# Author Tag Exchange -- COMBINED thread



## DonnaFaz

I've recently discovered how important tagging is in product placement and I am looking for authors who would be willing to tag my book, The Merry-Go-Round. Here's a link --> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002ZNJL78

I would be happy to reciprocate on both electronic and print books. I've read that the choice of tags is important. Amazon allows each tagger 15 tags per product. I would prefer the use of: romance, chick lit, women's fiction, fiction, contemporary romance...or you could just check the boxes of the tags I already have. Let me know which tags you'd like for me to use when I tag your book!

Thanks in advance.

Modified to add: *New to the thread? Jump to the most recent post and go back 5 pages, tagging all the books of each author who has posted a request for tags...then add your book to the thread, and check in often--every day, if possible-- to tag any new comers.*

~Donna~


----------



## sierra09

Donna,
I wasn't certain since I have tagged so many books that they start to run together but I clicked your link and yep, I have tagged you.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Sierra, I've already tagged all of yours, too.  

Thank you for the tags!  And, you're right...the books/tags begin to run together after a while.

~Donna~


----------



## jesscscott

Donna and Sierra, I've tagged (all the visible tags of) your books.

Thanks in advance for returning the favor [my books' links are below on the signature ].


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I've tagged all of your books. I'd gotten to Donna and Sierra's sometime last week, but I did Jesscscott's just now. Happy to help.

*Edit:*



I just found out that someone tagged my women's self defense book with the following tags:

bad self defense
fake ninja
lawsuit

I'd appreciate it if you'd vote these tags down. I'll be corresponding with Amazon to see if they will remove the tags.

Thank you for considering this request.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## DonnaFaz

Jess, I tagged you.

Ricky, I had already tagged women's self-defense book...but I hadn't tagged the other one...so I did.

Thanks!

~Donna~


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you Donna. That was kind of you.

Ricky


----------



## sierra09

Ricky and Jess, I got you tagged and Ricky, I'll go back and tag your other Peacekeeper books.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Tagged!

David


----------



## Eric C

I still don't understand why tags are helpful, but in case they indeed are, I'll trade tags.


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire

I tagged Donna's already and I'll go tag the others. I would appreciate everyone tagging mine. I'll just list Second Chances but I would love for you to tag both the Kindle and the paperback versions. My preference for tags are western, western romance, contemporary romance. And on the Kindle version if you would also tag it as Kindle author and Kindle book I'd be very very happy. 

Paperback:
http://www.amazon.com/Second-Chances-Kristie-Leigh-Maguire/dp/1935188135/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_5

Kindle:
http://www.amazon.com/Second-Chances-ebook/dp/B0035WTN4Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you Sierra. 

I tagged everyone else's books. Got a decent connection today, so it's no trouble at all.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## sierra09

Kristie, no problem. I usually tag both versions when I find 'em.


----------



## DonnaFaz

David, tagged both your books.

Eric, tagged both of yours, too. A quick explanation of tags: tags help customers find products. If a customer searches for books with 'female detectives' and your book has loads of 'female detective' tags, then your book will pop up higher on the list.  Does this make sense? (If someone can explain it better...please do!   )

Kristie, I tagged your paperback (I've already tagged all your ebooks).

Everyone, thanks for the tags!

~Donna~


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire

Thanks, everyone! I've tagged everyone who has listed up to here. After others add theirs, I will go and tag them.


----------



## Eric C

DonnaFaz said:


> Eric, tagged both of yours, too. A quick explanation of tags: tags help customers find products. If a customer searches for books with 'female detectives' and your book has loads of 'female detective' tags, then your book will pop up higher on the list. Does this make sense? (If someone can explain it better...please do!  )


Thanks, Donna. I'm tagging right now ...


----------



## ldenglish

You might want to check out "Tag My Book on Amazon." I've used it for all my books and e-books.

http://tagmybookonamazon.wordpress.com/tag-my-book/


----------



## DonnaFaz

I posted my book there, but have received only a few tags. Maybe it takes time for the members to start tagging?  I dunno.

~Donna~  PS I tagged your book!


----------



## sierra09

Donna, double check on the submission page that your post took. I know when I submit there I have to e-mail Todd so he can check his spam filter since my posts always end up in his spam section.


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire

Donna, I tagged you yesterday (?) but I went back to make sure I had tagged chick lit. Sure enough I hadn't because it was not showing until I clicked on see all tags. So I tagged chick lit and a few after that until it told me I could only tag 15.

I think that's why I'm not getting many tags on western and contemporary romance, because you don't see it unless you click on see all tags. I sure wish there was some way to rearrange the darn tags to show first what you want seen but if there is I haven't figured it out.


----------



## ldenglish

The Tag My Book site doesn't always work as well as it should because new people tend to only tag the books listed the month they join instead of going back thru the archives, if at all. I've tagged over 800 books and ebooks there, and have 55 tops on my books. But it's 55 more than I probably would have had without it.


----------



## David Derrico

I'm always glad to trade tags. I just went through and hit up everyone in the thread, and would be very grateful for any reciprocal tagging. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001V9K6ZS

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001V9K7WU

Thanks!!


----------



## Jeff

Okay, I admit that before this thread I didn't get the point of tags and I haven't been doing my fair share. I'll work on that.

Now, can somebody tell me how to make a tag go away? One of my books has "navel" tagged five times. The tag "naval" may be appropriate but if you click on "navel", in addition to my book the search returns a DVD called _Navel Power - Kundalini Yoga_, a paperback called _The 7-Day Chakra Workout_ and a _7/16 NY APPLE RED Banana Belly Ring_.


----------



## sierra09

The only way I know to remove a tag is to have people go back to the listing and disagree with that tag. That will slowly get it removed I believe.


----------



## Jeff

sierra09 said:


> The only way I know to remove a tag is to have people go back to the listing and disagree with that tag. That will slowly get it removed I believe.


Thank you. My post was actually intended as a joke. I don't really mind being associated with NY Big Apple belly-button rings - but I am just a little putout by the fact they they sell better than my book.


----------



## ldenglish

Tagged y'all!


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire

David, I've tagged both of yours. Man, you have a lot of people tagging your books! I'm envious.  

And I love both your covers. Who designed them? I design book covers so I always look at the covers for books.


----------



## David Derrico

KristieLeighMaguire said:


> David, I've tagged both of yours. Man, you have a lot of people tagging your books! I'm envious.
> 
> And I love both your covers. Who designed them? I design book covers so I always look at the covers for books.


Thanks for the tags!

And THANK YOU for your comment on my covers! I actually designed them and spent WAY too many hours in Photoshop on them.  I managed to come up with something I liked even though I have NO artistic ability whatsoever. I mean, I can't even draw stick figures.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Jeff,

I tagged your books, but a couple of your paperbacks don't have tags.

I got caught up on everyone in the thread again.

Ricky


----------



## farrellclaire

If anyone wants to tag:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003D7LUVA

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003B3O310

I've probably tagged most of you already but I'll go double check.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Jeff said:


> Now, can somebody tell me how to make a tag go away? One of my books has "navel" tagged five times. The tag "naval" may be appropriate but if you click on "navel", in addition to my book the search returns a DVD called _Navel Power - Kundalini Yoga_, a paperback called _The 7-Day Chakra Workout_ and a _7/16 NY APPLE RED Banana Belly Ring_.


I'm sorry, Jeff, but this made me LOL. I startled the dog. Ha! Unfortunately, I don't believe you can delete tags. Maybe if you contact Amazon? But I don't know. If you are able to get it deleted, please let us know.

~Donna~


----------



## Steph H

David Derrico said:


> Thanks for the tags!
> 
> And THANK YOU for your comment on my covers! I actually designed them and spent WAY too many hours in Photoshop on them.  I managed to come up with something I liked even though I have NO artistic ability whatsoever. I mean, I can't even draw stick figures.


It helps when you have Hubble or Hubble-like space photos to start with.  That kind of photo always attracts my attention (being into astronomy for a hobby helps, as does liking space opera-y and similar books).


----------



## Jeff

Ricky Sides said:


> I tagged your books, but a couple of your paperbacks don't have tags.


Thanks, Ricky. I'll go see if I can add some. I think Gertie Kindle AKA Margaret Lake was the original tagger of my eBooks. She's the resident tagger-nagger; I've never really grasped the concept.


----------



## HelenSmith

> One of my books has "navel" tagged five times.


 Hehe!

I've tagged you all.

Mine is here: http://www.amazon.com/Alison-Wonderland-ebook/dp/B003AQBBZY

Thanks
Helen


----------



## jesscscott

Ah, I love playing tag 

I'll keep coming back to tag everyone's book(s) up. Just tagged Ricky's (and thanks in advance to all!).


----------



## David Derrico

Steph H said:


> It helps when you have Hubble or Hubble-like space photos to start with.  That kind of photo always attracts my attention (being into astronomy for a hobby helps, as does liking space opera-y and similar books).


Oh yeah, definitely. That's what I meant -- I would have been helpless without cool background pics.


----------



## daveconifer

David Derrico said:


> Thanks for the tags!
> 
> And THANK YOU for your comment on my covers! I actually designed them and spent WAY too many hours in Photoshop on them.  I managed to come up with something I liked even though I have NO artistic ability whatsoever. *I mean, I can't even draw stick figures.*


LOL

I'm going to try to make tagging a habit, at least for other independents...


----------



## DonnaFaz

Okay, I've tagged everyone up to this point...Claire, Helen, Dave (tagged all 5 of yours).  

Dave, you had a tag - 'drm infected' - sounded kind of ominous so I didn't check that one.  

~Donna~  <-- off to check how many tags she racked up today!


----------



## David Derrico

Yeah, sometimes people tag malicious things that fortunately only show up at the end of the list (because usually only 1 person tagged them). Sometimes people tag "spammer" or "lame" or I've seen other mean things on other books. Some guy who wrote a book called "Tupperware Blitzkreig" or some such thing tagged my books as Tupperware Blitzkreig. Come on, I know you're trying to sell some books, but can we do it without tagging your book title on another indie author's books?


----------



## Jeff

David Derrico said:


> Some guy who wrote a book called "Tupperware Blitzkreig" or some such thing tagged my books as Tupperware Blitzkreig. Come on, I know you're trying to sell some books, but can we do it without tagging your book title on another indie author's books?


Let's tag that stinker right back. It's a Tag War Blitzkrieg!


----------



## sierra09

If I think a tag looks weird or that it's not something the author would want I'll either not tag it or disagree with it. I saw the spammer tags on your books, David and that tupperware one threw me totally.

Jeff, should Lara Croft be on your two books whose titles include a name I can't spell without looking at them? I know, not much help but when I first glanced at them I thought of La Manche so that's what I think of with those two.


----------



## Jeff

sierra09 said:


> Jeff, should Lara Croft be on your two books whose titles include a name I can't spell without looking at them?


Hahah. _The Treasure of La Malinche_. One or both volumes have Indiana Jones and/or Lara Croft tags which are superfluous.

Thanks, by the way.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Thrown a few more tags on the people posting (obviously not on navel and tubberware). And Dave, where did you get them nifty Hubble pictures from?

David Dalglish


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire

I'm up with the tagging and thanks to everyone who has tagged mine.

After the fiasco over at Kindle forums a bit ago, somebody tagged mine as spammer. Not saying someone from the Kindle forum did it but it happened soon after. Thank God it's at the end of the tag words and doesn't show unless someone happens to click on see all tabs.


----------



## Jeff

KristieLeighMaguire said:


> After the fiasco over at Kindle forums a bit ago, somebody tagged mine as spammer.


Maybe I'm in a minority of one, but I never look at the tags when I'm buying a book.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Jeff said:


> Maybe I'm in a minority of one, but I never look at the tags when I'm buying a book.


You're not a minority of one at all...I never even knew what a tag was until recently.

I've doubled my tags since starting this thread, so I want to thank everyone for taking the time to do this.

~Donna~


----------



## Maria Hooley

I'd love to join in. I'll go back to the beginning and start tagging all the books.

Mine are below, and if you could tag both the print and Kindle versions, I'd really appreciate it. Please use the tags young adult, urban fantasy, paranormal romance. Thanks so much!


----------



## Maria Hooley

Okay,  I think I got everybody so far.


----------



## Lisa Hinsley

Would love some help with tags on mine - Coombe's Wood. The link is below. 

Now I'm off to tag everyone else!

Thank you in advance. 

Lisa


----------



## Jeff

Maria Hooley said:


> Mine are below, and if you could tag both the print and Kindle versions, I'd really appreciate it. Please use the tags young adult, urban fantasy, paranormal romance. Thanks so much!


_Dreamwalker_ in paperback had no tags. I added young adult, urban fantasy, and paranormal romance.


----------



## Lisa Hinsley

There. I've tagged everyone on the second page - I'll do the first page later. I'm doing all the tags, can I ask others to do the same?

Thank you!
Lisa


----------



## sierra09

Lisa, I got your book. I didn't do one tag, barghest or something like that because I wasn't certain if that was spelled right, a correct tag, etc. If you tell me it's correct then I'll pop back and tag it.


----------



## Lisa Hinsley

Thank you. It is right - it's a mythological English beast, about the size of a cow but looks like a black dog. Goes by many names, and wonders around southern England. Apparently.


----------



## sierra09

T.L. you post your book link on Amazon here and people will tag it with the tags that are on the page. The higher the tag, the better it will show in searches.

For example, click on the image link on the post above you and it will take you to Lisa's book. Scroll down until you see the tagging section (there should be 14 words with little boxes out from them), click on each box and that will have tagged her book and so on and so on.

I wish there was a Tagging for Dummies because when I first got started I didn't understand it either.


----------



## DonnaFaz

lhinsley said:


> There. I've tagged everyone on the second page - I'll do the first page later. I'm doing all the tags, can I ask others to do the same?
> 
> Thank you!
> Lisa


But...but...Lisa, I'M on the first page. LOL Tagged both your books.

Maria, I tagged 10 books listed under your name on Amazon...and 2 paperbacks.

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz

T.L. Haddix said:


> Where's the head-banging icon when I need it? I still don't understand tagging (the purpose) but I'll give it a try. So do we post what we want tagged here, and then tag everyone else who has posted in return?
> 
> Anyone know where I can get a copy of "Tagging for Dummies"?


TL, what kind of book is it? Thriller? Suspense? Mystery? Murder mystery? These are the tags you should use. If someone loves to read suspense, they might search 'suspense' on Amazon. If you have 125 'suspense' tags, your book will pop up higher on their 'results' list. This is just one way tags help us as authors.

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz

T.L. Haddix said:


> Donna, thank you! I get it now. It had just been about as clear as mud before. I had sorta figured it out but really still couldn't get my head around it.
> 
> Thank you, everyone else, too. I'm getting there...going around the hard way, lol.


You're welcome.  I tagged your book with what was there. Put in some other tags and I'll go back and do a re-tag.

PS Everyone, I'd love for my book to get some 'women's fiction' tags, but that one doesn't show unless you click 'view all tags.' It's a pain, I know. I wish there was a way to rearrange the available tags...but there's not.

~Donna~


----------



## Mandy

Tagged!


----------



## Jeff

'Just discovered an easy way to add tags. The paperback of Gone for a Soldier didn't have any tags so I just copied the tags from the Kindle version and pasted them into the box, then clicked add.


----------



## DonnaFaz

T.L. Haddix said:


> Also added a bunch of tags to my own. Keeping fingers crossed that I did this correctly. Lol.
> 
> Here are mine again if anyone wants to tag them...thanks.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=t.+l.+haddix


People, why am I not seeing the new tags TL added to his books? Yes, I am logged into Amazon. I see 2 tags for both the Kindle and the paperback versions: hidden past and secrets.

~Donna~


----------



## Jeff

DonnaFaz said:


> People, why am I not seeing the new tags TL added to his books? Yes, I am logged into Amazon. I see 2 tags for both the Kindle and the paperback versions: hidden past and secrets.
> 
> ~Donna~


I thought it was just me. Maybe there's some time delay. I think my tag count is the same as it was before I got involved in this thread.


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire

Same here for TL Haddix. I'm only seeing the 2 tags and I tagged them on the papeback and had already done so on the Kindle.

Note to self: I've tagged up to here.


----------



## Ricky Sides

So have I.

Hey Kristie,

How do you get all of those working cover links in your siggy? I barely had enough characters for two.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## DonnaFaz

Jeff, I just double checked and I've tagged all 5 of your books.  I will sign into Amazon under my dh's account and tag them again.  

TL, I'm so, so sorry for call you a 'he'.    Tell me what tags you want me to use and I'll input them manually.

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz

DonnaFaz said:


> TL, I'm so, so sorry for call you a 'he'.  Tell me what tags you want me to use and I'll input them manually.


That should be 'for call*ing* you'...:::sigh::: I was in a rush to get to dinner. 

~Donna~


----------



## Jeff

DonnaFaz said:


> Jeff, I just double checked and I've tagged all 5 of your books. I will sign into Amazon under my dh's account and tag them again.


Thank you. I just looked and the tag count for "1776" on Gone for a Soldier is now 5 after being 4 all through 2009. In view of that fact, I have no idea why T.L's don't show on her books; it obviously has nothing to do with a time delay as I suggested earlier.


----------



## Maria Hooley

Jeff--Thanks for adding the tags on the one book.  I swear I either lost my brain or my seven-year-old took it.

Donna--Thanks for tagging all the books.  I really appreciate it.

I've tagged everyone thus far.


----------



## farrellclaire

T.L., could you post what tags you want added to yours?


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire

> Hey Kristie,
> 
> How do you get all of those working cover links in your siggy? I barely had enough characters for two.


Ricky, I don't know. Kinbr did it for me.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Alright. Thank you for the information.

Ricky


----------



## Jeff

Ricky Sides said:


> Alright. Thank you for the information.


Ricky, here's an example of Kristie's links:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0035WTN4Y

This is one of yours:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002JCSFSQ?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B002JCSFSQ

It could be shortened to:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002JCSFSQ


----------



## sierra09

I'm only seeing 2 tags on T.L.'s books as well and Jeff I tagged that tag yesterday so if everyone here has clicked it shouldn't it be more than 5? I don't know why the tags act weird sometimes.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

I just checked myself, and it was up to 7.

Just slow updating?

David


----------



## Ricky Sides

Jeff said:


> Ricky, here's an example of Kristie's links:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0035WTN4Y
> 
> This is one of yours:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002JCSFSQ?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B002JCSFSQ
> 
> It could be shortened to:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002JCSFSQ


Thank you Jeff. But I was wondering about the book cover style links. That sort of link easily identifies which book it leads to so that people can readily access the book they are seeking.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Jeff

Ricky Sides said:


> Thank you Jeff. But I was wondering about the book cover style links. That sort of link easily identifies which book it leads to so that people can readily access the book they are seeking.


Yes. And I was explaining why yours are so long in comparison to Kristie's.


----------



## daveconifer

Kristie or Ricky, would you mind posting the part of your signature that displays the picture links?  I'd like to try that again...


----------



## Ricky Sides

Dave,

When I post it, the picture graphic will display. But if you use the quote option, you will be able to see the code.











There you go Dave.

And here is the resized version.











A moderator taught me how to add the links using the link maker. You can adjust the size by manipulating this part: width=150 Note that in the original code there was no width=. It was the first . Be sure to add one space after [img width=[i]insert your number with no spaces.[/i]

Use link maker 1. Where I was having trouble was in inserting the image url. Right click your cover image. Click Properties, then highlight the URL section. Some of that URL is not visible. Drag the highlighting down until you can see the end. Copy that and insert it into the image URL section, then click make an image link. Select that. Copy that link, then add the width= to modify the size.

But you can only add two links using this method. That will mean having to drop the rest from your siggy.

Ricky


----------



## Jeff

Ricky Sides said:


> When I post it, the picture graphic will display. But if you use the quote option, you will be able to see the code.


Or you can enclose it with code tags:



Code:


[url=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002U0KXR8?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B002U0KXR8][IMG]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41t%2BsYoRrVL._SL500_AA266_PIkin2,BottomRight,-9,34_AA300_SH20_OU01_.jpg[/IMG][/url][IMG]http://www.assoc-amazon.com/e/ir?t=kbpst-20&l=as2&o=1&a=B002U0KXR8][/IMG]


----------



## daveconifer

Thanks guys!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Than you Jeff,

You handle all this with ease. I'm afraid I'm not good with this sort of thing.

You're welcome Dave. The moderator was patient with me. I suck at working with codes.

Have a great day folks.

Ricky


----------



## DonnaFaz

daveconifer said:


> Thanks guys!


OMG...you understood that?

~Donna~


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged your books as per your preferred tags.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## DonnaFaz

Okay, TL...you're tagged.  And the tags were showing for me, so whatever Ricky did worked.

~Donna~


----------



## Lisa Hinsley

Just caught up with the tags on here.

Lisa


----------



## daveconifer

DonnaFaz said:


> OMG...you understood that?
> 
> ~Donna~


LOL. Mainly I was just thanking them for taking the time to answer. Now that I read it more closely, it appears that using that method will only allow me to post picture/links of two books (I remember doing that with the link maker and feeling bummed that it required me to make a Sophie's choice).

But now I see that Ricky has five books in his signature so he must have stumbled across a different method.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Sophie's Choice...what a sad, sad story.  

Dave, since Ricky and Kristie were both able to figure it out...I'm sure you will, too.  Eventually.  And when I get 5 books published, I will, too.  

~Donna~


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I didn't figure it out. Kinbr did.

I'm putting my code here, so you can see how it looks.



Code:


[url=http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002JCSFSQ][IMG]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51mEFzFSvZL._SL115_.jpg[/IMG][/url] [url=http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002JINV0M][IMG]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51AxcCl5q4L._SL115_.jpg[/IMG][/url] [url=http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002JM0ED0][IMG]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/515JDmXRMeL._SL115_.jpg[/IMG][/url] [url=http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002ZCY9KI][IMG]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41klSEgjJcL._SL115_.jpg[/IMG][/url] [url=http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0035ROVEG][IMG]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51vubpW%2BbuL._SL115_.jpg[/IMG][/url][code]

[/code]

I'd never be able to figure this out.I know the ASIN number is present for each of the five books. The other stuff is probably image file numbers. They are present in the link maker link.

Jeff may know what all this means and how to modify the links. He has a much better understanding of these things, as does Kinbr.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Jeff

Sorry that I didn't make myself clear earlier. The difference is that the link to the Amazon page, which is much shorter in Ricky's signature, is using only the Amazon/dp/ URL with the books' ASINs appended:


Code:


http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002JCSFSQ

 Dave's links have a lot of extra characters that are causing the overflow.


----------



## David Derrico

You can make the links much shorter by removing the Kindleboards affiliate code that the link-maker puts in (it includes "tag=kbpst-20"), but then Kindleboards won't earn a commission on sales through that link.


----------



## daveconifer

As you can see, I'm getting it to work except the link-pics are stacking up one on top of the other.  Hopefully I'll solve it before Betsy kicks me off Kindleboards.


----------



## Ricky Sides

That happened to me with my first picture links a few months back. Don't leave a space between each line of code.


----------



## pidgeon92

David Derrico said:


> You can make the links much shorter by removing the Kindleboards affiliate code that the link-maker puts in (it includes "tag=kbpst-20"), but then Kindleboards won't earn a commission on sales through that link.


If they are Kindle e-books, KB does not get a commission anyway. Amazon stopped paying on e-books some time ago.


----------



## daveconifer

Ricky Sides said:


> That happened to me with my first picture links a few months back. Don't leave a space between each line of code.


Thanks Ricky! I'm going to declare victory here. Sorry everybody for cluttering up the thread.


----------



## Ricky Sides

You're welcome Dave. It looks good.

I apologize for diverting the topic from tags today. I've checked everyone in this thread and made sure I'd tagged them. I've also spent time tagging several authors who haven't appeared in this thread. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Are we tagging again?  I know I got some of you in the last round we did, but I'll go back through this thread and check to make sure.  

The links are in my siggy and you can just tag the first five listed, or all of them if you feel like it.  

I'll catch up with everyone else over the weekend.

Thanks.  Gertie


----------



## David Derrico

pidgeon92 said:


> If they are Kindle e-books, KB does not get a commission anyway. Amazon stopped paying on e-books some time ago.


I know, but it still helps KB because (a) they count as "sales" to help bump you into a higher percentage bracket on your other referrals, and (b) if someone clicks a link to a Kindle book, but ends up buying a paperback or an iPod or whatever, KB gets credit for those sales.

I still do it in my sig to try to support KB, but I guess it's not a big deal either way.


----------



## Jeff

pidgeon92 said:


> If they are Kindle e-books, KB does not get a commission anyway. Amazon stopped paying on e-books some time ago.


Everyone should still try to use the code when they can because it sets a cookie that will pay Kindleboards a referral fee for subsequent purchases. The signature line where character count is too limited to do so is an exception, of course.


----------



## daveconifer

I wrote mine by hand without the link maker so mine don't have the KB parameter.  I'll try to squeeze it in for the good of Kindleboards...


----------



## DonnaFaz

Ricky Sides said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I didn't figure it out. Kinbr did.


Ah...so I guess we'll just have to kidnap Kinbr and hold him...er, ah, her...er, ah...and hold kinbr (see? I do learn from my mistakes LOL) hostage until we all get what we need. 

Kinbr provided me with my cover link, too--in TWO different sizes for me to choose from. It's obvious to me that Kinbr needs some accolades.

~Donna~


----------



## Ricky Sides

DonnaFaz said:


> It's obvious to me that Kinbr needs some accolades.
> ~Donna~


I agree. Kinbr does a lot for the Kindleboard members. The work on the smashwords lists must be very tme consuming, yet Kinbr updates it frequently.


----------



## daveconifer

Ricky and Jeff helped me out so I'll pay it forward if anybody wants help with the signature book cover links...


----------



## Ricky Sides

I was glad to try to help out, but unfortunately all this code stuff is above my head. I know Archer expressed an interest in this months ago. Apparently she never learned how to make it work out.

Have a great day Dave,
Ricky

_P.S. Is there going to be a sequel to Snodgrass Vacation?_


----------



## KindleChickie

I havent read the whole thread, but I was thinking of his earlier and wanted to addd....

it would be nice if the authors on Kindleboards would tag their books as "kindleboard authors".


----------



## SpearsII

I too have now started my tagging duties . It might take awhile to work through this thread; wish I saw it back when it first started! 
Any reciprocation would be nice on my wife's novel. http://www.amazon.com/Serve-Novel-Black-Prince-ebook/dp/B00332EWC4/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I tagged Rose's ovel. I also couldn't resist buying it.  


Welcome to the Kindleboards.


----------



## David Derrico

I think I'm all caught up on the tags of everyone so far. Thanks for all the tagging you guys have been doing on mine!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001V9K6ZS

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001V9K7WU


----------



## DonnaFaz

Gertie and SpearsII, I've tagged you both.

~Donna~


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DonnaFaz said:


> Gertie and SpearsII, I've tagged you both.
> 
> ~Donna~


Thanks. I'll get to everyone in the next couple of days.


----------



## Jeff

Crud. I lost track.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Jeff said:


> Crud. I lost track.


I can sympathize with you on that. I've opened the same pages multiple times, but that's alright. I don't want to miss anyone.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Lisa Hinsley

SpearsII I've tagged her novel. 

I've been trying to work out who I've tagged and who I haven't and keep opening books I've already been to. Every so often I find one I've not been to before. And in the meantime, I've discovered some fabulous book covers! 

Lisa


----------



## DonnaFaz

Lisa, I tagged AND bought your book.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Bumped this up in case any authors want to participate.

I need some 'kindle authors' tags, plz!

~Donna~


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DonnaFaz said:


> Bumped this up in case any authors want to participate.
> 
> I need some 'kindle authors' tags, plz!
> 
> ~Donna~


Thanks for bumping this Donna. You're tagged.

My links are in my sig if anyone would care to tag my books.

I'm going back to the beginning of this thread to see if I missed anyone.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ldenglish said:


> You might want to check out "Tag My Book on Amazon." I've used it for all my books and e-books.
> 
> http://tagmybookonamazon.wordpress.com/tag-my-book/


I tagged over 600 books and got only about 40 back. I asked Todd to take my book off the site.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged everyone on the first page of this thread.  I'll go back and do more tomorrow.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Thanks, Ricky. I'll go see if I can add some. I think Gertie Kindle AKA Margaret Lake was the original tagger of my eBooks. She's the resident tagger-nagger; I've never really grasped the concept.


Sorry, I fell behind in my nagging. It won't happen again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Second page is done.


----------



## ldenglish

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I tagged over 600 books and got only about 40 back. I asked Todd to take my book off the site.


Yeah, I'm leaning in that direction. I've tagged over a thousand and my top number is 57. Plus I have to deal with myriad email notifications, which are often the same people repetitively promoting their book, or someone saying "I tagged your book, now tag mine please." It's a real shame, because Todd puts so much work into it, and it did do well in the beginning.

But this thread is working _so_ well!


----------



## sierra09

That's why I don't do e-mail notifications and just check every few days and then catch up. I'll probably spend an entire weekend catching up on Todd's site. I enjoy tagging over there(well anywhere really) but it can get confusing when the same people repost since I can't recall every title that I've tagged.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ldenglish said:


> Yeah, I'm leaning in that direction. I've tagged over a thousand and my top number is 57. Plus I have to deal with myriad email notifications, which are often the same people repetitively promoting their book, or someone saying "I tagged your book, now tag mine please." It's a real shame, because Todd puts so much work into it, and it did do well in the beginning.


I never got any e-mails, thank goodness. If Todd had a way of tracking those people who tag, he could repost the top 10 taggers each month, e.g.



> But this thread is working _so_ well!


Yes, it is. We know each other, here, and we're not just looking for a free ride.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Page 3.


----------



## DonnaFaz

KindleChickie said:


> I havent read the whole thread, but I was thinking of his earlier and wanted to addd....
> 
> it would be nice if the authors on Kindleboards would tag their books as "kindleboard authors".


KindleChickie (was going to call you Chickie, but felt I was being too forward <g>), I finally realized :::slapping forehead::: that I needed to tag myself with 'kindle authors' and I have 2 of those tags (one from me and one from my hubby). It never dawned on me to tag myself with 'kindleboard authors.' Thanks. I'll go take care of that now.

I'll start adding that to indie authors' books, too. Would appreciate others doing the same for me! Thanks!

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I tagged over 600 books and got only about 40 back. I asked Todd to take my book off the site.


I've been tagging like crazy and getting very little for my effort. :::sigh:::

~Donna~


----------



## farrellclaire

DonnaFaz said:


> I've been tagging like crazy and getting very little for my effort. :::sigh:::
> 
> ~Donna~


Same here - I was thinking it isn't worth the effort but I figure it counts as my good deed for the day


----------



## Jeff

DonnaFaz said:


> I've been tagging like crazy and getting very little for my effort.


You've got 66 tag confirmations. That seems pretty good to me.


----------



## Jeff

farrellclaire said:


> Same here - I was thinking it isn't worth the effort but I figure it counts as my good deed for the day


Forty-something.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Hey Donna,

I agreed with all of your tags. If you'd like to return the favour, you can tag my own novel here: http://www.amazon.com/Firefly-Island-ebook/dp/B003FGXLHU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1271876697&sr=8-2

Thanks!


----------



## DonnaFaz

Jeff said:


> You've got 66 tag confirmations. That seems pretty good to me.


Yes...it's good, Jeff, and I'm happy with my tags. Didn't mean to infer that I wasn't. I was responding to Margaret's post about Todd's Tag My Book On Amazon site. I've been tagging books listed on the site, many, many books, and have received very few tags in return. Those 66 tags have come mostly from indie authors right here...and friends.

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz

DArenson said:


> Hey Donna,
> 
> I agreed with all of your tags. If you'd like to return the favour, you can tag my own novel here: http://www.amazon.com/Firefly-Island-ebook/dp/B003FGXLHU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1271876697&sr=8-2
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks, Daniel. You've been tagged, and I added 'kindle author' and 'kindleboard author,' as well.

What's the difference between 'agreeing' with tags and actually checking them? Anyone know?

~Donna~


----------



## Jeff

DonnaFaz said:


> Yes...it's good, Jeff, and I'm happy with my tags. Didn't mean to infer that I wasn't. I was responding to Margaret's post about Todd's Tag My Book On Amazon site. I've been tagging books listed on the site, many, many books, and have received very few tags in return. Those 66 tags have come mostly from indie authors right here...and friends.


Oh, sorry. I thought you meant that we weren't responding to you.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

DonnaFaz said:


> Thanks, Daniel. You've been tagged, and I added 'kindle author' and 'kindleboard author,' as well.
> 
> What's the difference between 'agreeing' with tags and actually checking them? Anyone know?
> 
> ~Donna~


Thanks, Donna!

I don't know what the difference is.

One thing I'm wondering: How do our books get added to categories? For example, mine is listed under Fantasy-->Epic. Is that something I can choose? Or does it happen automatically based on tags?


----------



## Jeff

DonnaFaz said:


> What's the difference between 'agreeing' with tags and actually checking them? Anyone know?


I think you have to check the tag to get it to increment.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Jeff said:


> Oh, sorry. I thought you meant that we weren't responding to you.


Absolutely not. I love it here. And at the risk of gettin' all sappy, I love all of you guys...you've welcomed me with open arms and I'm grateful for that. The authors here have helped me when I needed it...answered questions both public and private. I couldn't ask for a better place to be.

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz

Jeff said:


> I think you have to check the tag to get it to increment.


That's what I think, too. I'm careful to actually check the boxes...or type in my tag preference.

Daniel, go back this instant and check my tags. LOL

~Donna~


----------



## Daniel Arenson

DonnaFaz said:


> That's what I think, too. I'm careful to actually check the boxes...or type in my tag preference.
> Daniel, go back this instant and check my tags. LOL


Tags look great. Thanks! And I'm currently #83 in Kindle's bestselling "epic fantasy" novels, so that's great.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You can type in "indie author" for me. I think that's a good way to go.  

I forget who asked, but you select your categories when you publish.  You can put up to five categories.  They haven't shown up for me in C&C, yet, and it took a long time for them to show up for AP.

Here's my current ranking for AP by category.

#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > History  > World  > Medieval
#61 in Books > History > World > Medieval

The category ranking just showed up for C&C

#34 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > History  > World  > Medieval


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Okay, I think I'm all caught up.  Spread the love


----------



## DonnaFaz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You can type in "indie author" for me. I think that's a good way to go.


I typed it in for both your books, Margaret.

Back when I uploaded my book and chose my categories, I didn't even see Kindle Store as a choice.


----------



## sierra09

I added that tag to your two books, Gertie and caught up on everyone else.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DonnaFaz said:


> I typed it in for both your books, Margaret.
> 
> Back when I uploaded my book and chose my categories, I didn't even see Kindle Store as a choice.


The Kindle Store category is automatic. You choose the rest. There are quite a few categories/sub-categories to choose from. You can always go in and change them, but I think you need to hit the PUBLISH button again whenever you make a change.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The Kindle Store category is automatic. You choose the rest. There are quite a few categories/sub-categories to choose from. You can always go in and change them, but I think you need to hit the PUBLISH button again whenever you make a change.


Ah...I see. Thank you.

~Donna~


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just thought I would bump this up in case anybody would like to add a book for tagging and return the favor to others in this thread.


----------



## kayakruthie

I just learned about tagging. I need some for my book, "Amsterdam 2012". I've started tagging everyone here, from the beginning of this thread. Phew!

Please tag when you have a chance. Thanks a million. -Ruth

http://www.amazon.com/Amsterdam-2012-ebook/dp/B0034KYZWW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1275134476&sr=1-2


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged you, Ruth. Welcome to the community.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I tagged you, Ruthie.  If I may make a suggestion ... I never check the 99 cent tag.  People can search by price and if you ever decide to raise your price, you're stuck with the 99 cent tag.  

Good luck and welcome.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Ruth, I clicked all your tags and added 'kindle authors.'  Your book sounds very interesting!

~Donna~


----------



## sierra09

I tagged your book Ruth.


----------



## SimonWood

I've been going around doing some tagging.  Can someone tag me.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Got you Simon. 

Have a great night,
Ricky


----------



## DonnaFaz

SimonWood said:


> I've been going around doing some tagging. Can someone tag me.


Simon, I checked and discovered that I had only tagged 3 of your books, so I tagged the others. I'm all caught up now.

~Donna~


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Couldn't tag your books, Ricky.  For some reason, the tags weren't showing up.  I tried going straight through Amazon, and they still didn't show up.  It might be my computer.  I'll try again later.


----------



## Ricky Sides

That scared me.  

I checked and they are still there. I appreciate the effort Gertie.


Ricky


----------



## sierra09

Simon, I thought I had tagged all of your books but found a couple that I had missed. Got 'em now.


----------



## SimonWood

Thanks, peeps.


----------



## ASparrow

I could use a tag or two for XENOLITH, and would be happy to reciprocate.

XENOLITH


----------



## sierra09

What kind of tags do you want on it? I always hate adding tags without knowing what the author wants it be to tagged.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ASparrow said:


> I could use a tag or two for XENOLITH, and would be happy to reciprocate.
> 
> XENOLITH


You need to type in the tags you want so we can check them for you. If you don't know what tags to use, look at some other books in your genre for ideas. Let us know when you've done that and we'll tag for you.

*Simon*, you're done.

*Ricky*, went back and checked. Your tags were there and I had already tagged you.


----------



## ASparrow

sierra09 said:


> What kind of tags do you want on it? I always hate adding tags without knowing what the author wants it be to tagged.


"Fantasy", would suffice.

Maybe "Adventure"


----------



## Ricky Sides

I used fantasy, adventure, and kindle author for your books.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Why not "Super Awesome Amazing"? Now that's a tag I'd like to have. Am I "Fantasy"? "Epic Fantasy"? Screw that, I want someone to tag me with "Phenomenal Amazing Super Writer Guy". I'm sure that'd improve my sales tenfold.

Pfft. You go and settle for your "adventure" tag, which btw, I went and did for you.

David Dalglish


----------



## sierra09

I tagged those.


----------



## HaemishM

I've gone through this thread and I believe I got everyone tagged. I'll keep checking back on this thread and tagging those who are added. Could you tag my paperback and kindle versions as well?

http://www.amazon.com/Under-Amoral-Bridge-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B002WN2XDU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1259483686&sr=1-1 - eBook only $.99 cents

http://www.amazon.com/Under-Amoral-Bridge-Cyberpunk-Novel/dp/1449509673/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1253724598&sr=1-1

EDIT: Fixed my links.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Links for the bridge books:

http://www.amazon.com/Under-Amoral-Bridge-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B002WN2XDU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1272307102&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Under-Amoral-Bridge-Cyberpunk-Novel/dp/1449509673/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1272307183&sr=8-2

The others didn't work for me.

Got you tagged.

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

HaemishM said:


> I've gone through this thread and I believe I got everyone tagged. I'll keep checking back on this thread and tagging those who are added. Could you tag my paperback and kindle versions as well?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Under-Amoral-Bridge-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B002WN2XDU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1259483686&sr=1-1 - eBook only $.99 cents
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Under-Amoral-Bridge-Cyberpunk-Novel/dp/1449509673/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1253724598&sr=1-1


Your links didn't work, but I found you on my own and tagged.

Sparrow, you're tagged.


----------



## HaemishM

Bugger, shows what happens when I get in a hurry. I fixed the links in my post above. Thanks for the tagging.


----------



## David McAfee

What is "tagging?"

I thought that's something you assigned your books upon registering them. Is there more?


----------



## sierra09

Tags are words that help a book come up better in searches. I just checked and I must have tagged your book while getting the sample.


----------



## Victorine

Wow, I had no idea about tags!  Thanks for posting about them!

I'll start at the beginning of this thread and start tagging everyone, as best as I can.

If anyone wants to tag mine as "Mystery", "Romance", and "Suspense" that would be fantastic!

Is there a tag for "Best book in the world?"  I wouldn't mind some of those too.  Ha ha ha!  J/K

Vicki


----------



## David McAfee

sierra09 said:


> Tags are words that help a book come up better in searches. I just checked and I must have tagged your book while getting the sample.


Excellent. Thanks.  I'll make sure I return the favor.

In fact, I'm going to do what Victorine said: go back and tag every poster in this thread.


----------



## Lisa Hinsley

David McAfee said:


> Excellent. Thanks.  I'll make sure I return the favor.
> 
> In fact, I'm going to do what Victorine said: go back and tag every poster in this thread.


Dave, you're tagged - and fabulous book cover, btw.

Lisa


----------



## Victorine

Yay!  I got everyone tagged!  Whew, now I need a root beer.  lol!

Thanks to everyone who has/will tag me.  As a newbie, I really appreciate it.  Y'all are awesome!  

Vicki


----------



## DonnaFaz

I'm all caught up again.

~Donna~


----------



## Deb Baker

I've tagged Donna, Sierra, Ricky, and Vicky. And will continue working my way through. Please consider tagging mine
I'm so new here, I don't know how to add my links as covers, but you can click on my signature links (which took me forever to figure out).


----------



## Victorine

Tagged you Donna!  Edit: Oops, I meant Deb!

To get my cover link I clicked "Link-Maker" (at the top of the screen).  Then I had to click the link for the manual link-maker, as the other one didn't work for me.  But then it was easy.

Hope that helps!

Vicki


----------



## Ed_ODell

Hi All,

I spent 4 hours tagging anything and everything I could, making it through the first 4 and a half pages of this post.

If you get the time, would you be so kind as to tag mine? I'm off to pick up the kids, and I'll resume tagging to try and get caught up this evening!

Thanks in advance for your help!

Regards,

Ed O'Dell


----------



## Deb Baker

Tagged, Ed!


----------



## Ed_ODell

Donna Faz
Deb Baker,
Lisa Hinsley (Coombes Wood)
David McAfee
Victorine

Tagged. Now, off to pick up the kids...


----------



## David McAfee

OK, I've been tagging backwards on this thread and I made it through half. Gonna do the first four pages later, but I WILL get to them.

And thank you Ed Odell. You have been likewise tagged.


----------



## sierra09

Ed, I got your Kindle version tagged. Not sure how I missed it when I tagged your paperback but it's tagged now. Deb, I got both versions of both of your books.


----------



## farrellclaire

sierra09 said:


> Ed, I got your Kindle version tagged. Not sure how I missed it when I tagged your paperback but it's tagged now. Deb, I got both versions of both of your books.


I keep forgetting that people have two formats and missing one too.


----------



## Ed_ODell

Ricky S. (first 3 books)
KristieleighMagu
David D. (Cost of betrayal (already did your first))
Sierra - all 3
Eric C.
David Derricho
farrellclaire
Jeff
Helen Smith
Dave Conifer Maria Hooley

Tagged!


----------



## Jeff

Thank all. 

I started backwards from here and I think I got everyone.


----------



## Ed_ODell

Gertie -- War of the Roses -- associated with the movie?
SpearsII
TL Haddit
Idenglish
Dan Arsen

Tagged.

If I missed anyone, let me know. I'm just now beginning to understand the importance of this. I will commit to it from here on out!

Respectfully,

Ed O.


----------



## daveconifer

Making my second pass for the later threads...


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire

I appreciate everyone tagging my books. I'm so far behind on tagging that it isn't even funny. I have been traveling and haven't had a lot of time for the internet. I will catch up very soon. I promise.

Kristie Leigh Maguire


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ed_ODell said:


> Gertie -- War of the Roses -- associated with the movie?
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> Ed O.


Nope. It's the real deal. Lancaster v. York. 15th Century.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I think I'm caught up again.


----------



## Jeff

daveconifer said:


> Making my second pass for the later threads...


I've been meaning to ask: "Green toes?"


----------



## ASparrow

Ricky Sides said:


> I used fantasy, adventure, and kindle author for your books.


Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> I've been meaning to ask: "Green toes?"


I didn't want to be the one to ask. I know Green Eggs and Ham, but not green toes.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Whew, I'm all caught up. I made sure to get the paperbacks as well as the Kindle versions. I noticed that some of the paperbacks had no tags, so I copied the tags from the kindle versions to the paperbacks, omitting the 99 cents tag. If anyone objects I'll edit them out.

Green toes? Dave?


----------



## Lisa Hinsley

Caught up, I think. I'll have another check through later.


----------



## daveconifer

Ricky Sides said:


> Green toes? Dave?


Hey Ricky, Jeff, and Gertie! I forgot about those tags. I think that's from when I was trying to learn how tags work. Next time I'm over there I'm going to see how many books have the 'Green Toes' tag. I'm guessing not so many


----------



## Jeff

daveconifer said:


> Next time I'm over there I'm going to see how many books have the 'Green Toes' tag. I'm guessing not so many


Yours, only.


----------



## Deb Baker

I've tagged: David, Claire, Jeff, Dave, Kristie, Margaret, Lisa.
It's fun seeing how diverse our interests really are. Lots of great looking books out there.

Okay, somebody help - to add a cover link, I went to Link Maker and did all those steps right. Now where do I paste the code? I tried pasting it into this area, but it didn't work (forgive the newbie).


----------



## Jeff

Deb Baker said:


> I've tagged: David, Claire, Jeff, Dave, Kristie, Margaret, Lisa.
> It's fun seeing how diverse our interests really are. Lots of great looking books out there.
> 
> Okay, somebody help - to add a cover link, I went to Link Maker and did all those steps right. Now where do I paste the code? I tried pasting it into this area, but it didn't work (forgive the newbie).


The code looks like this:



Code:


[url=http://www.amazon.com/Murder-Passes-Buck-Backwoods-ebook/dp/B002KHMJ6Y/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1272316352&sr=8-2][IMG]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51eBLFYfDgL._SL500_AA266_PIkin2,BottomRight,-16,34_AA300_SH20_OU01_.jpg[/IMG][/url]

...and produces this:



Essentially, it's just a hyperlink with an image inserted between the tags.


----------



## Deb Baker

Thanks, Jeff. Testing.


----------



## Victorine

Thank you Jeff!  I've been wondering how people are inserting those in the text.  And then it took me a while to figure out how to find the Image URL from Amazon's website!  Got it now!  (Right-click... Copy Image Location... right?)

Now, to answer your question Deb, to get that in your sig line just copy the code you got from LinkMaker in your sig line.  You have to alter your profile.

Let me know if you need more direction!

Vicki


----------



## jesscscott

Tagged everyone -- please return the favor if you haven't already (and thanks in advance!)


----------



## HelenSmith

I've tagged everyone on here - I check back every once in a while and catch up.  Let's hope it helps.


----------



## David McAfee

Do tags really help? I haven't noticed any changes...then again, I think I only got two or three new tags, so it probably didn't change much.


----------



## Jeff

David McAfee said:


> Do tags really help?


Gee, I really hope so. I've got carpal tunnel syndrome from clicking those lousy, little boxes.


----------



## Deb Baker

I've tagged Jess and Helen and am working my way back.

Thank you so much for your help adding my cover and link to my signature! But isn't it a little...er...huge?


----------



## Victorine

It's the picture you're linking to. Here's a smaller thumbnail of your book cover:

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51eBLFYfDgL._SL160_AA115_.jpg

Just cut this link and paste it in the place of the other file string. (It starts with http and ends with .jpg.)

Hope that helps!

Vicki


----------



## DonnaFaz

KristieLeighMaguire said:


> I appreciate everyone tagging my books. I'm so far behind on tagging that it isn't even funny. I have been traveling and haven't had a lot of time for the internet. I will catch up very soon. I promise.
> 
> Kristie Leigh Maguire


Kristie, take your time. We're not going anywhere. 

~Donna~


----------



## Jeff

Deb Baker said:


> I've tagged Jess and Helen and am working my way back.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help adding my cover and link to my signature! But isn't it a little...er...huge?


You can limit the size by specifying the width or height in pixels:



Code:


[IMG]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51eBLFYfDgL._SL500_AA266_PIkin2,BottomRight,-16,34_AA300_SH20_OU01_.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Gertie Kindle

David McAfee said:


> Do tags really help? I haven't noticed any changes...then again, I think I only got two or three new tags, so it probably didn't change much.


If you click on any of the tag names, it will take you to a page that shows the latest additions to that category. Underneath the covers, you'll see "show all" which will take you to pages and pages of similarly tagged books.

I've actually made it past Diana Gabaldon in the historical romance category, but I don't think I'll ever catch Lisa Kleypas. But I have gone from page seven to page two.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Gee, I really hope so. I've got carpal tunnel syndrome from clicking those lousy, little boxes.


Aw, hope this helps.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Deb Baker said:


> I've tagged Jess and Helen and am working my way back.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help adding my cover and link to my signature! But isn't it a little...er...huge?


So, I tagged you and saw your detective's name was Gertie. Of course, I had to buy it. See, tagging does help.


----------



## farrellclaire

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> So, I tagged you and saw your detective's name was Gertie. Of course, I had to buy it. See, tagging does help.


*Scribbles down reminder to add new character named Gertie to WIP.*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

farrellclaire said:


> *Scribbles down reminder to add new character named Gertie to WIP.*


It's a sure sale.


----------



## David McAfee

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It's a sure sale.


What an amazing coincidence. Every character in my WIP, GERTIE, is named Gertie. Who'd a' thunk it?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

What have I started!!

Gertiehidesunderthebedwhileshechangeshername


----------



## Sharlow

So am i too late to this party? I guess I better get to tagging.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Too late to the party?  Never!  

You've been tagged.  

~Donna~


----------



## Deb Baker

Got you tagged, Sharlow!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Made another pass, and while I'm here, I want to thank everyone who's tagged my work. I hadn't looked in awhile, and had gained like, 15 tags since last checking. So, yeah, this thread is nice.

David Dalglish

Author of the Gertie Series (new WIP)


----------



## horse_girl

I'm working my way through this thread tagging books. If others could do the same for me, I would very much appreciate it. Links are in my signature.

Thanks!


----------



## Deb Baker

Gotcha tagged, David and Melanie!


----------



## David McAfee

Half-Orc said:


> Made another pass, and while I'm here, I want to thank everyone who's tagged my work. I hadn't looked in awhile, and had gained like, 15 tags since last checking. So, yeah, this thread is nice.
> 
> David Dalglish
> 
> Author of the Gertie Series (new WIP)


Really? 15? I think I've gotten 2 or 3.  BTW - started reading WEIGHT this morning. Will lyk what I think of it.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

David McAfee said:


> Really? 15? I think I've gotten 2 or 3.  BTW - started reading WEIGHT this morning. Will lyk what I think of it.


Cool stuff. And only 2-3 for you? Be patient then. I just tagged you right before I posted, so you at -least- should have 3-4 new ones *grin*

David Dalglish


----------



## horse_girl

Deb Baker said:


> Gotcha tagged, David and Melanie!


Thanks, Deb


----------



## David McAfee

Half-Orc said:


> Cool stuff. And only 2-3 for you? Be patient then. I just tagged you right before I posted, so you at -least- should have 3-4 new ones *grin*
> 
> David Dalglish


Actually, I just figured it out. I've gotten a bunch of new tags on the print version of the book, which is where the link in my signature points. But I've been checking for tags on the Kindle version, which hasn't gotten many new ones. That's where the issue lies, methinks.

Flying skulls. Neat. The two brothers remind me a little of Caramon and Raistlin so far.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

David McAfee said:


> The two brothers remind me a little of Caramon and Raistlin so far.


You have no idea how hard I have tried to avoid that comparison. I've had nightmares of being called a hack, thief, and ripoff because of those two freaking brothers. Harruq and Qurrah are actually twins, but good luck ever seeing me use that word _ever._ Good series though, my wife adores Raistlin.

And I might suggest switching your sig link to the Kindle version. I mean, this is the _Kindle_boards, after all.

David Dalglish


----------



## David McAfee

Only problem with that is I can't get the Link Maker to work right for Kindle books. 

My friend actually named his firstborn son after Raistlin. My wife HATES him. (The character Raistlin, not my friend)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sharlow said:


> So am i too late to this party? I guess I better get to tagging.


I already got you. Probably in the previous tagging thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Half-Orc said:


> Made another pass, and while I'm here, I want to thank everyone who's tagged my work. I hadn't looked in awhile, and had gained like, 15 tags since last checking. So, yeah, this thread is nice.
> 
> David Dalglish
> 
> Author of the Gertie Series (new WIP)


Gertie? Who's that? She must be an awfully nice person for you to name a series after her. Does your wife know?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

David McAfee said:


> Only problem with that is I can't get the Link Maker to work right for Kindle books.


When you go to link-maker, click on the old version. Open a new tab to Amazon to find your kindle book. Right click on the image to "copy image location" and go back to linkmaker. Paste that into the URL box. Go back to Amazon and copy the ASIN # then to linkmaker to paste that in.

Click on create link then go to the image box, click select, copy and paste it into your siggy.


----------



## Victorine

Yep, I had to click on the old version to find my kindle book too.

David, after some searching I found your kindle book and tagged it!  I also got everyone else I believe.

And picked up a sample of "When Angels Cry" because it looks like something I would like.  

I'll keep coming back periodically and tagging those who join in.

Vicki


----------



## Deb Baker

Now what's all this 'Gertie' stuff. *I* write the Gertie series (LOL). The Gertie Johnson Backwoods Adventures.


----------



## horse_girl

Victorine said:


> And picked up a sample of "When Angels Cry" because it looks like something I would like.


Thanks, Vicki. I hope you _do_ like it 

Mel


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Deb Baker said:


> Now what's all this 'Gertie' stuff. *I* write the Gertie series (LOL). The Gertie Johnson Backwoods Adventures.


That's what got me into trouble.


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author

I've just tagged all the books for DonnaFaz, jesscscott, Ricky Sides, David (Half-Orc), KristieLeighMaguire, David Derrico, farrellclaire, HelenSmith, Maria Hooley, Lisa Hinsley, T.L. Haddix, daveconifer, SpearsII's wife's book, sierra09, Gertie Kindle, DArenson, kayakruthie, ASparrow, HaemishM, Ed_ODell, David McAfee, Deb Baker, Victorine, Sharlow, and horse_girl.

Whew. If I missed someone, just let me know.

Here are mine:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003F77GYS

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003FSTM1M

http://www.amazon.com/Wicked-Heroine-Legend-Shanallar-Duology/dp/098432982X


----------



## horse_girl

I tagged yours jasmine.


----------



## Jeff

Jasmine Giacomo said:


> I've just tagged all the books for DonnaFaz, jesscscott, Ricky Sides, David (Half-Orc), KristieLeighMaguire, David Derrico, farrellclaire, HelenSmith, Maria Hooley, Lisa Hinsley, T.L. Haddix, daveconifer, SpearsII's wife's book, sierra09, Gertie Kindle, DArenson, kayakruthie, ASparrow, HaemishM, Ed_ODell, David McAfee, Deb Baker, Victorine, Sharlow, and horse_girl.


To prove that I don't hold a grudge I tagged your books.


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author

Jeff said:


> To prove that I don't hold a grudge I tagged your books.


LOL, thanks, and I'm sorry I somehow skipped you. I've tagged all your books now.


----------



## Jeff

Jasmine Giacomo said:


> LOL, thanks, and I'm sorry I somehow skipped you. I've tagged all your books now.


No apology necessary. Thank you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You're tagged Jasmine.

I'm adding "indie author" to everyone's tag list.  

Three more tags will put me on the first page of historical romance.  74 more will put me ahead of Lisa Kleypas.  It's just a dream.


----------



## Deb Baker

Dreams are good! Go for it!

p.s. Jasmine, you're tagged


----------



## Sharlow

OMG, doe's it never end? lol. OK I'm caught up. I'm not sure how having a bunch of us taging out tags elps, but I'm game   I'm pretty sure I got everybody!


----------



## DonnaFaz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Three more tags will put me on the first page of historical romance. 74 more will put me ahead of Lisa Kleypas. It's just a dream.


Hey, dreams make life so much fun! 

~Donna~


----------



## Ricky Sides

I'm caught up again. Got you Jasmine.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## horse_girl

question...how does one get tags that don't fit the book at all?

For some reason, STARFIRE ANGELS now has tags on the Kindle and print version for china, chinese culture, and photography, none of which fit. Anyone want to go in to both the Kindle and paperback versions and vote those down?

TIA


----------



## Gertie Kindle

horse_girl said:


> question...how does one get tags that don't fit the book at all?
> 
> For some reason, STARFIRE ANGELS now has tags on the Kindle and print version for china, chinese culture, and photography, none of which fit. Anyone want to go in to both the Kindle and paperback versions and vote those down?
> 
> TIA


They're at -2 on the tag list. Good thing you mentioned that. I hadn't tagged the PB, so I took care of it now.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

Here's what happened. Copied from an email notification I just got in my inbox:

_China said on Submit Your Book!_
May 1, 2010 at 2:25 am

Hey Todd,
Just noticed that for April you gave Starfire Angels my book's tags.
My book is fine, however.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

I noticed that _The Ryel Saga_'s been tagged of late, and I'm pretty sure I have you guys to thank!  I'll certainly return the favor.

All the Texas-related tags on 'The Kind Gods' puzzle me a bit.  The story's about something else entirely. Hm...

CK


----------



## adegan

I'm jumping into this one a little late so I have my tagging work cut out for me this weekend it seems. 

Please go ahead and tag my book, the link can be found in my signature. 

On a side note, I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

adegan said:


> I'm jumping into this one a little late so I have my tagging work cut out for me this weekend it seems.
> 
> Please go ahead and tag my book, the link can be found in my signature.
> 
> On a side note, I hope everyone has a great weekend!


You're tagged. Hopefully, your tagging mine will give me the one I need to put me on the first page, at least temporarily.


----------



## horse_girl

Thanks, Gertie and Ricky.

adegan, tagged yours.


----------



## Deb Baker

Done, Tia.


----------



## DonnaFaz

I'm all caught up again.

~Donna~


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Yay, I'm on the first page of products tagged with historical romance. Now I'll check my other categories.










Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

The number of England tags puts me tied for first place with The Tudors.  Fantastic!!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Some how, some way, I managed to not tag yours, Gertie. That has been rectified. You should now be above the Tudors.

David Dalglish


----------



## DonnaFaz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yay, I'm on the first page of products tagged with historical romance. Now I'll check my other categories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, everyone.


Woo-hoo! Dance, woman, dance!

~Donna~


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Half-Orc said:


> Some how, some way, I managed to not tag yours, Gertie. That has been rectified. You should now be above the Tudors.
> 
> David Dalglish


Yay! I'm above the Tudors (as well as I deserve to be considering the producers wiped out the entire Stuart line not even halfway through the first season).

Thanks, David.

Need a new happy dance.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DonnaFaz said:


> Woo-hoo! Dance, woman, dance!
> 
> ~Donna~


Just call me Mrs. Rozmenko, the dancing fool.


----------



## adegan

*Sigh of relief* Well, I've been tagging away as many as I've had time for. Hopefully it helps you all. Donna, you are getting up there. Almost to 100 on your tags, great job! Just added another to them. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Ed_ODell

Horse_Girl - all
adegan
Jasmine - all
Ricky - finally got your last 2 (reminds me of an old jingle -- can't rememember if it was "The Electric Company" or "Sesame Street:" one of these things is not like the others; one of these things doesn't belong...

All tagged.

Now for a special request: I didn't put my kindle edition up to be tagged, and I hope those that didn't tag it will find it in their hearts to please do me the honor. Thanks in advance for your help!

http://www.amazon.com/Three-Minutes-More-ebook/dp/B003CIOQFM


----------



## HelenSmith

Congratulations, Gertie.  I love that dancing woman!

I'm all caught up on all the books on here.  Thanks for tagging mine.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Ed_ODell said:


> Ricky - finally got your last 2 (reminds me of an old jingle -- can't rememember if it was "The Electric Company" or "Sesame Street:" one of these things is not like the others; one of these things doesn't belong...


Hmm, I'm guessing you mean the women's self defense book. Thank you for tagging my books.

I got your Kindle version tagged, Ed. I added Kindle author to your tags.

Thank you all for tagging my books. I may not post regularly, but I respond to every request for tags.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ed_ODell said:


> Horse_Girl - all
> adegan
> Jasmine - all
> Ricky - finally got your last 2 (reminds me of an old jingle -- can't rememember if it was "The Electric Company" or "Sesame Street:" one of these things is not like the others; one of these things doesn't belong...
> 
> All tagged.
> 
> Now for a special request: I didn't put my kindle edition up to be tagged, and I hope those that didn't tag it will find it in their hearts to please do me the honor. Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Three-Minutes-More-ebook/dp/B003CIOQFM


You're tagged, Ed. And that was def Sesame Street.


----------



## Deb Baker

Tagged Ed and Adegan.
Think I got everybody else.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I just found out that someone tagged my women's self defense book with the following tags:

bad self defense
fake ninja
lawsuit

I'd appreciate it if you'd vote these tags down. I'll be corresponding with Amazon to see if they will remove the tags.

Thank you for considering this request. 

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Deb Baker

Got it, Ricky. Why do readers do that?


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you Deb. 

There are malicious people in the world. Sometimes, people are just plain mean.   

I'm still trying to find the right email correspondence form to contact Amazon support over the issue.

Thanks again,
Ricky


----------



## Frank Zubek

Submitting mine for a tag
thanks


----------



## Deb Baker

Tagged you, Kebuzf. Please tag mine, too.


----------



## horse_girl

Tagged Ed and kebuzf.

Untagged those, Ricky.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kebuzf said:


> Submitting mine for a tag
> thanks


You're done, Frank. Now it's your turn.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Took care of untagging for you, Ricky.  You're at -4 in those three categories.  

Anybody know a shortcut to untagging?


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you Gertie. I contacted support, but used the link from the author page. I have no clue if that's the right one. Hopefully they will remove the malicious tags, but if they do not your help in untagging the tags will improve my situation.

Thanks again,
Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Thank you Gertie. I contacted support, but used the link from the author page. I have no clue if that's the right one. Hopefully they will remove the malicious tags, but if they do not your help in untagging the tags will improve my situation.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Ricky


I went through the tag itself, then listed all products with that tag (look up top for that link). Then I could disagree with the tag. If you look to the left of the screen, you'll see a place where you can vote to remove the book from that category. I did both those things for all three tags.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Ahh, then yes, I do know a shortcut.

Click _view all tags_, then click _agree with these tags_. This will open a new screen with a voting box beside the tags. When you place your mouse over the box, a voting box appears.

Hope that makes sense.

Thank you again,
Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Ahh, then yes, I do know a shortcut.
> 
> Click _view all tags_, then click _agree with these tags_. This will open a new screen with a voting box beside the tags. When you place your mouse over the box, a voting box appears.
> 
> Hope that makes sense.
> 
> Thank you again,
> Ricky


Okay. I saw that. I didn't want to inadvertently agree with all the tags making your situation worse. Thanks for the shortcut.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Anytime Gertie. Nice hat.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Anytime Gertie. Nice hat.


So glad you like it.

I don't know for sure if being on the first page of the historical romance tags is doing it, but I'm having the best 24 hours since the first month I released _Ariana's Pride_. And it looks like today they are buying both.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Frank Zubek

okay gertie i think I did it right


----------



## Ricky Sides

I'm happy for you Gertie!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kebuzf said:


> okay gertie i think I did it right


Yep. The new tag is there. Thanks.


----------



## farrellclaire

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> So glad you like it.
> 
> I don't know for sure if being on the first page of the historical romance tags is doing it, but I'm having the best 24 hours since the first month I released _Ariana's Pride_. And it looks like today they are buying both.
> 
> Thanks everyone.


Nice to see the tagging is working.


----------



## SimonWood

Thanks for the recent tags, everyone.


----------



## Ed_ODell

Ricky Sides said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I just found out that someone tagged my women's self defense book with the following tags:
> 
> bad self defense
> fake ninja
> lawsuit
> 
> I'd appreciate it if you'd vote these tags down. I'll be corresponding with Amazon to see if they will remove the tags.
> 
> Thank you for considering this request.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Ricky


Ricky,

By the time I got there, these three tags had -4 ratings. I'll reserve my "disagree" for if they ever see the light of day. just let me know.

Ed


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you Ed.

Ricky


----------



## DonnaFaz

adegan said:


> *Sigh of relief* Well, I've been tagging away as many as I've had time for. Hopefully it helps you all. Donna, you are getting up there. Almost to 100 on your tags, great job! Just added another to them. Have a great weekend everyone!


Oh, oh! I just looked. My book is on pg four of 'products marked romance.' Thank you, everyone!

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz

Ricky Sides said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I just found out that someone tagged my women's self defense book with the following tags:
> 
> bad self defense
> fake ninja
> lawsuit
> 
> I'd appreciate it if you'd vote these tags down. I'll be corresponding with Amazon to see if they will remove the tags.


How do I vote them down? I see that all three tags have a -4 now.

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz

I'm all caught up with the newbies.  (Sorry for the multiple posts.  Guess I'm thinking too slow to put all my thoughts in one post.  LOL)

~Donna~


----------



## Ricky Sides

Dona,

Click view all tags, then click agree with these tags. This will open a new screen with a voting box beside the tags. When you place your mouse over the box, a voting box appears. 

Thank you for your assistance.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## edwardgtalbot

Whew, just found this thread and went through all the posts on this thread and I am pretty sure I tagged all the authors and books linked in the thread. Please just let me know if I missed anyone. When I looked at Ricky's book, the BS tags were at -2, so I "disagreed" them down to -3.

I have two kindle books I recently published that I would appreciate tags for if y'all are so inclined:

A Funny pair of Shorts - desired tags: kindle book, short stories, humor
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003EO8S8U/

A Horrifying Pair of Shorts - desired tags: kindle book, short stories, horror
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003J359AG

Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You're done, Ed.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Got your books. Thank you for the assist with the bad tags. Looks like my book is under attack.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## DonnaFaz

Got you tagged, Ed. Welcome to the world of e-publishing!

~Donna~


----------



## Jeff

Ricky Sides said:


> Looks like my book is under attack.


My advice is: fuggeddaboudit. No one is going to decide not to buy your book because of those tags.

I'm caught up with everyone.


----------



## Ed_ODell

Ed Talbot -- tagged.

Welcome aboard!

Ed O'Dell


----------



## horse_girl

Tagged 'em, Ed.


----------



## jonfmerz

Interested to know if you've all found that tagging actually improves sales?  A while back I took part in that blog where everyone tagged each other's books, but it always seemed like only a few people really did what they were supposed to and as far as I know, the increase in sales was negligible.  Have you found the opposite to be true?


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

jonfmerz said:


> Interested to know if you've all found that tagging actually improves sales? A while back I took part in that blog where everyone tagged each other's books, but it always seemed like only a few people really did what they were supposed to and as far as I know, the increase in sales was negligible. Have you found the opposite to be true?


Would the opposite be that low tags help sales? No, I haven't found that to be true 

Tagging may not have dramatic results; obviously cover, description, sample, and price will all factor in more. However, more tags means higher likelihood in showing up in searches, so slowly and steadily upping the count helps in visibility, and who doesn't want that?

David Dalglish


----------



## jonfmerz

Let me refine the question further, then: you've all been tagging your books in this thread - so have you seen sales jump in any way as a result?


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

There's too many variables to know just how much its helping Jon, but for what its worth, my sales have been very solid the past two weeks or so, and the tags could easily be a part of that.

David Dalglish


----------



## jonfmerz

Cool, thanks David!


----------



## horse_girl

Jon, I'd have to answer the same as David. I've seen a slight uptick sales, at least compared to previously. I've also noticed my books being recommended alongside others when I search Amazon using the words of those tags and it says "recommended by X customers" alongside some high profile books/movies/etc. of a similar tag. The exposure should help get people's attention on one's books. There are so many other factors that go into an actual sale, but the most important and first step is getting your work in front of people, and that's what tagging helps do. The higher the tag count, the higher in relevance your work will show up in a search or even in the suggested items related to any particular item in that search.

PS--I started learning about tagging on a blog recently but can't remember the link. It could have been the same one.


----------



## jonfmerz

Thanks Melanie, I'll have to look into doing this again and asking my readers to do the same.  'Preciate the info!


----------



## horse_girl

No problem.  

I'm still learning all this stuff too.


----------



## Victorine

I'm all caught up on tagging.  I got yours all tagged too Jon, it can't hurt, right?

Vicki


----------



## Davidjb

Please tag me and I'll return the compliment


----------



## D. B. Henson

Hi.  I'm new to the world of Kindle authors and am just learning about tagging.

I'm going back through all the posts in this thread and am tagging all of your books.  I would appreciate it if you all would be kind enough to tag mine as well.  

Thanks.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Davidjb said:


> Please tag me and I'll return the compliment


Sure thing. But it'd help to have a book link or something to tag.

And hi D.B. Henson!

David Dalglish


----------



## David McAfee

Jon,

I went through and tagged all your works the other day (when I read that on Facebook).

I'm not so sure tagging is helping me, though. I haven't noticed an uptick.


----------



## jonfmerz

David & Victorine - thanks for tagging!  I'll be sure to reciprocate...


----------



## D. B. Henson

Okay, I've tagged all the books listed for the following people:

David Dalglish
Victorine Lieske
Melanie Nilles
Jon Merz
Jeff Hepple
Ed O'Dell
Ricky Sides (untagged/disagreed with your problem tags)
Margaret Lake
Frank Zubek
Claire Farrell
Simon Wood
Donna Fasano
Edward Talbot
Carolyn Kephart
Brian McMurray
Deb Baker
Helen Smith
David McAfee
Jasmine Giacomo
Martin Sharlow
Jess Scott
Lisa Hinsley
Sierra Rose
Dave Conifer
Kristie Maguire (some of yours came up as "not available")
A. Sparrow
Gary Ballard
Daniel Arenson
Ruth Francisco
David Derrico
Rosanne Lortz
T.L. Haddix
Linda Welch
Maria Hooley
Eric Christopherson

If I missed anyone, please let me know.


----------



## Jeff

Thanks for the list. That's helpful. Tagged you.


----------



## jonfmerz

Thanks DB - recip'd!


----------



## Jeff

Is Cthulhu mythos a valid tag?


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Jeff said:


> Is Cthulhu mythos a valid tag?


Depends on the book I'd say, but if its about old gods and insanity-causing monsters lurking in the shadows, then I'd say you can get away with it. I'm not even sure if the Cthulhu name is copyrighted, considering how old some of those books are.

David Dalglish


----------



## Jeff

Half-Orc said:


> Depends on the book I'd say, but if its about old gods and insanity-causing monsters lurking in the shadows, then I'd say you can get away with it. I'm not even sure if the Cthulhu name is copyrighted, considering how old some of those books are.
> 
> David Dalglish


Sorry. The question was addressed to jonfmerz.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Jeff said:


> Sorry. The question was addressed to jonfmerz.


*goes and sulks in a corner*


----------



## Jeff

Half-Orc said:


> *goes and sulks in a corner*


But it was a great answer. Thanks.


----------



## jonfmerz

I have no idea if it's a "valid" tag in terms of what Amazon deems valid, but since the story pertains to the Cthulhu mythos, I felt it was.


----------



## Jeff

jonfmerz said:


> I have no idea if it's a "valid" tag in terms of what Amazon deems valid, but since the story pertains to the Cthulhu mythos, I felt it was.


I meant "valid" in terms of your marketing effort. Now I know and have agreed with the tag on your book.


----------



## jonfmerz

Ah, sorry, misunderstood the question.  Y'know, I don't really know.  I'm still working out this whole tagging thing (as I'm sure most of us are) and don't know whether it makes a big impact or not.  I know when I was trying to decide about using it (mainly because there's one story in the collection that is very much in that vein) I wanted to be sure people found it if they were looking for it.  But sales on that collection haven't blown me away yet, so I'm not sure if it's doing much.


----------



## Jeff

jonfmerz said:


> But sales on that collection haven't blown me away yet, so I'm not sure if it's doing much.


Frankly, I don't see any bump in sales from all this, but I'm happy to be able to help the authors here at Kindleboards so I tag, tag, tag.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DB, got yours.

Jon, I had previously tagged one of yours and now I've done the rest.

It's just another way for prospective readers to find your work.  Had a slight surge when I hit the first page with AP.  That may or may not have been a coincidence.


----------



## DonnaFaz

All this tagging (thanks, everyone!) has put The Merry-Go-Round in the #1 slot on the Contemporary Fiction Community AND the Contemporary Romance Community.  Neither community is very active, but I have noticed a slight bump in sales.  

I'm all caught up again with the tagging. 

~Donna~


----------



## Maria Hooley

Okay, I think I'm caught up for the moment.  And thanks so much for the tagging.  I do think it is helping.


----------



## Joseph Rhea

I didn't see these mentioned earlier, but on the Amazon kindle board there was a thread asking readers to tag all book they found with text-to-speech enabled. The tag is "tts_enabled" and I added it to mine. I think all Indie books are tts_enabled, so that is something to consider adding your your list.

Like a few others have mentioned here, I don't tend to think of tagging as a way of dramatically boosting sales, but rather as a simple way to make finding your book easier during searches. I also use other user-friendly tags like "drmfree" and "99_cents" in my current list of 30 or so tags for Cyberdrome.

As a side note, last week I added "tron" to my tag list, since so many people have compared my book to that iconic 80's movie. I finally decided to stop fighting it and just go ahead and welcome people who liked the movie. And, with the Tron sequel coming out in December, maybe I can get some of that crowd...


----------



## horse_girl

Joseph Rhea said:


> As a side note, last week I added "tron" to my tag list, since so many people have compared my book to that iconic 80's movie. I finally decided to stop fighting it and just go ahead and welcome people who liked the movie. And, with the Tron sequel coming out in December, maybe I can get some of that crowd...


Good thinking!

I noticed that thread too and that someone tagged mine with "tts enabled" already. Whoever did it, thanks.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I'm all caught up again. Thank you D. B. Thanks everyone who has gone to the trouble of helping me deal with the joke tags someone placed on my book. 

It's a shame someone feels inclined to place such tags on a book that is strictly designed to help people. I do find it funny that they tagged it 4 years to master Wing Chun. My book description clearly states I began my studies in 1980 and received the rank in 87, which is 7 years by my math.  

The man who said I shouldn't worry about the tags was right. I sold one today.   Thank you again for the help. If any of you ever need my assistance, feel free to PM me. 

Have a great day everyone,
Ricky


----------



## D. B. Henson

Thanks everyone for the tags.  I'll keep checking back to see if anyone new adds their name to the list.  It may not improve our sales by a lot, but it can't hurt.


----------



## Deb Baker

I'm caught up. This is one ACTIVE place!


----------



## MariaESchneider

Time to request some tagging help for Tracking Magic:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003H4QZAU

Or the link is the book cover in the sig line.

I've tagged about half of these books on the list from before...time to get back to it, I can see!!!

Thanks for any tagging--and for the tts_enabled idea!

Maria


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gotcha, Maria.


----------



## Deb Baker

Tagged you, Maria.
And added the tts_enabled tag.

Does anyone know - is there a way to rearrange the tags. Since all of them don't show on the first page, I'd like to move one or two up in the pecking order.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Deb Baker said:


> Tagged you, Maria.
> And added the tts_enabled tag.
> 
> Does anyone know - is there a way to rearrange the tags. Since all of them don't show on the first page, I'd like to move one or two up in the pecking order.


They are ordered by the number of tags in each category. The only way to change that is to ask people to check the tags you want on top and not others.


----------



## daveconifer

D. B. Henson said:


> Thanks everyone for the tags. I'll keep checking back to see if anyone new adds their name to the list. It may not improve our sales by a lot, but it can't hurt.


New Guy! Tagged. (I mean "guy" in the most general of ways)


----------



## D. B. Henson

Maria - you're tagged.


----------



## D. B. Henson

daveconifer said:


> New Guy! Tagged. (I mean "guy" in the most general of ways)


Hi Dave. I'm actually a female, but I read that many men will not buy a book written by a woman, hence the ambiguous initials as a first name.  Thanks for the tags.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hey there, everyone,

I'm new here (new book, etc) and saw the "tag" issue. Spent a couple of hours late last night tagging everyone on the list from the past...oh, I think it was 8-9 months. My eyeballs hurt!  But seriously, what a great idea! Love it if anyone who has the time would return the favor on my book, listed below. Oh, I got a link to work on the title, but haven't managed to get the image of the book up so if it's all wonky, forgive me. And forgive me again if I missed tagging anyone, there were a few that the link didn't work any longer, so don't know what was up with that.

best,
amy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You're tagged, Amy.

I was just checking my tags and found that _Catherine and the Captain_ is #1 in Richard III. That puts me over Sharon Kay Penman. I don't know if it helps or not, but it's exciting.


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks muchly! And how about that--the book picture finally works, Snoopy-Dance-'O-Joy! *s*

best,
amy


----------



## Jeff

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I don't know if it helps or not...


Can't hurt.

You're tagged, Amy.


----------



## jonfmerz

Think I just got caught up with everyone...


----------



## Victorine

I'm all caught up too.  Thanks everyone whose been tagging me!

Vicki


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks Jon, Jeff  and everyone for the tag. I've "followed" this thread to help keep up to date on tagging everyone.

amy-the-newbie


----------



## Joseph Rhea

Thanks to everyone who tagged my book, Cyberdrome, after my recent post (even though I didn't actually ask anyone to tag me) .
It's people like you--all of you--who turn a simply online forum into a real community!

And as a member of that community, I am in the process of tagging everyone here.

Tag! You're it!


----------



## MariaESchneider

Thanks everyone!  Makes me feel a lot better to see the numbers on the tags greater than...2!!!  

Great Kitten cover, btw.  That's a great looking book!

Maria


----------



## dpare71

I'll appreciate any tags I can get and will go through the thread and reciprocate.  My book is in the signature and if you can tag baseball, Rhode Island, addiction, and whatever else you feel like.

Thanks,
Darren


----------



## Gertie Kindle

dpare71 said:


> I'll appreciate any tags I can get and will go through the thread and reciprocate. My book is in the signature and if you can tag baseball, Rhode Island, addiction, and whatever else you feel like.
> 
> Thanks,
> Darren


You're tagged, Darren.


----------



## Amyshojai

MariaESchneider said:


> Thanks everyone! Makes me feel a lot better to see the numbers on the tags greater than...2!!!
> 
> Great Kitten cover, btw. That's a great looking book!
> 
> Maria


Thanks Maria--I can't claim credit for the kitten book cover, though. The first edition was published by New American Library, and I just used the same cover. *s* It had great sales in that venue, because I was on tour with Purina when it was released, and doing cat-training demos all over the country. That's where many of the cute kitten pictures came from...shelter kittens at the events. The other books I plan to Kindle-ize will also likely use the same covers. I won't be able to use the Purina name on the encyclopedias, though, as that license agreement expired when the rights reverted to me.

best,
amy


----------



## horse_girl

Tagged Maria, Amy, and Darren.

Thanks also for spreading the love with tagging


----------



## Ricky Sides

All caught up again.  

Have a great day folks,
Ricky


----------



## DonnaFaz

I've got everyone tagged.  Love the kitten cover!

~Donna~


----------



## Amyshojai

DonnaFaz said:


> I've got everyone tagged. Love the kitten cover!
> 
> ~Donna~


Thanks Donna! Your merry-go-round cover is compelling. Probably the only kind of horse that won't buck me off. *s*

amy


----------



## davidhburton

Tag! You're it!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0037HOR1Q


----------



## Gertie Kindle

davidhburton said:


> Tag! You're it!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0037HOR1Q


Gotcha!!


----------



## Jeff

I've tagged everyone on this thread.

My new book needs help please: Lonely is the Soldier. I seem to have chosen bad tags so feel free to add anything that might be appropriate.

Edited to shorten the link.


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks Jeff. I tagged you--also added "thriller" and "military fiction" and "action adventure" (just guessing...is that accurate?). 

best,
amy


----------



## Jeff

Amyshojai said:


> I tagged you--also added "thriller" and "military fiction" and "action adventure" (just guessing...is that accurate?).


Those are much better than mine. Thank you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You're tagged, Jeff.


----------



## Jeff

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You're tagged, Jeff.


Not so hard, Gertie/Margaret. I felt that one.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Not so hard, Gertie/Margaret. I felt that one.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Amyshojai said:


> Thanks Jeff. I tagged you--also added "thriller" and "military fiction" and "action adventure" (just guessing...is that accurate?).
> 
> best,
> amy


I added military fiction too! If you dont' know what tags to select there's a "most common tags" or something like that--it's a link right near there. That helps you find common search tags.

Maria


----------



## horse_girl

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


>


Love it!

Got the latest.

Mel


----------



## Ed_ODell

All,

I very much appreciate the tagging on my books!

However, I'm was looking at my Kindle edition, and the tag "child abuse," which should be the #1 or #2 tag, was hidden. I've published a different edition (same file) with tags. Over as Createspace, many have helped. I was hoping if you have the time, you'll revisit this edition and tag:

http://www.amazon.com/Three-Minutes-More-ebook/dp/B003B3JA/

Thanks in advance!

Ed


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

All caught up again.

Ed, the only way that I can help you to move the tag _child abuse_ would be to untag those that are in front of the tag. I didn't do that, but I will if you say that's what you want. But it will take more people doing the untagging to move that particular tag.

Just say the word and I'll try to help.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Joel Arnold

Hi - 

I'm pretty much a newbie here, and just learning about tagging. So I'd love to tag you folks!

Joel Arnold


----------



## Amyshojai

Welcome Joel! I've tagged your books--love it if you'd do mine. And hey folks...my book appears to be ranked #1 in "breed" books--Snoopy-Dance-'O-Joy!

purrs,
amy


----------



## Joel Arnold

Got yours tagged, Amy. Thanks!
Plus, I'm going through this thread and tagging away!
Joel Arnold


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ed_ODell said:


> All,
> 
> I very much appreciate the tagging on my books!
> 
> However, I'm was looking at my Kindle edition, and the tag "child abuse," which should be the #1 or #2 tag, was hidden. I've published a different edition (same file) with tags. Over as Createspace, many have helped. I was hoping if you have the time, you'll revisit this edition and tag:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Three-Minutes-More-ebook/dp/B003B3JA/
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Ed


Took care of you, Ed.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Joel Arnold said:


> Hi -
> 
> I'm pretty much a newbie here, and just learning about tagging. So I'd love to tag you folks!
> 
> Joel Arnold


Gotcha, Joel and welcome.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

I like this thread. It's a neat way to discover new books and people new to the forums. The tagging is just a secondary bonus.

David Dalglish


----------



## Victorine

Half-Orc said:


> I like this thread. It's a neat way to discover new books and people new to the forums. The tagging is just a secondary bonus.
> 
> David Dalglish


I agree, it's great to see the books and authors.

I'm all caught up with the tagging. Joel - I love the continuity of your covers. They're great.

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Five more tags and I'm above Outlander and in the #4 spot in historical romance.  

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Victorine

How do you find that out, Gertie?  I'm curious.

Vicki


----------



## plumboz

Well, it looks like I have a lot to learn about this tagging thing. But I have started by following the initial request here and will certainly add a couple of worthy books a day to my new "To Be Tagged" list.

Best,
Alan


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Victorine said:


> How do you find that out, Gertie? I'm curious.
> 
> Vicki


Go to your tags and click on the category you want to check. At the top of the next screen (maybe about three lines down), you'll see "Products" followed by a number in parentheses. Click on that and it will show you all the products listed by highest number of tags first in that category.


----------



## Victorine

Thanks Gertie!  Then I just need to scroll through all 301 pages to see where I fall?  

Well, at least I'm not on the 301st page!

Vicki

P.S.  Will go tag you right now Alan!

Edit:  Wow!  I'm on page 2 for Romantic Suspense!  Whooo hooo!  Thanks everyone!!


----------



## plumboz

Thank you! You can be assured of being in pretty elite company. Or at least sparsely inhabited territory!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Victorine said:


> Thanks Gertie! Then I just need to scroll through all 301 pages to see where I fall?
> 
> Well, at least I'm not on the 301st page!
> 
> Vicki
> 
> P.S. Will go tag you right now Alan!


I know the feeling!


----------



## plumboz

MariaESchneider said:


> Thanks everyone! Makes me feel a lot better to see the numbers on the tags greater than...2!!!
> 
> Great Kitten cover, btw. That's a great looking book!
> 
> Maria


I'm new to it, but consider yourself tagged!

Alan


----------



## Joel Arnold

Victorine said:


> I'm all caught up with the tagging. Joel - I love the continuity of your covers. They're great.
> 
> Vicki


Thanks, Vicki - I have my wife to thank for that. She designed them!

Joel


----------



## Jeff

I'm caught up again.


----------



## Amyshojai

My oh my, we're a prolific group. Hard to keep up...but fun, too. 

amy


----------



## plumboz

Jeff said:


> I'm caught up again.


And I'm just getting started.


----------



## farrellclaire

Oh noes, I've forgotten where I left off.  Really need to check on this thread a few times a day to keep up    

I think this thread works way better than the tagging sites.


----------



## plumboz

farrellclaire said:


> Oh noes, I've forgotten where I left off. Really need to check on this thread a few times a day to keep up
> 
> I think this thread works way better than the tagging sites.


Chalk another one up for the newbie!


----------



## plumboz

sierra09 said:


> Donna,
> I wasn't certain since I have tagged so many books that they start to run together but I clicked your link and yep, I have tagged you.


It's going to take me a while to catch up, but I'm working on it.

Gotta go to work now, though.


----------



## Sharlow

jonfmerz said:


> Interested to know if you've all found that tagging actually improves sales? A while back I took part in that blog where everyone tagged each other's books, but it always seemed like only a few people really did what they were supposed to and as far as I know, the increase in sales was negligible. Have you found the opposite to be true?


OK, you have officially given me carpel tunnel with all these books of yours. 

Addendum: OK I'm now officially caught up on all the books in this thread. Thanks everyone for tagging my book as well.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there folks,

I'm all caught up. I'd like to welcome the new authors to the thread. Nice cover, Sharlow. I prefer it to the last.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Sharlow

Ricky Sides said:


> Hi there folks,
> 
> I'm all caught up. I'd like to welcome the new authors to the thread. Nice cover, Sharlow. I prefer it to the last.
> 
> Have a great day,
> Ricky


Thanks Ricky, Penn designed it for me.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Five more tags and I'm above Outlander and in the #4 spot in historical romance.
> 
> Thanks everyone.


Woo-hoo! That's great!!!

Ed...Joel...I got you. And I found you author page, Jeff, and tagged all of your books. (I had already tagged some of 'em.)

I'm all caught up again.

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz

plumboz said:


> And I'm just getting started.


Got you, Alan.

~Donna~


----------



## Ricky Sides

It's great, Sharlow. I can almost smell the leather.


----------



## Jeff

DonnaFaz said:


> And I found you author page, Jeff, and tagged all of your books. (I had already tagged some of 'em.)


I have an author page?


----------



## DonnaFaz

Jeff said:


> I have an author page?


Hmmm...I thought it was an author page on Amazon. Went back to your book (via the link you provided) and clicked your name again to see where I went. It's the page listing all your books. Sorry...not an author page.

The IMPORTANT part of my post was that I tagged all your books. 

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz

P.S.  Why don't you have an author page on Amazon?  You'll never get groupies without one.  

~Donna~


----------



## Jeff

DonnaFaz said:


> The IMPORTANT part of my post was that I tagged all your books.


And I thank you, sincerely.


----------



## Amyshojai

DonnaFaz said:


> P.S. Why don't you have an author page on Amazon? You'll never get groupies without one.
> 
> ~Donna~


Groupies? Uhm...ah...the notion leaves me feeling just a bit ...urk. Not sure how that makes me feel!


----------



## DonnaFaz

Amy, you think the Dog Whisperer doesn't have groupies?  You'd better be careful.  All those kitten owners are going to going to be following you through the grocery store asking for your autograph.  

~Donna~


----------



## Amyshojai

Donna,    I hadn't thought of that! I can always go in disguise...that is, without makeup or fixing my hair or wearing sparkly jewelry. Nobody would recognize me. I just want 'em to "groupie" the books.  

best,
amy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

plumboz said:


> I'm new to it, but consider yourself tagged!
> 
> Alan


You're tagged, Alan.


----------



## Sharlow

Ricky Sides said:


> It's great, Sharlow. I can almost smell the leather.


lol you know I thought that to.  I guess it has something to do with memory association.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Jeff said:


> I have an author page?


Yes.

http://www.amazon.com/Jeffry-S.-Hepple/e/B002BM69BO/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0


----------



## Jeff

Ricky Sides said:


> Yes.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Jeffry-S.-Hepple/e/B002BM69BO/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0


Well, I'll be. I thought that vanished last year when they did away with author profiles. Guess I better update it. Thanks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Well, I'll be. I thought that vanished last year when they did away with author profiles. Guess I better update it. Thanks.


How did you get all those videos on your page? The instructions said I could only post one.


----------



## Jeff

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> How did you get all those videos on your page? The instructions said I could only post one.


Back in the dark ages Amazon had Author profiles. I put the videos on my profile and I guess Amazon migrated that to an author's page. The blog entries are gone which is just as well. I never said anything worthwhile anyway.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Back in the dark ages Amazon had Author profiles. I put the videos on my profile and I guess Amazon migrated that to an author's page. The blog entries are gone which is just as well. I never said anything worthwhile anyway.


Maybe I'll just try to post the second one anyway.


----------



## Amyshojai

I'll have to look into the video thing. Didn't know about that, and I've got lots on my YouTube channel that would be appropriate.

amy


----------



## Jeff

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Maybe I'll just try to post the second one anyway.


If that doesn't work you can post the AP trailer for a week, then delete it and post the C&C trailer for a week.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Amyshojai said:


> I'll have to look into the video thing. Didn't know about that, and I've got lots on my YouTube channel that would be appropriate.
> 
> amy


Quite a few of us have made book trailers. If you want to see them, there's a thread to list your book trailer. The links to my two trailers are in my siggy if you want to get an idea of what they're like.



Jeff said:


> If that doesn't work you can post the AP trailer for a week, then delete it and post the C&C trailer for a week.


Good idea.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hmnnn....at the writer conferences I've attended, it's sort of a mixed response regarding how effective trailers are. Dana Stabenow (keynote address) actually measured sales in relation to that and other things. Rather than a "trailer" she put together a video of her describing the books/characters. And she also noted that the best response of sales came from newsletter subscribers. 

So with my nonfiction, perhaps (purr-haps?   ) I'll simply video myself with my cat, and talk a bit about kitty training and the like. It's all new to me anyway. Other's milage may vary.

Meanwhile...good news for my book, it's sold 4 copies this month and has two reviews. Slowly and surely....

purrs & wags,
amy

p.s, Dana plans to post details on the issue on her website tomorrow, I think.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Amyshojai said:


> Hmnnn....at the writer conferences I've attended, it's sort of a mixed response regarding how effective trailers are. Dana Stabenow (keynote address) actually measured sales in relation to that and other things. Rather than a "trailer" she put together a video of her describing the books/characters. And she also noted that the best response of sales came from newsletter subscribers.


Some people like them, some people don't. I've gotten quite a few views for something that isn't about a celebrity or TV show, so I'm happy with that.



> So with my nonfiction, perhaps (purr-haps?  ) I'll simply video myself with my cat, and talk a bit about kitty training and the like. It's all new to me anyway. Other's milage may vary.


That sounds like the right way to go for your book. I like the idea. I think the trailer should set a mood for the book and I think that will work for yours.



> Meanwhile...good news for my book, it's sold 4 copies this month and has two reviews. Slowly and surely....
> 
> purrs & wags,
> amy
> 
> p.s, Dana plans to post details on the issue on her website tomorrow, I think.


Every step counts.


----------



## plumboz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You're tagged, Alan.


Thank you so much. I got to Ariane yesterday and am heading to Captain today as part of my effort to catch up in this tagging thing. A few author friends of mine who aren't here on KB are also about to get tagged. This is kind of fun.

Alan


----------



## Gertie Kindle

plumboz said:


> Thank you so much. I got to Ariane yesterday and am heading to Captain today as part of my effort to catch up in this tagging thing. A few author friends of mine who aren't here on KB are also about to get tagged. This is kind of fun.
> 
> Alan


Thanks, Alan.


----------



## Deb Baker

Okay, think I'm caught up again.

I just put up book 2 in the Gertie Johnson series (haven't even added it to my sig yet).

Would you please tag it!!! http://www.amazon.com/Murder-Grins-Bears-ebook/dp/B003K16W3A/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1273181744&sr=1-2


----------



## Ricky Sides

Got ya Deb.  

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Joel Arnold

Got it, Deb!


----------



## Jeff

Me too, Deb.


----------



## Amyshojai

Me three, deb.

amy


----------



## Deb Baker

Thank you!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Me three, Deb.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Alan, Deb...got you.

And I'm all caught up again.

~Donna~


----------



## dpare71

Thanks to all the people that have tagged my book, and now I am off to get caught up myself.

Darren


----------



## plumboz

dpare71 said:


> Thanks to all the people that have tagged my book, and now I am off to get caught up myself.
> 
> Darren


And the runner is tagged....


----------



## horse_girl

I think I'm caught up again. Darn thread keeps growing whenever I look away


----------



## Amyshojai

Wow, it's hard to keep up...but now caught up again. *s*

amy


----------



## Kristen Painter

Gertie just directed me over here (waves!). I can see I have a lot of work to do. lol I'm going to make this my Saturday morning project. Anyone who wants to tag my books, just use the ones that are up there I guess. Is that how most of you do it? Could I sound like any more of a newb? lol


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristen Painter said:


> Gertie just directed me over here (waves!). I can see I have a lot of work to do. lol I'm going to make this my Saturday morning project. Anyone who wants to tag my books, just use the ones that are up there I guess. Is that how most of you do it? Could I sound like any more of a newb? lol


Gertie waves back.

Got you tagged, Kristen. Yes, most of us use the links in our siggies to tag each other.


----------



## Jeff

Tag! You're it, Kristen.


----------



## Amyshojai

Gotcha tagged, Kristen!

amy


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I got your books tagged Kristen.

Welcome to the thread,
Ricky


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

I'd love to participate. How many books/authors here am I supposed to tag to keep this thing going? Let me know. I have two on Amazon in print and on Kindle. Thrilled to Death won't be out for a few months. The tags are the ones already there: mystery, suspense crime, etc.
Thanks.

http://www.amazon.com/Club-Detective-Jackson-mystery-ebook/dp/B0014E6PTG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1273294116&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Secrets-to-Die-For-ebook/dp/B0030BF1Q4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1273294249&sr=1-1


----------



## Victorine

I've got you tagged L.J. and Kristen.

To participate, all you have to do is go through the thread and tag the books.  (It helps if you can see sig lines, because most of the book links are in those.)

Thanks for joining in!

Vicki


----------



## Cliff Ball

The paperback version of _Don't Mess With Earth_ has plenty 'o tags, but the Kindle version hasn't exactly been tagged. I'd be appreciative if someone would tag it http://www.amazon.com/Dont-Mess-With-Earth-ebook/dp/B001W6Q8BG/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

and I'll go through here and tagged everyone elses' books.


----------



## Jeff

L.J. Sellers said:


> I'd love to participate. How many books/authors here am I supposed to tag to keep this thing going? Let me know. I have two on Amazon in print and on Kindle. Thrilled to Death won't be out for a few months. The tags are the ones already there: mystery, suspense crime, etc.
> Thanks.
> L.J.


It would make it easier for everyone to confirm your tags if you provided direct links to your books.

http://www.amazon.com/Sex-Club-L-J-Sellers/dp/0979518202

http://www.amazon.com/Secrets-Die-L-J-Sellers/dp/1590806549/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1252084637&sr=1-2


----------



## Jeff

cliffball said:


> I'd be appreciative if someone would tag it...


Done.


----------



## Cliff Ball

Jeff said:


> Done.


Thanks!


----------



## Kristen Painter

Is anyone else having a hard time getting the tagging to go through? Every time I click on one it says Request failed, try again. What the?


----------



## Jeff

Kristen Painter said:


> Is anyone else having a hard time getting the tagging to go through? Every time I click on one it says Request failed, try again. What the?


Yes, I've been having that problem all afternoon. I think holding the mouse still after you click might minimize the problem. (It may be superstitious hogwash but it makes me feel like I have some modicum of control.)


----------



## Victorine

I thought it was my web browser... but looks like it's an Amazon problem.  I just click and waaait... and then click again.  It usually works the 2nd time.  Grrr.  Hope they fix that soon.

Got you tagged cliffball.  

Vicki


----------



## SimonWood

I don't think my last message went through.  Thanks for the recent tags, but I'm always in the market for more.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I'm all caught up again.   

Have a great day everyone,
Ricky


----------



## farrellclaire

L.J. Sellers said:


> I'd love to participate. How many books/authors here am I supposed to tag to keep this thing going? Let me know.


I just tag everyone who posts on the thread. If you check it every day it is a lot easier to keep up with the new books.


----------



## Ricky Sides

farrellclaire said:


> I just tag everyone who posts on the thread. If you check it every day it is a lot easier to keep up with the new books.


That's what I do as well. I try to check it several times a day to keep from getting behind. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Kristen Painter

Okay, I got Ricky, LJ, Amy, Gertie, Claire, Victorine, Cliff, Jeff and I'm sure I'm forgetting someone...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

L.J. Sellers said:


> I'd love to participate. How many books/authors here am I supposed to tag to keep this thing going? Let me know. I have two on Amazon in print and on Kindle. Thrilled to Death won't be out for a few months. The tags are the ones already there: mystery, suspense crime, etc.
> Thanks.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Club-Detective-Jackson-mystery-ebook/dp/B0014E6PTG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1273294116&sr=1-1
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Secrets-to-Die-For-ebook/dp/B0030BF1Q4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1273294249&sr=1-1


You're tagged, LJ.



farrellclaire said:


> I just tag everyone who posts on the thread. If you check it every day it is a lot easier to keep up with the new books.


Same here. If you let people know you tagged them, they're more likely to tag you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristen Painter said:


> Okay, I got Ricky, LJ, Amy, Gertie, Claire, Victorine, Cliff, Jeff and I'm sure I'm forgetting someone...


It's easier if you start at the beginning of the thread and work your way down to the end. Keeping a list is good, because you're bound to forget who you tagged. The more people you tag, the more they are motivated to tag you.

Thanks for tagging me Kristen.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you Kristen.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks for  the tags, everyone! LG and Cliff, gotcha. I'm all caught up again.

Gorgeous day, gonna go play with the Magical-dawg and kitty. *s*

amy


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author

Hi,

I will tag your book if you will tag mine. Just send me a personal message, and I will get started.

Thanks, Nancy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nancy C. Johnson said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will tag your book if you will tag mine. Just send me a personal message, and I will get started.
> 
> Thanks, Nancy


I tagged you, Nancy. It's easier if you just use the links in my siggy to tag my books.


----------



## Kristen Painter

Got you, Nancy.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Git you Nancy. _Wow!_  You have 81 tags on the paperback. That's a lot of tags. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## DonnaFaz

Kristen, LJ, Cliff...got cha.  LJ, you should tag everyone as everyone is tagging you.  Thanks so much!

~Donna~


----------



## horse_girl

Whew! All caught up again.

Thanks to anyone tagging mine too.


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author

Busy tagging!!!

Hey, Ricky, you don't have to tag them all. Lord, I'm laughing. Forgot about that... Hee hee.
Just pick 15 you like (goes for everyone else too. No need to get digit-titus ... peck, peck, peck.)

Thanks, everybody.

Back to tagging. If I don't get everybody today, I'll continue when I get back. Going to see Ironman II at the matinee. I'M SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!

Nancy


----------



## Jeff

Suggestion, Nancy. Since most of the members here are Kindle users, your signature book might serve you better if it linked to the Kindle version rather than the paperback. I've tagged both.


----------



## Victorine

Hi Jana!  I tagged you, and then grabbed a sample of your book.  Looks like a great story!

Oooh, this website is bad bad bad for me.  I keep getting books.  I'll never have time to read them all!  LOL!

Vicki


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up again.

LOL, Nancy, I couldn't tag more than 15. Amazon won't let us exceed 15 per book.


----------



## DonnaFaz

I've tagged everyone...Jana, included.    Thanks, Jana!

I'm all caught up again.  Hope everyone has a great evening.  I'll be back tomorrow.  I'm off to do some volunteer work...serving dinner to 300+ firemen.  Wait...I'm not serving dinner to ALL 300, but you know what I mean.  

~Donna~


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Jana.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JanaOnWheels said:


> Gertie,
> 
> Tagged 'ya back! Both books!


Thanks, Jana.


----------



## Jeff

You're welcome, Jana.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

I'm all caught up again. Fun arthritic times.

David Dalglish


----------



## Ricky Sides

I'm caught up again too.


----------



## Jeff

JanaOnWheels said:


> Jeff,
> 
> You beat me to the 'thank you'! Efficient!
> 
> I tagged all your books in return, Kindle and paperback versions, and added tags on the paperback versions of: 'The Treasure Of La Malinche (Volume 2)' and 'Lonely is the Soldier'. Hope that's okay.


Hahaha. Obviously you're more efficient than I. Thank you very much.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

FP said:


> Hi, everyone--I'll work on tagging books here....


You're tagged, FP


----------



## Jeff

Welcome to Kindleboards, F.P. - you've been tagged.


----------



## Ricky Sides

JanaOnWheels said:


> Ricky,
> 
> Got'cha tagged, Kindle, and paperback and audio, when applicable.


Thank you. That was a lot of tagging. I appreciate the extra effort.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I think we should call ourselves 

The Indefatigable Taggers Club


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the welcome, Jeff! And thanks to you and Gertie and Ricky and everyone else who tagged my book. I've done some tagging--let me know if I miss a reciprocal tag to a book if you've tagged mine. 

I wish tags showed exactly who's tagged--it seems you have to guess based on searching people's profiles. I can easily tell in the 99 cent ereads one because I created that and my book's the only one listed. I thought people would add their own books in the tags I created, but it hasn't happened. And I'm never sure if people want others to add extra tags.


----------



## Sharlow

OK I'm caught up again.


----------



## daveconifer

I just got all the newer threadees.  

Somehow my tag counts rarely go up so I figured maybe I better post again (maybe the problem is that I was too early in the thread)...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

daveconifer said:


> I just got all the newer threadees.
> 
> Somehow my tag counts rarely go up so I figured maybe I better post again (maybe the problem is that I was too early in the thread)...


Double checked that I tagged you, and I did.

I had a problem a while back with some tags not showing. After a few days, my count shot up. Guess Amazon hadn't updated in a while, or the update missed me. Eventually, I got them all.


----------



## Jeff

daveconifer said:


> Somehow my tag counts rarely go up so I figured maybe I better post again (maybe the problem is that I was too early in the thread)...


Just double checked - I've tagged all your books.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

I, uh, might not have gotten you yet Dave. Also corrected.

David Dalglish


----------



## Frank Zubek

I promise to tag as many of you as I can this weekend


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kebuzf said:


> I promise to tag as many of you as I can this weekend


You're tagged, Frank.


----------



## Frank Zubek

caught up


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author

Okay, I've tagged Gertie, Kristen, Ricky, and Jeff.

If anyone else would like to play tag, let me know. I'll do some tomorrow.

Nancy


----------



## DonnaFaz

Tagged you, Frank.

~Donna~


----------



## Frank Zubek

back atcha Donna  thanx


----------



## daveconifer

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Double checked that I tagged you, and I did.
> 
> I had a problem a while back with some tags not showing. After a few days, my count shot up. Guess Amazon hadn't updated in a while, or the update missed me. Eventually, I got them all.


Thanks Gertie et al, that must have been it. My counts are up!

I just did a thorough tagging binge. After all my whining I'm embarrassed to admit that I missed a few but now I'm good...


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

daveconifer said:


> Thanks Gertie et al, that must have been it. My counts are up!
> 
> I just did a thorough tagging binge. After all my whining I'm embarrassed to admit that I missed a few but now I'm good...


That's how it works in this tagging thread: mutual shame.

David Dalglish


----------



## daveconifer

Half-Orc said:


> That's how it works in this tagging thread: mutual shame.
> 
> David Dalglish


Shame is our game.

You are one that I hadn't tagged until today, believe it or not. Of course, now that you're on the top indie author list you don't need my help...


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

daveconifer said:


> Shame is our game.
> 
> You are one that I hadn't tagged until today, believe it or not. Of course, now that you're on the top indie author list you don't need my help...


Hhahahahaha.

Funny guy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

We should greet the new authors coming on board and direct them here.  Anybody want to volunteer to be the official greeter?


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> We should greet the new authors coming on board and direct them here. Anybody want to volunteer to be the official greeter?


I know several of you nifty moderator people have a (forum letter?) prepared response for all newcomers when they advertise their books or make their presence first known. You could perhaps add a link to the Tag thread in that.

Call me silly, Gertie, but I always thought you _were_ the official greeter. You basically are anyway, if not in name.

David Dalglish


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Half-Orc said:


> I know several of you nifty moderator people have a (forum letter?) prepared response for all newcomers when they advertise their books or make their presence first known. You could perhaps add a link to the Tag thread in that.


Good idea.



> Call me silly, Gertie, but I always thought you _were_ the official greeter. You basically are anyway, if not in name.
> 
> David Dalglish


Yeah, but I misplaced my crown.


----------



## horse_girl

All caught up...again. It's easier to stay that way checking it once a day


----------



## Karl David Klein

Okay, it may take me awhile to tag all of the books in front of me but I've got my wife on it.

Any help clicking on my tags on the page would be appreciated.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's a link to your book that you can copy into your siggy. Just quote this message and copy the link.

Flight of the Southern Cross (Kindle Edition)









I'll tag you now.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Tagged you, Karl...grateful for the reciprocation.  

~Donna~


----------



## NickSpalding

I used to play tag in the playground at school. I was rather a chubby child so wasn't very good at it, if I'm honest. Still, it was about the only way a fat kid like me could get near the pretty girls.

Aah, happy memories...

I'll happily start tagging people, if you don't mind tagging me back. 

...Just don't run away calling me Spalding The Chublord...it'll bring back horrific memories.


----------



## 13500

I'm in!

I'll do as many as I can.

Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nick, Karen, I tagged you both.  

Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Jeff

Everybody has been tagged.


----------



## Guest

Any and all help with tagging would be greatly appreciated.  I'll begin the anticipatory reciprocation now!

(Book link is in the signature -trying to keep the size of the post down as this thread goes on and on.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

James Earle McCracken said:


> Any and all help with tagging would be greatly appreciated. I'll begin the anticipatory reciprocation now!
> 
> (Book link is in the signature -trying to keep the size of the post down as this thread goes on and on.)


You're tagged, James.


----------



## Victorine

Gotcha tagged James!    (And Karl too!)

Vicki


----------



## Guest

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You're tagged, James.


 Got you right back, Gertie! Thanks.


----------



## Guest

Victorine said:


> Gotcha tagged James!  (And Karl too!)
> 
> Vicki


 Gotcha too, Vicki. (I like your book cover!)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Victorine said:


> Gotcha tagged James!  (And Karl too!)
> 
> Vicki


Did you miss Karen? 

Thanks, *James*.


----------



## Jeff

I'm caught up again.


----------



## 13500

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Nick, Karen, I tagged you both.
> 
> Welcome to the thread.


Thanks. Tagged you, too.


----------



## Guest

NickSpalding said:


> I'll happily start tagging people, if you don't mind tagging me back.


Nick: I slapped you with a couple of new tags. Hope they fit.

Karen: Got you as well.


----------



## Guest

FP: I tagged "The Order of Things."  (I did "After Ann" in an earlier tagging frenzy.)


----------



## daveconifer

Just tagged James, Karen and FP


----------



## Victorine

James Earle McCracken said:


> Gotcha too, Vicki. (I like your book cover!)


Thanks James!!



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Did you miss Karen?


Nope, I had tagged her before she joined in the tagging game.  I love tagging people... it's fun! And I feel like in a small way I'm helping them out.

Vicki


----------



## Guest

Thanks, Dave.  Got all five of yours and added a couple of tags (kindle, kindle authors).


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author

Okay, I've tagged David, Karl, Tammy (one book so far), Jeff, Nick, (already tagged Karen), IEnglish - Linda?, about to do James and FP.  

Please tag back!

Thanks, Nancy


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author

Okay, I wrote this once, but it didn't post. 

I tagged David, Karl, Tammy (one book so far), Nick, Jeff, did Karen before, IEnglish (Linda?), about to tag FP and James.

Please tag back.

Thanks, Nancy


----------



## Guest

Nancy C. Johnson said:


> Please tag back!
> 
> Thanks, Nancy


Gotcha, Nancy!


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author

I had one post "really" not post, so assumed it had happened again. Should have waited a bit.

Thanks for the previous tags, FP.

Nancy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

FP said:


> I'll also do more tagging....


Got _Order of Things_ this time around.

In your siggie, if you put two spaces between the links instead of a return, the covers will appear side by side and won't take up as much room.


----------



## Guest

Thanks a big bunch, Gertie! For both answering my question and for the tagging.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

FP said:


> Thanks a big bunch, Gertie! For both answering my question and for the tagging.


Lookin' good, FP.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

FP said:


> If I could figure out how you posted that big yellow cutie, I'd post one back at you--for now, just imagine I've done that!


Us authors are good at imagining.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there folks,

I'm all caught up again.   It's good to see some new faces in the thread.

Don't bother tagging my women's self defense book anymore. It's been torpedoed. 

Yall have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Jeff

Ricky Sides said:


> Don't bother tagging my women's self defense book anymore. It's been torpedoed.


Hold on a minute. The author of both one star reviews is Jon Merz? That doesn't seem fair.


----------



## Ricky Sides

No. There are 2 different names. Just the same review. 

It's alright. Nothing I can do about it. I'll leave the book up anyway. That way, it might help a few women. But as you can see, with bogus 1 star reviews being made, additional tagging is a waste of time. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## farrellclaire

Ricky Sides said:


> No. There are 2 different names. Just the same review.
> 
> It's alright. Nothing I can do about it. I'll leave the book up anyway. That way, it might help a few women. But as you can see, with bogus 1 star reviews being made, additional tagging is a waste of time.
> 
> Have a great day,
> Ricky


That's bizarre. I'm pretty sure you could report that to Amazon. The exact same review under two different names doesn't look good on behalf of the reviewer/s.


----------



## Victorine

Ricky Sides said:


> No. There are 2 different names. Just the same review.
> 
> It's alright. Nothing I can do about it. I'll leave the book up anyway. That way, it might help a few women. But as you can see, with bogus 1 star reviews being made, additional tagging is a waste of time.
> 
> Have a great day,
> Ricky


I would think Amazon would remove those reviews.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

It's ok folks. I'm not wanting to cause a ruckus about the matter. The moderators have asked us to chill the argument over the book. He apparently genuinely believes he's right and I know I'm right. 

Best not to get into a dialog on the issue.

Here folks,

The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense.: 
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/8669 
UZ46T

Have a free copy if you like. At smashwords, you can get the format of your choice.

I do appreciate your concern. It's kind of you.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## David McAfee

OK, I fell behind here, but it's too close to bed time. I will catch all you guys up tomorrow.


----------



## NickSpalding

I'm loving some of the tags I'm getting. Put a couple of them together and you get:

non-stop British man.

I might use that next time I put a dating advert somewhere...

I'll have to make my tags a bit more creative from now on 

Thanks to everyone who's already tagged my book and to everyone who will from now on.


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author

Will work for tags.

Let me know if you need some, and I'll tag back.

Nancy


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author

James Earle McCracken said:


> Gotcha, Nancy!


Thanks, James!

Nancy


----------



## Victorine

Ha ha, Nick, you always crack me up.

Tagged you!

Vicki


----------



## Amyshojai

Just tagged FP, Nancy & David...I think I'm caught up again! Thanks to everyone for the tags back. *s* So far, three outstanding reviews and lots of tags seem to be making a difference.

wags & purrs,
amy


----------



## Victorine

I think the tags are helping mine too.  Wish I had more reviews though...

Who do I pay?

Ha ha ha!  J/K

Vicki


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author

Thanks, Amy 

I looked, but tagged you before. I need to keep a list, I think.

Nancy


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks Nancy--and Vicki, I sent a note out to my writer lists (including Cat Writers and Dog Writers groups) announcing the updated book, and requested reviews. Heck, I can beg! *s*  And I offered to reciprocated with reviews--that's my pay/bribe *s*. Most of us in the cat/dog writing community know each other's work, review it, recommend it, blurb it, etc. 

I know more folks than the three reviewers have purchased the book and hope those who like it will review and (even better!) recommend to others. 

best,
amy


----------



## Guest

Just tagged you, Amy - which has the added benefit of bumping this thread back up!


----------



## Amyshojai

James Earle McCracken said:


> Just tagged you, Amy - which has the added benefit of bumping this thread back up!


Kewl beans...or is it "kewl cats?" *s* I try to check this thread at least once a week to tag everyone. Oh, and I've been blogging about the whole "kindleization" process, for those interested, at http://www.redroom.com/author/amy-d-shojai/ specifically on the nonfiction formatting that was required (different than straight text, yikes)!

best,
amy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

To everyone in this thread.  

When I tag someone, I post that I have done the tagging.  If I haven't mentioned you, it means I've probably missed you.  Please let me know and I'll take care of the oversight.


----------



## 13500

Gottcha, F.P., and everyone else listed so far. 

Thanks to all who have tagged me.


----------



## Deb Baker

Went back thru and pretty sure I got everybody. Latest tags - Nancy, Frank, F.P., and Jana!


----------



## DonnaFaz

I'm all caught up and hope everyone will reciprocate.  

FP, do you have an author page on Amazon?  A place where readers can read your bio, see a pic of you, link to your website, etc?  I clicked on your book link and then your name (over in the Kindle Store), but couldn't find a listing for an author page.

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz

FP said:


> I don't have a page like that. Think I found a link once for creating one. I'm not sure if I will or what; if your writing contains a lot of sex, not posting a picture is often best.


That makes a lot of sense. (Guess you can tell my books don't have 'a lot of sex'...some but not a lot. LOL) I've seen author pages with no picture, and I think an author page is one more way to reach out to readers.

You go to Author Central: https://authorcentral.amazon.com/ and join to set up your page.

Sorry, everyone, for going off topic.

~Donna~


----------



## Sharlow

Hey guys could you please tag Storytellers Adept please. As it has no tags at all. Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Got ya, Sarlow. But someone beat me to it.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Whoa, where the heck did the cover to Adept come from?

David Dalglish


----------



## Amyshojai

Sharlow, gotcha! And thanks to others who tagged me (sorry, not keeping up very well  

best,
amy


----------



## DonnaFaz

Tagged you, Martin.

~Donna~


----------



## Sharlow

Thanks guys, I'm all caught up again. This thread builds up fast, but there seems to be very few new people adding there books to it.

[email protected] It's a place holder cover till I can come up with something else, unless of course people like it. That would be something...   But i guess I wouldn't complain as I liked it enough to use it.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

That doesn't answer the question: WHERE did you get it? It seems vaguely familiar, and clearly computer generated. How'd you get it? Certainly worlds better than your original Storytellers way back when.

David Dalglish


----------



## Sharlow

Half-Orc said:


> That doesn't answer the question: WHERE did you get it? It seems vaguely familiar, and clearly computer generated. How'd you get it? Certainly worlds better than your original Storytellers way back when.
> 
> David Dalglish


Deviant art web site. Theres a lot of people there, and some of th people make there stuff available royalty free and public domain. You have to be careful because most of the stuff there isn't. Anyways, there is some one there my daughter found (I don't have an account there), who was closing up shop and had a mess load of art she was making available till she left. So thats where it came from. I'd have to ask her as to who it was. She said normally the people want credit given for the work, but this one didn't seem to care.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Deviantart is where I found my coverguy. A great website, really.

Anyhoo, I tagged it, assuming those tags up there are the ones you want.

David Dalglish


----------



## Sharlow

Thanks Dave!


----------



## Jeff

Sharlow said:


> Hey guys could you please tag Storytellers Adept please. As it has no tags at all. Thanks, I appreciate it.


Got it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sharlow said:


> Hey guys could you please tag Storytellers Adept please. As it has no tags at all. Thanks, I appreciate it.


Done.


----------



## horse_girl

Caught up again!


----------



## Guest

Sharlow said:


> Hey guys could you please tag Storytellers Adept please. As it has no tags at all. Thanks, I appreciate it.


Gotcha, Sharlow.


----------



## daringnovelist

Deb Baker said:


> Went back thru and pretty sure I got everybody. Latest tags - Nancy, Frank, F.P., and Jana!


DEB!!! You've got Michigan mysteries! I went and tagged a few of yours (the ones you had listed here and a few others).

Camille


----------



## Guest

Camille: Your kindle link to The Wife of Freedom in your signature is not working.  I tagged Anna The Great.


----------



## daringnovelist

James Earle McCracken said:


> Camille: Your kindle link to The Wife of Freedom in your signature is not working. I tagged Anna The Great.


Thank you! It somehow doubled the http part. I just fixed it and tested, and it seems to be working fine now. (And right back atcha with the tags. Thanks for that too.)


----------



## Jeff

James Earle McCracken said:


> Camille: Your kindle link to The Wife of Freedom in your signature is not working. I tagged Anna The Great.


It worked for me.


----------



## Guest

You're welcome!  I just went and tagged it now.


----------



## Sharlow

Caught up again!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You're tagged, Camille.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sharlow said:


> Thanks guys, I'm all caught up again. This thread builds up fast, but there seems to be very few new people adding there books to it.


I've been inviting new member/authors to visit us here and some of them have posted. Feel free to do the same. I could easily miss someone.


----------



## DonnaFaz

James Earle McCracken said:


> Camille: Your kindle link to The Wife of Freedom in your signature is not working. I tagged Anna The Great.


Camille, it must have worked at one time because I clicked it and found I had already tagged it.


----------



## Karl David Klein

Hmmm.  We've probably tagged over thirty books and are still working our way back to the front.  I've only picked up about a dozen.  Would everyone double check and make sure you are getting my book.


----------



## Ricky Sides

I doublechecked Karl, 

Yes, I got you tagged.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

I'm one of those 16. Just keep popping your head in and they'll slowly accumulate.

David Dalglish


----------



## Guest

I checked, Karl.  I had previously tagged you.  Hang in there.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I had already tagged you, Karl.  Sometimes Amazon takes a while to update.  Happened to me quite a while ago and all of a sudden, lots of tags appeared.


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author

Got cha, Camille (daringnovelist)

Could you tag back? Kindle and Paperback if you have the time...

Everybody else on this page I have already tagged. Dang, really need to make that list!!

Thanks a bunch, Nancy


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author

Karl, I checked and I have definitely already tagged you.

Shoot, while I was looking I noticed someone only had 7 tags.I was going to remind them to use the full 15 tags. The more the better...

Nancy


----------



## David McAfee

Oh, man... I am _really_ behind on this. Sorry, everyone. I _will_ catch up this weekend.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

David McAfee said:


> Oh, man... I am _really_ behind on this. Sorry, everyone. I _will_ catch up this weekend.


Oh yes. You will. You _will._

*gently rubs the door to his locker of trained ninja monkeys*

David Dalglish


----------



## Jeff

Karl David Klein said:


> Hmmm. We've probably tagged over thirty books and are still working our way back to the front. I've only picked up about a dozen. Would everyone double check and make sure you are getting my book.


Double checked. Got it some time ago.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Karl David Klein said:


> Hmmm. We've probably tagged over thirty books and are still working our way back to the front. I've only picked up about a dozen. Would everyone double check and make sure you are getting my book.


I just checked, Karl. I had already tagged you.

~Donna~


----------



## farrellclaire

Karl David Klein said:


> Hmmm. We've probably tagged over thirty books and are still working our way back to the front. I've only picked up about a dozen. Would everyone double check and make sure you are getting my book.


Double checked, got you a while back.


----------



## Victorine

Karl David Klein said:


> Hmmm. We've probably tagged over thirty books and are still working our way back to the front. I've only picked up about a dozen. Would everyone double check and make sure you are getting my book.


Yep, gotcha. 

Vicki


----------



## Deb Baker

Tagged you, James. Can't believe I'm caught up!


----------



## Guest

Thanks, Deb.  Gotcha back times two!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Tagged your books, Deb. As an aside, think you can try to get the pictures of your books side by side, with the text underneath? Your siggy takes up a ton of space as it currently is.

David Dalglish


----------



## Deb Baker

I'm a techno cluster. How do I do that?


----------



## Ricky Sides

It may not work, but try eliminating the space between the lines of code in your profile siggy.

With a space between the lines of code in my siggy, the book links stacked vertically. Elimating the spaces made them line up horizontally.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

You've got a hard enter most likely after your first link to your second. Take the picture links and put them side by side, with no hard enters, and maybe a single space or two between them for easy viewing. Then use a hard enter and put in the text links exactly as you've currently done them. Use a few spaces to get them centered below the pictures as you want them. It'll take a few tries to get it right, but keep using the profile page to switch back and forth until the spacing of both the pictures and the text is exactly how you want it.

Sorry I can't be a bit more helpful than that. I'm not all uber-technical myself.

David Dalglish


----------



## Ricky Sides

Ok try this. Quote me. Then you can copy the code that makes the book links. Add that to your siggy if you want to.


----------



## HelenSmith

I'm up to date - tagged everyone on here.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

HelenSmith said:


> I'm up to date - tagged everyone on here.


Thanks, Helen.


----------



## jonfmerz

Will be catching up on this later today....lots to add!


----------



## Jeff

jonfmerz said:


> Will be catching up on this later today....lots to add!


What tags do you want on your _Social Media for Authors_?


----------



## William Meikle

DonnaFaz said:


> I've recently discovered how important tagging is in product placement and I am looking for authors who would be willing to tag my book, The Merry-Go-Round. Here's a link --> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002ZNJL78
> 
> I would be happy to reciprocate on both electronic and print books. I've read that the choice of tags is important. Amazon allows each tagger 15 tags per product. I would prefer the use of: romance, chick lit, women's fiction, fiction, contemporary romance...or you could just check the boxes of the tags I already have. Let me know which tags you'd like for me to use when I tag your book!
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> ~Donna~


Off to to some tagging for as many as I can (after a cup of coffee)... I'd appreciate any tags for any of the books below. Clicking on the banner takes you to my Kindle store. Pick any book and tag away...

And thanks.


----------



## Jeff

Tagged all your books.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

All caught up again. Willie, your books look great!

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Deb Baker

Tagged all of them,Willie.


----------



## MinaVE

Hi, everyone.

I've been posting here a few weeks and just discovered how tagging helps. I'm putting my link up if you have some tagging time: http://www.amazon.com/Fairy-Tale-Fail-ebook/dp/B003HS5PXE. Browsing this thread further so I can give some back. 

I noticed that someone's already tagged "kindleboard authors" on Fairy Tale Fail, thank you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got 'em all, Willie.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You're tagged, Mina.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Jon, I used 'social media' and 'advertizing' for your Social Media.  I'll go back later and tag it with more when you add some.

Williem, got all of yours. Great covers!

I got you, too, Mina.

~Donna~


----------



## daveconifer

Just got the newest thread dwellers...


----------



## Victorine

I got Williem, Mina and Jon's new book.  (I agree, Williem's covers are great!!)

I believe I'm all caught up.  

Vicki


----------



## MinaVE

Have tagged Dave, Donna, Gertie, and Deb. Continuing upthread and down. Thanks all!


----------



## William Meikle

Thanks folks.

All caught up with the tagging... that's three hours of my life I will never get back 

I have my publisher to thank for the covers... Neil Jackson at Ghostwriter Publications in the UK. And he's available for commissions for a small fee


----------



## Gertie Kindle

williemeikle said:


> Thanks folks.
> 
> All caught up with the tagging... that's three hours of my life I will never get back
> 
> I have my publisher to thank for the covers... Neil Jackson at Ghostwriter Publications in the UK. And he's available for commissions for a small fee


Those of us who joined early just have to keep up with the newbs. Otherwise ... 










We appreciate your taking the time.

BTW, tags don't always show up right away. If your count doesn't go up after we've tagged you, give it a couple of days.


----------



## Jeff

FP said:


> I've tagged some of Willie's, but I think one other person has tagged mine? Let me know and I'll reciprocate....


I tag every new author when they post on this thread but I don't always post that I've done so.

Sometimes you can tell who tagged you by clicking on the tag. A window to the right says: "About This Tag
A collection of all items on Amazon.com that customers have tagged with ."


----------



## Gertie Kindle

FP said:


> When people have tagged mine, the tags been showing up right away. But I can't always figure out who did, so I can't reciprocate then. I've tagged some of Willie's, but I think one other person has tagged mine? Let me know and I'll reciprocate....


You have to check each person's tags. If you google Amazon Profile Margaret Lake, you'll find my profile page. On the left is a list of the tags I use most frequently. If you click on humor, you'll see a list of all books I've tagged as humor. Yours are on the list.

The sad fact is that some people don't reciprocate. I appreciate it if they do, but I'll tag everyone that asks whether or not they tag me.

Your tag selections are pretty generic. You might want to pick some that make you stand out more. If you do, let me know and I'll go back to your books to add them.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I also tag all comers to this thread. I tag all versions of their books too, and not just the Kindle.

Reciprocation is appreciated, but I have a lot of books and don't expect it. And as I said earlier in the thread, my women's self defense book has been torpedoed by two identical 1 star reviews. Tagging that book in view of that circumstance is no longer really relevant. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Guest

Helen, Jon, Willie, Mina - all tagged, all books!


----------



## DonnaFaz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The sad fact is that some people don't reciprocate. I appreciate it if they do, but I'll tag everyone that asks whether or not they tag me.


This is exactly how I operate, too. I don't have the time (or the inclination) to go check every person's tags who request tags and promise to reciprocate. I tag everyone who requests. If someone promises to tag and doesn't, it's his/her Karma to work out. 

~Donna~


----------



## Sharlow

Karl David Klein said:


> Hmmm. We've probably tagged over thirty books and are still working our way back to the front. I've only picked up about a dozen. Would everyone double check and make sure you are getting my book.


Checked, and yep I got yours.


----------



## Sharlow

OK I'm all caught up again. Darn Willie, are you just trying to give me carpal-tunnel?


----------



## Jeff

DonnaFaz said:


> If someone promises to tag and doesn't, it's his/her Karma to work out.


Maybe one of the writers of supernatural could put a hex on the offenders.


----------



## JimC1946

Jeff said:


> Maybe one of the writers of supernatural could put a hex on the offenders.


I love it!


----------



## 13500

Hey, before you sick "Louie" on me (broken arm pic) or send bad karma my way, I think I am all caught up.


----------



## Deb Baker

Karen, somehow I missed tagging you. Done now.


----------



## daveconifer

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The sad fact is that some people don't reciprocate. I appreciate it if they do, but I'll tag everyone that asks whether or not they tag me.


I pretty much bailed on this thread for this reason. I was a serial tagger but rarely a taggee...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Don't forget to invite the new people to our little party.


----------



## Deb Baker

I've been very happy with this thread. Many new tags. And, like some other commenters, I just tag away without knowing who is reciprocating.


----------



## daveconifer

Deb Baker said:


> I've been very happy with this thread. Many new tags. And, like some other commenters, I just tag away without knowing who is reciprocating.


I admire your altruism and I did that for a while (I was in on this pretty early). But after a while it got old to see people post things like "I've been tagging for twenty straight hours SO EVERYBODY TAG ME!!!!!"

Yeah, I'm grouchy today...


----------



## Deb Baker

You're entitled once in a while, Dave. I'm not seeing any great movement from more tags (actually sales have gone the opposite way for some weird reason). I'm wondering if reviews mean the most. Any thoughts?


----------



## 13500

Bummer, Dave. Is it raining where you are, too? That will always do it on a Monday morning. Wait, I think I hear Karen Carpenter singing softly in the background..but I digress. Just wanted you to know I tagged all of your books and added "kindleboards author" on as well.

Deb, thanks for the tags. I think reviews help a lot. I am still looking for my first one. Don't want it to be a family member or someone close to me, so I wait. Have you had any success with them? If you don't mind my asking, of course.

Deb and Gertie, I think you are right. I try to tag as many as possible. Sometimes, I don't post that I have because I run out of time, but, rest assured, I am trying my best.


----------



## daveconifer

I could go for some Karen Carpenter right now.  Youtube!!


----------



## Deb Baker

Reviews aren't that easy to get (unless you have an extended family) but my books were out through a traditional publisher, so that helped get a 6 or 7. Once I got my rights back, I redid the covers, and published them through Kindle and Createspace. Now when someone contacts me to say they liked the books, I ask them to put up a review. They almost always do, like it's something they never thought about before. Whether it drives sales - who knows.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Patience, everyone.  If your tags are too generic, you'll have to get a lot of tags to get on the first or second page.  Check the number of tags you need to move up to a good position in each of your categories.  

You might also try to add in some tags that are more specific to your work and will boost your rank in that category quickly.

Ask everyone you know, friends, family, strangers on the street, to tag your books.  Every tag helps.  

Sometimes new tags take awhile to show up.  I'm sure that all the people who've said they tagged me have done so, but they're not showing.  I've been through that before.  All of a sudden, my tag count will shoot up.  

I'll keep tagging as long as people ask.


----------



## 13500

Deb Baker said:


> Reviews aren't that easy to get (unless you have an extended family) but my books were out through a traditional publisher, so that helped get a 6 or 7. Once I got my rights back, I redid the covers, and published them through Kindle and Createspace. Now when someone contacts me to say they liked the books, I ask them to put up a review. They almost always do, like it's something they never thought about before. Whether it drives sales - who knows.


Thanks for the advice. My novel has only been up for about two months, so who knows if anyone has read it yet? I have sales, but the book could be in their "read next" lists. I am looking forward to that first contact and will definitely ask the review question.


----------



## Deb Baker

Gertie, how do I check the number of tags I need to move up? When I click on the tag, it takes me to a page with a list of books I've personally tagged. I don't see any numbers on most tagged.


----------



## Amyshojai

My tags indicate that I'm #1 in Kindle books on "breeds" and in the top ten for cats, and #2 in all books on "breeds." Woo-woo-woo! (or is it purrrrrrrrrrrrrrr?)

Go to the "Product Details" on your book page, and right below where it shows amazon.com sales rank it will show if the book is popular in (whatever tagged) categories and the current rank.

amy


----------



## MinaVE

Thank you for the tags! Today I tagged Karen, Sharlow, another of Dave's, Jim, and one of Jeffry's. Moving upthread and slowly, but getting there...


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author

Tagged you, Mina!


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author

Tagged you too, Amy!

Congrats on the #1 in breeds, and top ten in cats!

And tagged you, Deb, both books!

Whew... 

Nancy


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks Nancy! I'd already tagged you -- Mina, just got you, too. *s*

best,
amy


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author

Amyshojai said:


> Thanks Nancy! I'd already tagged you -- Mina, just got you, too. *s*
> 
> best,
> amy


You know, Amy, I could have sworn I had tagged you a while ago. But no... well, it's done now.

Nancy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Deb Baker said:


> Gertie, how do I check the number of tags I need to move up? When I click on the tag, it takes me to a page with a list of books I've personally tagged. I don't see any numbers on most tagged.


Click on the name of the tag beside the check mark. On the next page, "products" will be listed at the top. Click on "products" and that will take you to the listing of all books (and sometimes DVD's) tagged the same as yours.



Amyshojai said:


> My tags indicate that I'm #1 in Kindle books on "breeds" and in the top ten for cats, and #2 in all books on "breeds." Woo-woo-woo! (or is it purrrrrrrrrrrrrrr?)
> 
> Go to the "Product Details" on your book page, and right below where it shows amazon.com sales rank it will show if the book is popular in (whatever tagged) categories and the current rank.
> 
> amy


That's different from tags. What you are talking about is the categories you selected when you published.

For example, today I was #5 in History-World-Medieval.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Deb, here's a link to the page I'm talking about. You're tagged #2 in "humorous mystery" for your paperback and #8 for the Kindle edition of Murder passes the buck. Your pb is ahead of Janet Evanovich.

http://www.amazon.com/tag/humorous%20mystery/products/ref=tag_cdp_bkt_istp


----------



## DonnaFaz

daveconifer said:


> I pretty much bailed on this thread for this reason. I was a serial tagger but rarely a taggee...


Dave, I just double checked and I had already tagged all your books.

Did you know there's a Facebook page called Amazon Tags Author Assist? Pop over there and list your books.

~Donna~


----------



## Guest

Dave, I also have already tagged all your books, but I understand the sentiment that it seems like a one-way street at times.

Jim C - I tagged yours today.


----------



## farrellclaire

I think it's a given that a lot of people won't reciprocate but I don't mind.  I tag everyone regardless , it's easier than having to post about it all the time and I couldn't be bothered finding out who tagged me and only tagging those in return.  

Quite like tagging now, makes me feel like I'm helping.


----------



## Amyshojai

I don't know how to check to see if somebody tagged me or not...I mean, the # increase, but you don't know who actually did it. *s* I just tag anyone who asks and try to stay ahead.


----------



## Guest

Just tagged both your books, Claire.


----------



## daveconifer

Okay, I'm back on board now...


----------



## 13500

DonnaFaz said:


> Dave, I just double checked and I had already tagged all your books.
> 
> Did you know there's a Facebook page called Amazon Tags Author Assist? Pop over there and list your books.
> 
> ~Donna~


I know you weren't talking to me, but thanks for this info. I'm tag-crazy today.


----------



## DonnaFaz

KarenW.B. said:


> I know you weren't talking to me, but thanks for this info. I'm tag-crazy today.


Karen, I'm always talking to EVERYBODY.  If I can pass on info that helps, I'm doing the happy, happy, joy, joy dance.

~Donna~


----------



## 13500

Yay!


----------



## Sharlow

daveconifer said:


> I pretty much bailed on this thread for this reason. I was a serial tagger but rarely a taggee...


Hmm, I checked you and I've already tagged you.


----------



## Sharlow

Deb Baker said:


> You're entitled once in a while, Dave. I'm not seeing any great movement from more tags (actually sales have gone the opposite way for some weird reason). I'm wondering if reviews mean the most. Any thoughts?


I have a bunch of tags as well. This weekend, sales just stopped. So far nothing, so maybe not as many people are buying at the moment. I had been doing quite well since the 1st till this week end. In fact Friday had been one of my best days this month. So take heart, I'm sure sales will pick up.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there folks,

Dave, I went through your books and checked. Somehow I missed two of your paperbacks. Am I going blind in my old age or are they recent additions? Anyway I tagged those and checked all versions of your books. Some had new tags since my last tagging session on your books. I'm all caught up now. Sorry that I missed some of the paperback versions.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All of a sudden, tags are showing up on C&C. Probably the new tags for AP will appear soon.


----------



## Guest

Sharlow said:


> I have a bunch of tags as well. This weekend, sales just stopped. So far nothing, so maybe not as many people are buying at the moment. I had been doing quite well since the 1st till this week end. In fact Friday had been one of my best days this month. So take heart, I'm sure sales will pick up.


Same here. Things were going fairly well until Friday. Nothing since then.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

James Earle McCracken said:


> Same here. Things were going fairly well until Friday. Nothing since then.


Maybe some obscure holiday we don't know about? 

Could be an update glitch. Slow over the weekend, but then five overnight.


----------



## David McAfee

...just wanted to note that, before I typed this, this thread had 666 replies.

I ruined it, of course.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

David McAfee said:


> ...just wanted to note that, before I typed this, this thread had 666 replies.
> 
> I ruined it, of course.


It only counts in the Attack of the Davids thread.


----------



## 13500

Thanks for all the tags everyone.


----------



## Victorine

David McAfee said:


> ...just wanted to note that, before I typed this, this thread had 666 replies.
> 
> I ruined it, of course.


Awe, you ruined it. We could have called this one the Devil's Tagging Thread. *snicker*

Vicki


----------



## David McAfee

Victorine said:


> Awe, you ruined it. We could have called this one the Devil's Tagging Thread. *snicker*
> 
> Vicki


That's just the kinda guy I am.


----------



## Sharlow

James Earle McCracken said:


> Same here. Things were going fairly well until Friday. Nothing since then.


Some one said on the amazon forums that 30k books were released onto amazon this weekend? I'm hearing this second hand, so I don't know if it's true, or not.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

If you go to the Kindle Book store and click to see "All Kindle Books" it says there are 565,321.  That's as of this minute in the US.


----------



## Guest

Sharlow said:


> Some one said on the amazon forums that 30k books were released onto amazon this weekend? I'm hearing this second hand, so I don't know if it's true, or not.


That's a more reasonable explanation than my conspiracy theory that's tinged with paranoia and self-pity.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Ann in Arlington said:


> If you go to the Kindle Book store and click to see "All Kindle Books" it says there are 565,321. That's as of this minute in the US.


Which is rather sad, if you think about it. That means to be in the top 10% of sales, you have to be ranked in the 50,000s. To be in that category, you need what, a sale a day? You really haven't hit big-time until you hit the top 1% sales, and that's a little depressing.

David Dalglish


----------



## Victorine

Half-Orc said:


> Which is rather sad, if you think about it. That means to be in the top 10% of sales, you have to be ranked in the 50,000s. To be in that category, you need what, a sale a day? You really haven't hit big-time until you hit the top 1% sales, and that's a little depressing.
> 
> David Dalglish


Don't be depressed. Right now I'm ranked 5,509 in the Kindle store. (Top 1%) I've only sold 56 books this month. That's 2.9 sales a day. What this tells me is that there's a LOT of kindle books available which are either overpriced or are old obscure titles that no one is searching for. (Or both.)

So I wouldn't worry about the books that are being added. If anything, it makes us little guys look better! (Hey, I'm only 5,509 out of over 500,000 books!)

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle

James Earle McCracken said:


> That's a more reasonable explanation than my conspiracy theory that's tinged with paranoia and self-pity.


But not as much fun.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Half-Orc said:


> Which is rather sad, if you think about it. That means to be in the top 10% of sales, you have to be ranked in the 50,000s. To be in that category, you need what, a sale a day? You really haven't hit big-time until you hit the top 1% sales, and that's a little depressing.
> 
> David Dalglish


What's even more depressing is I'm in competition with myself. If one of my titles rings up a sale, the other one drops in the rankings.


----------



## William Meikle

Thanks to everybody for all the tags... but where are the newbies? Lots of people joining the board, but none coming over here for tagging.


----------



## Guest

Maybe we should alter the title of the thread and add "Newbies Welcome."


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I've gone right into their threads and invited them.  All but one joined us.  

You guys could do that, too.  When you see a new author sign on, invite them in.  Be sure to include the link to this thread.


----------



## DonnaFaz

James Earle McCracken said:


> That's a more reasonable explanation than my conspiracy theory that's tinged with paranoia and self-pity.


James, thanks for the laugh. Had a rough day and really needed a chuckle!

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I've gone right into their threads and invited them. All but one joined us.
> 
> You guys could do that, too. When you see a new author sign on, invite them in. Be sure to include the link to this thread.


I will start doing this. In honor of Dona, I've been doing my best to welcome the new comers. She welcomed me so warmly...I want to do the same.

~Donna~


----------



## Ricky Sides

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I've gone right into their threads and invited them. All but one joined us.
> 
> You guys could do that, too. When you see a new author sign on, invite them in. Be sure to include the link to this thread.


Yep, I've done the same a couple of times.


----------



## Amyshojai

I've been watching for newbies, too and tagging whenever I can. And once I get my other books up, I'll be competing with myself, too. One step forward, two back.

amy


----------



## Guest

DonnaFaz said:


> James, thanks for the laugh. Had a rough day and really needed a chuckle!
> 
> ~Donna~


You're very welcome, Donna. Here's to better days ahead!


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
I too had no idea of the importance of tagging but after a little research I intend to be much more diligent.
So far I've tagged all those posted in the thread - really very simple process.

If anyone would like to return the favour the tags I'm looking for would be fantasy, dungeons & dragons, action/adventure or anything you think might be appropriate

Except for the poetry book of course - I guess that could be tagged as erotica, romance, contemporary

Anyway, thanks in advance
Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Jeff

traceya said:


> If anyone would like to return the favour the tags I'm looking for would be fantasy, dungeons & dragons, action/adventure or anything you think might be appropriate


Gotcha.


----------



## Joel Arnold

Thanks for tagging my short story collections. I appreciate it! I've also now added a novel to the mix, and could use the tags! I'll return the favor. 
Thanks!
Joel Arnold

Evelyn's Drum - $2.99


----------



## Victorine

Got you tagged Joel and Trace.

Thanks for the tag back!

Vicki


----------



## Ricky Sides

I got you tagged Trace and Joel.

Trace, your first book link leads to the middle book and vice versa. Since poetry doesn't sell as well as novels, this cross linking could cost you sales.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## traceya

Ricky Sides said:


> I got you tagged Trace and Joel.
> 
> Trace, your first book link leads to the middle book and vice versa. Since poetry doesn't sell as well as novels, this cross linking could cost you sales.
> 
> Have a great day,
> Ricky


Hi Ricky,
Thanks for the advice - I didn't know that about cross linking. I'll get it fixed asap.
Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Ricky Sides

My pleasure.

I love the genre of your novel. Think I'll mosey on over and buy it.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Guest

Gotcha, Joel and Trace.


----------



## Jeff

Joel Arnold said:


> I've also now added a novel to the mix, and could use the tags!


Done.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Trace, I clicked all the tags on all three books.

Joel, tagged you, too. You need a product description! 

~Donna~


----------



## Deb Baker

Gottcha tagged Trace and Joel. Since I can barely remember my name, I went back and checked the rest of you. Yup, all tagged.


----------



## Joel Arnold

Donna - the product description should come up soon (I hope!) I entered it at the same time as everything else, but it must just be taking a bit longer to appear.

Tagged you, too, by the way!

Joel Arnold


----------



## Jeff

Joel Arnold said:


> Donna - the product description should come up soon (I hope!) I entered it at the same time as everything else, but it must just be taking a bit longer to appear.


It sometimes takes as long as a week to appear.


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up with everybody


----------



## ellenmaze

Hey guys! I just learned about Kindleboards and am happy to be here!

I am tagging those above me, will you guys please tag my book? You can click AGREE or add your own if you've read it!

Thank you!

Here's a link: KINDLE http://www.amazon.com/Rabbit-Chasing-Beth-Rider-ebook/dp/B002YX0N1M/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

PAPERBACK -- http://www.amazon.com/Rabbit-Chasing-Rider-Ellen-Maze/dp/1432751018/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Okay! I'm off to tag you 

Ellen C Maze


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author

Got cha!, Elllen, Kindle and paperback.  

Down here, Ellen... Pick me! Pick me!

And Welcome!

Thanks, Nancy


----------



## Jeff

You can click AGREE or add your own if you've read it!
[/quote]
Ellen, I may be wrong but I don't think the tag count increments unless the box is actually checked.

Both your books are tagged.


----------



## J Dean

I'm still a little lost on this one.


----------



## Jeff

J Dean said:


> I'm still a little lost on this one.












[quote author=Amazon.com]
What is a tag?

Think of a tag as a keyword or category label. Tags can both help you find items on the Amazon site as well as provide an easy way for you to "remember" and classify items for later recall.
[/quote]


----------



## 13500

Gottcha, Ellen. And welcome!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tracey, Joel, Ellen, got all of your books.  Thanks for the tagging back.


----------



## Deb Baker

You've been tagged, Ellen. Thanks for making it so easy to do both formats. That reminds me that I should ask all of you to tag my print edition (some of you took the time to find it on your own and thank you!)

http://www.amazon.com/Murder-Passes-Buck-Backwoods-Adventures/dp/1448635403/ref=tmm_pap_title_0


----------



## Guest

Ellen: I tagged both editions.

Deb: Went back and got your physical edition as well.


----------



## William Meikle

Got Ellen and Deb...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Deb, I had already tagged your print edition.


----------



## HaemishM

It's been a while since I was back on this thread, but I managed to get everyone tagged up again. I've added my new book, The Know Circuit, in my signature below. Could everyone still tagging please tag that one as well? Thanks!


----------



## Victorine

Got Ellen, Deb's print version, and Gary's new book.

Yay, all caught up again!

Vicki


----------



## Debra L Martin

I'm new to this thread and don't have time to read through 29 pages of information.  Can you someone tell me what the purpose of all the other people tagging your book?  I know I put my original tags on the books when I published them, but is there more I should be doing?

I'm happy to go back and tag all the authors in this thread and ask that you tag my books as well if that helps them get noticed.

My tags are: science fiction, action adventure, telepathy, telekinesis, portals

Thanks for your help.

Deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

HaemishM said:


> It's been a while since I was back on this thread, but I managed to get everyone tagged up again. I've added my new book, The Know Circuit, in my signature below. Could everyone still tagging please tag that one as well? Thanks!


Your new one is tagged, Haemish.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

dlmartin6 said:


> I'm new to this thread and don't have time to read through 29 pages of information. Can you someone tell me what the purpose of all the other people tagging your book? I know I put my original tags on the books when I published them, but is there more I should be doing?
> 
> I'm happy to go back and tag all the authors in this thread and ask that you tag my books as well if that helps them get noticed.
> 
> My tags are: science fiction, action adventure, telepathy, telekinesis, portals
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Deb


You're all tagged.


----------



## Ricky Sides

All caught up again.

Ricky


----------



## Debra L Martin

Gee, I must be really dumb today.  Do I just re-click on all the tags that are already listed?  Or click "I agree with these tags"?  I want my clicks to count.

Deb


----------



## William Meikle

Ricky Sides said:


> All caught up again.
> 
> Ricky


Me too


----------



## David McAfee

ellenmaze said:


> Hey guys! I just learned about Kindleboards and am happy to be here!
> 
> I am tagging those above me, will you guys please tag my book? You can click AGREE or add your own if you've read it!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Here's a link: KINDLE http://www.amazon.com/Rabbit-Chasing-Beth-Rider-ebook/dp/B002YX0N1M/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
> 
> PAPERBACK -- http://www.amazon.com/Rabbit-Chasing-Rider-Ellen-Maze/dp/1432751018/ref=tmm_pap_title_0
> 
> Okay! I'm off to tag you
> 
> Ellen C Maze


Well hello Ellen! Nice to see you pop in over here.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Caught up on everyone but Willie, who I'm doing a book for every time I encounter a post of his. Shouldn't be too long until I'm done with 'em  

David Dalglish


----------



## Debra L Martin

Will, Ellen, Nancy, Karen, Gertie, Deb, James, Haemish, Vicki, FP, Ricky, McAfee and Half-Orc

You're all tagged.


----------



## Ricky Sides

dlmartin6 said:


> Gee, I must be really dumb today. Do I just re-click on all the tags that are already listed? Or click "I agree with these tags"? I want my clicks to count.
> 
> Deb


Hi there Deb,

Clicking agree with these tags just opens another screen where you can agree or disagree with tags. It does not automatically make your selections count. You still have to manually checkmark the tags by clicking them.

Hope this helps.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Guest

Gary & Debra:  Tagged all your books.


----------



## Jeff

Bah!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Bah!


Hmmmm.


----------



## HelenSmith

Hello

Thanks to everyone who's tagged my books. For those who keep up with this, you'll have tagged the first two in my signature. A third has just gone live so I'd be grateful if you could look at that one and tag it:











Rest assured that I tag everyone who asks and many who don't. I got my Amazon.com account two months ago when I published my first ebook and read about the value of tagging, and since then I have tagged nearly 700 books.

Thanks.


----------



## Deb Baker

Gotcha Helen.


----------



## Guest

Got the new one, Helen!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your new one, Helen.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Got it Helen. Congrats on the new release. 

Ricky


----------



## Debra L Martin

Helen,

Just got all yours.  Please tag mine as well.  Thanks.

Deb


----------



## Deb Baker

To Deb:
You've been tagged.
From Deb


----------



## Sharlow

A lot of new books in the thread since I've last checked, but I'm all caught up now. Thanks to everyone who has tagged my novels!


----------



## Debra L Martin

Hi,

I have one more book that doesn't fit into my signature file. Would appreciate it you all could tag this one too. Thanks.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003FGWUWC


----------



## Sharlow

dlmartin6 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have one more book that doesn't fit into my signature file. Would appreciate it you all could tag this one too. Thanks.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003FGWUWC


OK got it, and now I'm caught up again


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up again...


----------



## DonnaFaz

HaemishM said:


> It's been a while since I was back on this thread, but I managed to get everyone tagged up again. I've added my new book, The Know Circuit, in my signature below. Could everyone still tagging please tag that one as well? Thanks!


That's strange. I'd already tagged your new book, Haemish. We must have meet at GRs. Is that possible?

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz

Deb, Gary, Haemish, Helen, and whoever else posted...tagged all the new books. I'm all caught up.

~Donna~


----------



## Guest

Got the latest one as well, Debra.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

dlmartin6 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have one more book that doesn't fit into my signature file. Would appreciate it you all could tag this one too. Thanks.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003FGWUWC


Done


----------



## Victorine

Caught up again!  I like it when new authors join us.  

Vicki


----------



## Ed_ODell

James Earl
DLMartin
Williemeikle -- First 3 (get the last 3 tomorrow.
Deb Baker
Amyshojai
FP  
Karen W.B.
Daringnovelist
Karl David Klein
Nancy C. Johnson
MinaVE
Jim C.
Traceya : got 2 of yours. When I clicked on your middle one, it took me to “Eric’s Plea.” Middle one in your sig not tagged.
Joel Arnold

Tagged! I think that catches me up!


----------



## daveconifer

Just did some serious tagging.

Tag thread trivia: what book has a "Beowulf" tag?


----------



## Jeff

daveconifer said:


> Just did some serious tagging.
> 
> Tag thread trivia: what book has a "Beowulf" tag?


_Storytellers: Adept_ by Martin Sharlow


----------



## Sharlow

Well that was easy.


----------



## MinaVE

Thank you for the tags!

Update from me: tagged Helen, Ed O'dell, Ellen, Gary, dlmartin, Joel Arnold, and Trace. And the people on page 24 of this thread. I was planning to go back by page but then there are new ones I have to keep up with too.


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
Thanks for the tags - doing some major tagging myself at the moment and I'm pretty much caught up with everyone here - finding great new books on the way, if I'm not careful I'll spend so much time here and reading new books I'll forget to find time to finish my own stuff  

Cheers,
Trace

Oh and congrats to the new authors and those with new releases


----------



## OliverCrommer

How exactly do I tag? I'm trying to figure out how to do it, but I can't so far.


----------



## Sharlow

tagged you Jason. Um...Um. You see those little folders on the Amazon page of the book your going to tag? There near the bottom of the page. You click on them. I'm not that great t explaining it, hopefully someone else can give you a better idea.


----------



## Guest

Thanks, Ed.  I just got you back.
Jason, I tagged you and added a few new ones.


----------



## 13500

I'm all caught up. Congrats to you who have new releases!


----------



## Victorine

JasonWChan said:


> How exactly do I tag? I'm trying to figure out how to do it, but I can't so far.


If you go to page 29 of this thread, Jeff posted a picture of what the tagging boxes look like. You pretty much click on someone's book link, and scroll down until you see the boxes. Then you click on the boxes and Amazon will add little check marks to them.

By the way, I tagged you. If you put a link to your Amazon book in your signature line, it might be easier for people to tag you.

Thanks!

Vicki


----------



## William Meikle

I got you Jason


----------



## Jeff

Here's the image:










Tagged everyone on the thread.

For the newcomers, here are my books again:

Kindle Books

Paperbacks

Thank you for the tags.


----------



## William Meikle

I forgot to mention my dead tree products... there's a few of them. If anyone has the time, I'd appreciate some tagging on these ones in particular


----------



## daveconifer

Jeff said:


> Here's the image:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tagged everyone on the thread.
> 
> For the newcomers, here are my books again:
> 
> Kindle Books
> 
> Paperbacks
> 
> Thank you for the tags.


Sorry, Jeff, but "navel" still cracks me up!


----------



## Victorine

Gotcha Williem.  Dead tree books deserve tagging too.  

Vicki


----------



## Guest

williemeikle said:


> I forgot to mention my dead tree products... there's a few of them. If anyone has the time, I'd appreciate some tagging on these ones in particular


Got 'em, Willie.


----------



## HaemishM

DonnaFaz said:


> That's strange. I'd already tagged your new book, Haemish. We must have meet at GRs. Is that possible?
> 
> ~Donna~


Very possible. I've done tagging for folks on the Goodreads tagging thread, the CreateSpace tagging thread and I try to tag those indie authors I find on the Amazon threads as well.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I'm all caught up for the moment.  

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## William Meikle

HaemishM said:


> Very possible. I've done tagging for folks on the Goodreads tagging thread, the CreateSpace tagging thread and I try to tag those indie authors I find on the Amazon threads as well.


Can somebody point me to the Goodreads tagging thread please... I can't find it!


----------



## horse_girl

I think I'm caught up again.


----------



## Jeff

daveconifer said:


> Sorry, Jeff, but "navel" still cracks me up!


Me too.  Sad that it has nearly as many tags as 1776.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

daveconifer said:


> Sorry, Jeff, but "navel" still cracks me up!


Yeah, I was looking for a book on oranges the other day, and Jeff's book popped up. 

Jason, you're tagged.

Willie, got your dtb's, too.

If anyone hasn't tagged me yet, the links are in my siggy. Thanks to everyone who did.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Jason, got you tagged.  

best,
amy


----------



## Jeff

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yeah, I was looking for a book on oranges the other day, and Jeff's book popped up.


There are worse things that could have popped up.


----------



## HaemishM

williemeikle said:


> Can somebody point me to the Goodreads tagging thread please... I can't find it!


Here it is.


----------



## Deb Baker

Tagged you, Gary!


----------



## 13500

Me either, Tracey.

Everyone else, tagged and have a good weekend.


----------



## William Meikle

HaemishM said:


> Here it is.


Thanks for that


----------



## keithdbz

Could someone tell me the relevance of tags?


----------



## OliverCrommer

Thank you so much, everyone. I will tag you all too, as soon as I figure out how...lol


----------



## keithdbz

Thank you. So judging by what you've said, I should concentrate on selecting tags that already exist for the work in question rather than make a new tag or do both.

EDIT: Okay, so I can see the relevance now. Animal Behavior is on page 4 of the werewolf fiction tag, so if someone was looking for werewolf fiction, those other books would pop up first because they have more people who have tagged them. I'm going to start tagging everyone I come across in this thread, thank you for the info.


----------



## OliverCrommer

FP said:


> Hi Jason, you need to be signed into your Amazon account, or you can click on "Add your first tag" and then the screen will prompt a sign in.
> 
> But just click into a book page and let the whole page load. Down toward the middle you'll see, "Tags Customers Associate with This Product" and then any tags will be listed below. You can add more too, up to 15 per person per title. If you're already signed in, you should see a box on the left beside each tag--click there to add your vote to that tag, and a check will appear in the box.
> 
> Keith, tag votes determine where books sit in those tag categories--if you click on a tag's word(s), you'll get to that tag's page, and then you should see that users can find and click into the products that belong there. The more tags a book has, the higher up the book sits on the product list. I don't know how much tagging matters; it hasn't done anything for my sales, as far as I can tell.
> 
> But I think some tags are better than others--like if a book is high up in really popular tag categories, that would be very good.


Thank you!


----------



## Guest

Welcome, Keith.  I tagged your book.


----------



## keithdbz

tagged you back, thank you kindly.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

keithdbz said:


> Thank you. So judging by what you've said, I should concentrate on selecting tags that already exist for the work in question rather than make a new tag or do both.
> 
> EDIT: Okay, so I can see the relevance now. Animal Behavior is on page 4 of the werewolf fiction tag, so if someone was looking for werewolf fiction, those other books would pop up first because they have more people who have tagged them. I'm going to start tagging everyone I come across in this thread, thank you for the info.


Tagged you, Keith.


----------



## Victorine

Got you tagged, Keith.  

I think I'm caught up again.

Vicki


----------



## lyndahilburn

Is there a simple article somewhere I can read about tagging? And why it's good? I feel like I came in during the middle of the movie. . . LOL.

Lynda


----------



## DonnaFaz

daveconifer said:


> Just did some serious tagging.
> 
> Tag thread trivia: what book has a "Beowulf" tag?


I'm still trying to figure out green toes...was that eve explained? If so, I missed it.

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz

Keith and Jason, I tagged your books. Please tag me.  Williem, I tagged all of your paperbacks.

Lynda, here's some info on tags: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=help_search_1-2?ie=UTF8&nodeId=16238571&qid=1274487227&sr=1-2

~Donna~


----------



## Sharlow

I'm caught up again except for Lynda books. As she has no links up for what she wants tagged.


----------



## lyndahilburn

Sharlow said:


> I'm caught up again except for Lynda books. As she has no links up for what she wants tagged.


Sharlow: I'm not sure what links you mean. 
Lynda


----------



## Sharlow

lyndahilburn said:


> Sharlow: I'm not sure what links you mean.
> Lynda


Your book links is what I mean. Thats OK I went into your thread about your books, and I clicked on them to get to your kindle book pages and tagged them for you. I see you write Vampire novels and doing quite well to. They are definitely selling well I see.


----------



## Ricky Sides

I did the same. I also reached the same conclusion.  

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Jeff

lyndahilburn said:


> I'm not sure what links you mean.




























http://www.amazon.com/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Lynda%20Hilburn

Tagged.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks for posting those links, Jeff.

Lynda, I tagged all three.

Did anyone notice that Amazon has separated the rankings between free and paid? I thought that wasn't going to happen for several weeks.

_Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #214 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)_

When I clicked on the link, there are two separate lists for paid and free side-by-side.


----------



## Sharlow

Yeah I seen that as well.


----------



## lyndahilburn

Sharlow said:


> Your book links is what I mean. Thats OK I went into your thread about your books, and I clicked on them to get to your kindle book pages and tagged them for you. I see you write Vampire novels and doing quite well to. They are definitely selling well I see.


Thank you, Sharlow. The books do seem to be doing pretty well. I appreciate you helping me with the tagging thing!
Lynda


----------



## lyndahilburn

And thank you Ricky, Jeff and Gertie! I appreciate your help.
Lynda


----------



## lyndahilburn

DonnaFaz said:


> Lynda, here's some info on tags: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=help_search_1-2?ie=UTF8&nodeId=16238571&qid=1274487227&sr=1-2
> 
> ~Donna~


Thank you, Donna!
Lynda


----------



## Victorine

Got you tagged Lynda!

Wow, you've got a ton of reviews!  That's fantastic.  I wanna grow up to be like you.

Vicki


----------



## LRGiles

Morning everyone,

Up early and tagging away. If anyone would like to reciprocate, here are the links to my books: LIVE AGAIN and THE DARKNESS KEPT.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest

Got 'em both, L.R.  Have a good day.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Got you LR.

Your books sound fascinating.

Ricky


----------



## farrellclaire

traceya said:


> Hi all,
> I too had no idea of the importance of tagging but after a little research I intend to be much more diligent.
> So far I've tagged all those posted in the thread - really very simple process.
> 
> If anyone would like to return the favour the tags I'm looking for would be fantasy, dungeons & dragons, action/adventure or anything you think might be appropriate
> 
> Except for the poetry book of course - I guess that could be tagged as erotica, romance, contemporary
> 
> Anyway, thanks in advance
> Cheers,
> Trace


The link to Erich's Plea didn't take me anywhere, is it still live?

ETA: Never mind, I found it so must be just the signature link that isn't working?


----------



## farrellclaire

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Thanks for posting those links, Jeff.
> 
> Lynda, I tagged all three.
> 
> Did anyone notice that Amazon has separated the rankings between free and paid? I thought that wasn't going to happen for several weeks.
> 
> _Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #214 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)_
> 
> When I clicked on the link, there are two separate lists for paid and free side-by-side.


I noticed that today - it's much better I think.


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up again...


----------



## Sharlow

OK I'm caught up again.


----------



## Jeff

LRGiles said:


> If anyone would like to reciprocate...


Got 'em.


----------



## Debra L Martin

Keith, Jason, Linda and LR Giles - you're all tagged.

Please tag mine as well - plus this one that I can't fit in my signature file. Thanks.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003FGWUWC


----------



## daveconifer

I'm keeping up with this tagging anyway.  At least karma will be on my side.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Did anyone notice that Amazon has separated the rankings between free and paid? I thought that wasn't going to happen for several weeks.
> 
> _Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #214 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)_
> 
> When I clicked on the link, there are two separate lists for paid and free side-by-side.


I hadn't noticed. When I go in to tag, I keep my nose to the grindstone. Thanks for pointing it out.

Jeff, thank you for the links to Lynda's books. Lynda, I tagged all three.

LR, tagged both of yours.

Dave...yes...Karma will be on your side. 

~Donna~


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LRGiles said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> Up early and tagging away. If anyone would like to reciprocate, here are the links to my books: LIVE AGAIN and THE DARKNESS KEPT.
> 
> Thanks.


Good morning to you, too. You're tagged.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sharlow said:


> OK I'm caught up again.


I see you changed your cover again. Very nice.


----------



## keithdbz

Done Debra, thank you.


----------



## Deborah Kennedy

I used to believe I was great with the use of computers and the language of its communication.  But, what are you guys doing when you tag?  How is that done?  I feel like I'm on another planet.  I would love to get involved in tagging.  Explain.  

Deborah


----------



## Ricky Sides

Deborah,

FP did a great job of explaining that so I'll just quote him here:



FP said:


> Hi Jason, you need to be signed into your Amazon account, or you can click on "Add your first tag" and then the screen will prompt a sign in.
> 
> But just click into a book page and let the whole page load. Down toward the middle you'll see, "Tags Customers Associate with This Product" and then any tags will be listed below. You can add more too, up to 15 per person per title. If you're already signed in, you should see a box on the left beside each tag--click there to add your vote to that tag, and a check will appear in the box.
> 
> Keith, tag votes determine where books sit in those tag categories--if you click on a tag's word(s), you'll get to that tag's page, and then you should see that users can find and click into the products that belong there. The more tags a book has, the higher up the book sits on the product list. I don't know how much tagging matters; it hasn't done anything for my sales, as far as I can tell.
> 
> But I think some tags are better than others--like if a book is high up in really popular tag categories, that would be very good.


Hope that helps,
Ricky


----------



## Debra L Martin

I want to thank everyone who tagged my books From my google alert today I found out my books were listed at the Science Fiction blog here http://sciencefictionbk.blogspot.com/.

Totally excited about the exposure!

Deb


----------



## Victorine

Congrats, Deb!  Got you tagged too.  

Vicki


----------



## Ricky Sides

I love the cover of The Crystal Facade.

Congratulations on the exposure.

Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

dlmartin6 said:


> I want to thank everyone who tagged my books From my google alert today I found out my books were listed at the Science Fiction blog here http://sciencefictionbk.blogspot.com/.
> 
> Totally excited about the exposure!
> 
> Deb


WTG, Deb. And FP for being the first to tag you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

FP said:


> I've seen more of those aggregate-listing blogs for various genres, but I don't know how to get on them. The listings seem randomly chosen. Or maybe they're somehow tied into Amazon page changes?


I think they are taken from Amazon. Over a year ago, Leslie tagged Ariana's Pride with "Kindle" and it appeared on amazon's twitter page. Something like "Ariana's Pride newly tagged as Kindle."


----------



## Sharlow

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Good morning to you, too. You're tagged.


Thank you, and just the second one. The troll thing on the other just bothered me.


----------



## Sharlow

Deborah Kennedy said:


> I used to believe I was great with the use of computers and the language of its communication. But, what are you guys doing when you tag? How is that done? I feel like I'm on another planet. I would love to get involved in tagging. Explain.
> 
> Deborah


Just tagged you. You might want to add more tags to your paperback version of your book, as you only have one tag.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Okay. I just figured out what tags are and what they do for you after reading a couple of pages of this thread. I am going to go on a two hour free ride of tagging everyones books that are on the discussion! Can you all help me out and do the same for me? Thanks in advance and take care!

http://www.amazon.com/Failing-Test-ebook/dp/B003LSSRDA/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## DonnaFaz

JM, I tagged your book. Thanks for reciprocating!

~Donna~


----------



## Ricky Sides

Got you, Jim.

Welcome to the party.  

Ricky


----------



## Jeff

J.M. Pierce said:


> Can you all help me out and do the same for me?


Done.


----------



## Sharlow

J.M. Pierce said:


> Okay. I just figured out what tags are and what they do for you after reading a couple of pages of this thread. I am going to go on a two hour free ride of tagging everyones books that are on the discussion! Can you all help me out and do the same for me? Thanks in advance and take care!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Failing-Test-ebook/dp/B003LSSRDA/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


NP, you have been Tagged.


----------



## VickiT

Hi all,

I'm a bit late to the party, but would anyone care to trade tags?

Thanks!  

Vicki


----------



## Jeff

VickiT said:


> I'm a bit late to the party...


It's never too late. You're tagged.


----------



## VickiT

Jeff said:


> It's never too late. You're tagged.


Thanks, Jeff. All six (didn't miss any did I?) of your books done.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

VickiT said:


> Thanks, Jeff. All six (didn't miss any did I?) of your books done.


Holy crap, Vicki. 143 in the entire Kindle store? Well done!

Oh, and as if you needed the help, I tagged your books.

David Dalglish


----------



## Ricky Sides

Got you tagged, Vicki.

Congratulations on the great sales. 

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## VickiT

Half-Orc said:


> Holy crap, Vicki. 143 in the entire Kindle store? Well done!
> 
> Oh, and as if you needed the help, I tagged your books.
> 
> David Dalglish


Holy crap, David, you're right!  The last time I looked it was #622.

When I uploaded it three weeks ago, it was twenty-thousand-and-something. I'm not complaining, though. 

Your books tagged with thanks.


----------



## VickiT

Ricky Sides said:


> Got you tagged, Vicki.
> 
> Congratulations on the great sales.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Ricky


Thanks, Ricky!

The favour/favor returned.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thanks, Vicki,

I appreciate your help.  

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

J.M. Pierce said:


> Okay. I just figured out what tags are and what they do for you after reading a couple of pages of this thread. I am going to go on a two hour free ride of tagging everyones books that are on the discussion! Can you all help me out and do the same for me? Thanks in advance and take care!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Failing-Test-ebook/dp/B003LSSRDA/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


You're all tagged.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

VickiT said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a bit late to the party, but would anyone care to trade tags?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Vicki


Never too late. I tagged you.


----------



## VickiT

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Never too late. I tagged you.


Thanks, Margaret. Tags returned on your two books.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Okay.  Gonna take a little more time than I thought!  I started on this page and began going backwards so everyone active in this thread has been tagged!  Thank you to all who tagged me as well!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just a reminder to the new authors on this thread.  Sometimes people tag your book and the new totals won't show up for a few days; sometimes a week.  That's an Amazon glitch. It's happened to me several times and all of a sudden, a bunch of new appear.

Thanks for all the reciprocal tags.


----------



## Guest

JM, Vicki - Tagged you both.


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
All caught up again 

Thanks for everyone's tags by the way

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Victorine

Got Vicki T and J.M. Pierce.

Thanks to everyone who has tagged me!

Vicki


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up and tagged everybody here again... thanks to everyone who has tagged me.

Willie


----------



## DonnaFaz

Vicki, you were at #133 when I tagged you. Almost in the top 100! Woo-hoo! Congrats!

~Donna~


----------



## horse_girl

DonnaFaz said:


> Vicki, you were at #133 when I tagged you. Almost in the top 100! Woo-hoo! Congrats!


I saw that too when i went in to tag it. congrats!

All caught up, and thanks for all the new tags


----------



## Debra L Martin

FP said:


> Yeah, the military sci-fi tag was up there, the general science fiction wasn't. But the subset (military) is part of the larger set, so I added that larger tag.


Thanks FP, I really appreciate that. Ricky, glad you like the cover of CF.

JM, you're tagged.


----------



## maryannaevans

Wow, I only just discovered this thread last night. It's going to take me days to work through it, but I'll tag you guys if you tag me.  My Kindle novel and mini-anthology are in my sig line. For those of you who feel incredibly generous, my entire literary life is on my author page: http://www.amazon.com/Mary-Anna-Evans/e/B001JP9ZY2/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0 What a nice community project!

I also signed up for Tag You're It last night. Did I read about it in this thread? I'm going into information overload. Anyway, we'll see if it's helpful.

A question. I've never even looked at the tags for my print books. They looked like what I expected, except for one that says 9 99 boycott. I presume that's to penalize publishers who price their books over $9.99? That's all well and good, but it's surely inappropriate on a $24.99 hardcover or a $14.95 trade paperback. Is this hurting my sales? And will Amazon take it down if I ask?http://www.amazon.com/Mary-Anna-Evans/e/B001JP9ZY2/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0

Forgive me if this has already been addressed, but this is a loooooonnnnnngggg thread.


----------



## MinaVE

And on this trip, I tagged: Vicki Tyley, JM, Melanie, Karl, Nick, Jana, Frank, and Mary Anna! 

Gertie - Thanks for that tip. I never really know when my tag count goes up, though, and am just surprised. The efforts of the people on this thread are very much appreciated.


----------



## Guest

Melanie, Mary Anna - Tagged all your books.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Whew,

I got your books, Mary Ann. Regarding the malicious tag, that's not the only one you have. I just voted down several that are peppered throughout several of your books. I think that brought them all to zero. If you vote them down too, that will put them in the negative. I had one of my books come under attack by malicious tags, and no, apparently Amazon won't remove them. It's a shame. But we have to resign ourselves to the fact that some people are just plain mean and spiteful.

On the product page where the attack tags are located on your book, just add more tags and you should be able to bump the malicious tag off the opening product page. It will still be there if people click to see all tags, but few customers do that.

By the way, I think I saw one of your books with no tags at all. 

You've got quite a stable of books. Congratulations on the achievement.  

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## keithdbz

I tagged your books Ricky.

Cheers!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you, Keith. That took a lot of work. I appreciate the effort.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## keithdbz

Work? You pullin' my leg


----------



## VickiT

JM, James, Trace, Vicki L, Willie, Mary Anna, and Mina – tagged with thanks.

Many thanks for the congrats Donna and horse_girl. To say I’m ecstatic would be an understatement.   Your books tagged.

Also thank you to the two people who tagged Thin Blood with "kindle authors" and "kindleboards authors." Much appreciated.

Have I missed anyone who’s tagged me thus far? I’m going to work my way through the thread, but it’s a long thread and it might take me a while.


----------



## keithdbz

Tag Vicki, you're it!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

maryannaevans said:


> Wow, I only just discovered this thread last night. It's going to take me days to work through it, but I'll tag you guys if you tag me.  My Kindle novel and mini-anthology are in my sig line. For those of you who feel incredibly generous, my entire literary life is on my author page: http://www.amazon.com/Mary-Anna-Evans/e/B001JP9ZY2/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0 What a nice community project!
> 
> I also signed up for Tag You're It last night. Did I read about it in this thread? I'm going into information overload. Anyway, we'll see if it's helpful.
> 
> A question. I've never even looked at the tags for my print books. They looked like what I expected, except for one that says 9 99 boycott. I presume that's to penalize publishers who price their books over $9.99? That's all well and good, but it's surely inappropriate on a $24.99 hardcover or a $14.95 trade paperback. Is this hurting my sales? And will Amazon take it down if I ask?http://www.amazon.com/Mary-Anna-Evans/e/B001JP9ZY2/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0
> 
> Forgive me if this has already been addressed, but this is a loooooonnnnnngggg thread.


Mary Anna, I tagged them all except for Mouse House and A Very Unsuitable Word. You hadn't set any tags for those two.


----------



## Victorine

I tagged Mary Anna.

I added a few tags to Mouse House and A Very Unsuitable Word... but only ones I could tell you would want from your descriptions.  Let me know if you add more and I'll go click on them.  

Vicki


----------



## DonnaFaz

Mary Anna, I tagged all your books and short stories...checked all the nice boxes...none of the bad ones.

~Donna~


----------



## Debra L Martin

In this round I tagged VickiT, Donna, Maryanna and Mina.

Not sure if you got all mine - titles in signature plus this one:

http://www.amazon.com/Right-Path-Novella-Future-ebook/dp/B003FGWUWC

Thanks.


----------



## VickiT

Thanks, Keith. Right back at you.   (BTW great title.)

Debra, all four books tagged. Thanks.


----------



## dpare71

I think I am all caught up now. Whew!!


----------



## Sharlow

OK I'm all caught up again, got you vicki, OMG Mary...Where did you find the time to write so many. But I tagged them to...lol.


----------



## Jeff

I'm caught up to here.


----------



## J.M Pierce

All caught up!


----------



## bluefrog

I started tagging people in this thread. I am about a third of the way through, and have acquired a new mountain of samples....


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you. Do you have any books you need tagged?

Ricky


----------



## daveconifer

Done...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

bluefrog said:


> I started tagging people in this thread. I am about a third of the way through, and have acquired a new mountain of samples....


Thanks, Bluefrog. If you are an author, please let us know so we can return the favor. If you are a reader, double thanks for helping us out.


----------



## maryannaevans

Okay, I just tagged Donna, Sierra, Jess, Ricky, David, Eric, Kristie, LD, David D, and Jeff.  I'm completely bleary-eyed, so will have to pick this up tomorrow.

Thanks for all the information on tags and how they're used.  I've been ignoring them on my Amazon listings for...oh...seven years now.  Oops.  Guess it's time to gain some control over my destiny by beefing up my attention to such things.

And Sharlow--it's really a question of how I found time to write all my books.  The motivating power of a looming deadline keeps me focused on the work-in-progresss.


----------



## traceya

Hi all,

All caught up again... I'm not sure if Bluefrog is an author... I couldn't find any links? 

Anyway, thanks again for all the tags for my books... I noticed today that 'A Very Hairy Adventure' is actually #35 for I'm really, really grateful [think Ricky's great review helped heaps ]

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## VickiT

Darren, Martin, Jeff and Dave tagged with thanks.

If I’ve missed anyone in the last couple of pages, please let me know. Or indeed anyone who doesn’t want to wait until I wade my way through 34 pages…

Cheers,
Vicki


----------



## Sharlow

VickiT said:


> Darren, Martin, Jeff and Dave tagged with thanks.
> 
> If I've missed anyone in the last couple of pages, please let me know. Or indeed anyone who doesn't want to wait until I wade my way through 34 pages&#8230;
> 
> Cheers,
> Vicki


Did you get me? Or am I the Martin you listed.


----------



## VickiT

Sharlow said:


> Did you get me? Or am I the Martin you listed.


That's the one. 

Sorry, I listed the names on the books when I probably should've used the Kindle Boards name.


----------



## Guest

Just tagged Darren, so I'm caught up as well.


----------



## Deb Baker

Wow! Went away for the weekend and came back to pages of activity. All caught up. Tagged Mina, Keith, Jason, Lynda, L.R., Vicki, Mary Anna, J.M.

Please tag me back!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

maryannaevans said:


> Okay, I just tagged Donna, Sierra, Jess, Ricky, David, Eric, Kristie, LD, David D, and Jeff. I'm completely bleary-eyed, so will have to pick this up tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for all the information on tags and how they're used. I've been ignoring them on my Amazon listings for...oh...seven years now. Oops. Guess it's time to gain some control over my destiny by beefing up my attention to such things.
> 
> And Sharlow--it's really a question of how I found time to write all my books. The motivating power of a looming deadline keeps me focused on the work-in-progresss.


Went back and checked the tags Victorine added for you.


----------



## 13500

Good Monday morning, tagging people. 

I think I am caught up on everyone from this point and up.

Thanks to all who are tagging my novel.


----------



## keithdbz

I tagged you back, Deb, thank you.


----------



## VickiT

Deb and Karen, tagged with thanks.  

One of the great things about this thread/forum is that I'm getting an introduction to authors and titles I might not have otherwise. Excellent.


----------



## jesscscott

I will tag whoever I missed (can't remember when the last time was when I checked in on this thread ^^).

Excuse the temporary messiness of the "product description" on my pages -- currently updating.

_* I've tagged all on Pg-36 of this thread -- will work my way back!_


----------



## 13500

Gottcha, Jess.


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up again... got Jess' 4lay as I missed it 1st time around.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

I am very curious. Is anyone that has had a tag increase from this forum actually seen an increase in sales?


----------



## Ricky Sides

I have seen an increase. Is it due to the tags? I don't know the answer. But they can't hurt.   

Got you tagged, Joey.

Ricky


----------



## Guest

Jess - Tagged your books (and the paperbacks as well).


----------



## Gertie Kindle

joeychips said:


> I am very curious. Is anyone that has had a tag increase from this forum actually seen an increase in sales?


Tagged you, Joey.

Since I got on the first page of historical romance, my sales have been steady. I don't know if it's because of the tags, but I have to give them some credit. It's another tool to get you noticed.


----------



## William Meikle

joeychips said:


> I am very curious. Is anyone that has had a tag increase from this forum actually seen an increase in sales?


Not sure yet on my side... but I tagged yours anyway


----------



## Jeff

joeychips said:


> I am very curious. Is anyone that has had a tag increase from this forum actually seen an increase in sales?


Yes.

I tagged your book.


----------



## Victorine

Went to tag Joey and I had already done it.  

Yes, I have noticed increased sales.  Don't know if it's because of the tags, but I figure it couldn't hurt.

Vicki


----------



## DonnaFaz

joeychips said:


> I am very curious. Is anyone that has had a tag increase from this forum actually seen an increase in sales?


Yes, I have...but I can't chalk it up to tags 100%. I tagged your book.

Gertie, I am currently on page 2 of the Romance page...I need over 60 tags to get onto page 1. Seems daunting. :::sigh::: Keep tagging, people. LOL

~Donna~


----------



## OliverCrommer

Alright, I tagged Margaret Lake, JM Pierce, Ricky Sides, Keith, Vicki, Donna, Gertie, dpare71, Jeff, Dave, Mary, Tracey, Darren Pare, Sharlow, Deb Baker, Jess, Karen, James, Williem

Please tag mine too.  It's in my sig.


----------



## DonnaFaz

JasonWChan said:


> Alright, I tagged Margaret Lake, JM Pierce, Ricky Sides, Keith, Vicki, Donna, Gertie, dpare71, Jeff, Dave, Mary, Tracey, Darren Pare, Sharlow, Deb Baker, Jess, Karen, James, Williem
> 
> Please tag mine too.  It's in my sig.


Tagged you, Jason. Now I'm going to go take a look at your blog. (Thanks for the tags!)

~Donna~


----------



## Jeff

JasonWChan said:


> Please tag mine too.


Done. Thanks.


----------



## OliverCrommer

Thank you both.


----------



## Sharlow

JasonWChan said:


> Thank you both.


I was sure I got you, but I decided to double check and yes I had, But you have added some more new tags, that I hadn't got, so I did them as well.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Got your new tags, Jason. I'd already tagged the others.


----------



## maryannaevans

Slowly working my way through--

Tonight, I got Linda, Claire, Helen, Jess, Dave, Maria, and Lisa.  More to come...

Thanks for tagging mine, guys!


----------



## OliverCrommer

Thank you Ricky and Sharlow. I just tagged yours, Mary.


----------



## daveconifer

Weird.  I can see Jason's tags but there aren't any boxes next to them for checking.  I'll try again later...


----------



## Jeff

daveconifer said:


> Weird. I can see Jason's tags but there aren't any boxes next to them for checking.


Are you logged in to your Amazon account?


----------



## daveconifer

Jeff said:


> Are you logged in to your Amazon account?


I'm so dumb.

I forgot that I just cleared out all my cookies. Jason, I'm goin' in!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JasonWChan said:


> Alright, I tagged Margaret Lake, JM Pierce, Ricky Sides, Keith, Vicki, Donna, Gertie, dpare71, Jeff, Dave, Mary, Tracey, Darren Pare, Sharlow, Deb Baker, Jess, Karen, James, Williem
> 
> Please tag mine too.  It's in my sig.


I had already tagged you, Jason, but you had a couple of new ones, so I checked off those too.

Thanks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DonnaFaz said:


> Yes, I have...but I can't chalk it up to tags 100%. I tagged your book.
> 
> Gertie, I am currently on page 2 of the Romance page...I need over 60 tags to get onto page 1. Seems daunting. :::sigh::: Keep tagging, people. LOL
> 
> ~Donna~


Don't feel bad. I need about 700 to get on the first page of historical fiction.


----------



## OliverCrommer

Thanks Dave and Gertie.


----------



## traceya

Hi all,

Caught up again on tags - BTW Jason your book sounds very intriguing, I'm off to get a sample.

Oh and wondered would anyone mind adding Dungeons & Dragons tag for my books [if they haven't already done so that is] as they're pretty closely related.

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## OliverCrommer

Thank you, Tracey.

I just tagged D&D for your books.


----------



## Jeff

traceya said:


> Oh and wondered would anyone mind adding Dungeons & Dragons tag for my books [if they haven't already done so that is] as they're pretty closely related.


Oops. I added "Dungeons & Dragons" but there was a hidden tag for "Dungeons and Dragons".


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tracey,

Thanks for the review on book 1 of my series. You said some really nice things, and I appreciate that.

I tagged your books as you requested. I also added a D&D tag. The & disappears, but if you click the tag, it takes you to a page with a discussion section beneath the products.

http://www.amazon.com/tag/d%20d/ref=tag_dpp_yt_itdp

There are some discussion threads you may want to use to promote your books. If my Brimstone series was live, I'd be in a couple of those threads. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## VickiT

Jess C Scott, Joeychips and JasonWChan tagged.


----------



## OliverCrommer

VickiT said:


> Jess C Scott, Joeychips and JasonWChan tagged.


thank you!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

traceya said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Caught up again on tags - BTW Jason your book sounds very intriguing, I'm off to get a sample.
> 
> Oh and wondered would anyone mind adding Dungeons & Dragons tag for my books [if they haven't already done so that is] as they're pretty closely related.
> 
> Cheers,
> Trace


Added those tags for you. You might want to go into your siggy and put a couple of spaces between your book links. They'll look better that way.


----------



## VickiT

traceya said:


> Oh and wondered would anyone mind adding Dungeons & Dragons tag for my books [if they haven't already done so that is] as they're pretty closely related.
> 
> Cheers,
> Trace


News tags tagged.


----------



## traceya

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Added those tags for you. You might want to go into your siggy and put a couple of spaces between your book links. They'll look better that way.


Thanks for the tip [I'll get onto that asap] and the tags 

_Thanks for the review on book 1 of my series. You said some really nice things, and I appreciate that.
Have a great day,
Ricky_

Hi Ricky,
I'm lousy at writing reviews but I truly think your Peacekeeper series is fantastic & believable - after all look what happened in the wake of Hurricane Katrina 

Anyway, thanks all 
Cheers,
Trace


----------



## J.M Pierce

I'm all caught back up!  Thanks to those that have tagged me! Take care!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

I see the light! I am going through here and going on a tagging spree. Thanks to everyone who tagged me. I will be tagging you--already started, actually.


----------



## daveconifer

joeychips said:


> I see the light! I am going through here and going on a tagging spree. Thanks to everyone who tagged me. I will be tagging you--already started, actually.


I got you, Joey. I haven't seen an increase in sales as the others have said, can't hurt. Who knows -- without the extra tags I might have seen a decrease...


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Thanks Dave, I am catching up on this page and just tagged you too. Nice cover on the book, by the way.


----------



## 13500

Okay. All caught up again.

All this tagging can't hurt, that's for sure.


----------



## Guest

Jason, I already had you.  Thanks for the tag back.  Joe, got yours and the paperback edition.


----------



## OliverCrommer

Thanks, James!


----------



## DonnaFaz

Trace, I went back and tagged the D&D, dungeons and dragons tags on your books.



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Don't feel bad. I need about 700 to get on the first page of historical fiction.


Hey, if we got you on the first page of historical romance, we can get you on the first page of historical fiction. Which means we'll get ME on the first page of romance. We'll get us there. Heck, we'll get everyone on their preferred first page. 

~Donna~ <- eternal optimist


----------



## Deb Baker

Tagged you, Joey! 
May we all hit the first page of our dreams!


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
I'm not hanging out for the first page for mine - fantasy is HUGE but A Very Hairy Adventure does come in at #33 which I think is pretty fabulous so thanks again everyone  

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## keithdbz

I got the newbies.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Thanks Keith, Got you too! Love your choice of title.


----------



## Debra L Martin

Got Joe, all caught up again.

Deb


----------



## keithdbz

Thank you Joey. Animal Behavior is the catchiest title in the collection, though The Beast Of Garden Row and Mind, Body, and Soul are my two favorites. They bookend the collection.


----------



## William Meikle

sibelhodge said:


> Wow, 38 pages to look through and tag! I will have to do this bit by bit to tag the books on here.
> 
> I would also really appreciate some tags for my Kindle and Paperbacks:
> 
> Many thanks
> Sibel


I got them all Sibel


----------



## Victorine

Tagged them Sibel.    

38 pages is a lot, but a lot of it is multiple postings by us regulars... so it goes faster after a while.

Vicki


----------



## Jeff

Gotcha, Sibel,


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tagged, Sibel.  

Donna, I think we should call ourselves the First Page Club.  I'm on the first page in a couple of categories.

I was in the amazon forums yesterday and found the perfect opportunity to post a crash course in finding books in the genre they like by clicking on "products" at the top of the page.  They can also refine that search so that under historical romance, they can click on medieval, 19th century, or whatever.  So all tags are important.


----------



## Guest

Tagged 'em all, Sibel.


----------



## farrellclaire

Off topic but I really like the new cover Sharlow.

Anybody else have less than nice tags they want voted down?


----------



## Jeff

farrellclaire said:


> Anybody else have less than nice tags they want voted down?


It would be great to see "navel" on _Gone For a Soldier_ gone from its tags.


----------



## Deb Baker

Tagged yours, Sibel.
I'm sort of new here too. I recommend starting with the newest and working back.

Here are mine. BTW, would the rest of you consider tagging this first one. It just went up as a print thru Createspace and needs tags. Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/Murder-Grins-Bears-Backwoods-Adventure/dp/1452872414/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1274802027&sr=8-4

http://www.amazon.com/Murder-Grins-Bears-ebook/dp/B003K16W3A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1274802027&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Murder-Passes-Buck-Backwoods-Adventures/dp/1448635403/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1274801929&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Murder-Passes-Buck-Backwoods-ebook/dp/B002KHMJ6Y/ref=dp_kinw_strp_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1274801929&sr=1-1


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> It would be great to see "navel" on _Gone For a Soldier_ gone from its tags.


We'll work on it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I voted against "navel" and then went into the category to click on undo as well.  Interesting company you're in with the other navels.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

All caught up again.


----------



## Guest

Tagged your new one, Deb.  Already got the other ones.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Got you Sibel and farrellclair and Deb!


----------



## William Meikle

Jeff said:


> It would be great to see "navel" on _Gone For a Soldier_ gone from its tags.


Gave it a vote down Jeff, and tagged the other tags while I was there.

Caught up with everybody else again.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Just got you Sibel. "Screwball comedy" is a tag I like.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up again. *s*

amy


----------



## Victorine

I'm going to add "navel" to mine...  ha ha, J/K.

I voted down the "navel" on Jeff's, and clicked on the paperback for Deb.  Pretty sure I'm caught up again!

Vicki


----------



## 13500

Tagged, Sibel.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Got you Karen. I must have missed your tags the first time around.


----------



## 13500

Thank you very much, sir.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I voted down navel and tagged all of Sibel's. All caught up again.  


Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## VickiT

Donna, Sibel, Claire, and Amy tagged. (Hope I haven't missed any in the last couple of pages.)

Claire, did you know there's a post at Mobileread recommending your book _The Little Girl In My Room & Other Stories_?

Jeff, "navel" on _Gone For a Soldier _ voted down.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Sharlow

farrellclaire said:


> Off topic but I really like the new cover Sharlow.
> 
> Anybody else have less than nice tags they want voted down?


Thanks I appreciate it. I'll relay that to my daughter.

All right. I'm completely caught up again. Skip a day and it sure builds up fast.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Downvoted navel. Slowly making progress on it.

David Dalglish


----------



## Jeff

My navel tag thanks you all.


----------



## maryannaevans

Still working through the list...

Today, I got KarenWB, Joeychips, amyshojai, williemeikle, jmpierce, James Earle McCracken, gertie/margaret, deb baker, keithdbz, sibelhodge, and dlmartin6.

Tomorrow, the world...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

maryannaevans said:


> Still working through the list...
> 
> Today, I got KarenWB, Joeychips, amyshojai, williemeikle, jmpierce, James Earle McCracken, gertie/margaret, deb baker, keithdbz, sibelhodge, and dlmartin6.
> 
> Tomorrow, the world...


Thanks, Mary Anna.


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks a bunch!

amy


----------



## Guest

Thanks, Mary Anna.  There were a couple of your books that I had missed the first time, so I went and tagged 'em.


----------



## horse_girl

Caught up again...Wow! Lots of people coming to this thread. Best to you all with sales!

Thanks, also for the tags.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Mary Anna, when I tagged yours, I  noticed how compelling your book description was!


----------



## OliverCrommer

Just tagged Amy and Horse Girl.


----------



## OliverCrommer

sibelhodge said:


> A massive thanks to everyone who's tagged my Kindle and Paperbacks. I'm slowly working my way through the pages to tag the others on here!
> 
> Sibel xx


Just tagged you , Sibel.


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
Got you Siebel 

I'm going to sound incredibly stupid but how do we downvote a tag 

Thanks again to everyone for their tags.

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## VickiT

traceya said:


> Hi all,
> Got you Siebel
> 
> I'm going to sound incredibly stupid but how do we downvote a tag
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for their tags.
> 
> Cheers,
> Trace


Hi Trace

Next to each tag there should be a number and arrow in brackets. Click on the arrow to access the voting actions. I hope this helps.

Cheers,
Vicki


----------



## Ricky Sides

traceya said:


> ...but how do we downvote a tag
> 
> Cheers,
> Trace


On the product page, in the tags section, there is a link that says _agree with these tags._ Clicking that link will make the voting access boxes appear beside the tags on the right. Hover your mouse over the boxes and the actual voting box appears.

If the negative tag isn't on the main product page, you'll have to click the _see all tags_ link first.

Ricky


----------



## Debra L Martin

Thanks for the tag Maryanna.

Today I got Sibel, Deb, and Amy.  All caught up again.

Deb


----------



## DonnaFaz

Jeff, I voted down navel...I unchecked the box and also 'disagreed' with the tag and the tag number went from 6 to 4. So I guess both actions counted. I hope so, anyway.

Maryanna, when I double checked your books, I saw that a few new tags had been added so I ticked them off.

I'm caught up to here (a note to me <g>).

~Donna~


----------



## Jeff

DonnaFaz said:


> Jeff, I voted down navel...I unchecked the box and also 'disagreed' with the tag and the tag number went from 6 to 4. So I guess both actions counted. I hope so, anyway.


Thanks, Donna, and everyone else. It no longer shows on the first page.

I'm 90% sure that I've tagged every book on this thread but I'll start backwards again to make 100% sure.


----------



## traceya

Ricky Sides said:


> On the product page, in the tags section, there is a link that says _agree with these tags._ Clicking that link will make the voting access boxes appear beside the tags on the right. Hover your mouse over the boxes and the actual voting box appears.
> 
> If the negative tag isn't on the main product page, you'll have to click the _see all tags_ link first.
> 
> Ricky


Hi Trace

Next to each tag there should be a number and arrow in brackets. Click on the arrow to access the voting actions. I hope this helps.

Cheers,
Vicki

Thanks Vicki and Ricky, I downvoted navel - easy with a little help 

Oh and Sibel I'm sorry I spelled your name wrong in the earlier post, must be getting tired 

Cheers all,
Trace


----------



## Guest

Jeff - I apologize.  I somehow skipped over your books when tagging.  I just went back and got all six - kindle and paperback editions.


----------



## maryannaevans

joeychips said:


> Mary Anna, when I tagged yours, I noticed how compelling your book description was!


Thanks, Joey. Those things are hard to write!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Hey everyone, I just added two more Kindle books to my signature. Can you also tag those when you get a chance? Thanks.


----------



## William Meikle

joeychips said:


> Hey everyone, I just added two more Kindle books to my signature. Can you also tag those when you get a chance? Thanks.


Done the 1st and added 3 tags for the second Joey


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

Added tags to Joey's new books. That has me all caught up, unless some of you have added new tags.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Guest

Tagged your new ones, Joey.  They look great


----------



## Jeff

joeychips said:


> Can you also tag those when you get a chance?


Done.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Thanks so much. I got your books too, Willie, James, Jeff, Ricky, and so on...


----------



## Victorine

I tagged your new books Joey!  

Vicki


----------



## Deb Baker

Tagged 2 more, Joey.


----------



## 13500

Tagged your second and third, Joey.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Got ya Joey.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

joeychips said:


> Hey everyone, I just added two more Kindle books to my signature. Can you also tag those when you get a chance? Thanks.


Gotcha, Joey.


----------



## Sharlow

Looks like I'm all caught up again.


----------



## daveconifer

I just popped in to catch up.  The only new ones I noticed were two other Joe Chiapetta books, which I tagged.

I also got Sibel Hodge -- somehow I missed those before...


----------



## traceya

Hi Joey,
Got your new books tagged

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Somebody go find all the new authors and invite them in.


----------



## Debra L Martin

Joey, got your 2 new ones.  I'm all caught up too.

Deb


----------



## farrellclaire

VickiT said:


> Donna, Sibel, Claire, and Amy tagged. (Hope I haven't missed any in the last couple of pages.)
> 
> Claire, did you know there's a post at Mobileread recommending your book _The Little Girl In My Room & Other Stories_?
> 
> Jeff, "navel" on _Gone For a Soldier _ voted down.
> 
> Cheers
> Vicki


Yes, that was Donna - she's sold more of my books than I have! 

Before I forget, thanks to everyone who has tagged my stuff. The numbers are growing slowly but steadily.

ETA: "navel" seems to be getting buried.


----------



## MinaVE

On this trip I tagged Joey, Sibel, Jason W. Chan, Keith, and Jess C. Scott.

Thank you for the tags too.


----------



## traceya

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Somebody go find all the new authors and invite them in.


Absolutely - we need fresh blood in this thread 
Oh no, I'm starting to sound like the vampire from my current WIP 
Perhaps I should go have a coffee and a little sit down 
Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Thanks so much, everyone. This is the best forum ever! I hope this is on topic; I also received an "I hate you" review from someone named Philip Tomlinson who is really attacking me for my blog, and not the book in question (Silly Daddy 2004). If any of you have time, would you also vote down that review as "not helpful"?

The book is *not *listed in my signature. It's out of print and not yet on Kindle, but the review may still have a negative impact on my work. Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/Silly-Daddy-Joe-Chiappetta/dp/1594290199

To give you an idea how mean-spirited and not-relevant to the book this review is, the reviewer actually starts talking about my back side!

Thanks.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi Joe,

I voted down the attack add. I always vote down reviews when the reviewer resorts to personal attacks on the author, rather than sticking to the content of the book. The reviewer in your case obviously had an agenda.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## VickiT

Ricky Sides said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> I voted down the attack add. I always vote down reviews when the reviewer resorts to personal attacks on the author, rather than sticking to the content of the book. The reviewer in your case obviously had an agenda.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Ricky


Ditto!


----------



## Guest

Voted it down as well, Joe.


----------



## Author Eyes

I'm a little late coming to this thread, but I wanted to thank those of you who previously added tags to my novel. If anyone else would like to add one, I would greatly appreciate it!!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

_Man!_ My computer just malfunctioned. I saw on my screen what appeared to be a link buried and overwritten in your signature, Author Eyes. I assumed it was a link to your book and clicked it. But the screen that popped up was a report to moderator screen. I immediately closed the screen, but it probably generated a report anyway. I feel terrible about this.

Moderators, that was an accident. I've never seen this sort of malfunction before, but I learned a lesson. Never again will I click on an overwritten link. Of course, there was nothing wrong with Author Eyes' post. I apologize for the inconvienience I caused you.

Again, I'm sorry, Author Eyes.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Author Eyes

Ricky, thanks for letting me know. If the board police come to arrest me, I'll have my alibi ready!


----------



## Guest

Shelley, I tagged both editions.  You might want to put a link in your signature.


----------



## Ricky Sides

LOL, they are more likely to bust me for filing a false report!

But seriously, that was odd. The report link was buried under your signature. I've never seen that sort of thing before. It may be IE 8 that I recently had to download and install because the DTP platform warned that soon it would no longer support IE 6. But now I'm getting off topic.

Again, I'm sorry for the foul up.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## J.M Pierce

Hey Joey!  I voted that review down for you my friend.

J.M.


----------



## Author Eyes

James Earle McCracken said:


> Shelley, I tagged both editions. You might want to put a link in your signature.


Oh my. I thought I used to have one there. I'll take care of that tonight. Thanks!!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Thanks so much everyone for the help. Shelly, I tagged you. Found the link through your profile.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Got your book tagged Shelly. Both versions.


----------



## Deb Baker

My internet went down after a storm on Wednesday and I went into serious withdrawal! Back now. And catching up on tagging. Joey, that's a rotten spirited review and we ALL should find it "NOT HELPFUL". Maybe it will go away.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Joe, I voted down the bad review.

Shelley, I tagged both editions of your book. Plz reciprocate! It might look like a daunting task...tagging all these books, but it's really not that difficult or as time consuming as it seems, once you get started. And you'll get to a point where you simply check in on the thread every couple of days to catch any newbies.

Off to do some inviting. 

~Donna~


----------



## keithdbz

If I could impose on you guys. I just added my fantasy novella to the Kindle store (Amazon hasn't even put the description up as of yet) and was hoping you guys could increase the tags. Of course, I will do the same for all new-comers.

Midwest Book Review had this to say about _A Storm To Remember_:

"Gouveia has taken the negative of a massive hurricane and turned it into a positive, charming fantasy tale that is a quick read for any age."


----------



## Deb Baker

gotcha, Keith.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your new book Keith.


----------



## keithdbz

Thanks guys.


----------



## Guest

Got it, Keith.


----------



## Jeff

Voted down the troll and tagged Keith.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Keith, I just tagged your new book--nice cover, by the way. Thanks again to all who are helping me too.


----------



## keithdbz

Thank you, a friend of mine, Brian Yount, created it for me. He owns and operates Doorways Magazine.


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up again...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got both versions of Radium Halos and Keith's new one.

Now to beat up Joey's troll.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Got your new tags, Willie, and voted down the negative tag.

Ricky


----------



## OliverCrommer

All caught up.


----------



## 13500

I'm all caught up, too. Have a good weekend, everyone.


----------



## maryannaevans

Just got Shelley, Joe, and Jason.  Now I'm going back to some older posts and work my way forward.


----------



## maryannaevans

Just got TL Haddix and SpearsII.  Tried to tag some I already tagged, but don't remember posting, so if I didn't mention Maria and KristieLeigh, I got you, too.

Thanks to everybody who's been tagging mine.


----------



## Sharlow

Joe Chiappetta said:


> Thanks so much, everyone. This is the best forum ever! I hope this is on topic; I also received an "I hate you" review from someone named Philip Tomlinson who is really attacking me for my blog, and not the book in question (Silly Daddy 2004). If any of you have time, would you also vote down that review as "not helpful"?
> 
> The book is *not *listed in my signature. It's out of print and not yet on Kindle, but the review may still have a negative impact on my work. Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/Silly-Daddy-Joe-Chiappetta/dp/1594290199
> 
> To give you an idea how mean-spirited and not-relevant to the book this review is, the reviewer actually starts talking about my back side!
> 
> Thanks.


I voted it down and reported it as well. Seems more like a hat crime review. I have no idea why he has to bring up religion in his attack.


----------



## Victorine

Got it Keith, and voted down Joey's review.  (Who on earth does stuff like that just because they don't like what you say in your blog?  Um, if you don't like it, go read a different blog.)  I've heard that Amazon is really good about taking out reviews that are obviously not about the book.  Hopefully they'll take that one off.

Vicki


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
Voted down the review for Joey - I think it totally sucks when people make a negative attack like that 

Also got Shelley's book tagged and the new one for Keith [BTW congratulations on the new book Keith]

All caught up again 

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## VickiT

Author Eyes said:


> I'm a little late coming to this thread, but I wanted to thank those of you who previously added tags to my novel. If anyone else would like to add one, I would greatly appreciate it!!


Oops... almost missed you.  Both editions tagged.

Anyone else I've missed in the last few pages?


----------



## DonnaFaz

Tagged you book, Keith!

~Donna~


----------



## Amyshojai

Got "Thin Blood" tagged...looks interesting! Caught up again. *s*

Everyone have a great holiday weekend!

amy


----------



## VickiT

Amyshojai said:


> Got "Thin Blood" tagged...looks interesting! Caught up again. *s*
> 
> Everyone have a great holiday weekend!
> 
> amy


Thanks, Amy. I tagged yours a few pages back. 

What holiday weekend? Not fair. Sunday morning Down Under...


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks Vicki...here in the states, it's Memorial Day weekend, so folks have Monday off. I'll be singing "America The Beautiful" at a veteran's ceremony that day.

Meanwhile, this weekend lots of sales, and husband's laptop when belly up, so got a new one...and I got a new desktop! Working from my laptop until I get the new one set up.

best,
amy


----------



## MinaVE

Tagged Keith's new book, Kristen Painter, Darren L. Pare, Cliff Ball, and Simon Wood.

Hope you're all enjoying the weekend.


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
The new short story has just been released.











Would love some tags for this one too please  - the usual fantasy, action/adventure, dungeons and dragons [I've got a bunch there to start off]

Thanks everyone,
Trace


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Just tagged the new one, Tracey.


----------



## traceya

Thanks Joey,
How's progress going on downvoting that review?

Trace


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged your new release, Trace. I also couldn't resist 1 clicking it.  

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## J.M Pierce

Got the new one Tracey. Take care.


----------



## kayakruthie

It's been a while since I visited this thread. Boy, do I have a lot of tagging to catch up with. Thanks to all taggers. It really does help enormously. I'm going to spend a half hour tagging right now.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0034KYZWW/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=12FEGCT8949MEQCRRKNN&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

As for progress on the downvoting, a BIG thanks to all that have helped. So far, Amazon still has not removed the disingenuous review http://www.amazon.com/Silly-Daddy-Joe-Chiappetta/dp/1594290199 yet, but I am hopeful!


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up


----------



## Jeff

Gotcha, Trace.


----------



## Amyshojai

Gotcha Trace and Kaya.

amy


----------



## DonnaFaz

Tagged you, Trace and Kaya.

~Donna~


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Ruth, I have tagged you, but perhaps you should put your book link in your signature


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Congrats on the new one, Tracy.  Tagged.

Gotcha, Ruthie.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Got Ruth tagged. Somehow I missed her in the past.

Ricky


----------



## keithdbz

All caught up.


----------



## daveconifer

Me too.  Are some of you all slipping new books in on us?  I tagged a TraceyA book I'd misssed before.  Same for Keith.  A


Also tagged Ruthie's Amsterdam book...


----------



## Ali Cooper

if anyone would like to tag my book that would be great.

The Girl on the Swing


----------



## William Meikle

Got you Ali


----------



## Ricky Sides

Got you covered Ali.

Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Okay, Ali. You're all done.


----------



## Jeff

Gotten everyone through Ali.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Welcome Ali.  You've been tagged.


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up through Ali.

amy


----------



## Debra L Martin

Got Trace, Kaya and Ali.

Would love a tag as well. 3 in signature plus this one: http://www.amazon.com/Path-Novella-Dark-Future-ebook/dp/B003FGWUG8

Thanks, Deb


----------



## Victorine

Hi Ali, welcome!  I tagged your book.  Good luck with it!

Vicki


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Got Ali and Deb. I love this forum.

You know what is ironic? I posted the same request to downvote the mean Amazon review of my book http://www.amazon.com/Silly-Daddy-Joe-Chiappetta/dp/1594290199 in a different forum--a forum wherein I was active for many years and thought the people were online friends. However, a number of the regulars there said that what I was doing was "unethical!"

So I am grateful that you here at Kindleboards get it.


----------



## Jeff

dlmartin6 said:


> Got Trace, Kaya and Ali.
> 
> Would love a tag as well. 3 in signature plus this one: http://www.amazon.com/Path-Novella-Dark-Future-ebook/dp/B003FGWUG8
> 
> Thanks, Deb


You must have posted before because I'd already tagged all four.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Joe,

Some reviewers just don't know the difference between a negative review and a mean spirited personal attack. When that happens, it usually annoys kindleboard members.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Mark Cotton

Before I dive into this thread, I've got a question:  When I visit a book's page and I see the tags that are there already, and I click the "Agree With These Tags" button it makes little checked checkboxes appear to the right of each tag.  Once this is done, can I close the window or do I still need to check each empty checkbox to the LEFT of each tag or do anything else to officially record my tags?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Mark Cotton said:


> Before I dive into this thread, I've got a question: When I visit a book's page and I see the tags that are there already, and I click the "Agree With These Tags" button it makes little checked checkboxes appear to the right of each tag. Once this is done, can I close the window or do I still need to check each empty checkbox to the LEFT of each tag or do anything else to officially record my tags?


Just tried it with yours. It takes a red check to record the tag.


----------



## Jeff

What Gertie said. ^^

I'm caught up.


----------



## Sharlow

Looks like I'm all caught up again. welcome to the tags thread Ruth.


----------



## shadow2683

Hi all i thought I would start a tagging thread to my surprise you fine folks made one.  Ive started tagging many of your books on here its fun.


----------



## William Meikle

shadow2683 said:


> Hi all i thought I would start a tagging thread to my surprise you fine folks made one. Ive started tagging many of your books on here its fun.


Got yours Peter


----------



## Ricky Sides

Got you tagged, Peter.

Ricky


----------



## traceya

Hi all,

Got Kaya, Ali, Deb's new one, Mark & Peter this go round - welcome to the newbies 

Thanks all for the tags & thanks too to Ricky, hope you enjoy the new story  

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Jeff

shadow2683 said:


> Hi all i thought I would start a tagging thread to my surprise you fine folks made one.


Gotcha.


----------



## Guest

Tracey, Ruth, Ali, Mark, Peter - all tagged.


----------



## Ricky Sides

traceya said:


> Thanks all for the tags & thanks too to Ricky, hope you enjoy the new story
> 
> Cheers,
> Trace


You're welcome, and I did. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Victorine

I went to tag Peter and I already have!    So I'm caught up and I didn't even know it.


----------



## Sharlow

Caught up again.


----------



## shadow2683

Thanks all I'm making my way through the list Ill be caught up soon with everyone.


----------



## Brian Drake

Hi, everyone. My e-book, Reaper's Dozen, just went live on the Kindle Store. I'd appreciate a tag! Thanks, everybody!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003OIBH8O


----------



## VickiT

Brian Drake said:


> Hi, everyone. My e-book, Reaper's Dozen, just went live on the Kindle Store. I'd appreciate a tag! Thanks, everybody!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003OIBH8O


What tags would you like applied to your book? If you tag your own book, then others can "agree" with them.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## VickiT

shadow2683 said:


> Thanks all I'm making my way through the list Ill be caught up soon with everyone.


Done.


----------



## VickiT

Mark Cotton said:


> Before I dive into this thread, I've got a question: When I visit a book's page and I see the tags that are there already, and I click the "Agree With These Tags" button it makes little checked checkboxes appear to the right of each tag. Once this is done, can I close the window or do I still need to check each empty checkbox to the LEFT of each tag or do anything else to officially record my tags?


Mark's book tagged.

Please let me know if I've missed anyone.


----------



## HelenSmith

Ali, if you ask for tags, you're supposed to reciprocate.  You've tagged six books - two of them are yours.  Come on now! 

I'm up to date with everyone else who has asked for tags (I had already tagged yours, Ali, when I came across it on the Kindle forum). 

Thanks to everyone who has tagged my books.


----------



## Debra L Martin

Brian Drake said:


> Hi, everyone. My e-book, Reaper's Dozen, just went live on the Kindle Store. I'd appreciate a tag! Thanks, everybody!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003OIBH8O


Brian, I added "Kindle" and Kindleboard authors" to your tag list.

Deb


----------



## Mark Cotton

Thank you for the tags folks!  I'm working my way through this thread.  Hey, anything to avoid working on that next book, right?


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged you, Brian.

Ricky


----------



## J.M Pierce

Got you Mark and Helen.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tagged, Brian.

If I missed anyone, please let me know.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

To all of you who have not reciprocated, it's easy enough to find out who you are and remove the tags we've given you. 

To those of you who have reciprocated, thank you so much. It really helps us all to do this.


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up again


----------



## DonnaFaz

Victorine said:


> I went to tag Peter and I already have!  So I'm caught up and I didn't even know it.


Isn't that a great feeling? 

Ali and Deb, I had already tagged your books.

Mark, Peter, and Brian, I tagged you!

~Donna~


----------



## Guest

Brian - gotcha.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Sorry Brian!  I missed you somehow.  Got you now though!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Also got you tagged, Brian.


----------



## traceya

Got Brian this go round - don't think I've missed anyone 

Cheers all and thanks for the tags
Trace


----------



## Mark Cotton

Whew!  I think I'm finally caught up.  I hope I haven't missed anybody's books, but holler if I have.    Now, if I can only get the description to show up on my Amazon listing!  I know, be patient.


----------



## daveconifer

FP said:


> ...That's exactly why I haven't been back here to participate. I removed some tags because the people didn't tag me back at all (people don't have to click every single tag [and book], but they can at least click a few on a book, like the ones with the highest number), and after I helped them specifically. I got annoyed that this kept happening. I always check my tag pages for any new ones so I can reciprocate.


Ha, I was ahead of the pack when I posted bitterly a few weeks ago!

Gertie convinced me to keep up with unreciprocated tagging out the goodness of my heart.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

daveconifer said:


> Ha, I was ahead of the pack when I posted bitterly a few weeks ago!
> 
> Gertie convinced me to keep up with unreciprocated tagging out the goodness of my heart.


Yes, I did, didn't I. Maybe if we remove a few tags, we can guilt them into doing their duty. 

I'll start by looking up those who haven't posted.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

I actually don't go and see who is tagging me. I just figure that a good number of members here will do the right thing. By the way, F.P., I did tag your stuff.


----------



## Ricky Sides

LOL, I didn't even know you could check to see who tagged you. All I can see is the tag count.

Ricky


----------



## J.M Pierce

You've been tagged FP!

J.M.


----------



## Brian Drake

Thanks for the tags, everybody. I'll start returning the favor this instant.....


----------



## Sharlow

FP said:


> Okay--I just did yours Joe, thanks for doing mine! I usually check my tags by the 99 cent ereads and 99 cent novels ones, because I started those and no one has used them for any other books; I can clearly see who tagged me there. But not everyone clicks those tags; when they've only clicked the more popular ones, they're lost in those "Customers who used the tag..." gigantic lists and I can't find who did mine.
> 
> I'm seeing who else I can find in my tags and will tag back....
> 
> Dave, I've always noticed (and complained about) that in general; it's a problem with too many writers, that it's all about _them_. They don't reciprocate. At times, I've stopped all contact with other writers partly because of that. I don't want to go back to that state again. So I'll stay away from some places for a while till I feel less annoyed.


some how I missed your second book, so I just did that one. I don't know, this sounds a bit vindictive to me, and coming from me, thats saying alot.  

I just tag everyone and don't worry about it, what comes around go's around. I'm not sure the tagging really helps, but I figure it doesn't hurt either. I'm just not sure why people try to scam people over nothing, or why people seem to think there entitled to something just because they were nice to somebody. I just give freely and don't worry about it.


----------



## VickiT

FP said:


> ...it's a problem with too many writers, that it's all about _them_. They don't reciprocate. At times, I've stopped all contact with other writers partly because of that. I don't want to go back to that state again. So I'll stay away from some places for a while till I feel less annoyed.


Really? 

I don't know about other people's experiences, but I've found writers are an amazingly supportive group, not to mention interesting company. I've connected with some awesome writers and readers online. Yeah, sure you get the odd troll, but that happens in every group.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## DonnaFaz

FP said:


> --Back at you!


FP, I had tagged one of your books, but not the other. I'm sincerely sorry, and usually very diligent. Both books are tagged now.

Would someone please tell me how to 'check' if someone is tagging or not? I've never checked...it sounds like too much work to me. 

~Donna~


----------



## Victorine

I, too, have "met" some great writers on the internet.  Especially here.  They are more than willing to help others, and do so with a smile.  (At least I like to imagine them smiling.  Heehee.)

I tag everyone that happens upon this list... and even some that don't when I think about it.  It's just a small thing, but I feel like it's something nice I can do for someone else.  I really don't care if they don't tag me back.  (It is nice if they do... but I never check.)

I'm pretty sure I've gotten everyone on here.  

Vicki


----------



## William Meikle

I think I've tagged everyone on this topic... and I've never bothered to check if anyone has tagged me back. It genuinely never occurred to me, and now that it has been pointed out, I still won't be doing it. Life's too short.


----------



## DonnaFaz

williemeikle said:


> I think I've tagged everyone on this topic... and I've never bothered to check if anyone has tagged me back. It genuinely never occurred to me, and now that it has been pointed out, I still won't be doing it. Life's too short.


LOL A man after my own heart!

~Donna~


----------



## RonnellDPorter

I'd love to tag some of the stories I've already read or am in the process of reading!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Ronnell, I tagged the first book in your sig, but the second one doesn't have any tags yet on Amazon. Once you add some, let us know.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Joe Chiappetta said:


> Ronnell, I tagged the first book in your sig, but the second one doesn't have any tags yet on Amazon. Once you add some, let us know.


Ditto.

LOL I'm lazy, what can I say.


----------



## Jeff

FP said:


> Who tagged mine since yesterday?


I didn't tag you today but I tagged you sometime in the past. How are you determining who has tagged you?


----------



## OliverCrommer

I should be caught up again now.


----------



## matte633

Hey, I'll gladly tag yours   Please tag mine, too


----------



## Jeff

matte633 said:


> Please tag mine, too.


Okay, you're tagged.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Tagged you Matthew.


----------



## Guest

Ronnell, Matthew - tagged.


----------



## Ricky Sides

I went to tag your book, Matthew, but I had already done so in the past.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

FP, I have both your books tagged.


----------



## OliverCrommer

FP said:


> And now my books have gotten a few more tags, and the method I'm using to find the taggers--I can't find you. You must be buried in the long-list-of-profiles tags. I know one person today, I've searched his profile and name, but he doesn't have any books for sale. Who else has just tagged my books? Please let me know here if you're in this thread and I'll reciprocate.
> 
> Amazon could make this easier by showing who tagged your specific books when you click into the tags! But maybe some customers would rather keep this not-so-obvious, and Amazon's just interested in aggregating tags overall-number-wise.


It was me.


----------



## Victorine

FP said:


> --Jeff, I explained how I do sometimes in a previous post. Look where I said, "I usually check my tags by the 99 cent ereads and 99 cent novels ones, because I started those and no one has used them for any other books; I can clearly see who tagged me there. But not everyone clicks those tags; when they've only clicked the more popular ones, they're lost in those "Customers who used the tag..." gigantic lists and I can't find who did mine."
> 
> Jeff, do you have any tags that have only been used for your books? Always check those, click on the tag's page, where it says the tag's Contributors, click there and look at the "Customers who used the tag...." See who they are; they've tagged your book. Then see if you can get to their books in their profiles.
> 
> If you don't have any only-Jeff's-books tags, then scroll through the ones you do have, on that same "Customers who used the tag..." page, people will be listed. If there are lots, finding who tagged your book will be hard, sometimes impossible. But you can try clicking on profiles, get to know who's been in that section before and who hasn't, so you notice any new profiles next time you click in. This is what I do so I can reciprocate. ...And I'm kinda annoyed now that my behavior's being questioned when I've spent a lot of time figuring this out and have actively been trying to reciprocate. I check everyday multiple times per day, so I don't miss anyone, and my tagging behavior's accused of being vindictive. Yeah, okay.


I don't think you're vindictive. You're fine. I was just saying I tag and don't care about tag backs. We're just different. Nothing wrong with that. 

Vicki


----------



## Christopher Mitchell

Huh, I never knew about tagging. Go figure?

Am I doing it correctly if I go to your pages and simply click on the tags you already have? I'll be glad to tag your books, and if some people would do the same for mine I'd be thankful. Let me know.


----------



## Guest

Christopher: Yes, just check the box next to the tags already on the page.  I tagged your book, but it would make it easier for all if you put a link to it in your signature.


----------



## Sharlow

FP I tagged your 2nd book today, and your first one in the past.


----------



## amanda_hocking

Whew. So I just went through the whole list. I've started at various times but got intimidated by the length and stopped. But today, I finally did it. I'm fairly certain I've tagged every one, but if I haven't, let me know, and I'll try and hit ya back.


----------



## VickiT

Oh, hell, I think a lot more people have tagged me, than I've tagged. It's looks like I've received 30-odd tags, but I'm sure I haven't done that many. I certainly haven't thanked 30 people.

Who have I missed?  

I need a plan. I think the easiest way is I'll start from this page and work my way back.


----------



## VickiT

I wish there were a cross-eyed emoticon, because that's how I feel after going through every book featured from page 34 to here and checking and double-checking I've tagged everyone.

At least, I now feel quite satisfied that I haven't missed anyone.


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
I double-checked F.P & I've got you tagged, both books. This go round I tagged Ronnell [1st book, I couldn't see any tags for the second], Matthew, Christopher and Amanda - I must have missed you earlier 

All caught up now. 

And I'm another one who's not checking to see who tagged me, I'm just grateful to those who have 

Cheers all,
Trace


----------



## farrellclaire

HelenSmith said:


> Ali, if you ask for tags, you're supposed to reciprocate. You've tagged six books - two of them are yours. Come on now!


Is there a way I can see how many books I've tagged??


----------



## HelenSmith

Hi Claire

On your profile page (not your author page, your Amazon customer profile) in the panel to the left there's 'frequently used tags'.  Beneath that is 'see all tags'.  Click on that and it will take you to a page listing all the products you have tagged.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I got Amanda tagged. Christopher, need a link to your book please. Out of time. Late for work. 

Ricky


----------



## DonnaFaz

RonnellDPorter said:


> I'd love to tag some of the stories I've already read or am in the process of reading!


Ronnell, are you willing to exchange tags with the rest of us? I have to ask because I'm trying not to read anything into what you've said. (In other words...you don't have to LOVE tagging our books, but it would be nice if you reciprocated the deed. LOL)

Matt, I tagged your book. Christopher, I hunted down your books <g>...a link for others would be great, I think. The short story had not tags so I used 'drama,' 'kindle author,' and 'kindleboards authors'. Amanda, I tagged you (had already tagged one).

I'm caught up to here.

~Donna~


----------



## Guest

Amanda - tagged your three books.


----------



## farrellclaire

HelenSmith said:


> Hi Claire
> 
> On your profile page (not your author page, your Amazon customer profile) in the panel to the left there's 'frequently used tags'. Beneath that is 'see all tags'. Click on that and it will take you to a page listing all the products you have tagged.


Ah, thanks! That's kind of cool to see. I like stats of any kind.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Claire, I tagged both your books.


----------



## Debra L Martin

HelenSmith said:


> Hi Claire
> 
> On your profile page (not your author page, your Amazon customer profile) in the panel to the left there's 'frequently used tags'. Beneath that is 'see all tags'. Click on that and it will take you to a page listing all the products you have tagged.


Hi Helen,

Thanks for that info. I was wondering how to see how many books I've tagged - 98 so far. Is there a way to see who has tagged mine? My tag count is somewhere in the 20s on all my books.

Deb


----------



## Debra L Martin

Matt, FP [second book] and Amanda [third book] all tagged. Caught up again.


----------



## farrellclaire

Joe Chiappetta said:


> Claire, I tagged both your books.


Thanks Joe, already got you.



dlmartin6 said:


> Hi Helen,
> 
> Thanks for that info. I was wondering how to see how many books I've tagged - 98 so far. Is there a way to see who has tagged mine? My tag count is somewhere in the 20s on all my books.
> 
> Deb


If you're wondering about the difference in numbers, don't forget that a lot of people have more than one book but they would only be returning one tag at a time iykwim.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Ronnell, Matthew, Christopher and Amanda. 

Amanda, I thought I had tagged you before, but apparently not. I apologize for missing you.


----------



## Mark Cotton

Got yours tagged, Amanda.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Ok I found Christopher's book and taged the Kindle and the paperback versions.

Ricky


----------



## horse_girl

Okay, all caught up again. With all the extraneous comments, I've been giving it a few days at a time to go in and catch up.

I appreciate the tags on my books and am coming back to tag new books. I'll have four more by the end of the year and hope people come back to this thread to continue the reciprocation. (All my current books are in my sig.)


----------



## William Meikle

Got all of Melanie's... all caught up again (and just signed a contract to bring 7 of my dead tree books to Kindle, so lots more coming from me


----------



## Guest

Melanie - I  missed your paperbacks last time, but just tagged them.  Got your kindle editions earlier.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Got all your books tagged, Melanie


----------



## Jeff

Got Melanie's latest.


----------



## Paul Clayton

Donna, I have tagged your latest, Romantic Relationships.  I would appreciate a tag for my latest, White Seed, of Frontier Fiction, or Historical Thriller, something like that.  Also, is Clayton your maiden name?  And, are you from UK?  If so, I think maybe I met you on Authonomy.
Best, cousin Paul Clayton


----------



## Victorine

I think I got everyone tagged. I got Amanda, Christopher and Paul... and maybe someone else I forgot to mention.

Here's a link to Paul's book, if anyone needs it:

http://www.amazon.com/White-Seed-Untold-Roanoke-ebook/dp/B002SN9GF2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1275427707&sr=1-1

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle

williemeikle said:


> Got all of Melanie's... all caught up again (and just signed a contract to bring 7 of my dead tree books to Kindle, so lots more coming from me


Fantastic.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you, Paul.


----------



## Christopher Mitchell

Thanks for the info everyone. I went and tagged everyone below my post from yesterday. I'll go back and get others from earlier later on. Thanks so much.


----------



## Ricky Sides

You're welcome. Welcome to the thread.

Ricky


----------



## William Meikle

Christopher Mitchell said:


> Thanks for the info everyone. I went and tagged everyone below my post from yesterday. I'll go back and get others from earlier later on. Thanks so much.


Got you Christopher... I'm caught up again


----------



## J.M Pierce

Got you Christopher.  I think I'm caught up.  Please let me know if I've missed you!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

J.M. Pierce said:


> Got you Christopher. I think I'm caught up. Please let me know if I've missed you!


Yeah, I think you missed me. Please check to be sure you tagged both my books. Thanks.


----------



## dpare71

I think I am caught up as well.


----------



## daveconifer

Victorine said:


> I think I got everyone tagged. I got Amanda, Christopher and Paul... and maybe someone else I forgot to mention.
> 
> Here's a link to Paul's book, if anyone needs it:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/White-Seed-Untold-Roanoke-ebook/dp/B002SN9GF2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1275427707&sr=1-1
> 
> Vicki


I got Chris and Paul (thanks for that link, Victorine)

I've got to read that book of yours, Paul. I love, history, I'm interested in what happened to those folks and I've been down in that area quite a few times. It's a win win win for me...


----------



## traceya

Hi,
Got Paul and Melanie's latest.  Should be all caught up  

To our new arrivals, Welcome  

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## J.M Pierce

I double checked and I've already tagged both your books Gertie! Thanks for double checking me though!


----------



## J.M Pierce

Oops! I did miss Paul but he's now been tagged! I'm 99.9% sure I'm caught up now.

J.M.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

J.M. Pierce said:


> Oops! I did miss Paul but he's now been tagged! I'm 99.9% sure I'm caught up now.
> 
> J.M.


It's easy to miss someone. I double-check myself all the time.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

My third book is now live and with a working link on the bottom. Would appreciate it if you guys can toss a few tags its way.

David Dalglish


----------



## Jeff

Tagged your new book, David. Congratulations.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Jeff said:


> Tagged your new book, David. Congratulations.


Thanks


----------



## J.M Pierce

Tagged the new one David.  Many congrats!


----------



## OliverCrommer

Thanks for the tags, everyone. I should be caught up too. ^_^


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Got Christopher and David's new one.


----------



## amanda_hocking

Thanks, guys


----------



## traceya

Got the new book David.
Congratulations    I can't wait to read it  

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged David's new book, and the paperback I somehow missed.

Ricky


----------



## Guest

Also got your new one, David.  Congrats!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

I love this place.


----------



## DonnaFaz

callingcrow said:


> Donna, I have tagged your latest, Romantic Relationships. I would appreciate a tag for my latest, White Seed, of Frontier Fiction, or Historical Thriller, something like that. Also, is Clayton your maiden name? And, are you from UK? If so, I think maybe I met you on Authonomy.
> Best, cousin Paul Clayton


Paul, I checked the first 13 tags listed for White Seed, and I added 'kindle authors' and 'kindleboards authors'. Amazon allows 15 per person...so I try to tag as many as possible for each book.

Thanks for tagging by book!

Clayton is the pen name I used when I wrote 'sweet' romance novels for Harlequin. Clayton was my grandfather's first name. I'm from the good ol' US of A, so I don't believe I'm the Donna Clayton you're thinking of.

Edited: David, I tagged your newest book!

~Donna~


----------



## J.M Pierce

I hit your new tags Donna. I think I'm caught up with everything.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Thank you, JM, and everyone!

I'm caught up.

~Donna~


----------



## Sharlow

Looks like I'm all caught up. Got you David and Amanda.


----------



## VickiT

Victorine said:


> I think I got everyone tagged. I got Amanda, Christopher and Paul... and maybe someone else I forgot to mention.
> 
> Here's a link to Paul's book, if anyone needs it:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/White-Seed-Untold-Roanoke-ebook/dp/B002SN9GF2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1275427707&sr=1-1
> 
> Vicki


Thanks, Vicki 1. Saves me doing a search. 

Done!

Vicki 2


----------



## VickiT

dpare71 said:


> I think I am caught up as well.


Tagged!


----------



## VickiT

Half-Orc said:


> My third book is now live and with a working link on the bottom. Would appreciate it if you guys can toss a few tags its way.
> 
> David Dalglish


Already done. I think I must've tagged it on my last pass. 

CONGRATS on the new book!


----------



## traceya

I went to tag Paul's book and I'd already done so   - maybe it's time to double check and make sure I've got everyone I think

Trace


----------



## MinaVE

I passed by and thought I was all caught up, and then I thought "That's impossible!"  Discovered some untagged ones: Christopher, Amanda and David's third book.

Congrats, all.


----------



## Victorine

I caught David's new book, and I think I'm all caught up now.  Congrats David!  How many books are planned in your series?

Vicki


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Victorine said:


> I caught David's new book, and I think I'm all caught up now. Congrats David! How many books are planned in your series?
> 
> Vicki


In the Half-Orc Series, the story should be wrapped up nice and happy at the end of book five. I've finished #4, but it needs a nice chunk added to it (about 20k words) to accommodate some stuff I've already written in book #5, plus a stupid amount of edits as well as getting the new cover. I've got some standalones planned that involve some of the characters and the world, but don't directly involve the Harruq/Qurrah story arc. A Dance of Cloaks is one, and I've got 45k done on it. Another will be Fall of the Citadel, focusing on the paladins that got prominence in book #3. I technically wrote that one in high school. No digital file left, just a shoebox in my closet.

Oh, and thanks for the tags!

David Dalglish


----------



## OliverCrommer

I'm caught up again. 

Should we request that this thread be pinned, please?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JasonWChan said:


> I'm caught up again.
> 
> Should we request that this thread be pinned, please?


We can request it, but I doubt if they'll do it. All we can do is depend on each other to invite the new authors over here when we see them post.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Considering there's 48 pages on this thread, the odds of it dying are rather low. There's too many of us telling everyone else we're caught up, or releasing a new book, or pulling new people in here. If this thread dies, then the Kindleboards as a whole might not be doing so hot either...

David Dalglish


----------



## R. M. Reed

I haven't looked at this thread before because I had never heard of tags. Now that I have heard of them, someone tell me HOW to tag books please. I don't think I can get to all 48 pages of previous tag requests, so if you can give me an idea of where to start I would appreciate it.


----------



## terryr

So... let me get this straight.  We go through the thread, and add all NEW tags, or click on the checkboxes already there if we agree with them?  I'm thinking it's check on the boxes and add extra if you think of one... is that right? I'll get at it right away if it is.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Yeah, just check the ones already there. It's significantly easier that way. For your own books, add your own tags that you want to have, and then we'll all jump on 'em and get them tagged.

David Dalglish


----------



## terryr

Gracias, off to play tag then,  before this thread gets any longer. LOL.
And nice one with the "super fantastic writer guy" tag, LOL. (I checked it.)


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Hahaha, that is me. I have no clue who the heck added that; it just appeared one day. You're the first one I know of to actually add to it  

Oh, and I tagged your books.

David Dalglish


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you T.M.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

R. Reed said:


> I haven't looked at this thread before because I had never heard of tags. Now that I have heard of them, someone tell me HOW to tag books please. I don't think I can get to all 48 pages of previous tag requests, so if you can give me an idea of where to start I would appreciate it.


Go to the book links in our sigs. About 3/4 of the way down the product page, you'll see the list of tags. Just click the box beside each one. A red check will appear.

If you want us to tag your books, put a link in your sig.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

R. Reed said:


> I haven't looked at this thread before because I had never heard of tags. Now that I have heard of them, someone tell me HOW to tag books please. I don't think I can get to all 48 pages of previous tag requests, so if you can give me an idea of where to start I would appreciate it.


It can be daunting, and no one honestly expects you to try and sort through 48 threads worth of tags in one day, heck, one week. Just go a couple pages back, tag who you can, and then just watch this thread. Keep tagging people as you see them, and you'll slowly grab the majority. You can easily do the same when you're reading other threads, too.

David Dalglish


----------



## Jeff

Tagged your books, T.M.


----------



## terryr

J.M. Pierce said:


> Got you Christopher. I think I'm caught up. Please let me know if I've missed you!


Hey there, your link isn't working. I looked it up there, but just letting you know I tried a couple posts by you now with a dead link to ... Amazon, I presume?  Cheers!


----------



## sbaum4853

Hi All,

Discovered this thread earlier today and have been frantically tagging starting at page 1.  I'm in!  There are 15 nice tags on my novel I'd love y'all to hit too.


----------



## Sharlow

Half-Orc said:


> Hahaha, that is me. I have no clue who the heck added that; it just appeared one day. You're the first one I know of to actually add to it
> 
> Oh, and I tagged your books.
> 
> David Dalglish


Nope, I had tagged it too.

OK Caught up.


----------



## terryr

whew... five pages and I have to pack it in. I started from the last one and started going backwards. I even gave some my own tags.
Gertie
Christopher Mitchell
Ricky Sides
FP
Willie Meikl
J.M. Pierce
dpare71
Vicki (White Seed)
Dave Conifer
Traceya
Half-orc
Jeffry S Hepple
Jason Chan
Joe Chiappetta
Amanda H
Sibel Hodge
James Earle McCracker
Donna Faz
Sharlow
VickiT (Thin Blood)
Mina VE
Victorine
Robin Reed (added some)
Spencer Baum
Matte633
Ronnel Porter  (Little Peach King didn't have any, I hope you don't mind the ones I gave it.)

That's all for tonight... I'll try to get another big chunk done tomorrow. Whew!

Thanks to those who already tagged me.   Appreciate it.


----------



## AGreenleaf

I've been working my way down thread, tagging visible books/links. Haven't got everybody yet, but I'm getting there!

Thank you in advance for any and all tags!

Tags: ghosts, Ireland, ghost story, ghost hunter, fairy, mermaid, TV psychic, kindle, family, tween

Link: http://www.amazon.com/Earthbound-ebook/dp/B003MAK5ZA


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there folks,

I see a couple of new people made it to the thread. I've tagged your books, and now I'm caught up again.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Guest

TM, Spencer, Artemis - Tagged all your books.


----------



## William Meikle

I'm all caught up too.... welcome to the new folks


----------



## Mark Cotton

Contrats to the new members of the Tag Team for finding this thread.  I'm all caught up!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Folks. . . .we're not going to sticky this thread. . . .too many sticky threads make it hard for folks who have small monitors to see the moving threads. . . .

However, if you notice, we do have the "Book Bazaar Threadipedia" at the top of the page with quick link to threads of general interest. I've added _this_ thread to that list.

You're welcome. 

Ann
Book Bazaar Moderator


----------



## HelenSmith

Thanks, Ann


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Spencer, TM, and Artemis, I tagged you.


----------



## HelenSmith

I tagged yours ages ago, David Half-Orc, but had to go and get the super-fantastic writer guy tag.  Very funny - very sweet whoever added it first.  If you click on the tag you can probably work it out.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Caught up on the new guys. And now I have 5 tags on the "phenomenal amazing super writer guy." That means there are now 5 of you out there with messed up senses of humor  

David Dalglish


----------



## Jeff

J.M. Pierce said:


> I hit your new tags Donna. I think I'm caught up with everything.


Here's a book link for J.M. Pierce:


----------



## Jeff

sbaum4853 said:


> There are 15 nice tags on my novel I'd love y'all to hit too.


Tagged.


AGreenleaf said:


> Tags: ghosts, Ireland, ghost story, ghost hunter, fairy, mermaid, TV psychic, kindle, family, tween


Tagged.

If I were to start a new topic and keep the first post updated with all the participants (including book links and preferred tags) would everyone agree to move to that thread?


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Jeff said:


> Tagged.Tagged.
> 
> If I were to start a new topic and keep the first post updated with all the participants (including book links and preferred tags) would everyone agree to move to that thread?


I'm not sure that's a good idea. Since there's no master list, people have to keep an eye on here, posting occasionally so that newer people tag their stuff. I'd worry that if there's a master list at the beginning, people will drop by one time, get added, and then never tag anything. This current thread's less efficient, but healthier, in my opinion.

David Dalglish


----------



## William Meikle

Half-Orc said:


> I'm not sure that's a good idea. Since there's no master list, people have to keep an eye on here, posting occasionally so that newer people tag their stuff. I'd worry that if there's a master list at the beginning, people will drop by one time, get added, and then never tag anything. This current thread's less efficient, but healthier, in my opinion.
> 
> David Dalglish


I agree with David.

And I got all of Jeff's books now -- I must have missed a couple last time round


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sbaum4853 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Discovered this thread earlier today and have been frantically tagging starting at page 1. I'm in! There are 15 nice tags on my novel I'd love y'all to hit too.


You're tagged, Spencer.


----------



## DonnaFaz

I also agree with David. I received tags when I joined Todd's group...but that stopped as soon as I was moved from the opening (active) tagging page.

We do have to weed through posts here...but there's FRUIT to be harvested this way.  And we can out and/or nag those who don't participate (that's always fun, right?  was going to LOL, but... )

TM, Spencer, Artemis, I've tagged your books.

~Donna~


----------



## Amyshojai

Whew, lots of new activity! TM, Spencer, AGreenleaf, Mark, and Joe (caught two of Joe's I'd missed), and I'm caught up. For the next 30 seconds, LOL! Congrats to the new folks on your latest pubs. Thanks in advance if'n you see fit to tag mine. *s*

best,
amy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you Artemis.

Thanks, TM

Jeff, I thought of that, too, but it would be a daunting task to keep it up.  

Thanks, Ann.  I'll check out the threadipedia.


----------



## farrellclaire

I'm easy going, whatever everyone else thinks is best is fine by me.  

I'm starting to go (slowly) through the regulars again to make sure I have the full 15 tags ticked, when I started tagging I hadn't a clue what I was doing.   

ETA:  I am really sorry Jeff, I completely missed two of yours.  How, I don't know! *bangs head against wall*


----------



## Jeff

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Jeff, I thought of that, too, but it would be a daunting task to keep it up.


It was a bad idea.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Jeff said:


> It was a bad idea.


Bad or not, its still an understandable idea. For people new to the thread, it'd be a godsend to have all of that on one post. I just feel it'd end up getting overrun with inactive people and non-taggers, plus the time required to keep it updated.

David Dalglish


----------



## daveconifer

Just tagged Greenleaf, TMRoy and Sbaum.

All of a sudden my tag counts are actually climbing.  People have elevated their games!

Trivia: what book is tagged "insects" ?


----------



## Jeff

I've received about 20 tags since joining the thread and about 10 new tags in the last month. Thanks, everyone.


----------



## daveconifer

Complete hijack but I have to proclaim that our house has been solar powered for 1 year as of today!!!

(see blog in sig for details)


----------



## Jeff




----------



## DonnaFaz

Jeff said:


> I've received about 20 tags since joining the thread and about 10 new tags in the last month. Thanks, everyone.


People, please go to Jeff's page and tag his books. He's diligent about tagging; he deserves to be tagged back.

Jeff, I just went to make sure I had tagged 15 tags on each of your books.

~Donna~


----------



## daveconifer

Jeff said:


> I've received about 20 tags since joining the thread and about 10 new tags in the last month. Thanks, everyone.


My numbers are about the same but amazingly, the lion's share have come in the last ten days or so. That's what I meant about people suddenly 'elevating their games.'


----------



## Victorine

Yay, it's fun to see new authors join in!  I got everyone new tagged.  And I had to go back to tag 'phenomenal amazing super writer guy', that just cracks me up.  

Vicki


----------



## Jeff

DonnaFaz said:


> People, please go to Jeff's page and tag his books. He's diligent about tagging; he deserves to be tagged back.


Thank you, Donna - but I wasn't complaining - I'm genuinely grateful.


----------



## Debra L Martin

Wow, miss a few days and you get way behind.  Today, I tagged, Christopher, David's 3rd book, TM, Spencer and Artemis.

All caught up again.


----------



## Debra L Martin

Jeff, somehow I missed you before.  All tagged now.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Jeff said:


> Thank you, Donna - but I wasn't complaining - I'm genuinely grateful.


I didn't read it as a complaint. You sounded genuinely grateful...however, it seems to me there are more than 20 people participating here. I haven't counted, but I'm just saying...

~Donna~


----------



## traceya

Hi guys,
Got T.M Roy, Spencer & Artemis - Welcome to the thread  

Double checked you Jeff and I got 'em all - whew  

Love this thread,
Cheers,
Trace


----------



## J.M Pierce

HOLY COW DID IT GET BUSY FAST!!!! I got everyone including all of Jeff's books from his website.  Also a big thank you Jeff for posting a link for me!  I have since figured it out. You have a great looking library my friend.

I think I'm all caught up now. My wife and I are celebrating our tenth wedding anniversary this weekend so I'll be gone for a couple of days. I'm sure I will have an hour of tagging to do by then!  Have a great weekend everyone!

J.M.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi folks,

Thanks Ann.

I'm all caught up on everyone's tags. We need more people. Muhahahaha! 


Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ed_ODell

Wow! This thread is growing rapidly. I'll start at page 38 and work my way forward. Thanks to everyone for tagging me. They've (my tags) have really grown!


----------



## Ed_ODell

All caught up!

Notes:
Vickey Tyley- Congratulations! I'm seeing your book everywhere!
Amanda: Congrats - top 500 on 1 and top 700 on the other 2!
dpare71: I'm suing you for new eyes. Left one burned when I checked "Red Sox." Right one burned with "Yankees."

JM Pierce - your link doesn't take me to your book.


----------



## J.M Pierce

I got you Ed.  I'll check on my link.  Thanks for the heads up!

J.M.

***edit/update***
I think I've got the link fixed now Ed. Let me know if you still have trouble.  Thanks again!


----------



## Ed_ODell

J.M

It works now. Tagged.


----------



## HelenSmith

Happy anniversary to you and your wife, JM


----------



## OliverCrommer

All caught up!


----------



## Deb Baker

Back from vacation and see I have a lot of catching up to do. One week and look at all the action. Going to work now.


----------



## Deb Baker

Tagged
t.m.
artemis
mark
spencer
christopher
david's third
matthew
amanda
brian

Will keep going back later. The worst thing is my foggy aging brain can't remember who I tagged, so I check a lot that I already did.


----------



## Maria Hooley

Wow, did I get behind. I think it was trying to survive the last two weeks of school. Almost caught up. And thanks to everyone who has been tagging Sojourner http://www.amazon.com/Sojourner-Book-1-ebook/dp/B002HOQTW0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1275709408&sr=8-1 and Dreamwalkerhttp://www.amazon.com/Dreamwalker-ebook/dp/B003ES5RRQ/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1275709452&sr=1-11. If you don't mind, could you also tag Covenant http://www.amazon.com/Covenant-sojourner-book-2-ebook/dp/B003JTH98K/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1275709515&sr=1-4. It's lonely and doesn't have any tags yet. Thanks!


----------



## sbaum4853

Thanks everyone!  I'm nearly caught up (what a thread!).  Congratulations Dave on your solar house!


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
Got Covenant for Maria  

Cheers all,
Trace


----------



## Ricky Sides

Got Spencer and Maria's latest book.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## William Meikle

Also got Covenant for Maria... and caught up... again


----------



## VickiT

All caught up between here and my last post.

@Dave -- Congratulations on your solar-powered house. Impressive.  

@Ed -- Thanks.


----------



## Deb Baker

Gotcha, Maria.


----------



## Guest

Got Maria as well.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Maria, I tagged Covenant. 

I'm all caught up. Have a great day, everyone!

Ann, I never did thank you for the link to the thread. Thanks!

~Donna~


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Maria Hooley said:


> Wow, did I get behind. I think it was trying to survive the last two weeks of school. Almost caught up. And thanks to everyone who has been tagging Sojourner http://www.amazon.com/Sojourner-Book-1-ebook/dp/B002HOQTW0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1275709408&sr=8-1 and Dreamwalkerhttp://www.amazon.com/Dreamwalker-ebook/dp/B003ES5RRQ/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1275709452&sr=1-11. If you don't mind, could you also tag Covenant http://www.amazon.com/Covenant-sojourner-book-2-ebook/dp/B003JTH98K/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1275709515&sr=1-4. It's lonely and doesn't have any tags yet. Thanks!


Got your new one, Maria. I would have missed it if everyone hadn't mentioned they'd tagged it.


----------



## Jeff

Tagged Maria's new book yesterday but forgot to post here.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Okay, I thought I'd slip in before my wife and I left for the big town of KC! (didn't want to get too far behind)

I'm all caught up. Maria somehow I'd missed tagging any of your books! I got the three that you put links to and when I get back from my anniversary trip I'll look for and hit the rest of them. Take care!

J.M.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I'm a taggin' fool. I am up to page ten of this thread, and I shall return for more.

Kindle Edition:

http://www.amazon.com/Xanthan-Gumm-ebook/dp/B0010JAR3U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1275748001&sr=1-1

Paperback:

http://www.amazon.com/Xanthan-Gumm-Robin-Reed/dp/159113899X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1275748155&sr=1-1


----------



## Guest

Robin: Your links go only to the cover image rather than the Amazon page.  Nevertheless, I tracked them down and tagged them.


----------



## R. M. Reed

Thanks, I was trying to have the covers show in this thread, but I couldn't figure it out. Now I have plain links that work.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

R. Reed said:


> I'm a taggin' fool. I am up to page ten of this thread, and I shall return for more.
> 
> Kindle Edition:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Xanthan-Gumm-ebook/dp/B0010JAR3U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1275748001&sr=1-1
> 
> Paperback:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Xanthan-Gumm-Robin-Reed/dp/159113899X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1275748155&sr=1-1


Here's a link to your Kindle book, Robin. You can quote this message and copy the link to your siggy.

You're all tagged.


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged both the paperback and the Kindle versions of your book Robin.

Ricky


----------



## R. M. Reed

Thanks, Gertie!


----------



## Jeff

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Here's a link to your Kindle book, Robin.


And if you want to reduce the size in your signature, here's the code:



Code:


[url=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0010JAR3U?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B0010JAR3U][IMG]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51-mrdcnBXL._SL500_AA266_PIkin2,BottomRight,-19,34_AA300_SH20_OU01_.jpg[/IMG][/url]

It looks like this:


----------



## R. M. Reed

Executing smaller sig pic, 4...3...2..1...


----------



## Maria Hooley

Thanks, everyone!  I'm working my way back to getting caught up.  Last night I finished pages 20-30.  Today is 30-40.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

R. Reed said:


> Executing smaller sig pic, 4...3...2..1...


Good job!

Jeff, one of these days you'll have to show me how to reduce the size.



Maria Hooley said:


> Thanks, everyone! I'm working my way back to getting caught up. Last night I finished pages 20-30. Today is 30-40.


Don't you know you never get caught up?  That's the beauty of this thread. Always new people to tag.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Maria Hooley,

I think I now have your face memorized.

LOL, don't worry, I'm not a stalker.  But I kept finding books you'd written. Finally, I got smart and opened your author's page. Ok, Ok, if I'd really been smart I would have gone there first. But that's beside the point. 

I think I finally got all of your books tagged. That is unless you released a couple more while I was tagging.

LOL, hat's off to a truly prolific writer. I'm genuinely impressed by your catalog. 

Here's the link if anyone needs it 

http://www.amazon.com/Maria-Rachel-Hooley/e/B002D68EQQ/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## OliverCrommer

I'm caught up again.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Robin, tagged both versions of your book.

~Donna~


----------



## daveconifer

Ricky Sides said:


> Maria Hooley,
> 
> I think I now have your face memorized.
> 
> LOL, don't worry, I'm not a stalker.  But I kept finding books you'd written. Finally, I got smart and opened your author's page. Ok, Ok, if I'd really been smart I would have gone there first. But that's beside the point.
> 
> I think I finally got all of your books tagged. That is unless you released a couple more while I was tagging.
> 
> LOL, hat's off to a truly prolific writer. I'm genuinely impressed by your catalog.
> 
> Here's the link if anyone needs it
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Maria-Rachel-Hooley/e/B002D68EQQ/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0
> 
> Have a great day,
> Ricky


I went through and tagged Maria's pageful of books. Ricky's right, nice collection.

Does everybody else have their paperbacks ready for taggage in this thread? I wish I'd thought of that.

Good work Taglomytes...


----------



## 13500

Holy crap! I don't check back for a few days and look at all the work I have to catch up. 

I have a favor to ask you kind tagging people. Would you mind checking some specific tags for my book? I'd like to raise the numbers in these categories. That would be fantastic. And I promise to tag everyone from about page 44 and on (I was caught up until about that point before.)

Here are the tags:  contemporary fiction, fiction, womens fiction, kindle, suburbia, and kindleboards authors.

Thanks so much.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Karen,

Got you covered.

Ricky


----------



## Jeff

Tagged contemporary fiction, fiction, womens fiction, kindle, suburbia, and kindleboards authors, Karen.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

KarenW.B. said:


> Holy crap! I don't check back for a few days and look at all the work I have to catch up.
> 
> I have a favor to ask you kind tagging people. Would you mind checking some specific tags for my book? I'd like to raise the numbers in these categories. That would be fantastic. And I promise to tag everyone from about page 44 and on (I was caught up until about that point before.)
> 
> Here are the tags: contemporary fiction, fiction, womens fiction, kindle, suburbia, and kindleboards authors.
> 
> Thanks so much.


Amazon won't let me tag more than 15 categories. If you tell me what you want me to remove, I can get the rest of them.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Jeff said:


> Tagged contemporary fiction, fiction, womens fiction, kindle, suburbia, and kindleboards authors, Karen.


I did the same, Karen.

~Donna~


----------



## Fred Zackel

Okay ......

I just tagged my own books over in Kindle. This means if someone wants to find, oh, a story about robots, my title might just be included on a list of say 100,000 other titles?  Is this correct?

And without being tagged ... nobdoy knows you exist?

And I should now ask anybody who wishes(?) to tag me and I will tag them back?

Is that what I am doing?

Fred Zackel

Unsure of the Concept ....


----------



## daveconifer

Fred Zackel said:


> Okay ......
> 
> I just tagged my own books over in Kindle. This means if someone wants to find, oh, a story about robots, my title might just be included on a list of say 100,000 other titles? Is this correct?
> 
> And without being tagged ... nobdoy knows you exist?
> 
> And I should now ask anybody who wishes(?) to tag me and I will tag them back?
> 
> Is that what I am doing?
> 
> Fred Zackel
> 
> Unsure of the Concept ....


Here's where we can find links to all Fred's books!

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=fred+zackel&x=0&y=0

I'm tagging them, man...

edit: these look like cool stories, I think I'll check them out myself...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Fred Zackel said:


> Okay ......
> 
> I just tagged my own books over in Kindle. This means if someone wants to find, oh, a story about robots, my title might just be included on a list of say 100,000 other titles? Is this correct?
> 
> And without being tagged ... nobdoy knows you exist?
> 
> And I should now ask anybody who wishes(?) to tag me and I will tag them back?
> 
> Is that what I am doing?
> 
> Fred Zackel
> 
> Unsure of the Concept ....


First, welcome to the thread. Second, it helps if you put a link in your siggy or at least your post for now.

Don't worry about how many other people have books about robots or pink and purple widgets. I'm in the historical romance category with nearly 10,000 products. With all the nice people that have tagged me, I'm on the first page. So if someone is looking for historical romance, I'm right there in their face. I'm hoping my second books gets there soon. 

So, jump right in and we'll tag you as soon as you give us a link.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Fred, I tagged your books.

Suggestion for your robot dilemma. I added the tag "book" because looking at that category, there are an awful lot of DVDs. There is no tag for book in the subcategories, so if someone is looking for a book about robots and they click on robots and then book, they are going to find yours.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Got all your books tagged Fred. I copied the Kindle version tags to your paperback versions when I saw they had no tags.

Another prolific member of the thread. WTG sir!

Ricky


----------



## Jeff

Fred has been tagged.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Another prolific member of the thread. WTG sir!
> 
> Ricky


I'm having to work on two books at the same time to keep up with you guys.


----------



## terryr

Okay... next chunk:
Sierra Rose's books
Jess Scott
Eric Christophersen
Kristie Lee McGuire
LDenglish/Linda Welch
David Derrico
Helen Smith
Maria Hooley (half of them, I will get the other half eventually)
Lisa Hinsley
T.L. Haddix
SpearsII
Daniel Arenson
Ruth Francisco

More soon. Trying to meet myself in the middle here.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm having to work on two books at the same time to keep up with you guys.


You can do that? 

Gertie, you're giving me an inferiority complex. It's all I can do to work on one, and then I always get writer's block until I get the first third of the book finished.

Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> You can do that?
> 
> Gertie, you're giving me an inferiority complex. It's all I can do to work on one, and then I always get writer's block until I get the first third of the book finished.
> 
> Ricky


All you guys with these long lists (you, too) of books give me an inferiority complex. 

I got a little tired of living in the 15th century, so after I did 22 pages, I decided to take a break and live in the 20th century for a while. I'm doing a short story anthology. As soon as I finish the first one (hopefully in the next couple of days), I'll go back to the historical until I run out of steam there, and then I'll do another short story. I've got all the titles written down.

Fingers crossed all this time travel will work or I'm going to come down with a very large headache.


----------



## Ricky Sides

You can change genres midstream too? That tears it. Now I need counciling. 

LOL, Gertie, you rock.

Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> You can change genres midstream too? That tears it. Now I need counciling.
> 
> LOL, Gertie, you rock.
> 
> Ricky


Try these. Better than counseling.


----------



## traceya

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> All you guys with these long lists (you, too) of books give me an inferiority complex.
> 
> Fingers crossed all this time travel will work or I'm going to come down with a very large headache.


I'm with Gertie on this one  Finally got all of Fred's [thanks for the link David] all of Maria's [thanks for the link Ricky] and I even found a new one of Ronnell's that I tagged as well.

Surely I'm caught up now    Stop writing books while I'm trying to stay caught up o.k.!

I think I've caught Gertie's headache 

Cheers all - welcome to the thread Fred
Trace


----------



## Ricky Sides

Morning folks,

Thanks for the lollipops Gertie. 

Trace, I like the new cover art, but you may have a problem getting premium catalog approval at Smashwords. Here's something I saw in the site update notes recently:

*May 13, 2010 * - _A couple reminders (sorry if some of this is getting repetitive, but these are the problems we're seeing today as we review books for the Premium Catalog): 1. White makes for a really poor background color your ebook covers. It bleeds into the background and often screams "amateur." _

I'm caught up on tagging at the moment.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## R. M. Reed

Does anyone else sometimes get a message "Failed to Save! Please Retry!"? When that happens, the button next to the tag keeps circling and the tag doesn't register.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Yes. That's a common malfunction. Holding the mouse on the voting box until the checkmark appears eases the matter to some degree. But sometimes the tagging process can be slow. 

The problem comes and goes.


----------



## traceya

Ricky Sides said:


> Morning folks,
> 
> Trace, I like the new cover art, but you may have a problem getting *premium catalog approval at Smashwords*.
> 
> I'm caught up on tagging at the moment.
> 
> Have a great day,
> Ricky


Hi Ricky,
Glad you like the new cover - this is the one I originally wanted to go with and was talked out of but I like the stark simplicity of it, especially for e-readers that only show black/white anyway. I do have a different cover that will go on the print versions and at Smashwords - I'd already come across that update. Total hijack there folks sorry.

Back to the topic at hand... I had forgotten to tag Karen's book with the new tags but I've now done so... Unless Fred or Maria's written a new book lately or Gertie doing two at a time I'm all caught up.

Cheers all,
Trace


----------



## 13500

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Amazon won't let me tag more than 15 categories. If you tell me what you want me to remove, I can get the rest of them.


How about removing the first five, then adding the new ones? That should work. Thanks so much for your time.


----------



## 13500

All caught up. 

Thanks everyone for the tags. You all amaze me, frankly, changing genres, all of these prolific catalogs...I know I am new to this, but, seriously? I guess I'll have to ship the kids out for the summer and get writing! I'd need a Thoreau-esque scenario to accomplish a fraction of what you do.


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up.

I too have a few paperbacks that could do with some tagging if anyone has the inclination.

Probably easiest to find them on my amazon author page here:

http://www.amazon.com/William-Meikle/e/B002BMOP0G


----------



## traceya

Got the paperbacks tagged for you Willie - I have got to get my hands on some of your stuff, my grandfather was born in Scotland so I grew up on all things Scottish but your books sound really amazing.  I just wish my d*@$ wish list and TBR list wasn't so long    my husband flinches every time I pull out my Kindle now  

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Ricky Sides

That helped Willie. I would have sworn I had tagged all your books, but somehow I missed some of the paperbacks. Going through the author page really helps. I even noted you had a second page with another book.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

KarenW.B. said:


> How about removing the first five, then adding the new ones? That should work. Thanks so much for your time.


All done.



KarenW.B. said:


> All caught up.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the tags. You all amaze me, frankly, changing genres, all of these prolific catalogs...I know I am new to this, but, seriously? I guess I'll have to ship the kids out for the summer and get writing! I'd need a Thoreau-esque scenario to accomplish a fraction of what you do.


A year ago, I only had one. Took 11 months to get the new one out. I'm hoping to do better with the two I'm working on.

Let's all have a lollipop.


----------



## Jeff

williemeikle said:


> I too have a few paperbacks that could do with some tagging if anyone has the inclination.


I was inclined to tag your paperbacks and gave in to the inclination. In other words: you're tagged.


----------



## MinaVE

Tagged you, T.M. Roy! Thanks for the tags too.

Maria, got your book - but noticed that it's "not available" in my area. (Asia Pacific) Oh well!

Spencer - Didn't think I'd tag "conspiracy theories" and "teen fantasy together but it just happened.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

This is my first try at this, the link to my book is in my sig. I really appreciete the assistance.

I'll start going to down the list in this thread and getting to work


----------



## Victorine

All caught up again!  

Thanks for joining the fun, Nathan!  Gotcha tagged.

Vicki


----------



## William Meikle

Got you Nathan


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

Thanks guys. I jumped ahead and returned the favor


----------



## R. M. Reed

Mina, I just tagged yours, including "pinoy" and "pinay." What do those mean?


----------



## MinaVE

R. Reed said:


> Mina, I just tagged yours, including "pinoy" and "pinay." What do those mean?


Shorthand (and sometimes a substitute) for "Filipino" and "Filipina."

Thanks, and tagged you too. (There's discussion of tagging going on in another thread but until further notice will proceed as usual.)


----------



## Ricky Sides

Got you tagged Nathan.

Ricky


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

Ricky Sides said:


> Got you tagged Nathan.
> 
> Ricky


Thank you much. Favor returned


----------



## Debra L Martin

Got all of Fred's

And Willie - your paperback.

Caught up again - at least for the minute


----------



## Debra L Martin

Just got Nathan and R Read

Should I ever attempt to say that I'm caught up again??


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You're tagged, Nathan.

Mina, all you're doing is agreeing that I wrote an historical romance. That's in the product description.  I'm not asking anyone to tag me as Diana Gabaldon or Lisa Kleypas or any other big-time historical romance author so that if people search for them they'll find me.  That's just an example of what we are doing here. 

Amazon encourages tagging.  The more sales we have, the more money they make and we've got to keep Amazon in business.  

In the meantime, I'll keep tagging as long as people join us here.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

dlmartin6 said:


> Just got Nathan and R Read
> 
> Should I ever attempt to say that I'm caught up again??


lol! I see what you mean. This is going to take a while.

Anyways, favor returned 

Thanks Margaret, favor returned


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you Nathan, and welcome to the thread.

Ricky


----------



## Mark Cotton

I'm all caught up with the new additions.

And, I'm glad to finally be able to say that Two Bits Four Bits is available in paperback.

I would appreciate any tags you can add to the paperback version. 

Here's a link to the paperback version:

http://www.amazon.com/Two-Bits-Four-Mark-Cotton/dp/1452889538


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Mark Cotton said:


> I'm all caught up with the new additions.
> 
> And, I'm glad to finally be able to say that Two Bits Four Bits is available in paperback.
> 
> I would appreciate any tags you can add to the paperback version.
> 
> Here's a link to the paperback version:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Two-Bits-Four-Mark-Cotton/dp/1452889538


Congratulations on the PB. It's tagged.


----------



## Ricky Sides

got you Mark.

Ricky


----------



## Jeff

I'm withdrawing from participation in this thread. Thanks, everyone who has tagged my books.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

Mark Cotton said:


> I'm all caught up with the new additions.
> 
> And, I'm glad to finally be able to say that Two Bits Four Bits is available in paperback.
> 
> I would appreciate any tags you can add to the paperback version.
> 
> Here's a link to the paperback version:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Two-Bits-Four-Mark-Cotton/dp/1452889538


Got you!


----------



## Ricky Sides

You're welcome Jeff. 

I'll miss seeing you in the thread, but I'll see you elsewhere. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> I'm withdrawing from participation in this thread. Thanks, everyone who has tagged my books.


Sorry to see you leave, Jeff. Thanks for all the tagging you did.


----------



## Guest

Tagged you, Nathan.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

James Earle McCracken said:


> Tagged you, Nathan.


Thank you, kind sir. The favor has been returned


----------



## daveconifer

I'm going to drop out of this as well.  Thanks everybody...


----------



## scottnicholson

It would be interesting to take one book (maybe not even one of a KBer's) and a lot of us tag it in a small time frame, to see if it makes any effect. I have seen books with lots of tags that have a poor slaes rank so the tag in itself doesn't seem to do much--though I suppose it can work in concert with other factors. I do tag books I know about, including KBers, but I am not real organized about it. More like hopping around. Though I do write reviews of everything I read now--since I've realized how important it is.

Scott


----------



## Ricky Sides

Alright Dave. I'll see you in other threads. 


Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bye-bye, Dave.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Scott,
Tagged all your books. LOL you have a lot!  

Ricky


----------



## DonnaFaz

Fred and Nathan, I tagged you.

Mark, I tagged your paperback.

Willie, I tagged all your paperbacks. I had already tagged some of them.

Jeff and Dave, I'm sorry to see you go. I'm going to read through the other thread to find out why...and maybe try to present an argument for you to stay <g>

~Donna~


----------



## daveconifer

Ricky Sides said:


> Alright Dave. I'll see you in other threads.
> 
> Have a great day,
> Ricky


Thanks Ricky (and Gertie and Donna too).


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

Thanks Donna! Tagged you back


----------



## 13500

William, Nathan, Mark--you are tagged.

Jeff and Dave--thanks for the tags. See you around the boards.


----------



## 13500

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> All done.
> 
> A year ago, I only had one. Took 11 months to get the new one out. I'm hoping to do better with the two I'm working on.
> 
> Let's all have a lollipop.


Yay! Candy!


----------



## R. M. Reed

Whew. I'm up to page 40. I need a break.

By the way, I see people here talking about their sales as if they can track them day to day. They only sales report I've ever found on Amazon DTP is a monthly Excel file that you have to download. Where are you seeing quick sales figures?


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

R. Reed said:


> Whew. I'm up to page 40. I need a break.
> 
> By the way, I see people here talking about their sales as if they can track them day to day. They only sales report I've ever found on Amazon DTP is a monthly Excel file that you have to download. Where are you seeing quick sales figures?


Here is the way I do it. It takes about three hours for a sale to show. Novel Rank


----------



## Ricky Sides

R. Reed said:


> By the way, I see people here talking about their sales as if they can track them day to day. They only sales report I've ever found on Amazon DTP is a monthly Excel file that you have to download. Where are you seeing quick sales figures?


On your dtp board, click _My Reports_, then click _View Month to Date Report._

That will open a screen that is close to real time reporting.

Ricky


----------



## R. M. Reed

Well, my last sale was on May 1st, so maybe real time reporting isn't that important for me.


----------



## JumpingShip

DonnaFaz said:


> I've recently discovered how important tagging is in product placement and I am looking for authors who would be willing to tag my book, The Merry-Go-Round. Here's a link --> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002ZNJL78
> 
> I would be happy to reciprocate on both electronic and print books. I've read that the choice of tags is important. Amazon allows each tagger 15 tags per product. I would prefer the use of: romance, chick lit, women's fiction, fiction, contemporary romance...or you could just check the boxes of the tags I already have. Let me know which tags you'd like for me to use when I tag your book!
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> ~Donna~


If you're still offering, I desperately need some tags as my book is brand new. I'll head on over to yours and tag it now. If you see this and want to reciprocate, I'd love some tags in thriller, fiction, suspense, paranormal, contemporary.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MaryMcDonald said:


> If you're still offering, I desperately need some tags as my book is brand new. I'll head on over to yours and tag it now. If you see this and want to reciprocate, I'd love some tags in thriller, fiction, suspense, paranormal, contemporary.


Tagged all of them for you, Mary. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Guest

Tagged you, Mary.


----------



## Gayle Tiller

Hi,

I would like my suspense novel, "24 Hour Lottery Ticket" tagged with at least the following tags: suspense, thriller, kindle book.

http://www.amazon.com/24-Hour-Lottery-Ticket-ebook/dp/B00387FKPC

Thanks everyone in advance.


----------



## OliverCrommer

Tagged everyone so far.


----------



## Guest

I've only just discovered this thread even though it's been around for a while. I'm working through all the books here and tagging away. I hope some of you have the time to tag mine (in the signature). It will be interesting to see if it helps.


----------



## Victorine

Yay, new authors!

I tagged Mary, Gayle, and Derek.  Good luck with your books!

Vicki


----------



## HelenSmith

I haven't tagged you, Gayle, because you have only tagged Jason and Donna's books beside your own.  I have tagged everyone else.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Mary, Gayle, and Derek. Welcome to the thread folks.

Ricky


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
I've tagged Nathan, Mark's paperback [congratulations  ], Mary, Gayle and Derek. Welcome newcomers 

Sad to say goodbye to Jeff & Dave - does anyone know why they're leaving us 

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## William Meikle

MaryMcDonald said:


> If you're still offering, I desperately need some tags as my book is brand new. I'll head on over to yours and tag it now. If you see this and want to reciprocate, I'd love some tags in thriller, fiction, suspense, paranormal, contemporary.


How can a Scotsman refuse a McDonald?  Got you Mary.


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up. Derek's got Guinness!!!!!  Mine's a pint.


----------



## Guest

I've managed to tag some of the last few, and I'll probably be back later to get anyone who comes after me. I'm curious to see how much this really helps. Thanks!


----------



## traceya

Got you tagged Jason - interesting sounding book by the way, I like the reverse superhero thing.  Have to check it out.  

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

traceya and foreverjuly = tagged


----------



## Debra L Martin

Got you tagged Jason!


----------



## William Meikle

foreverjuly said:


> I've managed to tag some of the last few, and I'll probably be back later to get anyone who comes after me. I'm curious to see how much this really helps. Thanks!


Got you Jasonj


----------



## 13500

Gotcha Jason, Mary, Gayle and Derek.


----------



## JumpingShip

Thanks so much Karen! I was just coming here to say thank you to everyone who tagged my book. I just checked and I now have some tags up to nine. How freaking awesome are you guys?   I'm going to head over and repay the favor. I don't know exactly who all tagged me, but if I don't hit ya, I hope whoever I hit instead pays it forward. 

ETA: I tagged at least one book of everyone on this page above this post.


----------



## Victorine

All caught up again.  

Vicki


----------



## WAPatterson

I'd like to request some tags on my won book if anyone is interested.
I'm glad I discovered this thread as I've not had any sales since posting this thing on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003NNUW3Q

I've been tagging all the links from the beginning of this thread. I'm only up to page 7 but hope to get this thread done and caught up in a few days.

Thanks for any help you can give.

W. A.


----------



## William Meikle

WAPatterson said:


> I'd like to request some tags on my won book if anyone is interested.
> I'm glad I discovered this thread as I've not had any sales since posting this thing on Amazon.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003NNUW3Q
> 
> I've been tagging all the links from the beginning of this thread. I'm only up to page 7 but hope to get this thread done and caught up in a few days.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give.
> 
> W. A.


Got you W.A. I added tags for science fiction, future, nanotechnology, cryogenics, kindle author


----------



## WAPatterson

williemeikle said:


> Got you W.A. I added tags for science fiction, future, nanotechnology, cryogenics, kindle author


Thanks Very Much!!!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Nabbed ya.


----------



## zstopper

I'd like to get in on this game. I'm interested in the following tags:

teenage anarchist, millennial generation,  hip hot

you'll need to click on "show all tags" for these to come up

I've tagged the following authors today: Jason C. - Gayle T. -
James M. - Margaret L. - Mary M. - Robin R. - Ricky S. - Karen W. B. -
William M. - dlmartin6 - Nathan H. - traceya - foreverjuly - Victorine -
Helen S. -

I'll do another page tomorrow


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Derek, Jason and W.A.

Welcome folks


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

Gotcha tagged, W.A. and Zstopper


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged W.A. and zstopper.


----------



## 13500

You're tagged, Zstopper and W.A.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Tagged you, Mary, Gayle and Derek.

Modified: also tagged Jason, WA and zstopper.

Modified one more time: I just checked my position. I am #14 on the Romance page...I was 2nd page, 3rd line...now I'm 2nd page, 2nd line. I am moving up. Thanks to everyone here!

~Donna~ <-- note to self...caught up to here


----------



## Ricky Sides

Congratulations Donna.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DonnaFaz said:


> Tagged you, Mary, Gayle and Derek.
> 
> Modified: also tagged Jason, WA and zstopper.
> 
> Modified one more time: I just checked my position. I am #14 on the Romance page...I was 2nd page, 3rd line...now I'm 2nd page, 2nd line. I am moving up. Thanks to everyone here!
> 
> ~Donna~ <-- note to self...caught up to here


You'll be in the First Page Club before you know it!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Donna, if you look at romance and sub-category contemporary romance, you're on the first page, 2nd position behind Twilight.

Here's the link.

http://www.amazon.com/tag/romance/products/ref=tag_cdp_bkt_istp#page=1:sort=relevant:tags=contemporary%20romance


----------



## Gertie Kindle

And if you look at products tagged with romance, subcategory historical romance, Ariana's Pride is #4 on the first page.

http://www.amazon.com/tag/romance/products/ref=tag_cdp_bkt_istp#page=1:sort=relevant:tags=historical%20romance

Well we're movin on up,
To the east side.
To a deluxe apartment in the sky.

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Ricky Sides

WTG ladies.


----------



## Jeff

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> And if you look at products tagged with romance, subcategory historical romance, Ariana's Pride is #4 on the first page.


...and the paperback's number 17. Good on y', Gertie.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> WTG ladies.


Thanks, Ricky.



Jeff said:


> ...and the paperback's number 17. Good on y', Gertie.


Wow, thanks, Jeff. I didn't notice that. 

Must be why I've sold a few paperbacks lately despite the price increase. Kindle sales far outweigh paper sales.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I finished page 45. Wait a minute, that's where I came into this thread, and now there's more pages. I may never catch up at this rate.


----------



## Guest

Got Derek, Jason, WA, and a couple of Scott's books that I missed before.  I think I'm caught up, but will go back and double check.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

Just tagged R. Reed. Still working my way forward.


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
Got W.A and Zstopper - welcome to the thread  

Way to go Gertie and Donna  

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## farrellclaire

Well done Donna and Gertie!  

It has to help.


----------



## Guest

Missed ZStopper the first time around.  Got him this time.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Ricky Sides said:


> WTG ladies.


Thanks!

Gertie, I clicked your link and started grinning like a monkey. Ha!

R. Reed, you WILL catch up...then all that's necessary is tagging the new-comers or the new books of the oldsters (for some reason, I don't like the sound of that word <g>).

Helen, how are you checking if others have tagged? I know it's been explained...but I can only seem to find the list of products that *I* have tagged (over 1,000, by the way <g> that surprised me).

~Donna~


----------



## J.M Pierce

I'm back and all caught up. Welcome to all the new folks!


----------



## ebooklover

I've been through this thread, tagging along the way. Please tag my book back, thanks!

"In My Dreams It Was Simpler" Kindle Edition http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003CT32N8

Paperback Edition http://www.amazon.com/My-Dreams-Was-Simpler/dp/1445254204

My preferred tags are: multicultural romance, contemporary fiction, intelligent chick lit, West Africa



Thank you!


----------



## DonnaFaz

ebooklover said:


> I've been through this thread, tagging along the way. Please tag my book back, thanks!
> 
> "In My Dreams It Was Simpler" Kindle Edition http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003CT32N8
> 
> Paperback Edition http://www.amazon.com/My-Dreams-Was-Simpler/dp/1445254204
> 
> My preferred tags are: multicultural romance, contemporary fiction, intelligent chick lit, West Africa
> 
> Thank you!


I tagged both.

~Donna~


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, ebooklover.

*Donna*, you can check by googling "profile for margaret lake on Amazon." Then go to the profile page. On the left side, you'll see a box listing frequently used tags. From there you can do one of two things. If the tag you're looking for (e.g. contemporary romance) is listed, just click on it and you'll see everything I've tagged contemporary romance. If it's not listed, at the bottom of the list, you'll see "show all tags" which will bring up another boxed list of all tags used by me.

Once you have the "people" category in the Amazon search box, you can look for anyone from there without going through google.

The problem with all this is that sometimes the author uses a pen name but uses their real name in their profile. In that case, you can't find them. Another roadblock is multiple authors for one book or multiple profiles under the same name like _John Smith_.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

Gotcha, ebooklover.


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up with everyone again.


----------



## Amyshojai

Whew! Caught up again! this thread keeps me on my furry toes. *s*

amy


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

And the favor has been returned, Amyshojai


----------



## J Bee

My clicking finger is tired! 

My book is sadly under tagged. If you guys could help, I would like fantasy, gay fantasy, fantasy romance, and gay romance.

http://www.amazon.com/Cat-Cradle-ebook/dp/B003DT32T6

Thanks in advance!


----------



## William Meikle

You're tagged Jay


----------



## Dawsburg

Hey y'all. I need some taggin'! Just tag the top ones that show up on the page. Links are in the signature. Thanks one and all!


----------



## William Meikle

Dawsburg said:


> Hey y'all. I need some taggin'! Just tag the top ones that show up on the page. Links are in the signature. Thanks one and all!


Got you too Dawson


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks Nathan! Got you tagged, Dawson and Jay.

amy


----------



## zstopper

Tagged the following:
Half-orc, derek p. - N. A. Patterson - Dave C. -
Donna Faz - Scott N. - Mark C. - MinaVE - VickiT -
T.M. Roy - Maria Hooley - J.M. Pierce - Deb Baker -
sbaum4853

the tag i'm most interested in is, "teenage anarchist"

thanks


----------



## 13500

Ebooklover, Dawson, Jay--you are tagged.

Congrats to Donna and Gertie!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I had previously tagged Double Life, Dawson, but I got Terminal Velocity this time around.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Jay Bell said:


> My clicking finger is tired!
> 
> My book is sadly under tagged. If you guys could help, I would like fantasy, gay fantasy, fantasy romance, and gay romance.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Cat-Cradle-ebook/dp/B003DT32T6
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Tagged you, Jay. And just for the heck of it, I checked your tagging history. You tagged me! You really tagged me! LOL (Thanks!)

Gertie, thank you for the instructions!

~Donna~


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DonnaFaz said:


> Tagged you, Jay. And just for the heck of it, I checked your tagging history. You tagged me! You really tagged me! LOL (Thanks!)
> 
> Gertie, thank you for the instructions!
> 
> ~Donna~


It's good to know how to do that.

Sometimes I'm tagging away and I miss someone. Almost missed Jay. Everyone is welcome to check my tagging page to make sure I didn't miss you. If I did, please remind me.

Now you're tagged, Jay.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

Dawsburg and Jay = tagged


----------



## Sharlow

OK looks like I caught up again.


----------



## Vyrl

Fantastic idea! I'll start going through these after Kung-fu tonight. Will post as I place .


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You're tagged, Vyrl.  Nice covers.


----------



## Ricky Sides

All caught up again.

Superb covers, Robert.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Nice covers.


LOL, you beat me to it by seconds! They are great covers.

Ricky


----------



## farrellclaire

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Everyone is welcome to check my tagging page to make sure I didn't miss you. If I did, please remind me.


Same here - I use the name Claire Farrell on Amazon too.

Also loving the covers. Worst thing about tagging is all the cover envy I go through.


----------



## Amyshojai

Dang, y'all are posting to fast for me to keep up! Got Vyrl...

amy


----------



## DonnaFaz

Vyrl, I tagged both books.

~Donna~


----------



## 13500

Vyrl--gotcha.


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
Got Ebooklover, Dawson, Jay and Vryl this round.  

Caught up again  

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## JumpingShip

I just went on a tagging binge and tagged a bunch of you.   Thanks to everyone who tagged me, I come up on the first page when I search with one of my tags. (enemy combatant) When I do a CIA search, my book came up on the horizontal one, where is says something about other people who searched for this...


----------



## Guest

Tagged Dawson, Jay, ebooklover, and Vryl.


----------



## OliverCrommer

Got everyone.


----------



## Victorine

Wow, a lot of newcomers here!  That's great!  I have tagged all of the new authors.  Welcome!

Vicki


----------



## J Bee

williemeikle said:


> You're tagged Jay


Just tagged all of yours, my prolific friend!

Also got Amy, Zstopper, Karen, D. Nathan, Sharlow, Vryl, Ricky Sides, and some others. I'll keep stopping by to do a handful at a time. It's fun seeing what people choose as keywords.


----------



## Mark Cotton

All caught up again.


----------



## Fred Zackel

Aloha from the cornfields,

I am sorry I haven't been here (or there, either.) I have been ill. A combination of two or three items, one of which seems to have food poisoning during the GI sickness. (Bad hotdog, bad!)  It's okay; my doctor is there for me, and no it is not serious. And I am nearly ... humanoid again. The good news? I lost ten pounds in three weeks. (Best thing about food poisoning is your clothes fit great afterwards!) 

Thank you to all who tagged me. As soon as feasible, I will dutifully tag you back. (Geez, that sounds weird.) 

In addition, I hope to have a new manuscript up by the end of the week. 

And I will be back ... in small doses.

Thank you everyone. 

Fred


----------



## Vyrl

Wow! Thanks guys and gals. Glad you like the covers!

Seems I've got my work cut out for me 

Ricky and Margaret -- tagged!


----------



## Vyrl

Claire -- tagged! (Love fae )
Amy -- tagged! (My cats would certainly approve)


----------



## Vyrl

Last set for today. Will start going back through the threads if I'm able tomorrow!

Donna, Karen, Tracey, Mary, James, Jason, Victorine, Jay, Mark -- got you! 

Best of luck and a magical day to you all!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Fred Zackel said:


> Aloha from the cornfields,
> 
> I am sorry I haven't been here (or there, either.) I have been ill. A combination of two or three items, one of which seems to have food poisoning during the GI sickness. (Bad hotdog, bad!) It's okay; my doctor is there for me, and no it is not serious. And I am nearly ... humanoid again. The good news? I lost ten pounds in three weeks. (Best thing about food poisoning is your clothes fit great afterwards!)
> 
> Thank you to all who tagged me. As soon as feasible, I will dutifully tag you back. (Geez, that sounds weird.)
> 
> In addition, I hope to have a new manuscript up by the end of the week.
> 
> And I will be back ... in small doses.
> 
> Thank you everyone.
> 
> Fred


Gack, I went through that in December. Hardly got out of bed the whole month except to dash you-know-where. Took about six weeks to get completely back to normal.

Don't worry. We'll still be here. Just feel better.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Get well soon, Fred.

Vyrl, thank you for the tags.

Ricky


----------



## WAPatterson

Wow! This tagging thing really works! I finally figured out how to check some tags on here and found my book actually on some lists and on the front page of many of them! Thanks so much to all that tagged me so far! I am working my way through the thread slowly so that I don't miss anyone.

Now if I could just sell a few books that would be cool too! LOL

W. A.


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
Thanks to everyone's tags Erich's Plea actually comes in at number 9 for fantasy, dungeons & dragons, in Kindle Books - seriously could not be happier.  Thank you all  

Cheers,
Trace

PS Good to have you back Fred


----------



## Ricky Sides

Congratulations!

I love the new cover. I think that's the best one yet.


----------



## Ali Cooper

I could really do with some more tags to make up for the troll tagging attack that happened to me on amazon uk .

link's in the signature.


----------



## traceya

Ricky Sides said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I love the new cover. I think that's the best one yet.


Thanks Ricky - I'm lucky to have found some great artwork I could afford  and to have received a little help putting it all together. Must get my hands on PhotoShop for Ursula's Quest.

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## William Meikle

Ali Cooper said:


> I could really do with some more tags to make up for the troll tagging attack that happened to me on amazon uk .
> 
> link's in the signature.


Got you Ali. Also tagged Lyme Regis, which by coincidence, I'm in the process of destroying in my latest book


----------



## traceya

Got you tagged Ali


----------



## JumpingShip

Ali Cooper said:


> I could really do with some more tags to make up for the troll tagging attack that happened to me on amazon uk .
> 
> link's in the signature.


I got you, Ali.


----------



## Vyrl

Got you WA, Ali, and Willie


----------



## Gertie Kindle

traceya said:


> Hi all,
> Thanks to everyone's tags Erich's Plea actually comes in at number 9 for fantasy, dungeons & dragons, in Kindle Books - seriously could not be happier. Thank you all
> 
> Cheers,
> Trace
> 
> PS Good to have you back Fred










WOO-HOO!!!


----------



## 16205

Signing up for the tagging! I'll get to as many as I can, asap.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003PPDHWA


----------



## Vyrl

Danielle Bourdon said:


> Signing up for the tagging! I'll get to as many as I can, asap.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003PPDHWA


Got you, Danielle


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Danielle Bourdon said:


> Signing up for the tagging! I'll get to as many as I can, asap.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003PPDHWA


Got you tagged, Danielle. Welcome and good luck.


----------



## HelenSmith

Hi, I'm up to date on everyone. It's addictive, isn't it? I have tagged nearly 800 books - not as many as Donna though! If only I could be as conscientious about housework, for example. I sit here in my dusty house tagging away when I should be hoovering. Never mind.

Thanks to all of you who have tagged my books, I appreciate it. I know that this is a board for kindle books but if you don't mind, I'd love it if you could tag my print books as they have just gone live on Amazon. It's a lot to ask - you can definitely skip this chore if you want to avoid RSI. But for those of you who are feeling in a generous mood, here are the links:
Alison Wonderland
Being Light

Thank you!


----------



## DonnaFaz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> WOO-HOO!!!


My sentiments, exactly, Trace!

Ali, I went and looked...I'd already tagged your book.

Danielle, tagged yours.

Helen, I tagged your paperbacks. (Regarding my being conscientious...I think I AM addicted. LOL)

~Donna~


----------



## Victorine

Got Danielle and Ali.

  Congrats to everyone who is moving on up because of the tags!

Vicki


----------



## DonnaFaz

Victorine said:


> Got Danielle and Ali.
> 
> Congrats to everyone who is moving on up because of the tags!
> 
> Vicki


Vicki, I saw you at #2 on the Kindle Authors page...Gertie is #1.

I just had a thought. Project into the future. We've tagged and tagged until our fingers are nubs...and suddenly we realize that all our books are #1 on all the pages all over Amazon. I see all of us pausing, our bloody stubs going still as we blink and wonder what the heck we're supposed to do now. LOL

~Donna~


----------



## altworld

Thanky you kindly

http://www.amazon.com/The-Tether-None-Good-ebook/dp/B003B669N2/

Reciprocation of course


----------



## J.M Pierce

All caught up here!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your paperbacks, Helen.

Ali, are you tagging us under your own name? I tagged you, but it looks as if you haven't reciprocated.


----------



## Debra L Martin

Got Vyrl.

Should be caught up again [says here in small print].

MODIFIED: Why do I even say this....

Just tagged Danielle, Helen's paperbacks and Altworld.


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up again...


----------



## Victorine

Tagged you Nick.  I love the angle of the photo on your book.  Very cool.  I like the description too.  

Vicki


----------



## 16205

Thank you very much, everyone!  I'll start tagging as soon as I reach my daily writing quota here!


----------



## Guest

Tagged Danielle and Nick.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

Altworld and Danielle = tagged


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I have the awful feeling I missed somebody. If I didn't mention your name, please let me know so i can tag you.


----------



## 13500

Danielle, altworld, Ali and Helen--tagged you.

Again--thanks for all the tagging, everyone. "A Whisper to a Scream" is showing up on a few first and second pages, which rocks!  

A little off topic, but I received my first review on amazon today and am pretty happy. Just had to share that.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Gratz on the first review, and a 5-star! The first one's always the toughest to get, so just let out a deep sigh of relief.  

David Dalglish


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I think I figured out why I missed a couple of people. When I click on new, it doesn't take me to the first new post.  Don't know why. The only way I found those two were mentions by other taggers.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Ok, I'm all caught up. Ali, I tagged your book, but couldn't find the negative tags to vote them down.

Helen, somehow I missed your paperbacks.  Got them now.  

Danielle, got yours tagged.

Altworld, got you tagged.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Vyrl

It IS addictive. Plus I enjoy helping you guys. 

Got -- 

David
Nathan
Debra
Danielle 
JM
Helen (Love the Alison Wonderland play on words)
Nick (The cover for One Year War rocks)

Please let me know if I've missed anyone. Good fortune and inspired writing to you all!


----------



## 13500

Half-Orc said:


> Gratz on the first review, and a 5-star! The first one's always the toughest to get, so just let out a deep sigh of relief.
> 
> David Dalglish


Thanks!


----------



## DonnaFaz

Great review, Karen!

altworld, I tagged you.

~Donna~


----------



## Groovy Writer

DONNA FASANO, the starter of the thread: I tagged all keywords on your first page, plus women's fiction, chick lit, kindle, and independent author.

KAREN BERNER: Tagged all on your front page.

DAVID DALGLISH, you phenomenal amazing super writer guy, give Asimov a treat for me and consider yourself tagged, first two novels all keywords. PS- I'll be back to give your stuff a read. I was once a Dungeon Master, and once a DM, always...

MARGARET LAKE tagged you for 15, both books (Ariana's and Catherine). Some impressive tag numbers you've got there!

RICKY SIDES: Birth of the Peacekeepers (book 1) is tagged. Figured the first is most important.

VYRL (RM Fanney), both Luthiel's Song books were just tagged, all keywords on the front pages. Your cover art is fantastic!

This is my first time on this thread, but now I'm ready to dig in and help out my fellow authors. I chose the authors based on who has posted recently, and will reciprocate any tags from here out. I have a week free for nothing but promo. Away we go. Thank you!


----------



## William Meikle

Groovy Writer said:


> This is my first time on this thread, but now I'm ready to dig in and help out my fellow authors. I chose the authors based on who has posted recently, and will reciprocate any tags from here out. I have a week free for nothing but promo. Away we go. Thank you!


Welcome... you've been tagged. All three.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Groovy Writer said:


> DAVID DALGLISH, you phenomenal amazing super writer guy, give Asimov a treat for me and consider yourself tagged, first two novels all keywords. PS- I'll be back to give your stuff a read. I was once a Dungeon Master, and once a DM, always...


Tagged your two books back, Groovy. And dangit people, if "super amazing writer guy" makes it to the front page of my tag lists I am so going to start hunting down people. 

Just kidding. Anyway, love to have you gimme a read. It is most certainly in the Dungeons and Dragons vein of books, i.e. Drizzt and Dragonlance.

David Dalglish


----------



## DonnaFaz

Welcome, Groovy!

I checked 15 tags for each of your books. Thank you for tagging mine.

~Donna~


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you Groovy,

I tagged your books.

Ricky


----------



## Groovy Writer

Thank you Donna, Ricky, and David for the tags. Willie, I tagged you back, first three books. Any suggestions for more of this sort of mutual promo would be appreciated. I'm on mobileread and ebookgab, but find those forums to be pretty inactive. Seems some of you have working the forums down to a science, with batch updates and something called a cool down? Was reading a thread where David mentions it   Anyway, I can use all of the advise I can get -- spending way too much time doing everything by hand. Need to get back to writing. Thanks again!


----------



## Groovy Writer

I went back a page and tagged more authors:
Debra Martin - David Small, I tagged the first Crystal Facade book plus The Quest for Nobility
Victorine Lieske - Not What She Seems = tagged
Danielle Bourdon = Your dragon novel is tagged
James Earle, your short story is tagged
Nathan Hilliard - ditto. Tagged
Sierra Rose - Chose the first two books and tagged everything on the first page

I'll be watching for anyone I can tag in return.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks, Groovy. I've been tagging for a long time.

Gotcha back.  Good luck.


----------



## 16205

I can't feel my arm below my elbow, but I got the first 23 pages/books tagged, and then skipped to the back and started working inward to page 54.  

Thank you to everyone who tagged Dréoteth, and I'll finish up the tagging through the middle pages of the thread tomorrow!  

Back to writing for now!

Danielle


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you for all your hard work on everyone's behalf.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Guest

Tagged you, Groovy.


----------



## Victorine

Tagged you Groovy.  

Thanks to everyone for all of the tags!  I'm now 3rd in the Romantic Suspense tag.  And I'm on the first page for Murder Mystery.  Thanks to all of you!!!

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Victorine said:


> Tagged you Groovy.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all of the tags! I'm now 3rd in the Romantic Suspense tag. And I'm on the first page for Murder Mystery. Thanks to all of you!!!
> 
> Vicki


Another member of the First Page Club!!! WTG!!!


----------



## Groovy Writer

Awesome Victorine. You should get a lot of random looks on the front page.


----------



## Victorine

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Another member of the First Page Club!!! WTG!!!


Thanks Gertie!

@Groovy - I really do think it helps with sales.  Thanks to everyone for the tags!

Vicki


----------



## J.M Pierce

I got all three Groovy! Welcome aboard!

J.M.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Can I ask for your help in getting some tags on the print version of _Failing Test_?

http://www.amazon.com/Failing-Test-J-M-Pierce/dp/1451591284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Thanks in advance everyone! Good night!

J.M.


----------



## HelenSmith

All done. And thanks for tagging my print book, I appreciate it.

Danielle, I know what you mean - I recently had to buy an ergonomic mouse.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

J.M. Pierce said:


> Can I ask for your help in getting some tags on the print version of _Failing Test_?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Failing-Test-J-M-Pierce/dp/1451591284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0
> 
> Thanks in advance everyone! Good night!
> 
> J.M.


You got it, J.M.


----------



## Groovy Writer

Got you Helen and J.M. -- J.M. I tagged your print edition too. Take care all. See you tomorrow for more tagging!


----------



## Victorine

J.M. Pierce said:


> Can I ask for your help in getting some tags on the print version of _Failing Test_?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Failing-Test-J-M-Pierce/dp/1451591284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0
> 
> Thanks in advance everyone! Good night!
> 
> J.M.


Just tagged it. And I noticed "Nebraska" as one of the tags. Is this set in Nebraska? That's where I live! And I read the description... looks good. I think I'll go grab a sample right now. 

Vicki


----------



## Sharlow

I'm caught up again!


----------



## traceya

Hi all,

Caught up again.... got Danielle, Helen's p/backs, Altworld, Groovy Writer, J. M.'s p/back.... got serious RSI  

Kidding - welcome to the newcomers, it's great to see this thread growing.

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## William Meikle

And once again. all caught up.

Thanks to everyone who is reciprocating


----------



## JumpingShip

Groovy and Sharlow, tagged ya.    I already got the others on this page so far.

Sharlow, were you on Authonomy? The name looks familiar.


----------



## Debra L Martin

Tagged you Groovy.

All caught up again!

Deb


----------



## 13500

Good morning.

Gotcha Groovy and thanks for the tags.

J.M. Pierce--tagged your print version.

Donna--thanks for the congratulations.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

Sharlow, Mary McDonald, and Karen W.B. = Tagged


----------



## DonnaFaz

Got your paperback, JM.

Hey, I caught a bit of publicity today. http://www.teleread.com/2010/06/11/readreview-dona-fasanos-new-ebook-the-merry-go-round-and-get-it-for-free/

~Donna~


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

DonnaFaz said:


> Got your paperback, JM.
> 
> Hey, I caught a bit of publicity today. http://www.teleread.com/2010/06/11/readreview-dona-fasanos-new-ebook-the-merry-go-round-and-get-it-for-free/
> 
> ~Donna~


Gratz!


----------



## keithdbz

Tagged Groovy and Mary, the only two I didn't get as of yet.


----------



## Vyrl

Keith, Sharlow, Groovy -- got you! I believe that catches me up so far. 

P.S. You guys rock!


----------



## Groovy Writer

Thank you all for the tags back. I have caught up with everyone since last night (I think):
Mary M. for No Good Deed
Tracy Alley for Unholy Encounter and Erich's Plea
Dona F, I checked out your link, and you just turned me on to another resource at Teleread. So you used to write romance novels for Harlequin? Fantastic! I wrote a romance story once for a college fiction writing class.  (After 20,000 words, I went 'Stephen King' on my characters, had them eat some wild mushrooms then tear out each others hearts. It's so cute in the end when the guy comes down from the boomers and realizes he's slaughtered a house full of sorority sisters!) Guess I wasn't cut out for that genre.

David, if you want to take my story idea and roll with it, we might start a new genre called Hack and Romance? Murderous Love? Half-Orc meets Metrosexual? Slaughter in the City? To Serve Man?


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Groovy Writer said:


> I wrote a romance story once for a college fiction writing class. (After 20,000 words, I went 'Stephen King' on my characters, had them eat some wild mushrooms then tear out each others hearts. It's so cute in the end when the guy comes down from the boomers and realizes he's slaughtered a house full of sorority sisters!) Guess I wasn't cut out for that genre.


That really cracked me up to see you refer to a guy coming down to realize he's slaughtered tons of sorority sisters...and you think its _cute._

And any idea of Half-Orc the Metrosexual might give me nightmares.

David Dalglish


----------



## Groovy Writer

In the meantime I discovered Keith's tagging and return the favor. Thank you!


----------



## Vyrl

Half-Orc said:


> And any idea of Half-Orc the Metrosexual might give me nightmares.


I had this, rather scary, image of Prince doing a toe dance with a Half-Orc on stage while singing Kiss.

Blah! Need to wash brain...


----------



## 16205

"After 20,000 words I went Stephen King on my characters.."  

That made me LOL.  I'm still trying to catch up on the tagging. Getting there, though!


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

Vyrl and Groovy Writer = tagged


----------



## keithdbz

Damn, D. Nathan I missed you too. Fixed. I apologize in advance. If it's any consolation, my mother-in-law was staying with us this week. So yeah, you all understand right?


----------



## Groovy Writer

I was thinking of King's writing memoir when he talks about creating The Stand, and how he had all of those characters and their stories going and didn't know how to tie it all together. Problem solved when he blew about half of them up in one scene. Ah, the writer's life. Now, if I might quote Ren & Stimpy, when they're selling rubber nipples and knock on the horse's door only to have Ren flattened by a shovel: "Oh what you must think of me...."


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

kiethdbz = tagged


----------



## OliverCrommer

All caught up.


----------



## Ricky Sides

I'm caught up for the moment.

I would like to request a few tags for the audio version of _The Birth of the Peacekeepers._ It has pitifully few tags.

http://www.amazon.com/Birth-Peacekeepers-Ricky-Sides/dp/1605483737/ref=tmm_abk_title_0

Thank you for considering my request.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## David McAfee

I'm getting behind again...dang it!


----------



## Guest

Ricky - Got your audio version.

David - Got your two books other than 33 AD.  Somehow missed them before.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you James.

Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

When did you sneak in _The Lake_, McAfee? Got it tagged.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Victorine said:


> Just tagged it. And I noticed "Nebraska" as one of the tags. Is this set in Nebraska? That's where I live! And I read the description... looks good. I think I'll go grab a sample right now.
> 
> Vicki


Thanks Vicki! Yes, it is set in Lincoln.

Got Ricky audio and David's two new ones so I think I'm all caught up. Thanks to everyone also for tagging my paperback. Night all!

J.M.


----------



## Victorine

All caught up again.

Lincoln... cool.  I live only 30 minutes away from there.  Lived in Lincoln for years before I moved.  Great setting for a book!

Vicki


----------



## David McAfee

Thanks, James and Ricky!

Gertie - It went live a few days ago. I posted a thread about it.


----------



## Vyrl

Ricky -- got your audiobook


----------



## Groovy Writer

David McAfee, I tagged you 1,2,3. I'm curious if you've ever read The Last Temptation of Christ? One of my favorite novels of all time. In it, Judas is an assassin who's looking for the Messiah. He's sent to kill Jesus, and you can imagine what happens from there. Not taking away from your idea, just curious.


----------



## Learnmegood

I'd love to get some more tags for Learn Me Good, especially under "humor" where I'm only 1 behind the 3rd place entry...


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
Got Ricky's audio, all of David Mc's books, kindle and p/back of 'Learn Me Good'  

That's me caught up for now  

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thanks for the tags folks.  

I tagged Learn me Good, which catches me back up for the moment. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Sharlow

MaryMcDonald said:



> Groovy and Sharlow, tagged ya.  I already got the others on this page so far.
> 
> Sharlow, were you on Authonomy? The name looks familiar.


Yep thats me! /wave....

Hey guys got a new one if you could please tag it for me. Fallen Blood.

OK caught up again!!!


----------



## Guest

Got Martin & Lewis (and that's a cultural reference that doubles as an age test).


----------



## DonnaFaz

Ricky, got your audio.

David, I tagged The Lake the other day when I saw your thread. The cover looks creepy.

Tagged Learn Me Good, but couldn't find out if John is participating in the tagging exchange.

And, James, I passed your test. Don't know whether to  or  

~Donna~


----------



## Ricky Sides

James Earle McCracken said:


> Got Martin & Lewis (and that's a cultural reference that doubles as an age test).


Yep,

Dean and Jerry. Loved Cinderfella.

Thanks Donna.


----------



## William Meikle

Page 60 already! Onwards to the 1st 100 then...

Got caught up with everybody.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Willie,

Got the outsiders. Sorry, I missed that release and failed to tag it prior to today.

Ricky


----------



## traceya

Hi all,

Yes James, sadly , I got the Martin/Lewis reference - I grew up watching their movies, my mum was a *huge* fan 

Willie you snuck in another one while I wasn't looking - got you tagged
Sharlow got your new one - congratulations 

Caught up for now,
Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Guest

Tagged Willie's anthology as well.


----------



## David McAfee

Groovy Writer said:


> David McAfee, I tagged you 1,2,3. I'm curious if you've ever read The Last Temptation of Christ? One of my favorite novels of all time. In it, Judas is an assassin who's looking for the Messiah. He's sent to kill Jesus, and you can imagine what happens from there. Not taking away from your idea, just curious.


Nope, can't say I have. I remember there was a movie of the same name back in the 90's, but I never saw it. Is it good?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged:

Ricky's audio
Sharlow's new one
Willie's new one

John, I tagged Learn Me Good from Todd's site, but I tagged your Kindle version just now.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thanks for the tags, Gertie.

Tagged Sharlow's new book. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## J.M Pierce

Got Willie's new one (really like your covers BTW!), Sharlow's new one, and Learn me Good. Please let me know if I missed anything!

J.M.


----------



## William Meikle

J.M. Pierce said:


> Got Willie's new one (really like your covers BTW!),
> J.M.


Just wait till you see the Yeti vs Vikings one!


----------



## 13500

DonnaFaz said:


> Got your paperback, JM.
> 
> Hey, I caught a bit of publicity today. http://www.teleread.com/2010/06/11/readreview-dona-fasanos-new-ebook-the-merry-go-round-and-get-it-for-free/
> 
> ~Donna~


Congrats, Donna!


----------



## 13500

Okay---

Ricky--got your audio book

Also tagged Learn Me Good, David's 3rd book, Sharlow's new one (congratulations!) and a few of Willie's that I seem to have missed for reasons unknown.

Have a good day,
Karen


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you. Now my audio book tags are beginning to look better.  

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Learnmegood

Thanks everyone!

Traceya and Gertie, thanks for tagging the Kindle version of Learn Me Good as well.  When all the tagging talk began, I focused so much on the print edition that I tend to forget about the fact that the print and Kindle versions don't share tags...

Donna, yeah, I'm participating when I can.  I've tagged everyone who has replied after me, in addition to lots of people beforehand.

Ricky, for some reason, I found it very curious that your first Peacekeepers book is ranked so highly in the Electromagnetism field, though from your book description, it seemed to be an apocalyptic sci-fi story...  And Willie, you must be so proud that Crustaceans is top of the list on the "Killer Crabs" tag!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Learnmegood said:


> Ricky, for some reason, I found it very curious that your first Peacekeepers book is ranked so highly in the Electromagnetism field, though from your book description, it seemed to be an apocalyptic sci-fi story...


You're right, it is a post apocalyptic sci-fi story. The technology utilized in the drive system for the ships is electromagnetic. I took Tesla experiments to the next level in the series. I was shocked to see the ranking so high in the category and also more than a bit embarrassed that it sits above a great like Tesla.

I have no idea why Amazon decided to categorize it as electromagnetic theory, but I did add the tag when I saw how they had categorized the book.

It's a mystery to me.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## farrellclaire

Learnmegood said:


> I'd love to get some more tags for Learn Me Good, especially under "humor" where I'm only 1 behind the 3rd place entry...


You have a _lot _ of reviews, well done. 

@ Sharlow - Is your new one a stand alone book? There's no description up yet. Another cool cover btw.


----------



## Groovy Writer

Hello friends,

It's a gorgeous day here in SF, and I'm busy tagging.
Claire Ferrell, One Night with the Fae: tagged
C.S. Marks, if you're around. I tagged Elfhunter
Martin Fallow: Fallen Blood and Storytellers, both look intriguing and are tagged
John Pearson, I tagged Learn Me Good

Anyone I've missed, say the word and TAG, you're it.


----------



## Groovy Writer

David McAfee said:


> Nope, can't say I have. I remember there was a movie of the same name back in the 90's, but I never saw it. Is it good?


Last Temptation changed my life, no kidding. Back in college a friend picked me from work, bottle of 12-year-old Scotch in one hand and a rented copy of the movie in the other. The next day, with shivers and a hangover, I quickly found and read the book. Until then I'd struggled with Christian beliefs about Jesus. Last Temptation presented him as a man who goes through an incredible transformation but first must face his demons. The story gave me license to question the standard version of Christ, and opened me to further learning through Carl Jung and his contemporaries. The movie was directed FF Coppola. Check it out!

PS - The soundtrack by Peter Gabriel is one of the best ever made, called Passion. I've used it as background music for yoga and Pilates classes.
PSS - Would you be interested in exchanging Kindle sales, my novel for yours, or whatever makes an even exchange? I'd like to read 33 (and add to my sales).


----------



## Mark Cotton

Clickity-click-click-click. Click. Click.

_* He moved the mouse carefully, guiding the cursor to the upper right corner of the screen, studying the red box with the white 'X' in the center. He hesitated only a millisecond before depressing the left mouse button. 
"Gotcha!" he muttered. 
Another task complete, he could relax for a few seconds. But, only moments later the phone began to ring again. He rolled back from the computer desk and looked at the phone, wondering if he should answer it this time... * _

All caught up again. Thanks for the tags!


----------



## Mark Cotton

Groovy Writer said:


> PS - The soundtrack by Peter Gabriel is one of the best ever made, called Passion. I've used it as background music for yoga and Pilates classes.


I've yet to see the movie, but I've listened to the soundtrack thousands of times and never tire of it. There's also another recording called Passion: Sources that includes a lot of the music that influenced Peter Gabriel's soundtrack as well as some music that he sampled while making it.


----------



## Groovy Writer

I'll check out Sources. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## DonnaFaz

Learnmegood said:


> Donna, yeah, I'm participating when I can. I've tagged everyone who has replied after me, in addition to lots of people beforehand.


John, thanks for reassuring me. I tagged your Kindle version.

~Donna~


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Wonder why some of my tags are going down instead of up.


----------



## Sharlow

farrellclaire said:


> You have a _lot _ of reviews, well done.
> 
> @ Sharlow - Is your new one a stand alone book? There's no description up yet. Another cool cover btw.


Yes it is. It has no relation to Storytellers. It's a third person POV paranormal vampire romance. I tried to make it a bit different from the ones I've been reading, but I am working on a first person POV one now as well. Thanks, the cover was made by my daughter.

Well it looks like I'm caught up. I want to say thank you to everyone who has tagged me, I appreciate it.


----------



## Groovy Writer

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Wonder why some of my tags are going down instead of up.


I'd venture the guess that someone competing for the same tags might be downvoting. Wouldn't be hard to do with a few friends and some Amazon accounts. Tag envy? I hope it's not the case (you've earned your numbers), but it's possible. You might try searching for your name and terms like "tag" or "downvote" to see if someone posted something in a bulletin board.

Anyone want to trade tags who hasn't already? I'm pretty sure most of you are not competing with my titles. And David is still sole owner of super fabulous phenomenal writing guy...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Groovy Writer said:


> I'd venture the guess that someone competing for the same tags might be downvoting. Wouldn't be hard to do with a few friends and some Amazon accounts. Tag envy? I hope it's not the case (you've earned your numbers), but it's possible. You might try searching for your name and terms like "tag" or "downvote" to see if someone posted something in a bulletin board.
> 
> Anyone want to trade tags who hasn't already? I'm pretty sure most of you are not competing with my titles. And David is still sole owner of super fabulous phenomenal writing guy...


It's only a couple and it's happened before. I'll make them up here and there.

Someone had added "kindle freebie" to my tags, but I didn't see it because it was hidden. I found it today. I don't know how it got there, but it had been voted down to -7.

Tags can be strange.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Groovy Writer said:


> Anyone want to trade tags who hasn't already? I'm pretty sure most of you are not competing with my titles. And David is still sole owner of super fabulous phenomenal writing guy...


I know I should be flattered, but I also know that two years down the road some jerk is going to see that and go "oh yeah!" and write me a 1-star review.

Still funny though.

David Dalglish


----------



## Groovy Writer

Many contrarians (sp?) on the Web. At this point I might not mind the notice though; so far my rather controversial novel hasn't attracted any trolls (not the literal ones, David, the Internet variety). Anyone have G. Beck's email address? I've got something for his chalkboard .... (btw, who uses chalkboards anymore?)


----------



## MinaVE

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Mina, all you're doing is agreeing that I wrote an historical romance. That's in the product description. I'm not asking anyone to tag me as Diana Gabaldon or Lisa Kleypas or any other big-time historical romance author so that if people search for them they'll find me. That's just an example of what we are doing here.
> 
> Amazon encourages tagging. The more sales we have, the more money they make and we've got to keep Amazon in business.
> 
> In the meantime, I'll keep tagging as long as people join us here.


Thanks, Gertie. I see it as being able to categorize one title on different shelves, which is cool. BTW - here in the Philippines they tend to put books written by Filipinos in their own section ("Filipiniana.") Regardless of genre. It helps when you're a book buyer who's in the mood for local work, but that also means local authors don't get to be "found" by buyers who are in a genre mood.

Tagging on the Kindle Store at least lets me be categorized both as a chick lit/romance writer and as a Filipino author. Thanks to the people on this thread for giving me that shot. 

Going over the thread and tagging those I've missed now-ish...


----------



## HelenSmith

All done.


----------



## J Bee

Just tagged all of the following:

*Mark Cotton*, *Margaret Lake, WAPatterson, Ali Cooper, Danielle Bourdon, HelenSmith, DonnaFaz* (all the tags this time), *altworld, J.M. Pierce,* the many books of *dlmartin6*, all three by *David Dalglish* (thought I got those last time!), *Groovy Writer*, Fallen Blood by *Sharlow, keithdbz* (Yay! Werewolves!), the *David McAfee* triplets, *Learnmegood*, and last but not least, *MinaVE*.

I'm nearing a first page on a couple of my tags, so if anyone can give me a boost, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## 16205

I already got you, Jay (but I double checked!) and thanks for tagging mine, too! 

Very much appreciated across the board. 



Danielle


----------



## Groovy Writer

Jay, thank you for the tags. Just tagged Cat in the Cradle (second page too)
Mina, first time I've seen you around. I tagged you.
Helen, I'd missed Being Light previously. Now tagged by moi.

If I've missed you or you're new, I WILL tag you!

I just published a new description for the Kinde edition of "Something Coming," taking advise to shorten the description and move reviews to the top. Damn is it hard to resist being verbose when I have all of that space available!

Now to resume real life. There's a street festival going on outside of my door in the Haight, and what am I doing? ... tagging.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Groovy, think of it as your humanitarian contribution to the well-being of your fellow writers. 

This is what tagging did for me and can do for you.

http://www.amazon.com/tag/historical%20romance/products/ref=tag_cdp_bkt_istp#page=1:sort=relevant:tags=medieval

My two books are #1 and #2, so thanks everyone.

I will not rest until everyone here is in the First Page Club.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Congratulations Gertie.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Congratulations Gertie.


Thanks. A bunch of tags showed up today and that's where they got me. Guess Amazon updated the tags section.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hey, that's got to help some.  Just being there is quite a feather in your hat.

Sincerely,
Ricky

Edit: Oh God. I said feather and hat. Look out yall. Gertie's probably getting the big guns.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Hey, that's got to help some.  Just being there is quite a feather in your hat.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Ricky
> 
> Edit: Oh God. I said feather and hat. Look out yall. Gertie's probably getting the big guns.


You knew I couldn't resist. And it's medieval, too.


----------



## Ricky Sides

LOL,

I told you so.  

Good one Gertie. Is that you or a model?

Wow, that's a nice house in the background. I love those spiral pillars.

Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> LOL,
> 
> I told you so.
> 
> Good one Gertie. Is that you or a model?
> 
> Wow, that's a nice house in the background. I love those spiral pillars.
> 
> Ricky


Nah, I'm much cuter and I wear better hats.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Nice cigar. Colombian or Havana?

Nah, I like the other hat better. The color's easier on the eyes. Bright red just isn't my thing. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Groovy Writer

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Groovy, think of it as your humanitarian contribution to the well-being of your fellow writers.
> 
> This is what tagging did for me and can do for you.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/tag/historical%20romance/products/ref=tag_cdp_bkt_istp#page=1:sort=relevant:tags=medieval
> 
> My two books are #1 and #2, so thanks everyone.
> 
> I will not rest until everyone here is in the First Page Club.


That's why I'm here!


----------



## DonnaFaz

Gertie...LOL Thanks for the chuckle.

I'm so happy to see you in #1 and #2. 

~Donna~


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DonnaFaz said:


> Gertie...LOL Thanks for the chuckle.
> 
> I'm so happy to see you in #1 and #2.
> 
> ~Donna~


Thanks. Even more tags have shown up tonight. So all the tagging the newcomers have been doing are finally being counted.


----------



## 16205

Wanted to say thank you to everyone who took the time to tag Dréoteth.  It made it as far as #80 on the Historical Fantasy Bestseller list for a while today which was thrilling for me.  


Thanks again!

Danielle


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Danielle Bourdon said:


> Wanted to say thank you to everyone who took the time to tag Dréoteth. It made it as far as #80 on the Historical Fantasy Bestseller list for a while today which was thrilling for me.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Danielle


Fantastic!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## DonnaFaz

Danielle Bourdon said:


> Wanted to say thank you to everyone who took the time to tag Dréoteth. It made it as far as #80 on the Historical Fantasy Bestseller list for a while today which was thrilling for me.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Danielle


And it'll go higher and higher...or rather, lower and lower. LOL Congrats!

~Donna~


----------



## Ricky Sides

Congratulations Danielle.  

You folks are seriously giving me an inferiority complex. 

Have a great evening,
Ricky


----------



## 16205

LOL Thanks!  It's already slipped to the 90-somethings.  Being below 100 was great though.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Congratulations Danielle.
> 
> You folks are seriously giving me an inferiority complex.
> 
> Have a great evening,
> Ricky


You've got some pretty good rankings yourself, fella.


----------



## Ricky Sides

LOL I can't even find my books in the action adventure section. They must be ranked in the thousands!

Oh and you're ranked in the medieval section, so now you're going to have to find a picture of something medieval. That way you can get medieval on people.  

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> LOL I can't even find my books in the action adventure section. They must be ranked in the thousands!
> 
> Oh and you're ranked in the medieval section, so now you're going to have to find a picture of something medieval. That way you can get medieval on people.
> 
> Have a great day,
> Ricky


Piece of cake!! How's this for a medieval wench?


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

I like wenches...


----------



## Ricky Sides

LOL, 
One of these days I'm going to stump you. But not today.


----------



## DLs Niece

What a wonderful idea! It's late and I am just heading to bed. I have a very early day tomorrow... but I promise to come back tomorrow evening and tag as many of your books as I can.  

Would anyone be interested in tagging either of my uncle's two? He is just starting out. Thanks in advance! 

*edited to add... I managed to tag the first page. Now off to bed I go.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DLs Niece said:


> What a wonderful idea! It's late and I am just heading to bed. I have a very early day tomorrow... but I promise to come back tomorrow evening and tag as many of your books as I can.
> 
> Would anyone be interested in tagging either of my uncle's two? He is just starting out. Thanks in advance!


Tagged them both. Invite your uncle to join us. We don't bite ... much.


----------



## Guest

DL's Niece: Got both your uncle's books.


----------



## mamiller

Is it too late to jump aboard? 

If anyone has a free moment, I would be so appreciative of any tags I can get. A lot of people on this thread I have tagged already on your initial book posts. But I'm going back to make sure! I really do appreciate everyone here 

WIDOW'S TALE








VICTORY COVE








ROGUE WAVE


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Got all 3.


----------



## mamiller

You rock, David.  Got all yours!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mamiller said:


> Is it too late to jump aboard?
> 
> If anyone has a free moment, I would be so appreciative of any tags I can get. A lot of people on this thread I have tagged already on your initial book posts. But I'm going back to make sure! I really do appreciate everyone here
> 
> WIDOW'S TALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VICTORY COVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROGUE WAVE


I had gotten some of yours before, Maureen. Now I'm all caught up with you.


----------



## Bridget S

Can someone explain tagging?  I still can't get my book link to show up, so tagging might be way over my head


----------



## Gertie Kindle

selfhelpjunkie said:


> Can someone explain tagging? I still can't get my book link to show up, so tagging might be way over my head


Hi, Bridget. Welcome to the wonderful world of tagging.

Here's a link to your book. If you quote this message, you'll see the link and you can copy it to your siggy.











I added a couple of tags for you. You can check them off, too. Just follow the link and go to the tag section on your product page and click on the boxes in front of the categories I added. You can add more tags there.

It's a way of categorizing your work. The more people that tag you, the easier it is for readers to find you. I just added some general categories. I don't know if it's appropriate, but you might add womens fiction, contemporary fiction and anything else you can think of.

We tag your books, and you go to the links in our siggys and tag ours.


----------



## Victorine

Ricky Sides said:


> LOL I can't even find my books in the action adventure section. They must be ranked in the thousands!
> 
> Oh and you're ranked in the medieval section, so now you're going to have to find a picture of something medieval. That way you can get medieval on people.
> 
> Have a great day,
> Ricky


I just checked, and Birth of the Peacekeepers is on page 3 of Action Adventure. Not bad! 

I think I'm caught up too... I got Maureen, and Daniel, and Bridget. (Bridget only had a few tags, so I'll go back and look later to see if she added any more.) I might have tagged someone else too... sorry if I forgot to mention who. 

Vicki


----------



## MinaVE

at the wenches! Saucy.

On this trip, I tagged Groovy Writer, Maureen, Danielle, Daniel Leston (via his niece!), Learnmegood, Mark Cotton, Jay Bell, and Bridget. 

Fairy Tale Fail has made it to #1 (last I checked) for "asian", "asian chicklit" and variations of "Philippines/Filipino". Thank you!


----------



## Sharlow

Alright, I'm all caught up again, and welcome aboard to the tag express all the new people.


----------



## Katie Salidas

Would you mind if I jump into the fun? I know how important tagging is. I am more than willing to get every book tagged I can find here. 
My book links are in my signatures. I have two, House of Immortal Pleasures and Immortalis Carpe Noctem.

I'll go ahead and get started tagging books listed in this forum.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Victorine said:


> I just checked, and Birth of the Peacekeepers is on page 3 of Action Adventure. Not bad!
> 
> Vicki


It is? LOL, I can't seem to find the right thread to locate it then.

I'm caught up with all the new arrivals. It's good to see new folks popping in to the thread.

Have a great day,
Ricky

Edit: I found it. It's book 2. I had to change to _show all results_. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Sharlow

Gotcha Katie. So I'm caught up again.


----------



## Guest

Maureen, Bridget, Katie - all tagged.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Morning, everyone!

DLs Niece, I tagged your uncle's books.

Maureen, I tagged all three of yours.

Bridget, tagged you, too.

Katie, got you tagged!

Welcome, all newcomers!

~Donna~


----------



## mamiller

MinaVE said:


> On this trip, I tagged Groovy Writer, Maureen, Danielle, Daniel Leston (via his niece!), Learnmegood, Mark Cotton, Jay Bell, and Bridget.


I've never been called 'groovy' before. I'm going to walk around with a sign that says "I'm groovy" today. It will make me smile.  
I'm off to tag now!


----------



## Guest

I think I've got this page covered. Now if anyone's willing to hit me up, I'd appreciate it!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003OQUOFI


----------



## Debra L Martin

For this round I tagged:
John, Sharlow's new one, both of DLsniece and all 3 of Maureen's

all caught up for the moment.

Deb


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up again. Welcome to the latest batch of newcomers.


----------



## Bridget S

Thank you!  I'm going to have to start tagging now   I feel like I'm playing a recess game!


----------



## mamiller

selfhelpjunkie said:


> Thank you! I'm going to have to start tagging now  I feel like I'm playing a recess game!


Can we play kickball next?!?! 

I have this page done, but then my mean ole' boss showed up, and with fire shooting out of his eye sockets, and dead fish on his breath, he said, "Aren't you done YET!", so I have to stop tagging for the moment


----------



## Katie Salidas

Thanks for the tags. I got a bunch of people last night. I'll be doing another round again today.


----------



## William Meikle

My Book "The Invasion" is at number 11 on the "Alien Invasion" category and just outside the front page (only one spot behind the Independence Day DVD 

All tags appreciated for a push to page 1


----------



## William Meikle

I'm glad I went to check... my book The Valley is at number 1 in the "Lost World" category... ahead of Arthur Conan Doyle's The Lost World. This makes me happy


----------



## 16205

Katie, got you covered. 

William-- Congratulations!


----------



## Groovy Writer

Good Mornin' Authors,

Since I'm west coast, it's still morning, and I've tagged some authors:

KATIE SALIDAS - House of Immortal Pleasures (looks yummy)
MAUREEN MILLER - Widow's Tale and Victory Cove
JASON LETTS - The Synthesis
DANIEL LESTON - The Amun Chamber and The Snow Leopard

Just a quick note about something I've learned from tagging. Back in college, a lit prof said that romance novels make up 60% of fiction sales, and I see by the success of some of you that this genre is very active! Perhaps the paranormal/spiritual stuff I write could be mixed with some romance and sold in that genre, I'm thinking ... Got it! Don Juan is reincarnated in modern day as a Catholic schoolboy who is molested by a priest and becomes turned off by all sex and intimacy. In order to heal the wounds and shake off his enforced celibacy, he must discover his inner "swingin' d**k," i.e. Don Juan. Now I just have to mix into the plot a vampire, a lost puppy and James Bond.... 

PS - I think I'm the "Groovy" referred to yesterday (was it Maureen? Whoever it was, I tagged back). I bought GroovyWriter.com back in 2003, when the Austin Powers movies were huge.


----------



## mamiller

Groovy Writer said:


> PS - I think I'm the "Groovy" referred to yesterday (was it Maureen? Whoever it was, I tagged back). I bought GroovyWriter.com back in 2003, when the Austin Powers movies were huge.


It was me.   (said sticking her toe in the dirt and feeling foolish). I KNEW it! I knew there was no way I'd ever be groovy. 
Excellent name and I'm going back to make sure I got you!


----------



## Groovy Writer

mamiller said:


> It was me.   (said sticking her toe in the dirt and feeling foolish). I KNEW it! I knew there was no way I'd ever be groovy.
> Excellent name and I'm going back to make sure I got you!


Maureen, you can be groovy if I give you a groovywriter.com email address. I can set it up to forward to your main email address, or to be a fully functioning email account through by my Web host. Just leave a message with the name you want (can be anything). But please, only if you REALLY want to GROOVY! Or, as an alternative, I could publish a short story or blog piece on GroovyWriter ( I suggest a piece of short fiction; my site gets quite a few hits from people looking for fiction. Or, you can send me a link to something you've published and I'll include it on my front page!)


----------



## JumpingShip

mamiller said:


> Can we play kickball next?!?!
> 
> I have this page done, but then my mean ole' boss showed up, and with fire shooting out of his eye sockets, and dead fish on his breath, he said, "Aren't you done YET!", so I have to stop tagging for the moment


Don't you hate when that happens? It's as if the boss expects me to actually work while I'm at...work.  I tagged a few today, but I was trying to keep track of who it was, but had to go take care of patients and forgot.


----------



## 13500

Good day, KB authors.

DL's niece--tagged

Bridget--tagged

William's request--tagged

Katie--tagged

Maureen--all three are tagged


----------



## Ed_ODell

At an airport in Houston, out of battery life. I'll get caught back up tonight! keep up the tags; they are really building. Thanks!


----------



## Bridget S

William--tagged

Katie--tagged

Maureen--tagged

Ed-- tagged

Karen- tagged

Mary- tagged

I probably need to work backwards now!!!


----------



## William Meikle

Thanks folks -- The Invasion is now #9 in the "Alien Invasion" category, and on the first page. I overtook the DVD of "The Thing"


----------



## DonnaFaz

williemeikle said:


> Thanks folks -- The Invasion is now #9 in the "Alien Invasion" category, and on the first page. I overtook the DVD of "The Thing"


Woo-hoo! Great news!

~Donna~ <-- tagging fool LOL


----------



## Ricky Sides

Well done Willie.

Anyone trying to tag Summer Resolutions will need a link:

http://www.amazon.com/Summer-Resolutions-Maggie-Adventure-ebook/dp/B003O85V4U/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1

Selfhelpjunkie,

If you don't mind a bit of advice, I'd suggest adding a link to your signature so that people interested in your book can find it.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## DLs Niece

Ok, I have tagged my way to the half way point, (page 32).  I will come back and grab some more tomorrow. 

Thanks everyone for tagging my uncles!


----------



## Groovy Writer

FOR ACTION ADVENTURE AUTHORS

I've created a thread in the Amazon forums that uses tagging to provide a bar for entry. Ten tags in action or adventure qualifies for entry. Though nothing is to stop authors with fewer tags from posting, the tag threshold is a way of weeding out amateur self-published fiction, the bane of us all. Here's the thread

Anyone interested in starting new threads based on this promo concept, in areas like thriller, suspense, paranormal, occult, New Age, please leave a post. I'll start the thread and send you the link by private message.


----------



## DonnaFaz

mamiller said:


> It was me.   (said sticking her toe in the dirt and feeling foolish). I KNEW it! I knew there was no way I'd ever be groovy.
> Excellent name and I'm going back to make sure I got you!


Maureen...you're groovy! Like record groovy, baby! LOL

GroovyWriter wrote <<Got it! Don Juan is reincarnated in modern day as a Catholic schoolboy who is molested by a priest and becomes turned off by all sex and intimacy. In order to heal the wounds and shake off his enforced celibacy, he must discover his inner "swingin' d**k," i.e. Don Juan. Now I just have to mix into the plot>>

You're just kidding, right? You don't seriously think that the above is what constitutes a 'romance' novel Just checking. 

~Donna~


----------



## Bridget S

Ricky- am I okay now?


----------



## DonnaFaz

Bridget, I'm not Ricky, but you're okay. The link worked for me.

~Donna~


----------



## farrellclaire

Groovy Writer said:


> FOR ACTION ADVENTURE AUTHORS
> 
> I've created a thread in the Amazon forums that uses tagging to provide a bar for entry. Ten tags in action or adventure qualifies for entry. Though nothing is to stop authors with fewer tags from posting, the tag threshold is a way of weeding out amateur self-published fiction, the bane of us all.


But how will that weed out amateur self-published fiction?  I mean, it wouldn't weed me out.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got Katie and Jason Letts.

Glad to see everyone moving up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just made #2 in historical romance!!! One tag over Diana Gabaldon's latest. When people go to the historical romance discussion group, they see Ariana's Pride right under the discussion list.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Bridget S said:


> Ricky- am I okay now?


That is better. It will help you sell more books as well as making tagging easier.

Hmm, If I'm going to participate in Groovy Writer's new thread, I need a bit of help with tags on two books.

This one:

http://www.amazon.com/Peacekeepers-Citadel-Book-6-ebook/dp/B003D7KBZ6/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1276557599&sr=8-6

And also Adventures in Reading, which is in my signature.

Thanks in advance for any help on those two books.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just made #2 in historical romance!!! One tag over Diana Gabaldon's latest. When people go to the historical romance discussion group, they see Ariana's Pride right under the discussion list.


WTG Gertie!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got Book 6, Ricky.

If you click on action/adventure for your Birth of the Peacekeepers, you're #1 on Page 3 of action/adventure. That's a pretty big category. You're behind some dvd's like Indiana Jones.  

You might want to add book and kindle book to your tags. Might move you up in the rankings.


----------



## 13500

Congrats, Gertie.  

Ricky, tagged the book you requested.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thanks for the tags folks. 

One more on book 6 and I'll qualify. Adventures in Reading still needs several.

Gertie, thank you. I'll add the suggested tags.

Ricky


----------



## mamiller

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just made #2 in historical romance!!! One tag over Diana Gabaldon's latest. When people go to the historical romance discussion group, they see Ariana's Pride right under the discussion list.


Holy moley, Margaret! That's fantastic news!!!!! And well deserved!


----------



## William Meikle

Got Ricky.

Big congrats to Margaret.

All caught up again


----------



## DonnaFaz

Ricky, I tagged both 'action adventure.'

Congrats, Gertie!!

Caught up to here.

~Donna~


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thanks folks. I appreciate the assist.


----------



## lvoynich

Wow. It took me over a week, but I (think I) got everyone in this thread tagged. If I didn't, please let me know.

I'd love some tags for _Alaskan Healing_ if any of you have time. Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/Alaskan-Healing-Girlebooks-Contemporary-ebook/dp/B002PHMNSI/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2 <-- Kindle edition
http://www.amazon.com/Alaskan-Healing-Lana-Voynich/dp/1450574351/ref=tmm_pap_title_0 <--paper back


----------



## Ricky Sides

Got you tagged.

I love Deadliest Catch. Phil's death is so tragic. I think I need to go one click your book.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tagged, Lana.


----------



## Guest

Ricky - Got your two new ones.  Lana - Got your two as well.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Got you tagged.
> 
> I love Deadliest Catch. Phil's death is so tragic. I think I need to go one click your book.
> 
> Have a great day,
> Ricky


I haven't been able to watch it this season. I don't get Discovery Ch anymore. Phil was so great. The producers of the show said they would try to keep the Cornelia Marie on for the next season, but without Phil, it just won't be the same.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thanks James.

Gertie,

I'm afraid you're right about the Cornelia Marie. I don't see either of his sons as being ready for the big chair. You know, I really believe that he knew he was living on borrowed time. I've watched the show this season, and more than once Phil made comments asserting that his time was running out.

You know he told the film crew to keep filming in the hospital, don't you? He said the show would need it.

http://blogs.seattleweekly.com/dailyweekly/2010/02/phil_harris_deadliest_catch_ca_1.php

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Guest

I`m curious to know, how much of an impact does all this tagging really have? I`ve done it a bit, and it seems like some people have been doing it back, but I`m not noticing a huge difference. How much does it really help?


----------



## Bridget S

Ricky and Lana- done


----------



## Gertie Kindle

foreverjuly said:


> I`m curious to know, how much of an impact does all this tagging really have? I`ve done it a bit, and it seems like some people have been doing it back, but I`m not noticing a huge difference. How much does it really help?


There's no scientific study on how much tagging helps. You're in a tough category. SciFi has a lot of products. That's why you need some unique tags as well as the broad categories. Sub-categories can distinguish you from the crowd.

Have my sales increased as I've moved up the ladder? Yes. Not dramatically, not drastically, but steadily.

It's just another way to get yourself noticed and it takes time to get on the first page.


----------



## Ed_ODell

Hi All,

I tagged everyone up to (but not including) Groovywriter on page 58 of this thread. I will get all caught up tomorrow! I have a very slow connection in my hotel...

Again, thanks to all for keeping pace on mine. I'm pleased with the tags I'm receiving. Please know that my sig has two links: on for the paperback and one for the kindle. I haven't managed to get the kindle pic up yet, but the link is in my sig.


----------



## Katie Salidas

I'm about half way through the backlist now. My fingers are hurting from all the clicking. LoL. I'll tag more tomorrow. Thanks in advance for tagging my book. You guys are great!


----------



## Sharlow

And I am So caught up again!


----------



## traceya

Man do not miss a day with this thread  

I got Daniel's, Maureen's, Katie's, Willie's Invasion, Ricky's Book 6, and Lana's.

All caught up for now  

Cheers all and congratulations to our first pager's   and welcome to the newcomers
Trace


----------



## lvoynich

Thanks for the tags. You guys are awesome.  

Ricky, if you read my book, I'd love to know what you think of it.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

Bridget S., Ed O Dell, and Katie Salidas = Tagged


----------



## 13500

Tagged you, Lana.

If I missed anyone, please let me know.


----------



## Debra L Martin

Got Bridget and Lana today!


----------



## DonnaFaz

Ed_ODell said:


> Please know that my sig has two links: on for the paperback and one for the kindle. I haven't managed to get the kindle pic up yet, but the link is in my sig.


Thanks for pointing that out, Ed. I saw the 2 links and thought they went to the same book.  I had tagged your Kindle but not the paperback. They're both tagged now.

Lana, welcome! And I tagged both versions of your book.

Jason, I agree 100% with Margaret. It takes time, but I do believe it helps. My sales have slowly increased. I am on the first page of lots of my tags...still working on the 'romance' page...I'll get there.

~Donna~


----------



## bvlarson

Sadly, I join the cry for tags with my new books... 
I barely know why I need them, but I want them all the same!


----------



## Greenkeeper

If you guys don't mind I'd like to become part of this tagging project. Amazon links are in my signature. Hopefully I'll have time later today to start going through the thread to return the favor.


----------



## DonnaFaz

bvlarson said:


> Sadly, I join the cry for tags with my new books...
> I barely know why I need them, but I want them all the same!


BV, I tagged Lost Stories, Mech, and Shifting.

Steven, I had already tagged The Magic Flute, but I did tag The Wizard's Tome.

~Donna~


----------



## William Meikle

Got everybody again.

Also just spotted, my books "Island Life" and "Crustaceans" are numbers 2 and 4 respectively in the category "Creature Feature Fiction" - Yay me!


----------



## Bridget S

As of this moment, I'm current for today, and worked backwards to page 60.  

I want to thanks everyone for tagging me.  Yesterday, I didn't even know what a tag was!


----------



## Victorine

Wow, many more new authors joining in!  I'm pretty sure I got them all.

Thanks so much for everyone's return tags!

Vicki


----------



## Guest

BV: Got all six of yours.  Steven: Tagged both of yours.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tagged, BV and Steven. You are now part of the indefatigable taggers and we hope you will reach the First Page Club.


----------



## HaemishM

Man, you walk away from this thread for a week or so and BAM. You're 30 pages behind. 

I've gone ahead and caught up through all the pages from the last time I posted. Lots of new taggers!


----------



## Bridget S

In the category 'Summer' I am now #3! Granted, this is the most random category ever (and probably least looked at).  It is filled with cds, clothing, books and hats.  However, I'll take being #3 in something


----------



## Ricky Sides

lvoynich said:


> Thanks for the tags. You guys are awesome.
> 
> Ricky, if you read my book, I'd love to know what you think of it.


Alright, I'll remember that.

So far I think I'm caught up. Gonna double check though. Several new folks today. Welcome everyone!

Ricky


----------



## DonnaFaz

bvlarson said:


> Sadly, I join the cry for tags with my new books...
> I barely know why I need them, but I want them all the same!


BV, I just tagged Blood of Gold, Real Live and Midnight Madness. I've tagged all 6 of yours now.

~Donna~


----------



## Groovy Writer

Catching up here.

Lana Voynich - I tagged both books.
BV Larson - Tagged the first 3 books. Quite the impressive collection you have.
Bridgette Stegman - Summer Resolutions is officially tagged.

I'm going to look for more. Saw some new names. Welcome taggers!

Ricky, I tagged the link you put up yesterday. Go ahead and post on the action adventure Amazon thread. It's growing nicely.

Donna, I of course have more respect for romance writing than my humorous premise yesterday. That was the morning version of me, the wise cracker.

I'll be back...


----------



## Groovy Writer

farrellclaire said:


> But how will that weed out amateur self-published fiction?  I mean, it wouldn't weed me out.


... you say that with tongue in cheek, of course. While my idea is a bit of a gimmick, we know that at the very least, a decent number of tags means the author has put some effort into self promo.

TAGGERS
I found a few more of you to tag:

Steven Best - tagged Magic Flute and Wizard's Tome
Debra Martin - I was checking out The Right Path and noticed I hadn't tagged that listing. It is now.
Edward O'dell - You worked back to, but not including, me. Would appreciate the return tag after I tagged Three Minutes More. Thanks!
Jason Letts - The Synthesis = tagged by moi

Anyone I missed?


----------



## OliverCrommer

Finally! I'm all caught up too!


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
Got Steven and B. V. - double checked on Gary and I had already tagged you  

An Unholy Encounter is now coming in at number 4 for Fantasy, Dungeons & Dragons, with Erich's Plea at number 15 - Yippee First and Second Page    Although I seem to have lost Hairy Adventure  

Never mind.... thanks for all the tags    and welcome to our newcomers 
Caught up again, for now.
Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Groovy Writer

Jason Chen, tagged you!

This thread is suddenly losing steam. Could it be because it was moved? Took me five minutes to find it this morning.

PS!!! - One of my tags "Antichrist" has been downvoted on the print edition of my novel about 15-20 times. I went from high teens to 1 vote (now I have 2), and the story is about a messiah who could be an Antichrist! Go figure. Since I know it's not readers who are messing with my tags, the only alternative is someone in this forum is sabotaging competition. While I have not run across anyone else at Kindleboard using the Antichrist tag, I'd guess someone is lurking, not posting. Does anyone know of other authors using the Antichrist tag who are also on Kindeboard? If so, please PM me. If I can figure out who is downvoting tags, I'll organize an appropriate response (can you say, Wrath of Khan!). Thank you!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Groovy Writer said:


> Jason Chen, tagged you!
> 
> This thread is suddenly losing steam. Could it be because it was moved? Took me five minutes to find it this morning.
> 
> PS!!! - One of my tags "Antichrist" has been downvoted on the print edition of my novel about 15-20 times. I went from high teens to 1 vote (now I have 2), and the story is about a messiah who could be an Antichrist! Go figure. Since I know it's not readers who are messing with my tags, the only alternative is someone in this forum is sabotaging competition. While I have not run across anyone else at Kindleboard using the Antichrist tag, I'd guess someone is lurking, not posting. Does anyone know of other authors using the Antichrist tag who are also on Kindeboard? If so, please PM me. If I can figure out who is downvoting tags, I'll organize an appropriate response (can you say, Wrath of Khan!). Thank you!


Your first book has 26 antichrist tags and the second has 24. When I look at all products tagged antichrist, both of them are on the first page.


----------



## Groovy Writer

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Your first book has 26 antichrist tags and the second has 24. When I look at all products tagged antichrist, both of them are on the first page.


Gertie,

Print edition is the one downvoted: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/1442106166. Antichrist used to be one of the top three tags.

Kindle is OK for now. Thanks for looking into it!


----------



## J.M Pierce

Whew! All caught up.

J.M.


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged the paperback. It only had 1 tag on antichrist. Mine made 2.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Groovy Writer said:


> Gertie,
> 
> Print edition is the one downvoted: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/1442106166. Antichrist used to be one of the top three tags.
> 
> Kindle is OK for now. Thanks for looking into it!


I think I figured out your problem. We're only allowed to tag 15 categories. antichrist is at the end. In order to click that one, another one has to be skipped. Some people may have voted that one down to be able to click something else.

As long as your Kindle version is okay and it's linked to the paperback, you'll still be listed and readers can find the paperback.


----------



## Greenkeeper

Started the neverending task of tagging you people. I'm starting back to front.


----------



## 13500

Tagged, Greenkeeper.


----------



## Vyrl

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You knew I couldn't resist. And it's medieval, too.


Love it!

John
Mina
Maureen
Bridget
Katie
Edward
Gary

All tagged!! Best of luck and many happy sales to you!


----------



## mamiller

Thank you Vyrl, gotcha back!    

Sorry, my big old mean, fetid-breath, snake-haired boss is still here so my tagging progress is a little slow.    But as I go through this list I see that not only have I tagged a lot of the books here already...I've bought a lot of the books here already  

Donna...am I losing my mind (which is absolutely possible) but did you have a different cover once upon a time?  I like this one. 

Thank you soooooooooooo much to all the taggers.


----------



## Groovy Writer

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I think I figured out your problem. We're only allowed to tag 15 categories. antichrist is at the end. In order to click that one, another one has to be skipped. Some people may have voted that one down to be able to click something else.
> 
> As long as your Kindle version is okay and it's linked to the paperback, you'll still be listed and readers can find the paperback.


Yes, I see. Good deduction. Thanks again for looking into it.

GREENKEEPER: I tagged you twice. Dragons, dwarves and elves, oh my... 

RICKY: Thanks for the tag!


----------



## DonnaFaz

Groovy Writer said:


> Gertie,
> 
> Print edition is the one downvoted: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/1442106166. Antichrist used to be one of the top three tags.
> 
> Kindle is OK for now. Thanks for looking into it!


Groovy, my first thought would be religious fanatics. (I'm serious.) If it were an author, he/she would know to look for other book versions to vote against.

Modified: OR Gertie could be right. LOL

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz

mamiller said:


> Donna...am I losing my mind (which is absolutely possible) but did you have a different cover once upon a time? I like this one.


I'm so glad you noticed!! Thank you! Yes, I had a big, ol' orange one before. LOL Actually, I thought it was lovely, but a brave, little birdie told me I needed something that better fit the book. And she was right. My sales have tripled since I changed the cover.

~Donna~


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

HaemishM, JasonChan, and Greenkeeper = tagged


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You guys are doing an awesome job. My tags are soaring. Thanks.


----------



## Victorine

DonnaFaz said:


> I'm so glad you noticed!! Thank you! Yes, I had a big, ol' orange one before. LOL Actually, I thought it was lovely, but a brave, little birdie told me I needed something that better fit the book. And she was right. My sales have tripled since I changed the cover.
> 
> ~Donna~


I *love* the new cover, Donna. Very nicely done!

Vicki


----------



## lvoynich

And I'm caught up again.  Thank you everyone for all the tags. (If I missed anyone, please let me know)


----------



## Debra L Martin

In this round, I tagged Greenkeeper and RE Conary.

All caught up again.


----------



## 13500

Tagged R.E. Conary.


----------



## William Meikle

\I too have caught up with everybody including R E Conary -- welcome.


----------



## Guest

RE - Tagged your kindle and paperback editions.


----------



## Vyrl

Hello Rachel and welcome -- tagged both your Kindle and your regular books. 

A lovely day to you!

--Rob


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you all tagged, R.E. and welcome.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Tagged all three R E Conary. Welcome!

J.M.


----------



## Fixer

*The Oldest Person in the Room!*

Please tag me! I love this sport so much, I had already started up the list before thinking to myself, "Hey, why not let everybody else tag my book while I'm tagging theirs?"

So, I'll keep going if y'all'll keep going. Tag! You're It!

Paperback: http://amzn.to/bnFePq
Kindle: http://amzn.to/bBD6vi


----------



## 13500

Greetings, fixer. Gotcha.


----------



## Guest

Ed: Tagged both versions.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you fixed up with some tags, Fixer, both versions.


----------



## William Meikle

Got Ed, so all caught up again.


----------



## William Meikle

Thanks to all the good folks here, 5 (that's right FIVE!) of my books are on the 1st page of the tag "Scottish"... right up there with Rob Roy and Craig Ferguson 

http://www.amazon.com/tag/scottish/products/ref=tag_cdp_ptcl_istp


----------



## Gertie Kindle

williemeikle said:


> Thanks to all the good folks here, 5 (that's right FIVE!) of my books are on the 1st page of the tag "Scottish"... right up there with Rob Roy and Craig Ferguson
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/tag/scottish/products/ref=tag_cdp_ptcl_istp


Whoa, great news! Welcome to the First Page Club.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

R.E.Conary = tagged


----------



## Victorine

All caught up again.  

Vicki


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there everyone,

Welcome to the thread, R.E. and Fixer. I tagged your books.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Groovy Writer

Rachel Cord, I love your title (Life's a Bitch and So Am I) and tagged all three of your listings. Welcome!

Ed Swartley, tagged you too.

Did I miss anyone?


----------



## Sharlow

I'm caught up again. Welcome to all the new people.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Victorine said:


> I *love* the new cover, Donna. Very nicely done!
> 
> Vicki


Many thanks!

Rachael, I tagged your books...all except 'poached in Tabasco'. Did you want that tag checked? If so, I'll go back.

Ed, got you, too.

I'm all caught up.

~Donna~


----------



## J.M Pierce

Got you Fixer! 

I just checked and I'm #10 on the "heroes" page, #24 in "young adult fantasy", and...

***performs drum roll on lap*** 

#1 and #4 in "Contemporary Fantasy" with the Kindle being in first and the paperback in fourth!!!!! 

Now granted, there aren't a bazillion books listed in the Contemporary Fantasy area, but I'm still very pleased and grateful to all that are tagging for me.

Thank you everyone!

J.M.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

J.M. Pierce said:


> Got you Fixer!
> 
> I just checked and I'm #10 on the "heroes" page, #24 in "young adult fantasy", and...
> 
> ***performs drum roll on lap***
> 
> #1 and #4 in "Contemporary Fantasy" with the Kindle being in first and the paperback in fourth!!!!!
> 
> Now granted, there aren't a bazillion books listed in the Contemporary Fantasy area, but I'm still very pleased and grateful to all that are tagging for me.
> 
> Thank you everyone!
> 
> J.M.


Another First Page Clubber!!

We ROCK!!


----------



## traceya

Hi all,

Tagged 'antichrist' for groovywriter, got R. E. tagged and Ed - welcome to the thread.

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## OliverCrommer

Oh my. I don't check for a day and there's so much to do. Lol.

I'm caught up again!


----------



## Guest

Jason - Just tagged Bliss and Grief.  Missed it before.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Bliss and Grief.


----------



## traceya

Hi,

Got Bliss and Grief for Jason this time round - congratulations Jason  

Trace


----------



## DonnaFaz

Jason, tagged your new one.

RE, congrats on making the First Page Club!

~Donna~


----------



## Debra L Martin

Got Ed and Jason's new book.

Caught up for now.


----------



## Learnmegood

OK, think I'm caught up now as well.  Debra, your covers are really cool.

A big thank you to everyone who's tagged Learn Me Good, and especially to those who have tagged the print AND Kindle versions!  I'm sneaking up on 2nd place in humor, and 1st place isn't too far ahead of that!!


----------



## Groovy Writer

Tracy,

I tagged A Very Hairy Adventure. Thank you for your tags on Something Coming.

To any new authors, please mention my name or that you've tagged my work. When I sift this forum looking for return tags, I ignore the "got all of you" remarks.


----------



## Fixer

I tend to agree with "Groovy Writer" about the static in this group.  There are SO many "tagged you's" and "caught up now" postings from six or seven regulars, that it's hard to sort out authors who are new.  Patience, y'all.  The clutter is counter-productive to the mission of the group (in the humble opinion of an admitted newcomer to this particular forum).

Happy weekend everyone.  Appreciate the opportunity.


----------



## Vyrl

Nice new books to tag!  

Ed -- I got both your Kindle version and the paper version.
Jason -- I saw the new book. Looks great! Tagged! (added love, romance, Canada, and forgiveness -- hope these are to your liking)

Best to all and good luck!


----------



## 13500

Jason--tagged your new one. Congratulations.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Fixer said:


> I tend to agree with "Groovy Writer" about the static in this group. There are SO many "tagged you's" and "caught up now" postings from six or seven regulars, that it's hard to sort out authors who are new. Patience, y'all. The clutter is counter-productive to the mission of the group (in the humble opinion of an admitted newcomer to this particular forum).


THERE'S NO COMPLAINING IN THE TAGGING GAME. <-- Hear Tom Hanks' voice here. LOL

~Donna~ (tongue firmly planted in cheek)


----------



## David Derrico

Thanks to everyone who tagged my first two books &#8230; and I'd be thrilled to get even half the number of tags on my newest book, _The Twiller_, which I just released today (I can hardly sit down to type this out!). 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003SE7LPW

Heading back to catch up on the last few pages of tags now...


----------



## Ricky Sides

David,

Got your new book tagged. Wow a new release that doesn't have a description yet and is ranked at _338_! _OMG wtg! _ 

Congratulations on an amazingly successful release.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## David Derrico

Ricky Sides said:


> David,
> 
> Got your new book tagged. Wow a new release that doesn't have a description yet and is ranked at _338_! _OMG wtg! _
> 
> Congratulations on an amazingly successful release.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Ricky


Thanks! I'm stil hoping for a bit more juice tonight, all the emails and posts and such went out 90 minutes ago. But I'm definitely thrilled! 

Yeah, I do wish the description was up by now (it went live 2 days ago, I thought this would be enough time for it to catch up), and I wish it showed up on the category bestseller lists as well, I guess that takes a few extra days too.


----------



## William Meikle

David Derrico said:


> Thanks! I'm stil hoping for a bit more juice tonight, all the emails and posts and such went out 90 minutes ago. But I'm definitely thrilled!
> 
> Yeah, I do wish the description was up by now (it went live 2 days ago, I thought this would be enough time for it to catch up), and I wish it showed up on the category bestseller lists as well, I guess that takes a few extra days too.


In the 200s now. Congratulations... and you're tagged.


----------



## Guest

I think I just caught up with on this page, David, Ricky, Donna, Fixer, Groovy Writer! Thanks so much for the help!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003OQUOFI


----------



## OliverCrommer

Thanks everyone! 

I missed one of Tracey's and Ricky's, but now I'm all caught up again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

David, tagged your new one.  Great numbers.

Jason, I apologize for missing your new one.  Got it tagged now.


----------



## Bridget S

I am not all caught up; from page 1-68.  I'm working my way backwards.  

Page 57-current are done 

I appreciate all the tags I've been given...thank you!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Tagged Twiller. And really...240 with no description? I don't even think "green" is the appropriate shade that I'm turning.

David Dalglish


----------



## Guest

Got you, David.  Congratulations.


----------



## JumpingShip

Ricky, Jason, and R.E. Conroy--I got ya.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you everyone. I appreciate the tags.  

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Gary Ponzo

Always looking for good info on tags.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gary Ponzo said:


> Always looking for good info on tags.


Tagged you, Gary and welcome to the thread.

You might want to link your book in your siggy so everyone can find you easily for tagging. I'd set up the link for you, but I'm about ready to pack it in for the night.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Got your book Gary.


----------



## Vyrl

Got you David. Somehow, I missed your books. Now I have them all including Twiller. Fantastic numbers! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Groovy Writer

Gary Ponzo, I tagged A Touch of Deceit.


----------



## OliverCrommer

Got you, Mary.


----------



## Victorine

I tagged you Gary. Here's a link to his book, if anyone wants to tag it:


----------



## Vyrl

Thanks for the link post, Victorine. 

Got you, Gary.


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
Got Gary's and David's new one.... 

WTG David, congratulations   I 1-clicked while I was there, I love funny sci-fi.

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## amanda_hocking

Tracey-

When did you do the new cover for Erich's Plea? I love it!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

I do not agree to the 2018 TOS changes.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Got you tagged D. A. I would have sworn I tagged your book the day I bought it, but it wasn't showing as tagged this morning.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## DonnaFaz

David, I tagged Twiller.

Gary and DA, I tagged your books, too.

~Donna~


----------



## kellyabell

Hi Everyone,
I am working through tagging everyone's books and would appreciate the same. I've listed them below. There are some really great books out there! 
Kelly
www.kellyabellbooks.com
http://www.amazon.com/Blackheart-Point-ebook/dp/B003KGBGUO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1276949572&sr=1-1http://www.amazon.com/Haunted-Destiny-ebook/dp/B003EOACCU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1276949512&sr=1-1http://www.amazon.com/Captured-Lies-ebook/dp/B003QHZ1P8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1276949480&sr=1-1http://www.amazon.com/Sealed-In-Lies-ebook/dp/B003H06BNU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1276949436&sr=1-2


----------



## Bridget S

Kelly- Tagged (I couldn't get the links to work.  I did a search on Amazon, and tagged everything with your name)

Gary- Tagged

DA- Tagged

I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## William Meikle

Bridget S said:


> Kelly- Tagged (I couldn't get the links to work. I did a search on Amazon, and tagged everything with your name)
> 
> Gary- Tagged
> 
> DA- Tagged
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend!


Ditto


----------



## JumpingShip

I got Gary's, but while I was doing his, I kept getting a 'failure to save' warning. It finally did, but when I moved on to tag Amanda's, it just spun and spun before getting the failure notice. I'll try again later.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Kelly,

I finally managed to get your books tagged. Mary's right. The tagging system is being a pain today.   It was so hard to get the system to accept tags that I finally got fed up and just manually typed in the tags, and then clicked save. That worked a bit better, but even that failed once.


Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

D.A., I didn't tag 99 cents because you said it was an introductory price in the product description. If you raise the price later, that tag could return to bite you.  Otherwise, you're tagged.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MaryMcDonald said:


> I got Gary's, but while I was doing his, I kept getting a 'failure to save' warning. It finally did, but when I moved on to tag Amanda's, it just spun and spun before getting the failure notice. I'll try again later.


Had the same problem.

Kelly, promise I'll get back to you later when the problem is resolved. Sometimes that happens, but not as bad as today.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

R.E.Conary said:


> Still tagging. Made it through page 55.
> 
> See that Donna's Merry-Go-Round is now #12 in Romance; Gertie's Ariana's Pride is #18 -- both on page 2.
> 
> BTW, who's this Stephenie Meyer person gobbling up all the tags??
> 
> Also, Fred Zackel's Creepier Than a Whorehouse Kiss has a new tag: "robot books." He's now with only Asimov and Eando Bander.


Yeah, Stephanie Meyer and Diana Gabaldon. I've got Gabaldon beat in historical romance where I'm #2. Well do our best to help you beat Stephanie Meyer.

When you look at the products tagged with romance, you'll find "also tagged with" on the left side. If you click "historical romance" you'll see Ariana's Pride at #4. If you click "contemporary romance" you'll see The Merry Go Round at #2.

Kelly, still having problems with tags not saving. I WILL finish tagging yours.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

kellabell = tagged


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Okay, Kelly, finally tagged them all.


----------



## HelenSmith

All done, including all of yours, Kelly.

It's funny seeing new covers popping up in people's signatures (Jason!) and realising they're new and won't have been tagged. It's like that 'tea tray' game where you have to memorise objects and then look away and when you look back one of the objects has been removed and you have to work out which it is - except played in reverse.  I don't suppose children are cajoled into playing those sorts of games these days now they have computers. I'm sorry if none of you have any idea what I'm talking about.  Imagine a time before black and white TV sets, when boys wore short trousers and girls played memory games.

Good news about Merry Go Round, Donna. It's on my list to read. I've got to finish up a couple of other books I have already started and then I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## DonnaFaz

RE, thanks for letting me know. That means I'm on the top line of the second page. Woo-hoo!

Kelly, I tagged all your books.

DA, do you want me to go back and untag the 99 cent tags? I don't want them to hurt you later.

Gertie...THANK YOU for the wonderful review you gave my book.

Helen, I finished The Miracle Inspector. Excellent! Look for a review from me very soon.

~Donna~


----------



## Groovy Writer

Major changes to the tagging system, folks. Tags are not being saved, and as a former Web developer I think I know what's changing. (Caution: educated guess ahead.) As I've slogged through enough Amazon pages to fill a phone book (I know, print doesn't equal digital, but stay with me), I've noticed that some people here who are tagging each other have many many more tags than even traditional best-sellers. Amazon "appears" to have caught on and changed the search ranking system based more on title. For instance, search "Antichrist" under Kindle Books and you'll return three pages of Nietzsche being compared to the Antichrist, all with "Antichrist" in the title. My listings have completely disappeared from the top pages, even though I have more tags than the listings ahead of me. I gave up after going deep into the search listings and finding mostly "classics."

As you know, Amazon tracks all of your tags, and any decent systems engineer could run the numbers and chart a trend: A few dozen people giving out hundreds or thousands of tags, all pointing back and forth between each other. Even very active Amazon customers don't tag that much, and their tags tend to range across a wide variety of products, not just books. I remember when Google caught onto the search manipulation trick of setting up multiple websites all pointing back and forth between each other. One day: BOOM, suddenly everything changed and people were crying at the loss of business. Good for Google, but bad for search marketers. This is only a theory; however, my tags still aren't being saved. Watch the categories where you've been strong because of tagging and see what happens. If a bunch of us suddenly find ourselves whistling with the crickets (dropping in search rankings), we can pretty much assume that tagging has been de-emphasized. Good luck!


----------



## Bridget S

Helen- I did tag you


----------



## Debra L Martin

All caught up again.  Yes, tagging was very slow today, but finally got everyone.

Deb


----------



## Ricky Sides

Yep, it's a pain today, but I double checked several books that I'd tagged earlier in the day and all but one stayed tagged. I tagged that one again.   I'm just stubborn that way.

The whole Amazon web structure seems a bit sluggish. Probably because they are tweaking the site. Seen the changes to the author pages yet? 

Well, at least I'm hoping it isn't something I just noticed for the first time today.   There are tabs to index all formats, paperbacks, kindle books, and audio format.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

I do not agree to the 2018 TOS changes.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Groovy Writer said:


> Major changes to the tagging system, folks. Tags are not being saved, and as a former Web developer I think I know what's changing. (Caution: educated guess ahead.) As I've slogged through enough Amazon pages to fill a phone book (I know, print doesn't equal digital, but stay with me), I've noticed that some people here who are tagging each other have many many more tags than even traditional best-sellers. Amazon "appears" to have caught on and changed the search ranking system based more on title. For instance, search "Antichrist" under Kindle Books and you'll return three pages of Nietzsche being compared to the Antichrist, all with "Antichrist" in the title. My listings have completely disappeared from the top pages, even though I have more tags than the listings ahead of me. I gave up after going deep into the search listings and finding mostly "classics."
> 
> As you know, Amazon tracks all of your tags, and any decent systems engineer could run the numbers and chart a trend: A few dozen people giving out hundreds or thousands of tags, all pointing back and forth between each other. Even very active Amazon customers don't tag that much, and their tags tend to range across a wide variety of products, not just books. I remember when Google caught onto the search manipulation trick of setting up multiple websites all pointing back and forth between each other. One day: BOOM, suddenly everything changed and people were crying at the loss of business. Good for Google, but bad for search marketers. This is only a theory; however, my tags still aren't being saved. Watch the categories where you've been strong because of tagging and see what happens. If a bunch of us suddenly find ourselves whistling with the crickets (dropping in search rankings), we can pretty much assume that tagging has been de-emphasized. Good luck!


My books are still in the same place. I just checked. The tagging system does slow down from time to time, just like DTP slows down.

We're not the only place exchanging tags. I'm active in another site that has been exchanging tags for nearly two years.

Honestly, I don't think 168 tags is going to raise any red flags with Amazon considering some categories have books with 400-800 tags. These are trad pub authors. I wouldn't put it past the publishers to have every clerk and secretary tagging their books from home.

We'll just have to wait and see. In the meantime, I'm tagging anyone who requests it. Amazon makes marketing tools available to us for a reason. Their success is tied directly to ours.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

D.A. Boulter said:


> Thanks all. Yeah, I didn't put the 99 cent tag in, someone else did. I guess I'm stuck with the price now. I'll just say that it is an 'introduction to my writing' offer and that this was my idea all along, yeah, that's it.


We can vote it down for you if you want.


----------



## Ricky Sides

D.A.,

There is no reason for you to be stuck with a $0.99 price if that's not what you want. That's especially true if you weren't the original tagger. I just unchecked that tag on your book, bringing the total down to 9. There are more than enough of us to vote it down. 

I agree with Gertie. There is nothing wrong with utilizing the tagging system in an organized and systematic manner. Trading guaranteed 5 star reviews would be unethical. But trading tags does not attest to the quality of the product in the manner that reviews do. Tags just help to identify the content of the books. We aren't attesting to the quality of the book, just the categories it involves.

Like Gertie, I will continue to tag books to help writers categorize their products. I have tagged every version of every book by the members of this thread with but few exceptions. I do it because I like helping people. 

On another note, I'm all caught up for the moment. It's been a difficult tagging day what with the system acting up, but you folks are worth the effort.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Groovy Writer

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> My books are still in the same place. I just checked. The tagging system does slow down from time to time, just like DTP slows down.
> 
> We're not the only place exchanging tags. I'm active in another site that has been exchanging tags for nearly two years.
> 
> Honestly, I don't think 168 tags is going to raise any red flags with Amazon considering some categories have books with 400-800 tags. These are trad pub authors. I wouldn't put it past the publishers to have every clerk and secretary tagging their books from home.
> 
> We'll just have to wait and see. In the meantime, I'm tagging anyone who requests it. Amazon makes marketing tools available to us for a reason. Their success is tied directly to ours.


Good to hear that your placement is holding up. My listings have been ranked all over the place, with appearing and disappearing titles and tags and sales that vanished then reappeared a few days later. I completely agree that Amazon created the tag system for promotion, and however we use it is up to us - no right or wrong way. And we're up against a publishing machine that'll suck up all the O2 if we let it, so tag away! I'll be back later once Amazon gets back up to speed, ready to tag.


----------



## Victorine

Tagged D.A. and Kelly.  Looks like some good books!  

Vicki


----------



## Gary Ponzo

Not sure I understand tags importance.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tags identify the categories of your book. The higher your tag count, the higher your books goes in the individual category lists.

Whether or not Amazon's search engine still uses tags to locate books in a customer search, I can't say. There was a time that it did, and the higher the tag count, the more likely it was that your book would be near the top of that search. Some say that the search engine no longer utilizes tags. But getting placed high in the categories should help with sales.

As Gertie says, I've seen no scientific research on the issue of tags. But it can't hurt and can only help.

Ricky


----------



## kellyabell

Thank you all for the tags.  I'm still working through everyones.  I didn't try today because i was busy, but it sounds like I wouldn't have much sucess anyway.  I'll get back to it tomorrow.  
Kelly
www.kellyabellbooks.com


----------



## OliverCrommer

Just tagged yours, Kelly.


----------



## Guest

Tagged Gary, DA, and Kelly.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Content changed due to 2018 TOS changes. I do not agree to the terms.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Gertie wrote <<We'll just have to wait and see. In the meantime, I'm tagging anyone who requests it. Amazon makes marketing tools available to us for a reason. Their success is tied directly to ours.>>

I agree 100%, and like Ricky, I do it to help indie authors. Getting the word out about indie author books is so darn hard, any little thing I can do to help, I do.

DA, I untagged the 99 cent tag.

~Donna~


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Content changed due to 2018 TOS changes. I do not agree to the terms.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Kelly I got all of yours.
Jason I got your new one.
D.A., I thought I'd tagged yours previously, but checked to be sure and it seems I'd missed it. Done now.

I think I'm all caught up with everyone!

If at all possible could more folks tag my paperback. It is lagging far behind the kindle. Thanks in advance!

http://www.amazon.com/Failing-Test-J-M-Pierce/dp/1451591284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

J.M.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Content changed due to 2018 TOS changes. I do not agree to the terms.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

J.M. Pierce said:


> Kelly I got all of yours.
> Jason I got your new one.
> D.A., I thought I'd tagged yours previously, but checked to be sure and it seems I'd missed it. Done now.
> 
> I think I'm all caught up with everyone!
> 
> If at all possible could more folks tag my paperback. It is lagging far behind the kindle. Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Failing-Test-J-M-Pierce/dp/1451591284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0
> 
> J.M.


Went to do it and I'd already tagged your paperback.


----------



## A_J_Lath

Dreamshade is up on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Dreamshade-ebook/dp/B003T0G6K6/ Happy to reciprocate any tags - just let me know (PMs are acceptable!)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

A_J_Lath said:


> Dreamshade is up on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Dreamshade-ebook/dp/B003T0G6K6/ Happy to reciprocate any tags - just let me know (PMs are acceptable!)


How about putting in some tags that we can check off?


----------



## A_J_Lath

^^Are they not there yet? I just put about nine in! Lemme see...


----------



## A_J_Lath

^^Well, it looks to me like they're there. Hope there's not a problem...


----------



## William Meikle

A_J_Lath said:


> ^^Well, it looks to me like they're there. Hope there's not a problem...


None there when I looked ten seconds ago


----------



## A_J_Lath

Aw hell. Thing is, I can see them - question: should they be visible even when you're not logged in?


----------



## William Meikle

A_J_Lath said:


> Aw hell. Thing is, I can see them - question: should they be visible even when you're not logged in?


Don't know...I'm logged in. I'll go back and check later... it might just be Amazon being slow in disseminating them.


----------



## A_J_Lath

^^Hmmm. Well, it looks like someone else has just tagged 'fantasy', so something's happening. As you say, It could just be that Amazon's slow in getting them out there. Like you, I think I'll come back and check later. Thanks, BTW.


----------



## Bridget S

AJ- tried to tag you.

D.A.- I took off the 99 cent tag.

I hope everyone has a great Sunday!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

AJ, three tags are showing up and I clicked them.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you. Have a great day Bridget.

A.J., if you'll post the tags you want, we can just copy them and insert the tags with the tagging interface. 

Edit: I found the three tags Gertie mentioned and tagged them. I added kindle authors.

Ricky


----------



## A_J_Lath

@J.M. Pierce - bumped up your 'highly recommended' tag.

Thanks for the info peeps - looks like Amazon was just being a bit slow.


----------



## Guest

AJ: Tagged the ones that are showing up now.  Will double back later and get the rest.


----------



## A_J_Lath

@J E McCracken - thanks J E. I just bumped up a load of your tags, BTW.


----------



## William Meikle

A_J_Lath said:


> @J E McCracken - thanks J E. I just bumped up a load of your tags, BTW.


And i got you now AJ -- all tagged


----------



## A_J_Lath

^^Thanks Willie - loads of tags on all your books likewise bumped (BTW - did you bring out an anthology years ago called 'Moonlicht Nicht', or something like that?)


----------



## A_J_Lath

@MargaretLake - all tags for both your books bumped!
@J M Pierce - bumped up the rest of your tags, too.


----------



## William Meikle

A_J_Lath said:


> ^^Thanks Willie - loads of tags on all your books likewise bumped (BTW - did you bring out an anthology years ago called 'Moonlicht Nicht', or something like that?)


Not an antho as such -- it was a short-lived ezine that died due to lack of interest


----------



## A_J_Lath

^^Of course, of course - remember it from when I was touting short stories many years ago (didn't submit to yours, cos the only Scottish connection I have is my ex-wife.  )


----------



## Victorine

Tagged you AJ.  I love your cover, by the way.  Nice!

Vicki


----------



## J.M Pierce

A_J_Lath said:


> @J M Pierce - bumped up the rest of your tags, too.


Thanks AJ! I got yours as well. And I agree, nice cover!

J.M.


----------



## OliverCrommer

Tagged AJ, RE and Willie. All caught up again.


----------



## Learnmegood

I know that someone earlier said that we needed to individually name each person that we tag as we tag them, but I tend to do it in big chunks, and so I am going to continue with my blanket statements of "tagged everyone I've seen since my last message."  

Also, I appreciate everyone's tagging of Learn Me Good -- I am slowly creeping up on 2nd place in humor!  Started to write "number 2", but the phrase "creeping up on number 2" just didn't sound right...


----------



## A_J_Lath

@Victorine &JasonWChan - bumped up all tags on all your books!

Thanks for the compliments about my cover, BTW. All my own work. If you - or anyone you know - would like an SF/Fantasy/Surreal cover, then my website www.raegraphics.co.uk has a portfolio. There's a contact page there for anyone who wants to do some dukkerin.


----------



## A_J_Lath

@ Learnmegood - consider all tags for your book bumped up by my good self!


----------



## Learnmegood

I appreciate your good self, AJ!  And I did get your bad self earlier.  Wait, oxymoron much?


----------



## Vyrl

Hello AJ! Tagged your book . There seems to be a little lag before amazon accepts them. But they all went through while I was logged in. 

Love the cover. Best to you and good luck!


----------



## DLs Niece

I'm so far behind.   I haven't been online much in week. I will try to catch up this week. Thanks to everyone who tagged my uncle's.


----------



## Vyrl

I'll be back tomorrow to check if I've missed anyone. Have to run. The muse calls


----------



## OliverCrommer

I missed Vyrl and DLs somehow. Oh well, I got you two now.


----------



## Groovy Writer

AJ Lath - Tagged  or "bumped" Dreamshade. Looks really interesting - a land of living dreams. So interesting I'm giving it a read. Thank you for sharing.  

DA Boulter - Courtesan = Tagged by me.

Seems like things are running better now at Amazon after a few days of weirdness. While I've been away I formatted for Smashwords, uploaded four titles, and in two days sold more copies than in a few months on Amazon. Love the "pay what you want" feature.

What I enjoy most about tagging is meeting other talented indie authors and getting a feel for their work. Seeing your success gives me hope that this industry can thrive with ebooks.

Many happy sales!


----------



## traceya

amanda_hocking said:


> Tracey-
> 
> When did you do the new cover for Erich's Plea? I love it!


Hey Amanda, thank you - the new cover's fairly recent but I think the witch's hand suits the novel better than the previous cover 

Got Kelly, D.A., A.J. and I'd already done the paperback of yours J.M. - that's me caught up for now 

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## A_J_Lath

@J M DeBord @Traceya - given all your books as many tag bumps as I could!


----------



## JumpingShip

Okay, just got Tracey (the one I hadn't hit yet) and A.J.


----------



## 13500

Tagged AJ, Kelly, D.A. and Gary.


----------



## A_J_Lath

@MaryMcdonald @Karen WB - loads of tags reciprocated!


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up yet again...


----------



## Joel Arnold

Okay - I haven't been on this thread for a while. But I just got done tagging Karen, Mary, DL, Vyrl, Jason Chan, Groovy Writer, Tracey and AJ.

Joel Arnold

Fetal Bait Apocalypse; 3 Collections in 1








Evelyn's Drum - $2.99


----------



## D.M. Trink

I would love to be included in the tagging--please tag mine (Kindle & paperback). Thanks!
I'll go up the page and start tagging yours.
Delyse
okay tagged-Joel,Mary, Traceya,groovy writer,Karen -tagged before,William, Bridget
Thanks Margaret--just tagged you,Jason , AJ ,Vyrl
Just tagged you John--Thanks & to AJ too!
Thanks Ricky-just tagged all of yours!
Thanks Joel!
Tagged D.L!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-Rainbow-Delyse-Rodrigues-Trink/dp/1452873259/ref=tmm_pap_title_0
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Joel and Delyse.


----------



## Learnmegood

Joel,
I had tagged Evelyn's Drum before, but hadn't seen the other 2 until seeing your sig just now.  Got them.  And congrats on leading the pack in the "Joel Arnold" tag! 

Delyse, got you too.


----------



## A_J_Lath

@Joel Arnold @Badtrink - tagged!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Joel and Delyse. 

Ricky


----------



## Joel Arnold

Got you Delyse and Margaret. John, I tagged you a while back - glad to hear I'm leading the Joel Arnold category!  

Joel


----------



## Learnmegood

Think I might lead a campaign to add the tag "Joel Arnold" to Learn Me Good, just to give you some healthy competition.


----------



## Joel Arnold

Learnmegood said:


> Think I might lead a campaign to add the tag "Joel Arnold" to Learn Me Good, just to give you some healthy competition.


Ha!


----------



## Debra L Martin

Got AJ and Delyse this round.  all caught up again.


----------



## Groovy Writer

Tagged two titles for Elyse and two for Joel Arnold.


----------



## Guest

Joel: Tagged Bedtime Stories and Bait.  Delyse: tagged both editions of your book.


----------



## Vyrl

Joel and Delyse -- got you both. The titles look great


----------



## DLs Niece

Ok, I am up to page 55 now. I will catch the rest of you later in the week.


----------



## SimonWood

I've been on the road for the last couple of weeks--so who needs tagging?


----------



## HelenSmith

How did it go, Simon?  Hope you sold loads of books.

Joel, Evelyn's Drum is new, isn't it?  It goes well with the other covers.

I'm up to date on everyone.


----------



## Guest

Simon:  Tagged all of yours.


----------



## Joel Arnold

HelenSmith said:


> Joel, Evelyn's Drum is new, isn't it? It goes well with the other covers.


Helen, yes, I just released that last month. Thanks! Although I'm wondering if the cover actually conveys the content accurately - I've been thinking of changing the image, but still not sure.

Anyway, got Simon tagged, James I'd already tagged, and made sure I had Helen's all tagged, too!
Joel


----------



## D.M. Trink

Joel-tagged your 2 others that I missed before
Also got James. Helen & Deb

Thanks!


----------



## Bridget S

Tagged 

Joel 

Delyse

Simon

Have a terrific Tuesday


----------



## DonnaFaz

Joel, I tagged your collection. Had already tagged the other.

~Donna~


----------



## A_J_Lath

@Deb Martin
@Ricky Sides
@vryl
@DLs Niece
@Simonwood
@R E Conary
@HelenSmith
@Bridget S (tags I missed earlier)

Flung loadsa tags at you all - phew! Busy morning's work.


----------



## 13500

A big thank you to all the taggers. "A Whisper to a Scream" is #1 in infertility, motherhood, Illinois (Barack Obama's "The Audacity of Hope" is #2), and the amazon breakthrough novel awards. 

You all rock!


----------



## Groovy Writer

Simon, I tagged Working Stiffs, Road Rash, and The Scrubs.


----------



## Fixer

_Re: SimonWood - I've been on the road for the last couple of weeks--so who needs tagging?_

I do ... I do ...!

*Kindle:* http://amzn.to/bBD6vi
*Paperback:* http://amzn.to/bnFePq


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thanks for the tags A.J.


Ricky


----------



## Joel Arnold

Tagged you, Fixer!
Joel


----------



## D.M. Trink

Fixer-you are tagged!


----------



## Guest

Ok, Joel, Donna, Goovy, Fixer, Ricky, badtrink, and the others before that. I've got you covered!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003OQUOFI


----------



## Rye

Hey, everybody. I've never really understood the importance of tagging before, but you all are giving me a better understanding of it. I'm off to tag a bunch of the books of everyone on here. If anyone is interested in tagging one or all of mine I would really appreciate it. Thanks.

(Escape) http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001HN67FQ?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B001HN67FQ

(The Assassin) http://www.amazon.com/The-Assassin-ebook/dp/B0010Z7NFE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1277243038&sr=1-2

(Deadlock) http://www.amazon.com/Deadlock-ebook/dp/B0034KYRLQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1277243091&sr=1-1

(Bounty Hunter) http://www.amazon.com/Bounty-Hunter-ebook/dp/B001OC6VD8/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1277243061&sr=1-3


----------



## William Meikle

Rye said:


> Hey, everybody. I've never really understood the importance of tagging before, but you all are giving me a better understanding of it. I'm off to tag a bunch of the books of everyone on here. If anyone is interested in tagging one or all of mine I would really appreciate it. Thanks.


Got them all Rye. Welcome to the thread


----------



## Rye

Thanks, I just tagged all 7 of yours as well.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Rye,

I was tagging your books when I noted two tags that appear to be malicious tags. They are on The Assassin. The tags are: defectivebydesign and drm infected. Do you want them voted down?

Proceeding to your other books.

Ricky


----------



## Rye

Thanks Ricky, yes please. Actually, I'm such a noob with tags....I didn't even know you could vote a tag down! I think it was originally published with the DRM before I knew that was a dirty word!  Then I re-published without the DRM. I'm off to tag all of yours now.


----------



## Victorine

Tagged Delyse, Rye and Fixer.  I think I'm caught up again.    Thanks to everyone for the tags, you all are awesome.

Vicki


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thanks Rye. I'll go vote them down. You may want to edit your original post and ask for folks to vote those two tags down. You should also add a few more tags. That will make negative tags disappear from the main screen.

Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tagged, Rye. Voted down the 99 cent tag on the last one since that isn't the price. 

I'll vote down the other two maltags.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Yep, I voted that 99 cent tag down too.


----------



## Fixer

At the risk of sounding really STOO-PIDD!!! ... I just noticed the little doohickey that says to _*press the "t" key twice in succession,*_ to move immediately to a tagging window. Beats the wahpookie out of waiting for the page to load then scrolling aimlessly to find the tag section on each book page - not to mention the way the checkboxes jump around when you try to click them off.

I've tagged almost 500 books, and boy, would THAT have saved me some time I'll never get back. Like I said, I may just be embarrassing myself by exposing the sheer depth of what I don't know ... but then again, if I'm that dense, there's prob'ly hundreds out there like me who never noticed it either.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Arf. Now I learn this.   

Ah well, better late than never. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

We wouldn't have know if you hadn't discovered that, Fixer. Now we have to get lots more people in here to tag so we can have fun with that.


----------



## J.M Pierce

All caught up. Great to see so many new people! Welcome all.

J.M.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Fixer, tagged your paperback. Had already tagged the Kindle edition.

Rye, tagged all of your books.

~Donna~


----------



## Rye

All right, got about half the thread tagged. Added a few to mine as Ricky suggested. Got both of Margaret's, J.M., and Donna.


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
Got Joel's new one [I'd already tagged the other two], Delyse both versions and all of Rye's - welcome to the newcomers.

Thanks to all those who've tagged me 

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## OliverCrommer

All caught up.


----------



## Bridget S

Rye- tagged


----------



## Guest

Rye: Tagged 'em all - kindle and paperback.  Thanks to Ricky for pointing out the negative ones so I could vote those down.


----------



## Vyrl

Fixer said:


> At the risk of sounding really STOO-PIDD!!! ... I just noticed the little doohickey that says to _*press the "t" key twice in succession,*_ to move immediately to a tagging window. Beats the wahpookie out of waiting for the page to load then scrolling aimlessly to find the tag section on each book page - not to mention the way the checkboxes jump around when you try to click them off.


Well it helped me. Thanks!

BTW -- Got all your books, Rye. Welcome and good luck!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Got Rye and Fixer -- voted down inappropriate.  Finally figured out how to do that -- but it took some time.  Thought everyone but me knew about the 'tt'--felt stupid when I finally discovered it.  Feel better now.


----------



## Learnmegood

Rye, got your 4 books, and Fixer, I had your Kindle tagged, but not the print.  That's been rectified.


----------



## A_J_Lath

Latest tag dispersion op recipients are as follows:
@fixer
@foreverjuly
@rye (except the mal-tags)
@D A Boulter


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up again...


----------



## karencantwell

Okay, I'm working my way through this list slowly but surely.  So far I've tagged Donna, Sierra, Jess C, Ricky, David, Eric, and Kristie.

I'll do more today!  I'm actually having a blast seeing everyone's books.


----------



## William Meikle

karencantwell said:


> Okay, I'm working my way through this list slowly but surely. So far I've tagged Donna, Sierra, Jess C, Ricky, David, Eric, and Kristie.
> 
> I'll do more today! I'm actually having a blast seeing everyone's books.


Got yours Karen... don't know how I missed it before


----------



## D.M. Trink

Got Rye--will go back and vote down
Got JM & Forever July

For mine --if you can please click see all tags and tag the last 15!
Thanks to all!

Tagged D.L!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-Rainbow-Delyse-Rodrigues-Trink/dp/1452873259/ref=tmm_pap_title_0
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC


----------



## Guest

Gotcha, Karen.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

karencantwell said:


> Okay, I'm working my way through this list slowly but surely. So far I've tagged Donna, Sierra, Jess C, Ricky, David, Eric, and Kristie.
> 
> I'll do more today! I'm actually having a blast seeing everyone's books.


Tagged you, Karen, and started reading your book last night.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

badtrink said:


> Got Rye--will go back and vote down
> Got JM & Forever July
> 
> For mine --if you can please click see all tags and tag the last 15!
> Thanks to all!
> 
> Tagged D.L!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-Rainbow-Delyse-Rodrigues-Trink/dp/1452873259/ref=tmm_pap_title_0
> http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC


Delyse, Amazon doesn't let us check more than 15 tags. Added the extra allowed.


----------



## karencantwell

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tagged you, Karen, and started reading your book last night.


Thanks Gertie! Just tagged yours too -- love your cover!

Also tagged William and James. On to more . . .


----------



## D.M. Trink

Thanks Margaret!
Tagged Karen.

How do I vote down Rye's unwnated tags?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

badtrink said:


> Thanks Margaret!
> Tagged Karen.
> 
> How do I vote down Rye's unwnated tags?


At the end of the tags, you'll see _Agree with these tags?_. Click on that. On the right side of each tag, you'll see a tiny box with a gray check mark. Click that check mark and you'll see the count go down by one.


----------



## Rye

I got everyone on these last couple pages. Have a few more to go. Whew!


----------



## Debra L Martin

Got Rye and Karen tagged.  welcome to the new folks!

Deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

karencantwell said:


> Thanks Gertie! Just tagged yours too -- love your cover!


That's the nicest thing you could have said to me. I absolutely love my covers. Did you have a favorite between the two? (Shameless fishing for compliments)

I'm enjoying your book.


----------



## D.M. Trink

At the end of the tags, you'll see Agree with these tags?. Click on that. On the right side of each tag, you'll see a tiny box with a gray check mark. Click that check mark and you'll see the count go down by one.

Thanks Margaret(Gertie)--I did the above so Rye's unwanted tags are almost all gone


----------



## lvoynich

Thanks for all the tags, everyone. Welcome new people. And I'm caught up again (I think)


----------



## farrellclaire

Fixer said:


> At the risk of sounding really STOO-PIDD!!! ... I just noticed the little doohickey that says to _*press the "t" key twice in succession,*_ to move immediately to a tagging window. Beats the wahpookie out of waiting for the page to load then scrolling aimlessly to find the tag section on each book page - not to mention the way the checkboxes jump around when you try to click them off.
> 
> I've tagged almost 500 books, and boy, would THAT have saved me some time I'll never get back. Like I said, I may just be embarrassing myself by exposing the sheer depth of what I don't know ... but then again, if I'm that dense, there's prob'ly hundreds out there like me who never noticed it either.


Thanks so much for pointing that out! Just call me STOO-PIDD.


----------



## 13500

Tagged you, Rye.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Karen's books. I also unchecked enough of my tags to check the last 15 in both versions of your book badtrink.

Ricky


----------



## Groovy Writer

Rye - I tagged Escape

Lana - Checked and I got Alaska Healing previously

Karen Cantwell - I took the monkeys and ran all through the tags.

Welcome to the newcomers!


----------



## Sharlow

Looks like I'm all caught up now as well. Miss a few days and this thread will add so many pages to it.


----------



## Guest

Got Sharlow, Karen, Ricky, Ivonyich, Rye, and Deb!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003OQUOFI


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you.


----------



## CCrooks

I'm new to this thread, and would like to join the tagging fun. Please tag my books? Thank you very much. Tonight I'll be able to begin going down this long list and tag yours.

- Christina 
Thrill of the Chase








L.A. Caveman








Choose Your Own Romance - A Gamebook


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged ya,

Ricky


----------



## William Meikle

CCrooks said:


> I'm new to this thread, and would like to join the tagging fun. Please tag my books? Thank you very much. Tonight I'll be able to begin going down this long list and tag yours.
> 
> - Christina
> Thrill of the Chase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.A. Caveman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Choose Your Own Romance - A Gamebook


Got you Christina. Welcome to the thread


----------



## Groovy Writer

Hi Christina,

I tagged your first two titles. Mine are linked in my signature. Thank you!


----------



## J.M Pierce

You are tagged Christina. Welcome to the group!

J.M.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Welcome, Christina. Got all three tagged.

I bought _Choose Your Own Romance_ a few days ago.


----------



## CCrooks

Thanks for the welcome, and the tags. I've tagged much of everyone's on this page, and will continue backward after a bit of a break. It's great to see everyone's stories!



> I bought Choose Your Own Romance a few days ago.


Thank you!  Hope you enjoy it.

- Christina


----------



## DonnaFaz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> (Shameless fishing for compliments)


I love your covers!!

Got you tagged, Karen. Welcome to the thread.

Tagged all three, Christina. Welcome to you, too!

~Donna~


----------



## CCrooks

Hmm, on Donna's I got a message saying "You cannot add more than 15 tags per item." But I wasn't adding, I was just clicking. Odd.


----------



## DonnaFaz

CCrooks said:


> Hmm, on Donna's I got a message saying "You cannot add more than 15 tags per item." But I wasn't adding, I was just clicking. Odd.


If you check a tag box, Amazon considers that 'adding' a tag. You only get 15 per product. But thanks for trying to check more than that on my book. 

~Donna~


----------



## CCrooks

Ah. Thanks for explaining, Donna. I'm new at this. 

Thanks for your welcome too.

- Christina


----------



## Vyrl

Got DA, Karen and CC tagged!

Welcome and best of luck to you! 

--Rob


----------



## Bridget S

Christina- tagged


----------



## Guest

Christina: Got your three kindle books and the one hardcover edition.


----------



## CCrooks

Thanks for the tags. Thanks for the welcome.  I got everyone on this page. Also did previous page: Deb Martin, Rye, Delyse, Karen, James, A.J., John, D.A., Bridget, Jason, and Tracey. To be continued after a break.

- Christina


----------



## 13500

Tagged you, Christina. Welcome and thanks for the tags.


----------



## OliverCrommer

All caught up again.


----------



## Rye

Just finished tagging everyone also.


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
Got Karen and Christina's three.... caught up again  

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Got ya, Christina.  All caught up again.


----------



## Sharlow

Hey! I'm caught up again, as if you can ever stay caught up on this thread.


----------



## Ed_ODell

I'm caught up through page 70 of this thread.

Jason, Deb Martin, Sharlow -- congratulation on your new books!

All other new authors: welcome aboard!

ForeverJuly: Did you change your cover? It showed I already tagged you, but I think I would have remembered your cover.

BV Larson: you're killin' me here!

I'll get to the rest tomorrow!

These things must work; I've seen many, many more paperback sales over the last two weeks! Please keep it up, and thanks to each of you!


----------



## CCrooks

Tagged: KristieLM, LindaW, David Derrico, Jeff, Sierra Rose, Claire, HelenS, Jess Scott, Ed O'Dell


----------



## Guest

Ed_ODell said:


> ForeverJuly: Did you change your cover? It showed I already tagged you, but I think I would have remembered your cover.


Ha, well thanks for the effort. No, no cover change. Early Alzhiemer's?


----------



## mamiller

I was missing Christina, somehow Rye, D.A and even Ed slipped by me...but I'm all tagged up now.  My apologies for the delay.  Don't ever get to be my age.  Things move slowly.


----------



## CCrooks

Got you, Maureen.


----------



## D.M. Trink

Thank-you to all that tagged me!

I tagged now--Maureen's other book, Christina, Ed, Sharlow, D.A.,----time for coffee!

Lot's of coffe later--R.E.(Rachel)--tagged your other books now!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-Rainbow-Delyse-Rodrigues-Trink/dp/1452873259/ref=tmm_pap_title_0


----------



## karencantwell

Okay, before my computer went haywire, I tagged Delyse, Deb, Claire, Jeff, Helen and Dave C.  After another cup of coffee and some errand running, I'll do more!  And I'm definitely not selecting any negative tags -- paying attention to that.


----------



## A_J_Lath

All tagged:
@karencantwell
@lvoynich
@farrelclaire
@sharlow
@CCrooks
@Ed_ODell 
@mamiller

Phew! This is a tough thread to keep up with, so if anyone reckons I haven't reciprocated a tagging, please let me know - PMs acceptable!


----------



## William Meikle

I'm caught up again too


----------



## Dennis Phillips

Please tag me and I will return the favor. I have pasted a link to my book below.
Thanks, and best wishes for success to all,
Dennis Phillips


----------



## Dennis Phillips

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=r.e.conary&x=17&y=17

[/quote]

All have been tagged. I'm new at this; hope I did it right.
Dennis


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tagged, Dennis.  Welcome.


----------



## Bridget S

Dennis- tagged!


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

CCrooks, badtring, and Marycantwell = tagged


----------



## mamiller

Gotcha Dennis


----------



## Guest

Tagged Dennis.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Dennis Phillips said:


> Please tag me and I will return the favor. I have pasted a link to my book below.
> Thanks, and best wishes for success to all,
> Dennis Phillips


Glad to see you here, Dennis! (I tagged you yesterday.)

~Donna~


----------



## D.M. Trink

Got Dennis, D.Nathan & Bridget!


----------



## CCrooks

Tagged Nathan & Dennis.


----------



## Victorine

Tagged:
Dennis
Christina
Karen

I think I'm caught up with everyone.  Let me know if I have forgotten anyone.  

Welcome aboard new authors!

Vicki


----------



## Ricky Sides

I got you already Dennius, but welcome to the thread.

Ricky


----------



## Ed_ODell

I'm all caught up!

Thanks again to all for your continued participation. May we all see the front pages!

I'm off to work a bit on my second book. I'll do my best to check in and tag new books once a day.

Regards,

Ed


----------



## Learnmegood

All caught up again.

Dennis, did you mean to just have those 4 books tagged?


----------



## J.M Pierce

Welcome Dennis! Got you!


----------



## 13500

Gotcha, Dennis.


----------



## traceya

Got you tagged Dennis - welcome to the thread  

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## OliverCrommer

Just got Ed's.


----------



## Guest

Just tagged Jason's and Traceya's


----------



## CCrooks

Tagged Mary McDonald, Victorine Lieske, Rachel Cord, Joel Arnold, J.M. & Robert Marston Fanney (I must've already got you two), Ed Swartley, Simon Wood, and Daniel Leston/DL's niece.

- Christina


----------



## DonnaFaz

I invited 11 new authors this morning. Please consider taking a few minutes once or twice a week to do some inviting. New authors are popping up every day. I know I'm missing lots of them.

~Donna~


----------



## Sheree Zielke

Sorry, I feel dumb, but I am brand new to this, and I have no idea what you mean by tagging someone else's book. Would someone please tell me what people are talking about? Thanks.

Sheree


----------



## 17284

Hi folks, a girl named Donna sent me here, something about tags... 

Actually, to be honest, my book has some tags and some readers have clicked them but like Sgt Schulz used to say, 'I know nothink!' 

I'm still in kindle-garten...


----------



## 17284

ok, i read your post Donna in my thread...

That sort of explains some of it, i thought the whole bestseller bizzo was based on sales... man, someone's been tagging me with some silly stuff, I'm currently no.1 in humor- lawyers and criminals- and the word lawyer does not even appear in my book, tho there are a few criminals - but none of them have representation 

Not just that, I somehow ended up No.4 in humor-self-help and psychology - and for anyone who's read but a sample of my novel, you know I'm speaking the truth when I say the main bloke's self is so far from help, he should be in the 'beyond help' psychology section..

I really think my book belongs in mystery/humor or mystery/literary or murder mystery but it's way up high in those

So I'm kind'a confused..


----------



## 17284

Anyway Donna, i'm happy to tag yours...I'll just go re-read your post to make sure i get it right...I don't want you taking all my obscure spots..


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there folks,

Welcome to the thread.

Tags describe the content of your book. Think of it in terms of utilizing key words that tell the customers something about your book. For example, a murder mystery would use the tag *murder mystery, *which identifies its genre, along with other key words that apply to the book.

Tagged both versions of your book Simon.
Ricky


----------



## 17284

Done, Donna 

Thanks Ricky for the further explanation...will reciprocate now..


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you.


----------



## DonnaFaz

simon fenn said:


> Hi folks, a girl named Donna sent me here, something about tags...


Thank you, Simon...it's been years since I've been called 'a girl'.  I tagged your book.

Sheree, I tagged yours, too. You need to add link to your book in your signature line. Here's one for everyone to use until you can update your siggie line:
http://www.amazon.com/Marthas-Vine-ebook/dp/B003SE7MNI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1277470121&sr=1-1

Welcome to the thread!
~Donna~


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Martha's Vine.

Donna beat me to the link.  

Ricky


----------



## 17284

You're welcome Donna, glad it felt nice being_ tagged_ a 'girl'.


----------



## 17284

Sheree; Just tagged yours, I'm glad none of them clashed with mine


----------



## William Meikle

Got Simon and Sheree... Welcome to the thread. 

All caught up again.


----------



## 17284

Hey Williem, thanks, got, well, some of yours, at least half i think, u have so many...

I didn't know the tags applied to each book so i need to go back and do Ricky's and any others i didn't realize had multiple titles


----------



## Guest

Simon, Sheree - Tagged your books.  Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Learnmegood

Hi Simon and Sheree, I tagged your books.

Simon, tags are sometimes added by other users, and they can seem random.  But the categories that your book is ranked under, ie lawyers -- you should have selected that yourself somewhere along the line.  You can go to your dashboard and change the categories that your book falls under.


----------



## 16205

Got Crooks, Simon and Sheree.  I think I'm all caught up again.

Welcome to the thread! 

Danielle


----------



## 17284

Ok, all caught up - I do have a question; if I'm ticking tags that my own book is tagged with, doesn't that cancel itself out in terms of putting my book lower down the order of that tag category?

For instance, with 'Mystery-hard-boiled' , I'm not too far from #1, or I wasn't yesterday, anyway. If i tick another author's 'mystery-hard-boiled' tag, am I doing myself a disservice?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

simon fenn said:


> Ok, all caught up - I do have a question; if I'm ticking tags that my own book is tagged with, doesn't that cancel itself out in terms of putting my book lower down the order of that tag category?
> 
> For instance, with 'Mystery-hard-boiled' , I'm not too far from #1, or I wasn't yesterday, anyway. If i tick another author's 'mystery-hard-boiled' tag, am I doing myself a disservice?


Product ranking doesn't have anything to do with tags. Those are categories you set up when you published your book. Tagging another book mystery doesn't affect your product ranking. A lot of things affect your product ranking. Sales are the major thing that push you up the ladder.

Tags are another way for readers (and us) to identify your book. Being on the first page of a particular tag gives you a lot of exposure. When you reach #2 on the first page of, e.g., mystery, your cover will show next to the discussion group for mystery. When you hit #1 on the first page, you'll see your cover displayed at the top of the discussion group.

Tags are another marketing tool provided by Amazon that we should take advantage of.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Simon and Sheree, got you both.  Welcome.


----------



## 17284

ok, ty Gertie, I see (said the blindman) I'm understanding it more...sorry, Aussies can be a little territorial..


----------



## Gertie Kindle

simon fenn said:


> ok, ty Gertie, I see (said the blindman) I'm understanding it more...sorry, Aussies can be a little territorial..


Back in my traveling days, I found Aussies to be the friendliest, most generous people in the world.

Click on the name beside your most popular tag and see how far you have to go to get to the first page. It may seem like you'll never get there, but I'm first page with one book in several categories and moving up quickly with the second book.


----------



## 17284

Ya, true about Aussies.. Ok, I'll admit it, it's just me that's territorial - my countrymen would be ashamed..

I gotta hit the sack..


----------



## Dennis Phillips

traceya said:


> Got you tagged Dennis - welcome to the thread
> 
> Cheers,
> Trace


Gotcha back--thanks
Dennis


----------



## Dennis Phillips

simon fenn said:


> Ya, true about Aussies.. Ok, I'll admit it, it's just me that's territorial - my countrymen would be ashamed..
> 
> I gotta hit the sack..


Tagged--thanks!


----------



## Dennis Phillips

KarenW.B. said:


> Gotcha, Dennis.


Tagged you back! thanks!


----------



## Dennis Phillips

J.M. Pierce said:


> Welcome Dennis! Got you!


Thanks,
Gotcha back.


----------



## Dennis Phillips

Learnmegood said:


> All caught up again.
> 
> Dennis, did you mean to just have those 4 books tagged?


Me? I only have one book. I tagged yours. Do you have more?


----------



## Dennis Phillips

CCrooks said:


> Tagged Nathan & Dennis.


Thanks,
Gotcha back.
Dennis


----------



## Dennis Phillips

badtrink said:


> Got Dennis, D.Nathan & Bridget!


Thanks,
Gotcha back.


----------



## Dennis Phillips

mamiller said:


> Gotcha Dennis


Thanks,
Gotcha back.


----------



## Dennis Phillips

D. Nathan Hilliard said:


> CCrooks, badtring, and Marycantwell = tagged


Tagged!


----------



## Dennis Phillips

Bridget S said:


> Dennis- tagged!


Thanks,
Gotcha back.


----------



## Dennis Phillips

Sharlow said:


> Hey! I'm caught up again, as if you can ever stay caught up on this thread.


All Tagged. Hope you'll do the same when you get a minute.
Dennis Phillips


----------



## Dennis Phillips

D.A. Boulter said:


> Got ya, Christina. All caught up again.


Tagged. Hope you'll do the same when you get a minute.
Dennis Phillips


----------



## HelenSmith

Yoo-hoo, Simon - nice to see you here having chatted to you on the kindle forum.

And... I'm all caught up with everyone's tags.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dennis Phillips said:


> Tagged. Hope you'll do the same when you get a minute.
> Dennis Phillips


Tagged you a while ago, Dennis. When I see somebody start tagging, I double check. It's so easy to miss someone.


----------



## terryr

Dang... I lose track of this for a couple weeks and now look. Fifteen new pages! I'm sorry, everyone... it's going to take me a while. But as I catch up I'll post the names like I was doing.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Simon and Sheree, you have been tagged. Welcome.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Woo-hoo! I absolutely LOVE you people! I moved into the #11 spot on the romance page.

~Donna~


----------



## Ricky Sides

Congratulations!


----------



## Victorine

Tagged Simon and Sheree.  

Vicki


----------



## daringnovelist

I could use some tagging on my new book HAVE GUN, WILL PLAY, which is still so new that Amazon hasn't posted the book description yet.

http://www.amazon.com/Have-Gun-Will-Play-ebook/dp/B003TU20I8/

If you like to pick and choose your tags, here is the description to help you decide. (It is very much a whodunnit too, even though that is not really reflected in the description.)

HAVE GUN, WILL PLAY is a humorous mystery western. Mick and Casey McKee aren't exactly your average gunslingers. He's young and inexperienced, and has much too sunny a disposition for a gunman. She's younger, meaner, less experienced, but a much better shot. They got married the day they met and still getting to know each other.

When they get a job protecting the daughter of a stagecoach king--and her grand collection of toys--it seems like an opportunity to go someplace new. But after the wrong kidnapping, a murder, another wrong kidnapping, a couple of jewel heists and a few knocks to the head, Mick and Casey are left holding the bag of toys. Mick, however, is not as dumb as he seems, and as for Casey...nobody steals her gun and gets away with it.

Now I'm off to go catch up on my tagging myself.

Camille


----------



## Guest

Gotcha, Camille.


----------



## D.M. Trink

Okay-I think I'm caught up!
I tagged Dennis, Camille, Simon and T.M.

Delyse
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-Rainbow-Delyse-Rodrigues-Trink/dp/1452873259/ref=dp_return_2?ie=UTF8&n=283155&s=books


----------



## Ricky Sides

Got your new book Camille. I also checked your other books, found some new tags I'd never checked, and added those as well.

Ricky


----------



## William Meikle

Also gotcha, Camille.


----------



## 13500

Simon and Sheree--tagged and welcome.

Camille--tagged your new book. Congrats!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Got the gun-having-traveling book. Still love the cover. Description sucks, though. I mean, nothing? I know you were having trouble and all, but to leave it blank like that...

David Dalglish

p.s.

JK. JK. I know it takes time.


----------



## daringnovelist

Half-Orc said:


> Got the gun-having-traveling book. Still love the cover. Description sucks, though. I mean, nothing? I know you were having trouble and all, but to leave it blank like that...
> 
> David Dalglish
> p.s.
> JK. JK. I know it takes time.


Dude! That's what the tags are for!

(At least until Amazon gets off its duff and posts the description. I don't know why they do that. They pass the whole book in a day, but they can't clear a little 100 word description in less than a week?)

And thanks to those who tagged me. I'm working through more tagging slowly. (I think I got everyone who mentioned that they tagged me, but I try to "tag it forward" too.)

Camille


----------



## CCrooks

Tagged Camille's HGWP, Simon Fenn, David Dangles, and T.M. Roy. Congrats, Donna!


----------



## DonnaFaz

Thanks for the congrats. I'm 2 'romance' tags away from besting the Pride and Prejudice DVD...with Colin Firth! (Maybe I should stop now. There's no way I more romantic than Fitzwilliam Darcy. <g>)

Camille, I tagged your new book. Congrats on your new baby!!!

~Donna~


----------



## SimonWood

Thanks to my taggers.  I've been out returning the favor.


----------



## 17284

Sorry for my kindle-garten paranoia but all my ranks have dropped since i started tagging... especially mystery and hard-boiled...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DonnaFaz said:


> Woo-hoo! I absolutely LOVE you people! I moved into the #11 spot on the romance page.
> 
> ~Donna~


Faaannnnntastic!!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

CCrooks said:


> ...David Dangles...


How the heck do people remember this stuff? 

David Dalglish


----------



## Gertie Kindle

simon fenn said:


> Sorry for my kindle-garten paranoia but all my ranks have dropped since i started tagging... especially mystery and hard-boiled...


gertierushesintoholdsimonshandandstrokehisfeveredbrow

No correlation. Ranks are sales, tags are identifiers.

My ranking goes up and down like a yo-yo. I sale can put me up by as much as 10K.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your new one Camille. Congratulations.


----------



## CCrooks

> How the heck do people remember this stuff?


The magic of beefcake. :waggles eyebrows:

- Christina


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DonnaFaz said:


> Thanks for the congrats. I'm 2 'romance' tags away from besting the Pride and Prejudice DVD...with Colin Firth! (Maybe I should stop now. There's no way I more romantic than Fitzwilliam Darcy. <g>)
> ~Donna~


Thanks, now I have to watch the DVD. There goes my evening writing schedule.


----------



## DonnaFaz

CCrooks said:


> The magic of beefcake. :waggles eyebrows:
> 
> - Christina


Magical, memorable beefcake. LOL

~Donna~


----------



## OliverCrommer

Caught up again.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Half-Orc said:


> How the heck do people remember this stuff?
> 
> David Dalglish


Priceless!

Got you Camille.

J.M.


----------



## Daphne

I would be very grateful for some tags - especially if someone understands better than I do what sort of categories my book should be in. Anyone still wanting tags (is there an optimum number?) I'd be happy to oblige. Nice to know there is a support network - thanks.


----------



## CCrooks

Tagged you, Daphne. You may find it helpful to look at a few books similar to yours, and use similar tags. I'd recommend adding a handful soon, before everyone here goes to tag you.  I don't know if there's an optimum number of tags. I think it's the more the merrier, as long as the tags are relevant. Will look forward to other answers to that question. 

- Christina


----------



## Guest

Tagged Daphne and CCrooks.


----------



## Sharlow

Caught up again.


----------



## Daphne

CCrooks said:


> Tagged you, Daphne. You may find it helpful to look at a few books similar to yours, and use similar tags. I'd recommend adding a handful soon, before everyone here goes to tag you.  I don't know if there's an optimum number of tags. I think it's the more the merrier, as long as the tags are relevant. Will look forward to other answers to that question.
> 
> - Christina


Thanks for the advice


----------



## CCrooks

Got your new ones tagged, Daphne. Looks good.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Got you tagged Daphne.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up again.  6 pages and now I forget all the names.  Daphne, Sharee, & Simon anyway.  + someone's new one.  I need to go to bed.


----------



## farrellclaire

Sorry, badtrink - I seemed to have missed you before.  Got you now though.  Sorry again.


----------



## Guest

Tagged you, Daphne.


----------



## DonnaFaz

I tagged you, Daphne.

~Donna~


----------



## Daphne

Lots of exciting things happened on the tagging front - thank you all! Been exploring and tagging around your books. Happy days.


----------



## kayakruthie

I put a new book this week, and it needs some tagging. I've been catching up here--just tagged about 50 titles. Phew! You've all been so great about this. It has been so helpful.

http://www.amazon.com/Good-Morning-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003TFET9Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1277554055&sr=1-2

By the way, if you haven't read J.A. Konrath's column this week, it is a true inspiration.

WWW.jakonrath.blogspot.com


----------



## William Meikle

kayakruthie said:


> I put a new book this week, and it needs some tagging. I've been catching up here--just tagged about 50 titles. Phew! You've all been so great about this. It has been so helpful.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Good-Morning-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003TFET9Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1277554055&sr=1-2
> 
> By the way, if you haven't read J.A. Konrath's column this week, it is a true inspiration.
> 
> WWW.jakonrath.blogspot.com


Got you... but it's not as if you -really- need the tags when your book is at #500 

All caught up

Willie


----------



## A_J_Lath

Latest tag dispersals:
@dennis phillips
@simon fenn
@T M Roy
@daringnovelist
@kayakruthie


----------



## Bridget S

Tagged:
Simon F.
Camille
Kayakruthie
Daphne

Happy Weekend


----------



## Ricky Sides

Got your new book tagged Ruth.

Ricky


----------



## karencantwell

Now I think I'm working backwards, but here's what I did today (still not caught up!):

CCrooks
Jason
Sharlow
Daphne
DA Boulter
Ruth
Bridget (evidently did this one earlier, but it wasn't on my own list)


----------



## Joel Arnold

I tagged Daphne, CCrooks and Kaya

Joel


----------



## Guest

Got your new one, Ruth.  Congrats!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Daphne (welcome!) and Ruthie's new one (Congrats on the great ranking right out of the box).


----------



## Dennis Phillips

Daphne said:


> I would be very grateful for some tags - especially if someone understands better than I do what sort of categories my book should be in. Anyone still wanting tags (is there an optimum number?) I'd be happy to oblige. Nice to know there is a support network - thanks.


you've been tagged!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks for post Konrath's latest blog post, Ruthie. He may not think of himself as an exception, but he is an inspiration.


----------



## Dennis Phillips

Joel Arnold said:


> I tagged Daphne, CCrooks and Kaya
> 
> Joel


I have tagged
Joel Arnold
Karen Cantwell
Bridgett Stegman
AJ Lath
Ruth Francisco
Claire Farrell
Jason Letts
David Dalglish
Melanie Niles
Donna Callea


----------



## Learnmegood

OK, got
Camille
Simon (Used to LOVE that show Simon&Simon, btw)
Daphne
Kayakruthie (325 when I checked!  Nice!)


----------



## Vyrl

Lots of new ones! Keep em' coming!

I've tagged:

Daphne
Ruth
Dennis
Camille
Simon 
Simon F. 

Best of luck and many sales to all!


----------



## JumpingShip

D.A., Daphne and Christine, tagged you. Working through some more but finding that I've already tagged a bunch on this page. lol


----------



## J.M Pierce

All caught up!


----------



## Dennis Phillips

MaryMcDonald said:


> D.A., Daphne and Christine, tagged you. Working through some more but finding that I've already tagged a bunch on this page. lol


I tagged 
Camile Laguire
Robert M Fanney
Mary McDonald
Jason Chan
Rye James
Edward R ODell
JM Debord
Debra Martin
Helen Smith
Swartley


----------



## Dennis Phillips

Vyrl said:


> Lots of new ones! Keep em' coming!
> 
> I've tagged:
> 
> Daphne
> Ruth
> Dennis
> Camille
> Simon
> Simon F.
> 
> Best of luck and many sales to all!


Vyrl,
Someone showed me, but I can't remember; Isn't there a way to look (at your profile or something) and see who's tagged you?


----------



## Ed_ODell

I have caught back up to this point!

I have to believe in the power of this! I've done zero promoting of my paperback. However, as the number of tags has grown, sales -- especially of the paperback -- has grown. For the first time, paperback sales outnumbered Kindle sales for the week. 

Please keep up the great work. I can't begin to thank each of you for your participation!

And to all new members, welcome!

Regards,


----------



## Joel Arnold

I got Dennis and Ed!
Joel


----------



## DonnaFaz

Ruth, I tagged your book. I'm going to go check out the blog now. Thanks!

~Donna~


----------



## Victorine

Tagged Daphne, Camille's new book, and Ruth.  I think that's everyone.  

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ed_ODell said:


> I have caught back up to this point!
> 
> I have to believe in the power of this! I've done zero promoting of my paperback. However, as the number of tags has grown, sales -- especially of the paperback -- has grown. For the first time, paperback sales outnumbered Kindle sales for the week.
> 
> Please keep up the great work. I can't begin to thank each of you for your participation!
> 
> And to all new members, welcome!
> 
> Regards,


That's what we like to hear. This is a simple way to promote visibility. Congrats on the sales.

Now I'm going to have to ask everyone to tag my paperbacks 

Catherine and the Captain

Ariana's Pride


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dennis Phillips said:


> Vyrl,
> Someone showed me, but I can't remember; Isn't there a way to look (at your profile or something) and see who's tagged you?


Go into your public profile (not your author profile). In the search box at the top, type in, e.g., Margaret Lake. That will pull up all the books I have tagged.

You'll see a box on the left showing most common tags I've used. If one of your tags is in that box, click on it and you'll see everything I've tagged under that category.

If it's not there, there will be another place you can click underneath that to show all tags. That will bring up a box with all tags listed alphabetically. Scroll down to the one you are looking for and click on it. Again, that will bring up all the books I've tagged under that category.

Caution: Not everyone's public profile matches their author profile. I used to use a different screen name at amazon until I started tagging. Then I changed it so my public and author profiles match.


----------



## Debra L Martin

Wow, miss a couple of days and the books pile up.  Congrats to all the new folks with books out.

Today I got:

Camille, Cristina, Simon, Daphne, Ruth and Dennis.

All caught up again.

Deb


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up -- and got your paperbacks Margaret


----------



## Gertie Kindle

williemeikle said:


> All caught up -- and got your paperbacks Margaret


Thanks, Willie.


----------



## D.M. Trink

Okay--I think I'm caught up--let me know if I missed you!

I tagged: Margaret's paperbacks
            Simon
            David Dalglish
            Claire
            Daphne
            Ruth


----------



## CCrooks

Tagged Ruth Francisco!


----------



## J.M Pierce

Got your paperbacks Margaret.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

J.M. Pierce said:


> Got your paperbacks Margaret.


Thanks, J.M.


----------



## Greenkeeper

Start over at the beginning and got through page two. This is going to take a while.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Greenkeeper said:


> Start over at the beginning and got through page two. This is going to take a while.


You'll start hitting a lot of posts where we just say "Gotcha!" It's not as bad as it seems.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You'll start hitting a lot of posts where we just say "Gotcha!" It's not as bad as it seems.


I second this, Greenkeeper. It won't take as long as you think.

Margaret, I tagged your paperbacks.

~Donna~


----------



## Dennis Phillips

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Go into your public profile (not your author profile). In the search box at the top, type in, e.g., Margaret Lake. That will pull up all the books I have tagged.
> You'll see a box on the left showing most common tags I've used. If one of your tags is in that box, click on it and you'll see everything I've tagged under that category.


Thanks, Margaret. I found it. I don't guess there's a way to see a list of everyone who's tagged me in one place, is there? It might make tagging them back easier. Currently, I've just been working from the back of the thread toward the front looking for books I haven't tagged yet. Also, I wanted to ask you a question about getting my work noticed. May I send you PM for that? I didn't know if this would be the proper thread for that or not. I assume that would be the Book Forum. I'm still new and still learning. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dennis Phillips said:


> Thanks, Margaret. I found it. I don't guess there's a way to see a list of everyone who's tagged me in one place, is there? It might make tagging them back easier. Currently, I've just been working from the back of the thread toward the front looking for books I haven't tagged yet. Also, I wanted to ask you a question about getting my work noticed. May I send you PM for that? I didn't know if this would be the proper thread for that or not. I assume that would be the Book Forum. I'm still new and still learning. Thanks again for your help.


Nope, have to check person by person. It makes it impossible when the author and personal names don't match.

Feel free to PM. Glad to help if I can.


----------



## 13500

Gotcha, Daphne, kayakruthie and Gertie's two paperbacks.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks everyone for tagging my paperbacks. They were really feeling left out.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Okay, got Jertie, Joel, Dennis, Ruthie.

And I've got a new pub out, so fresh that the product description hasn't arrived yet.

Pilton's Moon/Vengeance is Mine


----------



## Victorine

Tagged your paperbacks, Margaret!    I didn't want them to be left out in the cold.

I might have a paperback soon to tag!!  Wheeee!  I can't wait.  

Vicki


----------



## Groovy Writer

Getting caught up here, and tagged:

Camille LaGuire: Have Gun Will Play
Daphne Coleridge: The Artist's Model
Ruth Francisco: Good Morning, Darkness
DA Boulter: Got your novella collection
Dennis Philips: Tagged you back


----------



## OliverCrommer

Tagged DA.


----------



## CCrooks

Have tagged D.A. Boulter/Vengeance is Mine; B.V. Larson/Real Life, Blood of Gold, and Shifting; S.D. Best; Lana Voynich; Kelly Abel; Gary Ballard; and Margaret's paperbacks. 

- Christina


----------



## jesscscott

I tagged all on page 32 (thought that was the latest, d'oh!...surfed into that page first), and this latest page. Will always be back to jump around and tag whoever I might've missed ^^

Have a good week!


----------



## J.M Pierce

I'd already tagged two but somehow missed two, Jess. I've tagged them all now.

J.M.


----------



## Guest

Got Margaret's paperbacks, DA's latest, and a couple of Jess' that I missed before.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

Got your paperbacks covered Margaret. I'd have sworn I did those before, but found one I'd apparently missed. Sorry about that.

Got D.A.'s new book.

To the folks thinking of verifying if another thread member has tagged you, it's really simpler just to tag everyone in the thread. If we all do that, then everyone profits. Of course, not everyone will be willing to do that. But then you're ahead in Karma. 

As for me, I tag everyone who isn't out to do me harm.   I try to tag all versions of everyone's book in the thread. I also tag books for folks who don't come into the thread. It gets to be a habit.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## DLs Niece

Good morning Kindleboarders!!  I've got my second cup of coffee at hand and I'm ready to play catch up.  Off to tag...


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
Wow great to see some more new people
Got Simon, Sheree, Camille's new one, Daphne, DA's new one, Ruth and Gertie's p/backs - whew  

Thanks to all who've tagged me

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## NoLongerHere

Bye


----------



## Debra L Martin

Tagged Margaret's paperbacks
DA's new one
All of Jess

Caught up for the micro-second....


----------



## William Meikle

I'm all caught up... and recently signed contracts to bring a -lot- of back catalogue work to Kindle so there'll be a whole heap of new tagging to do soon


----------



## DLs Niece

williemeikle said:


> I'm all caught up... and recently signed contracts to bring a -lot- of back catalogue work to Kindle so there'll be a whole heap of new tagging to do soon


Congrats!!  

I'm also all caught up!  Thank you once again to those of you who took the time to tag my uncle's books.

For those that suggested he join here, he's hoping to at some point. Uncle Dan is new to this and has never joined a forum, posted a blog or even visited Facebook or Twitter before, so I volunteered to be his online presence until he feels more comfortable with this medium.


----------



## DonnaFaz

DA, I tagged Pilton's Moon.

I'm caught up.

And, Dennis, I'm like Ricky. I don't check who has or hasn't tagged me. If an author is here, they should be tagging everyone here in exchange for the tags they receive. Everyone tags everyone. That's the rule.

~Donna~


----------



## Gertie Kindle

J.M. Pierce said:


> I'd already tagged two but somehow missed two, Jess. I've tagged them all now.
> 
> J.M.


Good thing you caught that, J.M. Made me check and I had missed two of Jess' also. Got them all now.



Ricky Sides said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Got your paperbacks covered Margaret. I'd have sworn I did those before, but found one I'd apparently missed. Sorry about that.
> Have a great day,
> Ricky


My fault, Ricky. I just published the paperback and few weeks ago and didn't even think about mentioning it here.

Thanks to everyone who has tagged them.


----------



## Learnmegood

Got Jess's and Gertie's paperbacks.

Learn Me Good (paperback) is only 4 tags away from 2nd place in Humor!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Learnmegood said:


> Got Jess's and Gertie's paperbacks.
> 
> Learn Me Good (paperback) is only 4 tags away from 2nd place in Humor!


WTG


----------



## 13500

D.A. --tagged your new one. Congrats.


----------



## Staceywb

Hi everyone.  I'll go through and tag books that I don't recognize from the other three tagging groups I'm in.   If you haven't tagged Glimpse, could you please?  The link is in my signature for the kindle version, which is linked to the paperback as well.  If you're so inclined, please pump up some of my lesser tagged tags.

Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Staceywb said:


> Hi everyone. I'll go through and tag books that I don't recognize from the other three tagging groups I'm in.  If you haven't tagged Glimpse, could you please? The link is in my signature for the kindle version, which is linked to the paperback as well. If you're so inclined, please pump up some of my lesser tagged tags.
> 
> Thanks!


Clicked all tags on both versions. Welcome, Stacey.


----------



## 13500

Hi, Stacey. I tagged both versions of your book.


----------



## Ricky Sides

No problem Gertie. I got it now.  

Stacey, I tagged both versionss of your book.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Staceywb

Thanks, guys!  I tagged all the books from this page six pages back and the first page.  Gotta take my kids swimming now, I'll do more later.


----------



## JoeMitchell

Fixer said:


> At the risk of sounding really STOO-PIDD!!! ... I just noticed the little doohickey that says to _*press the "t" key twice in succession,*_ to move immediately to a tagging window. Beats the wahpookie out of waiting for the page to load then scrolling aimlessly to find the tag section on each book page - not to mention the way the checkboxes jump around when you try to click them off.
> 
> I've tagged almost 500 books, and boy, would THAT have saved me some time I'll never get back. Like I said, I may just be embarrassing myself by exposing the sheer depth of what I don't know ... but then again, if I'm that dense, there's prob'ly hundreds out there like me who never noticed it either.


This is so handy, I had to repeat it. I'm glad I saw this now, as I'm just getting started on tagging everyone's books listed in this thread.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged both versions of Shard Mountain.

Ricky


----------



## 13500

Ootwah,

I tagged both versions of your book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You're tagged, Ootwah. Welcome to our party.


----------



## William Meikle

Ricky Sides said:


> Tagged both versions of Shard Mountain.
> 
> Ricky


Me too


----------



## Guest

Tagged both editions of Shard Mountain and Glimpse.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Please note! I have changed the title of this thread to Author Tag Exchange (Readers Welcome!). My purpose is to clarify what happens in here for new authors who join KBs.

~Donna~


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Egad, you can't just change the title of a thread with so many hits just like that! I need warning and time to adjust. Oh, man, this is happening all so fast. Someone hold me and tell me it'll be alright.

David Dalglish


----------



## OliverCrommer

Tagged Ootwah.


----------



## Bridget S

Tagged Shard Mnt.


----------



## Vyrl

Half-Orc said:


> Egad, you can't just change the title of a thread with so many hits just like that! I need warning and time to adjust. Oh, man, this is happening all so fast. Someone hold me and tell me it'll be alright.
> 
> David Dalglish


Yep. Spun me for a little loop too


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Half-Orc said:


> Egad, you can't just change the title of a thread with so many hits just like that! I need warning and time to adjust. Oh, man, this is happening all so fast. Someone hold me and tell me it'll be alright.
> 
> David Dalglish


Walk it off, Oligart.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Learnmegood said:


> Learn Me Good (paperback) is only 4 tags away from 2nd place in Humor!


This is the fun part of this thread! Congrats!

Ootwah, I tagged both versions of your book. Stacy, ditto for both versions of yours.

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz

Half-Orc said:


> Egad, you can't just change the title of a thread with so many hits just like that! I need warning and time to adjust. Oh, man, this is happening all so fast. Someone hold me and tell me it'll be alright.
> 
> David Dalglish


Didn't you get the memo? Everyone was SUPPOSED to read my mind. LOL

I apologize, everyone.

~Donna~


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Sorry, I missed the KB mind-reading seminar. Dangit.

David Dalglish


----------



## Vyrl

Half-Orc said:


> Sorry, I missed the KB mind-reading seminar. Dangit.
> 
> David Dalglish


I'm determined to get it the next go 'round. Will be very useful when it comes to being the good husband .


----------



## D.M. Trink

Thank-you all for the tagging!

This time I tagged:
Stacy
Greenkeeper
Jess's
Joesph
D.A's new one


----------



## Staceywb

I believe I have gotten to the point where I have tagged everyone that is actively tagging.  I also have to say that for the first time I paid attention to the "tt" method and am in the STOO-PID group for not trying that sooner.  Der.  (Good thing the company is fine.  Ha!)


----------



## DonnaFaz

Vyrl said:


> I'm determined to get it the next go 'round. Will be very useful when it comes to being the good husband .


You've got a GREAT attitude. I'll bet you are well-loved by your wife.

~Donna~


----------



## JoeMitchell

I’ve tagged all the editions from the authors posting in the first 10 pages so far.
DonnaFaz, sierra09, jesscscott, Half-Orc, Eric C, KristieLeighMaguire, ldenglish, David Derrico, Jeff, farrellclaire, HelenSmith, daveconifer, Maria Hooley, Lisa Hinsley, T.L. Haddix, Gertie Kindle, HaemishM, David McAfee, Victorine, Deb Baker, Ed_ODell, Sharlow, horse_girl, Jasmine Giacomo, Ricky Sides, KarenW.B

I’ll tag more tomorrow.  Thanks for tagging me back.


----------



## Vyrl

DA -- got your new book. 
Jess -- have yours as well!
Joseph -- both versions.

Thanks to all who tagged my hard copy. And I didn't even have to ask. You gals and guys rock!

Best of luck and many happy sales to all!

--Rob


----------



## Victorine

Ootwa - Tagged
Stacy - Tagged
Jess - Tagged new ones

I think I'm all caught up again.  

Vicki


----------



## Guest

Tagged up with Victorine, Vyrl, Ootwa, Stacey, Bridget. Some of the others I'd gotten B4 (and after!). Gotta stop playing Bingo.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Jess, I tagged all of your books...Kindle versions and paperbacks.
RE, tagged your Kindle.
Rob, I tagged your paperback.

All caught up.

~Donna~


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

Congrats on the new Kindle release R.E. Got it tagged.

Ricky


----------



## 13500

Congrats, R.E. Your new release is tagged.


----------



## Guest

Got it, RE.


----------



## robertduperre

Well, because of this thread, I went on a tagging spree!  That's one more for most of y'all.  If anyone wants to help me out, as well...


----------



## William Meikle

robertduperre said:


> Well, because of this thread, I went on a tagging spree! That's one more for most of y'all. If anyone wants to help me out, as well...


Got you Robert -- welcome to the thread


----------



## 13500

Gotcha, Robert. Thanks for the tags.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your book Robert. Thanks for the tags.

Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You're tagged, Robert.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

R.E.Conary said:


> Tagged both versions of "glimpse" and "Shard Mountain."
> 
> The kindle edition of "Still a Bitch" is now live.
> http://www.amazon.com/Rachel-Cord-Still-Bitch-ebook/dp/B003TXSX72
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tags appreciated. Thanks.


Got you, R.E.

Don't know what the problem is, but I keep missing people. I'm only finding out because all of you post who you have tagged.

If I don't mention that I've tagged you, *please* let me know.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Catherine and the Captain is on the first page of historical romance!!!  YAY

Thanks everyone.


----------



## robertduperre

Thanks, everyone!

And Margaret, I must've missed you before.  Now you're done.  Congrats on the first page!


----------



## Bridget S

Tagged Robert


----------



## Guest

Gotcha, Robert.


----------



## J.M Pierce

All caught up with many paperbacks tagged as well! Welcome everyone!

J.M.


----------



## Katie Salidas

Just to let you know, I'm still tagging. This thread is huge. But I'm seeing a lot of cool looking books. Back to clicking away!


----------



## Vyrl

Robert, Katie, Jason (can't believe I missed you before...), and RE's new one -- gotcha.

Best to all!


----------



## robertduperre

Thanks, all.  I'll keep checking this thread and make sure to tag all those who post after this.  

Vryl and Katie, gotcha.


----------



## traceya

O.K. got both of Stacey's, both of Joseph's, R.E. got yours and Robert you're tagged.

And Donna - fancy changing the name like that - I almost cruised straight past it


----------



## OliverCrommer

Just tagged Robert.


----------



## robertduperre

Just tagged Jason...


----------



## CCrooks

Thanks, everyone, for the tags. 

Latest tags: Robert J. Duperre, Katie Salidas, Joseph Mitchell, Stacy Wallace Benefiel, Jess C. Scott, and R.E. Cord (I really like your new Kindle cover!)

- Christina


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Got Ootwah, Stacy, R.E. (congrats on a new one) and Robert.


----------



## DonnaFaz

traceya said:


> O.K. got both of Stacey's, both of Joseph's, R.E. got yours and Robert you're tagged.
> 
> And Donna - fancy changing the name like that - I almost cruised straight past it


I'm glad you found it.

Robert, I tagged your book.

~Donna~


----------



## Sharlow

I am caught up again. Man theres a lot of new ones.


----------



## D.M. Trink

Victorine--I thought I had tagged yours ages ago--sorry tagged now
Tagged Robert

Delyse
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-Rainbow-Delyse-Rodrigues-Trink/dp/1452873259/ref=tmm_pap_title_0


----------



## robertduperre

All caught up and tagged, up to Life's a Bitch...

Thank you everyone.


----------



## DonnaFaz

badtrink said:


> Victorine--I thought I had tagged yours ages ago--sorry tagged now
> Tagged Robert
> 
> Delyse
> http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-Rainbow-Delyse-Rodrigues-Trink/dp/1452873259/ref=tmm_pap_title_0


Delyse, I just tagged your paperback. Hadn't realized that I'd missed it.

~Donna~


----------



## Debra L Martin

Got Ootwah and Robert this session.

Deb


----------



## Groovy Writer

I see some new names, and have tagged them:

Katie Salidas - I tagged Carpe Noctern
Stacey Benefial - I tagged Glimpse
Robert Duperre - I tagged The Fall

Hope everyone is having a good morning. Guess it's afternoon for many of you now.

-J.M.D.


----------



## Susan Petrone

I've started going through all the postings on this thread and clicking on the existing tags (since I assume those are the ones you've created and prefer).

Any reciprocity is welcome: http://www.amazon.com/A-Body-at-Rest-ebook/dp/B003PJ7CS6/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

(You can see that I'm new at this by my paltry number of tags.)

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Susan Petrone said:


> I've started going through all the postings on this thread and clicking on the existing tags (since I assume those are the ones you've created and prefer).
> 
> Any reciprocity is welcome: http://www.amazon.com/A-Body-at-Rest-ebook/dp/B003PJ7CS6/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
> 
> (You can see that I'm new at this by my paltry number of tags.)
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Your tags will soon start rising if we have anything to say about it. Tagged both ebook and paperback.


----------



## William Meikle

Susan Petrone said:


> I've started going through all the postings on this thread and clicking on the existing tags (since I assume those are the ones you've created and prefer).
> 
> Any reciprocity is welcome: http://www.amazon.com/A-Body-at-Rest-ebook/dp/B003PJ7CS6/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
> 
> (You can see that I'm new at this by my paltry number of tags.)
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Got you Susan -- welcome to the thread


----------



## Joseph Rhea

Wow! I was last here on page 15, now it's up to 85! Looks like I have several hours worth of tagging to do to catch up...
Joe

p.s. and thanks for all those who tagged both the Kindle and Paperback versions of Cyberdrome! I will be returning the favor shortly (if I haven't already)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Joseph Rhea said:


> Wow! I was last here on page 15, now it's up to 85! Looks like I have several hours worth of tagging to do to catch up...
> Joe
> 
> p.s. and thanks for all those who tagged both the Kindle and Paperback versions of Cyberdrome! I will be returning the favor shortly (if I haven't already)


Don't know how I missed you but I did. Got both your ebook and paperbook.


----------



## robertduperre

Got everyone up to this point.

And William:  A murder mystery that involves golf?  Not THAT'S a good walk spoiled!


----------



## Susan Petrone

Thanks Gertie and Willie (and everybody). This is a great community.


----------



## Groovy Writer

More authors tagged:

Susan Petrone: A Body at Rest
Joseph Rhea: Cyberdrome

And to share some good news: I'm on the first page for "paranormal thriller" and "supernatural thriller"!


----------



## William Meikle

robertduperre said:


> Got everyone up to this point.
> 
> And William: A murder mystery that involves golf? Not THAT'S a good walk spoiled!


My PI might live in St Andrews, but he doesn't like or play golf... just the money the golfing clients give him... he's more of a beer, poker and cigarettes kind of guy


----------



## D.M. Trink

Thanks Donna!

Tagged Susan (kindle& paperback)

Delyse


----------



## Bridget S

Susan- tagged
Joseph- tagged.  My nephew was studying nanotechnology (I saw that was one of your tags).  I'm kind of afraid I might not be smart enough to read your book 

Deb- I got your books tagged (somehow I missed you)


----------



## Joseph Rhea

Bridget S said:


> Susan- tagged
> Joseph- tagged. My nephew was studying nanotechnology (I saw that was one of your tags). I'm kind of afraid I might not be smart enough to read your book
> 
> Deb- I got your books tagged (somehow I missed you)


Thanks for the tags, Bridget. 
FYI, the nanotechnology in Cyberdrome is accurately presented (which is why it is tagged, I think), but your nephew doesn't need to know anything about it to enjoy the book. It's really a "hero's quest" adventure (like many fantasy novels) but taking place in the real world thirty or so years from now...

Thanks also to Groovy Writer, Margaret Lake, and everyone else who tagged my novel!
As many here have stated, this is a very generous community!


----------



## Guest

Susan, Joe: Tagged both your kindle and paperback editions.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Susan, I tagged both versions of your book.

Joe, I checked and had already tagged both versions of yours.

~Donna~


----------



## jesscscott

J.M. Pierce said:



> I'd already tagged two but somehow missed two, Jess. I've tagged them all now.
> 
> J.M.


New ones, man. Thanks, shall tag all on this page now ^^


----------



## jesscscott

DonnaFaz said:


> DA, I tagged Pilton's Moon.
> 
> I'm caught up.
> 
> And, Dennis, I'm like Ricky. I don't check who has or hasn't tagged me. If an author is here, they should be tagging everyone here in exchange for the tags they receive. Everyone tags everyone. That's the rule.
> 
> ~Donna~


I don't check either, I try to get whoever/all that I can ^^


----------



## Learnmegood

Tagged Robert.


----------



## HelenSmith

Thanks, everyone. 

All done.


----------



## 13500

I think I am all caught up. 

Susan--got your book.

If I have missed anyone, please let me know.


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged Susan's book. Both versions.

I also double checked a couple I wasn't certain I'd tagged in the past, but it turns out I was being paranoid.  I'm all caught up at the moment.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Guest

I'm all caught up. Thanks for the help everyone!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003OQUOFI


----------



## Vyrl

Susan and Joseph --

Welcome and tagged!!

Best of luck. The books look fantastic! 

--Rob

P.S. Congrats to Gertie for making #1


----------



## traceya

Hi,
I got Susan - welcome to the thread   and Jess, I'm sorry I'd missed the two new ones previously   but you're tagged now   

I think I'm caught up for now but if I HAVE missed anyone please let me know  

Gertie I forgot to say Congratulations for making the first page!! Two thumbs up.

This thing must be working I'm seeing a steady increase in sales - so hurray for me  

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Dennis Phillips

Tagged Robert Duperre, Susan Petrone, William Meikle, Jess C Scott, and Helen Smith.


----------



## JoeMitchell

Another big tagging session, working through all the pages of this thread from the beginning.  Yesterday I got pages 1-10, today pages 11 to 50.  I’ve got just about everyone.  Any books linked in the signature (or easily linked from a link in the sig) got tagged for all editions listed on Amazon.

Today I got the following authors:
Carolyn Kephart, adegan, kebuzf, SimonWood, edwardgtalbot, jonfmerz, Davidjb, D. B. Henson, Joseph Rhea, MariaESchneider, Amyshojai, dpare71, davidhburton, Joel Arnold, plumboz, Kristen Painter, L.J. Sellers, novelist, Nancy C. Johnson, Author, JanaOnWheels, FP, Karl David Klein, NickSpalding, James Earle McCracken, daringnovelist, williemeikle, MinaVE, JimC1946, traceya, Deb Martin, JasonWChan, keithdbz, lyndahilburn, LRGiles, J.M. Pierce, VickiT, maryannaevans, Joe Chiappetta, Ali Cooper, Mark Cotton, shadow2683, Brian Drake, RonnellDPorter, matte633, Christopher Mitchell, amanda_hocking, R. Reed, T.M. Roy, sbaum4853

Thanks to everyone tagging my book as well.  It’s great that we can help each other out like this, and I’m getting to know you all, strangely, through reading the tags on your books.


----------



## Dennis Phillips

Ootwah said:


> Another big tagging session, working through all the pages of this thread from the beginning. Yesterday I got pages 1-10, today pages 11 to 50. I've got just about everyone. Any books linked in the signature (or easily linked from a link in the sig) got tagged for all editions listed on Amazon.
> 
> Today I got the following authors:
> Carolyn Kephart, adegan, kebuzf, SimonWood, edwardgtalbot, jonfmerz, Davidjb, D. B. Henson, Joseph Rhea, MariaESchneider, Amyshojai, dpare71, davidhburton, Joel Arnold, plumboz, Kristen Painter, L.J. Sellers, novelist, Nancy C. Johnson, Author, JanaOnWheels, FP, Karl David Klein, NickSpalding, James Earle McCracken, daringnovelist, williemeikle, MinaVE, JimC1946, traceya, Deb Martin, JasonWChan, keithdbz, lyndahilburn, LRGiles, J.M. Pierce, VickiT, maryannaevans, Joe Chiappetta, Ali Cooper, Mark Cotton, shadow2683, Brian Drake, RonnellDPorter, matte633, Christopher Mitchell, amanda_hocking, R. Reed, T.M. Roy, sbaum4853
> 
> Thanks to everyone tagging my book as well. It's great that we can help each other out like this, and I'm getting to know you all, strangely, through reading the tags on your books.


I got you


----------



## OliverCrommer

I should be caught up too.


----------



## Groovy Writer

Tagged Jess Scott and Joseph Mitchell


----------



## CCrooks

Tagged Joseph Rhea/David Rhea

Also tagged Susan Petrone

Aaaand Amanda Hocking, Mark Cotton, Mina V.E., and Jay Bell! It is fun to look at everyone's books.


----------



## traceya

Hi all,

Made page 1 [An Unholy Encounter] and page 2 [Erich's Plea] for fantasy, dungeons and dragons

Still woefully behind on Fantasy, Action Adventure but I'll keep trying 

Cheers & Thanks 
Trace


----------



## robertduperre

Think I have everyone up to now...


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up again AND finally reached page 1.  Done!  Funny seeing someone on about page 7 commenting on the length of the thread and number of books to be tagged.

Susan & Joseph, gotcha.


----------



## farrellclaire

I'm on the third page of the horror tags - think that's cool.  Two more tags and I'll be ahead of The Ring DVD, next goal after that is to beat The Shining.


----------



## Debra L Martin

Got Susan and Joe's paperback version.

Caught up again.  Thanks to all for tagging my books as well.  Appreciate it.

Deb


----------



## NoLongerHere

Bye


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Looks like everyone is moving up the ladder.  Congrats to all of you.


----------



## Amyshojai

I've got to go through and update all the tags--welcome welcome to all the new books!

I've got a new one, too! COMPLETE CARE FOR YOUR AGING CAT has just now gone "live" but doesn't have all the profile info yet, but I'd appreciate tags when y'all get the chance. Here's the link...still need to get that set up here.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B003U4WVOG/

Okay, now going through and tagging everyone to get caught up.

purrs,
amy


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Gotcha Amy.  Have you considered 'feline' as a tag?


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks! I think I've got everyone. Uhm...nope, hadn't thought of using "feline" and will add that.

best,
amy


----------



## D.A. Boulter

added feline for you


----------



## William Meikle

Amyshojai said:


> I've got to go through and update all the tags--welcome welcome to all the new books!
> 
> I've got a new one, too! COMPLETE CARE FOR YOUR AGING CAT has just now gone "live" but doesn't have all the profile info yet, but I'd appreciate tags when y'all get the chance. Here's the link...still need to get that set up here.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B003U4WVOG/
> 
> Okay, now going through and tagging everyone to get caught up.
> 
> purrs,
> amy


Got it Amy... think I'm caught up again.


----------



## 13500

intinst said:


> I wonder what potential buyers of a book think when they see tags with 20 or more counts and no reviews?
> Do they realize that it is just authors swapping tags without really reading the books or are they fooled into believing that because all those tags are marked, someone must have read the book and liked it?


I understand what you are saying, however, tags are not an endorsement either way--negative or positive--they are just a way to get noticed among the hundreds of thousands of books available on amazon.


----------



## Amyshojai

D.A. Boulter said:


> added feline for you


Thanks a bunch! And...I *think* I got the book cover added to my siggy. *s*

best,
amy


----------



## Dennis Phillips

I tagged Amy Shojai and Gary Ponzo.  

Question, guys: I've started at the end, paging backwards.  I'm now at page 69 and I am seeing many I have already tagged, but only coming across a few new writers periodically.  Would it be better to go to a book list or author list and begin tagging from there?  Just wondering if they are not on this thread, would they even know they'd been tagged.  Is is best to stay on this thread.  Maybe I should start at the front. And thanks you all for your tags. Please let me know if I've missed you, but I think I've goten everyone from pages 86-69 (going backwards).
Dennis Phillips


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dennis Phillips said:


> I tagged Amy Shojai and Gary Ponzo.
> 
> Question, guys: I've started at the end, paging backwards. I'm now at page 69 and I am seeing many I have already tagged, but only coming across a few new writers periodically. Would it be better to go to a book list or author list and begin tagging from there? Just wondering if they are not on this thread, would they even know they'd been tagged. Is is best to stay on this thread. Maybe I should start at the front. And thanks you all for your tags. Please let me know if I've missed you, but I think I've goten everyone from pages 86-69 (going backwards).
> Dennis Phillips


I think it's best to stay here. A lot of the people on those lists don't come here anymore. Once you get caught up, keeping up is a lot easier.

Got your new one, Amy.



intinst said:


> I guess you are correct, I had not thought of it as not being an endorsement.
> Thank you for explaining that to me.


Basically, all we're saying is that we agree that Amy's book is about cats, e.g. A lot of people don't like to write reviews. That's why I ask them to tag my book instead, so a number of my tags are from satisfied readers.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Amy, I tagged your new one.

Margaret, did you know you're on page 2 of 'romance'? You're over taking ME. How dare you? LOL

~Donna~


----------



## Groovy Writer

Amy Shojai: hey there, my tags made your top ones rise to 8 each. I then went and tagged some others to get to 15 total. My kitty (9-year-old, 17# long black hair male named Gandolf) is purring in his sleep next to me. He's a prince...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DonnaFaz said:


> Amy, I tagged your new one.
> 
> Margaret, did you know you're on page 2 of 'romance'? You're over taking ME. How dare you? LOL
> 
> ~Donna~


Hee-Hee

Now here's the magic of tagging. Go to the list on the left of products also tagged with and click on contemporary. I will disappear entirely.


----------



## 13500

Tagged your new book, Amy.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Hee-Hee
> 
> Now here's the magic of tagging. Go to the list on the left of products also tagged with and click on contemporary. I will disappear entirely.


But...but...I don't want you to disappear. I don't know anyone else on that page. 

~Donna~


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DonnaFaz said:


> But...but...I don't want you to disappear. I don't know anyone else on that page.
> 
> ~Donna~


Yeah, we'll take on the big guys together.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Oh now that is just too cute.  

Gertie, you've outdone yourself this time.

Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Oh now that is just too cute.
> 
> Gertie, you've outdone yourself this time.
> 
> Ricky


Awww, thanks, Ricky.


----------



## Amyshojai

Groovy Writer said:


> Amy Shojai: hey there, my tags made your top ones rise to 8 each. I then went and tagged some others to get to 15 total. My kitty (9-year-old, 17# long black hair male named Gandolf) is purring in his sleep next to me. He's a prince...


Thanks everyone! And scritches to Gandolf...what a cool kitty name!

amy


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your new book Amy.


----------



## Staceywb

I'm all caught up!


----------



## OliverCrommer

Staceywb said:


> I'm all caught up!


Me too!


----------



## Dennis Phillips

Tagged:
Paul Clayton
Anna Murray
Jessica Billings
Stacy Wallace Benefiel
Amanda Hocking
Kelly Abel
Gary Ballard
SD Best
Lana Voynich
Best of success to you all!


----------



## Guest

Tagged Amy's new one.


----------



## traceya

Got Amy's new one - congratulations  

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Debra L Martin

Amy, got your new one.

BTW, the picture you used for the cover is the spitting image of my girl, Crystal.  Are you sure you didin't sneak in one night and snap her picture?

Congrats on the new book.

Deb


----------



## Amyshojai

Deb Martin said:


> Amy, got your new one.
> 
> BTW, the picture you used for the cover is the spitting image of my girl, Crystal. Are you sure you didin't sneak in one night and snap her picture?
> 
> Congrats on the new book.
> 
> Deb


Thanks again, everyone! Deb, I've had a number of folks say the cover-kitty looks very familiar. When the book first came out, I attended a cat show and donated an autographed copy (print copy) to the winner of the "senior cat" division and he was the spittin' image--pun intended. *s*

best,
amy


----------



## Groovy Writer

Dennis Phillips said:


> Tagged:
> Paul Clayton
> Anna Murray
> Jessica Billings
> Stacy Wallace Benefiel
> Amanda Hocking
> Kelly Abel
> Gary Ballard
> SD Best
> Lana Voynich
> Best of success to you all!


Hi Dennis, I don't remember if I posted that I've tagged Proximian.

I'm a tagging machine, so anyone I've missed, please just say the word.


----------



## Amyshojai

R.E.Conary said:


> "Meow." Tagged Amy's new book.
> 
> Slinky (17+) says, "read this book."
> Softie (14) just says, "feed me."


Purrrrfect! *s* Seren says, "how can I paw-tograph an ebook?"


----------



## MariaESchneider

Time for me to ask for help again--and to catch up. YIKES, there are about 20 pages since I last updated...crazy!

Here's my latest book, which is very lonely and could use a few tags:











I shall commence tagging...!

Edited to add: Thankfully many of the pages were just comments and not all new books...I'm about halfway...


----------



## Guest

Got your new one, Maria.  Congratulations!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Maria,

I Tagged your new book and another that I'd missed in the past. 

Best of luck with your new release. I couldn't resist your anthology, so I one clicked it.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Groovy Writer

Maria,

Tagged the new one and Tracking Magic. Best of luck!

-JMD


----------



## Dennis Phillips

Hi Dennis, I don't remember if I posted that I've tagged Proximian.

I'm a tagging machine, so anyone I've missed, please just say the word.
[/quote]

Hi JM. I don't know how to check to see if you've tagged me or not. I know I have to access your profile and then "see all tags," but how do I get to your Amazon profile?
Thanks, Dennis


----------



## 13500

Maria--tagged your new one. Congratulations.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Got Maria.  Congrats on a new book up!


----------



## jesscscott

Tagging whoever I missed -- one request:

Could anyone here *please *do me a favor, and type *paranormal romance* for my novella:

http://www.amazon.com/Devilin-Fey-paranormal-romance-ebook/dp/B003ODIWZU

I just realized that the current one shows a *typo *of "parnormal romance", LOL.

dammit.

thanks in advance.


----------



## D.M. Trink

Got Amy's new one and Maria's new one!
Congrats on the new books!
Delyse

Jess - I put paranormal in and tagged it!


----------



## Bridget S

Amy, Jess and Maria... I got you tagged


----------



## jesscscott

badtrink said:


> Got Amy's new one and Maria's new one!
> Congrats on the new books!
> Delyse
> 
> Jess - I put paranormal in and tagged it!


TKS. I got everyone on this page--now to go/work/make my way backwards!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Got your book Jess. I found a couple of paperbacks of yours that I'd somehow missed and tagged those as well.


----------



## Amyshojai

Brigit & Maria, got you tagged.

best,
amy


----------



## MariaESchneider

Thanks--I've got all yours too except Jesscot and Badtrink and I"m headed to do those now.

Maria


----------



## Guest

Jess: Dropped the paronormal tag and tagged a bunch of others.


----------



## J.M Pierce

jesscscott said:


> Tagging whoever I missed -- one request:
> 
> Could anyone here *please *do me a favor, and type *paranormal romance* for my novella:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Devilin-Fey-paranormal-romance-ebook/dp/B003ODIWZU
> 
> I just realized that the current one shows a *typo *of "parnormal romance", LOL.
> 
> dammit.
> 
> thanks in advance.


Look at it this way...you are #1 in the PARNORMAL ROMANCE category out of 27 books in that are listed in the PARNORMAL ROMANCE category!!!!   

I did get the new paranormal romance tagged for you and I believe I am all caught up with everyone else as well. Take care all!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Maria, got your new one. Congrats.  I hope to have a new one for you guys to tag soon.  Just waiting on Amazon.

Jess, I put in paranormal romance, untagged the misspelled one and voted it down.


----------



## Deb Baker

I have a new mystery up on Kindle. Would you please consider tagging it!!??

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003TU2J02/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0EVTX494VKFJHD2YGTWH&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846

I've been MIA revising a traditionally published mystery and working on a proposal. At least 30 pages to go back and tag!

Thank you!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Go your new one, Deb.  Congrats.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Got your new one Deb. Congrats on the new Kindle release.

Ricky


----------



## Groovy Writer

Dennis Phillips said:


> Hi Dennis, I don't remember if I posted that I've tagged Proximian.
> 
> I'm a tagging machine, so anyone I've missed, please just say the word.
> 
> Hi JM. I don't know how to check to see if you've tagged me or not. I know I have to access your profile and then "see all tags," but how do I get to your Amazon profile?
> Thanks, Dennis


I'm not sure either. My handle is "radowl"

DEB MARTIN - Tagged the new one.


----------



## Dennis Phillips

I've got y'all tagged:
Maria Schneider
Deb Baker
Sierra Rose
Linda Welch
Kristina McGuire


----------



## Vyrl

New tags for:

Deb Baker
Amy (new book)
Maria (new book)
Ricky (new books)

Best to all


----------



## J.M Pierce

Dennis Phillips said:


> Hi Dennis, I don't remember if I posted that I've tagged Proximian.
> 
> I'm a tagging machine, so anyone I've missed, please just say the word.
> 
> Hi JM. I don't know how to check to see if you've tagged me or not. I know I have to access your profile and then "see all tags," but how do I get to your Amazon profile?
> Thanks, Dennis


I just double checked and you are tagged my friend. To be honest I don't know how to check and see who's tagged who. I think it was posted a couple pages back on how to do it. It really doesn't matter to me. I'll try to get everyone regardless!  I figure some good karma will come of it sometime! Take care.

p.s. Got your new one Deb. Congrats!


----------



## Victorine

Got Deb, Amy, Maria and Jess's Paranormal Romance.  I'm pretty sure I got everyone!

Vicki


----------



## Guest

Deb: Got your new one.  Congratulations!


----------



## CCrooks

Tagged Deb Baker's new mystery, Jess Scott's "paranormal" tag, Amy Shojai's kitty books, and Maria Schneider's new book. 

Congrats on the new books!

Thanks for all the tags on mine. Much appreciated. 

- Christina


----------



## Amyshojai

Got Deb's new one, congrats! And congrats to all the new books.

amy


----------



## 13500

Jess--got your paranormal romance.

Deb--tagged your new book. Congrats!


----------



## JoeMitchell

I'm almost completely caught up.  Another ten pages.


----------



## OliverCrommer

Caught up again.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you Vyrl.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Spent some time dotting i's and crossing t's. 

Jess, I un-tagged 'parnormal' and tagged 'paranormal'. 
Maria, I hadn't tagged Sage; it's all tagged up now. 
And, Deb, I tagged your new one.

~Donna~


----------



## D.M. Trink

Deb Baker--I got yours tagged!

Thanks to all that tagged mine--I especially need clean romance,sweet romancce, vacation read,tropical escape and beach read tagged!

If anyone is checking if I tagged yours my nickname on Amazon is Love to read!

Delyse
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-Rainbow-Delyse-Rodrigues-Trink/dp/1452873259/ref=tmm_pap_title_0


----------



## Debra L Martin

Got Jess's correct tags and Deb Baker's new book.


----------



## William Meikle

I'm all caught up again too... congrats to everybody for all the new books


----------



## Deb Baker

Tagged most of you already, but this time got:
Joseph
Delyse
J.M.
Dennis
Christina
D.A. 
Jess (minus parnormal)
Bridget


----------



## MariaESchneider

I think I'm up-to-date--thanks everyone and a congrats to all of you with new books!!!


----------



## JumpingShip

Joseph, got Shard tagged. Deb, a couple of yours, and Maria, your last one in the list.


----------



## traceya

Got Maria and Deb's new ones, checked paranormal romance for Jess - I'd say I'm caught up again


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just when you thought you were all caught up, here comes Gertie with a new one. My short story/novelette _Of Love and War_ is finally live.

Thanks in advance for tagging.

http://www.amazon.com/Of-Love-and-War-ebook/dp/B003U8ADZG/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1278000576&sr=1-4


----------



## Bridget S

Got your new one Gertie a/k/a Margaret Lake


----------



## Amyshojai

Got it, Gertie!  

best,
amy


----------



## JoeMitchell

I'm all caught up now.  89 pages!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Daphne

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just when you thought you were all caught up, here comes Gertie with a new one. My short story/novelette _Of Love and War_ is finally live.
> 
> Thanks in advance for tagging.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Of-Love-and-War-ebook/dp/B003U8ADZG/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1278000576&sr=1-4


Tagged this and some others. Good luck with this Gertie.
I'm just voting up existing tags - is that ok?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Daphne said:


> Tagged this and some others. Good luck with this Gertie.
> I'm just voting up existing tags - is that ok?


Since my tags haven't increased, I'm pretty sure you have to click on each one. If you go back to my product page, see if there's a red check in front of each tag. Then you'll know it took.

Thanks, Daphne.


----------



## Daphne

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Since my tags haven't increased, I'm pretty sure you have to click on each one. If you go back to my product page, see if there's a red check in front of each tag. Then you'll know it took.
> 
> Thanks, Daphne.


Oops - I may have been doing this wrong. I thought you could just agree with existing tags. Did my clicking on each one work?


----------



## D.M. Trink

Got your new one Gertie!


----------



## DonnaFaz

Tagged your new one, Gertie. Congrats on the new publication!

~Donna~


----------



## Daphne

Gone back and tagged loads of books properly this time. Sorry! Gertie, your books look great.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Got it.  Congrats Gertie!


----------



## Guest

Tagged your new one, Gertie.  Congratulations!


----------



## 13500

Gotcha, Gertie. Congrats on the new publication.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Daphne said:


> Gone back and tagged loads of books properly this time. Sorry! Gertie, your books look great.


Thanks for going back and taking care of that Daphne. I know that was a lot of work, but it means a lot to all of us. Glad you like my covers. I just love them. This latest cover is from a postcard of a hotel I used to work at. I was about 17 at the time. Not the time the postcard was made. 

Thanks everyone one for the good wishes and the tagging.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your new release Gertie. Congratulations. I also one clicked it. Couldn't resist.  

Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Tagged your new release Gertie. Congratulations. I also one clicked it. Couldn't resist.
> 
> Ricky


thanks, Ricky. It's different from what I've written before. Hope you like it.


----------



## Ricky Sides

You're welcome. I hope to get to read it this afternoon.  I'm sure I'll like it.


----------



## Dennis Phillips

Deb Baker said:


> I have a new mystery up on Kindle. Would you please consider tagging it!!??
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003TU2J02/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0EVTX494VKFJHD2YGTWH&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846
> 
> I've been MIA revising a traditionally published mystery and working on a proposal. At least 30 pages to go back and tag!
> 
> Thank you!


Done!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up again.  Got Gertie, Deb, paranormal, etc.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky, thanks so much for that wonderful review. I'm crying, but they're happy tears.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Oh, you're quite welcome. Thank you for entertaining me with such a great read this afternoon.    I was serious about the legacy comment. Sometimes the writers are the last to know.   That tale transends generations. It would be as applicable today as it was in your setting.

In the fullness of time, I believe that it will become noted by educators attempting to teach their writing students how to transcend time in a manner that is relevant in any period of history.

It's also smoking hot.  

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Bridget S

With a review like this, how could I not one-click?



Ricky Sides said:


> Oh, you're quite welcome. Thank you for entertaining me with such a great read this afternoon.  I was serious about the legacy comment. Sometimes the writers are the last to know.  That tale transends generations. It would be as applicable today as it was in your setting.
> 
> In the fullness of time, I believe that it will become noted by educators attempting to teach their writing students how to transcend time in a manner that is relevant in any period of history.
> 
> It's also smoking hot.
> 
> Have a great day,
> Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bridget S said:


> With a review like this, how could I not one-click?


Thanks, Bridget. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Donna, did you know The Merry Go Round is #1 in beach reads?  I'll catch up, though.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Gratz on new book, Gertie! I've tagged it.

David Dalglish


----------



## traceya

Congrats Gertie - got ya tagged


----------



## Deb Baker

I went in to tag Gertie's new one and there isn't any place to click to tag. Then I looked at other author's books and all the little boxes to click are gone. Maybe something is going on with Amazon! I'll keep trying.


----------



## jesscscott

Thanks so much for adding PARANORMAL ROMANCE to "The Devilin Fey", LOL.

I'm going back/up down/around to see who I missed -- I'm currently getting all of Deb Baker's.


----------



## Deb Baker

Well, that was dumb of me. I wasn't logged in. Duh.

Got Gertie and Jess


----------



## Groovy Writer

Hi Gertie,

Tagged "Of Love and War"


----------



## Staceywb

I'm all caught up again.  Several new ones.  Yay!  Also, Jess, tagged paranormal and untagged parnormal.  That sounds like something I would do.  Hell, I may be #23 on the parnormal list.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

All right -- I just went over the last few pages of this thread, and tagged everyone who asked.  Hope this helps a bit.  

If you haven't done so already, please consider tagging my own novel, Firefly Island (see link in sig).  Thanks!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I revisted the page for Firefly Island. There were several tags that had been added since the novel was first introduced in the thread. I added my tags to those I hadn't checked in the past.

Ricky


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Ricky Sides said:


> I revisted the page for Firefly Island. There were several tags that had been added since the novel was first introduced in the thread. I added my tags to those I hadn't checked in the past.


Thanks Ricky!


----------



## tonyaplank

Thanks so much for starting this thread, Donna (and sorry I am late in coming to it)! I just tagged yours and will start tagging others in this thread as well.

If you have time, my novel is here: http://www.amazon.com/Swallow-Tonya-Plank/dp/0615280994/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1278095945&sr=1-1 (print and Kindle). The tags I'd most like are: women's fiction, chick lit, anxiety, stress, New York, lawyers, criminals, humor. Thank you!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

tonyaplank said:


> TIf you have time, my novel is here: http://www.amazon.com/Swallow-Tonya-Plank/dp/0615280994/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1278095945&sr=1-1 (print and Kindle).


Tagged.


----------



## 13500

Hi, Tonya.

Welcome to the thread. If you wouldn't mind, could you add the tags for your book? That way, everyone here can just click on them, and we ensure you receive the correct categories that you want.

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## Ricky Sides

tonyaplank said:


> Thanks so much for starting this thread, Donna (and sorry I am late in coming to it)! I just tagged yours and will start tagging others in this thread as well.
> 
> If you have time, my novel is here: http://www.amazon.com/Swallow-Tonya-Plank/dp/0615280994/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1278095945&sr=1-1 (print and Kindle). The tags I'd most like are: women's fiction, chick lit, anxiety, stress, New York, lawyers, criminals, humor. Thank you!


Got both versions of your book tagged.

Ricky


----------



## Vyrl

Tagging... Should be all caught up. 

Gertie -- got your new one.
Tonya -- you too. 
Jess -- paranormal romance 
Daniel -- how did I miss you?? Well, it's done now


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Thanks, Robert.  I just tagged Luthiel too.


----------



## Guest

Tonya: Tagged both editions.

Daniel: I'm not sure how the heck I missed you up til now, but I tagged both of your editions as well.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

James Earle McCracken said:


> Daniel: I'm not sure how the heck I missed you up til now, but I tagged both of your editions as well.


Thanks, James!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I missed Daniel, too.  I could swear I had tagged you before. Firefly Island is tagged, now.

Tonya, got yours as well

All three of mine are in my siggy and the first two have print editions as well.  Appreciate the tags.


----------



## J.E.Johnson

Okay, I'm joining this foray a bit late, I know, but my second book needs a little help.  My first one is doing okay, tag-wise, but you can tag that too if you have a spare moment (you can just click on the images in my signature).  I'll try and get some of yours tagged as well.  Thanks!
-Jenna


----------



## Guest

Got 'em both, Jenna.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done Jenna, though I'd tagged one in the past. Welcome to the party.

Ricky


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up again. Welcome to the newcomers.

Are we taking bets when we'll hit page 100?


----------



## Deb Baker

Done, Jenna


----------



## CCrooks

Tagged Jenna's second.

Tagged Tonya Plank, Daniel Arenson, Gertie's novelette, and the Deb Baker ones that I somehow missed. 

Thanks for the tags everyone! Much appreciated. 

- Christina


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I had already tagged your first one, Jenna, but hadn't gotten them all. Finished that up and tagged your second.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

williemeikle said:


> Caught up again. Welcome to the newcomers.
> 
> Are we taking bets when we'll hit page 100.


No bet. We're growing to fast.

I think that's why I occasionally miss someone. While I'm posting someone beats me to the button and they get in ahead of me so I miss it. I'm just going to have to double check everything.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Donna, did you know The Merry Go Round is #1 in beach reads? I'll catch up, though.


What? Woo-hoo! Thanks for letting me know. Hey...catch up! Catch up!

Tonya, I tagged both versions of your book.
Jenna, I tagged yours, too.

~Donna~


----------



## tonyaplank

Thanks so much, everyone! I've tagged many, am trying to get through the list. So many interesting-looking books!


----------



## OliverCrommer

Caught up again!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

amazon has expanded the number of books on the tagged pages so it's a little easier to get on the first page.


----------



## JoeMitchell

Tagged.  It's much easier to keep up now that I'm caught up.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Ootwah said:


> Tagged. It's much easier to keep up now that I'm caught up.


Amen to that.


----------



## D.M. Trink

Okay-Tagged both of Jenna's, Tonya's and Daniel's!
Delyse


----------



## J.M Pierce

I got Tonya and Jenna and I think that gets me all caught up!

On a side note, I just checked and Failing Test is #3 in contemporary fantasy!!!!! Thanks everyone!

J.M.


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
I'd missed a few tags on yours Daniel, got 'em now. Also got Tonya, both versions. And how totally stupid I'd already bought Jenna's [loved them BTW, highly recommend] and forgot to tag them  Jenna you are now tagged.

Cheers all,
Trace

PS - forgot to say congrats on released the omnibus edition David I tagged that one too, added the tags all by myself, hope that was ok.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Got Jenna and Tonya


----------



## Gertie Kindle

J.M. Pierce said:


> I got Tonya and Jenna and I think that gets me all caught up!
> 
> On a side note, I just checked and Failing Test is #3 in contemporary fantasy!!!!! Thanks everyone!
> 
> J.M.


Well done.

David, I tagged your omnibus and added indie author and kindleboards author.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Well this is a first. I get to tag my own book instead of making them myself! Sneaky people.  

David Dalglish


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Half-Orc said:


> Well this is a first. I get to tag my own book instead of making them myself! Sneaky people.
> 
> David Dalglish


And you started page 92.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Got David's new release tagged.


----------



## Daphne

J.E.Johnson said:


> Okay, I'm joining this foray a bit late, I know, but my second book needs a little help. My first one is doing okay, tag-wise, but you can tag that too if you have a spare moment (you can just click on the images in my signature). I'll try and get some of yours tagged as well. Thanks!
> -Jenna


Tagged your second book (and first), Jenna. Also Tonya and others. I'm now a serial tagger.


----------



## Guest

Got David's omnibus.


----------



## Guest

Got James, Gertie, Double D, and D.A.


----------



## Bridget S

Tonya- got you!


----------



## Deb Baker

Tagged Tonya, Daphne, Jason.

Way to go J.M. and Donna.
careful selection of tags is one of the keys to success, as I found out too late. 
I'm never going to be number 1 in 'murder mystery'.


----------



## Zack Hamric

Half-Orc said:


> Well this is a first. I get to tag my own book instead of making them myself! Sneaky people.
> 
> David Dalglish


Tagged ya! (yep, all four of them!)


----------



## Zack Hamric

sierra09 said:


> Donna,
> I wasn't certain since I have tagged so many books that they start to run together but I clicked your link and yep, I have tagged you.


Sierra09- Tagged 3 of yours!...


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Welcome to the thread, Zack.  Gotcha -- and David's Omnibus.


----------



## Zack Hamric

jesscscott said:


> Donna and Sierra, I've tagged (all the visible tags of) your books.
> 
> Thanks in advance for returning the favor [my books' links are below on the signature ].


Jess, I tagged all four!


----------



## Deb Baker

Gotcha, Zach, and welcome


----------



## D.M. Trink

Got David's new one and Zach's!

Delyse


----------



## Zack Hamric

Ricky Sides said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've tagged all of your books. I'd gotten to Donna and Sierra's sometime last week, but I did Jesscscott's just now. Happy to help.
> 
> *Edit:*
> 
> 
> 
> I just found out that someone tagged my women's self defense book with the following tags:
> 
> bad self defense
> fake ninja
> lawsuit
> 
> I'd appreciate it if you'd vote these tags down. I'll be corresponding with Amazon to see if they will remove the tags.
> 
> Thank you for considering this request.
> 
> Have a great day,
> Ricky


Ricky-tagged 'em all and voted down the wierd tags!


----------



## Zack Hamric

Eric C said:


> I still don't understand why tags are helpful, but in case they indeed are, I'll trade tags.


Eric,

Tagged ya!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Got your book tagged Zach. Welcome to the thread.

Ricky


----------



## Zack Hamric

KristieLeighMaguire said:


> I tagged Donna's already and I'll go tag the others. I would appreciate everyone tagging mine. I'll just list Second Chances but I would love for you to tag both the Kindle and the paperback versions. My preference for tags are western, western romance, contemporary romance. And on the Kindle version if you would also tag it as Kindle author and Kindle book I'd be very very happy.
> 
> Paperback:
> http://www.amazon.com/Second-Chances-Kristie-Leigh-Maguire/dp/1935188135/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_5
> 
> Kindle:
> http://www.amazon.com/Second-Chances-ebook/dp/B0035WTN4Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Kristie, Tagged ya! Zack


----------



## Debra L Martin

In this round I tagged Gertie's new one, Tonya, Jenna, David's omnibus and Zack.

Zack, love the final cover.

Deb


----------



## Zack Hamric

Deb Martin said:


> In this round I tagged Gertie's new one, Tonya, Jenna, David's omnibus and Zack.
> 
> Zack, love the final cover.
> 
> Deb


Thanks Deb!...and I tagged all 4 of yours...


----------



## Zack Hamric

badtrink said:


> Got David's new one and Zach's!
> 
> Delyse


Delyse- Tagged ya! Thanks!


----------



## Zack Hamric

D.A. Boulter said:


> Welcome to the thread, Zack. Gotcha -- and David's Omnibus.


Gotcha on both of yours


----------



## Zack Hamric

Bridget S said:


> Tonya- got you!


Bridget- Tagged ya! Zack


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Zack.

Deb, I know murder mystery is a huge tag, but to get yourself noticed, add a couple of tags that give you a sub-category.  I'm in historical fiction and I think that's the one that I would need 800 tags to get to the top. But I also tagged medieval. So if someone goes to historical fiction, they look under the subcategory medieval. Others might want to find western or asian or russian or whatever.

The right main tag will get the reader into the right church, but you've got to usher them into the right pew. When I'm in the Amazon forums, I try to educate people about searching for products tagged with.


----------



## Deb Baker

Great advice, Gertie. Thanks.


----------



## Guest

Tagged Zack.  Welcome!


----------



## DonnaFaz

Zack, I tagged your book. Welcome to the thread.

David, I tagged your newest. (I like the cover!)

~Donna~


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up again...


----------



## Groovy Writer

A round of tagging for my author friends:

Daphne Coleridge: The Artist's Model
Ryan Black: Crescent Rising
David Dalglish: The Omnibus


----------



## SimonWood

Could I get some tag love for my latest book to go kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Terminated-ebook/dp/B003TU0X2I

Thanks in advance...


----------



## William Meikle

SimonWood said:


> Could I get some tag love for my latest book to go kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Terminated-ebook/dp/B003TU0X2I
> 
> Thanks in advance...


Got you Simon. Fancy meeting you here


----------



## Groovy Writer

Simon: Gave you some tagging love....

JMD


----------



## Victorine

Wow, lots of new ones!

I got Zach, Tonya, Jenna, Gertie's new one, David's new one, DA's new one, and Simon's.  I think that is everyone.  If I missed you, let me know.

Vicki


----------



## Ricky Sides

Got you tagged Simon.


----------



## SimonWood

Thanks Peeps...

And a big Tally-ho to Willie...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your new one Simon. And somehow, I had missed the one before that, but I'm all caught up with you now.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Ain't got no love left, Simon.  But I did tag your book.


----------



## Staceywb

I tagged all the new ones.  If you haven't tagged Glimpse yet, please vote up young adult paranormal romance, it needs as many tags as, say, Oregon. LOL  I'll know better when I make tags for the next book.

Thanks!


----------



## Zack Hamric

Staceywb said:


> I tagged all the new ones. If you haven't tagged Glimpse yet, please vote up young adult paranormal romance, it needs as many tags as, say, Oregon. LOL I'll know better when I make tags for the next book.
> 
> Thanks!


Tagged ya! Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

James Earle McCracken said:


> Tagged Zack. Welcome!


Tagged ya! Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

williemeikle said:


> Caught up again...


Tagged...tagged...tagged...you get the idea...  Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

Groovy Writer said:


> A round of tagging for my author friends:
> 
> Daphne Coleridge: The Artist's Model
> Ryan Black: Crescent Rising
> David Dalglish: The Omnibus


Tagged!


----------



## DLs Niece

I do believe I am all caught up once again!


----------



## D.M. Trink

Got Simon's new one!  Thanks Zach!
I think I'm caught up!

Delyse


----------



## Guest

Got your new one, Simon.  Congratulations!


----------



## Vyrl

Nice to see new books to tag 

David -- got your omnibus (congrats!)
Zak -- welcome and tagged!
Simon -- tagged your new one!

Best and many happy sales to all!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Got like 16 tags in two days on the Omnibus. You guys are great.

David Dalglish


----------



## Vyrl

Half-Orc said:


> Got like 16 tags in two days on the Omnibus. You guys are great.
> 
> David Dalglish


Seconded!

My tags on all books have doubled in three weeks. So huge thanks to everyone.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Okay, I tagged DA Boulter's book. Also bought it. Now am I supposed to tag everyone's book and am I supposed to only tag each one once? How do you keep track or does the system tell you if you repeat? Do I only tag books that appear here or do I tag others all over the place? Not really sure.
Ann


----------



## D.A. Boulter

P.A. Woodburn said:


> Okay, I tagged DA Boulter's book. Also bought it. Now am I supposed to tag everyone's book and am I supposed to only tag each one once? How do you keep track or does the system tell you if you repeat? Do I only tag books that appear here or do I tag others all over the place? Not really sure.
> Ann


You bought my book? You wonderful person!! And you tagged it? You're a saint!

Now I have the bad news. You are supposed to go through the entire Amazon Catalogue of 400,000+ books and tag each one. Oh, and you have to buy them as you tag them.

No, only kidding.

What and who you tag is up to you. Many of us start at page 1 of this thread and tag a few pages a day until they are caught up. Others (like me) start with the present page and work their way backwards tagging each new book as they come to it as well as keeping caught up as the thread moves forward. Still others, I'm sure, jump into the thread and just tag the books as they come up. Basically we're a mutual tagging society. It's just an advertising feature that Amazon allows us, so we're making use of it. By all means tag other books as well, should you so desire.

You are not obligated to tag all or any particular books. It's pretty much honour system and very few keep track of who has or has not tagged. It's a good idea to have your book in your signature so others can click on it and tag it without having to go hunting.

Ann's book is:
Cries in the Dark









And I've tagged it. i.e. I clicked on all 15 tags you have, which increases their number by one. If I go back to your book, I'll find little red check-marks on the tags, showing that I've already tagged that book. So, you'll probably find you occasionally go back and to tag a book you've already tagged. After a while you simply recognize book and author names.

Welcome to the thread Ann.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Cries in the Dark.

Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Cries in the Dark, Ann. 

Don't let the number of pages intimidate you. If you start at the beginning, after a few pages you'll find a lot of posts just saying we've tagged books. It's not as bad as it seems.


----------



## Guest

Tagged Ann.


----------



## farrellclaire

Caught up.  Wonder how many of us are on this thread now.


----------



## Bridget S

Tagged:
Ann
David
Simon
Zack

I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## D.M. Trink

Tagged Ann's Cries in the Dark!

Delyse
Thanks to all for tagging mine!


----------



## Zack Hamric

SimonWood said:


> Could I get some tag love for my latest book to go kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Terminated-ebook/dp/B003TU0X2I
> 
> Thanks in advance...


Simon, I tagged 4 or 5 of them- kinda lost track!


----------



## Zack Hamric

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tagged Cries in the Dark, Ann.
> 
> Don't let the number of pages intimidate you. If you start at the beginning, after a few pages you'll find a lot of posts just saying we've tagged books. It's not as bad as it seems.


Tagged 'em all Margaret!


----------



## Zack Hamric

farrellclaire said:


> Caught up. Wonder how many of us are on this thread now.


Tagged both of yours!

Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

R.E.Conary said:


> Tagged the following:
> 
> Margaret's Of Love and War
> Jess' The Devilin Fey (paranormal romance)
> Maria's Executive Retention
> Deb's Goodbye, Dolly
> Daniel's Firefly Island (both editions)
> David's Half-Orcs
> Tonya's Swallow (both editions)
> Jenna's The Beginning and The Finding (both editions)
> Zack's Crescent Rising
> Simon's Terminated
> 
> Yea! I'm caught up again. But probably not for long.


Tagged ya!


----------



## 13500

Lots of great new books here.

I tagged Jenna's second, David's new one (congrats!), Zack (welcome!) and Simon's new one (congrats!)

Please let me know if I have forgotten anyone. 

For anyone who is new, tags I am focusing on to build up are womens fiction, contemporary fiction, kindle, kindle book, kindle author. Thanks so much!


----------



## tbrookside

I'm starting on the first page and working my way forward.

I'll PM people as I tag their books, so I don't double the length of this thread just with my tagging status messages.  If you tag me, if you could PM me I'd appreciate it.

My books are in my signature below.

Thanks!


----------



## Staceywb

Tagged Ann and tbrookside.  tbrookside, added tags to your paperback of Jericho, there weren't any when I looked.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged tbrookside's books, all versions.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You're tagged, brookside.


----------



## Vyrl

tbrookside said:


> I'm starting on the first page and working my way forward.
> 
> I'll PM people as I tag their books, so I don't double the length of this thread just with my tagging status messages. If you tag me, if you could PM me I'd appreciate it.
> 
> My books are in my signature below.
> 
> Thanks!


Hello and welcome!

Your book is tagged


----------



## Guest

Tagged both of TBrook's.


----------



## tbrookside

Tagged Stacy, Vyrl, Gertie, and James.

Tagged Ricky way back on page 1 of this monster thread!

On my way back to page 1 again.  I should be up to this page again sometime in August!


----------



## Zack Hamric

ldenglish said:


> The Tag My Book site doesn't always work as well as it should because new people tend to only tag the books listed the month they join instead of going back thru the archives, if at all. I've tagged over 800 books and ebooks there, and have 55 tops on my books. But it's 55 more than I probably would have had without it.


...and here's one more tag for you!


----------



## D.M. Trink

Tagged both of T. Brookside's!

Delyse
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-Rainbow-Delyse-Rodrigues-Trink/dp/1452873259/ref=tmm_pap_title_0


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up again...


----------



## 13500

Gotcha, Brookside.


----------



## DonnaFaz

SimonWood said:


> Could I get some tag love for my latest book to go kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Terminated-ebook/dp/B003TU0X2I
> 
> Thanks in advance...


Simon, I tagged it...and I double checked all your titles and found one I hadn't tagged. You're all tagged up now.

Ann, I tagged cries in the dark.

tbrookside, I tagged you, too.

~Donna~


----------



## OliverCrommer

Tagged Zack, Farrell, badtrink, tbrookside


----------



## tbrookside

OK, I got Zack, badtrink, williemeikle, Karen, and JasonWChan.

Whew!  It took a long time to do williemeikle.


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
WOW so many new people - it's great.
I got P.A., tbrookside x 2, kindle and p/back, got Simon's new one, Zack, added tags for Stacey and downvoted the neg tags for Ricky

PS - looks like someone was being what my Mum used to call a 'smarty-pants' jerk Ricky.

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## William Meikle

tbrookside said:


> OK, I got Zack, badtrink, williemeikle, Karen, and JasonWChan.
> 
> Whew! It took a long time to do williemeikle.


Thank you... there are more coming


----------



## Ricky Sides

Lol Trace,

Maybe, just a bit.  

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## J.M Pierce

Wow. Gone for a couple of days and five pages fly by. I'm pretty sure that I got all of the new folks and the new books that have been up by the veteran tagging team, but please let me know if you feel I've missed yours. Take care!

J.M.


----------



## Debra L Martin

Got Simon's new one
Cries in the Dark
and tbrookside

all caught up again.


----------



## Zack Hamric

tbrookside said:


> OK, I got Zack, badtrink, williemeikle, Karen, and JasonWChan.
> 
> Whew! It took a long time to do williemeikle.


Tagged....Thanks!


----------



## Vyrl

Looks like I'm caught up. First time in days


----------



## donna callea

I've come to play the tagging game.  I know I'm late, and I have a lot of tagging to do. (I formerly tagged willy-nilly, whenever I clicked on something that interested me. So I may have already tagged some on this thread).

Anyway, I want to play.  But since I don't have unlimited time, I'm only going to tag two pages worth at a stretch.
So far, I've tagged the first two pages.  Only 93 pages left to go.

Since I want to play fair, I won't ask anyone to tag my two books until I'm all done.  
I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I trust you Donna. You're all tagged. I voted down the 99 cent tag since you raised your price.


----------



## William Meikle

donna callea said:


> I've come to play the tagging game. I know I'm late, and I have a lot of tagging to do. (I formerly tagged willy-nilly, whenever I clicked on something that interested me. So I may have already tagged some on this thread).
> 
> Anyway, I want to play. But since I don't have unlimited time, I'm only going to tag two pages worth at a stretch.
> So far, I've tagged the first two pages. Only 93 pages left to go.
> 
> Since I want to play fair, I won't ask anyone to tag my two books until I'm all done.
> I'll keep you posted.


I don't mind waiting... tagged your books anyway Donna. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Pfft. Wait. Yeah right.

Books are tagged.

David Dalglish


----------



## Guest

No need to wait, Donna.  tagged 'em both.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Got your books tagged Donna.

Ricky


----------



## Staceywb

Tagged your books, Donna.


----------



## HelenSmith

I had already tagged yours, Donna.  It's a shame because you won't get a lovely jump in tags if someone of us have already tagged your books.  Like you, I also tend to tag automatically when I look at people's books, as well as when they leave a request here.


----------



## Ricky Sides

I should have mentioned that I'd already tagged several of your tags in the past Donna. But I did open up the all tags page and tagged a couple that weren't there previously, and I untagged the 99 cent tag.

Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

If you untag the 99 cent tag on Donna's books, also go to the agree with all tags button and vote "no". That will remove another one.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Good Point Gertie. I did that with one of the books, but lagged out on the other. I'll go try that one again. That 99 cent tag can cause some customer complaints.

Edit: No lag that time, so I've voted down the 99 cent tags on both books now.


----------



## tbrookside

I tagged:

donna callea
deb martin
re conary
jm pierce

Now I gotta go back to page 3.


----------



## A_J_Lath

Okay, latest tagbomb detonated @
Greenkeeper
Jesscscott
Stacywb
Joseph Mitchell
robertdupree
kate salidas
susan petrone
Joseph Rhea
Amyshojai
MariaESchneider (new Book)
Deb Baker

I know there's plenty other here who I've got to catch up with, and will come back to them later.(Been away for a while ... HELL of a fornight ... emotional, to say the least!)


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Okay I tagged A.J. Lath, Ricky Sides, Margaret Lake and Helen Smith.
Also bought A.J. Lath.

Ann


----------



## Deb Baker

Thanks, AJ, got you, too. Also
P.A.
tbrookside
Stacey
Donna

tagging is moving at a snails pace today!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thanks Ann.


----------



## Guest

Got Deb, P.A., tbrookside, and A.J. I think I'm all caught up!


----------



## J.M Pierce

Got you tagged Donna.

J.M.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Tagged you, Donna!

~Donna~


----------



## D.A. Boulter

donna callea said:


> Since I want to play fair, I won't ask anyone to tag my two books until I'm all done.
> I'll keep you posted.


Not only do you have to wait, but we require a notarized statement saying you've done that!

Oh, what the hell . . . You're tagged, and I voted down the 99 cent tag.


----------



## SimonWood

Thanks again to everyone who tagged _*Terminated*_.


----------



## OliverCrommer

tagged simon.


----------



## Zack Hamric

Jeff said:


> Thank you. My post was actually intended as a joke. I don't really mind being associated with NY Big Apple belly-button rings - but I am just a little putout by the fact they they sell better than my book.


Jeff, Tagged ya! Zack


----------



## Sharlow

Looks like I'm all caught up again.


----------



## 17284

Hey folks, my book has been on kindle for about two and a half weeks. I tagged here for two or three days only and left... and i'm back now, sort of with my tail between my legs...  

Of late though, i've noticed my sales and category listing has dropped significantly

I have a question, i'm still new and learning, am I better off with just a few of the more commonly used tags rather than the 35 (lots of them probably obscure) i've currently got?


----------



## traceya

Hey Donna,
You're tagged    waiting's no fun 

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## D.A. Boulter

simon fenn said:


> I have a question, i'm still new and learning, am I better off with just a few of the more commonly used tags rather than the 35 (lots of them probably obscure) i've currently got?


Depends what you mean. The more different tags you have, the more likely someone is going to stumble across your book. The fact that you have 35 tags isn't going to hurt you at all. The more the better.

Now, if you are talking about the best use for a _finite_ number of votes, it becomes a different story. If some of the votes for the more obscure tags were added INSTEAD to more common tags, that might help raise your exposure in those areas. I doubt, for example, that many (if any) will think to do a tag search for 'for yanks by an aussie'. That vote might do more good somewhere else.

Remember that each tagger gets to check 15 different tags, so having less than 15 won't help you at all. Now, a lot of taggers will only tag the top 10 (which show up on the book page immediately). You'll note the sharp drop-off in tags between the 10th and 11th position.

I wouldn't worry about having a lot of tags. What are you going to do about it, anyway? The only thing you could possibly do is to get those who've already tagged to go back and change some of their tags from more obscure to more common ones. Seems a waste of time and effort.

If you are asking about future tagging, you might want to carefully consider the tags you put up on your next publication and make sure the top 10 are the ones you really want to get high numbers in.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

simon fenn said:


> Hey folks, my book has been on kindle for about two and a half weeks. I tagged here for two or three days only and left... and i'm back now, sort of with my tail between my legs...
> 
> Of late though, i've noticed my sales and category listing has dropped significantly
> 
> I have a question, i'm still new and learning, am I better off with just a few of the more commonly used tags rather than the 35 (lots of them probably obscure) i've currently got?


What D.A. Boulter said. You want some major categories, then some that can narrow the search. E.G. one of my main tags is romance. Pretty big category. But if the reader also narrows the search by medieval or contemporary or western, etc., that narrows the field considerably. Those are the things you have to think about when setting up your tags.

Also check to see if there are discussion communities for your tags at amazon. Those are the most likely tags people will search.

Good luck.


----------



## donna callea

Thanks to everyone who tagged me!  I've gotten through the first seven pages.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

donna callea said:


> Thanks to everyone who tagged me! I've gotten through the first seven pages.


It should start going faster. Thanks for tagging back.


----------



## Vyrl

Hello Donna and welcome! Tagged both your books


----------



## Deb Baker

Tagged you, Vyrl!


----------



## John Hamilton

I just published my first Kindle book last week, and was told to come over here to learn about the mysterious and arcane art of tagging.  Wow, I'm late to the party!  I started with Donna, and I'm grinding my way forward through the thread.

Thanks in advance to anyone who tags "Night Touch"!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi John,

Welcome to the thread. I tagged your kindle book. I would have tagged your paperback, but I didn't see any tags.

Ricky


----------



## D.M. Trink

Tagged both of Donna C's and Night Touch by John!
Delyse


----------



## Guest

Tagged Night Touch, John.  Welcome!


----------



## Deb Baker

Welcome, John. Tagged you.


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up again...


----------



## Zack Hamric

John C. Hamilton said:


> I just published my first Kindle book last week, and was told to come over here to learn about the mysterious and arcane art of tagging. Wow, I'm late to the party! I started with Donna, and I'm grinding my way forward through the thread.
> 
> Thanks in advance to anyone who tags "Night Touch"!


Welcome John! I tagged you...Zack


----------



## Victorine

I tagged:

P.A. Woodburn
tbrookside
Donna Callea
John C. Hamilton

Welcome to the thread!

Vicki


----------



## 13500

Tagged, John. Welcome.


----------



## Staceywb

Hi, John.  Got you tagged.


----------



## D.M. Trink

Deb Baker-I had somehow missed one of yours-got it now!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tagged, John.  Welcome to the thread.


----------



## OliverCrommer

caught up again.


----------



## Groovy Writer

Hi John, and welcome. I tagged Night Touch. You're in some excellent tag-egories, but you'll have big competition. I would have tagged mine a bit differently if I'd understood the game before getting here. Some of my tags are from readers, too. Best of luck!


----------



## NoLongerHere

Bye


----------



## traceya

Hi,
Got both of John's - Night Touch sounds very intriguing, definitely on my TBR list, although I'm not usually a vampire fiction fan but I do like my serial killers  

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Gertie Kindle

R.E.Conary said:


> Tagged:
> Donna Callea's The Haircut and New Coastal Times
> John C. Hamilton's Night Touch and Lewis and Clark
> 
> Thanks, again, everyone for tagging my books. Got a Google Alert this morning that at Shopping and Fun (http://www.shopsofsoca.com/2010/07/lifes-a-bitch-so-am-i-rachel-cord-p-i-paperback-tagged-mystery-114-times/) that "Life's a Bitch" paperback had been tagged "mystery" 114 times. That's how tagging can help advertise your book.


Wow, how do you sign up for google alerts?



> Also, my kindle editon of "Still a Bitch" had the following sales rankings this morning:
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #6,249 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #10 in Books > Gay & Lesbian > Literature & Fiction > Fiction > Lesbian
> #75 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Hard-Boiled
> #8 in Books > Gay & Lesbian > Literature & Fiction > Fiction > Romance > Lesbian
> 
> Can't say for sure that this was the result of tagging, but I believe it definitely helped.


Definitely helps a bunch. My rankings as of just a few minutes ago.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #9,340 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#35 in Books > History > World > Medieval
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > History > World > Medieval


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Sorry, I didn't get any tagging done today. Will try to do some more tomorrow evening. Thank you to everyone who has tagged mine.
Ann


----------



## J.M Pierce

I got John this go around.


----------



## William Meikle

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Wow, how do you sign up for google alerts?


Here you go: http://www.google.com/alerts


----------



## Gertie Kindle

R.E.Conary said:


> Go to http://www.google.com/alerts
> 
> Fill in the search item (e.g. Margaret Lake)
> Make your selection of the Type, How often you want it to check, # of results per E-mail
> Add the email address you want it delivered to
> 
> That's it.
> 
> I created separate alerts for "Rachel Cord" and my name "R. E. Conary." I've discovered my books, and me, in a lot of places I hadn't thought of looking before. I also get many  hits on my name as "Re: conary." "conary" is a computer operating system and whenever techies post updates to it, I get alerted.


Cool. Nice way to keep up.


----------



## tbrookside

Tagged:

AJ
PAWoodburn
DABoulter
SimonWood
Sharlow
SimonFenn
JohnCHamilton
JMDebord
GroovyWriter


----------



## Dennis Phillips

Tagged
De Bello Lemura
PA Woodburn
Zack Hamric
John C Hamilton
Simon Wood

Best of luck, guys!


----------



## Debra L Martin

Got both of Johns this time around.

I have to say that I love Google Alerts too.  I have been using them for a few month and it's amazing to see how the places your name or your books show up.


----------



## 13500

Oops! Somehow I overlooked Donna Callea. I'm sorry. I just tagged both of your books.


----------



## John Hamilton

Thanks to everyone who's tagged me.  I'm working my way through the thread.  The journey of 1,000 tags starts with a single post...


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you for your effort John.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## John Hamilton

traceya said:


> Hi,
> Got both of John's - Night Touch sounds very intriguing, definitely on my TBR list, although I'm not usually a vampire fiction fan but I do like my serial killers
> 
> Cheers,
> Trace


Thanks, Trace! I just tagged yours as well.


----------



## DonnaFaz

John C. Hamilton said:


> Thanks to everyone who's tagged me. I'm working my way through the thread. The journey of 1,000 tags starts with a single post...


Exactly. 

I tagged both your books, John. Welcome to the thread!

~Donna~


----------



## Bridget S

John
Donna 
Deb

Tagged


----------



## John Hamilton

Back at ya, Bridget & Donna.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I was just going through the products tagged 99 cents an noticed some of you have raised your price. If you want us to untag and vote down 99 cents, please let us know.


----------



## Guest

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I was just going through the products tagged 99 cents an noticed some of you have raised your price. If you want us to untag and vote down 99 cents, please let us know.


I wouldn't mind a vote down on my .99 cent tag, Gertie. Thanks very much for offering.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

James Earle McCracken said:


> I wouldn't mind a vote down on my .99 cent tag, Gertie. Thanks very much for offering.


Done.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done James.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

99 cent removed and voted down, James.

And I'm up to date again.


----------



## donna callea

Completed tagging the first 10 pages.  That means I'm only one-tenth of the way through.  I'll do more tomorrow.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

donna callea said:


> Completed tagging the first 10 pages. That means I'm only one-tenth of the way through. I'll do more tomorrow.


Donna, do you want us to vote down your 99 cent tag?


----------



## donna callea

Oh, that would be wonderful.  Thank you, Gertie.


----------



## Victorine

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,24591.0

For anyone interested in tightening up their results from Google Alerts, read this thread. Marcel, the Product Manager of Google Alerts dropped by and gave some great tips on using it to get the results you want.

How did he know to stop by? Well, he uses Google Alerts to alert him when people are talking about Google Alerts. Ha ha ha ha ha ha!

*Waves to Marcel*

Vicki


----------



## 13500

James and Donna--I voted down your 99 cent tags.


----------



## Vyrl

.99 cent tags voted down.


----------



## MachineTrooper

Done, Donna. It didn't seem to want to accept "women's fiction" or "fiction," but took the rest OK.

I'd be most appreciative for anyone who would tag my books. _Hell and Gone_ (print and e-book) should be military thriller, action-adventure, adventure, war, and men's fiction.

Virtual Pulp is fantasy, sword & sorcery, historical, aviation adventure, pulp, adventure, and anthology.

Many thanks, in advance.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MachineTrooper said:


> Done, Donna. It didn't seem to want to accept "women's fiction" or "fiction," but took the rest OK.
> 
> I'd be most appreciative for anyone who would tag my books. _Hell and Gone_ (print and e-book) should be military thriller, action-adventure, adventure, war, and men's fiction.
> 
> Virtual Pulp is fantasy, sword & sorcery, historical, aviation adventure, pulp, adventure, and anthology.
> 
> Many thanks, in advance.


It helps if you go ahead and add the tags yourself so we can click on them. Also, we need links to your paperbacks because they aren't linked on Amazon yet.

Welcome to the thread.


----------



## OliverCrommer

Caught up.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Tonight I tagged : Machine Trooper, Vyrl, Karen W.B., Victorine, Donna Callea, James Earl McCracken, John C Hamilton, Bridget s. Donna Faz, Dennis Phillips, TBrookside and RE Conary.

Thanks to all who have tagged me. Not sure what it means to vote something down. I did not tag anyone for 99c. If  I'm ding some thing wrong please tell me.
Ann


----------



## D.A. Boulter

P.A. Woodburn said:


> Not sure what it means to vote something down. I did not tag anyone for 99c. If I'm doing some thing wrong please tell me.
> Ann


No, you're not doing the wrong thing. You know about tagging. For example, I put my book Courtesan on sale for 99 cents. Someone gave me a tag for '99 cents' and others tagged it, agreeing that yes, this book is a '99 cent' book. I now have a 28 count on my '99 cent' tag.

This means if someone does a search for the tag '99 cents', my book will show up somewhere in the list. Right now, one of our fellow Kindleboard Authors, Reese Reed heads that field with 82 tags on her book 'Childproofed'. My book, 'Courtesan', with 28 tags is in 31st position (page 4 of the search).

Now, if I decided to raise the price of 'Courtesan' to $2.99 to take advantage of the 70% Royalty, '99 cents' would no longer describe my book, would it? And someone, looking for a 99 cent book, might get offended if my $2.99 book came up on a '99 cent' search. So, I might ask my friends here, who have tagged 'Courtesan' with the '99 cent', tag to remove their tag. You can do this by clicking again on the tag -- which removes the checkmark and reduces the count by one--it'll now read (27).

There is one other thing my friends here might do for me. Not only might they untag '99 cents' but they can 'vote it down'. On the tag section there is a little link that says: "Agree with these Tags?" If you click on that you'll see next to the tag number (in my case '99 cents (27 ^)' a little box with an inverted caret, where I placed my red caret. If you click on that, a little pop-up shows asking: "Do you agree this product is related to 99 cents?" If you click 'no', then you'll further reduce my count -- to (26).

That's voting down. If I get 20 people to vote down my tag, I'll have only 8 tags and my book will fall from 31st place in the search to about 88th place, making it less likely that I'll annoy people. And that's what James and Donna want us to do.

You don't have to have previously tagged '99 cents' to vote it down.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Henry,

I tagged your Kindle books, but could not locate your paperback product page for _Hell and Gone_. The search just directed me to your Kindle version.

Welcome to the thread.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Ricky Sides said:


> Henry,
> 
> I tagged your Kindle books, but could not locate your paperback product page for _Hell and Gone_. The search just directed me to your Kindle version.
> 
> Welcome to the thread.


I found it by doing a search in the 'Books' department. There are no tags on it.

http://www.amazon.com/Hell-Gone-Henry-Brown/dp/160264523X/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1278580184&sr=1-1

I added his tags.


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up again... Page 100's unbirthday party is coming up soon.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tagged, machine trooper. When you add in tags, that automatically ups your count by one. You can go back in now and tag yourself.  It counts.


----------



## MachineTrooper

Many thanks for the tags, everybody, and for letting me know about the print version. I put a link to it in my profile now, but don't know why it wouldn't come up in a search.  

Also, it seems I'm missing something: When I add tags for you guys, I have to manually type them in. Is there a place on the page where I can just click to add to the count of a pre-existing tag?

Thanks again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MachineTrooper said:


> Many thanks for the tags, everybody, and for letting me know about the print version. I put a link to it in my profile now, but don't know why it wouldn't come up in a search.
> 
> Also, it seems I'm missing something: When I add tags for you guys, I have to manually type them in. Is there a place on the page where I can just click to add to the count of a pre-existing tag?
> 
> Thanks again.


If you hit tt it will take you right to the tagging section. The list of tags will be there and you just have to check them off.


----------



## Zack Hamric

MachineTrooper said:


> Many thanks for the tags, everybody, and for letting me know about the print version. I put a link to it in my profile now, but don't know why it wouldn't come up in a search.
> 
> Also, it seems I'm missing something: When I add tags for you guys, I have to manually type them in. Is there a place on the page where I can just click to add to the count of a pre-existing tag?
> 
> Thanks again.


Tagged ya! All you have to do is hit "Agree With These Tags" and it will check all of them

Zack


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I go through this thread every few days and tag new people.  If you haven't tagged me yet, I'd appreciate it if you could; link in sig.  Thanks!


----------



## Thea J

Hi,

Have I arrived too late at the party? I'm happy to tag people's books, and hope a few of you will tag my book, "A Shunned Man."

http://www.amazon.com/A-SHUNNED-MAN-ebook/dp/B003LO1GIM/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Thank you.

Thea.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thea J said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have I arrived too late at the party? I'm happy to tag people's books, and hope a few of you will tag my book, "A Shunned Man."
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/A-SHUNNED-MAN-ebook/dp/B003LO1GIM/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Thea.


Never too late. Got you tagged.


----------



## William Meikle

Thea J said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have I arrived too late at the party? I'm happy to tag people's books, and hope a few of you will tag my book, "A Shunned Man."
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/A-SHUNNED-MAN-ebook/dp/B003LO1GIM/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Thea.


Never too late for a party 

I got you too Thea. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## 13500

Tagged machine trooper and Thea. Welcome.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Shunned Man has been shunned no more! Tagged.

David Dalglish


----------



## William Meikle

One of these things is not like the others. My SF book, The Invasion is #9 in    Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult. It does have some Lovecraftian touches and a small "preternatural" element, and calling it Occult is stretching it. 

But I'll take that ranking, and give thanks for all the tagging done here, as I suspect that has done a lot to propel the book to where it is.


----------



## liam.judge

Hi
Not sure if i'm supposed to have everyone's books tagged before i reply but I tagged the following people's books:
DonnaFaz, sierra09, RickySides.
I'm unsure if i tagged JessCScotts but i'll tag them again just to make sure.
I'm new to the kindle fforum and i have a question: how do other forum members have proof that we tagged their books?
Here's my amazon product page url if anyone want's to tag mine, i would like you to add these tags:
budgeting, business, debt, finance, financial planning, investing, money management, stock market, wealth, gregory bresiger.

I only have 1 book so far and i'm unsure how to use a signature code, anyways here is the url:

http://www.amazon.com/Personal-Finance-People-Hate-ebook/dp/B003R7LAI4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=digital-text&qid=1278601981&sr=1-1


----------



## William Meikle

liam.judge said:


> Hi
> Not sure if i'm supposed to have everyone's books tagged before i reply but I tagged the following people's books:
> DonnaFaz, sierra09, RickySides.
> I'm unsure if i tagged JessCScotts but i'll tag them again just to make sure.
> I'm new to the kindle fforum and i have a question: how do other forum members have proof that we tagged their books?
> Here's my amazon product page url if anyone want's to tag mine, i would like you to add these tags:
> budgeting, business, debt, finance, financial planning, investing, money management, stock market, wealth, gregory bresiger.
> 
> I only have 1 book so far and i'm unsure how to use a signature code, anyways here is the url:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Personal-Finance-People-Hate-ebook/dp/B003R7LAI4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=digital-text&qid=1278601981&sr=1-1


Got you Liam. As for proof of reciprocal tagging... I don't ever check. I do it on the honour system and just tag everybody that posts here.


----------



## Staceywb

All caught up!  R.E.-thanks for the info on titlez.com


----------



## Thea J

williemeikle said:


> Got you Liam. As for proof of reciprocal tagging... I don't ever check. I do it on the honour system and just tag everybody that posts here.


This is an awesome idea, and I just looked at my book page. I already have 5 new taggers. Thank you, and I'll go back now to keep tagging your books.


----------



## liam.judge

I just tagged all books by JessCScott.
Thanks to williemeikle, staceywb and Thea J for tagging my book! I'm gonna' tag all of your's in a moment.


----------



## liam.judge

To everyone else i haven't tagged yet: i'll get to them, i promise


----------



## Guest

Tagged Henry, Thea, and Liam.

Many thanks to Gertie, Ricky, D.A., Karen, Vryl, R.E., and others for the vote down on the .99 cent tag, and a special thanks to Ann for the tags.


----------



## tbrookside

Tagged:

DennisPhillips
BridgetS
Victorine
MachineTrooper
TheaJ
liam.judge

I'm not sure how I missed Victorine before but it's tagged now.

BTW, Victorine, the eyes in your cover are starting to get to me.


----------



## Victorine

Tagged Henry, Liam, and Thea. 



tbrookside said:


> BTW, Victorine, the eyes in your cover are starting to get to me.


Mwa ha ha ha ha! That's my true goal, to hypnotize everyone into buying my book with those eyes!

How's it working? 

Vicki


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

It might work if not for the knife right below. Is Vicki hypnotizing me to take the knife? And what am I to do with it....what's that Vicki? You want me to -

David Dalglish


----------



## Zack Hamric

Thea J said:


> This is an awesome idea, and I just looked at my book page. I already have 5 new taggers. Thank you, and I'll go back now to keep tagging your books.


Just tagged ya! You might want to add some more tags- when someone searches you have a better chance of showing up....
Zack


----------



## MachineTrooper

Thanks, Gertie and Zack. But I guess I'm not seeing what you're seeing on your screen. No "tt" and no "agree with these tags" button. When I click on the tag links, they just take me to other books so tagged. I scrolled all through the page and tried "show all tags" but I'm still missing it. Sorry to be a pain.


----------



## Victorine

MachineTrooper said:


> Thanks, Gertie and Zack. But I guess I'm not seeing what you're seeing on your screen. No "tt" and no "agree with these tags" button. When I click on the tag links, they just take me to other books so tagged. I scrolled all through the page and tried "show all tags" but I'm still missing it. Sorry to be a pain.


If you type in 'tt' on your keyboard, it will bring up a tagging window. It's a well kept secret. 

Vicki


----------



## Victorine

Half-Orc said:


> It might work if not for the knife right below. Is Vicki hypnotizing me to take the knife? And what am I to do with it....what's that Vicki? You want me to -
> 
> David Dalglish


David, take the knife and start walking... see that over there? It's the kitchen... that's it... now start chopping those vegetables. Dinner won't prepare itself you know. 

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MachineTrooper said:


> Thanks, Gertie and Zack. But I guess I'm not seeing what you're seeing on your screen. No "tt" and no "agree with these tags" button. When I click on the tag links, they just take me to other books so tagged. I scrolled all through the page and tried "show all tags" but I'm still missing it. Sorry to be a pain.


Sorry I wasn't clear. Just press the "t" on your keyboard twice. That will take you to the tags section of the product page.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tagged, Liam.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

For the noobs, tags don't always show up right away. Every once in a while, it takes Amazon a week to update the page. All of a sudden, you'll see a bunch.


----------



## Zack Hamric

MachineTrooper said:


> Thanks, Gertie and Zack. But I guess I'm not seeing what you're seeing on your screen. No "tt" and no "agree with these tags" button. When I click on the tag links, they just take me to other books so tagged. I scrolled all through the page and tried "show all tags" but I'm still missing it. Sorry to be a pain.


I think you have to log-in to Amazon to even be able to see the checkboxes...

Zack


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Zack Hamric said:


> I think you have to log-in to Amazon to even be able to see the checkboxes...
> 
> Zack


That's it, Zack. Didn't think of that, but others have had the same problem. Solved when they logged in.


----------



## MachineTrooper

Yeah, tried that. Do I need to press "alt" or something with the T? Nothing's happening. Maybe it's my browser (Opera)?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MachineTrooper said:


> Yeah, tried that. Do I need to press "alt" or something with the T? Nothing's happening. Maybe it's my browser (Opera)?


When you're on the product page you can just scroll down to the tags. Can you see them on your books? Just under the rankings, but above the reviews.

Try signing out of amazon and signing back in again.


----------



## Dennis Phillips

Thea J said:


> Hi,
> Have I arrived too late at the party? I'm happy to tag people's books, and hope a few of you will tag my book, "A Shunned Man."
> http://www.amazon.com/A-SHUNNED-MAN-ebook/dp/B003LO1GIM/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
> Thank you.
> Thea.


Tagged you Shea, and Henry Brown


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Okay, Dennis, you put us on Page 100. Party at your house.


----------



## Thea J

Thanks Dennis. I tagged you. Now back to earlier pages, tagging like an earnest tagger person…


----------



## Dennis Phillips

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Okay, Dennis, you put us on Page 100. Party at your house.


It's a pretty long drive from Florida, but bring it on!


----------



## MachineTrooper

OK, thanks for your patience, everyone. I logged out and then back in, went to Zack's page and hit "T" twice on the keyboard. Nothing. Yes, where I'm looking is between the rankings and reviews. Wish I could show you what I'm seeing. There are no check boxes anywhere and no "agree" option. I can type in a tag and hit "add" and that's all there is. Let me get my laptop out and try Firefox.

It will make it a lot easier/faster to tag everyone's books if this option is available to me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MachineTrooper said:


> OK, thanks for your patience, everyone. I logged out and then back in, went to Zack's page and hit "T" twice on the keyboard. Nothing. Yes, where I'm looking is between the rankings and reviews. Wish I could show you what I'm seeing. There are no check boxes anywhere and no "agree" option. I can type in a tag and hit "add" and that's all there is. Let me get my laptop out and try Firefox.
> 
> It will make it a lot easier/faster to tag everyone's books if this option is available to me.


You're probably right that it's your browser. Amazon made some changes recently in the way the site is viewed to accommodate IE8. Works fine on my firefox.


----------



## Zack Hamric

Dennis Phillips said:


> Tagged you Shea, and Henry Brown


Tagged ya Dennis! 
Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You're probably right that it's your browser. Amazon made some changes recently in the way the site is viewed to accommodate IE8. Works fine on my firefox.


works fine in Safari too


----------



## MachineTrooper

That's what it was, folks. Firefox let me see what it is y'all were referring to. Thanks again--off to tag!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MachineTrooper said:


> That's what it was, folks. Firefox let me see what it is y'all were referring to. Thanks again--off to tag!


Thanks for persisting. You're a real "trooper."


----------



## 13500

Hi, Liam. Tagged you.


----------



## Deb Baker

While I was offline with an internet problem, you rocked into 100. WTG!

Tagged Henry, Thea, and Liam


----------



## Dennis Phillips

Zack Hamric said:


> Tagged ya Dennis!
> Zack


Thanks; already got you. Best of success!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there folks,

I'm all caught up with the newest people. Welcome to the thread everyone. 

Thanks D.A. for the link to the paperback.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## HaemishM

I've been gone a long time. Good to see so many new authors participating! I last visited this thread around page 65, so you can imagine how much tagging I had to do to catch up. My head's going to assplode! Luckily, I've caught up with everyone. And thanks to all the tags I've been getting from here and other tagging places, my first novel Under the Amoral Bridge is in the first page of both the cyberpunk tag list AND in the results page for a book search on cyberpunk. Let's keep it going!


----------



## DonnaFaz

Thea J said:


> Have I arrived too late at the party? I'm happy to tag people's books, and hope a few of you will tag my book, "A Shunned Man."
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/A-SHUNNED-MAN-ebook/dp/B003LO1GIM/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


*Thea*, you can never arrive too late to the party. It just means we're drunker than you. So hurry and start drinking...er, ah...tagging. LOL Welcome to the thread.

*Henry*, I tagged your books. Welcome!

*Donna*, I unchecked the 99 cent tag AND voted it down. *James*, will do the same for you.

Go, *Willie*, for making #9!

*Liam*, I tagged you. Welcome!

~Donna~


----------



## Zack Hamric

HaemishM said:


> I've been gone a long time. Good to see so many new authors participating! I last visited this thread around page 65, so you can imagine how much tagging I had to do to catch up. My head's going to assplode! Luckily, I've caught up with everyone. And thanks to all the tags I've been getting from here and other tagging places, my first novel Under the Amoral Bridge is in the first page of both the cyberpunk tag list AND in the results page for a book search on cyberpunk. Let's keep it going!


Hi Gary! Tagged both of your books!
Zack


----------



## Bridget S

Gary
Thea
Machine
Liam

Tagged


----------



## J.M Pierce

All caught up! Welcome everyone. It's a great group of folks in here.

J.M.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Zack Hamric said:


> Tagged ya! All you have to do is hit "Agree With These Tags" and it will check all of them
> 
> Zack


Um, no. At least not on my machine. That little check you see is actually a pop-up box for you to agree or disagree with a tag. It isn't tagging.

Got Liam and Thea.


----------



## D.M. Trink

Okay-I think I'm caught up.
I tagged: Gary
Henry
Thea
Liam

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-Rainbow-Delyse-Rodrigues-Trink/dp/1452873259/ref=tmm_pap_title_0


----------



## Thea J

DonnaFaz said:


> *Thea*, you can never arrive too late to the party. It just means we're drunker than you. So hurry and start drinking...er, ah...tagging. LOL Welcome to the thread.
> 
> ~Donna~


  Thanks Donna, I've been in and out, drin&#8230; I mean, tagging this afternoon. If I haven't gotten to you yet, I will! And thanks to everyone that's tagged my book!


----------



## donna callea

I've completed tagging everyone on the first 20 pages.  Still a lot left, but I'm getting there.
Thanks to all who've tagged my books.


----------



## MachineTrooper

Took care of some home drama, and now I'm tagging everybody's books. Muchos gracias again, everybody who's willing to help out an FNG.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

D.A. Boulter said:


> Um, no. At least not on my machine. That little check you see is actually a pop-up box for you to agree or disagree with a tag. It isn't tagging.


You're right, D.A. Unless the red check shows up in the box, it isn't tagged.


----------



## Vyrl

Caught up.  

Gregory
Deb
Thea
Henry

All tagged and welcome!


----------



## JoeMitchell

I tagged David's omnibus and Crescent Rising.


----------



## JoeMitchell

I tagged 'Cries Dark'...Welcome to the tagging frenzy, Ann.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Zack Hamric said:


> Tagged ya! All you have to do is hit "Agree With These Tags" and it will check all of them
> 
> Zack


Does a red tag show up in front of the tag? If not, it hasn't been tagged. Sorry to tell you, but if you've been doing that, your tags aren't showing up. I checked your profile and it shows only six books tagged and one of them is yours.

I know you've done a lot of work trying to tag us all. Please don't think I'm singling you out. I'm pointing this out in case other people have been doing the same and not checking the boxes.

The only tags that show up are for:

Gary Ballard (2)
Dennis Phillips
Thea Nillson
Nancy Johnson


----------



## JoeMitchell

Tagged New Coastal Times and The Haircut.


----------



## JoeMitchell

Tagged tbrookside's two books, both versions of each.


----------



## JoeMitchell

Tagged John C's Night Touch and Adventures West.  Welcome to the tagging thread, John.

Also MachineTrooper's Virtual Pulp and Hell & Gone (both versions)

Also Thea's A Shunned Man (both versions) -- you might want to add your book to your signature, Thea.

Also Personal Finance For People Who Hate Personal Finance - tagged.


I'm caught up again.


----------



## liam.judge

Thanks Ootwah! i tagged your book also


----------



## liam.judge

Thanks to everyone who tagged me and thanks to those who welcomed me to the forum.
I just tagged the following people:

Half-Orc, James Earle McCracken, tbrookside, Victorine, Gertie Kindle a/k/a Margaret Lake,  KarenW.B.,
Deb Baker, Haemish M, Bridget S, J.M. Pierce, D.A. Boulter, badtrink, R.E. Conary, donna callea, MachineTrooper, Vyrl


----------



## Zack Hamric

liam.judge said:


> Thanks to everyone who tagged me and thanks to those who welcomed me to the forum.
> I just tagged the following people:
> 
> Half-Orc, James Earle McCracken, tbrookside, Victorine, Gertie Kindle a/k/a Margaret Lake, KarenW.B.,
> Deb Baker, Haemish M, Bridget S, J.M. Pierce, D.A. Boulter, badtrink, R.E. Conary, donna callea, MachineTrooper, Vyrl


I just tagged your book...It looks like you might be having some problem with your signature displaying correctly- all I see is a box with a question mark- there a thread with a lot of detail on the boards that explains how to do it. What probably happened is that you put the Amazon link info in the image info box. (I know because I did the same thing!)


----------



## tbrookside

I tagged:

Ootwah
The Know Circuit for Haemish [I already had tags there when I went to Under the Amoral Bridge - I think I got that one on the CreateSpace tagging thread]


----------



## John Hamilton

Tagged:
Vyrll
Ootwah
Gertie
liam.judge
Zack
tbrookside

Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## liam.judge

Zack Hamric said:


> I just tagged your book...It looks like you might be having some problem with your signature displaying correctly- all I see is a box with a question mark- there a thread with a lot of detail on the boards that explains how to do it. What probably happened is that you put the Amazon link info in the image info box. (I know because I did the same thing!)


Yeah, i think that's what happened lol
I'll see if i can fix it. Thanks for tagging my book, i'll return the favour.


----------



## liam.judge

Thank you John C. Hamilton for tagging my book!
I'll return the favour.


----------



## liam.judge

I fixed my signature


----------



## Zack Hamric

liam.judge said:


> I fixed my signature


You're almost there! The only other thing is to resize your signature to the size most folks use- Look on your profile, go to the code on your signature and add at this place in the code [img width=150]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41CF34C8RIL._SL500_AA266_PIkin2,BottomRight,-18,34_AA300_SH20_OU01_.jpg[/img

Good luck!


----------



## OliverCrommer

Caught up.

By the way, please tag my new one _A Phantom Love Story_. Thx.


----------



## Thea J

I tagged A Phantom Love Story, Jason.


----------



## OliverCrommer

Thea J said:


> I tagged A Phantom Love Story, Jason.


Thanks, Thea.

Somehow, I missed "A Shunned Man." It's been tagged.


----------



## Victorine

Just tagged "A Phantom Love Story" for you Jason!



Vicki


----------



## Vyrl

John -- welcome! Tagged both your books


----------



## OliverCrommer

Victorine said:


> Just tagged "A Phantom Love Story" for you Jason!
> 
> 
> 
> Vicki


Thanks Vicki.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Sorry, I have another dumb question or two.
How do you keep track of who you have tagged? Do you write it down? Do you just remember? I'm getting confused already, and I haven't been tagging long.

Also Gertie  sadi something about checking how many someone had tagged. How do you do that.

D.A. thank you as always for your last answer to my question. I haven't gotten to your brillant book yet but I will. I am just overwhelmed with all of this media stuff I have to do, and I've been at work for three days.

Also we are having a heat wave.

Will do some tagging tonight, and would be most grateful to anyone who would add to my tags, or to anyone who has already added.

Ann.


----------



## OliverCrommer

Just tagged yours, PA.


----------



## traceya

Wow we're in the 100's now... that should be worth some kind of prize I thinks  

Tagged Henry's two, Jason's new one, Thea and Liam.  Downvoted the $0.99 for James and Donna

Think I'm caught up again  

Cheers,
Trace  

BTW I love this party


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Jason could not get into your new book will tag it later.
Tagged:
Treo J,Hamrick zack, Liam Judge, Henry Brown, BabTrink, Heamish M, David Dalgish, Stacey wb, William mieke, deb Master.
Victorine thanks for tt trick that has really speeded me up.

Ann.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Jason,

Tagged your new book.

P.A.,

Jason's cover photo in his siggy isn't a working link. He has a text link above the photos.

I'm caught up again. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Guest

Got your new one, Jason.  Congratulations!


----------



## JoeMitchell

P.A. Woodburn said:


> How do you keep track of who you have tagged? Do you write it down? Do you just remember? I'm getting confused already, and I haven't been tagging long.


I mostly remember all the books I've tagged, though if I do forget, I can tell when I look at the tagging box. I middle click each book in someone's signature here to open it in a new window, then go to each window and type "tt", the keyboard shortcut to bring up the tagging box. Then I just click all that appropriate tags below the box and they appear within the box, and it's done. Books that I haven't tagged show an empty tag box, and ones that I have tagged before show the tags listed in the box. 'tt' is very handy!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Got your new one, Jason.  Congrats.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Tagged Jason's new one. Have a great weekend everyone!

J.M.


----------



## William Meikle

Got Jason's new one, and I'm all caught up again...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your new one, Jason.  Good luck with it.


----------



## liam.judge

Zack Hamric said:


> You're almost there! The only other thing is to resize your signature to the size most folks use- Look on your profile, go to the code on your signature and add at this place in the code [img width=150]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41CF34C8RIL._SL500_AA266_PIkin2,BottomRight,-18,34_AA300_SH20_OU01_.jpg[/img
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> [/quote]
> 
> Thanks. Yeah, you're right, it does look a little too big ha ha


----------



## DonnaFaz

P.A. Woodburn said:


> Also we are having a heat wave.


Ann, this is the perfect excuse for staying in the air-conditioned inside and tag. lol

Jason, I tagged your newest. Congrats on the new book. Hopefully, I'll get some new ones up soon.

~Donna~


----------



## liam.judge

I tried everything but i couldn't make it smaller. The code is so long that it's confusing to me where to put anything. 
Anyways, thanks again for showing me how to set my signature up in my profile.


----------



## liam.judge

JasonWChan said:


> Caught up.
> 
> By the way, please tag my new one _A Phantom Love Story_. Thx.


No prob, and thanks for tagging my book.


----------



## liam.judge

P.A. Woodburn said:


> Sorry, I have another dumb question or two.
> How do you keep track of who you have tagged? Do you write it down? Do you just remember? I'm getting confused already, and I haven't been tagging long.
> 
> Also Gertie sadi something about checking how many someone had tagged. How do you do that.
> 
> D.A. thank you as always for your last answer to my question. I haven't gotten to your brillant book yet but I will. I am just overwhelmed with all of this media stuff I have to do, and I've been at work for three days.
> 
> Also we are having a heat wave.
> 
> Will do some tagging tonight, and would be most grateful to anyone who would add to my tags, or to anyone who has already added.
> 
> Ann.


I just tagged your book. I was a little confused also when i started tagging a few days ago, i just keep checking the forum regularly to see who's tagged my book and i return the favour right away. And if anyone is new to the forum, i tag their book also.


----------



## liam.judge

Just tagged tracey a's 3 books


----------



## donna callea

OK.  I've gone through the first 30 pages.  Don't want to miss anyone.  Hope no one misses me.  I'll check in again as soon as my tagging finger heals.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's another good reason not to use "agree with all tags" besides the fact that it doesn't register as a tag. If you do that, you could be agreeing with hidden malicious tags.

Looks like the trolls are actively adding maltags and voting down good reviews again.


----------



## mamiller

Catching up!!!  Sometimes Amazon tries to give me obstacles.  For example, Joseph, I had to go back into your book three times in order for the tag options to show up.  But we persevere!  We are strong taggers


----------



## OliverCrommer

Thanks everyone! This new one's short, more like a novella. ^_^

Tagged liam, ootwah and mamiller.


----------



## William Meikle

The power of tagging...I'm now at both number 1 and number 2 in the "Creature Feature Fiction" category 

http://www.amazon.com/tag/creature%20feature%20fiction?ref_=tag_top_cust_itdp_t

Thank's to one and all here who made it happen.

Willie


----------



## William Meikle

Just spotted that some of my books have been tagged "purchase later" . I presume this is a potential reader, leaving a marker so that they can find it when they want it?


----------



## bvlarson

Hello All,
I've just released DRAGON MAGIC the fourth book in my Epic Fantasy Series about the War of the Power Jewels.

I need tags on the first and the last of this series, if you would, fellow taggers!! 
(somehow, the second and the third got all the tags).

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003SE7K12 (AMBER MAGIC Book #1)
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003V8BGP6 (DRAGON MAGIC Book #4)

Thanks a bunch and I'm tagging yours back!
-bvl


----------



## William Meikle

bvlarson said:


> Hello All,
> I've just released DRAGON MAGIC the fourth book in my Epic Fantasy Series about the War of the Power Jewels.
> 
> I need tags on the first and the last of this series, if you would, fellow taggers!!
> (somehow, the second and the third got all the tags).
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003SE7K12 (AMBER MAGIC Book #1)
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003V8BGP6 (DRAGON MAGIC Book #4)
> 
> Thanks a bunch and I'm tagging yours back!
> -bvl


Got you...


----------



## Zack Hamric

bvlarson said:


> Hello All,
> I've just released DRAGON MAGIC the fourth book in my Epic Fantasy Series about the War of the Power Jewels.
> 
> I need tags on the first and the last of this series, if you would, fellow taggers!!
> (somehow, the second and the third got all the tags).
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003SE7K12 (AMBER MAGIC Book #1)
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003V8BGP6 (DRAGON MAGIC Book #4)
> 
> Thanks a bunch and I'm tagging yours back!
> -bvl
> 
> taggin' ya!
> 
> Zack Hamric


----------



## liam.judge

williemeikle said:


> The power of tagging...I'm now at both number 1 and number 2 in the "Creature Feature Fiction" category
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/tag/creature%20feature%20fiction?ref_=tag_top_cust_itdp_t
> 
> Thank's to one and all here who made it happen.
> 
> Willie


Congrats, i'm glad i could help.


----------



## liam.judge

williemeikle said:


> Just spotted that some of my books have been tagged "purchase later" . I presume this is a potential reader, leaving a marker so that they can find it when they want it?


Yeah, it sounds as though it was a customer leaving a marker.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged the rest of B. V. Larsen's books. Wow, you have a lot of books. 

Here's a link that makes it easier:

http://www.amazon.com/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=B.%20V.%20Larson

B. V., your book _Creatures_ didn't have any tags. I added shape shifting and kindle authors. If you add other tags, mention it here and I'll go back and tag it.

That has me caught up on the tagging for the moment.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## liam.judge

Thanks to JasonWChan for tagging my book.
I just tagged all books by bvlarson and mamiller's book.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

This tagging is working just accidentally found my book third of over 400 tagged rescue. That hasn't produced any sales yet, but it may in the future.
Can't tag just now of to a party.
Ann


----------



## JoeMitchell

I tagged your new book, bvl, and had already tagged the others on your list.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

P.A. Woodburn said:


> This tagging is working just accidentally found my book third of over 400 tagged rescue. That hasn't produced any sales yet, but it may in the future.
> Can't tag just now of to a party.
> Ann


I thought WE were the party. 

Got you tagged, B.V.


----------



## J.M Pierce

williemeikle said:


> The power of tagging...I'm now at both number 1 and number 2 in the "Creature Feature Fiction" category
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/tag/creature%20feature%20fiction?ref_=tag_top_cust_itdp_t
> 
> Thank's to one and all here who made it happen.
> 
> Willie


Congrats Willie!


----------



## OliverCrommer

liam.judge said:


> Thanks to JasonWChan for tagging my book.
> I just tagged all books by bvlarson and mamiller's book.


No problem. ^_^

Authors helping authors is really the way to go.


----------



## J.M Pierce

All caught up. BV, I'd tagged around half of your books previously but just finished tagging them all for you.

J.M.


----------



## Guest

Gotcha, BVL.


----------



## D.M. Trink

Tagged Jason's new one--Congrats!
Delyse


----------



## 13500

All righty---

Tagged John Hamilton's 2nd book--sorry, somehow I missed it the first time through.

Congrats, Jason, on your new offering. I tagged it.

P.A.--gotcha

Welcome, bvlarson. Tagged your two requested books.

I think I am caught up for now. Have a good weekend, everyone!


----------



## OliverCrommer

Thanks Karen and badtrink.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

If anyone can spare the time, some of my books could use a few more tags.

Here's a link to a search page linking them all:

http://www.amazon.com/s/qid=1256863753/ref=sr_gnr_spell?ie=UTF8&search-alias=aps&field-keywords=peacekeepers%20ricky%20sides

Books 4, 5, and 6 of the peacekeeper series have low counts.

Thank you for considering this request,
Ricky


----------



## D.M. Trink

Ricky-I tagged a few more of #4 that I hadn't tagged before and tagged # 5 & #6
Delyse


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you for the assistance.  

Have a great weekend,
Ricky


----------



## William Meikle

Ricky Sides said:


> Thank you for the assistance.
> 
> Have a great weekend,
> Ricky


Got 4 & 5... had done 6 already for some strange reason...


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you. I appreciate the effort.  

Ricky


----------



## Thea J

Hi Ricky,

I tagged a bunch for you.

Thea


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you Thea. I tagged your book in the past as well. Both versions. I just double checked to make certain they stuck.  

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got caught up with you, Ricky.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thanks Gertie. 

Ricky


----------



## J.M Pierce

I got you Ricky. For some reason I too had number six but missed four and five previously. Strange.

On another note, I'm still going on honor system and don't want to sound like I'm complaining, but...my tag numbers have not changed in nearly a week. I just want to make sure that all of the new folks understand that it's a family effort to get everyone's tag counts up and that we are all counting on each other. I will never go and check to see who's tagged me and who hasn't, I want to and do trust that everyone is doing the right thing.

No big deal! No worries! I'm smilin'! Hope you are too! (do you think I could use a few more exclamation points?)

I'm off to watch the fireworks that were rained out last weekend! Wahoooo! Take care all.

J.M.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thanks for the help J.M. 

I double checked to be sure I'd tagged your book. I knew I had, but yours wouldn't be the first book I've tagged only to later discover that they didn't stay tagged. That has happened to me on three separate occassions. Usually when the system is really acting up. Yours is still tagged for me, but I did find a few new tags that weren't there when I originaly tagged your book so I checked them.

Enjoy the fireworks,
Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

J.M. Pierce said:


> I got you Ricky. For some reason I too had number six but missed four and five previously. Strange.
> 
> On another note, I'm still going on honor system and don't want to sound like I'm complaining, but...my tag numbers have not changed in nearly a week. I just want to make sure that all of the new folks understand that it's a family effort to get everyone's tag counts up and that we are all counting on each other. I will never go and check to see who's tagged me and who hasn't, I want to and do trust that everyone is doing the right thing.
> 
> No big deal! No worries! I'm smilin'! Hope you are too! (do you think I could use a few more exclamation points?)
> 
> I'm off to watch the fireworks that were rained out last weekend! Wahoooo! Take care all.
> 
> J.M.


Mine haven't gone up either. Sometimes they just don't update right away.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

I could really use some tags, and I'd be happy to reciprocate.

Thanks,
Dawn


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi Dawn,

Welcome to the thread. I tagged both versions of your book, and couldn't resist adding the Kindle version to my library. I like the cover and the description.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You're tagged, Dawn and welcome.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Ricky Sides said:


> Hi Dawn,
> 
> Welcome to the thread. I tagged both versions of your book, and couldn't resist adding the Kindle version to my library. I like the cover and the description.
> 
> Have a great day,
> Ricky


Thank you!! I tagged your books as well.

Dawn


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You're tagged, Dawn and welcome.


Thanks  Tagging yours in one minute.

Dawn


----------



## Guest

williemeikle said:


> Got 4 & 5... had done 6 already for some strange reason...


Same here. Have no idea how I got six while missing four and five. They're done now.

Just tagged both versions of Dawn's as well.


----------



## Thea J

Gotcha, Dawn!


----------



## Sharlow

Well that looks like everyone. I'm all caught up again. Welcome to all the new folks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

James Earle McCracken said:


> Same here. Have no idea how I got six while missing four and five. They're done now.
> 
> Just tagged both versions of Dawn's as well.


I wonder if some checks don't "take." Just double checked that I had tagged Thea, and I had missed some of the tags. I always tag all of them. I'm going to go through the books that I have tagged in the last week or two and make a list. That way I can check to see if I got everyone.


----------



## D.M. Trink

Tagged yours Dawn!
Delyse


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Thanks everyone.  I've tagged yours as well.

Dawn


----------



## Bridget S

Ricky
BV
Dawn

Tagged


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Got BV, Ricky and Dawn.  All caught up again.


----------



## amanda_hocking

I have a new book out that could use some tags


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You're tagged, Amanda.  Good luck with the new book.


----------



## OliverCrommer

Tagged "Switched," Amanda. Would you tag my latest? It's the last link in my sig.


----------



## J.M Pierce

I'm back and tagged Amanda and Dawn! 

The fireworks were awesome! It was a perfect night.


----------



## Susanne O

I would love some tags, especially on Swedish for Beginners - a novel









Thank you! Will tag yours during the day.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Tagged you, Susan. You're IT! [runs away giggling]

And I got Amanda's new one. Congrats!


----------



## Susanne O

Thank you!  Will be tagging all day.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I tagged Amanda's new book and Susanne's book.

Thank you for the tags folks. 

Gertie,

I know it sounds odd, but it's been my experience that sometimes tags just don't stick. The problem seems especially bad if I see the little wheel icon spinning for an extended period in the tag boxes. When that happens, even if the check mark appears, it seems that they can disappear. Lately I have begun to reopen the pages when this happens. In a few instances, I have found missing tags when I did so. 

I have a cable internet connection. After opening x (it varies,) amount of web pages, my connection begins to lag terribly. When I am experiencing this lag tagging becomes problematic. I usually have to shut down my system and reboot the cable modem by disconnecting the power to it, leaving it off about thirty seconds and then rebooting everything. It's been like this through multiple computers that I've owned over the years. Internet lag can cause all manner of mischief on forms, so it may do the same to tags.

I also double check books I know I've tagged in the past. On three separate occasions I have found books I knew I'd tagged in the past, but some or all of the tags were gone.

This is why I don't try to track who has tagged my books. Some people may make a good faith effort, only to have their tags dropped by the system. The only time I've bothered to check on a tagger was when the malicious tags began appearing in my self defense book. But the book is number 1 in a few categories despite such mischief.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides

Susanne,

I went through your author page and tagged all versions of your books with tags. In two cases I transferred tags from the kindle versions to paperbacks that had no tags. In those instances, I omitted the kindle oriented tags. I noted that some of your paperbacks had no tags. Since there was no kindle version associated with them, I couldn't simply copy and transfer tags as I did in the other two cases. If you add tags to those books, please put up a link to them and I'll be happy to go back and tag them as well.

Here's a link to Susanne's author page that will help other taggers who like to tag all books:

http://www.amazon.com/Susanne-OLeary/e/B001JOXAJO/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Guest

Tagged Susanne and Amanda.


----------



## Zack Hamric

Dawn McCullough White said:


> Thanks everyone. I've tagged yours as well.
> 
> Dawn


Dawn,

Tagged ya!

Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

Bridget S said:


> Ricky
> BV
> Dawn
> 
> Tagged


Bridget,
Tagged ya!
Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

amanda_hocking said:


> I have a new book out that could use some tags


Amanda,
Tagged ya!
Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

Susanne OLeary said:


> I would love some tags, especially on Swedish for Beginners - a novel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Will tag yours during the day.


Susanne, Tagged ya...ZAck


----------



## liam.judge

J.M. Pierce said:


> I got you Ricky. For some reason I too had number six but missed four and five previously. Strange.
> 
> On another note, I'm still going on honor system and don't want to sound like I'm complaining, but...my tag numbers have not changed in nearly a week. I just want to make sure that all of the new folks understand that it's a family effort to get everyone's tag counts up and that we are all counting on each other. I will never go and check to see who's tagged me and who hasn't, I want to and do trust that everyone is doing the right thing.
> 
> No big deal! No worries! I'm smilin'! Hope you are too! (do you think I could use a few more exclamation points?)
> 
> I'm off to watch the fireworks that were rained out last weekend! Wahoooo! Take care all.
> 
> J.M.


Hi. I'm certain i tagged your book after you tagged mine, but i'll check.


----------



## liam.judge

Yeah, i tagged the book by J.M. Pierce.
And all of Ricky Sides books.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you. That was kind of you.

Ricky


----------



## William Meikle

Done all the newcomers and new books. Caught up again.


----------



## liam.judge

Ricky Sides said:


> Thank you. That was kind of you.
> 
> Ricky


No prob


----------



## liam.judge

I just tagged the book by Dawn MC Cullough, All books by Sharlow, All books by amanda_hocking and all kindle books by Susanne OLeary


----------



## Gertie Kindle

J.M. Pierce said:


> I'm back and tagged Amanda and Dawn!
> 
> The fireworks were awesome! It was a perfect night.


That's great. I missed the fireworks this year.



Susanne OLeary said:


> I would love some tags, especially on Swedish for Beginners - a novel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Will tag yours during the day.


I had already tagged you, Susanne.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Susanne, I went back and tagged the rest of yours.

Ricky, thanks for that explanation. If I see that swirly circle that doesn't take my checks, I'll go back later.

It just gets frustrating because I've told people I've tagged them and that's a promise I want to keep.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Yep. It frustrates me too. Sometimes I feel like my connection is out to get me.


----------



## Susanne O

Thank you! Tagged you all back!


----------



## OliverCrommer

Tagged Suzanne.


----------



## Zack Hamric

CCrooks said:


> Tagged Nathan & Dennis.


Christina- tagged all 4 of yours...Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

tonyaplank said:


> Thanks so much, everyone! I've tagged many, am trying to get through the list. So many interesting-looking books!


Tonya, Tagged ya..

Zack


----------



## Susanne O

Tagged all of yours back, Jason.


----------



## Zack Hamric

Daphne said:


> Tagged your second book (and first), Jenna. Also Tonya and others. I'm now a serial tagger.


Daphne- Tagged yours..
Zack


----------



## Staceywb

Checked to make sure I'd tagged all on J.M. and Ricky's-missed a few somehow, everything's tagged now.

Tagged Jason, Amanda, Dawn, Suzanne, and BV.

Bought Switched, Amanda, it's exactly what I'm in the mood to read today. 

Cheers, y'all.  Enjoy the rest of your Sunday!

Stacey


----------



## Susanne O

Tagged you back Stacey.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you Stacey.

You have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## J.M Pierce

Thank you to Stacey and everyone else who's tagged me in the last twenty-four hours. I am dangerously close to #1 in Contemporary Fantasy now!

Susanne, somehow I missed all of yours but I tagged everything that had tags; paperbacks included.

Take care all!

J.M.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

J.M. Pierce said:


> Thank you to Stacey and everyone else who's tagged me in the last twenty-four hours. I am dangerously close to #1 in Contemporary Fantasy now!
> 
> Susanne, somehow I missed all of yours but I tagged everything that had tags; paperbacks included.
> 
> Take care all!
> 
> J.M.


That is close. #3 of the list. Wow. And you are #15 in romance/paranormal. WTG.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Tagged Jason, Amanda, Dawn, Susanne, Simon Fenn and Simon Wood.

Ann


----------



## Victorine

Tagged you Susanne!  I noticed some of your books don't have tags... European Affairs, Diplomatic Incidents, and The Life in Your Years.  If you add some, I'll click them.

Got your new one Amanda.  Good luck with it!

I tagged someone else too... yesterday, but I don't remember who it was.  

Vicki


----------



## Beth O

Hi all,

I'm new here and would be glad to reciprocate.  I tagged the following:

Switched by Amanda 
Crescent Rising by Zack
Personal Finance by Greg
Ultimate in Women's Self Defense by Ricky
The Invasion by William
Swedish for Beginners by Susanne
Failing Test by JM Pierce
Cries in the Dark by PA Woodburn
Glimpse by Stacy Benfiel
A Phantom Love Story by Jason Chan - Jason, did you know all your books say "No pricing information available."  Not sure what that's about but you might want to look into it.

Anyway, if you could take a minute and tag me back for the Kindle edition of "Romantically Challenged" I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks,
Beth


----------



## Beth O

Just did Victorine's "Not What She Seems" too.  Love that cover!

Beth


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You're tagged, Beth.  Pretty cover.

My three books are in my siggy.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Beth O

Tagged you back Gertie aka Margaret Lake.

Thanks for the support.


----------



## 13500

Tagged both versions, Beth. Welcome to the thread.

Gotcha Amanda--congrats on your new one -- and Dawn.


----------



## Susanne O

Victorine said:


> Tagged you Susanne! I noticed some of your books don't have tags... European Affairs, Diplomatic Incidents, and The Life in Your Years. If you add some, I'll click them.
> 
> Got your new one Amanda. Good luck with it!
> 
> I tagged someone else too... yesterday, but I don't remember who it was.
> 
> Vicki


Vicki, those are out of print paperbacks, so don't bother. All the others, thanks and tagged you back.


----------



## William Meikle

You're tagged Beth... welcome to the thread


----------



## Beth O

Tagged you back Karen, thanks.

~Beth


----------



## Ricky Sides

Beth,

I tagged both versions of your book. Welcome to the thread.

Ricky


----------



## J.M Pierce

Got you Beth. Welcome and thank you!

J.M.


----------



## Susanne O

I tagged yours, Beth and all of Ricky's.


----------



## OliverCrommer

caught up again.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Hi everyone!  I just tagged Stacey's, Zack's, Jason's, and Ricky's books....will get to a few more in a minute.  I'd love it if ya'll can tag me back !Thanks!!


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Sorry...I just realized that my amazon link wasn't at the bottom of email. I've attached it here. I will graciously tag as many of you as I can right now. Reciprocity is wonderful


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you Susanne. That was a lot of work for you. I appreciate the effort.

Tyler, I tagged your book.

Ricky


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Thank you Ricky!  BTW.....i loved reading your description on Amazon.  I'm from Kansas and not often you see stuff about the good old midwest


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tyler Nunnally said:


> Thank you Ricky! BTW.....i loved reading your description on Amazon. I'm from Kansas and not often you see stuff about the good old midwest


Then you might like book 3.

Here's a coupon. Anyone in the thread is welcome to try the book. But Tyler might especially like it since a great deal of the action takes place there.

The Peacekeepers. Liberty or Death. Book 3.:

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4349

Coupon Code: HM69X

Enjoy,
Ricky


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Just tagged JM Pierce, Beth, William M., and Karen's books! Appreciate any tag backs 

By the way.....Love the cover, Beth!

Thanks for the coupon, Ricky....will head over to smashwords and check it out!


----------



## Ricky Sides

You're welcome Tyler. Welcome to the thread.

Ricky


----------



## Susanne O

Tyler, tagged yours.

And yes, Ricky that took a little time...


----------



## Ricky Sides

Susanne OLeary said:


> And yes, Ricky that took a little time...


LOL, soon I'll be adding book 7. Well maybe not so soon, but... 










It is in the works.


----------



## Susanne O

Let us know and we'll tag that one too. One at a time isn't too bad.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Hello again....got a few more tagged!  

Margaret
Victorine
P.A. Woodburn
Amanda
Bridget
Dawn
Delyse

Good luck on your sales and tags everyone!  I'm gonna continue to go back and find some more to tag!  Appreciate the reciprocity


----------



## William Meikle

Tyler Nunnally said:


> Sorry...I just realized that my amazon link wasn't at the bottom of email. I've attached it here. I will graciously tag as many of you as I can right now. Reciprocity is wonderful


Got you Tyler. Welcome to the thread


----------



## liam.judge

I just tagged Beth's book and Tyler Nunnally's book. 
I have a question for J.M. Pierce: you mentioned your book's ranking and i was wondering how i could check mine?


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Thanks Liam! Oh, I believe you can check your rating on your Amazon page, below product description, in PRODUCT DETAILS. Gives you a rank in Amazon store, kindle store, etc.

I have just tagged....

Thea
Ricky...went back and got your Self-defense book
James McCracken
Ootwah (Joseph)
BV Larson
Maureen Miller

Hopefully, more to come!

As always...would love any tag backs............I'm trying to get _*Seduction*_ category and _*cheaters*_ tagged more if possible! Thank you!


----------



## Victorine

Tyler Nunnally said:


> Thanks Liam! Oh, I believe you can check your rating on your Amazon page, below product description, in PRODUCT DETAILS. Gives you a rank in Amazon store, kindle store, etc.


It won't give you a rank until you sell one book though.

Welcome to the thread, Tyler! I just tagged your book. 

Vicki


----------



## Thea J

Tagged you, Beth!


----------



## Beth O

Tyler, just tagged you back.  

Thanks,
Beth


----------



## Beth O

Thea, tagged you back.

Thanks,
Beth


----------



## Thea J

Tagged you, Tyler, with special emphasis on seduction and cheaters!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tyler Nunnally said:


> Sorry...I just realized that my amazon link wasn't at the bottom of email. I've attached it here. I will graciously tag as many of you as I can right now. Reciprocity is wonderful


Got you tagged, Tyler. Welcome


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Thanks Margaret, Thea, Beth, and and Victorine!!


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

I got to a few more tags....

Donna C.
R.E. Conary
Daniel A.
Vyrl

As always...when you get a chance I appreciate the tagbacks!!  Seduction and Cheaters especially!


----------



## Zack Hamric

Beth O said:


> Tyler, just tagged you back.
> 
> Thanks,
> Beth


Beth,

Tagged you!
Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

Tyler Nunnally said:


> Thanks Margaret, Thea, Beth, and and Victorine!!


Tagged!

ZAck


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Hi again guys! This is addicting, hopefully worth it for all 

Tagged:

Jess Scott
Sierra Rose
Donna F

Good luck all!


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

oops.. sorry thank you Zack!!!


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Tagged Tyler and Beth.
Ann


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Thank you Ann!


----------



## DonnaFaz

Tyler Nunnally said:


> Hi again guys! This is addicting, hopefully worth it for all
> 
> Tagged:
> 
> Jess Scott
> Sierra Rose
> Donna F
> 
> Good luck all!


Thank you, *Tyler*. I tagged you back.

I also tagged *Beth* and *Susanne*.

Welcome to the thread!

~Donna~


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Tagged Daniel Leston, Tonya Plank and C Crooks.


----------



## Sharlow

Hey guy's I got a paperback version on Fallen Blood. I was wondering if you could tag that fore me as well. Thanks ahead of time.

http://www.amazon.com/Fallen-Blood-1-Martin-Sharlow/dp/1453658378/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1278889242&sr=1-10

Oh and I'm all caught up as well. Good luck with your new book Amanda.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Thanks Donna!  And Sharlow.....I tagged yours as well


----------



## Ricky Sides

Got you tagged Sharlow. Congrats on the new release of the paperback version.

Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your paperback, Sharlow.


----------



## Sharlow

Thanks guys. I already sold 2 so I'm happy about it.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Sharlow said:


> Thanks guys. I already sold 2 so I'm happy about it.


Oooo, congrats! I tagged the paperback.

~Donna~


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Hi fellow authors! I have tagged a few more, bout to give it up for the evening LOL.

TAGGED:

Gary Ballard
Dennis Phillips
Deb Baker
Henry Brown
David Daglish.......David....thanks again for your help before with checking the file on your Kindle. 

I would truly appreciate the reciprocity of tagging me back when you get a chance!


----------



## Victorine

Gotcha tagged, Sharlow!

And that reminds me... I have my paperback available now too!

Could all of you kind people tag it for me? Pretty please?

http://www.amazon.com/Not-What-Seems-Victorine-Lieske/dp/1453648607/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1278896735&sr=1-1

Thank you SO much!

Vicki


----------



## J.M Pierce

Got Tyler, Sharlow's paperback, and Victorine's (hope you can forgive me about the puppy and the lollipop fiasco Vicki  I don't know how in the world to help out Archer with her 99 dead baboons problem though. I'll have to sleep on it.)

Take care everyone!

J.M.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Thanks JM!!!! Very much appreciated   

Oh and Victorine...heading to tag your paperback now!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Victorine's paperback.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Guest

Tagged Beth and Tyler.


----------



## Staceywb

Beth-tagged both versions
Tyler-tagged
Victorine-paperback tagged.


----------



## rcordiner

Stacey I tagged all yours


----------



## OliverCrommer

tagged rcordiner.


----------



## Susanne O

This is not a tag request but about a rather dull review on Swedish for Beginners







It's not that bad but keeps getting voted up and then the headline 'not as good as I had hoped' is the first thing readers see. If it gets a couple of no's maybe it would go down?

I would be MOST grateful and love you forever if you could do this.

Thanks!!!


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Tagged your paperback, Vicki.
I have been having a problem tagging today. I tag and then I get a thing called Blank Page which won't go away without great difficulty.
Sometimes I have to log off to get rid of it.
Does anyone know why this is happening? Could it be because I sometimes forget to log on to Amazon before I tag?
Ann


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I tagged rcordiner's books.

P.A.,

When I get those blank pages its a lag issue. My system can only load so many web pages before it begins to load really slowly. Eventually, it can get so bad that the blank page freezes on the screen. Refreshing the screen can fix that issue for a few pages. But eventually my lag gets so bad I am forced to shut down my system and reboot my cable modem. After doing that, the system usually functions normally until I lag it out with web pages again.  

If you are running a cable modem for your internet connection, then you may be experiencing this lag. Here's the fix:

1. Shut down your computer.

2. Disconnect the power to your cable modem. Leave the power off approximately 30 seconds. That's important. Turning the power back on too quickly diminishes the benefit of the reboot. I keep my computer and cable modem hooked up to a power strip with multiple outlets. I just toggle the power off for thirty seconds and then turn it back on.

3. Once the power is back on, make sure all of the normal operational lights on your cable modem are on before proceeding to turn on the power. Rebooting it before it is ready can cause it to malfunction and not reboot correctly. This takes about 30 seconds after you switch the power back on, but can vary. 

Hope this helps,
Ricky


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Tagged: Tyler and Beth quickly, and Victorine contemplatively.  Got Sharlow, too.


----------



## 13500

Vicki--congrats on your paperback. Tagged it.

Tyler--gotcha.


----------



## D.M. Trink

Okay Tagged:

Beth
Tyler
Victorine's paperback (already did your other)
Martin's paperback

Delyse
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-Rainbow-Delyse-Rodrigues-Trink/dp/1452873259/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Hi Everyone,
My book is now at Amazon.ca and needs tagging also--thanks!

http://www.amazon.ca/Wrapped-Rainbow-Delyse-Rodrigues-Trink/dp/1452873259


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

Got your Canadian version tagged.

Ricky


----------



## William Meikle

badtrink said:


> Okay Tagged:
> 
> Beth
> Tyler
> Victorine's paperback (already did your other)
> Martin's paperback
> 
> Delyse
> http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW
> http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-Rainbow-Delyse-Rodrigues-Trink/dp/1452873259/ref=tmm_pap_title_0
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> My book is now at Amazon.ca and needs tagging also--thanks!
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/Wrapped-Rainbow-Delyse-Rodrigues-Trink/dp/1452873259


Got it... but this is a slippery slope...I've got books on Amazon.ca, .uk.com, .de, .jp etc and they -all- need tagging ;-)


----------



## kayakruthie

I've just put up a new book, which desperately needs tagging. I am a faithful tagger, so pretty please, help me. Thanks a million. -Ruth


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Got badtrink and Kayakruthie.

Ruth:  You have 5 people voting down your 'kindle' tag.  Did you not wish that tag?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged rcordiner and Ruthie. Good luck with the new one, Ruthie.

Delyse, for some reason, the check boxes didn't show up in front of your tags. I'll try again later.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Vicki, I tagged your paperback.
Ruth, I tagged your new one. Good luck with it.
rcordiner, I tagged both your books.
Susanne, I voted down the review.

~Donna~


----------



## Zack Hamric

kayakruthie said:


> I've just put up a new book, which desperately needs tagging. I am a faithful tagger, so pretty please, help me. Thanks a million. -Ruth


Tagged ya Ruth!


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Thanks everyone for your faithful tagging!  

Ruth....i just tagged you as well!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

I've now tagged everything between this post and my last post.

Dawn


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Ruth's new book.

Willie, Post a link to the search pages to those other venues and I'll be happy to tag them for you. It might take a while, cause you got more books than Idaho has taters, but I'll manage. 

Ricky


----------



## D.M. Trink

Tagged Ruth's!

Gertie--I just realized-if you haven't bought anything on Amazon.ca you probably can't tag it! 

Willie-I can tag your .ca version if you give the link (I'm Canadian!)

Thanks all!
Delyse


----------



## Gertie Kindle

badtrink said:


> Tagged Ruth's!
> 
> Gertie--I just realized-if you haven't bought anything on Amazon.ca you probably can't tag it!
> 
> Willie-I can tag your .ca version if you give the link (I'm Canadian!)
> 
> Thanks all!
> Delyse


That makes sense. I tried a couple more times with the same problem. I'll give up now.


----------



## Susanne O

Tagged Karen, Delyse, Ruth and Dawn.

If you haven't done so already, Swedish for Beginners - a novel







could do with some more and while you're at it, scroll down to the three star and vote it down. And if you still have the energy, my other books would look a lot nicer with more tags.

Many, many thanks to those who helped with that review.


----------



## liam.judge

This topic moves fast LOL but i'm all caught up now...

badtrink: i tagged your book at amazon.ca
Willie Miekle: if you post the links to the other 'sites where you want your book tagged then i'd be happy to tag 'em for you.
Sharlow: i tagged your paperback version of Fallen Blood.
Victorine: I tagged your paperback version of your book.
KayaKruthie: i tagged all your books.
Sussane OLeary: i voted no for the dull review, as you requested.
and a big thanks to tyler nunnally and victorine for answering my question about sales ranking.


----------



## karencantwell

Okay, I'm back at the marathon tagging!  So far today:
Amanda
Zach
Liam
Jason
Stacey
Suzanne
PA Woodburn
Beth
Phillip Thomas
Thea
RG Cordiner
Ruth F. (Deathmaiden -- I had tagged others earlier)
Dawn M

Great books out there!  If I missed anyone, let me know!  I'll be back tonight for more, as I think I'm quite far behind.

- Karen C.


----------



## Susanne O

Thnks Liam. I tagged yours yesterday.

Karen C, just tagged yours.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Susanne OLeary said:


> Tagged Karen, Delyse, Ruth and Dawn.
> 
> If you haven't done so already, Swedish for Beginners - a novel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could do with some more and while you're at it, scroll down to the three star and vote it down. And if you still have the energy, my other books would look a lot nicer with more tags.
> 
> Many, many thanks to those who helped with that review.


Hi Susanne....I tagged your Swedish for Beginners, as well as voted down the 3 star review


----------



## liam.judge

Thank you karencantwell, i'll return the favour. And thanks to you also susanne, i appreciate it.


----------



## Susanne O

Thanks, Tyler!

Bonjour, James, I did yours just now.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Just Tagged Karen


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Isn't this fun?  It's great to see your numbers grow. For all the new members in this thread, keep us posted on your progress toward the first page of any of your tag categories.


----------



## tbrookside

Wow, busy weekend.

Tagged:

mamiller
bvlarson
Dawn White
susanneoleary
bethorsoff
tylernunnally
rcordiner
kayakruthie

and the new books by:

JasonChan
AmandaJocking
sharlow


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Thanks TBrookside!  I tagged you as well!  

BTW.....I have made it first in the categories of "cheaters", "infidelity" and almost #1 in "betrayal"....still working on seduction and temptation as other good topics!  

Thanks for all your help, everyone!


----------



## 13500

Susanne--tagged you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Congrats, Tyler.

Here's a kicker for you. I'm #2 in romance/short story behind ... wait for it ... a book that is _no longer available_. Not even any tags to vote down. Oh, well. At least I'm #2.

Here's the link so you can see my poor baby finishing behind a non-existent title. <sigh>

http://www.amazon.com/tag/short%20story/products/ref=tag_tdp_bkt_istp#page=1:sort=relevant:tags=romance


----------



## William Meikle

Some kind person has just gone through Amazon giving my Kindle books 1 star reviews because they're not available in hard copy! Thanks a bunch mate.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Hi Margaret...i went back and tagged that book that's 2nd....so stupid behind an unavailable copy :-(  Anyway, a couple more tags hopefully help it remain there!  Lots of luck!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

williemeikle said:


> Some kind person has just gone through Amazon giving my Kindle books 1 star reviews because they're not available in hard copy! Thanks a bunch mate.


Gave them a negative vote, Willie.


----------



## Ricky Sides

williemeikle said:


> Some kind person has just gone through Amazon giving my Kindle books 1 star reviews because they're not available in hard copy! Thanks a bunch mate.


That's rediculous. I'd ask Amazon to remove them.

Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tyler Nunnally said:


> Hi Margaret...i went back and tagged that book that's 2nd....so stupid behind an unavailable copy :-( Anyway, a couple more tags hopefully help it remain there! Lots of luck!


Thanks, Tyler. Every click helps.


----------



## Bridget S

Beth
Tyler
Ruthie
Karen

Tagged


----------



## Ricky Sides

I gave them a negative vote and left a comment. 

Sorry this happened to you Willie. It's just plain wrong.

Ricky


----------



## William Meikle

Thanks for all the "unhelpful" votes folks. I've also reported him to Amazon, but knowing their record in such things I'm not holding my breath...


----------



## J.M Pierce

Voted unhelpful Willie. Sorry this happened. The only thing is that it is such a ridiculous comment to leave for a review that I really don't think anyone will pay attention to it. Still, I know how frustrated I would feel to have that sitting on one of my books. Take care my friend.

J.M.


----------



## donna callea

All tagging complete through page 40.  I'm getting there, but can't wait until I'm all caught up.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

I voted one star reviews as unhelpful, Willie.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Tagged Ruth, Christie Leigh Maguire and Dave Dorrico.


----------



## D.M. Trink

Thanks Liam,Ricky,etc.
Gertie-that's as good as #1--congrats!
Willie-I'll go vote it unhelpful!


----------



## DonnaFaz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Congrats, Tyler.
> 
> Here's a kicker for you. I'm #2 in romance/short story behind ... wait for it ... a book that is _no longer available_. Not even any tags to vote down. Oh, well. At least I'm #2.
> 
> Here's the link so you can see my poor baby finishing behind a non-existent title. <sigh>
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/tag/short%20story/products/ref=tag_tdp_bkt_istp#page=1:sort=relevant:tags=romance


Margaret, it's got the PERFECT position--right smack dab in the center of the 'puter screen. LOL

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Gave them a negative vote, Willie.


I did, too. Thank goodness the guy hasn't done that to every book.

(Sorry, everyone for the extra post. Should have modified the one above.)

~Donna~


----------



## TC Beacham

Hi Everybody 

I've finally carved out a little time in the afternoons to do tagging - so far today I've done the first 20 authors listed and I'll be working through the list in the next couple of days. 

Since I've been completely out-of-the-loop about this kind of marketing, my own tags are sorely lacking. I'd greatly appreciate any help I can get with tags for my books. There will be another $.99 special soon so that tag is still okay, but I wouldn't say that Escaping Celia is mystery/suspense. The other tags seem fine (not that I know much about it, lol).

Thanks!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I tagged your books TC.

Ricky


----------



## J.M Pierce

Got you TC!


----------



## TC Beacham

Thank-you Ricky and JM!! Got both of you too.

I'm up to 40 authors now and I'm just gonna keep going - there are some really interesting tags!


----------



## Victorine

Tagged you TC!

Down voted the 1 star review... dumb dumb dumb is all I can say. Amazon should remove it.

And thanks to everyone who tagged my paperback!!

http://www.amazon.com/Not-What-Seems-Victorine-Lieske/dp/1453648607/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1278896735&sr=1-1

Vicki


----------



## William Meikle

TC Beacham said:


> Thank-you Ricky and JM!!
> 
> I'm up to 40 authors now and I'm just gonna keep going - there are some really interesting tags!


Got you TC


----------



## TC Beacham

Thank-you Victorine! 

I don't see a one-star review - where do you see it? (On edit, nevermind - I just read that conversation.)


----------



## Zack Hamric

TC Beacham said:


> Thank-you Victorine!
> 
> I don't see a one-star review - where do you see it?


Tagged ya!
Zack


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You're tagged TC, both books.


----------



## 13500

Gotcha, T.C.


----------



## TC Beacham

Thanks Willie, Zack, Margaret and Karen!!

I'm up to 55 authors, including everyone on this page.


----------



## Debra L Martin

Wow, go out of town for a few days and get way behind.  Note to self - always bring computer to tag fellow authors...

Today I got:
Dawn
Amanda-new one
Jason- new one
Susanne
Liam
Beth
Tyler
Ruth 
TC
Delyse - I couldn't tag yours - so sorry.


----------



## traceya

Wow this thread is growing fast - I step away for five minutes and it grows eight pages 
O.K. This round I tagged - all of B.V. Larson's Haven series [I'd missed them before?] 
plus a couple of Ricky's I'd also missed -BTW just finished PK6 and Robbie's now using your Women's Self Defence book to train me to 'take care of myself' [he forgets I spent 10 years boxing  ], thanks  
Got both versions of Dawn's, 
Amanda's new one - good luck Amanda and congratulations 
Got Susanne
Both versions of Beth's
Tyler - welcome 
Sharlow's p/back - congratulations 
Vicki's p/back - ditto 
Ruth's new one - congratulations for you too  and tagged Primal Wound which I'd missed before
T.C. x both books - welcome 

Going to do a little double checking to make sure my tags have 'stuck'

Cheers all,
Trace


----------



## Ricky Sides

Wow! You have been busy.  

Don't forget to stretch before training or you risk pulling a muscle.  

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Zack Hamric

Deb Martin said:


> Wow, go out of town for a few days and get way behind. Note to self - always bring computer to tag fellow authors...


Deb- tagged all 4!


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Hi everyone!  I caught up and tagged Tracey, Deb, and TC.....have a great evening all!


----------



## Bridget S

TC- Tagged


----------



## liam.judge

Just tagged books by tc beacham and deb martin.
Willie: i will vote against those 1 star reviews.


----------



## Guest

Voted for Liam, Bridget, Tyler, Zach, and willie. I think I'm all caught up. If you would be so kind...

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003OQUOFI


----------



## liam.judge

Thanks foreverjuly, i just tagged you back.


----------



## liam.judge

I entered "personal finance" as a search term in the kindle store and my book is ranked at number 19.
Thanks to all you guys who tagged it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

liam.judge said:


> I entered "personal finance" as a search term in the kindle store and my book is ranked at number 19.
> Thanks to all you guys who tagged it.


Excellent!!


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Tagged you ForeverJuly! And thank you as well!


----------



## J.M Pierce

You guys are rockin! I'm now #2 in Contemporary Fantasy, and only four more tags needed to take over the #1 spot! Thank you all very much.

J.M.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

J.M. Pierce said:


> You guys are rockin! I'm now #2 in Contemporary Fantasy, and only four more tags needed to take over the #1 spot! Thank you all very much.
> 
> J.M.


Fantastic news!!!


----------



## liam.judge

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Excellent!!


Thanks Gertie


----------



## OliverCrommer

All caught up.


----------



## Paul Clayton

Donna, et al,

Please tag me folks, and let me know via PM and I'll return the favor. And if there are any folks out there who have read White Seed and not posted a review on White Seed's Amazon page, please do. 
Best!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002SN9GF2?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B002SN9GF2


----------



## traceya

Ricky Sides said:


> Wow! You have been busy.
> 
> Don't forget to stretch before training or you risk pulling a muscle.
> 
> Have a great day,
> Ricky


Don't worry too much Ricky, the only muscle I'm likely to pull will be Robbie's left arm when he finally drives me crazy with his 'the world's coming to an end' stuff  Honestly I spent 10 years in the ring and never lost a fight 

Trace


----------



## JoeMitchell

Ricky Sides said:


> When I get those blank pages its a lag issue. My system can only load so many web pages before it begins to load really slowly. Eventually, it can get so bad that the blank page freezes on the screen. Refreshing the screen can fix that issue for a few pages. But eventually my lag gets so bad I am forced to shut down my system and reboot my cable modem. After doing that, the system usually functions normally until I lag it out with web pages again.


That's a pretty odd sounding computer problem. I'm pretty good with computers, and I'd say the problems you are having are either A: a virus has taken up residence in your system, or B: you have insufficient RAM for your operating system. 512k ram might do that, 256k almost definitely, 1mb should be good if running windows xp, or you might need more than 1gb if running vista or windows 7. Virus or lack of ram. That's my guess.

There's been times when I left my PC on for weeks, reading hundreds of web pages over time, in multiple tabs, and never had weird lag like that. It's not normal.


----------



## JoeMitchell

Tagged:
'A Phantom Love Story'
'Cameo The Assassin'
'Romantically Challenged'
'Excuse Me, Miss'
...all three of Kayakruthie's books
TC Beacham's two books


----------



## Learnmegood

Back from the honeymoon, and tagging once again!

I got TC, Zack, Liam, Tyler, and Ootwah.

As always I appreciate tags to the paperback Learn Me Good as well, where I'm in 2nd place in humor and creeping up on number 1!


----------



## William Meikle

callingcrow said:


> Donna, et al,
> 
> Please tag me folks, and let me know via PM and I'll return the favor. And if there are any folks out there who have read White Seed and not posted a review on White Seed's Amazon page, please do.
> Best!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002SN9GF2?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B002SN9GF2


I don't "do" PMs.... takes long enough just to do the tagging without adding an extra step. I'll just tag you and hope you get me back...


----------



## liam.judge

Learnmegood said:


> Back from the honeymoon, and tagging once again!
> 
> I got TC, Zack, Liam, Tyler, and Ootwah.
> 
> As always I appreciate tags to the paperback Learn Me Good as well, where I'm in 2nd place in humor and creeping up on number 1!


Thanks for tagging my book, i tagged both versions of your's.
I love that bio quote in your signature


----------



## DonnaFaz

TC, I tagged both your books. Welcome to the thread!

~Donna~


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Got TC and Callingcrow.  New blood!  Welcome.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Learnmegood said:


> Back from the honeymoon, and tagging once again!


Congratulations, again.



> As always I appreciate tags to the paperback Learn Me Good as well, where I'm in 2nd place in humor and creeping up on number 1!


That's a big category to get that high. The Indefatigable Taggers strike again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Callingcrow. I have White Seed on my TBR. 

I don't think you'll get pm's, but you will get tags. How many of us you tag is up to you, but it's nice if you list who you've tagged right here in this thread.  We have an honor system and it seems to work. Many of us have reached the first page in our categories and even #1 in some pretty heavily tagged communities.


----------



## karencantwell

Tagged more this morning -- slowly catching up . . .

Rachel Cord
Henry Brown
Deb Baker
Gary Ballard
Robert Fanney
Joseph Mitchell
John Hamilton
Donna Callea
Maureen Miller
BV Larson (Dragon Magic - did the others before)

Here's to many sales guys!!!

Karen C.


----------



## Zack Hamric

karencantwell said:


> Tagged more this morning -- slowly catching up . . .
> 
> Here's to many sales guys!!!
> 
> Karen C.


Karen, Tagged ya! Zack


----------



## donna callea

Just complete tagging through page 70.  Can't wait til I'm all caught up.  Thanks to everyone who tagged my books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

donna callea said:


> Just complete tagging through page 70. Can't wait til I'm all caught up. Thanks to everyone who tagged my books.


WTG, Donna. It will feel soooo good when you catch up. Of course, then a dozen new people will join and you'll have to catch up again, and again, and again. But I won't tell you about that part.


----------



## tbrookside

Tagged:

callingcrow
learnmegood


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jack, there were a couple of tags on Learn Me Good that I had missed. Got them now.


----------



## Debra L Martin

Tagged callingcrow.

All caught up again.


----------



## Staceywb

All caught up!  Thanks, everyone.

Stacey


----------



## Bridget S

Callingcrow- tagged


----------



## TC Beacham

Thank-you everybody! 

Just tagged everyone on this page and the last - as well as the first 30 pages. 

Back to tagging the authors on those middle pages...


----------



## TC Beacham

Got through page 77 today, plus the last two - tagged the books of 95 authors so far. Very interesting mix of subjects and tags!

I still need some help - please tag mine when you have time!

(Be back tomorrow to finish the thread.)


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Callingcrow and LearnmeGood both tagged!!

Learnmegood....I'm a special ed teacher, myself, I'm sure your book is hilarious, will have to check it out!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

TC Beacham said:


> Got through page 77 today, plus the last two - tagged the books of 95 authors so far. Very interesting mix of subjects and tags!
> 
> I still need some help - please tag mine when you have time!
> 
> (Be back tomorrow to finish the thread.)


Don't worry, TC. New authors are joining us every day. As long as you stay visible and tag them, they'll get to you.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Ootwah said:


> That's a pretty odd sounding computer problem. I'm pretty good with computers, and I'd say the problems you are having are either A: a virus has taken up residence in your system, or B: you have insufficient RAM for your operating system. 512k ram might do that, 256k almost definitely, 1mb should be good if running windows xp, or you might need more than 1gb if running vista or windows 7. Virus or lack of ram. That's my guess.
> 
> There's been times when I left my PC on for weeks, reading hundreds of web pages over time, in multiple tabs, and never had weird lag like that. It's not normal.


Hi there,

Yes, I could use a bit more RAM. But the main problem is my cable internet provider. At least that's what I think it is. Once I reboot the cable modem the problem is solved until I open a bunch of web pages.

According to the sytem information on the control panel I am running an Intel Celron at 2.00 GHz. I have 0.99 GB RAM. The operating system is Windows XP. I recently had to reformat the computer. When I did that, it blitzed through web pages with little problem. Then I had to load all those Microsoft updates and it started slowing down a bit.

I had to get the newer version of I.E., which is I.E. 8 in order to view Amazon's DTP board. That also slowed the system. Firefox doesn't work any better for me. I've tried that.

I run stopsign antiviris software on a routine basis. It generally finds a few cookies it doesn't like and deletes them.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Callingcrow's book. Both versions.


----------



## Groovy Writer

Tagged:

Paul Clayton, White Seed
Phillip Thomas, Excuse Me, Miss
T.C. Beacham, Escaping Celia (had already tagged the first title, and used it in one of my Listmania lists for suspense novels.)
Gregory Bresiger, Personal Finance (Congrats on high search ranking)
PA Woodburn, Cries in the Dark

I've been quite busy with promo and job searching, and probably missed some other newcomers. I'll be watching the Tags forum if anyone else would like to play Tag....


----------



## Zack Hamric

Groovy Writer said:


> Tagged:
> 
> Paul Clayton, White Seed
> Phillip Thomas, Excuse Me, Miss
> T.C. Beacham, Escaping Celia (had already tagged the first title, and used it in one of my Listmania lists for suspense novels.)
> Gregory Bresiger, Personal Finance (Congrats on high search ranking)
> PA Woodburn, Cries in the Dark
> 
> I've been quite busy with promo and job searching, and probably missed some other newcomers. I'll be watching the Tags forum if anyone else would like to play Tag....


Tagged both of yours...Zack


----------



## Learnmegood

Tyler Nunnally said:


> Callingcrow and LearnmeGood both tagged!!
> 
> Learnmegood....I'm a special ed teacher, myself, I'm sure your book is hilarious, will have to check it out!


Tyler, while I'm not "officially" a special ed teacher, I feel like most of my kids over the year have been "special" if you know what I mean. 

Gertie and Liam, thanks for the comments and compliments (though Gertie, my character's name is Jack, I'm actually John -- have people email me and call me Jack all the time).

Tbrookside and Donna C, tagged your books.

Amazon finally got Learn Me Good into the Look Inside program, so that's pretty cool, and they have finally linked my new, cheaper Createspace version to the Kindle version and old version, along with linking the reviews. Though they still haven't linked the tags to the new one...


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Groovy writer I tagged you as well!  

And learnmegood....I know exactly what you mean LOL


----------



## Ricky Sides

John,

I tagged the lower priced paperback. I'd already tagged the other versions, but I checked them as well. You'd added a couple ofd new tags. Well, someone did.  I tagged those as well. I downvoted the malicious tag on your kindle version.

Ricky


----------



## Victorine

Learnmegood said:


> Though they still haven't linked the tags to the new one...


I could be wrong here, but I don't think they ever link the tags. I think you have to just have people tag both versions. At least, that's what I've seen on this thread.

Vicki


----------



## Bridget S

Tyler- I've taught self-contained special ed kindergarten, and I did teach reading.  I'm now a lit coach (I just work part-time).


----------



## liam.judge

Hi Groovy Writer. I'm the publisher for Gregory Bresiger, thanks for tagging our book, i'll return the favour.


----------



## Learnmegood

Ricky, I appreciate it.


----------



## D.M. Trink

Okay tagged:
TC's
Calling Crow
Suzanne

Deb-it's okay about the Amazon.ca one--not everyone can tag it!

Delyse
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-Rainbow-Delyse-Rodrigues-Trink/dp/1452873259/ref=tmm_pap_title_0


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Bridget S said:


> Tyler- I've taught self-contained special ed kindergarten, and I did teach reading. I'm now a lit coach (I just work part-time).


Hi Bridget! That's cool. I have taught all ages at this point. Currently teaching self contained high school with emotional and behavioral disorders.....quite the experience. Thank goodness I take my summers off to decompress!


----------



## donna callea

I can't believe it!  I'm finally caught up.  I've gotten through all 112 pages.  The writers on this thread are the most generous I've ever come across.  Thanks again to everyone who's tagged my two books.  I'll be checking in often now and I'll try very hard not to miss anyone.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

donna callea said:


> I can't believe it! I'm finally caught up. I've gotten through all 112 pages. The writers on this thread are the most generous I've ever come across. Thanks again to everyone who's tagged my two books. I'll be checking in often now and I'll try very hard not to miss anyone.


WTG, Donna. May you receive many tags in return.


----------



## OliverCrommer

Tagged learnmegood and Tyler.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Thank you Jason!  Much appreciated!


----------



## OliverCrommer

Tyler Nunnally said:


> Thank you Jason! Much appreciated!


My pleasure.


----------



## CCrooks

Thanks for the tags! Welcome to all the new people!

Tagged:

T.C. Beacham
Zack Hamric
Tyler/Phillip Thomas Duck
Jason Chan
Thomas Brookside
P.A. Woodburn
Ruth Francisco
Susanne OLeary
Beth Orsoff
Thea J. Nilsson
Amanda Hocking
Gregory Bresiger


----------



## liam.judge

Hi CCrooks, i'm the publisher for Gregory Bresiger. Thanks for tagging our book, i'll tag your's.


----------



## J.M Pierce

All caught up. Have a good one everybody!

J.M.


----------



## donna callea

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> WTG, Donna. May you receive many tags in return.


Thanks, Gertie!


----------



## Dennis Phillips

Almost caught up.  I tagged

Lisa C. Hinsley
Maria Hooley
David Derrico
Dave Conifer
TL Haddix

Best of success to all!


----------



## Debra L Martin

Donna, I can't believe I missed your books.  Both tagged now.  All caught up again.

Deb


----------



## TC Beacham

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Don't worry, TC. New authors are joining us every day. As long as you stay visible and tag them, they'll get to you.


Thanks, Margaret


----------



## TC Beacham

Groovy Writer said:


> Tagged:
> 
> Paul Clayton, White Seed
> Phillip Thomas, Excuse Me, Miss
> T.C. Beacham, Escaping Celia (had already tagged the first title, and used it in one of my Listmania lists for suspense novels.)
> Gregory Bresiger, Personal Finance (Congrats on high search ranking)
> PA Woodburn, Cries in the Dark
> 
> I've been quite busy with promo and job searching, and probably missed some other newcomers. I'll be watching the Tags forum if anyone else would like to play Tag....


Thank-you! Got yours too.


----------



## TC Beacham

badtrink said:


> Okay tagged:
> TC's
> Calling Crow
> Suzanne


Thanks - tagged yours too!


----------



## TC Beacham

CCrooks said:


> Thanks for the tags! Welcome to all the new people!
> 
> Tagged:
> 
> T.C. Beacham
> Zack Hamric
> Tyler/Phillip Thomas Duck
> Jason Chan
> Thomas Brookside
> P.A. Woodburn
> Ruth Francisco
> Susanne OLeary
> Beth Orsoff
> Thea J. Nilsson
> Amanda Hocking
> Gregory Bresiger


Thank-you CCrooks - got you too!


----------



## liam.judge

Hi everyone. My book has dropped 3 places in the rankings, could anyone who hasn't tagged it yet help me out and tag it for me? I really want to break into the top 10.
Also, if anyone is interested in writing a review for my book, i'd love to hear from you.


----------



## TC Beacham

Whew - made it through the thread.

I'm sorry if I missed thanking anyone who tagged mine - THANKS!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

liam.judge said:


> Hi everyone. My book has dropped 3 places in the rankings, could anyone who hasn't tagged it yet help me out and tag it for me? I really want to break into the top 10.
> Also, if anyone is interested in writing a review for my book, i'd love to hear from you.


Tagged


----------



## Valmore Daniels

donna callea said:


> Thanks again to everyone who's tagged my two books.


Tagged both of yours.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Deb Martin said:


> All caught up again.
> 
> Deb


Tagged your four, Deb (slowly going to make my way through this thread a few pages a day.


----------



## HaemishM

Got caught up with this thread again, including all the new authors, new paperback versions of other authors and some books I somehow hadn't tagged but thought I had. The tagging is working - clicking on the cyberpunk tag puts my first novel on the first page at #3, right behind Neal Stephenson and William Gibson, with the paperback version in the top 10. So thanks for all the help!

Ricky, your CPU is a Celeron - they are notorious for being slow and underpowered. You might want to try to download Google Chrome for your web browsing (Google Chrome). It's a standards compliant browser that is much lighter on the CPU than Internet Explorer or Firefox.


----------



## William Meikle

Valmore Daniels said:


> Tagged both of yours.


And I got you Valmore


----------



## Groovy Writer

Tags, tags...

Deb Martin, I'd previously missed Path to War, but tagged it this time.

Valmore Daniels, I tagged your old-fashioned folk tale.

Gary Ballard, I'd already tagged you, but went ahead and marked your top review as helpful.

Looking for more books to tag....


----------



## liam.judge

Thanks Valmore! I returned the favour.


----------



## Ricky Sides

HaemishM said:


> Ricky, your CPU is a Celeron - they are notorious for being slow and underpowered. You might want to try to download Google Chrome for your web browsing (Google Chrome). It's a standards compliant browser that is much lighter on the CPU than Internet Explorer or Firefox.


Hi there HaemishM,

I thought that Chrome wouldn't work with our DTP board. Have you tried it? I ask because I read somewhere that Chrome wasn't one of the browsers that would work.

Valmore Daniels, I tagged your book. Loved the cover.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Valmore. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

williemeikle said:


> And I got you Valmore


Thanks! I tagged all of your books - great covers, btw!


----------



## Zack Hamric

Valmore Daniels said:


> Tagged both of yours.


Valmore- Tagged ya! Zack


----------



## donna callea

Just tagged Valmore.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Ricky Sides said:


> Valmore Daniels, I tagged your book. Loved the cover.


Tagged you back on all yours - and thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Zack Hamric said:


> Valmore- Tagged ya! Zack


Got you back - very striking cover, btw. Effective!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Tagged Dennis Phillips
Tagged Gary A. Ballard
Tagged JM Debord

And thanks everyone who tagged me - I really appreciate it!


----------



## Zack Hamric

Valmore Daniels said:


> Got you back - very striking cover, btw. Effective!


Thank you! Actually thanks to the folks on this board who contributed opinions on my redesign a couple of weeks ago....


----------



## Victorine

Tagged you Valmore!  

Vicki


----------



## DonnaFaz

Tagged you, Valmore.

~Donna~ <-- Not Donna C...different Donna altogether


----------



## Debra L Martin

Got you Valmore.  What a striking cover.  Hope sales take off for you.

Deb


----------



## D.A. Boulter

got Valmore . . . and you try typing while a cat runs interference


----------



## Learnmegood

Tagged you, Valmore.


----------



## Staceywb

Tagged you, Valmore.

Stacey


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Gary Ballard and Valmore....tagged you both!  Good luck to you! 

Tagbacks appreciated


----------



## Dennis Phillips

Gothca:

PT Duck
TC Beacham
Valmore Daniels
Gregory Bresiger


----------



## OliverCrommer

tagged denis.


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
Got Valmore - welcome and I love that cover  
Gary's paperback - I seem to have missed it before   

I've double checked myself and I'm pretty sure I haven't missed anyone now - I hope  

Ricky,
I use Chrome all the time and have no problems with DTP.  

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Ricky Sides

traceya said:


> Ricky,
> I use Chrome all the time and have no problems with DTP.
> 
> Cheers,
> Trace


Trace,

Thank you. I downloaded it yesterday afternoon after reading HaemishM's recommendation. It seems to work a bit better for me, and works fine with the DTP board.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## liam.judge

Thanks Dennis Philips, i'll return the favour.


----------



## TC Beacham

Thanks Dennis - I got yours too!


----------



## Thea J

Whew! I was doing other things with my life for a bit and came back to find 4 new pages to catch up on. I just finished a new round of tagging and I've gotten everyone up to this point, I think.

Be back later.


----------



## Groovy Writer

Thea, I tagged both editions. See you around!


----------



## donna callea

Just checking in.  Don't think I've missed anyone.  At least, I hope I haven't.


----------



## Paul Clayton

I'm in need of some tags. I think "Historical Thriller" would help, maybe "Historical Mystery" And maybe "Historical Romance"

I will reciprocate. Post, or if I can't get back to the bazaar for a while, PM me.

Best, people!

WHITE SEED: The Untold Story of the Lost Colony of Roanoke


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Thank you for everyone who tagged me. And thank you for the compliments on the cover!

I tagged the following (and put 5 stars) ebooks and books:

Excuse Me, Miss (Kindle Edition)
by Duck, Phillip Thomas (Author)

Not What She Seems (Kindle Edition)
by Victorine E. Lieske (Author)

The Merry-Go-Round (Kindle Edition)
by Donna Fasano (Author)

Courtesan (Kindle Edition)
by Boulter, D.A. (Author)

Pilton's Moon / Vengeance Is Mine (Kindle Edition)
by D. A. Boulter (Author)

Learn Me Good [Paperback]
John Pearson (Author)

Glimpse (Zellie Wells Book 1) (Kindle Edition)
by Stacey Wallace Benefiel (Author)

Bliss and Grief (Kindle Edition)
Lost Above the Clouds (Kindle Edition)
A Phantom Love Story (Kindle Edition)
by Jason W. Chan (Author)

Erich's Plea (The Witchcraft Wars) (Kindle Edition)
An Unholy Encounter (The History Tales of Kaynos) (Kindle Edition)
by Tracey Alley (Author)

A SHUNNED MAN (Kindle Edition)
A Shunned Man [Paperback]
by Thea J. Nilsson (Author)

WHITE SEED: The Untold Story of the Lost Colony of Roanoke [Paperback]
Paul Clayton (Author)


----------



## William Meikle

callingcrow said:


> I'm in need of some tags. I think "Historical Thriller" would help, maybe "Historical Mystery" And maybe "Historical Romance"
> 
> I will reciprocate. Post, or if I can't get back to the bazaar for a while, PM me.
> 
> Best, people!
> 
> WHITE SEED: The Untold Story of the Lost Colony of Roanoke


Got you Paul


----------



## CCrooks

Seeing new ones and missed ones. Welcome, Valmore. Tagged:

Donna Callea
Valmore Daniels
Paul Clayton's paperback


----------



## Bridget S

Valmore- Tagged


----------



## Victorine

Tagged White Seed for you!  

Vicki


----------



## TC Beacham

Thea J said:


> Whew! I was doing other things with my life for a bit and came back to find 4 new pages to catch up on. I just finished a new round of tagging and I've gotten everyone up to this point, I think.
> 
> Be back later.


Thanks Thea - tagged you too!


----------



## TC Beacham

Got ya Paul!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Okay, I have tagged everyone from my last post on.

Dawn


----------



## CJ West

Tagged the following:

Dawn
TC
Bridget
ViKki
Christina
Paul
William
Donna
Ricky

Hope it helps.


----------



## Victorine

Thanks CJ!

I just tagged all of your paperbacks and kindle books in your sig line.  Great covers!

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CJ West said:


> Tagged the following:
> 
> Dawn
> TC
> Bridget
> ViKki
> Christina
> Paul
> William
> Donna
> Ricky
> 
> Hope it helps.


Tagged you, C.J.


----------



## OliverCrommer

I should be caught up again.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you C. J.

I just tagged all versions of the books in your siggy.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Imogen Rose

I am working my way through the list! I have a new one out and would appreciate some tagging!











Thanks!!


----------



## OliverCrommer

Imogen Rose said:


> I am working my way through the list! I have a new one out and would appreciate some tagging!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!


Just tagged your new one, Imogen. ^_^


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Equilibrium.

Have a great night,
Ricky


----------



## Imogen Rose

Thank you!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Tagged ...

Dawn McCullough White x 1
CJ West x 5

page 114 completed ...


----------



## Learnmegood

Dawn and CJ, got yours.

Imogen, tagged your new one.


----------



## Victorine

Tagged Equilibrium for you!

Here's my paperback, if anyone hasn't tagged it yet: http://www.amazon.com/Not-What-Seems-Victorine-Lieske/dp/1453648607/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1278896735&sr=1-1

Thanks!!

Vicki


----------



## traceya

Hi all,

Got all of CJ's kindle and paperback versions - intriguing titles, have to go back when I get paid I thinks  
Tagged Imogen's new one - congratulations

Vicki I tried to tag the paperback version but I got a blank screen, when I tried to search by title all I got was the Kindle version    I'll check back later.

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Guest

Tagged Equilibrium and Learnmegood. The rest I'd already gotten.

If anyone is feeling industrious, I'd really appreciate it if people would do an ant-tag for science fiction for my book. It almost turned off a customer. The book definitely isn't science fiction, and it's not a thriller either. I have no idea why there are tags for those. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003OQUOFI

Edit: Thanks to Zack below. Just tagged you!


----------



## Zack Hamric

foreverjuly said:


> Tagged Equilibrium and Learnmegood. The rest I'd already gotten.
> 
> If anyone is feeling industrious, I'd really appreciate it if people would do an ant-tag for science fiction for my book. It almost turned off a customer. The book definitely isn't science fiction, and it's not a thriller either. I have no idea why there are tags for those.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003OQUOFI


Tagged it and minused the Sci Fi & Thriller
Zack


----------



## Debra L Martin

Tagged all of CJ's and Imogen's new one [Congrats on the new book!].


----------



## WilliamEsmont

Hopefully it's not too late to get in on the tagging action here. I'll start right away


----------



## Ricky Sides

William,

I tagged both versions of your book. Welcome to the thread.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## CJ West

Jason,

I added a tag "not science fiction"

CJ


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

You're tagged, William. Welcome to the show.

David Dalglish


----------



## Learnmegood

William, got yours, and foreverjuly, for some reason I hadn't tagged yours yet, so I got it, and tagged down sci fi and thriller.


----------



## CJ West

William, 

Tagged you. But I'm showing only 2 tags. Hope it helps.

CJ


----------



## Staceywb

Got you tagged CJ, Imogen, and William.

Stacey


----------



## karencantwell

I think I might be caught up now!  Today these got tagged:

Tracey Alley
Valmore
Imogen's new book
William Esmont
CJ West
TC Beacham
JM DeBord
Paul Clayton


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

William and CJ I TAGGED both of your books!!  

When you get the time, I'd love some tag backs.  I'm trying to get more tags for "seduction".


----------



## WilliamEsmont

I think I've gotten every body from p. 115. Tonight, I'll work back a few pages and get some more.

That's a lot of mouse clicking


----------



## TC Beacham

Thank-you to Dawn, CJ and Karen - got yours too!


*To those who haven't tagged my books yet, please note that Escaping Celia is NOT a mystery or a thriller - don't know how those tags got there but please don't reinforce that impression. Thanks!


----------



## Zack Hamric

WilliamEsmont said:


> Hopefully it's not too late to get in on the tagging action here. I'll start right away


Tagged ya! (Oh...and you might want to add some tags- most folks use 15 or 20)
Zack


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up. Have a great weekend everybody


----------



## J.M Pierce

Welcome to all the new folks! I got everyones paperbacks, kindles, and down voted Jason's sci-fi tag. Take care all!

J.M.


----------



## donna callea

Today I tagged:
Paul
CJ
Imogen (congrats on Equilibrium)
William

I think I'm caught up for now


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

I'm back!  

ldEnglish and Donna Callea = tagged 

I've got some catching up to do.


----------



## Debra L Martin

William - got both paperback and kindle versions tagged.  Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Nathan's new book.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## liam.judge

Imogen Rose: i tagged your new book
Forever July: i down-voted that tag you didn't like
William Esmont: i tagged your book
CJ West: i tagged all your books
D. Nathan Hilliard: i tagged both of your books


----------



## Groovy Writer

Tags for my fellow authors:

D. Nathan Hilliard: Ways of Khrem
Jason Chan: Lost Above the Clouds
William Esmont: Self Arrest
CJ West: The End of Marking Time (Noticing the subject matter, I wanted to link you to a (free for download) short story with the theme of marking time ... in the afterlife: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/17166 )
CJ: Sin and Vengeance

Ado


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Imogen and Nathan's new books.
Voted down bad tags for July and T.C.

Tagged you William and welcome to the thread.


----------



## Groovy Writer

Sean Ellis, I tagged The Adventures of Dodge Dalton


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Groovy Writer said:


> Sean Ellis, I tagged The Adventures of Dodge Dalton


How did I miss that one? You're tagged now, Sean.


----------



## Zack Hamric

D. Nathan Hilliard said:


> I'm back!
> 
> ldEnglish and Donna Callea = tagged
> 
> I've got some catching up to do.


Nathan, Tagged both of yours! Zack


----------



## Ricky Sides

I just tagged it too, and I'd also missed it.


----------



## TC Beacham

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tagged Imogen and Nathan's new books.
> Voted down bad tags for July and T.C.


Thank-you Margaret!


----------



## D.M. Trink

Okay--tagged:

William
D. Nathan
Imogen-both
Valmore

Delyse
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-Rainbow-Delyse-Rodrigues-Trink/dp/1452873259/ref=tmm_pap_title_0


----------



## Deb Baker

Got T.C., D. Nathan, and Imogen.
Still working backwards after vacation.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Hi all!   I tagged Deb Baker and D. Nathan, too!


----------



## Dennis Phillips

Gotcha, CJ West, William Esmont, Dawn White


----------



## DonnaFaz

Today, I tagged CJ (both versions of 5), Imogen (tagged your new one...I'd already tagged Portal), and William (both versions). Jason, I voted down sci-fi.

Welcome to the thread!

~Donna~


----------



## CJ West

Wow. Thanks everyone. I just tagged a whole bunch and I think I'm caught up.

Imogen - great rank on your new book. I'd love to know your secret.

John - Great reviews of your book! 

CJ


----------



## D.M. Trink

Tagged:

Paul's White Seed
C.J's -all


----------



## J.M Pierce

Oops. Somehow missed D. Nathan's new one! Got it now.

J.M.


----------



## Victorine

CJ West said:


> Imogen - great rank on your new book. I'd love to know your secret.


I'm not Imogen, but I know her secret. She wrote a great first book, priced it at 99 cents, and when we all bought it and read it she left us hanging at the end so we all had to buy the second one! 

(Hee hee, I know Imogen's secret!)

Vicki


----------



## CJ West

Thanks Vicki.

Good plan.

I boosted all my books to $2.99 to take the 70% option. I know not everyone is doing it, but that's my plan for now. 

CJ


----------



## OliverCrommer

tagged CJ.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Tonight I went back to the beginning and tagged from there. I am getting mostly repeats so I think I've done most people. I thank those who have tagged me. For those who haven't it would be nice if you would.
My list of done tonights. CJ West
William Esmot
Idenglish
Jeffrey Hepple  Jeff I've only done one of yours will get the rest later.
Sierra Rose
Jesse Scott
Lisa C. Hinsley
Maria Hooley
Dave Conifer
Helen Smith
Claire Farrell
Spears 11
David McAffee
Melani Miller
Plumbz
dpare71
Frank Zubek
edward dt talbot
JonFMerz
DBHenson
DavidJB
Joseph Rhea
Amy Shozai

Thanks. Ann


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
I got Nathan's new one - congratulations
William, both versions - welcome
Downvoted unwanted tags for Jason and TC
and... tagged Vicki's paperback.

That's me caught up again,

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Zack Hamric

CJ West said:


> Thanks Vicki.
> 
> Good plan.
> 
> I boosted all my books to $2.99 to take the 70% option. I know not everyone is doing it, but that's my plan for now.
> 
> CJ


First- I tagged al your books...

Second- I tried .99 last week to see the effect on sales and bumped it back up to $2.99 yesterday. I ended up making more money yesterday than the rest of the week combined. I'm a believer!

Zack


----------



## CJ West

Dennnis & Liam, tagged yours today.

Thanks!


----------



## NoLongerHere

Bye


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up again...


----------



## Luna Lindsey

Wow, there are a lot of tags to reciprocate!

I've tagged all the books linked to or in signatures from authors who have posted on the most recent two pages. I'll work my way through more as time permits.

Can you please tag my book? If you think of any additional tags to add that are appropriate, please do. As of now, all the tags there are mine.

Guardian at the Gate

















Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You're tagged, Luna and welcome to the thread. Good luck with your book.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Got you tagged Luna. Welcome to the party.

Ricky


----------



## CJ West

Zack Hamric said:


> First- I tagged al your books...
> 
> Second- I tried .99 last week to see the effect on sales and bumped it back up to $2.99 yesterday. I ended up making more money yesterday than the rest of the week combined. I'm a believer!
> 
> Zack


Great news Zack. I hope it continues. I definitely need to do some marketing to get my Kindle books moving. I've been really distracted with events.

Thanks for the tags.

P.A. - I've got you.

CJ


----------



## CJ West

Got you too, Luna. 

I think I'm caught up.


----------



## kahuna

WORLD VISIONARY

I've got you tagged, Luna, and am starting on the rest!

Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help" and "sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## kahuna

CJ, Tagged Yours.

Everyone: Let me know I've been tagged and I'll tag yours.

Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help" and "sensuality."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna (#1



CJ West said:


> Got you too, Luna.
> 
> I think I'm caught up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Welcome to our thread, Kahuna. I had already tagged you from the other site.


----------



## OliverCrommer

Tagged RE, Luna, kahuna.


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged you book Kahuna. Welcome to the thread.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Valmore Daniels

I tagged everyone on page 115. If you aren't on this list, I previously tagged you.

Of Love and War (Kindle Edition)
by Margaret Lake (Author)

Ariana's Pride (Kindle Edition)
by Margaret Lake (Author)

Catherine and the Captain (Kindle Edition)
by Margaret Lake (Author)

PORTAL (Portal Chronicles) (Kindle Edition)
by Imogen Rose (Author)

EQUILIBRIUM (Portal Chronicles) (Kindle Edition)
by Imogen Rose (Author)

Powerless: The Synthesis (Kindle Edition)
by Jason Letts (Author)

Self Arrest [Paperback]
William Esmont (Author)

The Weight of Blood (The Half-Orcs, Book 1) (Kindle Edition)
by David Dalglish (Author)

The Cost of Betrayal (The Half-Orcs, Book 2) (Kindle Edition)
by David Dalglish (Author)

The Death of Promises (The Half-Orcs, Book 3) (Kindle Edition)
by David Dalglish (Author)

The Half-Orcs (Omnibus, Volume One) (Kindle Edition)
by Dalglish, David (Author)

Take the Monkeys and Run (A Barbara Marr Murder Mystery) (Kindle Edition)
by Cantwell, Karen (Author)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Wow, you've been busy, Valmore. Thanks for the tags.


----------



## Paul Clayton

I could use some more tags.  Specfically in the Historical Thriller department, of Historical Romance, or Historical Mystery, of Colonial Period, Colonial Fiction, Colonial Historical Fiction, etc.  Will tag you back.  Swear!


----------



## JumpingShip

Okay, I got Zack, CJ West, and a couple of more...Conary? (sorry, I can't see the name here in the reply box)


----------



## J.M Pierce

Got Luna, Kahuna, and callingcrow. Welcome!

J.M.


----------



## OliverCrommer

Tagged Valmore.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Got Luna, Kahuna and Calling Crow's new one.

Calling Crow: In your sig, if you don't put your second book on a new line, instead putting the code directly after the code for the first book, it will show the two books horizontally rather than vertically.


----------



## liam.judge

I just tagged Kahuna's book and Calling Crow's newest book.
I also tagged Mary Mc Donald's book.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Tagged Luna, Kahuna and Calling Crow.

Welcome to the thread.

~Donna~


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Carl Melcher goes to Vietnam.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Everyone on pg 116 is now tagged, including:

Failing Test (Kindle Edition)
by J.M. Pierce (Author)

The Barrow Wolf: A Short Story (Kindle Edition)
by D. Nathan Hilliard (Author) 

The Ways of Khrem (Kindle Edition)
by Hilliard, D. Nathan (Author) 

Wrapped In A Rainbow (Kindle Edition)
by Delyse Rodrigues-Trink (Author) 

Murder Passes the Buck : A Gertie Johnson Backwoods Adventure (Kindle Edition)
by Deb Baker (Author) 

Murder Grins and Bears It : A Gertie Johnson Backwoods Adventure (Kindle Edition)
by Deb Baker (Author) 

Goodbye Dolly: A Gretchen Birch Mystery (Kindle Edition)
by Deb Baker (Author) 


And thanks everyone who tagged me, I can already see results from it !!!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

And everyone on page 117 is now tagged, including

Cries in the Dark (Kindle Edition)
by P. A. Woodburn (Author)

'Life's a Bitch. So am I.' Rachel Cord, P.I. (Kindle Edition)
by R. E. Conary (Author)

Rachel Cord, PI 'Still a Bitch': A Confidential Investigations Mystery (Kindle Edition)
by R. E. Conary (Author)

'Life's a Bitch. So am I.' Rachel Cord, P.I. [Paperback]
R E Conary

Rachel Cord, PI 'Still a Bitch': A Confidential Investigations Mystery [Paperback]
R E Conary

Guardian at the Gate (Kindle Edition)
by Lindsey, Luna (Author)

Slow Love: A Polynesian Pillow Book [Paperback]
James N. Powell (Author)

White Seed: The Untold Story of the Lost Colony of Roanoke (Kindle Edition)
by Paul Clayton (Author)

Carl Melcher Goes to Vietnam (Kindle Edition)
by Paul Clayton (Author)

NO GOOD DEED (Kindle Edition)
by Mary McDonald (Author)

good luck all !


----------



## Groovy Writer

Tags for the two newcomers:

LUNA: Guardians at the Gate
KAHUNA: APPB - nice numbers of tags!

Funny, Kahuna, before catching up in this thread I was in another discussing a book called Kahuna Magic by Brad Steiger. I know a shaman who practices it. He's from Brooklyn  

Welcome!


----------



## Dennis Phillips

Got you Kahuna and Luna!


----------



## dlanzarotta

Hi everyone!

I'm tagging everyone on pages 118/117 for now and will come back for more.  If you guys could take a few minutes and tag mine (link is on my signature), the main tags are vampire, young adult, paranormal, romance, teen, fantasy...

Thank you!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Daniele,

I tagged the kindle and paperback versions of your book. I didn't tag vampries in the Kindle version because of the typo. I'd edit that before someone does. Once they tag it, it'll be too late.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Victorine

Tagged Luna, Kahuna, and Calling Crow's new one. 

Here's my paperback: http://www.amazon.com/Not-What-Seems-Victorine-Lieske/dp/1453648607/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1278896735&sr=1-1

Thank you everyone who has tagged me!!

Vicki

ETA: Tagged Daniele's too. I added "Vampires". So you can uncheck the misspelled one and it will go away.


----------



## kahuna

Donna Faz
Ricky Sides
Liam.Judge
Groovy Writer
Dennis Phillips
Dlanzarotta
Victorine

Thanks for your tags, and I've got you all tagged.

Everyone else, My Tags for Yours.

Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help" and "sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna



Victorine said:


> Tagged Luna, Kahuna, and Calling Crow's new one.
> 
> Here's my paperback: http://www.amazon.com/Not-What-Seems-Victorine-Lieske/dp/1453648607/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1278896735&sr=1-1
> 
> Thank you everyone who has tagged me!!
> 
> Vicki
> 
> ETA: Tagged Daniele's too. I added "Vampires". So you can uncheck the misspelled one and it will go away.


----------



## dlanzarotta

Ricky Sides said:


> Daniele,
> 
> I tagged the kindle and paperback versions of your book. I didn't tag vampries in the Kindle version because of the typo. I'd edit that before someone does. Once they tag it, it'll be too late.
> 
> Have a great day,
> Ricky


Thanks Ricky!

Do you happen to know how to edit a tag? Not sure it will allow me to do so, being that someone else typed it...


----------



## Ricky Sides

It probably won't now that someone else checked it. I'd go back and edit your original post and ask people not to checkmark the *vampries* tag. Perhaps the person who checked it will see your post and uncheck it. If you check often, then you may catch it unmarked and be able to delete it.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## dlanzarotta

Thanks!

I just tagged everyone who posted anything on pages 116 through 118.  Will keep working on the others.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tagged, Daniele. I also voted down vampries, so you've only got one tag on that.


----------



## Ricky Sides

I voted it down too, so it has zero. 

It's an easy mistake to make. I have a ton of tag votes wasted on book 1 of my series on the tag *suspence*. I must have been half asleep when I added that tag.


----------



## dlanzarotta

Thanks!  Now lets see if that tag disappears. lol


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Tagged Daniele.


----------



## Dennis Phillips

Gotcha Daniel Lanzarotta


----------



## J.M Pierce

I got you Daniel.

Failing Test only needs one more tag to be #1 on the Contemporary Fantasy page! Who's gonna send it over the edge?


----------



## dlanzarotta

J.M.

Thanks! I tagged yours earlier today.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

J.M. Pierce said:


> I got you Daniel.
> 
> Failing Test only needs one more tag to be #1 on the Contemporary Fantasy page! Who's gonna send it over the edge?


logged in with wife's account and tagged ya - hope that does the trick


----------



## kahuna

JM PIERCE

I've got you all tagged! Congrats.

Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help" and "sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna, The Big



J.M. Pierce said:


> I got you Daniel.
> 
> Failing Test only needs one more tag to be #1 on the Contemporary Fantasy page! Who's gonna send it over the edge?


----------



## kahuna

DA BOULTER

I've got you all tagged!

Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help" and "sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna, The Big



D.A. Boulter said:


> Tagged Daniele.


----------



## kahuna

JASON W CHAN

I've got you all tagged!

Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help" and "sensuality."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna, The Big



JasonWChan said:


> tagged CJ.


----------



## OliverCrommer

kahuna said:


> JASON W CHAN
> 
> I've got you all tagged!
> 
> Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help" and "sensuality."
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Kahuna, The Big


First 15? Sure, np. Done.


----------



## donna callea

I got:
RE
Luna
Kahuna
Calling Crow's new book
Danielle


I think I'm all caught up for now.


----------



## Zack Hamric

dlanzarotta said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm tagging everyone on pages 118/117 for now and will come back for more. If you guys could take a few minutes and tag mine (link is on my signature), the main tags are vampire, young adult, paranormal, romance, teen, fantasy...
> 
> Thank you!


tagged ya!
Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

kahuna said:


> Donna Faz
> Ricky Sides
> Liam.Judge
> Groovy Writer
> Dennis Phillips
> Dlanzarotta
> Victorine
> 
> Thanks for your tags, and I've got you all tagged.
> 
> Everyone else, My Tags for Yours.
> 
> Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help" and "sensuality
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Kahuna


Tagged ya! Zack


----------



## kahuna

Zack Hamric said:


> tagged ya!
> Zack


Tagged!


----------



## kahuna

donna callea said:


> I got:
> RE
> Luna
> Kahuna
> Calling Crow's new book
> Danielle
> 
> I think I'm all caught up for now.


GOT YA>


----------



## William Meikle

Welcome to the newcomers. Got you all. Caught up again.


Willie


----------



## kahuna

williemeikle said:


> Welcome to the newcomers. Got you all. Caught up again.
> 
> Willie


GOT ya Willie!

Many thanks, Kahuna.

To everyone else; your tag gets mine:

Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help" and "sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## dlanzarotta

All tagged on pages 114, 115 & 119.


----------



## liam.judge

Just tagged the book by dlanzarotta


----------



## OliverCrommer

tagged dlanzarotta.


----------



## Groovy Writer

Tagged Dlanzarrota: Imprinted souls.


----------



## Debra L Martin

got Daniele and Kahuna this time.  all caught up again.


----------



## Beth O

I think I'm caught up here. If your name is not on the list below then I probably missed you. Please let me know and I will.

If you'd reciprocate I'd really appreciate it, especially for the new book, "Honeymoon for One" (link in sig below).

Thanks all.

I tagged all books by the following:
Tracey Alley
Deb Baker
Gary Ballard
TC Beacham
Stacy Benfiel
DA Boulter
Gregory Bresiger
Donna Callea
Karen Cantwell
Jason Chan
Paul Clayton
R.E. Conary
Cristina Crooks
David Dalglish
Valmore Daniels
JM DeBord
William Esmont
Donna Fasano
Zac Hamrick
Nathan Hilliard
Margaret Lake
Danielle Lanzaratta
Jason Letts
Victorine Lieske
Luna Lindsey
Deb Martin
Mary McDonald
William Meikle
Tyler Nunnally
John Pearson
Dennis Phillips
JM Pierce
James Powell
Imogen Rose 
Ricky Sides
Bridget Stegman
Delyse Rodrigues Trink
CJ West
Dawn McCullough White
PA Woodburn


----------



## Victorine

Tagged you Beth!  

Vicki


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your new book Beth.

Ricky


----------



## dlanzarotta

Tagged you Beth.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your new one, Beth.


----------



## OliverCrommer

Tagged your new one, Beth.


----------



## Staceywb

All caught up!  Hope everyone is having a great weekend!

Stacey


----------



## liam.judge

I tagged your new book Beth


----------



## JulieDolce

New here...not sure how this works. My crime novel TESTAROSSA is on Kindle and paperback. Not familiar with tags, or the importance of them. Would someone educate me please, then tell me what to do to reciprocate.

Thanks,
Julie Dolcemaschio
Author, TESTAROSSA


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JulieDolce said:


> New here...not sure how this works. My crime novel TESTAROSSA is on Kindle and paperback. Not familiar with tags, or the importance of them. Would someone educate me please, then tell me what to do to reciprocate.
> 
> Thanks,
> Julie Dolcemaschio
> Author, TESTAROSSA


Tags are another way for readers to find you by the tags you designate. The more tags you have in different categories, the more likely it is that readers will find you.

Put a link in your siggy to your book and add tags to it such as crime, mystery, kindle, or whatever else you can think of that people might search for. You can add up to 15 tags. Then we go in to your product page and click on each one. You do the same for us. We have links in our siggys.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there Julie,

I tagged both versions of your book.

Welcome to the thread,
Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You're all tagged, Julie.


----------



## donna callea

Tagged Beth's new book and Julie's.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Tagged Dlanzerotta, Beth (your 2nd one), and Jason WChan


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Tagged Julie Dolce
dlanzarota
Beth
Kahuna
Calling Crow
Luna Lindsey


----------



## DLs Niece

Oh no, page 120!!   I think I left off in the 80's. I will have to log in tonight and do some tagging.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Tagged Beth's new one.
Tagged Julie -- both paperback and Kindle.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

DLs Niece said:


> Oh no, page 120!!  I think I left off in the 80's. I will have to log in tonight and do some tagging.


Not to worry. Mostly just people saying: "Tagged you; you're IT!"


----------



## Zack Hamric

DLs Niece said:


> Oh no, page 120!!  I think I left off in the 80's. I will have to log in tonight and do some tagging.


Tagged ya!
Zack


----------



## DonnaFaz

Tagged you, *Daniele*.

Tagged both your paperback and your kindle version, *Julie*.

Both of you, welcome to the thread!

*Beth*, tagged your new one.

~Donna~


----------



## kahuna

DLs NIECE

I've got you all tagged!

Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help" and "sensuality."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna



DLs Niece said:


> Oh no, page 120!!  I think I left off in the 80's. I will have to log in tonight and do some tagging.


----------



## kahuna

Got you all tagged.



P.A. Woodburn said:


> Tagged Julie Dolce
> dlanzarota
> Beth
> Kahuna
> Calling Crow
> Luna Lindsey


----------



## liam.judge

I tagged both version of Julie Dolce's Book and both books by DLs Niece


----------



## dlanzarotta

Everyone on this page has been tagged.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

*Tagged everyone on page 118*

Including:

Imprinted Souls (The Imprinted Soul Series) (Kindle Edition)
by Lanzarotta, Daniele (Author)

*Tagged everyone on page 119*

Including:

Romantically Challenged (Kindle Edition)
by Orsoff, Beth (Author)

Honeymoon For One (Kindle Edition)
by Orsoff, Beth (Author)

Testarossa (Kindle Edition)
by Julie Dolcemaschio (Author)


----------



## D.M. Trink

Wow--unable to get on KB these last few days--lots to catch up on!
Tagged:
Luns'a
Kahuna
Beth's new one
Daniele's
Julie

Thanks to all who tagged mine!
Delyse
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-Rainbow-Delyse-Rodrigues-Trink/dp/1452873259/ref=tmm_pap_title_0


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Tagged RE Conary.


----------



## tbrookside

Tagged:

ccrooks
valmore daniels
cj west
imogen rose [the new one]
william esmont
d nathan hilliard
kahuna
dlanzarotta
beth o
dls niece


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
This round I got -
Luna - welcome
Kahuna - welcome
Paul's new one - congratz
Daniele both versions - welcome
Beth's new one - congratz
Julie both versions - welcome

I think that's me caught up again  

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Debra L Martin

Got Beth's new one 
Julie's both versions


----------



## J.M Pierce

I'm all caught up and have great news. Thanks to all of you kind people I am now #1 in the Contemporary Fantasy category!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you, thank you, thank you! Welcome to all of the new people. I really do think this helps.

Take care to all,
J.M.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

J.M. Pierce said:


> I'm all caught up and have great news. Thanks to all of you kind people I am now #1 in the Contemporary Fantasy category!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you, thank you, thank you! Welcome to all of the new people. I really do think this helps.
> 
> Take care to all,
> J.M.


That is fantastic news. Yes, I does help. I'm #1 in historical romance but I'm going to have to work to keep my tags up and stay there.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Congratulations you two!


----------



## OliverCrommer

tagged tbrookside.


----------



## dlanzarotta

Congratulations you two!  I'm number 10 on the vampire series category!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

dlanzarotta said:


> Congratulations you two! I'm number 10 on the vampire series category!!


That's great. It makes a difference once you reach the first page.


----------



## Guest

3000 posts! Thanks to all the taggers in this thread. I think we've all helped each other tremendously!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

foreverjuly said:


> 3000 posts! Thanks to all the taggers in this thread. I think we've all helped each other tremendously!


Wow, didn't notice that. We're good.

Chocolates for everyone!!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

_Okay, I've tagged all new books from my last post to this one.

Dawn_


----------



## Victorine

Tagged you Julie!

Vicki


----------



## Zack Hamric

tbrookside said:


> Tagged:
> 
> ccrooks
> valmore daniels
> cj west
> imogen rose [the new one]
> william esmont
> d nathan hilliard
> kahuna
> dlanzarotta
> beth o
> dls niece


Missed ya first time around...Tagged!
Zack


----------



## Sharlow

Victorine said:


> Gotcha tagged, Sharlow!
> 
> And that reminds me... I have my paperback available now too!
> 
> Could all of you kind people tag it for me? Pretty please?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Not-What-Seems-Victorine-Lieske/dp/1453648607/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1278896735&sr=1-1
> 
> Thank you SO much!
> 
> Vicki


Got your paperback tagged. Wow, take a break tagging, and now theres 14 pages to read. =(


----------



## Sharlow

Alright I'm caught up, and I have done everyone. Whew. Don't forget my paperback please when your tagging.

http://www.amazon.com/Fallen-Blood-1-Martin-Sharlow/dp/1453658378/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_4


----------



## donna callea

Thanks for the chocolates, Gertie!
It's nice to be all caught up.


----------



## Toni Leland

How I missed this thread, I'll never know. Must be the heat!

Would love tagging on any of my titles in the signature below. I'll be working my way through this looooonnnnnngggg list!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Toni Leland said:


> How I missed this thread, I'll never know. Must be the heat!
> 
> Would love tagging on any of my titles in the signature below. I'll be working my way through this looooonnnnnngggg list!


Got 'em all--both versions. Don't be too apprehensive, much of the 'loooonnng' list is made up of the same people saying they've tagged.

Welcome to the thread.


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged both versions of the 3 books by Toni Leland


----------



## William Meikle

liam.judge said:


> Tagged both versions of the 3 books by Toni Leland


Me too


----------



## Staceywb

Got you tagged, Toni.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Just reviewed the latest books on this thread and tagged them.

I recently uploaded an "ebooklet" of my creative writing tips. Please feel free to tag it: 
The Word Weaver's Grimoire









And if you haven't done so already, please tag my fantasy novel Firefly Island







.

Thanks!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Tagged your Grimoire, Daniel.  Now, off to bed.  See you all on page 130 when I awake.


----------



## HP Mallory

Hi Guys,
Can you help me out by voting on my tags for my book, Fire Burn and Cauldron Bubble?
Here is the link: http://www.amazon.com/Cauldron-Bubble-Paranormal-Romance-ebook/dp/B003UNL8OG/ref=pd_cp_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

And here are the keywords I'm going after:
fantasy books, paranormal fiction, urban fantasy, vampire books, indie author-paranormal fiction, urban fantasy romance, paranormal romance, romance fantasy, urban fantasy paranormal, vampire romance books, paranormal romance fiction, paranormal romance series, paranormal author, paranormal books, fantasy fiction romance

Thank you!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged yours, Toni. Better late than never. Glad you found us.

Tagged your booklet, Daniel.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Tagged everyone on page 120 including:

The Amun Chamber (Kindle Edition)
by Daniel Leston (Author) 

The Snow Leopard (Kindle Edition)
by Daniel Leston (Author) 

De Bello Lemures, Or The Roman War Against the Zombies of Armorica (Kindle Edition)
by Lucius Artorius Castus (Author), Thomas Brookside (Author) 

The Last Days of Jericho (Kindle Edition)
by Brookside, Thomas (Author)


----------



## Jeff

There's a very active thread for tag exchanges here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22473.msg547165/topicseen.html#new


----------



## HP Mallory

Thanks for that! I'll post there.


----------



## HP Mallory

Looks like I posted this in a separate thread so I'll post here as well. SOrry for the duplicate:

Hi Guys,
Can you help me out by voting on my tags for my book, Fire Burn and Cauldron Bubble?
Here is the link: http://www.amazon.com/Cauldron-Bubble-Paranormal-Romance-ebook/dp/B003UNL8OG/ref=pd_cp_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

And here are the keywords I'm going after:
fantasy books, paranormal fiction, urban fantasy, vampire books, indie author-paranormal fiction, urban fantasy romance, paranormal romance, romance fantasy, urban fantasy paranormal, vampire romance books, paranormal romance fiction, paranormal romance series, paranormal author, paranormal books, fantasy fiction romance

Thank you!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tagged, HP


----------



## William Meikle

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Got you tagged, HP


Me too


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author

I've tagged your books, H.P.

Yes, visit the tag threads. Donna's is great! Ask people to check your tags!

And let's see those great covers in your signature soon!

(To Jeff) I didn't know about this one. I'll have to visit it myself!

Nancy


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

I've tagged it for you, too.  Now off to find the tags thread...


----------



## Victorine

Gotcha tagged, HP!

If you wouldn't mind tagging my paperback, that would be fantastic! Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/Not-What-Seems-Victorine-Lieske/dp/1453648607/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1278896735&sr=1-1

Vicki


----------



## HP Mallory

Thank you guys so much. I really appreciate your help!
And, yes, I need to add my covers to each page. Was going to do it last night but got lazy. LOL
Thanks again!!


----------



## HP Mallory

Thank you so much everyone!
Vicki, going to tag you now....


----------



## D. B. Henson

Done.


----------



## HP Mallory

Thank you DB!


----------



## DonnaFaz

Tagged you, HP! Thanks for tagging me back. 

~Donna~


----------



## HP Mallory

Thanks Donna, tagging you back now.


----------



## Joel Arnold

It's a tagging day for me! I'll try to get as many as I can (that I haven't already gotten). I'd appreciate it if you could tag my novel Northwoods Deep:



Thank you! 

Joel


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your new one, Joel.


----------



## rainmaker1145

Okay, I'll demonstrate both my monumental stupidity as well as my curiosity; what's a tag?  I'm just getting ready to publish a series of books on Kindle and I have no idea what a tag is.  Yes, you can see the straw sticking out of my ears and the manure squeezing out of between my toes, but all the same, what's the mystery here?


----------



## Joel Arnold

Thanks Gertie - I tagged your novellette, too.

I also got:

Donna C.
Liam.Judge
Daniele L.
RE Conary
Dawn MW
Valmore D
PA Woodburn
T Brookside
JM Pierce
Jason Chan
Toni L
HP Mallory
Victorine's paperback


----------



## Bridget S

I need to add some tags, but I'm having trouble.


----------



## HP Mallory

Hi Bridget,
If you are having trouble trying to figure out which keywords to target as your tags, check out my blog--I work in online marketing and I've been posting tips on how authors can optimize their sites and one of my posts is about choosing keywords.
Here is the web address: http://urbanfantasyauthor.blogspot.com/2010/07/website-optimization-1.html


----------



## DonnaFaz

Toni, Daniel and Joel, I got all your books tagged.

~Donna~


----------



## Zack Hamric

rainmaker1145 said:


> Okay, I'll demonstrate both my monumental stupidity as well as my curiosity; what's a tag? I'm just getting ready to publish a series of books on Kindle and I have no idea what a tag is. Yes, you can see the straw sticking out of my ears and the manure squeezing out of between my toes, but all the same, what's the mystery here?


If you search for books with terms like "adventure, techno thriller, vampire, etc.) it will list those books according to the number of tags they have received. To give you a lesson in tagging, click on my book cover at the bottom of this message, scroll down on the book page to "Tags Customers Associate With These Products" and you will see tags listed. Click the check box to the left of each tag. Make sure it has a red check in it. " & Congratulations! You will have done your first tag!...(and I'll have scored yet another one myself!)


----------



## liam.judge

Thanks Joel Arnold, i tagged your latest book.
I also tagged books by DArenson and a book by HP Mallory.


----------



## Zack Hamric

Joel Arnold said:


> Thanks Gertie - I tagged your novellette, too.
> 
> I also got:
> 
> Donna C.
> Liam.Judge
> Daniele L.
> RE Conary
> Dawn MW
> Valmore D
> PA Woodburn
> T Brookside
> JM Pierce
> Jason Chan
> Toni L
> HP Mallory
> Victorine's paperback


Joel, tagged all 7

Zack


----------



## dlanzarotta

All caught up... Just tagged Sharlow, Toni, DArenson, HP Mallory and Joel Arnold.


----------



## HP Mallory

Thank you so much guys!


----------



## liam.judge

HP Mallory said:


> Thank you so much guys!


No prob


----------



## Imogen Rose

Done!


----------



## HP Mallory

Thank you Imogen!


----------



## Staceywb

Tagged you HP and Joel.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there folks,

I just got caught up again. Tagged all versions of all the new books in the last two pages.  

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## David McAfee

There I go...getting behind again.


----------



## J.M Pierce

All caught up. Welcome to the new folks.

David, your covers look great. I really like how the Grubs cover turned out. It was fun to watch its evolution!

J.M.


----------



## OliverCrommer

I'm still caught up.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Got HP & Joel


----------



## DonnaFaz

David McAfee said:


> There I go...getting behind again.


You might be behind, but you have a new short story! Congrats! I tagged it.



Bridget S said:


> I need to add some tags, but I'm having trouble.


Bridget, what kind of trouble are you having? Do you need suggestions for tags? Or do you need directions on how to add them?

~Donna~


----------



## Gertie Kindle

David McAfee said:


> There I go...getting behind again.


Got your new one, David.


----------



## Ed_ODell

All, I've been away for two weeks. I'm caught up through page 112 of this thread. I'll get to the rest tomorrow.

Thanks to each of you for helping me!


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Tagged Toni Leland .
Ann


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged everything by David Mc Afee.
Also tagged the book by Ed O Dell.


----------



## HP Mallory

Thank you, Sibel!


----------



## D.M. Trink

Gertie--Those chocolates look yummy!
Trace--love the new Eric's Plea book cover!

Okay tagged:
Toni's (all)
H.P. Mallory
Daniel's booklet
Joel's new one-congrats!

Delyse
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-Rainbow-Delyse-Rodrigues-Trink/dp/1452873259/ref=tmm_pap_title_0


----------



## Debra L Martin

In this round I got:

Toni - all 3
Daniel - new one
HP - both books
Vicki - there was no tags for the paperback
Joel - new one


----------



## J.

The authors of _Minifiction_ would like to participate too. And as there are two of us, that means twice as many tags!

We would appreciate: Literary Fiction, Literature, Fiction, Short Stories, Flash Fiction, Contemporary Fiction . . .


----------



## Zack Hamric

James Stanson said:


> The authors of _Minifiction_ would like to participate too. And as there are two of us, that means twice as many tags!
> 
> We would appreciate: Literary Fiction, Literature, Fiction, Short Stories, Flash Fiction, Contemporary Fiction . . .


looks like I was the first to tag you- Welcome!

Zack


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Minifiction for you, James. I like the title.


----------



## J.

Thank you both kindly. I added some tags to Minifiction (you were the first Zack!) to fill up the list.
I'm glad to hear you like the title Margaret, because we worked on the book for over a year before finding it.
Now to get back to tagging (only on page 3 . . .)


----------



## J.M Pierce

Got you James and welcome.


----------



## tbrookside

Tagged:

Toni Leland
HP Mallory
Joel Arnold
Ed ODell
James Stanson


----------



## J.

Once more, thank you both kindly.

On page 30 tagging every visible tag of every book and I have to say: this community is great! Where else can you get so many different writers of so many different genres in one place helping each other?


----------



## William Meikle

James Stanson said:


> Once more, thank you both kindly.
> 
> On page 30 tagging every visible tag of every book and I have to say: this community is great! Where else can you get so many different writers of so many different genres in one place helping each other?


Got you James. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## J.

My eyes are bleeding, but I'm done. 
Now to get my co-writer to do his duty.


----------



## DonnaFaz

James Stanson said:


> My eyes are bleeding, but I'm done.
> Now to get my co-writer to do his duty.


:::handing James a tissue to blot his bloody eyes::: It will be easier from here on out. You just have to visit often enough to stay caught up. You'll end up with oodles of tags.

I tagged you! And welcome to the thread.

~Donna~


----------



## JimC1946

Tagged you, H.P. I would appreciate it if you would tag mine.

Kindle: Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties









Paperback: http://www.amazon.com/Recollections-Boomers-Memories-Fabulous-Fifties/dp/0557091004/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Hi fellow taggers   I went back and caught up, tagging 

James
David McAfee

Would love tagbacks if you haven't gotten to them already!  Thanks!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Minifiction.


Ricky


----------



## Staceywb

Tagged you James and David.

Stacey


----------



## liam.judge

James Stanson: Consider yourself Tagged!


----------



## Staceywb

Hey, can you all up my kindleboards author tag?  It needs some love.

No need to tell me if you have or not, I trust you guys. 

Stacey


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Staceywb said:


> Hey, can you all up my kindleboards author tag? It needs some love.
> 
> No need to tell me if you have or not, I trust you guys.
> 
> Stacey


I had already tagged you, Stacey.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Got you Stacey. But I had to uncheck another tag to tag kindle author. I'd already tagged 15.

Ricky


----------



## donna callea

I think I'm all caught up again.

I got:
Toni's
Daniel's Grimoire (love that word)
HP's 
James

Joel & David, I think I got all of yours, but will double check next time I post.  It can get confusing with lots of books.  And I'm easily confused.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Got everyone on page 121 include the following:

Storytellers (Storytellers Saga) (Kindle Edition)
by Martin C Sharlow (Author)

Storytellers: Adept (Storytellers Saga) (Kindle Edition)
by Martin C Sharlow (Author)

Fallen Blood (Kindle Edition)
by Martin C Sharlow (Author)

Fallen Blood (Volume 1) [Paperback]
Martin C Sharlow (Author)

Rescue Me [Paperback & Kindle]
Toni Leland (Author)

Deadly Heritage [Paperback & Kindle]
Toni Leland (Author)

Gambling with the Enemy [Paperback & Kindle]
Toni Leland (Author)

The Word Weaver's Grimoire (Kindle Edition)
by Daniel Arenson (Author)

Fire Burn and Cauldron Bubble, a Paranormal Romance (Kindle Edition)
by Mallory, H.P. (Author)

Northwoods Deep (Kindle Edition)
by Joel Arnold (Author)

Bedtime Stories for the Apocalypse (Kindle Edition)
by Joel Arnold (Author)

Death Rhythm (Kindle Edition)
by Joel Arnold (Author)

Bait and Other Stories (Kindle Edition)
by Joel Arnold (Author)

Fetal Position and Other Stories (Kindle Edition)
by Joel Arnold (Author)

Taking Care of Katrina; A Joel Arnold Quickie (Kindle Edition)
by Joel Arnold (Author)

tal Bait Apocalypse; 3 Collections in 1 (Kindle Edition)
by Joel Arnold (Author)


----------



## Valmore Daniels

got eveyone tagged on page 122 including:

Summer Resolutions (A Maggie Mortin Adventure) (Kindle Edition)
by Bridget Stegman (Author) 

Three Minutes More (Kindle Edition)
by Edward O'Dell (Author) 

(whew! I think I'm finally catching up !)


----------



## J.R.Tate

I'm new to this thread... just had my first book go live last night.  So far, I have tagged:

Valmore Daniels
Donna Callea
Ricky Sides
James Stanson
Williemeikle
Zack Hamric
Bridget S
Joel Arnold
dlanzarotta 


I am going to go through and do more! This is great!


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged Modern Day Drifter. Thank you for the tags, and welcome to the thread.

Ricky


----------



## Zack Hamric

Jessica_Tate said:


> I'm new to this thread... just had my first book go live last night. So far, I have tagged:
> 
> Valmore Daniels
> Donna Callea
> Ricky Sides
> James Stanson
> Williemeikle
> Zack Hamric
> Bridget S
> Joel Arnold
> dlanzarotta
> 
> I am going to go through and do more! This is great!


Tagged ya! Just a suggestion- add some more tags to help on searches- most folks have 15 or more. It's hard to get the counts up on the additional tags if you wait until later to add them -

Welcome!
Zack


----------



## J.R.Tate

Thanks for the pointers! I'll be sure to do that!


----------



## J.R.Tate

Just tagged 

jasonwchan
liam.judge
donnafaz


----------



## Ricky Sides

I checked your new tags.


----------



## MachineTrooper

I was just tagging books and decided to check my own...was horrified to see my count had dropped by 10 since yesterday. Wazzup with that? Is it an Amazon glitch?


----------



## OliverCrommer

tagged James Stanson, Valmore Daniels, Jessica Tate, Machine Troopers.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Jessica. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## ErichSysak

Tag me or I'll cry.

I'll start working my way through everyone's tags today,maybe five or six per day....

Cheers,

Erich


----------



## D.A. Boulter

MachineTrooper said:


> I was just tagging books and decided to check my own...was horrified to see my count had dropped by 10 since yesterday. Wazzup with that? Is it an Amazon glitch?


Must be a glitch. No one has been voting down your tags and I don't see 10 people going back and untagging. I found that more tags had been added since I tagged, so I got the rest this time.

Tagged James and Jessica and Erich.


----------



## Victorine

Tagged Jessica and Jamie/James.

I'm not sure why Deb couldn't find my tags. I wonder since it's a new book if some things disappear sometimes. I see them right now, so hopefully they'll be there to stay.

Thanks to everyone who has tagged my paperback and my kindle version!! You all rock!!

Vicki

Paperback: http://www.amazon.com/Not-What-Seems-Victorine-Lieske/dp/1453648607/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1278896735&sr=1-1

Kindle link in sig line.

Edit: I see your post Erich. I'll tag you right away. I wouldn't want you to cry.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You're all tagged, Erich.

Here ya' go, just in case.


----------



## J.R.Tate

I'll be sure to return the tags tomorrow afternoon! Thanks a million!!!


----------



## Joel Arnold

Just tagged:
Jessica
MachineTrooper
Erich
James S.


----------



## dlanzarotta

Tagged everyone from my last post up to here.


----------



## OliverCrommer

I just tagged Erich.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I tagged Erich's new book and double checked MachineTrooper's. My tags were still checked on your book. I see you've added a few tags, so I tagged those as well.

Ricky


----------



## Amyshojai

Whew...gone for a couple weeks (thrillerfest and now a writer retreat) and really fell behind! But now all caught up again.

best,
amy


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up again


----------



## DonnaFaz

Jessica_Tate said:


> Just tagged
> 
> jasonwchan
> liam.judge
> donnafaz


Thanks, and I tagged you back. Welcome!!

~Donna~


----------



## Zack Hamric

MachineTrooper said:


> I was just tagging books and decided to check my own...was horrified to see my count had dropped by 10 since yesterday. Wazzup with that? Is it an Amazon glitch?


Don't know, but I just tagged ya!

Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

Amyshojai said:


> Whew...gone for a couple weeks (thrillerfest and now a writer retreat) and really fell behind! But now all caught up again.
> 
> best,
> amy


Amy,

I tagged yours...First time I've seen "Cat Alzheimers"
Zack


----------



## liam.judge

Ricky Sides said:


> Got you Stacey. But I had to uncheck another tag to tag kindle author. I'd already tagged 15.
> 
> Ricky


Same as above


----------



## liam.judge

Jessica_Tate said:


> Just tagged
> 
> jasonwchan
> liam.judge
> donnafaz


Thanks Jessica! I tagged your's back


----------



## liam.judge

Just tagged Erich Sysak's book


----------



## Thea J

I was startled to see 5 more pages added to this, but I must've been tagging in my sleep the other night because I discovered I'd already tagged lots of books and had forgotten. So after a mere 5 minutes of tagging, it seems I'm all caught up again. YAY!


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks Zack and everyone...

and yes, kitty Alzheimers is a real issue. The canine cognitive disorder is even more common (need to get THAT book kindle-ized, too).

best,
amy


----------



## Sandra Edwards

I'm going down the list and tagging . Would definitely appreciate a few myself--thx.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003WJRJ4Q

Thanks,

Sandy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You're all tagged, Sandra.  Have fun catching up.


----------



## Thea J

It seems I spoke too soon. Stopped in before leaving the house and now I've tagged you too, Sandra. I'm still caught up!


----------



## Joel Arnold

Got you Sandy!


----------



## William Meikle

Joel Arnold said:


> Got you Sandy!


Me too.


----------



## David McAfee

J.M. Pierce said:


> All caught up. Welcome to the new folks.
> 
> David, your covers look great. I really like how the Grubs cover turned out. It was fun to watch its evolution!
> 
> J.M.


Thanks.  Terry did a great job on it. All I could give her was a vague description of what I wanted, and she put it together.


----------



## Debra L Martin

Today, I got:

Jessica
Machine Troopers - 2
Erich
Vicki's paperback
Sandy
Thea


----------



## HaemishM

Ricky Sides said:


> Hi there HaemishM,
> 
> I thought that Chrome wouldn't work with our DTP board. Have you tried it? I ask because I read somewhere that Chrome wasn't one of the browsers that would work.
> 
> Valmore Daniels, I tagged your book. Loved the cover.
> 
> Have a great day,
> Ricky


Yes, I'm using Chrome right now. It's had some issues in the past, but I'm trying to switch to it as my default browser. I've been using it for the last week without any Chrome-y problems, including the DTP site.

I'm going to work on catching up with the tagging from page 113 to now.

I've also got a new book to tag - well, sort of now. I decided to collect the first two books in my Bridge Chronicles cyberpunk series into one eBook, and sell it for cheaper than if you bought both books. Can I get some tag love as well?

The Bridge Chronicles, Books 1 & 2


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your new one, Gary.


----------



## HaemishM

I'm all caught up now.


----------



## donna callea

OK.  Here's something funny.  At least to me it's funny.  Thanks to all your kind tagging New Coastal Times is now listed No. 3 in the category Global Warming.  The DVD of Al Gore's "An Inconvenient Truth" is No. 1 (with 225 tags), Thomas Friedman's "Hot, Flat & Crowded" is No. 2 (with 78 tags), and my quirky little novel is No. 3 (with 68 tags).  I even beat Gore's paperback.
Now... I have my doubts that this will bring me fame and fortune.  But I sure am having fun.

Today I tagged:
Jessica
Erich
Sandy
Gary's new book

Thanks again to all my tagging buddies!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

donna callea said:


> OK. Here's something funny. At least to me it's funny. Thanks to all your kind tagging New Coastal Times is now listed No. 3 in the category Global Warming. The DVD of Al Gore's "An Inconvenient Truth" is No. 1 (with 225 tags), Thomas Friedman's "Hot, Flat & Crowded" is No. 2 (with 78 tags), and my quirky little novel is No. 3 (with 68 tags). I even beat Gore's paperback.
> Now... I have my doubts that this will bring me fame and fortune. But I sure am having fun.
> 
> Today I tagged:
> Jessica
> Erich
> Sandy
> Gary's new book
> 
> Thanks again to all my tagging buddies!


That is too cool!!!


----------



## liam.judge

Yeah, Donna, that is pretty cool. Congrats!
Thanks to all you guys, my book has moved up 5 places to number 15 in the Personal Finance section for Kindle books.
If i get to the top 12, hopefully i'll see an increase in sales. So thanks again to everyone who's tagged it!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

I'm new to the process, but I think I've got it figured out.  Just added tags to all of the books for the following authors:

Joel A
William M
David Mc
Deb M
HaemishM
Donna C
Margaret L
Liam J
Sandy E
Ricky S
Henry B
Jason WC
Erich S
Zach H
DA Boulter
Victorine L
Jessica T
Daniele L
Amy S

I'll go back through the pages as time allows, but thanks to all who tag my book!

Steve


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You're tagged, Steve and welcome.


----------



## Victorine

Gotcha tagged Steven!

Vicki


----------



## William Meikle

Steven L. Hawk said:


> I'm new to the process, but I think I've got it figured out. Just added tags to all of the books for the following authors:
> 
> Joel A
> William M
> David Mc
> Deb M
> HaemishM
> Donna C
> Margaret L
> Liam J
> Sandy E
> Ricky S
> Henry B
> Jason WC
> Erich S
> Zach H
> DA Boulter
> Victorine L
> Jessica T
> Daniele L
> Amy S
> 
> I'll go back through the pages as time allows, but thanks to all who tag my book!
> 
> Steve


Welcome Steve. I got you


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Sandra, and Gary's books. Steve, which price tags did you want tagged. I saw both 99 cent tags and a $2.99 tag. I did tag all the others, but wanted clarification on the pricing tag issue.

Ricky


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Ricky Sides said:


> Tagged Sandra, and Gary's books. Steve, which price tags did you want tagged. I saw both 99 cent tags and a $2.99 tag. I did tag all the others, but wanted clarification on the pricing tag issue.
> 
> Ricky


If you could tag the 0.99, that would be great. No biggie, though.

Thanks all for the warm welcome!

S.


----------



## D.M. Trink

Lots to catch up on!
Tagged:
David McAfee's
P.A. Woodburn
Jessica
Stacy's Kindle author tag
Steven


Thanks!
Delyse


----------



## Ricky Sides

Alright, I've got you covered Steven.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

I'm continuing to work my way backward through the list. No doubt, not the most conventional method but I've never been one to stay "inside the box". Man, I have a lot to catch up on.

I do want to say thanks to everyone who's posted that they've tagged me---I have returned the favor on all the books in your signatures .

Now, back to my current job of "catch up"--

You guys are the best!  

Sandy


----------



## liam.judge

Hi Steve
Thanks for tagging my book. I returned the favour.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you Sandra. Don't try to do it all in a day though.   You may break your mouse.

Ricky


----------



## Nell Gavin

I've just been there and tagged you! Could you please tag me back? 

Thanks!
Nell


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done, Nell. All versions.

Ricky


----------



## Zack Hamric

HaemishM said:


> Yes, I'm using Chrome right now. It's had some issues in the past, but I'm trying to switch to it as my default browser. I've been using it for the last week without any Chrome-y problems, including the DTP site.
> 
> I'm going to work on catching up with the tagging from page 113 to now.
> 
> I've also got a new book to tag - well, sort of now. I decided to collect the first two books in my Bridge Chronicles cyberpunk series into one eBook, and sell it for cheaper than if you bought both books. Can I get some tag love as well?
> 
> The Bridge Chronicles, Books 1 & 2


Tagged ya!
Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

Steven L. Hawk said:


> I'm new to the process, but I think I've got it figured out. Just added tags to all of the books for the following authors:
> 
> Jo
> I'll go back through the pages as time allows, but thanks to all who tag my book!
> 
> Steve


Tagged ya!
ZAck


----------



## Ricky Sides

Gary,

I meant to tell you earlier that I've been using chrome since the day you recommended it. It works well for tagging.

Ricky


----------



## Zack Hamric

Sandra Edwards said:


> I'm continuing to work my way backward through the list. No doubt, not the most conventional method but I've never been one to stay "inside the box". Man, I have a lot to catch up on.
> 
> I do want to say thanks to everyone who's posted that they've tagged me---I have returned the favor on all the books in your signatures .
> 
> Now, back to my current job of "catch up"--
> 
> You guys are the best!
> 
> Sandy


Tagged ya Sandy!


----------



## Zack Hamric

Nell Gavin said:


> I've just been there and tagged you! Could you please tag me back?
> 
> Thanks!
> Nell


Tagged you Nell!

Zack


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Nell Gavin said:


> I've just been there and tagged you! Could you please tag me back?
> 
> Thanks!
> Nell


you are hereby tagged


----------



## J.R.Tate

Today I have tagged:

Jasonwchan
Gertie Kindle
DA Boulter
Victorine
Deb Martin
RE Conary
Steven L. Hawk
Badtrink


If you have tagged me and I havent tagged you back, please let me know! Also, thanks to all who have tagged me!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Got 
Sandra: Crazy for you
Gary: Bridge Cronicles
Steven: Peace Warrior
Nell: Threads (all versions)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Don't know how I missed you, Nell, but you're tagged now.


----------



## J.M Pierce

All caught up!


----------



## Beth O

Beth O said:


> I tagged all books by the following:
> Tracey Alley
> Deb Baker
> Gary Ballard
> TC Beacham
> Stacy Benfiel
> DA Boulter
> Gregory Bresiger
> Donna Callea
> Karen Cantwell
> Jason Chan
> Paul Clayton
> R.E. Conary
> Cristina Crooks
> David Dalglish
> Valmore Daniels
> JM DeBord
> William Esmont
> Donna Fasano
> Zac Hamrick
> Nathan Hilliard
> Margaret Lake
> Danielle Lanzaratta
> Jason Letts
> Victorine Lieske
> Luna Lindsey
> Deb Martin
> Mary McDonald
> William Meikle
> Tyler Nunnally
> John Pearson
> Dennis Phillips
> JM Pierce
> James Powell
> Imogen Rose
> Ricky Sides
> Bridget Stegman
> Delyse Rodrigues Trink
> CJ West
> Dawn McCullough White
> PA Woodburn


Original list above and I just tagged all books by the following so I think I'm all caught up. If you could tag me back, I'd really appreciate it. Thank you!

Daniel Arenson
Joel Arnold
Thomas Brookside
Henry Brown
Lucius Castus
Julie Dolcemashio
Sandra Edwards
Nell Gavin
Steven Hawk
Jamie Hershing/James Stanson
Daniel Leston
Toni Leland
HP Mallory
David McAfee
Thea Nilsson
Ed O'Dell
Martin Sharlow
Amy Shojai
Eric Sysak
Jessica Tate


----------



## J.R.Tate

Beth O said:


> Original list above and I just tagged all books by the following so I think I'm all caught up. If you could tag me back, I'd really appreciate it. Thank you!
> 
> Daniel Arenson
> Joel Arnold
> Thomas Brookside
> Henry Brown
> Lucius Castus
> Julie Dolcemashio
> Sandra Edwards
> Nell Gavin
> Steven Hawk
> Jamie Hershing/James Stanson
> Daniel Leston
> Toni Leland
> HP Mallory
> David McAfee
> Thea Nilsson
> Ed O'Dell
> Martin Sharlow
> Amy Shojai
> Eric Sysak
> Jessica Tate


Thanks! Tagged ya back!


----------



## Amyshojai

Gotcha Sandy.

amy


----------



## OliverCrommer

tagged Amy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Going on Vacation tomorrow. I'll try to keep up while I'm away, but if I can't, I'll catch up when I return.


----------



## D.M. Trink

Tagged Sandra & Nell!


----------



## J.

DonnaFaz said:


> It will be easier from here on out. You just have to visit often enough to stay caught up. You'll end up with oodles of tags.
> ~Donna~


Too true! Caught up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

James, sometimes tags disappear so I'm glad I double-checked yours. There were three that I had to recheck.


----------



## J.

Really? Why do they disappear?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

James Stanson said:


> Really? Why do they disappear?


No idea. It just happens sometimes. It also happens that someone will say they tagged you, and they did, but it doesn't show up for a week. I think it has to do with how amazon updates the tags.

When I tag someone, I check every category up to the 15 amazon allows us. That's how I know that some of yours disappeared. That's why I frequently double check what I've already tagged.


----------



## J.

Wow. So I should work my way back through the list again . . .


----------



## liam.judge

Nell Gavin said:


> I've just been there and tagged you! Could you please tag me back?
> 
> Thanks!
> Nell


Hi Nell. I tagged your book.


----------



## Dennis Phillips

Gotcha,
james Stanson
Beth Orson
Sandra Edwards
Gary ballard
David McAfee

best of luck to all!


----------



## Amyshojai

Wow...tags disappear? That does explain a lot. Aggravating! Thought I was done, but will check back as I can.

Thanks, folks for the tags.
amy


----------



## JCPhelps

I'm off to start tagging.

If anyone would like to tag my books as well you can find them here: http://www.amazon.com/J.C.-Phelps/e/B003FG7JIW/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1279905534&sr=1-2-ent

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Victorine

JCPhelps said:


> I'm off to start tagging.
> 
> If anyone would like to tag my books as well you can find them here: http://www.amazon.com/J.C.-Phelps/e/B003FG7JIW/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1279905534&sr=1-2-ent
> 
> Thanks for all the help!


Gotcha tagged JC. One of your books didn't have tags. But someone said that to me about mine, so it could just be they disappeared for a short time. I'll check back later.

Vicki


----------



## Zack Hamric

JCPhelps said:


> I'm off to start tagging.
> 
> If anyone would like to tag my books as well you can find them here: http://www.amazon.com/J.C.-Phelps/e/B003FG7JIW/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1279905534&sr=1-2-ent
> 
> Thanks for all the help!


tagged...
Zack


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JCPhelps said:


> I'm off to start tagging.
> 
> If anyone would like to tag my books as well you can find them here: http://www.amazon.com/J.C.-Phelps/e/B003FG7JIW/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1279905534&sr=1-2-ent
> 
> Thanks for all the help!


Got you tagged except for the last one. There were no tags listed for that one. Let us know when it's ready to be tagged.

How did you get your Kindle editions on your bibliography? I've tried several times and I get rejected every time. I e-mailed dtp support twice and they told me they don't list kindle books.

Off to try again.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Tagged everyone on pages 123-126

including:

Minifiction Volume One: Marouflage (Kindle Edition)
by Hershing, Jamie (Author)

Modern Day Drifter (Kindle Edition)
by Tate, Jessica (Author) 

Virtual Pulp: Tales of High Adventure, Low Adventure, and Misadventure (Kindle Edition)
by Henry Brown (Author) 

Hell and Gone (Kindle Edition)
by Henry Brown (Author) 

Water Heart (Kindle Edition)
by Erich R. Sysak (Author)

Complete Kitten Care (Kindle Edition)
by Amy D. Shojai (Author) 

Complete Care for Your Aging Cat (Kindle Edition)
by Amy Shojai (Author) 

Crazy For You (Kindle Edition)
by Edwards, Sandra (Author) 

33 A.D. (Kindle Edition)
by David McAfee (Author) 

Saying Goodbye to the Sun (Kindle Edition)
by McAfee, David (Author) 

The Lake and 17 Other Stories (Kindle Edition)
by McAfee, David (Author) 

GRUBS (Kindle Edition)
by McAfee, David (Author) 

Peace Warrior (Kindle Edition)
by Hawk, Steven L (Author) 

Threads: The Reincarnation of Anne Boleyn (Kindle Edition)
by Nell Gavin (Author)


----------



## liam.judge

JC Phelps: I tagged all your books, apart from the last one, which had no tags.


----------



## Ricky Sides

J.C. Phelps, 

I tagged all your books. The paperback didn't have any tags, but I copied the tags from the kindle version and added them. I didn't add the kindle reference tag.

Congratulations on the award, and welcome to the thread.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Tagged a few more.  Working backwards through the pages.

Nell G.
JM Pierce
Beth O
James S.
Dennis P
JC Phelps
V. Daniels
Donna F
PJ Duck
Stacey WB


----------



## William Meikle

JCPhelps said:


> I'm off to start tagging.
> 
> If anyone would like to tag my books as well you can find them here: http://www.amazon.com/J.C.-Phelps/e/B003FG7JIW/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1279905534&sr=1-2-ent
> 
> Thanks for all the help!


Got them all JC. Welcome to the thread


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> J.C. Phelps,
> 
> I tagged all your books. The paperback didn't have any tags, but I copied the tags from the kindle version and added them. I didn't add the kindle reference tag.
> 
> Congratulations on the award, and welcome to the thread.
> 
> Have a great day,
> Ricky


Thanks, Ricky.

Now I have all of JC's tagged.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Today, I tagged:

Sandra
Gary
Steven
Nell
Modified to add: JC

Welcome to the thread!

~Donna~


----------



## Luna Lindsey

I'm caught up, pps 116-127.  I still haven't gone back before that.  Today I did:

Kahuna
Valmore
Paul Clayton
JM Pierce
DA Boulter
Daniele Lanzarotta
Victorine
Beth Orsoff
Staceywb
Daniel Leston
RE Conary
T Brookside
Jason Letts
Dawn McCullough White
Tony Leland
Daniel Arenson
HP Mallory
Joel Arnold
Bridget S
James Stanson
Jessica Tate
Henry Brown
Erich Sysak
Amy Shojai
Thea Nilsson
Sandra Edwards
Gary A Ballard
Steven L Hawk
Nell Gavin
JC Phelps

Previously, I had done:

RE Conary, David McAfee, Donna Fasano, Zack Hameric, Donna Callea, Willie Meikle, Jason W Chan, GroovyWriter, Deb Martin, Ricky Sides, Margaret Lake, Tyler Nunnally, PA Woodburn, Liam Judge, Delyse Tink, Tracey Alley, Martin Sharlow

BTW, Beth, I love your covers.   

Thanks!


----------



## JCPhelps

Wow!  That was quick!  Thanks everyone.  

Thank you so much for the warm welcome to the threads.  I'm still working my way through this thread but am getting there.

As for getting my Kindle version on my author page... I just searched for my books from my author page (add more books is what it's called I think) and clicked add to page.  I don't know why dtp would tell you that.  I DO have two more paperbacks (corresponding to the Kindle versions) that have not yet shown up on my author page.  It told me they would be there, but it can take up to five days for them to appear.  My Kindle versions and paperback versions are not, however, linked together.  As soon as I get them all up on my author page I'm going to be contacting dtp regarding that matter.

Thanks again everyone and I'm doing my best to reciprocate as quickly as I can.  

A special thank you to Ricky for adding tags to my paperback for me!  Greatly appreciated!


----------



## Joel Arnold

I got Beth O.
Ricky's that I'd missed earlier
Steve H.
Luna L.
J.C. Phelps


Joel Arnold


----------



## Beth O

Luna Lindsey said:


> BTW, Beth, I love your covers.


Thanks Luna! I usually choose the artwork, but I have someone else design them. I know my limitations


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thanks for the tags Joel.

Gertie,

You're welcome. I hope you enjoy your vacation.

Regarding getting the kindle versions added to your author page, mine has them.

http://www.amazon.com/Ricky-Sides/e/B002P9SO48/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0

Note the tabs at the top. You can index paperbacks, Kindle or audio formats. I actually had things in mine that I didn't know about because I hadn't noted the addition of the tabs.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Zack Hamric

Luna Lindsey said:


> I'm caught up, pps 116-127. I still haven't gone back before that. Today I did:
> 
> Thanks!


Tagged ya Luna!


----------



## JoeMitchell

Tagged:
Imprinted Souls
An Old-Fashioned Folk Tale
Rescue Me
Deadly Heritage
Gambling with the Enemy
Northwoods Deep
Minifiction Volume One: Marouflage
Modern Day Drifter
Water Heart
Crazy For You
The Bridge Chronicles, Books 1 & 2
Peace Warrior
Threads: The Reincarnation of Anne Boleyn
Honeymoon For One
Guardian at the Gate

Now I'm caught up again.  Thanks, again, to everyone who tagged Shard Mountain.  I'll keep tagging new books as I see them in this thread.


----------



## dlanzarotta

Wow.  I was only gone for a day and lots of new pages were added! lol All caught up


----------



## JCPhelps

Holy Cow!  I've only managed to make it to page 26 so far and now it's time to make supper.  I wanted to post again to help me mark my spot - hope that's okay.  Also I wanted to thank everyone who's been tagging mine as well.

I will get back to the tagging right after supper.  

I hope to get all 127 pages done soon.

Thanks again!


----------



## Guest

Tagged Joel, HP, Vicki.  I think I'm all caught up!


----------



## OliverCrommer

Tagged JC phelps.


----------



## donna callea

Today I tagged:
Steve
Nell
JC

All caught up again.


----------



## Staceywb

Tagged:

Erich
Sandra
Steven
Nell
JC

Pretty sure I'm caught up.

Thanks to everyone who tagged my kindleboards author tag. 
Stacey


----------



## Nell Gavin

Doing it! Wow there's lots.


----------



## Nell Gavin

PS. Thank you, everybody! I just checked my tags. Yesterday my biggest count was 8 for my top tag. Now I'm really looking good! (back to tagging)


----------



## D.A. Boulter

JCPhelps said:


> Holy Cow! I've only managed to make it to page 26 so far and now it's time to make supper. I wanted to post again to help me mark my spot - hope that's okay. Also I wanted to thank everyone who's been tagging mine as well.
> 
> I will get back to the tagging right after supper.
> 
> I hope to get all 127 pages done soon.
> 
> Thanks again!


When you look at the thread list, you will often see the word 'new' in a small box. This means that there have been posts since the last time you checked. If you click on the word 'new', it'll take you directly to the new posts. I didn't figure that out for quite some time.

PS: Tagged your books.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Still playing catch up, but I've tagged all that posted they tagged me  

Thanks everybody...my tags are looking good for a book just published a couple days ago!

Sandy


----------



## JCPhelps

Whew! I'm up to page 51. Again, I'm using this as a page reminder for later because I'm taking a break - probably going to bed for the night.

I don't know if this is bad form and if it is, please let me know, but I wanted to let you all know that I've received a brand new review on Smashwords. A five star review. I don't think it has anything to do with the tagging but I will also note that I've made a couple of sales since I got involved in this thread. (My average is very low so even one sale sticks out like a decorated thumb) I don't know if that has anything to do with the tagging either, but I'd noticed some people asking questions about sales/tagging.

The review is my first on Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/18272


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Tagged Jc Phelps
          Sandra
          Neil Gavin
          Steven Hawk
          Jasmer Stanson
          Jessica Tate


----------



## DonnaFaz

Woo-hoo! The paperback version of The Merry-Go-Round is now available. Please, please give my book some tags.

http://www.amazon.com/Merry-Go-Round-Donna-Fasano/dp/1453688013

~Donna


----------



## liam.judge

DonnaFaz said:


> Woo-hoo! The paperback version of The Merry-Go-Round is now available. Please, please give my book some tags.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Merry-Go-Round-Donna-Fasano/dp/1453688013
> 
> ~Donna


Gotcha


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged the paperback Donna.

That was a very good review Sandra.


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up again...


----------



## NoLongerHere

Bye


----------



## kayakruthie

I just finished tagging fifty books. Phew. And saw a number that interested me--one stop shopping! Last week I posted a novella that needs some tagging help. Thank you so much. It really does help.


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged your novella Ruth.

Amazon has now cross linked the audible download of the audio version of book 1 of my series. It's sitting there with 1 tag, so I could use a bit of help with that. 

http://www.amazon.com/Birth-of-the-Peacekeepers/dp/B002GJHYUM/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1279970774&sr=8-10

Thank you for considering my tagging request.

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Zack Hamric

P.A. Woodburn said:


> Tagged Jc Phelps
> Sandra
> Neil Gavin
> Steven Hawk
> Jasmer Stanson
> Jessica Tate


tagged ya !
Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

kayakruthie said:


> I just finished tagging fifty books. Phew. And saw a number that interested me--one stop shopping! Last week I posted a novella that needs some tagging help. Thank you so much. It really does help.


Ruth,
Tagged ya!
Zack


----------



## Nell Gavin

I'm just tagging everybody I can. And I'm finding some pretty interesting tags out there. Crustaceans. THERE's a tag.


----------



## William Meikle

Nell Gavin said:


> I'm just tagging everybody I can. And I'm finding some pretty interesting tags out there. Crustaceans. THERE's a tag.


Well I liked it


----------



## Nell Gavin

williemeikle said:


> Well I liked it


I won't say you win for interesting tags because I'm not done yet, but I will say they were intriguing. Giant crabs, and the like. Cool!


----------



## J.R.Tate

I think I'm caught up again...  today so far, I have tagged:

Luna Lindsey
Ootwah
PA Woodburn


Thanks!


----------



## William Meikle

It looks like someone has somehow copied my tags from "Crustaceans" over to B.V.LArson's book here: http://www.amazon.com/Spyware-ebook/dp/B003T0H5VK

It's now picking up tags that I think are meant for me.

I'm sure they don 't want the tags they've been getting, so could anyone who has tagged it, please untag it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## donna callea

Today I tagged:

Donna's paperback
Ruth's novella
Ricky's audible


----------



## OliverCrommer

tagged Nell.


----------



## DonnaFaz

williemeikle said:


> It looks like someone has somehow copied my tags from "Crustaceans" over to B.V.LArson's book here: http://www.amazon.com/Spyware-ebook/dp/B003T0H5VK
> 
> It's now picking up tags that I think are meant for me.


How on earth did THAT happen? Weird. I went and checked and I hadn't tagged that book, which means the tags I meant for you went to you.

I tagged Ricky and Ruth.

Thanks for tagging my paperback, everyone!

~Donna~


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

All books tagged for the following:

Luna L
Joseph M
PA Woodburn
Donna F (new pb)
RE Conary
Ruth F


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Ricky Sides said:


> Tagged the paperback Donna.
> 
> That was a very good review Sandra.


Ditto. Tagged Donna's PB.

And Ricky, thanks for the nod on the review 

Sandy
*I'm still tagging*


----------



## Joel Arnold

I tagged Nell's, Donna's paperback, Ruth's, and Ricky's audible version!

Joel


----------



## Leslie_Ann

Whew... ok... I just got comfy, got some cold watermelon in a bowl next to me and some iced tea and am about to see how far I can get tagging you guys! I will try very hard to work my way thru this fantastic list.

I'd love to be tagged too! 

My book is here:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003VS0IRS/

Thanks so much. What a great bunch of folks y'all are!
Leslie


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Leslie_Ann said:


> I'd love to be tagged too!
> 
> My book is here:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003VS0IRS/
> 
> Thanks so much. What a great bunch of folks y'all are!
> Leslie


You're tagged, Leslie!

Sandy


----------



## William Meikle

Leslie_Ann said:


> Whew... ok... I just got comfy, got some cold watermelon in a bowl next to me and some iced tea and am about to see how far I can get tagging you guys! I will try very hard to work my way thru this fantastic list.
> 
> I'd love to be tagged too!
> 
> My book is here:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003VS0IRS/
> 
> Thanks so much. What a great bunch of folks y'all are!
> Leslie


Always happy to tag books set in my homeland... especially with such a nice picture of Stirling Castle on the cover 

You're tagged.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Hi taggers   

Leslie Ann and Sandra I tagged both of yours!  I'd love a tagback!  

BTW....i love both of your covers!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Beth O

I tagged Donna Fasano's paperback and all books by:
Leslie Ann Dennis
Ruth Francis
Joseph Mitchell
JC Phelps

I think I'm caught up.  If I've missed you, let me know.

Thanks,
Beth


----------



## M.S. Verish

We'd love to join the Tag Parade! How does this work so no one's left out? How do we ask without sounding pushy or needy?

We're new in case you didn't notice.


----------



## William Meikle

Matthew + Stefanie Verish said:


> We'd love to join the Tag Parade! How does this work so no one's left out? How do we ask without sounding pushy or needy?
> 
> We're new in case you didn't notice.


We mostly work on the honor system and trust each other. I do everybody that posts...


----------



## Zack Hamric

Matthew + Stefanie Verish said:


> We'd love to join the Tag Parade! How does this work so no one's left out? How do we ask without sounding pushy or needy?
> 
> We're new in case you didn't notice.


Welcome!

Your tagged...
Zack


----------



## OliverCrommer

Matthew + Stefanie Verish said:


> We'd love to join the Tag Parade! How does this work so no one's left out? How do we ask without sounding pushy or needy?
> 
> We're new in case you didn't notice.


I just tagged you.


----------



## JumpingShip

Whew, just went on a tagging binge. Here's who I got:

joel--2

leslie ann

Sandy

William Meikel the valley

Tyler

Beth --both

Matthew and Stephanie


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you for the tags Joel.

I tagged your book Leslie. Both versions, though the paperback only had 3 tags. I wasn't sure about romance studios, so I held off tagging that one until I heard from you.

I also tagged Matthew and Stefanie's book. It looked like a book I'd love so I bought a copy.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Leslie_Ann

Ricky Sides said:


> I tagged your book Leslie. Both versions, though the paperback only had 3 tags. I wasn't sure about romance studios, so I held off tagging that one until I heard from you.
> 
> Have a great day,
> Ricky


Thanks Ricky!
Well the paperback isn't necessary anymore. It belongs to my publisher and it's a "leftover", I wish they'd hurry up and pull it from Amazon, but alas, they haven't. I make no money off it, so no need to point readers that way. 

Thanks again!! I'm trying to make sure I don't miss anyone!!
LEslie


----------



## JCPhelps

And.... done!  Now THAT was a job.  129 pages.  I have to pay closer attention to these kinds of threads so I don't have a solid two days worth of tagging to do!  After page 50 or so I started skimming and not reading every post so if I missed anyone, I'm very sorry.  Just let me know and I'll be right there to right the wrong.  

Thanks everyone that tagged my books as well!  I'll be back often to see if there's anyone new!


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Tagged Matthew & Stefanie and Tyler 

And Ricky's audio book, too!


----------



## Leslie_Ann

tags so far.... (whew!) 



> The Merry-Go-Round (Kindle Edition)
> by Donna Fasano (Author)
> -------------
> Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brother Novel: Roarke (The Fitzgerald Brothers) (Kindle Edition)
> by Sierra Rose (Author)
> Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brothers Novel: Ian (Kindle Edition)
> by Sierra Rose (Author)
> S.E.A.L. Team Omega Flames of Betrayal (Kindle Edition)
> by Sierra Rose (Author)
> Porcelain (literary fiction, contemporary poetry) (Kindle Edition)
> by Jess C Scott (Author)
> The Devilin Fey (paranormal romance) (Kindle Edition)
> by Jess C Scott (Author)
> EyeLeash: A Blog Novel (teenage memoir, coming of age) (Kindle Edition)
> by Jess C Scott (Author)
> 4lay: A contemporary cocktail of erotic short stories (erotica) (Kindle Edition)
> by Jess C Scott (Author)
> ------------------------------
> The Birth of the Peacekeepers. (Kindle Edition)
> by Ricky Sides (Author)
> The Peacekeepers, Some Gave All. Book 2. (The Birth of the Peacekeepers. Some Gave All.) (Kindle Edition)
> by Ricky Sides (Author)
> The Peacekeepers, Liberty or Death. Book 3. (Kindle Edition)
> by Ricky Sides (Author)
> Adventures In Reading. (Kindle Edition)
> by Ricky Sides (Author)
> The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense. (Kindle Edition)
> by Ricky Sides (Author)
> ====================================
> The Weight of Blood (The Half-Orcs, Book 1) (Kindle Edition)
> by David Dalglish (Author)
> The Cost of Betrayal (The Half-Orcs, Book 2) (Kindle Edition)
> by David Dalglish (Author)
> The Death of Promises (The Half-Orcs, Book 3) (Kindle Edition)
> by David Dalglish (Author)
> The Half-Orcs (Omnibus, Volume One) (Kindle Edition)
> by Dalglish, David (Author)
> ---------------------------------------
> Crack-Up (Kindle Edition)
> by Christopherson, Eric (Author)
> The Prophet Motive (Kindle Edition)
> by Christopherson, Eric (Author)
> Frame-Up (Kindle Edition)
> by Eric Christopherson (Author), Brad Schoenfeld (Author)
> ==========================================
> Second Chances (Kindle Edition)
> by Maguire, Kristie Leigh (Author)
> Desert Heat: Affairs of the Heart (Book One) (Kindle Edition)
> by Maguire, Kristie Leigh (Author)
> Cabin Fever: Affairs of the Heart (Book Two) (Kindle Edition)
> by Maguire, Kristie Leigh (Author)
> No Lady and Her Tramp (Kindle Edition)
> by Maguire, Kristie Leigh (Author), Haeuser, Mark (Author)
> --------------------------------------------
> Along Came a Demon (Whisperings) (Kindle Edition)
> by Linda Welch (Author)
> -------------------------------------------
> Right Ascension (Kindle Edition)
> by Derrico, David (Author)
> Declination (Right Ascension) (Kindle Edition)
> by David Derrico (Author)
> The Twiller (Kindle Edition)
> by David Derrico (Author)
> -----------------------------------------------
> Bliss and Grief (Kindle Edition)
> by Jason W. Chan (Author)
> A Phantom Love Story (Kindle Edition)
> by Chan, Jason W. (Author)
> ==================================
> Closing My Eyes Helps Me To See Clearly (Kindle Edition)
> by Kipp Poe Speicher (Author), Angel Cross (Editor), Heather Heaton (Editor)
> ================================
> Waiting For Spring (Kindle Edition)
> by Keller, R.J. (Author)
> ===================================
> The Artist's Model (Kindle Edition)
> by Daphne Coleridge (Author)
> =========================
> Executive Lunch (A Sedona O'Hala Mystery) (Kindle Edition)
> by Maria E. Schneider (Author)
> Executive Retention (A Sedona O'Hala Mystery) (Kindle Edition)
> by Maria E Schneider (Author)
> Sage: Tales from a Magical Kingdom (Kindle Edition)
> by Maria E. Schneider (Author)
> Catch an Honest Thief (A Haven Mystery) (Kindle Edition)
> by Maria E. Schneider (Author)
> Tracking Magic (Max Killian Investigations) (Kindle Edition)
> by Maria E. Schneider (Author)
> -------------------------------------------
> Norton's Ghost (Kindle Edition)
> by R. Canepa (Author)
> ================================
> Kafka's House (Kindle Edition)
> by Popa, Gabriela (Author)
> Kafka's House (Kindle Edition)
> by Popa, Gabriela (Author)
> ============================
> Unbroken Hearts (Kindle Edition)
> by Murray, Anna (Author)
> Untamed Hearts (Easton Hearts) (Kindle Edition)
> by Anna Murray (Author)
> Undaunted Hearts (Easton Hearts) (Kindle Edition)
> by Anna Murray (Author)
> ==============================
> NO GOOD DEED (Kindle Edition)
> by Mary McDonald (Author)
> =========================
> One Night With The Fae (Kindle Edition)
> by Claire Farrell (Author)
> The Little Girl In My Room & Other Stories (Kindle Edition)
> by Claire Farrell (Author)
> ------------------------
> Alison Wonderland (Kindle Edition)
> by Helen Smith (Author)
> Being Light (Kindle Edition)
> by Helen Smith (Author)
> The Miracle Inspector (Kindle Edition)
> by Smith, Helen (Author)
> ------------------------------
> Throwback (Kindle Edition)
> by Dave Conifer (Author)
> FireHouse (Kindle Edition)
> by Dave Conifer (Author)
> Man of Steel (Kindle Edition)
> by Dave Conifer (Author)
> eBully (Kindle Edition)
> by Dave Conifer (Author)
> Snodgrass Vacation (Kindle Edition)
> by Dave Conifer (Author)
> ---------------------------
> Dreamwalker (Kindle Edition)
> by Maria Rachel Hooley (Author)
> Sojourner (Book 1) (Sojourner Series) (Kindle Edition)
> by Maria Rachel Hooley (Author), Justine Oglehed (Illustrator)
> When Angels Cry (Kindle Edition)
> by Maria Rachel Hooley (Author)
> ====================
> Coombe's Wood (Kindle Edition)
> by Lisa C Hinsley (Author)
> A Peculiar Collection (Kindle Edition)
> by Lisa C Hinsley (Author)
> ======================
> Secrets In The Shadows (Leroy's Sins) (Kindle Edition)
> by T. L. Haddix (Author)
> ========================
> Of Love and War (Kindle Edition)
> by Margaret Lake (Author)
> Ariana's Pride (Kindle Edition)
> by Margaret Lake (Author)
> Catherine and the Captain (Kindle Edition)
> by Margaret Lake (Author)
> ======================
> I Serve: A Novel of the Black Prince (Kindle Edition)
> by Rosanne E. Lortz (Author)
> ---------------------
> Firefly Island (Kindle Edition)
> by Daniel Arenson (Author)
> ----------------------------
> Good Morning, Darkness (Kindle Edition)
> by Ruth Francisco (Author)
> Primal Wound (Kindle Edition)
> by Francisco, Ruth (Author)
> =========================
> The Scrubs (Kindle Edition)
> by Simon Wood (Author), Simon Janus (Author)
> Sick Things: An Anthology of Extreme Creature Horror (Kindle Edition)
> by Wood, Simon (Author)
> Asking For Trouble (Kindle Edition)
> by Simon Wood (Author)
> Working Stiffs (Kindle Edition)
> by Simon Wood (Author)
> The Death Panel: Murder, Mayhem, and Madness (Kindle Edition)
> by Simon Wood (Author)
> Terminated (Kindle Edition)
> by Simon Wood (Author)
> WE ALL FALL DOWN (Kindle Edition)
> by Wood, Simon (Author)
> Road Rash (Kindle Edition)
> by Simon Wood (Author), Simon Janus (Author)
> Dragged into Darkness (Kindle Edition)
> by Simon Wood (Author)
> Paying the Piper (Kindle Edition)
> by Wood, Simon (Author)
> -----------------------------------
> Under the Amoral Bridge: A Cyberpunk Novel (The Bridge Chronicles) (Kindle Edition)
> by Gary A. Ballard (Author)
> Under the Amoral Bridge: A Cyberpunk Novel (The Bridge Chronicles) (Kindle Edition)
> by Gary A. Ballard (Author)
> The Bridge Chronicles, Books 1 & 2 (Kindle Edition)
> by Ballard, Gary A. (Author)
> ------------------------------------
> 33 A.D. (Kindle Edition)
> by David McAfee (Author)
> Saying Goodbye to the Sun (Kindle Edition)
> by McAfee, David (Author)
> The Lake and 17 Other Stories (Kindle Edition)
> by McAfee, David (Author)
> GRUBS (Kindle Edition)
> by McAfee, David (Author)
> ---------------------------------------
> Not What She Seems (Kindle Edition)
> by Victorine E. Lieske (Author)
> --------------------------------
> Murder Passes the Buck : A Gertie Johnson Backwoods Adventure (Kindle Edition)
> by Deb Baker (Author)
> Murder Grins and Bears It : A Gertie Johnson Backwoods Adventure (Kindle Edition)
> by Deb Baker (Author)
> Goodbye Dolly: A Gretchen Birch Mystery (Kindle Edition)
> by Deb Baker (Author)
> ===============================
> Three Minutes More (Kindle Edition)
> by Edward O'Dell (Author)
> ===========================end of pg 8=============


If I missed anyone SO FAR (I've only made it to pg 9) please let me know. I've tagged everything that had a link that I could find to Amazon.

I R TIRED! My widdle fingers is ouching.

I will get back to this in a little bit. I promise. Kind of a big project to catch up on in one day. Y'all are prolific! 

Thank ALL OF YOU who have tagged me. I really appreciate it!!

Oh, and I love exclamation points. LOL! (except in my writing, of course).

*HUGS*
Leslie


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you for the tags.  No, I wouldn't advise trying to do them all in a day. That would drive me insane.   

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged the new book by KayaKruthie and Ricky Side's audio book.
Also, Leslie Ann's book and the book by Matthew and Stefanie Verish.


----------



## Zack Hamric

Leslie_Ann said:


> tags so far.... (whew!)
> If I missed anyone SO FAR (I've only made it to pg 9) please let me know. I've tagged everything that had a link that I could find to Amazon.
> 
> I R TIRED! My widdle fingers is ouching.
> 
> I will get back to this in a little bit. I promise. Kind of a big project to catch up on in one day. Y'all are prolific!
> 
> Thank ALL OF YOU who have tagged me. I really appreciate it!!
> 
> Oh, and I love exclamation points. LOL! (except in my writing, of course).
> 
> *HUGS*
> Leslie


Tagged ya Leslie!
ZAck


----------



## OliverCrommer

Tagged you back, Leslie!


----------



## DonnaFaz

Leslie, I'm sending {{{hugs}}} to your widdle fingers. LOL I tagged your book AND downloaded a sample. Sounds like a delightful story! Love the cover.

Matthew and Stefanie, we accept everyone here passive or pushy, confident or needy. <g> Just tag all the books you see.

A link to my e-book is in my siggie line below. My (brand new!) paperback needs tags, too:

http://www.amazon.com/Merry-Go-Round-Donna-Fasano/dp/1453688013

Thanks, everyone!
~Donna~


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Nell Gavin said:


> I'm just tagging everybody I can. And I'm finding some pretty interesting tags out there. Crustaceans. THERE's a tag.


Wait 'til you get to 'marinated in Tabasco' (or something like that).

Got:
Donna's Paperback
Ricky's audio
Ruth's Novella

Ruth: I also voted down your '99 cent' tag now that you've raised the price to $2.99

Leslie-Ann: I tagged your book but, after reading your post in 'I bit the bullet', I wonder if you still want 'explicit sex' as a tag. We can vote it down if you want.


----------



## J.M Pierce

I think I'm all caught up. Lot's of new and interesting titles!


----------



## horse_girl

Whew! I have a LOT of catching up to do.

While I work on that, would anyone mind tagging my latest?

http://www.amazon.com/Legend-White-Dragon-Legacies-ebook/dp/B003X95M2G/ref=sr_1_8?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1280071975&sr=1-8

It just went live today, so the description isn't up yet, but I figured I'd get a head start on tagging. It'll take me a loooonnng time to catch up on this thread, which has doubled since my last visit. Yikes! You guys are busy 

Thanks.


----------



## Zack Hamric

horse_girl said:


> Whew! I have a LOT of catching up to do.
> 
> While I work on that, would anyone mind tagging my latest?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Legend-White-Dragon-Legacies-ebook/dp/B003X95M2G/ref=sr_1_8?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1280071975&sr=1-8
> 
> It just went live today, so the description isn't up yet, but I figured I'd get a head start on tagging. It'll take me a loooonnng time to catch up on this thread, which has doubled since my last visit. Yikes! You guys are busy
> 
> Thanks.


Melanie, Tagged all 5 of yours...
Zack


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your latest Melanie.


----------



## M.S. Verish

Wow! Thanks, guys! We've got some work to do!  We'll check back later for the Tag update.


----------



## M.S. Verish

Books we've tagged so far.

Zack Hamric - 1 book
William Meikle - 7 books
Jason W. Chan - 2 books
Mary McDonald - 1 book
Ricky Sides - 5 books
Sandra Edwards - 1 book
Gregory Bresiger - 1 book
Donna Faz - 1 book
D.A. Boulter - 2 books
J.M. Pierce - 1 book
Melanie Nilles - 5 books
J.C. Phelps - 5 books
Leslie Ann - 1 book


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you for the tags.


----------



## Beth O

Welcome Matthew and Stephanie.  I'm new too.  I tagged yours and Melanie Nilles so I think I'm caught up.


----------



## Toni Leland

Thanks everyone...tagging, tagging, tagging!


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up again


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Melanie, you're tagged.

Toni--I tagged all your books, both kindle and paperback versions.

Sandy


----------



## OliverCrommer

Tagged Sandy.


----------



## J.R.Tate

Just went through and tagged:


Matthew + Stefanie Verish
Toni Leland
Sandra Edwards
Leslie_Ann
Tyler Nunnally


----------



## DonnaFaz

Tagged your newest, Melanie.

I miss Gertie. I hope she's having a good time. I'll be leaving tomorrow...my son is getting married and I'm traveling to Italy to attend. I'll check in tomorrow morning to see if anyone new needs tags.

~Donna~


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Tagged all by the following today:

Leslie A.D.
M&S Verish
Toni L.
Melanie N.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Have a safe trip Donna. 

Ricky


----------



## Zack Hamric

Toni Leland said:


> Thanks everyone...tagging, tagging, tagging!


Toni,

Tagged you, 
Zack


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Tagged:

M&S Varish
Melonie Niles


----------



## M.S. Verish

Tagged Books:

Beth Orsoff - 2 books
Toni Leland - 3 books
Jessica Tate - 1 book
Steven L. Hawk - 1 book


----------



## Nell Gavin

Still tagging!


----------



## liam.judge

Matthew + Stefanie Verish said:


> Books we've tagged so far.
> 
> Zack Hamric - 1 book
> William Meikle - 7 books
> Jason W. Chan - 2 books
> Mary McDonald - 1 book
> Ricky Sides - 5 books
> Sandra Edwards - 1 book
> Gregory Bresiger - 1 book
> Donna Faz - 1 book
> D.A. Boulter - 2 books
> J.M. Pierce - 1 book
> Melanie Nilles - 5 books
> J.C. Phelps - 5 books
> Leslie Ann - 1 book


Thanks guys


----------



## DonnaFaz

Ricky Sides said:


> Have a safe trip Donna.
> 
> Ricky


Thank you!

~Donna~


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Hi, everybody. Back after two miserable days of traveling. 

Donna, enjoy your trip to Italy and your son's wedding.

Sorry, too pooped to list everyone, but I tagged all from pages 127-130. 

I'll check in more often now that I'm settled in.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome back Gertie. You were missed.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Welcome back Gertie. You were missed.


Thanks, Ricky. I would much rather have been with you guys than where I was. Except for the part about meeting Betsy at Union Station. That was so nice.


----------



## donna callea

Today I tagged:
Leslie
Matthew & Stefanie
Melanie's newest

Happy Italy, Donna!
Welcome back, Gertie!


----------



## Sandra Edwards

THanks Jessica and Jason. I checked you both and it appears that I've already tagged both of you .

Thanks ~

Sandy


----------



## Sharlow

Alright, I'm all caught up again!!! This thread is never ending and always growing.   

Please don't forget my paperback!

http://www.amazon.com/Fallen-Blood-1-Martin-Sharlow/dp/1453658378/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_3

Thanks for all the tags guys!


----------



## liam.judge

No prob, I got your paperback book tagged.


----------



## mamiller

Working backwards to catch up, I have tagged:

Matthew and Stefanie
Beth O
Toni Leland
Sandra Edwards
Jessica Tate
Steve Hawk
Zack Hamric

I double-checked and I have everyone else, but I'll keep digging.
Toni, I love the subject-matter of your books...checking them out!!


----------



## mamiller

Oh, and got you too, Nell!


----------



## DLs Niece

Sorry I'm so far behind. There is no A/C in my computer room at home so I have been logging in just briefly on my little DSi in the evenings, downstairs where it is cool. It is almost impossible to tag using the DSi. I think I left off on page 93. I will try to catch a few from work here and hopefully a bit more tonight. The humidity has finally broken here and it is a bit cooler today than it has been for quite some time. I'm hoping it won't be so bad in the computer room this evening.


----------



## robertduperre

Oh, I've fallen _way_ behind on this thread. Looks like I've got some work to do...


----------



## DLs Niece

I'm up to page 100 but I need to get some work done here so I will be back later. 

Happy Tagging!


----------



## tbrookside

Wow, another busy weekend.

I tagged:

Jessica Tate
Erich Sysak
Joel Arnold [some of your books I already tagged somehow, but I got the rest of them on this pass]
Amyshojai
Steven Hawk
JC Phelps
Luna Lindsey
Neil Gavin
KayaKruthie [Hungry Moon; I had gotten the ones in your sig already]
Leslie Ann
Matt & Stef Verish


----------



## Zack Hamric

robertduperre said:


> Oh, I've fallen _way_ behind on this thread. Looks like I've got some work to do...


Robert,

Tagged you...

Zack


----------



## tbrookside

BTW, I wanted to thank everyone in this thread for their help once again.

_De Bello Lemures_ is getting _very_ close to the first page of results in the Kindle Store for the search term "zombies". That's a pretty competitive search term, so you're really helping me out a lot.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

A big thanks to everyone who tagged me - I'm starting to show up in the top 100 of most of my categories! Woo-hoo!

I tagged everyone page 127-130

Including:

Color Me Grey (Book One of the Alexis Stanton Chronicles) (Kindle Edition & Paperback)
by J.C. Phelps (Author)

Shades of Grey (Book Two of the Alexis Stanton Chronicles) (Kindle Edition)
by J.C. Phelps (Author)

Reflections of Grey (Book Three of the Alexis Stanton Chronicles) (Kindle Edition)
by J.C. Phelps (Author)

Color Me Grey - Excerpt from 2010 Amazon Breakthrough Novel Award entry (Kindle Edition)
by J.C. Phelps (Author)

Shard Mountain (Kindle Edition)
by Joseph Mitchell (Author)

Hungry Moon (Kindle Edition)
by Francisco, Ruth (Author)

Good Morning, Darkness (Kindle Edition)
by Ruth Francisco (Author)

Reason To Believe (Kindle Edition)
by Dennis, Leslie Ann (Author)

Raven's Heart (A Tale of the World of Secramore) (Kindle Edition)
by Verish, Matthew and Stefanie (Author)

Starfire Angels [Paperback]
Melanie Nilles (Author)

A Turn Of Curses [Paperback]
Melanie Nilles (Author)

Legend of the White Dragon: Legends (Kindle Edition)
by Melanie Nilles (Author)

When Angels Cry (Starfire Angels) (Kindle Edition)
by Melanie Nilles (Author)

Dragon Prophecy [Paperback]
Melanie Nilles (Author)


----------



## julieannfelicity

Tagged   Hope it helps!

Feel free to do the same if you'd like; I'm not picky with regarding what tags to select, you can be the judge.

Thanks!!


----------



## Zack Hamric

mamiller said:


> Oh, and got you too, Nell!


Tagged you! You don't happen to know an author friend of mine in Maine, Cathie Pelletier do you?


----------



## rcanepa

I'd like to get involved in this as well.  I'll begin tagging people from the beginning of the thread.  I'd like to see more tags and what people are using before I list out my own, since this is something I could use some guidance on.

I don't suppose anyone has a master list of authors/books/tags?  It might make it easier instead of hunting through the forum.

If not, maybe I'll create one as I go for everyone's reference (if people think it will help).  let me know?

I'll start tagging tonight.


----------



## robertduperre

All right, in the process now.  Working backward.  On page 125 now.


----------



## Victorine

Tagged Norton's Ghost and The Kindness of Strangers.  

Vicki


----------



## julieannfelicity

Victorine said:


> Tagged Norton's Ghost and The Kindness of Strangers.
> 
> Vicki


Many thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Julianne and Rcanepa.  Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Zack Hamric

julieannfelicity said:


> Many thanks!


Tagged you Julianne!

Zack


----------



## Chris J. Randolph

My story, Vengar the Barbarian, could use some tagging assistance, if y'all would be so kind. I'll be working my way through the thread, although at 131 pages, it's a sort of daunting task. 



rcanepa said:


> I don't suppose anyone has a master list of authors/books/tags? It might make it easier instead of hunting through the forum.
> 
> If not, maybe I'll create one as I go for everyone's reference (if people think it will help). let me know?


That would be fantastic. I completely endorse this idea. 

~Chris


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers. Tagged you all


----------



## Zack Hamric

Spectre-7 said:


> My story, Vengar the Barbarian, could use some tagging assistance, if y'all would be so kind. I'll be working my way through the thread, although at 131 pages, it's a sort of daunting task.
> 
> That would be fantastic. I completely endorse this idea.
> 
> ~Chris


Tagged you Chris!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Norton's Ghost, The Kindness of Strangers, and Vengar the Barbarian.

Welcome to the thread folks.


----------



## Chris J. Randolph

Just got everyone on the first 12 pages and anyone mentioned on this page... Yeesh. I don't think I've ever felt quite so much like George Jetson before. 

I'm going to start working backwards from this page, under the assumption that the newcomers are more in need of help.



Zack Hamric said:


> Tagged you Chris!


Much appreciated. I got you, too, Zack.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Tagged: Norton's Ghost, The Kindness of Strangers, and Vengar the Barbarian.


----------



## M.S. Verish

Tagged:

Nell Gavin - 1 book
Margaret Lake - 3 books
Donna Callea - 2 books
Martin Sharlow - 3 books
Daniel Leston - 2 books
Maureena Miller - 2 books
Robert Duperre - 1 book
Thomas Brookside - 2 books
Valmore Daniels - 1 book
Julieann Felicity - 1 book
R. Canepa - 1 book
Chris Randolph - 1 book

Thanks for all the tags, gang!


----------



## DLs Niece

Nell Gavin said:


> I've just been there and tagged you! Could you please tag me back?
> 
> Thanks!
> Nell


I'm caught up to page 125 and with any luck I have not missed anyone. I clicked on any link or book that did not look at all familiar and opened quite a few that I had already tagged. 

Just thought I'd take a quick tagging break to say... Neil, I both tagged and purchased your book 'Threads'. 

Now to finish the last few pages.


----------



## DLs Niece

Hurray, I'm all caught up once again. And just in time for NCIS too.  I believe I have everyone. I did my best not to miss anyone.  Thanks to all the 'established' and new taggers!  I will stop in again in a few days.


----------



## D.M. Trink

Oh no--I'm falling behind also. I was away a few days.
I'm working backwards now so I tagged:

Juliann
R.Canepa's kindle & paperback
Chris Randolph
Stefanie/Matthew
Leslie Ann kindle & paperback

Thanks to all who tagged mine!
Delyse


----------



## Sandra Edwards

I've tagged all the new people in the thread (since my last post). If you haven't tagged me, I'd appreciate it 

Thanks,
Sandy


----------



## Zack Hamric

badtrink said:


> Oh no--I'm falling behind also. I was away a few days.
> I'm working backwards now so I tagged:
> 
> Juliann
> R.Canepa's kindle & paperback
> Chris Randolph
> Stefanie/Matthew
> Leslie Ann kindle & paperback
> 
> Thanks to all who tagged mine!
> Delyse


Tagged ya!
Zack


----------



## rcanepa

Tagged so far: 
Zack Hamric
Sandra Edwards
badtrink
Daniel Leston 
Matthew + Stefanie Verish
D.A. Boulter
Spectre-7
Ricky Sides
williemeikle


I did multiple books if I saw them.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you. I appreciate your effort.


----------



## horse_girl

Woot! All caught up...for now.

Thanks for the tags, everyone!


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Hi guys!  I tagged:  

Spectre-7, horse-girl, and DLs Niece

Thanks for tagging me as well, everyone!


----------



## kahuna

WORLD VISIONARY
HORSE_GIRL

I've got you all tagged!

Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help" and "sensuality."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna (#1



horse_girl said:


> Woot! All caught up...for now.
> 
> Thanks for the tags, everyone!


----------



## kahuna

RCANEPA

I've got you all tagged!

Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help" and "sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna (#1



rcanepa said:


> Tagged so far:
> Zack Hamric
> Sandra Edwards
> badtrink
> Daniel Leston
> Matthew + Stefanie Verish
> D.A. Boulter
> Spectre-7
> Ricky Sides
> williemeikle
> 
> I did multiple books if I saw them.


----------



## kahuna

SANDRA EDWARDS

I've got you all tagged!

Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help" and "sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna (#1



Sandra Edwards said:


> I've tagged all the new people in the thread (since my last post). If you haven't tagged me, I'd appreciate it
> 
> Thanks,
> Sandy


----------



## kahuna

BAD TRINK

I've got you all tagged!

Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help" and "sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna (#1



badtrink said:


> Oh no--I'm falling behind also. I was away a few days.
> I'm working backwards now so I tagged:
> 
> Juliann
> R.Canepa's kindle & paperback
> Chris Randolph
> Stefanie/Matthew
> Leslie Ann kindle & paperback
> 
> Thanks to all who tagged mine!
> Delyse


----------



## OliverCrommer

tagged DL's neice and Melanie.


----------



## KyleHealey

I am game.

Just did:

DLS NIECE (both books)
Badtrink
Sandra Edwards
Zack Hamrick
Orcanepa
Ricky Sides (Birth of the Peacekeepers)
HorseGirl (Starfire Angels)
Tyler Nunnally 
Kahuna


----------



## kahuna

ROBERT DUPERE

T BROOKSIDE
VALMORE DANIELS
JULIEANNFELICITY
MATHEW & STEPHANIE VERISH
BETH O
TONI LELAND
JESSICA TATE
STEVEN L HAWK
NELL GAVIN
SHARLOW
JOEL ARNOLD
LESLIE _ann
MARY MCDONALD
JCPHELPS
PA WOODBURN
KAYAK RUTHIE
OOTWAH
FOREVERJULY
JAMES STENSON
THEA J
DAVID MCAFEE
DEB MARTIN
MACHINE TROOPER
ERIC SYSAK
DAWN MCCULLOUGHWHITE
DARENSEN

I've got you all tagged!

Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help" and "sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna (#1



JasonWChan said:


> tagged DL's neice and Melanie.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Tagged  Valmore Daniels
            Maureen Miller
            R. Canepa
            Matthew and Stephanie Verish
            Chris j Randolph
              Julie Ann Felicity
              Ruth Francisco


----------



## horse_girl

staying caught up for now


----------



## KyleHealey

Just did page 131 including the following, will now do 130: *cracks beer.

laim.judge
Victory Cove + Widow's Tale
Robert Duperre
tBrookside
Valmore Daniels, An Old-Fashioned Folk Tale
julieannfelicity
rcanepa
Victorine
Gertie Kindle/Margaret Lake - Of Love and war, Ariana's Pride, + Catherine and the Captain
Spectre 7 - Vengar the Barbarian
William Meikle - The Invasion, Island Life, The Valley

Edit: Now done page 130 

Beth O - Romantically Challenged
Toni Leland - Rescue Me, Deadly heritage
Jason Chan - Bliss and Grief, A Phantom Love Story
Jessica Tate - Modern Day Drifter
Donna Faz 
Steve Hawk - Peace Warrior
Nell Gavin
Donna Callea - New Coastal Times, + The Haircut
Sharlow - Storytellers, + Story Tellers Adept

D.A Boulter, Courtesan + Pilton's Moon Vengeance Is Mine
Matthew + Stefanie Verish - Raven's Heart


----------



## kahuna

KYLE HEALEY

I've got you all tagged!

Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help" and "sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna (#1



KyleHealey said:


> Just did page 131 including the following, will now do 130: *cracks beer.
> 
> laim.judge
> Victory Cove + Widow's Tale
> Robert Duperre
> tBrookside
> Valmore Daniels, An Old-Fashioned Folk Tale
> julieannfelicity
> rcanepa
> Victorine
> Gertie Kindle/Margaret Lake - Of Love and war, Ariana's Pride, + Catherine and the Captain
> Spectre 7 - Vengar the Barbarian
> William Meikle - The Invasion, Island Life, The Valley
> D.A Boulter, Courtesan + Pilton's Moon Vengeance Is Mine
> Matthew + Stefanie Verish - Raven's Heart


----------



## KyleHealey

More Done:
Beth O - Romantically Challenged
Toni Leland - Rescue Me, Deadly heritage
Jason Chan - Bliss and Grief, A Phantom Love Story
Jessica Tate - Modern Day Drifter
Donna Faz 
Steve Hawk - Peace Warrior
Nell Gavin
Donna Callea - New Coastal Times, + The Haircut
Sharlow - Storytellers, + Story Tellers Adept

Joel Arnold - Bait
Leslie Ann  Reason To Believe
Mary McDonald - No Good Deed
J.M Pierce - Failing Test
P.A Woodburn - Cries in The Dark
KayaKruthie - Hungry Moon
J.C Phelps - Color Me Grey
Luna Lindsey, Guardian At The Gate
Ootwah - Shard Mountain
dlanzarotta - Imprinted Souls
foreverJuly - Powerless: The Synthesis
StaceyWB - Glimpse
Amyshojai - Complete Kitten Care
James Stanson - Marouflage
Dennis Phillips - The Proximian
David McAfee - Grubs
Deb Martin - The Quest For Nobility
HaemishM - Bridge Chronicles
MachineTrooper - Virtual Pulp
ErichSysak - Water Heaert
Bridget S - Summer Resolutions


----------



## OliverCrommer

tagged you, Kyle.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Kyle's book.


----------



## JoeMitchell

Tagged:

Hungry Moon
Reason to Believe
Raven's Heart
Legend of the White Dragon: Legacies
The Kindness of Strangers
Norton's Ghost
Vengar the Barbarian
The Art Of Link Building

Caught up again!


----------



## DLs Niece

Tagged you Kyle.


----------



## Thea J

Another day, another 6 pages done. I need coffee now!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Kyle.

Kahuna, those three that you don't want tagged, can be voted down so they fall lower on the list. Let us know if you want us to do that.


----------



## TJ Perkins

I'd love to tag, but I'm such a techno-tard that I just can't figure out how. Can someone give me directions?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

TJ Perkins said:


> I'd love to tag, but I'm such a techno-tard that I just can't figure out how. Can someone give me directions?


First, you'll need to add tags to your books. When you go to your product page, press "t" twice and it will bring you to a window where you can add tags. E.G., mystery, young adult, whatever you think will describe your book. You can add up to 15 tags. Be sure to add kindle. It sets you apart from the 6 million paper books Amazon has. Try to come up with a couple of unique tags. Mystery is a big category with a lot of books. You need some subcategories to narrow the search. If I go in to my romance tag, I can click on any of the subcategories on the left to find what I'm looking for such as western, contemporary, medieval.

Then we can go in through the link in your siggy and check off each one to increase your count. It does help a lot.


----------



## traceya

Wow - lucky I finished work early tonight - ten pages
Anyway got:
Toni x 3, both versions
Daniel's new one
HP Mallory
Joel's new one
David's Grubs
James
Jessica
Erich
Sandy
Gary's new one
Steven
Nell x all versions
JC x all 
Donna's p/back
Ruth's new one
Ricky's audio
Leslie
Matthew and Stephanie
Melanie's new one
Julieanne
R. Canepa
Chris and 
Kyle

Done for the night, I've worn out my tagging finger  

Cheers all and welcome to our newcomers  

Trace


----------



## kahuna

ROBERT DUPERE

T BROOKSIDE
VALMORE DANIELS
JULIEANNFELICITY
MATHEW & STEPHANIE VERISH
BETH O
TONI LELAND
JESSICA TATE
STEVEN L HAWK
NELL GAVIN
SHARLOW
JOEL ARNOLD
LESLIE _ann
MARY MCDONALD
JCPHELPS
PA WOODBURN
KAYAK RUTHIE
OOTWAH
FOREVERJULY
JAMES STENSON
THEA J
DAVID MCAFEE
DEB MARTIN
MACHINE TROOPER
ERIC SYSAK
DAWN MCCULLOUGHWHITE
DARENSEN
WORLD VISIONARY
HORSE GIRL
RCCANEPA
SANDRA EDWARDS
BAD TRINK
KYLE HEALEY
GERTIE KINDLE AKA
TRACEYA

I've got you all tagged!

Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help" and "sensuality."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

And Yes, Gertie, if folks can tag down "couple", "Polynesia" and "honeymoon", that would help.

Many thanks,

Kahuna



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tagged you, Kyle.
> 
> Kahuna, those three that you don't want tagged, can be voted down so they fall lower on the list. Let us know if you want us to do that.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Got you, Kyle.  And all caught up again.


----------



## mamiller

Thank you everyone for your tags!!!    Tags are like little taps on the shoulder, saying "good job!"  

Just double checked the last two pages where I left off, and I had tagged everyone, but just added

Kahuna
TJ
Tyler
Kyle


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks gang, just tagged J.C. and S. Hawks books. Playing catch-up after 10+ days in the mountains (worked on my WIP fiction). Sent off contract for "other e-book/POD" publication on the backlist, but will be kindle-izing myself. Next up--the "aging dog" book. Hope it sells as well as the kitten and aging cat ones.  

I've got 8 columns due by Friday, eeeek! Will check in later.
woofs & purrs,
amy


----------



## Bridget S

Tagged  
Kyle
Kahuna
Sandra
HorseGirl
Amy
Julieannfelicity
Matthew + Stephanie


----------



## J.M Pierce

I am amazed at how fast this thread moves. It seems like yesterday we turned 100 pages! Welcome to the new folks. I think I've gotten all of you. Thanks for reciprocating and take care!

J.M.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Finally--it took me a week, but I did it! I am all caught up  

Did I mention that I have band aids on two of my fingers? lol

Sandy


----------



## farrellclaire

Almost 40 new pages since I was last on Kindleboards, didn't realise I was gone for so long!  Anyway, think I'm caught up again (except for one book above with no tags at all) and my brain officially feels like mush.


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up again too... apart from TJ's second book which has no tags...


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Now part of my daily routine!  

Tagged all from the following:

M. Sharlow
M. Miller
D. Leston
T. Brookside
J.A. Titus
C. Randolph
R. Canepa
J. Powell
K. Healy
T. Nilsson
TJ Perkins
T. Alley
B. Stegman


----------



## donna callea

This time around I tagged:
R. Canepa
Chris
Kyle
TJ

Thanks to all who've tagged my two books!


----------



## Victorine

Tagged Sandra and one of TJ's books.  The other needs tags, and I hate adding them because I didn't write the book so I don't know what tags belong.  

Vicki


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I added tags to one of T. J.'s books, but there were none on the other.

Ricky


----------



## HaemishM

I'm all caught up again!

Ricky, 

Glad to hear Chrome is working for you. This is my 3rd time trying to make it my default browser, and this time seems to be sticking. I design web sites in my day job, so I have to use all the browsers I can to make sure my pages work right for as many folks as possible, but I've got a real hate-on for Internet Explorer and Firefox has become such a slow, bloated POS lately that I have to use Chrome. 

As a result of all the tagging and my other promo efforts, as well as adding that compilation eBook, this has been my best month of eBook sales by far! Thanks for all the help, guys and gals!


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged books by:

Spectre-7
KyleHealey
TJ Perkins (your 2nd book had no tags set up, so i added a few)
farrellclaire


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you tagged, HaemishM.

amy


----------



## J.R.Tate

I am verrry far behind on this. I haven't been around the computer much and probably won't be until Friday, but I promise that I will return each and every tag sent my way! I truly appreciate it! Thanks!!


----------



## OliverCrommer

tagged steven, maureen and hamish.


----------



## kahuna

TJ PERKINS

BRIDGET S

FARRELL CLAIRE

I've got you all tagged!

Anyone else, my tags for yours.

Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help" and "sensuality."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna (#1



farrellclaire said:


> Almost 40 new pages since I was last on Kindleboards, didn't realise I was gone for so long! Anyway, think I'm caught up again (except for one book above with no tags at all) and my brain officially feels like mush.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged TJ Perkins.


----------



## M.S. Verish

Tagged Books:

Dylese - 1 book
Kahuna - 1 book
Kyle Healey - 1 book
P.A. Woodburn -1 book
Joseph Mitchell - 1 book
Thea Nilsson - 2 books
T.J. Perkins - 2 books
Tracey Alley - 3 books
Amy Shojai - 2 books
Bridget Stegman - 1 book
Farrell Claire - 2 books
Gary BAllard - 3 books

P.S. If anyone gets the chance, can you please tag our paperback book as well? Thanks!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Tagged pages 131-133 including the following new tags:

Widow's Tale (Kindle Edition)
by Maureen A. Miller (Author) 

Victory Cove (Kindle Edition)
by Maureen A. Miller (Author)

The Fall (The Rift Book I) (Kindle Edition)
by Robert J. Duperre (Author) 

The Kindness of Strangers (Kindle Edition)
by J. A. Titus (Author) 

Norton's Ghost (Kindle Edition)
by R. Canepa (Author) 

Vengar the Barbarian (The King, His Son, Their Sorcerer and His Lover) (Kindle Edition)
by Randolph, Chris J. (Author) 

The Art Of Link Building: The SEO Book Every Site Owner Should Read (Kyle Healey's Internet Marketing Series) (Kindle Edition)
by Healey, Kyle (Author) 

Mystery of the Attic (Kindle Edition)
by TJ Perkins (Author) 

Wound Too Tight (1) (Kindle Edition)
by TJ Perkins (Author) 

One Night With The Fae (Kindle Edition)
by Claire Farrell (Author) 

The Little Girl In My Room & Other Stories (Kindle Edition)
by Claire Farrell (Author) 

The Bridge Chronicles, Books 1 & 2 (Kindle Edition)
by Ballard, Gary A. (Author) (must have missed this one the first time)


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I went back and found that T.J. had added tags to _Wound Too Tight_, so I tagged it.

Here's a link:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003UNL00I?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003UNL00I

Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I went back and found that T.J. had added tags to _Wound Too Tight_, so I tagged it.
> 
> Here's a link:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003UNL00I?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003UNL00I
> 
> Ricky


Thanks, Ricky. I tagged Wound Too Tight.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Anytime Gertie.  

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## D.M. Trink

Okay:
Tagged Kahuna already
Tagged Kyle
Tagged Ruth's new one!

I think I am caught up!
Thanks to all for tagging mine!
Delyse
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-Rainbow-Delyse-Rodrigues-Trink/dp/1452873259/ref=tmm_pap_title_0


----------



## Sharlow

I'm caught up again. Thanks to everyone that has tagged my books. I really do appreciate it.

Please don't forget to tag my paperback as well. Thank you! 
http://www.amazon.com/Fallen-Blood-1-Martin-Sharlow/dp/1453658378/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_3


----------



## Ron Ruthfield

After several hours, I've managed to tag every book by everyone that's posted in this thread so far.

If you wouldn't mind, I've come up with 3 sets of tags to throw in good variety since Amazon only allows 15 tags per person. I'm hoping it makes it easier to just copy and paste one of these groups of tags when you tag my book, whichever one you prefer works. Thanks so much, I'll keep tagging as new people and books show up in this thread!

*Group 1:*
kindle, fiction, thriller, crime drama, corruption, war on drugs, drug war, true story, suspense, morality, legal fiction, legal thriller, crime fiction, kindle book, indie

*Group 2:*
marijuana, cannabis, marijuana law, witness protection, drug lords, drug cartels, indie author, kindleboards author, kindle author, tts enabled, contemporary fiction, debut novel, indie book, ron ruthfield, witness protection

*Group 3:*
marijuana, cannabis, marijuana law, witness protection, john grisham, courtroom drama, ebook, assassination, contemporary, kindle, fiction, thriller, crime drama, corruption, war on drugs

http://www.amazon.com/The-Capital-Underground-ebook/dp/B003UHVZZ4/

People whose books I've tagged thus far, in the order that I went through them, let me know if I missed you:

DonnaFaz
sierra09 
jesscscott 
Ricky Sides 
Half-Orc (David)
Eric C 
KristieLeighMaguire
ldenglish
David Derrico 
Jeff 
farrellclaire 
HelenSmith 
daveconifer 
Maria Hooley 
Lisa Hinsley 
T.L. Haddix
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake
SpearsII
DArenson
kayakruthie 
SimonWood	
ASparrow
HaemishM 
David McAfee 
Victorine
Deb Baker	
Ed_ODell
Sharlow 
horse_girl 
Jasmine Giacomo, Author
Carolyn Kephart
kebuzf
edwardgtalbot 
jonfmerz 
Davidjb 
D. B. Henson
Joseph Rhea
MariaESchneider 
Amyshojai	
dpare71
davidhburton
Joel Arnold 
plumboz
Kristen Painter
L.J. Sellers, novelist
cliffball
Nancy C. Johnson, Author
JanaOnWheels
Karl David Klein
Nick Spalding
KarenW.B.
FP 
daringnovelist
williemeikle 
MinaVE
JimC1946
traceya
ellenmaze	
Deb Martin 
JasonWChan
lyndahilburn 
LRGiles 
J.M. Pierce
VickiT
maryannaevans
Joe Chiappetta 
sibelhodge
Author Eyes
Ali Cooper
Mark Cotton
shadow2683
Brian Drake
RonnellDPorter
matte633
Christopher Mitchell
amanda_hocking
callingcrow 
R. Reed
T.M. Roy 
sbaum4853
AGreenleaf
D. Nathan Hilliard
scottnicholson
Mary McDonald
Gayle Tiller
derekprior
foreverjuly
WAPatterson
zstopper
ebooklover
Jay Bell
Dawsburg
Vyrl 
Danielle Bourdon
altworld
Groovy Writer 
learnmegood
DLs Niece	
mamiller 
Bridget S
Katie Salidas 
Ivoynich
bvlarson 
Greenkeeper 
R.E.Conary 
Fixer	
kellyabell
D.A. Boulter 
A_J_Lath
badtrink 
Rye 
karencantwell
CCrooks 
Dennis Phillips
simon fenn
Daphne
Staceywb
Ootwah
robertduperre
Susan Petrone
tonyaplank
J.E.Johnson 
Zack Hamric
P.A. Woodburn
tbrookside 
donna callea 
John C. Hamilton
Thea J 
liam.judge
MachineTrooper
Dawn McCullough White
Susanne OLeary
Beth O 
Tyler Nunnally
rcordiner 
TC Beacham 
Valmore Daniels
CJ West 
Imogen Rose 
WilliamEsmont
Luna Lindsay
kahuna
dlanzarotta
Toni Leland
HP Mallory
James Stanson
Jessica_Tate
ErichSysak
Sandra Edwards
Steven L. Hawk
Nell Gavin
JCPhelps
Leslie_Ann
Matthew + Stefanie Verish
julieannfelicity
rcanepa
Spectre-7
KyleHealey
TJ Perkins

A made a list of links to everyone's books, would it help new people showing up if I pasted that here so they wouldn't have to search through 130+ pages to tag everyone's books?


----------



## William Meikle

Ron Ruthfield said:


> After several hours, I've managed to tag every book by everyone that's posted in this thread so far.
> ....


Thanks Ron... I got you.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you Ron. I tagged your book.


----------



## HP Mallory

Hello,
Would everyone mind tagging my other urban fantasy book, To Kill A Warlock?
Here is the link:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003UNLIOQ

Thank you!


----------



## William Meikle

HP Mallory said:


> Hello,
> Would everyone mind tagging my other urban fantasy book, To Kill A Warlock?
> Here is the link:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003UNLIOQ
> 
> Thank you!


Done.... even though you're "the competition" in the occult section


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks y'all, I'm all caught up again!

woofs & purrs,
amy


----------



## Ricky Sides

I got it at some time in the past.


----------



## OliverCrommer

Tagged Ron.


----------



## Victorine

Got Ron, Matthew and Steph, and HP's book.  

Vicki


----------



## Sandra Edwards

got T.J.'s other book *thanks to Ricky* 

got all Martin Sharlow's books including paperback

got Ron Ruthfield

got H.P. Mallory.

I am all caught up again. Yay!

Sandy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got Ron and HP.

If I missed someone, please let me know.


----------



## Ron Ruthfield

Got it, HP!  

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Staceywb

Zoinks!  I was only gone for 4 days!  Tagged all the new ones and special requests from pages 127-134.

Stacey


----------



## OliverCrommer

Staceywb said:


> Zoinks! I was only gone for 4 days! Tagged all the new ones and special requests from pages 127-134.
> 
> Stacey


Tagged Stacey


----------



## rcordiner

Tagged both versions of Raven's Heart


----------



## traceya

Hi
Got T.J - I'd missed you before, sorry about that [thanks Ricky  ]
Ron 
HP's new one.

That's me caught up again and thank you to all who've tagged me 

Cheers 
Trace


----------



## JCPhelps

Caught up again!  I haven't checked my own tags lately.  I should do that.  

Thanks everyone for all the help!


----------



## kahuna

RCORDINER

I've got you all tagged!

Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help" and "sensuality."
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna



rcordiner said:


> Tagged both versions of Raven's Heart


----------



## mamiller

New tags for me today are:

Valmore (thank you!)
HP
Ron
Amy
Stacey
RCordiner
JC


----------



## liam.judge

Quote from Ron Ruthfield: "A made a list of links to everyone's books, would it help new people showing up if I pasted that here so they wouldn't have to search through 130+ pages to tag everyone's books?"

I like that idea Ron.

HP Mallory: I tagged "To Kill A Warlock"
I love your book covers, they look really cool.


----------



## kahuna

Ron,

Thats a great idea to post your list of links to everyone's books.
You have my vote.

For anyone: Your tag gets mine!

Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help" and "sensuality."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna (#1



Ron Ruthfield said:


> After several hours, I've managed to tag every book by everyone that's posted in this thread so far.
> 
> If you wouldn't mind, I've come up with 3 sets of tags to throw in good variety since Amazon only allows 15 tags per person. I'm hoping it makes it easier to just copy and paste one of these groups of tags when you tag my book, whichever one you prefer works. Thanks so much, I'll keep tagging as new people and books show up in this thread!
> 
> *Group 1:*
> kindle, fiction, thriller, crime drama, corruption, war on drugs, drug war, true story, suspense, morality, legal fiction, legal thriller, crime fiction, kindle book, indie
> 
> *Group 2:*
> marijuana, cannabis, marijuana law, witness protection, drug lords, drug cartels, indie author, kindleboards author, kindle author, tts enabled, contemporary fiction, debut novel, indie book, ron ruthfield, witness protection
> 
> *Group 3:*
> marijuana, cannabis, marijuana law, witness protection, john grisham, courtroom drama, ebook, assassination, contemporary, kindle, fiction, thriller, crime drama, corruption, war on drugs
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Capital-Underground-ebook/dp/B003UHVZZ4/
> 
> People whose books I've tagged thus far, in the order that I went through them, let me know if I missed you:
> 
> DonnaFaz
> sierra09
> jesscscott
> Ricky Sides
> Half-Orc (David)
> Eric C
> KristieLeighMaguire
> ldenglish
> David Derrico
> Jeff
> farrellclaire
> HelenSmith
> daveconifer
> Maria Hooley
> Lisa Hinsley
> T.L. Haddix
> Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake
> SpearsII
> DArenson
> kayakruthie
> SimonWood
> ASparrow
> HaemishM
> David McAfee
> Victorine
> Deb Baker
> Ed_ODell
> Sharlow
> horse_girl
> Jasmine Giacomo, Author
> Carolyn Kephart
> kebuzf
> edwardgtalbot
> jonfmerz
> Davidjb
> D. B. Henson
> Joseph Rhea
> MariaESchneider
> Amyshojai
> dpare71
> davidhburton
> Joel Arnold
> plumboz
> Kristen Painter
> L.J. Sellers, novelist
> cliffball
> Nancy C. Johnson, Author
> JanaOnWheels
> Karl David Klein
> Nick Spalding
> KarenW.B.
> FP
> daringnovelist
> williemeikle
> MinaVE
> JimC1946
> traceya
> ellenmaze
> Deb Martin
> JasonWChan
> lyndahilburn
> LRGiles
> J.M. Pierce
> VickiT
> maryannaevans
> Joe Chiappetta
> sibelhodge
> Author Eyes
> Ali Cooper
> Mark Cotton
> shadow2683
> Brian Drake
> RonnellDPorter
> matte633
> Christopher Mitchell
> amanda_hocking
> callingcrow
> R. Reed
> T.M. Roy
> sbaum4853
> AGreenleaf
> D. Nathan Hilliard
> scottnicholson
> Mary McDonald
> Gayle Tiller
> derekprior
> foreverjuly
> WAPatterson
> zstopper
> ebooklover
> Jay Bell
> Dawsburg
> Vyrl
> Danielle Bourdon
> altworld
> Groovy Writer
> learnmegood
> DLs Niece
> mamiller
> Bridget S
> Katie Salidas
> Ivoynich
> bvlarson
> Greenkeeper
> R.E.Conary
> Fixer
> kellyabell
> D.A. Boulter
> A_J_Lath
> badtrink
> Rye
> karencantwell
> CCrooks
> Dennis Phillips
> simon fenn
> Daphne
> Staceywb
> Ootwah
> robertduperre
> Susan Petrone
> tonyaplank
> J.E.Johnson
> Zack Hamric
> P.A. Woodburn
> tbrookside
> donna callea
> John C. Hamilton
> Thea J
> liam.judge
> MachineTrooper
> Dawn McCullough White
> Susanne OLeary
> Beth O
> Tyler Nunnally
> rcordiner
> TC Beacham
> Valmore Daniels
> CJ West
> Imogen Rose
> WilliamEsmont
> Luna Lindsay
> kahuna
> dlanzarotta
> Toni Leland
> HP Mallory
> James Stanson
> Jessica_Tate
> ErichSysak
> Sandra Edwards
> Steven L. Hawk
> Nell Gavin
> JCPhelps
> Leslie_Ann
> Matthew + Stefanie Verish
> julieannfelicity
> rcanepa
> Spectre-7
> KyleHealey
> TJ Perkins
> 
> A made a list of links to everyone's books, would it help new people showing up if I pasted that here so they wouldn't have to search through 130+ pages to tag everyone's books?


----------



## Chris J. Randolph

Ron Ruthfield said:


> A made a list of links to everyone's books, would it help new people showing up if I pasted that here so they wouldn't have to search through 130+ pages to tag everyone's books?


Would it help? Darn tootin' it would! I'd consider you my own personal saint, Ron. 

I'd also recommend that Donna add your list to the first post, so folks have an easy time finding it. That would make this thread so much more convenient.


----------



## donna callea

Today I tagged:
TJ
Ron (what a lot of work you've done!)
HP

I think I'm all caught up.


----------



## HP Mallory

Thanks to everyone!
I've tagged you as well!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

All caught up!  Added tags for the following today:

R. Ruthfield
HP Mallory
RG Cordiner


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Tagged

R.G. Cordiner
Chris Randolph

All caught up!

Sandy


----------



## Beth O

I'm caught up.  I just tagged all books by:
Ron Canepa
R.G. Cordiner
Robert Duperre
Claire Farrell
Kyle Healey
HP Mallory (your new one)
Maureen Miller
T.J. Perkins
Chris Randolph
Ron Ruthfield
J.A. Titus


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

I'm going to do a whole bunch of tagging right now! Anyone who would like to return the effort, I'll appreciate it!


----------



## HaemishM

All caught up again.


----------



## Zack Hamric

NoahMullette-Gillman said:


> I'm going to do a whole bunch of tagging right now! Anyone who would like to return the effort, I'll appreciate it!


Tagged ya NoaH!

Zack


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

Thanks ZacK! 
I got you too... and a dozen other people so far!


----------



## William Meikle

NoahMullette-Gillman said:


> Thanks ZacK!
> I got you too... and a dozen other people so far!


And I got you too Noah. Always nice to meet another Yeti fan


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

favor returned Willie!

What's great is that my book is listed on a website out there under "latest news about yetis!"

I found it in a Google search!


----------



## JCPhelps

Got you tagged Noah!


----------



## Victorine

Tagged Noah, Septere-7 and RG.  I think I've gotten everyone!

Vicki

PS, Making a list for the first post, with links, would be extremely helpful!!!  Great idea!


----------



## mamiller

Got you Noah.  So sad that my first introduction to a Yeti was on an episode of Scooby Doo.   Since then I've matured somewhat and harbor a deep fascination for the Himalayas.  My first book (that has never seen the light of day) was written in the Himalayas.


----------



## Beth O

Tagged you Noah.


----------



## Zack Hamric

mamiller said:


> Got you Noah. So sad that my first introduction to a Yeti was on an episode of Scooby Doo.  Since then I've matured somewhat and harbor a deep fascination for the Himalayas. My first book (that has never seen the light of day) was written in the Himalayas.


I first found a yeti
by following a trail of yellow snow.
High into the Andes, just where I do not know.
I whispered in the air, a gruff voice echoed back.
"It'sss Scooby Doo! Can you spare a Scooby Snack?"

At this point, I'm putting my keyboard down and going to get a glass of wine...
Zack


----------



## M.S. Verish

Books Tagged:

Ron Ruthfield - 1 book
H.P. Mallory - 1 book
Stacey Wallace - 1 book
R.G. Cordiner - 2 books

Thanks for tagging our paperback book as well, gang!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged both versions of Noah's book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Noah. Welcome.


----------



## Chris J. Randolph

I'm not keeping a list, but if you've posted at all on pages 1-12 or 128-135, I've tagged you. I'll get some more done once this finger cramp fades. 

Thanks a bunch to everyone who's stopped by to tag Vengar the Barbarian. I really appreciate it!


----------



## mamiller

Zack Hamric said:


> I first found a yeti
> by following a trail of yellow snow.
> High into the Andes, just where I do not know.
> I whispered in the air, a gruff voice echoed back.
> "It'sss Scooby Doo! Can you spare a Scooby Snack?"
> 
> At this point, I'm putting my keyboard down and going to get a glass of wine...
> Zack


Are you sure the wine didn't come before you picked up the keyboard?  hahahaha Great poetry, Zack!


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

Hi guys, I know this is a weird request...but could yall vote _down_ the tag marked "anthology" on my Ways of Khrem novel. It throws people off because it's not an anthology.

I would really appreciate it. Thanks in advance


----------



## D.A. Boulter

D. Nathan Hilliard said:


> Hi guys, I know this is a weird request...but could yall vote _down_ the tag marked "anthology" on my Ways of Khrem novel. It throws people off because it's not an anthology.
> 
> I would really appreciate it. Thanks in advance


Not a weird request. Happens often enough. It was at 15 when I looked, now its at 8. There's also a 'novella' tag. do you want that? I also added 'kindle' as a tag. If we vote that up a few, 'anthology' will disappear from the product page and only be seen if you open 'see all tags'.

Also: Tagged Noah. Caught up again.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Voted down the tag "anthology" on _Ways of Khrem_.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

D.A. Boulter said:


> Not a weird request. Happens often enough. It was at 15 when I looked, now its at 8. There's also a 'novella' tag. do you want that? I also added 'kindle' as a tag. If we vote that up a few, 'anthology' will disappear from the product page and only be seen if you open 'see all tags'.
> 
> Also: Tagged Noah. Caught up again.


Thanks. The novella tag is misleading as well, so I would appreciate that one going away too. It's really a three part novel, but kind of in the spirit of Leibers Swords and Deviltry with Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser.

Thanks again,

Nate


----------



## D.A. Boulter

D. Nathan Hilliard said:


> Thanks. The novella tag is misleading as well, so I would appreciate that one going away too. It's really a three part novel, but kind of in the spirit of Leibers Swords and Deviltry with Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Nate


Okay. Voted down Novella. But, as you have only 13 possible tags, we need to vote up something (right now there's only 'kindle') so that neither 'novella' nor 'anthology' appear on the first page.


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

Thanks to JC, Vickie, Maureen, Beth (Great cover Beth!), Ricky, Gertie, I tagged you all back. I also got D Nathan.

This is great! If only it were this easy to all pass around well thought-out 5 star reviews!


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

Zack Hamric said:


> I first found a yeti
> by following a trail of yellow snow.
> High into the Andes, just where I do not know.
> I whispered in the air, a gruff voice echoed back.
> "It'sss Scooby Doo! Can you spare a Scooby Snack?"
> 
> At this point, I'm putting my keyboard down and going to get a glass of wine...
> Zack


Zack, I promise you, my white haired friend Farshoul would never try to take your Scooby Snacks! lol!


----------



## OliverCrommer

I got Noah.


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

Got Jason


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Voted down your two tags, Nathan. Let us know if you need to add any others.


----------



## Joel Arnold

Okay, I got Noah, Spectre-7 and Nathan this time around.

Joel


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
I got Noah and downvoted the 'anthology' and 'novella' tags for D. Nathan.

Planning on staying *caught up* and not getting *caught out*

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Staceywb

Tagged Noah and down voted the last anthology and novella-they are no more!


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

Got Trace, and Joel and Stacey!


----------



## Sandra Edwards

tagged you Noah!

Sandy


----------



## kahuna

SPECTRE 7
D NATHAN HILLARD
NOAH MULLETTE GILLMAN

I've got you all tagged!

Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help" and "sensuality."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna



Spectre-7 said:


> Would it help? Darn tootin' it would! I'd consider you my own personal saint, Ron.
> 
> I'd also recommend that Donna add your list to the first post, so folks have an easy time finding it. That would make this thread so much more convenient.


----------



## Chris J. Randolph

kahuna said:


> Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help" and "sensuality."


Already gotcha, Kahuna! Thanks for the help, and cheers! 

~Chris


----------



## Bar steward

I'm happy to tag anyones book, just send me your links and I'll do it, if you would like to return the favour my book is at http://www.amazon.com/Memoirs-steward-14th-25th-August-ebook/dp/B003X9571W/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1 Thanks


----------



## Bar steward

Can there only be 15 tags, or is that just how many one person can add? My book is a coming of age, screwball comedy (does that make sense?)


----------



## Guest

Tagged spec 7, Bar stewart, and noel. I think I'm all caught up!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003OQUOFI


----------



## mamiller

Got all of Joel's and Spectre-7, but am I missing something...I tried to tag Bar Steward but saw no tags??  Are there some I should add Mr. Steward, sir?


----------



## Bar steward

I can see them but someone else said this to me, maybe I'm doing somthing wrong?


----------



## Bar steward

I know why the tags are not publicly appearing (just looked). It's because I haven't bought anything from Amazon.com, though I've bought loads from Amazon.co.uk. Would anyone else be able to put these tags on for me
american pie, sex, drunken antics, disaster, screwball comedy, dysfunctional family, dark humor, adolescence, gangster, hilarious, funny, diary, memoirs, coming of age, kindle


----------



## mamiller

I added them.  Hope it helps!


----------



## kcmay

I clicked your tags!

If you care to do mine (my book was just made available today!), they are:
epic fantasy
fantasy
fantasy adventure
sorcery
sword and sorcery
wizard
wizards

Thanks!


----------



## William Meikle

Bar steward said:


> I'm happy to tag anyones book, just send me your links and I'll do it, if you would like to return the favour my book is at http://www.amazon.com/Memoirs-steward-14th-25th-August-ebook/dp/B003X9571W/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1 Thanks


We don't send links... this is all done on the honor system. We tag you, you tag us by going through the thread, or not. I never check who's tagged me back, and I do everybody that posts here.

Welcome to the thread. You're tagged. (Mine are on my sig below)


----------



## julieannfelicity

Whew ... I'm all caught up!


----------



## LB Gschwandtner

Hello Everyone. I am new to tags (and Kindle). I'd be happy to exchange tags with any/every/one who needs/wants them. If someone explains how.

My book covers or would be attractive to the following categories: women's fiction, mainstream or upscale women's fiction, love story, canoeing, book club, beach read, outdoor adventure, art.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Zack Hamric

LB Gschwandtner said:


> Hello Everyone. I am new to tags (and Kindle). I'd be happy to exchange tags with any/every/one who needs/wants them. If someone explains how.
> 
> My book covers or would be attractive to the following categories: women's fiction, mainstream or upscale women's fiction, love story, canoeing, book club, beach read, outdoor adventure, art.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


Tagged ya! - A thought- you might want to add more tags- maybe 15 total. They can be added later, but it's hard to get the number of tags later....
Zack


----------



## kahuna

BAR STEWARD

I've got you all tagged!

I'm happy to tag anyone. Just send me your links.

Here's mine:

Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help" and "sensuality."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna



Bar steward said:


> I'm happy to tag anyones book, just send me your links and I'll do it, if you would like to return the favour my book is at http://www.amazon.com/Memoirs-steward-14th-25th-August-ebook/dp/B003X9571W/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1 Thanks


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Got all the newcomers.

David Dalglish


----------



## Bar steward

Just to let you know I will be back on later and I'll go back through and tag as many authors on here that I can, cheers


----------



## Bar steward

Could someone please add 'Memoirs' and 'Comedy' tags please, big thanks, when the kids are in bed later and I've finished work I'll be back on again


----------



## LB Gschwandtner

did some for others. this is easier than I thought. thanks guys!


----------



## William Meikle

Bar steward said:


> Could someone please add 'Memoirs' and 'Comedy' tags please, big thanks, when the kids are in bed later and I've finished work I'll be back on again


memoirs was already there. I added comedy.

And all caught up again...


----------



## karencantwell

Almost caught up -- here's who I tagged today:
CJ West
Luna
James Powell
Paul Clayton
Daniel Lanzarotta
Daneil Leston
Toni Leland
Daniel A's booklet
HP Mallory
Joel Arnold (boy, you're prolific!)

Will get to more tomorrow!  

Karen Cantwell


----------



## liam.judge

Bar steward said:


> Can there only be 15 tags, or is that just how many one person can add? My book is a coming of age, screwball comedy (does that make sense?)


I think you can only add 15 by yourself but other people can add additional tags for you. 
I'm not sure if you can add tags with the phrases "coming of age" or "screwball" but you should definitely be able to add a tag with the phrase "comedy"


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged books by NoahMullette-Gillman, KC May and LB Gschwandtner.
D. Nathan Hilliard: I voted down the "anthology" tag


----------



## kahuna

LB GSCHWANDTNER

WORLD VISIONARY

I've got you all tagged!

Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help" and "sensuality."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna



LB Gschwandtner said:


> did some for others. this is easier than I thought. thanks guys!


----------



## Staceywb

I'm all caught up!


----------



## LB Gschwandtner

tagged tagged & super-tagged -- all done for today. YAY!


----------



## J.M Pierce

Welcome to all the new folks. I'm now caught up! Take care.

J.M.


----------



## Amyshojai

Welcome to all the new books & authors! I'm all caught up. And YEE-HAW, got my first payment from Kindle! 

amy *Snoopy-Dance-O-Joy!*


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

Ok, I think I just got everybody on the last page or so... Thanks to those of you who tagged me!


----------



## Sandra Edwards

all caught up!

Tagged:

Bar Steward - Scott Evans
The Kinshield Legacy - K.C. May
The Naked Gardener - L.B. Gschwandtner
Take the Monkeys and Run - Karen Cantwell

Sandy


----------



## Bar steward

I can't buy anything on Amazon.com cos I don't have a debit card, so I dunno if its letting me tag, well I can tag but are they showing up? 

I'm tagging NoahMullette-Gillman THE WHITE HAIRS book. I've added a tag to BIG FOOT (which should read 28 now) and YETI (Which should read 4), are you seeing that?


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

I still see bigfoot 27..


----------



## Bar steward

Bugger. I need to buy something on Amazon, but I havent got a debit card....I'll sort something out


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Accomplished my daily tagging.  Got all books from the following authors:

Noah M.
D. Nathan H.
Scott E.
K.C. May
L.B. Gschwandtner
Karen C.


----------



## mamiller

New ones for me are KC, LB and JA    

Can one become a tagging addict?  Do they have counseling for this?


----------



## tbrookside

Tagged:

julie ann felicity
rcanepa
robertduperre
Spectre-7
kylehealey
tjperkins
ronruthfield
Noah Mullett-Gillman
barsteward
kcmay
LB Gschwandtner


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Tag Request: 

Hey guys, my new novel just went live this morning and I would love if anyone could help me out and tag it.



Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged KC, LB and Bar.  Welcome to all the newbs.

Boy, I'm away for half a day and two pages get added.  This is great.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your new one Val.  Good luck with it.


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

Got ya tbrookside, and download a sample!


----------



## kcmay

Nice cover, Valmore! Tagged ya.


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

tagged Val. Great cover! Downloaded a sample.


----------



## Bar steward

Solved my problem (I borrowed someone else debit card). I just bought PORTAL by Imogen Rose on Kindle, so now I am able to tag and join in Amazon discussions and leave reviews, yay


----------



## Bar steward

NoahMullette-Gillman THE WHITE HAIRS: Does Big Foot now say 30 tags?


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Gotcha, Val!


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

I still see 29........
I know that you have to wait 48 hours after your first purchase to write a review.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sometimes tags don't show up right away. We don't know why, but eventually, they catch up.


----------



## JCPhelps

Bar steward said:


> Bugger. I need to buy something on Amazon, but I havent got a debit card....I'll sort something out


Got the tags done for you!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

Welcome to all the new folks in the thread. I have now tagged your books.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Bar steward

NoahMullette-Gillman said:


> I still see 29........
> I know that you have to wait 48 hours after your first purchase to write a review.....


Still not? Since I've made a purchase I've been able to post on the Amazon.com forum, whihc I couldnt do before. I'll leave it til Sunday then, no point spending ages tagging everyone and it doesn't work, I'll leave it 48 hrs like you said and then do it


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bar steward said:


> Still not? Since I've made a purchase I've been able to post on the Amazon.com forum, whihc I couldnt do before. I'll leave it til Sunday then, no point spending ages tagging everyone and it doesn't work, I'll leave it 48 hrs like you said and then do it


At least we can tag you now. You can always catch up with you later.


----------



## Bar steward

Most certainly will


----------



## Joel Arnold

Okay, I got

Val
KC
Bar Steward
LB
Kahuna


----------



## OliverCrommer

tagged kc, bar steward and steven


----------



## Vyrl

Whew! Back after a long hiatus! Seems I have a bit of catching up to do!

Tagged:

Scott
JC
Noah
Steven
KC
Valmore
JA
LB
James
Sandra

I'll be scanning through earlier posts to make certain I haven't missed anyone. 

Best wishes and good luck to all!

--Rob


----------



## kahuna

VYRL

I've got you all tagged!

Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help" and "sensuality."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna (#1



Vyrl said:


> Whew! Back after a long hiatus! Seems I have a bit of catching up to do!
> 
> Tagged:
> 
> Scott
> JC
> Noah
> Steven
> KC
> Valmore
> JA
> LB
> James
> Sandra
> 
> I'll be scanning through earlier posts to make certain I haven't missed anyone.
> 
> Best wishes and good luck to all!
> 
> --Rob


----------



## Victorine

Bar steward said:


> Solved my problem (I borrowed someone else debit card). I just bought PORTAL by Imogen Rose on Kindle, so now I am able to tag and join in Amazon discussions and leave reviews, yay


Oooh, I hope you read it, it's a good story. 

Today I tagged:
Scott Evans
KC May
LB Gschwandtner
Valmore's new book

All caught up I think.

Vicki


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Got ya, Val. Very beautiful cover. Where'd ya get it?

David Dalglish


----------



## kahuna

HALF ORC

I've got you all tagged!

Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help" and "sensuality."
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna



Half-Orc said:


> Got ya, Val. Very beautiful cover. Where'd ya get it?
> 
> David Dalglish


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Tagged Val's new book.

Both Rob's books.

All caught up!

Sandy


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Tagged:

Bar Steward
KC MAY
LB Gschwandtner
Valmore Daniels (new book)

And, once again, caught up.


----------



## Monique

Complete newb here. Just discovered the board. Great stuff!

I appreciate any and all tags for my novel Out of Time.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0036Z9W00

139 pages! I've got a lot of tagging to do. 

Thank you.


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

I've tagged you Monique. Welcome!


----------



## Monique

NoahMullette-Gillman said:


> I've tagged you Monique. Welcome!


Thank you! Right back at ya. You've been tagged.


----------



## dlanzarotta

All caught up again.


----------



## OliverCrommer

tagged monique.


----------



## JoeMitchell

Tagged:
Rogue Wave
Slow Love (fixed)
Mystery of the Attic
Wound Too Tight (1)  ... (Why is there a 1 after the title, like it were a duplicate file?)
The Capital Underground (group 2)
To Kill A Warlock
The White Hairs
The Ways of Khrem
Memoirs of a bar steward
The Kinshield Legacy
The Naked Gardener
Forbidden The Stars

Caught up again.  Yes, it's the honor system.  Unless there's a problem with a book's link, I've tagged every book in this thread, tagging multiple versions if they exist.  I've got many tags in return, but I don't really check.  I'm happy to have this chance to help out other authors like this.


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

tagged Joe.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Monique's _Out of Time._


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Welcome, Monique. Got you tagged. I had already done some of your tags, probably from the other site, but I clicked on the rest of them.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'll be traveling today and tomorrow. I'll catch up with you guys as soon as I can.


----------



## kcmay

D.A. Boulter said:


> Tagged:
> 
> Bar Steward
> KC MAY
> LB Gschwandtner
> Valmore Daniels (new book)


Thanks! I went to tag ya, but your book PELGRAFF didn't have any current tags. The two others did.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

kcmay said:


> Thanks! I went to tag ya, but your book PELGRAFF didn't have any current tags. The two others did.


Ah, yes. Pelgraff is just barely up. Description and tags haven't arrived yet. I suppose I should go and manually enter them. Perhaps tomorrow, just too tired right now.

Tagged:

Monique: Out of Time


----------



## kahuna

Monique:

I will tag your book, but do not see a link.

I will be happy to tag anyone if you provide me your link:

Here is mine:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna



Monique said:


> Thank you! Right back at ya. You've been tagged.


----------



## JCPhelps

Got K.C. May tagged!


----------



## donna callea

Today I tagged:

Noah
Scott
KC
LB
Valmore's new book
Monique


Thanks to all who've tagged mine!


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

Donna, I tagged you. 
I LOVE your 2-star review! All joking aside, that's the kind of 2 star review that will get you sales!


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Tagged you, Monique! 

Sandy


----------



## Valmore Daniels

omg! skip a day and miss 6 pages!!

Also, if anyone can tag Forbidden The Stars, that would be awesome! And a *super thanks * to everyone who tagged it already - fantastic

Tagged everyone from page 134-138, including:

Treasure Lost (Kindle Edition)
by Cordiner, R.G. (Author)

Candy Wars: The Tooth Fairies vs The Candy King (Kindle Edition)
by Cordiner, R.G. (Author)

Shades of Grey: Book Two of the Alexis Stanton Chronicles (Volume 2) [Paperback]
J.C. Phelps (Author)

Rogue Wave (Kindle Edition)
by Maureen A. Miller (Author)

The White Hairs (Kindle Edition)
by Mullette-Gillman, Noah K. (Author)

Memoirs of a bar steward (14th-25th August: Escaping the Midlands to getting inside the Queens Legs) (Kindle Edition)
by Evans, Scott (Author)

The Kinshield Legacy (Kindle Edition)
by K.C. May (Author)

The Naked Gardener (Kindle Edition)
by Gschwandtner, L B (Author)

Luthiel's Song: Dreams of the Ringed Vale (Kindle Edition)
by Robert Marston Fannéy (Author)

Luthiel's Song: The War of Mists (Kindle Edition)
by Robert Marston Fanney (Author)

Out of Time (Kindle Edition)
by Monique Martin (Author)


----------



## Paul Clayton

Hello, everyone, I could use some tags on my Vietnam novel, Carl Melcher Goes to Vietnam.  Will reciprocate.
Best!


----------



## kahuna

CALLING CROW

Just tagged both yours.

Here's mine:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

First 15 please.



callingcrow said:


> Hello, everyone, I could use some tags on my Vietnam novel, Carl Melcher Goes to Vietnam. Will reciprocate.
> Best!


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

Tagged both your books CallingCrow.


----------



## JCPhelps

Valmore Daniels and CallingCrow... I got your books tagged.


----------



## Beth O

Tagged 2nd book by Paul Clayton and rest of books by
Scott Evans
Robert Marston Fanney
L.B. Gschwandter (I wouldn't even know how to begin to pronounce that name!)
Monique Martin
KC May

I think I'm caught up.


----------



## Monique

Tagged so far this morning:

D.A. Boulter
Daniele Lanzarotta
Jason W Chan
Joe Mitchell
Margaret Lake
K.C. May
Kahuna
JC Phelps
Donna Callea
Sanda Edwards
Valmore Daniels
Paul Clayton
Beth Orsoff

Here's mine in case you missed it: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0036Z9W00

Many thanks to all who participate. It really does help!


----------



## kahuna

Hello Monique.

I tagged all of yours.

May I ask that you tag my #15 tag, which is "romance"?

Thank you so much,

Kahuna.



Monique said:


> Tagged so far this morning:
> 
> D.A. Boulter
> Daniele Lanzarotta
> Jason W Chan
> Joe Mitchell
> Margaret Lake
> K.C. May
> Kahuna
> JC Phelps
> Donna Callea
> Sanda Edwards
> Valmore Daniels
> Paul Clayton
> Beth Orsoff
> 
> Here's mine in case you missed it: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0036Z9W00
> 
> Many thanks to all who participate. It really does help!


----------



## Monique

kahuna said:


> Hello Monique.
> 
> I tagged all of yours.
> 
> May I ask that you tag my #15 tag, which is "romance"?
> 
> Thank you so much,
> 
> Kahuna.


Kahuna, I've removed psychology and added romance.


----------



## JCPhelps

Got you Monique!  Thanks for the tags too!


----------



## kcmay

callingcrow said:


> Hello, everyone, I could use some tags on my Vietnam novel, Carl Melcher Goes to Vietnam. Will reciprocate.
> Best!


Got ya! I'm all caught up. Whew!!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Tagged today:

Monique M.
Paul C.


----------



## Debra L Martin

How did this thread grow by 10 pages in a blink of an eye?  I got Monique and KC so far.  Will have to go back through and get  all the new people.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got Val, Joe and Callingcow...whew! 

amy


----------



## Staceywb

Got you Valmore, Monique, and Callingcrow.


----------



## D.M. Trink

Okay:
Tagged:

KC
Monique
Noah
Valmore's new one

Thanks to all for tagging mine!
Delyse
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-Rainbow-Delyse-Rodrigues-Trink/dp/1452873259/ref=tmm_pap_title_0


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

Got Amy, Badtrink, and Deb. Thanks to those of you who have tagged me!


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Tagged  Monique
              Valmore Daniels
              Kyle Healey
              TJ Perkins
              Doug tagged Pelgraff
              Ron Ruthfield
              KC May
              LB Gschwantdner

Ann


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Now that I'm all caught up, time to put everyone else behind; I have a new book up:

Pelgraff









I would appreciate a few tags. Thanks all.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Pelgraff. 

Congratulations on the new release. That's an interesting cover.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Ricky Sides said:


> Tagged Pelgraff.
> 
> Congratulations on the new release. That's an interesting cover.


Thanks.

The cover? That's actually a picture of my retina. Just went for an eye exam, they took the photos and my optometrist went over them with me. I took one look and thought they might look neat as a cover and asked how I could get a copy and he said they'd e-mail them to me. Talk about being jazzed! Next day I got the e-mail.

I did a little fiddling, stretching it out so it wouldn't appear so round, playing with the brightness and contrast, etc. and there you are. It's different . . . and I like it. The eyelashes look sort of like foliage.


----------



## Ricky Sides

LOL. Well, if you ever decide to do a vampire novel, you could recycle that pic. Resize it, flip one horizontally and make a set of vampire or ghoul eyes.  Hmm, or ghost dog, demonic imp, or chinchilla on acid.  

This was some very creative thinking on your part.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## D.A. Boulter

I don't know that I can take much credit.  I took one look and it almost screamed at me: COVER!


----------



## J.M Pierce

All caught up. Thanks everyone!


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged Monique's book


----------



## rcanepa

Hi everyone, I'm considering making a tool to help manage the data for this tag thread and would like your input. Please pop over to http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31065.0.html and leave your thoughts and/or a yes/no response? 

Thank you.


----------



## Monique

liam.judge said:


> Tagged Monique's book


Thank you. You've been tagged too.


----------



## Learnmegood

Whew! So many new peeps on here!

Let's see, I tagged:

Monique
Noah
Lanzarotta
KC May
Sandra
Beth
Kahuna
DA Boulter's new one
Valmore
Calling Crow's new one

Tried to do Stacey's, but the link was bad.

I have a new print edition of Learn Me Good out, if anyone wouldn't mind tagging it up too, especially in humor and teaching:
http://www.amazon.com/Learn-Me-Good-John-Pearson/dp/145364668X/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1277680386&sr=8-5

Thanks!

John


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your paperback John.


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up again...


----------



## kahuna

LEARN ME GOOD

I've got you all tagged!

TO anyone else, my tags for yours.

Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help"

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

and "spirituality."

http://www.amazon.com/Slow-Love-Polynesian-Pillow-Book/dp/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_top_yt_edpp?page=2&sortBy=popularity

Many thanks,

Kahuna (#1



Learnmegood said:


> Whew! So many new peeps on here!
> 
> Let's see, I tagged:
> 
> Monique
> Noah
> Lanzarotta
> KC May
> Sandra
> Beth
> Kahuna
> DA Boulter's new one
> Valmore
> Calling Crow's new one
> 
> Tried to do Stacey's, but the link was bad.
> 
> I have a new print edition of Learn Me Good out, if anyone wouldn't mind tagging it up too, especially in humor and teaching:
> http://www.amazon.com/Learn-Me-Good-John-Pearson/dp/145364668X/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1277680386&sr=8-5
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> John


----------



## Sandra Edwards

tagged

2 books for Calling Crow

1 for Learnmegood

All caught up!

Sandy


----------



## D.M. Trink

Tagged D.A's new book and Learn me Good in paperback.


----------



## Hair of the Dog

Tagged *Joel Arnold* and *rcanepa*. Any tags for _I Will Last Through_ would be appreciated.


----------



## JCPhelps

Grierson Huffman said:


> Tagged *Joel Arnold* and *rcanepa*. Any tags for _I Will Last Through_ would be appreciated.


Hi Grierson. You don't have any tags yet. I don't know what you'd like up there so I didn't do anything. Let me know when you get some tags up and I'll get right over there!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Here is a link for _I Will Last Through_.

http://www.amazon.com/I-Will-Last-Through-ebook/dp/B003VD1F98/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1280703709&sr=1-1

I'll be happy to tag your book once you've assigned it some tags. As it is now, I have no idea what tags you'd want.

Welcome to the thread.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Hair of the Dog

I assigned some tags before I posted.  They show up for me even when I am logged out and have no cookies set.


----------



## Ricky Sides

They showed up for me that time. I tagged you. Here are the tags:

washington dc, literary fiction, taipei, taiwan, esl, crime fiction, college

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## OliverCrommer

tagged grierson.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Got you Grierson. Welcome.


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

Tagged Grierson.


----------



## Hair of the Dog

Thank you!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Pelgraff, Learn Me Good. Carl Melcher Goes to Vietnam and Grierson's book (ran out of brain to store the name of the book   )


----------



## Bar steward

Started my tagging, this is who Ive got so far, and do more each night

Badtrink

Victorine

Ricky Sides

Jason Chan

NoahMullette-Gillman

Sandra Edwards

williemeikle

Learnmegood

Monique

rcanepa

liam.judge

J.M. Pierce

D.A. Boulter

P.A. Woodburn

Amyshojai

Steven L. Hawk

JCPhelps


----------



## Bar steward

On my book, if possible, I'd like to work up comedy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bar steward said:


> On my book, if possible, I'd like to work up comedy


We can each only check 15 tags. If you want me to check comedy, I'll have to uncheck one of the other tags. Let me know which one to uncheck and I'll be glad to check comedy.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thanks for the tags Scott. 

I dropped one tag to add comedy on your book.


----------



## Bar steward

Thanks, I think if possible I'd like COMEDY as one of my top tags


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bar steward said:


> Thanks, I think if possible I'd like COMEDY as one of my top tags


Done.


----------



## donna callea

NoahMullette-Gillman said:


> Donna, I tagged you.
> I LOVE your 2-star review! All joking aside, that's the kind of 2 star review that will get you sales!


Thanks, Noah.

Today I tagged:
DA's new book
Grierson
comedy for Scott

I think I'm all caught up again.


----------



## Monique

Tagged some earlier submissions and some of the latest additions including:

Grierson Huffman
JM Pierce
Scott Evans (I made sure to tag comedy)
Donna Callea x2

Hope y'all are having a great Sunday evening.


----------



## JCPhelps

Grierson Huffman said:


> I assigned some tags before I posted. They show up for me even when I am logged out and have no cookies set.


I went back and sure enough, they were there. I got you all tagged. Sorry for that!


----------



## Learnmegood

Got Bar Steward, Steven Hawk, and Amy's cats as well...


----------



## JCPhelps

Made sure to get Grierson Huffman tagged. 

Bar steward I tagged comedy for you as well as as many others as I could.

Thanks for the tag backs everyone!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thank you, thank you, thank you. _Of Love and War_ is finally above the unknown book that is no longer available.


----------



## liam.judge

Monique said:


> Thank you. You've been tagged too.


Thanks


----------



## liam.judge

tagged The Quest for Nobility, Book 1


----------



## Bar steward

Thanks for the comedy tags guys


----------



## TSOROZ

Let's play tag!!!!

Here's my work....

http://www.amazon.com/T.S.-ORourke/e/B001KCID38/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1

Thanks in advance!

T.S. O'Rourke
Author of:
Ganglands
Death Call
Damned Nation
The Republican: An Irish Civil War Story
Mirror, Mirror - short story


----------



## Bar steward

Tag ya TSOROZ


----------



## TSOROZ

Back at ya, Bar Steward!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You're tagged, TS. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Bar steward

Tagged you too Margaret Lake


----------



## Debra L Martin

Tagged Bar, TS and Noah this time.


----------



## Bar steward

Back at you Debs


----------



## TSOROZ

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You're tagged, TS. Welcome to the thread.


Thanks Margaret!


----------



## TSOROZ

Thanks Debs! Just got you and Margaret tagged ;-)


----------



## mamiller

I'm keeping up!  whewww.  This time I have T.S O'Rourke and Grierson added!


----------



## JoeMitchell

Tagged:
Out of Time
Learn Me Good
Death Call
The Republican
Mirror, Mirror

Welcome to the tagging frenzy!


----------



## William Meikle

T.S O'Rourke and Grierson added... all caught up


----------



## TSOROZ

Wow... this will really keep you busy!

Thanks guys and gals - the favor has been returned.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Tagged 

Grierson Huffman
T.S. O'Rourke

Good luck and welcome to the Kindle boards 

Sandy


----------



## tbrookside

NoahMullette-Gillman said:


> Got ya tbrookside, and download a sample!


Thanks Noah!


----------



## Sandra Edwards

tbrookside...you're tagged  

Sandy


----------



## tbrookside

Tagged:

Valmore Daniels [the new one]
Monique
CallingCrow [the new one]
Grierson Huffman
TSOROZ


----------



## tbrookside

Thanks Sandy.  I think I got you before - when I go to your page there are already tags there.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

tbrookside said:


> Thanks Sandy. I think I got you before - when I go to your page there are already tags there.


yep, that means you got me. thx 

Sandy


----------



## Guest

Tagged Sandra, tbrookside, TSOROZ, and mamiller.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

foreverjuly said:


> Tagged Sandra, tbrookside, TSOROZ, and mamiller.


thx for the tag...I have you!

Sandy


----------



## gone

Too bad that reviewers can't ask for helpful votes. 

LOL - I saw one book that had definitely been hit by this place. No reviews, but tagged with all sorts of unrelated tags about 75 times


----------



## Gertie Kindle

dfigueroa said:


> Too bad that reviewers can't ask for helpful votes.
> 
> LOL - I saw one book that had definitely been hit by this place. No reviews, but tagged with all sorts of unrelated tags about 75 times


If people tell me they like my book but don't feel comfortable writing a review, I ask them to click on my tags. That they don't mind doing.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged all of TSOROZ's books that had tags. A couple didn't have any.

Welcome to the thread.

Ricky


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged 3 books by T.S. O'Rourke


----------



## kcmay

Whew! All caught up again.


----------



## Monique

Phew.

Tagged all of April (about 75 books) and am working my way through. Is there a master list? I'm sure I'm missing some along the way.

When you have a moment, please tag my book. See my sig.

Thanks!


----------



## D.M. Trink

Okay-tagged:

Bar Steward by Scott
T.S O'Rourke's all (one had no tags yet)

Delyse
Thanks to all who tagged mine (my beach read, summer read and clean romance need some tags)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Monique said:


> Phew.
> 
> Tagged all of April (about 75 books) and am working my way through. Is there a master list? I'm sure I'm missing some along the way.
> 
> When you have a moment, please tag my book. See my sig.
> 
> Thanks!


Rcanepa is working on a master list for us.


----------



## Monique

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Rcanepa is working on a master list for us.


That would be a beautiful thing.


----------



## HaemishM

I'm caught up with this thread again, including all the newbies and the requests by the vets for changes to their tags. 

Last month turned out to be my best sales month for eBooks ever. Tagging has definitely helped me.


----------



## Cliff Ball

I'd like to add my newest novel, The Usurper. I've done it on CreateSpace's boards, the Tag My Book on Amazon blog, and DTP boards at Amazon, but, I have yet to ask for it from here. I'll go back through here and tag all of you.

Kindle

Paperback


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Cliff.


----------



## mamiller

Got both Cliff


----------



## Gertie Kindle

My best tags are being voted down. Even the kindle tag was voted down.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Cliff's paperback. I'd already tagged the Kindle version at some point.

Gertie,

I checked your tags and I see what you mean. With 13 negative votes on historical romance on one of your books, that looks like organized effort to me. I don't suppose there's anything you can do about it. But it sucks.

You know, I'm not so sure that it's actually counting against you. On the historical romance page, the tag count still shows 212. Oddly, the number 1 only has 3 or I'm going blind.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Tagged Cliff's paperback. I'd already tagged the Kindle version at some point.
> 
> Gertie,
> 
> I checked your tags and I see what you mean. With 13 negative votes on historical romance on one of your books, that looks like organized effort to me. I don't suppose there's anything you can do about it. But it sucks.


Must be those Lisa Kleypas fans.  I hit the top spot a few weeks ago, knocking her into second place. She's a well-known, well-established author and the people on the Amazon forums love her.

It's okay. I've lost tags before. I'm like the frog trying to jump out of the well. Two foot jump, slide back a foot. But I made it to the top anyway. And AP had her best month all year in July.


----------



## Monique

Just tagged:

Shard Mountain (love the title)
De Bello Lemures
The Last Days of Jericho

I'd already tagged the others who posted since I last tagged.

Gertie/Ricky - How can you see that someone has voted down a tag, other than your total going down?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Monique said:


> Just tagged:
> 
> Shard Mountain (love the title)
> De Bello Lemures
> The Last Days of Jericho
> 
> I'd already tagged the others who posted since I last tagged.
> 
> Gertie/Ricky - How can you see that someone has voted down a tag, other than your total going down?


Click on Agree With These Tags. tiny check boxes will appear to the right of the tag. Click on that and you can see how many people have voted down that tag.


----------



## Monique

Thanks, Gertie. Had no idea. Interesting. Looks like you've been the victim of sabotage. Some people stink on ice.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Monique said:


> Thanks, Gertie. Had no idea. Interesting. Looks like you've been the victim of sabotage. Some people stink on ice.


What I can't understand are the neg votes for "kindle." Weird.


----------



## Monique

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> What I can't understand are the neg votes for "kindle." Weird.


Boy, I don't know. I guess they're trying to keep people from finding you however they can (combined tags). It sucks. I'm sorry. Love your attitude about it though. Just gotta keep on keepin' on.


----------



## LB Gschwandtner

Hi everyone:
Just tagged all of your books.

Pls do same for me?

LB


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LB Gschwandtner said:


> Hi everyone:
> Just tagged all of your books.
> 
> Pls do same for me?
> 
> LB


Already got you, LB.


----------



## Monique

LB Gschwandtner said:


> Hi everyone:
> Just tagged all of your books.
> 
> Pls do same for me?
> 
> LB


Done.


----------



## JCPhelps

LB and Cliff I got you both tagged.  Tag backs are greatly appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

Just got:

Liam
TS
Jason
KC
Gary
Cliff


----------



## Zack Hamric

Monique said:


> Phew.
> 
> Tagged all of April (about 75 books) and am working my way through. Is there a master list? I'm sure I'm missing some along the way.
> 
> When you have a moment, please tag my book. See my sig.
> 
> Thanks!


Monique, You're tagged...Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

cliffball said:


> I'd like to add my newest novel, The Usurper. I've done it on CreateSpace's boards, the Tag My Book on Amazon blog, and DTP boards at Amazon, but, I have yet to ask for it from here. I'll go back through here and tag all of you.
> 
> Kindle
> 
> Paperback


Cliff,
Tagged ya! Zack


----------



## Cliff Ball

Thanks for everyone tagging me so far. I discovered in the top tags for political fiction that The Usurper paperback is in 11th. If more of you could please tag political fiction, my novel could be in the top 5 with Brad Thor and Vince Flynn. Now only if the tags for it would get over 100, I'd be 1st!  

BTW, I've tagged quite a lot already, most of them I've tagged from elsewhere. I'm getting it done though.


----------



## Monique

Zack Hamric said:


> Monique, You're tagged...Zack


Thank you, Zack. Have happily returned the favor.

Tag on!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

cliffball said:


> Thanks for everyone tagging me so far. I discovered in the top tags for political fiction that The Usurper paperback is in 11th. If more of you could please tag political fiction, my novel could be in the top 5 with Brad Thor and Vince Flynn. Now only if the tags for it would get over 100, I'd be 1st!


You'll get there, Cliff. We have new people joining us every day. Not all of the taggers stop by every day, so as they check in, they'll tag you.


----------



## Staceywb

Thanks to everyone attempting to tag Glimpse.   I did a re-upload and it is taking FOREVER to publish.  I'm hoping it will be back tomorrow.  Gonna go tag now, I see a few newbies I haven't gotten to yet.

Stacey


----------



## Learnmegood

Got Cliff and LB, and one of Gary's that I had missed previously...


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

tagged Tsoroz
          Bar Steward
          Cliff Ball
Thanks to anyone who has tagged me, and yes I'm still needing tags.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Must be those Lisa Kleypas fans.  I hit the top spot a few weeks ago, knocking her into second place. She's a well-known, well-established author and the people on the Amazon forums love her.


Just for fun, I checked Lisa Kleypas's book. Her 'historical romance' tag was hit 6 times to your 13, so you're not alone in this strange game. AND her 'Lisa Kleypas' tag was hit once. Surely no one can argue that Lisa Kleypas isn't Lisa Kleypas? People are funny.

Tagged Cliff T.S. and everyone else to this point.

Thanks for the tags on Pelgraff -- they are building.


----------



## JoeMitchell

Tagged both editions of The Usurper, and had already tagged The Naked Gardener.


----------



## Bar steward

I've tagged The Usurper, Cries in the dark and Shard Mountain


----------



## Gertie Kindle

D.A. Boulter said:


> Just for fun, I checked Lisa Kleypas's book. Her 'historical romance' tag was hit 6 times to your 13, so you're not alone in this strange game. AND her 'Lisa Kleypas' tag was hit once. Surely no one can argue that Lisa Kleypas isn't Lisa Kleypas? People are funny..


I think I'll go tag her Lisa Kleypas tag. That'll show them.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Darn, Kleypas is ahead of me again.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I added two new books a few days ago. Could I get some tag action? I will get to as many of you as I can.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your new ones, Robin. Much luck.


----------



## JCPhelps

R. Reed I got your books all tagged!


----------



## mamiller

Got 'em all, R. Reed.

Margaret, Lisa Kleypas has funny hair.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Tagged Cliff Ball -- both Kindle & paperback.

I've tagged everyone else 

Sandy


----------



## Bar steward

Tagged Sandra


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mamiller said:


> Margaret, Lisa Kleypas has funny hair.


Aww, thanks. So sweet of you to say that.


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged books by Cliff Ball and R. Reed


----------



## Staceywb

Okay, probably not the best place for this, but I am seriously going to stab myself in the eye.  Glimpse is still not up on Amazon!!  I have no patience.
*sigh*
Tagged all the new ones last night. 

Stacey


----------



## mamiller

Staceywb said:


> Okay, probably not the best place for this, but I am seriously going to stab myself in the eye. Glimpse is still not up on Amazon!! I have no patience.
> *sigh*
> Tagged all the new ones last night.
> 
> Stacey


Don't stab yourself in the eye...that will impede your writing. Better to stand in Mr. Amazon's parking place with your fingers tapping impatiently as you wait for him to pull in in the morning (in his Ferrari).


----------



## R. M. Reed

I tagged everything on this page. Except "Glimpse," for which I got an error page. Don't worry, it will come up.


----------



## Staceywb

Tagged you R. Reed!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Staceywb said:


> Okay, probably not the best place for this, but I am seriously going to stab myself in the eye. Glimpse is still not up on Amazon!! I have no patience.
> *sigh*
> Tagged all the new ones last night.
> 
> Stacey


Yeah, don't do that. You'll get eye goop all over you computer. Bad Karma.

Just let us know when it's available and we'll jump right into the tagging pool.


----------



## Monique

Good morning all!

Tagged:

Pelgraff
Xanthum Gumm
Powers vs Power (1 & 2)
Victory Cove
Widow's Tale
Rogue Wave


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up with everybody again...


----------



## Monique

williemeikle said:


> Caught up with everybody again...


Your books look interesting! I've tagged all seven. I'm impressed!


----------



## DLs Niece

I'm all caught up once again.


----------



## Monique

DLs Niece said:


> I'm all caught up once again.


Just when I think I'm caught up... Tagged your books Daniel. Are you a fan of archaeology? Have you watched that new show Chasing Mummies?


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Should be all caught up.  Tagged all from the following:

D.A. Boulter
J. Pearson
G. Huffman
T. O'Rourke
C. Ball
R. Reed

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Reed's new books.


----------



## Staceywb

Glimpse is back and both of my eyes endured the wait unharmed. 

Please tag it if you haven't already, thanks!

Stacey


----------



## donna callea

I got:

Cliff
R. Reed's new books
Stacey's Glimpse (glad your eye is OK)

Guess I'm caught up for now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Found the reason I'm losing tags.

http://www.amazon.com/tag/historical%20romance/forum/ref=cm_cd_ttp_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=FxAM906CKYVNOT&cdThread=Tx2VL7132L9X9FP&displayType=tagsDetail

Yes, it's a concerted effort by the historical romance community at Amazon. After the comments made by Romance Reader #1, it's no wonder my sales have tanked the last couple of days.


----------



## Bridget S

I'm not caught up, but I tagged
Monique
Steven Hawk
Cball
MAMiller
Bar Steward


----------



## Ricky Sides

I read the thread. There were some very unkind things said. I wouldn't worry about it Gertie. Some people are just mean spirited.

We love you here. I haven't read the book they are referencing but I did read your short story. Therefore, I think I know the quality of your work. From what I've seen, it's top shelf.

*Hugs*

Ricky


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

I read the thread myself, and I only saw what was basically just two people talking to each other. Don't worry about it.

David Dalglish


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> I read the thread. There were some very unkind things said. I wouldn't worry about it Gertie. Some people are just mean spirited.
> 
> We love you here. I haven't read the book they are referencing but I did read your short story. Therefore, I think I know the quality of your work. From what I've seen, it's top shelf.
> 
> *Hugs*
> 
> Ricky


You're an angel, Ricky. The lady that made the worst comments is well-known for her venom. I'm not going to lose any sleep over it. It's like I finally got my first bad review. 

I had to laugh when she said I must have a lot of friends. Darn right I do.


----------



## Cliff Ball

I've caught up with the tagging. Thanks to everyone who has tagged me so far.

Quick question, though, is $3.79 too much to charge for a new novel on Kindle? I have it at $3.99 everywhere else for the e-book, so I was wondering. Any advice, since even after 3 years, I'm still learning the ropes to this business.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

cliffball said:


> I've caught up with the tagging. Thanks to everyone who has tagged me so far.
> 
> Quick question, though, is $3.79 too much to charge for a new novel on Kindle? I have it at $3.99 everywhere else for the e-book, so I was wondering. Any advice, since even after 3 years, I'm still learning the ropes to this business.


Most of us started out at .99. That was before the 70% royalty was offered. I priced my first book at $2.99 in February and when I released my second book, I priced it at $2.99. Tried .99 for a couple of weeks, but I did nearly as well at the higher price.

You've got very well-known authors selling at $2.99. Hard for an unknown to compete at a higher price. Just my .02.


----------



## Cliff Ball

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Most of us started out at .99. That was before the 70% royalty was offered. I priced my first book at $2.99 in February and when I released my second book, I priced it at $2.99. Tried .99 for a couple of weeks, but I did nearly as well at the higher price.
> 
> You've got very well-known authors selling at $2.99. Hard for an unknown to compete at a higher price. Just my .02.


Thanks. My first novel is at $.99 and my 2nd is at $2.99, so I should probably price it there.


----------



## Learnmegood

Got Robin's new ones.

Gertie, I read some of that thread, and all I can say is that there will always be some people who just have WAAAAAY too much time on their hands. If all they can do is obsess over what cover fronts their particular genre (when it's your OWN book, it's ok to obsess!!), then there's nothing you can do with 'em.

A request: If anyone would please be so kind as to help me tag down a couple of things on my new edition of Learn Me Good: http://www.amazon.com/Learn-Me-Good-John-Pearson/dp/145364668X/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1277680386&sr=8-5

I have no idea how these tags got there in the first place, but creek, child abuse (!), god, family saga, heaven, mystery, suspense, gripping, murder, and romance should not be tagged. And the child abuse one actually sends a horrid message about my poor book!

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks for your support, John. It doesn't bother me if someone doesn't like my work, but to call my reviews laughable is an insult to my readers. I've decided not to bother to answer them. You're right. Obsessing over a book cover is ridiculous. They'll probably vote down more of my tags, but I'll be back up there again.  

Took care of your maltags.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

John:  You need more tags for Learnmegood.  Even if we vote the bad ones down below 0, the top 10 will still show up on the product page, which will include some of them.  Think up some more tags and we'll vote them up, driving the 'bad' tags to the second page.

Gertie:  I phoned my girlfriend and had her vote your tag up one.  Such a childish game they are playing, I had to do something ... but I wouldn't sink to their level.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

D.A. Boulter said:


> John: You need more tags for Learnmegood. Even if we vote the bad ones down below 0, the top 10 will still show up on the product page, which will include some of them. Think up some more tags and we'll vote them up, driving the 'bad' tags to the second page.
> 
> Gertie: I phoned my girlfriend and had her vote your tag up one. Such a childish game they are playing, I had to do something ... but I wouldn't sink to their level.


Thanks, DA. When I checked this morning, there were two more neg votes, but my count only went down by one. That must have been your friend.

It irritated me that they accused me of having people vote down Kleypas. I don't play that way. I think they don't understand that tagging isn't an endorsement of a book, it's just an identifier.

Thanks again.


----------



## TSOROZ

Pity you can't get paid for tagging  I've been tagging like a maniac since I joined these boards 

Can some of you guys tag a newly uploaded Thriller for me in return?

Thanks!









http://www.amazon.com/Damned-Nation-Carroll-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B003XYEBNW/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=A1NBCVVM1MRWGW&s=digital-text&qid=1280916903&sr=1-3


----------



## kcmay

You got it!


----------



## William Meikle

Deep breath, dive in.... caught up again


----------



## mamiller

Gotcha T.S.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You're tagged, TS. Good luck with the new one.


----------



## Zack Hamric

TSOROZ said:


> Pity you can't get paid for tagging  I've been tagging like a maniac since I joined these boards
> 
> Can some of you guys tag a newly uploaded Thriller for me in return?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Damned-Nation-Carroll-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B003XYEBNW/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=A1NBCVVM1MRWGW&s=digital-text&qid=1280916903&sr=1-3


Tagged ya! Zack


----------



## kahuna

TSOROZ

I've got you all tagged!

Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help"

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

and "spirituality."

http://www.amazon.com/Slow-Love-Polynesian-Pillow-Book/dp/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_top_yt_edpp?page=2&sortBy=popularity

Many thanks,

Kahuna



TSOROZ said:


> Pity you can't get paid for tagging  I've been tagging like a maniac since I joined these boards
> 
> Can some of you guys tag a newly uploaded Thriller for me in return?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Damned-Nation-Carroll-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B003XYEBNW/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=A1NBCVVM1MRWGW&s=digital-text&qid=1280916903&sr=1-3


----------



## farrellclaire

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Found the reason I'm losing tags.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/tag/historical%20romance/forum/ref=cm_cd_ttp_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=FxAM906CKYVNOT&cdThread=Tx2VL7132L9X9FP&displayType=tagsDetail
> 
> Yes, it's a concerted effort by the historical romance community at Amazon. After the comments made by Romance Reader #1, it's no wonder my sales have tanked the last couple of days.


That's incredibly mean-spirited.  Never mind the tag bullies, you'll be in the top two spots at some stage, I bet.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

farrellclaire said:


> That's incredibly mean-spirited.  Never mind the tag bullies, you'll be in the top two spots at some stage, I bet.


Thanks. I appreciate the encouragement. I know the indefatigable taggers will rally behind me.


----------



## Staceywb

Tagged you T.S.


----------



## Learnmegood

D.A. Boulter said:


> John: You need more tags for Learnmegood. Even if we vote the bad ones down below 0, the top 10 will still show up on the product page, which will include some of them. Think up some more tags and we'll vote them up, driving the 'bad' tags to the second page.
> 
> Gertie: I phoned my girlfriend and had her vote your tag up one. Such a childish game they are playing, I had to do something ... but I wouldn't sink to their level.


Thanks! Will do!


----------



## TSOROZ

Great thanks!

I think I got you all!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Should be caught up:

C. Ball
J. Pearson
T.S. O'Rourke


----------



## Hair of the Dog

I have tagged a dozen more (working my way slowly through the long list).


----------



## Barry Eysman

mamiller said I could come by about tagging Candles for November. Short stories, some widely varying themes.
looking at your tags helps too.
take care,
Barry


----------



## mamiller

Barry has no tags currently on his book.  I think he is looking for suggestions.  I believe two candidates might be "Short Stories" and "Nostalgia"?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Barry, we'll be more than happy to tag your books, but we need something to check off.  I can add short stories, but I don't know what else you want.  romance, horror, ghost, paranormal, fantasy.

You can add up to 15 tags. Let us know and we'll tag away.

Welcome to the thread.


----------



## William Meikle

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Barry, we'll be more than happy to tag your books, but we need something to check off. I can add short stories, but I don't know what else you want. romance, horror, ghost, paranormal, fantasy.
> 
> You can add up to 15 tags. Let us know and we'll tag away.
> 
> Welcome to the thread.


I added short stories, collection, november, autumn and fall for Barry.


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged TS's new book, and Barry's book that had tags. The other had none.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Barry, I added several tags for Candles. Let me know if they are okay. I can still edit what I added.


----------



## JCPhelps

Tagged what I could for Barry!


----------



## Victorine

Tagged Cliff, Barry and TS.

John: I added Kindleboards Author to your book.  I couldn't think of any others... but I suppose we can add your name?  Something for all of us to tag up and push the others down.

Gertie: What silly cats they are.  I don't think they have the power of us Kindleboarders though!  KB Unite!  Ha ha ha ha!

Vicki


----------



## JoeMitchell

Tagged:
Powers vs. Power 1 & 2
Damned Nation
Candles for November


----------



## Bar steward

Tagged

Damned Nation

Crescent Rising

Slow Love: A Polynesian Pillow Book

Glimpse

Peace Warrior


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Victorine said:


> Gertie: What silly cats they are. I don't think they have the power of us Kindleboarders though! KB Unite! Ha ha ha ha!
> 
> Vicki


They certainly don't have our class, our savoir faire, our style, our panache, our ... well you get the picture.

I'm thinking it might rebound against them. Sales have picked up again. Might have made some people curious.


----------



## Staceywb

Tagged Barry and downvoted the bad tags for Learnmegood.


----------



## TSOROZ

All caught up again! Thanks guys!



If anyone is bored my novel Ganglands could do with a little push as well 









http://www.amazon.com/Ganglands-ebook/dp/B003XYEBWI/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=A1NBCVVM1MRWGW&s=digital-text&qid=1281004413&sr=1-3

Cheers!

T.S.


----------



## mamiller

(sigh)  I am soooooooo bored that I tagged T.S.'s Ganglands.  hahahaha


----------



## TSOROZ

Thanks mate - favour returned 

Now we have another challenge....

www.Amazon.co.uk (the English Amazon site)has just opened its Kindle Store. All of our books appear to be listed, I think... check for yourselves...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=T.S.%20O%27Rourke

Now - the issue is that there are/were no tage on any of my books on that site... so *we should start a UK tag list as wel*l - as we are all starting from scratch on the UK site it gives us a head start on those who are not exchanging tags 

Here are my UK links...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Death-Call-Carroll-Grant-Mysteries/dp/B003X978GO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1281011159&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ganglands/dp/B003XYEBWI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1281011159&sr=1-2
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mirror/dp/B003XVYJ5K/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1281011159&sr=1-3
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Damned-Nation-Carroll-Grant-Mysteries/dp/B003XYEBNW/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1281011159&sr=1-4
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Republican-Irish-Civil-War-Story/dp/B003XT5J7E/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1281011159&sr=1-5


----------



## Gertie Kindle

TS, unfortunately, we've found that we can't tag on the UK site unless we have a UK account. A few people here do so it doesn't hurt to put up your link.


----------



## TSOROZ

That's odd - because I was able to tag my own books over there...


----------



## D.A. Boulter

I, also, appear to have been able to tag my books.

However, I didn't see any tags on TS's books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

D.A. Boulter said:


> I, also, appear to have been able to tag my books.
> 
> However, I didn't see any tags on TS's books.


I thought I'd give it a try, but I didn't see any tags, either. Did you sign in to your UK account DA?


----------



## Cliff Ball

TSOROZ said:


> Thanks mate - favour returned
> 
> Now we have another challenge....
> 
> www.Amazon.co.uk (the English Amazon site)has just opened its Kindle Store. All of our books appear to be listed, I think... check for yourselves...
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=T.S.%20O%27Rourke
> 
> Now - the issue is that there are/were no tags on any of my books on that site... so *we should start a UK tag list as wel*l - as we are all starting from scratch on the UK site it gives us a head start on those who are not exchanging tags
> 
> Here are my UK links...
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Death-Call-Carroll-Grant-Mysteries/dp/B003X978GO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1281011159&sr=1-1
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ganglands/dp/B003XYEBWI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1281011159&sr=1-2
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mirror/dp/B003XVYJ5K/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1281011159&sr=1-3
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Damned-Nation-Carroll-Grant-Mysteries/dp/B003XYEBNW/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1281011159&sr=1-4
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Republican-Irish-Civil-War-Story/dp/B003XT5J7E/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1281011159&sr=1-5


I was just about to ask the same question...

Well, here are my UK tags for all three of my novels(and their Kindle counterpart)

The Usurper paperback
Kindle of The Usurper
Don't Mess With Earth paperback
Kindle version of DMWE
Out of Time paperback edition 1
Edition 2 in Kindle for Out of Time

Thanks!


----------



## Cliff Ball

By the way, I've never bought anything from the UK Amazon site, you just have to have an account, which I did when the Author Central opened up for us to use earlier in the year.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I thought I'd give it a try, but I didn't see any tags, either. Did you sign in to your UK account DA?


I don't have a UK account. I'd never been to Amazon UK before today. I just signed in if I were signing into Amazon.com or Amazon.ca and it worked.


----------



## William Meikle

My UK Kindle store is here if anyone has the inclination to tag them

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=William%20Meikle


----------



## D.A. Boulter

williemeikle said:


> My UK Kindle store is here if anyone has the inclination to tag them
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=William%20Meikle


I tagged the first 4, but the last three had no tags.

Here are mine:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Piltons-Moon-Vengeance-Is-Mine/dp/B003TXS5A2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1281012129&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003XVYGVM/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003P2VH98/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I was able to sign in using my US account. I tagged some of Willie's books, but the last three on the list don't show any tags.

I'll keep trying for everyone else.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sorry, DA. I tried, but no tags are showing.


----------



## JCPhelps

Wow, again! 'I can do this, I can do this.' haha. I'm getting started on the uk tags.

Here are my links - thanks so much for all your help!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Color-Me-Grey-J-Phelps/dp/0981769004/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1281017810&sr=1-4
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shades-Grey-J-C-Phelps/dp/0981769012/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1281017810&sr=1-5
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Reflections-Three-Alexis-Stanton-Chronicles/dp/B003L0QR3K/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1281017810&sr=1-6
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shades-Grey-Alexis-Stanton-Chronicles/dp/B003L0QT1A/ref=sr_1_7?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1281017810&sr=1-7
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Color-Grey-Alexis-Stanton-Chronicles/dp/B003L202M0/ref=sr_1_8?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1281017810&sr=1-8


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tried tagging you, JC, but no tags were showing.

I noticed your pricing info is not available. I'm wondering if that is the problem. Do you have to have a sale or at least all the info on the book showing before we can tag?

Keep an eye on your product pages and let us know. You, too, TS, DA, Cliff and Willie. We stand ready to tag away.


----------



## Nell Gavin

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> TS, unfortunately, we've found that we can't tag on the UK site unless we have a UK account. A few people here do so it doesn't hurt to put up your link.


I have a UK account. I once bought a gift for someone in Europe. Yay for that, eh?


----------



## Nell Gavin

williemeikle said:


> My UK Kindle store is here if anyone has the inclination to tag them
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=William%20Meikle


I'm getting you.


----------



## Nell Gavin

JCPhelps said:


> Wow, again! 'I can do this, I can do this.' haha. I'm getting started on the uk tags.
> 
> Here are my links - thanks so much for all your help!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Color-Me-Grey-J-Phelps/dp/0981769004/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1281017810&sr=1-4
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shades-Grey-J-C-Phelps/dp/0981769012/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1281017810&sr=1-5
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Reflections-Three-Alexis-Stanton-Chronicles/dp/B003L0QR3K/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1281017810&sr=1-6
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shades-Grey-Alexis-Stanton-Chronicles/dp/B003L0QT1A/ref=sr_1_7?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1281017810&sr=1-7
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Color-Grey-Alexis-Stanton-Chronicles/dp/B003L202M0/ref=sr_1_8?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1281017810&sr=1-8


What tags do you want?


----------



## Nell Gavin

Forgot. Here's mine: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Threads-Reincarnation-Anne-Boleyn/dp/B0011DDQRE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1281018966&sr=1-1


----------



## liam.judge

Could you guys tag my book on the U.K. Amazon 'site?
Here's the link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Personal-Finance-People-Who-Hate/dp/B003R7LAI4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&s=digital-text&qid=1281019496&sr=1-1


----------



## JCPhelps

I think I was able to tag all of T.S. O'Rourke but I had to type them all in.  The tags didn't show for me.  I went to his amazon (US) page and just retyped the tags from there.  I don't have a UK account that I know of, just signed in.  I'm working on doing the same for everyone else.

Here is my tag list.  	(kindle where applicable)
action, action adventure, shades of grey, reflections of grey, adventure, womens fiction, contemporary fiction, j c phelps, fiction, alexis stanton chronicles, kindleboard author, womens adventure, chick lit, color me grey, kindle

Thanks!


----------



## William Meikle

JCPhelps said:


> I think I was able to tag all of T.S. O'Rourke but I had to type them all in. The tags didn't show for me. I went to his amazon (US) page and just retyped the tags from there. I don't have a UK account that I know of, just signed in. I'm working on doing the same for everyone else.
> 
> Here is my tag list. (kindle where applicable)
> action, action adventure, shades of grey, reflections of grey, adventure, womens fiction, contemporary fiction, j c phelps, fiction, alexis stanton chronicles, kindleboard author, womens adventure, chick lit, color me grey, kindle
> 
> Thanks!


Strangely, the only tags I see on the UK site are the ones I entered myself and that my wife did. Everything sitting at 2 tagged. Anybody see any different?


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Weird.  When first I went to Amazon UK, the prices were on my books.  Now 'pricing not available'.


----------



## donna callea

I tagged:
TS
Barry
Willie's UK
Liam's UK

I tried to do DA's and JC's UK books, but there were no tags.

Nell, I tried to tag Threads UK, too, but wasn't able to. There were tags listed, but no numbers, and nothing happened when I tried to click the tags. I'll check again later.

If anyone would like to tag my UK listings, I'd really appreciate it.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/New-Coastal-Times/dp/B003AOA86E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1281022624&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Haircut-New-Years-Tale/dp/B0031MA3H4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1281022240&sr=1-1


----------



## D.A. Boulter

I don't see any tags, Donna.  I think we may have to wait until things settle down a little.  After all, they're not open until 27 August.


----------



## Monique

I have a UK account and am having the same issues as y'all. Can add tags, but can't see any existing tags. I think it's just so new the database is still settling down. Is exciting to know that our books will be available there too!

PS - I tagged Candles for November. I'd already gotten the rest of you!


----------



## Learnmegood

Does it seem ridiculous to anyone else that the US and UK book pages are completely disconnected from one another?  I mean, Amazon US and Amazon UK are not totally separate companies.  They are both part of Amazon.  So why wouldn't my book over the pond have all of the same reviews, tags, etc that it does here in the states??


----------



## DonnaFaz

Spectre-7 said:


> Would it help? Darn tootin' it would! I'd consider you my own personal saint, Ron.
> 
> I'd also recommend that Donna add your list to the first post, so folks have an easy time finding it. That would make this thread so much more convenient.


I don't mind including a list in my OP at the beginning of the thread. I'll do it as soon as I come across it. I arrived home from Italy late yesterday. I have about 16 pages to catch up on.

So far, I've tagged:
julieann
rcanepa
spectre-7
kylehealey
tj perkins
Ron
HP Mallory

modified to add:
Noah
DNathan (voted down 'anthology')
Scott
LB
Valmore
Monique
KC

Still have 9 pages to go, but I have laundry to do.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nell Gavin said:


> Forgot. Here's mine: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Threads-Reincarnation-Anne-Boleyn/dp/B0011DDQRE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1281018966&sr=1-1


I saw your tags, but they wouldn't save. I'll try again later.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

May I suggest we hold off on the UK tagging until the end of the month? Too many people are having too much trouble.  Too much chance of missing someone. 

I also like TS' suggestion of having a separate UK thread so we can keep track. How does everyone feel about that?

Liam, I was able to tag yours no problem.


----------



## BobbyDeVito

wow, what a great idea!

please take a look at mine, and tag it how you see fit 

http://www.amazon.com/BURNED-Living-Through-Guitarist-ebook/dp/B003XF1ETK/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1


----------



## Gertie Kindle

BobbyDeVito said:


> wow, what a great idea!
> 
> please take a look at mine, and tag it how you see fit
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/BURNED-Living-Through-Guitarist-ebook/dp/B003XF1ETK/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1


Good ranking, Bobby. Welcome to the thread. Got you tagged.


----------



## Monique

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Good ranking, Bobby. Welcome to the thread. Got you tagged.


Sure is. You've really hit the ground running.

Consider yourself tagged.


----------



## William Meikle

Learnmegood said:


> Does it seem ridiculous to anyone else that the US and UK book pages are completely disconnected from one another? I mean, Amazon US and Amazon UK are not totally separate companies. They are both part of Amazon. So why wouldn't my book over the pond have all of the same reviews, tags, etc that it does here in the states??


It's always been the same. Long before Kindle came along, my paperbacks always had different tags and reviews on the different sites. And it gets worse... you've forgotten about Amazon Canada, France, Germany, Japan etc


----------



## Gertie Kindle

williemeikle said:
 

> It's always been the same. Long before Kindle came along, my paperbacks always had different tags and reviews on the different sites. And it gets worse... you've forgotten about Amazon Canada, France, Germany, Japan etc


Gadzooks! Do you mean we'll be getting reports from all those sites? I noticed the UK report is available on dtp. Nothing there, yet, of course, but I'm looking forward to checking my sales there 20 times a day.


----------



## ScottLCollins




----------



## Sandra Edwards

Scott, I tagged you. 

FYI: only one of my books can be tagged right now (Crazy For You). The other isn't in the Kindle store yet 

Thanks,
Sandy


----------



## ScottLCollins

Sandy, consider yourself tagged. Now done with pages 147 and 148, except for the UK titles which still don't seem to be working right.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Caught up for the day.  Got the following:

B. Eysman
T.S.O.
B. DeVito
S. Collins


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged all the books that I can up to this point. Like many others, I cannot tage UK books.

Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ScottLCollins said:


> Sandy, consider yourself tagged. Now done with pages 147 and 148, except for the UK titles which still don't seem to be working right.


We've started a separate thread for the UK titles. Everyone has to enter their tags manually to their books and it seems we have to wait a day or two before the rest of us can see them and tag.

Here's the link.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg571978.html#msg571978


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I saw your tags, but they wouldn't save. I'll try again later.


I just rechecked. It looks like they did save.


----------



## Thea J

Wow. 13 pages behind already, but I'll get started again and hope to catch up quickly.

I have a new book, Francesca's Legacy, and I'd be deeply grateful if people would tag it. The Kindle link is in my signature. Also, this is the link to the book on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Francescas-Legacy-Sepp-Klemens-Novel/dp/1451522002/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1

Thank you. This thread is amazing!


----------



## Monique

Thea,

It is hard to keep up, isn't it? Francesca's Legacy has been tagged.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Thea...I tagged Francesca's Legacy. It looks like I'd previously tagged A Shunned Man 

Sandy


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Francesca's Legacy.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Everyone on pages 139 - 147 is tagged for their US versions, including:


PELGRAFF (Kindle Edition)
by Boulter D.A. (Author) 

I Will Last Through (Kindle Edition)
by Grierson Huffman (Author) 

Don't Mess With Earth (Kindle Edition)
by Cliff Ball (Author) 

The Usurper (Kindle Edition)
by Cliff Ball (Author) 

Xanthan Gumm (Kindle Edition)
by Robin Reed (Author) 

Powers vs. Power Book One (Kindle Edition)
by Robin Reed (Author) 

Powers vs. Power Book Two (Kindle Edition)
by Robin Reed (Author) 

Candles for November (Kindle Edition)
by Eysman, Barry (Author) 

First Snap of Winter (Kindle Edition)
by Barry Eysman (Author) 

On Mornings of January Snows (Kindle Edition)
by Barry Eysman (Author) 

Ganglands (Kindle Edition)
by T.S. O'Rourke (Author) 


Heading over to the UK thread and rolling up my sleeves


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your new one tagged, Thea. Good luck with it.


----------



## OliverCrommer

tagged scott and bobby


----------



## mamiller

Got your new one, Thea, beautiful cover!  And somehow I managed to miss Scott, but he's all tagged up.  Everyone else I'm caught up with.  Happy Friday!


----------



## D.M. Trink

Oh no --I'm behind again!
I'm working backwards so I've tagged:

Thea
Scott
Bobby

Thanks to all for tagging mine!
Delyse


----------



## liam.judge

Learnmegood said:


> Does it seem ridiculous to anyone else that the US and UK book pages are completely disconnected from one another? I mean, Amazon US and Amazon UK are not totally separate companies. They are both part of Amazon. So why wouldn't my book over the pond have all of the same reviews, tags, etc that it does here in the states??


I agree. I'd love to know why also.


----------



## liam.judge

williemeikle said:


> Strangely, the only tags I see on the UK site are the ones I entered myself and that my wife did. Everything sitting at 2 tagged. Anybody see any different?


I have the same problem, it only counts the tags i added by myself.


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged:

Donna Callea (Amazon U.K. books)
Bobby Devito
Thea J (latest book)


----------



## Zack Hamric

BobbyDeVito said:


> wow, what a great idea!
> 
> please take a look at mine, and tag it how you see fit
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/BURNED-Living-Through-Guitarist-ebook/dp/B003XF1ETK/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1


Bobby,

Tagged you! Zack


----------



## ScottLCollins

Another page of tagging done. Only 145 left.


----------



## kahuna

BOBBYDEVITO
TSOROZ
NELLGAVIN
BARRYEYEMAN
BARSTEWARD
THEAJ
SCOTTCOLLINS

I've got you all tagged!

Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help"

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

and "spirituality."

http://www.amazon.com/Slow-Love-Polynesian-Pillow-Book/dp/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_top_yt_edpp?page=2&sortBy=popularity

Many thanks,

Kahuna (#1



ScottLCollins said:


> Another page of tagging done. Only 145 left.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Hmmm... a slow day!

Thea J


----------



## Staceywb

I've tagged all new ones up to this point.  I added tags to Glimpse on UK, but haven't tagged anyone else there yet.  I'll try later.  Gotta go grocery shopping!

Stacey


----------



## Vyrl

Scott
Bobby
Thea 
Monique

All tagged!

Much love and luck to you all!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Steven L. Hawk said:


> Hmmm... a slow day!
> 
> Thea J


I think everyone is over on our UK tagging thread. Join us. It's crazy over there.


----------



## traceya

Hi all - got busy doing final edits and formatting for Ursula's Quest and seems like I've missed *a lot* 

Tagged this round -
Pelgraff for D.A
Scott/Bar Steward
K.C x both
L.B
Amy's new one
Valmore's new one
Monique
Grierson
T.S. x all 
Cliff's two new ones
Robin's two new ones
Barry
Bobby
Scott x all
Thea's new one

Pretty sure I'm caught up again.... If I've missed you please let me know

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## DonnaFaz

I can't believe I've caught up!

I tagged:
DA Boulter
Grierson
Cliff
R Reed
LearnMeGood (voted down tags)
TS - US and UK versions
Barry (all books except the one that had no tags)
JCPhelps - UK books
Liam - UK
Donna C - UK
Bobby
Thea

I've had no trouble tagging the UK books. And I've checked to see that the tags 'took'. However, some of the UK titles didn't have tags, so I'll go back later and check. If your name isn't listed above, your UK book wasn't showing tags for me.

~Donna~


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's the link to our UK tagging thread.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg571978.html#msg571978

Join us over there. It's easier to keep track if we keep separate threads.


----------



## Amyshojai

Whew...just tagged 10 pages and all caught up again! If y'all would, please tag my newest....the "aging dog" book. 

Please and thanks!
woof,
amy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your new one, Amy.


----------



## swcleveland

Please tag Pale Boundaries at:

http://www.amazon.com/Pale-Boundaries-Scott-Cleveland/dp/B0036FU0U6/ref=si_aps_sup_digr?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1281145868&sr=1-1
and, if you wouldn't mind, at:
http://www.amazon.com/Pale-Boundaries-Scott-Cleveland/dp/1449994954/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1281145868&sr=1-1

I'll get started on the earlier posts to this thread--looks like I've got some computer time ahead of me!


----------



## Joel Arnold

I tagged:

Bobby D.
Monique
Scott C.
Thea
Amy's new one.


Joel


----------



## mamiller

I got Scott C and I was missing two of Amy's...all caught up now.  

How quickly the day went by.  whewww


----------



## Monique

And the hits just keep on coming...

Tagged:

Erich's Plea
An Unholy Encounter
A Very Hairy Adventure
Complete Care for Your Aging Dog
Pale Boundaries x 2


----------



## Zack Hamric

swcleveland said:


> Please tag Pale Boundaries at:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Pale-Boundaries-Scott-Cleveland/dp/B0036FU0U6/ref=si_aps_sup_digr?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1281145868&sr=1-1
> and, if you wouldn't mind, at:
> http://www.amazon.com/Pale-Boundaries-Scott-Cleveland/dp/1449994954/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1281145868&sr=1-1
> 
> I'll get started on the earlier posts to this thread--looks like I've got some computer time ahead of me!


Scott,

Tagged ya!

ZAck


----------



## swcleveland

Okay, I got the first two pages of this thread taken care of, and everyone on this page (I think), now the wife is telling me to get the @#$%^ off the computer. 

Back at it in the AM, and thanks, guys!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got yours tagged, Scott.


----------



## Vyrl

Scott C. -- got yours tagged.


----------



## Joel Arnold

Also got Scott C!

Joel


----------



## Staceywb

Ditto!


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Couldn't find any new ones since last time.
Ann.


----------



## OliverCrommer

tagged swcleveland.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Amy:  Tagged you and added 'canine'.  -- and this even though I don't particularly like dogs!

Scott:  tagged.  You have a tag 'interplanitary travel'.  Should be 'interplanetary'.


----------



## Vyrl

Got you tagged, PA


----------



## Sandra Edwards

tagged Scott C.

FYI: you can only tag one of my books (Crazy For You). The other one's not in the Kindle store yet 

Thanks,
Sandy


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Tagged the following:

R. Fanney
A.  Shojai
S. Cleveland (and downloaded the sample!)

Thanks all!
S.


----------



## kahuna

SW CLEVELAND

I've got you all tagged!

Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help"

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

and "spirituality."

http://www.amazon.com/Slow-Love-Polynesian-Pillow-Book/dp/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_top_yt_edpp?page=2&sortBy=popularity

Many thanks,

Kahuna (#1



swcleveland said:


> Okay, I got the first two pages of this thread taken care of, and everyone on this page (I think), now the wife is telling me to get the @#$%^ off the computer.
> 
> Back at it in the AM, and thanks, guys!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I tagged the new books listed. since my last post.

Ricky


----------



## kcmay

Whew! I'm all caught up again. For now.


----------



## William Meikle

kcmay said:


> Whew! I'm all caught up again. For now.


Me too


----------



## DonnaFaz

I tagged Amy's aging dog and Scott C's Pale Boundaries. I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. It's sunny here on Ocean City, so I going to hit the beach for a bit.

~Donna~


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
Got Scott tagged - both versions.

Now would please like some tags for my newest release - yes it's finally here - Ursula's Quest: Book Two of the Witchcraft Wars











No description yet but I can promise more action, more adventure, more answers and yes, even more questions as my heroes continue their fight against the evil witch Shallendara.

Thanks all,
Trace


----------



## Ricky Sides

Trace,

Tagged, and bought. Love the cover.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## J.

Caught up again! Now to move over to the UK Tags thread...


----------



## Debbiek

Oh Yeah I love tags! I will tag all of you right after I post this!  Please tag me!

http://www.amazon.com/Answers-simple-Childs-Prayer-ebook/dp/B003YL4G6Q/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_3

http://www.amazon.com/Growing-Teens-ebook/dp/B003XNTD22/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_3

http://www.amazon.com/Crack-Code-woman-thinking-ebook/dp/B003Y8XOJ4/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_2


----------



## Ricky Sides

Got you tagged dramalove.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Tagged you, Dr. Mama Love. And welcome to the thread.

~Donna~


----------



## William Meikle

drmamalove said:


> Oh Yeah I love tags! I will tag all of you right after I post this!  Please tag me!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Answers-simple-Childs-Prayer-ebook/dp/B003YL4G6Q/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_3
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Growing-Teens-ebook/dp/B003XNTD22/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_3
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Crack-Code-woman-thinking-ebook/dp/B003Y8XOJ4/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_2


Got you. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Monique

traceya said:


> Hi all,
> Got Scott tagged - both versions.
> 
> Now would please like some tags for my newest release - yes it's finally here - Ursula's Quest: Book Two of the Witchcraft Wars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No description yet but I can promise more action, more adventure, more answers and yes, even more questions as my heroes continue their fight against the evil witch Shallendara.
> 
> Thanks all,
> Trace


Tagified!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your new one, Tracey, Congrats.

Also tagged drmamalove.

If I haven't mentioned your name, I might have missed you. Let me know so I can double check and get you tagged.


----------



## swcleveland

Okay, got page 3&4 taken care of, as well as everyone who posted since my last. Thanks again!



D.A. Boulter said:


> Scott: You have a tag 'interplanitary travel'. Should be 'interplanetary'.


I saw that--it came from someone else! 



Steven L. Hawk said:


> Tagged the following:
> 
> S. Cleveland (and downloaded the sample!)


Cool! I hope you like it! 

Now I'll go ice my mouse finger and hit it again this pm.


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged the latest book by Amy Shojai
Tagged Kindle Book and Paperback book by SW Cleveland
Tagged all books by Dr Mama Love
Tagged the latest book by Tracey A


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

Ok! Just tagged:
Scott
Robert
Amy
Scott
Tracey
Jaimie
I should be caught up!


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

OK....I just tagged...

Noah
Swcleveland
Steven Hawk
Monique
Drmamalove
KcMay

Still have a few more to get caught up on!  I'd appreciate any tagbacks for mine as well.....preferrably not Kindle author or Kindle books...trying to get these ones bumped off eventually.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## mamiller

Dr. Mama and James are new for me!  Gotcha


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Everyone is tagged from page 148 to 149

including:

BURNED - Living Through the 80s and 90s as a Rock Guitarist (Kindle Edition)
by Bobby DeVito (Author) 

Days' End (Kindle Edition)
by Scott L. Collins (Author) 

FRANCESCA'S LEGACY (A Sepp Klemens Novel) (Kindle Edition)
by Thea J. Nilsson (Author) 

Ursula's Quest: Book Two of the Witchcraft Wars (Kindle Edition)
by Tracey Alley (Author) 

Pale Boundaries (Kindle Edition)
by Scott Cleveland (Author)


----------



## swcleveland

Through page 10 now...plus today's posts, of course!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

swcleveland said:


> Through page 10 now...plus today's posts, of course!


I tagged your U.S. book while I was tagging your UK book.


----------



## Vyrl

Tagged:

Trace (New one -- congrats!)
Dr Mama
Phillip 

Best to all!


----------



## traceya

Ricky Sides said:


> Trace,
> 
> Tagged, and bought. Love the cover.
> 
> Have a great day,
> Ricky


Thanks Ricky - Hope you like it 

Tagged all three by Dr Mama Love

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## DonnaFaz

Tracey, tagged your newest. Congrats!

~Donna~


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Tagged: 

Tracey's newest 
Dr. Mama Love (3 books) 



Sandy


----------



## Pamela Burford

sierra09 said:


> The only way I know to remove a tag is to have people go back to the listing and disagree with that tag. That will slowly get it removed I believe.


I'm new to all this and trying to get up to speed on tagging. Is there actually a way to disagree with tags? I see where one can click to agree. My books have totally inaccurate tags and I'd love to do something about that.

Thanks, everyone, for the great info! And I'm happy to exchange tags, just let me know how you'd like your books tagged. For both of mine I want: romance, contemporary romance, romantic comedy, and humorous romance.

Pam


----------



## William Meikle

Pamela Burford said:


> I'm new to all this and trying to get up to speed on tagging. Is there actually a way to disagree with tags? I see where one can click to agree. My books have totally inaccurate tags and I'd love to do something about that.
> 
> Thanks, everyone, for the great info! And I'm happy to exchange tags, just let me know how you'd like your books tagged. For both of mine I want: romance, contemporary romance, romantic comedy, and humorous romance.
> 
> Pam


Got you tagged Pam. Welcome to the thread.

We mostly work on the honor system and tag everybody that posts here. I never check who's tagging me back, but it's been working pretty well so far.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Yes you can disagree with tags. Just click agree with these tags. That will open another screen in which there are checkboxes. Let your mouse hover over the checkboxes and another popup screen appears in which you agree or disagree with the tags.

Welcome to the thread.

Please post the tags you want voted down.


----------



## Patricia Ryan/P.B. Ryan

Hi, all... Pam Burford's clone here. I've got 12--count 'em, 12--books newly published on Kindle, so I want to get started on my own good-faith tagging campaign before I step up and make my own request.    I find out who needs tagging just by poring through the posts? There's no centralized list? (she asked hopefully)

Pat


----------



## William Meikle

Patricia Ryan/P.B. Ryan said:


> Hi, all... Pam Burford's clone here. I've got 12--count 'em, 12--books newly published on Kindle, so I want to get started on my own good-faith tagging campaign before I step up and make my own request.  I find out who needs tagging just by poring through the posts? There's no centralized list? (she asked hopefully)
> 
> Pat


No central list. Just start at the top and plow through it  It's not as daunting as it seems. There's a lot of posts just saying "got you tagged", and you'll start to recognize who you've done already as you go through.

We mostly work on the honor system and tag everybody that posts here. I never check who's tagging me back, but it's been working pretty well so far.

Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pamela Burford said:


> I'm new to all this and trying to get up to speed on tagging. Is there actually a way to disagree with tags? I see where one can click to agree. My books have totally inaccurate tags and I'd love to do something about that.
> 
> Thanks, everyone, for the great info! And I'm happy to exchange tags, just let me know how you'd like your books tagged. For both of mine I want: romance, contemporary romance, romantic comedy, and humorous romance.
> 
> Pam


Tagged you, Pam. Are you sure those are the only four you want? Let us know which tags you want voted down. Welcome to the thread.

You can just tag the first 15 on my three books.

Please join us on our UK tagging thread as well.


----------



## Pamela Burford

Ricky Sides said:


> Yes you can disagree with tags. Just click agree with these tags. That will open another screen in which there are checkboxes. Let your mouse hover over the checkboxes and another popup screen appears in which you agree or disagree with the tags.
> 
> Welcome to the thread.
> 
> Please post the tags you want voted down.


Thanks so much, Ricky! I went back and "disagreed" with all the epic, fantasty, & paranormal tags on my 2 books, plus the references to other authors who write in unrelated genres.

So to tag you guys: Do I just click on all the existing tags (up to the limit of 15)? Like I said, I'm still getting the hang of this.

Pam


----------



## Pamela Burford

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tagged you, Pam. Are you sure those are the only four you want? Let us know which tags you want voted down. Welcome to the thread.
> 
> You can just tag the first 15 on my three books.
> 
> Please join us on our UK tagging thread as well.


Thanks so much, Margaret! I'll tag your books and as many of our fellow tag-boarders as I can manage. For the record, those 4 tags do relate to both of my book. You can also add the following to TOO DARN HOT: chef, restaurant, Long Island, fishing. And to SNOWED: snowed in, photographer, Gold Coast, Long Island, secrets. That's all I can think of at the moment besides Kindle author and such.

Pam


----------



## donna callea

This time around I got:

Bobby
Scott
Thea
Scott C.
Dr. Mama Love
Tracey's new book
Pamela
Patricia


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pamela Burford said:


> Thanks so much, Ricky! I went back and "disagreed" with all the epic, fantasty, & paranormal tags on my 2 books, plus the references to other authors who write in unrelated genres.


Voted them down.



> So to tag you guys: Do I just click on all the existing tags (up to the limit of 15)? Like I said, I'm still getting the hang of this.
> 
> Pam


Yes, just click on the boxes. Another way you can do it is hit "tt" and it will bring up a box with all the tags. Highlight the first 15 and they will appear in the box. Then save changes. Easier that way.


----------



## Pamela Burford

Sandra Edwards said:


> Tagged:
> 
> Tracey's newest
> Dr. Mama Love (3 books)
> 
> Sandy


Sandy, I tagged your book and added these two: rags to riches (a very popular romance premise which readers will look for) and secret baby (another popular one). Let me know if those aren't good.

Pam


----------



## Pamela Burford

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Voted them down.
> 
> Yes, just click on the boxes. Another way you can do it is hit "tt" and it will bring up a box with all the tags. Highlight the first 15 and they will appear in the box. Then save changes. Easier that way.


I tagged your books, Margaret. Just realized another good tag for my books is beach read. Jeez, it's like eating peanuts, hard to stop. 

Pam


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pamela Burford said:


> I tagged your books, Margaret. Just realized another good tag for my books is beach read. Jeez, it's like eating peanuts, hard to stop.
> 
> Pam


Yes, it is hard to stop. Then other people add tags you didn't think of (besides the maltags) and it just keeps growing. I added beach read to yours. Thanks for the tags.

Here's a link to a post in the UK tagging thread that lists books to be tagged if you would like to join us there. Other authors posted after this one, so keep going down the posts to the end.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg574932.html#msg574932


----------



## Pamela Burford

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes, it is hard to stop. Then other people add tags you didn't think of (besides the maltags) and it just keeps growing. I added beach read to yours. Thanks for the tags.
> 
> Here's a link to a post in the UK tagging thread that lists books to be tagged if you would like to join us there. Other authors posted after this one, so keep going down the posts to the end.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg574932.html#msg574932


Thanks for the link, and the tags.

Pam


----------



## Ricky Sides

P. B. Ryan,

I think I finally tagged all of your books, plus a few of another Patricia Ryan's. 

In view of the name challenge in tagging your books, it might be best if you compiled a list of links that go to your titles. Otherwise, I'm afraid people will follow the links and stop once they tag the dozen cat Patrica's books, which don't include all of those in your list.

Just advice.

In keeping with my own advice, Here is a link to a page for my titles.

http://www.amazon.com/s/qid=1256863753/ref=sr_gnr_spell?ie=UTF8&search-alias=aps&field-keywords=peacekeepers%20ricky%20sides

There is a book on the page that isn't mine, but that author is also here in this thread somewhere.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Learnmegood

I got Scott, James, Traceya's new one, Drmoma, Pamela, and Patricia...


----------



## Patricia Ryan/P.B. Ryan

Okay, I was going to hold off on posting my tag lists, because of the number of books involved (6 historical mysteries & 6 medieval romances), but since people are going ahead and doing it anyway (thanks, you guys are AWESOME!), here are the tags I'd like added (obviously, hitting tt, then cutting & pasting is easiest here):

For the HISTORICAL MYSTERIES by P.B. Ryan (not the romances by Patricia Ryan!), please insert these tags:

Historical mystery, Gilded Age mysteries, cozy mystery, woman sleuth, Boston, Patricia Ryan, PB Ryan, historical romantic suspense, romantic suspense, Victorian mystery, Boston mystery, Nell Sweeney, historical fiction, mystery, murder mystery

The books are:

Still Life With Murder








Murder in a Mill Town








Death on Beacon Hill








Murder on Black Friday








Murder in the North End








A Bucket of Ashes









Some of these books are perplexingly tagged with "contemporary fiction." If you notice that, would you please untag it?

Thanks so much!

Pat


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Pamela's books, voting down the bad tags.

Ricky


----------



## William Meikle

Patricia Ryan/P.B. Ryan said:


> ... here are the tags I'd like added
> 
> Pat


Got you Pat


----------



## Patricia Ryan/P.B. Ryan

And...here are the medieval romances. Use the links below. Don't rely a name search for Patricia Ryan. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE *DO NOT * tag books by the "Patricia Ryan" who started publishing romance ebooks using my name last November (my real, legal name, under which I've been publishing in that genre for 15 years). Her (?) books are published by Extasy books. Don't tag anything published by Extasy, I beg you! (Sorry if I seem a little touchy about this particular subject.)

The tags for my medievals are:

Historical romance, Medieval romance, Historical fiction, Medieval, Middle Ages, 12th century, Patricia Ryan, British historical fiction, Romance

Here are the books:

Falcon's Fire








Heaven's Fire








Secret Thunder








Wild Wind








Silken Threads








The Sun and the Moon









If you feel like earning a little extra credit  you might tag Silken Threads with "RITA Award" and The Sun and the Moon with "Romantic Times Award."

Oh, yeah, and there are some WTF tags on Silken Threads I wouldn't mind getting untagged: alternate reality, alternate worlds, Croatoan, horror, and Jamestown

This is a terrific venture, and I plan to see how many of your books I can tag during True Blood and Mad Men tonight.

Pat


----------



## Vyrl

Got both of yours, Patricia and Pamela. Best to you both and welcome!


----------



## William Meikle

All up to date again


----------



## Patricia Ryan/P.B. Ryan

Newbie question you've probably answered ad nauseaum, but are you folks familiar with the Tag my Books on Amazon site? http://tagmybookonamazon.wordpress.com/


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Got all six of Patricia's.

David Dalglish


----------



## Pamela Burford

Ricky Sides said:


> Tagged Pamela's books, voting down the bad tags.
> 
> Ricky


Thanks so much, Ricky! I tagged all your books.

Pam


----------



## Pamela Burford

Vyrl said:


> Got both of yours, Patricia and Pamela. Best to you both and welcome!


Thanks for the welcome. I tagged your books.

Pam


----------



## Pamela Burford

I got Donna C, Donna F, John, Willie, & David. More later.

Pam


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Busy day, today!  Tagged:

Tracey A.
Mama Love
Pamela F.
Patricia R.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you Pam.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Patricia Ryan/P.B. Ryan said:


> Newbie question you've probably answered ad nauseaum, but are you folks familiar with the Tag my Books on Amazon site? http://tagmybookonamazon.wordpress.com/


Yes, I have listed my books there in the past but never get as many tags as I do here.

To anyone who hasn't tagged my books yet, please do not tag _historical romance_. Every time I get to the top, there's a group who vote down my tags so don't waste a check.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pamela, I fixed yours up. Patricia, got your tagged.


----------



## Pamela Burford

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Pamela, I fixed yours up. Patricia, got your tagged.


Many thanks, Margaret!

Pat, I tagged not only your historicals but the mysteries you write as P.B. Ryan.

Pam


----------



## Monique

Just tagged:

Too Darn Hot (Kindle Edition)
Snowed (Kindle Edition)
Still Life With Murder (Nell Sweeney Mysteries (formerly Gilded Age Mysteries)) (Kindle Edition)
Murder in a Mill Town (Nell Sweeney Mysteries (Gilded Age Mysteries)) (Kindle Edition)
Death on Beacon Hill (Nell Sweeney Mysteries (Gilded Age Mysteries)) (Kindle Edition)
Murder on Black Friday (Nell Sweeney Mysteries (Gilded Age Mysteries)) (Kindle Edition)
A Bucket of Ashes (Nell Sweeney Mysteries) (Kindle Edition)
Falcon's Fire (Kindle Edition)
Heaven's Fire (Kindle Edition)
Secret Thunder (Kindle Edition)
Wild WInd (Kindle Edition)
Silken Threads (Kindle Edition)
The Sun and the Moon (Kindle Edition)

I tried to vote down the inappropriate tags too.

Phew!


----------



## Zack Hamric

Pamela Burford said:


> Many thanks, Margaret!
> 
> Pat, I tagged not only your historicals but the mysteries you write as P.B. Ryan.
> 
> Pam


Pamela, Tagged ya! Zack


----------



## kcmay

Pamela and Patricia tagged!


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Pamela Burford said:


> Sandy, I tagged your book and added these two: rags to riches (a very popular romance premise which readers will look for) and secret baby (another popular one). Let me know if those aren't good.
> 
> Pam


ooh, rags to riches and secret baby. I should've thought of those two. lol. thx. I tagged both your books with the tags you requested. If you think of any other tags you want added, please let me know 

I also tagged Patricia Ryan's books with requested tags too 

Sandy


----------



## Patricia Ryan/P.B. Ryan

Pamela Burford said:


> Many thanks, Margaret!
> 
> Pat, I tagged not only your historicals but the mysteries you write as P.B. Ryan.
> 
> Pam


Yeah, to keep the two groups separate, I listed them in two separate posts, the medieval romances in one and the historical mysteries in the other. You probably just noticed the post about the medievals. Thanks!


----------



## Patricia Ryan/P.B. Ryan

Thanks so much, everybody, for all the tagging! So far, I've done:

Ricky Sides
Steve Hawk
David Dalgish
William Meikle
Robert Marston Fanney
John Pearson
Margaret Lake
Donna Callea

I'll do some more tonight while I'm watching Vampire Bill grovel to Sookie.

Pat


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thanks Pat.


----------



## Beth O

Wow, I missed a few days and now I'm WAY behind on my tagging.  Going back to page 139 to pick up where I left off.  If any of the new people would reciprocate (especially for "Honeymoon for One") I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks,
Beth


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*: KCMay, Zack Harmic, Munique, Pamela Burford x2, Margaret Lake, Ricky Sides x5, Stehen Hawk, Half-Orc x4, Patricia Ryan x2, Vyrl x2, Williemeikle x7, Beth O x2.

When you get a chance, please tag:
*Flank Hawk * Kindle
*Flank Hawk * Print

Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

TWErvin2 said:


> *Tagged*: KCMay, Zack Harmic, Munique, Pamela Burford x2, Margaret Lake, Ricky Sides x5, Stehen Hawk, Half-Orc x4, Patricia Ryan x2, Vyrl x2, Williemeikle x7, Beth O x2.
> 
> When you get a chance, please tag:
> *Flank Hawk * Kindle
> *Flank Hawk * Print
> 
> Thanks!


You're all tagged.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Folks, the campaign to vote down my tags is still going strong. So I will be stopping by to tag everyone, but I won't be posting here so the new people won't tag me.

Rcanepa, when you set up the list, leave my name off.  

Thanks for all the tags everyone.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Gertie,

You know, I don't think Amazon is counting the no votes because they are so vastly outnumbered by the yes votes. Right now your book is in first place.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Pamela Burford said:


> I got Donna C, Donna F, John, Willie, & David. More later.
> 
> Pam


Thank you, Pam. I tagged you back.

Also tagged all of Patricia's and both versions of Terry's.

Welcome to the thread!

~Donna~


----------



## kahuna

*TWERVINZ
PATRICIA RYAN
PAMELA BURFORD
TRACEYA*
I've got you all tagged!

Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help"

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

and "spirituality."

http://www.amazon.com/Slow-Love-Polynesian-Pillow-Book/dp/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_top_yt_edpp?page=2&sortBy=popularity

Many thanks,

Kahuna



Patricia Ryan/P.B. Ryan said:


> And...here are the medieval romances. Use the links below. Don't rely a name search for Patricia Ryan. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE *DO NOT * tag books by the "Patricia Ryan" who started publishing romance ebooks using my name last November (my real, legal name, under which I've been publishing in that genre for 15 years). Her (?) books are published by Extasy books. Don't tag anything published by Extasy, I beg you! (Sorry if I seem a little touchy about this particular subject.)
> 
> The tags for my medievals are:
> 
> Historical romance, Medieval romance, Historical fiction, Medieval, Middle Ages, 12th century, Patricia Ryan, British historical fiction, Romance
> 
> Here are the books:
> 
> Falcon's Fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heaven's Fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secret Thunder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wild Wind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silken Threads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sun and the Moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you feel like earning a little extra credit  you might tag Silken Threads with "RITA Award" and The Sun and the Moon with "Romantic Times Award."
> 
> Oh, yeah, and there are some WTF tags on Silken Threads I wouldn't mind getting untagged: alternate reality, alternate worlds, Croatoan, horror, and Jamestown
> 
> This is a terrific venture, and I plan to see how many of your books I can tag during True Blood and Mad Men tonight.
> 
> Pat


----------



## Pamela Burford

Sandra Edwards said:


> ooh, rags to riches and secret baby. I should've thought of those two. lol. thx. I tagged both your books with the tags you requested. If you think of any other tags you want added, please let me know
> 
> I also tagged Patricia Ryan's books with requested tags too
> 
> Sandy


Thanks, Sandy! I went back to TOO DARN HOT and added "reissue" and "fun" to bring it up to 15 and so that those correct 15 tags would get listed first and re-tagged, not the weird ones about fantasy and paranormal. Does that make sense? Been a long day.

Pam


----------



## Beth O

I think I'm caught up.  I just tagged all books by:
Cliff Ball 
Pamela Burford
Scott Cleveland
Scott Collins
Bobby DeVito
Barry Eysman
Terry Ervin II
Grierson Huffman
Daniel Leston
TS O'Rourke (all)
Robin Reed
Patricia Ryan (all 12!)
and the new one by Thea Nilsson

Margaret/Gertie - so sorry to hear about the campaign against you.  Please let us know what we can do to help, if anything.  

I tried to go the UK site to tag, but it won't let me.  I'll play with it some more to see if I can get in.  Did I understand correctly that we're having a separate thread for that?


----------



## Ricky Sides

Yes. Here's a link:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.0.html


----------



## Pamela Burford

Tagged:
Tracey
Scott
R.E. Conary
Terry
Zack
Monique
K.C. May
Beth
James


----------



## D.M. Trink

Okay--some catching up to do!

Tagged:
Scott
Tracey's new one(congrats!)
Pamela
Patricia

Thanks to all for tagging mine!
Delyse


----------



## Pamela Burford

badtrink said:


> Okay--some catching up to do!
> 
> Tagged:
> Scott
> Tracey's new one(congrats!)
> Pamela
> Patricia
> 
> Thanks to all for tagging mine!
> Delyse


Thanks, Delyce. I tagged you.

Pam


----------



## Monique

TWErvin2 said:


> *Tagged*: KCMay, Zack Harmic, Munique, Pamela Burford x2, Margaret Lake, Ricky Sides x5, Stehen Hawk, Half-Orc x4, Patricia Ryan x2, Vyrl x2, Williemeikle x7, Beth O x2.
> 
> When you get a chance, please tag:
> *Flank Hawk * Kindle
> *Flank Hawk * Print
> 
> Thanks!


Tagged both. Happy selling!


----------



## lyndahilburn

I forgot to write down where I left off the first time I spent some time tagging, so I just started over. I tagged everyone and all the books on pages 1 and 2 of this thread:
DonnaFaz
Sierra09
jesscscott
ricky sides
half-orc
eric c
kristie leigh maguire
idenglish
david derrico
jeff
farrell claire
helen smith
dave conifer
maria hooley
lisa hensley

I would appreciate if everyone would tag mine! I'll do more every day so I don't get so far behind!
Lynda


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Pamela Burford said:


> Thanks, Sandy! I went back to TOO DARN HOT and added "reissue" and "fun" to bring it up to 15 and so that those correct 15 tags would get listed first and re-tagged, not the weird ones about fantasy and paranormal. Does that make sense? Been a long day.
> 
> Pam


yes, makes perfect sence ;-). And, done!

Sandy


----------



## Bridget S

Patricia
Pamela
Donna
Lynda



Tagged


----------



## lyndahilburn

Got some more tagging done: All the authors and all the books on thread pages 3-9.

(Wouldn't it be great if Amazon had all the tags on the first page??)

TL Haddix
gertie kindle
spears II
D Arenson
kayakruthie
simon Wood
Asparrow
HaemishM
David McAfee
Victorine
Deb Baker
Ed ODell
horsegirl


Tags of mine appreciated!
Lynda


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your books and your editor's William.


----------



## Victorine

I tagged:

Tracey's new book
Dr. Mama Love
Pale Boundaries
Flank Hawk

Pretty sure I am all caught up.  Thanks everyone for the tags!

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Gertie,
> 
> You know, I don't think Amazon is counting the no votes because they are so vastly outnumbered by the yes votes. Right now your book is in first place.


Thanks, Ricky. I just want to keep a low profile for a while. As long as their beloved Lisa Kleypas cover shows in the top spot, they'll leave me alone.

I've tagged the newcomers, William and Linda. Please don't tag my books. I have a lot of tags. If my position starts slipping badly, I'll ask for tags again.

I'll be here tagging away.


----------



## Monique

William Campbell said:


> At last, I've found a slice of spare time (amazing) and got around to tagging all your books, everyone. I've only just begun, and with 152 pages of this thread to go, it may take a while. In the meantime, if the rest of you would be so kind as to tag a few of mine...


All 7 books are tagged.


----------



## Pamela Burford

I tagged:
D.A. Boulter
Gregory Bresiger
William Campbell
Jason W. Chan
Valmore Daniels
Phillip Thomas Duck
Lynda Hilburn
Victorine E. Lieske
Dr. Mama Love
Maureen A. Miller
Noah K. Mullette-Gillaman
James Stanson
Bridget Stegman

Tag-backs appreciated--the first 15 only, please. I'd appreciate the well-meaning person who applied the last 8 tags (fantasy, etc.) to undo those. Thanks!

Pam


----------



## swcleveland

Got everyone in the first 14 pages of the thread tagged, and all the new posters since my last post.

Thanks again, all!


----------



## kahuna

*LYNDAHLIBURN
WILLIAM CAMPBELL*

I've got you all tagged!

Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help"

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

and "spirituality."

http://www.amazon.com/Slow-Love-Polynesian-Pillow-Book/dp/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_top_yt_edpp?page=2&sortBy=popularity

Many thanks,

Kahuna (#1

quote author=lyndahilburn link=topic=22473.msg577173#msg577173 date=1281309049]
Got some more tagging done: All the authors and all the books on thread pages 3-9.

(Wouldn't it be great if Amazon had all the tags on the first page??)

TL Haddix
gertie kindle
spears II
D Arenson
kayakruthie
simon Wood
Asparrow
HaemishM
David McAfee
Victorine
Deb Baker
Ed ODell
horsegirl

Tags of mine appreciated!
Lynda

[/quote]


----------



## lyndahilburn

I tagged all authors and books on thread pages 10-22:
Jasmine Giacomo
Sharlow
Carolyn Kephart
Frank Zubek
edwardtalbot
jonfmerz
davidjb
dbhenson
joseph rhea
maria schneider
amyshojai
dpare71
david burton
joel arnold
plumboz
kristen painter
l.j. sellers
nick spalding
karen w.b.
cliffball
nancy c johnson
janaonwheels
fp
karl david klein

reciprocals appreciated!
Lynda


----------



## lyndahilburn

Tagged all the authors/books on thread pages 23-42:
daringnovelist
willie meikle
minave
jimc1946
traceya
ellenmaze
deb martin
jason w chan
keithdbz
lr giles
jm pierce
vicki t
maryanne evans
joe chiappetta
sibelhodge
author eyes
ali cooper
mark cotton
shadow 2683

phew . . . only a million more to go. LOL

Lynda


----------



## Learnmegood

Got twervin, Lynda, and William.

And Lynda, congrats!  Looks like 2 of your books are in the top 1,000 in the Kindle store!


----------



## OliverCrommer

tagged lynda, william, bridget.


----------



## Philip Chen

DonnaFaz said:


> I've recently discovered how important tagging is in product placement and I am looking for authors who would be willing to tag my book, The Merry-Go-Round. Here's a link --> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002ZNJL78
> 
> I would be happy to reciprocate on both electronic and print books. I've read that the choice of tags is important. Amazon allows each tagger 15 tags per product. I would prefer the use of: romance, chick lit, women's fiction, fiction, contemporary romance...or you could just check the boxes of the tags I already have. Let me know which tags you'd like for me to use when I tag your book!
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> ~Donna~


I am a newbie here and on Kindle. I agree that tagging is important and added quirky and attorney to your list. Hope you will do the same for my just listed book, _Falling Star_. To show how new I am, I'm not even sure what tags would best describe a book about:

(1) mysterious objects in the ocean initially discovered by a cowboy Naval aviator haphazardly flying a research plane; 
(2) which objects are then investigated by a young naval officer who fights his own battle against racism in the changing world of the sixties; 
(3) who befriends a strangely quiet Navajo shaman with a dark foreboding secret; 
(4) has a colleague in the agency who despite her outward appearance hides a horrific secret; 
(5) loses and maybe regains the love of a beautiful blind woman; 
(6) is assisted by a gorgeous, geeky FBI agent who has to confront her own demon; and 
(7) is being pursed by gangs of ordinary looking Americans bent on killing him and his colleagues.

The novel also abounds with descriptions of deep ocean technology, and chronicles undersea warfare between the U.S. and mysterious (possibly alien) forces. 



Thanks,

Phil


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged _Falling Star._

Here's a link to the Amazon product page:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003YCPK4C


----------



## Pamela Burford

Ricky Sides said:


> Tagged _Falling Star._
> 
> Here's a link to the Amazon product page:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003YCPK4C


I tagged it, Phillp. To Ricky's tags I added conspiracy (always a crowd pleaser), FBI, Navajo, and romance. If any of those don't apply, let me know and I'll delete them. Happy selling!

Pam


----------



## kahuna

DPARE71
SHADOW 2683
D NATHAN HILLARD
FOREVER JULY
JIM C1946
KEITH DBZ
DEREK PRIOR

i HAVE TAGGED YOUR TAGS.

THANKS

KAHUNA



Philip Chen said:


> I am a newbie here and on Kindle. I agree that tagging is important and added quirky and attorney to your list. Hope you will do the same for my just listed book, _Falling Star_. To show how new I am, I'm not even sure what tags would best describe a book about:
> 
> (1) mysterious objects in the ocean initially discovered by a cowboy Naval aviator haphazardly flying a research plane;
> (2) which objects are then investigated by a young naval officer who fights his own battle against racism in the changing world of the sixties;
> (3) who befriends a strangely quiet Navajo shaman with a dark foreboding secret;
> (4) has a colleague in the agency who despite her outward appearance hides a horrific secret;
> (5) loses and maybe regains the love of a beautiful blind woman;
> (6) is assisted by a gorgeous, geeky FBI agent who has to confront her own demon; and
> (7) is being pursed by gangs of ordinary looking Americans bent on killing him and his colleagues.
> 
> The novel also abounds with descriptions of deep ocean technology, and chronicles undersea warfare between the U.S. and mysterious (possibly alien) forces.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Phil


----------



## D.M. Trink

This time I tagged:
Falling Star
William Campbell's all plus editor's
Lynda's

Thanks to all for tagging mine!
Delyse


----------



## lyndahilburn

I took the day off work today (it's my birthday!), so I got a little more tagging done.

Tagged all authors/books on thread pages 43-53.

brian drake
ronnelldporter
matte633
christopher mitchell
amanda hocking
calling crow
r. reed
t.m. roy
sbaum4853
agreenleaf
dnathanhilliard
scott nicholson
mary mcdonald
gayle tiller
derekprior

And many thanks to everyone who tagged mine.

Lynda


----------



## HaemishM

I'm finally caught up tagging again from page 143.

July was my best month for sales ever, mostly due to tagging, some Google Adwords campaigns and sheer dumb luck, I suppose. I've also finished the first draft of my next novel, so things are going well.


----------



## Monique

Pamela Burford said:


> I tagged it, Phillp. To Ricky's tags I added conspiracy (always a crowd pleaser), FBI, Navajo, and romance. If any of those don't apply, let me know and I'll delete them. Happy selling!
> 
> Pam


Good suggestions. You've been tagged, Phillip.

Happy writing!


----------



## farrellclaire

All caught up again.  Now off to the UK tag thread.


----------



## TWErvin2

Tagged: Caught up page 153, 154: DonnaFaz, Kahuna, BadTrink, Lyndahilburn, Sandra Edwards, BridgetS William Campbell, SWCleveland, Leanmegood, Jason W Chan, Phil Chen, HaemishM, Farrell Clair -- (For Kindle and Print where available)

Those who haven't please tag when you get the chance:
*Flank Hawk* Kindle
*Flank Hawk* Print

Thanks!


----------



## Patricia Ryan/P.B. Ryan

You guys ROCK! Thanks so much for the tags. Here's my newest bunch:

Delyse Rodrigues-Trink
Beth Orsoff
Kahuna
Donna Fasano
Terry Ervin
Sandra Edwards (tagged the 1st, bought the 2nd)
K.C. May
Zack Hamric
Monique Martin
Steven Hawk
Tracey Alley
R.E. Conary
Scott Cleveland
Valmore Daniels
Maureen Miller
Phillip Thomas Duck
Noah Mullette-Gilman
Gregory Bresiger
Dr. Mama Love
Jamie Hershing
D.A. Boulter
Jason Chan
P.A. Woodburn
Stacey Wallace Benefel
Joel Arnold
Amy Shojai
Scott Collins
Thea Nilsson
Bobby DeVito
J.C. Phelps
Nell Gavin
Claire Farrell
Gary A. Ballard
Lynda Hilburn (Hi!)


----------



## lyndahilburn

Tagged all authors/books on thread pages 54-63:

foreverjuly
wapatterson
zstopper
ebooklover
jaybell
dawsburg
vyrl
danielle bourdon
altworld
groovywriter
learnmegood
dls niece
mamiller
bridget s
katie salidas

Lynda


----------



## lyndahilburn

And Lynda, congrats! Looks like 2 of your books are in the top 1,000 in the Kindle store!
[/quote]

Thanks so much! I got a nice boost yesterday from all the tags.

I tagged yours, Patricia Ryan/P.B. Ryan (thought I'd start grabbing some from the end of the loop, too).

Lynda


----------



## ScottLCollins

OK, I got everyone from page 141 to 154. Now back to page 140 to keep going backward. Thanks for all the tags everyone!


----------



## Zack Hamric

lyndahilburn said:


> I took the day off work today (it's my birthday!), so I got a little more tagging done.
> 
> Tagged all authors/books on thread pages 43-53.
> 
> And many thanks to everyone who tagged mine.
> 
> Lynda


Lynda, Tagged ya!

Zack


----------



## Joel Arnold

I tagged:

Phillip
Pamela B.
Lynda H.
TWErwin2


Joel


----------



## Pamela Burford

lyndahilburn said:


> I took the day off work today (it's my birthday!), so I got a little more tagging done.


Lynda, it's my birthday today too! And I have it on good authority it might be the Good Twin's (Patricia Ryan) birthday as well. Have a swell one. I'm back from the day job and will do more tagging tonight--which is actually relaxing in a Zen kind of way. 

Pam


----------



## Gertie Kindle




----------



## Pamela Burford

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


>


On behalf of all the birthday girls on this board, I thank you!

Pam


----------



## TWErvin2

Tagged: Scott Collins, Joel Arnold, R.E Conary (Kindle and print)


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged:

Pamela Burford
Patricia Ryan/P.B. Ryan
TWErvin2
lyndahilburn
William Campbell
Philip Chen


----------



## lyndahilburn

Pamela Burford said:


> Lynda, it's my birthday today too! And I have it on good authority it might be the Good Twin's (Patricia Ryan) birthday as well. Have a swell one. I'm back from the day job and will do more tagging tonight--which is actually relaxing in a Zen kind of way.
> 
> Pam


Happy Birthday, Pam!! I know what you mean about the zen aspect of tagging. LOL. I took myself out to my favorite Mexican restaurant and had 1.5 excellent margs! Tagging will be even more fun, now! (But I should be writing!! Back to work tomorrow . . . )

Hugs, Lynda


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Tagged everyone on Page 150 - 153 including:

God Answers even a simple Childs Prayer (Kindle Edition)
by Dr Mama Love (Author)

Growing Teens (Kindle Edition)
by Dr. Mama Love (Author)

Crack the Code find out what men and woman are thinking (Kindle Edition)
by Dr. Mama Love (Author)

Snowed (Kindle Edition)
by Pamela Burford (Author) (got your other one earlier)

Still Life With Murder (Nell Sweeney Mysteries (formerly Gilded Age Mysteries)) (Kindle Edition)
by P.B. Ryan (Author)

Murder in a Mill Town (Nell Sweeney Mysteries (Gilded Age Mysteries)) (Kindle Edition)
by P.B. Ryan (Author)

Death on Beacon Hill (Nell Sweeney Mysteries (Gilded Age Mysteries)) (Kindle Edition)
by P.B. Ryan (Author)

Murder on Black Friday (Nell Sweeney Mysteries (Gilded Age Mysteries)) (Kindle Edition)
by P.B. Ryan (Author)

er in the North End (Nell Sweeney Mysteries) (Kindle Edition)
by P.B. Ryan (Author)

A Bucket of Ashes (Nell Sweeney Mysteries) (Kindle Edition)
by P.B. Ryan (Author)

Falcon's Fire (Kindle Edition)
by Patricia Ryan (Author)

Heaven's Fire (Kindle Edition)
by Patricia Ryan (Author)

Secret Thunder (Kindle Edition)
by Patricia Ryan (Author)

Wild WInd (Kindle Edition)
by Patricia Ryan (Author)

Silken Threads (Kindle Edition)
by Patricia Ryan (Author)

The Sun and the Moon (Kindle Edition)
by Patricia Ryan (Author)

Flank Hawk- A First Civilization's Legacy Novel (Kindle Edition & Paper)
by Terry W. Ervin II (Author)

The Vampire Shrink (Kismet Knight, Ph.D., Vampire Psychologist Series) (Kindle Edition)
by Lynda Hilburn (Author)

Dark Harvest (Kismet Knight, Ph.D., Vampire Psychologist) (Kindle Edition)
by Lynda Hilburn (Author)

Undead in the City (Kindle Edition)
by Lynda Hilburn (Author)

Dead Forever: Awakening (Kindle Edition/pb/hc)
by William Campbell (Author)

Dead Forever: Apotheosis (Kindle Edition/pb/hc)
by William Campbell (Author)

The Editor's Lexicon: Essential Writing Terms for Novelists [Paperback]
Sarah Cypher (Author)


----------



## Vyrl

Tagged:

Beth O.
Lynda
Philip
Terry
Patricia

Welcome all!


----------



## swcleveland

Done up to page 20--I think I'm gaining!


----------



## Autumn Jordon

New author asking , "Tagging does what?"


----------



## Vyrl

Autumn Jordon said:


> New author asking , "Tagging does what?"


It links your books to other books under the same tag. Generally, it increases your visibility and helps amazon's search function list your book under the appropriate best seller headings.


----------



## Autumn Jordon

So you tag similar books so the search engine picks up on yours having the same tag?


----------



## Vyrl

The higher your book's individual ranking in a tag, the more visible it becomes.


----------



## michaelbalkind

I just republished my books; Sudden Death & Dead Ball after my first publisher had financial problems - i lost all my original tags.
Thanks for tagging them when you can.

I just tagged -
Jason W. Chan
Robert Marston Fannéy  
Scott Cleveland
Ricky Sides
Pamela Burford
Delyse

I will continue to tag

Thanks for your help/


----------



## kahuna

Michael Balkind
Altworld
David Burton
CJ West
Mary McDonald

I've tagged your books, as well as those of 72 others on this thread, so far. For a total of 77 people.


----------



## lyndahilburn

Tagged authors/books from thread pages 155, 154, 153:

SW Cleveland
Philip Chen
Pamela Burford
Kahuna
Bad Trink
Monique
TWErvinz
Scott L. Collins
Zack Hamric
RE Conary
Liam Judge
Valmore Daniels
Beth O
Sandra Edwards
William Campbell


Lynda


----------



## lyndahilburn

Tagged Michaelbalkind from pg 155, too.

Lynda


----------



## OliverCrommer

tagged michael


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Patricia Ryan/P.B. Ryan said:


> Newbie question you've probably answered ad nauseaum, but are you folks familiar with the Tag my Books on Amazon site? http://tagmybookonamazon.wordpress.com/


Yes. I went there and to the Amazon tagging thread and tagged some 300+ books, and received (at most) 15 tags in return.

Anyway: All caught up again . . . for now. Miss two days and you get behind!


----------



## traceya

Wow - busy tagging session:
Pam x both
Pat x all, all versions
Flank x both
William x both, both versions
Phillip
Michael x both, all versions

Welcome to our newcomers  

And Gertie this whole anti-campaign thing totally sucks!    If I wasn't so ethical I'd do a few anti-tags myself but Mama always said 'Karma's a b*&[email protected]*

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Gertie Kindle

traceya said:


> And Gertie this whole anti-campaign thing totally sucks!  If I wasn't so ethical I'd do a few anti-tags myself but Mama always said 'Karma's a b*&[email protected]*
> 
> Cheers,
> Trace


Yes, I feel the same way. I'm not fighting back or responding in any way. They've escalated the war, but who gets excited about a one-sided war?  Their silly campaign will die for lack of ammunition and I'll still be here.

Once again, I will ask the new people not to tag my books. I will continue to tag others, but not post that I have.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Sudden Death & Dead Ball. I also tagged Autumn's books.

And Gertie, I think it ironic, that this has been done to you by a few romance fans. I mean, would such women end up winning the heart of the male in the books?   No. The males would gravitate to the abused woman, and that would be you in this instance.

Have a great day Gertie, 
Ricky


----------



## Pamela Burford

I tagged:
Joel Arnold
Michael Balkind
Gary A. Ballard
Scott L. Collins
Claire Farrell

Pam


----------



## mamiller

New ones for me are:

Michael B X 2
Pamela B X 2
TW Ervin X 2
PB Ryan X 234555


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged books by michael balkind


----------



## donna callea

I've been trying to figure out which tags might actually help my Haircut novel.

I think many (maybe most) of the ones that are listed probably won't do it any good. And some don't make any sense for a novel (e.g. barber, haircut, hair care).

The ones I'd really like to be most prominent and show up first are:

love story, christmas fiction, holiday romance, angels, adult fairy tale

Any help in getting this fixed (before the holiday season, I hope) would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Donna


----------



## lyndahilburn

Tagged these authors/books from thread pages 64-73:
Ivoynich
bvlarson
greenkeeper
fixer
d.a. boulter
kellyabell
gary ponzo
aj lath
rye

plus:
Donna Callea from pg 155

Lynda


----------



## horse_girl

Catching up again.

And I have another new book in ebook and paperback (the two aren't linked yet on Amazon).

Can I get some tags for BROKEN WINGS? Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/Broken-Wings-Starfire-Angels-Book/dp/1452818029/ref=sr_1_8?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1281448951&sr=1-8

and

http://www.amazon.com/Broken-Wings-Starfire-Angels-ebook/dp/B003YRIKL2/ref=sr_1_9?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1281448951&sr=1-9


----------



## William Meikle

Got everybody again. All caught up.


----------



## TWErvin2

Tagged:
LiamJudge
Valmore Daniels
Michael Balland
D.A. Boulter
Traceya
MAMiller
Donna Callea
Horse Girl
(Kindle and Print where appropriate)

For those who haven't, Please tag:
*Flank Hawk * Kindle
*Flank Hawk * Print
Thanks!


----------



## donna callea

This time around I got:

Pat
Willam
Philip
TW
Michael
Horse girl
and thanks, Lynda.  I go yours, too.

All caught up for now


----------



## Sandra Edwards

tagged:
Michael balkind
Lynda Hilburn
Melanie Nilles 
Terry Ervin

Sandy is all caught up again  


P.S. The Marriage Bargain isn't up at Amazon yet so it can't be tagged


----------



## Patricia Ryan/P.B. Ryan

Just tagged:

Melanie Nilles
Michael Balkind
Cliff Ball
T.S. O'Rourke
Scott Evans
Joseph Mitchell
Victorine Lieske
Barry Eysman
Daniel Leston

Thanks, all, for the tags!

Pat


----------



## Staceywb

All caught up with the last...10 pages?  Now I'm off to the UK thread.  Should I be afraid?  Will there be 70 pages? 

Stacey


----------



## catlover

Hi Donna, I, too, just discovered how important tagging is. My book is Angels Unaware by Sandra Z. Bruney if you would tag me in return. Thanks!

Sandy Bruney


----------



## Pamela Burford

I tagged:
Stacey Wallace Benefiel
Amy D. Shojai
P.A. Woodburn
Melanie Nilles
Sandra Z. Bruney

I've gotten everyone from 149 on and am working back from where I started. Many thanks to all who are tagging my books!

Pam


----------



## Debra L Martin

Today I tagged:

Tracey - new book
James
Dr. Mama
Scott
Noah
Valmore - new book
Pamela


----------



## horse_girl

Whew! All caught up again. Thanks to everyone tagging my books.

Oh, and if everyone could please vote DOWN the china and photography tags on Starfire Angels (ebook and print), I'd appreciate that. They were put there by mistake earlier in this thread and voted down, but some have been mistakenly tagging them since.

Thanks, again!


----------



## Learnmegood

Got Michael Balkind's and Donna C's new one as well as Horsegirl's new ones.


----------



## D.M. Trink

Okay tagged:

Gary's one I somehow missed before
T.W. Ervin
Melanie's new ones(Horsegirl)
M.Balkind

Thanks to all for tagging mine!
Delyse


----------



## Doranna

Hi, it's a Kindle Newbie introduction. 

I've come hunting tag exchanges (no big surprise)--so pleased to find such an active community here! I've just put my first book up...more to come as I can get them proofed and formatted.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003YJEWVC










And to get started on the right foot, I grabbed some tags myself this morning:
Terry Ervin
Patricia Ryan
Linda Hilburn
Scott Collins
Zack Hamric
Pam Burford
Joel Arnold
Debra Martin
Melanie Hilles
Robert Fanne'y
Michael Balkind
Phillip Chen
Ricky Sides

(And apologies to those I might have missed, in my "getting used to the forum appearance" stumbling...)

Suggestions for tagging or for "how it's done" here all gratefully received!

--Doranna Durgin
(still working on my sig!)


----------



## William Meikle

Got you Doranna

Welcome to the thread


----------



## Patricia Ryan/P.B. Ryan

Doranna said:


> Hi, it's a Kindle Newbie introduction.
> 
> I've come hunting tag exchanges (no big surprise)--so pleased to find such an active community here! I've just put my first book up...more to come as I can get them proofed and formatted.


Doranna! How excellent to see you here!

Just added a few more tags, but am taking a break so as not to distract my attention from the ice cold martini my husband has just placed in front of me. I got:

Robin Reed
LB Gschwandtner
Jason Letts
Castus/Brookside
Deb Martin
J.M. Pierce
Paul Clayton
Doranna


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged, Broken Wings, both versions, and Feral Darkness, both versions. The paperback of Feral Darkness needed more tags, so I copied the Kindle tags over to the paperback. If you don't want them there, let me know and I'll delete them.

Welcome to the thread,
Ricky


----------



## Monique

Good afternoon, authors!

Have just tagged:

Sudden Death [Kindle Edition]
Dead Ball [Kindle Edition]
Broken Wings: Starfire Angels Book 2 [Paperback]
Broken Wings (Starfire Angels Book 2) [Kindle Edition]
A Feral Darkness [Kindle Edition]

Keep those tags comin'!


----------



## kcmay

All caught up again! Welcome, newcomers, to the tagging effort.


----------



## Pamela Burford

Doranna said:


> Hi, it's a Kindle Newbie introduction.
> 
> I've come hunting tag exchanges (no big surprise)--so pleased to find such an active community here! I've just put my first book up...more to come as I can get them proofed and formatted.


Doranna, so good to see you here! I'll get you tagged pronto.

Pam


----------



## Doranna

Wow, you guys are good!  It's such a relief to see some tags on that book.    And thanks, Ricky, for tagging the print version, too!

Just did:
KC May
Monique Martin
Jack Woodson
Stacy WB

Must start working my way back...

Thank you!


----------



## Ricky Sides

You're welcome.


----------



## kahuna

DORANNA
TWErvin2

I've tagged both of you.

Mine, below.


----------



## Pamela Burford

I tagged:
Cliff Ball
Thomas Brookside
R. Canepa
Bobby DeVito
Doranna Durgin
Scott Evans
Barry Eysman
Nell Gavin
L.B.Gschwandtner
Grierson Huffman
Daniel Leston
Jason Letts
Debra L. Martin
Joe Mitchell
T.S. O'Rourke
J.C. Phelps
J.M. Pierce
Robin Reed

I've done 140-156.


----------



## Zack Hamric

Doranna said:


> Hi, it's a Kindle Newbie introduction.
> 
> I've come hunting tag exchanges (no big surprise)--so pleased to find such an active community here! I've just put my first book up...more to come as I can get them proofed and formatted.


Tagged ya! and Welcome! ZAck


----------



## ScottLCollins

Done with 139-current. Whew!


----------



## Doranna

kahuna said:


> DORANNA
> TWErvin2
> 
> I've tagged both of you.
> 
> Mine, below.


Got it!
--D


----------



## lyndahilburn

Tagged authors/books on thread pages 74-84:

karencantwell
c crooks
dennis phillips
simon fenn
daphne
staceywb
joe mitchell
robert duperre


Lynda


----------



## TWErvin2

Tagged Dorana.
Caught up again.


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
Fixed the tags for Donna's The Haircut
Tagged Melanie's new one
Sandra and Doranna

Welcome newcomers  

Thanks for all the tags I've received also.

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## DonnaFaz

First off, welcome to all the newbies!

I double-checked:
Patricia
Pam (voted down unrelated tags)
TW Ervin

And I tagged:
Lynda
Wm Campbell
Phil
Melanie (congrats on the new book...I'll get mine up someday :::sigh:
Sandy (please consider putting a link to your book in your siggie line)
Doranna

I have to get to my dad's. He won't take his meds unless I put the pills in his palm.  

Have a great day, everyone!
~Donna~


----------



## Zack Hamric

TWErvin2 said:


> Tagged Dorana.
> Caught up again.


Tagged ya!
ZAck


----------



## Armadon

I'm late to the party ... but I'll start tagging today. What an excellent resource.

On my book VRIN: ten mortal gods, the tags "Christian, Fantasy, Fiction, Mystery, Supernatural, Dimensions, Angels, and gods" all apply.



Regards,
John Michael Hileman
christianfantasyauthor.com


----------



## Learnmegood

Got Doranna and Scott Collins.

Armadon, your link took me to Smashwords, where I don't believe I can tag your book.  Do you have a link to Amazon?


----------



## kahuna

VRIN

Tagged both versions at amazon.

Dear Carl, 

I went to the amazon page for your book and clicked on your product tags. That should help a little in amazon searches for your book. 

My link below. Tag, "relationships" through "romance." However, please skip "polynesia," "couple," and "valentine's day," and instead tag "psychology," self-help" and "spirituality." 

tc

kahuna


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

Getting caught up again!

Zack Hamrik and LearnMeGood = Tagged


----------



## Doranna

Some morning tags and off to work!

For A Feral Darkness, anyone who's still heading for it, I think I'd like to plump up that Paranormal Romance tag...thanks!

Jason Chan
Donna Faz
Beth Orsoff
Delyse Rodrigues-Trink
Sandra Edwards
William Meike
RE Conary

(151-current!)


----------



## Guest

Gotcha Doranna, it's way down there! Got Armadon too.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003OQUOFI


----------



## Armadon

Woops ... here is the link to tag me on amazon:

Tag VRIN: ten mortal gods here! 

Thanks!

P.s. I tagged you back kahuna

Regards,
John Michael Hileman
Christian Fantasy Author [dot] com


----------



## Staceywb

Tagged you Armadon.


----------



## William Meikle

Armadon said:


> Woops ... here is the link to tag me on amazon:
> 
> Tag VRIN: ten mortal gods here!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> P.s. I tagged you back kahuna
> 
> Regards,
> John Michael Hileman
> Christian Fantasy Author [dot] com


Got you John


----------



## Armadon

I tagged all your books williemeikle. Thanks for the tag.

By the way ... the cover in my signature now leads to the Amazon Kindle Edition.

Regards,
John Michael Hileman
Christian Fantasy Author [dot] com


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up.

For the new people, Verena (Pigeon92) has posted a tutorial for putting your book links in your siggy. It's not finished yet, but here's the link.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,29609.msg543913.html#msg543913


----------



## Debra L Martin

Today I tagged:

Michael B
Melanie - new ones
Terry
Doranna
Armadon

Welcome to all the new people!  Thanks for tagging my books.  All caught up again.


----------



## Victorine

Tagged Doranna and Armadon.

Thanks everyone for the tag backs!

Vicki


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Doranna and Armadon.....I gotcha both   

Thanks for all the support everyone!


----------



## ScottLCollins

Another 5 pages done. Time for a break.


----------



## TWErvin2

Tagged:
Armandon
D. Nathan Hilliard
Deb Martin
Tyler Nunnaly

Caught up again 

Flank Hawk Kindle
Flank Hawk Print

Thanks!


----------



## Doranna

Wow, p. 150 was a busy one!

DA Boulter
Steve Hawk
Tracey A
James Stanson
Liam Judge
Tyler Nunnally
MA Miller

And here today I found Vicki Lieske...

Thanks for all the tags!


----------



## DonnaFaz

I tagged VRIN, John. Welcome to the thread.

~Donna~


----------



## Zack Hamric

Armadon said:


> I'm late to the party ... but I'll start tagging today. What an excellent resource.
> 
> On my book VRIN: ten mortal gods, the tags "Christian, Fantasy, Fiction, Mystery, Supernatural, Dimensions, Angels, and gods" all apply.
> 
> Regards,
> John Michael Hileman
> christianfantasyauthor.com


Tagegd ya! Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

KristieLeighMaguire said:


> I tagged Donna's already and I'll go tag the others. I would appreciate everyone tagging mine. I'll just list Second Chances but I would love for you to tag both the Kindle and the paperback versions. My preference for tags are western, western romance, contemporary romance. And on the Kindle version if you would also tag it as Kindle author and Kindle book I'd be very very happy.
> 
> Paperback:
> http://www.amazon.com/Second-Chances-Kristie-Leigh-Maguire/dp/1935188135/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_5
> 
> Kindle:
> http://www.amazon.com/Second-Chances-ebook/dp/B0035WTN4Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Kristie- tagged all 4 of yours...Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

D. Nathan Hilliard said:


> Getting caught up again!
> 
> Zack Hamrik and LearnMeGood = Tagged


Tagged both of yours...Zack


----------



## Monique

Good afternoon everybody!

Tagged today:

VRIN: ten mortal gods [Kindle Edition]
Vrin: Ten Mortal Gods [Paperback]
Vrin: Ten Mortal Gods [Hardcover]
Tales of Nur: The Barrow Wolf [Kindle Edition]
The Ways of Khrem [Kindle Edition]

...and scene.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Vrin. All versions. 

Welcome to the thread.

Ricky


----------



## J Shevaleere

Whew - this is a serious tag thread. Someone over on the DTP boards told me about this one so here I am 

I've made it through the first 3 pages, tagging everything in sight. I'm gonna try to get through as much as I can tonight when I get home from work.

In the meantime, wouldn't mind a few on my book 
http://www.amazon.com/Vampirerotique-Vol-Beginnings-Vampire-ebook/dp/B003Z0CUSM/


----------



## Bar steward

Gotta catch up on some US tagging too


----------



## kahuna

J SHEVALEER

I tagged your book!  Looks great!

Link to my first 15, below.


----------



## Pamela Burford

I tagged:
Karen Cantwell
Paul Clayton
R.G. Cordiner
Robert J. Duperre
Kyle Healey
John Michael Hileman
Nathan Hilliard
Daniele Lanzarotta
Tony Leland
H.P. Mallory
Thea J. Nilsson
TJ Perkins
Charles J. Randolph
Ron Ruthfield
Martin C. Sharlow
Shevalere
Jessica Tate
J.A. Titus
Matthew and Stefanie Verish

I got everyone from 130 on. Many thanks for tagging my books!

Pam


----------



## Zack Hamric

J Shevaleere said:


> Whew - this is a serious tag thread. Someone over on the DTP boards told me about this one so here I am
> 
> I've made it through the first 3 pages, tagging everything in sight. I'm gonna try to get through as much as I can tonight when I get home from work.
> 
> In the meantime, wouldn't mind a few on my book
> http://www.amazon.com/Vampirerotique-Vol-Beginnings-Vampire-ebook/dp/B003Z0CUSM/


Tagged ya!
Zack


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Vampirerotique Vol. 1: Beginnings.


----------



## Luna Lindsey

Wow!  Got the following authors, and am now caught up to page 158:

Joe Mitchell
Ruth Francisco
Leslie Ann Dennis
Matthew & Stefanie Verish
Mary McDonald
Melanie Nilles
Maureen A. Miller
JA Titus
R. Canepa
Chris J. Randolph
Kyle Healey
TJ Perkins
Voted down Couple, Polynesia, and Honeymoon for Kahuna
Claire Farrell
Valmore Daniels
Ron Ruthfield
RG Cordiner
Noah K Mullette-Gillman
Scott Evans
KC May
LB Gschwandtner
Karen Cantwell
Monique Martin
Grierson Huffman
John Pearson
TS O'Rourke
Cliff Ball
Robin Reed
Barry Eysman
Bobby DeVito
Scott L. Collins
Thea J Nilsson
Scott Cleveland
Dr. Mama Love
Pamela Burford
PB Ryan
Terry W Ervin II
William Campbell
Philip Chen
Michael Balkind
Doranna Durgin
J. Michael Hileman
J Shevaleere


----------



## Luna Lindsey

Also I have a new book up on Amazon. Can I get some tags please?


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done Luna.


----------



## dlanzarotta

wow.  Okay, I think I got everyone from my last post up to here.


----------



## Vyrl

Wow! Great to see so many new authors! 

Tagged:

Michael
Horse-Girl
Doranna
VRIN
J. Shevaleere
Luna

Best wishes and luck to all!


----------



## Cliff Ball

I've caught up. Nice to see everyone here is dedicated to the cause


----------



## Armadon

I am tagging like crazy- every author, every book, every page. This is going to take a while, but the pay off is sweet. I'm at 24 tags on Christian Fantasy, and that was enough to put me on page one! *dances like a fool*.

I would like to thank everyone who has tagged me so far!

Warm Regards,
John Michael Hileman
Christian Fantasy Author [dot] com


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Finally caught up again .

Sandy
*disclaimer: Sandy's only looking for tags on Crazy For You right now. I will put a link up for the other book as soon as it's available *


----------



## swcleveland

Yay! Through page 30 and got everyone new since my last post! 

Thanks again to everyone who tagged Pale Boundaries!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Okay, tagged:

J. Shenaleere
Bar Stewart
James Powell
Pamela Burford
Luna Lindsey
Cliff Ball
John Michael Hileman
Sandra Edwards
Doranna Durgin


----------



## Amyshojai

Whew! I need to start checking in every night to stay caught up. Just checked and tagged all the books in pages 1-10 (wow, LOTS of new ones!) and I thank everyone for returning the favor...esp the folks who don't like dogs/cats but did it anyway.  

purrs & woofs,
amy


----------



## Guest

Tag me! Your tagged!!!!!!


----------



## Amyshojai

Gotcha!
amy


----------



## Monique

Just trying to keep up... Tagged some newbies and a few I must have missed along the way

Make Willing the Prey [Kindle Edition]
Guardian at the Gate [Kindle Edition]
Imprinted Souls (The Imprinted Soul Series) [Kindle Edition]
Cameo the Assassin (Book One) [Kindle Edition]

So many vampires!


----------



## kahuna

MR MATHIAS

Tagged Ya.

My link is below. First 15, please.


----------



## OliverCrommer

tagged dawn and mr


----------



## Victorine

Tagged J Shevaleere and Luna's new one.  Also got M. R. Mathias's new one too.  I should be all caught up.

Vicki


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Hi all, I'm a newbie here, but I plan to tag everyone in this thread (gulp).

Here's mine

(if you don't see "heroic fantasy," please add it)


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I'm caught up to this point.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Today:

Kahuna
Victorine
JasonWChan
Monique
LunaLindsey
David Dalglish

Tomorrow:

*The world!*


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up with all to date.


----------



## William Meikle

D.A. Boulter said:


> Caught up with all to date.


Me too


----------



## kcmay

Luna Lindsey said:


> Also I have a new book up on Amazon. Can I get some tags please?


You got it! Got caught back up. It's great to see so many helpful taggers!


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*:
JShevaleere
Luna Lindsey
Dlanzoratta
Dawn McCullough White
Amyshojai
MosesSiregarIII

For those who haven't, please tag when you get the chance:
*Flank Hawk* Kindle
*Flank Hawk * Print

Thanks!


----------



## horse_girl

Caught up again!


----------



## lyndahilburn

Tagged these books/authors from thread pages 156-158:

D Manna
KC May
Armadon
Tyler Nunnally
J Shevaleere
Bar Steward
Luna Lindsey
Alan Zarotta
Dawn McCullough White
MR Mathias
Moses Siregar III


Lynda


----------



## Amyshojai

Got ya, Moses (cool cover!). All caught up again.
amhy


----------



## ScottLCollins

And 4 more pages done. Wow, this list is long.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

I have a little request on mine. If you have the time, could you vote down "Moses Siregar III" and "New Writers" on my tags? Those are kind of useless to me and I'd much rather boost all of the others instead.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Hi, newbie here - how does the Tag exchange work? What do I do?


----------



## Armadon

I tagged everyone on the last page here, and I will continue to tag where I left off last night (heading back toward page 1)

(Up)
I'm hoping to get "Christianity" "Epic Fantasy" and "adventure" to climb.

(Down)
And hoping "Lord of the Rings" "Epic Mystery" and "Near Death" will not climb. 

Thanks for the tags, everyone!

Print: http://www.amazon.com/Vrin-Mortal-Gods-Michael-Hileman/dp/0977147401/ref=tmm_pap_title_0
Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/VRIN-ten-mortal-gods-ebook/dp/B003KN3Z8S/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Regards,
John Michael Hileman


----------



## Amyshojai

Lexi Revellian said:


> Hi, newbie here - how does the Tag exchange work? What do I do?


Hi there,

If you scroll down the page of your book listing, you'll see "Tag This Book" and also a place to add tags. Currently you have none designated on your book--these are descriptive 1-to-3 words that tell readers about the content of your work. Once you've generated the tags, then others can "agree" or "disagree" with the individual tag descriptions. Apparently, the higher the number of "agree" for given tags will help move your book up in the amazon rankings...and people searching for these types of books more readily see and potentially buy higher ranking books.

This thread simply offers a way for us to help each other out by "agreeing" with tags the authors have generated. Clear as mud? *s* Others may be better able to describe the system. Congratulations on your book!

woofs & purrs,
amy


----------



## Armadon

Lexi Revellian said:


> Hi, newbie here - how does the Tag exchange work? What do I do?


It's simple. You go to your amazon book page, and add tags for your book in the middle of the page. We will then go and click on your tags to increase your books popularity with those tags. In return, you go through this thread and do the same for other authors here.

Easy Peasy.

Regards,
John Michael Hileman
Christian Fantasy Author [dot] com


----------



## Zack Hamric

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Today:
> 
> Kahuna
> Victorine
> JasonWChan
> Monique
> LunaLindsey
> David Dalglish
> 
> Tomorrow:
> 
> *The world!*


Moses, Tagged you, Zack


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Thanks - I knew about the tags, and I've tagged my book. I wasn't sure if there was a system here, say like tagging the last thirty books posted, or whether I should tag the lot.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

MosesSiregarIII said:


> I have a little request on mine. If you have the time, could you vote down "Moses Siregar III" and "New Writers" on my tags? Those are kind of useless to me and I'd much rather boost all of the others instead.


I have a funny to share. Last night, I asked for someone to tag my work as "heroic fantasy," since my tag for the same didn't show up for some reason.

Well, someone tagged my book as "heroic fantas*t*y"--note the spelling  (and now others have tagged it the same way)

So, uh, if someone could add the correctly spelled, "heroic fantasy" to my tags and others could vote down the misspelled version before this gets out of hand, that would be awesome


----------



## Lexi Revellian

So far I've tagged:

Williemeikle
Patricia Ryan
Vyrl
Half-Orc
Pamela Burford

If any of you could add 'romantic comedy' as a tag it would be good.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Done, Moses.  Now, I have spent a great deal of time tagging, tagging and more tagging just to catch up.  So far, I've seen some wonderful books out there, people.  Fantastic. At least I know I'll have plenty to read after I finally finish all of Half-Orc's stuff.  Tomorrow I'm going to post links to my books and ask everyone to be wonderful and do some tagging for me.  Thanks to all and best wishes.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

I was traveling for three days and fell behind!  Should be caught up now.  I have tagged for the following:

Terry E.
Lynda H.
William C.
Philip C.
R.E. Conary
Michael B.
Doranna D.
J. Michael H.
J. Shevaleere
Lana L.
M.R. Mathias
Brandan C. (only one had tags)


----------



## Doranna

Got most of 157...copyedit purgatory, groooan...will do more later!

Jason Letts
Cliff Ball
RA Mathis
Amy Shoia
Dawn McCullough-White
Danielle Lanzarotta
Luna Lindsay
J Shevaleere
Kristie Leigh Maguire
J. Michael Hilleman


----------



## J Shevaleere

Well I'm through page 10, gonna try to get through 25 today if I can find the time.

I appreciate the tags I've gotten so far   

My link is below if anyone wants to add to it, I'll be getting to everyone in the list as soon as possible.


----------



## JoeMitchell

Tagged:
Day's End
Ursula's Quest
Too Darn Hot
Snowed
Still Life With Murder
Murder in a Mill Town
Death on Beacon Hill
Murder on Black Friday
Murder in the North End
A Bucket of Ashes
Falcon's Fire
Heaven's Fire
Secret Thunder
Wild WInd
Silken Threads
The Sun and the Moon
Dead Forever: Awakening
Dead Forever: Apotheosis
Sudden Death
Dead Ball
A Feral Darkness
Feral Darkness
Vrin: Ten Mortal Gods
Vampirerotique Vol. 1
Make Willing the Prey 
The Sword and the Dragon
The First Dragoneer
Superhero
The Black God's War
Remix 
The Red Cross of Gold I

I missed a few days, but I'm all caught up now.


----------



## ScottLCollins

I probably should have started at page one and moved forward. Instead I'm working my way back through the posts. I'm now back to page 125. Thanks for the tags everyone!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Remix.


----------



## Lafittewriter

I would apprecieate any tagging and will do the same for others.
My amazon link:

Paperback: http://www.amazon.com/Lafittes-Black-Box-Boit-Noir/dp/1605943606
Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Lafittes-Black-Box-Boit-ebook/dp/B003TLMXTI/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Kindle currently has no tags.

Thanks


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up including corrections and additions.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Today, I tagged:

JShevaleere
Luna
MR Mattias
Moses
Scott Collins
Armadon (John) as per your instructions
Lafittewriter
Lexi (tag the lot, Lexi...tag the lot  )

Welcome to the thread, everyone!
~Donna~


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Pages 154 to 159 tagged including:

Falling Star (The Watchers) [Kindle Edition] - Philip Chen (Author) 
Sudden Death [Kindle Edition] - Michael Balkind (Author) 
Dead Ball [Kindle Edition] - Michael Balkind (Author) 
Legend of the White Dragon: Legacies [Kindle Edition] - Melanie Nilles (Author) 
Broken Wings (Starfire Angels Book 2) [Kindle Edition] - Melanie Nilles (Author) 
Broken Wings: Starfire Angels Book 2 [Paperback] - Melanie Nilles (Author) 
A Feral Darkness [Kindle Edition] - Doranna Durgin (Author) 
VRIN: ten mortal gods [Kindle Edition] - J. Michael Hileman (Author) 
Vampirerotique Vol. 1: Beginnings (Erotic Vampire Novella) [Kindle Edition] - J Shevaleere (Author) 
Make Willing the Prey [Kindle Edition] - Luna Lindsey (Author) 
Out of Time [Kindle Edition] - Cliff Ball (Author) 
The Black God's War: A Novella Introducing a new Epic Fantasy [Kindle Edition] - Moses Siregar III (Author) 
Remix [Kindle Edition] - Lexi Revellian (Author) 
Complete Care for Your Aging Dog [Kindle Edition] - Amy Shojai (Author) 
The Red Cross of Gold I:. The Knight of Death [Kindle Edition] - Brendan Carroll (Author)


----------



## Ricky Sides

Lafittewriter said:


> I would apprecieate any tagging and will do the same for others.
> My amazon link:
> 
> Paperback: http://www.amazon.com/Lafittes-Black-Box-Boit-Noir/dp/1605943606
> Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Lafittes-Black-Box-Boit-ebook/dp/B003TLMXTI/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
> 
> Kindle currently has no tags.
> 
> Thanks


I tagged all three versions of your book.


----------



## Lafittewriter

What an awesome response from everybody. I'm floored at all the tags. Thanks guys


----------



## Monique

MosesSiregarIII said:


> I have a little request on mine. If you have the time, could you vote down "Moses Siregar III" and "New Writers" on my tags? Those are kind of useless to me and I'd much rather boost all of the others instead.


Consider it done. 

Also tagged:

Remix [Kindle Edition]
Lafitte's Black Box: Boit Noir [Paperback]
Lafitte's Black Box: Boit Noir [Kindle Edition]


----------



## Doranna

Slipping back in between moments of craziness here...

Turns out I had done 158, too, so here's 159-current:

Joseph Mitchell
Brendan Carroll
Lexi Revellian
Moses
Jake Webber

And hey, wow.  Another reason to ditch Opera--boy it is a WHOLE LOT easier to do this on FireFox, where you can just clickie on the boxes!


----------



## Zack Hamric

Lafittewriter said:


> I would apprecieate any tagging and will do the same for others.
> My amazon link:
> 
> Paperback: http://www.amazon.com/Lafittes-Black-Box-Boit-Noir/dp/1605943606
> Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Lafittes-Black-Box-Boit-ebook/dp/B003TLMXTI/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
> 
> Kindle currently has no tags.
> 
> Thanks


Tagged both versions--- Zack


----------



## kahuna

Lafittewriter
Moses
Lexi Revellian
Brendan Carrell

I've tagged all your books.

My tag link is below, first 15, please.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tagged, Lafitte. On your paperbook, I voted down "ficiton" Thought "fiction" was a better tag.


----------



## Lafittewriter

Thanks, have returned the favor and will add to others.
Please someone add teen fiction as well
Thanks


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lafittewriter said:


> Thanks, have returned the favor and will add to others.
> Please someone add teen fiction as well
> Thanks


Added.


----------



## OliverCrommer

tagged lafittewriter


----------



## Ed_ODell

I sent my computer in to get worked on. 10 days pass, and the thread adds 32 pages. I'm back to 112, moving forward. Will get through as many as I can, and update. Welcome to all the new authors!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Question for you all. I think there's some kind of error on my book that I may be stuck with. I tagged my book as "heroic fantasy." I also asked others to add the tag, since it didn't show up after I added it. It sounds like some people have tried to do that, but on my computers that particular tag never shows up. Can you see "heroic fantasy" among my tags? I'm guessing not. Note that there are two misspelled versions that don't count ("heroic fantasTy"--with an extra T--and "eoic fantasy"--someone really screwed up on that one LOL)

I'm also hoping to boost "recommend" and "recommended" right now. Thanks very much.

I've tagged quite a few today and will likely do many more later tonight.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Question for you all. I think there's some kind of error on my book that I may be stuck with. I tagged my book as "heroic fantasy." I also asked others to add the tag, since it didn't show up after I added it. It sounds like some people have tried to do that, but on my computers that particular tag never shows up. Can you see "heroic fantasy" among my tags? I'm guessing not. Note that there are two misspelled versions that don't count ("heroic fantasTy"--with an extra T--and "eoic fantasy"--someone really screwed up on that one LOL)
> 
> I'm also hoping to boost "recommend" and "recommended" right now. Thanks very much.
> 
> I've tagged quite a few today and will likely do many more later tonight.


Yes, I noted the same thing. I had tagged heroic fantasy, it showed as one of my tags on the book, but didn't show up as one of the keywords. I deleted it. Added it again, but same thing. Just doesn't seem to stick.

As for 'recommend/recommended'. I'll only check off a tag like that if I've actually read the book in question and would recommend it. Likewise with tags like 'exciting' and 'good read' -- tags that imply that I'm recommending the book in some way. If it's a fantasy, vampire book, or mystery, I've no problem with tagging 'fantasy' or 'vampire' or 'thriller'--because that's what the book contains. But 'thrilling' I'd reserve for a book I've read--because that describes my reaction to the book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Question for you all. I think there's some kind of error on my book that I may be stuck with. I tagged my book as "heroic fantasy." I also asked others to add the tag, since it didn't show up after I added it. It sounds like some people have tried to do that, but on my computers that particular tag never shows up. Can you see "heroic fantasy" among my tags? I'm guessing not. Note that there are two misspelled versions that don't count ("heroic fantasTy"--with an extra T--and "eoic fantasy"--someone really screwed up on that one LOL)


I added heroic fantasy for you earlier. If you click on "see all 20 tags" you'll find it.



> I'm also hoping to boost "recommend" and "recommended" right now. Thanks very much.
> 
> I've tagged quite a few today and will likely do many more later tonight.


Tags are identifiers. I can't click on recommend or recommended unless I've read the book and feel it's good enough to recommend. In that case, i would write a review which means a lot more than tags.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Could a couple or three people go to Danielle Q Lee's book 'Inhuman'

http://www.amazon.com/Inhuman-ebook/dp/B003UV8ONQ

And vote down 'christian romance' and 'christian fiction'. Seems someone came along and maliciously tagged it such and others unknowingly helped it along.

Request came in this thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,32122.25.html

Quote from: D.A. Boulter on Today at 11:58:47 AM
Did you want any tag voted down? If so, which tag/tags. If you feel they aren't appropriate we can reduce their count to below zero if you like.

Thank you, that's very nice of you! 
I think the only ones that really aren't appropriate as they may mislead people are the tags for Christian Romance and Christian Fiction. I wouldn't want Christians to be offended as there is coarse language and scenes they might not appreciate.

Thanks!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Voted down the bad tags on Inhuman, DA.


----------



## donna callea

Today's tags:

Doranna
Armadon
J. Shevalerre
Luna's new book
MR
Moses
Lexi
Lafitte
and voted down the bad tags on Inhuman


----------



## Armadon

I have tagged all of these authors-- every single book.

Jake Webber
Margaret Lake
D.A. Boulter
Moses
Zack Hamric
Doranna
Donna Fasano
Monique
Ricky Sides
Valmore Daniels
Lynda Hilburn
Terry Ervin
Melanie Niles
Amy
Scott Collins
Lexi (got you today ... congrats on getting your tags up)
Brendan
Steve Hawk (wish I had an awesome name)
Shevaleere
Joseph Mitchell
Scott evans
Kahuna
Pamlela
Luna
Daniele
Robert
Cliff Ball
Sandra
Scott Cleveland
Dawn White
Mathias
Victorine
Jack Woodson
Nathan Hilliard
Doranna
Jason Letts
Stacey Benefiel
Deb Martin
P.B.Ryan
Delyse Trink
William Meikle
Tyler Nunnally
K.C.May
Tracy Alley
** Couldn't get Autumn Jordon
Michael Balkind
Jason Chan
Maureen Miller
Liam Judge
Donna Callea
Sandra Edwards
Gary Ballard
Joel Arnold
Claire Farrel
R.E.Conary
Beth Orsoff
Bridget Stegman
William Campbell
David Dalglish
James Stanson
Dr. Mama Love
Noah Gillman
Sierra rose
Jess Scott
Eric Christopherson
Kristie Leigh Maguire
David Derrigo
Linda Welch
Jeff Hepple (every last bit of it)



Regards,
John Michael Hileman
christianfantasyauthor.com


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I added heroic fantasy for you earlier. If you click on "see all 20 tags" you'll find it.
> 
> Tags are identifiers. I can't click on recommend or recommended unless I've read the book and feel it's good enough to recommend. In that case, i would write a review which means a lot more than tags.


Thanks for doing that, but apparently my page is broken when it comes to that tag. You'll see that it's not actually there. The only ones that are there are misspelled. There is a "heroic fantasty"--but note the misspelling (two t's). The correct spelling doesn't show up, even though I've tagged it and others have, too. Oh well, at least it's a keyword that I wasn't totally jazzed about anyway.


----------



## J Shevaleere

Made better progress than I wanted 

Got all the way through page 30 today. Gonna try to do the same tomorrow and will hopefully be caught up in a few days.

Thanks for all of the tags on mine so far:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003Z0CUSM/


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Taggin' like a mofo:

Lexi Revellian
J Shevaleore
Doranna
Steven L Hawk
Brendan Carroll
Zack Hamric
Armadon
Donna Callea
Gerti Kindle
DA Boulter
Sandra Edwards
Ed_ODell
Lafittewriter
Valmore Daniels
Joe Mitchell


----------



## OliverCrommer

tagged moses


----------



## J.M Pierce

20 PAGES!!!!!! I'm gone for a week and there's 20 PAGES!!!!!!?? In the immortal words of Buford T. Justice...OOF.










I'll catch up this weekend guys. Promise.

J.M.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Thanks to everyone who tagged _Remix_. I'm now doing batches of ten in my breaks, working backwards, and I'm adding new tags too. So far I've done:

Failing Test
Bliss and Grief
The Black God's War (extra nice cover)
Vampirerotique
Vrin
The Haircut
Ariana's Pride
Pelgraff
Lafitte's Black Box
Slow Love

One thing - could you tag _Remix _in the UK? The link is: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Remix/dp/B003Z4KBF2/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&s=digital-text&qid=1281693511&sr=1-5


----------



## Lafittewriter

Thanks for all for the tags yesterday. I plan to tag for the next 30 minutes as many as I can. I've tagged every book on this page and the previous two from each author that has posted.


----------



## Pamela Burford

Luna Lindsey said:


> Also I have a new book up on Amazon. Can I get some tags please?


I tagged both your books, Luna. Happy selling!

Pam


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You're tagged, Luna. Good luck.


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged* (_Kindle and Print where appropriate_):
Lexi Revellian
Joe Mitchell
Lafittewriter
Ed_Odell
JM Pierce

If you haven't, please tag when you get the chance:
*Flank Hawk * Kindle
*Flank Hawk * print

Thanks!


----------



## kahuna

MR MATHIAS
LAFITTE WRITER
MOSES
LEXI REVELLIAN
BRENDAN CARRELL

Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help" and "spirituality."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

thanks

kahuna


----------



## Pamela Burford

OK, I just did:
Luna Lindsey
Dawn McCullough-White
M.R. Matthias
Moses Siregar III
Lexi Revellian
Brendan Carroll
Jake Webber

Pam


----------



## Joel Arnold

I got:

Brendan C.
Luna
Lexi
J. Shevaleere
John Hileman
Moses
Doranna
LafitteWriter


Joel Arnold


----------



## Lafittewriter

Just tagged yours Pam


----------



## Pamela Burford

Lafittewriter said:


> Just tagged yours Pam


Many thanks!

Pam


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Just tagged:

Crescent Rising
A Feral Darkness
Out of Time
Peacekeepers 2
An Old-Fashioned Folk Tale
Merry Go Round
Shard Mountain
Peace Warrior
The Knight of Death
Kitten Care

*One thing - could you tag Remix in the UK - if this is possible, otherwise the USA version.*The link to the UK edition is: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Remix/dp/B003Z4KBF2/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&s=digital-text&qid=1281693511&sr=1-5 and the link to the USA edition is the book cover below.


----------



## J Shevaleere

Mission accomplished before lunch! Got all the way through page 60. Will try to knock out the rest of the thread this weekend (ambitious goal, I know)

Thanks for all of the tags on mine so far:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003Z0CUSM/


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

WOW...lots of new people, or at least ones I haven't seen before   

TAGGED...
J Shevaleere
Lexi Revellian
Pamela Burford
Joel Arnold
LaFitteWriter
TWErvin 2

and going to tag Luna's now.  

I'd appreciate any tagbacks as well if you haven't reached mine yet.  Please tag anything except for kindle author, kindle book...some of the hidden ones are good too...THANKS!!


----------



## Lafittewriter

Tyler Nunnally
Tagged your book as well, thanks for tagging mine.
Also became a fan of your blog.
Here's mine if you want to return the favor, maybe we could add extra exposure.
http://lafittesblackbox.blogspot.com/
Thanks
Jake


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged:

J Shevaleere
M.R. Mathias
MosesSiregarIII
Lexi Revellian
Lafittewriter
Luna Lindsey


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

Hi guys! I got a brand new title "Shades: Death and White Satin," that could use a little tag luvin'  

Meanwhile, I will get to catching up on my tagging


----------



## ScottLCollins

Done back to page 120. Thanks to everyone who has tagged my book!


----------



## Doranna

Just nabbed:

Donna Callea
Edward O'Dell
Danielle Lee
Nathan Hilliard

Still trying to push up paranormal romance and contemporary fantasy, but very grateful for any tags!


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up again! Some new folks/books that look awesome, congrats!

woofs & purrs,
amy


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Tagged:

Dark Harvest
Starfire Angels
Flank Hawk
The Kinshield Legacy
Crustaceans
Not What She Seems
The Sword and the Dragon
Cameo the Assassin
Pale Boundaries
Crazy for You

Could you tag Remix in the UK - if this is possible, otherwise the USA version.The link to the UK edition is: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Remix/dp/B003Z4KBF2/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&s=digital-text&qid=1281693511&sr=1-5 and the link to the USA edition is the book cover below.

Thanks to everyone who's tagged Remix!


----------



## Lafittewriter

Tagged everyone above me on this page.  Will check back later this evening


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

My warm cup of morning Tag:

D. Nathan Hilliard
liam.judge
Tyler Nunnally
Pamela Burford
Joel Arnold
Amyshojai


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your new one, Nathan. Good luck.


----------



## Monique

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tagged your new one, Nathan. Good luck.


Ditto.


----------



## Victorine

Tagged Lafitte's Black Box - Cool cover!

Vicki


----------



## Lafittewriter

Thanks Vicki about the cover...Went back and forth with my publisher on that one till I got what I wanted.
Tagged your book

Thanks all for the tags...has really helped, especially on my kindle page.


----------



## Patricia Ryan/P.B. Ryan

Thanks so much for the tags, guys! Tagged the following this afternoon:

Karen Cantwell
J.A. Titus
Chris J. Randolph
D. Nathan Hilliard
Mathew and Stephanie Verish
H.P. Mallory (tagged & added to to-buy list)
Martin C. Sharlow
Jessica Tate
Jake Webber
Moses Siregar III
Lexi Revellian
J. Shevaleere
Luna Lindsey
J. Michael Hileman
Brendan Carroll
M.R. Mathias
Dawn McCullough-White
Daniele Lanzarotta
Luna Lindsey


----------



## Sandra Edwards

I've tagged:

moses
Armadon 
Lexi Revellian
Doranna Durgin
Jake Webber

I'm all caught up. Thanks to everyone who's tagged me!

Sandy


----------



## Zack Hamric

D. Nathan Hilliard said:


> Hi guys! I got a brand new title "Shades: Death and White Satin," that could use a little tag luvin'
> 
> Meanwhile, I will get to catching up on my tagging


Nathan, Tagged "Shades"

Zack


----------



## William Meikle

Three new short story uploads from me today. I'd appreciate some tagging please.

*Ghost Writer*











*The Brotherhood of the Thorns*











*The Haunting of Esther Cox*


----------



## horse_girl

All caught up again. Welcome to all the new people!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your new ones, Willie. Let us know how they do.


----------



## Staceywb

I'm all caught up from pg. 155 on.  Have a great weekend everyone!

Stacey


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

All caught up for the day:

J. Webber
Lexi R.
W. Meikle


----------



## DonnaFaz

Tagged Willie's three new ones, and Nathan's new one. Congrats!

~Donna~


----------



## TWErvin2

Tagged:

Nathan D. Hilliard
Williemikle (new uploads)


----------



## Amyshojai

Gotchya! All caught up. 

amy


----------



## Monique

Tagged Willie's new uploads.


----------



## Pamela Burford

More tagging. I got:

Daniel Arenson
Henry Brown
Leslie Ann Dennis
Ruth Francisco
David McAfee
Mary McDonald
Dennis Phillips
Erich R. Sysak

I've covered 120 to here. I appreciate all of you who've tagged my books! Have a terrific weekend.

Pam


----------



## donna callea

tagged Willie's new ones.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Nathan and Willie's new books.


----------



## OliverCrommer

tagged Nathan, Lexi, Doranna


----------



## swcleveland

Caught up again!


----------



## J Shevaleere

Well I've gotten all the way through pg 100 - not bad for 2 days. Should definitely finish up this weekend.

Thanks for all of the tags on mine so far:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003Z0CUSM/


----------



## Sharlow

Wow! Thirty plus pages I had to do just to get caught back up. What a mission. Thankfully I'm all caught up with everyone. I need to remember to get on this thread on a regular basis.

I have a new book I'd like you all to tag. It's called Shades of Twilight. I appreciate it. Please don't forget the paperback of Fallen Blood as well, thanks guys.










http://www.amazon.com/Fallen-Blood-1-Martin-Sharlow/dp/1453658378/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1281761176&sr=1-6


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

The people I like to spend my Friday night with:

Sharlow
swcleveland
Staceyweb
Patricia Ryan
Bar Steward
dlanzarotta
Dawn McC White
Vyrl
Deb Martin
Learnmegood
foreverjuly


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done Sharlow. Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Sharlow

Ricky Sides said:


> Done Sharlow. Congratulations on the new release.


Thanks Ricky. I think it's my best work so far. was really challenging for me, yet still fun.


----------



## Sharlow

Could we get the link for the UK Amazon tag thread please. I can't find the darned thing.


----------



## Patricia Ryan/P.B. Ryan

So far, I've tagged all the books by these authors. This list is alphabetical by first name. *If you don't see your name on it, please let me know!*

And thanks for tagging my books. I really appreciate it.

Amy Shojai
Barry Eysman
Beth Orsoff
Bobby DeVito
Brendan Carroll
Castus/Brookside
Chris J. Randolph
Claire Farrell
Cliff Ball
D. Nathan Hilliard
D.A. Boulter
Daniel Leston
Daniele Lanzarotta
David Dalgish
Dawn McCullough-White
Deb Martin
Delyse Rodrigues-Trink
Donna Callea
Donna Fasano
Doranna Durgin
Dr. Mama Love
Gary A. Ballard
Gregory Bresiger
H.P. Mallory 
J. Michael Hileman
J. Shevaleere
J.A. Titus
J.C. Phelps
J.M. Pierce
Jake Webber
Jamie Hershing
Jason Chan
Jason Letts
Jessica Tate
Joel Arnold
John Pearson
Joseph Mitchell
K.C. May
Kahuna
Karen Cantwell
LB Gschwandtner
Lexi Revellian
Luna Lindsey
Luna Lindsey
Lynda Hilburn
M.R. Mathias
Margaret Lake
Martin C. Sharlow
Mathew and Stephanie Verish
Maureen Miller
Melanie Nilles
Michael Balkind
Monique Martin
Moses Siregar III
Nell Gavin
Noah Mullette-Gilman
P.A. Woodburn
Pamela Burford
Paul Clayton
Phillip Thomas Duck
R.E. Conary
Ricky Sides
Robert Marston Fanney
Robin Reed
Sandra Edwards 
Scott Cleveland
Scott Collins
Scott Evans
Stacey Wallace Benefel
Steve Hawk
Steven Hawk
T.S. O'Rourke
Terry Ervin
Thea Nilsson
Tracey Alley
Valmore Daniels
Victorine Lieske
William Meikle
Zack Hamric

Pat


----------



## DonnaFaz

Ricky Sides said:


> Done Sharlow. Congratulations on the new release.


I tagged it, too! Congrats!

~Donna~


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your new one, Sharlow.

Here's the link to the UK tagging thread.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg571978.html#msg571978

Only 16 pages to catch up on.


----------



## lyndahilburn

Tagged all books/authors on thread pages 85-110:

Susan Petrone
tonya plank
PA Woodburn
tbookside
John C. Hamilton
machinetrooper
TheaJ
Susan O Leary
RCordiner
TC Beacham


Lynda


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Tagged:

Fallen Blood
Shades of Twilight
Snowed
Glimpse UK
Glimpse US
Make Willing the Prey
Esther Cox
Death on Beacon Hill
Memoirs of a Bar Steward UK
Memoirs of a Bar Steward US


----------



## Learnmegood

Wow, I had a lot to catch up on!

I tagged...

Luna
J Shevaleer
Dlanzanatta
Cliffball
Dawn White
MR Mathias
Moses
Lexi
Brendan
Doranna
Lafitte
Ed
Sharlow's new one

Thank you to everyone who tags Learn Me Good, and I would appreciate tags to the paperback,  especially under "humor" where I'm catching up to the lead spot!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Got your new one, Martin.  Congrats on the new release!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Correction: Links should work now.
OK, please help me out with tagging. I've been working hard to catch up on my tagging. Anything you can do will be appreciate.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001J6ORUI
http://www.amazon.com/Red-Cross-Gold-II-ebook/dp/B001J6OTEC
http://www.amazon.com/Red-Cross-Gold-III-ebook/dp/B001J6OSD4
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B001J6OT9C
http://www.amazon.com/Red-Cross-Gold-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B001P5HBTM
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B001QFYHTS
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B001VNCKAS
http://www.amazon.com/Red-Cross-Gold-VIII-ebook/dp/B002AQSPCM
http://www.amazon.com/Red-Cross-Gold-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B002AVVDQM
http://www.amazon.com/Red-Cross-Gold-Genesis-ebook/dp/B002DYJXN6
http://www.amazon.com/Red-Cross-Gold-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B002GYX3T8
http://www.amazon.com/Red-Cross-Gold-XII-ebook/dp/B002J9G5IG
http://www.amazon.com/Red-Cross-Gold-XIII-ebook/dp/B002LLNV16
http://www.amazon.com/Red-Cross-Gold-XIV-ebook/dp/B002SN9GM0
http://www.amazon.com/Red-Cross-Gold-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B002XIU3I6
http://www.amazon.com/Red-Cross-Gold-XVI-ebook/dp/B0037KMFH6
http://www.amazon.com/Red-Cross-Gold-XVII-ebook/dp/B003PPCT6U
http://www.amazon.com/Red-Cross-Gold-XVIII-ebook/dp/B003XIJ5NE


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Brendan, I already tagged your US books as well as your UK books.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Same here. I did them all the same night.


----------



## Doranna

Aaaand this morning:

William M's new stories
Brendan Cross's list
Martin Sharlow's books

--Doranna


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Tagged everyone on pages 160 through 162

including:

Lafitte's Black Box: Boit Noir [Paperback] - Jake Webber 
Shades: Death and White Satin [Kindle Edition] - D. Nathan Hilliard 
Ghost Writer [Kindle Edition] - William Meikle 
Brotherhood of the Thorns [Kindle Edition] - William Meikle 
The Haunting of Esther Cox [Kindle Edition] - William Meikle 
Shades of Twilight [Kindle Edition] - Martin Sharlow (Author)

If possible can anyone check the tags on my paperback - http://www.amazon.com/dp/0986659304

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Monique

Just tagged:

Shades of Twilight [Kindle Edition]
Fallen Blood (Volume 1) [Paperback]
The Red Cross of Gold I:. The Knight of Death [Kindle Edition]
The Red Cross of Gold II:. The King of Terrors [Kindle Edition]
The Red Cross of Gold III:. The Head of the Crow: The Assassin Chronicles [Kindle Edition]
The Red Cross of Gold IV:. The Hesperian Dragon: Assassin Chronicles [Kindle Edition]
The Red Cross of Gold V:. the Quinta Essentia: The Assassin Chronicles [Kindle Edition]
The Red Cross of Gold VI:. The Dragonslayer: Assassin Chronicles [Kindle Edition]
The Red Cross of GoldVII:. The Wisdom of Solomon: Assassin Chronicles [Kindle Edition]
The Red Cross of Gold VIII:. The Silver Caduceus [Kindle Edition]
The Red Cross of Gold IX:. The Queen of the Abyss: Assassin Chronicles [Kindle Edition]
The Red Cross of Gold X:. Genesis 6:5 [Kindle Edition]
The Red Cross of Gold XI:. Ars Arabia: The Assassin Chronicles [Kindle Edition]
The Red Cross of Gold XII:. The Son of the Moon [Kindle Edition]
The Red Cross of Gold XIII:. The Children of the Temple [Kindle Edition]
The Red Cross of Gold XIV:. The Skull of Sidon: Assassin Chronicles [Kindle Edition]
The Red Cross of Gold XV:. My Hope is in God: Assassin Chronicles [Kindle Edition]
The Red Cross of Gold XVI:. Omar, the Prophet: Assassin Chronicles [Kindle Edition]
The Red Cross of Gold XVII:. Full Circle: Assassin Chronicles [Kindle Edition]
The Red Cross of Gold XVIII:. The Company of Women: Assassin Chronicles [Kindle Edition]

Phew.

I've tagged over 700 books now!

Really appreciate it, if you haven't yet, please return the favor.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Whew. Okay. I slacked off for a little bit, and suddenly WHAM, ten pages behind. Caught up again.

David Dalglish


----------



## Pamela Burford

Got the new ones from:

Brendan Carroll - all
Valmore Daniels, Old-Fashioned Folk Tale paperback
John Pearson, Learn Me Good paperback
Martin Sharlow, Shades of Twilight & Fallen Blood paperback

In addition to tagging mine with the first 15, if anyone wants to spend a few extra moments and disagree with the tags sporting negative numbers, that would be swell - though I don't even know if that's necessary at this point. Does anyone know if inappropriate, disagreed-with tags do any harm just by being there?

Thanks!

Pam


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged:

D. Nathan Hilliard (new)
williemeikle (new books)
Sharlow (new)

Learn Me Good: i've previously tagged your paperback
Brendan Carrol: i've also previously tagged all of your books


----------



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox

Tag is that a kids game? I love it then and now all the more TAG TAG I tag everyone book. Tag me back


----------



## kahuna

VICTORIA LANE

I tagged both or your books.

Please tag my first 15 ("relationships" through "romance"), but skip "couples," "polynesia," and "honeymoon," and instead tag "spirituality," "psychology" and "self-help."

My link is below.

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Lafittewriter

Stopped tagging yesterday a few pages back. Will look for books I haven't tagged yet. Thanks to every body that has tagged mine.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Tagged:

Amy Shojai
MA Mathias
TWErvin2
Linda Hilburn
Scott L. Collins
Lexi Revellian
Robert Duperre
Moses Siregar III
Brendan Carroll
Stephen L. Hawk
Lifittewriter
Joel Arnold
PB Ryan
William Meikle
Melanie Niles
Martin Sharlow
Victoria Lane


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Victoria Lane's books.


----------



## Zack Hamric

Victoria lane said:


> Tag is that a kids game? I love it then and now all the more TAG TAG I tag everyone book. Tag me back


Tagged both of them...Zack


----------



## bvlarson

New title out, need tags!
(Thanks in advance, everyone, I'm tagging yours like mad, here) 

-BVL

Blood of Silver


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

bvlarson said:


> New title out, need tags!
> (Thanks in advance, everyone, I'm tagging yours like mad, here)
> 
> -BVL
> 
> Blood of Silver


Tagged


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
Tagged this round,
John x both
J. Shevaleere
Luna's new one - congratulations
Moses
Lexi
Brendan's - should've done them all when I did the UK versions, you broke my tagging finger again but d*mn I've gotta start reading the Red Cross series  
Jake x all
Willie's new three - congratulations
Martin's new one - congratz also
Victoria x both
and B.V's new one - also congratz

That's me caught up - here at least, off to the UK when my tagging finger recovers  

Cheers & thanks,
Trace


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Blood of Silver.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up again.  Tagged everyone from pages 160-164.


----------



## Zack Hamric

bvlarson said:


> New title out, need tags!
> (Thanks in advance, everyone, I'm tagging yours like mad, here)
> 
> -BVL
> 
> Blood of Silver


BV- tagged all of them...Zack


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up again here.


----------



## StevenSavile

How does one join in this tagging process? I'd happily reciprocate with folks who tag my kindle stuff (last angel, sufferer's song and laughing boy's shadow) ... ditto with making lists...


----------



## William Meikle

StevenSavile said:


> How does one join in this tagging process? I'd happily reciprocate with folks who tag my kindle stuff (last angel, sufferer's song and laughing boy's shadow) ... ditto with making lists...


Hi Steve. Just post your links here and away you go...

Then go through and agree with the tags for everybody else that posts here. Getting caught up will take a wee while at first, but once there it only takes a minute or two a day to keep up.


----------



## StevenSavile

Willie - cheers mate.

OKay...

http://www.amazon.com/The-Sufferers-Song-ebook/dp/B003Z9JPAO/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&m=A1NBCVVM1MRWGW&s=digital-text&qid=1281886233&sr=8-15

http://www.amazon.com/The-Last-Angel-ebook/dp/B003T9USDI/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=A1NBCVVM1MRWGW&s=books&qid=1281886233&sr=8-4

http://www.amazon.com/Laughing-Boys-Shadow-ebook/dp/B003L77MN2/ref=tag_dpp_lp_edpp_img_in

covers my indie releases. I assume it's bad form to put the mass market ones up so I will leave it there... and go look for some links to tag.


----------



## StevenSavile

okay just tagged back about 40 books... phew. Will work my way back from there... when my eyes uncross.


----------



## William Meikle

StevenSavile said:


> Willie - cheers mate.
> 
> OKay...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Sufferers-Song-ebook/dp/B003Z9JPAO/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&m=A1NBCVVM1MRWGW&s=digital-text&qid=1281886233&sr=8-15
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Last-Angel-ebook/dp/B003T9USDI/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=A1NBCVVM1MRWGW&s=books&qid=1281886233&sr=8-4
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Laughing-Boys-Shadow-ebook/dp/B003L77MN2/ref=tag_dpp_lp_edpp_img_in
> 
> covers my indie releases. I assume it's bad form to put the mass market ones up so I will leave it there... and go look for some links to tag.


And it has begun... got all three for you Steve.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done Steven.


----------



## StevenSavile

Cheers Ricky, and yours have also been done - man you're a one man #1 at the moment, eh? Congratulations.


----------



## Monique

Good morning, everyone!

Just tagged:

Blood of Silver (Seeker Series) [Kindle Edition]
The Sufferer's Song [Kindle Edition]
The Last Angel [Kindle Edition]
Laughing Boy's Shadow [Kindle Edition]

Links to mine in my siggy.

Thank you!


----------



## StevenSavile

And reciprocated. Thanks Monique.


----------



## Ricky Sides

StevenSavile said:


> Cheers Ricky, and yours have also been done - man you're a one man #1 at the moment, eh? Congratulations.


Me? LOL nope.


----------



## StevenSavile

Too modest, Birth of a Peacekeeper is #1 in 3 categories...


----------



## OliverCrommer

tagged steven


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged books by: Victoria lane and Steven Savile.
And the new book by bvlarson.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Tagged Blood of Silver. Congrats on the new book!

Steve, I tagged all three of yours. Wecome to the thread!

All, I could use some help. I've lost some 'romance' tags and have fallen off the first page. Would the newer taggers please double check to make sure you've tagged me? Thanks!

paperback: http://www.amazon.com/Merry-Go-Round-Donna-Fasano/dp/1453688013
Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/The-Merry-Go-Round-ebook/dp/B002ZNJL78

~Donna~


----------



## StevenSavile

Thanks, Donna, and reciprocated. Hope it helps.


----------



## DonnaFaz

StevenSavile said:


> Thanks, Donna, and reciprocated. Hope it helps.


Thanks, Steven! It helped.

~Donna~


----------



## Pamela Burford

Latest round of tagging:

Victoria Lane
B.V. Larson
Steven Savile

Pam


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DonnaFaz said:


> Tagged Blood of Silver. Congrats on the new book!
> 
> Steve, I tagged all three of yours. Wecome to the thread!
> 
> All, I could use some help. I've lost some 'romance' tags and have fallen off the first page. Would the newer taggers please double check to make sure you've tagged me? Thanks!
> 
> paperback: http://www.amazon.com/Merry-Go-Round-Donna-Fasano/dp/1453688013
> Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/The-Merry-Go-Round-ebook/dp/B002ZNJL78
> 
> ~Donna~


I see the de-taggers have been at you, too. Hope they let up soon.


----------



## Doranna

Good Afternoon!

Today I tagged all the books for

Victoria Lane
BV Larson
Donna Faz (got the PB)


----------



## DonnaFaz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I see the de-taggers have been at you, too. Hope they let up soon.


:::nodding::: Thanks, Margaret.

Thank you, too, Doranna.

~Donna~


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*:
Sharlow (got all)
Victoria lane (both books + print)
Bvlarson (got all)
StevenSavile (got the three)

Those who haven't, tag Flank Hawk when you get the chance (see signature file). Thanks!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Got:

Victoria Lane
Lynda Hilburn
bvlarson
StevenSavile
derekprior


----------



## D.M. Trink

Okay-I'm back tagging!

Got:
Doranna
Steven Savile's
Moses

Thanks to all who have tagged mine!
Delyse
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-Rainbow-Delyse-Rodrigues-Trink/dp/1452873259/ref=tmm_pap_title_0


----------



## swcleveland

Done through page 50 and everyone new since my last post. I'm a-cookin' now! 

http://www.amazon.com/Pale-Boundaries-Scott-Cleveland/dp/1449994954/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1281913160&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.com/Pale-Boundaries-ebook/dp/B0036FU0U6/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1281913160&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pale-Boundaries/dp/B0036FU0U6/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1281913356&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pale-Boundaries-Scott-Cleveland/dp/1449994954/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1281913405&sr=1-2


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Should be caught up again.  Tagged all for:

B. Carroll
V. Lane
B.V. Larson
S. Savile


----------



## Amyshojai

Got all the new ones,  and checked a few that I'd missed. 
woofs and purrs,
amy


----------



## kahuna

Steven Saville,

Got you tagged.

Please tag my first 15, link below:


----------



## Amyshojai

Had to re-do you Kahuna...for some reason my tags disappeared! Arg!

amy


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Catching up.

Traceya 4
AmyShojai 1
SWCleveland
the white hairs 
Patricia Ryan 10
Pamela Burford 2
Philip Chen
Autumn Jordan
J Michael Hillerman
TWErvin2
Doranna Durgin
Scott Collins
J Shevaleere
Cliffball 3
Luna Lindsay
Lafittewriter
William meikle
Brendan Carroll
Lexi Revellian

All caught up. Thanks to those who have taggged me already, and ai could still use more tage from those who haven't.

Ann


----------



## StevenSavile

All caught up. 

S:


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Got you, Steve.

Donna:  35 people say that Merry-go-round isn't fiction?  Now, that's just weird.


----------



## DonnaFaz

D.A. Boulter said:


> Got you, Steve.
> 
> Donna: 35 people say that Merry-go-round isn't fiction? Now, that's just weird.


What? Sheesh. Please, people, go vote down that tag. :::sigh:::

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz

D.A. Boulter said:


> Got you, Steve.
> 
> Donna: 35 people say that Merry-go-round isn't fiction? Now, that's just weird.


DA, I just went and looked. Couldn't find a tag that states my book isn't fiction. Where did you see this?

I'm on my way out the door...have to take care of my dad, but I'll be back later tonight.

~Donna~


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Tagged:

Steven Savile
Victoria Lane
and BV Larson's new book

I'm all caught up...thanks to everyone who's tagging Crazy For You!

Sandy


----------



## Lafittewriter

All caught up. Tagged these which previously I hadn't:

DonnaFaz 
P.A. Woodburn 
Steven L. Hawk 
badtrink 

thanks to all who have tagged.
Will check back later


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DonnaFaz said:


> What? Sheesh. Please, people, go vote down that tag. :::sigh:::
> 
> ~Donna~


It isn't a maltag. It's a vote against the tag _fiction_. If you click on _agree with these tags_, a small check box will show to the right. If you click on that box, you'll see that it's being disagreed with. Every time that happens your tag count goes down.

They're also disagreeing with _kindle_.

This is a campaign from that other forum to keep the indies off the first page and they know about cross referencing by sub-category, too. That's why they don't just vote down your main tags.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Thanks, Margaret, for the explanation. That's a lot of people ganging up on little ol' me. lol But there's no need to fear. Underdog is here.   

I wonder where they're congregating to plot and plan? I've searched Amazon forums and haven't come up with anything. That's a rhetorical question, folks. What would I do if I knew where they congregated? <- Another rhetorical question.

Wish those 35 people would take the time to read my book. Heck, they just might like it. lol

~Donna~


----------



## ScottLCollins

Done with page 115-current. Maybe, someday, I'll be caught up.


----------



## liam.judge

I tagged all versions of Scott L Collins' Book


----------



## Amyshojai

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> This is a campaign from that other forum to keep the indies off the first page and they know about cross referencing by sub-category, too. That's why they don't just vote down your main tags.


Other forum? People are being adversarial? How does that benefit them? Sheesh...ya know, I always recommend other folks' books. Momma always taught me, ya catch more flies with honey than vinegar. And karma is a b*tch (that last one is mine, not momma's *eg*)

amy


----------



## Doranna

Grabbed PA Woodburn's this morning...


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Can I get some tags for my brand new book Incredible Dreams from you lovely people 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZSHPBQ

It's still cooking...not yet available for sale...but I was able to put some tags in -- I'd be eternally grateful if you all tagged me!

** Yay! Book is now for sale  **

Thanks,
Sandy


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done Sandra. Loved the cover.


----------



## mamiller

The cursed 'day job' has kept me from playing here for a couple days, but I'm catching up.

Tagged:
Moses
Steven S.
Doranna  - I’m a big Corgi fan!
Lexi
Jake 
B.V.’s
Dawn
Brendan (had a lot of them, but checking what I missed)


----------



## Pamela Burford

Sandra Edwards said:


> Can I get some tags for my brand new book Incredible Dreams from you lovely people
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZSHPBQ
> 
> It's still cooking...not yet available for sale...but I was able to put some tags in -- I'd be eternally grateful if you all tagged me!
> 
> ** Yay! Book is now for sale  **
> 
> Thanks,
> Sandy


Done. Congrats!

Pam


----------



## Pamela Burford

DonnaFaz said:


> Thanks, Margaret, for the explanation. That's a lot of people ganging up on little ol' me. lol But there's no need to fear. Underdog is here.
> 
> I wonder where they're congregating to plot and plan? I've searched Amazon forums and haven't come up with anything. That's a rhetorical question, folks. What would I do if I knew where they congregated? <- Another rhetorical question.
> 
> Wish those 35 people would take the time to read my book. Heck, they just might like it. lol
> 
> ~Donna~


Um...what's with the "spammer" tag on the US Kindle version? Can I assume you want that one voted down? I was about to do just that when I thought, well gee, maybe there's a spammer in the story? 

Pam


----------



## LindaNelson

DonnaFaz said:


> I've recently discovered how important tagging is in product placement and I am looking for authors who would be willing to tag my book, The Merry-Go-Round. Here's a link --> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002ZNJL78
> 
> I would be happy to reciprocate on both electronic and print books. I've read that the choice of tags is important. Amazon allows each tagger 15 tags per product. I would prefer the use of: romance, chick lit, women's fiction, fiction, contemporary romance...or you could just check the boxes of the tags I already have. Let me know which tags you'd like for me to use when I tag your book!
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> ~Donna~


Hi Donna,
I just found my way over here and I just tagged your book for you. I did a bunch of others too. I see I have a years work to do if I am going to tag all of these books...but, I will get it done.

Linda


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Linda's book.


----------



## Monique

Hi guys...

Tagged:

The Merry-Go-Round [Paperback] - I'd already tagged your ebook. Poo on the anti-taggers!
Pale Boundaries [Paperback] - Already got your ebook
Incredible Dreams [Kindle Edition] - Sounds right up my alley. I tried to add it to my goodreads bookshelf, but can't yet. But, I will when I can!
Friends of Choice [Kindle Edition]

I'd already partially tagged a few, but added more to:

Pale Boundaries [Paperback]
Pale Boundaries [Kindle Edition]


----------



## Pamela Burford

LindaNelson said:


> Hi Donna,
> I just found my way over here and I just tagged your book for you. I did a bunch of others too. I see I have a years work to do if I am going to tag all of these books...but, I will get it done.
> 
> Linda


Welcome, Linda. I tagged your book.

Pam


----------



## J Shevaleere

Woohoo, I'm all the way through 125. I swear I will catch up the end of the list someday. That's what I get for being a couple of months late to the part ;-)

Thanks for all of the tags on mine so far, and here's the link if anyone else wants to tag it:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003Z0CUSM/


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Tagged you Linda!


Sandy

*who needs tags for Incredible Dreams*

ooh...and thank you Rickey!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DonnaFaz said:


> Thanks, Margaret, for the explanation. That's a lot of people ganging up on little ol' me. lol But there's no need to fear. Underdog is here.
> 
> I wonder where they're congregating to plot and plan? I've searched Amazon forums and haven't come up with anything. That's a rhetorical question, folks. What would I do if I knew where they congregated? <- Another rhetorical question.
> 
> Wish those 35 people would take the time to read my book. Heck, they just might like it. lol
> 
> ~Donna~


Wow, you beat me. I've had 29 neg votes and one very silly comment put on a review that the book is being promoted as an historical romance and it's not a romance. I can't imagine that anyone would take that seriously.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Wow, you beat me. I've had 29 neg votes and one very silly comment put on a review that the book is being promoted as an historical romance and it's not a romance. I can't imagine that anyone would take that seriously.


What I don't understand is the motive behind voting down 'fiction'. 35 anti-fiction and only 6 anti-romance?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caught up with everyone.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got Sandra and Linda, and all caught up.
amy


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged the new book by Sandra Edwards.

Gertie: You mentioned in an earlier post about some other 'site campaigning to keep the indie authors off of the first page of book rankings. Could you explain that in more detail for me?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

liam.judge said:


> Tagged the new book by Sandra Edwards.
> 
> Gertie: You mentioned in an earlier post about some other 'site campaigning to keep the indie authors off of the first page of book rankings. Could you explain that in more detail for me?


I can't say for sure that they are going after other people, but it's the same pattern. They've made no bones about going after me.There's a thread dedicated to it.

I've been accused of using a bot to get the tags, they're spreading the word that my books aren't historical romance and posted a comment (more like a silly rant from someone who admitted she hasn't read the book) to that effect on one of my reviews. They've called my reviews laughable. They're also voting down my tags. That's okay. I'm still in second place and that's fine with me.

They're having a high old time and I can't go there to promote. I'm hoping the slump in sales is part of the August slump. A little discouraging after my record high sales in July. But I will keep writing and keep publishing. They can't follow me around forever.

Forever optimistic.


----------



## TWErvin2

Tagged (Kindle and print where appropriate):

P.A. Woodburn
Linda Nelson


----------



## Zack Hamric

LindaNelson said:


> Hi Donna,
> I just found my way over here and I just tagged your book for you. I did a bunch of others too. I see I have a years work to do if I am going to tag all of these books...but, I will get it done.
> 
> Linda


Linda, Tagged Ya! Zack


----------



## Staceywb

Got the new ones!


----------



## Maria Romana

Okay, I'm jumping on the bandwagon. I've already tagged a bunch of you, and I know some of you have tagged me, but I can use all the help I can get: 
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ on Amazon US
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ on Amazon UK (where you can't even buy it yet)

Now, I'm going back to the first page and start hitting people I haven't clicked on before...

Thanks in advance,
Maria


----------



## Maria Romana

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I've been accused of using a bot to get the tags,


Now that's just silly! As I understand it, you have to be a member with a unique, confirmed email address _and_ have bought something with a credit card in order for your vote to count in the total. "Bot-tagging" would be a very expensive endeavor, in terms of both time and money. However, if anyone wants to do that, please use all of us indie authors as your credit card purchases...LOL!


----------



## SidneyW

Hi all, still fairly new here.

I tagged The Merry-Go-Round and will work to tag more books. I'd appreciate any help on my book: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003Y5HD9E

Good tags might be thriller action creatures horror monsters dark fantasy suspense

Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you, Sidney and Maria.
amy


----------



## ScottLCollins

Working on keeping y'all's ratings up by making purchases from this board and adding others to my TBR pile for next month when I get a new book budget.  

Trying to keep up with my tagging too. Happy Reading and Writing everyone!


----------



## Monique

The anti-tagging boggles my mind.

Welcome to the new posters. I just tagged:

Little Miss Straight Lace [Kindle Edition]
Blood Hunter [Kindle Edition]

Happy tagging and writing!


----------



## Brian Drake

May I have a few tags, please? Just released the new ebook.... Thanks for looking and tagging!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003ZK5GRO/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk


----------



## William Meikle

Brian Drake said:


> May I have a few tags, please? Just released the new ebook.... Thanks for looking and tagging!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003ZK5GRO/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk


What tags would you like Brian?


----------



## donna callea

This time around I tagged:
Sharlow's new book
Brendan (boy, you've got a lot of books)
Valmore's paperback
Victoria
BV's new book
Steven
Sandra's new book
Linda
meromana
Sidney

I think I'm all caught up.

I'm sorry about what those rabid romance fanatics have been doing to Gertie and now Donna F.  What's wrong with those people?


----------



## Amyshojai

Brian, post a few of your own tags so we can like/agree with them. Don't know how to describe your book otherwise.  

amy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

meromana said:


> Now that's just silly! As I understand it, you have to be a member with a unique, confirmed email address _and_ have bought something with a credit card in order for your vote to count in the total. "Bot-tagging" would be a very expensive endeavor, in terms of both time and money. However, if anyone wants to do that, please use all of us indie authors as your credit card purchases...LOL!


Silly is exactly what it is. It all started because they don't like my book cover. They have no respect for fine art.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up except for Brian. Let us know when you add tags.


----------



## Zack Hamric

meromana said:


> Okay, I'm jumping on the bandwagon. I've already tagged a bunch of you, and I know some of you have tagged me, but I can use all the help I can get: _Little Miss Straight Lace_ on Amazon.
> 
> Now, I'm going back to the first page and start hitting people I haven't clicked on before...
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Maria


Maria,
Tagged ya!
Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

SidneyW said:


> Hi all, still fairly new here.
> 
> I tagged The Merry-Go-Round and will work to tag more books. I'd appreciate any help on my book: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003Y5HD9E
> 
> Good tags might be thriller action creatures horror monsters dark fantasy suspense
> 
> Thanks!


Sidney, Tagged ya! Zack...you might want to add more tags- 15-18 total- it's hard to get the counts up when you add them later....


----------



## Zack Hamric

Brian Drake said:


> May I have a few tags, please? Just released the new ebook.... Thanks for looking and tagging!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003ZK5GRO/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk


Brian, Tagged both of yours! (One didn't have any tags set up, so I put in mystery, thriller, and suspense) Zack


----------



## Brian Drake

Amyshojai said:


> Brian, post a few of your own tags so we can like/agree with them. Don't know how to describe your book otherwise.
> 
> amy


Doh! Thought I had done that. Thanks, guys, on the way to correct....

ETA: Done!


----------



## Amyshojai

Gotcha Brian! And wow...for having just posted tags, you already have a slew of 'em. 

best,
amy


----------



## Patricia Ryan/P.B. Ryan

I'm a taggin' fool. Got all books by:
Brian Drake
Sidney Williams
Maria Elizabeth Romana
Linda Nelson
Bridget Stegman
Grierson Huffman
Ron Ruthfield
TJ Perkins
Kyle Healey
R. Canepa
Robert Duperre
Toni Leland
Leslie Ann Dennis
Mary McDonald
Ruth Francisco


----------



## DonnaFaz

Pamela Burford said:


> Um...what's with the "spammer" tag on the US Kindle version? Can I assume you want that one voted down? I was about to do just that when I thought, well gee, maybe there's a spammer in the story?
> 
> Pam


I tracked that guy down, Pam. If you click on the 'spammer' tag...a whole page will come up. The guy who tagged my book is the one who is listed as 'top user' of the tag.  He has tagged lots of authors with it. He's probably some lonely, crotchety, old, Eeyore of a man who gets his jollies using that tag. Personally, I choose to feel sorry for someone like that rather than feeling angry at him.

Sandy, congrats on the new book! I tagged it.

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz

D.A. Boulter said:


> What I don't understand is the motive behind voting down 'fiction'. 35 anti-fiction and only 6 anti-romance?


It's got me shrugging, too. I obviously ticked off someone somewhere.

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz

meromana said:


> Now that's just silly! As I understand it, you have to be a member with a unique, confirmed email address _and_ have bought something with a credit card in order for your vote to count in the total. "Bot-tagging" would be a very expensive endeavor, in terms of both time and money. However, if anyone wants to do that, please use all of us indie authors as your credit card purchases...LOL!


Margaret, did you win the lottery and not tell us. You bought a 'bot-tagging' machine, didn't you? LOL

I tagged Linda and Maria. Welcome to the thread, ladies!
Modified to add: Tagged Brian and Sidney. Welcome!
Modified one last time to add: Thanks, everyone, for making me feel safe and supported here!

~Donna~


----------



## Sandra Edwards

DonnaFaz said:


> Sandy, congrats on the new book! I tagged it.
> 
> ~Donna~


Thanks Donna  ~

I tagged Maria, Sidney & Brian

That makes me all caught up!

Thanks to everyone who's tagging the new book 

Sandy


----------



## Sharlow

Thanks everyone for tagging my books, including my paperback I'm caught up again. Got everyone here.

http://www.amazon.com/Fallen-Blood-1-Martin-Sharlow/dp/1453658378/ref=sr_1_7?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1282076389&sr=1-7


----------



## SidneyW

Thanks to all who tagged me. I tagged some and will do some more this evening.


----------



## Doranna

mamiller said:


> The cursed 'day job' has kept me from playing here for a couple days, but I'm catching up.
> 
> Tagged:
> Moses
> Steven S.
> Doranna - I'm a big Corgi fan!


Thank you! And yay, Corgis! That's my guy on the cover--couldn't find any good stock photography!


----------



## D.M. Trink

Okay so I tagged this time:

Brian
Sandra's new one--congrats!
Sidney W
Maria Romano's
Jake

Thanks to all for tagging mine!
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-Rainbow-Delyse-Rodrigues-Trink/dp/1452873259/ref=tmm_pap_title_0


----------



## Doranna

Catching up...

Rechecked Donna Callea's (filling in gaps now that I'm working with a better browser)
Linda Nelson
Margaret Lake
Brian Drake
Sydney Williams
Sandra Edwards' new release (nice cover!)


----------



## DonnaFaz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Wow, you beat me. I've had 29 neg votes and one very silly comment put on a review that the book is being promoted as an historical romance and it's not a romance. I can't imagine that anyone would take that seriously.


I'm at 36 dessenters today, Margaret. Are you jealous? LOL

However, Jim Powell, author of Slow Love, (from this thread) is at #6 in Romance Products. Go, Jim!

~Donna~


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DonnaFaz said:


> I'm at 36 dessenters today, Margaret. Are you jealous? LOL


Pea Green with envy. Now I have to run over to the other forum and tick off some new people. 



> However, Jim Powell, author of Slow Love, (from this thread) is at #6 in Romance Products. Go, Jim!
> 
> ~Donna~


Hey, Jim, did you steal my bot?  Seriously, congratulations.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged the new books. I bought Blood Hunter. It seemed like a book I'd love to read.


----------



## kyrin

As usual, I am late to the party. I just started tagging everyone though it might take me a while to catch up.

I might need to "borrow" a tag bot or slave tagger to catch up.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged The Gift of Fury.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kyrin said:


> As usual, I am late to the party. I just started tagging everyone though it might take me a while to catch up.
> 
> I might need to "borrow" a tag bot or slave tagger to catch up.


Hey, that bot is mine. Only I can unleash it's evil power.










You're tagged.


----------



## Zack Hamric

kyrin said:


> As usual, I am late to the party. I just started tagging everyone though it might take me a while to catch up.
> 
> I might need to "borrow" a tag bot or slave tagger to catch up.


Kyrin, Tagged ya! ...and if you tag me back, I move up to the first page of Thrillers! Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Pea Green with envy. Now I have to run over to the other forum and tick off some new people.
> 
> Hey, Jim, did you steal my bot?  Seriously, congratulations.


Margaret, you have a tough bunch over in your genre! One of my tags is Tom Clancy..and at 89 tags, I'm ahead of all of Tom's books...and not a peep out of anyone in that forum...(but then again. maybe in the middle of the night, the men in the black helicopters will come and take me away...)

Zack


----------



## kyrin

Zack Hamric said:


> Kyrin, Tagged ya! ...and if you tag me back, I move up to the first page of Thrillers! Zack


I tagged you a couple of minutes ago. I'm on a tag frenzy right now since I can't borrow the bot.

I've tagged everyone from the last three pages of this thread so far. It will still be a while before I'm all caught up.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

kyrin said:


> As usual, I am late to the party. I just started tagging everyone though it might take me a while to catch up.
> 
> I might need to "borrow" a tag bot or slave tagger to catch up.


tagged you Kyrin 

Sandy


----------



## mamiller

Today I tagged Sidney Williams, Brian Drake and Richard Jackson...and Doranna, that's better than any stock photo!!  

...and Margaret, you devil you...


----------



## J.R. Chase

Please tag me (I believe you can just agree to the existing tags, I hope!).

I'm working my way through this list - whew!


----------



## kyrin

J.R. Chase said:


> Please tag me (I believe you can just agree to the existing tags, I hope!).
> 
> I'm working my way through this list - whew!


You've been tagged along with everyone else from the last 24 pages of this thread.

Next time, I won't fall so far behind and thanks to everyone who takes the time to tag me. It's appreciated.

EDIT: I take that back about tagging you. When I checked you're book, I didn't see any tags. Which ones would you like?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Zack Hamric said:


> Margaret, you have a tough bunch over in your genre! One of my tags is Tom Clancy..and at 89 tags, I'm ahead of all of Tom's books...and not a peep out of anyone in that forum...(but then again. maybe in the middle of the night, the men in the black helicopters will come and take me away...)
> 
> Zack


I think we should send them all over to Iraq. They'd end the war in no time. Just tell them the Iraqi Army is going to flood the American market with their own romance novels.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mamiller said:


> Today I tagged Sidney Williams, Brian Drake and Richard Jackson...and Doranna, that's better than any stock photo!!
> 
> ...and Margaret, you devil you...


You know me so well.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got everyone except J.R. Let us know when you've added some tags and we'll put the bot to work.


----------



## kcmay

J.R. Chase said:


> Please tag me (I believe you can just agree to the existing tags, I hope!).
> 
> I'm working my way through this list - whew!


You should add tags to your book that you want, and the rest of us will click 'em.


----------



## J.R. Chase

Hmm - I have a bunch of tags under the product details -- you can't see them?  

Wonder what is happening...


----------



## Zack Hamric

J.R. Chase said:


> Hmm - I have a bunch of tags under the product details -- you can't see them?
> 
> Wonder what is happening...


Nope- only the "kindle" tag is showing...but I tagged it anyways...Zack


----------



## kcmay

J.R. Chase said:


> Hmm - I have a bunch of tags under the product details -- you can't see them?
> 
> Wonder what is happening...


Yah all I see is Kindle (4) 
If you list a few, I'll just type them in.


----------



## J.R. Chase

Ok sorry for that -- I think I fixed it, yes?

Looks like it's working -- let me know if you can't see tags.

I'm working my way through this list...


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your book J.R. The tags are showing.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Zack Hamric said:


> Kyrin, Tagged ya! ...and if you tag me back, I move up to the first page of Thrillers! Zack


Woo-hoo! Go, Zack!

Kyrin, I tagged you.

~Donna~


----------



## Gertie Kindle

J.R. Chase said:


> Ok sorry for that -- I think I fixed it, yes?
> 
> Looks like it's working -- let me know if you can't see tags.
> 
> I'm working my way through this list...


The tags are there, but failed to save twice. The third time was the charm so you've been tagged.


----------



## kcmay

J.R. Chase said:


> Ok sorry for that -- I think I fixed it, yes?
> 
> Looks like it's working -- let me know if you can't see tags.
> 
> I'm working my way through this list...


I see 'em now!


----------



## DonnaFaz

J.R. Chase said:


> Please tag me (I believe you can just agree to the existing tags, I hope!).
> 
> I'm working my way through this list - whew!


JR, ageeing with the existing tags does not increase the tag total. Only checking the boxes increases the tag total. You can hit tt and get a tagging box that makes the job easier.

~Donna~


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's the latest shot in the war. Definitely a more positive response.

http://www.amazon.com/tag/historical%20romance/forum/ref=cm_cd_tfp_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=FxAM906CKYVNOT&cdThread=Tx29F4MVMT7BUCL&displayType=tagsDetail


----------



## Guest

Tag Tag Tag me...the covers below are the links!!!  Thanks guys.  I need UK tags PLEASSSSE!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

M.R. Mathias said:


> Tag Tag Tag me...the covers below are the links!!! Thanks guys. I need UK tags PLEASSSSE!


I had already tagged your first two, but there are no tags on the third. Let us know when you add them.

Did you post in our UK taggers thread?


----------



## J.R. Chase

Thanks, done. The box is easier.



DonnaFaz said:


> JR, ageeing with the existing tags does not increase the tag total. Only checking the boxes increases the tag total. You can hit tt and get a tagging box that makes the job easier.
> 
> ~Donna~


----------



## Sandra Edwards

tagged you J.R. 

Sandy


----------



## kahuna

KYRIN

Welcome. Just tagged you. Please tag my first 15.  Link below.

Thanks,

K.


----------



## kahuna

JR CHASE

Just tagged you.  Please tag my first 15.  Link below.


----------



## kahuna

BRIAN DRAKE

Just tagged ya.  Link to my first 15 is below.

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## kahuna

SIDNEY W

Tagged ya.  Please tab my first 15, link below.

thanks

Kahuna


----------



## kahuna

LINDA NELSON

Got you tagged. Please tag my first 15, below.

thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Victorine

I'm all caught up on tags.

Thanks to all who have tagged me!

Vicki


----------



## Cliff Ball

I've caught up, but I've found 3 tags on the Kindle version of The Usurper that is just plain petty, I guess you would say

They are: "stupid, kids, and don't do drugs." How do you track down that stuff anyway and figure out who did that? I know that some may not agree with the premise of the novel, but I wouldn't do that to their novels...


----------



## Zack Hamric

J.R. Chase said:


> Ok sorry for that -- I think I fixed it, yes?
> 
> Looks like it's working -- let me know if you can't see tags.
> 
> I'm working my way through this list...


Another detail- you mentioned in an earlier post about hitting the agree button- doesn't work- you have to check each of the boxes beside each tag....I found that one out the hard way! Zack


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up...again. *s* Helps to tag along the way throughout the day...hey I'm a poet!  

amy


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Tagged Sandra Edwards abd Linda Nelson.
Am up to date.

Ann


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Tagged:

Sidney
Brian
MERomana -- UK version -- I copied 15 tags and moved them over. Had already tagged your US version
Kyrin
JR Chase

All caught up again.



cliffball said:


> I've caught up, but I've found 3 tags on the Kindle version of The Usurper that is just plain petty, I guess you would say
> 
> They are: "stupid, kids, and don't do drugs." How do you track down that stuff anyway and figure out who did that? I know that some may not agree with the premise of the novel, but I wouldn't do that to their novels...


I voted them down. I don't think there's any way you can find out. There are some pretty petty people (as you say) out there.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Cliff,

By clicking on the tag you'll pull up a new page for that community. On the right side of the page will be a list of the people who tagged items with the community tag word.

Yours are fairly harmless, but I did vote them down.


----------



## traceya

Got a whole bunch today -
Inhuman - I'd missed it before, now tagged
Steven x 3
Double checked you Donna - you're all tagged and so sorry to hear the weirdos are now targeting you as well  
Sandy's new one - congratz
Linda x both versions
Maria x US and UK
Sidney
Brian
Kyrin
JR
MR - already tagged yours but need a few for Adventurion

Should be all caught up for now,
Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Voted down your maltags, Cliff.

I think I've gotten everyone, but sometimes a few posts get skipped when I hit the "new" button. If you think I didn't tag you, please let me know and I'll double check.


----------



## Cliff Ball

Ricky Sides said:


> Cliff,
> 
> By clicking on the tag you'll pull up a new page for that community. On the right side of the page will be a list of the people who tagged items with the community tag word.
> 
> Yours are fairly harmless, but I did vote them down.


Thanks Ricky. I figured it out about 15 or so minutes after I posted, but I'm glad people are voting them down.


----------



## NoLongerHere

Bye


----------



## SidneyW

It's done. Thanks Kahuna!

Also tagged traceya and D.A.


----------



## Doranna

Caught up with:

JR Chase
Richard Jackson

Hope you'll tag back!

--Doranna


----------



## DonnaFaz

D.A. Boulter said:


> I voted them down. I don't think there's any way you can find out. There are some pretty petty people (as you say) out there.


I was able to find the tagger who labeled me a 'spammer'. I clicked on the tag, then clicked on each taggers' profile page until I found my book. The guy who did it used the tag on A LOT of indie author books. Don't ask me why I took the time to seek him out...I just wanted to know what someone looked like who would do something so ugly. LOL

Cliff, I voted down the maltags.

~Donna~


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Tagged all for the following:

Linda Nelson
M.E. Romana
S. Williams
B. Drake
Sandy's new one - congrats!
R. Jackson
Cliff - voted down the wierd ones - they are now at -7.

Thanks all who have tagged me!
Steve


----------



## HaemishM

Another ten pages or so and I'm caught up with this thread again. I got all the newbies (welcome n00bs!)   and new books by vets as well as corrections from other vets. 

As for the spammer taggers, meh, the Internet is full of mean tits with too much time on their hands.


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*: (Kindle and print where appropriate)

meromana (us/uk)
SidneyW
Brian Drake
kyrin
J. R. Chase
cliffball
HaemishM (got last book in sig file that I must have missed earlier)

Please tag Flank Hawk if you haven't when you get the chance (see sig file for links)
Thanks!


----------



## Maria Romana

Okay, I've done everybody with a post on the last 5 pages of the thread...now I'm going back to the beginning.  Yes, I'm that disorganized in real life, too.

--Maria


----------



## tbrookside

Wow, you miss a week or two and all of a sudden tagging is WORK again!

I tagged:

cliffball
r reed
Barry Eysman
BobbyDevito
ScottLCollins
TheaJ
SWCleveland
drmamalove
traceya(new)
Pamela Burford
Patricia Ryan (took a while)
TWErwin2
lyndahilburn
William Campbell
Michaelbalkind
Doranna
Armadon
J Shevaleere
Luna Lindsey (new)
MR Mathias
MosesSiregarIII
Lexi Revellion
BrendanCarroll
Lafittewriter
williemeikle (new)
sharlow (new)
bvlarson (new)
StevenSavile
LindaNelson
meromana
Sidney W
Brian Drake
kyrin
JR Chase


----------



## SidneyW

Tagged:

TWErvin2
HaemishM
Steven L. Hawk

and half of P.B. Ryan's


----------



## OliverCrommer

tagged sidneyw


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged tbrookside. Caught up with everyone else...(for the next 2 minutes, anyway!  )

woofs & purrs,
amy


----------



## tbrookside

Tagged amyshojai - the Aging Dog book.  I already appear to have tagged the other two.


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks! Yes, the "aging dog" book is the newest.

amy


----------



## swcleveland

Through page 60, and caught up on everything new since my last post.


----------



## Monique

Just catching up. Tagged:

Reaper's Dozen [Kindle Edition]
The Gift of Fury [Kindle Edition]
Chicago Squeeze [Kindle Edition]

Hope everyone is having a good night.


----------



## Maria Romana

Okay, I've got the big red X showing on my laptop battery now, so I've got to stop tagging.  Got through the last 5 and the first 25 pages of this thread.  I'll get more tomorrow...when the feeling returns to my right hand & wrist  .

Thanks to all of you who tagged me--doubled my lame tag count in just a couple days!

Ciao for now,
Maria


----------



## 13500

Just popping in after a long absence to say I tagged the last two pages.


----------



## OliverCrommer

tagged meromana


----------



## liam.judge

They sound pretty pathetic but if they need to sabotage you to keep their fave author at number 1, then that just means that their fave author isn't as good as they thought LOL
Anyways, it's good to hear that you're not letting 'em get to you as they're clearly not even worth thinking about.
I've noticed on Amazon U.K. that my tags have been stuck at 4, for the past month, none of my categories go above 4 LOL it's frustrating but i think i have the same problem as you: fans of other authors could be voting me down (but i'm not sure as no-one seems to have voted me down on the U.S. Amazon)



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I can't say for sure that they are going after other people, but it's the same pattern. They've made no bones about going after me.There's a thread dedicated to it.
> 
> I've been accused of using a bot to get the tags, they're spreading the word that my books aren't historical romance and posted a comment (more like a silly rant from someone who admitted she hasn't read the book) to that effect on one of my reviews. They've called my reviews laughable. They're also voting down my tags. That's okay. I'm still in second place and that's fine with me.
> 
> They're having a high old time and I can't go there to promote. I'm hoping the slump in sales is part of the August slump. A little discouraging after my record high sales in July. But I will keep writing and keep publishing. They can't follow me around forever.
> 
> Forever optimistic.


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged:
Rogue Wave by M.A. Miller

And books by: 
Linda Nelson
meromana
SidneyW
Brian Drake
kyrin
J.R. Chase


----------



## Gertie Kindle

liam.judge said:


> They sound pretty pathetic but if they need to sabotage you to keep their fave author at number 1, then that just means that their fave author isn't as good as they thought LOL
> Anyways, it's good to hear that you're not letting 'em get to you as they're clearly not even worth thinking about.


Yes, they are pathetic. Someone started another thread asking what they were doing and some people responded that these people just like to be nasty.



> I've noticed on Amazon U.K. that my tags have been stuck at 4, for the past month, none of my categories go above 4 LOL it's frustrating but i think i have the same problem as you: fans of other authors could be voting me down (but i'm not sure as no-one seems to have voted me down on the U.S. Amazon)


I checked your UK numbers and no one has voted down your tags. Mine have been stuck for a while, too, and others have said the same thing.


----------



## SidneyW

Thanks, Jason, I tagged your books.


----------



## Maria Romana

liam.judge said:


> I've noticed on Amazon U.K. that my tags have been stuck at 4, for the past month, none of my categories go above 4 LOL it's frustrating but i think i have the same problem as you: fans of other authors could be voting me down (but i'm not sure as no-one seems to have voted me down on the U.S. Amazon)


I think it's because we all have to buy something at Amazon UK before our UK tags will start to count, and since we can't just buy cheap digital products with no shipping, it's going to cost us ten or twenty bucks to do it. I finally bit the bullet yesterday and bought a Nancy Drew book for my daughters. I bought it from a reseller for $.01, but the shipping ran it up to about $11USD. Funny, because the reseller I chose is actually located in Atlanta, GA!

--Maria


----------



## Doranna

Tagged!

Gary Ballard
Thomas Brookside (er, and Lucius)
Karen Berner


----------



## Sandra Edwards

It appears that I'm all caught up!

Thanks to those who are tagging my books...and thanks for the congrats on the new one 

Sandy


----------



## Maria Romana

D.A. Boulter said:


> MERomana -- UK version -- I copied 15 tags and moved them over. Had already tagged your US version


Huh. I had already put the tags in; I guess they just weren't showing up yet. But thanks for doing that...above and beyond!

--Maria


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up again


----------



## Gertie Kindle

meromana said:


> I think it's because we all have to buy something at Amazon UK before our UK tags will start to count, and since we can't just buy cheap digital products with no shipping, it's going to cost us ten or twenty bucks to do it. I finally bit the bullet yesterday and bought a Nancy Drew book for my daughters. I bought it from a reseller for $.01, but the shipping ran it up to about $11USD. Funny, because the reseller I chose is actually located in Atlanta, GA!
> 
> --Maria


Amazon sets the shipping costs for Marketplace sales because that's where they make their money, not on the item itself.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

*summons the incredible power of the Author Tag Exchange!!!*

Seriously, though, I have my new little book out, Dance of Cloaks, in my siggy. I'd appreciate getting it some tags  .

David Dalglish


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Half-Orc said:


> *summons the incredible power of the Author Tag Exchange!!!*
> 
> Seriously, though, I have my new little book out, Dance of Cloaks, in my siggy. I'd appreciate getting it some tags .
> 
> David Dalglish


I have unleashed the full force of the tagging bot and ... okay, it's just my little fingers, but you're tagged. Good luck.

I sampled.


----------



## Maria Romana

Half-Orc said:


> Seriously, though, I have my new little book out, Dance of Cloaks, in my siggy. I'd appreciate getting it some tags .
> David Dalglish


Since your sig updates retroactively in your old posts (cool feature), all the new taggers who go back to the beginning, like me, get you automatically. My wordy way of saying, "gotcha".


----------



## 13500

Congrats on the new book, David. Tagged it.

Karen


----------



## donna callea

This time around I got

Kyrin
JR
Amy's aging dog book
David's new book

Gertie & ~Donna~, I'm afraid of the romance fanatics.  Aren't they supposed to make love not war?  My Haircut novel is, at heart, a romance, even though the romance tag is way, way down.  Actually, the tags on that one are kind of all messed up.  But I think, at this point, it's too late to do much about it.  Wish I could just readjust the tags so that the 10 I think are most relevant are the ones that appear up front.  I know it doesn't work that way. And, like most things, it's all my own fault.  Anyway, there's no chance that the romance fans will be out to get me because of tags.


----------



## Maria Romana

donna callea said:


> I'm afraid of the romance fanatics. Aren't they supposed to make love not war?


 



donna callea said:


> My Haircut novel is, at heart, a romance, even though the romance tag is way, way down.


Well, I went in and dug up your romance tag and clicked it, just to spite all those romance community meanies, but then it got me thinking...is it worthwhile to tag our books with very competitive tags like "romance" or "science fiction", or is it better to go with less common tags, like "mystery romance" or "sword & sorcery", where there are still lots of searches, but a better chance of being near the top? What do you guys think?

--Maria


----------



## Gertie Kindle

meromana said:


> Well, I went in and dug up your romance tag and clicked it, just to spite all those romance community meanies, but then it got me thinking...is it worthwhile to tag our books with very competitive tags like "romance" or "science fiction", or is it better to go with less common tags, like "mystery romance" or "sword & sorcery", where there are still lots of searches, but a better chance of being near the top? What do you guys think?
> 
> --Maria


The historical romance people seem to be the worst offenders. Even romance is okay because it would take hundreds of tags to get to the top there.

Look at it this way. They can't stop all of us. Tag domination ... who's with me!!!


----------



## DonnaFaz

meromana said:


> Well, I went in and dug up your romance tag and clicked it, just to spite all those romance community meanies, but then it got me thinking...is it worthwhile to tag our books with very competitive tags like "romance" or "science fiction", or is it better to go with less common tags, like "mystery romance" or "sword & sorcery", where there are still lots of searches, but a better chance of being near the top? What do you guys think?
> 
> --Maria


Maria, that is something to think about. I'd like to hear what everyone here has to say.

I only gave my book 15 tags, but somehow my book ended up with a huge number of tags.

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The historical romance people seem to be the worst offenders. Even romance is okay because it would take hundreds of tags to get to the top there.
> 
> Look at it this way. They can't stop all of us. Tag domination ... who's with me!!!


You are positively maniacal...and I am right there with you. LOL

Hey, David, I tagged your newest. Congrats!

~Donna~


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DonnaFaz said:


> Maria, that is something to think about. I'd like to hear what everyone here has to say.
> 
> I only gave my book 15 tags, but somehow my book ended up with a huge number of tags.
> 
> ~Donna~


It isn't only us that tag the books. Readers do, too. Maybe they think they're helping by adding a hypochondriac tag.

I'm not giving up. My sales have dropped by 50% this month, but August is notoriously slow. I'll see what happens in September before I decide what to do. Giving up isn't an option for me.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged David's new release. Congratulations David.


Gertie,

It isn't just the romance fans. You should see what some people are doing to the action adventure tags. They hit me on books 1 and 2 of my peacekeeper series. They hit Sierra Rose even harder on her latest book.

Now I'm starting to wonder just how prevalent this really is. There's nothing we can do about it. We certainly don't want conflict with our customer base. It could be worse. They could be leaving bogus reviews, and that would logically be the next step in any escalation. We'll weather this adversity, just as we've weathered others in the past. The fact is, people are paying to read your book, and that's something no one can take away from you on a whim. The same is true for all of us who have been victimized by malicious taggers and detaggers.

Karma. I wouldn't go agin it. Not for all the tea in China. I've seen it at work too many times during my life. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## LB Gschwandtner

Hi everyone:
I've been gone but back now. Ready to tag like mad & be tagged.
Who wants tagging? How should I do this?

ALSO: many of you have added book titles & images to your signatures and to the left of the text box with that little icon. How did you do that please?
LB


----------



## Monique

Tagged, David's new book and should be all caught up. 

I just can't grasp the negative tag campaigners. Now, if a tag isn't relevant, that's one thing, but to do it out spite, that's wicked uncool.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

All caught up.

David, got your new one.

Steve


----------



## tbrookside

Doranna said:


> Tagged!
> 
> Gary Ballard
> Thomas Brookside (er, and Lucius)
> Karen Berner


Thanks Doranna!

I'll let, um, Lucius know as soon as I see him.

Which hopefully won't be any time soon.


----------



## tbrookside

Tagged _A Dance of Cloaks_.


----------



## LB Gschwandtner

Done for today.
LB


----------



## OliverCrommer

tagged lb


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Thanks for the tags, guys. It's already up to like, 18 or so.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Half-Orc said:


> *summons the incredible power of the Author Tag Exchange!!!*
> 
> Seriously, though, I have my new little book out, Dance of Cloaks, in my siggy. I'd appreciate getting it some tags .
> 
> David Dalglish


Tagged your new one David -- *I have a new one in my siggy that needs tags too 

Sandy


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Got your new one, Sandra. Like the cover a lot.


----------



## TWErvin2

Tagged:

LB Gschwandtner


----------



## kahuna

KARENWB

I've got you all tagged!

Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help" and "spirituality."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Kahuna


----------



## J.M Pierce

Wow. All I can say is that I will never leave for a week again! This thread moves crazy fast. I'm all caught up and back in the tagging crowd. TONS of cool new books to check out too!

Take care.

J.M.


----------



## liam.judge

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes, they are pathetic. Someone started another thread asking what they were doing and some people responded that these people just like to be nasty.
> 
> I checked your UK numbers and no one has voted down your tags. Mine have been stuck for a while, too, and others have said the same thing.


Thanks Gertie. I have some big news: My eBook is ranked at number 1 in the Personal Finance section for kindle books!!! I can't remember the last time "Personal Finance For Dummies" wasn't in that spot. That's a great book but it's amazing to see my book achieve such a high ranking. I'm not even sure how it happened, i was at number 17 yesterday and then BOOM! i got a shock earlier today when i saw my ranking ha ha I don't know how long i'll stay at the number 1 spot but i want to give a huge thanks to everyone who tagged it for me, you guys rock!!! Thank you so much!!! This is uplifting for not only myself but other self-publishing indie authors who have been targeted by well-known author's fans. Keep positive guys, my ranking is proof that we can get where we want if we help each other out.


----------



## Zack Hamric

LB Gschwandtner said:


> Hi everyone:
> I've been gone but back now. Ready to tag like mad & be tagged.
> Who wants tagging? How should I do this?
> 
> ALSO: many of you have added book titles & images to your signatures and to the left of the text box with that little icon. How did you do that please?
> LB


I added your new tags...Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

Half-Orc said:


> Thanks for the tags, guys. It's already up to like, 18 or so.


Tagged your new one!
Zack


----------



## liam.judge

Hi
I'm not sure how it's done, i just use a pic of my book in the signature.
Thanks to Maria for answering my question about Amazon U.K. I tagged her book and I tagged the new book by David Dalglish



LB Gschwandtner said:


> Hi everyone:
> I've been gone but back now. Ready to tag like mad & be tagged.
> Who wants tagging? How should I do this?
> 
> ALSO: many of you have added book titles & images to your signatures and to the left of the text box with that little icon. How did you do that please?
> LB


----------



## OliviaD

Hi Everybody! Been working hard to catch up. Please add me to the tagging project. I didn't see my book on the list. It's here and has tags already.

Thanks everyone!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00318D5VE


----------



## LB Gschwandtner

Thanks to all of you.
Still can't figure out how to add the stuff you guys show in the left column (like the little green sphere link to your book, your photo, book titles etc).

I get how to add a book cover below this frame. But what about title links?

Sigh ...


----------



## LB Gschwandtner

tagged Olivia's
LB


----------



## William Meikle

LB Gschwandtner said:


> Thanks to all of you.
> Still can't figure out how to add the stuff you guys show in the left column (like the little green sphere link to your book, your photo, book titles etc).
> 
> I get how to add a book cover below this frame. But what about title links?
> 
> Sigh ...


You need some basic HTML knowledge as to how to code a table... that way your book image goes in one column, and your text in another next to it. Somebody posted a link to the code a way back in the thread...


----------



## Sandra Edwards

OliviaD said:


> Hi Everybody! Been working hard to catch up. Please add me to the tagging project. I didn't see my book on the list. It's here and has tags already.
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00318D5VE


Tagged you, Olivia 

Sandy


----------



## Amyshojai

Got ya, Olivia! 

amy


----------



## LB Gschwandtner

WOW! I think I made some progress here. You think?
LB


----------



## LB Gschwandtner

and... tagged 4 of Willie's
LB


----------



## 13500

Good day,

Tagged "The Naked Gardener," Olivia and Kahuna today.


Karen


----------



## Gertie Kindle

liam.judge said:


> Thanks Gertie. I have some big news: My eBook is ranked at number 1 in the Personal Finance section for kindle books!!! I can't remember the last time "Personal Finance For Dummies" wasn't in that spot. That's a great book but it's amazing to see my book achieve such a high ranking. I'm not even sure how it happened, i was at number 17 yesterday and then BOOM! i got a shock earlier today when i saw my ranking ha ha I don't know how long i'll stay at the number 1 spot but i want to give a huge thanks to everyone who tagged it for me, you guys rock!!! Thank you so much!!! This is uplifting for not only myself but other self-publishing indie authors who have been targeted by well-known author's fans. Keep positive guys, my ranking is proof that we can get where we want if we help each other out.


Wow! Impressive.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tagged, Olivia.


----------



## kyrin

I also tagged you, Olivia


----------



## J.M Pierce

Got you Olivia!


----------



## SidneyW

I got:

williemeikle
meromana
mamiller
kyrin
Zack Hamric
kcmay
finished Patricia Ryan/P.B. Ryan
J.M. Pierce


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged Olivia D's book


----------



## swcleveland

Okee-Dokee: I'm through page 75, and tagged everyone new since my last post.
Thanks again to you who tagged mine! 

http://www.amazon.com/Pale-Boundaries-ebook/dp/B0036FU0U6/ref=sr_1_cc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1282339952&sr=1-1-catcorr
http://www.amazon.com/Pale-Boundaries-Scott-Cleveland/dp/1449994954/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1282339952&sr=1-1-catcorr


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Only one new one today:

Olivia D.

S.


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*:

Sandra Edwards (_Incredible Dream_)--had your other novel already tagged
OliviaD

If you haven't, please tag Flank Hawk (see signature file) when you get the chance.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your FLank Hawk books (kindle and print).

amy


----------



## donna callea

Got Olivia this time around.
Thank you, meomana


----------



## LB Gschwandtner

Hi Guys


I tagged

Amyshojai
TWErvin2
Steven L. Hawk
Swcleveland
J.M. Pierce
kyrin


----------



## Monique

Happy Friday!

Just tagged:

The Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs (Volume 1) [Kindle Edition]

Congratulations on your book's success, Liam.


----------



## Vyrl

Hello everyone! Sorry I've been out recently! Will do my best to catch up over the coming days.

Tagged:

Sandra
Richard
Sidney
David (Dance)
Olivia

Best to all!


----------



## kahuna

OLIVIA D

I've got you all tagged!

Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help" and "spirituality."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Kahuna


----------



## Learnmegood

Got Dave and Sandra's newest, Kyrin, Olivia, and Sidney...


----------



## DonnaFaz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Wow! Impressive.


I agree. Congrats, Liam!

Tagged Olivia.

LB, are these the instructions you need: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,29609.0.html

~Donna~


----------



## Doranna

Happy weekend!

I've just tagged:

Olivia Darnell
LB Gschwandtner
David Dalglish (all books)

Thanks for the tagging!  Sales are *yawn,* but I figure...be persistent!  ;>  (And, er...get the next book up asap to build a little momentum...working on it...)

Congrats, Liam!  Boy, THOSE sales sure aren't a *yawn*!


----------



## liam.judge

Monique said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> Just tagged:
> 
> The Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs (Volume 1) [Kindle Edition]
> 
> Congratulations on your book's success, Liam.


Thanks Monique!


----------



## liam.judge

Thanks also to Gertie and Donna.
Doranna: Thanks to you also (but despite my high ranking, my sales aren't too high either lol i need reviews)


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks to all who have tagged my books. One day last week the "kitten" book was ranked in the low 1,000s of "paid in kindle store" so I was thrilled! right now it's at about 32,000 but is ranked 2nd in "breeds" for kindle, and 7 in all other books.

The other two titles are doing okay but not nearly as well. And I hear ya, folks, about needing reviews...that's a common lament! But I can't complain too much, I've already sold a few more than all of last month.


----------



## Pamela Burford

DonnaFaz said:


> I tracked that guy down, Pam. If you click on the 'spammer' tag...a whole page will come up. The guy who tagged my book is the one who is listed as 'top user' of the tag.  He has tagged lots of authors with it. He's probably some lonely, crotchety, old, Eeyore of a man who gets his jollies using that tag. Personally, I choose to feel sorry for someone like that rather than feeling angry at him.


Yikes. Yes, that is pretty pitiful.

Pam


----------



## terrireid

Hi!

I decided that I needed to tag before I request - so, I've tagged page one so far. (I'll keep on tagging.)  So far I've tagged all of the books listed for:
Donna
Sierra
JessC
RickyS
David
Eric
Kristie
DavidD

I'd really appreciate reciprocal tagging. 

Thanks!

Terri


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Loose Ends. 

Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Terri, I got your "Loose Ends." Looks like a great read! Welcome.
amy


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged Terri Reid's book

Amyshojai: Good to hear that your books are selling well. Reviews have been a problem for me too.


----------



## terrireid

First - thanks for the welcome, Ricky!!
Second - WOW!  This is a great way to see what all of the rest of you are have done - very impressive!
Third - I made it to page 10 and then I also added Liam.Judge and Amyshojai because they had tagged my book before I even got to make my second post.   Thanks!
Here's who I've added to my tagged list:
farrellclaire, helensmith, david k, maria, lisa, t.l. haddox, Gertie, SpearsII, ldenglish, darenson, kayakruthie, simonwood, asparrow, haemishm, david m, victorine, deb b, ed odell, jeff, sharlow, horse girl, jasmine g 

thanks again!

Terri


----------



## kcmay

All caught up again!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You're tagged, Terri. Great reviews.


----------



## TWErvin2

Tagged:

Terrireaid


----------



## terrireid

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You're tagged, Terri. Great reviews.


Thank you Gertie - I have to tell you, I've been thrilled by them! 

Also tagged TWErvin2 and kcmay 

This could keep you busy full-time.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Tagged Loose Ends for Terri 

Sandy


----------



## terrireid

Sandra Edwards said:


> Tagged Loose Ends for Terri
> 
> Sandy


Just returned the favor! Thanks so much!!

Terri


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Just tagged "Loose Ends" by Terri Reid.  

Feel free to tag me back when you get the chance...lots of pages, I know


----------



## jesscscott

I have a couple of new books (they have replaced a couple of my older books, in my signature---books #1 and #4).

I see some people have new books too, so I will get tagging on those.

Have a good week!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged #1 and 4 for you, Jess.


----------



## jesscscott

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tagged #1 and 4 for you, Jess.
> 
> Thanks! I'd tagged yours already


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your new books Jess.


----------



## Zack Hamric

terrireid said:


> Hi!
> 
> I decided that I needed to tag before I request - so, I've tagged page one so far. (I'll keep on tagging.) So far I've tagged all of the books listed for:
> 
> I'd really appreciate reciprocal tagging.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Terri


Tagged ya Terri!
Zack


----------



## Vyrl

Tagged:

Terri
JessC

Hope you're all having a great Saturday! 

--Rob


----------



## swcleveland

Terri and Jess--Y'all've been tagged!


----------



## TWErvin2

Tagged:

JessCScott


----------



## terrireid

Tyler Nunnally said:


> Just tagged "Loose Ends" by Terri Reid.
> 
> Feel free to tag me back when you get the chance...lots of pages, I know


Tagged (I feel like I should be adding "you're it!"  )


----------



## terrireid

jesscscott said:


> I have a couple of new books (they have replaced a couple of my older books, in my signature---books #1 and #4).
> 
> I see some people have new books too, so I will get tagging on those.
> 
> Have a good week!!


I tagged all of your books.


----------



## terrireid

Zack Hamric said:


> Tagged ya Terri!
> Zack


Thanks! Just tagged you back!


----------



## terrireid

Vyrl said:


> Tagged:
> 
> Terri
> JessC
> 
> Hope you're all having a great Saturday!
> 
> --Rob


Thanks!! I tagged you back. BTW, GREAT COVERS!!! WOW!!!


----------



## Vyrl

Thanks Terri! Loved the description for your new book . Are you on Goodreads, yet? I'd like to add you to my 'to-read' list.


----------



## terrireid

Vyrl said:


> Thanks Terri! Loved the description for your new book . Are you on Goodreads, yet? I'd like to add you to my 'to-read' list.


Thank you!! Yes, I am on Goodreads and I would love to be added to your list!


----------



## kahuna

TERRIREID

I went to the amazon page for your book and tagged your book's product tags, If you have a moment, please tag my first 15 tags, "relationships" through "romance," except please skip "couple," "polynesia," and "honeymoon." Instead please tag "psychology," "self-help," and "spirituality."
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks!
Kahuna


----------



## terrireid

kahuna said:


> TERRIREID
> 
> I went to the amazon page for your book and tagged your book's product tags, If you have a moment, please tag my first 15 tags, "relationships" through "romance," except please skip "couple," "polynesia," and "honeymoon." Instead please tag "psychology," "self-help," and "spirituality."
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
> 
> Many thanks!
> Kahuna


Thanks for the tag - I just tagged yours the way you requested.


----------



## Vyrl

Got you on Goodreads, Terri


----------



## terrireid

Vyrl said:


> Got you on Goodreads, Terri


Thanks!! I added you as a friend. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Maria Romana

Woo Hoo!  I'm through the first 100 pages of this thread!  And thanks to whoever gave that tip on the "tt" thing...I had never tried that before.

To Ricky:  I got so mad about people putting those bogus tags on your women's self-defense book, when you were just trying to help people.  Sheesh.  I voted them down and bought the darn thing, too.  My book deals with some of the same stuff, from a fiction perspective, so it made me feel extra-good to give those losers a big "na na nee boo boo" .

--Maria


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your books 1 and 4 Jess.


----------



## Chris Redding Author

I tagged yours. Please tag mine.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_6?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=corpse+whisperer&sprefix=corpse&ih=5_1_2_0_0_0_0_0_0_1.140_313&fsc=7
Corpse Whisperer.
Tags: paranormal, suspense, fiction, romance
thanks,
cmr


----------



## Amyshojai

Gotcha Chris.


----------



## kahuna

CHRISREDDING

I've got you all tagged!

Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help" and "spirituality."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Kahuna


----------



## Pamela Burford

In all, I've tagged 120-174. Just did:

Karen Wojcik Berner
J.R. Chase
Olivia Darnell
Brian Drake
Richard Jackson
Chris Redding
Terri Reid
Maria Elizabeth Romana
Jess C. Scott
Sidney Williams
David Dalglish's latest

I so appreciate everyone who's tagged my books!

Pam


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up again


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged the Kindle and paperback versions of your book Chris.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

tagged Jess Scott's new books (#1 & #4)

All caught up 

Sandy


----------



## Monique

Happy Sunday everyone!

I tagged Terri last night. ~waves to Terri~

Just tagged:

Corpse Whisperer [Kindle Edition]
Business Plan: Building Brand Identity (An Indie Author's Advertising Plan) [Kindle Edition]
Seven Deadly Sins (Series, Book 1) [Kindle Edition]

And, that should have me caught up.


----------



## Patricia Ryan/P.B. Ryan

Caught up for now, I think. Got all books by:

Sandra Edward, Incredible Dreams
Terri Reid
Jess C Scott
Richard Jackson
Karen Berner
Olivia Darnell
J.R. Chase

Going off now to buy a couple I've had my eye on...

THANKS FOR THE TAG, Y'ALL!


----------



## D.M. Trink

Okay-this time I tagged:

Terri Reid
Chris Redding
Jess' new ones

Thanks to all for tagging mine!
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-Rainbow-Delyse-Rodrigues-Trink/dp/1452873259/ref=tmm_pap_title_0


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged:

New books by Jess C Scott
And Chris Redding's book


----------



## jesscscott

Cool, thanks! 

I've gotten all on the last 2 pages (and many pages before). Will keep checking back / tagging any books I might have missed.


----------



## terrireid

Monique said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> I tagged Terri last night. ~waves to Terri~
> 
> Just tagged:
> 
> Corpse Whisperer [Kindle Edition]
> Business Plan: Building Brand Identity (An Indie Author's Advertising Plan) [Kindle Edition]
> Seven Deadly Sins (Series, Book 1) [Kindle Edition]
> 
> And, that should have me caught up.


Waving back!


----------



## terrireid

Chris Redding Author said:


> I tagged yours. Please tag mine.
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_6?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=corpse+whisperer&sprefix=corpse&ih=5_1_2_0_0_0_0_0_0_1.140_313&fsc=7
> Corpse Whisperer.
> Tags: paranormal, suspense, fiction, romance
> thanks,
> cmr


Just tagged yours!


----------



## terrireid

Pamela Burford said:


> In all, I've tagged 120-174. Just did:
> 
> Karen Wojcik Berner
> J.R. Chase
> Olivia Darnell
> Brian Drake
> Richard Jackson
> Chris Redding
> Terri Reid
> Maria Elizabeth Romana
> Jess C. Scott
> Sidney Williams
> David Dalglish's latest
> 
> I so appreciate everyone who's tagged my books!
> 
> Pam
> 
> Tagged yours today!


----------



## Learnmegood

I got Terri, Jess (all 4), Meromana, and Chris Redding. Think I'm all caught up.

The Lulu paperback version of Learn Me Good is only 7 tags away from being number 1 in "humor!" Please help, if you're able!!


----------



## kglavin

Hi Donna and Friends,

Donna--I tagged your book. I'll be helping
to tag many more books over the next week.

If anyone has the time, and you could tag my
novel, Rock Star's Rainbow, by clicking on
the book's image below, it'd be much
appreciated. 

Suggested tags: fiction, literary fiction, humor, satire,
Hollywood, celebrity, rock star.

Thanks so much and good luck to all of you!

Sincerely,

Kevin Glavin


----------



## terrireid

Hi!

I just tagged william, patricia, badtrink and learnme.  Thanks for the tags.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Kevin,

Tagged all three versions of your book.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Kevin,

Tagged your book. Best wishes for success!


----------



## tbrookside

Tagged:

Sandra Edwards (new)
Olivia D
terrireid
jesscscott (new)
Chris Redding
kglavin


----------



## KyleHealey

Just did some more:

kglavin - rockstars
terrireid - 
amyshojai
Pamela Burford
Monique 
PB Ryan
Badtrink
LearnmeGood


----------



## Pamela Burford

kglavin said:


> Hi Donna and Friends,
> 
> Donna--I tagged your book. I'll be helping
> to tag many more books over the next week.
> 
> If anyone has the time, and you could tag my
> novel, Rock Star's Rainbow, by clicking on
> the book's image below, it'd be much
> appreciated.
> 
> Suggested tags: fiction, literary fiction, humor, satire,
> Hollywood, celebrity, rock star.
> 
> Thanks so much and good luck to all of you!
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Kevin Glavin


Got you tagged!

Pam


----------



## Daniel Pyle

Pamela Burford
KyleHealey
tbrookside
Amyshojai
Ricky Sides

Consider yourselves tagged.

If anyone feels like throwing a few tags my way, I'd be grateful.


----------



## TWErvin2

Tagged:

Chris Redding Author (Kindle + print version)
Learnmegood (got print. Sorry, I thought I'd gotten your versions)
Kglavin (Kindle + print versions)
Daniel Pyle (Kindle and print-except last one-wasn't a list of tags to use, other than name)

When you get a chance, please tag Flank Hawk (Kindle and Print). See signature file.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Terri, lovely cover! I tagged your book. Welcome to the thread.

Jess, I tagged your new ones.

Tagged Chris and Kevin, too.

~Donna~


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged Kyle and Daniel.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Man there are some great new covers! Terri, yours is amazing! I'm all caught up. Take care everyone!

J.M.


----------



## Daniel Pyle

TWErvin2 said:


> Daniel Pyle (Kindle and print-except last one-wasn't a list of tags to use, other than name)


Thanks, Terry. I tagged _Flank Hawk_ and added some more tags to _Blood Lite II_. I hadn't noticed there weren't any others. Thanks for letting me know.

Also tagged you, Donna.

Now it's time to go make dinner. Apparently children need to eat.


----------



## Monique

Watching football and tagging.

Tagged:

Rock Star's Rainbow [Kindle Edition]
Down the Drain [Kindle Edition]
Dismember [Kindle Edition]


----------



## Learnmegood

Got Kevin, Kyle, and Daniel.

Only 3 away from number 1 in Humor!!!!


----------



## TWErvin2

Daniel Pyle said:


> Thanks, Terry. I tagged _Flank Hawk_ and added some more tags to _Blood Lite II_. I hadn't noticed there weren't any others. Thanks for letting me know.


Not a problem. Went and tagged it.


----------



## Armadon

TAGGED:

Kevin Anderson
J.M. Pierce
Thomas Brookside
Terri Reid
Kevin Glavin
Maria Elizabeth Romana

Whew. Caught up again.

John Hileman
Christian Fantasy Author [dot] com


----------



## swcleveland

Chris, Kevin, Kyle and Dan--Gotcha!

http://www.amazon.com/Pale-Boundaries-ebook/dp/B0036FU0U6/ref=sr_1_cc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1282531474&sr=1-1-catcorr
http://www.amazon.com/Pale-Boundaries-Scott-Cleveland/dp/1449994954/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1282531474&sr=1-1-catcorr


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
Another tagging spree -
Dance of Cloaks - don't ask how I'd missed it before     I even bought the d*%* thing  
Olivia
Terri
Jess's two new one's - both versions
Chris x both versions
Kevin x all
Daniel x 4, all versions

Should be caught up now
Cheers,
Trace


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

Kglavin, Terriread, AmyShojai, Terri Brookside, Kyle Healey, and Pamela Burford = Tagged  

Continuing onwards...


----------



## Yusagi

Hi, new author here, thought I'd join in with the tagging? I see I've got quite a back up to catch up to, but I'll start on that right away! My one current book is linked in my signature right now.


----------



## Victorine

I'm all caught up.  It's great to see so many new authors joining us!

Thanks for the tags everyone!

Vicki


----------



## Sharlow

I'm all caught up again. Welcome to everyone new to the thread.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Terri, Jess, Chris, Kevin, Shanda, Daniel:  Done.

All caught up.


----------



## Yusagi

Whew! 175 pages done!


----------



## William Meikle

Yusagi said:


> Whew! 175 pages done!


Welcome to the thread. Got you tagged.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

Tagged all the new books. 

Welcome to the thread folks.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Yusagi said:


> Whew! 175 pages done!


Wow!!!! You are a tagging machine!

I got yours as well and thanks for joinging in.

Take care,
J.M.


----------



## Yusagi

Hah xD I have an unfortunate amount of experience catching up to hundreds of pages.

Thanks for the tags! \o


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged books by k glavin and Yusagi
and All books by Daniel Pyle

Learn Me Good: I checked and it seems i've already tagged the LuLu Paperback version of your book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Boy, take a lazy Sunday and the thread grows by three pages.  Tagged:

Chris Redding
Kevin Glavin
Daniel Pyle
John Hileman
Shanda Sharlow

If I missed you, please PM me and I'll be sure to get you tagged.


----------



## JoeMitchell

Tagged:
Shades: Death and White Satin
Incredible Dreams
The Haunting of Esther Cox
Brotherhood of the Thorns
Ghost Writer
Shades of Twilight
Somwomana
Shattered Images
PELGRAFF
Laughing Boy's Shadow
The Last Angel
The Sufferer's Song
Blood Hunter
Reaper's Dozen

tagged up to page 167


----------



## Staceywb

All caught up from 170 on.  Lots of new ones!  Yay!


----------



## Doranna

Been sneaking in some tagging last night and this morning:

Kevin Glavin
Daniel Pyle
Jess C Scott
Terri Reid
KC May
Shanda Sharlow

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## swcleveland

Got yours, Yusagi!


----------



## Daniel Pyle

All caught up.  Time to start working my way backwards.


----------



## Zack Hamric

Yusagi said:


> Hah xD I have an unfortunate amount of experience catching up to hundreds of pages.
> 
> Thanks for the tags! \o


Tagged ya! Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

Daniel Pyle said:


> All caught up. Time to start working my way backwards.


Daniel, Tagged all 4 of yours... Zack


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Lots of new people I see   

I tagged:  

Yusagi
Doranna
Daniel
Sharlow
M. Sharlow
Kyle Healey


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Great to see all these new authors on the thread. I've tagged you all.

Thanks to those who are tagging me back 

Sandy


----------



## LB Gschwandtner

TWErvin2 said:


> Not a problem. Went and tagged it.


tagged ya


----------



## Monique

Welcome! The Psyonic has been tagged.  

Hope everyone's having a great evening.


----------



## LB Gschwandtner

tagged tonight

traceya
hilliard
yusagi
sharlow
boulter
sides
joe mitchell
pyle
zack


----------



## Learnmegood

Liam, thanks for trying again.

I am currently tied for 1st in humor with Eat, Pray, Love. So if you even mildly dislike that book, please tag the Lulu paperback version of Learn Me Good!


----------



## TWErvin2

Tagged: 

Yusagi (Kindle and print)


----------



## Maria Romana

Wow, I did it!  176 pages read through (ok, skimmed) and tagged.  I think I got everybody and everything, including any UK tags I saw as I went along, and since I've actually made a UK purchase, my tagging will show up on your book over there.  If I missed anybody, my apologies...

And again, thanks to all who hit me!

--Maria


----------



## kahuna

USAGI
DANIEL PYLE

I've got you both tagged!

Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help" and "spirituality."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Kahuna


----------



## Lexi Revellian

I'm back! Don't ask. Thanks to all who've tagged _Remix_.

Tagged (if you have more than one, at this stage I pick my favourite cover).

Little Miss Straight Lace
Learn Me Good
The Naked Gardener
Incredible Dreams
Down the Drain
Psyonic
Rock Star's Rainbow
Loose Ends
Last Days of Jericho
Art of Link Building
Ursula's Quest
The Barrow Wolf
Storyteller's Saga
Wrapped in a Rainbow
Personal Finance...


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
Got Yusagi - both versions - welcome to the thread  

Thanks to all those who've tagged me, really appreciate it


----------



## rudykerkhoven

TAGGED:

The Birth of the Peacekeepers.
The Peacekeepers, Some Gave All. Book 2.
The Peacekeepers, Liberty or Death. Book 3
Adventures In Reading.
The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense
Failing Test 
The Psyonic
Personal Finance For People Who Hate Personal Finance
Shard Mountain 
A Feral Darkness 
Crescent Rising (Ryan Black Thriller)

If someone could please tag mine: 
http://www.amazon.com/Adventures-Whatley-Tupper-Choose-ebook/dp/B00408ASO6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1282541132&sr=8-1-catcorr

Thanks!


----------



## Sandra Edwards

tagged rudykerkhoven 

Sandy


----------



## rudykerkhoven

Tagged more...
Down the Drain
Crazy For You
Out of Time: A Paranormal Romance
The Naked Gardener
Learn Me Good
Erich's Plea (The Witchcraft Wars)

If people could please tag mine:
http://www.amazon.com/Adventures-Whatley-Tupper-Choose-ebook/dp/B00408ASO6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1282541132&sr=8-1-catcorr

Thanks!


----------



## D.M. Trink

Okay tagged:

Daniel's
Lexi
Rudy
Shanda

Thanks to all for tagging mine!
Delyse


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

Sandra and Rudy = tagged


----------



## rudykerkhoven

More books tagged...

Rock Star's Rainbow
Loose Ends (A Mary O'Reilly Paranormal Mystery)
De Bello Lemures, Or The Roman War Against the Zombies of Armorica
Too Darn Hot 
Remix

If anyone hasn't tagged mine, please be so kind...
http://www.amazon.com/Adventures-Whatley-Tupper-Choose-ebook/dp/B00408ASO6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1282541132&sr=8-1-catcorr

Thanks, and I'll do more later!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you Rudy. I tagged your book. I also tagged Tales of Nur.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

All caught up:

Terri Reid
Jess C Scott
Chris Reddding
Kevin Glavin
Daniel Pyle
S. Sharlow
Rudolph K.

Thanks,
S.


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged:

rudykerkhoven


----------



## JDChev

Hi All!

What a great idea! I was directed to these boards by another friend of mine who is also an author and I'm glad to see something like this tag exchange!

Authors helping authors, I love it!

I've already gone through the first couple of pages, tagging away. I'm going to make it through the whole list at some point (will probably try to do 10 or 20 pages a day until I'm up to date).

Anyway, just wanted to go ahead and drop my book in the pool as well:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003Y3BQKS

Thanks in advance all!


----------



## Joel Arnold

I got:

Kevin Glavin
JD Chev
Terri Reid
Daniel Pyle (hey, Bits of the Dead sounds familiar!  )
Yusagi
Rudy Kerkhoven


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*:

rudykerkhoven
JDChev

If you haven't, please tag Flank Hawk  when you get the chance (see signature file).


----------



## rudykerkhoven

Let's keep the tagging going. I can truly see that you get what you give...

Tagged:
Peace Warrior
Complete Guide to Cunnilingus (Female Oral Sex)
Bait and Other Stories
Wrapped In A Rainbow
Tales of Nur: The Barrow Wolf
Fetal Position and Other Stories

Please tag me, especially if I tagged you!
http://www.amazon.com/Adventures-Whatley-Tupper-Choose-ebook/dp/B00408ASO6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1282541132&sr=8-1-catcorr


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Tagged JDChev.

Sandy


----------



## kglavin

Hi Ricky and Amy,

Thanks very much for tagging my book. I tagged your books too; good luck
with your work!

Kevin


----------



## kglavin

tbrookside,

I tagged your books. Thanks and good luck!

Kevin


----------



## kglavin

Kyle,

I tagged your book. Good luck!

Kevin


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thanks Kevin. 

JD, I tagged your book at some point in time.


----------



## Daniel Pyle

Joel Arnold said:


> Daniel Pyle (hey, Bits of the Dead sounds familiar! )


Joel,

"Rotten Fruit" was honestly my favorite story in that whole anthology. Well, after "Fresh Meat" anyway.


----------



## Monique

Just trying to stay on top of things.

Tagged:

The Adventures of Whatley Tupper: A Choose Your Own... 

Added a few tags I missed to J.D. Chevaliere's.


----------



## swcleveland

Rude and JD: tagged and tagged.

(My link is in my signature)


----------



## rudykerkhoven

keep going...

Tagged:
Pale Boundaries
Bits of the Dead: A Zombie Anthology
The Kinshield Legacy 
Young Adult Fiction (Seven Deadly Sins Series, Book 1, Lust)


That's enough for today...  Thank you to all those people who tagged me.  A few more days like this would be fantastic!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Tagged~

Sandra Edwards
Daniel Pitts
JDChev
Kevin Glavin
Daniel Pyle
Shanda Sharlow
Terri Reid
Jess C Scott
Kyrin
David Dalglish
Olivia D
Sidney Williams


----------



## kahuna

RUDYKERKHOVEN

I've got you tagged!

Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help" and "spirituality."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Kahuna


----------



## kahuna

KGALVIN
JDCHEV

I've got you tagged!

Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help" and "spirituality."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Kahuna


----------



## Guest

Dawn McCullough White said:


> Tagged~
> 
> Sandra Edwards
> Daniel Pitts
> JDChev
> Kevin Glavin
> Daniel Pyle
> Shanda Sharlow
> Terri Reid
> Jess C Scott
> Kyrin
> David Dalglish
> Olivia D
> Sidney Williams


I feel left out! lol Dont click my spammer tags!


----------



## Yusagi

New books tagged!


----------



## DonnaFaz

Daniel Pyle said:


> Thanks, Terry. I tagged _Flank Hawk_ and added some more tags to _Blood Lite II_. I hadn't noticed there weren't any others. Thanks for letting me know.
> 
> Also tagged you, Donna.
> 
> Now it's time to go make dinner. Apparently children need to eat.


I tagged all 4. Thanks you for tagging me, too. Welcome!

Tagged:
Rudy
Daniel
Yusagi

Welcome, everyone!

~Donna~


----------



## Armadon

Tagged:

Shanda Sharlow
Martin Sharlow
D Nathan Hilliard

*NOTE: if you are tagging me please tag (Epic Fantasy, Adventure, and Christianity) thanks.*

Regards,
John Michael Hileman
Christian Fantasy Author [dot] com


----------



## Zack Hamric

kglavin said:


> Kyle,
> 
> I tagged your book. Good luck!
> 
> Kevin


Kevin, Tagged ya! Zack


----------



## rudykerkhoven

Well, it's time for my morning jog, I mean tag...

TAGGED:
VRIN: ten mortal gods
The Merry-Go-Round
A Phantom Love Story
Bliss and Grief
The Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs (Volume 1)
A Whisper to a Scream

I think that's good for now.


----------



## Zack Hamric

JDChev said:


> Hi All!
> 
> What a great idea! I was directed to these boards by another friend of mine who is also an author and I'm glad to see something like this tag exchange!
> 
> Authors helping authors, I love it!
> 
> I've already gone through the first couple of pages, tagging away. I'm going to make it through the whole list at some point (will probably try to do 10 or 20 pages a day until I'm up to date).
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to go ahead and drop my book in the pool as well:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003Y3BQKS
> 
> Thanks in advance all!


JD, Tagged ya! Zack


----------



## Armadon

Tagged you Rudy.

How does one make a choose your own adventure for a Kindle?  Interesting idea.

Regards,
John Michael Hileman
Christian Fantasy Author [dot] Com


----------



## rudykerkhoven

John,

Originally the choose your own adventure manuscript was made with flipping to different page numbers, but when I converted it for use on a kindle, I had to bookmark each section, and turn each choice into a hyperlink.  It took some time (although nothing in comparison to writing it) but the hyperlinked format works really well.

Thanks for tagging me!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Hi guys,

I'm going through this thread, tagging the latest additions.

I'd love it if you could tag my new novel, the dark fantasy Flaming Dove







. I've already added tags; you can simply agree with them. Thanks!


----------



## terrireid

DonnaFaz said:


> Terri, lovely cover! I tagged your book. Welcome to the thread.
> 
> Jess, I tagged your new ones.
> 
> Tagged Chris and Kevin, too.
> 
> ~Donna~


Thank you!


----------



## terrireid

J.M. Pierce said:


> Man there are some great new covers! Terri, yours is amazing! I'm all caught up. Take care everyone!
> 
> J.M.


Thank you - I took the photo myself. That's one of the best parts of e-publishing, you get to do all the parts.


----------



## terrireid

Wow - you go away for a few days...   I've caught up a couple pages:


tbrookside
kylehealy
Daniel pyle
J.M. Pierce
Armadon
SW Cleveland
traceya
D. Nathan
Yusagi
D.A. Boulter


Thanks for the tags!


----------



## terrireid

One more page - one more to go. 

Joe Mitchell
staceywb
doranna
LB 
meromana
Lexi
rudy


----------



## terrireid

Okay - I think I'm caught up now.  


Steven Hawk
Dawn M W
M.R. Mathais
DArenson


Thanks for the tags!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Congrats on a new book, Daniel.

All caught up again.  Had JD from before and Rudy also.


----------



## kcmay

M.R. Mathias said:


> I feel left out! lol Dont click my spammer tags!


Got the new books, and also voted *down* the spammer, spam, spamming, how not to promote your book, and stupid story award tags.

people. <headshake>


----------



## rudykerkhoven

A few more tags:

Flaming Dove
Courtesan
Not What She Seems
Blood Hunter


----------



## DonnaFaz

DArenson said:


> I'd love it if you could tag my new novel, the dark fantasy Flaming Dove
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've already added tags; you can simply agree with them. Thanks!


TO ALL NEWBIES -- ATTENTION, PLEASE. Agreeing with tags does NOT increase the tag count of a product. You MUST check the box next to the tag you wish to add...OR you can hit 'tt' and a tag box will come up in which you can click on the tags you wish to add to the book/product, then click 'add tags'.

Now back to your regularly scheduled tagging.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

DArenson said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm going through this thread, tagging the latest additions.
> 
> I'd love it if you could tag my new novel, the dark fantasy Flaming Dove
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've already added tags; you can simply agree with them. Thanks!


Tagged your new book--congrats! Very nice cover art 

Sandy


----------



## J.R. Chase

How do I keep up with tagging?  My god I've only been through the first few pages...so...many...tags  

Am I missing something?

Continuing to tag -- I'll get to all of you dangnabit!


----------



## terrireid

J.R. Chase said:


> How do I keep up with tagging? My god I've only been through the first few pages...so...many...tags
> 
> Am I missing something?
> 
> Continuing to tag -- I'll get to all of you dangnabit!


Tagged! You're it!!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

J.R. Chase said:


> How do I keep up with tagging? My god I've only been through the first few pages...so...many...tags
> 
> Am I missing something?
> 
> Continuing to tag -- I'll get to all of you dangnabit!


My process when I first started was to go back 3-4 pages and tag everyone listed. Then, going forward, every new book I saw got tagged. That way, I made sure to get all the new taggers AND those who consistently tag. I prob missed a few who posted early on but who no longer tag. Don't know for sure, as I haven't gone through the first hundred pages, but that's my guess.

S.

Daniel, I got your new one. Congrats again!


----------



## HaemishM

Another few days, another 10 pages.  

I'm all caught up with the latest additions to the thread.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got caught up...got Whatly Tupper and Flaming Dove. I think that's the latest for me. *s* Thanks to all who have tagged mine...the latest is the "aging dog" if you'd care to tip-a-tag.


----------



## Maria Romana

J.R. Chase said:


> How do I keep up with tagging? My god I've only been through the first few pages...so...many...tags
> 
> Am I missing something?
> 
> Continuing to tag -- I'll get to all of you dangnabit!


It is much slower in the early pages. It was painful going through those first 25 pages, especially with those prolific 10 and 12 book people! But it gets faster and faster, because soon there are only one or two or sometimes no new books on each page.

I suppose you could just tag as people post to the thread, but some regular taggers may not be regular posters (the silent majority), so you could miss some very deserving folks. On the other hand, I did see a few folks along the way who had joined months ago yet had only one or two posts on all of KB since then. I was, let's say "less enthusiastic", about tagging those people.

--Maria


----------



## Maria Romana

DArenson said:


> I'd love it if you could tag my new novel, the dark fantasy Flaming Dove.


Love the cover, and the siggie! Beautiful, eye-catching artwork!


----------



## kcmay

When I started participating, I actually started tagging from the "back" of the thread and worked my way forward. Those who are still participating and updating the thread got tagged first. Anyone who hasn't posted lately got tagged last (when I got around to it).


----------



## Doranna

Good afternoon!

I've tagged:

R. Kerkhoven
Lexi Ranell
JD Chev

Thanks for the help, everyone!


----------



## J.R. Chase

Ok I'm going to do some days going backwards from here, and others from the beginning. Non-participants get a pass.



meromana said:


> It is much slower in the early pages. It was painful going through those first 25 pages, especially with those prolific 10 and 12 book people! But it gets faster and faster, because soon there are only one or two or sometimes no new books on each page.
> 
> I suppose you could just tag as people post to the thread, but some regular taggers may not be regular posters (the silent majority), so you could miss some very deserving folks. On the other hand, I did see a few folks along the way who had joined months ago yet had only one or two posts on all of KB since then. I was, let's say "less enthusiastic", about tagging those people.
> 
> --Maria


----------



## JoeMitchell

Tagged:

The Gift of Fury
Chicago Squeeze
The Adventurion
Little Miss Straight Lace
A Dance of Cloaks (the paperback version had no tags, so I copied them all from the kindle version to get you started, David)
The Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs
Loose Ends
Young Adult Fiction (Really? Such a generic name.)
Business Plan: Building Brand Identity
Rock Star's Rainbow
Flank Hawk
Dismember
Down the Drain
Bits of the Dead
Blood Lite II
The Psyonic

Tagged all up to page 176


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your new book Daniel. What a great cover.


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged:
JD Chev
M.R. Mathias


----------



## D.M. Trink

Time time I tagged:

Daniel's new one
J.R. Chase
John Michael Hileman

Thanks to all for tagging mine!


----------



## swcleveland

DArenson--Got you!


----------



## TWErvin2

Tagged:

DArenson (new book)


----------



## Victorine

Caught up again!  

Vicki


----------



## rudykerkhoven

OK, one more set of Tags for the day...

Flank Hawk- A First Civilization's Legacy Novel
The Black God's War: A Novella Introducing a new Epic Fantasy
Cries in the Dark
The Sufferer's Song
Lafitte's Black Box: Boit Noir
Days' End
Widow's Tale
Friends of Choice
VampirErotique Vol. 1: Beginnings
Reaper's Dozen

And thanks to all those who have been tagging my book.  It's great to see so much done in just a couple of days!


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
Tagged this round -
Rudi
Shades and Tales of Nur for D. Nathan - congratz on the new books
J.D. and
Daniel's Flaming Dove - I so love that cover  

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Learnmegood

Just got Yusagi, Rudy, JR, and Daniel's new one.

And a ginormous thank you to everyone on this thread.  Learn Me Good is now number one in humor thanks to you guys!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Take a week off from tagging and look what happens!


Tagged everyone on 163 to 178 ... now my clicking finger is cramped !!!!


----------



## LB Gschwandtner

tagged

Lexi
Rudy
Joel -- tapping the ice fishing market, eh? You go!
kevin


----------



## liam.judge

Congrats to Learn Me Good on reaching Number 1 in the humor section


----------



## Amyshojai

Wow, major congrats for "Learn Me Good" reaching top status in humor!

I've good news, too...my kitten book is #2 in "cat" books on Kindle. *purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*  Y'all put it there, so many thanks!


----------



## rudykerkhoven

OK, time to limber up...

TAGGED:
The Vampire Shrink (Kismet Knight, Ph.D., Vampire Psychologist Series)
Starfire Angels
Luthiel's Song: Dreams of the Ringed Vale
Sudden Death
Incredible Dreams


I'm starting to have to go back quite a few pages to find books I haven't tagged yet...


----------



## 13500

Greetings.

Tagged everyone since my last visit, back about five pages or so ago.

Have a lovely day,
Karen


----------



## tbrookside

Tagged:

Daniel Pyle
Rudy Kerkoven
JD Chev


----------



## liam.judge

Hi
Could anyone who hasn't tagged my eBook on Amazon U.K. tag it for me?
I'm only on 6 tags and i'm ranked at number 28. I need your help to get on the first page of the book listings.
Here's a link to my U.K. product page:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Personal-Finance-People-Who-Hate/dp/B003R7LAI4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1282848594&sr=8-1


----------



## CaraMarsi27

DonnaFaz

It's good to see you here. I'm Carolyn from Wilmington. I just pubbed my first Kindle book. I tagged your book. Here's my link if anyone wants to tag me. Thanks.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0040JI3PG


----------



## Monique

Hola!

Just keeping up. Tagged:

Flaming Dove [Kindle Edition]
Personal Finance For People Who Hate Personal Finance [Kindle Edition] - UK (there's a UK tagging thread around here somewhere)
Logan's Redemption [Kindle Edition]

And to the rest of you... You vill tag! Und, you vill like it!


----------



## Maria Romana

CaraMarsi27 said:


> It's good to see you here. I'm Carolyn from Wilmington. I just pubbed my first Kindle book. I tagged your book. Here's my link if anyone wants to tag me. Thanks.


Hi Carolyn,

Gotcha tagged. Wilmington, DE or Wilmington, NC?

--Maria


----------



## Zack Hamric

J.R. Chase said:


> Ok I'm going to do some days going backwards from here, and others from the beginning. Non-participants get a pass.


Tagged ya! Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

KarenW.B. said:


> Greetings.
> 
> Tagged everyone since my last visit, back about five pages or so ago.
> 
> Have a lovely day,
> Karen


Karen, Tagged ya! Zack


----------



## 13500

Merci.


----------



## liam.judge

Thanx Monique. I've tagged your's also. I know about the u.k. thread on here, i just wanted to remind everyone that i needed more tags. (a lot of 'em LOL)

I tagged Cara Marsi27


----------



## terrireid

liam.judge said:


> Hi
> Could anyone who hasn't tagged my eBook on Amazon U.K. tag it for me?
> I'm only on 6 tags and i'm ranked at number 28. I need your help to get on the first page of the book listings.
> Here's a link to my U.K. product page:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Personal-Finance-People-Who-Hate/dp/B003R7LAI4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1282848594&sr=8-1


Now you have eight!!! Tag, you're it!


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Sandy has tagged Cara Marsi


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up again.


----------



## swcleveland

Got yours, Cara.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got yours Cara!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Got yours, Cara.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged and caught up.


----------



## Groovy Writer

Hello taggers, it's been a while since I've joined the fun - been busy with a new job. I have a new release that is now the sole link in my signature, and I'd appreciate some tags. I started getting caught up tonight by tagging authors I  hadn't tagged before:

Loose Ends by Terri Reid
Crazy for You and Incredible Dreams by Sandra Endwards
Pale Boundaries by Scott Cleveland
Peace Warrior by Steven Hawk

I'll be around tonight and this weekend to get more tagging in. Thanks!


----------



## Doranna

Aaaaaand I've got

Daniel Aronson
JM DeBord

Thanks for tagbacks!


----------



## Sandra Edwards

gotcha Groovy Writer!

Thanks for the tags 

Sandy


----------



## Maria Romana

Groovy Writer said:


> I have a new release that is now the sole link in my signature, and I'd appreciate some tags. I started getting caught up tonight by tagging authors I hadn't tagged before:


Gotcha. Congratulations on the new book and new job.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged the new book by Groovy Writer.


----------



## liam.judge

Terri: Thanks, i've tagged yours also
Groovy Winter: tagged


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
Got Cara x both versions and Groovy Writer [is this a new book or a re-release of the old one?]

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## kcmay

My novella is up in the Kindle store now, and I've added a few tags:

http://www.amazon.com/Sole-Sacrifice-ebook/dp/B0040ZN166

I'd appreciate some tagging on this new one. Thanks!!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Sole Sacrifice.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Thanks, everyone. Just tagged:

A Whisper to a Scream
The Third King
Sole Sacrifice
Chicago Squeeze
Whatley Tupper
Flaming Dove
Bridge Chronicles
Nur: Coral Horn
Powerless
The Path to War


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

Thank you for tagging my books. I checked, and I tagged yours at some point in the past.

Ricky


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Just tagged all for:

J.M. DeBord
R. Pacelli
K.C. May (congrats on the new one!)

S.


----------



## Doranna

kcmay said:


> My novella is up in the Kindle store now, and I've added a few tags:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sole-Sacrifice-ebook/dp/B0040ZN166
> 
> I'd appreciate some tagging on this new one. Thanks!!


Got the new one!

Also adding some blanket apologies for names I might be misspelling--I need new glasses in the most desperate way... ;>


----------



## Monique

Good morning, all.

Just keeping up. Tagged:

The Third King: a New Age Thriller [Kindle Edition]
Sole Sacrifice [Kindle Edition]
Remix [Kindle Edition] (tagged Kindle Author and that maxed me out at 15)
Outsmart the Unexpected: Grow Your Creativity the Edge-of-your-seat Way [Kindle Edition]

TGIF!


----------



## rudykerkhoven

Friends in town, but ignoring them just long enough to get some more tags in...

Sole Sacrifice [Kindle Edition]
Dark Harvest (Kismet Knight, Ph.D., Vampire Psychologist)
Legend of the White Dragon: Legends
The Red Cross of Gold I:. The Knight of Death

Thanks again to all of those you tagged my book...


----------



## Groovy Writer

Thank you Ricky, Steven Hawk, and everyone else for the tags.

Traceya, my new release is a complete revamping, combining two previous releases in one and including a new cover, title and prologue.

I tagged:

Doranna Durgin - A Feral Darkness
Monique Martin - Out of Time
Little Miss Straight Lace
Lexi Revellian
KC May - Sole Sacrifice


----------



## rudykerkhoven

The Third King: a New Age Thriller has just been tagged...


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged you back, Groovy, and thanks!


----------



## rcanepa

Hi everyone,

In case you haven't seen my separate thread about this dealie, I have the first usable version of the tag list that I mentioned before.

I couldn't do a separate listing with "next book" stuff like I wanted to, but I do have a few other ideas up my sleeve. I also have a few smaller changes I'd still like to make (such as a click-here-to-copy-the-tag-list button), but I'd also like for some feedback before I go tearing into things again.

I've also yet to implement the falling-off of inactive people, but that'll come in the next week or two.

http://rcanepa.net/kbauthors/

Want listed? See below:


> Please send me the following in a direct message:
> 
> Your author name(s), first and last
> The title of your book
> the link to your book on both amazon and amazon UK (second one optional)
> your tags, separated by commas. No quotation marks please.
> any tags you want voted down.
> your book's genres, separated by commas. One of these days, It'd be neat to be able to search the list by genre. That's what this is in preparation for.




~Ron


----------



## J.R. Chase

Gotcha Monique and everyone who posted after her.


----------



## 13500

I'm caught up. Thanks for the tags. 

Have a great weekend, everyone.

Karen


----------



## D.M. Trink

Okay tagged:
The Third King
Regina's
K. C's new one (congrats!)
Gregory's U.k one

Thanks to all for tagging mine!
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-Rainbow-Delyse-Rodrigues-Trink/dp/1452873259/ref=tmm_pap_title_0
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC


----------



## William Meikle

rcanepa said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> In case you haven't seen my separate thread about this dealie, I have the first usable version of the tag list that I mentioned before.
> 
> I couldn't do a separate listing with "next book" stuff like I wanted to, but I do have a few other ideas up my sleeve. I also have a few smaller changes I'd still like to make (such as a click-here-to-copy-the-tag-list button), but I'd also like for some feedback before I go tearing into things again.
> 
> I've also yet to implement the falling-off of inactive people, but that'll come in the next week or two.
> 
> http://rcanepa.net/kbauthors/
> 
> Want listed? See below:
> 
> 
> ~Ron


You have a message Ron


----------



## Groovy Writer

Tagged J.R. Chase. Thank you to everyone for the tags!


----------



## Zack Hamric

Groovy Writer said:


> Tagged J.R. Chase. Thank you to everyone for the tags!


Jim, Tagged ya! Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

rcanepa said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> In case you haven't seen my separate thread about this dealie, I have the first usable version of the tag list that I mentioned before.
> 
> I couldn't do a separate listing with "next book" stuff like I wanted to, but I do have a few other ideas up my sleeve. I also have a few smaller changes I'd still like to make (such as a click-here-to-copy-the-tag-list button), but I'd also like for some feedback before I go tearing into things again.
> 
> I've also yet to implement the falling-off of inactive people, but that'll come in the next week or two.
> 
> http://rcanepa.net/kbauthors/
> 
> Want listed? See below:
> 
> 
> ~Ron


Tagged! ZAck


----------



## Zack Hamric

BowlOfCherries said:


> Ricky, Steve, Monique -- Thanks for the tags!


Tagged ya...Zack


----------



## Gertie Kindle

She's baaaaaack!!! Been getting a new one ready and I put it on dtp tonight. Now I can relax for a few days. Maybe.

Tagged:

Rudy
JD Chev
DArenson (good luck with the new one)
Cara Marsi
JM DeBord
KC May (good luck)
Regine (kindle and kindle book only per your request)

That should catch me up.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome back. I hope to be adding book 7 of my series soon. Looks like we are both about to have new babies.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Welcome back. I hope to be adding book 7 of my series soon. Looks like we are both about to have new babies.


Ricky, are we having twins?  I posted the blurb in the author support thread. And another great cover from Jeff, but I couldn't get that to work.


----------



## Ricky Sides

I'll go find that blurb. Twins? I'm afraid my poor books don't have the pedigree to be a twin of one of yours. But I do the best I can. I am happy with this one though.


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged:

New book by KC May
Bowl Of Cherries (i tagged the kindle boxes plus 13 other boxes)


----------



## swcleveland

Ron and Bowl--Tagged and tagged.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Tagged 179, 180.  Vowing to keep on top of it this week.


----------



## Armadon

Thanks for the tags, everyone!

I'm hoping to increase these tags: Epic Fantasy, Adventure, and Christianity

Tagged:
Berner
Pacelli
Chase
Canepa
Debord

And now I'm caught up again. Whew.

Regards,
John Michael Hileman
Christian Fantasy Author [dot] com


----------



## kahuna

CARA MARCI27
GROOVYWRITER

I've got you all tagged!

Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help" and "spirituality."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Kahuna


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Hi all, I've got a new tag that's currently low on my totem pole: _best fantasy_. If you can tag it up, much obliged.

I can haz tagged:

GroovyWriter
badtrink
KarenW.B.
BowlofCherries
rudykerkhoven
terrireid
kcmay
CaraMarsi27


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Tonight I tagged:
Sidney Willaims
Meromane
David Dalgish
Olivia D
Terri Reid
Jess C Scott
KC May
Rock Star's Rainbow
D. Nathan Hillard
Shanda Sharloni
Daniel Pyle
JD Chev
Daniel Arenson
Chris Redding
Jm DeBord
Regina Pacelli
JR Chase
Rudolph Kerkhoven
Cara Marsi

Now I'm all caught up. Yeah!
Thanks to all of those who have tagged me. If those who have't would do so I'd be most grateful.
Thanks.
Ann


----------



## DonnaFaz

CaraMarsi27 said:


> DonnaFaz
> 
> It's good to see you here. I'm Carolyn from Wilmington. I just pubbed my first Kindle book. I tagged your book. Here's my link if anyone wants to tag me. Thanks.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0040JI3PG


Carolyn! Welcome to the tagging thread...and welcome to the world of indie publishing! Best of luck with your book. I tagged it. You've got some great reviews.

Thanks for tagging mine. I appreciate it.


----------



## DonnaFaz

rudykerkhoven said:


> Friends in town, but ignoring them just long enough to get some more tags in...


Now, THAT'S the spirit! lol

I've tagged KC's new novella and Bowlofcherries.
Edited to add: I tagged 'best fantasy', Moses.

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> She's baaaaaack!!! Been getting a new one ready and I put it on dtp tonight. Now I can relax for a few days. Maybe.


Oooo, congrats, Margaret!


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*:

CaraMarsi27 (Kindle + print)
Groovy Writer
Rcanepa (Kindle + print)
Bowl of Cherries (Kindle + print)

If you haven't yet, please tag Flank Hawk when you get the chance. (see signature file)


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
Got K.C.'s new one - love that RDP original cover
and Regina

@Groovywriter - d*mn that means I have to buy it again  

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## DLs Niece

Sorry I have been absent.  I came into possession of a laptop that will not connect to my wireless service for some strange reason. I've been trying for two weeks... every conceivable way. My desktop is upstairs in a small computer room without A/C so it is far too hot to stay up there for very long, especially once the computer is running and throwing off extra heat. I really thought this laptop was going to work out nicely, enabling me to sit in my cool living room and tag away happily. I have been using my Nintendo DSi to post, but it has such a small limited browser that tagging is tedious. I hope to get some tagging in sometime this weekend.


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up again


----------



## rudykerkhoven

tag tag tag tag tag tag tag... 

The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense
Ursula's Quest: Book Two of the Witchcraft Wars
An Unholy Encounter (The History Tales of Kaynos)
A Very Hairy Adventure - A Kaynos History Tale
Outsmart the Unexpected: Grow Your Creativity the Edge-of-your-seat Way
Norton's Ghost 
Of Love and War
The Amun Chamber
The Snow Leopard


OK!


----------



## Staceywb

All caught up from 175 on!  Thanks everyone!

Stacey


----------



## TWErvin2

Tagged:

DLs Niece  (hope you get the laptop connection working!)


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you Rudy.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got JM DeBord. All caught up again.


----------



## kglavin

Hi All,

Tagged:

Pamela Burford
Daniel Pyle
TWErvin2
DonnaFaz
J.M. Pierce

I'll tag more soon. Good luck to everyone!

Kevin


----------



## Sandra Edwards

I seem to be all caught up. Thanks to everyone who's tagging both my books! 

Sandy


----------



## Pamela Burford

I'm all caught up, going back to 120. Just did:

J.D. Chevalier
J.M. DeBord
Rudolph Kerkhoven
Cara Marsi
Regina Pacelli
Daniel Pyle
Shanda Sharlow
Terry W. Ervin II - Flank Hawk print
Daniel Arenson - Flaming Dove

Thanks for the tagbacks!

Pam


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Nothing new I'm still caught up.


----------



## Cate Rowan

Wow, this looks like a very useful thread!

I have tags set up at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0040SXS9S/ and would appreciate "tag agreement." I'll be delighted to reciprocate. 

I've tagged Sandra Edwards and Cara Marsi already. Who's next?


----------



## kyrin

I'm also caught up. I just got done tagging the new people.

It feel like I've accomplished something tonight. Now, if I can only finish the chapter I am working on.


Richard


----------



## Zack Hamric

Cate Rowan said:


> Wow, this looks like a very useful thread!
> 
> I have tags set up at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0040SXS9S/ and would appreciate "tag agreement." I'll be delighted to reciprocate.
> 
> I've tagged Sandra Edwards and Cara Marsi already. Who's next?


Cate, Tagged ya! Zack


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Cate's book.


----------



## DLs Niece

TWErvin2 said:


> Tagged:
> 
> DLs Niece (hope you get the laptop connection working!)


Thanks but sadly, it looks like I need a new network card. I have one on the way and hopefully it won't take too long.

In the mean time... it is a nice cool morning so I thought I'd better get myself up here and tag before it gets too hot today. Now If I could only remember where I left off.


----------



## liam.judge

Armadon: I previously tagged your book but i added your requested tags 
MosesSiregarII: I previously tagged your book but i voted up your epic fantasy tag 
Cate Rowan: I tagged your book (the link to my book is in my signature if you wanna' tag it)


----------



## J.M Pierce

***stretches cramping fingers***
All caught up! I have got to stop waiting until the weekend. It's neat to see so many new authors. Welcome and best wishes to you all!

J.M.


----------



## DLs Niece

I have just tagged 'hopefully' all the new additions from this post backwards to page 145 (where I previously left off).  Wow that was a long haul! So glad to be caught up again. Just in time too because it is becoming quite hot up here again. Summer is quickly coming to an end... get out and enjoy it before it is too late. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cate Rowan said:


> Wow, this looks like a very useful thread!
> 
> I have tags set up at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0040SXS9S/ and would appreciate "tag agreement." I'll be delighted to reciprocate.
> 
> I've tagged Sandra Edwards and Cara Marsi already. Who's next?


Cate, if you just "agree" with the tags, it doesn't work. Hit the "t" key twice and a window will appear with all the tags below it. click on each one and then save.

Got you tagged.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

My new novelette isn't live yet, but the product page is up and the tags are there.

Only in My Dreams needs to love, not to mention tags.

http://www.amazon.com/Only-In-My-Dreams-ebook/dp/B004183LLC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283093388&sr=8-1

Thanks.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> My new novelette isn't live yet, but the product page is up and the tags are there.
> 
> Only in My Dreams needs to love, not to mention tags.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Only-In-My-Dreams-ebook/dp/B004183LLC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283093388&sr=8-1
> 
> Thanks.


Tagged ya!

Sandy is all caught up now


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sandra Edwards said:


> Tagged ya!
> 
> Sandy is all caught up now


Thanks, Sandy. You're the first.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

I should be caught up now.  Tagged:

Cate Rowan
Margaret, got your new one. Congrats!

Steve


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your new book Gertie, and recommended Of Love and War in a romance thread in which someone is looking for WWII era romances.  

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## LB Gschwandtner

Tagged

Gertie
DLs
Kate
P.A.
Pamela

Hey could y'all tag my print verison too pls? Much appreciate it!

http://amzn.to/aENqcV


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged, LB

Thanks, Ricky. I appreciate the support.


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged:

LB Gschwandtner: print version


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged:

"Only In My Dreams" by Gertie


----------



## vwkitten

I could use some tags on the new book... while I go back and catch up on the ones I missed while I was deep in writing mode.

http://www.amazon.com/Poor-Unfortunate-Souls-Consulting-ebook/dp/B00413PXDG/

Thanks a bunch!
Trish


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done Trish.


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your new one, Trish. Welcome back to the land of the tagging living and good luck

Here's my new one.

www.tinyurl.com/oimd-us


----------



## Cate Rowan

Thanks for the tip, Gertie/Margaret. I'm tagging properly now and counts are going up.

I've tagged these folks (and when there was more than one book, I tagged two):
Richard/kyrin
Zack
Ricky
Regina/BowlofCherries
Liam
J.M.
DLs Niece
Gertie/Margaret
Steven
LB
Trish
Willie

Whew! Happy Sunday, everyone. I'll keep an eye out for more,


----------



## vwkitten

Got the following authors this round....

L B Gschwandtner
William Meikle (all books - whew)
Ricky Sides (all books - whew)
Vicki Tyley (both books)
Deb Baker (all books - whew)
Donna Fasano (kindle book)
Margaret Lake (2 new books - I had the first one already)
J.M. Pierce
Robin Reed (3 books)
Maria Rachel Hooley (all kindle books -- dang, whew)
Jason W. Chan (3 books)
Dave Conifer (all books)
Karen Wojcik Berner
T.M. Roy (both books)

............ more coming............

Trish Lamoree

ps... if you tag one of mine, could you check my other titles too please...


----------



## vwkitten

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Got your new one, Trish. Welcome back to the land of the tagging living and good luck
> 
> Here's my new one.
> 
> www.tinyurl.com/oimd-us


Thanks for the welcome back =) and I got your new ones Gertie (I missed two while I was gone).

Hugs,
Trish


----------



## Cate Rowan

Tagged Gertie's new one and M.R. Mathias, too. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

You're all tagged up Trish. And I LOVE the new book's cover art 

Sandy


----------



## Ricky Sides

Trish,

Thank you for the tags. I double checked your books, and I'm glad I did. For some reason, my tags didn't stick when I tagged them in the past.  They are tagged now. Hopefully, they will remain tagged.


----------



## Pamela Burford

Most recent round:

Trish Lamoree
Kate Rowan
Margaret Lake - Only in My Dreams
L.B. Gschwandtner - print edition

Congrats to the folks with new releases!

Pam


----------



## CCrooks

Hey, a whole lot of new folks since my last visit. Hi.  Welcome & congrats as appropriate! 

Tagged:

Only in my Dreams - Gertie
Incredible Dreams - Sandra Edwards
Chasing Illusions - Trish Lamoree
Snowed - Pamela Burford
Your Aging Dog - Amy Shojai


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there folks,

My latest book could use some tags. Here's a link:

http://www.amazon.com/Peacekeepers-Say-Can-Book-ebook/dp/B0041844IG/ref=sr_1_10?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1283124129&sr=1-10

Thank you,
Ricky


----------



## CCrooks

Ricky,

Tagged your latest!

Christina


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you.


----------



## Monique

Just catching up (again!).

Just tagged:

Kismet's Kiss (The Women of Kismet) [Kindle Edition]
Only In My Dreams [Kindle Edition]
Poor Unfortunate Souls (PSI Consulting) [Kindle Edition]
The Peacekeepers. Oh Say Can You See Book 7. [Kindle Edition]


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Hi there folks,
> 
> My latest book could use some tags. Here's a link:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Peacekeepers-Say-Can-Book-ebook/dp/B0041844IG/ref=sr_1_10?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1283124129&sr=1-10
> 
> Thank you,
> Ricky


You got it. Good luck.

I voted down the misspelling of suspense (suspence). Must be all that talk about English pence.


----------



## CCrooks

Just tagged your Out of Time, Monique. Looks like a fun story-- I haven't read any paranormals set in the 20s. I'm sampling it.

Christina


----------



## Monique

CCrooks said:


> Just tagged your Out of Time, Monique. Looks like a fun story-- I haven't read any paranormals set in the 20s. I'm sampling it.
> 
> Christina


Groovy! Thank you, Christina. I hope you like it.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you Gertie.


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*:

Cate Rowan
vwkitten (Kindle and Print where appropriate)
Margaret Lake (new one)
CCrooks
Ricky Sides (latest)

If you haven't, tag Flank Hawk  when you get the chance (see signature file).


----------



## Staceywb

All caught up again!

Stacey


----------



## Cate Rowan

I think I'm caught up (for the moment, LOL). I tagged:

Pamela (BTW, I love the cover for _Snowed_)
Christina x2
Monique
Ricky's new one
Terry
Stacey

Thanks, folks!


----------



## CCrooks

> If you haven't, tag Flank Hawk when you get the chance


Tagged Flank Hawk by Terry Ervin!


----------



## rudykerkhoven

Time to tag the new ones...

Kismet's Kiss (The Women of Kismet)
The Gift of Fury
Painting the Roses Red (PSI Consulting Paranormal Romance) 
Never Smile at a Crocodile (PSI Consulting Mystery) 
Snowed
L.A. Caveman
Thrill of the Chase
Choose Your Own Romance

And that's it for tonight...


----------



## CCrooks

Tagged The Adventures of Whatley Tupper by Rudy Kerkhoven. First Kindle Boards Choose Your Own Adventure book I've seen other than mine. Sampled. Looking forward to it.

Christina


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged:

All books by vw kitten
New book by Ricky Sides


----------



## kcmay

Caught up again! Tagged the new books by previous participants, and the new participants too. I'm thrilled with the number of tags I've gotten through this effort -- thank you all!!


----------



## Zack Hamric

kcmay said:


> Caught up again! Tagged the new books by previous participants, and the new participants too. I'm thrilled with the number of tags I've gotten through this effort -- thank you all!!


KC, Tagged ya! Zack


----------



## 13500

Gertie, Ricky and Trish--got your new ones. Congratulations. I wish you many sales.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks, Karen. Now if it would only go live.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Phew!  Miss a couple of days and you're 5 pages behind.  Well, all caught up once more.


----------



## rudykerkhoven

Cristina,

I hope you like my take on the Choose Your Own Adventure.  You can get the complete book for free for a few more days at Smashwords by following the link to my blog, should you want something longer than the 10% sample Amazon gives you.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you Karen.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Today's tags:

T. Lamoree
C. Crooks

S.


----------



## kahuna

Cccrooks
Kate Rowan
rudykerhoven
vwkitten

WORLD VISIONARY

I've got you tagged!

Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help" and "spirituality."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Kahuna


----------



## DonnaFaz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Cate, if you just "agree" with the tags, it doesn't work. Hit the "t" key twice and a window will appear with all the tags below it. click on each one and then save.
> 
> Got you tagged.


Thank you for explaining, Margaret!

Tagged Cate, Trish, Margaret and Ricky.

~Donna~


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you Donna.


----------



## swcleveland

Wow! A lot of catching up to do! 

I tagged:

Naked Gardener (print)
All of Trish's
Cate's
All of CCrooks'
Ricky's new one


----------



## CCrooks

Thanks, Scott. Tagged your Pale Boundaries. 

Tagged: 

Slow Love by Kahuna
Peace Warrior by Steven Hawk
Outsmart the Unexpected by Regina Pacelli

Christina


----------



## Cate Rowan

Woohoo, caught up now. I tagged:

rudykerkhoven
kcmay x2 (& grabbed a sample!)
D.A. Boulter x2
Kahuna, tags as requested (book looks great--please put it on Kindle! :-D )
Donna x2
swcleveland

I'm already on the top page for "Middle East"...I can hardly believe my eyes. Thank you, everyone!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Cate Rowan said:


> Woohoo, caught up now. I tagged:
> 
> I'm already on the top page for "Middle East"...I can hardly believe my eyes. Thank you, everyone!


Wonderful! Pleased to be of service.


----------



## liam.judge

Hi
I know there's a thread for this somewhere, but can anyone who hasn't tagged my book on the u.k. amazon 'site tag it for me?
I'm at number 6 already but i really want to get to number 1.
Here's a link to the book:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Personal-Finance-People-Who-Hate/dp/B003R7LAI4/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&s=digital-text&qid=1283257691&sr=1-6


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Going to start catching up here...

Meanwhile, if you haven't done so already, please tag my novel Flaming Dove.

Here's a link: http://www.amazon.com/Flaming-Dove-ebook/dp/B004089EPA

Thanks!

Daniel


----------



## Gertie Kindle

liam.judge said:


> Hi
> I know there's a thread for this somewhere, but can anyone who hasn't tagged my book on the u.k. amazon 'site tag it for me?
> I'm at number 6 already but i really want to get to number 1.
> Here's a link to the book:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Personal-Finance-People-Who-Hate/dp/B003R7LAI4/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&s=digital-text&qid=1283257691&sr=1-6


If the person doing the tagging hasn't bought something from Amazon UK, the tags won't show up in your count. The tagger will see the red check marks and it will look like your numbers go up, but they don't.


----------



## tbrookside

Tagged:

CariMarsi27
GroovyWriter (new)
BowlofCherries
Cate Rowan
VW Kitten


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up! Got vwkitten (that name grabbed me!) and others. 

Just got my "kitten" book cover updated. *s* Thanks to all who've tagged mine. Soon should have a new book in the lineup!

woofs & purrs,
amy


----------



## 13500

All caught up.


----------



## donna callea

I think I'm caught up today.
I tagged:

Terri, JessCScott, Chris, Kglavin, Yusagi, rudykerkhoven, JDChev, DArnenson's new book, CaraMars, groovywriter, Cat, Gertie's new book, KWKitten.


If anyone can spare a moment, I really need help getting the tags on The Haircut (below in my sig) straightened out.  I'd really appreciate it if you could just tag  holiday fiction and holiday romance. That's all.  They're on the second page and have hardly any tags.  Thanks very much!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

donna callea said:


> I think I'm caught up today.
> I tagged:
> 
> Terri, JessCScott, Chris, Kglavin, Yusagi, rudykerkhoven, JDChev, DArnenson's new book, CaraMars, groovywriter, Cat, Gertie's new book, KWKitten.
> 
> If anyone can spare a moment, I really need help getting the tags on The Haircut (below in my sig) straightened out. I'd really appreciate it if you could just tag holiday fiction and holiday romance. That's all. They're on the second page and have hardly any tags. Thanks very much!


Thought I had already done that Donna, but I hadn't. Glad I double-checked. I tagged those two.


----------



## rudykerkhoven

OK, trying to find some books I haven't tagged of late...

PELGRAFF
Pilton's Moon / Vengeance Is Mine
The Last Days of Jericho
The Haircut, a New Year's Tale


----------



## Gertie Kindle

rudykerkhoven said:


> OK, trying to find some books I haven't tagged of late...
> 
> PELGRAFF
> Pilton's Moon / Vengeance Is Mine
> The Last Days of Jericho
> The Haircut, a New Year's Tale


If you're looking for more to tag, you posted that you tagged Of Love and War, but not my other two. Feel free to click away.


----------



## 13500

Consider it done, Donna.


----------



## rudykerkhoven

Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain


Done and done... and I mean done.


----------



## DonnaFaz

<<If anyone can spare a moment, I really need help getting the tags on The Haircut (below in my sig) straightened out. I'd really appreciate it if you could just tag holiday fiction and holiday romance. That's all. They're on the second page and have hardly any tags.>>

Done, Donna.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks, Rudy.


----------



## kahuna

DArenson

I've got you tagged!

Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help" and "spirituality."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Kahuna


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done Donna.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

Swcleveland
Kate Rowan
D.A. Boulter
Liam judge

=

Tagged!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Just Donna's fixes today.  All caught up!

S.


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged...

Donna Callea: I Added Your Requested Tags.
D. Nathan Hilliard: Thanks for tagging my book, i tagged all of your's also.


----------



## HP Mallory

Hi Everyone,
Can you please vote up my "paranormal romance" tags (I think there are 3) on my book Fire Burn and Cauldron Bubble. It's really a paranormal romance but this tag is lacking compared to all the others.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003UNL8OG/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks in advance!
HP


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I had already gotten you, HP


----------



## Guest

I'm sort of on vacation, so I've been out of the loop with this, but if you could tag my latest offering, I'll be going back through recent pages. Gratzi!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0041G6KT4


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you HP, and Forever. 

amy


----------



## HP Mallory

Thank you Amy!


----------



## Ricky Sides

I'm caught up. Tagged ForeverJuly's and replaced some of my spent tags on HP's book to comply with her wishes.


----------



## Learnmegood

Think I'm caught up.  I got Cate, Rudy, HP, and Jason's newest.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

foreverjuly said:


> I'm sort of on vacation, so I've been out of the loop with this, but if you could tag my latest offering, I'll be going back through recent pages. Gratzi!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0041G6KT4


Good luck with the new one, Jason. You're tagged.


----------



## D.M. Trink

Okay--Tagged:

Jason's new one (congrats)
Cate
H.P.s new one (congrats)

Thanks to all for tagging mine!
Delyse
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-Rainbow-Delyse-Rodrigues-Trink/dp/1452873259/ref=tmm_pap_title_0


----------



## Maria Romana

Caught up with everybody from the last several days/pages.  

Cate: looks really intriguing.  You've been TBR'd...

--Maria


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*:

KCMay (Soul Sacrifice)
HP Mallory
Julyforever (latest)


----------



## JL Bryan

OK, this is my first time playing 

I just tagged every last book linked from the top of 180 to page 186 where I am now.

The only exception is that I only tagged 8 William Meikle books.  I owe you more next time, Willie.

DArenson, I noticed you didn't have any reviews on the listing I saw.  Your book looked like something I'd enjoy so I bought that & I'll try to get you a review soon.  I don't have as much reading time as I'd like, though, so it might be a while.

OK thanks everybody for tagging my books!

Jeff


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tagged, JL. There were no tags on your first book so I just added a few. If you want to add on more tags, let me know and go back in.

You probably got mine already, but in case you missed my new one since it's not in my siggy, here it is.

http://www.amazon.com/Only-In-My-Dreams-ebook/dp/B004183LLC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283392130&sr=1-2


----------



## swcleveland

HP, Jason and JL--got y'all!


----------



## JL Bryan

Thanks, Gertie.  I guess I should done that before asking people to tag it, obviously    Your tags were good, I added a few more about things the book satirizes.  Thanks so much for your help!  I got all 4 of your books already.

And thanks swcleveland! Already got yours, too


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JL Bryan said:


> Thanks, Gertie. I guess I should done that before asking people to tag it, obviously  Your tags were good, I added a few more about things the book satirizes. Thanks so much for your help! I got all 4 of your books already.
> 
> And thanks swcleveland! Already got yours, too


I clicked the new tags.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged JL's books.


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged JLs books too.
amy


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up here again


----------



## tbrookside

I tagged:

JL Bryan.
Moved around some HP Mallory tags.


----------



## Maud Muller

Hello Folks

Really would appreciate it if anyone has the time they would stop by the kindle store by clicking on the book's cover in my signature line and tag my humorous novella, Confessions of a Liberal Lover. The tags that most applicable are chick-lit, hen-it, humorous fiction, contemporary fiction and political satire, but please tag the ones you think are most applicable or add new ones. I've started with Donna's The Merry Go Round since she was good enough to start the thread. Am now working backward from the latest posts. Not sure how many I'll finish, but I'll do my best. 

Thanks so much.
E.M.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Welcome to the thread, Ellen. clicked all tags on both books.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Eileen...got you tagged!


----------



## Maud Muller

Gertie and Amy

I tagged all of your books. Will tag any other authors who let me know they've tagged mine, but now I have to run to make my tee time.

Regards,
Eileen


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks, Eileen.

Here's the link to my latest. Not in my siggy yet.

http://www.amazon.com/Only-In-My-Dreams-ebook/dp/B004183LLC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1283438094&sr=1-2


----------



## JL Bryan

Eileen,

I tagged both of yours


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Got...

H.P.
Jason's new one ~ congrats!
E.M. Muller (both books)

Sandy's all caught up!


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks Eileen!  Gertie, I'd missed your latest...got it now.    Looks great!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Amyshojai said:


> Thanks Eileen! Gertie, I'd missed your latest...got it now.  Looks great!


Thanks, Amy. It's doing well so far.


----------



## Monique

Just catching up. I'd already tagged you new one Gertie.

Tagged:

Fire Burn and Cauldron Bubble, a Paranormal Romance (Jolie Wilkins Series, Book #1) [Kindle Edition] - made sure to get the paranormal tags
Powerless: The Shadowing [Kindle Edition]
Dominion [Kindle Edition]
Mid-Afternoon: The Overhyped, Ultra-Sexy, Chilling, Frightening, Blood-Curling Tale Regarding the Latter Day Vampires [Kindle Edition]
Jenny Pox [Kindle Edition]
Helix [Kindle Edition]
Confessions of a Liberal Lover [Kindle Edition]
The Founding Five [Paperback]


----------



## liam.judge

HP Mallory: I checked and i'd already voted up the "Paranormal Romance" tags
forever july: I tagged your latest book
JL Bryan: I tagged all your books
Eileen Muller: I tagged both your books


----------



## rudykerkhoven

Some new tagging...

Complete Kitten Care 
Complete Care for Your Aging Dog
Complete Care for Your Aging Cat
Only In My Dreams 
A Line Blurred <-- tried to tag it, but not tags yet!
Powerless: The Synthesis 
Fire Burn and Cauldron Bubble, a Paranormal Romance (Jolie Wilkins Series, Book #1
To Kill A Warlock, an Urban Fantasy (Dulcie O'Neil Series, Book #1) 
Jenny Pox
Confessions of a Liberal Lover  <-- tried to tag it, but no tags yet!
The Founding Five


And by the way, if you think I've missed you over this last week or so, please tell me.  I'm trying to get everyone who's been posting here recently.


----------



## rudykerkhoven

When I go to your book, there's nothing for me to click/vote on.  I can write some of my own tags if I want, but I don't know what to write.  I had the same problem for a while at first, and I think you need to write a few tags, and then say you agree with them.  But I'm not sure...


----------



## rudykerkhoven

No, I'm still not getting anything.

Maybe it's a matter of time to get processed.  I'll check again later.  It'll get sorted out, this is a common problem.


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks for the tags, Rudy!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

healeyb said:


> I just went and clicked that I agree with the tags that were there... Are the visible for you now?


Agreeing with the tags doesn't work. You can either click on every box and a red tag will show. The easy way is to hit the "t" key twice which will open up a window. If there are tags underneath the window, you can just click on those and then save tags.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Eileen's books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Only In My Dreams can use some tags on romance and sweet romance. Thanks.


----------



## TWErvin2

healeyb said:


> I just went and clicked that I agree with the tags that were there... Are the visible for you now?


No, I cannot see any tags yet on--Kindle version at least. Did not check print.

WHere tags are, you type in the ones that you think fit. Look at some other books that you've tagged to get an idea. Then, _somtimes_ after you type them in, you might have to hit refresh. Go back down and look and if they're there you might have to click on if you agree with what you've checked.

Hope that helps.


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*:

JL Bryan (Kindle and print-where possible)
Eileen Muller

Unable to tag healeyb yet.

If you haven't yet, please tag Flank Hawk when you get the chance. See my signature file.


----------



## Armadon

Getting caught up. Tagged:


Margaret Lake
H.P. Mallory
JL Bryan 
E.M. Muller
Christina Crooks
Cate Rowan


Regards,
John Michael Hileman
christian-fiction-book-reviews.blogspot.com


----------



## JL Bryan

Caught up whatever was new (just one or two).  Also tagged the rest of William's books.


----------



## J.M Pierce

All right, I'm slowly getting back into my tagging game rythm. I only waited four days this time in between! I should be caught up.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Tagged 181 to 186

Thanks again to everyone who has been tagging me.  I'm #1 on many of my categories


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Excellent news, Valmore. Hope that's translating into sales.


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
Big tagging session - teach me to be slack   
Gertie's new one
Trish x all, including p/backs - I'd missed some before  
Ricky's new one - loving the book, must write another review
Flaming Dove I'd already tagged when I bought it
Jason's new one - great cover BTW
Jeff x all, including p/backs
and Eileen x both titles

Welcome to the newcomers  

Thanks for all the tags for mine folks,
Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Zack Hamric

JL Bryan said:


> Caught up whatever was new (just one or two). Also tagged the rest of William's books.


Jeff,

Tagged all 4 of yours...

Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

Eileen Muller said:


> Hello Folks
> 
> Really would appreciate it if anyone has the time they would stop by the kindle store by clicking on the book's cover in my signature line and tag my humorous novella, Confessions of a Liberal Lover. The tags that most applicable are chick-lit, hen-it, humorous fiction, contemporary fiction and political satire, but please tag the ones you think are most applicable or add new ones. I've started with Donna's The Merry Go Round since she was good enough to start the thread. Am now working backward from the latest posts. Not sure how many I'll finish, but I'll do my best.
> 
> Thanks so much.
> E.M.


Eileen, Tagged both of yours...BTW...are you using Create Space for your paperback?

Zack


----------



## swcleveland

Got Eileen and Gertie's latest.


----------



## Maud Muller

My this is going to take a while. Tonight I tagged the following;
L.A. Caveman
Thrill of the Chase
Choose Your Own Romance
All of Ricky Sides' Books
All of D. Nathan Hillard's Books 
Out of Time
Flank Hawk
Kismets Kiss
The Adventures of Whatley Tupper
Personal Finance for People Who Hate Personal Finanace (I loved the cover)
Sole Sacrafice 
The Kinshield Legacy
Crescent Rising
A Whisper to a Scream
Cortesan
Pelgraff
Peace Warrior
Slow Love
The Merry Go Round
Pale Boundaries
Flaming Dove


----------



## Maud Muller

Still more:
De Bello Lemurs
New Coastal Times
The Haircut
Fire Burns & Cauldron Bubbles
To Kill a Warlock

Clearly this is going to take a while. Wish I hadn't joined this thread on page 185.  
Regards
Eileen


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Eileen Muller said:


> Clearly this is going to take a while. Wish I hadn't joined this thread on page 185.
> Regards
> Eileen


Yes, that's what I said back around page 60. However, there is a lot of 'I'm all caught up' posts, so there aren't as many books as one might think looking at 180+ pages.

Oh, by the way, I'm all caught up.


----------



## kahuna

EILEEN MULLER
HEALEY B
JL BRYANT

I've got you tagged!

Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help" and "spirituality."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Best of fortune with your fine titles,

Kahuna


----------



## Cate Rowan

Caught up again. 60 messages since I was here last...methinks I'll come back more often to keep up, LOL.

(And Maria, thank you for TBRing me!)

I tagged:
Liam's UK edition (whether it'll count or not is another matter)
Maria
Daniel
tbrookside
Amyshojai
KarenW.B.
donna callea (tags as requested)
D. Nathan Hilliard
HP
foreverjuly
Learnmegood
Delyse
JL Bryan
Eileen Muller
Armadon
Trace

Whew! Good sales luck, everyone.


----------



## CCrooks

Thanks for the tags! 

I've tagged: 

Confessions of a Liberal Lover
The Founding Five
VRIN
Dominion


----------



## mamiller

Work has kept me away a little bit, so I'm working my way backwards to see if there are any new people I've missed.

I added

E.M.
Cate Rowan
C Crooks (the second two, I had LA Caveman already)
HealyB
Rudy
Margaret, I didn't have your novella, shame on me!
JL


----------



## liam.judge

healeyb said:


> What's this thread all about?


Hi, welcome to the thread.
The meaning is that the more tags you get, the more your book will become visible to customers because of the recommendations. It can also increase your book's ranking in your book category.
I tagged your book but there was only one box to tick, when you add more i'll re-tag it though.

Eileen Muller: Thanks for your comment about my book cover.

Cate Rowan: Thanks for tagging my U.K. book. I'm still at 9 tags, but i don't think Amazon U.K. has updated the system yet. Anyways, i'll let you know if the tag shows up.


----------



## 13500

Tagged Eileen, Jason's new one, JL Bryant, and HP Mallory.

Have a lovely day,
Karen


----------



## Maud Muller

Maureen
Tagged Widow's Tale and Rogue Wave


----------



## Maud Muller

Trying hard to catch up. Here's the latest ones I've tagged:

Jess Scott
David Dalgush
Kristie Leigh Maquire
Sierra Rose
Along Came a Demon
David Derrico
Clarie Farrell
Helen Smith
David Conifer
Maria Rachel Hooley
When Angels Cry


----------



## Zack Hamric

CCrooks said:


> Thanks for the tags!
> 
> I've tagged:
> 
> Confessions of a Liberal Lover
> The Founding Five
> VRIN
> Dominion


Christina, Tagged ya! Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

mamiller said:


> Work has kept me away a little bit, so I'm working my way backwards to see if there are any new people I've missed.
> 
> I added
> 
> E.M.
> Cate Rowan
> C Crooks (the second two, I had LA Caveman already)
> HealyB
> Rudy
> Margaret, I didn't have your novella, shame on me!
> JL


Maureen, I already tagged one of yours- just tagged Rogue Wave, Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

Eileen Muller said:


> Trying hard to catch up. Here's the latest ones I've tagged:


Hey- you're just up the road from me!

Zack


----------



## mamiller

Thanks Eileen!
Thanks Zack.  I got you the day you were singing Scooby Doo....

Working backwards I realized I hadn't missed too many people.  I was missing one HP Mallory, but I'm caught up.

Can I get an hallelluhiah that it's Friday!?!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mamiller said:


> Can I get an hallelluhiah that it's Friday!?!


----------



## donna callea

I agree, Gertie. HAPPY FRIDAY!

And a big thank you to Gertie, Karen, Donna F, Ricky, Steven, Liam and everyone else who's been helping me to fix the tags on The Haircut http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B0031MA3H4/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa The only tags I really want on that one are the last group of 14 -- which of course, are on the page no one sees, unless they do a tt. Ah, such is life.

This time around I adjusted my tags for HP, and tagged Romance and Sweet Romance for Gertie's Only in My Dreams. Also got foreverJuly aka Jason's new book, tagged Eileen and JL (welcome!).

That's enough labor for the start of Labor Day Weekend. Happy writing and reading to all.


----------



## Maud Muller

Now I've tagged:
Commbe's Wood
A Peculiar Collection
T.L. Haddix
Snodgrass Vacation
Rosanne Lortz
Firefly Island
Ruth Francisco
Simon Wood
Gary Ballard
Not What She Seems

Now I'm going to spend some time editing my latest book. Will get back to tagging later.


----------



## Daniel W. Koch

Not sure exactly how this works.
I don't have a lot of tags as my audience are YA and they don't always have access to the Amazon account.
I'd appreciate a few extra tags and if I can help anyone else just let me know.
thanks!
Danny


----------



## mamiller

Got you, Mr. Hook!


----------



## Daniel W. Koch

Thanks!  got you too!


----------



## Zack Hamric

Jason Hook said:


> Not sure exactly how this works.
> I don't have a lot of tags as my audience are YA and they don't always have access to the Amazon account.
> I'd appreciate a few extra tags and if I can help anyone else just let me know.
> thanks!
> Danny


Danny, Tagged ya! Zack


----------



## Maud Muller

Danny

I've tagged you too! Don't want to fall any further behind. 

E.M.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged The Protector. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Cate Rowan

Catching up quickly. (Running to stand still? LOL)

I tagged:
mamiller
Jason Hook

If I missed anyone, just let me know! 

Liam, yes, please let me know if the U.K. tagging worked or not. At any rate, we tried...


----------



## Daniel W. Koch

thanks everyone!
great support here!!


----------



## Maud Muller

Tonight I tagged:
Not What She Seems
Deb Baker Books
Melanie Nilles Books
The Wicked Heroine
Martin Sharlow Books
The Ryel Saga
Jon Merz Books
David Burrows Books

Sure hoped I get tagged back.


----------



## 13500

Tagged The Protector.

Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Still tagging along


----------



## Zack Hamric

Joe Chiappetta said:


> Still tagging along


Joe,

Tagged all three...Zack


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Jason Hook & Joe Chiappetta -- you are hereby tagged  

That makes me all caught up!

Thanks to those who are tagging both my books 

Sandy


----------



## Amyshojai

Got "The Protector."  All caught up. Have a great holiday weekend, y'all!
amy


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got Jason Hook, Joe and Regina.


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*:

Jason Hook (Kindle + print)


----------



## SidneyW

Sorry I've been away from this area of the boards for a while. Tonight I tagged:

Daniel W. Koch  
Karen Wojcik Berner
E.M. Muller

I'll get some more over the long weekend.


----------



## traceya

Got Jason Hook - welcome to the thread  
Caught up for once


----------



## Maud Muller

Wondering if I'll ever catch up. Here's some more I've tagged

Joe Chiapetta
Sidney Williams
Edward Talbot
Edward O'Dell
D.B. Henson
David Rhea
Maria Schneider
Joel Arnold
Alan Hutcheson
Darren Pare
Kristen Painter
L.J. Sellers
Cliff Ball
Nancy Johnson
Jana Janeway


----------



## CCrooks

Tagged:

The Protector - Jason Hook
Debt-Busters & Star Chosen - Joe Chiapetta
Blood Hunter - Sidney Williams
Rogue Wave - Maureen Miller

- Christina


----------



## J.M Pierce

It's amazing how much easier this thread is when you check in every day. I'm all caught up!


----------



## mamiller

J.M. Pierce said:


> It's amazing how much easier this thread is when you check in every day. I'm all caught up!


I agree. I popped on to start tagging and realized I have everyone. That means you all need to be working on those new books so my itchy tagging fingers can get cracking! 

Thanks everyone for your support!


----------



## kahuna

*JASON HOOK
JOE CHIAPPETTA*

I've got you all tagged!

Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help" and "spirituality."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Kahuna


----------



## Maud Muller

Here are this morning's tags:
Tracey Allen
J.M. Pierce
F.P. Adriani
Frank Zubek
Karl David Klein
Nick Spalding
Camille LaGuire
Jeffery Hepple (Don't know how I missed you before Jeff)
Wiliam Meikle (Wow! You could start a small library)
Mina Esguerra
Jim Chambers
Ellen Maze (kindle & print)
Gary Ballard

Realized I had tagged some when my husband was signed on to Amazon so I may have tagged a few twice.


----------



## Maud Muller

Okay, the following authors are tagged

Debra Martin
Jason Chan
Keith Gouveia
Lynda Hilburn
Vickie Tyley
Mary Anna Evans
Brian Drake
Mark Cotton
Ronnell Porter
Matthew Eldridge
Christopher Mitchell
Amanda Hocking

That takes me up to page 45, plus all the current onces since I joined the thread.  I will get caught up!


----------



## Monique

Happy Saturday, taggers...

Tagged:

Descendant: The Protector (The Descendant Series) [Kindle Edition]
Star Chosen: a science fiction space opera for the whole family [Kindle Edition]
Silly Daddy in Space: A Family Comic of Hope and Hyperspace [Kindle Edition]
Debt-Busters: How to get out of debt using spiritual truths [Kindle Edition]


----------



## Maud Muller

Just tagged
Stacey Benefiel
Daniel Leston
The Naked Gardener
Trish Lamoree
Pamela Buford

Wondering if I'm doing something wrong, cause the tag count on my books aren't going up. Hope everbody is tagging me back.


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged: Jason Hook
Cate: I'm still stuck at 9 tags on Amazon U.K. but they might not have updated the system yet


----------



## Daniel W. Koch

Wow! Thanks everyone...
I've got some catching up to do...


----------



## dlanzarotta

Hi everyone!

Caught up once again...


----------



## Maud Muller

Daniele

Gottcha!

Eileen


----------



## DLs Niece

I'm all caught up again too.  And I finally managed to get this laptop to connect online.... just in time for Fall.


----------



## William Meikle

I'm caught up too


----------



## Ricky Sides

Same here. I think we're going to have to find some new folks to join the fun.


----------



## 13893

Yikes! 190 pages...

Okay, then! Space Junque is ready for tags, so I'm beginning today to do my part. I've done:

DonnaFaz
Sierra09
Jess C Scott
Ricky Sides
David Half-Orc
Eric C
Kristie Leigh Maguire
Idenglish
David Derrico
Jeff

Okay.  One page down, 159 to go...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Space Junque. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## 13893

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tagged Space Junque. Welcome to the thread.


Thanks! For that, you skipped the queue; I'm going to do all your books now...

[ edit ] oops! looks like I already did the first one. But I added the others.


----------



## rscully

Wow, 190 pages, man, that took some time. Tagging everything in sight, on the site  I also gave out some stars to some of the works I've actually had time to read, good stuff gang.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tagged, Scully. You might want to ask people to vote down your 99 cent tag since it's no longer valid.


----------



## Learnmegood

WHOOO!!  That was a lot to remember!

I just tagged Eileen, Maureen, Jason (awesome cover, btw), Joe, Bowl of Cherries, sidney, rscully, lkrigel, and Jerry Mathers as the Beaver.

Thanks to everyone who tags my kindle AND print edition of Learn Me Good.

John


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged the new books. Welcome to the thread folks.


----------



## JoeMitchell

Tagged:
The Adventures of Whatley Tupper
Complete Care for Your Aging Dog
The Third King: a New Age Thriller
Only In My Dreams
Kismet's Kiss
Chasing Illusions
Painting the Roses Red
Never Smile at a Crocodile
Poor Unfortunate Souls
Powerless: The Shadowing
Jenny Pox
Helix
Mid-Afternoon
Dominion
Confessions of a Liberal Lover
The Founding Five
Descendant: The Protector
Space Junque
The High Wizard of Silvinesh


I'm all caught up again, finished tagging everyone up to page 190.

Thanks, everyone, for helping tag my book.  This thread where we can all help each other is great.  It gives new people a way to jump in a get involved, meeting other authors and getting to know them through the tags on their books.


----------



## catherinedurkinrobinson

Can I get in on this? What do I need to do?


----------



## Maud Muller

Just tagged

Imprinted Souls
Shard Mountain
Learn Me Good
Cold Winter Magic
Space Jungue


----------



## TWErvin2

catherinedurkinrobinson said:


> Can I get in on this? What do I need to do?


Yes, you can easily join in.

Go to authors on this thread that have their books listed (if not in posts, then in their signaure files). Click/select the tags for them. Visitors to this thread will return the favor.

Terry


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*:

Joe Chiappetta (Kindle + print where appropriate)
LKRigel
rscully (Kindle + print)


----------



## 13893

Thanks Terry and Maud - I got you back!

[ edit ] plus Joe and John...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

catherinedurkinrobinson said:


> Can I get in on this? What do I need to do?


You need to add some tags to your book such as mystery, kindle, kindle book, etc. You can have up to 15 tags. Add the link to your book in Amazon into your siggy. If you don't know how to do that, there are good instructions stickied to the top of The Writer's Cafe.

Then let us know you're ready to be tagged. We'll tag you, you tag us.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

tagged:

Space Junque (love the cover, BTW 
rscully (both books 

I've tagged everyone, and do appreciate those who are tagging my books in return ~

Sandy


----------



## 13893

Thanks Sandra -- I got you.

Looks like I'm working this thread both ways, front to back, ha.


----------



## mamiller

Freshly tagged:

LKRigel
RScully


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up again


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

Whew! I'm going to have to visit here more often. It's taking me longer and longer to catch up!

Anyways, I'm all caught up


----------



## 13893

Okay, did the last chunk of people who posted. Plus Moses.


----------



## rudykerkhoven

OK, books tagged:

Rogue Wave
The Haircut, a New Year's Tale 
Descendant: The Protector (The Descendant Series)
Star Chosen: a science fiction space opera for the whole family
Silly Daddy in Space: A Family Comic of Hope and Hyperspace
Debt-Busters: How to get out of debt using spiritual truths [
Imprinted Souls (The Imprinted Soul Series)
The High Wizard of Silvinesh (Silvinesh Series)
Space Junque (Afterworld)

I think that's everyone since my last visit....  Thanks to all of you who tagged my book...


----------



## catherinedurkinrobinson

What do you mean by tag? Do I just go to your Amazon page and "click" on the tags or click that I 'agree with these tags'? How do I tag specifically?


----------



## rudykerkhoven

For any particular book, there should be a list of tags with blank boxes.  You can 'vote' in favour of each tag by clicking on the box, putting a check-mark in the spot.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Olivia's Kiss and Nathan's new release.


----------



## Maud Muller

Catherine

Tagged Olivia's Kiss. (Skipped the misspelled one)  

Eileen


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged:

Space Junque
Both books by R Scully
Catherine Durkin Robin


----------



## kahuna

LKRigel

rscully

catherinedurkinrobinson

I've got you tagged!

Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help" and "spirituality."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Kahuna


----------



## 13893

Got you, Kahuna. I've tagged everyone who's posted since I last reported.


----------



## Victorine

Wow, new authors on here!  Yay!

I've tagged everyone I could find, and got Gertie's new one too.

Thanks everyone for the tag backs!!  (If you could get my paperback too, that would be excellent!!)

Vicki


----------



## TWErvin2

Tagged:

catherinedurkinrobinson


----------



## swcleveland

Okay, I tagged

Danny
Daniele
R.A. Scully
and Catherine


----------



## donna callea

Think I'm all caught up again.
This time around I tagged:
Jason Hook
bowlofcherries
LKRigel
rscully
catherindurkinrobinson


----------



## Maud Muller

Paul

Tagged White Seed and Carl Melcher Goes to Vietnam

Eileen


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
Tagged L.K. and Catherine - welcome to the thread folks  

I'm all caught up for now,
Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Doranna

Amazingly, after a week off, I am now caught up--having tagged the following.  

For my own tags, I'm really trying to raise the Paranormal Romance tag, so I guess I'd better sacrifice the groomer and grooming tags.  

Tracey Alley
R. Canepa
Cate Rowan
Regina Pacelli
Daniel Leston
Trish Lamore
Christina Crooks
Jason Letts
JL Bryan
Maud muller
EM Miller
Bryan Healey
HP Mallory
Daniel Koch
LK Rigel
Rodney Scully
Catherine Robinson


----------



## Doranna

PS I give up.  Why am I Dr. Seuss?


----------



## Maud Muller

Doranna

Tagged A Feral Darkness. Please tag me back.

A bunch of us have Dr. Seuss as our status. I haven't the foggiest notion why?

Eileen


----------



## FrankZubek

My new horror collection is out now
Please visit

I'll get to as many of you as I can over the next few weeks


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Empath.


----------



## kahuna

BRICKWALLWRITER

I've got you all tagged!

Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help" and "spirituality."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Kahuna


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Empath is tagged.


----------



## Maud Muller

Frank

I've tagged Empath also.

Eileen


----------



## Doranna

Eileen Muller said:


> Doranna
> 
> Tagged A Feral Darkness. Please tag me back.
> 
> Eileen


You're already on my list.  Thanks for the tagging! (this is such a cool place)


----------



## Amyshojai

Eileen, I checked and had already tagged you.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Tagged 187 to 190.

Yes, it's much easier when you check in every 3 or 4 pages.  Ten pages takes forever!  LOL.


----------



## Daniel W. Koch

OK...think I'm caught up.
Does anyone know if there is something similar to this for paperback books?
Another thread somewhere maybe??
Again, you are all awesome...THANK YOU!
danny


----------



## TWErvin2

Jason Hook said:


> ...Does anyone know if there is something similar to this for paperback books?
> Another thread somewhere maybe??
> Again, you are all awesome...THANK YOU!
> danny


I normally tag both Kindle and print editions when possible. I think some others who tag here do as well.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

I tagged the snot out of these books:

SidneyW
brickwallwriter
Eileen Muller
traceya
LKRigel
Jason Hook
Joe Chiappetta
mamiller
J.M. Pierce
DLs Niece

If you haven't done mine yet, one that I'm looking to boost is "best fantasy." Thanks.


----------



## catherinedurkinrobinson

I tagged you all back. Thanks for educating me. For the longest time, tagging meant something totally different to me, but so far I think I like this better!


----------



## kcmay

All caught up again!


----------



## Maud Muller

Moses

I tagged The Black God's War. The cover is great!  By the way, my great grandfather's name was Moses. 

Eileen


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Eileen Muller said:


> Moses
> 
> I tagged The Black God's War. The cover is great! By the way, my great grandfather's name was Moses.
> 
> Eileen


Thank you very much!

Your great grandfather had the best possible name, really. My grandfather was an Indonesian Christian named Moses. Whodathunk?


----------



## mamiller

MosesSiregarIII said:


> I tagged the snot out of these books:
> 
> SidneyW
> brickwallwriter
> Eileen Muller
> traceya
> LKRigel
> Jason Hook
> Joe Chiappetta
> mamiller
> J.M. Pierce
> DLs Niece


My books have snot!!!  Oh heavens! Kleenex, please!  
I double-checked...I had you already, Moses.


----------



## 13893

Caught up with current stuff.

Also, from now on I'm going to tag everyone when I buy their book. Duh.


----------



## liam.judge

Doranna said:


> PS I give up. Why am I Dr. Seuss?


Your status depends on how many posts you've made on the kindle boards forums.


----------



## liam.judge

Doranna: i checked and i'd already clicked on the paranormal romance tag
brickwallwriter: i tagged your new book


----------



## DonnaFaz

Welcome to the thread, newbies!

I tagged:
HP (had already checked your paranormal tags)
Jason's new one
Jeff, all 4
Eileen, 2
Bryan
Gertie's new one (romance and sweet romance)
Danny (give us a link to your paperback and we'll tag it!)
LK Rigel
RScully
Frank
Catherine

Wow! Looking forward to some new tags. Thank you all for reciprocating!

~Donna~


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Don't say "snot." For a very long time I couldn't type "does not" correctly and it came out "doe snot." I'm hoping not of my books have "doe snot" in them. Oh, yes, I did put that in my auto correct. Thank goodness.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged: Empath and Sole Sacrifice.


----------



## CCrooks

Thanks for the tags. Much appreciated!

Tagged:

The Kinshield Legacy/KCMay
The Black God's War/Moses
Not What She Seems (paperback)/Vicki
Olivia's Kiss/Catherine Durkin Robinson

- Christina


----------



## D.A. Boulter

And I'm all caught up again.  Good to see new 'faces' here.


----------



## catherinedurkinrobinson

I keep checking in and tagging everyone who mentions me.

Kisses,
Catherine


----------



## D.M. Trink

Okay Tagged:

Jason Hook
Catherine
Eileen's second one
Maureen's second one
L.K Rigel

Thanks to all for tagging mine!
Delyse
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-Rainbow-Delyse-Rodrigues-Trink/dp/1452873259/ref=tmm_pap_title_0


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Olivia's Kiss.


----------



## 13500

All caught up.

Have a good day,
Karen


----------



## mamiller

I added Olivia's Kiss.

Good morning, taggers!


----------



## Maud Muller

Tagged A Line Blurred, but wondering if you might want to add a few more taggs.

Eileen


----------



## kahuna

healeyb

you're tagged.

my link below. please tag first 15: relationships through romance.


----------



## Monique

Just keeping up...

Tagged: 

Empath
A Blurred Line


----------



## Monique

healeyb said:


> Tagged:
> 
> Out of Time


Thanks. I'm not sure if there's a glitch, but my tags didn't go up.


----------



## Monique

healeyb said:


> I checked and it says tagged... Hmm...


Maybe there's just a lag in the system. I haven't had enough coffee yet, so there's definite lag in my system!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

The paperback version of Forbidden The Stars just went live (still no pic or description), but if I could get everyone to tag me up, that would be awesome. I've added the following tags, and hope they stick: science fiction, scifi, space opera, future, high tech, space, adventure, fiction, thriller, technothrillers, aliens, space travel, first contact, hard sf, hard science fiction

http://www.amazon.com/dp/0986659347


----------



## Monique

Valmore Daniels said:


> The paperback version of Forbidden The Stars just went live (still no pic or description), but if I could get everyone to tag me up, that would be awesome. I've added the following tags, and hope they stick: science fiction, scifi, space opera, future, high tech, space, adventure, fiction, thriller, technothrillers, aliens, space travel, first contact, hard sf, hard science fiction
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/0986659347


Very cool. Tagged.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your paperback, Valmore. Congrats

Healey, I added a couple of more tags to your book.

Monique, yes, the tags don't always go up right away. I've seen it take as much as three days.


----------



## Amyshojai

I got HealyB and Valmore's print version--all caught up!

My latest just went live--thanks to all who have tagged thus far, and I'd love some tag-luvin' on "Pet Care...Cutting-Edge Medicine" book.

woofs & purrs,
amy


----------



## Maud Muller

Bryan - went in and hit the new tags
Valmore - tagged both of your  books
Amy - tagged your new book and added one.


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks Eileen! For some reason, the new book still isn't shown as "available" ...dunno why.    Anyone have that happen before? It shows "live" but you can't order it. Weird


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged A Line Blurred, Valmore's paperback, and Amy's new book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your new one, Amy.  

Yes, I had that problem with my last one. DTP showed live but there was no pricing info and it was not available in the US for two days after. It was available in the UK.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

For anyone tagging me, please add romance and sweet romance to Only In My Dreams. Thanks.


----------



## Maud Muller

Tagged Only in My Dreams and added romance and sweet romance.

Eileen


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged:

Valmore Daniels paperback book
Amy Shojai's latest book
Gertie: I checked and i've already added "Romance" and "Sweet Romance" tags


----------



## Staceywb

Woo hoo!  All caught up.

Thanks for the tags you all.

Stacey


----------



## DonnaFaz

Valmore and Amy, tagged your new ones.

Bryan, I tagged the new tags.

~Donna~


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up again


----------



## CCrooks

> For anyone tagging me, please add romance and sweet romance to Only In My Dreams. Thanks.


I'd already clicked on romance... have added sweet romance.

- Christina


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CCrooks said:


> I'd already clicked on romance... have added sweet romance.
> 
> - Christina


Thanks, C.


----------



## kcmay

DonnaFaz said:


> Valmore and Amy, tagged your new ones.


Ditto.


----------



## CCrooks

Tagged:

Pet Care in the New Century/Amy Shojai
A Line Blurred/Bryan Healey
A Feral Darkness/Doranna Durgin (got Paranormal Romance)
Sole Sacrifice/KC May


----------



## liam.judge

Cate: That tag you gave me on the amazon u.k. 'site was counted and i'm now at number 1 in the rankings for personal finance eBooks!
Thank you and everyone else who tagged it.


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*:

Valmore Daniels (new print version)
Healeyb (Kindle and print version)


----------



## liam.judge

Margaret: Thanks for the tags. I don't have a paperback yet, i would love to have a paperback version of my eBook but i'm not sure how to go about it.
Is there a 'site i can do this and what is the average cost?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

liam.judge said:


> Margaret: Thanks for the tags. I don't have a paperback yet, i would love to have a paperback version of my eBook but i'm not sure how to go about it.
> Is there a 'site i can do this and what is the average cost?


I'll pm you with the info.


----------



## kyrin

I'm back from vacation and caught up on my tagging again.

I've gotten everyone since my last post. I would mention all the names but I'm too lazy.


----------



## 13500

Gotcha, Amy. Congrats on the new book.

Karen


----------



## Cate Rowan

Hi everyone!

Liam, I'm glad the checkmark worked. Yay on #1!

D. Nathan Hilliard, you might have the best banner ad ever. Sample downloaded.

Catching up. I tagged:

Joe Chiappetta
SidneyW
Daniele Lanzarotta
rscully
Learnmegood (print version--e already tagged)
JoeMitchell
catherinedurkinrobinson
LKRigel
Victorine (incl. pb)
Doranna
brickwallwriter
Valmore
Moses (nice to see you on KND today)
DonnaFaz (caught the pb this time)
healyb
Amyshojai (new book)
Gertie (added sweet romance checkmark)
Plus for those of you with multiple books, if I only tagged two of yours before, I think I've now caught up with all of them. (Including the amazing and prolific Willie!)

Thank you for tagging mine, and it's great to be getting to know everybody's work.


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
Got Valmore's p/back and added romance and sweet romance for Gertie.

That's me caught up  

Cheers and thanks to all the taggers,
Trace


----------



## swcleveland

Healeyb, Forbidden (pb) and Pet Care: done bin tag-ed.


----------



## 13893

Caught up with everyone since I last posted.  Thanks for the tags!


----------



## Maud Muller

Richard,
I just tagged The Gift of Fury
Eileen


----------



## Lafittewriter

Haven't been on the board for awhile.
Tagged:
Kyrin
CateRowin
Tarceya  (all)
Swcleveland
CkRigel
Eileen Muller (both)
healyb
Valmore Daniels (both)
liamjudge
Staceywb
Donnafaz


----------



## Amyshojai

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Got your new one, Amy.
> 
> Yes, I had that problem with my last one. DTP showed live but there was no pricing info and it was not available in the US for two days after. It was available in the UK.


Thanks~to all who tagged the new one! and the cutting edge book is live now. So there must be a delay at times. *shrug* I just tagged "Gifts of Fury"--neat cover!


----------



## tbrookside

Tagged:

Eileen Muller
Jason Hook
Joe Chiapetta
brickwallwriter
healeyb
catherinedurginrobinson


----------



## jwasserman

Cool idea! I tagged these books:

A Line Blurred 
Out of Time: A Paranormal Romance 
Forbidden The Stars 
Only In My Dreams 
Pet Care in the New Century: Cutting-Edge Medicine for Dogs & Cats
The Founding Five
The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense
Personal Finance For People Who Hate Personal Finance 
Glimpse (Zellie Wells Book 1)
Choose Your Own Romance 
The Kinshield Legacy
A Whisper to a Scream 
Kismet's Kiss 
Pale Boundaries 
A Very Hairy Adventure - A Kaynos History Tale 
Lafitte's Black Box: Boit N


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Nice to see all the new authors here!

Tagged:

Empath
Olivia's kiss
a line blurred 
forbidden the stars (paperback)
Amy's new book
Blood and Sunlight

Sandy


----------



## kahuna

*JWASSERMAN*

You're tagged!

Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help" and "spirituality."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Kahuna


----------



## tbrookside

I tagged jwasserman.

Also, when I added the banner for my new release in my signature, I inadvertently deleted the link to my FIRST book. So if you tagged me in the last 15 pages or so, due to my error you would only have seen the link to one of my books.

If you could also tag De Bello Lemures, or the Roman War Against the Zombies of Armorica I would appreciate it!

Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Blood and Sunlight. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Monique

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tagged Blood and Sunlight. Welcome to the thread.


What she said.


----------



## jwasserman

Thanks all. And I just tagged:

Incredible Dreams 
Kahuna- tagged your book as directed
De Bello Lemures, or the Roman War Against the Zombies of Armorica


----------



## Maud Muller

Eric
Tagged all three of your books. Please tag me back.

Thanks
Eileen


----------



## Maud Muller

Jamie

I just tagged Blood and Sunlight. Congrats on your first nove. Hope it does well.

Eileen


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged Blood & Sunlight. 
amy


----------



## jwasserman

Tagging my way back. Here's another handful I just did:

THE BLACK GOD'S WAR- love the cover by the way
Olivia's Kiss 
Rogue Wave 
Pilton's Moon 
Wrapped In A Rainbow 
The Adventures of Whatley Tupper: A Choose Your Own
Not What She Seems 
The Haircut, a New Year's Tale 
EMPATH Horror Stories 
A Feral Darkness 
An Old-Fashioned Folk Tale


----------



## 13500

Tagged Blood & Sunlight. 

Like the cover photo. I wish I looked like that.  

Oh well...


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Blood and Sunlight. Welcome to the thread, and thank you for tagging my women's self defense book.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## liam.judge

KarenW.B. said:


> Tagged Blood & Sunlight.
> 
> Like the cover photo. I wish I looked like that.
> 
> Oh well...


Yeah, i like the cover too. That chick's pretty hot


----------



## liam.judge

Cate: Thanks for the congrats
Gertie: Thanks for the p.m. about the paperback book

Tagged:
jwasserman

Already tagged:
"De Bello Lemures, or the Roman War Against the Zombies of Armorica"


----------



## Doranna

liam.judge said:


> Your status depends on how many posts you've made on the kindle boards forums.


Ah! Well, I guess I'll be Seussy for a while. ;> And thanks for double-checking the paranormal romance tag--I appreciate it!


----------



## Doranna

Valmore Daniels said:


> The paperback version of Forbidden The Stars just went live (still no pic or description), but if I could get everyone to tag me up, that would be awesome. I've added the following tags, and hope they stick: science fiction, scifi, space opera, future, high tech, space, adventure, fiction, thriller, technothrillers, aliens, space travel, first contact, hard sf, hard science fiction
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/0986659347


Tagged!


----------



## Doranna

Amyshojai said:


> I got HealyB and Valmore's print version--all caught up!
> 
> My latest just went live--thanks to all who have tagged thus far, and I'd love some tag-luvin' on "Pet Care...Cutting-Edge Medicine" book.
> 
> woofs & purrs,
> amy


Tagged you!


----------



## Doranna

jwasserman said:


> Cool idea! I tagged these books:
> ...


And I've tagged yours. 

Overall apologies for the serial posting--I wasn't organized enough today to make a list!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Wow, gone for a week and... 12 pages later...  Tagged all from the following:

Jason L - got your new one. Congrats!
JL Bryan
Maud Muller
Daniel W. Koch
Joe Chiappetta
LK Rigel
Frank Zubek
C.D. Robinson
Bryan Healey
Jamie Wasserman


----------



## Learnmegood

Got Kyrin, Jwasserman, and Healey.


----------



## rudykerkhoven

OK, I'm back at work so I can't be tagging so freely anymore...

Anyhow, TAGGED:
Blood and Sunlight: A Maryland Vampire Story

and...

...well, that's it.  Everyone else I've tagged already.  I thought I'd missed more than that.

OK, day's work is done...


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*:

jwasserman
tbrookside (the last days of Jericho)


----------



## 13893

Got Peace Warrior and Blood and Sunlight.

Think I already had everyone else.


----------



## jwasserman

gotcha back TWErvin2


----------



## jwasserman

jwasserman said:


> gotcha back TWErvin2 and LKRigel


----------



## Amyshojai

I think that I'm all caught up...thanks to all for tags. My latest (the Pet Care...Cutting Edge) book could do with some tags, if'n you can.


----------



## Maud Muller

Just tagged
Lafittes Black Box
De Bello Lemures
The Last Days of Jericho
Crazy for You
Incredible Dream
A Feral Darkness
Peace Warrior

Eileen


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Hi Everyone! I have a new book (Secondary Targets) out on Kindle that could use some tags...and the paperback version of Incredible Dreams ~

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0042AMG9C

http://www.amazon.com/Incredible-Dreams-Sandra-Edwards/dp/1453780874

All tags are appreciated and reciprocated 

Thanks,
Sandy


----------



## Maud Muller

Sandy

Followed the links and tagged Secondary Targets and the print version of Incredible Dreams.

Eileen


----------



## 13893

gotcha, Sandra and Amy.

But Amy.... cloning?


----------



## SidneyW

Got:

Learnmegood
wasserman 
LK Rigel
Rudolf Kerkhoven


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got both, Sandra. Good luck.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged Blood & Sunlight as well as both of Sandra's.


----------



## CCrooks

Thanks very much for the tags.  Welcome to the new people.

Tagged: 

Lafitte's Black Box/Jake Webber
Blood & Sunlight/Jamie Wasserman
Secondary Targets, and Incredible Dreams (paperback)/Sandra Edwards
The Gift of Fury/Richard Jackson


----------



## ecaggiani

New here  

Starting to tag books from this thread. I'll update my list as I go. Thanks!

Got the following:
- The Merry-Go-Round
- Blood and Sunlight: A Maryland Vampire Story
- A Whisper to a Scream
- The Birth of the Peacekeepers
- EMPATH Horror Stories
- A Feral Darkness

9/9/2010:
- Crazy For You
- The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense
- Only In My Dreams
- Peace Warrior

9/10/2010
- The Gifts, A Jacody Ives Mystery
- Sacred Secrets, A Jacody Ives Mystery
- Out of Time: A Paranormal Romance
- Personal Finance For People Who Hate Personal Finance
- Learn Me Good
- The Adventures of Whatley Tupper
- Kismet's Kiss (The Women of Kismet)
- Slow Love: A Polynesian Pillow Book
- Ariana's Pride

Will continue this list in a follow up post. Don't want this one to get too long


----------



## FrankZubek

Well, I tagged everyone on pages 195 and 196 and then work my way backwards from there

A page a day if I can manage

Not much but I'll do what I can when I can


----------



## CCrooks

Tagged:

Empath/Frank Zubek
Tracks and Horizons/Carlos Caggiani


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Tracks and Horizons.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Sandra's new books, and Tracks and Horizons.


----------



## jwasserman

gotcha!



ecaggiani said:


> New here
> 
> Starting to tag books from this thread. I'll update my list as I go. Thanks!
> 
> Got the following:
> - The Merry-Go-Round
> - Blood and Sunlight: A Maryland Vampire Story
> - A Whisper to a Scream
> - The Birth of the Peacekeepers
> - EMPATH Horror Stories
> - A Feral Darkness


----------



## mamiller

This morning I had coffee and tags for Carlos, Frank Z. and Jamie W.


----------



## William Meikle

All _catcheed_ up...


----------



## Amyshojai

LKRigel said:


> gotcha, Sandra and Amy.
> 
> But Amy.... cloning?


Thanks! (got Secondary Targets...and all caught up) And yes...cloning, in the aftermath of Dolly-the-Sheep, the Missyplicity Project, Genetic Savings & Clone, and others set up shop a decade ago. C.C. the cat ("CopyCat") was the first, cloned at Texas A&M, and later companies succeeded with dogs, too. But they've all since shut down except for one in Japan because (duh!) the cloned pet was NOT the same cat/dog even though t'was a genetic duplicate AND the cost was outrageous. Now using the technology for other issues...but fascinating stuff.


----------



## Lafittewriter

Did some more tagging for those I missed yesterday:
Tagged
CCrooks (all 3)
brickwallwriter
ecaggiani
Gertie Kindle (all 4)
Mamiller (2 books)
Karen WB

Thanks for all who tagged mine. Could use more on my Kindle page if you have the time.


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
Got Amy's new one - I'd missed it before
Blood and Sunlight
Sandy's new one and the p/back
Carlos - welcome
and Empath for Frank - also welcome

Cheers all,
Trace


----------



## jwasserman

Another batch tagged:

Descendant: The Protector 
Crescent Rising 
Secondary Targets 
Failing Test 
Brotherhood of the Thorns 
Imprinted Souls 
Cold Winter's Magic 
Shard Mountain 
Dominion
Powerless: The Shadowing --- great cover!
To Kill A Warlock, an Urban Fantasy (Dulcie O'Neil Series, Book #1)


----------



## Sandra Edwards

I tagged Tracks and Horizons...so that makes me all caught up 


Thanks to everyone who's tagging my books!

Sandy


----------



## Maud Muller

Just tagged Tracks and Horizons and Empath.

Eileen


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I think I'm all caught up. If I haven't mentioned your name or your book, let me know so I can make sure I've tagged you.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Carlos Caggiani.... tagged!


----------



## jwasserman

just tagged you



Steven L. Hawk said:


> Carlos Caggiani.... tagged!


----------



## SidneyW

Got:
3 by CCrooks
Emapth
The Birth of the Peacekeepers


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you Sidney.


----------



## ecaggiani

Steven L. Hawk said:


> Carlos Caggiani.... tagged!


Just tagged "Peace Warrior". Thanks!


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged Carlos!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

caught up again.


----------



## liam.judge

Doranna said:


> Ah! Well, I guess I'll be Seussy for a while. ;> And thanks for double-checking the paranormal romance tag--I appreciate it!


No prob


----------



## catherinedurkinrobinson

Caught up with my taggin' - the newest:

Cate Rowan
Lafittewriter
tbrookside
jwasserman
Sandra Edwards
healyb
Monique
Karen WB
Steven Hawk
Learnmegood
ecaggiani
mamiller
SidneyW
DB Boulter

Will check in later...for now I need a cigarette. ;-)

Kisses,
Catherine


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged:

Sandra Edwards "Secondary Target" 
Sandra Edwards "Incredible Dreams" paperback (i've previously tagged the kindle version) 
"Tracks And Horizons" by Carlos A. Caggiani

Already tagged:

"The Pet Care...Cutting Edge"
"Empath"
Lafitte Writer


----------



## Gertie Kindle

catherinedurkinrobinson said:


> Will check in later...for now I need a cigarette. ;-)
> 
> Kisses,
> Catherine


----------



## DonnaFaz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


>


Made me do the same. 

I tagged jwasserman, sandra (newest k and the pb), and ecaggiani. I've got everyone.

Welcome to the newbies! And thanks for reciprocating!

~Donna~


----------



## 13893

Catching up.

Tagged:

Tracks and Horizons
Lafitte's Black Box

I already had everyone else since my last check-in.


----------



## 13500

TGIF!

I'm all caught up.  

Karen


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Hi, guys. I don't have any clue what happened but something wiped out all my tags, so if you could help by tagging my books I would greatly appreciate it. I'm going back through the list now to see who I missed since my last visit. I know I tagged everyone up to a certain point, but there are probably some newbies I missed.

Links are:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003U4WVQ4/
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003UHVS9C/

Thanks.

Linda


----------



## jwasserman

gotcha


Linda S. Prather Author said:


> Hi, guys. I don't have any clue what happened but something wiped out all my tags, so if you could help by tagging my books I would greatly appreciate it. I'm going back through the list now to see who I missed since my last visit. I know I tagged everyone up to a certain point, but there are probably some newbies I missed.
> 
> Links are:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003U4WVQ4/
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003UHVS9C/
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Linda


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Thanks, Jamie.  Just checked yours to make sure I had and I did.

Linda


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your books Linda.


----------



## Monique

Just keeping up...

Tagged:

Secondary Targets
Tracks and Horizons (I didn't tag "M R Mathias" as a tag - may I ask why you chose that as a tag?)

Hope everyone is having a great Friday night!


----------



## ecaggiani

Monique said:


> Just keeping up...
> 
> Tagged:
> 
> Secondary Targets
> Tracks and Horizons (I didn't tag "M R Mathias" as a tag - may I ask why you chose that as a tag?)
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great Friday night!


I didn't, I think someone added that tag :-( Please don't tag that one. Is there a way for me to remove any tags?


----------



## ecaggiani

By the way, I tagged a few more today...more to come, slowly but surely!:

- The Gifts, A Jacody Ives Mystery
- Sacred Secrets, A Jacody Ives Mystery
- Out of Time: A Paranormal Romance
- Personal Finance For People Who Hate Personal Finance
- Learn Me Good
- The Adventures of Whatley Tupper


----------



## Monique

ecaggiani said:


> I didn't, I think someone added that tag :-( Please don't tag that one. Is there a way for me to remove any tags?


Hmmm. Someone's being naughty. I don't think you can remove it, but you can vote it down and ask others to do so as well. Just click on "agree with these tags", then click the drop down arrow and vote no.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

jwasserman said:


> gotcha


Thanks, guys. Just checked all of yours too, and I've tagged you. There are several tags on mine that don't fit. All I really want tagged is mystery, suspense, thriller, etcetera. My books is definitely not chick lit. I'm looking at all the books now and picking just the items that I think fit your book and not hitting the agree with all tags button.

I will be going back through here in the next few days as I realize I only did Kindle books, not printed. So i'll catch up everyone on printed tomorrow.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003U4WVQ4/
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003UHVS9C/

Linda


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Linda, got you retagged. What a terrible thing to happen.

Ed, I voted down that Mathias tag.


----------



## kahuna

ECAGGIANI
LINDA S PRATHER

I've got you tagged!

Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help" and "spirituality."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Kahuna


----------



## Cate Rowan

Catching up. Waving a welcome to the new folks!

I've tagged:

Lafittewriter
jwasserman
tbrookside's other book
ecaggiani
Linda S. Prather (print and Kindle, added tags to your Kindle version of The Gifts)

Thanks for the tagging, everyone!


----------



## ecaggiani

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Ed, I voted down that Mathias tag.


Thanks!

And I tagged these today:
- The Gifts, A Jacody Ives Mystery
- Sacred Secrets, A Jacody Ives Mystery
- Out of Time: A Paranormal Romance
- Personal Finance For People Who Hate Personal Finance
- Learn Me Good
- The Adventures of Whatley Tupper
- Kismet's Kiss (The Women of Kismet)
- Slow Love: A Polynesian Pillow Book
- Ariana's Pride

If anyone can, could you open all my tags and boost "kindle" and "Indian motorcycle" please? These tags are hidden and lower than the mathias tag. Thanks!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Well, I just tagged everyone ...


...



...


...

No, sorry I lied.   I need to get caught up.

EDIT: Okay, I did tag some new people tonight.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

nvm


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you Linda. Wonder how that happened, losing tags? Weird...


----------



## 16205

Hi, Folks!

Could I get a few taggers on my new release, Bound by Blood? It just went live earlier this morning so a few details are missing, but it looks like the tags are up.

Thank you, thank you!

http://www.amazon.com/Bound-by-Blood-ebook/dp/B0042JTP1U/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1284208264&sr=1-10

Danielle


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good luck, Danielle. You're tagged.  I added kindle book.


----------



## farrellclaire

Caught up again.

How come nobody is using the list thingy that rc made?

http://rcanepa.net/kbauthors/


----------



## 16205

Thanks!

I hadn't seen the list Ron made yet.  That's awesome.


----------



## Learnmegood

Got Carlos, Frank, Catherine, and Danielle's newest.

Thanks to everyone who's been tagging Learn Me Good.  Please tag the kindle and CS print version (in my sig) -- I need more tags on the CS one and no more on the Lulu version.

Thanks!

John


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up here (and on Ron's list)


----------



## donna callea

This time around I tagged:

brickwallwriter
Valmore's pb
Amy's new book
jwasserman
Sandra's two
ecaagiani
Linda
Danielle's new book


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks to all for tagging my new (cutting edge) book. Just got Danielle's two titles.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Danielle's new release.


----------



## DLs Niece

All caught up once again. It' wonderful to see some new faces here.  Best of luck to all.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Monique said:


> Tracks and Horizons (I didn't tag "M R Mathias" as a tag - may I ask why you chose that as a tag?)


Strangely enough...I've noticed an "M R Mathias" tag on my book CRAZY FOR YOU...which I found extremely odd. I know I sure didn't put it there 

Thanks to everyone who's tagging my books!

I tagged Danielle's new one ~ congrats and good luck!

Sandy


----------



## Monique

Tagged Blood and Bound.



Sandra Edwards said:


> Strangely enough...I've noticed an "M R Mathias" tag on my book CRAZY FOR YOU...which I found extremely odd. I know I sure didn't put it there


Very strange.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Monique said:


> Tagged Blood and Bound.
> 
> Very strange.


Also, might be noted that I've seen said tag on other people's books during my tagging adventures ~


----------



## Staceywb

I'm all caught up!  Have a great rest of the weekend everyone!

Stacey


----------



## jwasserman

tagged all of danielle's and dl's  books


----------



## 16205

Thanks so much, everyone! Appreciate it.


----------



## Joel Arnold

Okay, I tagged:

Daniel Koch
Catherine Robinson
KC May's newest one
Eileen Muller
Maureen Miller's newest one
LK Rigel
healeyb
Amy Shojai's newest
Kyrin
jwasserman
Sandra Edward's newest
Sidney Williams
Carlos Caggian
Frank Zubeck 
Linda Prather
Danielle Bourdon's newest

whew!

If you could tag my newest, *Snow Burn* (which I haven't fit into my sig line, yet) I'd appreciate it! Thanks!

*Snow Burn* is here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0041VYN8Y

Joel


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Joel Arnold said:


> If you could tag my newest, *Snow Burn* (which I haven't fit into my sig line, yet) I'd appreciate it! Thanks!
> 
> *Snow Burn* is here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0041VYN8Y
> 
> Joel


Done!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

I'm such a newbie I hadn't even tagged my own books.  
Would be glad to join in with the tagging, but without trawling through all the posts can some one tell me if one has to have read/bought/downloaded a book before you can tag it? 
Would be happy for my books to be tagged humour/humor. 
Looks like these forums have a lot to offer us newbies.


----------



## ketadiablo

Hey everyone,

Hello!

I'd really love to have my two latest releases tagged. I know this really helps your ranking.

Author Name: Keta Diablo
Books:

Where The Rain Is Made
Long, Hard Ride

Thanks so much, Please let me know any specific titles you'd like me to tag and I'll have a tagging party with myself!

Namaste, Keta
http://www.ketadiablo.com


----------



## Travis haselton

did a couple of ricky sides and daniels new one! Oh I am new the thread.


----------



## 13500

I think I am all caught up (for now). Welcome to the new taggers. 

Time to watch some football...


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I'm caught up on all the latest books.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Learnmegood

Got Joel's new one, Keta, and Travis.

Jan, welcome to the tagging thread!  No, you do not have to actually own or have bought the book to tag it.  You just go and click the buttons, and you're done!  No need to click a "save" button or anything, either.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Linda
Danielle B
Joel
Jan
Keta
Travis

My link is in my sig.

Thanks!


----------



## Sandra Edwards

tagged:

Jan Hurts-Nicholson's books
ketadiablo's books
Travis Haselton

That makes me all caught up. Thanks to those who are tagging me back  

Sandy


----------



## Maria Romana

Yes, I'm living proof that you can eat a peanut butter sandwich with one hand and tag books on Amazon with the other. _Without _mucking up the keyboard. My way of saying, all caught up.

@Travis: maybe you've already spotted it, but you've got a typo in your book descrip (recollection).
@Eileen: No Kindle edition? "Founding Five" looks really good to me, but I've sworn off all DTB's...
@Jan: Yes, you have to have bought one of something (anything) on Amazon for your tags or reviews to show up to the rest of the world.
@Keta: Some of your books don't have any tags yet.
@Me: Get a life, so you don't spend your Saturday nights on a tagging thread...

--Maria

LMSL on Amazon
LMSL on Amazon UK


----------



## Zack Hamric

jwasserman said:


> tagged all of danielle's and dl's books


Jamie, Tagged ya!

Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

Danielle Bourdon said:


> Thanks so much, everyone! Appreciate it.


Danielle, Tagged both of yours!
ZAck


----------



## Zack Hamric

Travis haselton said:


> did a couple of ricky sides and daniels new one! Oh I am new the thread.


Travis, Tagged ya!

Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

ketadiablo said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I'd really love to have my two latest releases tagged. I know this really helps your ranking.
> 
> Author Name: Keta Diablo
> Books:
> 
> Namaste, Keta
> http://www.ketadiablo.com


Tagged 2- I'll get the other's later today...
Zack


----------



## ecaggiani

Today I tagged:

- Snow Burn
- Bound by Blood
- Dréoteth
- Incredible Dreams
- Secondary Targets
- The Amun Chamber
- The Snow Leopard
- Complete Care for Your Aging Cat
- The Haircut, a New Year's Tale
- New Coastal Times
- The Invasion
- Space Junque (Afterworld) 
- Long, Hard Ride
- Where the Rain is Made


----------



## DonnaFaz

ecaggiani said:


> I didn't, I think someone added that tag :-( Please don't tag that one. Is there a way for me to remove any tags?


You can't remove tags, but all of us can vote them down.

Linda, I tagged your books.
Modified to add:
Tagged Danielle and Joel. Congrats on the new books.
Tagged Jan, Keta and Travis...welcome to the thread. Thank you for reciprocating!

~Donna~


----------



## William Meikle

Page 200 coming up fast.... will there be cake?


----------



## kcmay

All caught up again! Keta, some of your books still need tags. I'll be happy to click 'em once you get 'em started.


----------



## rudykerkhoven

Tagged:

Tracks and Horizons
Secondary Targets
Bound by Blood
Dréoteth
But Can You Drink The Water? 
Something to Read on the Plane 
Where the Rain is Made 
Long, Hard Ride 
The Man With No Past (The man with no past, A path to nowhere)


OK, I think I've caught up...


----------



## Amyshojai

Wow, welcome to all the new authors/new books! Got all tagged whut needed taggin'  Thanks in advance for returning the favor!  

Woofs & Purrs,
amy


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks to everyone who tagged my books.  I think I managed to reciprocate.
Also thanks for being so helpful while I still blunder my way round the site.


----------



## Maud Muller

Jan

Tagged Something to Read on the Plane and But Can You Drink the Water

Eileen


----------



## LB Gschwandtner

Hi to All:

Been away for awhile (no not the asylum -- not yet anyway)

And just tagged these. Love to get tag backs guys. And thanks! http://amzn.to/98VLNX

sierra
Jess
Eric c
kristie leigh
derrico
carlos
KC
Sandra E
Travis
Jan
Danielle
Jamie W


----------



## LB Gschwandtner

Ooops also tagged Eilene's.

All others had previously tagged lo these many weeks ago.

LB


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

LB Gschwandtner said:


> Hi to All:
> 
> Been away for awhile (no not the asylum -- not yet anyway)
> 
> And just tagged these. Love to get tag backs guys. And thanks! http://amzn.to/98VLNX
> 
> sierra
> Jess
> Eric c
> kristie leigh
> derrico
> carlos
> KC
> Sandra E
> Travis
> Jan
> Danielle
> Jamie W


Thanks.  Have tagged yours
cheers
Jan


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Eileen Muller said:


> Jan
> 
> Tagged Something to Read on the Plane and But Can You Drink the Water
> 
> Eileen


Great. Thanks. Have tagged yours.


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged...

Linda S. Prather (Tagged both of your links)
Carlos A. Caggiani (i've already tagged kindle and indianm motorcycle)
Danielle Bourdon's new book
Learn Me Good (Print Version) I had previously tagged Learn Me Good's kindle version  
Joel Arnold's new book
Jan Hurst-Nicholson's books
ketadiablo's books
Travis Haselton
meromana (u.k. book, i previously tagged your u.s. book)


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Got the following today.  Should be all caught up.

Linda Prather
Danielle Bourdon 
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Travis Haselton
Keta Diablo

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## jwasserman

tagged: 

The Naked Gardener
The Snow Leopard 
The Invasion 
Bound by Blood 
Where the Rain is Made 
Learn Me Good 
The Man With No Past


----------



## Victorine

Wow, more authors!  

I'm all caught up again.  And thanks to all of you I'm #2 in Murder Mystery!  Right behind The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo!

Woo hoo!

Thanks everyone!

Vicki


----------



## LB Gschwandtner

Victorine said:


> Wow, more authors!
> 
> I'm all caught up again. And thanks to all of you I'm #2 in Murder Mystery! Right behind The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo!
> 
> Woo hoo!
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Vicki


Woo HOOOOOO! Way to go Vicki!


----------



## 13500

Victorine said:


> Wow, more authors!
> 
> I'm all caught up again. And thanks to all of you I'm #2 in Murder Mystery! Right behind The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo!
> 
> Woo hoo!
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Vicki


That's fantastic, Vicki.

Congrats!


----------



## TWErvin2

Tagged:

ecaggiani
brickwallwriter
Sandra Edwards (Secondary Targets)
Linda S. Prather (Kindle and print-one of them)
Danielle Bordon (New-Blood Bound)
Jan Hurst Nicholson (Kindle + print-one of them)
Ketadiablo (Tagged Print + Kindle, but Crossroads (Kindle) had no tags to select)
Travis Haselton

Think I'm all caught up. 
Please tag Flank Hawk  (Kindle and Print--see signature) when you get the chance.


----------



## ecaggiani

Tagged:
- Flank Hawk- A First Civilization's Legacy Novel
- Forbidden The Stars
- An Old-Fashioned Folk Tale


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Tagged everyone up to page 198.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003XT5S4S
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003UV8OKO
http://www.amazon.com/dp/0986659347
http://www.amazon.com/dp/0986659304

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Doranna

Late weekend catch-up tagging...

For my own tags, I'm trying to get paranormal romance moved up in the list, so if you could skip the grooming tags and hit that one, I would much appreciate it!

Linda Prather
Carlos Caggiani
Sandra Edwards (new)
Frank Zubrek
Danielle Bourdon, K.Hoyt
Joel Arnold
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Keta Diablo (books with tags)
Travis Haselton


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
Retagged Linda's
Danielle's new one
Jan's x all
Keta's - couple with no tags?
Travis

Must check in more frequently  

Oh and way to go Vicki #2 is fantastic!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Have reciprocated tags for:
Peace Warrior
Not What she Seems
The Naked Gardener
Flank Hawk
A Feral Darkness
Traceya - all


----------



## kellymcclymer

An exchange of tags sounds good to me. I've been hearing that it is useful, and I've done it for some writers I know already.

Will use this thread as a place to start tagging for others, too!


----------



## Ricky Sides

I see your book has no tags. Can you post a list of the tags you want, separated by commas, or add the tags you want to the product page?


----------



## Maria Romana

Hey,  I see we made it to page 200...so where's the cake & ice cream?  I'm a chocolate lover myself...

--Maria


----------



## Maud Muller

Tagged the following. If you haven't tagged me yet, please do so. (Maria, The Founding Five won't be in Kindle for a little while, but I'm working on it.)

Travis Hasleton
Maria Romana
Willie (got them all)
Linda The Gifts & Sacred Secrets
Danielle - Dreoteth & Bound by Blood
Daniel - The Amun Chamber & The Snow Leopard
Joel Arnold - All
Keta Diablo - All except Crossroads Revisited because there weren't any tags showing up for this one)

Eileen


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Jan.

Kelly, waiting for you to put some tags in that we can click.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

farrellclaire said:


> Caught up again.
> 
> How come nobody is using the list thingy that rc made?
> 
> http://rcanepa.net/kbauthors/


The problem is I don't know what I've tagged on that list and what I haven't. I'd have to check every single one.

RC, any way to check off the list when we've tagged?

Any way to give the new people the link?


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Thank you all for tagging my books. I'm still tagging some I missed, and looking for new ones to tag. I did email Amazon about the inappropriate tags some of us were finding on our books. They told me to send them my AISN number and the tags I wanted removed, so perhaps you guys who have tags you don't want could do that too.

If you haven't tagged me yet, my links are:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003UHVS9C/
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003U4WVQ4/

Thanks, headed back through the list again now.

Linda


----------



## kellymcclymer

LOL! Thank you to the folks who pointed out I hadn't added tags. I *thought* I added those when I uploaded the book info. Guess not. Tagged now. And I'm going to tag a few folks more folks tonight before I make dinner (better than trying to figure out what to make).


----------



## 13500

Tagged you, Kelly. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged your book Kelly. Welcome to the thread.

Ricky


----------



## JL Bryan

Whew!  Caught up from page 187.  Lots of new people! (or just "new to me" people)

Thanks everyone for helping with my tags - glad I could help with yours!

Jeff Bryan


----------



## Victorine

Gotcha tagged Kelly.

And thank you to everyone who offered their congratulations.  It's pretty cool to be the top in a category.    I'm on cloud nine!

Vicki


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

Kelly, Linda, and  JL = tagged 

I'm all caught up again.


----------



## DLs Niece

Page 200, Wow!  Caught up again.


----------



## Basil Sands

Could someone be so kind as to explain (or point to an explanation of) tags.  What are and why do I want one?


----------



## William Meikle

Basil Sands said:


> Could someone be so kind as to explain (or point to an explanation of) tags. What are and why do I want one?


Tags are how books are categorized on Amazon. If someone is looking for, say, "Alien Invasion" books, a search will bring up books that are tagged with that... (and you'll see the power of tagging if you do that search. Thanks to the kind folks here, my wee book sits right up front for anyone looking.)

The tags themselves are found on any book listings if you scroll down a bit...

And you'll want them if you want your book to turn up in Amazon searches...

Oh... and I'm all caught up again


----------



## Maud Muller

Tagged 

The Ways of Khren
Jeff Bryan - All four of your books 
The Fairy Tale Bride and Salem Witch Tryouts

I just noticed that Amazon has Confessions of a Liberal Lover listed under the wrong pen name. They are showing Maud Muller and the book was published under E.M. Muller. Oh darn! The protagonist's name is Maud. Now people will think it's an autobiography. I wish I had had that many lovers. LOL


----------



## Basil Sands

williemeikle said:


> Tags are how books are categorized on Amazon. ...


I see, so those are the tags we set up when we first publish to Kindle right? Or when we edit the description page. What is the limit to the number of tags per book?


----------



## Monique

Victorine said:


> Gotcha tagged Kelly.
> 
> And thank you to everyone who offered their congratulations. It's pretty cool to be the top in a category.  I'm on cloud nine!
> 
> Vicki


I must have missed it. What category? Tops! That's fantastic.

Keeping up...

Tagged:

Something to Read on the Plane [Kindle Edition]
But Can You Drink The Water? [Kindle Edition]
The Fairy Tale Bride (Once Upon a Wedding) [Kindle Edition]


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Basil Sands said:


> I see, so those are the tags we set up when we first publish to Kindle right? Or when we edit the description page. What is the limit to the number of tags per book?


You can add them now. When you publish, you set up categories by which your book is ranked. Tags are descriptive and aid in searches. For example, if you write mysteries some tags you might use are mystery, murder, crime, murder mystery, cozy mystery. Always use kindle and kindle book. That will help weed out the dvd's in your genre.

Go to your product page and press the "t" key twice. A window will pop up. You can add up to 15 tags there with a comma in between each. Let us know when you've done that and we'll click on your tags.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Did I mention that I tagged Joel's new one, Kelta and Travis?


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Leave for a couple of days and 5 new pages of postings. All caught up.

I would appreciate it if people could vote down my 99 cent tag on Courtesan as I eventually plan on raising the price to 2.99.


----------



## Victorine

Monique said:


> I must have missed it. What category? Tops! That's fantastic.


Thanks, Monique! I'm #1 in Romantic Suspense and #1 in Sweet Romance, and #2 in Murder Mystery. (In tags... not sales. I wish in sales... ha ha ha!)

Vicki

What's really cool is the discussion groups where you're #1 they use your cover for the picture in that forum.  That's an ego boost!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

D.A. Boulter said:


> Leave for a couple of days and 5 new pages of postings. All caught up.
> 
> I would appreciate it if people could vote down my 99 cent tag on Courtesan as I eventually plan on raising the price to 2.99.


done


----------



## swcleveland

Page 200--Woohoo! 

Tagged Karen's, Kelly's, and voted down the 99 cent tag for Courtesan.

My link is in my sig, and thanks!


----------



## swcleveland

5000th reply--WooHooo!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up again!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Voted down the 99 cent tag for D.A.


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
Got Kelly's but couldn't tag Basil's as there were no tags?

That's me caught up again,
Cheers and thanks to those who've tagged me
Trace


----------



## 13500

Caught up. Thanks for the tags, everyone.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

I tagged Kelly's book. Basil's has only one tag "Kindle".

The publisher finally got my book The Marriage Bargain up on Kindle...so I'm begging for tags .

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0042P5EEQ

And thanks to those who've been tagging my other books!

Thanks,
Sandy


----------



## kellymcclymer

Oh my! 201 pages and counting. I have tagged methodically, hoping not to miss anyone, but I only managed to get through the thread pages 1-25 and 195-201 (about 95 authors). I'm keeping a list, and will tag some more in down time this week. To help anyone who stumbles onto the thread late, like me, I've posted a list of the authors I tagged, and the thread pages I found them on. I pasted into bottom of this post.

However, going through the thread page by page has been fascinating, as it helped me:

1. understand the purpose of tags (helps your book rise to the top when someone is looking for a vampire romance, a post-apocalyptic story etc.). So I keep going back to my own books to add a unique tag or two. And I've added a few onto the books I tagged, if I thought it might help.

2. See how to add more covers into my signature, when I get the rest of my out of print books up

3. See just how stunning a well-done cover can be, even in the e-environment.

4. Find books to read!

Thank you for keeping this thread going everyone. I will be back to tag more, and learn more.

Kelly

Thread pages 1-25
David Dalglish*
Victorine Lieske*
Melanie Nilles*
Jon Merz*
Jeff Hepple*
Ed O'Dell*
Ricky Sides*
Margaret Lake*
Frank Zubek*
Claire Farrell*
Simon Wood*
Donna Fasano*
Edward Talbot*
Carolyn Kephart*
Brian McMurray*
Deb Baker*
Helen Smith*
David McAfee*
Jasmine Giacomo
Martin Sharlow*
Jess Scott
Lisa Hinsley
Sierra Rose*
Dave Conifer*
Kristie Maguire*
A. Sparrow*
Gary Ballard*
Daniel Arenson*
Ruth Francisco*
David Derrico*
Rosanne Lortz*
T.L. Haddix*
Linda Welch
Maria Hooley*
Eric Christopherson*
Joseph Rhea*
Maria Schneider*
Amy D. Shojai*
Darren L. Pare*
David H. Burton*
Joel Arnold*
Alan Hutcheson*
Kristen Painter*
L.J. Sellers*
Cliff Ball*
Nancy C. Johnson*
Jana Janeway*
F.P. Adriani*
Karl David Klein*
Nick Spaulding*
Karen Wojcik Berner*
James Earl McCracken
Camille Laguire*
William Meikle*
Mina V. Esguerra*
Jim Chambers*

Thread pages 201- 195(working backward)
Gregory Bresiger*
Catherine Durkin Robinson*
Jake Webber*
Sidney Williams*
D.A. Boulter*
Christina Crooks*
Maureen Miller*
LK Rigel*
James N. Powell*
Cate Rowan*
Moses Siregar III*
Donna Callea*
Daniel Leston*
Monique Martin*
Stacey Wallace Benefiel*
Danielle Bourdon*
Keta Diablo*
Travis Hasleton*
Scott Cleveland*
Jack Woodson*
Sandra Edwards*
Zack Hamric*
Carlos Caggiani*
K.C. May*
Rudolph Kerhoven*
Jan Hurst-Nicholson*
LB Gschwandtner*
Steven L. Hawk*
Jamie Wasserman*
Terry W. Ervin II*
Valmore Daniels*
Doranna Durgin*
JL Bryan*
Linda S. Prather*
Maud Muller*
Maria Romana*
Tracey Allen*


----------



## kahuna

*KELLYMECLYMER
BASIL SANDER
JAN HURST NICHOLSON
KETA DIABLO
TRAVIS HASELTON*

I've got you tagged!

Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help" and "spirituality."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Kahuna


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you Kelly. I went back to your product page and tagged your new tags.

Ricky


----------



## Maria Romana

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The problem is I don't know what I've tagged on that list and what I haven't. I'd have to check every single one.
> 
> RC, any way to check off the list when we've tagged?


I guess that was my stumbling block, too. I hate to ask for more features, but when I go to the list, I don't know where to start. Honestly, the way I remember what I have and haven't tagged here is by looking at the covers. They say a picture is worth a thousand words...well, apparently, a picture is worth a few thousand brain cells, too. I can't recall from titles or even author names, but I know when I look at people's book graphic links if I've gone to their Amazon pages before.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your new one, Sandra. Good luck.

added the new tags, Kelly.


----------



## Staceywb

I'm all caught up with the new ones.  Must remember it is a lot easier to check back every few days than once a week!  Also, finally got around to putting a picture link in my sig.  Let's see how messed up it is. lol

Stacey


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Got the following today.  All caught up.

Kelly Mcclymer
Basil Sands (only 1?)
Sandy's new one - congrats!

S.


----------



## Staceywb

Okay, big fat link fail.  Let's try this again.  Don't mind me.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags 
Have tagged
Kelly McClymer
Sandra Edwards
Kahuna
Margaret Lake
Stacywb


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Hi everyone!  

I tagged:  

Sandra Edwards...most recent one
Kelly McClymer
Maria Elizabeth Romana
Margaret Lake "Only in my dreams"
Jan Hurst -Nicholson

Thanks for all the tagbacks, everyone!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Tyler Nunnally said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I tagged:
> 
> Sandra Edwards...most recent one
> Kelly McClymer
> Maria Elizabeth Romana
> Margaret Lake "Only in my dreams"
> Jan Hurst -Nicholson
> 
> Thanks for all the tagbacks, everyone!


Thanks for tag, have tagged yours. Do you know about www.bit.ly that shortens your URLs? Great if you want to post on Twitter. 
Cheers
Jan


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Sandra's new Kindle release.


----------



## kcmay

I think I'm caught up again!


----------



## Doranna

meromana said:


> I guess that was my stumbling block, too. I hate to ask for more features, but when I go to the list, I don't know where to start. Honestly, the way I remember what I have and haven't tagged here is by looking at the covers. They say a picture is worth a thousand words...well, apparently, a picture is worth a few thousand brain cells, too. I can't recall from titles or even author names, but I know when I look at people's book graphic links if I've gone to their Amazon pages before.


I am SO glad I'm not the only one...


----------



## Doranna

So I'm beginning to clue in...instead of asking people to ignore my grooming tags so I can get the paranormal romance tag voted up, I can ask to vote them down?  There's nothing wrong with those tags per se...just trying to get the paranormal romance where it's got priority.

Or what's the best thing, there..?


----------



## Doranna

Yes--!  The new book is live at Kindle!

The title is Hidden Steel, and it's down there in my sig line.  I would love me some tags!

(There's a hardcopy version out there, but it's OP, so...unless I'm missing something, not worth the tagging time...)


----------



## Victorine

Got Sandy's new addition.  Looks good!

Vicki


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Doranna's new book Hidden Steel. Here's a link to the hardback copy of her book.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/1594146810/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Doranna

Ricky Sides said:


> Tagged Doranna's new book Hidden Steel. Here's a link to the hardback copy of her book.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/1594146810/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
> 
> Have a great day,
> Ricky


Ricky, that was awfully nice of you!

That's what I was wondering, when I mentioned the hardcover was OP...is it even worth the tagging time? Or does that help build, because the two will be tied together?

(Amazon has yet to get my description and review blurbs up there. They could hurry and it would be okay with me! ;> )


----------



## Maria Romana

Doranna said:


> So I'm beginning to clue in...instead of asking people to ignore my grooming tags so I can get the paranormal romance tag voted up, I can ask to vote them down? There's nothing wrong with those tags per se...just trying to get the paranormal romance where it's got priority.
> 
> Or what's the best thing, there..?


Hi Doranna,

Well, what is the goal? Are the grooming tags inappropriate, or do you just want the paranormal tags to bump up to the first page ("above the fold"). If they're actually inappropriate, we should vote them down, but if you just want the others to be more prominent, we should uncheck the grooming tags and check the paranormals instead. I just did that, and got the new book, too. Let us know.

And I'm glad, too, to hear that I'm not the only one who still needs pictures to read... 

--Maria


----------



## Amyshojai

Got Doranna's new one...by the way, that's a gorgeous horse in your avatar!


----------



## Doranna

meromana said:


> Hi Doranna,
> 
> Well, what is the goal? Are the grooming tags inappropriate, or do you just want the paranormal tags to bump up to the first page ("above the fold"). If they're actually inappropriate, we should vote them down, but if you just want the others to be more prominent, we should uncheck the grooming tags and check the paranormals instead. I just did that, and got the new book, too. Let us know.
> 
> And I'm glad, too, to hear that I'm not the only one who still needs pictures to read...
> 
> --Maria


Thanks, Maria, that helps a lot.

The tags are perfectly appropriate. I'm just trying to get paranormal above the fold. 

Thanks for the help! (And the tagging!)

--Doranna


----------



## Ricky Sides

Doranna said:


> Ricky, that was awfully nice of you!
> 
> That's what I was wondering, when I mentioned the hardcover was OP...is it even worth the tagging time? Or does that help build, because the two will be tied together?


It might help, but it couldn't hurt.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your new one, Doranna.


----------



## Doranna

Amyshojai said:


> Got Doranna's new one...by the way, that's a gorgeous horse in your avatar!


Thank you...and thank you! He's a good Lippi boy, the other half of me.


----------



## Basil Sands

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Go to your product page and press the "t" key twice. A window will pop up. You can add up to 15 tags there with a comma in between each. Let us know when you've done that and we'll click on your tags.


Thank you very much, that's exactly what i was looking for. So many steps to getting this thing working right, but then I guess that's what seperates the doers from the wannabes ... whether you do it all the way or just partly.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Basil Sands said:


> Thank you very much, that's exactly what i was looking for. So many steps to getting this thing working right, but then I guess that's what seperates the doers from the wannabes ... whether you do it all the way or just partly.


Are you going to add tags to the other two books? Tagged the first one.


----------



## Basil Sands

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Are you going to add tags to the other two books? Tagged the first one.


Definitely going to. I assume most folks tag only within their genre, is this correct?.


----------



## Basil Sands

AH! I got it. Tagged and ready... I think ... now, what do we do from here? sit and wait?

Hmmmmm.......

thinking................

thunk!

Still feel lost.


----------



## Amyshojai

Uh...don't now about anyone else, but I tag anyone in this thread regardless of genre. There's only a handful of us nonfiction pet folks on kindle, and I've a SLEW of tags thanks to this generous group so I surmise (dang that sounds hoity toity!) that we tags 'em as they comes along.


----------



## Basil Sands

As I am starting to understand what tagging is I am seeing what you mean Amy. I will therefore start the process, a bit each day until ... well until its done.


----------



## TWErvin2

Tagged:

Kelly McClymer
Basil Sands


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Finished tagging you, Basil.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged Sandra's new one, Hidden Steel, and all three of Basil's.


----------



## Basil Sands

Thanks Margaret. 
I've reciprocated.  

Also did

Terry Erwin
Scott Cleveland
Ricky Sides
Amy Shojai
Duranna Durgin

more to come


----------



## Learnmegood

Got Kelly, Stacey, Doranna, and Basil.

John


----------



## Doranna

Caught up with:

Basil Sands
Kelly McClymer


----------



## Sandra Edwards

I checked Basil's books again...and now that tags are there--I tagged!

All caught up!

Thanks to everyone for tagging my books 

Sandy


----------



## Maud Muller

Doranna

Got both of your books tagged.
Eileen


----------



## mamiller

Good morning, campers.  

New for me today, are Basil x 3, Kelly M and Jan H x 2


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up...

DIDN'T tag the clancy, crichton tags though.... I don't think its right to try to ride on other authors coat-tails like that. I wouldn't even think about having, say, King and Koontz on mine. I'm my own man...

Just my tuppence worth.


----------



## 13500

I am caught up. Congrats on the new books, Doranna and Sandra.

Basil, got your new tags.

If I missed anyone, please let me know.

Have a good day,
Karen


----------



## Gertie Kindle

williemeikle said:


> All caught up...
> 
> DIDN'T tag the clancy, crichton tags though.... I don't think its right to try to ride on other authors coat-tails like that. I wouldn't even think about having, say, King and Koontz on mine. I'm my own man...
> 
> Just my tuppence worth.


Ditto on that, Willie.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Please go to _Only In My Dreams_ and click on "see all tags." If there are any you haven't checked, I'd appreciate it if you would.

Thanks.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Please go to _Only In My Dreams_ and click on "see all tags." If there are any you haven't checked, I'd appreciate it if you would.
> 
> Thanks.


Done!


----------



## DonnaFaz

Basil Sands said:


> Could someone be so kind as to explain (or point to an explanation of) tags. What are and why do I want one?


Basil (and everyone), there's an explanation on the opening post of this thread.

Tagged Basil.
Linda and Kelly, I tagged your books.
Tagged Maria (had to go to Amazon to search for Little Miss Straightlaced...you could use a link in your sig line).
Tagged Doranna's new one and Sandra's new one.
I tagged someone else, and can't remember.  Welcome to the thread! I'm all caught up.

Please check that you've tagged my book...I'm 3 tags away from bumping up a line on the Romance Products page. Thank you!!

~Donna~


----------



## Zack Hamric

Basil Sands said:


> Thank you very much, that's exactly what i was looking for. So many steps to getting this thing working right, but then I guess that's what seperates the doers from the wannabes ... whether you do it all the way or just partly.


Basil, Tagged all three of yours- you might add "Thriller" to your tags...

Zack


----------



## Monique

Had some catching up to do!

Unchecked and voted down 99 on Courtesan.
Tagged the "hidden" tags for Only In My Dreams

Tagged:

The Marriage Bargain [Kindle Edition]
Hidden Steel [Kindle Edition]
Hidden Steel (Five Star Expressions) [Hardcover]
65 Below [Kindle Edition]
Karl's Last Flight [Kindle Edition]
Faithful Warrior [Kindle Edition]

Phew!


----------



## SimonWood

Could I get some tag love for my latest, _*THE FALL GUY*_?

http://www.amazon.com/The-Fall-Guy-ebook/dp/B00427YO2W

And Sandra, is that a doxie on your profile pic?


----------



## Monique

SimonWood said:


> Could I get some tag love for my latest, _*THE FALL GUY*_?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Fall-Guy-ebook/dp/B00427YO2W


Done!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your new one, Simon.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Have tagged:
Eileen Muller
Maureen Miller
Basil Sands
Zack Hamric
Monique martin
The Fall Guy


----------



## Zack Hamric

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Have tagged:
> Eileen Muller
> Maureen Miller
> Basil Sands
> Zack Hamric
> Monique martin
> The Fall Guy


Jan, Tagged both of yours.... Zack


----------



## Victorine

All caught up again.  It sure is easier when I do this once every day or two.  

Vicki


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged:

Kelly Mc Clymer
Basil Sands
D.A. Boulter (voted down 99 cent tag)
Sandra Edwards: latest book
Doranna: latest book (kindle version and paperback)
Simon Wood: latest book


----------



## Guest

Please tag me up on this one..... I'll go through the list this evening.

http://www.amazon.com/Oathbreaker-faery-tale-Novelette-ebook/dp/B0042RUNJ0/

please add: 'fantasy' and 'novella',


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

All caught up.  Got these today:

Jan H-N
Doranna - congrats on the new one!
Basil - add'l tags
Simon - congrats on the new one.

Thanks all!
S.


----------



## rudykerkhoven

Things happen quickly here... 

Just tagged:
Hidden Steel
The Marriage Bargain 
Secondary Targets
The Fairy Tale Bride (Once Upon a Wedding)
The Gifts, A Jacody Ives Mystery (Jacody Ives Mysteries
Sacred Secrets, A Jacody Ives Mystery (Jacody Ives Mysteries)
65 Below 
Karl's Last Flight
Faithful Warrior


Ok, that's it for now.  It's good to see new books always popping up...


----------



## 13500

Gotcha, M.R.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You're tagged, Ryne.

You can always start your thread and put the updated description in your post. It took Amazon an extra three days to update my last description.


----------



## Doranna

williemeikle said:


> All caught up...
> 
> DIDN'T tag the clancy, crichton tags though.... I don't think its right to try to ride on other authors coat-tails like that. I wouldn't even think about having, say, King and Koontz on mine. I'm my own man...
> 
> Just my tuppence worth.


I didn't tag them, either. I felt that was too much of a subjective judgment call, and not something I could speak to without having read the book... Got the others, though!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
Got Sandy's new one
Doranna's new one
Basil's new one
Simon's new one
M. R.'S new one
Ryne's 

That's me caught up again  

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Thanks everyone for the tags. I'm working my way back through the list and making my own list of the authors I've tagged so I know I'm caught up when I reach a certain point. If you haven't tagged The Jacody Ives Mysteries I would definitely appreciate it. And I also found one author's link that didn't work for their book and sent them an email, so that's something we might want to be on the lookout for. Only one so far, but still that hurts their sales.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003U4WVQ4/
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003UHVS9C/

Linda


----------



## Zack Hamric

SimonWood said:


> Could I get some tag love for my latest, _*THE FALL GUY*_?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Fall-Guy-ebook/dp/B00427YO2W
> 
> And Sandra, is that a doxie on your profile pic?


Simon, Tagged ya!
ZAck


----------



## Maud Muller

Ryne

Tagged The Dozerly Light

Eileen


----------



## Maud Muller

Ryne
Sorry about the spelling error in my last post. And I did notice how clever the title was too.

Eileen


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ryne Douglas Pearson said:


> I know. I'm just ticked at myself that I uploaded a description with errors. Kind of a perfectionist.  And thanks for the tags!


I hear you. I could have kicked myself when Jeff pointed out the problem. I knew it was wrong, but I couldn't put my finger on it. The minute the book went live, I uploaded the new description. That mean a publication delay of two more days, but it was worth it.

The bad part is that it went live on the UK site right away with the incorrect description and didn't correct for nearly a week. Very embarrassing.

*Linda*, I double checked your tags. For some reason, a few of my checks had disappeared. I checked them again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ariana's Pride is back at #1 again and the silliness on the Amazon forums has reared it's ugly head. Here's the latest post. Everyone have a good laugh.



> What I find odd is that what few reviews this 'debut' novel has, call it a historical, not a historical romance. I agree that it looks like someone has mounted a campaign to push this unknown novel to the top.
> 
> Maybe you could appeal to the other Romance boards for help? There's the regular romance board (lots of posters), romantic suspense, paranormal, and even erotic romance. Maybe if you explain how to change the tagging of the images, other posters would help out...


Okay, the only way to fight this is to push Diana Gabaldon's book to the top. Everyone please check the historical romance tag on this one. I know a lot of people are hit and run taggers and a lot of you stick around and meet your commitments. In order to get this book to the top, it needs about 50 tags. If you feel like you want to help, ask other people to tag it as well. This can happen to any of us. Thanks for your help.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Tagged Simon's new one and MR's new one. Tagged Ryne, too.

Margaret, I tagged Gabaldon's book.  

~Donna~


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DonnaFaz said:


> Tagged Simon's new one and MR's new one. Tagged Ryne, too.
> 
> Margaret, I tagged Gabaldon's book.
> 
> ~Donna~


Thanks. Let them stare at that plain brown cover.


----------



## LCEvans

Hi. I'd like some tags for my new novel, Jobless Recovery, Second Edition. Just click the ones I already have.

http://tinyurl.com/2g7svnj

I'm working on tagging all of your books (many!). 

Thanks.

Linda

P.S. I meant to ask for tags on all my books. Guess I got too excited over the new one.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you, LC. Good luck.


----------



## Chris J. Randolph

Gotcha, Linda.

And wow, I haven't been in this thread in a while.  Off to spend some time working backwards.


----------



## LCEvans

I'm working backwards, too. Some of you I already tagged. Anyway, I got everyone on the last 2 pages and will do more this evening when I return from my errands. Thanks, all, for the tags.

Linda


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Got you, L.C.  And I noticed something yesterday that when I just hit the agree with these tags it didn't add one, so I had to go in and click the tags one by one.  Working my way back through too so I can add my tags if it didn't take them.


----------



## Chris J. Randolph

Okee, got everyone on the past five pages... plus all the folks I got before, of course. Gonna take a break because my little clicking finger is smokin'. 

If you'd be so kind, Vengar the Barbarian could use some more tagging help, and my buddy Ted could also use a hand with his story, The Ghost, the Girl, and the Gun. Thank you!


----------



## SimonWood

Thanks Taggers.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

All caught up!

Got the "historical romance" tag on it, Gertie.  Good luck outrunning that posse.
Also tagged Ryne Douglas Pearson

Thanks,
S.


----------



## Lori Brighton

This might be covered here somewhere, but can you all explain to me what tagging is? how to do it, how it works? do you know if someone tags your book? I'm new to this. My book just went up on Amazon this week. Can you only tag a certain amount of people? Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Steven L. Hawk said:


> All caught up!
> 
> Got the "historical romance" tag on it, Gertie. Good luck outrunning that posse.
> Also tagged Ryne Douglas Pearson
> 
> Thanks,
> S.


Thanks, Steven. I hope it works. They'll be really surprised.


----------



## William Meikle

Lori Brighton said:


> This might be covered here somewhere, but can you all explain to me what tagging is? how to do it, how it works? do you know if someone tags your book? I'm new to this. My book just went up on Amazon this week. Can you only tag a certain amount of people? Thanks!


Covered in the very first post of this thread Lori ... basically it's the way that Amazon categorizes your book. If a lot of people tag your book with, say, "Alien Invasion" then it will turn up when people search on that term. (Try Alien Invasion and you'll see me)

Most of us here work on the honor principle. I've never checked if anyone has tagged me back... I just tag everybody that posts here.

And if there is a limit, I haven't found it yet.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Tagged everyone up to page 203.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003XT5S4S
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003UV8OKO
http://www.amazon.com/dp/0986659347
http://www.amazon.com/dp/0986659304

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Lori Brighton

I'm seriously computer illiterate. Seriously. I thought tagging was somehow trading links. So it's just clicking on the subjects that fit the book? Very interesting.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lori Brighton said:


> I'm seriously computer illiterate. Seriously. I thought tagging was somehow trading links. So it's just clicking on the subjects that fit the book? Very interesting.


Go ahead and add tags to your book and put a link to it in your siggy. If you don't know how, there's a stickied thread at the top of The Book Bazaar with very easy instructions.

Let us know when you're ready. We'll tag you and you can tag us back.


----------



## Edie Ramer

Donna and Zack, I tagged your books.  Sandra, I tabbed Crazy for You. Great reviews!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Edie Ramer said:


> Donna and Zack, I tagged your books. Sandra, I tabbed Crazy for You. Great reviews!


Tagged you, Edie


----------



## Victorine

Lori Brighton said:


> I'm seriously computer illiterate. Seriously. I thought tagging was somehow trading links. So it's just clicking on the subjects that fit the book? Very interesting.


Hi Lori,

Yes, basically when you create your book you add "tags" which are things like "Suspense" or "Mystery" that apply to your book. When others tag them, you come up higher on the tag list. So, if you click on a "Adventure" tag and then click Products, you'll see a list of books with the tag "Adventure." The more people click on your tag, the higher it comes up in that product list.

So, if people are searching for books by their tags, you'll come up higher as people click on your tags.

Hope that helps!

Vicki


----------



## Maria Romana

Caught up with new people & requests.


Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> What I find odd is that what few reviews this 'debut' novel has, call it a historical, not a historical romance. I agree that it looks like someone has mounted a campaign to push this unknown novel to the top.


Sheesh. What's with these people? As if no traditional publisher has ever worked to see their books get some attention (read: spend millions on advertising in newspapers, magazines, and TV).

Uh, anyway...all caught up again.

--Maria

Little Miss Straight Lace on Amazon
Little Miss Straight Lace on Amazon UK


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your friend, Chris. Tell him he's welcome here. We don't bite ... much. 

I know, Marie. They are just being childish and vindictive.

Everyone, please tag this one "historical romance" for me as well.

http://www.amazon.com/Echo-Bone-Novel-Outlander/dp/0385342454/ref=tag_cdp_ptcl_edpp_url


----------



## Lori Brighton

Thanks for explaining! I'll get to tagging everyone!


----------



## swcleveland

Wellcome, newcomers  

Tagged:

Fall Guy
Oathbreaker
Donzerly light
Echo in the bone
All of LC's
Vengar
Ghost, Girl & Gun
Cattitude 

My link is in my sig, and thanks


----------



## Chris J. Randolph

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tagged your friend, Chris. Tell him he's welcome here. We don't bite ... much.


That's what I told him, but I think he saw some of my (completely unrelated) bite marks and thinks me a liar. 

Thanks, Gertie. I know he appreciates it, and I'll drag him in eventually.


----------



## Victorine

Someone tagged my book with "It sucks."

At first I laughed... that was just funny to me.  And I've got so many tags with high numbers no one will ever see it unless they click to view all of my tags.  And of all the bad tags to have... that one is pretty harmless.

But then I got curious to know who thought my book sucked.  So I clicked to see who tagged it.  It's someone who gave two five star reviews to another indie author's only two books.  And those are the only two reviews they've done.  I'm assuming it's this author's friend, who is trying to be helpful... but really?  Why?

And don't people know that we can all see who is tagging what?  

Vicki


----------



## Lori Brighton

Okay, I've started. Only gotten through two pages so far. lol. Going to take longer than I thought. Here are my two books if anyone has the time to tag:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Ghost-Hunter-ebook/dp/B0042P5GOO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1284673478&sr=8-4

http://www.amazon.com/Wild-Heart-ebook/dp/B002U7E92G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1284673478&sr=8-1

Thanks!


----------



## William Meikle

Lori Brighton said:


> Okay, I've started. Only gotten through two pages so far. lol. Going to take longer than I thought. Here are my two books if anyone has the time to tag:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Ghost-Hunter-ebook/dp/B0042P5GOO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1284673478&sr=8-4
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Wild-Heart-ebook/dp/B002U7E92G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1284673478&sr=8-1
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome to the thread Lori.

You're tagged.


----------



## Basil Sands

Tagged:

Victorine Lieske
Valmore Daniels
William Meikle
Ryne Pearson
Linda Prather
LC Evans

More to come


----------



## rudykerkhoven

Trying to get back on top of this...

TAGGED:
The Donzerly Light 
By D. Gabaldon: A Novel, An Echo in the Bone (An Echo in the Bone: A Novel) 
Jobless Recovery
Night Camp 
An Old-Fashioned Folk Tale 
The Scrubs 


OK, I'm doing this at work... that's it for now...


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi everyone,

I'd like to welcome the new folks to the thread. I've tagged your books. Wild Heart almost made me fall in love.  

Vicki, I down voted the negative tag. Pay it no mind. It's just someone with too much time on their hands.

Gertie, I saw your book on the top of the page this morning. I see the wicked stepsisters are at it again.   I swear your situation reminds me of Cinderella. But it happens. A couple of my books were pushing some of Don Browns on the tag counts, so someone down voted a bunch of my tags.   It's all good. If you want to swim with the big fish, you have to be prepared for a few nips now and then.   Just remember you're in there swimming. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## swcleveland

Victorine said:


> Someone tagged my book with "It sucks."
> 
> And don't people know that we can all see who is tagging what?
> 
> Vicki


Actually, I did _*not*_ know that. How/where do you look for that info? Glad I don't troll-tag!
(Voted that one down for you also, BTW )

Tagged: Ghost Hunter and Wild Heart


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*:

Simon Wood-new one requested
MR Mathias-tags requested
Ryne Douglas Pearson
LCEvans-new one
Chris J. Randolph-both yours and Ted's
Lori Brighton-including the one print edition

When you get a chance, tag Flank Hawk  (Kindle and Print). See signature file.
Thanks!


----------



## Maria Romana

Lori Brighton said:


> Okay, I've started. Only gotten through two pages so far. lol. Going to take longer than I thought. Here are my two books if anyone has the time to tag:


Done, and don't worry, Lori, the tagging really does get easier and faster as you go along. After the first 25 pages or so, you'll start seeing that most of the pages have messages from people you already tagged.

And Vicki, voted down the idiot tag from the idiot with TMTOHH.

--Maria


----------



## Maud Muller

Hi and welcome to the new authors on this thread.

Tagged the following (if I used the authors name I tagged all his/her books))
An Echo in the Bone
LC Evans
Valmore Daniels
Lori Brighton

Eileen


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vicki, I voted down that tag. Some people have such an exquisite way of expressing themselves, don't they.

Lori, I tagged both yours. I added kindle and kindle book. Helps to weed out the dvds

Ricky, I look at it as my first one star review. Had to happen some time.  As my grandfather always said, take it from where it comes.

I'm hoping to get An Echo In the Bone up to the top spot. That's got a perfectly terrible cover and it's by a well-known and widely read author. There's nothing they can say about that. It'll put me in third place, but I don't mind.

Let's vote up the historical romance tag on this one. Thanks everyone.

http://www.amazon.com/Echo-Bone-Novel-Outlander/dp/0385342454/ref=tag_dpp_lp_edpp_img_in


----------



## Ricky Sides

That one has 5 negative votes. Were they there when you first mentioned it Gertie?


----------



## Amyshojai

Welcome to all the new authors (and new books) in the thread! Got y'all. And Gertie, voting on the hist-romance, too. Some of those folks are giving "catty" behavior a bad name!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Let's vote up the historical romance tag on this one. Thanks everyone.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Echo-Bone-Novel-Outlander/dp/0385342454/ref=tag_dpp_lp_edpp_img_in


Tagged it up


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Victorine said:


> Someone tagged my book with "It sucks."
> 
> Vicki


Tagged it down for you. Boo on that tag. Bad form.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks, Amy and Valmore. When this all started a couple of months ago, they commented "she must have a lot of friends." I smiled and said "Darn right I do."


----------



## Cate Rowan

Catching up after 6 days away (yeowtch). Welcome to all the new thread members!

Newly tagged:
Danielle Bourdon
Joel Arnold
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Keta
Travis haselton
Valmore's print books (ebooks already done)
Doranna's Hidden Steel (A Feral Darkness already done)
Kelly McClymer
Basil
Voted down D.A. Boulter's 99 cents tag
Tyler Nunnally
Gertie--I checked and I'd already hit all tags--and I tagged Gabaldon's (too bad about all that)
Simon Wood
M.R. Mathias (new one)
Ryne Douglas Pearson (I hear you on the perfectionism!)
LCEvans
Chris J. Randolph & Ted
Edie Ramer
Lori Brighton

Thanks so much for the tags on mine, everyone!


----------



## Amyshojai

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Thanks, Amy and Valmore. When this all started a couple of months ago, they commented "she must have a lot of friends." I smiled and said "Darn right I do."


Shoot-fire, Gertie...it happens to you, it can happen to all of us! Fair is fair, and I hate bullies.


----------



## Zack Hamric

Ryne Douglas Pearson said:


> Done back to page 181 today. Will get more tonight.


Tagged ya Ryen!
Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

Lori Brighton said:


> Okay, I've started. Only gotten through two pages so far. lol. Going to take longer than I thought. Here are my two books if anyone has the time to tag:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Ghost-Hunter-ebook/dp/B0042P5GOO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1284673478&sr=8-4
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Wild-Heart-ebook/dp/B002U7E92G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1284673478&sr=8-1
> 
> Thanks!


Tagged ya Lori!
Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

rudykerkhoven said:


> Trying to get back on top of this...
> 
> TAGGED:
> The Donzerly Light
> By D. Gabaldon: A Novel, An Echo in the Bone (An Echo in the Bone: A Novel)
> Jobless Recovery
> Night Camp
> An Old-Fashioned Folk Tale
> The Scrubs
> 
> Tagged ya Rudy!
> Zack
> 
> OK, I'm doing this at work... that's it for now...


----------



## Victorine

Thanks for the down votes, everyone!    You are all the best!

In order to see who has tagged you:

1. Click the tag.  (It really works best with a rare tag.)

2. Over on the right hand side you'll see "it sucks Contributors" or whatever tag it is.  Click "See all 16 contributors."

3. Click on the part that says (1 product) and it will tell you what product they tagged with "it sucks."

If someone tagged your book with "Suspense" it will be harder to find who did it.  But if they did "Really crappy book" you'll be able to tell.  

Vicki


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Vicki, that's horrible. I voted the tag down. We'll bury it so deep it'll never see the light of day!

okay, so I tagged:

Ryne Douglas Pearson
Lori Brighton

I'm all caught up.

I do have another new book out. When everybody gets a minute, I'd appreciate tags (links are on the covers in my siggie 

Thanks,
Sandy


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Sandra Edwards said:


> I do have another new book out. When everybody gets a minute, I'd appreciate tags (links are on the covers in my siggie
> 
> Thanks,
> Sandy


got it !


----------



## Victorine

Thanks, Sandy!

And really, it could have been a whole lot meaner.  I've seen some mean tags.  Or it could have been a one star review.   

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you, Sandra.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up again, including voting up Diana Gabaldon.  I saw her at a writer's conference.  There was a contest of some sort and she put up the prize of all her books (hardcover and signed).  The poor winner had an armful!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Broken Wings.


----------



## mamiller

Vicki, that's disturbing! I'm on my way to vote that down. I guess I better look at my tags now. I don't understand people. To me...all this writing and reading is about _fun_. If it's not fun to individuals, then they need to move along and come up with a different hobby. Perhaps they can take up spitball or something more aggressive.


----------



## JL Bryan

Vicki, I'll vote that down, too.

Everyone- If you've already tagged my book Helix, can you please go back and check the new tags "biotechnology" and "genetics"?  The book is constantly ranked between #2-#8 in those categories, and I think tagging it up with those terms could have an interesting effect.

Thanks so much!  

Jeff


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Done, Jeff.

Wow, D.A., that's a lot of pages. I just gave my Gabaldon hardbacks to my daughter. Good thing she's strong. I was happy to get those clunky books out of my house. I've got them all on my K now.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Linda S. Prather Author said:


> Got you, L.C. And I noticed something yesterday that when I just hit the agree with these tags it didn't add one, so I had to go in and click the tags one by one. Working my way back through too so I can add my tags if it didn't take them.


Linda, when you go to a book's page, hit tt and a tagging box will pop up. You can click the tags and then hit 'save'...it's much easier and faster than checking off each box.

LC, I tagged all your books.
Lori, tagged you. Welcome to the thread.
Margaret, voted up the other Gabaldon book.
Vickie, voted down the bad tag. 
Chris and Sandra, tagged your new ones.


----------



## swcleveland

JL Bryan said:


> can you please go back and check the new tags "biotechnology" and "genetics"?
> 
> Jeff


Done! Also got Broken Wings.


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up again... just in time for the weekend


----------



## JL Bryan

Caught up!  Today's tagging included:

Basil
Gertie's new thing
new from Sandra
Ryne's new book & a few others
several by Simon Wood
L.C.
Chris & friend
Edie

Ryne--If you link more books in your signature, it will be easier for people to tag them.  Use www.tinyurl.com for your Amazon and image links so you can fit more books.  Also, I liked the movie Mercury Rising!  Maybe I should read your original book 

Thanks for voting up the new "biotechnology" and "genetics" tags on Helix, everyone!  Have a great weekend!

EDIT: tagged all 3 of kaya's books below..

Jeff


----------



## kayakruthie

I just posted a new book today on Kindle, and need tagging. I'm a dedicated tagger, so please help. Thanks a million, trillion -Ruth

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pigtailed-Heart-ebook/dp/B00433TYKW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1284741058&sr=1-1


----------



## Roger E. Craig - novelist

* I am a conscientious tagger. Please add tags to my books. Post note or send me a PM to ensure I get yours and I'll let you know when they are done.

Easy way to tag
[size=12pt]Go to my book's page on Amazon - No need to scroll down to tags
Hit "tt" and a tagging box will pop up. 
Click the tags and then hit "save".

It's faster than checking off boxes.
You can also copy and paste tags from an author's book to his other books

My preference tags: novels, fiction, thriller, suspense, assassins, murder, love, politics, kindle, kindle books, craig
Thanks ,
Roger*


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Have tagged:
MR Mathias
Ryne
Mid-Afternoon
Dominion
Helix
Jenny Pox
Pigtailed Heart
Roger E Craig


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Roger's three books. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Roger E. Craig - novelist

*I've tagged these*:
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Zac Hamiric
victorine
Sandra Edwards
Valmore daniels
D A Boulter
Ricky sides
MA Miller
Donna Faz
Gertie Kindle etc
SW cleveland
WM Meikle
JL Bryan
Ruth Francisco



Roger E. Craig - novelist said:


> * I am a conscientious tagger. Please add tags to my books. Post note to ensure I get yours and I'll let you know when they are done.
> 
> Easy way to tag
> [size=12pt]Go to my book's page on Amazon - No need to scroll down to tags
> Hit "tt" and a tagging box will pop up.
> Click the tags and then hit "save".
> 
> It's faster than checking off boxes.
> You can also copy and paste tags from an author's book to his other books
> 
> My preference tags: novels, fiction, thriller, suspense, assassins, murder, love, politics, kindle, kindle books, craig
> Thanks ,
> Roger
> *


----------



## 13500

Greetings,

I tagged:

Simon
Ryne
Gabaldon for Gertie
LC Evans
Edie
Lori
Ruth
Roger


And voted down Vicki's unfortunate one. 

Happy Friday.


----------



## SimonWood

Thanks taggers.  I'm off to return the favor.


----------



## Maria Romana

New folks & new books all caught up.

--Maria

_Little Miss Straight Lace_ on Amazon
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ on Amazon UK


----------



## mamiller

I just left this fine crowd a few short hours ago, and look at you all!  Writing fiends!    I love it!

JL Bryan (somehow I missed Dominion.  My aplogies!)
Kayakruthie x 3 (kayakruthie is a great name)
Roger (got all three, sir!)


----------



## Roger E. Craig - novelist

I added some more tagged authors to my list: THANKS FOR MY TAGS. MUST BE NEAR TIME FOR A COCKTAIL!!!

Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Zac Hamiric
victorine
Sandra Edwards
Valmore daniels
D A Boulter
Ricky sides
MA Miller
Donna Faz
Gertie Kindle etc
SW cleveland
WM Meikle
JL Bryan
Ruth Francisco
M r Mathias - code wrong on Crimson & Clover
Karen WB
RD Pearson
Durana
Eileen Muller
LC Evans
LS Prather
Simon wood
Steven Hawk
Lori brighton
Basil sands
Rudy Kerkhoven
Twervinz
Meromana


Roger E. Craig - novelist said:


> * I am a conscientious tagger. Please add tags to my books. Post note or send me a PM to ensure I get yours and I'll let you know when they are done.
> 
> Easy way to tag
> [size=12pt]Go to my book's page on Amazon - No need to scroll down to tags
> Hit "tt" and a tagging box will pop up.
> Click the tags and then hit "save".
> 
> It's faster than checking off boxes.
> You can also copy and paste tags from an author's book to his other books
> 
> My preference tags: novels, fiction, thriller, suspense, assassins, murder, love, politics, kindle, kindle books, craig
> Thanks ,
> Roger
> *


----------



## kahuna

*ROBERT E CRAIG
RYNE
BASIL SANDS
SIMON WOOD
EDIT RAMER*

I've got you tagged!

Please tag my first 15 tags, from "relationships" through "romance," except disregard "couple," "honeymoon," and "Polynesia." Instead tag " psychology" "self-help" and "spirituality."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Kahuna


----------



## Amyshojai

Got Roger Craig's books...all caught up again!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Roger and Ruthie.

In addition to books in my siggy, please also tag the following with historical romance.

http://www.amazon.com/Echo-Bone-Novel-Outlander/dp/0385342454/ref=tag_dpp_lp_edpp_img_in


----------



## Zack Hamric

Roger E. Craig - novelist said:


> * I am a conscientious tagger. Please add tags to my books. Post note or send me a PM to ensure I get yours and I'll let you know when they are done.
> 
> Easy way to tag
> [size=12pt]Go to my book's page on Amazon - No need to scroll down to tags
> Hit "tt" and a tagging box will pop up.
> Click the tags and then hit "save".
> 
> It's faster than checking off boxes.
> You can also copy and paste tags from an author's book to his other books
> 
> My preference tags: novels, fiction, thriller, suspense, assassins, murder, love, politics, kindle, kindle books, craig
> Thanks ,
> Roger
> *


*

Roger, Tagged all 3
Zack*


----------



## LCEvans

Thanks for the tip about the easy way to tag and thanks for the tags. I've been tagging away on all of yours.

Linda


----------



## Sandra Edwards

I'm all caught up again!

Thanks for the tags to my books 

Sandy


----------



## DonnaFaz

Kaya, a million trillion? How can I resist?   Tagged your new one.

Roger, tagged all three of yours. Welcome to the thread!

Have a great weekend, all.

~Donna~


----------



## 13893

Whew! Caught up again.

Please tag mine if you haven't -- and thank you!


----------



## Maud Muller

Hi All

Tagged:
Sandra Edwards
DA Boulter
Jeff- had already tagged genetics and biotechnology
Ruth Francisco
Roger Craig
John Shirley


----------



## Victorine

All caught up again!

And thanks everyone for your support.  You are all the best.  I love it here!

Vicki


----------



## traceya

Hi all and welcome to our newcomers.  Have tagged the following:
Broken Wings for Sandy - love the cover BTW
Echo in the Bone for Gertie - let's hope that keeps the trolls away
L.C. x all
Ted's book - tell him to jump right in we're all friendly here 
Lori
Ruth's new one
Roger x all

and as I've re-released Reflections I could use a few tags there please [although believe it or not it's actually selling  ]



Not going to put it in the siggy line - concentrating on the fantasy stuff for now.

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Ricky Sides

I love the cover Trace.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nice cover, Tracy. My tags were already there.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Gertie,

Congrats on making it to the top with Ariana's Pride again today.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Gertie,
> 
> Congrats on making it to the top with Ariana's Pride again today.


Thanks, Ricky. I got a real kick out of that. I think we should start a pool. How long will Ariana stay at the top?










The anti-Gertie thread has popped up to the top again, as well. These people are too funny, although I'm not going to bother reading it anymore.


----------



## Roger E. Craig - novelist

I've searched for my books by inputting their tags in the tag box close to the tags on any page. I've even used tags that nobody else uses.  So far my books have not appeared even though books with very few tags showed up.  Why is that?


----------



## kcmay

Got caught up again! Welcome new taggers and old taggers with new books  

And Vicki, I voted down that mean tag. That's just mean. I wonder if Marysue knows she's busted. lol


----------



## Zack Hamric

LKRigel said:


> Whew! Caught up again.
> 
> Please tag mine if you haven't -- and thank you!


LK- Tagged Space Junque- You other link doesn't work- I'll try searching for it...Zack


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Roger E. Craig - novelist said:


> I've searched for my books by inputting their tags in the tag box close to the tags on any page. I've even used tags that nobody else uses. So far my books have not appeared even though books with very few tags showed up. Why is that?


The Vetovich Wall is #2 under Tales of Intrigue.

Click on the name of the tag itself. At the top of the page that pops up, you'll see "products." Click on that and it'll bring up the list of books by # of tags.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Wow, miss a day around here and you're really in trouble. All caught up with the new and additions since my last post. Vicki, I'm appalled that people still do that. You have a great book, and the tag is -12 as of this morning. I'm still going back and up from the beginning. I will admit, guys, I have not done your UK's yet, but will do those as soon as I'm caught up in the good ole' US. And Donna, thanks for the easy tagging tip.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003U4WVQ4/
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003UHVS9C/

Linda


----------



## WilliamEsmont

Just tagged all of the following:

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake'
LCEvans
Sandra Edwards
DonnaFaz
LKRigel
Eileen Muller
traceya
Ryne Douglas Pearson
Roger E. Craig - novelist
kcmay
Linda S. Prather Author
Valmore Daniels
D.A. Boulter
mamiller
JL Bryan
swcleveland
williemeikle
kayakruthie
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
KarenW.B.
SimonWood
meromana
kahuna
Amyshojai
Lori Brighton
Basil Sands
rudykerkhoven
TWErvin2
Cate Rowan
Steven L. Hawk
Monique
iam.judge
M.R. Mathias
Doranna


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I've already tagged you William. Thanks for tagging me.

Can you also tag this one historical romance for me?

http://www.amazon.com/Echo-Bone-Novel-Outlander/dp/0385342454/ref=tag_dpp_lp_edpp_img_in


----------



## Ricky Sides

I'd already tagged both versions of your book at some point in the past. Strange, I don't remember the cover, and I should. Is it a new design, or am I just getting old and forgetful?


----------



## Sandra Edwards

traceya said:


> Broken Wings for Sandy - love the cover BTW


Thanks Trace...and I tagged Reflections 

Sandy


----------



## Zack Hamric

Linda S. Prather Author said:


> Wow, miss a day around here and you're really in trouble. All caught up with the new and additions since my last post. Vicki, I'm appalled that people still do that. You have a great book, and the tag is -12 as of this morning. I'm still going back and up from the beginning. I will admit, guys, I have not done your UK's yet, but will do those as soon as I'm caught up in the good ole' US. And Donna, thanks for the easy tagging tip.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003U4WVQ4/
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003UHVS9C/
> 
> Linda


Linda, Tagged ya! Zack


----------



## Roger E. Craig - novelist

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The Vetovich Wall is #2 under Tales of Intrigue.
> 
> Click on the name of the tag itself. At the top of the page that pops up, you'll see "products." Click on that and it'll bring up the list of books by # of tags.


Thanks for looking into this. I'll go look.
Roger.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Roger E. Craig - novelist said:


> Thanks for looking into this. I'll go look.
> Roger.


You need some larger categories in there as well. When you're looking at products, you'll see "discussions" next to it with the number of discussions in that forum. That will tell you how active the forum is.

I went back to your book and clicked on thriller and suspense. We need to get those numbers up for you. The more obscure categories are okay, but they work better as sub-categories. In other words, I can search for products tagged with thriller and then by spy story as the sub-category which will narrow the search and put you closer to the top. The other tags that need more votes are kindle and kindle book. That will weed out all the dvds, hardcovers and paperbacks.


----------



## Roger E. Craig - novelist

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You need some larger categories in there as well. When you're looking at products, you'll see "discussions" next to it with the number of discussions in that forum. That will tell you how active the forum is.
> 
> I went back to your book and clicked on thriller and suspense. We need to get those numbers up for you. The more obscure categories are okay, but they work better as sub-categories. In other words, I can search for products tagged with thriller and then by spy story as the sub-category which will narrow the search and put you closer to the top. The other tags that need more votes are kindle and kindle book. That will weed out all the dvds, hardcovers and paperbacks.


You are a mine of information. Thank you again. Roger


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Roger E. Craig - novelist said:


> You are a mine of information. Thank you again. Roger


No problem. I've been doing this for a while.

Ask for those extra tags.


----------



## Roger E. Craig - novelist

LKRigel said:


> Whew! Caught up again.
> 
> Please tag mine if you haven't -- and thank you!


I tagged the first book but 2nd book Blue Amber does not respond to clicking


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged:

M.R. Mathias
Ryne Douglas Pearson
Diana Gabaldon
LC Evans
All of Simon Woods kindle books
All books by Lori Brighton
Edie Ramer
Kaya Kruthie's new book
Roger E. Craig
William Esmont


----------



## Monique

Phew...

Okay, tagging up, down and all around.

Tagged:

Jobless Recovery [Kindle Edition]
Vengar the Barbarian (The King, His Son, Their Sorcerer and His Lover) [Kindle Edition]
The Ghost, the Girl, and the Gun [Kindle Edition]
The Donzerly Light [Kindle Edition]
The Ghost Hunter [Kindle Edition]
Wild Heart [Kindle Edition]
The Pigtailed Heart [Kindle Edition]
The Vetowich Wall [Kindle Edition]
The Last Aborigine [Kindle Edition]
ERG: Unit of Power [Kindle Edition]
An Echo in the Bone: A Novel (Outlander) [Hardcover] - Historical Romance
Reflections: A Modern Anthology [Kindle Edition]

And, with that, I'm caught up.

If you're new or haven't tagged Out of Time yet, it's most appreciated. (Link in sig)


----------



## Roger E. Craig - novelist

*Complete list of tagged authors.* Please, especially tag *KINDLE * and *KINDLE BOOKS * on my books. I've been advised these tags are *important.*

New tags below the line

Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Zac Hamiric
victorine
Sandra Edwards
Valmore daniels
D A Boulter
Ricky sides
MA Miller
Donna Faz
Gertie Kindle etc
SW cleveland
WM Meikle
JL Bryan
Ruth Francisco
M r Mathias 
Karen WB
RD Pearson
Durana
Eileen Muller
LC Evans
LS Prather
Simon wood
Steven Hawk
Lori brighton
Basil sands
Rudy Kerkhoven
Twervinz
Meromana
-----------------------------------
*New tags*
Kahuna
kc may
William esmount
Tracey alley
Lk rigel
Edie ramer
Monique
Liam jude
Learnmegood
Kelly mcclymer
Stacey wb
Tyler nunnally 
Dls niece
Ecaggiani
Lb g schwandner
J waserman
Donna callea
Danielle bourdon
Keta diablo
Travis haselton
Moses siregar III
Farrel Claire
C Crook
LA fittewriter
Brickwall writer
Sidney ww
Catherine d Robinson
Kyrin
T brookside
Heally b

*Dont forget for easy tagging click "tt"*


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged* (including print where relevant):

kayakruthie
Roger E Craig
William Esmont

Should be caught up...for a short while


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

As you can see I've (rather loudly - unless someone has kindly made it smaller as I haven't figured out how to do it ) added my latest book 'The Breadwinners'. This is an epic family saga set in South Africa. 
Would love to get some tags for it. 
Ta
Jan


----------



## pidgeon92

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:
 

> As you can see I've (rather loudly - unless someone has kindly made it smaller as I haven't figured out how to do it ) added my latest book 'The Breadwinners'. This is an epic family saga set in South Africa.
> Would love to get some tags for it.
> Ta
> Jan


This thread is sticked at the top of the Writer's Café, and has all the instructions:

Signature Book Cover links and Profile (avatar) pics - A Tutorial

In the meantime, I have modified your signature for you.


----------



## Maria Romana

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The other tags that need more votes are kindle and kindle book. That will weed out all the dvds, hardcovers and paperbacks.


Sheesh, I've been tagging for over a month now, and I didn't know that! My "Kindle" tag is way below the fold with only 6 or 7 votes. I had no idea that made any difference. Learn something new every day on KB.

I hate to ask, folks, but would you mind revisiting mine and clicking my Kindle tag, too?

Thanks,
Maria

_Little Miss Straight Lace_ on Amazon
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ on Amazon UK


----------



## Maria Romana

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> 'The Breadwinners'. This is an epic family saga set in South Africa.
> Would love to get some tags for it.
> Ta
> Jan


Hey Jan,

You have to put some tags in yourself first, so we know what to click...

Thanks,
Maria


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Pigtailed Heart
Roger Craig--all three (and thanks for that fast-tagging tip )
Reflections
Self Arrest

And thanks again to those who tagged Pale Boundaries!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Done, Maria. I try to remember to add those two when I don't see them, but I don't always.


----------



## Roger E. Craig - novelist

meromana said:


> Sheesh, I've been tagging for over a month now, and I didn't know that! My "Kindle" tag is way below the fold with only 6 or 7 votes. I had no idea that made any difference. Learn something new every day on KB.
> 
> I hate to ask, folks, but would you mind revisiting mine and clicking my Kindle tag, too?
> 
> Thanks,
> Maria
> 
> _Little Miss Straight Lace_ on Amazon
> _Little Miss Straight Lace_ on Amazon UK


Just did it


----------



## Maud Muller

Tagged

Tracey Allen
JK Rigel
William Esmont

Jan, Will tag go back and tag The Breadwinners after you loan some tags. 

Eileen


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

pidgeon92 said:


> This thread is sticked at the top of the Writer's Café, and has all the instructions:
> 
> Signature Book Cover links and Profile (avatar) pics - A Tutorial
> 
> In the meantime, I have modified your signature for you.


Thanks so much for adjusting the size. I had printed out the instructions and followed them carefully. But when it can to instructions No 8 it says to paste your image URL into the *Image Link* field on the Link-maker page. But I had to paste it into the *Image URL* field and then click the Create Kindleboards link button. The configured code then appeared in the *Image link * field and I copy and pasted into the signature.
Thanks again for your help. It's easy when you know how.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I put in a few tags for you Jan, but you really need to add more.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Thanks so much for adjusting the size. I had printed out the instructions and followed them carefully. But when it can to instructions No 8 it says to paste your image URL into the *Image Link* field on the Link-maker page. But I had to paste it into the *Image URL* field and then click the Create Kindleboards link button. The configured code then appeared in the *Image link * field and I copy and pasted into the signature.
> Thanks again for your help. It's easy when you know how.


Thanks.  I now have some tags showing for The Breadwinners


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Thanks.  I now have some tags showing for The Breadwinners


Thanks. Have tagged yours. 
I'm not clear how this tagging works. I know the more tags you have for say, humour, the higher it will be up the list if someone is looking for humorous books, but why do we need to put in all the sort of obscure references? Although The Breadwinners covers WW11, and it does affect the outcome of the story, I wouldn't class it as a 'war' story, however I have now tagged it with war. I was just wondering how all the tagging works.
Thanks
Jan


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for all tags. 
I have tagged:
LC Evans
Broken Wings
L K Rigel
Reflections
Ricky Sides
Ryne Douglas Pearson
The Gifts
Sacred Spirits
William Esmont
An Echo in the bone


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Thanks. Have tagged yours.
> I'm not clear how this tagging works. I know the more tags you have for say, humour, the higher it will be up the list if someone is looking for humorous books, but why do we need to put in all the sort of obscure references? Although The Breadwinners covers WW11, and it does affect the outcome of the story, I wouldn't class it as a 'war' story, however I have now tagged it with war. I was just wondering how all the tagging works.
> Thanks
> Jan


Since it's set in the time period of WW II, but is not a "war" book, WW II is a better tag, so I added it.

You need one or two overall genres like suspense or thriller, mystery or crime, etc. So when people are searching for a mystery book set in WW II available for Kindle, they can search by mystery, subcategory, WW II, second subcategory, kindle or kindle book.

Being high up in a tag will bring you to the attention of those people interested in your genre. To see what I mean, go to the product page for your book. Click on the name of one of your tags, such as World War II. That will bring you to the WW II forum. You'll see there are 119 discussions which means it's a fairly active forum. Now click on "products." You're no where in sight, but narrow the search by Kindle Book and you'll see that I have one at #2 and The Breadwinners is #8.

That's how people find you.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

William, got you tagged.  Thanks, Zack.  I've already tagged you and Roger.  Roger, when I checked your links just to be sure, the second one doesn't work, but I had already tagged the first one.


----------



## Learnmegood

OK, caught up now.  Got Traceya's newest, Gertie's new request, William, Jan's newest, and one of Roger's. Oh, and of course the OTHER Mr. Pearson. 
 Roger, your second link in your signature just gives me an error page instead of taking me to a book page.

John


----------



## rudykerkhoven

Sunday morning tagging...

The Breadwinners
Broken Wings (Soul Searchers (Book 1))
Reflections: A Modern Anthology
Self Arrest
Good Morning, Darkness
Primal Wound
Confessions of a Deathmaiden


And I'm caught up...  I think.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Playing catch up....

If you haven't done so already, please tag my dark fantasy novel Flaming Dove. Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004089EPA

Thanks!

Daniel


----------



## Daniel Pyle

Wow, this thread grows crazy fast. Doing some catching up today.

Somehow, my tags for _Dismember_ have all disappeared. Grr. Has this happened to anyone else? Would you mind retagging it for me if you get a chance?


----------



## Staceywb

Caught up with the last 8 pages or so.  Lots of new books and lots of drama.  Be careful out there, people, Amazon is a dangerous place. 

Thanks for all the tags!

Stacey


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged The Breadwinners.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Since it's set in the time period of WW II, but is not a "war" book, WW II is a better tag, so I added it.
> 
> You need one or two overall genres like suspense or thriller, mystery or crime, etc. So when people are searching for a mystery book set in WW II available for Kindle, they can search by mystery, subcategory, WW II, second subcategory, kindle or kindle book.
> 
> Being high up in a tag will bring you to the attention of those people interested in your genre. To see what I mean, go to the product page for your book. Click on the name of one of your tags, such as World War II. That will bring you to the WW II forum. You'll see there are 119 discussions which means it's a fairly active forum. Now click on "products." You're no where in sight, but narrow the search by Kindle Book and you'll see that I have one at #2 and The Breadwinners is #8.
> 
> That's how people find you.


Thanks so much for the explanation.  
There seems to be a lot of tacit knowledge that I'm missing out on. 
Will have to go back and add a few more tags. I'm hoping all this will eventually end up with some sales!


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged William Esmont (and thanks for the tags back!) and re-tagged Dismemberment. Caught up!

Hey, has anyone else had this happen...never before had "returns" for Kindle books and now suddenly I've 5 in a row for the same book. I *think* it's because the print version went live and folks are clicking/purchasing Kindle by mistake. Weird...none of mine have been returned before and I'm not even sure how that's done.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Retagged Dismember. Yes, that happened to someone else recently.

Amy, they have to call Amazon and ask for a refund.

Reminder for everyone to tag this one historical romance.

http://www.amazon.com/Echo-Bone-Novel-Outlander/dp/0385342454/ref=tag_dpp_lp_edpp_img_in


----------



## Roger E. Craig - novelist

Naples, FL Re: Author Tag Exchange (Readers Welcome!) 
« Reply #5181 on: Yesterday at 11:51:24 AM » Quote Modify Remove

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Complete list of tagged authors. * Please, especially tag my KINDLE and my KINDLE BOOKS*, on my books. I've been advised these tags are important.

Jan Hurst-Nicholson daniel Pyle 
Zac Hamiric daniel arenson 
victorine Jason hook 
Sandra Edwards bowl of cherries
Valmore daniels sandra edwards
D A Boulter joe chiappette
Ricky sides Bad Trink
MA Miller hp mallory
Donna Faz
Gertie Kindle etc
SW cleveland
WM Meikle
JL Bryan[/size]Ruth Francisco
M r Mathias 
Karen WB
RD Pearson
Durana
Eileen Muller
LC Evans
LS Prather
Simon wood
Steven Hawk
Lori brighton
Basil sands
Rudy Kerkhoven
Twervinz
Meromana
Kahuna
kc may
William esmount
Tracey alley
Lk rigel
Edie ramer
Monique
Liam jude
Learnmegood
Kelly mcclymer
Stacey wb
Tyler nunnally 
Dls niece
Ecaggiani
Lb g schwandner
J waserman
Donna callea
Danielle bourdon
Keta diablo
Travis haselton
Moses siregar III
Farrel Claire
C Crook
LA fittewriter
Brickwall writer
Sidney ww
Catherine d Robinson
Kyrin
T brookside
Heally b


----------



## Roger E. Craig - novelist

My list of tagged authors is getting so long, it goes unstable when I type more into it.  Anybody know a solution to this?


----------



## DonnaFaz

Jan, I tagged your new one. Congrats!

Roger, I went back and added thriller and suspense tags to all of your books.

I checked and I've tagged everyone else.

~Donna~


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Roger E. Craig - novelist said:


> My list of tagged authors is getting so long, it goes unstable when I type more into it. Anybody know a solution to this?


Just post those you've tagged for the day. No need to keep a running list here, but it's good to keep one for yourself. Wish I had thought of it back on page 1.


----------



## JoeMitchell

Tagged:
Olivia's Kiss
Hidden Steel
EMPATH
Sole Sacrifice
A Line Blurred
Glimpse
Lafitte's Black Box
Pet Care in the New Century
Blood and Sunlight
Secondary Targets
The Marriage Bargain
Broken Wings

Tagged up to page 195...still catching up.


----------



## jwasserman

a week off and i can't believe how much got posted:

The Marriage Bargain 
The Fairy Tale Bride
Little Miss Straight Lace 
But Can You Drink The Water
Hidden Steel 
Faithful Warrior 
Learn Me Good 
Confessions of a Liberal Lover 
The Fall Guy
Oathbreaker (A faery tale
The Donzerly Light 
The Gifts, A Jacody Ives Mystery (Jacody Ives Mysteries)
By D. Gabaldon: A Novel, An Echo in the Bone
Jobless Recovery 
Faithful Warrior 
Helix
The Pigtailed Heart 
Reflections: A Modern Anthology 
Flaming Dove 
Dismember 
The Vetowich Wall


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
Got the Breadwinners for Jan - congratz
Added the Kindle tags for Maria
Retagged Dismember for Daniel - weird how that happens sometimes  

Cheers all,
Trace

Oh and thanks for tagging Reflections, and of course all my other stuff


----------



## Pamela Burford

I've been away for a bit. In this round I tagged:

JL Bryan
Joe Chiappetta
Christina Crooks
Daniel W. Koch
EM Muller
LK Rigel
Catherine Durkin Robinson
Rodney Scully
Frank Zubek
Ricky Sides - Oh Say Can You See
Donna Callea - added requested "holiday" tags to The Haircut
HP Mallory - added requested paranormal tags to both books
Sandra Edwards's latest books
Margaret Lake - requested romance tags
Doranna's latest

Will catch up on more tomorrow. Thanks for the tag backs!

Pam


----------



## Maud Muller

Just Tagged

Flaming Dove (Love the Banner)
Daniel Pyle 
Stacey Wallace Benefiel
Shard Mountain
BLood & Sunlight
Pamela Burford


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Jack, must have missed you earlier, but you're tagged now.  Up to date again.  Whew!


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged The Breadwinners and Dismember.


----------



## WilliamEsmont

New tags today

Daniel Arenson
Daniel Pyle
Ricky Sides
JoeMitchell
jwasserman
Pamela Burford


----------



## Steve Silkin

Hello! I've tagged many books posted here that I had already found through tagmybookonamazon.wordpress. I'll be continuing to tag here and there regularly when I've got a few minutes during the week. Any tags you'd like to give me would be appreciated. Thanks!!!


----------



## Roger E. Craig - novelist

I started to tag UK Amazon books and found 50% were not already tagged.  Therefore I had to skip those.

I tagged :

Margaret Lake
Ricky Sides.

Could not tag:

Jan Hurst Nicholson
Donna Faz
Ruth francisco
Amy Shojai

I'll continue looking and I would love to have some tags on my UK books.

I logged into the UK Amazon site some weeks ago.  I think I used my USA username/password but I may have just registered with the same username/password.  I was surprised they permitted tagging by USA customers. I could not do reviews.


----------



## Amyshojai

Roger E. Craig - novelist said:


> I started to tag UK Amazon books and found 50% were not already tagged. Therefore I had to skip those.
> 
> I tagged :
> 
> Margaret Lake
> Ricky Sides.
> 
> Could not tag:
> 
> Jan Hurst Nicholson
> Donna Faz
> Ruth francisco
> Amy Shojai
> 
> I'll continue looking and I would love to have some tags on my UK books.
> 
> I logged into the UK Amazon site some weeks ago. I think I used my USA username/password but I may have just registered with the same username/password. I was surprised they permitted tagging by USA customers. I could not do reviews.


Uhmn...you mean my UK books didn't have tags established? I've not purchased a UK title so am not registered or able to create tags there. Suppose I need to do that...but haven't sold any books in the UK store yet either. *shrug*


----------



## kahuna

Dear *William Esmont*,

I went to the amazon page for your book and tagged your book's product tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me "relationships," "love," "sexuality," "romance," "erotica," "psychology," "self help," "spirituality," "passion," "erotic," "sensual," "lovers," and "health."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Tagged:
Cate Rowan
Richard Jackson
Trish Lamore
D nathan Hillard
JL Bryan
EM Muller
Bryan Healey
Jason Hook
Joe Chiapette
Catherine Durkin Robinson
Roger E craig
Jamie Wasserman
Ryne douglas
Pearsor
Jan Hurst Nicholson
traceya
Diana Gabaladon
Basil Sarks
Kelly Mc Claymar
Carlos Caggiant
Keta Diablo

Thanks to those who have tagged me. Those who haven't please do.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks PA Woodburn. I have tagged yours.

Someone has tagged The Breadwinners with 'depression' when a small part of it is about 'the great depression'. I can't edit or delete it as I didn't add it. Would appreciate it if you could mark it down.
Thanks
Jan


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you Roger.


----------



## jwasserman

taggged Self-Arrest and Cries in the Dark

thanks guys!


----------



## Roger E. Craig - novelist

Amyshojai said:


> Uhmn...you mean my UK books didn't have tags established? I've not purchased a UK title so am not registered or able to create tags there. Suppose I need to do that...but haven't sold any books in the UK store yet either. *shrug*


I just log in with my US Amazon username. See my additional remarks at the bottom of the post you answered. Try tagging my books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

In order to be able to post, tag and review on the UK site, you have to buy something there. You can log in with your regular Amazon sign in, but that's all.

Scott started a thread over there for tagging, but since only a few people have purchased, there aren't too many of us there.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/tag/kindle%20book/forum/ref=cm_cd_tfp_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx2K6T1Z8BQZ9N0&cdThread=TxFOTE527AVGNO&displayType=tagsDetail

Even though it shows that you have tagged a book, the tags don't count when you look at "products tagged with." I know way more than 18 people have tagged me, but when I look at my product page, that's all that shows.

If you can post in that thread, those of us who are there will tag you and then you can reciprocate.

We also have a thread here, but again, unless you have purchased something, it doesn't work.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Scott and P.A. so I'm caught up again. Jan, tried to down vote depression for you but it wouldn't let me. I'll go in later and try again.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003U4WVQ4/
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003UHVS9C/

Linda


----------



## D.M. Trink

Ooops--lots to catch up on!
Tagged:
Jan
Jamie
Roger
Linda

Thanks to all for tagging mine!
Delyse
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-Rainbow-Delyse-Rodrigues-Trink/dp/1452873259/ref=tmm_pap_title_0


----------



## LCEvans

Hi, Delyse. I've tagged both your editions and have caught up with everyone else back to page 197. Have got a ways to go, but I do a little each day.

Linda


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Linda S. Prather Author said:


> Tagged Scott and P.A. so I'm caught up again. Jan, tried to down vote depression for you but it wouldn't let me. I'll go in later and try again.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003U4WVQ4/
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003UHVS9C/
> 
> Linda


Thanks for trying. Bit of a schelpp voting something down.  I had to click on the tag, go to products, find the book (about No 73) and then disagree with the tag.

I have tagged:
Blood & Sunlight
badtrink

Cheers
Jan


----------



## jwasserman

tagged Talented Horsewoman 

how do you vote down a tag? i don't see that option


----------



## Roger E. Craig - novelist

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> In order to be able to post, tag and review on the UK site, you have to buy something there. You can log in with your regular Amazon sign in, but that's all.
> 
> Scott started a thread over there for tagging, but since only a few people have purchased, there aren't too many of us there.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/tag/kindle%20book/forum/ref=cm_cd_tfp_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx2K6T1Z8BQZ9N0&cdThread=TxFOTE527AVGNO&displayType=tagsDetail
> 
> Even though it shows that you have tagged a book, the tags don't count when you look at "products tagged with." I know way more than 18 people have tagged me, but when I look at my product page, that's all that shows.
> 
> If you can post in that thread, those of us who are there will tag you and then you can reciprocate.
> 
> We also have a thread here, but again, unless you have purchased something, it doesn't work.


Thanks for the information. What a pity.


----------



## Amyshojai

Roger E. Craig - novelist said:


> I just log in with my US Amazon username. See my additional remarks at the bottom of the post you answered. Try tagging my books.


Okay, I've tagged your US books, will check UK. Still learning this stuff!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

jwasserman said:


> tagged Talented Horsewoman
> 
> how do you vote down a tag? i don't see that option


If you've added the tag to your own book you can edit it, but if someone else has added it you can't. You have to click on the tag, at the top of the page you will see 'products'. Open that and you will see all the books with that tag. Find the book you are looking for and there will be an option to click agree or disagree with the tag. If you click 'disagree' that will remove one tag e.g it will go from 15 to 14.
Hope this helps. A long-winded way of doing it. If anyone knows of a quicker way, please let us know.


----------



## Yusagi

Once more all caught up on tags!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> If you've added the tag to your own book you can edit it, but if someone else has added it you can't. You have to click on the tag, at the top of the page you will see 'products'. Open that and you will see all the books with that tag. Find the book you are looking for and there will be an option to click agree or disagree with the tag. If you click 'disagree' that will remove one tag e.g it will go from 15 to 14.
> Hope this helps. A long-winded way of doing it. If anyone knows of a quicker way, please let us know.


Go to your tags and you'll see "agree with these tags." Click on that and a little check box will appear to the right side of the tag. Click on that and a window will pop up. Then just click on "no."


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Go to your tags and you'll see "agree with these tags." Click on that and a little check box will appear to the right side of the tag. Click on that and a window will pop up. Then just click on "no."


Thanks for that. Much easier. As I had already disagreed with it I couldn't vote it down again. Lots to learn about using this website and Amazon.


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged...

Jan Hurst-Nicholson's new book
Daniel Pyle: both books
Steve Silkin: all books
Roger E. Craig: Your Amazon u.k. books have no tags created, but i've already tagged your amazon u.s. books


----------



## Chris J. Randolph

Just released my debut novel, Stars Rain Down, and I could use a bit of tagging assistance, please. 

Criminy. This thread grew another 5 pages! Looks like I've got some clicking to do...


----------



## Amyshojai

Gotcha Chris! Congrats!


----------



## kcmay

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Someone has tagged The Breadwinners with 'depression' when a small part of it is about 'the great depression'. I can't edit or delete it as I didn't add it. Would appreciate it if you could mark it down.


Voted down and tagged Chris's book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your new one, Chris. Good luck with it.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Tagged everyone up to page 209.

Wow, five pages in five days! Lots of great participation here!

Here's my quicklinks:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003XT5S4S
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003UV8OKO
http://www.amazon.com/dp/0986659347
http://www.amazon.com/dp/0986659304


----------



## Maud Muller

Stars Rained Down has been tagged. Good luck with the book.

EM


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks to those who have voted down 'depression' for The Breadwinners.

I have tagged:
Yusagi
Personal Finance
Stars rain down
Valmore Daniels.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Thanks PA Woodburn. I have tagged yours.
> 
> Someone has tagged The Breadwinners with 'depression' when a small part of it is about 'the great depression'. I can't edit or delete it as I didn't add it. Would appreciate it if you could mark it down.
> Thanks
> Jan


voted it down for you


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Stars Rained Down.


----------



## LCEvans

tagged back to 192.

Linda


----------



## Maud Muller

Jan,

Voted down the depression tag for The Breadwinners

EM


----------



## Ricky Sides

Eileen Muller said:


> Jan,
> 
> Voted down the depression tag for The Breadwinners
> 
> EM


I did the same.


----------



## Steve Silkin

just tagged your books. (had already tagged one of linda's via tagmybookonamazon.wordpress.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

If you're new to the thread--I tagged you.

If you have a new book out--I tagged you.

*Sandy's way of simplifying the tagging notification process* 

Ooh, and if you asked to have something voted down...I did that too  

Thanks for tagging my books!

Sandy


----------



## Staceywb

What Sandy said. 

Stacey


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged all 4 of Steve's
Voted down "depression" tag on Breadwinners
tagged Stars Rain Down (ah, another sci-fier )


----------



## Kevin D.

Man, trying to find the best way to do this is tough.   211 pages of books to tag! lol  

But I'm working on it!  I'd appreciate it if you guys could tag me too! 

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
Got all of Steve's
Chris's new one - congratulations
and Kevin's - welcome to the thread

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Steve Silkin

just tagged tracey, kevin, scott and sandra. will try to go back to previous pages as the night wears on. i've got a little cold and this is the perfect activity given my (mild) discomfort.


----------



## kahuna

*LC Evans
Steve Silkin
ravendta*
Dear N,

I went to the amazon page for your book and tagged your book's product tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me "relationships," "love," "sexuality," "romance," "erotica," "psychology," "self help," "spirituality," "passion," "erotic," "sensual," "lovers," and "health."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Congratulations on the new releases folks. Welcome to the thread Kevin.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up again. Tagged, detagged and transferred some tags.



Roger E. Craig - novelist said:


> I've searched for my books by inputting their tags in the tag box close to the tags on any page. I've even used tags that nobody else uses. So far my books have not appeared even though books with very few tags showed up. Why is that?


I clicked on aborigine and your book came up No. 1 of 34 products. I clicked on aboriginal lore and it came up No. 1 of 1. I clicked on 'great characters' and your book, Erg, came up No. 1 of 164

Amy: I transferred my tags on your books over to the UK site. (I've bought from Amazon UK, and therefore can tag/review/post there.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Kevin and Steve. Welcome to the thread.

In addition to tagging the books in my siggy, please tag the following "historical romance." Thanks.

http://www.amazon.com/Echo-Bone-Novel-Outlander/dp/0385342454/ref=tag_dpp_lp_edpp_img_in

Kevin, I bought my GS a kindle for Christmas and loading it up with samples. Is your book okay for a 12 year old? Looks like something he might enjoy.


----------



## jwasserman

tagged:
The Forbidden Stories
Key to the Stars
Broken Wings
Vetowich Wall
Stars Rain Down
Donzerly Light
Flaming Dove
Dismember
Self Arrest
Cries in the Dark


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

All caught up again.  I tagged Delyse, Roger, LC (thought I already had), Chris and checked everyone here to make sure I had tagged you.  Have a great day!

Linda


----------



## Zack Hamric

Steve Silkin said:


> just tagged your books. (had already tagged one of linda's via tagmybookonamazon.wordpress.


Steve,
Tagged all 4 of yours...

Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

ravendta said:


> Man, trying to find the best way to do this is tough.  211 pages of books to tag! lol
> 
> But I'm working on it! I'd appreciate it if you guys could tag me too!
> 
> Thanks,
> Kevin


Kevin, Tagged ya! Zack


----------



## Doranna

"Warning...while you were reading, 147 new replies have been posted."

Time to catch up!

Meanwhile, I've tagged:

Sandra's two new books
Diana Gabaldon's book
LC Evans
Chris Randolph
Lori Brighton

And am still working on unchecking the groomer tags and moving "paranormal romance" above the fold...


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks to everyone who tagged and detagged me.  
I have tagged all of the above that I hadn't already done. 
Made good use of it as I am busy designing a cover for my latest YA and have been studying covers. Someone said to beware of using red lettering as it bleeds on web books. Have to say I hadn't noticed before, but I think they are correct.


----------



## Doranna

JL Bryan said:


> Vicki, I'll vote that down, too.
> 
> Everyone- If you've already tagged my book Helix, can you please go back and check the new tags "biotechnology" and "genetics"? The book is constantly ranked between #2-#8 in those categories, and I think tagging it up with those terms could have an interesting effect.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Jeff


Got that...


----------



## Doranna

Victorine said:


> Thanks for the down votes, everyone!  You are all the best!
> 
> Vicki


I went to "down-vote" this and...couldn't figure out how. I could use a clue by four?


----------



## Amyshojai

Wow, THANKS for  the UK tags! Muchly appreciated.   

I'm all caught up...again...for the next 20 seconds or so.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for the heads up about tagging your own books in the UK store. Have done all mine.

I have lowered the price of Something to Read on the Plane from $2.99 to $0.99 so you might not be able to click on the Kindle version until it is 'live' again. The reason I have lowered the price is because it is $2.99 in the US but $4.99 elsewhere.  That makes it quite expensive in SA when you consider the Rand/Dollar exchange rate.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Had some catching up to do!  Should be good to go for now.  Got:

Lori Brighton
Ruth Francisco
Roger E. Craig
Tracey Alley new one, congrats!
William Esmont
Jan H-N
Steve Silkin
Keith Domenic

Thanks all,
Steve


----------



## Roger E. Craig - novelist

I added three more to my lists of tags in bold type. I put them in a table and this was the result. At least it did not go unstable.

I need KINDLE and KINDLE BOOKS increased please.

Jan Hurst-Nicholson Jason Hook	Bad Trink
daniel Pyle 
sandra edwards
hp mallory
Zac Hamiric D A Boulter Ricky sides

daniel arenson 
joe chiappette
MA Miller

victorine	Donna Faz

SW cleveland

Sandra Edwards Gertie Kindle etc
WM Meikle

Durana
Eileen Muller
LC Evans

LS Prather
Simon wood

Steven Hawk

Lori brighton
Basil sands
Rudy Kerkhoven

Twervinz
Meromana

Kahuna

kc may
William esmount
Tracey alley

Ecaggiani
Lb g schwandner
J waserman
Donna callea
Danielle bourdon
Travis haselton

Keta diablo
Moses siregar III
Farrel Claire

Sidney ww
Catherine d Robinson
Kyrin

T brookside
Heally b

C Crook
LA fittewriter
Brickwall writer

Lk rigel
Edie ramer
Monique
Liam jude
Learnmegood
Kelly mcclymer

Stacey wb
Tyler nunnally 
Dls niece

bowl of cherries
JL Bryan[/size]Ruth Francisco

M r Mathias

Valmore daniels Karen WB
*RD Pearson

Yusagai	Pa woodburn	Pamela Burford*


----------



## Doranna

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Go to your tags and you'll see "agree with these tags." Click on that and a little check box will appear to the right side of the tag. Click on that and a window will pop up. Then just click on "no."


Thank you! Because that complicated way sure didn't take me to a place with tagging options...

Jan, I have Depression voted down (and tags on the rest).


----------



## Ricky Sides

Roger,

I went back and checked the tags you requested.


----------



## Doranna

I'm caught up!  (for the moment...)

Ruth Francisco
Roger Craig
Tracey Alley
William Esmont
Maria Romana
Daniel Pyle
Steve Silkin

With apologies for misspelled names, as my handwriting is particularly bad today.  Go figure.

Still loving tags on the new one, Hidden Steel, and trying to move paranormal romance up for A Feral Darkness (unchecking the grooming tags will help)!


----------



## rudykerkhoven

Holy crap, things are moving quickly here now!

Tagged:
The Last Aborigine 
The Vetowich Wall 
The Cemetery Vote 
Dismember
Glimpse (Zellie Wells Book 1)


OK, I'll stop there for now.  Must check in more.  This thread is moving...


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Doranna and Steve so caught up on this end again. Have a great Wednesday.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003U4WVQ4/
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003UHVS9C/

Linda


----------



## TomMWiseman

Sorry to have to ask... but exactly how does this tagging work and how would it benefit a Kindle author?

Thanks,
  Tom


----------



## Gertie Kindle

TomMWiseman said:


> Sorry to have to ask... but exactly how does this tagging work and how would it benefit a Kindle author?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tom


Tags are identifiers that help people find your book. You can add up to 15 tags. Include your genre, kindle, kindle book and anything else that is descriptive of your book. For example, I have historical romance, romance, medieval, wars of the roses, etc. The reader might search for a particular category, such as romance, and then subcategory of western or medieval or contemporary or whatever. Having kindle and kindle books sorts out all the dvd's and paper books.

After you add your tags, let us know and we'll tag you and you tag us.

The easy way is link through our siggys, from the product page press "tt" to bring up the window, and then click on the tags that appear underneath. Save and you're done.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Hi Everyone,

If you can, I'd like more tags for my two books. I'll very gladly reciprocate. Thanks so much! : )

Here are the links:

http://www.amazon.com/GONE-ebook/dp/B003UV8MJM

http://www.amazon.com/BETRAYAL-ebook/dp/B003U4W4YS

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Karen's books.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Thanks so much, Ricky.  I tagged all of your books, too.

Regards,

Karen


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thanks Karen. That was a lot of tagging. I appreciate the effort.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You're tagged, Karen.

In addition to tagging the books in my siggy, please tag the following historical romance.

http://www.amazon.com/Echo-Bone-Novel-Outlander/dp/0385342454/ref=tag_dpp_lp_edpp_img_in

Thanks.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Thank you so much, Margaret. I just tagged yours as well.

Regards,

Karen


----------



## DonnaFaz

Karen, I checked and had already tagged your books.
Jan, I de-tagged depression.
I tagged:
Steve
Chris
Kevin

Welcome to the thread!

~Donna~


----------



## liam.judge

tagged...

Chris J. Randolph
ravendta
Karen Fenech


----------



## Karen Fenech

Hi Donna, 

Many thanks for the welcome and for tagging my books earlier. I appreciate it.  I also tagged yours.  

Regards,

Karen


----------



## Karen Fenech

Hi Liam,

I've tagged your book.  Many thanks.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Amyshojai

Got yours tagged, Karen.


----------



## Maud Muller

Tagged

Gone
Betrayal
Key to the Stars

Eileen


----------



## Karen Fenech

Hi Amy,

Thanks so much.  I tagged your books.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Karen Fenech

Thank you very much, Eileen.  I tagged your book.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Victorine

Gotcha tagged Karen!

Vicki


----------



## Karen Fenech

Thanks Vicki!  I tagged you too.  : )


----------



## Roger E. Craig - novelist

D.A. Boulter said:


> Caught up again. Tagged, detagged and transferred some tags.
> 
> I clicked on aborigine and your book came up No. 1 of 34 products. I clicked on aboriginal lore and it came up No. 1 of 1. I clicked on 'great characters' and your book, Erg, came up No. 1 of 164
> 
> Amy: I transferred my tags on your books over to the UK site. (I've bought from Amazon UK, and therefore can tag/review/post there.)


thanks, I'm relieved.
Roger


----------



## Roger E. Craig - novelist

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> In order to be able to post, tag and review on the UK site, you have to buy something there. You can log in with your regular Amazon sign in, but that's all.
> 
> Scott started a thread over there for tagging, but since only a few people have purchased, there aren't too many of us there.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/tag/kindle%20book/forum/ref=cm_cd_tfp_ef_tft_tp[ unquote]
> 
> I bought a CD on Amazon Uk and had it delivered to an address in the Uk, total cost less $3. I joined the thread. I tagged all on the thread and put in a small review on Scott's book to test if I could do it. I could. Thanks for your help again.
> Roger.


----------



## Roger E. Craig - novelist

I added to my list of tagged authors:

Karen Fenech
Tom wiseman (no tags by Tom so will have to go back later)
stacey Webb
steve Silkin
YosarI
P A Woodburn

Please tag for me but especially *kindle* and *kindle books*


----------



## Karen Fenech

Thank you very much, Roger.  I have also tagged your books.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged Key to the Stars, Gertie's and both of Karen's.


----------



## WilliamEsmont

Just tagged the following:

Karen Fenech
Jan Hurst-Nicholson (new book)
Steve Silkin
ravendta
badtrink
Yusagi
Chris J. Randolph
sierra09
jesscscott
David Dalglish (your new book)
KristieLeighMaguire
HelenSmith
daveconifer
Lisa Hinsley


----------



## JoeMitchell

Tagged:
Incredible Dreams (paperback)
Tracks and Horizons (both versions)
The Gifts
Sacred Secrets
Dréoteth (paperback)
Bound by Blood (both versions, PB had no tags, so I copied them over)
Learn Me Good (I had missed the kindle version, now both are tagged)
The Breadwinners
Something to Read on the Plane
But Can You Drink The Water?
The Man With No Past
The Fairy Tale Bride
The Peacekeepers: Books 4 through 7
The Fall Guy
Oathbreaker
The Donzerly Light
An Echo in the Bone (there was no actual book listed here.  What up wit dat?)
Jobless Recovery
Stars Rain Down

Tagged up to page 203.  I'll probably do 10 more pages tomorrow and be caught up again.  Thanks to everyone who's tagged me back!


----------



## Steve Silkin

thanks to everyone who's tagged me! tonight i tagged books by:

simon wood/simon janus ... ruth francisco ... jl bryan ... maureen a. miller ... tracey alley (the poems i hadn't tagged yet) ... rudolf kerkhoven/daniel pitts ... john pearson ... doranna durgin ... karen fenech ...

the other night i tagged books by zach hamric ... p.a. woodburn ... william esmont ... linda s. prather ... pamela bruford ... joseph mitchell ... daniel pyle ... margaret lake ...  ryne douglas pearson ... k.c. may ... chris j. randolph ... gregory bresiger ... Shanda Sharlow Delyse Rodrigues-Trink ... Roger E. Craig ... Jamie Wasserman, Diana Luciana Barbu ... Jan Hurst-Nicholson ...

if anyone would care to reciprocate, i'd appreciate ...!!!


----------



## cherylktardif

I am happy to tag other authors' books and will wade my way through this list, starting from page 1.

I hope someone will tag some of my books in return.

LANCELOT'S LADY tags: romantic suspense, contemporary romance, romance http://www.amazon.com/Lancelots-Lady-ebook/dp/B0043GX8C4

WHALE SONG tags: young adult,inspirational,multicultural,YA,teen,fiction,mystery,suspense http://www.amazon.com/Whale-Song-Cheryl-Kaye-Tardif/dp/1601640072

I have other novels I'll add here later. Now I'm off to play tag.


----------



## Aris Whittier

Wow this is a great idea. It is going to take me a few days to get everyone tagged.

My books are:
Foolish Notions http://www.amazon.com/Foolish-Notions-ebook/dp/B00433TCJ0/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1285220111&sr=8-3-spell
and
Falta Embrace http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Embrace-ebook/dp/B0042X9A3Y/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1285220603&sr=8-2-spell


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread ladies. I've tagged your books.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Karen Fenech

Thanks so much, SW Cleveland, William Esmont, and Steve Silkin. I've tagged your books in return.

Regards,

Karen


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for the tags 

I have tagged:

Karen Fenech
Aris Whittre
Cherylktardif
Steve Silkin
Joe Mitchell
William Esmont
swcleveland

Some I have been able to tag twice as I inadvertently ended up with two Amazon accounts and I never know which one I'm signed in with.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Thank you, Jan.  I have also tagged your books.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## jwasserman

TaggedL

BETRAYAL
GONE 
Self Arrest 
The Telescope Builder 
Lancelot's Lady 
Foolish Notions 
The Vetowich Wall - I know I tagged this before but when I clicked on the link, my tags were gone. I hope this isn't a trend.
Hidden Steel


----------



## Karen Fenech

Thank you, Jamie.  I tagged your book as well.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Maud Muller

Tagged

Aris Whittier
Cheryl Kaye Tardif
Steve Silkin (Somehow I missed two books before)

EM


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Aris, Liam, Steve and Karen. Everyone else was already tagged. Caught up again.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003U4WVQ4/
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003UHVS9C/

Linda


----------



## Karen Fenech

Thanks Linda.  I also tagged your books.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged Steve, Cheryle and Aris--welcome to the thread!


----------



## Aris Whittier

I've been tagging for hours...this is a serious undertaking   This may take me longer than I thought…

There are some awesome book covers out there!!


----------



## Sandra Edwards

If you're new to the thread--welcome aboard--I tagged you.

If you have a new book out--I tagged you.


Sandy
*My way of simplifying the tagging notification process*


----------



## Karen Fenech

Thank you, Sandra.  I tagged you.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Roger E. Craig - novelist

I added tags for list below. Please *tag mine * especially "*Kindle*" and *'Kindle books*" which have a low number of tags.

Cheryla Tardiff
Victorine
Ravendta


----------



## 13500

I have been busy tagging everyone's new books, from page 208 and on.

This includes:
Steve Silkin
William Esmont
Sandra's new one (congrats)
Karen French
Tracey (congrats)
Daniel Pyle's 2nd 
Chris
Kevin
Cheryl

and I somehow missed LK Rigel earlier on in the thread, so I tagged you now. Sorry about that.

Thanks, everyone, for the tags.

Have a good day,
Karen


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Karen Frenech, I tagged you yesterday. Steve, I noticed you had added some new tags so I clicked on them.

Aris, Cheryl, tagged you both.

In addition to the books in my siggy, please also tag this one historical romance.

http://www.amazon.com/Echo-Bone-Novel-Outlander/dp/0385342454/ref=tag_stp_st_edpp_url

Thanks.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Karen W.B thanks for the tags.  I just tagged your book.

Margaret/Gertie, I also tagged you yesterday, including Diana Gabaldon's book.  Thanks so much.

Regards,
Karen Fenech


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Looks like I'm still up to date, thank goodness.  Roger went in and added the Kindle tags for all three of your books.  Gertie I had already tagged that one historical romance.  Thanks everyone.


Linda


----------



## Monique

Lots of new books. Wonderful!

Tagged:

The Breadwinners [Kindle Edition]
The Cemetery Vote [Kindle Edition]
Too Lucky [Kindle Edition]
The Telescope Builder [Kindle Edition]
The Forbidden Stories [Kindle Edition]
Stars Rain Down [Kindle Edition]
GONE [Kindle Edition]
BETRAYAL [Kindle Edition]
Lancelot's Lady [Kindle Edition]
Whale Song: A Novel [Paperback]
Foolish Notions [Kindle Edition]
Fatal Embrace [Kindle Edition]

My book is in my sig.

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Karen Fenech

Thank you, Monique.  I've also tagged your book.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## DonnaFaz

I noticed this morning that I have bumped up one notch on the Romance Products page. Thanks, everyone!!

I tagged:
Cheryl
Aris

Welcome to the thread, ladies!

~Donna~


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DonnaFaz said:


> I noticed this morning that I have bumped up one notch on the Romance Products page. Thanks, everyone!!
> 
> I tagged:
> Cheryl
> Aris
> 
> Welcome to the thread, ladies!
> 
> ~Donna~


Congrats. And if you filter by contemporary romance, you're #2.


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up again...


----------



## kyrin

I had a lot of catching up to do.

I tagged everyone from pages 194 to present. Now, I'll return the "tagging bot" I borrowed.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kyrin said:


> I had a lot of catching up to do.
> 
> I tagged everyone from pages 194 to present. Now, I'll return the "tagging bot" I borrowed.


Oh, you were the one I loaned it to.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Thank you very much, William. I have tagged your books.

Regards,

Karen


----------



## Karen Fenech

Thank you very much, Kyrin.  I tagged your book, as well.

Regards,

Karen Fenech


----------



## Zack Hamric

Karen Fenech said:


> Karen W.B thanks for the tags. I just tagged your book.
> 
> Margaret/Gertie, I also tagged you yesterday, including Diana Gabaldon's book. Thanks so much.
> 
> Regards,
> Karen Fenech


Karen, Tagged ya! Zack


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks to all who have tagged my Kindle books. Could y'all do me a favor and also tag the print version of "aging cat?" The link is here:

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Your-Aging-Cat/dp/1935712225/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Karen Fenech

Zack, many thanks.  I've tagged your book as well.

Amy, I've tagged your print book.

Regards,

Karen


----------



## Victorine

All caught up with everyone new.    Welcome!

Vicki


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Amyshojai said:


> Thanks to all who have tagged my Kindle books. Could y'all do me a favor and also tag the print version of "aging cat?" The link is here:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Your-Aging-Cat/dp/1935712225/ref=tmm_pap_title_0
> 
> Thanks in advance!


got it!


----------



## rudykerkhoven

Trying to keep up, but things seem to be speeding up exponentially here...

GONE
BETRAYAL
The Forbidden Stories
Fatal Embrace
Foolish Notions


----------



## rudykerkhoven

Oh, and a few more...

Key to the Stars (The Fourth Dimension, Volume I)
Grey Skies Ahead <-- tried to, but not tags to select yet
By D. Gabaldon: A Novel, An Echo in the Bone (An Echo in the Bone: A Novel)
We Interrupt This Date
Stars Rain Down


ok....


----------



## Guest

I got Rudy, Karen, and Amy's other one. All caught up. I've got two if you haven't gotten to them already! Si'l vous plait!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003OQUOFI
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0041G6KT4


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks everyone! Jason, already got yours.    It'll be a while until the print "aging cat" has as many tags as the Kindle version, so I really appreciate folks getting that for me.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Roger and Amy's print book, and also Jason.  Don't know how I missed you but tagged both of your books.  All caught up again.

Linda


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your print book tagged, Amy.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Both of Cheryl's
Both of Aris's
Aging Cat (print)


----------



## Learnmegood

Got Karen, Roger, Steve, Aris, and Cheryl.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Thanks so much.  I tagged Learn Me Good.  

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Doranna

Tagging!

Cherish D'Angelo
Cheryl Kaye Tardif
Aris Whittier
Keren Fenech
Tom Wiseman--no tags there...
Kevin Domenic
Amy's print book

Definitely hunting tags for Hidden Steel (still brand spankin' new!) and A Feral Darkness, where I'm trying to vote the paranormal romance tag up above "the fold."  Thanks!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Should be all caught up again.  Got the following:

Karen French
Steve Silkin
Cherish D'Angelo (no tage on Whale Song?)
Aris Whittier

Thanks,
S.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Thanks, Doranna.  I tagged your books.

Thanks, Steve.  I tagged your book.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Lori Brighton

Well I've gotten to page 80. Only took about all day. I'm exhausted! Will continue tomorrow. If anyone hasn't gotten to my books, I'd appreciate the help.

I know there's a way to post my pic with a link but I'm too tired to read up on it 

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Hunter-Paranormal-Romance-ebook/dp/B0042P5GOO/ref=sr_1_2?s=gateway&ie=UTF8&qid=1285300693&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Wild-Heart-Zebra-Debut-Brighton/dp/1420108654/ref=sr_1_1?s=gateway&ie=UTF8&qid=1285300693&sr=8-1

Thanks!


----------



## kahuna

*KAREN FENECH 
LORI BRIGHTON, *

I went to the amazon page for your books and tagged your product tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me "relationships," "love," "sexuality," "romance," "erotica," "psychology," "self help," "spirituality," "passion," "erotic," "sensual," "lovers," and "health."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## kahuna

*TOM M WISEMAN
ARIS WHITTIER
CHERULKTARDIF
KARENFENECH
LORI BRIGHTON, * 
I went to the amazon pageS for your bookS and tagged your books' product tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me "relationships," "love," "sexuality," "romance," "erotica," "psychology," "self help," "spirituality," "passion," "erotic," "sensual," "lovers," and "health."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

kAHUNA


----------



## Cate Rowan

Man, I gotta get back here more often. I'm catching up with ten pages.

Welcome to the new folks!

Here I go! I tagged:

- Jeff's "biotechnology" and "genetics" tags (others already done)
- Ruth
- Roger E. Craig
- Simon Wood
- Trace's new one
- William Esmont
- Jan's new one
- Daniel Pyle
- Steve Silkin
- P.A. Woodburn
- Yusagi/Shanda
- Chris J. Randolph
- raventda/Kevin
- Karen Fenech
- Cheryl Kaye Tardif
- Aris Whittier
- Lori Brighton's Wild Heart (other already done)

Big thanks to everyone who's tagging _Kiss_!


----------



## Steve Silkin

thanks again for all the tagging!!  tonight i tagged books by daniel leeston, d. nathan hilliard, kelly clymer, m.r. mathias, william meikle, basil sands, cheryl kaye tardif, kate rowan, diana gabaldon and aris whittier ...

if you haven't tagged mine, please do!!


----------



## MPBraden

Hello friends, I am not that internet savvy. I'd like to get in on this tagging action, but am not sure how to do it. I was recommended by someone who was very helpful to come to this thread, but could someone please send me a message and let me know what I need to do in order to begin tagging books?

Thank you all so much!


----------



## Maud Muller

Tagged
Gift of Fury
Powerless (both0
Learn Me Good  - Forty children? My! My!

Eileen


----------



## Karen Fenech

Kahuna, thank you very much.  I tagged your book as you requested, though I didn't see a "health" tag. 

Cate, thanks so much.  I also tagged your book.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

First time I've visited that I didn't have anyone new to tag.  Will be going back through for UK tags soon guys.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MPBraden said:


> Hello friends, I am not that internet savvy. I'd like to get in on this tagging action, but am not sure how to do it. I was recommended by someone who was very helpful to come to this thread, but could someone please send me a message and let me know what I need to do in order to begin tagging books?
> 
> Thank you all so much!


Welcome to the thread.

Tagging is simple. Go to your product page, press "tt" and a window will pop up. Type in the tags that you want separated by a comma, e.g. mystery, thriller, murder mystery, etc. You can add up to 15 tags. Be sure to add kindle and kindle book. It separates your kindle book from dvds and paper books.

Let us know when it's done and we'll tag you. You go back through the thread and start tagging us back. Do it the same way. Get the product page through the links in our siggy, press "tt" and click on each of the tags underneath the window then click on save.


----------



## liam.judge

Karen Fenech said:


> Hi Liam,
> 
> I've tagged your book. Many thanks.
> 
> Regards,
> Karen


Thanks Karen!


----------



## liam.judge

tagged...

cherylktardif
Aris Whittier
Amyshojai (paperback book)


----------



## ecaggiani

Wow, I'm behind in my tagging. Will start again today 

In the meantime, my *paperback* version just came out and needs some tag lovin'!
http://www.amazon.com/Tracks-Horizons-26-Countries-Motorcycle/dp/145378537X

Thanks!

Tagged today:

Karen Fenech, Gone
Karen Fenech, Betrayal
Doranna Durgin, Hidden Steel
Lori Brighton, The Ghost hunter
Lori Brighton, Wild Heart
Steve Silkin, The Cemetary Vote
Steve Silkin, Too Lucky
The Telescope Builder
Steve Silkin, The Forbidden Stories
EM Muller, Confessions of a Liberal Lover
William Meikle, The Midnight Eye Files: The Sirens
William Meikle, The Johnson Amulet and Other Scottish Terrors
William Meikle, The Watchers Omnibus
Richard Jackson, The Gift of Fury
Zack Hamric, Crescent Rising (Ryan Black Thriller)


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done.


----------



## Karen Fenech

ECAGGIANI, thanks very much.  I tagged both your kindle and print editions. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Victorine

Gave you some Tag Lovin'!

And tagged Amy's paperback... and someone else too... darn I forget but I got everyone so far, so yay!

Vicki


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks for the tags on the Aging Cat print book (and all the others *s*)  I'm all caught up again.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Tagged:

Rudykerkhoven
foreverjuly


----------



## Lori Brighton

Okay, it's only taken me 2 days of no food or sleep, but I've finally gotten through all 215 pages and tagged everyone, and some of you have a lot of books! of course as my eyes began to blur and my mind went numb, I might have missed someone. but I tired to get everyone and tried to get all your books in all formats.

So If you could tag my books if you haven't, I'd appreciate that!

And btw, your books look great! I found myself stopping many times to read the blurbs and once my brain is functioning again, I'll have to go back and buy some 

Here are my links:

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Hunter-Paranormal-Romance-ebook/dp/B0042P5GOO/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1285371227&sr=1-3
http://www.amazon.com/Wild-Heart-ebook/dp/B002U7E92G/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1285371227&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.com/Wild-Desire-Lori-Brighton/dp/1420108662/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1285371227&sr=1-4


----------



## Daniel Arenson

All right. I caught up with all the new books here. If you haven't done so already, please tag Flaming Dove.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004089EPA

Thanks!


----------



## Aris Whittier

I just wanted to say thanks so much for the tagging on my two books… 

I’m catching up on everyone … though I haven’t done the UK site yet


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your paperback, Ed.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Wild Desire, and the new tags that you placed on Wild Heart.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Lori, thanks so much. I tagged your books.    

Daniel, many thanks. I tagged your books earlier today.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Karen Fenech

Aris, thank you.  Just tagged your books.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Maud Muller

Carlos

Tagged your paperback edition.

Eileen


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Carlos and Daniel. Have no idea how I missed you Daniel, but evidently I did. All caught up again.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003U4WVQ4/
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003UHVS9C/

Have a great weekend everyone!

Linda


----------



## LCEvans

I'm almost back to page 180. 

Linda


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up again! If you've tagged the books below, thanks! (Note: there's a print version of Aging Cat that still needs tags, if'n you've a mind to)


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Hi! I've tagged today:

Fatal Embrace
Betrayal
Confessions of a Liberal Lover
Sacred Secrets
Night Camp
Ghost Hunter
Kismet's Kiss
Too Lucky
Tracks and Horizons
The Breadwinners

Lexi


----------



## Karen Fenech

Thank you, Lexi.  Have also tagged your book.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*:

Steve Silkin
ravendta
TomMWiseman (no tags listed at this time)
Karen Fenech
Aris Whittier (Kindle + one print)

If you haven't already tagged Flank Hawk  (Kindle & Print), please do so when you get the chance.
See signature file. Thanks!


----------



## Karen Fenech

Thank you, Terry.  Just tagged Flank Hawk.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Zack Hamric

Aris Whittier said:


> I just wanted to say thanks so much for the tagging on my two books&#8230;
> 
> I'm catching up on everyone &#8230; though I haven't done the UK site yet


Aris, Tagged ya ! Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

Lexi Revellian said:


> Hi! I've tagged today:
> 
> Lexi


Lexi Tagged Ya!Zack


----------



## Learnmegood

Got ya, Lori.

And thanks to everyone who is tagging both versions of Learn Me Good!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags 

I've tagged:
Lori Brighton
Cate Rowan
Remix
Flankhawk x 4


----------



## Staceywb

Thanks for the tags everyone!  It reallly does help.  I'm all caught up with the latest.

Stacey


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Hi everyone!  I see lots of new books, so I tried to do some catching up   

Tagged the following: 

Aris Whittier
E.M. Muller
Linda Prather
L.C. Evans
Amy Shojai
Lexi Revellian
Karen Fennech - both books
Flank Hawk
Jan HUrst-Nicholsan
Ryne Pearson

If you've tagged me back...thanks so much!!!


----------



## Guest

http://www.amazon.com/Crimzon-Clover-ebook/dp/B0044DF5KO

Tag me please... I'll go down the list again!


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Tagged ya, Mathias!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I tagged the new books by Ryne and Mathias.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Wild Heart
Wild Desire
All For One
Crimson & Clover


----------



## Maud Muller

Tagged

All of your book's M.R.
Lexi's Book


----------



## Guest

Thanks, I got everyone on pg 216 of this thread...lol


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up again. Congrats on all the new books


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags 

have tagged:
Tyler Nunnally
MR Mathias
Williemeikle


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged...

ecaggiani (paperback book)
Ryne Douglas Pearson (new book)
M.R. Mathias (latest book)


----------



## Karen Fenech

I have tagged:

Tyler Nunnally

M.R. Mathias

Ryne Douglas Pearson

Staceywb

Lexie and Willie, I went back to check and saw that I had already tagged your books.

If you've also tagged my books, thank you so much.  Greatly appreciated.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Amyshojai

I got Lexi and Jan and all caught up. Purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Ryne (All for One), M.R. and Stacey.  All caught up again.

Linda


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I think Crimson and Clover was the only one I needed to tag.  Done.


----------



## Roger E. Craig - novelist

MPBraden said:


> Hello friends, I am not that internet savvy. I'd like to get in on this tagging action, but am not sure how to do it. I was recommended by someone who was very helpful to come to this thread, but could someone please send me a message and let me know what I need to do in order to begin tagging books?
> 
> Thank you all so much!


I tagged your book. You should put your book in your signature to make it easier for us to tag you.


----------



## Roger E. Craig - novelist

Caught up and tagged:

Tyler Nunnally
R D Pearson new novel
Lexi Revellian
M P Braden
Cheryl DAngelo

Thanks for all the tags. Please add "*kindle*" and "*kindle books*" to my tags
Roger


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up again.  New authors and new books!  Congrats all, and welcome.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

If you're new to the thread--welcome aboard--I tagged you.

If you have a new book out--I tagged you. Print versions, too.

Thanks to all who are tagging my books and speaking of print versions...Incredible Dreams could use a little tagging 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/1453780874/

Sandy
*My way of simplifying the tagging notification process*


----------



## Amyshojai

What Sandy said.


----------



## kglavin

Hi All,

Tagged everyone on p. 217 of this thread.
Hope you're doing well. Have a great week!

Kevin


----------



## traceya

Hi all - tagging like crazy again
Karen x both, all versions
Cheryl x both, all versions
Aris x both, all versions
Amy's print version
One of Ryne's I must've missed before  
Got all yours Michael - now stop writing for two seconds and let me catch up reading them all  

Should have the print versions for Erich's Plea and Ursula's Quest connected soon so I'll be a'hunting tags for them too

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## William Meikle

A new book today. All tags gratefully appreciated.



Derek Adams is a Glasgow PI with plenty of time on his hands. Until the weird cases walk in. The city's dark side soon takes hold of him.

And it doesn't want to let go!

Raymond Chandler meets H. P. Lovecraft meets Willie Meikle--a darkly magical mix.
Randy Chandler, author of BAD JUJU


----------



## Roger E. Craig - novelist

Thanks for all the tagging.

Caught up on latest:

*Please add "Kindle" and "Kindle Books" tags when you tag me*.

WM Meikle The Amulet
L Glavin 
Sandra Edwards Incredible Dream
D A Boulter


----------



## Steve Faber

What a great forum! My excitement from finally getting a book published on Amazon is now tempered by the realization that getting anyone to actually find it will be a task of monumental proportions.

I have tagged the books from:
Karen Fenech
Liam Judge
JH Nicholson
W. Meikle
EM Muller
Aris Whittier
Ricky Sides
Linda Prather
LC Evans
Amy D. Shojai
Lexi Revellian
Zack Hamric

and am working to catch up on the rest. I would really appreciate any tags you could give me, too.


----------



## Aris Whittier

I have a question, when I go to tag everyone’s books I usually tag the first 15 unless the author has suggested otherwise. Amazon only shows the first 10 tags….obviously those are the ones that get tagged the most. Should I change it up a little and tag the ones that have been tagged the least? Not sure how this affect sales.

BWT I caught up with everyone on the last few pages.


----------



## FrankZubek

Nuts, I fell behind and forgot. Busy writing.

I promise I'll save an hour or two through this week and weekend, starting on this page and work my way backward as far as I can and tag at least 5 or 6 per author.

Then I'll check back in a week or so and re-tag the next batch

It's amazing how fast this thread got to page 217

Good luck to all!


----------



## Maud Muller

Tagged Body Magic Pro. 
Checked and I had already tagged Empath.

Eileen

PS My husband gave me the new Kindle 3G for my birthday yesterday. What a guy!


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged Body Magic and The Amulet. All caught up again.


----------



## 13500

All caught up.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  

I've tagged:
Kevin Glavin
The Amulet
Steve Faber
Aris Whittier
Empath
KarenW.B

In answer to the above question - I would appreciate a tag for 'short stories' for Something to Read on the Plane. Seems to have got lost. If I knew then what I know now I would have put it higher on the list to begin with. 
Didn't think to put ABNA as a tag for But Can You Drink The Water? Perhaps I should add it.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged D.A., Kevin and Willie's new one. Caught up again.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003U4WVQ4/
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003UHVS9C/

Linda


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged The Amulet and Body Magic Pro.


----------



## liam.judge

Aris Whittier said:


> I have a question, when I go to tag everyone's books I usually tag the first 15 unless the author has suggested otherwise. Amazon only shows the first 10 tags&#8230;.obviously those are the ones that get tagged the most. Should I change it up a little and tag the ones that have been tagged the least? Not sure how this affect sales.
> 
> BWT I caught up with everyone on the last few pages.


I usually just tag the first 15, unless the authors request specific tags.


----------



## Monique

All caught up.

Just a reminder. Be sure to read the tags. There are some inappropriate ones that some naughty person has added. Don't tag the ones that obviously don't fit.


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged...

willie meikle (new book)
Steve Faber


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Steven Faber. I added kindle and kindle book. It' helps to sort out the dvds and paper books.

Got you Willie. Boy am I glad I tagged yours early on. What a list you have. Congrats.


----------



## Victorine

All caught up again.  If I've accidentally missed someone, let me know.

Vicki


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged

The Amulet and Fast Fat Loss


----------



## Sharlow

Well I'm back from a break and I'm completely caught up again. Welcome to all the new people on the list. I'd like to remind everyone to please tag my paperback that's in the link as well. Thanks everyone.

http://www.amazon.com/Fallen-Blood-1-Martin-Sharlow/dp/1453658378/ref=sr_1_16?s=gateway&ie=UTF8&qid=1285654137&sr=8-16


----------



## HL Arledge

Hello Everyone,

I'm happy to join your little tag-a-thon. I've hit 25 tonight and will continue all week until I tag everyone.

For me, please click my sig. It will take you to my four books. You can tag them with "hard-boiled", "noir" and "funny".

Thanks in advance!!

HL


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Got the new people and William's new book.

HL: You probably want more tags than that. Also, your link doesn't seem to be working.

HL's books: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=HL+Arledge&x=6&y=17


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done H.L.


----------



## Steve Silkin

i believe i've tagged everyone/every book on pages 185 through 218; if you haven't tagged mine yet, please do! i'll keep working my way back while trying to stay caught up!!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Martin and H.L. so I'm all caught up again.  For anyone new who doesn't believe tags help my first of the month sales were zilch.  After 3 days I noticed that for some reason all my tags had disappeared.  After getting tagged again my sales have now passed my August sales.  So thank you all for tagging me.

Linda


----------



## jwasserman

Tagged the latest batch:

Shades of Twilight 
The Forbidden Stories 
Crimzon & Clover 
The Haunting of Esther Cox 
BETRAYAL
Broken Wings (Soul Searchers 
Rock Star's Rainbow 
The Midnight Eye Files: The Amulet 
Fast Fat Loss for Busy Professionals 
Foolish Notions 
All For One

In addition to my sig, I'd really appreciate if folks would be willing to tag up the print version:
http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Sunlight-Maryland-Vampire-Story/dp/1935563327/ref=sr_1_1?s=gateway&ie=UTF8&qid=1285672992&sr=8-1


----------



## Aris Whittier

Monique—yes I’ve noticed that. I do believe I’ve seen some that have a negative numbers too.

Liam—that’s pretty much what I’m doing  

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you HL. I added kindle and kindle book to those that didn't have it. You really should add more tags. Suggest mystery, crime, detective. You need some larger categories.

For some reason, looking at your covers and reading your tags, I thought of the Shell Scott books.


----------



## catherinedurkinrobinson

Wow. Gone a few weeks and the work piles up! Completely caught up now with everyone since my last post (pg 196-217) - will check in more frequently, I promise!

The new tags include:

Powerless
Roger E Craig
Little Miss Straight Lace
Simon Wood
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Ruth Francisco
JL Bryan
Zack Hamric
LC Evans
Tracey Allen
Ryne Douglas Pearson
Linda Prather
William Esmont
John Pearson
Daniel Pyle
Stacey Benefiel
Pamela Burford
Steve Silkin
PA Woodburn
Delyse Rodrigues-Trink
Shanda Sharlow
Chris Randolph
Kevin Dominic
Karen Fenech
Cheryl Kaye Tardiff
Aris Whittier
Lori Brighton
MR Mathias
Tyler Nunnally
Kevin Glavin
Martin Sharlow
HL Arledge

Thanks for the tagging, guys. I appreciate it!

Kisses,
Catherine


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags 

Have tagged

Sharlow x 5
HL Artledge x 4
DA Boulter x 3
J Wasserman
Olivia's Kiss


----------



## Amyshojai

Got HL's books, and tagged print version of Blood & Sunlight. All caught up!

Love to get more tags on my print "aging cat" book--thanks in advance, here's the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Your-Aging-Cat/dp/1935712225/ref=tmm_pap_title_0


----------



## jwasserman

tagged breadwinners and aging cat

thanks guys!


----------



## Victorine

Tagged you HL.  Everyone else I already tagged.

Vicki


----------



## DonnaFaz

I'm caught up. Tagged and added tags to:

Amy
HRArledge
jwasserman
Ryne
MR Mathias
willie
Steve

Congrats on the new books! And welcome to the new comers!

~Donna~


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Jamie, tagged your print version.  Everything else was tagged.

Linda


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Happy Tuesday taggers!   

I tagged:  

HL
Steve Silken
Blood & SUnlight
Olivia's Kiss

Thanks for the tags everyone!!


----------



## HaemishM

Woogity.   Finally got caught up on this thread again, from back around page 178. I should have all the new ones that have tags from that page forward done. 

I also want to share some good news. Thanks to our tagging efforts, my own marketing, and a great review from Red Adept Kindle Reviews, the month of September has been my best yet. I've sold over 109 total books (paperbacks and eBooks) and don't show a lot of signs of slowing down yet. Thanks to everyone who has tagged my book on this thread, the placement of my books on some of the key search terms has been a tremendous help.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Congrats Gary!  I just went and tagged yours as well


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I'm caught up to this point.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Thank you so much to all who have tagged my books Betrayal and Gone.

I have now tagged:

D A Boulter

Sandra Edwards

Kevin Glavin

Tracey A

Steve Faber

Frank Zubek

Martin Sharlow

H L Arledge

J Wasserman, I had alredy tagged your ebook and went back and tagged your print edition.

Catherine Durkin Robinson

Gary Ballard


----------



## Maud Muller

Just tagged

Kevin Gavin
The Amulet
HL Arledge
Gary Ballard

I'm all caught up.

EM


----------



## EliRey

Alright I got as many as I could before my hand started going numb. For those of you who didn't specify I tagged the obvious and for those of you with more than one book I tagged at least one for now. 

So new to this was not aware the importance of tagging as you'll see when you tag that I have very few. 

Thanks in advance. 

Tags? Ya romance, First love, love triangle..and the rest of the most obvious

Will be back to finish up later! 

Eli


----------



## Victorine

Gotcha tagged, Elizabeth!  

Vicki


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*:

Steve Faber
HL Arledge
EliRey
Amy's Aging Cat book

If you haven't had the chance, please tag Flank Hawk  (Kindle and print). See signature file.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Forever Mine.


----------



## EliRey

Wow, thanks!

Will take a dinner break then be back to try to get through the rest of the thread and the peeps with multiple books! 

Cheers!

Eli


----------



## L. Bowens

Hey, I just came across this post and would love to join in.  Apparently, I have a lot of catching up to do  so if everyone could tag my book Chrysalis (the link should be in my sig) then I would really appreciate it.  I'll continuously post on how far I get so everyone knows when I get to theirs.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got yours, Elizabeth!

Tried to get the Chrysalis book but there are no tags defined yet--once they're posted, happy to tag.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

EliRey said:


> Alright I got as many as I could before my hand started going numb. For those of you who didn't specify I tagged the obvious and for those of you with more than one book I tagged at least one for now.
> 
> So new to this was not aware the importance of tagging as you'll see when you tag that I have very few.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Tags? Ya romance, First love, love triangle..and the rest of the most obvious
> 
> Will be back to finish up later!
> 
> Eli


Welcome to the thread. We just click on all the tags (up to 15).

Sorry, no worker's comp for carpal "tagging" tunnel injuries.


----------



## EliRey

Update.. spent the last hour or so tagging (moves wrist around) I just wanna go on the record to say some of you's write some scurry stuff!!!  .. while others write some steamy stuff!    thank you will be reading soon!... AND I'm soooo jealous of some of your reviews and ranks...OKAAAAAY..... back to tagging!


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Fallen Blood (PB)
Blood/Sunlight (PB)
HL Arledge's
Forever Mine

My link is in my sig; could use some tags on my paperback also  

Thanks!


----------



## Sandra Edwards

If you're new to the thread--welcome aboard--I tagged you.

If you have a new book out--I tagged you. Print versions, too.

Thanks to all who are tagging my books and speaking of print versions...Incredible Dreams could use a little tagging, too 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/1453780874/

Sandy
*My way of simplifying the tagging notification process*


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
Got Willie's new book - congratz
Steve
H.L. x all
Jamie's p/back
Eli

Couldn't tag for L. Bowens - no tags

Cheers all,
Trace


----------



## Doranna

Catch-up time!

Ryne
Crimzon & Clover
William's new one
Martin Sharlow
HK Arledge
Elizabeth Reyes

I'm still gratefully gathering tags on the recently pubbed Hidden Steel, but have added a new one to the mix, linked down below--Making the Rules.  The next one will be a while, I guess...too much line editing left to go!  ;>

Also still trying to get Paranormal Romance above the fold for A Feral Darkness...

Thank you!
Doranna


----------



## L. Bowens

Okay, so got through page 30 on tagging.  So, if you posted through any of those pages I tagged all of your books.  

Thanks Amy, I didn't realize that my tags weren't up yet.  By the way I tagged yours. How long does it take again for them to show up again?

Be back tomorrow for another round.  I should catch up before the end of the week


----------



## Gertie Kindle

L. Bowens said:


> Okay, so got through page 30 on tagging. So, if you posted through any of those pages I tagged all of your books.
> 
> Thanks Amy, I didn't realize that my tags weren't up yet. By the way I tagged yours. How long does it take again for them to show up again?
> 
> Be back tomorrow for another round. I should catch up before the end of the week


Tags should show up immediately. Go to your product page and press "tt" to open the window for tags. Type them in separated by a comma and then click save.


----------



## L. Bowens

I figured it out, thanks.  So, my tags should be up now if anyone would be so kind. Happy tagging!


----------



## Guest

Hey guys. I have hit most of you, and you guys have gotten all of mine but this one well into the 40's *Thanks*. This still one needs help and I will go over the last few pages again..... Please hit the _Orson Scott Card_ tag and the _Starwars_ tag so I can get some good placement! Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZUY6E8


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Chrysalis. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

All caught up again. I've started checking anything that looks different to me and actually find that I occasionally missed one book in an author's series. Got your's M.R. 
Thanks for all the tags guys, and if you haven't yet the links are below.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003U4WVQ4/
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003UHVS9C/

Linda


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Don't know how I missed that one, MR. I hadn't tagged it at all.  Sorry, I don't tag other author's names.


----------



## Maud Muller

Tagged
Eli Rey and L. Bowens

Eileen


----------



## bobavey

I tagged your book, Donna.


----------



## Maud Muller

Bob

Just tagged _Beneath a Buried House._Eileen


----------



## rudykerkhoven

OK, books just tagged:

Storytellers (Storytellers Saga)
Storytellers: Adept (Storytellers Saga)
Fallen Blood
Shades of Twilight
The Girl with the Donkey Tattoo (Dan Turner and the Ghost of Marilyn Monroe)
Olivia's Kiss


----------



## brendancody

Tagged Donna, Sierra Rose, Ricky Sides. Plenty more to go (phew!). I'm playing catch-up here!

B.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Many thanks for the tags  

I've tagged

EliRey
L Bowens
Doranna x 3


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Broken Evolution.

Here's a link to Brendan's book. Thank you for the tags and welcome to the thread.

http://www.amazon.com/Broken-Evolution-ebook/dp/B003OIBOA0/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Broken-Evolution-Brendan-Cody/dp/0956581102

I copied the Kindle version tags to the paperback.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## rudykerkhoven

Just tagged:

The Bridge Chronicles, Books 1 & 2
The Know Circuit (The Bridge Chronicles)
All For One
Forever Mine (The Moreno Brothers)
Chrysalis

OK, I think that catches me up with the new books that I recognize...

Thanks again to all those who have tagged mine:
http://www.amazon.com/Adventures-Whatley-Tupper-Choose-ebook/dp/B00408ASO6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC&s=digital-text&qid=1282520055&sr=8-1


----------



## EliRey

Alright just tagged a whole bunch of you's I'll be back later tonight.. Determined to get through this ginormous thread yet! If I may ask can you please tag the jealous hero on mine as well.. yep romance readers like that and mine certainly is. 

Thanks everyone that's tagged me and I'll be sure to return the favor..oh and again for those of you with multiple books I promise I will get them all I just want to get through the thread and tag at least ONE of EVERYONE'S books first... but I will get em!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done.


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak

Hi Donna,

I just tagged your book as requested--and hope to go through this thread...maybe backwards or from the middle. I'd love you to tag *Dating My Vibrator (and other true fiction)* as: women's fiction, humor, short stories, kindle, humorous romance, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## William Meikle

All done again...


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your book Suzanne. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up! and hey, nice to see you Bob Avey!


----------



## Maud Muller

Tagged Dating my Vibrator. May have to buy this one (hopefully it won't make my husband jealous  )

Eileen


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Bob, Brendan's and Suzanne.  Caught up again.

Linda


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Making the Rules
Chrysalis
Beneath/House
Broken Evolution (& PB)
aaaand,
Dating My Vibrator


----------



## kahuna

*BOBAVEY
ELIREY
SUZANNE TYRPAK
L BOWENS*,

I went to the amazon page for your book and tagged your book's product tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me "relationships," "love," "sexuality," "romance," "erotica," "psychology," "self help," "spirituality," "passion," "erotic," "sensual," "lovers," and "health."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## L. Bowens

Slowly catching up. Phew!


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged...

HL Arledge (All kindle books)
jwasserman (print version)
Eli Rey
L. Bowens
Doranna: Making The Rules
M.R. Mathias: The Adventurion
Brendan Cody: Broken Evolution
Suzanne Tyrpak

Artis: no prob
& Congrats to everyone who posted news about their book sales


----------



## MrPLD

Evening all, looks like I've got some work ahead of me ...

The book I'd like tagged is;

http://www.amazon.com/Tree-Life-Part-I-ebook/dp/B004477YCM/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1

The tags I have right now are;

fantasy
high fantasy
fantasy romance
elves
mage
mortality

Many thanks... now my work on a thousand books begins...


----------



## Maud Muller

I so need help. When I set up my tags I messed up big time by putting hyphens in my tags for chick-lit, Kindle chick-lit, humorous chick-lit and hen-lit.

The huge favor I need is for the folks on this thread to go back, click on see all 28 tags and retag my novela removing those tags from the items with hyphens and replacing them with:

chick lit (no hyphen)
adult romance
hen lit (no hypen)
contemporary romance

Wil really appreciate it if you could do this. I am a faithful tagger on this thread and do tag all your books. 

Thanks
Eileen


----------



## DonnaFaz

I tagged:
Bob Avery
Eli
L. Bowen
Brenden
Suzanne
MrPLD

Welcome to the thread!

Doranna, tagged your new one. Congrats!

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz

Eileen, out of curiosity, I searched the kindle store for chick-lit...then for chick lit. There ARE 2 different lists; however, both of them have about the same number of books...one has 280, the other 300. So I left the hyphened tags and added the unhyphened ones. Is that okay? You have 96 chick-lit tags...I can make it 95, if you want. Just let me know. But if you have both (chick-lit AND chick lit), your book will come up in either search.

~Donna~


----------



## kcmay

Caught up again. Welcome new taggers! And old taggers with new books.

Could I trouble y'all to tag my paperback too?

http://amzn.to/bsRJR9

Thanks!


----------



## MrPLD

kcmay,

All done 

Paul


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Tree of Life and Kinshield Legacy.  Eileen will work on yours later.


----------



## kahuna

*MR PLD*

I went to the amazon page for your book and tagged your book's product tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me "relationships," "love," "sexuality," "romance," "erotica," "psychology," "self help," "spirituality," "passion," "erotic," "sensual," "lovers," and "health."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Jim


----------



## MrPLD

Jim,  already did yours about 2 hours ago.  Must have known you'd ask 

Many thanks.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got "Tree of Life" and KC's paperback. All caught up.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Tree of Life and swapped the tags as requested on Eileen's book.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Tagged up to page 220.

Here's my quicklinks:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003XT5S4S
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003UV8OKO
http://www.amazon.com/dp/0986659347
http://www.amazon.com/dp/0986659304


----------



## harpwriter

Hello, can I join?

My links are: 
http://www.amazon.com/Blue-Bells-Scotland-Trilogy-Book/dp/0984215107/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1285883072&sr=1-1

and

http://www.amazon.com/Blue-Bells-Scotland-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B002T460DG/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1285883354&sr=1-1

Tags: historical fiction, time travel, scotland, highlands, medieval, medieval fiction, time travel novel, time travel fiction, robert the bruce, robert bruce, forgiveness, redemption, bannockburn, wars of independence, music, trombone


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you harpwriter!


----------



## William Meikle

harpwriter said:


> Hello, can I join?
> 
> My links are:
> http://www.amazon.com/Blue-Bells-Scotland-Trilogy-Book/dp/0984215107/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1285883072&sr=1-1
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Blue-Bells-Scotland-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B002T460DG/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1285883354&sr=1-1
> 
> Tags: historical fiction, time travel, scotland, highlands, medieval, medieval fiction, time travel novel, time travel fiction, robert the bruce, robert bruce, forgiveness, redemption, bannockburn, wars of independence, music, trombone


Got you... even though you're the "opposition" in the Scotland tags


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

Weekly Tagathon = done. Whew!


----------



## Cate Rowan

Woohoo, catching up. Welcome to the newbies!

I tagged:
- Carlos's print version
- Lori's _Wild Desire_ and the new tags on _Wild Heart_
- Lexi
- Ryne's _All for One_ (Donzerly done before)
- Mathias's Crimzon & Clover
- Willie's new one
- Steve Faber
- HL
- Haemish/Gary
- Eli
- L. Bowens
- Bob Avey
- Suzanne Tyrpak (heh, great title!)
- MrPLD (I love your graphics)
- Eileen's book re-tagged as requested
- K.C. May's paperback (BTW, I downloaded the Kindle version the other day and peeked. You grabbed me! My TBR pile is long, but I'm looking forward to yours!)
- harpwriter

Thanks for tagging me back, folks.


----------



## Maud Muller

Tagged Elita Daniels and Laura Vosika. 

I've sort of messed up my tags so when you tag me back please be sure to hit the following 6 items. Sorry to be such a bother.

chick lit (with and without hyphen)
hen lit (with and without hyphen) 
adult romance
contemporary romance

Thanks
Eileen


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Harpwriter.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Bob Avey
Brendan Cody
EliRey (jealous hero)
Suzanne Tyrpak
MrPld
Eileen Muller - fixed
KCMay - paperback
Harpwriter

Tags back are appreciated.


----------



## harpwriter

williemeikle said:


> Got you... even though you're the "opposition" in the Scotland tags


LOL, I think your book was on the same page as mine for the Scotland tag. About St. Andrew's? Maybe we'll overtake Diana Gabaldon together.

Thanks for the tags, everyone. I have started from page one, and gotten through the 12th page. It's going to take me awhile to catch up, but I will keep going many pages a day and get caught up.


----------



## MrPLD

Gertie,

  All tagged up.

Paul.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Tree of Life (+PB)
Kinshield Legacy (& PB)
Blue Bells (& PB)

Retagged Confessions


----------



## L. Bowens

Okay, got everyone up to page 50 and from page 210 to present.  Will start on the rest tomorrow.  

Thanks to everyone who tagged me and for those who haven't yet, if you would be so kind


----------



## kcmay

Cate Rowan said:


> - K.C. May's paperback (BTW, I downloaded the Kindle version the other day and peeked. You grabbed me! My TBR pile is long, but I'm looking forward to yours!)


Sorry for the OT, but thank you! Hope you enjoy it


----------



## Zack Hamric

MrPLD said:


> kcmay,
> 
> All done
> 
> Paul


Tagged ya! Zack


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Laura's 2 books and D. Nathan's five books, so all caught up again.

If you haven't tagged me yet, please do.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003U4WVQ4/
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003UHVS9C/

Linda


----------



## Maud Muller

Tagged Chrysalis

I've sort of messed up my tags so when you tag me back please be sure to hit the following 6 items. Sorry to be such a bother.

chick lit (with and without hyphen)
hen lit (with and without hyphen) 
adult romance
contemporary romance
light women's fiction.

Thanks
Eileen


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  

Have tagged:
Suzanne Tyrpak
Mr PLD
Eileen Muller change
HamishM x 3
Bob Avey
Brendan Cody
Harpwriter
Nathan Hilliard x 5


----------



## Aris Whittier

Thanks for the Tags...I just got everyone on the last three pages...I believe I'm all caught up 

If you have a moment could you please tag my paperback ....http://www.amazon.com/Truth-About-Being-Bass-Fishermans/dp/1587910004/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_3

THANKS!


----------



## Laurensaga

I'm still pretty new to all of this but I have tagged everyone on the last few pages. I would be most greatful if I could tag my book back

http://www.amazon.com/Immortal-ebook/dp/B00427YQEI

thanks in advance


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your "fisherman's wife" book, Aris. All caught up!


----------



## EliRey

Alright... took a break yesterday from all the madness and ACTUALLY did some writing wow!  Back on the tag team! Tag .. tag .. tag YOUR it!!! 

Have a great weekend everyone off to tag some mores! 

Eli


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Lauren.


----------



## Victorine

Wow, I'm a slacker.  I've tagged:

Lauren Burd
Brendan Cody
Elita Daniels
KC's paperback

I think I'm caught up again!  

Vicki


----------



## kahuna

*Dear LaurenSaga*

I went to the amazon page for your book and tagged your book's product tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me "relationships," "love," "sexuality," "romance," "erotica," "psychology," "self help," "spirituality," "passion," "erotic," "sensual," "lovers," and "health."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up again, just in time for the weekend...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

williemeikle said:


> All caught up again, just in time for the weekend...


When there will be a fresh barrage of new authors. Bring it on!


----------



## Maud Muller

Laren - Tagged Imortal

I've sort of messed up my tags so when you tag me back please be sure to hit the following 6 items. Sorry to be such a bother.

chick lit (with and without hyphen)
hen lit (with and without hyphen) 
adult romance
contemporary romance

Thanks
Eileen

[/quote]


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you Rhyne.


----------



## LCEvans

I'm caught up for the weekend. If you all wouldn't mind, my paper edition of my new novel is in desperate need of tags:

http://www.amazon.com/Jobless-Recovery-L-C-Evans/dp/1453792716/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1285974644&sr=1-1

Linda


----------



## Amyshojai

Got it, Linda!


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks Ryne! The cat book (paperback) really needs tags so muchly appreciated.


----------



## Learnmegood

OK, got Paul, Eileen, Harpwriter, Lauren, Eli, and L Bowen.

John


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Ryne and Linda.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I'm caught up to this point. Welcome to the thread to you new folks.

Amy, I tagged your cat paperback.   Cats are amazing creatures. We have one at work that strayed up a couple years back. It was feral back then. Over time she came to trust people. Now she greets me every morning.   That cat loves Alley Cat cat food. She's still pretty wild. Won't tolerate being picked up, but she loves to be petted. She's my buddy now.   

One lady tried taking her home, which was several miles away, but the cat ran away and turned up back at the plant.

Sorry for the off topic comments, but thought Amy might like to hear about the cat.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Maud Muller

Tagged Dark and Darker. Good luck with it.

Eileen


----------



## Pamela Burford

Finally got caught up. Latest round:

H.L. Arledge
Bob Avey
Danielle Bourdon
L Bowens
Lori Brighton
Lauren Byrd
Carlos A. Caggiani
Roger E. Craig
Cherish D'Angelo
Elita Daniels
Keta Diablo
Kevin Domenic
William Esmont
Steve Faber
Karen Fenech
Travis Haselton
Kelly McClymer
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Ryne Douglas Pearson
Linda S. Prather
Edie Ramer
Chris J. Randolph
Elizabeth Reyes
Basil Sands
Steve Silkin
Suzanne Tyrpak
Laura Vosika
Jamie Wasserman
Aris Whittier
Simon Wood
Frank Zubek
Joel Arnold - Snow Burn
M.R. Mathias - Oathbreaker
Daniel Pyle - Dismember
William Meilke - The Amulet
K.C. May - The Kinshield Legacy paperback

If you haven't tagged my books yet, I'd appreciate it!

Pam


----------



## Vyrl

Wow! Great to see so many new faces! Looks like I've some more catching up to do!

I've tagged:

Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Aris Whittier
Laurensaga 
Elizabeth Reyes
Eileen 
Ryne Pearson
L.C. Evans
K. C. May
Elita Daniels
Linda Prather
Laura Vosika
Cate Rowan
L. Bowens

If you'd like to include my hard copies as well, I'd be much obliged:

http://www.amazon.com/Luthiels-Song-Dreams-Ringed-Vale/dp/0976422603/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1285992087&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Luthiels-Song-Robert-Marston-Fanney/dp/0976422611/ref=pd_sim_b_1

Warmest regards and much luck to all!

--Rob


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done Vyrl.


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*: (Kindle + print where applicable)

L. Bowens
bobavey
brendancody
SuzanneTyrpak
MrPLD
harpwriter
Laurensaga

When you get the chance, please tag Flank Hawk  if you haven't already done so (Kindle & print)
See signature file. Thanks!


----------



## William Meikle

Trying to stay on top of things.... caught up again


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I had already gotten your dtbs, Vyrl.


----------



## Amyshojai

Ricky Sides said:


> Sorry for the off topic comments, but thought Amy might like to hear about the cat.
> 
> Ricky


Love hearing about kitty connections--and I find that MANY creative folks have relationships with cats (or dogs or both). Mine are sort of my furry muses. *s*

All caught up on tagging. Out of town this weekend, will catch up later.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged, Lauren, Ryne's Darker and Darker, Robert's and somebody else.  Geeze, I was trying so hard to remember, but I'm all caught up with everyone since my last tagging.

Thanks for the tags, guys.

Linda


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for the tags  

Have tagged

Laurensaga
Dark and Darker
LC Evans (new one)
Pamela Burford x 2
Vyrl

(Dogs sit beside you as you work. Cats sit on the work.)


----------



## Steve Silkin

hello again!! i've tagged all authors and all books (barring only an occasional oversight) on pages 169 through 223. i think everyone who has been tagging here has already tagged mine -- merci beaucoup!! -- but if anyone hasn't please do!!


----------



## Victorine

Caught up again.  

Vicki


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged...

MrPLD (new book)
Eileen Muller (updated tags)
harpwriter (both books)
Aris Whittier (paperback book)
Laurensaga
Ryne Douglas Pearson (new book)
LCEvans (paperback book)
Vyrl (hardback books)


----------



## DonnaFaz

I'm all caught up. Welcome to all the new authors!

Linda, congrats on your paperback!

~Donna~


----------



## Zack Hamric

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Thanks for the tags
> 
> Have tagged
> 
> Laurensaga
> Dark and Darker
> LC Evans (new one)
> Pamela Burford x 2
> Vyrl
> 
> (Dogs sit beside you as you work. Cats sit on the work.)


Jan, Tagged The Breadwinners

Zack


----------



## EliRey

Alright been add it again. This time I worked my way backwards on the thread just to change it up a little. Should be all caught up soon!  

Have a good one everyone! 

Eli


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up again. Late night...need a nap.


----------



## LCEvans

Caught up.

Linda


----------



## Steve Faber

Wow, are my clicking fingers tired. Thank you everyone for your support. I am trying to catch up and have tagged all the books by the following authors:

Gary A. Ballard
Ryne douglas Pearson
Elizabeth Reyes
Victorine E. Lieske
L. Bowens
Margaret Lake
Scott Cleveland
Sandra Edwards
Tracey Alley
Doranna Durgin
M. R. Mathias
Linda S. Prather
Bob Avey
Rudolf Kerkhoven
SuzanneTyrpak

Thank You Again,

Steve Faber


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Steve Faber which has me caught up again.

Linda


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks, Steve. I had already tagged you.


----------



## catherinedurkinrobinson

Caught up again. New ones tagged include:

Gary Ballard
Elizabeth Rey
L Bowen
Time Travel Romance
Making the Rules
Bob Avey
Susanne Tyrpak
Blue Bells of Scotland
Jobless Recovery
Robert Fanney


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Caught up from the past week or so.  I should have all tagged now, including books for these new ones:

R.D. Pearson
M.R. Mathias
W. Meikle
S. Faber
HL Arledge
E. Reyes
L Bowens
B. Avey
S. Tyrpak
KC May
L. Vosika

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Roger E. Craig - novelist

Thanks for your tags.  I caught up and added tags for :

Steve Faber
Eli Rey
robert fanney
l. Bowens
Laura vosike
Suzanne Tyrpak
Brendan cody
Bob Avey
M.R. Mathias
Karen fenech
Gary Ballard


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Bass Fisherman's Wife
Immortal (PB)
Dark & Darker
Jobless Recovery (PB)

And thanks to those who tagged mine!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Catherine's Olivia's Kiss.  Caught up.

Linda


----------



## jwasserman

tagged the new titles and did some older ones as well:

The Haunting of Esther Cox 
Crustaceans
Of Love and War 
Complete Kitten Care 
The Gifts, A Jacody Ives Mystery (Jacody Ives Mysteries
The Breadwinners 
Too Lucky 
Forever Mine (The Moreno Brothers)
Fast Fat Loss for Busy Professionals 
ERG: Unit of Power 
Dark and Darker 
Foolish Notions 
Immortal
Snowed
Luthiel's Song: Dreams of the Ringed Vale 
The Peacekeepers, Some Gave All. Book 2. (The Birth of the Peacekeepers. Some Gave All.
Blue Bells of Scotland: Blue Bells Trilogy: Book One 
Chrysalis


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks JWassrman for tagging The Breadwinners. Have tagged your book (I think I did it previously, but I was logged in to a diffferent account.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Only in My Dreams needs more tags in romance, sweet romance, short story if you would be so inclined.

Thanks.


----------



## J.R. Chase

Tagged the last few pages here and boy is my wrist tired


----------



## 13500

Tagged today:

KC and Rob's paperbacks
Lauren
Eli
Ryne
Bob Avey
Laura
MrPLD
HL
Martin's paperback
Suzanne

Welcome to the new people. 

Just a quick reminder, if you are tagging my book, would you mind focusing on the second and third columns? Thanks so much.

Have a good day,
Karen


----------



## DonnaFaz

Margaret, the only 2 tags I hadn't checked were 'women's fiction' and 'short story'. Got 'em.

I double-checked and I'm all caught up! Thank you for reciprocating, everyone!

~Donna~


----------



## Amyshojai

Whew, y'all were busy this weekend. I *think* that I'm caught up.


----------



## Maud Muller

I'm hanging out over at Pompano Beach this week and got a little behind. Wasn't sure so I checked and I have tagged the following authors:

JR. Chase
Steve Silkin
L.C. Evans
Catharine Durkin Robinson
Roger Craig
Lauren Bird
Robert Marston Fanney
Elizabeth Reye

Eileen


----------



## theaatkinson

I put out a tag campaign on facebook; ha. no one knew what it was. I will definitly tag for you if you do the same for me. hell, i'll do it anyway.

but I'd hope for OIT (one insular tahiti) literary fiction, kindle, indie author, reincarnation, past lives, karma

for SLOC (secret language of crows): addiction, indie author, literary fiction, kindle book

see you soon in tagville.


----------



## William Meikle

theapatra said:


> I put out a tag campaign on facebook; ha. no one knew what it was. I will definitly tag for you if you do the same for me. hell, i'll do it anyway.
> 
> but I'd hope for OIT (one insular tahiti) literary fiction, kindle, indie author, reincarnation, past lives, karma
> 
> for SLOC (secret language of crows): addiction, indie author, literary fiction, kindle book
> 
> see you soon in tagville.


You're tagged Thea. Welcome to the thread


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

theapatra said:


> I put out a tag campaign on facebook; ha. no one knew what it was. I will definitly tag for you if you do the same for me. hell, i'll do it anyway.
> 
> but I'd hope for OIT (one insular tahiti) literary fiction, kindle, indie author, reincarnation, past lives, karma
> 
> for SLOC (secret language of crows): addiction, indie author, literary fiction, kindle book
> 
> see you soon in tagville.


Got you, Thea.

S.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged J. R. Chase and Thea Atkinson. Welcome aboard, guys. It sure helps to check in once or twice a day. Saves the fingers and wrist.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003U4WVQ4/
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003UHVS9C/

Thanks, Linda


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Thea's books. Welcome to the party.


----------



## Monique

Phew! Okay....

Tagged:

HL Arledge's books
Blood and Sunlight: A Maryland Vampire Story [Paperback]
Olivia's Kiss [Kindle Edition]
Forever Mine (The Moreno Brothers) [Kindle Edition]
Chrysalis [Kindle Edition]
Making the Rules [Kindle Edition]
Tree of Life (Part I) [Kindle Edition]
One Insular Tahiti [Kindle Edition]
The Secret Language of Crows [Kindle Edition]

And fleshed out some tags I'd either missed or had been added since my first go round on a few books too.

All caught up!


----------



## theaatkinson

still going at it. 224 pp? i've got a ways to go, but i'm going strong. thanks to all those who tagged me, and the gents who welcomed me to the thread. I got you!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you Thea.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tagged, Thea. glad you found us.


----------



## J.R. Chase

Gotcha thea and amy and the other recent posts here.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JR, I had missed a couple of your tags. Done, now.


----------



## kyrin

I'm caught up again and this time I didn't need to borrow the tag bot.


Richard


----------



## Kevin D.

I just put up my second book, Alliance of Serpents, on amazon.com and it's ready for tagging! 

Alliance of Serpents

And of course don't forget my first book! 

Key to the Stars

I'm going through and tagging as many of yours as I can get to in the next hour. Thanks guys!


----------



## Amyshojai

Congrats on the new title--I got Alliance of Serpents (already tagged the first one). Kewl covers!


----------



## Kevin D.

Amyshojai said:


> Congrats on the new title--I got Alliance of Serpents (already tagged the first one). Kewl covers!


Hehe Thanks  All credit goes to Philip Kurniawan, a freelance artist from Indonesia that I hired. Very talented guy


----------



## Markus_Kane

Ok, I'm new here so forgive if I do this wrong. I'd love any help, tag or otherwise you guys can offer.

Here's the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Ameriqaeda-ebook/dp/B0045JK3SQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1286047708&sr=8-1

Thanks, all. I'll start tagging as soon as I figure out what the heck I'm doing.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

If you're new to the thread--welcome aboard--I tagged you.

If you have a new book out--I tagged you. Print versions, too.

Thanks to all who are tagging my books. In addition to my Kindle versions (links are the covers in my siggie), the print version of Incredible Dreams could use a little tagging, too 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/1453780874/

ooh, and Marcus_Kane...there are no tags on your book's page. If you tell us what tags you want, we'll add them 

Sandy
*My way of simplifying the tagging notification process*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your new one, Kevin. Good luck.

Marcus, let us know when you put up some tags and we'll start clicking.


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
Tagging spree includes
L. Bowens
Doranna's new one
M.R.'s Adventurion - missed it before
Bob
Brendan
Suzanne
Ryne's new one
Elita x both versions
KC's p/back
Laura's x both
Lauren x both
L.C.'s p/back
Rob's p/backs
Thea x both
Kevin's new one
Couldn't tag Markus - no tags

Would appreciate a few tags for my paperbacks if you don't mind
http://www.amazon.com/Erichs-Plea-Book-Witchcraft-Wars/dp/1453600973/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1286246663&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Ursulas-Quest-Book-Witchcraft-Wars/dp/1453803378/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1286246663&sr=8-5

Cheers all,
Trace


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your paperbacks Trace.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your paperbacks, Tracey.


----------



## Maria Romana

Caught up from *eighteen* pages behind, including special requests. I swear, I will never get that far behind again. And this time, I mean it!

Feel free to mark me up, if you haven't already. And if you have the energy, please check below the fold for my needy "Kindle" tags.

Thanks!
Maria

_Little Miss Straight Lace_ on Amazon
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ on Amazon UK


----------



## kahuna

*STEVE FABER, * 
I went to the amazon page for your book and tagged your book's product tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me "relationships," "love," "sexuality," "romance," "erotica," "psychology," "self help," "spirituality," "passion," "erotic," "sensual," "lovers," and "health."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

kahuna


----------



## MrPLD

Ho boy... I take two days away from tagging and there's a huge pile up again - it's as bad as my tax paperwork!

Lots more tagged... ant pant:


----------



## Laurensaga

Caught up with everyone on the last two pages. 

If you could tag both my e-book and paperback I would appreciate it. Thanks everyone.

Lauren


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done Lauren.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Alliance and Trace's paperback.  Marcus it showed you had no tags and I wasn't comfortable enough about your book to add my own.  Will check back later.

Linda


----------



## theaatkinson

I'm still tagging. yikes. got myself a bit of carpal tunnel because I came so late to the party.

however, Donna, based on this thread, I'm now tagging everything I see in posts I read. thanks for the incentive.


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up again. Welcome to all the newcomers... nice to see a continued flow of fresh taggers to the thread


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lauren, somewhere along the way, I had already tagged your ebook. I tagged your paperbook this time.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

New authors; new books!  WooHoo!  Tagged and up to date again.


----------



## Learnmegood

All caught up again.  Got JR, theapatra, Ravenda, Markus, and Lauren.


----------



## J.R. Chase

Tagged you Lauren Ricky and Learnme - tag me if you haven't, thanks!


----------



## DonnaFaz

Thea, I tagged you. Glad to see you have tagging fever. <g>

Tagged:
Raven
Markus
Tracey (paperbacks)
Lauren (paperback...had already tagged your Kindle)

Welcome to all the newbies!

~Donna~


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags 

caught up with

JR Chase
KarenW B
Meromana
Theapatra


----------



## theaatkinson

DonnaFaz said:


> Thea, I tagged you. Glad to see you have tagging fever. <g>
> 
> Tagged:
> Raven
> Markus
> Tracey (paperbacks)
> Lauren (paperback...had already tagged your Kindle)
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies!
> 
> ~Donna~


got you long ago, donna. i'm still catching up but still going. I got everyone who is new at least and working my way back to the top


----------



## LCEvans

Caught up again. Wow, this thread grows like Kudzu.

Linda


----------



## Ricky Sides

J.R. Chase said:


> Tagged you Lauren Ricky and Learnme - tag me if you haven't, thanks!


I got you. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## William Meikle

Another new one from me. Tags appreciated.

My Carnacki ebook "Heaven and Hell" is up. (Just waiting for a misprint in the title to get cleared up).

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0045UA7E0


----------



## Ricky Sides

Got it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged, Willie.


----------



## harpwriter

Steadily working on tagging everyone else......


----------



## Amyshojai

Got Lauren and Willie's new one.


----------



## swcleveland

Hey, folks!

Tagged:

Both of Thea's
Alliance of Serpents
Ameriqaeda

Have a good one!


----------



## rudykerkhoven

Thanks to all those who have tagged mine.  I'm getting close to 100 for "Choose Your Own Adventure" and would like to break that soonish...

Just tagged:
Tree of Life (Part I)
Immortal 
One Insular Tahiti
The Secret Language of Crows
Blue Bells of Scotland: Blue Bells Trilogy: Book One  <-- tried to, but no tags to choose!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Willie's new book, so caught up again.


----------



## Zack Hamric

Ricky Sides said:


> Done Lauren.


Lauren- tagged paperback & kindle..

Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

theapatra said:


> I'm still tagging. yikes. got myself a bit of carpal tunnel because I came so late to the party.
> 
> however, Donna, based on this thread, I'm now tagging everything I see in posts I read. thanks for the incentive.


theapatra- tagged bot of yours!
Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

harpwriter said:


> Steadily working on tagging everyone else......


harpwriter- tagged ya!
Zack


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

got Williemeikle's latest.


----------



## theaatkinson

rudykerkhoven said:


> Thanks to all those who have tagged mine. I'm getting close to 100 for "Choose Your Own Adventure" and would like to break that soonish...
> 
> Just tagged:
> Tree of Life (Part I)
> Immortal
> One Insular Tahiti
> The Secret Language of Crows
> Blue Bells of Scotland: Blue Bells Trilogy: Book One <-- tried to, but no tags to choose!


thanks! wish I could say I was your 100th! good luck


----------



## Maud Muller

Juar tagged Thea Atkinson, Kevin Domenic and Markus Kane.

Please tag back.

EM


----------



## Maker

Tagged Confessions of  Liberal Lover and The Breadwinners


----------



## J.R. Chase

Tagged ya Eileen.

Maker - I don't see your tags?


----------



## Ricky Sides

J.R. Chase said:


> Maker - I don't see your tags?


Nor do I.


----------



## opuscroakus

DonnaFaz said:


> I've recently discovered how important tagging is in product placement and I am looking for authors who would be willing to tag my book, The Merry-Go-Round. Here's a link --> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002ZNJL78
> 
> I would be happy to reciprocate on both electronic and print books. I've read that the choice of tags is important. Amazon allows each tagger 15 tags per product. I would prefer the use of: romance, chick lit, women's fiction, fiction, contemporary romance...or you could just check the boxes of the tags I already have. Let me know which tags you'd like for me to use when I tag your book!
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> ~Donna~


Hi Donna,

Currently, I'd like for Zen In The Art of Absurdity, Guns Don't Kill People, and A Sleep To Startle Us to be tagged, since I'm pushing those right now. I only used the relevant tags, so since there's only 15, just use them all. http://bit.ly/carlaauthorpage or just hit the links in my sig file.

Great idea, and thanks for letting us play!


----------



## rudykerkhoven

TAGGED:

Zen in the Art of Absurdity (Comedic short-stories and essays that will make you shove forks through your eyes) 
Guns Don't Kill People...My Uncle Does (A Varied Collection of Short-Stories for a Man)
A Sleep To Startle Us 
Abraham's Treasure  <-- tried to, but not tags!

I think that gets me caught up...


----------



## Maker

Oops. Something didn't work. Will try again on home laptop tonight. Sorry for the premature announcement.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your books Carla.


----------



## opuscroakus

Ricky Sides said:


> Tagged your books Carla.


*waving* Hey Ricky! Thank-you.


----------



## Ricky Sides

You're welcome. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You're tagged, Carla.

Maker, let us know when you add your tags.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Carla, and waiting on tags for Abraham's Treasure.  Will check back later on that.

Linda


----------



## theaatkinson

I can't believe I'd be caught up, so I'm going through (tedious process) to find anyone I didn't tag. I'm thinking anyone right around the middle of the thread might be missing tags from me, so I'll begin the hunt there.


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged...

theapatra (both books)
ravendta (new book)
Markus_Kane
Laurensaga (paperback book)
williemeikle (new book)
opuscroakus (all books)

Gertie: i checked and i've already tagged those one's you mentioned
Maker: let me know when you're tags are up and i'll tag them for you


----------



## 13500

All caught up. Welcome to the new people. I wish you many sales.


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged all of the new ones--welcome to the thread! I'd appreciate more tags on the paper back version of "aging cats" and thanks to EVERYONE who has already done-the-deed.


----------



## Maker

http://www.amazon.com/lm/R1V1QB3KOGVJHE/ref=cm_lm_pthnk_view?ie=UTF8&lm_bb=

I tagged a bunch of folks. See above link.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Would love to tag you back, Maker. Let us know when you've put tags on Abraham's Treasure so we can click. We love seeing those red check marks.


----------



## xandy3

Tagged you!  

Feel free to tag Wishful Thinking:  urban fantasy, contemporary fantasy, faeries, magic, magical, mystery, murder mystery.  

Thanks!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  

Tagged
Maker
Opuscroakus x 3
Xandy3 x 3


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Xandy. Welcome.


----------



## JL Bryan

Whew!  Just caught up from my last post on page 207.  Lots of new authors!

Adding and tagging up "genetics" and "biotechnology" on Helix has really helped.  I can now count on selling a few copies of Helix every day.  It's hit #1 in biotechnology and #2 in genetics a few times.  Thanks!


----------



## William Meikle

Thanks for tagging the new ones folk... a few more wouldn't hurt if anyone's forgotten me 

I'm all caught up again...


----------



## Ricky Sides

I'm caught up with the new books. Welcome to the thread Xandy.


----------



## Amyshojai

And again, all caught up!


----------



## J.R. Chase

Tagged you xandy


----------



## theaatkinson

David McAfee said:


> Excellent. Thanks.  I'll make sure I return the favor.
> 
> In fact, I'm going to do what Victorine said: go back and tag every poster in this thread.


got you tagged, finally. making my way through ones I've missed.


----------



## EliRey

Been slacking this week... cover issues but back to tagging and will continue tonight after din din!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Maker and Xandy 3.  All caught up too.  If you haven't tagged mine yet, please do.




Linda


----------



## Maria Romana

Been sticking to my self-promise to keep up with this thread! Yay me!

Please tag if you haven't already. Also, look out for those lonely below-the-fold "Kindle" tags.

Thanks, folks!
Maria

_Little Miss Straight Lace_ on Amazon
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ on Amazon UK


----------



## DonnaFaz

Tagged your new one, Willie.

Tagged maker, Carla (all 3) and xcandy (all 3).

Please reciprocate by tagging my book. Thanks! And welcome to the thread.

~Donna~


----------



## Victorine

All caught up again.  Welcome to the thread, all of the new authors!

Vicki


----------



## SidneyW

I apologize for not having dropped by in a while. I'll get more folks tomorrow.

Tonight I got:

xandy3
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake'
Williemeikle- his book of the day title
JL Bryan

A couple more of my titles are up now - all in my signature if anyone's tagging.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

SidneyW said:


> I apologize for not having dropped by in a while. I'll get more folks tomorrow.
> 
> Tonight I got:
> 
> xandy3
> Jan Hurst-Nicholson
> Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake'
> Williemeikle- his book of the day title
> JL Bryan
> 
> A couple more of my titles are up now - all in my signature if anyone's tagging.


Tagged your new ones, Sidney. Thanks for the tags back.


----------



## Learnmegood

Got Maker, Xandy, JLBryan, and Sidney.


----------



## farrellclaire

Three cups of coffee and a boat load of chocolate biscuits later, I'm caught up again.

Kcmay, I really like the cover of your next book.


----------



## rudykerkhoven

TAGGED:

Wishful Thinking
Carousel
Black Widow & Other Tales
Dark and Darker



...and I think that's it.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up again.  Welcome to the new authors.


----------



## theaatkinson

perhaps not caught up, but certainly got the new listings and still working my way back tot he middle. got you sidney and ryne (hope I spelled em right. I'm bleary eyed from clicking and scanning)


----------



## Karen Fenech

Thanks, all, for the tags.  I greatly appreciate it.

Have now also tagged:

Elizabeth Reyes
Terry Erwin
Doranna - got your latest, Making The Rules
Bob Avey
Rudolf Kerkhoven
Brendan Cody
Suzanne Tyrpak
Ryne Douglas Pearson
Elita Daniels
K C May
Valmore Daniels
Laura Vosika
D. Nathan Hilliard
Lauren Burd
L C Evans
Pamela Burford
J R Chase

Will continue tagging.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## SidneyW

Thanks to everyone who did my new listings. I got some more people this a.m. (Some I was hitting some new-to-me tags, most all new)

Theapatra
EliRey
Linda S. Prather Author
Ryne 
Victorine
Learnmegood
Farrellclaire
Rudykerkhoven
J.R. Chase


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Just tagged Sidney, and that appears to have caught me up again.  Thanks for the tags back guys.




Linda


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Congrats on the new releases Sidney.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Maker and with that I am caught up.


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged...

Maker (and thanks for adding me to your list)
xandy3 (all books)
SidneyW (all books)


----------



## Amyshojai

I think that I'm caught up for the weekend...until all the new books hit! *s*


----------



## rudykerkhoven

Tagged a few this morning...


Shades: Death and White Satin 
Shades: A Memory of Me 
Tales of Nur: The Passage of the Coral Horn 
Tales of Nur: The Barrow Wolf 
Talented Horsewoman 
Fast Fat Loss for Busy Professionals 


I think that's all the untagged ones I can find in the last 10 pages.

And thanks to those who've tagged mine.  I'm only 13 away from reaching 100 Choose Your Own Adventure tags, all thanks to you...


----------



## SidneyW

Thanks, Ricky! And thanks to everyone for the tags.

I just did: liam.judge


----------



## Sandra Edwards

If you're new to the thread--welcome aboard--I tagged you.

If you have a new book out--congrats--I tagged you. Print versions, too.

Thanks to all who are tagging my books. In addition to my Kindle versions (links are the covers in my siggie), the print version of Incredible Dreams could use a little tagging, too 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/1453780874/

Sandy
*My way of simplifying the tagging notification process*


----------



## theaatkinson

it's getting harder for me to find untagged books, but I'm still looking. trust me, if you are listed in pages 1-20 and 218 till now, I've got you.

phew. this is busy wrist breaking work.

but worth it!
thanks to everyone who has tagged OIT and SLOC in the US; I really appreciate it. I'm almost to 40 tags. I'm hoping to get to 50 by the end of the weekend. it's like a new personal goal.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  

Have tagged

JL Bryan x 3
EliRey
SidneyW x 3
Sandra's print version


----------



## Gertie Kindle

theapatra said:


> it's getting harder for me to find untagged books, but I'm still looking. trust me, if you are listed in pages 1-20 and 218 till now, I've got you.
> 
> phew. this is busy wrist breaking work.
> 
> but worth it!
> thanks to everyone who has tagged OIT and SLOC in the US; I really appreciate it. I'm almost to 40 tags. I'm hoping to get to 50 by the end of the weekend. it's like a new personal goal.


Just to give you a little perspective, if you click on contemporary fiction and then narrow the search by kindle book, you're on Page 3, #21. Not bad, huh?


----------



## theaatkinson

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just to give you a little perspective, if you click on contemporary fiction and then narrow the search by kindle book, you're on Page 3, #21. Not bad, huh?


not bad indeed! I haven't even looked, lately, but last I did, a karma tag search brought me up to #3. ha. way to go KB!

for anyone who comes in later, i think it might be easier for you (if you plan to tag me, and I hope you do) to just copy and paste this into the box for OIT so you don't have to click so much. hope that helps someone.

past lives, reincarnation, fiction, novel, contemporary fiction, karma, forgiveness, siblings, salvation, kindle book, kindle, indie, indie author, book

and for SLOC

kindle, indie author, same sex relationship, literary fiction, kindle authors, addiction, gritty, enabling, contemporary fiction, domestic violence, women, chick lit, family, family relationships


----------



## keithdbz

Time for me to do another round. If anyone feels inclined, could you tag my newest creation in mu sig? Thank you.


----------



## Maria Romana

Hi folks,

Got new people & new books.

Please tag if you haven't already, and show some love to those below-the-fold "Kindle" tags.

Thanks,
Maria

_Little Miss Straight Lace_ on Amazon
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ on Amazon UK


----------



## keithdbz

Sidney, while reading the product description after tagging THE GIFT, I noticed a typo. Might one to get that corrected, should be easy enough. Here's the line:

Veronica Mallory's father gives her a doll house that looks incredibly real. At first, she's thrilled with the ancient treasure, but then it *beings* (should be begins?) to have a strange and violent effect on her friends and family. Can she unlock the gift's dark secrets in time to save those she loves?


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Behind the Stained Glass.


----------



## Debra L Martin

I am so behind on my tagging.  I was tagging regularly and then I somehow injured my back and all my tagging came to a dead stop.  Have been bedridden since Sept. 1, but hopefully a recent treatment will help and I'll be on my feet again soon.  I plan to just start at the last page and start tagging backwards until I find a book I've already tagged.

Boy, do I have a lot of tagging to do which I hope to start next week and of course, I would appreciate tags back.  I feel like I missed so much...time to get back into the swing of things.

Welcome to all the new people and I'll be tagging your books soon.

Deb


----------



## Guest

theapatra said:


> not bad indeed! I haven't even looked, lately, but last I did, a karma tag search brought me up to #3. ha. way to go KB!
> 
> for anyone who comes in later, i think it might be easier for you (if you plan to tag me, and I hope you do) to just copy and paste this into the box for OIT so you don't have to click so much. hope that helps someone.


I just wanted to say that the cover art for OIT is jarring and gorgeous. I particularly like the way the light reflects down toward the title.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Keith, I tagged you.

Welcome back, Deb. Sorry to hear about your back. I know how bad that can be. Don't overdo. The tags won't go anywhere.


----------



## theaatkinson

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> I just wanted to say that the cover art for OIT is jarring and gorgeous. I particularly like the way the light reflects down toward the title.


oh. My. what a fabulous thing to discover as I was seeing what other books to tag. thank you. really. I did my own cover art and it's really cool to see someone likes it. I'm wishing I'd done something different now I see all the other beautiful covers, but this makes me feel good.

thank you for taking the time to say so.


----------



## Staceywb

All caught up on the last 20 pages or so.  Thanks for the tags everyone!

Stacey


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

All 3 of Xandy's
Both of Sidney's new ones
All 4 of Debra's
All 3 of Carla's
Abraham's Treasure
Behind the Stained Glass

Return tag's appreiciated, link in my sig, and thanks!


----------



## xandy3

Thanks to everybody who has tagged my books!  tagging back as we speak


----------



## SidneyW

I just got:


Swcleveland
Staceywb
Deb Martin


Thanks everyone!


----------



## kahuna

*MAKER
THEAPATRA
KEITHDBZ
XANDY3
POUSCROAKUS, *

I went to the amazon page for your book and tagged your book's product tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me "relationships," "love," "sexuality," "romance," "erotica," "psychology," "self help," "spirituality," "passion," "erotic," "sensual," "lovers," and "health."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Maud Muller

Just tagged the following:

Joanne Skerrett
Carla Rene
K Crumley
Sidney Williams
Karen Fenech
Sandra Edwards
Keith Gouveia
Debra Martin

As usual, I hit all tags or the first 15 if more than that are listed. Also, I can't always remember which Amazon account I'm signed in as (I have two) so I may have tagged some authors' books twice, but I guess that can't hurt can it?


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Hi everyone   

Tagged:  

Kahuna
Keith Gouevia
Thea Atkinson
K Crumley
Sidney Williams
Deb Martin (your latest one) 

Thanks for all the tagbacks guys!!


----------



## Roger E. Craig - novelist

Thanks for my tags. Caught up again, latest tagged.  Please tag  mine if not already done.

Sidney w
Zandys
Theapatra
Bards and Sages  (I did not see an Amazon link to click on? I''ll look for you next time)
Keithdbz
Sandra Edwards
Rudyker Hoven
Farrel claire
Eli rey
JR chase
Maker
Karen WB
Opuscroakus
Zack hamric
Harp Writer
Lauren Saga
MRPLD
Markus kane
Raventa
Kyrin


----------



## Laurensaga

All caught up since last post on page 225.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Congratulations Gertie.   Yep, Ariana's Pride is once more at the top of the historical romance category.


----------



## rudykerkhoven

Just tagged:

GNELFS
Behind The Stained Glass
Forever Mine (The Moreno Brothers)
Dark and Darker 


That's all I can find right now that I haven't tagged already...  And thanks to all those who've tagged mine.  Only 10 more to 100!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Congratulations Gertie.  Yep, Ariana's Pride is once more at the top of the historical romance category.


Thanks Ricky. I was at 231, then they bumped up that thread and I dropped to 230. Back up to 231 and still on top.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new books. And thanks for all the tag-luv, this morning my "kitten" book was ranked #1 in both kindle and print under "cat breeds" yee-haw!


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up again... and thanks for all the tags for the new CARNACKI one folks.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Thanks Ricky. I was at 231, then they bumped up that thread and I dropped to 230. Back up to 231 and still on top.


Rock on Gertie!

Congratulations Amy!


----------



## theaatkinson

Ricky Sides said:


> Congratulations Gertie.  Yep, Ariana's Pride is once more at the top of the historical romance category.


that's awesome. no wonder tag was so much fun as a kid.


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged...

keithdbz


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Keith and Debra x 3 (don't know how I missed you, but I did).  Caught up again.


Linda


----------



## liam.judge

SidneyW said:


> Thanks, Ricky! And thanks to everyone for the tags.
> 
> I just did: liam.judge


Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

Ricky Sides said:


> Congratulations Amy!


Thanks!


----------



## Ed_ODell

Tagged:

Aris Whittier
Jan Hurst Nicholson
EliRey
Eileen Mueller
LCEvans
Ryne
TWErvin
Steve Silkin
Linda Prather
L. Bowen
Bob Avey
Susanne Tyrpec
Steven Hawk
Roger Craig
swcleveland

Welcome, new authors! May you see great success!


----------



## traceya

Another tagging spree -
Markus
Willie's new one
Carla's x all
Xandy x all
Sidney's new one
Keith's

Welcome to the newcomers and thanks for all the tags back  

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Staceywb

Hey all, my new short story Day of Sacrifice is up.  Could you please give it some tag love?  I just added 15 tags, so I hope they show up.

Thanks!

Stacey


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done. Good luck with the new release.


----------



## MPBraden

Thank you so much, those of you who purchased this book, as well as those who've commented in this thread. Your kind words mean so much!


If you are someone who has purchased this book, or plans on purchasing it, it would mean the world if you would tell us how much you enjoyed it, and perhaps leave a review and rating on the kindle page. Thank you!  Wink


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got  you tagged, Stacey. Lotsa Luck with the new one.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  
have got

Ed_ODell
Day of Sacrifice


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Stacey's Day of Sacrifice, and I think I'm all caught up.


Linda


----------



## Maria Romana

Caught up again. I'm so on top of things lately, I'm scaring myself.

Please tag if you haven't already, and be kind to those below-the-fold "Kindle" tags.

Thanks, everybody,
Maria

_Little Miss Straight Lace_ on Amazon
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ on Amazon UK


----------



## DonnaFaz

Tagged Sidney and Keith. Please tag me in return. Thanks!

Deb, I hope you're feeling better soon.

I'm all caught up.

~Donna~


----------



## Staceywb

Ricky Sides said:


> Done. Good luck with the new release.


Thank you!


----------



## Steve Silkin

i believe i've tagged everything from pages 169 through 229. i'll keep working my way backwards. if you reciprocate, i'll appreciate!!!


----------



## Karen Fenech

Thank you so much, Eileen.  I went back to check but I had already tagged your book.

I'm almost caught up as well.  Thanks to all who have tagged my books.  

Regards,
Karen


----------



## WilliamEsmont

Caught up

The following have been tagged:

Laurensaga
William Meikle
theapatra
Staceywb
SidneyW
keithdbz
xandy3
J.R. Chase
EliRey
Ryne Douglas Pearson
farrellclaire
Maker
opuscroakus
MrPLD
harpwriter
kyrin
ravendta
catherinedurkinrobinson
Aris Whittier
Vyrl
L. Bowens
bobavey
SuzanneTyrpak
HaemishM
Doranna
M.R. Mathias (new one)
HL Arledge
brickwallwriter
Lexi Revellian

And I've got a new one out - would appreciate the tags as well old and new..

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0046LU8VK


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged The Patriot Parody.


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged...

Staceywb (new book)
WilliamEsmont (new book)


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged William Esmont - Patriot

All caught up again. If you missed me, please tag.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003U4WVQ4/
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003UHVS9C/

Linda


----------



## Gertie Kindle

William, I think you messed up your tags. You didn't put commas between some of them or typed them in without hitting enter or go and then put in a whole bunch of spaces after. I separated them out and voted down he run-on tag with the spaces after it.


----------



## SidneyW

I got: 


Sandra Edwards
Keithdbz
Tyler Nunnally
Roger E. Craig – novelist
Laurensaga
Steve Silkin
Karen Fenech

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Karen Fenech

Thank you very much, Sidney.  I have now tagged your three books.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Day of Sacrifice
Three Minutes More (paperback)
The Patriot Paradox


----------



## Guest

OK, I think I've managed to get through everyone on the last eight pages (ye gods, we need an Amazon bulk tag hack!). Working my way backwards!

If folks would be so kind:

The Doom Guardian
Bardic Tales and Sage Advice , vol II (horror, fantasy, sci fi, witches, aliens, short stories)
Beneath the Surface of Things

As an FYI: Someone on another forum made a point of noting that you should leave a page open for a few seconds after tagging. Amazon apparently has a flood filter and if you tag quickly and leave the page it doesn't always register the tags. So I've been lingering for a few moments on each book to make sure the tags take.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got Stacy, William and Julie...all the new ones, and caught up again.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Got the Bards and Sages books.


----------



## keithdbz

I'm caught up, thanks to everyone who tagged Behind The Stained Glass.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

I gotta start coming back here more than every 12 days ... all these new books!

I didn't _quite _ get caught up (inlaws coming over in a few minutes and so many new books!), but I'll catch up later tonight.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your books, Julie. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged:*

theapatra
raventda (2nd book)
markus_kane
Maker
opuscroakus
xandy3
keithdbz
williamesmont (2nd book)
Bards and Sages (Julie)

If you haven't had the chance, please tag Flank Hawk  (Kindle & print). See signature. Thanks!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Bards and Sages (Julie) and Keith. All caught up again.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003U4WVQ4/
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003UHVS9C/

Linda


----------



## jwasserman

tagged

Beneath the Surface of Things 
Behind The Stained Glass 
Excuse Me, Miss 
Day of Sacrifice 
One Insular Tahiti 
The Right Path (Novelette in Dark Future Series) 
The Secret Language of Crows


----------



## Zack Hamric

WilliamEsmont said:


> Caught up
> 
> And I've got a new one out - would appreciate the tags as well old and new..
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0046LU8VK


William, Tagged Both of yours...Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> OK, I think I've managed to get through everyone on the last eight pages (ye gods, we need an Amazon bulk tag hack!). Working my way backwards!
> 
> If folks would be so kind:
> 
> The Doom Guardian
> Bardic Tales and Sage Advice , vol II (horror, fantasy, sci fi, witches, aliens, short stories)
> Beneath the Surface of Things
> 
> As an FYI: Someone on another forum made a point of noting that you should leave a page open for a few seconds after tagging. Amazon apparently has a flood filter and if you tag quickly and leave the page it doesn't always register the tags. So I've been lingering for a few moments on each book to make sure the tags take.


Julie, Tagged all 3...Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

Guys, I just released the *paperback version of CRESCENT RISING*.....If you would be so kind as to donate a little tag lovin'- the paperback is the one on the right in my signature....

Thanks! 
Zack


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Zack Hamric said:


> Guys, I just released the *paperback version of CRESCENT RISING*.....If you would be so kind as to donate a little tag lovin'- the paperback is the one on the right in my signature....
> 
> Thanks!
> Zack


Gotcha!

You know, this tagging thread is also an incentive to write more. I'm tagging all these people who have been busy writing new books and I haven't put out anything since the end of August. Shame on me.


----------



## Maud Muller

Tagged Thea Atkinson and gave some tag love to SW Benefiel's Day of Sacrifice.

Eileen


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you Zack. All caught up...for now.


----------



## Karen Fenech

I have tagged:

William Esmont - your new book; I'd already tagged the others.
Lauren Burd - paperback edition.  I'd already tagged the Kindle edition
Thea Atkinson
Edward O'Dell
Maria Elizabeth Romana
Deb Martin
K Crumley
JL Bryan
Claire Farrell
Julie Ann Dawson
Zack - have now also tagged the paperback edition

Regards,
Karen


----------



## EliRey

Alright I've been really slacking the last few days because I've been on a roll in my writing and when I get on a roll I just can't stop.. yes MOUNDS of laundry piling up. Anyway was finally gonna do some major tagging in between loads of clothes and not sure if this is my puter or an Amazon glitch but it's happend before. I go to tag, see the tags but no boxes next to them for me to tag... and I tried several different books. I'll come back later and try again. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Caught up to page 230 (finally - that'll teach me to wait two weeks between tagging sessions  )


----------



## Gertie Kindle

EliRey said:


> Alright I've been really slacking the last few days because I've been on a roll in my writing and when I get on a roll I just can't stop.. yes MOUNDS of laundry piling up. Anyway was finally gonna do some major tagging in between loads of clothes and not sure if this is my puter or an Amazon glitch but it's happend before. I go to tag, see the tags but no boxes next to them for me to tag... and I tried several different books. I'll come back later and try again. Anyone else experiencing this?


When you go to the product page, press tt and a window will pop up. All the tags are underneath the box and you can click on each. Then click SAVE.


----------



## EliRey

Margaret, 

It's the wierdest thing. I don't see a tt button. On yours for example I even clicked on "see all 29 tags" and it opens up another window and shows all 29 even shows me how many tags you have per category but no boxes next to them for me to tag. Like I said this is happend before and after a few hours I tried again and they were there so I won't worry too much unless the boxes are still not there in a few hours.  

Thanks!


----------



## Thea J

Okay, I ignored this thread for well over a month, and I've spent hours today catching up.  

I was delighted to realize, since I forgot, how many books I clicked on and found I'd already tagged. On the other hand, my right hand is numb and I'm going to get off this computer and try to get feeling back in my fingers. Furthermore, I've done nothing about the UK thread, but that's for another day!

Have a happy day, everyone!


----------



## theaatkinson

phew. caught up again.


----------



## Zack Hamric

EliRey said:


> Thanks!


EliRey- Tagged ya!
Zack


----------



## William L.K.

Wow! What a nice way for all us indie authors to help each other out.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Voice-ebook/dp/B001ROAHYW

That's my link for anyone who wants to tag away.
I have some time to kill right now so I am going back to the top of this list and tag as many of you as I can.

Thanks in advance for anyone who has the time to tag me back


----------



## William L.K.

DonnaFaz said:


> I've recently discovered how important tagging is in product placement and I am looking for authors who would be willing to tag my book, The Merry-Go-Round. Here's a link --> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002ZNJL78
> 
> I would be happy to reciprocate on both electronic and print books. I've read that the choice of tags is important. Amazon allows each tagger 15 tags per product. I would prefer the use of: romance, chick lit, women's fiction, fiction, contemporary romance...or you could just check the boxes of the tags I already have. Let me know which tags you'd like for me to use when I tag your book!
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> ~Donna~
> 
> I just started tagging, you were first. I didn't know Amazon only allows you to tag 15 items, I tried to tag more but they wouldn't let me.


----------



## Thea J

Gotcha, scififan!


----------



## William L.K.

Thea J said:


> Gotcha, scififan!


Thanks! I just tagged you back


----------



## Zack Hamric

scififan said:


> Thanks! I just tagged you back


William, Tagged ya!

Zack


----------



## William L.K.

Ok, this may have been asked before, But I am quite ignorant with this tagging thing.  
Why is it so important?

I suppose I am going to see first hand because my book has not been selling too well this month and I only have a couple of tags.  I will let you all know if it helps.


----------



## William L.K.

Zack Hamric said:


> William, Tagged ya!
> 
> Zack


Thanks Zack, I just tagged you back.
AWESOME sales ranking on amazon btw. congrats!!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You're tagged, scififan.  

People can search by "products tagged with" and find your book. The higher up you are, the more likely it is that someone will find you. If people are in the "community" of one of your tags, they can click on products above it and look at everything with that tag. They can also add another tag to further refine the search. That's why it's good to have kindle and kindle book as part of your tags. That sorts out dvds and paperbooks.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Scififan, just tagged your book.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## William Meikle

scififan said:


> Thanks Zack, I just tagged you back.
> AWESOME sales ranking on amazon btw. congrats!!!!


This other sci-fi fan William got you too... welcome to the thread


----------



## Guest

OK, all of this tagging is causing my Amazon suggestions to go nuts. I log on to my Amazon pages and my "suggested reading" is full of romance novels, spy thrillers, and...er...some book covers I would be embarassed if my mother saw on my monitor. 

WHAT ON EARTH DO YOU PEOPLE HAVE ME TAGGING!?


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> OK, all of this tagging is causing my Amazon suggestions to go nuts. I log on to my Amazon pages and my "suggested reading" is full of romance novels, spy thrillers, and...er...some book covers I would be embarassed if my mother saw on my monitor.
> 
> WHAT ON EARTH DO YOU PEOPLE HAVE ME TAGGING!?


My mother would love those covers. At age 88, she's still checking out guys.


----------



## William Meikle

Another new one from me. Darkness Follows, a short story collection.

As ever, all tags much appreciated.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0046ZRKP8


----------



## Thea J

Done, williemeikle.


----------



## SidneyW

Backtracking a little I got:


MrPLD
opuscroakus

Looking for others I haven't tagged yet.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged it Willie.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gotcha, Willie.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Zack's paperback, Willie's Darkness Follows and William's The Voice.  All caught up again.  Whew!



Linda


----------



## Victorine

Okay, got all the new books.  

And I totally know what you mean, Bards.  Heeheehee!

Vicki


----------



## William L.K.

Valmore Daniels said:


> Caught up to page 230 (finally - that'll teach me to wait two weeks between tagging sessions  )


Just tagged you (Along with a lot of others from this thread, I have some catching up to do)

Just wanted to say congrats on your awesome sales ranking on amazon! I'm looking forward to sampling your work as soon I can!


----------



## kahuna

*SCIFIFAN*,

I went to the amazon page for your book and tagged your book's product tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me "relationships," "love," "sexuality," "romance," "erotica," "psychology," "self help," "spirituality," "passion," "erotic," "sensual," "lovers," and "health."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*:

scififan
Thea J (Kindle & print)
williemeikle (new book)

If you haven't had the chance yet, please tag Flank Hawk  (Kindle & print). See signature.
Thanks.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Gonna try to keep on top of it and check in every day or so.  Caught up to the end of page 231


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:  

Julie's 3
Crescent Rising (PB)
The Voice
and
Darkness Follows

To those who've tagged back:  Thanks!


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

I believe I'm all caught up. Tagged
Stacey Wb
Steve Silkin
lc evans
Sidney W
Karen French
theapatre
Thea Atkinson
Eli Ray
Keith Gouviea
Willim Esmot
Lauren Burd
Xandy x
K Crumley
Markus Kane
Kevin Domenic
Steve Faber

Aris Whittier
L Bowens
Laua Vosika
HL Aldredge

Thanks to all who have tagged mine and of course if you haven't please do.

Ann
Lori Brighton


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged Willie Meikle (your new book. I'd already tagged the others).

Lori Brighton, thank you so much for the tags.  I'd already tagged your book.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## William L.K.

kahuna said:


> *SCIFIFAN*,
> 
> I went to the amazon page for your book and tagged your book's product tags.
> 
> This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.
> 
> If you have a moment, please tag for me "relationships," "love," "sexuality," "romance," "erotica," "psychology," "self help," "spirituality," "passion," "erotic," "sensual," "lovers," and "health."
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
> 
> just tagged you~
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Kahuna


----------



## William L.K.

I am tagging as many as I can.  I just found out about this thread so I still have some catching up to do.  Whew!  It's like a full time job lol, but I'll catch up soon.

Just out of curiousity?

What tag titles have you all found to be the most helpful/useful/productive?


----------



## Maker

I've been tagging willy nilly and I hope to get to everyone at some point. THanks to those who have tagged me! This thing really works -- my downloads have increased.


----------



## Guest

scififan said:


> I am tagging as many as I can. I just found out about this thread so I still have some catching up to do. Whew! It's like a full time job lol, but I'll catch up soon.
> 
> Just out of curiousity?
> 
> What tag titles have you all found to be the most helpful/useful/productive?


Think about your target market. What might they be searching for? It's not neccessary about what are the most "popular" tags, but the most relevant to your book. If you were a customer searching for books like yours, what words would you put in the search box?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

scififan said:


> I am tagging as many as I can. I just found out about this thread so I still have some catching up to do. Whew! It's like a full time job lol, but I'll catch up soon.
> 
> Just out of curiousity?
> 
> What tag titles have you all found to be the most helpful/useful/productive?


You need broad genre tags and then some to narrow the search. Go to the amazon communities and find the most active communities in your genre. For example, mystery. If that is your genre you could add such tags as cozy mystery, suspense, thriller, paranormal, romance, some of which are also very popular communities.

As Julie said, the important thing is that your book has to fit whatever tags you choose.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got caught up with the new books. Hopefully by Friday my latest will go live, too!   Thanks for all the recent tag-lovin' and my Oct sales started out slow...but have begun  up. Still just that one lonely UK sale...but at least it's not that gray box-o-despair.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Hi Everyone,

I have a new book available for Kindle. I would greatly appreciate if you could also tag this book. The title is Unholy Angels.

The link can be found in my signature beside Gone and Betrayal, but here it is as well:

http://www.amazon.com/UNHOLY-ANGELS-ebook/dp/B0046ZS2CS%3FSubscriptionId%3D1QZMGW0RRJC2PX87HDR2%26tag%3Dsalranexp-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB0046ZS2CS


Many thanks!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up again... and starting to feel a bit guilty at asking for tags for all my books as the number is rising fast and will probably be over 20 very soon. Maybe I need a rota system or something


----------



## Gertie Kindle

New one is tagged, Karen. Good luck.

Willie, you're inspiring me to catch up with you. I don't know if that's possible, but I'm trying. I'll have a new one out by Thanksgiving.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Gertie, thank you so much.  I appreciate it.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Victorine

Tagged your new one, Karen.  And I've resigned myself to never catching up to Willie.  

Vicki


----------



## Karen Fenech

Vicki, thanks so much.  Greatly appreciated! 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Amyshojai

Done Again


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your new book Karen.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Ricky, thank you so much!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Ricky Sides

My pleasure. 

If you could, would you please check to see if you've tagged Ariana's Pride by Margaret Lake? She needs a few more tags in _historical romance_.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0028K3CAA?tag=kbpst-20

Thank you for considering this request.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Thea J

Caught up!


----------



## Karen Fenech

Hi Ricky,

I just went to Margaret Lake's page for Ariana's Pride but I'm at my limit for tagging her book unless you'd like me to remove one of my tags for something else to tag historical romance?  Let me know.  Happy to do it.  : ) 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Karen Fenech

Thank you, Thea! : ) 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Ricky Sides

Yes, if it's not too much trouble. She's two away from the top in that category.


----------



## theaatkinson

Karen Fenech said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have a new book available for Kindle. I would greatly appreciate if you could also tag this book. The title is Unholy Angels.
> 
> The link can be found in my signature beside Gone and Betrayal, but here it is as well:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/UNHOLY-ANGELS-ebook/dp/B0046ZS2CS%3FSubscriptionId%3D1QZMGW0RRJC2PX87HDR2%26tag%3Dsalranexp-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB0046ZS2CS
> 
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> Regards,
> Karen


gotcha!


----------



## kcmay

I'm all caught up with new kindle books AND paperbacks! (whew!) That'll teach me to put off tagging and then go out of town.

If you haven't yet, please tag the two Kindle books in my sig that have links (VoV isn't ready yet) plus the two paperbacks:

TKL: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1453805869
SS: http://www.amazon.com/Sole-Sacrifice-K-C-May/dp/1453792813

Thanks!


----------



## Karen Fenech

Ricky, I just tagged "historical romance" for Ariana's Pride.  All the best to Margaret with the top spot!  : ) 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Karen Fenech

K C, I tagged your paperbacks (I had previously tagged your Kindle editions).

Thank you so much for also tagging my books.  Much appreciated!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Staceywb

All caught up from page 228.  Thanks for all the tags on Day of Sacrifice!  Much appreciated.

Stacey


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you Karen. It was nice of you to go to the extra effort.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Stacey, thank you very much!  : )  (I have already tagged you).

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Karen Fenech

Ricky, you're very welcome.  I was very glad to do that.

Thanks again for tagging for me.  : ) 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Aris Whittier

Ricky and Stacy I just go you two  

I have a quick question...I've been clicking "agree with these taggs" but I'm not really sure what that feature actually is. Does it help with placement when someone searches?

Thanks!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Aris Whittier said:


> Ricky and Stacy I just go you two
> 
> I have a quick question...I've been clicking "agree with these taggs" but I'm not really sure what that feature actually is. Does it help with placement when someone searches?
> 
> Thanks!


Nope. Clicking _agree with these tags_ just opens the option to let the mouse hover over a box so that you can either agree or disagree with the tags. You still have to manually check the options for the tags. It is designed primarily to permit a person to disagree with the tags.


----------



## Aris Whittier

Thanks Ricky now I understand. I did click on them too so they counted


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> My pleasure.
> 
> If you could, would you please check to see if you've tagged Ariana's Pride by Margaret Lake? She needs a few more tags in _historical romance_.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0028K3CAA?tag=kbpst-20
> 
> Thank you for considering this request.
> 
> Have a great day,
> Ricky


Aw, Ricky, you're enjoying this as much as I am. I can just hear the gnashing of teeth right now.


----------



## Amyshojai

That gnashing of teeth has become a chorus on some occasions, LOL! I've learned to check in at least once a day, and hopefully a couple of times. Otherwise, I go crosseye-blind and my hand freezes up from all the angst.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Karen, tagged your new one.  Gertie, checked on Ariana's Pride, but I had already tagged it.  All caught up again.


Linda


----------



## William L.K.

Wow!  Looks like this tag thing does work after all!
Thank you so much for all those who have tagged me so far.  I am busy, busy, busy tagging away, I will pay you all back asap.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

scififan said:


> Wow! Looks like this tag thing does work after all!
> Thank you so much for all those who have tagged me so far. I am busy, busy, busy tagging away, I will pay you all back asap.


You ought to put the link to your book in your siggy. If you don't know how, there's a thread stickied at the top of The Writers Cafe with easy to follow instructions.


----------



## dlanzarotta

Hi everyone,

I had been gone for a while, but I'm back and catching up on all the tagging.

If you guys are able to tag on Amazon UK, here the link from my novel:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Imprinted-Souls-Soul/dp/B003TLMJ9M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1287025453&sr=8-1

Thank you


----------



## traceya

Another tagging spree for me [really must check here more often  ]
Karen's new one
Keith
Zack's p/back
Bards & Sages x 3
Stacey's new one
William's new one
William LK 
Willie's new one
Got your p/backs KC
and they won't let me check historical romance more than once but I tried 

Cheers and thanks for the tags back,
Trace


----------



## William L.K.

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You ought to put the link to your book in your siggy. If you don't know how, there's a thread stickied at the top of The Writers Cafe with easy to follow instructions.


Thank you, I just did it!


----------



## Karen Fenech

Linda, thank you so much.  I checked back to make sure and had already tagged your books.

Tracey, thank you very much.  I also checked to make sure and tagged your books earlier as well.

Dianzarotta, I tried to tag you in the UK but Amazon wouldn't permit.  So sorry.

Regards, 
Karen


----------



## theaatkinson

How do we find out how many books we've tagged? I saw somoeone mention on the UK thread that they've tagged like 50 books and only had 5 tags on theirs.

I'm curious, cause I'm tagging like a fiend but it's slowing down in terms of finding folks I haven't got. The thread is huge.

thanks


----------



## farrellclaire

theapatra said:


> How do we find out how many books we've tagged? I saw somoeone mention on the UK thread that they've tagged like 50 books and only had 5 tags on theirs.
> 
> I'm curious, cause I'm tagging like a fiend but it's slowing down in terms of finding folks I haven't got. The thread is huge.
> 
> thanks


If you look at your profile on Amazon, you'll see a tag list on the left. If you click on all tags, you'll see how many products you've tagged.


----------



## theaatkinson

farrellclaire said:


> If you look at your profile on Amazon, you'll see a tag list on the left. If you click on all tags, you'll see how many products you've tagged.


thanks! looks like 87, so i think I did miss some. I got you though!

hoping to see 50 tags myself in the next day or so. I'm at 48. yay. It's exciting to see some numbers increase, at least, when my sales rank goes continually down.


----------



## farrellclaire

theapatra said:


> thanks! looks like 87, so i think I did miss some. I got you though!
> 
> hoping to see 50 tags myself in the next day or so. I'm at 48. yay. It's exciting to see some numbers increase, at least, when my sales rank goes continually down.


Sometimes it takes a few days for all of the tags to show up properly so you feel like you're not getting any then a whole bunch appear at once.


----------



## Guest

Karen Fenech said:


> Dianzarotta, I tried to tag you in the UK but Amazon wouldn't permit. So sorry.
> 
> Regards,
> Karen


I had the same issue. I don't think you can tag unless you are signed in at Amazon.uk. The Amazon.com account isn't linked to the other sites. 

Other than that, I got everyone that has posted the last couple of days.


----------



## LCEvans

Caught up again.

Linda


----------



## jwasserman

tagged 

One Night With The Fae 
Beneath the Surface of Things
UNHOLY ANGELS


----------



## Zack Hamric

farrellclaire said:


> If you look at your profile on Amazon, you'll see a tag list on the left. If you click on all tags, you'll see how many products you've tagged.


Claire, Tagged both of yours...Zack


----------



## William Meikle

Another new one from me today. As ever, all tags much appreciated

http://www.amazon.com/Midnight-Eye-Files-Sirens-ebook/dp/B00472O6PW


----------



## DonnaFaz

Karen Fenech said:


> Thank you so much, Eileen. I went back to check but I had already tagged your book.
> 
> I'm almost caught up as well. Thanks to all who have tagged my books.
> 
> Regards,
> Karen


Karen, I tagged your newest: Unholy Angels.

~Donna~


----------



## William L.K.

I have a question. 
My book is on Amazon.uk with no sales ranking, no reviews and no tags?
any way this can be fixed?

this is the link to the amazon uk version.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Voice/dp/B001ROAHYW


----------



## DonnaFaz

Okay, I'm caught up. I tagged:

WilliamEsmont: your newest
Bards and Sages: 3 books  Welcome!
Zack's pb
Thea's newest
Scififan: The Voice
Willie's Darkness Follows 
Sidney's The Gift
KC May: Sole Sacrifice
SW Benefiel: Day of Sacrifice

Please tag me back. Thanks!

~Donna~


----------



## William Meikle

scififan said:


> I have a question.
> My book is on Amazon.uk with no sales ranking, no reviews and no tags?
> any way this can be fixed?
> 
> this is the link to the amazon uk version.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Voice/dp/B001ROAHYW


UK reviews are only those done by UK buyers... US ones don't get transferred over. Same for the sales rankings.

I have however transferred over your US tags, and you should now go and post on the UK Tag exchange thread and join up there...

Willie


----------



## Karen Fenech

Donna, thanks so much for also tagging Unholy Angels.  Much appreciated.  (I tagged you some time ago).

Many thanks, J. Wasserman.  I'd also tagged you a while back.

Willie Meikle, I have now also tagged your newest.  I already tagged your other books.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## harpwriter

I haven't checked in for a week, but I'm continuing to tag steadily.  Thanks to all who are tagging mine, too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

dlanzarotta said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I had been gone for a while, but I'm back and catching up on all the tagging.
> 
> If you guys are able to tag on Amazon UK, here the link from my novel:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Imprinted-Souls-Soul/dp/B003TLMJ9M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1287025453&sr=8-1
> 
> Thank you


Yes, I can tag in the UK. I copied over your tags from the US.

My UK links are in my siggy if you would be so kind.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Willie, tagged your new one.

Julie, you can sign in to the UK with your US account, and you can tag, but the tags won't count until you buy something from the UK. Once you do that, you will also be able to post and review.

Scififan, I tagged The Voice in the UK.


----------



## William L.K.

williemeikle said:


> UK reviews are only those done by UK buyers... US ones don't get transferred over. Same for the sales rankings.
> 
> I have however transferred over your US tags, and you should now go and post on the UK Tag exchange thread and join up there...
> 
> Willie


Thank you so much!
I had no idea how to go about doing that.

I'm off to tag some more books now!

Many thanks to those who are tagging mine, I know I'm a late-comer to this forum so I appreciate it even more.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I'm caught up to this point. 

Ricky


----------



## Amyshojai

Got Willie's latest. All caught up.


----------



## Thea J

The only books I hadn't tqagged yet were theapatra's, so there they are, from one Thea to another.

I could click on tags on the Amazon UK site, but couldn't tag there. I can't even tag my own, which is sad…


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged _Francesca's Legacy._


----------



## Laurensaga

Whew didn't realize how far behind I was. All caught up now.


----------



## Amyshojai

Please tag my new one...Thanks in advance! It's not yet in my siggy, here's the link for ComPETability:

http://www.amazon.com/Dog-Cat-ComPETability-Peaceable-ebook/dp/B00472O7DI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287095443&sr=1-1


----------



## Karen Fenech

Thea J, I tagged your books.

Amy, just tagged your new one.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your new one Amy. Congrats on the new release.


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks Karen and Ricky! Took a while of fiddling to get the new book cover image to show (cutting out extraneous on the HTML codes


----------



## theaatkinson

Thea J said:


> The only books I hadn't tqagged yet were theapatra's, so there they are, from one Thea to another.
> 
> I could click on tags on the Amazon UK site, but couldn't tag there. I can't even tag my own, which is sad


oh my! another Thea. I'm all ferklempt. *waves shyly*


----------



## Karen Fenech

You're welcome, Amy.  All the best!

BTW - the new image looks great. : ) 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Amyshojai

Karen, THANK you so much!  I've tried to do a "theme" color coding with red for cats, blue for dogs, but didn't quite know how to handle both together. The original version was green with gold lettering so followed that lead. And the pet images come from my huge (did I say HUGE?!) stock of photos from shooting at cat shows and dog shows for the past decade or more. Also priced this one much lower than the others, so hope folks will find the inside of the book as appealing as the cover. 

You made my day!

Now I gotta go announce the new book-baby in its own thread.  

amy *purring happily*


----------



## William L.K.

williemeikle said:


> Another new one from me today. As ever, all tags much appreciated
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Midnight-Eye-Files-Sirens-ebook/dp/B00472O6PW


Just tagged ya. But I have a question. Norse Myths is one of your tags. What exactly is that?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your new one, Amy. Good luck with it.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

A Shunned Man
Francesca's Legacy
Unholy Angels
The Voice (uk)
Amy's new one (my dog _has_ a pet cat, btw )
Midnight Eye Files

Thanks to those who've tagged me back!


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks everyone! And yep, dogs do have "pet" cats. In my house, though, it's the cat that runs the dog...around and around and around...


----------



## Karen Fenech

Scott Cleveland, thanks so much.  I tagged your book some time ago.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## William Meikle

scififan said:


> Just tagged ya. But I have a question. Norse Myths is one of your tags. What exactly is that?


The story revolves around a tale of Loki... and Odin makes a brief appearance (or two)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norse_mythology


----------



## liam.judge

Hi Guys
Can anyone who hasn't tagged my e-book yet, help me out and tag it? I'm having a little trouble staying at the number 1 ranking position, so any help would be appreciated. My link is in my signature & here:

http://www.amazon.com/Personal-Finance-People-Hate-ebook/dp/B003R7LAI4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=digital-text&qid=1287153714&sr=1-1


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged...

Bards and Sages (Julie) All 3 books
Karen Fenech (latest book)
Thea J (latest book)
scififan
Willie Miekle (latest 2 books)
Amyshojai (latest book)
Margaret Lake ("Ariana's Pride")
dlanzarotta (Amazon u.k. book) 
LCEvans (all books)


----------



## Karen Fenech

Liam, thanks so much!  I tagged yours earlier.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I had already tagged you, Liam. I have the same problem. It's hard to stay in the #1 spot when people are voting down your tags.

At least in the #2 spot I'm with the top three on the side of the discussion group.


----------



## Amyshojai

Guess I don't get it...why would people vote down your tags? It's not like that's going to MAKE other people buy a different book instead. Sheesh.

Thanks to everyone who has tagged the new one (comPETability) and the print version (aging cat) and others.    Muchly appreciated.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Amyshojai said:


> Guess I don't get it...why would people vote down your tags? It's not like that's going to MAKE other people buy a different book instead. Sheesh.


They don't like my cover. I've gotten 38 negative votes in historical romance. It's so silly, but I can't post on "the other side" for the time being.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Amy,

They are doing it because they say her cover is too dark. To rationalize what they are doing to her, they are saying that she and her supporters must be using multiple accounts to have surpassed a famed writer in her tag count. Therefore, they feel free to do so. It's a shameful thread that illustrates mob mentality at its worst. It's a Cinderella story.   The wicked stepsisters don't want to let Margaret go to the ball. They really should read that book. It didn't end that well for the characters they're emulating. 

The ultimate irony of this whole saga is that in doing this, they are playing a role that they would no doubt loathe in their chosen genre.  If this were a historical romance, and Margaret were the victim of such villainy, these same misguided ladies would no doubt champion her cause.

Gertie, you hold your head up high. I've read the book. It does indeed deserve recognition.   I understand that you've worked to get your tags by participating in threads such as this and asking your readers to tag the book.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags 

have tagged

Farrellclaire x 2
Julie x 3
TheaJ x 2
Dlanzarotta


----------



## Maria Romana

Caught up again, peops. Please tag if you haven't already, and remember those below-the-fold "Kindle" tags.

Thanks,
Maria

_Little Miss Straight Lace_ on Amazon
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ on Amazon UK


----------



## Guest

farrellclaire said:


> If you look at your profile on Amazon, you'll see a tag list on the left. If you click on all tags, you'll see how many products you've tagged.


Just wanted to say I really like the new cover for _A Little Girl in My Room & Other Stories_. Huge difference in selling the vibe of the book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm still ahead, Ricky. As they say, there's no such thing as bad publicity.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm still ahead, Ricky. As they say, there's no such thing as bad publicity.


True, but the whole thing is just so unfair. However, karma will eventually even things up. It always does. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## HaemishM

Welcome to all the new authors. Thanks for the tagging help. 

I've gotten caught back up again. My three books are in my sig.


----------



## liam.judge

Thanks Karen and Gertie!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Imprinted Souls and Amy's new Dog and Cat.  Check a few others but all were tagged.  One of the things I noticed when I first started was I would hit the agree with tags key and later find out it didn't add my tags.  Now that I'm hitting the TT and doing the tags it always takes them.  Also let's me know real quick if I have already tagged a book.  The only time I have to go back is if someone requests a new tag on a book I've already tagged.

Thanks everyone for tagging my books, and if you haven't they're in the sig line.

Linda


----------



## William L.K.

Just wanted to say thanks to all those who have tagged me so far!
I am still catching up, I am tagging several every night.
I will get to around to everyone as soon as possible.

Any special requests for tags, just let me know!  I'm going through the list from the beginning and then jumping around here and there.
It is so awesome to see authors helping each other out like this.
Bravo to all!!!!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Linda S. Prather Author said:


> One of the things I noticed when I first started was I would hit the agree with tags key and later find out it didn't add my tags. Now that I'm hitting the TT and doing the tags it always takes them.
> 
> Linda


A closer look will show that the button says "Agree with tags?" There is a ? at the end. It gives you the option to disagree or to agree. It isn't a blanket statement that you agree with everything.

Well, leave for a few days and 6 new pages. New authors, new books. Well, all caught up again.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Amyshojai said:


> Guess I don't get it...why would people vote down your tags? It's not like that's going to MAKE other people buy a different book instead. Sheesh.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has tagged the new one (comPETability) and the print version (aging cat) and others.  Muchly appreciated.


I lost over 30 'romance' tags over a 2 day period not too long ago. I slowly, slowly made them up with the new authors who have joined the thread.

I tagged your new one, Amy. Congrats!

~Donna~


----------



## Roger E. Craig - novelist

Please tag my new book while I work on catching up on my tags.


----------



## Roger E. Craig - novelist

thanks for the tags. Caught up with tags again.
  Please tag mine.
Tagged this morning

Scififan
Haemish
Laurensaga


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Roger's new book.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Roger, tagged your new one. Congrats!

~Donna~


----------



## Thea J

Good Saturday morning! I've tagged everything I hadn't done yet and I feel virtuously all caught up.     And thank you to everyone who tagged my books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your new one, Roger. Good luck.


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up again...


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Roger's new one, and Willie somehow I missed The Invasion on yours, but it's tagged now.  I occasionally check authors with multiple books just to make sure I got them all.

Caught up.

Have a great Saturday!

Linda


----------



## William Meikle

Linda S. Prather Author said:


> Tagged Roger's new one, and Willie somehow I missed The Invasion on yours, but it's tagged now. I occasionally check authors with multiple books just to make sure I got them all.
> 
> Caught up.
> 
> Have a great Saturday!
> 
> Linda


Thanks Linda... you have to be quick to keep up with me at the moment. And I've got a shedload of 99c shorts coming soon to keep everybody busy


----------



## Aris Whittier

Linda S. Prather Author said:


> Tagged Imprinted Souls and Amy's new Dog and Cat. Check a few others but all were tagged. One of the things I noticed when I first started was I would hit the agree with tags key and later find out it didn't add my tags. Now that I'm hitting the TT and doing the tags it always takes them. Also let's me know real quick if I have already tagged a book. The only time I have to go back is if someone requests a new tag on a book I've already tagged.
> 
> Thanks everyone for tagging my books, and if you haven't they're in the sig line.
> 
> Linda


Linda I'm going to try the TT...thanks!


----------



## Zack Hamric

Roger E. Craig - novelist said:


> Please tag my new book while I work on catching up on my tags.


Roger, Tagged ya! Zack


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Tagged

ComPETabilty
HaemishM x 3
The Magician's Wrestler


----------



## rudykerkhoven

It's been a few days...

Tagged:
A Little Girl In My Room & Other Stories 
One Night With The Fae 
The Doom Guardian: Chronicles of Cambrea
Bardic Tales and Sage Advice (Volume 2)
Beneath the Surface of Things


----------



## Roger E. Craig - novelist

Thanks for the tags especially those on my new book - *The Magician's Wrestler.*



Caught up again with:

TheaJ
Bards and Sages
Dianzarotta
Valmore Daneils
Ed. O'Dell


----------



## Victorine

Caught up again.  

Vicki


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged Roger's new one--and thanks to all who've tagged my new (ComPETability) book. All caught up again!


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*:

Roger E Craig's newest: *The Magician's Wrestler*


----------



## Maria Romana

williemeikle said:


> Thanks Linda... you have to be quick to keep up with me at the moment. And I've got a shedload of 99c shorts coming soon to keep everybody busy


A "shedload". Hmm, interesting. An addition to my vocabulary...thanks  .
Caught up again,
Maria

_Little Miss Straight Lace_ on Amazon
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ on Amazon UK


----------



## Steve Silkin

just did some more tagging! i believe i got everything (including some i'd missed before!) from pages 150 through 236! if you reciprocate, i'll appreciate!!


----------



## Karen Fenech

I'm caught up (including the new ones).  If you'd also tag my three books, I'd greatly appreciate it.  Thank you so much! : ) 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Added Kindle Author and Kindle books to Steve Silkin x 4 (I had tagged you, but those were new tags since I first tagged you).  Karen was just checking yours and you may need to remind about the new one.  You have 24 tags on it, and 58 on the others.

All caught up again.

Linda


----------



## Learnmegood

Got scififan, liam's ebook, Roger, Steve's newest, and Haemish.

John


----------



## dcannon1

Hi All!

I've worked my way through a good portion of the pages and I think it's time to post my work for your tagging pleasure 



I'll continue to work through the pages (no small task!) and appreciate any tagging that anyone cares to provide for my book.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Dan,

I'd tagged your book at some point in the past.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Dan.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got yours, Dan.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Linda, thank you for the tags and for the suggestion that I remind everyone about my new book, Unholy Angels.  I very greatly appreciate if you could remember to tag it as well.  Thank you so much.  I'm caught up with tags at the moment, but will continue to check for new releases.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Dan Cannon.  All caught up at least for now.


Linda


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged...

HaemishM (latest book)
Roger E. Craig (latest book)
dcannon1

Thanks to LearnMeGood for the tags
Karen: I checked and i've tagged your latest book


----------



## Karen Fenech

Liam, thank you so much.  (I had already tagged your book).

Regards,
Karen


----------



## rudykerkhoven

Just tagged:

E-Commerce Guide to SEO, Copywriting, and Social Media
The Magician's Wrestler

...I guess that's it.  It's hard to find the new books.  There are so many that I don't remember tagging, click on it, but it's all been done already.  

Thanks to those who've tagged my book.  I'm 8 away from my goal.  Slowly, but surely...


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

I really need to check in more than once a week.  Whew!  All caught up now, though.  Got the following:

K. Domenic
M. Kane
L. Burd
J. Skerrett
C. Rene'
K. Crumley
K. French
S. Williams
E. O'Dell
W. Esmont
J.A. Dawson (et al)
W.L.K.
D. Lanzarotta
M.E. Ramona (UK)
R.E. Craig
D. Cannon

Thanks all!
Steve


----------



## Karen Fenech

Steve, thanks so much. I just went to your book page to check and saw that I had already tagged your book.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## SidneyW

Got dcannon1


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*:

dcannon1


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Karen Fenech said:


> Steve, thanks so much. I just went to your book page to check and saw that I had already tagged your book.
> 
> Regards,
> Karen


D'oh! I hate it when I misspell someone's name! That's a serious peeve of mine and it looks like I did that with yours. A thousand apologies! Fenech, Fenech, Fenech.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Steve, lol! : )  No problem at all about the spelling.  

Regards,
Karen


----------



## catherinedurkinrobinson

Completely caught up again. This is becoming a fun weekend ritual! Included new tags for:

dcannon1
scififan
Roger E. Craig - novelist
Thea J
theapatra
Bards and Sages (Julie)
farrellclaire
Laurensaga
dlanzarotta
Maker


----------



## Maud Muller

Can't believe I was so far behind. Went through and found the following that needed tagging by the Amazon Account I was signed in with. Have to remember to check and see that I'm signed in under the same account everytime I visit this thread. 

Thea Nilsson
William L.K.
Julie Ann Dawson
Kevin Wallis
Sidney Wiliams
PA Woodburn
Joanne Skerrett
Margaret Lake (Ariana's Pride)
Dan Cannon
Daniel Lanzarotta
Lauren Burd
Clarie Farrell
AMY Shojai (new book)
Roger Craig (The Magicians Wrestler)

That should be it for now.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Magician's Wrestler
E-Commerce Guide


----------



## DonnaFaz

Dan, I tagged your book. I'm all caught up.

Please tag me back! Thanks.

~Donna~


----------



## Amyshojai

I checked, and all caught up (for an hour maybe!  )  Thanks to all who've tagged mine, including the new ComPETability.


----------



## kahuna

Dear DCannon1,

I went to the amazon page for your book and tagged your book's product tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me "relationships," "love," "sexuality," "romance," "erotica," "psychology," "self help," "spirituality," "passion," "erotic," "sensual," "lovers," and "health."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## xandy3

Just caught up.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Steven's Peace Warrier.  Don't know how I missed it, but I did.  All caught up again.


Linda


----------



## dcannon1

Whew, this is no small task. Got through the first 100 pages or so (got a feeling this is going to take a minute to get caught up)

I appreciate all the tags on my book: E-Commerce: Guide to Copywriting, SEO, and Social Media so far!


----------



## Roger E. Craig - novelist

Caught up.  Added"

D. Cannon
C.D. robinson
T W Erwin


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Got E-Commerce Guide


----------



## Guest

OK, I'm caught up again.  Geesh, I spend a single weekend playing WOW and I come back to this...


----------



## William Meikle

And once again I'm caught up.

THE INVASION is now, thanks to the kind folks here... 

#1 in the alien invasion tag category
#4 in the end of the world category... it'd be nice to get that one to #1 too


----------



## SidneyW

I got catherinedurkinrobinson and a few more by William Meikle and one I hadn't tagged by David Dalglish

My books are now in the UK Amazon store as well. Just learned.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

SidneyW said:


> I got catherinedurkinrobinson and a few more by William Meikle and one I hadn't tagged by David Dalglish
> 
> My books are now in the UK Amazon store as well. Just learned.


Yup, we're all there. If you buy something from the UK site, a cheap book is best, you'll be able to tag, post and review over there.


----------



## William L.K.

Ok, I'm not completely caught up yet.  But I'm getting close.


----------



## theaatkinson

dcannon1 said:


> Whew, this is no small task. Got through the first 100 pages or so (got a feeling this is going to take a minute to get caught up)
> 
> I appreciate all the tags on my book: E-Commerce: Guide to Copywriting, SEO, and Social Media so far!


got you!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Can people tag my second novel?

Thanks in advance,
Dawn


----------



## William Meikle

Dawn McCullough White said:


> Can people tag my second novel?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Dawn


Done


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tagged, Dawn. Great cover.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Got you tagged, Dawn. Great cover.


Thanks 

Okay, I think I'm caught up... tagged~

Thea Atkinson
William L.K.
Margaret Lake
William Meikle
Bards & Sages
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Roger E Craig
Dan Cannon
Lina S. Prather
K. Crumley
E.M. Muller
Catherine Durkin Robinson
Karen French


----------



## Karen Fenech

Thanks, Dawn.  I tagged you too.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged it Dawn. Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## HL Arledge

Got it, Dawn. 

Excellent cover work! Did you do it yourself?


----------



## DonnaFaz

Tagged your new one, Dawn. Congrats!

~Donna~


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your new one, Dawn, congrats!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

HL Arledge said:


> Got it, Dawn.
> 
> Excellent cover work! Did you do it yourself?


Thanks. No, (Kurt Hanss) a friend does my covers. I'm very lucky.

Dawn


----------



## kyrin

Once more, I am all caught up with the tagging.

I really need my own tag bot.


----------



## HL Arledge

kyrin said:


> Once more, I am all caught up with the tagging.
> 
> I really need my own tag bot.


Me, too. I wonder if such a thing could be created.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

If you're new to the thread--welcome aboard--I tagged you.

If you have a new book out--congrats--I tagged you. Print versions, too.

Thanks to all who are tagging my books. In addition to my Kindle versions (links are the covers in my siggie), I have two books in print that could use a little tagging, too 

Incredible Dreams: http://www.amazon.com/dp/1453780874/

*And my new one*
Crazy For You: http://www.amazon.com/dp/1453787771/

Thanks,

Sandy
*My way of simplifying the tagging notification process*


----------



## Amyshojai

Sandra, got your new one!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up again. Got Dan & Dawn and paperbacks.



kyrin said:


> Once more, I am all caught up with the tagging.
> 
> I really need my own tag bot.


Isn't that another name for 'wife'?


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Sandra's new release. Congratulations.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your new one, Sandra. Good luck.


----------



## Learnmegood

Got dcannon and Dawn's newest.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Sandra, I have now also tagged your new one.  Thanks for tagging my books.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## liam.judge

tagged...

Bards and Sages (all books)
Dawn McCullough White (new book)
Sandra Edwards (new book)

re-tagged...

HL Arledge (some tags didn't stick so i re-tagged everything)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

liam.judge said:


> re-tagged...
> 
> HL Arledge (some tags didn't stick so i re-tagged everything)


I rechecked those books and found the same thing. I retagged, too.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  

Got
Dawn's new one
HL Arledge x 4
Sandra Edwards' new one


----------



## TonyG

Hello all-

My name is Tony Garison. I have been reading a book by a new self published author. The book has an intense story and great character development. I noticed that her tag numbers were low and wanted to get her numbers up. I think she really has something great to share. So if you could please help her with her tags. I would gladly go and tag anything for anyone in return.

Her book is called ICE MOON and her name is Kristy Quinn. www.icemoonseries.com

Thanks again I am sure this will really help her.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Tony,

What a generous offer! If you could provide the amazon.com link to Kristy's book, that would be helpful for all the "taggers" in the virtual room.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Here's the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Ice-Moon-ebook/dp/B0043GX2D4/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1284764308&sr=1-17


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks Ricky...I tagged the book.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Tony, I tagged Ice Moon. What a very nice thing you are doing!

~Donna~


----------



## Cliff Ball

Looks like I'm going to need to go through another 20 pages again.

I have another one I need to have tagged, the new paperback version of Out of Time:
http://www.amazon.com/Out-Time-2nd-Cliff-Ball/dp/1453896961

and here's the Kindle version, its still linked to the old paperback, and hopefully, Amazon will change it when they get around to reading my e-mail:

http://www.amazon.com/Out-of-Time-ebook/dp/B0014FX2FA/ Just tag science fiction, time travel for both and if you want to tag anything else, that's cool.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Amyshojai

Gotcha Cliff!

And I'd appreciate anyone tagging my latest (ComPETability) and the print version of Aging Cat...and any others you may have missed.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Ricky, thanks for providing the link.  

Tony, I tagged the book.  : ) 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Dawn's new one, HL x 4 and Kyrin.  All caught up again - I think.  Whew!


Linda


----------



## TonyG

Thank you Ricky, Amy, and Donna.

Donna I had already tagged yours because yours was the first in the post
Amy and Ricky I will go tag your suggestions now

Tony


----------



## Ricky Sides

You're welcome ladies.

Cliff, I tagged your book.

Thank you Tony.


----------



## TonyG

Ricky and Amy yours have been tagged

Karen thank you and yours have been taged too.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Tony, you're very welcome and thank you for also tagging my books.  I appreciate it.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks, thanks and...uhmn, thanks!


----------



## TonyG

Cliff and Linda yours have been tagged


----------



## Gertie Kindle

TonyG said:


> Hello all-
> 
> My name is Tony Garison. I have been reading a book by a new self published author. The book has an intense story and great character development. I noticed that her tag numbers were low and wanted to get her numbers up. I think she really has something great to share. So if you could please help her with her tags. I would gladly go and tag anything for anyone in return.
> 
> Her book is called ICE MOON and her name is Kristy Quinn. www.icemoonseries.com
> 
> Thanks again I am sure this will really help her.


one of the tags is misspelled. Kindle athros. I typed in the correct spelling, so if anyone tagged the wrong one, you might want to remove it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged both, Cliff.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thanks Gertie. I corrected my tags.


----------



## William Meikle

TonyG said:


> Hello all-
> 
> My name is Tony Garison. I have been reading a book by a new self published author. The book has an intense story and great character development. I noticed that her tag numbers were low and wanted to get her numbers up. I think she really has something great to share. So if you could please help her with her tags. I would gladly go and tag anything for anyone in return.
> 
> Her book is called ICE MOON and her name is Kristy Quinn. www.icemoonseries.com
> 
> Thanks again I am sure this will really help her.


Done, and welcome to the thread.


----------



## kcmay

Caught up again! Welcome new taggers.

If you haven't yet gotten my paperback (and ebooks in the sig), I'd appreciate it!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1453805869

Thanks!


----------



## J.M Pierce

Holy cow! I'm thirty pages behind? Really?

I'm going to shoot for fifteen pages tonight, and fifteen tomorrow night. Now, if I can just get through it without buying twenty new titles, it'll be a miracle. There are tons of new books in those thirty pages that I skimmed!

Sorry to be abscent for so long!

J.M.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Cameo
Ice Moon (+PB)
Out of Time (PB)

Everybody else: looks like I got you previously.


----------



## William L.K.

I just tagged everybody on the last two pages.
Authors with multiple books I tagged at least one.  

I'll do more tomorrow, it's bedtime!


----------



## Kevin D.

Tagged a bunch more.  Don't know if I can say I'm "caught up" but I am working on it!


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
Got Amy's new one,
Willie's new one
The Voice for UK
Roger's new one
Dan's
Dawn's new one
Sandy's p/back
Kristy's
Cliff's p/back

Caught up for now.... welcome to the newcomers, congratz  to those with new titles and thanks for all who've tagged me

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## harpwriter

Just another checking in saying I'm trying to get everyone, but as I came in around p 230 or 240, it'll take awhile.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I'm caught up for the moment.  

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Have tagged

Ice Moon
Out of Time x 2
Kinshield Legacy
Failing Test


----------



## theaatkinson

TonyG said:


> Hello all-
> 
> My name is Tony Garison. I have been reading a book by a new self published author. The book has an intense story and great character development. I noticed that her tag numbers were low and wanted to get her numbers up. I think she really has something great to share. So if you could please help her with her tags. I would gladly go and tag anything for anyone in return.
> 
> Her book is called ICE MOON and her name is Kristy Quinn. www.icemoonseries.com
> 
> Thanks again I am sure this will really help her.


what an awesome thing! tagged!


----------



## Guest

TonyG said:


> Hello all-
> 
> My name is Tony Garison. I have been reading a book by a new self published author. The book has an intense story and great character development. I noticed that her tag numbers were low and wanted to get her numbers up. I think she really has something great to share. So if you could please help her with her tags. I would gladly go and tag anything for anyone in return.
> 
> Her book is called ICE MOON and her name is Kristy Quinn. www.icemoonseries.com
> 
> Thanks again I am sure this will really help her.


So how do you know the author? Friend?


----------



## Guest

Annnnnddd I'm caught up again *pant pant*


----------



## LCEvans

Okay, I'm caught up. I think.

Linda


----------



## JDChev

Finally got caught up after letting my daily checks lapse - won't be doing that again.

I appreciate the tags on my books so far and would love it if I could get some going on my new work:



Thanks all!


----------



## Karen Fenech

J D, I tagged your new book. (I'd already tagged your first book).  Many thanks for tagging my books.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Mel Comley

Hi Donna,

I've tagged your great book, if you could do the same for me that would be brilliant. Only just learnt about tagging today myself.

Thank you.

Melx


----------



## Cliff Ball

Ok, I've caught up and tagged the ones I missed from the last 20 pages. Thank you everyone for doing my books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tagged, JD and Mel. Good luck.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Cliff, I just tagged your books.  Thank you for tagging mine in return.  I appreciate it.

Question for all - have any of you noticed that your tags are not increasing?  You've all so kindly been tagging my books and in the last several days, the number of tags have remained the same.  I'm wondering if the tag pages are not refreshing?

Regards,
Karen


----------



## J.M Pierce

I'm still going! Not caught up just yet, but close.

Take care all.

J.M.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got JD and Mel...congrats and good luck! thanks everyone for the tags...keep 'em coming!


----------



## Staceywb

I'm all caught up...tagged the new ones from the last 10 pages or so.  Could I get some tags for my new one, Glimmer?  Thanks!

Stacey


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  

Have tagged

JD Chev x 2
Melcom


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You're tagged, Stacey. Good luck with it.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you, Ryne. I love rights reversion, too.


----------



## D.M. Trink

Wow--I haven't been on here for a few weeks and I see that have a lot of catching up to do!

Tagged today:

Gertie's last one
Stacy's new one
Amy's last one
all of Karen F.'s

Thanks to all for tagging mine!
Delyse
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC&s=digital-text&qid=1287688359&sr=1-1


----------



## Karen Fenech

Ryne, I'm off to tag your book and may I also add I like rights reversion, too. : )  Thank you for tagging my books in return.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks Delise, looks like I'd already tagged yours.  

I've started checking in at least a couple times a day or I get waaaaaaaay behind.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Delyse, thank you so much.  I have now tagged your book.

Ryne, I tagged your new one.  I'd already tagged the others.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Karen Fenech

Ryne, thank you so much for the tags and for your comment about the cover. That's nice to hear. We tried to keep it as close to the original without infringement.  Excellent news that you're awaiting rights reversion on another four books! : )  

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged the new releases. Congratulations everyone.



Karen Fenech said:


> Question for all - have any of you noticed that your tags are not increasing? You've all so kindly been tagging my books and in the last several days, the number of tags have remained the same. I'm wondering if the tag pages are not refreshing?


Sometimes it takes a couple of days for tags to catch up on some books. I don't know why. But there is also the possibility that some people are voting your tags down. That happens if you crowd the wrong book. 

Have a great day,
Ricky

EDIT: I pulled up all of your books, and they are not being voted down, so it's probably just a matter of tag lag.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Ricky, thank you so much for the info about the tag lag, and for checking on the tag voting.  I wouldn't have known about either. This stuff is new to me! :  )  

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Ricky Sides

You're welcome.

If you ever suspect someone is voting down your tags you can check by clicking _Agree with these tags._ A small box will pop up to the right of the tags. Let your mouse hover over that box and you'll see the yes and no votes.

Try it with the action adventure tag on book 1 of my series and you'll see what I mean. I must have crowded the wrong book, because to say that the peacekeepers isn't action adventure is just silly. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## theaatkinson

well, I'm number 2 under Karma tags. so thanks a heap everyone!

caught up I think


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hey, that's great! Congratulations.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

JD's new one
Impending Justice
Glimmer


----------



## Amyshojai

OMG, my Complete Kitten Care is #1 in "Cat Care & Health."  THANKS FOR THE TAGS, youse guys ROCK!

amy---->purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ryne, tagged TOP TEN and stand ready to tag the next four.

Thea and Amy, congrats on the placement. I know how good that feels.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Tony, JD, Melcom, Ryne x 4, and a couple of others I've forgotten, including one of Willie's I didn't recognize the cover on so I checked.  All caught up again.


Linda


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Tagged~

Ryne Douglas Pearson
Amy Shojai
Kevin Domenic
Laura Vosika
L.C. Evans
J.D. Chevaliere
Mel Comley
Stacey Wallace Benefiel
Kristy Quinn


----------



## SidneyW

Got Karen Fenech – Unholy Angels
badtrink

Amazon's being a little sluggish. I'll try to do more later.


----------



## SidneyW

OK, Amazon woke up again for me. I got:


Dawn McCullough White
Melcom
JDChev
Cliff Ball
LCEvans


----------



## Karen Fenech

Sidney, thank you so much.  I greatly appreciate you tagging Unholy Angels.  I checked your books to make sure and I had already tagged them.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Ricky Sides

Congratulations Amy!


----------



## Debra L Martin

Hi All,

Still recovering from a back injury, but I'm back to the tagging thread - oh boy, I have a lot to catch up with.  Today I got:

Ryne - all 4
Karen French - 3
Amy - all
Theapatra - both
Gertie - the novelette
Linda - both
Dawn - new book
Sidney - all

Will try to get back into the swing of this thread soon.

Deb


----------



## Karen Fenech

Hi Deb,

Thanks so much for tagging my three books.  I just checked your books and I had tagged them earlier.

I hope you recover very soon.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Debra L Martin

Thanks Karen for your well wishes.  It's been a long road - 7 weeks now - but I hope to be back to normal in the next few weeks.

Deb


----------



## kahuna

*HL Arledge
Tony G
Melcom
Ryne Douglas Pearson*

I went to the amazon page for your book and tagged your book's product tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me "relationships," "love," "sexuality," "romance," "erotica," "psychology," "self help," "spirituality," "passion," "erotic," "sensual," "lovers," and "health."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

KAHUNA


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged:

Kristy Quinn
Cliff Ball
KC May (paperback book)
JD Chev
melcom
StaceyWB
Ryne Douglas Pearson


----------



## xandy3

Just caught up!  

Thanks to you lovely people, Carousel is the #2 product tagged with both Carousel and Carnival.  The # 3 product tagged with Nightmares, and #4 for bizarre.


----------



## Monique

Phew! All caught up again.

Hope you're feeling better, Deb!


----------



## JDChev

Caught up on the couple that I missed over the last few days.

Thanks all for the tags on mine


----------



## Staceywb

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You're tagged, Stacey. Good luck with it.


Thank you!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up...going out tonight, will check in sometime this weekend.    Have a good 'un.


----------



## Maud Muller

All caught up again. Checked for tags on Cameo and the Highwaymen, Kristy Quinn, Out of Time (Print & Kindle) Kevin Domenic, JD Chevaliere, Mel Comley, TopTen, and Debra Martin.


----------



## William L.K.

I just got to everybody on the last few pages.
I'm going to hit a few more as I listen to the Yankee game in the background.


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*:

Dawn McCullough White (2nd Novel)
Tony G (Kindle + print)
Cliff Ball (got new print version)
JDChev (new book)
melcom

If you haven't had the chance yet, please tag Flank Hawk  (Kindle and print)
See signature for links. Thanks!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Thanks for the tags, Deb, and I'm so glad you're doing better.  Back trouble is the absolute worst.  Tagged TW Kindle and print.  Caught up again for the time being.  


Linda


----------



## DLs Niece

Oh no, I'm so far behind!!!    I have no idea where I left off.    I'm going to have to work from here backwards until I find my last post.


----------



## DLs Niece

Caught up again. I have just tagged my way from here back to page 200... where I found my last post.  Now for some lunch. Happy Tagging!


----------



## theaatkinson

seems the only one i hadn't tagged was the complete guide to ******

heavens. that ones' bound to sell


----------



## Ed_ODell

All,

It took the better part of 8 hours to get here, but I think I'm caught up again. Long live my new wireless router!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ed_ODell said:


> All,
> 
> It took the better part of 8 hours to get here, but I think I'm caught up again. Long live my new wireless router!


I got one a few months ago and I'm lovin it.


----------



## Zack Hamric

Ed_ODell said:


> All,
> 
> It took the better part of 8 hours to get here, but I think I'm caught up again. Long live my new wireless router!


Ed,

Tagged ya,
Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

xandy3 said:


> Just caught up!
> 
> Thanks to you lovely people, Carousel is the #2 product tagged with both Carousel and Carnival. The # 3 product tagged with Nightmares, and #4 for bizarre.


xandy, Tagged all three,

Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

JDChev said:


> Caught up on the couple that I missed over the last few days.
> 
> Thanks all for the tags on mine


JD,

Tagged "Get The Girl"- already finished the first one...

Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

Guys,

I could use some serious tag lovin' on my new novel BLANK SLATE...

Thanks,
Zack


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Zack


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done Zack.


----------



## farrellclaire

Caught up.



Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> Just wanted to say I really like the new cover for _A Little Girl in My Room & Other Stories_. Huge difference in selling the vibe of the book.


Thanks Julie! And thanks for the advice - I needed it, I really wasn't seeing how it came across before.


----------



## rudykerkhoven

Hello!

I now have a second book, "The Year We Finally Solved Everything" to be tagged, just click on the cover in my signature.

Just tagged:
Day of Sacrifice 
Glimmer (Zellie Wells) 
Blank Slate (A Kyle Jackle Novel)


----------



## rudykerkhoven

More tags that I missed last time:

Cameo the Assassin (Book One)
Cameo and the Highwayman (Book Two)
Alliance of Serpents (The Fourth Dimension, Volume II)
Be Yourself, Get the Girl (Dating Advice, Dating Lessons, Dating Tips)
Impeding Justice
Out of Time: 2nd Edition


Again, please tag my new one, "The Year We Finally Solved Everything"


----------



## Ricky Sides

rudykerkhoven said:


> Hello!
> 
> I now have a second book, "The Year We Finally Solved Everything" to be tagged, just click on the cover in my signature.


Done. 

Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got it, Rudy. Good luck.


----------



## Zack Hamric

rudykerkhoven said:


> Hello!
> 
> I now have a second book, "The Year We Finally Solved Everything" to be tagged, just click on the cover in my signature.
> 
> Just tagged:
> Day of Sacrifice
> Glimmer (Zellie Wells)
> Blank Slate (A Kyle Jackle Novel)


Rudy, Tagged ya!

Margaret & Ricky- already gotcha!

Zack


----------



## Daphne

Could I have a few tags on my paperback, please-   

http://www.amazon.com/Artists-Double-Two-Novellas/dp/145385293X/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1287332876&sr=1-3


----------



## D.A. Boulter

And I'm all caught up again.  Glad I came in back on page 60.  Whew!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your paperback Daphne.


----------



## J.M Pierce

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm all caught up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your PB, Daphne


----------



## Laurensaga

Thanks for all of the tags.  I've caught up from page 238. There are a lot of new ones. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Daphne

Thank you all.   - Has anyone else ever had a tagging dream?  And do any of my friends understand if I try to explain...?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Daphne said:


> Thank you all.  - Has anyone else ever had a tagging dream? And do any of my friends understand if I try to explain...?


We try to keep those little dreams in the family. It's better that way.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

All caught up again.  Hope everyone has a great weekend.


Linda


----------



## kcmay

Caught up again!

If you haven't tagged my paperback yet, I'd appreciate a few clicks:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1453805869

Thanks!


----------



## Daphne

Done, kcmay.


----------



## DLs Niece

Got your paperback Daphne!  kcmay, it seems I've already tagged yours.


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up again to here...


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged:

J M Pierce
Ravendta (Kevin Domenic)
L C Evans
Bards and Sages (Julie)
Mel Comley
DLs Niece (Daniel)
Randy Kerkhoven - I have now also tagged your new one.
Daphne - I have now also tagged your new one.
K C May - I checked and I'd already tagged your paperback.

I'm now all caught up as well. 

Thank you so much.  I appreciate the tags in return.  Have a great Sunday!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Zack Hamric

Daphne said:


> Could I have a few tags on my paperback, please-
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Artists-Double-Two-Novellas/dp/145385293X/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1287332876&sr=1-3


Daphne,

Tagged ya!

Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

Karen Fenech said:


> I tagged:
> 
> Thank you so much. I appreciate the tags in return. Have a great Sunday!
> 
> Regards,
> Karen


Karen, I already tagged everything but Unholy Angel- taged it..

Zack


----------



## Staceywb

All caught up.  Thanks for the tags everyone!

Stacey


----------



## Karen Fenech

Zack, thank you so much!  I checked to make sure and I'd already tagged your books as well.  

Regards,
Karen


----------



## TonyG

TAGGED:
Gertie- thanks for the correction
Willie
KC
Scott
kevin
tracey
laura
jan
thea- thanks for the comment
bards and sages(julie) found the book on facebook- Book reader addicts
linda 
JD
mel
stacey
ryne
delyse
dawn
sidney
debra
kahuna

Will work on more later


----------



## LCEvans

Caught up for now.

Linda


----------



## Zack Hamric

TonyG said:


> TAGGED:
> 
> Will work on more later


Tagged ya..
Zack


----------



## rudykerkhoven

Just quickly tagged to catch up:

Talented Horsewoman (I thought I tagged this before, but I guess not)
Ice Moon


That's it...

Thanks to those of you who tagged my new one!


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Blank Slate
Year We Solved Everything
Artist's Double


----------



## Amyshojai

Got Rudy and Daphne--and all caught up! Congrats to the new books/authors, and if'n ya haven't already, I'd appreciate some tags too (esp on the paperback "Aging Cat" and the newest ComPETability).

Thanks!~~


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*:

Daphne (requested paperback)
kcmay (requested paperback)

All caught up again!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

All caught up!  Tagged:

Dawn M-W (new one)
Kristy Quinn
J.D. Chevaliere (new one)
Mel Comely
Ryne D.P. (new one)
Ed ODell
Rudolph K. (new one)
Daphne C.

Thanks to all who have tagged mine!
S.


----------



## Maria Romana

Got all the new people, new books from old people, paperbacks, etc. Appreciate any tags from those who've not hit me before:

_Little Miss Straight Lace_ on Amazon
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ on Amazon UK

Thanks,
Maria


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Amyshojai said:


> Got Rudy and Daphne--and all caught up! Congrats to the new books/authors, and if'n ya haven't already, I'd appreciate some tags too (esp on the paperback "Aging Cat" and the newest ComPETability).
> 
> Thanks!~~


is 'hip hop' really a tag you want on the aging cat paperback?


----------



## traceya

Caught up again,
Zack's new one
J.D.'s new one
Ryne's new one x all versions
Rudy's new one
and Daphne's

Deb, I must've missed it before but I'm so pleased to hear your recovering well from your surgery... make sure you get plenty spoilt in the meantime


----------



## Amyshojai

D.A. Boulter said:


> is 'hip hop' really a tag you want on the aging cat paperback?


Huh? (running to look...) GAK! Where did THAT come from? No, I don't want that tag on there. Silly, ain't it...so we need to vote it down? Weird. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Maria Romana

Amyshojai said:


> Huh? (running to look...) GAK! Where did THAT come from? No, I don't want that tag on there. Silly, ain't it...so we need to vote it down? Weird. Thanks for pointing it out.


That was weird--voted it down.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Amyshojai said:


> Huh? (running to look...) GAK! Where did THAT come from? No, I don't want that tag on there. Silly, ain't it...so we need to vote it down? Weird. Thanks for pointing it out.


Just went to vote it down but there are no tags showing at all. I'll go back later.


----------



## Amyshojai

meromana said:


> That was weird--voted it down.


Thanks Maria. Gertie, it's on the print version of "aging cat." Haven't a clue how it got there but a bunch of folks have tagged it.


----------



## catherinedurkinrobinson

Caught up again. Got:

Zack's new one
xandy3
Dawn McCullough White
Kyrin
Kristy Quinn
Cliff Ball
JM Pierce
JD Chev
Melcom
Ryne's new one
Deb Martin
DL's niece


----------



## theaatkinson

gotcha catherine. the others seem to be done


----------



## Guest

farrellclaire said:


> Caught up.
> 
> Thanks *****! And thanks for the advice - I needed it, I really wasn't seeing how it came across before.


Glad I was able to help. I really have become a book cover junkie. Maybe I should put together a photo book of just cool book covers. I could market it as one of those trendy art books. 



Spoiler



Actually, that might not be such a bad idea...


----------



## Ricky Sides

Untagged hip hop and voted it down as well.


----------



## 13500

Hi, everyone.

It is good to see so many new people and new novels here. Sorry I haven't participated the last few weeks. I run my son's Book Fair at his school and was consumed with that and football team mom stuff. This week, it's classroom Halloween parties on Friday, but before I have to do the final list, I thought I would stop in and do my tagging duties.

I am all caught up. If I missed anyone, please let me know.

Also, if you could focus any new tags for my novel on the second column and literary fiction, I would appreciate it.

Thanks a lot. Have a good week.

Karen


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Ice Moon.  Love the cover, Tony.  I think that catches me up for now.



Linda


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Amyshojai said:


> Thanks Maria. Gertie, it's on the print version of "aging cat." Haven't a clue how it got there but a bunch of folks have tagged it.


Sorry, Amy, that's where I was looking. I linked from your siggy to the kindle version and then went from there to the paperback version. I don't see any tags at all. Nothing.


----------



## Amyshojai

That's very weird...when I link from the aging cat siggy/pix and then click on the paper back link, it does take a few seconds for all of the info to populate that page. But the tags are all there. Oh well, thanks for trying.

Maybe somebody thought an "aging cat" was a musical term.


----------



## Ricky Sides

They seem to be a bit out of place. I found them way down the page.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> They seem to be a bit out of place. I found them way down the page.


Thanks, Ricky. I found them by scrolling waaayyyyy down on the page. Untagged and voted down.


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks so much for going the extra mile...or two or three.    I've no idea why tags are so far down the page.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Amyshojai said:


> Thanks so much for going the extra mile...or two or three.  I've no idea why tags are so far down the page.


"TT" didn't work, either. I guess TT ran out of steam before getting that far.


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

This is a great idea...I don't suppose there's a list (lol)  Going to take a while to get through all those pages of books....

The good news is, once I get it figured out, I can send the link to all my authors at Crossroad Press and get them to get over here and get involved.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

David.Niall.Wilson said:


> This is a great idea...I don't suppose there's a list (lol) Going to take a while to get through all those pages of books....
> 
> The good news is, once I get it figured out, I can send the link to all my authors at Crossroad Press and get them to get over here and get involved.


Got you tagged, David. Bring 'em on. We love to exchange tags.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you too, David!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Got you tagged too, David.  Exchanging tags helps us all.


Linda


----------



## Learnmegood

Welcome, David.  Got you tagged.

John


----------



## Joel Arnold

Wow - I've got some catching up to do!

Tonight I tagged:

Amyshojai's new one
Theapatra
Karen French
Scififan
Jan Hurst Nicholson
Bards & Sages
Roger Craig
Aris Whittier
Zack Hamric's new one
Rudy Kerkhoven's new one
Steve Silkin
dcannon1
Sidney W. - 2 newest ones
Xndy3
Dawn White's newest
Sandra Edwards
Cliff Ball
KC May's paperback
Ranendta
JD Chev's new one
melcom
Stacy Web's new one
Ryne Pearson's newest


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your book David.


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

ACK!  You guys are too fast.  I started tagging you all last night, but it's been a while since I was here.  THough I appreciate The Orffyreus Wheel tagging, I have other books...have to figure out how to fix my signature line...then I'm going back through here, and I'm sending my other authors to do the same.


----------



## William Meikle

David.Niall.Wilson said:


> ACK! You guys are too fast. I started tagging you all last night, but it's been a while since I was here. THough I appreciate The Orffyreus Wheel tagging, I have other books...have to figure out how to fix my signature line...then I'm going back through here, and I'm sending my other authors to do the same.


Welcome to the thread David. Good to see another familiar face here. I've tagged them all.

Willie


----------



## Gertie Kindle

David.Niall.Wilson said:


> ACK! You guys are too fast. I started tagging you all last night, but it's been a while since I was here. THough I appreciate The Orffyreus Wheel tagging, I have other books...have to figure out how to fix my signature line...then I'm going back through here, and I'm sending my other authors to do the same.


Check out the thread Verena posted at the top of the book bazaar with instructions to set up book cover siggys.


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged...

Zack's new book
rudykerkhoven (new book)
Daphne (paperback book)
David Niall Wilson (all books)


----------



## Jnassise

Is there a specific strategy you guys are using to determine what you're having people tag your books under?  General categories, specific categories, author's last name?

I noticed some of the folks in the thread asked for specific tags, but others just listed their books.  How do you know how to tag the latter?


----------



## Guest

Jnassise said:


> Is there a specific strategy you guys are using to determine what you're having people tag your books under? General categories, specific categories, author's last name?
> 
> I noticed some of the folks in the thread asked for specific tags, but others just listed their books. How do you know how to tag the latter?


Unless the author requests specific tags, I just check the existing tags that show up on the book. Though I confess I avoid "judgement" tags like "gripping", "inspiring" or anything that implies I read the book and agree with the rating.


----------



## Jnassise

Thanks Julie.

I'll start tagging everyone's books as well.  I'd appreciate tags for those in my signature line.

Best,
Joe


----------



## Erik Williams

I'd appreciate tags for any/all the books in my signature.  Nothing specific.  Whatever's listed already is fine to tag.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Amyshojai

Joe and Eric,
Got your books tagged. Thanks in advance for returning the favor.


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

Whew...up to the 24th page of the thread.  This is going to TAKE a while...catching up though.


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

Thanks...and you caught UP? Man...how many days did THAT take?  I'm not even done with the first thirty pages of this.


----------



## 13500

Tagged you, David, Joe and Eric.

Have a good day,
Karen


----------



## lstrange

Hi all-

I would LOVE for anyone who has the time to tag my stuff on Amazon. I have two novels, and two anthologies. 

The novels are paranormal romance, and the anthologies are horror.

Thanks in advance!!

Liz


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you, Liz!

I'm soooooo glad I started tagging in this thread looooooooooooooooooong before the page count reached triple digits. Now I try to keep up to date on a daily basis. Gets out of hand very quickly otherwise.


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up... and nice to see some folks I've known for quite a while joining in the fun.


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

Okay..47 pages and I'm out until at least this evening.  It moves more quickly after the initial rush of hitting all the regulars who post all the time.


----------



## jwasserman

Tagged these books:

the Orffyreus Wheel
Riverwatch
Rough Beasts - Seven Short Monster Stories 
All For One
Immortal
Glimmer
The Snow Leopard
Be Yourself, Get the Girl
Three Minutes More


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there Everyone,

I tagged all the new books. Welcome to the thread folks. Welcome back David. I tagged yours that I hadn't tagged in the past.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## DonnaFaz

Amy, congrats on hitting #1! I voted down hip hop.

I tagged:
JD Chev
Melcom
Stacey
Ryne
Daphne
David
Joseph
Erik
Liz

Hi to all the newbies and welcome!!! I'm DonnaFaz and I started this thread, having no idea how popular it would become. Please tag me. My book links are in my siggie line. Thank you!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Joe and Erik.

Liz, can you post links? If you don't know how to put a link in your siggy, there's a thread stickied to the top of the Book Bazaar with instructions.

Welcome, everyone.


----------



## JDChev

All caught up again!

Thanks for the tags on mine so far, I really appreciate it!

If anyone hasn't gotten mine yet, they are listed in my signature. If you've posted in this thread, I've tagged yours!


----------



## William L.K.

Whew!
If you are on the last few pages, I gotcha!

Thanks in advance for those tagging!


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

Thanks everyone...I'll keep plugging away until I catch up...


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

David's
Joseph's
Erik's
Liz's

(and boy is my finger sore!)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Where are you finding Liz's books?


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up again. Got David, Joe, Eric.

Liz Strange's Books:

http://www.amazon.com/My-Love-Eternal-ebook/dp/B00365LB04
http://www.amazon.com/Second-Chance-At-Forever-ebook/dp/B003QMLHII


----------



## Ricky Sides

The two anthologies can be found on her author page.

http://www.amazon.com/Liz-Strange/e/B0032GCOO4/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Joseph x 4 and Erik x 4; thanks in advance for returning the favor.


Linda


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

Made it up to page 60 this morning...the board was running too slowly last night.  And now, just a quick update, hit page 100.  A lot of interesting tags and novels...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> The two anthologies can be found on her author page.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Liz-Strange/e/B0032GCOO4/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0


Thanks, Ricky.

You're tagged now, Liz.


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

This is no small commitment... I'm just past page 200 and have literally tagged every book, those listed, and those in the signatures as well...should catch up (maybe) by this evening...whew.  THEN I'm going to set my signature up right, if I can figure out how everyone is using that little picture link making thingie...you'd think an IT Manager ought to be able to do that...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

David.Niall.Wilson said:


> This is no small commitment... I'm just past page 200 and have literally tagged every book, those listed, and those in the signatures as well...should catch up (maybe) by this evening...whew. THEN I'm going to set my signature up right, if I can figure out how everyone is using that little picture link making thingie...you'd think an IT Manager ought to be able to do that...


Did you check out Verena's instructions at the top of the Book Bazaar? She gives you step by step. You can also take the link that's created, shorten it at tinypic.com and then paste that into your siggy. That gives you more room if you've got a lot of books. I'll be using that soon.


----------



## Guest

David.Niall.Wilson said:


> This is no small commitment... I'm just past page 200 and have literally tagged every book, those listed, and those in the signatures as well...should catch up (maybe) by this evening...whew.


It gets easier as you go, because a lot of the posts are 'recap' posts such as this one...

*I'm all caught up! Woot!*

It's a place holder for me so I know where to restart if I don't check for a few days


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

YES!  Caught up with this thing...I can't imagine letting it fall behind after all that work. MAN...- the book I would have been LEASt likely to find and tag w/out this thread?  Dating My Vibrator and Other True Fiction (lol)


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Did you check out Verena's instructions at the top of the Book Bazaar? She gives you step by step. You can also take the link that's created, shorten it at tinypic.com and then paste that into your siggy. That gives you more room if you've got a lot of books. I'll be using that soon.


Well, I went to the image / link maker, and it made a big image...I will check the instructions you mention to see if there's an easy way, but I know BB code pretty well. If it comes down to it I'll make them all manually and then shrink them like you said and modify my signature. I seem some great sigs here that spread out with tiny, attractive images, and I see obnoxious signatures that take up half the post-space on a page...I want the latter (lol)


----------



## Amyshojai

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You can also take the link that's created, shorten it at tinypic.com and then paste that into your siggy. That gives you more room if you've got a lot of books. I'll be using that soon.


Oooooooooooooh, thanks for this, I'll need that soon, too!


----------



## DonnaFaz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Where are you finding Liz's books?


I found them via a search in the Kindle Book Store. 

~Donna~


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DonnaFaz said:


> I found them via a search in the Kindle Book Store.
> 
> ~Donna~


I tried that but couldn't find them. Thank goodness Ricky posted the link.


----------



## Ricky Sides

I cheated and just went to her author page.


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

Ricky Sides said:


> I cheated and just went to her author page.


Overachiever....


----------



## Ricky Sides

LOL hardly. I just got my Kindle in today, and am beating my brains out trying to figure out how to turn it off. Surely you don't always have a screensaver type screen.


----------



## William L.K.

David.Niall.Wilson said:


> YES! Caught up with this thing...I can't imagine letting it fall behind after all that work.


WOW! I am impressed!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> LOL hardly. I just got my Kindle in today, and am beating my brains out trying to figure out how to turn it off. Surely you don't always have a screensaver type screen.


As far as I can see, it stays on.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> As far as I can see, it stays on.


Oh Lord. I've got a lot to learn.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

All caught up!

David N.W.
Joseph N.
Erik W.

Thanks,
S.


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

Okay, that was a lot of work, and I'm going to have to leave it to the group...is that too many, and how obnoxious is it?  I had to cut some out to make it fit... (sigh)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

David.Niall.Wilson said:


> Okay, that was a lot of work, and I'm going to have to leave it to the group...is that too many, and how obnoxious is it? I had to cut some out to make it fit... (sigh)


I'd tone it down a bit. Actually, I'd tone it down a lot. What height did you use? Maybe you should use height=100. See how that works.


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

Shifted to 90 for the height...not as bad, but I think I'll end up clearing out some titles.  Hard (sometimes0 to decide what to clear out though.


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged Joseph, Erik, and Liz and am caught up.  Many thanks for tagging my books.  

Regards,
Karen


----------



## J.M Pierce

I'm all caught up.

Thanks for the tags everyone.

J.M.


----------



## kahuna

*DAVID NIALL WILSON
I STRANGE*,

I went to the amazon page for your book and tagged your product tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me "relationships," "love," "sexuality," "romance," "erotica," "psychology," "self help," "spirituality," "passion," "erotic," "sensual," "lovers," and "health."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Jnassise

Made it through the first thirty-five pages.  More tomorrow.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

David.Niall.Wilson said:


> Shifted to 90 for the height...not as bad, but I think I'll end up clearing out some titles. Hard (sometimes0 to decide what to clear out though.


You have a lot of books, David. Many of them have no tags and that makes it frustrating, 'cause I'm not going to remember which particular books I tagged and which I couldn't. Usually, I just tag all an author has to offer and then, as an author posts that he or she has a new book up, tag the newcomers.

Perhaps, as you add tags to books, you might post a link to those newly tagged so we don't have to go through 4 pages of books several times.


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

kahuna said:


> If you have a moment, please tag for me "relationships," "love," "sexuality," "romance," "erotica," "psychology," "self help," "spirituality," "passion," "erotic," "sensual," "lovers," and "health."


Kahuna, thanks for the tagging ... as I said, I went through this topic over the last couple of days and literally tagged every book in it - I already tagged you my friend.


----------



## StevenSavile

And so begins my mammoth catch-up from the last time I joined the fray... you guys produce too many books, you know that, right?


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

D.A. Boulter said:


> Perhaps, as you add tags to books, you might post a link to those newly tagged so we don't have to go through 4 pages of books several times.


Now I feel like an idiot. The FIRST thing I should have done was set up my own tags (headdeskheaddeskheaddeske) I have done that on all those shown in the signature line, and I apologize to everyone. On the other hand, I just turned 51 today... a half a century-plus-one ... and I blame it on my general forgetfulness. Of course...that's always been the case...charge forward and forget the sword, you know?


----------



## William Meikle

David.Niall.Wilson said:


> Now I feel like an idiot. The FIRST thing I should have done was set up my own tags (headdeskheaddeskheaddeske) I have done that on all those shown in the signature line, and I apologize to everyone. On the other hand, I just turned 51 today... a half a century-plus-one ... and I blame it on my general forgetfulness. Of course...that's always been the case...charge forward and forget the sword, you know?


Happy birthday... you've nearly caught up with me


----------



## Glenn Bullion

Hello all    My book is listed in the signature.

Time to start tagging myself.    I see A LOT of pages here  


Edited to add:

Holy toledo, I can see how this could get overwhelming    How are you guys keeping track of who you've already done?


----------



## kahuna

*GLENN BULLION * 
I went to the amazon page for your book and tagged your book's product tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me "relationships," "love," "sexuality," "romance," "erotica," "psychology," "self help," "spirituality," "passion," "erotic," "sensual," "lovers," and "health."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

KAHUNA


----------



## Julie Christensen

I just agreed with your tags. If you have a chance, the link to my book is below. You could just agree with the tags I have listed. Do you mind my asking how many sales you have had on Amazon? I just posted my book this month, and I've heard people say that you need to sell about 100 books per review. You have so many reviews and so many tags - I'm wondering if you found that average to be accurate?
Thanks,
Julie

http://www.amazon.com/The-Truth-About-Dating-ebook/dp/B0045U9RJQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288277355&sr=8-1


----------



## William Meikle

glennbullion said:


> Hello all  My book is listed in the signature.
> 
> Time to start tagging myself.  I see A LOT of pages here
> 
> Edited to add:
> 
> Holy toledo, I can see how this could get overwhelming  How are you guys keeping track of who you've already done?


You get to recognize folks and their books pretty quickly.

And it helps to come back here at least once a day just to keep up.


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

Got the two newest folks...Julie and Glenn ...and removed a couple of books from that ridiculous signature to bring it into line...


----------



## Glenn Bullion

Thanks guys.  

Hmm I'm working backwards, and wondering if that's such a good idea.  By the time I get done (a few days, maybe a week?  247 pages!    I guess if I mark what page I started on, that'll work out in the end.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Julie Christensen said:


> I just agreed with your tags. If you have a chance, the link to my book is below. You could just agree with the tags I have listed. Do you mind my asking how many sales you have had on Amazon? I just posted my book this month, and I've heard people say that you need to sell about 100 books per review. You have so many reviews and so many tags - I'm wondering if you found that average to be accurate?
> Thanks,
> Julie
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Truth-About-Dating-ebook/dp/B0045U9RJQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288277355&sr=8-1


Agreeing with the tags doesn't work. You have to either click on each one or press "tt" which brings up a box. Then highlight the tags under the box and save.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Happy Birthday, David. Great new siggy. I went through and tagged them all.

Glenn, I tagged you. It's best to work backwards and then as Willie said, check in every day.

Julie, tagged you, too.


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

Thanks Gertie...and this made me actually go through and do the tagging, which was sorely lacking on my books...ugh.  I hate being someone who tells people the right things to do, and how, and then fails to do them himself.


----------



## Terrence OBrien

Help me out a bit folks. Maybe I'm dense today. If I go to an Amazon book page for a given author, do I then type in my own tag for their book? If I check tags individually does that register? I clicked on some books from posts on this page, and checked some tags, but wasn't sure anything was happening. I have hundreds of books from Amazon, but never paid any attention to tags. Do I have to be logged into my Amazon account?


----------



## kcmay

David.Niall.Wilson said:


> Now I feel like an idiot. The FIRST thing I should have done was set up my own tags (headdeskheaddeskheaddeske) I have done that on all those shown in the signature line, and I apologize to everyone. On the other hand, I just turned 51 today... a half a century-plus-one ... and I blame it on my general forgetfulness. Of course...that's always been the case...charge forward and forget the sword, you know?


Happy birthday! I'm right behind you...

I don't actually see a sig on your posts.


----------



## kcmay

Terrence OBrien said:


> Help me out a bit folks. Maybe I'm dense today. If I go to an Amazon book page for a given author, do I then type in my own tag for their book? If I check tags individually does that register? I clicked on some books from posts on this page, and checked some tags, but wasn't sure anything was happening. I have hundreds of books from Amazon, but never paid any attention to tags. Do I have to be logged into my Amazon account?


What I do is click the link for the book to be tagged, then press tt -- that opens a dialog with all the most popular tags in it. I click each tag's link, which adds it to "my" tags for the book. Save and done!

Yes, I believe you'll need to be logged into Amazon to do the tagging.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Terrence OBrien said:


> Help me out a bit folks. Maybe I'm dense today. If I go to an Amazon book page for a given author, do I then type in my own tag for their book? If I check tags individually does that register? I clicked on some books from posts on this page, and checked some tags, but wasn't sure anything was happening. I have hundreds of books from Amazon, but never paid any attention to tags. Do I have to be logged into my Amazon account?


Went ahead and tagged you, Terrence.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up again... got yours David, and all the new ones too. *s*


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

kcmay said:


> Happy birthday! I'm right behind you...
> 
> I don't actually see a sig on your posts.


You don't see the line of books below my posts?


----------



## theaatkinson

gots me some more new ones tagged.

now I can go from here next week


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there everyone,

I'm caught up on tagging the new books. David, You're gonna rival Willie with the sheer number of titles.   

Julie. I know you weren't asking me, but yes, about 1 % have reviewed the first book in my series. But it varies. My short story collection and self defense books both best that ratio significantly. Maybe that's because they've sold so few copies. 

Welcome to the thread folks.


----------



## Staceywb

All caught up!  Lots of new ones.  Right on, writer people!  Ricky, did you ever get your kindle to turn off?  Slide the button over and hold it until it shuts off.  Don't know if it's different for a new one, mine's wicked old.

Stacey


----------



## Ricky Sides

No I didn't, and it works on mine too. Thank you Stacey.


----------



## Terrence OBrien

OK. The fog has lifted. If I am not signed on to my Amazon account, I get no response when I tag. I signed on, and voila... click a tag and it increments. I suppose this isn't really news on a tagging thread that has a few hundred pages?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Terrence OBrien said:


> OK. The fog has lifted. If I am not signed on to my Amazon account, I get no response when I tag. I signed on, and voila... click a tag and it increments. I suppose this isn't really news on a tagging thread that has a few hundred pages?


We welcome any and all epiphanies.


----------



## William Meikle

Ricky Sides said:


> Hi there everyone,
> 
> I'm caught up on tagging the new books. David, You're gonna rival Willie with the sheer number of titles.


Ha! I know David has plans for yet more... but so do I


----------



## Gertie Kindle

williemeikle said:


> Ha! I know David has plans for yet more... but so do I


Typing as fast as I can not to be left too far behind.


----------



## Ricky Sides

LOL, you guys rock. I look forward to tagging your titles.

If I ever get a licensing deal with Dialsoft for my Brimstone series I'll give you guys a run for your money.  Nine books in limbo because of a licensing issue.  Such a shame.

Brimstone and the Companions of Althea.
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/15872

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> LOL, you guys rock. I look forward to tagging your titles.
> 
> If I ever get a licensing deal with Dialsoft for my Brimstone series I'll give you guys a run for your money.  Nine books in limbo because of a licensing issue.  Such a shame.
> 
> Brimstone and the Companions of Althea.
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/15872
> 
> Have a great day,
> Ricky


Gertie types even faster.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Gertie, from what I've seen of your talented work, I wouldn't change a thing. Of Love and War strikes a chord in my soul. I think you achieved much more than you give yourself credit for with that piece. I know I'd advise young writers to take a look at that story to see an excellent example of a tale that would be relevant during any time period.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Gertie, from what I've seen of your talented work, I wouldn't change a thing. Of Love and War strikes a chord in my soul. I think you achieved much more than you give yourself credit for with that piece. I know I'd advise young writers to take a look at that story to see an excellent example of a tale that would be relevant during any time period.


Thanks once again, Ricky. What I love about that story is that so much happened in just a few hours. Days, even weeks of emotion packed into one afternoon. I'm proud of it.


----------



## Thea J

Okay, I seem to be caught up again. I forget which ones I've already tagged when I wait too long between visits, and it didn't take too long this time.

Happy Thursday!


----------



## Zack Hamric

Terrence OBrien said:


> OK. The fog has lifted. If I am not signed on to my Amazon account, I get no response when I tag. I signed on, and voila... click a tag and it increments. I suppose this isn't really news on a tagging thread that has a few hundred pages?


Terrence, Tagged ya...Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

Thea J said:


> Okay, I seem to be caught up again. I forget which ones I've already tagged when I wait too long between visits, and it didn't take too long this time.
> 
> Happy Thursday!


Tagged Francescaa's Legacy- already had the other one...

Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

StevenSavile said:


> And so begins my mammoth catch-up from the last time I joined the fray... you guys produce too many books, you know that, right?


Steven- tagged all three of yours....

Zack


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged David x 8; Steven x 3; Glenn, Julie and Terrence.  It's scarey to miss any time here, but ALL CAUGHT UP.


Linda


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

Willie knows that I have more titles than that.  I have only about half of mine here on the signature, but then, I have my own publishing company - and I have been writing for over 20 years ... it adds up!


----------



## Ricky Sides

David.Niall.Wilson said:


> ... and I have been writing for over 20 years ... it adds up!


It sure did for you.


----------



## Terrence OBrien

OK. I tagged 41 books. I think I got all the ones on this page (page 24. First time using tags. A couple questions:

1. I clicked each tag box on the book page. Eight boxes, eight clicks. Twelve boxes, twelve clicks.  Is there an easier way? Any way to get them all at once?

2. Is there any limit to the number of books I can tag?


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Terrence,

You're doing it right.    Wish there was a way to do all at one time. You CAN hit TT and get the tag box to come up and then highlight the tags that way. It's not much quicker, IMO. 

And as far as I know, there's no limit on the number of books you can tag. I think you can't tag more than 15 (or maybe it's 12) different tags on any one book, though.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Amyshojai said:


> Hi Terrence,
> 
> You're doing it right.  Wish there was a way to do all at one time. You CAN hit TT and get the tag box to come up and then highlight the tags that way. It's not much quicker, IMO.
> 
> And as far as I know, there's no limit on the number of books you can tag. I think you can't tag more than 15 (or maybe it's 12) different tags on any one book, though.


It's 15 tags per book. If you use the "tt" method, only 10 tags will show.

I don't even want to look at how many books I've tagged. I imagine it's well over 1K.


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks Margaret, I thought the "TT" had a short list but hadn't bothered to count/confirm.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It's 15 tags per book. If you use the "tt" method, only 10 tags will show.
> 
> I don't even want to look at how many books I've tagged. I imagine it's well over 1K.


I'm all caught up again and I looked: I've tagged 1009.


----------



## traceya

Another tagging spree - got:
David's x all
Joseph's x all
Erik's x all
Liz's x all
Glenn's
Julie's 
And Terrence

Whew - caught up again.  Thanks again for all those who've tagged me


----------



## theaatkinson

D.A. Boulter said:


> I'm all caught up again and I looked: I've tagged 1009.


dear sweet Lord: 1009. your wrist must hurt


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

Ricky Sides said:


> LOL, you guys rock. I look forward to tagging your titles.
> 
> If I ever get a licensing deal with Dialsoft for my Brimstone series I'll give you guys a run for your money.  Nine books in limbo because of a licensing issue.  Such a shame.


Interesting side-note ... my better half, Patricia Lee Macomber, and I wrote a Stargate Atlantis novel titled BRIMSTONE ... we have our author copies, but it's not showing in Amazon yet...still says currently unavailable.


----------



## Ricky Sides

That is interesting. There was also a television series by that name, though I've never seen it. I believe there is also a book series, based on that television series.

Edit: I was curious so I checked. To date, I've tagged 1,319 books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Okay, you made me look.  I've tagged 1,612. Amateurs.


----------



## kcmay

David.Niall.Wilson said:


> You don't see the line of books below my posts?


Not a single one. I see a line, then about a quarter-inch space below it before the next post begins.  Pretty sure I see everyone else's sig.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kcmay said:


> Not a single one. I see a line, then about a quarter-inch space below it before the next post begins.  Pretty sure I see everyone else's sig.


You should see four in my siggy. If you don't, check your profile to make sure you haven't turned off siggys.


----------



## theaatkinson

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Okay, you made me look. I've tagged 1,612. Amateurs.


I'm ashamed to say I don't have anywhere near that....rank amateur here.

but I DID come in late

bwg


----------



## William Meikle

Another new one from me today. I have too many to put on one sig line now, but the link takes you to my author page on Amazon where they are all nicely listed. (This one just added today might not be there yet.)



Out today in ebook. Nobody knows exactly what happened on the last ascent of Mallory and Irvine in 1924. The heights of the tallest mountain have kept their secret. Until now.

A short story, only 99c.


----------



## lstrange

Hi Everyone-

Wow! Thanks for all the Kindle Boards love! I appreciate everyone taking the time to tag my books. Awesome, supportive community here.

As for the links in my signature, working on that. There is some  issue with my computer so the images are not coming through. Will fix as soon as I can.

best!

Liz


----------



## kahuna

*TERRANCE OBRIAN*,

I went to the amazon page for your book and tagged your book's product tags, including "".

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me "relationships," "love," "sexuality," "romance," "erotica," "psychology," "self help," "spirituality," "passion," "erotic," "sensual," "lovers," and "health."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged...

Joseph Nassise (all books)
Erik Williams (all books)
David Niall Wilson (latest books)
Liz Strange (both books)
Glenn Bullion
Julie Christensen
Terrence O' Brien
William Meikle (new book)


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your new release Willie. Congratulations.


----------



## Zack Hamric

williemeikle said:


> Another new one from me today. I have too many to put on one sig line now, but the link takes you to my author page on Amazon where they are all nicely listed. (This one just added today might not be there yet.)
> 
> 
> 
> Out today in ebook. Nobody knows exactly what happened on the last ascent of Mallory and Irvine in 1924. The heights of the tallest mountain have kept their secret. Until now.
> 
> A short story, only 99c.


Willie, Tagged your new one...Zack


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your new one, Willie.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your new one Willie, looks intriguing.


----------



## Julie Christensen

You guys are the best!  To whoever told me I need to select and then agree with tags - thanks, I was doing that, but I guess I didn't make it clear in my post.  
I can't figure out how everyone is cutting out portions of other postings and replying to them.  Can anyone give me some technical help?


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

All caught up with tagging.  Got the following today:

Gelnn B.
Julie C.
Terrence O.
Willie M. (congrats on the new one!)
David N.W.

And out of curiosity, I check to see my tag count:  Only 323!  But then I started late in the thread.  

Thanks,
S.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Julie Christensen said:


> You guys are the best! To whoever told me I need to select and then agree with tags - thanks, I was doing that, but I guess I didn't make it clear in my post.
> I can't figure out how everyone is cutting out portions of other postings and replying to them. Can anyone give me some technical help?


Click the "quote" button on top of the post you're replying to. The "post reply" window will open and you delete portions of the original post.

Down below the "post" buttons, you'll see everyone's posts. If you want to add another quote to your reply, click on "insert quote."

Clear as mud?


----------



## J.M Pierce

williemeikle said:


> Another new one from me today. I have too many to put on one sig line now, but the link takes you to my author page on Amazon where they are all nicely listed. (This one just added today might not be there yet.)
> 
> 
> 
> Out today in ebook. Nobody knows exactly what happened on the last ascent of Mallory and Irvine in 1924. The heights of the tallest mountain have kept their secret. Until now.
> 
> A short story, only 99c.


Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You've been teasing me with this one for months and it's finally here! There's another sale coming up for you. I'm so excited! Thanks!

J.M.


----------



## Julie Christensen

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Clear as mud?


Clear as crystal! Thanks Gertie! This question has been driving me nuts.


----------



## Rhynedahll

249 pages in this thread, so I started at the last and will try to work back...whew!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Rhynedahll said:


> 249 pages in this thread, so I started at the last and will try to work back...whew!


Tagged your book. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Rhynedahll said:


> 249 pages in this thread, so I started at the last and will try to work back...whew!


Sounds like a plan. I tagged you.


----------



## Amyshojai

Rhynedahll said:


> 249 pages in this thread, so I started at the last and will try to work back...whew!


Got your book tagged--welcome! And have a great weekend, folks.


----------



## Maud Muller

Wow! Eight pages behind in only a week. Welcome to the newbies. I tagged the following authors: 

Edward R. O'Dell, Zack Hamric, J.M. Pierce, David Niall Wilson (Whew!), William Meikle (Abominable), Liz Strange, Terrance O'Brien, Joseph Nassisse, Erik Williams, Steven Savile, Glen Bullion

Please tag me back quick because I'm suffering from a severe case of TDD. (Just click on the book's cover in my signature line)

EM


----------



## J.M Pierce

I forgot to say that I'm all caught up.

Did I mention that I am stoked about Willie's new one?  !!!!


----------



## Terrence OBrien

Kahuna,

Thanks. Tagged the categories you listed.


----------



## Doranna

Holy Moly.  I knew this place would be hoppin' since I fell off the radar (we had an epic hailstorm at the beginning of the month and are still in the massive black hole of repairs/dealing with insurance/etc--the catastrophe teams are still here!) but wow!

I was going to make a list of the authors I just tagged from the last 40 pages, but there are 47 of you and suddenly I felt very, very tired...  So if you've been posting here before p210-ish, but had a new book, I got the new book.  If you're new here, I got them all.  

All of my books are still hunting tags, especially the second two!  Pleasepleaseplease!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Doranna said:


> Holy Moly. I knew this place would be hoppin' since I fell off the radar (we had an epic hailstorm at the beginning of the month and are still in the massive black hole of repairs/dealing with insurance/etc--the catastrophe teams are still here!) but wow!


Welcome back, Doranna. I hope the mess gets cleared up soon.



> I was going to make a list of the authors I just tagged from the last 40 pages, but there are 47 of you and suddenly I felt very, very tired... So if you've been posting here before p210-ish, but had a new book, I got the new book. If you're new here, I got them all.
> 
> All of my books are still hunting tags, especially the second two! Pleasepleaseplease!


I double-checked and hadn't tagged the last one. All taken care of now.


----------



## Terrence OBrien

Thanks for the tags, folks. I tagged everything on pages 248, 249, and 250.


----------



## Amyshojai

Dorrana, already had yours tagged. Sorry to hear about the hail.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

More of David's
Templar Concordat
Abominable
Orphan


----------



## traceya

Got Rhynedal's and Willie's new one - seriously Willie do you ever sleep?


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Rhynedahll said:


> 249 pages in this thread, so I started at the last and will try to work back...whew!


It's not as bad as it seems. It starts off a little rough and then you'll notice more and more posts where you've already tagged the authors. Soon some pages will have posts only by authors you've tagged. And you don't have to do it all in one day. Don't wear your tagging finger/wrist out.

PS: Got ya.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Okay, so I tagged everyone on page 249 yesterday and everyone new on this page this morning. This afterenoon I'll start on page 248.


----------



## J.M Pierce

I got you Donna. Sorry to hear about your mess. Are you in Oklahoma or southern Kansas? I saw pictures of a bad hailstorm in Winfield. Take care.

J.M.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Willie's new one and Orphan by Rhynedall (hope I spelled it right); so I'm all caught up.

Have a safe and happy Halloween!

Linda


----------



## William Meikle

J.M. Pierce said:


> I forgot to say that I'm all caught up.
> 
> Did I mention that I am stoked about Willie's new one? !!!!


Just wait... in a few weeks time I have the Berserker novella coming - Vikings vs Yeti in all out war 

And I'm caught up again... thanks for all the tags on the new one folks


----------



## William Meikle

traceya said:


> Got Rhynedal's and Willie's new one - seriously Willie do you ever sleep?


Yes... but I write in my dreams


----------



## J.M Pierce

williemeikle said:


> Just wait... in a few weeks time I have the Berserker novella coming - Vikings vs Yeti in all out war


Dang it, William! You're killing me here!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

williemeikle said:


> Just wait... in a few weeks time I have the Berserker novella coming - Vikings vs Yeti in all out war


Oooh, I might even give that one a go.


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged:

Steven Savile
Glen Bullion
Julie Christensen
Terrence OBrien
Willie - your new one
Jonas Rhynedahll

Doranna, I just checked and I'd tagged your books earlier.  So sorry to hear about the hail storm. I hope all is now well.  


I'm caught up with the tagging.  Thanks so much everyone for the tags to my books.  I appreciate it.  I hope you're all having a great Saturday!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  

Have caught up with

Joel Arnold x 7
Joseph Nassise x 4
Erik Williams x 4
IStrange x 2
Scififan
Steven Savile x 3
Glen Bullion
Julie Christensen
Terrence O'Brien
RhyneDahll


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

I just caught up the last few....How are you guys figuring how many tags you've done?  Is it on your Amazon profiles somewhere (going to look then post) and I didn't find it.  I do see there are more than fifty pages of items I've tagged ...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

David.Niall.Wilson said:


> I just caught up the last few....How are you guys figuring how many tags you've done? Is it on your Amazon profiles somewhere (going to look then post) and I didn't find it. I do see there are more than fifty pages of items I've tagged ...


Look under your personal profile. On the left, you'll see a list of tags. Click on see all and all the products you've tagged will show up. The total is at the top, I believe.


----------



## J.M Pierce

My new novella Duality just went live. I'd appreciate any tagging you all could do for me. The item description isn't up yet so I thought I'd post it here. If anyone can come up with some good tags based on the description, please feel free to put them on the list! Thanks in advance!

*Can the damned be saved?

Kurt Lavine is at the end of his rope. Having buried his wife and eldest daughter, his grip on reality begins to fade. The loss of his loved ones, as well as his job, sends him into a downward spiral filled with alcohol and self pity. Inevitably, his mother has reported him to DHS, resulting in the loss of his two remaining children. Desperate and capable of anything, Kurt has nothing to lose...or so he thinks.

The day comes when, in a fit of anger, Kurt kills a man. In his attempt to flee, his tumultuous life comes to an abrupt end. For some, death is a blessing, but for Kurt, death is a name, or more specifically, his new name: Gavril--Satan's newest demon servant. Though his life was filled with pain, his death is tormented with the memories of the destruction his days above Hell purchased. Having successfully harvested the soul he's desired, Satan sees him as an easy mark; however, he's not counting on the fact that Gavril retains his faith. Even among the damned, Gavril knows that there is only one name that matters in both Heaven and Hell, but is his enduring faith, combined with the love of his children, enough to save him?*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You're tagged, J.M. Good luck.


----------



## Maria Romana

Just caught up again!  We got a lot of new people & new books in one week.

Appreciate any tags, folks.

Thanks,
Maria


----------



## Doranna

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Welcome back, Doranna. I hope the mess gets cleared up soon.
> 
> I double-checked and hadn't tagged the last one. All taken care of now.


Thank you!

Insurance check in the mail soon. They say... Well, that's for the outdoor equipment. Still waiting on the roof assessment. I've been up there, so I know it's ugly!


----------



## Doranna

J.M. Pierce said:


> I got you Donna. Sorry to hear about your mess. Are you in Oklahoma or southern Kansas? I saw pictures of a bad hailstorm in Winfield. Take care.
> 
> J.M.


Thanks, JM!

I'm in the high desert foothills in central New Mexico, up against the Sandias. The storm hit us first, but a small area--over on the other side of the mountain, Albuquerque still hasn't figured out how bad it was! Five square miles, more or less--no one escaped damage. Worst of it was watching the horses. *shudder*

(Oh! PS--Got your new one!)

--Doranna


----------



## Rhynedahll

Okay, I'm caught up between 246 and here.  I'll work on some more tomorrow...


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Duality.


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged Duality, all caught up.

Doranna, are the horses okay?


----------



## traceya

Tagged Duality for you J.M - it's on my wishlist as soon as payday rolls in tomorrow


----------



## Steve Silkin

i believe i've tagged all books from page 100 through page 251. please tag back when you can!!


----------



## theaatkinson

Found me a few more that needed tags.  Duality sounds intriguing

I guess I'm caught up and I'm not checking how many I've tagged: it doesn't come close to 1000. grin


----------



## kcmay

All caught up again (except for David N Wilson, whose sig I still can't see - David can you make a post with the links to your books?).

If you haven't tagged my paperback yet, I'd appreciate a little tag-lovin'!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1453805869

Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kcmay said:


> All caught up again (except for David N Wilson, whose sig I still can't see - David can you make a post with the links to your books?).


KC, Here's the link to David's author page.

http://www.amazon.com/David-Niall-Wilson/e/B000APFJF6/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0


----------



## William Meikle

New today - Augustus Seton's origin story. All tags gratefully accepted.

It is the Winter of 1595 and sword-for-hire Augustus Seton is called by a clan in need in the Scottish Highlands. They're offering him money&#8230; a lot of money. Trouble is, he's going to have to defeat the ultimate adversary to earn it.

A short story. Only 99c. (This is a _taster_ for the CHRONICLES OF AUGUSTUS SETON collection.)


----------



## Karen Fenech

Willie, I just tagged "Cold As Death".  

Happy Halloween everyone!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got it, Willie.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your new release Willie. Congratulations.  

Thank you for the link Gertie. I went through David's author page and tagged the books that had tags. Several didn't. David, if you add tags to those books, would you please post links to them?

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## J.M Pierce

I'm caught up and have to say that Willie is no doubt a hero of mine. Awesome work and prolific. Thanks to you, Willie!

J.M.


----------



## Rhynedahll

I have tagged your new one, Willie.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your new one Willie. All caught up...and happy HOWL-oween everyone!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Hi all,

Catching up here. If you haven't done so already, please tag _Flaming Dove_:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004089EPA

Thanks!

Daniel


----------



## J.M Pierce

I had already tagged you Daniel. Looks like Flaming Dove is doing well. Congrats!


----------



## Doranna

Amyshojai said:


> Tagged Duality, all caught up.
> 
> Doranna, are the horses okay?


Mine recovered after about five days; my friend has one who went through the fence (three times) and took longer. But at this point they're looking good. 

By the way, that's not a new book in my siggie, just a new cover for an existing book. What freedom we have to try new things with the indie pubbing!


----------



## Doranna

williemeikle said:


> New today - Augustus Seton's origin story. All tags gratefully accepted.
> 
> It is the Winter of 1595 and sword-for-hire Augustus Seton is called by a clan in need in the Scottish Highlands. They're offering him money&#8230; a lot of money. Trouble is, he's going to have to defeat the ultimate adversary to earn it.
> 
> A short story. Only 99c. (This is a _taster_ for the CHRONICLES OF AUGUSTUS SETON collection.)


Got it!


----------



## Amyshojai

Doranna, glad to hear it re: the horses. When we have hail in N Texas the size of tennis balls, it's horrifying to think what it does to the critters that can't take shelter.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

J. M. tagged Duality.  Love the cover.  All caught up--I think.


Linda


----------



## Deb Baker

Dolly Departed went out-of-print and I reissued it on Kindle. Would you consider tagging it?

Thanks in advance,

http://www.amazon.com/Dolly-Departed-Gretchen-Mystery-ebook/dp/B003Y5HCW2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1288559589&sr=1-1


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done.


----------



## Deb Baker

Thanks, Ricky, I went and double-checked to make sure I hadn't missed any of yours from last time I popped in.

When I clicked on your covers I went to a book page rather than Kindle. Is that new? How do I do it?


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

Okay, pretty sure everyone is "tagged" up.  Happy Halloween to you all.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.
amy


----------



## Ricky Sides

Deb,

Yes, it's pretty new. Kinbr did mine. This is a link to Harvey's thread.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,40577.msg721856.html#msg721856

There's a link to the product page on the book pages.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Daniel, I went back to check and I had already tagged both Flaming Dove and Firefly Island.

Deb Baker, I just tagged Dolly Departed.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Deb Baker

Thanks, got you too, Karen.

And Thanks Ricky for the link.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Deb, thanks so much. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## kcmay

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> KC, Here's the link to David's author page.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/David-Niall-Wilson/e/B000APFJF6/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0


Thanks! Holy cow that's a lot of books. I'll chip away at them over the next few days.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Got you Deb!


----------



## Deb Baker

Got you back, J.M.


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged...

Rhyne Dahll
J.M. Pierce (Duality)
Deb Baker (Dolly Departed)
William Meikle (Cold As Death)


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged _Dolly Departed_.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Deb. Looks like it's way up there in the rankings already.


----------



## Terrence OBrien

Just tagged pages 250, 251, and 252. If you're there, got you. I presume if I tagged someone once, that's all I can do. All Ihave is one tag per individual book?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Terrence OBrien said:


> Just tagged pages 250, 251, and 252. If you're there, got you. I presume if I tagged someone once, that's all I can do. All Ihave is one tag per individual book?


Yes, that's correct. If not, it would be an overgrown rain forest of tags out there.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Deb x 4 (must have missed you earlier).  All caught up again.

Thanks in advance for all your tags.


Linda


----------



## Doranna

Amyshojai said:


> Doranna, glad to hear it re: the horses. When we have hail in N Texas the size of tennis balls, it's horrifying to think what it does to the critters that can't take shelter.


This time we had the size and a stupendous duration. It was boggling. No one made it through without damage. And you know horses--they wouldn't get under shelter because of the noise. Metal roofing!

Thank you for your kind thoughts!


----------



## Doranna

Deb Baker said:


> Dolly Departed went out-of-print and I reissued it on Kindle. Would you consider tagging it?
> 
> Thanks in advance,


Missed you earlier, Deb--but got them all now!


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
Got Deb's new one and Willie's new one and a TBR list that is growing out of control


----------



## Deb Baker

Tagged:
Orphan
Gertie's newest one (got the rest)
Liam
Terrence
Linda
Doranna

And Tracey, I'd tagged you earlier


----------



## Rhynedahll

Okay, I am officially caught up back through page 240.


----------



## 13500

Doing my Monday catch-up thing.  

Everyone is tagged thus far.


Have a good day,
Karen


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Thanks for the tags, Deb.  I'm caught up too for the first Monday in a long time.


Linda


----------



## Amyshojai

Whew, caught up--again. Let's see how long it lasts this time.


----------



## Maria Romana

Hey Deb,

Got your re-release and all your UK's. Hopefully, my tags are showing up over there. Sometimes, it's flaky...

--Maria

_Little Miss Straight Lace_ on Amazon
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ on Amazon UK


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Maria's UK version.  Which is something I still need to catch up on with other authors.


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*:

David.Niall.Wilson (Kindle + print and audio where possible)
Jnassasie
Erik Williams
Ryne Douglass Pearson (tagged books I hadn't already tagged)
lstrange (Kindle + print where possible)
glennbullion
Julie Christinsen
Terrence Obrien
williemiekle (new one x 2)
Rhynedahll
JM Pierce (new one)
Deb Baker (got Dolly Departed)

If you haven't had the chance, please tag Flank Hawk  (Kindle & print). 
See signature below. Thanks!


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Duality
Dolly Departed


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

So how many of you go to books over and over thinking "I'm not sure I tagged that one" only to find out you did (lol)  All caught up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

David.Niall.Wilson said:


> So how many of you go to books over and over thinking "I'm not sure I tagged that one" only to find out you did (lol) All caught up.


Lots.


----------



## traceya

Wow I'm actually caught up for once - checking every day is a good idea I thinks


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

All caught up again.  Tagged:

H. Jonas Rhynedahll 
Doranna Durgin
J.M. Pierce (new one –congrats!)
Deb Baker


Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good thing David mentioned rechecking.

I thought I had Tracey Alley because her book covers looked familiar.

Tagged now for certain.


----------



## catherinedurkinrobinson

Caught up again, including newbies:

David Wilson
Joel Arnold
Joseph Nassise
Erik Williams
Liz Strange
Glenn Bullion
Julie Christensen
Terrence OBrien
William Meikle
H Jonas Rhynedahll
Deb Baker


----------



## Amyshojai

Welcome to the new books/authors!  All caught up...again...for now.


----------



## Guest

David.Niall.Wilson said:


> So how many of you go to books over and over thinking "I'm not sure I tagged that one" only to find out you did (lol) All caught up.


Actually, my problem is worse. I have a personal Amazon account and a separate Amazon account for work. So if I forget to log off my work account and log in my personal account I can't see the ones I already tagged (and vice versa). Which means I think some folks got two tags out of me!   

But between both accounts I'm all caught up now.


----------



## JDChev

Caught up once again!

A big thanks to all those who have tagged mine so far (both in signature if anyone wants to add to them  )


----------



## nancylynnjarvis

Hi All, I've started tagging here but have discovered many already have my tags. TMBOA or Goodreads possibly?
Nancy Lynn Jarvis 
http://tinyurl.com/2edu3ep
http://tinyurl.com/236r73l
http://tinyurl.com/2eo9y6d


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Nancy.


----------



## Rhynedahll

I, also, have tagged you Nancy.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi Nancy,

I'd already tagged both versions of two of your books. Probably from TMBOA. Now I've tagged the third.  

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up to here again


----------



## Doranna

Rhynedahll said:


> Good thing David mentioned rechecking.
> 
> I thought I had Tracey Alley because her book covers looked familiar.
> 
> Tagged now for certain.


I do lots of little reality checks along the way. Just to be sure! ;>

--Doranna


----------



## Amyshojai

Got yours, Nancy.


----------



## JJWestendarp

Greetings! I'm new around here but I've recently uploaded a new novel (see sig) via DTP and could use some tagging help. I've started working backwards on everyone I've seen so far as well.

Regards,
J. J. Westendarp


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done, and welcome to the thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, J.J. and welcome.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you, JJ. Welcome!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Greetings, JJ! 

I just tagged your book.


----------



## Ronald Kelly

This tagging sounds like a good deal. Any tags you could give Ol' Ron would be greatly appreciated, folks! I'll be more than happy to return the favor...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ronald Kelly said:


> This tagging sounds like a good deal. Any tags you could give Ol' Ron would be greatly appreciated, folks! I'll be more than happy to return the favor...


I tagged the first and the fourth but there were no tags for the middle two. Let us know when you add them so we can tag.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Ronald,

I tagged the two books that had tags.  Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Ronald Kelly

The middle two are tagged now. Thanks, guys!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ronald Kelly said:


> The middle two are tagged now. Thanks, guys!


Got them now.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got 'em all Ron.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Nancy x3
Spiral
Ronald K x4


----------



## Ricky Sides

Got them all now Ronald.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Rhynedahll

I have tagged all four of yours, Ronald.


----------



## Guest

All caught up again.  *****'s place holder set until the next five pages manifest


----------



## D.M. Trink

Okay-I'm back tagging --I'm way behind--I'll try to catch up!

Today I tagged:
-all of David Naill Wilson's
-H. Jonas Rhynedahll
-all of Ronald Kelly's
-Deb Baker

Thanks to all for tagging mine!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B00313Q1JW
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-Rainbow-Delyse-Rodrigues-Trink/dp/1452873259/ref=tmm_pap_title_0
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow/dp/B00313Q1JW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288790978&sr=8-1


----------



## Ronald Kelly

Thanks for the tags, folks. I'm in the process of tagging all of yours right now.


----------



## liam.judge

David.Niall.Wilson said:


> So how many of you go to books over and over thinking "I'm not sure I tagged that one" only to find out you did (lol) All caught up.


I'll admit to doing that a few times ha ha


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged...

Nancy Lynn Jarvis (all books)
JJ Westendarp
Ronald Kelly (all books)


----------



## Amyshojai

I think I've got them all. If the new folks could tag the print version of the Aging Cat, I'd be purrrr-fectly appreciative. *s* Those who have already done so, thanks!


----------



## jwasserman

Tagged:
Dark Dixie - Tales of Southern Horror 
Orphan (The Key to Magic)
The Doom Guardian 
Making the Rules 
Spiral X
Dolly Departed: A Gretchen Birch Mystery 
Duality - A Novella 
The Templar Concordat 
and Meikle's new story


----------



## Rhynedahll

I tagged the print edition of Aging Cat and am otherwise all caught up!


----------



## kcmay

I'm caught up again!

I wonder, though... I saw Ronald's book tagged with david mcafee -- could someone explain the reason for doing that? Someone tagged my book with the title of another series that I didn't write, so I wondered.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kcmay said:


> I'm caught up again!
> 
> I wonder, though... I saw Ronald's book tagged with david mcafee -- could someone explain the reason for doing that? Someone tagged my book with the title of another series that I didn't write, so I wondered.


I don't check those tags. Nor do I tag page turner, brilliant, etc., unless I've read the book and agree with those tags.


----------



## 13500

Tagged Nancy Lynn Jarvis (all books), JJ Westendarp, Ronald Kelly (all books) and Amy's.


I don't tag other author's names or editorializing tags like page-turner, etc., either. It is up to the readers to decide that.


----------



## William L.K.

I've got some catching up to do!

I'm on my way now to get the newbies.
Ron, I see you, I'll get you too


----------



## Free books for Kindle

Will tag for food  (tags appreciated in return).

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0048ELPBC/?tag=kbpst-20
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0048ELPBC/?tag=kindleboards-21

Any of the following would be appreciated:

free books
free kindle books
free books to download
free books for kindle
free kindle books to download

Update: (done everyone on this page). 
Update 2: thanks to the kind person(s) who has already tagged!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You're all tagged, Chris. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## William Meikle

Tagged Ronald and Chris... caught up again.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I don't check those tags. Nor do I tag page turner, brilliant, etc., unless I've read the book and agree with those tags.


Same here. Page turner, brilliant, etc. are calling for opinions. I can't honestly give an opinion unless I've read the book. And as a rule I don't tag names other than those listed in the book credits.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Free books for Kindle said:


> Will tag for food  (tags appreciated in return).
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0048ELPBC/?tag=kbpst-20
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0048ELPBC/?tag=kindleboards-21
> 
> Any of the following would be appreciated:
> 
> free books
> free kindle books
> free books to download
> free books for kindle
> free kindle books to download
> 
> Update: (done everyone on this page).
> Update 2: thanks to the kind person(s) who has already tagged!


Hi there. I tagged your books, but did not tag the 99 cent tags on the UK version because they are not applicable. I'd recommend that you consider deleting those tags and substitute the UK equivalent. It would be better for your sales.

Here's a free book for you, or anyone else for that matter.

Brimstone and the Companions of Althea.
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/15872

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Free books for Kindle

Thanks for your feedback and the free book, Ricky. Looks like I'll need to add an 86 pence tag for the UK version. 

Just tweeted your freebie book too.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Nancy x 3; J. J. and Ronald x 4.  


Linda


----------



## Ricky Sides

Free books for Kindle said:


> Thanks for your feedback and the free book, Ricky. Looks like I'll need to add an 86 pence tag for the UK version.
> 
> Just tweeted your freebie book too.


You're welcome, and thank you. I tagged the new tags.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi folks,

Today I discovered a site I think some of you may find interesting.

http://www.coalition-independent-authors.com/index.html

They have subsections that seem to specialize in dog, cat, and horse books. There are options for free adds, but there are pay options ranging from $10 to $20 a year. I can't speak to the traffic through the site. But the site looks professional.

I just thought some of you may want to take a look.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Ronald Kelly said:


> This tagging sounds like a good deal. Any tags you could give Ol' Ron would be greatly appreciated, folks! I'll be more than happy to return the favor...


Your book 'Dark Dixie has a 99-Cent tag, which no longer applies. Would you like us to vote it down?

All caught up again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Hi there. I tagged your books, but did not tag the 99 cent tags on the UK version because they are not applicable. I'd recommend that you consider deleting those tags and substitute the UK equivalent. It would be better for your sales.
> 
> Here's a free book for you, or anyone else for that matter.
> 
> Brimstone and the Companions of Althea.
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/15872
> 
> Have a great day,
> Ricky


Thanks, Ricky. I'll look forward to reading it. I tweeted it for you.


----------



## Ricky Sides

You're welcome.   

I wrote Brimstone prior to the rest of my books. It's book 1 of a nine volume series.


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks for the "aging cat" print tags, muchly appreciated! and Ricky, thanks for the Coalition of Independent...note, I'll take a look.


----------



## Ricky Sides

You're welcome. I thought you might take an interest in the site.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Free, I had already tagged you (perhaps from another thread.)


----------



## EliRey

Wow but I've slacked.. that's what happends when you get into you're writing!... willl spend some time writing now guys!


----------



## EliRey

OOPS meant taggin!


----------



## theaatkinson

i must be caught up: I see no one that I haven't tagged.


----------



## Rhynedahll

I have tagged you, EliRey.


----------



## EliRey

Rhynedahll said:


> I have tagged you, EliRey.


Thanks! Right back at you!


----------



## Zack Hamric

Rhynedahll said:


> Free, I had already tagged you (perhaps from another thread.)


Rhynedahl- Tagged ya!

Zack


----------



## fictionwriter

Hi Donna,

Great idea!

I've added chick lit and women's fiction to the tags for your book.

Would you add a tag or two to my new e-book, ARMED & DANGEROUS? I've run out of them. Maybe women's fiction? or kick-ass heroine?

The link is http://www.amazon.com/ARMED-DANGEROUS-ebook/dp/B0044XV8VY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1288896555&sr=1-2


----------



## Amyshojai

Fictionwriter, I tagged two of your books but the middle one "I AM THE FOX" didn't have any to agree with...when you get some on there, happy to tag.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Fictionwriter: I also tagged the two ends but not the center.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

fictionwritier, I tagged two and added a couple of tags to "fox." You should add some more and let us know. I sampled it for my GS.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Fictionwriter's three books. I've got a feeling you'll add more tags. If you do so please let us know in the thread. I'll be happy to return to your product pages and add the additional tags.  

Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Ronald Kelly

D.A. Boulter said:


> Your book 'Dark Dixie has a 99-Cent tag, which no longer applies. Would you like us to vote it down?


Hmmm... as far as I know Dark Dixie was never offered for 99-cents (maybe just hopeful thinking by someone). By all means, vote it down.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done.


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*:

Ronald Kelly's
Free Books for Kindle's
fictionwriter's

For those who haven't had the chance, please tag *Flank Hawk *  (Kindle & print).
See signature for links. Thanks!


----------



## J.M Pierce

I'm back in front. Welcome to the new folks!

J.M.


----------



## Cliff Ball

Shattered Earth needs some tags. The ones that are already there are fine, and I've gotten everyone before me. Thanks ahead of time


----------



## farrellclaire

Caught up.  Thanks for the tags.


----------



## Free books for Kindle

Tag love given to everyone on this page


----------



## Susanne O

Please tag my brand new historical :A Woman's Place and I'll tag as many of yours as I can asap.

Thank you!


----------



## Ronald Kelly

Tagged everyone above. Much obliged to you all for tagging mine.


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up again. Have a good weekend folks


----------



## Rhynedahll

I just tagged Susane O'Leary's book, A Woman's place.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Congratulations on the new release Susanne.


----------



## JJWestendarp

All caught up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Cliff and Susanne. Good Luck.


----------



## Victorine

Whew, I need to do this more often.  I'm all caught up now!  

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Victorine said:


> Whew, I need to do this more often. I'm all caught up now!
> 
> Vicki


Even coming here a couple of times a day doesn't keep me caught up.  Just invited some new people over here, too.


----------



## 4dprefect

Okay, invited here by Gertie Kindle - thanks! Please forgive the ignorance of a newbie, but how does this work?


SAF


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4dprefect said:


> Okay, invited here by Gertie Kindle - thanks! Please forgive the ignorance of a newbie, but how does this work?
> 
> SAF


And here I am to greet you and explain.

Tags are identifiers that help people find your work. You'll want some broad categories like mystery, thriller, romance, horror, humor, whatever fits. Then think of subcategories. If you have mystery, you might want cozy or paranormal. Don't forget kindle and kindle book so readers can narrow their search and put you higher on the list.

The more tags you have, the higher you are on the list in that category.

We'll go to the link in your siggy, tag your book(s) and then you tag us back. It might seem intimidating to go back through so many pages, but a lot of the posts are about the books we've tagged. Also, there are a lot of us with multiple books, but we tag them all anyway. It doesn't matter. We'll all have more than one someday.

Good luck and I'm off to tag your book now.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Doing some catch up work on my tagging.....  Welcome everyone new! 

I tagged:  

Cliff Ball
4dPrefect
Susanne O'Leary's new one
Ronald Kelly
Rhyne
JJ Westendarp
Simon Forward

Good luck to everyone!  I'd love any tagbacks if you haven't already tagged "Excuse Me, Miss"
Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You're tagged. I added kindle and kindle book for you.

One thing we don't do is tag other authors names or titles. We also don't tag things like page turner or brilliant unless we've read the book. 

We will untag any maltags that have gotten stuck on your book, so if that happens, let us know and we'll rush right in to right the wrong; swords drawn, fingers clicking.


----------



## 4dprefect

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> And here I am to greet you and explain.
> 
> Tags are identifiers that help people find your work. You'll want some broad categories like mystery, thriller, romance, horror, humor, whatever fits. Then think of subcategories. If you have mystery, you might want cozy or paranormal. Don't forget kindle and kindle book so readers can narrow their search and put you higher on the list.
> 
> The more tags you have, the higher you are on the list in that category.
> 
> We'll go to the link in your siggy, tag your book(s) and then you tag us back. It might seem intimidating to go back through so many pages, but a lot of the posts are about the books we've tagged. Also, there are a lot of us with multiple books, but we tag them all anyway. It doesn't matter. We'll all have more than one someday.
> 
> Good luck and I'm off to tag your book now.


Cheers. Dinner time here in the UK now. But I'll get some tagging done this evening after I've eaten.  Many thanks.

SAF


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged:

Tyler Nunnally
4dprefect

:rings bell for caught up again:


----------



## jwasserman

tagged

ARMED & DANGEROUS 
Candy, Murder and Me
I AM THE FOX 
Forever Mine 
Shattered Earth 
Evil UnLtd: The Root Of All Evil


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Glenn Bullion

Wow I'm not sure if I will ever catch up.  But I will try.  I hope a lot of pages are repeats


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Happy Friday everyone, and thanks for the tags.

Tagged:  Shattered Earth; A Woman's Place; The Root of all Evil and Armed and Dangerous.

Caught up again.


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged Shattered Earth, A Woman's Place, and Evil Unlmtd...welcome to all the new books/authors!

Gotta go meet some deadlines...column due, radio show blurbs due, blog due...yikes, is it really Friday?


----------



## jmkwriter

Making my way through the tags. Can I toss my books into the tag rink? Thanks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got them all, Jason.

I'm looking for kindle books for a 12 yr old boy. Can you recommend some of yours?


----------



## jmkwriter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Got them all, Jason.
> 
> I'm looking for kindle books for a 12 yr old boy. Can you recommend some of yours?


Rupert & Me is definitely okay. Depending on how you feel about violence, vampires, demons and mild swearing, Heaven's Superhero, Fruitbasket from Hell and A is for Amnesia, B is for Bullet would all be okay. I say that those books could be rated PG-13. Themes are very clear-cut, good vs bad. There's no glorifying of the darker aspects. They're all on par with, say, the later Harry Potter books. So, if you're okay with those, any of these would be fine.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

jmkwriter said:


> Rupert & Me is definitely okay. Depending on how you feel about violence, vampires, demons and mild swearing, Heaven's Superhero, Fruitbasket from Hell and A is for Amnesia, B is for Bullet would all be okay. I say that those books could be rated PG-13. Themes are very clear-cut, good vs bad. There's no glorifying of the darker aspects. They're all on par with, say, the later Harry Potter books. So, if you're okay with those, any of these would be fine.


Thanks, Jason. He doesn't like vampires, but I'll sample the other three for him. He's read all the HP books. I'm loading up his Christmas Kindle with samples so he can pick what he wants.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. A couple of versions of Jason's books had no tags. If you tag them later, please leave a link to them and I'll be happy to tag them.

Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Karen Fenech

I've been making my way through the new books, too.  I'm caught up now.  Many thanks to all who have tagged my books.

Have a great weekend!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## William Meikle

THE INVASION only needs a few more tags for *end of the world* to get to number 1 in the category. I'd be most grateful for a little push if you haven't already.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Invasion-ebook/dp/B003HS4V8O


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your "end of the world" Willie!


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

Okay, cool.  I have everyone caught up, and welcome to my old buddy RON (whose books I publish). 

Just a note, we'll be publishing a catalog tonight of all the eBooks Crossroad Press has done to date (around 70) including a bunch from Ron.  It will also have a bunch of fiction in it, my own story "From My Reflection, Darkly," as well as a story from Ron, and more from Steven Savile, Elizabeth Massie, and Wayne Allen Sallee ... we're hoping the fiction will draw people in to see all the cool titles we're offering.


----------



## Victorine

All caught up again!

Vicki


----------



## RebeccaForster

I would love to join in on tagging/being tagged. Sadly, I can't figure out how to upload my book covers. When I click on insert image I get an image message of some sort like this.







Would love some guidance. Many Thanks.

Rebecca Forster
lots of books she can't figure out how to show


----------



## Ricky Sides

Here's a link to Rebbecca's Amazon author page.

http://www.amazon.com/Rebecca-Forster/e/B001HCZP3W

I'm off to tag all versions of her books. 

Edit: I tagged all your books that had tags. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## 4dprefect

Tagged everyone on the first 15 pages so far. Will keep on with more tagging tomorrow!

SAF


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tagged, Rebecca. Have you checked out the instructions for putting book covers in your siggy? It's stickied at the top of the Book Bazaar.  Good luck.

Ricky, thanks for posting the link to Rebecca's author page.


----------



## Ricky Sides

My pleasure Gertie.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

Karen Fenech, David Wilson, 4Dprefect, and others = tagged!


----------



## Maria Romana

Got to the last page tonight and thought, "Whew! Almost done!" Yeah, right...there were like 30 new books on this one page! Well, I dug in and got 'em all. At least all the ones that had tags to get. Rebecca, some of your older ones have no tags. Fill some in, and let us know, and we'll come back and tag 'em.

Caught up with tagging yet again, and appreciate any you can give back,
Maria

_Little Miss Straight Lace_ on Amazon
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ on Amazon UK


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Jason x 9 and Rebecca x 4.  All caught up.

Thanks for all the tags guys.  Have a great weekend.


Linda


----------



## RebeccaForster

Ricky, Gertie, Many thanks. You guys are awesome. I will check out the instructions tomorrow when I'm fresh and then start tagging people back. This is very cool. I have to say, this board seems to be full of good-humored folks. Hope everyone sleeps well. G'night and thanks again!

Rebecca
http://www.amazon.com/Rebecca-Forster/e/B001HCZP3W
Link in lieu of book covers until I figure it out


----------



## RebeccaForster

Oh My Gosh, and Linda too! Thank you.

Rebecca


----------



## Victorine

Hey, Rebecca!  Nice to see you on here.    I tagged as many of your books as I could find.  I think I got them all.  

Welcome to the tagging game!

Vicki


----------



## Rhynedahll

I've tagged 5 x D. Nathan Hillard.

ing: All tagged up, at least for the moment!

Whew, this thread moves fast...


----------



## J.M Pierce

All caught up!


----------



## 4dprefect

Now don't you good folks go adding too many more pages to this thread before I've caught up. 

SAF


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up again.



RebeccaForster said:


> I would love to join in on tagging/being tagged. Sadly, I can't figure out how to upload my book covers. When I click on insert image I get an image message of some sort like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love some guidance. Many Thanks.
> 
> Rebecca Forster
> lots of books she can't figure out how to show


Hi Rebecca: Hostile Witness (Kindle edition) has tags: 'Fatal Encryption' and 'taxed to death'. I don't think these fit. 'Fatal encryption' might relate to drm if you opted for drm on your book. This is not a good tag, so I down-voted it and 'taxed to death' as well. I also down-voted spammer on several books--you've picked up a neg-fairy somewhere in your travels. I quite enjoyed 'Hostile Witness', thank you, though legal books aren't my preferred reading.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Just made my way through the last 5 pages.  No notes on who this time since I'm traveling, but I'm all caught up.

Thanks all,
Steve


----------



## Beth O

I'm about 100 pages behind.  I think this time I'm going to work my way backwards from this point, then move forward.  Reciprocal tags would be appreciated, especially for the new one--How I Learned to Love the Walrus.  Links to all three are in my signature.

Thanks,
Beth


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your new one, Beth. Good luck with it.


----------



## Blodwyn

Hi, 
Would love to join the tagging. I'm going to start backward on this thread and work my way to the front. Thanks! 
Elizabeth


----------



## Guest

Blodwyn said:


> Hi,
> Would love to join the tagging. I'm going to start backward on this thread and work my way to the front. Thanks!
> Elizabeth


I tagged you, and it looks like your description came up! Now you're all set.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your new release Beth. Congratulations. It looks as if you've got a winner. Great reviews!


----------



## Blodwyn

foreverjuly said:


> I tagged you, and it looks like your description came up! Now you're all set.


Thank you! The description turned up today - a big relief, I thought it'd never be there.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Blodwyn said:


> Thank you! The description turned up today - a big relief, I thought it'd never be there.


Congratulations on the new release. Welcome to the thread. I tagged your book.


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged your new one Beth, and yours Blodwyn


----------



## Blodwyn

Ricky Sides said:


> Congratulations on the new release. Welcome to the thread. I tagged your book.


Thank you, both for the congratulations and the welcome. I just did yours as well.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Got Beth's new one and Blodwyn's. Welcome!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you!


----------



## Blodwyn

Amyshojai said:


> Tagged your new one Beth, and yours Blodwyn


Thanks - just got yours also!


----------



## Blodwyn

J.M. Pierce said:


> Got Beth's new one and Blodwyn's. Welcome!


Thank you! Just got yours, too.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Ricky Sides said:


> LOL hardly. I just got my Kindle in today, and am beating my brains out trying to figure out how to turn it off. Surely you don't always have a screensaver type screen.


Ricky, I hope you received an answer. I'm 12 pages behind here (my dad's been in the hospital). In case you haven't, to turn off your Kindle, slide the on button to the right and hold it for about 5 seconds. Your Kindle will power off.

Now...I'm going to do some tagging so I can catch up on this thread. 

~Donna~


----------



## Rhynedahll

Just tagged:

Beth O x 3
Amyshojai x 1


----------



## Victorine

Tagged you, Elizabeth!  Welcome to the tagging fun!

And I got Beth's new one too.  Looks like a fun book!

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged QI, Elizabeth. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Blodwyn

Victorine said:


> Tagged you, Elizabeth! Welcome to the tagging fun!
> 
> And I got Beth's new one too. Looks like a fun book!
> 
> Vicki


Thanks! Oh, I wanted to tell you but I couldn't post again in my thread, I read some chapters of your book on CC too! I can't wait to find out where it was going.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi Donna,

I hope your Dad is better now.

Yep, another poster taught me how to turn off the Kindle. I haven't mentioned it here, but you should have seen me scratching my head, trying to figure out how to get the plastic cover with the instructions off the screen.  It took me a few moments to realize that it was actually being displayed on the Kindle screen. Actually, I might still be trying to get the darn thing off if I hadn't remembered a post from the Kindleboards referencing the issue.

Thank you for trying to help.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## DonnaFaz

glennbullion said:


> Hello all  My book is listed in the signature.
> Time to start tagging myself.  I see A LOT of pages here
> Edited to add:
> Holy toledo, I can see how this could get overwhelming  How are you guys keeping track of who you've already done?


Glenn, I tagged your book. Please tag mine in return!

Some people start at the beginning and work forward. Some work backward. I think you should just start where you first post and work forward...eventually, you'll tag everyone because everyone comes back here to check in every once in a while.

Welcome to the thread!

~Donna~


----------



## Blodwyn

DonnaFaz said:


> Glenn, I tagged your book. Please tag mine in return!
> 
> Some people start at the beginning and work forward. Some work backward. I think you should just start where you first post and work forward...eventually, you'll tag everyone because everyone comes back here to check in every once in a while.
> 
> Welcome to the thread!
> 
> ~Donna~


This sounds like a good strategy. I've been getting confused. So I've tagged everyone on the pages around me and at this point I'm going to work forward.


----------



## Guest

DonnaFaz said:


> eventually, you'll tag everyone because everyone comes back here to check in every once in a while.


Yeah, I've gotten out of the habit of dropping in. I wonder if it's hurt my sales. I wish there was some way to measure the impact of this on Amazon, or just what other pages your book is showing up on.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DonnaFaz said:


> Ricky, I hope you received an answer. I'm 12 pages behind here (my dad's been in the hospital). In case you haven't, to turn off your Kindle, slide the on button to the right and hold it for about 5 seconds. Your Kindle will power off.
> 
> Now...I'm going to do some tagging so I can catch up on this thread.
> 
> ~Donna~


Hope your Dad's better.


----------



## Victorine

Blodwyn said:


> Thanks! Oh, I wanted to tell you but I couldn't post again in my thread, I read some chapters of your book on CC too! I can't wait to find out where it was going.


Fun!


----------



## Ian Weaver

Hi

I'm new to this thread and to tagging generally. Where do I start? Do I go back through the whole thread and start tagging (Would take me years!!) or do I pick up from here, waiting to start as new posts pitch up.
Anyway - I'll begin that way if someone would like to start me off. I've read the previous posts but am still unsure of the best way ahead.

Ian


----------



## Blodwyn

Ian Weaver said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm new to this thread and to tagging generally. Where do I start? Do I go back through the whole thread and start tagging (Would take me years!!) or do I pick up from here, waiting to start as new posts pitch up.
> Anyway - I'll begin that way if someone would like to start me off. I've read the previous posts but am still unsure of the best way ahead.
> 
> Ian


I just tagged you. I think the best way is what DonnaFaz suggested, to do everything from your post forward.


----------



## Ian Weaver

Thanks Blodwyn will take that advice and have tagged you back

Ian


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your book Ian. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## RebeccaForster

Hi Vicki, thanks for the welcome. I tagged your books and all books above that! Still trying to figure out how to get my covers up . First though better check for the Neg Fairy on all my stuff.


----------



## ReeseReed

I would love to participate with Claustrophobic.  I'm mainly interested in the holiday-ish tags, but feel free to hit whatever you'd like there.  I'll begin with the authors on this page and work my way backward as far as I can.


----------



## Ian Weaver

Thanks Ricky - I've done yours too - and yours Reese


----------



## RebeccaForster

Reese, I'm new too and I tagged your page now I'm going to attempt to put in an image.







Whoops. Didn't work. I'm frustrated about getting my covers in here.  I'll keep tagging.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done. Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Use the quote button and copy the code. Add it to your siggy.


----------



## Rhynedahll

I've tagged Blodwyn and Ian Weaver.


----------



## Blodwyn

ReeseReed said:


> I would love to participate with Claustrophobic. I'm mainly interested in the holiday-ish tags, but feel free to hit whatever you'd like there. I'll begin with the authors on this page and work my way backward as far as I can.


Thanks! Got you and Rhynedahll. Going to check if I got Ricky.


----------



## RebeccaForster

Ricky,

I don't know if this will work but I'm posting.



> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0030ZRZ7S/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_i2?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1S2XV9JN3TQ0MMTX1TAQ&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## RebeccaForster

I pushed the quote button, I went to amazon, copied the code from Silent Witness. No cover. Am I just really dumb? I think I'll give up and hope people will just find my books. You're a saint Ricky. I tagged you. R-


----------



## Ricky Sides

No, You're not dumb. It's probably something simple. You did remember to save the changes?

If all else fails, I'd add a link to your author page. That will give your customers a direct link to all of your books.  

Thanks for the tags.


----------



## Ian Weaver

Thanks Rhynedahll - have done you back

Ian


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged Ian's book...thanks for all the tag lovin' in return!


----------



## Ian Weaver

Tagged yours Amy

Ian


----------



## RebeccaForster

Ricky, I think I had an epiphany. Do you mean go into my profile and there is something in there that will allow me to put the covers into my signature? I bet that's it. Going to explore now. You are veryyyyy patient.


----------



## swcleveland

Okay, caught up with everybody in the last five pages!

To all the new folks:  Hi!  

Scott


----------



## Ian Weaver

Thanks - Done yours Scott


----------



## Ricky Sides

Yes, it's in your profile. The siggy section where you originally placed your name and the titles of your books.


----------



## Blodwyn

swcleveland said:


> Okay, caught up with everybody in the last five pages!
> 
> To all the new folks: Hi!
> 
> Scott


HI!

got you too. Thanks!


----------



## Ian Weaver

Rebecca

To do it manually:

If you go to profile then click 'forum profile information there's a signature section.

Paste the following code in

*[*url=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00452VGDY?tag=kbpst-20]*[*img height=125]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41FBaoJ8KPL._SL500_.jpg[/img][/url]

Change the red Number to your book's ASIN from your Amazon page.
Change the blue to your book's image address from Amazon.
Save changes and that should work. (famous last words!!!)

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver

Rebecca - I see you've managed while I was writing that - you can get them side by side by putting them into a table

Ian


----------



## RebeccaForster

LOL, Ian, I did something wrong trying to put them side-by-side. Thanks for the table clue. I'm going to a movie. Will try again tomorrow. It's the weekend and I hope you have a wonderful one! Thank you so much. Your help is GREATLY appreciated.

Rebecca


----------



## Ian Weaver

Pleasure Rebecca - It's bedtime here in the UK - enjoy the film

Ian


----------



## RebeccaForster

Ah, you've reminded me to check in on a good friend in the UK. Sleep tight. By tomorrow I'll be an old hand at this!


----------



## Karen Fenech

I have tagged:

Willie - I'd already tagged The Invasion.  I hope you now have enough tags from our new authors to reach the top spot.

4D Perfect
D Nathan Hilliard
Rebecca Forster
Beth Orsoff
Bloodwyn - Elizabeth
Forever July
Ian Weaver
Reese Reed

I'm caught up.  Many thanks to everyone for tags to my books.  

Regards,
Karen


----------



## RebeccaForster

Thanks Karen, Got you back.


----------



## 4dprefect

Phew, tagged everyone through the first 50pp of this thread. (Although a couple returned a 404, so I'm guessing the books have since been removed.) Will probably go through another 50pp over the next day or so, but take it from the end of the thread, just so as to be fair - after all, I'm a newcomer and kind folks have been tagging me already, so it'd be unfair if they had to wait longer while I ploughed through the rest.

BTW, I haven't kept a list of authors I've tagged, but rest assured I'll get to em all sooner or later. 


SAF


----------



## Beth O

Just tagged 30 pages (230 - 260). Whew!

Here's a list of everyone I've tagged so you'll know I got you. If I accidentally missed someone, please let me know. For people that've been here a while (Zac, Margaret, Ricky, William M, Jason Letts, etc.), I tagged your newer ones (already tagged your older ones). The only ones that shouldn't be on this list are the authors who have been here a while but haven't published anything new recently (e.g., Donna Fasano, Victorine, etc.). But if there's a new tag you want added, then let me know.

One funny thing--my characters in the new book, "How I Learned to Love the Walrus," actually go tagging, but walruses, not books. Tagging books is much easier, and smells better too.

Here's the list: 
JMK Writer
Margaret Lake
Karen Fenech
David Niall Wilson
Rebecca Forster
Simon Forward
Mary Elizabeth Romana
Linda Prather
H. Jonas Rhnedahl
JM Pierce
DA Bouter
Cliff Ball
Claire Farrell
Chris Graham
Susanne O
Leary
ROnald Kelly
Jamie Wasserman
Glenn Bullion
Amy Shojai
Ricky Sides
Elizabeth Reyes
Thea Atkinson
Zac Hamric
Carolyn CHambers Clark
Bards (Julie)
Delyse Rodrigues-Trink
KC May
William LK
William Meikle
Tracey Alley
Catherine Durkin Robinson
JD Chevaliere
Nancy Lynn Jarvis
Doranna Durgin
Deb Baker
Terence O'Brien
Steve Silkin
Daniel Arenson
Eileen Muller
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Julie Christensen
Ryne Douglas Pearson
SW Benefiel
Thea J. Nilsson
Joseph Nassise
Steven Savile
John Pearson
Joel Arnold
Erik Williams
LaurenBurd
Daphne Coleridge
Kristy Quinn
LC Evans
Rudolph Kerkhoven
K.Crumley
Monique Martin
Edward R. O'Dell
Dawn McCullough-White
Sidney Williams
Kevin Domenic
Laura Vosika
Mel Comley
Roger E. Craig
HL Arledge
Richard Jackson
Sandra Edwards
Dan Cannon
Aris Whittier
Gary Ballard
Valmore Daniels
Joanne Skerrett
William Esmont
EA Svigar
Jason Letts/Forever July
Ian Weaver
Reese Reed

That's it. Time for a break!


----------



## Beth O

Just a note - For the Walrus Book, Humorous Romance and Women's Fiction are hidden (you have to click on the see all tags to get to those).  If you could click on those two also, I'd really appreciate it!

Thanks.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Beth, Ian and Elizabeth.  Still checking.


Linda


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Reese and Hostile Witness.  Now I'm caught up again.


Linda


----------



## 4dprefect

I'll be back to this tomorrow. But if I find another 10 pages on this thread by then I will regard you all sternly from over my glasses. And I don't even have glasses. Yet 

SAF


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged:*

Susanne OLeary
JJWestendarp
4dprefect
jmkwriter (print versions did not have tags)
RebeccaForster
Blodwyn
Ian Weaver
ReeseReed (Kindle + 1 print)

If you haven't had the chance, please tag Flank Hawk  (Kindle & print).
See signature. Thanks!


----------



## kcmay

OK! I should be caught up again. Welcome new taggers!


----------



## DonnaFaz

Okay, I've spent the last couple of hours catching up. I've got all the new books of the 'oldies' and all the books of the 'newbies'. I usually list names of those I've tagged, but I'm so tired...I hope all of you will cut me a break.   I tag under the amazon name of DJ Fasano. Please check my profile there. If I haven't tagged your book, let me know and I will tag you.

I hope all the newbies will accept my warm welcome to this very busy thread...and please tag me in return!! Thank you.

Margaret and Ricky, my dad isn't going to 'get well'. He's got brain cancer and we're just trying to keep him as comfortable as possible. Thanks for the warm thoughts. It means a lot to me.

~Donna~


----------



## Ricky Sides

I'm so sorry to hear that Donna. God bless you and your family.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Beth O said:


> Just a note - For the Walrus Book, Humorous Romance and Women's Fiction are hidden (you have to click on the see all tags to get to those). If you could click on those two also, I'd really appreciate it!
> 
> Thanks.


Done.


----------



## Blodwyn

Tagged everyone in the last 2 pages. Thanks to all, I am very appreciative!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Ian and Reese. Welcome and good luck.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DonnaFaz said:


> Margaret and Ricky, my dad isn't going to 'get well'. He's got brain cancer and we're just trying to keep him as comfortable as possible. Thanks for the warm thoughts. It means a lot to me.
> 
> ~Donna~


Donna, I am so sorry. I will pray for an easy passing both for his sake and those who love him.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

RebeccaForster said:


> LOL, Ian, I did something wrong trying to put them side-by-side. Thanks for the table clue. I'm going to a movie. Will try again tomorrow. It's the weekend and I hope you have a wonderful one! Thank you so much. Your help is GREATLY appreciated.
> 
> Rebecca


Rebecca, just put a space between each cover. That'll put them side by side.


----------



## Zack Hamric

Blodwyn said:


> Tagged everyone in the last 2 pages. Thanks to all, I am very appreciative!


Tagged ya! Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

RebeccaForster said:


> LOL, Ian, I did something wrong trying to put them side-by-side. Thanks for the table clue. I'm going to a movie. Will try again tomorrow. It's the weekend and I hope you have a wonderful one! Thank you so much. Your help is GREATLY appreciated.
> 
> Rebecca


Rebecca, Tagged ya-

Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

4dprefect said:


> Phew, tagged everyone through the first 50pp of this thread. (Although a couple returned a 404, so I'm guessing the books have since been removed.) Will probably go through another 50pp over the next day or so, but take it from the end of the thread, just so as to be fair - after all, I'm a newcomer and kind folks have been tagging me already, so it'd be unfair if they had to wait longer while I ploughed through the rest.
> 
> BTW, I haven't kept a list of authors I've tagged, but rest assured I'll get to em all sooner or later.
> 
> SAF


Tagged ya!
Zack


----------



## Blodwyn

Zack Hamric said:


> Tagged ya! Zack


and likewise!


----------



## Ian Weaver

Hi

Up to date
Tagged: 4dPrefect Beth Linda Karen Rebecca TwErvin KCMay Donna Gertie & Zack - If I missed anyone let me know.

Ian


----------



## J.M Pierce

I'm all caught up.

Donna, my prayers are for you and your family this morning.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

All caught up.  Donna, my prayers are also with you and your family.  



Linda


----------



## Aris Whittier

I couldn't sleep so I just did a massive tagging...   think I got everyone...if not let me know...


----------



## Blodwyn

Aris Whittier said:


> I couldn't sleep so I just did a massive tagging...  think I got everyone...if not let me know...


Got you back & am caught up. Thanks!


----------



## Karen Fenech

Donna, I'm so sorry about your father's illness.  I'm thinking of you and your family, and praying for you. God Bless. 

Karen


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged Aris Whittier x2


----------



## Rhynedahll

Questions for those who have been at this longer:

What has a high tag count done for your book?

Does the tag count affect anything other than a book's place in the Amazon community tag lists?

Do you think tages equate to increased sales?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

The short answer to all your questions is that once my book reached the first page in my category, sales started to take off.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Thanks, everyone, for the good thoughts and prayers for my dad.

I'm all caught up with tagging. And a big thank you to everyone who has tagged my book.

~Donna~


----------



## Holly A Hook

Donna, I've tagged your book and am thinking of your dad.  I hope everything works out OK.

I can't believe it took me so long to join in here!

My book, Tempest, is sorely in need of some tags if anyone wants to add some.  I'd like anything from this list: young adult, fantasy, kindle, 99 cents, adventure, hurricane, etc or anything you think would help.  I'll try to return tags today.


----------



## DLs Niece

Well it took me most of the morning but I believe I am all caught up again. Thank you for everyone who have tagged my uncles' books! Happy tagging.


----------



## Blodwyn

Got you, Holly & DLs.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Holly,

I tagged your Amazon US book. I also transferred the tags to the UK book.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Holly, I tagged your book.     

Beth,  I also tagged Humorous Romance and Women's Fiction for How I learned to love the Walrus.  LOL about tagging books smelling better than tagging Walruses.  : )   

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Holly A Hook

Thanks!  I've tagged you guys in return!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged you Holly.


----------



## Holly A Hook

I'm trying to tag yours, but it's not going through right now.  I keep getting these gray swirling things instead of the check marks I should be getting.


----------



## LCEvans

I'm all caught up. Again. So proud of myself.


----------



## Holly A Hook

Anyone else having trouble tagging right now?  Amazon's not letting me tag anything now.  Every time I try the box goes to that loading icon and stays stuck there.  

UPDATE: Never mind.  It works now that I've switched over to another browser.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged LCEvans x 4.


----------



## Ian Weaver

Done Aris & Holly

Ian


----------



## 4dprefect

Again, phew. Another break in my tagathon now, as I just ran back through pages 260-199.

Only 198-51 to go.

SAF


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Holly. I sampled Tempest a few weeks ago for my GS's new Christmas Kindle. I'm reading all the samples first and I enjoyed yours.


----------



## Ed_ODell

All,

Caught up again!

Jnassise
glennbullion
Julie Cristenson
Terrence O'Brien
Rhynedahll
Ian Weaver
Ronald Kelly
Dorgmra
J.M. Pierce (new book)
Steven Savile
David N. W. (first 4)

Welcome, new authors! Good luck!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Ed_ODell said:


> Welcome, new authors! Good luck!


Thanks! Tagged you!


----------



## Ian Weaver

Thanks Ed - tagged you

Ian


----------



## William Meikle

Ian Weaver said:


> Done Aris & Holly
> 
> Ian


Got yours Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver

All yours done William 

Ian


----------



## Holly A Hook

I think I got everyone who posted after I came into the thread.

Margaret--thanks!


----------



## Guest

Got Holly and a few others I hadn't before. I think I'm pretty much caught up.


----------



## catherinedurkinrobinson

This is the only place I know where constant tagging only improves our reputation.  Caught up again including newbies:

Ronald Kelly
Carolyn and Anthony
Cliff Ball
Susanne O’Leary
JJ Westendarp
Simon Forward
Jason Krumbine
Rebecca Forster
D. Nathan Hilliard
Beth Orsoff
EA Svigar
Ian Weaver
Reese Reed
Holly Hook
Daniel Leston’s new one


----------



## Ian Weaver

Thanks Catherine - done yours.

Ian


----------



## Gertie Kindle

My two paperbacks could use some tagging love if you haven't already.

http://www.amazon.com/Arianas-Pride-Margaret-Lake/dp/1442184450/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1289163288&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Catherine-Captain-1-Margaret-Lake/dp/145287834X/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1289163337&sr=1-1


----------



## Rhynedahll

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> My two paperbacks could use some tagging love if you haven't already.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Arianas-Pride-Margaret-Lake/dp/1442184450/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1289163288&sr=1-1
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Catherine-Captain-1-Margaret-Lake/dp/145287834X/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1289163337&sr=1-1


Done.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got Ian and Katherine's books. whew....caught up again (for about 10 minutes, LOL!~)


----------



## J.M Pierce

I'm back on the lead lap. Gertie, I'd already visited both of your paperbacks for tagging sessions, but checked a couple of new ones that have been added since. Take care all!

J.M.


----------



## Blodwyn

Thanks everyone. Up to date!


----------



## Maria Romana

For those newer folks who are wondering about the best way to deal with ths thread, I'll say this: I started at the beginning, and worked my way through to the end, and I *don't* recommend it! The thread has been around long enough that some folks from way back (and their books) are no longer around, and lots of current folks have added new books or requested special tags or vote-downs or what have you. If you just start from where you join and tag as you go, you will eventually get everybody without burning out on tagging or giving yourself carpal tunnel!

Oh, and I'm caught up again!

--Maria

_Little Miss Straight Lace_ on Amazon
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ on Amazon UK


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Holly and DLs, so I'm all caught up again.

Hope everyone is having a fantastic Sunday.

Linda


----------



## Victorine

I went to tag Holly, but I guess I already had!    Welcome to the thread, Holly.  

Vicki


----------



## Holly A Hook

Caught up again...I think.


----------



## kahuna

*BLODWIN
RHYNEDHALL
IAN WEAVER
HOLLY A HOOK
4D PREFECT
SUSANNE O'LEARY
RONALD KELLY
JJ WESTENDARP
FREE BOOKS FOR KINDLE
FICTION WRITER*

I went to the amazon page for your book and tagged your book's product tags, including "".

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me "relationships," "love," "sexuality," "romance," "erotica," "psychology," "self help," "spirituality," "passion," "erotic," "sensual," "lovers," and "health."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

KAHUNA


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

Wow, it does NOT take long to fall behind on this.


----------



## Learnmegood

Been a while!  I think I'm caught up now.  Got Ian, Bloodwyn, Rhynedall, 4dprefect, and Holly.


----------



## Rhynedahll

I tagged a few by David that I had missed.

Had already tagged: Kahuna and Learnmegood. 

:ding!: Caught up again.


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up in time for a new week...


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Free books for kindle
fiction writer (all books)
Cliff Ball ("Shattered Earth")
Susanne O' Leary ("A Woman's Place")
4dPrefect
jmkwriter (all books)
Beth O (latest book)
Boldwyn
Ian Weaver
Reese Reed (both kindle books)
Holly A Hook
Gertie (2 Paperback books)
Rebecca Forster: I tagged all your kindle books, a few didn't have boxes to tag though.
You mentioned cover pics, you might have to re-size them for them to fit. Amazon is really specific about pic sizes.


----------



## xandy3

Still playing catch-up, but I'm getting there...


----------



## Blodwyn

Caught up, and thanks everyone


----------



## Lori Devoti

I have two short works up I'd like to get tagged. You can just pick from what is already there unless you an idea of what would be better.  
http://www.amazon.com/Lost-a-vampire-romance-ebook/dp/B003LSTE46/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1289227927&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Dialogue-More-Than-Just-ebook/dp/B003LBSJ5S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=merchant-items&qid=1289228011&sr=1-1
Thanks all!
I'll go back a few pages and start repaying the favor, plus hit books mentioned in sig lines from here on out. 
Lori


----------



## kahuna

*LORI DEVOTI*

I went to the amazon page for your two books' and tagged your book's product tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me "relationships," "love," "sexuality," "romance," "erotica," "psychology," "self help," "spirituality," "passion," "erotic," "sensual," "lovers," and "health."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Amyshojai

Got yours, Lori. And thanks in advance to any of the new taggers who have (or will) return the tag-favor on my books. *s*

amy


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged two for Lori and am therefore all caught up since my last post!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you Lori, and welcome.


----------



## Guest

jmkwriter said:


> Making my way through the tags. Can I toss my books into the tag rink? Thanks.


Why am I having such a hard time wrapping my head around a book entitled _Fruitbasket from Hell _ being labeled Christian Fiction? 

I love that title, BTW. it officially falls under *****'s List of Ridiculously Cool Book Titles.


----------



## Guest

And now I'm caught up! (Again!)

And if I may bring up one issue:

I tend to tag on my lunch break at work.  I'm on a company computer.  Which is fine, because my boss knows I surf on my break and doesn't care.  BUT some of you have adult content books, and that is something my boss cares about because anyone can walk by my desk and see what is on my screen.  And in a few cases, telling them "Oh, I'm just tagging" is NOT going to cover my butt if the wrong co-worker happens to walk by at the wrong time.

So if your book is adult content, PLEASE note it somehow so I make a mental note to tag in the privacy of my own home.  I really don't want to be fired for being helpful.


----------



## Lori Devoti

Thanks, everyone! Favor repaid + went back a page and tagged from everyone's sig line. 
Lori


----------



## 4dprefect

Tagged authors on pages 199 through 151 today. Getting there sloooooowly. 


SAF


----------



## Rhynedahll

Thanks to everyone that has tagged Orphan!

I moved up to 52 on Epic Fantasy. Still about four pages and maybe a hundred tags off the first page, but making progress!


----------



## Karen Fenech

Gertie, I tagged your two paperbacks.

Lori, I tagged your two shorts.

I'm caught up.

I hope everyone is having a great Monday!  Many thanks to you all for the tags.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> And now I'm caught up! (Again!)
> 
> And if I may bring up one issue:
> 
> I tend to tag on my lunch break at work. I'm on a company computer. Which is fine, because my boss knows I surf on my break and doesn't care. BUT some of you have adult content books, and that is something my boss cares about because anyone can walk by my desk and see what is on my screen. And in a few cases, telling them "Oh, I'm just tagging" is NOT going to cover my butt if the wrong co-worker happens to walk by at the wrong time.
> 
> So if your book is adult content, PLEASE note it somehow so I make a mental note to tag in the privacy of my own home. I really don't want to be fired for being helpful.


Julie, how would your coworkers know it was adult content? I think some of the covers give you a clue what not to tag at work. Mine don't, but I suspect you've already tagged them. If not, the first three definitely have adult content and you can't really tell from the covers.



Rhynedahll said:


> Thanks to everyone that has tagged Orphan!
> 
> I moved up to 52 on Epic Fantasy. Still about four pages and maybe a hundred tags off the first page, but making progress!


You'll get there before you know it. I swore when we first started this thread I'd never make it to the first page, let alone #1 in some categories, but I did.


----------



## Guest

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> *****, how would your coworkers know it was adult content? I think some of the covers give you a clue what not to tag at work. Mine don't, but I suspect you've already tagged them. If not, the first three definitely have adult content and you can't really tell from the covers.


I don't remember the exact titles now (because I clicked off very quickly when I saw the covers on Amazon before someone walked by) But the cover in the signature was different from the cover on Amazon. And a couple were links, not covers in signatures, so there was no way to know what it really was just based off the request for tags. It's not really the content, but what appears on the Amazon page. One cover was actually raunchy. I don't mind tagging them to help folks. I just want fair warning so I do those books at home.


----------



## jmkwriter

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> Why am I having such a hard time wrapping my head around a book entitled _Fruitbasket from Hell _ being labeled Christian Fiction?
> 
> I love that title, BTW. it officially falls under Julie's List of Ridiculously Cool Book Titles.


Well, it does have the word "Hell" in the title.....


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your books Lori.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Hi, everyone!

I tagged Holly, Ian, Rhyn and Lori. Welcome to the thread! Please tag me back. I have one book in both Kindle and paperback versions. 

Thanks!


----------



## Rhynedahll

DonnaFaz said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> I tagged Holly, Ian, Rhyn and Lori. Welcome to the thread! Please tag me back. I have one book in both Kindle and paperback versions.
> 
> Thanks!


I checked. I had already tagged you, both US and UK.


----------



## Blodwyn

Up to date. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Holly A Hook

Just tagged everyone who posted on this thread today, if I haven't already.


----------



## kahuna

*LORI DEVOTI
BLODWIN
RHYNEDHALL
IAN WEAVER
HOLLY A HOOK
4D PREFECT
SUSANNE O'LEARY
RONALD KELLY
JJ WESTENDARP
FREE BOOKS FOR KINDLE
FICTION WRITER * I went to the amazon page for your book and tagged your book's product tags, including "".

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me "relationships," "love," "sexuality," "romance," "erotica," "psychology," "self help," "spirituality," "passion," "erotic," "sensual," "lovers," and "health."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

KAHUNA


----------



## jwasserman

Tagged:
Dialogue: More Than Just Talk
Outlawed Love 
qi
Tempest (Destroyers) 
Time and Again 
Foolish Notions 
SILENT WITNESS (The Witness Series)
How I Learned to Love the Walrus


----------



## Amyshojai

Wow, y'all have been busy today. But I think I'm up to date.


----------



## Steve Silkin

i believe i've tagged everyone from pages 100 through 263. among the authors i've tagged recently: deb baker - william l.k. - glenn bullion - amy shojai - rebecca forster - reese reed - lori devoti - jason crumbine - clark/auriemma - kelly/mccain ... please remember to tag me back!!


----------



## Victorine

I tagged your shorts, Lori.  Thanks for the tag back!

Vicki


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks Steve...I've got all yours, too.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

And I'm all caught up again.  This just doesn't stop, does it?


----------



## Ian Weaver

Hi

Up to date I think - tagged
JM
Maria
Vicki
David Wilson
John Pearson
Liam Judge
Xandy3
Lori Devoti
Julie
JMK
Jwasserman
Steve Silkin
DA Boulter

If I missed any let me know

Ian


----------



## theaatkinson

I've found a few more to tag, but I keep getting error on page...anyone else?


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Lori D. x 2, which catches me up once again.  

Have a great Tuesday.


Linda


----------



## J.M Pierce

Tagging with my first cup of coffee for the day while watching the dark blue night sky begin to bleed on the eastern horizon. Sunrise is such an amazing thing and I get a great view of it EVERYDAY!

Have a good one everybody!

J.M.


----------



## Ian Weaver

Hi Thea

No problems on mine - tagged yours

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver

Hi J.M

Sunrise is long gone here - not that I'd have seen much through the clouds. Just thinking about lunch!

Ian


----------



## Rhynedahll

I'm still caught up to this point, I think.


----------



## Lori Devoti

I think I got everyone who posted since my last check in.
Thanks, everyone who tagged for me. 
Lori


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones, all caught up again.


----------



## Aris Whittier

Thanks for the taggs...I'm caught up!


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

All caught up. Could use some tags for our newest release...it's a catalog of all (nearly 70) of our eBook titles through Crossroad Press PLUS it's got five short stories in it from myself and four of our other authors. It's free on Smashwords and on the Crossroad Press site...but not on Amazon - they made us ask .99 for it, and it needs tag love...

David


----------



## William Meikle

Got it David. And it's a great idea.


----------



## Aris Whittier

David I just gave you some tag love…

BTW…my son just walked in and saw your avatar and said are you writing to Johnny Depp…  

After he left I whispered to myself….I wish…


----------



## Karen Fenech

David, I just tagged your new one.  

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged the collection, David. What a great idea. Does it have "buy now" buttons?


----------



## 4dprefect

150 down through 101 done today. I may get time to do more tagging tonight, but either way we're well on schedule for catching up with the whole thread by tomorrow.

SAF


----------



## JDChev

Up to date again.

Thanks to all those who have tagged my books in return!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged Aris Whittier x3 and David's catalog.

All caught up again.


----------



## Ian Weaver

Tagged JD

Ian


----------



## 4dprefect

Phew, all done. That's everyone on the thread tagged.

SAF


----------



## Amyshojai

Got David's catalogue--kewl idea!


----------



## theaatkinson

arggg. for some reason my tagging ability has stopped. i get errors on the pages. i'm signed in. anyone ever experience it? help me fix. I'm falling behind....yargh


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your new one David.


----------



## Terrence OBrien

Just tagged pages 252 and 253. Going page by page, book by book, sweeping up everything.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

theapatra said:


> arggg. for some reason my tagging ability has stopped. i get errors on the pages. i'm signed in. anyone ever experience it? help me fix. I'm falling behind....yargh


I wasn't able to tag UK for about three days. Then I went in through IE which forced me to sign in again. Then I was fine except that I nearly got hit with a virus. It's the same one every time I go in that way. I get told there are viruses and malware and click here to get rid of them. I did that once and it took me three months to clean up the mess.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Lori x2
Ebooks/Crossroads


----------



## Holly A Hook

Caught up again...I think.


----------



## harpwriter

I'm still going on tagging sprees, and bit by bit catching up with the nearly 300 pages.

[print: http://www.amazon.com/Blue-Bells-Scotland-Trilogy-Book/dp/0984215107/ref=tag_stp_s2_edpp_url

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Blue-Bells-Scotland-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B002T460DG/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2 ]


----------



## rsullivan9597

Wow - I'm late to the game - but will start tagging what I've found here and would appreciate any tagging back to my husband's books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

rsullivan9597 said:


> Wow - I'm late to the game - but will start tagging what I've found here and would appreciate any tagging back to my husband's books.


Welcome and you're tagged.

Please tag my paperbacks as well as the kindle books in my siggy. Thanks.

http://www.amazon.com/Arianas-Pride-Margaret-Lake/dp/1442184450/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1289358183&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Catherine-Captain-1-Margaret-Lake/dp/145287834X/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1289358238&sr=1-1


----------



## Victorine

All caught up again.  

Vicki


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged RSullivan's books. Both Kindle and paperback.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged R. Sullivan x 5. All caught up.


----------



## theaatkinson

gertie: I'll try signing in again, and again. hopefully, it'll work soon.

hope you rid the virus for good!


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

Aris Whittier said:


> David I just gave you some tag love&#8230;
> 
> BTW&#8230;my son just walked in and saw your avatar and said are you writing to Johnny Depp&#8230;
> 
> After he left I whispered to myself&#8230;.I wish&#8230;


Don't *I* wish...I bet Johnny Depp could sell some books.


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tagged the collection, David. What a great idea. Does it have "buy now" buttons?


Every book is linked to Amazon for it's particular page. We also have a similar catalog for our audiobooks titled Audio At the Crossroad - it has a free story as well (one of mine) "Glenn & The Tart of Mortar Psycho Maine Tenants."


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

Oh...and just caught up all the new-to-the-game books and authors.  Have this down to a science now ... see, I AM cool like Johnny Depp


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up. And huge congrats to Michael Sullivan for some truly impressive ranking figures for his series.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Does this never end?  I hope not.  All caught up again.


----------



## liam.judge

Hey Guys, for some reason my Personal Finance eBook has moved down in the relevance rankings, from #1 to #16. This might be a fault as it happened before, but could anyone who hasn't tagged my ebook yet help me out and tag it? Help me get back on top, any help is much appeciated. Just click the pic in my signature and that will take you to my product page to tag it. Thanx!


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks to everyone for the tag lovin' . . . Complete Kitten Care is staying at #1 in cat books/kindle (yee-haw!), but I'd sure appreciate extra tag-icity especially for the print version of Aging Cat. (and all the others too of course  )


----------



## Gertie Kindle

David.Niall.Wilson said:


> Don't *I* wish...I bet Johnny Depp could sell some books.


Johnny's sister used to do my nails and I worked for his father. The man is even better looking in person.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

liam.judge said:


> Hey Guys, for some reason my Personal Finance eBook has moved down in the relevance rankings, from #1 to #16. This might be a fault as it happened before, but could anyone who hasn't tagged my ebook yet help me out and tag it? Help me get back on top, any help is much appeciated. Just click the pic in my signature and that will take you to my product page to tag it. Thanx!


Amazon has changed the way they show tagged products. If you click on sort by popularity instead of recently popular (new default), you'll probably be back where you belong. They also no longer put the book covers of the top tagged item in the community.


----------



## Joseph Rhea

Could I request a single tag?

My novel, Cyberdrome, began it's life as a computer game back in the late 80's as my attempt to create a more "realistic" version of the movie Tron. 
Years later, when I wrote my novel with the same name, I tried to distance myself from the movie. But now with the Tron: Legacy sequel coming out next month, I discovered that when someone tagged my book with the word "tron" this past weekend, there was a sudden increase in sales after they did so.

So, I figure it's time to embrace my past and go with it: if any of you have the time, could you re-tag my book with "tron"?

The direct link to my tags page is here: http://www.amazon.com/Cyberdrome-ebook/dp/tags-on-product/B0012Q6G5Y

Thanks and I'll happily return the favor(s)!
Joe


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you all "tron'ed" and tagged.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good news, Joe. Proof tagging works. I tagged, tron.


----------



## 13500

Hello, everyone.

I am all caught up--tagged everyone new since page 255 -- and, of course, all of those previous.

Have a good day and thanks for the tags.

Karen


----------



## Rhynedahll

I've tron'ed you, Joe.  

I'd appreciate the favor from any so inclined. "Kindle" is one of the default choices and I have the tag, but its normally hidden.

Please, all, if you have the time, show all the choices and choose Kindle instead of some of the other minor ones. Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Rhynedahll said:


> I've tron'ed you, Joe.
> 
> I'd appreciate the favor from any so inclined. "Kindle" is one of the default choices and I have the tag, but its normally hidden.
> 
> Please, all, if you have the time, show all the choices and choose Kindle instead of some of the other minor ones. Thanks!


added


----------



## Lori Devoti

I'm caught up! Hit requests and sig lines. 
Lori


----------



## Joseph Rhea

Rhynedahll said:


> I've tron'ed you, Joe.
> 
> I'd appreciate the favor from any so inclined. "Kindle" is one of the default choices and I have the tag, but its normally hidden.
> 
> Please, all, if you have the time, show all the choices and choose Kindle instead of some of the other minor ones. Thanks!


Eek, I've been Tron'ed! Oh wait, I asked for it, didn't I? 
Thanks for the extra Tron-tags folks! Returning the favors now...


----------



## Victorine

Tagged "Tron" and "Kindle" to you guys requesting them.  

Hey, Gertie, are you happy they took the top book cover off the discussions?  I think I am.  Less harassment then, huh?

Vicki


----------



## D.M. Trink

Not quite caught up!
Tagged this time:

Joseph
Holly
Laura's
Thea's

Thaanks to all for tagging mine!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I swapped tags to comply with the switch requests on two books.

Lori, check your Dialogue book product page. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides

Victorine said:


> Tagged "Tron" and "Kindle" to you guys requesting them.
> 
> Hey, Gertie, are you happy they took the top book cover off the discussions? I think I am. Less harassment then, huh?
> 
> Vicki


I think maybe that's why they did it, and to stop the tag attacks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> I think maybe that's why they did it, and to stop the tag attacks.


I think so, too. We know I'm not the only one this has happened to. We know about me, you and Donna. How many others outside of KB have been attacked? I'm guessing some of them complained.


----------



## Ricky Sides

I wouldn't be surprised. Especially in view of the fact that some people were speaking openly about their attempts to gimp the system by logging in other people's accounts.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Ricky Sides said:


> I think maybe that's why they did it, and to stop the tag attacks.


What is a "tag attack?"


----------



## Ricky Sides

It's when people vote your tags down for frivolous reasons. Gertie's Ariana's Pride was so attacked. Check the negative votes on *historical romance*. The first and second books in my series were similarly attacked. The action adventure tags were down voted. Yet in both our cases, the tags were applicable.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Ricky Sides said:


> It's when people vote your tags down for frivolous reasons. Gertie's Ariana's Pride was so attacked. Check the negative votes on *historical romance*. The first and second books in my series were similarly attacked. The action adventure tags were down voted. Yet in both our cases, the tags were applicable.


Sounds mean spirited. When I saw that one could vote on tags, I wondered if people nuked books just for kicks, kinda like virtual vandalism.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Yep, my women's self defense book was nuked too.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Hey guys, I'm playing catch up now.  Meanwhile, if you haven't tagged my books yet, please do.  Click on the covers in my sig.  Thanks!


----------



## Victorine

How did I miss tagging Flaming Dove?  

Sorry about that!  It's tagged now!  

Vicki


----------



## William L.K.

Hey there,

I'm off to play a little catch-up, I haven't been here in a couple of days.
Thanks in advance for those tagging me back!

Dan Arenson, somehow I missed tagging you, I gotcha now, sorry about that.


----------



## kcmay

I'm caught up again, tagging paperbacks and kindles.

If you haven't tagged my paperbacks, I'd appreciate a few clicks:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1453805869
http://www.amazon.com/Sole-Sacrifice-K-C-May/dp/1453792813

And, of course, the kindle versions in my sig.

Thanks!


----------



## dlanzarotta

Wow, this is a lot of tagging!

I also just added a new book to my signature!


----------



## JenniferBecton

I'm new to this concept, but I'd like to participate. My link is below. TY Will reciprocate.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

dlanzarotta said:


> Wow, this is a lot of tagging!
> 
> I also just added a new book to my signature!


Got your new one.


JenniferBecton said:


> I'm new to this concept, but I'd like to participate. My link is below. TY Will reciprocate.


Got you, too.

All caught up again.


----------



## Victorine

I'm caught up again. 

If you haven't tagged my paperback, I would love a tag. http://www.amazon.com/Not-What-Seems-Victorine-Lieske/dp/1453648607/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Thanks!

Vicki


----------



## traceya

Wow, go to hospital for a week and this thread grows by thirteen pages  
OK I got -
J.J.'s
Ronald x all
Chris
Carolyn x all
Susanne's
Simon
Jason x all
Rebecca x all
Beth's new one
Elizabeth's
Ian's
Reese's new one
Aris's new one
Holly
Lori's x all
David's new one
Michael's x all
Jennifer's

Welcome to the newcomers, congratz to those with new books and thanks to all who've tagged mine  

Off to put my tagging finger in ice


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Victorine said:


> I'm caught up again.
> 
> If you haven't tagged my paperback, I would love a tag. http://www.amazon.com/Not-What-Seems-Victorine-Lieske/dp/1453648607/ref=tmm_pap_title_0
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Vicki


I find I've already tagged it, with the exception of the new tag 'equestrian fiction'. Is that one legit?


----------



## kahuna

*RS SULLIVAN
LORI DEVOTI
BLODWIN
RHYNEDHALL
IAN WEAVER
HOLLY A HOOK
4D PREFECT
SUSANNE O'LEARY
RONALD KELLY
JJ WESTENDARP
FREE BOOKS FOR KINDLE
FICTION WRITER* I went to the amazon page for your book and tagged your book's product tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me "relationships," "love," "sexuality," "romance," "erotica," "psychology," "self help," "spirituality," "passion," "erotic," "sensual," "lovers," and "health."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

KAHUNA


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged: 

JenninferBecton x 1
Dlanzarotta x 2.

And Victorines paperback.

That should get me caught up.  


I would appreciate tags for my new short story "La causalité" Thanks


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

One day makes a difference.  Trying to remember all the new tag.  RSSullivan x 5; Blood Lust; Jennifer, David's catalogue.  I think there was more, but I know I'm all caught up.

Happy Thursday.


Linda


----------



## William Meikle

I'm caught up to here again. Welcome to all the newcomers and those with new books


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Loads of tagging is the penance you pay for a having a few days holiday. 
Thanks for tags  

Have caught up with

Cyberdrome
badtrink
Firefly Island
Jennifer Becton
Tempest
RSullivan 9597
'tron'
Lori Devoti
Ian Weaver


----------



## kahuna

*JENNIFER BECTON,*

I went to the amazon page for your book and tagged your book's product tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me "relationships," "love," "sexuality," "romance," "erotica," "psychology," "self help," "spirituality," "passion," "erotic," "sensual," "lovers," and "health."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## theaatkinson

Yay. I'm able to tag again.

got you Jennifer and dlanzarotta. going down through the list now for others.

phew. i imagine i have a lot to do


----------



## Aris Whittier

Has anyone else ever noticed that sometimes the number of your tags change?  Why do you think this is?

BTW I’m all caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Aris Whittier said:


> Has anyone else ever noticed that sometimes the number of your tags change? Why do you think this is?
> 
> BTW I'm all caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.


Mine bounce constantly. I can refresh the page and they change every time. It seems to run in a range of about 7 or so. It makes my novel skip from page three back to page four.

I was wondering if it was two different servers with counts that aren't synched.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

RSullivan x5
Bloodlust
Jennifer's


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up. Welcome to the new authors and new books.


----------



## Victorine

D.A. Boulter said:


> I find I've already tagged it, with the exception of the new tag 'equestrian fiction'. Is that one legit?


Ha ha ha ha ha! Um, no that one isn't legit. Weird. I'm guessing they meant to tag someone else with that? 

Vicki


----------



## Free books for Kindle

All caught up (including applying extra special tron and kindle love by special request)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0048ELPBC
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0048ELPBC


----------



## Gertie Kindle

For those whose tags are bouncing around, check to see if someone is voting down your tags. 

Click agree with these tags. A small box with a light check will appear beside each tag. Click on the small box and you'll see if someone has been voting down your tags. Some of mine have been voted down as many as 40 times.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> For those whose tags are bouncing around, check to see if someone is voting down your tags.
> 
> Click agree with these tags. A small box with a light check will appear beside each tag. Click on the small box and you'll see if someone has been voting down your tags. Some of mine have been voted down as many as 40 times.


Nope, that's not it. I have zero votes against any of my tags.


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks for the info about seeing if tags had been voted down. I learn something new every day! Thus far (whew!) mine are doing okay.


----------



## Rhynedahll

I got a laugh out of this. Maybe you all will too.

There's a "should be banned from amazon" tag.

The last book (#2.674)  on the last page (#179) of the products tagged with epic fantasy has (2).


----------



## Amyshojai

Rhynedahll said:


> I got a laugh out of this. Maybe you all will too.
> 
> There's a "should be banned from amazon" tag.
> 
> The last book (#2.674) on the last page (#179) of the products tagged with epic fantasy has (2).


Whoa...that's gotta be a new one from the recent dust-up over questionable content. But in a fantasy? That's just wrong. LOL!


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!!


----------



## Maria Romana

Rhynedahll said:


> Sounds mean spirited. When I saw that one could vote on tags, I wondered if people nuked books just for kicks, kinda like virtual vandalism.


"Virtual vandalism" -- I love it! That's a perfect description, because it's a total juvenile deliquent mindset.

Anyway, all caught up again, and begging for tags on my newly created paper version.

_Little Miss Straight Lace_ in paper on Amazon
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ Kindle on Amazon
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ Kindle on Amazon UK

Thanks, tagging-thread friends,
Maria


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All done, Maria.


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

Caught up again.  As hard as it might be for others to understand why we'd all do this, it's harder to understand someone running around voting down tags.  I mean, why?  Is it to help their book rise?  Isn't that sort of...weird (lol)  Ugh.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

David.Niall.Wilson said:


> Caught up again. As hard as it might be for others to understand why we'd all do this, it's harder to understand someone running around voting down tags. I mean, why? Is it to help their book rise? Isn't that sort of...weird (lol) Ugh.


They're not even doing it for their own books. They do it to keep a favorite author on top or to keep indies down or because they have an ear ache that day.


----------



## Amyshojai

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> They do it to keep a favorite author on top or to keep indies down or because they have an ear ache that day.


I'll give 'em an ear ache...sheesh!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Amyshojai said:


> I'll give 'em an ear ache...sheesh!


After a while, they run out of people to do their dirty work for them. Now Amazon does things differently for the tags, so as long as we get new tags, it doesn't matter how many. They sort by "recently popular" instead of "popularity." That's good for us.

They also don't put the # of tags on the cover in the lists so if anyone wants to anti-tag, they have to do some work to get to your product page.

It's good all around for us.


----------



## Beth O

I'm caught up.  Tagged:

Holly Hook
K. Crumley
Lori Devoti (2 new ones)
David Niall Wilson (new one)
Michael Sullivan
Joe Rhea
D. Lanzarotta (new one)
Charlotte Collins


----------



## Ian Weaver

Hi taggers

Caught up again.

Terrence O'Brien
SWcleveland
harpwriter
rsullivan9597
Joseph Rhea
KarenW B
badtrink
Scififan
dlanzarotta
Jennifer Becton
Tracey Alley
Jan Hurst Nicholson
Chris Graham

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver

Hi Maria

tagged your paper and UK versions as well

Ian


----------



## theaatkinson

omg. can't believe i found a shortcut to tagging other than clicking every one. And it involves what you've all been saying all along. I'm a slooooow learner.

pressing TT and then copying and pasting. sigh. wish I had read your posts more thoroughly! better late than never though

caught up!


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up again...


----------



## Ricky Sides

Actually, you don't have to copy and paste. Just click the tags. But I think that method is limited to ten tags.


----------



## William L.K.

AGAPE!

It is SO sad to read about people going around and voting down tags just for the sake of it. I feel bad that there are people so miserable that it makes them feel better to 'stick it' to an author by doing that. I don't get it and I'll never understand it. I'm not mad about it, it's just kinda sad.

I did add a couple of tags to mine if you don't mind my friends.
MY UK tags were not working for a couple of days but they are working today.

I'm playing catch-up right now.
Have a great weekend!


----------



## Ricky Sides

I clicked on several more tags. Thanks for letting us know you'd added some new ones.


----------



## 13500

All caught up. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged the new ones, William.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

All caught up again on the new folks.  Tagged the following:

E.A. Svigar
Ian Weaver
Rebecca Forster
Beth Orsoff
Aris Whittier
K Crumley
L Devoti
J Rhea
Jennifer Becton

Thanks!
S.


----------



## Lori Devoti

I'm up to date again.  Hope everyone is having a great Friday. I had a strange burst in sales yesterday. This whole thing is rather fascinating isn't it? 
And by burst...I mean like a burst of speed not burst a balloon. A good burst.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up, too. And after several slow days, I've had a bump in sales, too--but I think it's cuz of the blog tour that just launched today. Paws crossed it continues!


----------



## Guest

Joseph Rhea said:


> So, I figure it's time to embrace my past and go with it: if any of you have the time, could you re-tag my book with "tron"?
> 
> The direct link to my tags page is here: http://www.amazon.com/Cyberdrome-ebook/dp/tags-on-product/B0012Q6G5Y


I didn't tag tron for two reasons:

1. Apparently you can only click 15 tags per book. I was tagging the book and it flagged me with a bright red You cannot add more than 15 tags per item. 

2. Your book is not about Tron. It's one thing if a customer takes it upon himself to tag the book because it reminds him of tron. It's another thing to tag a book with something that has nothing to do with it just to game the system. That would be like me tagging my book "Twilight" even though there are no whining, sparkling vampires in it just to steal some of that traffic.


----------



## Guest

Aaaaannnnnddddddd...I'm caught up again.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Lori Devoti (both books)
David Niall Wilson (new book)
rsullivan9597 (all books)
Joseph Rhea
dlanzarotta (new book)
Jennifer Becton
meromana (all links to paper versions of book)


----------



## liam.judge

Gertie: Thanks for answering my question, i wonder why they decided to change the rankings system though?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

liam.judge said:


> Gertie: Thanks for answering my question, i wonder why they decided to change the rankings system though?


Probably because of the anti-taggers. I think the new system works better. As long as we keep tagging, we'll stay toward the top of our categories.


----------



## William Meikle

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> I didn't tag tron for two reasons:
> 
> 1. Apparently you can only click 15 tags per book. I was tagging the book and it flagged me with a bright red You cannot add more than 15 tags per item.
> 
> 2. Your book is not about Tron. It's one thing if a customer takes it upon himself to tag the book because it reminds him of tron. It's another thing to tag a book with something that has nothing to do with it just to game the system. That would be like me tagging my book "Twilight" even though there are no whining, sparkling vampires in it just to steal some of that traffic.


Yep. For that same reason I won't tag people asking for "Stephen King" or "Dean Koontz" tags. It doesn't feel right.


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

Just for the record, if anyone wants to be tagged David Niall Wilson you're welcome to it - but be sure to stand very still so you can feel the tiny WHOOSH of traffic (lmao).  Hmmm I want to be tagged with awesome, and since someone's children mistook me for Johnny Depp here at least once, I should get the JD tag as well...


----------



## JenniferBecton

Thanks to those who tagged, Will have to catch up next week. Broke arm. Computer hard to manage right now.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged both versions.   Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Rhynedahll

JenniferBecton said:


> Thanks to those who tagged, Will have to catch up next week. Broke arm. Computer hard to manage right now.


I'm sorry to hear that. How did you break your arm? Are you in much pain?


----------



## JenniferBecton

If you go to tag my book, please DISAGREE with Mary Sherwood as a tag. I'm not sure how it got there, but it's the name of another author of a book in my genre.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done. What about Elizabeth Bennet?


----------



## Holly A Hook

I think that, once again, I got everyone.


----------



## JenniferBecton

Ricky Sides said:


> Done. What about Elizabeth Bennet?


Elizabeth Bennet is fine.


----------



## JenniferBecton

Broke arm falling off horse. Did manage to tag everyone on the page. 

Thanks again for DISAGREEING with Mary Sherwood as a tag on my book. I'm not sure how it got there, but it's the name of another author of a book in my genre


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tagged, Jennifer and voted down the sherwood tag.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged the new ones on The Voice, voted down Mary Sherwood for Jennifer.  And Jennifer I'm so sorry about your arm.  Broke mine once and I still remember how horrible it was.  The old saying "get back on the horse"?  Well, I suggest you don't do that for at least a little while.  Get well soon.

Have a great weekend everyone.


Linda


----------



## Amyshojai

JenniferBecton said:


> Broke arm falling off horse. ...


Dang! Horse once fell on me (well after I fell off), but luckily I didn't break anything and neither did the horse. So sorry...

I'm up to date on tags.


----------



## kcmay

JenniferBecton said:


> Broke arm falling off horse. Did manage to tag everyone on the page.
> 
> Thanks again for DISAGREEING with Mary Sherwood as a tag on my book. I'm not sure how it got there, but it's the name of another author of a book in my genre


Someone did that to my book too. :/ Freeloaders!  I voted it down for you.

_Edit: to clarify, I was joking about freeloading. Customers might add a tag like that to remind them of an author they also read & liked, and want to group all such books together._


----------



## Ian Weaver

Up to date again 

Ian


----------



## JDChev

Also up to date again.

Thanks for all the tags on mine so far!


----------



## Greg Slomba

I'd be grateful if folks would tag my book (see links below in my signature). If you'd vote for the existing tags I've got, I'd be happy to return the favor. Please let me know!
Thanks,
Greg


----------



## Amyshojai

Got yours, Greg.


----------



## Greg Slomba

Thanks, Amy! I've got you covered, too!
Greg


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Greg. I sampled your book for my GS.


----------



## Greg Slomba

Thanks, Margaret! I've tagged you also!
Greg


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done Greg. I transferred the US tags to the UK page with the exception of the 2.99 tag.


----------



## Greg Slomba

THanks, Ricky! I almost forgot about the UK--wouldn't want to do that !  I've tagged yours,too--quite a catalog. Way to go!
Greg


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Greg Slomba said:


> THanks, Ricky! I almost forgot about the UK--wouldn't want to do that !  I've tagged yours,too--quite a catalog. Way to go!
> Greg


Got you, Greg, and am up to date. I was going to be a good guy and transfer your tags, but Ricky beat me to it. Tagged you over there, too.


----------



## J.M Pierce

All caught up.


----------



## Greg Slomba

Thanks, D.A., thanks, J.M. I've got both of you covered, too.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

thanks for tags 

Have got

Greg Slomba
Duality


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thanks for the tags Greg, and the compliment.


----------



## theaatkinson

got Bleekness and Greg.

Feels good to be caught up


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged Bleekess x3 and Greg. Caught up!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Keith and Greg, tagged you both.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bleekness said:


> Tagged everyone from pages 1-10.
> 
> And boy is my finger tired.
> 
> ...that didn't come out right.
> 
> I'll continue with the rest tomorrow.


It might be easier to work backwards.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Greg Slomba
Bleekness


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

got Bleekness x 3


----------



## Maud Muller

Hi Folks

Been hanging over at Lauderdale by the Sea staring at the Atlantic and enjoying my Kindle. Will get caught up today.  Just finished up to page 257. Here are the ones I tagged:

Cold as Death, Dolly Departed, Spiral X, Ronald Kelly (All), Carolyn Chambers Clark (All), Shattered Earth, Susanne O'Leary, Evil Unltd: The Root of All Evil, Excuse Me, Miss.

Now back to tagging. Please tag Confessions of a Liberal Lover, back. Newbies, just click on the cover in my signature.

Thanks


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Got Greg US and UK and Bleekness x 3. 

All caught up.


Linda


----------



## Maud Muller

Okay, now I'm caught up again. Here are the ones I just tagged.

Jason Krumbie, Beth Orsoff, E.A. Svigar, Time and Again, Reese Reed, Hostile Witness, Temptest, Keith C Blackmore, Lori Devoti, eBooks at the Crossroad, Michael Sullivan, Cyberdome, Wrapped in a Rainbow, Bloodlust, Jennifer Becton, Gregory S Slomba

Now, I'm asking a big favor. When you tag me back, please be sure to hit the tag for chick lit without the hyphen too. Thanks so much.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003XNTB9W/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


----------



## Greg Slomba

Okay, I believe I'm caught up. I've tagged Jan, Theapatpa, Rhynedahll, Liam, Linda, Eileen, and Bleekness. Thanks for your tags!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bleekness said:


> Margaret,
> 
> I just clicked on your books in your signature and the little tag boxes didn't appear. I wonder why? The first time that happened. Well, the first time tonight anyway. Or... did I already tag you and forgot?
> 
> I'll try again maybe tomorrow...
> 
> And thank you everyone that tagged me tonight. Hope it all helps our sales.


It happens sometimes. If you'd already tagged me, you would see the red check marks. Just go back later or tomorrow and it'll probably be working.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Eileen Muller said:


> Okay, now I'm caught up again. Here are the ones I just tagged.
> 
> Jason Krumbie, Beth Orsoff, E.A. Svigar, Time and Again, Reese Reed, Hostile Witness, Temptest, Keith C Blackmore, Lori Devoti, eBooks at the Crossroad, Michael Sullivan, Cyberdome, Wrapped in a Rainbow, Bloodlust, Jennifer Becton, Gregory S Slomba
> 
> Now, I'm asking a big favor. When you tag me back, please be sure to hit the tag for chick lit without the hyphen too. Thanks so much.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003XNTB9W/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


Double checked and I had already done that.

Lauderdale by the Sea is a beautiful area. Haven't been there in years.


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up to here. Congratulations on the new books, and hello to the newcomers.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged all your books Bleekness.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Eileen Muller said:


> Now, I'm asking a big favor. When you tag me back, please be sure to hit the tag for chick lit without the hyphen too. Thanks so much.


I checked. Already tagged "chick lit". No hyphen.

Greg, I had already tagged your book as well.


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks Greg!


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up! (including no hyphen chick lit) It gets easier, doesn't it?
Lori


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lori Devoti said:


> Caught up! (including no hyphen chick lit) It gets easier, doesn't it?
> Lori


Yes, it definitely does. You have to check in at least once a day to keep up because, not only do we get new authors, the authors we have release new books.


----------



## William Meikle

Either something is up with the tagging system, or folks here aren't tagging when they say they are... my tag numbers haven't moved on any of my books for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## Ian Weaver

I'm the same Willie - mine have stagnated too.

Ian


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Mine keep moving up and down and there haven't been any new anti-tags in a few days.  They've been moving up slowly, but they've been moving so it looks like people are tagging. I think it's a problem with the system.

My UK tags haven't budged in weeks, either.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I think so, too. We know I'm not the only one this has happened to. We know about me, you and Donna. How many others outside of KB have been attacked? I'm guessing some of them complained.


When I go to the Romance Products page, I can no longer see how many 'romance' tags each item has. To tell you the truth, I'm happy. I was obsessing about it. LOL

I'm doing a tagging-catch-up now and will post names as soon as I finish up.

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz

This evening I tagged:

Terrence
rsullivan
David
Joseph
Rhyne
Jennifer
Meromana
vleekness
Beth
Chris Graham
Eileen

If you're new, welcome to the thread!

All caught up!


----------



## Rhynedahll

williemeikle said:


> Either something is up with the tagging system, or folks here aren't tagging when they say they are... my tag numbers haven't moved on any of my books for a couple of weeks now.


You can see when your books were lasted taged. Go to one of the tag communities and sort by Recently tagged. It will have Last tagged X ago. in green above it.


----------



## William Meikle

Rhynedahll said:


> You can see when your books were lasted taged. Go to one of the tag communities and sort by Recently tagged. It will have Last tagged X ago. in green above it.


Thanks for that... and I was right. Most of my books haven't been tagged in more than a week. If people are not going to reciprocate tags in this thread, then it's not worth my time doing it.


----------



## jwasserman

you can't turn your back on this thread!

just tagged:

NO Experience Necessary - Teach English Overseas 
Confessions of a Liberal Lover 
The Deliverers: Sharky and the Jewel
Lost, a vampire romance 
The Voice 
Charlotte Collins: A Continuation of Jane Austen's Pride and Prejudice
Cyberdrome
eBooks at the Crossroad


----------



## Rhynedahll

williemeikle said:


> Thanks for that... and I was right. Most of my books haven't been tagged in more than a week. If people are not going to reciprocate tags in this thread, then it's not worth my time doing it.


It seems to me that the active posters have tagged everything some time ago. New posters may not be as dedicated and don't check daily.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

williemeikle said:


> Thanks for that... and I was right. Most of my books haven't been tagged in more than a week. If people are not going to reciprocate tags in this thread, then it's not worth my time doing it.


The new people are catching up. It takes a while to start at the beginning and go through 300 pages. Maybe you should give it another week. You've been a conscientious tagger and I can understand being discouraged.

Here's today's history on my historical romance tag. This morning, I had 249. Then it dropped to 246, then 247 and now it's up to 250. The last time it was tagged was 11 hours ago. So it took all that time to show up and even then the tags dropped without any more neg votes than I had yesterday.


----------



## Greg Slomba

Okay, I think I'm up to date. I've just tagged:
Willie (all 19 by the way. Quite a lineup! I take my proverbial hat off to you!)  
Lori
Donna
Ian
JWasserman

Thanks for your tags!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bleekness said:


> Hmmm anyone else having trouble getting to amazon? I can't seem to get top the site to continue tagging. Got as far as page 13 and then the site wasn't loading for me.


It's loading okay for me. Just wait and try again later.



> Some of these pages go quickly, and some take a little longer. If you have 1 book or 8 books, I'll tag them all. It'll just take me some time to get to the later pages, so please be patient. I'm hoping a lot of these pages are simply folks discussing tags and offering up thank you's.


Yep, that's what you'll find.


----------



## Victorine

Hi Keith!  So nice of you to join us in our tagging.

If you're starting from the beginning, you'll probably run into some books that have been removed, and the authors no longer involved on here.  I would suggest starting with the highest pages and working back a bit.

Honestly, if you tag everyone from here on out, you'll get all of the active taggers.  (I see no reason to spend hours tagging people who have gone on and are not longer tagging the people in this thread.)

Anyway, gotcha tagged!  

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bleekness said:


> Ah that's good.
> 
> But I'm still having trouble loading amazon-- I'm getting "The server at amazon.com is taking too long to respond."
> 
> So what's going on here...?


Sounds like your browser. I get that once in a while.


----------



## kcmay

All caught up again.

Bleekness, I wish I'd had your book about... oh, 25 years ago! I'd moved to Taiwan to teach English at the "bushibans." It was quite an experience, and the pay was awesome! But I went in pretty blind -- no idea what to expect. I was lucky to find a very nice school.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Slow day today!  Only two new authors and tagged 'em both:

Gregory S. Slomba
Keith C. Blackmore

Thanks all,
S.


----------



## Staceywb

All caught up-tagged the new ones and requests from the last 25 pages. Just listed my paperback of Glimmer and it could use some tag love if you please.

Thanks everyone!

Stacey

http://www.amazon.com/Glimmer-2-Stacey-Wallace-Benefiel/dp/1456306448/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_4


----------



## Amyshojai

I got Bleekness and Stacy and...all caught up! For let's see...five...four...three...two.........


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your paperback, Stacey.


----------



## Lori Devoti

I'm caught up again.
William, I checked and I had tagged some, but not all of yours. I think I have now tagged them all. I probably did my original tagging over a week ago though.
Lori


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

The Deliverers
Bleekness x3


----------



## Beth O

Caught up again.  I tagged:

Ian Weaver
Jennifer Becton (untagged Sherwood)
Greg Slomba
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Bleekness
EM Muller
Staceywb (Glimmer paperback).


----------



## Beth O

One question - Are we still using the separate list for the UK tags?  Or are we doing UK tagging here as well?  Because I've only been tagging books in the U.S. store from this thread and went to the UK thread to tag those books.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Got your paperback, Stacy. That should have me caught up!


----------



## J.M Pierce

I'm all caught up.



williemeikle said:


> Either something is up with the tagging system, or folks here aren't tagging when they say they are... my tag numbers haven't moved on any of my books for a couple of weeks now.


It's been so long since I've even looked at my tags that I wouldn't know if people were tagging me back or not. Maybe I should pay attention?


----------



## theaatkinson

same here. system must be buggy


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Glimmer for Stacey, which catches me up.  I checked my tags and they haven't gone up dramatically in the last few weeks.  Maybe only 4 or 5, and I've tagged a lot more than that.  BUT--some of the tags were new books or new tags for authors who I had already tagged and had most likely already tagged me.  I don't watch my tags, but Willie's question made me go look again. 


Have a great Monday!

Linda


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I tagged Stacey's paperback.

I've had the same experience as Gertie with some of my tags fluctuating.

Bleekness, I have the same problem you're reporting. I almost always have to reload product pages at Amazon. Then I have to reload again when trying to see all tags for tagging purposes. But reloading the page makes it show.


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
I got Daniele's new one I'd missed before
Greg's
Keith's x all
Stacey's new one

Willie - I double checked and I've tagged all your novels both here and UK

Caught up for now,
Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Beth O said:


> One question - Are we still using the separate list for the UK tags? Or are we doing UK tagging here as well? Because I've only been tagging books in the U.S. store from this thread and went to the UK thread to tag those books.


Beth, I suggest that you only tag the US versions from this thread. If you haven't bought anything from the UK site, your tags don't count over there. Same goes if someone tags your UK version.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  

Got

Beth O x 3


----------



## Aris Whittier

I’m all caught up too.

I think when people are tagging—and they say they are all caught up they are only tagging the few they haven’t’ tagged yet. This morning I was only able to tag two new books. I went back and checked a lot of other books and I’ve already tagged them. I think there are only a small handful of us tagging so the numbers aren’t going to jump that often…

Does that make sense? 

Have a great Monday everyone


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

Okay...caught up again. I'm going to ask this one time for a paperback to be tagged. We had some serious snags in getting this one into print ... people just don't know it's there yet, and it needs to be found...besides, it's the first novel with my name AND the lovely and talented Patricia Lee Macomber side by side (though not the first we've written).


----------



## Laura Lond

Hi Everyone!

I am new, jumping in and starting to tag! Here is my bookie:

http://www.amazon.com/My-Sparkling-Misfortune-Laura-Lond/dp/1616580836/


----------



## Rhynedahll

David, tagged your paperback.

Laura, I tagged both of yours, though the second only has one tag. Thanks in advance for tagging mine.


----------



## DonnaFaz

I tagged Stargate Atlantis and My Sparkling Misfortune.

Willie, I spent some time at your Amazon Author Page. Clicked through to every book. People have added tags on some of your books since I was last there, so I tagged all the new tags.

Edited to add: Laura, you might want to add more tags to your second book...or tell us what tags you want.

~Donna~


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones...all caught up!


----------



## Laura Lond

Thank you guys! I am adding tags to the second one right now.


----------



## Aris Whittier

Laura, just tagged them


----------



## Rhynedahll

Laura Lond said:


> Thank you guys! I am adding tags to the second one right now.


Got it, Laura.


----------



## Laura Lond

You guys are fast. 

I am taking a break right now, will be back later and working my way up the thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

David, Got your paperback.

Laura, tagged both kindle editions and the paperback. I sampled My Sparkling Misfortunes for my GS. He gets to pick what he wants for Christmas.


----------



## Rory Miller

Hello, my first novel (second e-book) Free Kicks  

www.tiny.cc/1nt1i


Tags wanted:  soccer, mls, major league soccer, US soccer, American soccer, European football, futbol,


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Have tagged

Stargate Atlantis
Laura Bond x 2
RorySM

My tags are now approaching 100. Something to Read on the Plane and But Can You Drink the Water? are 1st and 2nd in Humor so the tag exchange is definitely working. 
It must also be helping with sales.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Hi Everyone,

I tagged:

Joseph Rhea
rsullivan (Michael J Sullivan books)
Danielle Lanzarotta
Jennifer Becton, I tagged your paperback and kindle 
Victorine, I now have also tagged your paperback
Greg Slomba
Bleekness (Keith Blackmore)
StaceyWB, I now have also tagged your new paperback
David Niall Wilson, I tagged your new paperback
Laura Lond
Rory SM

I'm caught up for now.  Thank you all for tagging my books.  I appreciate it.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged Rory's book.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there folks,

I'm caught up with all the new tag requests. I did all versions.

Here's a link to the rest of Rory's books:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=ntt_athr_dp_sr_1?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Rory%20Miller

Welcome to the thread. Its good to see another martial art writer here.

Congratulations on the new release David. Good to see you release that Brimstone title you referenced recently.

Now I'm off to work on my latest project.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Laura Lond

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Laura, tagged both kindle editions and the paperback. I sampled My Sparkling Misfortunes for my GS. He gets to pick what he wants for Christmas.


Thank you Gertie! The paperback is nicely illustrated, your grandson would probably like it. 

Laura


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Tagged all for the following authors today:

Staceywb
David N.W.
Laura Lond
Rory Miller

Thanks all,
Steve


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Laura Lond said:


> Thank you Gertie! The paperback is nicely illustrated, your grandson would probably like it.
> 
> Laura


I got him a kindle for Christmas. I'm through buying paper books for him. His bookcases are overflowing already and he's only 12.


----------



## Stan

Thanks for this post, it was an aspect I was totally overlooking.
I'll be going through and tagging everyone this evening.
For anyone willing to reciprocate, I'm http://www.amazon.com/Gods-Gift-to-Women-ebook/dp/B004BSGFBA

Best Wishes,
Stanford


----------



## Karen Fenech

Hi Stan,

I just tagged your book.  Good luck! 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged you, Stan.
Thanks for the tags in turn.


----------



## William Meikle

Thanks everybody for advice/thoughts and help.

And sorry for Mr Grumpy yesterday... I hadn't had any breakfast 

All caught up again. Welcome to the newcomers


----------



## Lori Devoti

I'm caught up again! 
Lori


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tagged, Stan.  Welcome and good luck.

Glad you're feeling better, Willie. We're all entitled to a grumpy day. I've felt the same myself, but you helped get me back on track.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Got you tagged Stan. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Laura Lond

Tagged all the recent posters, working my way up the thread... (and finding some great books, by the way!)


----------



## Basil Sands

Been gone from here for a while...life just doesn't slow down. But I've tagged a bunch of folks today, and hopefully will keep up with a few.

David Niall Wilson
Laura Lond 
Rhynedahll 
Donna Faz
Aris Whittier
Jan Hurst-Nicholson 
Karen Fenech 
Ricky Sides 
Amy Shojai
Steven L. Hawk 
Margaret Lake
Stanford Friedman
Willie Meikle 
Lori Devoti 
Keith Blackmore

Have a wonderful rest of a Monday (or Tuesday for my mates in NZ & AUS!)


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome back Basil. I tagged your new short story.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Basil, many thanks for tagging my books.  I appreciate it very much.  I have now also tagged yours.  

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Greg Slomba

Okay, I believe I'm all caught up. Welcome to all the new folks (I'm one myself!).
Greg


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your new one, Basil.

Goooo, Keith.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged all of yours, Basil.


----------



## theaatkinson

catch up feels goooood


----------



## robertduperre

Wow, I haven't checked this thread in forever.  Looks like I have some catching up to do...


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged your book, Robert


----------



## Staceywb

All caught up with the new ones since yesterday-there were a lot!  Thanks for the tags on my paperback guys!

Stacey


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Laura x 2; Stan; Rory and David's paperback.  Thanks for reciprocating.


Linda


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Basil - tagged your 1917.  I had already tagged the other three but that one I didn't recognize and sure enough I had not tagged it yet.


Linda


----------



## Cliff Ball

20 pages sure comes up quick around here. I believe I've caught up.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up...nice seeing you again Basil! I'm gone to NY end of this week, and then Thanksgiving...but still wanting to figure out the radio thing. I'll be in touch.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up again, including 1917, which I didn't recognize.  It's a good idea to mention when you put a new book up.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Cliff, tagged Out of Time and Usurper.  Don't know how I missed them earlier, but I did.


Caught up.

Linda


----------



## ClickNextPage

Am tagging my way through the thread. Me, too, please!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You're tagged, Marie. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Hi all,

I'm so new, at this indie publishing thing, this forum and this thread, I hardly know what I'm doing.
I've been told tagging is important, but has anyone seen results?
Anyway, myself I would prefer "gay fiction", "gay romance" & "m m romance".
No how do I go about this? On a one on one basis, or do I start tagging around wildly?


----------



## DonnaFaz

Andrew, I tagged your book. And, yes, lots of us have seen results from tagging. I do want to tell you that you must actually 'tag' the books in order for the tags to stick. You can't just 'agree' with the tags. The easiest way to do this is to go to book's page (via the link provided by the author), then hit 'tt' on your keyboard which will bring up a tagging box, then click on the tags. Easy peesy!

I also tagged:
Laura
Rory
Stan
Basil

Welcome, everyone! And thank you for tagging my book (Kindle edition and paperback) in return.

~Donna~


----------



## William L.K.

Anyone else getting unusual tag numbers?

My tag numbers seem to going up and down Weird?


----------



## Andrew Ashling

DonnaFaz said:


> Andrew, I tagged your book. And, yes, lots of us have seen results from tagging. I do want to tell you that you must actually 'tag' the books in order for the tags to stick. You can't just 'agree' with the tags. The easiest way to do this is to go to book's page (via the link provided by the author), then hit 'tt' on your keyboard which will bring up a tagging box, then click on the tags. Easy peesy!
> 
> Welcome, everyone! And thank you for tagging my book (Kindle edition and paperback) in return.
> 
> ~Donna~


Hi Donna,

Thanks for the tags. I saw them, which in my case is very easy.  Anyway, I returned the favor. Did the 'tt'-thing and clicked and saved all those that came up (for all 4 editions). I hope that's enough and that you can see it.

Thanks also for the info.


----------



## catherinedurkinrobinson

I'm all caught up again with so much tagging, I need a cigarette.

Newbies include:

new one for Rhynedahll
Lori Devoti
new ones for David Wilson
Michael Sullivan
Joseph Rhea
DM Trink
Daniel Arenson
DLanzarotta
Jennifer Becton
Chris Graham
Greg Slomba
Keith Blackmore
Laura Lond
Stanford Friedman
Basil Sands
Robert Duperre
Cliff Ball
Andrew Ashling


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Caught up with

Stan
Basil Sands x 4
The Fall
Andrew Ashling
Travels in Ghana (my aunt and uncle lived in Takaradi Accra for many years in the 1950s. She was matron of the hospital and he was the buyer)


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged Marie and Andrew. Caught up to this point.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

scififan said:


> Anyone else getting unusual tag numbers?
> 
> My tag numbers seem to going up and down Weird?


It's been happening for a couple of days and it's not the anti-taggers.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tagged, Andrew. Welcome and good luck.


----------



## William L.K.

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It's been happening for a couple of days and it's not the anti-taggers.


Strange huh?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Has anybody noticed that the tags are now located below the reviews?


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

I hope no one minds that I don't put in the names of all I tag.  When I came to this topic, I tagged literally every book for about 240 pages, and I have tagged every new book since...so...imagine a list with all the names on it - caught up to today - and that is my list (lol)

David

PS - Thanks for the help with the Stargate novel!


----------



## D.M. Trink

Hello everyone!
My new book is just released and needs help with tagging!
I will catch up on my tagging this afternoon.
Thanks!
http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon/dp/B004C44GLY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1289925430&sr=8-1


----------



## ClickNextPage

I'm up to page 50...



Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Travels in Ghana (my aunt and uncle lived in Takaradi Accra for many years in the 1950s. She was matron of the hospital and he was the buyer)


Small world, eh? It was probably pretty, back then. Now it's pretty congested.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the latest...


----------



## Rhynedahll

D.M. Trink said:


> Hello everyone!
> My new book is just released and needs help with tagging!
> I will catch up on my tagging this afternoon.
> Thanks!
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon/dp/B004C44GLY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1289925430&sr=8-1


There are no tags on the Dragon book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, D. Trink.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:
catherinedurkinrobinson
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Rhynedahll
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake'

If anybody else tagged me, let me know. I will be working my way down the pages during the next days (weeks?).

Please, don't forget my UK-edition.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Andrew,

Got your book...I can't tag UK (yet...).


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up with all of the latest. 

Andrew, that's got to be one of the most unique _About the Author_ sections I've ever read. You put into words what I try to do in my books.  Great work there.

Trink, I transferred the applicable tags from your new Kindle book to the paperback.

Have a great day all,
Ricky


----------



## J.M Pierce

I'm back on top! YEAH!!!!!


----------



## Victorine

I'm all caught up with the new authors that have joined us.  Yay!

Although I can't tag UK editions... sorry.  But I got all of the US ones.

Congrats on your new book, DM!  That's exciting!

Vicki


----------



## Andrew Ashling

@Amyshojai
Tagged. This is actually interesting. I never knew cats and dogs got Alzheimer's.
@Ricky Sides
Thank you. What a nice thing to say.  I think I got them all.
@J.M. Pierce 
Tagged.
@Victorine
Our main characters share a surname. Except for their money, that's about all they share, I suspect.


----------



## kahuna

*ANDREW ASALING
CLKICK NEXT PAGE
BLEEKN ESS
LAURA LOND
GREG SLOMBA
RORY SM
STAN*Dear ,

I went to the amazon page for your book and tagged your book's product tags

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches. This sooks fascinating. I've put it on my goodreds to-read list.

If you have a moment, please tag for me "relationships," "love," "sexuality," "romance," "erotica," "psychology," "self help," "spirituality," "passion," "erotic," "sensual," "lovers," and "health."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

kAHUNA


----------



## D.M. Trink

Thanks Vicki!
Thanks to all for tagging!

Today I tagged:

J.m Pierce
Rhynedahll
Andrew
Travels in Ghana
Scififan


----------



## Victorine

@Andrew - Funny!  I guess Ashton just sounds like a rich name.    I know it did to me.  Glad to know it does to other people too!

Vicki


----------



## Laura Lond

I think I have tagged all the regular posters in this thread; getting the newest ones and finding those who only post once in a while. 

Thanks for all the tags!!


----------



## DonnaFaz

Hi, everyone,

Just found out today that one of my Donna Clayton (my pen name) novels is available. Could I get some tag love? Thank you!

Tags: romance, contemporary, Donna Clayton, Donna Fasano, Kindle, Kindle Authors, royal romance, Logans Legacy

I think all these tags should be there already...except royal romance and Logans Legacy. I just thought of those.

Here's a link: http://www.amazon.com/Royal-Seduction-ebook/dp/B0041KLEDW

~Donna~


----------



## theaatkinson

done, Donna.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done. I went to the paperback page, but there were no tags. It looks as if it's out of circulation, but if you want it tagged anyway just say the word.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged it, Donna.


----------



## Cliff Ball

Linda S. Prather Author said:


> Cliff, tagged Out of Time and Usurper. Don't know how I missed them earlier, but I did.
> 
> Caught up.
> 
> Linda


Thanks Linda


----------



## Amyshojai

Got yours Donna. And Andrew... yes, sadly dog and cat cognitive disorder (pet Alzheimer's) is a serious and sad issue. But about 1/3rd can be reversed for a time with medication (another third helped, and a final third...no help, sadly).

amy


----------



## Greg Slomba

All caught up!
Greg


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged, Donna.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Thanks, everyone!

Ricky, no sense tagging the paperback since it's not available. The Kindle edition was just published at the beginning of Oct.

Again, everyone, thanks!!

~Donna~


----------



## Ricky Sides

Ok thanks for the reply. Congrats on the release.


----------



## swcleveland

I was only gone for a day!

All caught up with everyone from page 271 on.

To the new folks:  Welcome (and my link is in my sig  )


----------



## Laura Lond

Done a lot of clicking today too!


----------



## Ian Weaver

Hi everyone

Up to date again new tags:

Greg Slomba
Keith Blackmore
StaceyWB
Laura Lond
Rory Miller
Stan
Basil Sands
Robert Duperre
Marie McCarthy
Andrew Ashling

Ian


----------



## theaatkinson

I'm set to launch Anamoly and I wonder if you could all give it some prelaunch tag loving? It's just become available on amazon, basically, but I'm not promoting it yet as being so as i wanted to get early isbns etc. for the promotion. some tags would be great

thanks


----------



## Gertie Kindle

theapatra said:


> I'm set to launch Anamoly and I wonder if you could all give it some prelaunch tag loving? It's just become available on amazon, basically, but I'm not promoting it yet as being so as i wanted to get early isbns etc. for the promotion. some tags would be great
> 
> thanks


Tagged. Good luck.


----------



## Ian Weaver

Hi Thea

Tagged and good luck

Ian


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Marie, Andrew, D. Trink and Donna Clayton.  Wow, you really can get lost quickly.  Thank you everyone for reciprocating on tags.  


Have a great Wednesday.  Today I write!


Linda


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged Thea! And today, I pack! Heading to NYC and a writer conference...speaking on my Kindle-ization journey. *s* 
amy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Amyshojai said:


> Tagged Thea! And today, I pack! Heading to NYC and a writer conference...speaking on my Kindle-ization journey. *s*
> amy


Excellent!! Knock 'em dead.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_Tagged yesterday:_
kahuna
Laura Lond
_Tagged a few minutes ago:_
Bleekness
DonnaFaz
theapatra
Cliff Ball
Greg Slomba
swcleveland
Ian Weaver
Linda S. Prather Author

Hope I didn't forget anyone. If so, remind me, please.

Have a nice day, all.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags.   The Breadwinners now has over 100 tags for family saga.  

Have tagged

DMTrink
DonnaFaz
Anamoly.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Stacey WB (Glimmer: Paperback)
David Niall Wilson (Stargate Atlantis: Paperback)
Laura Lond (both books)
RorySM (all books)
Stan
ClickNextPage
Andrew Ashling (u.s. and u.k. versions)
D.M. Trink (u.s. and u.k. versions of new book)
DonnaFaz


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

Got Anomaly and others....all caught up.


----------



## William Meikle

I'm caught up to here too


----------



## Guest

David.Niall.Wilson said:


> I hope no one minds that I don't put in the names of all I tag. When I came to this topic, I tagged literally every book for about 240 pages, and I have tagged every new book since...so...imagine a list with all the names on it - caught up to today - and that is my list (lol)
> 
> David
> 
> PS - Thanks for the help with the Stargate novel!


I'm in the same boat. Too cumbersome for me.

And I'm now caught up too!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Anomaly. Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## theaatkinson

thanks everyone on the new tag. I already see them climbing. yayy. you are one big bunch of supportive folk.


----------



## Laura Lond

Tagged your new release as well! 

Question to everyone - from your experience, does tagging help a lot? Did you see sales / rank increase when you started tag exchange?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Laura Lond said:


> Tagged your new release as well!
> 
> Question to everyone - from your experience, does tagging help a lot? Did you see sales / rank increase when you started tag exchange?


We've found that once we get on the first page in our categories, sales do increase.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Anamoly so I'm all caught up again.

Have a great night!


Linda


----------



## JDChev

Up to date again.

I finally got an older e-book I had written formatted for Kindle.

Would love some tags on it (first one in my signature).

Thanks for the tags on my others so far!


----------



## Victorine

Got your newest one!

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, JD


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged it JD.


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged you, JD.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Anamoly
Date Your Ex


----------



## Greg Slomba

All caught up--new releases, too!


----------



## jwasserman

Tagged:

Anamoly 
The Battle (The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres)
Shattered Earth 
The Crimson-Eyed Dragon 
A Dish Served Cold 
1917 - A short story 
UNHOLY ANGELS 
The Fall: An Undead Apocalypse 
God's Gift to Women


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged How to Date Your Ex.


----------



## ClickNextPage

Tagged up to page 200!!! Still working on it! Thanks to everyone who has tagged me. What a great community this is!


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

Got the latest dating one...

D


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Tagged JD


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged How to Date your Ex.  All caught up.

Have a Terrific Thursday!


Linda


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:
liam.judge
JDChev
jwasserman
ClickNextPage

As always, if I forgot you, just message me.


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up! I have my first full length novel "processing" now. So, hopefully, I'll have something new to tag in the next day or so. 
Lori


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Just found a number of our books on this site.

http://lemon.soju.co.uk/goodies/kindle-stuff/


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Just found a number of our books on this site.
> 
> http://lemon.soju.co.uk/goodies/kindle-stuff/


Interesting. Three of mine are in the bottom four. This is a list of first time kindle tags Amazon UK.


----------



## Aris Whittier

All caught up.

Have a great day!


----------



## Beth O

Caught up on the tags:

David Niall Wilson (paperback)
Laura Lond
Rory SM
Stanford Friedman
Basil Sands
Robert Duperre
Marie McCarthy
Andrew Ashling
DM Trink (new one)
Donna Faz (new one)
Thea (new one)
JD Chev (new one)

If you haven't tagged me back, please do so.  "Walrus" is the new one.  Thank you!


----------



## Zack Hamric

Laura Lond said:


> Tagged your new release as well!
> 
> Question to everyone - from your experience, does tagging help a lot? Did you see sales / rank increase when you started tag exchange?


Laura, Tagged ya! Zack

...and for tagging to do you much good, you have to be "above the fold". If you have 20 tags and everyone on page one has 100 or so, you'll be buried in the stack. Work at it slowly every day-


----------



## Zack Hamric

Greg Slomba said:


> All caught up--new releases, too!


Greg, Tagged ya!

Thanks,
Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

Bleekness said:


> Up to page 156 now (so if your work first appeared somewhere therein, I've tagged it), and just like to say thank you to everyone who has tagged my books. I see the numbers there and think it's great.
> 
> I'm on track to finish the rest maybe by next week sometime, then I guess it'll be the UK tags?


Bleekness- Tagged all three...

Thanks,
Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

Andrew Ashling said:


> _Tagged yesterday:_


Andrew, Tagged ya!

Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

catherinedurkinrobinson said:


> I'm all caught up again with so much tagging, I need a cigarette.


Catherine, Tagged ya!

Thanks,
Zack


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

Caught up again...


----------



## William Meikle

New today. All tags gratefully accepted


----------



## Rhynedahll

williemeikle said:


> New today. All tags gratefully accepted


Tagged.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got the new one, Willie.


----------



## Greg Slomba

Thanks, Zack! I've got you tagged, too.

Willie, I tagged your new one. Good luck with it!

Greg


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Willie's new one.


----------



## Lori Devoti

No new requests, since my last swing by today, but got Beth's new one and two others from sig lines. 
Still waiting for B&N, Amazon and Smashwords to churn their way through my newest....
Lori


----------



## Maria Romana

williemeikle said:


> New today. All tags gratefully accepted


I'll make a deal with you, Mr. Meikle...tell me what the heck "cryptozoology" is, and I'll tag you forever. Okay, I would have tagged you anyway, but I'd really like to know what that word means. I looked it up, and I still don't quite get it.

Got all new peops, new books, and vote-downs/untags, etc. Appreciate all the tagging y'all have done for me!

Thanks,
Maria

_Little Miss Straight Lace_ in paper on Amazon
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ Kindle on Amazon
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ Kindle on Amazon UK


----------



## Laura Lond

Got your new one tagged Willie.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## ClickNextPage

*I'm finally current!!!!* But all this talk about catch up is making me crave a burger and fries.

I'm now thinking of taking a vacation in the Philippines because after all this tagging, I'm feelin' like I could speak Tagalog.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Willie, got your new one tagged, and all caught up.

Happy Friday everyone.  Have a great day.


Linda


----------



## theaatkinson

gotcha, willie


----------



## Amyshojai

Gotcha Willie! and...I know what cryptozoology is, and love it! need to get your book.

Study of animals thought to be non-existent or legendary by the mainstream. Mermaids, loch ness monster, big foot, are some examples and there are many more.

amy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Amyshojai said:


> Gotcha Willie! and...I know what cryptozoology is, and love it! need to get your book.
> 
> Study of animals thought to be non-existent or legendary by the mainstream. Mermaids, loch ness monster, big foot, are some examples and there are many more.
> 
> amy


The Chubracaba is a particularly nasty one.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Got Berserked.

(family members finding it difficult to understand that tagging is actually part of writing!)


----------



## Gary Ponzo

Okay Donna, just tagged your book. 
Here's mine:

http://www.amazon.com/Touch-Deceit-Nick-Bracco-ebook/dp/B003O85YEM/ref=pd_rhf_p_img_3

Gary Ponzo

"A Touch of Deceit"


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Caught up.

Tagged:

Lori Devoti
Aris Whittier
Beth O
Zack Hamric
williemeikle
meromana
theapatra
Gary Ponzo


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gary, I had already tagged you.


----------



## William Meikle

Amyshojai said:


> Gotcha Willie! and...I know what cryptozoology is, and love it! need to get your book.
> 
> Study of animals thought to be non-existent or legendary by the mainstream. Mermaids, loch ness monster, big foot, are some examples and there are many more.
> 
> amy


What Amy said 

I write about Cryptids a lot e.g. THE VALLEY is about a lost world in the Rockies populated with ice-age beasties, ABOMINABLE is obvious, SIRENS has both mermaids and shapechangers, CRUSTACEANS is about Giant Crabs, ISLAND LIFE is about a mutated race of people underground etc...


----------



## Ricky Sides

Gary, 

I'd tagged your book in the past at some point. However, I noted that you'd added several tags since then and tagged several more.

Welcome to the thread,  
Ricky


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

theapatra (latest book)
Laura Lond: to answer your qestion, tagging has helped me a lot, it has highly increased my sales and rankings.
William Meikle (new book)
Gary Ponzo


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged Gary Ponzo. Already had tagged the others.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got yours, Gary.


----------



## Ed_ODell

Tagged

Laura Lond
Lori Devoti
Meromana
Clicknextpage
Greg Slomba

Welcome, and may you enjoy much success!


----------



## William Meikle

Thanks for the tags for Berserker folks... it's already #1 in the "Viking" category


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Gary Ponzo.  Way to go, Willie.  Caught up on this site, now back to UK.

Thank you everyone for the tags.


Linda


----------



## Staceywb

All caught up! Thanks for the tags everyone. If you haven't tagged my paperback of Glimmer, could you please? http://www.amazon.com/Glimmer-2-Stacey-Wallace-Benefiel/dp/1456306448/ref=sr_1_2_oe_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1290203575&sr=1-2

Thanks!

Stacey


----------



## Lori Devoti

Okay, caught up! 
Here is my new one. 
It is still showing as "processing" in my bookshelf after I made a small change in the copy, but it is on the site, so hopefully this works... Love is All Around  
Thanks in advance!!
Lori


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Lorie,congrats on the new book. Tags don't show yet...


----------



## Rhynedahll

Trying to tag yours, Lori.

I also have a new kindle book. Appreciate any and all tags. 

http://www.amazon.com/Not-Your-Typical-Scantily-Clad-Virgin-Sacrifice-ebook/dp/B004CYEXFS


----------



## Ricky Sides

Rhynedahll said:


> Trying to tag yours, Lori.
> 
> I also have a new kindle book. Appreciate any and all tags.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Not-Your-Typical-Scantily-Clad-Virgin-Sacrifice-ebook/dp/B004CYEXFS


Tagged it for you. Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Berserker
Scantily Clad
Touch of Deceit


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Tagged:

Stanford Friedman
H. Jonas Rhynedahll
Cliff Ball (your new one)
Andrew Ashling
D.M. Trink (new one)
J.D. Chev (new one)
Gary Ponzo
Willie M. (again...lol)

S.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Lori, still no tags for your book. Have you tagged it yourself?


----------



## Lori Devoti

Rhynedahll said:


> Lori, still no tags for your book. Have you tagged it yourself?


I have and they show when I look at it...maybe need to wait until the "processing" bit is past? 
I'll post it again then--if you all just want to wait. 
Thanks!
Lori


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jonas, that is some title.    All tagged.

Lori, just let us know when you're live and we'll go back in and tag. If we try to type them in manually now, they may not take.


----------



## jwasserman

Tagged:

Not Your Typical, Scantily-Clad Virgin Sacrifice -- FANTASTIC TITLE!
Berserker
Anamoly
The Truth About Being A Bass Fisherman's Wife


----------



## DonnaFaz

I'm all caught up. Gary, I had already tagged yours.

Have a great weekend, everyone!
~Donna~


----------



## Victorine

I'm all caught up too.  

Vicki


----------



## J.M Pierce

Wow! Lots of folks with new titles. Congrats everyone! I'm all caught up.

J.M.


----------



## Beth O

Lori Devoti said:


> Okay, caught up!
> Here is my new one.
> It is still showing as "processing" in my bookshelf after I made a small change in the copy, but it is on the site, so hopefully this works... Love is All Around
> Thanks in advance!!
> Lori


Lori, I tried to tag your new one but no tags show up.


----------



## Beth O

Tagged:
William Meikle (new one)
Rhynedahll (new one)
Gary Ponzo

I'm caught up (except for Lori's because no tags showing when I click on it).


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:
Staceywb
Steven L. Hawk

Lori Devoti: I checked it, you _can_ tag, but there are none.
Could you make the ones you want and post again please?


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Added a couple of new tags on Lori's Lost; tagged Jonas on this site (already got you on the UK site), so all caught up again.


Linda


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Donna, (and most of you)
I have tagged you already. I just added a new scifi book to my signature. Feel free to tag it if you have time. Thanks


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Joe, tagged all four of yours.  They didn't look familiar to me, so checked and I had not tagged you.  Good luck on your new book.


Linda


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

I just tagged a few new folks so I think I am caught up. Most of you I had tagged already. Please tag my books too. For the regulars, you might notice that I just added a new eBook, the right-most one in my signature. Please tag that one too. Thanks.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your new one Joe.


----------



## theaatkinson

got you joe


----------



## ClickNextPage

Caught up again, including your new one, Joe. Lori's new book showed no tags. I added "romance" after reading the book description.


----------



## BSISeries

Beginning the (amazingly long) tagging process from page 1 now. Hopefully I'll be caught up soon 

Any tags for my book, Betray (BSI Series), would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I checked, and I'd tagged your book in the past.


----------



## BSISeries

Ricky Sides said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I checked, and I'd tagged your book in the past.


Ditto  At least with the books I have already tagged, these 279 pages don't look as terrifying


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged all 4 of yours, Joe.

BSI, I had already tagged your book. 

Looks like I'm caught up again.


----------



## kcmay

Caught up again. If you haven't tagged my paperback yet, I'd appreciate some clicks:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1453805869

Thanks!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

D. L. tagged you.  Interesting cover.  K. C. I'd already tagged your paperback. 

Hope everyone is having a great Saturday.

Linda


----------



## Lori Devoti

Okay. Amazon says the book is Live now and one sales shows in my Reports....so....hopefully now the tags I had done will show for everyone and you can just click them. 
Love is All Around

Thanks everyone! And I'm caught up too. There were two new to me people. 
Lori


----------



## Ricky Sides

The only tag showing was romance, and I believe someone said earlier that they tagged it romance. For some reason your tags aren't showing. Post a list of the tags you want and I'll attach them. Then others can click them for you.


----------



## Rhynedahll

As Ricky said, still just romance.


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*:

Rhynedhall (Not your typical&#8230
Holly A. Hook
Lori Devoti
rsullivan9597 (Kindle + print)
Joseph Rhea
Jennifer Becton
Greg Slomba
Bleekness
Laura Lond (Kindle + print)
RorySM
Stan
RobertDuperre (Kindle + print)
ClickNextPage
Andrew Ashling
Beth O (new one)
williemeikle (new one)
Gary Ponzo
Joe Chiappetta (new one)
BSISeries

All caught up!

If you haven't had the chance to tag *Flank Hawk*, please do (Kindle & print).
See signature. Thanks!


----------



## kcmay

Lori Devoti said:


> Okay. Amazon says the book is Live now and one sales shows in my Reports....so....hopefully now the tags I had done will show for everyone and you can just click them.
> Love is All Around
> 
> Thanks everyone! And I'm caught up too. There were two new to me people.
> Lori


I only see 1 tag so far (romance - I clicked it). If there are others you want added, I'll be happy to type 'em in.


----------



## kahuna

*BSI SERIES*,

I went to the amazon page for your book and tagged your book's product tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me "relationships," "love," "sexuality," "romance," "erotica," "psychology," "self help," "spirituality," "passion," "erotic," "sensual," "lovers," and "health."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

KAHUNA


----------



## kahuna

*GARY PONZO*,

I went to the amazon page for your book and tagged your book's product tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me "relationships," "love," "sexuality," "romance," "erotica," "psychology," "self help," "spirituality," "passion," "erotic," "sensual," "lovers," and "health."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Laura Lond

liam.judge said:


> Laura Lond: to answer your qestion, tagging has helped me a lot, it has highly increased my sales and rankings.


Thanks Liam! Back to tagging...


----------



## Amyshojai

Joe and BSI, got your latest.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Joe's new one and BSI.


----------



## Learnmegood

Just tagged Lori, Andrew, Joe's newest, BSI, and Laura.

John


----------



## Lori Devoti

Okay, I figured it out! You can't tag your own product! It looked like I had added tags when I looked at it signed in under my seller account, but when I signed in under a different account the only tag that showed was romance which someone here started and others clicked. 
I don't know if this is new or not, but is definitely a good piece of information. If you are trying to start the tag ball rolling you will either have to sign in under a different account or get someone else to type in the first tags for you. You also have to be signed in under an account with a credit card registered or it won't take them. 
So....NOW there are tags there to be clicked. If any of you are willing to go back, I would appreciate it. 
Love is All Around. 
Lori


----------



## Steve Silkin

caught up through page 279! recently tagged books by: andrew ashling, basil sands, lond/alekseyeva, laura lond, wilson/macomber, thea atkinson, michael j. sullivan, j.d. chevaliere, h. jonas rhyendahll, william miekle, joe chiappetta, gregory s. slomba, keith c. blackmore, blackmore/whiddon and joseph/david rhea. please tag me back if you haven't yet!!


----------



## Laura Lond

Got you tagged Lori! (Aww, your book's got pugs in it!!  )


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done Lori.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  

Have tagged

Joe Chiappetta x 4
BSISeries
Lori Devoti


----------



## Rhynedahll

I finally tagged Love for Lori and I already had Steve's books. This should get me caught up for the moment.


----------



## traceya

Too tired to list them all but I got everyone from my last post to this including new authors, new books, paperback versions etc.

Hot chocolate and bed for me now


----------



## Amyshojai

Got yours, Lori...I luv pugs!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged yours Lori.  Everyone else already tagged.

Have a great Sunday.


Linda


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Taggegd:
Joe Chiappetta
BSISeries
kcmay (paperback)
TWErvin2
LoriDevoti (tags showed up now)
Learnmegood
Steve Silkin

The others I already had.


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you Lori.


----------



## catherinedurkinrobinson

All caught up again. I got:

JD Chev (new)
Rhynedahl (new)
Marie McCarthy
William Meikle (new)
Joe Chiapetta


----------



## Greg Slomba

Hi All!
I'm all caught up again! Wow, that'll teach me not to take a day off from looking at posts! 
Greg


----------



## Lori Devoti

Laura Lond said:


> Got you tagged Lori! (Aww, your book's got pugs in it!!  )


Thanks and yep....And she kind of steals the show...How couldn't she? Her name is Pugnacious. 
I'm caught up too!!
Lori


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Silly Daddy
Love is all around us


----------



## Amyshojai

Looks like I'm all caught up, too.


----------



## Rhynedahll

I don't see anything new, so I'm still caught up.


----------



## William L.K.

All caught up.
I hope eveyone had a great weekend!


----------



## traceya

Looks like I'm still caught up


----------



## Victorine

Caught up again!  

Vicki


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Still appear to be all caught up.



Linda


----------



## Rhynedahll

I have a question for the more experienced taggers.

What other boards do you tag on?

I'm trying to expand my tagging and I know of the tagging threads on MobileRead, Amazon Kindle Authors Community, eBookGab, and the Ask The Community forum at dtp.

I see some of you on these other sites, but if you know of any more, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

Caught up again.  I have a new collection coming out shortly - will be uploading today...but won't bug you all with it until 'tis fully live!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Rhynedahll, you asked about who tags on other boards. I don't tag or ask for tags on other boards mainly because I love the format and general helpfulness on this board.


----------



## Gary Ponzo

I'm caught up on all tags.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## xandy3

ah, finally caught up.  whew!


----------



## Lori Devoti

Looks like I'm current too. 
Lori


----------



## Christopher Bunn

I'm tagging my way through this entire thread (whew). If you get a chance, please stop by and tag my Model Universe. Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

chbunn said:


> I'm tagging my way through this entire thread (whew). If you get a chance, please stop by and tag my Model Universe. Thanks!


You're tagged. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done, and welcome to the thread.


----------



## theaatkinson

you're it.


----------



## Laura Lond

Got _The Model Universe_ tagged. Welcome!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Your lack of tags is disturbing.

Okay, tagged Model Universe. Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged The Model Universe.  Welcome.


Linda


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Hello!

I've just joined, and since there are so many books here to tag, I think I'll start working my way backwards, so the newest authors get tagged first.

I'd be really grateful if you guys would return the favor for mine -- THE MARLOWE CONSPIRACY

​


----------



## Ricky Sides

You've been tagged.   Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged The Marlowe Conspiracy. Welcome!


----------



## Laura Lond

Tagged The Marlow Conspiracy as well (sounds like a great book!)



Rhynedahll said:


> Your lack of tags is disturbing.


LOL!!


----------



## xandy3

Tagged our newcomers!  And welcome to our thread!


----------



## Christopher Bunn

You're all too kind. Seriously, this forum is just about the nicest group of folks, plus the information and experience freely given on these threads is amazing. If I could buy a round of Ben & Jerry's Cherry Garcia pints for the house, I would. But, with 25,000 plus members, at 4 bucks a pint, that's 100 grand. Darn. I'll have to sell a lot of books first.

Off to tag (and sample) the Marlowe Conspiracy.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up.  Welcome to the new authors.


----------



## SidneyW

Been away longer than I realized. 

Tagged:

Rhynedahll
Theapatra
Fictionwriter
Ronald Kelly
J.M. Pierce – Duality
Free books for Kindle
JJWestendarp
4dprefect

Started on: jmkwriter
Tagged some I hadn't tagged for: David.Niall.Wilson

Please note the new YA, Deadly Delivery in my signature


----------



## traceya

Tagged:
The Model Universe
The Marlowe Conspiracy 
and Deadly Delivery

Caught up again,
Thanks all for the tags back

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## theaatkinson

welcome to the newbies. every one that joins pushes my newbie status further back. huzzah

tagged marlow conspiracy and model universe


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged The Marlowe Conspiracy.  Welcome to the thread.

Linda


----------



## J.M Pierce

All caught up. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged Deadly Delivery!

All caught up! 

At least for a few minutes...


----------



## William Meikle

Welcome to the newcomers... I've got you.


----------



## xandy3

Got Deadly Delivery


----------



## D.M. Trink

Okay-I got to more tagging today:
Tagged:
Lori's
C.H. Bunn
Laura Lond's
M.G.Scarbrook
K.Crumbley's
Sidney's

Thanks to all for tagging mine! 
http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon/dp/B004C44GLY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1290526348&sr=8-1


----------



## Mel Comley

I’ve tagged so far.

Liam Judge
Regina Pacelli
Daniel Leston.
Ricky sides.
Richard Jackson.
Cate Rowan
P A Woodburn
Pamela Burford
Sandra Edwards
Kevin Glavin
Amy Shojai

Will come back and do more as and when time permits.

Mel


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

scififan
traceya
xandy3
chbunn
mgscarsbrook
D.A. Boulter
D.M. Trink


----------



## JDChev

All caught up once again.

Thanks to everyone that has tagged, bought or reviewed any of my books so far. I really appreciate it!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Lori Devoti (new book)
Rhyne Dahll (new book)
Joe Chiappetta (all books)
BSI Series
chbunn 
mgscarsbrook
SidneyW (latest book)


----------



## Guest

mgscarsbrook said:


> I'd be really grateful if you guys would return the favor for mine -- THE MARLOWE CONSPIRACY
> 
> ​


tagged...and bought. Now way this former English major could resist  (I knew eventually this thread would start costing me money).

If I can offer a suggestion regarding the cover. The red is too muted and doesn't provide a good contrast against the dark background. At thumbnail it is hard to read the title and author name. I would use a lighter color. To overcome the issue of a lighter color blending into the face, you could left justify the title and lower it a bit so that the word conspiracy ends up running just above the shoulder (though you still will probably need to play with the font a bit) Then move the award seal to the lower right corner to balance the title.

I'm a cover junkie. Can't help myself.

And that said...I am all caught up on my tagging for now.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Deadly Delivery.


----------



## DonnaFaz

I tagged Joe's new one, and Lori's and ch's and mg's and delyse's. Congrats on the new books, people!

After checking, I saw that I'd already tagged BSI and KC's paperback.

All caught up!

~Donna~


----------



## Victorine

Tagged:

C.H. Bunn
M.G. Scarsbrook
Sidney's new book

All caught up!

Vicki


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> tagged...and bought. Now way this former English major could resist  (I knew eventually this thread would start costing me money).
> 
> If I can offer a suggestion regarding the cover. The red is too muted and doesn't provide a good contrast against the dark background. At thumbnail it is hard to read the title and author name. I would use a lighter color. To overcome the issue of a lighter color blending into the face, you could left justify the title and lower it a bit so that the word conspiracy ends up running just above the shoulder (though you still will probably need to play with the font a bit) Then move the award seal to the lower right corner to balance the title.
> 
> I'm a cover junkie. Can't help myself.
> 
> And that said...I am all caught up on my tagging for now.


Hi Julie, 
Thanks so much for your interest! I really hope you enjoy reading it!  This is actually the first time I've heard from someone who's purchased my work over the internet, so if you have an questions or comments about it after you've read, I'd really love to hear from you. And by the way, I appreciate all the suggestions about the cover. When i get a moment, perhaps I'll give them a go and see!

And thanks to everyone else who has tagged my book so far. It's really nice to get this level of support!

I'm off now to have a tagging session. Still a lot more books in this thread that I haven't got to...


----------



## ClickNextPage

Caught up and tagged everyone new since last post. Welcome, new authors!


----------



## William L.K.

Welcome to all the new faces!

I am off to start my tagging session (Thank God for Coffee)


----------



## Amyshojai

I'm all caught up--back from a GREAT writer con in White Plains, NY. All excited now to finish the WIP. Thanks to all who have tagged, sampled, and bought any of my furry titles. 

Purrs & woofs,
amy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm caught up for now! Welcome to the newbies and good luck.


----------



## William Meikle

Another new one today. All tags gratefully accepted


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your new one, Willie. You're making me feel lazy.


----------



## Ricky Sides

williemeikle said:


> Another new one today. All tags gratefully accepted


Done.


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*:

chbunn
mgscarsbrook
williemeikle (new)

all caught up...for the moment


----------



## Christopher Smith

Two hours spent tagging everyone on this board! Whoa! But worth it!

I'd really appreciate it if you'd tag the positive tags on my book in return. And I'll keep tagging newcomers as they come along. I now get how important this is for all of us, so I'm committed.

http://www.amazon.com/Fifth-Avenue-ebook/dp/B0046ZS2G4/ref=pd_ts_kinc_73?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text

Thanks, guys!

Chris


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You're tagged, Christopher.

Only two hours? Did you "agree with tags?" If so, that doesn't work. Many have learned that the hard way.


----------



## Christopher Smith

Hi Gertie--

Two hours spent on everyone's latest book.

Tomorrow, on their second book.  Next day, etc.

I should have been more clear.

Chris


----------



## swcleveland

Greetings from the c-c-c-_cooooolllllldddd_ Pacific Northwest! 

Tagged:
chbunn x2
Marlowe Conspiracy
Deadly Delivery
Sleeping God
Fifth Avenue


----------



## Victorine

Christopher Smith said:


> Two hours spent tagging everyone on this board! Whoa! But worth it!
> 
> I'd really appreciate it if you'd tag the positive tags on my book in return. And I'll keep tagging newcomers as they come along. I now get how important this is for all of us, so I'm committed.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fifth-Avenue-ebook/dp/B0046ZS2G4/ref=pd_ts_kinc_73?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text
> 
> Thanks, guys!
> 
> Chris


I just checked, and you haven't tagged mine. Can you tag me please?

Oh, and you missed a few others too. (Or maybe it takes a while for your name to show up as a contributor on a tag?)

Vicki


----------



## harpwriter

Another 20+ page tagging spree!    Thanks to all for tagging in return.  I'm in the First Page Club in several categories!


----------



## Laura Lond

Got all the new ones tagged.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones....Willie, I'm out of breath at watching your pace!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Caught up once again.  Tagged:

C. H. Bunn
M. G. Scarsbrook
William Meikle (ditto on the "lazy")
Christopher Smith

Thanks all,
S.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Impending Justice, Willie's new one (you make me feel lazy too); and Christopher Smith x 3.

All caught up.

Linda


----------



## xandy3

Caught up again!


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged Christopher's books.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged Williamn's newest and Christopher x3. 

This thread moves like wildfire!


----------



## theaatkinson

willie, I can't believe you have another one. 

got it


----------



## TWErvin2

Tagged:

Christopher Smith


----------



## Mel Comley

Tagged  the following people’s books.

H.Jonas Rhyendahll
K.Crumley.
Linda S.Prather.
Steven L Hawk.
Laura Lond
Laura Vosika
Victorine
SW Cleveland.
Christopher Smith
Margaret Lake.
TW ERvin2
William Meikles (latest book)
William L.K.
Marie McCarthy
MG Scarsbrook
Donna Fasano.
Julie Dawson.
J D Chaveliere  My last address in France was La Chevallerie!! Pretty close.
Andrew Ashling.
Lori Devoti.
CH Bunn
Thea Atkinson
D A Boulter
Sidney Williams
J M Pierce
D. Trink.
Tracey Alley

If people want to tag me, I promise to tag back, Just let me know. I tagged 580 books on another site and received about twenty in return, so I'm a bit wary about going back further on the thread, incase people are no longer active.  
Have a great day.

Mel


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Mel, apologize, I got your title wrong.  It's Impeding Justice not Impending.  I have tagged you though.


Linda


----------



## Mel Comley

Thanks Linda, don't worry loads of people get the title wrong, don't worry about it.

Mel


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I tagged you already, Mel.


----------



## Mel Comley

I thought you had Margaret I tagged all four of yours all the way through not just the first three as before.

Thank you.

Mel


----------



## Manley

I'll throw my book into tag happy heaven. I'll start to reciprocate others in the thread...should be done in about 15 hours or so...


----------



## Mel Comley

Tagged you Manley.


Good luck with your book.

Mel


----------



## Guest

Victorine said:


> I just checked, and you haven't tagged mine. Can you tag me please?
> 
> Oh, and you missed a few others too. (Or maybe it takes a while for your name to show up as a contributor on a tag?)
> 
> Vicki


OK, I'm being dense, or blind, or blind AND dense. Where can I see that? When I click on a given tag it just takes me to a page of everything that uses that tag. How can I actually see who is tagging my books? I've got a few trolls I'd like to track down...


----------



## William Meikle

Thanks for the tags for THE SLEEPING GOD folks. (lots more still to come)

And I'm caught up to here.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got Mel & Manley. Please return the favor if you can...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Are anybody else's tags and "what do customers ultimately buy ... " now down underneath the reviews?

When I was looking to see if it was that way with all four, I noticed that on the Of Love and War page, the what do customers ultimately buy are all four of my books. Pretty cool.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Mel, I had already tagged your book.

Manley, tagged yours.


----------



## Victorine

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> OK, I'm being dense, or blind, or blind AND dense. Where can I see that? When I click on a given tag it just takes me to a page of everything that uses that tag. How can I actually see who is tagging my books? I've got a few trolls I'd like to track down...


When you click on a tag, up at the top under the name of the tag you'll see Home, Products, Discussions... etc. The one that says "Contributors" will show you all of the people who have contributed to that tag. Now, if you click "Romance" on my book, you'll get 43,000 contributors. I really don't want to scroll through that to see if I can pick out one name. But, I'm also tagged with "Victorine E Lieske" so when I click that, I see all 147 people who have clicked that tag for me.

Now, someone tagged my book with "It Sucked." I wanted to figure out who. So after I clicked "Contributors" it listed out the 18 people who have used that tag. Under their name it says "1 Product" and you can click on it to see which product they tagged. So I was able to figure out who tagged my book with "It sucked."

Now, go track them down! 

Vicki


----------



## Guest

Victorine said:


> When you click on a tag, up at the top under the name of the tag you'll see Home, Products, Discussions... etc. The one that says "Contributors" will show you all of the people who have contributed to that tag. Now, if you click "Romance" on my book, you'll get 43,000 contributors. I really don't want to scroll through that to see if I can pick out one name. But, I'm also tagged with "Victorine E Lieske" so when I click that, I see all 147 people who have clicked that tag for me.


OK, gotcha. It doesn't actually tell you who tagged your specific product, but if you have a limited use tag like your name then you can figure it out. That makes sense.


----------



## Laura Lond

Tagged Manley's goat!


----------



## jwasserman

Tagged:

Love is All Around 
The Hawk And His Boy 
The Marlowe Conspiracy 
Deadly Delivery 
The Crimson-Eyed Dragon 
Impeding Justice 
The Sleeping God 
Queued! The Best and Worst of Netflix in 101 Independent Movie Reviews, Vol. 1 

Happy Turkey Day all!


----------



## Karen Fenech

Hi Everyone,

I have now tagged:

Andrew Ashling
D. M . Trink - the new one.  (I'd already tagged Wrapped in a Rainbow).
Travels In Ghana
Rhynedahll - I tagged the French edition (I'd already tagged the others).
Donna - writing as Donna Clayton - I tagged Royal Seduction
J D Chev - I  tagged How To Date Your Ex - I'd already tagged the others.

JWasserman - thank you for also tagging Unholy Angels.  

Thank you to all for also tagging my books.  I appreciate it very much.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr

Done.  Tagged your book and sent you a p.m. but maybe this is a better place to communicate.  Nothing To Lose, Best Friends can both be tagged with the tags you suggest for your book.

Thanks.  Consuelo Saah Baehr


----------



## Karen Fenech

I have now also tagged:

Lori Devoti - Love Is All Around
Willie Meikle - Berserker
Gary Ponzo
Joe Chiappetta
JWasserman - I forgot to mention that I went back to check and had already tagged your books.

Thanks, everyone for tagging my books in return.  I greatly appreciate it.

Karen


----------



## Karen Fenech

Just tagged:

Chbunn
mgscarsbrook
SidneyW - I have also tagged Deadly Delivery (I'd already tagged the others).
Willie - The Sleeping God
Chris, I'd already tagged Fifth Avenue and have now tagged the other two.
Mel, I went back to check and I'd already tagged Impeding Justice.
Consuelo, I have tagged your books

I appreciate all the return tags.  Thanks so much!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Rhynedahll

Consuelo, I've tagged the books in your signature, though one of them only had one tag.


----------



## theaatkinson

a had already tagged impending justice, but got the new one to the list with animals on the front. (I admit to not reading the title in my haste to keep up)


----------



## theaatkinson

omg. seeking out tag contributors is a hell of a lot of work. too much for this gal. I'm just gonna keep tagging and hope my numbers go up as folks see I'm working at it, despite the fact that for all the tagging, I feel like I'm doing, I'm not seeing much movement on my own. Still, I just don't want to go that route. I'm gonna assume everyone's honorable as this is such a good and useful site. Everyone is absolutely fantastic so far. 

I'll get tagged eventually, I figure.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Are anybody else's tags and "what do customers ultimately buy ... " now down underneath the reviews?


Yep. Mine are underneath the reviews now on at least some of my books. I haven't checked that on all of mine.



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> When I was looking to see if it was that way with all four, I noticed that on the Of Love and War page, the what do customers ultimately buy are all four of my books. Pretty cool.


Yes, that is really good. Especially if the percentages add up to near 100%. Congratulations, but I'm not surprised. Your books are outstanding.

Manley,

I had tagged your book in the past, but you had 5 new tags since then. I added those a minute ago.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Consuelo,

I tagged your six kindle books. I checked the other versions of the first three and found no tags. If you ever decide you want them tagged, please post that you've tagged them and I'll be happy to go tag those as well.  

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

theapatra said:


> omg. seeking out tag contributors is a hell of a lot of work. too much for this gal. I'm just gonna keep tagging and hope my numbers go up as folks see I'm working at it, despite the fact that for all the tagging, I feel like I'm doing, I'm not seeing much movement on my own. Still, I just don't want to go that route. I'm gonna assume everyone's honorable as this is such a good and useful site. Everyone is absolutely fantastic so far.
> 
> I'll get tagged eventually, I figure.


I've tagged you, Theapatra -- don't worry, I'm sure everyone else will, too (you've got more tags than me, so far!)

And thanks for all the recent tags, everyone. It certainly takes some time working back through all these pages. Phew!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Caught up again:

Manley Peterson
Thea (Had your first one, but not your other 2 for some reason.  Good to go now.)

Steve


----------



## theaatkinson

mgscarsbrook said:


> I've tagged you, Theapatra -- don't worry, I'm sure everyone else will, too (you've got more tags than me, so far!)
> 
> And thanks for all the recent tags, everyone. It certainly takes some time working back through all these pages. Phew!


oh, I have no doubt they'll get tagged. It's just i'm not of the mindset that I need to check to see who got me as doing so would take way too much of my energy. They'll get me eventually.

thanks for the return tag!


----------



## Victorine

theapatra said:


> oh, I have no doubt they'll get tagged. It's just i'm not of the mindset that I need to check to see who got me as doing so would take way too much of my energy. They'll get me eventually.
> 
> thanks for the return tag!


I don't usually check either. I was just curious.  (And most people don't know you can check these things.)

Vicki


----------



## theaatkinson

Victorine said:


> I don't usually check either. I was just curious.  (And most people don't know you can check these things.)
> 
> Vicki


Vicki:

I was one who had no idea, so I was intrigued that it was possible, tried your directions, and promptly said to myself: fuggedaboutit. too much work. better for this gal to just assume the honor system and keep plugging away...there are some stragglers, i figure based on my tag count, and i believe they'll check in and grab them up. in the words of Dorrie: just keep swimming, just keep swimming.

bwg

thanks a heap for the info, actually. it was pretty educational


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Unlike other sites where you're lucky to get 5% tag backs, I figure we get about 20% here. Some people only show up every couple of months, catch up with everyone, and then drop out to rest up their tagging finger for the next round. Some of us can't stand to fall behind so we're here several times a day.


----------



## Amyshojai

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Some of us can't stand to fall behind so we're here several times a day.


Hey, I resemble that remark! *s*


----------



## theaatkinson

as do I, as do I


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

Caught up ... and I have a new one I'm hoping you guys will tag up... another collection. I'm slowly getting all 200 plus of my published stories into groups...


----------



## Amyshojai

David, there are no tags yet...happy to do the honors whenever they're visible.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Manley, and David there still aren't any tags.  I'll check back later.


Linda


----------



## Ricky Sides

Same here David. If you post the tags you want added I'll be happy to tag it.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Bloated Goat (_Love_ that title!)
Consuelo x6
and I'll check back on The Whirling Man

Happy Thanksgiving, all!


----------



## Greg Slomba

All caught up. Everyone have a happy Thanksgiving!
Greg


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

I think it's not fully published yet.  I definitely added tags...and it's not showing a rank, though it has sales.  I'll remind you all in a day or so (lol)


----------



## kahuna

*MGSCARSBROOK * 
I went to the amazon page for your book and tagged your book's product tags, including.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me "relationships," "love," "sexuality," "romance," "erotica," "psychology," "self help," "spirituality," "passion," "erotic," "sensual," "lovers," and "health."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## kahuna

*MANLEY
CONSUELA SAAH BAER*

I went to the amazon page for your book and tagged your book's product tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me "relationships," "love," "sexuality," "romance," "erotica," "psychology," "self help," "spirituality," "passion," "erotic," "sensual," "lovers," and "health."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

KAHUNA


----------



## kahuna

*CSBUNN*

I went to the amazon page for your book and tagged your book's product tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me "relationships," "love," "sexuality," "romance," "erotica," "psychology," "self help," "spirituality," "passion," "erotic," "sensual," "lovers," and "health."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

Bards and Sages (Julie)
williemeikle - new one
Christopher Smith
harpwriter
melcom
Manley
Karen Fenech
David.Niall.Wilson (new one)

If you think I forgot, just mail me.


----------



## Mel Comley

Thanks to those who tagged me, I'm up to date now.

If anyone else wants to tag me, let me know and I'll reciprocate.

Happy Thanksgiving 

Melx


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged David's new one.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got yours, David. Incidentally, love the cover!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tagged, David. So glad you're putting all 200 into collections and not publishing separately.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  

Caught up with

mgscarsbrook
The Whirling Man


----------



## Maud Muller

Happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate this U.S. holiday.  Decided to spend the time before my turkey dinner getting caught up. Can't seem to remember which Amazon account I'm supposed to tag with so I know I have double tagged a few because they sound so familiar. But that's not a bad thing, is it? Here are the ones I tagged today. If I show the author's name, I tagged all the books. Please tag back. 

The Deliverers, Lori Devoti, Time and Time Again, H. Jonas Rhynedahll, Keith Blackmore, Beth Orsoff, Thea Atkinson, Laura Lond, God's Gift to Women, Basil Sands, Robert J. Desperence, Cliff Ball, Travels in Ghana, A Dish Served Cold, The Voice, Berserker, Joe Chioppetta, K. Crumley, CH Bunn, MG Scarsbrook, Michael August, The Fall (for some reason the tags for The Gate didn't show up) The Sleeping God, Slow Love. Christopher Smith, Bloated Goat, Consuelo Saah Baehr, The Whirling Man.

(Sorry about any spelling errors but I jot down the names as I tag and can't always read my writing)


----------



## Rhynedahll

I checked. I've already tagged you, Eileen. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## LCEvans

I am a tagging machine today--all caught up.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
amy


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged David's new one, and I think I'm all caught up.

Happy Thanksgiving.

Linda


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged Eileen Muller. Caught up.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Hi,
Would it be ok if I asked for tagging on my print version of Something to Read on the Plane?  
It would make a great Christmas gift and it seems to have lost out on the tags. 

Thanks

http://www.amazon.com/Something-Read-Plane-Jan-Hurst-Nicholson/dp/0958497842/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_2


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up once more.  Every time I return, there seems to be 3 more pages.


----------



## Mel Comley

Jan, I tagged your 3 kindles and I paperback.

Mel


----------



## Rhynedahll

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Hi,
> Would it be ok if I asked for tagging on my print version of Something to Read on the Plane?
> It would make a great Christmas gift and it seems to have lost out on the tags.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Something-Read-Plane-Jan-Hurst-Nicholson/dp/0958497842/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_2


Go it!


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
Tagging spree again -
Delyse's new one
Mel's
Willie's new one [for this week  ]
Chris x all
Consuelo x all
David's new one 
and I'd already tagged Jan's p/back

All caught up again - whew


----------



## J.M Pierce

All caught up! I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the "Something to Read on the Plane" ...looks fun!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your paperback, Jan.

I think I'll post my paperbacks again. I know a lot of the new people probably missed them. Thanks in advance.

http://www.amazon.com/Arianas-Pride-Margaret-Lake/dp/1442184450/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1290781359&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Catherine-Captain-Margaret-Lake/dp/145287834X/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1290781359&sr=8-3


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tagging the paperback Something to Read on the Plane. 

I gave away 10 copies in a Goodreads Giveaway and have had 3 x 4 star reviews up to now  - but no increase in sales


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Jan, tagged your paperback.  Gertie tagged yours too.  Don't know how I missed it last time.  Tracey, I checked your books which I'm positive I had tagged, but it showed I did not, so I have tagged all of yours.  Sometimes I like to check just to make sure with authors who have multiple books.

Have a great day.


Linda


----------



## Ricky Sides

Gertie,

I'd tagged your paperbacks in the past, but saw a couple of new tags and added those as well.


----------



## Karen Fenech

David, I have now also tagged The Whirling Man.

Manley, I tagged your book.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks.

Got Gertie's paperbacks.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Gertie, I went back to check and had already tagged your paperbacks.  All the best with them!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up -- and a new sig. Still takes you through to my author page, so no change there


----------



## Laura Lond

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Thanks for tagging the paperback Something to Read on the Plane.
> 
> I gave away 10 copies in a Goodreads Giveaway and have had 3 x 4 star reviews up to now - but no increase in sales


Got your paperback tagged Jan. Sometimes sales are slow to pick up, don't get discouraged.


----------



## theaatkinson

this is the best darn game of tag I've played in years. grin


----------



## Maria Romana

This is the _only _ darn game of tag I've played in years!

Got new people, new books, etc., and *Consuelo*: I could've sworn I'd tagged yours before, but I was doing some double-checking, and they all came up empty. Sorry about that. Gotcha now.

--Maria

_Little Miss Straight Lace_ in paper on Amazon
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ Kindle on Amazon
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ Kindle on Amazon UK


----------



## Gertie Kindle

williemeikle said:


> All caught up -- and a new sig. Still takes you through to my author page, so no change there


Such a neat and tidy siggy, Willie. Looks like those itty-bitty playing cards I had as a kid. Very nice.


----------



## Beth O

All caught up again.

Tagged: 
Joe Chiapetta x 4
DL Lindsey
KC May (Paperback)
Lori Devoti (new one)
CH Bunn
MG Scarsbrook
Sidney W. (new one)
William Meikle (new one)
Christopher Smith
Mel Comley
Meromana (paperback)
Manley
Consuelo (all - I thought I had done yours already but I double-checked and they didn't show up.  Sorry about that.)
David N Wilson (new one) -- between you and Meikle I feel like a real slacker  
Jan Hurst-Nicholson (PB)
Margaret Lake (2 PBs)

Hope you're all enjoying Black Friday


----------



## Karen Fenech

Jan, I just tagged your print edition.

I'm all caught up.

Have a great evening, everyone!

Karen


----------



## Beth O

Christopher Smith said:


> Two hours spent tagging everyone on this board! Whoa! But worth it!
> 
> I'd really appreciate it if you'd tag the positive tags on my book in return. And I'll keep tagging newcomers as they come along. I now get how important this is for all of us, so I'm committed.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fifth-Avenue-ebook/dp/B0046ZS2G4/ref=pd_ts_kinc_73?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text
> 
> Thanks, guys!
> 
> Chris


Chris, I think you missed a few since you've only tagged 13 products.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Beth O said:


> Hope you're all enjoying Black Friday


I am thoroughly! I haven't ventured anywhere near a retail establishment!


----------



## DonnaFaz

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> OK, gotcha. It doesn't actually tell you who tagged your specific product, but if you have a limited use tag like your name then you can figure it out. That makes sense.


Julie, you can also check which product any given tagger uses by going to that person profile page on Amazon. On the left of the screen you'll see a box of 'frequently used tags' used by that person. Scroll down and click 'see all tags' and all the products and tags will be listed.

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz

I tagged:
Willie's new one - Congrats!
Christopher X3
Mel - I double checked and had already tagged yours
Manley
Thea - already tagged yours, too
David's new on - Congrats!
Jan's paperback

Karen, thanks for tagging Royal Seduction!

~Donna~


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

meromana said:


> This is the _only _ darn game of tag I've played in years!
> 
> Got new people, new books, etc., and *Consuelo*: I could've sworn I'd tagged yours before, but I was doing some double-checking, and they all came up empty. Sorry about that. Gotcha now.
> 
> --Maria
> 
> _Little Miss Straight Lace_ in paper on Amazon
> _Little Miss Straight Lace_ Kindle on Amazon
> _Little Miss Straight Lace_ Kindle on Amazon UK


All caught up. Had both your Kindle versions, Maria, but not your paperback.

S.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:
Jan Hurst-Nicholson (paperback)
The others I already had.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Andrew, tagged your UK version.  Had already tagged the US.  You might want to join the UK tag exchange as I don't normally check for UK here.


Have a great weekend.


Linda


----------



## J.M Pierce

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Thanks for tagging the paperback Something to Read on the Plane.
> 
> I gave away 10 copies in a Goodreads Giveaway and have had 3 x 4 star reviews up to now - but no increase in sales


Goodreads is a good place to put your cover in front of people, but I don't know about attributing sales directly to it. Regardless, it is a valuable place for exposure.

Gertie, I'm 99.9% sure that I've tagged your paperbacks before, but for some reason this morning, Amazon doesn't want to let me see your pages. I'll try back again in a little bit.

Take care all!

J.m.


----------



## Mel Comley

Thank you, Donna. Beth O and Memorana, tagged you all back.

Mel


----------



## ClickNextPage

Caught up since last post.



Rhynedahll said:


> I am thoroughly! I haven't ventured anywhere near a retail establishment!


Me, neither! There's almost nothing I need to brave the crowds for that I can't get from the internet.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tagging my paperback.   It's finally showing up on a couple of first pages.

Got Meromana and Donnafaz. I'd tagged them before, but with a different account.


----------



## rudykerkhoven

Well, it has been a while since I've been in here.  This will take some time.

TAGGED:

Not Your Typical, Scantily-Clad Virgin Sacrifice
Orphan (The Key to Magic)
La causalité (French Edition)
A Dish Served Cold 
The Deliverers: Sharky and the Jewel
Lost, a vampire romance
Love is All Around


OK, I'll do this in chunks...


----------



## rudykerkhoven

More tagged:

Ancient Eyes
Darkness Falling
Star Chosen: a science fiction space opera for the whole family
Armed With Intergalactic Weapons Not Of This World: An autobiographical science fiction voyage of Silly Daddy
A Taste of Blood and Roses 
The Hawk And His Boy (The Tormay Trilogy)
The Model Universe And Other Stories
My Sparkling Misfortune (Lakeland Knight)
The Battle (The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres)


----------



## Rhynedahll

rudykerkhoven said:


> Well, it has been a while since I've been in here. This will take some time.
> 
> TAGGED:
> 
> Not Your Typical, Scantily-Clad Virgin Sacrifice
> Orphan (The Key to Magic)
> La causalité (French Edition)
> A Dish Served Cold
> The Deliverers: Sharky and the Jewel
> Lost, a vampire romance
> Love is All Around
> 
> OK, I'll do this in chunks...


Thanks!

I checked. I had already tagged yours. ; (Got the new tags, though.)


----------



## Laura Lond

Hello Everyone,

I've got a shortie released today, would love some tags:



Thanks!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Laura Lond said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I've got a shortie released today, would love some tags:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!


Tagged your new one, Laura. Good luck with it. Is this another middle grade appropriate book?


----------



## Laura Lond

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tagged your new one, Laura. Good luck with it. Is this another middle grade appropriate book?


Thanks Gertie! Yes, it is. More of a short story than a "book," but it is certainly appropriate for young readers.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your new one Laura.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Laura Lond said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I've got a shortie released today, would love some tags:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!


Tagged!

Neat! Currently, you have 13 tags. That's my lucky number! All three of my sons were born on the 13th day of the month (different months.)


----------



## Karen Fenech

Laura, I just tagged your new one.  

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged The Magic Bracelet.   Congrats on the new release.


----------



## Laura Lond

Thank you all so much! 



Rhynedahll said:


> All three of my sons were born on the 13th day of the month (different months.)


How did you do that?!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Laura Lond said:


> Thank you all so much!
> 
> How did you do that?!


I have no idea!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Rhynedahll said:


> I have no idea!


My mother-in-law also had that talent. My wife and one of her sisters were both born on the 21st of April, but in different years.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Laura Lond said:


> Thanks Gertie! Yes, it is. More of a short story than a "book," but it is certainly appropriate for young readers.


Thanks, Laura. I sent a sample to GS's Christmas Kindle.


----------



## Aris Whittier

All caught up


----------



## Victorine

Got your new one, Laura.  Good luck with it!

Also tagged the other new one.  All caught up again.  

Vicki


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Whirling Man
Gertie's paperbacks
Magic Bracelet


----------



## opuscroakus

I just released THE GASLIGHT JOURNAL exclusively to Amazon Kindle on Thursday, US Thanksgiving Day, and would love for folks to take it:

http://amzn.to/gaslightjournal

Thank-you!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got The GasLight Journal.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done Carla.   Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Rhynedahll

opuscroakus said:


> I just released THE GASLIGHT JOURNAL exclusively to Amazon Kindle on Thursday, US Thanksgiving Day, and would love for folks to take it:
> 
> http://amzn.to/gaslightjournal
> 
> Thank-you!


Tagged!


----------



## William L.K.

Whew, I'm sick as a dog...But I won't let you down newbies.

I'm off to catch up right now.


----------



## Greg Slomba

All caught up! Laura, I've got your new one. Good luck with it! I'm thinking I'll have to check it out.
Greg


----------



## Laura Lond

Tagged _The Gaslight Journal_ and two more Carla's books I hadn't tagged before.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your new one, Carla.

William, feel better.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Laura Lond said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I've got a shortie released today, would love some tags:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!


Gotcha!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

opuscroakus said:


> I just released THE GASLIGHT JOURNAL exclusively to Amazon Kindle on Thursday, US Thanksgiving Day, and would love for folks to take it:
> 
> http://amzn.to/gaslightjournal
> 
> Thank-you!


Gotcha!


----------



## Mel Comley

Tagged Rudykerkhoven and your short story Laura.

Mel


----------



## DonnaFaz

I tagged:
Marie
Rudolf's new one
Laura's new one
Carla's new one

Thanks, Jan and Mel and everyone for tagging my book.

Jonas, my oldest son was born on a Friday the 13th. Luckiest day of my life!

~Donna~


----------



## Manley

Caught up again. Hey, I'm curious. What is the highest numbered tags you guys have ever seen? I think I saw one over 300 at one time, but can't remember who or what anymore.

Thanks,
Manley


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Rudy, tagged your second one.  Had already tagged the first.  Laura got your new one and Aris tagged your third one.

All caught up.

Thanks for reciprocating.


Linda


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up again. 

So will we reach page 300 by Christmas do you think?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Manley said:


> Caught up again. Hey, I'm curious. What is the highest numbered tags you guys have ever seen? I think I saw one over 300 at one time, but can't remember who or what anymore.
> 
> Thanks,
> Manley


I think that was Kahuna's Polynesian pillow book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

williemeikle said:


> All caught up again.
> 
> So will we reach page 300 by Christmas do you think?


Seems like only yesterday we were in awe of reach 100 pages.


----------



## J.M Pierce

No doubt we'll be at 300 by Christmas!

I'm all caught up.

J.M.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Looks like I'm still caught up!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

rudykerkhoven: both
Laura Lond: new one
opuscroakus: new one


----------



## DavidRM

I would like The Summoning Fire tagged:
The Summoning Fire

Many thanks!

Now, to go back through this list and see what I can do to help out. 

-David


----------



## DonnaFaz

Tagged you, David. Please tag me back!

~Donna~


----------



## Karen Fenech

Carla, I tagged The Gaslight Journal.

David, I tagged The Summoning Fire.

Please tag me as well.  Thanks so much!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged both versions of your book David. I noticed that your kindle version only had one tag, so I copied the ones from your paperback version.


----------



## rudykerkhoven

More tagging...

Anamoly
Bloated Goat
The Doom Guardian
Dog & Cat ComPETability: Building A Peaceable Kingdom 
The Magic Bracelet
Daughters
One Hundred Open Houses
UNHOLY ANGELS


Thanks to those who tagged my books...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, David. Very cool cover.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Rudy, thank you so much for tagging Unholy Angels.  I appreciate it.

I just checked to be sure and I've already tagged both of your books. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## DavidRM

OK...I've gone backward through this thread as far as page 277. I'll pick up from there (and here) after a break.

So far I've tagged over 100 books. I got to where I was tagging anything in a sig line.

I've already seen some tags stacking up on The Summoning Fire: Thanks for that! 

Edit: Wanted to add that doing all this tagging helped me better tag my own books. Thanks for that too!

-David


----------



## Laura Lond

Tagged your books David.


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged the rest of your books David. Both versions on the ones with a paperback.


----------



## Keith Blenman

Wow. I've only just discovered this thread, so it looks like I have a LOT of tagging to do.

Here are my books:

Siren Night:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004A156K4/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Braaaaaains:
http://www.amazon.com/Braaaaaains-ebook/dp/B002B5486E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1290990309&sr=8-1

Warm Winter:
http://www.amazon.com/Winter-Bounty-Hunter-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B001OTYISG/ref=tag_dpp_lp_edpp_img_inMany, many thanks!


----------



## William Meikle

Keith Blenman said:


> Wow. I've only just discovered this thread, so it looks like I have a LOT of tagging to do.
> 
> Here's my book:
> http://www.amazon.com/Siren-Night-Roadside-Attraction-ebook/dp/B004A156K4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1290979236&sr=8-2
> 
> Many, many thanks!


Welcome to the thread that never dies Keith. You're tagged.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread Keith.   I tagged your book.


----------



## Rhynedahll

David, I've tagged Summoning Fire and the other books in your sig.

Keith, got your book too.


----------



## Rhynedahll

I have a few questions for anyone that might know.

Each tagged list (i.e., Epic Fantasy, Fantasy, etc.) can be sorted based on Recently Popular, Recently Tagged, Popularity, and Newly Added.

Which is the default?

I have presumed that being on the first page of Popularity is best, but is this correct?

Also, are there any other lists where potential readers might view tagged items?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Keith Blenman

Thank you all! I got most of your books tagged among some other authors, although I think I need to take a break and get back to my homework (BOOO!). I can definitely see myself losing hours and hours in this thread over the next few weeks. If only I found it after the semester had ended!


----------



## Karen Fenech

Keith, I just tagged your book.  I'd appreciate it if you'd also tag mine.  Thank you!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tagged, Keith. Good luck.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Rhynedahll said:


> I have a few questions for anyone that might know.
> 
> Each tagged list (i.e., Epic Fantasy, Fantasy, etc.) can be sorted based on Recently Popular, Recently Tagged, Popularity, and Newly Added.
> 
> Which is the default?
> 
> I have presumed that being on the first page of Popularity is best, but is this correct?
> 
> Also, are there any other lists where potential readers might view tagged items?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Just from my observation, recently popular is the default. That's okay for us since we keep getting tags, we'll stay on the first or second page there.

If you're looking at a book tagged horror, e.g., go to the bottom of the page and search for similar items.

Looking at Willie's The Invasion, this is the list at the bottom or about 3/4 down on the page.

*Look for Similar Items by Subject*

SF
William Meikle
dark fantasy
fantasy
horror
pulp fiction
science fiction
technology
thriller
FICTION / Fantasy / General
FICTION / Horror
FICTION / Occult & Supernatural
FICTION / Science Fiction / General
FICTION / Thrillers


----------



## DonnaFaz

Tagged you, Keith! Welcome to the thread!

~Donna~


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Gaslight Journal
Summoning Fire
Siren Night


----------



## Laura Lond

Tagged you Keith.


----------



## Keith Blenman

Cleveland, Laura, Donna, Gertie, and Karen, thank you ever so much and I tagged you all right back.


----------



## Laura Lond

If you haven't yet done so, would you please tag my paperback as well:

http://www.amazon.com/My-Sparkling-Misfortune-Laura-Lond/dp/1616580836/

Thank you!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got David and Keith's new ones, and all caught up. Thanks for the tags on Competability, Rudy! New folks, I appreciate any tags I can get.


----------



## Victorine

I tagged David and Keith, and I think someone else that I forgot now.  Oh well.  I'm caught up again!  

Vicki


----------



## DavidRM

I got all the way through November on this thread. Something like 200 books tagged.

If you posted your book link to this thread in November, or just had your book linked in your sig in a post on this thread in November, I got ya.

Y'welcome. 

I'll check back in after a few days.

-David


----------



## Mel Comley

Keith Blenman
Bleekness
David RM

Tagged all of your books. As I only have one book available can I ask you to tag both the UK and the USA one please!! 

Much appreciated

Mel

http://www.amazon.com/Impeding-Justice-ebook/dp/B0045UA6F0?tag=533633855-20

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Impeding-Justice-ebook/dp/B0045UA6F0?tag=533633855-20


----------



## Mel Comley

Thanks Keith, no need to apologise I've only just asked, felt left out with only having one book to tag!  

Better get on with the sequel now.

Mel


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  

Got DavidRM x 5
KeithBlenman x 3 (Keith, you might want to check the spelling of euthanasia - you could miss out on a search)


----------



## catherinedurkinrobinson

Caught up again, this time getting:

CH Bunn
M. G. Scarsbrook
Christopher Smith
Manley Peterson
Consuelo-Saah-Baehr
David Wilson’s new one
David Michael
Keith Blenman


----------



## Mel Comley

Just tagged you Catherine.

Mel


----------



## Lori Devoti

Teach me to take a few days off! Lots of new books, but I am up to date now!
Lori


----------



## Guest

Anyone else having a glitch with Amazon where there are no boxes next to the tags to click?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> Anyone else having a glitch with Amazon where there are no boxes next to the tags to click?


I'm good. Check to see if you've signed out of Amazon and sign back in.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

melcom said:


> Thanks Keith, no need to apologise I've only just asked, felt left out with only having one book to tag!
> 
> Better get on with the sequel now.
> 
> Mel


I know. Seeing all these authors with multiple multiple multiple books inspires me to write faster.


----------



## JDChev

All caught up.

Thanks for all those that have taken the time to tag mine, it's much appreciated.


----------



## Amyshojai

Taking the hint from JD -- major thanks to all who have "tagged" my furry crew. It has made a positive difference. Thus far, Nov. has been my best month and I hope the Kindle-Fairies have been good to y'all, too.


----------



## DavidRM

Everyone got caught up Goodness, can't have that! 

My new book (released today!) needs tag lovin' (love taggin'?):
Kindle edition: The Girl Who Ran With Horses
Paperback: The Girl Who Ran With Horses

Thank you all!

-David


----------



## Karen Fenech

David RM, I tagged your Kindle and paperback editions.  Happy release day!  : ) 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:
DavidRM (all of them)
Keith Blenman (all three)
melcom (the UK one, already did the US one; could you tag my UK version as well? Thanks.)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

David, got your latest. I think you are writing quicker than we can tag!


----------



## Keith Blenman

Oh! Thanks for catching the euthanasia typo on Warm Winter! 

Before I get back to my tagging, do you boys and girls have any preference in what gets tagged and what doesn't? I've mostly been going for the tags with the lowest quantities to give those searches a little boost. I'm not entirely sure how the whole thing works, but do any of you have strategies or techniques that go into successful tagging?


----------



## Daniel Pyle

As always, I'm way behind on the tagging threads, but I'm slowly working my way through. If anyone has a minute to tag _Dismember_, I'd appreciate it. (You might have tagged the Wild Child version of the book if you've been around here for a while, but I recently re-released it as an indie and had to start all over on my tags. )

Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/Dismember-ebook/dp/B004AYDK7M

Thanks!


----------



## Rhynedahll

David, I tagged your new one, Kindle and print.

Daniel, I had already tagged yours.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got yours, Daniel.


----------



## AGreenleaf

I'm going to work on catching up on this thread for the next hour or so until I have to go get my kids from school.

I would appreciate any tags for Cheval Bayard ( http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0048EK1GW )

horses, equestrian fiction, fairies, faery, Houston, show jumping, demons

Thank you so much!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged you, AGreenleaf


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Tagged Daniel's new one and AGreenleaf.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged David's new one (another great cover). Thank you so much for saving me from tagging withdrawal. Daniel, I had already done yours. Greenleaf, you're tagged.

As for tagging strategy, we just tag away. The major categories need the most tags since a lot of people only look by those tags. The sub-categories don't need high tag numbers because when they filter, if they filter, the major category tags will keep us on top. 

Clear as mud?


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged Daniel Pyle and AGreenleaf.  

Regards,
Karen


----------



## JJWestendarp

Tagged everyone I could from 260 to this post. Didn't take all that long, since at most you get one or two new posters on a standard 15-post page.


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged you AGreenleaf....oooohh, Houston + horses = my kinda book! Will look into that.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there folks,

I tagged all new books since my last post. Congratulations on the new releases.


----------



## kcmay

My new book's pages are live:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004EBT3HW
http://www.amazon.com/Venom-Vipers-K-C-May/dp/1453802746/

I'd appreciate tags for both! I've added them, but if you don't see any, use these:

science fiction, genetic engineering, sf, scifi, virus, **** sapiens, cloning, genetics, extinction, species, splice, transgenic, biotechnology, technothrillers

Thanks!!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged David's The Summoning Fire and one other, KC your new Kindle edition, but the paperback had no tags.  Will check back later for it.
AGreeleaf, you're tagged.  There were more new ones, so I'll borrow someone else's post.  I've tagged everyone since my last post, so all caught up and welcome to all the newbies.  Please tag back if you haven't done so.

Linda


----------



## theaatkinson

caught up. i think


----------



## Ricky Sides

kcmay said:


> My new book's pages are live:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004EBT3HW
> http://www.amazon.com/Venom-Vipers-K-C-May/dp/1453802746/
> 
> I'd appreciate tags for both! I've added them, but if you don't see any, use these:
> 
> science fiction, genetic engineering, sf, scifi, virus, **** sapiens, cloning, genetics, extinction, species, splice, transgenic, biotechnology, technothrillers
> 
> Thanks!!


Done. The kindle version has one odd tag. I didn't tag it. I think it's a mistake that someone will want to delete. It's the last tag.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Ran With Horses
Dismember
Cheval Bayard


----------



## Rhynedahll

kcmay said:


> My new book's pages are live:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004EBT3HW
> http://www.amazon.com/Venom-Vipers-K-C-May/dp/1453802746/
> 
> I'd appreciate tags for both! I've added them, but if you don't see any, use these:
> 
> science fiction, genetic engineering, sf, scifi, virus, **** sapiens, cloning, genetics, extinction, species, splice, transgenic, biotechnology, technothrillers
> 
> Thanks!!


Tagged!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged all the new people... still working back through the older pages...

I just wanted to say thank-you to everyone who has tagged my novel so far. Last week, I only had 2 tags on my book, now I have over 40. It really makes a difference participating here. Thanks so much!


----------



## kcmay

Ricky Sides said:


> Done. The kindle version has one odd tag. I didn't tag it. I think it's a mistake that someone will want to delete. It's the last tag.


lol someone added a tag called "splice click on a tag to add it" -- if whoever clicked it could un-click that, I'd appreciate it 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004EBT3HW/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mgscarsbrook said:


> Tagged all the new people... still working back through the older pages...
> 
> I just wanted to say thank-you to everyone who has tagged my novel so far. Last week, I only had 2 tags on my book, now I have over 40. It really makes a difference participating here. Thanks so much!


Glad to hear that, M.G.

KC, I tagged your new one. Congratulations and good luck.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Would love some help with tagging my books, and will do the same. Here's a link that shows all 10 of my historical romances: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=node%3D133141011&field-keywords=miriam+minger

Thanks much!

Miriam


----------



## DavidRM

If you're between this post and my last one, I got you. =)

-David


----------



## Laura Lond

Got all the recent ones.


----------



## JohnAlexander

I had no idea tags carried so much weight. I would certainly appreciate tags for The Enclave (link below). Over the next few days I'll work through this thread and reciprocate.

Thanks,
John
The Enclave is my first novel.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JohnAlexander said:


> I had no idea tags carried so much weight. I would certainly appreciate tags for The Enclave (link below). Over the next few days I'll work through this thread and reciprocate.
> 
> Thanks,
> John
> The Enclave is my first novel.


John, I clicked on your two tags, but you need better tags than that. You need some broad categories that fit your novel such as thriller, espionage, or whatever. Then you need some sub-categories. Look at similar works for tag ideas. You can add up to 15.

Let us know when you put some more tags and we'll get them clicked for you.


----------



## Laura Lond

Got John's two tags, waiting for more.


----------



## farrellclaire

Can I add something new?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004E9U9AY/?tag=kbpst-20

I still have to catch up since my last post though.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your new one, Claire. Good luck.


----------



## Mel Comley

Andrew I tagged your UK book, thanks for tagging mine.
Daniel Pyle tagged both of yours.
AGreenleaf tagged both
JJWestendarp
KCMAy both the new one's
Miriam Minger ALL TEN of yours, beautiful covers.
FarrellClaire all four of yours
John Alexander

If people can tag mine in the UK and US, I'd really appreciate it.

http://tinyurl.com/2c9ve9w Amazon. USA

http://tinyurl.com/332dv5k Amazon. UK

Thank you have a great day.

Mel


----------



## farrellclaire

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tagged your new one, Claire. Good luck.


Thanks Gertie, I'm so nervous about it!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

farrellclaire said:


> Thanks Gertie, I'm so nervous about it!


I get nervous every time. 

I just looked at your other two and you're doing well with them. You'll do just fine with this one, too.


----------



## farrellclaire

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You'll do just fine with this one, too.


Thanks - I have to stop thinking about it or I won't sleep at all this week.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I tagged all the new additions to the thread.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged:

Miriam x10 historical romance (whew!)
John Alexander (still only 3 tags)
Claire's new one


----------



## JohnAlexander

Thank you for letting me know about the lack of tags on the Kindle version of The Enclave. The paperback version has many tags, but not the Kindle.

I updated the Kindle version with additional more meaningful tags.

Thanks,
John


----------



## DonnaFaz

Keith Blenman said:


> Oh! Thanks for catching the euthanasia typo on Warm Winter!
> 
> Before I get back to my tagging, do you boys and girls have any preference in what gets tagged and what doesn't? I've mostly been going for the tags with the lowest quantities to give those searches a little boost. I'm not entirely sure how the whole thing works, but do any of you have strategies or techniques that go into successful tagging?


Keith, everyone's tagging style is different, I supposed. I tag 15 tags (Amazon's per-person limit). If a book has 20 tags, then I will choose the broadest categories first (ie mystery, thriller, sci-fi, romance, etc), then choose from the more specific (ie divorce, monters, specific location names, etc).

Hope this helps!

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz

farrellclaire said:


> Can I add something new?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004E9U9AY/?tag=kbpst-20
> 
> I still have to catch up since my last post though.


Hi, Claire! Haven't 'seen' you for awhile. Hope all is well with you! Good luck with your newest!

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz

Okay, I'm all caught up. Welcome to the new comers! Please tag me back.

And congrats to all the regulars with new books! Best of luck with them.

Mel, are you aware that there's a UK tagging thread in the Cafe?

~Donna~


----------



## Mel Comley

Sorry Donna, No I didn't know that. I suppose I was just being cheeky as I've been tagging anything from 2-10 books for people!

Hey, God loves a trier!

Mel


----------



## JJWestendarp

This thread would be ripe for a quick reply box. Ah well, all caught up.


----------



## mamiller

Morning everyone! I wonder if I could submit a new book for your tapping fingers? It is my new romantic suspense, BORROWED TIME

I am sincerely indebted to you...and off to do some tagging.


----------



## Mel Comley

Tagged you Maureen.

Good luck

mel


----------



## jurassicpork59

Robert Crawford, author of http://www.amazon.com/American-Zen-ebook/dp/B004D9FUZ4/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1290456375&sr=8-1-fkmr1.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

AGreenleaf
JJWestendarp
kcmay: I had difficulties saving the tags for _The Venom of Vipers_
Miriam Minger: all 10
JohnAlexander
farrellclaire: all 3
mamiller: all 3
jurassicpork59

I'd appreciate tagging back.

Thanks Mel


----------



## Rhynedahll

Got the new tags on John's book
Tagged Robert Crawford's book.
Maureen's books also.


----------



## JJWestendarp

I tagged Robert Crawford's book and then saw that the only review... was by the author. And then he commented on his review with a snippy response about people not finding the review helpful. So I untagged. Very unprofessional.


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up. Nice to see a new batch of taggers joining in too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Added John's new tags.

Maureen, got your new one. Good luck. I would have retweeted your announcement, but your tweets are still locked.

Robert, I tagged you. Just a word to the wise. Reviewing your own book just adds fuel to the anti-indie fire especially when you give yourself five stars. I think you're seeing that backlash with all the negative votes.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Another 5 pages and all caught up again. Whew!


----------



## Mel Comley

I tagged you, Robert too.
appreciate the tag back
Mel


----------



## Victorine

Tagged everyone.  Thanks for the tags back!  

Vicki


----------



## DavidRM

Tag tag tag tag tag, tag tag. Tag. (Actual number of tags may vary.)

-David


----------



## Karen Fenech

I have now tagged:

JJ Westendarp
KC May - new  
Claire Farrell - new
John Alexander
Maureen Miller 
Robert Crawford

I'd appreciate very much if you'd also tag my books.  

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Karen Fenech

Miriam Minger, I have now tagged your books as well.  : ) 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## theaatkinson

kcmay said:


> lol someone added a tag called "splice click on a tag to add it" -- if whoever clicked it could un-click that, I'd appreciate it
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004EBT3HW/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


ah, poop. i think it was me during my copy paste haste. sorry. i took it out.

sigh. works like a charm most days.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Hey guys,

Just thought I'd let you know -- I've set up a similar 'exchange' to this one for Goodreads, to help indie authors gain votes in their listopia section.

I've set it up in the Writers Cafe section. Check it out.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,43831.0.html

Hopefully it can be as successful as this one and we can all help each other out!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DavidRM said:


> Tag tag tag tag tag, tag tag. Tag. (Actual number of tags may vary.)
> 
> -David


I needed a smile, David. Thanks.


----------



## mamiller

From the bottom of my heart...thank you for your tags!!!  

I'm working backwards for anyone I haven't tagged already.  

karen - didn't have unholy angels
theapatra x3
DavidRM x 5
MG
Laura L x 3
Mel - thanks! 
Rhynedahl x 3
Claire's newest
JJ
Andrew


----------



## Ricky Sides

Added the new tags to John's book.

Tagged Borrowed Time and American Zen.

Gertie? Do you do requests? I'd love to read a short story written by you, set in early America with Pilgrims and Indians. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Miriam x 10; John, and Claire's new one.  Seems like there was more.  Maybe JJ--anywho I know I have tagged everyone from my last post forward.  Appreciate returning the favor.

Linda


----------



## Amyshojai

Whew, all caught up (including Mirian's 10). 

amy


----------



## Miriam Minger

Thanks to everyone for all the tags!  I know 10 is alot and I really appreciate it.  My task for the morning is to work backward from the end and tag back.  

Miriam


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Added the new tags to John's book.
> 
> Tagged Borrowed Time and American Zen.
> 
> Gertie? Do you do requests? I'd love to read a short story written by you, set in early America with Pilgrims and Indians.
> 
> Have a great day,
> Ricky


I work for turkey and stuffing.










Absolutely, I'll put it on my list. I'm almost finished with the current book and that could be one of my next projects.


----------



## mamiller

Got all 10, Miriam.  Congratulations on having 10 books to tag!


----------



## JohnAlexander

I'm working throughh the thread, but I'm on page 7 of 292. Is there an easy way to find the start of each new person's reply?

Searching for speed,
John


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Miriam, I thought I had tagged you, but I like to double check and found that I hadn't. Apologies. You're all tagged now.


----------



## farrellclaire

DonnaFaz said:


> Hi, Claire! Haven't 'seen' you for awhile. Hope all is well with you! Good luck with your newest!
> 
> ~Donna~


Thanks Donna, I've been working hard for a change. 

Thanks all for the tags, still working on catching up - my laptop has slowed right down so it's taking me longer than usual to catch up. Sorry, but I'll get there in the end!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Absolutely, I'll put it on my list. I'm almost finished with the current book and that could be one of my next projects.


  That's so cool! I look forward to reading it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> That's so cool! I look forward to reading it.


Hot and spicy or sweet and saucy?


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

JohnAlexander said:


> I'm working throughh the thread, but I'm on page 7 of 292. Is there an easy way to find the start of each new person's reply?
> 
> Searching for speed,
> John


My advice is start 3-4 pages back and work forward from there. Then, just stop by this thread every 2-3 days and tag anyone you haven't tagged before.

All caught up for now:

David Michael
Keith Blenman
Daniel Pyle (new one)
Artemis Greenleaf
K.C. May (congrats on the new one!)
Miriam Minger
John Alexander
Claire Farrell (new one)
Maureen A. Miller
Robert Crawford

Thanks all,
Steve


----------



## Ricky Sides

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Hot and spicy or sweet and saucy?


I learned a long time ago to leave an excellent cook alone while they prepare a meal.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> I learned a long time ago to leave an excellent cook alone while they prepare a meal.


A wise man.


----------



## Greg Slomba

Hi all!
I'm all caught up. Is it just me, or does anyone else get to feeling overwhelmed at this time of year?
Greg


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Miriam x10
Enclave
Thirst
American Zen


----------



## JohnAlexander

I switched from my i-pad to my laptop and the tagging went much faster. I tagged those on 1-7 of the thread and then 288 - 292, so I hope I got everyone. If I missed you let me know.
Thanks for all your tags,
John


----------



## JohnAlexander

Going through all of your Amazon novels to select the tags was a good exercise. I noticed my price was higher than most, so I just cut the Kindle version price from $4.99 to $2.99.

Great thread and great site.

cheers,
John


----------



## Rhynedahll

Looks like I'm still caught up!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Appear to be all caught up.  Checked last night and I had tagged 384 books so far.  No wonder my fingers are tired.

Linda


----------



## JJWestendarp

All caught up for now.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  

Got
Miriam Minger x 10
Farrellclaire - new one
John Alexander


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

william meikle (latest book)
christopher smith
laura lond
melcom (u.s. and u.k. versions)
Manley
consuelo saah baehr
RhyneDahll (latest book)
mgscarsbrook
david niall wilson (latest book)
jan hurst nicholson
LC Evans
rudykerkhoven (newest book)
opuscroakus (latest book)
DavidRM
Keith Blenman
Daniel Pyle 
AGreenleaf
KC May (new books)
Miriam Minger
John Alexander
FarrellClaire (newest book)
mamiller (new book)
jurassicpork59

Gertie: i checked and i've tagged your paperback books


----------



## Aris Whittier

I’m all caught up. Welcome to the new authors! And thank you for the taggs!!!!!

FYI, I thought this was worth mentioning. Check your “Product Description” a lot of books I tagged don’t have a description there. I was interested in what others had written and I really couldn’t nail down what some of the books were about…you want to have the blurb that’s on the back of a book here or at the very least a synopsis. Of course that’s just my opinion


----------



## jwasserman

Tagged:

The Enclave 
The Summoning Fire 
Borrowed Time 
Stolen Splendor 
The Magic Bracelet 
Earthbound 
Down the Drain 
Complete Guide to the C-word
Siren Night (Roadside Attraction) 


Some beautiful covers in the new crop


----------



## Mel Comley

Thank you Liam, tagged yours last week.

Aris just tagged your three.

Can I be cheeky and let everyone know while I'm here, I've just reduced the price of my book for the whole of December. Now only £0.72 or $0.99.

Have a good day.

Mel


----------



## Christine Merrill

All right. This list is daunting, but I am ready to give this tagging thing a try. I just check boxes next to existing tags, and then agree? And I can keep track on my author page.

And if any of you have time, could you give Need to Know some tags? Thanks.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002SN9GGQ


----------



## William Meikle

Christine Merrill said:


> All right. This list is daunting, but I am ready to give this tagging thing a try. I just check boxes next to existing tags, and then agree? And I can keep track on my author page.
> 
> And if any of you have time, could you give Need to Know some tags? Thanks.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002SN9GGQ


Got you Christine. Welcome to the thread


----------



## Lori Devoti

I am caught up!
Miriam, love the step-back cover look. I will have to look for your viking romance for the Nook. I miss the days of viking romances. 
Chris M, hi!  
If you are new and could tag my books from my sig line, I would greatly appreciate it!
And I do think things have picked up around here. We are all trying to get our books out for everyone who gets a Kindle for Christmas, I guess. 
Lori


----------



## Mel Comley

Tagged you Christine.

Mel


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged you, Christine.  All caught up again.

Thanks for reciprocating.

Linda


----------



## mamiller

Hello happy taggers.

I tagged Jan x1 (had the others already)
Aris x 3
Christine
Lori x 3


----------



## Guest

jurassicpork59 said:


> Robert Crawford, author of http://www.amazon.com/American-Zen-ebook/dp/B004D9FUZ4/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1290456375&sr=8-1-fkmr1.


A word of advice meant to help you:

1. Remove your review from your own book. It is tacky, unprofessional, and tasteless...and people will respond accordingly
2. Remove the snarky comment you made to your own review. Those unhelpful ratings are in reference to the issue in #1


----------



## Guest

And I'm finally caught up again! (pant pant)


----------



## Rhynedahll

Christine Merrill said:


> All right. This list is daunting, but I am ready to give this tagging thing a try. I just check boxes next to existing tags, and then agree? And I can keep track on my author page.
> 
> And if any of you have time, could you give Need to Know some tags? Thanks.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002SN9GGQ


Got it!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

If you're unsure if you've tagged a particular book it's really easy to check.  When the page comes up and you hit tt, the list of most used tags comes up in the box.  If the list is outlined in blue you've hit all the tags there.  If any are still white you didn't tag those tags but can.  

Most of you already knew this, but I discovered it when going back to check on multiple books by authors when I thought I had tagged them all.

Happy Wednesday!

Linda


----------



## JJWestendarp

Linda S. Prather Author said:


> If you're unsure if you've tagged a particular book it's really easy to check. When the page comes up and you hit tt, the list of most used tags comes up in the box. If the list is outlined in blue you've hit all the tags there. If any are still white you didn't tag those tags but can.
> 
> Most of you already knew this, but I discovered it when going back to check on multiple books by authors when I thought I had tagged them all.
> 
> Happy Wednesday!
> 
> Linda


Not only does this awesome advice work to show you which tags you've given, it also works to automatically jump you to the tags section so if you didn't, you don't have to scroll down to tag. (I hope that made sense).

Caught up.


----------



## Miriam Minger

I believe I got to everyone following my original post.  What a wonderful array of books!

Thanks for the nice comments about my covers, too.  

Miriam


----------



## DonnaFaz

JohnAlexander said:


> Going through all of your Amazon novels to select the tags was a good exercise. I noticed my price was higher than most, so I just cut the Kindle version price from $4.99 to $2.99.
> 
> Great thread and great site.
> 
> cheers,
> John


John, I did notice that when I tagged you. I think the price drop will get you more sales.

Modified to add...I tagged you, Christine. Welcome to the thread!

I'm all caught up.

~Donna~


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

I think I'm all caught up on tagging here... John, JJ, Jan, Liam, etc.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Christine's book. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Christine Merrill said:


> All right. This list is daunting, but I am ready to give this tagging thing a try. I just check boxes next to existing tags, and then agree? And I can keep track on my author page.
> 
> And if any of you have time, could you give Need to Know some tags? Thanks.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002SN9GGQ


Christine, you don't have to "agree." Actually, that doesn't do anything except allow you to disagree with tags. I disagreed with your tag that was misspelled romantc suspense and added the correctly spelled tag.

Just check the boxes or use the "tt" function to get you there quickly.


----------



## Victorine

Got all of your books tagged, Miriam.  

Vicki


----------



## theaatkinson

just have a few more of miriam's to go


----------



## DavidRM

Caught up.

My favorite tag today: *librarian*

-David


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged:

Joe Chiappetta
Miriam Minger
Mamiller
Christine Merrill

Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Guest

If anybody could help me out and tag my latest release: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004E9U6PW

Thanks!


----------



## mamiller

Got your latest, Jason


----------



## Amyshojai

I got Christine, and Jason's latest. Glory be...already sold a book on the first day of the month! That's never happened.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Caught up!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Only two new ones today:

Christine Merrill
Jason Letts (Congrats on the new release!)

Thanks all,
S.


----------



## kcmay

I should be caught back up. Here are my books that need tagging, if you haven't done them yet:

Venom:
Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004EBT3HW
Print: http://www.amazon.com/Venom-Vipers-K-C-May/dp/1453802746/

Kinshield:
Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003XT5IYI
Print: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1453805869/

Sacrifice:
Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0040ZN166

Thanks!


----------



## M.C. Walker

Hi all.  If you get a chance to tag Blood Son, I'd sure appreciate it.  Will reciprocate, of course.


----------



## Amyshojai

I got Blood Son, congrats!


----------



## HP Mallory

Hi All,
I just released a new book, Toil and Trouble, and would appreciate your tagging efforts!!!
Here is the link: http://www.amazon.com/Trouble-Paranormal-Romance-Wilkins-ebook/dp/B004EHZTHO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1291268074&sr=1-2
Thanks so much!
HP


----------



## Mel Comley

Tagged  

Joe Chiappetta
MC Walker
HP Mallory  tried to tag your latest book but you didn’t have any tags, did your other two though.
Jason’s latest 

Mel


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Blood Son and Jason's new release. Congratulations on the new releases.  

H.P. I tried to tag your book, but you don't have any tags.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi all! I'm having a great fall, how about you?

I tagged this morning (with my son's assistance):

Powerless: Book 3
Blood Son

Toil and Trouble still has no tags that I can see.

Have a great morning everyone!


----------



## Karen Fenech

I have tagged:

Christine Merrill
Jason Letts 
MC Walker
HP Mallory, I didn't see any tags for your new one and will check back, but I did tag your two others
KC May, I went back to check and I had already tagged your books.

Thank you for tagging my books in return.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Jason's newest, and all the new ones (can't remember names by the time I get here).  No tags on Mallory.  David Michael--I had tagged your first and your last but missed the middle three.  They're tagged now.  K. C. got your print and added your new tag to the Kindles where appropriate.

Have a great day.


Linda


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:
Bards and Sages (Julie): tagged UK version of The Doom Guardian, there were no tags so I copied the US ones. Hope That's OK.
Christine Merril
foreverjuly: new one
kcmay: the print versions
M.C. Walker
HP Mallory: 2, no tags for the new one

The others I already had.


----------



## mamiller

J.M x1 (I had tagged the other already)
KC - Venom (had the others)
M.C.
Everyone else I seem to be caught up on.
Love your pic, Mel!


----------



## HP Mallory

Hi Guys, 
Thanks for letting me know my tags weren't up. Strange because I had added them! OK I added them again.
Would appreciate it if you could tag me: http://www.amazon.com/Trouble-Paranormal-Romance-Wilkins-ebook/dp/B004EHZTHO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1291295077&sr=1-1
Will go and tag everyone else now...


----------



## Mel Comley

Thanks Maureen, it's kind of prophetic, I added my avatar and within an hour UPS delivered my new computer!! It was expected 7/12 and we have about 6 inches of snow, hats off to all the deliverymen tackling the ghastly weather.

I tagged you HP.

Mel


----------



## William L.K.

Whew! Seems like a lot of new ones...
I'm all caught up again!


----------



## Christine Merrill

DavidRM said:


> Caught up.
> 
> My favorite tag today: *librarian*
> 
> -David


That's my MLS showing. I wrote a librarian heroine, back when I was working in a little tech school library that had no foot traffic. I had a lot of time sitting alone in a room, trying to stay awake.

And thank you all for the lovely tags. My plan is to do at least 15 minutes a day for all of you. So if I haven't gotten to you yet, know that I am coming soon with lots of little checkmarks!


----------



## Ed_ODell

Tagged:

David RM
M.C. Walker
KC May
Scififan
Steven Hawk
H.P. Mallory
mgscarsbrook

Welcome, one and all! Best wishes, and much success!!


----------



## Aris Whittier

I have a huge favor&#8230;when you tag my book, Fatal Embrace, can you tag "cowboy" and tag down "western" I'm not sure how the western got there but I feel "cowboy" is more accurate. I don't want the reader to think they are getting a old time "western" when they are getting a romantic suspense. 

THANKS!

Here the link
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B0042X9A3Y/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


----------



## Guest

Andrew Ashling said:


> Tagged:
> Bards and Sages (*****): tagged UK version of The Doom Guardian, there were no tags so I copied the US ones. Hope That's OK.


Thanks. I don't always check my UK listings. I returned the favor on your title.


----------



## Karen Fenech

HP Mallory, I tagged your book.  :  )

Regards,
Karen


----------



## JJWestendarp

All caught up. I also tagged "cowboy" and tagged down "western" for you Aris.


----------



## Amyshojai

HP, I got your book tagged.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Hey everyone, I have good news to report, and you taggers to thank. A while back in this thread, I asked you all to down-vote a mean/negative review of one of my books on Amazon. Basically, the reviewer wasn't really reviewing my book. Rather he was trashing me because I am a Christian, which he figured out from my blog, not my book.

So the good news is that Amazon finally removed the mean review! So a heartfelt thanks to all of you who helped out. I appreciate it.


----------



## Amyshojai

Wow, Joe, good news! Especially in the wake of some of the Amazon news about reviewers and trying to get "illegal/bad" ones removed. Kudos! and kudos to amazon for doing the right thing!

The "tag" community in this thread sure help each other. I'm very pleased to see how cordial/supportive everyone is.


----------



## William L.K.

Joe, Congrats! 
That _is_ great news!


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Aargh. I'm so far behind. I will do penance with a pilgrimage of tagging. I'm off (on my knees).


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up again...


----------



## Guest

Officially caught up again. Would love to get some taggage for my new release:


----------



## William Meikle

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> Officially caught up again. Would love to get some taggage for my new release:


And done...


----------



## Keith Blenman

Wow, this thread grows fast! I take a few days for homework and I already feel way, way behind. Anyways, back to it!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> Officially caught up again. Would love to get some taggage for my new release:


Tagged.

Also swapped Cowboy for Western for Aris.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Julie, I tagged A Game Of Blood.  

Karen


----------



## mamiller

Gotcha Julie.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged HP and Julie.

Aris, swapped cowboy and western

Joe, good news. Glad we could help.


----------



## DonnaFaz

I've answered ALL requests. Congrats to those with new books! And, newbies, welcome to the thread!!

Margaret, thank you for patiently answering questions here. When I see a query posted, I've learned to read a few posts before answering...because you usually offer a response. Thanks!

~Donna~


----------



## Mel Comley

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> Officially caught up again. Would love to get some taggage for my new release:


Tagged, Julie.

Mel


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DonnaFaz said:


> I've answered ALL requests. Congrats to those with new books! And, newbies, welcome to the thread!!
> 
> Margaret, thank you for patiently answering questions here. When I see a query posted, I've learned to read a few posts before answering...because you usually offer a response. Thanks!
> 
> ~Donna~


I'm always happy to help. I've gotten so much help around here myself. But please do check because I could easily miss one and I don't want to see anyone hanging for an answer.

Back to semi hibernation. Who thinks I can write six pages a day? (not raising my own hand here)


----------



## Lori Devoti

I'm caught up!!
Lori


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up again on new people and releases...


----------



## DonnaFaz

Could I ask for some tags for another Donna Clayton title, Clost Proximity? I'll add a link to Royal Seduction just in cast you missed it.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004CRTR9M/ Close Proximity, Kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Royal-Seduction-ebook/dp/B0041KLEDW/ Royal Seduction, Kindle

Thank you!

~Donna~


----------



## William Meikle

DonnaFaz said:


> Could I ask for some tags for another Donna Clayton title, Clost Proximity? I'll add a link to Royal Seduction just in cast you missed it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004CRTR9M/ Close Proximity, Kindle
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Royal-Seduction-ebook/dp/B0041KLEDW/ Royal Seduction, Kindle
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> ~Donna~


Got them Donna


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Donna.


----------



## Mel Comley

DonnaFaz said:


> Could I ask for some tags for another Donna Clayton title, Clost Proximity? I'll add a link to Royal Seduction just in cast you missed it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004CRTR9M/ Close Proximity, Kindle
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Royal-Seduction-ebook/dp/B0041KLEDW/ Royal Seduction, Kindle
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> ~Donna~


Tagged you, Donna.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Donna, just tagged Close Proximity as well.  : ) 

Karen


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

HP got you.  Caught up.

Linda


----------



## JackNolte

Hey all,

Just found this thread. Anyone with a spare moment who wants to tag, THE GRAY AND GUILTY SEA, it's much appreciated. I'm scanning back through these posts doing a bit of tagging myself.

I've gotten some very nice emails from readers on this book already, which warms my heart, but I'm beginning to realize I'm going to have to work a little harder to get the word out. A sale or two a day on average isn't bad, but I'm obviously hoping to do better. Eventually the price is going to go up and I'm hoping to have at least 10 reviews on there before then.


----------



## William Meikle

JackNolte said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just found this thread. Anyone with a spare moment who wants to tag, THE GRAY AND GUILTY SEA, it's much appreciated. I'm scanning back through these posts doing a bit of tagging myself.
> 
> I've gotten some very nice emails from readers on this book already, which warms my heart, but I'm beginning to realize I'm going to have to work a little harder to get the word out. A sale or two a day on average isn't bad, but I'm obviously hoping to do better. Eventually the price is going to go up and I'm hoping to have at least 10 reviews on there before then.


You're tagged Jack. Welcome to the thread


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up again! Whew!


----------



## Karen Fenech

Jack, I just tagged your book.  Good luck!

Karen


----------



## Ricky Sides

Wow! This thread exploded today!  

I tagged all the new books and switched western to cowboy.

Congratulations on the new releases folks, and welcome to the thread to the new arrivals.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged The Gray and Guilty Sea


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Hi folks! Very cool operation you've got going here. Mind if I join in? 

Btw, I went to read the first post in this thread, but I'm still curious: does anyone know WHY tags are important??

Regardless of the answer, I'd be happy if y'all tagged my 2 offerings: amazon.com/-/e/B002L1462Y

Feel free to use the tags that are already there, or make up your own. I'm hoping to sell more copies than usual this month, because I'm donating all my December proceeds to the It Gets Better Project.

To begin the reciprocation, I just tagged:
- Jack Nolte
- Donna Clayton
- Karen Fenech (sorry I typo-ed French at first!)
- Linda Prather (whose welcome message on someone else's thread is actually what led me here )

I'll try and hit up some more soon. Right now I gotta go write! (And then watch Thurs night football, hehehe...)

Kristan


----------



## DavidRM

Tag workout complete. For today. Tomorrow, of course, we do it all over again...

-David


----------



## Karen Fenech

Kristan, I tagged Twenty Somewhere and The Eraser.  Good luck!

Thank you very much for tagging my books.  I greatly appreciate it.  

Regards,
Karen


----------



## DonnaFaz

Kristan, welcome to the thread.

Tags are simply another way for readers to find your books. Let's say a reader searches Amazon for 'twenty-something' books. If yours has a 'twenty-something' tag, then your book will pop up. The more 'twenty-something' tags your book has, the higher up on the search list it will land. 

Some of us have aquired enough tags to be on the first 'product page' for certain tags. If you look at products with 'romance' tags, you'll see our own Margaret Lake and Jim Powell and Stacey Wallace...and mine, too.

I tagged both your books!

~Donna~


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Twenty Somewhere and The Eraser. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Ah, that makes sense! Thanks for the explanation (and the tagging), Donna.

Ricky and Karen, thanks too! (Hmm, what's the etiquette for thanking people? I don't want to spam the thread, haha, but I don't want to be rude either.)

David, I went ahead and tagged your titles too, since I was here.  I have a feeling this is going to become addicting...

Kristan


----------



## Rhynedahll

Welcome to the thread, Kristan!

I've tagged your books.


----------



## Maud Muller

Tagged 
Something to Read on the Plane
Impending Justice
The Magic Bracelet
The Gaslight Journal
Year We Finally Solved Everything
David Michael
Keith Blenmore
Daniel Pyle
Cheval Bayard
Spiral X
Miriam Minger
The Enclave
Thirst
Need to Know
Powerless: Stasis
Toil & Trouble
A Game of Blood
Blood Son
Close Proximity
The Gray and Guilty Sea
Kristan Hoffman

Wew! Caught up again


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Need to Know
Powerless 3
Blood Son
Toil & Trouble
Game of Blood
Close Proximity
Gray & Guilty Sea
Kristan x2


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Ah, that makes sense! Thanks for the explanation (and the tagging), Donna.
> 
> Ricky and Karen, thanks too! (Hmm, what's the etiquette for thanking people? I don't want to spam the thread, haha, but I don't want to be rude either.)
> 
> David, I went ahead and tagged your titles too, since I was here.  I have a feeling this is going to become addicting...
> 
> Kristan


I'm not sure there is any specific etiquette. I don't usually list the books/people I've tagged. I don't thank individuals for tagging my books unless special circumstances come up. I've just (to my knowledge) tagged every book by every author who has appeared in this thread. As I, and many others, have tagged over 1000 books, I feel listing them would take too much room. I simply come in from time to time and announce that 'I'm caught up', simply to let people know that I'm still active in tagging and to catch tags from anyone who might only tag forward from when they enter the thread. And, of course, when I put a new book up, I announce it, as do (and should) others.

Welcome to the thread and

Oh, I'm all caught up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Jack and Kristan. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Beth O

I'm caught up again.  Tagged new books or all books (for new people) of the following:

Laura Lond
Carla Rene
David Michael
Rudy Kerhoven
Keith Blenman
Daniel Pyle
Artemis Greenleaf
KC May
Miriam Minger (10!)
John Alexander
Claire Farrell
Maureen Miller
Christine Merrill
Jason Letts
MC Walker
HP Mallory
Aris Whittier - switched your tags
Julie/Bards
Donna Faz
Jack Nolte
Kristin Hoffman


----------



## Mel Comley

Tagged Kristan and Jack Nolte

Mel


----------



## theaatkinson

caught up till tonight when the list shall have grown


----------



## Amyshojai

Seem to be all caught up...for the moment.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

D.A. Boulter said:


> I'm not sure there is any specific etiquette. I don't usually list the books/people I've tagged. I don't thank individuals for tagging my books unless special circumstances come up. I've just (to my knowledge) tagged every book by every author who has appeared in this thread. As I, and many others, have tagged over 1000 books, I feel listing them would take too much room. I simply come in from time to time and announce that 'I'm caught up', simply to let people know that I'm still active in tagging and to catch tags from anyone who might only tag forward from when they enter the thread. And, of course, when I put a new book up, I announce it, as do (and should) others.
> 
> Welcome to the thread and
> 
> Oh, I'm all caught up.


Haha. Good to know, thank you! That's probably the tact I'll take as well. Sooo...

Caught up with yesterday's posters, and thanks to everyone who tagged my works. 

Kristan


----------



## William Meikle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Ah, that makes sense! Thanks for the explanation (and the tagging), Donna.
> 
> Ricky and Karen, thanks too! (Hmm, what's the etiquette for thanking people? I don't want to spam the thread, haha, but I don't want to be rude either.)
> 
> David, I went ahead and tagged your titles too, since I was here.  I have a feeling this is going to become addicting...
> 
> Kristan


We all do things differently. I just tag everybody and hope they tag me back. So far it's been working fine.

Willie


----------



## DavidRM

williemeikle said:


> We all do things differently. I just tag everybody and hope they tag me back. So far it's been working fine.
> 
> Willie


That's been my approach. Instant Karma, that sort of thing.

I tag the books in the sig line of anyone who posts to this thread, not just the specific links posted. It's become such a habit that even on other threads I find myself thinking "Oh, a new one" when I see a sig line of books I haven't tagged...

I've heard that the CreateSpace community has an author tag exchange group, as well. I'm planning to look that up soon.

-David


----------



## DonnaFaz

I'm caught up.

~Donna~


----------



## JackNolte

Hey, guys, just a quick note of thanks -- noticed that a bunch of people tagged The Gray and Guilty Sea, and I appreciate it. The book also jumped up to a ranking of 2000 or so (when I checked), which was neat to see. So these boards do make a difference!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Close Proximity (must have missed it before, had already tagged Royal); Kristan x 2 and Jack.  Welcome to the newcomers, and thank you all for reciprocating on tags.  I too tag everyone and hope they'll tag me back. 


Linda


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  

Have tagged
JackNolte
Kristan Hoffman x 2


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged you, Jack. 

Welcome to the home of tagging!


----------



## Steve Silkin

Today I tagged books by:

Claire Farrel, Christine Merrill, M.C. Walker, Jason Letts, Maureen A. Miller, Julie Dawson/Faith Carroll, Aris Whittier (+Western/-Cowboy), Kristan Hoffman, Jack Nolte, David Michael

If you haven't tagged mine yet, please do!


----------



## JDChev

All caught up!

Thanks for the tags on mine!


----------



## ClickNextPage

Tagged all newcomers between my last appearance and this one. Welcome, all new taggers!


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

My fingers hurt...seriously (lol)  Caught up again...and ... note to self.  Never stay away for an entire week..


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Happy Friday everyone!  I had some catching up, lots of cool new books to check out everytime I'm on here.  

I tagged:  

David Wilson
Marie McCarthy
JD Chevali
Steve Silkin
MG Scarsbrook
Comley & Wood
Kristan Hoffman
David Michael (Summoning Fire....will try for more later) BTW...interesting cover  
Jack Nolte

I'd appreciate any tagbacks!! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Miriam Minger

I'm caught up--for now.    Love the Santa, Mel.  

Could use more tagging for Miriam Minger books if you haven't had a chance to do so yet.  Also, I mistakenly listed Secrets of Midnight as a medieval romance, which it is not.  If you would, please untag that one for me.  Thank much.  

Miriam


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Untagged and voted down medieval romance for you, Miriam.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Voted down Secrets for Miriam.  Appear to be caught up.


Linda


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up for the weekend.


----------



## William L.K.

I just tagged all the newbies. Welcome to the thread.

And thank you to all those tagging back. 
Have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## farrellclaire

I lost my place.    Keep clicking on books I've already tagged.  Think I'm almost caught up now, anyone who thinks I've missed them can call me out on  it.  

Thanks again for all the tags, much appreciated.


----------



## Victorine

Wow, a lot of new ones to tag!  I'm all caught up.  Thanks in advance for the tags on my book!

Vicki


----------



## Mel Comley

all caught up, thanks everyone who tagged me.

Mel


----------



## Ricky Sides

Miriam Minger said:


> ... I mistakenly listed Secrets of Midnight as a medieval romance, which it is not. If you would, please untag that one for me. Thank much.
> 
> Miriam


Done.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Miriam Minger said:


> Could use more tagging for Miriam Minger books if you haven't had a chance to do so yet. Also, I mistakenly listed Secrets of Midnight as a medieval romance, which it is not. If you would, please untag that one for me. Thank much.
> 
> Miriam


Taken care of!

~Donna~


----------



## Rhynedahll

Miriam Minger said:


> I'm caught up--for now.  Love the Santa, Mel.
> 
> Could use more tagging for Miriam Minger books if you haven't had a chance to do so yet. Also, I mistakenly listed Secrets of Midnight as a medieval romance, which it is not. If you would, please untag that one for me. Thank much.
> 
> Miriam


Done!


----------



## JohnAlexander

Whew ... lots of new ones to tag - but I'm all caught up now.

Since my last post, I added the Kindle version of The Enclave to Amazon UK. Would apprecaite tags.

Thanks,
John

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Enclave/dp/B003ZK5OW6


----------



## Lori Devoti

I'm caught up!
Lori


----------



## Ricky Sides

JohnAlexander said:


> Whew ... lots of new ones to tag - but I'm all caught up now.
> 
> Since my last post, I added the Kindle version of The Enclave to Amazon UK. Would apprecaite tags.
> 
> Thanks,
> John
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Enclave/dp/B003ZK5OW6


John,

I didn't see any tags. If you post the tags you want put on the book I'll tag it for you. There's an Amoazon UK tag thread too. You'll definitely want the book posted in that thread.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

All caught up.  John, tried to tag your UK version but it says there are no tags.  There is a UK author tag exchange you might want to join too.

I'll check back later.

Linda


----------



## D.A. Boulter

John: I copied your US tags over to the UK site.


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged it.


----------



## Laura Lond

I have gone through the posts added since my last visit and tagged all the new books. 

This thread grows fast!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Rhynedahll-
Your book LA CAUSALITE has been tagged a bunch of times with "science fition"... You may want to have people un-tag that and re-tag "science fiction" instead...

Kristan


----------



## Rhynedahll

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Rhynedahll-
> Your book LA CAUSALITE has been tagged a bunch of times with "science fition"... You may want to have people un-tag that and re-tag "science fiction" instead...
> 
> Kristan


Sadly, I can't say I didn't know this. I noticed it but it slipped my mind. It does have the Science Fiction tag as well, so yes, would everyone please vote down the misspelled tag? Thanks!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Voted down.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caught up. Back to work.


----------



## Learnmegood

Got Laura, Kristan, and Rhynedall...


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up! Happy Saturday, everyone.


----------



## J.M Pierce

I'm all caught up. Welcome to all of the new folks and congrats to everyone on the new releases.

H.P., I have to say that I really enjoy your covers. They are very unique, especially for the genre. Well done!

J.M.


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*:

Manley
Consuelo Saah Baehr
opuscroakus (new one)
DavidRM (Kindle + print where available)
Keith Blenman
Daniel Pyle (Kindle + print new one)
AGreenLeaf (Kindle + print where possible)
Miriam Minger
John Alexander (Kindle + print)
jurassicpork59
Christine Merrill
M.C. Walker
JP Mallory (new one)
Bards and Sages/Julie (new one)
JackNolte
Kristan Hoffman

If you haven't had the chance, please tag Flank Hawk  (Kindle & print)
See signature. Thanks!


----------



## DavidRM

Tyler Nunnally said:


> David Michael (Summoning Fire....will try for more later) BTW...interesting cover


Thanks! 

And you've been tagged.

-David


----------



## kcmay

All caught up. Here are my URLs for those who haven't gotten me yet:

Venom:
Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004EBT3HW
Print: http://www.amazon.com/Venom-Vipers-K-C-May/dp/1453802746/

Kinshield:
Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003XT5IYI
Print: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1453805869/

Sacrifice:
Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0040ZN166


----------



## theaatkinson

KC: 

thanks for the links; apparently, I hadn't gotten the print. now they're tagged.


----------



## Aris Whittier

Miriam Minger said:


> I'm caught up--for now.  Love the Santa, Mel.
> 
> Could use more tagging for Miriam Minger books if you haven't had a chance to do so yet. Also, I mistakenly listed Secrets of Midnight as a medieval romance, which it is not. If you would, please untag that one for me. Thank much.
> 
> Miriam


Mariam...taken care of.

I'm all caught up. Thanks everyone for tagging down western and tagging cowboy!


----------



## Free books for Kindle

All caught up (at least that's what my aching fingers and very odd recommendations from Amazon are telling me).

Any tag love appreciated for the following:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0048ELPBC
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004BLK60S
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004BLK60S


----------



## Mel Comley

Tagged all three Nicola.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:
HP Mallory (Toil and Trouble)
Aris Whittier (voted down Western, vote up Cowboy)
chbunnThe Hawk and his Boy, the other one I already had)
Bards and Sages (Julie): The ne one, UK as well
JackNolte
KristanHoffman (both)
Tyler Nunnally
JohnAlexander (UK listing)
Rhynedahll (switched tags)
Free books for Kindle (all three)

Have a nice day, all.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## William Meikle

Ricky Sides said:


> Caught up to this point.


Me too


----------



## Laura Lond

Free books for Kindle said:


> All caught up (at least that's what my aching fingers and very odd recommendations from Amazon are telling me).
> 
> Any tag love appreciated for the following:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0048ELPBC
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004BLK60S
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004BLK60S


Tagged the last two, but I don't see any tags for Coconut Wireless...

(Woo-hoo - thanks to your help, The Battle and The Magic Bracelet are now #5 and #8 for "Christian Fantasy"!)


----------



## William Meikle

New today. As ever, all tags gratefully accepted

In this collection of eleven new stories you'll find some people, some Deep Old Ones, some ghosts, a demonic puppet, a dreaming god, a Samurai, some private detectives, Excalibur, an angel and, last but by no means least, a yeti.

I think this set of stories contains some of my best writing ever. (Also coming soon in print)


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your new release. Congratulations.


----------



## William L.K.

Hello everyone!

I have a new book coming out that could use some love:
http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Storm-ebook/dp/B004ELAESO

Thank you!!!


----------



## Ricky Sides

scififan said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have a new book coming out that could use some love:
> http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Storm-ebook/dp/B004ELAESO
> 
> Thank you!!! I'm working on getting it up on my sig. asap


Done.  Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Laura Lond

Tagged the new ones!


----------



## rudykerkhoven

It amazes me how quickly this thread always grows...

OK, I've just tagged these:
The Girl Who Ran With Horses
Serene Morning & Other Tales of a Little Girl
Nostalgia
Powerless: The Stasis
Duality - A Novella
Blood Son
The Eye of the Storm
Need to Know


----------



## Keith Blenman

I don't think I'll ever be entirely caught up, but I got everything I've been missing from the past twenty pages. Aaaaaand back to homework!


----------



## catherinedurkinrobinson

Bang! Caught up again.

David Michael’s new one
Daniel Pyle’s new one
Cheval Bayard
Artemis Greenleaf
KC May’s new ones
Miriam Minger
Maureen Miller’s new one
John Alexander
Christine Merrill
MC Walker
HP Mallory
Julie Ann Dawson
Jack Nolte
Kristan Hoffman
William Meikle’s new one
Regina Pacelli


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Got Free Books for Kindle x 3; Eye of the Storm and Outsmart.  We just keep growing.  Thanks for reciprocating on tagging.

Linda


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Nicola, Willie and WilliamLK.

Willie, I wish I read your genre because I'd never run out of things to read.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged Willie's new one and the book by Bowlofcherries. Should be caught up!


----------



## M.C. Walker

Thanks for the tags!  Caught up.


----------



## Lori Devoti

And I'm caught up!
Lori


----------



## Beth O

Tagged: 
William LK (new one)
John Alexander
New one by Free Books
New one by William Meikle
Regina Pacelli

I'm caught up!


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Eye of the Storm (US & UK)


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up..again! Thanks in advance to all the newer folks for reciprocating.


----------



## Staceywb

All caught up with the last 20 pages or so!  Thanks for tagging back everyone.

Stacey


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

All caught up.  Got the new folks... and Willie's new one.  Seems like you've got a new one up just about every other time I tag!

S.


----------



## Victorine

All caught up.  

Vicki


----------



## D.A. Boulter

And I'm all caught up again, too.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Stacey, tagged Glimmer.  I had already tagged the other two, but that one didn't look familiar to me.
All caught up.

Linda


----------



## jwasserman

Tagged:

Outsmart the Unexpected: Grow Your Creativity the Edge-of-your-seat Way 
Whispers From The Darkside 
The Gray and Guilty Sea 
A Game of Blood 
Need to Know


----------



## JenniferShirk

Whew! I hit everyone on this page so far.

Would love to be tagged too.


----------



## William Meikle

JenniferShirk said:


> Whew! I hit everyone on this page so far.
> 
> Would love to be tagged too.


Got you Jennifer - welcome to the thread


----------



## Lori Devoti

One new to me. Caught up again!
Lori


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you Jennifer, welcome!


----------



## William Meikle

PAGE 300! Where's the cake?


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Caught up again:

William Meikle’s new one
scififan
BowlOfCherries
JenniferShirk -- Welcome !


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  

Glad to be on page 300

have tagged
Freebooksforkindle x 3
scififan new one
bowl of cherries
MC Walker
Jennifer Shirk


----------



## Gertie Kindle

williemeikle said:


> PAGE 300! Where's the cake?


Here ya go, Willie. I already had my slice.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Jennifer and welcome.


----------



## Rhynedahll

I thought I'd join the celebration and get on page 300 before it rolls over.


----------



## JenniferShirk

Thanks, everyone!

Just caught up on the new ones here too.


----------



## William Meikle

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Here ya go, Willie. I already had my slice.


So that's all mine, right?


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged the new ones:
Steve Silkin
Tyler Nunnally
WilliamLK
Leannegood
William Miekle
Stacywb

I've just had THE MARLOWE CONSPIRACY released as a paperback and would love to get some fresh tags on it. Thanks a lot!

The Marlowe Conspiracy paperback:


----------



## Gertie Kindle

williemeikle said:


> So that's all mine, right?


You'll have to fight everyone else for it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mgscarsbrook said:


> Tagged the new ones:
> Steve Silkin
> Tyler Nunnally
> WilliamLK
> Leannegood
> William Miekle
> Stacywb
> 
> I've just had THE MARLOWE CONSPIRACY released as a paperback and would love to get some fresh tags on it. Thanks a lot!
> 
> The Marlowe Conspiracy paperback:


Tagged.


----------



## William Meikle

mgscarsbrook said:


> Tagged the new ones:
> Steve Silkin
> Tyler Nunnally
> WilliamLK
> Leannegood
> William Miekle
> Stacywb
> 
> I've just had THE MARLOWE CONSPIRACY released as a paperback and would love to get some fresh tags on it. Thanks a lot!
> 
> The Marlowe Conspiracy paperback:


Done


----------



## Karen Fenech

Hi everyone,

Would you please tag "Romantic Suspense" for Unholy Angels? To get to the tag, please click on the link to reveal all tags. Thank you so much. I appreciate it.

Here's the link to Unholy Angels:

http://www.amazon.com/UNHOLY-ANGELS-ebook/dp/B0046ZS2CS/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Done, Karen.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Adde tag for Karen's book and the paperback of Marlowe.


----------



## Karen Fenech

I have tagged:

Rhynedahll - I voted down the misspelled tag.
Nicola, I tagged your U.S. books.
Free books for Kindle
Willie - your new one
Scififan - Eye of The Storm 
Bowl of Cherries
Jennifer Shirk
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paper back edition.

If you haven't already tagged mine, I would appreciate it.  If you could, please also include "romantic suspense" for Unholy Angels.  To reach that tag, please click on reveal all tags.  Thank you so much.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Karen Fenech

Gertie and Rhynedahll thank you so much!  Greatly appreciated.  

Regards,
Karen


----------



## LarryEnright

I've tagged yours.

Mine are mystery, humor, kindle, and humorous mystery if you get a chance.

Kindle


Paper


I'll work through these posts and do other people's as well.

Thanks!

Larry


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged your Kindle and print editions, Larry.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Larry, thank you very much.  I have also now tagged both editions of Four Years from Home.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## William Meikle

LarryEnright said:


> I've tagged yours.
> 
> Mine are mystery, humor, kindle, and humorous mystery if you get a chance.
> 
> Kindle
> 
> 
> Paper
> 
> 
> I'll work through these posts and do other people's as well.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Larry


Got you Larry - welcome to the board


----------



## liam.judge

melcom: thanks  and i'll check out your kindle book

TAGGED...

Christine Merrill
M.C. Walker
H.P. Mallory (new book)
scififan (latest book)
Aris Whittier: i voted down the tag you didn't want & voted up the one you wanted
chbunn (latest book)
Bards And Sages (latest book)
Donna Clayton (both books)
Jack Nolte
Kristan Hoffman (both books)
Miriam Minger: i removed the medieval romance tag on Secrets Of Midnight
John Alexander (amazon u.k. book)
Free Books For Kindle (all books)
William Meikle (newest book)
Jennifer Shirk
mgscarsbrook (paperback book)
Karen Fenech: i tagged romantic suspense
Larry Enright


----------



## Karen Fenech

Liam, thank you so much!  

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there Jennifer,

I'd already tagged your kindle version at some point in the past, but I just tagged your paperback. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Larry and welcome.


----------



## William L.K.

DARN!!!!

I missed page 300. Is it too late for cake?
I hope I don't have to wait for page 400 now...


Thanks to all those tagging my new one!
Welcome to the new people, I'm tagging you now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

scififan said:


> DARN!!!!
> 
> I missed page 300. Is it too late for cake?
> I hope I don't have to wait for page 400 now...


You'll have to beg Willie. He called dibs.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Role of Lifetime
Marlowe Conspiracy (PB)
Unholy Angels
Four Years (Both editions)


----------



## Karen Fenech

Scott, thank you so much!  Have a great night.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Mel Comley

I'm all caught up now.

Mel


----------



## theaatkinson

nothing new for me; alas, I'll have to wait a few posts.

t


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Darn, I missed the cake too.  Jennifer, got you tagged and welcome.  MG tagged your paperback.  Karen added 1 more to your romantic suspense tag and Larry tagged both your kindle and paperback, welcome.

I think that catches me up.  


Linda


----------



## DonnaFaz

Okay, I've been tagging while sipping my morning coffee. I tagged:
John's UK ediion
Fixed Rhynedahl
Nicola
Freebooks
Willie's new one
William
BowlofCherries
Jennifer
mgscarsbrook
Karen F.
Larry

Welcome to the thread to all the new authors!

~Donna~


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

Once again into the fray!  Short tagging frenzy brings me up to date.  Been busy...Crossroad Press is approaching it's 100th kindle book!  Also, we have a BUNCH of new audiobooks about to break...busy is good, right?  RIGHT?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

David.Niall.Wilson said:


> Once again into the fray! Short tagging frenzy brings me up to date. Been busy...Crossroad Press is approaching it's 100th kindle book! Also, we have a BUNCH of new audiobooks about to break...busy is good, right? RIGHT?


Busy taking checks to the bank is best.


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

Just a note - something I've seen in some tags recently.  There is no reason on earth to put your name into the tags.  Unless there are dozens of authors all with your name, anyone searching you will find you by your entry as an author...you only get 15 tags.  Also...you should use all 15...there have to be 15 words you can imagine in association with a book of what - 80,000 of the suckers? 

Just tips...for what they are worth.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged LarryEnright.
Welcome Larry.


----------



## destill

Just arrived here. Will begin the task of working on tags for as many of you as I can get to each day. Lots of pages here.

A quick question: Is is possible for someone to ELIMINATE tags on your pages? Does the individual simply "disagree" with the tags? Mine keep disappearing from my new book's page. Any help or advice is appreciated. Oh, and if you want to help me save the tags I just re-posted for Stilettos No More, I'd really appreciate it.

I'm looking for tags for "women's humor," "funny books," "chick-lit," "baby boomers," "humorous essays," "Kindle humor," "Kindle bargains," etc.

OK, off I go tagging!


----------



## Karen Fenech

Linda and Donna thank you so much!  

Diana Estil, I have now tagged your books. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## William Meikle

destill said:


> Just arrived here. Will begin the task of working on tags for an many of you as I can get to each day. Lots of pages here.
> 
> A quick question: Is is possible for someone to ELIMINATE tags on your pages? Does the individual simply "disagree" with the tags? Mine keep disappearing from my new book's page. Any help or advice is appreciated. Oh, and if you want to help me save the tags I just re-posted for Stilettos No More, I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> I'm looking for tags for "women's humor," "funny books," "chick-lit," "baby boomers," "humorous essays," "Kindle humor," "Kindle bargains," etc.
> 
> OK, off I go tagging!


You're tagged. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

destill said:


> Just arrived here. Will begin the task of working on tags for as many of you as I can get to each day. Lots of pages here.
> 
> A quick question: Is is possible for someone to ELIMINATE tags on your pages? Does the individual simply "disagree" with the tags? Mine keep disappearing from my new book's page. Any help or advice is appreciated. Oh, and if you want to help me save the tags I just re-posted for Stilettos No More, I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> I'm looking for tags for "women's humor," "funny books," "chick-lit," "baby boomers," "humorous essays," "Kindle humor," "Kindle bargains," etc.
> 
> OK, off I go tagging!


You're tagged and welcome to the thread.

Yes, it's possible that people can downvote your tags. There are malicious anti-taggers out there and it's happened to several of us. However, I checked several of your categories and nobody has done that to you. If all of your tags are disappearing, then it's a glitch in the system. That can happen, too, especially to new books. It sometimes takes a few times for them to "stick."

After I tagged you had four in each category.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Welcome to the thread, Diana!

I've tagged your three.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  

Have caught up with

Unholy Angels
Larry Enright
Diana Estill x 3


----------



## destill

Wow, you guys are awesome! Thank you, thank you, thank you.

I didn't realize it takes a while for new book tags to "stick." And I REALLY didn't know there are "anti-taggers" out there. Isn't that sad? I noticed, when tagging some of the books (and I'm still working my way through) that some of the books have had vicious tags added. And I saw how it's possible to "vote down" those tags. Call me naive, but I don't know why anyone would put malicious tags on an author's book pages. 

Someone once told me that nobody targets you until you're perceived as a threat.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Jan, thank you!  I went back to make sure and I'd already tagged your books.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Waaaahhh! This thread is monstrously difficult to keep up with. 

But! I'm caught up. 

Kristan


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Btw, Scott, one of the tags for Pale Boundaries (with 69 hits!) is "romance click on a tag to add it"... Might want people to un-tag that when they go through.

Kristan


----------



## Gertie Kindle

destill said:


> Someone once told me that nobody targets you until you're perceived as a threat.


Yes and it doesn't have to be another author or a publisher, although publishers are known for serial tagging and hired reviews. It could just be fans of a particular author who don't want to see you get ahead of them. it's one of the reasons why be plug away here. Sooner or later, we'll win.


----------



## theaatkinson

got diane and voted down the odd tag on pale boundaries


----------



## Christopher Bunn

I think I need to hire a temp to catch up on my tagging.

Tagged:
Scott Cleveland
Karen Fenech
Mel Comley
Thea Atkinson
Linda Prath
Donna Fasano
David Wilson
Diana Estill
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Kristan Hoffman


----------



## donna callea

Hi everyone.  I haven't been here in a very long time.  I just want to say thank you to everyone who has tagged my books.  I appreciate it very much.  And until recently, when I was a regular visitor to this thread, I tried to be very religious about reciprocating and tagging the books of everyone who posted here.  I think this is a great and very useful thread, but...

Since I can't visit here regularly anymore, and since I haven't tagged anyone's books in a long time and can't find or make time to catch up, please stop tagging mine. I don't think it would be fair for my books to get any more tags from those posting here.  It would make me feel very guilty.

Anyway, you guys have been great. I appreciate everyone here.   Wishing all of you a season full of sales.

Donna


----------



## Rhynedahll

donna callea said:


> Hi everyone. I haven't been here in a very long time. I just want to say thank you to everyone who has tagged my books. I appreciate it very much. And until recently, when I was a regular visitor to this thread, I tried to be very religious about reciprocating and tagging the books of everyone who posted here. I think this is a great and very useful thread, but...
> 
> Since I can't visit here regularly anymore, and since I haven't tagged anyone's books in a long time and can't find or make time to catch up, please stop tagging mine. I don't think it would be fair for my books to get any more tags from those posting here. It would make me feel very guilty.
> 
> Anyway, you guys have been great. I appreciate everyone here. Wishing all of you a season full of sales.
> 
> Donna


Just to keep my tagging finger in practice, I tagged you anyway. Just consider it a [insert appropriate holiday here] gift.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

donna callea said:


> Hi everyone. I haven't been here in a very long time. I just want to say thank you to everyone who has tagged my books. I appreciate it very much. And until recently, when I was a regular visitor to this thread, I tried to be very religious about reciprocating and tagging the books of everyone who posted here. I think this is a great and very useful thread, but...
> 
> Since I can't visit here regularly anymore, and since I haven't tagged anyone's books in a long time and can't find or make time to catch up, please stop tagging mine. I don't think it would be fair for my books to get any more tags from those posting here. It would make me feel very guilty.
> 
> Anyway, you guys have been great. I appreciate everyone here. Wishing all of you a season full of sales.
> 
> Donna


I noticed you haven't been around, Donna. Hope everything is okay with you.

Come back and join us when you can. Just tag forward from whenever you get here. You'll be sure to get all the active taggers that way.

Gertie


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged you 

Larry Enright (both versions)
Destill
Kristin Hoffman (somehow I missed you earlier - sorry!)


----------



## Karen Fenech

C H Bunn, thank you so much!  I checked to make sure and I had already tagged your books.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## mamiller

New for me would be:

CH Bunn x2
Some of David Niall's (I had some already) 
Destill x 3
Kristan

Thank you all for your kind and gracious tags.


----------



## Sharon Austin

This thread is huge! 

Still…if you're willing to reciprocate, I'll be happy to tag your book(s).


Sharon


----------



## Rhynedahll

Sharon Austin said:


> This thread is huge!
> 
> Still&#8230;if you're willing to reciprocate, I'll be happy to tag your book(s).
> Sharon


I've tagged your two, Sharon! 

Thanks in advance for tagging mine!


----------



## William Meikle

Sharon Austin said:


> This thread is huge!
> 
> Still&#8230;if you're willing to reciprocate, I'll be happy to tag your book(s).
> 
> Sharon


Got you Sharon. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## mamiller

Sharon and Bleekness times 3.

Nowhere else would I type a sentence like that


----------



## DavidRM

My favorite tag today: *Amish romance* (from the CreateSpace community tag swap)

And I'm caught up.

-David


----------



## JenniferShirk

Ricky Sides said:


> Hi there Jennifer,
> 
> I'd already tagged your kindle version at some point in the past, but I just tagged your paperback. Welcome to the thread.


Awww...thanks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Sharon and welcome.

Bleakness, I see you had a couple of new tags so I got them.


----------



## theaatkinson

gotcha sharon


----------



## JenniferShirk

Ok. Just went tagging some ones... 

Got the following:

Karen
Both Davids  
Larry
Kristan
Donna
Destil
Mel
Thea
M. Miller
C Bunn
Bleekness
Sharon
Liam
Scarsbrook

Whew! I need a nap now. LOL!


----------



## Ricky Sides

destill said:


> Just arrived here. Will begin the task of working on tags for as many of you as I can get to each day. Lots of pages here.
> 
> A quick question: Is is possible for someone to ELIMINATE tags on your pages? Does the individual simply "disagree" with the tags? Mine keep disappearing from my new book's page. Any help or advice is appreciated. Oh, and if you want to help me save the tags I just re-posted for Stilettos No More, I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> I'm looking for tags for "women's humor," "funny books," "chick-lit," "baby boomers," "humorous essays," "Kindle humor," "Kindle bargains," etc.
> 
> OK, off I go tagging!


Hi there,

Welcome to the thread.  I tagged your books. Both versions where they had associated paperbacks.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

All caught up from the last entry to now.  A few new ones.  Welcome all!

Steve


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged:

Sharon Austin

David RM - I went back to check and saw that I had missed one of your books.  Sorry, David, I have now tagged it.

Jennifer Shirk - I had previously tagged your books.

Thank you all for also tagging my books.  If you could, please include the tag "romantic suspense" for Unholy Angels.  This tag is hidden and you'll need to click show all tags for it to appear.  Thank you so much!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Laura Lond

Caught up! Welcome to all the new participants!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Karen Fenech said:


> Thank you all for also tagging my books. If you could, please include the tag "romantic suspense" for Unholy Angels. This tag is hidden and you'll need to click show all tags for it to appear. Thank you so much!
> 
> Regards,
> Karen


I got that one too, Karen! I think it has 12 now, IIRC.

S.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Steve, thank you so much!  

Regards,
Karen


----------



## destill

OMG, y'all, I'm sorry to have to take a break from tagging. But I'll be back to do some more. My proof of _Stilettos No More _ (paperback) came in today. And it's all screwed up. I'm trying to fix the file now and turn the project around quickly. I may not get the paperback out in time for Christmas--and I've got friends waiting for copies they'd like to give as gifts. 

Thank you to everyone who's tagged my books!


----------



## Sharon Austin

Thank you, Karen. 

Your books have been tagged, as well.


----------



## Laura Lond

Okay, this one is under a different name, the reason is that I don't want it mixed up with my fiction works. Tags are much appreciated!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Laura Lond said:


> Okay, this one is under a different name, the reason is that I don't want it mixed up with my fiction works. Tags are much appreciated!


Tagged. My answer would be, No, thank you.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Destill x3
Sharon x2
Laura's new one


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your book Laura.


----------



## mamiller

I got you, Laura, and the book looks fantastic!  (spoken from a third genertation Ukranian  )


----------



## Laura Lond

Rhynedahll said:


> Tagged. My answer would be, No, thank you.


You have answered wisely.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up and...no thanks, I'm already married.


----------



## Victorine

Tagged everyone.  And, no Russian women for me either.  Sorry.  

Vicki


----------



## Laura Lond

Glad I've made so many of you smile today!


----------



## Sharon Austin

So far, I've tagged:

Rhynedahl
Bleekness
mamiller
DavidRM
theapatra
Jennifer
Stephen
Laura [plus the new one]
swelcleveland
Grete aka Margaret - Thanks for the nice Welcome.
Willie - Thank you for the nice Welcome, too. I tagged most of your books. Will get the rest tomorrow.

Sharon


----------



## JenniferShirk

Laura Lond said:


> Okay, this one is under a different name, the reason is that I don't want it mixed up with my fiction works. Tags are much appreciated!


I'm going to recommend this to my friend. Her father-in-law just got remarried. It was one of those "mailorder" Russian bride type of arrangements.
Seriously.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Laura Lond said:


> Okay, this one is under a different name, the reason is that I don't want it mixed up with my fiction works. Tags are much appreciated!


Tagged. And nyet.


----------



## Laura Lond

JenniferShirk said:


> I'm going to recommend this to my friend. Her father-in-law just got remarried. It was one of those "mailorder" Russian bride type of arrangements.
> Seriously.


Yep, he would be a perfect candidate - he and his new wife, too. If she is 45+, she will need all the help she can get to adjust. And if he has "mail-ordered" a youngster... God help him. My book probably won't.


----------



## Rhynedahll

I thought this was interesting.

A book by a mainstream author ranked thus: 

# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,424 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #6 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Authors, A-Z > ( E ) > *********
    * #83 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fantasy > Epic

has these tags:

Check a corresponding box or enter your own tags in the field below. 
9 99 boycott(116)
books to kindle when price goes down(55)
never at that price(70)
outrageous kindle price(7

overpriced-kind le-version(104)
publisher greed(54)
publisher price ripoff(73)
no sale(35)

price gouging(33)
epic fantasy(23)


----------



## Karen Fenech

Thank you so much, Jennifer and Sharon!

Laura, I tagged your new one.  

Thanks to everyone for the tags.  : )

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged the new one, Laura. What prompted you to write it?

Interesting stats, Jonas.


----------



## Mel Comley

Tagged you Sharon and Donna.

Thanks to those who have tagged mine, i'm over the 100 mark now! Woohoo!

Mel


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

I'm caught up again...have a lot going on so I'm trying to use the couple of minutes before I leave for work to tag, tag, tag...

I wish it was measurable, so that we could tell how all of this affects things...of course, now I just come here for the company


----------



## velicion

Hello, I'm a little green around the gills with this tagging business but I have just tagged all the books above me. I hope it helps.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Wow, it doesn't take long does it?  Tagged Shades of Green - welcome; Diane got yours and welcome; CH tagged one, had already tagged one; Sharon - tagged yours and welcome.  I try to remember, but it seems there was someone else.  That's why I post each day, so that I know I've gotten everyone in between posts.  Thank you all for reciprocating.  I'm headed over now to tag down Pale Boundaries.

Linda


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

destill
donna callea 
Laura Lond (new one)


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Shades of Green. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## JenniferShirk

Laura Lond said:


> Yep, he would be a perfect candidate - he and his new wife, too. If she is 45+, she will need all the help she can get to adjust. And if he has "mail-ordered" a youngster... God help him. My book probably won't.


I think she's 40ish with a teenager and he's...almost 70. 
I forwarded the book info to my friend anyway.


----------



## JenniferShirk

Got Shades of Green too. 

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up! I got all the new-to-mes and got Karen's romantic suspense tag added. 
Lori


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Shades of Green and welcome.


----------



## Rhynedahll

I've tagged Shades of Green. Welcome to the thread!  Have a seat and chat a while!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up again.  I seemed to have missed one of DavidRM's books earlier.  New book?  Anyway, got it now.

And, no, I'm not interested in marrying a Russian Woman, even though I am studying the Russian language.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

velicion said:


> Hello, I'm a little green around the gills with this tagging business but I have just tagged all the books above me. I hope it helps.


Gotcha! All caught up again!

S.


----------



## Guest

OK, I'm caught up.  And while I too have no need for a Russian bride, I wouldn't mind a sexy Swedish masseur


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Welcome to the newcomers and thanks for the tags  

Have got

Wanna marry a Russian
Sharon Austin x 2
Velicion

Now we've reached the 300 pages, are we going for 80 000 page views?


----------



## JDChev

All caught up again.

Thanks to everyone that's tagged me!


----------



## Laura Lond

Tagged Shades of Green. (I don't know why, but it sounds scary!  )


----------



## William Meikle

velicion said:


> Hello, I'm a little green around the gills with this tagging business but I have just tagged all the books above me. I hope it helps.


Hi Ian. Got any wine gums?

You're tagged. Now you have to go and tag -all- of mine. Them's the rules (I made them up just for you) 

And congrats... when I looked you'd broken into a top 100 chart.
#93 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Horror > Occult


----------



## Amyshojai

I got Shades of Green.  Interesting, when I was in HS, our elite choir was called "Shades of Blue." That sometimes was a horror story, too.   Best wishes for success!  I'm all caught up now.


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged Shades of Green.  

Lori - thanks so much for also tagging romantic suspense for Unholy Angels.  

Thanks everyone for all the tags. I appreciate it very much.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## JenniferShirk

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> OK, I'm caught up. And while I too have no need for a Russian bride, I wouldn't mind a sexy Swedish masseur


ha! My hubby always jokes that if anything happens to me he's going to need/want to hire a Swedish nanny to help him with the kids.

I'll tell him that if anything happens to him, I'm getting a Swedish masseur!


----------



## cdstedman

Just put out my first Children's book and need some tags. I've started going up the list tagging others so would appreciate it.

Thanks
Chris Stedman


----------



## Rhynedahll

cdstedman said:


> Just put out my first Children's book and need some tags. I've started going up the list tagging others so would appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks
> Chris Stedman


Consider yourself tagged!


----------



## Laura Lond

Tagged your book Chris.


----------



## DavidRM

Caught up for today.

As of today The Girl Who Ran With Horses (Kindle edition) has cracked 50 tags. Which is cool. *Thanks, everyone.* =) The paperback, though, is about half that. I'm not sure why Amazon doesn't link those two together, but that's software for you.

-David


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You're tagged, Chris and good luck.


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged Chris and also DavidRM paperback.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Doorway.    Welcome to the thread.


----------



## JenniferShirk

Amyshojai said:


> Tagged Chris and also DavidRM paperback.


Ditto


----------



## William L.K.

WELCOME to the new authors!

I have some catching up to do! I'll hit all the newbies before sleepy time.
Thanks for tagging me in return, especially the new one.


----------



## William Meikle

cdstedman said:


> Just put out my first Children's book and need some tags. I've started going up the list tagging others so would appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks
> Chris Stedman


Got you Chris.

Welcome to the thread


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Just tagged all the new folks here--all caught up.


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged Chris Stedman.

DavidRM, I went back to check and had tagged yours.

Thank you for tags in return.  

Have a great night everyone!

Karen


----------



## Rhynedahll

What no new ones since last night?

Sacrilege!


----------



## Scott Neumyer

Just released my book this past week (info in my signature) and could definitely use some tag love. I'm happy to reciprocate. Possible tags include: middle grade, young adult, fantasy, ghosts, horror, mystery, boys, magic, etc

Thank you!!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Got you, Scott.  And I'm all caught up again.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Scott, I tagged your book.  Thank you in advance for also tagging mine.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## theaatkinson

gotcha Scott


----------



## CathyQuinn

Hi everybody

Would love to participate. My book is in my signature. It is a romantic comedy.

Will now go do some tagging!

Cathy


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged both of the new books. Nothing But Trouble should have more tags. Welcome to the thread folks.


----------



## mscottwriter

I just spend fifteen minutes tagging (and will begin another tagging session soon!) I also spent fifteen minutes adding a Kindle-load of books to my 'must read' list! How dare all of you write such interesting-looking books  Good thing Christmas break is right around the corner, so I'll have some time to read.

If anyone would tag my book, I'd be extremely grateful.



There are no tags, yet, but here are the ones I would choose (you needn't use all of them, lol):

- YA
- vampires
- paranormal romance
- horror
- vampire romance
- Kindle
- indie author

Thanks!!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done.   Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Just tagged Scott, Cathy and mscott. All caught up.


----------



## Sharon Austin

Today I tagged:

Joe Chiapetta, scififan, JDChev, Jan Hurst-Nicholson, (Bards and Sages) Julie, DA Boulter, Lori Devoti, Linda S. Prather, velicion, David Niall Wilson, Andrew Ashling, Chris Stedman, melcom, Willie Meikle, Victorine, Amyshojai, Ricky Sides, destill, Scott Neumyer, Cathy Quinn, mscott9985

Thank you to everyone who tagged mine.

The Kindle Boards is such a large community, sometimes it's easy to feel invisible. Thank you for the warm Welcome.

Sharon


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Thank you, Sharon, and everyone else for your tags.  Today I tagged Chris - you have one tag I did not do, it's children s books - I thought that was a typo as you have childrens books also as a tag.  You might want to ask people to vote it down, or if it's one you put up I think you can remove it.
Tagged Scott and welcome.  Tagged msscott and welcome.

I think that catches me up.

Linda


----------



## mscottwriter

Thanks so much everyone  

I'm working my way backwards through the list.  There's a lot to catch up on, but I'm enjoying looking at everyone's books!


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

Wow...okay, just a day and a half and boom ...I have six to tag...on my way to do so, and I will be caught up ... again...it's such a transitory success.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

cdstedman
Scott Neumyer 
CathyQuinn
mscott9985
Sharon Austin

Welcome to the newcomers.

I'm all caught up again.


----------



## JenniferShirk

Just tagged:

Joe
Scott
Cathy
mscott9985


----------



## D.A. Boulter

And I'm all caught up again.  It just keeps movin' along, don't it?


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up again... welcome to the newcomers. Nice to see that this thread just keeps motoring along.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got Scott and Cathy...and all caught up again. Thanks in advance for tags from anyone that hasn't yet tagged my books.


----------



## Laura Lond

Tagged the new books. Welcome!


----------



## liam.judge

Karen Fenech said:


> Liam, thank you so much!
> 
> Regards,
> Karen


No prob Karen


----------



## DavidRM

Caught up again. Yay!  

-David


----------



## Rhynedahll

I've tagged the new ones by Michelle, Cathy, and Scott.

Thanks in advance for tagging my in return.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

destill (all books)
Sharon Austin (both books)
Laura Lond ("Wanna Marry A Russian Woman?")
Velicion
cdstedman
Scott Neumyer 
Cathy Quinn
mscott9985


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Scott, Cathy and Michelle. Welcome all.

If I missed anybody, PM me and I'll take care of you. This thread moves so fast it's easy to miss someone.


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!
Lori


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged:

Cathy Quinn

mscott9985 

I'm also caught up.

bowlofcherries - thank you!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## kcmay

Caught up again!

My URLs for the new folks when you get this far:

Venom:
Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004EBT3HW
Print: http://www.amazon.com/Venom-Vipers-K-C-May/dp/1453802746/

Kinshield:
Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003XT5IYI
Print: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1453805869/

Sacrifice:
Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0040ZN166

Thanks!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Summoned my tagging powers for:

Laura Lond
cdstedman
Velicon
Scott Neumeyer
mscott9985
Bowl of Cherries


I've seen a few people with over 200 tags! What is the world record, I wonder? Anyone made a 1000 yet?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mgscarsbrook said:


> Summoned my tagging powers for:
> 
> Laura Lond
> cdstedman
> Velicon
> Scott Neumeyer
> mscott9985
> Bowl of Cherries
> 
> I've seen a few people with over 200 tags! What is the world record, I wonder? Anyone made a 1000 yet?


One of our own faithful taggers, Big Kahuna, has over 700 tags on some of his.

http://www.amazon.com/Slow-Love-Polynesian-Pillow-Book/dp/0980029708/ref=tag_stp_s2f_edpp_url


----------



## theaatkinson

tagged blood sisters and outsmart the unexpected.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> One of our own faithful taggers, Big Kahuna, has over 700 tags on some of his.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Slow-Love-Polynesian-Pillow-Book/dp/0980029708/ref=tag_stp_s2f_edpp_url


I am suitably impressed!!! Shouldn't he get some award for that?


----------



## JenniferShirk

Got ALL your books, K.C. May.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Shades of Green
Doorway
Ghost Town
Nothing but Trouble
Blood Sisters


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mgscarsbrook said:


> I am suitably impressed!!! Shouldn't he get some award for that?


He does. Sales.  This is a print book, not even kindle, and he's got a great ranking for a print book. He's also bundled with several other books, which helps sales I'm sure.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Got the new folks!

Chris Stedman
Scott Neumyer
Cathy Quinn
Michelle Scott

Thanks all, for the tags.
S.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Just want to say I'm caught up so I know where to start the next time.  Whew, it can grow fast.


Linda


----------



## catherinedurkinrobinson

Love tagging all these great books. In addition to Olivia's Kiss, I have a new one ready for tagging!



Thanks to all,
Catherine


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged.   Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## William Meikle

catherinedurkinrobinson said:


> Love tagging all these great books. In addition to Olivia's Kiss, I have a new one ready for tagging!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all,
> Catherine


Got it Catherine


----------



## Aris Whittier

Caught up!

Thanks for tagging down "western" and tagging "cowboy". Western is almost out of the first ten tags so the reader won't see when on the first page.

Happy Friday to all


----------



## Karen Fenech

Catherine, I just tagged your new one.  

Hope everyone's having a great day!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Learning Curves, Catherine. Good Luck.


----------



## Lori Devoti

I'm caught up! Catherine's was my only new one this time. 
Lori


----------



## Rhynedahll

catherinedurkinrobinson said:


> Love tagging all these great books. In addition to Olivia's Kiss, I have a new one ready for tagging!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all,
> Catherine


Got it!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got it Catherine.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

a belated welcome to the newcomers  

Have tagged

Ghost Town
Cathy Quinn
Blood Sisters


----------



## Victorine

Tagged all of the new books.  Welcome to the thread!  Thanks for the tag back!

Vicki


----------



## JenniferShirk

I got your new one too, Catherine.


----------



## velicion

Tagged:

Jennifer Shirk
Victorine
Jan Hurst
Amyshojai
Rhynedahll
Lori Devoti
Margaret Lake
Karen Fenech
Aris Whittier
WillieMeikle
Ricky Sides
CatherineDurkinRobinson
Linda S Prather
Steve L Hawk
Swcleveland.

I think my left mouse button has just run out of click.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you for the tags.


----------



## JDChev

All caught up again!

Thanks for the tags so far on mine!


----------



## DavidRM

Tag. You're it!

-David


----------



## Rhynedahll

velicion said:


> Tagged:
> 
> Rhynedahll
> 
> I think my left mouse button has just run out of click.


Thanks!

Your tags aren't showing up yet on my books. Would it be possible for you to look to make sure they stuck? Thanks!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Got your new one, Catherine.  Good luck and congrats!

All caught up.  For a minute.


----------



## Laura Lond

Got Catherine's book, she was the only new one for me.


----------



## mscottwriter

Thanks for the tags one and all 

I've tagged everyone from pages 307 - 300 of this post, and also people from pages 1 - 10.  It may take a while to do everyone in-between!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you for the tags.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Phoowhee, here I go, catching up on the last 3-4 pages!

Thanks, everyone!
Kristan


----------



## Amyshojai

I *think* I'm caught up...for a nanosecond anyway.


----------



## kahuna

*KRINTAN HOFFMAN
MSOTT9985
RHYNEDALL
VELICION
jENNIFER SHIRK
SCOTT NEUYMYER
SHARON AUSTIN
DAVID RM
CD STEDMAN
DESTILL
LARRY ENRIGHT
MCWALZE
CHRISTINEMERRILL
JURRASICPORK59*

I went to the amazon page for your book and tagged your book's product tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me "relationships," "love," "sexuality," "romance," "erotica," "psychology," "self help," "spirituality," "passion," "erotic," "sensual," "lovers," and "health."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

KAHUNA


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged

Catherine's _Learning Curves_. Hope it does well for you.
velicion. Welcome.

All caught up again.


----------



## Lori Devoti

Day 2 with no one new to me to tag! 
Lori


----------



## catjournalist

I've just heard about the importance of tagging, and will certainly get in there and offer support. Could I please join in/ get some tags going for my "Mewsings: My Life as a Jewish Cat." The link is http://www.amazon.com/dp/ B00486U5YS.

Appropriate tags: Cats, holiday season, Judaism, Hanukkah, humor, poetry.
Thanks
greta


----------



## William Meikle

catjournalist said:


> I've just heard about the importance of tagging, and will certainly get in there and offer support. Could I please join in/ get some tags going for my "Mewsings: My Life as a Jewish Cat." The link is http://www.amazon.com/dp/ B00486U5YS.
> 
> Appropriate tags: Cats, holiday season, Judaism, Hanukkah, humor, poetry.
> Thanks
> greta


Got you Greta.

And here's the real link - the one you posted had an extra space in it and didn't work

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00486U5YS


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your book Greta.   Welcome to the thread.


----------



## theaatkinson

gave you some tag loving, Greta. welcome


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Got yours, Greta.


----------



## farrellclaire

Caught up.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged you, Greta. Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Amyshojai

catjournalist said:


> I've just heard about the importance of tagging, and will certainly get in there and offer support. Could I please join in/ get some tags going for my "Mewsings: My Life as a Jewish Cat." The link is http://www.amazon.com/dp/ B00486U5YS.
> 
> Appropriate tags: Cats, holiday season, Judaism, Hanukkah, humor, poetry.
> Thanks
> 
> Hey Greta! Great to *see* you here...I'd already tagged your book.
> greta


----------



## DavidRM

Tag.

That's it. Just one new-to-me book to tag today.

Are you guys sloughing off for the holidays or something  

-David


----------



## Steve Silkin

Caught up again! Today I tagged books by:

Larry Enright
Ian Woodhead
Lydia Johnson
Chris Stedman
Regina Pacelli
Greta Beigel
Michelle Scott

Thanks to all who have already tagged mine! If you haven't yet, please do!


----------



## Karen Fenech

Greta, I tagged your book.  Good luck!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Laura Lond

Tagged Greta's cat


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Learning Curves
Mewsings


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

This is sooo much easier when I visit the thread every day!


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

I hit up the couple of new ones...this time not so overwhelming - only three pages ....


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Laura Lond said:


> Tagged Greta's cat


That could be dangerous. A tagged cat sometimes claws back!

All caught up again.


----------



## Mel Comley

I'm all caught up. Thanks for those that tageed me.

Mel


----------



## velicion

Caught up now.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Ian,

I've tagged all your books except Out of a Dark Mind. That one has no tags.


----------



## velicion

Thank you Ricky, I will rectify that problem.
Any idea how I can change my books from stacked to side by side. I wouldn't want anyone hurt if they fell over.


----------



## Greg Slomba

Okay, I'm all caught up! Wow, I go away for a couple of weeks, and the thread explodes! That'll teach me!   Welcome to all the new posters!
Greg


----------



## Rhynedahll

velicion said:


> Caught up now.


I checked and tagged yours that were not up earlier.

As none of mine have recieved a tag in 4 days, you may have missed tagging my books.

Thanks in advance for tagging back!


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up to here


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Still caught up.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

All caught up!


----------



## velicion

Rhynedahll said:


> I checked and tagged yours that were not up earlier.
> 
> As none of mine have recieved a tag in 4 days, you may have missed tagging my books.
> 
> Thanks in advance for tagging back!


I've just re-checked your three books and I had previously tagged them. The only ones that I hadn't tagged were the hidden ones. I've now rectified that. Apologies for not doing so in the first place, I'm still new at this. There was one tag that I missed out this time and that was 'antasy' on your middle book.


----------



## Ricky Sides

I still don't see any tags on Out of a Dark Mind. If you'd post the tags you want, I'll be happy to tag it for you.


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*:

williemeikle (new one)
scififan (new one)
JenniferShirt (Kindle + print)
LarryEnright (Kindle + print)
destill (Kindle + print where possible)
Sharon Austin
Laura Lond (new one)
cdstedman 
catherinedurkinrobinson (new one)
velicion (no tags listed for "out of a dark mind")

All caught up. 
If you haven't had the chance to tag Flank Hawk (Kindle + print) please see signature below.
Thanks!


----------



## velicion

I've just checked Out of a Dark Mind on my daughters laptop and the tags are nowhere to be seen. Yet they are right there on mine. 11 tags, all ticked. Can anyone help me out here guys as I've no idea what's wrong.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Is your account logged in on your computer?


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

velicion said:


> I've just checked Out of a Dark Mind on my daughters laptop and the tags are nowhere to be seen. Yet they are right there on mine. 11 tags, all ticked. Can anyone help me out here guys as I've no idea what's wrong.


I'd suggest logging in with your daughter's laptop and adding tags from there. Let us know when you do that and I can check again.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

velicion said:


> I've just checked Out of a Dark Mind on my daughters laptop and the tags are nowhere to be seen. Yet they are right there on mine. 11 tags, all ticked. Can anyone help me out here guys as I've no idea what's wrong.


List the tags you want here in the form of a list with the tags separated by a comma. Then we can just copy and paste.

Example:

I'd like the following tags: tag1, tag2, tag3, tag4, tag5, etc.


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!
Lori


----------



## catherinedurkinrobinson

Thanks to all of you who tagged my new release, Learning Curves, as well as Olivia's Kiss.

Newbies I got today include:

Jennifer Shirk
Larry Enright
Diana Estill
Sharon Austin
Lydia Johnson
Ian Woodhead
Chris Stedman
Scott Nuemyer
Cathy Quinn
Michelle Scott
Greta Beigel


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up...after a fast-paced day of holiday shopping (and NOT buying...ack) The Internet will be my friend this Christmas.


----------



## Victorine

Hmm, Ian, tags can be feisty sometimes.  I can't see any tags on Out of a Dark Mind either.  Maybe just post on here which tags you want, and I'll type them in.  Maybe that will rectify the issue?

Also, got your others tagged.  

Vicki


----------



## William L.K.

Howdy everyone!

I think I got everybody and now I am all caught up again.
Sorry, I'm just too tired to list you all.

Welcome to the newbies!

My new book (The Eye of the Storm) just went live Friday and could use some love. 
Thanks!


----------



## Sharon Austin

Hi and welcome to all newcomers.  

It's 2 a.m. here. If I missed anybody, I apologize. Tagged: Bowl of Cherries, liam.judge, KC May, Kahuna, catherinedurkinrobin, Aris Whittier, farrellclaire, Greg Slomba, Kristan Hoffman, catjournalist, TWErvin2

Thank you to everyone who tagged mine.

Sharon


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Still caught up.
Come one people, write some books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Looks like Greta is the only new author here since I went into hibernation. 

A belated welcome, Greta and I tagged your book.

The good news, I will soon have a new one for you to tag. Reading it through today and then Jeff gets to rip through it. Hope to hit publish on Thursday.


----------



## David McAfee

kcmay said:


> I wonder, though... I saw Ronald's book tagged with david mcafee -- could someone explain the reason for doing that? Someone tagged my book with the title of another series that I didn't write, so I wondered.


I checked my tags and found several authors who've tagged my book with their names. Not sure why. Seems like that would only help me, rather than the other authors. For the record, I've never tagged my name on anyone else's book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

David McAfee said:


> I checked my tags and found several authors who've tagged my book with their names. Not sure why. Seems like that would only help me, rather than the other authors. For the record, I've never tagged my name on anyone else's book.


If they tagged their books with your name, that would help them. I can't understand the opposite, though. or the record, if someone adds another author's name to their tags, we don't tag them.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Catherine tagged your new one.  Ian - Out of A Dark Mind didn't have any tags - added new tags to others.

Linda


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

I checked my tags and found several authors who've tagged my book with their names. Not sure why. Seems like that would only help me, rather than the other authors. For the record, I've never tagged my name on anyone else's book.

David, you might want to contact Amazon and have the names removed.  I'm contacting them about some tags I want removed.  I blogged on the FTC Regulations this morning related to false advertising.  It's not a drastic thing, but could come back to haunt someone.  The complete article is at:

www.jacodypress.blogspot.com - FTC Regulations Effect on Review Bloggers and Social Media

Just one more thing for authors trying to make a living to worry about.

Linda


----------



## D.M. Trink

Okay-I'm slowly catching up!
Tagged today:
Laura Lond newest
Mel's
Greg's
William L.K's newest
Sharon Austin's
David McAfee's newest

Thanks to all for tagging mine!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY

http://www.amazon.com/Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-D-M-Trink/dp/1456360671


----------



## Lori Devoti

David McAfee said:


> I checked my tags and found several authors who've tagged my book with their names. Not sure why. Seems like that would only help me, rather than the other authors. For the record, I've never tagged my name on anyone else's book.


I've had this happen if I was mentioned in the dedication or if Amazon did a "buy these two together" thing. I guess some reader wanted to connect us. Maybe he/she is tracking my friendships....
Lori


----------



## Lori Devoti

Oh and I'm caught up. 
Lori


----------



## William Meikle

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> If they tagged their books with your name, that would help them. I can't understand the opposite, though. or the record, if someone adds another author's name to their tags, we don't tag them.


I don't either.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

There's a tag below the fold on Ariana's Pride that needs some downvotes. "Shrill" is a really weird thing to tag me. 

Thanks.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Gertie, I'll happily vote down "shrill" but am not sure how to do that?  Instructions, please. :  ) Thanks.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Have summoned all my tagging powers and blessed the new people:

Catherinedurkinrobin
Velicion (you had a few novels that I missed earlier)
Sharon Austin (ditto)

I'd just like to thank everyone who's tagged THE MARLOWE CONSPIRACY so far. This thread is the best!

By the way, for anyone who's missed the print version of my book, here it is below. Thanks in advance guys!!!

http://www.amazon.com/Marlowe-Conspiracy-M-G-Scarsbrook/dp/1456310968/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1292264778&sr=1-1


----------



## William Meikle

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> There's a tag below the fold on Ariana's Pride that needs some downvotes. "Shrill" is a really weird thing to tag me.
> 
> Thanks.


Done... down to 3 now


----------



## William Meikle

So you want something new to tag do you?

Well there's this...

As ever, all tags gratefully appreciated


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks for keeping my tagging finger in practice, Willie.


----------



## DavidRM

Tagged and more tagged.

Ollee ollee oxen freeze ... ?

-David


----------



## harpwriter

Small tagging spree today...one of these days, I will catch up entirely!


----------



## Karen Fenech

Gertie, I figured out how to vote down "shrill".  You're now down to 2 tags.  Hope this helps.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## D.M. Trink

Gertie,

I voted down shrill--you are down to 1 tag now for it

Delyse


----------



## Ricky Sides

Voted down "Shrill." Tagged Willie's new release.   Congratulations. Tagged the Marlowe paperback.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged Mostly Human and voted down Shrill.


----------



## JenniferShirk

catching up today.  

New ones I didn't have that I tagged:
Willie's new book
Steve
Velicon (except Out of Dark Mind) I didn't see any tags either but if you want me to add one, tell me what you'd like
catjournalist
farrellclaire
Greg
TWErwin Print and kindle (us and UK)
DmTrink

Whew! 

Thank you to everyone who tagged me!


----------



## Laura Lond

Tagged Willie's new book and Ian's two books; don't see any tags for Out of the Dark Mind either.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks for the downvotes, guys.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Velicion X3
Pound of Flesh


----------



## 28612

New here, and I'd love to jump in. But first wanted to check the rules of the pool.  I'm rather daunted by 310 pages of msgs/potential books listed to tag?  Where should I start tagging? 

TIA


----------



## JenniferShirk

Patricia McLinn said:


> New here, and I'd love to jump in. But first wanted to check the rules of the pool. I'm rather daunted by 310 pages of msgs/potential books listed to tag? Where should I start tagging?
> 
> TIA


Just tagged all your books, Patricia!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi Patricia, 

Welcome to the thread.   I tagged your Kindle books, and some of the paperbacks. One paperback had no price, so I assumed it was out of print. That one had no tags.


----------



## ClickNextPage

Caught up between my last post and this one.


----------



## Kenneth Rosenberg

Hi Patricia, Ricky and Jennifer...  I'm new here as well and just learning how everything works.  I'll go tag your books right now and start working my way back up this forum.  I'd love it if you could tag mine, too!  Thanks!

Kenneth


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi Patricia and Kenneth! Welcome to the thread!

I've tagged you both, x5 and x1.


----------



## Kenneth Rosenberg

Thanks Rhynedahll, I just saw my tags go from (2) to (3)!  I'll go tag you back.

Kenneth


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kenneth and Patricia, I tagged you both.

You can go back several pages and tag from there forward. Come back every day and you'll catch the newbies and the active taggers. Some people just drop by once a week or so and catch up. Some people have many, many books and we tag them all.  

Welcome and good luck.


----------



## Victorine

Tagged you, Patricia and Kenneth!  Welcome to the tagging game!  

Vicki


----------



## Karen Fenech

Kenneth and Patricia, I have tagged your books.  Good luck!

When tagging mine, I would appreciate if you could also include "romantic suspense" for Unholy Angels.  That tag can be found by clicking show all tags.  Sorry for the inconvenience and much appreciated!  : )

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Kenneth Rosenberg

Thanks Vicki and Patricia!  I've had my book up for about a week and I can see there's a lot to learn.  Quite the learning curve.  Thanks for helping me figure it all out.

Kenneth

P.S. And Karen, "romantic suspense" it is.   (and your other tags, too...)


----------



## Karen Fenech

Kenneth, lol - and thank you so much!  : )

Regards,
Karen


----------



## DavidRM

Sir. Tagging up caught. Sir.

-David


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Kenneth's book.   Welcome to the thread. 

Added the requested tag to Karen's book.


----------



## theaatkinson

got you Kenneth. and Victorine: I don't know why my tags weren't on your book, but they are now. sorry


----------



## mscottwriter

> New here, and I'd love to jump in. But first wanted to check the rules of the pool. I'm rather daunted by 310 pages of msgs/potential books listed to tag? Where should I start tagging?


I had the same problem, but a kind soul told me that the etiquette was to go back three pages and begin tagging there, then continue on with the new posts. It really saved me some stress!

I've tagged all the new folks. Glad to see you here


----------



## Guest

Alrighty, I'm all caught up now.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Catherine Durkin Robin (new book)
Velicion (all books)
Cat Journalist
William Meikle (latest book)
Patricia Mc Linn (all books)
Kenneth Rosenberg


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Welcome to all the new folks!

Man, I don't know if I can keep up... But I managed to catch up for now!

Kristan


----------



## DonnaFaz

Haven't been here for a week...had to call Hospice for my father. Good thoughts would be appreciated (but please don't snag up the thread with posts...I know you're out there pulling for him )

I tagged:
DIANA ESTILL
CHRIS BUNN
SHARON AUSTIN
LYDIA JOHNSON
IAN WOODHEAD
CHRIS STEDMAN
SCOTT NEUMYER
CATHY QUINN
MICHELLE SCOTT
CATHERINE ROBINSON
GRETA BEIGEL
MARGARET (down voted 'shrill')
WILLIE
PATRICIA MCLINN (*waving* We met at many RWA conferences!)
KENNETH ROSENBERG

Please tag me back: 
Merry-Go-Round: Kindle version, http://tiny.cc/4b5y9
Merry-Go-Round: Paperback, http://tiny.cc/d223u
Royal Seduction: http://www.amazon.com/Royal-Seduction-ebook/dp/B0041KLEDW/ 
Close Proximity: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004CRTR9M/

Thanks, and welcome to the thread!
~Donna Fasano~


----------



## William Meikle

Patricia McLinn said:


> New here, and I'd love to jump in. But first wanted to check the rules of the pool. I'm rather daunted by 310 pages of msgs/potential books listed to tag? Where should I start tagging?
> 
> TIA


Got you Patricia... I tag everybody who posts here.


----------



## William Meikle

Thanks for the Mostly Human tags folks... it's my first Kindle collaboration, so I'm interested in how it goes.

And I'm caught up to here.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Ricky, thank you so much for also tagging "romantic suspense" for Unholy Angels.  : )  

Regards,
Karen


----------



## JDChev

Caught up once again.

A big thanks for all the tags on my books!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Welcome to the thread Patricia and Kenneth - consider yourself tagged!

Willie, I got you new one, too.


----------



## JoeMitchell

Tagged:

My Sparkling Misfortune
The Magic Bracelet
The Battle
A Stranger in the Family
Principal of Love
Rodeo Nights
Widow Woman
The Games
The Role of a Lifetime
Travels in Ghana
No Cure for the Broken Hearted
Not Your Typical, Scantily-Clad Virgin Sacrifice
Orphan (The Key to Magic)
La causalité
GONE
BETRAYAL
UNHOLY ANGELS
The Girl Who Ran With Horses
Serene Morning & Other Tales of a Little Girl
Nostalgia
Baptism
Nasty, Brutish & Short Short
The Summoning Fire
One Insular Tahiti
The Secret Language of Crows
Anomaly
Blood Sisters
Twenty-Somewhere
The Eraser
The Merry-Go-Round

I still have lots of catching up to do, but I'm working at it.  Thanks for tagging me back!


----------



## Karen Fenech

Joe, thanks so much for tagging my books.  I greatly appreciate it.

I just tagged Shard Mountain, both Kindle edition and paperback edition.  Good luck!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Maud Muller

Patricia McLinn said:


> New here, and I'd love to jump in. But first wanted to check the rules of the pool. I'm rather daunted by 310 pages of msgs/potential books listed to tag? Where should I start tagging?
> 
> TIA


I'm all caught up again. Tagged all the books for new authors and the new books for the folks who have been around a while. Hope the newbies will tag me back.

Welcome Patricia. As far as where to start tagging, I'd suggest you start a few pages before your first post and tag from there. If you keep coming back, you will see posts from all the authors who are still active and tagging on this thread and you can tag them back. Plus you'll have a shot at remembering who you have already tagged. Hope this helps.


----------



## jwasserman

Tagged:
The Games
Role of a Lifetime
No Cure for The Broken Hearted
Blood Sisters
Smoke on the Water
Out of a Dark Mind
Mewsings
Courting the Clown
Stilettos no More
Four Years From Home
Blood Son


----------



## William Meikle

See, you shouldn't have complained about having nothing to tag... here's the 1st of 2 new ones today



As ever, all links gratefully appreciated


----------



## William Meikle

And another - a collection of 15 stories, some old, some new


----------



## Victorine

William, you are a MACHINE!  How long have you been writing?  The sheer volume of your books amaze me.

I am totally in awe of you!

(Oh, and tagged both of them!)

Vicki


----------



## DonnaFaz

Tagged both, Willie!

~Donna~


----------



## ericbt

I've read through some of this thread, but I'm still a little confused about tagging.  It was explained to me that tagging helps in search results and I get that, but how do I know what to tag a book that I haven't read?  I've heard some say to just agree with what's there, but then I read where some books are receiving inappropriate tags as some kind of punishment for perceived spamming, and I don't mean the obvious "spam" tag but something more subtle.  Like a romance being tagged homoerotic, when there isn't any in the book.  That tag might be appropriate to other romance novels, but not the one in question, but how would I know?  (Again, not having read the book.)  

I want to help, and of course I'd like my books tagged too, but I don't want to make a mistake agreeing with a tag that ultimately would be harmful.  Is there a simple method of determining which tags should be agreed with and which should not?


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged both new releases Willie. Congrats again.


----------



## William Meikle

Victorine said:


> William, you are a MACHINE! How long have you been writing? The sheer volume of your books amaze me.
> 
> I am totally in awe of you!
> 
> (Oh, and tagged both of them!)
> 
> Vicki


I started in '92. I'm on novel #20 at the moment, short story #312 plus a few novellas and ten screenplays... and speeding up.


----------



## Ricky Sides

ericbt said:


> I've read through some of this thread, but I'm still a little confused about tagging. It was explained to me that tagging helps in search results and I get that, but how do I know what to tag a book that I haven't read? I've heard some say to just agree with what's there, but then I read where some books are receiving inappropriate tags as some kind of punishment for perceived spamming, and I don't mean the obvious "spam" tag but something more subtle. Like a romance being tagged homoerotic, when there isn't any in the book. That tag might be appropriate to other romance novels, but not the one in question, but how would I know? (Again, not having read the book.)
> 
> I want to help, and of course I'd like my books tagged too, but I don't want to make a mistake agreeing with a tag that ultimately would be harmful. Is there a simple method of determining which tags should be agreed with and which should not?


Hi there,

Welcome to the thread.  I tagged your books. One has the tag *Doug's Kindle*. I didn't tag that one because it looks like a tag someone used to mark a book they'd added to their kindle.

To answer your question about which tags to tag, I usually watch for anything that appears odd and don't tag that as I did with your books. When I find something odd, I report it here. If it's a good tag the author will say so. Most of us don't tag other authors names if they show up in a book by a different author. Nor will we tag such obvious malicious tags as *spammer* or *terrible book*. There are some mean spirited people out there.

My own philosophy is to do no harm. If a tags looks as if it would hurt the author or the book, then I don't tag it, but those instances are rare.


----------



## William Meikle

Ricky Sides said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Welcome to the thread.  I tagged your books. One has the tag *Doug's Kindle*. I didn't tag that one because it looks like a tag someone used to mark a book they'd added to their kindle.
> 
> To answer your question about which tags to tag, I usually watch for anything that appears odd and don't tag that as I did with your books. When I find something odd, I report it here. If it's a good tag the author will say so. Most of us don't tag other authors names if they show up in a book by a different author. Nor will we tag such obvious malicious tags as *spammer* or *terrible book*. There are some mean spirited people out there.
> 
> My own philosophy is to do no harm. If a tags looks as if it would hurt the author or the book, then I don't tag it, but those instances are rare.


What Ricky said 

And I got you to Eric. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Amyshojai

Welcome to all the new folks in the thread--I've tagged you! I tag anyone/everyone in this thread.    And I appreciate folks who reciprocate (I looked that up, and even tried to spell it right   )


----------



## DonnaFaz

Eric, I agree with everything Ricky said. I also don't tag other authors names (i.e. an author or reader tags a romance novel 'Nora Roberts' as a comparison) and I don't tag words like 'recommended' or 'hot read'. However, I will tag a book with genre tags: sci-fi, mystery, fan-fiction, humor, etc. And I will tag other topics that the author feels is fitting: space, dragons, elves, witches, cats, dogs, divorce, relationships, marriage, etc.

Hope this helps.

I tagged your books, and welcome to the thread!

~Donna~


----------



## Laura Lond

Tagged all the new books.


----------



## DavidRM

Ayup.

-David


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Willie x3
Patricia x5
Eric x3
No Cure


----------



## Rhynedahll

I've tagged William x2 and Eric x 3.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your two new ones, Willie.

Eric, tagged your three and welcome to the thread.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi, folks!
The print editon of Orphan is finally up and I would appreciate any and all tags!


----------



## Amyshojai

I got Orphan. Congrats!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Rhynedahll said:


> Hi, folks!
> The print editon of Orphan is finally up and I would appreciate any and all tags!


Done.  Congratulations on the release of the paperback.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Orphan. Good luck with it.


----------



## ericbt

Wow! What did I get myself into?    
Thanks everyone for the warm welcomes and the tagging.  
It took a while but here's the list of who I've tagged to date.  Will do more tomorrow.

Ricky Sides
williemeikle
Amyshojai
DonnaFaz
Laura Lond
DavidRM
swcleveland
Rhynedahll
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake'
Bleekness


----------



## J.M Pierce

Well Vic stole my line, but it's been confirmed as true. Willie _is_ a machine! Every few years I get hooked on an author and Willie, I think you are the next in line my friend. Thanks for putting out so much for us to enjoy!

I can't believe how fast this thread moves. I was only gone for a couple of days and wow! I'm caught up now. Take care all!

J.M.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Ericbt, I tagged your three books, minus the tag "Doug's Kindle".  If you could also tag my books, I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks so much. 

Rhynedahll, I just tagged your new paperback.  All the best with the new edition of Orphan!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Laura Lond

Tagged Orphan. Congrats! The cover looks great.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

All caught up.  Got the following today:

Patricia
Kenneth
Willie  -- again!
Eric
Rhynedall

Thanks,
S


----------



## mscottwriter

Okay, tagged you all!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

caught up with

ericbt x 3
Orphan (paperback)


----------



## William Meikle

J.M. Pierce said:


> Well Vic stole my line, but it's been confirmed as true. Willie _is_ a machine! Every few years I get hooked on an author and Willie, I think you are the next in line my friend. Thanks for putting out so much for us to enjoy!


Plenty more to come  One of my publishers is currently preparing 5 of my novels (currently in print only), and another has several novels and a whole heap of short stories in the pipeline.

Willie


----------



## mamiller

New tags for me are 
Eric x3
JDChev x3

Been away from it a couple days...going backwards to make sure I didn't miss anyone.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.


----------



## DonnaFaz

I'm all caught up!

~Donna~


----------



## Rhynedahll

A big thank you to everyone for the fast tagging on the print edition of Orphan!

Thanks as well for the support and kindness!


----------



## mamiller

Sorry, Rhynedahll...I meant to list you before.  Got it!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged:

Joe Mitchell
Both Willie's new ones
ericbt
Rhynedahll - Orphan

Welcome to the new people and congrats on all the new releases!


----------



## ericbt

Tagged since last night.  I will try to do more later.

J.M. Pierce
Karen Fenech
Steven L. Hawk
mscott9985
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
mamiller


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

David McAfee: all
williemeikle: 3 new ones -- good luck!
Patricia McLinn: all -- welcome!
Kenneth Rosenberg
JoeMitchell
ericbt
Rhynedahll: new print edition

All caught up.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Quick question: is anyone having problems getting tags to stick to their UK titles? I've tried tagging my books on my own, and asked someone from the forums to try, and I'm not seeing any results. As in, if I look from a non-logged in account, there are no tags. And even logged in, the tag count never increases past 1.

Help? Any ideas?

Thanks!
Kristan


----------



## swcleveland

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Quick question: is anyone having problems getting tags to stick to their UK titles? I've tried tagging my books on my own, and asked someone from the forums to try, and I'm not seeing any results. As in, if I look from a non-logged in account, there are no tags. And even logged in, the tag count never increases past 1.


I have the same problem--no idea why or what to do about it.


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak

Please tag my new book, *Vestal Virgin*.

Thanks!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

swcleveland said:


> I have the same problem--no idea why or what to do about it.


HMMMM maybe it's not as bad as we think...?? I just went to amazon.co.uk and searched for your book. It came up, and I scrolled down. Not only no tags, but no SECTION for tags. So I refreshed. Upon reloading, the page revealed this:

kindle book(30)
action adventure(29)
kindle(29)
science fiction(29)
space adventure(29)
space opera(29)
speculative fiction(2
science fiction adventure(26)

A mystery indeed...

Kristan


----------



## Rhynedahll

SuzanneTyrpak said:


> Please tag my new book, *Vestal Virgin*.
> 
> Thanks!


Done!


----------



## Laura Lond

Kristan, I had problems with tags sticking on the UK site as well. I don't know what cured it, but they seem to be in place now. Perhaps it just takes time?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> HMMMM maybe it's not as bad as we think...?? I just went to amazon.co.uk and searched for your book. It came up, and I scrolled down. Not only no tags, but no SECTION for tags. So I refreshed. Upon reloading, the page revealed this:
> 
> kindle book(30)
> action adventure(29)
> kindle(29)
> science fiction(29)
> space adventure(29)
> space opera(29)
> speculative fiction(2
> science fiction adventure(26)
> 
> A mystery indeed...
> 
> Kristan


Not only that, but my UK tags are suddenly going up. They were stuck at 25 for weeks and now I'm up to 31.


----------



## ericbt

If I didn't say thank you before, let me apologize for my bad manners.  Thank you everyone for this thread and your help.  I went back a little ways and tagged more and I'll try to do more when I get another chance.
Thanks again, all.

mgscarsbrook
Andrew Ashling
JDChev
JoeMitchell
Eileen Muller
jwasserman
Victorine
Patricia McLinn
JenniferShirk
ClickNextPage
Kenneth Rosenberg
theapatra
Bards and Sages (Julie)
liam.judge
Kristan Hoffman
SuzanneTyrpak


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Suzanne, got your Vestal Virgins--looks interesting!


----------



## theaatkinson

got all the new ones!


----------



## Ricky Sides

SuzanneTyrpak said:


> Please tag my new book, *Vestal Virgin*.
> 
> Thanks!


Wow! I not only tagged it, I bought it! Now that's got to be one of the most interesting blurbs promoting a historical novel I've ever read. I'm impressed.


----------



## theaatkinson

Ricky Sides said:


> Wow! I not only tagged it, I bought it! Now that's got to be one of the most interesting blurbs promoting a historical novel I've ever read. I'm impressed.


me too! how could I not at .99


----------



## Ricky Sides

theapatra said:


> me too! how could I not at .99


I know.  I saw the price and just sat here blinking with my mouth open. A book this well researched for sale at $0.99? Suzanne, thank you.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Gertie & Laura-
Hmm, weird, but reassuring. 

Then if people don't mind, would you also tag my UK books:

Twenty-Somewhere
And if the tags don't show, you can copy & paste these (or make up your own): women s fiction, chick lit, contemporary, serial, kindle, amazon breakthrough novel awards, contemporary fiction, short stories, kindle authors, twenty-somewhere, twentysomething, twenty something, twenty-something, female friendship

The Eraser
Again, you can copy & paste these (or make up your own): kindle, amazon breakthrough novel awards, juvenile fiction, mischievous children, fantasy, magic, boy main character, kristan hoffman, short fiction, short story, short stories

Thanks, folks!
Kristan


----------



## Laura Lond

Kristan, I've tried to tag your UK releases, but I don't see any tags...


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Laura Lond said:


> Kristan, I've tried to tag your UK releases, but I don't see any tags...


I copied her choices and they should be visible now.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Kristan, got both in UK.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Gertie & Laura-
> Hmm, weird, but reassuring.
> 
> Then if people don't mind, would you also tag my UK books:
> 
> Twenty-Somewhere
> And if the tags don't show, you can copy & paste these (or make up your own): women s fiction, chick lit, contemporary, serial, kindle, amazon breakthrough novel awards, contemporary fiction, short stories, kindle authors, twenty-somewhere, twentysomething, twenty something, twenty-something, female friendship
> 
> The Eraser
> Again, you can copy & paste these (or make up your own): kindle, amazon breakthrough novel awards, juvenile fiction, mischievous children, fantasy, magic, boy main character, kristan hoffman, short fiction, short story, short stories
> 
> Thanks, folks!
> Kristan


Kristan, we have a thread for UK tagging. Most of us there have purchased in the UK so we have tagging privileges. You're better off posting over there.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Kristan, we have a thread for UK tagging. Most of us there have purchased in the UK so we have tagging privileges. You're better off posting over there.


Ohh, I didn't realize. Thanks! And thanks to everyone who got my UK books already. I can FINALLY see the tag counts rising!

Also, I'm caught up here. 

Kristan


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged and bought, Suzanne. I look forward to reading it.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Suzanne, I tagged Vestal Virgin.  All the best with this new release!  

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Maria Romana

Holy Moly! I was so far back, I couldn't believe it--back to Thanksgiving! *** hangs head in shame ***

But now, five numb fingers later, I am all caught up again. Got new peops, new books (read: Miekle the Machine), and requested tag changes. I even got some of you twice: I checked several books I was sure I'd tagged only to find I had not. After about 10 such books in a row, it dawned on me that I was logged in under my husband's account. That's what I get for letting the guy pick his own books!

Appreciate tags from any who haven't before:
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ in paper on Amazon
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ Kindle on Amazon
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ Kindle on Amazon UK

Thanks,
Maria


----------



## MrMiracle

I'll be happy to participate. I'll be working backwards and have only gone to page 311 so far. I've done the last five requested books that I've seen, and if I've missed anyone I'll work on theirs in the next group that I do.

So far:
Little Miss Straight Laced, by Maria Romana
Vestal Virgin, by Suzanne Tyrpak
Orphan: Key to Magic, by H. Jonas Rhynedahll
Variations on a Theme, by William Meikle
The Auld Mither, by William Meikle

I've tried to do a mix of 4 to 5 of the broad, genre-level tags and 4 to 5 of the more narrow tags just to mix things up a little.

My own book is linked below. My suggested tags are science fiction, mystery, robots, vigilante, police, ethics, future, cults, crime, and suspense.

The Founder's Face


----------



## Ricky Sides

MrMiracle said:


> I'll be happy to participate. I'll be working backwards and have only gone to page 311 so far. I've done the last five requested books that I've seen, and if I've missed anyone I'll work on theirs in the next group that I do.
> 
> So far:
> Little Miss Straight Laced, by Maria Romana
> Vestal Virgin, by Suzanne Tyrpak
> Orphan: Key to Magic, by H. Jonas Rhynedahll
> Variations on a Theme, by William Meikle
> The Auld Mither, by William Meikle
> 
> I've tried to do a mix of 4 to 5 of the broad, genre-level tags and 4 to 5 of the more narrow tags just to mix things up a little.
> 
> My own book is linked below. My suggested tags are science fiction, mystery, robots, vigilante, police, ethics, future, cults, crime, and suspense.
> 
> The Founder's Face


I tagged your book. I noticed that you hadn't tagged it yet. Don't forget to tag your own.


----------



## DavidRM

Tick tock tag. Tag tock tick.

-David


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

MrMiracle said:


> I'll be happy to participate. I'll be working backwards and have only gone to page 311 so far. I've done the last five requested books that I've seen, and if I've missed anyone I'll work on theirs in the next group that I do.
> 
> So far:
> Little Miss Straight Laced, by Maria Romana
> Vestal Virgin, by Suzanne Tyrpak
> Orphan: Key to Magic, by H. Jonas Rhynedahll
> Variations on a Theme, by William Meikle
> The Auld Mither, by William Meikle
> 
> I've tried to do a mix of 4 to 5 of the broad, genre-level tags and 4 to 5 of the more narrow tags just to mix things up a little.
> 
> My own book is linked below. My suggested tags are science fiction, mystery, robots, vigilante, police, ethics, future, cults, crime, and suspense.
> 
> The Founder's Face


Got yours.

Also tagged your UK titles, Kristan. They show 3 now. ??


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged _Founder's Face_


----------



## jwasserman

tagged all of yours



ericbt said:


> If I didn't say thank you before, let me apologize for my bad manners. Thank you everyone for this thread and your help. I went back a little ways and tagged more and I'll try to do more when I get another chance.
> Thanks again, all.
> 
> mgscarsbrook
> Andrew Ashling
> JDChev
> JoeMitchell
> Eileen Muller
> jwasserman
> Victorine
> Patricia McLinn
> JenniferShirk
> ClickNextPage
> Kenneth Rosenberg
> theapatra
> Bards and Sages (Julie)
> liam.judge
> Kristan Hoffman
> SuzanneTyrpak


----------



## Greg Slomba

Once again, I'm all caught up. I've got the newbies and everyone else's new releases, including Willie's ever growing collection.
Greg


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, David W. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Orphan (PB)
Vestal Virgin
Kristan UK x2
Founder's Face


----------



## Maria Romana

MrMiracle said:


> The Founder's Face


Gotcha, Mr. M. Welcome to the tagging thread!

--Maria


----------



## John Hamilton

Coming back to the tagging thread with my brand-new book, Isle Royale, my young-adult historical thriller.  Thanks in advance for tagging it, guys.  And now I'll start working my way backwards with all your posts and start tagging away!


----------



## JoeMitchell

Reposting EASY TAGGING INSTRUCTIONS for the new people who don't know:

1: Click the book to go to its Amazon page.
2: Type "tt" on your keyboard.  Yes, it's actually a secret keyboard command on the page.
3: A window pops up showing all the tags on the book already.
4: Click each tag you agree with and they'll fill up the box, then click save.
5: Done.  Next book...

The Easy Way!  Remember, "tt"


----------



## Ricky Sides

John Hamilton said:


> Coming back to the tagging thread with my brand-new book, Isle Royale, my young-adult historical thriller. Thanks in advance for tagging it, guys. And now I'll start working my way backwards with all your posts and start tagging away!


Done. Congratulations on the new release. Welcome back to the thread.


----------



## William Meikle

Thanks for all the tags folks. And welcome to the newcomers -- I'm caught up again


----------



## D.A. Boulter

JoeMitchell said:


> Reposting EASY TAGGING INSTRUCTIONS for the new people who don't know:
> 
> 1: Click the book to go to its Amazon page.
> 2: Type "tt" on your keyboard. Yes, it's actually a secret keyboard command on the page.
> 3: A window pops up showing all the tags on the book already.
> 4: Click each tag you agree with and they'll fill up the box, then click save.
> 5: Done. Next book...
> 
> The Easy Way! Remember, "tt"


Good instructions. However, the 'tt' only brings up the top 10 tags and you are allowed to tag up to 15.

And I'm caught up once again. Gonna have to look at this thread more often -- 6 pages is too far to fall behind!


----------



## mscottwriter

Okay, I've tagged everyone.  And I'm so pleased to see my own tagging numbers rising.  Thanks!!


----------



## JenniferShirk

I had A LOT of catching-up to do. 

New Ones I Tagged:

Clicknextpage
Kenneth
Julie
JoeMitchell
EileenMuller
Williemeikle (your new one)
ericbt
rynedahll (your print)
JMPierce
SuzanneT
Kristan (your UK books)
Meromana
MrMiracle
JohnJamilton

Thank you to ALL who have tagged me too!!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones, welcome one and all! Love to have y'all return the favor (if you haven't already *s*) Please note, both the Aging Cat and Kitten Care have both Kindle and print versions. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  

Got 
John Hamilton x 2
Kristen Hoffman x 2
MrMiracle


----------



## Lori Devoti

Miss a day and the list explodes! But I am caught up again!!
Lori


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

Once again into the fray.  I have a ton open in new tabs to tag, though I suspect some are ones I've just forgotten I already tagged...after a while it's all a blur!

D


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Steven L. Hawk said:


> Got yours.
> 
> Also tagged your UK titles, Kristan. They show 3 now. ??


Thanks Steven, and everyone who's been tagging! Yes, my UK tag counts are finally rising. 

Caught up.

Kristan


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Thanks Steven, and everyone who's been tagging! Yes, my UK tag counts are finally rising.
> 
> Caught up.
> 
> Kristan


Glad to hear that, Kristan.

John, got your new one. Good luck with it.


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged:

Mr.M
John Hamilton 
Maria, I didn't trust my memory and went back and confirmed that I'd tagged your books at some point.  : )

Thanks so much for tagging my books in return.  If you could, please also include "romantic suspense" for Unholy Angels that can be found when clicking see all tags.  Much appreciated!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## John Hamilton

Working my way up and down the list.  Thanks to everyone who's tagged Isle Royale!


----------



## Victorine

All caught up!  Congrats to those with new books out.  Yay!

Vicki


----------



## DavidRM

Tagging up can sometimes be so easy.

-David


----------



## DonnaFaz

All caught up! UK and US tag requests. Please tag me back.

~Donna~


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged John Hamilton's books, new and old.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Amy,

I'd missed one of your paperbacks. Sorry about that. I've tagged the Kitten paperback now. It has a *hip hop* tag. I vaguely recalled you having that tag on the other paperback, so I checked and it had been voted down. Therefore, I voted down hip hop on the Kitten paperback.


----------



## Maria Romana

Caught up again, and got your "romantic suspense" tag, Karen!

--Maria

_Little Miss Straight Lace_ in paper on Amazon
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ Kindle on Amazon
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ Kindle on Amazon UK


----------



## Amyshojai

Ricky Sides said:


> I've tagged the Kitten paperback now. It has a *hip hop* tag. I vaguely recalled you having that tag on the other paperback, so I checked and it had been voted down. Therefore, I voted down hip hop on the Kitten paperback.


Thanks Ricky--I haven't a clue where the "hip hop" came from, but yes--vote it down. *s*


----------



## Karen Fenech

Maria, thanks so much!  : )

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Laura Lond

Amyshojai said:


> Got the new ones, welcome one and all! Love to have y'all return the favor (if you haven't already *s*) Please note, both the Aging Cat and Kitten Care have both Kindle and print versions. Thanks in advance!


Got your paperbacks!

Tagged Kristan's UK releases as well.

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks Laura--I'd only gotten one of yours, now have tagged all three.


----------



## ClickNextPage

Caught up again.

I'm #1 or on page 1 in all my Africa categories!  Woo woo!  Thanks, all!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Got Patricia, Kenneth and Willie's new one.  Gertie you were at a -3 when I checked so I didn't try to down vote it.  Miss a day and geeze.  Welcome to all the newbies and thanks for reciprocating on tags.

Linda


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Got Eric x 3; Willie's other 2 new ones, Orphan paperback, John Hamilton x 2 (must have missed you earlier, John); Vestil Virgin, and I'm not sure who all else, but I'm pretty sure I'm all caught up at last.  Whew.


----------



## JenniferShirk

ClickNextPage said:


> I'm #1 or on page 1 in all my Africa categories! Woo woo! Thanks, all!


That's great!!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Got your new one, John.  All caught up.

S.


----------



## Greg Slomba

John, I've got yours. I'm all caught up.
Peace,
Greg


----------



## Lori Brighton

Been gone for awhile as I was pushing myself to finish a new book. New book is now out, The Mind Readers. If everyone could tag that book and tag The Ghost Hunter if you haven't, I'd appreciate it very much! Links should be on the pics below. And I'm slowing getting through all of your new books that started where I left off. 

Thanks!


----------



## jwasserman

hey guys,
id appreciate some love for my new novella- the story of a vampire guppy and the woman who hunted him

http://www.amazon.com/Night-Guppy-Chesterton-Vampire-ebook/dp/B004GHNFXM/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1292550161&sr=1-3


----------



## ericbt

Tagged:
meromana
MrMiracle
Greg Slomba
John Hamilton
D.A. Boulter
Lori Devoti
David.Niall.Wilson
Linda S. Prather Author
Lori Brighton
jwasserman


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Jamie got your new one.  Lori tagged all your tags except "comics" which didn't seem appropriate to me.  All caught up.



Linda


----------



## theaatkinson

gotcha lori


----------



## J.M Pierce

Well, I would be all caught up but none of the tags are showing for me.    I'll check back in later tonight or tomorrow morning. Hope everyone is doing well!

J.M.


----------



## John Hamilton

Whew!  Okay, caught up with the most recent posts, now to continue working my way backward.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Lori, Jamie... got you both.

S.


----------



## MrMiracle

Books tagged this post:
Night of the Guppy, by Sylvia Chesterton
The Mind Readers, by Lori Brighton
The Merry-Go-Round, by Donna Fasano
Royal Seduction, by Donna Clayton
Close Proximity, by Donna Clayton

Books previously tagged:
Little Miss Straight Laced, by Maria Romana
Vestal Virgin, by Suzanne Tyrpak
Orphan: Key to Magic, by H. Jonas Rhynedahll
Variations on a Theme, by William Meikle
The Auld Mither, by William Meikle


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got The Mind Readers and Night of the Guppy. Good luck to you both.


----------



## 28612

Thank you all so much for the welcomes, the explanations and the tags! (Hi there, Donna!)

I'm still working my way through.  I have tagged from pages 310-313 -- all I could find for the posters. (Willie, I'm sending you a bill for carpal tunnel treatment ;-).)  Doubles on some folks because I signed on in a different account after Amazon crashed my system.

I'll keep tagging until I catch up, then go back and check pages before my 1st post.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged _The Mind Readers_ and _Night of the Guppy_. Congratulations on the new releases.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged:

Night of the Guppy
The Mind Readers
The Ghost Hunter

Caught up for about 15 seconds.


----------



## Mel Comley

I'm all caught up, tagged Patricia, Lori, Eric and John.


Would appreciate the tagging back please.

Mel


----------



## William L.K.

I heard something that I thought would be useful.
After you tag someone, stay on the page for a minute if you can. It seems Amazon is becoming wary of 'tagging and running'.

I don't know if this is true or not, but I thought I should share the info with my tagging buddies.

I'm all caught up again.
Thanks for tagging in return!


----------



## Mel Comley

Sciffan, are we doing something wrong then? If that is the case wouldn't Amazon have deleted the tagging thread by now?


----------



## JenniferShirk

Lori Brighton said:


> Been gone for awhile as I was pushing myself to finish a new book. New book is now out, The Mind Readers. If everyone could tag that book and tag The Ghost Hunter if you haven't, I'd appreciate it very much! Links should be on the pics below. And I'm slowing getting through all of your new books that started where I left off.
> 
> Thanks!


Got them both.


----------



## JenniferShirk

jwasserman said:


> hey guys,
> id appreciate some love for my new novella- the story of a vampire guppy and the woman who hunted him
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Night-Guppy-Chesterton-Vampire-ebook/dp/B004GHNFXM/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1292550161&sr=1-3


Got it.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

John x2
Mind Readers
Night of the Guppy      (Laughing so hard I cried--great cover!)


----------



## Aris Whittier

All caught up...

Those that added one or a few more taggs I believe I got all those too!

Happy tagging....


----------



## Guest

jwasserman said:


> hey guys,
> id appreciate some love for my new novella- the story of a vampire guppy and the woman who hunted him
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Night-Guppy-Chesterton-Vampire-ebook/dp/B004GHNFXM/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1292550161&sr=1-3


Vampire...guppy?  

Waaaiiitttt, did I see a paranormal romance tag on that book?

***** is so confused now.

And Eric:

How did you manage to twist a review out of Faith? I've been trying to get her to write reviews for years to pick up some of the slack from my backlog. Did you bribe her with a pet dragon or something?


----------



## JenniferShirk

Aris Whittier said:


> All caught up...
> 
> Those that added one or a few more taggs I believe I got all those too!
> 
> Happy tagging....


You were a new one for me, Aris. But I got all your books now.


----------



## Aris Whittier

JenniferShirk said:


> You were a new one for me, Aris. But I got all your books now.


Thank you!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones.


----------



## jwasserman

Thanks for the quick tags, guys. I added:
Night Touch 
Widow Woman
The Eye of the Storm 
Fatal Embrace

And yes, Julie. My story is full of love, betrayal, and aquatic scromping. It might be one of the most erotic fish stories ever told. Hold on to your flippers.



Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> Vampire...guppy?
> 
> Waaaiiitttt, did I see a paranormal romance tag on that book?
> 
> Julie is so confused now.
> 
> And Eric:
> 
> How did you manage to twist a review out of Faith? I've been trying to get her to write reviews for years to pick up some of the slack from my backlog. Did you bribe her with a pet dragon or something?





JenniferShirk said:


> You were a new one for me, Aris. But I got all your books now.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

SuzanneTyrpak: Vestal Virgin
Kristan Hoffman: The Eraser (UK)
meromana: Two editions, had the other one already
MrMiracle: Welcome
John Hamilton: both
Karen Fenech: 'romantic suspense'-tag
Lori Brighton: both
jwasserman: the new one

All caught up again


----------



## Karen Fenech

Andrew, thank you so much for tagging romantic suspense for Unholy Angels. I appreciate it. : )

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Maria Romana

Caught up again!

Thanks,
Maria

_Little Miss Straight Lace_ in paper on Amazon
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ Kindle on Amazon
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ Kindle on Amazon UK


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pretty sure I'm up to date. Patricia, I'd already tagged you somewhere along the way, but I had missed a few tags on one. Now it's done.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Got you:

Mr. Miracle (welcome to the thread!)
John Hamilton
Lori Brighton
JWasserman (the new book)

All caught up again for now. Happy tagging everyone!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up! I should have a new one to add in the next week. 
Lori


----------



## Laura Lond

Caught up, tagged Mr.Miracle's book and two more that were new here since I last checked.


----------



## Amyshojai

Looks like I'm still caught up...for the weekend, one hopes.


----------



## Laura Lond

Got a new one out, need tags!  (No, I don't write that fast... Working on releasing my backlist.)



Thanks everyone!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your new/old one, Laura.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Listen to Your Heart is live less than 24 hours after I hit publish. Amazing. Lena could use some tagging love.



If the tags aren't showing up, copy and paste this.

romance, sweet romance, historical romance, historical novel, novel, World War I, fiction, kindle, kindle book, indie author, kindleboards author


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your new ones, Margaret and Laura. Congrats!


----------



## Laura Lond

Tagged _Listen to Your Heart_.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged both new releases.   Congratulations ladies.


----------



## MrMiracle

Books previously tagged:
Night of the Guppy, by Sylvia Chesterton
The Mind Readers, by Lori Brighton
The Merry-Go-Round, by Donna Fasano
Royal Seduction, by Donna Clayton
Close Proximity, by Donna Clayton

Books tagged this post:
Listen to Your Heart, by Margaret Lake
The Palace, by Laura Lond
A Dish Served Cold, by Andrew Ashling
Impending Justice, by Mel Comley
Mostly Human, by William Meikle

I'm currently hovering around page 309, daunting as it is.


----------



## Miriam Minger

I tagged Jennifer, Aris, Lori, Maria, and Laura so far.  Lots more to catch up on, though.  New puppy at home is keeping me running!  

Miriam


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Miriam Minger said:


> I tagged Jennifer, Aris, Lori, Maria, and Laura so far. Lots more to catch up on, though. New puppy at home is keeping me running!
> 
> Miriam


Gotta teach that puppy to tag.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged Gertie and Laura's newest!


----------



## ericbt

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> And Eric:
> 
> How did you manage to twist a review out of Faith? I've been trying to get her to write reviews for years to pick up some of the slack from my backlog. Did you bribe her with a pet dragon or something?


Actually, all I did was ask. But I think the fact that her son loved the story and repeatedly asked to have it read to him had a lot to do with it.

Tagged this round:
melcom
scififan
Aris Whittier
Laura Lond (new one)
Miriam Minger


----------



## Karen Fenech

Gertie and Laura, I tagged your new ones.  All the best with these new releases!  : ) 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up to here


----------



## Amyshojai

Puppies are a great excuse to miss a few tags. (ahem)


----------



## Miriam Minger

More tags:  Joseph Mitchell, Eric Thomasta, John Hamilton, Patricia McLinn, and Margaret Lake.  Puppy's sleeping...yeah!  She was born on the same day--a few hours later--I lost my beloved Golden Retriever of 11 years, Maddie.  A Golden, too.  Joy out of sorrow....

Miriam


----------



## Laura Lond

Quick question - how do you guys put more than 3 books in your siggy? There is a limit for 1000 characters, and those book links are looooong... I must be doing something wrong, but I can't add the 4th one.


----------



## chris.truscott

Done!

If someone could go and click on the tags that exist for mine, I'd love that. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B0045OUDOK/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


----------



## Ricky Sides

chris.truscott said:


> Done!
> 
> If someone could go and click on the tags that exist for mine, I'd love that.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B0045OUDOK/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


Done. Welcome to the thread. 

Laura,

Regarding your question, it's all in the code manipulation, but I'm afraid I don't know much about working with link codes. It's my understanding that there are sections that can be trimmed, but you don't won't to trim the wrong section. It would still work, but Kindleboards would lose their affiliate cut off sales directed to Amazon from their web site. A friend did mine for me.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged _Stumbling Forward_ for Chris and looks like I'm caught up!


----------



## J.M Pierce

All caught up!


----------



## kyrin

I was so busy putting the finishing touches on the new book, I fell behind in my tagging.

I should be caught up by late tonight. In the meantime, can you tag my new book, Fall from Grace.

It can use a little love. Thanks.



Richard


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Hi Richard, 
I tried tagging Fall from Grace UK but it told me I had already tagged it. As there was only one tick on some of the tags that seemed unlikely.   I will try again later.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Richard and Chris. Good luck to both of you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Laura Lond said:


> Quick question - how do you guys put more than 3 books in your siggy? There is a limit for 1000 characters, and those book links are looooong... I must be doing something wrong, but I can't add the 4th one.


Set up and copy your link as usual. Then go to www.tinypic.com. Paste the link in there and the program will shorten it for you. Then copy the new link and paste it in your siggy.

I need to do that myself.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Fall From Grace.   Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Lori Devoti

I am caught up and my new one is live.  
If people could tag When Gargoyles Fly  I would appreciate it! 
Thanks!!
Lori


----------



## Ricky Sides

Lori Devoti said:


> I am caught up and my new one is live.
> If people could tag When Gargoyles Fly  I would appreciate it!
> Thanks!!
> Lori


Gone.  Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## JenniferShirk

oK. Tagged some new ones:

Gertie's new one 
Laura's new one
Chris
Miriam (all of your books)
Kyrin (both books)

Thanks!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your new one, Lori. My we've all been busy, haven't we.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> My we've all been busy, haven't we.


Yep. Next month I hope to release my work in progress. I'll definitely be putting Claws in here for tagging.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Yep. Next month I hope to release my work in progress. I'll definitely be putting Claws in here for tagging.


We'll look forward to it!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

William Meikle ("The Auld Mither")
William Meikle ("Variations On A Theme")
eric bt (all books)
Rhynedall (Print edition of Orphan)
Suzanne Tyrpak (newest book)
Kristan Hoffman (U.K. books)
Mr Miracle
John Hamilton (new book)
Lori Brighton ("The Mind Readers")
jwasserman (newest book)
Laura Lond (new book)
Margaret Lake (new book)
chris.truscott
Kyrin ("Fall From Grace")
Lori Devoti (new book)


----------



## ericbt

Tagged this session:
chris.truscott
kyrin
Lori Devoti (Gargoyles)


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

All caught up!  Tagged:

Laura
Margaret
Christopher
Lori

Thanks all,
S.


----------



## Rhynedahll

kyrin said:


> I was so busy putting the finishing touches on the new book, I fell behind in my tagging.
> 
> I should be caught up by late tonight. In the meantime, can you tag my new book, Fall from Grace.
> 
> It can use a little love. Thanks.
> 
> Richard


Got it!


----------



## Steve Silkin

Caught up again: Tagged books by:

Patricia McLinn
William Meikle
Ian Woodhead
Meikle-Savile
John Hamilton
Lori Brighton
Laura Lond
Eric B. and Lanin D. Thomasma

If you reciprocate, I'll appreciate!


----------



## Lori Devoti

Thanks, all, for the tags. Looks like I am still caught up. 
here is the link again to my new one... When Gargolyes Fly.
Lori


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up again.  'Gargoyle romance'?  Now there's a tag you don't often see.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new ones--congrats! (love the idea of gargoyes...)
amy


----------



## swcleveland

All caught up with the new ones!


----------



## Laura Lond

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Set up and copy your link as usual. Then go to www.tinypic.com. Paste the link in there and the program will shorten it for you. Then copy the new link and paste it in your siggy.
> 
> I need to do that myself.


Thank you Gertie!! 

Tagged the new books.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Steve Silkin said:


> Caught up again: Tagged books by:
> 
> Patricia McLinn
> William Meikle
> Ian Woodhead
> Meikle-Savile
> John Hamilton
> Lori Brighton
> Laura Lond
> Eric B. and Lanin D. Thomasma
> 
> If you reciprocate, I'll appreciate!


I just checked all of yours, thinking I had missed one, but nope, already tagged.


----------



## theaatkinson

got the new ones. Gertie, I noticed you had a review already. waaaaay to go!

I also noticed that Anamoly comes up as the first novel under transgender tag. yay. power of the click. thanks guys


----------



## MrMiracle

Books tagged this post:
When Gargoyles Fly, by Lori Devoti
Stumbling Forward, by Christopher Truscott
The Crimson-Eyed Dragon, by D.M. Trink
THe Eye of the Storm, by William L. K.
Flank Hawk, by Terry W. Ervin

Currently on page 308 and working backwards.

Gargoyle romance, eh?  I think Buena Vista might have gotten to that one first.


----------



## Beth O

DavidRM said:


> My favorite tag today: *Amish romance* (from the CreateSpace community tag swap)
> 
> And I'm caught up.
> 
> -David


Don't laugh, my agent told me Amish romance is very hot right now. No joke. And no, I'm NOT going to write an Amish romance


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Think I'm all caught up. Can those of you who already tagged Star Chosen (in my sig below) go back there and specifically tag it as the following:
*christian science fiction*
and
*christian scifi*, as it would be most appreciated. Those two important labels have been overlooked, due to a glitch.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

theapatra said:


> got the new ones. Gertie, I noticed you had a review already. waaaaay to go!


That was high praise from Jeff.



> I also noticed that Anamoly comes up as the first novel under transgender tag. yay. power of the click. thanks guys


Those red checks do add up. Sounds like a good tag to be in first place.


----------



## Beth O

Whew! Just tagged 19 pages. Got the following:

Jennifer Shirk
Marlowe Conspiracy (PB)
New tage for Unholy Angels
Larry Enright x2
Destill x3
Sharon Austin x2
Wanna Marry a Russian Woman
Ian Woodhead x4
Chris Stedman
Scott Neumyer
Cathy Quinn x3
Michelle Scott
Learning Curves
Mewsings
Mostly Human
Pat McLinn (the ones I hadn't already gotten from eloop)
Ken Rosenberg
Shard Mountain (checked it and already tagged)
Night of the Guppy -- go Sylvia!
The Auld Mither
Variations on a Theme
Eric Thomasma x3
Orphan (PB)
Vestal Virgin
Founder's Face
John Hamilton x2
Lori Brighton x2
The Palace
Listen to Your Heart
Stumbling Forward
Fall fromGrace
When Gargoyles Fly -- I'm not gonna ask!
Star Chosen with the two new tags.

New taggers and returning taggers -- If you could tag me back I'd appreciate it.

Everyone, if you haven't already, can you please tag "women's fiction" for "How I Learned to Love the Walrus." It's one of the buried ones so you have to click the see more tags link. Thank you!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004A8ZVM0/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

And how do you "vote down" a tag? Because I'd like to vote down "comics." I have no idea who put it there or why, but it definitely wasn't me.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Laura Lond

Joe Chiappetta said:


> Think I'm all caught up. Can those of you who already tagged Star Chosen (in my sig below) go back there and specifically tag it as the following:
> *christian science fiction*
> and
> *christian scifi*, as it would be most appreciated. Those two important labels have been overlooked, due to a glitch.


Done! (Are all your works Christian books?)


----------



## kyrin

My tagging frenzy is over for the time being.

I am almost caught up again. Next time, I will borrow the tagging bot.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Beth O, I had already tagged your book "Women's Fiction" and Joe, I added the two Christian SciFi tags.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

Laura Lond: The Palace
Margaret Lake: Listen to you Heart
Chrisopher Truscott: Stumbling Forward
Richard Jackson: Fall from Grace
Lori Devoti: When Gargoyles Fly
Joe Chiappetta: Star Chosen (special tags)


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Laura, you asked if all my books are Christian. The answer is yes.

As for tagging, I think I'm all caught up.


----------



## J.M Pierce

All caught up again. I also tagged Joe's Christian tags and checked on the Women's Fiction tag, but had already tagged it. Happy Sunday!

J.M.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks everyone. The tags for Listen To Your Heart are mounting up.


----------



## Aris Whittier

All caught up!

Gertie, for some reason I'd only had one of your books tagged...I've got them all now  

Joe and Beth I got your taggs too!


----------



## Kristen Painter

I want to throw my new book, The Perfect Dish, into the tagging mix: http://www.amazon.com/The-Perfect-Dish-ebook/dp/B004GKNM50

I'm headed to church, but will work on reciprocating when I get back!


----------



## William Meikle

Kristen Painter said:


> I want to throw my new book, The Perfect Dish, into the tagging mix: http://www.amazon.com/The-Perfect-Dish-ebook/dp/B004GKNM50
> 
> I'm headed to church, but will work on reciprocating when I get back!


Done.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

I've suddenly started getting orders for my print version of Something to Read on the Plane. Don't know if it was all the tags you guys did for me, or the coming holiday.  In case it's the tags, here it is again.

http://www.amazon.com/Something-Read-Plane-Jan-Hurst-Nicholson/dp/0958497842/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1292775946&sr=1-1

thanks


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristen Painter said:


> I want to throw my new book, The Perfect Dish, into the tagging mix: http://www.amazon.com/The-Perfect-Dish-ebook/dp/B004GKNM50
> 
> I'm headed to church, but will work on reciprocating when I get back!


Always good to see your book covers you Kristen. All tagged.

Here's my new one.

www.tinyurl.com/heart-us


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I've suddenly started getting orders for my print version of Something to Read on the Plane. Don't know if it was all the tags you guys did for me, or the coming holiday.  In case it's the tags, here it is again.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Something-Read-Plane-Jan-Hurst-Nicholson/dp/0958497842/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1292775946&sr=1-1
> 
> thanks


Tagging really does help.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

All caught up with the new books and special tags.

Thanks all,
S.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

thanks for tags  

Tagged
Kristen Painter


----------



## Lori Brighton

Okay, I have finally caught up! Tagged all I hadn't and all I could, including paperbacks. I couldn't tag UK books; for some reason it won't let me. If you could please tag my two books below, if you haven't, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## JenniferShirk

Just tagged books that were new for me:

Joe and Beth (the new tags they wanted)
Kristen's books
Jan's print book

all caught up.

Thanks again, everyone!!


----------



## theaatkinson

gotcha kristen. pretty steamy covers.


----------



## Kristen Painter

Got everyone who posted after me. Will start working up the other way soon.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up....and where can I get a tagging bot?!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

I'm sorry, there's only one and if you haven't booked it, you are out of luck for the rest of the year (and probably next as well).  Shoulda got yer name in early.


----------



## Amyshojai

(plotting to bot-nap the tag-bot at earliest oppor-botany-tunity).  BWAAA-HAHAHAHA! *twirling mustache*

amy *should have shaved*


----------



## William Meikle

Amyshojai said:


> (plotting to bot-nap the tag-bot at earliest oppor-botany-tunity). BWAAA-HAHAHAHA! *twirling mustache*
> 
> amy *should have shaved*


I've got a degree in Bot-any if that helps?


----------



## Amyshojai

(chanting...) "How much bot could any-bot plot if a tag-bot could bot any?"

amy *needs to do real work but having too much fun!*


----------



## Scott Neumyer

All caught up on tagging here! If you haven't got mine yet, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## kcmay

I think I'm caught up again. Here are my links for those who haven't tagged me yet:

Venom:
Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004EBT3HW
Print: http://www.amazon.com/Venom-Vipers-K-C-May/dp/1453802746/

Kinshield:
Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003XT5IYI
Print: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1453805869/

Sacrifice:
Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0040ZN166

Thanks!


----------



## Karen Fenech

I have now also tagged:

Lori Brighton - The Mind Readers
J Wasserman - Night of the Guppy
Christopher Truscott - Stumbling Forward
Richard Jackson - Fall From Grace
Beth O - I had already tagged "women's fiction" for How I Learned To Love The Walrus, but I voted down "comics".  Thanks for also tagging romantic suspense for Unholy Angels. I appreciate it.
Kristen Painter 
Jan, I went back to check and I had tagged your print edition. Great news that you're sales have picked up.  All the best.
Scott Neumyer - I had already tagged Ghost Hunter

If you haven't already tagged my books, please do.  I'd greatly appreciate it.  Thanks! : )

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

All caught up here with the new tags.
Thanks everyone for tagging my Star Chosen book with the following tags that accidentally got left out:
*christian science fiction* and
*christian scifi*


----------



## kahuna

*Kristen Painter
Eric BT
Mr Miracle
Patricia McLinn
Kenneth Rosenbery*

I went to the amazon page for your book and tagged your book's product tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me "relationships," "love," "sexuality," "romance," "erotica," "psychology," "self help," "spirituality," "passion," "erotic," "sensual," "lovers," and "health."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## ericbt

Tagged this session:
Steve Silkin
Beth O
Joe Chiappetta
Kristen Painter
kahuna


----------



## jwasserman

Tagged: 

The Ghost Hunter
Heart of Fire
Armed With Intergalactic Weapons Not Of This World: An autobiographical science fiction voyage of Silly Daddy 
The Battle
The Gift of Fury
The Palace (The Adventures of...)


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Laura, Lori and Gertie - got your new ones.  Kristen got yours.  Chris, welcome to the exchange, you're tagged.  I do believe I'm caught up.  Checked several others but were already tagged.


Linda


----------



## J.M Pierce

Caught up!


----------



## Learnmegood

Up to date!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags 

_The Breadwinners_ was inadvertently tagged with 'depression' when it should be 'the great depression'. It now has 94 'depression' tags and is #1 in depression. 
I would appreciate if you could down vote it for me.
I would also like to add 'romance' but I've done my 15 tags, so if someone could add that I'd appreciate it.

thanks for your help.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there folks,

All caught up, including the special requests. 

Merry Christmas,
Ricky


----------



## Rhynedahll

Kristen Painter said:


> I want to throw my new book, The Perfect Dish, into the tagging mix: http://www.amazon.com/The-Perfect-Dish-ebook/dp/B004GKNM50
> 
> I'm headed to church, but will work on reciprocating when I get back!


Got it! 

Lori, I had missed Whe_n Gargoyles Attack_ on my first pass. Sorry about that. I've got it now.

On _The Breadwinners_: I actually had thought you meant the time period when I checked it. Sorry. I've unchecked and downvoted.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

On _The Breadwinners_: I actually had thought you meant the time period when I checked it. Sorry. I've unchecked and downvoted.
[/quote]

thanks for the down vote


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

I just down-voted "depression" on Jan's book, and completed the other special request.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Joe Chiappetta said:


> I just down-voted "depression" on Jan's book, and completed the other special request.


----------



## JenniferShirk

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Thanks for tags
> 
> _The Breadwinners_ was inadvertently tagged with 'depression' when it should be 'the great depression'. It now has 94 'depression' tags and is #1 in depression.
> I would appreciate if you could down vote it for me.
> I would also like to add 'romance' but I've done my 15 tags, so if someone could add that I'd appreciate it.
> 
> thanks for your help.


Added romance. And didn't need to down vote because I had tagged "great depression" but not depression.


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Lord help me... I'm caught up, but I'm not sure I'll be able to use my pointer finger ever again! 

Kristan


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Lord help me... I'm caught up, but I'm not sure I'll be able to use my pointer finger ever again!
> 
> Kristan


Think of it as a spot exercise. That finger is now so strong you could probably poke a hole in a mugger.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Phew! Finally caught up on:

Margaret - Listen To Your Heart (good luck with it!)
Chris.truscott
Kyrin - Fall From Grace
Lori Devoti
Beth O
Kristen Painter

Just a reminder, the Paperback version of THE MARLOWE CONSPIRACY is out and it could use some love for the holidays!

http://www.amazon.com/Marlowe-Conspiracy-M-G-Scarsbrook/dp/1456310968/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1292864446&sr=8-8

Merry Tagging everyone!!!


----------



## JoeMitchell

Tagged:
Fatal Embrace
Foolish Notions
The Truth About Being A Bass Fisherman's Wife
The Doom Guardian
Bardic Tales and Sage Advice Vol 2
Beneath the Surface of Things
Dog & Cat ComPETability
Night of the Guppy - Book 1
Listen To Your Heart
The Marlowe Conspiracy
Lost, a vampire romance
Dialogue: More Than Just Talk
Love is All Around
The Palace
SEAMS16: A New Home
SEAMS16: Arrival ...24 tags on 'Dougs Kindle'? Who's Doug? I didn't add another.
Sam And The Dragon
Stumbling Forward
Orphan: Key to Magic I [Paperback]
Duality - A Novella
Fall from Grace
The Cemetery Vote
Too Lucky
The Telescope Builder
The Forbidden Stories
The Founder's Face
Armed With Intergalactic Weapons
How I Learned to Love the Walrus
The Mind Readers
The Ghost Hunter, a Paranormal Romance
Jimmy Stone's Ghost Town


----------



## Guest

jwasserman said:


> And yes, *****. My story is full of love, betrayal, and aquatic scromping. It might be one of the most erotic fish stories ever told. Hold on to your flippers.


But is there a shark in it? I'm not much for guppies. More of an apex predator sort of girl. 

AND...I am now caught up.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

JenniferShirk said:


> Added romance. And didn't need to down vote because I had tagged "great depression" but not depression.


Many thanks.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

tagged:

Kristen Painter: new one
Jan Hurst-Nicholson: less depressed breadwinners
mgscarsbrook: paperback version

Is there perhaps a problem with Amazon? My tags haven't gone up the last three days.


----------



## harpwriter

Another 25 page tagging spree! The fun never ends!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged.   Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Keith, just tagged your new one.  All the best with this new release!  : )

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Tagged the new ones and downvoted "depression" for Jan.  All caught up.

S.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your new one, Keith. Good luck with it.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your new one Keith, congrats!


----------



## William Meikle

Bleekness said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> New book released today, and it'd be great if you tag it. I'll be tagging any new books from page 311 and up.
> 
> Thank you,
> Keith


Got you. Great cover!


----------



## klenart

Wow I'm late to the party, I guess, but I'll take any tags I can get as all my stuff mostly have only the original tags I put on it.

If you're really feeling generous, you can click the "cancer titles" link in my sig to tag however many of the 12 titles I have on offer.

If you don't have that much time, then these are the ones that probably need the attention the most. Thanks so much in advance! I'll work my way through this long thread tagging all of the titles I can as time permits... but if you send me a PM I'll jump to yours specifically and prioritize tagging your stuff.

Kindle Slider Puzzles
Hanoi Puzzle Deluxe for Kindle (16 Interactive Puzzles Variations)
Simple Word Find: Compilation of Vol 1-5
Word Mix-Ups
Cat Jump (Interactive Puzzle for Kindle)


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up!


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Klenart x4
Bleekness


----------



## Ricky Sides

klenart said:


> Wow I'm late to the party, I guess, but I'll take any tags I can get as all my stuff mostly have only the original tags I put on it.
> 
> If you're really feeling generous, you can click the "cancer titles" link in my sig to tag however many of the 12 titles I have on offer.
> 
> If you don't have that much time, then these are the ones that probably need the attention the most. Thanks so much in advance! I'll work my way through this long thread tagging all of the titles I can as time permits... but if you send me a PM I'll jump to yours specifically and prioritize tagging your stuff.
> 
> Hanoi Puzzle Deluxe for Kindle (16 Interactive Puzzles Variations)
> Simple Word Find: Compilation of Vol 1-5
> Word Mix-Ups
> Cat Jump (Interactive Puzzle for Kindle)


Done.  Welcome to the thread. The cat game book has a tag that says "needs more instructions to play." I didn't tag that one.


----------



## William Meikle

klenart said:


> Wow I'm late to the party, I guess, but I'll take any tags I can get as all my stuff mostly have only the original tags I put on it.
> 
> If you're really feeling generous, you can click the "cancer titles" link in my sig to tag however many of the 12 titles I have on offer.
> 
> If you don't have that much time, then these are the ones that probably need the attention the most. Thanks so much in advance! I'll work my way through this long thread tagging all of the titles I can as time permits... but if you send me a PM I'll jump to yours specifically and prioritize tagging your stuff.
> 
> Hanoi Puzzle Deluxe for Kindle (16 Interactive Puzzles Variations)
> Simple Word Find: Compilation of Vol 1-5
> Word Mix-Ups
> Cat Jump (Interactive Puzzle for Kindle)


Got you. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Greg Slomba

All caught up once again. I've got the new folks, and everyone's "new arrivals."


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

All caught up again. Tagging is sure something that I never imagined I would find interesting, yet I do.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up again.  Soon I hope to have a new book up myself.  Gotta get back to proofing!


----------



## Ricky Sides

D.A. Boulter said:


> All caught up again. Soon I hope to have a new book up myself. Gotta get back to proofing!


Me too, only I'm still working on the ending. 

You guys get to see it first. Jason911 did it for me.


----------



## Amyshojai

Wowser...that cat face will surely get some attention! Neat! (rhetorical question...why are cats always the evil creature and dogs the hero?) I'm assuming "evil" with the red eyes?


----------



## Ricky Sides

I love both cats and dogs. I feed a feral cat at work daily.  

But to address your question in my case it's the storyline.

The premise is a pet food company is working with an experimental cat food laced with hormones and appetite enhancers. This food causes cats to add muscle, gain weight, and exhibit extremely aggressive behavior. When an employee threatens to expose the pet food company, she finds herself out of work, her home ransacked, and all of her carefully gathered proof missing. Meanwhile, back at the animal test lab, an employee, who is a clandestine animal rights activist, releases a large number of the cats involved in the testing because they are scheduled to be euthanized. These bigger, stronger, and more aggressive cats begin to prey on small game in the area. And then the ravenous cats begin to attack people.

That food was formulated for cats, but when an employee feeds it to his two Rottweilers, bad things happen. When rats get into a condemned lot of the food, things get worse.

I should add that the real villain in this book isn't an animal. The animals are actually victims that go on a feeding frenzy and have to be stopped.


----------



## Amyshojai

Interesting premise, Ricky. I've visited/toured several major pet food company manufacturing facilities in the US and England, as well as where the feeding trials are done (I've been a spokesperson for one company for several years *s*) so will be interested to read this. Yep, sounds like the animals are the victims.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Great. I'll send you a smashwords coupon for a copy when it's past the editing phase. Maybe you can tell me if I get the behavior of the cat hero wrong.   I almost PMed you at one point to ask you to read an advance copy because of your field of writing, but I didn't want to bug you.

There's a lot more to the plot that I couldn't say because of spoilers.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Bleekness said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> New book released today, and it'd be great if you tag it. I'll be tagging any new books from page 311 and up.
> 
> Thank you,
> Keith


Got it tagged. 

Also got Klenart x4.


----------



## Katie Salidas

Can I join the party or am I too late? I brought my tagging fingers. 

Links for my books are in my siggy. 

Should I start tagging from the bottom up or try and go from page 1? Hmmmm (That's a lot of tagging.)


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your books Katie.   Welcome to the thread. 

Actually, I'd tagged the middle book at some time in the past, but I just tagged the rest.


----------



## Katie Salidas

Tagged so far...

swcleveland
Ricky Sides -I've tagged some of your books before (did I get you on the FB tag group?)
williemeikle - I've tagged some of your books before (did I get you on the FB tag group?)
Greg Slomba
Joe Chiappetta
D.A. Boulter
Amyshojai
Rhynedahll


----------



## Katie Salidas

Working my way backwards (Man there's a lot of pages.) I've noticed many of you have hundreds of tags. That's really impressive. Kudos!!

Tagged:

Jan Hurst-Nicholson
JenniferShirk
Kristan Hoffman
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake'
mgscarsbrook
JoeMitchell
Bards and Sages (Julie)
Andrew Ashling
harpwriter
Bleekness
Karen Fenech
Steven L. Hawk
klenart


----------



## klenart

Ricky Sides said:


> Done.  Welcome to the thread. The cat game book has a tag that says "needs more instructions to play." I didn't tag that one.


Thanks and thanks for pointing that out. The ONLY review I get on the thing and the reader can't figure out the controls. I help in a comment thread on his original review. He eventually gets is and says "thanks" but never edits the review. Now the first thing everyone sees is someone saying the puzzle is hard or impossible to control. Ahhhhh!


----------



## Amyshojai

Ricky Sides said:


> Great. I'll send you a smashwords coupon for a copy when it's past the editing phase. Maybe you can tell me if I get the behavior of the cat hero wrong.  I almost PMed you at one point to ask you to read an advance copy because of your field of writing, but I didn't want to bug you.
> 
> There's a lot more to the plot that I couldn't say because of spoilers.


Great! Love to take a look. I may ask for a return of the favor when I (finally!) get my fiction WIP finished. *s*


----------



## DavidRM

Bing! No...uhm...bang? Tang? Tag? Yes. That's it: Tag!

-David


----------



## KatieKlein

I'd love to play! (I had no idea tagging was so important!) If you'd tag me, I'd greatly appreciate it (link in the signature). 
I'll get started as well. 
Thanks!


----------



## JoeMitchell

Tagged:
Flight of the Cookie Dough Mansion
Hanoi Puzzle Deluxe for Kindle
Simple Word Find: Compilation of Vol 1-5
Word Mix-Ups
Cat Jump
Hunters & Prey
Immortalis Carpe Noctem
Halloween Fantasies
The Guardian


----------



## Ricky Sides

Katie Salidas said:


> Ricky Sides -I've tagged some of your books before (did I get you on the FB tag group?)


Probably. I have some registered at the Tag My Books on Amazon site.



Bleekness said:


> Ricky, this sounds like my kinda evil corporation story. I hope it's a best seller for you .
> 
> And I _really_ like the cover!


Actually, the moral issues aside, the corporation is innocent of any wrongdoing. An individual is the responsible party. Thank you for the sentiment. I love the cover too. Jason did a great job.



Amyshojai said:


> Great! Love to take a look. I may ask for a return of the favor when I (finally!) get my fiction WIP finished. *s*


I'd love to assist in any way I can. Transitioning from non fiction to fiction can be a great experience. You have so much more latitude. I try to carefully research my books and keep things plausible, although at times I do push the boundary a bit.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

klenart said:


> Wow I'm late to the party, I guess, but I'll take any tags I can get as all my stuff mostly have only the original tags I put on it.
> 
> If you're really feeling generous, you can click the "cancer titles" link in my sig to tag however many of the 12 titles I have on offer.
> 
> If you don't have that much time, then these are the ones that probably need the attention the most. Thanks so much in advance! I'll work my way through this long thread tagging all of the titles I can as time permits... but if you send me a PM I'll jump to yours specifically and prioritize tagging your stuff.
> 
> Hanoi Puzzle Deluxe for Kindle (16 Interactive Puzzles Variations)
> Simple Word Find: Compilation of Vol 1-5
> Word Mix-Ups
> Cat Jump (Interactive Puzzle for Kindle)


Got all 12. We're used to tagging multiple books so I'm sure you'll get a lot of tags.

If you tag back several pages and then tag forward from here, you'll eventually pick up all the active taggers. Some people only drop by once a week, but you'll find this thread moves pretty fast.

When you're on a product page, press tt and it will bring you to a window with the tags listed. You can click on each one and then save. Makes it easier.

The link to my author central page is in my siggy. Please tag the kindle books and the paperbacks. Thanks.


----------



## Ricky Sides

KatieKlein said:


> I'd love to play! (I had no idea tagging was so important!) If you'd tag me, I'd greatly appreciate it (link in the signature).
> I'll get started as well.
> Thanks!


Done.  Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Katie and Katie. Welcome.

If you tag back several pages and then tag forward from here, you'll eventually pick up all the active taggers. 

When you're on a product page, press tt and it will bring you to a window with the tags listed. You can click on each one and then save. Makes it easier.

The link to my author central page is in my siggy. Please tag the kindle books and the paperbacks. Thanks.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Wow, miss a day and look what happens.  Ricky - Love the cover!
Tagged Bleekness, Katie and Katie and I lost count of the name, but have everyone from my last post up.  Jan I couldn't down vote depression because I never voted on it, but I did add romance.

If you haven't tagged me, please do.


Linda


----------



## DonnaFaz

Happy Holidays, everyone!

I tagged new books by:
*Lori
Jamie
Laura
Gertie
Richard
Lori
Kristen (is that chef nekked under that apron)* 
Congrats!

And newbies:
*Patricia McLinn
John
David
Christopher
K Lenart
Katie Salidas (have you been here before? I had already tagged 2 of your 4 titles)
Katie Klein*

Welcome to the thread!!

~Donna~


----------



## Andrew Ashling

tagged:

Keith: new one
klenart
Katie Salidas


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky, that is one wild cover. What a story. 

I used to work at the Y and people used to drop off their unwanted cats all the time. They lived around the lake and, I guess, ate mice and fish. These were very, very big cats. We had to keep the kids away from them.


----------



## liam.judge

I tagged everyone who posted here after my last post


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up again


----------



## Lori Devoti

Got sick for a couple of days and you guys sped on by! I'm caught up now, both with the special tag requests and the new to me tags. I'll add a link to my new one again because I haven't gotten around to adding it to my sig line yet... When Gargoyles Fly  
Beth, does it matter that your women's fiction tag shows as women s fiction? Have you checked to see if it goes through to a community? Maybe losing the space/' would be better?
Lori


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.

Ricky, now I'm even more determined to finish the novel. In between the paying writing gigs...oh, and the play I'm co-authoring (with music)....and and and. 

All I want for Christmas is more hours in the day! Congrats to all the new authors/new books.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Linda S. Prather Author said:


> Jan I couldn't down vote depression because I never voted on it, but I did add romance.
> 
> Linda


Yes, you can. Click on Agree with these tags? You'll then see a small box to the right of each tag. Hover your cursor over that box and a pop-up will appear allowing you to disagree with that tag. That's voting it down. If you had originally voted it up, the pop-up would ask if you want to undo that action, afterwhich you could vote it down, effectively removing 2 from the count.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks everyone for tags 

Have got 
Katie Salidas
Katie Klein
When Gargoyles Fly

If you wouldn't mind voting down 'depression' (should be The Great Depression) and voting up 'romance' for _The Breadwinners_ I'd be very grateful.
To do this - click on Agree with these tags? You'll then see a small box to the right of each tag. Hover your cursor over that box and a pop-up will appear allowing you to disagree with that tag. That's voting it down. If you had originally voted it up, the pop-up would ask if you want to undo that action, afterwhich you could vote it down, effectively removing 2 from the count.
Thanks for the extra effort.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

D.A. Boulter said:


> Yes, you can. Click on Agree with these tags? You'll then see a small box to the right of each tag. Hover your cursor over that box and a pop-up will appear allowing you to disagree with that tag. That's voting it down. If you had originally voted it up, the pop-up would ask if you want to undo that action, afterwhich you could vote it down, effectively removing 2 from the count.


Many thanks for this explanation. I've added it to my post.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Katie S x4
The Guardian

@ Ricky:  I've never been a big fan of cats anyway....


----------



## Rhynedahll

I've tagged this morning:

Katie Salidas x4.
Katie Klein x1.

If I missed anyone, let me know!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Ricky, that is one wild cover. What a story.
> 
> I used to work at the Y and people used to drop off their unwanted cats all the time. They lived around the lake and, I guess, ate mice and fish. These were very, very big cats. We had to keep the kids away from them.


Cats are resilient animals. Last year, the feral cat I feed at work tangled with something. We never did find out what happened to her, but the hid was partially stripped off her chest and down both front legs. It gathered around her ankles like over sized socks. We all did what we could for her, and called the animal shelter to see if they could take her in and try to get her some help, but they couldn't catch her. Neither could we. Prior to that she'd let me pet her, and once she healed up, she started letting some of us pet her again. But I've never tried to pick her up. I saw what happened to a nice lady who once tried to pick her up, and I don't want the same to happen to me.

The cat made a full recovery. We were all amazed. I used my observations of that big ole Maine **** grey queen in the book. She's the model for the single feline hero in the book.

Sorry for going off topic to such an extent folks. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Laura Lond

klenart said:


> Wow I'm late to the party, I guess, but I'll take any tags I can get as all my stuff mostly have only the original tags I put on it.
> 
> If you're really feeling generous, you can click the "cancer titles" link in my sig to tag however many of the 12 titles I have on offer.


Got all 12. Welcome!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you Bleekness. What a nice thing to say.

I tagged all of the word find books.


----------



## catherinedurkinrobinson

Got all the newbies, including:

William’s new ones
David McAfee
Patricia McLinn
Kenneth Rosenberg
Eric B Thomasma
Orphan
John Hamilton
Lori Brighton
Christopher Truscott
Kristen Painter
Keith Blackmore
Katie Salidas

Thanks for tagging both my books. Keep 'em coming; it makes a difference!

Happy Holidays all,
Catherine


----------



## Laura Lond

Tagged two Katies!  

(I need to finish my newest so bad... Where do I find the time?)


----------



## Ricky Sides

Ryne Douglas Pearson said:


> I need to catch up. Have been lacking in tagging for the past few weeks. I'm working my way backwards now and would appreciate tags on the books in my sig.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Ryne


Hi there,

I found one of your books I hadn't tagged and tagged it. It's the first in your signature line.


----------



## J.M Pierce

All caught up and welcome to the new folks!


----------



## JenniferShirk

The K's have it.  

Just tagged:

Keith
Klenart (your extra 12 volumes)
Katie (all your kindles)
Katie K

Thank you so much!


----------



## klenart

Wow thanks guys, I already saw a minor uptick in sales that I have to imagine is because people are finally running across my stuff.  One day doesn't make a statistically valid sample, but it's encouraging.

I'm paying it back to y'all!     Just finished 20 minutes of tagging.  More later when I get back from dinner.


----------



## JenniferShirk

Ryne Douglas Pearson said:


> I need to catch up. Have been lacking in tagging for the past few weeks. I'm working my way backwards now and would appreciate tags on the books in my sig.


Ooops. I almost missed you. But just tagged all your books.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Ryne, I didn't have your first one either.  All caught up now, though.

S.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up...and just saw Dana Stabenow is giving away a free Ebook, yay! Pays to sign up for author newsletters (met her at a writer con, she's way-kewl).


----------



## ClickNextPage

I'm caught up.



chris.truscott said:


> Done!
> 
> If someone could go and click on the tags that exist for mine, I'd love that.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B0045OUDOK/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


Chris, you really should add a description or a synopsis to your book page. That's as important as tags.


----------



## Al Watt

Hello!

I am joining in the tagging spree!

I have my books in my signature - is that sufficient? _The 90-Day Novel_ has both print and Kindle editions, but the Kindle edition is what's in my signature.

For The 90-Day Novel, I prefer the following tags:

novel writing, creative writing, how to write, writing, fiction writing, gifts for writers, on writing, writing guide, writing tips, writing guides, writing skills, writing life

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Al Watt said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am joining in the tagging spree!
> 
> I have my books in my signature - is that sufficient? _The 90-Day Novel_ has both print and Kindle editions, but the Kindle edition is what's in my signature.
> 
> For The 90-Day Novel, I prefer the following tags:
> 
> novel writing, creative writing, how to write, writing, fiction writing, gifts for writers, on writing, writing guide, writing tips, writing guides, writing skills, writing life
> 
> Nice to meet you all!


Hi there,

Welcome to the thread. I tagged your 90-Day Novel. The other book didn't have any tags.


----------



## Ricky Sides

ClickNextPage said:


> I'm caught up.
> 
> Chris, you really should add a description or a synopsis to your book page. That's as important as tags.


His link takes you to the show all tags page. I went through his author page to read the description on the main product page.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ryne Douglas Pearson said:


> I need to catch up. Have been lacking in tagging for the past few weeks. I'm working my way backwards now and would appreciate tags on the books in my sig.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Ryne


I had missed two of yours. All caught up, now.

The link to my author page is below. I just published a new one last week. www.tinyurl.com/heart-us

Thanks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tagged, Al. Welcome to the thread.

The link to my author page is in my siggy. Thanks for the tags back.


----------



## Al Watt

Hi All!

I just tagged these authors:

Margaret Lake U.S. editions
Linda S. Prather
Donna Faz
Andrew Ashling
Liam Judge
Willie Meikle (first half, will go back for 2nd half...)
Lori Devoti
Amyshojai
D.A. Boulter
Jan Hurst-Nicholson

I tagged books and ebooks where applicable. Most of you got double-tagged, as I discovered that my assistant's account was the one active on the computer and not mine, so I went back and did it all again under my account. 

Will come back again tomorrow...


----------



## Al Watt

Ricky Sides said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Welcome to the thread. I tagged your 90-Day Novel. The other book didn't have any tags.


Thank you. I fixed that, and added better tags to the hardback and paperback pages.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Confessions
Top Ten
90 Day Novel 
Diamond Dogs


----------



## Christopher Bunn

I'm still so not caught up, but, tagged:
Greg Slomba
Keith Blackmore
Katie Salidas
K Lenart
Katie Klein
Joe Mitchell
Jennifer Shirk
Kevin Wallis
Andrew Ashling
Laura Vosika
Steven Hawk
Lori Brighton
Kristen Painter


----------



## KatieKlein

Thanks for the welcome and the tags so far! I just spent 30 minutes tagging you guys. There's something mind-numbingly cathartic about it.


----------



## JenniferShirk

KatieKlein said:


> Thanks for the welcome and the tags so far! I just spent 30 minutes tagging you guys. There's something mind-numbingly cathartic about it.


LOL! You're right.


----------



## JenniferShirk

Welcome, Al!  

I tagged your books and now am officially caught up. For now...


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks for the tags, Al. I got both your books, too.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thought this was interesting. Depending on the order of the tags I'm #12 Fiction - humour or #86 Humour - fiction.

#12 in Books > Fiction > Humour 
#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humour 
#86 in Books > Humour > Fiction


----------



## Katie Salidas

Only had a few minutes today but I got these people tagged.

KatieKlein - Really love that cover!!
Christopher Bunn
Al Watt
Lori Brighton - Really digging the font on the Mind Readers!
theapatra
Kristen Painter
Scott Neumyer
kcmay
kahuna


----------



## Ricky Sides

Al Watt said:


> Thank you. I fixed that, and added better tags to the hardback and paperback pages.


Great, I just tagged all versions. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Rhynedahll

Steven L. Hawk said:


> Ryne, I didn't have your first one either. All caught up now, though.
> 
> S.


Likewise. My appologies. Tagged now! 

Al Watt, I've also tagged yours.


----------



## Mel Comley

ok, I'm all caught up now, just tagged all new ones

Al
Ryne
Katie 1
Katie 2
Klenart
and Joe.

A very Merry Christmas everyone, hope 2011 is a great year for us all!

Melx


----------



## NickSpalding

Hi everyone,

300+ pages, eh? I can see a lot more tagging books coming up for me in the near future!

Can I ask for tags to Life... With No Breaks please? At link below

Much appreciated 

Nick

Life... With No Breaks - Second Edition


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Hi, Al.  Welcome and thanks for the tags.  Got both of yours tagged.  DA thanks for the tip on downvoting.  Thought I had done that before but just couldn't remember how.  Nick, you were already tagged and I appear to be all caught up again.



Linda


----------



## JenniferShirk

Just tagged Nick.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Hi everyone,

I'm revisiting this thread, and tagging anyone I might have missed.

If you haven't done so already, please tag my novels Firefly Island and Flaming Dove.  Click the images in my sig to find them. 

Thanks!


----------



## theaatkinson

got you, katie. great cover


----------



## R. Doug

I haven't been active in this thread as it was only recently explained to me the importance of "tagging."  So, the other day, I tagged books by:

P.A. Woodburn
Valmore Daniels
L.C. Evans
Steven L. Hawk
Thea Atkinson

Anyway, I shall endeavor to maintain some level of participation over here as time permits.


----------



## Amyshojai

I've got Nick's and R.Doug's books, welcome to the thread! Merry ho-ho-ho!


----------



## Christopher Bunn

A question from one of the youngsters here (er, young in terms of epublishing days): has Amazon ever disclosed how tags fit into the overall weight of things? I suppose it's a given that sales figures are the prime component of their algorithm, followed by...? Tags? Reviews? Something else mysterious that only Jeff Bezos knows about? I guess I'm basically saying that the whole thing still confuses me.


----------



## theaatkinson

Christopher Bunn said:


> A question from one of the youngsters here (er, young in terms of epublishing days): has Amazon ever disclosed how tags fit into the overall weight of things? I suppose it's a given that sales figures are the prime component of their algorithm, followed by...? Tags? Reviews? Something else mysterious that only Jeff Bezos knows about? I guess I'm basically saying that the whole thing still confuses me.


me too. it's supposed to increase visibiltiy, i think, and yet, i can't choose 'search product by tag' in the main drop down. so I'm still confused. i just have to go on faith


----------



## R. Doug

Thank you, Amy.  Just tagged yours as well.


----------



## Amyshojai

Re: whether tags work or not...I've seen my books steadily climb in ranking, as well as sales. Currently my "aging cat" is listed #1 & 2 (Kindle & Print), and the cutting edge #11 under "cat care" while the kitten book goes back and forth between #1 and #2 for "cat breed." And looks like aging dog is #1 in "dog care."


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

Ryne Douglas Pearson: all 5
Al Watt: both
KatieKlein
R. Doug

All caught up.


----------



## William Meikle

R. Doug said:


> I haven't been active in this thread as it was only recently explained to me the importance of "tagging." So, the other day, I tagged books by:
> 
> P.A. Woodburn
> Valmore Daniels
> L.C. Evans
> Steven L. Hawk
> Thea Atkinson
> 
> Anyway, I shall endeavor to maintain some level of participation over here as time permits.


You're tagged. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Al Watt

Amyshojai said:


> Thanks for the tags, Al. I got both your books, too.


Thanks!


----------



## Al Watt

Ricky Sides said:


> Great, I just tagged all versions.
> 
> Have a great day,
> Ricky


Thanks Ricky! I got yours, too!


----------



## R. Doug

Thanks, Willie and Andrew.  Got you both.


----------



## Al Watt

Linda S. Prather Author said:


> Hi, Al. Welcome and thanks for the tags. Got both of yours tagged. DA thanks for the tip on downvoting. Thought I had done that before but just couldn't remember how. Nick, you were already tagged and I appear to be all caught up again.
> 
> Linda


Hi Linda! Thanks! Glad to be here.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Great to see all the new people joining this thread!

Just tagged:

Bleekness
Klenart
Katie Salidas
Katie Klein
Ryne Douglas Pearson
Al Watt
Nick Spalding
R.Doug


----------



## R. Doug

Just tagged yours as well, M.G.


----------



## Al Watt

Just tagged all versions of all books by the following:

Scott Cleveland
C H Bunn
Katie Klein
Jennifer Shirk
Katie Salidas
Ricky Sides
Rhynedahll
Mel Comley
Nick Spalding
Theapatra
R. Doug
Willie Meikle (stuff I hadn't tagged yet)


----------



## R. Doug

Back atcha, Al.


----------



## JenniferShirk

Thanks, Al--and everyone!  

Just tagged R. Doug and Daniel


----------



## R. Doug

Thanks, Jennifer.  Tagged yours as well.


----------



## Ricky Sides

R. Doug said:


> I haven't been active in this thread as it was only recently explained to me the importance of "tagging." So, the other day, I tagged books by:
> 
> P.A. Woodburn
> Valmore Daniels
> L.C. Evans
> Steven L. Hawk
> Thea Atkinson
> 
> Anyway, I shall endeavor to maintain some level of participation over here as time permits.


Hi there. I tagged your book.  Welcome to the thread.

Thank you for the tags Al.


----------



## Mel Comley

Gotcha R. Doug.

Thanks Al xx

Mel


----------



## R. Doug

Ditto, Mel.  By the way, I notice we're in similar genres.  How's yours doing?


----------



## Mel Comley

Thank you, R.Doug, I can't complain. Would like more readership in the USA if possible. Only been around since Oct and the first month USA sales outstripped UK by 10-1, last month my sales in the UK were double that of USA and the same thing is happening this month.

It's hard to figure out.

I see your an old hand at this! lol
Good luck to you.
Mel


----------



## JackNolte

Checking in to catch up. Off to do some tagging.

If anyone here hasn't tagged, The Gray and Guilty Sea, I'd appreciate it.

~Jack


----------



## Rhynedahll

R. Doug said:


> I haven't been active in this thread as it was only recently explained to me the importance of "tagging." So, the other day, I tagged books by:
> Anyway, I shall endeavor to maintain some level of participation over here as time permits.


Got your book tagged! 

I think this gets me caught up!


----------



## J.M Pierce

I'm back on top of it.


----------



## Zack Hamric

J.M. Pierce said:


> I'm back on top of it.


JM- tagged both of yours...

Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

theapatra said:


> got you, katie. great cover


Tagged Anmomaly (already had the other 2)

zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

Christopher Bunn said:


> A question from one of the youngsters here (er, young in terms of epublishing days): has Amazon ever disclosed how tags fit into the overall weight of things? I suppose it's a given that sales figures are the prime component of their algorithm, followed by...? Tags? Reviews? Something else mysterious that only Jeff Bezos knows about? I guess I'm basically saying that the whole thing still confuses me.


Christopher- tagged both of yours...

Zack


----------



## R. Doug

Got yours as well, Jonas.


----------



## Zack Hamric

Al Watt said:


> Thanks!


Alan,
Tagged both of yours...Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

mgscarsbrook said:


> Great to see all the new people joining this thread!


MG- Tagged ya! 
Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

JenniferShirk said:


> Thanks, Al--and everyone!
> 
> Just tagged R. Doug and Daniel


Jennifer,

Tagged ya!
ZAck


----------



## Zack Hamric

JackNolte said:


> Checking in to catch up. Off to do some tagging.
> 
> If anyone here hasn't tagged, The Gray and Guilty Sea, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> ~Jack


Jack, Tagged ya!

Zack


----------



## JenniferShirk

Thank you!!

Just tagged Jack AND Zack.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

All caught up. Tagged the following on this visit:

Alan W.
R. Doug

Welcome guys,
S.


----------



## R. Doug

I'd already gotten you, Steven. How's _Decisions_ coming? Still enjoying it, I hope.


----------



## DavidRM

I'm beginning to think that tagging is Amazon's attempt to give authors a button they can push. Like those "Door Close" buttons in elevators that usually do nothing. They just give the person in the elevator something to distract them. ;-)

Caught up.

-David


----------



## Laura Lond

Tag, tag, tag! All done!!


----------



## JackNolte

DavidRM said:


> I'm beginning to think that tagging is Amazon's attempt to give authors a button they can push. Like those "Door Close" buttons in elevators that usually do nothing. They just give the person in the elevator something to distract them. ;-)


Lol!


----------



## Learnmegood

Just tagged DavidRM, MG, Laura, Jennifer, Jack, Mel, Al, Christopher...

If everyone wouldn't mind, please be sure to tag my paperback copy as well:

Thanks!

John


----------



## R. Doug

Consider it tagged, John.


----------



## ericbt

For the record, I have no idea who Doug is or why he decided to tag my book with "Doug's Kindle", but I guess I have no objection to it.  Who knows, maybe Doug has a huge following that want to duplicate what's on his Kindle.  

Tagged this session:
Learnmegood
harpwriter
Bleekness
klenart (cancer titles)
Katie Salidas
KatieKlein
catherinedurkinrobinson
Ryne Douglas Pearson
Al Watt
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' (I guess I missed a couple before, but I think I got them all now.)
Christopher Bunn
NickSpalding
Daniel Arenson
R. Doug
JackNolte
Zack Hamric


----------



## D.A. Boulter

ericbt said:


> For the record, I have no idea who Doug is or why he decided to tag my book with "Doug's Kindle", but I guess I have no objection to it. Who knows, maybe Doug has a huge following that want to duplicate what's on his Kindle.


Also for the record: It ain't me.

Doug (who is all caught up again).


----------



## R. Doug

For the record, it wasn't me either.  You're tagged.


----------



## Victorine

Gotcha tagged, R. Doug!

And a few other new authors who now I can't remember... wow this old brain is tired tonight!

Anyway, I'm caught up!

Vicki


----------



## KatieKlein

Thanks for the tags! I'm caught up (again) . . . for now.


----------



## Katie Salidas

DavidRM said:


> I'm beginning to think that tagging is Amazon's attempt to give authors a button they can push. Like those "Door Close" buttons in elevators that usually do nothing. They just give the person in the elevator something to distract them. ;-)
> 
> Caught up.
> 
> -David


LoL I hope not.


----------



## Katie Salidas

Tagged:

melcom
NickSpalding
Linda S. Prather Author
Daniel Arenson
R. Doug
JackNolte
Zack Hamric
Laura Lond
Learnmegood
ericbt
Victorine


----------



## R. Doug

Thanks, Katie.  Same here with your books.


----------



## R. Doug

Thank you, Vicki.  I already got yours, both here and in the U.K.


----------



## Mel Comley

Tagged learnmegood.

Thanks to all who tagged me!

All caught up now.

Mel


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi everyone!

Happy Holidays! I hope that everyone is warm, snug, and well-fed!

I've tagged the pb of Learnmegood and that should get me caught up!

I have a new one that I would appreciate tags for:

Magician (The Key to Magic)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mel Comley

Merry Christmas to you too, Rhynedahll, I've tagged your new book.

Mel


----------



## Free books for Kindle

All caught up (I think).


----------



## J.M Pierce

Rhynedahll said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Happy Holidays! I hope that everyone is warm, snug, and well-fed!
> 
> I've tagged the pb of Learnmegood and that should get me caught up!
> 
> I have a new one that I would appreciate tags for:
> 
> Magician (The Key to Magic)
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Got it!

Already had the paperback of Learn Me Good. Take care everyone!


----------



## klenart

Hi Guys, I have a brand new release out that could use a little "love" -- the slider puzzles titles, furthest left in my sig!  Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## Free books for Kindle

Klenart - all done.


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!
Lori


----------



## klenart

Free books for Kindle said:


> Klenart - all done.


Besides the fact that you guys ROCK. This whole experience is also enlightening to see what other people are publishing and how well they're doing. "Free Books for Kindle" - Congrats on the great idea for this title and OMG what an amazing sales rank. I wish I had thought of it first!


----------



## William Meikle

Rhynedahll said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Happy Holidays! I hope that everyone is warm, snug, and well-fed!
> 
> I've tagged the pb of Learnmegood and that should get me caught up!
> 
> I have a new one that I would appreciate tags for:
> 
> Magician (The Key to Magic)
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Got you. Caught up again


----------



## JenniferShirk

Rhynedahll, got your new one

klenart, got your new one

and tagged Free Books for Kindle too


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags 

Have got Klenarts books/games

After getting a review for _But Can You Drink The Water?_ on Amazon UK it has gone to #5 in Books > Fiction > Humour 

If you wouldn't mind voting down 'depression' for _The Breadwinners_ and voting up 'romance' I'd be very grateful.
Click on Agree with these tags? You'll then see a small box to the right of each tag. Hover your cursor over that box and a pop-up will appear allowing you to disagree with that tag. That's voting it down. If you had originally voted it up, the pop-up would ask if you want to undo that action, after which you could vote it down, effectively removing 2 from the count.
Thanks so much.


----------



## Free books for Kindle

All done Jan.


----------



## Mel Comley

Carried out the voting down and up, Jan.

Well done too!

Mel


----------



## R. Doug

Done, Jan.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Got you:

rhynedhall -- new one
learnmegood -- paperback
klenart -- new one

and voted down 'depression' for you Jan!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

All caught up!


- Both Sandies
- Rhyne's new one
- Klenart's new puzzler

Thanks,
S.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks 
Free books for kindle, 
Melcom, 
R Doug and Mgscarsbrook for voting up and down for _The Breadwinners_.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I'm caught up to this point.Congratulations on the new releases.


----------



## Mark Adair

Wow, talking about showing up late to the party!!!! 326 pages on this forum! I just finished reading all of them - just kidding. I released my suspense techno-thriller, The Father's Child, about a month ago. Hanging out in Kindleboard land I'm just now understanding the value of tagging. I'd appreciate anyone tagging my book and I'd more than happy to reciprocate. If in my ignorance I've oversimplified this, please let me know.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## William Meikle

Mark Adair said:


> Wow, talking about showing up late to the party!!!! 326 pages on this forum! I just finished reading all of them - just kidding. I released my suspense techno-thriller, The Father's Child, about a month ago. Hanging out in Kindleboard land I'm just now understanding the value of tagging. I'd appreciate anyone tagging my book and I'd more than happy to reciprocate. If in my ignorance I've oversimplified this, please let me know.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mark


Tagged you Mark. Welcome to the thread


----------



## Mark Adair

Thanks Willie. I tagged you as well. I read your bio and noticed that you have a mix of full-length, novella, short story, and serialized fiction available. Just curious but have you found one of those to be more successful and/or interesting than the others? Right now I'm focused on full length novels because that's what I'm used to, but I've considered either segregating a full-length into smaller serials or tossing out a short story/novella length work that stands pretty well on it's own. Anyway, I would be interested to hear any words of advice from your experience.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## Free books for Kindle

All tagged Mark.


----------



## William Meikle

Mark Adair said:


> Thanks Willie. I tagged you as well. I read your bio and noticed that you have a mix of full-length, novella, short story, and serialized fiction available. Just curious but have you found one of those to be more successful and/or interesting than the others? Right now I'm focused on full length novels because that's what I'm used to, but I've considered either segregating a full-length into smaller serials or tossing out a short story/novella length work that stands pretty well on it's own. Anyway, I would be interested to hear any words of advice from your experience.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mark


The novels generally are doing the best, with story collections doing worst, and individual short stories are having a mixed response - a couple of them are doing really well (Abominable in particular), with others languishing. I say get them up for readers to see and let them choose


----------



## David Greene

I had today off, so I decided to tackle this thread. Going through all 326 pages of the thread is daunting. So to make it easier for newcomers to participate, I decided to create a summary of most of the books involved. Here's what I did: I went through the first 25 pages of the thread and loaded in the first 189 books. Then I went from page 315 to 326 and loaded in the most recent 133 books. Then I combined these two into the list below. So I did not include authors from pages 26 to 314 on the assumption that if someone hasn't posted since page 315, they have dropped out. So there is a donut hole in the middle where books are missing.

Since it took me about 9 hours to compile the links below--I'm going to rest now and come back tomorrow to work through the list and actually do the tagging. Meanwhile the Amazon link for my book is here, if anyone wants to tag me on credit: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003AQBBXG

Here is the list of 323 books (Happy tagging newcomers):

Donna Fasano: The Merry-Go-Round

Sierra Rose: Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brother Novel: Roarke

Sierra Rose: Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brothers Novel: Ian

Sierra Rose: Team Omega Flames of Betrayal

Jess C Scott: The Intern, Book 1, LUST

Jess C Scott: The Devilin Fey

Ricky Sides: The Birth of the Peacekeepers

Ricky Sides: The Peacekeepers, Some Gave All

Ricky Sides: The Peacekeepers. Oh Say Can You See

Ricky Sides: Adventures in Reading

Ricky Sides: The Ultimate in Women's Self Defense

David Dalglish: The Weight of Blood

David Dalglish: The Cost of Betrayal

David Dalglish: The Death of Promises

David Dalglish: The Shadows of Grace

David Dalglish: A Dance of Cloaks

David Dalglish: Guardian of the Mountain

David Dalglish: A Land of Ash

Eric Christopherson: Crack-Up

Eric Christopherson: The Prophet Motive

Kristie Leigh Maguire: Second Chances

Kristie Leigh Maguire: You've Got Mail from Japan

Kristie Leigh Maguire: Desert heat: Affairs of the Heart - Book 1

Kristie Leigh Maguire: Cabin Fever: Affairs of the Heart - Book 2

Kristie Leigh Maguire: No Lady and Her Tramp

Linda Welch: Along Came a Demon

Linda Welch: The Demon Hunters

David Derrico: Right Ascension

David Derrico: Declination

David Derrico: The Twiller

Jeffry S. Hepple: Gone for a Soldier

Jeffry S. Hepple: Land of the Free

Jeffry S. Hepple: Home of the Brave

Jeffry S. Hepple: Lonely is the Soldier

Jeffry S. Hepple: The Treasure of La Malinche Vol 1

Jeffry S. Hepple: The Treasure of La Malinche Vol 2

Jeffry S. Hepple: The Angel of 1776

Claire Farrell: One Night With The Fae

Claire Farrell: A Little Girl in My Room & Other Stories

Claire Farrell: Sixty Seconds & Other Stories

Claire Farrell: Thirst

Helen Smith: Alison Wonderland

Helen Smith: Being Light

Helen Smith: The Miracle Inspector

Dave Conifer: Throwback

Dave Conifer: FireHouse

Dave Conifer: Man of Steel

Dave Conifer: eBully

Dave Conifer: Snodgrass Vacation

Maria Rachel Hooley: Dreamwalker

Maria Rachel Hooley: Sojourner - Book 1

Maria Rachel Hooley: Covenant

Maria Rachel Hooley: Second Sight

Maria Rachel Hooley: Anathema

Maria Rachel Hooley: The River

Maria Rachel Hooley: The Mach Band

Maria Rachel Hooley: On the Road With Ollie

Maria Rachel Hooley: Leaving the Nest

Lisa C. Hinsley: Coombe's Wood

Lisa C. Hinsley: A Peculiar Collection

T. L. Haddix: Under the Moon's Shadow

T. L. Haddix: Secrets In the Shadow

Margaret Lake: Ariana's Pride

Margaret Lake: Only In My Dreams

Margaret Lake: Listen To Your Heart

Margaret Lake: Catherine and the Captain

Margaret Lake: Of Love and War

Rosanne E. Lortz: I Serve: A Novel of the Black Prince

Rosanne E. Lortz: The Life and Death of Saint Thomas Becket

Daniel Arenson: Firefly Island, an Epic Fantasy

Daniel Arenson: Flaming Dove, a Paranormal Fantasy

Ruth Francisco: Good Morning Darkness

Ruth Francisco: Amsterdam 2012

Ruth Francisco: Confessions of a Deathmaiden

Simon Wood: The Scrubs

Simon Wood: Road Rash

Simon Wood: Sick Things: An Anthology of Extreme Creature Horror

Simon Wood: Curtains

Simon Wood: Working Stiffs

Simon Wood: The Fall Guy

Simon Wood: The Death Panel

Simon Wood: Asking for Trouble

Simon Wood: Killer Fiction

Simon Wood: Dragged into Darkness

Simon Wood: Terminated

Simon Wood: Paying the Piper

Simon Wood: We All Fall Down

A. Sparrow: Xenolith

Gary A. Ballard: Under the Amoral Bridge: A Cyberpunk Novel

Gary A. Ballard: The Know Circuit

Gary A. Ballard: The Bridge Chronicles

David McAfee: 33 A.D.

David McAfee: Saying Goodbye to the Sun

David McAfee: The Lake and 17 Other Stories

David McAfee: Grubs

David McAfee: A Pound of Flash

Victorine Lieske: Not What She Seems

Deb Baker: Murder Passes the Buck

Deb Baker: Murder Grins and Bears It

Deb Baker: Guise and Dolls

Deb Baker: Goodbye Dolly

Edward O'Dell: Three Minutes More

Martin C. Sharlow: Fallen Blood

Martin C. Sharlow: Shades of Twilight

Martin C. Sharlow: Storytellers

Martin C. Sharlow: Storytellers: Adept

Melanie Nilles: Starfire Angels

Melanie Nilles: Broken Wings

Melanie Nilles: When Angels Cry

Melanie Nilles: Legend of the White Dragon: Legends

Melanie Nilles: A Turn of Curses

Melanie Nilles: Legend of the White Dragon: Legacies

Melanie Nilles: Legend of the White Dragon: Legacies, Destiny

Jasmine Giacomo: The Wicked Heroine

Carolyn Kephart: The Ryel Saga: A Tale of Love and Magic

Carolyn Kephart: PenTangle: Five Pointed Fables

Jon F. Merz: Ninja (1)

Jon F. Merz: Parallax

Jon F. Merz: Vicarious

Jon F. Merz: This Time of Night

Jon F. Merz: Prisoner 392

Jon F. Merz: The Brank of Khosadam

Jon F. Merz: Social Media for Authors Series: Facebook Pages

D. B. Henson: Deed to Death

Joseph Rhea: Cyberdrome

Maria E. Schneider: Under Witch Moon

Maria E. Schneider: Executive Lunch

Maria E. Schneider: Executive Retention

Maria E. Schneider: Catch an Honest Thief

Maria E. Schneider: Tracking Magic

Maria E. Schneider: Sage: Tales from a Magical Kingdom

Amy D. Shojai: Complete Kitten Care

Amy Shojai: Complete Care for Your Aging Cat

Amy Shojai: Complete Care for Your Aging Dog

Amy Shojai: Pet Care in the New Century

Amy Shojai: Dog & Cat ComPETability

David H. Burton: The Second Coming

David H. Burton: Scourge

Joel Arnold: Bedtime Stories for the Apocalypse

Joel Arnold: Death Rhythm

Joel Arnold: Bait and Other Stories

Joel Arnold: Northwoods Deep

Joel Arnold: Fetal Position and other Stories

Joel Arnold: Taking Care of Katrina

Joel Arnold: Fetal Bait Apocalypse

Alan Hutcheson: Boomerang

Darren L. Pare: 33 Summers

Kristen Painter: All Fired Up

Kristen Painter: Heart of Fire

L. J. Sellers: The Sex Club

L. J. Sellers: Secrets to Die For

L. J. Sellers: Thrilled to Death

L. J. Sellers: The Baby Thief

L. J. Sellers: The Suicide Effect

L. J. Sellers: Passions of the Dead

Cliff Ball: Out of Time: 2nd Edition

Cliff Ball: The Usurper

Cliff Ball: Shattered Earth

Nancy C. Johnson: Her Last Letter

Jana Janeway: The Mengliad

Nick Spalding: Life &#8230; With No Breaks - 2nd Edition

Karen Wojcik Berner: A Whisper to Scream

Camille LaGuire: Have Gun, Will Play

Camille LaGuire: The Enchanted Tree

William Meikle: The Invasion

William Meikle: The Valley

William Meikle: Island Life

William Meikle: Abominable

William Meikle: Crustaceans

William Meikle: Mostly Human

William Meikle: The Road Hole Bunker Mystery

William Meikle: Carnacki: Heaven and Hell

William Meikle: The Haunting of Esther Cox

William Meikle: The Midnight Eye Files: The Amulet

William Meikle: Cold as Death

William Meikle: Brotherhood of the Thorns

William Meikle: The Sleeping God

William Meikle: Whispers From the Dark Side

William Meikle: Chronicles of Augustus Seton

William Meikle: Variations on a Theme

William Meikle: Darkness Follows

William Meikle: The Auld Mither

William Meikle: The Midnight Eye Files: The Sirens

William Meikle: The Watchers Omnibus

William Meikle: The Johnson Amulet and Other Scottish Terrors

William Meikle: Eldren: The Book of the Dark

William Meikle: Generations

Mina V. Esquerra: Fairy Tale Fail

Jim Chambers: Recollections

Posters/Taggers starting on Page 315 of this thread

Laura Lond: My Sparkling Misfortune

Laura Lond: The Palace

Laura Lond: The Battle

Marie McCarthy: Travels in Ghana

Linda S. Prather: The Gifts

Linda S. Prather: Sacred Secrets

Jennifer Shirk: The Role of a Lifetime

Steven L. Hawk: Peace Warrior

Gregory S. Slomba: The Deliverers: Sharky and the Jewel

Lori Brighton: The Mind Readers

Lori Brighton: The Ghost Hunter

Jamie Wasserman: Blood and Sunlight: A Maryland Vampire Story

Jamie Wasserman: Night of the Guppy

Eric B. Thomasma: Seams16: A New Home

Eric B. Thomasma: Seams16: Arrival

Eric B. Thomasma: Sam And the Dragon

Thea Atkinson: One Insular Tahiti

Thea Atkinson: The Secret Language of Crows

Thea Atkinson: Anomaly

J. M. Pierce: Failing Test

J. M. Pierce: Duality - A Novella

John Hamilton: Isle Royale

John Hamilton: Night Touch

David Wuensche: The Founder's Face

Patricia McLinn: A Stranger in the Family

Patricia McLinn: Principal of Love

Patricia McLinn: Rodeo Nights

Patricia McLinn: Widow Woman

Patricia McLinn: The Games

H. Jonas Rhynedahll: Magician (The Key to Magic)

H. Jonas Rhynedahll: Not Your Typical, Scantily-Clad Virgin Sacrifice

H. Jonas Rhynedahll: Orphan: Key to Magic I

H. Jonas Rhynedahll: Orphan (The Key to Magic)

H. Jonas Rhynedahll: La causalite

Mel Comley: Impeding Justice

William L.K.: The Voice

William L.K.: The Eye of the Storm

Scott Cleveland: Pale Boundaries

Aris Whittier: Fatal Embrace

Aris Whittier: Foolish Notions

Aris Whittier: The Truth About Being A Bass Fisherman's Wife

Julie Ann Dawson: The Doom Guardian

Julie Ann Dawson: A Game of Blood

Lynn Veach Sadler: Bardic Tales and Sage Advice Vol 2

Kevin Wallis: Beneath the Surface of Things

Andrew Ashling: A Dish Served Cold

Karen Fenech: Gone

Karen Fenech: Betrayal

Karen Fenech: Unholy Angels

Maria Elizabeth Romana: Little Miss Straight Lace

M. G. Scarsbrook: The Marlowe Conspiracy

Lori Devoti: Lost, a vampire romance

Lori Devoti: When Gargoyles Fly

Lori Devoti: Love is All Around

Lori Devoti: Dialogue: More Than Just Talk

Miriam Minger: Secrets of Midnight

Miriam Minger: A Hint of Rapture

Miriam Minger: My Runaway Heart

Miriam Minger: Defiant Imposter

Miriam Minger: Twin Passions

Miriam Minger: Wild Angel

Miriam Minger: Captive Rose

Miriam Minger: The Pagan's Prize

Miriam Minger: Wild Roses

Miriam Minger: Stolen Splendor

Alex Hogan: Stumbling Forward

Richard Jackson: The Gift of Fury

Richard Jackson: Fall from Grace

Jan Hurst-Nicholson: The Breadwinners

Jan Hurst-Nicholson: Something to Read on the Plane

Jan Hurst-Nicholson: But Can You Drink the Water?

Gregory Bresiger: Personal Finance for People Who Hate Personal Finance

Steve Silkin: The Cemetery Vote

Steve Silkin: Too Lucky

Steve Silkin: The Telescope Builder

Steve Silkin: The Forbidden Stories

D. A. Boulter: Courtesan

D. A. Boulter: Pelgraff

D. A. Boulter: Pilton's Moon / Vengeance Is Mine

Scott Cleveland: Pale Boundaries

Beth Orsoff: Romantically Challenged

Beth Orsoff: Honeymoon For One

Beth Orsoff: How I Learned to Love the Walrus

Joe Chiappetta: Star Chosen

Joe Chiappetta: Silly Daddy in Space

Joe Chiappetta: Debt-Busters

Joe Chiappetta: Armed With Intergalactic Weapons Not of This World

K. C. May: Sole Sacrifice

K. C. May: The Kinshield Legacy

K. C. May: The Venom of Vipers

James N. Powell: Slow Love: A Polynesian Pillow Book

John Pearson: Learn Me Good

Kristan Hoffman: Twenty-Somewhere

Kristan Hoffman: The Eraser

Joseph Mitchell: Shard Mountain

Laura Vosika: Blue Bells of Scotland

Keith C. Blackmore: The Troll Hunter

Keith C. Blackmore: Flight of the Cookie Dough Mansion

Keith C. Blackmore: NO Experience Necessary - Teach English Overseas

Keith C. Blackmore: The Missing Boatman

K. Lenart: Kindle Slider Puzzles

K. Lenart: Hanoi Puzzle Deluxe for Kindle

K. Lenart: Simple Word Find: Compilation of Vol 1-5

K. Lenart: Cat Jump

K. Lenart: Word Mix-Ups

Katie Salidas: House of Immortal Pleasures

Katie Salidas: Halloween Fantasies

Katie Salidas: Immortalis Carpe Noctem

Katie Salidas: Hunters & Prey

David Michael: The Girl Who Ran With Horses

David Michael: Serene Morning & Other Tales of a Little Girl

David Michael: Nostalgia

David Michael: Baptism

David Michael: Nasty, Brutish & Short Short

David Michael: The Summoning Fire

Katie Klein: The Guardian

Catherine Durkin Robinson: Olivia's Kiss

Catherine Durkin Robinson: Learning Curves

Ryne Pearson: Confessions

Ryne Pearson: Top Ten

Ryne Pearson: The Donzerly Light

Ryne Pearson: All For One

Ryne Pearson: Dark and Darker

Alan Watt: The 90-Day Novel: Unlock the Story within

Alan Watt: Diamond Dogs

Christopher Bunn: The Model Universe And Other Stories

Christopher Bunn: The Hawk And His Boy

R. Doug Wicker: Decisions

Jack Nolte: The Gray and Guilty Sea

Zack Hamric: Blank Slate

Zack Hamric: Crescent Rising

Chris Graham: Free books for Kindle

Mark Adair: The Father's Child

David Greene: Unmentionables: A Novel

E. M. Muller: Confessions of a Liberal Lover


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

Welcome to the thread.    I'm caught up to this point.


----------



## William Meikle

David Greene said:


> I had today off, so I decided to tackle this thread. Going through all 326 pages of the thread is daunting. So to make it easier for newcomers to participate, I decided to create a summary of most of the books involved.


Nice work David... and you're tagged.


----------



## Mark Adair

Thanks Willie for the advice.

Thanks David for putting that list together. You're tagged...only 320 to go...


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Decisions
Magician
klenart's new one
Father's Child
Unmentionables


----------



## Beth O

Tagged:

The Perfect Dish
The Breadwinners (upvoted romance, downvoted depression) and I checked that I tagged your other PB book
Flight of the Cookie Dough Mansion
Klenart x5
Katie Salidas x4
The Guardian (love the cover)
Rhyne Pearson -- Confessions (already tagged all your others)
Al Watt x2
Nick Spalding
R. Doug Wicker
David RM x6
Learn Me Good (PB)
Magician
Mark Adair
David Green

I'm caught up again.  

Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged:

Diamond Dog
Decisions
Magician
Kindle Slider Puzzles
The Father's Child
Unmentionables

Welcome to the new taggers. Good luck to the new releases.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Mark Adair said:


> Thanks Willie for the advice.
> 
> Thanks David for putting that list together. You're tagged...only 320 to go...


Got you, Mark.

FYI, the best way to tag, IMHO, is go back a couple of pages and tag everyone you see. Then keep up to date on a go forward basis. A lot of the taggers who joined earlier on no longer tag.

Thanks,
S.


----------



## jwasserman

welcome to all the new authors!

i tagged: 
The Father's Child 
Unmentionables - A Novel 
Decisions 
The Guardian 
Hunters & Prey (Immortalis #2)
Travels in Ghana 
Life...With No Breaks - Second Edition 
Diamond Dogs: A Novel 
Dark and Darker 
Word Mix-Ups 
Flight of the Cookie Dough Mansion 
The Missing Boatman


----------



## Mark Adair

> Got you, Mark.
> 
> FYI, the best way to tag, IMHO, is go back a couple of pages and tag everyone you see. Then keep up to date on a go forward basis. A lot of the taggers who joined earlier on no longer tag.


Thanks Steve for the advice. Thanks to all who tagged my novel. I tagged the last 1/2 of the list including the ones from today.

Cheers.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you Mark.


----------



## JenniferBecton

Ok, I'm back on the thread. Thanks for that list. I'm off to tag.

Please tag: http://www.amazon.com/Charlotte-Collins-Continuation-Prejudice-ebook/dp/B0041G6MGK/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1284605206&sr=8-1

Please DISAGREE with Mary Sherwood. (Another author whose name should not be on my tag list!)

Thank you all!


----------



## DavidRM

Listening to Nightwish, catching up on tags.

-David


----------



## William L.K.

All caught up!


----------



## John Hamilton

Whew!  Okay, I neglected this thread for a couple days.  I've got everyone on this page and several behind all caught up now.  It's like playing whack-a-mole with you guys!  

Thanks to everyone who's tagged my books, especially Isle Royale, my new YA novel.  It's already starting to show up on the front product page of many of the categories.  You guys rock!


----------



## JenniferBecton

I hit the list backward and got everyone from Mark Adair to Joseph Mitchell.

Will hit more later.


----------



## Laura Lond

Tagged all the newly requested books. Whew!


----------



## JenniferShirk

Whoa, David, you sure did have time today! Nice!

PS. I tagged your book _Unmentionables_
and
I tagged Jennifer B

Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

All caught up again!

S.


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Jamie Wasserman x 2
Scott Cleveland
Beth Orsoff x 3

Thanks to you all.


----------



## Free books for Kindle

I've been working on a simple bot to automate tagging. Before I possibly release it though I have a few questions:

Would anyone here fancy being a beta tester? If so - drop me a PM. 

How do you think it should work. One option is to provide 10 boxes for 10 Amazon listings. Another is to for it read a list of Amazon links from a text file. Which do you prefer?

Any other must have features? I can't guarantee to include these but you never know.


----------



## TrevorMcDingle

DonnaFaz said:


> I've recently discovered how important tagging is in product placement and I am looking for authors who would be willing to tag my book, The Merry-Go-Round. Here's a link --> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002ZNJL78
> 
> I would be happy to reciprocate on both electronic and print books. I've read that the choice of tags is important. Amazon allows each tagger 15 tags per product. I would prefer the use of: romance, chick lit, women's fiction, fiction, contemporary romance...or you could just check the boxes of the tags I already have. Let me know which tags you'd like for me to use when I tag your book!
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> ~Donna~


Hi Donna,

I have agreed with the first 15 tags - it would only allow me to do 15.

Please could you please agree with the tags on my book at:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0047DWZF4

and http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0047DWZF4

Thanks,
Trevor


----------



## TrevorMcDingle

Rhynedahll said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Happy Holidays! I hope that everyone is warm, snug, and well-fed!
> 
> I've tagged the pb of Learnmegood and that should get me caught up!
> 
> I have a new one that I would appreciate tags for:
> 
> Magician (The Key to Magic)
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi there,

I have agreed with your tags.

Would you please agree with the tags on my book at:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0047DWZF4

and http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0047DWZF4

Thanks,
Trevor


----------



## TrevorMcDingle

klenart said:


> Wow I'm late to the party, I guess, but I'll take any tags I can get as all my stuff mostly have only the original tags I put on it.
> 
> If you're really feeling generous, you can click the "cancer titles" link in my sig to tag however many of the 12 titles I have on offer.
> 
> If you don't have that much time, then these are the ones that probably need the attention the most. Thanks so much in advance! I'll work my way through this long thread tagging all of the titles I can as time permits... but if you send me a PM I'll jump to yours specifically and prioritize tagging your stuff.
> 
> Kindle Slider Puzzles
> Hanoi Puzzle Deluxe for Kindle (16 Interactive Puzzles Variations)
> Simple Word Find: Compilation of Vol 1-5
> Word Mix-Ups
> Cat Jump (Interactive Puzzle for Kindle)


Hi there,

I have agreed with your tags for the listed books.

Would you please agree with the tags on my book at:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0047DWZF4

and http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0047DWZF4

Thanks,
Trevor


----------



## TrevorMcDingle

NickSpalding said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 300+ pages, eh? I can see a lot more tagging books coming up for me in the near future!
> 
> Can I ask for tags to Life... With No Breaks please? At link below
> 
> Much appreciated
> 
> Nick
> 
> Life... With No Breaks - Second Edition


Hi there,

I have agreed with your tags.

Would you please agree with the tags on my book at:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0047DWZF4

and http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0047DWZF4

Thanks,
Trevor


----------



## TrevorMcDingle

JackNolte said:


> Checking in to catch up. Off to do some tagging.
> 
> If anyone here hasn't tagged, The Gray and Guilty Sea, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> ~Jack


Hi there,

I have agreed with your tags.

Would you please agree with the tags on my book at:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0047DWZF4

and http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0047DWZF4

Thanks,
Trevor


----------



## Mel Comley

Hi Trevor,

Can I give you a little tip? Just make a list of the people you have tagged on a document and then cut and paste it all in one go.  

I had the pleasure of reading your book already, one of the funniest books I've read in a long time. Good luck with it.

Off to tag your book now.

Mel


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Trevor's book. I didn't tag the *filthy* tag because it looks like a negative comment. I will if you want it tagged.

Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Have caught up with
David Greene
Mark Adair
Trevor McDingle.

I have just uploaded my new YA novel _Mystery at Ocean Drive._ The product description shows up on the UK site but not on the .com one 
Just to let you know that the book was written at the request of teachers who wanted a Hardy Boys-type adventure story for reluctant teenage boy readers. A publisher turned it down with the comment that it was 'too much like a Hardy Boys story'. 
I was a runner-up in the 2010 Citizen Pan MacMillan YA novel comp, but no publishing contract, so I have published it as a Kindle.
Haven't put it in my signature yet as I've forgotten how to do it and don't want to fry my brain just before Christmas. Would appreciate a few tags so it will be in line when the Christmas Kindles begin downloading. 

http://www.amazon.com/Mystery-at-Ocean-Drive-ebook/dp/B004H1TD38/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AJZ1BLME50KG1&s=digital-text&qid=1293192013&sr=1-1


----------



## Mel Comley

Tagged your new book, Jan.

Mel


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

melcom said:


> Tagged your new book, Jan.
> 
> Mel


Thanks so much


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done Jan.


----------



## Aris Whittier

I'm all caught up!!!

Happy Christmas Eve!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your new book, Jan. Good luck with it.


----------



## Mark Adair

Wow, this is a regular gig. I'm all caught as well. I appreciate the tags from all of you. Cheers!


----------



## Mel Comley

Tagged you, Mark.

Mel


----------



## William Meikle

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I have just uploaded my new YA novel _Mystery at Ocean Drive._


Got it.


----------



## JenniferShirk

Just got Jan and Trevor.  

Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## Mark Adair

Thanks Mel. Your book sounds interesting. Looks like you're pretty deep in the Authonomy scene. How's that working for you?


----------



## Mel Comley

Hi Mark, I'm off the site now but I managed to get to the Ed's desk, where my book received a fantastic review and that was it! I think Harper Collins are only interested in selling Celebrity books now! ;-(

Good luck with your book.

Mel


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

My Diary (us & uk)
Mystery at Ocean Drive (us & uk)


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

All caught up again:

Jan
Trevor

Thanks all,
S.


----------



## R. Doug

Trevor McDingle
Ricky Sides x 4
Keith Blackmore x 4
Aris Whittier x 3
Margaret Lake x 5
Mark Adair

And several more I'm sure I missed mentioning above.


----------



## David Greene

This morning I tagged all 323 books in my summary list at the top of page 327--plus the book by Trevor added since.

Now I'm going to rest my wrist and fingers!


----------



## Mel Comley

Tagged your book David in UK and USA

Happy holidays everyone, off to enjoy the festivities now!

Melxx


----------



## R. Doug

David Greene, you're tagged.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Trevor. 

I hope you didn't just click "agree" with because that doesn't work. Unless the red checks show up beside the category, it's not tagged.

Press tt. You can click on each tag under the pop-up window and save.


----------



## Steve Silkin

... and i'm caught up again!! today i've tagged books by:

h. jonas rhynedahll
alan watt
katie klein
k. lenart
wasserman/anamasi
david greene
mark adair
trevor mcdingle

best wishes for 2011 to all the taggers and writers!!


----------



## ClickNextPage

Caught up since I last posted five pages ago. Welcome to all the new taggers and Merry Christmas, all!!


----------



## Lori Devoti

I'm caught up! Merry Christmas Eve, everyone. 
Lori


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Got yours, David.

S.


----------



## bvlarson

New book just coming up!








SWARM

Military SF novel, needs some tag-loving!
Thanks in advance all, clicking pages worth of tags here...
-BVL


----------



## R. Doug

You're tagged, B.V.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Al Watt
Katie Klein
Nick Spalding (already tagged)
Learn Me Good (already tagged)
klenart (new book)
Mark Adair
Jennifer Becton (already tagged)
Trevor Mc Dingle
David Greene
bvlarson (new book)


----------



## Mark Adair

Tagged:
Steve Silkin
Lori Devoti 
bvlarson
R. Doug 
liam.judge


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Swarm.   Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## William Meikle

bvlarson said:


> New book just coming up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SWARM
> 
> Military SF novel, needs some tag-loving!
> Thanks in advance all, clicking pages worth of tags here...
> -BVL


Done


----------



## R. Doug

Thank you, Mark.  I'd already gotten yours.


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*:

williemeikle (new ones)
Patricia McLinn (Kindle + print where possible)
Kenneth Rosenberg
msscott9985
ericbt (Kindle + print where possible)
MrMiracle
John Hamilton (no tags listed for print)
Kristen Painter (Kindle + print)
Bleekness (new one)
klenart

(gets me up to pg 321--miss two weeks and see what happens?...will catch up on the rest tomorrow).


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Swarm


----------



## David Greene

Tagged Swarm.    ... Gee, it's a lot easier once you're caught up!


----------



## Mel Comley

Just tagged all your books BV Larson.

Mel


----------



## bvlarson

melcom said:


> Just tagged all your books BV Larson.
> 
> Mel


Thanks a lot, Mel,
and everyone else too!
Great system here!
-BVL


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi everyone!

I hope everyone has a safe and happy day today!

Wow, miss one whole day and I'm four pages deep!  Welcome to all the new authors and congratulations to all the new books!

This morning I tagged:

Kindle Slider Puzzles
Free books for Kindle (checked, already tagged)
The Father's Child
Unmentionables
My Diary: February to March
Mystery at Ocean Drive
Swarm

I checked and already had the rest.

Thanks to everyone that tagged my new one!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged R. Doug.  Jack had already tagged you and Zack, so I'm still making my way through the last day's pages.  Whew!  Oh, and tagged John's paperback Learn Me Good.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged B.V. x 6 and Mark Adair.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Merry Christmas everyone.  Pretty sure I'm all caught up now.  Trevor I did not tag "filthy" either as I too believed it to be a negative tag.  Let me know if you'd like it tagged that way.


Linda


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

I never learn.  All caught up again...was WAY behind....many tags...and now to Christmas dinner.


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged both of yours, Linda.  Thanks.


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*:

bvlarson (new one)
R. Doug
David Greene
Trevor McDingle
KatieKlein
Katie Selidas (Kindle + print where possible)
Al Watt (Kindle + print + audio where possible)

Should be caught up again 

If you haven't had the chance, please tag Flank Hawk  (Kindle + Print)
See signature. Thanks!


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

bvlarson x6 (very impressive rankings!)


----------



## Laura Lond

Got Jan's and Trevor's books.

Happy holidays everyone!!


----------



## Victorine

All caught up again!

Wow, David Greene, what a huge list!  How thoughtful of you!!  Got you tagged.  

Vicki


----------



## R. Doug

Terry, you're tagged.


----------



## Free books for Kindle

All caught up. Congrats on new book, BV. Tag love appreciated for the following:

US link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0048ELPBC/?tag=kbpst-20
UK link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0048ELPBC/?tag=kindleboards-21

(ideally tags which only have a few people tagging them. You might need to click on "See all xxx tags" to reveal these).

and also for a friend's book:

http://www.amazon.com/Coconut-Wireless-ebook/dp/B004BLK60S/?tag=kbpst-20
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Coconut-Wireless-ebook/dp/B004BLK60S/?tag=kindleboards-21

David - I noticed your books don't have Amazon.co.uk tags. If you transfer them over from Amazon.com I (and the other people on the Amazon UK tagging thread) will gladly tag them for you.


----------



## TSOROZ

Hi

I've just released my latest novel, Killing a Friend, on Kindle.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004H8GVPE









Here's a brief description:

Familiarity brings destruction. Temptation leads us into extraordinary circumstances.

Set in Göteborg, Sweden, Killing a Friend is a novel about people that love each other, about friends, acquaintances and life partners.

Expatriates, religion, abortion, adultery, child abuse and betrayal: that is what Killing a Friend is all about.

Lost souls in lost lands - far from home and clinging to the familiar, despite their better judgment - a story that takes normal life one step further.

Two friends, two artists, two men that love the same woman - a tragedy, an unforgivable able deception and a chance to begin again. An examination of what love is and what love could be.

Killing a Friend is a book of love, lust and morals. It is an examination of the self, a questioning of social mores, a valley of personal grief and a ray of light for those that suffer.

I'd be greatful for any tags you could provide!

T.S.


----------



## Rhynedahll

TSOROZ said:


> Hi
> 
> I've just released my latest novel, Killing a Friend, on Kindle.
> 
> T.S.


Tagged!

So, I'm caught up until tomorrow!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Killing a Friend.


----------



## theaatkinson

gotcha B.V


----------



## ClickNextPage

Caught up from two pages ago.  Hope everyone had a great Christmas!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Happy holidays to everyone.

Tagged:

Learnmegood: paperback version
klenart: slider puzzles
Mark Adair: Welcome
David Greene: UK & US; Welcome
JenniferBecton: disagreed with Mary Sherwood
TrevorMcDingle: UK & US
Jan Hurst-Nicholson: Mysterie at Ocean Drive
bvlarson: all of them
Free books for Kindle: UK
TSOROZ: Killing a Friend

I would appreciate it if you could tag my UK edition as well. The numbers haven't gone up in weeks. I know there is a separate thread, but since I provide a link in the signature it really shouldn't be difficult. Of course, if you provide a UK link, I tag those as well. Thanks.


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up again -- and just finalizing details with publishers of a bunch of new releases that are going to keep your tagging fingers busy in the new year


----------



## Free books for Kindle

TS - you're tagged on UK and US
Andrew - already done. I think you have to buy something from Amazon.co.uk before you can tag which might explain why those numbers aren't moving much.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

David Greene said:


> I had today off, so I decided to tackle this thread. Going through all 326 pages of the thread is daunting. So to make it easier for newcomers to participate, I decided to create a summary of most of the books involved. Here's what I did: I went through the first 25 pages of the thread and loaded in the first 189 books. Then I went from page 315 to 326 and loaded in the most recent 133 books. Then I combined these two into the list below. So I did not include authors from pages 26 to 314 on the assumption that if someone hasn't posted since page 315, they have dropped out. So there is a donut hole in the middle where books are missing.
> 
> Since it took me about 9 hours to compile the links below--I'm going to rest now and come back tomorrow to work through the list and actually do the tagging. Meanwhile the Amazon link for my book is here, if anyone wants to tag me on credit: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003AQBBXG
> 
> Here is the list of 323 books (Happy tagging newcomers):
> 
> Donna Fasano: The Merry-Go-Round
> 
> Sierra Rose: Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brother Novel: Roarke
> 
> Sierra Rose: Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brothers Novel: Ian
> 
> Sierra Rose: Team Omega Flames of Betrayal
> 
> Jess C Scott: The Intern, Book 1, LUST
> 
> Jess C Scott: The Devilin Fey
> 
> Ricky Sides: The Birth of the Peacekeepers
> 
> Ricky Sides: The Peacekeepers, Some Gave All
> 
> Ricky Sides: The Peacekeepers. Oh Say Can You See
> 
> Ricky Sides: Adventures in Reading
> 
> Ricky Sides: The Ultimate in Women's Self Defense
> 
> David Dalglish: The Weight of Blood
> 
> David Dalglish: The Cost of Betrayal
> 
> David Dalglish: The Death of Promises
> 
> David Dalglish: The Shadows of Grace
> 
> David Dalglish: A Dance of Cloaks
> 
> David Dalglish: Guardian of the Mountain
> 
> David Dalglish: A Land of Ash
> 
> Eric Christopherson: Crack-Up
> 
> Eric Christopherson: The Prophet Motive
> 
> Kristie Leigh Maguire: Second Chances
> 
> Kristie Leigh Maguire: You've Got Mail from Japan
> 
> Kristie Leigh Maguire: Desert heat: Affairs of the Heart - Book 1
> 
> Kristie Leigh Maguire: Cabin Fever: Affairs of the Heart - Book 2
> 
> Kristie Leigh Maguire: No Lady and Her Tramp
> 
> Linda Welch: Along Came a Demon
> 
> Linda Welch: The Demon Hunters
> 
> David Derrico: Right Ascension
> 
> David Derrico: Declination
> 
> David Derrico: The Twiller
> 
> Jeffry S. Hepple: Gone for a Soldier
> 
> Jeffry S. Hepple: Land of the Free
> 
> Jeffry S. Hepple: Home of the Brave
> 
> Jeffry S. Hepple: Lonely is the Soldier
> 
> Jeffry S. Hepple: The Treasure of La Malinche Vol 1
> 
> Jeffry S. Hepple: The Treasure of La Malinche Vol 2
> 
> Jeffry S. Hepple: The Angel of 1776
> 
> Claire Farrell: One Night With The Fae
> 
> Claire Farrell: A Little Girl in My Room & Other Stories
> 
> Claire Farrell: Sixty Seconds & Other Stories
> 
> Claire Farrell: Thirst
> 
> Helen Smith: Alison Wonderland
> 
> Helen Smith: Being Light
> 
> Helen Smith: The Miracle Inspector
> 
> Dave Conifer: Throwback
> 
> Dave Conifer: FireHouse
> 
> Dave Conifer: Man of Steel
> 
> Dave Conifer: eBully
> 
> Dave Conifer: Snodgrass Vacation
> 
> Maria Rachel Hooley: Dreamwalker
> 
> Maria Rachel Hooley: Sojourner - Book 1
> 
> Maria Rachel Hooley: Covenant
> 
> Maria Rachel Hooley: Second Sight
> 
> Maria Rachel Hooley: Anathema
> 
> Maria Rachel Hooley: The River
> 
> Maria Rachel Hooley: The Mach Band
> 
> Maria Rachel Hooley: On the Road With Ollie
> 
> Maria Rachel Hooley: Leaving the Nest
> 
> Lisa C. Hinsley: Coombe's Wood
> 
> Lisa C. Hinsley: A Peculiar Collection
> 
> T. L. Haddix: Under the Moon's Shadow
> 
> T. L. Haddix: Secrets In the Shadow
> 
> Margaret Lake: Ariana's Pride
> 
> Margaret Lake: Only In My Dreams
> 
> Margaret Lake: Listen To Your Heart
> 
> Margaret Lake: Catherine and the Captain
> 
> Margaret Lake: Of Love and War
> 
> Rosanne E. Lortz: I Serve: A Novel of the Black Prince
> 
> Rosanne E. Lortz: The Life and Death of Saint Thomas Becket
> 
> Daniel Arenson: Firefly Island, an Epic Fantasy
> 
> Daniel Arenson: Flaming Dove, a Paranormal Fantasy
> 
> Ruth Francisco: Good Morning Darkness
> 
> Ruth Francisco: Primal Wound
> 
> Ruth Francisco: Confessions of a Deathmaiden
> 
> Simon Wood: The Scrubs
> 
> Simon Wood: Road Rash
> 
> Simon Wood: Sick Things: An Anthology of Extreme Creature Horror
> 
> Simon Wood: Curtains
> 
> Simon Wood: Working Stiffs
> 
> Simon Wood: The Fall Guy
> 
> Simon Wood: The Death Panel
> 
> Simon Wood: Asking for Trouble
> 
> Simon Wood: Killer Fiction
> 
> Simon Wood: Dragged into Darkness
> 
> Simon Wood: Terminated
> 
> Simon Wood: Paying the Piper
> 
> Simon Wood: We All Fall Down
> 
> A. Sparrow: Xenolith
> 
> Gary A. Ballard: Under the Amoral Bridge: A Cyberpunk Novel
> 
> Gary A. Ballard: The Know Circuit
> 
> Gary A. Ballard: The Bridge Chronicles
> 
> David McAfee: 33 A.D.
> 
> David McAfee: Saying Goodbye to the Sun
> 
> David McAfee: The Lake and 17 Other Stories
> 
> David McAfee: Grubs
> 
> David McAfee: A Pound of Flash
> 
> Victorine Lieske: Not What She Seems
> 
> Deb Baker: Murder Passes the Buck
> 
> Deb Baker: Murder Grins and Bears It
> 
> Deb Baker: Guise and Dolls
> 
> Deb Baker: Goodbye Dolly
> 
> Edward O'Dell: Three Minutes More
> 
> Martin C. Sharlow: Fallen Blood
> 
> Martin C. Sharlow: Shades of Twilight
> 
> Martin C. Sharlow: Storytellers
> 
> Martin C. Sharlow: Storytellers: Adept
> 
> Melanie Nilles: Starfire Angels
> 
> Melanie Nilles: Broken Wings
> 
> Melanie Nilles: When Angels Cry
> 
> Melanie Nilles: Legend of the White Dragon: Legends
> 
> Melanie Nilles: A Turn of Curses
> 
> Melanie Nilles: Legend of the White Dragon: Legacies
> 
> Melanie Nilles: Legend of the White Dragon: Legacies, Destiny
> 
> Jasmine Giacomo: The Wicked Heroine
> 
> Carolyn Kephart: The Ryel Saga: A Tale of Love and Magic
> 
> Carolyn Kephart: PenTangle: Five Pointed Fables
> 
> Jon F. Merz: Ninja (1)
> 
> Jon F. Merz: Parallax
> 
> Jon F. Merz: Vicarious
> 
> Jon F. Merz: This Time of Night
> 
> Jon F. Merz: Prisoner 392
> 
> Jon F. Merz: The Brank of Khosadam
> 
> Jon F. Merz: Social Media for Authors Series: Facebook Pages
> 
> D. B. Henson: Deed to Death
> 
> Joseph Rhea: Cyberdrome
> 
> Maria E. Schneider: Under Witch Moon
> 
> Maria E. Schneider: Executive Lunch
> 
> Maria E. Schneider: Executive Retention
> 
> Maria E. Schneider: Catch an Honest Thief
> 
> Maria E. Schneider: Tracking Magic
> 
> Maria E. Schneider: Sage: Tales from a Magical Kingdom
> 
> Amy D. Shojai: Complete Kitten Care
> 
> Amy Shojai: Complete Care for Your Aging Cat
> 
> Amy Shojai: Complete Care for Your Aging Dog
> 
> Amy Shojai: Pet Care in the New Century
> 
> Amy Shojai: Dog & Cat ComPETability
> 
> David H. Burton: The Second Coming
> 
> David H. Burton: Scourge
> 
> Joel Arnold: Bedtime Stories for the Apocalypse
> 
> Joel Arnold: Death Rhythm
> 
> Joel Arnold: Bait and Other Stories
> 
> Joel Arnold: Northwoods Deep
> 
> Joel Arnold: Fetal Position and other Stories
> 
> Joel Arnold: Taking Care of Katrina
> 
> Joel Arnold: Fetal Bait Apocalypse
> 
> Alan Hutcheson: Boomerang
> 
> Darren L. Pare: 33 Summers
> 
> Kristen Painter: All Fired Up
> 
> Kristen Painter: Heart of Fire
> 
> L. J. Sellers: The Sex Club
> 
> L. J. Sellers: Secrets to Die For
> 
> L. J. Sellers: Thrilled to Death
> 
> L. J. Sellers: The Baby Thief
> 
> L. J. Sellers: The Suicide Effect
> 
> L. J. Sellers: Passions of the Dead
> 
> Cliff Ball: Out of Time: 2nd Edition
> 
> Cliff Ball: The Usurper
> 
> Cliff Ball: Shattered Earth
> 
> Nancy C. Johnson: Her Last Letter
> 
> Jana Janeway: The Mengliad
> 
> Nick Spalding: Life &#8230; With No Breaks - 2nd Edition
> 
> Karen Wojcik Berner: A Whisper to Scream
> 
> Camille LaGuire: Have Gun, Will Play
> 
> Camille LaGuire: The Enchanted Tree
> 
> William Meikle: The Invasion
> 
> William Meikle: The Valley
> 
> William Meikle: Island Life
> 
> William Meikle: Abominable
> 
> William Meikle: Crustaceans
> 
> William Meikle: Mostly Human
> 
> William Meikle: The Road Hole Bunker Mystery
> 
> William Meikle: Carnacki: Heaven and Hell
> 
> William Meikle: The Haunting of Esther Cox
> 
> William Meikle: The Midnight Eye Files: The Amulet
> 
> William Meikle: Cold as Death
> 
> William Meikle: Brotherhood of the Thorns
> 
> William Meikle: The Sleeping God
> 
> William Meikle: Whispers From the Dark Side
> 
> William Meikle: Chronicles of Augustus Seton
> 
> William Meikle: Variations on a Theme
> 
> William Meikle: Darkness Follows
> 
> William Meikle: The Auld Mither
> 
> William Meikle: The Midnight Eye Files: The Sirens
> 
> William Meikle: The Watchers Omnibus
> 
> William Meikle: The Johnson Amulet and Other Scottish Terrors
> 
> William Meikle: Eldren: The Book of the Dark
> 
> William Meikle: Generations
> 
> Mina V. Esquerra: Fairy Tale Fail
> 
> Jim Chambers: Recollections
> 
> Posters/Taggers starting on Page 315 of this thread
> 
> Laura Lond: My Sparkling Misfortune
> 
> Laura Lond: The Palace
> 
> Laura Lond: The Battle
> 
> Marie McCarthy: Travels in Ghana
> 
> Linda S. Prather: The Gifts
> 
> Linda S. Prather: Sacred Secrets
> 
> Jennifer Shirk: The Role of a Lifetime
> 
> Steven L. Hawk: Peace Warrior
> 
> Gregory S. Slomba: The Deliverers: Sharky and the Jewel
> 
> Lori Brighton: The Mind Readers
> 
> Lori Brighton: The Ghost Hunter
> 
> Jamie Wasserman: Blood and Sunlight: A Maryland Vampire Story
> 
> Jamie Wasserman: Night of the Guppy
> 
> Eric B. Thomasma: Seams16: A New Home
> 
> Eric B. Thomasma: Seams16: Arrival
> 
> Eric B. Thomasma: Sam And the Dragon
> 
> Thea Atkinson: One Insular Tahiti
> 
> Thea Atkinson: The Secret Language of Crows
> 
> Thea Atkinson: Anomaly
> 
> J. M. Pierce: Failing Test
> 
> J. M. Pierce: Duality - A Novella
> 
> John Hamilton: Isle Royale
> 
> John Hamilton: Night Touch
> 
> David Wuensche: The Founder's Face
> 
> Patricia McLinn: A Stranger in the Family
> 
> Patricia McLinn: Principal of Love
> 
> Patricia McLinn: Rodeo Nights
> 
> Patricia McLinn: Widow Woman
> 
> Patricia McLinn: The Games
> 
> H. Jonas Rhynedahll: Magician (The Key to Magic)
> 
> H. Jonas Rhynedahll: Not Your Typical, Scantily-Clad Virgin Sacrifice
> 
> H. Jonas Rhynedahll: Orphan: Key to Magic I
> 
> H. Jonas Rhynedahll: Orphan (The Key to Magic)
> 
> H. Jonas Rhynedahll: La causalite
> 
> Mel Comley: Impeding Justice
> 
> William L.K.: The Voice
> 
> William L.K.: The Eye of the Storm
> 
> Scott Cleveland: Pale Boundaries
> 
> Aris Whittier: Fatal Embrace
> 
> Aris Whittier: Foolish Notions
> 
> Aris Whittier: The Truth About Being A Bass Fisherman's Wife
> 
> Julie Ann Dawson: The Doom Guardian
> 
> Julie Ann Dawson: A Game of Blood
> 
> Lynn Veach Sadler: Bardic Tales and Sage Advice Vol 2
> 
> Kevin Wallis: Beneath the Surface of Things
> 
> Andrew Ashling: A Dish Served Cold
> 
> Karen French: Gone
> 
> Karen French: Betrayal
> 
> Karen French: Unholy Angels
> 
> Maria Elizabeth Romana: Little Miss Straight Lace
> 
> M. G. Scarsbrook: The Marlowe Conspiracy
> 
> Lori Devoti: Lost, a vampire romance
> 
> Lori Devoti: When Gargoyles Fly
> 
> Lori Devoti: Love is All Around
> 
> Lori Devoti: Dialogue: More Than Just Talk
> 
> Miriam Minger: Secrets of Midnight
> 
> Miriam Minger: A Hint of Rapture
> 
> Miriam Minger: My Runaway Heart
> 
> Miriam Minger: Defiant Imposter
> 
> Miriam Minger: Twin Passions
> 
> Miriam Minger: Wild Angel
> 
> Miriam Minger: Captive Rose
> 
> Miriam Minger: The Pagan's Prize
> 
> Miriam Minger: Wild Roses
> 
> Miriam Minger: Stolen Splendor
> 
> Alex Hogan: Stumbling Forward
> 
> Richard Jackson: The Gift of Fury
> 
> Richard Jackson: Fall from Grace
> 
> Jan Hurst-Nicholson: The Breadwinners
> 
> Jan Hurst-Nicholson: Something to Read on the Plane
> 
> Jan Hurst-Nicholson: But Can You Drink the Water?
> 
> Gregory Bresiger: Personal Finance for People Who Hate Personal Finance
> 
> Steve Silkin: The Cemetery Vote
> 
> Steve Silkin: Too Lucky
> 
> Steve Silkin: The Telescope Builder
> 
> Steve Silkin: The Forbidden Stories
> 
> D. A. Boulter: Courtesan
> 
> D. A. Boulter: Pelgraff
> 
> D. A. Boulter: Pilton's Moon / Vengeance Is Mine
> 
> Scott Cleveland: Pale Boundaries
> 
> Beth Orsoff: Romantically Challenged
> 
> Beth Orsoff: Honeymoon For One
> 
> Beth Orsoff: How I Learned to Love the Walrus
> 
> Joe Chiappetta: Star Chosen
> 
> Joe Chiappetta: Silly Daddy in Space
> 
> Joe Chiappetta: Debt-Busters
> 
> Joe Chiappetta: Armed With Intergalactic Weapons Not of This World
> 
> K. C. May: Sole Sacrifice
> 
> K. C. May: The Kinshield Legacy
> 
> K. C. May: The Venom of Vipers
> 
> James N. Powell: Slow Love: A Polynesian Pillow Book
> 
> John Pearson: Learn Me Good
> 
> Kristan Hoffman: Twenty-Somewhere
> 
> Kristan Hoffman: The Eraser
> 
> Joseph Mitchell: Shard Mountain
> 
> Laura Vosika: Blue Bells of Scotland
> 
> Keith C. Blackmore: The Troll Hunter
> 
> Keith C. Blackmore: Flight of the Cookie Dough Mansion
> 
> Keith C. Blackmore: NO Experience Necessary - Teach English Overseas
> 
> Keith C. Blackmore: The Missing Boatman
> 
> K. Lenart: Kindle Slider Puzzles
> 
> K. Lenart: Hanoi Puzzle Deluxe for Kindle
> 
> K. Lenart: Simple Word Find: Compilation of Vol 1-5
> 
> K. Lenart: Cat Jump
> 
> K. Lenart: Word Mix-Ups
> 
> Katie Salidas: House of Immortal Pleasures
> 
> Katie Salidas: Halloween Fantasies
> 
> Katie Salidas: Immortalis Carpe Noctem
> 
> Katie Salidas: Hunters & Prey
> 
> David Michael: The Girl Who Ran With Horses
> 
> David Michael: Serene Morning & Other Tales of a Little Girl
> 
> David Michael: Nostalgia
> 
> David Michael: Baptism
> 
> David Michael: Nasty, Brutish & Short Short
> 
> David Michael: The Summoning Fire
> 
> Katie Klein: The Guardian
> 
> Catherine Durkin Robinson: Olivia's Kiss
> 
> Catherine Durkin Robinson: Learning Curves
> 
> Ryne Pearson: Confessions
> 
> Ryne Pearson: Top Ten
> 
> Ryne Pearson: The Donzerly Light
> 
> Ryne Pearson: All For One
> 
> Ryne Pearson: Dark and Darker
> 
> Alan Watt: The 90-Day Novel: Unlock the Story within
> 
> Alan Watt: Diamond Dogs
> 
> Christopher Bunn: The Model Universe And Other Stories
> 
> Christopher Bunn: The Hawk And His Boy
> 
> R. Doug Wicker: Decisions
> 
> Jack Nolte: The Gray and Guilty Sea
> 
> Zack Hamric: Blank Slate
> 
> Zack Hamric: Crescent Rising
> 
> Chris Graham: Free books for Kindle
> 
> Mark Adair: The Father's Child
> 
> David Greene: Unmentionables: A Novel


WOW, David, thanks! That's a lot easier. Is there a way for one of us to sticky this post at the top of the thread or something?

I'm all caught up!

Kristan


----------



## klenart

David Greene said:


> I had today off, so I decided to tackle this thread. Going through all 326 pages of the thread is daunting. So to make it easier for newcomers to participate, I decided to create a summary of most of the books involved.


This was such an awesome idea that I would have tagged you multiple times in compensation if I could have! I agree with a previous comment that this list should be stickied. For my own part I'm going to copy it off to a document on my desktop so that I can be sure to find it in the future to ensure I've hit everything on the list.

Thanks for the selfless and very useful compilation.


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!!
Lori


----------



## R. Doug

You're tagged, T.S.

By the way, you don't have a synopsis (aka, Product Description) posted yet on your Amazon Product Page for this book.  Hope you get one up soon.  It's going to be hard to entice buyers otherwise.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanx for tags  

Have got 
Free books for Kindle
TSOROZ
Andrew Ashling UK


----------



## JoeMitchell

Tagged:

When Gargoyles Fly
Mystery at Ocean Drive
Magician (The Key to Magic)
Confessions
Top Ten
All For One
Dark and Darker
Kindle Slider Puzzles
The Model Universe And Other Stories
The Hawk And His Boy
Hunters & Prey
Impeding Justice
The Gray and Guilty Sea
The Father's Child
Unmentionables - A Novel
My Diary: February to March
The Troll Hunter
NO Experience Necessary - Teach English Overseas
The Missing Boatman
Swarm
Blood of Silver


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Got your new one, T.S.O.  Congrats!  All caught up now.

S.


----------



## Victorine

Got the new one.  All caught up again.  

Vicki


----------



## 28612

I didn't mean to be-tagged and run. In fact, I've been here and tagging ... but Amazon disappeared me -- basically twice. And disappeared my tags along with everything else (including DTP account for a while.) So I've just completed working my way from page 309 to here for the 3rd time.  (Yes, that scream you've been hearing has been me.)

Now, finally, I am saying I'm caught up . . . 

Okay, except for Willie's.  I've tagged all your 2010 releases, but still working back on the others.

Happy Holidays, everyone!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Looks like I'm still caught up !


----------



## theaatkinson

gotcha patricia. drag about those amazon issues but glad it's working for you now


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Welcome back, Patricia. Hope Amazon doesn't do that to you again.

Thanks for the tags.


----------



## J.M Pierce

All caught up!


----------



## Spinneyhead

Goodness, I'm late to this thread.

Sounds of Soldiers http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004A157PS
Tiger http://www.amazon.com/Tiger-Irwin-ebook/dp/B0044R9BY6
So Much To Answer For http://www.amazon.com/So-Much-Answer-ebook/dp/B00427ZIYU

Off to do some tagging.


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged Patricia x 4.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Spinneyhead said:


> Goodness, I'm late to this thread.
> 
> Sounds of Soldiers http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004A157PS
> Tiger http://www.amazon.com/Tiger-Irwin-ebook/dp/B0044R9BY6
> So Much To Answer For http://www.amazon.com/So-Much-Answer-ebook/dp/B00427ZIYU
> 
> Off to do some tagging.


I tagged your books.  Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Spinneyhead said:


> Goodness, I'm late to this thread.
> 
> Sounds of Soldiers http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004A157PS
> Tiger http://www.amazon.com/Tiger-Irwin-ebook/dp/B0044R9BY6
> So Much To Answer For http://www.amazon.com/So-Much-Answer-ebook/dp/B00427ZIYU
> 
> Off to do some tagging.


Tagged you.

That's me all caught up again.


----------



## catherinedurkinrobinson

Thanks David, for your hard work.

Tagged everyone and caught up. Here are the newbies:

Ryne Pearson
K Lenart
Alan Watt
Katie Klein
Nick Spalding
Daniel Arenson’s new one
R Doug Wicker
Mark Adair
David Greene
Jennifer Becton
Trevor McDingle
BV Larson
TS O’Rourke
Ian Pattinson


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

I'm up to speed on the UK list and have now migrated over here for the first time. Just found David's list (thanks!). Should be able to get quite a lot done this week while on break. Here's mine:

The Crown in the Heather (The Bruce Trilogy): http://www.amazon.com/Crown-Heather-Bruce-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B003V5X9N6/

Worth Dying For (The Bruce Trilogy): http://www.amazon.com/Worth-Dying-Bruce-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004DI7L0W/

Isabeau, A Novel of Queen Isabella and Sir Roger Mortimer: http://www.amazon.com/Isabeau-Novel-Isabella-Mortimer-ebook/dp/B003ZYFBMU/


----------



## theaatkinson

caught up for the moment


----------



## William Meikle

New today, a novella. As ever, all tags gratefully appreciated.

Are you ready for a trip into the Mirrorland?


----------



## Mel Comley

Good God, William, can you slow down a bit please, you're putting the rest of us to shame! lol


I'm all up to date now.

Melx


----------



## William Meikle

melcom said:


> Good God, William, can you slow down a bit please, you're putting the rest of us to shame! lol
> 
> I'm all up to date now.
> 
> Melx


I'm just getting started


----------



## R. Doug

You're tagged, Catherine.


----------



## ericbt

Stay away for a few days and I'm eight pages behind.  Anyway, I'm caught up now.
Tagged this session:
Rhynedahll (new one)
Free books for Kindle
Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Mystery at Ocean Drive.)
Mark Adair
David Greene
JenniferBecton
TrevorMcDingle
bvlarson
TWErvin2
TSOROZ
theapatra (Pray For Reign)
Spinneyhead
N. Gemini Sasson
williemeikle (The Copycat Murders)


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.   Congratulations on the new release Willie.


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged:

David Greene - wonderful list, David.  

Mark Adair

R. Doug

Trevor

Jan - your new one

B V Larson

T S O'Rourke - I didn't see any tags for your book and will check back later

K Lenart

Patricia McLinn - I had already tagged your books but went back to make sure my tags stuck, given your recent trouble with Amazon tags.  I'm so glad it's been resolved for you. : )

Ian Pattinson

N. Gemini Sasson

Willie - The Copycat Murders  

Thank you for also tagging my books.  I appreciate it very much.  

I hope you're all having a wonderful holiday!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Ian Pattinson, N. Gemini Sasson and Willie's new one. 

Willie, I read The Road Hole Bunker Mystery. Do you have another John Royle book?

For the newbies, just go back a half a dozen pages and tag from there forward to keep up with the active taggers.


----------



## William Meikle

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tagged Ian Pattinson, N. Gemini Sasson and Willie's new one.
> 
> Willie, I read The Road Hole Bunker Mystery. Do you have another John Royle book?


Not yet Gertie... but you'll find similarities in the MIDNIGHT EYE books THE AMULET and THE SIRENS. Derek Adams is basically John's alter-ego who gets involved in supernatural cases


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

I'm new to this thread and I've spent the last few hours tagging books. I started with David Greene's list and then I tagged all of the books from page 327 up to this post that were not on his list. Now I'm going to leave my computer and let my tagging finger get a well deserved break. But before I go, let me add my books to the mix:

A Shot in the Dark in the US store
A Shot in the Dark in the UK store

The Master's Chair in the US store
The Master's Chair in the UK store


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, MacKensie


----------



## William Meikle

Mackenzie Morgan said:


> I'm new to this thread and I've spent the last few hours tagging books. I started with David Greene's list and then I tagged all of the books from page 327 up to this post that were not on his list. Now I'm going to leave my computer and let my tagging finger get a well deserved break. But before I go, let me add my books to the mix:
> 
> A Shot in the Dark in the US store
> A Shot in the Dark in the UK store
> 
> The Master's Chair in the US store
> The Master's Chair in the UK store


Got them all -- welcome to the thread.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Mackenzie Morgan said:


> I'm new to this thread and I've spent the last few hours tagging books. I started with David Greene's list and then I tagged all of the books from page 327 up to this post that were not on his list. Now I'm going to leave my computer and let my tagging finger get a well deserved break. But before I go, let me add my books to the mix:
> 
> A Shot in the Dark in the US store
> A Shot in the Dark in the UK store
> 
> The Master's Chair in the US store
> The Master's Chair in the UK store


Thank you for the tags. I tagged your books on both the US and UK sites.  Welcome to the thread.

I also couldn't resist buying The Master's Chair. It sounds like my kind of read.


----------



## David Greene

I've tagged everyone who came on since I created my list--so I'm caught up.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Mackenzie, I tagged your books.  

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Maud Muller

David Greene said:


> I had today off, so I decided to tackle this thread. Going through all 326 pages of the thread is daunting. So to make it easier for newcomers to participate, I decided to create a summary of most of the books involved. Here's what I did: I went through the first 25 pages of the thread and loaded in the first 189 books. Then I went from page 315 to 326 and loaded in the most recent 133 books. Then I combined these two into the list below. So I did not include authors from pages 26 to 314 on the assumption that if someone hasn't posted since page 315, they have dropped out. So there is a donut hole in the middle where books are missing.
> 
> Can't believe you missed my book, Confessions of a Liberal Lover. I have been a faithfull tagger on this site for months. My last post was on page 311 on December 14th and then went to visit with the grandchildren at Disney World and started getting ready for the holidays. Was going through the pages catching up today when I saw this. Oh well, I do appreciate the time you spent making up the list. It was a Herculan effort and will certainly help all the newbies.


----------



## John Hartness

Alright, I'm on board. I've started tagging and would love it if folks can reciprocate. My sales have been stuck for a few days, so I could use all the help I can get! Thanks!


----------



## William Meikle

John Hartness said:


> Alright, I'm on board. I've started tagging and would love it if folks can reciprocate. My sales have been stuck for a few days, so I could use all the help I can get! Thanks!


Got you John - welcome to the board


----------



## Maud Muller

Once again let too much time pass, but now I'm caught up again. This is the very best Amazon tagging thread and can't wait until my new book is finally out so I can have all of you wonderful authors tag it for me.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Ricky Sides said:


> Thank you for the tags. I tagged your books on both the US and UK sites.  Welcome to the thread.
> 
> I also couldn't resist buying The Master's Chair. It sounds like my kind of read.


Thank you for the tags, and for buying The Master's Chair. Hope you enjoy it.

And thanks to all of you who have tagged my books. It really is appreciated.

Ellen, I tagged yours since I missed it when I went through the list. And John, I tagged yours, too.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your books John.   Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged John Hartness. Welcome and good luck.


----------



## David Greene

Eileen Muller said:


> Can't believe you missed my book, Confessions of a Liberal Lover. I have been a faithfull tagger on this site for months. My last post was on page 311 on December 14th and then went to visit with the grandchildren at Disney World and started getting ready for the holidays. Was going through the pages catching up today when I saw this. Oh well, I do appreciate the time you spent making up the list. It was a Herculan effort and will certainly help all the newbies.


Eileen...sorry I missed you. I went back to my original list at the top of page 127 and added your book to the end. --David


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Hey everyone,

Please tag my new book _The Gods of Dream_ -- link in sig. Thanks!


----------



## KatieKlein

Whew! All caught up!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your new one, Daniel. Good luck.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

TSOROZ
Spinneyhead x4
Mackenzie (US & UK)
J Hartness x2
Gods/Dream


----------



## R. Doug

Karen Fenech x 3

John Hartness x 2


----------



## Mark Adair

Time waits for no one. All caught up. New tags:

Linda Prather
David.Niall.Wilson 
TWErvin2
TSOROZ 
Rhynedahll 
theapatra 
ClickNextPage 
Patricia McLinn 
Margaret Lake
Spinneyhead 
N. Gemini Sasson 
ericbt 
Mackenzie Morgan
Eileen Muller 
John Hartness 
Daniel Arenson 

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

I'm about 3/4 of the way through.  Many thanks again to David for the master list - and to everyone who jumped in and tagged us newcomers!

(I think I have carpel tunnel syndrome now  )


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

All caught up...

Ian Pattinson
N. Gemini Sasson
Willie - The Copycat Murders 
Mackenzie Morgan
John G. Hartness
Daniel Arenson  -  new one

Thanks all,
S.


----------



## TrevorMcDingle

Ricky Sides said:


> Tagged Trevor's book. I didn't tag the *filthy* tag because it looks like a negative comment. I will if you want it tagged.
> 
> Welcome to the thread.


Sorry for the delay - just back online after Christmas.

I will start tagging again today and catch-up on the recent additions.

Unfortunately, many tags are appearing against my book that I did not make - for example, 5 people have now tagged "chimpanzee" against my book, but it has nothing to do with monkeys! I try to tag down inappropriate tags, but the problem is that if people are kind enough to tag my book (which I much appreciate), they don't know which are the genuine tags and which ones are silly ones other people have added. Thanks for avoiding tagging "filthy" 

Trevor.


----------



## TrevorMcDingle

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tagged you, Trevor.
> 
> I hope you didn't just click "agree" with because that doesn't work. Unless the red checks show up beside the category, it's not tagged.
> 
> Press tt. You can click on each tag under the pop-up window and save.


I realised the "agree" does not work, and instead tagged the first 15 (or all if less than 15 tags). However, when there are more than 15 I don't know which tags the author would most like agreed with. I have found some silly tags against my book that people have added, and then they are getting agreed with 

I now think I'm up-to-date again with recent additions, but I never started at the beginning (i.e. never viewed the first 300 pages). I have been adding the books of people who are posting in this thread, since I'd rather spend my time tagging active thread members than spend ages tagging books where the authro might no longer be accessing this thread.


----------



## Mel Comley

I've just tagged you Mackenzie.

While I'm here I'd just like to say that.

Impeding Justice is the featured book of the day on Bargain ebooks!!

http://bargainebooks.blogspot.com/

Mel 

only 99 cents/72 pence


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

N. Gemini Sasson
williemeikle: same as for the Uk thread. Can't access the page
Mackenzie Morgan: all of them, UK & US - Welcome
John Hartness: both - Welcome
Daniel Arenson: The Gods of Dream


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi everyone!

Seems like a virtual blizzard of new thread members!  Welcome all!

Congratulations to everyone that has a new book!  

Today I tagged:

Ian Pattinson x3
N. Gemini Sasson x3
Mackensie Morgan x2 (US & UK)
John G. Hartness x2
Daniel Arenson


----------



## ASparrow

You can remove Xenolith by A. Sparrow from your list. The link is dead as I've pulled it from CreateSpace and Amazon.

Thanks!


----------



## William L.K.

I'm not quite caught up yet, but I will be by the end of the day.

Welcome to all the newbies!
Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## J.M Pierce

I'm all caught up.

Willie, I can't get the link to work for your new one. I'll try again later.

Take care everyone!

J.M.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged you, Daniel. Good luck with the new book.


----------



## JDChev

All caught up again. Hope everyone had a good Christmas and/or other holiday.


----------



## John Hartness

Wow, got a bunch of tagging in this morning, with more to go. Thanks to everyone who tagged my stuff so quickly. I sold one of each yesterday, after being stuck for several days. Dunno if the tags contributed directly to sales, but I'm sure they didn't hurt! 

Thanks!


----------



## William Meikle

J.M. Pierce said:


> I'm all caught up.
> 
> Willie, I can't get the link to work for your new one. I'll try again later.
> 
> Take care everyone!
> 
> J.M.


There's been a problem with THE COPYCAT MURDERS. Amazon are investigating. I'll get back to you all when I know... and thanks for trying.


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!!
Lori


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Phew -- I take a break for xmas and this is what happens -- 10 pages!!!

Just tagged:

Mark Adair
David Greene
Jennifer Becton
Trevor McDingle
Jan Jurst-Nicholson
Bvlarson
TSOROZ
Spinneyhead
Mackenzie Morgan
John Hartness
Daniel Arenson

Good luck with the new works everyone! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Wow, miss a day here and you definitely get carpal tunnel.  I tried to keep up with the names, but T.S. got your new one, Daniel, got your new one.  Willie link wouldn't work.  Ryne, caught two of yours that I had either missed or tags didn't hold and added some new tags you had.  Welcome to the newbies, N. Gemini, spineyhead (did I spell that right); John, etcetera.  I got everyone for the last five pages back to my last post.  Patricia evidently my tags held because all of yours were tagged.  I'm all caught up--finally.


Linda


----------



## Lori Devoti

Is it okay to request tags for a blog syndication? I just syndicated the How to Write Shop's blog and would love to get it tagged. 
How to Write Shop Blog
Thanks!! 
Lori


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged it.   Good luck with that endeavor.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You're tagged, Lori. Good luck.


----------



## Amyshojai

Whew--all caught up again! Hadn't checked since Christmas, so had some catching up to do. Welcome to all the new authors/books and I hope y'all will return the tag-favor.


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*:

TSOROZ
Spinneyhead
Mackenzie Morgan
John Hartness (Kindle + print)
Daniel Arenson (new one)
Mark Adair
N. Gemini Sasson (Kindle + print where possible)

If you haven't had the chance, please tag Flank Hawk  (Kindle + print)
See signature. Thanks!


----------



## Victorine

All caught up!  Good luck with the new books, everyone.  

Vicki


----------



## Rhynedahll

Lori Devoti said:


> Is it okay to request tags for a blog syndication? I just syndicated the How to Write Shop's blog and would love to get it tagged.
> How to Write Shop Blog
> Thanks!!
> Lori


Got it!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  
Welcome to newcomers  

have tagged

How to write shop blog
McKenzie Morgan x 2
The Gods of Dream
N Gemini Sasson x 3
Trevore McDingle - voted down filthy and chimpanzee


----------



## liam.judge

caught up since my last post


----------



## liam.judge

Willie: the link to your latest book on the u.s. amazon site wouldn't work on my computer, so i searched for it on the amazon site. I found it but i didn't see any tags for it. Sorry.


----------



## Lori Devoti

Hey, I'm still caught up! Thanks for the How to Write Shop blog tags!
Lori


----------



## Amyshojai

Looks like I'm still caught up, too. All tags muchly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## jwasserman

Tagged:
The Master's Chair 
Worth Dying For (The Bruce Trilogy)
My Diary: February to March 
Hard Day's Knight (Black Knight Chronicles) 
Ganglands 
Word Mix-Ups 
Ruby Red 
Swarm


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Caught up!

S.


----------



## William Meikle

THE COPYCAT MURDERS is back up, but has lost its tags. Can I beg you to re-tag please?

http://www.amazon.com/The-Copycat-Murders-ebook/dp/B004HFS6EQ


----------



## J.M Pierce

williemeikle said:


> THE COPYCAT MURDERS is back up, but has lost its tags. Can I beg you to re-tag please?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Copycat-Murders-ebook/dp/B004HFS6EQ


Done.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done Willie.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I love it when you beg.   Retagged.

Is this another John Royle mystery? I really enjoyed the first one.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got it, Willie.


----------



## William Meikle

New today and needing some blood

My wee Scottish vampire novel, also in print, gets some fresh life in ebook form.

Two young boys in the West of Scotland reawaken an ancient vampire. Only "The Book of the Dark" can stop it. But the sun is getting low.... and vamps are not the only dangers in the night



> "A gem of a book...essential reading if you are literate, and if you want the vampire genre to grow beyond stagnant velvet clad fops." --Shirlie Leighton for Bite Me Magazine


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done Willie.   Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Julie Christensen

I just did MG Scarsbrook
L Pranther
L Devot
R Sides
Gertie
Rhyndedahll
Hurst-Nicholsa
Liam Judge
Amy Shojai
J Wasserman
and S Hawk. 

For people with multiple books, I did at least one and usually all.  I'll try to get back on to do more sometime tomorrow.

Cheers!


----------



## David Greene

I'm caught up with everything (including all the "wee" novels of Willie, who must have written a new one during the time it took me to tag all the others!)


----------



## William Meikle

David Greene said:


> I'm caught up with everything (including all the "wee" novels of Willie, who must have written a new one during the time it took me to tag all the others!)


One and a half actually


----------



## Laura Lond

Here I come to add you some more work! 



...Off to catch up on tagging...


----------



## jwasserman

just tagged you julie



Julie Christensen said:


> I just did MG Scarsbrook
> L Pranther
> L Devot
> R Sides
> Gertie
> Rhyndedahll
> Hurst-Nicholsa
> Liam Judge
> Amy Shojai
> J Wasserman
> and S Hawk.
> 
> For people with multiple books, I did at least one and usually all. I'll try to get back on to do more sometime tomorrow.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## Victorine

Tagged Laura and Willie's two.  All caught up.  

Vicki


----------



## Amyshojai

Got yours, Laura. Looks interesting!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your new one, Laura.


----------



## Mark Adair

You folks are awesome. Thanks to all those who tagged my novel. I'm caught up. New tags:

JDChev 
mgscarsbrook 
Amyshojai 
williemeikle 
Julie Christensen
Laura Lond

Cheers!


----------



## Karen Fenech

Willie, I re-tagged The Copycat Murders and tagged your new one.

Laura, I tagged your new one.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Laura Lond

Thank you all for the tags! 

I am now caught up as well - tagged everyone since I'd last posted in this thread.


----------



## Debi F

Okay, I admit to my own technological ignorance -- I've been trying to figure out how to add tags and, well, it's just beyond me! How do you do it? Do you copy and paste a link? What do you do and where do you do it? 

I'd like to join in, but just can't figure it out . . .  

eta: I think I may have figured it out (possibly), but how do you get around the "only 15 tags" problem?


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi Debi,

I tagged your book.   Welcome to the thread. I didn't tag the other books listed because Ms. Rose might object. Yoiu have a wonderful storyline.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good morning everyone!

This morning I tagged:

Willie's two
Searching for Love by Julie Chistensen
Laura's new one
Summoning by Debi Faulkner

Congrats to all on the new books.  I think Willie is actually twenty-seven separate people!


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

I 'm caught up again. 
I tagged Terry's, Lori's blog, two for Willie, Julie's, Laura's, and Debi's. 

Congratulations on the new books.


----------



## William Meikle

Rhynedahll said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> This morning I tagged:
> 
> Willie's two
> Searching for Love by Julie Chistensen
> Laura's new one
> Summoning by Debi Faulkner
> 
> Congrats to all on the new books. I think Willie is actually twenty-seven separate people!


So does my wife


----------



## SidneyW

Hey all, don't think I've checked in since my short story collection went up. It's "Scars and Candy" which is now in my sig. I'm backtracking to catch up on tags.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done Sidney.


----------



## William Meikle

SidneyW said:


> Hey all, don't think I've checked in since my short story collection went up. It's "Scars and Candy" which is now in my sig. I'm backtracking to catch up on tags.


Got it


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Did some tagging this morning...hoping some good buying kharma will come my way   

Tagged the following:  

Scars & Candy...Sidney W
William Meikle...3 I hadn't tagged before and the new one.....you're going to steal everyone's sales away with all those darn books LOL
Mackenzie Morgan....both books
Rhynedahll...couple of yours I hadn't gotten before
Debi...Summoning
Laura Lond....2 of yours
Karen French...Unholy Angels
Mark Adair...The Father's Child
David GReene...Unmentionables

Please tag me back if you haven't already!! Thank you everyone!!


----------



## Harry Shannon

I'm just catching on to this thread (yeah, I know--I'm a Luddite) got ya Sid, and will back up a few posts and do the tagging.

My novel Dead and Gone was removed by a rare Amazon goof, but has been reposted. Unfortunately, that means no tags or reviews are there and it may be weeks before that gets rectified.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293723768&sr=1-1

It has been my best seller since I started posting Kindle books in June. I'd appreciate any help you guys can give (reviews if you've read it, even just fresh tags if you can spare a moment). It needs to get back into circulation. Thanks.

Happy New Year!


----------



## William Meikle

Harry Shannon said:


> I'm just catching on to this thread (yeah, I know--I'm a Luddite) got ya Sid, and will back up a few posts and do the tagging.
> 
> My novel Dead and Gone was removed by a rare Amazon goof, but has been reposted. Unfortunately, that means no tags or reviews are there and it may be weeks before that gets rectified.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293723768&sr=1-1
> 
> It has been my best seller since I started posting Kindle books in June. I'd appreciate any help you guys can give (reviews if you've read it, even just fresh tags if you can spare a moment). It needs to get back into circulation. Thanks.
> 
> Happy New Year!


Got it Harry... welcome to the thread that never dies


----------



## Lori Devoti

Busy day here! But I'm caught up again. 
Lori


----------



## ClickNextPage

klenart said:


> For my own part I'm going to copy it off to a document on my desktop so that I can be sure to find it in the future to ensure I've hit everything on the list.


You could also bookmark it. That's how I keep track of where I am on this thread: I bookmark the page I was on, adding the page number to the bookmark. Then a few days later when the thread page count goes up, I can see how far behind I am.

And I am caught up again.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done Harry. I'm sorry to hear about your misfortune.


----------



## Harry Shannon

Phew. Went down the page, got two for Willie, then Victorine, Laura, Amy, Gertie, Mark, Karen et. al. have to jump off now. Will try to stay plugged in to this thread when free for a few minutes. Great idea!

PS Thanks, guys. Will make sure I got your back too


PPS Ricky, might be easier if your covers went straight through to Amazon page instead of KB page? Just a thought.


----------



## TomMWiseman

All,

I've posted some additional tags for Grey Skies Ahead, so if you get a chance, I'd appreciate an update tagging.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## kcmay

WHEW!! Finally caught up again.

Welcome new taggers! If you haven't already tagged my books, here are the direct links:

Venom:
Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004EBT3HW
Print: http://www.amazon.com/Venom-Vipers-K-C-May/dp/1453802746/

Kinshield:
Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003XT5IYI
Print: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1453805869/

Sacrifice:
Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0040ZN166

Thank you!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done Tom.   Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Harry Shannon

Gotcha KC


----------



## Amyshojai

Got "Scars and Candy" and "Dead and Gone." All caught up again--thanks to all who tagged mine. You've helped make my journey into kindle-ization a wondrous experience!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Debi, Sydney, Harry.

Tom, I didn't find a link for your book. If you post it again, I'll tag you.

To the newcomers, the link to my author central page is in my siggy. Five books, please. Thanks.


----------



## Julie Christensen

Okay, now I've got 
KC May
H Shannon
Willie Meikle
L Lond
M Adair
K French
Debi F
M Morgan
Sidney W
T Nunnally
T Wiseman
Click Next Page/McCarty

Some of you have A LOT of books - but I think I got all of them.  Could anyone who hasn't clicked on my new one, Searching For Meredith Love, give it some clicks?  Thanks.


----------



## ClickNextPage

Debi F said:


> Okay, I admit to my own technological ignorance -- I've been trying to figure out how to add tags and, well, it's just beyond me! How do you do it? Do you copy and paste a link? What do you do and where do you do it?
> 
> I'd like to join in, but just can't figure it out . . .


To help new taggers, I've just compiled all the how-to info I've learned in this thread into a new one called The Tao of Tagging.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your new book Julie.

ClickNextPage, great post.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your new one, Julie. Good luck.

Made some suggestions for the Tao of Tagging. Great idea and great title.


----------



## ClickNextPage

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Made some suggestions for the Tao of Tagging. Great idea and great title.


Super! Thanks, Margaret.


----------



## Mark Adair

New Tags:
Debi F
SidneyW 
Tyler Nunnally 
Harry Shannon 
TomMWiseman (link looks like it has an issue)
kcmay 


P.S. In case you didn't see the new topic, my suspense novel is the eBook of the Day on Kindle Nation today and I have a banner ad here on KB!

Mark


----------



## Laura Lond

Debi, Sydney, Harry - got your books tagged.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Congratulations Mark.


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged:

Debi F

Sidney - your new one (I'd previously tagged the others).

Harry - sorry to hear about what happened with your book.  I'm glad to see it's listed again.

Julie - your new one.  I'd already tagged the first.

Thank you all so much for also tagging my books.  I appreciate it very much.  

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Mark Adair

Ricky Sides said:


> Congratulations Mark.


Thanks Ricky. I'm hoping for good things from it.


----------



## kcmay

I'd like the tag *lending enabled* on my books. If you haven't tagged my Kindle books yet, please add that tag. Thanks!

Venom: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004EBT3HW
Kinshield: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1453805869/
Sacrifice: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0040ZN166


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your new one Julie.
amy


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

Lori Devoti: blog
Laura Lond: The Journey
Debi F (Welcome)
Harry Shannon
TomMWiseman
Julie Christensen
kcmay (lending enabled)

All caught up again.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Got em KC.


----------



## Debi F

Okay! I figured out how to tag (though I wish I'd seen that there was a how-to before I spent all that time reinventing the wheel!   )

I've tagged: 
Amyshojai
Sidney W
Ricky Sides
Laura Lond
Mark Adair
Karen Fenech
Margaret Lake
Victorine E. Lieske
J Wasserman
William Meilke (at least, I think I got all of these!)
Mackenzie Morgan
Rhynedahll
KCMay
Harry Shamnon
Julie Christenson
Marie McCarthy
Andrew Ashling. 

Phew. Now I'll work on catching up on the previous 333 pages . . .


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thanks for the tags.


----------



## Mark Adair

Thanks for the tag, Debi. And welcome! Once you get caught up it's much better. Cheers.


----------



## Debi F

Okay, I found this wonderful list at the top of page 327, and I've started here. Here's what I've got so far: 

Donna Fasaro
Sierra Rose
Jess C. Scott
Dave Dalglish
Eric Christopherson
Kristie Leigh Maguire
Linda Welch
David Porreco
Jeffry Hepple
Claire Farrell
Helen Smith
Dave Conifer
Marie Rachel Hooley

Since it's now past my bedtime, I'll tackle more tomorrow sometime.


----------



## Harry Shannon

I have had a sudden surge in sales for my thriller/horror novel "The Pressure of Darkness," don't know why but I'm happy about it. This thread rocks, but dang is it difficult to keep up! I'm going to back up a page and work my way down. Here is the link for TPOD if some of you have time to tag it. Thanks and Happy New Year.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281128140&sr=1-1

PS See list on Pg 327? Whoa. Am just working my way down this page and will pop in try to continue. Just click "agree with these tags" yes?


----------



## KerylR

Two pages down, 333 to go.  Hmmm... I don't think I'll ever have a moment of, "what will I do now?" again.  

Anyway, I'd be thrilled for some tagging as well.  

Thank you.


----------



## J.M Pierce

All caught up!


----------



## Harry Shannon

Gotcha!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Happy New Year all!

I've tagged:
Dead And Gone
K.C. May x3 (Lending enabled)
The Pressure of Darkness
Sylvianna 

I think this gets me caught up!


----------



## daveconifer

I dropped out of this thread a long time ago but I want to get back in.  I guess I'll start at the beginning and see if I can get caught up by next week!


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Eldren
The Journey
Truth About Dating
Summoning
Harry x2
Grey Skies
Sylvianna
Updated tags on all of Dave's


----------



## Beth O

Stopped in for my weekly tagging session and all caught up again.  This time around tagged:

My Diary: Feb to March
Mystery at OCean Drive
BV Larson x6
Killing a Friend
Ian Pattinson x4
N. Gemini Sassoon x3
The Copycat Murders
Mackenzie Morgan x2
The Gods of Dream
How to Write Shop Blog
The Eldren
The Journey
The Summoning
Scars & Candy
Dead and Gone
Searching for Meredith
Added "Lending Enabled" to all of KC's
Pressure of Darkness
Sylvianna
Dave Conifer x5

To all new or returning taggers, reciprocal tags appreciated.

Happy New Year everyone!  Wishing everyone many sales in the new year.

Beth


----------



## Monique

Lordy!

Okay, I'm caught up again. I think. I'm pretty sure I need to double back and check pages 290-305 or so.. Sheesh! And I don't think I have all of Harry's or Willie's tagged yet, but I'm working on it.

If you haven't tagged OUT OF TIME yet, it would be greatly appreciated.

Phew!


----------



## Ricky Sides

KerylR, I tagged your book. Welcome to the thread.

Harry, I went through your author page and tagged most of your books, all versions.


----------



## Ricky Sides

daveconifer said:


> I dropped out of this thread a long time ago but I want to get back in. I guess I'll start at the beginning and see if I can get caught up by next week!


Dave,

Welcome back. Folks are now suggesting to go back four or five pages and tag from there forward.


----------



## Harry Shannon

Gotcha back guys. My finger hurts


----------



## daveconifer

Thanks Ricky.

Wow Beth, you already tagged me!

I'll get caught up, and in the UK thread too -- scouts honor.  I'm waiting around for a cover and last edit for my new book so I don't have that much to do...


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged:

Harry, The Pressure of Darkness now as well.  Glad to hear you've experienced a surge in sales, for whatever reason. : )  Wonderful!

Keryl, I tagged your book.  

Thank you to all for also tagging my books.  I appreciate it.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## KatieKlein

All caught up since my last post!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up -- again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

KerylR said:


> Two pages down, 333 to go. Hmmm... I don't think I'll ever have a moment of, "what will I do now?" again.
> 
> Anyway, I'd be thrilled for some tagging as well.
> 
> Thank you.


Tagged


----------



## Staceywb

Hi, guys!  I finally had some time to sit down and do a mega tagging spree.   All caught up.  Happy New Year!

Stacey


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Hi folks, Think I'm all caught up.
Can you all tag my new book? It's the 2nd from the left in my signature (Power Pendant of Planet Pizon). Thanks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Joe Chiappetta said:


> Hi folks, Think I'm all caught up.
> Can you all tag my new book? It's the 2nd from the left in my signature (Power Pendant of Planet Pizon). Thanks.


Got it, Joe.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done Joe. I also tagged it in the UK.   Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## KerylR

I'm up to page 24 and have to stop before my eyes fall out.

Thank you everyone who has given me a tag.  I'll keep working my way through.

Wizard is a tag I'd like to have more of, but it doesn't show up on the main list.  If you'd be kind enough to add it, I'd appreciate it.  (Since, like three of seven main characters are wizards.)


----------



## Harry Shannon

Did some more, not all show up on my Amazon tag list but maybe that takes time. I'm asking a friend to help me get my signature line together with book covers, so it will be easier for people to find and tag them. Thanks, you guys. Off to bed.


----------



## kyrin

I'm finally caught up with my tagging.

The list on page 327 was very helpful. Thanks David.

Happy New Year Everyone and Many Many Sales


----------



## Steve Silkin

caught up again! just tagged books by:

ian pattinson
thea atkinson
john g. hartness
n. gemini sasson
william meikle
mackenzie morgan
debi faulkner
keryl raist

please tag mine if you haven't! happy new year!!


----------



## NickAldo1

Newcomer into this tagging stuff. I am going to start with the list provided by David and work my way up to last page. I believe that's how people are doing it. Correct me if wrong. Due to people having multiple books, I will just pick one from each author and work my way through them. Thank again David for compiling the list. Yours will be the first I tag.

If anyone is in the tagging spirit please check the existing tags for my kindle book located here http://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Kindle-Books-Games-ebook/dp/B004HKIN4O/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_4

Thank you and have a Happy New Year!

NickAldo1


----------



## NickAldo1

Tagged The Following Authors. Still going thru list.

David Greene: Unmentionables
Donna Fasano: The Merry-Go-Round
Sierra Rose: Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brother Novel: Roarke
Jess C Scott: The Intern, Book 1, LUST
Ricky Sides: The Birth of the Peacekeepers
David Dalglish: The Weight of Blood
Eric Christopherson: Crack-Up
Kristie Leigh Maguire: Second Chances
Linda Welch: Along Came a Demon
David Derrico: Right Ascension
Jeffry S. Hepple: Gone for a Soldier
Claire Farrell: One Night With The Fae
Helen Smith: Alison Wonderland
Dave Conifer: Throwback
Maria Rachel Hooley: Dreamwalker


----------



## Debi F

Okay. I think I've done it! If you name appears on the lists on page 327, or if you've posted since page 327, I've tagged you (and all of your books!). 

Thanks all for all of your tags, too!


----------



## Mel Comley

Happy New Year everyone!

I've tagged all the newbies, Harry had a few problems with a couple of your books they didn't have any tags will revisit the one's that didn't register in the new year.

I'm pushed for time today as I've got to finish my sequel before Midnight otherwise it turns into a pumpkin! lol

Would appreciate the tag back. 

See you all next year.

Mel


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your book Nick.   Welcome to the thread.

Harry, the book in your siggy with the bloody footprints isn't on your author page. You may want to post a direct link to that one.


----------



## Free books for Kindle

A new and very timely one from me:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004DUN1KE/?tag=kbpst-20
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004DUN1KE/?tag=kindleboards-21


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done Chris.   Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Debi F

Got you, Chris!


----------



## stacyjuba

Twenty-Five Years Ago Today

Sink or Swim

Thank you for anyone who has time to tag my books. Am off to start tagging those above me!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Happy New Year everyone!

This morning I tagged:

Harry Shannon -- everything on your page that has tags
These have no tags: Pain(Hardcover), Night of the Beast (Paperback),A Host of Shadows (Hardcover), Badseed(paperback), Concrete Gods (paperback), Night of the Daemon (Hardcover)

Dave Conifer x 5

Joe's new one : Power Pendant of Planet Pizon: a Star Chosen

Chris's new one: Calendar for Kindle 2011 (US & UK)

Stacy Juba : Twenty-Five Years Ago Today, Sink or Swim

Thanks in advance for tagging mine!


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up.

Happy Hogmanay to all who understand, and a Happy New Year to those that don't


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

All caught up again. Thanks again to everyone tagging my new book (2nd from left in my sig), Power Pendant of Planet Pizon.

And happy New Year's Eve.


----------



## Ricky Sides

stacyjuba said:


> Twenty-Five Years Ago Today
> 
> Sink or Swim
> 
> Thank you for anyone who has time to tag my books. Am off to start tagging those above me!


I tagged the Kindle and paperback versions.  Welcome to the thread.

Edit: I went ahead and tagged the UK versions as well.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

I'm caught up again. I tagged:
Sidney - Scars and Candy
Tyler - Excuse Me Miss
Harry - all the ones on your author page that had tags listed
Tom - Grey Skies Ahead (By the way, the link in your post doesn't work.)
KC - print versions
Keryl - Sylvania - including wizard
Monique - Out of Time
Stacy - Glimpse, Day of Sacrifice, Glimmer
Joe- Power Pendant 
Nick - Ultimate Free Kindle Book and Games Guide
Chris - Calendar - both US and UK
Stacy - Sink or Swim, Twenty-five Years Ago Today


----------



## Amyshojai

I'm all caught up! Happy New Year (eve).


----------



## Debi F

Got you, Stacy!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanx for tags 

Have caught up with:
Harry Shannon (one of your books had no tags and some only had three or four). You need to tick each tag to make it stick. Just agreeing with them doesn't work (I don't think).
DebiF
KerylR
Dave Conifer x 5
StacyWB x 3
NickAldo
Calendar for Kindle
Stacyjuba x 2

If you wouldn't mind voting down '*depression'* for _The Breadwinners_ and voting up '*romance'* I'd be very grateful.
Click on 'Agree with these tags? ' You'll then see a small box to the right of each tag. Hover your cursor over that box and a pop-up will appear allowing you to disagree with that tag. That's voting it down. If you had originally voted it up, the pop-up would ask if you want to undo that action, after which you could vote it down, effectively removing 2 from the count.
Thanks so much.


----------



## John Hamilton

Okay, all caught up again.  I need to find a little ice pack for my mousing finger!  

Thanks to everyone who tagged my books, and happy New Year!


----------



## Ricky Sides

John,

I'd already tagged your books in the past, but saw you needed tags in the UK so I transferred them there for you.


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!! 
Thanks, all. 
Lori


----------



## Harry Shannon

Many of my hardcover and paperback books are out of print, except for Kindle, so don't really need tags on any "paper" books but A Host of Shadows and maybe PAIN. A friend has finally fixed my signature line, so everything worth noting should now be there. Just click on Kindle books.

Thanks for tagging them, guys, appreciate the help--especially since The Pressure of Darkness is moving again for some reason, and Dead and Gone was accidentally taken down by Amazon (thus losing a bunch of positive reviews and ten days of sales on my most popular novel).

I'm working my way down the last two pages to catch up.

Happy New Year everyone...!


----------



## John Hamilton

Ricky Sides said:


> John,
> 
> I'd already tagged your books in the past, but saw you needed tags in the UK so I transferred them there for you.


Thanks, Ricky! And happy New Year!


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Jeremy Drummond
Debi Faulkner
Chris Graham
Stacy Juba x 2 (may consider purchasing as well; looks interesting)


----------



## klenart

Joe Chiappetta said:


> All caught up again. Thanks again to everyone tagging my new book (2nd from left in my sig), Power Pendant of Planet Pizon.
> 
> And happy New Year's Eve.


Tagged and I LOVE your cover art too Joe


----------



## Harry Shannon

Got

Willie
R Doug
John
Lori
Ricky
Jan
Debi
Amy
MacKenzie
Mel Rhyne
Joe Stacy Freebooks
and a couple more.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

Harry Shannon: The Pressure of Darkness
KerylR
Monique
NickAldo1
stacyjuba (both)

Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## Monique

Just trying to keep up. Taggified!

Happy New Year!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

K. Lenart, Thanks for the compliment on my covers. Think I am still all caught up.


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Harry Shannon x Too Many to Count!


----------



## Learnmegood

Got Nickaldo, Debi, Free books, Stacy, John Hamilton, and Mackenzie.

Happy New Year, everyone!

John


----------



## Mark Adair

Tagging each day, keeps the doctor away...

New tags:
Harry Shannon
KerylR 
daveconifer 
Monique
Bleekness 
Staceywb 
Joe Chiappetta 
kyrin 
NickAldo1 
stacyjuba 

Thanks for the tags. Happy New Year!!!!!


----------



## KerylR

I have tagged 'til I could tag no more.

Thanks everyone and happy new year's.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Harry x a bunch (lost count!)
Ultimate Free
Kindle Calendar
Stacy x 2


----------



## D.A. Boulter

12 pages --egads!  Well, I'm all caught up just in time for the new year.

Profitable new year, everyone!


----------



## Sharon Austin

Sheesh, I'm at least thirty-five pages behind. I'll try to catch up next week. 

Happy New Year, everyone.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Sharon,

I tagged your books. I also transferred tags from the US to the UK store.


----------



## MinaVE

Hi, everyone! A new title I hope you can tag:


The God Equation and Other Stories

This is my husband's, shiny and new to the Kindle store. Still working on getting him into Kindleboards, but it all seems overwhelming for him I think. 

And my own title too.

Fairy Tale Fail

Catching up now...


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Lori's blog, retagged Wille's Copycat and new book, tagged Laura and Sidney.  Back to check anyone else I may have missed.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Wow, there really were a lot of new ones.  Debi, Keryl, Dave, Harry (need to check some of yours again); Mina and everyone from page 333 to 338 since my last post on 333.  One again--Happy New Year.

Linda


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harry, tagged all yours, I hope.

Nick, Chris, Stacy.

Mina, I tagged your DH's book but I had already done your book somewhere along the line.


----------



## Amyshojai

Whew...all caught up with tag-icity for the New Year!


----------



## Victorine

Whew, all caught up again.  Thanks, everyone, for the tags!

Vicki


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Wow.  Took 20 minutes tonight.  All caught up now.

S.


----------



## MinaVE

On this round, was able to tag...

Steven L. Hawk, Amyshojai, Gertie's latest, Linda's two books, Sharon Austin, one of Ricky Sides', DA Boulter, Scott Cleveland, Keryl Raist, Mark Adair, John Pearson, R. Dougwicker, Joe Chiapetta, and Monique Martin!

Thanks from me and Mike!


The God Equation and Other Stories


----------



## Harry Shannon

Mina 
Steven
Linda
Sharon 
Margaret
DA and a couple more, Happy New Year! Bed time


----------



## Debi F

Tagged Sharon and Mina's hubby. 

Caught up!

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## Ricky Sides

MinaVE said:


> Hi, everyone! A new title I hope you can tag:
> 
> 
> The God Equation and Other Stories
> 
> This is my husband's, shiny and new to the Kindle store. Still working on getting him into Kindleboards, but it all seems overwhelming for him I think.
> 
> And my own title too.
> 
> Fairy Tale Fail
> 
> Catching up now...


Done,  Congratulations on the new release in the family.


----------



## Rhynedahll

MinaVE said:


> Hi, everyone! A new title I hope you can tag:
> 
> 
> The God Equation and Other Stories
> 
> This is my husband's, shiny and new to the Kindle store. Still working on getting him into Kindleboards, but it all seems overwhelming for him I think.
> 
> And my own title too.
> 
> Fairy Tale Fail
> 
> Catching up now...


Tagged both. Welcome to the thread!


----------



## William Meikle

1st tags of 2011 -- caught up again


----------



## David Greene

I'm all caught up for the year.  Heh!


----------



## Amyshojai

Happy New Year! And appears I'm still caught up. Broke sales records in December so am very grateful for all the fine tagg-eratti folks, and will continue doing my tag-nabbit-best to return the favor. *s*

purs & woofs,
amy


----------



## ericbt

Happy New Year!  I think I may need to figure out how to get here more often.  Eight pages just takes too long to catch up with, but I did it.
Tagged this session:
Mackenzie Morgan
John Hartness
Daniel Arenson (The Gods of Dream)
TrevorMcDingle (Unchecked "Filthy" and voted it down. Did not see chimpanzee.)
Lori Devoti (Blog)
williemeikle (The Copycat Murders, The Book of the Dark)
Laura Lond(The Journey)
Debi F
SidneyW
Tyler Nunnally
Harry Shannon
Julie Christensen, Author
kcmay (lending enabled)
KerylR
daveconifer
Monique
Staceywb
Joe Chiappetta (Power Pendant of Planet Pizon)
NickAldo1
Free books for Kindle (2011 Calendar)
stacyjuba
Sharon Austin
MinaVE(+Hubby's)


----------



## Harry Shannon

Caught up again. Thanks, guys.


----------



## Lori Devoti

Mina and some of Harry's were the only new-to-mes this time. But I got 'em. 
Lori


----------



## Aris Whittier

All caught up! I hope 2011 is fantastic for everyone!


----------



## theaatkinson

still working on Harry's but caught up


----------



## 28612

Ricky Sides said:


> Sharon,
> 
> I tagged your books. I also transferred tags from the US to the UK store.


How do you do that, Ricky?


----------



## 28612

Starting 2011 by being ALL CAUGHT UP!

Just did from pages 330-here. All requests, plus anything in sigs I didn't recognize from previous tagging. EXCEPT UK. It won't let me tag those. Is there a UK tagging tutorial somewhere?

Karen Fenech wrote: <<Patricia McLinn - I had already tagged your books but went back to make sure my tags stuck, given your recent trouble with Amazon tags. I'm so glad it's been resolved for you. : )>>

Thank you! That was above and beyond. I greatly appreciate it.

Happy New Year all!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Patricia McLinn said:


> How do you do that, Ricky?


I open the UK version, then change to the us by altering the URL, and then shift back and forth from the US page to the UK. The URL difference in the US and UK is only a few letters. Change the US .com to .co.uk. Drop the m and add a .uk


----------



## kyrin

Happy New Year and I'm caught up once more


----------



## ClickNextPage

Harry Shannon said:


> Many of my hardcover and paperback books are out of print, except for Kindle, so don't really need tags on any "paper" books but A Host of Shadows and maybe PAIN.


Harry, A Host of Shadows has no tags. You should first add tags to your book that you want people on this thread to click on.

I'm caught up.


----------



## Monique

Got both of your books, Mina! 

All caught up and determined to stay that way.


----------



## Harry Shannon

Sorry, ClickNext, had paid so much attention to Kindle product didn't even notice the hardcover wasn't tagged despite reviews. Got it. Thank you for pointing that out.

http://www.amazon.com/Host-Shadows-Harry-Shannon/dp/B0049Y38DE/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_9

PS And got your book, Marie


----------



## William L.K.

All caught up!


----------



## Laura Lond

Caught up again!

I will post links to all my books here, for those newly joining the thread and in case others might have missed some:

The Journey (The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres)
The Palace (The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres)
The Battle (The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres)
My Sparkling Misfortune (Lakeland Knight)
The Magic Bracelet

Thank you!!


----------



## ClickNextPage

Harry Shannon said:


> Sorry, ClickNext, had paid so much attention to Kindle product didn't even notice the hardcover wasn't tagged despite reviews. Got it. Thank you for pointing that out.
> PS And got your book, Marie


Double thanks, Harry! I got you, too, with the following exceptions:

Night of the Beast, Concrete Gods, Night of the Daemon [hardcover] and Brimstone Turnpike have no tags.

Memorial Day and Bad Seed have only two. I clicked them, but more might be better.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got yours, Harry.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Got it Harry.


----------



## Staceywb

All caught up again!  I am currently trapped under my sleeping 2-year-old, so more tagging time for me!


----------



## Sharon Austin

Hello to all newcomers.  

I tagged my way from 331 to 339. Thank you to everyone who tagged my books. If I missed anyone who tagged mine let me know.


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*:

williemeikle (new one)
Laura Lond (Kindle + print new one)
Debi F
SidneyW (new one)
Harry Shannon (fresh tags as requested)
TomMWiseman
KerylR
davidconifer (Kindle + print)
NickAldo1
stacyjuba (Kindle + print)
MinaVE (Kindle + print + husband's)

All caught up 
If you haven't had the chance to tag Flank Hawk, please tag Kindle + print versions. See signature. 
Thanks!


----------



## John Hamilton

Okay, all tagged up to this point again.  Phew!

TWErvin2: That is wonderful cover art on Flank Hawk!


----------



## MinaVE

Not at all caught up but managed to tag ericbt, Lori, Harry Shannon, Aris Whittier, theapatra, Patricia McLinn, kyrin, ClickNextPage, Laura Lond, Staceywb, scififan, TWErvin2, John C. Hamilton, and Seb Kirby. 

Thank you everyone! From me and the hubby.

Staceywb, I put Glimpse on my wishlist! Getting it after this month's credit card bill is settled, haha.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Seb Kirby said:


> Hi All (Again)
> 
> Just to make a proper link via Link Maker.
> 
> 
> 
> Seb


Hi there,

I checked both sites for your book and had already tagged them at some point in the past.  Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Seb Kirby said:


> Hi All (Again)
> 
> Just to make a proper link via Link Maker.
> 
> 
> 
> Seb


 

Welcome to the thread!

You're tagged!

I checked several more but had already tagged so I'm all caught up in 2011!


----------



## J.M Pierce

All caught up!


----------



## DonnaFaz

Happy New Year, everyone! I was 19 pages behind. Wow! I am now caught up.

I have modified the first post of this thread and would appreciate it if some of you would read my instructions for new-comers. I don't want to confuse anyone. Modification is in bold letters.

I tagged at least 30 new authors this morning. Welcome to the thread! If all these new authors tag my book, I should be bumped up one position on the Romance Products page. Thanks to all!

~Donna~


----------



## Sharon Austin

Welcome Seb. You've been tagged.

Hi Donna. You've been tagged, as well.


----------



## Amyshojai

Welcome Seb, got you tagged.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

All caught up. 

Jan - Depression down, romance up for The Breadwinners
John - tagged your UK
Sharon - must have missed you earlier. Sorry, but you're tagged now in both the US and UK
Mina - had already tagged yours, got Mike's
Harry - tagged Host of Shadows
Seb - had already tagged yours at some point


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harry, tagged your hardcover. Seb, you're tagged and welcome.


----------



## Lori Devoti

Only one new-to-me and now I'm caught up again!
Lori


----------



## daveconifer

Wow, it took me three days but I caught up, including the authors who posted since the last list was compiled.

I also wrote down the titles of some interesting books I saw, so I know how to use the Amazon gift certificate I picked up...


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up again


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged

MinaVE: both
Seb Kirby: Welcome

and that's me caught up again.


----------



## Debi F

Got you, Seb! 

Now I'm all caught up!


----------



## TWErvin2

John Hamilton said:


> TWErvin2: That is wonderful cover art on Flank Hawk!


Thanks for the positive comment, John! The artist who created Flank Hawk's cover art is Christine Griffin--and I agree that she did an awesome job.

*Tagged*:

Seb Kirby

All caught up again!


----------



## ClickNextPage

DonnaFaz said:


> I have modified the first post of this thread and would appreciate it if some of you would read my instructions for new-comers. I don't want to confuse anyone. Modification is in bold letters.


I also created a thread for newcomers called The Tao of Tagging, compiling a lot of how-to info gathered from the 330+ pages of this thread (acts as a FAQ).

And I am caught up.


----------



## Amyshojai

Somehow I'd missed tagging DaveConnifer's titles, but now have 'em done. (green toes) All caught up.


----------



## Amyshojai

Already had the one...but got Confessions, Ryne.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Seb got you.  Mina tagged one, had already tagged the other.  Harry I think I'm finally caught up with you except for one that didn't have tags.  Welcome to all the newbies, and I'm all caught up.


Linda


----------



## William Meikle

Another new one today. As ever, all tags gratefully accepted


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done.   Congratulations Willie!


----------



## Debi F

Got you, Willie! 

(And I was very intrigued with the tags, too! You don't have a description up, though?)


----------



## William Meikle

Debi F said:


> Got you, Willie!
> 
> (And I was very intrigued with the tags, too! You don't have a description up, though?)


On it's way...

It's a retelling of the 1745 Jacobite rebellion, with a vampire Bonnie Prince Charlie and an army of vamp highlanders heading south to try to take the British throne...


----------



## catherinedurkinrobinson

Caught up, including:

N. Gemini Sasson
Mackenzie Morgan
John Hartness
Laura’s and William’s new ones
Debi Faulkner
Harry Shannon
Keryl Raist
Dave Conifer
Jeremy Drummond
Stacy Juba
Michael AR Co.
Mina Esquerra

Happy New Year, all!


----------



## Staceywb

MinaVE said:


> Not at all caught up but managed to tag ericbt, Lori, Harry Shannon, Aris Whittier, theapatra, Patricia McLinn, kyrin, ClickNextPage, Laura Lond, Staceywb, scififan, TWErvin2, John C. Hamilton, and Seb Kirby.
> 
> Thank you everyone! From me and the hubby.
> 
> Staceywb, I put Glimpse on my wishlist! Getting it after this month's credit card bill is settled, haha.


Thanks, Mina VE!


----------



## liam.judge

Caught up since my last post


----------



## theaatkinson

John:
not sure why i didn't have isle royale, but it's tagged now.
t


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi all!

Tagged Willie's new one and a couple by Rhyne that I had missed (or are new to me, anyway.)

All caught up!


----------



## Sharon Austin

Caught up again.

Tagged all of Ryne's. Got your new book, Willie [congratulations!].


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Days of Reign. I'd somehow missed it. Sorry.


----------



## Sharon Austin

I tagged a couple of Margaret Lake's I missed.


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged:

NickAldo

Free Books for Kindle (Chris)

StacyJuba

MinaVE and husband

Seb Kirby

Dave Conifer

Willie Meikle "Watchers"

Patricia McLinn - You're very welcome.  : )

I'd greatly appreciate if you'd also please tag my books, if you haven't already.  : )  

Happy New Year!  :  )

Regards,
Karen


----------



## DonnaFaz

Got your new one, Willie.

~Donna~


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

God Equation
Seb's (US & UK)
Willie's new one


----------



## JoeMitchell

Tagged:
Deadly Delivery
Pray for Reign
Sounds of Soldiers
Tiger (Irwin)
So Much To Answer For
Ruby Red
Learning Curves
The Crown in the Heather
Isabeau, A Novel of Queen Isabella
Worth Dying For
A Shot in the Dark
The Master's Chair
How to Date Your Ex
Be Yourself, Get the Girl
Eldren: The Book of the Dark
The Journey
Summoning
Scars and Candy
GNELFS 
The Gift


----------



## KerylR

All caught up.

So while tagging away a thought came to mind, are some tags really, worthwhile?

Like: Kindle, Kindlebook, .99cents (especially when the book does not cost .99) or the author's name.

Don't those sorts of things go into other searches?  Or is it about throwing the net as wide as possible?


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up again!


----------



## NickAldo1

Just finished tagging the below authors  

Lisa C. Hinsley: Coombe’s Wood
T. L. Haddix: Under the Moon’s Shadow
Margaret Lake: Ariana’s Pride
Rosanne E. Lortz: I Serve: A Novel of the Black Prince
Daniel Arenson: Firefly Island, an Epic Fantasy    
Ruth Francisco: Good Morning Darkness
Simon Wood: The Scrubs
A. Sparrow: Xenolith
Gary A. Ballard: Under the Amoral Bridge: A Cyberpunk Novel
David McAfee: 33 A.D. <---- (Nice Cover)
Victorine Lieske: Not What She Seems  <--- (Liked your cover as well. The eyes were looking at me!!)
Deb Baker: Murder Passes the Buck
Edward O’Dell: Three Minutes More
Martin C. Sharlow: Fallen Blood
Melanie Nilles: Starfire Angels

Thanks to everyone who tagged my book located in my sig. Gained about 35 tags in 2 days  This really works!!  More to come tomorrow.


----------



## MinaVE

KerylR said:


> All caught up.
> 
> So while tagging away a thought came to mind, are some tags really, worthwhile?
> 
> Like: Kindle, Kindlebook, .99cents (especially when the book does not cost .99) or the author's name.
> 
> Don't those sorts of things go into other searches? Or is it about throwing the net as wide as possible?


I tend to lean toward more popular tags, terms that more people tend to search for. But other people probably have different strategies so I just try to help.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi folks!

Tagged Ultimate Free Kindle Books and Games Guide.

Everything else I checked I had tagged.

All caught up!


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

I tagged Willie's new one and checked all the others for any missed tags. Congratulations Willie.


----------



## ClickNextPage

​
Yesterday I let fly Bread From the Sky, a memoir about my adventures in Togo as a Peace Corps Volunteer.

And I'm caught up again.


----------



## Debi F

williemeikle said:


> On it's way...
> 
> It's a retelling of the 1745 Jacobite rebellion, with a vampire Bonnie Prince Charlie and an army of vamp highlanders heading south to try to take the British throne...


You've sold me on this one!

And I've tagged Marie's new one. All caught up!


----------



## Amyshojai

I got Marie's new one, congrats!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Have caught up with:

MinaVE x 2
Bread from the Sky


----------



## JenniferShirk

Happy New Year, everyone!!

Wow, I go away on a week vacation and I come back to a lot of catching up to do. 

Just tagged:

BVLarson
FreeBooks4Kindle (and your friend)
TSoroz
Joseph Mitchell
Spinneyhead
N Gemini Sasson
Willie Meikle (your 3 new ones)
Encbt
Mackenzie Morgan
Eileen Muller
John Hartness
Daniel Arenson (new one)
Lori Devoti (new one)
Laura Lond (new one)
DebiF
Sidney W (new one)
Tyler N
Harry Shannon
Tom Wiseman (although I think your link isn't working)
Julie Christensen
KCMay (lending enabled tag)
Keryl R
Monique
Dave Conifer
Joe Chiappetta (new one)
Nick Aldol
Stacy Juba
Mina
Seb Kirby

WHEW!!!!!!   

Thanks to all who have tagged me!

*Happy sales to all for the New Year!*


----------



## Sharon Austin

Caught up after tagging JoeMitchell and ClickNextPage.


----------



## Sebastian Kirby

Hi all

Just tagged:

Gregory Bresiger
Thea Atkinson
Sharon Austin
Karen Fenech
Donna Fasano

Would appreciate more help with 'Take No More' (Thanks for that so far)



and Part 1 & 2 Intro



Best wishes

Seb


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!
And sales seem to still be clicking along post Christmas/New Years. Are others finding this too?
Lori


----------



## klenart

Lori Devoti said:


> Caught up!
> And sales seem to still be clicking along post Christmas/New Years. Are others finding this too?
> Lori


Yes Lori, my sales seem to be at a pace roughly 40% better than prior to December 23. They aren't really dropping off. I hope that's simply a sign of the much greater eReader market, but I keep waiting for the surge to subside.... but hope it doesn't


----------



## klenart

Have a new title that can use a jumpstart. Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO6AR2/


----------



## John Hamilton

Okay, I'm caught up again with everyone up to this point.  It's a lot easier if you keep up with this thread every day!

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Harry Shannon

Got

Liam
Sharon
Karen
Dinna
Joe
Kery
Nick
Michael
Mikna
Marie
K Lenart
John
several more


----------



## Gertie Kindle

KerylR said:


> All caught up.
> 
> So while tagging away a thought came to mind, are some tags really, worthwhile?
> 
> Like: Kindle, Kindlebook, .99cents (especially when the book does not cost .99) or the author's name.
> 
> Don't those sorts of things go into other searches? Or is it about throwing the net as wide as possible?


Yes, Kindle, and kindle book are both good tags. If someone searches for horror, e.g., you will see a lot of paperbacks, hardback and dvds. They can then do a subcategory search for kindle or kindle book and eliminate all those putting your book higher up on the list.

If the author has raised their price from 99 cents, I don't tag it.

Apparently, the author's name tag goes into the algorithm for determining ranking because I've seen people be #1 in their own name category.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ryne, there were a couple of tags on yours that I missed before.

Willie, Marie and K. Lenart, got yours, too.

Thanks for the tags back.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up again.

klenhart: transferred tags over to Uk site as well.


----------



## klenart

D.A. Boulter said:


> All caught up again.
> 
> klenhart: transferred tags over to Uk site as well.


THANKS SO MUCH! I didn't have any idea of how to do that. I tried going to the UK Amazon site and putting in initial tags but they didn't seem to ever show up there. So I really appreciate that. Cheers


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up....again. For (looking at watch) maybe 5-10 minutes?


----------



## Debi F

Got you klenart!


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged:

Bread From The Sky

K. Lenart - now also your new one.

Many thanks for also tagging my books, if you haven't already.  

Regards,
Karen


----------



## JenniferShirk

klenart said:


> Have a new title that can use a jumpstart. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO6AR2/


Got it.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Hi everyone -- I have a new release that I'd be very grateful if you could tag. It's a compilation of research that I did for my recent historical novel about Christopher Marlowe, and it also combines all his plays and poems into one volume. I'm hoping it might help promote my novel as well as be successful in its own right. Finger's crossed!

Here's the link:



I took a small break over new years, so now I've got about 10 pages of tagging to catch up on! Off I go...


----------



## William Meikle

mgscarsbrook said:


> Hi everyone -- I have a new release that I'd be very grateful if you could tag. It's a compilation of research that I did for my recent historical novel about Christopher Marlowe, and it also combines all his plays and poems into one volume. I'm hoping it might help promote my novel as well as be successful in its own right. Finger's crossed!
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> 
> 
> I took a small break over new years, so now I've got about 10 pages of tagging to catch up on! Off I go...


Got you -- and I'm all caught up again


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the Marlowe book, too.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

It's good to see all the new folks joining in on the tagging.  Got all the new folks, plus the new ones from the veteran taggers.

Thanks all,
S.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Thanks for the tags Willie and Amy! 

Have just caught up:

Willie -- 3 new books
Julie Christensen
Laura Lond
Debi F
Sidney W
Harry Shannon
ClickNextPage
Keryl R
Dave Conifer
Monique
Joe Chiapetta
Nick Aldo
FreeBoooksForKindle
Stacy Juba
MinaVE
Sebastian Kirby
Klenart

Is it too late to wish everyone Happy New Year?


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

williemeikle: The Coming of the King
ClickNextPage: Bread from the Sky
mgscarsbrook: The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe

Checked the others.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your new Marlowe book, M.G. Bought it too. Good luck.


----------



## Sebastian Kirby

Hi all

Can anyone help with tags at amazon UK?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Take-No-More/dp/B004EYUH9C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294084625&sr=1-1

(I guess that Link Maker doesn't work for UK?)

The help would be appreciated.

Seb


----------



## Harry Shannon

Caught up again.

I'd love some tags Amazon UK too, but no idea how to do that. Open an account there from here? Is there a faster way?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=Harry+Shannon&x=13&y=19


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Sebastian Kirby said:


> Hi all
> 
> Can anyone help with tags at amazon UK?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Take-No-More/dp/B004EYUH9C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294084625&sr=1-1
> 
> (I guess that Link Maker doesn't work for UK?)
> 
> The help would be appreciated.
> 
> Seb


Got you. There is a UK tag thread also if you want to check it out.


----------



## Harry Shannon

DOH I just figured out how to do the UK too. Sigh. Okay, will back up a bit and tag others.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Harry Shannon said:


> DOH I just figured out how to do the UK too. Sigh. Okay, will back up a bit and tag others.


Harry, it might be easier to do it from the UK tag thread. There are more UK links included, so it should make the process a bit easier.

S.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tagged your new Marlowe book, M.G. Bought it too. Good luck.


Thanks so much Margaret -- that was very nice of you!

I really hope you enjoy reading it!


----------



## KatieKlein

All caught up!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mgscarsbrook said:


> Thanks so much Margaret -- that was very nice of you!
> 
> I really hope you enjoy reading it!


I think I will. I've never read any of Marlowe's work. He did meet a very strange end at a very young age, didn't he.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Hi everyone!  I'm excited, because our new novel just got put up....still waiting for it to be available to buy for 99 cents, but it's up to tag at least  I'd appreciate any tags for it...."One Quick Kiss".


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Tagged: 

KatieKlein
mgscarsbrook
Harry Shannon

Love any tagbacks!


----------



## William Meikle

Tyler Nunnally said:


> Hi everyone! I'm excited, because our new novel just got put up....still waiting for it to be available to buy for 99 cents, but it's up to tag at least  I'd appreciate any tags for it...."One Quick Kiss".


Got it.


----------



## JenniferShirk

Tyler Nunnally said:


> Hi everyone! I'm excited, because our new novel just got put up....still waiting for it to be available to buy for 99 cents, but it's up to tag at least  I'd appreciate any tags for it...."One Quick Kiss".


I got it, too.


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged M.G.

(Funny . . . I used to own an MG - 1977 B model in Brooklands Green equipped with Laycock overdrive)


----------



## Harry Shannon

Gotcha 2


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Thanks everyone


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

JenniferShirk said:


> I got it, too.


Jennifer, got yours too!  Missed it before.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your new one Tyler.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I think I will. I've never read any of Marlowe's work. He did meet a very strange end at a very young age, didn't he.


Yes, he did -- he died at 29 in the company of several men from the Elizabethan underworld of criminals and spies. His death has always been a fascinating and unresolved murder mystery (it's the main thing that prompted me to write THE MARLOWE CONSPIRACY).

But aside from that, his work is interesting on its own merits anyway. In particular, I think his play Tamburlaine The Great is overlooked nowadays. Shame, really...

---

By the way, tagged your new one Tyler. Good luck with it!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Oh My God was I ever behind.  

I tagged everyone's requests.


----------



## brianspaeth

What do I do - I want to help make tags happen to people.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your books Brian.   Welcome to the thread.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Bread from Sky
Code Breaker
Life & Works
One Quick Kiss
Brian x 3



(And my paperback could use some taggin' )
http://www.amazon.com/Pale-Boundaries-Scott-Cleveland/dp/1449994954/


----------



## Harry Shannon

Got you too Brian. You have a private message. Hope I explained this right, I'm new at it too.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got Brian's three books.


----------



## ClickNextPage

Caught up.  Thanks so much everyone for your tags on Bread From the Sky. And hello new taggers!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi all!

Welcome to all the new thread members and congratulations to everyone on the new books!

Tagged:

One Quick Kiss
Prelude to a Super Airplane
The Christmas Bridge: A Timeless Excitement Fable 
Brad Radby's Brad Radby: The Complete Filmography (1999-2023) 
Kindle Code Breaker
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe 
Take No More


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tyler Nunnally said:


> Hi everyone! I'm excited, because our new novel just got put up....still waiting for it to be available to buy for 99 cents, but it's up to tag at least  I'd appreciate any tags for it...."One Quick Kiss".


Got it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

brianspaeth said:


> What do I do - I want to help make tags happen to people.


Got all three.

Go here for tagging tips and instructions

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,47010.msg817268.html#msg817268

Have fun.


----------



## MinaVE

This time around, got

Tyler Nunnally, williemeikle, JenniferShirk, R. Doug, mgscarsbrook, brianspaeth, Ryne Douglas Pearson, klenart, Debi F, Karen Fenech, Steven L. Hawk, Andrew Ashling, KatieKlein, liam.judge, NickAldo1, JoeMitchell, and Mackenzie Morgan!

Thanks, everyone, from me and Mike!


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Mina x 2


----------



## Staceywb

All caught up!


----------



## Shellie_c

Hi all,

I'm a newbie, too. Would you have time to tag one more?

http://www.amazon.com/Driven-ebook/dp/B004EHZU28/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1293829032&sr=1-1​
Thanks in advance (now I'm off to tag a bit myself).


----------



## Debi F

Tagged Tyler Nunnally
Mgscarsbrook
brianspaeth
Shelly Neumeier

Caught up again!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Shellie_c said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a newbie, too. Would you have time to tag one more?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Driven-ebook/dp/B004EHZU28/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1293829032&sr=1-1​
> Thanks in advance (now I'm off to tag a bit myself).


Tagged.  Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Yusagi

All caught up! It's not a tagging spree if it ain't 150 pages.

So I've actually noticed that I have a few...completely random, irrelevant tags for some reason (The book is neither futuristic nor Arthurian!)

So, if it's not too much trouble, could you tag all the ones _other_ than 'futuristic' 'Arthurian legend' 'historical' 'hale' 'psychics' 'telepathy' and 'kindle'?

Tag page here


----------



## Rhynedahll

Shellie_c said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a newbie, too. Would you have time to tag one more?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Driven-ebook/dp/B004EHZU28/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1293829032&sr=1-1​
> Thanks in advance (now I'm off to tag a bit myself).


Got it! Welcome to the thread! 

Also tagged The Psyonic by Shanda. Welcome!

I also voted down Futuristic and Arrthurian Legend for you. If there are any more that don't apply, let us know.


----------



## Yusagi

Well, I don't believe 'historical' applies, either, since it's not set on Earth, and I think that tag is meant more for period pieces? I could be wrong...


----------



## kcmay

Caught up again! Welcome new taggers and old taggers with new books. Here are direct links to mine, for those who haven't tagged 'em yet.

Venom:
Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004EBT3HW
Print: http://www.amazon.com/Venom-Vipers-K-C-May/dp/1453802746/

Kinshield:
Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003XT5IYI
Print: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1453805869/

Sacrifice:
Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0040ZN166

Thanks!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Welcome to the newcomers.  

Have tagged:
Klenart
John Hamilton x 2
Sebastian Kirby UK
Tyler Nunnally
Brianspaeth x 3
Shellie_c
Yusagi

I've noticed quite a few people have used 99c as a tag. If you can't remove a tag does that mean you can't raise your price?


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

Tyler Nunnally
brianspaeth: all three of them
Shellie_c
Yusagi

All caught up again.


----------



## William Meikle

Shellie_c said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a newbie, too. Would you have time to tag one more?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Driven-ebook/dp/B004EHZU28/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1293829032&sr=1-1​
> Thanks in advance (now I'm off to tag a bit myself).


Got you. Welcome to the thread


----------



## John Hamilton

Shellie_c said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a newbie, too. Would you have time to tag one more?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Driven-ebook/dp/B004EHZU28/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1293829032&sr=1-1​
> Thanks in advance (now I'm off to tag a bit myself).


Got this one, and the others after. Welcome to the thread, newcomers. And good luck with your books!


----------



## JenniferShirk

Welcome, Shellie_c!  

I tagged you and Yusagi


----------



## Harry Shannon

Caught up again. Off to work.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Welcome to the thread Brian and Shellie - tagged you!

SW Cleveland - got your paperback.

Yusagi - voted down the non-appropriate tags.


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!
Lori


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Shellie_c said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a newbie, too. Would you have time to tag one more?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Driven-ebook/dp/B004EHZU28/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1293829032&sr=1-1​
> Thanks in advance (now I'm off to tag a bit myself).


Got you, Shellie. Just go back about six pages and tag forward from there. That way you'll get all the active taggers.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Yusagi said:


> All caught up! It's not a tagging spree if it ain't 150 pages.
> 
> So I've actually noticed that I have a few...completely random, irrelevant tags for some reason (The book is neither futuristic nor Arthurian!)
> 
> So, if it's not too much trouble, could you tag all the ones _other_ than 'futuristic' 'Arthurian legend' 'historical' 'hale' 'psychics' 'telepathy' and 'kindle'?
> 
> Tag page here


Untagged those for you and downvoted.


----------



## Karen Fenech

This time I tagged:

Tyler Nunnally - your new one
Mgscarsbrook - your new one
brianspaeth
Shelly Neumeier

Please also tag my books, if you haven't already.  Thank you so much.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Karen Fenech

Shanda, I tagged the ones you specified. Thank you for tagging my books as well.  

Thank you to all for the tags.  

Regards,
Karen


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Shellie
Shanda


----------



## Shellie_c

Thanks so much, everyone. I'm off to tag a few more.


----------



## Mel Comley

Tagged Shellie and Yusagi, off to do more editing!

Mel


----------



## ericbt

Tagged this session:
ClickNextPage (Bread From The Sky)
Seb Kirby
williemeikle (The Coming of the King)
Sebastian Kirby
klenart (Kindle Code Breaker )
mgscarsbrook (The Life and Complete Works...)
Tyler Nunnally (One Quick Kiss)
brianspaeth
Shellie_c
Yusagi


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Happy Tuesday!!!

I tagged: 
Glimmer, by Stacy Wallace
Magician, by Rhynedahll
Night, by John Hamilton
Dialogue, by Lori Devoti
Decisions, by R. Doug Wicker
Driven, by Shellie Neumeier

I'd appreciate tagbacks for my new one, especially, "One Quick Kiss" http://www.amazon.com/Quick-Kiss-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B004HW6BT6


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up.  I'm getting smarter--only 3 new pages this time.


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up, too. Yay! Getting better about staying on top of this.


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged Phillip (Tyler) x 2.


----------



## 28612

Ricky Sides said:


> I open the UK version, then change to the us by altering the URL, and then shift back and forth from the US page to the UK. The URL difference in the US and UK is only a few letters. Change the US .com to .co.uk. Drop the m and add a .uk


Sigh. It says it won't let me tag in UK. I tried buying something on the site -- won't let me do that. Even when I sign-off, big brother Amazon wags it's finger and me and says it knows I'm in US.

WAIT! I got it to work. Sort of. I have to have the 2 Amazon pages in different browser windows (not just a different tab) and if I click on the US url, I can no longer use that window for UK.

More in a bit.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Yep, you can't buy Kindle books from the UK if you live in America. You can buy paperbacks, but the shipping charges are higher than the book. You have to create an account there. I use the same login info for both the US and the UK.


----------



## JoeMitchell

Tagged:

Bread From the Sky
The Pressure of Darkness
Sylvianna
Day of Sacrifice
Glimmer
Power Pendant of Planet Pizon
Sink or Swim
Twenty-Five Years Ago Today
Isle Royale
Serial Quiller
Smoke on the Water
The God Equation and Other Stories
Watchers: The Coming of the King
Ultimate Free Kindle Books and Games Guide
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
One Quick Kiss
Prelude to a Super Airplane
The Christmas Bridge: A Timeless Excitement
Brad Radby's Brad Radby: The Complete Filmography
Driven


All caught up!


----------



## David Greene

Tagged recent book adds I'd missed from:

Harry Shannon (all)
Tyler Nunnally
M. G. Scarsbrook
Brian Spaeth
Marie McCarthy
Stacy Wallace Benefiel
Shellie Neumeier
Debi Faulkner
Shanda Sharlow

All caught up.


----------



## 28612

Caught up with all newbies, US sig links and requests from 340-345

Thanks to Ricky and a stubborn streak  I finally got into put tags on my UK books. Though it's very touchy, as noted above.

Emboldened by this, I went back to try UK links. Here are the results:

Margaret Lake -- yes
A Dish Served Cold -- no
Travels in Ghana & Bread from Sky -- no
Stacey's GLIMPSE - yes
Following Willie's link to UK store, then clicking individual titles - no
Shard Mountain - yes
Courtesan - yes
Pelgraff-yes
Pilton's Moon - no (explain that! - 3 by same author; 2 work, 1 doesn't!)
Peace Warrior - yes
Flank Hawk e & print - no
Take No More - yes
The Guardian - yes
Unmentionables -- yes
Seemed to be going better, so tried 2nd time following Willie's link to UK store, then clicking individual titles - still no

I don't see any pattern. Anybody else? I thought it was better with complete urls, rather than links but that's not 100 percent.

Asking for more tagging help, please ... US & UK (if you can) for 2, and UK (if you can) in addition to the US link that's in my sig for 3. Many thanks!

PRELUDE TO A WEDDING
http://www.amazon.com/Prelude-Wedding-ebook/dp/B0044XUZ72/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-9

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prelude-Wedding/dp/B0044XUZ72/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-4

LOST AND FOUND GROOM
http://www.amazon.com/Found-Groom-Place-Called-ebook/dp/B00457VKJY/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-7

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lost-Found-Groom-Place-Called/dp/B00457VKJY/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189540&sr=1-15

UK ADD LINKS:
WIDOW WOMAN
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Widow-Woman/dp/B00457VKIK/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-11

THE GAMES
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Games/dp/B004BSH1TU/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189540&sr=1-14

PRINCIPAL OF LOVE
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Principal-Love-Seasons-Small-Town/dp/B004C44NOY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-2


----------



## Harry Shannon

Caught up again


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Patricia McLinn said:


> Caught up with all newbies, US sig links and requests from 340-345
> 
> Thanks to Ricky and a stubborn streak  I finally got into put tags on my UK books. Though it's very touchy, as noted above.
> 
> Emboldened by this, I went back to try UK links. Here are the results:
> 
> Margaret Lake -- yes
> A Dish Served Cold -- no
> Travels in Ghana & Bread from Sky -- no
> Stacey's GLIMPSE - yes
> Following Willie's link to UK store, then clicking individual titles - no
> Shard Mountain - yes
> Courtesan - yes
> Pelgraff-yes
> Pilton's Moon - no (explain that! - 3 by same author; 2 work, 1 doesn't!)
> Peace Warrior - yes
> Flank Hawk e & print - no
> Take No More - yes
> The Guardian - yes
> Unmentionables -- yes
> Seemed to be going better, so tried 2nd time following Willie's link to UK store, then clicking individual titles - still no
> 
> I don't see any pattern. Anybody else? I thought it was better with complete urls, rather than links but that's not 100 percent.
> 
> Asking for more tagging help, please ... US & UK (if you can) for 2, and UK (if you can) in addition to the US link that's in my sig for 3. Many thanks!
> 
> PRELUDE TO A WEDDING
> http://www.amazon.com/Prelude-Wedding-ebook/dp/B0044XUZ72/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-9
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prelude-Wedding/dp/B0044XUZ72/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-4
> 
> LOST AND FOUND GROOM
> http://www.amazon.com/Found-Groom-Place-Called-ebook/dp/B00457VKJY/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-7
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lost-Found-Groom-Place-Called/dp/B00457VKJY/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189540&sr=1-15
> 
> UK ADD LINKS:
> WIDOW WOMAN
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Widow-Woman/dp/B00457VKIK/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-11
> 
> THE GAMES
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Games/dp/B004BSH1TU/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189540&sr=1-14
> 
> PRINCIPAL OF LOVE
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Principal-Love-Seasons-Small-Town/dp/B004C44NOY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-2


Patricia, I had already tagged US for you. Now I tagged UK. You're better off posting the UK links in our UK thread because most of us there do have tagging privileges in the UK.

Don't worry about not being able to tag certain books in the UK. Try again tomorrow. We all have that problem and find if we go back the next day, we can usually tag okay.


----------



## Amyshojai

All  caught up...but still can't tag in UK, sorry.


----------



## 28612

Thank you for the tagging, Margaret.

[quote} Don't worry about not being able to tag certain books in the UK. Try again tomorrow. We all have that problem and find if we go back the next day, we can usually tag okay. [/quote]

And thanks for the reassurance that it is just ... weird and illogical.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Patricia:  I dragged a bunch of your US tags over to the UK site.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Patricia,

I went through the links and tagged your UK books.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Patricia, I've tagged all your newly listed.

That should get me caught up.


----------



## davidhburton

I haven't added my new book to this list:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004AHKCVQ (US)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Scourge-A-Grim-Doyle-Adventure/dp/B004AHKCVQ (UK)


----------



## Debi F

Caught up again!

Welcome newbies!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

davidhburton said:


> I haven't added my new book to this list:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004AHKCVQ (US)
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Scourge-A-Grim-Doyle-Adventure/dp/B004AHKCVQ (UK)


Tagged and sampled.


----------



## JenniferShirk

davidhburton said:


> I haven't added my new book to this list:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004AHKCVQ (US)
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Scourge-A-Grim-Doyle-Adventure/dp/B004AHKCVQ (UK)


Got it. And now I'm caught up.


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

I would love to say I've gotten smarter about this, but it would be a lie.  WOW that was a lot of books...all caught up - all tagged (half of them Harry!  Good to see you here!)

I wish we had a way to do a running list of what's new...hmmm


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up again...

My book Berserker needs some tagging love. It's not turning up in Amazon searches and I can't add it to my author page so it's kinda invisible until Amazon figures out why.

Any tags would be appreciated

http://www.amazon.com/Berserker-ebook/dp/B004CRSQSU


----------



## Steve Silkin

just tagged books by:

Stacy Juba
Marie McCarthy
K Lenart
Mina V. Esguerra
Michael A.R. Co
Ry.D. Pearson
Brian Spaeth
M.G. Scarsbrook
P.T. Duck
Shellie Neumeier
David H. Burton
Harry Shannon

Thanks to all who've tagged me so far, and thanks in advance to anyone else for reciprocating!!  And I've actually sold some on Amazon UK, so if you could tag me there, that would be good, too!! http://bit.ly/gQf971


----------



## Amyshojai

Just tagged David's book. Willie, already had tagged yours...hope amazon figures it out soon.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

williemeikle said:


> All caught up again...
> 
> My book Berserker needs some tagging love. It's not turning up in Amazon searches and I can't add it to my author page so it's kinda invisible until Amazon figures out why.
> 
> Any tags would be appreciated
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Berserker-ebook/dp/B004CRSQSU


I had already tagged this one, Willie.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged:

David H Burton

Karen French -- your hardcovers (somehow I missed them earlier!) 

Already tagged you Willie!

Patricia -- I'd love to tag your UK books, but I don't have UK tag privileges and I don't know how to get them without buying something physical from the UK store and having it shipped to the US... which I'm too poor to do... sob... sob...


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Patricia McLinn said:


> Caught up with all newbies, US sig links and requests from 340-345
> 
> Thanks to Ricky and a stubborn streak  I finally got into put tags on my UK books. Though it's very touchy, as noted above.
> 
> Emboldened by this, I went back to try UK links. Here are the results:
> 
> Margaret Lake -- yes
> A Dish Served Cold -- no
> Travels in Ghana & Bread from Sky -- no
> Stacey's GLIMPSE - yes
> Following Willie's link to UK store, then clicking individual titles - no
> Shard Mountain - yes
> Courtesan - yes
> Pelgraff-yes
> Pilton's Moon - no (explain that! - 3 by same author; 2 work, 1 doesn't!)
> Peace Warrior - yes
> Flank Hawk e & print - no
> Take No More - yes
> The Guardian - yes
> Unmentionables -- yes
> Seemed to be going better, so tried 2nd time following Willie's link to UK store, then clicking individual titles - still no
> 
> I don't see any pattern. Anybody else? I thought it was better with complete urls, rather than links but that's not 100 percent.
> 
> Asking for more tagging help, please ... US & UK (if you can) for 2, and UK (if you can) in addition to the US link that's in my sig for 3. Many thanks!
> 
> PRELUDE TO A WEDDING
> http://www.amazon.com/Prelude-Wedding-ebook/dp/B0044XUZ72/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-9
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prelude-Wedding/dp/B0044XUZ72/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-4
> 
> LOST AND FOUND GROOM
> http://www.amazon.com/Found-Groom-Place-Called-ebook/dp/B00457VKJY/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-7
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lost-Found-Groom-Place-Called/dp/B00457VKJY/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189540&sr=1-15
> 
> UK ADD LINKS:
> WIDOW WOMAN
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Widow-Woman/dp/B00457VKIK/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-11
> 
> THE GAMES
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Games/dp/B004BSH1TU/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189540&sr=1-14
> 
> PRINCIPAL OF LOVE
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Principal-Love-Seasons-Small-Town/dp/B004C44NOY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-2


Got them all, Patricia.

Thanks for trying. I seem to have no such difficulties, but then again, I'm in Europe. I noticed though that Amazon can behave in a quirky manner from time to time. Things that don't work today might work tomorrow. Don't invest too much time, but I'd appreciate it if, next week or so, you would try again. My tags seem to be struggling in the UK.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

Patricia McLinn
davidhburton
williemeikle: Checked Berserker, had it already

Caught up.

The ways of Amazon truly are mysterious sometimes.


----------



## Holly B

I'm joining the tagging bandwagon! I'm about halfway through the tags on this thread. Could you please tag mine?

http://www.amazon.com/My-Name-Joe-Stefan-Bourque/dp/1453843078/ref=dp_return_2?ie=UTF8&n=283155&s=books - Paperback

http://www.amazon.com/My-Name-Is-Joe-ebook/dp/B004APA1WS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294263521&sr=8-2 - Kindle version

http://www.amazon.co.uk/My-Name-Is-Joe/dp/B004APA1WS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294263807&sr=1-1 - UK version

Thanks!


----------



## William Meikle

WritersWife said:


> I'm joining the tagging bandwagon! I'm about halfway through the tags on this thread. Could you please tag mine?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/My-Name-Joe-Stefan-Bourque/dp/1453843078/ref=dp_return_2?ie=UTF8&n=283155&s=books - Paperback
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/My-Name-Is-Joe-ebook/dp/B004APA1WS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294263521&sr=8-2 - Kindle version
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/My-Name-Is-Joe/dp/B004APA1WS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294263807&sr=1-1 - UK version
> 
> Thanks!


Got you, and all caught up


----------



## Amyshojai

I tagged "My Name is Joe." All caught up.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged David's book. Willie, I'd already tagged Berserker.


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up and, David, I love your covers. 
Lori


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi, folks!

This afternoon I tagged:

David H. Burton x 4
Already tagged Willie's book
Stefan Bourque x3 -My Name is Joe

And all caught up!


----------



## Some Writer Cat

Hey guys, can I play? Promise I'll spend some time going back through the posts here and tagging authors. Looks like some great books!

My newest release (just today!) is  President Jock, Vice President Geek, and I'd love it if you tag it up for me. Thanks a bunch! It can use all the help it can get.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you, Scott. Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Karen Fenech

Willie, I went back to check and I'd already tagged Berserker.  I hope the book soon shows up on the Amazon searches.

I tagged today:

David H. Burton

My Name Is Joe

Scott William Carter

Please tag my books as well.  I appreciate it.  Thank you!

Thank you so much to all who have tagged my books.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Ricky Sides

Scott William Carter said:


> Hey guys, can I play? Promise I'll spend some time going back through the posts here and tagging authors. Looks like some great books!
> 
> My newest release (just today!) is  President Jock, Vice President Geek, and I'd love it if you tag it up for me. Thanks a bunch! It can use all the help it can get.


Tagged them for you.  Welcome to the thread.


----------



## ClickNextPage

I'm caught up. _Bread From the Sky_ has sold its first copy, on Smashwords, no less! WOO HOO!!!

Some dear soul from this thread has tagged the UK versions of my books. It had to be someone from this thread, as I don't have tagging privileges on the UK site and therefore didn't post in the UK tagging thread, since I can't reciprocate. THANK YOU and a big hug for doing this lovely favor!!!


----------



## Ricky Sides

You're welcome.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Scott William Carter said:


> Hey guys, can I play? Promise I'll spend some time going back through the posts here and tagging authors. Looks like some great books!
> 
> My newest release (just today!) is  President Jock, Vice President Geek, and I'd love it if you tag it up for me. Thanks a bunch! It can use all the help it can get.


All tagged. Welcome to the thread!


----------



## KerylR

You're it!

All caught up again.


----------



## 28612

D.A. Boulter said:


> Patricia: I dragged a bunch of your US tags over to the UK site.


Thank you, D.A. And on my latest re-try I got the UK side to accept my tag of Pilton's Moon. Persistence pays off.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Scott and Stefan.

For the newbies, just go back about six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers and skip the inactive ones.


----------



## Some Writer Cat

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tagged Scott and Stefan.
> 
> For the newbies, just go back about six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers and skip the inactive ones.


Thanks. That list was looking a bit daunting.


----------



## 28612

Steve Silkin said:


> just tagged books by:
> 
> Stacy Juba
> Marie McCarthy
> K Lenart
> Mina V. Esguerra
> Michael A.R. Co
> Ry.D. Pearson
> Brian Spaeth
> M.G. Scarsbrook
> P.T. Duck
> Shellie Neumeier
> David H. Burton
> Harry Shannon
> 
> Thanks to all who've tagged me so far, and thanks in advance to anyone else for reciprocating!!  And I've actually sold some on Amazon UK, so if you could tag me there, that would be good, too!! http://bit.ly/gQf971


Had your US ones previous. Just did the UK ones. TIA for reciprocating


----------



## 28612

Up to date:

Berserker – Willie 
David Burton's – US & UK
My Name is Joe – all 3
Scott William Carter 

And I went back and had a great day on UK site, hitting
Take No More 
Ricky Sides
Pilton's Moon – 
A Dish Served Cold – 
Travels in Ghana & Bread from Sky -- 
All of Willie M's
All of Harry S's

The only way UK works for me is TT, copy the suggested tags, paste them in then save. It won't let me click individuals OR start tags myself.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you Patricia.


----------



## David Greene

Got Marie McCarthy UK and Scott William Carter...


----------



## kyrin

Somehow I've been keeping up to date with my tagging.

It looks like I won't have to steal a tagging bot for a while.


----------



## 28612

A few of you have mentioned tagging all my books, and I thank you so much for that -- and you've inspired me to be as thorough as I can be with my tagging.

I thought to to make it easier for all I'd list all my links -- in the hope that will win some love for some of the tag-deficient  -- TIA!

ALMOST A BRIDE
http://www.amazon.com/Almost-Bride-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58Z2/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-3

PRINCIPAL OF LOVE
http://www.amazon.com/Principal-Love-Seasons-Small-ebook/dp/B004C44NOY/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-15

MATCH MADE IN WYOMING
http://www.amazon.com/Match-Made-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58V6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-4

PRELUDE TO A WEDDING
http://www.amazon.com/Prelude-Wedding-ebook/dp/B0044XUZ72/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-9

STRANGER IN THE FAMILY
http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00457VKIA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-1

RODEO NIGHTS
http://www.amazon.com/Rodeo-Nights-ebook/dp/B004CFBIO6/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-16

NOT A FAMILY MAN
http://www.amazon.com/Not-a-Family-Man-ebook/dp/B004BDOVZW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-8

MY HEART REMEMBERS
http://www.amazon.com/Heart-Remembers-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58U2/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-10

A NEW WORLD
http://www.amazon.com/A-New-World-ebook/dp/B004DL0LDS/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-5

THE RANCHER MEETS HIS MATCH
http://www.amazon.com/Rancher-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004BDOTYU/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-11

WIDOW WOMAN
http://www.amazon.com/Widow-Woman-ebook/dp/B00457VKIK/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-6

HOOPS
http://www.amazon.com/Hoops-ebook/dp/B004CFBIPK/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-14

A STRANGER TO LOVE
http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004BDP94E/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-13

THE GAMES
http://www.amazon.com/The-Games-ebook/dp/B004BSH1TU/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-12

LOST AND FOUND GAMES
http://www.amazon.com/Found-Groom-Place-Called-ebook/dp/B00457VKJY/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-7


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Driven
Patrician UK x5
Scourge
My Name is Joe
Scott Wm. Carter x3 (I'm partial to your initials for obvious reasons  )


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi folks!

Looks like nothing new since my last post so I'm all caught up.

As some of my tags seem to be falling by the wayside, I would appreciate it if everyone that has the time could check the tags for the Kindle version of Orphan and check Epic Fantasy, which is the important one.

Fantasy Series could also use some tag love, instead of YA or YA Fantasy, for instance.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B0046REKV8/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks in advance!


----------



## William Meikle

New today.



Book 2 of the Watchers Trilogy


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

ClickNextPage (latest book)
Sebastian Kirby (us. and u.k. links)
klenart (latest book)
mgscarsbrook (latest book)
Tyler Nunnally (latest book)
Harry Shannon (uk. amazon page for "Night Of The Beast")
Shellie_c
Patrica McLinn (all u.s. and u.k links)
david h burton
william meikle (latest books)
WritersWife
Scott William Carter
Rhynedall (fantasy series tag)


----------



## JenniferShirk

TAGGED:

Scott's (Your _President Jock_ book looks REALLY cute!)
Patricia (got a few I had missed)
Willie's new Watchers book

Caught up.

Thanks, everyone!!


----------



## J.M Pierce

All caught up. Welcome to all of the new folks!


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!
Lori


----------



## Sharon Austin

Welcome newcomers. 

Tagged: Sebastian Kirby [US/UK], klenart, mgscarsbrook, Steven Hawk [UK], Yusagi, davidburton, WritersWife, Katie Klein [US/UK], Tyler Nunnally, brianspaeth, Shellie_c, Scott William Carter, David Greene [UK].

Thank you to everyone who tagged mine.

My links:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004A90CD2
http://www.amazon.com/Serial-Quiller-ebook/dp/B0046H9Z4K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1286891354&sr=1-1

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004A90CD2
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0046H9Z4K

Sharon


----------



## Some Writer Cat

JenniferShirk said:


> TAGGED:
> 
> Scott's (Your _President Jock_ book looks REALLY cute!)
> Patricia (got a few I had missed)
> Willie's new Watchers book
> 
> Caught up.
> 
> Thanks, everyone!!


Thanks, Jennifer! This is a book my agent and a bunch of editors loved but in this market couldn't get through the marketing departments, so we'll see how it does under my own imprint.

Thanks for your help, everybody! Did a bunch of tagging this morning. Hopefully I'm not missing too many folks.


----------



## JDChev

All caught up again after letting myself get behind around the holidays.

Thanks for all the tags on my books so far!


----------



## William L.K.

All caught up!


----------



## Holly B

Good call on going back to the last 6 pages and tagging the active ones. I appreciate all your tag backs! Here's a list of all the ones I've tagged in the last 6 pages:

Donna Faz
Ricky Sides
H. Jones Rhynedahl
J.M. Pierce
Sharon Austin
Amy Shojai
Mackenzie Morgan
Margaret Lake
Lori Devoti
Dave Conifer
William Meikle
Andrew Ashling
Debi Faulkner
Terry W. Ervin II
Marie McCarthy
Ryne Douglas Pearson
Linda s. Prather
Catherine Durkin Robinson
Stacey Wallace Benefiel
Gregory Bresiger
Thea Atkinson
Karen French
Scott Cleveland
Joe Mitchell
Keryl Raist
Jeremy Drummond
Mina V. Esguerra
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Jennifer Shirk
Seb Kirby
K Lenart
John Hamilton
Harry Shannon
D. A. Boulter
M. G. Scarsbrook
Steven L. Hawk
Katie Klein
Phillip Thomas Duck
R. Doug Wicker
Brian Spaeth
Shellie Neumeier
Shanda Sharlow
K.C. May
Mel Comley
Eric B Thomasma
Patricia McLinn
David Greene
David H. Burton
David Niall Wilson
Steve Silkin
Scott William Carter
Richard Jackson
J.D. Chevaliere
William L.K.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Rhynedahll, I checked and I'd already tagged "fantasy series".

Willie, I tagged Watchers as well.

If anyone would tag my UK Kindle editions, I'd appreciate it. I'll certainly reciprocate. Thank you! Here are links to my UK Kindle books.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/GONE-ebook/dp/B003UV8MJM

http://www.amazon.co.uk/UNHOLY-ANGELS/dp/B0046ZS2CS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/BETRAYAL/dp/B003U4W4YS/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294332489&sr=1-3

Regards,
Karen


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Willie's new book
Stefan
Karen at Amazon U.K. x 3


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you both sides of the pond, Willie.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Karen Fenech said:


> Rhynedahll, I checked and I'd already tagged "fantasy series".
> 
> Willie, I tagged Watchers as well.
> 
> If anyone would tag my UK Kindle editions, I'd appreciate it. I'll certainly reciprocate. Thank you! Here are links to my UK Kindle books.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/GONE-ebook/dp/B003UV8MJM
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/UNHOLY-ANGELS/dp/B0046ZS2CS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/BETRAYAL/dp/B003U4W4YS/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294332489&sr=1-3
> 
> Regards,
> Karen


Karen, please post these in the UK tagging thread. Most of the people on this thread don't have tagging privileges in the UK.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Got the newbies -- Writerswife and Scott William Carter

Tagged Willie's new one

Tagged fantasy for you Rhynedahll


At last I'm finally keeping up with this thread!!!


----------



## Karen Fenech

Thank you, Margaret, I'll do that.

R Doug, thank you so much for tagging my UK Kindle books.  I appreciate it.  I'm off to tag yours now.  

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Mel Comley

Thank you writer's wife, tagged you back.

Karen I tagged your Uk books, I think you've already tagged mine.

Melx


----------



## Karen Fenech

Mel, thank you so much.  I appreciate it.  I went back to check and you're right, I had already tagged Impeding Justice.  Thank you, again.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## William Meikle

A big THANK YOU to whoever added "better than Twilight" to my vampire books tags


----------



## John Hartness

I've caught up with the last few pages' worth. I'll never REALLY catch up, but at least I can knock out a couple dozen at a throw.


----------



## 28612

Rhynedahll,I checked and had those tags

Got Karen's UK, Laura's, Willie's new.

All caught up, and feeling sooo virtuous.


----------



## Mel Comley

Tagged you John.

Mel


----------



## Karen Fenech

John Hartness, I tagged your books.

Patricia, thank you so much for tagging my UK Kindle editions.  I appreciate it very much.  I have now also tagged yours in the UK.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## SidneyW

Tagged:

Mackenzie Morgan
David Greene
Daniel Arenson (newest title)
swcleveland
Mark Adair
N. Gemini Sasson
TrevorMcDingle
Andrew Ashling


----------



## SidneyW

Got...

jhanel
Laura Lond
Dawn Judd
chris.truscott
Valya

...also.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

Scott William Carter
KerylR
williemeikle: The Battle for the Throne
WritersWife: My Name is Joe

Welcome to the new arrivals.


----------



## R. Doug

Thank you, Karen.  Appreciate that.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there folks,

I'm caught up to this point. Patricia, thanks for your links. It made tagging your books easy.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi everyone!

Thanks to all that checked tags on Orphan.

Willie, I tagged your new one.

Karen, I tagged your books in the UK.

I think that gets me caught up!


----------



## Amyshojai

Whew, away for a few hours and the thread explodes! Got Willie's new one, Patricia's and any other new ones. And thanks  bunches to those who have returned the tagging  favor. *s*


----------



## Karen Fenech

Rhynedahll, thank you so much for tagging my books in the UK.  I have now tagged yours as well.  

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Staceywb

I'm all caught up.  I've got a new DoS story out today.  Could Rebellion get some tag love please?  Thanks everyone!

Stacey


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

All caught up again.  My favorite tag today:

"cryptozoology"

Thanks all,
S.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Staceywb said:


> I'm all caught up. I've got a new DoS story out today. Could Rebellion get some tag love please? Thanks everyone!
> 
> Stacey


Got it, Stacey! Congratulations on the new one!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Rebellion.   Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Orphan
Watchers


----------



## David Greene

Tagged:

Sidney Williams
Sharon Austin
J. D. Chevaliere
Stacey's "Rebellion"


----------



## Karen Fenech

Sidney, I went back to make sure and I'd already tagged your books at some point.  

Stacey, tagged your new one.  All the best with the new release.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

The product page for my new release Claws is up. I could use a few tags if you please.

http://www.amazon.com/Claws-ebook/dp/B004I6D68A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1294364360&sr=8-1-catcorr










Thanks everyone,
Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good luck, Stacey. Tagged ya.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got ya Ricky! Hoping to read it soon (dang deadlines keep me running in circles).


----------



## Karen Fenech

Ricky, I tagged CLAWS.  Congratulations on the new release!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged ya, Ricky. I was watching a show with a veterinarian and he was working with a cat that wouldn't stop eating. <shiver>



Amyshojai said:


> Got ya Ricky! Hoping to read it soon (dang deadlines keep me running in circles).


You'll enjoy it. Good book. I whipped right through all 4800 locations.


----------



## David Greene

Tagged "Claws"  

Great cover!


----------



## Staceywb

Thanks for all the well wishes!  I tagged CLAWS.  That cover is great!

Stacey


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Got _Claws_, Ricky. I am so glad I'm a dog person. LOL!


----------



## Victorine

All caught up!    Thanks, everyone, for the tag backs.  

Vicki


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged Ricky.


----------



## JoeMitchell

williemeikle said:


> New today.
> Book 2 of the Watchers Trilogy


Willie, congrats on the new release! Do you ever sleep?


----------



## JoeMitchell

Tagged:

Scourge US/UK
A Taste of Blood and Roses
Ancient Eyes
Darkness Falling
Deep Blue
Defining Moments
On the Third Day
Roll Them Bones
Sins of the Flash
Berserker
My Name Is Joe
President Jock, Vice President Geek
Dog Food and Diamonds
Almost a Bride
Match Made in Wyoming
Prelude to a Wedding
Not a Family Man
My Heart Remembers
A New World
The Rancher Meets His Match
Hoops
A Stranger to Love
Lost and Found Groom
Watchers: The Battle for the Throne
Claws

Caught up again!


----------



## JoeMitchell

Okay....tagged:

The New Wizard Of Oz
Cupid In Crisis
... wait.  I can't do this anymore.

Lacy, you should really clean up these tags.  You've covered your books with other author names, and most of us here in the tagging thread just skip those, because it doesn't make you look good.  We skip them as a favor to you, but in this case, there's nothing but names of other authors and other books you didn't write. There's nothing there for me to tag.  Sorry.  Clean it up and I'll be happy to vote up all relevant tags on your book.  Welcome to the tagging thread.  I'm glad I could catch this and point it out to you before it grows out of control.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thanks everyone.   I appreciate all your efforts. Thank you for the compliments, Gertie, and for the feedback on the book as well.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi, folks!

Ricky, I've tagged Claws. Congratulations on the new release!

lacymarankevinmichael, I've tagged your books where I could, but most of the tags seems to be other author's names or tags whose connection I do not understand.

Perhaps you could add some more genre specific tags and I could go back to them.


----------



## daveconifer

This thread moves so fast!  I just did 15 new pages.  Sibel, I'd already tagged yours...


----------



## mscottwriter

Okay, I'm finally caught up! That will teach me to take a holiday break.

I'd appreciate more tags if any newcomers haven't tagged my book yet. Thanks!



> http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Sisters-ebook/dp/B004FGLLSA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294407148&sr=1-1


----------



## Debi F

Phew! I'm caught up again! 

Thanks for all the tag-backs, too


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Steven L. Hawk said:


> Got _Claws_, Ricky. I am so glad I'm a dog person. LOL!





Spoiler



Soooo, you think you are safe, do you? Muahahahah!!!


----------



## William Meikle

JoeMitchell said:


> Willie, congrats on the new release! Do you ever sleep?


Yes, but I don't eat


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sibel, I had already tagged yours. Going back a few pages and then tagging forward is what we recommend to newcomers, so that's fine.


----------



## William Meikle

lacymarankevinmichael said:


> Hi. I'm a newbie to the tagging thread. And now 4 hours and hundreds of tags later, I'm nearly caught up.
> In the meantime, I'd like to add my books to be tagged.
> 
> The New Wizard Of Oz
> http://www.amazon.com/New-Wizard-Oz-ebook/dp/B004CRSQNU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1294387620&sr=8-1
> 
> Cupid In Crisis
> http://www.amazon.com/Cupid-Crisis-Savory-Syracuse-ebook/dp/B004GKMQ52/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2
> 
> Cruising For A Boozing
> http://www.amazon.com/Cruising-Boozing-Misadventures-Sawyer-ebook/dp/B004CRSQPI/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_5
> 
> There's No Place Like Homecoming
> http://www.amazon.com/Theres-Place-Like-Homecoming-ebook/dp/B004HYHC56/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294387740&sr=1-5
> 
> Dawn Of The Brain Dead
> http://www.amazon.com/Nothing-Sacred-Comedy-Presents-ebook/dp/B004E112A8/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294387760&sr=1-3
> 
> Men Are Like Dogs, Women Are Like Cats
> http://www.amazon.com/Like-Dogs-Women-Cats-ebook/dp/B004E112EE/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_4
> 
> Thank you kindly


Got the ones I was comfortable doing, but many of us won't tag anything that is trying to live off another writers work, so I haven't tagged any reference to other writers


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up--again! And Lacy...uhm, ditto what others have said, I tagged what I could. I was particularly interested in the "Men/dogs & Women/cats" one to see your take on it, but couldn't really tell from the tags. Good luck with the books and happy to revisit and tag more soon.


----------



## John Hartness

Caught up with the last couple of pages. 

Dave Conifer - what's with the "Green Toes" tag I keep seeing on your books? Is that something in reference to your books that I don't understand because I haven't read them? Just curious. I didn't click that tag because I couldn't tell if that was a good thing or a bad thing. 

Lacy - ditto - tagged the stuff that actually related to your books, but no other names/titles


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks

Thanks guys.  Yeah.  I'm knew to the whole tagging thing.  Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo, you think you are safe, do you? Muahahahah!!!


My chihuahuas will protect me. S'my story and I'm sticking to it. 

Lacy, tagged the relevant tags. All caught up!


----------



## William L.K.

Hi all.

I just wanted to ask a quick favor. 

At the suggestion of a few readers, I added the tags "Paranormal" and "Paranormal Mystery" to both my books...If you get a chance could you drop in and tag those.

Thank you so much!


----------



## William Meikle

scififan said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I just wanted to ask a quick favor.
> 
> At the suggestion of a few readers, I added the tags "Paranormal" and "Paranormal Mystery" to both my books...If you get a chance could you drop in and tag those.
> 
> Thank you so much!


Done!


----------



## Lori Devoti

sibelhodge said:


> No, I've got some tags on mine of other authors and don't know how to get rid of them. Anyone know how?


You can vote them down, but I think they will still show even if you get into a negative number. I have some weird tags on my U.K. books. And sometimes I get tagged with my friends' names. We all write the same stuff and sometimes we mention each other in the dedication. I guess people like to keep track of that or something. Who knows? And I guess it can be a legitimate "if you like this" kind of thing, but I don't want to make that assumption for my own books. 
Anyhoo, I am caught up!
Lori


----------



## R. Doug

Lacy and Kevin, tagged all your books but, as did Joe, I skipped any tags naming another author.  And for the same reasons Joe gave.  It really looks bad and it throws off people searching for somebody else's works.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up again...added "paranormal" and "paranormal mystery" as requested.


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Sibel x 2 (Fashion Police looks interesting, I might add)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

lacymarankevinmichael said:


> Thanks guys. Yeah. I'm knew to the whole tagging thing. Sorry for the confusion.


Let us know when you add new tags. You'll probably have to uncheck the old ones because you can only add 15.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sibelhodge said:


> No, I've got some tags on mine of other authors and don't know how to get rid of them. Anyone know how?


All we can do is downvote them, which I did for you. I also noticed that there were some tags I missed so I clicked on them.


----------



## JoeMitchell

Tagged:

Fourteen Days Later
The Fashion Police
The Voice (added new tags)
The Eye of the Storm (new tags)


----------



## JoeMitchell

Check out the tags on James Patterson's book. This is amusing. James or his publisher might know the most basic thing about tags and seem to have made a token effort, but the Internet has done a good job filling in what was missing. Check this out:


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Joe, that's hilarious -- Poor James, I almost feel sorry for him!

Tagged:

Stacywb

Ricky - Claws (the best front cover ever!)

Sibel Hodge

Lacy

Scififan -- voted on paranormal for you

Thanks to everyone who's tagged THE LIFE & COMPLETE WORKS OF CHRISTOPHER MARLOWE so far, I think it's really having an effect!

For any newbies or anyone who missed my books, here are the links:

The Marlowe Conspiracy - Paperback:
http://www.amazon.com/Marlowe-Conspiracy-M-G-Scarsbrook/dp/1456310968/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1294430741&sr=8-1

The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook:
http://www.amazon.com/The-Marlowe-Conspiracy-ebook/dp/B0047T7D64/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1294430741&sr=8-1

The Life & Complete Works of Christopher Marlowe:
http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Works-Christopher-Marlowe-ebook/dp/B004HO5FG4/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_2


----------



## Ricky Sides

R. Doug said:


> Lacy and Kevin, tagged all your books but, as did Joe, I skipped any tags naming another author. And for the same reasons Joe gave. It really looks bad and it throws off people searching for somebody else's works.


Ditto, and caught up to this point.

Thank you for the compliments on my cover. 911Jason did it for me.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Victorine, I went back to check and I had tagged your book somewhere along the line.

Lacy, I tagged your books.  

Sibel, I tagged your books.

Thank you for tagging my books as well.  I appreciate it.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Beth O

JoeMitchell said:


> Check out the tags on James Patterson's book. This is amusing. James or his publisher might know the most basic thing about tags and seem to have made a token effort, but the Internet has done a good job filling in what was missing. Check this out:


Yeah, but he's still #11 Paid in the Kindle Store!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hey folks, suspense was one of my main tags in _Claws_, so if you have time could you please add that one for me? I'd really appreciate the assist.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Ricky, I've now also tagged suspense for Claws.  All the best with this new release!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Beth O

All caught up again.  Tagged:

Joe Chiappeta (new one)
Calendar for Kindle
Stacey Juba x2
Breadwinners (upvoted/downvoted as requested)
Harry Shannon (all your kindle books)
The God Equation
Fairy Tale Fail
Pray for Reign
Bread from the Sky
Seb Kirby x2
William Miekle (both new ones - you are a writing machine!)
Kindle Code Breaker
MG Scarsbrook (new one)
Tyler Nunnally (new one)
Shellie Neumeir
Yusagi
David Burton (new one)
My Name is Joe
Scott Carter x2 (already had one of them)
Ricky Sides (new one, including suspense tag)
Lacy Moran (all your books but only the descriptive tags, NOT other authors names, including my own)
Sibel Hodge x4 
William LK (new tags)

For anyone who hasn't tagged mine yet, links in sig below.  Thank you!


----------



## William Meikle

Ricky Sides said:


> Hey folks, suspense was one of my main tags in _Claws_, so if you have time could you please add that one for me? I'd really appreciate the assist.


Done!


----------



## Monique

All caught up!


----------



## JenniferShirk

JoeMitchell said:


> Check out the tags on James Patterson's book. This is amusing. James or his publisher might know the most basic thing about tags and seem to have made a token effort, but the Internet has done a good job filling in what was missing. Check this out:


Oh dear. Those tags are too funny but obviously not hurting him. 

Tagged:
Ricky's "claws"
Karen's UK books
Writerswife
Lacy
Sibel

I think I'm caught up now.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thanks everyone.   You folks are great.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Jennifer, thanks so much for the UK tags. I had already tagged your U.S.A editions and have now also tagged your UK.  Am I the first to tag your UK books?  Just want to make sure because each tag shows only one hit.  I checked to make sure that my tags registered and they did.  If you had more hits, you may want to check with Amazon and find out if they were lost, somehow. 

Thanks everyone for the tags, both UK and USA.  I appreciate it.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!
Lori


----------



## Staceywb

Caught up again!  Thanks for the tags!

Stacey


----------



## Rhynedahll

Ricky, already had Suspense on Claws.

Scifan, tagged both Paranormal, though on one I had to untag a couple minor ones.

That should get me caught up!


----------



## rscully

All caught up. Wow, it took me a few hours, been months since I was on the site, way too busy lately. Thanks to everyone who tagged my books, really appreciate it!


----------



## Victorine

I'm all caught up again.

Lacy, I tagged the few that I could.  Tags show what kind of book it is.  So you'll want things that go with your genre, or describe how the book is.  So, "Humor" or "Suspense" would work great.  Other book names, or other authors aren't very helpful, so you don't want those on your book.

Hope that helps!  Let us know when you've got new tags that describe your genre, and we can all go click on them, making them rise above the goofy tags.

Vicki


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up--already tagged Claws with "suspense."

Thanks for all who have tagged mine. I need to get more kindle books out there!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thanks Amy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Karen Fenech said:


> Jennifer, thanks so much for the UK tags. I had already tagged your U.S.A editions and have now also tagged your UK. Am I the first to tag your UK books? Just want to make sure because each tag shows only one hit. I checked to make sure that my tags registered and they did. If you had more hits, you may want to check with Amazon and find out if they were lost, somehow.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the tags, both UK and USA. I appreciate it.
> 
> Regards,
> Karen


Karen, unless you purchase something from the UK site, your tags won't count. They will look to you like they go up when you click, but they don't really count. That's why it's best to ask for UK tags on our UK thread. We've purchased and can legitimately tag.


----------



## Christopher Bunn

That'll teach me not to visit this thread in a more timely fashion. I have carpal tunnel now. Medic!

Tagged:
Kevin Lacey Michael...? (somewhat confused by some of the tags, so didn't tag until further instructions from Star Command)
Rhynedahl
Michelle Scott
Debi Faulkner
Margaret Lake
John Hartness
William LK
Lori Devoti
Beth Orsoff's Rom. Challenged
Monique Martin
Stacey Benefiel
Scully and Peterman


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky, got suspense for you.


----------



## Karen Fenech

<Karen, unless you purchase something from the UK site, your tags won't count. They will look to you like they go up when you click, but they don't really count. That's why it's best to ask for UK tags on our UK thread. We've purchased and can legitimately tag.>

Gertie, I do have a UK account and so I am able to legitimately tag. My tags did register. My concern was for Jennifer because she has no other tags showing for her book other than mine. I confirmed my UK tags for Jennifer's book as I do my USA tags, via my author profiles for each site which display the number of times I have tagged books and which books I have tagged.

Thank you for the information. I do appreciate it. I haven't had an opportunity yet to make my way to the UK tagging thread.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Misha Crews

I'd love to add my books to the list! I just finished tagging everyone from David's December 23rd post. Phew, that's a lot of tags (and a lot of great books!). Thanks so much David for that list. You made the process so much easier! I'm now going to start from today and work backward to get everyone in between.

Her Secret Bodyguard

Homesong

Still Waters


----------



## Ricky Sides

Misha Crews said:


> I'd love to add my books to the list! I just finished tagging everyone from David's December 23rd post. Phew, that's a lot of tags (and a lot of great books!). Thanks so much David for that list. You made the process so much easier! I'm now going to start from today and work backward to get everyone in between.
> 
> Her Secret Bodyguard
> 
> Homesong
> 
> Still Waters


Hi there,

I tagged your books, all versions.  Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Misha and welcome.


----------



## Jowitch21

happy to join in with this.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Misha, got your books. Welcome to the tag-a-roma!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Jowitch21 said:


> happy to join in with this.


I'll be happy to tag your book, but it has no tags.


----------



## 28612

Caught up after tagging:

Rebellion
Claws - including suspense (and thriller)
Filled in 1 missed of SidneyW's (already had all yours UK)
Sibel's USers
Added P & P/M for William LK's 2
Got one of Keith Blackmore's somehow previously missed
Stacy's 
Lacy - tagged in line with what others have said.

Waiting for Bury Farm to get some tags

John Hartness - I'd tagged your others. Checked Return the Favor and there weren't any tags. Not that I'm seeking out more things to tag <wg>, but if you add, we'll tag&#8230;.

Thanks to all who have tagged mine - greatly appreciate it. If any might have missed and for newbies here come the links:

ALMOST A BRIDE
http://www.amazon.com/Almost-Bride-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58Z2/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-3

PRINCIPAL OF LOVE
http://www.amazon.com/Principal-Love-Seasons-Small-ebook/dp/B004C44NOY/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-15

MATCH MADE IN WYOMING
http://www.amazon.com/Match-Made-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58V6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-4

PRELUDE TO A WEDDING
http://www.amazon.com/Prelude-Wedding-ebook/dp/B0044XUZ72/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-9

STRANGER IN THE FAMILY
http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00457VKIA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-1

RODEO NIGHTS
http://www.amazon.com/Rodeo-Nights-ebook/dp/B004CFBIO6/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-16

NOT A FAMILY MAN
http://www.amazon.com/Not-a-Family-Man-ebook/dp/B004BDOVZW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-8

MY HEART REMEMBERS
http://www.amazon.com/Heart-Remembers-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58U2/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-10

A NEW WORLD
http://www.amazon.com/A-New-World-ebook/dp/B004DL0LDS/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-5

THE RANCHER MEETS HIS MATCH
http://www.amazon.com/Rancher-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004BDOTYU/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-11

WIDOW WOMAN
http://www.amazon.com/Widow-Woman-ebook/dp/B00457VKIK/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-6

HOOPS
http://www.amazon.com/Hoops-ebook/dp/B004CFBIPK/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-14

A STRANGER TO LOVE
http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004BDP94E/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-13

THE GAMES
http://www.amazon.com/The-Games-ebook/dp/B004BSH1TU/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-12

LOST AND FOUND GAMES
http://www.amazon.com/Found-Groom-Place-Called-ebook/dp/B00457VKJY/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-7


----------



## Maria Romana

Wow, I must have been gone a *really long time* from this thread--one author had *FOUR * new books since my last post.

Oh wait...that was Meikle...could've just been a long weekend .

All caught up again,
Maria

_Little Miss Straight Lace_ Kindle on Amazon
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ paper on Amazon
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ Kindle on Amazon UK


----------



## Debi F

Caught up! 

(Well, except for the one with no tags yet -- let us know when you've added some for us to check!)


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

Staceywb: Rebellion
Ricky Sides: Claws
lacymarankevinmichael: all
Sibel Hodge: Fourteen days later, Fashion Police
scififan: added the two requested tags
rscully: both
Misha Crews: all three
Jowitch21: there are no tags

All caught up 

Joe: that was indeed hilarious


----------



## Steve Silkin

Tagged books by:

Karen Fenech. (UK)
Jo Royston (jo, i read your product description and wrote some tags for you; maybe you should add 'paranormal' and 'paranormal romance'?)
Misha Crews
Wm Meikle (Watchers)
Ricky Sides (Claws)
William L.K. (paranormal and paranormal romance)
Lacy Maran/Kevin Michael (where applicable, as mentioned above)

Please tag me if you haven't yet!! And I sold two copies on Amazon UK, probably thanks to tags! so please tag me there too: http://bit.ly/gQf971


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good morning everyone!

rscully, tagged your two books
Jo, got yours
Misha, x3

Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Karen Fenech

Steve, thank you.  I have also tagged you.  

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged:

Misha

Jowitch

RScully

Thanks to all for tagging my books.  Have a great Saturday, everyone!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Aris Whittier

I'm all caught up! Weclome to the newbies!

Here are mine...

Fatal Embrace:
If you have the time can you please tag down "western" and tag "cowboy" instead. Thanks 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B0042X9A3Y/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Foolish Notions
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B00433TCJ0/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


----------



## William Meikle

Misha Crews said:


> I'd love to add my books to the list! I just finished tagging everyone from David's December 23rd post. Phew, that's a lot of tags (and a lot of great books!). Thanks so much David for that list. You made the process so much easier! I'm now going to start from today and work backward to get everyone in between.
> 
> Her Secret Bodyguard
> 
> Homesong
> 
> Still Waters


Got you -- welcome to the thread


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!
Lori


----------



## Free books for Kindle

My goodness, I leave off tagging for a week and I've got around 50 new book listings to tag! Welcome to all of the new peeps and congrats to those of you with new books. I'm currently getting them tagged up. 

A new one from me will be coming in a few days...


----------



## Amyshojai

Looks like I'm still caught up.


----------



## Mark Adair

Wow! All caught up! 

New Tags:
Harry Shannon
KerylR 
stacyjuba 
klenart 
Sharon Austin 
MinaVE (and husband)
kyrin 
ClickNextPage 
Staceywb 
DonnaFaz 
williemeikle
D.A. Boulter 
JenniferShirk 
mgscarsbrook 
Shellie_c 
Yusagi 
davidhburton 
WritersWife 
Scott William Carter 
Ricky Sides 
lacymarankevinmichael 
sibelhodge 
mscott9985 
Misha Crews 
Jowitch21  
meromana 

Someone added "psychological thriller" and "psychological suspense" to the tags on my book - good, fitting tags. If you happen to visit/revisit my Amazon book page, those tags would be appreciated.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## Ricky Sides

I clicked on the new tags for you.


----------



## Monique

All caught up,

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Lori Devoti

My newest is live! 
Demon High

Thanks in advance! 
Lori


----------



## ClickNextPage

Caught up. Hope everyone is having a good weekend. 32 degrees in DC, BRRRR!!!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Lori's new release.   Congratulations.


----------



## Free books for Kindle

Tagged up your new release, Lori.  It doesn't seem to be up on Amazon.co.uk yet though.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Lori Devoti said:


> My newest is live!
> Demon High
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Lori


And Tagged! 

Congrats on the new release!


----------



## John Hartness

Ok, caught up and have a couple new additions for tagging!

Red Dirt Boy definitely needs some tag love! - http://www.amazon.com/Red-Dirt-Boy-ebook/dp/B004HZXQ28/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1294519925&sr=1-4

The Christmas Lights is the other new one - Thanks! http://www.amazon.com/Christmas-Lights-holiday-story-ebook/dp/B004HZXQCI/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1294519925&sr=1-5


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged them.   Congratulations on the new releases.


----------



## Mark Adair

Tagged your latest, Lori.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Lori, I tagged your new one.

John Hartness, I tagged your two new ones.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Rhynedahll

John Hartness said:


> Ok, caught up and have a couple new additions for tagging!
> 
> Red Dirt Boy definitely needs some tag love! - http://www.amazon.com/Red-Dirt-Boy-ebook/dp/B004HZXQ28/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1294519925&sr=1-4
> 
> The Christmas Lights is the other new one - Thanks! http://www.amazon.com/Christmas-Lights-holiday-story-ebook/dp/B004HZXQCI/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1294519925&sr=1-5


Tagged! Congratulations on the new releases!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

2 days and 4 pages?  Oh well, caught up again and almost ready to put a new one up, myself.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got Lori's new one and John's 2 new ones. 

amy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Mark, added your two new tags.

Lori and John, got your new books. Good luck.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Claws
Misha x 3
Bury Farm
Demon High
J. Hartness x 2


----------



## Maria Romana

Caught up again, and got paper versions for Sibel, which I had not before (love those covers, btw).

--Maria

_Little Miss Straight Lace_ Kindle on Amazon
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ in paper on Amazon
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ Kindle on Amazon UK


----------



## Jowitch21

Ricky Sides said:


> I'll be happy to tag your book, but it has no tags.


tags would include fiction, horror, werewolf, adult content, 
Amazon UK is tagged but don't think anyone on amazon.com is looking at it. Not sure I am very new to this

have tagged some books & happy to continue


----------



## Free books for Kindle

Jowitch - you need to do a separate set of tags for both sides of the pond I'm afraid.  I copied all of the UK tags over to your Amazon.com listing.

I am on top of the thread again. Hurrah!


----------



## Debi F

Caught up!

Congrats Lori and John on the new releases!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Jowitch21 said:


> tags would include fiction, horror, werewolf, adult content,
> Amazon UK is tagged but don't think anyone on amazon.com is looking at it. Not sure I am very new to this
> 
> have tagged some books & happy to continue


Done.  Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Miss a few days and see what happens to you. Caught up through page 345
Willie- got your new one.
S. W. Benefial - got you
Thea - got Pray For Reign
Jeremy - Ultimate Free Kindle Book Games - got you.
Mina - The God Equation 
Marie - Bread From The Sky
M. G. - The Life and Complete Works of Christopher Marlowe
Seb - tagged your UK version
Phillip - One Quick Kiss and Excuse me, Miss
Brian - tagged all three of yours
Shellie - tagged Driven
David - Unmentionables
David - Scourge

Everyone else had already been tagged. Will be back later to finish pages 345 through 353.

If you haven't tagged me yet, here's the easy links:

http//www.amazon.com/dp/B003U4WVQ4/

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003UHVS9C/

Thanks everyone.


----------



## David Greene

Caught up.

Tagged:
All titles by Patricia McLinn
Misha Crews
Sibel Hodge
Latest titles by Lori Devoti, John Hartness
Paper & UK editions for Maria Romana
Jo Royston (welcome)

I haven't asked before, but I would be happy to get some tags on my U.K. Edition

Thanks!


----------



## Aris Whittier

I just got Jo (got the tagges you added), John, and Lori.

Have a great Sunday


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got Jo tagged. 

Please, anyone who wants me to tag you UK books, please post them in the UK tagging thread. Unless you have purchased something from the UK store, the tags don't take. It's practically useless to ask here because most people in this thread haven't purchased.


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up -- welcome to the new joiners to the thread


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  

Have caught up with:

Misha Crews x 3
Jowitch21
Patricia Mclinn
Lori Devoti
John Hartness

congrats on new books


----------



## Maud Muller

Went too long again without checking in. Had over twenty pages to check. Have tagged all the newbies and author's with new releases. Also checked those authors who kindly provided links to all their books and I had missed a few. Would appreciate it if the newbies would tag me back.

Thought Confessions might get a "I got a Kindle for Christmas bump" but Amazon sales seem to have come to a screeching halt. Beginning to think using the word _liberal_ in the title wasn't all that smart. Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Finally - I'm caught up.  Welcome to the newbies, please tag if you haven't already.
Congrats to the oldies with new books (Willie, you amaze me), I got you all.
RS Scully- maybe I missed you I don't know, but you're tagged now. 
Tagged Misha x 3; Joy Royston, Mark added the new tags; Stefan Bourque - got all your links; John hartness x 3 (must have missed one before); Scott x 3.
Okay, my notes are running together here, at least I have a better starting point for next time.

Linda


----------



## DHammons

Tagged the following:

Donna Fasano x1
Sierra Rose x3
Sierra Rose x2
Jess C Scott x2
Ricky Sides x5
David Dalglish x7
Eric Christopherson x2
Kristie Leigh Maguire x5
Linda Welch x2
David Derrico x3
Jeffry S. Hepple x7
Claire Farrell x4
Helen Smith x3
Dave Conifer x4
William Meikle: x23 (Dang!!)
Mark Adair x1
Beth Orsoff x3
Margaret Lake x3
Steven L. Hawk x1
Jamie Wasserman x2
Jennifer Becton x1
David Michael x6
Jennifer Becton x2
John Hamilton x2
Laura Lond x3
Jennifer Shirk x1
R. Doug Wicker x1
Chris Graham x1
Trevor McDingle x1
Mel Comley x1
Keith C. Blackmore x4
Jan Hurst-Nicholson x4
Aris Whittier x3
David Greene x1
Steve Silkin x4
Marie McCarthy x2

Will tag some some more later.

Dave


----------



## Ricky Sides

Dave,

Thank you for the tags. I tagged the Kindle and paperback versions of your book.   Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Lori Devoti

Thanks everyone for the tagging love, and looks like I'm caught up! 
Lori


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

David Hammons


----------



## theaatkinson

weekly check in seems fine. will be back next sunday


----------



## KatieKlein

All caught up! Thanks for the tags, everyone!


----------



## J.A. Marlow

[Post content removed to protect my content and data because I do not agree to or accept VerticalScope's new Terms of Service. I hereby reject said terms and retain all copyrights to my information and content.

I disavow any association with the new ads that now exist that may be tasteless, racist, demeaning to women, sexist, or exploitative in any way.]


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi folks!

It's snowing and sleeting here! (Highly unusual.)

Tagged DHammons book.

I think that gets me caught up!


----------



## MQ

Hello all,

I'm new on this forum and to this tagging process (hopefully I know what I'm doing) but I have gone through the list on pg. 327 of this thread (thanks, David!). Here are the authors tagged (so far - 116 books):

(there were some that after tagging them I checked again and it showed as if I had not tagged them&#8230;weird)

David Greene
Donna Fasano
Sierra Rose
Jess C Scott
Ricky Sides
David Dalglish (all)
Eric Christopherson
Kristie Leigh Maguire
Linda Welch
David Derrico
Jeffry S. Hepple
Claire Farrell
Helen Smith
Dave Conifer
Maria Rachel Hooley
Lisa C. Hinsley
T. L. Haddix
Margaret Lake
Rosanne E. Lortz
Daniel Arenson
Ruth Francisco
Simon Wood (hopefully, got all)
Gary A. Ballard
David McAfee
Victorine Lieske
Deb Baker
Edward O'Dell
Martin C. Sharlow
Melanie Nilles
Jasmine Giacomo
Carolyn Kephart
Jon F. Merz (got all)
D. B. Henson
Joseph Rhea
Maria E. Schneider
Amy Shojai
David H. Burton
Joel Arnold
Alan Hutcheson
Darren L. Pare
Kristen Painter
L. J. Sellers
Cliff Ball
Nancy C. Johnson
Jana Janeway
Nick Spalding
Karen Wojcik Berner
Camille LaGuire
William Meikle (phew!)
Mina V. Esquerrav
Jim Chambers

I am now a bit cross-eyed so I'll try to tackle the rest after dinner.

I would greatly appreciate those who can tag my books and can they select any of the following tags: *Mystery, Suspense, Detective, Thriller, Police procedural, Crime *

Thanks in advance.

Mobashar


----------



## Ricky Sides

Mobashar Qureshi,

I tagged your books. Both Kindle and paperbacks.   Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Dave, not only did I just tag your cartoon book, but I just wanted to say that your cover is quite excellent. I do comics too (Silly Daddy), and it's nice to meet you.


----------



## William Meikle

Ricky Sides said:


> Dave,
> 
> Thank you for the tags. I tagged the Kindle and paperback versions of your book.  Welcome to the thread.


What Ricky said


----------



## William Meikle

Mobashar Qureshi said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm new on this forum and to this tagging process (hopefully I know what I'm doing) but I have gone through the list on pg. 327 of this thread (thanks, David!). Here are the authors tagged (so far - 116 books):
> 
> I would greatly appreciate those who can tag my books and can they select any of the following tags: *Mystery, Suspense, Detective, Thriller, Police procedural, Crime *
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Mobashar


Got you. Welcome to the thread, and thanks for the tags


----------



## Ricky Sides

J.A. Marlow said:


> I'm new to this but thought I would jump right in. Today I did:
> 
> John G. Hartness
> Patricia McLinn x 15
> Sibel Hodge x 2


I'll be happy to tag your books if you'd give us the links.


----------



## ericbt

Couldn't get here since Tuesday and I was 10 pages back.  But I'm all caught up now.
Tagged:
davidhburton
williemeikle (Berserker, The Battle for the Throne)
WritersWife
Scott William Carter
Staceywb (Rebellion)
Ricky Sides (Claws)
lacymarankevinmich
sibelhodge
rscully
Misha Crews
Jowitch21
Lori Devoti(Demon High)
John Hartness (Red Dirt Boy, Christmas Lights)
DHammons
Mobashar Qureshi


----------



## Monique

ATU (All Tagged Up)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Thanks for the tags back.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Non-Flying Objects
Mobashar x 3


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Catching up again...

If you haven't so already, please tag my three novels -- links in my sig.  Thanks!


----------



## MQ

Hello again,

Thanks to those who have tagged my books. After a good dinner (and renewed energy) I am back on the tagging process. This is continued from the list complied by David on pg. 327 of this thread. Once again, thanks David!

Here are the authors I have tagged (for a total of 247):

Laura Lond
Marie McCarthy
Linda S. Prather
Jennifer Shirk
Steven L. Hawk
Gregory S. Slomba
Lori Brighton
Jamie Wasserman
Eric B. Thomasma
Thea Atkinson
J. M. Pierce
John Hamilton
David Wuensche
Patricia McLinn
H. Jonas Rhynedahll
Mel Comley
William L.K.
Scott Cleveland
Aris Whittier
Julie Ann Dawson
Lynn Veach Sadler
Kevin Wallis
Andrew Ashling
Karen Fenech
Maria Elizabeth Romana
M. G. Scarsbrook
Lori Devoti
Miriam Minger (tagged them all)
Alex Hogan
Richard Jackson
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Gregory Bresiger
Steve Silkin
D. A. Boulter
Scott Cleveland
Beth Orsoff
Joe Chiappetta
K. C. May
John Pearson
Kristan Hoffman
Joseph Mitchell
Laura Vosika
Keith C. Blackmore
K. Lenart
Katie Salidas
David Michael
Katie Klein
Catherine Durkin Robinson
Ryne Pearson
Alan Watt
Christopher Bunn
R. Doug Wicker
Jack Nolte
Zack Hamric
Mark Adair
E. M. Muller

I would greatly appreciate those who can tag my books and can they select any of the following tags: *Mystery, Suspense, Detective, Thriller, Police procedural, Crime.*

Many thanks in advance.

Mobashar


----------



## J.A. Marlow

[Post content removed to protect my content and data because I do not agree to or accept VerticalScope's new Terms of Service. I hereby reject said terms and retain all copyrights to my information and content.

I disavow any association with the new ads that now exist that may be tasteless, racist, demeaning to women, sexist, or exploitative in any way.]


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Mobashar x 3


----------



## DHammons

More tags:

Lori Devoti x4
Thea Atkinson x1 (Pray for Reign, the other 3 had dead links)
Katie Klein x1
H. Jonas Rhynedahll x5
Mobashar Qureshi x3
Joe Chiappetta x5
Eric B. Thomasma x3
Monique Martin x1
Daniel Arenson x3
B. V. Larson x6
Gregory Bresiger x1
Terry W. Ervin II x1
Linda S. Prather x2
David Niall Wilson x8
Victorine E. Lieske x1
T.S. O'Rourke x1
Andrew Ashling x1
Kristan Hoffman x2
K Lenart x6
Joseph Mitchell x1
Ryne Douglas Pearson x5
Patricia McLinn x5
J.M. Pierce x2
Ian Pattinson x3


----------



## Free books for Kindle

Here's my new one. A Valentine's Day surprise for the missus so written under a pen name:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004IEA284/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa&kbpst-20#tags

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004IEA284/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa&kindleboards-21#tags

It would be great if you could click on all 15. I believe I am all caught up again too. How time flies when you're having fun tagging.


----------



## William Meikle

Free books for Kindle said:


> Here's my new one. A Valentine's Day surprise for the missus so written under a pen name:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004IEA284/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa&kbpst-20#tags
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004IEA284/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa&kindleboards-21#tags
> 
> It would be great if you could click on all 15. I believe I am all caught up again too. How time flies when you're having fun tagging.


Got you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Free books for Kindle said:


> Here's my new one. A Valentine's Day surprise for the missus so written under a pen name:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004IEA284/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa&kbpst-20#tags
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004IEA284/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa&kindleboards-21#tags
> 
> It would be great if you could click on all 15. I believe I am all caught up again too. How time flies when you're having fun tagging.


You're tagged.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

J.A. Marlow said:


> Thanks for the offer. I do really appreciate it. My books are in the formatting and cover design stage with an expected second week of February release (if the covers come together okay). I'm really looking forward to it. In the meantime I thought I could help other authors.


That's really nice of you. Just tag from here forward so you catch the active taggers. Good luck and we'll look forward to tagging you back.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

HEy EricBt, I already tagged it, but I can't remember if I mentioned before that your Seam16: Arrival has a fantastic sci-fi cover.


----------



## Deb Baker

I've been MIA lately, since I had a book to finish. I have to thank everyone here who tagged my books in the past. I'm seeing movement (finally) and its because of all your helpful tags. If you are new, I'd really appreciate more tags.

I'm working my way back and seeing many familiar faces. Have tagged these newbies:

Katie
H.Jonas
Eric
Monique
Scott
Daniel
Joe V.
David H.
R. Doug Mobashar

Will be back later


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!
Lori


----------



## Karen Fenech

Mobashar, thank you so much for tagging my books.  I have also tagged yours.  Good luck!

I also tagged:

David Hammons - Good luck!

Free Books for Kindle, your new one as well.  Good luck!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Julie Christensen

All caught up again.  Mark, got your new tags.  Lori, your new book.  Scott, you've got some mighty long reviews on your book!


----------



## Deb Baker

Wish I could remember who I've tagged from the past. LOL. Would save time. I'd already tagged Karen and Lori.
Got you, Julie!


----------



## Karen Fenech

Deb, thanks so much.  I appreciate it.  I'm having trouble remembering who I've already tagged too as so many of my posts repeat "I checked to make sure and I'd already tagged. . ." : )  I want to make sure that I don't accidentally overlook anyone. : ) 

Hope everyone is having a great Monday!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Deb Baker x 4


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged the new ones--welcome! and thanks to all who tagged mine, muchly appreciated!


----------



## Deb Baker

Thanks Amy. I tagged your new ones. You write and publish fast!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Hope everyone here had a great weekend!

Tagged:

rscully
misha crews
Ricky -- got suspense on Claws
Jowitch21
Aris Whittier - voted down 'Western' for you
Lori Devoti -- new one
John Hartness -- two new ones
DHammons
Mobashar Qureshi - all 3
FreeBooksForKindle -- new one
Deb Baker - all 4 books


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you.


----------



## Deb Baker

just got you, too, MG. Thanks.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

I was gone for one week. Only one week! And I had 13 pages to catch up on. 
I tagged everything from page 341 through this post that I hadn't already tagged. And I got all the new ones in both the US and UK stores.
Good luck on all the new books!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Hey guys, I'm happy to say I have a new novel to release -- *POISON IN THE BLOOD: The Memoirs Of Lucrezia Borgia*!!! It's set in Renaissance Rome, during the very dramatic and deadly time of the Borgia family. It's an historical novel for adults, but it has a young heroine so it has YA appeal, too.

Fingers crossed that it survives out there in the world!

​
Here are the links to the ebook and paperback. And thanks for all the tags I know it will receive!

*eBook:
http://www.amazon.com/Poison-Blood-Memoirs-Lucrezia-ebook/dp/B004BA5FLO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1294686558&sr=8-1

Paperback:
http://www.amazon.com/Poison-Blood-Memoirs-Lucrezia-Borgia/dp/1456347616/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1294686558&sr=8-1*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your new one, MG and all caught up.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged POISON IN THE BLOOD: The Memoirs Of Lucrezia Borgia. Both versions.  Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you MG. And Deb...my books are so far from my backlist, so it's just a matter of updating the vet info.   That almost takes longer than writing from scratch (pun intended!). Currently working on re-releasing the "aging dog" in print version.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

Lori Devoti: Demon High
John Hartness: new ones
Jowitch21
DHammons
J.A. Marlow: thanks -- let us now when your book goes live
Mobashar Qureshi: 3
Deb Baker: 4
mgscarsbrook: new one

Caught up again.


----------



## Deb Baker

Tags and congrats from me, too, MG.

Got you Mackenzie


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

MG, I just got your new book. Happy tagging.


----------



## J.A. Marlow

[Post content removed to protect my content and data because I do not agree to or accept VerticalScope's new Terms of Service. I hereby reject said terms and retain all copyrights to my information and content.

I disavow any association with the new ads that now exist that may be tasteless, racist, demeaning to women, sexist, or exploitative in any way.]


----------



## liam.judge

tagged...

Karen Fenech (u.k books)
Ricky Sides (new book)
lacymarankevinmich (all books)
misha crews (all books)
Jowitch21
Aris Whittier (voted down "western" and "cowboy" tags)
Lori Devoti (latest book)
John Hartness (latest books)
D Hammons
Mobashar Qureshi (all books)
Free Books For Kindle 
mgscarsbrook (new book)


----------



## R. Doug

You're tagged, Lexy.  Welcome aboard and best of luck with sales.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lexy, I had already gotten your US books.


----------



## Staceywb

All caught up!  Thanks for the tags!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi folks!

Tagged this afternoon:

Mobashar Qureshi x3
The book of love quotes x2 by Joe
Deb Baker x4
Poison In The Blood: The Memoirs of Lucrezia Borgia  x2 by MG

Edit: Oh, and Lexy, I tagged your books over on DTP.


And I should be caught up. Let me know if I missed anyone!


----------



## kyrin

Once more, I'm all caught up with the tagging.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Liam, thank you so much.

Mackenzie, I went back to check and have tagged your books.  

MG, I tagged your new one.  All the best with this new release!

Lexy Harper, I tagged your books.  All the best with them!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Karen Fenech

Liam, sorry, I forgot to mention that I also tagged yours there too.  Thanks again.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## 16205

Hi folks!

I have three new short stories that I'd love to be tagged if anyone has the time. I'll go back and try to catch up myself since it's been a minute since I've visited this thread.

Thanks!

In my sig line:

Scavenger Hunt
Hunted
Southside

Are the ones I'd like to get some tags on.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your three new stories, Danielle. Good luck.


----------



## Dee Ernst

Hi.  I have no idea if I'm even doing this right.  Just wanted to say hello and get in on the tagging thing. It's taken me 15 minutes to figure out how to post...if my book doesn't show up as a link, I'll have to start all over again, but if it does, tag me! Thanks


----------



## Dee Ernst

Yeah!!! It worked!!!  Off tagging now.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dee Ernst said:


> Hi. I have no idea if I'm even doing this right. Just wanted to say hello and get in on the tagging thing. It's taken me 15 minutes to figure out how to post...if my book doesn't show up as a link, I'll have to start all over again, but if it does, tag me! Thanks


Welcome to the thread, Dee. You did just fine. I tagged you.

Just go back about six pages and tag forward from there. That way you'll catch all the active taggers.

Link to my author page is in my siggy. Thanks for the tags back.


----------



## xandy3

Trying to catch up...please bear with me  

It might take a day...or 3.  LOL


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up again and now I have a new one to put everyone else behind again. Dastardly of me, I know. And I don't even feel remorseful about it. Appreciate your tags, thank-you.


----------



## R. Doug

Many thanks, Lexy.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Love Quotes
Guise & Dolls
Poison/Blood
Lexy x 7
Danielle x 3
Better Off
Ghost Fleet


----------



## Gertie Kindle

D.A. Boulter said:


> All caught up again and now I have a new one to put everyone else behind again. Dastardly of me, I know. And I don't even feel remorseful about it. Appreciate your tags, thank-you.


That's okay, Doug. You'll be tagging me back next week when my new one comes out.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> That's okay, Doug. You'll be tagging me back next week when my new one comes out.


Threats, always threats.

Good, good, congrats.


----------



## Learnmegood

Got Doug, Deb, Dee, and Lexy.

John


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Welcome to the thread all you new folks.


----------



## DHammons

More tags:

Joe Valentine
Deb Baker
Karen Fenech
Julie Christensen
Amy D. Shojai
M. G. Scarsbrook
Mackenzie Morgan
Lexy Harper
Stacey Wallace Benefiel
Richard Jackson
Danielle Bourdon
Dee Ernst
xandy3
D.A. Boulter
Learnmegood
------

Tagging - (in a very deadpan voice) Can you feel the magic?


----------



## Steve Silkin

over the past few days i've tagged books by:

mobashar qureshi
joe valentine (love quotes)
d.a. boulter (ghost fleet)
jo royston (more tags added after mine)
lori devoti
daniel arenson
dee ernst
danielle bourdon

Please tag me if you haven't yet!! And I sold two copies on Amazon UK, probably thanks to tags! so please tag me there too: http://bit.ly/gQf971 i know it's been said that tagging on u.k. books from here doesn't seem to be effective, but i think that was in the past. it looks like it's been working for me.


----------



## 28612

Tagged ... (Did you know that if your fingers are one over to the right Tagged comes out as Yshhrf.. thought I'd share.):

Mark Adair
Lori D 
John Hartness' 2 new
Jo R
David Hammons
Mobashar Qureshi
Valentine's Day Book
Deb Baker (I'd tagged yours before - when Amazon was playing shell game with my accounts - and only 1 set of tags took. But I've got them all now)
MG e &pb 
Lexy - all links
Danielle's
Dee
Xandy (K.)
D.A.

Congratulations to all on the new releases - how on earth do you find time to write amid all the tagging? 

To make it, ahem, easier, I'm listing my links again for any who are new or have been away doing that W thing.

TIA!

ALMOST A BRIDE
http://www.amazon.com/Almost-Bride-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58Z2/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-3

PRINCIPAL OF LOVE
http://www.amazon.com/Principal-Love-Seasons-Small-ebook/dp/B004C44NOY/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-15

MATCH MADE IN WYOMING
http://www.amazon.com/Match-Made-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58V6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-4

PRELUDE TO A WEDDING
http://www.amazon.com/Prelude-Wedding-ebook/dp/B0044XUZ72/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-9

STRANGER IN THE FAMILY
http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00457VKIA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-1

RODEO NIGHTS
http://www.amazon.com/Rodeo-Nights-ebook/dp/B004CFBIO6/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-16

NOT A FAMILY MAN
http://www.amazon.com/Not-a-Family-Man-ebook/dp/B004BDOVZW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-8

MY HEART REMEMBERS
http://www.amazon.com/Heart-Remembers-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58U2/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-10

A NEW WORLD
http://www.amazon.com/A-New-World-ebook/dp/B004DL0LDS/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-5

THE RANCHER MEETS HIS MATCH
http://www.amazon.com/Rancher-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004BDOTYU/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-11

WIDOW WOMAN
http://www.amazon.com/Widow-Woman-ebook/dp/B00457VKIK/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-6

HOOPS
http://www.amazon.com/Hoops-ebook/dp/B004CFBIPK/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-14

A STRANGER TO LOVE
http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004BDP94E/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-13

THE GAMES
http://www.amazon.com/The-Games-ebook/dp/B004BSH1TU/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-12

LOST AND FOUND GAMES
http://www.amazon.com/Found-Groom-Place-Called-ebook/dp/B00457VKJY/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-7


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi Folks!

Welcome to the new authors!

This morning I tagged:

Danielle Bourdon x3 short stories
Dee Ernst x1
D. A. Boulter x1 (new)

See you this afternoon!


----------



## J.M Pierce

Back on top of it.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Caught up again. 

This morning I tagged:

M G x2 
Lexy x8
Danielle x5 
Dee x1
Xandy x3
D A Boulter x1


----------



## J Bee

I have a new book out (the hard-to-miss orange cover below) and I'm eager to get back into the tagging game.

Just tagged:

All of Amyshojai's pet books
R. Doug's Decisions
Margaret Lake's bibliography
Shard Mountain
M. G. Scarsbrook's two books
Ricky Side's books I hadn't hit previously
Karen Fenech's three books
Beth O's books
Out of Time
A slew from William Meikle (prolific!)
Lori Devoti's books
Staceywb's four books
Rhynedahll's novels
Rodney Scully's duo

...and a few others! I'll dive back in again soon and tag more. Thanks to everyone that tags me back.


----------



## Dee Ernst

Thanks for all the tags.  I'm working my way through pages 348,349,350...so I guess this will be my other full-time job


----------



## JenniferShirk

Karen Fenech said:


> Jennifer, thanks so much for the UK tags. I had already tagged your U.S.A editions and have now also tagged your UK. Am I the first to tag your UK books? Just want to make sure because each tag shows only one hit. I checked to make sure that my tags registered and they did. If you had more hits, you may want to check with Amazon and find out if they were lost, somehow.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the tags, both UK and USA. I appreciate it.
> 
> Regards,
> Karen


Thanks, Kaen. Honestly, the last time I checked the UK version didn't have all my info and was a bit of a mess, so I've kind of ignored the site.  I'll have to check with Amazon and see what's going on.

Thanks.


----------



## Deb Baker

Tagged:

Lexy
Richard
Danielle
Dee - welcome
K.Crumley
D.A. 
John P.

Have a great day. Will be back pm.


----------



## JenniferShirk

Been catching-up.

Tagged:

Lexy Harper
MgScarsbrook (new one) Congrats!!
Freebooks4kindle (new one) Congrats!
Mobashor
david Hammons
Rscully
Danielle
Misha
Jo Royston
Mark Adair (new tags)
Lori (New book) Congrats!
John Hartness
Dee Ernst
Xandy
DA Boulter (new one) Congrats!!
Jay Bell
Deb Baker

Thank you to those who've already tagged me!! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

All caught up.  Favorite tag of the day:

"*******"    (I are one.)  

Thanks,
S.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LexyHarper said:


> Hi Gertie,
> 
> Were you aware that Kindle links for Ariana's Pride & Catherine and the Captain weren't listed? Had a quick glance and didn't see them further down the list either. It might be that you are trying to play these down and get more tags for your paperbacks...but just in case you didn't know.
> 
> Regards,


Actually, I want tags for both if anyone is so inclined. If you look above the book covers, you'll see "kindle books." Click on that and it'll show all kindle versions.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your new one, Jay.

In case you missed my new one from a couple of weeks ago. Here's the link.


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up and because I haven't added my newest to the sigline yet, I'll post here for anyone who hasn't tagged it yet. Thanks!
Demon High
Lori


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Jay x 2


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up -- and a warning, I've got another one coming later today


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

This morning, my tagging goodness has gone to:

Lexy Harper
Danielle Bourdon -- all 5 books
Dee Ernst
D.A. Butler
Jany Bell
Sibel Hodge -- congrats on the new release!

By the way, thanks a lot a for all the tags that POISON IN THE BLOOD has received so far -- 22 tags in 24 hours. 
You guys work fast!!!


----------



## KerylR

All caught up again.

Thanks to everyone who's been tagging me.


----------



## daveconifer

I'll be doing my occasional tag catchup later tonight.

I'd sure appreciate it if anybody could tag my new thrilla!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrecker-ebook/dp/B004IEA8GK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294775998&sr=1-1


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Jay - tagged both of yours
Jennifer - tagged yours at the UK store
Deb - had already tagged all four of yours
Gertie - had already tagged your new one
Sibel - tagged My Perfect Wedding - all versions
Lori - had already tagged Demon High
Dave - tagged Wrecked


----------



## catherinedurkinrobinson

Got the newbies, including:

Marie McCarthy
Seb Kirby
K Lenart
MG Scarsbrook
Brian Spaeth
Shelly Neumeier
David Burton
Stefan Bourque
Scott William Carter
William Meikle
Ricky Sides
Lacy Maran
Kevin McDonald
Sibel Hodge
Misha Crews
Jo Royston
Lori Devoti
Mobashar Qureshi
David Hammons
Lexy Harper
Dee Ernst
Jay Bell


----------



## Deb Baker

Tagged:
Jennifer
Keryl
Dave
Catherine
and got new ones for Gertie and Sibel - good luck. They look great.


----------



## Victorine

Tagged:

Danielle
Dee
DA Boulter
Sibel
Misha
JO Royston
Lori
David Hammons
Mobashar
MG Scarsbrook
Lexy

I'm all caught up again!

Vicki


----------



## matt youngmark

Hi all,

Just joined these forums, and I'm incredibly impressed with the community here. I have a lot of books to tag! If any of you would like to tag me back while I'm pursuing the task, my book is here:

Kindle: http://amzn.to/dQ4pfT
Print: http://amzn.to/gxD5uY

Are the tags for the ebook and print book separate? Do we need to tag both?


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.   Congratulations everyone with new releases.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Jay x 2
Perfect Wedding
Wrecker
Zombocalypse


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged:

Dave Conifer - your new one also

Matt Youngmark

Danielle Bourdon

Dee Ernst

D A Boulter - your new one also

Jay Bell

Sibel - your new one also

Thank you so much everyone for the tags to my books.  I greatly appreciate it.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi folks!

This evening I tagged:

Jay x2
Matt Youngmark x2
Dave Conifer's new one
Sibel Hodge's new one

BTW: I hate winter. Let's fastforward to spring!


----------



## John Hartness

Whew - all caught up! Welcome to the new folks!


----------



## Amyshojai

Wow...how'd I get 3 pages behind? That'll teach me to get caught up in work (bad word!). All caught up! Welcome to new taggers, and congrats on all the new books. I'll soon have a new print version of "aging dog" but meanwhile, appreciate all the tags for the Kindle books.


----------



## DHammons

Thanks to all who have tagged my book. Tonight I tagged:

Patricia McLinn
Sibelhodge
Jay Bell
Daveconifer
Mattyoungmark
John Hartness

Dave


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dave, tagged your new one. Good luck.



mattyoungmark said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just joined these forums, and I'm incredibly impressed with the community here. I have a lot of books to tag! If any of you would like to tag me back while I'm pursuing the task, my book is here:
> 
> Kindle: http://amzn.to/dQ4pfT
> Print: http://amzn.to/gxD5uY
> 
> Are the tags for the ebook and print book separate? Do we need to tag both?


Matt, kindle books and paperbacks have to be tagged separately.

to start off your tagging tour, just go back about six pages and tag forward from there to get all the active taggers.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Hi, everyone! I tagged 10 pages, but I'm still 10 pages behind. I'll come back tomorrow to completely catch up. I only need a few 'romance' tags to bump up one spot on the Romance Products page. If you haven't tagged my book with 'romance', please do. Thanks!

Welcome to all the new authors! This is a great thread.

~Donna~


----------



## Vicki Keire

Hello everyone!
Brand new author here.
I have just been schooled in the importance of tagging. This explains an awful lot. 
I'm working my way forward from page 327, and also randomly hitting anyone I run into on Amazon that I recognize from here. I'd appreciate any help you could give. Thanks!

-Vicki


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Vicki,

Got your new book--love the description, sounds fun! Good luck.
amy


----------



## Karen Fenech

Vicki Keire - I just tagged your book.  All the best with it!  : )

Regards,
Karen


----------



## William Meikle

New today. As ever, all tags gratefully appreciated


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you, Willie.


----------



## Jowitch21

Continuing to tag. good luck everyone


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Vicki and Willie's new one.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up.  Welcome to the newcomers, congrats to those with new books and thank you for the tags.


----------



## Yusagi

Caught up once more~

If you would, could you tag all the ones other than 'futuristic' 'Arthurian legend' 'historical' 'hale' 'psychics' 'telepathy' and 'kindle'? I'd appreciate down votes on 'futuristic' 'arthurian legend' and 'historical', too.

Tag page here


----------



## Debi F

Wow! I swear I was only gone for 2 days . . . Two days! And I had 7 pages to tag! 

Congrats on all the new releases and welcome to all you newbies, too. 

I'm caught up to this point.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

LexyHarper: all of them (some I had already)
Danielle Bourdon: the three requested
Dee Ernst: Welcome
D.A. Boulter: Ghost Fleet
Jay Bell: both
sibelhodge: My Perfect Wedding
daveconifer:Wrecker
mattyoungmark: both edirions
Vicki Keire
williemeikle: new one

Caught up. 

And I've got a new one coming as well.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tagged Vicki and Willie's new one.


Same here.  Congratulations on the new release Willie. Reading your sales data must be a real chore now. 

Vicki, welcome to the thread.

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Rhynedahll

And the tagathon numbers for today are:

Willie's new one
Vickie's new one

Welcome to the thread Vicki!

Congratulations to both of you on the new books.


----------



## William Meikle

Ricky Sides said:


> Same here.  Congratulations on the new release Willie. Reading your sales data must be a real chore now.
> 
> Vicki, welcome to the thread.
> 
> Caught up to this point.


Caught up, and thanks...

And there's still more to come... three more novels in the next month or so, then whatever I'm working on now...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Same here.  Congratulations on the new release Willie. Reading your sales data must be a real chore now.


I'm having a hard enough time with five. And I have to get a full size book before I publish the next one. Forgot to get it at WalMart when I was there this morning.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

mattyoungmark - Zombocalypse
Donna - I checked, but I had already tagged "romance"
Willie - The concordances...
Vicki - Gifts of the Blood

And a special thanks to everyone who has tagged mine.


----------



## William Meikle

sibelhodge said:


> Are you sure you're not James Patterson in disguise, hmm?


If only... I could do with his money


----------



## Julie Ortolon

I'm so new here, I'm not sure how this works. I see a lot of names I know, though, and I've tagged for several of you already, so hopefully you can tell me what to do. Do I paste the full URL to the books I want tagged? If so, here are my two:

http://www.amazon.com/Falling-Pearl-Island-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B003VIWUOC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1279116156&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/Lead-Pearl-Island-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004EHZTA6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Fingers crossed that's what I was supposed to do. If not, Help!
Julie


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks

williemeikle said:


> If only... I could do with his money


Apparently you do without sleep. I tip my hat to your prolific achievements.


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Julie Ortolon x 2


----------



## Amyshojai

Got yours, Julie. And thanks to folks for the new tags, muchly appreciated.
amy


----------



## Karen Fenech

Willie, I tagged yours.

Julie (Ortolon) I tagged yours.  

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Julie Ortolon said:


> I'm so new here, I'm not sure how this works. I see a lot of names I know, though, and I've tagged for several of you already, so hopefully you can tell me what to do. Do I paste the full URL to the books I want tagged? If so, here are my two:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Falling-Pearl-Island-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B003VIWUOC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1279116156&sr=1-2
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Lead-Pearl-Island-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004EHZTA6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
> 
> Fingers crossed that's what I was supposed to do. If not, Help!
> Julie


Tagged you, Julie.

It's best to put the links in your siggy. Instructions are stickied at the top of the Writers Cafe. That way as you tag and post, you won't have to keep putting the links in your post.

Then go back about six pages and start tagging forward so you catch all the active taggers.

Good luck.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Nice to see all the new people arriving here!

Got you:

Dave Conifer
Mattyoungmark
Vicki Keire
Willie -- new one
Yusagi -- voted and down-voted on the tags you asked for
Julie Orton


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!
Lori


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up -- and thanks for all the tags so far on "The Concordances..."


----------



## DonnaFaz

Finally! All caught up!

Welcome to all the new authors. I love this place! Please tag me back.

Kindle edition: http://www.amazon.com/The-Merry-Go-Round-ebook/dp/B002ZNJL78

Paperback: http://www.amazon.com/Merry-Go-Round-Donna-Fasano/dp/1453688013

~Donna~


----------



## David Greene

LexyHarper said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Please check to see if you have tagged the following:
> 
> Claire Farrell: http://www.amazon.com/Little-Girl-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B003B3O310/
> 
> T. L. Haddix: http://www.amazon.com/Under-Moons-Shadow-Leroys-ebook/dp/B004089EU0/
> 
> Ruth Francisco: http://www.amazon.com/Amsterdam-2012-ebook/dp/B0034KYZWW/
> 
> Simon Wood: http://www.amazon.com/Dragged-into-Darkness-ebook/dp/B002HWSLFU/
> 
> Melanie Nilles: http://www.amazon.com/When-Angels-Starfire-novella-ebook/dp/B003DTMUZS/
> 
> Miriam Minger: http://www.amazon.com/Defiant-Impostor-ebook/dp/B004BA5GW2/
> 
> Margaret Lake: http://www.amazon.com/Arianas-Pride-ebook/dp/B0028K3CAA/
> 
> Margaret Lake: http://www.amazon.com/Catherine-and-the-Captain-ebook/dp/B003HC8O1U/
> 
> Regards,
> 
> PS David, the links (on the list) for the first six books led to other books. I have only listed the last two to ensure that Gertie got tags for her Kindle books as well. I can't do your pretty links, so your job is perfectly safe.


Lexy, thanks for the corrections. I've now corrected the links at the top of page 327 for the 6 books that had repeat links.

I've also caught up with tags added for:
Vicki Keire
Matt Youngmark
New books by Willie and Sibel
Adjusted tag preferences for Shanda
Julie Ortolon

Thanks to everyone who's tagged me.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Welcome to the thread Julie.


----------



## 28612

Caught up after tagging:

Jay Bell x 2
Sibel's new
Dave's new
Matt's e&pb
Vicki
Willie's latest (I'm going to get a macro for that phrase) 
Downvoted per Yusagi request
Julie O (hi there!)

Here are all my links for the tagging pleasure of newbies and all:

ALMOST A BRIDE
http://www.amazon.com/Almost-Bride-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58Z2/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-3

PRINCIPAL OF LOVE
http://www.amazon.com/Principal-Love-Seasons-Small-ebook/dp/B004C44NOY/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-15

MATCH MADE IN WYOMING
http://www.amazon.com/Match-Made-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58V6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-4

PRELUDE TO A WEDDING
http://www.amazon.com/Prelude-Wedding-ebook/dp/B0044XUZ72/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-9

STRANGER IN THE FAMILY
http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00457VKIA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-1

RODEO NIGHTS
http://www.amazon.com/Rodeo-Nights-ebook/dp/B004CFBIO6/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-16

NOT A FAMILY MAN
http://www.amazon.com/Not-a-Family-Man-ebook/dp/B004BDOVZW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-8

MY HEART REMEMBERS
http://www.amazon.com/Heart-Remembers-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58U2/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-10

A NEW WORLD
http://www.amazon.com/A-New-World-ebook/dp/B004DL0LDS/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-5

THE RANCHER MEETS HIS MATCH
http://www.amazon.com/Rancher-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004BDOTYU/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-11

WIDOW WOMAN
http://www.amazon.com/Widow-Woman-ebook/dp/B00457VKIK/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-6

HOOPS
http://www.amazon.com/Hoops-ebook/dp/B004CFBIPK/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-14

A STRANGER TO LOVE
http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004BDP94E/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-13

THE GAMES
http://www.amazon.com/The-Games-ebook/dp/B004BSH1TU/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-12

LOST AND FOUND GAMES
http://www.amazon.com/Found-Groom-Place-Called-ebook/dp/B00457VKJY/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-7


----------



## Raymond Bean

I love this idea.  Thanks


----------



## Ricky Sides

Raymond Bean said:


> I love this idea. Thanks


Hi there,

Welcome to the thread. I tagged your Kindle, paperback and audio versions.


----------



## Free books for Kindle

I believe I am all caught up. Welcome to the newbies (great to see the range of new books coming on here) Tag love always appreciated for:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004IEA284/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa&kbpst-20#tags

and also the one in my footer.


----------



## Raymond Bean

Thanks. off to tag


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up for the night. I hope.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Raymond Bean said:


> Thanks. off to tag


Got you tagged, Raymond and welcome.

We recommend that you just go back about six pages and tag forward from there. That way you'll get the active taggers.

The link to my five books is in my siggy. Thanks in advance.


----------



## daveconifer

Hallelujah, caught up!

John Hartness has the best tags, I had fun just clicking on them.  Andrew Ashling, that's exciting that a new one is one the way.

Thanks for tagging Wrecker.  They piled up fast!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi folks!

This evening I tagged:

Julie Ortolon x2
Raymond bean x2


----------



## J.M Pierce

All caught up.

Dave, Wrecker looks awesome! Congrats.

J.M.


----------



## ericbt

Whew, caught up again.
@Joe Chiappetta - Thanks.  My brother does my covers.  He has a webcomic called Rangers! that's about an interstellar police force. 

Tagged: 
Free books for Kindle (The book of love quotes)
Deb Baker
Mackenzie Morgan
mgscarsbrook (Poison In The Blood: The Memoirs of Lucrezia Borgia)
LexyHarper
Danielle Bourdon
Dee Ernst
xandy3
D.A. Boulter (Ghost Fleet)
Patricia McLinn
sibelhodge
Jay Bell
daveconifer (wrecker)
mattyoungmark
Vicki Keire
williemeikle (The concordances of the red serpent)
Julie Ortolon
Raymond Bean


----------



## DHammons

Today's tags:

Vicki Keire
Williemeikle – tagged your new one.
Yusagi
Debi F
Julie Ortolon
Lacymarankevinmic
Raymond Bean

Dave


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Gifts/Blood
Concordances
Julie x 2
Raymond x 2


----------



## James Roy Daley

If you could tag my books I would love you forever:

Zombie Tales One: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003J359B0/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk

Zombie Tales Two: http://www.amazon.com/Best-Zombie-Tales-vol-ebook/dp/B0043EV97W/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC

Terror Town: http://www.amazon.com/Terror-Town-ebook/dp/B004H1T9H8/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_4

13 Drops of Blood: http://www.amazon.com/13-Drops-of-Blood-ebook/dp/B004A14TJI/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_8

Classic Vampire Tales: http://www.amazon.com/Classic-Vampire-Tales-Vol-ebook/dp/B0048EKMTI/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_5

Thank you!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got 'em, James.


----------



## James Roy Daley

Thank you!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Tagged my way forward from 355 onward, so would appreciate tag backs!

Miriam Walker

Would you also catch Blood Son by M.C. Walker:

http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Son-ebook/dp/B0041VYNL6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294889625&sr=1-1


----------



## Yusagi

And caught up to the newcomers and new books!

If you would tag all the ones other than 'futuristic' 'Arthurian legend' 'historical' 'hale' 'psychics' 'telepathy' and 'kindle'? I'd appreciate down votes on 'futuristic' 'arthurian legend' and 'historical', too.

Tag page here


----------



## Amyshojai

Yusagi said:


> And caught up to the newcomers and new books!
> 
> If you would tag all the ones other than 'futuristic' 'Arthurian legend' 'historical' 'hale' 'psychics' 'telepathy' and 'kindle'? I'd appreciate down votes on 'futuristic' 'arthurian legend' and 'historical', too.
> 
> Tag page here


Got it!


----------



## Victorine

Tagged:

Matt
Vicki
Julie
William
Raymond

Welcome to the thread!

By the way, I won paperback copies of Raymond's books on Karen McQuestion's blog!  I haven't read them yet, I can't get them back from my 12 year old boy!  

Vicki


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Welcome to the thread James.


----------



## JenniferShirk

Steven L. Hawk said:


> Favorite tag of the day:
> 
> "*******" (I are one.)


LOL!!


----------



## JenniferShirk

Tagged:

dave conifer (new one)
sibelhodge (new one)
matt youngmark
vicki keire
willie (new one)
Julie Ortolon 
raymond bean (your titles cracked me up!)
james roy daley

Thanks, everyone!!!!


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Today's tags:

Julie x2
Donna - got your paperback, had already tagged the Kindle version
Raymond x2 - all versions
James x5
Miriam - had already tagged yours, got Blood Son


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged:

Raymond Bean

James Roy Daley

Miriam, went back to make sure and I'd already tagged your MC Walker.  

Thanks all for also tagging my books.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Staceywb

You guessed it, all caught up!  Thanks for the tags everyone!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged James and Miriam's MC Walker.

Here are mine if anyone needs them.

Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams


----------



## Amyshojai

Whew, still caught up. Will check back later. Thanks to all the new taggers for returning the favor. *s*


----------



## Deb Baker

Caught up.
Welcome to all the new authors!

I have two new titles in my sig - Dolly Departed and Cooking Can be Murder.

If you have time to tag...


----------



## Deb Baker

Oh, crapola,

I knew it was too good to be true! I used tiny URLs and looks like the links don't work. How else can I get it all crammed into 1000 characters?


----------



## Deb Baker

okay, I redid them. Try the links now.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Hi Deb -- Got the new ones in your signature.

Tagged:

Raymond Bean
James Roy Daley


And a big thank-you to everyone who's tagged POISON IN THE BLOOD so far!


----------



## Erik Williams

If anyone would be willing to tag ROUGHER BEASTS there in my sig, I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Vicki Keire

I am astonished at the support I've found on these forums. 
Almost overnight your tagging made a huge difference. I would never have known how important it was if not for KindleBoards. 
Thanks so much to everyone. 
I am moving steadily along and am only a few pages behind now. I hope to catch up by the weekend. 
Thanks again!
-Vicki


----------



## keithdbz

Hey guys, I have a new release and I was hoping you could include it in the next round of tagging. Thank you so much.

http://www.amazon.com/Coscom-Entertainment-Monster-Novella-ebook/dp/B004ISLQ3A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1294950053&sr=1-1


----------



## William Meikle

All done up to here again


----------



## J Bee

Tagged:

Dee Ernst
Jennifer Shirk
Deb Baker x6
Steven L. Hawk
Margaret Lake's books on Amazon.co.uk 
My Perfect Wedding +2 
Keryl Raist's book
All of daveconifer's (love the Wrecker cover!)
Mackenzie Morgan's two books
Catherine Durkin Robinson's duo
Zombocalypse Now (Woo-hoo! Zombies!)
Pale Boundaries
John Hartness x5
The Bean Straw
Gifts of the Blood (You have my "The Cat in the Cradle" beat in ya fantasy!)
William Meikle's new release
Bury Farm (Creepy title!)
D.A. Boulter's sci-fi books
The Psyonic (Huge Doctor Who fan myself)
Faulkner's Summoning
Andrew Ashling (sexy cover!)
lacymarankevinmichael's books


----------



## Free books for Kindle

All caught up. It is dangerous to leave this thread for more than a few days. Tag love always appreciated for:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004IEA284/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa&kbpst-20#tags
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0048ELPBC/?tag=kbpst-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004IEA284/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Congratulations on the new releases folks.


----------



## Deb Baker

got Erik, Keith, and Jay


----------



## Amyshojai

Got all the new ones. Some very interesting, intriguing new titles, congrats!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Deb, Erik and Keith.

Here's mine.

Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams


----------



## SimonWood

Could I get some tag love for my latest, Lowlifes.

http://www.amazon.com/Lowlifes-ebook/dp/B004EHZRS0

Thanks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you Simon.


----------



## Ricky Sides

SimonWood said:


> Could I get some tag love for my latest, Lowlifes.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Lowlifes-ebook/dp/B004EHZRS0
> 
> Thanks.


Done.  Welcome to the thread.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

James x 5
Rougher Beast
Black Cat
Lowlifes


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged:

Deb Baker - Cooking Can Be Murder - I checked and I'd already tagged Dolly Departed.

Erik - Rougher Beasts

Keithdz

Gertie - I went back to make sure and I'd already tagged all of yours.

Simon Wood

Thank you all very much for the tags to my books.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Victorine

All caught up.  

Vicki


----------



## JenniferShirk

Tagged:

Keith
Deb (your two new ones)
Simon (new one)

All caught up.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Evening folks!

This episode of As the World Tags saw:

Best New Zombie Tales, Vol. 1 
Best New Zombie Tales (vol. 2)
Terror Town
Classic Vampire Tales (Vol. One
Dolly Departed: A Gretchen Birch Mystery x2
Cooking Can Be Murder x2
Rougher Beasts 
The Black Cat and the Ghoul
Lowlifes 

That gets me caught up until tomorrow!


----------



## SimonWood

I'm flying out the door to catch a flight, but I wanted to say thanks to taggers and I'll be returning the favor when I get back.


----------



## J.M Pierce

All caught up again.


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged: 

Simon.


----------



## Jowitch21

Continuing to tag  

in main I 'agree with all' but do tag on both US & UK where can

Happy tagging


----------



## DHammons

Tagged today:

James Roy Daley
Miriam Minger (You sure have some nice book covers)
Erik Williams
Keithdbz
SimonWood
Jowitch21

Dave


----------



## Miriam Minger

Busy tagging, so thanks for all the tag backs.

Very cool titles, Simon Wood.

Miriam


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jowitch21 said:


> Continuing to tag
> 
> in main I 'agree with all' but do tag on both US & UK where can
> 
> Happy tagging


If you just click on "agree with all" you haven't tagged. You have to check each one and a red check mark will appear. The quick way is to press tt and a window will pop up. Click on each of the tags underneath and click save.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Thanks, Dave!



DHammons said:


> Tagged today:
> 
> James Roy Daley
> Miriam Minger (You sure have some nice book covers)
> Erik Williams
> Keithdbz
> SimonWood
> Jowitch21
> 
> Dave


----------



## Free books for Kindle

All caught up. Simon - transferred your US tags to UK as it didn't seem to have any:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004IEA284/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa&kbpst-20#tags
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0048ELPBC/?tag=kbpst-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004IEA284/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Had this nice big list of everyone I tagged, but it got lost in the mid day shuffle.  I have tagged all the newbies and new releases from page 343 forward.  Congrats on the new books, Willie, Sibel, DA and all the others.  I tagged only US versions of the newcomers as my UK tags aren't sticking right now.  Oh, and Erik (I think it was Erik) I didn't tag Edgar Allen Poe under your book as I wasn't sure that was appropriate. We've discussed using other authors names as tags and I normally won't tag any book with a name other than the authors.

All caught up.  Thanks for the tags, guys.

Linda


----------



## Deb Baker

Tagged Simon, JO, and Miriam


----------



## kcmay

All caught up again. Welcome newcomers! Here are my links if you haven't tagged yet:

Venom:
Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004EBT3HW
Print: http://www.amazon.com/Venom-Vipers-K-C-May/dp/1453802746/

Kinshield:
Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003XT5IYI
Print: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1453805869/

Sacrifice:
Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0040ZN166

Thank you!


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged

Deb
Erik
Keith
Simon


----------



## Aris Whittier

all caught up...I tagged a ton of new ones.

Here are mine or you can grab them out of my sig... 

US
http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Embrace-ebook/dp/B0042X9A3Y/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Foolish-Notions-ebook/dp/B00433TCJ0/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

UK

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Foolish-Notions/dp/B00433TCJ0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1295019575&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fatal-Embrace/dp/B0042X9A3Y/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1295019575&sr=8-2


----------



## Erik Williams

Thanks, everyone.  Off to do some tagging of my own.


----------



## Amyshojai

Amazing...still caught up. How - long - will - it - last (cue scary music...)


----------



## Miriam Minger

Caught up for today.  Thanks all for the tags.  Think this has to be a daily exercise or fall too far behind.

Miriam


----------



## William Meikle

We're cooking with gas now....

All caught up


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Got you:

Erick Williams -- all 4
Keithdbz -- 2 novels
Simon Wood -- all 14 books!!!

By the way, for anyone new or non-regular to this thread, my books wouldn't say no to a few tags:

Poison In The Blood
eBook: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004BA5FLO
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/Poison-Blood-Memoirs-Lucrezia-Borgia/dp/1456347616/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

The Marlowe Conspiracy
eBook: http://www.amazon.com/The-Marlowe-Conspiracy-ebook/dp/B0047T7D64/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/Marlowe-Conspiracy-M-G-Scarsbrook/dp/1456310968/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

The Life & Complete Works of Christopher Marlowe
http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Works-Christopher-Marlowe-ebook/dp/B004HO5FG4/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_2

Thanks a lot! Have a great weekend!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Time for a new one from Margaret. Here are the tags if they're not showing.

pilgrims, puritans, indians, plymouth colony, mayflower, mayflower compact, romance, historical romance, fiction, short story, novelette, kindle, kindle book, 99 cents


----------



## Amyshojai

Congratulations, Margaret! Got the new one.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.

I'd like to say that I had the privilege to read _Sweet Savage Charity_ last night. It's a great read. Congratulations Gertie.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Caught up to this point.
> 
> I'd like to say that I had the privilege to read _Sweet Savage Charity_ last night. It's a great read. Congratulations Gertie.


Thanks, Ricky.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you for the top shelf entertainment.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there folks,

The paperback version of Claws could use some tags.

http://www.amazon.com/Claws-Ricky-Sides/dp/1456507095/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1295043069&sr=1-8

Thank you,
Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Hi there folks,
> 
> The paperback version of Claws could use some tags.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Claws-Ricky-Sides/dp/1456507095/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1295043069&sr=1-8
> 
> Thank you,
> Ricky


You got it!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Wow, gone for a few days and I fall 6 pages behind.  All caught up again.  Favorite tag of the day:

curvy heroine (35)


Thanks all,
S.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good afternoon all!

Tagged:

Margaret's new novelette
The paperback version of Claws

That should get me caught up!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Margaret got your new one. Congrats.
Got the paperback version of Claws. That cover still jumps at me every time I look at it.

Sacred Secrets is now out in paperback and could really use some tags.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/1456517481

Thank you in advance. I'm all caught up for the moment.

Linda


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged it Linda.   Congratulations on the paperback release.

I love the cover Jason made for me. The ebook looks great. Unfortunately, the paperback doesn't look as sharp. I may end up changing that.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Linda and Ricky, I got your new paperbacks.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Linda, I tagged the paperback release.  All the best with this new edition!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your paperback, Linda. Good luck.

I don't know what's going on, but my paperback sales have been increasing bit by bit.


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone

Donna, I bought _Merry Go Round_ months ago. I keep meaning to sit back and enjoy it, instead I've been working on writing _Wendy & the Lost Boys._

Please tag _The Secret Diary of Alice in Wonderland, Age 42 and Three-Quarters_ on the Mystery tag. I've had readers ask me why I neglected to call it a mystery... when it is a mystery. That's a mystery to me how I forgot.

I'm headed to tag you now. I'll get anyone else who's posted here, also.

Thank you everyone.
Barbara

http://www.amazon.com/Secret-Diary-Wonderland-Three-Quarters-ebook/dp/B003BIGFSE/


----------



## Jowitch21

Hi everyone

Have again been happy tagging, apologise if I miss anyone.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done.    Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you Barbara. My links are in my siggy but I just added a new one today.

http://www.amazon.com/Sweet-Savage-Charity-ebook/dp/B004J4VYB2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1295046728&sr=8-1-catcorr


----------



## Karen Fenech

Barbara, I tagged your book, including the mystery tag.  

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Amyshojai

Got 'em all, and caught up. Ricky, sorry the print version of Claws cover doesn't satisfy. I've found it has to be whisker-clear focus to work in print. What's important is inside, though.    A less than sharp cover in a bookstore really matters--but I suspect POD not so much, since folks buy based on the jpg they see online so I hope it won't hurt sales until/unless you switch.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Gertie, I tagged Sweet Savage Charity.

Ricky, I tagged the paperback version of Claws.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you Amy. My paperback sales are almost non existent, but I thought this book might appeal to a wider audience. Time will tell.  


Thank you for the tags Karen.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged Sweet Savage Charity - US and UK
Tagged the paperback versions of Claws and Sacred Secrets.
Tagged "mystery" on The Secret Diary of Alice in Wonderland.

Think I'm caught up again.


----------



## DHammons

Tagged today:

Kcmay
Margaret Lake's new one.
Ricky Sides’new one.
Linda S. Prather’s paper back.
BarbaraSilkstone (Holy cow!! 47 tags!)

Dave


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Ricky Sides
Linda Prather
Barbara Silkstone
Margaret Lake


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up again.


----------



## Free books for Kindle

Got everyone. Paperbacks and all.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004IEA284/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa&kbpst-20#tags
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0048ELPBC/?tag=kbpst-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004IEA284/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good morning folks!

For the early session, I tagged:

Sacred Secrets
The Secret Diary of Alice in Wonderland

And once again caught up!


----------



## Deb Baker

Caught up! - pbs, Barbara's 'mystery', Gertie's new, Aris, KC....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nothing new for me to tag? What will I do with myself?

Thanks for all the tags, everyone. Charity is moving on up.


----------



## Lori Devoti

Flu took me down for a couple of days, but I'm caught up!
Still haven't added newest to the sig line. So in case you missed it Demon High  can still use tags.  
Lori


----------



## Amyshojai

Whew, I'm still caught up, too!


----------



## Mel Comley

I'm all caught up, got all yours Deb Baker they look fun reads!

Mel


----------



## J.M Pierce

All caught up.

Margaret, congrats on your new release.

Ricky, the Claws cover is disturbing as hell to me. Nice job. 

Take care and welcome to all the new folks!

J.M.


----------



## Ricky Sides

J.M. Pierce said:


> All caught up.
> Ricky, the Claws cover is disturbing as hell to me. Nice job.
> J.M.


Thank you.  But it's mild compared to the contents of the book.


----------



## Steve Silkin

just tagged books by:

mirian minger (defiant imposter)
simon wood (dragged ...)
ruth francisco (amsterdam)
james roy daley x 4
jeff strand/brian knight
raymond bean x 2
jay bell
vicki keire
deb baker (cooking ...)
erik williams
simon wood (scrubs)
barbara silkstone
margaret lake (sweet ... plus i noticed i had missed the others)


----------



## Andrew Ashling

My new book went live on Amazon and could use some tags.










http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ISLQYO/?tag=kbpst-20

tagged:

Julie Ortolon: both
daveconifer: thanks 
James Roy Daley: all
Miriam Minger: all
Deb Baker: two new ones
Erik Williams: Rougher Beast
keithdbz: new one
Jay Bell: Thanks  (what about the new one?)
SimonWood: new one
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake': new one
Ricky Sides: paperback of Claws
BarbaraSilkstone: The Secret Diary...

That's me caught up.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your latest Andrew, congrats!


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged your book Andrew.   Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Lexy Harper (all books)
Danielle Bourdon (latest books)
Dee Ernst
D.A. Boulter (new book)
Jay Bell (new book)
sibelhodge (new book)
daveconifer (new book)
mattyoungmark
Vicki Keire
williemeikle (new book)
Yusagi (already tagged but voted down unwanted tags)
Julie Ortolon 
Raymond Bean
James Roy Daley
M.C Walker
Deb Baker (latest books)
Erik Williams
keithdbz
SimonWood (latest book)
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' (new book)
Ricky Sides ("Claws" paperback)
Linda S. Prather Author ("Sacred Secrets" paperback)
BarbaraSilkstone
Andrew Ashling (new book)

Karen: thanks! i appreciate the tags.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Barbara and Jowitch, just tagged you.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I tagged the latest books.  If you haven't done so already, please tag mine (click on the covers in my sig).  Thanks!


----------



## Free books for Kindle

Done Andrew's new one (many congratulations btw!). Tag love always appreciated for:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004IEA284/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa&kbpst-20#tags
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0048ELPBC/?tag=kbpst-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004IEA284/?tag=kbpst-20
http://www.amazon.com/Coconut-Wireless-ebook/dp/B004BLK60S/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Al Watt

David Greene's Post of links is wonderful! Thank you, David!

Ok, catching up from the holidays, did these today:

Jack Nolte
J.M. Pierce
Zack Hamric
David RM
Laura Lond
Learn Me Good
EricBT
Victorine
Freebooksforkindle
klenart
Mark Adair
Sierra Rose
Jess C Scott
David Dalglish
Eric Christopherson
Kristie Leigh Maguire
Linda Welch
David Derrico
Jeffry S Hepple
Claire Farrell
Helen Smith
Dave Conifer
Maria Rachel Hooley

Will keep going later.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Al Watt said:


> David Greene's Post of links is wonderful! Thank you, David!
> 
> Ok, catching up from the holidays, did these today:
> 
> Jack Nolte
> J.M. Pierce
> Zack Hamric
> David RM
> Laura Lond
> Learn Me Good
> EricBT
> Victorine
> Freebooksforkindle
> klenart
> Mark Adair
> Sierra Rose
> Jess C Scott
> David Dalglish
> Eric Christopherson
> Kristie Leigh Maguire
> Linda Welch
> David Derrico
> Jeffry S Hepple
> Claire Farrell
> Helen Smith
> Dave Conifer
> Maria Rachel Hooley
> 
> Will keep going later.


A number of those you tagged are no longer active. We recommend you go back about six pages and tag forward from there to catch those who are still tagging.


----------



## ericbt

Didn't take as long today.  It pays to come more often.
Tagged today:
James Roy Daley
Miriam Minger (Blood Son)
Erik Williams
keithdbz
SimonWood
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' (Sweet Savage Charity)
BarbaraSilkstone
Andrew Ashling (Bonds of Hate)


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Joe Valentine x 2 (already had the other 2 tagged).


----------



## J Bee

I lost all my tags! On one book at least. My URL changed too. My guess is that my publisher finally switched over to the 70% royalty thing. Any idea if that would do it?

Anyway, if folks could please tag The Cat in the Cradle (the purple one   ) I'd appreciate it since I'm starting over from scratch. The tags I'd like are:

fantasy, gay, gay fantasy, gay fiction, fantasy romance, gay romance, kindle fantasy, mm romance, ya fantasy, fantasy adventure, lgbt

If the first couple of people could make sure to hit those, it should be easy for everyone else. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Jay Bell x 1 (the other still showed previous tags).


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Jay Bell said:


> I lost all my tags! On one book at least. My URL changed too. My guess is that my publisher finally switched over to the 70% royalty thing. Any idea if that would do it?
> 
> If the first couple of people could make sure to hit those, it should be easy for everyone else. Thanks so much in advance!


No, the switch to 70% wouldn't do it of and as itself. I've switched back and forth before.

Tagged you. Note: when asking for tags, you should not list them in a vertical column. Instead list them as follows: fantasy, gay, gay fantasy, gay fiction, fantasy romance, gay romance, kindle fantasy, mm romance, ya fantasy, fantasy adventure, lgbt

This way, we can do a copy and paste, which doesn't work in the column format.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Added those tags, Jay.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged The Cat in The Cradle.   Sorry to hear you lost your tags.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Jay, got yours re-tagged.


----------



## J Bee

D.A. Boulter said:


> No, the switch to 70% wouldn't do it of and as itself. I've switched back and forth before.


Strange. Well, I'll wait and see if my publisher knows why.



D.A. Boulter said:


> Note: when asking for tags, you should not list them in a vertical column.


Thanks for the tip! Just edited my original message per your guidelines.


----------



## J Bee

Thanks for the help everyone. My tags are looking better already.  

Tagged:

Linda S. Prather x 2
Barbara Silkstone
K. C. May x3
Miriam Minger (only had some of yours previously)
Free books for kindle
Sweet Savage Charity (already got your others)
Impeding Justice
Duality (Thought I tagged that one already)
Steve Silkin's books
Gregory Bresiger's book
Joe Chiappetta x 5
Daniel Arenson's book (lovely covers!)
Al Watt x 2
Eric B Thomasma x 3
Aris Whittier
Erik Williams


----------



## Staceywb

Caught up!


----------



## KatieKlein

All Caught Up!


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged:

Andrew Ashling - I tagged your new one

Alan Watt - I tagged your books

Jay Bell - I re-tagged your books.

Please also tag my books, if you haven't already.  Thank you! 

Thanks so much everyone for the tags.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## 28612

Tagged during Bears-Seattle game timeouts/halftime.. now to the last 11 minutes

Raymond Bean's x 2
James Roy's x5
Had Miriam's MC Walker book from other venue
Deb Baker x2
Erik x5
Keithdz
Simon W
Margaret's new one 
Ricky - already had Claws pb
Linda - SS pb
Barbara - tagged + mystery added
Andrew 
Jay B
Michael P

Congrats on the new titles all!

Here are my links for taggers:

ALMOST A BRIDE
http://www.amazon.com/Almost-Bride-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58Z2/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-3

PRINCIPAL OF LOVE
http://www.amazon.com/Principal-Love-Seasons-Small-ebook/dp/B004C44NOY/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-15

MATCH MADE IN WYOMING
http://www.amazon.com/Match-Made-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58V6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-4

PRELUDE TO A WEDDING
http://www.amazon.com/Prelude-Wedding-ebook/dp/B0044XUZ72/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-9

STRANGER IN THE FAMILY
http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00457VKIA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-1

RODEO NIGHTS
http://www.amazon.com/Rodeo-Nights-ebook/dp/B004CFBIO6/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-16

NOT A FAMILY MAN
http://www.amazon.com/Not-a-Family-Man-ebook/dp/B004BDOVZW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-8

MY HEART REMEMBERS
http://www.amazon.com/Heart-Remembers-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58U2/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-10

A NEW WORLD
http://www.amazon.com/A-New-World-ebook/dp/B004DL0LDS/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-5

THE RANCHER MEETS HIS MATCH
http://www.amazon.com/Rancher-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004BDOTYU/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-11

WIDOW WOMAN
http://www.amazon.com/Widow-Woman-ebook/dp/B00457VKIK/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-6

HOOPS
http://www.amazon.com/Hoops-ebook/dp/B004CFBIPK/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-14

A STRANGER TO LOVE
http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004BDP94E/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-13

THE GAMES
http://www.amazon.com/The-Games-ebook/dp/B004BSH1TU/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-12

LOST AND FOUND GAMES
http://www.amazon.com/Found-Groom-Place-Called-ebook/dp/B00457VKJY/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-7


----------



## JenniferShirk

Tagged... Moondog, Barbara, Andrew's new one, and Erik's (Gone, the Day).

All caught up now.  

Hope you're feeling better, Lori!


----------



## SunBee

Thanks Donna and everyone! I have tagged most of the books and am working my way down the list. Also, please consider tagging our new children's picture book Anabella Giggles All Night:

http://www.amazon.com/Anabella-Giggles-All-Night-ebook/dp/B004HO64J6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1295214521&sr=8-1

Thanks!


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged your book.   Welcome to the thread.


----------



## swcleveland

All caught up!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, SunBee and welcome.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you Sunbee...and congrats, it's already ranked #4 in "cartoon" tag. *s*


----------



## MQ

I became occupied on the UK tagging thread and I can't believe I fell so behind.

I think I've got all new ones.

Can someone tags mine as well:

RACE

http://www.amazon.com/RACE-ebook/dp/B004HO5XL6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC&s=digital-text&qid=1295218050&sr=1-1

The October Five

http://www.amazon.com/The-October-Five-ebook/dp/B004HO5XMA/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC&s=digital-text&qid=1295218050&sr=1-4

The Paperboys Club

http://www.amazon.com/The-Paperboys-Club-ebook/dp/B004HO5XMK/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC&s=digital-text&qid=1295218050&sr=1-3

I would greatly appreciate if they can select any of the following tags: *Mystery, Suspense, Detective, Thriller, Police procedural, Crime.*

Thanks!


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

SunBee - I tagged Annabelle Giggles in both the US and UK
Mobashar - had already tagged all of yours

If any of you could untag or vote down "suspense" and "thriller" for A Shot in the Dark I'd really appreciate it. It's a cozy and those two tags really don't fit. I'd hate to mislead someone who's looking for a thriller.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Downvoted the tags for you Mackenzie.


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up again


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Have to check often not to get behind, but all caught up.  Jay retagged the one, other was already tagged. Welcome to newbies.


Linda


----------



## JDChev

All caught up once again.

Thanks for the tags on all of mine so far! They really do make a difference


----------



## Beth O

All caught up again.  Tagged:

Rscully x2
Misha Crews x3
Jowitch21
Andrew Ashling (new one)
Lori - I already got your new one, love the cover
John Hatness (2 new ones)
DA Boulter (new one)
D Hammons
Mobashar Q x3
Free Books (2 new ones)
MGScarsbrook (2 new ones)
Lexy Harper x8
Danielle Bourdon x3
De Ernst
Jay Bell x2
Sibel Hodge (new one)
Dave Conifer (new one)
Matt Youngmark x2
Vicki Keire
William Meikle (new one)
Julie Ortolon x2
Raymond Beab x2
James Roy Daley x5
Erik Williams (2 new ones)
Keith DBZ (new one)
Simon Wood (new one)
Margaret Lake (new one)
Claws (PB)
Sacred Secrets (PB)
Barbara Silkstone
Moondog x2
Sun Bee

For the new people, my links are in my sig below.  Thanks everybody.  See you next week!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi folks!

This morning I tagged:

Anabella Giggles All Night! 
Voted down suspense and thriller for A Shot in the Dark


That gets me caught up!

I appreciate all tags in return!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged
SunBee -- Welcome
tried to downvote suspense and thriller for A Shot in the Dark (they're down to 1)

And caught up again.


----------



## Yusagi

Wow these pages move quickly, when not processed in very large groups~!

If you would, tag all the ones other than 'futuristic' 'Arthurian legend' 'historical' 'hale' 'psychics' 'telepathy' and 'kindle'? I'd appreciate down votes on 'futuristic' 'arthurian legend' and 'historical', too.

Tag page here


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up as of this morning.


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged:

Moondog

Erik Williams (your new one as well)

Sunbee

Mobashar, I went back to check and had tagged your books.

Please also tag mine, if you haven't already.  Many thanks!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Jay Bell
moondog
Erik Williams ("Gone, The Day & Others")
SunBee
Mobashar Qureshi
Mackenzie Morgan (voted down requested tags)


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Got you:

Margaret -- Charity (congrats on the new release!)

Ricky - Claws in paperback

Andrew Ashling - new one (good luck with it!)

LindaSPrather - new paperback
Barbarasilkstone
Jay Bell - retagged all editions
Moondog - all
Erik Williams - new one
Sunbee


----------



## Victorine

All caught up again!  

Thanks everyone for the tag backs!

Vicki


----------



## SimonWood

I'm back home and I just wanted to thank every one who tagged LOWLIFES while i was away.  I'm off to return the favor.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

caught up with all the tagging fun


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*:

Tyler Nunnally (new one)
brianspaeth (Kindle + print)
shellie_c
davidhburton (new one, Kindle + print)
writerswife (Kindle + print)
Scott William Carter
williemeikle (new ones)
lacymarankevinmichael
Misha Crews (Kindle + print where available)
Jowitch21
Lori Devoti (new one)
John Hartness (new ones)
Mobashar Qureshi (Kindle + print where possible)
DHammons (Kindle + print)
Free Books for Kindle (new one)
mgscarsbrook (new Kindle + print)
LexyHarper (Kindle + print)
Dee Ernst
Jay Bell (new one, Kindle + print)
Margaret Lake (new one)
sibelhodge (new one)
daveconifer (new one)
mattyoungmark (Kindle + print)
Vicki Keire
Julie Ortlolon
James Roy Daley (Kindle + print where available)
Erik Williams (new one)
keithdbz (new one)
Simon Wood (new one, Kindle + print)
BarbaraSilkstone
Andrew Ashling (new one)
moondog (Kindle + print where possible)
SunBee

I believe I am caught up once again. 

If you haven't had the chance, please tag Flank Hawk  (Kindle & print).
See signature below for links. Thanks!


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Yusagi - voted down requested tags.
Caught up with everyone else.

Thanks to all of you who voted down "suspense" and "thriller" for A Shot in the Dark. Hopefully they'll stay that way.


----------



## DHammons

Books tagged today:

SunBee
JDChev
TWErvin2

Dave


----------



## 28612

Tagged Anabella Giggles All Night
Voted down suspense and thriller for A Shot in the Dark

Caught up


----------



## Abigail

I re[plied on the Uk thread but will copy it here too. What is with this tagging? does it actually do anything? Of course I am happy to give it a go and have tagged people but how do you know who has tagged you?


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged both the Kindle and paperback versions of your book.   Welcome to the thread.

The tagging works on the honor system. Go back six pages and tag from that point on and you'll get the active taggers.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good morning all!

I've tagged:

Invisible Tears by Abigail. Welcome to the thread!

That should get me caught up for now.


----------



## Deb Baker

Caught up with:
SunBee
MacKenzie - untagged
JD
Terry
Abigail


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Abigail. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Abigail, I tagged your book.  All the best with the new release.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Harry Shannon

Having a lousy time this morning. Amazon keeps saying "failed, please try." Also freezing up now and then, so may be AOL or even my cache althoughe emptied it. Anyone else have this problem? Wondered if it may happen because I have already tagged that product?


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Just tagged you Abigail. Glad you could join this thread.

Harry, as to your question, already tagging a product wouldn't prevent you from tagging it again, unless you already have 15 tags on it.


----------



## Harry Shannon

Okay, thanks. Maybe it is just AOL. Will come back this evening or tomorrow morning and continue on.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Abigail - I tagged Invisible Tears - both paperback and Kindle

Harry - I checked the books in your signature to make sure I had them all. I didn't - Behold the Child isn't listed on your author page on Amazon, so I missed it. Got it now, but you may want to add it to your author page.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harry Shannon said:


> Having a lousy time this morning. Amazon keeps saying "failed, please try." Also freezing up now and then, so may be AOL or even my cache althoughe emptied it. Anyone else have this problem? Wondered if it may happen because I have already tagged that product?


That happens once in a while, Harry. Just go back in later today or tomorrow and it'll probably work.


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged yours, Abigail, congrats and welcome to the thread! Just heard from my publisher that "aging dog" is now available in print ...should soon be up on amazon, too, yay!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

And I'm all caught up again.  Welcome to the new people: Hi Abigail.  Now, what to do with the rest of my day?


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged you Abigail (both eBook and print) -- Welcome to the thread and glad to see you having such success with INVISIBLE TEARS. Well done!


----------



## kcmay

I'm back up-to-date. Here are my URLs for the newcomers (in case you haven't tagged 'em yet):

Venom:
Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004EBT3HW
Print: http://www.amazon.com/Venom-Vipers-K-C-May/dp/1453802746/

Kinshield:
Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003XT5IYI
Print: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1453805869/

Sacrifice:
Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0040ZN166

Thank you!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  

have caught up with:

DHammons
Patricia McLinn
Abigail
Deb Baker


----------



## Lori Devoti

I'm caught up and I got my sig line updated. I feel so virtuous. 
Lori


----------



## Mark Adair

Happy Tuesday. I'm all tagged up. New tags:

DHammons 
Mobashar Qureshi 
Deb Baker 
mgscarsbrook
LexyHarper 
Danielle Bourdon 
Dee Ernst 
xandy3 
D.A. Boulter 
Patricia McLinn 
Jay Bell 
sibelhodge
Vicki Keire 
williemeikle 
Julie Ortolon 
Raymond Bean 
James Roy Daley 
Miriam Minger 
Erik Williams 
keithdbz 
SimonWood 
BarbaraSilkstone 
Andrew Ashling 
moondog 
SunBee 
Abigail

For those who haven't yet tagged my suspense/thriller, The Father's Child, I'd very much appreciate it:
http://www.amazon.com/The-Fathers-Child-ebook/dp/B004DCB3W0
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Fathers-Child/dp/B004DCB3W0

Cheers, 
Mark


----------



## D.M. Trink

Wow--lots to catch up on!
Tagged today:
Vicki's U.k one
Mark Adair's
M.G. Scarsbook

Thanks to all for tagging mine!
http://www.amazon.com/Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-D-M-Trink/dp/1456360671
http://www.amazon.com/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## Victorine

All caught up again.  

Vicki


----------



## Rhynedahll

Looks like I'm still caught up since this morning!


----------



## Amyshojai

I got Mark's book -- although declined to tag Dean Koontz or Bourne Identity (only tag the actual author or books by that author).


----------



## Karen Fenech

I have a new one and would love for it to be tagged, please. I haven't added it to my signature yet. Here's a link.

http://www.amazon.com/IMPOSTER-Protectors-Book-One-ebook/dp/B004JHZ1NQ/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_5

Thank you so much. I greatly appreciate it.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Karen, got your new one. LOVE the cover, mnnnn!


----------



## Harry Shannon

Working fine now. Got 
Karen
Amy
Rhynedall
Vicki
DM
Mark
Lori (love the cover of Demon High)
Lexy
Joan
KC

ran out of time back later tonight


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your new one Karen.   Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Amy, Harry, and Ricky - thank you so much!

Amy re cover - lol!  : )

Regards,

Karen


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Karen Fenech said:


> I have a new one and would love for it to be tagged, please. I haven't added it to my signature yet. Here's a link.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/IMPOSTER-Protectors-Book-One-ebook/dp/B004JHZ1NQ/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_5
> 
> Thank you so much. I greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Regards,
> Karen


Tagged you, Karen. Good luck.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Margaret, thank you so much!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Mackenzie (tag update)--done
Invisible Tears
Imposter


----------



## JenniferShirk

All caught up.  

Thanks, everyone!

And congrats on your new book, Karen!


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks Harry!


----------



## Karen Fenech

Scott and Jennifer, thank you so much for the tags!

Can anyone please tell me how to align my signature books?  I tried to delete the spaces between each book's code, but wasn't able to do that. Thanks for any help.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## DHammons

Thanks for all the tags.

I am up-to-date with:

Makenzie Morgan (downgrade)
Abigail
Harry Shannon
D.M. Trink

Dave


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Karen Fenech said:


> Can anyone please tell me how to align my signature books? I tried to delete the spaces between each book's code, but wasn't able to do that. Thanks for any help.
> 
> Regards,
> Karen


Don't have any hard returns in your sig. Where one link ends, the next begins.

In my sig one book ends with /url and the other begins with url (surrounded by square brackets, of course): AA115_.jpg[/img][/url][url=http://www.amaz

I have a couple of hard returns between the end of my last book and my UK urls, which each have a hard return at the end and therefore get different lines.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good morning!

Karen, I've tagged your new one. Congratulations!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Abigail tagged your book, and it is the honor system.  There is a way to check, but it's way too much trouble.  Karen got your new one.  Congrats.
All caught up.  Thank you for tagging back if you haven't, and please don't forget my new paperback.

Linda


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Caught up.

D M Trink - Tagged The Crimson Eyed Dragon - US and UK
Karen - Tagged The Imposter - US and UK - congratulations
Linda - got your paperback.

Thanks to all who have down voted "suspense" and "thriller" for A Shot in the Dark. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Rhynedahll, Linda, Mackenzie, and Sibel, thank you so much!  I appreciate it.

D.A., thanks so much for the signature line help. Much appreciated.    

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

Abigail: welcome
Karen Fenech: Impostor -- good luck (checked the others)

Thanks for the tags, people.


----------



## cblewgolf

I've got a lot of tagging to do but just tagged the last 3 pages.
I didn't realize how valuable these are.

Could use a few myself - thanks in advance.

http://www.amazon.com/Deep-Rough-ebook/dp/B004477XM8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1294672119&sr=8-1


----------



## William Meikle

cblewgolf said:


> I've got a lot of tagging to do but just tagged the last 3 pages.
> I didn't realize how valuable these are.
> 
> Could use a few myself - thanks in advance.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Deep-Rough-ebook/dp/B004477XM8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1294672119&sr=8-1


Got you -- welcome to the thread. I too have a golfing mystery available -- mine is set in St Andrews, Scotland

All caught up


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!
Now I need to go write something, but maybe a snack first....
Lori


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged cblewgolf.

Thank you everyone for the tags.  

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Amyshojai

Got "Deep Rough" and now all caught up.


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Hoo-boy. Looks like I'm way overdue to catch up. If any of the newer folk have a moment, please drop by my Hawk and Model Universe for tagging. Thanks!

Tagged:
Amy Shojai's ComPetability, Aging Cat, Aging Dog, Cutting-Edge
Deb Baker
Erik William (that Rougher Beasts cover is creepy)
Vicki Keire
Jay Bell
Ricky Sides' Claws
Simon Woods
Rhynedall's La Causalite
Jo Ryston
Sibel Hodge's My Perfect Wedding
KC May's Vipers
Aris Whittier's Foolish Notions & Fisherman's Wife
Sweet Savage Charity
Sacred Secrets
Barbara Silkstone
Ghost Fleet
Demon High
Gregory Bresiger
Sam and the Dragon
Michael Poeltl
Mobashar Qureshi
Shanda Sharlow
Abigail Lawrence
Mystery at Ocean Drive
Chris Blewitt


----------



## D.M. Trink

I'm slowly catching up!

Today I tagged:
Chris Bunn's second one(first was already tagged)
Chris Blewitt
More of Willie's

Thanks to all for tagging mine!


----------



## JenniferShirk

Gotcha, cblewgolf!

Thanks, all!!


----------



## James Roy Daley

I can't believe how crazy this thread is!

Nonetheless - I have one more to throw into the pile...

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004J8HR5K

Thank you!


----------



## HelenHanson

My head spins when I come to this post, yet, it continues to call.  I decided to climb this mountain today and spent an hour tagging, yet, now I believe that it was a pure waste of time.  I clicked the "Agree with these tags?" link, which apparently does jack.  Is this true?  If it doesn't tag the book, then can anyone tell me its purpose?  

Thanks!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged:

Lexy Harper -- all print versions (somehow I missed them earlier in your sig)

DM Trink -- Wrapped in a Rainbow

Karen French -- congratulations on the new release! Good luck!

cblewgolf

James Roy Daley

Helen Hanson


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Matt Hults
Helen Hanson


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## HelenHanson

Uncle !

For now, I've covered the following.  An * indicates that I haven't gotten round to all the works.  If you see something I missed, please call me on it. 

Y'all have some interesting tags . . .


Abigail
amanda_hocking *
Amyshojai
Andrew Ashling
Beth O
cblewgolf
Christopher Bunn
Christopher Mitchell
D.A. Boulter
D.M. Trink
Deb Baker
DHammons
Harry Shannon
James Roy Daley
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Jason W. Chan
JDChev
JenniferShirk
Joe Chiappetta
jonfmerz *
Karen Fenech
Kayakruthie *
kcmay
Lexy Harper
liam.judge
Linda S. Prather Author
Lori Devoti
Mackenzie Morgan
Margaret Lake *
Maria Hooley *
Mark Adair
Mark Cotton
maryannaevans *
mgscarsbrook
Patricia McLinn
R. Doug
Rhynedahll
RickySides
sibelhodge
SimonWood
swcleveland
TWErvin2
Victorine
williemeikle
Yusagi

and  who got his post in while I assembled this.

Whew.  I thought it odd that everyone posted lists.  Now I know it's the only way to keep track.


----------



## Victorine

Tagged Helen, Chris and Karen's new one.  All caught up!

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle

HelenHanson said:


> My head spins when I come to this post, yet, it continues to call. I decided to climb this mountain today and spent an hour tagging, yet, now I believe that it was a pure waste of time. I clicked the "Agree with these tags?" link, which apparently does jack. Is this true? If it doesn't tag the book, then can anyone tell me its purpose?
> 
> Thanks!


We downvote maltags and incorrect tags using "agree with this tag." For example, if I find a misspelled tag, I will vote it down and type in the correct tag.

You either have to check each one or press tt. When the window comes up, click on each of the tags below the box or copy and paste them into the box and save.

Just go back about six pages in this thread and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Helen.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi all and welcome to the new folks!

This evening I tagged:

Deep Rough
Husk
3 LIES


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Deep Rough 
Husk 
3 Lies


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:  

Deep Rough
Husk
3 Lies


----------



## Amyshojai

Whew, out running around all day. But caught up! welcome and congrats on new books/authors and thanks for the tags back.


----------



## Laura Lond

I have pulled the rights from the publisher for My Sparkling Misfortune and re-released it on my own. Would you please re-tag?

Thank you!!



(I'm going up the thread to catch up...)


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Laura Lond


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Laura Lond said:


> I have pulled the rights from the publisher for My Sparkling Misfortune and re-released it on my own. Would you please re-tag?
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm going up the thread to catch up...)


You got it. Good luck!


----------



## dlanzarotta

Hi everyone!

I'm slowly catching up


----------



## Amyshojai

Laura, got yours. Good luck!


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged:

James Roy Delaney
Helen Hanson
Laura Lond (new one)
Danielle Lanzarotta - I went back to check and I'd already tagged yours.

Here's the link to my new one.

http://www.amazon.com/IMPOSTER-Protectors-Book-One-ebook/dp/B004JHZ1NQ/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_5

Thank you so much everyone for the tags.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Maria Romana

Caught up again, got new people and new books from "old" people. Also, caught a lot of misses on Patricia McLinn--sorry about that.

Please tag as you can, thanks,
Maria

_Little Miss Straight Lace_ in paper on Amazon
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ Kindle on Amazon


----------



## Laura Lond

Thanks everyone for the tags and good wishes.  

Caught up.


----------



## Jamie Sedgwick

Hi, I just want to make sure I'm doing this right. I started out by 'agreeing' with tags but i realized they were technically NOT getting tagged that way, SO I started over and have now been tagging everything on the list manually. I know this is going to take a couple more days, so I want to make sure I'm doing it right. I want be all the way through before I post my own books, which will probably be in a week or so. Thanks!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Jamie Sedgwick said:


> Hi, I just want to make sure I'm doing this right. I started out by 'agreeing' with tags but i realized they were technically NOT getting tagged that way, SO I started over and have now been tagging everything on the list manually. I know this is going to take a couple more days, so I want to make sure I'm doing it right. I want be all the way through before I post my own books, which will probably be in a week or so. Thanks!


No need to wait. We tag everything in the sig line, anyway. So, consider yourself tagged.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I'm caught up to this point. Welcome to the thread.

Gertie, thanks for the Smashwords review.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Hi, everyone,

My wonderful father lost his battle with cancer on the 13th. I know that some of you here sent him (and me) prayers and good thoughts, and I thank you for that.

I'm all caught up with my tagging. Welcome to the new authors (please tag me in return) and congrats to the regulars with new books!

~Donna~


----------



## Rhynedahll

This morning I tagged:

Laura's old new one
Karma Crossed by Jamie Sedgwick -- Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged: US, UK

My Sparkling Misfortune 
Imprinted Souls 
Blood Lust 
Little Miss Straight Lace 
Karma Crossed

Donna - so sorry to hear about your father. Prayers are still with you.


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!
Lori


----------



## Harry Shannon

New story up, would appreciate a little help tagging this one. Back online tonight to catch up.

http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Gods-ebook/dp/B004JU0JKI/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1295504036&sr=8-23


----------



## HelenHanson

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> We downvote maltags and incorrect tags using "agree with this tag." For example, if I find a misspelled tag, I will vote it down and type in the correct tag.
> 
> You either have to check each one or press tt. When the window comes up, click on each of the tags below the box or copy and paste them into the box and save.
> 
> Just go back about six pages in this thread and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers.


Thanks for the info Gertie!! I heart things that make sense.

I hit about two full pages yesterday after discovering my blundering ways. Somehow going back six or more pages seems ez-pz compared to nearly four hundred. I appreciate the explanation and, of course, all the tags! Back with more tagged names in a bit.


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Sorry to hear about your father, Donna.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DonnaFaz said:


> Hi, everyone,
> 
> My wonderful father lost his battle with cancer on the 13th. I know that some of you here sent him (and me) prayers and good thoughts, and I thank you for that.
> 
> I'm all caught up with my tagging. Welcome to the new authors (please tag me in return) and congrats to the regulars with new books!
> 
> ~Donna~


So sorry to hear about your father, Donna. I hope his passing was easy under the circumstances.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your new one, Harry. Good luck.


----------



## Phil Edwards

I'm new to this thread but was hoping to join in for my book Cloud Crash: A Cal Stevens Novel.

It was fun to see all your books!

I've just tagged the Sig Line and in message links for:

Christopher Bunn
HelenHanson
Harry Shannon
LoriDevoti
Mackenzie Morgan
Sibelhodge
Rhynedahll
DonnaFaz
RickySides
D.A. Boulter
Jamie Sedgwick
Laura Lond
Meromana
Karen Fenech
Amy Shojai
dlanzarotta
GentleKindle/MargaretLake
R Doug
SWCleveland
Victorine
McScarsBrook
JamesRoyDaly
JenniferShirk
DM Trink
WillieMielke
Cblewgolf

I'll continue catching up!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you Phil and welcome to the thread.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Phil, thank you. I've also tagged your book. Good luck!

Thank you so much everyone for the tags.  I appreciate it all so much.

Donna, I'm very sorry about your father's passing.  I hope you're able to find some comfort during this terrible time.  God Bless.

Karen


----------



## Amyshojai

Donna, so very sorry for your loss.

I'm caught up with the new books.


----------



## HelenHanson

Coming up for air from Amazon . . . Meet the newly tagged.  

Al Watt
Aris Whittier
BarbaraSilkstone
Bleekness
Daniel Arenson
David Greene
Debi F
dlanzarotta
DonnaFaz
ericbt
Erik Williams
Free books for Kindle
J.M. Pierce
Jamie Sedgwick
Jay Bell
Jowitch21
Julie Ortolon
KatieKlein
keithdbz
lacymarankevinmichael
Laura Lond
Margaret Lake / Gertie - got all yours
melcom
Meromana
Miriam Minger
Mobashar Qureshi
moondog
Patricia McLinn
Phil Edwards
Raymond Bean
Staceywb
Steve Silkin
Steven L. Hawk
SunBee
Vicki Keire
williemeikle - thought I had all yours, didn't, do now 


In two days, I've only made it back to January 11.  Thanks for all the tags!


Donna, please accept my condolences on your loss . . . been there, too.


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Phil Edwards (except for the Dan Brown and DaVinci Code tags; I don't tag other authors names or their works)


----------



## Jamie Sedgwick

D.A. Boulter said:


> No need to wait. We tag everything in the sig line, anyway. So, consider yourself tagged.


LOL ok, thank you!


----------



## Mark Adair

Karen Fenech said:


> I have a new one and would love for it to be tagged, please. I haven't added it to my signature yet.
> 
> Thank you so much. I greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Regards,
> Karen


Tagged your new one, Karen. Hey, where'd you get that picture of me for the cover?


----------



## JenniferShirk

DonnaFaz said:


> My wonderful father lost his battle with cancer on the 13th. I know that some of you here sent him (and me) prayers and good thoughts, and I thank you for that.


I'm so sorry for your loss, Donna.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Mark Adair said:


> Tagged your new one, Karen. Hey, where'd you get that picture of me for the cover?


Mark, I knew that guy on my cover looked familiar! : ) Thank you so much for the tags. I appreciate it.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up to here again. Thanks for all the tags folks


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged everyone since my last tags.  I think that included James, Helen, Jamie, Chris, Karen's new one, Laura and if I forgot any names I didn't forget to tag you.  All caught up (4 pages in one day - whew!).

Linda


----------



## Dee Ernst

Still tagging along - thanks to those doing the same.  I'll never catch up. Never.  Unless it snows for 40 days and 40 nights...

Dee


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Reporting for tagging duty!

Have tagged:

Laura Lond
DLanzarotta - 2 books (paperback and ebook)
Jamie Sedgwick
Harry Shannon - new one (good luck with it!)
Phil Edwards


----------



## Vicki Keire

I am very sorry for your loss, Donna. 
I still think of this in pages- as in, how many pages behind I am, which currently is three, except for Donna and Harry's new one. 
And, time to catch up!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up.

Donna:  My condolences.  Take care of yourself.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Just tagged Dee and Vicki. Keep those tags coming.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Donna,

I'm sorry for your loss. My condolences to you and your husband.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Welcome to all the new thread members.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Well, only one book for me to tag this evening:

Phil's _Cloud Crash._ Welcome to the thread!


----------



## DonnaFaz

Thanks, everyone, for your kind words.

I tagged Harry and Phil. Welcome to the thread, gentlemen! I'm all caught up.


~Donna~


----------



## Maud Muller

Tagged: M. Qureshi, The Book of Love Quotes, Julie Christensen (had missed one), Poison in the Blood, The Concrodances of the Red Serpent, James Ray Dalley (scary stuff), Gift of Blood, The Black Cat and the Ghoul (great cover), Behind the Stained Glass, The Cat in the Cradle, Sweet Savage Charity (congrats on new release Margaret), The Bonds of Hate - The Invisible Chains, Michael Poelti, 

Still have six more pages to go to get caught up, but it was such a beautiful day I just had to play golf and now I'm really tired. Will catch up the rest of the way tomorrow.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Sparkling Misfortune
Karma Crossed
Concrete Gods
Cloud Crash


----------



## Maria Romana

Donna, so sorry about your dad. Cancer affects the whole family, no matter the outcome. My thoughts are with you.



Dee Ernst said:


> Still tagging along - thanks to those doing the same. I'll never catch up. Never. Unless it snows for 40 days and 40 nights...
> Dee


Just to clarify, Dee, you don't have to tag everyone from the beginning of the thread. Just start a few pages back from where you joined and keep going forward. You'll get to all the regulars eventually, and keep up from there.

...As I have done today! Got the lastest new authors and new books.

--Maria


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Maria, I just tagged you. All caught up.


----------



## Harry Shannon

Sorry, Donna. Hang in there.


----------



## daveconifer

Catched up.  Tanks...


----------



## Yusagi

All caught up again! Hoorah.

If you would, tag all the ones other than 'futuristic' 'Arthurian legend' 'historical' 'hale' 'psychics' 'telepathy' and 'kindle'? I'd appreciate down votes on 'futuristic' 'arthurian legend' and 'historical', too.

Tag page here


----------



## Lori Devoti

And I am caught up!
Lori


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Just bopping in to say I'm all caught up so I know where to start next time.

Have a great Friday and wonderful weekend.

Linda


----------



## Staceywb

Sorry to hear about your father, Donna.  Take care.


All caught up.

Stacey


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up. Happy Friday!
amy


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Caught up again.

Laura, I tagged your paperbacks today. Don't know how I missed them earlier, but I did.
Harry - tagged Concrete Gods - US and UK
Phil - tagged Cloud Crash - US and UK


----------



## Aris Whittier

All caught too! Have a great weekend


----------



## HelenHanson

Caught up with:


Dee Ernst
Bleekness
Eileen Muller


All the best to you!!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi folks!

Sorry about missing this morning's session, but the modem at the nearest cell tower had fits and apparently died.

Looks like no new books, though, so I'm still caught up.

Let me know if I missed anyone!


----------



## J.M Pierce

I've got everyone. Welcome to the new folks and congrats to those with new titles!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Donna, I'm really sorry to hear about your father. My thoughts are with you.

--------------------

No new books to tag today! That's a first - where has everyone gone?


----------



## Victorine

All caught up again.

Sorry about your loss, Donna.  Am thinking of you.

Vicki


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

BowlOfCherries, just tagged you.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Abigail
Karen Fenech (new book)
cblewgolf
James Roy Daley (all books)
HelenHanson
Laura Lond
Jamie Sedgwick
Harry Shannon (new book)
Phil Edwards

Donna: sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Got everyone on page 370.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi folks!

Valmore, your book Angel Fire was new to me. Sorry if I missed it somehow. Tagged now!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I had missed Angel Fire, too. Sorry, Valmore. All fixed now.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Valmore, may I also add my apology.  I, too, had missed Angel Fire, but have now tagged it.  

Thank you so much everyone for the tags. I appreciate it.

I hope you're all having a great Friday.  

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Please tag the Evil Puppies: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HW6ED4


----------



## Ricky Sides

I guess I missed it too, but I just tagged it.


----------



## Free books for Kindle

Valmore - your UK link to Angel Fire is giving an Amazon 404 at the moment. Currently catching up on the last few days.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Daniel Arenson said:


> Please tag the Evil Puppies: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HW6ED4


Done!

Except the tag "sh_t my dad says." If that's one you want, I'll go back


----------



## Ricky Sides

Rhynedahll said:


> Done!
> 
> Except the tag "sh_t my dad says." If that's one you want, I'll go back


Same here.


----------



## Free books for Kindle

OK I am now all caught up. Great to see some new blood to the thread.

Tag love always appreciated for:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004IEA284/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa&kbpst-20#tags
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0048ELPBC/?tag=kbpst-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004IEA284/?tag=kbpst-20
http://www.amazon.com/Coconut-Wireless-ebook/dp/B004BLK60S/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Free books for Kindle said:


> Valmore - your UK link to Angel Fire is giving an Amazon 404 at the moment. Currently catching up on the last few days.


No worries, guys ... Angel Fire just went live about an hour or two ago (still no descriptions yet) ... the UK link should be active soon.

Thanks for the links, though! Nice to get a head start on this.


----------



## Amyshojai

Valmore, got Angle Fire--that's a killer cover!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

First Claws, now Evil Puppies. I'm sticking with parakeets.


----------



## Free books for Kindle

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> First Claws, now Evil Puppies. I'm sticking with parakeets.


What's next I wonder?

Harmful Hamsters
Zombie Zebras
Bionic Budgies?


----------



## Amyshojai

I missed Evil Puppies...now tagged. 

BAD doggie, BAD doggie...sic-'em kitty-kins!


----------



## J.M Pierce

Got both Valmore and Daniel covered. All caught up with everyone else!


----------



## JenniferBecton

I was trying to find the list of links of everyone. Never did find it, but I tagged all the links I found along the way.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Valmore Daniels said:


> No worries, guys ... Angel Fire just went live about an hour or two ago (still no descriptions yet) ... the UK link should be active soon.
> 
> Thanks for the links, though! Nice to get a head start on this.


Valmore, I'm wondering if Amazon is experiencing a high volume of uploads this week. My new one, Imposter, went live on the 17th and the description has not been posted yet. The description at the UK site, however, was up in one day.

Thank you all so much for the tags to Imposter and to my other books.

Have a great night!

Karen


----------



## Lucy Kevin

This is a great idea. Here are my links for tags. The tags are already there.

Seattle Girl US: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004HYH9AE/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
Seattle Girl UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004HYH9AE/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
Falling Fast US: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004JHZ41U/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
Falling Fast UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004JHZ41U/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks! Off I go to tag like crazy!
Lucy
http://lucykevin.blogspot.com


----------



## Lucy Kevin

OK, I just did:

Daniel Arenson
all "Free books for kindle" books
Yusagi
Karen Fenech
Maria
Sibel
Phil Edward

Going to be now. Will keep working my way through the tags in the morning.
Lucy 
http://lucykevin.blogspot.com


----------



## 28612

Thank you for the tags all!

Caught up after tagging:
Tagged
Abigail
Mark's pb (already had the Kindle)
D.M. x 2
Karen F's new
Chris B
James Roy
Helen H
Laura L
Danielle L
Jamie S
Harry S's new
Phil E
Regina
Valmore
Daniel A
Lucy K

I've added two new ones -- please help them overcome their near-nekkid tag state:

WEDDING PARTY
http://www.amazon.com/Wedding-Party-ebook/dp/B004K1FICU/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1295660680&sr=1-17

GRADY'S WEDDING
http://www.amazon.com/Gradys-Wedding-ebook/dp/B004K1FIB6/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1295660680&sr=1-18

...... and the rest of the list for your tagging joy 

ALMOST A BRIDE
http://www.amazon.com/Almost-Bride-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58Z2/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-3

PRINCIPAL OF LOVE
http://www.amazon.com/Principal-Love-Seasons-Small-ebook/dp/B004C44NOY/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-15

MATCH MADE IN WYOMING
http://www.amazon.com/Match-Made-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58V6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-4

PRELUDE TO A WEDDING
http://www.amazon.com/Prelude-Wedding-ebook/dp/B0044XUZ72/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-9

STRANGER IN THE FAMILY
http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00457VKIA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-1

RODEO NIGHTS
http://www.amazon.com/Rodeo-Nights-ebook/dp/B004CFBIO6/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-16

NOT A FAMILY MAN
http://www.amazon.com/Not-a-Family-Man-ebook/dp/B004BDOVZW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-8

MY HEART REMEMBERS
http://www.amazon.com/Heart-Remembers-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58U2/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-10

A NEW WORLD
http://www.amazon.com/A-New-World-ebook/dp/B004DL0LDS/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-5

THE RANCHER MEETS HIS MATCH
http://www.amazon.com/Rancher-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004BDOTYU/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-11

WIDOW WOMAN
http://www.amazon.com/Widow-Woman-ebook/dp/B00457VKIK/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-6

HOOPS
http://www.amazon.com/Hoops-ebook/dp/B004CFBIPK/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-14

A STRANGER TO LOVE
http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004BDP94E/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-13

THE GAMES
http://www.amazon.com/The-Games-ebook/dp/B004BSH1TU/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-12

LOST AND FOUND GAMES
http://www.amazon.com/Found-Groom-Place-Called-ebook/dp/B00457VKJY/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-7


----------



## Steve Silkin

Just Tagged:

Cat in the Cradle- Jay Bell
Bloodlust - Daniel Lanzarotta, Frank Monahan
Sparkling Misfortune - Laura Lond, Alla Alekseyeva
Deep Rough - Chris Blewitt, Calliope Writing Services
Cloud Crash - Phil Edwards
3 Lies - Helen Hanson
Karma Crossed - Jamie Sedgwick
Gifts of the Blood - Vicki Keire
Angel Fire - Valmore Daniels
Falling Fast, Seattle Girl - Lucy Kevin
Imposter - Karen Fenech
With Friends Like These, Conflict of Interest - Lauryn Christopher

I know some of you have already tagged my books. Thanks!! (Congratulations to those with new books!!) Those who haven't, please do!!


----------



## Free books for Kindle

Valmore Daniels said:


> No worries, guys ... Angel Fire just went live about an hour or two ago (still no descriptions yet) ... the UK link should be active soon.
> 
> Thanks for the links, though! Nice to get a head start on this.


UK listing now working. I transferred your US tags over. Caught up again:

Tag love always appreciated for:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004IEA284/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa&kbpst-20#tags
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0048ELPBC/?tag=kbpst-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004IEA284/?tag=kbpst-20
http://www.amazon.com/Coconut-Wireless-ebook/dp/B004BLK60S/?tag=kbpst-20

Lucy - there's a dedicated UK tagging thread you might find handy (really love your covers btw):
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.1575.html


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Welcome to the thread Lucy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Karen Fenech said:


> Valmore, I'm wondering if Amazon is experiencing a high volume of uploads this week. My new one, Imposter, went live on the 17th and the description has not been posted yet. The description at the UK site, however, was up in one day.
> 
> Thank you all so much for the tags to Imposter and to my other books.
> 
> Have a great night!
> 
> Karen


The description always goes up faster in the UK. I've uploaded three books in the past few months and that's the way it is every time.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Yep, that's the way it was for me as well.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Patricia, almost missed the two new ones. All tagged. 

Lucy, most of the people on this thread don't have UK tagging privileges. You have to purchase something from the UK site to do that. If they tag you, the tags won't take. 

We have a UK tagging thread where all of us have purchased and can tag. There are tricks to purchasing without breaking the bank, so join us over there and we'll help you out.

Tagged you in the US.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Outsmart the Unexpected
Angel Fire
Forbidden the Stars
Evil Puppies
Falling Fast
Seattle Girl
Wedding Party 
Grady's Wedding


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Sorry to hear about your father, Donna. Take care.

Tagged:

Jame Roy Daley: Husk
Helen Hanson: Lies
Laura Lond: Misfortune
Jamie Sedgwick: Karma
Phil Edwards: Cloud Crash
Valmore Daniels: both
Lucy Kevin: both


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged:

Lucy Kevin

Patricia McLinn - your new ones. I checked to make sure and I'd tagged the others.

Ricky and Gertie, I appreciate you sharing your experiences with the book descriptions. Thank you so much.

Thank you all so much for the tags to my new one, Imposter, and for tagging my other books.

Have a great Saturday!

Karen


----------



## Deb Baker

Working on getting caught up. This thread moves fast!

Welcome Newbies.
Tagged addition, too.
Donna, sorry to hear about your dad.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Tagged everyone on pg 371


----------



## JoeMitchell

Tagged up to 360:

The Bean Straw:Non-Flying Objects
RACE
The October Five
The Paperboys Club
Guise And Dolls
Dolly Departed: A Gretchen Birch Mystery
Cooking Can Be Murder
IMPOSTER: The Protectors Series
Poison In The Blood: The Memoirs of Lucrezia Borgia
The Invisible Chains - Part 1: Bonds of Hate
Bedtime Erotica
Bedtime Erotica for Freaks
Bedtime Erotica for Men
Naughty Professor
Soca Nights
Hunted (Zombie Kids Series Short Story #2) 
Southside (Zombie Kids Series Short Story #3)
Cemetery Psalms
Better Off Without Him
Black Widow & Other Tales
Wishful Thinking 
Ghost Fleet
Something Like Summer
The Cat in the Cradle
Zombocalypse Now
Returning the Favor and other Slices of Life
Red Dirt Boy
The Christmas Lights 
Gifts of the Blood
The Concordances of the Red Serpent 
Sweet Farts 
Sweet Farts: Rippin' It Old School
Classic Vampire Tales (Vol. One)
Best New Zombie Tales (vol. 2) 
Best New Zombie Tales, Vol. 1 
13 Drops of Blood
Terror Town
Husk
Rougher Beasts - Eight Short Stories 
Behind The Stained Glass


----------



## William L.K.

Ok, this is upsetting.

Amazon has moved my pages to a new link, and they DID NOT transfer ANY tags!!!!

So, anyway...Looks like I'm starting over, these are the new pages:
http://www.amazon.com/The-Voice-ebook/dp/B004IAS0JG
http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Storm-Stritonoly-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B004H1TLU8

I also have a new one that could use some love:
http://www.amazon.com/Baroks-Exodus-Stritonoly-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B004K1EZP6

Thank you!


----------



## Karen Fenech

William (sci-fi fan), I tagged your new one and re-tagged The Storm, but The Voice doesn't have any tags yet.  I'll check that book again later and will re-tag it after you've added the tags you'd like.  Sorry to hear all your tags were lost.  

Karen


----------



## William L.K.

Karen Fenech said:


> William (sci-fi fan), I tagged your new one and re-tagged The Storm, but The Voice doesn't have any tags yet. I'll check that book again later and will re-tag it after you've added the tags you'd like. Sorry to hear all your tags were lost.
> 
> Karen


Thank you Karen. I just went in and retagged _The Voice _ also.
This is a real Bummer!


----------



## Karen Fenech

William, I have re-tagged them both now.  Hope your tags are restored to their original numbers soon.

Karen


----------



## ericbt

Donna - Sorry for your loss.
All caught up again, for now.
Tagged this session:
SunBee
SimonWood (Again.  I don't know why but apparently the first time it didn't stick.)
Abigail
Karen Fenech (Imposter)
cblewgolf
D.M. Trink (could only tag The Crimson Eyed Dragon.  Received a 404 error on Wrapped in a Rainbow)
James Roy Daley
HelenHanson
Laura Lond (My Sparkling Misfortune)
dlanzarotta
Jamie Sedgwick
Harry Shannon (Concrete Gods)
J.M. Pierce (Duality - don't know how I missed it before)
BowlOfCherries
Valmore Daniels
Daniel Arenson (Evil Puppies)
Lucy Kevin
Patricia McLinn (Wedding Party, Grady's Wedding)
scififan


----------



## Ricky Sides

William,

I retagged your books.


----------



## Amyshojai

William, I re-tagged. Lucy, got yours--welcome! And thanks in advance for the reciprococity.


----------



## Deb Baker

Got Joe and William (both retags and new)


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Angel Fire
Lucy's (US & UK)
Patricia's new ones


----------



## R. Doug

Not tagged:

Lucy Kevin, you need to put some tags on your four listings so I know what you want tagged.

Tagged:

Sibel x 3 (others already tagged; did not click on tags mentioning other authors)
Patricia x 2
William L.K. x 3


----------



## 28612

William LK got your retags (that IS a bummer!) and you new (congrats!)

... all caught up

Thank to those who have tagged my two new titles!

So it's easier for the vet taggers to spot, I'll repeat just those here:

WEDDING PARTY
http://www.amazon.com/Wedding-Party-ebook/dp/B004K1FICU/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1295660680&sr=1-17

GRADY'S WEDDING
http://www.amazon.com/Gradys-Wedding-ebook/dp/B004K1FIB6/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1295660680&sr=1-18

For newbies, the whole list is a page back.

Be happy in your tagging!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

William, I retagged and tagged the new one. Did Amazon give you any reason for moving the links? That is so weird.


----------



## William L.K.

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> William, I retagged and tagged the new one. Did Amazon give you any reason for moving the links? That is so weird.


Thanks for retagging. And Thanks to everyone else for helping out, I greatly appreciate it.
They said they are migrating some files. I am still waiting to hear if anything can be done about the lost tags, so far nothing. I am still hoping they can be reattached at some point. In the meantime though, I haven't made any sales since this happened a few days ago, it's pretty upsetting.


----------



## Phil Edwards

Just a quick question: Is there a Listmania or "So You'd Like To" Tagging thread on KindleBoards? I couldn't find one via search, but since I'm a newbie I thought I'd ask just in case. Tagging lists and guides could be pretty useful, so I might start one if there isn't one already.

Would appreciate it if you tagged: Cloud Crash: A Cal Stevens Novel

IN addition to previous tagging, I newly tagged all sig and in message links for:

LexyHarper
Deb Baker
Jessica Billings
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Eric BT
SciFiFan
JoeMitchell
ValmoreDaniels
Andrew Ashling
FreebooksforKindle
SteveSilkin
PatriciaMcLinn
LucyKevin
Jennifer Bechton
JM Pierce
LiamJudge
JoeChiappetta
BowlofCherries
ArisWhittier
DeeErnst
VickiKeire
Yusagi

Thanks!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Okay, I tagged:

Daniel Arenson
Regina Pacelli
M.G. Scarsbrook
Helen Hanson
Valmore Daniels - new title
Lucy Kevin
Karen Fenech - Impostor
Jennifer Becton
Phil Edwards
Pat McLinn - new titles

Would appreciate tag backs for those of you who haven't yet tagged my books.

Here's a link for my inspirational thriller, Blood Son, for tags as well:

http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Son-ebook/dp/B0041VYNL6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1295723905&sr=1-1

Thanks all! Miriam


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Phil Edwards said:


> Just a quick question: Is there a Listmania or "So You'd Like To" Tagging thread on KindleBoards? I couldn't find one via search, but since I'm a newbie I thought I'd ask just in case. Tagging lists and guides could be pretty useful, so I might start one if there isn't one already.


A few people have made lists but they've fallen by the wayside. Instead we advise newbies to just go back about six pages and start tagging forward from there. That way they'll catch all the active taggers.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Free books for Kindle said:


> UK listing now working. I transferred your US tags over.


Thanks!

Tagged everyone on page 372


----------



## Deb Baker

Thanks, Phil, for tagging me.
Got you, too.


----------



## Beth O

Hi guys.  Here for my weekly tagging session.  Tagged:

Abigail
Karen Fenech (new one) -- hubba, hubba cover 
Linda Prather (PB)
Deep Rough
DM Trink (PB)
James Roy Daley (new one)
Helen Hanson
Laura Lond
Jamie Sedgwick
Harry Shannon (new one)
Phil Edwards
Evil Puppies - You and Mike are sick and twisted, but in a good way  
Valmore Daniels (new one)
Lucy Kevin x2 (except I didn't tag the names of other authors -- that's frowned upon here FYI)
Patricia McLinn (2 new ones)
William LK x3

For the newbies, links to my books are in my signature.  Thanks.


----------



## Mark Adair

Thanks for the tags everyone. I added new tags for:

HelenHanson 
BowlOfCherries 
Valmore Daniels 
Daniel Arenson 
Lucy Kevin 
Patricia McLinn 
Free books for Kindle 
scififan 
Phil Edwards 
Miriam Minger


----------



## Lori Devoti

I'm caught up, tagged and retagged!  
Valmore, great cover!
Lori


----------



## Amyshojai

Patricia, got your new ones. All caught up!


----------



## DHammons

Tagged today:

Cblewgolf
Christopher Bunn
HelenHanson
Laura Lond (re-tag)
Dlanzarotta
Meromana
Jamie Sedgwick
Phil Edwards
Bleekness
BowlOfCherries
Lucy Kevin (UK tags – got US tags earlier in thread)
Scififan


----------



## MrMiracle

I tagged back to page 365 tonight.

As long as this thread is and considering how time-consuming it can be to check one book after another (and realize that you've already tagged some books), is there some way we could better organize this?  Perhaps with a master list?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MrMiracle said:


> I tagged back to page 365 tonight.
> 
> As long as this thread is and considering how time-consuming it can be to check one book after another (and realize that you've already tagged some books), is there some way we could better organize this? Perhaps with a master list?


You don't need to go back any further than that. Just tag forward from here. You can tag the newbies and those who say they've tagged you.

Others have set up master lists, but they keep getting lost. The best thing is to keep your own list of who you have tagged.

PS: I already tagged you.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Tagged, re-tagged and am seeing tags in my sleep.

William:  When you say they changed the links, do you mean they changed your ASINs?  That would be terrible.


----------



## JoeMitchell

Tagged:

Lowlifes
Bury Farm
My Perfect Wedding
The Secret Diary of Alice in Wonderland
Sweet Savage Charity
The 90-Day Novel
The Judas Syndrome
Rebirth
The Venom of Vipers
Deep Rough
3 LIES
My Sparkling Misfortune
Bloodlust
Karma Crossed
Cloud Crash: A Cal Stevens Novel
Rebellion
Outsmart the Unexpected
Charlotte Collins: A Continuation of Jane Austen's Pride and Prejudice
Seattle Girl 
Falling Fast
The Voice
The Eye of the Storm
Barok's Exodus
Angel Fire: The First Book of Fallen Angels 
Evil Puppies

I'm all caught up.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Re-tagged The Voice, The Eye of the Storm, and tagged Barok's Exodus.

Had already tagged everyone else.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi all!

Sorry about my absence yesterday. The gremlins attacked my internet again.

This morning I got caught up with:

William: tagged and retagged.

Lucy Kevin: Tagged all yours. Welcome to the thread!


----------



## William Meikle

And I'm all caught up again -- welcome to the newcomers


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Valmore Daniels (latest book)
Daniel Arenson ("Evil Puppies")
Lucy Kevin (all books)
Patricia McLinn (2 new books)
scififan (all books)
Phil Edwards (already tagged)
Miriam Minger (already tagged)


----------



## Amyshojai

Happy Sunday! Still all caught up. I'm curious to learn about the "migrating books to other locations" deal. That's scary.


----------



## Deb Baker

Tagged Mark, Beth, and David.

Caught up!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Daniel, tagged Evil puppies.  Welcome Lucy, tagged your US versions.  I'm lost now but I know I tagged everyone in the last 5 pages.  Patricia got your new ones and checked a few I wasn't sure about.  All caught up.  thanks for reciprocating.


Linda


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Tagged everyone on pg 373


----------



## Deb Baker

I have two new short stories up. They could use some tagging love. Thanks in advance

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004KAAT8E/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004K1F9LA/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Deb Baker said:


> I have two new short stories up. They could use some tagging love. Thanks in advance
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004KAAT8E/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004K1F9LA/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


Don't see any tags, Deb.


----------



## Deb Baker

That's so weird. When I follow the links, I see the tags I added. Try these:

http://www.amazon.com/Whatever-It-Takes-ebook/dp/B004KAAT8E/ref=dp_return_1?ie=UTF8&n=133140011&s=digital-text

http://www.amazon.com/Secret-Pages-daughters-diary-ebook/dp/B004K1F9LA/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1295808181&sr=1-8


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your new ones, Deb.


----------



## JenniferShirk

All caught up to this point now.  

Thanks, everyone!!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## HelenHanson

Happy Sunday, all!  Off to my wip . . .  Thanks for the gracious tags!


Deb Baker - new ones
Valmore Daniels
JoeMitchell
MrMiracle
scififan
Lucy Kevin
evil puppies
BowlOfCherries
jennifer becton


----------



## KerylR

All caught up.

See ya next week!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Deb Baker said:


> That's so weird. When I follow the links, I see the tags I added. Try these:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Whatever-It-Takes-ebook/dp/B004KAAT8E/ref=dp_return_1?ie=UTF8&n=133140011&s=digital-text
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Secret-Pages-daughters-diary-ebook/dp/B004K1F9LA/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1295808181&sr=1-8


Okay, Deb, got you now.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hey all!

Deb, got your new short stories!

That gets me caught up!


----------



## Mark Adair

Tagged your new ones Deb. All caught up!


----------



## Lori Devoti

Got you, Deb, and I'm caught up again.
Lori


----------



## KatieKlein

All caught up! As always: thanks for the tags!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Got you Deb.  All caught up.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Deb, your two new short stories.  Has anyone else noticed the "tt" isn't working on pages?  I now have to go down and click each tag in order to add them.  Otherwise it shows up that there are no tags.  

All caught up.


Linda


----------



## DonnaFaz

Phil Edwards said:


> Just a quick question: Is there a Listmania or "So You'd Like To" Tagging thread on KindleBoards? I couldn't find one via search, but since I'm a newbie I thought I'd ask just in case. Tagging lists and guides could be pretty useful, so I might start one if there isn't one already.


Phil, I have noted the location of one master list in the very first post of this thread. I had hoped that new authors would read that post first, but that doesn't happen very often. So we just tell new taggers to go back a few pages and move forward from there.

Thanks to everyone who sent me their condolences. I appreciate your kind words.

Today, I tagged:
Angel Fire
Evil Puppies
Wedding Party
Grady's Wedding
Seattle Girl
Falling Fast
The Voice
Eye of the Storm
Barok's Exodus
Whatever it Takes
Secret Pages

Welcome to the new authors...and congrats to the regulars with new books. If your book title isn't listed above, then I've already tagged it! And thanks for tagging me in return. I'm all caught up.

~Donna~


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Deb, got your two new stories. Already tagged everyone else.

Thanks for all the tags.


----------



## Amyshojai

Linda S. Prather Author said:


> Has anyone else noticed the "tt" isn't working on pages? I now have to go down and click each tag in order to add them. Otherwise it shows up that there are no tags.
> Linda


Yep, that's happened with me with the last few...thought it might just be those works, or something with my computer. Hmnnn. In any event, still caught up.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Deb, I tagged your new short stories.

Beth, re Imposter cover - lol.

Thank you everyone for the tags to my books.  Much appreciated.

Have a great Monday!

Karen


----------



## Lori Devoti

No new books to tag! Hope everyone is writing!
Lori


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

scififan: all three
Patricia McLinn: two new ones
Deb Baker: two new ones

All caught up.


----------



## Travis haselton

tagged a few people, great cover art Valmore!!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

I've got a new one -- *DOCTOR FAUSTUS: With The English Faust Book*. It's a special edition of Christopher Marlowe's classic play which I edited to include my original research and complimentary background texts, etc. Please give it all your tagging goodness! Thanks so much!

*Doctor Faustus: With The English Faust Book*



Also Tagged:

Valmore -- Angel Fire
Daniel Arenson -- Evil Puppies
Lucy Kevin -- 2 books
Patricia McLinn -- 2 new ones
Scififan -- retagged old books and also got the new one
Deb Baker --2 new ones


----------



## Rhynedahll

Travis haselton said:


> tagged a few people, great cover art Valmore!!


Hi, Travis!

I've tagged your two books.


----------



## Rhynedahll

mgscarsbrook said:


> I've got a new one -- *DOCTOR FAUSTUS: With The English Faust Book*. It's a special edition of Christopher Marlowe's classic play which I edited to include my original research and complimentary background texts, etc. Please give it all your tagging goodness! Thanks so much!
> 
> *Doctor Faustus: With The English Faust Book*


Tagged!


----------



## Karen Fenech

M G, I tagged your new one.  All the best with this new release!

Travis, I tagged your new one.  All the best with the new book!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## bobavey

Tag, you're it. 

http://www.amazon.com/Twisted-Perception-Detective-Mystery-ebook/dp/B004C43H32/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1295894431&sr=1-1


----------



## Laura Lond

All caught up again. Thank you everyone for tagging!

Here is the list of my books for those new to the thread:

My Sparkling Misfortune (The Lakeland Knight)

The Journey (The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres)
The Palace (The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres)
The Battle (The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres)

The Magic Bracelet


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Laura Lond x 3
Christopher Marlowe/M.G. Scarsbrook 
Bob Avey (by the way, what's with the "Christian Cr*p" tag?)


----------



## JenniferShirk

Tagged: 

Travis
mgscarsbrook
Bob

All caught up again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tags are all wonky today. First tt wasn't working, but now it is. I tagged Bob Avey's book using tt and it saved fine. Then someone commented on a maltag so I went back into check. I didn't see that tag, but my tags weren't showing up. I clicked "see all tags" and suddenly my red checks were there. Even with that, the tag count was only 2. Doesn't seem right. 

Bob, I'll go back and make sure my tags stuck tomorrow. I'm not going to do any more tagging today since they might not be counting correctly. I'll wait to see if it's working better tomorrow.


----------



## James Roy Daley

Thanks guys, for tagging my books. I've been tagging away too. 

I think my arm is broken...


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Tagged everyone on pg 374


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up


----------



## Deb Baker

Tagged 
Travis
Bob
Matt
Laura
M.G.'s new one


----------



## DonnaFaz

Thank you, Lexy, for your kind words.

I tagged:
Travis
MG
Bob

Already tagged everyone else.

~Donna~


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up again...Bob, good to see you here!


----------



## Karen Fenech

Bob, I tagged your book.

Thanks to all for tagging my books.

Karen


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.   Welcome to all of the new people. Congratulations on the new releases, those of you with one.


----------



## Christopher Beck

Going through and doing some tagging.


----------



## Deb Baker

Tagged you Christopher


----------



## Ricky Sides

Chrifive said:


> Going through and doing some tagging.


Tagged you back.  Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Chrifive said:


> Going through and doing some tagging.


Tagged! Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Karen Fenech

Christopher Beck, I tagged your book.  All the best with this new release!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you, Christopher


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Christopher Beck


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Scififan x 3
Deb x 2
Travis x 2
Dr. Faustus
Buried House
Lonesome Night


----------



## HelenHanson

Today's tagged:

mgscarsbrook - new one
Travis haselton
bobavey
Chrifive


Thanks for the tags.  Take care, all.


----------



## MrMiracle

bobavey said:


> Tag, you're it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Twisted-Perception-Detective-Mystery-ebook/dp/B004C43H32/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1295894431&sr=1-1


Many of your tags seemed very, very broad. Would you like to suggest a few niche tags that we could add to your book?


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*:

Abigail (Kindle + print)
cblewgolf (Kindle + print)
James Roy Daley (new one)
HelenHanson
Jamie Sedgwick
Phil Edwards
Lucy Kevin
Travis hasleton (Mojave)
bobavey (Kindle + print)
Chrivive

If you haven't had a chance to tag Flank Hawk, please do so when you get the chance, Kindle + print.
See signature below for links. Thanks!


----------



## Jowitch21

Back again, been tagging some more. Happy tagging & a big thank you to all


----------



## Debi F

Yikes! Looks like I have some catching up to do!

I just thought I'd post and ask for some tagging-love for my new release (the official release is next Tuesday, but it's up on Amazon now):

][url=http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004KKY6OC/?tag=kbpst-20]

Hmm. Anyone know why my signature is stacked rather than side by side? Or why I have two copies of my book floating around in the message? (I swear, sometimes I wonder about my abilities . . .  )


----------



## Rhynedahll

Debi F said:


> Yikes! Looks like I have some catching up to do!
> 
> I just thought I'd post and ask for some tagging-love for my new release (the official release is next Tuesday, but it's up on Amazon now):
> 
> ][url=http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004KKY6OC/?tag=kbpst-20]


Tagged!



> Hmm. Anyone know why my signature is stacked rather than side by side? Or why I have two copies of my book floating around in the message? (I swear, sometimes I wonder about my abilities . . .  )


You have a CR between the urls instead of a space. Most likely you have the urls listed on separate lines.

Just go to the end of the first url, hit delete till the second url moves up to the same line. Leave a space (with spacebar that is) between.

The two copies seems to indicate that you have two copies of the link to the picture.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Lexy, I went back to check and make sure and I had tagged all your books.  All the best with them!  

Debi F, I tagged your new one.  Good luck!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Debi F

Rhynedahll said:


> Tagged!
> 
> You have a CR between the urls instead of a space. Most likely you have the urls listed on separate lines.
> 
> Just go to the end of the first url, hit delete till the second url moves up to the same line. Leave a space (with spacebar that is) between.
> 
> The two copies seems to indicate that you have two copies of the link to the picture.


Thanks! Hopefully that works.

And thanks for the tags, too!

(Oh, and I'm caught up to this point, too!)

Welcome newbies!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Travis got your 2, MG got your new one, Bob you're tagged and Christopher got you.  Deb got your new one.  Only three pages this time.  

Thanks for reciprocating on tags.

Linda


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Travis x2
MG
Bob
Christopher
Debi

Lexy - I checked all of yours - had 15 tags on each

Thanks for the tags.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got Bury Farm, and Deb F's two books. All caught up! Reciprococity always appreciated. *s*

amy


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  

Have caught up with 
Mr Miracle
Debi F (you might want to correct the spelling on your tag - humous - I think should be humorous)


----------



## Debi F

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Thanks for tags
> 
> Have caught up with
> Mr Miracle
> Debi F (you might want to correct the spelling on your tag - humous - I think should be humorous)


Oops, I missed that one! Ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Dee Ernst

Thanks Maria - getting to know the regulars, so it is getting easier.  Caught up again - I think.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

And I'm all caught up again.


----------



## Misha Crews

Yay! I'm all caught to here!  

Thanks so much to everyone who's tagged me so far, and for all the taggings yet to come!  I'll be back soon to tag all newcomers.

Thanks again!


----------



## Staceywb

Tagged the last 10 pages or so.  Thanks for the tags you all!

Stacey


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Misha Crews x 3
Stacey Wallace Benefiel x 4


----------



## Debi F

Caught up once again! 

Thanks for the tags everyone!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Caught up again.  Katie I checked and I had already tagged yours.  Welcome back.


Linda


----------



## William L.K.

I just wanted to say THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!

In case you missed it, something went screwy with my book URL's and I lost ALL my tags. Anyhoo, no use crying over spilt milk. With your help (and I know a lot of you had to re-tag me) I've gotten a lot of my tags back. It makes me proud to be a member of this community, it's nice to know we have each other's back.

Thank you again!


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Thanks for the tags, Katie. I had already tagged everything in the US. Got the UK today.

Had already tagged everyone else.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

Travis haselton: both
mgscarsbrook: faustus
bobavey
Chrifive
LexyHarper: checked them, Lexy, but I had them all.
Debi F: new one
Deb Baker: four new ones
Katie Salidas: Hunters&Prey, Carpe Noctem (had the others)

All caught up again.


----------



## Lori Devoti

Looks like I'm still caught up!
Lori


----------



## Amyshojai

All  caught up again!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Looks like I'm still caught up to this point.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's my new paperback. I would appreciate some tag love.

It'll be interesting to see how it does since I included one of my novelettes.


----------



## LeighSaunders

Can I join?
I've got seven things up at the moment; working on more, but this is good for starters 

- Marriage of Convenience
- In the Pale Light of Firstdawn
- Ghost Writer
- Rumors of My Death
- Job Hunt
- A Domestic Wine & Cassoulet
- Hard Times

Thanks!
I'll scroll back a few pages and get to work tagging other people's books, too.


----------



## Christopher Beck

Thanks so much for all of the tags. Would you good people mind doing these two as well? Please


----------



## Christopher Beck

I started at the top and am working my way down the tagging list.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Gertie,

Congratulations on the new paperback.   I didn't see any tags, so I transferred the Kindle tags to it. I omitted the tags that referenced Kindle.

I'm caught up to this point. Tagged some interesting new books. Welcome to the thread folks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Gertie,
> 
> Congratulations on the new paperback.  I didn't see any tags, so I transferred the Kindle tags to it. I omitted the tags that referenced Kindle.
> 
> I'm caught up to this point. Tagged some interesting new books. Welcome to the thread folks.


Thanks, Ricky. I was so excited, I forgot to add the tags.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Leigh and Christopher.

Thanks for the tags back.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Deb Baker (2 new books)
mgscarsbrook (latest book)
bobavey (latest book)
Chrifive (all books)
Debi F (new book)
Deb Baker (u.k. books)
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' (new paperback book)
Leigh Saunders (all books)


----------



## Karen Fenech

Margaret, I tagged your paperback.  Congratulations on this new edition!

Thanks to all who have tagged my books, and thanks in advance to new taggers. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Margaret Lake
Leigh Saunders x SEVEN!
Christopher Beck x 2


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Christopher, I just tagged the two you added.


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged Margaret Lake's new one, Leigh Saunders and Christopher Beck. All caught up!


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Lilypad Princess
Cooking can be Murder
Leigh x 7
Chrifive x 2


----------



## Rhynedahll

Evening folks!

For this session I tagged:

Margaret's new paperback    Congratulations!
Leigh Saunders x7                Welcome!
Christopher Beck x2                  Welcome!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Well, nothing like some concentrated tagging to get the day off to a good start.  All caught up again.


----------



## ericbt

My children's book is now out in print. Can I get some loving for it? 
http://www.amazon.com/Sam-Dragon-Eric-B-Thomasma/dp/1456459139/

Thanks in advance. 

Tagged:
Phil Edwards
Miriam Minger (Blood Son)
Deb Baker (Whatever it Takes, Secret Pages)
Travis haselton
mgscarsbrook (Doctor Faustus)
bobavey
Chrifive
Debi F (LilyPad Princess)
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' (Listen to Your Heart)
LeighSaunders
Chrifive


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your paperback, Eric.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Eric, I tagged your paperback.  All the best with it!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Eric Tomasma


----------



## Debi F

Welcome newbies! 

I've tagged all of you, and it seems I'm caught up to this point.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Eric's new paperback.   Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Ditto on Eric's new paperback!  

Congratulations!


----------



## William Meikle

LeighSaunders said:


> Can I join?
> I've got seven things up at the moment; working on more, but this is good for starters
> 
> - Marriage of Convenience
> - In the Pale Light of Firstdawn
> - Ghost Writer
> - Rumors of My Death
> - Job Hunt
> - A Domestic Wine & Cassoulet
> - Hard Times
> 
> Thanks!
> I'll scroll back a few pages and get to work tagging other people's books, too.


Got you Leigh

Welcome to the thread


----------



## JoeMitchell

Tagged:
THE MAN WITH NO PAST
Doctor Faustus: With The English Faust Book 
Beneath a Buried House: A Detective Elliot Novel
Lonesome Night
LilyPad Princess
Her Secret Bodyguard
Homesong
Still Waters
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams
Marriage of Convenience
In the Pale Light of Firstdawn
Ghost Writer 
Rumors of My Death
Job Hunt
A Domestic Wine & Cassoulet
Hard Times
Till Death
Missing Child


Caught up again.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged: 

New paperbacks for Margaret and Eric. Congratulations to both of you
Leigh x7
Eric x2


----------



## Deb Baker

Tagged:
Misha
Gertie's new one
Christopher's new one
Leigh
Eric

My 2 new ones (not in my sig yet). Thanks for all the tags!

http://www.amazon.com/Secret-Pages-daughters-diary-ebook/dp/B004K1F9LA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1296136007&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Whatever-It-Takes-ebook/dp/B004KAAT8E/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1296136042&sr=1-5


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!!
Lori


----------



## Amyshojai

My "Aging Dog" print version has gone live! Tags very much appreciated (it's not yet linked to the Kindle version so here's the direct link):

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Your-Aging-Dog/dp/1935712357/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1296142058&sr=1-3


----------



## Karen Fenech

Amy, I tagged the print edition.  All the best with it!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your paperback, Amy. Good luck.


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Amy Shojai


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks Karen, Gertie and Doug. Muchly appreciated the tag-love for the print "aging dog" book:

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Your-Aging-Dog/dp/1935712357/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1296142058&sr=1-3


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Tagged all.  Someone else is 'it'.  Getting close to putting a new one up, myself.  Well into my final edit, then to my proofer.  This time a sword and sorcery fantasy.


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged your paperback Amy.   Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## JenniferShirk

Tagged some more today.  

Gertie (your new one)
chrifive
Leigh 
amy (your aging dog book)
eric (children's book)

I think I'm all caught up again.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Tagged pages 376 to 378 

Angel Fire: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004K6MHSI
Forbidden The Stars: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003XT5S4S


----------



## JDChev

Hi All,

I've got some good news and some bad news.

First off, good news: I'm all caught up, and I've got a new book out: Online Dating - Simplified



The bad news: Amazon thought one of my covers was a little too racey, pulled my book, and is making me republish it 

So even if you've tagged it before I would really appreciate if I could get some tags on the re-published copy as well:



Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done.


----------



## Amyshojai

Done.

Thanks to all those who have tagged my newly released PRINT version of "Aging Dog":
http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Your-Aging-Dog/dp/1935712357/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1296142058&sr=1-3

Print version of "Aging Cat" could also use more tag love:
http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Your-Aging-Cat/dp/1935712225?&camp=212361&creative=383957&linkCode=waf&tag=booksbyamyshojai

Print version of "Kitten Care" is REALLY in need of tags:
http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Kitten-Care-ebook/dp/B003I851O6?&camp=212361&creative=383957&linkCode=waf&tag=booksbyamyshojai

please & thanks,
amy


----------



## William L.K.

All caught up!

And Valmore...AWESOME cover!!!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

scififan said:


> All caught up!
> 
> And Valmore...AWESOME cover!!!


*blush* thank you!


----------



## William L.K.

Valmore Daniels said:


> *blush* thank you!


I had to mention it. I was scrolling through and it just caught my eye.
VERY well done!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Caught up with your 2 new ones, Deb.
Katie Salidas (6)
Misha (3)
Stacey (4)
Christopher
Your new one, Margaret.
Leigh (6)
J.D. (4)

So I think that's it for this moment in time.  Please tag me back.  Thanks!

Miriam Minger


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

J.D. Chevaliere x 2 (good last name, by the way; the hero in my current work-in-progress operates under the alias of Reynard Chevalier)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up.


----------



## 28612

Tagged:
Deb B x 2US x2UK
Travis H x2
M.G.'s new
Bob A
Christopher B x3
Debi F
Katie x2 previously missed + 4 UK
Margaret/Gertie's new
Leigh S x7
Eric pb
Amy new print (had the others)
J.D. x2

Caught up!

The top 2 below are my newish ones. Then the complete list beyond it to make it easier for newbies. TIA!

WEDDING PARTY
http://www.amazon.com/Wedding-Party-ebook/dp/B004K1FICU/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1295660680&sr=1-17

GRADY'S WEDDING
http://www.amazon.com/Gradys-Wedding-ebook/dp/B004K1FIB6/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1295660680&sr=1-18

ALMOST A BRIDE
http://www.amazon.com/Almost-Bride-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58Z2/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-3

PRINCIPAL OF LOVE
http://www.amazon.com/Principal-Love-Seasons-Small-ebook/dp/B004C44NOY/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-15

MATCH MADE IN WYOMING
http://www.amazon.com/Match-Made-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58V6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-4

PRELUDE TO A WEDDING
http://www.amazon.com/Prelude-Wedding-ebook/dp/B0044XUZ72/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-9

STRANGER IN THE FAMILY
http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00457VKIA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-1

RODEO NIGHTS
http://www.amazon.com/Rodeo-Nights-ebook/dp/B004CFBIO6/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-16

NOT A FAMILY MAN
http://www.amazon.com/Not-a-Family-Man-ebook/dp/B004BDOVZW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-8

MY HEART REMEMBERS
http://www.amazon.com/Heart-Remembers-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58U2/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-10

A NEW WORLD
http://www.amazon.com/A-New-World-ebook/dp/B004DL0LDS/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-5

THE RANCHER MEETS HIS MATCH
http://www.amazon.com/Rancher-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004BDOTYU/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-11

WIDOW WOMAN
http://www.amazon.com/Widow-Woman-ebook/dp/B00457VKIK/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-6

HOOPS
http://www.amazon.com/Hoops-ebook/dp/B004CFBIPK/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-14

A STRANGER TO LOVE
http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004BDP94E/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-13

THE GAMES
http://www.amazon.com/The-Games-ebook/dp/B004BSH1TU/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-12

LOST AND FOUND GAMES
http://www.amazon.com/Found-Groom-Place-Called-ebook/dp/B00457VKJY/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-7


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Patricia McLinn x TEN!!!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Wow!  Welcome to the newbies.  William, checked yours and I had already tagged.  Margaret got your paperback.  Leigh got all yours (congrats).  Christopher got you.  Amy got your paperback (or was it a new book?); J. D. got both of yours.  I think I'm all caught up.  If I missed anyone let me know.  Happy Friday!


Linda


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Amy, I got your print versions.
JD, I got both of yours.
Already had everyone else.

Caught up again. Thanks for the tags.


----------



## MrMiracle

I'm all caught up for the week.  Thanks to everyone who tagged me as well.


----------



## Arthur Slade

Sign me up.

I would appreciate tags on the books in my signature line. 

The Hunchback Book tags are: 
adventure, fantasy, mystery, young adult, horror, steampunk   Any of those will do.

And Megiddo's Shadow is:
historical fiction, young adult, world war 1, egypt, palestine, coming of age  Young Adult and Historical Fiction are probably the most important two.

I'll start tagging everyone else now!

Thanks


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged.   Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up! I think I have the correct links now below for print versions--

Thanks to all those who have tagged my newly released PRINT version of "Aging Dog":
http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Your-Aging-Dog/dp/1935712357/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1296142058&sr=1-3

Print version of "Aging Cat" could also use more tag love:
http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Your-Aging-Cat/dp/1935712225/ref=tmm_pap_title_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1296228748&sr=1-5

Print version of "Kitten Care" is REALLY in need of tags:

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Kitten-Care-Amy-Shojai/dp/1935712241/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1296228685&sr=1-1

please & thanks,
amy


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!
Lori


----------



## LCEvans

I know a lot of you have already tagged me, but I need tags for my new book, The Witness Wore Blood Bay.

http://amzn.to/hvksEn

For newbies, all my books are in my sig. Thanks. Now I'm off to tag you.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Got it tagged.   Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Arthur.


----------



## HelenHanson

The latest, greatest taggees:


Debi F - new one
Katie Salidas
Misha Crews
Chrifive - sorry I thought I got all of yours before . . .
Amyshojai - got your new ones- had to give my aged cat insulin shots twice a day . . . Sigh
ericbt - new one
LCEvans
Arthur Slade -  I figured I'd see you over here.  Welcome!
Patricia McLinn -  newish ones
JDChev - new ones - I thought this cover was more provocative.  Apparently, I'm no judge of such things  . . .



Happy Friday, all!


----------



## Amyshojai

LC, got your new one.

Helen, glad you were able to manange the kitty diabetes. Today, many can be "cured" with high protein diets...not all of course.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

Margaret Lake: new paperback
LeighSaunders: all
Chrifive: 2 new ones
ericbt: new one
Amyshojai: print version
JDChev: Dating, Complete Guide
Arthur Slade: all three
LCEvans: new one

Checked a few others.


----------



## Victorine

All caught up!  

Vicki


----------



## Arthur Slade

Thanks for the tags.

Am working my way through the list. An all day project! Glad that on pg 324 they are (up to that point) brought together under one post. Very helpful!


----------



## liam.judge

Hi guys, can anyone who hasn't tagged my book help me out and tag it? I wanna' get back to the number 1 spot. Link is in my signature. Thanks!


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Arthur Slade x 3
Amy Shojai x 2
L.C. Evans
Gregory Bresiger


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good morning all!

Welcome to the new folks!

I just tagged:

The Hunchback Assignments
The Dark Deeps: The Hunchback Assignments 2
Megiddo's Shadow
Complete Care for Your Aging Dog [Paperback]
Complete Kitten Care [Paperback]
Online Dating - Simplified


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Arthur Slade said:


> Thanks for the tags.
> 
> Am working my way through the list. An all day project! Glad that on pg 324 they are (up to that point) brought together under one post. Very helpful!


Arthur, just go back half a dozen pages and tag forward from there. That way you'll catch the active taggers. A lot of people on the list have dropped out.


----------



## Arthur Slade

Thanks for the tip, Gertie.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up and tagged:

Bab Avey -- new one
Chrifive
Debi F -- new one
Mischa Crews -- 2 paperbacks
Margaret -- new paperback (good luck!)
Leigh Saunders -- all 7 books
Ericbt -- paperback
Amy -- all paperbacks, including 'Aging Dog'
JD Chev -- 2 books
Arthur Slade -- all 3 books (including print versions)
LC Evans -- new one

Thanks so much for everyone who's tagged DOCTOR FAUSTUS so far!!! For all the newbies, or anyone who hasn't been here in a while, here are the links to mine:

POISON IN THE BLOOD 
eBook --http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004BA5FLO?ie=UTF8&tag=mgscarsbrookc-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B004BA5FLO
paperback --http://www.amazon.com/Poison-Blood-Memoirs-Lucrezia-Borgia/dp/1456347616/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

THE MARLOWE CONSPIRACY 
eBook -- http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0047T7D64?ie=UTF8&tag=mgscarsbrookc-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B0047T7D64
paperback -- http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1456310968?ie=UTF8&tag=mgscarsbrookc-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=1456310968

THE LIFE & COMPLETE WORKS OF CHRISTOPHER MARLOWE -- http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004HO5FG4?ie=UTF8&tag=mgscarsbrookc-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B004HO5FG4

DOCTOR FAUSTUS: WITH THE ENGLISH FAUST BOOK -- http://www.amazon.com/Doctor-Faustus-English-Faust-ebook/dp/B004K1F8Y8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1296241880&sr=1-1

Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## David N. Alderman

I just recently became acquainted with how important tags are. If any of you wouldn't mind tagging my two novels, I'd really appreciate it. And I'll make sure to go through this thread and tag as many as I can of everyone else's. 

By the way, if you could, some of the tags I'd prefer are Science Fiction, Fantasy, Falling Stars, End of the World, Adventure, Phoenix, Tucson

Black Earth: End of the Innocence - Kindle
http://www.amazon.com/Black-Earth-End-Innocence-ebook/dp/B003OYIFGA/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1296242698&sr=1-1-catcorr

Black Earth: End of the Innocence - paperback
http://www.amazon.com/Black-Earth-Innocence-David-Alderman/dp/061532276X/ref=sr_1_cc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1296242698&sr=1-1-catcorr

Black Earth: The Broken Daisy - Kindle
http://www.amazon.com/Black-Earth-Broken-Daisy-ebook/dp/B004AYCS3E/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1296242749&sr=1-1-catcorr

Black Earth: The Broken Daisy - paperback
http://www.amazon.com/Black-Earth-David-N-Alderman/dp/1453822194/ref=sr_1_cc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1296242749&sr=1-1-catcorr

Thanks!


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

M.G. Scarsbrook x 3
David Alderman x 4


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged your books David.   Welcome to the thread.


----------



## David N. Alderman

Thanks Ricky! I tagged the books in your signature and managed to vote down on those tags you mention in one of your first posts in this thread.   

I tagged the book in your sig, R.Doug.

Got you M.G. Scarsbrook and Arthur. 

I'm trying to work back to get what I can. Anyone know a good page to start from to move forward. I don't think I'll be able to go through 300 + pages. LOL!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Looked at my tags and the first book in my signature has the most tags while the others lag about 5-10 tags behind.  If you haven't tagged them all, please help me catch them up.  Thanks!

Miriam Minger


----------



## D.A. Boulter

And once again I'm all caught up.  Welcome to the new members of The Thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

David N. Alderman said:


> Thanks Ricky! I tagged the books in your signature and managed to vote down on those tags you mention in one of your first posts in this thread.
> 
> I tagged the book in your sig, R.Doug.
> 
> Got you M.G. Scarsbrook and Arthur.
> 
> I'm trying to work back to get what I can. Anyone know a good page to start from to move forward. I don't think I'll be able to go through 300 + pages. LOL!


Just go back about six pages and tag forward from there. You'll eventually catch all the active taggers. Going to tag you now.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Afternoon everyone!

Man! It seems like this thread moves fast lately. We'll bust through 400 by next week!  

Just tagged:

David Alderman x4


----------



## David N. Alderman

Miriam, D.A. and Rhynedahll, I tagged all of yours.

Gertie, thanks for the help. I'll work on tagging through the last six pages.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Tagged pg 379 and 380.

Angel Fire: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004K6MHSI
Forbidden The Stars: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003XT5S4S


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Sam & Dragon pb
Aging Dog pb
JD x 2
Arthur x 3
Blood Bay
David x 2 +pb's


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Just Tagged David A.
As always, I appreciate the tags.


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged your books.   Welcome to the thread.


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Annie Bellet
AnneMarie Buhl x 2


----------



## Miriam Minger

Thanks, David.  Got you back and Doomed Muse.  

Miriam Minger


----------



## Terrence OBrien

Doomed,

You are tagged.


----------



## Amyshojai

Thank you to all for the tag lovin' in my print versions. Just tagged Arthur, David, and Annie's books.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Doomed Muse said:


> I've been going through the last few pages at least of the thread and doing tags (working my way back, it's a long thread)  Might I ask the same now? (I wanted to tag first, I'm not a mooch  )
> 
> Book links are in my signature. Thanks!


Got you tagged x3. Welcome to the thread!


----------



## daveconifer

Thanks everybody for the tags.  I just caught up:

Doomed (3)
David Alderman (2)
Arthur Slade (3)
JD Chev (not sure how I missed this one, it was here last time I looked)


----------



## traceya

I'm way, way, way far behind since I got sick so I'll just tag everything that looks new to me and try and catch up - give me some time and I'll get there


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome back gal.   It's good to see you healthy enough for the sport of tagging again.


----------



## MikeFrostbooks

I'm beginning my tagging session now to catch up, and I would appreciate any help you could give my work, **** Luminous.

kindle - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HD5WTK
Paperback - http://www.amazon.com/dp/1456389432


----------



## Amyshojai

Got yours, Mike.

Tracey, so good to see you here again!


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Mike Frost x 2


----------



## MikeFrostbooks

Amy - Thanks I got yours as well.


----------



## Ricky Sides

MikeFrostbooks said:


> I'm beginning my tagging session now to catch up, and I would appreciate any help you could give my work, **** Luminous.
> 
> kindle - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HD5WTK
> Paperback - http://www.amazon.com/dp/1456389432


Tagged.  Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Karen Fenech

JD I retagged your book.  

David Alderman I tagged your books.

Thank you to all in advance for also tagging my books.  I appreciate it very much.

Karen


----------



## Maria Romana

Whew! Only 11 pages this time. Much better when you don't get so far behind.

I got all our new folks, some old folks' new ones, and a few print books. Please tag me up if you haven't before.

Thanks, Folks,
Maria
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ in paper
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ Kindle


----------



## JDChev

All caught up again! Man this thread is moving quick nowadays.

Also, in case anyone missed it, I had to resubmit and republish my Guide below due to a cover image that Amazon deemed "too racey" (a little warning for others).

Of course I lost my almost 150+ tags when I did that so if you guys have a moment and could re-tag for me it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks all!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Annie, while tagging your Spacer's Blade, I must say that it's an excellent cover.
By the way, the paperback version of Star Chosen could use some more tags. Can you kind folks tag me up please? Here is the link.
http://www.amazon.com/Star-Chosen-Science-Fiction-Family/dp/0964432323
I would really appreciate it if people tagged it as *science fiction* as well as *christian science fiction*.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

traceya said:


> I'm way, way, way far behind since I got sick so I'll just tag everything that looks new to me and try and catch up - give me some time and I'll get there


Tracey, so good to see you here. Just tag forward from here. You'll eventually catch everyone. Don't overdo, girl. No relapses allowed.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Annie/AnneMarie and Mike. Welcome to the thread.

Thanks for tags back.

www.tinyurl.com/malakeus


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Joe Chiappetta (also voted down that silly spam tag)


----------



## Steve Silkin

I just tagged:

P McLinn - Grady's Wedding, The Wedding Party
D Baker - Secret Pages, Whatever it Takes
James Roy Daley x 6
William L.K. - Barok's Exodus (and retagged x 2)
David Alderman - Black Earth x 2
M. G. Scarsbrook - Doctor Faustus
Arthur Slade x 4
Mike Frost - **** Luminous
Annie Bellet/AnneMarie Buhl x 4

I know some of you have already tagged me, but I believe some of you haven't tagged me yet, please do!! Merci beaucoup!!


----------



## Free books for Kindle

It's been nearly a week and I've just caught up from 372 (or was it 362). Anyhow it seemed to involve tagging around 50 books! Well done to those of you with new ones and welcome to the thread newbies.

Here's mine for a dose of tag luuuuve:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004IEA284/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa&kbpst-20#tags
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0048ELPBC/?tag=kbpst-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004IEA284/?tag=kbpst-20
http://www.amazon.com/Coconut-Wireless-ebook/dp/B004BLK60S/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Aurthur x3
L C Evans x6
David x4
Anne Marie x3
Terrence
Tracy x4 - glad you're feeling better. 
Mike x2
Joe

I have a book under a different name, and I'd appreciate some tags for it. Please tag everything EXCEPT patricia faye allen.
Here's a link to the tag page:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMEN3G/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

And if you haven't tagged the ones in my signature, please do. The numbers don't seem to be changing lately.

Thanks for all the reciprocal tags.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your Faye Allen book, MacKenzie.

Don't worry about the numbers changing. Sometimes it takes a while for them to update. Some people only come in and tag once a week and some brave souls tag even less often than that. Unfortunately some people don't tag back at all. 

It's an honor system and it works way better here than any other tagging site I've been to.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Not too bad this time. Arthur x 3 ; LC - got your new one; David x 4 ; Doomed Muse x 3; Mike x 2 and Joe got your paperback. I haven't posted my links in a long time so I will for all the newbies.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003U4WVQ4/
http:/www.amazon.com/dp/B003UHVS9C/
http://www.amazon.com/Sacred-Secrets-Jacody-Ives-Mystery/dp/1456517481/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1296311910&sr=1-4

Thanks, and welcome to all the newbies and welcome back Tracey.

Linda


----------



## Deb Baker

Tagged:
Amy's 2 that I hadn't before
J.D.
Arthur
L.C.
Liam - really wish I could help you reach that goal again, but already had tagged you.
David
AnneMarie
Mike
Maria's paper
Joe's pb

Everybody else I'd tagged before.

Mine are in my sig (for the newbies - welcome!)
plus these two

http://www.amazon.com/Secret-Pages-daughters-diary-ebook/dp/B004K1F9LA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1296312730&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Whatever-It-Takes-ebook/dp/B004KAAT8E/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1296312758&sr=1-4


----------



## William Meikle

New today -- the final chapter of my Watchers trilogy.

As ever, all tags gratefully accepted


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged it Willie.   Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Deb Baker

Got your new one, William. Great cover!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up! Thanks to all who tagged my print versions of Kitten, and Aging Cat/Dog.


----------



## Arthur Slade

I certainly noticed a lot of action on Twitter and my google alerts once the books were tagged.


----------



## LCEvans

Working on catching up. I've done some more pages this morning.


----------



## LB Gschwandtner

OK just tagged all these. More later after doing laundry (my fave thing...)

PLEASE TAG BACK (esp my new middle grade "Page Truly and The Journey To Nearandfar"). 

Wow, what a lot of new books & authors! Congrats to ALL!

Megiddo's Shadow
The Dark Deeps: The Hunchback Assignments 2
The Hunchback Assignments
Dog & Cat ComPETability: Building A Peaceable Kingdom 
Pet Care in the New Century: Cutting-Edge Medicine for Dogs & Cats
Cooking Can Be Murder
Dolly Departed: A Gretchen Birch Mystery
Goodbye Dolly: A Gretchen Birch Mystery 
The Peacekeepers. Oh Say Can You See Book 7.
Claws
The Copycat Murders
Island Life
Eldren: The Book of the Dark
Sacred Secrets, A Jacody Ives Mystery
The Gifts, A Jacody Ives Mystery
Listen To Your Heart
The Master's Chair
A Shot in the Dark
Free books for Kindle: The secrets of how to get the world's greatest books for a radical price
The Forbidden Stories
The Telescope Builder
Too Lucky
The Cemetery Vote
Music in the City
Conversations with the Dead
The Spacer's Blade & Other Stories
Decisions
Catherine and the Captain
Armed With Intergalactic Weapons Not Of This World
Debt-Busters: How to get out of debt using spiritual truths
Silly Daddy in Space Comic
Power Pendant of Planet Pizon: 
Star Chosen: a science fiction space opera for the whole family 
Be Yourself, Get the Girl
How to Date Your Ex 
Online Dating - Simplified (
Little Miss Straight Lace 
GONE
BETRAYAL
UNHOLY ANGELS 
IMPOSTER: The Protectors Series - Book One
**** Luminous
A Very Hairy Adventure - A Kaynos History Tale 
An Unholy Encounter
Ursula's Quest: Book Two of the Witchcraft Wars
Erich's Plea 
Wrecker 
Snodgrass Vacation
eBully
La causalité
Orphan
Orphan: Key to Magic I
Not Your Typical, Scantily-Clad Virgin Sacrifice 
Magician (The Key to Magic) 
The Templar Concordat 
Stolen Splendor
Wild Roses
The Pagan's Prize 
Captive Rose
Black Earth: The Broken Daisy
Black Earth: End of the Innocence
Ghost Fleet 
Pilton's Moon / Vengeance Is Mine 
PELGRAFF 
Doctor Faustus
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
The Marlowe Conspiracy
Poison In The Blood: The Memoirs of Lucrezia Borgia
The Witness Wore Blood Bay
Talented Horsewoman 
Night Camp
We Interrupt This Date
Jobless Recovery


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done.   Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Anne x 3
**** Luminous + pb
Mackenzie
Culloden
Nearandfar


----------



## LB Gschwandtner

swcleveland said:


> Tagged:
> 
> Anne x 3
> **** Luminous + pb
> Mackenzie
> Culloden
> Nearandfar


YAY. Poor little tooth fairy -- so lonesome for tags.  THANKS!


----------



## Staceywb

Caught up for, like, an hour.   Thanks for the tags!

Stacey


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Faye Allen
William Meikle
L B Gschwandtner x 2
Steve Silkin x 4

When I start a tag-catchup spree, I click on the links and open them in multiple windows, as well as a reply window for this thread.  If your book has already been listed, please don't keep relisting links to it in the body of your message as that just slows me down and makes me open multiple links to books I've already tagged.  Really irritating, at least for me.  If I'm wrong on this for some reason I haven't thought of, please tell speak up.


----------



## William Meikle

Need a favor please

My vampire trilogy has the vampire tags "below the fold" and they're lagging behind

In particular, I'd like some love for: vampire, vampire romance

Any help much appreciated

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO5UNC
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004I1L5BK
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004LDLSEY


----------



## CateAdams

Hey everybody! I just had a fun four hours or so...haha.

Anyway, I'd love it if you tagged my new book in my signature. It's Welcome To Town: A Novel (The Capital)

Since it's new, I'll put a link here too:

I tagged books in everybody's signature (US only). And I'll have carpal tunnel now...

williemeikle
R. Doug
Staceywb
LB Gschwandtner
swcleveland
Ricky Sides
LCEvans
Arthur Slade
Amyshojai
Deb Baker
Linda S. Prather Author
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake
Mackenzie Morgan
Free books for Kindle
Steve Silkin
Doomed Muse
Joe Chiappetta
JDChev
meromana
Karen Fenech
MikeFrostbooks
traceya
daveconifer
Rhynedahll
Terrence OBrien
Miriam Minger
Valmore Daniels
David N. Alderman
D.A. Boulter
mgscarsbrook
liam.judge
Victorine
Andrew Ashling
HelenHanson
Lori Devoti
sibelhodge

I'll keep going..........


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged your book Cate.   Welcome to the thread, and thank you for the tags.


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Cate Adams


----------



## LB Gschwandtner

CateAdams said:


> Hey everybody! I just had a fun four hours or so...haha.
> 
> Anyway, I'd love it if you tagged my new book in my signature. It's Welcome To Town: A Novel (The Capital)
> 
> Since it's new, I'll put a link here too:
> 
> I tagged books in everybody's signature (US only). And I'll have carpal tunnel now...
> 
> williemeikle
> R. Doug
> Staceywb
> LB Gschwandtner
> swcleveland
> Ricky Sides
> LCEvans
> Arthur Slade
> Amyshojai
> Deb Baker
> Linda S. Prather Author
> Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake
> Mackenzie Morgan
> Free books for Kindle
> Steve Silkin
> Doomed Muse
> Joe Chiappetta
> JDChev
> meromana
> Karen Fenech
> MikeFrostbooks
> traceya
> daveconifer
> Rhynedahll
> Terrence OBrien
> Miriam Minger
> Valmore Daniels
> David N. Alderman
> D.A. Boulter
> mgscarsbrook
> liam.judge
> Victorine
> Andrew Ashling
> HelenHanson
> Lori Devoti
> sibelhodge
> 
> I'll keep going..........


tagged ya back


----------



## LB Gschwandtner

williemeikle said:


> Need a favor please
> 
> My vampire trilogy has the vampire tags "below the fold" and they're lagging behind
> 
> In particular, I'd like some love for: vampire, vampire romance
> 
> Any help much appreciated
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO5UNC
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004I1L5BK
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004LDLSEY


tagged all 3


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged:

LB Gschwandtner 

Cate Adams

Thank you so much for the tags and thanks to all in advance for tagging my books.  

Willie, I tagged your new one and the tags you requested below the fold for all.  

I hope you're all having a great Saturday.

Karen


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LB, new one
Willie, new one
Willie, vampire and vampire romance x 3
Cate, new one.

I think that's everyone. If I missed you, send me a pm, please.

Thanks for tags back.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Mackenzie, I tagged your Faye Allen book.  

Regards,
Karen


----------



## David N. Alderman

Just got caught up. Tagged everything from page 376 to now, including the books in your signatures.


----------



## Victorine

Tagged everyone new!    It's great to see new authors with us.  Thanks for the tag backs!

Vicki


----------



## Ricky Sides

Mackenzie Morgan said:


> I have a book under a different name, and I'd appreciate some tags for it. Please tag everything EXCEPT patricia faye allen.
> Here's a link to the tag page:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMEN3G/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
> 
> And if you haven't tagged the ones in my signature, please do. The numbers don't seem to be changing lately.
> 
> Thanks for all the reciprocal tags.


Tagged.

I missed this one when you mentioned it. I'm sorry.  Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Got you:

David N Alderman -- x4
Doomed Muse -- x3
MikeFrostBooks
Joe Chiappetta -- paperback
Mackenzie Morgan -- new one
Willie -- new one, and voted on Vampire x3 for you
LB Gschwandtner -- x2
Cate Adams

It's great to see all these new people joining!!!


----------



## MikeFrostbooks

Mackenzie Morgan said:


> Tagged:
> 
> Aurthur x3
> L C Evans x6
> David x4
> Anne Marie x3
> Terrence
> Tracy x4 - glad you're feeling better.
> Mike x2
> Joe
> 
> I have a book under a different name, and I'd appreciate some tags for it. Please tag everything EXCEPT patricia faye allen.
> Here's a link to the tag page:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMEN3G/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
> 
> And if you haven't tagged the ones in my signature, please do. The numbers don't seem to be changing lately.
> 
> Thanks for all the reciprocal tags.


Tagged. Thanks for the help.


----------



## David N. Alderman

Thanks for the tags everyone! I was wondering, if it's not too much trouble, if when tagging, you guys could grab the Science Fiction on the list. It seems to have gotten lost in the fold. Thanks.


----------



## Karen Fenech

David (Alderman) I went back and tagged science fiction.  All the best with these books!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Gertie Kindle

David N. Alderman said:


> Thanks for the tags everyone! I was wondering, if it's not too much trouble, if when tagging, you guys could grab the Science Fiction on the list. It seems to have gotten lost in the fold. Thanks.


Done


----------



## David N. Alderman

Thanks Gertie and Karen. I appreciate it!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Happy Saturday everyone!

Welcome to the new folks!

Just tagged:

Mike Frost x2
LB Gschwandtner x2
Cate Adams x1


----------



## Lori Devoti

Glad I checked in! I was getting behind!
Caught up now. 
Lori


----------



## LB Gschwandtner

Thanks to Everyone.

Here's another thought:

Seems like clicking YES on was this review helpful (on good reviews) helps move those up where readers/searchers can see them.

Should we start such a "tagging" thread?

Just sayin' ...


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up! I think I have the correct links now below for print versions--

Thanks to all those who have tagged both Kindle versions and my newly released PRINT version of "Aging Dog":
http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Your-Aging-Dog/dp/1935712357/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1296142058&sr=1-3
Print version of "Aging Cat" could also use more tag love:
http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Your-Aging-Cat/dp/1935712225/ref=tmm_pap_title_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1296228748&sr=1-5
Print version of "Kitten Care" is REALLY in need of tags:

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Kitten-Care-Amy-Shojai/dp/1935712241/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1296228685&sr=1-1
please & thanks,
amy


----------



## Ricky Sides

LB Gschwandtner said:


> Thanks to Everyone.
> 
> Here's another thought:
> 
> Seems like clicking YES on was this review helpful (on good reviews) helps move those up where readers/searchers can see them.
> 
> Should we start such a "tagging" thread?
> 
> Just sayin' ...


Someone started one in the Writer's Cafe.


----------



## Jamie Sedgwick

Okay, I'm all caught up to here and now that I've got all my publishing done, i'd love your help with some clicks! Thanks everyone! Some of you may have already gotten the US version of Karma Crossed but the rest should be new!

http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Born-ebook/dp/B004KPM2MA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1296340734&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shadow-Born/dp/B004KPM2MA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1296340682&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/The-Tinkerers-Daughter-ebook/dp/B004KZPK92/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1296340734&sr=1-3
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Tinkerers-Daughter/dp/B004KZPK92/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1296340682&sr=1-4

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Darkling-Wind/dp/B004L2LJ3U/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1296340682&sr=1-3
http://www.amazon.com/The-Darkling-Wind-ebook/dp/B004L2LJ3U/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1296340734&sr=1-4

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Karma-Crossed/dp/B004GNFO8U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1296340682&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.com/Karma-Crossed-ebook/dp/B004GNFO8U/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1296340734&sr=1-2


----------



## Ricky Sides

Jamie,

I tagged your books that had tags. Some don't.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Ricky Sides said:


> Jamie,
> 
> I tagged your books that had tags. Some don't.


Ditto


----------



## DHammons

Good grief! Go on a business trip for a week and you get way behind.

Tagged today:

KerylR
Travis haselton
Bobavey
Laura Lond (The Magic Bracelet – missed this one somehow)
Valmore Daniels
Chrifive
Debi F
Deb Baker (new ones)
Katie Salidas
Misha Crews
LeighSaunders
JDChev
MrMiracle
Arthur Slade
LCEvans (new one)
David N. Alderman
Doomed Muse
Terrence Obrien
traceya
MikeFrostbooks
LB Gschwandtner
CateAdams
Jamie Sedgwick (The ones that were already tagged, some do not have tags)


----------



## Jamie Sedgwick

Woops i thought i had them all... checking now, ty for the heads-up!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Jamie,
> 
> I tagged your books that had tags. Some don't.


Ditto


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Amy, I'm all caught up with you.


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Jamie Sedgwick x 4 (the others didn't have any tags started)


----------



## David N. Alderman

Dhammons, I tagged you, and I got yours, Jamie, at least the ones that had tags.


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
Started on page 380 and tagged everyone new and all new releases I could see - will keep tagging till I catch up
Cheers,
Trace


----------



## KatieKlein

All caught up!


----------



## Jamie Sedgwick

Well I guess I jumped on too  soon, the tags don't seem to be sticking on the newer books. I'll re-post them in a day or two, hopefully they'll be working right then.


----------



## LCEvans

Okay, I'm caught up for about 12 pages back.


----------



## Beth O

Lots of new comers this time.  Welcome to the thread.  Tagged:

Deb Baker (new ones) -- what is a yooper?
Travis Haselton x2
MG Scarsbrook (new one)
Bab Avey
James Roy Daley (new one)
Christopher Beck x3
Debi F. (new one)
Karie Salidas (PBs)
Gertie -- old tags still there but I tagged your new one
Staceywb (new one)
Leigh Saunders x7
Ericbt (PB)
JDChev x2
Amy Shojai (PBs)
Arthur Slade x3
David N Alderman x4
Doomed Muse x3
Mike Frost Books x2
Joe Chiapetta (PB)
Mackenzie Morgan (new one)
William Meikle (new one)
LB Gschwandther (new one)
LC Evans (new one)
Cate Adams
Jamie Sedgwick x4

For the newcomers:  Links to my books in my signature.  Reciprocity appreciated.

Thanks,
Beth


----------



## Maud Muller

Working on catching up. Tonight I tagged:
Better off Without Him
3 Lies
Outsmart the Unexpected
Evil Puppies
Lucy Kevin
Wedding Party & Grady's Wedding
Travis Haselton
Doctor Faustus
Lexy Harper
Lonesome Night
Lilypad Princess
Katie Salidas
Listen to Your Heart
Missing Child & Till Death
Sam and the Dragon

Will tag some more tomorrow.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Whew! [wipes sweat from brow] Caught up again.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Jamie,

I saw your books had tags this morning and managed to get the rest tagged.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

ericbt 
Amyshojai (all print versions)
JDChev (both books)
Arthur Slade (all books)
LCEvans (new book)
David N. Alderman (all kindle and print books)
Doomed Muse (all books)
MikeFrostbooks
willie meikle (latest book and requested tags)
LB Gschwandtner (latest book)
CateAdams
Jamie Sedgwick (all new books)

R. Doug: Thanks for the tags


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Thanks to everyone who tagged the Faye Allen book. 

Tagged:

Willie
Cate
Jamie

Willie, David - got your requested tags

Enjoy your day.


----------



## R. Doug

You're more than welcome, Gregory.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Ricky Sides said:


> Jamie,
> 
> I saw your books had tags this morning and managed to get the rest tagged.


Likewise


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up. Thanks so much for the reciprococity.


----------



## KerylR

All caught up.  Thanks for the tags everyone.


----------



## Arthur Slade

Caught up! Whew!


----------



## Cathryn Grant

I'm new to Kindle Boards and could use a little help. Is there a place where the books I can tag are listed, or should I scroll backwards through the thread? I thought I saw that there was a list compiled of page 326 of this thread, but I couldn't find it.

My novel is "The Demise Of The Soccer Moms", published on Kindle a month ago. I'd love to have tags in Suspense, Psychological Suspense, and Psychological Thriller. 

Thanks. I'm looking forward to browsing around Kindle Boards.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged.  Welcome to the thread. If you don't mind a bit of advice, I'd consider deleting the *debut novel* tag.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Mark Adair

Happy Sunday! New tags:

Katie Salidas 
Margaret Lake
LeighSaunders 
Chrifive 
ericbt 
Amyshojai 
JDChev 
Arthur Slade 
LCEvans

Still working...getting caught up...

If you haven't already tags would be appreciated on:
http://www.amazon.com/The-Fathers-Child-ebook/dp/B004DCB3W0
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Fathers-Child/dp/B004DCB3W0

Thanks.


----------



## Lori Devoti

I'm caught up!
Lori


----------



## DonnaFaz

Been on a tagging binge:
Christopher
Debi
Deb
Katie
Margaret
Leigh x7
Eric
Amy
JD
David
Doomed
Annie
Mike
Joe
MacKenzie
Willie
LB

And--drum roll please--my new one: Mountain Laurel
It's not in my siggie line yet.

Please, please, give me some tagging love! Thanks!

~Donna~


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Catherine got yours.  Donna got your new one--congrats!

All caught up, and thanks for tagging back.


Linda


----------



## Cathryn Grant

Ricky Sides said:


> Tagged.  Welcome to the thread. If you don't mind a bit of advice, I'd consider deleting the *debut novel* tag.
> 
> Have a great day,
> Ricky


Can I remove that tag even though I wasn't the one who added it? (Such a newbie, aren't I).
Thanks, tagged you.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Nope. Only the original tagger could delete it, but it's too late because someone else already tagged it. It'll be okay. I just suggested deleting it because some readers might shy away from a debut novel. 

Thank you for the tags.


----------



## Cathryn Grant

Just getting started:

Mark Adair
Margaret Lake
Ricky Sides


----------



## Karen Fenech

Donna, I tagged Mountain Laurel.  Congratulations on the new release!  

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Mark Adair

Finally, all caught up. New tags for:
David N. Alderman 
Doomed Muse 
traceya 
MikeFrostbooks 
williemeikle 
Arthur Slade 
LB Gschwandtner
CateAdams 
Jamie Sedgwick 
Cathryn Grant 

Welcome to all the new authors!


----------



## ericbt

I keep telling myself that I need to get here more often, but it never seems to happen.  Anyway, I'm caught up again.  Thanks for the tags.

Tagged this session:
Amyshojai (Aging Dog, Aging Cat)
JDChev (Complete Guide, Online Dating)
Arthur Slade
LCEvans 
David N. Alderman
Doomed Muse
Terrence OBrien
traceya
MikeFrostbooks
Joe Chiappetta (Star Chosen pb)
Mackenzie Morgan (Thinking...)
williemeikle (Watchers)
LB Gschwandtner
CateAdams
Jamie Sedgwick
Cathryn Grant
DonnaFaz (Mountain Laurel)


----------



## Dee Ernst

welcome newbies...all caught up (again)  (for now)  thanks for the tag-back 

Dee


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Welcome/Town
Black Earth (sf) x 2
Jamie x 4
Soccer Moms
Mountain Laurel


----------



## Rhynedahll

Welcome to the thread, Cathryn Grant!

I've tagged your book and voted down 'debut novel.'


----------



## Cathryn Grant

Rhynedahll said:


> Welcome to the thread, Cathryn Grant!
> 
> I've tagged your book and voted down 'debut novel.'


Thanks for the welcome, the tags, and for voting down "debut". I've tagged two of yours so far.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cathryn Grant said:


> I'm new to Kindle Boards and could use a little help. Is there a place where the books I can tag are listed, or should I scroll backwards through the thread? I thought I saw that there was a list compiled of page 326 of this thread, but I couldn't find it.
> 
> My novel is "The Demise Of The Soccer Moms", published on Kindle a month ago. I'd love to have tags in Suspense, Psychological Suspense, and Psychological Thriller.
> 
> Thanks. I'm looking forward to browsing around Kindle Boards.


Tagged you, Cathryn and welcome.

Just go back about six pages and tag forward from their. That way you'll catch the active taggers. This thread moves pretty fast so I recommend stopping by at least once a day.


----------



## Victorine

All caught up again!  

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your new one, Donna. Congratulations and good luck.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you Catherine, and all caught up. Greatly appreciate the tag love!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your new release Donna.   Congratulations.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Karen Fenech said:


> Donna, I tagged Mountain Laurel. Congratulations on the new release!
> 
> Regards,
> Karen


Thanks, Karen...and everyone.

I hate to be a pest, but could you tag 'romance' and 'sweet romance'? Those 2 tags have been bumped to the second page and they're probably the most important 2. Thank you so much!

Mountain Laurel

~Donna~


----------



## Mark Adair

DonnaFaz said:


> Thanks, Karen...and everyone.
> 
> I hate to be a pest, but could you tag 'romance' and 'sweet romance'? Those 2 tags have been bumped to the second page and they're probably the most important 2. Thank you so much!
> 
> Mountain Laurel
> 
> ~Donna~


Got em, Donna.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Donna I went back to make sure and I had tagged romance and sweet romance.  I'm so glad you mentioned it.   All the best with this new book!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Donna Clayton
Eric B Thomasma
Mark Adair


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Willie, I tagged your new one.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Cathryn - The Demise of the Soccer Moms
Donna -  tagged all tags on Mountain Laurel

Caught up again. 
Thanks for all the tags.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Tagged page 385


----------



## Kelvin

Hiya:
I'm not sure how this works, but my recently novella is out now, ready to be tagged . The link is on my signature. Also, I'd love to tag other author's but don't know how to do so. Please, do let me know how I can tag authors.

Kelvin


----------



## Rhynedahll

Kelvin said:


> Hiya:
> I'm not sure how this works, but my recently novella is out now, ready to be tagged . The link is on my signature. Also, I'd love to tag other author's but don't know how to do so. Please, do let me know how I can tag authors.
> 
> Kelvin


Hi, Kelvin, welcome to the thread!

First, you need to add tags to your own book so we have something to tag. (Go to your book, scroll down to the tag section, where its says "Add your first tag" type key words in the box, such as genre names, sub-genres, types like Humor, etc. If you are unsure, check a book that is similar to yours for tag examples. Make sure to click the Add button. Refresh the page and you should see your tags listed with little check boxes and the number 1 beside each one.)

Then to tag other people's books: As Donna says, go back about six pages and click on each book picture (link) in signatures. Make a check in all or each check box that you prefer (Amazon limits you to 15 tags per book). As you move forward you'll catch all the active taggers.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hey Donna!

I've tagged your new one, making sure to check Romance and Sweet Romance. Congratulations!


----------



## CJArcher

Hi, I'm new to this but I'll give it a go. I'm working my way back through this list to tag everyone I can. So far I've done a few pages and will do more later.

I'd appreciate tags for my book The Adventures of Miss Upton and the Sky Pirate
.

Thanks.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

And all caught up again.  It ain't so bad when you get in here regularly.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

liam.judge: checked, but had them already
David N. Alderman: all four 
Terrence OBrien
MikeFrostbooks: both
Joe Chiappetta: paperback Star Chosen
Mackenzie Morgan: the different name one
williemeikle: new one
LB Gschwandtner: both
williemeikle: vampire & vampire romance tags on Watchers
CateAdams
David N. Alderman: science fiction tag
Jamie Sedgwick: three new ones
Cathryn Grant
DonnaFaz: romance & sweet romance tags
Kelvin: let us know when you've added tags to your book
CJArcher


Caught up.


----------



## Rhynedahll

CJArcher said:


> Hi, I'm new to this but I'll give it a go. I'm working my way back through this list to tag everyone I can. So far I've done a few pages and will do more later.
> 
> I'd appreciate tags for my book The Adventures of Miss Upton and the Sky Pirate
> .
> 
> Thanks.


Tagged! Welcome to the thread!


----------



## DonnaFaz

Kelvin said:


> Hiya:
> I'm not sure how this works, but my recently novella is out now, ready to be tagged . The link is on my signature. Also, I'd love to tag other author's but don't know how to do so. Please, do let me know how I can tag authors.
> 
> Kelvin


Hi, Kelvin! Welcome to the thread. Follow Jonas's instructions above and you'll be fine. I added three tags to your novella: Kindle, Kindle Authors, Short Story. Those were the only three I was certain of. To best decide which tags to add, think of where your story might be place if it were in a bookstore. Would it be in the literature section? Or in the mystery section? Or general fiction? To get some ideas, read through the tags other authors have chosen for their books.

If you need more help, please don't hesitate to ask!

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz

Rhynedahll said:


> Hey Donna!
> 
> I've tagged your new one, making sure to check Romance and Sweet Romance. Congratulations!


Thank you! And thanks, everyone! I love this thread!

~Donna~


----------



## Cathryn Grant

I have a _long_ way to go to catch up, but tagged:

Victorine
DonnaFaz (including sweet romance)


----------



## Cathryn Grant

D.A. Boulter said:


> And all caught up again. It ain't so bad when you get in here regularly.


Although we newbies have a long way to go. One author at a time:

tagged:
D.A. Boulter
CJArcher

And thanks all for my tags so far.


----------



## William L.K.

I'm all caught up.

Thanks to those who have tagged mine.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Welcome to the newbies. 

Have caught up with:

Mountain Laurel
Kelvin
Doomed Muse x 3
CJ Archer
Cathryn Grant


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!
Lori


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

C.J. Archer
Donna Fasano
Cathryn Grant
Lori Devoti x 5


----------



## Harry Shannon

GAAAH I've been gone too long.

Got Lori Jan William Gertie SW Dee Eric Catherine Linda Donna Ricky Cathryn Doomed Arthuyr Kery Amy Rhyndahll R. Doug Mackenzie and Gregory plus a couple of others.


----------



## isaacsweeney

I'm a newbie. It's gonna take me a long time to catch up, but I'll work hard.

Mine are in my signature. Thanks for tagging if you get the time.


----------



## Mark Adair

Welcome to Kelvin, CJ, and Isaac - I've tagged your books. And I tagged your new one, Harry.

You can tag mine at http://www.amazon.com/The-Fathers-Child-ebook/dp/B004DCB3W0 and http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Fathers-Child/dp/B004DCB3W0. Cheers!


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Isaac Sweeney x 4


----------



## HelenHanson

Catch o' the Day:


David N. Alderman	
Doomed Muse	
MikeFrostbooks	
traceya	
Terrence OBrien	
williemeikle	
LB Gschwandtner	
Joe Chiappetta	
Cate Adams	
KerylR - tagged you earlier, but I didn't have you on my list - fixed!	
Jamie Sedgewick	
Donna Faz	
isaacsweeney	
CJArcher	
Kelvin


----------



## JenniferShirk

Wow, I was a little behind...

Just tagged:

JDchev (sorry about having to republish) 
Patrica (2 new ones)
ArthurSlade
LCEvans (new one)
David A
Doomed Muse
Terrence Obrien
Traceya
Mike Frostbooks
Williemiekle (new one)
LB Gschwandtner
Cate Adams
Jamie Sedgwick
Cathryn
CJ Archer
Isaac S
Kelvin ( itagged what you had but I think you need to go and add some more tags to your books so people can find them) 

Whew! Caught up for now. 

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged:

Jamie Sedgwick -- 3 books
Cathryn Grant
Donna -- new one (hope it does well!)
Kelvin
CJ Archer
Isaac Sweeney -- 4 books


----------



## Harry Shannon

Caught up Issac, Helen, Jennifer, MG


----------



## Rhynedahll

Just tagged Issac Sweeny x4!  Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Steve Silkin

Wow! Five new pages and many new authors and books in the two days since I last tagged!! Just caught up. I tagged:

Welcome To Town: A Novel (The Capital) by Cate Adams
Page Truly and The Journey To Nearandfar by LB Gschwandtner 
The Tinkerer's Daughter by Jamie Sedgwick  
Shadow Born by Jamie Sedgwick 
Complete Care for Your Aging Cat (Paperback) by Amy Shojai 
Complete Care for Your Aging Dog (Paperback) by Amy Shojai 
When Gargoyles Fly by Lori Devoti 
The Demise Of The Soccer Moms (A Suburban Noir Thriller) by Cathryn Grant 
The Adventures of Miss Upton and the Sky Pirate by C.J. Archer
Lucas Taylor: the time traveller by Kelvin O'Ralph 
The Premonition by Kelvin O'Ralph 
Students Losing Out: four essays on adjunct labor in higher education by Isaac Sweeney 
Wouldn't Last Forever by Isaac Sweeney 
Against Her Fading Hour by Isaac Sweeney 

Whew! Don't know how I'm going to keep on keeping up!! Some of the writers above have already tagged me; thanks! If you haven't, please do!


----------



## David N. Alderman

Wow! This thread sure has a lot of action.  I'm all caught up.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Kelvin - let us know when you add more tags and we'll hit yours again
C J Archer 
Isaac x4


----------



## Gertie Kindle

New tags for Mountain Laurel
Tagged Kelvin and CJ Archer


----------



## Gertie Kindle

isaacsweeney said:


> I'm a newbie. It's gonna take me a long time to catch up, but I'll work hard.
> 
> Mine are in my signature. Thanks for tagging if you get the time.


Tagged all four, Isaac. Just go back about six pages and tag forward from there. Eventually you catch everyone.


----------



## CJArcher

Wow, this really works!  I just searched "steampunk romance" in the kindle store and my book is on the 2nd page!  I'm very very pleased.

Now I'm off to tag some more of from this thread.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there everyone,

I tagged a lot of new books today.   Welcome to the thread all you new folks.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Kelvin and CJ got you tagged.  Catherine had already done yours.  Donna made sure romance and sweet romance were tagged.  Isaac got all of yours too.

Thanks for tagging back.

Linda


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Mackenzie Morgan x 2


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up! Busy morning, just getting in here to check. Thanks for the tags, everyone!


----------



## aaronpolson

Hi all...I'd love to play tag.  I'll be at it for days just to catch up...but it sounds like a good plan.

My current releases are below the signature.  Thanks, and I'll update my progress...


----------



## Rhynedahll

CJArcher said:


> Wow, this really works! I just searched "steampunk romance" in the kindle store and my book is on the 2nd page! I'm very very pleased.
> 
> Now I'm off to tag some more of from this thread.


I don't think it's quite that simple. I have 145 Epic Fantasy tags on one of my novels and it doesn't show even show up in the first hundred listings of an Epic Fantasy search.


----------



## Harry Shannon

Got you Aaron. Sometimes I leave one or two out so the numbers aren't even. Caught up again, now off to get my kid from school not much time until next weekend. Have a fun week, guys.


----------



## aaronpolson

Okay...catching up will take some time, but I managed about twenty on the list.  Hint: right click on the Amazon link and "open in new tab" saves a ton of time.  I'm sure you all know that.  

Thanks for tagging...


----------



## Rhynedahll

aaronpolson said:


> Hi all...I'd love to play tag. I'll be at it for days just to catch up...but it sounds like a good plan.
> 
> My current releases are below the signature. Thanks, and I'll update my progress...


Tagged! Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Mark Adair

aaronpolson said:


> Hi all...I'd love to play tag. I'll be at it for days just to catch up...but it sounds like a good plan.
> 
> My current releases are below the signature. Thanks, and I'll update my progress...


Tagged your books Aaron. Welcome!


----------



## Ricky Sides

aaronpolson said:


> Hi all...I'd love to play tag. I'll be at it for days just to catch up...but it sounds like a good plan.
> 
> My current releases are below the signature. Thanks, and I'll update my progress...


Welcome to the thread. I tagged your books.


----------



## Sybil Nelson

I'd like to join in on the tagging as well. Is there anything I should know?

Sybil


----------



## Abigail

I made the fatal mistake of writing the names i'd tagged on a word document prior to copying them here then didn't save it before giving my PC to the kids to do homework. So I have no idea how far I have tagged. I will keep going though, sorry if I missed anyone.


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Aaron Polson x 3
Sybil Nelson x1 (Had to skip Twin Shorts—no tags put up on it yet)
Leslie DuBois x 2


----------



## Ricky Sides

Sybil Nelson said:


> I'd like to join in on the tagging as well. Is there anything I should know?
> 
> Sybil


Sybil,

I tagged the first three books. Twin Shorts had no tags. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Ricky Sides said:


> Sybil,
> 
> I tagged the first three books. Twin Shorts had no tags. Welcome to the thread.


Likewise!


----------



## CJArcher

Rhynedahll said:


> I don't think it's quite that simple. I have 145 Epic Fantasy tags on one of my novels and it doesn't show even show up in the first hundred listings of an Epic Fantasy search.


Could that be because there are tons of books tagged as epic fantasy but not that many tagged as steampunk romance? I don't know. I do know I don't show up in the first few pages of paranormal romance which is a more popular group. I'd need lots of tags to appear in the first pages there.


----------



## Rhynedahll

CJArcher said:


> Could that be because there are tons of books tagged as epic fantasy but not that many tagged as steampunk romance? I don't know. I do know I don't show up in the first few pages of paranormal romance which is a more popular group. I'd need lots of tags to appear in the first pages there.


I think the problem is the "Relevance" sort algorithm. Whatever it takes into account, the prime component is not tags.

My 145 tagged Epic Fantasy is #7 on the list of items tagged with that tag.

I have wondered if it is necessary to have the key words "epic fantasy" in the description.


----------



## Kathelm

I'd like to get in on some tagging action.  Link is in my sig.  I'll start working on the backlog presently.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Kathelm said:


> I'd like to get in on some tagging action. Link is in my sig. I'll start working on the backlog presently.


I tagged your book.  Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Kathelm said:


> I'd like to get in on some tagging action. Link is in my sig. I'll start working on the backlog presently.


Welcome to the thread!

You're tagged.


----------



## Mark Adair

Kathelm said:


> I'd like to get in on some tagging action. Link is in my sig. I'll start working on the backlog presently.


Tagged you. You can tag mine at http://www.amazon.com/The-Fathers-Child-ebook/dp/B004DCB3W0 and http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Fathers-Child/dp/B004DCB3W0. Thanks.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Kelvin x 2
Sky Pirate
Isaac x 4
Aaron x 3
Sybil x 3
Exercise in Futility


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Doomed Muse said:


> I think I'm caught up again.
> 
> Gertie- some of your books in the UK don't have tags yet? Just FYI.


They should all have tags since they've been up and tagged for months. Sometimes UK tags just don't show and you have to go back in maybe two or three times. Just had that problem again myself.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kathelm said:


> I'd like to get in on some tagging action. Link is in my sig. I'll start working on the backlog presently.


Tagged you and welcome. Just go back about six pages and tag forward from there. You'll catch all the active taggers eventually.


----------



## Harry Shannon

Got you Steve, Sybil, Abigail, Kathelm

Night all


----------



## Deb Baker

Caught up through page 386. Working forward. Thanks for the tags.


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Steve Thomas


----------



## Ricky Sides

Sometimes I have to refresh the page several times.


----------



## Karen Fenech

I have now also tagged:

CJ Archer

Annie Bellel / Ann Marie buhl (Doomed Muse)

Thanks to all in advance for tags.  I greatly appreciate it.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## DHammons

Tagged today:

Eileen Muller
Cathryn Grant
Kelvin
CJArcher
Isaacsweeney
Aaronpolson
Sybil Nelson (All but last one, it didn’t have any tags)
Kathelm


----------



## AmberQueen

Hi, I would appreciate tags on my book _Black Orchid Blues_. The link is: http://amzn.to/hv56FN

Thanks a bunch. Now I'll go happily tagging along!


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged Black Orchid Blues. Kewl cover! Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Kathelm

Figured I'd start by returning the favor on everyone who posted after me.  It would also seem the the gift card I received for Christmas got a bit smaller.  What an evil scheme this thread is.


----------



## aaronpolson

Thanks everyone, I'm still plugging away at the backlog...


----------



## Paul J Coleman

Ok, tagged from 382 onward. I have this thread on Notify.

Please give some tag love to my good friend Jack:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004G092AY/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged:

LC Evans, I got your new one.  All the best with it!

Misha Crews, I went back to check and I had tagged your books. 

Lucy Kevin, I went back to check yours as well and had tagged them.

Steve Thomas

Thank you to all who have tagged my books and thanks in advance to new taggers.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Sybil Nelson

I'm starting to tag now. I'm going to work backwards. How do I know what to tag for people?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

melcom said:


> Tagged learnmegood.
> Thanks to all who tagged me!
> All caught up now.
> Mel


How do you like smashwords, Mel. I have heard this but don't know much. Is it similar to Amazon and BN digital platform!
Thanks and wish you all the best.

drdln-Nonfiction


----------



## Cathryn Grant

Thanks all for the tags. Here are my latest:

Lori Devoti
R. Doug
scififan
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Harry Shannon


----------



## kahuna

Dear

Amber Queen
Harry Shannon
Mark Adair
aaronpaulson
Sybil Nelson
Abigail
CJARCHER
Kathelm
Doomed Muse
isaacsweeny
Helen Hanson
David Alderman
Kelvin
Kerylr
Catherine Grant
Dee Ernst
Arthur Slade
Jamie Sedgwick
Debi F
Leigh Saundeers
Chrifive
Lucy Kevin
Misha Crews
Jowitch21
Viki Keire
Phil Edwards

I went to the amazon page for your book and tagged your product tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me "relationships," "love," "sexuality," "romance," "erotica," "psychology," "self help," "spirituality," "passion," "erotic," "sensual," "lovers," and "health."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## David N. Alderman

Okay, I'm all caught up for the evening. Welcome to the new people!


----------



## Laura Lond

Wow, lots of new books to tag!! Caught up again.

Here is the list of my books for those new to the thread:

My Sparkling Misfortune (The Lakeland Knight)

The Journey (The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres)
The Palace (The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres)
The Battle (The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres)

The Magic Bracelet

Thanks!!


----------



## Paul J Coleman

Laura Lond said:


> Wow, lots of new books to tag!! Caught up again.
> 
> Here is the list of my books for those new to the thread:
> 
> My Sparkling Misfortune (The Lakeland Knight)
> 
> The Journey (The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres)
> The Palace (The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres)
> The Battle (The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres)
> 
> The Magic Bracelet
> 
> Thanks!!


Laura, tagged all your books. Meow! ;-)

Paul


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

James N. Powell
Laura Lond
Persia Walker
Paul J Coleman


----------



## 28612

Phew! Caught up by tagging:

Arthur x3
LC x5
David A x4 (went back and got science fiction)
Annie/Anne Marie x3
Tracey A x4 (I joined while you were sick and so many were so concerned for you- so glad to hear of your recovery!)
Mike F x2
Joe C
Mackenzie
Willie's new
LB x2
Willie's vamps
Jamie x6 (had US Karma, but UK Karma wouldn't let me tag)
Cathryn G
Donna's new one (yeah!) with requested tags
Kelvin x2
CJ
Isaac x4
Aaron x3
Sybil x3 (Twin Shorts had no tags)
Kathelm
AmberQueen x4
Paul
Dr. Dhillon x6

Doug wrote:


> If your book has already been listed, please don't keep relisting links to it in the body of your message


Doug, I list mine for 2 reasons -- not all my titles will fit in the sig & I find the link lists easier to work through than either sigs or a link to an Amazon page ... but that's just me. Shrug.

Thanks in advance for all tag-backs!

~~ Newish, but the regular taggers probably already have them~~
WEDDING PARTY
http://www.amazon.com/Wedding-Party-ebook/dp/B004K1FICU/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1295660680&sr=1-17

GRADY'S WEDDING
http://www.amazon.com/Gradys-Wedding-ebook/dp/B004K1FIB6/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1295660680&sr=1-18

~~ Rest of the list for newbies ~~

ALMOST A BRIDE
http://www.amazon.com/Almost-Bride-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58Z2/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-3

PRINCIPAL OF LOVE
http://www.amazon.com/Principal-Love-Seasons-Small-ebook/dp/B004C44NOY/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-15

MATCH MADE IN WYOMING
http://www.amazon.com/Match-Made-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58V6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-4

PRELUDE TO A WEDDING
http://www.amazon.com/Prelude-Wedding-ebook/dp/B0044XUZ72/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-9

STRANGER IN THE FAMILY
http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00457VKIA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-1

RODEO NIGHTS
http://www.amazon.com/Rodeo-Nights-ebook/dp/B004CFBIO6/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-16

NOT A FAMILY MAN
http://www.amazon.com/Not-a-Family-Man-ebook/dp/B004BDOVZW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-8

MY HEART REMEMBERS
http://www.amazon.com/Heart-Remembers-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58U2/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-10

A NEW WORLD
http://www.amazon.com/A-New-World-ebook/dp/B004DL0LDS/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-5

THE RANCHER MEETS HIS MATCH
http://www.amazon.com/Rancher-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004BDOTYU/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-11

WIDOW WOMAN
http://www.amazon.com/Widow-Woman-ebook/dp/B00457VKIK/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-6

HOOPS
http://www.amazon.com/Hoops-ebook/dp/B004CFBIPK/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-14

A STRANGER TO LOVE
http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004BDP94E/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-13

THE GAMES
http://www.amazon.com/The-Games-ebook/dp/B004BSH1TU/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-12

LOST AND FOUND GAMES
http://www.amazon.com/Found-Groom-Place-Called-ebook/dp/B00457VKJY/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-7


----------



## Paul J Coleman

Patricia,

Just tagged all your books.

PS: Meow! ;-)

Paul


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Welcome to the thread new authors.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Sybil Nelson said:


> I'm starting to tag now. I'm going to work backwards. How do I know what to tag for people?


Sybil, after clicking the link to the book's page, tap 'tt' on your keyboard and a tagging box will appear. Choose the tags below the box and click save.

Hi, all!
I tagged:
Issac
Aaron
Sybil
Kathelm
Amber
Paul

All books, all tags.

Welcome to the thread! Please tag me in return. Thanks!

Mountain Laurel

The Merry-Go-Round

The Merry-Go-Round

~Donna~


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Lots of new authors.  Congrats on your books.  All caught up . . . for now.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good morning All!

I just tagged:

AmberQueen - Black Orchid Blues
Dr. Sukhraj S. Dhillon x5 (though some had very few tags)

Thanks to everyone that has tagged mine!


----------



## aaronpolson

Another three pages done...whew.  (I got yours, Donna).  Thanks again, all.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Quite a few new ones this morning.

Tagged:

Aaron x3
Kathelm
Amber
Paul Coleman
Kahuna - requested tags
Dhillon x6

Thanks to everyone who has tagged mine.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Persia and Paul.

Great cover, Persia. Are you going to put that out in ebook?


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up! Here's hoping the country-wide blizzard encourages people to load up those Kindles! 
Lori


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up -- nice to see more newcomers to the thread. Welcome


----------



## Amyshojai

Got all the new ones. Welcome! 

If you've already tagged mine, THANKS! If not, appreciate the tag love on the below books--especially the print versions.

best,
amy


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Donna Fasano


----------



## JDChev

All caught up once again!

Also, in case anyone missed it (sorry if I sound like broken record), I had to resubmit and republish my Guide below due to a cover image that Amazon deemed "too racey" (a little warning for others).

Of course I lost my almost 150+ tags when I did that so if you guys have a moment and could re-tag for me it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks all!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Have tagged 'Guide"


----------



## Cathryn Grant

Hi everyone,

Catching up, just tagged:

aaronpolson
Mackenzie Morgan
Patricia McLinn
Laura Lond
David N. Alderman
drdln (dr s dhillon)
sybil nelson


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

This thread is busy busy busy! We'll hit 400 soon...

Just caught up on:

Aaron Polson -- all 3
Sybil Nelson -- 4
Kathelm
Amber Queen -- all 4
Paul J. Coleman
Drdln -- all 5


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Just want to make sure all you taggers know that if you press the "*t*" button *twice* when going to any Amazon book page, it will take you right to the tag section.


----------



## Jowitch21

Popped in to do some tagging

good luck everyone


----------



## Christopher Bunn

I wonder if I can outsource my tagging? Okay, all caught up again and I'm only in moderate physical pain as a result. I'd appreciate any new folks dropping by and tagging my two. Thanks!

Tagged:
P. McLinn
M. Morgan
A. Slade (hey, I love those covers)
LC Evans - Blood Bay, Talented Horsewoman, Night Camp, Jobless Recovery
Scarsbrook - Dr. Faustus, Christopher Marlowe
D. Alderman
V. Daniels - Angel Fire
A. Bellet
A. Buhl
D. Conifer - Wrecker
T. Alley
M. Frost
M. Romana - Straight Lace
JD Chevaliere
S. Silkin - Forbidden Stories, Telescope, Lucky
W. Meikle - Culloden
Gschwandtner (you have an awesome last name)
J. Sedgwick
D. Hammons
K. Blackmore - Boatman, English
EM Muller
K Raist
C Grant
D Ernst
K O'Ralph
CJ Archer
William LK
I. Sweeney
A Polson
S Nelson
L DuBois
S Thomas
P Walker - Orchid
S Dhillon
H Shannon


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up!   Thanks for the tags everyone!

And Joe Chiappetta, thanks for the tip. I was going into the book page, scrolling down, and clicking on the 'See More Tags' option to open them all up before tagging.


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Thanks all. It's going to take me a while to catch up, but I'm working on it. Do I need to list everyone I'm tagging?


----------



## Miriam Minger

Tagged today:

Dr. Dhillon
Sybil Nelson
Paul Coleman
Aaron Polson
Cathryn Grant
Christopher Bunn
Persia Walker (beautiful covers)
Steve Thomas

Thanks in advance for the tags in return.

Miriam Minger

If you would please also tag my book below:

http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Son-ebook/dp/B0041VYNL6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1296598398&sr=1-1


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sybil Nelson said:


> Thanks all. It's going to take me a while to catch up, but I'm working on it. Do I need to list everyone I'm tagging?


Just go back about six pages and tag forward from there.

You don't have to list them if you don't want to. It might be helpful to you to keep a separate list just for your own tracking purposes.

At least say that you've tagged a certain page or that you've caught up. If you don't post, the newbies won't find you.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Doesn't take long to get behind does it.  Aaron I tagged you x 3; Sybil x 4; Steve got you; Persia got you, Paul I tagged everything except James Patterson on yours as we've discussed before that we don't tag names unless they are the author in questions.

Welcome to everyone and thanks for tagging back.

Linda


----------



## Paul J Coleman

Linda S. Prather Author said:


> Doesn't take long to get behind does it. Aaron I tagged you x 3; Sybil x 4; Steve got you; Persia got you, Paul I tagged everything except James Patterson on yours as we've discussed before that we don't tag names unless they are the author in questions.
> 
> Welcome to everyone and thanks for tagging back.
> 
> Linda


Hi Linda. No worries. Thanks.

Ok, just tagged everything in sight. Thanks people. 

Paul


----------



## kahuna

cablewgaf
James Roy Daley
Mobashar Qureshi
Jay Bell
moondog
Al WATT

Barbara Silksstone
Raymond Bean
Julie Ortolong
David Greene

I went to the amazon page for your book and tagged your product tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me "relationships," "love," "sexuality," "romance," "erotica," "psychology," "self help," "spirituality," "passion," "erotic," "sensual," "lovers," and "health."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

AmberQueen x 4
Maestro
drdln x 6


----------



## Learnmegood

Got Persia, Aaron, Sybil, Jack (via Paul), Dr. D, and MacKenzie.


----------



## Harry Shannon

Working on it again, thanks guys.


----------



## Dean Murray

I'm very late to the party, and I don't know the protocol. Just in case it's ok for me to list more than one, here's my work, starting with the most important and working down-any tagging anyone would be willing to do would be appreciated.

I'll go start working my way through the master list on page 326.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004I8WPTY
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004CLYGPI
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HB1B10
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HKIMVS
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004H8FZTC
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004C44MPO

Thanks,

Dean


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Dean Murray x 6


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dean Murray said:


> I'm very late to the party, and I don't know the protocol. Just in case it's ok for me to list more than one, here's my work, starting with the most important and working down-any tagging anyone would be willing to do would be appreciated.
> 
> I'll go start working my way through the master list on page 326.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004I8WPTY
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004CLYGPI
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HB1B10
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HKIMVS
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004H8FZTC
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004C44MPO
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dean


Tagged them all Dean and welcome.

A lot of the people on that list have dropped out. We recommend that you go back about six pages and tag forward from there so you catch all the active taggers.


----------



## Paul J Coleman

Dean Murray said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004I8WPTY
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004CLYGPI
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HB1B10
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HKIMVS
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004H8FZTC
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004C44MPO
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dean


Tagged!

Paul


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Dean, got all of yours. Welcome!


----------



## Harry Shannon

Got you too, Dean


----------



## Dean Murray

Thanks, guys.  I'll jump back and start with the active people.

Just did Liam.judge


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just go back about six pages and tag forward from there.
> 
> You don't have to list them if you don't want to. It might be helpful to you to keep a separate list just for your own tracking purposes.
> 
> At least say that you've tagged a certain page or that you've caught up. If you don't post, the newbies won't find you.


Okay, Thanks. How do you guys do this so quickly?


----------



## Dean Murray

got
Mackenzie Morgan x2
R Doug
Rhynedhall x5
Amyshojai x 5
KerylR
Arthur Slade x 3
doomed Muse

skipped down to catch the people who tagged me before I had to go to bed:

Margaret Lake x 7
Paul Coleman
Harry Shannon x8
Sybil x 4

I'll check back tomorrow for anyone that mentions they've tagged me, and get them then-didn't realize this was going to be so time consuming.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up again.

Dean: you might want to put links to your books in your sig.


----------



## Victorine

All caught up again!  

Vicki


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good morning folks!

I hope everyone is warm and safe this chilly morning.

I've re-tagged Guide.

Tagged Dean x5. Thanks for tagging mine!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.   Welcome to the thread Dean.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Dean x 6.  All caught up.  Have a great day, and thanks for tagging back.


Linda


----------



## StevenSavile

Could do with some tag love:

http://www.amazon.com/Of-Time-and-Dust-ebook/dp/B004GUSE6M/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1

http://www.amazon.com/Missing-Reardon-Supernatual-Mystery-ebook/dp/B004LLIYNO/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_2

http://www.amazon.com/Hollow-Stories-Greyfriars-Gentlemans-ebook/dp/B004LROTP0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=digital-text&qid=1296652496&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Houdinis-Last-Illusion-ebook/dp/B004LLIX4Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=digital-text&qid=1296652523&sr=1-1

(and yep, aware of the typo on Supernatural, just waiting for the dtp to fix it)

Off to tag up to date. I could be some time.


----------



## Rhynedahll

StevenSavile said:


> Could do with some tag love:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Of-Time-and-Dust-ebook/dp/B004GUSE6M/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Missing-Reardon-Supernatual-Mystery-ebook/dp/B004LLIYNO/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_2
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Hollow-Stories-Greyfriars-Gentlemans-ebook/dp/B004LROTP0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=digital-text&qid=1296652496&sr=1-1
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Houdinis-Last-Illusion-ebook/dp/B004LLIX4Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=digital-text&qid=1296652523&sr=1-1
> 
> (and yep, aware of the typo on Supernatural, just waiting for the dtp to fix it)
> 
> Off to tag up to date. I could be some time.


Tagged, except for the last one, which shows no tags.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

StevenSavile said:


> Could do with some tag love:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Of-Time-and-Dust-ebook/dp/B004GUSE6M/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Missing-Reardon-Supernatual-Mystery-ebook/dp/B004LLIYNO/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_2
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Hollow-Stories-Greyfriars-Gentlemans-ebook/dp/B004LROTP0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=digital-text&qid=1296652496&sr=1-1
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Houdinis-Last-Illusion-ebook/dp/B004LLIX4Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=digital-text&qid=1296652523&sr=1-1
> 
> (and yep, aware of the typo on Supernatural, just waiting for the dtp to fix it)
> 
> Off to tag up to date. I could be some time.


Hi, Steven and welcome to the thread. There were no tags on Houdini. Please let us know when you've added tags so we can go back and tag that one.

We recommend that you just go back six pages and start tagging forward from there. That way you won't be tagging people who have dropped out and you will catch the active taggers.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Dean x6
Steven x3 (no tags on Houdinis. I'll catch that one later.)

Had already tagged everyone else.

Thanks for all the tags, and welcome to all the new people.


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up! I got Dean and Steven, except as others have said the Houdini book which had no tags.
Lori


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up except for the tag-less ones, will get on the next go-round.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Tagged Dean and Paul.


----------



## Sybil Nelson

I decided to start a list so I can keep track.
Tagged
Jan Hurst
JD chevaliere
Cathryn Grant
Mg Scarsbrook
Joe chiapetta
JD Royston
Christopher Bunn
Anne Marie Buhl
Annie Bellet
David Alderman
Miriam Minger
Margaret Lake
Lexy Harper
Ricky sides
Lor Devoti
Linda Prather
Paul J Coleman
James Powell
Amy Shojai
William Meikle


----------



## StevenSavile

Really no tags? Damn you guys must have been superfast - I'd just done them as I posted up here. Will go back and check, and then update when I've caught up with the last 6 pages... I ahh... went much further back and thought it might take about a year to catch up!


----------



## Rhynedahll

StevenSavile said:


> Really no tags? d*mn you guys must have been superfast - I'd just done them as I posted up here. Will go back and check, and then update when I've caught up with the last 6 pages... I ahh... went much further back and thought it might take about a year to catch up!


I just looked again. Still no tags on Houdini.


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged:

Persia Walker

Sybil Nelson

Paul Coleman

I went back to check and I had already tagged but hadn't mentioned:

Phil Edwards

Leigh Saunders

Miriam - Doomed Son 

Thank you to all who have tagged my books and thanks in advance to new taggers.

Karen


----------



## Paul J Coleman

Hey guys,

Caught up.  Just tagged everything in sight. ;-)

Paul


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you, Paul.


----------



## Paul J Coleman

Amyshojai said:


> Got you, Paul.


Thanks Amy.

Paul


----------



## Paul J Coleman

Doomed Muse said:


> Caught up, except for a couple where tags either aren't there or weren't showing up? Happened on one that people are already mentioning and for one book from Dean Murray. I'll try again on Dean's stuff when my internet is less choked (it sure hates me opening 10+ tabs, lol).


The tags seem to be going a little crazy. My tags went from 28, to 21, now 31. Strange!

Paul


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Cathryn Grant
DonnaFaz (latest book)
Kelvin
CJArcher
isaac sweeney (all books)
aaronpolson (all books)
Sybil Nelson (all books)
Kathelm
AmberQueen (all books)
Paul J Coleman's friend Jack
drdln (dr s dhillon)
Dean Murray (all books)
StevenSavile


----------



## StevenSavile

Been back in and hopefully Houdini now has tags... thanks folks!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with:

Dean Murray -- all books

Steve Savile -- all books

Welcome to the thread, guys!


----------



## Rhynedahll

StevenSavile said:


> Been back in and hopefully Houdini now has tags... thanks folks!


Got them tagged!


----------



## DonnaFaz

Sybil Nelson said:


> Thanks all. It's going to take me a while to catch up, but I'm working on it. Do I need to list everyone I'm tagging?


Some people do. Some people don't. It's up to you. The general rule here is, you tag every book that comes through because everyone who comes here should be tagging yours. Everyone tags everyone. We're all IT. LOL

I have got to work on getting my new book in my siggie line. *sigh*

Modified to add: I'm all caught up!

~Donna~


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged (minus tags referencing other authors):

Steven Savile, Steve Lockley, Neil Jacks
Steven Savile, Steve Lockley
Steven Savile x 2


----------



## KatieKlein

All caught up!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

StevenSavile said:


> Been back in and hopefully Houdini now has tags... thanks folks!


Done.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Welcome to the thread Steven.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Please tag me. Thanks!

Firefly Island: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003FGXLHU
Flaming Dove: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004089EPA
The Gods of Dream: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004H1TAA4
Eye of the Wizard (new!): https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004LLIC3Q

Daniel


----------



## David N. Alderman

Just caught up!

By the way, Daniel, _Eye of the Wizard_ has no tags yet. Let me know when you've put some in there and I'll go back and tag that one.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Daniel.   Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your new one, Daniel. Good luck.


----------



## David N. Alderman

Just tagged the new one, Daniel. Best of luck!


----------



## StevenSavile

caught up with the past six pages, as instructed. 

Daniel, I really like that Eye of the Wizard cover!


----------



## CJArcher

THanks for the tags everyone.  I've now caught many who posted since my last post a few days ago.  Cheers.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Got your new one, Daniel. Congratulations!


----------



## JDChev

All caught up again!

Thanks for everyone that has taken the time to tag my books, it's very much appreciated.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Dean x 6
Steven x 4


----------



## Valmore Daniels

tagged everyone on pg 392


----------



## DHammons

All caught up. Tagged:

AmberQueen
drdln (dr s dhillon)
kahuna
Dean Murray
StevenSavile
Paul J Coleman


----------



## LCEvans

Okay, tagged back about 4 more pages. I'll stop in again tomorrow. Thanks for the tags.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Rhynedahll said:


> I just tagged:
> Dr. Sukhraj S. Dhillon x5 (though some had very few tags)
> Thanks to everyone that has tagged mine!


Thanks Rhynedahll for the tag. I will do that when I can figure out. I still don't know the value of tag. Wish you and other authors the very best.
drdln-Nonfiction


----------



## Dean Murray

D.A. Boulter said:


> Caught up again.
> 
> Dean: you might want to put links to your books in your sig.


Starting again for the night-thanks thought about it last night and just plain ran out of time. I think I've got it figured out now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dean, went through your siggy and tagged everything.


----------



## Dean Murray

Thanks everyone.  I'm caught up to here now.  Quick question, I had a couple I was pretty sure I'd tagged, but I checked to make sure, and they weren't showing check marks next to them.  Do the check marks reset after 24 hours or is there a secret like not shutting the browser tab for a while after you click them?


----------



## MrMiracle

Since I'll be traveling for much of the upcoming week, I decided to catch up a little early.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Dean Murray said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm caught up to here now. Quick question, I had a couple I was pretty sure I'd tagged, but I checked to make sure, and they weren't showing check marks next to them. Do the check marks reset after 24 hours or is there a secret like not shutting the browser tab for a while after you click them?


Amazon works in mysterious ways. There are tag eating gremlins, I believe.

And I'm all caught up again. Congrats on your new book, Daniel.


----------



## Paul J Coleman

D.A. Boulter said:


> Amazon works in mysterious ways. There are tag eating gremlins, I believe.


Absolutely agree with you. Strange stuff.

Ok, tagged you all. Thanks. 

Paul


----------



## Rhynedahll

Happy tagging everyone!

Looks like I'm still caught up this morning!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Phew. A lot of catching up to do. Writing is getting in the way of tagging. 

Have tagged:
David Aldeman x 2
Sybil Nelson
Paul Coleman
Dean Murray x 6
Mgscarsbrook
Drdln x 6

Would appreciate tags on my latest children's book _Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the kidnapped mouse_. it is for 7 - 12 yrs - a humorous, animal, detective story which is also educational (a librarian's nightmare)

http://www.amazon.com/Leon-Chameleon-kidnapped-mouse-ebook/dp/B004LRPRFQ/ref=pd_rhf_p_img_1


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Steven, got all of yours including Houdini.  Daniel got your new one--Congrats.  Seems like there was someone else new or with a new book but I fogot.  Anyway--I'm all caught up again.  Have a nice Thursday!


Linda


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Steve - Houdinis
Daniel - Eye of the Wizard 

Jan - there weren't any tags on Leon Chameleon, PI. I'll try again later.


----------



## JenniferShirk

Wow! So many new faces! Hi and congrats!

Just tagged:

Aaron P
Sybil Nelson
Kathelm
Amberqueen
Paul's friend Jack
drdln
Dean Murray
Steven Savile

All caught up now. 

Thanks for all the tags back too!  I really appreciate it.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Mackenzie Morgan said:


> Tagged:
> 
> Steve - Houdinis
> Daniel - Eye of the Wizard
> 
> Jan - there weren't any tags on Leon Chameleon, PI. I'll try again later.


Have just had a look for tags and they were there - have to get Leon on to _the case of the missing tags_!

http://www.amazon.com/Leon-Chameleon-kidnapped-mouse-ebook/dp/B004LRPRFQ/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_5


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!
Lori


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged:

Dean Murray

Steve Saville - now also the new ones you mentioned including Houdinis

Cathryn Grant

Would appreciate tags in return.  Thanks so much.  Thanks to all who have already tagged my books. Much appreciated.

Karen


----------



## Gertie Kindle

D.A. Boulter said:


> Amazon works in mysterious ways. There are tag eating gremlins, I believe.
> 
> And I'm all caught up again. Congrats on your new book, Daniel.


There's no question in my mind at all. I see some of my tags disappearing and when I check to see if anyone has downvoted, they haven't. Then at other times, my tag count stalls and then leaps up. If that isn't gremlins, I don't know what is.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leon is tagged, Jan. Good luck.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Jan, I tagged Leon.  Congrats on this new release!

Karen


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Tagged today so far
Scott Cleveland
Valmore Daniels
David Hammons
LC Evans
Sukhraj Dhillon
Dean Murray
David Wuenshe
D.A. Boulter


----------



## daveconifer

Tagged and bagged.

Leon
Jack Klak
Dean Murray x 6
Steven Saville x 3 (how did I not already have these tagged?)
Sybil Nelson x  4 (how did I not already have these tagged?)
Eye of the Wizard


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks everyone for tagging Leon.  
I don't know what happens to these tags. I spent a lot of time putting them in the order which I felt were the most important, but now they are all over the place. Ah well.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Thanks everyone for tagging Leon.
> I don't know what happens to these tags. I spent a lot of time putting them in the order which I felt were the most important, but now they are all over the place. Ah well.


I tagged Leon, but only 4 tags were displayed. I refreshed the page a couple of times, but no others appeared.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Thanks everyone for tagging Leon.
> I don't know what happens to these tags. I spent a lot of time putting them in the order which I felt were the most important, but now they are all over the place. Ah well.


They list them alphabetically when you enter them and then as people tag, the highest tags are listed first.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> They list them alphabetically when you enter them and then as people tag, the highest tags are listed first.


Oh. I did not know that.  Thank you.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

isaacsweeney: all four
aaronpolson: all three
Sybil Nelson: all four
Kathelm
Paul J Coleman: Jack Klak
drdln (dr s dhillon): all six
JDChev: checked, but had it
Dean Murray: all six
StevenSavile: all four
Daniel Arenson: Eye of the Wizard (had the others)

All caught up again.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Jan, I got Leon,but there were only 4 tags visible. If you add any more, let us know.


----------



## spiritualtramp

Wow, this is a cool idea.

I have five short stories on Amazon right now that I would love for people to tag.

Here's a link to my author page. http://www.amazon.com/Scott-Roche/e/B004KS1U6Q/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1

I will start working on this myself.


----------



## spiritualtramp

Rhynedahll
Margaret Lake
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Andrew Ashling
Dave Conifer

Tagged.


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up to here again. Welcome to all the newcomers


----------



## Amyshojai

Got yours, Spiritualtramp. Congrats!


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*:

Jan Hurst-Nicholson (caught up on a couple missed)
Valmore Daniles (Angel Fire)
Deb Baker (caught up on a couple not done yet, + print)
Rhyendahll (French edition)
Ricky Sides (Claws - Kindle + print)
Scififan (Barok's Exodus)
LeighSaunders
Chrifive
JDChev (new + redo)
Arthur Slade (all in multiple formats)
LCEvans (new one)
David N Alderman (both Kindle + print)
Doomed Muse
MikeFrostBooks (Kindle + print)
Williemeikle (new one Kindle + print)
LB Gschwandter (Page Truly Kindle -no tags for print)
StaceyWB (Caught up on newer ones Kindle + print where possible)
CateAdams
mgscarsbrook (newest one multiple formats)
Jamie Sedgwick (newest ones)
Cathryn Grant
Kelvin
CJArcher
isaacsweeney
Harry Shannon (some I hadn't gotten before for some reason)
aaronpolson (Kindle + print where possible)
Sibyl Nelson (Kindle + print where possible)
Kathelm (Kindle + print)
AmberQueen
Paul J Coleman
Dean Murray
drdln (dr s dhillon)
spiritualtramp

Should be all caught up again! 
If you haven't had the chance, please tag *Flank Hawk * (Kindle + print).
See signature below for links. Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your short stories, Scott. Welcome to the thread.

We recommend you go back about six pages and tag forward from there so you catch all the active taggers.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Mackenzie Morgan said:


> Jan, I got Leon,but there were only 4 tags visible. If you add any more, let us know.


Thanks. I think the tags are playing hide and seek as there were 17 when I looked


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Janet Hurst-Nicholson, Barbara McGuire x 2
Scott Roche x 5


----------



## Rhynedahll

spiritualtramp said:


> Rhynedahll
> Margaret Lake
> Jan Hurst-Nicholson
> Andrew Ashling
> Dave Conifer
> 
> Tagged.


Tagged your Short Stories (x4)

Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> They list them alphabetically when you enter them and then as people tag, the highest tags are listed first.


Just had another look and they begin detective, animal, kidnapping, kids (not my tag) humor, adventure ... so it doesn't look like it is alphabetical. But they are starting with the highest tags. All the best laid plans ....


----------



## Paul J Coleman

Hey guys,

I think I found the cause of the disappearing tags:


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Paul J Coleman said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I think I found the cause of the disappearing tags:


LOL! Could be the idea for a new story

By the way, caught up with:

Daniel Arenson -- new one
Jan Hurst-Nicholson -- new one
Scott Roche -- all 5 short stories


----------



## Amyshojai

Paul J Coleman said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I think I found the cause of the disappearing tags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the H is that thing? Looks like photoshop exploded! Way kewl!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Yep, as we suspected ... gremlins.


----------



## David N. Alderman

Paul J Coleman said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I think I found the cause of the disappearing tags:


That thing is going to give me nightmares. 

Anyway, I'm all caught up for the day. This is pretty easy to keep a handle on as long as I do it each day as opposed to waiting until the weekend.


----------



## Sebastian Kirby

Hi

Just tagged:

David Conifer Wrecker
Jan Hirst Nicholson The Breakdown
Jonas Rhynedahll  Magicin
Margaret Lake Only In My Dream
Mackenzie Morgan A Shot In hte DArk
Scott Roche Fetch
William Meikle The Invasion

Would appreciate some help with 'Take No More'.

Best wishes

Seb


----------



## Rhynedahll

Sebastian Kirby said:


> Hi
> 
> Just tagged:
> 
> David Conifer Wrecker
> Jan Hirst Nicholson The Breakdown
> Jonas Rhynedahll Magicin
> Margaret Lake Only In My Dream
> Mackenzie Morgan A Shot In hte DArk
> Scott Roche Fetch
> William Meikle The Invasion
> 
> Would appreciate some help with 'Take No More'.
> 
> Best wishes
> 
> Seb


Hi, Seb. I had alread tagged Take No More, but there were a couple of tags that were new to me, so I tagged them.


----------



## aaronpolson

Catching up...good idea about outsourcing this thing.  My index finger is sprained...


----------



## Sybil Nelson

I'm starting to click on books and see that I've already tagged them.

Just tagged
Rhynedahl
Annie Bellet
Leon Chameleon
Makenzie Morgan
Jennifer Shirk
Karen French
Sibel Hodge
David Conifer


----------



## StevenSavile

Tagged up to Sebastian Kirby...

wrist cramp is setting in... there's a LOT of you


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Tagged up to pg 394


----------



## Miriam Minger

Tagged today:

Dean Murray
L.C. Evans
Seb
Scott Roche
Steve Savile

Good luck with all your titles!

Thanks in advance for the tag backs.

Would you please also tag my book Blood Son:

http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Son-ebook/dp/B0041VYNL6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1296769619&sr=1-1

Miriam Minger


----------



## OliverCrommer

I'm playing catch up right now. Tagged, Valmore, Miriam, Sybil and Steven.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.   Welcome to the thread all you new folks. Jan, congratulations on the new release.


----------



## ScottLCollins

All right, I'm back. I'll get to work going back through the posts I missed to catch up on everyone since I was last here. Any tags back would be appreciated, especially the "kindle authors" tag. I've got some other kind of random tags that are outranking that one (which I personally think is a better tag).


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Seb, there were some tags that needed to be retagged.

Aaron, got all yours. Just go back six pages and tag forward from there to catch all he active taggers.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Tagged everyone on p 393 and hope I did it right.  If not let me know. Thanks to all those who tagged me. Wish you all the very best.


----------



## Phil Edwards

Hi all.

I'm caught up. I've also put out a new book: Murder In Sarasota (A Jake Russo Mystery)

It would be great if you hit that in addition to Cloud Crash (A Cal Stevens Novel)

Both are in my sig.

In addition to all my previous ones, this session, I newly tagged all books for...

ScottLCollins
JasonWChan
MiriamMinger
StevenSaville
SybilNelson
AaronPolson
DavidAlderman
PaulJColeman
TWErvin2
SpiritualTramp
DaveConifer
Linda S Prather
Doomed Muse
MrMiracle
Dean Murray
DRDLN
LcEvans
DHammons
JDChev
CJ Archer
David N Alderman
Daniel Arenson (had missed one)
Katie Klein
HarryShannon
LearnMeGood
Kathelm
Abigail
Kelvin
Ericbt
DeeErnst


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

M.C. Walker
Phil Edwards


----------



## Rhynedahll

Phil, got your new one tagged. Congratulations!


----------



## Amyshojai

Phil, got your new one. All caught up...

Is everyone home from work due to weather, and furiously churning out new books? Or buying 'em?


----------



## Ricky Sides

Rhynedahll said:


> Phil, got your new one tagged. Congratulations!


Me too!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Rhynedahll said:


> Phil, got your new one tagged. Congratulations!


Me, three!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Karen Fenech

Phil, I've also now tagged your new one, Murder in Sarasota.  Congratulations on the new release!

Karen


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up again -- we're moving fast today


----------



## Dee Ernst

Just got the last 5 pages...thanks for recipro-tagging
Dee


----------



## Ashley Lynn Willis

Okay, I'm going to try and tag everyone who is on this current page because I'm trying to figure out what the fuss with tagging is all about.  But to have almost 400 pages devoted to it, I figure it must be important.  Here goes...


----------



## Rhynedahll

Ashley Lynn Willis said:


> Okay, I'm going to try and tag everyone who is on this current page because I'm trying to figure out what the fuss with tagging is all about. But to have almost 400 pages devoted to it, I figure it must be important. Here goes...


Post a link to your own books so we can tag them!


----------



## Ashley Lynn Willis

I've written two books, but won't release them for a year or two.  I'm just trying to figure out the business side of publishing, but thanks for offering.    So if I select "Agree with all these tags."  Will it automatically check all the shown tags for me?  And is that a good thing?


----------



## TWErvin2

Ashley Lynn Willis said:


> I've written two books, but won't release them for a year or two. I'm just trying to figure out the business side of publishing, but thanks for offering.  So if I select "Agree with all these tags." Will it automatically check all the shown tags for me? And is that a good thing?


You generally select (click) for each tag and then click agree. Good luck getting your novel's completed/released!

Terry


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*:

Jason W. Chan
Phil Edwards (new one)

Caught up!

If you haven't had the chance yet, please tag Flank Hawk. See signature below for links (Kindle + print)
Thanks!


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Hello everyone!  I'm tagging...

And thanks for reciprocating


----------



## Rhynedahll

Brianna Lee McKenzie said:


> Hello everyone! I'm tagging...
> 
> And thanks for reciprocating


Hi, Brianna! Welcome to the thread!

I just checked and I've already tagged yours, apparently in another venue.


----------



## Ricky Sides

I also checked and found I'd tagged your books in the past. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Phil, Tagged and bought. The "caper" tag got me.

Brianna, tagged you and welcome to the thread.

Ashley, clicking on "agree with these tags" does nothing. When you're on the product page, press tt quickly. When the window appears, click on each one of the tags underneath then save.

To all the newbies, we recommend you go back six pages and tag forward from there to catch all the active taggers.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Rhynedahll said:


> Hi, Brianna! Welcome to the thread!
> 
> I just checked and I've already tagged yours, apparently in another venue.


 I tagged you already as well. Still love the hat!


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Thanks everyone!  I'm still tagging...please be patient with the newbie!


----------



## Karen Fenech

Brianna Mackenzie, thank you for the tags.  I have now also tagged your books.  All the best with them!

Dee Ernst, thank you for the tags.  I went back to check and I'd already tagged your book.  All the best with it!

Thanks to all who have tagged my books and thanks in advance to new taggers.

Karen


----------



## Amyshojai

Brianna, got yours. All caught up again.
amy


----------



## Dean Murray

I'm caught up through the bottom of 394-I'll do some more catching up tomorrow.


----------



## Jamie Sedgwick

Woot, I'm all caught up again! I can see I'm going to need to do this more than once a week. Thanks everyone who tagged me last time around. Some of the tags weren't working before so in case anybody missed me, here's my links:

http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Born-ebook/dp/B004KPM2MA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1296340734&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shadow-Born/dp/B004KPM2MA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1296340682&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/The-Tinkerers-Daughter-ebook/dp/B004KZPK92/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1296340734&sr=1-3
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Tinkerers-Daughter/dp/B004KZPK92/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1296340682&sr=1-4

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Darkling-Wind/dp/B004L2LJ3U/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1296340682&sr=1-3
http://www.amazon.com/The-Darkling-Wind-ebook/dp/B004L2LJ3U/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1296340734&sr=1-4

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Karma-Crossed/dp/B004GNFO8U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1296340682&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.com/Karma-Crossed-ebook/dp/B004GNFO8U/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1296340734&sr=1-2


----------



## DHammons

Tagged today:

Jan Hurst-Nicholson (new one)
Spiritualtramp
Sebastian Kirby
Jason W. Chan (you might want to create more tags)
ScottLCollins
Phil Edwards (new one)
Jamie Sedgwick


----------



## Paul J Coleman

Boom!  All caught up.  

Jack


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up again.

Possible errant tags:

Janet: For _Leon Chameleon_ Are these tags appropriate: art of living, breathing, carb, diet, fat, health, healthy living, nutrition, protein, self-help, sudarshan kriya, vegetarian, weight control, weight loss ? Looks like tags that belong on another book.

Brianna:: For _Ripple Effect_: Animal rights?

Do either of these authors want us to vote down those tags?


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Scott x5
Jan - this morning there were more tags for Leon in the US. I tagged 15 of them. Still 6 in the UK.
Seb - had already tagged yours, but there were a couple of new tags so I got them as well.
Steven x3
Jason x3 - you might want to add some more tags. If so, let us know.
Scott
Phil - tagged Murder in Sarasota - congratulations
Brianna - x2
Dean

Have a nice day.


----------



## Lori Devoti

Wow! Lots of new books to tag this time around, but I got them! 
Caught up. 
Lori


----------



## Gary Ponzo

I could use some tags for my thriller, "A Touch of Deceit." I'll go back and tag the ones above, plus keep an eye on new requests.
Thanks
Gary
[urlhttp://www.amazon.com/Touch-Deceit-Nick-Bracco-ebook/dp/B003O85YEM/ref=pd_rhf_p_img_1][/url]


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Daniel Arenson (latest book)
Jan Hurst-Nicholson (latest children's book)
spiritualtramp (all books)
Sebastian Kirby
Jason W. Chan
Phil Edwards
Brianna Lee McKenzie
Gary Ponzo


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Looks like I'm all caught up.


----------



## TWErvin2

Tagged:

Brianna Lee McKenzie

Caught up again.


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up.


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Tagged Today
Terry Ervin
Gregory Bresiger
Gary Ponzo
Jamie Sedgwick
Brianna Lee Makenzie
Steven Savile
Jason Chan
Scott Collins
Phil Edwards
R Doug Wicker
Dee Ernst


I'll do another round of tagging before I go to bed tonight.


----------



## HelenHanson

Is anyone some place warm today?  I'm in Dallas, and it's snowing like it's Green Bay.  I guess we want them to feel welcome . . .	

Friday's Specials:	

Kathelm	
Sybil Nelson	
aaronpolson	
Paul J Coleman	
Kahuna	
drdln	
AmberQueen	
StevenSavile	
Dean Murray	
Learnmegood	
spiritualtramp	
Phil Edwards	
ScottLCollins	
Sebastian Kirby	
Gary Ponzo	
Brianna Lee McKenzie	

Happy weekend!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Helen, it's 75 here. It was nice and sunny this morning but the clouds are now rolling in. February is our Spring so hopefully the cold spells are about over.


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Two days ago it was like 80 here. Now it's rainy and 50. Miserable.

Tagged Helen Hanson


----------



## Amyshojai

Helen, already tagged. I'm in Sherman (just north of Dallas) and we've got another 3 inches overnight and it's still coming. I've not been out since Tuesday.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

HelenHanson said:


> Is anyone some place warm today? I'm in Dallas, and it's snowing like it's Green Bay. I guess we want them to feel welcome . . .


Yes Helen, in CA close to 70. I moved from NC to CA in Bay area few months back because of family. Hang on snow has its own charm.

Thanks for the tag, I will do the same. Still trying to understand the value. Wish you and others the very best in 2011.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Looks like I'm still caught up to this point!


By the way, I despise winter!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Tagged everyone on pg 396


----------



## aaronpolson

Ditto.  I've been tag-happy the last couple of days, but I think I'm getting the hang of this...


----------



## ericbt

I keep telling myself to get here more often, but I just don't seem to be able to fit it in.  When I started today I was 10 pages behind, and another page was added while I was catching up.  I keep seeing the advice to go back 6 pages to get all the "active" taggers.  I consider myself active even if I can only get here once or twice a week, but six pages back would quite often miss my books.  So to the newbies:  If you only go back 6 pages, please make sure you keep coming back and pick up where you left off.  To make this easier on myself, after I post my tagging update, I right-click on the Last Post icon all the way to the right and click "Copy Link Location", then I paste that link into the list where I keep track of the people I tagged.  When I come back, I copy the link into my browser and it takes me to where I left off, (and it's usually more than 6 pages behind the current).  Thanks. 

Tagged today:
Kelvin
CJArcher
isaacsweeney
aaronpolson
Sybil Nelson
Kathelm
Paul J Coleman
drdln (dr s dhillon)
Dean Murray
StevenSavile
Daniel Arenson (Eye of the Wizard)
Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Leon Chameleon)
spiritualtramp
Jason W. Chan
ScottLCollins
Phil Edwards (Murder in Sarasota)
Brianna Lee McKenzie
Gary Ponzo


----------



## Free books for Kindle

OK I have done my weekly catch up. I am definitely getting quicker at it!

First up I have a new one:
http://www.amazon.com/Another-book-love-quotes-ebook/dp/B004LLIZJC/

and here's my previous ones (which some of the newer people may have missed):

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004IEA284/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa&kbpst-20#tags
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0048ELPBC/?tag=kbpst-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004IEA284/?tag=kbpst-20
http://www.amazon.com/Coconut-Wireless-ebook/dp/B004BLK60S/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged:

Aaron Polson

Free Books For Kindle - now also your new one

Jamie Sedgwick

Thank you for also tagging my books in return.  Thank you to all who've already tagged my books.

Karen


----------



## Free books for Kindle

Thanks Karen. Unfortunately I listed the UK link rather than the US link so it doesn't look like your tags have come through.  I've now fixed the link.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Wow! I didn't even know this was all possible. I spent the last 20 minutes going back through the pages and tagging . . . I'll come back later and do more. I appreciate any tagging of my books anyone feels like doing.

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Pendragon-Story-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004HFS448/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1293684299&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Footsteps-Time-Fantasy-Cilmeri-ebook/dp/B004KAB9GU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Prince-Time-After-Cilmeri-ebook/dp/B004KAB9II/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1296853826&sr=1-2


----------



## Karen Fenech

Free Books For Kindle, I just tagged with your new link.  The tags look okay now. Let me know if they aren't okay and I'll do this again. Congratulations on the new release!

Karen


----------



## Miriam Minger

Tags today:

Jason Chan
Scott Lake
Brianna McKenzie
Jamie Sedgwick
Free Books for Kindle
Sarah Woodbury

Thank you in advance for tagging me back. Please also tag Blood Son:

http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Son-ebook/dp/B0041VYNL6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1296855470&sr=1-1

Last, my books are also listed at the Amazon UK store if you're able to tag there:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=miriam+minger

Blood Son UK:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Blood-Son/dp/B0041VYNL6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1296855567&sr=1-2

Thanks all! We're finally thawing out here in San Antonio.  Thought for a while there I was back in Minnesota.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Amyshojai

Sarah, got your 3 books, welcome to the thread!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Afternoon all!

The evil white stuff is melting here.  My cabbage and broccoli may be done for, though.

Sending out tags:

Another book of love quotes
The Last Pendragon: A Story of Dark Age Wales
Footsteps in Time: A Time Travel Fantasy
Prince of Time (After Cilmeri)

Until later


----------



## Gary Ponzo

Just finished a bunch of tags. Thanks everyone for the help. Now if I could only figure out how to leave my link with my cover.
Gary







http://www.amazon.com/tag/political%20thriller?ref_=tag_dpp_cust_itdp_t&store=1#page=1:sort=fresh:tags=thriller


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gary Ponzo said:


> Just finished a bunch of tags. Thanks everyone for the help. Now if I could only figure out how to leave my link with my cover.
> Gary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/tag/political%20thriller?ref_=tag_dpp_cust_itdp_t&store=1#page=1:sort=fresh:tags=thriller


Gary, there's a stickied thread at the top of the writer's cafe with detailed instructions for putting your book in your siggy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sarah Woodbury said:


> Wow! I didn't even know this was all possible. I spent the last 20 minutes going back through the pages and tagging . . . I'll come back later and do more. I appreciate any tagging of my books anyone feels like doing.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Last-Pendragon-Story-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004HFS448/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1293684299&sr=8-2
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Footsteps-Time-Fantasy-Cilmeri-ebook/dp/B004KAB9GU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Prince-Time-After-Cilmeri-ebook/dp/B004KAB9II/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1296853826&sr=1-2


Tagged you, Sarah and welcome.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Free books for Kindle said:


> OK I have done my weekly catch up. I am definitely getting quicker at it!
> 
> First up I have a new one:
> http://www.amazon.com/Another-book-love-quotes-ebook/dp/B004LLIZJC/
> 
> and here's my previous ones (which some of the newer people may have missed):
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004IEA284/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa&kbpst-20#tags
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0048ELPBC/?tag=kbpst-20
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004IEA284/?tag=kbpst-20
> http://www.amazon.com/Coconut-Wireless-ebook/dp/B004BLK60S/?tag=kbpst-20


Tagged your new one.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ericbt said:


> I keep telling myself to get here more often, but I just don't seem to be able to fit it in. When I started today I was 10 pages behind, and another page was added while I was catching up. I keep seeing the advice to go back 6 pages to get all the "active" taggers. I consider myself active even if I can only get here once or twice a week, but six pages back would quite often miss my books. So to the newbies: If you only go back 6 pages, please make sure you keep coming back and pick up where you left off. To make this easier on myself, after I post my tagging update, I right-click on the Last Post icon all the way to the right and click "Copy Link Location", then I paste that link into the list where I keep track of the people I tagged. When I come back, I copy the link into my browser and it takes me to where I left off, (and it's usually more than 6 pages behind the current). Thanks.
> 
> Tagged today:
> Kelvin
> CJArcher
> isaacsweeney
> aaronpolson
> Sybil Nelson
> Kathelm
> Paul J Coleman
> drdln (dr s dhillon)
> Dean Murray
> StevenSavile
> Daniel Arenson (Eye of the Wizard)
> Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Leon Chameleon)
> spiritualtramp
> Jason W. Chan
> ScottLCollins
> Phil Edwards (Murder in Sarasota)
> Brianna Lee McKenzie
> Gary Ponzo


Yes, you're an active tagger. When you come back to tag, as long as you post, the newbies will get you. We ask them to tag forward which means they'll find you whenever you post.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there everyone,

Tagged your books Sarah. The Pendragon book looked so good I couldn't resist buying it.   Loved the cover too. Welcome to the thread. 

Tagged Love Quotes.   Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Thanks, thanks, thanks!  I appreciate your tags (and your purchases!).  Oh dear . . . another board to check every day . . .


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Sarah Woodbury x 3
M.C. Walker
Various Authors, Joe Valentine


----------



## Lori Devoti

I'm glad I checked in a second time today. I'm caught up again!
Lori


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up. Phew! 

By the way, if anyone gets a chance, would you mind hitting the science fiction tag on my books? It keeps getting buried under all the rest, but I think it's the most important.  

Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

Whew, caught up again. Moving really fast today.


----------



## Ashley Lynn Willis

Okay, yesterday, I tagged about ten books, trying to figure out how the system worked.  Turned out, not a one of them took.  Does the system go down often?    Anyway, I'm trying again today.  I will get this figured out.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Done, David!  I think the ones that aren't listed up front don't get any love.


----------



## Ashley Lynn Willis

It worked!  Yippee!  I tagged at least one book for everyone on this page.    Yes, I could see how they don't get love because I hit the first book in the list.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Ashley Lynn Willis said:


> Okay, yesterday, I tagged about ten books, trying to figure out how the system worked. Turned out, not a one of them took. Does the system go down often?  Anyway, I'm trying again today. I will get this figured out.


Hi there Ashley,

Are you certain you are logged in on your account? Also, clicking on *Agree with these tags* won't save tags. You have to check the boxes or use the TT feature. Clicking the letter T twice will bring up a pop up box. Then you can click the tags represented in the box. That highlights them blue. Then click the save tags button. The downside to using that feature is that it only does ten tags, which omits the rest.


----------



## LCEvans

Caught up again. Thanks for the tags, everyone.


----------



## Ciareader

What is an author tag exchange?


----------



## Ashley Lynn Willis

Ricky Sides said:


> Hi there Ashley,
> 
> Are you certain you are logged in on your account? Also, clicking on *Agree with these tags* won't save tags. You have to check the boxes or use the TT feature. Clicking the letter T twice will bring up a pop up box. Then you can click the tags represented in the box. That highlights them blue. Then click the save tags button. The downside to using that feature is that it only does ten tags, which omits the rest.


The system was broken, but since I'd never tagged anything before, I didn't know what was going on and kept happily tagging books without it taking. This time when I tagged, the number of tags increased by one and then when I hit, I agree with the tags, I'm pretty sure it saved them. I'll go back and check my account to make sure, but I think I've got it figured out - finally.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Ciareader said:


> What is an author tag exchange?


Authors submit their books for the members of the thread to tag. In turn, they tag the books of the other members.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ashley Lynn Willis said:


> Okay, yesterday, I tagged about ten books, trying to figure out how the system worked. Turned out, not a one of them took. Does the system go down often?  Anyway, I'm trying again today. I will get this figured out.


Did you click "agree with these tags?" if you did, that doesn't work. You have to either click them all or press tt on the product page. When the window pops up, you can select each tag or copy and paste them into the window. Then Save.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ciareader said:


> What is an author tag exchange?


You add tags to your books that describe them. Be sure to use general genre tags as well as subgenre and other tags that people might use to search. The more tags you have, the higher up you'll be on a search list.

To tag us, go into the links in our siggies. When you're on the product page, press tt and a window will appear. You can click on each tag or copy and paste them into the window. Then click Save.

Just go back about six pages and tag forward from there.

Then, of course, we tag yours.


----------



## Dean Murray

Thanks for all of the tags everyone.  I'm caught up again and will check back in tomorrow.


----------



## Paul J Coleman

Tagged everything in sight!  And welcome new people.  

Mr. Klak


----------



## 28612

Paul J Coleman said:


> Patricia,
> 
> Just tagged all your books.
> 
> PS: Meow! ;-)
> 
> Paul


Thanks for the tags, Paul! ... but I think you might be suffering a bit of tag-induced confusion. Amy has the books on cats. ;-)

Caught up after tagathon:

Dean x6
Steve Saville x4
Daniel A's new
Jan H-N's new
Scott R x5
Seb
Scott C
Phil E's new
Brianna x2
Gary
Love Quotes
Sarah x3
David - doublechecked, and I'd science fictioned yours previously (tt'd, then typed it in)

Greatly appreciate all tags!

~~ Newish, but the regular taggers probably already have them~~
WEDDING PARTY
http://www.amazon.com/Wedding-Party-ebook/dp/B004K1FICU/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1295660680&sr=1-17

GRADY'S WEDDING
http://www.amazon.com/Gradys-Wedding-ebook/dp/B004K1FIB6/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1295660680&sr=1-18

~~ Rest of the list for newbies ~~

ALMOST A BRIDE
http://www.amazon.com/Almost-Bride-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58Z2/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-3

PRINCIPAL OF LOVE
http://www.amazon.com/Principal-Love-Seasons-Small-ebook/dp/B004C44NOY/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-15

MATCH MADE IN WYOMING
http://www.amazon.com/Match-Made-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58V6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-4

PRELUDE TO A WEDDING
http://www.amazon.com/Prelude-Wedding-ebook/dp/B0044XUZ72/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-9

STRANGER IN THE FAMILY
http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00457VKIA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-1

RODEO NIGHTS
http://www.amazon.com/Rodeo-Nights-ebook/dp/B004CFBIO6/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-16

NOT A FAMILY MAN
http://www.amazon.com/Not-a-Family-Man-ebook/dp/B004BDOVZW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-8

MY HEART REMEMBERS
http://www.amazon.com/Heart-Remembers-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58U2/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-10

A NEW WORLD
http://www.amazon.com/A-New-World-ebook/dp/B004DL0LDS/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-5

THE RANCHER MEETS HIS MATCH
http://www.amazon.com/Rancher-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004BDOTYU/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-11

WIDOW WOMAN
http://www.amazon.com/Widow-Woman-ebook/dp/B00457VKIK/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-6

HOOPS
http://www.amazon.com/Hoops-ebook/dp/B004CFBIPK/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-14

A STRANGER TO LOVE
http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004BDP94E/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-13

THE GAMES
http://www.amazon.com/The-Games-ebook/dp/B004BSH1TU/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-12

LOST AND FOUND GAMES
http://www.amazon.com/Found-Groom-Place-Called-ebook/dp/B00457VKJY/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-7


----------



## Paul J Coleman

Patricia McLinn said:


> Thanks for the tags, Paul! ... but I think you might be suffering a bit of tag-induced confusion. Amy has the books on cats. ;-)


Yes, I think tagmania has taken me over!

PS: Purrrrr

Paul


----------



## Rhynedahll

Looks like I'm still tagged up for this morning.

Let me know if I missed anything new.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Wow, 6 pages since yesterday.  Tagged, Phil, Scott, Jan-Leon, Brianna and everyone else who was new or had a new book.  David I had already tagged science fiction on your books.  All caught up.  Have a great weekend.


Linda


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Tagged Patricia McLinn


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Tagged Today
Eric Thomasma
Nicola Baird
Sarah woodbury
Free Books for Kindle


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged:*

Sarah Woodbury

Up to date again


----------



## jurassicpork59

I always thought that tagging was a poor marketing tool that doesn't really elevate a book's visibility but merely reaffirms tags that the authors themselves had already chosen, but here goes:

My new novel, _The Toy Cop_, which just went live on Kindle yesterday, was put up with the following tags: Thriller, suspense, mystery, action adventure, contemporary women. It's about a hostage situation involving a Senator, an IRA terrorist, a former Navy Seal and his ex wife, a rookie patrol officer.

My first novel, _American Zen_, was, I believe, tagged with contemporary/literary fiction, gay, drama and political. It's about the reluctant reunion of four guys who used to belong to a rock and roll band in 1978 and find out some shocking secrets about each other during an epic road trip.

Both novels feature original cover art that's pretty evocative of the core theme or mood of each novel. My avatar, for instance, is the cover art for _The Toy Cop_.

If anyone wants me to reciprocate with specific tags for their Kindle books, ping me privately. It's too time consuming to scour through all the latest posts that may or may not pertain to me.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Gary 
Joe Valentine
Sarah x3
David - I checked - I had already tagged science fiction on your books.

Have a nice day! And I hope everyone manages to stay warm.


----------



## Amyshojai

I'm all caught up!

And FWIW to the new folks in the thread, tagging has worked for me and raised all my books in the rankings which translates to sales. I spend a good deal of my time on marketing--tagging is only one of many ways. None of these marketing/PR efforts can be measure as a "direct cause-effect" result but rather the cumulative effect does offer results. In my case, anyway.

Other's milage may vary.


----------



## Ciareader

Thx for the answers folks. Not sure I completely understand, but that is ok. I'm actually a reader, not a writer. Well, I am a writer, but not one with a Kindle book. I do travel writing www.411nola.com. But I bought my first Kindle and first Kindle book (Coffee Shop Chronicles of New Orleans: http://amzn.to/hk3oN7) recently and am just exploring the boards. Thanks again. I love this community.


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Tagging has helped my sales tremendously. I'm so happy I started this. Which reminds me, would you mind tagging my UK pages as well. I have very few tags there.

UK

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Priscilla-the-Great/dp/B004GB17AG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1296913754&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Secrets-of-Eden/dp/B0040GJA6U/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1296913874&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aint-No-Sunshine/dp/B00408AYJU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1296913874&sr=1-3

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Twin-Shorts/dp/B004GNFXWW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1296914136&sr=1-1

US
http://www.amazon.com/Priscilla-the-Great-ebook/dp/B004GB17AG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1296919332&sr=8-3
http://www.amazon.com/Twin-Shorts-ebook/dp/B004GNFXWW/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_2
http://www.amazon.com/Aint-No-Sunshine-ebook/dp/B00408AYJU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1296919426&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.com/Secrets-of-Eden-ebook/dp/B0040GJA6U/ref=tag_dpp_lp_edpp_img_in


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sybil Nelson said:


> Tagging has helped my sales tremendously. I'm so happy I started this. Which reminds me, would you mind tagging my UK pages as well. I have very few tags there.
> 
> UK
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Priscilla-the-Great/dp/B004GB17AG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1296913754&sr=8-1
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Secrets-of-Eden/dp/B0040GJA6U/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1296913874&sr=1-2
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aint-No-Sunshine/dp/B00408AYJU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1296913874&sr=1-3
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Twin-Shorts/dp/B004GNFXWW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1296914136&sr=1-1
> 
> US
> http://www.amazon.com/Priscilla-the-Great-ebook/dp/B004GB17AG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1296919332&sr=8-3
> http://www.amazon.com/Twin-Shorts-ebook/dp/B004GNFXWW/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_2
> http://www.amazon.com/Aint-No-Sunshine-ebook/dp/B00408AYJU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1296919426&sr=1-1
> http://www.amazon.com/Secrets-of-Eden-ebook/dp/B0040GJA6U/ref=tag_dpp_lp_edpp_img_in


Sybil, in order to tag in the UK, you have to have made a purchase from Amazon UK. Most of the people here have not so their tags won't count. Join us in the UK tagging thread.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg571978.html#msg571978


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Went all the way back to page 390 to make sure I didn't miss anyone. 

R Doug Wicker (Uk. Already did US)
Keith blackmore
John Pearson (US and UK)
Harry Shannon
Victorine Lieske
Donna Fasano
Katie Klein
CJ Archer

I'm caught up from page 390 on. Do I need to go back further?


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Sybil, in order to tag in the UK, you have to have made a purchase from Amazon UK. Most of the people here have not so their tags won't count. Join us in the UK tagging thread.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg571978.html#msg571978


Thanks. I went and joined that group. Still learning the ropes of this tagging thing. But I am definitely seeing an improvement in sales.


----------



## William Meikle

jurassicpork59 said:


> I always thought that tagging was a poor marketing tool that doesn't really elevate a book's visibility but merely reaffirms tags that the authors themselves had already chosen, but here goes:
> 
> My new novel, _The Toy Cop_, which just went live on Kindle yesterday, was put up with the following tags: Thriller, suspense, mystery, action adventure, contemporary women. It's about a hostage situation involving a Senator, an IRA terrorist, a former Navy Seal and his ex wife, a rookie patrol officer.
> 
> My first novel, _American Zen_, was, I believe, tagged with contemporary/literary fiction, gay, drama and political. It's about the reluctant reunion of four guys who used to belong to a rock and roll band in 1978 and find out some shocking secrets about each other during an epic road trip.
> 
> Both novels feature original cover art that's pretty evocative of the core theme or mood of each novel. My avatar, for instance, is the cover art for _The Toy Cop_.
> 
> If anyone wants me to reciprocate with specific tags for their Kindle books, ping me privately. It's too time consuming to scour through all the latest posts that may or may not pertain to me.


Got you... and you won't be getting a PM. Life's too short to PM everybody on this thread. I and many others here work on the honor system and tag everybody that posts here. In that case, EVERY post here pertains to you.


----------



## Staceywb

All caught up!  Thanks for the tags everyone!  Enjoy the rest of your weekend.

Stacey


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Staceywb said:


> All caught up! Thanks for the tags everyone! Enjoy the rest of your weekend.
> 
> Stacey


Tagged. You're it!


----------



## Ricky Sides

williemeikle said:


> Got you... and you won't be getting a PM. Life's too short to PM everybody on this thread. I and many others here work on the honor system and tag everybody that posts here. In that case, EVERY post here pertains to you.


Tagged The Toy Cop. I'd already tagged American Zen. Willie said the rest quite well.

Sybil, I tagged your UK versions. Caught up to this point.

Have a great day everyone,
Ricky


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

A new day . . .  and 270 new tags 

Have a great weekend.  And thanks!


----------



## Jennybeanses

I am new to this thread, so I am going to be doing a lot of tagging over the next few days. Want to get caught up on everyone.

I also wanted to add The Goblin Market for some tag love

goblins, faeries, fairy tales, fantasy, adventure, christina rossetti, dark fantasy, mythology


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Jennybeanses said:


> I am new to this thread, so I am going to be doing a lot of tagging over the next few days. Want to get caught up on everyone.
> 
> I also wanted to add The Goblin Market for some tag love
> 
> goblins, faeries, fairy tales, fantasy, adventure, christina rossetti, dark fantasy, mythology


Tagged

I'm all caught up.


----------



## William Meikle

Jennybeanses said:


> I am new to this thread, so I am going to be doing a lot of tagging over the next few days. Want to get caught up on everyone.
> 
> I also wanted to add The Goblin Market for some tag love
> 
> goblins, faeries, fairy tales, fantasy, adventure, christina rossetti, dark fantasy, mythology


Got you. Welcome to the thread


----------



## William Meikle

We're heading for the 10,000th post on the thread sometime very soon. Wow!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Jenny,

Tagged all your books and the anthology.   Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Jennybeanses

Okay, I started tagging from the page 327 list and will work my way through. 

So far I've tagged:


Donna Fasano: The Merry-Go-Round

Sierra Rose: Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brother Novel: Roarke

Sierra Rose: Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brothers Novel: Ian

Sierra Rose: Team Omega Flames of Betrayal

Jess C Scott: The Intern, Book 1, LUST

Jess C Scott: The Devilin Fey

Ricky Sides: The Birth of the Peacekeepers

Ricky Sides: The Peacekeepers, Some Gave All

Ricky Sides: The Peacekeepers. Oh Say Can You See

Ricky Sides: Adventures in Reading

Ricky Sides: The Ultimate in Women’s Self Defense

David Dalglish: The Weight of Blood

David Dalglish: The Cost of Betrayal

David Dalglish: The Death of Promises

David Dalglish: The Shadows of Grace

David Dalglish: A Dance of Cloaks

David Dalglish: Guardian of the Mountain

David Dalglish: A Land of Ash

and David Greene, who was kind enough to compile that beautiful list!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you for the tags.


----------



## Mel Comley

I'm all caught up again.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Impeding-Justice/dp/B0045UA6F0

http://www.amazon.com/Impeding-Justice/dp/B0045UA6F0

I have my sequel coming out in a few weeks too!

Mel


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

My tagging for the day:

Sebastian Kirby
Aaron Polson -- x3
Jason W Chen -- x3
Scott Collins
Phil Edwards -- new one
Brianna Lee McKenzie
Gary Ponzo
Sarah Woodbury -- x3
Jurassic Pork 59 --x2
Ciareader -- kindle and print versions
Jennifer Hudcock -- x3 (love the sound of The Goblin Market!)


----------



## Sybil Nelson

melcom said:


> I'm all caught up again.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Impeding-Justice/dp/B0045UA6F0
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Impeding-Justice/dp/B0045UA6F0
> 
> I have my sequel coming out in a few weeks too!
> 
> Mel


Got you, Mel.


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up! Thanks for grabbing the sci-fi tag on my books everyone! It seems Book is taking the lead over Science Fiction in my tags and that's no good. Oh well, at least I have Fantasy up in the list. 

I use the TT process to tag, but like it's been said earlier in this thread, that leaves other tags behind in the dust. On the flip side, it can be time consuming going into the Amazon page and then clicking 'See All ## Tags', so the TT way is really the quickest and most efficient.


----------



## Sharon Austin

I haven't been here for a while, so I tagged everyone from page 390 to 399.

Welcome, to all newcomers.  

Sharon


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Sharon Austin said:


> I haven't been here for a while, so I tagged everyone from page 390 to 399.
> 
> Welcome, to all newcomers.
> 
> Sharon


tagged


----------



## Steve Silkin

just tagged:

An Exercise in Futility by Steve Thomas
Black Orchid Blues (Paperback) by Persia Walker
Darkness and the Devil Behind Me: A Lanie Price Mystery (The Lanie Price Mysteries) by Persia Walker
Harlem Redux by Persia Walker
Fashion Most Fatal by Hudson Channing
Take No More by Seb Kirby
Bitter Release by Scott Roche
Power in the Blood by Scott Roche
Leon Chameleon P.I. and the case of the kidnapped mouse by Janet Hurst-Nicholson, Barbara McGuire
Murder In Sarasota (A Jake Russo Mystery) by Phil Edwards
Dr. Sukhraj S. Dhillon x 7
The Darkling Wind by Jamie Sedgwick
Catch a Shooting Star by Brianna Lee McKenzie
Ripple Effect by Brianna Lee McKenzie
Sarah Woodbury x 3
Aaron Polson x 3
Dean Murray x 5
Jennifer Hudock x 3
Farrago: The Michael Bekemeyer Project by David Sobkowiak, Travis King
My Perfect Wedding (Romantic Comedy) by Sibel Hodge
Rebellion (DoS #2) (Day of Sacrifice) by S.W. Benefiel

please tag back!!


----------



## Amyshojai

Jenniebeans, got your books--welcome to the thread! All caught up for...(looking at watch) another 30 seconds?  

Tags appreciated, especially on the print version of kitten and the two aging books.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

Sebastian Kirby: checked, had it except 2 new tags
Jason W. Chan: all three
ScottLCollins 
Phil Edwards: new one
Brianna Lee McKenzie: both
Jamie Sedgwick: checked, missed one, tagged now
Paul J Coleman: keep those monsters away from the tags. Thanks 
Free books for Kindle: Quotes
Sarah Woodbury: all three
David: checked, had already tagged science fiction
jurassicpork59: new one
Jennybeanses: new one (checked the others)
melcom: goof for you. Keeping my tagging finger ready

All caught up again.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Afternoon all!

Just tagged:

Robert Crawford (Toy Cop, had already tagged the Zen book)
Jennifer Hudock x3
and Farrago: The Michael Bekemeyer Project


----------



## Sharon Austin

Thanks, Sybil.


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Sybil Nelson (U.K.) x 2 (no problem tagging even though I have no U.K. purchases)
Leslie DuBois (U.K.) x2 (no problem tagging even though I have no U.K. purchases)
Sybil Nelson (U.S.) 
Leslie DuBois (U.S.) (added tags not previously shown)
Jennifer Hudock
Mel Comley, Mary Wood


----------



## Beth O

I'm caught up again. Tagged:

Cathryn Grant
Donna Fz (new one)
CJ Archer
Jan Hurst-Nicholson (new one)
Aaron Polson x3
Sybil Nelson x4
Steve Thomas 
Amber Queen
Paul Coleman
Dean Murray x6
Scott Roche x4
Jason CHan x3
Phil Edwards (new one)
Brianna Lee McKenzie x2
Free books for Kindle (new one)
Sarah Woodbury x3
Gary Ponzo
Jennybeanses x5

Reciprocal tags appreciated. The links to my books are in my signature. Also, my husband just had his first book published. If you all wouldn't mind showing him some tag love too I'd really appreciate it (link below). Thank you!!!!

http://www.amazon.com/MGM-Hollywoods-Greatest-Steven-Bingen/dp/1595800557/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1296942672&sr=8-1


----------



## D.A. Boulter

David N. Alderman said:


> All caught up! Thanks for grabbing the sci-fi tag on my books everyone! It seems Book is taking the lead over Science Fiction in my tags and that's no good. Oh well, at least I have Fantasy up in the list.
> 
> I use the TT process to tag, but like it's been said earlier in this thread, that leaves other tags behind in the dust. On the flip side, it can be time consuming going into the Amazon page and then clicking 'See All ## Tags', so the TT way is really the quickest and most efficient.


Do you want us to vote down 'book' in order to get Science Fiction above it?

And I'm all caught up, again . . . for the next few minutes.


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!!
Lori


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Robert, I had already tagged American Zen somewhere along the line. Tagged your new one.


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Tagged Beth and Husband.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Robert and Jennifer (all books) and I checked a few others, but I'd already tagged them.  All caught up.  Mel, look foward to the new book coming out soon.

Linda


----------



## Jennybeanses

Working my way through the big list, but I will get to everyone! I swear!  I am all the way up through Jeffry Hepple on the big list. 

Thank you everyone for tagging The Goblin Market!  Much appreciated and I will return the favor.


----------



## Harry Shannon

Backed up three pages and caught up again. Hello to the new folks. Happy Super Bowl Sunday to everyone.


----------



## KerylR

All caught up yet again.  

Daniel, the Wizard's Eye cover rocks!  I think you've got my favorite cover art of the writers on this site.

See ya all next week.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Caught up again . . . it's really great to see how well some of you are doing!


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up. G'night!


----------



## Dean Murray

Caught up again-thanks everyone for tagging.  Going to bow out for a bit to work on other projects.


----------



## DHammons

Tagged today:

Gary Ponzo
Sarah Woodbury
jurassicpork59
Sybil Nelson (UK books)
Jennybeanses
Sharon Austin


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Whoa, that was brutal.  Haven't stopped by in a while. 14 pages and a lot of new folks later, I am all caught up.

Favorite tag today:  harlem renaissance (36)

Thanks all,
S.


----------



## Paul J Coleman

Caught you all again.  I thank you, and Jack thanks you. 

Pablo


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Wow ! page 400


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Someone has tagged my _Leon_ children's book with:
Art of living
Breathing
Carb 
Diet
Fat
Health
Healthy living
Nutrition
Protein
Self-help
Sudarshan kriya

The book is now showing up on diet blogs etc.  
Could you please help me tag them down. 
Thanks


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Jan, I saw those and wondered why your book had those tags.  I'm on my way over to down vote now.

Other than that--all caught up.


Linda


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks 

Have caught up with 
Jenny Beanses x 4
Sarah Woodbury x 3

Please continue to vote DOWN these tags on _Leon _ (he would be mortified)
Art of living
Breathing
Carb 
Diet
Fat
Health
Healthy living
Nutrition
Protein
Self-help
Sudarshan kriya

Many thanks


----------



## Ricky Sides

Jan,

I downvoted the bad tags. If I were you, I'd add a few more to get the bad tags off the main page. If you decide to do so, please post an announcement and I'll be happy to go click them. I added *Kindle author*.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Jurasicpork59 x2
Jennifer x4
Jan - voted down the requested tags

Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Tagged
Keryl Raist
Steven Hawk

All caught up


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED..

Free books for Kindle (latest book)
Sarah Woodbury (all books)
jurassicpork59
Ciareader
Sybil Nelson (u.k. links)
Jennybeanses (all books)
Beth O's friend's book


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Downvoted for you, Jan. Ricky's right. Add enough new tags to total 10 good ones and then the bad guys won't show up in the tt window.


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up again


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Jan Hurst-Nicholson: voted down requested tags.

Was still caught up.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Voted down the tags on Jan's Leon.  That should get me caught up!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up...and wow, we're at 10,005 replies in this thread now!


----------



## Dee Ernst

Can we use profanity here?  Never knew I couldn't just click the little tag boxes, so all those folks I tagged when I first started, back from page 37O on...SORRY!  Luckily, all the checkmarks stay in place, so now I'm going back, doing the TT and saving. Unless there's ANOTHER step I need to take, in which case I'll just take an ad out in the NYTimes for you all, it'll be easier.

Dee


----------



## Ricky Sides

You don't have to use the tt box. That's just the easiest way to do it. I use the other tagging methods because I want to tag up to 15 tags per book. Therefore, it's necessary for me to click *See all Tags*, and then tag up to 15. The tt method is limited to 10 tags.


----------



## LCEvans

Caught up again. Thanks for the tags.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dee Ernst said:


> Can we use profanity here? Never knew I couldn't just click the little tag boxes, so all those folks I tagged when I first started, back from page 37O on...SORRY! Luckily, all the checkmarks stay in place, so now I'm going back, doing the TT and saving. Unless there's ANOTHER step I need to take, in which case I'll just take an ad out in the NYTimes for you all, it'll be easier.
> 
> Dee


As long as the red check marks are there, you're okay. Breathe ... again ... Breathe.


----------



## Chris Culver

Went back ten pages and tagged, I think, everyone.  My index finger is tired.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged.   Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Rhynedahll

C. Culver said:


> Went back ten pages and tagged, I think, everyone. My index finger is tired.


Got you tagged! Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got "The Abbey" tagged, welcome!


----------



## Sharon Austin

Welcome C. Culver. Tagged you!

Thank you to everyone who tagged mine.


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Tagged C. Culver. All caught up.


----------



## William Meikle

C. Culver said:


> Went back ten pages and tagged, I think, everyone. My index finger is tired.


Got you. Welcome to the thread


----------



## KarenLeeField

I'm new to this tagging concept, but I'm willing to give it a try.  I would appreciate your help and, of course, I will start tagging other people's books too.

Thanks.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Cat's Eyes. The other book doesn't have any tags. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Amyshojai

Ditto what Ricky said.


----------



## Harry Shannon

Got you too, Karen. Gave the other one some tags based on your production description.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi, Karen!

Welcome to the thread.

I've tagged you x2.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Ciareader said:


> What is an author tag exchange?


Hi, Ciareader! If you read the first post of this there, you'll see an explanation.

Modified to add: I'm all caught up. Welcome to the thread! And please tag me back:

Mountain Laurel
The Merry-Go-Round
The Merry-Go-Round

~Donna~


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Chris and Karen. Welcome to the thread.

We recommend that you go back six pages and tag forward from there.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Have a great Super Bowl Sunday (Am I watching?  No!  I'm tagging!).


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Spiritual x 4
Jason x 3
new Love Quotes
Sarah x 3
jenny x 4
MGM
The Abby
Karen x 2


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged:

Beth's husband.  Congrats to your husband, Beth!  All the best to him with this book!

C. Culver

Sarah Woodbury

Ashley Lynn Willis, thanks so much for the tags.  I didn't find a book for you that I could tag.  Did I miss it?  

Thank you all who have tagged my books and thanks in advance to new taggers.

Karen


----------



## ericbt

Only 2 days and there's still 6 pages to catch up on. 
Tagged:
Sarah Woodbury
jurassicpork59
Jennybeanses
Jan Hurst-Nicholson (down votes for Leon)
C. Culver
KarenLeeField


----------



## Victorine

All caught up!  

Vicki


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!
Lori


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Ricky Sides said:


> Jan,
> 
> I downvoted the bad tags. If I were you, I'd add a few more to get the bad tags off the main page. If you decide to do so, please post an announcement and I'll be happy to go click them. I added *Kindle author*.


What are bad tags? The tags bad for one could be good for another? Isn't it true or I am totally off the mark. Wish you all good and bad tags the very best.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

drdln (dr s dhillon) said:


> What are bad tags? The tags bad for one could be good for another? Isn't it true or I am totally off the mark. Wish you all good and bad tags the very best.


Bad tags? Could be something like 'spammer', 'fraud', 'worthless'. Or consider if someone tagged one of your books as 'horror' or 'science fiction'. As those tags don't relate to your book, you might consider them 'bad' tags.

Anyway, all caught up once again.


----------



## ToniL

Hi, not quite sure how this works, but....I'll be glad to learn! 

If someone could tag my books:
No Rest for the Wicca - paranormal romance, urban fantasy, vampire, witch
http://www.amazon.com/NO-REST-WICCA-ebook/dp/B00427ZIIG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1297076337&sr=1-1

My Superhero Sister - young adult romance, young adult fantasy, superhero

http://www.amazon.com/SUPERHERO-SISTER-Fantasy-DIARIES-ebook/dp/B004KZP1Q4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=merchant-items&qid=1297078595&sr=1-1

I'd be glad to tag others in return.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

ToniL said:


> Hi, not quite sure how this works, but....I'll be glad to learn!
> 
> If someone could tag my books:
> No Rest for the Wicca - paranormal romance, urban fantasy, vampire, witch
> http://www.amazon.com/NO-REST-WICCA-ebook/dp/B00427ZIIG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1297076337&sr=1-1
> 
> My Superhero Sister - young adult romance, young adult fantasy, superhero
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/SUPERHERO-SISTER-Fantasy-DIARIES-ebook/dp/B004KZP1Q4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=merchant-items&qid=1297078595&sr=1-1
> 
> I'd be glad to tag others in return.


Tagged your books, Toni. I'd be obliged if you'd do the same for me. Thanks! 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001U3YKRU

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0029ZANKQ

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0036OS9NC


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags up (and down).  The diet and health ones on Leon have thankfully gone to minus.

Have tagged:
Dee Ernst
C Culver
Karenlee Field x 2
Tonil x 2

I originally put in my 15 carefully selected tags on Leon Chameleon , but some of them seem to have got lost. If you are tagging would you mind using these:
Children's, adventure, animal, humour, chameleon, funny, educational, ages 7 - 12 yrs, mystery, private investigator, mole, mouse, kidnapped, detective.

many thanks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Toni L. Welcome and good luck

Jan, I retagged you. I added childrens without the apostrophe because it disappears.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tagged you, Toni L. Welcome and good luck
> 
> Jan, I retagged you. I added childrens without the apostrophe because it disappears.


Thanks so much for going to all that trouble. I've had a couple of nice reviews on Nook, so hope the tags will help on Amazon.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Tagged your books, Toni.

Re-tagged yours, Jan.

All caught up!

~Donna~


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up...again.  Thanks!


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Chris - The Abbey
Karen - Cat's Eyes, Speculative Realms
Toni - No Rest for the Wicca, My Superhero Sister
Kevis - Legend of Witch Bane, Rogue Hunter: Into the Abyss, Rogue Hunter: Quest of the Hunter

Jan - retagged yours. 

My links are in my signature. Thanks for the tags. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Mackenzie Morgan said:


> Tagged:
> 
> Chris - The Abbey
> Karen - Cat's Eyes, Speculative Realms
> Toni - No Rest for the Wicca, My Superhero Sister
> Kevis - Legend of Witch Bane, Rogue Hunter: Into the Abyss, Rogue Hunter: Quest of the Hunter
> 
> Jan - retagged yours.
> 
> My links are in my signature. Thanks for the tags.
> 
> Have a nice day.


Got both of your books, Mackenzie. Thanks for the tags!


----------



## Chris Culver

Tagged:

Karen Lee Field 
DonnaFaz x 2
TonyL x2
Kevis Hendrickson x3


Wow.  This thread moves fast.


----------



## HelenHanson

Whew!  The cold snap resnapped.  

Gertie:  75.  I’m officially jealous
Sybil: Rainy and 50, sounds nice, at the moment.  
Amy:  I finished several chapters last week and brewed many cups of tea . . .  TX drivers don't slow down even for ice.
Dr. S Dhillon:  Of course it’s lovely there.  I worked in Silicon Valley for many years.  
Rhynedahll:  I also lived in Idaho.  After a few years of TX weather, I’m beginning to see the logic in hating winter.  

And back to work:


Sarah Woodbury
Miriam Minger
Jennybeanses
Mr. Beth
Sharon Austin
C. Culver
Kevis Hendrickson
ToniL
KarenLeeField

Happy Monday, all!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Tagged you C.Culver.
Tagged Sibel's books as well. (x3)
Helen too.


----------



## William L.K.

In case anyone missed it, My url changed for _The Voice_. If you tagged it a while back, could you kindly re-tag it again. Thanks, I appreciate it!

I'm all caught up...again!


----------



## daveconifer

Caught up.  Just tagged

Scifan (The Voice)
Kevis H.
C. Culver
Jenny Beanses (Hudock)


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up again. Thanks for all the tags folks.


----------



## Phil Edwards

Thanks all. Happy Monday. I'd love it if you tagged:

Cloud Crash (A Cal Stevens Novel)
and
Murder In Sarasota (A Jake Russo Mystery)

All Caught Up! This session I tagged:

WilleMelkie (missed some, turns out)
SciFiFan (the voice)
Kevis Hendrickson
C. Culver
Donna Paz
Tonil
drdln
Sarah Woodbury
SharonAustin
DeeErnst
Bleekness
JennyBeanses
Patricia McLinn
JurassicPork59


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Hi everyone, here's my latest release *THE LIFE & LEGEND OF LUCREZIA BORGIA*. It's a non-fiction collection of research and texts about Lucrezia Borgia and her scandalous family which I'm using to promote my historical novel (POISON IN THE BLOOD).

Please give it all the tagging love you have to give! And many thanks advance -- this is one of the most supportive forums I've visited!

The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia



---------------------------

Also caught up and tagged:

C. Culver
Karen Lee Field -- x2
Toni L -- x2
Kevis Hendrickson -- x3
Jan Hurst-Nicholson -- voted on the tags you specified


----------



## Valmore Daniels

tagged everyone on pg 402


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Did some more tagging!
Dave Conifer (x6)
Phil Edwards (x2)
Mgscarsbrook (x5)
Valmore Daniels (x2)

Edit: William Meikle too.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up! welcome to those new to the list--reciprococity muchly appreciated.


----------



## spiritualtramp

Everyone on 402/403


----------



## Paul J Coleman

Caught you all.  And now I shall gulp more coffee.

Fred


----------



## aaronpolson

Once a day keeps me from developing carpal tunnel syndrome...caught up through page 402.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Afternoon all!

Sorry about missing this morning. My internet is on the fritz again.

This afternoon, I tagged:

Toni Lotempio x2
Kevis Hendrickson x3
M.G.'s new one

Welcome to the new folks and conratulations on the new book!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mgscarsbrook said:


> Hi everyone, here's my latest release *THE LIFE & LEGEND OF LUCREZIA BORGIA*. It's a non-fiction collection of research and texts about Lucrezia Borgia and her scandalous family which I'm using to promote my historical novel (POISON IN THE BLOOD).
> 
> Please give it all the tagging love you have to give! And many thanks advance -- this is one of the most supportive forums I've visited!
> 
> The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> Also caught up and tagged:
> 
> C. Culver
> Karen Lee Field -- x2
> Toni L -- x2
> Kevis Hendrickson -- x3
> Jan Hurst-Nicholson -- voted on the tags you specified


Tagged and bought.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Welcome to the new authors.


----------



## JDChev

All caught up!

Thanks for all of the tags on my books, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Tagged
Scott Roche
Kevis Hendrickson(US&UK)
Aaron Polson


All caught up


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tagged and bought.


Thanks a lot, Margaret!!! I'm very flattered!!! The Borgias are a fascinating group of characters - they even have their own showtime series coming this April. I really hope you enjoy all the research and biographies I've compiled.

Happy reading!


----------



## Maud Muller

I'm so far behind, it's going to take me a while to catch up again. Just tagged:
Keryl Raist
Arthur Slade
Matt Youngmark
Raymond Bean 
Erick Williams - Rougher Beasts
Chris Blewitt
William LK
Phil Edwards (will have to check out Murder in Sarasota since I live in Bradenton)

Thanks to all who have tagged Confessions for me.

Eileen


----------



## Amyshojai

Looks like I'm still caught up. I really appreciate the tags, especially on the print versions of the kitten and aging dog/cat books!


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

How did I get so far behind so quickly?!

Tagged everyone on 402-403.

Thanks!


----------



## leedobbins

Hi,

This is my first visit to this thread so I went all the way back to the summaries on page 327 and worked my way up to the end from there - it took me the better part of the day, but I found some good books I want to read so it's all good!

If you could tag my books it would be much appreciated. Here's the links to the Kindle and soft cover books:

http://www.amazon.com/Speak-Easily-Train-Communicating-ebook/dp/B0032AMADU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1297127354&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Do-You-Speak-Dog-Communicating/dp/1450530818/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1297127299&sr=1-1

Thanks!

Lee


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you, Lee. Good luck with the book and congrats on the new release! A suggestion...put your bio/credentials in the book page information. There are LOTS of dog training books out there and you'll want readers/browsers to know why they should choose your book.


----------



## Ricky Sides

leedobbins said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first visit to this thread so I went all the way back to the summaries on page 327 and worked my way up to the end from there - it took me the better part of the day, but I found some good books I want to read so it's all good!
> 
> If you could tag my books it would be much appreciated. Here's the links to the Kindle and soft cover books:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Speak-Easily-Train-Communicating-ebook/dp/B0032AMADU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1297127354&sr=1-1
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Do-You-Speak-Dog-Communicating/dp/1450530818/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1297127299&sr=1-1
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lee


Tagged.  Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi, Lee! Welcome to the thread!

I've tagged your books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Lee. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Lee Dobbins x 2


----------



## MonkeyScribe

I think my eyes are bleeding, but I've put in a zillion tags. I'd appreciate a few reciprocals.


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Welcome newcomers. You've been tagged!


----------



## DHammons

Tagged today:

C. Culver
KarenLeeField
DonnaFaz (Moutain Laurel - Somehow I missed this one or it's new. Well, it's tagged now!)
ToniL
Leedobbins
MichaelWallace


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Michael and welcome. My links are in my siggy.


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!
Lori


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you Michael, welcome.


----------



## Maud Muller

I've been tagging away. Just hit the following. Sure hope all you newbies tag me back.
Leigh Saunders (I had missed one)
Amy Shojai (Aging Dog - Print)
JD Chevaliere
Steve Thomas
Aaron Polson
Paul Coleman
Sybil Nelson
Dr. S. Dhillon
Cathryn Grant
David Alderman
AnneMarie Buhl
Dean Murray
Steven Savile
C.J. Archer
Jason Chan
Scott Collins
Brianna Lee McKenzie


----------



## David N. Alderman

D.A. Boulter said:


> Do you want us to vote down 'book' in order to get Science Fiction above it?


D.A., for those who don't mind doing it, could you vote down *Book* to get *Science Fiction* to rise in the group, on both of my books? My book is sci-fi/fantasy, so I'd like those two titles to get toward the top, if possible.

Thank you to those who have gone back to make sure they tagged Science Fiction for me! I appreciate it. 

And I am caught up for the night. Tagged the newcomers and, Jan, I voted down on the tags you specified.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

ToniL x 2
Life & Legend
Lee x 2
Michael x 2


----------



## Gertie Kindle

downvoted book for you, David.


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged:

Aaron Polson

Lee Dobbins

Jennifer Hudock (Jennybeanses)

MG - your new one also

Thanks all for the tags to my books.

Karen


----------



## Rhynedahll

Before last call:

Tagged Michal Wallace x2
Downvoted "Book" for David's two


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Welcome to the thread Michael.


----------



## leedobbins

Thanks everyone for the tags!

- Amy, thanks for the tips on the book info page - I'm not sure I even knew it had one (still lots to learn here!)

- Micheal I tagged both yours

- David - went back and voted down book and voted for science fiction

So, I am all caught up now and all before my first cup of coffee!

Lee


----------



## MonkeyScribe

Thank you for the tags. I'm working my way through the entire thread, but it's going to take awhile. It's like writing a book; pacing is the key.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

scififan - The Voice
M G Scarsbrook - The Life & Legend of Lucretia Borgia
Lee Dobbins - Do You Speak Dog? both versions (love the title, by the way)
Michael Wallace - The Devil's Deep, The Righteous
David - had already voted down book. 

Caught up once again. My links are in my signature. Thanks for the tags.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Amyshojai

Morning all...still caught up! Gotta run do some writerly stuff. *s*


----------



## Harry Shannon

Will back up and tag any new folks later today. Those of you who can spare time, FINALLY got the reviews back up for "Dead and Gone" (they were lost in an Amazon glitch) would appreciate clicking them as "helpful" as well as supporting tags if you haven't. Thanks a bunch.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/product-reviews/B004HD6A3W/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R2MVKMY34D9U2Y


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good morning everyone!

Looks like I'm still caught up!


----------



## ToniL

Hi, I'd appreciate it if anyone could tag me.
I just spent my lunch hour tagging a bunch from the "tag my book on Amazon" site, and tomorrow I'll hit here!
Thanks!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

David N. Alderman said:


> D.A., for those who don't mind doing it, could you vote down *Book* to get *Science Fiction* to rise in the group, on both of my books? My book is sci-fi/fantasy, so I'd like those two titles to get toward the top, if possible.
> 
> Thank you to those who have gone back to make sure they tagged Science Fiction for me! I appreciate it.
> 
> And I am caught up for the night. Tagged the newcomers and, Jan, I voted down on the tags you specified.


Thanks for down voting my unwanted tags. Have down voted Book for you.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

All caught up since the last visit!  

Favorite tag today:  rock and roll (55)

Thanks all,
S.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MichaelWallace said:


> Thank you for the tags. I'm working my way through the entire thread, but it's going to take awhile. It's like writing a book; pacing is the key.


Michael, we recommend you only go back about six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the taggers that are still active.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ToniL said:


> Hi, I'd appreciate it if anyone could tag me.
> I just spent my lunch hour tagging a bunch from the "tag my book on Amazon" site, and tomorrow I'll hit here!
> Thanks!


You'll get a lot more tags back here than you will on that other site. I think the difference is that we're a community here, not just faceless, nameless clickers.

Just go back about six pages here and tag forward so you catch all the active taggers.


----------



## JDChev

Caught up.

Thanks again for all the tags on mine!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with:

Lee Dobbins -- print and kindle versions
Michael Wallace -- x2
David N Alderman -- voted down 'book' as you requested

And thanks everyone for all tags THE LIFE AND LEGEND OF LUCREZIA BORGIA has been given so far. I really appreciate it!


----------



## ScottLCollins

Working my way through page 327, the complilation of the first 326 pages. Oy, my right index finger is tired.   Thanks to everyone that's tagged me. If anyone has the time, I'm trying to remove the 99 cent tag and get the kindle author tag rank up. I appreciate any help. Now, back to page 327.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ScottLCollins said:


> Working my way through page 327, the complilation of the first 326 pages. Oy, my right index finger is tired.  Thanks to everyone that's tagged me. If anyone has the time, I'm trying to remove the 99 cent tag and get the kindle author tag rank up. I appreciate any help. Now, back to page 327.


I had already downvoted 99 cents and just now added kindle author.

We recommend you only go back about six pages and tag forward from there. That way you'll catch the active taggers.


----------



## Maud Muller

I'm finally caught up. These are the ones I just tagged
Lee Dobbins
Michael Wallace
Sarah Woodbury
Robert Crawford
Jennifer Hudock
Sharon Austin
Kevin Hendrickson
Chriss Culver
Shasha Beattie
Scott Roche
Toni LoTempio
M.G. Scarsbrook (Hope the Showtime series on the Borgias gives your book a bump!)

Would really appreciate it if when you newbies tag my book you make sure to hit the chick lit and kindle chit lit without the hypens if it's not too much trouble.


----------



## ToniL

thanks Eileen, I just finished tagging yours.


----------



## Ruth Harris

Hi all, I'm still fairly new to this but will go back 6 pages and tag from there.  What's the best way to keep track of who I've tagged and who I haven't?  I KNOW I can't remember everyone!  lol
I appreciate all the tags from everyone and thank you all in advance


----------



## Rhynedahll

Ruth Harris said:


> Hi all, I'm still fairly new to this but will go back 6 pages and tag from there. What's the best way to keep track of who I've tagged and who I haven't? I KNOW I can't remember everyone! lol
> I appreciate all the tags from everyone and thank you all in advance


Hi, Ruth! Welcome to the thread!

I've tagged your three books. One of them only has a few tags. You might want to revisit it.

I keep track by posting two or three times a day. That way I get the new folks quickly and I check anyone I don't recognize. I think some of the people actually keep lists.


----------



## MonkeyScribe

Rhynedahll said:


> I've tagged your three books. One of them only has a few tags. You might want to revisit it.


I've bumped the tag count, but she could add several more tags to give her a wider search net.


----------



## Amyshojai

I tagged ToniL and Ruth's new books, welcome to the thread!


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

E.M. Muller
Toni LoTempio
Toni Lotempio, Jeffrey Taormina
Michael Wallace x 2


----------



## MonkeyScribe

I'm aware that this is more of a psychological boost than anything, but it's nice to see a few more tag votes.


----------



## William Meikle

Ruth Harris said:


> Hi all, I'm still fairly new to this but will go back 6 pages and tag from there. What's the best way to keep track of who I've tagged and who I haven't? I KNOW I can't remember everyone! lol
> I appreciate all the tags from everyone and thank you all in advance


Got you Ruth. I tag everybody, and post one of these every so often to know where I stopped 

"All caught up."


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up so far. 

And welcome to the group, Ruth!


----------



## Ruth Harris

Hi Willie...Just tagged you!  And went back about three pages so far & tagged everyone.

May I ask if people will vote down humor, chick lit, & romantic comedy for DECADES.  And please vote down murder mystery and sweet romance for LOVE & MONEY.  Thanks so much.

Does anyone know how such irrelevant tags get included?

Thanks again for the tags & the helpful advice.  I appreciate your input.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Just got Toni, Ruth and Michael.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Thanks everyone for the tags.  I'm caught up for today.  I think this is helping!  In terms of keeping track . . . Amazon keeps track for you.  If everything is checked when you link to the book, it means you've already been there.


----------



## ScottLCollins

OK, so I went back to page 392 and tagged everyone, including a couple downvotes for David and Ruth. Thanks for the tags back. If you can, I appreciate any downvotes for 99 cents on Days' End and additions to kindle authors. Appreciate it!


----------



## Ruth Harris

Hi...Joe and Sarah, consider yourselves tagged!  Scott, tagged you +  added Kindle author & down voted 99cents


----------



## Valmore Daniels

tagged everyone on page 404


----------



## Sybil Nelson

All caught up!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Down voted for Ruth and Scott!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Welcome to the new members of the thread.


----------



## Ruth Harris

Sybil & Valmore tagged you.  Rhyndahl tagged you earlier today, thanks for the down vote.


----------



## Ruth Harris

Hi Ricky...I tried tagging you earlier today and just now but don't see/can't find the tagging area.  What am I doing wrong?  Is there a secret clue?  ;-)


----------



## Ricky Sides

They are there.  Just way down the page in some cases. Check just past reviews. You should see them there.

Here is a link that will make tagging my books a bit easier.

http://www.amazon.com/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Ricky%20Sides

I know that's a lot of books. Just tag as many as you please.

Thank you for asking about the location. It shows you cared.


----------



## Ruth Harris

Hi Ricky...just did em all. The link was a big help...thanks


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you. I appreciate your effort.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:
C. Culver: The Abbey
KarenLeeField: both
ToniL: both
Kevis Hendrickson: all three
scififan: checked, but tags were still there
mgscarsbrook: Lucrezia
spiritualtramp: all four
leedobbins: both
MichaelWallace: both
Ruth Harris: all three

All caught up again


----------



## Ruth Harris

Hi andrew, just tagged both...


----------



## MonkeyScribe

Wow, some of you guys have a lot of votes on those tags. Andrew, I had to laugh at the "angst" tag.


----------



## JenniferShirk

Wow, I'm out of here for a few days and _BAM_ over 10 pages! 

Just tagged:

Jan's Leon
spiritualtramp
Jason Chan
Phil Edwards 
Bianna Lee
Gary P
FreeBooks4Kindle (new one)
Sarah Woodbury
Jennybeanses
Beth's hubby's book
Toni L
Kevis
Mgscarsbrook's new one
Michael Wallace
Lee Dobbins
Ruth Harris
Karen Lee

All caught up now.


----------



## Ruth Harris

Hi Jennifer, thanks!  just tagged you...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tagged, Ruth and welcome to the thread.


----------



## Mark Adair

Tag-a-lot - the story of a writer who tagged so often he became one with the tags...  I'm caught up again. 
New Tags:

C. Culver
KarenLeeField
Sarah Woodbury
drdln (dr s dhillon)
ToniL
Kevis Hendrickson
mgscarsbrook
spiritualtramp
Paul J Coleman
leedobbins
MichaelWallace
Ruth Harris
ScottLCollins

Thanks for tagging me back at:
http://www.amazon.com/The-Fathers-Child-ebook/dp/B004DCB3W0
and
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Fathers-Child/dp/B004DCB3W0

Mark


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Andrew Ashling
Ruth Harris x 3
Ricky Sides x 4


----------



## Sybil Nelson

If anyone has a moment, I'd love some tags on my paperback book.

http://www.amazon.com/Priscilla-Great-Sybil-Nelson/dp/0982827334/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1297222807&sr=8-1

Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Sybil, got your paperback.


----------



## Daniel Pyle

Catching up a little bit.  Went through and tagged at least one book for everybody I hadn't already gotten on the last several pages.

If you haven't tagged me yet, I'd sure appreciate it.


----------



## SimonWood

I've just uploaded four new titles (that I claimed back from my publisher). Could I get some tag love, please. 

http://www.amazon.com/Accidents-Waiting-to-Happen-ebook/dp/B004MDLXNE/
http://www.amazon.com/We-All-Fall-Down-ebook/dp/B004MDLXNO/
http://www.amazon.com/Paying-The-Piper-ebook/dp/B004MDLXNY/
http://www.amazon.com/Terminated-ebook/dp/B004MDLXOS/


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Simon Wood x 4


----------



## Jamie Sedgwick

All caught up again! Thanks everyone for the tags I've been getting. I'll throw my links up again in case anyone missed them.

http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Born-ebook/dp/B004KPM2MA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1296340734&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shadow-Born/dp/B004KPM2MA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1296340682&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/The-Tinkerers-Daughter-ebook/dp/B004KZPK92/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1296340734&sr=1-3
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Tinkerers-Daughter/dp/B004KZPK92/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1296340682&sr=1-4

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Darkling-Wind/dp/B004L2LJ3U/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1296340682&sr=1-3
http://www.amazon.com/The-Darkling-Wind-ebook/dp/B004L2LJ3U/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1296340734&sr=1-4

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Karma-Crossed/dp/B004GNFO8U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1296340682&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.com/Karma-Crossed-ebook/dp/B004GNFO8U/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1296340734&sr=1-2


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Well, I've tagged and then I de-tagged. Does anyone have anything to get that de-tagging powder off one's hands? Smelly stuff! And I'm all caught up.

However.

As long as we're on a de-tagging binge, I might as well ask for the de-tagging of '99 cents' on Courtesan.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003P2VH98/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

It seems a lost cause, as it has so many tags, but what the hey . . .


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## CJArcher

I've just tagged several from the last 6 pages, especially new books which needed a boost.

I'd appreciate tags for my new book: The Mercenary's Price

A few more tags on my earlier one wouldn't go astray either if anyone has missed it: The Adventures of Miss Upton and the Sky Pirate

Thanks, very much appreciated.


----------



## Abigail

I have gone through the other day and done loads of tagging, although I haven't done multiple books for people. I will go back and do more if I find myself with some free time. Done you too CJArcher and Sybil. My links if anyone can tag me.

http://www.amazon.com/Invisible-Tears-ebook/dp/B003IPCEU8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1297247675&sr=8-2 USA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Invisible-Tears/dp/B003IPCEU8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1297247706&sr=8-1 UK


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good morning folks!

This morning I tagged:

Sybil's new one. Congratulations!
Simon Wood x4
CJ's new book The Mercenary's Price. Congratulations!

For those of you new folks who are only tagging one or two books per author, please for me tag the kindle edition of _Orphan_, especially the "Epic Fantasy" tag. Thanks!


----------



## MonkeyScribe

CJArcher said:


> I'd appreciate tags for my new book: The Mercenary's Price


Gotcha. Looks like you're just getting started with this one, so I hope that helps.


----------



## MonkeyScribe

Rhynedahll said:


> For those of you new folks who are only tagging one or two books per author, please for me tag the kindle edition of _Orphan_, especially the "Epic Fantasy" tag. Thanks!


Got it. You've got a lot of tags for "book" on that one. Is this a tag you want or do you want it voted down?


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

I only missed one day!  Six pages.

Tagged:
Chris Culver
Karen Field x 2
ToniL x 2
Kevis Hendrickson x3
M.G. - got your new one
Lee Dobbins
Ruth Harris x3
Sybil - got your paperback
Simon Wood x 4
D.A. - downtagged 99 cents
C.J. Archer x 2 (must have missed you the first time around, CJ.  Sorry, but you're tagged now.)

All caught up.  Welcome to the newbies and thank you for reciprocating on tags.  Mine are in my sig line.

Linda


----------



## Rhynedahll

MichaelWallace said:


> Got it. You've got a lot of tags for "book" on that one. Is this a tag you want or do you want it voted down?


I think you must have clicked on the paperback version. The kindle version is the next one.


----------



## MonkeyScribe

Got it. Let me snag the rest of yours while I'm at it.


----------



## Rhynedahll

MichaelWallace said:


> Got it. Let me snag the rest of yours while I'm at it.


Thanks!


----------



## leedobbins

I'm all caught up since my last visit.  I'm starting to recognize all your book covers now so it's getting easier to pick out the ones I have not done.  Today I did:

ScottLCollins
Ruth Harris
Sybil Nelson - tagged your paperback
Daniel Pyle
Simon Wood - 4 new books
D.A. Boulter - detagged 99 cents
CJ Archer
Abigail

Lee


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Harry - Dead and Gone
Ruth - Love and Money, Decades, Husbands and Lovers
Scott - downvoted 99 cents
Daniel - Dismember, Down the Drain
Simon - Accidents Waiting to Happen, We All Fall Down, Paying the Piper, Terminated

Have a nice day.


----------



## Amyshojai

Sybil's, Simon Wood x4, and Mercenary's Price. All caught up.  And it's SNOWING here...again! Harrump! Texas ain't spozed to snow...


----------



## Katie Salidas

Hey guys! I'm back for some more tagging fun!

Can you help me tag my newest novella? The kindle link just went live in the last 24 hours!!!

Karma & Melodies

I'll go ahead and get started catching up too on some tags.

Thanks!!


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Katie, happy to tag--but I didn't see any tags yet.


----------



## ScottLCollins

Back to being caught up!


----------



## Katie Salidas

Tagged so far

MichaelWallace
Ruth Harris
Mark Adair
Sybil Nelson
Daniel Pyle
SimonWood
Jamie Sedgwick
CJArcher
Abigail


----------



## Katie Salidas

Amyshojai said:


> Hi Katie, happy to tag--but I didn't see any tags yet.


Weird. It shows these tags when I look at it.

99 cents(5)
paranormal romance(5)
vampire romance(5)
katie salidas(4)
kindle romance(4)
vampire(4)
kindle authors(3)
fiction(2)
kindle(2)
novella(2)
tts enabled(2)


----------



## Rhynedahll

Katie Salidas said:


> Hey guys! I'm back for some more tagging fun!
> 
> Can you help me tag my newest novella? The kindle link just went live in the last 24 hours!!!
> 
> Karma & Melodies
> 
> I'll go ahead and get started catching up too on some tags.
> 
> Thanks!!


Shows up for me, no problem. Got it tagged! Congratulations on the new release!


----------



## Katie Salidas

Thanks guys. I was beginning to get worried. I know with the UK site I can't ever get my tags to stick but I'd never had a problem with the US site.


----------



## Christopher Beck

I'm tagging away. Thanks to those who have tagged mine.


----------



## Amyshojai

Katie Salidas said:


> Weird. It shows these tags when I look at it.
> 
> 99 cents(5)
> paranormal romance(5)
> vampire romance(5)
> katie salidas(4)
> kindle romance(4)
> vampire(4)
> kindle authors(3)
> fiction(2)
> kindle(2)
> novella(2)
> tts enabled(2)


The "TT" brought nothing up but I did find the tags without it, and got it done. *s*


----------



## isaacsweeney

Still tagging. Not caught up, but tagging just the same.


----------



## Ruth Harris

A clicking maniac this AM.  I tagged--all books
Still new to tagging:  How do you downvote a tag?  Do you just not check the box?  Also, I check the boxes, then click Agree with tags...is there a quicker way if I want to check them all?  Thanks...
Margaret
Mark
RDoug
Sybil ppb
Daniel Pyle
Simon Ward
Jamie Sedgwick
DABoulter
CJArcher
Abigail
Linda Prather
Lee Dobbins
Mackenzie M
Katie Salidas
Sibel Hodge


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your books Isaac.


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged:

Ruth Harris

Sybel Nelson - now also your paperback

Daniel Pyle

D.A. Boulter - I down tagged 99 cents for Courtesan

Thank you all for tagging my books.  Thank you in advance to new taggers.  I greatly appreciate it.

Karen


----------



## Karen Fenech

Katie Salidas, I tagged your new one (Had previously tagged your others).

Scott Collins, I tagged your book.

Thank you to all for the tags to my books.  

Karen


----------



## isaacsweeney

Got Ruth, Karen, and some others.


----------



## Ruth Harris

Hi Isaac, got you tagged -- some of the titles have no check boxes, don't know why.


----------



## Ruth Harris

Hi all, Please vote down humor, chick lit, & romantic comedy for DECADES.  And please vote down murder mystery and sweet romance for LOVE & MONEY.  Thanks so much.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ruth Harris said:


> A clicking maniac this AM. I tagged--all books
> Still new to tagging: How do you downvote a tag? Do you just not check the box? Also, I check the boxes, then click Agree with tags...is there a quicker way if I want to check them all? Thanks...


Ruth, you just check the boxes. You only click agree with these tags when you want to downvote. You'll hover over the gray box and when the window pops, click no. That's downvoting.

The fast way to tag without clicking on every one is to press tt. When the window comes up, you can either click on each one underneath or do what I do. I copy them and paste them into the window. Then Save. You can get through a whole lot of tagging that way.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers and good luck with new releases.


----------



## isaacsweeney

Ruth Harris said:


> Hi all, Please vote down humor, chick lit, & romantic comedy for DECADES. And please vote down murder mystery and sweet romance for LOVE & MONEY. Thanks so much.


Done.


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

C.J. Archer
Abigail Lawrence
Katie Salidas


----------



## ScottLCollins

All caught up. 

For those tagging mine, please downvote the "99 cents" and be sure to hit the "kindle authors"

Thanks!


----------



## MonkeyScribe

Ruth Harris said:


> Hi all, Please vote down humor, chick lit, & romantic comedy for DECADES. And please vote down murder mystery and sweet romance for LOVE & MONEY. Thanks so much.


Done. And the book sounds fascinating, but that one 3-star vote is kind of frustrating. The reviewer seemed to love the story, just wanted your villain to get punished at the end. Hopefully, people will read beyond the stars, to see that s/he really liked the book, but in the meanwhile, it would help if you got some more reviews to balance it out.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

My daily tagging spree:

Ruth Harris -- x3 (and the downvotes you wanted)
Scott L Collins -- downvoted 99 cents
Daniel Pyle -- got one that I had missed earlier
Simon Wood -- x4
DA Boulter -- downvoted 99 cents
CJ Archer -- new one (good luck with it!)
Katie Salides -- new one (Congrats!)


----------



## William Meikle

All done up to here.


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!
Lori


----------



## Ruth Harris

Gertie/Margaret, Thanks for the 101...pretty soon I might even feel like a pro.  Thanks again.

Michael, yep, frustrating.  what a weird review.  Anyway, I have some fabulous "real" reviews in my prod description so with any luck they'll more than compensate.

MGS:  just tagged you

All caught up.  For now.  Won't last for long...lol


----------



## SimonWood

Thanks for the tag love andmy books thank you too.


----------



## daveconifer

Just tagged:

Ruth Heiress -- I mean, Harris -- X 3
Christopher Beck X 3
Michael Wallace X 2

I think that my books/links are too hard to get to using my signature link so as an experiment I'm going to try pasting them here. Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/Wrecker-ebook/dp/B004IEA8GK/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Snodgrass-Vacation-ebook/dp/B002U0KXR8/ref=pd_rhf_p_img_2

http://www.amazon.com/eBully-ebook/dp/B001PBFEL8/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1297280305&sr=1-4

http://www.amazon.com/Man-of-Steel-ebook/dp/B0017DPWO8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Throwback-ebook/dp/B0013HJDNY/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/FireHouse-ebook/dp/B0013GSV9M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Ruth Harris

Hi Dave...just tagged you...your links worked well, thanks


----------



## Maud Muller

Caught up again. Just tagged
Ruth Harris
Simon Wood's new titles
Jamie Sedqwick (Can't do the UK ones)
CJ Archer- Mercenary's Price
Abigail Lawrence
Katie's Karma & Meodies
Isaac Sweeny
Dave Connifer - the books I didn't get before.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

C. Culver
KarenLeeField
ToniL
Kevis Hendrickson
Jan Hurst-Nicholson: added requested tags
scififan: "The Voice" eBook
Phil Edwards: already tagged
mgscarsbrook: latest book
lee dobbins
Michael Wallace
Harry Shannon: i clicked on helpful for the review
Ruth Harris
ScottLCollins: i made requested changes to the tags you mentioned
SimonWood: all new books
D.A. Boulter: i voted down the 99 cents tag
CJArcher (new book)
Katie Salidas: latest book (cool book cover)


----------



## isaacsweeney

I'm a-catchin' up.

I'm the publisher on this one, so if you want to go tag, that'd be cool. It's not one of mine, but ...

http://www.amazon.com/Betrayal-Times-Peace-Prosperity-ebook/dp/B004MDLSMK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1297286639&sr=1-2


----------



## Karen Fenech

Thanks, Isaac, I've now also tagged your books.

Ruth, I downvoted the tags you specified.  

Thank you all for tagging my books.

Karen


----------



## Ruth Harris

Eileen, Liam, Isaac...all tagged...

Karen, already tagged you & thanks


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged Isaac's pub book.

That gets me caught up for the moment.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged.   Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up again.


----------



## Ruth Harris

Doomed, congrats on new release.  Tagged.


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

All caught up again.

My favorite tag today:  awesome author(16) - But I didn't click it, Isaac, because I haven't read your work...  

Thanks all,
S.


----------



## Katie Salidas

Popping in real quick to catch up. 

Tagged
Christopher Beck
isaacsweeney
ScottLCollins
mgscarsbrook
SimonWood
daveconifer
liam.judge (thanks for the compliment on my new book)
Doomed Muse
David N. Alderman


----------



## isaacsweeney

Steven L. Hawk said:


> All caught up again.
> 
> My favorite tag today: awesome author(16) - But I didn't click it, Isaac, because I haven't read your work...
> 
> Thanks all,
> S.


Somebody else put that there,believe it or not. I will take it.


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*:

Jennybeanses
C. Culver
KarenLeeField
ToniL
Kevis Hendrickson
mgscarsbrook (new one)
MichaelWallace
leedobbins (Kindle + print)
ScottLCollins (removed my 99cent tag)
Ruth Harris
SimonWood (reclaimed titles)
CJArcher (new book)
Katie Selidas (new novella)

All caught up again...for now 

If you haven't had the chance, please tag Flank Hawk  (Kindle & print).
See signature below. Thanks!


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Ruth x 3
Sybil's paperback
Mercenary's Price
Karma & Melodies
Betrayal


----------



## Amyshojai

I'm still caught up--and very much appreciate tags back especially on the print versions of Kitten Care, and Aging dog/Aging Cat. Thanks!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

D.A. Boulter said:


> Bad tags? Could be something like 'spammer', 'fraud', 'worthless'. Or consider if someone tagged one of your books as 'horror' or 'science fiction'. As those tags don't relate to your book, you might consider them 'bad' tags.


But what will that person gain who is putting so called bad tags. I am just trying to understand this whole tag concept. I am not sure how effective this is in marketing. All the best.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drdln (dr s dhillon) said:


> But what will that person gain who is putting so called bad tags. I am just trying to understand this whole tag concept. I am not sure how effective this is in marketing. All the best.


Take a look at this link for example.

http://www.amazon.com/tag/meditation?ref_=tag_dpp_cust_itdp_t&store=1#page=2:sort=relevant

One of your books is #17 and on the second page of products in the meditation forum. You're gaining visibility.

People put in maltags to try and hurt the author. Sometimes it's because they had a fight with the author on a forum or they want to boost up another author by putting you down. We do what we can to counteract that sort of malicious activity.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

tagged everyone on p408


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Dave Conifer x a bunch (lost count; one tag was "DRM Infected," which I did not select)
Alex Kudera
Annie Bellet


----------



## Daniel Pyle

Okay, I think I've got mostly everything from page 400 and up now.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your new one, Annie.


----------



## KerylR

All caught up!  See ya all soon.


----------



## Sybil Nelson

All caught up again. Thanks for the tags. It's really helping my sales for Secrets of Eden. Waiting for the other books to catch up.


----------



## CJArcher

All caught up since my last post.


----------



## ericbt

Managed to get here in the middle of the week.  

Tagged:
ToniL
Kevis Hendrickson
mgscarsbrook (The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia)
leedobbins
MichaelWallace
Ruth Harris
Sybil Nelson (PB)
SimonWood (New titles)
CJArcher (The Mercenary's Price)
Katie Salidas (Karma & Melodies)
isaacsweeney (The Betrayal of Times of Peace and Prosperity)
Doomed Muse (The Light of the Earth As Seen From Tartarus)


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up for the moment.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Just tagged Dr D., Valmore, and CJ.


----------



## Ed_ODell

tagged:

MichaelWallace
JenniferShirk
R. Doug (like your page setup)
Sybil Nelson
Daniel Pyle
Jamie Sedgewick
CJArcher  (steampunk?)
Mackenzie Morgan

Welcome, new authors! May each of you enjoy great success!


----------



## R. Doug

Ed_ODell said:


> R. Doug (like your page setup)


You mean my blog? Thanks. I've been working really hard at fine-tuning it and doing a major blog entry every Monday, Wednesday, and Friday.


----------



## kahuna

drdln
michael wallace
ruth harris
lee dobbins
tonit
sarah woodbury
jennybeanses
jason w chan

I went to the amazon page and tagged your books' product tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me "relationships," "love," "sexuality," "romance," "erotica," "psychology," "self help," "spirituality," "passion," "erotic," "sensual," "lovers," and "health."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Steve Silkin

just tagged:

Cat's Eyes (Land of Miu) by Karen Lee Field
Speculative Realms:  Where there's a will, there's a way by Sasha Beattie
The Abbey by Chris Culver
The Legend of Witch Bane (The Witch Bane Saga) by Kevis Hendrickson, Deborah Young
Scott Roche x 3
Toni LoTempio x 2
Do You Speak Dog? by Lee Dobbins
The Righteous by Michael Wallace
Days' End by Scott L. Collins (tag correx)
Ruth Harris x 3
Karma by Katie Salidas
Mercenary's Price by C.J. Archer
Light of the Earth by Annie Bellet

Thanks in advance for any tag-backs!!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good morning folks!

Tagged:

The Light of the Earth As Seen From Tartarus

That should get me caught up.

Let me know if I missed anyone.


----------



## Ruth Harris

Thank you everyone!

tagged
Ericbt x3
steve silkin x4

caught up -- for now


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Good Morning.

Tagged:

Katie - Karma & Melodies
Isaac - The Betrayal of Times of Peach and Prosperity
Annie - The Light of the Earth As Seen From Tartarus

Caught up on everyone else.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Amyshojai

Seems I'm still caught up. Off to do some writerly- stuff.


----------



## MonkeyScribe

Whew, after three days of off-again, on-again tagging, I'm finally caught up. Hopefully I didn't up any down tags and down any up tags.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Still caught up.


----------



## Ed_ODell

All,

I am caught up (or maybe "down") to page 396. Wow! so many new authors.... to whom I wish great success. 

I hope to get started back this afternoon. I still need to get all those from 396 to 378.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up again and tagged:

Isaac Sweeney -- new one (good luck!)
Doomed Muse -- new one (congratulations!)
Ericbt -- somehow had missed the paperback versions earlier


----------



## JenniferShirk

Ruth Harris said:


> Hi Jennifer, thanks! just tagged you...


Thanks, Ruth!


----------



## JenniferShirk

Ok. Trying to stay ahead here. Just tagged:

Daniel P
Simon W
Katie's (new one)
Doomed Muse (new one)
CJ Archer (new one)

All caught up again.


----------



## E.J. Stevens

I would love to be included! It may take me a few days to catch up on all of your wonderful books, but I promise to tag everyone. 

Poetry Collections:
From the Shadows
Shadows of Myth and Legend

YA Paranormal Series:
She Smells the Dead (Spirit Guide)
Spirit Storm (Spirit Guide)

Thanks!


----------



## leedobbins

All caught up!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

E.J. Stevens said:


> I would love to be included! It may take me a few days to catch up on all of your wonderful books, but I promise to tag everyone.
> 
> Poetry Collections:
> From the Shadows
> Shadows of Myth and Legend
> 
> YA Paranormal Series:
> She Smells the Dead (Spirit Guide)
> Spirit Storm (Spirit Guide)
> 
> Thanks!


You're all tagged.

We recommend you go back about six pages and tag forward from there. That way you'll catch the active taggers.


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up since my last visit...man you can't miss a day around here.


----------



## ScottLCollins

Caught up on all tagging/downvoting as requested. When tagging mine, please be sure to downvote "99 cents" and hit up "kindle authors" instead. Thanks everyone and congrats to those who released new books!


----------



## Jamie Sedgwick

All caught up to here!


----------



## A. S. Warwick

I'd like to join the tag-a-thon.

Fun part is going to be wading through this rather lengthy post to reciprocate all those wanting tags...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

A.S. Warwick said:


> I'd like to join the tag-a-thon.
> 
> Fun part is going to be wading through this rather lengthy post to reciprocate all those wanting tags...


Tagged you, Andrew.

We recommend you just go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch all the active taggers.


----------



## Ruth Harris

All caught up!

Consider yourself tagged:

EJStevens
AaronPolson
ASWarwick

Would you please downvote mystery, sweet romance & murder mystery for LOVE AND MONEY...& downvote humor, chick lit & romantic comedy for DECADES.

Does anyone know why such wildly inappropriate tags appear?


----------



## ScottLCollins

I think it's someone random tosses in a tag and then it just snowballs as people ask for tags and everyone else just clicks it. Once it starts appearing on one's top tag list I think is when you/I/others start asking for the downvotes. I don't mind a tag of romantic comedy on my thriller as long as it's at the end and there are only a few tags for that. It's when it starts knocking my relevant tags down that they become a problem.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Six pages back - got you.  That makes it a little bit easier


----------



## Ed_ODell

Just tagged:

leedobbins
EJ Stevens
aaronpoulson
A.S.Warwick

Off to work my way back from 395 to 378. Welcome, new authors!


----------



## SimonWood

Thanks taggers.


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up. If everyone could remember to hit the *Science Fiction* tag and vote down the *Book* tag when you sweep my books, it would be really helpful. And thanks to all of you that have already done that for me. 

E.J., I really like your covers.


----------



## MonkeyScribe

David N. Alderman said:


> All caught up. If everyone could remember to hit the *Science Fiction* tag and vote down the *Book* tag when you sweep my books, it would be really helpful. And thanks to all of you that have already done that for me.


You got it.


----------



## JRTomlin

Could I jump in the pool? The water looks nice. 

My _Wings of Evil_ just went up on Kindle so tags would be greatly appreciated. I started ten pages back. I'm now to page 406 (four pages still to go). I may have worn out my mouse though. It's wee little tongue is hanging out. 

Thanks.


----------



## Sybil Nelson

I'm all caught up except for JRTomlin. Can you provide links for your books?


----------



## Ed_ODell

David N. Alderman said:


> All caught up. If everyone could remember to hit the *Science Fiction* tag and vote down the *Book* tag when you sweep my books, it would be really helpful. And thanks to all of you that have already done that for me.
> 
> E.J., I really like your covers.


Done!


----------



## JRTomlin

Sybil Nelson said:


> I'm all caught up except for JRTomlin. Can you provide links for your books?


http://www.amazon.com/Wings-of-Evil-ebook/dp/B004N627U8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1297394222&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.com/Talon-Raptor-Clan-ebook/dp/B002T45WD0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1297394790&sr=1-1

Thanks. I do appreciate it!

Back to work on reaching page 410 for me.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Welcome to the new thread members.


----------



## JRTomlin

Whew! Got everyone on the past 10 pages which should get the active taggers and voted down any that requested. You guys sure write a LOT of books. *pant pant*

Thanks for the tagging. I'll check again tomorrow and try to keep up.


----------



## CJArcher

All caught up to here.  Thanks for the tags everyone.


----------



## Paul J Coleman

Caught up!  

Please consider tagging my good friend Jack.  Or he will get depressed and drink all my beer.  

Larry


----------



## Katie Salidas

Quick catchup tonight!

CJArcher
Ed_ODell
A.S. Warwick
aaronpolson
leedobbins
E.J. Stevens (love those covers!!)


----------



## BrianKittrell

Whew! Gotten to the last 5 out of 6 pages so far, finishing up the last one. Some I've already tagged from before, some exist on the createspace thread, some from mobilereads, some from possibly other exchanges, some I just tagged.

You can tag mine below.



> I include "preferred tags" with my tag links. All you have to do is copy the line of preferred tags (after preferred tags under each line, paste it in the little box below the list of tags on its Amazon page, and hit enter. Done to save you time.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004AM5OIC
> preferred tags: zombies,thriller,suspense,zombie apocalypse,walking dead,horror,zombie book,biological weapons,ecological disaster,fiction,brian kittrell,gripping,zombie fiction,zombie horror,post-apocalyptic
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/0982949596
> preferred tags: zombies,thriller,suspense,zombie apocalypse,walking dead,horror,zombie book,biological weapons,ecological disaster,fiction,brian kittrell,gripping,zombie fiction,zombie horror
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004KKXT6S
> preferred tags: post-apocalyptic,living dead,horror,zombies,military,suspense,indie author,kindle,kindleboards authors,brian kittrell,thriller,walking dead,war,zombie apocalypse,zombie series
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/0982949502
> preferred tags: post-apocalyptic,living dead,horror,zombies,military,suspense,indie author,kindle,kindleboards authors,brian kittrell,thriller,walking dead,war,zombie apocalypse,zombie series


Thanks a bunch!

Edit: Alright, finished the others now.


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

J R Tomlin, C R Daems x 2
Brian Kittrell x 4


----------



## NickSpalding

Just spent a constructive twenty minutes over morning coffee updating my tags... tag backs gratefully received!

Life... With No Breaks right here


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good morning and welcome to all the new folks!

For this morning's tagathon:

E. J. Stevens x4
Andrew Warwick x1
JR Tomlin & CR Daems x2


Also, State of Siege by Michael Wallace, which I had somehow missed when I did his other two. Sorry about that.


----------



## Sybil Nelson

All caught up again. Thanks for the tags.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Michael - State of Siege - I had missed that one earlier. Got it now.
E J Stevens - From the Shadows, Shadows of Myth and Legend, She Smells the Dead, Spirit Storm
A S Warwick - Tears of the Mountain
J R Tomlin - Wings of Evil, Talon of the Raptor Clan
Brian - The Dying Times x2, The War of the Dead x2

Have a nice day and thanks for the tags.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## isaacsweeney

Tagging away. I have no idea if I'm caught up or not. Mine are in my sig for new people. Also, this one I'm the publisher on:
http://www.amazon.com/Betrayal-Times-Peace-Prosperity-ebook/dp/B004MDLSMK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1297430356&sr=8-1


----------



## ScottLCollins

David N. Alderman said:


> All caught up. If everyone could remember to hit the *Science Fiction* tag and vote down the *Book* tag when you sweep my books, it would be really helpful. And thanks to all of you that have already done that for me.
> 
> E.J., I really like your covers.


Done


----------



## ScottLCollins

Caught up on the rest too. 

For the new taggers, please downvote "99 cents" on mine and be sure to hit "kindle authors". thanks


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!
Lori


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up.

Brian, you need to put a space after the comma on those tags. If we copy and paste them the way they are, they won't take. 

Isaac, please encourage Alex to join us. We don't bite (much) and it would be nice to get tags back from him.


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up to here. Welcome to the new folks... nice to see fresh meat for the grinder


----------



## Amyshojai

Whew, I couldn't get Kindleboards to come up last night...and got behind. Now all caught up and have tagged all the new folks--welcome! Would appreciate reciprocosity, especially on the print versions of kitten and the two aging pet books. Thanks!


----------



## Mel Comley

Just tagged all the newbies going back a few pages, would appreciate the recipricol tagging. Thank you in advance.

Also Can everyone tag Impeding Justice the paperback for me please?

http://www.amazon.com/Impeding-Justice-ebook/dp/B0045UA6F0

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Impeding-Justice-ebook/dp/B0045UA6F0

http://www.amazon.com/Impeding-Justice-Mel-Comley/dp/1908248947 paperback USA.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Impeding-Justice-Mel-Comley/dp/1908248947

Thank you all off to finish the sequel which should be ready to upload next week, fingers crossed.

Melx


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your paperback, Mel.


----------



## D.M. Trink

Wow-lots more to catch up on!

Today I tagged:
Brian
Nick
R.Doug
Isaac's

Thanks to all for tagging mine!


----------



## aaronpolson

Up to date...fresh meat for the grinder, indeed.

Thanks for reciprocating!


----------



## BrianKittrell

NickSpalding said:


> Just spent a constructive twenty minutes over morning coffee updating my tags... tag backs gratefully received!
> 
> Life... With No Breaks right here


Just to let you know, the link you posted in the body of your post loads up a page without tags for me. I went to the one in your signature to tag yours.


----------



## Maria Romana

Yippee!! Caught up again, and it only took me three days of tagging. This is what I get for going on vaca...

 Maria

Tags always appreciated:
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ in paper on Amazon
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ Kindle on Amazon


----------



## Arthur Slade

I would appreciate tags on my book Dust.


Just use the tags that are already there.

Now to catch up on everyone else's tags.


----------



## BrianKittrell

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> All caught up.
> 
> Brian, you need to put a space after the comma on those tags. If we copy and paste them the way they are, they won't take.
> 
> Isaac, please encourage Alex to join us. We don't bite (much) and it would be nice to get tags back from him.


Eek! Alright, I've fixed it below. Thanks for the tagging! I'm caught up to this point (unless that new post that was just made is one I need to tag.)

Thanks to you guys, my first novel has made it on page #1 of zombies! I really appreciate that, and the actual #1 slot is in sight! (Only 200+ tags away... lol!)

Added spaces to preferred keywords to make it easier:



> I include "preferred tags" with my tag links. All you have to do is copy the line of preferred tags (after preferred tags under each line, paste it in the little box below the list of tags on its Amazon page, and hit enter. Done to save you time.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004AM5OIC
> preferred tags: zombies, thriller, suspense, zombie apocalypse, walking dead, horror, zombie book, biological weapons, ecological disaster, fiction, brian kittrell, gripping, zombie fiction, zombie horror, post-apocalyptic
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/0982949596
> preferred tags: zombies, thriller, suspense, zombie apocalypse, walking dead, horror, zombie book, biological weapons, ecological disaster, fiction, brian kittrell, gripping, zombie fiction, zombie horror
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004KKXT6S
> preferred tags: post-apocalyptic, living dead, horror, zombies, military, suspense, indie author, kindle, kindleboards authors, brian kittrell, thriller, walking dead, war, zombie apocalypse, zombie series
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/0982949502
> preferred tags: post-apocalyptic, living dead, horror, zombies, military, suspense, indie author, kindle, kindleboards authors, brian kittrell, thriller, walking dead, war, zombie apocalypse, zombie series


----------



## Amyshojai

Got "Dust." Caught up again.


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Mel Comley x 1 (no tags showing on Impending Justice).

Maria Elizabeth Romana x 2


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## HelenHanson

New Tags, new books, thumbs down to bad tags:


leedobbins
MichaelWallace
David N. Alderman
Ruth Harris
ScottLCollins
CJArcher
SimonWood
Ruth Harris
Christopher Beck - had you tagged, but not on my list
Katie Salidas
Doomed Muse
BrianKittrell
JRTomlin  - LOVE your photo.  I'm assuming it's not really you . . .
A.S. Warwick
E.J. Stevens
Arthur Slade
NickSpalding

Happy weekend, all!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caught up with everyone.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

Sybil Nelson: paperback
SimonWood: all four (had one already )
Jamie Sedgwick: have them all now
D.A. Boulter: detagged 99¢
CJArcher: new one
Katie Salidas: new one
Doomed Muse: new one
E.J. Stevens: all four
A.S. Warwick
JRTomlin: both
BrianKittrell: both
NickSpalding
isaacsweeney: the Kudera one
melcom: paperback (had trouble with UK version: no tags)
Arthur Slade: Dust

Caught up.
Have a terrific weekend, all.


----------



## JRTomlin

HelenHanson said:


> New Tags, new books, thumbs down to bad tags:
> 
> leedobbins
> MichaelWallace
> David N. Alderman
> Ruth Harris
> ScottLCollins
> CJArcher
> SimonWood
> Ruth Harris
> Christopher Beck - had you tagged, but not on my list
> Katie Salidas
> Doomed Muse
> BrianKittrell
> JRTomlin - LOVE your photo. I'm assuming it's not really you . . .
> A.S. Warwick
> E.J. Stevens
> Arthur Slade
> NickSpalding
> 
> Happy weekend, all!


No, it's not me. I wish I was that cute, Helen. 

I am currently getting caught up. Listen could I get help with Talon of the Raptor Clan, please? It has mystery and murder mystery voted up which is erroneous and my fault for not posting the correct ones. I'm still new at this stuff, so forgive my mis-steps. Anyone who would vote up the right ones and those down would be great and I'll love you forever. The correct tags for it are: adventure, kindle, kindle author, fantasy, fantasy adventure, female protagonist, epic fantasy

I'll post everyone I've caught up on in a few minutes. Boy, this is an active thread. Thanks to everyone for the tags!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JRTomlin said:


> No, it's not me. I wish I was that cute, Helen.
> 
> I am currently getting caught up. Listen could I get help with Talon of the Raptor Clan, please? It has mystery and murder mystery voted up which is erroneous and my fault for not posting the correct ones. I'm still new at this stuff, so forgive my mis-steps. Anyone who would vote up the right ones and those down would be great and I'll love you forever. The correct tags for it are: adventure, kindle, kindle author, fantasy, fantasy adventure, female protagonist, epic fantasy
> 
> I'll post everyone I've caught up on in a few minutes. Boy, this is an active thread. Thanks to everyone for the tags!


Retagged you.


----------



## JRTomlin

Ok, I'm caught up. I just tagged:

Andrew Ashling X2
Helen Hanson
BrianKittrell X4
Arthur Slade X5 (because I had apparently missed the others before)
meromana
D.M. Trink X2
melcom X4
NickSpalding
Katie Salidas X5

Caught up again and I _really appreciate_ the tags!

Thanks everyone.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tags for the day are:

EJ Stevens -- x4
AS Warwick
ED_ODell -- kindle and print
JR Tomlin -- x2 (and downvotes)
Brian Kitrell -- x4
Nick Spalding -- new one
Mel --paperback
Arthur Slade -- new one

---------------

Here are all mine for the newbies:

*Poison In The Blood *
*Paperback --* http://www.amazon.com/Poison-Blood-Memoirs-Lucrezia-Borgia/dp/1456347616/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1297449306&sr=8-3
*eBook --* http://www.amazon.com/Poison-Blood-Memoirs-Lucrezia-ebook/dp/B004BA5FLO/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1297449306&sr=8-3

*The Marlowe Conspiracy*
*Paperback -- *http://www.amazon.com/Marlowe-Conspiracy-M-G-Scarsbrook/dp/1456310968/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1297449306&sr=8-1
*eBook -*- http://www.amazon.com/The-Marlowe-Conspiracy-ebook/dp/B0047T7D64/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1297449306&sr=8-1
*
The Life & Legend of Lucrezia Borgia --* http://www.amazon.com/Life-Legend-Lucrezia-Borgia-ebook/dp/B004M8SSRI/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_5
*The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe --* http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Works-Christopher-Marlowe-ebook/dp/B004HO5FG4/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_4
*Doctor Faustus --* http://www.amazon.com/Christopher-Marlowes-Faustus-Including-ebook/dp/B004K1F8Y8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## leedobbins

Wow, you guys never rest!  I'm all caught up for the day.  

Lee


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged:

Arthur Slade x2 (Dust and one I had missed in his sig)


----------



## Sybil Nelson

I got everyone.


----------



## David N. Alderman

Just tagged the new ones. 

I'd also like to ask the new taggers if you could tag down *Book* and tag up *Science Fiction* on my titles.

The Kindle versions are in my signature, the paperback links are right here -

Black Earth: End of the Innocence - http://www.amazon.com/Black-Earth-Innocence-David-Alderman/dp/061532276X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1297457217&sr=8-1
Black Earth: The Broken Daisy - http://www.amazon.com/Black-Earth-David-N-Alderman/dp/1453822194/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_2

Thanks!


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged--
Keryl Raist
Michael Wallace
Ed Odell
JRTomlin x2
Jack Klak
Brian Kittrell x2
Nick Spalding
Lexy Harper x8
Melcom x2
DMTrink
Arthur Slade
Helen Hanson

All caught up...

Would you please downvote mystery, sweet romance & murder mystery for LOVE AND MONEY...& downvote humor, chick lit & romantic comedy for DECADES.

Thanks, everyone, for all the tags.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done Ruth.


----------



## Ruth Harris

Thank you Ricky...I appreciate it.


----------



## Maria Romana

JRTomlin said:


> I am currently getting caught up. Listen could I get help with Talon of the Raptor Clan, please? It has mystery and murder mystery voted up which is erroneous and my fault for not posting the correct ones. I'm still new at this stuff, so forgive my mis-steps. Anyone who would vote up the right ones and those down would be great and I'll love you forever. The correct tags for it are: adventure, kindle, kindle author, fantasy, fantasy adventure, female protagonist, epic fantasy


You're fixed!

--Maria
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ in paper on Amazon
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ Kindle on Amazon


----------



## Ricky Sides

My pleasure Ruth.


----------



## Amyshojai

Whew, it's been a busy day...glad to see I'm still caught up! That NEVER happens!


----------



## Laura Lond

Caught up again! Whew!

Here is the list of my books for those new to the thread:

My Sparkling Misfortune (The Lakeland Knight)

The Journey (The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres)
The Palace (The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres)
The Battle (The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres)

The Magic Bracelet

Thanks!!


----------



## kahuna

Laura Lond
Nick Spaulding
AS Warwick
JR Tomlin

I went to the amazon page and tagged your product tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me "relationships," "love," "sexuality," "romance," "erotica," "psychology," "self help," "spirituality," "passion," "erotic," "sensual," "lovers," and "health."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey

I would appreciate some tags for Dead Man's Eye. I'll now go through the list and start reciprocating in advance


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Shaun said:


> I would appreciate some tags for Dead Man's Eye. I'll now go through the list and start reciprocating in advance


Gotcha. As many taggers are no longer active, we suggest you only go back about 6 pages and tag forward from there. That way you'll catch all the active taggers.


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey

D.A. Boulter said:


> Gotcha. As many taggers are no longer active, we suggest you only go back about 6 pages and tag forward from there. That way you'll catch all the active taggers.


Good tip. Thanks. Working backwards from yours


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged--
Laura Loud
Shaun

Would you please downvote mystery, sweet romance & murder mystery for LOVE AND MONEY...& downvote humor, chick lit & romantic comedy for DECADES.

Thanks


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Ruth Harris said:


> tagged--
> Laura Loud
> Shaun
> 
> Would you please downvote mystery, sweet romance & murder mystery for LOVE AND MONEY...& downvote humor, chick lit & romantic comedy for DECADES.
> 
> Thanks


Done!


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Laura Lond said:


> Caught up again! Whew!
> 
> Here is the list of my books for those new to the thread:
> 
> My Sparkling Misfortune (The Lakeland Knight)
> 
> The Journey (The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres)
> The Palace (The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres)
> The Battle (The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres)
> 
> The Magic Bracelet
> 
> Thanks!!


tagged


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Shaun said:


> I would appreciate some tags for Dead Man's Eye. I'll now go through the list and start reciprocating in advance


tagged


----------



## Ricky Sides

Shaun said:


> I would appreciate some tags for Dead Man's Eye. I'll now go through the list and start reciprocating in advance


Hi there,

I tagged all versions of your three books. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Mel - paperback version
Arthur - Dust, John Diefenbaker (must have missed that one earlier)
J R - retagged Talon of the Raptor Clan
Shaun - Dead Man's Eye, The Kult, Deadfall

Caught up for now.

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## William Meikle

Shaun said:


> Good tip. Thanks. Working backwards from yours


Got you Shaun -- welcome to the thread. Good to see a familiar face


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...  

isaac sweeney's friend's book ("The Betrayal Of Times...") 
Doomed Muse (latest book)
E.J. Stevens (all books)
A.S. Warwick
JRTomlin (both books)
Brian Kittrell (both books)
Nick Spalding (already tagged U.S. & U.K. versions)
melcom (Impeding Justice: Paperback book)
Arthur Slade (latest book)
Shaun (all book's)


----------



## JoeMitchell

I only do this every couple of weeks, and I'm always surprised at how fast the new books pile up.  This is why my tagged lists are always so long.

Tagged up to page 390.  I think I'll finish the rest tomorrow.

Tagged:
Online Dating - Simplified
Complete Guide to Cunnilingus
Dust
The Hunchback Assignments
The Dark Deeps: The Hunchback Assignments 2
Megiddo's Shadow
John Diefenbaker
Black Earth: End of the Innocence
Black Earth: The Broken Daisy
The Light of the Earth As Seen From Tartarus
The Spacer's Blade & Other Stories 
Conversations with the Dead
Music in the City
**** Luminous
Watchers: Culloden!
Page Truly and The Journey To Nearandfar 
Welcome To Town: A Novel
Shadow Born
The Tinkerer's Daughter
The Darkling Wind
The Demise Of The Soccer Moms
The Premonition
Lucas Taylor: the time traveller
The Adventures of Miss Upton and the Sky Pirate
Against Her Fading Hour
Wouldn't Last Forever
Hard Creek Bridge: a short story
Students Losing Out: four essays on adjunct labor in higher education
The Mercenary's Price
The Bottom Feeders and Other Stories
Rock Gods and Scary Monsters
Loathsome, Dark and Deep
Invisible Tears
An Exercise in Futility
Black Orchid Blues 
Jack Klak: MAESTRO
Priscilla the Great 
Ain't No Sunshine
Secrets of Eden
Twin Shorts
The Power of Breathing
A SIMPLE SOLUTION TO AMERICAS WEIGHT PROBLEM
ART OF STRESS-FREE LIVING
A NEW LOOK AT VEGETARIANISM
FOREVER YOUNG: How To Fight The Aging Process
Soul and Reincarnation: What Happens to Soul at the Time of Death
Wrecker
The Witness Wore Blood Bay
Talented Horsewoman
Night Camp

Next time, continuing from page 391.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Just got Shaun. Will tag more later, but mostly caught up.


----------



## AG

Hi Everyone

Am new here and this sounds like a great idea so am gonna count myself in, could take a while but I will be happy to tag those on these pages, hope I get som e kindness in return

Best Wishes *AG*


----------



## Amyshojai

Got Shaun's 3 books. 

AG, I didn't see any tags for yours, so added a few based on your book description. You'll want to go in and add more specific ones. *s* Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Steve Silkin

The War of the Dead (Paperback) by Brian Kittrell
The Dying Times (a zombie apocalypse novel) (Paperback) by Brian Kittrell
Life... With No Breaks by Nick Spalding
Dust by Arthur Slade
Spirit Storm (Spirit Guide) by E.J. Stevens
She Smells the Dead (Spirit Guide) by E.J. Stevens
State of Siege by Michael Wallace
Starry by Annie George
Dead Man's Eye, Deadfall and Kult by Shaun Jeffrey

Please tag me back!!


----------



## Ricky Sides

AG said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Am new here and this sounds like a great idea so am gonna count myself in, could take a while but I will be happy to tag those on these pages, hope I get som e kindness in return
> 
> Best Wishes *AG*


Tagged. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Shaun and Annie. Welcome to the thread.

Shaun, I didn't notice you had two other books so I'm going back to tag them now.


----------



## MonkeyScribe

AG said:


> Am new here and this sounds like a great idea so am gonna count myself in, could take a while but I will be happy to tag those on these pages, hope I get som e kindness in return


Gotcha, AG. You could add a few more tags to that book too, which will help.


----------



## William Meikle

AG said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Am new here and this sounds like a great idea so am gonna count myself in, could take a while but I will be happy to tag those on these pages, hope I get som e kindness in return
> 
> Best Wishes *AG*


Got you.

Welcome to the thread


----------



## LCEvans

Caught up. Yay!


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Ruth Harris x 2 (removed and down voted the requested tags)
Annie George
Michael Wallace
Shaun Jeffrey

As long as we're getting into a down-voting thing, I'd really like to see Slapstick removed from my tags.


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey

williemeikle said:


> Got you Shaun -- welcome to the thread. Good to see a familiar face


Thanks, Willie. I'd already tagged a number of yours, but I've just tagged some more. And I've been back through a few pages tagging the most recent ones people have listed.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Rye-n said:


> I'd like to get in on this.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/FADER-Act-I-ebook/dp/B004K1F03W/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1295591101&sr=1-2
> 
> Now it's time for me to get clicking (tagging)
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> -Rye-n


You're tagged and welcome to the thread.

We recommend that you go back about six pages and tag forward from there so you catch all the active taggers.

thanks for tags back.


----------



## JRTomlin

Caught up.

I tagged:
Rye-n
Shaun
Steve Silkin
AG
JoeMitchell
Sybil Nelson -- who I had previously missed apparently
And Kahuna

Thanks for all the tags on mine and for helping to vote down mystery on _Talon of the Raptor Clan_. I appreciate the help.


----------



## William Meikle

Rye-n said:


> I'd like to get in on this.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/FADER-Act-I-ebook/dp/B004K1F03W/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1295591101&sr=1-2
> 
> Now it's time for me to get clicking (tagging)
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> -Rye-n


Got you. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Phil Edwards

All caught up! Welcome to Newbies in the thread- even though I'm newish, once you tag all these books you quickly feel like an old hand.

Thanks for tagging the books in my sig!


----------



## JRTomlin

Phil Edwards said:


> All caught up! Welcome to Newbies in the thread- even though I'm newish, once you tag all these books you quickly feel like an old hand.
> 
> Thanks for tagging the books in my sig!


Going through all those pages it's pretty easy to miss someone. I'd missed yours, Phil, but I got both now. 

I still pretty much check everyone who posts just to be sure. LOL


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Rye-N


----------



## Kent Kelly

Hi all! I'm a long-time lurker and a new member. I've been admiring the helpfulness and friendliness of the Kindleboards community for some time; it's easily the best e-book forum of all of the ones I've seen. 

Is it acceptable to use the tag thread for solo published works? My first authored book is Cthulhu in Wonderland:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0049H8WSC

If anthologies including essays written and published by me are acceptable as well, my best-known editions are ...
The Complete Alice in Wonderland:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G5Z67W
And the illustrated Treasure Island:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HZYHGM

If someone would be so kind as to post the most recent list, or direct me to the appropriate page, I'll be happy to tag everyone and help out.

Thanks! Glad to be here.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

everyone up to page 40 is tagged...Ill get to the end someday


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kent Kelly said:


> Hi all! I'm a long-time lurker and a new member. I've been admiring the helpfulness and friendliness of the Kindleboards community for some time; it's easily the best e-book forum of all of the ones I've seen.
> 
> Is it acceptable to use the tag thread for solo published works? My first authored book is Cthulhu in Wonderland:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0049H8WSC
> 
> If anthologies including essays written and published by me are acceptable as well, my best-known editions are ...
> The Complete Alice in Wonderland:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G5Z67W
> And the illustrated Treasure Island:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HZYHGM
> 
> If someone would be so kind as to post the most recent list, or direct me to the appropriate page, I'll be happy to tag everyone and help out.
> 
> Thanks! Glad to be here.


Hi, Kent. Tagged you. We don't tag other author's names so I just skipped those.

We recommend you go back about six pages and tag forward from there to catch all the active taggers. The lists have a lot of people that dropped out.


----------



## Kent Kelly

Thanks Gertie!  That helps.  I have some time while baby is asleep so I'll start tagging by going backwards through the pages.  Take care.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Annie George - Starry
Doug - downvoted slapstick
Rye-n - Fader
Kent - Treasure Island, Alice in Wonderland, Cthulhu in Wonderland

Caught up again.

Thanks for tagging the books in my signature.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Phew! I'm sure I used to have more exciting ways of spending my Saturday evenings  

Have caught up with:

JR Tomlin x 2
Kent Kelly x 3
Brianna
Ruth Harris
Ag
R Doug (down vote)
Rye n
Phil Edwards


----------



## J.M Pierce

Okay, I'm back in the game! I took a little time off from the KBs to finish the first draft of A Shadow's Light. Now I'm working on revisions and edits, but have to take a break once in a while. Nice to be back. I see lots of new titles since I left and I'm ready to start a tagging spree.

Take care all!

J.M.


----------



## Kent Kelly

Thanks all!  I've gone backwards through page 400 so far.  And downloaded some authors' samples as well, I'm an addict ...


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Ruth Harris

Tagged:  

Laura Loud
Shaun
Joe Mitchell
AG
Rye-n
Phil Edwards
JM Pierce
Brianna, For some reason I don't understand, your page wouldn't accept my tags...

Thanks for the tags everyone & thanks for the downvotes.  I appreciate it.  For those needing downvote infor:  Would you please downvote mystery, sweet romance & murder mystery for LOVE AND MONEY...& downvote humor, chick lit & romantic comedy for DECADES.  tia


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Take a look at this link for example.
> http://www.amazon.com/tag/meditation?ref_=tag_dpp_cust_itdp_t&store=1#page=2:sort=relevant
> One of your books is #17 and on the second page of products in the meditation forum. You're gaining visibility.
> People put in maltags to try and hurt the author. Sometimes it's because they had a fight with the author on a forum or they want to boost up another author by putting you down. We do what we can to counteract that sort of malicious activity.


Thanks Gertie. I do appreciate taking the time to explain. Wish you all the best.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got all the new ones and caught up. Thanks for the tag-love back! Welcome to new folks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kent Kelly said:


> Thanks all! I've gone backwards through page 400 so far. And downloaded some authors' samples as well, I'm an addict ...


That's okay, Kent. We understand. I also bought your Alice in Wonderland and Treasure Island. How did you manage a price of .89 on Alice?


----------



## William Meikle

Kent Kelly said:


> Hi all! I'm a long-time lurker and a new member. I've been admiring the helpfulness and friendliness of the Kindleboards community for some time; it's easily the best e-book forum of all of the ones I've seen.
> 
> Is it acceptable to use the tag thread for solo published works? My first authored book is Cthulhu in Wonderland:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0049H8WSC
> 
> If anthologies including essays written and published by me are acceptable as well, my best-known editions are ...
> The Complete Alice in Wonderland:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G5Z67W
> And the illustrated Treasure Island:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HZYHGM
> 
> If someone would be so kind as to post the most recent list, or direct me to the appropriate page, I'll be happy to tag everyone and help out.
> 
> Thanks! Glad to be here.


Got you Kent. Welcome to the thread.

These days we're recommending that you go back 6-10 pages, start there and keep going. That way you'll get all the current and future posters.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Caught up again.  Thanks for the tags, guys!


----------



## Ruth Harris

Rye-n...we've all been there!  Thanks so much.

Someone -- I believe it was Margaret but forgive me if I'm wrong -- made an excellent suggestion.  Here's what she said:  "The fast way to tag without clicking on every one is to press tt. When the window comes up, you can either click on each one underneath or do what I do. I copy them and paste them into the window. Then Save. You can get through a whole lot of tagging that way."

I found her tip very helpful & use it constantly.


----------



## MonkeyScribe

How long does it take new tagging to start to help your search results? I did a search on some of my more uncommon tags and my book is still somewhat farther down the list than I would expect it to be.


----------



## Ricky Sides

I could be wrong, but I think it is more a matter of how many tags you have than a time factor. For example, book one of my series ranks high in the action adventure category. It has 229 overall votes for action adventure, but 32 people voted it down. That leaves 197 votes for that tag. It is number 4 in the category. Number 1 has 244 overall votes, but 31 were voted down, leaving 213 votes.

Stick with this thread. You'll get to the top tier eventually, assuming the tags are among the first ten. A lot of taggers use the tt method of tagging. That leaves the rest of the tags untagged.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

It's Saturday and I'm caught up once more.  Welcome to the new members to the thread!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good afternoon everyone!

Wonderful day here, sunny and 65, and that's why I'm late tagging (and faulty internet early). Spent most of the day working on cars and getting ready to plant potatoes.

Lots of new folks! Welcome to the thread!

Tagapaloosa:

Shaun, so I wouldn't have to double back later, I went to your author page and tagged your Kindle x3 and Paperback x2.
Annie George x1
Downvoted slapstick for Doug.
Rhy-n - Fader
Kent Kelly - Cthulhu in Wonderland and (make that) 3 classics


This thread is starting to move like the blazes!


----------



## Maria Romana

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Hi, Kent. Tagged you. We don't tag other author's names so I just skipped those.


Actually, in Kent's case, I did tag the other author's names, since they ("HG Wells", etc.) are the ones who wrote the books. I don't see anything unseemly about that.

Anyway, welcome Kent and other newbs. You're all tagged up.

By the way, I recently posted a couple of articles on my blog about tagging and tagging threads, based on all the good stuff I've learned here. I used my book as an example of how powerful tagging can be. If any newbs want to learn the ropes fast, check it out: Sell More Books with Amazon Tagging.

Cheers,
Maria
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ in paper on Amazon
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ Kindle on Amazon


----------



## Sybil Nelson

All caught up again. Welcome Newbies! It seems overwhelming at first, but it's totally worth it. I'm convinced that all these new tags have helped my sales tremendously.


----------



## Misha Crews

LexyHarper said:


> Misha Crews: Passionate Hearts Anthology (Misha, you should add more tags to this one!)


Yes, you're right Lexy. Thanks for the heads-up!

I'm caught up to here! Thanks for the tags!


----------



## JFHilborne

Wow, this is a long thread. I'll start tagging page 1 and work my way through. I also add a "like" to each authors Amazon page - only paperbacks have this, eBooks not yet.


----------



## Sybil Nelson

JFHilborne said:


> Wow, this is a long thread. I'll start tagging page 1 and work my way through. I also add a "like" to each authors Amazon page - only paperbacks have this, eBooks not yet.


You don't have to go to page 1. Just go six pages back and tag from there. If you go to page 1, I'm sure you'll be tagging people that no longer frequent the thread.


----------



## JFHilborne

Thanks, Sybil. Good idea.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Jenny. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## JFHilborne

Thank you. Tagged back and "liked" your page. This is a great way to find new novels to read. I'm seeing some fab reviews.


----------



## JRTomlin

Ok, I believe I'm caught up again. I tagged:

Kent Kelly X3
Brianna Lee McKenzie X2
J.M. Pierce X2
Misha Crews X3
JFHilborne

Thanks everyone for the tags and for tagging down mystery on Talon of the Raptor Clan.


----------



## Maria Romana

Got more new peops with some good looking books. Congratulations, folks, and welcome to the tagging thread.

--Maria
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ in paper on Amazon
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ Kindle on Amazon


----------



## DHammons

Tagged Today:

Ruth Harris
Daniel Pyle
CJArcher
Katie Salidas
Ed_Odell
E.J. Stevens
A.S. Warwick
JRTomlin
BrianKittrell
D.M. Trink
AG
Rye-n
Kent Kelly
JFHilborne


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Jen Hilborne


----------



## BrianKittrell

You really can't leave this thing for a second, can you? Caught up again, 411-415



> I include "preferred tags" with my tag links. All you have to do is copy the line of preferred tags (after preferred tags under each line, paste it in the little box below the list of tags on its Amazon page, and hit enter. Done to save you time.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004AM5OIC
> preferred tags: zombies, thriller, suspense, zombie apocalypse, walking dead, horror, zombie book, biological weapons, ecological disaster, fiction, brian kittrell, gripping, zombie fiction, zombie horror, post-apocalyptic
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/0982949596
> preferred tags: zombies, thriller, suspense, zombie apocalypse, walking dead, horror, zombie book, biological weapons, ecological disaster, fiction, brian kittrell, gripping, zombie fiction, zombie horror
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004KKXT6S
> preferred tags: post-apocalyptic, living dead, horror, zombies, military, suspense, indie author, kindle, kindleboards authors, brian kittrell, thriller, walking dead, war, zombie apocalypse, zombie series
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/0982949502
> preferred tags: post-apocalyptic, living dead, horror, zombies, military, suspense, indie author, kindle, kindleboards authors, brian kittrell, thriller, walking dead, war, zombie apocalypse, zombie series


----------



## D.A. Boulter

BrianKittrell said:


> You really can't leave this thing for a second, can you? Caught up again, 411-415


You can . . . but then you pay for it. Also all caught up . . . for the moment.


----------



## 28612

D.A. Boulter said:


> You can . . . but then you pay for it.


And pay and pay and pay ... 18 pages and I have tagged:

Jennifer H x4
Robert C x2
Beth O's husband
Jan's Leon - up with kids stuff, down with diet stuff
Chris C
Karen Lee F x2 
Toni x2
Kevis x3
M.G.'s new (congrats!)
Lee D x2
MichaelW x3
David - voted "book" down to help science fiction
Harry S - helpfuled reviews
Scott - voted 99 down, kindle author up
Ruth H x3 + requested downs
Sybil N's pb
Daniel P x2
SimonW x4
CJ's new
KatieS's new
Isaac as publisher
Annie B's new
Edward O
EJ x4
A.S. Warwick
JR x2 (murder/mystery downs)
Brian x4
Nick S
Mel pb
D.M. - 1 (other done previously)
Arthur S
Shaun x3
A.G.
R. Doug de-slapsticked
Rye-n
Kent x4
JFHilborne

and now ... many thanks in advance for tag-backs!

WEDDING PARTY
http://www.amazon.com/Wedding-Party-ebook/dp/B004K1FICU/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1295660680&sr=1-17

GRADY'S WEDDING
http://www.amazon.com/Gradys-Wedding-ebook/dp/B004K1FIB6/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1295660680&sr=1-18

ALMOST A BRIDE
http://www.amazon.com/Almost-Bride-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58Z2/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-3

PRINCIPAL OF LOVE
http://www.amazon.com/Principal-Love-Seasons-Small-ebook/dp/B004C44NOY/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-15

MATCH MADE IN WYOMING
http://www.amazon.com/Match-Made-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58V6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-4

PRELUDE TO A WEDDING
http://www.amazon.com/Prelude-Wedding-ebook/dp/B0044XUZ72/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-9

STRANGER IN THE FAMILY
http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00457VKIA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-1

RODEO NIGHTS
http://www.amazon.com/Rodeo-Nights-ebook/dp/B004CFBIO6/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-16

NOT A FAMILY MAN
http://www.amazon.com/Not-a-Family-Man-ebook/dp/B004BDOVZW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-8

MY HEART REMEMBERS
http://www.amazon.com/Heart-Remembers-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58U2/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-10

A NEW WORLD
http://www.amazon.com/A-New-World-ebook/dp/B004DL0LDS/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-5

THE RANCHER MEETS HIS MATCH
http://www.amazon.com/Rancher-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004BDOTYU/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-11

WIDOW WOMAN
http://www.amazon.com/Widow-Woman-ebook/dp/B00457VKIK/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-6

HOOPS
http://www.amazon.com/Hoops-ebook/dp/B004CFBIPK/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-14

A STRANGER TO LOVE
http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004BDP94E/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-13

THE GAMES
http://www.amazon.com/The-Games-ebook/dp/B004BSH1TU/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-12

LOST AND FOUND GAMES
http://www.amazon.com/Found-Groom-Place-Called-ebook/dp/B00457VKJY/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-7


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good morning All!

Tagged:

Jenny Hillborn.  Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Welcome to the thread Jenny. I clicked like on your paperback page. I can see how that might help influence the fans of facebook.


----------



## Ruth Harris

Good morning, all!
tagged:
Misha Crews x3
JF Hilborn
DHammons
Patricia McLinn (all)


----------



## J.M Pierce

Caught up now. There are some good looking titles and some killer rankings going! Nice job, everyone!


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Kent - War of the Worlds - I missed that one yesterday
Jen - Madness and Murder - both versions

Have a nice day.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got BrianKittrell 2 books...all  caught up!


----------



## William Meikle

JFHilborne said:


> Thank you. Tagged back and "liked" your page. This is a great way to find new novels to read. I'm seeing some fab reviews.


Got you Jenny. Welcome to the thread


----------



## kahuna

JF Hillborne
Kent Kelly
Rue-n
AG
Shaun

I went to the amazon page and tagged your books' product tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me "relationships," "love," "sexuality," "romance," "erotica," "psychology," "self help," "spirituality," "passion," "erotic," "sensual," "lovers," and "health."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Mel Comley

Just tagged all the newbies going back a few pages, would appreciate the recipricol tagging.

Thank you for all those who've tagged my paperback so far much appreciated.

Also Can everyone tag Impeding Justice the paperback for me please?

http://www.amazon.com/Impeding-Justice-ebook/dp/B0045UA6F0

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Impeding-Justice-ebook/dp/B0045UA6F0

http://www.amazon.com/Impeding-Justice-Mel-Comley/dp/1908248947 paperback USA.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Impeding-Justice-Mel-Comley/dp/1908248947


----------



## BrianKittrell

Tagged up to here again.



> I include "preferred tags" with my tag links. All you have to do is copy the line of preferred tags (after preferred tags under each line, paste it in the little box below the list of tags on its Amazon page, and hit enter. Done to save you time.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004AM5OIC
> preferred tags: zombies, thriller, suspense, zombie apocalypse, walking dead, horror, zombie book, biological weapons, ecological disaster, fiction, brian kittrell, gripping, zombie fiction, zombie horror, post-apocalyptic
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/0982949596
> preferred tags: zombies, thriller, suspense, zombie apocalypse, walking dead, horror, zombie book, biological weapons, ecological disaster, fiction, brian kittrell, gripping, zombie fiction, zombie horror
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004KKXT6S
> preferred tags: post-apocalyptic, living dead, horror, zombies, military, suspense, indie author, kindle, kindleboards authors, brian kittrell, thriller, walking dead, war, zombie apocalypse, zombie series
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/0982949502
> preferred tags: post-apocalyptic, living dead, horror, zombies, military, suspense, indie author, kindle, kindleboards authors, brian kittrell, thriller, walking dead, war, zombie apocalypse, zombie series


----------



## JFHilborne

Thank you for the tags and likes. I'm returning the favr and adding "likes" to all paperback pages. I have a favor to ask: some readers have tagged my book as bi-sexual and coming of age - it is neither. When you're tagging my book, could you please disagree with those tags as I'd like to vote them down. All others are okay. Thanks so much everyone.


----------



## Sybil Nelson

I am still caught up.


----------



## JDChev

Caught up again.

Thanks for all of the tags on my books so far, I really appreciate it!

Just a reminder I had to republish my Guide below so if anyone that previously tagged it could please tag it again I would greatly appreciate it


----------



## Ricky Sides

Voted down your bad tags Jenny. caught up to this point.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Got you Jen. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Y. K. Greene

Hi all new to the thread and I'll be working my slow way down the list. I started out on page 327 and I don't want to miss anyone!

If you have a moment, please tag "The Uncertainty of Death" with "fiction", "contemporary fantasy", "fantasy", "urban fantasy", "paranormal fantasy", "paranormal series", "paranormal", "death", "four horsemen", "dark complex epic fantasy" and anything else that seems appropriate.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004KZOTM6

Many thanks, 
Y.K. Greene


----------



## Ricky Sides

YK Greene said:


> Hi all new to the thread and I'll be working my slow way down the list. I started out on page 327 and I don't want to miss anyone!
> 
> If you have a moment, please tag "The Uncertainty of Death" with "fiction", "contemporary fantasy", "fantasy", "urban fantasy", "paranormal fantasy", "paranormal series", "paranormal", "death", "four horsemen", "dark complex epic fantasy" and anything else that seems appropriate.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004KZOTM6
> 
> Many thanks,
> Y.K. Greene


Done.  Welcome to the thread.


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

J.D. Chevaliere x 2
Y.K. Greene, Larry West


----------



## Amyshojai

Got Mel's print, Jen's and YK's books. All caught up.


----------



## Rhynedahll

JFHilborne said:


> Thank you for the tags and likes. I'm returning the favr and adding "likes" to all paperback pages. I have a favor to ask: some readers have tagged my book as bi-sexual and coming of age - it is neither. When you're tagging my book, could you please disagree with those tags as I'd like to vote them down. All others are okay. Thanks so much everyone.


Done


----------



## Staceywb

Caught up for the week.  Thanks for the tags everyone!


----------



## R. Doug

JFHilborne said:


> When you're tagging my book, could you please disagree with those tags as I'd like to vote them down. All others are okay. Thanks so much everyone.


Done.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Downvoted the bad tags, Jen. Tagged you, YK.

Still caught up.


----------



## JFHilborne

Thanks everyone, please keep voting down my misleading tags (bisexual and coming of age). This is great - authors are so helpful. Thanks so much.


----------



## Y. K. Greene

Thanks everyone! I think I'm still a good couple hundred books behind  But I'm working on catching up


----------



## JRTomlin

JFHilborne said:


> Thank you for the tags and likes. I'm returning the favr and adding "likes" to all paperback pages. I have a favor to ask: some readers have tagged my book as bi-sexual and coming of age - it is neither. When you're tagging my book, could you please disagree with those tags as I'd like to vote them down. All others are okay. Thanks so much everyone.


Tagged those down for you. 

All caught up. Tagged:

Staceywb
Patricia McLinn

And thanks for the tags and tag downs on mine. I could use more tag downs for murder mystery and mystery on Talon of the Raptor Caln if anyone could do that for me.

Edit: I'll repost my links and preferred tags for your convenience:

http://www.amazon.com/Wings-of-Evil-ebook/dp/B004N627U8/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1297623003&sr=1-4

Preferred tags: 99 cents, epic fantasy, fantasy, female protagonist, kindle, magic, young adult, young adult fantasy, adventure, fantasy adventure, coming of age, kindle fantasy, female main character, teen

http://www.amazon.com/Talon-Raptor-Clan-ebook/dp/B002T45WD0/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1297623003&sr=1-1

female protagonist, fantasy, fantasy adventure, adventure, kindle authors, kindle, new authors, women, epic, epic fantasy, womens fiction, fiction, magic (please vote down mystery and murder mystery)

Great thread. *Thanks again!*


----------



## Sybil Nelson

YK Greene said:


> Hi all new to the thread and I'll be working my slow way down the list. I started out on page 327 and I don't want to miss anyone!
> 
> If you have a moment, please tag "The Uncertainty of Death" with "fiction", "contemporary fantasy", "fantasy", "urban fantasy", "paranormal fantasy", "paranormal series", "paranormal", "death", "four horsemen", "dark complex epic fantasy" and anything else that seems appropriate.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004KZOTM6
> 
> Many thanks,
> Y.K. Greene


You don't have to go all the way back to 327. Six pages back should be enough. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## 28612

Thanks so much for the tags!

Down-voted Jenny's bad tags (looks like suspense has overtaken bisexual)
Tagged Y.K. -- welcome to the board!

Checked back in fast just for the novelty of saying I'm caught up without a foot-long list of catch-up tags ... we'll see how long this resolution lasts


----------



## Rhynedahll

YK Greene said:


> Thanks everyone! I think I'm still a good couple hundred books behind  But I'm working on catching up


Tagged and welcome to the thread!


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged this AM:

Misha Crews x3
JF Hilborn
DHammons
Patricia McLinn (all)

this PM:
JMPierce x3
Stacey wb

Thanks for the tags, everyone!  Would you please downvote mystery, sweet romance & murder mystery for LOVE AND MONEY...& downvote humor, chick lit & romantic comedy for DECADES.


----------



## Kent Kelly

Wow, what a community.  I can see that this is going to be a daily task, and a good one!  

Gertie and Meromana, thanks for the guidance.
Mackenzie, Jan, Rhynedahll, Sybil, Misha, JF, JR, DHammons, Brian, DA, Patricia, Ricky, JM, Kahuna, Melcom, JD, YK, Stacey ... thanks for the tags, I’m all caught up and I’ve got your back.

I’ll check in again tomorrow.  Power to the people


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up to here


----------



## Laura Lond

This thread moves fast!!  All caught up again.

Here is the list of my books for those new to the thread:

My Sparkling Misfortune (The Lakeland Knight)

The Journey (The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres)
The Palace (The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres)
The Battle (The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres)

The Magic Bracelet

Thanks!!


----------



## JenniferShirk

Just tagged:

EJ
AS
JR
Scott L Collins
Ed ODell
brian Kittrell
Nick 
Isaac 
Arthur Slade
Shaun
AG
Jen Hilborne
YK Greene
Rye-n

I think that catches me up.  

Thanks, everyone!!! I really appreciate the tags.


----------



## Maria Romana

Keeping up for a change!

--Maria
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ in paper on Amazon
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ Kindle on Amazon


----------



## Chris Culver

And I'm caught up.


----------



## Debi F

Wow! Caught up through page 417. I'll tackle more in the morning! 

Thanks all for the tags!


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Chris Culver


----------



## KatieKlein

All caught up! (Finally!)


----------



## MonkeyScribe

I could use a few tags on my third book, State of Siege. I'll happily take them for the other two, of course, but that's where I'm lacking. Thank you, and I'm off to get caught up on my own clicking for the last couple of pages.


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*:

E.J. Stephens (Kindle + print where possible)
A.S. Warwick
JRTomlin (Kindle + print where possible)
BrianKittrell (Kindle + print)
Arthur Slade (new one)
Shaun (Kindle + print where possible)
Rye-n
Kent Kelly
Brianna Lee McKenzie (new one-shooting star)
JFHilborne (Kindle + print)
YK Greene

All caught up again!

If you haven't had the chance, please tag Flank Hawk  (Kindle + Print)
See signature below. Thanks!


----------



## E.J. Stevens

David Greene said:


> I had today off, so I decided to tackle this thread. Going through all 326 pages of the thread is daunting. So to make it easier for newcomers to participate, I decided to create a summary of most of the books involved. Here's what I did: I went through the first 25 pages of the thread and loaded in the first 189 books. Then I went from page 315 to 326 and loaded in the most recent 133 books. Then I combined these two into the list below. So I did not include authors from pages 26 to 314 on the assumption that if someone hasn't posted since page 315, they have dropped out. So there is a donut hole in the middle where books are missing.
> 
> Since it took me about 9 hours to compile the links below--I'm going to rest now and come back tomorrow to work through the list and actually do the tagging. Meanwhile the Amazon link for my book is here, if anyone wants to tag me on credit: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003AQBBXG
> 
> Here is the list of 323 books (Happy tagging newcomers):
> 
> Donna Fasano: The Merry-Go-Round
> 
> Sierra Rose: Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brother Novel: Roarke
> 
> Sierra Rose: Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brothers Novel: Ian
> 
> Sierra Rose: Team Omega Flames of Betrayal
> 
> Jess C Scott: The Intern, Book 1, LUST
> 
> Jess C Scott: The Devilin Fey
> 
> Ricky Sides: The Birth of the Peacekeepers
> 
> Ricky Sides: The Peacekeepers, Some Gave All
> 
> Ricky Sides: The Peacekeepers. Oh Say Can You See
> 
> Ricky Sides: Adventures in Reading
> 
> Ricky Sides: The Ultimate in Women's Self Defense
> 
> David Dalglish: The Weight of Blood
> 
> David Dalglish: The Cost of Betrayal
> 
> David Dalglish: The Death of Promises
> 
> David Dalglish: The Shadows of Grace
> 
> David Dalglish: A Dance of Cloaks
> 
> David Dalglish: Guardian of the Mountain
> 
> David Dalglish: A Land of Ash
> 
> Eric Christopherson: Crack-Up
> 
> Eric Christopherson: The Prophet Motive
> 
> Kristie Leigh Maguire: Second Chances
> 
> Kristie Leigh Maguire: You've Got Mail from Japan
> 
> Kristie Leigh Maguire: Desert heat: Affairs of the Heart - Book 1
> 
> Kristie Leigh Maguire: Cabin Fever: Affairs of the Heart - Book 2
> 
> Kristie Leigh Maguire: No Lady and Her Tramp
> 
> Linda Welch: Along Came a Demon
> 
> Linda Welch: The Demon Hunters
> 
> David Derrico: Right Ascension
> 
> David Derrico: Declination
> 
> David Derrico: The Twiller
> 
> Jeffry S. Hepple: Gone for a Soldier
> 
> Jeffry S. Hepple: Land of the Free
> 
> Jeffry S. Hepple: Home of the Brave
> 
> Jeffry S. Hepple: Lonely is the Soldier
> 
> Jeffry S. Hepple: The Treasure of La Malinche Vol 1
> 
> Jeffry S. Hepple: The Treasure of La Malinche Vol 2
> 
> Jeffry S. Hepple: The Angel of 1776
> 
> Claire Farrell: One Night With The Fae
> 
> Claire Farrell: A Little Girl in My Room & Other Stories
> 
> Claire Farrell: Sixty Seconds & Other Stories
> 
> Claire Farrell: Thirst
> 
> Helen Smith: Alison Wonderland
> 
> Helen Smith: Being Light
> 
> Helen Smith: The Miracle Inspector
> 
> Dave Conifer: Throwback
> 
> Dave Conifer: FireHouse
> 
> Dave Conifer: Man of Steel
> 
> Dave Conifer: eBully
> 
> Dave Conifer: Snodgrass Vacation
> 
> Maria Rachel Hooley: Dreamwalker
> 
> Maria Rachel Hooley: Sojourner - Book 1
> 
> Maria Rachel Hooley: Covenant
> 
> Maria Rachel Hooley: Second Sight
> 
> Maria Rachel Hooley: Anathema
> 
> Maria Rachel Hooley: The River
> 
> Maria Rachel Hooley: The Mach Band
> 
> Maria Rachel Hooley: On the Road With Ollie
> 
> Maria Rachel Hooley: Leaving the Nest
> 
> Lisa C. Hinsley: Coombe's Wood
> 
> Lisa C. Hinsley: A Peculiar Collection
> 
> T. L. Haddix: Under the Moon's Shadow
> 
> T. L. Haddix: Secrets In the Shadow
> 
> Margaret Lake: Ariana's Pride
> 
> Margaret Lake: Only In My Dreams
> 
> Margaret Lake: Listen To Your Heart
> 
> Margaret Lake: Catherine and the Captain
> 
> Margaret Lake: Of Love and War
> 
> Rosanne E. Lortz: I Serve: A Novel of the Black Prince
> 
> Rosanne E. Lortz: The Life and Death of Saint Thomas Becket
> 
> Daniel Arenson: Firefly Island, an Epic Fantasy
> 
> Daniel Arenson: Flaming Dove, a Paranormal Fantasy
> 
> Ruth Francisco: Good Morning Darkness
> 
> Ruth Francisco: Amsterdam 2012
> 
> Ruth Francisco: Confessions of a Deathmaiden
> 
> Simon Wood: The Scrubs
> 
> Simon Wood: Road Rash
> 
> Simon Wood: Sick Things: An Anthology of Extreme Creature Horror
> 
> Simon Wood: Curtains
> 
> Simon Wood: Working Stiffs
> 
> Simon Wood: The Fall Guy
> 
> Simon Wood: The Death Panel
> 
> Simon Wood: Asking for Trouble
> 
> Simon Wood: Killer Fiction
> 
> Simon Wood: Dragged into Darkness
> 
> Simon Wood: Terminated
> 
> Simon Wood: Paying the Piper
> 
> Simon Wood: We All Fall Down
> 
> A. Sparrow: Xenolith
> 
> Gary A. Ballard: Under the Amoral Bridge: A Cyberpunk Novel
> 
> Gary A. Ballard: The Know Circuit
> 
> Gary A. Ballard: The Bridge Chronicles
> 
> David McAfee: 33 A.D.
> 
> David McAfee: Saying Goodbye to the Sun
> 
> David McAfee: The Lake and 17 Other Stories
> 
> David McAfee: Grubs
> 
> David McAfee: A Pound of Flash
> 
> Victorine Lieske: Not What She Seems
> 
> Deb Baker: Murder Passes the Buck
> 
> Deb Baker: Murder Grins and Bears It
> 
> Deb Baker: Guise and Dolls
> 
> Deb Baker: Goodbye Dolly
> 
> Edward O'Dell: Three Minutes More
> 
> Martin C. Sharlow: Fallen Blood
> 
> Martin C. Sharlow: Shades of Twilight
> 
> Martin C. Sharlow: Storytellers
> 
> Martin C. Sharlow: Storytellers: Adept
> 
> Melanie Nilles: Starfire Angels
> 
> Melanie Nilles: Broken Wings
> 
> Melanie Nilles: When Angels Cry
> 
> Melanie Nilles: Legend of the White Dragon: Legends
> 
> Melanie Nilles: A Turn of Curses
> 
> Melanie Nilles: Legend of the White Dragon: Legacies
> 
> Melanie Nilles: Legend of the White Dragon: Legacies, Destiny
> 
> Jasmine Giacomo: The Wicked Heroine
> 
> Carolyn Kephart: The Ryel Saga: A Tale of Love and Magic
> 
> Carolyn Kephart: PenTangle: Five Pointed Fables
> 
> Jon F. Merz: Ninja (1)
> 
> Jon F. Merz: Parallax
> 
> Jon F. Merz: Vicarious
> 
> Jon F. Merz: This Time of Night
> 
> Jon F. Merz: Prisoner 392
> 
> Jon F. Merz: The Brank of Khosadam
> 
> Jon F. Merz: Social Media for Authors Series: Facebook Pages
> 
> D. B. Henson: Deed to Death
> 
> Joseph Rhea: Cyberdrome
> 
> Maria E. Schneider: Under Witch Moon
> 
> Maria E. Schneider: Executive Lunch
> 
> Maria E. Schneider: Executive Retention
> 
> Maria E. Schneider: Catch an Honest Thief
> 
> Maria E. Schneider: Tracking Magic
> 
> Maria E. Schneider: Sage: Tales from a Magical Kingdom
> 
> Amy D. Shojai: Complete Kitten Care
> 
> Amy Shojai: Complete Care for Your Aging Cat
> 
> Amy Shojai: Complete Care for Your Aging Dog
> 
> Amy Shojai: Pet Care in the New Century
> 
> Amy Shojai: Dog & Cat ComPETability
> 
> David H. Burton: The Second Coming
> 
> David H. Burton: Scourge
> 
> Joel Arnold: Bedtime Stories for the Apocalypse
> 
> Joel Arnold: Death Rhythm
> 
> Joel Arnold: Bait and Other Stories
> 
> Joel Arnold: Northwoods Deep
> 
> Joel Arnold: Fetal Position and other Stories
> 
> Joel Arnold: Taking Care of Katrina
> 
> Joel Arnold: Fetal Bait Apocalypse
> 
> Alan Hutcheson: Boomerang
> 
> Darren L. Pare: 33 Summers
> 
> Kristen Painter: All Fired Up
> 
> Kristen Painter: Heart of Fire
> 
> L. J. Sellers: The Sex Club
> 
> L. J. Sellers: Secrets to Die For
> 
> L. J. Sellers: Thrilled to Death
> 
> L. J. Sellers: The Baby Thief
> 
> L. J. Sellers: The Suicide Effect
> 
> L. J. Sellers: Passions of the Dead
> 
> Cliff Ball: Out of Time: 2nd Edition
> 
> Cliff Ball: The Usurper
> 
> Cliff Ball: Shattered Earth
> 
> Nancy C. Johnson: Her Last Letter
> 
> Jana Janeway: The Mengliad
> 
> Nick Spalding: Life &#8230; With No Breaks - 2nd Edition
> 
> Karen Wojcik Berner: A Whisper to Scream
> 
> Camille LaGuire: Have Gun, Will Play
> 
> Camille LaGuire: The Enchanted Tree
> 
> William Meikle: The Invasion
> 
> William Meikle: The Valley
> 
> William Meikle: Island Life
> 
> William Meikle: Abominable
> 
> William Meikle: Crustaceans
> 
> William Meikle: Mostly Human
> 
> William Meikle: The Road Hole Bunker Mystery
> 
> William Meikle: Carnacki: Heaven and Hell
> 
> William Meikle: The Haunting of Esther Cox
> 
> William Meikle: The Midnight Eye Files: The Amulet
> 
> William Meikle: Cold as Death
> 
> William Meikle: Brotherhood of the Thorns
> 
> William Meikle: The Sleeping God
> 
> William Meikle: Whispers From the Dark Side
> 
> William Meikle: Chronicles of Augustus Seton
> 
> William Meikle: Variations on a Theme
> 
> William Meikle: Darkness Follows
> 
> William Meikle: The Auld Mither
> 
> William Meikle: The Midnight Eye Files: The Sirens
> 
> William Meikle: The Watchers Omnibus
> 
> William Meikle: The Johnson Amulet and Other Scottish Terrors
> 
> William Meikle: Eldren: The Book of the Dark
> 
> William Meikle: Generations
> 
> Mina V. Esquerra: Fairy Tale Fail
> 
> Jim Chambers: Recollections
> 
> Posters/Taggers starting on Page 315 of this thread
> 
> Laura Lond: My Sparkling Misfortune
> 
> Laura Lond: The Palace
> 
> Laura Lond: The Battle
> 
> Marie McCarthy: Travels in Ghana
> 
> Linda S. Prather: The Gifts
> 
> Linda S. Prather: Sacred Secrets
> 
> Jennifer Shirk: The Role of a Lifetime
> 
> Steven L. Hawk: Peace Warrior
> 
> Gregory S. Slomba: The Deliverers: Sharky and the Jewel
> 
> Lori Brighton: The Mind Readers
> 
> Lori Brighton: The Ghost Hunter
> 
> Jamie Wasserman: Blood and Sunlight: A Maryland Vampire Story
> 
> Jamie Wasserman: Night of the Guppy
> 
> Eric B. Thomasma: Seams16: A New Home
> 
> Eric B. Thomasma: Seams16: Arrival
> 
> Eric B. Thomasma: Sam And the Dragon
> 
> Thea Atkinson: One Insular Tahiti
> 
> Thea Atkinson: The Secret Language of Crows
> 
> Thea Atkinson: Anomaly
> 
> J. M. Pierce: Failing Test
> 
> J. M. Pierce: Duality - A Novella
> 
> John Hamilton: Isle Royale
> 
> John Hamilton: Night Touch
> 
> David Wuensche: The Founder's Face
> 
> Patricia McLinn: A Stranger in the Family
> 
> Patricia McLinn: Principal of Love
> 
> Patricia McLinn: Rodeo Nights
> 
> Patricia McLinn: Widow Woman
> 
> Patricia McLinn: The Games
> 
> H. Jonas Rhynedahll: Magician (The Key to Magic)
> 
> H. Jonas Rhynedahll: Not Your Typical, Scantily-Clad Virgin Sacrifice
> 
> H. Jonas Rhynedahll: Orphan: Key to Magic I
> 
> H. Jonas Rhynedahll: Orphan (The Key to Magic)
> 
> H. Jonas Rhynedahll: La causalite
> 
> Mel Comley: Impeding Justice
> 
> William L.K.: The Voice
> 
> William L.K.: The Eye of the Storm
> 
> Scott Cleveland: Pale Boundaries
> 
> Aris Whittier: Fatal Embrace
> 
> Aris Whittier: Foolish Notions
> 
> Aris Whittier: The Truth About Being A Bass Fisherman's Wife
> 
> Julie Ann Dawson: The Doom Guardian
> 
> Julie Ann Dawson: A Game of Blood
> 
> Lynn Veach Sadler: Bardic Tales and Sage Advice Vol 2
> 
> Kevin Wallis: Beneath the Surface of Things
> 
> Andrew Ashling: A Dish Served Cold
> 
> Karen Fenech: Gone
> 
> Karen Fenech: Betrayal
> 
> Karen Fenech: Unholy Angels
> 
> Maria Elizabeth Romana: Little Miss Straight Lace
> 
> M. G. Scarsbrook: The Marlowe Conspiracy
> 
> Lori Devoti: Lost, a vampire romance
> 
> Lori Devoti: When Gargoyles Fly
> 
> Lori Devoti: Love is All Around
> 
> Lori Devoti: Dialogue: More Than Just Talk
> 
> Miriam Minger: Secrets of Midnight
> 
> Miriam Minger: A Hint of Rapture
> 
> Miriam Minger: My Runaway Heart
> 
> Miriam Minger: Defiant Imposter
> 
> Miriam Minger: Twin Passions
> 
> Miriam Minger: Wild Angel
> 
> Miriam Minger: Captive Rose
> 
> Miriam Minger: The Pagan's Prize
> 
> Miriam Minger: Wild Roses
> 
> Miriam Minger: Stolen Splendor
> 
> Alex Hogan: Stumbling Forward
> 
> Richard Jackson: The Gift of Fury
> 
> Richard Jackson: Fall from Grace
> 
> Jan Hurst-Nicholson: The Breadwinners
> 
> Jan Hurst-Nicholson: Something to Read on the Plane
> 
> Jan Hurst-Nicholson: But Can You Drink the Water?
> 
> Gregory Bresiger: Personal Finance for People Who Hate Personal Finance
> 
> Steve Silkin: The Cemetery Vote
> 
> Steve Silkin: Too Lucky
> 
> Steve Silkin: The Telescope Builder
> 
> Steve Silkin: The Forbidden Stories
> 
> D. A. Boulter: Courtesan
> 
> D. A. Boulter: Pelgraff
> 
> D. A. Boulter: Pilton's Moon / Vengeance Is Mine
> 
> Scott Cleveland: Pale Boundaries
> 
> Beth Orsoff: Romantically Challenged
> 
> Beth Orsoff: Honeymoon For One
> 
> Beth Orsoff: How I Learned to Love the Walrus
> 
> Joe Chiappetta: Star Chosen
> 
> Joe Chiappetta: Silly Daddy in Space
> 
> Joe Chiappetta: Debt-Busters
> 
> Joe Chiappetta: Armed With Intergalactic Weapons Not of This World
> 
> K. C. May: Sole Sacrifice
> 
> K. C. May: The Kinshield Legacy
> 
> K. C. May: The Venom of Vipers
> 
> James N. Powell: Slow Love: A Polynesian Pillow Book
> 
> John Pearson: Learn Me Good
> 
> Kristan Hoffman: Twenty-Somewhere
> 
> Kristan Hoffman: The Eraser
> 
> Joseph Mitchell: Shard Mountain
> 
> Laura Vosika: Blue Bells of Scotland
> 
> Keith C. Blackmore: The Troll Hunter
> 
> Keith C. Blackmore: Flight of the Cookie Dough Mansion
> 
> Keith C. Blackmore: NO Experience Necessary - Teach English Overseas
> 
> Keith C. Blackmore: The Missing Boatman
> 
> K. Lenart: Kindle Slider Puzzles
> 
> K. Lenart: Hanoi Puzzle Deluxe for Kindle
> 
> K. Lenart: Simple Word Find: Compilation of Vol 1-5
> 
> K. Lenart: Cat Jump
> 
> K. Lenart: Word Mix-Ups
> 
> Katie Salidas: House of Immortal Pleasures
> 
> Katie Salidas: Halloween Fantasies
> 
> Katie Salidas: Immortalis Carpe Noctem
> 
> Katie Salidas: Hunters & Prey
> 
> David Michael: The Girl Who Ran With Horses
> 
> David Michael: Serene Morning & Other Tales of a Little Girl
> 
> David Michael: Nostalgia
> 
> David Michael: Baptism
> 
> David Michael: Nasty, Brutish & Short Short
> 
> David Michael: The Summoning Fire
> 
> Katie Klein: The Guardian
> 
> Catherine Durkin Robinson: Olivia's Kiss
> 
> Catherine Durkin Robinson: Learning Curves
> 
> Ryne Pearson: Confessions
> 
> Ryne Pearson: Top Ten
> 
> Ryne Pearson: The Donzerly Light
> 
> Ryne Pearson: All For One
> 
> Ryne Pearson: Dark and Darker
> 
> Alan Watt: The 90-Day Novel: Unlock the Story within
> 
> Alan Watt: Diamond Dogs
> 
> Christopher Bunn: The Model Universe And Other Stories
> 
> Christopher Bunn: The Hawk And His Boy
> 
> R. Doug Wicker: Decisions
> 
> Jack Nolte: The Gray and Guilty Sea
> 
> Zack Hamric: Blank Slate
> 
> Zack Hamric: Crescent Rising
> 
> Chris Graham: Free books for Kindle
> 
> Mark Adair: The Father's Child
> 
> David Greene: Unmentionables: A Novel
> 
> E. M. Muller: Confessions of a Liberal Lover


I am caught up with David's list (forum pages 1-307) and will now work my way backward from the most recent listings.

Thanks again to everyone who tagged my books and for the many wonderful compliments regarding my book covers. 

xx,
E.J.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged State of Siege.   Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Terry W. Ervin II


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged State of Siege. Good luck.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Would love some tagging love for the paperback version of Mountain Laurel: 
http://www.amazon.com/Mountain-Laurel-Donna-Clayton/dp/1456588672/

Thanks so much!

~Donna~


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DonnaFaz said:


> Would love some tagging love for the paperback version of Mountain Laurel:
> http://www.amazon.com/Mountain-Laurel-Donna-Clayton/dp/1456588672/
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> ~Donna~


Tagged.

Donna, your Dad looks like he was a great guy. I know you must miss him.


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged:
Chris Culver
DebiFx2
Katie Klein
Donna Clayton

all caught up--for now!

Thanks for your tags.  I appreciate your help.  Future taggers:  Would you please downvote mystery, sweet romance & murder mystery for LOVE AND MONEY...& downvote humor, chick lit & romantic comedy for DECADES.  thank you.


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged:

Y K Greene

Jen Hilborne

E J Stevens

Donna, I tagged your paperback edition for Mountain Laurel

Thank you all who have tagged my books and thanks in advance to new taggers.

Karen


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Donna Clayton


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Maria Romana

Yipes, this is the 3rd time I've hit this thread in 24 hours, and there's been new stuff to tag each time!

Once again, all caught up,
Maria
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ in paper on Amazon
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ Kindle on Amazon


----------



## JFHilborne

Tagged back. Please remember to vote against my bad tags (bisexual and coming of age). These tags have nothing to do with my book. Thanks again everyone. Will check back in here tomorrow to catch up with new posts/tags.


----------



## Dee Ernst

Hi folks - caught up from pg 413.  Finally getting the short-cuts down thank God!

Dee


----------



## JRTomlin

Caught up again. Thanks everyone for the tags.


----------



## William L.K.

All caught up!

Welcome to the newbies!


----------



## maryannwrites

Hi, I'm new here. Spent some time tagging some of the books, and will come back to tag more until I get through the whole list. This is a great idea for helping each other promote.

I have no idea how to add my book covers and links here. I have a mystery, Open Season, a new release in hardcover.  One Small Victory is on Kindle, as is Friends Forever, and Play it Again, Sam, and The One O'Clock Nap.

Maryann Miller


----------



## ericbt

Tagged:
Ed_ODell
E.J. Stevens
A.S. Warwick
JRTomlin
BrianKittrell
melcom (PB) (Hi Mel  )
Arthur Slade (Dust)
Shaun
AG
Rye-n
Kent Kelly
JFHilborne
YK Greene
DonnaFaz (PB)


----------



## JRTomlin

maryannwrites said:


> Hi, I'm new here. Spent some time tagging some of the books, and will come back to tag more until I get through the whole list. This is a great idea for helping each other promote.
> 
> I have no idea how to add my book covers and links here. I have a mystery, Open Season, a new release in hardcover. One Small Victory is on Kindle, as is Friends Forever, and Play it Again, Sam, and The One O'Clock Nap.
> 
> Maryann Miller


If you go up to the top of the forum you will find a thread stickied that is called: Creating Signatures - An updated tutorial for Link-Maker 2.0. It explains how to make a signature with a cover and link.

In the meantime if you just go to the page of your novels and copy the address then paste it in a post, people will start tagging your novels for you. 

Thanks for the tags, eric.


----------



## kahuna

KatieKlien, 
EJStevens
YKGREENE
I went to the amazon page for your books and tagged your books' product tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me "relationships," "love," "sexuality," "romance," "erotica," "psychology," "self help," "spirituality," "passion," "erotic," "sensual," "lovers," and "health."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Jim


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Dee Ernst


----------



## Debi F

Caught up again! 

Thanks for the tags, everyone.


----------



## Raybrite

I have been tagging all afternoon and am not half way finished.
My new short book (18 pages) is _The Lord's Prayer_, ASIN B004NBZE08 by Kenneth J. ****. Maybe I can get my first sale after this.
Thanks.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Raybrite said:


> I have been tagging all afternoon and am not half way finished.
> My new short book (18 pages) is _The Lord's Prayer_, ASIN B004NBZE08 by Kenneth J. ****. Maybe I can get my first sale after this.
> Thanks.


Tagged. Welcome to the thread!

Donna, got your paperback version of Mountain Laurel.

That should get me caught up!


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey

I've been tagging away. It's like a full time job


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Raybrite said:


> I have been tagging all afternoon and am not half way finished.
> My new short book (18 pages) is _The Lord's Prayer_, ASIN B004NBZE08 by Kenneth J. ****. Maybe I can get my first sale after this.
> Thanks.


Tagged you, Kenneth, Welcome and good luck.


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up again


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!
Lori


----------



## aaronpolson

Man...take a weekend off and whoosh...

I *think* I'm caught up again.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Jenny - voted down your bad tags
Y K Greene - The Uncertainty of Death
Donna - Mountain Laurel
Michael - State of Siege and checked the others. Let us know when you put tags on Implant
Raybrite - The Lord's Prayer
Maryann - Open Season in hardback, One Small Victory, Play it Again Sam, Friends Forever in Kindle. Could not find The One O'Clock Nap

Have a nice Valentine's Day!


----------



## MonkeyScribe

Thanks for the reminder Mackenzie, I've been busy with other release-related stuff. I've got some tags now so I would appreciate help getting that one tagged.

I'm off to get caught up the last couple of pages.


----------



## David N. Alderman

Phew, I take a couple days away and this thread piles up fast! 

All caught up....

Welcome to the newbies and if you could, I'd also like to ask the new taggers if you would tag down Book and tag up Science Fiction on my titles.

The Kindle versions are in my signature, the paperback links are right here -

Black Earth: End of the Innocence - http://www.amazon.com/Black-Earth-Innocence-David-Alderman/dp/061532276X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1297457217&sr=8-1
Black Earth: The Broken Daisy - http://www.amazon.com/Black-Earth-David-N-Alderman/dp/1453822194/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_2

Thanks!


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Kenneth J. ****
Shaun Jeffrey x 2


----------



## HelenHanson

I'm here on Mondays and Fridays.  Fridays are always busier.  Today's inductees plus some down votes:

JRTomlin
AG
Shaun
Ruth Harris
Kent Kelly - this IS a nice group - power to the people - Ha ha!  Here's my tiny fist of solidarity  -  m
Rye-n
JFHilborne
YK Greene
melcom
Donna Faz - your father was a right dapper fellow - nice photo!
Raybrite


----------



## ScottLCollins

Tagged and downvoted as requested!

For the newbies, please hit me up with some tags, but if you'd downvote 99 cents I'd appreciate it. Also, please be sure to tag "kindle authors" in its place. Thanks


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Scott L. Collins (also down voted 99¢)


----------



## JRTomlin

Caught up again.

Raybrite - X1
MichaelWallace - Implant 
David N. Alderman - Paperbacks

Thanks for the tags up and down. 

Edit: If I could continue to get down votes on mystery and murder mystery for Talon of the Raptor Clan and up votes for fantasy on it, I'd sure appreciate it. Thanks again.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Tagging away at the new folks here. Welcome everyone.


----------



## Debi F

Once again up-to-date.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up:

Shaun -- x3
AG
Rye-n -- x3
Kent Kelly -- x4
JF Hilborne
YK Greene
Donna Faz
Raybrite
Maryann Miller -- x3


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debi F said:


> Once again up-to-date.


My six year old granddaughter is enjoying Lily Pad Princess.


----------



## Maria Romana

Caught up and fixed up (up & down votes, changes, etc.).

Thanks for tags!
Maria
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ in paper on Amazon
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ Kindle on Amazon


----------



## R. Doug

JRTomlin said:


> Edit: If I could continue to get down votes on mystery and murder mystery for Talon of the Raptor Clan and up votes for fantasy on it, I'd sure appreciate it. Thanks again.


Done.


----------



## ScottLCollins

Caught up again.


----------



## daveconifer

All caught up. I tagged:

Scott Collins
J.R. Tomlin x 2
Michael Wallace x 2
Shaun Jeffrey x 3
Ray Brite 
Terry E.

Here are the links to my books, for easy access:

http://www.amazon.com/Wrecker-ebook/dp/B004IEA8GK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1297719710&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/eBully-ebook/dp/B001PBFEL8/ref=tag_dpp_lp_edpp_img_in

http://www.amazon.com/Snodgrass-Vacation-ebook/dp/B002U0KXR8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1297719797&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Man-of-Steel-ebook/dp/B0017DPWO8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1297719821&sr=1-1-spell

http://www.amazon.com/Throwback-ebook/dp/B0013HJDNY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1297719849&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/FireHouse-ebook/dp/B0013GSV9M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Sybil Nelson

I'm all caught up. Here are my tags again in case anyone needs them. If you can't do the UK tags, don't worry about it.

http://www.amazon.com/Priscilla-the-Great-ebook/dp/B004GB17AG/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1297018918&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.com/Aint-No-Sunshine-ebook/dp/B00408AYJU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1297018979&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.com/Secrets-of-Eden-ebook/dp/B0040GJA6U/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1297018979&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/Twin-Shorts-ebook/dp/B004GNFXWW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1297019026&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Priscilla-Great-Sybil-Nelson/dp/0982827334/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1297018918&sr=1-1

UK Pages

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Priscilla-the-Great/dp/B004GB17AG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1296913754&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Secrets-of-Eden/dp/B0040GJA6U/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1296913874&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aint-No-Sunshine/dp/B00408AYJU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1296913874&sr=1-3

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Twin-Shorts/dp/B004GNFXWW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1296914136&sr=1-1


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up...for now.


----------



## Ruth Harris

Happy Valentine's Day with lots of everything that makes you happiest!

tagged:
SciFiFanx3
Raybrite
Shaun Jeffryx3

all caught up 


Would you please downvote mystery, sweet romance & murder mystery for LOVE AND MONEY...& downvote humor, chick lit & romantic comedy for DECADES?  thanks.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Doomed Muse said:


> Caught up again. Probably should have checked in yesterday, whew
> 
> (by the way, J.M. Pierce- I read Failing Test a few weeks ago and loved it)


Awesome! Thank you so much. Glad I was able to provide you some escape. I'm cranking through revisions on the sequel and hope to have it out in a couple of months after it's had a visit to the beta readers.

Oh yeah, I'm all caught up as well!

Take care and Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## Kathelm

I'm caught up.


----------



## JRTomlin

An easy night. People must be taking Valentine's day off. 

Tagged Kathelm and I think I'm caught up.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Looks like I'm still caught up this morning!


----------



## Raybrite

It took me 2 days and I have finished 1-315. I wonder where it ends.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Wow, got up through 414, and will come back later to finish. Tagged:
Michael Wallace x 2
Katie Salidas x 1
Ruth Harris - voted down
Scott - voted down and up
Isaac - voted for published book
Ed O'Dell x 1
E. J. x 4
A. S. Warwick x 1
J. R. Tomlin
Brian Kittrell
Nick Spalding
Shaun Jeffrey
Rye_n

Doesn't pay to miss a day does it? Welcome to the newbies, and my links are below:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003U4WVQ4/

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003UHVA9C/


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up with tagging, de-tagging and general eye-strain



maryannwrites said:


> Hi, I'm new here. Spent some time tagging some of the books, and will come back to tag more until I get through the whole list. This is a great idea for helping each other promote.
> 
> I have no idea how to add my book covers and links here. I have a mystery, Open Season, a new release in hardcover. One Small Victory is on Kindle, as is Friends Forever, and Play it Again, Sam, and The One O'Clock Nap.
> 
> Maryann Miller


http://www.amazon.com/Open-Season-Five-Star-Mystery/dp/1594149151 Open Season
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B0040GJI3K One Small Victory
http://www.amazon.com/Play-It-Again-Sam-ebook/dp/B004I6E5VM Play It Again, Sam
http://www.amazon.com/One-OClock-Nap-ebook/dp/B002SN9GMK One O'Clock Nap
http://www.amazon.com/Friends-Forever-ebook/dp/B004FGLO2S Friends Forever

What is 'bwlpp' ?


----------



## mamiller

I've been quiet for a bit, and I checked and have most of you, but there were some new ones for me to add. If you could, my new romantic suspense, BORROWED TIME is trying hard to catch up with its brethren. 

Sybil Nelson
Kathelm
DoomedMuse
DaveConifer (I had some, tagged the rest)
Lori Devoit (Had some, tagged the rest)
AaronPolson
Mackenzie Morgan (yeay NC authors!)
Michael Wallace
David Alderman
Helen Hanson


----------



## Sebastian Kirby

Hi, everyone

I'm catching up with my tagging on the above list.

Would appreciate your help with 'Take No More'!

(Link is in the signature below).

Best wishes


Seb


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Had already tagged everyone except Michael's Implant.

Thanks everyone. Have a nice day.


----------



## ScottLCollins

Caught up!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

AG
LC Evans (latest book)
R. Doug (i voted down the unwanted tag)
Rye-n
Kent Kelly (all books)
JFHilborne
YK Greene
MichaelWallace
DonnaFaz (paperback book)
Raybrite

Everyone else: already tagged


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Maryann Miller x 5
Maureen A. Miller x 3
Seb Kirby


----------



## mamiller

R. Doug...I thought I had you, but then I remembered I had a problem with your link.  But you're all tagged now  
Got Seb too!

Thanks everyone.  I truly appreciate everything you do!


----------



## R. Doug

Thank you, Maureen.  Do you recall what was the problem?


----------



## mamiller

I had clicked on the book cover which didn't take me to the 'tag' screen, and I guess at the time I was just moving down the list...but I see the real link next to it.  My fault.  Sorry for the delay in tagging.


----------



## Jeff Tompkins

I'm a newbie to this thread. While I give my eyes a break (I hope they stop shaking by the time I have to drive), here's a link to my page:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00439GJMW

Thanks


----------



## mamiller

Gotcha Jeff!


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Jeff Tompkins


----------



## Kent Kelly

Thanks everybody!  I'm all caught up as well.  I'm already seeing some minor ranking rumbles so I appreciate the help.

Best of luck to all!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got caught up! Welcome to the new taggers!


----------



## R. Doug

mamiller said:


> I had clicked on the book cover which didn't take me to the 'tag' screen, and I guess at the time I was just moving down the list...but I see the real link next to it. My fault. Sorry for the delay in tagging.


Actually, that was my fault. I changed my signature this morning to direct to Amazon rather than my KindleBoards book profile page. And thanks again for persevering.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Maryann and Jeff. Welcome.

We recommend that you just go back about six pages and tag forward from there. That way, you'll eventually get all the active taggers.


----------



## JenniferShirk

All caught up to this point. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Just tagged the new folks and new requests. Does anyone know if after a certain number of tags, there ceases to be a benefit? For example, if my Star Chosen book has 150 tags for "science fiction," will it really make a difference if the book gets to 300 or 500 tags?


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged:

Jeff Tompkins

J R Tomlin

Maryann Miller

Kenneth J ****

Michael Wallace

Maureen (Miller) I went back to check and had already tagged Borrowed Time.  

Thank you all for tagging my books and thank you in advance to new taggers. Greatly appreciated. 

Karen


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jamie Case said:


> What a cool thread. So awesome to see folks working together. I don't have a book to tag, but I'd love to help out.


Thanks, Jamie. That's really nice of you. Rippled Raspberry and White Chocolate Muffin? You need to keep up your strength.


----------



## Ruth Harris

Thank you Jamie!

Tagged:
Katheim
Bleekness x4
mamiller x3
Linda Prather
Sebastian Kirby
Jeff Tompkins

Thanks all for the tags.  Please continue to tag except downvote mystery, sweet romance & murder mystery for LOVE AND MONEY...& downvote humor, chick lit & romantic comedy for DECADES.

I appreciate everyone's help!


----------



## J.M Pierce

Jamie Case said:


> What a cool thread. So awesome to see folks working together. I don't have a book to tag, but I'd love to help out.


Thanks, Jamie!

I'm all caught up.


----------



## JRTomlin

Thanks for the tags everyone!

I tagged:

Mamiller X3 (had somehow missed you, sorry, but have it now)
Sebastian Kirby
Jeff_Tompkins

And checked to be sure I hadn't missed anyone else. 

Have a wonderful day! And thanks again for the tags.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Hi, Jamie -- welcome to the thread! That's really great of you!

Caught up with:

MaMiller 

Jeff Tompkins


----------



## MiaHeart

Going to spend this afternoon tagging, here are links to my books:

Blood Whore (An erotic Vampire tale/erotica)

The Making of a Whore

The Interview (Erotic Fiction)

The Ultrasound

Just starting with the list on page 324, I posted a question about tagging a few moments ago maybe someone can help me. Thanks.


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Mia Heart x 4


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MiaHeart said:


> Going to spend this afternoon tagging, here are links to my books:
> 
> Blood Whore (An erotic Vampire tale/erotica)
> 
> The Making of a Whore
> 
> The Interview (Erotic Fiction)
> 
> The Ultrasound
> 
> Just starting with the list on page 324, I posted a question about tagging a few moments ago maybe someone can help me. Thanks.


Tagged you, Mia, and welcome.

We suggest that you just go back about six pages and tag forward from there. That way you'll catch all the active taggers. Many of the people on the list are no longer active and none of the new people are on the list.


----------



## Rhynedahll

MiaHeart said:


> Going to spend this afternoon tagging, here are links to my books:
> 
> Blood Whore (An erotic Vampire tale/erotica)
> 
> The Making of a Whore
> 
> The Interview (Erotic Fiction)
> 
> The Ultrasound
> 
> Just starting with the list on page 324, I posted a question about tagging a few moments ago maybe someone can help me. Thanks.


Tagged. Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Jamie Sedgwick

Ok, NOT caught up, but... I should be by the end of the day. In the meanwhile, I would greatly appreciate some clicks for my two new books, published under the name of Jordan Marshall:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Erased/dp/B004MYFVFE/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1297797839&sr=1-2
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Justice-and-Revenge/dp/B004MYGV8A/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1297798120&sr=1-3

http://www.amazon.com/Justice-and-Revenge-ebook/dp/B004MYGV8A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1297798142&sr=8-1
http://www.amazon.com/Erased-ebook/dp/B004MYFVFE/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_2

The UK tags were put up yesterday, so hopefully they should be clickable now. Thanks once again!


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged Mia's 4 books.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Jamie Sedgwick said:


> Ok, NOT caught up, but... I should be by the end of the day. In the meanwhile, I would greatly appreciate some clicks for my two new books, published under the name of Jordan Marshall:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Erased/dp/B004MYFVFE/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1297797839&sr=1-2
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Justice-and-Revenge/dp/B004MYGV8A/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1297798120&sr=1-3
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Justice-and-Revenge-ebook/dp/B004MYGV8A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1297798142&sr=8-1
> http://www.amazon.com/Erased-ebook/dp/B004MYFVFE/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_2
> 
> The UK tags were put up yesterday, so hopefully they should be clickable now. Thanks once again!


Neither shows any tags for me


----------



## Jamie Sedgwick

Drat, okay I'll wait a couple days and repost. TY for the heads-up.


----------



## MiaHeart

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tagged Maryann and Jeff. Welcome.
> 
> We recommend that you just go back about six pages and tag forward from there. That way, you'll eventually get all the active taggers.


Thanks thats what I am doing now.


----------



## MonkeyScribe

Ugh, someone maliciously added the tag "spammer" to my books The Righteous and The Devil's Deep. I suppose this is revenge for putting out a simple announcement on the Amazon Kindle Forum offering some free copies. Thankfully, there are only two votes, but I would appreciate a couple of down votes. Thank you.

Going to catch up the last few pages...


----------



## KerylR

All caught up, for the minute at least!


----------



## JRTomlin

MichaelWallace said:


> Ugh, someone maliciously added the tag "spammer" to my books The Righteous and The Devil's Deep. I suppose this is revenge for putting out a simple announcement on the Amazon Kindle Forum offering some free copies. Thankfully, there are only two votes, but I would appreciate a couple of down votes. Thank you.
> 
> Going to catch up the last few pages...


Will do, Michael.

Voted down. It's too bad that the Amazon Forums are to hostile. I avoid them pretty much completely.


----------



## MiaHeart

Caught up to six pages back, will check in everyday and keep tagging.  Thanks so much.


----------



## MeloniePhillips

Would like to add mine as well to tagging and will work on catching up with everyone.

Her Last Christmas

Second Chance Valentine (Cramer Holiday Series)


----------



## leedobbins

All caught up ... except for Jamie Sedgwick 2 new books because I couldn't get them to show any tags si I will catch up on those next time.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got yours, Melonie.


----------



## MonkeyScribe

JRTomlin said:


> Will do, Michael.
> Voted down. It's too bad that the Amazon Forums are to hostile. I avoid them pretty much completely.


Thank you, and yes, they are difficult sometimes. I've met some good fans there, but there are also people who don't like any writer talking about his/her books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Melonie and welcome.

We suggest you just go back about six pages and tag forward from there so you'll catch all the active taggers.


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Michael Wallace x 1 (Implant) (spammer was already down to zero and grayed out on Devil's Deep)
Melonie Phillips


----------



## David N. Alderman

Thanks for the tagging, everyone!  I'm all caught up...for now.

I'd like to welcome the newbies! Also, I'd like to ask those of you new to the forum if you could tag down *BOOK *and tag up *SCIENCE FICTION* on my titles.

The Kindle versions are in my signature, the paperback links are right here -

_Black Earth: End of the Innocence_ - http://www.amazon.com/Black-Earth-Innocence-David-Alderman/dp/061532276X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1297457217&sr=8-1
_Black Earth: The Broken Daisy_ - http://www.amazon.com/Black-Earth-David-N-Alderman/dp/1453822194/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_2

Thanks!


----------



## Karen Fenech

Hi Everyone,

Could you please tag "romantic suspense" for Unholy Angels? I messed up when adding tags and added that one much later than the rest. The romantic suspense tag is hidden beyond the first ten. Here's the link so you won't need to click on show all tags to find it. Thank you all so much.

Karen

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B0046ZS2CS/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


----------



## MeloniePhillips

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tagged you, Melonie and welcome.
> 
> We suggest you just go back about six pages and tag forward from there so you'll catch all the active taggers.


Thanks. Working on it now.


----------



## JRTomlin

MichaelWallace said:


> Thank you, and yes, they are difficult sometimes. I've met some good fans there, but there are also people who don't like any writer talking about his/her books.


I've heard of writers being raked over the coals just for having their novels in their sig. So far, I've felt that I didn't want the grief, but maybe I should put on my fire retardant suit and go there sometime.

Karen, I tagged up "romantic suspense" for you.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Jamie Sedgwick said:


> Drat, okay I'll wait a couple days and repost. TY for the heads-up.


They are still not showing tags Jamie. I'll tag them when you repost.

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Karen Fenech

JR, thanks so much.  I appreciate it.

Karen


----------



## mamiller

Howdy,

New for me are Keryl,
J.R.
Mia Heart
Melonie
leedobbins

Thanks everybody!


----------



## MonkeyScribe

Karen Fenech said:


> Could you please tag "romantic suspense" for Unholy Angels? I messed up when adding tags and added that one much later than the rest. The romantic suspense tag is hidden beyond the first ten. Here's the link so you won't need to click on show all tags to find it. Thank you all so much.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B0046ZS2CS/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


Got it.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi all!

Voted down "Spammer" for Michael's book
I had already tagged "Romantic Suspense" on Karen's book
Tagged Melonie Phillips x2. Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Sybil Nelson

I'm all caught up again. Thanks for the tags. Keep em commin'.


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey

I think I'm pretty much up to date with those responding. Thanks for the reciprocal tags


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

I'm not very good at tagging. I've done it before for other authors, and I could only get it to work a few times. I was wondering if there was some sort of limit, for instance, you could only tag three books per day. But hey, I'll give it a try again, and let you know how it works. 

Also, I have a question. It looks like authors can add tags to their own books. I tried to do that too but couldn't get it to work. Any thoughts on what I might be doing wrong?

SA Huggins


----------



## mamiller

Hi Shelia,

It looks like you don't have any tags yet.  I can put some in for you if you have some suggestions.  You should be able to just add them where it says "Your Tags".


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Shelia A. Huggins said:


> I'm not very good at tagging. I've done it before for other authors, and I could only get it to work a few times. I was wondering if there was some sort of limit, for instance, you could only tag three books per day. But hey, I'll give it a try again, and let you know how it works.
> 
> Also, I have a question. It looks like authors can add tags to their own books. I tried to do that too but couldn't get it to work. Any thoughts on what I might be doing wrong?
> 
> SA Huggins


Are you clicking on "agree with these tags" because that doesn't work. When you get to the product page, press tt. When the window appears you can click on each tag or copy and paste them into the box. Then click Save.


----------



## MeloniePhillips

All caught up, but Sheila will check back when you get your tags.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up...gonna go watch Westminster dog show...dang, wish I was there again! It's sooo much fun! (rooting for the Beardie this year...)


----------



## kahuna

MiaHeart
Melonie Phillips
JeffTompkins

Dear ,

I went to the amazon page and tagged your book's product tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me "relationships," "love," "sexuality," "romance," "erotica," "psychology," "self help," "spirituality," "passion," "erotic," "sensual," "lovers," and "health."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

Gertie,

I was doing the double click T thing. Nothing happened.


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

Thanks Maureen. That would be great. The tags I would like are the following: suspense, psychological, historical, paranormal, and literary.

I was finally able to tag someone earlier because I could just check the box. I'm just having a hard time tagging my own.


----------



## Mary Pat Hyland

Hi all,
I was told about this thread by a fellow author. What a great idea for a writing community.

This is my third novel and first Kindle book, just published on Kindle 2/13/2011. If you have a chance to tag it, these are my preferred tags: 
Irish, Ireland, Irish music, St Patricks day, trad music, parody, humorous fiction, upstate New York

Here is the novel: 


Thank you all very much for your help. Off to tag some books for you!


----------



## mamiller

Tagged you, Irish.  Your book looks great!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Shelia A. Huggins said:


> Thanks Maureen. That would be great. The tags I would like are the following: suspense, psychological, historical, paranormal, and literary.
> 
> I was finally able to tag someone earlier because I could just check the box. I'm just having a hard time tagging my own.


I put your tags in, Sheila. See if they show for you now.


----------



## mamiller

You beat me, Margaret  

I tagged you, Shelia!


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Karen French (romantic suspense)
S.A. Huggins
MaryPat Hyland


----------



## JFHilborne

Tagged. Love the look of the Irish book


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Mary Pat and welcome.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Back on top!


----------



## Mary Pat Hyland

Just tagged a mess-o-books. Started on the p. 327 list, tagged a ton then flipped back to the end and went forward five pages.
Crazy dizzy right now, but what fun! Learning a lot about good tagging. Hah!
Thanks all for your reciprocal tags. Sláinte! (Cheers!)


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you, Irish...love the cover!


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Shelia A. Huggins said:


> Gertie,
> 
> I was doing the double click T thing. Nothing happened.


Once you get to the page, you have to hit tt and that should take you to the tagging section. Where are the links to your book by the way?


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Just tagged
IrishMPH
SA Huggins

I think I'm all caught up, but I'll check again.


----------



## swcleveland

Been gone a few days, so I've got lots of catching up to do.

Tagged:

Everything new in the last four pages (more to come )


----------



## MiaHeart

Jamie Case said:


> Whew. Got everyone from about 414 or so. I definitely spaced a few times though, so if I missed you I'll get you next time around.
> 
> Award for the oddest tag goes to Mia Heart:homeless. I don't even know how homelessness would work it's way into erotica, but I'm gonna go ahead and leave that to the experts.


Hey it happens rofl. I am all caught up again.


----------



## kahuna

Irish MPH

I went to the amazon page for your book and tagged your book's product tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me "relationships," "love," "sexuality," "romance," "erotica," "psychology," "self help," "spirituality," "passion," "erotic," "sensual," "lovers," and "health."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Jamie Sedgwick

All caught up!


----------



## Debi F

Caught up once again!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Shelia A. Huggins said:


> Gertie,
> 
> I was doing the double click T thing. Nothing happened.


Tagged. 



IrishMPH said:


> Just tagged a mess-o-books. Started on the p. 327 list, tagged a ton then flipped back to the end and went forward five pages.
> Crazy dizzy right now, but what fun! Learning a lot about good tagging. Hah!
> Thanks all for your reciprocal tags. Sláinte! (Cheers!)


I tagged your book. Thank you for the tags.


----------



## Abigail

I am pretty much caught up just a page or so to do but I wanted to come on and ask if people wouldn't mind tagging my UK one too as it is falling way behind in the tagging not getting tagged.. Thank you.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged your book Irish! Welcome to the thread!

That should get me caught up for this morning!


----------



## mamiller

Abigail is new for me. Got ya!

If anyone gets a chance, can you please tag my new romantic suspense, BORROWED TIME. It's trying to catch up with its sisters.

Thank you guys...you ARE The best!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

I think I'm caught up.  Here are just a few of the ones I tagged this morning.
Sheila Huggins
Karen - 
Melonie
Mia
Irish
Jf

Jamie you have two books in your sig. line by Jordan Marshall, they didn't look familiar to me so I checked to see if I had tagged them.  They don't have any tags.

Thanks for recip tags, guys.  Welcome to all the newbies.

Linda


----------



## MonkeyScribe

If you haven't already, I could use a few more tags for State of Siege and Implant. Those two are still just getting off the ground.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Thanks for all the tagging, Jamie! We appreciate it.

Tagged:

Jeff Thompkins
Mia Heart x4
Jamie Sedgwick - not tags on either book on either site. Will try again later.
Michael Wallace - Downvoted "spammer"
Melonie Phillips
Karen French - got romantic suspense
Sheila Huggins
Irish
Abigail - had already tagged the UK version

Thanks for the reciprocal tags. Have a nice day.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

YK Greene
JFHilborne: downvoted 'bad' tags
JRTomlin: had you already
Ruth Harris: downvoted bad tags
Kent Kelly: all four
MichaelWallace: Implant & State of Siege (had the others), downvoted
DonnaFaz: Mountain Laurel
Shaun: all three
Jeff_Tompkins
MiaHeart: all four
Jamie Sedgwick: sorry, found no tags for the new books
MeloniePhillips: both
Shelia A. Huggins
IrishMPH

Going to have to check in more often.  All caught up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jamie, tagged everything except Justice and Erased. No tags.

Michael Wallace, tagged Implant. All the others were done.

Thanks everyone for tags back.

The link to my author central page is www.tinyurl.com/malakeus


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Tagged Melanie, Lee, and some others.


----------



## Maria Staal

Hi Everyone,

I have tagged all the books on this page and am working my way backwards to tag more.

I hope you will tag my book as well.

Thanks heaps, : )

Maria


----------



## isaacsweeney

Tagging a bunch. I could use a few more on the four in my sig and my pub book here: http://www.amazon.com/Betrayal-Times-Peace-Prosperity-ebook/dp/B004MDLSMK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1297870412&sr=1-2.

If you have time, thanks!


----------



## MonkeyScribe

mamiller said:


> If anyone gets a chance, can you please tag my new romantic suspense, BORROWED TIME. It's trying to catch up with its sisters.


Check! Nice sales rank, by the way.


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up again. Welcome to the newcomers


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones tagged. Welcome!


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Maria Staal


----------



## Ruth Harris

Hi, Everyone!

tagged:
Mia Heart
Jeffrey Carver -- added tags you asked for
Michael Wallace -- downvoted spammer
Anne Bellet Doomed x4
Melonie Phillips x2
David Alterman x2 -- down:  book, up: science fiction
Karen Fenech--added romantic suspense
Sheila Huggins
Irish MPH

Thanks for the tags.  I appreciate everyone's help.  Would you please downvote mystery, sweet romance & murder mystery for LOVE AND MONEY...& downvote humor, chick lit & romantic comedy for DECADES.


----------



## JRTomlin

Morning, Everyone!

Tagged:
MeloniePhillips x2
Shelia A. Huggins
IrishMPH
Maria Staal

Think I'm all caught up

To make it easier for newcomers I'll post the link and preferred tags that you can just copy and paste if you want:

http://www.amazon.com/Wings-of-Evil-ebook/dp/B004N627U8

Tags: 99 cents, epic fantasy, fantasy, female protagonist, kindle, magic, young adult, young adult fantasy, adventure, fantasy adventure, coming of age, kindle fantasy, female main character, teen

http://www.amazon.com/Talon-Raptor-Clan-ebook/dp/B002T45WD0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1297876510&sr=1-1

female protagonist, fantasy, fantasy adventure, adventure, kindle authors, kindle, epic, epic fantasy, fiction, magic, women, womens fiction (please vote down mystery and murder mystery)

Thanks for the tags! I appreciate everyone's help.

Have a great day!


----------



## MiaHeart

Caught up to here on anything I had missed yesterday.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Maria Staal said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have tagged all the books on this page and am working my way backwards to tag more.
> 
> I hope you will tag my book as well.
> 
> Thanks heaps, : )
> 
> Maria


Tagged you, Maria.

We suggest that you only go back six pages and tag forward from there. That way you'll catch all the active taggers.

Thanks for the tags back.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi all!

Maria, I had already tagged your book. Welcome to the thread!

Somehow I had missed Implant by Michael. Got it tagged now!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Got you:

Mia Heart -- x4
Melonie Philips -- x2
Karen French -- new tag
SA Huggins
MaryPat
Maria Staal

Nice to see all these new people!


----------



## ScottLCollins

taggity tag tagged.

All caught up.

For the newbies, here is my link: 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B002MKND3W/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Preferred tags:
cloning, scifi, thriller, dna, technothriller, 2012, mount zion, kindle, kindle authors, dna replication

Thanks!


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up for the day! Welcome to the newcomers.


----------



## MeloniePhillips

Caught up to here thank you for the tags everyone.


----------



## Sybil Nelson

All caught up again!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to you new folks. I've tagged your books.   Now I'm caught up for the moment.


----------



## Amyshojai

Seems that I'm still caught up. Whew!


----------



## Arthur Slade

I'd appreciate some monstrous tagging on:

Draugr @

US
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004NNV4DC
UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004NNV4DC/

The tags are: young adult, horror, frightening, icelandic, young adult paranormal, young adult mystery, young adult series, Arthur Slade

Thanks...and it looks like I have some tagging to do myself.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Arthur, got you tagged. Welcome!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Also tagged you, Arthur!


----------



## JROCK

I would love a tag! Tag me and I'll tag you! Just click on my sig image.


----------



## Amyshojai

JRock, got you tagged. Thanks in advance for the tags back.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged J Rock and Arthur Slade. Welcome.

Here are my links. Thanks for tagging back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Rhynedahll

JROCK said:


> I would love a tag! Tag me and I'll tag you! Just click on my sig image.


Done


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged:

Maria Staal

Mia Heart

Melonie Philips

Arthur Slade

J Rock

Thank you for also tagging my books in return.  Thank you to all who have already tagged my books.  I appreciate it very much.

Karen


----------



## mamiller

New for me are Arthur and jrock.  

Happy tagging


----------



## Maria Romana

Got JRock, Irish, Sheila, Mia, and yet another Maria!  Also, down-votes, etc.

Sheila, sometimes the TT doesn't work for me, either.  I have to hit one page-down, then I can TT.  By the way, the book sounds delicious, and I love the cover.

--Maria


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## DHammons

Tagged today:

YK Greene
DonnaFaz (new one)
Shaun
Mamiller
Jeff_Tompkins
MiaHeart
MeloniePhillips
Shelia A. Huggins
IrishMPH
Maria Staal
Isaacsweeney
Arthur Slade (US tagged, no tags on UK)
JROCK


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

J. Rock, Austin Alande
Margaret Lake


----------



## JRTomlin

Tagged: JRock and Arthur Slade 

Thanks for the tags, folks.


----------



## ericbt

Caught up again.
Tagged:
Raybrite
MichaelWallace (Implant)
Jeff_Tompkins
MiaHeart
Jamie Sedgwick - Tried new ones, but there are no tags to click
MeloniePhillips
Karen Fenech ("romantic suspense" for Unholy Angels)
Shelia A. Huggins
IrishMPH
Maria Staal
Ruth Harris (downvoted requested tags)
Arthur Slade (Draugr)
JROCK


----------



## Kimberly Montague

Spent the last half hour tagging and will do more tomorrow, but I would love some tagging on my book just follow the cover in my signature (contemporary romance and racing). 

Thanks


----------



## Ed_ODell

Wow!

Away 4 days, and 15 pages add to the thread! I think I'm caught up! Welcome, new authors! Good luck to each of you!


----------



## MiaHeart

Caught up with JRock and Arthur Slade, Kimberly and Ed.


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Kimberly Montague
Edward O'Dell


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up.

Karen: If you want Romantic Suspense to appear 'above the fold', you'll need to have it overtake one of the other ones.  This isn't likely to happen unless you want us to vote one of the other tags down.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

Maria Staal
Arthur Slade: Draugr
Kimberly Montague

Caught up again.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Kimberly Montague said:


> Spent the last half hour tagging and will do more tomorrow, but I would love some tagging on my book just follow the cover in my signature (contemporary romance and racing).
> 
> Thanks


Tagged!

Welcome to the thread!


----------



## J.M Pierce

All caught up. Have a good day all!


----------



## Ruth Harris

Good morning!

Tagged:
Arthur Slade
JRock
Kimberly Montagu

all caught up (for now!)

Thanks for the tags, everyone.  Would you please downvote mystery, sweet romance & murder mystery for LOVE AND MONEY...& downvote humor, chick lit & romantic comedy for DECADES.


----------



## Sharon Austin

Good Morning, Everyone.

I'm getting ready to put a new novel on Kindle [part two of Smoke on the Water] so I haven't spent much time on the Kindle Boards, lately.

Today is my day off, so I went back to where I stopped and tagged forward [401-424].

Welcome, newcomers. Nice to meet you. I tagged your book/s.

Congratulations on the new releases. I tagged them.

Thank you, to everyone who tagged my books.



Sharon


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Maria - Time Zones
Arthur - Draugr - US and UK
J Rock - Dinosauria
Kimberly - Racing Outside the Line 

Have a nice day.


----------



## mamiller

I realized I missed a couple yesterday, but I'm caught up now.  Sorry for the delay!


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged Kimberly's - Racing Outside the Line. All caught up! Reciprocal tags muchly appreciated!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kimberly Montague said:


> Spent the last half hour tagging and will do more tomorrow, but I would love some tagging on my book just follow the cover in my signature (contemporary romance and racing).
> 
> Thanks


Tagged you, Kimberly, and welcome.

Just go back six pages and tag forward from there. That way you'll catch all the active taggers.

Here are mine.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## KatieKlein

All Caught Up!


----------



## ThompsonWrites

JRTomlin said:


> Caught up again.
> 
> Raybrite - X1
> MichaelWallace - Implant
> David N. Alderman - Paperbacks
> 
> Thanks for the tags up and down.
> 
> Edit: If I could continue to get down votes on mystery and murder mystery for Talon of the Raptor Clan and up votes for fantasy on it, I'd sure appreciate it. Thanks again.


just took care of it - hope it helps.


----------



## ThompsonWrites

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tagged you, Kimberly, and welcome.
> 
> Just go back six pages and tag forward from there. That way you'll catch all the active taggers.
> 
> Here are mine.
> 
> Ariana's Pride
> Ariana's Pride paperback
> Catherine and the Captain
> Catherine and the Captain paperback
> Listen To Your Heart
> Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
> Of Love and War
> Only In My Dreams
> Sweet Savage Charity


Just handled some tagging - best wishes


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged:

Arthur Slade
JRock
Kimberly Montague

For the new people, just in case you don't know, if you have tagging rights in the UK (i.e. you have bought something from Amazon UK), we also have another tagging thread just for UK books: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.1850.html

--------------

By the way, here are my books for anyone hasn't got them already:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## JRTomlin

Tagged Kimberly's - Racing Outside the Line. Welcome to the thread.

All caught up! Reciprocal tags very much appreciated!



holaratcha said:


> just took care of it - hope it helps.


Every little bit helps! Thanks so much.


----------



## MeloniePhillips

Caught up to here.


----------



## ThompsonWrites

mgscarsbrook said:


> Tagged:
> 
> Arthur Slade
> JRock
> Kimberly Montague
> 
> For the new people, just in case you don't know, if you have tagging rights in the UK (i.e. you have bought something from Amazon UK), we also have another tagging thread just for UK books: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.1850.html
> 
> --------------
> 
> By the way, here are my books for anyone hasn't got them already:
> 
> Poison In The Blood - eBook
> Poison In The Blood - paperback
> The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
> The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
> The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
> Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
> The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


got you covered - one day maybe ill have a book and reciprocity will be engaged [cheers]


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Jeff_Tompkins
MiaHeart (All books) (i'm loving the book titles & covers too 
Jamie Sedgwick: i didn't see any tag boxes for your latest books
Joe Chiappetta: i'm not sure of the answer to the question you asked about tags
Michael Wallace: i voted down the unwanted tag
MeloniePhillips (both books)
Karen Fenech: i added the requested tag
Shelia A. Huggins
IrishMPH
Maria Staal
Arthur Slade: i tagged your latest book on the U.S. amazon 'site, but i could not find any boxes to tag it on the U.K. Amazon 'site
JROCK
Kimberly Montague


----------



## horse_girl

Wow! There's a lot to catch up on again.

I have another book needing tags. Thanks to everyone who tags it.

http://www.amazon.com/Fireblood-Legend-White-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004UFCK


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

I am caught up again. I always appreciate the tags.


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up...for now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your new one, horse girl.


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged-

Adelle Landan x4 -- 2 books need tags
Basil SAnds x4...Geeks Rule needs tags

All caught up.  

Thanks everyone for your tags.  Would you please downvote mystery, sweet romance & murder mystery for LOVE AND MONEY...& downvote humor, chick lit & romantic comedy for DECADES.


----------



## Ricky Sides

horse_girl said:


> Wow! There's a lot to catch up on again.
> 
> I have another book needing tags. Thanks to everyone who tags it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fireblood-Legend-White-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004UFCK


Tagged.


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Melanie Nilles


----------



## Rhynedahll

horse_girl said:


> Wow! There's a lot to catch up on again.
> 
> I have another book needing tags. Thanks to everyone who tags it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fireblood-Legend-White-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004UFCK


Got it! Congratulations!


----------



## JMelzer

Wow! Okay, so I'm about to step into the tagging ring with everyone. I just released a short story collection and would appreciate the tags, and although it looks a little overwhelming to go back through all 425 pages here, I'll do my best to keep up with y'all and start tagging away each and every night.

Here's my collection: The Other Side

Thanks!


----------



## stuartneild

Hi Guys

I could do with some serious help tagging three of my books. I'm actually on bended knee and saying pretty please. I've only just learned about tagging and will be working my way back through this thread to tag as many as possible and tag any newcomers.

Gnomes
http://www.amazon.com/GNOMES-ebook/dp/B0042P54AA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=books&qid=1297981258&sr=8-2

Giant Killer Eels
http://www.amazon.com/Giant-Killer-Eels-ebook/dp/B0046LU9Q4/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1297981366&sr=1-2

and Spring Heeled Jack Awakes
http://www.amazon.com/Spring-Heeled-Jack-Awakes-ebook/dp/B004GUSCVY/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1297981425&sr=1-5

Many Thanks.


----------



## R. Doug

The recommendation is to only go back through the last six most recent pages and work forward from there.  No one expects you to go through 425 pages.

Tagged:

James Melzer


----------



## JMelzer

R. Doug said:


> The recommendation is to only go back through the last six most recent pages and work forward from there. No one expects you to go through 425 pages.
> 
> Tagged:
> 
> James Melzer


Whew! That's a relief. And thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

stuartneild said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I could do with some serious help tagging three of my books. I'm actually on bended knee and saying pretty please. I've only just learned about tagging and will be working my way back through this thread to tag as many as possible and tag any newcomers.
> 
> Gnomes
> http://www.amazon.com/GNOMES-ebook/dp/B0042P54AA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=books&qid=1297981258&sr=8-2
> 
> Giant Killer Eels
> http://www.amazon.com/Giant-Killer-Eels-ebook/dp/B0046LU9Q4/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1297981366&sr=1-2
> 
> and Spring Heeled Jack Awakes
> http://www.amazon.com/Spring-Heeled-Jack-Awakes-ebook/dp/B004GUSCVY/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1297981425&sr=1-5
> 
> Many Thanks.


Got you tagged and welcome.

Here are mine.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## JROCK

Gertie, I got you tagged. I'll take any tags I can get. Click on my sig!


----------



## MonkeyScribe

Don't make the mistake I did and start from the very beginning. Go about six to ten pages back and work your way forward to get the current taggers, then go back from there when you do that. Otherwise, your mouse hand will fall off.


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Tagged James and Stuart.


----------



## JMelzer

Tagged all the way back to page 419


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JROCK said:


> Gertie, I got you tagged. I'll take any tags I can get. Click on my sig!


Thanks, JRock. I had already tagged you.


----------



## Ricky Sides

JMelzer said:


> Tagged all the way back to page 419


Welcome to the thread. I tagged your books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JMelzer said:


> Tagged all the way back to page 419


Tagged you and welcome. Here are mine.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I just realized I need the 99 cent tag on

Listen To Your Heart

It's below the fold so you can just type it into the tag box if you want to.


----------



## AmyJ

Hello from a newbie.  I'm sure this is a stupid question, but....

What is a tag and how do you tag someone's book?

I'm in the very early stages of Kindle development.  I'm like a Kindle baby and I am not familiar with much of the lingo which is overwhelming because I am in the process of trying to format and put my first novel on Kindle (Yikes!).  Can some kind soul direct me to a thread that defines common terms used on this board, you know, Kindle translation...
Thanks


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

I just wanted to thank everyone who tagged my book. Also, I've had a couple of sales. My sales rank is 98,612 because of those sales, and I suppose it's because of the short period of time. That's just weird.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

AmyJ said:


> Hello from a newbie. I'm sure this is a stupid question, but....
> 
> What is a tag and how do you tag someone's book?
> 
> I'm in the very early stages of Kindle development. I'm like a Kindle baby and I am not familiar with much of the lingo which is overwhelming because I am in the process of trying to format and put my first novel on Kindle (Yikes!). Can some kind soul direct me to a thread that defines common terms used on this board, you know, Kindle translation...
> Thanks


There's a thread called "Threadipedia" stickied at the top of the Writer's Cafe which will direct you to a lot of helpful info.

Tags are identifiers that help readers find your work. You'll want a broad genre tag and several subgenres and descriptive terms. Then we check them off for you which increases your tag count which puts you higher up in searches on those terms. Of course, you tag us back.

Don't hesitate to ask in The Writer's Cafe. Lots of knowledgeable and helpful people there.

Good luck and come back and see us when you publish your book.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got caught up.


----------



## MiaHeart

Caught up with those I didn't have:

Melanie Niles
Lexy Harper
J. Melzer
StuartNeild
99cent tag for Gertie


----------



## Jamie Sedgwick

All caught up!


----------



## MiaHeart

Oh and I have one new one that needs tags. Thank you for the tags everyone.

http://www.amazon.com/Making-Whore-Erotic-Fiction-ebook/dp/B004O6MY8W/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298000866&sr=1-5


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Melanie Niles
James Melzer
Stuart Neild
Mia Heart
Margaret - got the 99 cents tag

Caught up for now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MiaHeart said:


> Oh and I have one new one that needs tags. Thank you for the tags everyone.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Making-Whore-Erotic-Fiction-ebook/dp/B004O6MY8W/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298000866&sr=1-5


Tagged and good luck.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Mia Heart


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey

Think I'm all caught up. And thanks for the tags I've received in return


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hey folks!

Welcome to the new guys!

This morning I tagged:

James x4
Stuart x3


----------



## Maud Muller

Caught up to page 422 and will finish tomorrow. Tagged:
Alex Kudera
Annie Bellet (New One)
Edward O'Dell
Michael Wallace (Had missed 2))
EJ Stevens
AS Warwick
Daems & Tomlin
Brian Kittrell
Annie George
Rye-n
Kent Kelly
Jenny Hilbourne
David Hammons
YK Green
Maureen Miller (Borrowed Time)
Jeff Tompkins
Mia Heart
SA Huggins

Welcome Newbies!


----------



## J.M Pierce

All caught up!


----------



## mamiller

Thank you, Eileen    I double-checked, but I had you already.

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Maria Staal

Hi Everyone,

Thank you so much for the tags I have received! Much appreciated.

I am working my way forwards from page 423.

Today I have tagged:

R Doug
Isaac Sweeney
JR Tomlin
Mia Heart
MG Scarsbrook
Scott Collins
David N. Alderman
Melonie Philips
Sybil Nelson
Ricky Sides

Happy tagging! 

Maria


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up this morning, whew!


----------



## Karen Fenech

D A - re the romantic suspense tag, thank you so much for tagging that and for the suggestion, but the other tags also apply.  I think I'll leave things as is.  

Thanks to all for the additional tagging of the rom suspense tag for Unholy Angels and for tagging all of my books.  Much appreciated.  

I see we have a few new people. I'm off to do some tagging catch up.  

Karen


----------



## AmyJ

Thanks Gertie Kindle.  This info helps a lot.


----------



## MonkeyScribe

I don't have my professionally done cover up yet for Mighty and Strong (second cover below), but I thought I'd put it in my list to get a few tags. Thank you in advance for any help bumping those numbers.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

AmyJ said:


> Thanks Gertie Kindle. This info helps a lot.


No problem. Everyone around here is always ready to help.



MichaelWallace said:


> I don't have my professionally done cover up yet for Mighty and Strong (second cover below), but I thought I'd put it in my list to get a few tags. Thank you in advance for any help bumping those numbers.


Done.


----------



## Amyshojai

Michael, got your latest Mighty and Strong.


----------



## HelenHanson

Could I please get some tags for: dialysis & disability. These may be "under the fold" as Willie Meikle phrased it. Thanks!! Happy Weekend!!

http://www.amazon.com/3-LIES-ebook/dp/B004F9P8BI

Jeff Tompkins
mamiller
MeloniePhillips
MiaHeart
MichaelWallace
IrishMPH - my son is an MPH, too.
Shelia A. Huggins
David N. Alderman
isaacsweeney
Maria Staal
Jamie Sedgewick
JROCK
Arthur Slade
Ed_ODell
Kimberly Montague
Jmelzer
stuartneild
horse_girl
Gertie Kindle - you're always helpful  Thanks!

Today's best tag: deviant dollar stories - thank you James Melzer!


----------



## stuartneild

Thanks for everyone whose tagged my books

http://www.amazon.com/Giant-Killer-Eels-ebook/dp/B0046LU9Q4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=books&qid=1298046590&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/GNOMES-ebook/dp/B0042P54AA/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1298047832&sr=1-4

http://www.amazon.com/Spring-Heeled-Jack-Awakes-ebook/dp/B004GUSCVY/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1298047870&sr=1-6

I've tagged the previous six pages as suggested but will keep working my way back, as well as tagging all the new requests on the thread.


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Still caught up.


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged:

MaryPat Hyland (Irish MPH)

Kimberly Montague

Katie Klein

Melanie Nilles (Horse Girl)

James Melzer

Stuart Neild

Sheila Huggins

Shaun Jeffrey

Margaret - got your 99 cent tag

Helen Hanson - I tagged the two you specified.

Thank you so much to everyone who has tagged my books and thanks in advance to new taggers.

BTW - OT - GONE and BETRAYAL are featured today at Daily Cheap Reads. : ) 

Karen


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Stuart Neild x 3 (minus references to other authors)


----------



## Rhynedahll

MichaelWallace said:


> I don't have my professionally done cover up yet for Mighty and Strong (second cover below), but I thought I'd put it in my list to get a few tags. Thank you in advance for any help bumping those numbers.


Done


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## JRTomlin

All caught up, I think.

Tagged:

JMelzer X4
Stuartneild X4
Gertie - Got 99 Cents for you
MiaHeart - Got the new one
MichaelWallace - Got Mighty & Strong
HelenHanson - Tagged dialysis and diability


Thanks for the tags and down tags and have a great all, everyone.


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged--

James Melzer x4
Stuart Nield x3

other than that, all caught up.

Thanks for the tags!  Welcome to the new taggers--Would you please downvote mystery, sweet romance & murder mystery for LOVE AND MONEY...& downvote humor, chick lit & romantic comedy for DECADES.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tags given to:

Melanie Nilles -- x8
J Melzer -- x4
Stuart Neild -- x3
Margaret -- 99 cent tag
Mia Heart -- new one
Michael Wallace -- new one
Helen Hanson -- tags you requested

And thanks Holoratcha for the tags -- hopefully I can return the favor one day and tag your book when you're published!


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up again. Welcome to the newcomers


----------



## David N. Alderman

Caught up for today. Welcome to the newcomers!  

Those of you who haven't yet, would you be so kind as to vote down on BOOK and vote up on SCIENCE FICTION (under the fold) on the books in my sig? I really appreciate it.  

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Lucy Kevin

Hi everyone! Finally got my new book out and up at Kindle! And would love some tagging on it (plus my previous two, if you haven't got them already). I just tagged everyone on pages 426-427. I will keep working through the pages the rest of the day.

SPARKS FLY (the new one): http://www.amazon.com/Sparks-romance-novella-falling-ebook/dp/B004U7QY

FALLING FAST: http://www.amazon.com/Falling-romance-secrets-unexpected-ebook/dp/B004JHZ41U

SEATTLE GIRL: http://www.amazon.com/Seattle-romance-sex-really-ebook/dp/B004HYH9AE

THANKS!
Lucy


----------



## mamiller

New ones for me are Lucy, Maria and Stuart.

 Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Helen, tagged dialysis and disability for you.

Lucy, tagged your new one. Good luck.

Thanks to everyone who tagged me.


----------



## Amyshojai

Helen, I tagged disability and dialysis.


----------



## MonkeyScribe

I have to admit that I'm curious about the disability/dialysis tag. I took what seemed to me to be a big risk in writing a book from the POV of a disabled man who is the victim of a crime and readers have loved it. I've received more emails for that and already have 61 Amazon reviews. Sometimes a book that steps outside the box has a real chance of connecting with readers.

(Off to download a sample of your book now.)


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged Sparks Fly.

That should get me caught up!


----------



## ScottLCollins

Take a couple days off and come back to PAGES of new posts. Got 'em all done though.

For the newbies, here is my link: 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B002MKND3W/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Preferred tags:
cloning, scifi, thriller, dna, technothriller, 2012, mount zion, kindle, kindle authors, dna replication

Thanks!


----------



## Mary Pat Hyland

Tagged all (veterans & newbies) from pages 423-428.

Glad to hear there's another MPH out there .

Forgot to put a link here for my UK Kindle edition. Tags on that & the U.S. version are very much appreciated.

I saw someone insert a list of tags to just copy and paste onto the pages. Great idea. Really speeds up the tagging.

Here are the tags I'd like on both additions:
irish, ireland, irish music, st patricks day, trad music, parody, humorous fiction, upstate new york, humor, galway

_*Sláinte!*_


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

JMelzer x 4
Stuart x 4
Dinosuaria
Belvoir
Mia x 3
Shaun x 3
3/17


----------



## MiaHeart

All caught up to here, tagged Lucy.


----------



## MeloniePhillips

All caught up.


----------



## JDChev

All caught up again!

Thanks for all those who have been tagging my books, it's very much appreciated!


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Lucy Kevin


----------



## daveconifer

Wow, I either missed a bunch or there were some new peeps. I just tagged:

Melonie Philips x 2
Mia Heart x 3
IrishMPH
Maria Stahl
Stuart Neild x 1
Lucy Kevin x 3 (great covers. Why do I always like chick lit covers so much?)
JD Chev x 3
JRock
Kimberly Montague

Here are my book pages for easy access:

http://www.amazon.com/Wrecker-ebook/dp/B004IEA8GK/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Snodgrass-Vacation-ebook/dp/B002U0KXR8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298082045&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/eBully-ebook/dp/B001PBFEL8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298082066&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Man-of-Steel-ebook/dp/B0017DPWO8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Throwback-ebook/dp/B0013HJDNY/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/FireHouse-ebook/dp/B0013GSV9M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Victorine

All caught up again!  Remind me not to forget about this thread for a few days.  My clicking finger gets tired!  

Vicki


----------



## mamiller

Noticed I only had two of JD Chev's books.  Tagged the other two.


----------



## Adelle Laudan

I'd like to participate in this but not sure how to. Can someone explain to me please?


----------



## Rhynedahll

Adelle Laudan said:


> I'd like to participate in this but not sure how to. Can someone explain to me please?


In general, we tag all of yours and you tag all of ours. The normal mantra is "Go back six pages."

Specifically, you click on the signature links, go to each Amazon page, scroll down to the tag section, and click the tags you agree with (up to 15 per book).

In your case, I tagged all but two, which have no tags. You need to add your own tags for those so that we can agree with them. Normally, folks won't tag other author's names or judgmental tags such as "Great Book." Content or genre specific tags are best, imo.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Michael - Mighty and Strong
Helen - got dialysis and disability
Lucy - Sparks Fly
MaryPat - 3/17 UK - already tagged US
Adelle - Iron Horse Rider One, Iron Horse Rider Two, Triad of Hope and Christmas Magic. In Your Eyes and Iron Horse Rider Three didn't have any tags listed.

Thanks for the tags.
Have a nice weekend.


----------



## JMelzer

All caught up for the day. Thanks for the tags everyone!


----------



## Adelle Laudan

Thanks to all who tagged me. The ones missing tags were the print versions. Thank you for adding.
Page 421
Kerly R x1
Annie B x4
Jr Tomlin x2
Mia Heart x3
Mel Phillips x2
Lee Dobbins x1
Amy Shojai x5
Michael Wallace x5
Margaret Ann x6
Doug Wicker x1
David Alderman x2
Karen French x4
Ricky Sides x5
Maureen Miller x3
Rhyne dahll x5
Sybil Nelson x4
Shawn Jeffrey x3
Sheila Huggins x4

Will do some more tomorrow some time. 
Thank you.


----------



## Maria Romana

Okay, favorite line from a Kindleboards author book blurb:

"I mean, you try going through middle school with fire shooting out of your fingers. Awkward."
--from Sybil's "Twin Shorts"

Oh, yeah, all caught up. Welcome, new authors!

 Maria
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ in paper on Amazon
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ Kindle on Amazon


----------



## Adelle Laudan

Here's a few more before I sign off. Busy day tomorrow so not sure if I'll get back to this until tomorrow night. 

Pg 422 & 423

Kahuna x1
Mary Pat Hyland x1
Margaret Lake x1
J M Pierce X2
Scott Cleveland x1
James Powell x1
Jamie Sedgwick x4
Debbie Faulkner x2
Abigail Lawrence x1
Linda Sprather x2
Mackenzie Morgan x2
Andrew Ashling x2
Jo Chiappetta x5
Maria Staal x1
Isaac Sweeney  x4
Willie Meikle x12
Ruth Harris  x3
M G Scarsbrook  x5
Scott L Collins  x1

Have a great weekend everyone. To whoever tags me, could you please vote down  erotica - bdsm - and the like. Thanks


----------



## Laura Lond

All caught up again!

Here is the list of my books for those new to the thread:

My Sparkling Misfortune (The Lakeland Knight)

The Journey (The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres)
The Palace (The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres)
The Battle (The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres)

The Magic Bracelet

Thanks!!


----------



## stuartneild

Caught up with my tagging. Thanks to everyone that tagged mine.


----------



## mamiller

Morning!  Have Adele and Laura as new ones on my list.    Thanks for your tags everyone!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

horse_girl: new one
JMelzer: all four
stuartneild: all three
JROCK
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake': 99¢ tag
MiaHeart: new one
MichaelWallace: Mighty & Strong
Helen Hanson: 2 requested tags
Lucy Kevin: new one

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Adele, tagged all those with tags and will go back now to downvote the erotica and bdsm tags. Loved your Christmas Magic cover. Really beautiful.

Maria, I'm going to have get "Twin Shorts" for my GS. Sounds like something he'd love.

Sibel, also sampled Priscilla the Great for my GS.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Maria Staal

Went on a bit of a tagging spree. Have now tagged pages 424-428.

Arthur Slade
Doomed Muze
J Rock
Margaret Lake
Karen Fenech
MA Miller
Meromana (also Maria!)
D Hammons
Ericht
Kimberly Montague
Ed Odell
DA Boulter
Andrew Ashling
JM Pierce
Sibel Hodge
Sharon Austin
Mackenzie Morgan
Katie Klein
Lian Judge
Melanie Nilles
Ruth Harris
J Melzer
Stuart Neild
Sheila A Huggins
Jamie Sedgwick
Shaun
Eileen Mulder
Michael Wallace
Helen Hanson
Lucy Kevin
IrishMPH
SW Cleveland
JD Chev
Dave Conifer
Victorine
Adelle Laudan
Laura Lond

Thanks for all the tags I received back, guys! 

For the newbies the link to my book is:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004H1TDVU/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

My prefered tags are:
container ships, travellogue, containers, ships, pirates, time zones, unusual journeys, dolphins, round the world, travel, sea, shipping, maria staal

Maria


----------



## Ricky Sides

Adelle,

Thank you for the tags. I tagged all of your books that had tags. I also transferred tags from the kindle versions to two of your paperbacks. However, *Iron Horse Rider Three* had no tags. If you add some, please post a link to the book and I'll be happy to go back and tag it.

Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Just tagged Stuart's two books. Most everyone else looks to be familiar here.


----------



## Sharon Austin

Good Morning, Everyone.

I'm all caught up [424-429]. Tagged Gertie's 99 cents. Tagged Mia's new release. Tagged all newcomers [Welcome!]

Thank you, to all who tagged mine. 

Sharon


----------



## MonkeyScribe

I'm caught up through the current page. I could still use a little more love for Mighty & Strong and Implant below, which are my newer books.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Adelle, got all of yours tagged except Iron Horse 3 which had none. Thanks for tagging mine!


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Still caught up!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up again.  This thread sure moves quickly.  Welcome to all the newcomers.


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged:

Lucy Kevin x3
JDChev x4
Marla Romana x2
Maria Staal
Sharon Austin x2

All caught up again.  Thanks for the tags, I appreciate your help.  Would you please downvote mystery, sweet romance & murder mystery for LOVE AND MONEY...& downvote humor, chick lit & romantic comedy for DECADES.


----------



## J.M Pierce

All caught up. Adelle, you have some great looking covers.

Take care!
J.M.


----------



## Adelle Laudan

Thank you all for the tags. 
Here's a direct link to Iron Horse Rider Three 
http://www.amazon.com/Iron-Horse-Rider-Three-ebook/dp/B003T0GJ0I/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC

Thanks for the comment about my cover art. The cover artist for all but In Your Eyes is the talented M E Ellis. In Your Eyes was done by Winterheart Designs.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Adelle Laudan said:


> Thank you all for the tags.
> Here's a direct link to Iron Horse Rider Three
> http://www.amazon.com/Iron-Horse-Rider-Three-ebook/dp/B003T0GJ0I/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC
> 
> Thanks for the comment about my cover art. The cover artist for all but In Your Eyes is the talented M E Ellis. In Your Eyes was done by Winterheart Designs.


Still no tags visible, Adele. Maybe you could just type them in here and we can copy and paste. Please put a comma space in between each one. Thanks.


----------



## E.J. Stevens

Tagged today...
Ruth Harris (tagged all and downvoted 3 tags on Love + Money)
D.A. Boulter (tagged Ghost Fleet)
Sybil Nelson (tagged all)
Michael Wallace (tagged all)
Sharon Austin (tagged all)
Joe Chiapetta (tagged Power Pendant of Planet Pizon )
Maria Staal (tagged)
Margaret Lake (tagged all)
M.A. Miller (tagged all)
Stuart Neild (tagged all)

Thanks to all who tag She Smells the Dead (Spirit Guide) and Spirit Storm (Spirit Guide)!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

E.J. Stevens said:


> Tagged today...
> Ruth Harris (tagged all and downvoted 3 tags on Love + Money)
> D.A. Boulter (tagged Ghost Fleet)
> Sybil Nelson (tagged all)
> Michael Wallace (tagged all)
> Sharon Austin (tagged all)
> Joe Chiapetta (tagged Power Pendant of Planet Pizon )
> Maria Staal (tagged)
> Margaret Lake (tagged all)
> M.A. Miller (tagged all)
> Stuart Neild (tagged all)
> 
> Thanks to all who tag She Smells the Dead (Spirit Guide) and Spirit Storm (Spirit Guide)!


Already tagged, you, E.J. Thanks for the tags back.


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Maria, I'm going to have get "Twin Shorts" for my GS. Sounds like something he'd love.
> 
> Sibel, also sampled Priscilla the Great for my GS.


Just saw this. I think you mean me, Sybil. I wrote Priscilla the Great and Twin Shorts. Thanks! GS will love it.


----------



## William Meikle

Adelle Laudan said:


> Thanks to all who tagged me. The ones missing tags were the print versions. Thank you for adding.
> Page 421
> Kerly R x1
> Annie B x4
> Jr Tomlin x2
> Mia Heart x3
> Mel Phillips x2
> Lee Dobbins x1
> Amy Shojai x5
> Michael Wallace x5
> Margaret Ann x6
> Doug Wicker x1
> David Alderman x2
> Karen French x4
> Ricky Sides x5
> Maureen Miller x3
> Rhyne dahll x5
> Sybil Nelson x4
> Shawn Jeffrey x3
> Sheila Huggins x4
> 
> Will do some more tomorrow some time.
> Thank you.


Got you Adele. Welcome to the thread


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Adelle Laudan said:


> Thank you all for the tags.
> Here's a direct link to Iron Horse Rider Three
> http://www.amazon.com/Iron-Horse-Rider-Three-ebook/dp/B003T0GJ0I/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC
> 
> Thanks for the comment about my cover art. The cover artist for all but In Your Eyes is the talented M E Ellis. In Your Eyes was done by Winterheart Designs.


I don't see any tags for this one. What would you like?


----------



## JoeMitchell

Tagged:
Frozen Prospects 
Absence
Backlash
Beginnings
Scent of Tears
I'rone 
Murder In Sarasota
Shadow Born 
Karma Crossed
Another book of love quotes
The Last Pendragon: A Story of Dark Age Wales 
Footsteps in Time: A Time Travel Fantasy
Prince of Time 


Tagged up to page 400.  This goes so fast now!  I used to be able to tag once per week.  I'll continue tomorrow and get caught up again.


----------



## JRTomlin

Adelle Laudan said:


> Thank you all for the tags.
> Here's a direct link to Iron Horse Rider Three
> http://www.amazon.com/Iron-Horse-Rider-Three-ebook/dp/B003T0GJ0I/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC
> 
> Thanks for the comment about my cover art. The cover artist for all but In Your Eyes is the talented M E Ellis. In Your Eyes was done by Winterheart Designs.


That still doesn't have tags that I can see. If you post a list, I'll copy it in when I tag. 

Tagged:

Lucy Kevin X3
Adelle Laudan X5
and JoeMitchell who I'd previously missed--sorry, Joe, but I got it this time. 

Think I'm caught up. Thanks for the tags everyone!


----------



## MiaHeart

All caught up with Adelle Laudan,  (No tags on Iron 3) Michael Wallace, got the new one I had missed.  E.J. Stevens.  Thanks for the tags all.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  

Have got:
Stuartneild x 2
MariaStaal
Adelle Laudan
MiaHeart x 3


----------



## Rhynedahll

Still caught up


----------



## Amyshojai

Still good on tags...reciprocicity appreciated.


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up.


----------



## Sharon Austin

I'm still caught up. 

Thanks for the new tags on my two novels.


----------



## Free books for Kindle

It's been a while but I think I have caught up.

Tag love always appreciated for:

http://www.amazon.com/Another-book-of-love-quotes/dp/B004LLIZJC/?tag=kbpst-20
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004IEA284/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa&kbpst-20#tags
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0048ELPBC/?tag=kbpst-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004IEA284/?tag=kbpst-20
http://www.amazon.com/Coconut-Wireless-ebook/dp/B004BLK60S/?tag=kbpst-20

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Maria Romana

Sybil Nelson said:


> Just saw this. I think you mean me, Sybil. I wrote Priscilla the Great and Twin Shorts. Thanks! GS will love it.


I think she was referring to this remark that I made about your book:
[quote author=Maria Romana]
Okay, new favorite line from a Kindleboards author book blurb:

"I mean, you try going through middle school with fire shooting out of your fingers. Awkward."
--from Sybil's "Twin Shorts"
[/quote]

Made me LOL!

--Maria
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ in paper on Amazon
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ Kindle on Amazon


----------



## Gertie Kindle

meromana said:


> I think she was referring to this remark that I made about your book:
> Made me LOL!


Yes, Sybil, I was referring to what Maria said. Made me laugh, too, and I knew my GS would like the book. Not too sure about Priscilla because I don't know if he'll want to read about a girl. I sampled Priscilla and bought Twin Shorts.


----------



## Mary Pat Hyland

Got the newbies & new to me, 428-430.

Reciprocal tags appreciated.

irish, ireland, irish music, st patricks day, trad music, parody, humorous fiction, upstate new york, humor, galway

_*Sláinte!*_


----------



## JROCK

Just tagged everyone on this page...would appreciate the same


----------



## Adelle Laudan

I'm not sure why you all can't see the tags for Iron Horse Rider Three because I can. lol

Here's the list 
biker fiction, romantic suspense, paranormal romance, contemporary romance, mainstream, tattoo, shapeshifter romance, motorcycle

http://www.amazon.com/Iron-Horse-Rider-Three-ebook/dp/B003T0GJ0I/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC

Thanks to all who have tagged me. I just got home and will get back to tagging shortly.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Adelle Laudan said:


> I'm not sure why you all can't see the tags for Iron Horse Rider Three because I can. lol
> 
> Here's the list
> biker fiction, romantic suspense, paranormal romance, contemporary romance, mainstream, tattoo, shapeshifter romance, motorcycle
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Iron-Horse-Rider-Three-ebook/dp/B003T0GJ0I/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC
> 
> Thanks to all who have tagged me. I just got home and will get back to tagging shortly.


It's definitely a technical problem, Adele. I copied and pasted and they saved just fine. They showed up under "your tags" but not as a list with boxes. I exited the product page and went back in. They were all gone. Copied and pasted again. Showed just the same as before. Waited a minute before I exited and when I went back in, they were gone again.


----------



## Amyshojai

Adelle, I could finally see the tags and got the last one tagged.


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Adelle Laudan (finally)


----------



## MeloniePhillips

Got all the new ones, caught up with everyone up to here today.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Today's tags:

Melonie Phillips
Adelle Laudan (6 - very cool motorcycle concept)
J. Rock
Sharon Austin
MaryPat Hyland

Would appreciate tagbacks, thanks!

Also if you would tag Blood Son, my inspirational thriller:

http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Son-ebook/dp/B0041VYNL6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298164557&sr=1-1

Miriam Minger/M.C. Walker


----------



## Steve Silkin

whew!  just caught up!! i tagged:

Madness and Murder (Paperback) by Jen Hilborne
Cthulhu in Wonderland by Kent Kelly
The Uncertainty of Death (The Four Horsemen) by Y.K. Greene, Larry West
Can't Get There From Here by Jeff Tompkins
The Lord's Prayer by Kenneth J. ****
The Devil's Deep by Michael Wallace (downvoted as req.)
Racing Outside the Line by Kimberly Montague
John Diefenbaker by Arthur Slade
Draugr (Northern Frights) by Arthur Slade
Talon of the Raptor Clan by C. R. Daems, J. R. Tomlin
DECADES by Ruth Harris (saw some tags i'd missed)
LOVE AND MONEY by Ruth Harris (ditto)
Belvoir by S.A. Huggins
[RECALL] by James Melzer
Sparks Fly by Lucy Kevin
3 LIES by Helen Hanson (below the fold tags)
The Journey (The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres) by Laura Lond
The Other Side by James Melzer
Mystery at Ocean Drive by Jan Hurst-Nicholson
The Making of A W* 2 (Erotic Fiction) by Mia Heart
Her Last Christmas by Melonie Phillips
Second Chance Valentine by Melonie Phillips
Mighty and Strong by Michael Wallace
Implant by Michael Wallace, Jeffrey Anderson
Time Zones, Containers and Three Square Meals a Day by Maria Staal
GNOMES by Stuart Neild
Dame Demise by Stuart Neild
Adelle Laudan x 6
Dinosauria - Part I : Garden by J. Rock, Austin Alander
3/17 by MaryPat Hyland
Wings of Evil by J R Tomlin, C R Daems
FADER (Act I) by Rye-n

i am hoping that many of the writers who are new to the tagging thread will tag me back!! thanks to those who already have!!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Adelle Laudan said:


> I'm not sure why you all can't see the tags for Iron Horse Rider Three because I can. lol


Are you sure you're logged in on your account?

Tagged both versions.


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*:

Raybrite
mamiller (new one)
Jeff Tompkins
MiaHeart
MeloniePhillips
Karen Fenech (got requested tag added)
Shelia A. Huggins
IrishMPH
Arthur Slade (Draugr)
JRock
Kimberly Montague
JMelzer
stuartneild
Adelle Laudan (Kindle + print where possible/tags available)
Maria Staal

Should be all caught up again!
If you haven't had the chance, please tag Flank Hawk  (Kindle + print)
See signature below for links.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Adelle Laudan

Woohoo! I'm caught up lol

Arthur Slade x5
Annie Bellet x4
JRock x1
Margaret Lake x9
Maria Elizabeth Romana x1
ericht  x3
Kimberley Montague x1
Ed ODell x1
D A Boulter x4
Sibel Hodge x3
Sharon Austin x2
Katie Klein x1
Liam Judge x1
Melanie Nilles x9
JMetzer x4
Stuart Neild x3
Eillen Muller x1
Lucy Kevin x3
J D Chev x4
Joe Mitchell x1
Jan Hurst Nicholson x5
Keith Blackmoore
Miriam Manger x10
Steve Silken x4

Now I have to get back to writing...or surfing kindleboards lol


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Adele, I checked and your tags are finally showing for me.


----------



## Adelle Laudan

Thanks so much for checking Margaret Ann. Not sure what happened there. Thanks to everyone else as well. You're all so helpful.


----------



## Jamie Sedgwick

All caught up again! The two new thrillers in my signature (Justice& Revenge, and ERASED) could really use some attention, if you don't mind.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jamie Sedgwick said:


> All caught up again! The two new thrillers in my signature (Justice& Revenge, and ERASED) could really use some attention, if you don't mind.


There weren't any tags for those two, Jamie. When you add some, let us know.


----------



## Jamie Sedgwick

Hmm. They've been showing up for me for days. Maybe I need to clear my cache and try again?


----------



## Mel Comley

I'm all caught up.

I've just released my sequel and it needs some love! lol

http://www.amazon.com/Final-Justice-Simpkins-thriller-trilogy/dp/B004OEKFYO USA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Final-Justice-Simpkins-thriller-trilogy/dp/B004OEKFYO Uk

Thank you so much, have a great weekend.

Mel


----------



## 28612

ACU ;-)

Michael W x5 (plus down vote on spammer x2)
Donna's pb
Maryann M x4
Kenneth
Maureen
Jeff T
Mia x4
Jamie/Jordan x2 (the US ones)
Melonie x3 (incl new one)
Karen F - already had rom susp. Added thriller
Sheila
MaryPat
Maria
Arthur
JRock
Kimberly
Melanie
James x4
Stuart x3
Gertie 99 center
Helen's 2 below the fold
Lucy K's new
Adelle x6

All reciprocal tags much appreciated. ... and then there are wonderful Jamie & Thompson! Thank you, thank you~

WEDDING PARTY
http://www.amazon.com/Wedding-Party-ebook/dp/B004K1FICU/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1295660680&sr=1-17

GRADY'S WEDDING
http://www.amazon.com/Gradys-Wedding-ebook/dp/B004K1FIB6/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1295660680&sr=1-18

ALMOST A BRIDE
http://www.amazon.com/Almost-Bride-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58Z2/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-3

PRINCIPAL OF LOVE
http://www.amazon.com/Principal-Love-Seasons-Small-ebook/dp/B004C44NOY/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-15

PRELUDE TO A WEDDING
http://www.amazon.com/Prelude-Wedding-ebook/dp/B0044XUZ72/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-9

STRANGER IN THE FAMILY
http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00457VKIA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-1

THE GAMES
http://www.amazon.com/The-Games-ebook/dp/B004BSH1TU/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-12

MATCH MADE IN WYOMING
http://www.amazon.com/Match-Made-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58V6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-4

RODEO NIGHTS
http://www.amazon.com/Rodeo-Nights-ebook/dp/B004CFBIO6/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-16

NOT A FAMILY MAN
http://www.amazon.com/Not-a-Family-Man-ebook/dp/B004BDOVZW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-8

MY HEART REMEMBERS
http://www.amazon.com/Heart-Remembers-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58U2/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-10

A NEW WORLD
http://www.amazon.com/A-New-World-ebook/dp/B004DL0LDS/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-5

THE RANCHER MEETS HIS MATCH
http://www.amazon.com/Rancher-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004BDOTYU/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-11

WIDOW WOMAN
http://www.amazon.com/Widow-Woman-ebook/dp/B00457VKIK/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-6

HOOPS
http://www.amazon.com/Hoops-ebook/dp/B004CFBIPK/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-14

A STRANGER TO LOVE
http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004BDP94E/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-13

LOST AND FOUND GAMES
http://www.amazon.com/Found-Groom-Place-Called-ebook/dp/B00457VKJY/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-7


----------



## Maria Staal

All caught up again! 

I tagged:
Michael Wallace 
EJ Stevens
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Free ebooks for kindle
Bleekness
Adelle Laudoan (Iron Horse Ride Three)
Miriam Minger
Steve Silkin
TW Erwin2
Jamie Sdgewick
Melcom
Patricia Mclinn

Thanks for the continuing tags, Everyone! : )


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Another 4 pages. Caught up. Exhausted.


----------



## J.M Pierce

I'm all caught up and good to go!


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Adelle - voted down erotica and bdsm; tagged Iron Horse Three
Jamie - tagged Justice & Revenge, ERASED
Mel - Final Justice

Caught up again. Thanks for the tags. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your new one, Mel. Good luck.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.


----------



## Adelle Laudan

Good Morning folks. 
Thanks for the tag down Mackenzie. I wish there was a way to edit the tags when one is totally off base.

Added
Mel Comley x2
Patricia McLinn x13 

Wishing you all Miles of Smiles on this sunny Sunday


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good morning all!

Great day here: 75 and sunny!

Caught up with the two by Adele that I did not get to tag before.

Also tagged Mel's two new ones.

If I missed anyone, let me know.


----------



## DaveW

Looks like I'm late to the tag party, partly because I was unsure as to the role tags played on Amazon. If anyone's got the time, mine could use some help too.

From a Far Land - Kindle
From a Far Land - Print

fantasy, magic, epic, epic fantasy, indie, young adult fantasy

I appreciate your time.
I'm off this week, so I'll work my way backwards through the thread doing my small part.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done.   Welcome to the thread.


----------



## MiaHeart

Caught up with everyone to this point.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DaveW said:


> Looks like I'm late to the tag party, partly because I was unsure as to the role tags played on Amazon. If anyone's got the time, mine could use some help too.
> 
> From a Far Land - Kindle
> From a Far Land - Print
> 
> fantasy, magic, epic, epic fantasy, indie, young adult fantasy
> 
> I appreciate your time.
> I'm off this week, so I'll work my way backwards through the thread doing my small part.


Tagged you, Dave, and welcome.

We suggest you only go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers.

Here's mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## DaveW

Thanks Mia, Ricky, and Gertie.  And thanks in advance to everyone else.

Gertie, thanks for the tip.  I was just going to work my way backwards, wasn't sure how far to go.


----------



## Kate Hamilton

Please tag Blood Line Blood Line

And A Symphony of Time A Symphony of Time (The Chronicles of Iquidia)

And reciprocal tags from me to date.

Many, many thanks,

Kate.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Got you Mel, Maria, and DaveW.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Amyshojai

Got DaveW print and kindle. And tagged Blood Line but the other book (Symphony...) had no tags to like. Happy to tag once they're posted.


----------



## Lori Devoti

Got behind while out of town, but if you posted on the last five pages I got you! 
Lori


----------



## DonnaFaz

HelenHanson said:


> Donna Faz - your father was a right dapper fellow - nice photo!


Thank you, Helen. He had a great smile and sparkling blue eyes! 

I'm play catch up, big time!!

~Donna~


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kate Hamilton said:


> Please tag Blood Line Blood Line
> 
> And A Symphony of Time A Symphony of Time (The Chronicles of Iquidia)
> 
> And reciprocal tags from me to date.
> 
> Many, many thanks,
> 
> Kate.


Tagged Blood Line. Let us know when you add tags to the other one.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tagged Blood Line. Let us know when you add tags to the other one.


Same here.


----------



## jenwylie

Hi Everyone!

Might take me a while to catch up but will try!

My story (kindle):

Jump
http://www.amazon.com/Jump-ebook/dp/B004FPYT4O

It has a number of tags now which are all pretty good 

Thank you!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Afternoon all!

Tagged:

Dave x2
Kate x1 (still no tags on Symphony)
Jen x1

Welcome to the thread!


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Kate Hamilton x 1 (one had no tags)
Jen Wylie


----------



## mamiller

DaveW was new for me.  All tagged up.  

Hope everyone had a grand weekend.


----------



## Ricky Sides

jenwylie said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Might take me a while to catch up but will try!
> 
> My story (kindle):
> 
> Jump
> http://www.amazon.com/Jump-ebook/dp/B004FPYT4O
> 
> It has a number of tags now which are all pretty good
> 
> Thank you!


Tagged.  Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you, Jen. You've got some great reviews!


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

I've added African-american suspense to my list of tags. But I'd also like African-american historical fiction as a tag. If anyone could help out and tag Belvoir as both, that would be great.

Belvoir by S. A. Huggins


----------



## Gertie Kindle

jenwylie said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Might take me a while to catch up but will try!
> 
> My story (kindle):
> 
> Jump
> http://www.amazon.com/Jump-ebook/dp/B004FPYT4O
> 
> It has a number of tags now which are all pretty good
> 
> Thank you!


Tagged you, Jen and welcome.

We suggest that you just go back about six pages and tag forward from there so that you catch all the active taggers.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Shelia A. Huggins said:


> I've added African-american suspense to my list of tags. But I'd also like African-american historical fiction as a tag. If anyone could help out and tag Belvoir as both, that would be great.
> 
> Belvoir by S. A. Huggins


Done!


----------



## Abigail

How quickly the time passes, 10 pages ago I posted and now I have just started catching up, will finish tomorrow as its bed time in the UK now. I have noticed an increase in the US tags thank you, but not the UK. Are people able to tag UK books if in the US?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Abigail said:


> How quickly the time passes, 10 pages ago I posted and now I have just started catching up, will finish tomorrow as its bed time in the UK now. I have noticed an increase in the US tags thank you, but not the UK. Are people able to tag UK books if in the US?


No, we can't tag UK books unless we've purchased something from the UK store. We have a UK tagging thread and all of us there have purchased. Go ahead an post in that thread and you'll get tags.

You can't tag US books unless you've purchased something in the US store. The tagger sees the count go up but the taggee doesn't.


----------



## kahuna

Kimberly Montague
J Melzer
Stuart Nield
Dave W
Adelle Laudan

I went to the amazon page for your books and tagged your books' product tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me "relationships," "love," "sexuality," "romance," "erotica," "psychology," "self help," "spirituality," "passion," "erotic," "sensual," "lovers," and "health."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Mary Ellen Hughes

Just joined and will definitely tag. If I can add mine to the mix, it's http://tinyurl.com/2a2uden (perhaps there's an easier way to insert a link?)

Mary Ellen Hughes
Resort to Murder


----------



## Rhynedahll

Mary Ellen Hughes said:


> Just joined and will definitely tag. If I can add mine to the mix, it's http://tinyurl.com/2a2uden (perhaps there's an easier way to insert a link?)
> 
> Mary Ellen Hughes
> Resort to Murder


Your tagged. Welcome to the thread!

There is a post with instructions on how to put links in your sig. I'll see if I can find a link.

Edit: It's right on the front page at the top. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,46766.0.html


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Mary Ellen Hughes


----------



## Ricky Sides

Mary Ellen Hughes said:


> Just joined and will definitely tag. If I can add mine to the mix, it's http://tinyurl.com/2a2uden (perhaps there's an easier way to insert a link?)
> 
> Mary Ellen Hughes
> Resort to Murder


Tagged.  Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Mary Ellen and welcome. That's my youngest daughter's name.

We suggest you just go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch all the active taggers.

Thanks for tags back. You'll find my links in previous posts.


----------



## mamiller

Sorry Mary Ellen, I had missed your link. Got you!


----------



## Mary Ellen Hughes

Thanks for the welcome and the tags. I've done 3 pages so far and will keep plugging on.

Mary Ellen
Resort to Murder


----------



## MeloniePhillips

All caught up with those I hadn't previously gotten.


----------



## J.M Pierce

All caught up. Welcome to the new folks!

J.M.


----------



## Staceywb

Caught up for the week!  Thanks, guys!


----------



## Arthur Slade

All caught up!


----------



## ericbt

Caught up again.

Tagged:
Kimberly Montague
horse_girl
JMelzer
stuartneild
MiaHeart
MichaelWallace (Mighty & Strong)
Adelle Laudan
melcom (Final Justice)
DaveW
Kate Hamilton (Blood Line), A Symphony of Time had no tags 
jenwylie
Shelia A. Huggins (additional tags)
Mary Ellen Hughes


----------



## Christopher Bunn

I've just published a new book: The Mike Murphy Files and Other Stories. If you get a chance, could you please tag it? The cover image link is in my signature. Thanks much. 

Off to go work through the last few pages. Carpal tunnal (tunnel?)! Woohoo!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your new one, Christopher.


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Wow. That was quick! Thanks much.


----------



## Adelle Laudan

Dave W
Kate Hamilton
Lori Devoti
Donna Faz
Jen Wylie
Kahuna
Mary Ellen Hughes
Stacey WB
Christopher Bunn

All caught up I think. Got lots of writing done today.


----------



## DaveW

Wow, I think my index finger is numb.  I wonder how many books are represented on this board?
Anyway, I think I got everyone from page 425 onward.
And thanks to all who tagged mine.


----------



## JRTomlin

All caught up.

Melcom - Final Justice
DaveW - Kindle & Print - Welcome to the thread 
Kate Hamilton - Tagged Blood Line but didn't see tabs on A Symphony of Time
Jenwylie - Tagged Jump - Welcome to the thread
Shelia A. Huggins - tagged African-american suspense and African-american historical
Mary Ellen Hughes - tagged and welcome 
Christopher Bunn - Mike  Murphy Files

Thanks much for the tags, everyone.


----------



## Kate Hamilton

Hallo,

Yes - I've now tagged http://www.amazon.co.uk/Symphony-Time-Chronicles-Iquidia/dp/B004MPRACU

so would be very grateful if you could tag it now!

By the way I really like your covers.

Kate


----------



## Sharon Austin

Welcome, newcomers.

I'm caught up again [429-433].

Kate: I tagged both of your books.

Thank you all for tagging mine.


----------



## Victorine

All caught up today!  

Thanks everyone for the tags!

Vicki


----------



## MJWare

I'm jumping on the tagging bandwagon.
I started tagging the last few pages, but didn't know if I was supposed to tag everyone, or just the people asking for tags?
I noticed some of the people who are posting "all caught up" have several hundred clicks on their tags. I don't mind tagging these, but I wanted to make sure.

Also, do I check every tag, or just the first 5 or something?

Sorry if these questions are answered somewhere. I looked 3 pages back and checked the first page, but didn't see anything.

Edit: *please vote down "kindle freebie", "self published".* Thank you.


----------



## DaveW

Kate Hamilton said:


> Hallo,
> 
> Yes - I've now tagged http://www.amazon.co.uk/Symphony-Time-Chronicles-Iquidia/dp/B004MPRACU
> 
> so would be very grateful if you could tag it now!
> 
> By the way I really like your covers.
> 
> Kate


Hope you don't mind, but I added your U.K. tags to the U.S. version.


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Sharon Austin x 2
MJA Ware x 3
Christopher Bunn


----------



## JRTomlin

MJAWare said:


> I'm jumping on the tagging bandwagon.
> I started tagging the last few pages, but didn't know if I was supposed to tag everyone, or just the people asking for tags?
> I noticed some of the people who are posting "all caught up" have several hundred clicks on their tags. I don't mind tagging these, but I wanted to make sure.
> 
> Also, do I check every tag, or just the first 5 or something?
> 
> Sorry if these questions are answered somewhere. I looked 3 pages back and checked the first page, but didn't see anything.


Yes, everyone does want tags. That's why they're getting caught up. Having hundreds doesn't mean you can't use more.

Once you are on the book's page hit the 't' key twice quickly. That will call up a "Tag This Product" window and then copy the list it shows and paste it into the form. You'll see what I mean if you try it. 

Edit: Sorry that's not a very clear explanation, but it's late. That's the best I can do.

Once you've done it a few times, it gets to be very fast.

Tagged A Symphony of Time and MJAWare X3.

And I'll explain "voting down" since a lot of people (I was in this position) are mystified when someone asks to have a tag "voted down". For example on my Talon of the Raptor Clan, I appreciate it when someone votes down mystery and murder mystery because they are not appropriate. To do that, you click on where it says "Agree with these tags?" which is pretty counter-intuitive. That gives you a list of the tags. If you hover the mouse over the number beside the tag you want to click down, you'll get a little window that lets you vote against this tag.

(And I hope that makes sense lol)


----------



## D.A. Boulter

MJAWare said:


> I'm jumping on the tagging bandwagon.
> I started tagging the last few pages, but didn't know if I was supposed to tag everyone, or just the people asking for tags?
> I noticed some of the people who are posting "all caught up" have several hundred clicks on their tags. I don't mind tagging these, but I wanted to make sure.
> 
> Also, do I check every tag, or just the first 5 or something?
> 
> Sorry if these questions are answered somewhere. I looked 3 pages back and checked the first page, but didn't see anything.


Anyone posting to this thread is asking for tags in return. We operate on the honour system and try to tag all the books by each the authors who are still tagging.

Because authors drop out of this thread from time to time, we suggest that new taggers only go back 5 or 6 pages and begin tagging there.

Some taggers list each book or each author they tag; others do not. When I say 'I'm all caught up." I mean that I've tagged every book since the last time I posted on this thread and I'm just letting others know that I'm still tagging and would appreciate reciprocity. However, I'm not about to check up on anyone to see if they've tagged my book. Life's too short . . . Honour system, remember.

and . . . I'm all caught up again.


----------



## Maria Staal

MJAWare said:


> I'm jumping on the tagging bandwagon.
> I started tagging the last few pages, but didn't know if I was supposed to tag everyone, or just the people asking for tags?
> I noticed some of the people who are posting "all caught up" have several hundred clicks on their tags. I don't mind tagging these, but I wanted to make sure.
> 
> Also, do I check every tag, or just the first 5 or something?
> 
> Sorry if these questions are answered somewhere. I looked 3 pages back and checked the first page, but didn't see anything.


You can leave 15 tags per book. Preferably we like to get the maximum of 15 tags for each book that we have. Problem is that not all 15 tags are showing on the first page. To see them all you have to click 'see all tags'. It's an extra step and I have noticed that many people don't do that, as the invisible tags often have far less numbers.
Some people post their preferred tags. This is very handy as you can then press 'tt' on the bookpage and just copy and paste the tags in. That way you don't have to click all of them separately. Saves a lot of time.

Hope this explains it. Happy tagging! : )

Maria


----------



## Maria Staal

All caught up again!

Tagged:
Dave W
Kate Hamilton
Donna Faz
Jenwilie
Sheile A Huggins
Abigail
Mary Ellen Hughes
Stacy WB
Christopher Bunn
MJA Ware

For the newbies the link to my book is:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004H1TDVU/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

My prefered tags are:
container ships, travellogue, containers, ships, pirates, time zones, unusual journeys, dolphins, round the world, travel, sea, shipping, maria staal

Thanks for all the tags, people! : )

Maria


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good morning all!

Tagged:

Christopher's new one

MJA Aware x3 (And, yes, please tag mine!)


----------



## JenniferShirk

Wow, it does not pay to miss a week. LOL

Just tagged:

Mia Heart
Jordan Marshall (although the UK tags weren't coming up for me)
Melonie Phillips
SA Huggins
IrishMPH
Maria Staal
arthur Slade (new book)
J Rock
Horse-girl
J Melzer
Stuart Neild
Adelle Laudan *( waving hi!!!)*
Dave W
Kate Hamilton
Jen Wylie *(waving hi to you too!!)*
Christopher Bunn (new one)
MJA Ware

I got everybody else, so I'm all caught up again. Whew!

Thanks for the tags!!


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Got everyone. Can I get a few tags for my paperback as well?

http://www.amazon.com/Priscilla-Great-Sybil-Nelson/dp/0982827334/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1298292590&sr=1-1


----------



## stuartneild

Just tagged Sybil and Jennifer and too many others to mention.


----------



## stuartneild

I'm hoping I'm all caught up now.


----------



## Mel Comley

I'm all caught up again, thanks to those who returned the tags on the old and new book, much appreciated.

Mel


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

I am amazed at how quickly we tear through pages on this thread. Keep tagging away!


----------



## Amyshojai

I jess LIVE fer da tagging! LOL! All caught up--for the next 28.2 seconds.


----------



## David N. Alderman

Phew! All caught up for the moment. 

Welcome to the newcomers! There sure is a lot of tagging going on in here. Sundays are the only days I don't enter the forum to tag and I notice when I come back on Mondays there's usually more than half a dozen pages to go through. That's a good thing though because it means this thread is a pretty active one.

For anyone tagging mine - and if you haven't already - can you vote down on *Book* and vote up on *Science Fiction* in my titles?

Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Christopher Bunn said:


> I've just published a new book: The Mike Murphy Files and Other Stories. If you get a chance, could you please tag it? The cover image link is in my signature. Thanks much.
> 
> Off to go work through the last few pages. Carpal tunnal (tunnel?)! Woohoo!


Got it and good luck.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MJAWare said:


> I'm jumping on the tagging bandwagon.
> I started tagging the last few pages, but didn't know if I was supposed to tag everyone, or just the people asking for tags?
> I noticed some of the people who are posting "all caught up" have several hundred clicks on their tags. I don't mind tagging these, but I wanted to make sure.
> 
> Also, do I check every tag, or just the first 5 or something?
> 
> Sorry if these questions are answered somewhere. I looked 3 pages back and checked the first page, but didn't see anything.


Got you tagged. Do you want us to vote down "kindle freebie" on Monster in the Mirror?

We suggest you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch all the active taggers. This thread moves fast so check in as often as you can.

Here are mine and thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## HelenHanson

If you haven't already - I would appreciate some tagging kindness for disability and dialysis - both under the fold. Thanks, all!

http://www.amazon.com/3-LIES-ebook/dp/B004F9P8BI/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1

New and Updated as requested:

Lucy Kevin
melcom
Jamie Sedgewick
Adelle Laudan
jen wylie
Kate Hamilton
DaveW
Christopher Bunn
Mary Ellen Hughes
Shelia A. Huggins
MJAWare


----------



## William Meikle

MJAWare said:


> I'm jumping on the tagging bandwagon.
> I started tagging the last few pages, but didn't know if I was supposed to tag everyone, or just the people asking for tags?
> I noticed some of the people who are posting "all caught up" have several hundred clicks on their tags. I don't mind tagging these, but I wanted to make sure.
> 
> Also, do I check every tag, or just the first 5 or something?
> 
> Sorry if these questions are answered somewhere. I looked 3 pages back and checked the first page, but didn't see anything.


Got you. Just do what you're happy doing 

I tag everybody that posts here and never bother to check to see if I get tagged back...


----------



## mamiller

Done David.


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged:

Lucy Kevin - new one also 

Adelle Laudan

Kate Hamilton

Mary Ellen Hughes

David Walker

Jen Wylie

Christopher Bunn -  new one also

Thank you for also tagging my books.  Thank you to all who have already tagged my books.

Karen


----------



## Ruth Harris

Wow!  I only missed a day.  Tagged--
Jan Hurst Nicholson x5
FreeBooks For Kindle x4
Jamie Sedgwick x3 (already tagged the others)
Patricia McLinn--already tagged all
DaveW x2
Kate Haqmilton x2
Jen Wylie
Sheila Huggins as you requested
Mary Ellen Hughes
Arthur Slade x3 (can't do UK)
Christopher Bunn x3
MJAWare x3

all caught up -- for now!

Many thanks for your tagging efforts!  Would you please downvote mystery, sweet romance & murder mystery for LOVE AND MONEY...& downvote humor, chick lit & romantic comedy for DECADES.


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Sybil Nelson


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Happy Monday everyone!  I'm trying to catch back up, been a week or so...sheesh!! 

Tagged: 

Ghost Fleet, DA Boulter
Time Zones, Maria 
Fashion Police, Sibel Hodge
Role of a Lifetime, Jennifer Shirk
Twin Shorts, SYbil Nelson
Dame Demise, Stuart Neild
Final Justice, Mel COmley
Joe Chiappetta
Dog and Cat ComPETability
Black Earth, David Alderman
Ariana's Pride, Margaret Lake
3 Lies, Helen Hanson
Borrowed Time, Maureen Miller
Imposter, Karen Fenech

**I'd love tags on both of my books below please, either of which you can put in the time for  Thanks!!


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Melonie x 2
Adelle x 6
Final Justice
Far Land + PB
Kate x 2
Jump
Resort to Murder
Mike Murphy
MJAWare x 3


----------



## Karen Fenech

Tyler, I went back to check and I'd already tagged both of your books.  Thank you so much for tagging Imposter.

Thank you to everyone who has already tagged my books and thank you in advance to new taggers.


Karen


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey

When I find an empty white box, I'm like 'Yay' before I fill it with a tick


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up up:

Lucy Kevin -- new one (good luck!)
Adelle Laudan -- x6
Jamie Sedgwick -- x2
Mel -- new one (congratulations!)
DaveW -- x2
Kate Hamilton -- x2
Jen Wylie
Sheila A Huggins -- new tags you asked for
Mary Ellen Hughes
Christopher Bunn -- new one
MJAWare -- x3


----------



## jenwylie

working my way thru that list on pg 300 and whatever. This may take a while! LOL


----------



## MJWare

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Got you tagged. Do you want us to vote down "kindle freebie" on Monster in the Mirror?


Yes, *please vote down "kindle freebie", "self published".*
Indie Author sounds cool, self published doesn't =-)

Thanks everyone for your replies! I see a good number of members have already started tagging me  
I'll go back and check for anyone I missed and work my way back.


----------



## MiaHeart

All caught up for now.  Got all the new ones.  Hope everyone has a great day, thanks for the tags.


----------



## William Meikle

jenwylie said:


> working my way thru that list on pg 300 and whatever. This may take a while! LOL


Got you Jen


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Karen Fenech said:


> Tyler, I went back to check and I'd already tagged both of your books. Thank you so much for tagging Imposter.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who has already tagged my books and thank you in advance to new taggers.
> 
> Karen


Thanks Karen...I had gotten your other ones as well


----------



## KerylR

All caught up.  Thanks for all the tags!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caught up again. Upvotes, Downvotes and everything else in between.

Thanks for the tags back.

In addition to the regular tagging, could you add 99 cents to Listen To Your Heart if you haven't already done so?


----------



## aaronpolson

Thanks for the tags, folks. I've been out of the loop for a week, but happily jumping in again.

Great looking books, too--Love the cover for _Dead Man's Eye_, Shaun.


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey

aaronpolson said:


> Thanks for the tags, folks. I've been out of the loop for a week, but happily jumping in again.
> 
> Great looking books, too--Love the cover for _Dead Man's Eye_, Shaun.


Thanks, Aaron


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi, all!

Downvoted unwanted tags on Monster in the Mirror. 

That should get me caught up.


----------



## bnapier

I have come here under the advice of Aaron Polson (see above).

And it sees this is yet another facet of the Kindle experience I need to get in on.

So if you'd be so kind as to tag my book (photo sig below), I'll reciprocate.  In fact, I have already started tagging some titles at random as the workday allows.


----------



## R. Doug

MJAWare said:


> Yes, *please vote down "kindle freebie", "self published".*


Done


----------



## R. Doug

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> In addition to the regular tagging, could you add 99 cents to Listen To Your Heart if you haven't already done so?


Done


----------



## R. Doug

bnapier said:


> So if you'd be so kind as to tag my book (photo sig below), I'll reciprocate. In fact, I have already started tagging some titles at random as the workday allows.


Can't. No tags showing yet.


----------



## J.M Pierce

All caught up. Bnapier, will tag when some tags show up. Thanks all!


----------



## Mary Pat Hyland

Caught up from pp. 430-here.

Thanks for explaining the tt trick. Wow, does that make life easier!

Thanks to all who already have & will soon tag my works below.

* Sláinte! *


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point except:



bnapier said:


> I have come here under the advice of Aaron Polson (see above).
> 
> And it sees this is yet another facet of the Kindle experience I need to get in on.
> 
> So if you'd be so kind as to tag my book (photo sig below), I'll reciprocate. In fact, I have already started tagging some titles at random as the workday allows.


I'll tag your book when your tags show up on the product page.


----------



## MonkeyScribe

Coming back to catch up after a couple of days off. Welcome, newcomers.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Barry Napier, like the others said: tags not showing.


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up, except for BNapier, happy to tag once they're there.


----------



## MeloniePhillips

All caught up.  Bnapier didn't see any tags under yours to tag.


----------



## Adelle Laudan

Tyler Nannally  x2
MJA Ware x3
Keryl Raist x1
Aaron Polson  x3
B Napier - no tags showing

All caught up for now. Thanks to all who tagged my books.


----------



## Ricky Sides

I just tagged some of Adelle's books. I thought I'd tagged them all, but discovered several versions I hadn't tagged. Now I'm concerned that some of the books I'm tagging aren't staying tagged, so I'll be spot checking periodically for a while. 

Anyone else noting something like this?


----------



## Victorine

All caught up again!  

I'll catch Barry as soon as his tags show up.

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> I just tagged some of Adelle's books. I thought I'd tagged them all, but discovered several versions I hadn't tagged. Now I'm concerned that some of the books I'm tagging aren't staying tagged, so I'll be spot checking periodically for a while.
> 
> Anyone else noting something like this?


Yup, one of Patricia McLinn's. I wouldn't have noticed if she hadn't asked for downvotes.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

bnapier said:


> I have come here under the advice of Aaron Polson (see above).
> 
> And it sees this is yet another facet of the Kindle experience I need to get in on.
> 
> So if you'd be so kind as to tag my book (photo sig below), I'll reciprocate. In fact, I have already started tagging some titles at random as the workday allows.


Barry, we suggest you only go back six pages and tag forward from there so that you catch all the active taggers.


----------



## Steve Silkin

hi everybody! if you look on page 430 you'll see that i tagged more than 30 books since my previous visit the weekend before. many of those 30-plus books were by authors new to the tagging forum. thanks in advance for returning the favor!!


----------



## AG

Am back to tag,

Hope what I manage is helping & many thanks to those whom return the tagging.


----------



## DHammons

Tagged today:

Kimberly Montague
Ruth Harris (down votes)
horse_girl 
Jmelzer (new one)
Stuartneild
Lucy Kevin
Adelle Laudan
DaveW
Kate Hamilton
Jenwylie
Mary Ellen Hughes
Christopher Bunn (new one)
MJAWare
Tyler Nunnally
Bnapier (There are no tags!)


----------



## Jowitch21

Happy tagging 

Difficult to keep track but working my way through.


----------



## Jenni

Going to go through all these and start tagging some. Thanks! This is a great way to help each other. We've done this with one of my epublishers.

Here is the Atlantis Series by Bob Mayer
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=atlantis+bob+mayer&x=0&y=0


----------



## Sybil Nelson

I'm all caught up. Thanks for the tags everyone! Keep em coming.


----------



## SheriLeigh

Can I play? 

My books are:

Graveyard Games

Star Struck

I'll get started tagging yours!


----------



## Sybil Nelson

SheriLeigh said:


> Can I play?
> 
> My books are:
> 
> Graveyard Games
> 
> Star Struck
> 
> I'll get started tagging yours!


Sure! Just go back through the last six pages and tag everyone.


----------



## Jamie Sedgwick

All caught up! (except were there were no tags...) My tags all seem to be working now right, so TY to everyone who's been hitting them for me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Sheri and welcome.


----------



## R. Doug

Tagged:

Sheri Leigh x 2


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

Adelle Laudan: new one
DaveW: both
Kate Hamilton: both
jenwylie
MeloniePhillips: both
Christopher Bunn: new one
MJAWare: all three
bnapier: could find no tags to tag
AG
SheriLeigh: both

Caught up.
Thanks for reciprocating.


----------



## Rhynedahll

R. Doug said:


> Tagged:
> 
> Sheri Leigh x 2


Ditto.


----------



## JenniferShirk

bnapier said:


> I have come here under the advice of Aaron Polson (see above).
> 
> And it sees this is yet another facet of the Kindle experience I need to get in on.
> 
> So if you'd be so kind as to tag my book (photo sig below), I'll reciprocate. In fact, I have already started tagging some titles at random as the workday allows.


I didn't see any tags.


----------



## JenniferShirk

Just tagged Sheri and Bob Mayer.

All caught up again.  

Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## mamiller

I tagged Steve, Annie, JO, Sheri, and Adelle I had several books tagged, but now all are tagged.

Thanks for all your tags everyone!


----------



## Jenni

Not caught up yet. Tagged 15 authors from this thread last night and 10 more this morning. Will do another 10 at lunch time. Thanks to everyone who tagged Bob Mayer's Atlantis Series. Here is a link to some of his Thrillers.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=bob+mayer+black+ops&x=0&y=0

I'm currently redoing two of the covers (Bodyguard of Lies and Lost Girls) and later this week we are releasing a short story from this series that we are really excited about! Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Maria Staal

All tagged up again!

Tyler Nunnally
Keryl R
Aaron Pulson
AG
Jenni
Sheri Leigh
Jennifer Shirk

Thanks for the tags, Everyone! : )


----------



## bnapier

Thanks for pointing out the lack of tags for my book, everyone.  I have added them back now and I would greatly appreciate some support!  

I have taken a cue from some of the others here and have started WAY back at p. 1 and have started tagging all that have asked for them (I'm only on p.4 now but hey, it's a start!).

Thanks!


----------



## Maria Staal

bnapier said:


> Thanks for pointing out the lack of tags for my book, everyone. I have added them back now and I would greatly appreciate some support!
> 
> I have taken a cue from some of the others here and have started WAY back at p. 1 and have started tagging all that have asked for them (I'm only on p.4 now but hey, it's a start!).
> 
> Thanks!


Hey Barry,

Sorry, but there are still no tags showing in your book title!

Please don't start tagging at page 1 of this thread. Just go 6 pages back from here (page 430) and start from there to work your way forward. You should tag everyone on the pages, not just the people who are aksing for it.

Happy tagging! : )


----------



## Amyshojai

Got yours Sherri, welcome. And Jenni (~~~waving!) Got Bob's, too.


----------



## SheriLeigh

Thanks, all!

last night, I got to...

Stuartneild
mamiller
Andrew Ashling
Margaret Lake
Maria Staal
Ricky Sides
Sharon Austin
Joe Chiappetta

I'll have more time this afternoon...


----------



## ScottLCollins

Caught up to now.

For the newbies, here is my link: 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B002MKND3W/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Preferred tags:
cloning, scifi, thriller, dna, technothriller, 2012, mount zion, kindle, kindle authors, dna replication


----------



## JDChev

Caught up on the new ones.

I truly appreciate all the tags so far on my works.

If anyone hasn't gotten mine yet, the links are in my signature.


----------



## aaronpolson

I was able to tag Barry's book from the cover. No problem.

Here's the link (I feel like I need to help because I got him into this mess):

Masks of Our Fathers


----------



## bnapier

Ha, thanks Aaron.  

You too, for the heads up, Maria!


----------



## Jeremy D Brooks

Hey, I want to play, too!

Here's a link to my thriller, Amity

I have a visit to Amazon on my to-do list later this morning, I'll roll back and tag as many of the ones in this thread as I have time for.

Thanks!


----------



## SheriLeigh

annnnnnd now I've tagged:

Scott L Collins
Amyshojai
bnapier
bob mayer's atlantis series
Jennifer Shirk
Rhynedahll
R Doug
Jamie Sedgwick
Sybil Nelson
Jowitch21
Dhammons
AG
Steve Silkin
Victorine
Adelle Lauden
Melonie Phillips
Michael Wallace
Irish MPH
JM pierce
JD Chev
Aaron Polson
Jeremy Brooks


----------



## aaronpolson

Good to see you, Jeremy!

My YA horror/paranormal, The House Eaters is now available on Kindle and I'd love some tags:

The House Eaters

Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your new one Aaron-- and thanks to all for  the tag lovin' back!


----------



## mamiller

Got Barry! (Thanks for that link!)  

And got Jeremy.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Just tagged some more--should be caught up. Although around here, that term is relative.


----------



## Kent Kelly

Hi all, thank you for all the tags! I'm caught up on pages 430-436 today:
•	Bob Mayer
•	Scott Collins (preferred tags)
•	Barry Napier (and sampled)
•	Jeremy Brooks
•	Aaron Polson
•	Sheri Leigh
•	Margaret Lake
•	Helen Hanson
•	Maria Staal
•	Sibel Hodge
•	Sybil Nelson (paperback)
•	James Powell
•	Mel Comley
•	Patricia McLinn
•	G. David Walker
•	Jen Wylie
•	M.C. Walker

While I'm finishing my novel, I'm focusing on my children's classics. The more stringent public domain policy actually seems to be helping my titles, since I always put in essays, research, backing matter, historical rarities and as many PD illustrations that I can find. I'm seeing fewer Gutenberg clones pop up.

If you could be so kind, please tag up:

The Illustrated Peter Pan (new)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004OEKGSY

The Complete Alice in Wonderland
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G5Z67W

Treasure Island - The Master Edition
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HZYHGM

The Illustrated Wind in the Willows
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004MDLWYE

Thank you!


----------



## MiaHeart

All caught up, got all the new ones.  Kent I didn't see any tags on your newest one.


----------



## Kent Kelly

Thanks for the update Mia, looks like Amazon cleared off my publishing tags but better to find out now than later!  I put another ~10 or so into Peter Pan to get it going.

Have you tagged.


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged--
Aaron Polson x4
Barry Napier
Jowich21
Jenny -- some already tagged, did the rest
SheriLeigh --tagged Starstruck, no tags on GG
Maria Stall
Jeremy D Brooks

all caught up for now!  Many thanks for all the tags.  I appreciate your help.  Would you please downvote mystery, sweet romance & murder mystery for LOVE AND MONEY...& downvote humor, chick lit & romantic comedy for DECADES.


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up for today. Thanks for all the tags folks


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with:

MJA Ware -- voted down tags you wanted
Barry Napier
Sherri -- x2
Jenni
Jeremy D Brooks 
Aaron Polson -- new one (good luck!)
Kent Kelly --  two new ones


----------



## JRTomlin

All caught up

voted down "kindle freebie", "self published" for MJAWare
added 99 cents to Listen To Your Heart for Gertie
tagged 
bnapier
Bob Mayer X10 
SheriLeigh X2
Kent Kelly - two new ones

_Thanks for the tag loving, everyone!_

To make it easier for newbies here are the links and you can just copy and paste the preferred tags:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004N627U8/?tag=kbpst-20#tags

epic fantasy, fantasy, fantasy adventure, young adult fantasy, adventure, female protagonist, young adult, kindle, magic, 99 cents

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B002T45WD0/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

female protagonist, fantasy, fantasy adventure, adventure, kindle authors, magic, epic fantasy, women, kindleboards authors, epic (Please vote down mystery and murder mystery)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers. This thread is growing by leaps and bounds.

Thanks for the tags back.


----------



## bnapier

Thanks for helping a newcomer out, guys.  Additional thanks to those that have either purchased or sampled The Masks of Our Fathers!


----------



## mamiller

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers. This thread is growing by leaps and bounds.
> Thanks for the tags back.


Nice banner up there, Miss Margaret.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mamiller said:


> Nice banner up there, Miss Margaret.


So pleased you noticed it.


----------



## MeloniePhillips

Caught up with all the new ones.  Thanks for the tags everyone.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Catching up this afternoon:

Barry Napier
Jeremy D. Brooks
Aaron Polson

2 of the illustrated classics that were new to me

Welcome to the new folks and congratulations on the new books!

Today I have a new novella that I would appreciate tags for. Also, please make sure to hit the "Science Fiction" tag. Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004OYTBBW


----------



## Jeremy D Brooks

So...if I click "Agree with these tags", does it automatically bump each tag up by one vote?


----------



## Rhynedahll

Jeremy D Brooks said:


> So...if I click "Agree with these tags", does it automatically bump each tag up by one vote?


No. That just allows you to vote up or vote down tags.

You either have to check each check box or use the "tt" shortcut. (Tap 't' twice with the mouse in the tag section, then copy and paste tags to the box. Hit Save Tags.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeremy D Brooks said:


> So...if I click "Agree with these tags", does it automatically bump each tag up by one vote?


And we also suggest that you only go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch all the active taggers.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Rhynedahll said:


> Catching up this afternoon:
> 
> Barry Napier
> Jeremy D. Brooks
> Aaron Polson
> 
> 2 of the illustrated classics that were new to me
> 
> Welcome to the new folks and congratulations on the new books!
> 
> Today I have a new novella that I would appreciate tags for.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004OYTBBW


Tagged, good luck.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.   Lots of new folks here now. That's great. Welcome to the thread everyone.


----------



## JRTomlin

Rhynedahll said:


> No. That just allows you to vote up or vote down tags.
> 
> You either have to check each check box or use the "tt" shortcut. (Tap 't' twice with the mouse in the tag section, then copy and paste tags to the box. Hit Save Tags.)


One correction. Your mouse doesn't have to be in the tag section. I hit the mouse at the top of the book page and hitting tt actually takes you TO the tag section which saves time from having to scroll down. 

Every little bit helps if you have a lot to tag.

Edit: I use that trick even if I'm going to vote something down because it's faster than scrolling for me.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up again.


----------



## R. Doug

Hey, all, I'm going to drop out of tagging for awhile as it's getting WAAaaayyy too time consuming.  Sorry.


----------



## David N. Alderman

Man alive there's been a lot of action in here since yesterday morning. Just got caught up with the tagging and the vote downs/ups.

Welcome to the newcomers as well. And thank you for the tags everyone.  When you tag the titles in my sig, could you be sure to tag down on *Book* and tag up on *Science Fiction* for me? It is greatly appreciated. I'm close to getting *Science Fiction* above *Book*, so thanks to all who have already done that for me.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got all the new ones and caught up again.


----------



## Sybil Nelson

I've got everyone tagged.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

Hi all,

A newcomer jumping in  I've been haphazardly tagging for a few weeks, but I'll be much more focused now 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004OEINOI

vampire, 99 cents, drabble, drabbles, flash fiction, horror, short stories, monster, myth, supernatural


----------



## Jeremy D Brooks

OK, I went back to 432 and tagged a ba-JILLION books (maybe 50-60...I was doing them from sigs, too...)

Fingers hurt.

Thanks for the tag-luv everyone!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Jason G. Anderson said:


> Hi all,
> 
> A newcomer jumping in  I've been haphazardly tagging for a few weeks, but I'll be much more focused now
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004OEINOI
> 
> vampire, 99 cents, drabble, drabbles, flash fiction, horror, short stories, monster, myth, supernatural


Tagged! Welcome to the thread!

I would appreciate tags for my newest:


----------



## Amyshojai

Got yours, Jason, welcome!


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged:*

melcom (new one)
DaveW (Kindle + print)
Kate Hamilton 
jenwylie
Shelia A. Huggins (additional tags)
Mary Ellen Hughes
Christopher Bunn (new one)
MJAWare
bnapier
SheriLeigh (Kindle + print where tags available)
Jenni (Kindle + print)
Jeremy D. Brooks (Kindle + print)
Jason G. Anderson

All caught up again!
If you haven't had the chance, tag Flank Hawk  (Kindle + print). See signature below.
Thanks!


----------



## William Meikle

Popped back over for one last catch up of the day


----------



## Dee Ernst

Caught up...again...but I'll be back

You're it - Dee


----------



## Gertie Kindle

R. Doug said:


> Hey, all, I'm going to drop out of tagging for awhile as it's getting WAAaaayyy too time consuming. Sorry.


Understandable. We'll be here anytime you want to come back.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Jason, and welcome.

In case you missed mine, here are the links. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up again. Welcome to the thread Jason.


----------



## Raydad

I've tagged the following from pages 431 - 438:

aaronpolson 
Abigail 
Adelle Laudan 
Amyshojai 
Andrew Ashling 
Arthur Slade 
bnapier 
Christopher Bunn 
D.A. Boulter 
DaveW 
David N. Alderman 
Dee Ernst 
DonnaFaz 
Doomed Muse 
ericbt 
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' 
HelenHanson 
IrishMPH 
J.M. Pierce 
Jamie Sedgwick 
JDChev 
Jenni 
JenniferShirk 
jenwylie 
Joe Chiappetta 
JRTomlin 
kahuna 
Karen Fenech 
Kate Hamilton 
KerylR 
LexyHarper 
Lori Devoti 
Mackenzie Morgan 
mamiller 
Maria Staal 
Mary Ellen Hughes 
melcom 
MeloniePhillips 
mgscarsbrook 
MiaHeart 
MichaelWallace 
Miriam Minger 
MJAWare 
Patricia McLinn 
R. Doug 
Rhynedahll 
Ricky Sides 
Ruth Harris 
ScottLCollins
Sharon Austin 
Shaun 
Shelia A. Huggins 
sibelhodge
stuartneild 
swcleveland 
Sybil Nelson
Tyler Nunnally
Victorine 
williemeikle

Here is my link:

Buttermilk Moon

Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

Wow Raydad, lotsa tagging going on! You must have a crick in your wrist...thanks for the tags. I got yours, too, welcome to the thread!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged you as well, Raydad! 

Thanks in advance to all who tag my newest:


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Raydad.

Here's mine. Thanks in advance.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## TWErvin2

*Raydad*, Glad you joined.

Tagged Buttermilk Moon.

Thanks in advance for tagging Flank Hawk (Kindle) / Flank Hawk (print)


----------



## Mary Pat Hyland

Caught up from pp. 435-here.

FYI, TWErvin, that url link above the signature didn't work.


----------



## TWErvin2

IrishMPH said:


> Caught up from pp. 435-here.
> 
> FYI, TWErvin, that url link above the signature didn't work.


Thanks, I was fixing it while you were posting...but had to let the dachshund out


----------



## Mary Pat Hyland

Great, TW. Now "Who Let the Dachshund Out" is playing in my ear.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Playing catch up and tagging the new books.

If you haven't done so already, please tag my novels by clicking the links in my sig, and agreeing with the tags.  Thanks!


----------



## MonkeyScribe

Daniel Arenson said:


> If you haven't done so already, please tag my novels by clicking the links in my sig, and agreeing with the tags. Thanks!


All of them? Even the tag that reads "puppies and bunnies?" Or should I vote that down?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Daniel Arenson said:


> Playing catch up and tagging the new books.
> 
> If you haven't done so already, please tag my novels by clicking the links in my sig, and agreeing with the tags. Thanks!


Daniel, "agreeing with" the tags doesn't work. The newcomers might not understand that.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Wow, I knew it was going to be bad, but we're growing by leaps and bounds. I think I got all the newbies, and the oldies with new books. Couldn't keep up with names tonight. One of the things I do love about this is all the great book covers I get to see.

If you haven't tagged me yet, my links are here.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003U4WVQ4/
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003UHVS9C/

Linda


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Masks of Fathers
Sheri x 2
Amity
House Eaters
Kent x 4
Vampire Drabbles
To End a War
Buttermilk Moon


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up.


----------



## J.M Pierce

All caught up!


----------



## MiaHeart

All caught up with the new ones and those I hadn't seen before.


----------



## Jenni

Getting caught up. Still moving backward toward the beginning....I'll get there. Thanks to everyone who tagged Bob Mayer's books for us.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref=sr_tc_2_0?rh=i%3Astripbooks%2Ck%3ABob+Mayer&keywords=Bob+Mayer&ie=UTF8&qid=1298434301&sr=8-2-ent&field-contributor_id=B000AQ1SUK


----------



## KD Sarge

Hello, all! Very new to the boards and all this, but I thought I'd jump in. I'm way back on page 326 with my tagging, though, so it's going to take me a while to catch up.

I'd love some tagging on Knight Errant though. I'm trying not to emphasize the "gay" tags since the MC's orientation seems to be leading to the book being classified as one of THOSE books (Edit to Add: by THOSE I mean steamy romances, which it's not! It IS the story of a gay main character and I do not wish to hide that fact.) All the other tags are fair game, and if you can think of any others that would fit...well, as I said. It would be appreciated. Thanks!

ETA: Jenni, the image in your siggy is broken, FYI.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got yours, KD, welcome to the tag-athon!


----------



## Steve Silkin

i just tagged:

Final Justice by Mel Comley
Hide-n-Go-Coffin and Other Short Stories by MJA Ware
Graveyard Games by Sheri Leigh
Star Struck by Sheri Leigh
The House Eaters by Aaron Polson
Amity by Jeremy D Brooks
The Masks of Our Fathers by Barry Napier
To End a War by H. Jonas Rhynedahll
The Mike Murphy Files and Other Stories by Christopher Bunn
Jump by Jen Wylie
From a Far Land: Jaben's Rift, Book 1 (Paperback) by G. David Walker
From a Far Land (Jaben's Rift) by G. David Walker

I think most of you have already tagged my books! But I'm hoping that many of the writers whose books I listed as tagged on page 430 will tag mine now, too!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

Good lord, this thread moves at a fast pace! I've tagged everyone from 430 to here - phew! Pity there will be more to tag in the next 30 seconds or so


----------



## Laura Lond

Thanks for the tags everyone!! I am caught up again.

Here is the list of my books for those new to the thread:

My Sparkling Misfortune (The Lakeland Knight)

The Journey (The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres)
The Palace (The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres)
The Battle (The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres)

The Magic Bracelet

Thanks!!


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

David - From a Far Land - print and Kindle
Kate - Blood Line, A symphony of Time
Jen - Jump
Sheila - requested tags
Mary Ellen- Resort to Murder
Christopher - Mike Murphy
MJA Ware - Monster in the Mirror, Monster March, Hide-n-Go-Coffin and voted down requested tags
Aaron - The House Eaters
Barry - The Masks of Our Fathers
Sherri - Graveyard Games, Star Struck
Jenni - Bob Mayer - Atlantis Series, Thriller Series
Jeremy - Amity
Kent - Peter Pan, Wind in the Willows
Rhynedahll - To End a War
Jason - The Vampire Drabbles
Raydad - Buttermilk Moon
K D Sarge - Knight Errant

Caught up for now - I think. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## Victorine

All caught up with everyone!

Vicki


----------



## Jenni

KD Sarge said:


> ETA: Jenni, the image in your siggy is broken, FYI.


Thanks. Fixing now.


----------



## JRTomlin

KD Sarge said:


> Hello, all! Very new to the boards and all this, but I thought I'd jump in. I'm way back on page 326 with my tagging, though, so it's going to take me a while to catch up.
> 
> I'd love some tagging on Knight Errant though. I'm trying not to emphasize the "gay" tags since the MC's orientation seems to be leading to the book being classified as one of THOSE books (the ones with shirtless sad cowboys on the cover.) All the other tags are fair game, and if you can think of any others that would fit...well, as I said. It would be appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> ETA: Jenni, the image in your siggy is broken, FYI.


Since you don't want people to know it has a gay theme (apparently that is something shameful that only "THOSE books" would do) I have no suggestions.

Edit: Sorry, I am very willing to believe you meant no harm but that comment did upset me. I suggest reading -- well, some of the really excellent gay-themed literature out there.


----------



## KD Sarge

No, no, I am so sorry! That's what I get for posting quickly!

I am not AT ALL trying to hide that the novel has a gay character. I do not want it to be found only by those seeking a gay romance along the lines of the steamy/erotica stuff that is pictured with it as "customers who bought this also bought this" because that's not the book it is!

I do write erotica, both gay and straight, but this is not such a book, and I don't want readers mislead. I am so sorry to offend, I certainly didn't mean to!

I would love suggestions on how to portray what this book IS--a young man trying to cope with first love and family duty, balancing his own wishes against those of people he loves--and not what it isn't--a steamy romance novel which is what I meant when I said "THOSE."

I haven't figured out how to do it. It's like there's this whole predisposition that anything gay must be steamier than a heterosexual counterpart, and so it's lumped in with steamy romances where those who might really enjoy the book probably won't find it, and those who want the steamy and pick it up will be disappointed.

I'm babbling now, and I'm sorry. It's late and I'm long-winded in trying to be clear, because I so, so, SO did not mean to imply anything negative about gays or romance or gay romance!

ETA: JRTomlin, thank you so much for pointing out how my post sounded.


----------



## JRTomlin

KD Sarge said:


> No, no, I am so sorry! That's what I get for posting quickly!
> 
> I am not AT ALL trying to hide that the novel has a gay character. I do not want it to be found only by those seeking a gay romance along the lines of the steamy/erotica stuff that is pictured with it as "customers who bought this also bought this" because that's not the book it is!
> 
> I do write erotica, both gay and straight, but this is not such a book, and I don't want readers mislead. I am so sorry to offend, I certainly didn't mean to!
> 
> I would love suggestions on how to portray what this book IS--a young man trying to cope with first love and family duty, balancing his own wishes against those of people he loves--and not what it isn't--a steamy romance novel which is what I meant when I said "THOSE."
> 
> I haven't figured out how to do it. It's like there's this whole predisposition that anything gay must be steamier than a heterosexual counterpart, and so it's lumped in with steamy romances where those who might really enjoy the book probably won't find it, and those who want the steamy and pick it up will be disappointed.
> 
> I'm babbling now, and I'm sorry. It's late and I'm long-winded in trying to be clear, because I so, so, SO did not mean to imply anything negative about gays or romance or gay romance!


Sometimes these things seem to come out of the blue and I react a bit viscerally. I understand that you didn't mean it the way I took it.

There is someone on this board who publishes some very sensitive and well-done gay themed novels. Let me take a look at his tags and I'll post some suggestions. Thank you for coming and clarifying what you meant.

I appreciate it.

Edit: Labeling it as gay does not necessarily class it with erotica. It's a matter of choosing your gay tags. If you take a look at Edward C Patterson's No Irish Need Apply which is a very sensitively done gay coming-of-age story, you might take a look at the tags he uses.

Tags such as gay romance, gay drama, gay literature, coming out, and gay YA along with other tags which might be appropriate such as family and diversity tend to put it in the right area of literature with a gay theme rather than gay erotica which certainly does exist (*smile*) just as straight erotica does.

I'm glad we "straightened" that out.


----------



## KD Sarge

Yes, please! And give me a link to his work as well? I'd love to have a look.


----------



## JRTomlin

KD Sarge said:


> Yes, please! And give me a link to his work as well? I'd love to have a look.


Sorry I meant to link to that. It is getting late.

http://www.amazon.com/Irish-Need-Apply-Edward-Patterson/dp/1434893952/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_2


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Welcome to the thread new authors.


----------



## Rhynedahll

This morning I tagged:

KD Sarge

That should get met caught up!

My new novella that needs tags:


----------



## Andrew Ashling

KD Sarge said:


> No, no, I am so sorry! That's what I get for posting quickly!
> 
> I am not AT ALL trying to hide that the novel has a gay character. I do not want it to be found only by those seeking a gay romance along the lines of the steamy/erotica stuff that is pictured with it as "customers who bought this also bought this" because that's not the book it is!
> 
> I do write erotica, both gay and straight, but this is not such a book, and I don't want readers mislead. I am so sorry to offend, I certainly didn't mean to!
> 
> I would love suggestions on how to portray what this book IS--a young man trying to cope with first love and family duty, balancing his own wishes against those of people he loves--and not what it isn't--a steamy romance novel which is what I meant when I said "THOSE."
> 
> I haven't figured out how to do it. It's like there's this whole predisposition that anything gay must be steamier than a heterosexual counterpart, and so it's lumped in with steamy romances where those who might really enjoy the book probably won't find it, and those who want the steamy and pick it up will be disappointed.
> 
> I'm babbling now, and I'm sorry. It's late and I'm long-winded in trying to be clear, because I so, so, SO did not mean to imply anything negative about gays or romance or gay romance!
> 
> ETA: JRTomlin, thank you so much for pointing out how my post sounded.


Hi KD,

I write THOSE, though I also would like to think they're much more than THAT. 

Tagged:
bnapier
Jeremy D Brooks
aaronpolson: new one
Jason G. Anderson
Rhynedahll: new one
Raydad
Jenni
KD Sarge

All caught up.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Caught up.


----------



## Kate Hamilton

I have caught up and thank everyone who has tagged me.

Kate.

Blood Line

Blood Line

A Symphony of Time (The Chronicles of Iquidia)

A Symphony of Time (The Chronicles of Iquidia)


----------



## mamiller

Jason is a new one for me. Tagged up!

If anyone gets a chance, my new romantic suspense, BORROWED TIME is trying to catch up with its mates. I appreciate each and every tag...like they are flowers.


----------



## Maria Staal

Another day and all tagged up!

B Napier
Jeremy D Brooks
Kent Kelly
Rhynrdahll (new novella)
Jason G Anderson
Dee Ernst
Ryadag
Daniel Arenson
KD Sarge

Thanks for all the tags, Guys!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jenni said:


> Getting caught up. Still moving backward toward the beginning....I'll get there. Thanks to everyone who tagged Bob Mayer's books for us.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref=sr_tc_2_0?rh=i%3Astripbooks%2Ck%3ABob+Mayer&keywords=Bob+Mayer&ie=UTF8&qid=1298434301&sr=8-2-ent&field-contributor_id=B000AQ1SUK


Jenni, just go six pages back and tag forward from there. That way you'll catch all the active taggers.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

KD Sarge said:


> Hello, all! Very new to the boards and all this, but I thought I'd jump in. I'm way back on page 326 with my tagging, though, so it's going to take me a while to catch up.
> 
> I'd love some tagging on Knight Errant though. I'm trying not to emphasize the "gay" tags since the MC's orientation seems to be leading to the book being classified as one of THOSE books (Edit to Add: by THOSE I mean steamy romances, which it's not! It IS the story of a gay main character and I do not wish to hide that fact.) All the other tags are fair game, and if you can think of any others that would fit...well, as I said. It would be appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> ETA: Jenni, the image in your siggy is broken, FYI.


Welcome, KD, got you tagged.

We suggest you just go back six pages and tag forward from there.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Caught up again.

If you haven't already tagged the book I have under the name Faye Allen, would you please do that? I'd like all of the tags EXCEPT Patricia Faye Allen checked.

Thinking About Teaching High School?

Thank you very much.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andrew Ashling said:


> I write THOSE, though I also would like to think they're much more than THAT.


Thanks. My first giggle of the day.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Mackenzie Morgan said:


> Caught up again.
> 
> If you haven't already tagged the book I have under the name Faye Allen, would you please do that? I'd like all of the tags EXCEPT Patricia Faye Allen checked.
> 
> Thinking About Teaching High School?
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> Enjoy your day.


Done.

My new novella that needs tags:


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your new one Rhynedahll, and all caught up!


----------



## Jenni

Almost caught up. Here are some of my books.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=jenni+holbrook&x=0&y=0

Thanks!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tags dutifully dispensed to:

Jason G Anderson
Rhynedahll -- new one (congratulations!)
Raydad
KD Sarge

For the new people, here are mine:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jenni said:


> Almost caught up. Here are some of my books.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=jenni+holbrook&x=0&y=0
> 
> Thanks!


Jenni, only one had tags. Let us know when you've added tags to the others.


----------



## Amyshojai

Jenni said:


> Almost caught up. Here are some of my books.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=jenni+holbrook&x=0&y=0
> 
> Thanks!


Only the first one had tags...add 'em in and I'll click away!


----------



## belindaf

Hmmm...very interesting. I think I have a lot of catching up to do. Will start tagging once I'm not at work  

Do we all agree on the six pages back rule? I don't want to short-change anyone.


----------



## SimonWood

I just wanted to drop by and say thanks for the tags on my titles...


----------



## Rhynedahll

belindaf said:


> Hmmm...very interesting. I think I have a lot of catching up to do. Will start tagging once I'm not at work
> 
> Do we all agree on the six pages back rule? I don't want to short-change anyone.


Think it's more of a helpful suggestion than a rule, but I think its straightforward and practical.

Jenni, like the others said, you books have no or few tags. I tagged what I could and will tag more when available.

Belinda, you book also has no tags and WTMWA.


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged:

Annie George

Sheri Leigh

Barry Napier

Jeremy Brooks

Jason Anderson

Randy Wise (RayDad)

H. Jonas Rhynedahll - your newest one

Jenni Holbrook - only found tags for one of your books.  I'll check back.

Belinda Frisch, I didn't see any tags.  I'll check back.

Thank you all who have tagged my books and thank you in advance to new taggers. Very much appreciated.

Karen


----------



## Raydad

All caught up from page 431 to here.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

belindaf said:


> Hmmm...very interesting. I think I have a lot of catching up to do. Will start tagging once I'm not at work
> 
> Do we all agree on the six pages back rule? I don't want to short-change anyone.


Belinda, the active taggers post so we know who they are. As long as you keep tagging, even those that only tag once in a while will show up on your radar.

Let us know when you've put in tags.

Thanks for tagging mine.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## belindaf

Rhynedall,

I'm so new at this tags thing! I thought I tagged it when I put it up. All tagged up now! Thanks for tagging me. Will be a tagging fool tonight.

I got all of yours done now. Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

Belinda, got yours tagged.


----------



## Ruth Harris

Tagged--
Jason G Anderson
TWErwin x2
Raydad
KDSarge --all except gay
Belinda Frisch -- no tags

all caught up again...Would you please downvote mystery, sweet romance & murder mystery for LOVE AND MONEY...& downvote humor, chick lit & romantic comedy for DECADES.

Thanks for all the tags.  I appreciate your help.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Got you tagged now, Belinda! 

For those that haven't caught it yet, my newest novella that needs tags:


----------



## belindaf

TY taggers. Reciprocating now, if I haven't already.


----------



## isaacsweeney

I'm a now-and-then tagger, but I'm still here. Thanks for tagging the ones in my sig and my pub book: http://www.amazon.com/Betrayal-Times-Peace-Prosperity-ebook/dp/B004MDLSMK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298494919&sr=1-2


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up!


----------



## Raydad

belindaf and isaacsweeney, I've got yours tagged now.


----------



## AmyJ

Tell me exactly what I need to do to tag your books.  I have seen the area on the product page where this can be done but I'm not sure exactly what I should write.  BTW, I just put my book on Kindle/amazon.com.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point on all the submitted books that had tags. Several did not. If you folks add tags past this post, please let us know. I want to tag your books if they have tags. 

Have a great day,
Ricky

Edit: Link yo Amy's book.

http://www.amazon.com/Soul-Quest-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004OL26JY/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298236667&sr=1-6

Amy,

Your book has no tags.


----------



## Talia Jager

New to this tagging thing  I'm in the process of tagging everybody else. 
If y'all can help me by tagging my books, I'd appreciate it. 

Natalie's Story - teen violence, young adult, young adult romance, teen, alcoholism, teen pregnancy, drama
Teagan's Story - epilepsy, seizures, teen epilepsy, young adult, teen, young adult romance, homeschool, brain surgery, drama

Thank you!


----------



## Rhynedahll

AmyJ said:


> Tell me exactly what I need to do to tag your books. I have seen the area on the product page where this can be done but I'm not sure exactly what I should write. BTW, I just put my book on Kindle/amazon.com.


Just check the check boxes (click on with mouse) for the tags you agree with or type "tt" and add the tags in the box, then hit Save Tags. The links to folk's books are generally in the sigs.

You also need to tag your own book with your preferred tags so that we can tag it.

Talia Jager: I've tagged both of yours.

My new one that needs tags:


----------



## Raydad

tjager12, I've got your books tagged. Amyj, add some tags and I'll tag yours.


----------



## Ricky Sides

tjager12 said:


> New to this tagging thing  I'm in the process of tagging everybody else.
> If y'all can help me by tagging my books, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Natalie's Story - teen violence, young adult, young adult romance, teen, alcoholism, teen pregnancy, drama
> Teagan's Story - epilepsy, seizures, teen epilepsy, young adult, teen, young adult romance, homeschool, brain surgery, drama
> 
> Thank you!


Tagged.  Welcome to the thread.


----------



## AmyJ

Thanks for the instructions Rhynedahll and Ricky Sides. I've added tags to my page now. I've tagged everyone on this page and will look back to see who I've missed. 

Soul Quest

http://www.amazon.com/Soul-Quest-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004OL26JY/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298236667&sr=1-6


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the three newcomers to the thread--welcome! Reciprocal tagging appreciated.


----------



## belindaf

TJager12...I just finished tagging


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

All caught up again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Belinda, Amy, Talia, tagged you and welcome.

We suggest you go back six pages and tag forward from there so that you catch all the active taggers.

Here are mine. Thanks for tagging back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Rhynedahll

AmyJ said:


> Thanks for the instructions Rhynedahll and Ricky Sides. I've added tags to my page now. I've tagged everyone on this page and will look back to see who I've missed.
> 
> Soul Quest
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Soul-Quest-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004OL26JY/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298236667&sr=1-6


Got it now.


----------



## MiaHeart

All caught up with the new ones.


----------



## Ricky Sides

AmyJ said:


> Thanks for the instructions Rhynedahll and Ricky Sides. I've added tags to my page now. I've tagged everyone on this page and will look back to see who I've missed.
> 
> Soul Quest
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Soul-Quest-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004OL26JY/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298236667&sr=1-6


Tagged.


----------



## swcleveland

Caught up again, and "Hi!" to the new folks


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Hi everyone! I just released Phillip Thomas Duck's latest...*Modesty (Excuse Me, Miss Series #2) *

Would love to get some tags for it!! Thank you so much!!!!

http://www.amazon.com/Modesty-Romantic-Suspense-EMM-ebook/dp/B004P1J2OK/


----------



## isaacsweeney

I think I'm finally caught up.


----------



## isaacsweeney

Tyler Nunnally said:


> Hi everyone! I just released Phillip Thomas Duck's latest...*Modesty (Excuse Me, Miss Series #2) *
> 
> Would love to get some tags for it!! Thank you so much!!!!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Modesty-Romantic-Suspense-EMM-ebook/dp/B004P1J2OK/


Got it.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got it, Tyler.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Amyshojai said:


> Got it, Tyler.


Thanks Amy & Isaac!! Appreciate it


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Tyler. Good luck.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Back on top! Welcome to the new people.

J.M.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tagged you, Tyler. Good luck.


Thanks Gertie!!


----------



## Jamie Sedgwick

All caught up!


----------



## aaronpolson

Got 'em since last time.  Thanks for the tags, everyone.  'Night.


----------



## Jowitch21

still tagging, many thanks to those whom take the time to tag Bury Farm,


----------



## AG

Still tagging, many thanks for this everyone it takes time but worth the effort


----------



## Adelle Laudan

Phew! All caught up again. 
DHammons
Jo Royston
Sheri Leigh
Jennifer Shirk
Barry Napier
Jeremy D Brooks
Aaron Polson *new one
Kent Kelly
Lexy Harper
Jason Anderson
Terry W Ervin II
Dee Ernst
Randy Wise
Daniel Arenson  *love your covers
K D Sarge
Laura Lond
Mackenzie Morgan *new one
Rhyne Dhall *new one
Belinda Frisch
Amy Jones
Talia Jager
Annie George
Tyler Nunnally


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Adelle Laudan

Is there a way to remove certain tags from our list. 

For example. Someone tagged a book with vampire and there is not so much as a mention of a vampire in any of my books OR it is listed as erotic, when it's not. 

A nudge in the right direction would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mamiller

This morning I got:
AmyJ
Belinda
Isaac's
Tyler (I had missed one book)
Jamie
Everyone else I'm tagged up on.

Thank you so much for your tags!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good morning all!

To get caught up I tagged:

Modesty by Phillip Duck

My new one that needs tags:


----------



## Rhynedahll

Adelle Laudan said:


> Is there a way to remove certain tags from our list.
> 
> For example. Someone tagged a book with vampire and there is not so much as a mention of a vampire in any of my books OR it is listed as erotic, when it's not.
> 
> A nudge in the right direction would be greatly appreciated.


We can down vote tags for you. With enough down votes, they eventually disappear.

Which book and which tags?


----------



## belindaf

I'm catching up...but I have a newbie question: is there a faster way to hit all the tags without clicking them individually? "Agree with all tags" doesn't seem to check the front box.

Thanks to all who have tagged me! Awesome.


----------



## Rhynedahll

belindaf said:


> I'm catching up...but I have a newbie question: is there a faster way to hit all the tags without clicking them individually? "Agree with all tags" doesn't seem to check the front box.
> 
> Thanks to all who have tagged me! Awesome.


"Agree with THESE tags" allows you to vote yes or no on the existing tags.

There are only two ways to tag. Either check each individual tag or use "tt" to open a dialog box into which you can type or copy and paste written tags and then hit "Save Tags."

Unfortunately, there are no simple short cuts.


----------



## Maria Staal

Welcome to the newbies! 

I'm all caught up.

Belindaf
tjager12
Amy Jones
Jowitch21

Thanks for all the tags, Guys!


----------



## belindaf

Tagged, Maria and thanks Rhynedall! I just wanted to make sure I wasn't making things hard on myself.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Jenni - tagged the two with tags.
Belinda - Dead Spell
Amy - Soul Quest
Talia - Natalie's Story, Teagan's Story
Tyler - Modesty

Caught up again.

Thanks for the tags. Have a nice day.


----------



## belindaf

Tagged Mackenzie


----------



## Mary Pat Hyland

Weird. Thought I posted on p. 441 last night that I was caught up, but don't see that post anymore?
Anyway, caught up for now.


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up again to here


----------



## KatieKlein

All caught up!


----------



## mamiller

Oh oh! Katie was new for me!  I get so excited when I spot one I haven't tagged yet.  It's like an easter egg hunt.

I know.   I need professional help.


----------



## isaacsweeney

I'm finally caught up. *panting*

Here's my pub book that needs more taggin'.


----------



## Lori Devoti

Tagging while waiting on Pubit! What is up with them today? 
Anyway, I'm caught up. 
Lori


----------



## mamiller

Got your new one, Isaac.    New tags.  New tags.  Feed me!


----------



## Sharon Austin

Caught up again [433-442]. Double-checked and found a few I'd either missed before or they are newly posted.

Tagged all newcomers. Hello and welcome!

Thanks for tagging mine, everyone.

For Serial Quiller - I'd love to have more tags on "voodoo" and "serial killer".

Thanks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Still caught up. 

Maureen, I'm with you. If we don't have anybody to tag, we might have to do something drastic ... like write.


----------



## bnapier

I'll admit that I have already fallen behind in my tagging of you fine folks that have tagged me.  But the weekend is just around the corner and I will catch up then.  Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## HelenHanson

I appreciate all the tags, ladies and gentlemen.  Here's today's nominees:


Tyler Nunnally
MJAWare
Adelle Laudan
Barry Napier
Jenni
SheriLeigh
aaronpolson
Jeremy D Brooks
Rhynedahll
Raydad
Jason G. Anderson
KD Sarge
belindaf
Mackenzie Morgan
AmyJ
tjager12


I usually wait until Friday to tag, but this thread moves and shakes like a 7.1 on the Richter.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Got you:

Belinda F
Amy
Talia Jager -- x2
Tyler Nunnally -- new one (good luck!)
Sharon Austin -- new tags you wanted


----------



## Raydad

All caught up!

Amyj and KatieKlein, I tagged yours.


----------



## aaronpolson

I've heard that before, Barry!  (kidding...I've heard it from myself)

Caught the last couple pages, thanks!


----------



## Adelle Laudan

Rhynedahll said:


> We can down vote tags for you. With enough down votes, they eventually disappear.
> 
> Which book and which tags?


That would be awesome

Can you Tag DOWN

Iron Horse Rider Book One
thriller, interracial romance bwwm, bwwm, bwwm interracial romance, erotica

Iron Horse Rider Book Two
bdsm, erotica, vampire romance, vampire erotica, vampire, decadent publishing

In Your Eyes
western, murder mystery

Thanks! Muchly appreciated.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Adelle Laudan said:


> That would be awesome
> 
> Can you Tag DOWN
> 
> Iron Horse Rider Book One
> thriller, interracial romance bwwm, bwwm, bwwm interracial romance, erotica
> 
> Iron Horse Rider Book Two
> bdsm, erotica, vampire romance, vampire erotica, vampire, decadent publishing
> 
> In Your Eyes
> western, murder mystery
> 
> Thanks! Muchly appreciated.


Done.


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged:

Talia Jager

Amy Jones

Belinda Frisch

Tyler Nunnally - also your new one.

Thank you to everyone who has already tagged my books and thanks in advance to new taggers.  

Karen


----------



## aaronpolson

Got it, Adelle!


----------



## Ruth Harris

TY for the tags!

tagged--
TJager12 x2
Amy J
Tyler Nunnally x3
Rhynedahl new one
Belinda F

caught up for now...Would you please downvote mystery, sweet romance & murder mystery for LOVE AND MONEY...& downvote humor, chick lit & romantic comedy for DECADES.


----------



## JoeMitchell

Tagged:
To End a War
Dead Spell
Time Zones, Containers and Three Square Meals a Day
Borrowed Time
The Masks of Our Fathers 
Buttermilk Moon
The House Eaters
Soul Quest
The Vampire Drabbles: 40 Bites of Fiction 
The Making of A Whore 2
Blood Whore
Modesty
Starry
Natalie's Story
Teagan's Story

I'm trying to keep up, but I had to skip ahead a bit since I was 40 pages behind.  I try to tag every new book I see here.


----------



## MeloniePhillips

Caught up as of right now.


----------



## JRTomlin

Hi and welcome to all the newcomers!

All caught up. I tagged:

Belindaf
Raydad
tjager12
Rhynedahll's new one
Phillip Thomas Duck's latest
Adelle Laudan - tagged DOWN as requested

Thanks for reciprocal tags and have a great day!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.


----------



## Talia Jager

Since joining this thread yesterday, I went back to page 327 (was it?) and tagged all the books on that long, long list. Then I started going forward, page by page, tagging all the ones I saw that were new. And then I read something about new people going back 6 pages and tagging. LOL! Well, guess I did a lot more work then I needed to, but I'm happy to do it. I left off around 370. So, I guess, now I'll go backwards and see how far I get. I'll at least go 6 pages, but maybe I'll go back and hit 370. 

I noticed all my tags going up on Amazon, I really appreciate it!!! Thank you all!


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Tagged Talia. I'm caught up again.


----------



## JRTomlin

Just a hint since some people aren't aware of it--hitting "tt" as soon as you are on the book page saves you having to scroll down and find the tag section. If you are doing a lot of tagging, this is a real time-saver.


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up. Thanks for the tags everyone and welcome to the newbies. 

If you haven't already, could you vote down on *Book* and up on *Science Fiction* in my titles? Thanks!


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Modesty
Starry
Dead Spell
Adelle--voted down tags


----------



## MiaHeart

All caught up at the moment.


----------



## Talia Jager

I went back about 10 pages. Thanks again for all the tags. 
Is it true that if enough people vote down tags, they'll disappear? If so, could y'all help me vote down someone's name? When I was new here, I think in my first introduction post, someone tagged my book with their name. Then I thought they were being helpful, now, not so sure. I think someone voted it down, she put 3 tags in with her name. I'd appreciate it if anyone else would vote it down (I didn't know there was such a thing). It's only on Natalie's Story and they are at the very end. 
Thanks!


----------



## Rhynedahll

tjager12 said:


> I went back about 10 pages. Thanks again for all the tags.
> Is it true that if enough people vote down tags, they'll disappear? If so, could y'all help me vote down someone's name? When I was new here, I think in my first introduction post, someone tagged my book with their name. Then I thought they were being helpful, now, not so sure. I think someone voted it down, she put 3 tags in with her name. I'd appreciate it if anyone else would vote it down (I didn't know there was such a thing). It's only on Natalie's Story and they are at the very end.
> Thanks!


Voted down.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Tagged down those requested as well.


----------



## AmyJ

OK... whew! I went 8 pages back and tagged everybody. Thanks to everyone for tagging me back! 

http://www.amazon.com/Soul-Quest-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004OL26JY/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298236667&sr=1-6


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

Caught up again, and voted down those who asked for help with that.


----------



## Rhynedahll

What?  No new people to day?

It must be the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## J.M Pierce

AmyJ said:


> OK... whew! I went 8 pages back and tagged everybody. Thanks to everyone for tagging me back!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Soul-Quest-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004OL26JY/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298236667&sr=1-6


Looks like I'm still caught up. Down votes done.

AmyJ, I really like your cover image!


----------



## Adelle Laudan

Thank you to all who voted DOWN tags on my books. Muchly appreciated.


----------



## mamiller

I did not have RayDad.  Bad mouse! It has been corrected.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Adelle Laudan said:


> That would be awesome
> 
> Can you Tag DOWN
> 
> Iron Horse Rider Book One
> thriller, interracial romance bwwm, bwwm, bwwm interracial romance, erotica
> 
> Iron Horse Rider Book Two
> bdsm, erotica, vampire romance, vampire erotica, vampire, decadent publishing
> 
> In Your Eyes
> western, murder mystery
> 
> Thanks! Muchly appreciated.


Done


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Talia, downvoted the names.


----------



## daveconifer

mamiller said:


> Oh oh! Katie was new for me! I get so excited when I spot one I haven't tagged yet. It's like an easter egg hunt.


LOL.

Just tagged:

Adelle x 6
Rhynedall x 1
Jason Anderson x 1
TJager x 2
Aaron Polson x 1
Belinda Frisch x 1
Raydad x 1

Here are my pages for easy tag access:

http://www.amazon.com/Wrecker-ebook/dp/B004IEA8GK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298606769&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Snodgrass-Vacation-ebook/dp/B002U0KXR8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298606804&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/Man-of-Steel-ebook/dp/B0017DPWO8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/eBully-ebook/dp/B001PBFEL8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Throwback-ebook/dp/B0013HJDNY/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/FireHouse-ebook/dp/B0013GSV9M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Katie Salidas

Hey guys! It's been a couple weeks but I'm back for more tagging fun!

I have a couple requests, if I may.

Immortalis Carpe Noctem Can you tag from the back and be sure to get "Las Vegas?" Also can you down vote "Ghosts" and "DNF" (I'm not really sure what that means).

Hunters & Prey Can you tag from the back and be sure to get "Kindle Authors?"

Karma & Melodies This is my newest one.

House of Immortal Pleasures Can you tag from the back and down vote "Boring" (how rude!)

Halloween Fantasies Can you tag from the back?

Caught up on tags missed in the last two weeks.

daveconifer - I must have missed Snodgrass Vacation in my last rounds. got it now.
mamiller - Missed borrowed time. Got it now. 
Adelle Laudan - all books tagged
J.M. Pierce - all books tagged
Jason G. Anderson
AmyJ
tjager12
MiaHeart
David N. Alderman - voted down book and voted up Scifi
JRTomlin - Thanks for the heads up on TT
MeloniePhillips
aaronpolson - must have missed house eaters on my last round. Got it now!
Rhynedahll - Got the new one!
belindaf
Maria Staal
IrishMPH
isaacsweeney - got the new one. 
Sharon Austin
bnapier
Raydad
Tyler Nunnally - Got the new one.
Jamie Sedgwick
AG
Jenni - I tagged the ones with tags, but most of your books did not have anything.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

Katie Salidas said:


> I have a couple requests, if I may.


Done as requested.


----------



## Katie Salidas

Jason G. Anderson said:


> Done as requested.


Thank you!!


----------



## Talia Jager

Thank you!
Caught up.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Katie, I've already put 15 tags on all your books. To tag from the back, I'd have to untag from the front.

Maybe you could list the 15 tags you prefer?


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Adelle Laudan said:


> That would be awesome
> 
> Can you Tag DOWN
> 
> Iron Horse Rider Book One
> thriller, interracial romance bwwm, bwwm, bwwm interracial romance, erotica
> 
> Iron Horse Rider Book Two
> bdsm, erotica, vampire romance, vampire erotica, vampire, decadent publishing
> 
> In Your Eyes
> western, murder mystery
> 
> Thanks! Muchly appreciated.


Triad of Hope http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003WJRGPS/?tag=kbpst-20 has the same vampire/erotica tags as well. I down-voted them.

Caught up to date. up-voted, down-voted and I think I even sideways-voted. Can't be sure; it's all a fog.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

belindaf
tjager12
AmyJ
Tyler Nunnally: Modesty
Adelle Laudan: missed one earlier, tagged now; tagged down undesirables

Checked a few others

All caught up.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I'm caught up to this point. I had no idea bad tags were so prevalent among our books, but I downvoted those as requested.


----------



## belindaf

Pretty much caught up   Finishing now. Some of you are such proliferative writers. Consider me jealous.


----------



## Adelle Laudan

Added

Dave Conifer
Katie Salidas  as requested

Thanks again to all who voted down AND included Triad of Hope - I missed that one. TY


----------



## HelenSmith

Hello

I haven't been here for a while and I need to catch up with the latest books.

I have a new book: Three Sisters

Link to the book on Three Sisters (The Emily Castles Mysteries)]Amazon.com
Link to the book on Three Sisters (The Emily Castles Mysteries)]Amazon.co.uk

Thanks for tagging it. I'll go and tag those of your books I have missed.


----------



## mamiller

I don't know how I missed you in the past, Helen, but I have tagged all four books....sorry for the delay.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Katie, downvoted and upvoted. DNF means "did not finish."

Adelle, downvoted, but now you only have a few tags on your books. Maybe you'd like to add some?

Helen, got your new one. Good luck.


----------



## HelenSmith

Thanks. 

Maureen, I had two of yours already but not the third (in case nos. don't go up and it seems I'm not reciprocating). I haven't been here for a while which is how you probably missed me. Thanks anyway.

Helen


----------



## jenwylie

Hi again!
I think I'm caught up...

I have a new story just released. Any tag help appreciated!

http://www.amazon.com/Forgotten-Echo-Immortal-Echoes-ebook/dp/B004P5NQ1G/


----------



## Karen Fenech

Helen (Smith) I tagged your new one.  I went back to check and I'd previously tagged your other books.

Jen Wylie I tagged your new one also (had already tagged others).

Thank you to all who have tagged my books and thank you in advance to new taggers. 

Karen


----------



## Raydad

I tagged these today:

JoeMitchell 
MeloniePhillips 
tjager12 (voted down the name)
daveconifer 
Katie Salidas (all done as requested)
HelenSmith 

Thanks!


----------



## AmyJ

Thanks for the comment about my cover art. Do you think it works for the average teen reader?  I love the abstract but I'm not sure the average teen has an eye for it. I wonder it they will look over it.


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged Helen and Dave's new ones--all caught up!


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up! And I have a new story to tag. Thanks in advance!
http://www.amazon.com/Found-vampire-romance-Lost-ebook/dp/B004P8K25Q
Lori


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lori Devoti said:


> Caught up! And I have a new story to tag. Thanks in advance!
> http://www.amazon.com/Found-vampire-romance-Lost-ebook/dp/B004P8K25Q
> Lori


Got it. Good luck!


----------



## David N. Alderman

Caught up! Welcome to the newcomers. 

I have a new title up for tagging today!

Picture Perfect - http://www.amazon.com/Picture-Perfect-ebook/dp/B004P1JMU4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1298653420&sr=8-1 -

Please tag with - young adult, science fiction, fantasy, adventure, other worlds, novella, homeless, mercenary, true love

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

David N. Alderman said:


> Caught up! Welcome to the newcomers.
> 
> I have a new title up for tagging today!
> 
> Picture Perfect - http://www.amazon.com/Picture-Perfect-ebook/dp/B004P1JMU4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1298653420&sr=8-1 -
> 
> Please tag with - young adult, science fiction, fantasy, adventure, other worlds, novella, homeless, mercenary, true love
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Putting the tags in your post sure makes it easy. Thanks and good luck.


----------



## KerylR

All caught up.  Thanks for the tags.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Congratulations on the new releases.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Dave Conifer, I went back to check and make sure that I'd tagged Wrecker and I had.  That is one scary guy on the cover.  Nicely done!  : )

David Alderman, I also tagged your new one.

Lori Devoti, I tagged your new one as well. 

Thank you all for the tags to my books.

Karen


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged:

Adelle and Katie Salides -- voted down tags you wanted
Helen Smith -- x4
Jen Wylie -- new one
Lori Devoti -- new one
David N Alderman -- new one

Congrats on all the new releases!


----------



## mamiller

Thank you, Miss Helen.  Thank you to everyone else who has tagged me.

I just added Jen Wylie.


----------



## Talia Jager

All caught up!


----------



## MiaHeart

All caught up for now, caught the new ones and the old ones I hadn't seen before.  Voted down those that needed voted down.


----------



## Ruth Harris

Caught up for now.

tagged or downvoted as requested...

Tjager
Katie Salidas
Helen Smith
Lori Devoti

Thanks for the tag sweetness....


----------



## Sybil Nelson

I am all caught up. I even got the down votes done.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

All caught up. Welcome to all the newbies, and the oldies with new books.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003U4WVQ4/
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003UHVS9C/

Thanks for tagging back.

Linda


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good afternoon all!

Tagged:

Helen Smith x2 (2 new to me)
Lori Devoti new one
David N. Alderman new one


----------



## Amyshojai

Got David Alderman's new one, all caught up!


----------



## Dee Ernst

tagged, downvoted etc. - thanks for the new tags and I'll see you all later.

Dee


----------



## AmyJ

Tagged Lexy and Linda Prather. Caught up again.


----------



## Raydad

Caught up and tagged Lori Devoti.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Just tagged some more, as usual. It sure is interesting to see which covers stand out here. But enough about computer stuff. Now it's the weekend!!!


----------



## JRTomlin

All caught up. Tagged:

Katie Salidas -- voted down DNF & Ghosts & Boring (And you're welcome. That comes in handy  )

Helen -- don't know how I had missed you previously but I got all of them now.

Jenwylie -- got your new one

Lori Devoti -- got your new one

David N. Alderman -- got your new one

(You people are making me look bad with all these new novels!)

LexyHarper X8

Thanks for reciprocal tags and everyone have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

Caught up again. Congrats on all the new releases!


----------



## MonkeyScribe

Caught up. My last two books are pretty thin on tags, especially Kingdom of the Bears. Tagging appreciated.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MichaelWallace said:


> Caught up. My last two books are pretty thin on tags, especially Kingdom of the Bears. Tagging appreciated.


I don't know how I missed that, Michael, but you're tagged now.


----------



## Ricky Sides

I missed it too, but I just tagged the book.


----------



## MeloniePhillips

Caught up with the new ones, got the down votes.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Happy Friday everybody!   

Tagged: 

The Making of a Whore 2
Love & Money
Better off without Him
Buttermilk Moon
Talon of the Raptor Clan
Implant
Kingdom of the Bears
Second Chance Valentine

Have a wonderful weekend, all


----------



## JRTomlin

Don't know how I missed that one, Michael, but I have it now.


----------



## JoeMitchell

Tagged:
Her Last Christmas
Second Chance Valentine
Wings of Evil
Talon of the Raptor Clan
Picture Perfect
Three Sisters (The Emily Castles Mysteries) 
Jump
The Forgotten Echo 
HUSBANDS AND LOVERS
DECADES
LOVE AND MONEY
The Kingdom of the Bears
Implant
State of Siege
The Devil's Deep
Mighty and Strong
The Righteous


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up--g'night and have a great weekend!


----------



## Victorine

All caught up!  

Vicki


----------



## 28612

Caught up after tagging:

Kate H -- Blood Line (already had symphony)
Jen W x2
Sheila's request
Mary Ellen (already had from elsewhere)
Christopher B's new
G. David
MJA x3
Phillip x2 (had 1 previously)
Barry
Sheri x2
BNapier 
Jenni->Bob Mayer x 6(except tags of other author names - are the ones on Chasing the Ghost cq?)
Jeremy
Aaron's new
Kent's new
Jonas's new
Jason
Randy W/Raydad
KD
(already had Mackenzie's request)
Belinda
Talia x2
Amy
Sharon's 2 req. tags
Adelle's downvotesx3
Talia's down
KatieS's req's
Helen's new (no tags showed on the UK one)
Jen W already had all the tags except 2 on your new one
Lori's new
David A's new
Michael W - Bears (had the others)

Maureen, you're frightening me &#8230;

List for tagging joy follows -- thanks in advance!

WEDDING PARTY
http://www.amazon.com/Wedding-Party-ebook/dp/B004K1FICU/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1295660680&sr=1-17

GRADY'S WEDDING
http://www.amazon.com/Gradys-Wedding-ebook/dp/B004K1FIB6/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1295660680&sr=1-18

ALMOST A BRIDE
http://www.amazon.com/Almost-Bride-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58Z2/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-3

PRINCIPAL OF LOVE
http://www.amazon.com/Principal-Love-Seasons-Small-ebook/dp/B004C44NOY/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-15

PRELUDE TO A WEDDING
http://www.amazon.com/Prelude-Wedding-ebook/dp/B0044XUZ72/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-9

STRANGER IN THE FAMILY
http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00457VKIA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-1

THE GAMES
http://www.amazon.com/The-Games-ebook/dp/B004BSH1TU/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-12

MATCH MADE IN WYOMING
http://www.amazon.com/Match-Made-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58V6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-4

RODEO NIGHTS
http://www.amazon.com/Rodeo-Nights-ebook/dp/B004CFBIO6/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-16

NOT A FAMILY MAN
http://www.amazon.com/Not-a-Family-Man-ebook/dp/B004BDOVZW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-8

MY HEART REMEMBERS
http://www.amazon.com/Heart-Remembers-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58U2/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-10

A NEW WORLD
http://www.amazon.com/A-New-World-ebook/dp/B004DL0LDS/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-5

THE RANCHER MEETS HIS MATCH
http://www.amazon.com/Rancher-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004BDOTYU/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-11

WIDOW WOMAN
http://www.amazon.com/Widow-Woman-ebook/dp/B00457VKIK/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-6

HOOPS
http://www.amazon.com/Hoops-ebook/dp/B004CFBIPK/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-14

A STRANGER TO LOVE
http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004BDP94E/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294189969&sr=1-13

LOST AND FOUND GAMES
http://www.amazon.com/Found-Groom-Place-Called-ebook/dp/B00457VKJY/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294185596&sr=1-7


----------



## Ed_ODell

I am caughtt back up to this point, I believe.

Welcome, new authors. May each of you see great success.

I'd like to personally thank the entire crew here. I have seen my tags grow by 20% in th past week!

Regards, 

Ed O'Dell


----------



## Maria Staal

All tagged up again!

Helen Hanson
Adelle Laudon - tagged down
Katie Salidas
Helen Smith
Jen Wylie - new title
Lori Devoti - new title
David N Alderman - new title
Micheal Wallace - new title
Ed O'dell

For the newbies the link to my book is:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004H1TDVU/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

My preferred tags are:
container ships, travelogue, containers, ships, pirates, time zones, unusual journeys, dolphins, round the world, travel, sea, shipping, maria staal

Thanks for all the tags, people! : )

Maria


----------



## Steve Silkin

tagged:

Knight Errant by KD Sarge
Modesty by Phillip Thomas Duck
4 x Katie Salidas (downvotes and below-the-folds as requested)
Soul Quest (The Soul Quest Trilogy) by Amy Jones
The Forgotten Echo by Jen Wylie
Three Sisters by Helen Smith (hey there!!)
Dead Spell by Belinda Frisch, Glen Krisch
The Kingdom of the Bears by Michael Wallace
Teagan's Story by Talia Jager
Natalie's Story by Talia Jager
Poison In The Blood: The Memoirs of Lucrezia Borgia by M. G. Scarsbrook
The Vampire Drabbles by Jason G. Anderson, Lynn O'Dell

If you haven't tagged me yet, please do!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Looks like I'm still caught up this morning.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

HelenSmith: new one
jenwylie: new one
Lori Devoti: new one
David N. Alderman: new one

I feel a bit guilty for not having a new book out. 

All caught up.  Have a terrific weekend.


----------



## swolf

I'd like to join in on this, but I'm a bit confused.  Do I have to follow the link and click on every tag to tag a person's book, or is there an easier way to select them all?


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread. I tagged your books.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Adelle - I voted down the requested tags.
David - Tagged Picture Perfect, had already voted down "book"
Katie - Done
Helen - Three Sisters
Jen - The Forgotten Echo - Immortal Echoes
Michael - The Kingdom of the Bears

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## William Meikle

swolf said:


> I'd like to join in on this, but I'm a bit confused. Do I have to follow the link and click on every tag to tag a person's book, or is there an easier way to select them all?


Got you. Welcome to the thread.

When you get to a book page, hit "tt" - it brings up a tagging window and saves a lot of time scrolling etc.

And I'm caught up. (New sig too, but still links through to my author page)


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*:

KD Sarge (Kinde -print version had no tag choices)
belindaf
AmyJ
tjager12
Rhynedahll (new one)
AG
jenwylie (new one)
David N. Alderman (new one)

Caught up again 

If you haven't had the chance, please tag Flank Hawk  (Kindle + print).
See signature below. Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

swolf said:


> I'd like to join in on this, but I'm a bit confused. Do I have to follow the link and click on every tag to tag a person's book, or is there an easier way to select them all?


What Willie said. When you get to the tt window, you can either click on each one or highlight the whole group and drag and drop them into the box. Click save and you're done.

We also suggest that you only go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch all the active taggers.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your books SWolf. Welcome! Reciprocal tags appreciated.


----------



## Ruth Harris

all caught up!  Thanks all!

swolf:  I couldn't figure out how to tag your books.  Is there a secret?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ruth Harris said:


> all caught up! Thanks all!
> 
> swolf: I couldn't figure out how to tag your books. Is there a secret?


Here's a link to S Wolf's author central page.

http://www.amazon.com/S-Wolf/e/B004DDGL1M/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey

Think I'm now up to date


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up. Welcome to the weekend!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good evening all!

Tagged S. Wolf x3

That should get me caught up.


----------



## AmyJ

Just added...

Michael 
Patricia
Maria 
Ed

All caught up again!

http://www.amazon.com/Soul-Quest-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004OL26JY/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298236667&sr=1-6


----------



## Adelle Laudan

Added SWolf.  Nice covers btw, very eye catching.


----------



## swolf

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> What Willie said. When you get to the tt window, you can either click on each one or highlight the whole group and drag and drop them into the box. Click save and you're done.


Thanks. I'll catch up on the past six pages after the hockey game. ;-)

The reason I was asking was another tagging thread I'm involved in, people post links to their books, followed by a list of tags they want tagged, for example:

Amulet 2 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004CRSRD4/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

erotica, explicit sex, explicit erotica, time travel, time travel romance, voyeurism, invisibility, thriller, mystery, romance, sexy, adult fiction, amulet, alternate reality, couples erotica

Paranormal Erotica http://www.amazon.com/Paranormal-Erotica-ebook/dp/B004D4ZUP4/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1

erotica, paranormal, vampire, twilight zone, erato, wwi, isis, egyptology, adult fiction, short stories, couples erotica, comedy, violence, egypt, mythology

Thrillers http://www.amazon.com/Thrillers-ebook/dp/B004D4ZURW/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_3

thriller, mystery, serial killer, time travel, hitler, texas, hologram, hitchhiker, violence, child abuse, romance, sex, seduction, murder, future

That way, people can copy the tag list, bring up the page, hit TT, then paste them in. It's a lot quicker than having to click them all, and it ensures that the tags the author wants tagged are increased. (Since we can only tag 15 for each book.)

But I'm happy to join in. As I said, I'll catch up later. Thanks for all the tags!


----------



## Laura Lond

All caught up!!

I have a new paperback:



And here is the list of my previous books for those new to the thread:

My Sparkling Misfortune (The Lakeland Knight)

The Journey (The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres)
The Palace (The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres)
The Battle (The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres)

The Magic Bracelet

Thanks!!


----------



## Talia Jager

All caught up


----------



## Sybil Nelson

I've got everyone!


----------



## swolf

Ok, went back to page 430 and got all the links in text and signatures from there on. Here's a link to the books I've tagged:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao

If you don't see yours on there, let me know and I'll get it.

Thanks for organizing this.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

swolf said:


> The reason I was asking was another tagging thread I'm involved in, people post links to their books, followed by a list of tags they want tagged


A few people occasionally do that in this thread, but it's not common. A pity, since as you say it makes things much easier.

And just so I actually do what I say:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004OEINOI/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
vampire, 99 cents, drabble, drabbles, flash fiction, horror, short stories, monster, myth, supernatural

BTW: What other tagging thread are you involved in?


----------



## MiaHeart

All caught up with S.Wolf and Laura's new one.


----------



## Jamie Sedgwick

All caught up again. TY for the tags everyone!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Laura Lond said:


> I have a new paperback:


Tagged.  Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged Laura Lond's new paperback.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

swolf said:


> Ok, went back to page 430 and got all the links in text and signatures from there on. Here's a link to the books I've tagged:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao
> 
> If you don't see yours on there, let me know and I'll get it.
> 
> Thanks for organizing this.


The only one I saw of mine was Listen To Your Heart Kindle Edition. Here are the links again. Thanks.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## William Meikle

swolf said:


> Ok, went back to page 430 and got all the links in text and signatures from there on. Here's a link to the books I've tagged:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao
> 
> If you don't see yours on there, let me know and I'll get it.
> 
> Thanks for organizing this.


That link takes me to ther list of books that *I've* tagged


----------



## swolf

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The only one I saw of mine was Listen To Your Heart Kindle Edition. Here are the links again. Thanks.
> 
> Ariana's Pride
> Ariana's Pride paperback
> Catherine and the Captain
> Catherine and the Captain paperback
> Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
> Of Love and War
> Only In My Dreams
> Sweet Savage Charity


Margaret, I had gotten them all except for Catherine and the Captain paperback. Tagged that one now.


----------



## swolf

williemeikle said:


> That link takes me to ther list of books that *I've* tagged


Hmm, try this one:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/pdp/profile/A1MGFAF822BGAX?ie=UTF8&ref_=ya_56

Then click on one of the tags on the left and it should bring you to the books I've tagged.

If that doesn't work, let me know.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

SWolf - Paranormal Erotica, Amulet 2, Thrillers
Laura - The Journey

Thanks for the tags.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

swolf said:


> Margaret, I had gotten them all except for Catherine and the Captain paperback. Tagged that one now.


Okay, thanks.


----------



## Amyshojai

I got Laura's new book--and now I'm caught up.

best,
amy


----------



## HelenSmith

I have tagged all the books mentioned on pgs 440-447 - I had already tagged some but not all books by authors who have been here a while e.g. JM Pierce & Katie Salidas & Simon Woods & Maureen Miller so your numbers won't go up on those. I have tagged all books/authors that were new to me.

Thanks for tagging mine.
Helen


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged:

Laura Lond - got your new paperback.  I'd already tagged your other books.

Michael Wallace - I had tagged your other books, but missed The Kingdom of the Bears. Sorry. I tagged it now. 

S. Wolf, I tagged all of your books.

Thank you to everyone who has already tagged my books and thanks in advance to new taggers.

Karen


----------



## AmyJ

SWolf, I tagged all of your books now.  How did you bring up your tag history on Amazon?


----------



## MeloniePhillips

All caught up for this morning.


----------



## Staceywb

Caught up for the week!  Thanks for the tags!


----------



## JRTomlin

SWolf - Paranormal Erotica, Amulet 2, Thrillers
Laura - The Journey

For any newcomers here is my link and preferred tags:

http://www.amazon.com/Wings-of-Evil-ebook/dp/B004N627U8

fantasy, magic, kindle, 99 cents, female protagonist, young adult fantasy, young adult, epic fantasy, adventure, fantasy adventure, coming of age, kindle fantasy

Thanks for the tags.


----------



## Alain Gomez

I desperately need tags! I'll list off my works here and then will jump to the highly popular page 326 and tag everyone else. Thanks in advance:

(A Model Railway Man) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004N84UR4
(Short Story Collection) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004N62OW4
(Celebrity Space) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HD66P4
(Doctor Fleischer) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004PGNNKY
(La Ofrenda) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004H4XFCA
(Payroll) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004BA5672
(Takeover) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004MPRBGK
(The Sacrifice) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004BDOTVS


----------



## William Meikle

Alain Gomez said:


> I desperately need tags! I'll list off my works here and then will jump to the highly popular page 326 and tag everyone else. Thanks in advance:
> 
> (A Model Railway Man) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004N84UR4
> (Short Story Collection) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004N62OW4
> (Celebrity Space) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HD66P4
> (Doctor Fleischer) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004PGNNKY
> (La Ofrenda) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004H4XFCA
> (Payroll) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004BA5672
> (Takeover) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004MPRBGK
> (The Sacrifice) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004BDOTVS


Got them all Alain. Welcome to the thread


----------



## Amyshojai

Got all of yours, Alain, best wishes on all your titles.


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged them all Alan. Welcome to the thread. 

You can find mine here:

http://www.amazon.com/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Ricky%20Sides


----------



## Rhynedahll

This fine windy afternoon I tagged:

Alain Gomez x8


----------



## Alain Gomez

Lol.  Thanks guys.  I am trudging through the list!  May need a new mouse after this clicking extravaganza...


----------



## KerylR

All caught up.  Thanks!


----------



## Talia Jager

Caught up


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged--

Helen Smith x3 (already tagged 3 sisters)
Alain Gomez x8

all caught up...


----------



## Miriam Minger

Tagged today:

Donna Fasano 2
Sierra Rose 3
Jess Scott 2
David Daglish (latest 2)
Eric Christpherson 2
Kristie Leigh Maguire 5
Linda Welch 2
David Derrico 3
Jeffrey Hepple 6
Alain Gomez 4
Talia Jager 4

Would appreciate tagbacks, thanks! Here's a link as well for Blood Son by M.C. Walker, my thriller:

http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Son-ebook/dp/B0041VYNL6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298840848&sr=1-1

Miriam Minger


----------



## leedobbins

I'm all caught up!

Lee


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey

Caught the new ones that have been added after my last post.


----------



## DaveW

Caught up to this point.


----------



## kahuna

Alain Gomez
tjager 12
Jason G Anderson
S Wiolf
Raydad
Bnspier
belindaf
Jeremy D Brooks
Mary Ellen Hughs

I went to the amazon page for your books and tagged your books' product tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me "relationships," "love," "sexuality," "romance," "erotica," "psychology," "self help," "spirituality," "passion," "erotic," "sensual," "lovers," and "health."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## HelenSmith

Caught up again with all the books that were new to me today


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Michael got your Kingdom of the Bears; S. Wolf tagged all of yours.  Laura got your new paperback, and I'm going back to tag someone who had a bunch of books, but I wanted to write this first.  I wll be all caught up in 2 minutes.  Thank you guys for tagging back.


Linda


----------



## belindaf

Caught back up again. Thanks!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Alain got all of yours.  So, now I am all caught up.

Linda


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!
And here is a link to my new one, since still not in my sig. 
http://www.amazon.com/Found-vampire-romance-Lost-ebook/dp/B004P8K25Q
Thanks!!
Lori


----------



## William Meikle

Lori Devoti said:


> Caught up!
> And here is a link to my new one, since still not in my sig.
> http://www.amazon.com/Found-vampire-romance-Lost-ebook/dp/B004P8K25Q
> Thanks!!
> Lori


Got it Lori


----------



## swolf

AmyJ said:


> SWolf, I tagged all of your books now. How did you bring up your tag history on Amazon?


Thanks!

To bring up your tag history, log on and then click on 'Your Account' in the upper right corner. Scroll down to the 'Personalization' section and click on 'Your Public Profile'. That's the link you want to post if you want others to see it. (Don't use the 'Show all tags' link on that page because that seems to be a generic link for everyone.)


----------



## swolf

Tagged Alain Gomez's books.  I believe that catches me up.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Three Sisters
Forgotten Echo
Picture Perfect
Swolf x 3
The Journey (pb)
Alain x 8
Found


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Alain Gomez said:


> I desperately need tags! I'll list off my works here and then will jump to the highly popular page 326 and tag everyone else. Thanks in advance:
> 
> (A Model Railway Man) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004N84UR4
> (Short Story Collection) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004N62OW4
> (Celebrity Space) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HD66P4
> (Doctor Fleischer) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004PGNNKY
> (La Ofrenda) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004H4XFCA
> (Payroll) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004BA5672
> (Takeover) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004MPRBGK
> (The Sacrifice) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004BDOTVS


Got you tagged, Alain, and welcome.

We suggest that you only go back six pages and tag forward from there so that you catch all the active taggers.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Maria Romana

Woo hoo--caught up once again on the neverending thread. Thanks for any tags y'all can provide.

--Maria
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ in paper on Amazon
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ Kindle on Amazon


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you, Lori.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

Caught up again.


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Got everyone!


----------



## ericbt

Wow, 16 pages since I was last here, (a week ago).
Tagged:
Christopher Bunn (The Mike Murphy Files)
Kate Hamilton (A Symphony of Time)
MJAWare
bnapier
SheriLeigh
Jeremy D Brooks
aaronpolson (The House Eaters)
Rhynedahll (To End A War)
David N. Alderman (Picture Perfect)
Jason G. Anderson
Raydad
KD Sarge
belindaf
AmyJ
tjager12
HelenSmith
jenwylie (Forgotten Echo)
MichaelWallace (Kindom of the Bears)
swolf
Alain Gomez
Lori Devoti (Found, a vampire romance)


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Still caught up. I've tagged everyone.


----------



## Alain Gomez

Ok. Today I have tagged the last 6 pages along with 3/4 of that list back on page 300-something.  I will now be putting my right index finger on some ice.


----------



## MiaHeart

All caught up got the new ones.


----------



## Maria Staal

All tagged up again!

Shaun
S Wolf
Laura Lond - new title
Alain Gomez
Lee Dobbins

Thanks for the tags guys! 

Maria


----------



## DanHolloway

Please can I ask a really dumb question? I couldn't see an answer on the first few pages here or find it on Amazon - how do I create the first tags for my book? On lots of untagged books I see a "tag this product" section but not for a couple of mine - so how do I set the ball rolling? Do I need to go back to the book's details on kdp and do something there? 
Thanks for any tips and apologies for seeming like a dunce


----------



## Ricky Sides

DanHolloway said:


> Please can I ask a really dumb question? I couldn't see an answer on the first few pages here or find it on Amazon - how do I create the first tags for my book? On lots of untagged books I see a "tag this product" section but not for a couple of mine - so how do I set the ball rolling? Do I need to go back to the book's details on kdp and do something there?
> Thanks for any tips and apologies for seeming like a dunce


Dan,

Refresh the pages. That might make the tags available box show. To tag your own book you need to enter the desired tags in that box and separate them by a comma like this example:

fan, box, door, apple, grape

Next, click the add button beside the box.

You can post a link to your book here and add the list of desired tags. Someone will enter them on the page.

Welcome to the thread.


----------



## DanHolloway

Thanks, Ricky - I'm afraid no matter how many times I refresh I just can't see the tag section or box to enter them. I tried randomly clicking "tt" as well as I know that's a shortcut sometimes.

The page is
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Company-of-Fellows/dp/B004PLMHYC/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1298884995&sr=1-3

Actually, I think I may have just twigged - this is the Amazon UK page - and that's where I can't see tags for any of my books - is it the case that there aren't tags in the UK? Apologies for not figuring it out sooner!


----------



## Rhynedahll

DanHolloway said:


> Thanks, Ricky - I'm afraid no matter how many times I refresh I just can't see the tag section or box to enter them. I tried randomly clicking "tt" as well as I know that's a shortcut sometimes.
> 
> The page is
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Company-of-Fellows/dp/B004PLMHYC/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1298884995&sr=1-3
> 
> Actually, I think I may have just twigged - this is the page - and that's where I can't see tags for any of my books - is it the case that there aren't tags in the UK? Apologies for not figuring it out sooner!


Hi, Dan! Welcome to the thread.

Since I have not bought anything in the UK, I cannot tag there. I looked up your book in the US and can see the tag section fine, but there are no tags. I'll tag as soon as you throw up your tags here.


----------



## Adelle Laudan

Good Monday Morning~
Laura Lond  - 1 new
Lori Devoti  - 1 new
Helen Smith
Alain Gomez

All caught up. Have a great day everybody!


----------



## liam.judge

Hey everyone, i've been away from tagging for a while 'cause i was moving home but i tagged as much as i could today and i will get the rest tomorrow

today's list...

JR Tomlin
horse_girl (latest book)
Ruth Harris
J Melzer (all books)
stuartneild (all books)
Gertie: i added the 99 cent tag for you
Amy J
MiaHeart (latest book)
Michael Wallace (latest book)
Helen Hanson: i added the requested tags for you
Lucy kevin (latest book)
Adelle Laudan (all books)
Dave W (kindle and print)
Kate Hamilton
jenwylie
Sheila A Huggins: i added the requested tags for you
Mary Ellen Hughes
Christopher Bunn (latest book)
MJAWare (all books)
Sybil Nelson (paperback)
Tyler Nunnally (2 newest books)
bnapier
JenniHolbrook-Talty
Sheri Leigh
Jeremy D Brooks
aaron polson (latest book)
Kent Kelly
Rhynedall (latest book)
Jason G. Anderson
Raydad
KD Sarge


----------



## mamiller

Mornin' all!  

New ones for me are:

Alain G
Dan H - I have to wait till I get home to tag UK links (something flunky with this computer), but I will do so first thing.
Tjager
Ruth H
Shaun

Thank you everyone for your tags!


----------



## DanHolloway

Thanks, I'm slowly getting the hand of this and working my way steadily backwards


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Lori, got your new one.  Dan, welcome to the thread.  I'll check back and tag as soon as you have them up.  All caught up for today.

Thanks for reciprocating.

Linda


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Alain - x8
Lori - Found
Dan - I'll check back and tag yours as soon as you get some tags.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DanHolloway said:


> Thanks, I'm slowly getting the hand of this and working my way steadily backwards


Dan, the UK site frequently acts up. The US site is more stable for some reason.

We suggest you just go back six pages and tag forward from there. That way you'll catch all the active taggers. The various lists that have been created are all out of date.

Let us know when you're ready to be tagged. We stand with fingers poised and ready to click.


----------



## Amyshojai

DanHolloway said:


> Thanks, I'm slowly getting the hand of this and working my way steadily backwards


Dan, I added 3 tags: thriller, Dan Holloway, Oxford

That should get you started. *s* I didn't know what else to include but maybe now the "tt" box will show for you.


----------



## Raydad

All caught up! Tagged these today:

Ed_ODell 
swolf 
Shaun 
Staceywb 
Alain Gomez 
Miriam Minger (Blood Son)
leedobbins 
kahuna 
meromana 
liam.judge


----------



## HelenHanson

'Twas a fairly quiet weekend.  Thanks, all!



Adelle Laudan
tjager12
HelenSmith
David N. Alderman
Lori Devoti
swolf
MichaelWallace
Jason G. Anderson
Alain Gomez


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Monday morning tags:

Michael Wallace -- new one
SWolf -- x3
Laura Lond -- new one
Alain Gomez -- x8
Dan Holloway


----------



## MiaHeart

Caught up with Dan, found three there, I will check back later see if maybe there is more to tag.


----------



## Rhynedahll

MiaHeart said:


> Caught up with Dan, found three there, I will check back later see if maybe there is more to tag.


Ditto


----------



## JRTomlin

Welcome to the newcomers. I tagged Alain Gomez X8  and Dan Holloway. Dan, I'll check again later to see if you add more tags. 

Thanks for the tags, everyone.


----------



## Ruth Harris

Lori, got your new one.

Otherwise, all caught up.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

swolf: tagge them. Mind you, I write a mean erotic scene myself, but "Hitler" and "sex"? Do I even want to know?  
Laura Lond: new paperback 
Alain Gomez: all eight 
DanHolloway: there is a specialized UK thread. (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.0.html)

Caught up.


----------



## daveconifer

LOL.

Just tagged:

Helen Smith x 1 - 3 Sisters (awesome new covers!)

Swolf x 3

Jamie Sedgwick (Jordan Marshall) x 6

Amy Jones

Jen Wylie x 2

Here are my pages for easy tag access:

http://www.amazon.com/Wrecker-ebook/dp/B004IEA8GK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298606769&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Snodgrass-Vacation-ebook/dp/B002U0KXR8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298606804&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/Man-of-Steel-ebook/dp/B0017DPWO8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/eBully-ebook/dp/B001PBFEL8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Throwback-ebook/dp/B0013HJDNY/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/FireHouse-ebook/dp/B0013GSV9M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## David N. Alderman

Caught up! Welcome to the newcomers. 

By the way, for those that haven't already, can you vote down on *Book* and up on *Science Fiction* in my Black Earth titles (first two in my sig)?

Thanks!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Still caught up this evening.


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up!


----------



## Misha Crews

Hooray!  I'm finally caught up    

Welcome to all the new folks - it's great to see so many new books on the thread!  If you could take a moment to tag my books (below), it would be greatly appreciated.

Be back soon!

Misha


----------



## liam.judge

belindaf 

AmyJ

tjager12 

isaacsweeney's pub book  

Sharon Austin: i added the requested tags for you 

Adelle Laudan: i voted down the unwanted tags

Katie Salidas: tagged requested books and down-voted unwanted tags 

HelenSmith: tagged the u.s. version of your new book, didn't see any tags for it on amazon u.k. 

jenwylie: latest book

Lori Devoti: latest book

David N. Alderman: latest book

swolf

Laura Lond: latest book

Alain Gomez: all books
  
DanHolloway


----------



## JDChev

Caught up once again!

Thanks to all those that haven take the time to tag my books. It is very much appreciated!


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught the newbies from the last few pages.  Thanks for the reciprocity!


----------



## DanHolloway

That's 6 pages and more tagged 

Anyone with a moment, it would be lovely if you could tag
http://www.amazon.com/Songs-Other-Side-Wall-ebook/dp/B003LN1UBG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=digital-text&qid=1298996451&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.com/The-Company-of-Fellows-ebook/dp/B004PLMHYC/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_3

Thank you


----------



## Amyshojai

Dan, got your new one--but Company of Fellows still only has the 3 tags I added.


----------



## Rhynedahll

DanHolloway said:


> That's 6 pages and more tagged
> 
> Anyone with a moment, it would be lovely if you could tag
> http://www.amazon.com/Songs-Other-Side-Wall-ebook/dp/B003LN1UBG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=digital-text&qid=1298996451&sr=1-1
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Company-of-Fellows-ebook/dp/B004PLMHYC/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_3
> 
> Thank you


Tagged Songs. Already had tagged Company.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DanHolloway said:


> That's 6 pages and more tagged
> 
> Anyone with a moment, it would be lovely if you could tag
> http://www.amazon.com/Songs-Other-Side-Wall-ebook/dp/B003LN1UBG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=digital-text&qid=1298996451&sr=1-1
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Company-of-Fellows-ebook/dp/B004PLMHYC/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_3
> 
> Thank you


Got you tagged, Dan. In case you missed mine, here they are. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up again with:

Dan Holloway -- new one (Good luck!)


----------



## MiaHeart

Caught up with Misha and Dan's new one.


----------



## Talia Jager

All caught up


----------



## Raydad

All caught up. Added these:

David N. Alderman (voted down on "book")
Misha Crews 
DanHolloway


----------



## aaronpolson

Stopping in twice a day takes a little stress off the tagging.  Whew.

Thanks for the tags folks.


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up. By the way, for those that haven't already, can you vote down on *Book* and up on *Science Fiction* in my Black Earth titles (first two in my sig)? Thanks!

Also, something I've noticed but haven't really mentioned up to this point - some of you don't have Amazon author profiles set up. Amazon gives you the opportunity to include your author picture, a bio, import your blog and other things through their Amazon Author Central (https://authorcentral.amazon.com/gp/landing?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0)

If you haven't done so already, I would go in and get yourself set up. It's a great opportunity to post more about yourself as the author of your books so you can connect better with those who are visiting your book's pages. Just something I noticed.


----------



## Maria Romana

DanHolloway said:


> That's 6 pages and more tagged


Hey Dan,

Glad you found your way here! I gave you a few more tags to get you going on "Company"--the more, the better. And as you may have figured out by now, the tags don't show up for others until you've purchased something on the site, which is why you were having trouble with the UK tags. There's a separate thread here for UK tagging for those who've made the purchase.

Also, I wrote a couple articles about tagging, if you want some more basic info: Sell More Books with Amazon Tagging.

And with that, I'm all caught up again. Appreciate any tags from newbies.

--Maria
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ in paper on Amazon
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ Kindle on Amazon


----------



## Amyshojai

Looks like I'm still caught up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

meromana said:


> Hey Dan,
> 
> Glad you found your way here! I gave you a few more tags to get you going on "Company"--the more, the better. And as you may have figured out by now, the tags don't show up for others until you've purchased something on the site, which is why you were having trouble with the UK tags. There's a separate thread here for UK tagging for those who've made the purchase.
> 
> Also, I wrote a couple articles about tagging, if you want some more basic info: Sell More Books with Amazon Tagging.
> 
> And with that, I'm all caught up again. Appreciate any tags from newbies.
> 
> --Maria
> _Little Miss Straight Lace_ in paper on Amazon
> _Little Miss Straight Lace_ Kindle on Amazon


Good articles, Maria.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

I don't believe it--I'm still caught up.  Thanks everyone for the tags.  Time for some new books here.


Linda


----------



## leedobbins

I'm caught up once again, boy this thread moves fast!

Lee


----------



## Julia March

My apologies if this question is dumb. I admit I have not read all 450 pages of this thread! But how does one know what specific tags people would like to be tagged with?

Julia


----------



## Ricky Sides

They will already be tagged. Usually, it's just a matter of checking existing tags.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Dan Holloway, I tagged your new one as well.

Thank you all for tagging my books and thank you in advance to new taggers.  

Karen


----------



## DHammons

Tagged:

SheriLeigh
JenniHolbrook-Talty
Bnapier
Jeremy D Brooks
Kent Kelly
Jason G. Anderson
Raydad
Kate Hamilton
AmyJ
tjager12
Tyler Nunnally
HelenSmith
Jenwylie
Alain Gomez


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Tagged everyone on page 450.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Dan, I tagged both or yours tonight.

Caught up with everyone else. Thanks for the tags.


----------



## Guest

Phew! Tagged as many as I could before my eyes crossed!


----------



## Mary Pat Hyland

Finally caught up from pp. 442-here

I just reduced the price of _*3/17 * _  to *99 cents*, so would you please add that to my tag list and *vote down dantes inferno*. Thanks a million, all!

For newcomers, here's the list of tags for my U.S. & UK editions:
humorous fiction, irish, ireland, irish music, parody, upstate new york, st patricks day, ireland fiction, trad music, corned beef, humor, galway, irish musicians, kindle, 99 cents


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author

New ebook, _Oathen_, just hit the Kindle store and could use some love:

http://www.amazon.com/Oathen-Legend-Shanallar-ebook/dp/B004Q3RHB2

The first book, _The Wicked Heroine_:

http://www.amazon.com/Wicked-Heroine-Legend-Shanallar-ebook/dp/B003QCIQ1Y


----------



## Alain Gomez

Caught up.

Here are mine just in case for any new members:

(A Model Railway Man) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004N84UR4
(Short Story Collection) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004N62OW4
(Celebrity Space) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HD66P4
(Doctor Fleischer) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004PGNNKY
(La Ofrenda) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004H4XFCA
(Payroll) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004BA5672
(Takeover) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004MPRBGK
(The Sacrifice) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004BDOTVS


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up. Welcome new authors and new books by (what's a word for old which doesn't mean 'old'?) authors.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good morning folks!

Mike Attebery:

I tagged the three tags on your book On/Off. You might want to consider adding more. You can add up to 15.

Most of the tags on your book Billionaires, Bullets, Exploding Monkeys don't appear to have anything to do with it. (bbc, classic movie, doctor who, blu-ray, david tennant, etc.) Therefore, I did not tag them. If this is not an error, I'll be glad to go back and tag if they actually apply.

Mary Pat:

Voted down Dante's Inferno and added 99 cents.

Jasmine:

Tagged Oathen, The Wicked Heroine, The Map Dance, and In Mortal Memory. Sorry if I overlooked some of them before.


----------



## Misha Crews

Caught up with:

Dan Halloway - new book
Lee Dobbins
Mike Atteberry
Jasmine Giacomo - new book

See you soon!


----------



## mamiller

A day away, but caught up now.  I was surprised to find that I didn't have Valmore tagged. That has been addressed!!!  

Happy tagging to all!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Mike Attebery--if you add more tags let us know, got both of yours.
Jasmine got your new ones.

All caught up again.

Linda


----------



## Maria Staal

All tagged up again!

Misha Crews
Dan Holloway
Valmore Daniels
Attebery
Jasmine Giacomo

Thanks for the tags, Everyone!


----------



## aaronpolson

Mike, ditto what the others said about On/Off.  Otherwise, all caught up.  

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with new books from new and (not old) established authors!


----------



## Mary Pat Hyland

Thanks, Rhynedall!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

David N. Alderman: voted down book and sf
DanHolloway: both
Attebery: both
Jasmine Giacomo: new one


----------



## aaronpolson

Perfect timing on your book, Mary Pat!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  

Have got:

Aterbery
Jasmine Giacomo
Alain Gomez
aaronpolson


----------



## Sybil Nelson

I have tagged everyone. Welcome, newbies!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged you:

Atteberry -- x2
Mary Pat -- voted/downvoted tags you requested
Jasmine Giacomo -- x4


----------



## MeloniePhillips

All caught up with the new books and the new taggers.


----------



## Talia Jager

I'm caught up


----------



## ScottLCollins

I've been busy and haven't been able to get here in a while. Didn't realize it would be 15 pages waiting for me when I got back. Got my tagging done though. Whew! Here's my info for those who need it.

Here's my link: 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B002MKND3W/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Preferred tags:
cloning, scifi, thriller, dna, technothriller, 2012, mount zion, kindle, kindle authors, dna replication


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Tagged everyone on p451


----------



## mamiller

Thank you for the "Not old" comment, Amy!


----------



## Katie Salidas

Hey guys! I'm back for more tagging fun!! I'll start working my way backwards.

Quick links for my books - Please tag from the bottom. New tags added!!

Immortalis Carpe Noctem - Kindle

Immortalis Carpe Noctem - Print

Hunters & Prey - Kindle

Hunters & Prey - Print (Someone added tags like Zoe Winters, Anne Rice, etc.. those do not apply. Please don't tag those. Thanks!)

Karma & Melodies

Halloween Fantasies

House of Immortal Pleasures


----------



## Katie Salidas

Caught up with new books from 450+

DHammons
Attebery
Jasmine Giacomo, Author
Alain Gomez
Misha Crews
JDChev
DanHolloway


----------



## David N. Alderman

Welcome newcomers and congrats on everyone's new books. All caught up for now. 

If everyone could remember to vote DOWN on Books and UP on Science Fiction in my Black Earth titles (first two books in my sig), that would be awesome!

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Dan Holloway

caught up again - Katie, tagse done from the bottom up as requested


----------



## Ruth Harris

Dan Holloway x2
Mike Attebery x2
Jasmine got your new ones

Thanks for tags, everyone.


----------



## AmyJ

Caught up with tags again, last three pages.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I was gone all day but I'm caught up now.

Welcome to the newbies. Good luck with the new releases.

Here are mine if you need them. Thanks for the tags back. And please add 99 cents to Listen to Your Heart for kindle.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Company of Fellows
Songs
Attebery x 2
Jasmine x 4
2nd Chance Valentine


----------



## theaatkinson

I've been a bad baaad girl. I haven't visited in about 3 - 4 weeks and now I'm waaaaay behind. but i've started so it'll take me a while to go back a few pages. happily there are a lot I already got. why oh why did i let myself get behind?


----------



## Rhynedahll

theapatra said:


> I've been a bad baaad girl. I haven't visited in about 3 - 4 weeks and now I'm waaaaay behind. but i've started so it'll take me a while to go back a few pages. happily there are a lot I already got. why oh why did i let myself get behind?


Your book, Formed of Clay, which I presume is new, has no tags.


----------



## Misha Crews

Wow, I was so good today!  Checked in twice and this evening I only had one person to tag!  

Katie Salidas x7

Let's see if I can be as good tomorrow.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Misha, I think we're all getting smarter by checking in more often.  I only had one today--Dan, which I must have missed somewhere down the line.  All caught up.


Linda


----------



## Mary Pat Hyland

Caught up!
I sure hope the timing works, Aaron. 
*Sláinte!*


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author

Caught up with tags for:

Rhynedahll
Amy Shojai
Misha Crews
Liam Judge
JDChev
Aaron Polson
Dan Holloway
Gertie
MG Scarsbrook
Mia Heart
Talia Jager
Raydad
David N. Alderman
meromana
Ricky Sides
Linda S. Prather
leedobbins
Karen Fenech
David Hammons
Valmore Daniels
Mackenzie Morgan
Mike Atteberry
Mary Pat Hyland
D. A. Boulter
Misha Crews
Maureen A. Miller
Maria Staal
Andrew Ashling
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Sybil Nelson
Melonie Phillips
Scott L. Collins
Katie Salidas
Keith C. Blackmore
Ruth Harris
Amy Jones
AnneMarie Buhl
Scott Cleveland
theapatra (but Formed of Clay had no tags yet)

Whew. And thank you to everyone who has kindly tagged my books! I'll make a point to post regularly here and keep up.


----------



## Kate Hamilton

Happy to say am now up to date with all the tags.

Many, many thanks to those who continue to tag me.

Also tags in the UK are good!

Cheers,

Kate  US 

UK


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good morning everyone!

Kate Hamilton:

I tagged you book, Symphony of Time. Sorry I missed it before.
I also added a few tags to your other book that were new to me.


That should get me caught up for this morning!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Dan Holloway (latest book's)
Attebery
Jasmine Giacomo (new book and first book)
Kate Hamilton (u.s. and u.k. tags)


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

MIke - On/Off, Billionaires, Bullets, and Exploding Monkeys
Mary Pat - 99 cents up, dantes inferno down
Jasmine - In Mortal Memory, The Map Dance, The Wicked Heroine, Oathen
theapatra - Formed of Clay had no tags
Kate - some tags had been added to Blood Line - got those

Caught up for now.

Have a nice day,


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks so much for all who have tagged my books--and I'm all caught up (for the next 2 minutes or so, LOL!)


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey

Thanks for the tags. Just caught up on the recent ones that I missed.


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey

Thanks for the tags. Just caught up on the recent ones that I missed.


----------



## aaronpolson

Catching a few hit 'n misses here and there.  Right clicking and opening in a new tab is saving my life!  

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!
My new ones are...
Demon High Print edition...http://www.amazon.com/Demon-High-Young-Adult-Fantasy/dp/1456592602
Found...http://www.amazon.com/Found-vampire-romance-Lost-ebook/dp/B004P8K25Q
Some of you have probably tagged Found, but if you could hit Demon High too that would be great.
Thanks!
Lori


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Lori, 
Got your new one.


----------



## Raydad

All caught up. Tagged these today:

DHammons 
Valmore Daniels 
Attebery 
Jasmine Giacomo, Author 
Doomed Muse 
theapatra


----------



## Carol R

Okay. Are you guys and gals ready for the most idiotic question ever? How does one tag someone else's book? I want to do it too!
I'm really putting myself out there. Now I'm all vulnerable and babyish. But really, I've been a musician my whole life and now
I have this book thing happening to me. I need clear help.  
Tag: define please. My feeling is that these are the key words chosen to describe a book, then the book gets hooked up to other sites
where those key words appear. Am I close?
I know that I can discover all of this on my own but really, save me some time. I know this is simple.
I've been here in the Kindle Boards for about a week now and am totally enjoying it. I've made a few writer friends. Thrilled!
I wish the world got along as well as this diverse community of people do.
Thanks in advance for filling in the rudimentary bits I somehow missed while I was practicing piano.


----------



## HelenHanson

Thanks for all the fun times on this thread, but I'm going to bow out for a while. 

If anyone tagged me that did not get a heartfelt reciprocal tag, send me a message, and I shall remedy the injustice.  

All the best! See you all around the other threads!


----------



## Amyshojai

Carol R said:


> Okay. Are you guys and gals ready for the most idiotic question ever? How does one tag someone else's book? I want to do it too!
> I'm really putting myself out there. Now I'm all vulnerable and babyish. But really, I've been a musician my whole life and now
> I have this book thing happening to me. I need clear help.
> Tag: define please. My feeling is that these are the key words chosen to describe a book, then the book gets hooked up to other sites
> where those key words appear. Am I close?
> I know that I can discover all of this on my own but really, save me some time. I know this is simple.
> I've been here in the Kindle Boards for about a week now and am totally enjoying it. I've made a few writer friends. Thrilled!
> I wish the world got along as well as this diverse community of people do.
> Thanks in advance for filling in the rudimentary bits I somehow missed while I was practicing piano.


From another musician (piano, cello, voice) WELCOME! Just tagged your book. Yes, tags describe your book so that those searching for particular kinds of books more easily locate it. With amazon, the numbers of votes on a given tag potentially can raise your book on the lists--a very good thing.

Go to the amazon book page, hit "tt" which will bring up a blank box with list of existing tags below, highlight and drag/drop in the box, and hit "save." There! you've tagged somebody else's book.

This thread works on trust--folks come and go but the active folks who religiously tag can be found by going back about 6 pages and starting there. Welcome...and congrats on the book!


----------



## JDChev

All caught up again.

Thanks for the tags on mine


----------



## Jowitch21

been tagging again

many thanks to those who tag promise I will get round to everyone asap


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author

Caught up for:

Kate Hamilton
Shaun Jeffrey
Lori Devoti
Helen Hanson
J.O. Royston

btw, "catching up" means I tagged all of your books.  

Thanks much to those who've been tagging me too! I'm going to do what you guys are doing and pop in here regularly. It took me quite a while to tag all those books last night. Whew!


----------



## AG

Attempting to get the hang of tagging

thanks to those who have tagged me. I will get around to everyone


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged:

Carol Rich x1  Welcome to the thread!


----------



## David N. Alderman

Welcome to the newcomers!

I have a new one out. I combined the first two books in my Black Earth series and created a Double Pack.

http://www.amazon.com/Black-Earth-Double-Pack-ebook/dp/B004Q3RI3O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1299182453&sr=8-1

If you all could kindly tag it with - science fiction, fantasy, adventure, urban fantasy, gritty, edgy, apocalyptic, novel series, double pack

Also, if you haven't already, could you tag down *Book* and tag up *Science Fiction* in the two individual Black Earth books? (First two in my sig). Book is almost voted out of science fiction and then I won't really have to worry about it anymore. It's just because Science Fiction is hidden behind the fold, it sometimes doesn't get tagged.

Appreciated!  Happy tagging everyone.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with:

Lori -- new one
Carol R
David -- new double pack (good luck with it!)


----------



## Rhynedahll

Got David's new one!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Congratulations on the new releases. Welcome new thread members.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got yours, David!


----------



## mamiller

Carol R. is new for me.

Thank you from the bottom of my heart for everyone's tags!


----------



## MiaHeart

All caught up.


----------



## Dee Ernst

grabbed the last 5 pages...thanks for the tags back!


----------



## Carol R

Thanks for the info, Amy. I have gone ahead and tagged your books which look really great, btw.
I will get to as many of you as I can when I have a little extra time. I will be a loyal and committed tagger!


----------



## MiaHeart

I have a new one up for tagging everyone. Thanks in advance for the tags. 

Online


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Kate got yours; Lori got one of your new ones, had already tagged the other, and Carol you're tagged--Love the cover by the way.  I'm all caught up.  Thanks for tagging guys.


Linda


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Rhynedahll said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Kate Hamilton:
> 
> I tagged you book, Symphony of Time. Sorry I missed it before.
> I also added a few tags to your other book that were new to me.
> 
> That should get me caught up for this morning!


Ditto here.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Theapatra x 3
Demon High
Untethered
Online


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks bunches for the tags--all caught up and got the new books. G'night, folks!
amy


----------



## Carol R

Linda S. Prather Author said:


> Kate got yours; Lori got one of your new ones, had already tagged the other, and Carol you're tagged--Love the cover by the way. I'm all caught up. Thanks for tagging guys.
> 
> Linda


Thanks, Linda. I'm just getting started with the tagging thing. It's a great idea. Will do yours too. Glad you like the cover.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

All caught up again.

Easy link for my book for those new to the thread

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004OEINOI/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
Tags: horror, short stories, vampires, drabbles, 99 cents, flash fiction, indie author, vampire, monster, myth, supernatural, drabble


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Carol R and welcome.

Here are the links to mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Lori - Demon High print version, had already tagged Found
Carol - Untethered
David - Black Earth Double Pack
Mia - Online

Caught up for now.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good morning all!

Tagged Mia's new one. That should get me caught up!


----------



## KD Sarge

Wow! This thread moves. But I'm caught up.

Tagging does interesting things to my Amazon recs.

Welcome, slightly-newer-than-I-am peoples! My book is here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004AYDLTY/?tag=kbpst-20 , and I have changed my mind about de-emphasizing the orientation. Instead I've added "coming out" in hopes it will help the book get listed in the correct groups.

Here are the tags I'd like emphasized: sci-fi romance, action, indie author, sci-fi action, kindleboards authors, lgbt, fun, romance, science fiction, gay romance, relationships, 99 cents, teen, coming out

Now if you all will excuse me, I need to go ice my mouse hand.


----------



## bazmaz

What a brilliant thread and thanks to those who tagged me.

I will now do another few pages to catch up! Keep them going!

My books for tags - http://www.amazon.com/What-Ukulele-Players-REALLY-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=books&qid=1299246132&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/What-Ukulele-Players-REALLY-want/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1299246137&sr=1-1

Will aim to do a page or two of links each day!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Just tagged Barry and a number of others. Tagging in the early morning is best for me.


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up for now!

Here's the tags needed for my new one, the Black Earth Double Pack - http://www.amazon.com/Black-Earth-Double-Pack-ebook/dp/B004Q3RI3O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1299182453&sr=8-1

science fiction, fantasy, adventure, urban fantasy, gritty, edgy, apocalyptic, novel series, double pack

Also, if you haven't already, could you tag down *Book* and tag up *Science Fiction* in the two individual Black Earth books? (First two in my sig).

Thanks for the tags, everyone! Have a great Friday.


----------



## Maria Staal

All tagged up again!

Theapatra
Lori Devoti - new one
Carol R
David N Alderman - new one
Mia Heart - new one
Bazmaz

For the newbies the link to my book is:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004H1TDVU/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

My preferred tags are:
container ships, travelogue, containers, ships, pirates, time zones, unusual journeys, dolphins, round the world, travel, sea, shipping, maria staal

Thanks for all the tags, people! : )

Maria


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your new one, David. Good luck.

Bazmaz, we suggest you only go back six pages and tag forward from there. That way you'll catch all the active taggers.


----------



## DanHolloway

caught up with the ones I didn't already have 
Demon High
Black Earth double pack
Knight Errant
What Ukelele Players Really Want

I have one new book
http://www.amazon.com/Man-Painted-Agnieszkas-Shoes-ebook/dp/B004QGYH6M/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=digital-text&qid=1299248931&sr=1-5


----------



## mamiller

Caught up, but new ones for me were:

bazman - I love Ukes!
Joe Chiapetta
Dan, I went to tag yours but there were no tags.

Happy Friday all!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Dan,

Your new book has no tags. Please let us know when you tag it and I'll go back to add mine.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Carol R
David N. Alderman (latest book)
MiaHeart (latest book) ( i love your book covers and titles, i'll have to check 1 out soon) 
bazmaz (i tagged your book on amazon.com but i didn't see anywhere to tag on amazon.co.uk)
DanHolloway (i didn't see any tags for your new book)


----------



## Raydad

All caught up. Tagged these today:

Carol R 
Jowitch21 
AG 
KD Sarge 
bazmaz 
David N. Alderman (Black Earth Double Pack)


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up with everyone to here again


----------



## Amyshojai

Got BazMaz new books--welcome! (love ukes!)


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged:

Mia Heart -- new one

Bazmaz

-------------

Here are mine for anyone who needs them:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia

Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## JRTomlin

That'll teach me to take two days off tagging!

Dan Holloway I added the additional tags on yours (the old one)
Attebery X2 (but you might want to add more tags on the second one)
Mary Pat Hyland voted up 99 cents and down Dantes Inferno
Jasmine Giacomo, Author New one
Theapatra X5
David N. Alderman Got your new one
KD Sarge I used the tags you listed. Good luck with those; they look like a good choice.
Bazmaz X2
DanHolloway I don't' see tags on your new one.

All caught up, I believe.

For any newcomers here is my novel link and preferred tags:

http://www.amazon.com/Wings-of-Evil-ebook/dp/B004N627U8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1299266001&sr=1-1

fantasy, magic, kindle, 99 cents, female protagonist, young adult fantasy, young adult, epic fantasy, adventure, fantasy adventure, coming of age, kindle fantasy, female main character, teen

Thanks for the tags, everyone. Have a great day!


----------



## Sybil Nelson

I've got everyone except Dan who has no tags.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi folks!

Bazmaz, tagged your uke book. Welcome to the thread.


Dan Holloway, not to sound like a broken record, but your newest indeed still does not have tags.


----------



## aaronpolson

I won't break any records, but just say I'm up to date through 450.  See you all on the other side of the weekend (and I'll caught any weekend newbies then).

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## Mary Pat Hyland

All caught up!
Thanks for all the tags, plus voting up 99 cents and voting down dantes inferno.
Have a great weekend, all.


----------



## leedobbins

All caught up!

Thanks for tagging mine everyone!

Lee


----------



## Katie Salidas

Caught up again... I'm going to have to start hitting this post daily. Once a week gives my fingers a workout. LoL. 

Anyone who tags me, please remember tag from the bottom up. New tags are on the back end. Thanks!!


----------



## KatieKlein

All caught up!


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged--
CarolR
David Alderman--your new one
Dee Ernst--Hi, Dee!
Mia Hart--your new one
Bazmaz x2
Dan Holloway...you need to add tags

all caught up 

Thanks, all!


----------



## aaronpolson

Okay, I lied. I'm back with another little book to tag, my weird western



Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

Love the cover Aaron! Got you tagged.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Chuck Heintzelman

Wow, I didn't even know about tagging.

So I've added tags on one of my books so far: Freshly Ghost

Now, I'll work backwards and start tagging you guys.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Chuck, welcome to the tag-orama! Got your book tagged.


----------



## Chuck Heintzelman

Whew!  I can see this is going to be a marathon, not a sprint.

So far I've tagged:

Aaronpolson - Black Medicine Thunder
JRTomlin - Wings of Evil
MGScarsbrook - Poison in the Blood
Maria Stall - Time Zones, Containers and Three Square Meals a Day
David N. Alderman - Black Earth Double Pack
BazMaz - What Ukulele Players REALLY want to know
KD Sarge - Knight Errant
Margaret Lake - Ariana's Pride
Jason G. Anderson - The Vampire Drabbles

Will do more later.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your new one, Aaron. Good luck.

Welcome, Chuck. Got you tagged.

We suggest that you only go back six pages and tag forward from there. That way, you'll catch all the active taggers.


----------



## thejosh86

Wow, can't believe I just noticed this thread. Guess I had better get tagging, from six pages back that is.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the latest--caught up!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged the new folks, Chuck and Joshua. Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Chuck,

I tagged the book that had tags. The rest of yours don't have tags yet.

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Adelle Laudan

My newest release just went LIVE 

Please tag and I will catch up here after I stop bouncing off the walls *wink Only 99 cents!
http://www.amazon.com/Crucified-ebook/dp/B004QOAH2W/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC&s=digital-text&qid=1299290056&sr=1-9

Just in case I messed up and it's not added to my signature.


----------



## thejosh86

Whew, just finished tagging everything between pages 448 and now. Thanks to anyone who took the time to tag my book, and I'll check back regularly so I don't fall disturbingly behind.


----------



## alexisleno

Hi!

I am a new addition to the site and would like to participate in this. My book, Shifting Fate, is a fantasy story with a bit of romance, magic, etc. If you want to use the tags that are already there, that is fine too 

I'm going to go back six pages as suggested and start tagging myself here. This is a great idea!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Alexis and Josh, got you tagged and welcome.

Adele, your new one is tagged. Good luck.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up again.   Congratulations on the new release, and welcome to the new member of the thread.


----------



## alexisleno

Thanks Ricky. It takes a bit to catch up, I will probably try to catch up more in the morning


----------



## MiaHeart

All caught up, will check back with yours Dan to see if tags have been added.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got Alexis--all caught up. G'nite,  folks.


----------



## swolf

All caught up:

DanHolloway 
liam.judge 
Raydad 
Misha Crews
JDChev 
aaronpolson 
Valmore Daniels 
Attebery 
Jasmine Giacomo, Author 
Jan Hurst-Nicholson 
theapatra 
bazmaz 
leedobbins 
Chuck Heintzelman 
thejosh86 
alexisleno

My links and preferred tags:

Amulet 2 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004CRSRD4/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

erotica, explicit sex, explicit erotica, time travel, time travel romance, voyeurism, invisibility, thriller, mystery, romance, sexy, adult fiction, amulet, alternate reality, couples erotica

Paranormal Erotica http://www.amazon.com/Paranormal-Erotica-ebook/dp/B004D4ZUP4/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1

erotica, paranormal, vampire, twilight zone, erato, wwi, isis, egyptology, adult fiction, short stories, couples erotica, comedy, violence, egypt, mythology

Thrillers http://www.amazon.com/Thrillers-ebook/dp/B004D4ZURW/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_3

thriller, mystery, serial killer, time travel, hitler, texas, hologram, hitchhiker, violence, child abuse, romance, sex, seduction, murder, future

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## Laura Lond

Got my tagging duty done! 

Welcome to all the newbies. Here is a list of my titles for those who has not tagged me yet:

My Sparkling Misfortune (The Lakeland Knight)

The Journey (The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres)
The Palace (The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres)
The Battle (The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres)

The Magic Bracelet

Paperbacks:

My Sparkling Misfortune (Volume 1)
The Journey: The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres (Volume 1)
The Palace (The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres, Book 2)
The Battle (The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres, Book 3)

Thanks!!


----------



## Patrick Skelton

Need some tags on my novel, The Device.  See link in my signature.

Thanks!


----------



## kahuna

Skelton
Chuck Heinztleman
Thejosth86
Alexis Leno

Dan Holloway

Kate Hamilton

I went to the amazon page for your books and tagged your books' product tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me "relationships," "love," "sexuality," "romance," "erotica," "psychology," "self help," "spirituality," "passion," "erotic," "sensual," "lovers," and "health."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author

Caught up on:

Carol Rich
Jason G. Anderson
Barry Maz
Joe Chiappetta
David Alderman's new book
JR Tomlin
Katie Klein
Aaron Polson's "weird Western"
Chuck Heintzelman
Adelle Laudan
Alexis Leno
Laura Lond
Patrick Skelton
Kahuna
Sibel Hodge

Thanks again for all new tagging! I'll be baaack.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up again. Except for the books with no tags. Let us know as you add them.


----------



## Rick Chesler

Happy to tag exchange. And to read!

My new thriller kiDNApped just came out:
http://www.amazon.com/kiDNApped-ebook/dp/B004P8JOF0/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1


----------



## Ricky Sides

Rick Chesler said:


> Happy to tag exchange. And to read!
> 
> My new thriller kiDNApped just came out:
> http://www.amazon.com/kiDNApped-ebook/dp/B004P8JOF0/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1


Tagged.  Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tagged, Patrick and Rick. Welcome to the thread.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## alexisleno

All caught up to this point, got everyone on this page so far, trying to go back...haha

Thanks for the tagging everyone


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*:

Laura Lond (new one)
Alain Gomez
Lori Devoti (new one)
DanHolloway
Attebery (Kindle + print)
Jasmine Giacomo
Carol R
bazmaz
Chuck Heintzelman (only tagged one, others had no established tags)
alexisleno
Rick Chesler

Caught up again ! 

If you haven't had the chance, please tag Flank Hawk (Kindle + print). 
See signature below for links. Thanks!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

aaronpolson (new book)
Chuck Heintzelman
thejosh86
Adelle Laudan (new book)
alexisleno
Patrick Skelton
Rick Chesler


----------



## Amyshojai

Got Patrick and Rick tagged--all caught up!


----------



## Patrick Skelton

Thanks guys! Got a few more books that need tagged, then I'm going to spread the love and spend an hour or so tagging as many people as I can. What goes around comes around! Thanks so much!

http://www.amazon.com/Worlds-Greatest-Clean-Jokes-ebook/dp/B004LROP5O/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Worlds-Greatest-Clean-Jokes-ebook/dp/B004LB5A8G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1299337563&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Worlds-Greatest-Clean-Jokes-ebook/dp/B004MDLJPQ/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1299338232&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/Worlds-Greatest-Dessert-Recipes-ebook/dp/B004M8SVRK/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1299338256&sr=1-5

http://www.amazon.com/Worlds-Greatest-Asian-Recipes-ebook/dp/B004PLNKWK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1299338316&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Worlds-Greatest-Appetizers-Recipes-ebook/dp/B004L621QU/ref=sr_1_8?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1299338352&sr=1-8


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Patrick Skelton said:


> Thanks guys! Got a few more books that need tagged, then I'm going to spread the love and spend an hour or so tagging as many people as I can. What goes around comes around! Thanks so much!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Worlds-Greatest-Clean-Jokes-ebook/dp/B004LROP5O/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Worlds-Greatest-Clean-Jokes-ebook/dp/B004LB5A8G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1299337563&sr=8-1
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Worlds-Greatest-Clean-Jokes-ebook/dp/B004MDLJPQ/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1299338232&sr=1-2
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Worlds-Greatest-Dessert-Recipes-ebook/dp/B004M8SVRK/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1299338256&sr=1-5
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Worlds-Greatest-Asian-Recipes-ebook/dp/B004PLNKWK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1299338316&sr=1-1
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Worlds-Greatest-Appetizers-Recipes-ebook/dp/B004L621QU/ref=sr_1_8?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1299338352&sr=1-8


All tagged up.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Black Medicine
Freshly Ghost
Brainless
Crucified
Shifting Fate
Device
KiDNApped


----------



## rscully

Spent a few hours going back and tagging the new recruits! Thanks for everyone who has tagged mine as well! Appreciated!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up again.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged Patrick, Rick, and Alexis. 

Welcome to the thread!

All tagged up!


----------



## Karen Fenech

I missed a few and will be back to tag those.  I have tagged:

Jasmine Giacomo

Lori Devoti - Demon High

Carol Rich

David Alderman - your new two book combo

Mia Heart - new one

Barry Maz

Aaron Polson - new one

Chuck Heintzelman

Joshua Price

Thank you for also tagging my books.  I appreciate it. Thank you to all who have already tagged my books.

Karen


----------



## AmyJ

Welcome newcomers and welcome back to those who have posted since I arrived here. I saw/tagged lots of books I hadn't seen before.  All caught up again. 

I placed my amazon page link on my sig for easy access.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

theapatra: new one
Lori Devoti: new one
Carol R
MiaHeart: new one
bazmaz
David N. Alderman: new one
DanHolloway: can't see tags for the new one
Chuck Heintzelman
thejosh86
Adelle Laudan: new one
alexisleno
Patrick Skelton
Rick Chesler

Checked a few others. All caught up.


----------



## David N. Alderman

Thanks for the tags, everyone. All caught up for the moment... 

Also, if you haven't already, could you tag down Book and tag up Science Fiction in the two individual Black Earth books? (First two in my sig).


----------



## mamiller

New tags for me are:

Patrick - Your books made me contemplate getting some lunch!
Rick

Thank you for your tags


----------



## Chuck Heintzelman

Okay, I tagged another group:


Amy D. Shojai - Complete Kitten Care
Joshua Price - Captain Rescue in: Not Everything Brainless is Dead
H. Jonas Rhynedahll - Magician (The Key to Magic)
Ricky Sides - The Birth of the Peacekeepers
Adelle Laudan - Crucified
Alexis Leno - Shifting Fate
Mia Heart - Online
S Wolf  - Amulet 2
Laura Lond - My Sparkling Misfortune
Patrick Skelton - The Device
James N. Powell - Slow Love: A Polynesian Pillow Book

Eventually, I'll get through them all


----------



## MeloniePhillips

All caught up!


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

Wow.  I actually went to page 326 and tried to find the list of books before I came to the end of this thread and realized it wasn't necessary.

I've started tagging books from recent posts on this thread.  It seems like such a helpful idea, and I'm glad to help.

My husband, Richard Garfinkle has a fantasy novel, "Exaltations" for Kindle -- you can link to the Amazon page from the image in the signature of my posts.  Do you think maybe people could help tag it?  It's kind of esoteric and hard to classify, but some tags I've used or contemplated are:

allegory, alternate reality, apotheosis, chinese culture, esoteric, fantasy, fantasy adventure, god, goddess, knights, muse, parallel worlds, quest,  spirituality, symbolism,  taoism,  theurgy, time travel

Thanks so much.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Allessandra (love the name!), got "Exaltations" tagged. Welcome!


----------



## Debra Burroughs

I'm new to this thread, so I went back a ways and tagged these:

Patrick Skelton
Sibel Hodge
Jasmine Giacomo
DA Boulder
Rick Chesler
Ricky Sides
Margaret Lake
Alexis Leno
Terry Ervin
Liam Judge
Amy Shojai
SW Cleveland
R Scully
Rhynedahll
David Alderman
Amy Jones
Karen Fenech
Andrew Ashling
Maureen Miller
Chuck Heintzelman
Melonie Phillips

Please tag my book, CHICANA.  Either tag Romance, Suspense and Adventure OR all the existing tags you can.  THANKS EVERYONE!


----------



## mamiller

Gotcha Debra!    And thank you for the tags.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you Debra and welcome. Thanks for the tags.


----------



## thejosh86

Hello, thread! All caught up to this point, and thanks to everyone who has tagged my book.


----------



## alexisleno

Thanks taggers, I'm all caught up


----------



## DaveW

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Ed_ODell

I think I'm caught up again!

Welcome, all new authors! Wishing you the greatest success.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Afternoon all!

Tagged:

Alessandra Kelley 
Debra Burroughs
Doomed Muse -- New one


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your new one, Annie. Good luck.


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up with the last few pages of new books...

Great to have a lot of new "faces" on here, and thanks to everyone who has tagged my stuff (especially _Black Medicine Thunder_).

Happy tagging!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got "Doomed Muse" latest, and all caught up.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

Caught up again.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Dan - The Man Who Painted... had no tags. I'll check back later.
Aaron - Black Medicine..., had already tagged the others
Chuck - Freshly Ghost, The Death Gerbil, The Train Bandits - Fantastic Goulash didn't have any tags. I'll check that one later.
Joshua - Captain Rescue
Adelle - Crucified
Alexis - Shifting Fate
Patrick - The Device, World's Greatest:  Appetizers, Asian Recipes, Dessert Recipes, Clean Jokes - I, II, and III
Rick - Kidnapped
Alessandra - Exaltations
Debra - Chicana
Annie - A Heart in Sun and Shadow

Thanks for all the tags. Have a nice weekend.


----------



## 13treasures

New to kindleboards and excited about the possibilities! Time to start tagging!


----------



## Dee Ernst

Caught up again - enjoy the weekend everyone!


----------



## Carol R

Today's tags: (I'm trying to do ten new people a day until I catch up.)
Mackenzie Morgan
Jason Anderson
Ed_ODell
Doomed Muse
Dave W
Alexisleno
thejosh86
Debra Buttoughs
Alessandra Kelley
Melonie Phillips


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Chuck Heintzelman said:


> Okay, I tagged another group:
> 
> Amy D. Shojai - Complete Kitten Care
> Joshua Price - Captain Rescue in: Not Everything Brainless is Dead
> H. Jonas Rhynedahll - Magician (The Key to Magic)
> Ricky Sides - The Birth of the Peacekeepers
> Adelle Laudan - Crucified
> Alexis Leno - Shifting Fate
> Mia Heart - Online
> S Wolf - Amulet 2
> Laura Lond - My Sparkling Misfortune
> Patrick Skelton - The Device
> James N. Powell - Slow Love: A Polynesian Pillow Book
> 
> Eventually, I'll get through them all


I tagged your first three but the last one didn't have any tags. What would you like there?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

13treasures said:


> New to kindleboards and excited about the possibilities! Time to start tagging!


Got you tagged, Ethan. Welcome. We suggest you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Okay, I got all the newest members. Welcome!


----------



## thejosh86

All caught up for now!


----------



## Maria Staal

Wow, it was quiet for a while and now suddenly there are loads of new people. Welcome, Everyone! 

I'm all caught up.

Aaron Polson - new title
Chuck Heintzelman
thejoss86
Adelle Laudan - new title
Alexisleno
Patrick Skelton
Ricj Chesler
R Scully
Alessandra Kelley
Debra Burroughs
Doomed Muze - new title
13treasures

For the newbies the link to my book is:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004H1TDVU/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

My preferred tags are:
container ships, travelogue, containers, ships, pirates, time zones, unusual journeys, dolphins, round the world, travel, sea, shipping, maria staal
(If you press 'tt' on the book page, you can just copy and paste the tags in, without having to click them all individually.)

Thanks for all the tags, people! : )

Maria


----------



## ericbt

Kind of a slow week.  Only 9 pages since I was here last.

Tagged:
DanHolloway
MiaHeart (Online)
David N. Alderman (Down/Up, Double Pack)
Attebery
Mary Pat Hyland (Down vote)
Jasmine Giacomo, Author
theapatra (Formed of Clay)
Carol R
bazmaz
aaronpolson (Black Medicine Thunder)
Chuck Heintzelman
thejosh86
Adelle Laudan (Crucified)
alexisleno
Patrick Skelton
Rick Chesler
Alessandra Kelley
Debra Burroughs
13treasures


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Patrick Skelton (all books)
Alessandra Kelley
Debra Burroughs
Doomed Muse (new book)
13treasures (both books)


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good Morning folks!

Tagged Ethan Dempsey x2


----------



## Ricky Sides

Good morning everyone,

I tagged the new thread members. Welcome to the party.


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

Thank you very much, everybody.  We now have up to 4 apiece on our tags (Thanks!).

I have to admit, I hadn't realized tags were so important.  I thought of them as simply  friendly way to help classify books and make them easier to find.  To be honest, I'm still not too clear on what they are used for.

What is the etiquette of the tagging? Does one tag every book a person has listed?  May one use one's own discretion in which tags to place?  How soon before they show up on the Amazon page?  What does Amazon do with tags?  

So far I have tagged several I hadn't kept track of yet (but I'm sure when I get back to them I'll see I've already tagged them).  And also:

Ricky Sides, Birth of the Peacekeepers; Claws

H. Jonas Rhynedahll, Magician: the Key to Magic; Not Your Typical Scantily-Clad Virgin Sacrifice

Eric B. Thomasma, Sam and the Dragon; Seams 16: a New Home

Maria Staal, Time Zones, Containers, and Three Square Meals a Day

Joshua Price, Not Everything Brainless is Dead

and

Sybil Nelson, Prescilla the Great; Ain't No Sunshine; and Twin Shorts

I tried to tag Gregory Bresigr's finance book, but couldn't find where to on Amazon's page.

I plan to do more as I have time away from studies and child care.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Playing catch up today. Welcome to all the new taggers! Would love some tags on my two books.

The Merry-Go-Round, a romantic comedy

Mountain Laurel

Thanks!
~Donna~


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

Already got 'em, ma'am.  This is kind of fun.


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up--happy Sunday!


----------



## William Meikle

Debra Burroughs said:


> I'm new to this thread...
> 
> Please tag my book, CHICANA. Either tag Romance, Suspense and Adventure OR all the existing tags you can. THANKS EVERYONE!


Got you Debra

Welcome to the thread


----------



## William Meikle

Alessandra Kelley said:


> Already got 'em, ma'am. This is kind of fun.


And i got you too Alessandra

Welcome to the thread.

I'm all caught up again now.


----------



## Ruth Harris

Welcome to all the new taggers!

Aaron--new one
ChuckH x3 no tags on Goulash
The Josh
Adelle -- new one
Alexis
Patrick
Rick Chesler
RScully
Debra
EthanD x2

Good luck to all & thanks for the tags...
(all caught up...  for now!)


----------



## Amy Corwin

I could use a few tags for The Vital Principle (Second Sons Inquiry Agency Mystery) if you have time.

The top three tags are:
Historical Mystery
Mystery
British Mysteries

Thanks! and I'll be breezing through previous posts to do tagging, too!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Alessandra and Amy. Welcome. We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Ricky Sides

Amy Corwin said:


> I could use a few tags for The Vital Principle (Second Sons Inquiry Agency Mystery) if you have time.
> 
> The top three tags are:
> Historical Mystery
> Mystery
> British Mysteries
> 
> Thanks! and I'll be breezing through previous posts to do tagging, too!


Hi there,

Welcome to the thread. I tagged all versions of your books.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Adelle Laudan

Phew! All caught up I think. Thanks to all for tagging my new release. 
The Josh
aaronpolson - new
Katie Klein
Carol Rich
Barry Maz
David Alderman
Katie Solidas
Jasmine Giacomo
Patrick Skelton
scully
Debra Burroughs
Ethan Dempsey

Thanks again!  I hope you're all taking advantage of Read an Ebook Week! So many great titles for so little, and even some FREE. Check it out at Smashwords and Kindle.


----------



## JRTomlin

Welcome to all the newcomers!

Aaronpolson tagged your weird western 
Chuck Heintzelman tagged Freshly Ghost
thejosh86 tagged
Adelle Laudan tagged your new one
Alexisleno tagged
Rick Chesler tagged
Patrick Skelton X6
RS Scully tagged -- on The High Wizard of Sivinesh, you might want to ask the _misspelling of fantasy_ to be voted down and have the correct spelling tagged. Just a suggestion.
AmyJ tagged 
Alessandra Kelley tagged
Debra Burroughs tagged
Doomed Muse tagged your new one
13treasures tagged
Amy Corwin tagged all of them while I was at it



Alessandra Kelley said:


> What is the etiquette of the tagging? Does one tag every book a person has listed? May one use one's own discretion in which tags to place? How soon before they show up on the Amazon page? What does Amazon do with tags?


It is time consuming but tagging all the books listed is the courteous thing to do.

The number of times tags affects the order in which novels come up if you search on a certain tag term and thus increases your chance of sales. I normally use whatever tags are chosen but usually don't tag with another author's name which is considered a "no-no" or with vague terms like "great book". Hope that helps. 

Thanks for the tags! Slàinte mhòr!


----------



## Edward W. Robertson

Hey all, I'd love to join in. I could use tags for The White Tree and The Roar of the Spheres.

Now to wade in myself...start in from from six pages back, right?


----------



## William Meikle

Edward W. Robertson said:


> Hey all, I'd love to join in. I could use tags for The White Tree and The Roar of the Spheres.
> 
> Now to wade in myself...start in from from six pages back, right?


Got you Edward. Welcome to the thread


----------



## Ricky Sides

Edward W. Robertson said:


> Hey all, I'd love to join in. I could use tags for The White Tree and The Roar of the Spheres.
> 
> Now to wade in myself...start in from from six pages back, right?


I tagged all your books in your signature.  Welcome to the thread.


----------



## alexisleno

Again, thanks everyone for the tags 

I also tagged everyone that I hadn't already tagged since my last post! I don't know how you guys have time to list em all


----------



## MiaHeart

All caught up with the new books and new taggers.


----------



## Amy Corwin

I think I've caught up, too, and tagged everyone back to about page 7 or so.

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend!


----------



## Edward W. Robertson

Wow, thanks guys. Got through three pages so far...

Snagged a sample of Pale Boundaries, too, Scott Cleveland. I grew up in the Tri-Cities, myself.

Edit: And all caught up.


----------



## mamiller

I have added all of Amy's.


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

I tagged everyone on pages 451 and 452, then realized I was falling way behind, so I started on recent pages and am working backwards.  I've now done everyone currently on page 459 and 458.


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged the 2-3 new authors with 1-5 books each, and all caught up.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good afternoon all!

Tagged:

Amy Corwin x5
Edward W. Robertson x4

Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Edward W. Robertson said:


> Hey all, I'd love to join in. I could use tags for The White Tree and The Roar of the Spheres.
> 
> Now to wade in myself...start in from from six pages back, right?


Got you tagged and welcome.

You'll find my links in one of my posts along the way. It's easier than trying to get them through my siggy. One of these years, I'll get my siggy right.


----------



## Maud Muller

Always seem to be behind, but I'm working on catching up again. I tagged these today.

Maria Staal
Amy Jones
Lucy Keven (New one)
Mia Heart
Annie Bellet 
Adelle Laudan
James Melzer
Mary Pat Hyland
J. Rock
Jordan Marshall
Mel Comley
G. David Walker
Kate Hamilton
Jen Wylie
Mary Ellen Hughes
Christopher Bunn
Shaun Jeffrey
Aaron Polson
Barry Napier (Only one book has tags showing)


----------



## RChaffee

Good afternoon! I too would enjoy joining this awesome tagging list. Going back and tagging everyone for half a dozen pages or more. Will tag newcomers and regulars as they they post too.

Thx in advance, 

Here's my list for easy tagging

Fear, bizarre, armageddon, suspense, thriller, soul, Blood, bounty hunter, hero, kidnapping, paranormal, Strange, post-apocalyptic, Psychological, serial killer


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged.   Welcome to the thread. We suggest you go back about 6 pages and tag forward from that point in order to catch the active taggers.


----------



## William Meikle

RChaffee said:


> Good afternoon! I too would enjoy joining this awesome tagging list. Going back and tagging everyone for half a dozen pages or more. Will tag newcomers and regulars as they they post too.
> 
> Thx in advance,
> 
> Here's my list for easy tagging
> 
> Fear, bizarre, armageddon, suspense, thriller, soul, Blood, bounty hunter, hero, kidnapping, paranormal, Strange, post-apocalyptic, Psychological, serial killer


Got you. Welcome to the thread


----------



## Talia Jager

I was trying to catch up on tagging, but Amazon isn't keep tags today. I'll try again in an hour or two.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

RChaffee said:


> Good afternoon! I too would enjoy joining this awesome tagging list. Going back and tagging everyone for half a dozen pages or more. Will tag newcomers and regulars as they they post too.
> 
> Thx in advance,
> 
> Here's my list for easy tagging
> 
> Fear, bizarre, armageddon, suspense, thriller, soul, Blood, bounty hunter, hero, kidnapping, paranormal, Strange, post-apocalyptic, Psychological, serial killer


Got you tagged and welcome.


----------



## Hannah Holborn

Hi from a newbie!

Today I've tagged all of the books of:

M. Scarbrook
Linda Prath
Lori Devoti
Amy Shojai
Victorine Lieske
H.Jones R
J. Hurst
Rhynedehll
J. Wasserman
Steven Hawk
William Meikle
J.M. Pierce
Laura Land
Mark Adair
Karen French
Debi F
Mackenzie M.
Sidney W.
Tyler N
Marie M
and two for Harry S.


----------



## Amyshojai

Just got R Chaffee and Hannah Holborn's books...and thanks muchly for the tags back!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged *Left Standing.*  Welcome to the thread.


----------



## 28612

Want to know what this thread's done in the past week?

Here's what I've tagged:

S Wolf x3
Laura L's new pb
Alain x8
Dan H x2
Mike A x2
Jasmine x2
Carol R
David A's doublepack
Mia H's new
KD added coming out
Barry M x2
Mary Pat got your down&Up
Aaron's new (1st read 2 of your tags together to make "zombie buffalo" - book idea? ;-) )
Chuck H x4 (all that had tags)
Joshua P
Adelle's new 
Alexis
Patrick/Edward x7
Rick C
Alessandra/Richard
Debra
Annie B's new
Ethan S x2 (got your pbs - no tags yet on K versions)
Amy C x5
Edward R x4
R. Chaffee
Hannah H

Dan H, record's still broken &#8230; couldn't find any tags on "Man Who.,."

Thanks in advance for all tags on my list!

WIDOW WOMAN
http://www.amazon.com/Widow-Woman-ebook/dp/B00457VKIK

Any down votes on "contemporary" and "contemporary romance" much appreciated

Preferred tags:
western historical romance, romance, historical romance, fiction, western, relationships, ranch, 1880s, 19th century, wyoming, kindle, cowboy, cowboys, backlist ebooks, kindle authors

The rest of these are contemporaries:

http://www.amazon.com/Principal-Love-Seasons-Small-ebook/dp/B004C44NOY

http://www.amazon.com/Wedding-Party-ebook/dp/B004K1FICU

http://www.amazon.com/Gradys-Wedding-ebook/dp/B004K1FIB6

http://www.amazon.com/Almost-Bride-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58Z2

http://www.amazon.com/Prelude-Wedding-ebook/dp/B0044XUZ72

http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00457VKIA

http://www.amazon.com/The-Games-ebook/dp/B004BSH1TU

http://www.amazon.com/Rodeo-Nights-ebook/dp/B004CFBIO6

http://www.amazon.com/Not-a-Family-Man-ebook/dp/B004BDOVZW

http://www.amazon.com/Hoops-ebook/dp/B004CFBIPK

http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004BDP94E

http://www.amazon.com/Found-Groom-Place-Called-ebook/dp/B00457VKJY

http://www.amazon.com/Match-Made-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58V6

http://www.amazon.com/A-New-World-ebook/dp/B004DL0LDS

http://www.amazon.com/Heart-Remembers-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58U2

http://www.amazon.com/Rancher-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004BDOTYU

Thanks!

Pat McL


----------



## William Meikle

A favour? Would appreciate some love for the "lovecraftian" tag on THE INVASION. It's hiding below the fold at the moment

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HS4V8O/


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

All caught up with new books and new taggers (welcome!)


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

williammeikle said:


> A favour? Would appreciate some love for the "lovecraftian" tag on THE INVASION. It's hiding below the fold at the moment


William - any chance you could create a list of links to your books? (with preferred tags would be a bonus, but also extra work) I've only tagged a couple of your books because you don't have any direct links in your sig.


----------



## swcleveland

Edward W. Robertson said:


> Snagged a sample of Pale Boundaries, too,...


I hope you enjoy it, Edward!

Tagged:

Death Gerbil 
Train Bandits
Exaltations
Chicana
13 Treasures 1 & 2
Amy x 5
Edward x 4
Switch & Soul


----------



## William Meikle

Jason G. Anderson said:


> William - any chance you could create a list of links to your books? (with preferred tags would be a bonus, but also extra work) I've only tagged a couple of your books because you don't have any direct links in your sig.


The reason they're not directly in the sig is because there's too many of them for that  I thought it was simple for folks to go from my author page -- obviously not.

So, here they are. The tags are all there already, just tt and copy and paste

I've got something for everybody

Novels
______

Watchers: The Coming of the King
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO5UNC

Watchers: The Battle For the Throne
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004I1L5BK

Watchers Culloden!
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004LDLSEY

The Concordances of the Red Serpent
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004INHX96

Eldren: The Book of the Dark
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HILPPU/

Berserker
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004CRSQSU

The Midnight Eye Files: The Amulet
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0044KMNYI

The Midnight Eye Files: The Sirens
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00472O6PW

The Invasion
http://www.amazon.comdp/B003HS4V8O

The Valley
http://www.amazon.com/Tdp/B003HS4UHQ

Island Life
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003CYKQY6

Crustaceans
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003LBSJGM

The Road Hole Bunker Mystery
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003CC15OI

SHORT STORY COLLECTIONS
________________________

Whispers From the Darkside
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004EYSZCS

Variations on a Theme
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G8R064

Carnacki: Heaven and Hell
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0045UA7E0

Darkness Follows
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0046ZRKP8

The Chronicles of Augustus Seton
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HS5PLG

NOVELLAS
________

The Sleeping God
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004DERGOW

The Auld Mither
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G8R05U

The Copycat Murders
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HFS6EQ

Mostly Human (with Lockley, Nicholson and Savile)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G5Z3DE

SHORT STORIES
______________

Abominable
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0049P226W

The Haunting of Esther Cox
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZHVE7S

Brotherhood of the Thorns
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZHVE1E

Cold as Death
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0049U49BI

Ghost Writer
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZHVE5A


----------



## Gertie Kindle

williammeikle said:


> A favour? Would appreciate some love for the "lovecraftian" tag on THE INVASION. It's hiding below the fold at the moment
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HS4V8O/


Took care of it. Also voted down Silly Willy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You're all tagged, Hannah, and welcome.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Rhynedahll

Amyshojai said:


> Just got R Chaffee and Hannah Holborn's books...and thanks muchly for the tags back!


Ditto!


----------



## Misha Crews

Linda S. Prather Author said:


> Misha, I think we're all getting smarter by checking in more often. I only had one today--Dan, which I must have missed somewhere down the line. All caught up.
> 
> Linda


Linda, you are so much better at this than I am! I tagged three times in two days and then I was completely absent for five days, lol! But I'm all caught up through here. Got these folks tonight:

Kate Hamilton x2
Aaron Paulson - Black Medicine Thunder (must've missed this one; I'd gotten your others already)
Lori Devoti - got your print editions
Carol Rich x1
JO Royston
David N. Alderman - got your new one
Chuck Heintzelman - got Freshly Ghost
Joshua Price x1
Adelle Laudan - got your new one
Alexis Leno x1
Rick Chesler x1
Patrick Skelton x6
Alessandra Kelley x1
Debra Burroughs x1
Ethan Dempsy x2
Edward W. Robertson x2
Annie Bellet - got A Heart in Shadow
R. Chaffe x1
Talia Jager x2

Welcome newcomers! Any tags for my three books below will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

williammeikle said:


> The reason they're not directly in the sig is because there's too many of them for that  I thought it was simple for folks to go from my author page -- obviously not.


It's doable, just more convienient to do it via KB (since pages open in new tabs automatically). Got all your books tagged now.


----------



## ericbt

Ha! Back again for the second time today and only 2 pages to catch up with.

Tagged:
Amy Corwin
Edward W. Robertson
Doomed Muse (A Heart in Sun and Shadow)
RChaffee
Hannah Holborn


----------



## Sybil Nelson

All caught up! Welcome newbies!

Sybil


----------



## daveconifer

I can't believe how many I had to tag. I was only gone for a week.

Just tagged:

Edward Robertson x 4
Annie Bellet x 2
Alessandra Kelley (Garfinkle) 
RChaffee
Hannah Holborn
Josh Price
Amy Corwin x 5
Mia Heart
Debra Burroughs
Aaron Polson
Ethan Dempsey x 2
Carol Rich
Patrick Skelton x 6
Rick Chesler
Alexis Leno
RScully x 2 (could have sworn I had tagged these already)
Chuck Heintzelman x 3
KD Sarge
Ukulele
Annie George
Mike Atteberry (sorry about the spelling)
David Alderman x 1
Lee Dobbins x 1

[it's now the next morning and I just tagged the newest entries]

Arthur Slade's new one (US and UK)
T. D'amario x 4

Here are my pages for easy tag access:

http://www.amazon.com/Wrecker-ebook/dp/B004IEA8GK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298606769&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Snodgrass-Vacation-ebook/dp/B002U0KXR8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298606804&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/Man-of-Steel-ebook/dp/B0017DPWO8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/eBully-ebook/dp/B001PBFEL8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Throwback-ebook/dp/B0013HJDNY/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/FireHouse-ebook/dp/B0013GSV9M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Talia Jager

Phew! I got caught up! I tagged everyone in the last 10 pages if I hadn't tagged you before  See what happens when you don't peek in this thread for a few days! Thanks for the tag backs!!! Appreciate them.


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up--g'nite, taggers!


----------



## Arthur Slade

Have a collection of short stories that need some taggin'! : )

Amazon.US

Amazon.UK 

Just tag them with "horror, fantasy, science fiction, Short Stories, humor," The tags should already be up.

Thanks! And once again I have to catch up on tagging everyone else. It's a full time job!


----------



## TeresaDAmario

Ok, so this is my first time finding this Tag exchange, so I got started already.

Tagged the following:

Misha Crews X3
Jason G Anderson X1
ericbt X3
Sybil Nelson X4
David Conifer X6
tjager12 X2
Amyshojai X5
Arthur slade X7
Edward Robinson X4
Maureen A. Miller X3
Doomed Muse X5
Rhynedall X5
Eileen Muller X1
Ricky Sides X5
William Meikle - All listed
Pat McLin - All listed
Jason Anderson X1
SWCleveland
Gertie/Margaret X9

And I'm done for the nite.  I've done two pages worth.  My books, should you wish to run over and do the same for me, are all listed in my sig file with links straight to the books.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome new thread members. I've tagged your books. The paperback version of SheWolf had no tags, so I transferred them from the Kindle version.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good morning folks!

I'm getting an early start because I've a baby goat that I have to bottle feed because its mom abandoned it.

Tagged:

Arthur Slade's new one. Also voted down the tag "Fantsy". If you want that one, let me know.

Teresa D'Amario x4. Also voted down "Mance".


Till later


----------



## Maria Staal

All tagged up for today! 

Amy Corwin
Edward W Robertson
Hannah Holborn
Arthur Slade - new title
Teresa DAmario

Thanks for the tags , Everyone!


----------



## mamiller

I tagged all of Misha's.  I don't know how I missed them, but that's why I go back and double-check to be sure.
I tagged Arthur's new ones.
I tagged all of Teresa's (thank you for your tags!) 

Happy Monday!


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Arthur Slade said:


> Have a collection of short stories that need some taggin'! : )
> 
> Amazon.US
> 
> Amazon.UK
> 
> Just tag them with "horror, fantasy, science fiction, Short Stories, humor," The tags should already be up.
> 
> Thanks! And once again I have to catch up on tagging everyone else. It's a full time job!


Tagged!


----------



## Adelle Laudan

Wavin' hello to TeresaDAmario!
Welcome to the Kindle Boards.
I have all yours tagged/


----------



## alexisleno

Welcome newcomers! If you could tag the book in my sig when you get a chance it would be much appreciated!

Also, all tagged up to this point


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Amy Corwin
Edward W. Robertson
Doomed Muse (i checked and the tags i clicked on for your latest book are still there)
RChaffee
Hannah Holborn
william meikle: i checked and i'd already tagged the the "lovecraftian" tag)
Arthur Slade (short stories)
TeresaDAmario


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

Phew.  Have tagged for multi pages going back.

Thanks to JRTomlin for answering my dumb questions.

I have so far gotten most or all of the books listed of:

David N. Alderman
Jason G. Anderson
Thea Atkinson
Annie Bellet
Keith C. Blackmore (I know he said he's done tagging, but he was on the page and I figured I'd tag as part of paying it forward)
Debra Burroughs
R. Chaffee
Rick Chesler
Donna Clayton
Scott Cleveland
Dave Conifer
Amy Corwin
Misha Crews
Teresa D'Amario
Valmore Daniels
Ethan Dempsey
Dee Ernst
Terry W. Ervin II
Karen Fenech
Jasmine Giacomo
Kate Hamilton
Ruth Harris
Chuck Heintzelman
Sibel Hodge
Hannah Holborn
Dan Holloway
Mary Pat Hyland
Amy Jones
Margaret Lake
Adelle Laudan
Alexis Leno
Laura Lond
Patricia McLinn
William Meikle
Maureen A. Miller
Mackenzie Morgan
E. M. Muller
Sybil Nelson
Edward R. O'Dell
Melonie Phillips
Aaron Polson
Linda S. Prath
Joshua Price
H. Jonas Rhynedahll
Carol Rich
Edward W. Robertson
Katie Salidas
R. A. Scully
Amy Shojai
Ricky Sides
Patrick Skelton
Arthur Slade
Maria Staal
Eric B. Thomasma
J.R. Tomlin
G. David Walker

If you'd care to tag my husband's book in my sig (it's not mine -- I'm only a reader/artist!), tags that seem to fit well are: 

parallel worlds, alternate reality, symbolism, mythology, spirituality, quest, theurgy, knights, muse, apotheosis, god, goddess, esoteric, taoism, fantasy


----------



## Arthur Slade

Rhynedahll said:


> Tagged:
> 
> Arthur Slade's new one. Also voted down the tag "Fantsy". If you want that one, let me know.


Thanks for voting it down. I did, too, but not until this morning. It was a late night misspelling of fantasy. Of course now the book is the #1 fantsy seller on kindle!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got all of Teresa's and Arthur's new one. All caught up.


----------



## mamiller

Thank you so much for your tags, Alessandra.  Tagged you back!


----------



## aaronpolson

Good morning, all.  

Whew is right.  Tagged pages 459-460 this morning...

Thanks to everyone who has tagged my books.  Happy Read an E-book week!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

all caught up again.


----------



## Debra Burroughs

Just caught up on my tags.  I just tagged:
William Meikle
Misha Crews
Jason Anderson
Eric Thomasma
Sybil Nelson
Dave Conifer
Talia Jager
Arthur Slade
Teresa D'Amario
Maria Staal
Adelle Laudan
Alessandra Kelley
Aaron Polson

Please tag my book, CHICANA, if you have not already. I'd appreciate it if you would "See All Tags" and mostly tag the Romance, Suspense, and Adventure if possible. They show up last because they have the fewest tags because most people tag the first ones. THANKS!!!


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Got Theresa, Arthur, and Debra.


----------



## Talia Jager

Caught up this morning


----------



## Maud Muller

Finally caught up. Just tagged the following newbies or new books for "oldies"
Lori Devoti, Randy Wise, Carol Rich, Jasmine Giacomo, David Alderman, Jason Anderson, Barry Maz, Chuck Heintzelman, Joshua Price, Alexis Leno, S. Wolf, Edward Scarz, Rodney Skully, Richard Garfinkle, Ethan Dempsey, Amy Corwin, R Chaffee, Talia Jager, Hannal Horborn (Goulash needs tags) Aurthur Shades, Teresa D'Amaria, 
D.A. Boulter


----------



## Raydad

All caught up. Tagged these today:

aaronpolson (new one)
Chuck Heintzelman 
thejosh86 
alexisleno 
Patrick Skelton 
rscully 
Alessandra Kelley
Debra Burroughs
13treasures 
Amy Corwin 
RChaffee 
Eileen Muller
Hannah Holborn 
TeresaDAmario


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Teresa (welcome), Arthur (good luck with the new one) Debra (added requested tags).

Thanks to all who tagged me back.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Ethan - 13 Treasures Book One, Grain of Truth
Amy - I Bid One American, The Vital Principle, The Bricklayer's Helper, The Necklace
Edward - The Roar of the Spheres, When We Were Mutants, The Battle for Moscow, Idaho, The White Tree
R Chaffee - The Switch and the Soul
Hannah - Left Standing
Patricia - Voted down requested tags
Willie - The Invasion - lovecraftian
Arthur - Shades
Teresa - She Wolf, Dark Succession, Dreams and Desires, Tigress By The Tail

Caught up again. Thanks for the tags.


----------



## William Meikle

I'm caught up for today -- thanks for all the tags folks


----------



## bthrowsnaill

Wow, the scope of this thread is pretty incredible. It's going to represent a significant project for me to reciprocate, but... Here is the link to my book on Amazon. I'd appreciate tagging from any benevolent souls that are so inclined. Thanks.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004C44GF0


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your Hemlock...  book tagged. You only need go back about 5-6 pages to catch all the faithful taggers. *s*


----------



## Chuck Heintzelman

Tagged:

Sibel Hodge - Fourteen Days Later
Jasbine Giacomo - The Wicked Heroine
A. Boulter - Couresan
Rick Chesler - kiDNAapped
Terry W. Ervin II - Flank Hawk
Gregory Bresiger - Personal Finance For People who Hate Personal Finance
Scott Cleveland - Pale Boundaries
Rodney Scully - The High Wizard of Silvinesh
Karen Frensh - IMPOSTER
Amy Jones - Soul Quest
Andrew Ashling - A Dish Served Cold


----------



## mamiller

Tagged B. Throwsnaill, and three of Chuck's. (The last one I saw no tags?)

thank you for your tags, everyone!


----------



## William Meikle

bthrowsnaill said:


> Wow, the scope of this thread is pretty incredible. It's going to represent a significant project for me to reciprocate, but... Here is the link to my book on Amazon. I'd appreciate tagging from any benevolent souls that are so inclined. Thanks.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004C44GF0


Got you. Welcome to the thread. Just back up half a dozen pages or so, tag from there and keep going. That way you'll get all the active posters


----------



## thejosh86

All caught up for today!


----------



## bthrowsnaill

Thanks Amyshojai, mamiller, williammeikle, and thejosh86.  5-6 pages is going to be a lot easier to stomach than 400+.  Phew!  I should be able to dive in tonight and get that done.  Thanks again.


----------



## TeresaDAmario

Hi all, and thanks for all the tag clicks, and yeah, mance - not sure how that one got there on mine.   And Ricky, wow, hadn't realized the print version of SheWolf had no tags.  Thanks for adding them.   

Ok, Here's this charge's attempt to catch up.

Maria Staal
Adelle - X5 hey girl!  Imagine meeting you here!
Allessandra Kelly's husband 
Aaron Polson X4
DA Boulter X4
Debra Burroughs 
Randy Wise
Mackenzie Morgan X2
bthrowsnaill
Chuck H
TheJosh86
liam.judge
Donna Faz
Ruth Harris
Amy Corwin *waving*  Hi Amy! Fancy meeting you here!!!
JR Tomlin
Alexis Leno
Mia Heart

I'll do some more tonight, so I'm back 4 pages now.  Woohoo.  LOL. Lots to go, it appears!


----------



## Ruth Harris

tgged--

Amy x5
Edw Robertson
RChaffee
Hannah
Teresa x4
Alessandra
BThrowsnaill

all caught up for now...thanks, everyone, for the tags & welcome to the new taggers


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

Alessandra Kelley
Debra Burroughs
13treasures: both
Amy Corwin: new one
RChaffee
Hannah Holborn
Arthur Slade: new one
TeresaDAmario: all four
bthrowsnaill

Welcome to all newcomers.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Wow, I take the weekend off and a thousand new people join the thread!

Caught up with:

Willie -- voted on the tag you wanted
Edward W Roberts -- x4
R Chaffee
Hannah Holborn
Arthur Slade -- new one (congrats!)
Aaron Polson -- new one (good luck!)
Bthrowsnaill
Chuck Heintzelman -- x4
Joshua Price
Adelle Laudon -- new one (hope it does well!)
Alexis Leno
Patrick Skelton -- x7
Rick Chesler
Teresa DAmario -- x4
Allessandra Kelley
Debra Burroughs
Doomed Muse -- new one (good luck!)
13Treasures -- x2
Amy Corwin -- x5

--------
Here are mine for the newbies:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Hemlock and welcome to the thread.

Chuck, I missed some of your tags but I'm all caught up with you now.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Rhynedahll

Afternoon!

B Thrownail, tagged or had already tagged, not sure which.  Welcome to the thread!

Otherwise all caught up!


----------



## JDChev

All caught up again.

Thanks so much to everyone that has taken the time to tag my books!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Promise myself every time I will never miss another day--but I did.  All caught up again.  Hi to the newbies, and the oldies with new books.  Willie got your lovecraftian tag upped.
  
Oh, there were some fantastic new covers out there this time.

Thanks for tagging back!

Linda


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there folks,

I tagged Hemlock. Welcome to the thread.   Caught up to this point.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## alexisleno

Hi!

Thanks for the tags! I am all caught up to here.

  Is it weird that I actually like tagging?


----------



## Carol R

My next enstallment of ten tags per day:
Eileen Muller
Chuck Heintzelman
tjager12
Linda S. Prather
JD Chev
Andrew Ashling
Ruth Harris
Teresa D Amario
bthrowsnaill
William Meikle


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Shades
Teresa x 4
Hemlock


----------



## aaronpolson

Busy day - got the newbies on 460-461 since my last visit.


----------



## David N. Alderman

Wow, I step away from the thread for a day or two and the pages pile up. I'll make sure not to do that again. 

Thanks for the tags, everyone. I seem to be all caught up for the moment. Welcome to the newbies and congrats on the new titles.

If everyone who hasn't already could tag down *Book* and tag up *Science Fiction* in the two individual Black Earth books - first two in my sig - I would really appreciate it. Just a few more of those and *Science Fiction* will beat *Book* and then I shouldn't have to worry about it.


----------



## DHammons

I will be jumping off the tagging bandwagon until I get another title out (if I ever get another title out). Thanks for all the tags!!

Tagged today:

Attebery
Jasmine Giacomo
Carol R
Bazmaz
Chuck Heintzelman
thejosh86
Adelle Laudan
Alexisleno
Patrick Skelton
Rick Chesler
Rscully
Alessandra Kelley
Debra Burroughs
13treasures
Amy Corwin  
Edward W. Robertson
Rchaffee
Hannah Holborn
Arthur Slade  
TeresaDAmario
Bthrowsnaill


----------



## MiaHeart

All caught up for today.  Welcome to everyone new.


----------



## Chuck Heintzelman

Tagged:

Maureen A. Miller - Widow's Tale
Melonie Phillips - Her Last Christmas
Debra Burroughts - Chicana
G. David Walker - From a Far Land
Annie Bellet - A Heard in Sun and Shadow
Edward O'Dell - Three Minutes More
Ethan Dempsey - 13 Treasures
Dee Ernst - Better Off Without Him
Carol Rich - Untethered
Sybil Nelson - Priscilla the Great

The first one in my sig is new, but feel free to tag any of them


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your new one, chuck. Goodluck.


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Tagged Chuck.


----------



## Talia Jager

All caught up tonight!


----------



## TeresaDAmario

Ok from now on - Just assume I'm doing them all unless otherwise specified.  For instance Sybil's, she had 2 posts, one with a new book, one with the others.  I marked her once, and then later as "just the new one"


Melonie Philips
Ed_Odell
Ethan Dempsey
Dee Ernst
Carol Rich
Swolf
Laura Lond 
Kahuna
SybilHodge 
Rick Chessler
TWervin
Patrick Skelton
rscully
AmyJ
Andrew Ashling
mgscarsbrook
JDChev
Linda S. Prather 
SybleHodge - the new one.

Thanks so much for the tags!  I hope we can keep this up.  I'm slowly going backwards in the pages, so hope to get reasonably caught up in a few days.


----------



## Guest

Phew, I can't get over how quickly this list grows. Just got caught up.

If you haven't tagged my books, I'd really appreciate your help.

Preferred tags for "On/Off - A Jekyll & Hyde Story"
99 cents, college life, parkinson's disease, suspense, erotica, thriller, kindle thriller, romance, literary fiction, contemporary fiction, early onset parkinson's disease, romantic, sex, RIT, Rochester Institute of Technology

Preferred tags for "Billionaires, Bullets, Exploding Monkeys"
99 cents, college life, Seattle, Paul Allen, thriller, suspense, terrorism, action, adventure, humor, fun, new author, indie author, kindle, microsoft

Thanks in advance for all your help!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up again, but I'm sure there will be new arrivals when I get home from work this afternoon.  

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

Caught up again... for the next 3 seconds that is


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

bthrowsnaill
Chuck Heintzelman (new book)
sibelhodge (new paperback)


----------



## bthrowsnaill

I got started and found that the internet connection where I am is just too slow to tag at any reasonable speed.  I did tag Rhynedahll and aaronpolson.  I will continue in the evening.  I'd like to give a big thanks to those who have tagged me.


----------



## alexisleno

All caught up to here, too


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

It's amazing how quickly we fill up pages in this forum. I've been away four days and it looks like we've been through 8 pages since then!


----------



## mamiller

Just dropping in for a check, and it appears I'm up to date...which means you all need to get writing!!!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged Sibel's new paperback. That should get me caught up for this morning!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

David N. Alderman: checked, had already done so
sibelhodge: new paperback

All caught up again.


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up.  Thanks for the tags, and happy Tuesday!


----------



## Talia Jager

Caught up this morning. I'm going to try and check in twice a day when I can.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up this morning.


----------



## Raydad

All caught up. Tagged this one today:

bthrowsnaill


----------



## MiaHeart

Caught up for this morning.


----------



## JDChev

Caught up.

Thanks for tagging me


----------



## cblewgolf

Caught up...

I've added a few new tags so I'd appreciate some help 

http://www.amazon.com/Deep-Rough-ebook/dp/B004477XM8/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1297795283&sr=8-3

Thanks in advance...


----------



## BiancaSommerland

http://www.amazon.com/Rosemary-Entwined-Bianca-Sommerland/dp/0857154095/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1299612356&sr=8-1

I'm just starting out, but I'd really appreciate some tagging. I'll go through the thread and reciprocate.


----------



## TSOROZ

Hi guys!

Been busy writing for the last month or so and have been a bit of a hermit... but have just published a new novella/long story that I'd appreciate some taggies for...

I promise to return the favor and spend some time tagging those that came before me!

Thanks in advance for any support you can offer!

http://www.amazon.com/Candy-Says-Kill-Modern-ebook/dp/B004QTOQFG


----------



## William Meikle

TSOROZ said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Been busy writing for the last month or so and have been a bit of a hermit... but have just published a new novella/long story that I'd appreciate some taggies for...
> 
> I promise to return the favor and spend some time tagging those that came before me!
> 
> Thanks in advance for any support you can offer!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Candy-Says-Kill-Modern-ebook/dp/B004QTOQFG


Got it.


----------



## William Meikle

BiancaSommerland said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Rosemary-Entwined-Bianca-Sommerland/dp/0857154095/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1299612356&sr=8-1
> 
> I'm just starting out, but I'd really appreciate some tagging. I'll go through the thread and reciprocate.


Bianca

There's no tags there. Which ones do you want?


----------



## A. S. Warwick

I could do with a hand tagging my second novel, the first one having gotten a few people here having done it 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004P1J1NM


----------



## BiancaSommerland

Oh, shoot! Umm...menage, erotic, fairy tale...

I'll have to think up some more!



williammeikle said:


> Bianca
> 
> There's no tags there. Which ones do you want?


----------



## 28612

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Took care of it. Also voted down Silly Willy.


Me, too, to both


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Afternoon folks!

Tagged:

Chris Blewitt: new tags
Bianca Sommerland (Might want to add some more tags.)
T. S. O'Rourke 
A. S. Warwick: new book


----------



## BiancaSommerland

Thank you. Now to figure out how to add more tags.

Wait! Don't tell me. I'm sure I can figure it out! 



Rhynedahll said:


> Afternoon folks!
> 
> Tagged:
> 
> Chris Blewitt: new tags
> Bianca Sommerland (Might want to add some more tags.)
> T. S. O'Rourke
> A. S. Warwick: new book


----------



## aaronpolson

Just got T.S., Andrew x2...cheers!


----------



## 28612

Got:

Arthur x2
Teresa x4
B
Sibel's pb
Mike A - added tags
Chris B - added tags
Bianca
T.S.
Andrew's new

So, caught up for now ...

For newbies, my list:

WIDOW WOMAN
http://www.amazon.com/Widow-Woman-ebook/dp/B00457VKIK

Any down votes on "contemporary" and "contemporary romance" much appreciated

Preferred tags:
western historical romance, romance, historical romance, fiction, western, relationships, ranch, 1880s, 19th century, wyoming, kindle, cowboy, cowboys, backlist ebooks, kindle authors

The rest of these are contemporaries:

http://www.amazon.com/Principal-Love-Seasons-Small-ebook/dp/B004C44NOY

http://www.amazon.com/Wedding-Party-ebook/dp/B004K1FICU

http://www.amazon.com/Gradys-Wedding-ebook/dp/B004K1FIB6

http://www.amazon.com/Almost-Bride-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58Z2

http://www.amazon.com/Prelude-Wedding-ebook/dp/B0044XUZ72

http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00457VKIA

http://www.amazon.com/The-Games-ebook/dp/B004BSH1TU

http://www.amazon.com/Rodeo-Nights-ebook/dp/B004CFBIO6

http://www.amazon.com/Not-a-Family-Man-ebook/dp/B004BDOVZW

http://www.amazon.com/Hoops-ebook/dp/B004CFBIPK

http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004BDP94E

http://www.amazon.com/Found-Groom-Place-Called-ebook/dp/B00457VKJY

http://www.amazon.com/Match-Made-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58V6

http://www.amazon.com/A-New-World-ebook/dp/B004DL0LDS

http://www.amazon.com/Heart-Remembers-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58U2

http://www.amazon.com/Rancher-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004BDOTYU

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up.

Here are mine for the new taggers. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## thejosh86

All caught up for now!


----------



## bazmaz

Hey guys

I think the tagging is a great idea and have tagged lots of you. Keep them coming.

I have been away for a few days, so about to do a bit of catch up and will tag all over last couple of pages!

If you could return the favour, would be much appreciated

(no idea why my UK tags are so much lower than US tags, so both are linked below!)

Thanks in advance

http://tinyurl.com/627x36s
http://tinyurl.com/69jjmzn


----------



## BiancaSommerland

Okay, I've got the hang of it! Almost tagged everyone on this page and then I'll start from the beginning and make my way through. Thank you to everyone who's tagged me already!


----------



## Erick Flaig

Hi! Requesting some tag help (and I will tag you back!)

Call Me Ishmael is at:

http://www.amazon.com/Call-Me-Ishmael-ebook/dp/B0048ELM5Q

Any of these existing tags would be great, although humor would be best! Thank you!
end of the world(3)
fantasy(3)
fantasy romance(3)
hit man(3)
humorous fantasy(3)

blonde(2)
conspiracy theories(2)
girls with guns(2)
humor(2)
time travel(2)

99 cents(1)
no sexual content(1)
no swearing(1)
tough chick(1)


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Welcome to the new people!

Tagged:

Chuck -- new one
Sibel -- paperback
Cblewgolf -- new tags
Biance Sommerland
TSOROZ
AS Warwick


----------



## Gertie Kindle

BiancaSommerland said:


> Okay, I've got the hang of it! Almost tagged everyone on this page and then I'll start from the beginning and make my way through. Thank you to everyone who's tagged me already!


Bianca, we suggest you only go back six pages and tag forward from there. That way you'll catch all the active taggers and save your poor fingers for a worthwhile cause, like writing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caught up again.


----------



## BiancaSommerland

Oh, thank you! LOL!

I was rethinking that when I took a look at the pages I'd have to go through. That would take me weeks!



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Bianca, we suggest you only go back six pages and tag forward from there. That way you'll catch all the active taggers and save your poor fingers for a worthwhile cause, like writing.


----------



## TeresaDAmario

Slowly going backwards to catch up. 
Here's today's list so far


Joe Chiapetta
Lee Dobbins (and bought it - uh oh, you are in so much trouble now.  I'm a dog trainer)
Katie Salidas
Katie Kline
bazmaz
Maria Staal
Dan Halloway
Shaun
Lori Devoti (HI LORI!)
Jasmine Giacomo
Valmore daniels
Bleekness
theaptra
Mary Pat Hyland


----------



## wildwitchof

I'm working my way through the list on page 327 (THANKs for that, David), and here's mine. I just published in February for the first time. Thank you everyone for all the help here, and I'll spend the next few days catching up. It seems we update here as we go? I'll learn...

My book:

Gretchen Galway: Quick Study

Thanks--I've only been tagged twice so far!


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up...for the moment. If everyone who hasn't already could tag down Book and tag up Science Fiction in the two individual Black Earth books - first two in my sig - I would really appreciate it. Just a couple more of those and Science Fiction will beat Book and then I shouldn't have to worry about it.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## wildwitchof

David N. Alderman said:


> All caught up...for the moment. If everyone who hasn't already could tag down Book and tag up Science Fiction in the two individual Black Earth books - first two in my sig - I would really appreciate it. Just a couple more of those and Science Fiction will beat Book and then I shouldn't have to worry about it.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


OK, did it! I didn't know which other tags you liked, but I made sure to check SF and not Book. lol.

I've also tagged all listed on pg 327 of Fasano, Rose, Scott, Sides, Dalglish, Christopherson, Maguire & Welch. Phew!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there folks,

I've tagged all the new thread members. Welcome to the party.  

Caught up for the moment.

Have a great afternoon,
Ricky


----------



## Amyshojai

Just got the new books, welcome!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gretchen Galway said:


> OK, did it! I didn't know which other tags you liked, but I made sure to check SF and not Book. lol.
> 
> I've also tagged all listed on pg 327 of Fasano, Rose, Scott, Sides, Dalglish, Christopherson, Maguire & Welch. Phew!


Got you tagged, Gretchen, and welcome.

That list on pg 327 is very out of date. We suggest that you just go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch all the active taggers.


----------



## Michelle Muto

Whew!

I spent the entire afternoon tagging, but I got everyone.

I'm just starting out. I mean BRAND new (as of last night).

Tags please!

The Book of Lost Souls


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you tagged, Michelle--and that is a KILLER story description! Bravo! Makes me want to read it and betcha every YA lover will love it, too.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Michelle Muto said:


> Whew!
> 
> I spent the entire afternoon tagging, but I got everyone.
> 
> I'm just starting out. I mean BRAND new (as of last night).
> 
> Tags please!
> 
> The Book of Lost Souls


Congratulations on your new release.  I tagged it, and couldn't resist one clicking it.


----------



## Maurice X. Alvarez

Starting on page 1: I've tagged DonnaFaz, sierra and Ricky so far.  I'll tag more over the next few days until I catch up.


----------



## Michelle Muto

Aww! Thanks, Amy & Ricky! Words that make my heart sing!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Maurice X. Alvarez said:


> Starting on page 1: I've tagged DonnaFaz, sierra and Ricky so far. I'll tag more over the next few days until I catch up.


Thank you for the tags. I tagged your book. Here's a direct link for it.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004OEIWBC

You don't have to start on page 1. The thread has grown so large that we now suggest going back about 6 pages and then tag forward. In that way you'll catch the active taggers in a few days.

Welcome to the thread,
Ricky


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

When I don't miss a day or two this is actually fun.  Love seeing the new books and new people.  All caught up.  Chuck got your new one.  Teresa, love the wolf covers.  TS glad to have you back and welcome to all the newbies.  

Thanks for tagging.

Linda


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Banshee
Deep Rough
Rosemary
Candy Says
Warwick x 2
Ishmael
Quick Study
Lost Souls
Trouble/Thieves


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

I've got a new short story I'd like some tags on, please.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004R1Q9AS/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Tags: post-apocalyptic,nuclear war,apocolypse,end of the world,wasteland,atomic,short story,short stories,post-apocalyptic fiction,after the fall,fallout,post-apocalypse,apocalyptic fiction

My previous book:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004OEINOI/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Tags: vampire,horror,short stories,monster,myth,supernatural,flash fiction,drabbles,indie author,99 cents,drabble


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new one Jason.


----------



## alexisleno

Whew, all caught up for now. Jason, I like your new short stories cover! Very nice!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hey folks!

Tagged:

Erik Flaig
Gretchen Galway
Muto Michelle
Maurice Alvarez

Edit: And Jason's new one!

Should be caught up!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

alexisleno said:


> Whew, all caught up for now. Jason, I like your new short stories cover! Very nice!


Thanks, I was rather proud of it myself. Amazing what you can do with Photoshop filters


----------



## Harry Shannon

Mostly interested in tagging this one (especially hitting 99 cents)

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

and this one because dropped the price

http://www.amazon.com/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

But any and all tags on the other books also appreciated. Will be working my way back a few pages. Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got 'em, Harry. All caught up.


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Wow! Every time I drop into this thread, I kick myself for stopping by more regularly. Ok, time for a little tagging. I'd love some tags for my three books. Thanks much!

Tagged:
Maureen Miller
Chuck Heintzelman
Melonie Phillips
Richard Garfinkle
Debra Burroughs
Joshua Price
Alexis Leno
Annie Bellet
Edward O'Dell
Jonas Rhynedahll
Aaron Polson
Jason Anderson
Ethan Dempsey
Carol Rich
Maria Staal
Donna Clayton
Ruth Harris
Amy Corwin
Adelle Laudan
Tomlin & Daems
Edward Robertson
Mia Heart
R Chaffee
Talia Jager
Hannah Holborn
Misha Crews
Arthur Slade
Teresa D'Amario
Adrianne Brennan
D.A. Boulter
Randy Wise
B Throwsnaill
David Alderman
Mike Attebery
Erick Flaig
Gretchen Galway
Muto Michelle


----------



## Harry Shannon

Caught up. Thanks guys. Jason, the cover for "The Outsider" is pretty danged cool.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up again.

Welcome to the newcomers. Good luck on the new releases.

Here are mine and thanks for the tags back. Much appreciated.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## wildwitchof

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Got you tagged, Gretchen, and welcome.
> 
> That list on pg 327 is very out of date. We suggest that you just go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch all the active taggers.


Thank you so much! I'll definitely do that. It was like looking at Everest.

I'm tagging today's posters and will work my way back.


----------



## William Meikle

Busy day! 

Got all the newcomers and new books, and caught up again.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

Harry Shannon said:


> Jason, the cover for "The Outsider" is pretty danged cool.


Thanks. I was really happy I found the right picture, and then played around a bit in Photoshop to get the effect I wanted. I just wish it was a novel behind the cover, and not a short story


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Tagged Gretchen, Michelle, Maurice, and Harry.


----------



## MeloniePhillips

All caught up for now.


----------



## SJWrightAuthor

I've done Sybil, Jason and Melonie.  Working my way back as well.


----------



## TeresaDAmario

Gretchan Galway
Maurice Alvarez
Michelle Muto
Jason Anderson
Harry Shannon
OK, I have about 10 pages to my credit now, so think I'll just go forward from here on out.  Again, unless otherwise specified, all books in post were tagged.

SJWright
cblewgolf
Bianca Sommerland
TSoroz
A.S. Warwick
Erick Flaig

Hi Linda, and thanks so much. The new SheWolf print cover isn't in my sig file, but it's awesome! (thought that since this was kindle specific I prob shouldn't list it) 

http://www.amazon.com/SheWolf-Teresa-DAmario/dp/1936222485/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1299646045&sr=8-12

If y'all wanna tag it - feel free.  It looks sad and lonely out there. It's slowly becoming my 2nd favorite cover - with Tigress by the Tail being my favorite.


----------



## Mica Jade

Hi Everyone... I'm new to this. But I just tagged the following:

Gertie
Gretchen
Williammelkle
Jason
Sybil
Melonie
S.J.

I would appreciate any tags for my new release, Love's Rise

Thanks!


----------



## RChaffee

All tagged up! got about 12 pages behind me now, and thanks to all the people who have tagged me!


----------



## Harry Shannon

Please click all any reviews for "Behold the Child" as helpful, but especially this one here.

http://www.amazon.com/review/RA9ZD35HBED4N/ref=cm_cr_dp_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B003U4W7YU&nodeID=133140011&tag=&linkCode=

Thanks, sorry for the bother. Reviews have been hard to come by and it goes on sale for .99 as a promotion tomorrow. 
You guys rawk
Harry


----------



## TeresaDAmario

There are also classic romance authors as well, those who blazed the trail to allow female authors to become what they were.  At the time many of the classics were written, women were still not allowed to publish under their own names. Rumor has it, some of the biggest classics were written by the wives while their husband's took the credit.

But that changed.  I remember Kathleen Woodiwiss, Julie Garwood, and of course Nora Roberts.  For their time, the first two ladies changed the course of women's fiction.  And of course Nora Roberts, one of the most prolific and enjoyed authors of our time.  That would can put out 11 books in a year - and while they may not have the depth of some of the more classical authors, her fan base is violently thrilled with her work, both as Nora Roberts and JD Robb.  In the same list would be LaVyrle Spencer, or Danielle Steel (who typically writes more along the lines of tragedy than romance).  

Of course there's also Diana Gabaldon, the queen of time travel romance.
Or Christine Feehan, who's style has had to change with the times, but is considered the mother of vampire romance which is so popular today.  She opened the doors for such indomitable authors Sherrilyn Kenyon and JR Ward.  

I remember as a kid, reading voraciously every book my grandmother had.  She had an entire bookshelf filled with "harlequin romance".  With that, she also had the greek classics (I read the Aeneid on one Christmas vacation).  Sometimes I credit my grandmother with my love of reading.  When those vacation trips got boring, she always had a good book to read hanging on the back of a door with one of those funky shelves, or hidden in a closet.


----------



## TeresaDAmario

Well dang, that was supposed to be under Authors with Longevity.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,54066.msg953549/topicseen.html#msg953549

yes, it's definitely time for me to go to bed. LOL. Don't know how I messed that up!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good morning!

Tagged:

Mica Jade. Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Erick Flaig

Thank you all for all the tags.  I've gone back six pages and tagged each poster requesting it.  Do you also tag those checking in?  And how do you "tag down"?  Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

This thread fills up fast!

I've added new tags for Jason G. Anderson's short story; Eric Flaig; Michelle Muto; Maurice Alvarez; J.D. Chevaliere; Chris Blewitt; and A. S. Warwick.

Good luck.


----------



## mamiller

Wow! Good morning.  I found some new ones to tag today.  

Mica
R. Chaffee
E. Flaig
Gretchen
SJWright

thank you for your tags.  They're like little flowers.  (Okay, it's morning, I'm still bright and bubbly)


----------



## William Meikle

Tagged all the newcomers and new books for this morning. As ever, all reciprocal tags gratefully accepted.

Willie


----------



## alexisleno

I'd say tag everyone keeping updated as long as new posts.

Thanks for the tags and I'm all caught up to here.


----------



## Michelle Muto

Caught up again this morning.

It's much easier now that I'm caught up. Once a day check in should do it!


----------



## Talia Jager

All caught up!!! Tags back appreciated.


----------



## Sybil Nelson

I'm all caught up again.


----------



## BrentKnowles

Slowly catching up.

Here are a few of mine

Digital Rights http://www.amazon.com/Digital-Rights-ebook/dp/B004PLO5Y2
The End of the Road http://www.amazon.com/End-Road-ebook/dp/B0035RPFYQ/
John's List http://www.amazon.com/Johns-List-ebook/dp/B004PLNHIM/
From the Sea Short Story Collection http://www.amazon.com/Sea-Other-Tales-ebook/dp/B004PLNHX2/
A Ragman's Vow http://www.amazon.com/A-Ragmans-Vow-ebook/dp/B0047GMI5I/

Thanks
- Brent


----------



## BarbraAnnino

Arthur Slade said:


> Have a collection of short stories that need some taggin'! : )
> 
> Amazon.US
> 
> Amazon.UK
> 
> Just tag them with "horror, fantasy, science fiction, Short Stories, humor," The tags should already be up.
> 
> Thanks! And once again I have to catch up on tagging everyone else. It's a full time job!
> 
> I can't find any tags here.


----------



## William Meikle

BrentKnowles said:


> Slowly catching up.
> 
> Here are a few of mine
> 
> Digital Rights http://www.amazon.com/Digital-Rights-ebook/dp/B004PLO5Y2
> The End of the Road http://www.amazon.com/End-Road-ebook/dp/B0035RPFYQ/
> John's List http://www.amazon.com/Johns-List-ebook/dp/B004PLNHIM/
> From the Sea Short Story Collection http://www.amazon.com/Sea-Other-Tales-ebook/dp/B004PLNHX2/
> A Ragman's Vow http://www.amazon.com/A-Ragmans-Vow-ebook/dp/B0047GMI5I/
> 
> Thanks
> - Brent


Got them all Brent


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

B Throwsnail - Hemlock
Chuck - Pact of the Banshee, Fantastic Goulash and checked the others 
Jason - The Outsider
Chris - new tags on Deep Rough
Bianca - Rosemary Entwined
T S O'Rourke - Candy Says Kill
Andrew - Winter Wolves
Erick - Call Me Ishmael
Gretchen - Quick Study
Michelle - The Book of Lost Souls
Maurice - The Trouble With Thieves
S J Wright - The Vampire's Warden
Mica - Love's Rise
Harry - got the reviews
Brent - Digital Rights, End of the Road, John's List, From the Sea, A Rageman's Vow
Barbra - Circles, Opal Fire

Thanks for the tags. Have a nice day.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up this morning, got Barbra's 2 books that I'd missed.


----------



## BiancaSommerland

I've got half the tagging done...just three more pages to go!

Hope it's okay that I'm clicking on all the tags. I know some people specified certain tags, but I didn't have time to stop and double check.

Oh, and I did each book in the siggies unless otherwise specified...and sometimes I did it anyway!  

And thank you to everyone who tagged my book! I'm nearing the top of some categories already--that's good, right?


----------



## Raydad

All caught up. Tagged these today:

cblewgolf 
BiancaSommerland 
TSOROZ 
A.S. Warwick 
bazmaz (UK)
Erick Flaig 
Gretchen Galway 
Michelle Muto (nice cover)
Harry Shannon 
SJWrightAuthor (did not tag "spam")
TeresaDAmario (SheWolf)
Mica Jade
sibelhodge (My Perfect Wedding)
BarbraAnnino


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

cblewgolf: new tags
BiancaSommerland
TSOROZ
A.S. Warwick: new one
Erick Flaig
Gretchen Galway
Michelle Muto
Maurice X. Alvarez
Jason G. Anderson: new one
Harry Shannon
SJWrightAuthor: a tag 'spam'?
Mica Jade
BarbraAnnino

Reciprocal tags appreciated.


----------



## xtine

Good Morning,

I only have one book to tag, if you all would be so kind...

http://www.amazon.com/Blue-Valley-The-Elementals-ebook/dp/B004QWZBMK

romance
supernatural
elemental magic
Salinas
farming
world war 2
WW2
science fiction

Or just hit whatever boxes you see. Gracious thanks.

I'll go upward to tag back and let you know when I'm done.

X


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All tagged up for today:

Gretchen Galway
Michell Muto
Maurice X Alvarez
Jason G Anderson
Harry Shannon
SJ Wright
Teresa DAmario -- paperback
Mica Jade
Eric Flaig
Brent Knowles -- x5
Barbara Annino
Christine Rice

---------
For the new people, here are mine:
Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## alexisleno

Got all caught up with the newbies. Mine are in my sig, of course


----------



## Chuck Heintzelman

Tagged:

Brent Knowles - Digital Rights
William Meikle - Watchers: The Coming of the King
Mackenzie Morgan - A Shot in the Dark
Bianca Sommerland - Rosemary Entwined
Randy Wise - Buttermilk Moon
Gretchen Galway - Quick Study
S.J. Wright - The Vampire's Warden
Teresa D'Amario - SheWolf
Mica Jade - Love's Rise
R. Chaffee - The Switch and the Soul

I'm looking for either of the following to be tagged:

Freshly Ghost
Pact of the Banshee


----------



## xtine

Went 4 pages back.
I believe this makes me caught up?
Fingers hurt.

This is actually kind of a nice way to kill time.


----------



## Rhynedahll

For the early afternoon tag session:

Christine Rice x1
Brent Knowles x5
Barbara Annino x2

Of course, I appreciate all tags in return.


----------



## Guest

DonnaFaz said:


> I've recently discovered how important tagging is in product placement and I am looking for authors who would be willing to tag my book, The Merry-Go-Round. Here's a link --> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002ZNJL78
> 
> I would be happy to reciprocate on both electronic and print books. I've read that the choice of tags is important. Amazon allows each tagger 15 tags per product. I would prefer the use of: romance, chick lit, women's fiction, fiction, contemporary romance...or you could just check the boxes of the tags I already have. Let me know which tags you'd like for me to use when I tag your book!
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Modified to add: *New to the thread? Jump to page 326 where David has compiled a list of authors/books you should tag...then move forward reading/tagging the posts/books from pg 326 onward...then add your book to the thread, and check in often to tag any new comers.*
> 
> ~Donna~


No Problem, I just tagged your book.


----------



## Erick Flaig

Again, thanks for all the tags. I'm working on tag-backs to you all. I'm still not sure how to "down-tag" though. I checked out how close to the top "Call Me Ishmael" has risen (front page of 'girls with guns') I found this book still ahead of it in the 'humorous fantasy' category: _The Governor ~ Rod Blagojevich_

And you know, I'll bet it's funnier than mine. 

So I tagged it.


----------



## thejosh86

All caught up for now!


----------



## Carol R

How many tags until it starts to make a difference? What's your experience?


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up for this afternoon.

Welcome to the newbies. For those of you who are just now tagging my titles, could you skip tagging *Book* on any of my titles and instead make doubly sure to get *Science Fiction*? And if you have time, I'd love it if you could actually tag down on *Book*. Just a few more tags and *Book* will be lost under the fold and I won't have to worry about it rising above Science Fiction. 

Thanks for the tags everyone! Have a great Wednesday.


----------



## liam.judge

Erick Flaig: to down-vote a tag, just remove the tick from the tag box by clicking on it.
Carol R: I noticed tagging making a difference to my sales within the first month or so and my ranking improved

TAGGED...

cblewgolf: added your new tags
BiancaSommerland
TSOROZ
A.S. Warwick (latest book)
Erick Flaig
Gretchen Galway
Michelle Muto
Maurice X. Alvarez
Jason G. Anderson (latest book)
Harry Shannon (i agreed with the review also)
SJWrightAuthor
TeresaDAmario: she wolf book
Mica Jade (new book)
BarbraAnnino
xtine
Thundergeoff


----------



## JRTomlin

Welcome to the newcomes!

Tagged: 
Cblewgolf
Bianca Sommerlan
TSOROZ
A.S. Warwick 
Patricia McLinn voted down “contemporary” and “contemporary romance”
TeresaDAmario X4
Jason G. Anderson  -- new one
Mica Jade
Sibelhodge -- got your paperback
BrentKnowles X5
Xtine

Reciprocal tags are very much appreciated. Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Michelle Muto

Wow! A bunch of new ones cropped up this afternoon! All tagged!

David - tagged down Book


----------



## TeresaDAmario

Jeff
Sierra09
David Derrico

I was doing more, but I think the Amazon Tag system went down - it kept freezing and I was manually putting tags in for these three, but now it's not even showing tag interface, so I'll check back later for the rest of the folks on this page.


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up again...thanks!  Hope everyone's "hump day" went well.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome new authors. I tagged your books.


----------



## Chris J. Randolph

Been a long while since I've been in here (like 200 pages? Eeek!), and it seems like I've got plenty of catching up to do. 

If you'd be so kind, I could use a few more tags on my book, Stars Rain Down, and I'd really appreciate your help. If you're not in much of a clicking mood, feel free to copy-and-paste this list into the tags box.



> science-fiction, space opera, alien invasion, drmfree, indie author, science fiction, sci-fi, biotechnology, kindle book, kindle, creative commons


Thanks!


----------



## BarbraAnnino

TeresaDAmario said:


> Jeff
> Sierra09
> David Derrico
> 
> I was doing more, but I think the Amazon Tag system went down - it kept freezing and I was manually putting tags in for these three, but now it's not even showing tag interface, so I'll check back later for the rest of the folks on this page.


Same here, but I'm caught up! (Well, for the last 6 pages anyway


----------



## Amyshojai

Gee, go away to a lunch meeting with a co-author, and bunches of new books are born! congrats! and I gotcha tagged.


----------



## AmyJ

Greetings fellow taggers and welcome newbies.
I'm all caught up again and would love some tags from the newbs! I see there have been many to join since my last tag mission.  

Off subject - Michelle Muto, is your new YA more the speed of Harry Potter in maturity or is it more Vampire Academy?  I enjoy both, but I was just curious.


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

I think I may be all caught up. Have added Randy Wise, Christine Rice, G.W. Jeffries (Apolo Drakuvich), Barbra Annino, some others ...

Hi, David N. Alderman. I never tagged "book" on your books. I think it's an obnoxious tag, kind of like saying to a new mother, "My, that *is* a baby." I open all the tags on people's books and use my judgement on what suits them. It seems only fair, and better than just checking all the visible tags. I hope your book tag gets buried as you'd like.

My husband (Richard Garfinkle) also has a physics textbook (co-written with his brother), "Three Steps to the Universe: From the Sun to Black Holes to the Mystery of Dark Matter". Could people please tag it? The Kindle version is:

http://www.amazon.com/Three-Steps-Universe-Mystery-ebook/dp/B0028K303O/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

and the hard copy version is:

http://www.amazon.com/Three-Steps-Universe-Mystery-Matter/dp/0226283488/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1

suggested tags:

astrophysics, cosmology, dark matter, physics, quantum physics, science, black holes, history of science

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Evening Tag Session:

Chris J. Randolph
David Garfinkle

That should get me caught up.

I welcome any and all tags in return.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Outsider
Behold
Vampire's Warden
Love's Rise
Perfect Wedding (pb)
Barbara x 2
Blue Valley
Apolo
Three Steps


----------



## aaronpolson

Got you, AmyJ, along with any others I've not caught.  Thanks for the tags!


----------



## jenwylie

Hi Everyone!

I think I'm caught up again.. 

If you've a moment I have a new story on amazon

Banished
http://www.amazon.com/Banished-Tales-of-Ever-ebook/dp/B004Q9TX4A

Thank you very much everyone! Have a wonderful evening!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up again. Keep them coming.


----------



## Rhynedahll

jenwylie said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I think I'm caught up again..
> 
> If you've a moment I have a new story on amazon
> 
> Banished
> http://www.amazon.com/Banished-Tales-of-Ever-ebook/dp/B004Q9TX4A
> 
> Thank you very much everyone! Have a wonderful evening!


Got it tagged!


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged--
Sibel new one
cblewgold
bianca
txoroz
aswarwick
erickflaig
gretchen galway
michell muto
harry shannon
xtine
chris randolph

Welcome to the new taggers & thanks much for the tagbacks...caught up at least for now...


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Wow... 67 pages since my last visit.  I covered the last 6, and will keep up going forward.  Finally penned the final chapter of my latest, so I have more time now.

Favorite tag today:  were-tiger(37)

Thanks all,
Steve


----------



## Harris Channing

What a great idea...count me in!  I'm going to watch tv and tag, tag, tag!  Would appreciate others doing it for me!      But PLEASE DON'T tag THE DEMON IS IN THE DETAILS young adult, Imogen Rose, bonfire chronicles, historical fiction, portal or vampire.  None of these tags apply.  Who would do that, and why?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers and good luck on the new releases.

BTW, tagging something "book" "kindle" "kindle book" is actually a good idea. Using that as a filter eliminates all the DVDs, hardcovers and paperbacks which can put you higher up in a search.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up again.


----------



## swolf

All caught up:

Patrick Skelton 
Rick Chesler 
Patrick Skelton
rscully 
Chuck Heintzelman 
Alessandra Kelley 
Doomed Muse 
13treasures 
Amy Corwin 
Edward W. Robertson 
Eileen Muller 
RChaffee 
Hannah Holborn 
Arthur Slade 
TeresaDAmario 
cblewgolf 
BiancaSommerland 
TSOROZ 
A.S. Warwick 
bazmaz 
Gretchen Galway 
Michelle Muto 
Harry Shannon 
SJWrightAuthor 
Erick Flaig 
BarbraAnnino 
Thundergeoff 
Chris J. Randolph 
jenwylie 
Steven L. Hawk 
Harris Channing

I've added a new book and would appreciate these tags for it:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004QT6YBK

erotica, sex, explicit sex, romance, invisibility, thriller, voyeurism, adult fiction, amulet, couples erotica, girl next door, paranormal erotica, lesbian, young love, sweet romance

Links and tags for my previous books:

Amulet 2 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004CRSRD4/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

erotica, explicit sex, explicit erotica, time travel, time travel romance, voyeurism, invisibility, thriller, mystery, romance, sexy, adult fiction, amulet, alternate reality, couples erotica

Paranormal Erotica http://www.amazon.com/Paranormal-Erotica-ebook/dp/B004D4ZUP4/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1

erotica, paranormal, vampire, twilight zone, erato, wwi, isis, egyptology, adult fiction, short stories, couples erotica, comedy, violence, egypt, mythology

Thrillers http://www.amazon.com/Thrillers-ebook/dp/B004D4ZURW/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_3

thriller, mystery, serial killer, time travel, hitler, texas, hologram, hitchhiker, violence, child abuse, romance, sex, seduction, murder, future

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## swolf

BTW, for those of you not using all of your 15 available tags, you're not using this feature to its fullest extent.  You're spending a lot of time tagging here (I hope), and you could be getting so much more out of it.

Ok, lecture over.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged.


----------



## Harris Channing

I've done everyone on 465, 466 and up to this point on 467.


----------



## Guest

All caught up. Good luck everybody.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new folks, and all caught up. Reciprocacity muchly appreciated.


----------



## Laura Lond

Tagged all the new books!

Here is a list of my titles for those who has not tagged me yet:

My Sparkling Misfortune (The Lakeland Knight)

The Journey (The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres)
The Palace (The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres)
The Battle (The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres)

The Magic Bracelet

Paperbacks:

My Sparkling Misfortune (Volume 1)
The Journey: The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres (Volume 1)
The Palace (The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres, Book 2)
The Battle (The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres, Book 3)

Thanks!!


----------



## alexisleno

All caught up with newbies and oldies alike


----------



## bthrowsnaill

Tagged tonight:

David N. Alderman 
DHammons 
MiaHeart 
Chuck Heintzelman 
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' 
Sybil Nelson 
sibelhodge 
TeresaDAmario 
Doomed Muse 
Attebery 
Jason G. Anderson 
liam.judge 
alexisleno 
Joe Chiappetta
mamiller 
Andrew Ashling 
Raydad


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caught up again. Time to get in 1/2 an hour reading and then sleepy time. Night fellow taggers.


----------



## Talia Jager

All caught up this evening.


----------



## Maria Romana

Whew--all caught up again.

For any new or potential taggers, I put a link in my sig to the articles I wrote on tagging. They should answer a lot of your newbie tagger questions .

Appreciate any tags,
Maria
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ in paper on Amazon
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ Kindle on Amazon


----------



## Katie Salidas

Back again! I see some new books to tag! I'll get right on it.

For any of the new people, here's my link list. (Please remember to get the newer tags at the back) Thanks!

House of Immortal Pleasures

Halloween Fantasies

Karma & Melodies

Immortalis Carpe Noctem

Hunters & Prey


----------



## MiaHeart

All caught up for this evening, got the new ones and the new books.


----------



## BiancaSommerland

Amazon doesn't like me right now. Quoting this to remind me to try again tomorrow. Got half your tags.



Katie Salidas said:


> Back again! I see some new books to tag! I'll get right on it.
> 
> For any of the new people, here's my link list. (Please remember to get the newer tags at the back) Thanks!
> 
> House of Immortal Pleasures
> 
> Halloween Fantasies
> 
> Karma & Melodies
> 
> Immortalis Carpe Noctem
> 
> Hunters & Prey


----------



## Katie Salidas

Hit the last two pages. Will come back tomorrow to get more. 

Tagged so far - 
BarbraAnnino
Alessandra Kelley
swcleveland
aaronpolson
jenwylie
Ruth Harris
Harris Channing
swolf
Attebery
Laura Lond
alexisleno
bthrowsnaill
williammeikle
BiancaSommerland
Andrew Ashling
xtine
Chuck Heintzelman
Thundergeoff
Erick Flaig
thejosh86
Carol R
liam.judge
Michelle Muto
Doomed Muse
TeresaDAmario
Chris J. Randolph


For anyone tagging me, please get the newer tags at the back of the list, Thanks!


----------



## TeresaDAmario

ldenglish
EricC
Kristie Leigh MaGuire
half-orc
jesscscott
BarbaraAnnino
Allessandra Kelley
jenwyle
Steven Hawk  - yes, Were-Tiger is one of my favs too.  Course it's mine, that's why. LOL
Harris Channing
swolf's new one
alexisleno (though I wasn't sure what tags to use)


Ok, all caught up - think I got everyone.


----------



## Mica Jade

All caught up from where I started. 

Thanks to everyone who tagged Love's Rise!


----------



## Shane Jiraiya Cummings

Wow! I'm late to this party and working my way through the threads, tagging as I go! I love the good Karma aspect to all of this.

If anyone would be so kind, my recently published batch of Kindle ebooks need a good tagging (and maybe a spanking to get sales moving!). They are:

The Smoke Dragon - http://www.amazon.com/The-Smoke-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004JXVVUC/

Requiem for the Burning God - http://www.amazon.com/Requiem-Burning-God-ebook/dp/B004JU0XVI/

Shards - http://www.amazon.com/Shards-ebook/dp/B004JU1ZXI/

Apocrypha Sequence: Deviance - http://www.amazon.com/Apocrypha-Sequence-Deviance-ebook/dp/B004JU0ZJS/

Apocrypha Sequence: Divinity - http://www.amazon.com/Apocrypha-Sequence-Divinity-ebook/dp/B004K6MKT4/

Apocrypha Sequence: Inferno - http://www.amazon.com/Apocrypha-Sequence-Inferno-ebook/dp/B004KABFD2/

Apocrypha Sequence: Insanity - http://www.amazon.com/Apocrypha-Sequence-Insanity-ebook/dp/B004K1F0YQ/

Many thanks!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi Shane,

Welcome to the thread. I tagged your books.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Rhynedahll

Morning all!

Harris Channing: I had already tagged your books
S. Wolf: tagged new one
Shane Cummings x7


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

Caught up again!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

I was just whipping along this morning, tagging the newbies -- and welcome, by the way, and thinking wow, this isn't too bad today.  I actually got to 468 with a grin--only took me about 10 minutes today--and there was Shane.  Was it 7 books or 8?  I'm not sure, but I tagged them.  Welcome everyone and thanks for tagging back.

All caught up!

Linda


----------



## William Meikle

Shane Jiraiya Cummings said:


> Wow! I'm late to this party and working my way through the threads, tagging as I go! I love the good Karma aspect to all of this.
> 
> If anyone would be so kind, my recently published batch of Kindle ebooks need a good tagging (and maybe a spanking to get sales moving!). They are:
> 
> The Smoke Dragon - http://www.amazon.com/The-Smoke-Dragon-ebook/dp/B004JXVVUC/
> 
> Requiem for the Burning God - http://www.amazon.com/Requiem-Burning-God-ebook/dp/B004JU0XVI/
> 
> Shards - http://www.amazon.com/Shards-ebook/dp/B004JU1ZXI/
> 
> Apocrypha Sequence: Deviance - http://www.amazon.com/Apocrypha-Sequence-Deviance-ebook/dp/B004JU0ZJS/
> 
> Apocrypha Sequence: Divinity - http://www.amazon.com/Apocrypha-Sequence-Divinity-ebook/dp/B004K6MKT4/
> 
> Apocrypha Sequence: Inferno - http://www.amazon.com/Apocrypha-Sequence-Inferno-ebook/dp/B004KABFD2/
> 
> Apocrypha Sequence: Insanity - http://www.amazon.com/Apocrypha-Sequence-Insanity-ebook/dp/B004K1F0YQ/
> 
> Many thanks!


Got you Shane - Welcome to the thread

And I'm all caught up again.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Welcome to all the new authors!! My fingers are tired!  

Please tag me in return. Thanks.

~Donna~


----------



## jessicamorse

I want to join in, but I'm not sure what page to start from.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Alessandra Kelley's husband's book 
jenwylie (new book)
Harris Channing
swolf (new book)
Shane Jiraiya Cummings

Chris J. Randolph: already tagged


----------



## liam.judge

jessicamorse said:


> I want to join in, but I'm not sure what page to start from.


Hi, everyone new start's from six pages back to mke sure they get all the active taggers.


----------



## jessicamorse

liam.judge said:


> Hi, everyone new start's from six pages back to mke sure they get all the active taggers.


Wonderful, thank you. The first post suggested a page over 100 back and I was scared : )


----------



## DonnaFaz

Don't be scared, Jessica...just jump in and start tagging.

~Donna~


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Christine - Blue Valley
G W Jeffries - Apolo Drakuvich
Chris - Stars Rain Down
Alessandra - Three Steps to the Universe
Jen- Banished
Harris - The Demon Is in the Details, Yesterday's Indiscretion, Goldie and the Three Behrs
S Wolf - Amulet
Shane - The Smoke Dragon, Requiem for the Burning God, Shards, Apocrypha Sequence: Defiance, Divinity, Inferno, Insanity
Jessica - The Dating Game

Thanks for the tags. Have a nice day.


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

Thanks to everybody for tagging my husband's books.

I've added new tags for Maria Romana, Jessica Morse, Jen Wylie, Steven L. Hawk, Harris Channing, and Shane Jiraiya Cummings (love the subject matter -- Lovecraftian and silkpunk). I think I'm caught up now.

I'm continuing to toss in a request for tags for "Three Steps to the Universe: From the Sun to Black Holes to the Mystery of Dark Matter", the physics text my husband and his brother wrote. I'd also like to mention that it got another great review last week.  The Kindle version is:

http://www.amazon.com/Three-Steps-Universe-Mystery-ebook/dp/B0028K303O/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

and the hard copy version is:

http://www.amazon.com/Three-Steps-Universe-Mystery-Matter/dp/0226283488/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1

suggested tags:

astrophysics, cosmology, dark matter, physics, quantum physics, science, black holes, history of science


----------



## Michael Robertson Jr

Time to join the fun:

Please tag my book http://www.amazon.com/Regret-ebook/dp/B004M8S7WO/ref=dp_return_2?ie=UTF8&n=133140011&s=digital-text

I'm off to start on the backlog 

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged

Thundergeoff 
Chris J. Randolph 
jenwylie: new one
Harris Channing
Shane Jiraiya Cummings
jessicamorse
Alessandra Kelley

Caught up. Welcome to the new people. Reciprocal tags appreciated.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

mrobmedia said:


> Time to join the fun:
> 
> Please tag my book http://www.amazon.com/Regret-ebook/dp/B004M8S7WO/ref=dp_return_2?ie=UTF8&n=133140011&s=digital-text
> 
> I'm off to start on the backlog
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Michael


Got you tagged, Michael


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up, despite computer disasters and feeling stupid.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Tagged you, Michael. Great cover.

~Donna~


----------



## jessicamorse

Okay, I've done everyone (I think) back to page 460. Here are direct links for my tags. TIA

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004Q9TE7Q/

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004LLIIHG/


----------



## Beatriz

DonnaFaz said:


> I've recently discovered how important tagging is in product placement and I am looking for authors who would be willing to tag my book, The Merry-Go-Round. Here's a link --> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002ZNJL78
> 
> I would be happy to reciprocate on both electronic and print books. I've read that the choice of tags is important. Amazon allows each tagger 15 tags per product. I would prefer the use of: romance, chick lit, women's fiction, fiction, contemporary romance...or you could just check the boxes of the tags I already have. Let me know which tags you'd like for me to use when I tag your book!
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Modified to add: *New to the thread? Jump to page 326 where David has compiled a list of authors/books you should tag...then move forward reading/tagging the posts/books from pg 326 onward...then add your book to the thread, and check in often to tag any new comers.*
> 
> ~Donna~


How do I do this? I'm new and clicked on your link but didn't know how to tag your book. Help.


----------



## William Meikle

New today.

As ever, all tags welcome

Derek Adams is on the lam, framed for a strange murder and chased by a cult intent on getting their hands on the skin belt that writhes in Derek's pocket. When a firm of lawyers offers him a way out, he grabs it with both hands.

Then things really go to the dogs!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Just tagged William's new book. Congratulations on it.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got all the new ones--and welcome Shane, nice to *see* you here!


----------



## Talia Jager

All caught up this morning.
All tag backs are appreciated.


----------



## Guest

tjager12 said:


> All caught up this morning.
> All tag backs are appreciated.


No Problem!


----------



## BarbraAnnino

Tagged.

I just saw Glasgow was rated one of the most underrated cities in a Yahoo article. http://travel.yahoo.com/p-interests-38446701



williammeikle said:


> New today.
> 
> As ever, all tags welcome
> 
> Derek Adams is on the lam, framed for a strange murder and chased by a cult intent on getting their hands on the skin belt that writhes in Derek's pocket. When a firm of lawyers offers him a way out, he grabs it with both hands.
> 
> Then things really go to the dogs!


----------



## Michael Robertson Jr

Phew! This is a great way to spend my morning at work  

Many tags given thus far.


----------



## Raydad

All caught up! Tagged these today:

xtine 
Thundergeoff 
Chris J. Randolph 
Steven L. Hawk 
Harris Channing 
swolf (new book)
Shane Jiraiya Cummings 
jessicamorse 
mrobmedia 
Beatrice Brusic 
williammeikle (The Skin Game)


----------



## William Meikle

BarbraAnnino said:


> Tagged.
> 
> I just saw Glasgow was rated one of the most underrated cities in a Yahoo article. http://travel.yahoo.com/p-interests-38446701


It's a great place. I loved the five years I lived there.


----------



## Mica Jade

Caught up to this point. Congrats william on the new book - the cover is great!


----------



## Michelle Muto

Okay, caught up again. It really is easy if you do it daily. That first after noon was...long.

Can some of you bump up my Young Adult tag please? Much appreciated!


----------



## Jowitch21

A great big thank you to those who tag, just dropped in to say I am continuing so bare with me if I haven't got all your books yet


----------



## Victorine

Sorry I've been MIA from this thread for a while!  I got:

Michelle
Mica
Dan
Barbara
GW
Beatrice
Jessica
Bianca

I'll come back and catch up more.  

Vicki


----------



## Katie Salidas

Back again! I got through two pages last night but I still see some new books to tag! I'll get right on it.

For any of the new people, here's my link list. (Please remember to get the newer tags at the back) Thanks!

House of Immortal Pleasures

Halloween Fantasies

Karma & Melodies

Immortalis Carpe Noctem

Hunters & Prey


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

All caught up again!

Favorite tag today:  breasts    

Thanks all,
S.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

williammeikle said:


> New today.
> 
> As ever, all tags welcome
> 
> Derek Adams is on the lam, framed for a strange murder and chased by a cult intent on getting their hands on the skin belt that writhes in Derek's pocket. When a firm of lawyers offers him a way out, he grabs it with both hands.
> 
> Then things really go to the dogs!


Got it. Congratulations.


----------



## alexisleno

I'm also caught up for today. Also, if you don't know what to tag on my book, tag everything there!  I only have 15 tags, I believe


----------



## Ruth Harris

Tagged--
Steve Hawk
Harris C x3
SWolf  new one
Mica Jade
Shane Cumings x7
mfobmedia
jessica morse
gw jeffries
barbra annino

all caught up and many thanks for the tags back.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged for today:

Shane Jiraiya Cummings
Mrobmedia
Jessica Morse
Beatrice Brusic
Thundergeoff
Chris J Randolph
Alessandra Kelley
Jen Wylie
Harris Channing
Swolf
Willie


----------



## JDChev

Caught up again


----------



## Arthur Slade

Caught up!


----------



## David N. Alderman

Michelle Muto said:


> Okay, caught up again. It really is easy if you do it daily. That first after noon was...long.
> 
> Can some of you bump up my Young Adult tag please? Much appreciated!


Bumped Young Adult for you, Michelle.  Hope it helps.

All caught up for the day. Welcome to the newbies.

The second book in my sig, _Black Earth: The Broken Daisy_, needs *Science Fiction* voted up and *Book* voted down - if you get a chance. Looks like book managed to get buried in my first title, which is what I wanted. 

Thanks for the tags everyone! Almost to the weekend!


----------



## Dan Ames

Slowly figuring out how to do this!


----------



## Ricky Sides

jessicamorse said:


> I want to join in, but I'm not sure what page to start from.


Hi there,

I tagged your book. Here's a direct link for the other taggers.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004Q9TE7Q/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Just go back about six pages and tag forward. That way you'll catch the active taggers in a couple of days.



daniamore said:


> Slowly figuring out how to do this!


I tagged your book. Welcome to the thread.

I also tagged a couple of other new books. Welcome to those authors as well. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## leedobbins

I'm caught up! I have a new one out, if you guys would tag it that would be great:

http://www.amazon.com/Wanna-Adopt-Adopting-Before-ebook/dp/B004QTOIZE

Thanks!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged. Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones, congrats!


----------



## Rhynedahll

For this evenings tag session:

Jessica Morse x2
William's new one
G. W. Jefferies
Dan Dawkins

And yes, if there is any doubt, I would appreciate tags!  

Edit: Phase Two:

Dani Amore
Lee Dobins, new one


----------



## KerylR

Caught up again, phew!


----------



## thejosh86

All caught up thus far for today, cheers!


----------



## taufour

You are great you just explained how to do it to someone who hadnt a clue -- that is so worth a tag (considering I have a heroine that is so chick lit set in a sci fi novel!)
VJ WAKS
TGAU4
HAMMERSPACE


----------



## Ricky Sides

taufour said:


> You are great you just explained how to do it to someone who hadnt a clue -- that is so worth a tag (considering I have a heroine that is so chick lit set in a sci fi novel!)
> VJ WAKS
> TGAU4
> HAMMERSPACE


Welcome to the thread. I tagged your books.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Banished
Harris x 3
Amulet
Shane x 7
Regret
Jessica x 2
Beyond Snows
Skin Game
Death by Sarcasm
Adopt a Dog
taufour x 2


----------



## wildwitchof

Phew! If I got RSI from tagging you all, I can't imagine what it was like to write it. So impressive.

Here's what I tagged so far:
Robertson
Miller
Bellet
Kelley/Garfinkle
Shojai
Rhynedahll
M. Lake
E. Muller
Chaffee
Sides
Meikle (!!wowza)
Jager
Holborn
J. Anderson
Pat McLinn (wowza again!)
Cleveland
M. Crews
Eric Thomasoma
Leslie DuBois/Nelson
Conifer
Slade

..... This only got me to page 460 but I've been quickly tagging the newcomers, just didn't write them here.

Thank you all for this. I went from 2 checks to a couple dozen overnight. My sales went from one to 5 per day, but that may have been a fluke. Here's hoping it isn't. Did others experience similar results? Forgive me if this is in the thread already.


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged Taufour.


----------



## Rhynedahll

taufour said:


> You are great you just explained how to do it to someone who hadnt a clue -- that is so worth a tag (considering I have a heroine that is so chick lit set in a sci fi novel!)
> VJ WAKS
> TGAU4
> HAMMERSPACE


Tagged. Welcome to the thread!


----------



## jessicamorse

Wow, this thread moves fast. Got the updates and feel a sudden need to adopt a puppy.


----------



## LB Gschwandtner

Hi Everyone:

Just tagged the list below (and anyone not on it, I had already tagged before).

Would appreciate tag backs for the new title Foxy's Tale which should show up in my siggy below (I hope).

Thanks!

Channing
Wolf
Attebery
Lond
Leno
bthrowsnail
Lake
Jager
Salidas
Heart
Sommerland
D'Amario
Jade
Cummings
Rhynedahll
Anderson
Meikle
Clayton
Morse


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Welcome to the newcomers. I've tagged you all.

Tagged the new releases and good luck with those.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back. This is the best tagging thread ever.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up--again.


----------



## Mica Jade

Caught up from this morning.

Thanks for all the tag backs.


----------



## alexisleno

Got everyone that posted since I last caught up, again!

Thanks for the tags


----------



## Harris Channing

Caught up to this point.  Have done page 465-here!  

Great site and thanks for the tags...please continue.  But PLEASE DON'T tag THE DEMON IS IN THE DETAILS young adult, Imogen Rose, bonfire chronicles, historical fiction, portal or vampire.  None of these tags apply.  Who would do that, and why?


----------



## Victorine

All caught up.  Thanks so much for the tag backs!!

Vicki


----------



## Rhynedahll

LB Gschwandtner said:


> Hi Everyone:
> 
> Just tagged the list below (and anyone not on it, I had already tagged before).
> 
> Would appreciate tag backs for the new title Foxy's Tale which should show up in my siggy below (I hope).
> 
> Thanks!


Done!


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

Hi, Harris Channing. I just checked to see if I had tagged "The Demon is in the Details" with any of the tags which you protested, and was relieved to see I hadn't.

I'm not sure how weird tags get going, although not reading the descriptions may be a part of it. I suspect in your case the young adult one may be because of the youthful prettiness of the figure in the cover art. Another thing is if a book has no tags, Amazon usually posts a suggested list of tags based on godknowswhat algorithm, which sometimes people just check. Then, once a tag is there, I've noticed that sometimes taggers just keep checking it. They mean well, but this is how sometimes books have a ton of generic tags like kindle, kindle book, ebook, book, etc.

Basically, the tags which are visible from the first view will get a very high number of tags, but the others will be neglected. This is why I always read a book's description and open all the tags before I check them (assuming I haven't read the book already).

Good luck with those tags.

(Once again, a plug for my husband's physics book, "Three Steps to the Universe: From the Sun to Black Holes to the Mystery of Dark Matter") The Kindle version is:

http://www.amazon.com/Three-Steps-Universe-Mystery-ebook/dp/B0028K303O/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

and the hard copy version is:

http://www.amazon.com/Three-Steps-Universe-Mystery-Matter/dp/0226283488/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1

suggested tags:

astrophysics, cosmology, dark matter, physics, quantum physics, science, black holes, history of science, galaxies


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

Caught up again.


----------



## Michelle Muto

Caught up - again.

I could still use the Young Adult tags bumped up, please! (thanks David!)

And as a dog person, I'm really liking the dog books!


----------



## Kavita Nalawde

Morning everyone
I am a new here. Coffee @ 4:00 is my debut book and would appreciate your help and would reciprocate the same.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004D4YK1E

Best wishes
Kavita


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged.   Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Kavita and welcome.

We suggest that you just go back about six pages and tag forward from there so you catch all the active taggers.

*Allessandra*, you may not want book, kindle or kindle book on your tags, but there is value to those tags and I want them on mine. I don't have book, but kindle and kindle book are important for filtering out dvd's hardcovers and paperbacks.

Thank you.


----------



## liam.judge

jessicamorse said:


> Wonderful, thank you. The first post suggested a page over 100 back and I was scared : )


No prob, welcome to the forum. I'm tagging your books for you now.


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up. Thanks for the new tags on THE SKIN GAME folks.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

jessica morse
mrobmedia
Beatrice Brusic
william meikle (new book)
Michelle Muto (i checked and i already tagged "young adult")
daniamore
lee dobbins
taufour
Kavita Nalawde

*Beatrice Brusic: You asked how to tag. 
Just sign-in to your amazon account, scroll to near the bottom of the product page of the book you want to tag and look for where it say's "Tags Customers Associate With This Product", then click on the boxes to agree with the tags that show. *


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Michael - Regret
Beatrice - Beyond the Snows
Willie - The Skin Game
Michelle - got the young adult tags
Dani - Death by Sarcasm
Lee - So, You Want to Adopt a Dog?
V J Waks- Hammerspace, Tau 4
L B Gschwandtner - Foxy's Tale

Thanks for the reciprocal tags.


----------



## mamiller

New ones for me this morning are Michelle Muto and Kavita.

Thank you for all your tags everyone.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

Alexis Leno
Dani Amore
Lee Dobbins: new one. Cute cover 
V.J Waks: both
Kavita Nalawde

Checked a few. All caught up.


----------



## Amyshojai

I got Kavita's new one, congrats and welcome! All caught up now.


----------



## Talia Jager

All caught up. 
Michelle - tagged up the YA ones


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Got the new ones for today:

Dani Amore
Lee Dobbins
VJ Waks
LB Gschwandtner
Kavita Nalawde

-------------------
Here are mine for those who don't have them already:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia

Have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## Victorine

All caught up again!  

Happy Friday everyone!

Vicki


----------



## MiaHeart

All caught up with everyone to this point.  Thank you for the tags.


----------



## BarbraAnnino

Me too!

Mia, I didn't see yours before. Got em.


----------



## Dan Ames

Does this tagging process change a book's sales rank?  It seems like my ranking is going up, but I don't see any additional sales...?


----------



## Elijah Joon

^
That's an awesome cover.  That wasn't Sarcasm, either.

I also love your name, Amore.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Kavita Nalawde said:


> Morning everyone
> I am a new here. Coffee @ 4:00 is my debut book and would appreciate your help and would reciprocate the same.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004D4YK1E
> 
> Best wishes
> Kavita


Tagged. Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Ruth Harris

just tagged--
Dani Amore
Lee Dobbins new one
VJWaks--tags needed for Hammerspace
LBG Foxy
Kavita
Elija Joon--tags needed

All caught up & thanks for the tags!


----------



## Elijah Joon

Ruth Harris said:


> Elija Joon--tags needed
> 
> All caught up & thanks for the tags!


*Thanks, Ruth*. Only 1 of my 2 books is showing up for now on Kindle, a book of poetry (*Psalms Amidst Lamentations*): http://tinyurl.com/69s8due

If you would, I'd be immensely appreciative if you and anyone else kind enough would tag it with the following:

*poetry
poems
psychology
emotional
emily dickinson
ingeborg bachmann
sylvia plath
letters to felician
master letters
depression
literary
love*

Thank you in advance.

*Also, what tags shall I return the gesture with unto thee, Ruth?*


----------



## thejosh86

I am all caught up for now!


----------



## bnapier

Slowly catching up...should finish this weekend.  The tagging is much-o appreciated.  If you guys could keep it coming, Id appreciate it it (and will obviously return the favor).


----------



## Amyshojai

I tagged Elijah Joon's books and B.Napier--but the "picket fences" book has no tags yet.


----------



## aaronpolson

Busy couple of days, but I did manage to catch the new books on the last few pages.  Thanks for tagging...

(and watch out, Barry...we might just "invent" tags for you)


----------



## Mica Jade

All caught up! Thanks for the tags! Have a great weekend!

My US amazon listing is: http://www.amazon.com/Loves-Contemporary-Erotic-Romance-ebook/dp/B004PLMI78/ref=sr_1_21?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1299815694&sr=1-21


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

Catching up on new taggers:

Dani Amore, Beatrice Brusic, J. D. Chevaliere, Joe Chiapetta, Dan Dawkins, Lee Dobbins, Gretchen Galway, L. B. Gschwandtner, Mia Heart, Mica Jade, Elijah Joon (I was the first to tag him, hee), William Meikle (new book), Jessica Morse (new tags), Kavita Nalawde, Barry Napier, Keryl Raist, Jo Royston, V. J. Waks

I love M. G. Scarsbrook's subject matter, Renaissance theatre and history.

Margaret Lake, good point. I hadn't considered that things like "book" or "kindle book" tags were useful. Thanks.

Beatrice Brusic -- Is something odd with those tags? It looks like an autobiography/memoir about Bolivia, but a lot of the tags are for fairy tales, epic fantasy and things like that.

(Once again, a plug for my husband's physics book, "Three Steps to the Universe: From the Sun to Black Holes to the Mystery of Dark Matter" in kindle and paperback formats):

http://www.amazon.com/Three-Steps-Universe-Mystery-ebook/dp/B0028K303O/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Three-Steps-Universe-Mystery-Matter/dp/0226283488/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1

suggested tags:

astrophysics, cosmology, dark matter, physics, quantum physics, science, black holes, history of science, galaxies

Thank you all for your tags!


----------



## David N. Alderman

Welcome to the newbies and congrats on those with new books.

The second book in my sig, Black Earth: The Broken Daisy, needs Science Fiction voted up and Book voted down - if you get a chance.

Thanks for the tags everyone! Hope you all have a great Friday.


----------



## Ricky Sides

caught up to this point.


----------



## Elijah Joon

OK, caught up with everyone from Ruth Harris up to the last poster.

To everyone who tagged my work, thank you!!


----------



## AmyJ

All caught up on everything new! Thanks for the tags!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Elijah Joon said:


> OK, caught up with everyone from Ruth Harris up to the last poster.
> 
> To everyone who tagged my work, thank you!!


I tagged your first book, but can't find the second on Amazon.


----------



## Raydad

All caught up. Tagged these today:

daniamore 
leedobbins 
taufour 
LB Gschwandtner 
Michelle Muto (Young Adult tags)
Kavita Nalawde 
Elijah Joon


----------



## manchi

Tagged:
Personal Finance For People Who Hate Personal Finance
Borrowed Time 
Rogue Wave
Widow's Tale
The Master's Chair
A Dish Served Cold
The Invisible Chains - Part 1: Bonds of Hate
Complete Kitten Care
Complete Care for Your Aging Cat
Complete Care for Your Aging Dog
Pet Care in the New Century: Cutting-Edge Medicine for Dogs & Cats
Dog & Cat ComPETability: Building A Peaceable Kingdom
Online (Erotica/Erotic Fiction)
Death By Sarcasm
Psalms Amidst Lamentations: Poems
Magician (The Key to Magic)
Orphan: Key to Magic

Still tagging many more, reciprocal tagging are always welcome.

If anyone would like to exchange reviews, please let me know


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged.   Welcome to the thread.


----------



## alexisleno

All caught up today


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up again. Welcome to the newcomers.

Here are mine. Thanks so much for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## daveconifer

This thread goes faster and faster but I'm caught up.

Just tagged:

Alessandra's husband Sibel's new paperback
Elijah Joun Beatrice Brusic
Brant Wright GW Jefferies
Jason Anderson's The Outsider Bianca Sommerland
Michelle Muto Shane Cummings x 6 (great covers)
K Nalawde Jen Wylie Banished
Dani Amore New S. Wolf
Barry Napier x 2 B. Throwsnaill
Lee Dobbins (new one) Christine Rice (awesome avatar pic)
VJ Waks x 2 Chris J. Randolph
Gretchen Galway Barbra Annino
Jessica Morse x 2 S.J. Wright
Harris Channing x 3 M.A. Miller (already tagged, but always love your notes -- little flowers! bubbly!)
Brent Knowles x 6 A.S. Warwick x 2

Here are my pages for easy tag access:

http://www.amazon.com/Wrecker-ebook/dp/B004IEA8GK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298606769&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Snodgrass-Vacation-ebook/dp/B002U0KXR8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298606804&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/Man-of-Steel-ebook/dp/B0017DPWO8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/eBully-ebook/dp/B001PBFEL8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Throwback-ebook/dp/B0013HJDNY/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/FireHouse-ebook/dp/B0013GSV9M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Turn your watch
Turn your watch back
About a hundred thousand years


----------



## wildwitchof

I'm working my way through but it's an enormous challenge. Thank you everyone, I tagged:

DAmario
Staal
Landon
Leno
Judge
Boulter
Burroughs
R R Wise
Morgan
Throwsnaill
Heintzelman
j Price
Harris
Ashling
Scarsbrook
Chevalier
Prather
Carol R
Alderman
MiaHart
Hodge
Atteberry
---- I still have a ways to go. I won't give up!

Do people find UK tags work? I haven't sold a single book in Amazon UK and wonder if it's a lack of tags. I just added some and would appreciate the tag love Brit-style. Thanks!


----------



## Misha Crews

mamiller said:


> I tagged all of Misha's. I don't know how I missed them, but that's why I go back and double-check to be sure.


Thanks Maureen! 

Got these folks tonight:

Arthur Slade
Teresa D'Amario x4
B. Throwsnail
Chris Blewit
Bianca Sommerland
T.S. O'Rourke
Andrew Warwick x2
Barry Maz
Erik Flaig
Gretchen Galway
Michelle Muto
Maurice Alvarez
Harry Shannon - got Behold the Child
SJ Wright
Mica Jade
Christine Rice
GW Jeffries
Chris J. Randolph
Harris Channing
S. Wolf - got Amulet
Jessica Morse x2
Dan Dawkins
William Meikle - got your new one (love the cover!)
Dani Amore (love the title!)
Lee Dobbins - got your new one
VJ Waks x2
Kavita Nalwade
Brandt Wright

Welcome newcomers! If you could take a sec to tag my books below, I would be much obliged! 

Thanks a bunch,

Misha


----------



## Harris Channing

Caught up for today.

Alessandra Kelley--THANK YOU for the information on tagging.  I appreciate it!


----------



## nancyrwilliams

Greetings everyone:
I'm new to the kindleboards and new to tagging but I have helped several authors out. I will go through all these messages in the next week and tag as many folks as I can. I would greatly appreciate you tagging me as well. I sure hope my links and photo work to make it easier.

Cheers,
N. R. Williams
The Treasures of Carmelidrium
Special price of .99 through April 30, 2011


----------



## kahuna

micajade
allesandra kelly
Elijh Joon
manchi
Michele Mutas
Kavita Nawalde
Dania More
Jessica Morse
Harris Channing
Thundergeof
Mrobemedia
Teresa Da Mario
STINE
SJWright Autghor
RChaffe
Maunicef Ahearez
TSOROZ
Attebury
Edward Robertson

I went to the amazon page for your books and tagged your bookss product tags.

I also hit the "Like" buttom, near the top of the page.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me "relationships," "love," "sexuality," "romance," "erotica," "psychology," "self help," "spirituality," "passion," "erotic," "sensual," "lovers," and "health."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Ed_ODell

Wow,

Can't go away for a week and not fall way behind! I'm caught up to page 465, and will get the rest tomorrow. I very much appreciate all the tags I've recieved for Three Minutes More. If you all would be so kind, could I trouble you to tag Perch?

Thanks in advance for your help, and welcome, new authors!


----------



## Victorine

Caught up again.  

Vicki


----------



## manchi

Caught up again with tagging:

The Birth of the Peacekeepers
The Peacekeepers. Oh Say Can You See Book 7
Claws
The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense
Shifting Fate (The Chronicles of Fate)
Wrecker
Quick Study
Her Secret Bodyguard
Homesong 
Still Waters
Perch
Not What She Seems
A Heart in Sun and Shadow
The Light of the Earth As Seen From Tartarus
The Spacer's Blade & Other Stories
Conversations with the Dead
Music in the City

Thanks to the people tagging my book


----------



## swolf

All caught up.

Shane Jiraiya Cummings
jessicamorse 
Alessandra Kelley 
mrobmedia 
Beatrice Brusic
williammeikle 
Jowitch21 
daniamore 
leedobbins 
taufour 
LB Gschwandtner
sibelhodge 
Kavita Nalawde 
Elijah Joon 
manchi

nancyrwilliams, your link doesn't work

For the new people, my list of links and preferred tags:

Amulet: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004QT6YBK

erotica, sex, explicit sex, romance, invisibility, thriller, voyeurism, adult fiction, amulet, couples erotica, girl next door, paranormal erotica, lesbian, young love, sweet romance

Amulet 2: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004CRSRD4/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

erotica, explicit sex, explicit erotica, time travel, time travel romance, voyeurism, invisibility, thriller, mystery, romance, sexy, adult fiction, amulet, alternate reality, couples erotica

Paranormal Erotica: http://www.amazon.com/Paranormal-Erotica-ebook/dp/B004D4ZUP4/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1

erotica, paranormal, vampire, twilight zone, erato, wwi, isis, egyptology, adult fiction, short stories, couples erotica, comedy, violence, egypt, mythology

Thrillers: http://www.amazon.com/Thrillers-ebook/dp/B004D4ZURW/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_3

thriller, mystery, serial killer, time travel, hitler, texas, hologram, hitchhiker, violence, child abuse, romance, sex, seduction, murder, future

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## swolf

Jowitch21 said:


> A great big thank you to those who tag, just dropped in to say I am continuing so *bare with me * if I haven't got all your books yet


Oh yeah. *wiggles eyebrows*


----------



## Ricky Sides

nancyrwilliams said:


> Greetings everyone:
> I'm new to the kindleboards and new to tagging but I have helped several authors out. I will go through all these messages in the next week and tag as many folks as I can. I would greatly appreciate you tagging me as well. I sure hope my links and photo work to make it easier.
> 
> Cheers,
> N. R. Williams
> The Treasures of Carmelidrium
> Special price of .99 through April 30, 2011


Welcome to the thread. Your link didn't work for me, but I found your book. Here's another link that will take you to the page.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Treasures-of-Carmelidrium-ebook/dp/B004HD5Y2U/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1

I also tagged a couple of other books, which catches me up for the moment.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good morning all!

Tagged:

Brant Wright
Elijah Joon
Barry Napier (new one to me)


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

A light day today. Tagged:

Elijah - Psalms
Barry - A Mouth for Picket Fences
Manchi - Weight Loss Success
Gretchen - I got your UK tags
Edward - Perch
Nancy - The Treasures of Carmelidrium

Thanks for the reciprocal tags. 
A Shot in the Dark 
The Master's Chair Please include "parallel world" and "fantasy" if you can. Thanks again.

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers. Ed, congrats on the new book and good luck.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Elijah Joon
nancyrwilliams
Ed_ODell (latest book)

To everyone who aked if tagging works: yes, your books will be ranked better and that should get you more sales overtime.


----------



## jessicamorse

All caught up. Thanks for the tags, everyone.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Is anyone else having trouble with Amazon and the tags?

No book I look at has any tags and the page where I look at tagged items says "There are no items tagged "epic fantasy". (for instance)

Edit: Ok, never mind. Just a glitch. Works now.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Foxy's Tale
Coffee
Bnapier x 2
Weight Loss
Perch
Treasures


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up this morning with the new books--Nancy Williams and Perch.

best,
amy


----------



## William Meikle

New paperback today -- as ever all tags gratefully accepted



Also works this way up


----------



## Ricky Sides

I Tagged the new release Willie. Congratulations.


----------



## jessicamorse

williammeikle said:


> New paperback today


Tagged, and cool cover. Dizzying, but in a good way.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new one Willie.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Way to confuse me, Willie! Tagged you anyway.


----------



## Michelle Muto

Got the new releases and all caught up again.

can you guys please click these tags for me? I have them in there, but they're buried and I'd like them bumped up. It seems I'm getting people buying books that have nothing to do with mine.

TEEN
YOUNG ADULT
YOUNG ADULT FANTASY


----------



## Rhynedahll

Got Willie the Unstoppable's new one!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Michelle Muto said:


> Got the new releases and all caught up again.
> 
> can you guys please click these tags for me? I have them in there, but they're buried and I'd like them bumped up. It seems I'm getting people buying books that have nothing to do with mine.
> 
> TEEN
> YOUNG ADULT
> YOUNG ADULT FANTASY


Done.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Michelle Muto said:


> Got the new releases and all caught up again.
> 
> can you guys please click these tags for me? I have them in there, but they're buried and I'd like them bumped up. It seems I'm getting people buying books that have nothing to do with mine.
> 
> TEEN
> YOUNG ADULT
> YOUNG ADULT FANTASY


Got 'em.


----------



## Kavita Nalawde

Thanks Margaret started tagging from page 465 will continue forward.
Kavita


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:
Elijah Joon 
Brant Wright
Ed O'Dell
William: new one, and stop writing, you're making the rest of us look bad 
Michelle Muto: extra tags

All caught up.


----------



## bthrowsnaill

Tagged today:

daniamore 
jessicamorse
leedobbins 
KerylR 
thejosh86 
taufour 
swcleveland
Grethchen Galway
Gschwandtner 
Mica Jade 
Harris Channing
Alessandra Kelley 
Mackenzie Morgan


----------



## LB Gschwandtner

Just tagged this list. All others done previously.

Thanks for tag backs for Page Truly & Foxy's Tale -- 2 newest books

William
Michelle
Kavita
Andrew
Edward
Misha
Gretchen
Brant
Randy
Elijah


----------



## Debra Burroughs

All tagged up.  Previous pages done.


----------



## M T McGuire

Found the list and tagged the first 30 of you or so, up to D B Henson, Deed to death. It'll take me a while, there must be several hundred of you but if I tag 20 books a day I'll get up to date eventually!

Cheers

MTM


----------



## Michelle Muto

Checking back in - actually, procrastinating doing a bio.

Thanks for bumping the YA tags Gerta, Ricky, Andrew, LB!

Got everyone else - you, too, MT!


----------



## RChaffee

Tagged another 5 pages, oh boy tagging is fun!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Afternoon all!

Beautiful day here! 

Tagged the YA for Michelle Muto.

Had already tagged the newer folks on another board (I checked).


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones--and again, caught up (for the next 30 seconds!)


----------



## Mica Jade

All caught up!

Thanks for the tags!

My US listing is: http://www.amazon.com/Loves-Contemporary-Erotic-Romance-ebook/dp/B004PLMI78/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1299958703&sr=1-1


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you, Mica, welcome.


----------



## Maria Romana

Ketched up for today!

And a reminder for newbies to the tagging thread: there's a link in my sig to a tagging tutorial on my website.

Thanks in advance for tags,
Maria
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ in paper on Amazon
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ Kindle on Amazon


----------



## Margaret Jean

DonnaFaz said:


> Tagged you, Michael. Great cover.
> 
> ~Donna~


 OK!!! I finally get this and I am in! Because I can be usefully compulsive, I am going to tag at least 200 books 2day or drop dead trying. I will do this 2-3 times/week. Feel free (on bended knee I say this) to tag away at my titles in my signature below. Heigh Ho, and away we go! (Shakespeare, who doesn't need my tagging help or yours)


----------



## Dee Ernst

Caught up.  I'm tagging in my sleep...


----------



## Margaret Jean

Ricky Sides said:


> Welcome to the thread. Your link didn't work for me, but I found your book. Here's another link that will take you to the page.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Treasures-of-Carmelidrium-ebook/dp/B004HD5Y2U/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1
> 
> I also tagged a couple of other books, which catches me up for the moment.


Link didn't work for me, either, but I will find book.


----------



## AmyJ

All tagged up again!

Please tag me back.  I need some more tags on angels, Amy Jones, Goodreads author, indie author and high school. You can find my amazon page in my sig.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Margaret Jean said:


> OK!!! I finally get this and I am in! Because I can be usefully compulsive, I am going to tag at least 200 books 2day or drop dead trying. I will do this 2-3 times/week. Feel free (on bended knee I say this) to tag away at my titles in my signature below. Heigh Ho, and away we go! (Shakespeare, who doesn't need my tagging help or yours)


I had tagged one of your books in the past. Now I've tagged them all.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ruth Harris

easy day today...

tagged--

Willie's new one
MTMcGuire
Margaret Jean x6

Welcome to the new authors & thanks for the tags back!


----------



## thejosh86

All caught up for this afternoon!


----------



## TeresaDAmario

Caught up again.    If  i Missed anyone, let me know.

M T McGuire
LB Gschwandtner
Kavita Nalawde
jessicamorse
williammeikle


----------



## TeresaDAmario

Well, caught up again - lots posted while I was busy tagging. LOL.

Caught up until 5:15 pm.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up...may have to check out Margaret Jean's "dog" tagged books.


----------



## mamiller

Tagged all of Margaret Jean's.  Loved the Christmas book cover!
Dee Ernst was a new tag for me as well.

Thanks for your tags, everyone.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged MTM, Margaret Jean, and added tags to Amy's.

For the newcomers, we suggest you only go back six pages and tag forward from there so that you catch all the active taggers.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Margaret Jean

Ricky Sides said:


> I Tagged the new release Willie. Congratulations.


Tagged you.


----------



## Margaret Jean

Ricky Sides said:


> Welcome to the thread. Your link didn't work for me, but I found your book. Here's another link that will take you to the page.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Treasures-of-Carmelidrium-ebook/dp/B004HD5Y2U/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1
> 
> I also tagged a couple of other books, which catches me up for the moment.


tagged your books.


----------



## Margaret Jean

Mackenzie Morgan said:


> A light day today. Tagged:
> 
> Elijah - Psalms
> Barry - A Mouth for Picket Fences
> Manchi - Weight Loss Success
> Gretchen - I got your UK tags
> Edward - Perch
> Nancy - The Treasures of Carmelidrium
> 
> Thanks for the reciprocal tags.
> A Shot in the Dark
> The Master's Chair Please include "parallel world" and "fantasy" if you can. Thanks again.
> 
> Have a nice weekend.





Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tagged MTM, Margaret Jean, and added tags to Amy's.
> 
> For the newcomers, we suggest you only go back six pages and tag forward from there so that you catch all the active taggers.
> 
> Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.
> 
> Ariana's Pride
> Ariana's Pride paperback
> Catherine and the Captain
> Catherine and the Captain paperback
> Listen To Your Heart
> Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
> Of Love and War
> Only In My Dreams
> Sweet Savage Charity


 Tagged.


----------



## Margaret Jean

Amyshojai said:


> Got the new ones--and again, caught up (for the next 30 seconds!)


Tagged.


----------



## Margaret Jean

Ricky Sides said:


> I had tagged one of your books in the past. Now I've tagged them all.
> 
> Have a great day,
> Ricky


Tagged you, Ricky. Thanks for the re-tag (?)


----------



## Margaret Jean

mamiller said:


> Tagged all of Margaret Jean's. Loved the Christmas book cover!
> Dee Ernst was a new tag for me as well.
> 
> Thanks for your tags, everyone.


Thanks, fellow tagger. Definitelt going to have 2 spring 4 your book on older dogs. (I have 6 large rescue dogs, now permanent residents, 3 of which are oldie goldies) You'd fall in love with Ringo in Marlin, Darlin'--he's a major character in that one


----------



## Margaret Jean

mamiller said:


> Tagged all of Margaret Jean's. Loved the Christmas book cover!
> Dee Ernst was a new tag for me as well.
> 
> Thanks for your tags, everyone.


Tagged Widow's Walk, Rogue Wave, etc. and everything to end of pages today. Going back several pages, will work my way back tagging.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

Caught up again.


----------



## Margaret Jean

aaronpolson said:


> Busy couple of days, but I did manage to catch the new books on the last few pages. Thanks for tagging...
> 
> (and watch out, Barry...we might just "invent" tags for you)


Tagged.


----------



## alexisleno

All caught up here.


----------



## Ruth Harris

still caught up....will wonders never cease?


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged Margaret Jean x6

Thanks to all those who tagged mine!


----------



## Margaret Jean

Rhynedahll said:


> Tagged Margaret Jean x6
> 
> Thanks to all those who tagged mine!


tagged your books thoroughly too thanks!


----------



## Margaret Jean

mamiller said:


> Tagged all of Margaret Jean's. Loved the Christmas book cover!
> Dee Ernst was a new tag for me as well.
> 
> Thanks for your tags, everyone.


tagged u 2 everything p 465 -472. thanks compliment on Christmas book cover. We all worked hard on it


----------



## BiancaSommerland

This is cool! I'm listed second for menage now! 

Not sure if that means anything, but it was nice to see!

Doing more tags. I'm almost caught up, sorry I'm so slow--I'm in the middle of edits for my second novel.


----------



## wildwitchof

All caught up!

This is a nice way to see what other people are writing, isn't it? I read people's posts on KB but this brings you closer to the work.

Thank you everyone. It really does seem to make a difference in sales. I noticed belatedly that there's a separate UK thread... but if you're inspired to tag mine from here...


----------



## aaronpolson

Got the new ones since my last visit. As always, thanks for the tags.

Here's another if you would be so kind and have the time:



Thanks, and happy weekend!


----------



## mamiller

Bianca is a new tag for me.  Keep them coming!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged. Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## aaronpolson

Thanks, Ricky!


----------



## Harris Channing

Caught up!  See you all tomorrow!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your new one, Aaron. Good luck.


----------



## rxena77

Hi, H P Mallory :
I bought your first book, and I'm off to tag your latest book now. I am new at this Kindle Board. But if you could tag my book, THE BEAR WITH TWO SHADOWS, I would deeply appreciate it.

http://www.amazon.com/BEAR-TWO-SHADOWS-ebook/dp/B004MDLWD0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1297221020&sr=1-1

I have a Bachelor's and a Master's degree, yet I seem to be reinventing myself all too often now just to keep from becoming obsolete. Isn't life amazing? Roland


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up for the evening. Welcome newbies and congrats everyone who had new books this time around.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got Aaron's new one and Roland's "Bear" book, welcome!

Tagging works. My "kitten care" book is ranked #1 in "cat care" for Kindle, and #3 in "cat breeds" in print.   The others ain't doin' too badly either.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Roland, and welcome.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you get all the active taggers.

Here are mine. Thanks for tagging back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Talia Jager

Caught up. 
Any newcomers, please tag my books:
http://www.amazon.com/Damaged-Natalies-Story-ebook/dp/B003X4M6R0/
Please tag some on the end of this one: abusive relationships and dating violence and then the ones in the front - just avoid the names somebody put on it.
http://www.amazon.com/Teagans-Story-Battle-Epilepsy-ebook/dp/B004OA6K4M
Tag this with whatever is there.

Thank you.


----------



## rxena77

Jason, I'm off to tag your books. I'm new here. But if you could tag my book, THE BEAR WITH TWO SHADOWS, I would be deeply appreciative, Roland

The link to my book : http://www.amazon.com/BEAR-TWO-SHADOWS-ebook/dp/B004MDLWD0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1299998343&sr=1-1

Thanks again for being kind and patient with a novice eBook author, Roland


----------



## Rhynedahll

rxena77 said:


> Hi, H P Mallory :
> I bought your first book, and I'm off to tag your latest book now. I am new at this Kindle Board. But if you could tag my book, THE BEAR WITH TWO SHADOWS, I would deeply appreciate it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/BEAR-TWO-SHADOWS-ebook/dp/B004MDLWD0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1297221020&sr=1-1
> 
> I have a Bachelor's and a Master's degree, yet I seem to be reinventing myself all too often now just to keep from becoming obsolete. Isn't life amazing? Roland


Tagged.

Also got Aaron's new one.

Thanks for tags in return.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up except:

http://www.amazon.com/TEMPORAL-Consciousness-Essential-Reading-ebook/dp/B004RPXTAW

which has no tags.


----------



## manchi

All caught up!

Tagged:
The Outsider (short story - Atomic Wasteland Tales) 
The Vampire Drabbles: 40 Bites of Fiction
Home for Christmas: Best Loved Stories of All Time
Marlin, Darlin': Garnet Sullivan Live from Florida #1
The Dead Goat Scrolls
Ladies' Man
Alternative Medicine
CHEAP THRILLS: New Stories
HUSBANDS AND LOVERS
DECADES
LOVE AND MONEY
Orphan (The Key to Magic)
La causalité (French Edition)
To End a War
Rosemary Entwined
We are the Monster
THE DEMON IS IN THE DETAILS
Yesterday's Indiscretion (Siren Publishing Classic) 
Goldie and the Three Behrs (Siren Publishing Allure)
Black Earth: End of the Innocence
Black Earth: The Broken Daisy
Black Earth Double Pack 
Picture Perfect
Damaged: Natalie's Story
Teagan's Story: Her Battle With Epilepsy
Courtesan
PELGRAFF
Pilton's Moon / Vengeance Is Mine
Ghost Fleet


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

Roland, 

Welcome to the thread.

It sounds as if you put in a great deal of effort at world building in your book. I love books with such detailed history and couldn't resist yours so I one clicked it.   


I'm caught up to this point.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Willie - The Invasion
Jessica - Catherine's Paradise
Michelle - got the requested tags
M T McGuire - Few Are Chosen
Margaret - got all 6 in your signature
Amy J - got requested tags
Aaron - We Are the Monsters
Roland - The Bear with Two Shadows

Thanks for the reciprocal tags:
A Shot in the Dark 
The Master's Chair Please include "parallel world" and "fantasy" if you can. Thanks again.

Have a nice day.


----------



## aaronpolson

Nabbed the new ones, like the cover Roland.  Thanks for all the tags!


----------



## Maria Staal

Hi Guys,

I let it slip for a couple of days, but am now all caught up with the tagging!

Aaron Polson, 
Debra Burrough
bthrowsnaill
Chuck Heintzelman - new title
Sibel Hodge
cblewgolf
Biance Sommerland
Tsoroz
A.S. Warwick
Patricia McLin - new title and down vots
Erick Flaig
Gretchen Galway
Michelle Muto
Maurice Alvarez
Jason G. Anderson - new title
Harry Shannon
SJ Wright
Mica Jade
Brent Knowles
Xtine
Thundergolf
Chris J Randolph
Alessandra Kelley - new title
Jen Wylie - new title
Steven L Hawk
Harris Channing
Shane Jiraiya Cummings
Jessica Morse
Mrobmedia
Beatrice Brusic
William Meikle - new titles
Dania More
Lee Dobbins - new title
taufour
LB Gschwandtner
Kavita Nalawde
Elijah Joon
B Napier - new title
Manchi
Ed ODell - new title
Nancy R Williams
MT McGuire
Margaret Jean
RXena77

For the newbies the link to my book is:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004H1TDVU/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

My preferred tags are:
container ships, travelogue, containers, ships, pirates, time zones, unusual journeys, dolphins, round the world, travel, sea, shipping, maria staal
(If you press 'tt' on the book page, you can just copy and paste the tags in, without having to click them all individually.)

Thanks for all the tags, people! 

Maria


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

William Meikle (new book)
Michelle Muto (i added all requested tags)
LB Gschwandtner (latest book)
M T McGuire
Margaret Jean (all book's)
Gretchen Galway (u.k. tags)
aaronpolson (latest book)
rxena77


----------



## Dan Holloway

Up to date again 

Mine are
http://www.amazon.com/The-Company-of-Fellows-ebook/dp/B004PLMHYC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=digital-text&qid=1300024212&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Songs-Other-Side-Wall-ebook/dp/B003LN1UBG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=digital-text&qid=1300024212&sr=1-3

http://www.amazon.com/Man-Painted-Agnieszkas-Shoes-ebook/dp/B004QGYH6M/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=digital-text&qid=1300024212&sr=1-4


----------



## jessicamorse

All caught up again. It's great getting a closer look at everyone's books.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Few Chosen
Margaret x 6
Doomed Muse x 2
Monsters
Bear/Shadows
Agnieszkas Shoes


----------



## KerylR

All caught up.  Thanks for the tag love.


----------



## Harry Shannon

Phew. Caught up 

For those who haven't tagged me, kind of concentrating on Behold, the Child" and that it's at .99 cents

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1300030390&sr=1-1

"The Pressure of Darkness" because it's really moving this month

http://www.amazon.com/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1300030428&sr=1-1

'Dead and Gone" because it is so reliable

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1300030468&sr=1-1

and "Memorial Day" because it was the first Mick Callahan

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1300030503&sr=1-1


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

M T McGuire
RChaffee
Margaret Jean
aaronpoison: new one
rxena77


----------



## Harris Channing

Caught up.  
Hugs,
Harris.


----------



## Talia Jager

Caught up and thanks!!


----------



## William Meikle

And I'm caught up to here.

For the newcomers and people with sigs turned off -- my books are all here:

http://www.amazon.com/William-Meikle/e/B002BMOP0G/


----------



## JRTomlin

All caught up after taking a day off. Lots of new stuff to tag. Welcome to all the newcomers!

I have a new novel wending it's way through the system that I would love to start tagging:



It should go on sale later today but tags are already working it looks like.

Freedom's Sword

My preferred tags are:

scottish history, historical fiction, Robert Bruce, Scotland, adventure, historical
historical fiction - Scotland, William Wallace, Scottish independence, Scottish war of independence

(By the way, just a FYI in case some people don't know, William Wallace and Robert Bruce are Scottish heroes who appear in the novel. They are not a reference to other authors)

It should already be tagged with those. It should go on sale later today. 

Thanks for the help with this and with my other novel.

Have a great Sunday everyone!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## KatieKlein

All caught up!


----------



## Sybil Nelson

I'm all caught up. Welcome everyone!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up wit the new books.


----------



## Staceywb

All caught up for the week.  Thanks for the tags everyone!


----------



## jessicamorse

Got all the new ones.


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

Added new tags for:

Stacy Wallace Benfiel, Elijah Joon, Margaret Jean Langstaff, M.T.McGuire, William Meikle's new book, Aaron Polson's new book, James N. Powell, Brant Wright, Roland Yeomans

Stacy Wallace Benefiel -- Nice covers, very clean graphics

Roland Yeomans -- Your cover is gorgeous! Who did it?

There weren't any tags on Elijah Joon's "Temporal", so I added some

Wm. Meikle -- Hooray for returning to the old Ace double format!

Please, if you're tagging, tag my husband's book in my signature, as well as:

http://www.amazon.com/Three-Steps-Universe-Mystery-ebook/dp/B0028K303O/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Three-Steps-Universe-Mystery-Matter/dp/0226283488/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1

Thanks.


----------



## Michelle Muto

Wow! Lots to tag. I think I didn't check for only what? 24 hours? 

Okay, caught up. Again.

Hi Roland! Welcome!
Yes, more dog books! 
AmyJ - updated your tags.
Thanks, Rynedahl!

Got everyone else tagged that I didn't before.

Yes, Dee... sleep tagging. I think that's a new term. 

BUMP REMINDERS... ALL YA TAGS PLEASE! I'm trying to get them ahead of some of the others, so it's okay to bump anything else down. Thanks!


----------



## Marian Allen

Okay, I'm new here. What do I do? Where do I start?

MA


----------



## JRTomlin

Marian Allen said:


> Okay, I'm new here. What do I do? Where do I start?
> 
> MA


Marian, we suggest that you go back 6 pages and tag everyone's books. That way you catch all the active taggers. We'll tag yours in return and it's all on an honour system, of course. If you have preferred tags, you might mention that.

Welcome!


----------



## Harry Shannon

Hi, Marian. Just roll back a few pages and tag the books of the people who came before you. Stop back in every few days to stay reasonably current. Someone gave me the tip of going to the page where the "tags" are, clicking tt and then selecting the ones to tag. Every little bit helps. I'll get yours now. Welcome aboard.
hairy


----------



## Ruth Harris

easy day today...

tagged--
Roland
Marian x2  (no tags on Cherokee & HF)

all caught up...


----------



## Amyshojai

I tagged Marian's first two books, will catch the others once tags are in place.


----------



## Dan Ames

It took awhile, but I think I'm caught up!!!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Marian Allen said:


> Okay, I'm new here. What do I do? Where do I start?
> 
> MA


Hi there,

I tagged the books that had tags. Many of the titles had none.


----------



## Aris Whittier

I have a new book out that needs some tags.... Across Eternity http://www.amazon.com/Across-Eternity-ebook/dp/B004RVB2EG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1299979362&sr=1-1-spell

I just send back and got those of you who I didn't have before!

thanks all!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Ricky Sides said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I tagged the books that had tags. Many of the titles had none.


Ditto

Also tagged Aris's new book and Freedom's Sword by J. R. Tomlin.

That should get me caught up for the nonce and as always appreciate return tags.


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged your new book Aris.   Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Aris Whittier

Marian Allen said:


> Okay, I'm new here. What do I do? Where do I start?
> 
> MA


Marian, you need to add taggs to your last three books...there were none when I tried to tag...I did get your first one though


----------



## Amyshojai

Aris, I tagged your new one, congrats!


----------



## alexisleno

I'm all caught up!

Newbies and oldies alike, can you get my new book? And my old one if you haven't yet...

Thanks


----------



## Amyshojai

Alexis, got your new one.


----------



## Ricky Sides

alexisleno said:


> I'm all caught up!
> 
> Newbies and oldies alike, can you get my new book? And my old one if you haven't yet...
> 
> Thanks


Done. Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers and congratulations on the new releases.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Freedom's Sword
Marian x 4
Across Eternity
Red Sand


----------



## Misha Crews

Caught up to here!  Tagged these folks today:

N.R. Williams (fyi - for some reason your link didn't work, so I just looked it up on Amazon) 
William Meikle (paperback)
Michelle Muto - got your new tags
Margaret Jean Langstaff x6
Aaron Polson - got your new one
Roland Yeomans
JR Tomlin - got your new one
Marian Allen x4
Aris Whittier - got your new one

Welcome newcomers!


----------



## thejosh86

All caught up for tonight!


----------



## wildwitchof

All caught up! Welcome to the new people. I also got the new releases.

Good job everyone. Wish I could say I made progress on my WIP today to add to my sig, but for now it's just the one.

Thanks!


----------



## manchi

Time to call the day!

Tagged:

Aris Whittier
swcleveland
thejosh86
Mackenzie Morgan
Maria Staal
Dan Holloway
jessicamorse
KerylR
Harry Shannon
JRTomlin
KatieKlein
Sybil Nelson
Staceywb
Alessandra Kelley
Michelle Muto
Marian Allen


See ya all tomorrow!


----------



## ericbt

I have to bow out.  I just can't get here often enough to keep up.  I've just spent the last 2 hours tagging and I'm still 10 pages back.  Thanks for all the tags and I wish everyone well.

Tagged:
Arthur Slade (Shades)
TeresaDAmario
Debra Burroughs (added Adventure)
bthrowsnaill
Chuck Heintzelman
cblewgolf
BiancaSommerland
TSOROZ
A.S. Warwick
Erick Flaig
Gretchen Galway
Michelle Muto
Maurice X. Alvarez
SJWrightAuthor
Mica Jade
sibelhodge (My Perfect Wedding)
BrentKnowles
BarbraAnnino (no tags for Gnome Wars)
xtine
Thundergeoff
JRTomlin (Freedom's Sword)
Chris J. Randolph
jenwylie (Banished)
Harris Channing
Shane Jiraiya Cummings
jessicamorse
mrobmedia
Beatrice Brusic
williammeikle (The Skin Game)
daniamore
leedobbins (Adopt a Dog)
taufour


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

Caught up again


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ericbt said:


> I have to bow out. I just can't get here often enough to keep up. I've just spent the last 2 hours tagging and I'm still 10 pages back. Thanks for all the tags and I wish everyone well.


We understand. Come back when you can. We'll be here, still tagging away.


----------



## Harris Channing

> (By the way, just a FYI in case some people don't know, William Wallace and Robert Bruce are Scottish heroes who appear in the novel. They are not a reference to other authors)
> 
> It should already be tagged with those. It should go on sale later today.
> 
> Thanks for the help with this and with my other novel.
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone!


OMW! I'm a huge William Wallace 'fan'. Tell me, did the mistakes in Braveheart bother you as much as they bothered me?
Congrats on the new release. I've tagged it.
H.


----------



## Victorine

All caught up again!  

Vicki


----------



## Harris Channing

All caught up!  See you tomorrow!

H.


----------



## Carol R

My ten tags for the day:
Harry Shannon
Ruth Harris
dianamore
Aris Whittier
swcleveland
Misha Crews
Gretchen Galway
manchi
ericbt
Harris Channing


----------



## Kavita Nalawde

tagged
williammeikle, Jason G. Anderson,Sybil Nelson,MeloniePhillips,SJWrightAuthor,TeresaDAmario,Mica Jade,RChaffee,Harry Shannon,sibelhodge,Ricky Sides,Rhynedahll
Erick Flaig,Alessandra Kelley,mamiller,alexisleno,Michelle Muto,tjager12,BarbraAnnino,Mackenzie Morgan

Have a great day


----------



## aaronpolson

Busy day around here yesterday...all caught up.  (I accidentally typed "busty". Sheesh)

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## mamiller

There were some new ones for me to tag yesterday.  I caught up with DaniaMore and Aris's new one.

Have a great Monday, everyone, and as always..thanks for your tags!


----------



## jessicamorse

Got all the newbies and new books.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Dan - The Man Who Painted Agnieszka's Shoes
J R Tomlin - Freedom's Sword
Marian - Eel's Reverence, Lonnie, Me, and the Hound of Hell, The King of Cherokee Creek, Ma's Monthly Hot Flashes
Aris - Across Eternity
Alexis - Red Sand and other Stories

Thanks for the reciprocal tags:
A Shot in the Dark 
The Master's Chair Please include "parallel world" and "fantasy" if you can. Thanks again.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged Red Sand by Alexis, which was new to me. That should get me caught up!


----------



## Talia Jager

All caught up. 
Thanks for the tags!


----------



## Maria Staal

All caught up!

Dan Holoway
Harry Shannon
JR Tomlin - new title
Marian Allen
Aris Whittier - new title
Alexisleno

Thanks for all the tags, Everyone! 

Maria


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harris Channing said:


> OMW! I'm a huge William Wallace 'fan'. Tell me, did the mistakes in Braveheart bother you as much as they bothered me?
> Congrats on the new release. I've tagged it.
> H.


What a travesty. I was watching it with a young friend of my daughters and I kept correcting things. She sat there and lapped it up like it was real history. I was tearing my hair out.


----------



## Margaret Jean

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> What a travesty. I was watching it with a young friend of my daughters and I kept correcting things. She sat there and lapped it up like it was real history. I was tearing my hair out.


Today I tagged:

Aris Whittier
Alexis Leno
Misha Crews
Gretchen Galway
David Dalglish
Eric Chrstopherson
Talia Jager
Maria Staal


----------



## Marian Allen

Thanks for the welcome, everybody! I'll go put tags on my books and go back and tag yours. So much to know! So much to do! 

MA


----------



## Michael Robertson Jr

My mouse is tired from tagging... but must...not...give up.

The battle continues. 

Please tag!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nothing new to tag? What'll I do with myself? This means I have to write. Guess I'll go finish up the WiP. Maybe about 1K words to go. It'll be done today for sure but I'm saving it for an anthology.


----------



## Amyshojai

I got Marian Allen's last two books (they now have tags!). All caught up--happy Monday, everyone.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Marian Allen said:


> Thanks for the welcome, everybody! I'll go put tags on my books and go back and tag yours. So much to know! So much to do!
> 
> MA


Tagged the two that I had not tagged previously.


----------



## Raydad

All caught up. Tagged these today:

manchi 
N.R. Williams
M T McGuire 
Aris Whittier 
Margaret Jean


----------



## Michelle Muto

Got the new books - and there were even some new authors I don't remember seeing before. ?? 
Anyway, all tagged. Happy Monday. Or not. 

LOOKING TO TAG DOWN:

humorous fantasy
witch
magic
spells
supernatural


----------



## Marian Allen

Tagged:
Jessica Morse on Amazon US and UK for Dating Game and Catherine's Paradise.
Foxy's Tale
Margaret Lake (Gertie's Kindle)
Amy Shojai
Mica Jade
Alexis Leno
Harris Channing

Before I do any more, I need to make sure I'm actually tagging. I go down the book's page to where the tags are listed. I click on 15 of the tags. They won't let me click more than that. What happens if I click Agree With These Tags? Does that mean I've tagged them, or do I have to do something else? Nothing is showing up on my profile as my having tagged anything. 

MA


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks Marian. Sounds like you're doing it right! Clicking "agree with" doesn't tag anything. You can save time by hitting "TT" which opens the tag window, and then highlighting/drag/drop the tags into the window and then clicking "save."


----------



## Chuck Heintzelman

Tagged ten more:

Marian Allen - Eel's Reverence
Michelle Muto - The Book of Lost Souls
H. Jonas Rhynedahll - Not Your Typical, Scantily-Clad Virgin Sacrifice
Amy Shojai - Complete Care for our Aging Cat
Dan Dawkins - Regret
Margaret Jean Langstaff - Home for Christmas: Best Loved Stories of All Time
Talia Jager - Damaged: Natalie's Story
Mackenzie Morgan - The Master's Chair
Jessica Morse - The Dating Game
Maureen A. Miller - Rogue Wave

Please feel free to tag any in my sig.


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged:

Debra Burroughs

Alexis Leno

Ethan Dempsey (13 Treasures)

Alessandra Kelley

Amy Corwin

Edward Robertson

R Chaffee

Hannah Holborn - When I went to tag Fierce, I didn't see any tags.  I'll check back later.

Arthur Slade - now also tagged your new one

Teresa Damario

Thank you all for also tagging my books.  I appreciate it.  Thank you to everyone who has already tagged my books.

Karen


----------



## manchi

Catching up!

Tagged:

Carol R
sibelhodge
mrobmedia
Raydad


Laters!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Don't you just love tagging on Monday mornings?

Got you:

Elijah John -- x2
Bnapier
Manchi
Aris Whittier
Alexis Leno
Ed ODell
NR Williams
Willie -- new one
Michele Muto -- voted on tags you wanted
Margaret Jean -- x6
Aaron Polson -- new one
Rxena77
JR Tomlin -- new one
Marian Allen

-------------
Mine for anyone who needs them:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Marian Allen

Victorine's Not What She Seems
Sibelhodge
Jake Rhynedahll
Alessandra Kelley's husband's physics book
Jason G. Anderson
Michelle Muto
Kavita Nalawde
Ricky Sides 
liam.judge
williammeikle
Mackenzie Morgan
Maureen A. Miller
Andrew Ashling
tjager12
mgscarsbrook
aaronpolson
David N. Alderman - sf voted up, book voted down
Elijah Joon
AmyJ
Randy Wise
Manchi
Dave Conifer
Gretchen Galway
Misha Crews
kahuna
Ed O'Dell
Doomed Muse
SWolf

I will NEVER catch up! ~wails piteously!~
MA


----------



## TeresaDAmario

All caught up again.   thanks for all the tags! An keep 'em coming.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Still caught up this afternoon.


----------



## Sybil Nelson

I'm all caught up. I'll have a new book to tag tomorrow.


----------



## BarbraAnnino

Ruth Harris said:


> easy day today...
> 
> tagged--
> Roland
> Marian x2 (no tags on Cherokee & HF)
> 
> all caught up...


Playing catch up from Friday, but I had to say I love your covers, Ruth!


----------



## MiaHeart

All caught up for today finally got behind, one weekend away and whew.


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up this Monday afternoon.


----------



## alexisleno

All caught up to here


----------



## Mica Jade

All caught up to this point!

Welcome to the newcomers!

Thanks for the tags.

Here is my US listing: http://www.amazon.com/Loves-Contemporary-Erotic-Romance-ebook/dp/B004PLMI78/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1300141374&sr=1-1


----------



## BarbraAnnino

I'm all caught up from Friday.

I have a new one if anyone has the time. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004RQ84R4


----------



## Selene Coulter

Hey all,

New to this thread.

Have tagged all the published works of the following authors:

JDChev
cblewgolf
BiancaSommerland
TSOROZ
A.S. Warwick
Amyshojai
Rhynedahll
aaronpolson
thejosh86
bazmaz
Erick Flaig
mgscarsbrook
TeresaDAmario
Gretchen Galway
Margaret Lake
Patricia McLinn
William Meikle 
David N. Alderman
Ricky Sides
Michelle Muto
Maurice X. Alvarez
alexisleno
Jason G. Anderson
swcleveland
Linda S. Prather 
Christopher Bunn
Harry Shannon 
Sybil Nelson
MeloniePhillips
SJWright
Mica Jade
RChaffee
sibelhodge
Alessandra Kelley
mamiller
tjager12
BrentKnowles
BarbraAnnino
Mackenzie Morgan
Raydad
Andrew Ashling
xtine
Chuck Heintzelman
Thundergeoff
Carol R
liam.judge
JRTomlin
Doomed Muse
aaronpolson
Chris J. Randolph
jenwylie
Ruth Harris
Steven L. Hawk
Harris Channing
swolf
Attebery
Laura Lond
bthrowsnaill
meromana
Katie Salidas
MiaHeart
Shane Jiraiya Cummings
DonnaFaz
jessicamorse
mrobmedia
D.A. Boulter
Beatrice Brusic
Joe Chiappetta
Jowitch21
Victorine
Arthur Slade
daniamore
leedobbins
KerylR
taufour
LB Gschwandtner
Kavita Nalawde
Elijah Joon
bnapier
AmyJ
manchi
daveconifer
Misha Crews
kahuna
Ed_ODell
Debra Burroughs
M T McGuire
Margaret Jean
Dee Ernst
rxena77
Maria Staal
Dan Holloway
KatieKlein
Staceywb
Marian Allen
Aris Whittier
ericbt
Karen Fenech

Reciprocation would be much appreciated! 

http://www.amazon.com/Illumination-First-Kiss-Duet-ebook/dp/B004R9Q8OC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=books&qid=1300142745&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Hawk-Sparrow-ebook/dp/B004QWZDZU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=books&qid=1300142745&sr=8-2

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones. All caught up.


----------



## T. K. Bloom

Hi Everyone! I'm a new author and new to the boards. Thanks to Donna and David for organizing this tag/lovefest! I'm currently working through David's list and tagged Donna Fasano through Linda Welch, and of course Mr. Greene. I'm giving my tagging arm a break and then I'll be back at it again 

If anyone would like to tag my book "Unearthed," the kindle link is here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004MPRBH4

Thanks, and happy tagging!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

Caught up again.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi TK, got your new book tagged--congrats! And you should generally just go back 5-6 pages and tag from there. The "regulars" will be in that group, and you can keep up with any new ones that post thereafter. Many of those from the front-of-the-thread may not even be active any longer.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread TK. I tagged your book.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Selene x 2
Unearthed


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers and congratulations on the new releases.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## JRTomlin

Harris Channing said:


> OMW! I'm a huge William Wallace 'fan'. Tell me, did the mistakes in Braveheart bother you as much as they bothered me?
> Congrats on the new release. I've tagged it.
> H.


Thanks for the tagging. Bother me? Oh, that is NOT the word for my opinion of "that movie".

It would be hard to choose which enraged me the most: That William Wallace was never called "Braveheart". That was Robert the Bruce. The accusation--TOTALLY false--that the Bruces betrayed Wallace. The rather lame representation of the horror of that execution. Or the silly lack of a Bridge at the Battle of Stirling BRIDGE which meant that the entire battle was misrepresented.

Well, you get the idea. Heh. *climbs down off soapbox*

Edit: Oops! I was tagging. Now where the heck was I?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JRTomlin said:


> Thanks for the tagging. Bother me? Oh, that is NOT the word for my opinion of "that movie".
> 
> It would be hard to choose which enraged me the most: That William Wallace was never called "Braveheart". That was Robert the Bruce. The accusation--TOTALLY false--that the Bruces betrayed Wallace. The rather lame representation of the horror of that execution. Or the silly lack of a Bridge at the Battle of Stirling BRIDGE which meant that the entire battle was misrepresented.
> 
> Well, you get the idea. Heh. *climbs down off soapbox*
> 
> Edit: Oops! I was tagging. Now where the heck was I?


And Isabella was only ten years old when Wallace was executed.


----------



## hughewil

Hi everyone, would appreaciate any tags and would prefer
horror
strange 
cosmic horror
monsters

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004RPXS2G


----------



## JRTomlin

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> And Isabella was only ten years old when Wallace was executed.


And in France at the time which made having sex with him when he was in Scotland rather difficult. Edward I was not dying when Wallace was killed, and Isabella's son certainly was NOT Wallace's since the _seven-year pregnancy_ would have been the longest in history.

Scots did not wear kilts during the 13th century; they certainly were capable of combing their hair and they had knights who wore *gasp* armour and rode horses. Bruce didn't just HAPPEN to decide to fight the Battle of Bannockburn as the movie showed at the end. That was a battle for which he prepared for months. Signs of the pits he had dug to stop the English can still be seen in aerial photographs.

Haha! Yeah. Bad subject to get me started on. Had _Braveheart_ been marketed as fantasy, I would have had no complaint. But it didn't qualify as bad history because it wasn't even ANY history.

Edit: But it's nice to find people who hate it as much as I do.

And I really was tagging. 

Aris Whittier -- new one (Congrats!  )
Manchi
Marian's novels that didn't have tags before
Mrobmedia
Michelle Muto -- tagged down as requested
Barbra Annino - new one
Selene Coulter X2

Thanks for all the tags on my new title! The count is going up very nicely--even though it seems to be stuck "in process" nearly forever (well, 2 days) I'll have a great tag count when it does finish though.

Here is the link for the new one: Freedom's Sword

Preferred tags:

Scottish history, historical fiction, Robert Bruce, Scotland, adventure, historical
historical fiction - Scotland, William Wallace, Scottish independence, Scottish war of independence

(I suspect everyone now knows that Robert Bruce and William Wallace does not refer to authors.  )


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Thankfully, I have tagged most of you already, but I'm now caught up for the last 6 pages of those I missed since I forgot about this thread 

Thanks for tagging mine!


----------



## bthrowsnaill

Tagged tonight:

Ruth Harris 
Harry Shannon 
Aris Whittier
Misha Crews  
manchi 
ericbt 
Harris Channing 
Carol R 
Kavita Nalawde


----------



## Harris Channing

JRTomlin said:


> Thanks for the tagging. Bother me? Oh, that is NOT the word for my opinion of "that movie".
> 
> It would be hard to choose which enraged me the most: That William Wallace was never called "Braveheart". That was Robert the Bruce. The accusation--TOTALLY false--that the Bruces betrayed Wallace. The rather lame representation of the horror of that execution. Or the silly lack of a Bridge at the Battle of Stirling BRIDGE which meant that the entire battle was misrepresented.
> 
> Well, you get the idea. Heh. *climbs down off soapbox*
> 
> Edit: Oops! I was tagging. Now where the heck was I?


Yes, those things bothered me too, but Bruce albeit a hero, only chose sides after killing Red Comyn in a church, no less. And being the romantic that I am, the Princess was not a full grown woman but a child of about nine, if I remember correctly. That bugged me lots!

Yeah, where was the bridge! And Andrew Murray should have had a bigger part...or was he not in it at all!?


----------



## Harris Channing

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> And Isabella was only ten years old when Wallace was executed.


Yeah! Sorry, I didn't see that when I posted before.

And later in life Bruce had leprosy....yuck!


----------



## Harris Channing

JRTomlin said:


> And in France at the time which made having sex with him when he was in Scotland rather difficult. Edward I was not dying when Wallace was killed, and Isabella's son certainly was NOT Wallace's since the _seven-year pregnancy_ would have been the longest in history.
> 
> Scots did not wear kilts during the 13th century; they certainly were capable of combing their hair and they had knights who wore *gasp* armour and rode horses. Bruce didn't just HAPPEN to decide to fight the Battle of Bannockburn as the movie showed at the end. That was a battle for which he prepared for months. Signs of the pits he had dug to stop the English can still be seen in aerial photographs.
> 
> Haha! Yeah. Bad subject to get me started on. Had _Braveheart_ been marketed as fantasy, I would have had no complaint. But it didn't qualify as bad history because it wasn't even ANY history.
> 
> Edit: But it's nice to find people who hate it as much as I do.
> 
> And I really was tagging.
> 
> Aris Whittier -- new one (Congrats!  )
> Manchi
> Marian's novels that didn't have tags before
> Mrobmedia
> Michelle Muto -- tagged down as requested
> Barbra Annino - new one
> Selene Coulter X2
> 
> Thanks for all the tags on my new title! The count is going up very nicely--even though it seems to be stuck "in process" nearly forever (well, 2 days) I'll have a great tag count when it does finish though.
> 
> Here is the link for the new one: Freedom's Sword
> 
> Preferred tags:
> 
> Scottish history, historical fiction, Robert Bruce, Scotland, adventure, historical
> historical fiction - Scotland, William Wallace, Scottish independence, Scottish war of independence
> 
> (I suspect everyone now knows that Robert Bruce and William Wallace does not refer to authors.  )


Don't forget they weren't Picts either! The scene with their faces painted is Pictish! Oh and I'm all caught up tagging for the day. Night!


----------



## manchi

Done for the night!

Tagged:
mgscarsbrook
TeresaDAmario
BarbraAnnino
MiaHeart
Mica Jade
Selene Coulter
T. K. Bloom
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake'
hughewil
Sarah Woodbury
bthrowsnaill

I am looking forward to interchange reviews, Please let me know if Anyone wants to


----------



## thejosh86

All caught up for now, cheers!


----------



## JRTomlin

Harris Channing said:


> Yes, those things bothered me too, but Bruce albeit a hero, only chose sides after killing Red Comyn in a church, no less. And being the romantic that I am, the Princess was not a full grown woman but a child of about nine, if I remember correctly. That bugged me lots!
> 
> Yeah, where was the bridge! And Andrew Murray should have had a bigger part...or was he not in it at all!?


Actually it is _not_ true that the Bruce didn't choose sides. If nothing else, he knew he was the rightful King of the Scots, not something he'd likely forget.

When Wallace was at Stirling Bridge, the Bruce was in Ayr burning the castle to keep it out of English hands.The Bruce fought for Scotland constantly between 1297 and 1302. He surrendered to the English when he could no longer support an army in the field because of the devastation of his own lands of Annandale and Carrick.

The Bruce had planned renewing the rebellion against the English for quite some time (probably the entire time) as shown by a pact signed in 1304 between him and Bishop William Lamberton who was plotting with him. The argument that led to the murder in the church was that the Red Comyn had betrayed or planned to betray (depending on whom one believes) Bruce's planned uprising, but there is no doubt that the uprising was already planned.

Now one might argue that the fact that the Bruce turned lying to the English into an art form is something to criticise. However, considering that the Scots were (and are) outnumbered something like 10 to 1 and that the English were foreign invaders conquering another nation, the Bruce seemed to think it was a pretty logical thing to do. His lying to them hardly meant he was on their side.

Andrew de Moray wasn't in the movie at all even though he was considered senior to Wallace. (Murray is the modern spelling)

Edit: And no they most certainly were not Picts. There are just too many lies in the movie to list in a short post. And the most frustrating thing is how many myths (such as the idea that Bruce never fought for Scotland) people have bought into, some without even realising where the lie comes from.

The thing about the bridge was that they (or more likely Moray) chose that spot for the battle. They didn't just come along and suddenly decide they'd face a huge army. The bridge was essential to their strategy. But the movie made it look like they weren't capable of HAVING a strategy.


----------



## JRTomlin

Harris Channing said:


> Yeah! Sorry, I didn't see that when I posted before.
> 
> And later in life Bruce had leprosy....yuck!


That is a myth. There is absolutely no evidence that the Bruce had leprosy and it's highly unlikely. He made a lengthy pilgrimage across Scotland a short time before he died, one someone in the last stages of leprosy almost certainly could not have done and it is quite plain that there was never the slightest concern about separating him from other people. He played with his children and his entire court was with him, many touching him, on his deathbed.

Edit: Yes, yes. I see some of you rolling your eyes. LOL


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Selene Coulter

Tagged hughewil and Sarah Woodbury.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good morning everyone!

Welcome to all the new folks!

Tagged:

Selene Coulter x2
T. K. Bloom
W. T. Hughes

Let me know if I missed anything and as always, thanks for tagging mine!


----------



## Kavita Nalawde

Morning all,
I started a few pages back so still catching up. My tags for the day
Amyshojai
AmyJ
swcleveland
aaronpolson
jenwylie
Ruth Harris
Steven L. Hawk
Harris Channing
swolf
Attebery
Laura Lond
bthrowsnaill
meromana
Katie Salidas
MiaHeart
BiancaSommerland
Shane Jiraiya Cummings
DonnaFaz
Andrew Ashling
D.A. Boulter

To everyone new Welcome.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

JRTomlin (new book)
Staceywb (latest book)
Marian Allen (all book's)
Aris Whittier (new book)
alexisleno (new book)
Michelle Muto (voted down unwanted tags)
Chuck Heintzelman (latest books)
BarbraAnnino (new book)
Selene Coulter
T. K. Bloom
hughewil


----------



## mamiller

Good morning!

New for me today were Manchi, one of J.R's and Selene.

Happy tagging to all...


----------



## Aaron Pogue

New to the thread! I'm starting several pages back to tag everyone.

I've only got two books of my own:

Gods Tomorrow (Ghost Targets, #1)
Gods Tomorrow (Ghost Targets, #1) (paperback)
Ghost Targets: Expectation (Ghost Targets, #2)
Expectation (Ghost Targets, No. 2) (paperback)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JRTomlin said:


> That is a myth. There is absolutely no evidence that the Bruce had leprosy and it's highly unlikely. He made a lengthy pilgrimage across Scotland a short time before he died, one someone in the last stages of leprosy almost certainly could not have done and it is quite plain that there was never the slightest concern about separating him from other people. He played with his children and his entire court was with him, many touching him, on his deathbed.
> 
> Edit: Yes, yes. I see some of you rolling your eyes. LOL


Not me. I'm loving this.

Some people are trying to get an historical fiction book club started. Geoff has written to Harvey and we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

new for me:

JRTomlin: new one
Marian Allen: all four 
Aris Whittier: new one
Selene Coulter: both
T. K. Bloom 
hughewil 
Aaron Pogue: all 

Interesting discussion about the Bruce, by the way.

Caught up.


----------



## Marian Allen

Caught up this morning! 

You guys were right: A lot of faithfuls. Once they were tagged, I'm finding the upkeep workable. 

MA


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caught up again ... for now. Love tagging newcomers and new releases.

Here are mine to make it easier. Tags back always appreciated.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## BarbraAnnino

Got Aaron's tagged.

Margaret, I don't see the tags for this one: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003U8ADZG/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Michelle Muto

Caught up for the morning. Welcome Aaron! Can't add to the Scottish history lesson - history was never my subject. Sounds interesting, though.

Still looking to bump UP:

Young Adult
Young Adult Fantasy
Teen


----------



## Raydad

All caught up. Tagged these today:

Michelle Muto (requests tagged down)
Marian Allen
BarbraAnnino (Gnome Wars)
Selene Coulter 
T. K. Bloom 
hughewil 
JRTomlin (Freedom's Sword)
Sarah Woodbury 
Aaron Pogue


----------



## Selene Coulter

Tagged Aaron's.  

Loving the Scottish history discussion, what with living in Edinburgh and all that...


----------



## William Meikle

Selene Coulter said:


> Tagged Aaron's.
> 
> Loving the Scottish history discussion, what with living in Edinburgh and all that...


Me too -- I'm from Kilbirnie, about 10 miles south of Elderslie where Wallace came from, and 25 miles North of Bruce's castle in Ayr


----------



## William Meikle

williammeikle said:


> Me too -- I'm from Kilbirnie, about 10 miles south of Elderslie where Wallace came from, and 25 miles North of Bruce's castle in Ayr


And I'm caught up to here


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with Aaron's 4 books. And my family's also from Emerald Isle.


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up today...busy as usual.  Thanks for the tags!


----------



## JDChev

All caught up!

Thanks for all those that have taken the time to tag mine


----------



## Aaron Pogue

I'm caught up (for the last several pages, anyway). Thanks for all the tags!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  

have caught up with:

Harris Channing
Manchi
thejosh86
Selene Coulter
Kavita Nalawde
Aaron Pogue
Marian Allen
Barbra Annino
Michelle Muto
Raydad


----------



## M T McGuire

OK everyone...

Slowly but surely working through you all. I can't actually tag as many books as are announced on here each day but I'm there, plugging away and eventually your book WILL get tagged.

These are the folks I've tagged so far.

Donna Fasano
Sierra Rose
Jess C Scott
Ricky Sides
David Dalglish
Eric Christopherson
Kristie Leigh Maguire
Linda Welch
David Derrico
Jeffry S. Hepple
Claire Farrell
Helen Smith
Dave Conifer
Maria Rachel Hooley
Lisa C. Hinsley
T. L. Haddix
Margaret Lake
Rosanne E. Lortz
Daniel Arenson
Ruth Francisco

Any reciprocal tag love would be just peachy. Here are mine.

Amazon UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1907809007
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004ASOS6A

Amazon US 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/1907809007
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ASOS6A

Cheers

MTM


----------



## Margaret Jean

Rhynedahll said:


> Tagged Margaret Jean x6
> 
> Thanks to all those who tagged mine!


THANK YOU! I just keep tagging away...don't have much time to read the msgs. here about preferences (please forgive me), but when I tag I just tag all of an author's books and all of the tags that appear on the first screen. Hope that's OK? But heartfelt thanks to all who tagged me! thanks, thanks, thanks


----------



## JRTomlin

Margaret Jean said:


> THANK YOU! I just keep tagging away...don't have much time to read the msgs. here about preferences (please forgive me), but when I tag I just tag all of an author's books and all of the tags that appear on the first screen. Hope that's OK? But heartfelt thanks to all who tagged me! thanks, thanks, thanks


The fastest way to tag is to copy the preferences and paste them into the tag box, but any way you choose to do it is fine. 

Some of us are inveterate talkers (especially about Scottish history  ) but I certainly don't expect everyone to read it.


----------



## Margaret Jean

JRTomlin said:


> The fastest way to tag is to copy the preferences and paste them into the tag box, but any way you choose to do it is fine.
> 
> Some of us are inveterate talkers (especially about Scottish history  ) but I certainly don't expect everyone to read it.


Gotcha!


----------



## Margaret Jean

Margaret Jean said:


> Gotcha!


I started tagging on page 472 (I think?!) a few days ago and have tagged everything up to this point (I hope!).


----------



## manchi

Catchin up up to here

Tagged:
Aaron Pogue
JDChev
M T McGuire


----------



## jessicamorse

I'm caught up again. This thread is really adding to my sample and TBR pile.


----------



## M.Eddie Mc

Brand new on the boards, believe I have tagged everybody going back six pages.  Off to ice my mouse-hand now...


----------



## Maud Muller

Tagged a bunch:
B. Throwsnail, C. Heintzelman, S. Hodge (paperback), C. Blewitt (new tags), B Sommerland, T.S. O'Rouke (new),
E. Flaig, G. Galway, A. Pogue, M.T. McGuire, M. Langstaff, J.R. Tomlin, H. Channing, B. Wright, S. Coulter, K. Nalawade, M. Allen, B. Annino, M. Jade, T.K. Bloom, W.T. Hughes


----------



## Chuck Heintzelman

Tagged:


J.R. Tomlin - Freedom's Sword
M T McGuire - Few Are Chosen
Jan Hurst-Nicholson - The Breadwinners
Aaron Pogue - Gods Tomorrow
J.D. Chevaliere - How to Date Your Ex
Aaron Polson - We are the Monsters
William Meikle - The Invasion
Selene Coulter - The Hawk and the Sparrow
Barbra Annino - Opal Fire
Margaret Lake - Catherine and the Captain


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up:

Barbara Annino -- new one
Selene Coulter -- x2
TK Bloom
Hughewil
Aaron Pogue -- x4
M. Eddie Mc


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Margaret Jean said:


> THANK YOU! I just keep tagging away...don't have much time to read the msgs. here about preferences (please forgive me), but when I tag I just tag all of an author's books and all of the tags that appear on the first screen. Hope that's OK? But heartfelt thanks to all who tagged me! thanks, thanks, thanks


We all just do as much as we can the best way we can.

The easiest way to tag is highlight all the tags from underneath the "tt" window and drag and drop into the window. Then click save. You can get an awful lot of tagging done that way very quickly.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

M T McGuire said:


> Any reciprocal tag love would be just peachy. Here are mine.
> 
> Amazon UK
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1907809007
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004ASOS6A
> 
> Amazon US
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/1907809007
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ASOS6A
> 
> Cheers
> 
> MTM


We have a UK tagging thread. It's best to post your UK link there because most of the taggers here don't have tagging privileges in the UK. You have to have purchased something from Amazon UK. Same here. If you haven't purchased something from Amazon US, you can't tag. It will look like you did, but the taggee won't see your tags and they don't add into the count for ranking purposes.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

M.Eddie Mc said:


> Brand new on the boards, believe I have tagged everybody going back six pages. Off to ice my mouse-hand now...


Got you tagged and welcome. Thanks for tagging. It gets easier if you can check back a couple of times a day.


----------



## M T McGuire

Oh pooh. I'm sorry about that folks... It always looks like it's let me tag people so I assumed I could... curses  that explains a lot...

Cheers

MTM


----------



## Maria Staal

All tagged up again!

Michelle Muto - tagged down
Barbara Annino
Selene Coulter
TK Bloom
hughwil
Aaron Poque
MT Mc Guire
M. Eddie Mc

For the new people the link to my book is:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004H1TDVU/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

My preferred tags are:
container ships, travelogue, containers, ships, pirates, time zones, unusual journeys, dolphins, round the world, travel, sea, shipping, maria staal
(If you press 'tt' on the book page, you can just copy and paste the tags in, without having to click them all individually.)

Thanks for all the tags, people!

Maria


----------



## Selene Coulter

William -- well, we are a stone's throw away from each other. Especially by US distances.  

Tagged 

M T McGuire (US and UK)
Eileen Muller
M.Eddie Mc


----------



## TeresaDAmario

All caught up to this point - and if you are new, my links are in my sig file.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Welcome new authors. 

Edit:

Amy,

This is the feral cat I told you about. She is sitting on the table referenced in the book. Isn't she a beauty? I think she is at least part Maine ****.


----------



## valeriec80

Newbie here. I'm pretty sure I'm caught up on all the active taggers.

Here are (all) my books. Thanks so much!!

http://www.amazon.com/Breathless-ebook/dp/B002G99RSO/ (Please disagree with england, historical, historical novel, historical fiction--don't tag)
http://www.amazon.com/Trembling-ebook/dp/B002NKLN2Y/
http://www.amazon.com/Tortured-ebook/dp/B002UNN76E/
http://www.amazon.com/Stillness-Azazel-Apocalypse-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B0045JK21E/
http://www.amazon.com/Little-Sister-Vampire-Novella-ebook/dp/B004NNV52W/
http://www.amazon.com/Brighter-ebook/dp/B004N62ORY/
http://www.amazon.com/Invoke-ebook/dp/B004Q7CH86/
http://www.amazon.com/Death-Girl-ebook/dp/B004KKXS14/


----------



## Ricky Sides

valeriec80 said:


> Newbie here. I'm pretty sure I'm caught up on all the active taggers.
> 
> Here are (all) my books. Thanks so much!!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Breathless-ebook/dp/B002G99RSO/ (Please disagree with england, historical, historical novel, historical fiction--don't tag)
> http://www.amazon.com/Trembling-ebook/dp/B002NKLN2Y/
> http://www.amazon.com/Tortured-ebook/dp/B002UNN76E/
> http://www.amazon.com/Stillness-Azazel-Apocalypse-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B0045JK21E/
> http://www.amazon.com/Little-Sister-Vampire-Novella-ebook/dp/B004NNV52W/
> http://www.amazon.com/Brighter-ebook/dp/B004N62ORY/
> http://www.amazon.com/Invoke-ebook/dp/B004Q7CH86/
> http://www.amazon.com/Death-Girl-ebook/dp/B004KKXS14/


Tagged them for you. Welcome to the thread. That's quite an impressive array of books.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi All!

Welcome to the new folks!

Tagged:

Aaron Pogue x4
M. Edward McNally


----------



## Marian Allen

Caught up again! Love looking at all the books! Trying not to buy... them... all.... 

MA


----------



## David N. Alderman

Caught up for today.


----------



## M.Eddie Mc

And...caught up again.  Back tomorrow.


----------



## Harry Shannon

Have a brand new project out today, a Kindle anthology from Top Suspense Group. Would really appreciate tags and if anyone wants a copy in exchange for posting any kind of honest Amazon review just let me know at [email protected]

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

To be honest, I will have to catch up on tagging in the next day or so, my Mother in law was killed in a car accident last night and things are pretty sad around here...


----------



## Ruth Harris

Looks like my post got eaten...
Anyway...tagged--
Aris Whittier
Alexis your new one
Barbra your new one & thanks for the nice words...I love the covers, too
Selene Coulter x2
TKBloom
WTHughes
MTMcGuire
MEddieMc

all caught up...Thank you, everyone, for the tags back.  I appreciate your help.


----------



## Harris Channing

JRTomlin said:


> That is a myth. There is absolutely no evidence that the Bruce had leprosy and it's highly unlikely. He made a lengthy pilgrimage across Scotland a short time before he died, one someone in the last stages of leprosy almost certainly could not have done and it is quite plain that there was never the slightest concern about separating him from other people. He played with his children and his entire court was with him, many touching him, on his deathbed.
> 
> Edit: Yes, yes. I see some of you rolling your eyes. LOL


Not rolling my eyes! Love a lively discussion. Seems like you and I have battling history books...and I know it's De Moray, but SOME people get upset when you call Bruce De Bruce... so I modernized it. Also, De Moray was very much a hero at Stirling Bridge and it bothered me that he was basically ignored in 'the movie'.

Okay, off to tag. Thanks for playing.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

So, so sorry, Harry, about your mother-in-law.  I'm sure the tags can wait   Hang in there.


----------



## thejosh86

Whew! All caught up for today.


----------



## Marian Allen

Harry Shannon said:


> To be honest, I will have to catch up on tagging in the next day or so, my Mother in law was killed in a car accident last night and things are pretty sad around here...


Oh, Harry, I'm so sorry for your loss! You have my deepest sympathy. We lost my precious mother-in-law some years ago, and I know the pain. HUGS!

MA


----------



## JRTomlin

Harris Channing said:


> Not rolling my eyes! Love a lively discussion. Seems like you and I have battling history books...and I know it's De Moray, but SOME people get upset when you call Bruce De Bruce... so I modernized it. Also, De Moray was very much a hero at Stirling Bridge and it bothered me that he was basically ignored in 'the movie'.
> 
> Okay, off to tag. Thanks for playing.


I tend to prefer the 14th century spelling de Brus but no one knows whom I'm talking about so I restrain myself. LOL

Any history book that says that Bruce did not fight previous to the killing of the Red Comyn needs to be trashed. I recommend GWS Barrow's _Robert Bruce and the Community of the Realm of Scotland_ as the preeminent authority although Evan MacLeod Barron's _The Scottish War of Independence_ is also very good. There is absolutely no question about Bruce's participation in the war previous to his surrender to the English in 1302. 

And let me tell you how much I despised that "that movie" left Moray out. _Freedom's Sword_ is about him. PM me and I'll gift you a copy! 

All caught up on the tagging by the way.


----------



## AmyJ

Hi everyone, all caught up again.
You can find my link in my sig.

Ricky - Your kitty is really pretty.  Is she nice?  I ask because I used to have a siamese snow leapard mix and she would bite the snot out of everyone but me.  I have always wondered whether it was the siamese or the feral instinct that caused her to be so nasty to others.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

valeriec80 said:


> Newbie here. I'm pretty sure I'm caught up on all the active taggers.
> 
> Here are (all) my books. Thanks so much!!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Breathless-ebook/dp/B002G99RSO/ (Please disagree with england, historical, historical novel, historical fiction--don't tag)
> http://www.amazon.com/Trembling-ebook/dp/B002NKLN2Y/
> http://www.amazon.com/Tortured-ebook/dp/B002UNN76E/
> http://www.amazon.com/Stillness-Azazel-Apocalypse-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B0045JK21E/
> http://www.amazon.com/Little-Sister-Vampire-Novella-ebook/dp/B004NNV52W/
> http://www.amazon.com/Brighter-ebook/dp/B004N62ORY/
> http://www.amazon.com/Invoke-ebook/dp/B004Q7CH86/
> http://www.amazon.com/Death-Girl-ebook/dp/B004KKXS14/


Done and welcome.


----------



## JRTomlin

Harry Shannon said:


> Have a brand new project out today, a Kindle anthology from Top Suspense Group. Would really appreciate tags and if anyone wants a copy in exchange for posting any kind of honest Amazon review just let me know at [email protected]
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr
> 
> To be honest, I will have to catch up on tagging in the next day or so, my Mother in law was killed in a car accident last night and things are pretty sad around here...


Good heavens, take care of yourself and your family. Tags will be here when you're up to it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harry Shannon said:


> To be honest, I will have to catch up on tagging in the next day or so, my Mother in law was killed in a car accident last night and things are pretty sad around here...


How tragic, Harry. My heart and my prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Caught up to this point. Welcome new authors.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Amy,
> 
> This is the feral cat I told you about. She is sitting on the table referenced in the book. Isn't she a beauty? I think she is at least part Maine ****.


Ricky, she is absolutely gorgeous. So regal, so disdainful (even for a cat).


----------



## Chris Culver

After a lot of button pushing, I'm caught up.


----------



## manchi

Catching up again

Tagged:
M.Eddie Mc
Eileen Muller
valeriec80
Harry Shannon
Margaret Lake


----------



## Ricky Sides

Gertie,

Yep, that's her. Regal and disdainful describe her character pretty well. But she is also affectionate to a few folks.



AmyJ said:


> Ricky - Your kitty is really pretty. Is she nice? I ask because I used to have a siamese snow leapard mix and she would bite the snot out of everyone but me. I have always wondered whether it was the siamese or the feral instinct that caused her to be so nasty to others.


She doesn't like to be picked up. I've seen her claw a lady's arm one day when the young lady tried to pick her up. She's still pretty feral, but not as bad as she once was. Even I won't try to pick her up, and I pet her constantly. As to your experience with the siamese mix, I couldn't say if it is instinctive or not, but my wife and I had a bad experience with a siamese. That cat would look you in the eyes and just start to claw you. We couldn't keep the animal because it had a mean streak. Whether that was due to instinct or abuse by a former owner I can't say.


----------



## Amyshojai

Ricky, beautiful dilute blue/cream kitty. Is she your inspiration for the stray/feral in "Claws?" (the nice kitty!). 

Harry, tagged your latest--and my deepest sympathy on your loss.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Harry,

Sadly, we have tragedy in common. My elderly Mother-In-Law was also struck by a car and killed a few years ago. My thoughts are with you and your wife in this trying time. Please extend my regards to your lady.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides

Amyshojai said:


> Ricky, beautiful dilute blue/cream kitty. Is she your inspiration for the stray/feral in "Claws?" (the nice kitty!).


Yes, that's her. She's the one that I told you about. The cat that shocked us by surviving. Looking at her it's hard to believe she ever suffered grievous injury. Now, people who formerly had a poor regard for her feed her.  We consider her a miracle cat.


----------



## T. K. Bloom

Thanks for the tips and tags! I'm working from 7-8 pages back and moving forward. Today I tagged:
Jason Anderson
Margaret Jean
Alexis Leno
Doomed Muse
Ruth Harris
Rhynedahll
Bianca Sommerland
Gretchen Galway
Aaron Polson
Mamiller
Ricky Sides
Harris Channing
David Alderman
Amy Shojai
Margaret Lake
Tjager12
D. A. Boulter
Manchi
Mackenzie Morgan

Also, I think I figured out how to turn the pic of my book in my signature into a link to the kindle store. Woohoo for being technologically proficient!


----------



## Talia Jager

Harry, so sorry to hear. Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

I'm caught up.

For any newbies, please tag any of the tags on Teagan's Story. And tag up abusive relationships and dating violence as well as any others you can on the front of the list for Damaged: Natalie's Story. Also if you can tag down the name that someone put on there, I'd appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Hughewil
Aaron x 2
Few Chosen
Sable City
Fantastic Goulash
Valeriec80 x 8
Top Suspense


----------



## JRTomlin

Ricky Sides said:


> Gertie,
> 
> Yep, that's her. Regal and disdainful describe her character pretty well. But she is also affectionate to a few folks.
> 
> She doesn't like to be picked up. I've seen her claw a lady's arm one day when the young lady tried to pick her up. She's still pretty feral, but not as bad as she once was. Even I won't try to pick her up, and I pet her constantly. As to your experience with the siamese mix, I couldn't say if it is instinctive or not, but my wife and I had a bad experience with a siamese. That cat would look you in the eyes and just start to claw you. We couldn't keep the animal because it had a mean streak. Whether that was due to instinct or abuse by a former owner I can't say.


It would take a foolhardy person to get past that "Just you DARE" stare!

Beautiful but definitely doesn't look like a snuggler. 

Edit: Forgot to mention, I'm all caught up.


----------



## Harris Channing

Harry!  I'm so sorry about your loss.  Please take care of your family and yourself.

All caught up for today.


----------



## Harry Shannon

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## D.A. Boulter

And I'm all caught up again. 7 pages this time. Must get here more often.

My books are at: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=ntt_athr_dp_sr_1?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=D.A.%20Boulter


----------



## jasonmtucker

I'm new to the forums and have just started working my way through the books to tag... all the way back on #326. I'll keep plugging away and trying to get between 20 and 40 done until I've caught up. Here are the ones that I've tagged so far.

David Greene
Donna Fasano
Sierra Rose x3
Jess C. Scott x2
Ricky Sides x5
David Dalglish x6
Eric Christopherson x2


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thanks for the tags Jason. I tagged your book.   Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

All caught up.


----------



## Selene Coulter

Mornin' all... (even though technically most of you are asleep)

Tagged:

Harry's new one
Valerie
C.Culver
TK Bloom
jasonmtucker


----------



## Kavita Nalawde

My tags for today
Joe Chiappetta
Thundergeoff
mrobmedia
raydad
Jowitch21
Victorine
Andrew Ashling
mgscarsbrook
Arthur Slade
David N. Alderman
leedobbins
KerylR
thejosh86
Gretchen Galway
jessicamorse
LB Gschwandtner
daniamore
Elijah Joon
bnapier
manchi
daveconifer
Misha Crews
nancyrwilliams


----------



## mamiller

Got JasonMTucker!  Caught up since yesterday.

It's a little chilly this morning. They say brisk tagging excercises warm you up!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

M T McGuire
M.Eddie Mc
valeriec80
jasonmtucker

All caught up


----------



## Gertie Kindle

jasonmtucker said:


> I'm new to the forums and have just started working my way through the books to tag... all the way back on #326. I'll keep plugging away and trying to get between 20 and 40 done until I've caught up. Here are the ones that I've tagged so far.
> 
> David Greene
> Donna Fasano
> Sierra Rose x3
> Jess C. Scott x2
> Ricky Sides x5
> David Dalglish x6
> Eric Christopherson x2


Got you tagged, Jason, and welcome.

You only have to go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch all the active taggers. Many of the people in the earlier pages have dropped out.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Aaron Pogue

I got three pages behind somehow (this thread moves fast!), but I'm all caught up.

Thanks for all the tags, guys! And big thanks to Gertie for this little bit of advice:



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The easiest way to tag is highlight all the tags from underneath the "tt" window and drag and drop into the window. Then click save. You can get an awful lot of tagging done that way very quickly.


That really made things a lot easier.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Harry, sorry to hear about your loss. You have our deepest sympathy.

Tagged:

T K Bloom - Unearthed
W T Hughes - The Secret of Rue McGrath
Aaron - Gods Tomorrow, Ghost Targets, Expectation
M T McGuire- Few Are Chosen - US and UK
M McNally - The Sable City
V J Chambers - Breathless, Trembling, Tortured, The Stillness in the Air, Little Sister, Brighter, Invoke, Death Girl
Harry - Top Suspense
Jason Tucker - Blood, Magic, and a Concubine.

Thanks for all the tags.

A Shot in the Dark 
The Master's Chair Please include "parallel world" and "fantasy" if you can. Thanks again.

Have a nice day.


----------



## M.Eddie Mc

And...caught up again.  You know, it turns into a sort of Zen exercise after a while, like popping bubblewrap.


----------



## JRTomlin

jasonmtucker said:


> I'm new to the forums and have just started working my way through the books to tag... all the way back on #326. I'll keep plugging away and trying to get between 20 and 40 done until I've caught up. Here are the ones that I've tagged so far.
> 
> David Greene
> Donna Fasano
> Sierra Rose x3
> Jess C. Scott x2
> Ricky Sides x5
> David Dalglish x6
> Eric Christopherson x2


Welcome. Jason, if you go back about 6 pages, you should catch all the active taggers and save yourself a sore mouse-hand. 

I have you tagged. I think you're the only new one for me this morning.



M.Eddie Mc said:


> And...caught up again. You know, it turns into a sort of Zen exercise after a while, like popping bubblewrap.


Haha! Quite true. Once you get a certain rhythm it becomes rather soothing.


----------



## Marian Allen

Gotcha, Jason, and I'm all caught up!

MA


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Aaron Pogue
M T McGuire (U.S and U.K. links)
M.Eddie Mc
valeriec80
Harry Shannon (anthology book)
C. Culver (U.K. link)
jasonmtucker


----------



## Amyshojai

Got Jason Tucker and I'm all caught up.


----------



## alexisleno

Whew, this thread has been busy! I am all caught up to here


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi All!

This afternoon I tagged:

Top Suspense: 13 Classic Stories by 12 Masters of the Genre

and

Jason Tucker.


----------



## Adelle Laudan

Phew!  I swear I wasn't gone that long in edits for new book. 

Here goes...

Selene Coulter
T k Bloom
hughewil
Sarah Woodbury
B Throwsnaill
Harris Channing (didn't tag Imogen or Bonfire Chronicles)
Margaret Jean (6)
Doomed Muse x1
Valerie80  great covers!
Jason Tucker
Dan  Halloway
Harry Shannon
J R Tomlin
Alessandra Kelley
Marian Allen
Dani Amore
Aris Whittier (x4)
Misha Crews (x3)
Kavita Nalawde x1
Jessica Morse
mrobmedia
manchi
Barbara Annino
David N Alderman
Alexis Len
Mica Jade

Some of these I'd tagged before so just added new ones. 
Welcome to all the newcomers
Happy tagging, friends!


----------



## Raydad

Caught up for today:

Jan Hurst-Nicholson 
M T McGuire 
M.Eddie Mc 
valeriec80 
Harry Shannon 
C. Culver 
jasonmtucker


----------



## aaronpolson

Snagged the new ones since my last visit and those I hadn't tagged.  

Thanks, everyone, for the tags!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up:

VJ Chambers -- x8
Jason M Tucker


----------



## MiaHeart

All caught up with the new books and new taggers.

Harry I am very sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## daveconifer

Caught up. Thanks for the tags!

Just tagged:

Jason Tucker Margaret Jean x 6
Selene Coulter x 2 ValerieC80 x 8
Sable City TK Bloom
Marian Allen x 4 WT Hughes
Alexis Leno's Red Sand Aris Whittier (new one)
Mt McGuire x 2 Roland

Here are my book pages for easy tag access:

http://www.amazon.com/Wrecker-ebook/dp/B004IEA8GK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298606769&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Snodgrass-Vacation-ebook/dp/B002U0KXR8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298606804&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/Man-of-Steel-ebook/dp/B0017DPWO8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/eBully-ebook/dp/B001PBFEL8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Throwback-ebook/dp/B0013HJDNY/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/FireHouse-ebook/dp/B0013GSV9M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Chuck Heintzelman

Tagged:

M. G. Scarsbrook - The Marlowe Conspiracy
Dave Conifer - WreckerAaron Polson - The Bottom Feeders and Other Stories
Adelle Laudan - Iron Horse Rider One
H. Jonas Rhynedahll - Orphan: Key to Magic I
Alexis Leno - Red Sand and Other Stories
M. Edward McNally - The Sable City
Aaron Pogue - Ghost Targets: Expectation
Maureen A. Miller - Borrowed Time
Kavita Nalawde - Coffee @ 4:00
Ricky Sides - Claws


----------



## Ruth Harris

Oh, Harry, how awful.  We send our sincerest sympathy.

Tagged Jason M Tucker...tagged...

All caught up.  And thanks for the tags back...


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Thank you for the tags.


----------



## TeresaDAmario

All caught up again.


----------



## Selene Coulter

Tagged Adele. (love the covers for your trilogy, btw!)


----------



## BarbraAnnino

Thanks for the tags!

Only had about 5 to do today!


----------



## Sybil Nelson

So excited! My new book is up. Can I have some tags please?

http://www.amazon.com/Queen-Bridgeton-Dancing-Dream-ebook/dp/B004S7A9AM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1300310718&sr=8-1

Suggestions:
Teen, Young Adult, dance, high school, romance, African American, love, urban, dreams, drama, mean girls, gossip girl, pretty little liars


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up for today.

Harry, you and your family have my condolences.


----------



## klenart

This new one (shown above) of mine could really use some tagging help. Thanks in advance.

Keith


----------



## M.Eddie Mc

Caught up again back to last post.  

Have a good St. Pat's everybody.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged the new books. Congratulations on the new releases folks.


----------



## Katie Salidas

Back again! Caught up on the last two pages. New tags:

Selene Coulter
klenart
M.Eddie Mc
JRTomlin
Harry Shannon
jasonmtucker
Jason G. Anderson
Kavita Nalawde
Aaron Pogue
Marian Allen
Adelle Laudan

I'll check back in a little later for more tagging.

For any of the new people, here's my link list. (Please remember to get the newer tags at the back) Thanks!

House of Immortal Pleasures

Halloween Fantasies

Karma & Melodies

Immortalis Carpe Noctem

Hunters & Prey


----------



## jessicamorse

All caught up again.


----------



## swolf

All caught up:

williammeikle 
M T McGuire 
Margaret Jean 
aaronpolson 
Dan Holloway 
JRTomlin 
Marian Allen 
Aris Whittier 
Selene Coulter 
T. K. Bloom 
hughewil 
Sarah Woodbury 
Aaron Pogue 
M.Eddie Mc 
valeriec80 
C. Culver 
jasonmtucker 
Sybil Nelson 
klenart

For the new people, my list of links and preferred tags:

Amulet: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004QT6YBK

erotica, sex, explicit sex, romance, invisibility, thriller, voyeurism, adult fiction, amulet, couples erotica, girl next door, paranormal erotica, lesbian, young love, sweet romance

Amulet 2: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004CRSRD4/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

erotica, explicit sex, explicit erotica, time travel, time travel romance, voyeurism, invisibility, thriller, mystery, romance, sexy, adult fiction, amulet, alternate reality, couples erotica

Paranormal Erotica: http://www.amazon.com/Paranormal-Erotica-ebook/dp/B004D4ZUP4/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1

erotica, paranormal, vampire, twilight zone, erato, wwi, isis, egyptology, adult fiction, short stories, couples erotica, comedy, violence, egypt, mythology

Thrillers: http://www.amazon.com/Thrillers-ebook/dp/B004D4ZURW/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_3

thriller, mystery, serial killer, time travel, hitler, texas, hologram, hitchhiker, violence, child abuse, romance, sex, seduction, murder, future

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## JT Holden

I sell about 1-2 copies a month at Amazon (do much better at Pubit) and can't figure out why. I read this thread and am curious to see if taggin helps as much as people say. I greatly appreciate anyone willing to help me out by tagging this (if you don't mind taggnig erotica). Thank you!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JT Holden said:


> I sell about 1-2 copies a month at Amazon (do much better at Pubit) and can't figure out why. I read this thread and am curious to see if taggin helps as much as people say. I greatly appreciate anyone willing to help me out by tagging this (if you don't mind taggnig erotica). Thank you!


No problem. You're tagged. You might want to add some more to give yourself a better chance in the searches. Look at works similar to yours to get an idea for additional tags. If you add more tags just let us know and we'll check them, too.

We suggest that you just go back about six pages and tag forward from there so you catch all the active taggers.

Here are mine. Thanks for tagging back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged the new releases. Congratulations and good luck.


----------



## Selene Coulter

Tagged JT Holden, klenart (all) and Sybil.

PS. Nook readers certainly seem to love their erotica. I am sure that premise'll hold until I publish mine. LOL


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Blood, Magic
Queen Bee
Mix-Ups
JT x 4


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

The book I want tagged isn't up on Amazon yet so I'm sorta tagging on credit here. I'll put up my own link when my book is out.

I think I've actually done it wrong because I started way back with the list on page 326 and tagged about a million books. Oh well. Maybe it will help the authors out and at least it gave me a chance to excercise my tagging finger.   

Here's the books I've tagged (in no special order):

The Ghost of Betrayal
The Death of Promises
The Shados of Grace
A Dance of Cloaks
Guardian of the Mountain
A Land of Ash
Crack-up
The Prophet Motive
Second Chances
You've Got Mail From Japan
Desert Heat
Cabin Fedver
No Lady and her Tramp
Along Came A Demon
The Demon Hunters
Right Ascension
Declination
The Twiller
Unmentionables The Merry-Go-Round
Celtic Evil
Team Omega
The Intern
The Develin Fey
The Birth of the PeaceKeepers
The Peacekeepers Book 2
The Peacekeepers Book 7
Adventures in Reading
The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense
The Weight of Blood
Confessions
Top Ten
The Donzerly Light
All For One
Dark and Darker
The 90 Day Novel
Diamond Dogs
The Model Universe...
The Hawk and His Boy
Decisions
The Grey and Guilty Sea
Blank Slate
Crescent Rising
Free Books For Kindle
The Father's Child
Unmentionables - A Novel
Confessions of a Liberal Lover
Simple Word Find
Cat Jump
Word Mix-ups
House of Immortal Pleasures
Halloween Fantasies
Immortalis Carpe Noctern
Huntrees and Prey
The Girl Who Ran With Horses
Srene Morning and Other ...
Nostalgia
Baptism
Nasty, Brutish and Short Short
The Summoning Fire
The Guardian
Olivia's Kiss
Learning Curves
Sole Sacrifice
The Kincield Legacy
The Venom of Vipers
Slow Love ...
Learn Me Good
Twenty-Somwhere
The Eraser
Shard Mountain
Blue Bells of ...
The Troll Hunter
Flight of the Cookie ...
No Experience Necessary
Ths Missing Boatman
Kindle Slider Puzzles
Hanoi Puzzle Deluxe
The Cemetary Vote
Too Lucky
The Telescope Builder
The Forbidden Stroies
Courtesan
Pelgraff
Pilton's Moon
Romantically Challenged
Honeymoon For One
How I Learned To Love The Walrus
Star Chosen
Silly Daddy in Space
Debt-Busters
Armed with Intergalactic ...
A Hint of Rapture
My Runaway Heart
Defiant Imposter
Twin Passions
Wild Angel
Captive Rose
The Pagan's Prize
Wild Angel
Stolen Splender
Stumbling Forward
The Gift of Fury
Fall From Grace
The Bread Winners
Something To Read ...
But Can You Drink The Water
Personal Finance ...
Foolish Notions
The Truth About Being ...
A Dish Served Cold
Gone
Unholy Angels
Little Miss Straight Lace
The Marlowe Conspiracy
Lost, A Vampire Romance
When Gargoyles Fly
Love Is All Around
Dialogue: More Than ...
Secrets of Midnight
Isle Royale
Night Touch
The Foundder's Face
A Stranger in the Family
Principle of Love
Rodeo Nights
Widow Woman
The Games
Magician
Not Your Typical ...
Orphani Key ...
La Cavsalite
Imp[eding Justice
Pale Boundaries
Fatal Embrace
Sacred Secrets
The Role ...
Peace Warrior
The Deliverers
The Mind Readers
The Ghost Hunter
Blood and Sunlight
Night of the ...
A New Home
Arrival
Sam and the Dragon
One Insular ...
The Secret Language of Crows
Anomaly
Failing Test
Duality
Chronicles of ...
Variations of ....Darkness Follows
The Auld Mither
The Midnight ...
The Watchers Omnibus
The Johnson Amulet ....
Eldren
Generations
Fairy Tale Fail
Recollections
The Palace
The Battle
Travel In Ghana
The Gifts
The Mengliad
Life ...
A Whisper ...
Have Gun, Will Play
The Invasion
The Valley
Island Life
Abominable 
Crustaceans
Mostly Human
The Road ...
Carnacki
The Haunting ...
The Midnight Eye ...
Cold as Death
Brotherhood of the Thorns
The Sleeping God
Whispers From the Dark Side
Death Rhythm
Bait and other ....
Northwoods Deep
Fetal Position
Taking Care ...
Fetal Bait ...
Boomerang
33 Summers
All Fired Up
Heart of Fire
The Sex Club
Secrets to Die For
Thrilled to Death
The Baby Theif
The Suicide Effect
Passions of the Dead
Out of Time
The Usurper
Shattered Earth
Her Last Letter
Vicarious
This Time of Night
Prisoner 392
The Brank of ....
Social Media for ...
Cyberdome
Undr Witch Moon
Executive Lunch
Executive Retention
Catch an Honest Thief
Tracking Magic
Sage: ...
Complete Kitten Care
Complete Care For ...Cat
Complete ....Dog
Pet Care ...
Dog and Cat ...
The Second Coming
Scourge
Bedtime Stroies For ...
Guise and Dolls
Goodbye Dolly
Three Minutes More
Fallen Blood
Shades of Twilight
Storytellers
Storytellers: Adept
Starfire Angels
Broken Wings
When Angels Cry
Legend of the ...Legacies
A Turn of Curses
Legend of the ....Legends
Lend of the ....Legacies, Destiny
The Wicked Heroine
The Ryel Saga
Pen Tangle
Ninja (1)
Parallax
Listen to your Heart
Catherine and the Captain
Of Love and War
I Serve ...
The Life and Death of Saint ...
Firefly Island
Flaiming Dove
Good Morning Darkness
Amsterdam 2012
Confessions of a Deathmaiden
The Srubs
Road Rash
Sick Things
Curtains
Working Stiffs
The Fall Guy
The Death Panel
Asking For Trouble
Killer Fiction
Dragged into Darkness
Xenolith
Under the Amoral ...
The Know Circuit
The Bridge Chronicles
33 A.D.
Saying Goodbye to the Sun
The Lake ...
Grubs
Devil Music
Not What She Seems
Murder Passes the Buck
Murder Grns and Bears It
Gone For A Soldier
Land of the Free
Home of the Brave
Lonely is the Soldier
The Treasure...Vol 1
The Treasure ... Vol 2
The Angel of 1776
One Night With A Fae
A Little Girl...
Sixty Ssconds ....
Thirst
Alison Wonderland
Being Light
The Miracle Inspector
Throwback
Firehouse
Man of Steel
eBully
Snodgrass Vacation
Dreamwalker
Sojourner
Covenant
Second Sight
Anathema
The River
The Mach Band
On the Road with Ollie
Leaving the Nest
Coombe's Wood
A Peculiar Collection
Under the Moon's Shadow
Secrets In the Shadow
Ariana's Pride
Only in my Dreams


----------



## jasonmtucker

I'd like to thank everyone for the tags I've been getting. I appreciate them very much!
Here are the books I've tagged today. It's going to take a while, but I will eventually catch up with everyone.

Kristie Leigh Maguire x5 
Linda Welch x2
David Derrico x3 
Jeffry S. Hepple x 7
Claire Farrell x4 
Helen Smith x3
David Conifer x5
Maria Rachel Hooley x9
Lisa C. Hinsley x2


----------



## Sybil Nelson

I think I'm all caught up. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

jasonmtucker said:


> I'd like to thank everyone for the tags I've been getting. I appreciate them very much!
> Here are the books I've tagged today. It's going to take a while, but I will eventually catch up with everyone.
> 
> Kristie Leigh Maguire x5
> Linda Welch x2
> David Derrico x3
> Jeffry S. Hepple x 7
> Claire Farrell x4
> Helen Smith x3
> David Conifer x5
> Maria Rachel Hooley x9
> Lisa C. Hinsley x2


Jason, just go back six pages and tag forward from there. A lot of the people on your list dropped out long ago.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dara, that was some list you tagged. Can't wait to tag your book. Just let us know.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones, congrats on the releases. All caught up for the night.


----------



## Mica Jade

All caught up from Monday!

Thanks again for the tags.

My US listing is: http://www.amazon.com/Loves-Contemporary-Erotic-Romance-ebook/dp/B004PLMI78/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1299958703&sr=1-1


----------



## Harris Channing

Caught up!  Nightie night!

H.


----------



## KatieKlein

All caught up!

I have a new one out, now!

Tags are _much_ appreciated. I'll try to get the link in my sig line soon, but for now: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004S7MLWQ/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


----------



## Elijah Joon

Alessandra Kelley said:


> There weren't any tags on Elijah Joon's "Temporal", so I added some
> 
> Please, if you're tagging, tag my husband's book in my signature, as well as:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Three-Steps-Universe-Mystery-ebook/dp/B0028K303O/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Three-Steps-Universe-Mystery-Matter/dp/0226283488/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1
> 
> Thanks.


Very many thanks to you for the favor, Alessandra! 
I especially wanted to single out and thank Alessandra Kelley and Ricky Sides for their tagging my books.

It took me a couple of days, but I'm caught up from the last time I posted a few days ago all the way up to the present.

For *TEMPORAL*, I'd appreciate it tremendously if someone could add the following tags to it (listed in the order of preference):

johnny panic
quirky
Haruki Murakami
memory
contemporary fiction
postmodern
chuck palahniuk
miranda july
spiritual
psychological
art house
sylvia plath
existential
ereader

http://www.amazon.com/TEMPORAL-Consciousness-Essential-Reading-ebook/dp/B004RPXTAW/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1

-------

For *AUSTRIAN-ACCENTED ACTION GUY*, someone please add the tags (again, in order of preference):

Arnold Schwarzenegger (or simply "Schwarzenegger")
99 cents
gangsters
action
satire
parody
crime
short story
postmodern
dialogue
comedy
commando
extreme

http://www.amazon.com/Austrian-Accented-Action-Guy-Action-Satire-ebook/dp/B004S7MO6O/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1300329154&sr=8-4

-----

For *THE DEMO TAPE*, tags in order of preferrance:

99 cents
quirky
contemporary fiction
psychological
demotape
sample
postmodern
literary
action
genre
indie
kindle author
art house
ereader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Demo-Tape-ebook/dp/B004S7EUQG/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_3

-------

A full list of my books are on my Amazon Author page: http://www.amazon.com/Elijah-Joon/e/B004S4ES2K/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0

Thanks in advance to anyone who helps out! I'll be returning the favors


----------



## Elijah Joon

sibelhodge said:


> All caught up!
> 
> Here's mine for anyone who missed them. Always appreciated.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Perfect-Wedding-Romantic-Comedy-ebook/dp/B004IK93XS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=digital-text&qid=1300339230&sr=1-1
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fourteen-Later-Romantic-Comedy-ebook/dp/B003B3UE/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fashion-Police-Murder-Mystery-ebook/dp/B003B3NYS8/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fashion-Police-Amber-Murder-Mystery/dp/1451555652/ref=tmm_pap_title_0
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fourteen-Days-Later-Romantic-Comedy/dp/1451531346/ref=pd_sim_b_1
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/My-Perfect-Wedding-Sibel-Hodge/dp/1460971663/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2


MANY THANKS for adding all my requested tags, Sibel! I just tagged ALL your books with as many tags as I could until the 15-tag limit ran out. I really appreciate your time and effort to help out this newbie indie!

If I may, I'd like to request someone add these 2 tags to my novel TEMPORAL -- thanks!

Christopher Nolan
Memento

http://www.amazon.com/TEMPORAL-Consciousness-Essential-Reading-ebook/dp/B004RPXTAW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1300340415&sr=1-1

Many thanks again!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Sybil Neklson: new one
K. Lenart: new one
JT Holden


Thanks, Dara


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

Caught up again with all the new books. Easy tagging links for my books:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004OEINOI/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004R1Q9AS/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Selene Coulter

Up to date


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good morning everyone!

Tagged:

Leslie Dubois
J. T. Holden (You might consider adding more tags to your books.)


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Sybil Nelson (new book)
klenart (new book)
JT Holden
KatieKlein (new book)
Elijah Joon


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Sybil - Queen Bee
K Lenart - Word Mix-Ups
J T Holden - True Life Erotica, Memorable College Party, Barb's Sexual Awakening, British Exposure
Elijah - Temporal, Australian-Accented Action Guy, Demo Tape

Thanks for the tags. 
A Shot in the Dark 
The Master's Chair Please include "parallel world" and "fantasy" if you can. Thanks again.

Have a nice St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## Kavita Nalawde

After so many days I am finally caught up on this thread. My list is all tagged now. Thank you so much everyone for all the tags. I am very grateful  

Ed_ODell
victorine
Doomed Muse
LB Gschwandtner
Debra Burroughs
M T McGuire
rxena77
Margaret Jean
BiancaSommerland
aaronpolson
Maria Staal
KatieKlein
Staceywb
Marian Allen
Aris Whittier
ericbt
Carol R
Chuck Heintzelman
Selene Coulter
T. K. Bloom
hughewil
Aaron Pogue
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
M.Eddie Mc
Eileen Muller
valeriec80
Adelle Laudan
klenart
jasonmtucker


----------



## Amy Corwin

Kavita-Thanks for the list of names!

I'm going through and tagging folks, too.
If anyone wants to give me a boost, I'd be very grateful!

Thank you and have a great day (and upcoming weekend!)


----------



## Amy Corwin

Sorry--I should have stated, that I've tagged:
Kavita
Mackenzie
Leslie
JT Holden
Harris
Kristie 
Linda 
David W.
Jeffry 
Claire 
Katie
Helen 
Maria 
Lisa 

Sorry--I only wrote down first names before I realized that probably wasn't a good way to identify folks! I'll do better next time, I promise.


----------



## alexisleno

All caught up again!

Thanks for all the tags


----------



## Marian Allen

Caught up--for the moment! 

Thanks for the tag love, everybody. I'm scaring myself with my growing wish list of new books I want to buy and read though. 

MA
The Eel is a place. The reverence is ... complicated.


----------



## mamiller

Elijah was the only one I didn't have.  All caught up!

Happy St. Patrick's Day even if you aren't Irish!


----------



## M.Eddie Mc

Caught up again back to previous post.

Happy St. Pat's, and for anyone feeling like doing something for a Mc today, the Sable City is available at the holiday price of only $1.99!
(okay, that is the regular price...must be my blarney talking...)


----------



## Amyshojai

Top O' the Mornin' to ye! All caught up!


----------



## J. Carson Black

Authors I've tagged yesterday and today:
Arthur Levine
Michael Phelps 
Mainak Dhar
Jeff Mariotte
Harry Shannon
Ev Mitchell
rcordiner
Dawn McCullough White
Asher MacDonald
Michael Scott Miller
bobdev
Michael Prescott
tawntaylor
clbewgolf
Imogen Rose
Thundergeoff
Abigail
Seanhrobertson
Christian Young Miller
JJayKamp
Katie Salidas
sibelhodge
catjournalist
Jason G. Anderson
Suzanne Tyrpak
rsullivan9597
Sybil Nelson
literaryGrrrl
Valmore Daniels
J.M. Pierce
Monique


----------



## aaronpolson

And I just got yours...thanks!


----------



## Raydad

All tagged up today. Added these:

JT Holden 
Elijah Joon 
J. Carson Black


----------



## George Everyman

I'm really new to this tagging thing, but if someone/anyone will tag my book as per below, I'll be glad to try and learn how to tag you back?

Urban Romance,Contemporary Romance.Humor.Chick Lit,Romance,Relationship,Love Story,Cheating.Marriage,Adult

And if you could disagree the spammer tag that would be helpful too!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004EPZ1EC

Let me know how to do you back?

thanks


----------



## jessicamorse

Caught up again. Man, this thread moves fast.


----------



## Selene Coulter

Indeed it does.

Up to date.


----------



## Maria Staal

All tagged up again!

Valeriec80
Harry Shannon - new title
Sarah Woodbury
C Culver
jasonmtucker
klenart
JT Holden
J Carson Black

George Everyman: I noticed your book has only a few tags. If you add some more I will tag you! : )

For the new people the link to my book is:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004H1TDVU/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

My preferred tags are:
container ships, travelogue, containers, ships, pirates, time zones, unusual journeys, dolphins, round the world, travel, sea, shipping, maria staal
(If you press 'tt' on the book page, you can just copy and paste the tags in, without having to click them all individually.)

Thanks for all the tags, people! 

Maria


----------



## William Meikle

And I'm all caught up to here.

For newcomers and those hiding sigs, my books are all here:

http://www.amazon.com/William-Meikle/e/B002BMOP0G/


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up.

Elijah and George, when you list your tags, please list them across with a comma in between so we can just copy and paste. There's always so much tagging to do that every little bit helps.

George, contemporary was misspelled. You might want to go back to your original post and fix it.

We suggest that the newcomers go back about six pages and tag forward from there so you catch all the active taggers.

The easiest way to tag is to go to the product page, press tt to open the tagging window and there will be tags listed underneath. Highlight the tags and drag and drop them into the window. Click save and you're done.

Here are mine for easy tagging.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Debra Burroughs

All caught up!  Thanks for tagging me back, everyone!

Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## J. Carson Black

I'm peddling as fast as I can!  Catching up?  Not so much, but I can hit everybody on this page.  Thanks for the tags!


----------



## Gertie Kindle




----------



## alexisleno

all caught up again  Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## Michelle Muto

Caught up again! It is true - this thread moves quick! I miss one day and I have to go back a bit to catch up.

Katie! I saw the new book cover immediately! Tagged!

George - Gertie put it best, and tag - you're it!

STILL TRYING TO TAG UP:

Young Adult
Young Adult Fantasy 
Teen


----------



## Aris Whittier

]I'm all caught up as well!! Thanks for the tags everyone!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Happy St. Patrick's tags:

Sybil Nelson -- new one (good luck!)
Klenart -- new one
JT Holden -- x4
Katie Klein -- new one (congrats!)
Elijah Joon -- x4
George Everyman

By the way, Dara -- thanks for all the tags you've given out. Let us know when yours is out so we can tag it back!

-------------

For the newbies, here are mine:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## M.Eddie Mc

Caught up again, and now back to basketball.


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged--

Katie your new one
Carson Black x5
George Everyman...

all caught up.  thanks so much for the tags back...


----------



## Marian Allen

Caught up!

Happy St. Patrick's Day, everybody!

MA
The Eel is a place. The reverence is ... complicated.


----------



## markarayner

Okay, I'm getting this whole tagging thing is big. Here's what I've got so far for Marvellous Hairy. If anyone would like to click on a few, you'd be making this Kindlemonkey happy.

cheap kindle books
comic fiction
humorous fiction
humorous science fiction
science fiction comedy
humor
literary fiction
satire
science fiction
fabulist satire

Okay, now I'm off to click on some of the previous poster's tags. Given the 400-some-plus pages, this may take a while ...


----------



## valeriec80

Wow. It's much easier to catch up then start fresh. I'm caught up to this point. Many thanks for the tags!


----------



## Amy Corwin

Hi!
This is a plea to taggers. I'm really sorry to intrude about this but...
Several of my books have been tagged with "outrageous price for an indie author" but the books tagged were not indie publications. I have both traditionally (small press/NY Press) published books as well as indie books.

I know others are probably being hurt in this way as well.

All I ask is that you look at the PUBLISHER information before assigning this sort of damaging tag to any book.

If you don't wish to tag books that are published through a publisher who sets the price (regardless of what the author thinks about it) then please don't tag the book. It only hurts the authors.

We can decide to just tag indie books if we wish. I think that's totally fair--and really enough.

But please don't add negative tags to books.
Thank you very much.


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author

All tagged up to this point:

Rodney Scully/Ron Peterman
Chuck Heintzelman
Alessandra Kelley
Debra Burroughs
Joshua Price
Annie Bellet
Ethan Dempsey
Eric B. Thomasma
Donna Fasano
Amy Corwin
JR Tomlin
Edward W. Robertson
E.M. Muller
R. Chaffee
Patricia McLinn
William Meikle
Dave Conifer
Arthur Slade
Teresa D'Amario
Aaron Pogue
M.T. McGuire
Margaret Jean
manchi
V.J. Chambers
Marian Allen
Harry Shannon
Harris Channing
Sarah Woodbury
C. Culver
Jason Tucker
Selene Coulter
Kavita Nalawde
Barbra Annino
K. Lenart
Mica Jade
Katie Klein
Elijah Joon
J. Carson Black
George Everyman
Michelle Muto
Aris Whittier
Mark A. Rayner

Whew. Note to self: come here more often. Thanks for all tag-backs and forwards!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. I tagged all versions of the new author's books.

Here is a link to a product page that lists my books.

http://www.amazon.com/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Ricky%20Sides

Thank you all for the tags.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## thejosh86

Caught up for now!


----------



## David N. Alderman

Caught up for the moment.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Hello, on what page is the master list now? 
The moderator said page 326 - but that was ages ago.

Here is my book to tag: A Dead Man's Debt.
Also - did you know that if you tap 'TT' when you land on the page it takes you straight to the tagging section?

http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1

Will start tagging tonight!


----------



## Arthur Slade

Caught up!

Could I please have some tags for TRIBES my latest book?

Here are the tags: 
young adult, kindle author, high school, evolution, anthropology, darwin, kindle book, coming of age, young adult book, arthur slade, kindle author

This is the Amazon.com link: 
This is the Amazon UK link: 

Thanks!


----------



## Arthur Slade

Now that TT thing is great!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Hi Arthur, 
My pleasure (the TT thing) 
have tagged you   , my first venture into tagging land. x


----------



## Selene Coulter

Caught up.

The whole activity goes down much better with a Guinness!


----------



## Grace Elliot

OK - now I understand!
I have tagged everyone from page 486
Randy Ray Wise
George Everyman
Jessica Morse
Lynn Abby
Maria Staal
William Meikle
Margaret Lake
Debra Burroughs
J Carson Black
Michelle Muto
Aris Whittier
M Eddi Mc
Ruth Harris
Marian Allen
Mark A Rayner
Amy Corwin
Jasmine Giacomo
Ricky Sides
Joshua Price

and from this page -
Selene Coutter.

Thank you all in advance for the return tag at:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1

Thanks once again! 
I can see this tagging thing become strangely addictive after a while!
Grace x


----------



## Ricky Sides

caught up again.


----------



## markarayner

Grace, I don't know how you figured out that tt thing but you're a genius. I know this doesn't make me "caught up" on the whole list, but it does cover the last two pages of the thread. Only 4658900 more to go!

J. Carson Black
Aaron Polson 
Randy Ray Wise
George Everyman
Jessica Morse
Selene Coulter
Maria Staal
William Meikle 
Margaret Lake
Debra Burroughs
Alexis Leno
Michelle Muto
Aris Whittier 
M. G. Scarsbrook
M. Edward McNally
Ruth Harris
V. J. Chambers
Amy Corwin
Jasmine Giacomo
Ricky Sides
Joshua Price
David N. Alderman 
Grace Elliot
Arthur Slade

My book is here:


Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi folks!

For this evening I tagged:

Grace Elliot x1
Arthur Slade x1
J. Carson Black x4
George Everyman x1
Mark A. Rayner x1

As always, appreciate any and all tags in return.


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught all the new ones!

And FWIW, I tag whether it's an indie title or traditionally pub'd. I also have both--but just the indies are in this siggy line (not room for the others, LOL!)


----------



## AmyJ

Caught up again.  

I just tagged (new ones, or new to me).

J Carson Black
George Everyman
Debra Burroughs
Alexis Leno
Marian Allen
Markarayner
Grace Elliot
Arthur Slade

Please tag me back. My link is in my sig.
Thanks!


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Elijah x 4
J Carson x 5
George
Marvellous
Dead Man
Tribes + UK


----------



## jasonmtucker

Thanks again for the tags. And the 'tt' thing is great! Here are the books I tagged today:

Harry Shannon x12
Ruth Harris x3
Dani Amore x1
Aris Whittier x4
Rhynedahll x6
Amy Shojai x5
Alexis Leno x2
Margaret Lake x7
Scott Cleveland x1
Misha Crews x3
Joshua Price x1
Gretchen Galway x1
Brant Wright x1
Ericbt x3
Jason G. Anderson x2
Harris Channing x3
Victorine Lieske x1
Carol R. x1
Sibel Hodge x3
Kavita Nalawde x1
Aaron Polson x5
Maureen A. Miller x3
Jessica A. Morse x2
Mackenzie Morgan x2
Talia Jager x2
Maria Staal x1


----------



## Harris Channing

Caught up!  Thanks for the tags everyone.  See you tomorrow!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Amy Corwin said:


> Hi!
> This is a plea to taggers. I'm really sorry to intrude about this but...
> Several of my books have been tagged with "outrageous price for an indie author" but the books tagged were not indie publications. I have both traditionally (small press/NY Press) published books as well as indie books.
> 
> I know others are probably being hurt in this way as well.
> 
> All I ask is that you look at the PUBLISHER information before assigning this sort of damaging tag to any book.
> 
> If you don't wish to tag books that are published through a publisher who sets the price (regardless of what the author thinks about it) then please don't tag the book. It only hurts the authors.
> 
> We can decide to just tag indie books if we wish. I think that's totally fair--and really enough.
> 
> But please don't add negative tags to books.
> Thank you very much.


Amy, I seriously doubt if anyone here would add those maltags. They come from independent readers. Many of us have been attacked in various ways by these vindictive people. All we can do is vote them down for you. Please give us the links and we'll be glad to do that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm all caught up again. Welcome to the newcomers.

If you haven't read the instructions, yet, you only need to go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers.

Here are mine if you need them. Always appreciate tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## thejosh86

Hello friends, welcome to all you newcomers! All caught up for now.


----------



## Harry Shannon

Whoa! Okay, caught up.

For anyone who missed it, I'm in a new anthology from Top Suspense Group. I would really appreciate tags and if anyone wants a copy of this one in exchange for posting any kind of honest Amazon review just let me know by message here, or via email at [email protected]

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr


----------



## manchi

Done for the day

Tagged:
jasonmtucker
C. Culver
Adelle Laudan
klenart
JT Holden
Arthur Slade
J. Carson Black
George Everyman
Debra Burroughs
Aris Whittier
Elijah Joon


Thanks for the reciprocal tags!


----------



## hughewil

Went through the last 4 pages and it wasn't until the last one i noticed the agree with all tags link heh.

It also looks like i don't have enough tags if anyone else tagging my work could you please add thriller, secret, creatures, alien to the list

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004RPXS2G


----------



## KatieKlein

All caught up!

My latest is in the sig line now. 

Thanks in advance for the tags!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the latest, Katie!


----------



## Guest

Thanks for all the help. Hope this is making a difference in everyone's sales.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

hughewil said:


> Went through the last 4 pages and it wasn't until the last one i noticed the agree with all tags link heh.


That doesn't tick all the tags automatically (as you might think) - it just lets you vote down tags as well as vote for them.

All caught up for now.


----------



## Ricky Sides

I'm caught up again. Wasn't much to tag this round, but we'll probably get a few new authors this weekend.


----------



## Selene Coulter

Good morning, all.

Up to date.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Still caught up this morning!


----------



## Dan Ames

All caught up!  Great work, folks!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Amy Corwin (all book's)
J. Carson Black (all book's)
George Everyman (i also voted down the unwanted tag)
markarayner
Jasmine Giacomo (all book's)
Grace Elliot
Arthur Slade (U.S. and U.K. tags for latest book)
hughewil (i added the requested tags to your book)


----------



## hughewil

Jason G. Anderson said:


> That doesn't tick all the tags automatically (as you might think) - it just lets you vote down tags as well as vote for them.
> 
> All caught up for now.


Then what is the quickest way to add tags? I have been typing them in one at a time and clicking add. There has to be a faster way.


----------



## Marian Allen

Caught up this morning.  Beautiful day here. Looking out my window at the sunshine and tagging like mad. 

MA
The Eel is a place. The reverence is ... Complicated.
EEL'S REVERENCE


----------



## J. Carson Black

Catching up to last few pages (new here!) and now will go to earlier posts.  Most of these below are X 2.

Grace Elliot
Markarayner
Amy J
Rhynedahill
SWCleveland
Manchi
William Meikle
Ruth Harris
Jasmine Giacamo
Raydad
Liam.judge
Debra Burroughs
Joel Arnold
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
bellandre
historicalromanceauthor
Julie Christensen
Ian Kharitonov
Eileen Muller
Chuck Heintzelman
Cynthia Justlin
Beth O
Philip Chen
brianrowe
LCEvans


----------



## M.Eddie Mc

Caught up, post to post.

PS:  Attebery, got to love a book tagged both "High Definition" and "Zombies"


----------



## meggjensen

I've been out for over a month and JUST learned what all this tagging is. I have a ton of tagging to do for everyone over the weekend.

If you have time, here is my book:

http://www.amazon.com/Anathema-Cloud-Prophet-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004MDLN66/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1300456681&sr=8-2

The tags I'd most like are: adventure, fantasy, fantasy romance, fiction, young adult, magic, darkside publishing, megg jensen, mystery, ya fantasy, romance

Thank you and I can't wait to get started tagging!


----------



## Michelle Muto

hughewil said:


> Then what is the quickest way to add tags? I have been typing them in one at a time and clicking add. There has to be a faster way.


That's the way I've been doing it.

All caught up this morning. Off to get some much needed caffeine.

I could still use help in getting these tags to be in the top ten please: YOUNG ADULT, TEEN, YOUNG ADULT FANTASY


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

George Everyman
J. Carson Black
Mark A. Rayner
Grace Elliot 
W.T. Hughes 
Katie Klein: new one
meggjensen 

Caught up for now.


----------



## Ricky Sides

hughewil said:


> Then what is the quickest way to add tags? I have been typing them in one at a time and clicking add. There has to be a faster way.


The fastest way is to copy the tags for the book you want to tag, paste them into the box on the product page, and then click add. But that's only true if they are set in a string like this:

dog, cat, mouse, sheep

Unfortunately, most posters list them like this:

dog
cat
mouse
sheep

You can't copy them and add them to the box with a hard return included. Also, there is the matter of not having those available for most books. Even if the author included them at some point, they are now lost in the hundreds of pages of this thread.

The second fastest method is to use the double t method. Once the product page opens hit the T key twice in rapid succession. That will open a box that lists the tags. Click on each of the tags. That highlights them a pale blue and adds them to your tag box. Then you just click the save tags button. The downside to doing the tagging this way is that it is limited to ten tags, therefore, many tags remain static.

The other way is to check each box beside the tag. But again, that will only tag the tags on the first page. Many will be hidden. To tag all available tags it is necessary to click the see all tags button. We can only tag 15 tags per book.

Clicking agree with these tags just gives you the option to vote no on tags. It does not automatically vote for you.

Manually typing in each tag and clicking add is the slowest method.

Some taggers just use the double t method because that's all the time they can spare. I try to tag all available tags that I can agree with for each version of each book. If a tag is calling for a judgement on the quality of the book I cannot click it unless I have read the book. Nor will I click on tags for authors other than the one who wrote the book. From time to time, I have encountered malicsious tags that have been added to books. I don't click those.

Hope this info helps.

Have a great day,
Ricky

Edit: I added tags to the new books since my last post.


----------



## Kavita Nalawde

Tagged the new ones


----------



## LB Gschwandtner

Hi There:

Just tagged these. already did all others.

Would appreciate any/all help tagging the *ROMANCE TAG* for _Foxy's Tale_ in sig. Thanks mucho.

Ashing
Jensen
McNally
C, Black
M. Allen
W.T. Hughes
Amore
Coulter
Klein
H. Shannon
Price
Tucker
Rayner
Alderman


----------



## hughewil

Wow Ricky thanks for the info. As a result from no on when I post in this thread I will be sure to list my book link along with requested tags in the easiest format.

Tags
Cosmic Horror, Monsters, Strange, Horror, Creatures, Secret, Aliens, Thriller

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004RPXS2G


----------



## Raydad

Good morning. Tagged these today:

George Everyman 
markarayner 
Grace Elliot 
Arthur Slade (Tribes)
meggjensen


----------



## Aaron Pogue

I was out sick for a couple days, so I had five pages to do this morning, but I'm all caught up now. 

Thanks for all the tags in meantime!


----------



## Ricky Sides

hughewil said:


> Wow Ricky thanks for the info. As a result from no on when I post in this thread I will be sure to list my book link along with requested tags in the easiest format.
> 
> Tags
> Cosmic Horror, Monsters, Strange, Horror, Creatures, Secret, Aliens, Thriller
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004RPXS2G


You're welcome.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up:

MarK Arayner
Grace Elliot
Arthur Slade
Harry Shannon
Hughewil
J Carson Black -- x5
Megg Jensen


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you only go back about six pages and tag forward from there so you catch all the active taggers.

Here are mine. Tags back will be much appreciated.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Adelle Laudan

Selene Coulter said:


> Tagged Adele. (love the covers for your trilogy, btw!)


Thank you! The lovely M E Ellis did them up for me.


----------



## Adelle Laudan

Elijah Joon
Amy Corwin
MEddie MC
J Carson Black
Katie Klein x1 new
Attebery
meggjenson (Love your cover)

All caught up for the weekend
Have a good one, folks!
Adelle Laudan


----------



## T. K. Bloom

Whew! I think I'm all tagged up now on the recent/active posters. What an arm/hand/finger workout! Hope everyone is having a lovely Friday 

-T.K.


----------



## J. Carson Black

I'm caught up with the last five pages.  Thanks to everyone who tagged me.  

Maggy


----------



## mamiller

There were some new ones for me to tag!  I feel like the cookie monster.  yummmy tag tag tag  

WT Hughes
J Carson Black
M. Eddie
Megg


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Yay! My link finally works!

http://www.amazon.com/Queen-Bridgeton-Dancing-Dream-ebook/dp/B004S7A9AM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1300473863&sr=8-1


----------



## bazmaz

hello again people - call me weird, but I actually enjoy tagging and have found some interesting books on the back of it

I tend to come back about once a week and tag back three or four pages to try to catch up and am doing that just now.

If you have the time, tags gratefully received on mine, and if the book looks interesting, would be happy to hear from you!

http://amzn.to/ewlenk - US Kindle store
http://amzn.to/i4EAY4 - UK Kindle store

Thanks!


----------



## JRTomlin

I've been out for a few days distracted by my problems with my new Amazon listing, but it's now fixed so I got caught up and am back in.    

Tagged:
Queen of Bridgeton
Word Mixups
JT Holden -- don't mind tagging erotica after all to each their own. Welcome to the thread.
Dara English, that was some tagging! Welcome to the thread.
Katie Klein -- got the new one
The Master's Chair P-- added "parallel world" and "fantasy"
J. Carson Black -- X5
George Everyman -- tagged up and voted down as requested. Welcome.
Grace Elliot
Arthur Slade -- Tribes (Congrats on the new one!)
Harry Shannon -- Top Suspense (Congrats!)
Hughewil -- all requested tags
Megg jensen -- Welcome. There's always time for tagging.
LB Gschwandtner -- X3 Welcome!

I would very much appreciate more tagging on my (now available! YAY!) new novel:



Preferred tags are:

adventure, historical, historical fiction, historical fiction - Scotland, Robert Bruce, Scotland, Scottish history, Scottish independence, Scottish war of independence, William Wallace

As has been pointed out in the past, Robert Bruce and William Wallace are historical characters who appear in the novel. 

Welcome to all the newcomers and have a great day.


----------



## Marian Allen

Caught up this afternoon!

Sorry I didn't know about putting my link in the body of my message!

EEL'S REVERENCE

Tags:
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Thanks!


----------



## Selene Coulter

Happy Friday night all...

Up to date...


----------



## Grace Elliot

OK, just tagged everyone on page 487 (moving onto 48 ...

Amy Shojai
Jason m Tucker
Harris Channing
Harry Shannon
Manchi
HughEwill
Katie Klein
Atterbery
Jason G Anderson.

Tag love to you all x

My book can be found at.
US link:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1

Many thanks, G x


----------



## Grace Elliot

...and just caught up on pages 488/489.
Tags for:
Meg Jensen
Andrew Ashling
Aaron Pogue
Adelle Laudan
T K Bloom
Sybil Nelson - hi Sybil, Priscilla looks fab!
BazMaz - makes me want to play the Ukelele!
JRTomlin
Marian Allen
Selene Coultier

My links are at:
US link:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1

Is it just me that finds tagging satisfying and strangely addictive?
Taggers anonymous?


----------



## Amyshojai

ACK! my phone & internet was down all day--tree fell across the lines. Anyway, all caught up with the new titles, congrats!  And thanks for those who have tagged me back.

The fastest way I've found is to do the "TT" to open the tag box, then highlight all the tags, then drag-and-drop into the box, and hit "save."


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Hey Grace! Good to see you over here.

All caught up!


----------



## alexisleno

I'm also all caught up! Sheesh, can't go the whole day without checking


----------



## Marian Allen

Thanks for pointing out that some weird tags get suggested, and then they get proliferated by our tagging group. I'm taking a tip from the long-time taggers and giving you links to my my pages in this post AND my preferred tags.

Newcomers, go to the book's page, click TT realfast and you'll get a little tagging window. Copy my list for that book and paste it into the little window and save tags. If you have time, disagree with tags not on my lists. If you don't have time to do that, please just copy and paste the lists in my post.

Thanks!

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories

MA
EEL'S REVERENCE, eels not included


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged--
mark a rayner
jasmine g
grace elliot
arthur slade  new one
megg jensen


all caught up...thanks for the tags back


----------



## valeriec80

Caught up again.


----------



## DonnaFCrow

Oh, this is fun! Grace Elliott and Marian Allen I just tagged you. I'll keep working away at this and do more. I would be absolutely thrilled to have anyone tag my romantic intrigue THE SHADOW OF REALITY, the Elizabeth & Richard Mysteries. Favorite tags are: romance, mystery, Dorothy L. Sayers, 30's historical, English literature, but anything that appeals to you will be great. http://www.amazon.com/Reality-Elizabeth-Richard-Mystery-ebook/dp/B003OYIGFU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=digital-text&qid=1300494651&sr=1-1

Thank you in advance.

Donna 
www.DonnaFletcher Crow.com


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged your book Donna.


----------



## M.Eddie Mc

Caught up to last post, have a good weekend all.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## LB Gschwandtner

JRTomlin said:


> I've been out for a few days distracted by my problems with my new Amazon listing, but it's now fixed so I got caught up and am back in.
> 
> Tagged:
> Queen of Bridgeton
> Word Mixups
> JT Holden -- don't mind tagging erotica after all to each their own. Welcome to the thread.
> Dara English, that was some tagging! Welcome to the thread.
> Katie Klein -- got the new one
> The Master's Chair P-- added "parallel world" and "fantasy"
> J. Carson Black -- X5
> George Everyman -- tagged up and voted down as requested. Welcome.
> 
> Grace Elliot
> Arthur Slade -- Tribes (Congrats on the new one!)
> Harry Shannon -- Top Suspense (Congrats!)
> Hughewil -- all requested tags
> Megg jensen -- Welcome. There's always time for tagging.
> LB Gschwandtner -- X3 Welcome!
> 
> I would very much appreciate more tagging on my (now available! YAY!) new novel:
> 
> 
> 
> Preferred tags are:
> 
> adventure, historical, historical fiction, historical fiction - Scotland, Robert Bruce, Scotland, Scottish history, Scottish independence, Scottish war of independence, William Wallace
> 
> As has been pointed out in the past, Robert Bruce and William Wallace are historical characters who appear in the novel.
> 
> Welcome to all the newcomers and have a great day.


tagged ya!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up again.


----------



## Marian Allen

DonnaFCrow said:


> Oh, this is fun! Grace Elliott and Marian Allen I just tagged you. I'll keep working away at this and do more.


Hi, Donna! Welcome aboard! It IS fun. Everybody says tagging becomes addictive, and they're right. 

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories

MA


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up for this evening. A warm welcome to the newcomers! Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author

All caught up again! Newly tagged:

Arthur Slade
Grace Elliot
W.T. Hughes
Dani Amore
Megg Jensen
L.B. Gschwandtner
T.K. Bloom
Donna F. Crow


----------



## tenis2

Hi everyone - I just tagged the last 15 pages - I enjoyed seeing everyone's covers.

Would appreciate some tagging love on these four titles.

SUMMER SECRETS 
http://www.amazon.com/Summer-Secrets-ebook/dp/B003K15AKQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1300498145&sr=1-1

DANIEL'S GIFT
http://www.amazon.com/Daniels-Gift-ebook/dp/B004KABFAU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1300498329&sr=8-2

RYAN'S RETURN
http://www.amazon.com/Ryans-Return-ebook/dp/B004NNVEHI/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

GOLDEN LIES
http://www.amazon.com/Golden-Lies-ebook/dp/B004Q9TI54/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_8

Thanks,

Barbara Freethy


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good evening folks!

Just tagged:

Barbara Freethy x6
Meg Jensen x1
Donna Fletcher Crow x1

Thanks for tagging me in return. (Links in Sig)


----------



## TWErvin2

Gone for two weeks and _way_ behind. Up to pg 463, will catch up the rest of the way this weekend.

*Tagged:*

Patrick Skelton
Alessandra Kelley (Kindle + print)
Debra Burroughs (Kindle + print)
thejosh86
Doomed Muse (new one)
13treasured (Kindle + print)
Amy Corwin
RChaffee
Arthur Slade (newest one)
TheresaDAmario (Kindle + print where possible)
bthrowsnaill
Chuck Heintzelman (newest one)
Bianca Sommerland
TSOROZ
A.S. Warwick (newest one)
Erick Flaig
Gretchen Galway

If you haven't had the chance, please tag Flank Hawk  in Kindle + print. 
See signature below for links.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

LB Gschwandtner: romance tag
DonnaFCrow


----------



## Mica Jade

Whew! Got caught up from Wednesday!

Thanks for the tags on Love's Rise.

My US listing is: http://www.amazon.com/Loves-Contemporary-Erotic-Romance-ebook/dp/B004PLMI78/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1299958703&sr=1-1

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Katie Salidas

Back again! I'll start working backwards through the pages to catch up.

For any of the new people, here's my link list.

House of Immortal Pleasures

Halloween Fantasies

Karma & Melodies

Immortalis Carpe Noctem

Hunters & Prey


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

I have a new book, hopefully in the signature line below, called _Daughter of Time_.

I'd love some tags! And I'll catch up with those on the last page I missed.


----------



## thejosh86

All caught up for tonight!


----------



## Katie Salidas

Caught up on the last two pages.

Mica Jade
Grace Elliot
Marian Allen
valeriec80
DonnaFCrow
LB Gschwandtner
bafreethy
daniamore
J. Carson Black
meggjensen
T. K. Bloom

Sarah Woodbury - Got the new one.


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Still caught up.


----------



## Maria Romana

Yay, all caught up again. Saw some great looking new additions to the thread!

Appreciate any tags,
Maria
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ in paper on Amazon
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ Kindle on Amazon


----------



## Harris Channing

Caught up!


----------



## wildwitchof

It's been a few days but I'm caught up. Mostly.  
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Marian Allen

Caught up! Thanks for the tags. 

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA


----------



## Jeffrmarks

Hi,

I'm Jeffrey Marks, and I write books regarding the history of mystery. I was hoping to get tags added to my 2 biographies of mystery writers.

http://www.amazon.com/That-Lady-Craig-Rice-ebook/dp/B00394F3VU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1300533675&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Atomic-Renaissance-American-Mystery-ebook/dp/B00394F3RY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1300533705&sr=1-1

The tags I'd like added are: biographies, biography, mystery, golden age mysteries, Craig Rice, Patricia Highsmith, suspense and mystery.

Thanks. I'll reciprocate as well.

Jeff Marks

www.jeffreymarks.com


----------



## Marian Allen

Jeffrmarks said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm Jeffrey Marks, and I write books regarding the history of mystery. I was hoping to get tags added to my 2 biographies of mystery writers.


Hey, Jeff! Great to see you here!

Tagged ya. 

MA
EEL'S REVERENCE - Not about a squiggly thing in a cassock


----------



## bazmaz

Caught up (again!)


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up again.

My Books:

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan-ebook/dp/B003P2VH98

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF-ebook/dp/B003XVYGVM

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-Vengeance-Mine-ebook/dp/B003TXS5A2

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged this morning:

Sarah Woodbury: new one
Jeffrey Marks x2 Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Ruth Harris

early AM tagfest--

Donna Crow
Barbara Freethy  x4  (love your covers, who did them?)
Sarah Woodbury  new one
Jeff Marks x2  (oooooh!  female mystery writers of the 40's & 50's!

Welcome to the newcomers...thanks for the tags back...


----------



## Selene Coulter

Caught to the up.

Welcome, everyone. This is a nice place...


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there everyone,

I'm caught up to this point.

Welcome to the thread Jeff. 

Barbara,

I tagged all versions of all 21 of your books. Congratulations. That's quite a catalog of books you've got there.

Here's a link to Barbara's author page:

http://www.amazon.com/Barbara-Freethy/e/B001I9OPSK/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0

Here's a link to mine for the new thread members:

http://www.amazon.com/Ricky-Sides/e/B002P9SO48/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sarah, tagged your new one and good luck.

Tagged Barbara and Jeff. Welcome to the thread. We suggest you go back about six pages and tag forward from there so you catch all the active taggers.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Amy - The Bricklayer's Helper. Must have missed that one when I did the others.
J Carson Black - Darkness on the Edge of Town, Dark Side of the Moon, The Devil's Hair, Dark Horse, Darkscope
George - I'm George
Mark - Marvelous Hairy
Amy - I finally found the offensive tag on Vampire Protector and voted it down. I really don't think anyone on this thread would ever put in a malicious tag, and if you'll post a link to it, people here will help vote it down.
Jasmine - Oathen. Must have missed that one when I did the others.
Grace - A Dead Man's Debt
Arthur - Tribes
Katie - Cross My Heart
Megg - Anathema
Donna - Shadow of Reality
Barbara - Summer Secrets, Daniel's Gift, Ryan's Return, Golden Lies
Sarah - Daughter of Time
Jeffrey - Who Was That Lady?, Atomic Renaissance

Have a nice day.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

meggjensen
LB Gschwandtner ( i checked and i've already clicked on the "romance" tag)
Michelle Muto (i added the requested tags)
DonnaFCrow
bafreethy
Sarah Woodbury (latest book)
Jeffrmarks


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up. Here's one of my periodic lists for the newcomers:-

Watchers: The Coming of the King : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO5UNC 
Watchers: The Battle For the Throne : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004I1L5BK 
Watchers Culloden! : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004LDLSEY
The Concordances of the Red Serpent : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004INHX96 
Eldren: The Book of the Dark : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HILPPU/
Berserker : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004CRSQSU
The Midnight Eye Files: The Amulet : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0044KMNYI
The Midnight Eye Files: The Sirens : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00472O6PW
The Midnight Eye Files: The Skin Game: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004R9Q7MU
The Invasion : http://www.amazon.comdp/B003HS4V8O
The Valley : http://www.amazon.com/Tdp/B003HS4UHQ 
Island Life : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003CYKQY6 
Crustaceans : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003LBSJGM
The Road Hole Bunker Mystery : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003CC15OI 
Whispers From the Darkside : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004EYSZCS 
Variations on a Theme : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G8R064 
Carnacki: Heaven and Hell : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0045UA7E0 
Darkness Follows : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0046ZRKP8 
The Chronicles of Augustus Seton : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HS5PLG
The Sleeping God : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004DERGOW 
The Auld Mither : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G8R05U
The Copycat Murders : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HFS6EQ 
Mostly Human (with Lockley, Nicholson and Savile) : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G5Z3DE 
Abominable : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0049P226W 
The Haunting of Esther Cox : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZHVE7S
Brotherhood of the Thorns : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZHVE1E
Cold as Death : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0049U49BI
Ghost Writer : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZHVE5A


----------



## J. Carson Black

Whew!  Caught up on last two pages here!  Tagged two to three books for everyone (except those who have one book!)

Thanks, everyone, for tagging me.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up, happy Saturday!


----------



## markarayner

You Kindlemonkeys are a busy lot -- thanks for the tags! I think I'm caught up on the last five pages. Full list below.

I you haven't had a chance to tag Marvellous Hairy yet:

*Tags:* 
cheap kindle books, comic fiction, humorous fiction, humorous science fiction, science fiction comedy, literary fiction, fabulist satire, satire, humor, speculative fiction, genetic engineering, science fiction

(If you missed the tip from Grace earlier, just hit "tt" when you come to the page and that brings up the tag dialog right away. If you list your tags, we can cut and paste into the dialog -- saves a lot of clicking!)



Here's my morning's effort:
H. Jonas Rhynedahll (x2)
Amy Jones
Amy D. Shojai (x3)
Scott Cleveland 
Jason Tucker
Harris Channing
Margaret Lake
Harry Shannon
Grant Wright (manchi)
W. T. Hughes (hughewil) (x2)
Katie Klein
Mike Attebery
Jason G. Anderson
Ricky Sides (x2)
Selene Coulter
Dani Amore
Gregory Bresiger
Marian Allen
J. Carson Black (x2)
Megg Jensen
Andrew Ashling
Kavita Nalawde
L B Gschwandtne
Arron Pogue
M. G. Scarsbrook
Adelle Laudan
T.K. Bloom
Maureen A. Miller
Sybil Nelson
Barry Maz
J.R. Tomlin
Leslie DuBois
Alexis Leno
Ruth Harris
Jasmine Giacomo
Barbara Freethy
Terry W. Ervin II
Mica Jade
Katie Salidas
Sarah Woodbury
Maria Elizabeth Romana
Gretchen Galway
Jeffrey Marks
D.A. Boulter
Mackenzie Morgan
William Meikle

Thanks again!


----------



## kahuna

bazmaz
marian allen
selene coulter
j acarson black
grace elliot
donnafcrow
m.eddieMc
hughewil
meggjensen
aaronpogue
tkbloom
markarayner
jasonmtucker
george everyman
mt mcguire

I went to the amazon page for your book and tagged your book's product tag. 
I also clicked on the "like" button at the top of the amazon page, to the right of your title and stars.
This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me "relationships," "love," "sexuality," "romance," "erotica," "psychology," "self help," "spirituality," "passion," "erotic," "sensual," "lovers," and "health."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks, 
Kahuna


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Thanks guys!  You're great!


----------



## Karen Fenech

Back for another tagging round.  It sure has been a busy week here.  Congrats to all on the new releases!

I tagged:

Grace Elliot

Arthur Slade (your new one)

Selene Coulter

Mark Raynor

Jason Tucker

Harris Channing

Brent Wright (manchi)

W T Hughes

Mike Attebery

Dani Amore

Marian Allen

J Carson Black

M Edward McNally

Megg Jensen

Michelle Muto

Kavita Nalawde

Aaron Pogue

T K Bloom

Thank you so much for tagging my books in return.  I greatly appreciate it.  Thank you to all who have already tagged my books.

Karen


----------



## JRTomlin

Sarah - Daughter of Time (Congrats on the new book! I have to read it)
Jeffrey - Who Was That Lady?, Atomic Renaissance (Welcome)
Mark - Marvellous Hairy looks well, marvellous 

Freedom's Sword

Preferred tags (slightly altered from previously):

historical fiction, scottish history, scottish independence, adventure, scottish war of independence, robert bruce, scotland, william wallace, historical, medieval, knights

Wings of Evil

Preferred tags:

fantasy adventure, young adult fantasy, fantasy, female protagonist, adventure, young adult, kindle, 
magic, 99 cents

Thanks everyone and have a great Saturday!


----------



## jessicamorse

Wow, had a lot to catch up on after a few days of being away from this thread. Got all the new ones now.


----------



## alexisleno

I'm all caught up. Don't forget to tag both of mine if you haven't 

I actually sold a copy of Red Sand in the UK kindle store. My first UK sale...lol


----------



## Talia Jager

I'm caught up to 487 after taking a couple days "off" because of health matters. My computer now has to go to the Apple store, but it shall return - hopefully in a couple hours.


----------



## Maria Romana

Caught up again!

--Maria
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ in paper on Amazon
_Little Miss Straight Lace_ Kindle on Amazon


----------



## adegan

I guess I will join in. I'll start from the original post and work my way down. Hopefully I can get everyone before the weekend is over. Anyone who would like to tag my novella, which is in my signature, will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged your book.   Welcome to the thread.

Just go back 6 pages and tag forward from there. That will get all of the active taggers soon.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Talia Jager

I got bored waiting for my MacBook to come back... so I sat down at the desktop to finish getting caught up. 
All caught up now!!! 
Thanks for the tag backs!


----------



## Sharon Austin

Hi Everyone!

Welcome, Newcomers. Nice to meet you. 

I'm currently traveling all across America, so I'm not online as much as I used to be. I went back six pages and tagged forward.

I'd appreciate a few more tags on my two novels. Especially _Serial Quiller_, since it has a shiny new cover.

Thank you,
Sharon


----------



## CJArcher

I've tagged everyone on this page and am going back through the list to grab the last few pages from this thread.

I'd also appreciate some tags for my new book Honor Bound (The Witchblade Chronicles). Thank you.


----------



## Amyshojai

CJ, got your newest book, congrats!


----------



## Sharon Austin

Hi CJ. 

I tagged you.


----------



## Jimmy Stille

This is my first time here. I'm going down the pages and tagging everyone's books. Mine is in my signature below. 
*Tags:*fiction, historic fiction, thriller, horror, adventure


----------



## Amyshojai

Welcome, Jimmy--got you tagged.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up again.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Yeah, tagged pages 489.90/91 - new authors tagged are:
Alexisleno
Ruth Harris
Valeriec 80
David N Alderman
Barbara Freethy
Rhynedahll
TWErvin2
Mica Jade
Katie Salidsa
Sarah Woodbury
Meromana
Gretchen Galway
Jeffrmarks
Mackenzie Moargan
Liam Judge
William Meckle
Mark A Rayner
Karen Fenech
Jessica Morse
TJager
Adegan
Sharon Austin
Dobro Jimbo.

I would really appreciate your tags!
You can find my book at:
US link:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1

Thanks x


----------



## Laura Lond

All caught up to this point.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Cross My Heart
Anathema
Shadow of Reality
bafreethy x 4
Daughter of Time
Jeff x 2
Dream Keeper
Honor Bound
Werewolf


----------



## daveconifer

Caught up. Thanks for the tags!

Just tagged:

Grace Elliot (US and UK) Jimmy Stille
J Archer (new) Brian McMurray
Mark Rayner Sarah Woodbury (new)
Jeffrey Marks (2) J Carson Black (5)
Donna F. Crow Leslie Dubois (new) Really strong cover!
Barbara Freethy (6) Megg Jensen
Foxy's Tale Katie Klein (new) awesome cover!

Dara, we all owe you some tags!

Here are my book pages for easy tag access:

http://www.amazon.com/Wrecker-ebook/dp/B004IEA8GK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298606769&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Snodgrass-Vacation-ebook/dp/B002U0KXR8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298606804&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/Man-of-Steel-ebook/dp/B0017DPWO8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/eBully-ebook/dp/B001PBFEL8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Throwback-ebook/dp/B0013HJDNY/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/FireHouse-ebook/dp/B0013GSV9M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## jasonmtucker

Still trying to catch up, but I'm getting there.

Tagged today:
Margaret Jean x6
Marian Allen x4
Mrobmedia x1
Raydad x1
Michelle Muto x1
Chuck Heintzelman x5
Karen Fenech x4
M.G. Scarsbrook x5
Teresa D'Amario x4
Sybil Nelson x4
Barbara Annino x3
Mia Heart x4
David N. Alderman x4
Mica Jade x1
Selene Coulter x2
T.K. Bloom x1
B. Throwsnail x1
liam.judge x1
Aaron Pogue x2
Andrew Ashling x2
Willie Meikle x34


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

All caught up again.


----------



## AmyJ

All caught up again.

Tagged,
Jimmy Stille
DABouter
Kahuna
adgan
CJArcher
Jeffrmarks
bafreethy
TWErvin2
Mica Jade
Gretchen Galway
Donna Crow
jasonmtucker
thejosh86
Harry Shannon
M.Eddie Mc
Kavita Nalawde
Manchi
hughewil
Katie Klein
meggjensen
TKBloom
bazmaz

Thanks for the tags.  
Amy


----------



## Amyshojai

Seems I'm still caught up--Gnite, folks!


----------



## Selene Coulter

CJ -- Love your new cover!

Jimmy -- your other book doesn't seem to have tags. Did you want it tagged with some?

Up to date and g'night!


----------



## thejosh86

All caught up for the time being!


----------



## Katie Salidas

Caught up again for today!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Jeffrmarks 
adegan 
C.J. Archer: new one 
Jimmy Stille

All caught up... for now.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good morning everyone!

Tagged:

Jimmy Stille x1 Welcome to the thread!

That should get me caught up for a couple of hours!


----------



## manchi

All caught up again.

Tagged,
KatieKlein
Attebery
Karen Fenech
meromana
adegan
Sharon Austin
CJArcher
Jimmy Stille
Laura Lond
LB Gschwandtner
Jasmine Giacomo, Author
bafreethy


----------



## Lori Devoti

Hi, all! I have been AWOL for a week. I haven't even added my newest to my sig line, I don't think...anyway, working on catching up now!
Lori


----------



## Marian Allen

All caught up this morning! 

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA
EEL'S REVERENCE - a fantasy with wolves in


----------



## jessicamorse

All caught up again.


----------



## Amyshojai

Happy Sunday, all caught up!


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Caught up again.
This morning's tags:

Brian - Dream Keeper
C J - Honor Bound
Jimmy - Werewolf and the Blackwater Hag

Thanks for the tags. Have a nice day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Good luck with the new releases and welcome to the newcomers.

Newcomers, we suggest you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch all the active taggers.

Here are mine and thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

adegan
CJArcher (new book)
Jimmy Stille


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged--

MarkA Rayner
Brian McMurray
CJArcher--new one
Jimmy Stille
Grace Elliot

all caught up...welcome to the new taggers & thanks for the tags back


----------



## M.Eddie Mc

Last two pages, caught up on new ones and switched to "prefered tags" where requested.


----------



## alexisleno

All caught up


----------



## Amyshojai

Got Sable City, now all caught up.


----------



## RChaffee

All tagged up!!!


----------



## JRTomlin

Tagged:

Dream Keeper
Honor Bound
Werewolf and Blackwater Hag

All caught up!

Please tag mine:

Freedom's Sword

Preferred tags:

historical fiction, Scottish history, Scottish independence, adventure, Scottish war of independence, Robert Bruce, Scotland, William Wallace, historical, medieval, knights

Wings of Evil

Preferred tags:

fantasy adventure, young adult fantasy, fantasy, female protagonist, adventure, young adult, kindle, 
magic, 99 cents

Thanks everyone and happy Sunday!


----------



## Edward W. Robertson

Welps, time to get caught up. Good thing I only have one other thing to do today.


----------



## Selene Coulter

Evening!

Tagged a few new to me. 
Up to date.


----------



## valeriec80

Caught up to this point.


----------



## DeAngelo

I've been tagging a bunch, and will continue after I post this. My book is available on Amazon UK and US. The links are in my sig. Please go there and give me some tags. Here's some suggested tags:

Action Adventure, Humor, Fantasy, Elves, Magic, Wizards, Epic, Trilogy, Romance, Paladin, Ether

Any other tags you think will fit from reading the description (Or if you're really feeling generous, downloading and reading the sample) will help. Thank you.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I tagged your book.   Welcome to the thread.


----------



## tenis2

Thanks for the tags, and extra thanks to those of you who tagged even more of my books - really appreciate it!  I'm working my way through the last 5 pages ... more cool books to check out.  This is actually pretty fun! 

Barbara Freethy


----------



## Edward W. Robertson

Thirty pages of catch-up and ten aching fingers later.. remind me to check this more often.


----------



## Amyshojai

I got DeAngelo's book and all of Barbara's -- welcome! Reciprococity appreciated.


----------



## DeAngelo

Thanks for the tags, though there are no dogs in my book. Also someone tagged "Sea" and while they do go on a sea voyage to the grove of the Archdruid in the second book, there's not much mention of it in that one. I'm a little worried that someone will buy the book based on those tags and get angry when it's not in the book LOL.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Phew, pages 491 - 493 tagged inclusive:
Newly tagged authors are:
Laura Lond
swcleveland
Dave Conifer
Jason Tucker
Jason G Anderson
Amy Jay
Amyshojai
Manchi
Lori Devoti
Jessica More
R chaffee
Edward W Robertson.

My links are here:
US link:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1

IF someone could add REGENCY ROMANCE that would be awesome!

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1

Tag love to you all x


----------



## T. K. Bloom

Caught up!

If any new taggers could make sure to hit "urban fantasy" for me, that would be great. It seems to have fallen a bit to the wayside. 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004MPRBH4


----------



## AmyJ

Caught up again,

Tagged,
Lori Devoti
Edward Robertson
DeAngelo

Amy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caught up with everyone.

For the newcomers, we suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch all the active taggers.

Also, for those of you requesting UK tags, most of the people in this thread have not purchased anything from Amazon UK and don't have tagging privileges there. We have a separate thread for those who do have tagging privileges in the UK.

Here are mine. Tags back always appreciated.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## JRTomlin

DeAngelo said:


> Thanks for the tags, though there are no dogs in my book. Also someone tagged "Sea" and while they do go on a sea voyage to the grove of the Archdruid in the second book, there's not much mention of it in that one. I'm a little worried that someone will buy the book based on those tags and get angry when it's not in the book LOL.


They probably won't buy solely on the basis of tags, but if there are maltags just ask them to be voted down and people will help with that too. Generally that happens when someone either means the tag for another book or a customer has added a tag which can be copied by others not realizing it's in error.


----------



## TWErvin2

I believe I am all caught up again 

*Tagged*:

Michelle Muto
Maurice X Alvarez
Jason G Anderson (new one)
Mica Jade
BrentKnowels
xtine
jenwylie (new one)
swolf (new one)
Beatrice Brusic
williammeikle (new ones including print)
Thundergeoff
dianamore
leedobbins (new one)
Kavita Nalawde
Elijah Joon (new ones)
manchi
M T McGuire
Margaret Jean (Kindle + print where possible)
JRTomlin (new one)
Aris Whittier (new one)
mrobmedia
Selene Coulter
hughewil
Aaron Pogue (Kindle + print)
valeriec80
M.Eddie Mc
klenart (new one)
JT Holden
J Carson Black
Grace Elliot
markarayner
jasonmtucker
T. K. Bloom
DonnaFCrow (Kindle + print)
bafreethy (kindle + other formats where possible)
jeffrmarks
adegan
Jimmy Stille
Edward W. Robinson
DeAngelo

If you haven't had the chance, please tag *Flank Hawk *  (Kindle + print). 
See Signature below. Thanks!


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged:

Jessica Morse

Brian McMurray

C J Archer (your new one; had already tagged others).

Jimmy Stille

Edward Robertson, I'd tagged two of your books, but somehow missed The Battle for Moscow Idaho.  Sorry about that.  I've now tagged it as well.

ValerieC80 (VJ Chambers) I'd missed one of yours.  So sorry. I've now tagged it as well.

ES DeAngelo

Barbara Freethy

Thank you for also tagging my books.  I greatly appreciate it.  Thank you to everyone who has already tagged my books.  

Karen


----------



## Marian Allen

Caught up with newcomers and adding preferred and requested tags to books I'd tagged before. 

MA
EEL'S REVERENCE - Not a blessing said over an icky meal.


----------



## Staceywb

Caught up for the week!  Thanks for the tags you all.


----------



## Victorine

I tagged everyone on this page.  I'll try to go back from here and get others that I missed.  

Vicki


----------



## Harris Channing

Whew, caught up!


----------



## aaronpolson

Dipped in to tag new books on the last few pages since my last visit.  This is a busy place over the weekend!

Thanks for the tags...(all my books are in the signature line below).


----------



## wildwitchof

Wow, what a group.

OK, I'm all caught up. Thank you everyone for the tags. Since I joined this thread 2 weeks ago my sales have really taken off.


----------



## Steven R. Drennon

Hello all, I am new to this thread, but I would appreciate if you could tag my book as well. (It should be in the signature area.) It was just released today and I'm just getting started on promoting it. The tags I'd like to see used for this book are as follows: fantasy, action adventure, action, adventure, wizards.

Thanks in advance, and now I'm off to do some tagging of your books!


----------



## Sybil Nelson

I got everyone.

Thanks for the tags. My new book is The Queen Bee of Bridgeton. It can use some more tags.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

E. S. DeAngelo 
Barbara Freethy
Scott Dennisen

Caught up.


----------



## Ricky Sides

firstep3 said:


> Hello all, I am new to this thread, but I would appreciate if you could tag my book as well. (It should be in the signature area.) It was just released today and I'm just getting started on promoting it. The tags I'd like to see used for this book are as follows: fantasy, action adventure, action, adventure, wizards.
> 
> Thanks in advance, and now I'm off to do some tagging of your books!


Welcome to the thread. I tagged your book.


----------



## Kavita Nalawde

tagged the new ones.


----------



## Maria Staal

All tagged up again. I hadn't realized I was so far behind.

Mark A Rayner
Grace Elliot
Arthur Slade - new title
Amy Corwin - tagged down bad tag
hughewil- - new tags
meggjensen
Marian Allen - re-tagged with preferred tags
Donna F Crow
ba freethy
Sarah Woodbury - new title
Jeff r marks
adegan
CJ Archer
DeAngelo
firstep3
Sybil Nelson - new title

For the new people the link to my book is:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004H1TDVU/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

My preferred tags are:
container ships, travelogue, containers, ships, pirates, time zones, unusual journeys, dolphins, round the world, travel, sea, shipping, maria staal

Thanks for all the tags, people! 

Maria


----------



## Selene Coulter

Good morning, everyone.
Hope it's a good Monday for all.

Tagged up to date.

*firstep3* - I tagged your 5 tags. I know a lot of people recommend 15 tags or more (so you can cast the widest net, so to speak), so let us know if you want to add any others?


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good morning all!

Welcome to all the new authors!

Tagged:

V. J. Chambers x6
Scott Dennisen x1
E. S. DeAngelo x1



Thanks for tagging me in return


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

All caught up.

My books, for easy tagging:

The Outsider - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004R1Q9AS/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
atomic,post-apocalypse,post-apocalyptic,after the fall,apocalyptic fiction,end of the world,fallout,nuclear war,post-apocalyptic fiction,apocolypse,apocalypse,short story,short stories,wasteland

The Vampire Drabbles - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004OEINOI/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
vampire,short stories,horror,monster,myth,supernatural,flash fiction,drabbles,indie author,99 cents,drabble


----------



## mamiller

Good morning taggers!  

New for me since Saturday are:
DeAngelo
Valerie(all)
BaFreethy(all)
Edward Roberto(all)
Firstep


----------



## George Everyman

Thanks to all who tagged my book and I'm working on tagging back.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

DeAngelo (u.s. and u.k tags)
firstep3


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up here too. 

We'll hit page 500 this week I guess...


----------



## jessicamorse

Caught up again.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Caught up again.

Tagged:

DeAngelo - The Wizard and the King
Barbara - Ryan's Return, Some Kin of Wonderful, Just the Way You Are - had already tagged the others
Scott - Rise of the Raven

Thanks for the tags. Links are in my sig.
Have a nice day.


----------



## D.R. Erickson

New to this thread.

I've tagged:
Ballet
Staahl
Coulter
Rhynedahll
Anderson
Mamiller
Judge
Meikle (5 or 6 anyway)
Morse
Morgan

I plan on keeping up to date from here on in. Thanks!


----------



## Ian Kharitonov

Please tag my book:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004PLMJ3G

Working from this page backwards: tagged Maria, Jason, Jessica, Selene, Rhynedahll
David Ross E
TWErvin2
JRTomlin
Gertie
T. K. Bloom
Grace Elliot
DeAngelo
Amyshojai
Edward W. Robertson
bafreethy
Ricky Sides


----------



## Marian Allen

Caught up this morning! 

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA
EEL'S REVERENCE - The Eel is a place. The reverence is ... complicated.


----------



## William Meikle

Ian Kharitonov said:


> Please tag my book:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004PLMJ3G
> 
> Working from this page backwards: tagged Maria, Jason, Jessica, Selene, Rhynedahll
> David Ross E
> TWErvin2
> JRTomlin
> Gertie
> T. K. Bloom
> Grace Elliot
> DeAngelo
> Amyshojai
> Edward W. Robertson
> bafreethy
> Ricky Sides


You missed me 

Got you. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## markarayner

Okay, caught up again. Today I tagged:
Sarah Woodbury
Karen Fenech
J R Tomlin, C R Daems
Talia Jager
Brian McMurray
Sharon Austin
CJ Archer
Jimmy Stille
Laura Lond, Alla Alekseyeva
Dave Conifer
Sibel Hodge
Lori Devoti
R Chaffee
Edward W. Robertson
V. J. Chambers
E. S. DeAngelo
Victorine E. Lieske
Aaron Polson
Scott Dennisen
Jason G. Anderson, Lynn O'Dell
Ian Kharitonov

I you haven't had a chance to tag Marvellous Hairy yet:

*Tags:*
cheap kindle books, comic fiction, humorous fiction, humorous science fiction, science fiction comedy, literary fiction, fabulist satire, satire, humor, speculative fiction, genetic engineering, science fiction

(If you missed the tip from Grace earlier, just hit "tt" when you come to the page and that brings up the tag dialog right away. If you list your tags, we can cut and paste into the dialog -- saves a lot of clicking!)


----------



## Ian Kharitonov

Tagged you, William.


> You missed me


Takes a while, still tagging some more! Wow, must have been great to get a review from Robinson! Gonna check your books out! 
Mark, your link didn't seem to work, did a search of you title and tagged it
Tagged Marian, Annie, J Carson, M Eddie, Richard, Ray


----------



## J. Carson Black

Doomed Muse said:


> caught up. whew


Doomed Muse, just want to say how gorgeous your covers are! They look great together, too.

I'm caught up to ten pages back. This time I hit some of the books I didn't get by an author the last time. This is easier than I thought it would be! Thanks everyone for tagging my books.


----------



## M.Eddie Mc

Wow, you take a break to watcha little basketball, and fall three pages behind!

Caught up now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged the newcomers and welcome.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're ten pages behind.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

Had to do a lot to catch up. I have tagged:

Marian Allen, C. J. Archer's new book, Sharton Austin, T. K. Bloom, V. J. Chambers, E. S. DeAngelo, Scott Dennison, Leslie DuBois (new book), Grace Elliot, David Ross Erickson, Terry W. Ervin III (print version), Barbara Freethy, Ian Kharitonov, Alexis Leno's "Red Sand", Laura Lond, Brian McMurray, M. Edward McNally, Mark A. Rayner, Jimmy Stile, J. R. Tomlin's "Freedom's Sword"

May I request tags for my husband Richard Garfinkle's books? (For new folks, I am a reader, not a writer of any kind at all. My profession is artist.)

Richard Garfinkle's "Exaltations" (kindle version):

http://www.amazon.com/Exaltations-ebook/dp/B004OL2XOW/ref=sr_1_2/178-9479632-0856255?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1299598330&sr=8-2

suggested tags:

fantasy adventure, alternate reality, quest, taoism, spirituality, apotheosis, time travel, knights, parallel worlds, allegory, esoteric, god, theurgy, goddess, mythology

David and Richard Garfinkle's "Three Steps to the Universe: From the Sun to Black Holes to the Mystery of Dark Matter" (kindle and paperback versions):

http://www.amazon.com/Three-Steps-Universe-Mystery-ebook/dp/B0028K303O/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Three-Steps-Universe-Mystery-Matter/dp/0226283488/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1

suggested tags:

cosmology, astrophysics, quantum physics, science, dark matter, physics, history of science, galaxies, black holes, universe

Thank you all so much.


----------



## Raydad

All caught up this morning. Welcome to these new ones:

bafreethy 
Jeffrmarks 
adegan
Jimmy Stille
Edward W. Robertson 
DeAngelo 
David Ross Erickson 
Ian Kharitonov


----------



## Talia Jager

Caught up this morning.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with:

Donna F Crow
Sarah Woodbury
Brian McMurray
CJ Archer
Jimmy Stille
DeAngelo
David Ross Erickson
Ian Kharitonov
Firstep3


----------



## JRTomlin

Welcome to the newcomers.

Tagged: 
Rise of the Raven
David Ross Erickson X2
Ian Kharitonov
Eddie Mc -- I'd missed you somehow but got it now

All caught up!

Please tag mine:

Freedom's Sword

Preferred tags: historical fiction, Scottish history, Scottish independence, adventure, Scottish war of independence, Robert Bruce, Scotland, William Wallace, historical, medieval, knights

Wings of Evil

Preferred tags: fantasy adventure, young adult fantasy, fantasy, female protagonist, adventure, young adult, kindle, magic, 99 cents

Thanks, everyone, and have a great day!


----------



## Michelle Muto

I missed a couple of days and go behind!

But, I'm caught up again. Finally.

PLEASE TAG UP: YOUNG ADULT, YOUNG ADULT FANTASY


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I'm caught up to this point. Welcome new authors.


----------



## Ian Kharitonov

Tagged Michelle, vareriec80, Amy J, Katie Salidas, Sibel


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*:

Harris Channing (Kindle + print where possible)
aaronpolson (3 newer ones I hadn't tagged yet)
firstep3
David Ross Erickson
Ian Kharitonov

All caught up again!


----------



## Aaron Pogue

Caught up to here. Thanks for all the tags over the weekend!


----------



## Selene Coulter

Welcome!

Up to date.

Thank you.

And g'night! ;-)


----------



## David N. Alderman

Wow, this thread gets busy over the weekends! All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers!


----------



## Grace Elliot

That's me caught up with pages 493/4/5 - you have either already been tagged or here are the newbies:
Staceywb
Victorine
aaronpolson
Firstep 3
Kavita Nalawde
Doomed Muse
Mamiller
David Ross Erickson
Ian Kharitonov
Alessand Kelley
Aaron Pogue..

Sorry George Everyman - I followed the link but couldnt find the tag option. I'll go back another time to check .

I'd really appreciate some tag love in return. 
x
Here are my links,

US link:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1


----------



## aaronpolson

Tagged Selene, Grace, and Ian...(new to me).

Thanks for all the tags, folks!


----------



## thejosh86

All caught up for this afternoon, cheers!


----------



## CJArcher

I'm all caught up now. Thanks everyone for tagging Honor Bound (The Witchblade Chronicles)


----------



## aaronpolson

Got it, CJ!


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged:

Gretchen Galway

Scott Dennison

Sybil Nelson/Leslie DuBois (new one)

David Ross Erickson

Ian Kharitinov

Thank you for tagging my books in return.  Thanks to all who have already tagged my books.

Karen


----------



## jasonmtucker

Here are the ones I've tagged today.
JD Chevaliere x4
Jan Hurst-Nicholson x5
MT McGuire
M. Edward McNally
Eileen Muller
Annie Bellet x5
V.J. Chambers x7
Amy Jones
Chris Culver
D.A. Boulter x4
Adelle Laudan x6
K Lenart x7
Katie Salidas x5
S. Wolf x3
JT Holden
Katie Klein x2
Amy Corwin x5

To make it easier for those who are tagging me, I've included the link and a list of tags as I've seen others do. Thanks for the tags!

Blood, Magic & a Concubine: http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Magic-Concubine-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B004S2L51E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1300753336&sr=8-1

Tags: paranormal, urban fantasy, dark urban fantasy, horror, short stories, fantasy detective, 99 cents, drm free, tts enabled, short stories, urban fantasy detective, kindle, magic


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Wizard & King + UK
Rise of Raven
David R x 2
Russian Renaissance


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good evening everyone!

Just tagged:

David Ross Erickson x2
Ian Kharitonov x1
C. J. Archer New one

Thanks to everyone that tagged mine!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Can't believe I'm still caught up.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up, finally--welcome to the new books and authors! Thanks in advance for tagging  mine back.


----------



## Mica Jade

Hope everyone has had a good Monday. 

All caught up for now.

Thanks for the tags - I'm noticing how much the tagging is making a difference in the community lists.

My US Listing is: http://www.amazon.com/Loves-Contemporary-Erotic-Romance-ebook/dp/B004PLMI78/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1300764217&sr=1-1

Take care.


----------



## Steven R. Drennon

I've now gone though everything from pg 488 through pg 495


----------



## Harris Channing

caught up!  See you tomorrow.


----------



## Aris Whittier

All caught up


----------



## D.A. Boulter

jasonmtucker said:


> To make it easier for those who are tagging me, I've included the link and a list of tags as I've seen others do. Thanks for the tags!
> 
> Blood, Magic & a Concubine: http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Magic-Concubine-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B004S2L51E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1300753336&sr=8-1
> 
> Tags: paranormal, urban fantasy, dark urban fantasy, horror, short stories, fantasy detective, 99 cents, drm free, tts enabled, short stories, urban fantasy detective, kindle, magic


My laugh of the day. Came to the computer blurry-eyed and without glasses. Read title as: Blood, Magic & a Cucumber. Was actually a little disappointed when a re-reading got it correctly.

All caught up again.


----------



## Ian Kharitonov

Tagged DA Boulter, Aris, Harris, Scott, Mica, Jason, Karen, Arron Polson, CJ Archer, David, Aaron Pogue


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

David Ross Erickson: both 
Ian Kharitonov

All caught up... for now.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

Caught up again.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Looks like I'm still caught up this morning!


----------



## Kavita Nalawde

Good morning everyone,
These are the new ones for me.
Ian Kharitonov
Grace Elliot
Karen Fenech
firstep3
David Ross Erickson
markarayner
J. Carson Black
valeriec80
bafreethy


----------



## Talia Jager

Caught up  
Thanks for the tags.


----------



## Amyshojai

Looks like I'm still caught up.


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!
Lori


----------



## mamiller

I was having quirky internet issues yesterday.  I actually had to go back and check that the tags I did went through.  I think I'm all caught up, but I'll do one more sweep.


----------



## Marian Allen

Caught up this morning! 

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA
EEL'S REVERENCE - The Eel is a place. The reverence is ... complicated.


----------



## J. Carson Black

I'm caught up, just did everyone on the last two pages.

I'd like to ask as many of you as I can get to go to THE SHOP (click below) and tag that. It's been up for about 24 hours and I could sure use some traffic!  

Thanks.


----------



## Maria Staal

Caught up tagging!

David Ross Erickson
Ian Kharitonov

Thanks for the tags! 

Maria


----------



## D.R. Erickson

All caught up. Thanks, everybody. Awesome books!


----------



## M.Eddie Mc

Caught up again.

- SWCleveland, you know you have a tag that says "Click a tag to add it?" That is getting very esoteric.


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged "The Shop" and all caught up.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

David Ross Erickson
Ian Kharitonov


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged The Shop. Good luck with it.


----------



## Raydad

Caught up this morning. Tagged these new ones:

CJArcher 
firstep3


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged:

Mica Jade

J Carson Black - new one - The Shop

Hope everyone's having a great Tuesday!

Karen


----------



## Victorine

I've tagged everyone on the last two pages.    


Vicki


----------



## aaronpolson

Tag!  You're it! 

Lots of new ones for me on the last couple of pages.  Thanks for the tags!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up again:

J Carson Black -- new one (good luck!)

-----------

Here are mine if anyone needs them:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## JRTomlin

Happy Tuesday fellow taggers!

Tagged:
The Shop
The book of lost souls -- tagged up young adult and young adult fantasy

All caught up. Please tag mine:

Freedom's Sword

Preferred tags: historical fiction, Scottish history, Scottish independence, adventure, Scottish war of independence, Robert Bruce, Scotland, William Wallace, historical, medieval, knights

Wings of Evil

Preferred tags: fantasy adventure, young adult fantasy, fantasy, female protagonist, adventure, young adult, kindle, magic, 99 cents

Thanks, everyone, and have a great day!


----------



## belindaf

Started at JR Tomlin and am working my way back to get all the people I haven't tagged before!

Happy Tuesday, writers.


----------



## J. Carson Black

Thank you so much for helping THE SHOP take her maiden voyage!

I think I've tagged all of you, but generally I go back and look for any books I missed in the first go-round.

Thanks again--
Maggy


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Got Sable City and Dead Spell.

Looks like we're heading for page 500


----------



## Ted Wenskus

Hi all!

Just discovered this thread and have started to merrily tag everyone in it 

If anyone could return the favor, that'd be great. New book here:

The Mostly Weird Chronicles of Steffan McFessel:
http://www.amazon.com/Mostly-Chronicles-Steffan-McFessel-ebook/dp/B004NIFWVM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300817762&sr=8-1

UK version:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mostly-Weird-Chronicles-Steffan-McFessel/dp/B004NIFWVM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300820046&sr=8-1

Nice to see such collective author/reader effort -- very cool. And thanks!


----------



## belindaf

TedW said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just discovered this thread and have started to merrily tag everyone in it
> 
> If anyone could return the favor, that'd be great. New book here:
> 
> The Mostly Weird Chronicles of Steffan McFessel:
> http://www.amazon.com/Mostly-Chronicles-Steffan-McFessel-ebook/dp/B004NIFWVM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300817762&sr=8-1
> 
> UK version:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mostly-Weird-Chronicles-Steffan-McFessel/dp/B004NIFWVM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300820046&sr=8-1
> 
> Nice to see such collective author/reader effort -- very cool. And thanks!


I tagged your U.S. Version, but your U.K. version didn't have check boxes?


----------



## Ted Wenskus

belindaf said:


> I tagged your U.S. Version, but your U.K. version didn't have check boxes?


Hmmm....I see the check boxes on my screen. Anyone else not seeing them?


----------



## Aaron Pogue

All caught up. Welcome to the new guys!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Yay, at long last I can play tag too! My link is:

http://www.amazon.com/Accomplished-in-Murder-ebook/dp/B004SUOZTA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1300821085&sr=8-1

Tags I'd love are:

historical mystery, women sleuths, british historical fiction, british historical mystery, suspense, victorian mystery.

Now to go play catch up on these last few pages...


----------



## Amyshojai

Congrats dara! got you tagged.


----------



## mamiller

Got it, Miss Dara!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Thanks guys! I've got everybody from the last three pages.


----------



## Selene Coulter

Got all the new books.

Woot!


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up with the last 3 pages. 
New tags are:
Belindaf
Ted W
Dara England.

My links are:
US link:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged

ESdeAngelo
RSDrennon
Annie Bellet -- caught one I missed before
DRErickson x2
Ian Kharitonov
JCBlack -- new one
T Wenskus
DaraEngland

caught up for now...welcome to the new taggers & thank you for the tags back


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I'm caught up to this point. Welcome new authors.   

Looks like we should hit 500 pages tomorrow. Wow! What a thread.


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up for today. Welcome to the newcomers.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

David - The Blood Gate, The War God's Men
Ian - The Russian Renaissance
J Carson Black - The Shop
Ted - The Mostly Weird Chronicles of Steffan McFessel
Dara - Accomplished in Murder

Thanks for the tags. Links are in my sig.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Marian Allen

And I'm caught up again. 

Many thanks for the tagbacks!

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA
EEL'S REVERENCE - The Eel is a place. The reverence is ... complicated.


----------



## Christopher Bunn

I have a new book up on Amazon: The Shadow at the Gate (sequel to my Hawk book). I'd love a few tags. Speaking of which...time to catch up again.
The Shadow at the Gate


----------



## Javier Gimenez Sasieta

Dear colleagues,

I am tagging all the books I´m finding in the last 5 pages or so.

I´d love my book would be tagged,

EL ACONTECIMIENTO
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004O6MT3M

specially with these tags:

suspenso, misterio, espanol, libros en espanol, spanish, spanish books, intriga, aventuras, political thriller, spanish edition, spanish language, accion, spanish mistery, espias

...or just agree with all the tags!

Thanks in advance,

Xabier


----------



## Ted Wenskus

Christopher Bunn said:


> I have a new book up on Amazon: The Shadow at the Gate (sequel to my Hawk book). I'd love a few tags. Speaking of which...time to catch up again.
> The Shadow at the Gate


Tagged. As well as all new posts today and 15 pages into the loooong backlog ... only 482 pages to go


----------



## alexisleno

Whew, I am finally caught up!

Thanks for all the tags...new taggers, my books are in my signature!


----------



## daveconifer

Quite a few new ones...

Just tagged:

Javier Bunn (new) awesome cover
Dara England J. Carson Black (new)
Ted Wenksus (US,UK) Kharitonov (US & UK)
Scott Dennisen Erickson
Tomlin (Freedom Sword)

Here are my book pages for easy tag access:

http://www.amazon.com/Wrecker-ebook/dp/B004IEA8GK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298606769&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Snodgrass-Vacation-ebook/dp/B002U0KXR8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298606804&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/Man-of-Steel-ebook/dp/B0017DPWO8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/eBully-ebook/dp/B001PBFEL8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Throwback-ebook/dp/B0013HJDNY/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/FireHouse-ebook/dp/B0013GSV9M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## jessicamorse

Caught up again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're ten pages behind.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity

For those of you asking for UK tags, it's best to join us in the UK tagging thread. Most of the people here don't have UK tagging privileges. You have to have purchased something from Amazon UK to tag and have them count. It will appear to the tagger as if the tags count, but not to the taggee and they won't add into the count on the forum pages and that's where you need them.


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author

I love the constant influx of new books in this thread. New titles to drool over, new authors to cooperate with.

Caught up to here, with new tagging for:

DeAngelo
Barbara Freethy
TWErvin2
Stacey Benefiel
Gretchen Galway
Scott Dennisen
David Ross Erickson
C.J. Archer
Belinda Frisch
Ted Wenskus
Dara England
Christopher Bunn
Javier Gimenez Sasieta


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up again.


----------



## Selene Coulter

Caught up for the night.

Would appreciate if folks could possibly tag my new one.

Thanks in advance.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004TAS55O/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


----------



## Sybil Nelson

I'm all caught up.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Hide and Seek.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Caught up this evening with:

J. Carson Black: New one
Marcos Donnelly x1
Dara England x1
Christopher Bunn: New one
Javier Gimenez Sasieta x1
Selene Coulter  x1

Thanks to everyone who tagged mine!


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Mostly Weird + UK
Accomplished in Murder
Hide & Seek
Shadow at the Gate
El Aconticiemiento


----------



## Staceywb

Tagged all the new to me books since the last time I tagged on Sunday. I've got a new novelette out- Dormant-could you all show it some tag love please?

Thanks, as always!


----------



## TeresaDAmario

Caught up again!  Wow, took a few days off and was WAY behind.

So for the newbies, my books are in my sig file.


----------



## elizagayle

I am new here but I'd love to participate. I went ahead and went back 12 pages and applied tags to every book I found.

I'd love to get tags on the books in my signature.

Thanks so much,

Eliza


----------



## Rick Chesler

http://www.amazon.com/kiDNApped-ebook/dp/B004P8JOF0/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_2

Open to exchanges...


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up, got the new ones.


----------



## JJayKamp

I'm impressed with Eliza Gayle for going back 12 pages.  I got to four before it was time for bed.  Guess that leaves 494 to catch up on tomorrow.  

In the meantime, please tag my books (show below).  I'd be ever so grateful!    BTW, The Last Killiney is NOT medieval (I don't know how that tag got on there.)

Thanks!

J.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

Ted Wenskus 
Dara England
Christopher Bunn: new one
Javier Gimenez Sasieta
Selene Coulter: new one
S.W. Benefiel: new one
Eliza Gayle
Rick Chesler
J. Jay Kamp: both

All caught up.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread new authors. I tagged your books.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

All caught up again.


----------



## Kavita Nalawde

Welcome to all the new ones.
Mine for today
Ted Wenskus
belindaf
Lori Devoti
Javier Gimenez Sasieta
elizagayle
Rick Chesler
JJayKamp


----------



## mamiller

New for me this morning are:

Eliza 
JJay (love the Killiney cover!)

Thanks for your tags, everyone!


----------



## J. Carson Black

Bagged and tagged!  All the new ones and going back in to tag the "backlists."

Thanks to everyone who tagged THE SHOP!


----------



## Marian Allen

Caught up this morning!

Here are my books and preferred tags. Thanks to all for your tagging help!

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA
EEL'S REVERENCE - The Eel is a place. The reverence is ... complicated.


----------



## jessicamorse

All caught up again.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good morning all!

While resting from cleaning house, I tagged:

Eliza Gayle x4
J. Jay Kamp x2

Welcome to the thread! 

Appreciate all who have tagged mine in return.


----------



## Adelle Laudan

J Carson Black X1 new
Sybil Nelson X1 new
Selene Coulter  X1 new
Grace Elliot  X1 new
LB Gschwandtner  x3
Barbara Freethy  x4
Sara Woodbury  x1 new
Gretcheb Galway  x1
Jeffrey Marks  x2
William Meikle  Watchers X3  The Midnight Eye Files x3
C J Archer  x3
Jimmy Stille
Edward W Robinson
De Angelo
Steven R Drennon

I think I'm all caught up. Click on my covers if you want to reciprocate. Off I go to my editing cave.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Ted Wenskus
Dara England
Christopher Bunn (latest book)
Javier Gimenez Sasieta
Selene Coulter (new book)
elizagayle
Rick Chesler
JJayKamp


----------



## D.R. Erickson

Caught up.

Lieske
Frisch
Hurst-Nicholson
Wenskus
England
Harris
Bunn
Sasieta
Leno
Conifer
Giacomo
Nelson
Cleveland
Benefiel
D'Amario
Gayle
Kamp
Hodge


----------



## William Meikle

All done up to here. Nice to see some new blood.

Here's mine for the newcomers:-

Watchers: The Coming of the King : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO5UNC 
Watchers: The Battle For the Throne : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004I1L5BK 
Watchers Culloden! : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004LDLSEY
The Concordances of the Red Serpent : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004INHX96 
Eldren: The Book of the Dark : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HILPPU/
Berserker : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004CRSQSU
The Midnight Eye Files: The Amulet : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0044KMNYI
The Midnight Eye Files: The Sirens : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00472O6PW
The Midnight Eye Files: The Skin Game : http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004R9Q7MU
The Invasion : http://www.amazon.comdp/B003HS4V8O
The Valley : http://www.amazon.com/Tdp/B003HS4UHQ 
Island Life : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003CYKQY6 
Crustaceans : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003LBSJGM
The Road Hole Bunker Mystery : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003CC15OI 
Whispers From the Darkside : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004EYSZCS 
Variations on a Theme : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G8R064 
Carnacki: Heaven and Hell : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0045UA7E0 
Darkness Follows : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0046ZRKP8 
The Chronicles of Augustus Seton v : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HS5PLG
The Sleeping God : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004DERGOW 
The Auld Mither : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G8R05U
The Copycat Murders : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HFS6EQ 
Mostly Human : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G5Z3DE 
Abominable : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0049P226W 
The Haunting of Esther Cox : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZHVE7S
Brotherhood of the Thorns : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZHVE1E
Cold as Death : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0049U49BI
Ghost Writer : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZHVE5A


----------



## Maria Staal

All tagged up!

J Carson Black - The Shop
Ted Wenskus
Dara England
Christopher Brunn - new title
Javier Gimenez Sazeta 
Selene Coulter - new title
Staceywb - new title
Eliza Gayle
J Jay Kamp

*New People, please be aware that you only have to go back 6 pages and then tag forward to catch the active taggers! *

For the new people the link to my book is:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004H1TDVU/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

My preferred tags are:
container ships, travelogue, containers, ships, pirates, time zones, unusual journeys, dolphins, round the world, travel, sea, shipping, maria staal

Thanks for all the tags, people!

Maria


----------



## Amyshojai

Appears I'm still caught up this morning.


----------



## Karen Fenech

New tags for me today:

Ted Wenskus

Dara England

Javier Gimenez Sasieta

Selene Coulter - new one now tagged as well

Stacey WB - your new one now tagged as well

Eliza Gayle

Rick Chesler

J Jay Kamp

Steven Drennon 

Christopher Bunn, your new one

Thank you for also tagging my books in return.  Thanks to all who have already tagged my books.

Have a great day!

Karen


----------



## Barbara Bartholomew

I've started tagging with Syibil Nelson and Ricky Sides, will move backward through the pages from there!


----------



## Raydad

All caught up this morning. Tagged these new ones:

Ted Wenskus 
Dara England 
Christopher Bunn 
Javier Gimenez Sasieta 
Rick Chesler 
JJayKamp 
Barbara Bartholomew


----------



## Amyshojai

I just tagged Barbara Bartholomew's 4 books, welcome to the thread!


----------



## M.Eddie Mc

And caught up post-to-post.

Favorite tags today:  "Werecougar" and "screwball comedy" 
Not the same book...although...


----------



## Talia Jager

All caught up!


----------



## Ed_ODell

Wow, looks like we're averaging 4 or 5 new authors per day. Good luck to each of you!

I am finally caught up again. I'd very much like to thank everyone for tagging me.

Apparently someone out there has a pretty large fan base, and all disagree with the tag "murder." 

Again, may each of you see great success!


----------



## Javier Gimenez Sasieta

Wow, i´s incredible how easy is to tag! I´ve already tagged every book i found in the last 15 pages!


----------



## Selene Coulter

Thanks all.  Hide and Seek and I appreciate the tag love.

Got all the new books. Big welcome to everyone.

For anyone new, my books are in the sig line. Ta.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

My tagging spree for today:

Ted Wenskus
Dara England
Selene Coulter
Christopher Bunn
Javier Gimenez Sasieta
Stacey WB
Eliza Gayle
Rick Chesler
JJay Kamp
Barbara Bartholomew

-----------------

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## mamiller

Barbara B and Javier are new ones for me.


----------



## JRTomlin

Welcome to the newcomers. Going back 6 pages should let you tag everyone who is active in the thread. It isn't necessary to go back 400 pages!

Tagged:
Belinda Frisch
Ted Wenskus
Dara England
Christopher Bunn - new one
Javier Gimenez Sasieta
Selene Coulter - new one and it looks interesting, Selene.
Staceywb - new one
Eliza Gayle - X4
J. Jay Kamp -- X2 and voted down medieval for you
Barbara Bartholomew - X4

All caught up. Thanks for the tags. To make it easy you can copy the preferred tags and paste them in. Mine are:

Freedom's Sword

Preferred tags: historical fiction, Scottish history, Scottish independence, adventure, Scottish war of independence, Robert Bruce, Scotland, William Wallace, historical, medieval, knights

Wings of Evil

Preferred tags: fantasy adventure, young adult fantasy, fantasy, female protagonist, adventure, young adult, kindle, magic, 99 cents

Thanks, everyone, and have a great day!


----------



## Barbara Bartholomew

Tagged!
H. Jonas Rhynedahll
Gregory Bresiger
David Ross Erickson
Maria Staal
Amy Shojai
Serene Coulter
Karen Fenech
Randy Wise
William Meikle (5)


----------



## JJayKamp

Thanks, MaMiller for the great compliment on my book cover!  Thanks, JRTomlin, for trying to get rid of the medieval tag for me!  And thanks to everyone for the tags! *scurries off to finish tagging the requisite six pages back*


----------



## valeriec80

I'm caught up again.

And thanks for all the tags back.


----------



## Ruth Harris

Chris Bunn your new one
Javier Sasieta
Selene your new one
SWBenefiel your new one
Eliza x4
Jay Kamp x2
BarbaraB  x4

Welcome to the new taggers & to the new books!  Thanks for the tags back.


----------



## aaronpolson

Stopping by for my daily dose.  I tagged the new ones including...

Chris Bunn 
Javier Sasieta
Selene 
SWBenefiel 
Eliza
Jay Kamp
BarbaraB 

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## AmyJ

Hi guys,

I just tagged:
Stacey
Eliza Gayle
Rick
JJayKamp
David Ross Erickson
Barbara
Ed Odell
Javeir

Happy tagging!
Amy


----------



## Dan Ames

So you just go to the author's page, click an arrow next to each of the tags, then hit the "Agree with these tags" right?  (I hope I'm doing it right!)


----------



## Grace Elliot

Yeah! All caught up. New authors tagged tonight include:
Barbara Bartholomew
Ed_ODell
Javier Gimenez Sarieta
JJayKamp
Teresa DAmario
Elizagayle
Rick Chesler
Adella Laudan
Chrstopher Bun
Alexis Leno
Jasmine Guacomo.

Here are my links:
US link:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1

Thanks for the tag love x


----------



## Rhynedahll

For this afternoon:


Barbara Bartholomew x4

Thanks to everyone who tagged mine!


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up! Welcome to the newcomers and congrats on the new books!


----------



## Ricky Sides

daniamore said:


> So you just go to the author's page, click an arrow next to each of the tags, then hit the "Agree with these tags" right? (I hope I'm doing it right!)


Actually, you don't have to click the "agree with these tags" button. That just gives you the option to vote no on a tag. Once you mark the boxes beside the tags you have tagged a book.

All caught up again. Welcome to the new thread members.

Barbara,

One of your books, (second from the left in your signature,) was tagged Amanda Hocking. I voted no on that tag.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## JRTomlin

daniamore said:


> So you just go to the author's page, click an arrow next to each of the tags, then hit the "Agree with these tags" right? (I hope I'm doing it right!)


You would think that would work, wouldn't you? They made that so confusing by the way they worded it.

No, actually that just gives you the chance to DISagree. If someone asks you to vote down a tag, that's how you do it. I wouldn't worry about whether you've messed up past tagging but just go forward and check everyone as you go to be sure you have them tagged.

By FAR the easiest way to tag is to hit two ts very quickly, 'tt' that is. That brings up a popup window. If you have copied "preferred tags" you can paste them in there. If you haven't, copy the ones that show and paste them in.

Tagging that way goes very fast.


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!
Lori


----------



## Barbara Bartholomew

Tagged!
M. Edward McNally
Edward O'Dell
Javier Gimenez Sasieta
V.J.Chambers
Ruth Harris
Aaron Polson
Scott Cleveland
Stacy Wallace Benefiel


----------



## Rhynedahll

Still caught up!

(I just wanted to get on page 500   )


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Welcome to the newcomers. I've tagged you.

Good luck on the new releases. Anyone else have a problem tagging Selena's? No tags showed in the pop-up and I actually had to check each box individually. It was like going back to a manual typewriter. 

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're ten pages behind.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity

Happy Page 500!!!!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Thanks to everyone who's tagged me! 

Tagged everybody not previously tagged all the way back to my last post.


----------



## jessicamorse

Rhynedahll said:


> (I just wanted to get on page 500  )


Ditto. But I am still caught up.


----------



## Aris Whittier

Got everyone!


----------



## jasonmtucker

Getting closer to catching up, slowly but surely.

Tagged today:
J. Carson Black x6
George Everyman
Selene Coulter
Debra Burroughs
Mark A. Rayner
Arthur Slade
Megg Jenson
LB Gschwandtner
Grace Elliot
Jasmine Giacomo x4
Terry W. Ervin II
Maria Romana
Brian McMurray
Sharon Austin x2
CJ Archer x3
Jimmy Stille
Laura Lond x4
Lori Devoti x5
R. Chaffee
Edward W. Robertson x3

Link: http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Magic-Concubine-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B004S2L51E/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1300930226&sr=8-2

Tags (for your copy and pasting convenience): paranormal, dark urban fantasy, urban fantasy, horror fiction, contemporary fantasy, magic, skinwalker, drm free, kindle, 99 cents, horror, urban fantasy detective


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Elizagayle x 4
JJay x 2
Barbara x 4


----------



## mamiller

I'm caught up, but I too wanted to get onto page 500      Happy tagging.


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up--have a great night, everyone!


----------



## Ted Wenskus

Caught up with the new additions as well


----------



## Mica Jade

All caught up from page 495.

Thanks for the Tags for Love's Rise.

My US Listing is: http://www.amazon.com/Loves-Contemporary-Erotic-Romance-ebook/dp/B004PLMI78/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1300774565&sr=8-1

Take care.


----------



## thejosh86

All caught up for tonight, cheers!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Barbara Bartholomew: all four

All caught up.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Christopher - The Shadow at the Gate
Javier - El Acontecimiento
Selene - Hide and Seek
Stacey - Dormant
Eliza - Displayed, Untamed Magick, Kane, Lucas
J Jay Kamp - The Bayman's Bride, The Last Killiney (and voted down medieval)
Barbara - Finding Endymion, Princess Alice, Royal Blood, The Second Jeep Harris

Thanks for the tags. See links in sig.

Have a nice day.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

And I'm caught up again. Yikes! 500 pages, and I've gone through them all.


----------



## Selene Coulter

Caught up.

Big shout-out to the 'entire 500 pages' workers.

I look forward to tagging the 1000th page.


----------



## Julia Knight

Currently working my way through the last few pages.

Here's mine: http://www.amazon.com/Ten-Ruby-Trick-ebook/dp/B004GB1T7W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=books&qid=1300973799&sr=8-1


----------



## J. Carson Black

Caught up on the last two and a half pages.  Hitting the books I missed with each author the first time.

So many of them look good!  Glad I bought a Kindle.


----------



## KatieKlein

All caught up!


----------



## Aaron Pogue

Lots of new books in the last couple days! Welcome to the thread, guys.

All caught up to here.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Barbara Bartholomew
Julia Knight
Margaret: I can't remember which book was Selena's, but i haven't had any problem with tags recently (just on the u.k. thread where i have to keep refreshing the page)


----------



## Rhynedahll

Julia Knight said:


> Currently working my way through the last few pages.
> 
> Here's mine: http://www.amazon.com/Ten-Ruby-Trick-ebook/dp/B004GB1T7W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=books&qid=1300973799&sr=8-1


Tagged!

Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

Hi, still working at catching up (I have to admit, I like being on page 500 too!). I'll be back later with a more thorough list.

And plugging my husband's books:

David and Richard Garfinkle's "Three Steps to the Universe: From the Sun to Black Holes to the Mystery of Dark Matter" (kindle and paperback versions):

http://www.amazon.com/Three-Steps-Universe-Mystery-ebook/dp/B0028K303O/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Three-Steps-Universe-Mystery-Matter/dp/0226283488/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1

possible tags:

cosmology, astrophysics, quantum physics, science, dark matter, physics, history of science, galaxies, black holes, universe

Thank you!

edit: Oh, yes, and tags for the book in my signature:

fantasy adventure, alternate reality, quest, taoism, spirituality, apotheosis, time travel, knights, parallel worlds, allegory, esoteric, god, theurgy, goddess, mythology


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Selene Coulter said:


> Caught up.
> 
> Big shout-out to the 'entire 500 pages' workers.
> 
> I look forward to tagging the 1000th page.


At the rate we're going, that could be next week!

How many of us have been here since the beginning? <raises hand>


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're ten pages behind.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Raydad

Tagged this new one today:

Julia Knight

Hey, where was that "werecougar"?


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Caught up again. I'm trying to visit this thread everyday so they don't pile up on me.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

New one for today:

Julia Knight


----------



## M.Eddie Mc

Once more caught up post-to-post,

Fav new tag today, "mostly weird"


----------



## D.R. Erickson

TAGGED...

Bartholomew
Chambers
AmyJ
Amore
Tucker
Knight
Klein

Thanks, everybody!


----------



## Marian Allen

Caught up this afternoon. 

Here are my books and preferred tags. Thanks to all for your tagging help!

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA
EEL'S REVERENCE - The Eel is a place. The reverence is ... complicated.


----------



## Beth Barany

Um, ... newbie question...

How does the tagging help us - readers and authors -- alike?

Thanks!


----------



## Ruth Harris

Wow!  501!

tagged--

Julia Knight
Beth Barany

Welcome to you both!  All caught up & thanks for the tags back.  I appreciate your help.


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged Julia Knight and Beth Barany...and all caught up!

Beth, tagging helps with amazon sales ranking in the tagged category so that folks searching for a particular topic (hopefully!) see your book in the first pages of offerings. And that can help sales.


----------



## David N. Alderman

Caught up. Wow, over 500 pages now!


----------



## JDChev

All caught up! Thanks for tagging mine!


----------



## Alan Ryker

6 pages took a really long time (I'm looking at you, Meikle). I'm definitely going to try stay caught up.

Book in my sig, but
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004TCJIFI/?tag=kbpst-20
Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pulling-Teeth/dp/B004TCJIFI


----------



## Amyshojai

Allan, got your book tagged--and that cover is...ewwwwwwwwww! really "eye" catching!   Well done!


----------



## alexisleno

Whew, all caught up!

If you haven't gotten mine, they are in my sig! Thanks all! It's nice to see some new faces


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Welcome new authors.  

*Raises hand in answer to Gertie.*


----------



## Alan Ryker

Amyshojai said:


> Allan, got your book tagged--and that cover is...ewwwwwwwwww! really "eye" catching!  Well done!


Thanks much! Ha, I'm hoping it's the kind of eye-catching that gets the target audience clicking rather than scrolling past as quickly as they can.


----------



## Julia Knight

Thanks for the tags guys. Working my way through on this one round the kids' bedtimes (I did the UK one earlier)


----------



## Harris Channing

Caught up!  Note to self, don't skip days!


----------



## Barbara Bartholomew

Tagged
J.D. Chevaliere
David N. Alderman
Beth Borany
Marian Allen Page
Talia Jager
J.R. Tomlin
J. Kay Kamp
Dan Amore
Grace Elliot
Lori Devoli
Teresa D'Amario

Thanks to everyone!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Just tagged:

Beth Barany
Alan Ryker

Welcome to the thread!  

Thanks to all those who tagged mine!


----------



## Michelle Muto

500 pages? Whoa!

Welcome to the new authors! 

And, I saw there are a few new books from people I've tagged before. Done!

In fact, all caught up.

Still looking to bump up the tag of YOUN ADULT please (somehow, I think it's a losing battle, though)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Beth and Alan. Welcome.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're way behind.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity

For those of you requesting UK tags, please go here.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg571978.html#msg571978

We keep separate threads for US and UK tags because you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK to have tagging privileges there. Most of the taggers here don't have UK privileges.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Ten Ruby Trick
Henrietta
Pulling Teeth


----------



## Harry Shannon

Went back five pages and caught all the new folks.

I'm concentrating on the Top Suspense anthology

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

AND for those of you who got it last time, please catch the UK listing as well. Thanks! 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Julia Knight
Beth Barany 
Alan Ryker

Welcome to the new people. 
Reciprocal tags much appreciated.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Beth Barany 
Alan Ryker 
Harry Shannon (u.k. listing of anthology book)
sibelhodge (humanitarian ebook anthology)


----------



## Ricky Sides

I'm caught up to this point.  

Sibel,

That's a good thing you're doing.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

Caught up again.


----------



## J. Carson Black

Caught up again! It's becoming a ritual along with my morning coffee.


----------



## Sybil Nelson

I'm all caught up again. Can I get some tags for my paperback as well as the books in my sig.

http://www.amazon.com/Priscilla-Great-Sybil-Nelson/dp/0982827334/ref=sr_1_1_title_0_main?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1301055895&sr=1-1

Thanks!


----------



## Marian Allen

Caught up this morning! 

Thanks, everybody.

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA
EEL'S REVERENCE - The Eel is a place. The reverence is ... complicated.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got the anthology, Sibel. Good luck with it.


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up to here


----------



## Raydad

All caught up again. Tagged this one this morning:

Alan Ryker


----------



## William Meikle

New today -- all tags gratefully appreciated



Tom wants to see a dragon. And his Grandad wants to make one. But neither of them are prepared for the consequences when they accidentally spill Grandad's special growth formula on the ground. Insects, grown to giant-size, start to emerge, a few only at first, then more and more...a huge, swarming, mass of them. Now Tom, along with farmer's daughter, Kate, must battle against the giant bugs to save Kate's parents. They need help...big help. The kind of help a dragon can provide...

A homage to big bug movies for the children in all of us -- a mad scientist, plucky kids, giant ants, huge blobs, a pony, mass destruction.... and a dragon.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged it Willie. Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up this Friday morning. Hope everyone has a great weekend! Thanks for all the tags.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your new one Willie.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Got Willie's new one and had already tagged Sibel's paperback.

That should get me caught up for the nonce!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up once again:

Beth Barany
Alan Ryker
Sibel Hodge -- new one (good luck!)
Willie -- new one (congrats!)

---------------------

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Misha Crews

Yikes!  I was gone for awhile and got behind.  I should be all caught up now:

Harris Channing (got your new tags on The Demon)
Michelle Muto (tagged you down as requested)
Selene Coulter x 3
TK Bloom
WT Hughes
Sarah Woodbury x 4
Aaron Pogue x 4
VJ Chambers x 8
M. Edward McNally
Jason Tucker
K. Lenart (got your new one)
JT Holden
Elijah Joon x 3 (got the tags you requested)
Amy Corwin x 5
Grace Elliot
Arthur Slade (got your new one)
Megg Jensen
LB Gschwandtner x 3 (how'd I miss yours before, lol?)
Barbara Freethy x 4
Mark A. Raynor
Jimmy Stille
ES D'Angelo
SW Benefiel (got Dormant - must've missed it before!)
Scott Dennisen
Ian Kharitonov
David Ross Ericksen x 3
Marcus Donnelly
Javier Gaminez Sasieta
J. Jay Kamp
Barbara Bartholomew
Julia Knight
Alan Ryker
Syblil Nelson (got your paperback)
William Meikle (got Generations)

Welcome newcomers, and congratulations on all the new releases!  

Misha


----------



## DonnaFaz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> At the rate we're going, that could be next week!
> 
> How many of us have been here since the beginning? <raises hand>


<raises hand>

I've been absent for a bit, but I went back several pages to tag. Will keep going until I get to everyone. Hi to all the new authors!!

I'll be asking for tags for my newest in just a couple of days. I'd appreciate tags for the books currently in my siggie line. Thanks so much!

~Donna~


----------



## Talia Jager

I'm all caught up.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Caught up on the tagging.  New to me today are:

Barbara Bartholomew

Julia Knight

Beth Barany

Alan Ryker

Sibel Hodge (anthology - had previously tagged others).

Willie Meikle - now new one also tagged

Misha Crews - somehow I'd missed one of yours but have tagged it now.  Sorry about that

Sybil Nelson, I went back to check and I had tagged your paperback.

Thank you so much for tagging my books in return.  Thank you to all who have already tagged my books.

Karen


----------



## mamiller

Got the new one, William.  All caught up.   Happy weekend reading to all!


----------



## JRTomlin

Happy Friday, everyone and welcome to the newcomers.

Tagged:
Julia Knight
Beth Barany
Alan Ryker
Sibel hodge -- new one and paperback
Sybil Nelson -- paperback
William meikle -- new one and stop making everyone else look like pikers!

All caught up. Thanks for the tags. To make it easy you can copy the preferred tags and paste them in. Mine are:

Freedom's Sword

Preferred tags: historical fiction, Scottish history, Scottish independence, adventure, Scottish war of independence, Robert Bruce, Scotland, William Wallace, historical, medieval, knights

Wings of Evil

Preferred tags: fantasy adventure, young adult fantasy, fantasy, female protagonist, adventure, young adult, kindle, magic, 99 cents

Thanks, everyone, and have a great day!


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged--

Alan Ryker
Harry Shannon
Sibel H antho
WMelkie
Donna Faz  x2

Welcome to the new taggers & thank you for the tags back.  I appreciate your help.

All caught up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your new one, Willie. Good luck.


----------



## Selene Coulter

Nice! Tagged all the new ones... look great.

All caught up. 

Hope everyone's got a headstart on the weekend...


----------



## M.Eddie Mc

And again, back to yesterday.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Please tag mine. I will do the same.  Just tell me what to do. Thanks.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi dr s dhillon, I'd already tagged all but 2 of yours--now caught up.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up again.


----------



## Barbara Bartholomew

Tagged!
Michelle Muto
Margaret Lake
Harry Shannon
Andrew Ashling
Sibel Hodge
Jason G. Anderson
William Meikle (Generations)
Dara England
Aris Whittier
Belinda Frisch


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Amyshojai said:


> Hi dr s dhillon, I'd already tagged all but 2 of yours--now caught up.


Same here.

Here are mine if anyone needs them. All tags back appreciated.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## T. K. Bloom

Caught up. Thanks for the tags, and to the new members, could you make sure to hit "urban fantasy" for me? 

And just a general question, has anyone noticed a trend as far as which day of the week seems to earn the most sales? I'm curious


----------



## Marian Allen

All caught up this evening. I'm taggin' in my sleep! 

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA


----------



## Harry Shannon

Caught up again.

Willie, you are the most prolific dude on the planet.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Yeah! Since I last visited (page 499!) all up to date- if you are new then you are tagged, if you arent new then you are tagged already!

Please tag me back x
US link:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1

Dont forget those 'Regency Romance' tags. 
Thanks so much for all the tag-love x


----------



## Michelle Muto

Thanks for the tags, all!

I've got everyone again.

I'm not getting any Amazon love, and I think it's my tags. I'd like to do an experiment.

Could everyone tag DOWN everything except Young Adult? Tag UP Young Adult. Please?


----------



## Ricky Sides

Michelle Muto said:


> Thanks for the tags, all!
> 
> I've got everyone again.
> 
> I'm not getting any Amazon love, and I think it's my tags. I'd like to do an experiment.
> 
> Could everyone tag DOWN everything except Young Adult? Tag UP Young Adult. Please?


Done. If you change your mind be sure to let us know.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

All caught up


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Michelle Muto said:


> Thanks for the tags, all!
> 
> I've got everyone again.
> 
> I'm not getting any Amazon love, and I think it's my tags. I'd like to do an experiment.
> 
> Could everyone tag DOWN everything except Young Adult? Tag UP Young Adult. Please?


I did as you asked, but it seems a little drastic. You have 46 young adult tags and the top tag earner is 146 tags. You just have a way to go in that category. I think it might be more productive to keep all the tags that have young adult in them. If you restrict yourself to just one tag, then you'll lose out on the ability to let people narrow their searches.

I suggest that each time you post you put your preferred tags inside the post so that taggers can just copy and paste them in. That way you'll always get that young adult tag checked.

In the meantime, let us know when you want us to put the tags back.


----------



## AmyJ

Got William's new one, Misha and DonnaFaz!

Happy tagging,
Amy


----------



## Rhynedahll

Dr. Sukhraj S. Dhillon: I had tagged most of your books previously in another thread but you have added some tags and I got those.


----------



## Aaron Pogue

All caught up! Got several new ones this time.


----------



## kahuna

Barbara Bartholomew
David Ross Erickson
Beth Barany
Julia Knight
Ed_Odell
Javier Gimenez Sasieta
JJay Kamp
Eliza Gayle
Rick Chester
felindaf
TedWensteus
Ian Khartitonov
De Angelo

I went to the amazon page for your books and tagged your books' product tags.

I also clicked on the "like" button at the top of the page by the title and the stars.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me "relationships," "love," "sexuality," "romance," "erotica," "psychology," "self help," "spirituality," "passion," "erotic," "sensual," "lovers," and "health."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Jim


----------



## Rick Chesler

Happy to trade tags. Here is the paperback edition of my brand new thriller, kiDNApped:
http://www.amazon.com/kiDNApped-Rick-Chesler/dp/1936395134/ref=tmm_pap_title_0


----------



## DonnaFaz

AmyJ said:


> Got William's new one, Misha and DonnaFaz!
> 
> Happy tagging,
> Amy


Amy, I'm not seeing any tags on Soul Quest. Which tags would you like me to use?

Modified to add...I have a new release. Please give Taking Love in Stride some tagging love! Thanks.

~Donna~


----------



## Ricky Sides

Good morning,

I'm caught up to this point.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

William Meikle: Generations
Rick Chesler

All caught up.


----------



## manchi

A few days off, and back to tagging

I have published my new book, feel free to tag it as well. Critics are welcome!


----------



## Val2

As a newbee I dont understand tags is there a help page anywhere?


----------



## manchi

All  Tagged!

DonnaFaz
Rick Chesler
Barbara Bartholomew
drdln (dr s dhillon)
Selene Coulter
williammeikle
David Ross Erickson
Beth Barany
Alan Ryker
Ted Wenskus
Javier Gimenez Sasieta
Val2 


Val2: When you land in any amazon book press 'TT'  ans select the tags. also be sure to include tags in your own  books, just those related to it, so people may start tagging


----------



## Ricky Sides

Val2 said:


> As a newbee I dont understand tags is there a help page anywhere?


Hi there,

Welcome to the thread.

Tags help categorize your books. Your wine book had no tags, so I added the tag *wine* to it. Now, if a customer uses the word wine in a search, your book will be among the results. The more wine tags you get, the closer to the top of the search your book will get.

That's a rough explanation of how tagging works. One of the thread members has written an extensive article on the subject and will probably link to it for you.

We recommend you go back about 6 pages and tag forward from there. In that way you'll soon catch all of the active taggers.

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good morning everyone!

Tagged:

Rick Chesler x1
Brand Wright, new one
Megan Jones x2 Welcome to the thread!


----------



## J.M Pierce

I'm back in the game! I've gone back eight pages and will dig in a little deeper after bit. It's amazing at how many new people are here since my last visit!

J.M.


----------



## Misha Crews

Karen Fenech said:


> Misha Crews - somehow I'd missed one of yours but have tagged it now. Sorry about that


No problem, Karen. Thanks so much for getting it this time 'round! 

And I'm all caught up again! Welcome new folks, and congratulations to the new releases! 

Hugs,

Misha


----------



## belindaf

Tagging starting at Misha and working my way back! Thanks, taggers.


----------



## Jeremy C. Shipp

Any tags would be much appreciated:

VACATION:
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B002HMC9XK/afterschoolsp-20
THE SUN NEVER RISES IN THE BIG CITY
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B004S7FUJC/afterschoolsp-20
FUNGUS OF THE HEART
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B004GNFJV2/afterschoolsp-20
CURSED
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0045EOK8K/afterschoolsp-20
SHEEP AND WOLVES
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B002HMC9YE/afterschoolsp-20

Thanks so much!

I'm working my way back through everyone's books and tagging them all.

Sincerely,
Jeremy


----------



## J. Carson Black

Caught up again!


----------



## Maria Staal

All tagged up!

Barbara Bartholomew
Julia Knight
Beth Barony
Alan Ryker
Williem Meikle - new title
dr s dhillon
Rich Chester
Donna Faz - new title
Manchi - new title
Val2

For the new people the link to my book is:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004H1TDVU/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

My preferred tags are:
container ships, travelogue, containers, ships, pirates, time zones, unusual journeys, dolphins, round the world, travel, sea, shipping, maria staal

Thanks for all the tags, people! 

Maria


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Wow, lots of newcomers (welcome) and new releases (congratulations and good luck). I'm all caught up.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're ten pages behind.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread. I tagged your books.

Caught up again for the next few minutes.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Sybil Nelson (i checked and i've tagged the paperback and the others)
William Meikle (new book)
DonnaFaz (latest book)
drdln (dr s dhillon) (all books)
Michelle Muto (everything tagged down except "young adult", as requested)
Rick Chesler (new book)
manchi (new book)
Val2
Jeremy C. Shipp (all books)


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Beth - Henrietta
Alan - Pulling Teeth
Sibel - With Love
Willie - Generations
Donna - Taking Love in Stride
dr s dhillon - Science, Religion, & Spirituality; Health, Happiness, & Longevity - had already tagged the others
Rick - Kidnapped - paperback
Manchi - Junior Kidnapping
Megan - 150 Wines, had already tagged Appetizers, Dips, and Sauces
Jeremy - Sheep and Wolves, Fungus of the Heart, Cursed, Vacation

Michelle - I removed my tags and voted down everything except young adult tags. Let us know when you want the tags back.

Thanks for the tags:

A Shot in the Dark 
The Master's Chair Please include "parallel world" and "fantasy" if you can. Thanks again.

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## jessicamorse

All caught up again.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Val2 said:


> As a newbee I dont understand tags is there a help page anywhere?


Hi, Val, read the first post of this thread...it should explain things for you.

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz

belindaf said:


> Tagging starting at Misha and working my way back! Thanks, taggers.


Work your way forward! 

~Donna~


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Generations
KiDNApped PB
Love in Stride
JR Kidnapping
Val2 x 2
Jeremy x 4


----------



## Amyshojai

Morning, one and all! Caught up on tags to this point. Reciprocity appreciated.


----------



## Marian Allen

J.M. Pierce, I bought Duality, you rat! I have sooo many books in my virtual stack, especially since I started participating in this thread! lol

JEREMY! Glad to see you dodged the attic clowns long enough to play wit' us. 

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA


----------



## markarayner

Think I'm caught up again -- nice to see you here Jeremy!

Brant Wright
J.M. Pierce
Misha Crews
Belinda Frisch
Jeremy C. Shipp
Jessica Morse
Donna Clayton, Donna Fasano
Dr. Sukhraj S. Dhillon
Ricky Sides
Harry Shannon
Aaron Pogue
Rick Chesler

If you haven't had a chance to tag Marvellous Hairy yet, I'm looking for:

cheap kindle books, comic fiction, humorous fiction, humorous science fiction, science fiction comedy, literary fiction, fabulist satire, satire, speculative fiction, humor, genetic engineering, science fiction

Thanks!


----------



## Ignacio Gimenez Sasieta

Hi guys,
I am tagging the last pages I have found
I would like you to tag my last book called La senda del Crimen, a spanish crimes novel.
You can find the link in my signature.
Thanks a lot in advance!

Ignacio.


----------



## Amyshojai

Welcome Ignacio, got your book tagged--congrats on the book!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Ignacio Gimenez Sasieta said:


> Hi guys,
> I am tagging the last pages I have found
> I would like you to tag my last book called La senda del Crimen, a spanish crimes novel.
> You can find the link in my signature.
> Thanks a lot in advance!
> 
> Ignacio.


Tagged. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## T.K.

I would appreciate your tags, too. My book is young adult (with a strong Russian influence). Maybe some tags like paranormal mystery, Russian history, Russian fiction, romance, young adult...

Thanks so much and I'll start tagging yours, too.

T.K.

Return the Heart http://www.amazon.com/Return-the-Heart-ebook/dp/B004QQ3M7C/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1299600117&sr=1-2


----------



## Talia Jager

All caught up.


----------



## Ricky Sides

T.K. Richardson said:


> I would appreciate your tags, too. My book is young adult (with a strong Russian influence). Thanks so much and I'll start tagging yours, too.
> 
> T.K.
> 
> Return the Heart http://www.amazon.com/Return-the-Heart-ebook/dp/B004QQ3M7C/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1299600117&sr=1-2


Tagged.  Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Rhynedahll

This afternoon tagged:

Jeremy C. Shipp x4

T.K. Richardson x1

Welcome to the thread guys!


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up for now. 



T. K. Bloom said:


> Caught up. Thanks for the tags, and to the new members, could you make sure to hit "urban fantasy" for me?
> 
> And just a general question, has anyone noticed a trend as far as which day of the week seems to earn the most sales? I'm curious


Bloom, I don't know about everyone else, but I notice sometimes I don't sell as many on a weekend day as I do on a weekday. I'm not sure why that is. 



T.K. Richardson said:


> I would appreciate your tags, too. My book is young adult (with a strong Russian influence). Thanks so much and I'll start tagging yours, too.
> 
> T.K.
> 
> Return the Heart http://www.amazon.com/Return-the-Heart-ebook/dp/B004QQ3M7C/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1299600117&sr=1-2


Richardson, I just wanted you to know I think your cover looks really nice.


----------



## manchi

All caught up again.

Tagged,

J.M. Pierce
belindaf
J. Carson Black
Ignacio Gimenez Sasieta
T.K. Richardson


----------



## Selene Coulter

Tagged everyone's new books -- look great.  

Michelle - voted down all but one tag.
As mentioned already, give us a shout if you change your mind.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Tagged everybody not already tagged clear back to my last post. 


For newcomers, my book is in my signature. Thanks to everybody who has tagged me!


----------



## T.K.

David Alderman, thanks for the comment on my book cover. I can't take any credit, though, but I do love it. I'm so excited to see what they come up with for my next book in the series.  

Also, I want to thank everyone for tagging my book! It's only been a few hours and already you guys have done a fantastic job. Thank you!


----------



## JRTomlin

Val2 said:


> As a newbee I dont understand tags is there a help page anywhere?


This might help The Scoop on Tagging


----------



## TWErvin2

All caught up! 

*Tagged*:

J. Carson Black (new one)
Ted Wenskus
Dara England
Christopher Bunn (new one)
Javier Gimenez Sasiesta
Selene Coulter (new one)
Rick Chesler (Print-for some reason I missed that when I did the Kindle)
elizagayle
JJayKamp
Barbara Bartholomew
Julia Knight
Alan Ryker
Harry Shannon (new one)
manchi (new one)
Val2
Jeremy C. Shipp (Kindle + print where possible)
T.K. Richardson (Kindle + print)

Tag Flank  Hawk when you get the chance (Kindle + print)
See signature below for links. Thanks!


----------



## JRTomlin

Happy Saturday and welcome to the newcomers!

Tagged:

dr s dhillon -- got 2 I hadn't already tagged
Rick Chesler -- paperback
Donna -- your new one
Manchi -- your new one
Val2 -- X2
J.M. Pierce -- got 2 I hadn't already tagged
Jeremy C. Shipp -- X4
Ignacio Gimenez Sasieta
T. K. Richardson

Michelle - I voted down everything except young adult tags. Let us know when you want the tags back.

My novels for ease of tagging:

Freedom's Sword
Preferred tags: historical fiction, Scottish history, Scottish independence, adventure, robert Bruce, Scotland, William Wallace, historical, knights, medieval

Wings of Evil
Preferred tags: fantasy adventure, young adult fantasy, fantasy, female protagonist, adventure, young adult, magic, 99 cents, coming of age, teen

Thanks for the tagging and have a great day.


----------



## JJayKamp

All caught up -- that will teach me to skip a day or two!

Thanks to everyone who tagged my books!  I think it's helping, as I've sold more books in the last three days (four per day instead of one).

THANK YOU!


----------



## alexisleno

Tagged up to here. Welcome to the newbies  Thanks for any tags!


----------



## J.M Pierce

Marian Allen said:


> J.M. Pierce, I bought Duality, you rat! I have sooo many books in my virtual stack, especially since I started participating in this thread! lol


Thanks, Marian! I hope you find it worthy of residing in your stack.

J.M.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones. All caught up.


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged--

aaron Pogue  x2
Nick Chesler
Manchi
Val2  x2
Jeremy Shipp  x4
TKRichardson

Thanks for the tags back!  all caught up


----------



## DonnaFaz

Caught up. Thanks, everyone, for tagging my new baby!

~Donna~


----------



## aaronpolson

Tagged (new to me):

TK Richardson
Dara England
Brant Wright
J.M. Pierce x 2

Thanks for the tags, everyone!


----------



## E.J. Stevens

Doing a bit of tagging catch up.

Tagged (or updated tags):

Aaron Polson
House Eaters
Loathsome Dark and Deep

Donna Faz
Taking Love in Stride
Mountain Laurel

Alexis Leno
Red Sand
Shifting Fate

Jay Kamp
Bayman's Bride
The Last Killiney

JR Tomlin
Wings of Evil
Freedom's Sword

TW Erwin
Flank Hawk

TK Richardson
Return the Heart

Dara England
Accomplished Murder

Selene Coulter
Illumination
The Hawk and the Sparrow
Hide and Seek

Will return for more tagging tomorrow. 

Thank you to all who have tagged my poetry collections From the Shadows and Shadows of Myth and Legend and my YA paranormal novels She Smells the Dead (Spirit Guide) and Spirit Storm (Spirit Guide)!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

All caught up.


----------



## Rhynedahll

DonnaFaz said:


> Caught up. Thanks, everyone, for tagging my new baby!
> 
> ~Donna~


Got it! Congratulations!


----------



## Michelle Muto

Donna - new book tagged. Welcome TK!

All caught up.

Still just looking to bump up only: YOUNG ADULT and TEEN. I really need these on the first page of tags. They're buried.


----------



## Paulineh

I am new to Kindle Publishing and started off with a bargain book that I put together in the cooking category.
Can you please tag it for me. My tags are: Mexican crock pot recipes, crock pot recipes, crock pot cookbook, slow cooking recipes,

I appreciate it and will start to tag from the most recent back. Getting started in kindle is difficult but then you have to start somewhere. Plan on my second book of 
recipes with images now I seem (maybe) to know what I am doing.

My title is 10 Mexican Crock Pot Style Recipes and the location is http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004T3SOO8

Paulineh


----------



## Paulineh

OK I started and so far tagged the following:

Donna
Mountain Laurel
The Merry-Go-Round
Taking Love in Stride

Michelle Muto
The book of Lost Souls

Jason G Anderson
The ousider
The Vampire Drabbles

EJ Stevens
She Smells the Dead
Spirt Storm

Aaronpolson
We are the Monsters
Black Medicine Thunder
The Bottom Feeders
Loathsome, Dark & Deep
House Eaters

I will do so many a day and I will get there in the end, or the beginning.


----------



## thejosh86

All caught up for now!


----------



## Kavita Nalawde

Tagged new ones and the Anthology 'With Love'


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Val2-Megan Jones: both 
Jeremy C. Shipp: all four 
Ignacio Gimenez Sasieta 
T.K. Richardson 
DonnaFaz: new one

Pauline Harding: can see no tags.


----------



## J.M Pierce

All caught up. Pauline, I added a couple of tags for you, but I would recommend that you add more. I'll go back and get what you add later. Take care!

J.M.


----------



## Selene Coulter

Up to date.

Pauline, let us know when you put on more tags (or what tags you'd like).


----------



## Rhynedahll

Paulineh said:


> OK I started
> 
> I will do so many a day and I will get there in the end, or the beginning.


Welcome to the thread!

I've tagged your book. You might consider adding more tags. You can add up to 15 and every one helps, I think.

Thanks in advance for tagging mine!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Pauline,

I tagged your book. Welcome to the thread.  

No one expects you to wade through all 500 + pages of this thread. Just go back about 6 pages and tag forward from there. You'll soon get to all of the active taggers.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Aris Whittier

All caught up! Thanks for the tags everyone!


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Ignacio - La senda del crimen
T K Richardson - Return the Heart
Pauline - 10 Mexican Style Crock Pot Recipes

Thanks for the tags.

A Shot in the Dark 
The Master's Chair Please include "parallel world" and "fantasy" if you can. Thanks again.

Have a nice day.


----------



## E.J. Stevens

Tagged:

MacKenzie Morgan x2
Aris Whittier x1
Rhynedall x1
Kavita Nalawde x1
Joshua Price x1
Pauline Harding x1
Michele Muto x1
Jason Anderson x2

Thank you to all who have tagged my poetry collections From the Shadows and Shadows of Myth and Legend and YA paranormal novels She Smells the Dead (Spirit Guide) and Spirit Storm (Spirit Guide)! xx


----------



## Ted Wenskus

Nothing like a cup of coffee and the Kindle board to start a Sunday morning 

All caught up -- thanks for the tags!


----------



## Misha Crews

Caught up to here!  Happy Sunday everyone and welcome newcomers!


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
Tagged a bunch of new authors and new books - still nowhere near caught up but working on it  

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Harry Shannon

Good gosh this thread is hard to keep up with! Think I'm all caught up again. Appreciate any and all tags UK and US, but have been concentrating on TOP SUSPENSE this week:

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-ebook/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300222802&sr=1-1-catcorr

ALso, since we have so many good ones, please click the reviews as "helpful" as well. Thanks!

PS here it is in the UK

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1301235615&sr=1-1


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up--for now!   Welcome to the new authors/books. Reciprocal tagging always appreciated.


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up again

Here's one of my periodic lists for newcomers

Generations: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004THZ5GO
Watchers: The Coming of the King : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO5UNC 
Watchers: The Battle For the Throne : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004I1L5BK 
Watchers Culloden! : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004LDLSEY
The Concordances of the Red Serpent : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004INHX96 
Eldren: The Book of the Dark : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HILPPU/
Berserker : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004CRSQSU
The Midnight Eye Files: The Amulet : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0044KMNYI
The Midnight Eye Files: The Sirens : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00472O6PW
The Midnight Eye Files: The Skin Game: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004R9Q7MU
The Invasion : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HS4V8O
The Valley : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HS4UHQ 
Island Life : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003CYKQY6 
Crustaceans : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003LBSJGM
The Road Hole Bunker Mystery : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003CC15OI 
Whispers From the Darkside : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004EYSZCS 
Variations on a Theme : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G8R064 
Carnacki: Heaven and Hell : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0045UA7E0 
Darkness Follows : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0046ZRKP8 
The Chronicles of Augustus Seton : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HS5PLG
The Sleeping God : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004DERGOW 
The Auld Mither : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G8R05U
The Copycat Murders : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HFS6EQ 
Mostly Human (with Lockley, Nicholson and Savile) : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G5Z3DE 
Abominable : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0049P226W 
The Haunting of Esther Cox : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZHVE7S
Brotherhood of the Thorns : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZHVE1E
Cold as Death : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0049U49BI
Ghost Writer : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZHVE5A


----------



## Steven R. Drennon

Wow! This is one thread where you don't want to skip for a few days! Almost caught up back to page 498.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Ignacio Gimenez Sasieta
T.K. Richardson
Pauline h


----------



## J. Carson Black

Caught up! Think I have every book of everybody over the last fifteen or so pages.  

Anyone who hasn't, please tag my new book, THE SHOP.  (First one in my signature.)  As a newbie, it's getting lost in the shuffle.  Thanks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lots of newcomers again. Glad to see you here.

All caught up again, but knowing this thread and how fast it moves, not for long. 

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're ten pages behind.

Here are mine. Thanks so much for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity

For those of you requesting UK tags, please go here.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg571978.html#msg571978

We keep separate threads for US and UK tags because you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK to have tagging privileges there. Most of the taggers here don't have UK privileges.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Yeah, all caught up. Here are some newly tagged authors;
Donna Fezz
JesscScott
Half Orc
Eric C
Kristie Leigh Maguire
Idenglish
David Derrico
Kavita Nalawade
J M PIerce
E J Stevens
Ted Wendskies
Misha Crews
Traceya
Manchi
T K Richardson
Paulineh
Val2
Jeremy C Shipp
Ignacio Grimenez Sasieto.

Here are my links: 
US link:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1

Thank you all so much, 
GRace x


----------



## Karen Fenech

New to me today, I tagged:

Rick Chesler - paperback also

Donna Fasano - new one now also

Brian Wright (manchi) - new one now also

Val2

Jeremy Shipp

Ignacio

TK Richardson

E J Stevens - now also your poetry collection. I'd already tagged your other books.

Pauline Harding

Thank you for also tagging my books.  Much appreciated. Thanks to all who have already tagged my books.

I hope you're all having a great Sunday.

Karen


----------



## alexisleno

All tagged up


----------



## Michelle Muto

All caught up.

Pauline - I just tagged what was available. You might want to think about preferences! It helps!
MacKenzie - Included the two tags

PLEASE TAG ONLY: YOUNG ADULT, TEEN (I only need 14 more tags to get Young Adult on my main tagging page!)


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up.


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged--

Pauline Harding
Tracey Alley  x4

all caught up...thanks for the tags back


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

La Senda
Return the Heart
E.J. x 4
Crock Pot


----------



## jasonmtucker

Tagged today: (I may try to come back later today so I can completely catch up - only 7 or so pages to go)

Barbara Freethy x6
S.W. Benefiel x5
Steven R. Drennon
David Ross Erickson x2
Ian Kharitonov
Alessandra Kelley
Belinda Frisch
Ted Wenskus
Dara Englund
Christopher Bunn x4
Javier Gimenez Sasieta
Eliza Gayle x4
Rick Chesler
J. Jay Kamp x2


----------



## Marian Allen

All caught up! Thanks, everybody! 

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA


----------



## RChaffee

All Tagged up!
Thank You!


----------



## T.K.

Tagged

The Switch and Soul
Hot Flashes
Blood, Magic, and a Concubine
Pale Boundaries
Failing Test
Fatal Embrace

(Will do more tomorrow!)


----------



## kahuna

Steven Drennon
TK Richardson
Paulineh
Val 2
Riock Chesler

I went to the amazon page for your books and tagged your books' product tags.

I also lhicked on the "like" button near your title and stars at the top of the page.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me "relationships," "love," "sexuality," "romance," "erotica," "psychology," "self help," "spirituality," "passion," "erotic," "sensual," "lovers," and "health."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Guest

Phewwwww.....Always amazing how many new ones there are when I check in again!

If you haven't tagged my books, I'd really appreciate your help. Also, feel free to "like" both if you think that will make a difference.

Preferred tags for "On/Off - A Jekyll & Hyde Story"
99 cents, college life, parkinson's disease, suspense, erotica, thriller, kindle thriller, romance, literary fiction, contemporary fiction, early onset parkinson's disease, romantic, sex, RIT, Rochester Institute of Technology

Preferred tags for "Billionaires, Bullets, Exploding Monkeys"
99 cents, college life, Seattle, Paul Allen, thriller, suspense, terrorism, action, adventure, humor, fun, new author, indie author, kindle, microsoft

Thanks in advance for all your help!


----------



## daveconifer

All caught up. Thanks!...

Just tagged:

Brant Wright (new) TK Richardson
J Jay Kamp Fasano (new)
Jeremy Ship x 4 Sasieta
Beth Barany Ryker (US and UK)
Julia Knight Barbara Bartholomew x 2
StaceyWB (new)

Here are my book pages for easy tag access:

http://www.amazon.com/Wrecker-ebook/dp/B004IEA8GK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298606769&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Snodgrass-Vacation-ebook/dp/B002U0KXR8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298606804&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/Man-of-Steel-ebook/dp/B0017DPWO8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/eBully-ebook/dp/B001PBFEL8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Throwback-ebook/dp/B0013HJDNY/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/FireHouse-ebook/dp/B0013GSV9M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Goodness, nothing new for me to tag tonight. I'll check back before I sign off tonight.


----------



## E.J. Stevens

Tagged:
Ted Wenskus x1
Misha Crews x3
Tracey Alley x4
Harry Shannon (US + UK)
William Miekle x1
Steven Drennon x1
J Carson Black x1
Karen Fenech x1
Jason Tucker x1
Marian Allen x4
R Chaffee x1
M Attebery x2
Dave Connifer x1

I appreciate any tags for my poetry collections From the Shadows and Shadows of Myth and Legend and YA paranormal novels She Smells the Dead (Spirit Guide) and Spirit Storm (Spirit Guide). Thanks for the tag love! xx


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Yay, I'm caught up all the way to my last post again. Thanks taggers!

For newcomers, my book is at: http://www.amazon.com/Accomplished-in-Murder-ebook/dp/B004SUOZTA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1301276282&sr=8-1

Preferred tags: historical mystery, british historical mystery, victorian mystery, british historical fiction, suspense, women slueths, historical fiction, kindle 99 cents, tasha alexander, amanda quick, british mysteries.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with "On/Off." Gnite...


----------



## JJayKamp

I'm caught up as well.  Thanks to all, and welcome all newbies.


----------



## Atmcbom

My novel is called Chaos Mortalitus http://www.amazon.com/Chaos-Mortalitus-ebook/dp/B004TGV4GK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1301047502&sr=8-1

thanks, time to start tagging!


----------



## Paulineh

Thank you so much for the tagging and for the suggestions.

I continued tagging:

Ruth Harris
Husbands and lovers
Decades
Love and Money

Aleix Leno
Shifting Fate
Red Sand & Other stories

Amy Shojai
Kitten Care
Your aging cat

J Carson Black
The shop
Darkness
Darkside of the Moon

Will do some more in a few hours time.


----------



## Steve Silkin

tagged:

Michelle Muto
Alexis Leno x 2
Grace Elliot
J. Carson Black x 6
Selene Coulter x 3
Kavita Nalawde
Jason Tucker
J. Jay Kamp x 2
Marian Allen x 4
Mark LaMaster
Mike Attebery x 2
Dara England

Thanks in advance for tagging me back!


----------



## Atmcbom

My novel Chaos Mortalitus http://www.amazon.com/Chaos-Mortalitus-ebook/dp/B004TGV4GK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1301047502&sr=8-1

Thanks ahead to everyone and I'll return the tags asap!!!

Mark


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I'm caught up with the thread to this point. It has been a while since I posted the link to a product page that lists all my books so I guess I'd better do that for the new authors. 

http://www.amazon.com/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Ricky%20Sides

Thank you in advance for the tags.


----------



## Selene Coulter

All caught up. 

My links are in the sig.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

You're tagged. Thanks in advance for any tagging you can give me.


----------



## Atmcbom

Thanks Kevis, tagged you back.


----------



## Maria Staal

All tagged up!

Ignacio Gimenez Sasieta
TK Richardson
EJ Stevens (poems)
Paulineh
traceya
Atmcbom

Thanks for the tag, Everyone! 

Maria


----------



## Chris L

You're tagged and liked. Thanks if you tag me back http://www.amazon.com/Night-Watcher-ebook/dp/B004RCWYQK/ref=pd_rhf_p_img_1


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

All caught up again.


----------



## Raybrite

Consider yourself tagged.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Atmcbom said:


> My novel is called Chaos Mortalitus http://www.amazon.com/Chaos-Mortalitus-ebook/dp/B004TGV4GK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1301047502&sr=8-1
> 
> thanks, time to start tagging!


Tagged!

Welcome to the thread!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Atmcbom


----------



## Misha Crews

Caught up with:

Tracey Alley x 4
Harry Shannon - got Top Suspense
Mike Attebury - got your new tags for On/Off
Mark LaMaster

Welcome new folks!


----------



## manchi

All caught up again. I would appreciate if you also tick the 'like' button, near the your title and stars at the top of the page.

Tagged,
RChaffee
E.J. Stevens
Dara England
JJayKamp
Atmcbom
Paulineh
Steve Silkin
Steven R. Drennon
traceya


----------



## Jeff Tompkins

Almost all caught up on the last few pages.

My new 7,840 short story is live now. Any help with tags would be appreciated!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004RZICHM/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


----------



## aaronpolson

Got it, Jeff. 

Thanks for the tags, everyone, and happy Monday.


----------



## J. Carson Black

Done!  For today...


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!
Lori


----------



## JenniJames

I'm new here. 

What does tagging me?  

Can I ask?  

Lol!


----------



## Talia Jager

All caught up.


----------



## RM Prioleau

JenniJames said:


> I'm new here.
> 
> What does tagging me?
> 
> Can I ask?
> 
> Lol!


Ditto. What does it mean?


----------



## JenniJames

RM Prioleau said:


> Ditto. What does it mean?


Lol! Thank you for asking properly! I was holding a baby and typing... I didn't realize I had only put 'what does it me?' until just now. Hehehe!


----------



## Ruth Harris

got you Jeff....

all caught up--at least for now


----------



## JenniJames

Um wow!

This seems like an amazing idea! I love how this community helps each other. *Jaw drops*

So, where do I start with the tagging thing? Do I begin at the beginning? Or jump in with this page? 
I'd love to help you guys!


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Mark - Chaos Mortalitus
Jeff - That's What I Want
Jenni - Eternity

Thanks for the tags.

A Shot in the Dark 
The Master's Chair Please include "parallel world" and "fantasy" if you can. Thanks again.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Amyshojai

JenniJames said:


> Um wow!
> 
> This seems like an amazing idea! I love how this community helps each other. *Jaw drops*
> 
> So, where do I start with the tagging thing? Do I begin at the beginning? Or jump in with this page?
> I'd love to help you guys!


Just go back 5-6 pages and tag from there, that will get the regulars. *s* Welcome to the thread--and congrats on your book. I'm all caught up with tags for now. *s*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're way behind.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

You will be tagged asap!

There is a large group for tagging, but there is something about talking to just one person. Don't get me wrong; it's a great thread and I'm gonna use it for the first time this morning.

Anyway, to the writer holding the baby and typing - wow!!! I am in awe. Talk about multi-tasking. Stick with it though. Maybe writing will allow you to stay home with the baby...that's assuming you want to. I don't want to push my choices on anyone else. Staying home with my kids worked for me. I think being a mom (whether you stay home or work) is the toughest yet most rewarding job ever!

It's kind of funny how everyone thinks they can give you advice just because you are holding a baby. Hee hee!

My kids are older now....can you tell I'm not sleep-deprived anymore...feels so good!

Anyway, when you view you book on Amazon, there is a place for tags at the bottom, where you can say if certain tags such as romantic suspense, legal thriller, etc. describe it best. There are a number of tags you can choose from. It helps with sales when someone searches for one of the tagged categories.

Here's mine: Black & White by Nicki Lynn Justice, romantic suspense and legal thriller, http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO63UG.

Thanks,
Nicki Lynn Justice


----------



## JenniJames

Mackenzie Morgan said:


> Tagged:
> 
> Mark - Chaos Mortalitus
> Jeff - That's What I Want
> Jenni - Eternity
> 
> Thanks for the tags.
> 
> A Shot in the Dark
> The Master's Chair Please include "parallel world" and "fantasy" if you can. Thanks again.
> 
> Have a nice day.


Okay! Just tagged you! Whew. That was easy. Lol! Now, on to 6 pages back. Thank you so much!


----------



## Raydad

All caught up. Welcome to these new taggers:

williammeikle (Generations)
Rick Chesler
Val2 
Jeremy C. Shipp
Ignacio Gimenez Sasieta 
T.K. Richardson 
E.J. Stevens 
Paulineh 
Atmcbom 
JenniJames


----------



## Rhynedahll

For my pre-afternoon tagging session:

Jeff Tompkins x2
A.J. Cole/Jenni James x1
Chris Longmuir x1
Nicki Lynn Justice x1

Welcome to the thread!

Thanks to all those that tagged mine!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hi, I've merged the thread started in the Book Bazaar with the existing tag exchange thread.  Welcome to the new taggers!

For those in both threads:  You'll want to go back a couple of pages to make sure you tag everybody in both merged threads.

Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderator


----------



## Michelle Muto

Got it. Welcome new authors! I'm caught up until next time.

Please tag ONLY: YOUNG ADULT, TEEN (still trying to get them on my first tag page instead of everyone having to expand).


----------



## JenniJames

@Nicki Lynn....

I think you and I will get along famously.

Lol!  I AM a stay at home mom of 7.  *grins*  Yes, and erm... even though my oldest is 14, I'm still having more!  Crazy right?

*sigh* I can't wait for the day when I actually have brain cells again!  Lol!  Thanks for the tips!  Tried to respond earlier but my laptop was having issues.  

Okay.  Back to tagging and trying to keep up!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Tags today:

Jason Anderson
Ken ****
Brant Wright
Jeff Tompkins
Aaron Polson
J. Carson Black
Ruth Harris
Jenni James
Randy Ray Wise
Michelle Muto

Would appreciate tag backs. Thank so much!

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=miriam+minger

Some of the books at the end of the list aren't mine, but Blood Son by M.C. Walker is my thriller.

Miriam Minger


----------



## JenniJames

Michelle Muto said:


> Got it. Welcome new authors! I'm caught up until next time.
> 
> Please tag ONLY: YOUNG ADULT, TEEN (still trying to get them on my first tag page instead of everyone having to expand).


Your COVER is amazing!


----------



## T.K.

Tagged:

J. Carson Black
Aaron Polson
Miriam Minger
Michelle Muto
Jason G. Anderson
Misha Crews
Manchi
Jeff Tompkins

Please tag mine as YOUNG ADULT and TEEN. Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/Return-the-Heart-ebook/dp/B004QQ3M7C/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1278951636&sr=1-1

T.K.


----------



## DonnaFaz

JenniJames said:


> I'm new here.
> 
> What does tagging me?
> 
> Can I ask?


Read the first post of this thread.

I'm all caught up!

~Donna~


----------



## jessicamorse

All caught up again.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Wow, I take a break for the weekend and this thread goes insane!

Caught up with:

Donna
Rick Chesler
Manchi
Val2 - x2
Jeremy C Shipp - x4
Ignacio Gimenez Sasieta
TK Richardson
Paulineh
Atmcbom
Chris L
Raybrite
Jeff Tompkins
Jenni James
Nicki Lynn Justice

-------------
Here's mine for the new people:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me

Atmcbom (Mark LaMaster)
Kevis Hendrickson
Chris Longmuir (just two tags?)
Raybrite
Jeff Tompkins: new one
JenniJames
Nicki Lynn Justice  (just two tags?)

Welcome to the new taggers.


----------



## JenniJames

Grace Elliot said:


> Yeah! Since I last visited (page 499!) all up to date- if you are new then you are tagged, if you arent new then you are tagged already!
> 
> Please tag me back x
> US link:
> http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1
> 
> Here is the UK link:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1
> 
> Hi,
> I tagged your first, but couldn't find where to tag your UK link.
> Jenni
> 
> Dont forget those 'Regency Romance' tags.
> Thanks so much for all the tag-love x


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks for merging, Betsy.

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're ten pages behind.

Here are mine. Tags back always appreciated.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged--

Jenni James
Nicki Lynn Justice -- tt brought up no tags...

I'd love some tags for my new one http://amzn.to/gln0ha

BTW, when I uploaded TLR this weekend, Kindle allowed only 7 tags...used to be 15...

Welcome to all the new taggers & many thanks for the tags back.


----------



## aaronpolson

Tagged!  Caught a few new one's posted today.

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## JDChev

All caught up, and thanks for the tags on mine!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Tagged everyone new except Kevin, Chris, and Jenni because ....

Kevin, can you put up an Amazon link to your book? The one in your siggy just goes to your book's page here on KB.

Chris and Jenni, I couldn't find any tagging options for you guys. Your tag areas are just blank right now. What tags would you like for your books?


----------



## Rhynedahll

Still caught up this afternoon!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Right - all caught up with the merged threads. I have been tagging since page 470 and if you appear after that then you are tagged! 
Here are my links:
US link:http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1

Here is the UK link:http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1

Thank you in advance for the tags.
G x


----------



## Selene Coulter

This thread is like a hydra.  

Caught up again. Welcome all...


----------



## Ricky Sides

Ruth Harris said:


> tagged--
> 
> I'd love some tags for my new one http://amzn.to/gln0ha
> 
> BTW, when I uploaded TLR this weekend, Kindle allowed only 7 tags...used to be 15...
> 
> Welcome to all the new taggers & many thanks for the tags back.


I didn't see any tags. I'll be happy to tag it when you add a few.

Otherwise, I'm caught up to this point. Welcome new authors.


----------



## Karen Fenech

New for me, I tagged:

Mark LaMasters

Kevis Hendrickson

Chris Longmuir

Jeff Tompkins (new one, had previously tagged others).

Jenni James

Nikki Lynn Justice

Ruth Harris - Ruth I went to tag your new one but didn't see any tags. I'll check back in case this was just a glitch.

Thank you for also tagging my books in return.  Thank you to all who have already tagged my books.

Karen


----------



## Edward W. Robertson

All caught up. Could use some tags on my new one, The Zombies of Hobbiton

Thanks everybody.

P.S.: Not seeing any tags for The Last Romantics, Ruth.


----------



## T. K. Bloom

Caught up! And I'm still trying to bump up urban fantasy. Thanks!


----------



## alexisleno

Whew, all caught up, too!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Edward W. Robertson said:


> All caught up. Could use some tags on my new one, The Zombies of Hobbiton
> 
> Thanks everybody.
> 
> P.S.: Not seeing any tags for The Last Romantics, Ruth.


Tagged. Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Edward W. Robertson said:


> All caught up. Could use some tags on my new one, The Zombies of Hobbiton
> 
> Thanks everybody.
> 
> P.S.: Not seeing any tags for The Last Romantics, Ruth.


Got it! Congratulations on the new release!


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up. Congrats to the new releases and warm welcome to the newcomers. We have some great covers coming through the pipeline too!


----------



## Dee Ernst

Caught up again - tagged and Liked - clicking the 'Like' is good 'cause I forget where I've been, and you can tell right away you've visited the page before.  Besides, everyone wants to be liked.

Thanks for the tags back, 
Dee


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Chaos Mortalis
Kevis x 3
Night Watcher
Raybrite x 3
Jeff T x 2
Eternity
Black & White


----------



## Barbara Bartholomew

Tagged!

Amy Jones
Dee Ernst
Jenni James
Miriam Minger
M.G. Scarsbrook
Edward W. Robertson

Thanks to everyone!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged the Zombies of Hobbiton so I'm all caught up.

Except for Ruth. Tags aren't showing for me either.


----------



## Amyshojai

Seem to still be caught up...other than those that have no tags specified.


----------



## JJayKamp

All caught up.  Thanks for the tags in return!


----------



## manchi

All caught up again. I would appreciate if you also tick the 'like' button, near the your title and stars at the top of the page.

Tagged,
Dee Ernst
Edward W. Robertson
JenniJames
Miriam Minger
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake'
Lori Devoti
Jeff Tompkins


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
Getting close to getting all caught up and still working on it  

Cheers and thanks for any tags back, much appreciated.
Trace


----------



## Paulineh

Still continuing to tag:

swcleveland
Pale Boundaries

Jasonmtucker
Blood magic & a concubine

Marian Allen
Eeels Revererence
Lonnie, Me & the Hound of Hell
The King of Cherokee Creek
Hot Flashes

RChaffee
The switch & the soul

TK Richardson
Return the Heart

Attebery
Billionaires, Bullets
On/Off

Having trouble with my computer but still continuing slowly.

Paulineh


----------



## Paulineh

Heres some more tags I just did:

David N Alderman
Black Earth - End of Innocence, The broken daisy, double pack
Picture Perfect

Dee Ernst
Better off without him

Barbara Bartholomew
Finding Endymion
Princess Alice
Royal Blood
The Second Jeep Harris

Gertie Kindle
Ariana's Pride
Listen to the Heart
Only in my dreams

Amy Shogai
Your aging dog
Pet care in the new century
Dog and cat conPetability

Can I ask if someone is so kind to write something in my "Discussion" section.  I have no reviews or discussions going.  I thank you if you can do that for me.  I don't mind doing that for someone else either.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Pauline,

I had a couple of questions I've been meaning to ask you regarding the recipes, so I asked in the discussion section of your product page.

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Kavita Nalawde

Tagged the new ones on page 509, 10 and the Zombies of Hobbiton.


----------



## Maud Muller

Caught up again. Tagged newbies or new books for the following great authors: Coulter, McNally, Bartholomew, Shannon, Elliot, Anderson, Rhynedahll, Chesler, Fasano, Jones, Wright, Pierce, Frisch, Robertson, Justice, Shipp, Morse, Rayner, Sasieta, Richardson, England, Kamp, Polson, Harding, Dennisen, LaMaster, Longmuir, ****, Cole

Tags back always appreciated.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Edward W. Robertson: Zombies

All caught up.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Huh, looks like nothing new this morning.


Let me know if I missed anyone.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Looks like I'm still caught up.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

All caught up


----------



## Atmcbom

I'm just trying to tag everybody at this point, but this is going to take a while.  Thanks for the tag backs!


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Nicki - Black & White
Ruth - The Last Romantics
Edward - The Zombies of Hobbiton

Thanks for the tags. Links are in my sig.

Have a nice day.


----------



## J. Carson Black

Tagged one or more books for everyone from p. 507 forward.  Eternity, Ruth Harris's new one (had no trouble - there were tags this morning), and filling in the gaps with the multi-book authors.  By the way, it helps to see the book covers in your signatures, so I know which ones I've tagged and which ones I haven't got to yet.


----------



## Alan Ryker

Got everything back through my last post on page 501.  Thanks for the tags.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

I gotta get here more often.  10 pages this time. Whew!  All caught up.


----------



## E.J. Stevens

A bit more catching up...

Alan Ryker x1
Mark Lamaster x1
Brant Wright x2
Barbara Bartholomew x4
Dee Ernst x1
David Alderman x4
TK Bloom x1
Edward Robertson x1

xx,
E.J.
Poetry collections: From the Shadows and Shadows of Myth and Legend
YA novels: She Smells the Dead (Spirit Guide #1) and Spirit Storm (Spirit Guide #2)


----------



## Marian Allen

I took a day off and Hokey Smokes! All caught up, though. 

Welcome new taggers and congratulations on all the new publications and great covers.

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Jeff Tompkins (new book)
Jenni James
Ruth Harris (latest book)
Edward W. Robertson (latest book)


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up again


----------



## bnapier

Hey guys. I just released a collection of horror/supernatural short stories called 13 Broken Nightlights. Any tags would be appreciated. I left a few to get things rolling but they aren't showing just yet. Horror, supernatural, paranormal, etc.

Thanks!

13 Broken Nightlights: http://tinyurl.com/5w9toz7


----------



## Michelle Muto

All caught up. And, as part of my Day of Kindleness, I've Liked a few books/authors as well. 

Please tag up: Young Adult please!


----------



## Rhynedahll

bnapier said:


> Hey guys. I just released a collection of horror/supernatural short stories called 13 Broken Nightlights. Any tags would be appreciated. I left a few to get things rolling but they aren't showing just yet. Horror, supernatural, paranormal, etc.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 13 Broken Nightlights: http://tinyurl.com/5w9toz7


Can't see the tags yet. I'll check back in a little bit.


----------



## bnapier

Thanks!  How long does it typically take for them to show up?


----------



## Ruth Harris

Tagged Barry Napier...

I'd appreciate tags for my new one The Last Romantics...http://amzn.to/hsq5ip

PSA: I just uploaded TLR this weekend and noticed that the number of tags allowed has dropped to 7 from 15.

All caught up for now...& thanks so much for the tags back.


----------



## TWErvin2

Caught up again! 

*Tagged*:

Paulineh
Atmcbom
Chris L
Jeff Tompkins (new one)
JenniJames
Nicki Lynn Justice
Edward W. Robertson (new one)
bnapier (new one)
Ruth Harris (new one)

If you haven't, please tag Flank Hawk  (Kindle + print) when you get the chance.
See Signature below. Thanks!


----------



## Raydad

Caught up again. Tagged this morning:

bnapier


----------



## Rhynedahll

Got Barry Napier's new one tagged now!


----------



## aaronpolson

Love the new cover, Barry.  

(And you're tagged, of course)


----------



## DonnaFCrow

Great covers, Donna (I'm Donna, too). I tagged your books. I'll work on others who post here, too.

Would Greatly appreciate tags from you all. Here are my links:
A VERY PRIVATE GRAVE http://ning.it/frl4r4
THE SHADOW OF REALITY http://ning.it/fymwXk
A MIDSUMMER EVE'S NIGHTMARE http://ning.it/fpfo0D

Donna
www.DonnaFletcherCrow.com


----------



## Jason Reed

Oh man, I've been slaving away for half a day trying to catch up on all the tagging. I hope I did not miss anyone. David's list was a blessing! I could not have searched for all those books on my own. I would have went mad! All that's running through my mind now is a some cheesecake and a nice long bath.

This is my novel:http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004TAQUA6, I would apreciatte any and all tags.
Thanks again, I'm going to go somewhere and collapse for an hour or two.


----------



## manchi

All caught up again. I would appreciate if you also tick the 'like' button, near the your title and stars at the top of the page.

Tagged,
DonnaFCrow
TWErvin2
bnapier
Alan Ryker


----------



## aaronpolson

Jason - I couldn't find any tags for your book.


----------



## JRTomlin

Welcome to the newcomers!
Tagged:
Tracy Alley
Mark LeMaster
Pauline Harding
Chris Longmuir
Jeff Tompkins - new one
Nicki Lynn Justice
Ruth Harris - new one
Edward W. Robertson - new one
Bnapier - new one
Jason Reed - I suggest posting a list of preferred tags. Your book doesn't seem to have any.

All caught up. Reciprocation appreciated. Have a great day everyone. I'm back to slaving over editing my next novel.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Dara England said:


> Tagged everyone new except Kevin, Chris, and Jenni because ....
> 
> Kevin, can you put up an Amazon link to your book? The one in your siggy just goes to your book's page here on KB.
> 
> Chris and Jenni, I couldn't find any tagging options for you guys. Your tag areas are just blank right now. What tags would you like for your books?


Hi Dara,

I'm assuming you were referring to my books. You can always link to an author's Amazon page via the links provided on the KB Profile page. When you click on the book image in an author's book signature, just click on the *Amazon Page* link near the *View: *prompt at the top of the profile page and it'll take you to the Amazon sales page for the book you are viewing. I'm not the only one using this feature, so you're likely to encounter this issue again. Hope that helps and thanks for the tags!


----------



## deanfromaustralia

I've begun working my way through this thread. Hoping all can click on my sig and tag my book.


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged DonnaFCrow--Jason --Reed--Kevis -- Dean Mayes

all caught up (again)

I'd appreciate tags for my new one, The Last Romantics...http://amzn.to/hsq5ip

PSA...I very recently uploaded TLR and note that the number of tags permitted is now 7 (no longer 15)


----------



## deanfromaustralia

Ruth Harris said:


> I'd appreciate tags for my new one, The Last Romantics...http://amzn.to/hsq5ip


Done for you too. Thank you very much Ruth.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged;

Ruth Harris
Edward W. Robertson
Bnapier
Donna F Crow
Deanfromaustralia
Jason Reed -- no tags showing

-------------

My debut novel THE MARLOWE CONSPIRACY has made it to the quarterfinals of Amazon Breakthrough Novel Award and I just found out that Amazon has posted the excerpt and it can be tagged! So, I'd love if you guys would tag it:

The Marlowe Conspiracy -- ABNA Excerpt

I'm sure this won't affect my chances of getting to the next round, but it can't hurt! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Ok, now I'm all caught up again. (And Kevis, thanks for the tip - finally got to tag you.) 

Thanks to everyone who has tagged me. For any newcomers, my page is: http://www.amazon.com/Accomplished-in-Murder-ebook/dp/B004SUOZTA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1301276282&sr=8-1


----------



## JenniJames

Whew!  I think I did it. 

I think I tagged everyone.  FINALLY!!!!!!


----------



## Amyshojai

The print version of the "cutting edge" book just went live! Yee-haw! Could y'all please show some tag love? Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/Pet-Care-New-Century-Cutting-Edge/dp/193571239X/


----------



## bnapier

Okay I'm just gonna say it...

Maybe I just don't understand how to set my own tags...when I set the page up for my newest book, 13 Broken Nightlights, I listed 11 of tags.  Now only 5 of them currently show (and thanks to all of you that have tagged my books)! The others are technically there, but appear to be hidden and not grabbing any "tags". Am I missing something?

(After this is explained to me, I'm going to feel really stupid, aren't I)?


----------



## Selene Coulter

Phew. All caught up.
Loving some of the new covers.


----------



## Dan Ames

Went back five pages and caught up.  I agree with the above post - some very cool covers, folks!


----------



## thejosh86

All caught up for now!


----------



## Aris Whittier

I too am all caught up. Congrats to all the new releases!!!!!

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## Todd Russell

Whew, I'm working through the mammoth list of books to catch up and tag all of you here.

Here is my newly published collection of 6 twist ending horror short stories, please and thank you in advance for tagging: 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004U7FI6A

Great thread idea!


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

A great big "WOW"!!!

I went back 6 pages, and am finally all caught up, I think! 

Kindle must be doing some funny things, or it's me, cuz there were some books that didn't have the "TT" thing, so I just checked or put my own tags.

Thank you to everyone for the tags!!! I noticed that a few people said that there weren't any tags, but maybe that got fixed, or one of you fixed it for me. It's all good now.

And Jenni James:

You are amazing!!! I am in awe that you have time to write, and that you somehow managed to wrest the computer from the hands of your kids. I just had to extricate my laptop from the bedroom of one of my kids who has her own but likes mine better. It wasn't easy...

Well it's pizza for supper tonight! I don't have a cooking gene and nor do the kiddies.

Bye for now,
Nicki Lynn


----------



## Mehryinett

Hello everyone. This looks like an epic thread. I've tagged

TK Richardson, 
Talia Jager
Ricky Sides
H Jonas R
David Alderman
Brant Wright
Selene Coulter
Dara England
J R Tomlin
Terry Ervin
J Jay Kamp
Alexis Leno
J M Pierce
Amy Shojai
Ruth Harris
Donna Clayton
Aaron Polson
E J Stevens
Pauline Harding
Michelle Muto
Jason Anderson
Todd Russell
Aris Whittier
Joshua Price
Dani Amore
Barry Napier
William Meikle
AJ Cole and Jenni James
MG Scarsbrook
Dean Mays
Jason Reed 
Donna Fletcher Crow
Gregory Bresiger

And I'm squiffy-eyed so I'll have to take a break!

(If anyone wants to do mine, do Payback if you don't do anything else)


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged--

mgscarsbrook excerpt
amy's cutting edge
todd russell
mehry inett x2 (no tags for payback)

I'd appreciate tags for The Last Romantics, my new one....http://amzn.to/hsq5ip

thanks & all caught up again


----------



## Carol R

I've been away for a while but am back and happy to be tagging again. My ten for the day:

Selene Coulter
liam.judge
aaron polson
Raydad
bnapier
Michelle Muto
Rhynedahll
Ruth Harris
dianamore


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up for today.


----------



## Rhynedahll

This afternoon tagged:

M. G. Scarbrook Breakthrough novel
Donna Fletcher Crow x2 (or 1. Not sure if I had gotten one before or not)
Jason Reed x1
Dean Mayes x1
Todd Russel x1
Mehry Inett x3
Ruth Harris x1

Thanks in advance for tagging mine!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones and all caught up. Thanks to all who tagged my latest, the print version of "cutting edge"

http://www.amazon.com/Pet-Care-New-Century-Cutting-Edge/dp/193571239X/


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged today:

Edward Robertson - new one

Barry Napier - new one

Ruth Harris - have now also tagged The Last Romantics

Donna Fletcher Crow

Jason Reed

Dean Mayes

Amy Shojai - new print edition

I greatly appreciate tags to my books in return.  Thank you all so much!

Karen


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome new authors. I've tagged your books.

Amy, congratulations on the new release. 

For you new folks, here's a link to a page that lists my books.

http://www.amazon.com/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Ricky%20Sides

All tags appreciated.


----------



## T.K.

Tagged:

Karen Fenecj

Amy Shojai

H. Jonas Rhynedahll

David N. Alderman

Carol R

Ruth Harris

Joshua Price

(Will do more tomorrow!)

(Please tag mine as YOUNG ADULT and TEEN http://www.amazon.com/Return-the-Heart-ebook/dp/B004QQ3M7C/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1299600117&sr=1-2 )

Thanks!


----------



## Hayden Duvall

Man- this is truly tag-tastic.
Is there such a thing as Tagger's Elbow?


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your book Hayden. Welcome to the party.


----------



## valeriec80

Phew! Caught up again. (Note to self, do this every day!)


----------



## JimC1946

I think it's worth posting this link occasionally. It's a good simple explanation of tagging.

http://tagmybookonamazon.wordpress.com/what-is-tagging/


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your new one, Hayden. And thanks to all who've tagged my new print edition of "cutting edge" ...all caught up now.


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged HaydenD and JimC...

I'd appreciate tags for my new one, The Last Romantics, http://amzn.to/gln0ha

all caught up and many thanks


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

13 Broken Fences
Last Romantics
Private Grave
Opposable Thumbs
Hambledown Dream
Mental Shrillness
Mehryinett x 3
665
Recollections


----------



## Barbara Bartholomew

Tagged!
Pauline Harding
Mark LaMaster
Eileen Muller
Alan Ryker
E.J.Stevens
Barry Napier
Donna F. Crow
Jason Reed

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Barry, I see what you mean about your tags. There's nothing below the fold and one wonky tag that I voted down. The tags were acting up today for me. Try adding in the missing tags again. Or put the tabs in your post separated by a comma so taggers can copy and paste into the TT window.

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers and congratulations on the new releases.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're ten pages behind. Having just tagged nearly three pages, I should take my own advice. 

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hayden Duvall said:


> Man- this is truly tag-tastic.
> Is there such a thing as Tagger's Elbow?


You've been tagged!

Welcome to the thread.

Thanks to everyone that tagged mine!


----------



## E.J. Stevens

Barry Napier x2
Ruth Harris x1
Randy Ray Wise x1
Donna Fletcher Crow x3
Jason Reed x1
Dean Mayes x1
MG Scarsbrook x3
Jenni James x1
Amy Shojaj x1 (print)
Diana More x1
Todd Russell x1
Mehry Inett x3
Carol R x1
Hayden Duvall x1

xx,
E.J.
poetry collections From the Shadows and Shadows of Myth and Legend
YA paranormal series She Smells the Dead (Spirit Guide #1) and Spirit Storm (Spirit Guide #2)


----------



## Ted Wenskus

Busy, busy couple of day on the board 

All caught up, including some older entries:

Mark LaMaster (x1)
Steve Silkin (x4)
Kevis Hendrickson (x3, US + UK)
Chris Longmuir (x1)
Kenneth J. ****  (x3)
Jeff Tompkins (x2)
Aaron Polson (x5)
AJ Cole & Jenni James (x1)
Edward W. Robertson (x4, including Zombies 
Dee Ernst (x1)
Tracey Alley (x4)
E.M. Muller (x1)
Barry Napier (x3)
Ruth Harris (x4)
Donna Fletcher Crow (x3)
Jason Reed (x1)
Dean Mayes (x1)
Amy Shojai (print version of Cutting Edge)
Dani Amore (x1)
Todd Russell (x1)
Mehry Inett (x3)
Carol Rich (x1)
Jim Chambers (x1)


----------



## JJayKamp

Well, I just found something pretty amazing, and I wanted to share with you folks and thank you again for your tags.  

You see, I was wondering where one would find the Top 100 list for time travel.  So I typed into the search box, time travel romance, just to see if a list popped up.  It was a list of 50, not 100, at the top of which is one of our members here, Monique Martin.  I was not on this list of 50 time-travel romances.  Then, at the top of the page, it said, "Explore over 360 products tagged time travel romance by customers."  So I clicked that.

Imagine my shock when I see that, not only are the top four authors members of Kindleboards, but I'm one of them!  I'm number four!  And all of us are before Diana Gabaldon.  Pretty darned neat, if you ask me.

Anyway, THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Mehryinett

Phew... and up to date since my last post. Thanks for all the tags.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

All caught up.


----------



## manchi

All caught up again. I would appreciate if you also tick the 'like' button, near the your title and stars at the top of the page.

Tagged,
Mehryinett
JimC1946
Hayden Duvall
Todd Russell
deanfromaustralia
Kevis Hendrickson


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Barry Napier: new one 
DonnaFCrow: all
Jason Reed 
deanfromaustralia
Ruth Harris: new one 
Amyshojai: new print version
Todd Russell 
Mehry Inett: all 
Hayden Duvall

All caught up.

Welcome to the newcomers and thanks for tagging back.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Looks like I'm still caught up this morning.


----------



## Paulineh

Thanks Ricky for putting that discussion in but somehow I don't seem to be able to make a reply.  I have tried a few times but nothing shows up.

Here are my tags for today:
Mahry Inett
Ruth Harris - Last Romantics
Carol R
Rhynedahill - Magician
Karen Fenech - Claws
Hayden Durall
liam.judge
William Meikte - The Valley
bnapier - 13 Broken Nightlights
TWErwin - Flank Hawk US
JR Tomlin - Wings of Evil

More tagging tomorrow.  Thanks everyone who has tagged my book for me.
Here are a few new tags I have added as requested:  Kindle book, Mexican recipes, 99 cents, pauline harding,

Til tomorrow


----------



## Selene Coulter

Can't take your eyes off this thread...

Up to date.


----------



## Todd Russell

Caught up with all since my post yesterday and still working on the many past ones. Also I posted in the UK thread since I didn't have any tags over there, but here is my UK book link for convenience:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004U7FI6A/

*Tagged*
Selene Coulter x3
Paulineh (added new tags: 99 cents, pauline harding,)
Rhynedahll x6
Andrew Ashling x2 (US + UK)
Manchi x2 
Jason G. Anderson x2
Mehryinett x3
JJayKamp x2
Ted Wenskus
E.J. Stevens x2
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' x9
Barbara Bartholomew x4
swcleveland
Ruth Harris x4 (yes, got Last Romantics too)
Amyshojai x5
JimC1946
valeriec80 x7 (like your cover to Brighter, btw)
Hayden Duvall
Ricky Sides x10
T.K. Richardson (didn't see 'teen' tag on Return to Heart yet, so added at your request)
Karen Fenech x4
David N. Alderman x4
Carol Rich
Nicki Lynn Justice


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Barry - 13 Broken Nightlights
Donna - A Midsummer's Eve Nightmare, A Very Private Grave, had already tagged The Shadow of Reality
Jason - Opposable Thumbs
Dean - The Hambledown Dream
M G Scarsbrook - The Marlowe Conspiracy - and Congratulations!
Amy - Pet Care in the New Century - paperback
Todd - Mental Shrillness
Mehry - Payback, Abasement
Hayden - 665

Thanks for the tags.

A Shot in the Dark 
The Master's Chair Please include "parallel world" and "fantasy" if you can. Thanks again.

Have a nice day.


----------



## J. Carson Black

New this time: b napier, aaron polson, Donna F. Crow (2nd one), Jason Reed, JR Tomlin, Kevis Hendrickson, DeanfromAustralia, M.G. Scarsbrook - CONGRATULATIONS!!! - Todd Russell, Metryinett, Carol R, JimC 1946, Ted Wenskus.  Everyone else I'm caught up with.  

Anyone new, please tag my latest book, THE SHOP.  Thanks, Maggy.


----------



## Marian Allen

Caught up this morning.  Welcome, new taggers!

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA


----------



## JM Gellene

Rhynedahll said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Happy Holidays! I hope that everyone is warm, snug, and well-fed!
> 
> I've tagged the pb of Learnmegood and that should get me caught up!
> 
> I have a new one that I would appreciate tags for:
> 
> Magician (The Key to Magic)
> 
> Thanks in advance!


tagged


----------



## velicion

Hi there. Would you mind if I left this in all your more than capable hands?

http://www.amazon.com/The-Unwashed-dead-ebook/dp/B004U34WXE

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Unwashed-dead/dp/B004U34WXE

(Edited to include the UK link)


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!
Lori


----------



## jessicamorse

Got all the new ones, except Mehry's Payback - no tag section yet for me on that one.


----------



## aaronpolson

Thanks for all the tags...caught up (for now...this is a hamster wheel!)


----------



## Amyshojai

Got Velicion's books and all caught up. Welcome to new folks--thanks in advance for tags on all the below, plus the new "print" version:

http://www.amazon.com/Pet-Care-New-Century-Cutting-Edge/dp/193571239X/


----------



## JenniJames

bnapier said:


> Okay I'm just gonna say it...
> 
> Maybe I just don't understand how to set my own tags...when I set the page up for my newest book, 13 Broken Nightlights, I listed 11 of tags. Now only 5 of them currently show (and thanks to all of you that have tagged my books)! The others are technically there, but appear to be hidden and not grabbing any "tags". Am I missing something?
> 
> (After this is explained to me, I'm going to feel really stupid, aren't I)?


I was wondering where your new books tags were--and why you didn't have so many with that one. hehehe!


----------



## Alan Ryker

Tagged everything from my last post on 510. Thanks for the tags.


----------



## JenniJames

Nicki Lynn Justice said:


> And Jenni James:
> 
> You are amazing!!! I am in awe that you have time to write, and that you somehow managed to wrest the computer from the hands of your kids. I just had to extricate my laptop from the bedroom of one of my kids who has her own but likes mine better. It wasn't easy...
> 
> Well it's pizza for supper tonight! I don't have a cooking gene and nor do the kiddies.
> 
> Bye for now,
> Nicki Lynn


LOL! I LOVE to cook--but um, no... last night Del Taco 3/99c saved the day for us. Took 42 tacos to feed my lot. I blame it on all the catch up tagging I had to do. *wink* Lol!

And yeah, computer... this is the ONLY one anyone touches and they die <--no joke, death threat galore. I've got my whole Austen Diaries series on this one, which has the potential to raise these kiddos, literally. This is my baby--and basically the only thing I own in this house 100% Lol! (it's amazing what you can get hubbies to agree to, if you mention potential $$$ Lol! hehehe!)


----------



## Raydad

All caught up. Tagged these new ones:

Jason Reed 
Kevis Hendrickson 
deanfromaustralia 
Todd Russell 
Mehryinett


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*:

DonnaFCrow (Kindle + print where possible)
Jason Reed
deanfromaustralia
Amyshojai (new Print)
Todd Russell
Mehryinett
Hayden Duvall
JimC1946 (Kindle + print)
jg5977
velicion (newer ones)

All caught up 

If you haven't had the chance, please tag Flank Hawk (Kindle + print)
See signature below.


----------



## JenniJames

Whew!  Done!

Think I need a nap now.  Lol!


----------



## JM Gellene

New to the thread and starting with David's list of 300+



Kindle Code Breaker	Klenart
Peace Warrior	Hawk
Birth of the Peace Keepers	Sides
The Peacekeepers, Some Gave All	Sides
The Peacekeepers. Oh Say Can You See	Sides
Adventures In Reading	Sides
The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense	Sides
The Father's Child	Adair
The Merry-Go-Round, a romantic comedy	Fasano
Unmentionables	Greene
Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brother Novel: Roarke	Rose
Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brother Novel: Ian	Rose
S.E.A.L. Team Omega Flames of Betrayal	Rose
The Weight of Blood (The Half-Orcs, Book 1)	Dalglish
The Cost of Betrayal (The Half-Orcs, Book 2)	Dalglish
The Death of Promises (The Half-Orcs, Book 3)	Dalglish
The Shadows of Grace (The Half-Orcs, Book 4)	Dalglish
A Dance of Cloaks (Shadowdance Trilogy, Book 1)	Dalglish
Guardian of the Mountain	Dalglish
A Land of Ash	Dalglish
Crack-Up	Christopherson
The Prophet Motive	Christopherson
Second Chances - Revised Edition	Maguire
You've Got Mail from Japan	Maguire
Desert Heat: Affairs of the Heart (Book One)	Maguire
Cabin Fever: Affairs of the Heart (Book Two)	Maguire
No Lady and Her Tramp	Maguire
Along Came a Demon (Whisperings) Welch
The Demon Hunters	Welch


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JJayKamp said:


> Well, I just found something pretty amazing, and I wanted to share with you folks and thank you again for your tags.
> 
> You see, I was wondering where one would find the Top 100 list for time travel. So I typed into the search box, time travel romance, just to see if a list popped up. It was a list of 50, not 100, at the top of which is one of our members here, Monique Martin. I was not on this list of 50 time-travel romances. Then, at the top of the page, it said, "Explore over 360 products tagged time travel romance by customers." So I clicked that.
> 
> Imagine my shock when I see that, not only are the top four authors members of Kindleboards, but I'm one of them! I'm number four! And all of us are before Diana Gabaldon. Pretty darned neat, if you ask me.
> 
> Anyway, THANK YOU!!!


If anyone is wondering if tagging works, here's your answer.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Thanks to everyone who tagged my ABNA excerpt of The Marlowe Conspiracy -- it's really cool of you!

Caught up today with:

Todd Russell
Mehryinett
Amy Shojai -- paperback
Hayden Duvall
Jg5977
Velicion


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're ten pages behind.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity

For those of you requesting UK tags, please go here.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg571978.html#msg571978

We keep separate threads for US and UK tags because you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK to have tagging privileges there. Most of the taggers here don't have UK privileges.


----------



## Karen Fenech

New for me today, I tagged:

Todd Russell - I went back to check and had tagged yours at some point.

Hayden Duvall

Jim Chambers

Mehry Inett

Rhynedahll - Jonas, so sorry, I thought I'd tagged all of your books but I missed Magician (The Key To Magic).  I've now tagged it.

Ian Woodhead

Joseph Gallene

MG Scarsbrook - Abna, Excerpt of the Marlowe conspiracy as well now.

Thank you all for also tagging my books in return.  So greatly appreciated.  Thank you to everyone who has already tagged my books.


----------



## Maria Staal

Wow, so many new people here!

All caught up!

Chris L
Raybrite
Jeff Thompkins
Jenni James
Nicke Lynne Justice
Ruth Harris - new-
Edward W Robertson - new
bnapier - new
Donna F Crow
Jason reed
Kevis Hendrickson
deanfromaustralia
mehryinett
Amyshojai - new
Hayden Duvall
JimC1946
jg5977
velicion
MG Scarsbrook - new

For the new people the link to my book is:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004H1TDVU/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

My preferred tags are:
container ships, travelogue, containers, ships, pirates, time zones, unusual journeys, dolphins, round the world, travel, sea, shipping, maria staal

Thanks for all the tags, people! 

Maria


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up.

Here's my list for the newcomers

Generations: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004THZ5GO
Watchers: The Coming of the King : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO5UNC 
Watchers: The Battle For the Throne : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004I1L5BK 
Watchers Culloden! : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004LDLSEY
The Concordances of the Red Serpent : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004INHX96 
Eldren: The Book of the Dark : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HILPPU/
Berserker : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004CRSQSU
The Midnight Eye Files: The Amulet : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0044KMNYI
The Midnight Eye Files: The Sirens : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00472O6PW
The Midnight Eye Files: The Skin Game: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004R9Q7MU
The Invasion : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HS4V8O
The Valley : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HS4UHQ 
Island Life : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003CYKQY6 
Crustaceans : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003LBSJGM
The Road Hole Bunker Mystery : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003CC15OI 
Whispers From the Darkside : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004EYSZCS 
Variations on a Theme : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G8R064 
Carnacki: Heaven and Hell : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0045UA7E0 
Darkness Follows : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0046ZRKP8 
The Chronicles of Augustus Seton : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HS5PLG
The Sleeping God : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004DERGOW 
The Auld Mither : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G8R05U
The Copycat Murders : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HFS6EQ 
Mostly Human (with Lockley, Nicholson and Savile) : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G5Z3DE 
Abominable : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0049P226W 
The Haunting of Esther Cox : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZHVE7S
Brotherhood of the Thorns : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZHVE1E
Cold as Death : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0049U49BI
Ghost Writer : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZHVE5A


----------



## Mehryinett

Done... although I'll have to come back to finish off William; too much for me in one go!


----------



## JJayKamp

All caught up.  Thanks again for the tags, everyone!


----------



## Rhynedahll

velicion said:


> Hi there. Would you mind if I left this in all your more than capable hands?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Unwashed-dead-ebook/dp/B004U34WXE
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Unwashed-dead/dp/B004U34WXE
> 
> (Edited to include the UK link)


Tagged and also most of the books in your sig, which were new to me.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

bnapier (new book)
DonnaFCrow (latest book)
Jason Reed
dean from australia
M. G. Scarsbrook (excerpt tags)
Amy shojai (print version) 
Todd Russell (u.s. and u.k. version's)
Nicki Lynn Justice
Mehryinett
Hayden Duvall
JimC1946
J. Carson Black (latest book)
JM Gellene
velicion (latest book U.S. and U.K. tags)


----------



## JM Gellene

More tagging...it's going to take a while to catch up, isn't it?

From the BIG list 
Derrico	Right Ascension (Edge of Apocalypse)
Derrico	Declination (Edge of Apocalypse Series, Book 2)
Hepple	Gone For a Soldier
Hepple	Land of the Free
Hepple	Home of the Brave
Hepple	Lonely is the Soldier
Hepple	The Treasure of La Malinche Volume 1
Hepple	The Treasure of La Malinche Volume 2

Starting six pages back as suggested
Scarsbrook	The Marlowe Conspiracy
Harris	HUSBANDS AND LOVERS
Harris	DECADES
Harris	LOVE AND MONEY
Harris	The Last Romantics
Cleveland	Pale Boundaries
Tucker	Blood, Magic & a Concubine: 3 Dark Urban Fantasy Tales
Allen	Eel's Reverence
Allen	Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
Allen	The King of Cherokee Creek
Allen	Ma's Monthly Hot Flashes: 2002-2009
Chaffee	The Switch and the Soul
Conifer	Wrecker
Conifer	Snodgrass Vacation
Conifer	Man of Steel
Conifer	eBully 
Conifer	Throwback
Conifer	FireHouse
Lake	Ariana's Pride
Lake	Catherine and the Captain
Lake	Catherine and the Captain [Paperback]
Lake	Listen To Your Heart
Lake	Listen To Your Heart [Paperback]
Lake	Of Love and War
Lake	Only In My Dreams
Lake	Sweet Savage Charity
Stevens	From the Shadows
Stevens	Shadows of Myth and Legend
Stevens	She Smells the Dead (Spirit Guide)
Stevens	Spirit Storm (Spirit Guide)


----------



## deanfromaustralia

I'm working my way solidly through the list. Hope you're all getting bumped up the list.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Tag-tastic! All caught up. 
Newbies include:
J M Gellene
Mehryninett
Deanfrom australia
Todd Russell
Velicion
AlanRyker
bnapier
CarolR
TKRichardson
HaydenDuvall
JimC1946
DonnaFCrow
JasonReed
DeeErnst
Eileen Muller
Atmcbom

I appreciate all your tags - my links are:
US link:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1


----------



## valeriec80

It appears I'm still caught up. (This daily tagging is a good idea. Must stick to it.  )


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

All caught up again. Tagged:

Payback
Untethered
665
Unwashed Dead
Convergence


----------



## JM Gellene

I keep telling myself I'm done for the day but this is getting addicting.

England	Accomplished in Murder
Shojai	Complete Kitten Care
Shojai	Complete Care for Your Aging Cat
Shojai	Complete Care for Your Aging Dog
Shojai	Pet Care in the New Century
Shojai	Dog & Cat ComPETability
Kamp	The Last Killiney
Kamp	The Bayman's Bride
LaMaster	Chaos Mortalitus
Silkin	The Cemetery Vote
Silkin	Too Lucky
Silkin	The Telescope Builder
Silkin	The Forbidden Stories
Hodge	Fourteen Days Later
Hodge	My Perfect Wedding
Hodge	The Fashion Police
Hodge	The Fashion Police [paperback]
Hodge	My Perfect Wedding [Paperback]
Hodge	Fourteen Days Later [paperback]
Sides	Claws
Coulter	Hide and Seek
Coulter	The Hawk and the Sparrow
Coulter	Illumination (A First Kiss Duet)
Hendrickson	Rogue Hunter: Quest of the Hunter
Hendrickson	Rogue Hunter: Gaia #1
Hendrickson	The Legend of Witch Bane
Staal	Time Zones, Containers and Three Square Meals a Day
Longmuir	Night Watcher


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your new book Convergence, JM, looks interesting! Thanks for the tags.

I'm grateful for all the tags on my new print version of the Cutting Edge book, here:
http://www.amazon.com/Pet-Care-New-Century-Cutting-Edge/dp/193571239X/


----------



## Ricky Sides

JM Gellene said:


> I keep telling myself I'm done for the day but this is getting addicting.


I know what you mean. I think I'm pushing 3k books I've tagged at the Amazon.com site.  Probably another 900 or so at the UK site.

Thank you for the tags. I tagged your book as well.

Welcome all you new authors. I've tagged your books and am now caught up to this point.


----------



## David N. Alderman

Caught up for the day.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi all!

Just tagged:

Joseph Gellene x1  Welcome to the thread!

Thanks to everyone that tagged mine!


----------



## Misha Crews

Caught up again!

Jeff Tompkins - got your short story
Jenni James
Edward W. Robinson - got Zombies of Hobbiton
Barry Napier x3
Ruth Harris - got The Last Romantics
Terry Erwin - paperback and Kindle
Donna Fletcher Crow x3
Dean Mayes
Amy Shojai - got your new one
Todd Russell
Karen French - got Imposter
Hayden Duvall
Ian Woodhead
Joseph Galleen

Jason Reed - No tags yet for Opposable Thumb. Catch you next time!  

Welcome newcomers! Tags for my books below will be much appreciated!


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

DonnaFaz said:


> I've recently discovered how important tagging is in product placement and I am looking for authors who would be willing to tag my book, The Merry-Go-Round. Here's a link --> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002ZNJL78
> Thanks in advance.
> ~Donna~


Hi Donna, just saw this post. I'm a new author and don't really understand tagging. When I go to the link you posted, do I just check those boxes at the bottom? And also, I know we tag our books when we publish them, so what does having others add tags do? Does it cause it to appear more readily in category searches?
Sorry for so many questions. Just trying to learn. Thanks.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged.  Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Just tagged:

Pamela Kay Noble Brown  Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

smiley396 said:


> Hi Donna, just saw this post. I'm a new author and don't really understand tagging. When I go to the link you posted, do I just check those boxes at the bottom? And also, I know we tag our books when we publish them, so what does having others add tags do? Does it cause it to appear more readily in category searches?
> Sorry for so many questions. Just trying to learn. Thanks.


Simply put, the more tags you have, the higher up you appear in searches.

I tagged you.

We suggest you only go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. The easiest way is to go to a product page, press tt and it will open a window. Tags appear underneath the window and you can either click each one or select them all and drag and drop into the window. Save and you're done.


----------



## Maud Muller

Welcome Joseph and Mehry. I tagged your books (although I didn't find tags for Abatement)

My thriller The Neocon Conspiracy is finally live on Kindle. It desperately needs some tag love. Here's the link:
http://www.amazon.com/The-Neocon-Conspiracy-ebook/dp/B004TGT32C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1301532096&sr=1-1

or you can just click on the title in my signature line. Thanks


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Eileen Muller said:


> Welcome Joseph and Mehry. I tagged your books (although I didn't find tags for Abatement)
> 
> My thriller The Neocon Conspiracy is finally live on Kindle. It desperately needs some tag love. Here's the link:
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Neocon-Conspiracy-ebook/dp/B004TGT32C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1301532096&sr=1-1
> 
> or you can just click on the title in my signature line. Thanks


Got it. Congratulations, and Good Luck.


----------



## Amyshojai

I got the Neocon Conspiracy, congrats! all caught up.


----------



## Michelle Muto

WOW! A bunch of new people! Welcome!

Gertie - I'm hoping tags will work for me one day... 

Please tag ONLY: YOUNG ADULT, TEEN

I still need about 14 more tags or so before it gets onto the main page.


----------



## jasonmtucker

Tagged Today:

Barbara Bartholomew x4
Ed O'Dell
Julia Knight
Beth Barany
Alan Ryker
Willie Meikle
Dr. S Dhillon
Rick Chesler
Donna Fasano
Brant Wright
Megan Jones x2
J.M. Pierce x2 (plus the paperback)
Jeremy C. Shipp x4
Ignacio Gimenez Sasieta
T.K. Richardson
E.J. Stevens x2
Pauline Harding
Tracey Alley x4
Mark S. LaMaster
Steve Silkin x4
Chris Longmuir
K. **** x3
Jeff Tompkins x2
A.J. Cole


And once again, I'd like to thank everyone for the tags they've been giving me... and I'm inching closer to catching up.


----------



## JM Gellene

I will catch up. I will catch up.

Anderson	The Outsider
Anderson	The Vampire Drabbles
****	The Lord's Prayer
****	Raybrite's First Adventure
****	Weeun
Rhynedahll	Not Your Typical, Scantily-Clad Virgin Sacrifice
Rhynedahll	Orphan: Key to Magic I [Paperback]
Rhynedahll	Orphan (The Key to Magic) [Kindle Edition]
Rhynedahll	La causalité
Rhynedahll	To End a War
Bresiger	Personal Finance For People Who Hate Personal Finance
Crews	Her Secret Bodyguard
Crews	Homesong
Crews	Still Waters
Polson	We are the Monsters
Polson	Black Medicine Thunder and the Sons of Chaos
Polson	The Bottom Feeders and Other Stories
Polson	Loathsome, Dark and Deep
Polson	The House Eaters
Black	The Shop
Black	Darkness on the Edge of Town
Black	Dark Side of the Moon
Black	The Devil's Hour
Black	Dark Horse
Black	Darkscope


----------



## Arthur Slade

Hey Taggers!

Could I please have some tagging for:


Amazon US
Amazon UK

The tags are below if you want to copy and paste. Or just click the ones on the amazon page.

Thanks!!

young adult, horror, frightening, icelandic, young adult paranormal, young adult mystery, young adult series, arthur slade, kindle, old norse mythology, northern frights


----------



## Harris Channing

Slack off for a little big and I come back with six pages or more!  BUT I did it.  You're all tagged...therefore, YOU'RE IT!

Oh and don't gamble.  You'll lose.  I just got back from the casino...

Hugs and happy Wednesday, almost Thursday.

H.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your new one Arthur. Caught up!


----------



## manchi

All caught up again. I would appreciate if you also tick the 'like' button, near the your title and stars at the top of the page.

Tagged,
JM Gellene
smiley396
velicion


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

Tagging fail!!!

I did some tagging and liking, but I'm not caught up. I stopped at #12814, but will pick it up tomorrow...I promise!

Jenni:

I just had a thought...how can you all fit in a vehicle? You would have to have a full size van, and with the cost of gas...OUCH! Hope it was take out Taco Del Mar!

Nicki Lynn


----------



## NotActive

content


----------



## Mica Jade

Caught back up!

I have a new book out, Love's Bite. The US listing is: http://www.amazon.com/Loves-Erotic-Erotica-Romance-ebook/dp/B004UB529Y/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1301556372&sr=8-2

Also, thanks for the tags on Love's Rise as well: http://www.amazon.com/Loves-Contemporary-Erotic-Romance-ebook/dp/B004PLMI78/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1301556465&sr=1-1

Any tags for either book is much appreciated. Take care.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

Welcome to the thread new authors. I just tagged your books.

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Paulineh

Todays tags:

Eileen Muller
J M Gellene
Arthur Slade
Manchi
Nicki Lyn Justice
Matthew W Grant
Mica Jade
JenniJames
EJ Stevens


----------



## NotActive

content


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

velicion: new one 
JM Gellene 
MG Scarsbrook: Abna 
smiley396 (Pamela Kay Noble Brown) 
Matthew W. Grant 
Mica Jade: new one


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

All caught up.


----------



## J. Carson Black

Done!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good morning all and welcome to the new folks!

This morning I tagged:

Maud Muller, new one
Arthur Slade x1
Brant Wright, Like x2
Matthew W. Grant x6
Mica Jade x1


----------



## Rhynedahll

Matthew W. Grant said:


> I just started tagging, there are a few things I can't figure out.
> 
> 1) How do I let people see what books I've tagged?
> 
> 2) On any book's page, how can you tell who has used a particular tag?
> 
> 3) Using the TT-Drag and Drop method, I can only get the first ten tags. Is that correct/OK?


#1 If you want to let others see what books you personally have tagged, then you must provide a link to your Amazon public profile. Your Account>Personalization>Your Public Profile. On the right hand side is a link to See All Tags. This loads a page that shows the items that you have tagged and the tags that you have chosen.

#2 I do not think this is possible. However, there is a roundabout way to get this information. In the tag Communities, you can see a list of all those who have used a particular tag and in this list are links to their tag categories.

#3 The text box should show up to fifteen tags. The Suggested Tags will be fewer, depending, I have conjectured, on a set character limit. If you want to use C&P for 15 tags, then open a text document and type out all the tags and then C&P.


----------



## Arthur Slade

Caught up! Thanks everyone for tagging mine!


----------



## manchi

All caught up again. I would appreciate if you also tick the 'like' button, near the your title and stars at the top of the page.

Tagged,
Matthew W. Grant
Mica Jade


----------



## NotActive

content


----------



## Marian Allen

Caught up this morning with all new taggers and new releases.

Here are my books and preferred tags. Thanks for the tag love!

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA


----------



## aaronpolson

All caught up, again!

Thanks for the tags:

The Bottom Feeders http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003F777TW/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

We are the Monsters http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004RPS6XM/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Loathsome, Dark and Deep http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004GEAMNG/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Black Medicine Thunder http://www.amazon.com/Black-Medicine-Thunder-Chaos-ebook/dp/B004QGYDF2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1301580997&sr=1-1

Rock Gods and Scary Monsters http://www.amazon.com/Rock-Gods-Scary-Monsters-ebook/dp/B004BA5546/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1301581053&sr=1-1

The House Eaters http://www.amazon.com/The-House-Eaters-ebook/dp/B004NNVMQ6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1301581097&sr=1-1

*And Thank You!*


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up for today


----------



## D.R. Erickson

I will never fall behind again....I will never fall behind again...

Tagged:
Barany
JDChev
Ryker
Shannon
Crews
Clayton
Dhillon
Bloom
Powell
Manchi
Val2
Pierce
Shipp
Sasieta
Richardson
Stevens
Harding
Alley
Dennisen
Chaffee
Attebery
LaMaster
Silkin
Longmuir
Raybrite
Devoti
Justice
James
Minger
Robertson
Ernst
Muller
Crow
Reed
Hendricksen
Mayes
Russell
Inett
Rich
Duvall
Chambers
Gellene
Woodhead
Smiley396
Slade
Grant


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up--and thanks again for the tags folks, expecially on the new print version of cutting edge:

http://www.amazon.com/Pet-Care-New-Century-Cutting-Edge/dp/193571239X/


----------



## Todd Russell

99 new ones tagged since yesterday. Thank you to all who have tagged Mental Shrillness (see signature) 

Mackenzie Morgan x2
J. Carson Black x6
Marian Allen x4
jg5977 
velicion x5
Lori Devoti x5
jessicamorse x2
aaronpolson x5
Alan Ryker
JenniJames
Raydad
TWErvin2 x2 (Kindle + print)
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' x2 (that I hadn't updated yet or didn't take on first pass)
M. G. Scarsbrook x5 + ABNA excerpt of The Marlowe Conspiracy
Maria Staal 
williammeikle x 29!!! 
Grace Elliot
Dara England
smiley396 - Revelations
Eileen Muller - Neocon Conspiracy (had the other tagged already)
Michelle Muto - The Book of Lost Souls (tagged only Young Adult & Teen as requested)
jasonmtucker 
Arthur Slade x6
Harris Channing  x3
Matthew W. Grant x6
Mica Jade x2
sibelhodge x3
David Ross Erickson x2


----------



## Michelle Muto

Caught up for today. 

Thanks to everyone for tagging just YOUNG ADULT. I still need 15 more folks to tag it to bump Young Adult to the main tag viewing screen.


----------



## J. Carson Black

Thanks, Todd! That was going above and beyond! I tagged Mental Shrillness yesterday.  Good luck with it!


----------



## Karen Fenech

New for me today:

Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Eileen Muller (Maud Muller) - new one

Arthur Slade - new one

Mathew Grant 

Mica Jade - new one

Thank you for also tagging my books in return.  I appreciate it very much.  Thank you to all who have already tagged my books.  

I hope you're all having a great Thursday.

Karen


----------



## Raydad

All caught up. Tagged these new ones:

smiley396 
Matthew W. Grant 
Mica Jade


----------



## E.J. Stevens

Phew! Caught up. 

(sorry I'm not listing all tagged names today...hand cramping...)

xx,
E.J. 
From the Shadows
Shadows of Myth and Legend
She Smells the Dead (Spirit Guide #1)
Spirit Storm (Spirit Guide #2)


----------



## Carol R

My daily 10:

Arthur Slade
manchi
Matthew W. Grant
Marian Allen
David Ross Erickson
Amyshojai
Todd Russell
J. Carson Black
Karen Fenech
E. J. Stevens


----------



## Selene Coulter

Arthur -- northern frights? Love it.

Caught up with all the new ones.


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged--

Dean Mayes
Smiley396
Eileen Muller
Arthur Slade new one
Matthew Grant  x6
Mica Jade...

thanks for the tags back...
all caught up


----------



## Talia Jager

Gosh, I think I'm caught up. Take a few days to write and play with the kids and I got 10 pages behind. To Nicki and Jenni - I am constantly NAK and trying to write while my five kids run circles around me. Thank goodness for naps.

For newbies ONLY (everyone who already tagged my books, please just keep your tags the same)... here are my links and preferred tags. Just copy the tags, when you get to my book, hit tt real fast, and paste them into the window that appears. Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/Damaged-Natalies-Story-ebook/dp/B003X4M6R0

abusive relationships, dating violence, young adult, teen violence, teen drama, teen abuse, fiction, teen alcoholism, young adult drama, teen drama, teen, first love, teen pregnancy, drama

http://www.amazon.com/Teagans-Story-Battle-Epilepsy-ebook/dp/B004OA6K4M

young adult, teen, epilepsy, seizures, teen epilepsy, drama, brain surgery, first love, young adult drama, teen drama, friendship, young adult romance

Thanks!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged today:

Smiley396
Eileen Muller -- new one (good luck!)
Arthur Slade
Matthew W Grant -- x6
Mica Jade -- new one (congrats!)


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Tagged:

Matthew
Mica

And now I'm all caught up.


----------



## JM Gellene

Not caught up but got to a few more today

Devoti	Demon High
Devoti	Lost, a vampire romance
Devoti	When Gargoyles Fly
Devoti	Love is All Around
Devoti	Dialogue: More Than Just Talk
James	Eternity
Jager	Damaged: Natalie's Story
Jager	Teagan's Story: Her Battle With Epilepsy
Morgan	A Shot in the Dark
Morgan	The Master's Chair
Justice	Black & White
Wise	Buttermilk Moon
Muto	The Book of Lost Souls


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Matthew W. Grant said:


> I just started tagging, there are a few things I can't figure out.
> 
> 1) How do I let people see what books I've tagged?
> 
> 2) On any book's page, how can you tell who has used a particular tag?
> 
> 3) Using the TT-Drag and Drop method, I can only get the first ten tags. Is that correct/OK?


Anyone can check anyone else's tagging history by going to their personal profile (not author central page) on Amazon.

If you click on a tag on your product page, it will take you to books with that tag. That's where you see how high up you are. Just above the listing you'll see products, discussion, contributors. Click on contributors and you'll see the users who have used that tag starting with those who have used it the most.

Yes, TT only gives you 10 tags. You can, if you wish, do that and after you save, you'll still be right at the tagging section. Click on any other tags you want to add.

Welcome to the thread. Going to tag you now.


----------



## JJayKamp

All caught up...for a little while, anyway.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Looks like I'm still caught up this afternoon !


----------



## valeriec80

Caught up again!


----------



## Javier Gimenez Sasieta

Last three pages caught up. It´s amazing how fast does this thread runs!

That´s what good ideas make...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're ten pages behind.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity

For those of you requesting UK tags, please go here.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg571978.html#msg571978

We keep separate threads for US and UK tags because you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK to have tagging privileges there. Most of the taggers here don't have UK privileges.


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up. What a busy day!


----------



## E.J. Stevens

Caught up again. 

xx,
E.J.
From the Shadows
Shadows of Myth and Legend
She Smells the Dead (Spirit Guide #1)
Spirit Storm (Spirit Guide)


----------



## mamiller

There were several for me to catch up on.

I didn't have one of Manchi's
Got all of Matthew Grant's
And got Todd Russell

All caught up!


----------



## Ruth Harris

still caught up...never happened before


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Joseph - Convergence
Ian - The Unwashed Dead - US and UK
V J Chambers - Mischief - I must have missed this one somewhere along the way. It didn't have my check marks when I looked. The others did.
Pamela - Revelations
Eileen - The Neocon Conspiracy
Arthur - The Haunting of Drang Island
Matthew - all 6 in your signature
Mica - Love's Bite

Thanks for the tags. Links in sig.

Have a nice evening.


----------



## Ricky Sides

I'm caught up to this point.

Pauline,

If you can't answer the discussion that you wanted someone to open do you want me to delete it? Having those questions unanswered may have a negative impact.


----------



## Sally C

Phew! I've just started on page 327 with David's list (awesome going, David!) and have tagged the entire first half of the list. I'll start again tomorrow, and then will start tagging the rest of the posts. 
You're a talented lot - I got distracted by blurbs and extracts all over the place!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Sally,

Welcome to the thread. I tagged your books.


----------



## daveconifer

All caught up. Thanks!...

Just tagged:

Sally Clements (3) Pauline Harding
JM Gellene Smiley
Ian Woodhead (5) Hayden Duvall
Jason Reed Raybrite
Jeff Tompkins

Here are my book pages for easy tag access:

http://www.amazon.com/Wrecker-ebook/dp/B004IEA8GK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298606769&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Snodgrass-Vacation-ebook/dp/B002U0KXR8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298606804&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/Man-of-Steel-ebook/dp/B0017DPWO8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/eBully-ebook/dp/B001PBFEL8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Throwback-ebook/dp/B0013HJDNY/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/FireHouse-ebook/dp/B0013GSV9M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Sally, welcome to the thread! Got your three books.

Returned tags appreciated--especially for my latest PRINT version of the cutting-edge book. *s*
http://www.amazon.com/Pet-Care-New-Century-Cutting-Edge/dp/193571239X/


----------



## alexisleno

All caught up. Welcome newbies!  If you could tag my books as well, much thanks!

I go AWOL for a couple of days and was behind nearly 10 pages...


----------



## Rhynedahll

Sally C said:


> Phew! I've just started on page 327 with David's list (awesome going, David!) and have tagged the entire first half of the list. I'll start again tomorrow, and then will start tagging the rest of the posts.
> You're a talented lot - I got distracted by blurbs and extracts all over the place!


Tagged! Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Talia Jager

Caught up tonight.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

smiley396
Eileen Muller (latest book)
Arthur Slade (U.S. and U.K. tags for latest book)
Matthew W. Grant
Mica Jade (new book)
Sally C


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Welcome, Sally. Got your three tagged.


----------



## Mica Jade

Thanks everyone for the tags and the encouragement!

All caught up for today.

My new one is Love's Bite @ http://www.amazon.com/Loves-Erotic-Erotica-Romance-ebook/dp/B004UB529Y/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1

Take care.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your new one Mica, congrats. All caught up.


----------



## Harris Channing

Caught up again!  Night, night.


----------



## JJayKamp

Caught up again.  Welcome to Sally and any other new folks, and thanks for the tags!


----------



## manchi

All caught up again. I would appreciate if you also tick the 'like' button, 

near the your title and stars at the top of the page.

Tagged,
daveconifer
Sally C
mamiller


----------



## Paulineh

Thanks Ricky for your reply.  I will try again when I can get on my computer in a few hours as I have had to use my netbook for the last week and may have missed something on the smaller screen.  Yes I agree its not good to not answer a question.  I will see what I can do.


----------



## Selene Coulter

TGIF, folks!

All up to date.

Would appreciate some tag love for my new one. Mucho gracias.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004UIGXFE/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


----------



## Rhynedahll

Selene Coulter said:


> TGIF, folks!
> 
> All up to date.
> 
> Would appreciate some tag love for my new one. Mucho gracias.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004UIGXFE/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


Got it! Congratulations!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Selene Coulter said:


> Would appreciate some tag love for my new one. Mucho gracias.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004UIGXFE/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


Tagged.  Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Kavita Nalawde

All caught up new for me today
E.J. Stevens
Misha Crews
Harry Shannon top suspense
Atmcbom
Paulineh
Steve Silkin
Kevis Hendrickson
Chris L 
Jeff Tompkins
JenniJames
bnapier new one
deanfromaustralia
Todd Russell
Mehryinett
Hayden Duvall
velicion
smiley396

Happy Friday lovely people


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

Hi, I just wanted to say thanks to everyone.  I got some more people tagged since last time, but I think I'm bowing out ... this board goes too fast for me to keep up, I'm afraid.

I did manage to tag Beth Barany, Barbara Bartholomew, S. W. Benefiel's new short story, J. Carson Black, Christopher Bunn, Selene Coulter, Lori Devoti, Dara England, Belinda Frisch, Eliza Gayle, J. JayWenskus and Marcos Donnelly, and Aris Whittier 

before throwing in the towel, but please don't anybody feel obliged to tag us.

Thank you again, everybody.  It was fun to be a part of this.  Good luck to you all.


----------



## D.R. Erickson

Sally C - You bin tagged.

Caught up.


----------



## Sally C

Wow, I've just tagged everything from the top of 511 onward and have 'taggers finger'.
Thanks so much for tagging me everyone.


----------



## alexisleno

All caught up again


----------



## Michael Scott Miller

I was a tagging virgin until this morning, but have now tagged for everyone who has a book on the last six pages, whether in the post or in the signature.

Here's my book: http://www.amazon.com/Ladies-and-Gentlemen-The-Redeemers-ebook/dp/B003ZDO35M

Tags for copy-and-paste: mainstream fiction, realistic fiction, commercial fiction, contemporary fiction, heartwarming, rock music, music, rock literature, soul, beach reading ,rock novel, human interest, inspirational, indie author, 99 cent

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Talia Jager

Caught up this morning


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Selene Coulter (latest book)
Michael Scott Miller


----------



## mamiller

I did not have Michael Scott Miller.  Now I do, and I am all caught up!  

Thank you everyone for your tags!


----------



## moondog

I'm back to collect more tags and tag the new authors on this thread since my last visit.

Please click on "Angels, Coming of Age, Post-Apocalyptic, Kindle" on my book here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tag...p_cust_edpp_sa

And the same on the second of the series here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tag...p_cust_edpp_sa

I certainly appreciate it! Authors helping authors, what a concept!

In the UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Judas-Syndro...1666770&sr=1-1
AND
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rebirth-The-...1666806&sr=1-2


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!
Lori


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers and congratulations on the new releases.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're ten pages behind.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity

For those of you requesting UK tags, please go here.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg571978.html#msg571978

We keep separate threads for US and UK tags because you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK to have tagging privileges there. Most of the taggers here don't have UK privileges.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Moondog,

Your links aren't working. I'll try again later.

Otherwise, I'm caught up to this point.


----------



## J. Carson Black

All caught up, except for Moondog.  Back later!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up! Good morning, all! Happy 1st day of the month...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

The links in Moondog's siggy work.


----------



## Jowitch21

Not been here for a while but can assure all that I continue to tag on .com & at .co.UK. Thanks to those who are kind enough to return tag it is much appreciated.


----------



## Alan Ryker

Caught up back through my last post on 513. I've got a new book that could use some tags:



And of course, Pulling Teeth in my sig can still use tag love from anyone new.

Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got it Alan, congrats!


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up!  

The new book looks interesting, Alan.  Great cover.

Thanks for all the tags (my books are linked below).


----------



## JenniJames

David Ross Erickson....

Wow!  those are some AWESOME covers...

Okay.  Eeep.  Sorry.  Back to tagging.


----------



## Maud Muller

Went back through looking for any books I missed or newbies. Tagged some or all books by: Muto, Tucker, Gellene, Slade, Channing, Jade, Grant, Erickson, Russell, Coulter (any relation to Ann?), Sasieta, Clements, Miller, Royston, Tyker

Please be sure to tag my new one, The Neconcon Conspiracy. Political fiction needs all the help it can get.


----------



## Talia Jager

Caught up except for Moondog.


----------



## JM Gellene

I keep moving forward...not caught up yet argh

Muller	Confessions of a Liberal Lover
Muller	The Neocon Conspiracy
Slade	The Haunting of Drang Island
Slade	The Dark Deeps: The Hunchback Assignments 2
Slade	The Hunchback Assignments
Slade	Draugr (Northern Frights)
Slade	Shades
Slade	Dust 
Channing	THE DEMON IS IN THE DETAILS
Channing	Yesterday's Indiscretion
Channing	Goldie and the Three Behrs
Wright	Junior Kidnapping
Wright	Weight Loss Success
Grant	Zach's Secret
Grant	That's Why I'm The Soap Opera Writer
Grant	Joyce of Westerfloyce
Grant	Dear Author
Grant	Sex On Soaps
Grant	Secrets Of Slaters Falls
Jade	Love's Bite
Jade	Love's Rise
Harding	10 Mexican Style Crock Pot Recipes
Ashling	The Invisible Chains - Part 1
Ashling	A Dish Served Cold
Polson	Rock Gods and Scary Monsters


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up for today


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your new one, Alan. Good luck.


----------



## JenniJames

WHEW!  Done.  

I think I need a treat for that.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up again.


----------



## jessicamorse

I'm all caught up again.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I'm all caught up until here.


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged--

SallyC  x3
Selene C new ones
MSMiller
Moondog  links don't work
Alan Ryker  new one

thanks for the tags back...all caught up


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged today:

Selene Coulter - new one

Sally Clements

Michael Scott Miller

Michael Poeltl (moondog - used links in your signature).

Jo Royston - new one

Alan Ryker - new one

Thank you for also tagging my books in return.  Thank you to all who have already tagged my books.

Karen


----------



## JJayKamp

I'm caught up.  And since I'm getting ready to leave town for a while, I'm bowing out of the tagging thread (so I can get some packing done).  Thanks to all who tagged my books!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up, just in time for the weekend!

Sally C -- x3
Selene Coulter
Michael Scott Miller
Jowitch21
Alan Ryker

------------------

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Rhynedahll

Afternoon all!

Tagged:

Michael Scott Miller x1
Alan Ryker, new one
Michael Poeltl, already tagged but added some tags


----------



## ed_marrow

My book 'Love the Sinner' 
http://www.amazon.com/Love-Sinner-Infernal-Tapestry-ebook/dp/B004SIRM1K/
Looking for Urban Fantasy, Demons, Revenge, Hardboiled, Fantasy

Starting to tag back a few pages.

Thanks All!


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Ed, Welcome to the thread. Got your book tagged--all caught up!

I appreciate return tags, especially on print versions of Cutting Edge, and the Aging Pet books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ed_marrow said:


> My book 'Love the Sinner'
> http://www.amazon.com/Love-Sinner-Infernal-Tapestry-ebook/dp/B004SIRM1K/
> Looking for Urban Fantasy, Demons, Revenge, Hardboiled, Fantasy
> 
> Starting to tag back a few pages.
> 
> Thanks All!


Got you tagged and welcome to the thread.

To have tagging privileges in the UK, you must have purchased something from Amazon UK. If you haven't, it will look to you like the tags count, but they don't.


----------



## Sally C

Done Michael Scott MIller
Moondog - there were none on rebirth and the 2 links in the middle weren't finding for me, will try again tomorrow...
Jowitch 21 - there were no tags visible, will try again tomorrow
Alan - did burden kansas
Ed, did love the sinner

caught up! And thanks for tagging me.


----------



## Selene Coulter

Eileen, nope, no relation to Ann.
Wonder if one would help or hinder...

All caught up. Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## Mehryinett

Oh my something! I've got about forty pages open to tag, and I only skipped a day! Help!

But I've caught up! And no more exclamation marks! I promise. Thanks very much for all the tags. Someone said one of mine didn't have tags coming up? I checked and they all do, but sometimes when I'm loading pages no tags appear and I have to reload the page to get the tags box to come up.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up again.


----------



## Todd Russell

Hello to the new folks  The following are all tags I didn't have since my last post a few pages back:

tjager12 x2 (with tags you requested)
Javier Gimenez Sasieta 
mamiller x3
Sally C x3
daveconifer x6 (and marked Man of Steel as book to read at Goodreads)
alexisleno x2
Kavita Nalawde 
Michael Scott Miller (with tags requested)
moondog x2 
Jowitch21 
ed_marrow (with tags requested)
Selene Coulter (I missed PARTING somehow. Got it now)

Please tag my book below if you haven't done so already and thank you again to those who already have


----------



## Andrew Neudecker

Hi everyone, I would like to join in the tagging extravaganza too!!

Kindle edition http://www.amazon.com/The-Butterfly-Key-ebook/dp/B004PLNHI2/ref=dp_return_1?ie=UTF8&n=133140011&s=digital-text

Paperback Edition http://www.amazon.com/Butterfly-Key-Andrew-D-Neudecker/dp/0615378366/ref=tmm_pap_title_0Thank you,
Andrew


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Ok, all caught up again. Just tagged:

Sally
Alessandra
Michael
Moondog
JoWitch21
Alan
Andrew

Newcomers can tag me at: http://www.amazon.com/Accomplished-in-Murder-ebook/dp/B004SUOZTA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1301693076&sr=8-1

Thanks for playing along!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Andrew Neudecker said:


> Hi everyone, I would like to join in the tagging extravaganza too!!
> 
> Kindle edition http://www.amazon.com/The-Butterfly-Key-ebook/dp/B004PLNHI2/ref=dp_return_1?ie=UTF8&n=133140011&s=digital-text
> 
> Paperback Edition http://www.amazon.com/Butterfly-Key-Andrew-D-Neudecker/dp/0615378366/ref=tmm_pap_title_0Thank you,
> Andrew


Tagged. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Sally - Bound to Love, Catch Me a Catch, New Beginnings
Selene - Parting
Michael - Ladies and Gentlemen
J O Royston - Bright Lights and Champagne
Alan - Burden Kansas
E R Marrow - Love the Sinner
Andrew - The Butterfly Key - paper and Kindle

Thanks for the tags. Links in sig.

Have a nice evening.


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got "Butterfly Key" -- and all caught up.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Late afternoon Tagathon:

E. R. Marrow x1
Andrew Neudecker x2


----------



## alexisleno

All caught up, too! Welcome newcomers


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're ten pages behind.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

All caught up.


----------



## manchi

All caught up again. I would appreciate if you also tick the 'like' button, near the your title and stars at the top of the page.

Tagged,
Andrew Neudecker
Alan Ryker
Jowitch21
moondog
Michael Scott Miller


----------



## Marian Allen

Caught up this evening!

Thanks for all the tags, everybody. 

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA


----------



## J.R. Thomson

KristieLeighMaguire said:


> I tagged Donna's already and I'll go tag the others. I would appreciate everyone tagging mine. I'll just list Second Chances but I would love for you to tag both the Kindle and the paperback versions. My preference for tags are western, western romance, contemporary romance. And on the Kindle version if you would also tag it as Kindle author and Kindle book I'd be very very happy.
> 
> Paperback:
> http://www.amazon.com/Second-Chances-Kristie-Leigh-Maguire/dp/1935188135/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_5
> 
> Kindle:
> http://www.amazon.com/Second-Chances-ebook/dp/B0035WTN4Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I've tagged you... feel free to tag my book below with whatever you think might be appropriate (writing, creative writing, ideas, nonfiction writing, etc.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

tightwadpress said:


> I've tagged you... feel free to tag my book below with whatever you think might be appropriate (writing, creative writing, ideas, nonfiction writing, etc.)


Got you tagged and welcome.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're ten pages behind.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Ricky Sides

tightwadpress said:


> I've tagged you... feel free to tag my book below with whatever you think might be appropriate (writing, creative writing, ideas, nonfiction writing, etc.)


Welcome to the thread. I tagged your book.


----------



## kahuna

ed narriw'
sally c
mehnyinett
todd russell
andrew neudecker
michael scott miller
jenni james
huden duvall
raybrite

I went to your amazon page and tagged you.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

I also hit the "like" button at the top, near your title and stars.

If you have a moment, please tag for me

relationships, love, sexuality, romance, erotica, psychology, self help, spirituality, passion, erotic, sensual, lovers, and health.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Hi!

New-ish to the boards. I was told to go six pages back and work my way to my post. If I can get caught up, I'll go back more and visit every few days for the next couple weeks.

My books:

Murder Creek

Handling Gwen

Thank you so much for the tags. If you do tag me and think you might be too far back for me to notice, feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## Rai Aren

Hi taggers,

I am an avid & faithful tagger, so I am excited to join this thread. I will also start by going 6 pages back. Once I'm done that, I will keep heading back, page by page. I'll also keep an eye out here to tag people who post to say they've tagged me back & tag them asap 

Here's me:

Secret of the Sands, 2009 ReadersFavorite.com 'Fiction-Mystery' Silver Medalist, SECOND EDITION

I also tag the UK site, so for those of you who list your books there, I'll tag you. Here's my link there:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Secret-ReadersFavorite-com-Fiction-Mystery-Silver-Medalist/dp/B004EEORPW/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1292301707&sr=1-6

Cheers!

~Rai

P.S. fixed the UK link!


----------



## Learnmegood

Hey all,
I haven't been on this thread for a while, but I'm working my way back into it, trying to tag the newcomers and new books. I appreciate your tags for Learn Me Good as well.

Rai, I wasn't able to find any tags listed for your book, Secret of the Sands. Please add some, then we'll be able to tag them for you.

Also, I'd love it if everyone could vote for Learn Me Good in the Final Four of dailycheapreads' March Madness competition, running this weekend. I'm a huge college basketball junkie, and so it's an awesome honor to have my book make it to the finals of a literary equivalent.

Thanks!

John


----------



## Rai Aren

Learnmegood said:


> Hey all,
> I haven't been on this thread for a while, but I'm working my way back into it, trying to tag the newcomers and new books. I appreciate your tags for Learn Me Good as well.
> 
> Rai, I wasn't able to find any tags listed for your book, Secret of the Sands. Please add some, then we'll be able to tag them for you.
> 
> Also, I'd love it if everyone could vote for Learn Me Good in the Final Four of dailycheapreads' March Madness competition, running this weekend. I'm a huge college basketball junkie, and so it's an awesome honor to have my book make it to the finals of a literary equivalent.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> John


Hi John,

That's happened to me on occasion, too, when I've gone to tag books, I don't know why. I double-checked my link, the tags are there (both on the link provided & my book cover link). Would you mind checking again? Sorry for the inconvenience...

~Rai


----------



## Mica Jade

All caught up!

Thanks for the tags.


----------



## NickSpalding

Hi!

Can anyone see my tags on the page for Life... With No Breaks?

I can view them on the UK site but they don't come up on the American one!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003ICWJ4C


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Rhynedahll

tightwadpress said:


> I've tagged you... feel free to tag my book below with whatever you think might be appropriate (writing, creative writing, ideas, nonfiction writing, etc.)


Tagged!

Thanks in advance for tagging mine.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Rai Aren said:


> Hi taggers,
> 
> I am an avid & faithful tagger, so I am excited to join this thread. I will also start by going 6 pages back. Once I'm done that, I will keep heading back, page by page. I'll also keep an eye out here to tag people who post to say they've tagged me back & tag them asap
> 
> Here's me:
> 
> Secret of the Sands, 2009 ReadersFavorite.com 'Fiction-Mystery' Silver Medalist, SECOND EDITION
> 
> I also tag the UK site, so for those of you who list your books there, I'll tag you. Here's my link there:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Secret-ReadersFavorite-com-Fiction-Mystery-Silver-Medalist/dp/B004EEORPW/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1292301707&sr=1-6
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ~Rai


Tagged!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

ed_marrow
Andrew Neudecker
tightwadpress
Allure Van Sanz
Rai Aren
Nick Spalding

Checked a few. All caught up.


----------



## Josh_Stallings

Tagged... looking for some tag back love.


----------



## thejosh86

I fell behind for a few days, but I am back and I am all caught up!


----------



## A. Rosaria

Joining the tag game.  I tagged everyone with more than one book at least two of their books, every book gotten at least 3 tags clicked. I click liked for every book I tagged.


This I did for the following writers:

AllureVanSanz
Rai Aren
Learnmegood
Mica Jade
NickSpalding
Ricky Sides
williammeikle
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake'
JenniJames
jessicamorse
Andrew Ashling
Ruth Harris
Karen Fenech
JJayKamp
M. G. Scarsbrook
Rhynedahll
ed_marrow
Amyshojai
Sally C
Selene Coulter
Mehryinett
Todd Russell
Andrew Neudecker
Dara England
Mackenzie Morgan
David N. Alderman
thejosh86
Josh_Stallings

Please tag and like me, thank you.


----------



## J. Carson Black

Rai Aren said:


> Hi John,
> 
> That's happened to me on occasion, too, when I've gone to tag books, I don't know why. I double-checked my link, the tags are there (both on the link provided & my book cover link). Would you mind checking again? Sorry for the inconvenience...
> 
> ~Rai


I found the tags - so whatever glitch there was must be okay, now (?)

Tagged all the new folks - the rest I've caught up with.


----------



## Sally C

Caught up. All the tags are working, so whatever probs were going on are fixed...


----------



## Sally C

Newbie quick question... I just starting tagging and being tagged yesterday. for those who are tagging veterans, do you think its really had a good impact on your sales? I think I'm having trouble reaching people and am looking for all the help I can get!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Welcome new authors.


----------



## Michael Scott Miller

Caught up from yesterday. Thanks, everyone!

http://www.amazon.com/Ladies-and-Gentlemen-The-Redeemers-ebook/dp/B003ZDO35M

mainstream fiction, realistic fiction, commercial fiction, contemporary fiction, heartwarming, rock music, music, rock literature, soul, beach reading , rock novel, human interest, inspirational, indie author, 99 cent


----------



## Marian Allen

NickSpalding said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can anyone see my tags on the page for Life... With No Breaks?
> 
> I can view them on the UK site but they don't come up on the American one!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003ICWJ4C


Yup! I went, I saw, I tagged. 

Here are my links with my preferred tags, if you would be so kind as to tag me back.

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA


----------



## D.R. Erickson

All caught up. Thanks for the recip!


----------



## liam.judge

moondog: the links aren't working (but i've tagged the links in your signature)

TAGGED...

Alan Ryker (new book)
ed_marrow
Andrew Neudecker
tightwadpress
AllureVanSanz
Rai Aren (i tagged your u.s. link, but your u.k. one didn't work)
Learnmegood: i voted for you, good luck.
NickSpalding: tags for your book are appearing on the u.s. and u.k. 'sites for me, i tagged it.
Josh_Stallings
A. Rosaria

Sally C: you asked if tagging has an impact on sales. Before i started tagging, i had no sales, now i sell between 20-30 copies a month and i have a higher ranking in my category


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're ten pages behind.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity

For those of you requesting UK tags, please go here.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg571978.html#msg571978

We keep separate threads for US and UK tags because you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK to have tagging privileges there. Most of the taggers here don't have UK privileges.


----------



## Sally C

Thanks for that, Liam! Good to know.


----------



## mamiller

Tagged all of Sally C's (Like your covers!)

I had missed one of Marian Allen's. Got it.

Thanks for your tags, everyone.


----------



## Sally C

Thanks, Maureen!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got all the new ones and now caught up!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Mid morning tag:

Josh Stallings x1
Josh Stallings x1

Thanks to all that tagged mine!


----------



## Barbara Bartholomew

Tagged!
Ed Marrow
Sally Clements
Joseph Gallene
Dean Mayes
Pamela Kay Noble Brown
Jason M. Tucker
Arthur Slade
Harris Channing

Thanks!


----------



## Felix R. Savage

Hi, I'm new to this! I can't figure out how to tag people's books. When you check the box next to the tag, the page reloads, but the number for that tag doesn't change. Help??

My stories have no tags yet! Please tag them!

The Forest of Sincerity
fantasy short story, horror short story, Japanese horror

Walking All The Way
fantasy short story, horror short story, Japanese horror


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Felix R. Savage said:


> Hi, I'm new to this! I can't figure out how to tag people's books. When you check the box next to the tag, the page reloads, but the number for that tag doesn't change. Help??
> 
> My stories have no tags yet! Please tag them!
> 
> The Forest of Sincerity
> fantasy short story, horror short story, Japanese horror
> 
> Walking All The Way
> fantasy short story, horror short story, Japanese horror


Your link for Walking All The Way takes me to a link with a whole list of items with the same name. It's best if you post a link to the actual product page.

The best way to tag is press tt when you are on the product page. A window will popup and under that will be the tags. You can click each one or drag and drop into the window then save.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're ten pages behind.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Amyshojai

Got them both tagged for you Felix.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Tagged:

TightwadPress
AllureVanSanz
Rai Aren
NickSpalding
Josh_Stallings
A. Rosaria
Felix R. Savage

Thanks to everybody who has tagged me back!


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged--
ERMarrow
Andrew Neudecker
JamesT
AllureVS
RaiAren
John Pearson
ARosario
MSMiller
Felix S

Welcome to the new taggers & thanks for the tags back!  all caught up


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged your books Felix. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## A. Rosaria

caught up. Had some time free.


----------



## Kathelm

I lost track of this thread for a few weeks, and I'm working on the backlog now.  I'm getting better at remembering what I've already tagged.  That speeds things up.


----------



## Sally C

Caught up. Got Steve and Felix.


----------



## T. K. Bloom

Nearly caught up   But I'm getting there. And ditto what Liam said, I think the tags definitely help with sales. 

Unearthed still needs a little urban fantasy love, thanks!


----------



## Alan Ryker

Tagged everything back through my last post on 518.

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Tagged: Books and Authors, whatever I remembered to type while making the list. lol

The Marlowe Conspiracy
Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity
Time Zones, Containers&#8230;
William Meikle's extensive list.. Phew! Lol
The Unwashed Dead
A Deadman's Debt
Payback
665
Untethered
Convergence
Misha Crews x 3
The Book of Lost Souls (tagged only YA and Teen)
Arthur Slade
Harris Channing x 3
Amy Shojai x 5
Brant Wright x 2
Matthew Grant x 6 (Dig the covers!)
Mica Jade x 2
Ricky Sides x 5
Pauline Harding Cookbook
Sibel Hodge x 3
Andrew Ashling x 2
Jason G Anderson x 2
J Carson Black x 6
H. Jonas Rhynedahll x 6
Marian Allen x 4 
Aaron Polson x 6
David Ross Erickson x 2 
Todd Russell
Karen Fenech x 4
Randy Ray Wise
EJ Stevens x 4
Selene Coulter x 4
Ruth Harris x 4
Damaged and Teagan's story (great subject matter!)
MGScarsbrook x 4 more
Dara England
JJKamp x 2
VJ Chambers
El acontecimiento
David Alderman x 4
Maureena Miller x 3
Mackenzie Morgan x 2
Sally Clements x 3
Previously tagged Dave Conifer's selections.
Alexis Leno x 2
Personal Finance
Coffee @ 4:00
Exaltations
The Redeemers
Michael Poeltl x 2
Lori Devoti x 5
JO Royston x 2
Alan Ryker x 2
Eternity
EM Muellerx2
Jessica Morse x 2
Love the Sinner
Mehry Inett x 3 
The Butterfly Key
How to Create Nonfiction&#8230;
Slow Love
Secret of the Sands
Learn Me Good
Life&#8230;With No Breaks
Beautiful Naked and Dead
Not Everything Brainless is Dead
A Rosaria
Barbara Bartholomew x 4
Felix R Savage x 2
Steve Thomas
Unearthed by TK

Here's my links again. Could you add whatever you like but also 99 cents to Murder Creek please?







Thanks a bunch. I went six pages back and tagged even others who didn't ask and I came forward to this post. So all caught up. Yay. I'll go even further back as time allowed. Spent six hours today though, so we'll do that tomorrow.


----------



## Staceywb

Caught up with the last 10 pages!  I've been gone for two weeks and WOW are there lots of new books!
I've got a new short story collection out-Day of Sacrifice Vol.1-3.  Could you all tag it please?  And could someone add kindle or kindle author or kindleboards author to it?  I spaced when I was doing the tags.
Thanks!

Stacey


----------



## Staceywb

I think I made all the pics in my sig. too small.  The new one is the last one.  Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you, Stacy and added "kindle author."


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

James - How to Create Nonfiction Ideas That Sell
Allure - Murder Creek, Handling Gwen, From the Ruins
Rai - Secret of the Sands - US and UK
Nick - tags were there, so were my check marks
Josh - Beautiful, Naked, & Dead
A Rosaria - Finitum
Felix - The Forest of Sincerity
Stacey - Day of Sacrifice, and I added kindleboards author

Thanks for the tags.

A Shot in the Dark 
The Master's Chair Please include "parallel world" and "fantasy" if you can. Thanks again.

Have a nice evening.


----------



## Felix R. Savage

Thanks, everyone, for the tags! Muchly appreciated.

I tagged: 

Amy Shojai
Stacey WB
Allure Van Sanz
Alan Ryker (awesome covers, dude)
TK Bloom
Kathelm
A Rosaria
Ricky Sides
Ruth Harris
Dara England
Margaret Lake
Barbara Bartholomew
Rhynnedahl
Sally C
MA Miller
Liam Judge
David Ross Erickson
Marian Allen

And thank you, Gertie / Margaret, for the "tt" trick and for notifying me that my link was wonky. I'll go further back and tag more people as time permits.

Finally, a question for the experienced members: I noticed that some people have famous authors' names as tags for their books. Obviously this is fine if it comes from the readers. Is it sleazy if we ourselves propose famous authors' names for our tags??


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up again!

Here are my links, my thanks for your tags.

US link:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1

Grace x


----------



## Rhynedahll

Early Evening tags:

S. W. Benefiel x1
Allure Van Sanz x3
Felix R. Savage x2

Until later


----------



## Ricky Sides

Felix R. Savage said:


> Thanks, everyone, for the tags! Muchly appreciated.
> 
> I tagged:
> 
> Amy Shojai
> Stacey WB
> Allure Van Sanz
> Alan Ryker (awesome covers, dude)
> TK Bloom
> Kathelm
> A Rosaria
> Ricky Sides
> Ruth Harris
> Dara England
> Margaret Lake
> Barbara Bartholomew
> Rhynnedahl
> Sally C
> MA Miller
> Liam Judge
> David Ross Erickson
> Marian Allen
> 
> And thank you, Gertie / Margaret, for the "tt" trick and for notifying me that my link was wonky. I'll go further back and tag more people as time permits.
> 
> Finally, a question for the experienced members: I noticed that some people have famous authors' names as tags for their books. Obviously this is fine if it comes from the readers. Is it sleazy if we ourselves propose famous authors' names for our tags??


Thank you for the tags.

Regarding your question, many of us won't check tags for authors other than the ones involved with the book on the product page. Why? If a customer is looking for books by Felix R. Savage, and I'm using that tag on my books, I will get part of the traffic from searches that should go to your books. I think sleazy is a bit strong a term, but I wouldn't do it. If I succeed, I want it to be based on my own merits and not the popularity of another author. Frankly, I'm surprised that it doesn't backfire and have a net negative effect.

Caught up to this point. Congratulations on the new release Stacey.


----------



## Kavita Nalawde

New for me today
Sally C
Michael Scott Miller
moondog
Jowitch21
ed_marrow
Andrew Neudecker
tightwadpress
AllureVanSanz
Rai Aren
Felix R. Savage
A. Rosaria
Kathelm

All uptodate now.


----------



## MoriahJovan

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> We suggest you only go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. The easiest way is to go to a product page, press tt and it will open a window. Tags appear underneath the window and you can either click each one or select them all and drag and drop into the window. Save and you're done.


Thank you for the instructions. It took me a while to find them. I tagged you.

I shall now go on a tagging spree.


----------



## alexisleno

All caught up. Hope everyone is having a nice weekend!


----------



## Ricky Sides

MoriahJovan said:


> Thank you for the instructions. It took me a while to find them. I tagged you.
> 
> I shall now go on a tagging spree.


Welcome to the tagging party. I tagged your books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your new one, Stacey. Good luck.

You might want to put a space between each of the books in your siggy. We're allowed to make them 125 high.

Tagged you, Moriah. Thanks for the tags back.


----------



## AllureVanSanz

All caught up with Stacey! Did all of yours as well as the new one.

Yay. LOL I may get a little OCD with this keeping up with tags business.

Lovely.


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up for the day. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## Rai Aren

Hi tagging peeps,

Wow, thanks everyone for the tags! You guys totally rock!! I tagged last night until I was literally falling asleep at my keyboard, but I'm back at it now, and will continue to tag daily until I get caught up and then also to keep up 

Rest assured, I shall leave no book posted here untagged & I always post the maximum numbers of tags (and avoid unhelpful ones) & multiple editions of the book. I'm going to start by tagging the peeps who just tagged me, then resume 6 pages back & then tag the rest one by one.

To our mutual great success...

Rai Aren, co-author of Secret of the Sands, 2009 ReadersFavorite.com 'Fiction-Mystery' Silver Medalist, SECOND EDITION


----------



## Carol R

My daily 10:

David N. Alderman
Allure Van Sanz
Staceywb
Mackenzie Morgan
Felix R. Savage
Kavita Nalawde
Moriah Jovan
Alexisleno
Margaret Lake
Rai Aren

Happy tagging!


----------



## TeresaDAmario

Go away for a few days and look what happens?  Hundreds of new tags to do!  Ok, so I'm caught up - all the way back to my last post!  Woohoo.

Newbies - my links are in my sig file.


----------



## Todd Russell

Got everybody since my last post.

Andrew Neudecker 
AllureVanSanz x2
Rai Aren 
Josh_Stallings
thejosh86
A. Rosaria
Felix R. Savage x2
Kathelm 
T.K. Bloom
Staceywb x 6
MoriahJovan x2
TeresaDAmario x4

Thank you to everybody who has tagged my first book 

Mental Shrillness Amazon US | Amazon UK
TAGS (hit 'tt' on keyboard and copy/paste below for fastest way to add)
twist ending, todd russell, horror, horror collection, short stories, gory, twilight zone, mental illness, scary, terror, blood, death, madness, nightmare, horror author


----------



## Ed_ODell

Amazing!

7 days, and 23 pages added to the thread! I got the first 12 of those. I will get caught up fully tomorrow.

Welcome to all new authors! I wish you the very best!


----------



## aaronpolson

Glad to slip in on a Saturday to catch up a little.  Tagged the last few pages...(well, those new to me.)

Thanks for being awesome and sharing the tags (my books are linked below).


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Got ya, Teresa!

I'd tagged one a long time ago, but got the others this time around. 

And I tagged Ed O'Dell.

Okay...gonna stop obsessing for the day. lol


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

All caught up.


----------



## JRTomlin

That will teach me to take a couple of days off. Major catch up, but I'm there. Welcome to the newcomers.
Tagged:
A. Rosaria
Amyshojai - print of cutting edge
Todd Russell 
Sally C X3
Mica Jade - Love's Bite
Selene - new one
Michael Scott Miller
Moondog -- links not working
Alan Ryker - new one
ed_marrow
Andrew Neudecker X2
AllureVanSanz X3
Rai Aren
Felix R. Savage X2
Staceywb - new one

Would you please add the paperback version of Wings of Evil to the tagging:
http://www.amazon.com/Wings-Evil-J-R-Tomlin/dp/1456561812/ref=tmm_pap_title_0
Preferred tags: fantasy, magic, kindle, 99 cents, female protagonist, young adult fantasy, young adult, adventure, fantasy adventure, coming of age

My links:
http://www.amazon.com/Wings-of-Evil-ebook/dp/B004N627U8
Preferred tags: fantasy, magic, kindle, 99 cents, female protagonist, young adult fantasy, young adult, adventure, fantasy adventure, coming of age

http://www.amazon.com/Freedoms-Sword-ebook/dp/B004RUZPPY
Preferred tags: scottish history, scottish independence, historical, adventure, scotland, robert bruce, historical fiction, william wallace, medieval, knights

Thanks for all the tags! Everyone have a good weekend.


----------



## Amyshojai

JR, got your print version tagged--thanks for the tags back!  All caught up for the day/night/whatever.


----------



## manchi

All caught up again. I would appreciate if you also tick the 'like' button, near the your title and stars at the top of the page.

Tagged,
AllureVanSanz
Ed_ODell
Rai Aren
Felix R. Savage
Staceywb
Kathelm
A. Rosaria
Josh_Stallings
NickSpalding
Learnmegood
tightwadpress


----------



## A. Rosaria

Up to date again.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up once again.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me this time:

Josh_Stallings 
A. Rosaria 
Felix R. Savage: both
checked: AllureVanSanz: all three, added tags 
Staceywb: new one

... caught up.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Felix R. Savage
Kathelm
T. K. Bloom (I checked and i've added the "urban fantasy" tag)
AllureVanSanz (I added the "99 cents" tag to "Murder Creek")
Staceywb (latest book)
MoriahJovan (i need links to your amaazon product pages to tag your books)
JRTomlin (paperback version of "Wings Of Evil")


----------



## Rhynedahll

First Early Morning Tag Session:

J. R. Tomlin, new paperback

That should get me caught up for 15 minutes!


----------



## D.R. Erickson

Caught up again.


----------



## Paulineh

Tagged the following:

tjager12
Selene Coulter
Kavita Nalawde
David Ross Erickison
Sally C
Michael Scott Miller
MaMiller
Moondog

More tomorrow...hopefully I will have my main computer up and running again.


----------



## Marian Allen

Playing Tag this Sunday morning. 

Here are my books and preferred tags. See ya later!

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged--

StaceyWB-new one
JRTomlin--new one
Moriah--I tried several times but your page wouldn't load on Safari...

thanks for the tags back--all caught up for now...


----------



## Sally C

Caught up from yesterday

I've done:
TK
Allure
Stacy WB
Moriah - but it was tricky, so Moriah you should put your kindle page links into the sig pictures.
Teresa D'Amario
Ed ODell
JR - print one
DA Boulter

Thanks for all the tags, everyone!


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!
Lori


----------



## J. Carson Black

Tagged -

Maureen A. Miller
Barbara Bartholomew
Felix R. Savage
Kathelm
Allure Van Sanz (nice saguaro - is that Apache Lake?)
Stacey wb
Moriah - I couldn't find the links to your books. Agree with Sally C - Why not put links into the book covers on your sig? Wonderful covers, by the way.

Pretty sure I'm caught up with everybody else.


----------



## William Meikle

Felix R. Savage said:


> Finally, a question for the experienced members: I noticed that some people have famous authors' names as tags for their books. Obviously this is fine if it comes from the readers. Is it sleazy if we ourselves propose famous authors' names for our tags??


Yes.


----------



## Ted Wenskus

Caught up once again:

Matthew W. Grant 
Arthur Slade (Drang Island)
Matthew W. Grant (x6)
Joseph Gellene 
Maud Muller (The Neconcon Conspiracy)
JO Royston (x2)
MIchael Poeltl (x2)
E. R. Marrow
Josh Stallings 
Nick Spalding
Mica Jade (x2)
John Pearson 
James Thomson
Alan Ryker (Burden Kansas)
Steve Thomas
Michael Scott Miller 
Teresa D'Amario (x4)
Rai Aren 
Allure Van Sanz (x3)
Felix R Savage (x2)
Sally Clements (x3)
A. Rosaria

And thanks for the tags everyone!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caught up!


----------



## Aris Whittier

I'm all caught up! I tried to get paper editions too...when I noticed them.

Here are my books...or you can just get them from my sig...THANKS SO MUCH FOR THE TAGS!! 

*Across Eternity* http://www.amazon.com/Across-Eternity-ebook/dp/B004RVB2EG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1299979362&sr=1-1-spell

*Fatal Embrace* http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Embrace-ebook/dp/B0042X9A3Y/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

*Foolish Notions * http://www.amazon.com/Foolish-Notions-ebook/dp/B00433TCJ0/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

*Bass Fisherman's Wife* http://www.amazon.com/Truth-About-Being-Bass-Fishermans/dp/1587910004/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_4


----------



## Aris Whittier

Alan Ryker said:


> Tagged everything back through my last post on 518.
> 
> Thanks for the tags!


Alan, you have some Kick-A** covers...my son walked in the room when I was tagging your books and was "I want those books"


----------



## BRWoods

What exactly is a Tag Exchange?

New Epic Fantasy Novella, only $.99
http://www.amazon.com/Davi-Tales-of-Suruale-ebook/dp/B004USP8ZU/
Humans and dwarfs have been at odds for generations. When human
blacksmith Davi is sent to the Dwarven King to reopen the local trade
routes, he finds himself more at home with his enemies than he ever
did with his own kind.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

BRWoods said:


> What exactly is a Tag Exchange?
> 
> New Epic Fantasy Novella, only $.99
> http://www.amazon.com/Davi-Tales-of-Suruale-ebook/dp/B004USP8ZU/
> Humans and dwarfs have been at odds for generations. When human
> blacksmith Davi is sent to the Dwarven King to reopen the local trade
> routes, he finds himself more at home with his enemies than he ever
> did with his own kind.


Tags help readers to find your work. You should put broad genre tags as well as subgenre and descriptive tags. The more people click on your tags, the higher up you go in the searches. We tag you, you tag us.

Let us know when you add tags so we can get you started.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're ten pages behind.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## markarayner

Clicked the "like" and added tags for the following authors:
A. Rosaria
D.A. Boulter
Andrew Ashling
David Ross Erickson
Marian Allen
Ruth Harris
Sally Clements
Lori Devoti
Margaret Lake

If folks would be willing to help with Marvellous Hairy (a like too), here's my list of tags:
cheap kindle books, comic fiction, humorous fiction, humorous science fiction, science fiction comedy, literary fiction, fabulist satire, satire, speculative fiction, humor, genetic engineering, science fiction

Thanks!


----------



## MoriahJovan

liam.judge said:


> MoriahJovan (i need links to your amaazon product pages to tag your books)


I'm so sorry, all. It was in my signature, but I was messing with it last night and did something wrong. I'm trying to fix it. Thank you so much! I know that took extra effort, so I'm super doubly appreciative!

*UPDATE:* I had tried to use snipurls to give me more characters, but that didn't appear to be a suitable solution. LOL Thanks again.


----------



## A. Rosaria

Caught up again.


----------



## jessicamorse

All caught up again.


----------



## jesscscott

Whoa, goodness knows how much catching up I have to do.

I will start from this current page, and move backwards!


----------



## Karen Fenech

Wow, things are moving quickly this weekend!  : )  New tags for me today:

Andrew Neudecker

James Thomson

Allure Van Sanz

Rai Aren / Tavius E

Nick Spalding - Nick, I was able to see your tags on the USA page, and tagged them for you.

Josh Stallings

A Rosaria

Felix Savage

Steve Thomas, I had already tagged your book but saw a few new tags and tagged those

Stacey WB - your new one now also

Moriah Jovan - I used the links beside your book covers.  Those are working fine.

Thank you so much for also tagging my books in return.  Thank you to all who have already tagged my books.

Karen


----------



## Steve Silkin

just tagged books by:

Brant Wright
Harris Channing x 3
Joseph Gellene
Maud Muller (Neocon)
Michael Poeltl x 2
Garfinkle/Kelley
Neudecker/Charais
Mehry Innet x 3
Selene Coulter (Parting)
E. R. Marrow
Jessica Morse x 2
Cole/James
Joshua Price
Josh Stallings
Mica Jade x 2
Aren/Tavius E.
Allure Van Sanz
Van Sanz/Wicks
Alan Ryker (Burden)
Teresa D'Amario x 3
Brennan/Brown
Carol Rich
Felix R Savage x 2
S.W. Benefiel (x 2 new ones)
Moriah Jovan
Mark A. Rayner
Sally Clements x 3
Pauline Hareing 
David Ross Erickson x 2
A. Rosaria
Barbara Bartholomew x 3
Ruth Harris (Last Romantics
T.K. Bloom
Nikki Lynn Justice
Chris Longmuir


I'd appreciate any tags back!!   Thanks to those who've already tagged me!!


----------



## kahuna

A. Rosana
Mariah Jonan
Felix R. Savage
Allue Van Sznz
Dara England
tightwadpress
Josh Stallings

I went to your amazon page and tagged you tags. I also hit the "like" buttom at the top of the page by the title and stars.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me:

relationships, love, sexuality, romance, erotica, psychology, self help, spirituality, passion, erotic, sensual, lovers, health

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Rebecca Townley

I'm new to kindleboards and to self-publishing in general, so I have no idea what tagging even is. But I am so amazed, just reading through this thread, with how supporting everyone is up here. It's very refreshing! Now, if someone will just explain what tagging is and why it matters, I'd be happy to tag some books


----------



## MoriahJovan

Okay, I'm still REALLY new to optimizing the Kindle pages, and I realized that my books don't have any tags that are actually pertinent, so no one would really know what to click on. So, here goes.

The Proviso: *family saga, hamlet, romance, politics, libertarian, intrigue, religion, mormon, business, finance, kansas city, lawyers, ayn rand, art, contemporary*

Stay: *family saga, romance, politics, libertarian, business, finance, chefs, food, lawyers, laura ingalls wilder, o henry, gift of the magi, love story, girlhood crush, contemporary*

Thanks for being patient with me.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi folks!

One of Jess C. Scott's books was new to me. Got it tagged.

That should get me caught up except for the folks who are still sorting out tags for their books.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Sally C

caught up to this point too.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Rebecca Townley said:


> I'm new to kindleboards and to self-publishing in general, so I have no idea what tagging even is. But I am so amazed, just reading through this thread, with how supporting everyone is up here. It's very refreshing! Now, if someone will just explain what tagging is and why it matters, I'd be happy to tag some books


Rebecca - tags are words that describe your book. They help readers find your books when they do tag searches. You can only enter about 15 tags, but if you need more, you can ask someone else to enter some for you and sometimes readers will enter tags too. The more times a tag is checked, the higher the book ranks in the tag searches. You can "tag" someone's book by going to the tag section of their Amazon page and checking the little boxes beside the appropriate tags. Another way, and a quicker way, is to pull up the page and hit "TT" and a box will open with tags listed at the bottom. You can use copy/paste to "check" those tags. The disadvantage is that you can usually only add 10 tags that way. Hope this helps and welcome to the thread.

Tagged:
Moriah - The Proviso, Stay
Jess - The Other Side of Life

Caught up for now. Thanks for the tags. Links are in the sig.

Have a nice evening.


----------



## Felix R. Savage

Caught up with...

JR Tomlin
Jason Anderson
Aaron Poulson
Ed O'Dell
Todd Russell
Teresa D'Amario
Carol R
Rai Aren
David Alderman
Alexis Leno
Moriah Jovan
Kavita Nalawde
Grace Elliott
Mackenzie Morgan

And, Ricky, thanks for the answer about other-author's name tags. What you say sounds right to me.

I have another dumb question, being new to this. Is there any point in tagging the same person twice, if they have popped up in the thread again after your last post? Or should you go back and do people you haven't gotten to at all yet? What's the etiquette?

Lastly, BREAKING NEWS! My third story, A NATURAL PHENOMENON, is now live! Could all you kind taggers tag this one, too?
Preferred tags: fantasy, short story, horror short story, Ireland, human sacrifice, Celtic Tiger, Irish-Americans, 99 cents

Extra, extra! I also now have Amazon UK links for all three currently available stories:

A NATURAL PHENOMENON
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004USORCA
Preferred tags: fantasy, short story, horror short story, Ireland, human sacrifice, Celtic Tiger, Irish-Americans

THE FOREST OF SINCERITY
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004UB7JEU
Preferred tags: fantasy, short story, horror short story, Japanese horror, suicide mecca

WALKING ALL THE WAY
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004UI6ZKM
Preferred tags: fantasy, short story, horror short story, Japanese horror, ghost story

Thanks muchly  
Now off to tag some more.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Felix,

Congratulations on the new release. I tagged it.

In answer to your question, You can only tag the same book once. However, some authors have too many books for their signatures. I'm an example of an author with that issue. Here's a link to an Amazon search page that has all of my books.

http://www.amazon.com/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Ricky%20Sides

I know I have more books than most people would care to tag at one sitting, so I post a link periodically so that folks can take up where they stopped in the past.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Felix, tagged your new one. Good luck.

In answer to your question, you can only check a tag once and not more than 15 tags per book.

For UK tags, please go here.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg571978.html#msg571978

We keep separate threads for US and UK tags because you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK to have tagging privileges there. Most of the taggers in this thread don't have UK privileges.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Unwashed Dead + UK
Convergence
Revelations
Neocon
Day of Sacrifice
Felix x 3
Moriah x 2
Sllure x 3
Finitum
David x 2
Sally x 3
Other Side of Life


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Tagged:

Kathelm
Staceywb
MariahJovan
JR Tomlin
Aris Whittier
jesscscott

All caught up!


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Thank you for adding 99 cents Liam!
@ J Carson. That was at Tonto National Park. Roosevelt dam and lake were nearby. The view… absolutely beautiful.

Here's my list. And I've gone by the requests when someone was specific except adding 99 cents to anything that wasn't 99 cents. Is this like... a thing? Seems weird to me, but I'm new.

TAGGED:
JR Tomlin paperback
DA Boulter x 4
Ted Wenskus
Aris Whittier x 4
Mark A Rayner
Jess C Scott x 2
Steve Silkin x 4
Moriah (retagged, messed up one and added Religion to Stay. Ugh. LOL Sorry.)
Pale Boundaries


----------



## Rai Aren

Hi everyone,

I've been busy tagging away, I keep up with all the new ads, and to cover it all, I keep going back 10 pages at a time. So far I've done all the books from page 480 forward. I will tag daily to get all the books done & tag newcomers.

Hope everyone has had a great weekend! 

Here's my link:

Secret of the Sands, 2009 ReadersFavorite.com 'Fiction-Mystery' Silver Medalist, SECOND EDITION

Cheers!

Rai


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

I hope this isn't too much of a newbie question but what tags am I supposed to use when I go to your book's page if it's not written in the post? Just retag the ones that are already being used? I don't want to mess up anyone's plans. 

Thanks,
Danielle


----------



## Rai Aren

Hi Danielle,

Yes - just click on the tags that are already there (you can do up to 15 of them).

Happy tagging!

~Rai


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Thanks so much. I'm going to try to go through and see how many I can tag. Just wanted to make sure.

Danielle


----------



## Amyshojai

I'm caught up with all who have tags. Danielle, if you add tags, happy to click 'em.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

LOL Sorry, I am still trying to figure this whole thing out. 

My tags are: action, action adventure, superhero, superhero novel, kindle, kindle superhero, kindle adventure, legends, soldiers, kindle book

I've tagged everyone for this page and the last one. I'll have to do more when I have the time. (Kids are some strict dictators of time.)

Danielle


----------



## Mehryinett

Gosh, pressing tt makes it all so much easier. I just did about fifty books in fifteen minutes:

Press tt

The tag box just comes up, rather than me trying to refresh the page in frustration til it comes up.

I then cut and paste the tags into the box. Press enter. Close the tab. On to the next one.

Brilliant!

Thank you whoever suggested it!


----------



## Ricky Sides

dkazemi said:


> LOL Sorry, I am still trying to figure this whole thing out.
> 
> My tags are: action, action adventure, superhero, superhero novel, kindle, kindle superhero, kindle adventure, legends, soldiers, kindle book
> 
> I've tagged everyone for this page and the last one. I'll have to do more when I have the time. (Kids are some strict dictators of time.)
> 
> Danielle


I tagged your book. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Selene Coulter

Note to self: don't skip weekends.

Phew, all caught up.

Happy Monday, folks.


----------



## Atmcbom

Thanks if you've tagged my page!  Trying to keep up with everyone!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me today:

BRWoods 
MoriahJovan 
jesscscott :Other Side of Life 
Felix R. Savage: Forest of Sincerity 
Danielle Kazemi: 

Caught up again.


----------



## Todd Russell

These were new/changed since my last post:

Ed_ODell
JRTomlin x3 (includes print version, and all with your preferred tags)
D.A. Boulter x4
Aris Whittier x4
markarayner
jesscscott x2
Steve Silkin x4
MoriahJovan (corrected tags for The Proviso and Stay per your request)
dkazemi 
Atmcbom

For folks that haven't tagged my book yet:

Mental Shrillness Amazon US | Amazon UK (if you have purchased something from Amazon UK you can tag in the UK)

TAGS (hit 'tt' on keyboard and copy/paste below for fastest way to add)
twist ending, horror, horror collection, short stories, gory, twilight zone, mental illness, scary, terror, blood, death, madness, nightmare, horror author, eerie

Hope everybody has a great week!


----------



## Rhynedahll

dkazemi said:


> LOL Sorry, I am still trying to figure this whole thing out.
> 
> My tags are: action, action adventure, superhero, superhero novel, kindle, kindle superhero, kindle adventure, legends, soldiers, kindle book
> 
> I've tagged everyone for this page and the last one. I'll have to do more when I have the time. (Kids are some strict dictators of time.)
> 
> Danielle


Got it tagged! Welcome to the thread!

Thanks in advance for tagging mine!


----------



## Marian Allen

Caught up this morning. Welcome, new friends!

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

All caught up.


----------



## D.R. Erickson

Tagged all the new guys. Thanks everybody. Keep the tags comin!


----------



## MrPLD

Okay, new book on the market for me - "Guardian", need some uptagging  Now regressing back through this thread and picking up everyone else (wish there was a script/application that'd just do it for us   )

http://www.amazon.com/Guardian-ebook/dp/B004UVZXMA

Thanks everyone


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up - here's one of my periodic lists for the newcomers

Generations: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004THZ5GO
Watchers: The Coming of the King : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO5UNC 
Watchers: The Battle For the Throne : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004I1L5BK 
Watchers Culloden! : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004LDLSEY
The Concordances of the Red Serpent : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004INHX96 
Eldren: The Book of the Dark : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HILPPU/
Berserker : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004CRSQSU
The Midnight Eye Files: The Amulet : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0044KMNYI
The Midnight Eye Files: The Sirens : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00472O6PW
The Midnight Eye Files: The Skin Game: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004R9Q7MU
The Invasion : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HS4V8O
The Valley : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HS4UHQ 
Island Life : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003CYKQY6 
Crustaceans : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003LBSJGM
The Road Hole Bunker Mystery : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003CC15OI 
Whispers From the Darkside : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004EYSZCS 
Variations on a Theme : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G8R064 
Carnacki: Heaven and Hell : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0045UA7E0 
Darkness Follows : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0046ZRKP8 
The Chronicles of Augustus Seton : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HS5PLG
The Sleeping God : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004DERGOW 
The Auld Mither : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G8R05U
The Copycat Murders : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HFS6EQ 
Mostly Human (with Lockley, Nicholson and Savile) : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G5Z3DE 
Abominable : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0049P226W 
The Haunting of Esther Cox : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZHVE7S
Brotherhood of the Thorns : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZHVE1E
Cold as Death : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0049U49BI
Ghost Writer : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZHVE5A


----------



## Amyshojai

Got "Guardian" and Danielle's new one, all caught up!


----------



## Aaron Pogue

Missed a week, but I'm all caught up for the last several pages. I'll go farther back later this afternoon.


----------



## alexisleno

All caught up to here!


----------



## J. Carson Black

Caught up.

One question: can I go back and tag the same book twice?  

One comment: MrPLD, your covers are absolutely stunning.


----------



## aaronpolson

Tagged Guardian...beautiful covers, Elita. 

Thanks for all the tags...my books are listed below and this one:



is new and needs some tags.

Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

J. Carson Black said:


> Caught up.
> 
> One question: can I go back and tag the same book twice?
> 
> One comment: MrPLD, your covers are absolutely stunning.


Nope, just one to a customer. 

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers and good luck with the new releases.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're ten pages behind.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

MoriahJovan
BRWoods
jesscscott
dkazemi
MrPLD (Latest Book)
aaronpolson (Latest Book)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for the tags  

Have caught up with

Todd Russell
Jason Anderson x 2
David ross Erickson x 2
J Carson Black x 6
Violent Ends


----------



## Rhynedahll

Just tagged the new ones by:


Elita Daniels
Aaron Polson


----------



## A. Rosaria

Caught up


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Back from the weekend and tagged:

E.R Morrow
Andrew Neudecker
Tightwadpress
Allure Van Sanz -- x3
Rai Aren
Josh Stallings
A. Rosario
Felix R. Savage
Moriah Jovan
JR Tomlin
Jess C Scott
D Kazemi
Mr PLD
Aaron Polson

-------------

Mine for the new people:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Sally C

All caught up  

Lovely covers, Mr PLD, but I Boyfriend is a zombie doesn't have links in the sig, and I couldn't find it in the store.


----------



## T. K. Bloom

My goodness this thread moves quickly! But I'm all caught up again


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged--
BRWoods
Moriah
JessCScott
FelixRS--no tags on Nat Phen
DanielleK
ElitaD

Welcome to the new taggers & thanks for the tags back.  all caught up


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham

Hey everyone! I only recently learned that tags exist, and how important they are. I get it now that these tagging threads are potentially powerful aids to ebook sales. However, joining a tagging thread that already possesses 500 plus pages seems intimidating to a newbie like me, for my online time is limited. Trying to catch up on the backlog-- and then keep going forward indefinitely in making a contribution-- seems impossible.

Is the commitment to the thread open-ended? How long are you expected to keep tagging books? How regularly? How many? Is there a post somewhere that lays out exactly what the expectations and rules are (in a way that newbies to the process can understand)? If I'm going to make a substantial commitment, I need to know both where it begins, and where it ends. And at the moment I'm uncertain about both. I think I may also need some instructions (for on the net, there seems to be an infinite number of ways to do things wrong).

I'm sorry if this request is annoying to old hands, but I assure you I've done my own share of helping newbies in regards to other topics in the past. And surely there's other newbies besides me who could use this same comprehensive info, too.


----------



## BiancaSommerland

Wow, okay, I have to go back a few pages and catch up.  

I just found out my book is now on Amazon in two formats-print and kindle. The print was originally in my siggie, but I put the kindle version in now. I would really appreciate some tags since I'm starting from scratch! Thanks so much!


----------



## Aynoit Ashor

Hi. Newbie here. I think I got the hang of tagging after reading responses to everyone else's questions. Will you tag me?

http://www.amazon.com/Wish-Wouldve-Family-Secrets-ebook/dp/B004U6LSF6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1301944624&sr=1-1
African American, Novella, Family Secrets, Child Abuse, Abuse, G-Pa, Human Trafficking, 99 cents

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Mehryinett

J.R.Mooneyham said:


> Hey everyone! I only recently learned that tags exist, and how important they are. I get it now that these tagging threads are potentially powerful aids to ebook sales. However, joining a tagging thread that already possesses 500 plus pages seems intimidating to a newbie like me, for my online time is limited. Trying to catch up on the backlog-- and then keep going forward indefinitely in making a contribution-- seems impossible.
> 
> Is the commitment to the thread open-ended? How long are you expected to keep tagging books? How regularly? How many? Is there a post somewhere that lays out exactly what the expectations and rules are (in a way that newbies to the process can understand)? If I'm going to make a substantial commitment, I need to know both where it begins, and where it ends. And at the moment I'm uncertain about both. I think I may also need some instructions (for on the net, there seems to be an infinite number of ways to do things wrong).
> 
> I'm sorry if this request is annoying to old hands, but I assure you I've done my own share of helping newbies in regards to other topics in the past. And surely there's other newbies besides me who could use this same comprehensive info, too.


Go back six or seven pages. There's an easier way of tagging, which is to press 'tt' quickly, which brings up the tagging box. You can then just cut and paste the tags which are displayed there, and press enter, and on to the next one. It should take about 15 minutes at the most to do seven pages.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

J.R.Mooneyham said:


> Hey everyone! I only recently learned that tags exist, and how important they are. I get it now that these tagging threads are potentially powerful aids to ebook sales. However, joining a tagging thread that already possesses 500 plus pages seems intimidating to a newbie like me, for my online time is limited. Trying to catch up on the backlog-- and then keep going forward indefinitely in making a contribution-- seems impossible.
> 
> Is the commitment to the thread open-ended? How long are you expected to keep tagging books? How regularly? How many? Is there a post somewhere that lays out exactly what the expectations and rules are (in a way that newbies to the process can understand)? If I'm going to make a substantial commitment, I need to know both where it begins, and where it ends. And at the moment I'm uncertain about both. I think I may also need some instructions (for on the net, there seems to be an infinite number of ways to do things wrong).
> 
> I'm sorry if this request is annoying to old hands, but I assure you I've done my own share of helping newbies in regards to other topics in the past. And surely there's other newbies besides me who could use this same comprehensive info, too.


This is a very friendly forum and we have no problem helping newbies. We suggest you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch all the active taggers. People come and go here all the time. Some find they just can't keep up because the thread moves very quickly. We all just do what we can.

When you are on a product page, press tt. When the window pops up, select all the tags underneath the window and drag and drop them into the window. Save and you're done. It goes very quickly.

I suggest you try it out and see how it works for you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anoit, got you tagged.

Bianca, I tagged your paperback, but there was a problem with your kindle edition. I'll try again later.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up.


----------



## HeidiHall

Hi Fellow Kindleboarder's!

I released a new book this weekend (A Dose of Reality, in my sig line below) and need help with tags . Any help is appreciated and there is already an existing list of tags for you to click... if you only want to do a few, my top picks would be: Romantic Suspense, Romance, Contemporary Romance & Beach Read.

I'm going back to tag in return right now! (and if you feel like tagging An Unexpected Obsession as well, I would be thrilled!) Thanks!!!


----------



## BiancaSommerland

Shoot. Thanks for trying, Gertie, I'll try and figure out what happened.

I double checked and I got all of yours. Still going through the lists to catch anyone I missed.



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Anoit, got you tagged.
> 
> Bianca, I tagged your paperback, but there was a problem with your kindle edition. I'll try again later.
> 
> Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.
> 
> Ariana's Pride
> Ariana's Pride paperback
> Catherine and the Captain
> Catherine and the Captain paperback
> Listen To Your Heart
> Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
> Of Love and War
> Only In My Dreams
> Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Heidi, got both your books tagged. Congrats on the new one!


----------



## RachelAstor

Hi everyone! I'd like to throw my hat into the tagging ring.  

The book is Sisterhood of Murder (in my sig below) and my preferred tags are:

Mystery, Suspense, Thriller, Young Adult, Ghost, Murder Mystery, Paranormal, Teen, 99 cents kindle, Cutting, Drawing, Outcast, Dreams, Nightmares, Kindle


I'm going on a tagging spree for the next hour and a half. Will update...


----------



## Amyshojai

Welcome, Rachel--got you tagged!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Late afternoon tagathon:

James Mooneyham x5

Bianca, I don't see any tags on your Kindle edition

Aynoit Ashor x1

Heidi Hall x1

Rachel Astor x1


----------



## Felix R. Savage

Tagged:

Mark LaMaster
Selene Coulter
Mehry Inett
D Kazemi
Mr PLD (Sir: Your link for "My Boyfriend Is A Zombie" doesn't go to the Amazon page, it's just an image.)
J Carson Black
Aaron Pogue
William Meikle
Sibel Hodge
Andrew Ashling

Question: Sometimes when you click through to an Amazon page, "tt" doesn't work, and there are no tags anywhere on the page. Anyone else noticed this?


----------



## JRTomlin

Welcome to all the newcomers.

I'm all caught up.

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## Douglas E Wright

Hi everyone!  

I'm going to give this tagging a try.

My book Boogaloos (in my signature below) and my preferred tags are:

Mystery, Suspense, Thriller,  Ghost, Murder Mystery, Paranormal, Horror, Supernatural Suspense, Dark Fantasy, Post Office, Gothic Horror, Romance.

Now off to tag a few on my own!

Thanking you in advance . . .


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Douglas, got you tagged, welcome!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Wow! We have a lot of new books today. I tagged all versions of them all.   Welcome to the thread folks.

I'm now caught up to this point despite tornado sirens and false alarms.  

And the thunder rolls.


----------



## Karen Fenech

New for me today, I tagged:

Ed Marrow

Brian Woods

Jess C. Scott

Danielle Kazemi

Elita Daniels

Bianca Sommerland

Aynoit Astor

Heidi Hall

Rachel Astor

Thank you in advance for also tagging my books.  Thank you everyone who has already tagged my books.

Karen


----------



## valeriec80

Caught up again. 

Here's a list of my books for newcomers: (Thanks for the tags back!)

Breathless: http://www.amazon.com/Breathless-ebook/dp/B002G99RSO/
Trembling: http://www.amazon.com/Trembling-ebook/dp/B002NKLN2Y/
Tortured: http://www.amazon.com/Tortured-ebook/dp/B002UNN76E/
Stillness: http://www.amazon.com/Stillness-Azazel-Apocalypse-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B0045JK21E/
Little Sister: http://www.amazon.com/Little-Sister-Vampire-Novella-ebook/dp/B004NNV52W/
Invoke: http://www.amazon.com/Invoke-ebook/dp/B004Q7CH86/
Brighter: http://www.amazon.com/Brighter-ebook/dp/B004N62ORY/
Mischief: http://www.amazon.com/Mischief-ebook/dp/B002LSI542/
Death Girl: http://www.amazon.com/Death-Girl-ebook/dp/B004KKXS14/


----------



## Douglas E Wright

Amyshojai said:


> Hi Douglas, got you tagged, welcome!


Hi Amy,

Thank you and I've got you tagged too!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Wow! Cant believe how fast this thread has moved since Saturday!
All caught up now and hello to the newbies- tagging is addictive!

Here are my links:
US link:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1

Thanks for all the tag love. Grace x


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged--

Bianca
Aynoit
Heidi
Rachel
Douglas

Welcome to the new taggers & thanks for the tags back.  all caught up.


----------



## RachelAstor

Whew, okay here's my list of tagged:
Amyshojai x 5          WriterGurl1 x 2          Margaret Lake x 9
Aynoit Ashor            JR Mooneyham x 5      Ruth Harris x 4
TK Bloom                Sally C x 3                MG Scarsbrook x5
A Rosaria                Rhynedahll x 5          Jan Hurst-Nicholson x 5
liam.judge                aaronpolson x 6        J Carson Black x 3
alexisleno x 2            Aaron Pogue            william meikle x 3
sibelhodge x 2          Felix R Savage x 3    JRTomlin x 2
Douglas E Wright      Ricky Sides x 3          Karen Fenech x 3
Valeriec80                Grace Elliot

Whew...


----------



## Amyshojai

Whew! Thanks for the tags, folks...and I just found Valerie's books and got them tagged.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged:

A Natural Phenomenon by Felix R. Savage.  Sorry I missed it before!


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Felix - A Natural Phenomenon
Danielle - Soldiers of Legend
Elita - Guardian, Tree of Life
Aaron - Violent Ends
James - Sirens, Necessary Ends, Deep in the Throat of Texas, Driving Needs, Dark Horse, A Shock to the System
Aynoit - I Wish I Would've
Heidi - An Unexpected Obsession, A Dose of Reality
Rachel - Sisterhood of Murder
Douglas - Boogaloos

Thanks for the tags. Links are in my sig.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Wow. The tags just keep coming. I've caught up at this point. Thanks to everyone for tagging my book. 

Danielle


----------



## David N. Alderman

Phew. Wow, a lot of newcomers this weekend. Welcome all! All caught up for the moment.


----------



## KatieKlein

Whoa! This thread exploded. Working to get caught up.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up again.


----------



## HeidiHall

Amyshojai said:


> Hi Heidi, got both your books tagged. Congrats on the new one!


Thanks! I've tagged you back & "liked"...as well as seven pages-worth of others too *wipes sweat off brow* 

Now on to the page that happened while I was tagging backward


----------



## RChaffee

caught up with the tagging for the week!!
Thanks to all who have tagged my book!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're ten pages behind.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## E.J. Stevens

Phew! All caught up. 

xx,
E.J.
From the Shadows
Shadows of Myth and Legend
She Smells the Dead (Spirit Guide #1)
Spirit Storm (Spirit Guide #2)


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your books, EJ.


----------



## HeidiHall

RChaffee said:


> caught up with the tagging for the week!!
> Thanks to all who have tagged my book!!


I tried...no tags come up and there wasn't a place to input them either. I've seen a couple others where this has happened today. I'll come back later and see if it's working.

**UPDATE** Got it to work! You're tagged!


----------



## Todd Russell

Freshly tagged:

MrPLD x3 (followed you on Twitter as well)
Aaron Pogue x2 
aaronpolson (Violent Ends)
Jan Hurst-Nicholson x5
J.R.Mooneyham x6 (got all books in your sig tagged)
BiancaSommerland 
WriterGurl1 x2
RachelAstor
Douglas E Wright
KatieKlein x2
RChaffee

Mental Shrillness Amazon US | Amazon UK
TAGS (hit 'tt' on keyboard and copy/paste below for fastest way to add)
twist ending, horror, horror collection, short stories, gory, twilight zone, mental illness, scary, terror, blood, death, madness, nightmare, horror author, eerie


----------



## jessicamorse

Caught up again (for the next hour probably).


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Guardian
Violent Ends
JR x 6
Rosemary
Family Secrets
Heidi x 2
Sisterhood
Boogaloos
Soldiers of Legend


----------



## Michael Scott Miller

Caught up while watching the NCAA men's finals. Whew!

http://www.amazon.com/Ladies-and-Gentlemen-The-Redeemers-ebook/dp/B003ZDO35M

Tags if you'd prefer to copy-and-paste: mainstream fiction, realistic fiction, commercial fiction, contemporary fiction, heartwarming, rock music, music, rock literature, soul, beach reading ,rock novel, human interest, inspirational, indie author, 99 cent

Thanks!


----------



## Talia Jager

I keep telling myself to check in twice a day... and what do I go and do? Skip the weekend. Real smart. But, hey, I got the first draft of my 4th book done. And now I've caught up on the past 10+ pages.


----------



## kahuna

dkazemi
writerrgurl1
AnuitAshor
Rachael Astor

I went to your amazon page and tagged you tags. I also hit the "like" buttom at the top of the page by the title and stars.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me:

relationships, love, sexuality, romance, erotica, psychology, self help, spirituality, passion, erotic, sensual, lovers, health

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Tagged:

Danielle Kazemi
Chaos Mortalitus
Elita Daniels x 2 (love the covers! Where is Zombie pubbed?)
Aaron Pogue x 2
Jan Hurst Nicholson x 5
JR Mooneyham x 6
Bianca Sommerland (Hi!!)
I Wish I Wouldve
Heidi Hall x2
Sisterhood of Murder
Boogaloos
Katie Klein x 2
R Chaffee


My books are in my signature for those new. Please hit Urban Fantasy, Paranormal Romance, and 99 cents for sure on Murder Creek. All else is up to you. ::grins:: The other two--whatever is up is good.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Tagged:

dkazemi
MrPLD
aaron polson
BiancaSommerland
Aynoit Ashor
WriterGurl1
Rachel Astor
Douglas E. Wright

Thanks for all the tags! For newcomers, my book is here: http://www.amazon.com/Accomplished-in-Murder-ebook/dp/B004SUOZTA


----------



## Victorine

I've tagged everyone on the last three pages.  Thanks for the tag backs!  

Vicki


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Just tagged Not What She Seems since I was poking around anyway.

::grins::

AyVee


----------



## Douglas E Wright

Just tagged from where I left off this afternoon. Thanks to everyone who tagged Boogaloos.


----------



## MJWare

Wow, I was behind. I just spent two hours, but I got to the point where everyone was a repeat. Boy is my index finger sore!

Anyway, I have one new book that is not listed in my signature:

The Little Wooden Chair

Thanks for all the tags and sorry for falling so far behind.


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Tagged MJA Ware x 4 New and sigs.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged The Little Wooden Chair. Congratulations on the new release.  

I'm caught up again.


----------



## Selene Coulter

Tagged all the newcomers.
Wilkommen.  

Thanks for tagging mine.


----------



## Sally C

Phew! All caught up from my previous post, Hi to everyone I haven't met before!

I forgot to put my paperback version in for tags, and would be grateful if anyone would tag it. Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/Bound-Love-Velvet-Sally-Clements/dp/1844718476/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1301994098&sr=8-2#tags


----------



## MrPLD

Right, time to catch up again!

Thank you everyone for tagging me yesterday, it all helps


----------



## Mehryinett

Felix R. Savage said:


> Question: Sometimes when you click through to an Amazon page, "tt" doesn't work, and there are no tags anywhere on the page. Anyone else noticed this?


It's true, doesn't always work but it's not as bad as refreshing which is what I was doing over and over and over and over and over and over...

Tagged:
Boogaloo
Karen Fenech x4
V J Chambers x lots
Grace Elliot
Rachel Astor
One David Alderman I had missed
Katie Klein x2
R Chaffee 
Jessica Morse x2
Victorine Lieske
MJA Ware x 3
Elita Daniels x2


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good early morning!

Tagged:

MJA Ware new one
Douglas E Wright x1

That should get me caught up !


----------



## Steve Vernon

Tag my weird west novella Long Horn, Big Shaggy: A Tale of Wild West Terror and Reanimated Buffalo with the following tags.

horror
weird west
western
zombie
kindle


I've also begun tagging the books of the authors on the first page of this thread. 
d*mn, I've got a brand new hobby.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

All caught up.


----------



## Aynoit Ashor

Hello all,

My second novella is finally available on Kindle after being stuck in "publishing" for two weeks. Will you help with tagging?

http://www.amazon.com/Sixty-7-Family-Secrets-ebook/dp/B004V0W5U8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302005654&sr=1-2

Family Secrets, child abuse, domestic violence, domestic abuse, interpersonal abuse, interpersonal violence, Dude, African American, Novella, 99 cents

Thank you.

PS~ Tagged those above me.


----------



## Val2

Tagged
Please just use tags that are there on mine
Thanks
Val


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged--

MJAWare  new one
Sally C  no tags on your ppb
Steve Vernon
Aynoit

thanks for the tags back...all caught up


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me this time:

MrPLD: new one 
aaronpolson:new one
J.R.Mooneyham 
BiancaSommerland
Aynoit Ashor
WriterGurl1: new one
RachelAstor
Douglas E Wright
MJAWare: new one
Sally C: paperback 
Steve Vernon
Aynoit Ashor 

All caught up.


----------



## Marian Allen

Caught up with newcomers, new releases and new tags. Happy Tuesday!

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA


----------



## manchi

All caught up again. I would appreciate if you also tick the 'like' button, near the your title and stars at the top of the page.

Tagged,
Val2
Aynoit Ashor
Steve Vernon
MrPLD
Selene Coulter
MJAWare
Douglas E Wright
WriterGurl1
Kazemi
BiancaSommerland
J.R.Mooneyham
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
aaronpolson
jesscscott


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged the newcomers (welcome), new releases (good luck) and new requests.

For the newcomers, we suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're ten pages behind.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

J.R.Mooneyham
BiancaSommerland
Aynoit Ashor (all book's)
WriterGurl1
RachelAstor
Douglas E Wright
MJAWare (new book)
Sally C (paperback book)
Steve Vernon


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up!


----------



## Aynoit Ashor

Done tagging.  

P.S. Thanks everyone.


----------



## girl21

Hello!

This is my first post, but I've tagged several authors and will continue to. 
Please tag the following:

http://www.amazon.com/Husband-Divorce-Totally-Devastated-ebook/dp/B004NIFUHI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1302015592&sr=8-1

This one's genre is more risque.

http://www.amazon.com/Give-Him-Best-Ever-ebook/dp/B004RZH13S/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302015614&sr=1-10

Thanks!


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up. Nice to see Steve Vernon here as we've known each other from -way- before Kindles were even a twinkle in Amazon's eye...


----------



## Jowitch21

catching up so dropping by to say a great big thank you to all tagging both my books

Happy tagging


----------



## Mehryinett

Steve Vernon said:


> Tag my weird west novella Long Horn, Big Shaggy: A Tale of Wild West Terror and Reanimated Buffalo with the following tags.
> 
> horror
> weird west
> western
> zombie
> kindle
> 
> I've also begun tagging the books of the authors on the first page of this thread.
> d*mn, I've got a brand new hobby.


Hey Steve, couldn't tag the third book of yours as I couldn't find the page from your signature.

In other news, I have caught up.


----------



## Raydad

All caught up. Tagged these new ones:

Sally C 
Alan Ryker 
tightwadpress 
Rai Aren 
Learnmegood 
Josh_Stallings 
A. Rosaria
Kathelm
AllureVanSanz 
jesscscott 
Aynoit Ashor 
WriterGurl1 
Douglas E Wright


----------



## Gertie Kindle

girl21 said:


> Hello!
> 
> This is my first post, but I've tagged several authors and will continue to.
> Please tag the following:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Husband-Divorce-Totally-Devastated-ebook/dp/B004NIFUHI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1302015592&sr=8-1
> 
> This one's genre is more risque.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Give-Him-Best-Ever-ebook/dp/B004RZH13S/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302015614&sr=1-10
> 
> Thanks!


Tagged your first book. You might want to add more tags. You should use a genre and a subgenre as well as descriptive tags. non-fiction and self-help would be good tags for you, I think.

I didn't see tags on your second book.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're ten pages behind.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## J. Carson Black

Woot - done!  Frazzled.  Thank to everyone who tagged me.  Anyone who hasn't, please tag The Shop.  Please add this:

police procedural.

Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

J. Carson Black said:


> Woot - done! Frazzled. Thank to everyone who tagged me. Anyone who hasn't, please tag The Shop. Please add this:
> 
> police procedural.
> 
> Thanks!


Added.


----------



## Jason Reed

I cannot believe that I'm actually done tagging! Whoa! I've been at this for hours, but I'm finally caught up.
Thanks to everyone who tagged my book. I've just figured out what tags I want though  Liked and re tagged about 10 pages back, that's what I have coming for being away all weekend.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004TAQUA6

I would greatly appreciate it if the following tags are used: adventure, incantations, treachery, ancient evil, breathe fire, razor sharp fangs, kindleboards author, dark fantasy, 99 cents, kindle, action adventure, goodreads author, animal stories, adventure family animals, family

And this is a list of people that I've tagged and retagged and liked:

Sally C
Ricky Sides
Michael Scott Miller
Marian Allen
David Ross Erickson
liam.judge
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake'
mamiller
Amyshojai
Rhynedahll
Barbara Bartholomew
Felix R. Savage
Dara England
Ruth Harris
A. Rosaria
T. K. Bloom
Alan Ryker
AllureVanSanz
Staceywb
Mackenzie Morgan
Grace Elliot
Kavita Nalawde
MoriahJovan
alexisleno
AllureVanSanz
David N. Alderman
Rai Aren
Jowitch21
Carol R
TeresaDAmario
Todd Russell
Ed_ODell
aaronpolson
Jason G. Anderson
JRTomlin
manchi
D.A. Boulter
Andrew Ashling
Paulineh
Lori Devoti
J. Carson Black
williammeikle
Aris Whittier
markarayner
jessicamorse
jesscscott
Karen Fenech
Steve Silkin
kahuna
MoriahJovan
swcleveland
Rai Aren
Mehryinett
Selene Coulter
sibelhodge
Aaron Pogue
KatieKlein
RChaffee
Dara England
Victorine
Douglas E Wright
MJAWare
Steve Vernon
Val2


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Added the new tags, Jason.


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up again, and thanks to all who have tagged my books (linked below).


----------



## Julia March

I would very much appreciate any tagging action you could give my book.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Julia, tagged your book. Welcome to the thread! You might want to add a few more tags, too.


----------



## D.R. Erickson

Tagged:
MrPld
Mooneyham
Sommerland
Ashor
WriterGurl
Wright
Astor
Ware
Vernon
Girl21 (catchy title award)
Royston
March

Tagging>working


----------



## Rhynedahll

Early Afternoon Tagathon:

Aynoit Ashor x1
Megan Sarah Jones, one new to me
Elie Peterson
Eva Arlington
Jo Royston

Also, some books that I had already tagged had new tags, got those


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Tagged 

Mr Reed 

And tagged Julie. Threw in a 99 cent tag for ya. Looked a little bare over there.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Just tagged:

MJAWare
girl21
Jason Reed
Julia March

Aynoit, I couldn't find a place to tag your new book. Must be an Amazon glitch - I'll try again later.

Thanks to everyone who has tagged back! For newcomers, my book is here: http://www.amazon.com/Accomplished-in-Murder-ebook/dp/B004SUOZTA

Thanks!


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham

Holy crap, but this thread moves fast! I had to go back quite a few pages just to see what all instructions and guidance anyone had given me since I posted my question.

I got knocked offline yesterday by a power outage from storms, very soon after asking my tagging question (I live in east Tennessee, and we had a lot more storm activity than usual yesterday and last night; I stay off my PC during storms, since I can't afford to replace a fried machine).

So anyway, I'm just now getting started tagging. Apparently we can only add 15 tags, so I guess I copy/paste just the first 15, if a book has more than that(?).

I've actually got one more book on Amazon than shows up in my signature (couldn't fit them all in the sig space available). The full list of links (with descriptions) is:

Sirens is a young adult supercar action/adventure book, which is also pretty heavy on the romance (teen romance), including a coming of age story.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0043M6JEM

Necessary Ends is the second book in the supercar series (and also young adult), focusing more on action/adventure (but also includes a lot of technical detail about the supercar itself).
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0046REJQE

Deep in the Throat of Texas is about the working college summer vacation from hell, for the supercar driver, with a tornado encounter, major road war battle with a maniacal cop, and finally just a taste of heaven, in a love affair with one unforgettable woman-- which then turns tragic.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0049U486E

Driving Needs is heavy on the action, including a firefight with a suicidal college military instructor, a high speed audition for a smuggling gang, accidental involvement in a family feud shootout in Kentucky, and a thrilling, one of a kind pursuit of a street car, by four wheel drives and motorcycles through a rugged mountain wilderness.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004CYESA8

Dark Horse is a technical reference manual detailing the design and construction of the supercar driven in all the previously listed books.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004OL2XQU

A Shock to the System is a time-traveling science fiction novel.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004LGS7M2

Meeting of the Minds is the second book in the time-traveling science fiction series, and includes maybe the ultimate in geek romance.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004MDLS8Y

(hopefully I have presented the links properly for the forum)

I'll try to report back after I get my first tagging on others' books done, with a progress report (and so someone can give me a course correction if necessary; this is my first time in the tagging process thread).

Tally ho! (and thanks, everyone!)


----------



## A. Rosaria

Caught up.


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up (again).  Thanks!


----------



## RachelAstor

Yes! Caught up since my last post.

If you guys don't mind, my new book _Bridesmaid Lotto _ was just released and could use some taggage.

My preferred tags would be:

Contemporary Romance, Chick Lit, Bridesmaid, Bride, Bridesmaid gift, Wedding, Beach Read, 99 cent kindle, movie star, paparazzi, diary, disaster

And _Sisterhood of Murder _ already has several tags you can use as well.

Both books are linked in my sig line.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## valeriec80

Caught up.


----------



## J. Carson Black

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Added.


Thank you, Gertie! I've read that some bestseller lists are easier to get on than others. Mystery/thriller is a huge category, but police procedural is smaller and easy to get on. And since I have a female homicide detective, why not?


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged--

girl21  no tags showed (on Safari)
Julia March
RachelA  new one

all caught up.  thanks for the tags back.


----------



## NotActive

content


----------



## Amyshojai

I'd missed yours before but got all 6 of Matthew Grant's books. All caught up.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome newcomers to the thread. I tagged your books.  

I also tagged new releases for some folks. Congratulations.

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged it. Congratulations on the new paperback version.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged the new releases. Good luck.

Welcome to the newcomers. Had a problem with tagging a couple of books because of glitches in the Amazon system. I marked them down and will try again later.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're ten pages behind.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham

Whew! I'm too pooped to go back and find out the name of the person who first answered my tagging question many pages back. But either my internet connection is lots slower than their's, or Amazon was just extra glitchy today, because there was no way I could do 6-7 pages worth of book tagging in 15 minutes like they said they could! Yikes! Ha, ha.

I'm a tagging newbie, so I got better at it as I went along. Today I tagged (or attempted to tag) the following Kindleboards' members' books (more info in observations):

Staceywb
Amyshojai
Mackenzie Morgan
Felix R. Savage
Grace Elliot
Rhynedahll
Ricky Sides
Kavita Nalawde
MoriahJovan
alexisleno
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake'
AllureVanSanz
David N. Alderman
Rai Aren
Carol R
TeresaDAmario
Todd Russell
Ed_ODell
aaronpolson
Jason G. Anderson
JRTomlin
manchi
A. Rosaria
D.A. Boulter
Andrew Ashling
liam.judge
David Ross Erickson
Paulineh
Marian Allen
Ruth Harris

Some tagging observations from a newbie:

Amazon seems to be incredibly glitchy at times in regards to tagging. Sometimes you might have to reload a page as many as four times to even get the tagging option to appear at all. And when it does appear, although at times you can do a simple copy/paste like I was originally advised, nearly 40% of the time that won't work, and Amazon will report that the tag save failed. In that case you have to try all sorts of different things to get the tagging to work-- sometimes it'll take 4 or 5 different actions to get through. 

At various times I found these actions to resolve the problem: clicking on all the tags individually rather than copying/pasting them all at once; manually clicking inside the tag box after pasting the tags in; cutting and repasting the tags in the edit box; deleting one or more tags from the collection you're trying to save; manually checkmarking the tag folder icons instead of trying to use the edit box; click-closing a page then reloading it again; and finally, clearing out the edit box and randomly selecting with clicks only some (not all) of the tags.

There often seems to be no rhyme or reason to these glitches when you encounter them.

Thanks everyone for tagging my books so far! I will continue tagging more of yours again on my next visit! (it should be easier and faster the second time around, with what I've learned).


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Moonyeham, these glitches have only started happening in the last couple of days. Hopefully, Amazon will fix the problem.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Early evening Tagathon:

Rachel Astor, new paperback

Mathew W. Grant, paperback


----------



## E.J. Stevens

Glitchy Zon today...all caught up!

Thanks for tagging!
From the Shadows
Shadows of Myth and Legend
She Smells the Dead (Spirit Guide #1)
Spirit Storm (Spirit Guide #2)


----------



## Steve Vernon

Mehryinett said:


> Hey Steve, couldn't tag the third book of yours as I couldn't find the page from your signature.
> 
> In other news, I have caught up.


Thanks, Mehryinett!

For some reason the book has disappeared from Amazon. I've e-mailled my publisher. Hopefully, it's just a minor glitch.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Alright, as of now I am all caught up.  

Thanks for all the tag backs.

Danielle


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Bianca - Rosemary Entwined
MJA Ware - The Little Wooden Chair
Steve - Nothing to Lose, Devil Tree, could not find Kindle version of Long Horn, Big Shaggy - tagged paperback version
Aynoit - Sixty-7
Val2 - 25 Delicious Meals - must have missed it earlier, sorry
Eva - Best BJ, My Husband Just Told Me
Jason - Opposable Thumbs - got the new tags
Julia - The Net of the Magician
James - A Shock to the System, Meeting of the Minds - had already tagged the others
Matthew - Secrets of Slater Falls paperback

Thanks for the tags.

A Shot in the Dark 
The Master's Chair Please include "parallel world" and "fantasy" if you can. Thanks again.

Have a nice evening.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged 

Steve Vernon x2 (third link doesn't work for me)


----------



## MJWare

Steve,
there's something weird going on with your link. It didn't work for me 5 minutes ago (404, not found error). But I just retried and it's working now.

Not sure why?


Steve Vernon said:


> Tag my weird west novella Long Horn, Big Shaggy: A Tale of Wild West Terror and Reanimated Buffalo with the following tags.
> 
> horror
> weird west
> western
> zombie
> kindle
> 
> I've also begun tagging the books of the authors on the first page of this thread.
> d*mn, I've got a brand new hobby.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hey gang.

The glitch has been fixed.

Long Horn, Big Shaggy is now back on Amazon. I can see where a lot of you have tagged it already. Many thanks, folks.


----------



## stephaniejenkins

Hi I'm new to the Tag Exchange! 

Today I tagged the books of these members:

Kahuna
MoriahJovan
Felix R. Savage
Rai
dkazemi
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake'
J.R.Mooneyham
Aynoit Ashor
WriterGurl1
RachelAstor
Douglas E Wright
valeriec80
Grace Elliot
RChaffee
E.J. Stevens
Todd Russell
Michael Scott Miller
tjager12
AllureVanSanz
Dara England
Victorine
MJAWare
Ricky Sides
Selene Coulter
Sally C
Mehryinett
Steve Vernon
Val2
Ruth Harris
Jowitch21
J. Carson Black
Jason Reed
Julia March

I'd really appreciate it if you guys could tag my book:

http://www.amazon.com/LURE-Sirens-Call-ebook/dp/B004UGN1NS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302056789&sr=1-1

young adult, romance, fantasy, teen, paranormal romance, kindle, urban fantasy, greek mythology

Thanks so much!


----------



## JM Gellene

Meikle	The Invasion
Meikle	The Valley
Meikle	Island Life
Meikle	Mostly Human
Meikle	Abominable
Meikle	Berserker
Meikle	Crustaceans 
Meikle	Eldren: The Book of the Dark
Meikle	Carnacki: Heaven and Hell
Meikle	The Road Hole Bunker Mystery
Meikle	Watchers: The Coming of the King[Paperback]
Meikle	The Midnight Eye Files: The Amulet [Paperback]
Meikle	The Concordances of the Red Serpent 
Meikle	GENERATIONS 
Meikle	Watchers: Culloden! [Paperback]
Meikle	The Haunting of Esther Cox
Meikle	The Sleeping God
Meikle	The Midnight Eye Files: The Skin Game
Meikle	Darkness Follows
Meikle	The Midnight Eye Files: The Sirens 
Meikle	Chronicles of Augustus Seton
Meikle	Watchers: The Battle for the Throne
Meikle	Brotherhood of the Thorns
Meikle	Variations on a Theme
Meikle	Ghost Writer
Meikle	The Auld Mither
Meikle	Whispers From The Darkside
Meikle	The Copycat Murders
Meikle	The Midnight Eye Files: The Skin Game [Paperback]
Meikle	Cold As Death
Meikle	The Watchers Omnibus
Meikle	The Johnson Amulet and Other Scottish Terrors [Mass Market Paperback]
Meikle	The Midnight Eye Files: The Sirens [Paperback]
Meikle	Eldren: The Book of the Dark [Paperback]

William, please let me know if I missed any.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up again.

Welcome to the newcomers.

Re: glitches.  Think they're importing them from the UK, which has a surplus at the moment?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sjenkins said:


> Hi I'm new to the Tag Exchange!
> 
> I'd really appreciate it if you guys could tag my book:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/LURE-Sirens-Call-ebook/dp/B004UGN1NS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302056789&sr=1-1
> 
> young adult, romance, fantasy, teen, paranormal romance, kindle, urban fantasy, greek mythology
> 
> Thanks so much!


Got you tagged. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Talia Jager

All caught up.


----------



## 28612

Been gone nearly a month surrounding a death in the family.

Went back 10 pages to catch up. Boy, oh boy, was I glad to see a few familiar faces 

Tagged:
Alexis add 1 didn't have previously
Brant x2
Marian A x4
James T
Allure x2
Rai x2
Josh
A. Rosaria
J. Carson x6
Sally C x3
Michael Scott
David Ross x2
Barbara B x4
Felix x3
Dara
Ruth H - Last Romantics (new since I was here) - I voted down recently added "spam"
Steve T - added a couple tags since last time
T.K.
Alan R x2
Stacey W 2 add books
Mackenzie - requested added tags
Grace x2
Kavita
Moriah x2
Todd R
J.R.'s pb
Pauline H
Ted W
Aris - 1 previously missed
Mark A. Rayner
Jessica x2
Jess C x2
Danielle
Mehry x3
Selene x4
Mark L
Elita x2 (couldn't get "Boyfriend" to load as an Amazon page)
Aaron Pogue x2
Aaron Polson's new one - congrats!
Bianca
Aynoit
Heidi H x2
Rachel A x2
Douglas E
Valerie x9
Katie - 1 I didn't have
MJA's new one - congrats!
Sally C - pb
Steve V x3
Aynoit's new one
Megan x3
Girl21 x2
Jo R - 1 I didn't have
Jason R
Julia M
James M x7
Matthew x6 + pb
Stephanie
Joseph G

My tags:
WIDOW WOMAN
http://www.amazon.com/Widow-Woman-ebook/dp/B00457VKIK

Any down votes on "contemporary" and "contemporary romance" much appreciated

Preferred tags:
western historical romance, romance, historical romance, fiction, western, relationships, ranch, 1880s, 19th century, wyoming, kindle, cowboy, cowboys, backlist ebooks, kindle authors

The rest of these are contemporaries:

http://www.amazon.com/Principal-Love-Seasons-Small-ebook/dp/B004C44NOY

http://www.amazon.com/Almost-Bride-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58Z2

http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00457VKIA

http://www.amazon.com/The-Games-ebook/dp/B004BSH1TU

http://www.amazon.com/Rodeo-Nights-ebook/dp/B004CFBIO6

http://www.amazon.com/Not-a-Family-Man-ebook/dp/B004BDOVZW

http://www.amazon.com/Hoops-ebook/dp/B004CFBIPK

http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004BDP94E

http://www.amazon.com/Found-Groom-Place-Called-ebook/dp/B00457VKJY

http://www.amazon.com/Match-Made-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58V6

http://www.amazon.com/A-New-World-ebook/dp/B004DL0LDS

http://www.amazon.com/Heart-Remembers-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58U2

http://www.amazon.com/Rancher-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004BDOTYU

http://www.amazon.com/Prelude-Wedding-ebook/dp/B0044XUZ72

http://www.amazon.com/Wedding-Party-ebook/dp/B004K1FICU

http://www.amazon.com/Gradys-Wedding-ebook/dp/B004K1FIB6

Thanks for tag-backs!


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Tagged:

Started with Mr. Grants new paperback and tagged all the way through to Patricia's list. Phew! LOL I hope one day my list looks like that.

Thanks for the tags everyone!

Mine are in my signature. I'll check back soon.


----------



## HeidiHall

All caught up! Have a great night everyone 

Thanks for the tags back!!!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Patricia,

I'm sorry to hear about the death in the family.


Sjenkins,

Welcome to the thread. Thanks for the tags. I tagged your book.

Amazon must have fixed the tagging glitch. Tagging seems quite easy today. I'm now caught up to this point.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

All caught up.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Early morning tagathon:

Steve Vernon, new one

Stephanie Jenkins, welcome to the thread!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

checked Jason Reed: added the new tags
new for me today:
Julia March
Matthew W. Grant: paperback
Stephanie Jenkins 
Caught up.


----------



## D.R. Erickson

Tagged all the new guys.


----------



## mamiller

Got you, Stephanie. The book sounds great! 

Tagged up now!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up this morning.


----------



## Marian Allen

Caught up this morning. Happy middle-of-the-week! 

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Condolences, Patricia, and welcome back.

Still caught up.


----------



## Maurice X. Alvarez

The Trouble With Thieves - paperback

Thanks for tagging.

Whew! I thought I'd catch up to the list 3 weeks ago. Still catching up! In the 400s, so not too far off now.


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!
Lori


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up for today. Thanks for all the tags folks


----------



## Raydad

All caught up. Tagged these new ones:

Julia March 
sjenkins


----------



## Amyshojai

Got Maurice's paperback, all caught up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up.

For the newcomers, we suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're ten pages behind.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## JM Gellene

Alderman	4
Alvarez	1
Boulter	4
Buhl	5
Chambers	7
Clements	3
Coulter	1
Erickson	2
Fenech	4
Hall	2
Leno	2
McLinn	16
Miller	4
Nalawde	1
Poetl	2
Rich	1
Royston	2
Russell	1
Sasieta	1
Van Sanz	3


----------



## EGranfors

Beginning tagging today.

Here's my hope for tags: coming-of-age, multicultural, Hispanic, teaching, book club reads

Here's my amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/Some-Rivers-End-Day-Dead/dp/1453801901/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1302193181&sr=1-1


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

girl21
Jason Reed
Julia March
RachelAstor (new book)
J.R.Mooneyham "Meeting of the Minds" (i have the others tagged also)
Matthew W. Grant (paperback book)
sjenkins
Maurice X. Alvarez
EGranfors


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Phew! Just Tagged:

JR Mooneyham -- x6
Bianca Sommerland
Aynoit Ashor -- x2
Writer Gurl -- x2
Rachel Astor -- x2
Douglas E Wright
MJA Ware
Sally C
Steven Vernon -- x3
Val2
Girl21 -- x2
Jason Reed
Julia March
Matthew W. Grant
S Jenkins
Maurice X Alvarez
E Granfors

------
Mine for the new people:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught the new ones (to me) since last time.

Thanks for the tags, folks--the covers below link to my books.


----------



## E.J. Stevens

All caught up. 

Thanks for the tag backs!
From the Shadows
Shadows of Myth and Legend
She Smells the Dead (Spirit Guide #1)
Spirit Storm (Spirit Guide #2)[/url


----------



## A. Rosaria

All caught up.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up--welcome to new taggers and books! Return tags appreciated, especially for the print version of "cutting edge"


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Caught up again. Just tagged:

J.R. Moneyham - like the _Necessary Ends _ cover, by the way
RachelAstor
Sjenkins - Adore the _Lure_ cover!
Patricia McLinn - So sorry for your loss Patricia
Maurice X. Alvarez
EGranfors

Thanks to everyone who has tagged back! For newcomers, my book is here: http://www.amazon.com/Accomplished-in-Murder-ebook/dp/B004SUOZTA


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged--
Matthew ppb
SJenkins
PatriciaMcLinn--my sympathy & sincere condolences...thanks for the heads up and the down vote
MXAlverez
EGranfors

Thanks for the tags back & please vote down the spam tag on The Last Romantics...aargh, who the h*ll would do that??

all caught up


----------



## RachelAstor

Caught up - thanks for the tags guys!


----------



## dlanzarotta

Catching up.   Please tag my most recent release, Divine Ashes, and the others if you haven't already.

Thank you!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got "Divine Ashes" contrats on the new release!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up.

Good luck with the new releases. Down with "spam" tags!

Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're ten pages behind.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Felix R. Savage

Here we go, here we go, here we go...

Tagged today: 

Steve Vernon
EJ Stevens
S Jenkins
MJA Ware
JM Gellene
DA Boulter
T Jager
Doomed Muse
Patricia McLinn
Lori Devoti
MG Scarsbrook
Ruth Harris
Rachel Astor
D Lanzarotta

Could not tag:
Maurice Alvarez (glitch where "tt" does not work and no tags are visible)
Randy Wise (ditto)
E Granfors (ditto)

Why does this happen

Thanks for the tags, everyone who's tagged me back! For newcomers, my links are in my signature.


----------



## valeriec80

Caught up again.


----------



## Alan Ryker

Caught up from my last post on page 518. Thanks for the tags yo.


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Bellet x 5
Gransfor

And...crap I didn't write the name down for the other 3 books.. but I Am all caught up. 

My books are in my sig!

Thanks


----------



## Todd Russell

All caught up.

MJAWare x4 (includes The Little Wooden Chair)
Sally C (Bound to Love paperback)
Steve Vernon x3 (and marked Nothing To Lose as 'to read' on Goodreads)
Aynoit Ashor
Jason Reed (with tags requested)
Julia March
J.R.Mooneyham (tagged one missing from sig: Meeting of the Minds)
Matthew W. Grant (paperback tagged you requested, others already done)
sjenkins 
Patricia McLinn x17 (my condolences on death in family)
Doomed Muse x5
mamiller (was missing one for some reason)
dlanzarotta x3

Mental Shrillness Amazon US | Amazon UK

TAGS (fast method: hit 'tt' on keyboard and copy/paste tags below)
twist ending, horror, horror collection, short stories, gory, twilight zone, mental illness, scary, terror, blood, death, madness, nightmare, horror author, eerie

Thank you everybody!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham

I tagged all the books of these Kindleboards' members today:

Sally C
Lori Devoti
J. Carson Black
williammeikle (holy crap, 35 books!?) 
Ted Wenskus
Aris Whittier
BRWoods
markarayner
jessicamorse
jesscscott
Karen Fenech
Steve Silkin
kahuna
MoriahJovan again (she added more working links)
Felix R. Savage had a new one, but gave a UK URL, so I had to manually get a US URL to tag it
swcleveland
Dara England
dkazemi
Mehryinett
Selene Coulter
Atmcbom
MrPLD
sibelhodge
Aaron Pogue
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
M. G. Scarsbrook
T. K. Bloom
BiancaSommerland
Aynoit Ashor
WriterGurl1
RachelAstor
Douglas E Wright (I actually created his first ever set of tags for the book Breathing in the Past)
valeriec80
KatieKlein
RChaffee
E.J. Stevens
Michael Scott Miller
tjager12
Victorine
MJAWare
Sally C (paperback version)
Steve Vernon
Aynoit Ashor (new book)
Val2
girl21
Jowitch21
Raydad
Jason Reed
Julia March
Matthew W. Grant
sjenkins
JM Gellene
Patricia McLinn (17 books here!)
Doomed Muse
mamiller
Maurice X. Alvarez
EGranfors
dlanzarotta
Alan Ryker

Amazon wasn't as bad today as yesterday, but it was still sometimes glitchy.

Thanks for the cover compliment, Dara England! Note that my car in the events described by the books was a Ford Mustang; hence the symbolism.

Thanks everyone for tagging my books! For newcomers to the thread, my full list is:

Sirens http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0043M6JEM

Necessary Ends http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0046REJQE

Deep in the Throat of Texas http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0049U486E

Driving Needs http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004CYESA8

Dark Horse http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004OL2XQU

A Shock to the System http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004LGS7M2

Meeting of the minds http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004MDLS8Y


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good early evening!

Tagged:

Maurice X. Alvarez, Welcome to the thread!

Daniele Lanzarotta, new one, Congratulations!

Eileen Clemens Granfors, Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Felix R. Savage

J.R.Mooneyham said:


> Felix R. Savage had a new one, but gave a UK URL, so I had to manually get a US URL to tag it


Y'know, JR, I think that must have been a glitch. All my links go to Amazon.com when I click on them...

Tagged yours!


----------



## dlanzarotta

Amyshojai said:


> Got "Divine Ashes" contrats on the new release!


Thank you!


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*:

JM Gellene
smiley396
Arthur Slade (new one)
Mica Jade (new one)
Matthew W. Grant (Kindle + print where possible)
Marian Allen
Sally C (Kindle + print where possible)
Michael Scott Miller (Kindle + print)
Alan Ryker (new one)
ed_marrow
Andrew Neudecker (Kindle + print)
tightwadpress
AllureVanSanz
Rai Aren
Josh_Stallings (Kindle + print-added some tags for print based on Kindle tags)
A. Rosaria
Felix R. Savage
MoriahJovan (Kindle + print where possible)
alexisleno (newer one)
BRWoods
jesscscott (newer one)
dkazemi
MrPLD (new one)
BiancaSommerland (Kindle)
Aynoit Ashor (Kindle + print)
RachelAstor
Douglas E Wright
WriterGurl1 (Kindle + print where possible)
MJAWare (new one)
Steve Vernon (Kindle + print where possible)
Julia March
J.R.Mooneyham
sjenkins
Maurice X Alverez (newer print edition)
EGranfors (Kindle + print)

All caught up  
If you haven't yet, please tag Flank Hawk  (Kindle + print)
See signature below.


----------



## dlanzarotta

Rhynedahll said:


> ...
> 
> Daniele Lanzarotta, new one, Congratulations!
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Sally C

Phew! All caught up...
girl 21, couldnt get tags on Husband..divorce book.
Patricia McLinn, sorry to hear of death in the family. Fabulous list, you've been busy! Tagged all except for 'A stranger' and 'prelude' books, didn't get any tabs up.
MG Scarsbook, I realised I hadn't got all of yours, missed some paperbacks, now all done.
Thanks for all the tags, appreciate it!


----------



## NotActive

content


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Okay, folks, I should've hopped on the wagon a while ago, but, well, here I am!

Anyway, here are my books:

Season Of The Harvest
In Her Name (Omnibus)
In Her Name: First Contact
In Her Name: Legend Of The Sword

Those are the main ones. If you feel so inclined, I'd also greatly appreciate any tags folks would like to add to these:

In Her Name: Empire
In Her Name: Confederation
In Her Name: Final Battle

I'll go back and start working my way through the last several pages and then try to keep up with new ones as best I can... 

Muchos gracias!!


----------



## Karen Fenech

New for me today, I tagged:

Douglas Wright - Breathing In the Past (had already tagged Boogaloos)

MJA Ware - new one

Sally Clements - paperback edition now as well

Aynoit Ashor - new novella now as well

Val 2 - had already tagged your books but found some new tags and have now also tagged those

Elle Peterson/Eva Arlington

Jason Reed - tagged your new tags as well

Julia March

James Mooneyham

Mathew Grant - now also paperback edition

Steve Vernon

Stephanie Jenkins

Maurice Alvarez

E Granfors

Danielle Lanzarotta - new one

Pat - so sorry about the death in your family.

Thank you for tagging my books in return.  I appreciate it.  Thank you all who have already tagged my books.

Karen


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Hey, Mike, glad you joined us. There were a couple of yours I hadn't tagged but I'm all caught up with you now.

In case you don't know, on the product page press tt and a window will pop up. Block the tags underneath, drag and drop them into the window and save. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

We've had some problems the last few days and you might have to refresh the screen several times before the tags will appear.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged.   Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Aha! Okay, I see whatcha mean. Okay, will do that from now on! 



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Hey, Mike, glad you joined us. There were a couple of yours I hadn't tagged but I'm all caught up with you now.
> 
> In case you don't know, on the product page press tt and a window will pop up. Block the tags underneath, drag and drop them into the window and save. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.
> 
> We've had some problems the last few days and you might have to refresh the screen several times before the tags will appear.


----------



## KatieKlein

All caught up!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged 

Michael R. Hicks x7 Welcome to the thread!


----------



## alexisleno

All up to date. Thanks for all the tags!


----------



## kahuna

All caught up,

My preferred tags:

relationships, love, sexuality, romance, erotica, psychology, self help, spirituality, passion, erotic, sensual, lovers, health

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## David N. Alderman

Fell behind by a couple days, but I'm back on track now. All caught up!


----------



## HeidiHall

Caught up...

Thanks for the tags back!


----------



## Patty Jansen

Can I take part? I'll start tagging now.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread.   I tagged your books. 

We suggest you just go back 6 pages and tag forward from there. You'll soon tag all the active taggers.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Rhynedahll

Patty Jansen said:


> Can I take part? I'll start tagging now.


Tagged both. Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

All caught up. Welcome to all the newcomers!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me today:
Maurice X. Alvarez
EGranfors 
dlanzarotta: new one 
Michael R. Hicks: all
Patty Jansen: both

Caught up.


----------



## Atmcbom

Thanks for all the tags guys!


----------



## Marian Allen

All caught up, this Thursday morning.

Here are my books and preferred tags, for anyone who would be so kind as to oblige.

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA


----------



## mamiller

Mark S. LaMaster is new for me.  Caught up with everyone else.

Happy Thursday, and thank you for your tags!


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged--

Patty Jansen

Welcome!  & thanks for the tags back.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Steve - Long Horn, Big Shaggy - Kindle
Stephanie - Lure
Maurice - The Trouble With Thieves - paperback
Eileen - Some Rivers End on the Day of the Dead
Daniele - Divine Ashes
Michael - Seasons of the Harvest, In Her Name: Omnibus, First Contact, Legend of the Sword, Empire, Confederation, Final Battle
Patty - The Far Horizon, His Name in Lights

Thanks for the tags. Links are in my sig.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!
I heard a rumor that Amazon was doing away with tags, at least in the U.K. Anyone know if that is true?
Lori


----------



## Grace Elliot

Yeah! All caught up. Hello to the newbies.
Here are my links:

US link:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1

Many thanks, Grace x


----------



## Talia Jager

Caught up.
Thanks


----------



## Jack Wallen

Wow, I totally have been missing the boat on tagging. If anyone would please help me out with tagging A Blade Away http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B002NPBSME I will gladly reciprocate. Thank you all.

Jack


----------



## D.R. Erickson

All caught up. Thanks for the tags!

Jack Wallen: a couple of your book links aren't working. I tagged your other two books though.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

dlanzarotta (latest book)
Michael R. Hicks
Patty Jansen
Jack Wallen


----------



## Jack Wallen

David Ross Erickson said:


> All caught up. Thanks for the tags!
> 
> Jack Wallen: a couple of your book links aren't working. I tagged your other two books though.


Thank you for reminding me. I needed to change my sig since I pulled all of my books and finally was able to add one of them.


----------



## J. Carson Black

Missed one day and am I ever behind!  Tagged:
J.R. Mooneyham - all
Daniele Lanzarotta X2
Matthew W. Grant
Patty Jansen
Michael Hicks X 2
Mackenszie Morgan X2 (again)
Jack Wallen, A Blade Away

Have to go back a few pages to see what newbies I've missed!

Thanks everyone for tagging me.  Please, if you tag THE SHOP, add "police procedural" or agree with that tag.


----------



## Jason Reed

Caught up on tagging again. Thanks to everyone who's tagged and liked me!


----------



## Raydad

les tags du jour:

dkazemi 
J.R.Mooneyham


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lori, where did you hear about Amazon eliminating tags in the UK?

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're ten pages behind.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## A. Rosaria

And caught up again


----------



## deanfromaustralia

I'm noticing I huge jump in my tag count. Thanks guys very much for going the tag on me.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Jack Wallen said:


> Wow, I totally have been missing the boat on tagging. If anyone would please help me out with tagging A Blade Away http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B002NPBSME I will gladly reciprocate. Thank you all.
> 
> Jack


Got it! Welcome to the thread!


----------



## valeriec80

Caught up.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with:

DLanzarotta
Sally C -- extra one
Michael R Hicks -- x7
Patty Jansen -- x2
Jack Wallen


----------



## Selene Coulter

Caught up with all the new ones.
Look great.


----------



## RachelAstor

Thanks for the tags guys!  All caught up!


----------



## Kris Bock

I am just joining this thread. Lots of interesting sounding books here! I have tagged the last few pages. I'll keep working but I need to take breaks or my wrists hurt from all this clicking.

Tags for my book Rattled (click on the book cover below for the link) with: Romantic, suspense, romantic suspense, adventure, mystery, thriller, action, love story, friendship, desert, Southwest, drama, contemporary romance

Tags for The Eyes of Pharaoh are: Egypt, historical, historical fiction, children s books, mystery, adventure, ancient egypt, ancient civilizations, pharaoh, homeschooling, upper elementary, suspense, thriller, juvenile fiction, history curriculum

Those are my two new books, though of course I don't mind if you agree with tags on the other ones as well.


----------



## MSTHRILLER

I'm adding mine for tagging:

Burn Out

Tagged everyone else.


----------



## Kavita Nalawde

MoriahJovan
New for me. All done now.

BiancaSommerland
Aynoit Ashor
WriterGurl1
Douglas E Wright
Jason Reed
EGranfors
dlanzarotta
Michael R. Hicks
Kris Bock
MSTHRILLER


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

Chris, I didn't think you'd want me to tag "bad history" on The Well of Sacrifice."

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're ten pages behind.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## JenniJames

I did it!  I did it!  
I caught up!!!!

YAY!  Lol!


----------



## JRTomlin

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers and congrats to the "oldcomers" with new books.

Tagged: 
Aynoit Ashor
girl21 X2
J. Carson Black - added police procedural
Jason Reed
Julia March
J.R.Mooneyham - think I have all yours tagged now
RachelAstor - new one
Matthew W. Grant X7
Steve Vernon X3
Sjenkins
Patricia McLinn - welcome back. Had some of yours but not others. 
EGranfors
Dlanzarotta - Divine Ashes
Michael R. Hicks - Got your main ones. Tags wouldn't come up for me on the others.
Jack Wallen
MSTHRILLER

I'm temporarily pulling one of my novels so I removed it from my sig. Please tag my historical novel in my sig.

Preferred tags: Scottish history, Scottish independence, historical fiction, Scotland, Robert Bruce, William Wallace, historical, knights, medieval

Thanks for the tags and have a great day.


----------



## SebastianDark

newbie to the thread. hello!

added tags to books on last 6 pages. Would like to include my book:

The Targets

*three tags:* thriller, horror, police procedural


----------



## Gertie Kindle

SebastianDark said:


> newbie to the thread. hello!
> 
> added tags to books on last 6 pages. Would like to include my book:
> 
> The Targets
> 
> *three tags:* thriller, horror, police procedural


Got you tagged and welcome.

You might want to add a few more descriptive tags. You've got some good genre tags already.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Welcome new authors. I tagged your books.


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Worked my way back this time.

Thanks for the Tags everyone.

Tagged:

The Targets
Burn Out
Patty Jansen x 2
Michael Hicks x 7
Flank Hawk Kindle and Print
Kris Bock x 4
Dean Mayes
Jack Wallen

The link for my books is in my signature. 

See you all next time!
Allure


----------



## Maud Muller

Not caught up yet, but I'm working on it. Sometimes I sign on with an alternative Amazon account so may have double tagged a couple of these since they did seem familiar. Tagged the following authors (at least once): Morse, Harris, Marrow, Clements, Russell, Neudecker, England, Leno, Thompson,Van Sanz, Aren, Stallings, Price, Rosaria, Savage

Tags back appreciated.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi folks!

Tags are acting wonky for me this evening, but I managed to get:

Chris Eboch x4
Traci Hohenstein x1
Sebastian Dark x1


----------



## Amyshojai

Holy cats, a lot of new books to tag in one day! But all caught up, and got 'em all. Congrats on the new books and welcome to the thread.


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged--

Jack Wallen
Kris Bock
TraciH
SebastianD

welcome to the new taggers & thanks for the tags back....all caught up


----------



## Aaron Pogue

Need to ask a favor. Consortium Books (my publishing company) has a new title out this week.

Please tag Colors of Deception (Demons of Saltmarch) with these tags:

Demons, Christianity, young women, Christian universities, faith, Satanism, college life, spiritual warfare, Christian fiction, Christian suspense, Christian horror, good and evil, free will, female protagonists

Here's the lovely cover:


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caught up.


----------



## daveconifer

Tag city, caught up. Thanks!...

Just tagged:

Pogue (new) Dark Van Sanz (3) Jenni James
Hohenstein Mayes Rosaria Bock (4)
Savage (3) Lanzarotta (3) Hall (2) Hicks (7)
Kazemi Alvarez Vernon (3) Granfors
Jenkins Julia March Ashor Peterson/Arlington

Here are my book pages for easy tag access:

http://www.amazon.com/Wrecker-ebook/dp/B004IEA8GK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298606769&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Snodgrass-Vacation-ebook/dp/B002U0KXR8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298606804&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/Man-of-Steel-ebook/dp/B0017DPWO8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/eBully-ebook/dp/B001PBFEL8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Throwback-ebook/dp/B0013HJDNY/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/FireHouse-ebook/dp/B0013GSV9M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Tagged:

dlanzaratta
Michael R. Hicks
Patty Jansen
Jack Wallen
Kris Bock
MSTHRILLER
Aaron Pogue


----------



## T. K. Bloom

Caught up


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up again, g'night folks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sibelhodge said:


> All caught up. Could you tag my new one, please
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Careful-What-Amber-Mystery-ebook/dp/B004VGWJYE/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=digital-text&qid=1302230808&sr=1-10
> 
> Thanks!


Got it, Sibel. Good luck.


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Got your new one, Sibel.

Best cover yet! I don't know what it is, but I'm drawn to it, as I hope others will be.

Best,
AyVee


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up for the evening! Welcome to the newbies and congrats on the new additions.


----------



## Jowitch21

caught up

many thanks & happy tagging


----------



## HeidiHall

Tagged this round 

Jowitch21 x 2
sibelhodge x new one (already tagged the others)
daveconifer x 6
Aaron Pogue x new one (already tagged the others)
Eileen Muller x 2
SebastianDark x 1 (welcome!)
JRTomlin x 1
JenniJames x 1
Kavita Nalawde x 1
MSTHRILLER x 1
Jack Wallen x 1
Jason Reed x 1
deanfromaustralia x 1

*An Unexpected Obsession* preferred tags (to copy and paste&#8230;sure does make it easier!):
romance, humorous romance, celebrity, chick lit, contemporary romance, sexy, gossip, book recommendations, kindle, contemporary, kindle romance, beach read, hot romance, erotic romance, Kindle Romance, Kindle, Arizona, Heidi Hall

*A Dose of Reality* preferred tags:
romantic suspense, romance, contemporary romance, mystery, cozy mystery, heiress, chick-lit, beach read, best sellers, sexy, true love, first crush, kindle, kindle romance, kindle suspense, Caribbean Island, Heidi Hall

Thanks for all the tags back!!! I really see them adding up. This is a great group


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your new release Sibel.   Congratulations.

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Phew. That's a lot of tagging.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

All caught up.


----------



## Val2

Hi there
I just tagged you, thank you in advance.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Early Morning Tagathon:

Courtney Cantrell x1
Sibel Hodge, new one Congratulations!
Sebastian Dark x1 (Sorry I missed it before)


----------



## Patty Jansen

Done the latest ones


----------



## Kelvin

hey, finally caught up...please tag my new book, Fast Forward: Into The Future

Link http://www.amazon.com/Fast-Forward-Into-Future-ebook/dp/B004TTW4RA/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_2


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up.

Here's a list of mine for the newcomers

Generations: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004THZ5GO
Watchers: The Coming of the King : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO5UNC 
Watchers: The Battle For the Throne : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004I1L5BK 
Watchers Culloden! : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004LDLSEY
The Concordances of the Red Serpent : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004INHX96 
Eldren: The Book of the Dark : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HILPPU/
Berserker : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004CRSQSU
The Midnight Eye Files: The Amulet : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0044KMNYI
The Midnight Eye Files: The Sirens : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00472O6PW
The Midnight Eye Files: The Skin Game: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004R9Q7MU
The Invasion : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HS4V8O
The Valley : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HS4UHQ 
Island Life : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003CYKQY6 
Crustaceans : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003LBSJGM
The Road Hole Bunker Mystery : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003CC15OI 
Whispers From the Darkside : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004EYSZCS 
Variations on a Theme : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G8R064 
Carnacki: Heaven and Hell : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0045UA7E0 
Darkness Follows : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0046ZRKP8 
The Chronicles of Augustus Seton : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HS5PLG
The Sleeping God : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004DERGOW 
The Auld Mither : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G8R05U
The Copycat Murders : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HFS6EQ 
Mostly Human (with Lockley, Nicholson and Savile) : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G5Z3DE 
Abominable : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0049P226W 
The Haunting of Esther Cox : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZHVE7S
Brotherhood of the Thorns : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZHVE1E
Cold as Death : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0049U49BI
Ghost Writer : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZHVE5A


----------



## J. Carson Black

SebastianDark said:


> newbie to the thread. hello!
> 
> added tags to books on last 6 pages. Would like to include my book:
> 
> The Targets
> 
> *three tags:* thriller, horror, police procedural


That was fast, Sebastian. Tagged and Liked. The cover really stands out. Sebastian was kind enough to put a promo and first chapter of f THE SHOP at the back of the book. What gracious thing to do.

And thanks, JR for the police procedural boost.

Caught up:
MSTHRILLER
SebastianD
Eileen Muller
JR Tomlin
Dave Conifer
Sibel Hodge
William Meikle X5


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me today:

Jack Wallen
Kris Bock: all four 
MSTHRILLER: 
SebastianDark
Aaron Pogue: new one 
sibelhodge: new one 
Kelvin: can see no tags on the new one


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

J. Carson Black: i added "police procedual" tag to "The Shop" book
Kris Bock
MSTHRILLER
Aaron Pogue (new book)
sibel hodge (new book)

Kelvin: i didn't see any tags for your new book


----------



## Glenn Bullion

Wouldn't mind some tags for Dead Living, recently released, in my signature.  

Man, it's going to be fun playing catch up over the weekend.


----------



## D.R. Erickson

All caught up. 

Kelvin: I didn't see any tags for your book.


----------



## Patty Jansen

done


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up except for Kelvin. Let us know when you add tags.


----------



## J. Carson Black

Thanks, liam.judge!  I've tagged the rest of the books here after my last post.


----------



## Raydad

All caught up. Tagged these today:

MSTHRILLER 
SebastianDark 
Patty Jansen 
Glenn Bullion


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged:

Kris Bock -- x4
MS Thriller
Sebastian Dark
Aaron Pogue
Sibel Hodge
Glen Bullion

--------------
Mine for any new people:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## RachelAstor

Caught up! Thanks guys!


----------



## Jason Reed

Heh  This actually gets easier when you do it daily 

Caught up!


----------



## Ruth Harris

SebastianD
CourtneyC
Sibel--new one...looks terrific!
Kelvin--you need tags
GlennB

welcome to the new taggers...thanks for the tags back!


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged everything except Kelvin's book. I saw no tags.


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up again--with the books I could tag.  

Thanks for tagging mine (in the signature below):


----------



## Mrs.Smith

Hi, I'm new here and I see that I've got A LOT of work to do to even think of catching up. Holy cow!
But if those of you who are 'caught up' can tag my book? I'd be grateful!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004D9FF54

By the way, how long should this marathon of tagging take? Are we talking hours, days? Will my finger or mouse survive?

Thanks again!
Melissa


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

Welcome to the thread. I tagged your book.

We suggest you go back 6 pages and tag forward from there. You'll soon have all the active taggers tagged.


----------



## valeriec80

I also couldn't find any tags for Kelvin.

But everything is else is tagged.


----------



## Mrs.Smith

Thanks so much for cutting that humongous list down to a more manageable size! I was truly in fear for my finger! I'll start the tagging right now! And thanks for the start!

Melissa


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Mrs.Smith said:


> Hi, I'm new here and I see that I've got A LOT of work to do to even think of catching up. Holy cow!
> But if those of you who are 'caught up' can tag my book? I'd be grateful!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004D9FF54
> 
> By the way, how long should this marathon of tagging take? Are we talking hours, days? Will my finger or mouse survive?
> 
> Thanks again!
> Melissa


You're tagged and welcome.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're ten pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and your done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Mrs.Smith

OMG! That was insanely easy! Thanks for the tip!

Also if you could tag the 'young adult' that would be great!


----------



## Beatriz

DonnaFaz said:


> I've recently discovered how important tagging is in product placement and I am looking for authors who would be willing to tag my book, The Merry-Go-Round. Here's a link --> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002ZNJL78
> 
> I would be happy to reciprocate on both electronic and print books. I've read that the choice of tags is important. Amazon allows each tagger 15 tags per product. I would prefer the use of: romance, chick lit, women's fiction, fiction, contemporary romance...or you could just check the boxes of the tags I already have. Let me know which tags you'd like for me to use when I tag your book!
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Modified to add: *New to the thread? Jump to page 326 where David has compiled a list of authors/books you should tag...then move forward reading/tagging the posts/books from pg 326 onward...then add your book to the thread, and check in often to tag any new comers.*
> 
> ~Donna~


 I tagged you Donna. When you tag my book use "Adventure" "Memoir" "Non Fiction" Thanks.


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged Melissa & Beatrice B

Welcome to new taggers & thanks much for the tags back.

all caught up


----------



## Karen Fenech

New for me today, I tagged:

Michael Hicks

Patty Jansen

Jack Wallen

Kris Bock

Traci Hohenstein (MSThriller)

Sebastian Dark

Aaron Pogue - new one

Sibel Hodge - new one

Glenn Bullion - new one

Melissa Smith

Beatrice Brusic

Kelvin - couldn't see any tags.  I'll check back.

Thank you for also tagging my books.  I greatly appreciate it.  Thanks to all who have already tagged my books.


----------



## JD Rhoades

Okay, I'll give it a try-tagged: 

aaronpolson
amyshojai
Julia Marsh
David Ross Erickson
Rhynedahll
Allure van Sanz
Dara England 
J.R. Mooneyham
A. Rosaria 
Rachel Astor
valeriec80
J. Carson Black 
Matthew W. Grant
Ricky Sides 
Gertie Kindle aka Margaret Lake 
E.J. Stevens
Steve Vernon
Danielle Kazemi
Mackenzie Morgan
MJA Ware
sjenkins
JM Gellene

More later...gotta go.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Sly...I was looking for this thread all over and it was bumped forward while I kept searching backwards. LOL I should be all caught up. Happy weekend everyone.

No tags for your three middle books JD Rhoades.

Danielle


----------



## Steve Vernon

Jason G. Anderson said:


> All caught up.


I caught you Jason, tagged and bagged. I don't know how I am ever going to catch up with all of you fine folk but I will keep tagging away.


----------



## JD Rhoades

Newly tagged: 

Karen Fenech
Ruth Harris 
Beatrice Brusic
Writergrl1
Patty Jansen
Mrs. Smith
Jason Reed 
M.G. Scarsbrook 
Raydad
Glenn Bullion
liam.judge
Andrew Ashling
William Meikle (first five on the list you provided) 
Val2 (in another thread) 

Whew! More later...


----------



## JD Rhoades

dkazemi said:


> Sly...I was looking for this thread all over and it was bumped forward while I kept searching backwards. LOL I should be all caught up. Happy weekend everyone.
> 
> No tags for your three middle books JD Rhoades.
> 
> Danielle


Thanks for the heads up. Should be some now.


----------



## Marian Allen

All caught up again! 

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA


----------



## Ricky Sides

Except for the new author books with no tags I am caught up. Guys, if you let us know when they have tags I'll be happy to go back and tag your books.


----------



## J. Carson Black

Gave you some tags, Dusty - crime fiction and the like.  Police procedural is a bit of a stretch, but bounty hunters do have procedures--close enough for amazon work.


----------



## JD Rhoades

J. Carson Black said:


> Gave you some tags, Dusty - crime fiction and the like. Police procedural is a bit of a stretch, but bounty hunters do have procedures--close enough for amazon work.


 Works for me. Thanks, darlin'.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good evening all!

Welcome to all the new folks!

Tagged:

Melissa Smith x1
Beatrice Brusic x1
J. D. Rhodes x5
Kelvin O'Ralph x1
Glenn Bullion x1

Thanks to everyone who tagged mine!


----------



## Lisa Scott

ok, my newbie colors are showing here  (and I can't read through 536 pages to find the answer.)  Can someone explain what tagging is and why its important?


----------



## Mrs.Smith

Wow, this thread moves fast. I check back three hours later and expect to find maybe three or four to tag. Nope. I find twelve more! I will never get caught up at this rate!

Also can I get 'young adult' tagged. Somehow it's fallen to the wayside.


----------



## Jowitch21

I turn my back for a minute,

Loving this thread if for no other reason than it keeps me out of trouble
catching up fast

Happy tagging


----------



## Rhynedahll

Lisa Scott said:


> ok, my newbie colors are showing here (and I can't read through 536 pages to find the answer.) Can someone explain what tagging is and why its important?


You'll get different answers, but here's mine.

It does not help with searches. For instance, my novels are at the top of the epic fantasy tag category but only showed up in searches for "epic fantasy" when I added "An epic fantasy series" to the title.

However, if you just do an "epic fantasy" search and then click on one of the items, a new section is displayed on that page that shows the top books in that category based on the Recently Popular sort.

"Products tagged with" searches display the books in tag sort order. (clicking on a tag on a book page)

Also, on each tag community page, the top four books are displayed.

Since Amazon's algorithms are proprietary, any other contribution tags might make to promoting a book are still guesswork.


----------



## Lisa Scott

so, other people tag your book, according to the category they think it belongs in, and hopefully the more tags you have the higher you'll show up in these rankings?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lisa Scott said:


> so, other people tag your book, according to the category they think it belongs in, and hopefully the more tags you have the higher you'll show up in these rankings?


Lisa, you set up your own tags. You'll want genre, subgenre and descriptive tags. Let us know when you do that so we can tag you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, J.D. and welcome.

For the newcomers:

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're ten pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Michael Scott Miller

Caught up once again.

Here is my link:

http://www.amazon.com/Ladies-and-Gentlemen-The-Redeemers-ebook/dp/B003ZDO35M

Tags if you'd prefer to copy-and-paste: mainstream fiction, realistic fiction, commercial fiction, contemporary fiction, heartwarming, rock music, music, rock literature, soul, beach reading ,rock novel, human interest, inspirational, indie author, 99 cent

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Tagged a half dozen of yours, Willie!


----------



## jasonmtucker

I did it. I actually caught all the way up… now to stay that way.

Miriam Minger x8
Edward W. Robertson
Dee Ernst
Alan Ryker
Barry Napier x3
Jason Reed
Dean Mayes
Todd Russell
Mehry Inett x3
Hayden Duvall
Jim Chambers
Joseph Gellene
Pamela Kay Noble Brown
Arthur Slade
Matthew W. Grant x6
Mica Jade
Sally Clements x3
Michael Scott Miller
Michael Poeltl x2
J.O. Royston x2
E.R. Marrow
Andrew Neudecker
Allure Van Sanz x2
Rai Aren
John Pearson
Nick Spalding
Josh Stallings
A. Rosaria
Felix R. Savage x3
Steve Thomas
S.M. Benefial
Moriah Jovan x2
Jess C. Scott
Danielle Kazemi
Aaron Polson
J.R. Mooneyham x6
Bianca Sommerland
Aynoit Ashor
Heidi Hall x2
Rachel Astor x2
Douglas E. Wright x2
M.J.A. Ware x3
Steve Vernon x3
Julia March
Stephanie Jenkins
Patricia McLinn
Maurice X. Alvarez
Eileen Granfors
Daniele Lanzarotta x3
Michael R. Hicks x7
Jack Wallen
Chris Eboch x4
Traci Hohenstein
Sebastian Dark
Courtney Cantrell (for Aaron Pogue)
Patty Jansen x2
Kelvin O'Ralph x2
Glenn Bullion x2
Melissa Smith
J.D. Rhodes x5


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Tagged:

kelvin
Mrs. Smith
Beatrice Brusic
JD Rhoades


----------



## kahuna

Mrs. Smith
Patty Jansen
MSTHRILLER
Sebastian Dark
Jack Wallen
deanfrom australia
Kris Bock

I went to your amazon page and tagged you tags. I also hit the "like" buttom at the top of the page by the title and stars.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me:

relationships, love, sexuality, romance, erotica, psychology, self help, spirituality, passion, erotic, sensual, lovers, health

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Todd Russell

Got the following added and welcome to the new folks 

Patty Jansen x2
Kris Bock x4
MSTHRILLER
Kavita Nalawde
SebastianDark 
sibelhodge (your new one)
Glenn Bullion x2
Mrs.Smith 
Beatrice Brusic
JD Rhoades x5

Here's my book if you haven't yet tagged, thank you:

Mental Shrillness Amazon US | Amazon UK
TAGS (hit 'tt' on keyboard and copy/paste below for quickest add)
twist ending, horror, horror collection, short stories, gory, twilight zone, mental illness, scary, terror, blood, death, madness, nightmare, horror author, eerie


----------



## Harris Channing

Had no power most of the week due to bad weather!  My goodness this place was hopping!  All caught up...well, the last six pages.  Whew!  Please tag my books...and if you already have, please note the 'new' book, Speed Trap. It needs some taggin'!

Thanks!


----------



## Angela Carlie

I'm new to all this tagging. I hope I'm doing it right.

I tagged the last page of posts, two each.

Kahuna
Todd Russell
Harris Chaning
Dara England
Jason M Tucker
Steve Vernon
Michael Scott Miller

How many can we tag a day? I'll do more tomorrow.

Here's mine: http://www.amazon.com/Dream-Smashers-ebook/dp/B004TTWQXW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302326428&sr=1-1

Young Adult, Edgy, Contemporary, Family Issues, Ellen Hopkins, Jay Asher, Addiction, First Love, Crank


----------



## HeidiHall

Tagged this round:

Kelvin x 1
Glenn x 2
Mrs. Smith x 1
Beatrice x 1
J.D. Rhodes x 5
Jason Tucker x 1
Harris Channing x 3 (you don't have tags set up for your newest&#8230;what tags do you want listed?)
Angela Carlie x 1 (there's no limit to how many you can tag in a day)

*An Unexpected Obsession* preferred tags (to copy and paste&#8230;sure does make it easier!):
romance, humorous romance, celebrity, chick lit, contemporary romance, sexy, gossip, book recommendations, kindle, contemporary, kindle romance, beach read, hot romance, erotic romance, Kindle Romance, Kindle, Arizona, Heidi Hall

*A Dose of Reality* preferred tags:
romantic suspense, romance, contemporary romance, mystery, cozy mystery, heiress, chick-lit, beach read, best sellers, sexy, true love, first crush, kindle, kindle romance, kindle suspense, Caribbean Island, Heidi Hall

Thanks for all the tags back!!!


----------



## stuartneild

Hi everyone

I go do with a little help tagging my latest

http://www.amazon.com/Horror-Stories-ebook/dp/B004USOLGW/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=books&qid=1302342095&sr=8-11


----------



## aaronpolson

Popped in for some tagging this morning--caught up for now.  

Thanks for the tags.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good morning All!

Tagged:

Angela Carlie x1

Stuart Neild x1

Thanks in advance for tagging mine!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Glenn Bullion
Mrs.Smith
Beatrice Brusic 
JD Rhoades: all 
Angela Carlie 
stuartneild: new one


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

All caught up.


----------



## Marian Allen

Caught up this morning.  Thanks for all the tag love!

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged

Steve Vernon
JDRhodes
Angela Carlie
SNeild

all caught up....welcome to the newcomers & thanks for the tags back


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Angela Carlie said:


> I'm new to all this tagging. I hope I'm doing it right.
> 
> How many can we tag a day? I'll do more tomorrow.
> 
> Here's mine: http://www.amazon.com/Dream-Smashers-ebook/dp/B004TTWQXW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302326428&sr=1-1
> 
> Young Adult, Edgy, Contemporary, Family Issues, Ellen Hopkins, Jay Asher, Addiction, First Love, Crank


Got you tagged and welcome.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're ten pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harris, let us know when your tags show up for the new one. I refreshed the screen several times and they still weren't showing.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I'm caught up for the moment, however, there are still books with no tags that I couldn't tag. I'd like to remind you good folks to post your links again when you've tagged your books. I'd love to tag your books, but this thread moves so fast that I find myself getting confused as to which books had no tags when I visited the product page. 

I'd also like to take a moment to thank you all for tagging my books. Some of them are getting sweet tag counts thanks to your efforts. 

Here is a link to the search page for all my books.

http://www.amazon.com/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Ricky%20Sides

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Jack - A Blade Away
Kris - Rattled, The Eyes of Pharaoh, The Well of Sacrifice, The Ghost on the Stairs
Traci - Burn Out
Sebastian - The Targets
Aaron - Colors of Deception
Sibel - Be Careful What You Wish For
Kelvin - Fast Forward
Glenn - Dead Living
Rachel - Bridesmaid Lotto
Melissa - Cloud Nine
Beatrice - got requested tags
J D Rhoades - Lawyers, Guns, and Money, Storm Surge, The Devil's Right Hand, Good Day in Hell, Safe and Sound
Angela - Dream Smashers
Stuart - Horror Stories

Harris - Speed Trap had no tags. Let us know when you've added some.

Thanks for all the tags. Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Harris Channing

I don't understand why the tags aren't showing up.  Strange.  I tagged it--action, contemporary romance,  erotic romance,
police romance, and suspense.  

Thanks!

H.

Oh, and I'm caught up again...that was sure easier then last night!


----------



## Mehryinett

I'm caught up - six pages but fortunately there are quite a few familiar faces in there 

I have a new e-novella out which is helpfully separate from the rest of the books in my sig and is rather colourful. So I'd be grateful for any tags for the new one too!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your new ones, Harris and Mehry. Good luck.


----------



## Angela Carlie

Good morning! I'm caught up on this page. Thank you!


----------



## Mrs.Smith

At the rate this thread moves I'll be lucky to get caught up and stay there, but I'm working on it. I'm too lazy to list all the ones that I have tagged, but suffice it to say that I'm only about four (maybe a tad more) pages behind this one.

Anyone who has tagged me, a BIG thank you! And I liked the idea of just copying and pasting the tags that I'll also make it easier for those of you helping me out.

romantic, love triangle, love stories, guardian angels, romance, romantic suspense, paranormal romance, angels, awesome read, fantasy romance, supernatural romance, young adult, teen fantasy, ya fiction



Melissa


----------



## JD Rhoades

Newly tagged:

Marian Allen 
jowitch21
Michael Scott Miller
Jason M. Tucker 
Kahuna
Todd Russell
Harris Channing
Angela Carlie
stuart neild
Jason G. Anderson
Mehry Inett

Thanks for all the folks who've tagged me. Unless I specify otherwise I've tagged all yours.


----------



## NotActive

content


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged some new ones today:

Steve Vernon - So sorry, I'd tagged all of your books but missed Nothing To Lose. I have now tagged it as well. 

J D Rhoades

Angela Carlie

Stuart Neild

Mehryinett - new novella

Thanks so much for tagging my books in return.  Thanks everyone who has already tagged my books.

Hope you're all having a great Saturday!

Karen


----------



## Rhynedahll

Mehryinett said:


> I'm caught up - six pages but fortunately there are quite a few familiar faces in there
> 
> I have a new e-novella out which is helpfully separate from the rest of the books in my sig and is rather colourful. So I'd be grateful for any tags for the new one too!


Tagged! Congratulations!


----------



## Selene Coulter

Aaaaalll up to date again.
Some great new covers.

Val -- your prawn dish cover makes me hungry.


----------



## Mehryinett

Rhynedahll said:


> Tagged! Congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Grace Elliot

A good night's tagging and I'm all caught up.
My links are (or click on the cover below.)
US link:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1

Many thanks, Grace x


----------



## Ruth Harris

Mehry your new one...congratulations!

other than that, all caught up....


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Glenn Bullion (new book)
Mrs.Smith
JD Rhoades
Harris Channing (new book)
Angela Carlie
stuartneild (latest book)
Mehryinett (new book)


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Tagged:

Harris Channing
Angela Carlie
stuartneild


----------



## JD Rhoades

Matthew W. Grant said:


> Thanks to everyone who has been tagging.
> 
> For any new people, my signature has six Kindle editions. I just came out with a paperback edition of Secrets Of Slaters Falls:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Secrets-Slaters-Falls-Matthew-Grant/dp/1434873498/ref=tmm_pap_title_0
> 
> love, lust, romance, potboiler, small towns, amazon breakthrough novel awards, scandal, secrets, sex, soap operas, sin, new england, multigenerational, family saga, hypocrisy,
> social issues, murder, mystery, massachusetts, literary fiction, commercial fiction, novel, series, like Grace Metalious, like Peyton Place
> 
> Please tag that one too if you can. Thank you.


Done!


----------



## aaronpolson

Hi, everyone. My publisher (Virtual Tales) went belly-up, so with rights reverted back to me, I've re-released The House Eaters and the new edition needs tagging:

The House Eaters

Thanks!


----------



## William BK.

Hi all, new to this thread.

I went back six pages and tagged all books by these:
Marian Allen
Grace Elliot
Jack Wallen
David Ross Erickson
Margaret Lake
Traci Hohenstein
Sebastian Dark
Courtney Cantrell
Dave Conifer
Sibel Hodge
Kelvin O'Ralph
William Miekle (all 29!!!)
Glenn Bullion
M.G. Scarsbrook
Melissa Smith
Michael Scott Miller
James N. Powell
Todd Russell
Angela Carlie
Heidi Hall
Stuart Neild
Ricky Sides
Mehry Inett
Matthew W. Grant
Aaron Polson

Please tag my new release: http://www.amazon.com/Wars-Gods-Ossian-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B004V9HY14/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1302391596&sr=8-2

Thanks.


----------



## Ed_ODell

Wow!!!

Not only new author, but so many new works from folks that have been on for a while. I think I'm caught up. Now that I have less travel, I can keep up better.

Good luck to everyone, and thanks for your tags!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged The Wars of Gods and Men. Welcome to the thread.

Tagged The House Eaters. Congratulations on regaining your rights.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged the new releases. Good luck.


----------



## Dan Ames

Got this page and the last two...nice covers, folks!


----------



## stephaniejenkins

All caught up from the middle of page 530. 

Thanks so much for the tags, guys!


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up! Thanks for the tags everyone. Man, this post is moving fast. Much easier to keep up when I'm in here every day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Still caught up. Thanks for all the tags, folks.


----------



## T. K. Bloom

Up to date. Thanks for tagging back


----------



## HeidiHall

Tagged this round:

Aaron x 1
William x 1
Grace x 1
Ed x 1
Dani x 1

Sure is easier when you come back every day!!!

*An Unexpected Obsession* preferred tags (to copy and paste&#8230;sure does make it easier!):
romance, humorous romance, celebrity, chick lit, contemporary romance, sexy, gossip, book recommendations, kindle, contemporary, kindle romance, beach read, hot romance, erotic romance, Kindle Romance, Kindle, Arizona, Heidi Hall

*A Dose of Reality* preferred tags:
romantic suspense, romance, contemporary romance, mystery, cozy mystery, heiress, chick-lit, beach read, best sellers, sexy, true love, first crush, kindle, kindle romance, kindle suspense, Caribbean Island, Heidi Hall

Thanks for all the tags back!!!


----------



## Harris Channing

thanks for the tag backs everyone! Caught up!

H.


----------



## KerylR

Caught up to 534.  Hopefully all the way tagged up tomorrow.

'Night all.


----------



## 28612

Thank you for the condolences, Ricky, Gertie, Ruth, Sally C and Karen. Much appreciated.



> tagged all the way through to Patricia's list. Phew! LOL I hope one day my list looks like that.


The catch is, you have to get old, Allure ;-)

Maurice pb
EGranfors
Daniele's new one
Michael R x7
Patty J x2
Jack W
Dean M
Chris/Kris x4
Traci H
Jenni
Sebastian
Aaron Pogue's request
Sibel's new
Kelvin's new
Glenn B x2
Melissa
Beatrice
J.D x5
Harris x4
Angela
Stuart's new
Mehry's new
Aaron Polson's new
William BK
Dani

Thank you for all tags to date and to come! Here's the list:

WIDOW WOMAN
http://www.amazon.com/Widow-Woman-ebook/dp/B00457VKIK

Any down votes on "contemporary" and "contemporary romance" much appreciated

Preferred tags:
western historical romance, romance, historical romance, fiction, western, relationships, ranch, 1880s, 19th century, wyoming, kindle, cowboy, cowboys, backlist ebooks, kindle authors

The rest of these are contemporaries:

http://www.amazon.com/Principal-Love-Seasons-Small-ebook/dp/B004C44NOY

http://www.amazon.com/Wedding-Party-ebook/dp/B004K1FICU

http://www.amazon.com/Gradys-Wedding-ebook/dp/B004K1FIB6

http://www.amazon.com/Almost-Bride-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58Z2

http://www.amazon.com/Prelude-Wedding-ebook/dp/B0044XUZ72

http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00457VKIA

http://www.amazon.com/The-Games-ebook/dp/B004BSH1TU

http://www.amazon.com/Rodeo-Nights-ebook/dp/B004CFBIO6

http://www.amazon.com/Not-a-Family-Man-ebook/dp/B004BDOVZW

http://www.amazon.com/Hoops-ebook/dp/B004CFBIPK

http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004BDP94E

http://www.amazon.com/Found-Groom-Place-Called-ebook/dp/B00457VKJY

http://www.amazon.com/Match-Made-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58V6

http://www.amazon.com/A-New-World-ebook/dp/B004DL0LDS

http://www.amazon.com/Heart-Remembers-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58U2

http://www.amazon.com/Rancher-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004BDOTYU


----------



## MoriahJovan

Hi. I made a mistake (psychologically only!) and started many pages back, so this is all I've accomplished: 

James Powell
Margaret Lake: all books
Nell Gavin
Sharlow: all books
SW Cleveland
Mackenzie Morgan: all books
Ricky Sides: all books
Kavita Nalawde
Alessandra Kelley
David Ross Erickson
Sally Clements: all books
Alexis Leno: 2 books
Michael Scott Miller
Talia Jager: all books
Gregory Bresiger
Maureen A. Miller: all books
Michael Poeltl: all books
Lori Devoti: all books

I think I'll start going backward now and catch all the kind people who tagged me.


----------



## MoriahJovan

On my second book, Stay http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B002WN34WE/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa there are the oddest tags and I have no clue what they're about or why they're there. If people could NOT AGREE with these tags, it'd sure help. These are so out of left field I can't even begin to figure out how they pertain to my book.

chick lit(20)
adventure(19)
animal rights(19)
big cats(19)
alaska(1
arctic(1
charity(1
comics(1
adrianne brennan(14)


----------



## stuartneild

Now up to date with tagging you all.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

MoriahJovan said:


> On my second book, Stay http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B002WN34WE/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa there are the oddest tags and I have no clue what they're about or why they're there. If people could NOT AGREE with these tags, it'd sure help. These are so out of left field I can't even begin to figure out how they pertain to my book.
> 
> chick lit(20)
> adventure(19)
> animal rights(19)
> big cats(19)
> alaska(1
> arctic(1
> charity(1
> comics(1
> adrianne brennan(14)


My best guess is that someone was doing the 'TT' copy and paste routine and when they got to your book they accidentally pasted the tags from the previous book onto your page. People following on just tagged what they saw. I noted the oddness and previously down-tagged most of the ones you mentioned and got the other this time.

And, I'm all caught up again.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

All caught up again.


----------



## Rhynedahll

William BK. said:


> Hi all, new to this thread.
> 
> I went back six pages and tagged all books by these:
> Marian Allen
> Grace Elliot
> Jack Wallen
> David Ross Erickson
> Margaret Lake
> Traci Hohenstein
> Sebastian Dark
> Courtney Cantrell
> Dave Conifer
> Sibel Hodge
> Kelvin O'Ralph
> William Miekle (all 29!!!)
> Glenn Bullion
> M.G. Scarsbrook
> Melissa Smith
> Michael Scott Miller
> James N. Powell
> Todd Russell
> Angela Carlie
> Heidi Hall
> Stuart Neild
> Ricky Sides
> Mehry Inett
> Matthew W. Grant
> Aaron Polson
> 
> Please tag my new release: http://www.amazon.com/Wars-Gods-Ossian-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B004V9HY14/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1302391596&sr=8-2
> 
> Thanks.


Nothing for me? 

Tagged your book!

Thanks for everyone that tagged mine!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Good morning everyone,

Downvoted the requested tags. I'm caught up to this point.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MoriahJovan said:


> On my second book, Stay http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B002WN34WE/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa there are the oddest tags and I have no clue what they're about or why they're there. If people could NOT AGREE with these tags, it'd sure help. These are so out of left field I can't even begin to figure out how they pertain to my book.
> 
> chick lit(20)
> adventure(19)
> animal rights(19)
> big cats(19)
> alaska(1
> arctic(1
> charity(1
> comics(1
> adrianne brennan(14)


Moriah, please list the tags you want so we can copy and paste the correct ones. Thanks.


----------



## Julie Ortolon

I have 3 new contemporary romances up. All current tags look correct, so I don't need anything voted down.

Does anyone know if clicking the Facebook "like" button helps? I've been doing that for friends' ebooks but don't know if it helps or not. If it does, please "like" my ebooks. *G*

Thanks!
Julie Ortolon

Almost Perfect http://www.amazon.com/Almost-Perfect-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004SY9KYG
Just Perfect http://www.amazon.com/Just-Perfect-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004SY9KV4
Too Perfect http://www.amazon.com/Too-Perfect-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004SY61DO


----------



## Mrs.Smith

Holy Hell! With author lists like I'm encountering I'm never gonna get caught up!

One click at a time.... (my poor mouse and finger)

Thanks again for all the tags, I'm so glad I found this thread. All the people here are so kind to come and do this for others. Again I thank any and all who visit my lonely books and give them a boost. BTW I'm still around four pages behind! ohwell. I'm diligently clicking away!

Melissa

romantic, love triangle, love stories, guardian angels, romance, romantic suspense, paranormal romance, angels, awesome read, fantasy romance, supernatural romance, young adult, teen fantasy, ya fiction
prince, heir to throne, young adult sci fi, psychic, paranormal fiction, amnesia, king, paranormal fantasy, paranormal romance, kindle book


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're ten pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## valeriec80

Caught up.

Here's a list of my books for newcomers. Thanks for the tags back! 

Breathless: http://www.amazon.com/Breathless-ebook/dp/B002G99RSO/
Trembling: http://www.amazon.com/Trembling-ebook/dp/B002NKLN2Y/
Tortured: http://www.amazon.com/Tortured-ebook/dp/B002UNN76E/
Stillness: http://www.amazon.com/Stillness-Azazel-Apocalypse-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B0045JK21E/
Little Sister: http://www.amazon.com/Little-Sister-Vampire-Novella-ebook/dp/B004NNV52W/
Invoke: http://www.amazon.com/Invoke-ebook/dp/B004Q7CH86/
Brighter: http://www.amazon.com/Brighter-ebook/dp/B004N62ORY/
Mischief: http://www.amazon.com/Mischief-ebook/dp/B002LSI542/
Death Girl: http://www.amazon.com/Death-Girl-ebook/dp/B004KKXS14/


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me today:

Mehry Inett: Aching 
William BK. 538
MoriahJovan: new one
Julie Ortolon: all three

Caught up.


----------



## Amyshojai

Whew, I had 5 pages to catch up--that'll teach me for taking a day off, but back from the speaking gig and ALL CAUGHT UP! Welcome to new tagger-ites, and reciprococity muchly appreciated.   I'd particularly like the print versions of the books tagged. Thanks!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged--

Aaron Polson new one
WmBK
Julie O x3

Thanks for the tags back.  all caught up


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

JD x 5
M Grant x 6
Parting
House Eaters
Wars
Lure
Speed Trap
Careful
Julie x 3
Mrs Smith x 2
Mischief



I've got plenty of tags on my Kindle version, but my paperback could use some love...
Thanks!


----------



## J. Carson Black

I lost a day.  We lost our cat Wendy, who was 18 years old.  A truly rotten day!

So I am going to go back four pages and see who I've missed.  But before I start, I have a big favor to ask.  Could you please "tt" THE SHOP and copy and paste these four tags in at the top of the line?  This could make an enormous difference in how THE SHOP will do. It's currently ranked low enough to be on the police procedural best seller list, but the tag is not being seen enough for that to happen yet. (Not sure how that works, but I know I made a tremendous mistake not including police procedural in here, since the protagonist is a female sheriff's detective.)

police procedural, women sleuth, suspense, psychological thriller 

Thanks,

Maggy


----------



## Amyshojai

Oh Maggie, I am so very sorry for your loss. Wendy must have been very special...and you had to have done so much RIGHT for her to share your lives for 18 years. *virtual hugs*

I've added the tags, and hope it helps.


----------



## Harris Channing

Maggy,

I'm so sorry.  I love animals and losing them is so hard.  I feel and understand your pain!


Also. caught up.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

aaronpolson (re-released book)
William BK.
Julie Ortolon (new book's)


----------



## Ricky Sides

Maggie,

I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your friend. I still miss Krystal, our pet mini-dobbie who was with us from 95-2006.

I had to untag some tags to tag the ones you wanted but those changes are now completed.

Ricky


----------



## J. Carson Black

Thank you guys! I really appreciate it. Ricky, I'm cutting out some of my tags, too.  Harris and Ricky, thank you for your good thoughts. It never gets easier, does it? But I heard a wonderful expression once, "Grief is the price we pay for love."

Amy, I've been eying your "old kitty" book for a while now.  Next payday!  We have two almost-sixteen-year-olds, brother and sister, with a host of issues---diabetes, CRF, etc.  

Thank you for saying that.  I am proud to say that Wendy had a fantastic life up until about a week ago, and even then, she improved and we thought she was getting better.  It was only the last half hour of her life that bewildered and scared her, and we let her go as soon as was humanly possible.


----------



## Amyshojai

Maggie, the "old and healthy" pets seem to do very well up until the end and then decline very suddenly. Frankly, I hope that's how I go...

But when it happens, it hurts no less. Remember that she trusted you, loved you no matter what, and all the choices you made--with love--were the right ones at the time. Trust yourself.

Okay...back to the regularly scheduled tagging.


----------



## J. Carson Black

Thanks, Amy. I will.  The emergency vet thought it might be that benign brain tumor, suggested thousands of dollars worth of blood tests, a trip to Phoenix to the surgeon, etc. - and this was a cat with a heart murmur.  

Sorry everyone to hijack - here's my list of tags, and caught up on everyone else:

Gertie Kindle - tagged the one I missed
Michael Scott Miller
Steve Vernon
Jason Tuck - couldn't find any place to tag, but "Like"d
Harris Shanning X 2, including new one
Angela Carlie
Stuartneild
aaron polson X 2 - your list is growing exponentially!
Ricky Sides X 2
Mehry Inett new one
Mrs. Smith  tagged "young adult"
Grace Elliot
William BK.
Ed Odell
Kery IR
Patricia McLinn tagged Wider Woman, will pick up rest later 
D.A. Boulter X 2
Julie Ortolon first one
Valeriec80 - have all yours now


----------



## Marian Allen

J. Carson Black said:


> I lost a day. We lost our cat Wendy, who was 18 years old. A truly rotten day!


Maggie, I'm so sorry! We're in the process of losing our youngest daughter's cat. Al is 19 this month. He's just suddenly faded. She came home to visit him yesterday, and that seems to be all he was waiting for. 

Anyway, I'm caught up with new people, new books, new tags and voting down unwanted tags.

Here are my books and preferred tags:

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA


----------



## deanfromaustralia

I've managed to go back through about thirthy pages of this thread and tag everything that I haven't already tagged. It's been real quiet in the ICU tonight so I've really gotten into it. Hope everyone has a good week. I'll be checking in later to tag-up some more.


----------



## J. Carson Black

Thanks, Marian. Good thoughts for you, your daughter, and Al.  

I've tagged you.


----------



## D.R. Erickson

Tagged:

Rhoades
MS Miller
Carlie
Neild
Grant
William BK
KeryIR
McLinn
Jovan
Ortolon

Thanks for Tagging me everybody!


----------



## deanfromaustralia

David Ross Erickson said:


> Thanks for Tagging me everybody!


Gotcha too David.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi all!

Tagged:

Julie Ortolon x3 new ones

That should get me caught up for the nonce.


----------



## Mrs.Smith

This is the third time in here today. Yea!! I caught up with everybody! That. Took. Forever! Took a two hour break, (some of you have a small bookstore to click through ) then came back a little while ago to finish and recheck. Its a good thing that there are some regulars in here other wise I'd never finish!

Melissa


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Mrs.Smith said:


> This is the third time in here today. Yea!! I caught up with everybody! That. Took. Forever! Took a two hour break, (some of you have a small bookstore to click through ) then came back a little while ago to finish and recheck. Its a good thing that there are some regulars in here other wise I'd never finish!
> 
> Melissa


We appreciate and understand the herculean effort it takes for a newbie to catch up. Many thanks for your persistence and sore clicking finger.


----------



## aaronpolson

Tagged the new ones to me (Melissa's and a few others from the previous page).  

Thanks for all the tags, especially with The House Eaters shift--(J. Carson - I've just been sitting on too much of my work and decided to get it "out there"


----------



## KerylR

All caught up!  

Thanks for the tags.


----------



## Ruth Harris

Carson, added your tags/please accept my condolences.  I still mourn the dog I had as a child so I know how distressing losing a beloved pet can be.

A general comment:  About 10 days ago, I uploaded The Last Romantics and was permitted only 7 tags.  I asked cs about this & was told that Amazon was going to eliminate tags altogether, then decided to reinstate them--only fewer.  Has anyone else noted the 7-tag limit?


all caught up...


----------



## Staceywb

All caught up for the week!  Thanks for the tags you guys!

Stacey


----------



## J. Carson Black

Thank you, Ruth. On both counts.

7 Tags?  I hope they don't go through with this!


----------



## Ed_ODell

All caught up again.


J. Carson Black: for some reason, "Darkness on the Edge of Town" doesn't populate with tags. I can't tell if I've tagged it in the past or not.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ed_ODell said:


> All caught up again.
> 
> J. Carson Black: for some reason, "Darkness on the Edge of Town" doesn't populate with tags. I can't tell if I've tagged it in the past or not.


Try refreshing the screen. You may have to do this a few times.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's my new one. Thanks for the tags.

A Walk In The Woods

romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged.   Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Talia Jager

Caught up tonight!


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

I have not paid my dues to this thread in a while, but I will!  I'm working on it right now!  

I have a new book:  Cold My Heart:  A Novel of King Arthur

If you could give it some love, I'd greatly appreciate it


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sarah Woodbury said:


> I have not paid my dues to this thread in a while, but I will! I'm working on it right now!
> 
> I have a new book: Cold My Heart: A Novel of King Arthur
> 
> If you could give it some love, I'd greatly appreciate it


Tagged you.

Please tag my new one.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance


----------



## TeresaDAmario

All caught up again, back to page 522.

**waving at Moira**  Hey girl!  Good to see you here.

And thanks to everyone - my Tigress By The Tail is #1 in shapeshifter books.  woohoo! And Dark Succession is #3 in werewolf romance.  Awesome.

Ok, now can someone tell me why sometimes I go to a page and tags aren't an option


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Gotcha!  I appreciate this!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Looks like I'm still caught up


----------



## Gertie Kindle

TeresaDAmario said:


> Ok, now can someone tell me why sometimes I go to a page and tags aren't an option


When that happens, refresh the screen. Sometimes you have to do it several times before the tags appear.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones--congrats! All caught up.


----------



## Carol R

Daily (almost) ten:

Amyshojai
J. Carson Black
Marian Allen
deanfromaustralia
David Ross Erickson
Rhynedahll
Mrs. Smith
aaronpolson
Keryl R
Ruth Harris

Happy week!


----------



## JD Rhoades

Newly tagged: 

Selene Coulter 
Grace Elliot
Aaron polson's new one 
William BK
Ed O'Dell
Dani amore
David N. Alderman
TK Bloom
Keryl R
Patricia McLinn
Moriah Jovan
sibel hodge
D.A. Boulter
Julie Ortolon
swcleveland
tjaeger12
deanfromaustralia
StaceyWb
Sarah Woodbury
Margaret Lake's new one 
TeresaDAmario
CarolR


----------



## JD Rhoades

And Maggie...I'm sorry for your loss. I know what a huge hole that tears in your life.


----------



## ReflexiveFire

Dealt out the sweet hook ups to each author at least once going back to page 535.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're ten pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## JD Rhoades

ReflexiveFire said:


> Dealt out the sweet hook ups to each author at least once going back to page 535.


Just returned the favor.


----------



## Alan Ryker

Caught up through my last post.

Thanks for the tags


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

All caught up again. Tagged:

William Bk.
Julie Ortdon
ReflexsiveFire

Newcomers can tag me back at: http://www.amazon.com/Accomplished-in-Murder-ebook/dp/B004SUOZTA

Thanks!


----------



## Rai Aren

Hi everyone,

I'm all caught up on all the new & latest books!

Tag on peeps!

Rai Aren, co-author of Secret of the Sands, 2009 ReadersFavorite.com 'Fiction-Mystery' Silver Medalist, SECOND EDITION


----------



## HeidiHall

Tagged this round:

Sylvianna 
Stuart Neild 
D.A. Boulter 
Julie Ortolon 
Mrs.Smith 
Maggie - new tags (so sorry to hear of your loss. Be well.)
Marian, so sorry to hear of your heartbreaking news too!
Stacey WB
Sarah Woodbury
Margaret Lake
TeresaDAmario
Carol R
ReflexiveFire

I really appreciate all the tags back! my links are in my sig.

*An Unexpected Obsession* preferred tags (to copy and paste&#8230;makes it easier!):
romance, humorous romance, celebrity, chick lit, contemporary romance, sexy, gossip, kindle, contemporary, kindle romance, beach read, hot romance, erotic romance, Kindle Romance, Kindle, Arizona, Heidi Hall

_*A Dose of Reality*_ preferred tags:
romantic suspense, romance, contemporary romance, mystery, cozy mystery, heiress, chick-lit, beach read, sexy, true love, first crush, kindle, kindle romance, kindle suspense, Caribbean Island, Heidi Hall

Thanks!

~Heidi


----------



## Rhynedahll

Still caught up this morning!


----------



## deanfromaustralia

I'm seeing some really great titles here. I'm going to be adding some to my device. Thanks for continuing to tag mine.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Gertie (new book)
Sarah Woodbury (new book)
ReflexiveFire


----------



## Selene Coulter

Caught up from page 539.
This thread is in danger of getting a speeding ticket.

Happy Monday all.
Or at least... Monday.


----------



## J. Carson Black

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Try refreshing the screen. You may have to do this a few times.


I've noticed this, too, when I go to tag some books. Good to know about refreshing the screen, Gertie. And thanks, Ed!

I'm all caught up now.


----------



## J. Carson Black

Thank you, Dusty.


----------



## Amyshojai

Whew, still caught up this morning!


----------



## RM Prioleau

I hope I'm doing this right. Here's mine. I'm going to go on a tagging spree.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Necromancers-Apprentice-ebook/dp/B004VS977E


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

aaronpolson: re-release
Margaret Lake: new one
Sarah Woodbury: new one
ReflexiveFire
RM Prioleau

Caught up.


----------



## Amyshojai

Yep, you did it right--er, write.   Welcome to the thread, got you tagged.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

All caught up.


----------



## RM Prioleau

Thank you! I'm going through each page tagging people


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged--

Margaret new one
SarahW new one
Jack M
RMPrioleau

Welcome to the new taggers & thanks for the tags back.
All caught up.


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers and congratulations to those with new books.

Here's my list for the new folks:-

Generations: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004THZ5GO
Watchers: The Coming of the King : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO5UNC 
Watchers: The Battle For the Throne : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004I1L5BK 
Watchers Culloden! : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004LDLSEY
The Concordances of the Red Serpent : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004INHX96 
Eldren: The Book of the Dark : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HILPPU/
Berserker : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004CRSQSU
The Midnight Eye Files: The Amulet : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0044KMNYI
The Midnight Eye Files: The Sirens : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00472O6PW
The Midnight Eye Files: The Skin Game: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004R9Q7MU
The Invasion : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HS4V8O
The Valley : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HS4UHQ 
Island Life : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003CYKQY6 
Crustaceans : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003LBSJGM
The Road Hole Bunker Mystery : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003CC15OI 
Whispers From the Darkside : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004EYSZCS 
Variations on a Theme : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G8R064 
Carnacki: Heaven and Hell : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0045UA7E0 
Darkness Follows : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0046ZRKP8 
The Chronicles of Augustus Seton : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HS5PLG
The Sleeping God : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004DERGOW 
The Auld Mither : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G8R05U
The Copycat Murders : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HFS6EQ 
Mostly Human (with Lockley, Nicholson and Savile) : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G5Z3DE 
Abominable : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0049P226W 
The Haunting of Esther Cox : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZHVE7S
Brotherhood of the Thorns : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZHVE1E
Cold as Death : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0049U49BI
Ghost Writer : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZHVE5A


----------



## Dawn Judd

Can I add mine to the list? I'm working on everyone's right now.

http://www.amazon.com/Reining-In-The-Network-ebook/dp/B003I851OG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302531865&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Phantom-Rising-The-Network-ebook/dp/B002LLNFDA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Amyshojai

Got yours, Dawn, welcome to the list!


----------



## Todd Russell

I'm up to date again, welcome to the new (and returning) folks 

Angela Carlie
stuartneild x3
Mehryinett (new one)
aaronpolson (The House Eaters)
William BK. 
J. Carson Black (requested edit to The Shop)
Sarah Woodbury x5
ReflexiveFire 
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' (A Walk In The Woods)
RM Prioleau
Dawn Judd x2

Here's mine to tag for those that haven't yet:

Mental Shrillness Amazon US | Amazon UK
TAGS (hit 'tt' on keyboard and copy/paste below for quick tagging method)
twist ending, horror, horror collection, short stories, gory, twilight zone, mental illness, scary, terror, blood, death, madness, nightmare, horror author, eerie


----------



## aaronpolson

I tagged yours, Dawn.  

Thanks to everyone for the tags!


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Got yours, Dawn!  Thanks for the tags folks, particularly for Cold My Heart, since it's new


----------



## J. Carson Black

Thanks, Todd - much appreciated.


----------



## RM Prioleau

Thanks to those who tagged me! I'm still on my tagging spree. This is a never-ending job!


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Mehry - Aching for Marvin
Harris - Speed Trap
Aaron - The House Eaters
William - The Wars of Gods and Men
Moriah - downvoted requested tags
Julie - Almost Perfect, Just Perfect, Too Perfect
Melissa - The Heir Apparent
Maggy - got the requested tags 
Margaret - A Walk In The Woods
Sarah - Cold My Heart
Jack - Promis
R M Prioleau - The Necromancer's Apprentice
Dawn- Reining In, Phantom Rising

Thanks for the tags back. Have a nice day.


----------



## Kris Bock

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.


It's worth paying attention to what you actually pasted. For one thing, sometimes tags wind up with extra phrases such as "suggestions for tag words" or "click on a tag word to agree," which looks pretty odd in your tag word list. Some of these have been tagged multiple times because people keep copying and pasting that incorrect phrase. Then there are the people who are getting completely incorrect tags multiple times, because one mistake gets copied repeatedly. I guess this is a disadvantage to the shortcut.... but it only takes a few seconds to make sure that you are in fact pasting the recommended tag words, and that those words make sense.

I'm caught up. For newcomers, my latest books are Rattled and The Eyes of Pharaoh, and you can click on the covers below to go to the page.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're ten pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance

Here are the rest of mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## JD Rhoades

Added: 

Alan Ryker
RM Prioleau
Rai Aren 
Dawn Judd
Kris Bock


----------



## William BK.

Thanks for all the tags, Lords and Ladies.

Tagged these just now:
Patricia McLinn
Moriah Jovan
H. Jonas Rhynedahll (tagged all of yours, mate!)
Julie Ortolon
V.J. Chambers
Ruth Harris
Scott Cleveland
J. Carson Black
Margaret Lake (A Walk in the Woods)
Sarah Woodbury (Cold my Heart looks interesting. Sampled)
Dara England
Rai Aren
R.M. Prioleau
Dawn Judd (Welcome to the list)

If you could tag mine, if you haven't already, here it is: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004V9HY14


----------



## Karen Fenech

New for me today, I tagged:

Julie Ortolon

Margaret Lake - new one also

Jack Murphy

RM Prioleau

Dawn Judd

Thank you for also tagging my books.  Thanks to all who have already tagged my books.

Karen


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Tagged:


Colors of Deception 
Megan Sara Jones x 3
Kelvin O’Ralph x 2
Glenn Bullion x 2
Melissa Smith x 2
Beatrice Brusic
JD Rhoades x 5
JO Royston (missed one, went back to get it. Not sure what happened.)
Harris Channing Speed Trap
Dream Smashers
Horror Stories
Aching for Marvin
Death by Sarcasm
Sylvianna
Julie Ortolon x 3
A Walk in the Woods
Sarah Woodbury x 5
Jack Murphy
The Necromancers Apprentice
Dawn Judd x 2
The Wars of Gods and Men


I should be caught up. If anyone thinks they didn't see their name ever appear in my tagging lists, let me know and I'll check it.

A few times the book covers looked unfamiliar and I'd already tagged the books. LOL I'm sure it might have happened vice versa a few times.

I have three books (soon to be four) and all are in my signature.

Thanks for the tag backs!
Best,
AyVee
Allure Van Sanz


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Tagged:

RM Prioleau
Dawn Judd

Welcome new taggers. You can tag me back at: http://www.amazon.com/Accomplished-in-Murder-ebook/dp/B004SUOZTA

Thanks!


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up! 
Welcome all newcomers ....all tagged between here and my last tagging....and beyond.

US link:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1


----------



## AllureVanSanz

New book release, on Amazon for 1.50.

If ya'll could give me a boost with these tags: bdsm, cheap read, erotic, fem dom, light bdsm, paranormal romance, romance, short story

I'd appreciate it.



Other links for the new-to-threaders in my sig! Thanks a bunch.

Allure


----------



## Amyshojai

Got it tagged, congrats on the new release!


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Thanks, Amy!

Hopefully I can keep the trend going and have another release next month. LOL I may be suffering from delusions. 

Best,
Allure


----------



## RachelAstor

Whew, caught up!


----------



## Mrs.Smith

ARGH!! Fallen behind again! Now off to commence the clicking!

Melissa


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome new authors.   I've tagged all versions of your books that had existing tags. I did encounter one paperback that had no tags. Dawn, I think that was the middle book in your siggy. Let us know when you tag it and I'll be happy to go back and tag that as well.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## valeriec80

All caught up.


----------



## JD Rhoades

AllureVanSanz said:


> New book release, on Amazon for 1.50.
> 
> If ya'll could give me a boost with these tags: bdsm, cheap read, erotic, fem dom, light bdsm, paranormal romance, romance, short story
> 
> I'd appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> Other links for the new-to-threaders in my sig! Thanks a bunch.
> 
> Allure


Done!


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Promis
Burden Kansas
Necromancer's Apprentice
Dawn x 2
Kris x 4
Murder Creek



My Kindle version has plenty of tags, but my paperback could use some attention!


----------



## jasonmtucker

Tagged today:

Angela Carlie
Stuart Neild x2
Matthew W. Grant
William BK
Keryl Raist
Melissa Smith
Edward R. O'Dell
Jack Murphy
R.M. Prioleau
Dawn Judd x2


----------



## Carol R

Updated tags for these authors:

Mackenzie Morgan
SWCleveland
Dawn Judd
Sarah Woodbury
RM Prioleau
AllureVanSanz
Willian BK
Kris Bock
JD Rhoades
Karen Fenech

I need all the help I can get. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good luck with the new one, Allure.


----------



## traceya

Major tagging spree and I think I've finally caught up with everyone.  If I've missed you please let me know.

Love some tags back if you've got time.

Cheers all,
Trace


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Okay, I've been gone for a couple of weeks getting my new book up. I could really use some tags, especially for Guardian of Eden.

Eden tags: love, romance, abuse, murder, racism, teen, interracial, secrets, family saga

Thanks!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Rhynedahll said:


> Tagged
> 
> Michael R. Hicks x7 Welcome to the thread!


Thanks! Gack! I'm behind again already. Will try to catch up tomorrow!!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Sybil Nelson said:


> Okay, I've been gone for a couple of weeks getting my new book up. I could really use some tags, especially for Guardian of Eden.
> 
> Eden tags: love, romance, abuse, murder, racism, teen, interracial, secrets, family saga
> 
> Thanks!


Got it. Yay, I'm the first to tag.

Condolences to those who've lost or are losing furry family friends. Happened to me a year ago. Not a good time.


----------



## Amyshojai

Sybil, got your new one, congrats!


----------



## Angela Carlie

Yay! Finally caught up. The cool thing about all of this is I'm finding a billion books to add to my TBR pile. 

Please tag back. Thanks!


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Good luck with the new one, Allure.


Thank you, Gertie! Ima need it.

I'm caught up again with tags on Tracey and Sybil!


----------



## Harris Channing

Whew!  Caught up for the day.  This board is SOOOOO FASSST!

Night night.


----------



## Mehryinett

Phew. Caught up - new ones were

Harris Channing, 
Julie Ortolon, 
Melissa Smith, 
Michael Hicks,
Sybil Nelson
Jason Tucker
Allure Van Sanz
W Brondt Kamffer
Kris Bock
R M Prioleau
Jack Murphy
J D Rhoades
Sarah Woodbury
Stacey Wallace Benefiel
Keryl Raist
Aaron Polson
Dean Mayes

And now my arm aches. But that's nothing to do with tagging.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Hi everybody! Boy, this board has lots of newbies since I've been on...I have lots of catching up to do 

Author Phillip Thomas Duck just released his newest thriller and I hoped I could get a few tags to start him off...

*http://www.amazon.com/Distracted-A-Thriller-ebook/dp/B004W3QS3O/*

Thanks for all your help 

On to my tagging...will hopefully get more caught up this evening after work...whew LOL


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged--

Dawn Judd
Kris Bock
AllureVS
Sybil
TylerN

Welcome to the new taggers & congratulations on the new books.  Thanks for the tags back.
All caught up.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

All caught up again.


----------



## J. Carson Black

Almost caught up - need to go back to a couple of authors with multiple books and tag the ones I missed!

Please do me a favor and click on THE SHOP, "tt" and paste these tags:

police procedural, women sleuths, suspense, psychological thriller

Thanks,

Maggy


----------



## Mrs.Smith

Alighty, those of you with laundry lists of books, I only tagged the first four. I'll get to the rest at a later date. But for now, I'm caught up.

Melissa
Cloud Nine : A Paranormal Romance of the Guardians of Man
The Heir Apparent (The Waiting Throne)


----------



## Kavita Nalawde

new ones for me
SebastianDark
Sibel new one
Kelvin
Mrs.Smith
Beatrice Brusic
JD Rhoades
Angela Carlie
stuartneild
William BK.
ReflexiveFire


----------



## Amyshojai

Got TylerN latest request, and all caught up.


----------



## D.R. Erickson

Tagged the following:
Smith
Woodbury (new one - Good luck!  )
Murphy
Prioleau
Judd 
Duck & Nunnelly

If you haven't tagged me yet, I'd appreciate a good tagging. Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up with the new releases. Good luck with them.

Mrs. Smith, someday you, too, will have a laundry list of books.


----------



## aaronpolson

Tagged 

Jason Tucker
Carol R
Tracey Alley
Michael Hicks
DA Boulter
Allure Van Sanz

All new to me - Thanks for the tags, everyone.  My books are linked to each of the cover graphics below.


----------



## JD Rhoades

Newly tagged: 

swcleveland's paperback
TraceyA
sybil nelson
Michael R. Hicks
Tyler Nunnally
Kavita Nalawde

Thanks, all!


----------



## Talia Jager

All caught up.


----------



## Dawn Judd

Working on more today.  My computer at home is having issues, so it took me about 2 hours just to go through a few people.  Grrr.  But it's slow at work today so I can do it from here.


----------



## Jowitch21

Playing catch up guys: here to say a big thank you for the return tags on both my books.


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up with the tagging. Welcome to the newbies and congrats to those of you with the new additions.


----------



## Aaron Pogue

Thanks to everyone who tagged Courtney's book already. Posting it one more time for her, and then I'll get back to plain old self-promoting. 



Paperback: http://www.amazon.com/Colors-Deception-1-Courtney-Cantrell/dp/1936559005/
Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Colors-Deception-Demons-Saltmarch-ebook/dp/B004VB8QSW/


----------



## Ruth Harris

JoR--new one

all caught up. thanks for the tags back & welcome to the new taggers & the new books.


----------



## valeriec80

Caught up.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Caught up with the new authors and new books.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Caught up with

Jess C Scott
Sierra Rose
Kristie Leigh Maquire
idenglish
David Derrico
Jowitch21


----------



## RachelAstor

Caught up!


----------



## Amyshojai

caught up.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Caught up. Tagged:

Allure
Traceya
Sybil
Tyler

Welcome new taggers. You can tag me back at: http://www.amazon.com/Accomplished-in-Murder-ebook/dp/B004SUOZTA

Thanks!


----------



## Karen Fenech

New for me today:

Allure - your new one also

Rachel Astor - now also Bridesmaid Lotto

Melissa Smith - now also The Heir Apparent

Sybil Nelson - now also Guardian of Eden

Carol R - I went back to check and had tagged your books earlier.  Thank you very much for tagging mine.

Tracey Alley, nice to see you back.  I'm glad that you're feeling better.  I went back to check and had previously tagged your books. 

Tyler Nunnally - your new one now also. 

Thank you so much for tagging my books in return.  Thank you so much to all who have already tagged my books.

Karen


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## William BK.

Got all these today:
Karen Fenech
Allure Van Sanz
Jason M. Tucker
Carol Rich
Tracey Alley
Sybil Nelson/Leslie DuBois
Phillip Thomas Duck

Thanks for the tags in return, all.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Caught up . . . if you only tag one of mine, please do Cold My Heart!  It's new


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Only had a couple to do. All caught up.

Thanks for the tags on my new book, and thank you very much for tags on the others.

<3

Best,
Allure


----------



## Harris Channing

Caught up!


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Garden of Eden
Michael x 7
Dream Smashers
Distracted
Bright Lights
Colors of Deception
Rachel x 2

Tags on my paperback much appreciated!


----------



## Sybil Nelson

I think I'm all caught up.


----------



## nancyholzner

New here, and plan to be a regular. I went back six pages, with the best of intentions, and made it through three before I had to stop for the night. Here's a list of the authors whose books I tagged:

J.D. Rhoades
Matthew W. Grant
Karen Fenech
H. Jonas Rhynedahll
Selene Coulter
Mehry Inett
Ricky Sides
Grace Elliot
Ruth Harris
Gregory Bresiger
Dara England
Aaron Polson
W. Brondt Kamffer
Ed O'Dell
Margaret Lake
Dani Amore
S. Jenkins
David N. Alderman
T.K. Bloom
Heidi Hall
Harris Channing
Keryl Raist
Patricia McLinn
Moriah Jovan
Sibel Hodge
Stuart Neild
D.A. Boulter
Jason G. Anderson
Julie Ortolon
Melissa Smith
V.J. Chambers
Andrew Ashling
Amy Shojai
Scott Cleveland
J. Carson Black
Marian Allen
Dean Mayes
David Ross Erickson
Stacey Wallace Benefiel
Talia Jager
Sarah Woodbury
Teresa D'Amario 

I'll get caught up tomorrow! And thanks in advance for tagging my books.


----------



## Angela Carlie

I'm caught up for the day. Thanks for the tag backs.


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

Hi all,

Thanks to Aaron for getting my book out here for everyone to tag -- and thanks to all of you for tagging!  I'm still learning all the Kindle ropes, so it's taken me awhile to get over to this thread.  I really appreciate everyone who has "welcomed" me by tagging my book, even though I haven't been here yet!

So, I've started getting into the swing of things; have tagged all books on this page. I'll work my way backward and forward from this point.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread ladies. I tagged your books.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

All caught up.


----------



## Mehryinett

Caught up - thanks for the tags everyone.


----------



## Sally C

Didn't tag for 7 days, came back to 12 pages! Argh! Anyway, all caught up now. Congratulations to all with new books, and commisserations to Maggie on the loss of her cat. x

Here's my new 'tagged' list:
Michael R Hicks (7)
Patty Jansen (2)
Jack Wallen
Kris Bock (4)
Traci Hohenstein
Sebastian Dark - the targets
Aaron Pogue (new one)
Annie Bellet (5)
Sibel Hodge (new one)
Kelvin O'Ralph (2)
Geln Bullion (2)
Mrs Smith (2)
Beatrice Brusic
JD Rhoades (5)
Harris Channing (new one)
Angela Carlie
Stuart Neild (3)
Mehry Inett (new one)
William BK
KeryIR
Moriah Jovan (not agreed, as requested)
Julie Ortolan (3) and liked
Scott Cleveland (paperback)
J Carson Black (new tags on the shop)
Aaron Polson - The House Eaters (other ones already done)
Sarah Woodbury - cold my heart
Gertie Kindle - A walk in the woods
Jack Murphy
RM Prioleau
Dawn Judd (2)
Allure Van Sanz - new one
Tracey Alley (4)
Sybil Nelson (4)
Tyler Nunnally (4)
Nancy Holzner (3)

Thanks for all the tags, anyone who's already done me, and for newbies, please tag me using my sig, and also this tag, which is for my paperback version...

http://www.amazon.com/Bound-Love-Velvet-Sally-Clements/dp/1844718476/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1302689236&sr=1-3

Thanks!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  

Have got

Dara England
William BK
AllureVanSanz x 4
Nancy Holzner x 3
Angela Carlie


----------



## D.R. Erickson

All caught up. Thanks for the tags everybody!


----------



## Todd Russell

These are the new ones I've tagged since my last update on page 542:

Kris Bock x2 (new one plus one prior missed)
traceya x4
Sybil Nelson x3 (new one plus two priors missed)
Tyler Nunnally x4 (including the one you asked to be tagged)
nancyholzner x3 (welcome 

If someone reading hasn't gotten mine yet, here's the details and thank you, thank you, thank you 

Mental Shrillness Amazon US | Amazon UK

TAGS (hit 'tt' on keyboard and copy/paste below for fastest way to add)
twist ending, horror, horror collection, short stories, gory, twilight zone, mental illness, scary, terror, blood, death, madness, nightmare, horror author, eerie


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Caught up again. Today's tags:

Allure - Love Revisited
Sybil - The Guardian of Eden
Tyler - Distracted
Nancy - Deadturn,Hellforged, Peace, Love, and Murder
Sally - Bound to Love - paperback

Thanks for the tags.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Raydad

All caught up! Teach me to stay away for a couple of days. Tagged these this morning:

Kelvin 
Mrs.Smith 
JD Rhoades 
Michael Scott Miller 
stuartneild 
William BK. 
MoriahJovan 
ReflexiveFire 
Dawn Judd 
RM Prioleau 
Kris Bock 
AllureVanSanz 
RachelAstor 
Michael R. Hicks 
Tyler Nunnally 
Aaron Pogue 
Sarah Woodbury 
nancyholzner 
Angela Carlie 
Sally C


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up, got nancyholzner 3 books.


----------



## Maud Muller

Tagged books for the following authors. Finally I'm caught up again: Cantrell, Dark, VanSanz, Hodge, Hall, Jansen, O'Ralph, Ballion, Black, Reed, Brusie, Rhoades, Kazemi, Vernon, Smith, Tucker, Channing, Carlic, Neild, Inett, Grant, Kamffer, Amore, Jovan, Alderman, Chambers, Dublis, Holzner. Tags back appreciated.


----------



## A. Rosaria

Caught up.  

Soon will have a second book that can be tagged.


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged Nancy Holzner x3

all caught up...thanks for the tags back


----------



## nancyholzner

Hooray, I'm all caught up! I started last night on page 538, and (I think) I've tagged everyone from that point forward. In addition to the names I posted last night, I've tagged the books by these authors:

Carol Rich
Jack Murphy
Alan Ryker
Rai Aren
RM Prioleau
William Meikle
Dawn Judd
Todd Russell
Mackenzie Morgan
Kris Bock
AllureVanSanz
Rachel Astor
Jason M. Tucker
Tracey Alley
Sybil Nelson
Michael R. Hicks
Angela Carlie
TylerN/Phillip Thomas Duck
Kavita Nalawde
JO Royston
Courtney Cantrell
Aaron Pogue
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Sally Clements
Randy Wise 
Eileen Muller
A Rosaria

If it looks like I missed you, please let me know.

I even bought a few books that looked interesting along the way.


----------



## RachelAstor

Thanks for the tags everyone! I'm caught up again.


----------



## William BK.

Tagged these today:
Nancy Holzner
Mehry Inett
Sally Clements
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Mackenzie Morgan
Randy Wise
E.M. Muller
Rachel Astor

Thanks for the tags everyone tags.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Tagged:

nanccyholzner
Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Welcome new taggers! You can tag me back at: http://www.amazon.com/Accomplished-in-Murder-ebook/dp/B004SUOZTA


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up again -

Thanks for the tags, everyone!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi folks,

Sorry I have missed several days. My son is in he hospital and I have to sit with him. He's asleep right now an I thought I would take moment to catch up.

Tagged:

Dawn Judd x2
Allure Van Sanz, new one
R.M. Prioleau x1
Leslie Dubois x1
Angela Carlie x1
Nancy Holzner x2, I couldn't get the tags to show on one book and I'll try it later.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Rhynedahll said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Sorry I have missed several days. My son is in he hospital and I have to sit with him. He's asleep right now an I thought I would take moment to catch up.
> 
> Tagged:
> 
> Dawn Judd x2
> Allure Van Sanz, new one
> R.M. Prioleau x1
> Leslie Dubois x1
> Angela Carlie x1
> Nancy Holzner x2, I couldn't get the tags to show on one book and I'll try it later.


So sorry to hear that. I hope he's better soon.


----------



## valeriec80

Caught up.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

nancyholzner: all three
Courtney Cantrell

All caught up.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Rhynedahll said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Sorry I have missed several days. My son is in he hospital and I have to sit with him. He's asleep right now an I thought I would take moment to catch up.


I hope your son gets well soon.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Katie Salidas

I haven't been on in forever. But I'm back now and ready to tag!!!

Here are my links for easy access.

House of Immortal Pleasures

Halloween Fantasies

Karma & Melodies

Immortalis Carpe Noctem

Hunters & Prey


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up.


----------



## J. Carson Black

Rhynedahll said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Sorry I have missed several days. My son is in he hospital and I have to sit with him. He's asleep right now an I thought I would take moment to catch up.


I am so sorry to hear that. I'm sending you both good thoughts.

I'm all caught up, and thank everyone who tagged THE SHOP.

And thanks, Sally.


----------



## Sally C

All caught up. Katie, I couldn't get any tags up on Hunters and Prey. I tagged the first 15 tags in your other books.

My tags are in my sig, except the paperback version of Bound to Love, which is here:

http://www.amazon.com/Bound-Love-Velvet-Sally-Clements/dp/1844718476/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1302731979&sr=1-3

thank you for all the tags, everyone!


----------



## JD Rhoades

Newly tagged: 

Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Nancy Holzner
Courtney Cantrell
Sally Clements
Eileen Muller 
Katie Salidas

As always,  thanks for all the tags, and if I've missed anyone, please let me know


----------



## JD Rhoades

Rhynedahll said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Sorry I have missed several days. My son is in he hospital and I have to sit with him. He's asleep right now an I thought I would take moment to catch up.


Oy. I know that feeling. Hope he's on the mend.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hope he's soon on the mend and safely home.


----------



## Karen Fenech

Rhynedahll said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Sorry I have missed several days. My son is in he hospital and I have to sit with him. He's asleep right now an I thought I would take moment to catch up.
> 
> Tagged:
> 
> Dawn Judd x2
> Allure Van Sanz, new one
> R.M. Prioleau x1
> Leslie Dubois x1
> Angela Carlie x1
> Nancy Holzner x2, I couldn't get the tags to show on one book and I'll try it later.


Jonas, I'm so sorry that your son is ill. I hope he'll be well very soon.

Karen


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged today:

William BK - Thank you for the tags to my books.  I appreciate it.

Nancy Holzner - Thank you for tagging my books.  Much appreciated. 

Thank you to all who have tagged my books. 

Karen


----------



## KerylR

Caught up again.

Thanks for all the tags.


----------



## JRTomlin

I missed a few days and got behind on my dues paying but I'm caught up now. 

Tagged:
Jack Murphy
RM Prioleau
Dawn Judd X2
AllureVanSanz - new one
Sybil - your new one
Tyler Nunnally - new one
Courtney Cantrell
Nancy Holzner


Please tag Freedom's Sword in my sig. Preferred tags are:
scottish history, scottish independence, historical, adventure, scotland, robert bruce, historical fiction, william wallace, medieval, knights

Thanks!


----------



## Patty Jansen

Catching up, catching up...


----------



## Rai Aren

Wow, fastest tagging thread, evah! 

I'm all caught up on tagging the new books. Thanks so much everyone for all your super-helpful tagging!!

Cheers,

Rai Aren, co-author of Secret of the Sands, 2009 ReadersFavorite.com 'Fiction-Mystery' Silver Medalist, SECOND EDITION


----------



## Dean M. Cole

Just joining the list and I'm tagging my butt off. Thanks in advance for returning the favor.

Here's my book:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004OA6LZK Kindle Version
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/1460962532 Paperback
http://www.amazon.co.uk/SECTOR-64-Coup-de-Main/dp/B004OA6LZK UK Version

Tagged all on this page and some on previous: (only a few hundred to go)
JD Rhoades ALL
Karen Fenech ALL
KerylR ALL
JRTomlin ALL
Patty Jansen ALL
Rai Aren
Amyshojai ALL
Sally Page (4)
Jan Hurst-Nicholson (5)
David Ross Erickson (2)
Todd Russell (2)


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Dean,

Got your book print and kindle--(can't do UK, sorry). For some reason the URL's in your message didn't work but did in the siggy.


----------



## Dean M. Cole

Amyshojai said:


> Hi Dean,
> 
> Got your book print and kindle--(can't do UK, sorry). For some reason the URL's in your message didn't work but did in the siggy.


Thanks for the Tags. I tagged all of yours too. Thanks for the heads up on the bad links. They're working now (bad bbcode).

I've had trouble with UK too. Think you have to buy something on their site first.


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

Caught up from 3 pages back.  Thanks for the tags, everyone!


----------



## Carol R

Tagged tonight:

JD Rhoades
Karen French
Keryl R
JR Tomlin
Patty Jansen
Rai Aren
deanmcole
Courtney Cantrell
David Boss Erickson
Sally C


----------



## Ben Dobson

Alright, I almost killed myself doing it, and I might have blacked out somewhere in the middle, but I think I'm caught up.

My novel is still forthcoming, but for now I'd appreciate any tagging that goes on for the short story in my sig down there.  Thanks!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up for the nonce.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread new authors.    I tagged your books.


----------



## Selene Coulter

Must stop real  life getting in the way of tagging.

Welcome to all new ones and tagged Tyler (who's just new  to me  ).
Up to date again.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me

deanmcole (kindle & paperback) 
Ben Dobson 


All caught up for now.


----------



## Maria Staal

Hi Everyone,

I have been on holiday for almost a fortnight. Will try to catch up in the coming days!

Maria


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags 

Have caught up with
Ben Dobson
Carol R
Deanmcole

I've just uploaded _Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the missing canary eggs_, which is actually the first one in the series. While I figure out how to add it to my signature I would love to get going with a few tags.

Leon/canary eggs Amazon UK http://amzn.to/e2Z3Rk
Leon/canary eggs Amazon US http://amzn.to/eAeOMg

thanks muchly


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

All caught up.


----------



## J. Carson Black

I'm good. First thing in the morning is the key for me.

Forgive me for requesting this again, but please "tt," copy and paste these tags for THE SHOP.

police procedural, women sleuths, suspense, psychological thriller

Thanks,

Maggy


----------



## RM Prioleau

Tagging like a fiend!


----------



## Amyshojai

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I've just uploaded _Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the missing canary eggs_, which is actually the first one in the series. While I figure out how to add it to my signature I would love to get going with a few tags.
> 
> Leon/canary eggs Amazon UK http://amzn.to/e2Z3Rk
> Leon/canary eggs Amazon US http://amzn.to/eAeOMg
> 
> thanks muchly


Jan, I didn't see any tags to agree with--add tags and I'm happy to do so.


----------



## aaronpolson

Thanks for the tags - 

I'm all caught up again.  Have a great Thursday!


----------



## John M. Dow

williammeikle said:


> All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers and congratulations to those with new books.


I'm about half way through and in danger of RSI 

I'd be grateful if you could add me to the list:

http://www.amazon.com/From-Within-ebook/dp/B004VSZNHW/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
http://www.amazon.co.uk/From-Within/dp/B004VSZNHW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1302796364&sr=8-1

So far, I have Scottish, horror, zombies, gods, action, celtic mythology, but feel free to improvise 

Many thanks

John


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your book John, welcome to the thread!


----------



## J. Carson Black

Got you, John.  And welcome!


----------



## Dawn Judd

Anyone else having problems with the tags just hanging after you click on them?  Seems like I have to refresh almost every page in order to get them to work.


----------



## Todd Russell

Dawn Judd said:


> Anyone else having problems with the tags just hanging after you click on them? Seems like I have to refresh almost every page in order to get them to work.


Yes, it can be very buggy at times.


----------



## John M. Dow

Dawn Judd said:


> Anyone else having problems with the tags just hanging after you click on them? Seems like I have to refresh almost every page in order to get them to work.


Hi Dawn,

Yes - me too. Don't know what browser you're using, but I'm using chrome and I keep having to shift+reload to get the clicks to 'take'. Finally caught up, though!

John


----------



## Sally C

Caught up again


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're ten pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity

For those of you requesting UK tags, please go here.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg571978.html#msg571978

We keep separate threads for US and UK tags because you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK to have tagging privileges there. Most of the taggers here don't have UK privileges.


----------



## William BK.

Got these today:
Katie Salidas
J.D. Rhoades
Keryl Raist
Dean M. Cole
Ben S. Dobson
John M. Dow

Welcome to those new to the thread.
And thanks for any tags back.


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged your book John. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Dawn Judd

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.


You are awesome. That was so much faster!!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Caught up again! Today I tagged:

Katie Salidas
Dean M. Cole
John M. Dow

Welcome new taggers! You can tag me back at: http://www.amazon.com/Accomplished-in-Murder-ebook/dp/B004SUOZTA


----------



## RachelAstor

Thanks again everyone!! Love this thread - all caught up!


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up. I'll be out of the forum on vacation until the middle of next week, but I'll rejoin the party as soon as I get back. Thanks for the tags everyone and a warm welcome to the newcomers.


----------



## Mehryinett

I've caught up again. Not too bad this time.


----------



## valeriec80

caught up.


----------



## Karen Fenech

New for me today:

Dean M. Cole

Ben Dobson

John Dow

Jan - I didn't see any tags for your new one.  I'll check back.

Thank you for also tagging my books in return, and thank you to all who have already tagged my books.  Very greatly appreciated.

Karen


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged--

Dean Cole
Ben Dobson
John M Dow

Welcome to the new taggers & thanks for the tags back.
All caught up.


----------



## nancyholzner

I've tagged:

Katie Salidas
Sall Clements (Bound to Love paperback)
J.R. Tomlin
Patty Jansen
Dean M. Cole
Ben S. Dobson
Maria Steal
John M. Dow

So I'm caught up. Thanks so much for all the tags. 

Thanks also for the "tt" tip. Makes tagging so much quicker!


----------



## Marian Allen

Thanks for the tags, everybody! I've caught up with all the new stuff.

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA


----------



## NotActive

content


----------



## LeiaShaw

I'd love to be tagged. It's a paranormal romance.

Destiny Divided (Shadows of Destiny)

I'll start tagging others tonight.

Thanks!

Leia Shaw


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Nancy x 3
Patty x 3
Dean (all versions)
Last Hero
From Within
Destiny Divided


----------



## Ricky Sides

LeiaShaw said:


> I'd love to be tagged. It's a paranormal romance.
> 
> Destiny Divided (Shadows of Destiny)
> 
> I'll start tagging others tonight.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Leia Shaw


Welcome to the thread. I tagged your book.


----------



## firebird12

Talk about coming in late, 547 pages, it's going to take me awhile to work my way through this mess. Also, that message on the first page about a list David put on 326, can't find it so I went back to pg. 1 and began wading through. I'll get caught up eventually, thanks ahead of time for the Tag Backs. I only have one book but it's in Kindle and Paperback and I'd appreciate any tags on both.


----------



## Amyshojai

Leia and Timothy, got your books tagged.

We suggest you just go back 5-6 pages and start tagging there. That'll catch the regular taggers. *s*


----------



## firebird12

Will do, Thanks Amy.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Thanks to everyone for the kind words and concern. My son goes in for surgery tomorrow and I cover you prayers and thoughts.

I caught up to this point.

Tagged:
Timothy Craig Everhart
Leia Shaw
John M. Dow
Ben S. Dobson
Dean M. Cole


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Okay, yay!

Caught up again.

Tagged:

Nancy Holzner x 3
Sally C. Paperback
Katie Salidas x 4 (Couldn't get the others to work after reloading 6 times. Frustration won out, but I'll go back again. lol)
Dean M Cole
Ben Dobson
John M Dow
Leia Shaw
Tim Everhart


For the newest Thread-ers...my books are in my sig. Thanks so much for all the tagging.

Best,
Allure


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Rhynedahll said:


> Thanks to everyone for the kind words and concern. My son goes in for surgery tomorrow and I cover you prayers and thoughts.


All my best wishes while your son is in surgery. I'll be sending healing vibes and strengthening ones to you. ::hug:: Be strong.

Allure


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Rhynedahll said:


> Thanks to everyone for the kind words and concern. My son goes in for surgery tomorrow and I cover you prayers and thoughts.


Prayers for a successful surgery and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're ten pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Dean M. Cole

Got a few more done. Light schedule tomorrow should get many more. Thanks for the tags.

This evening:
Courtney Cantrell (1)
Boulter, D.A. (4)
Ricky Sides (5)
Selene Coulter (4)
Andrew Ashling (2)
Maria Staal (1)
Jan Hurst-Nicholson (the new one needs tags, none to add to)
Jason G. Anderson (2)


----------



## Mehryinett

Done, and up to date again.

Timothy Craig Everhart
Marian Allen
Dawn Judd
Nancy Holzner
Rachel Astor
Leia Shaw
Tim Everhart


----------



## Ricky Sides

Rhynedahll said:


> Thanks to everyone for the kind words and concern. My son goes in for surgery tomorrow and I cover you prayers and thoughts.


Best wishes for a speedy recovery for your son.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

All caught up.


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged your book Timothy. Welcome to the thread.

I'm caught up to this point.

Here's a link to a page for all my books for the new folks. I know that's a lot of books so just do what you have time for this time around. I post the link every few days.

http://www.amazon.com/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Ricky%20Sides

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## daveconifer

Caught up.

Tag of the day is "******* Noir" --- love it...

Thanks!...

Just tagged:

Dean Cole Van Sanz (new) Tim Everhart John Dow Leia Shaw
Nancy Holzner (2) Kamffer Rachel Astor (2) JD Rhoades (5) Ben Dobson
Angela Carlie Duck (2) Melissa Smith (2) Jack Murphy Ortolon (3)

Here are my book pages for easy tag access:

http://www.amazon.com/Wrecker-ebook/dp/B004IEA8GK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298606769&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Snodgrass-Vacation-ebook/dp/B002U0KXR8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298606804&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/Man-of-Steel-ebook/dp/B0017DPWO8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/eBully-ebook/dp/B001PBFEL8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Throwback-ebook/dp/B0013HJDNY/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/FireHouse-ebook/dp/B0013GSV9M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## J. Carson Black

Rhynedahll said:


> Thanks to everyone for the kind words and concern. My son goes in for surgery tomorrow and I cover you prayers and thoughts.


We are with you. I hope and pray everything goes well.


----------



## J. Carson Black

PS - caught up.  Easy today!


----------



## Adelle Laudan

Phew! I didn't think I'd been gone so long 
I got lots of catching up to do.

So far I have
traceya
Sybil Nelson
Angela Carlie
Allure Van Sanz
Mhryinett

I have a new book out. I'd appreciate some tags. http://www.amazon.com/She-Rides-ebook/dp/B004WKQDM8

I will get back to tagging on and off throughout the day. Congrats on all the new releases!


----------



## bazmaz

Hello guys - been away a little while, but spending some time this afternoon going back over last few pages here and getting up to date.

If you could do the same for me it would be hugely appreciated - there is a new link below also that needs that extra boost!

Thanks

Baz

http://www.amazon.com/What-Ukulele-Players-Really-Want/dp/1461059941/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1302874509&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/What-Ukulele-Players-REALLY-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=books&qid=1302874509&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/What-Ukulele-Players-REALLY-Want/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&s=digital-text&qid=1302874514&sr=1-1


----------



## markarayner

Caught up again!  Here's who I tagged (and liked!) this time:
Timothy Craig Everhart
Amy Shojai
Allure Van Sanz, Random Wicks
Dean M. Cole
Mehry Inett
Dave Conifer
Elle Laudan
Barry Maz

My book is below in the siggy if you haven't already tagged (or liked) it!  Thanks!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your new one Adelle. Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new books.


----------



## Christopher Beck

A new one for tagging. Please and thank you.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I've been avoiding opening this thread because I knew I'd be terrifically overwhelmed. Where to start? Well, I'll muddle through somehow...


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

I've tagged Firebrand 12 but what is happening with the tags - they aren't visible? Couldn't find the tags for A Walk in the Woods, and can't find the ones I put on my new Leon book, but similar tags are under 'try subjects'. Tags have also disappeared on Amazon UK.


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged--

Lela Shaw
Tim Everhart
Adelle new one--congratulations!
Chris Beck  new one--congratulations
KathleenV  x4

Welcome to the new taggers. Thanks for the tags back.
all caught up


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up! Kathleen, just go back 5-6 pages and start tagging from there--that'll catch all the faithful taggers. *s*


----------



## Raydad

All caught up. Welcome new taggers:

Ben Dobson 
John M. Dow
firebird12 
Dean M. Cole 
Adelle Laudan (She Rides)
Christopher Beck 
Kathleen Valentine


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Welcome to the thread Kathleen. I tagged all versions of your books.


----------



## aaronpolson

Friday Morning check-in - 

Caught the last page... 

Thanks for all the tags!


----------



## Dawn Judd

Think I'm mostly caught up now.  Thanks everybody!!


----------



## Sally C

Caught up. Thanks for all the tags!


----------



## bazmaz

Mostly caught up backwards, and now catching up forwards!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Jan Hurst-Nicholson: can't see tags for your latest, will try again
RM Prioleau 
John M. Dow 
LeiaShaw
firebird12
Adelle Laudan: new one 
Christopher Beck: new one
Kathleen Valentine

All caught up for now.


----------



## amkuska

Just making notes so I keep track of who I tagged and who I haven't:
Tagged: 
Adelle Laudan
Christopher Beck
Dave Connifer

I will continue tagging everyone after work  In the mean time, if you care to tag mine:

http://www.amazon.com/ORDINARY-ebook/dp/B004W0JPT6/


----------



## Dean M. Cole

Tagged another 45 ebooks/books and still going.

Here's who I've tagged so far today:

aaronpolson (6)
John M. Dow(1)
Dawn Judd (2)
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' (10 - whew, lol. BTW, both of your Ariana's Pride links lead to the Kindle version. I manually selected and tagged your paperback.)
William BK. (1)
Dara England (1)
RachelAstor (2)
David N. Alderman (4)
valeriec80 (7)
Ruth Harris (4)
nancyholzner (3)
Marian Allen (4)


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Man, this thread is like a fighting rooster--unsafe to turn your back on.

Newest tags for me:

Adelle Laudan x 6
Barry Maz x 3
Christopher Beck (New…gnarly cover.)
K Valentine x 4
AM Kuska (Added 99 cents and fiction. You looked so bare. LOL hope you don’t mind I expanded you a bit.)


Appreciate the tags back. Books are in my signature.

Best,
AyVee


----------



## Ricky Sides

amkuska said:


> Just making notes so I keep track of who I tagged and who I haven't:
> Tagged:
> Adelle Laudan
> Christopher Beck
> Dave Connifer
> 
> I will continue tagging everyone after work  In the mean time, if you care to tag mine:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/ORDINARY-ebook/dp/B004W0JPT6/


Tagged. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Amyshojai

Just tagged "Ordinary" and now caught up.


----------



## Harry Shannon

Could use some help with tagging my brand new ebook "The Mick Callahan Novels," clicking the good reviews as helpful, etc.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

The official release isn't for a while, but since we have a link, a running start never hurts. I am home with a rotten cold but will go back six pages this weekend since I haven't been here in a while, and catch all the way up again.

Thanks, guys,
Harry


----------



## Amyshojai

Got it Harry!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done Harry.    Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Ed_ODell

caught up again.

tagged: 

Dawn Judd
Jowitch21
David Alderman
Aaron Progue
Ruth Harris
valeriec80
Dara England
William BK ---- what is "regicide'?
Allure VanSanz
Harris Channing
Angela Carlie
Jason Anderson
Mehryinett
Ray dad
SallyC
Harry Shannon (first 4)

Welcome all! Good luck!


----------



## Dean M. Cole

Congrats on the new book Harry. Went through your entire library. Tagged everything that had tags. There's so much blood on the keyboard it could be the cover of your next book (although that would be an unfortunate departure from the style set by the latest cover,  )


78 more ebooks/books tagged. You can find links to my book's kindle and paperback versions in my signature block. I recently lowered the price of my Kindle version so please also click on the 99 cents tag.

Thanks.

sibelhodge (4)
Eileen Muller (2)
A. Rosaria (1)
Katie Salidas (5)
Mackenzie Morgan (2)
Matthew W. Grant (7)
LeiaShaw (1)
swcleveland (1)
firebird12 (1)
Rhynedahll (6)
AllureVanSanz (4)
daveconifer (6)
Adelle Laudan (6)
markarayner (1)
Christopher Beck (4)
Kathleen Valentine (4)
Raydad (1)
amkuska (1)
Ed_ODell (1)
Harry Shannon (19, Everything with tags + the new one)


----------



## EGranfors

I tagged 4 authors, but many others there are no tag spots.  What to do when Amazon has taken tag spots out? I appreciate the tags for my book and want very much to be a team player here. Could use some more for Some Rivers End on the Day of the Dead.

multicultural, coming-of-age, high school, bullying, hispanics, Day of the Dead, teaching


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I've tagged Firebrand 12 but what is happening with the tags - they aren't visible? Couldn't find the tags for A Walk in the Woods, and can't find the ones I put on my new Leon book, but similar tags are under 'try subjects'. Tags have also disappeared on Amazon UK.


Sometimes you have to hit refresh several times. Sometimes even that doesn't work and I'll go back the next day.


----------



## Dean M. Cole

EGranfors said:


> I tagged 4 authors, but many others there are no tag spots. What to do when Amazon has taken tag spots out? I appreciate the tags for my book and want very much to be a team player here.


If the tags don't appear or disappear as the page is loading, hit the F5 key at the top of your keyboard. This will reload the page on all browsers. I've had to hit F5 many times today (now it just says 't5' lol.)

Once it's finished reloading hit tt and you should get a popup window that allows you to manually enter the tags. At that point simply highlight the suggested tags. Then drag and drop the highlighted tags into the open box and viola ... you're done ... rinse and repeat ad nauseum.

Happy tagging. I've tagged yours.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Good luck with the new releases.

Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're ten pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback (thanks, Dave, I fixed it)
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Sharon Austin

Hi everyone,

My new mystery novel, FIRE FLICKS, is now available on Kindle. I'd appreciate some tags.

I'll go back a few pages and catch up. 

Thanks, 
Sharon


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged. Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## D.R. Erickson

All caught up. Thanks!


----------



## Talia Jager

All caught up! Thanks. Hope everybody has a good weekend.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones, congrats!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Tagged:

LeiaShaw
firebird12
bazmaz
Christopher Beck
Kathleen Valentine
Harry Shannon
Sharon Austin

Welcome new taggers! You can tag me back at: http://www.amazon.com/Accomplished-in-Murder-ebook/dp/B004SUOZTA


----------



## Todd Russell

Got what was new since my last update on page 545:

deanmcole x2
John M. Dow (welcome 
LeiaShaw 
firebird12 (welcome 
bazmaz 
Christopher Beck x4
amkuska (welcome 
Harry Shannon x19 (I got all yours that had tags, Harry.)
Sharon Austin x3 (including Fire Flicks)

Here's mine for those who are new (or have been away for a long while), thank you:

Mental Shrillness Amazon US | Amazon UK
TAGS (hit 'tt' on keyboard and copy/paste below for fastest add)
twist ending, horror, horror collection, short stories, gory, twilight zone, mental illness, scary, terror, blood, death, madness, nightmare, horror author, eerie


----------



## Sharon Austin

Hi newcomers!

I'm as caught up as I can get for today. 

Thanks Ricky. 

Thanks, also, to everyone else who tagged my books, especially Fire Flicks.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Rhynedahll said:


> Thanks to everyone for the kind words and concern. My son goes in for surgery tomorrow and I cover you prayers and thoughts.


Thoughts and prayers are with you. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.
Sincerely, 
Mackenzie

Tagged:
Patty - Whispering Willows - no tags listed for Out of Here. Had already tagged the other two
Dean- Sector 64 - all 3 versions
Ben - The Last Hero
Jan - no tags for Leon. Will try again later
John - From Within - US and UK
Lisa - Destiny Divided
Timothy - Tianna Logan
Adelle - She Rides
Christopher - Rex
Kathleen - My Last Romance, love, murder, etc, Each Angel Burns, The Old Mermaids Tale
A M Kuska - Ordinary
Harry - The Mick Callahan Novels
Sharon - Fire Flicks

Thanks for the tags. Have a nice weekend.


----------



## amkuska

Todd Russell said:


> Got what was new since my last update on page 545:
> 
> deanmcole x2
> John M. Dow (welcome
> LeiaShaw
> firebird12 (welcome
> bazmaz
> Christopher Beck x4
> amkuska (welcome
> Harry Shannon x19 (I got all yours that had tags, Harry.)
> Sharon Austin x3 (including Fire Flicks)
> 
> Here's mine for those who are new (or have been away for a long while), thank you:
> 
> Mental Shrillness Amazon US | Amazon UK
> TAGS (hit 'tt' on keyboard and copy/paste below for fastest add)
> twist ending, horror, horror collection, short stories, gory, twilight zone, mental illness, scary, terror, blood, death, madness, nightmare, horror author, eerie


Thank you Todd, both for the tag and for making it easy to find your books so I can tag you!


----------



## William BK.

Tagged today:

David N. Alderman
Leia Shaw
Timothy Craig Everhart
Adelle Laudan
Barry Maz
Mark A. Rayner
Christopher Beck
A.M. Kuska
Harry Shannon
Eileen Clemens Granfors
Sharon Austin

Welcome newcomers. 
Appreciate any tags in return.


----------



## amkuska

Sharon -- I can't seem to find your Amazon page :S I keep wandering around in circles being sent from one link to the next, none of them the right one!

Tagged:
William
Todd
Rhynedahll
Dara
Amy
Tjager

Mackenzie (Noticed you're #1 for one of those tags, congrats!)
Whew! It's hard to keep up with the flow!


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Tianna Logan
She Rides
Rex
Kathleen x 4
Ordinary
Rivers End
Walk in Woods
Fire Flicks



My paperback could use some taggin' love


----------



## Dean M. Cole

swcleveland I sought out your paperback and tagged it too.

I've tagged up through this posting. I'm fascinated by the covers and stories I've ran across on this thread. There are some great works here.

*Please copy and paste these tags:*
fiction, science fiction, military science fiction, thriller, cheap kindle books, area 51, apocalyptic, alien invasion, military thriller, ufo, science thriller, conspiracy, dystopia, 99 cents

*Into this listing:*
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004OA6LZK Kindle Version

*And here if you have a UK account:*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/SECTOR-64-Coup-de-Main/dp/B004OA6LZK UK Version

*And these tags:*
fiction, science fiction, military science fiction, thriller, area 51, apocalyptic, alien invasion, military thriller, ufo, science thriller, conspiracy, dystopia

*Into this listing:*
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/1460962532 Paperback

Thanks to all of you for making this such an effective thread.


----------



## ReflexiveFire

Whew...all caught up.  Thanks, folks.


----------



## Guest

Just caught up on a whole bunch of new titles. Wow!

I just uploaded a new cover for "Billionaires Bullets Exploding Monkeys" today. Hoping it will make a difference with sales. If you haven't tagged my books, I'd really appreciate your help. Also, feel free to "like" both if you think that will make a difference.

Preferred tags for "On/Off - A Jekyll & Hyde Story"
99 cents, college life, parkinson's disease, suspense, erotica, thriller, kindle thriller, romance, literary fiction, contemporary fiction, early onset parkinson's disease, romantic, sex, RIT, Rochester Institute of Technology

Preferred tags for "Billionaires, Bullets, Exploding Monkeys"
99 cents, college life, Seattle, Paul Allen, thriller, suspense, terrorism, action, adventure, humor, fun, new author, indie author, kindle, microsoft


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

All caught up from 4 pages back.  You guys are great taggers -- thanks!


----------



## Rai Aren

Thanks so much for the tags, peeps! It's great to help each other out this way 

I'm all caught up again, except for the Leon Chameleon book which didn't yet have any tags on it - let us know what you'd like & I'd be happy to tag...

I do notice the tagging is "buggy" sometimes, too, I just keep hitting refresh (I use Firefox) & it eventually comes around.

Cheers,

Rai Aren, co-author of Secret of the Sands, 2009 ReadersFavorite.com 'Fiction-Mystery' Silver Medalist, SECOND EDITION


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up again. Welcome to the newcomers.


----------



## Ben Dobson

Back on top of things again.  This thread is a lot of work!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up except for those books with no tags.


----------



## traceya

Found a couple I'd missed but should be all caught up now  

Cheers and thanks for any tags back
Trace


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

Just checked the thread and nothing new for me to tag this morning. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

amkuska 
Harry Shannon: new one
EGranfors
Sharon Austin: new one

Caught up again.


----------



## J. Carson Black

Kathleen Valentine said:


> I've been avoiding opening this thread because I knew I'd be terrifically overwhelmed. Where to start? Well, I'll muddle through somehow...


Kathleen, we suggest new taggers start back about five or six pages and work up to the present. That way it's not overwhelming, and you catch the active and new taggers.


----------



## J. Carson Black

Gotcha, Harry!  Caught up last four pages, including all the new writers and new books.  I love the Fire Flicks cover!  

Please copy and paste these tags to THE SHOP:

police procedural, women sleuths, suspense, psychological thriller

Thanks,
Maggy


----------



## firebird12

You're right AyVee, can't turn your back on this thread at all.

Went back 8 pages to make sure I got most of the regulars and when I come back now there's 3 more pages added on to this end. Well, back to work. Thanks to everyone for all the tags I've gotten so far.


----------



## Amyshojai

Woot, still caught up! Morning all...


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I'm catching up on tagging but I am very puzzled by some of this stuff. Tags for The Old Mermaid's Tale are great but for Each Angel Burns I am at a complete loss to understand them. Many people have tagged them with "Costa Rica"(), "diving", "elf", "dungeons and dragons" -- I have NO idea why. Those words have nothing whatsoever to do with the book!

Is it possible to have tags removed or is it unimportant?

Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kathleen Valentine said:


> I'm catching up on tagging but I am very puzzled by some of this stuff. Tags for The Old Mermaid's Tale are great but for Each Angel Burns I am at a complete loss to understand them. Many people have tagged them with "Costa Rica"(), "diving", "elf", "dungeons and dragons" -- I have NO idea why. Those words have nothing whatsoever to do with the book!
> 
> Is it possible to have tags removed or is it unimportant?
> 
> Thanks!


We can uncheck and downvote them so they'll eventually be at minus numbers. Most likely it is the work of trolls and then it gets to be self-perpetuating.

Just request what you want downvoted and we'll jump on it. I'll do my part now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up! Thanks for tagging back.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> We can uncheck and downvote them so they'll eventually be at minus numbers. Most likely it is the work of trolls and then it gets to be self-perpetuating.
> 
> Just request what you want downvoted and we'll jump on it. I'll do my part now.


I downvoted them.


----------



## swcleveland

Kathleen Valentine said:


> Is it possible to have tags removed or is it unimportant?


I think it's more or less unimportant. Some people who add "rogue" tags to our listings think it hurts, but it doesn't do much of anything. i.e. if someone adds a "dumb book" tag, no one will see it unless they look at _all_ the tags, and it doesn't affect the search algorithm unless somebody _searches_ for a tag called "dumb book."

If a tag is a mistake, like it sounds these may be, just ask the rest of us on the thread to vote them down--they'll drop to the back of the list, and once they're at zero or a negative number it's not likely that they'll have any impact at all.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Thanks everyone. It was the "Costa Rica" and "elf" that really baffled me.

I'm tagging you now.


----------



## amkuska

OMG! Can't turn my back on this thread for a minute!

Cheri - Is your book available on Smashwords? I'm loving it, but mother-in-law has the kindle, which leaves me with a Sony E-reader or my computer. >.<


----------



## Marian Allen

Caught up, and downvoted the oddball tags on Kathleen's ANGELS book.

Here are my links and preferred tags. Thanks, everybody!

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA


----------



## firebird12

I didn't gain any ground that time, by the time I finished with the next page another page showed up. You gotta stay on the ball with this thread, Ha! Ha! Well, back to work.


----------



## firebird12

Finished another page, gained one this time at least.

Harry Shannon, very impressive, 20+ books under your belt. You're a regular Edgar Rice Burroughs, he had about 92. You going for a record? Good job, got all of'em tagged that had tags. Back to work.


----------



## firebird12

Finally, I made it to the end. Got everyone on the last 11 pages, now I'll just have to keep it caught up. Thanks to everyone for the tags, I appreciate each and every one.

Got those tags down voted Kathleen Valentine, I had checked them all, but I went back and fixed it.


----------



## E.J. Stevens

W. Brondt Kamffer x1
Dean M. Cole x1
Jack Murphy x1
Courtney Cantrell x1
Sharon Austin x1
Ben Dobson x1
Timothy Craig Everhart x1
Kathleen Valentine x4 (and down voted tags)

All caught up. 

Thanks for the tags! 
From the Shadows
Shadows of Myth and Legend
She Smells the Dead (Spirit Guide #1)
Spirit Storm (Spirit Guide #2)


----------



## William BK.

New ones today:
Mike Attebery
D.A. Boulter
Andrew Ashling
Cheri Schmidt
E.J. Stevens


----------



## Talia Jager

Caught up on tagging and downvoting.


----------



## Ruth Harris

still caught up. wow. this almost never happens!


----------



## Dee Ernst

Just tagged and liked the last 4 pages - I think I'm caught up (with this group, it's hard to say)
Would love a tag or two back - Dee


----------



## Grace Elliot

Ooops, been away for a while and taken a while to catch up, but all done now.
Here are my links.

US link:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1

many thanks for return tag-love.

Grace x


----------



## aaronpolson

Snagged the new ones since my last visit - 

Thanks for the tag-backs (links are in the signature below).


----------



## AuthorTerry

I just found this thread. I've got a few books I'd love to have tagged (and/or "Liked")

When Danger Calls: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0046H9YRI

What's in a Name? http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO5JR4

Nowhere to Hide: http://www.amazon.com/Nowhere-to-Hide-ebook/dp/B003VRZV2G

Thanks! 
I'll go through the thread and try to do some tagging for others.

Terry


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## T. K. Bloom

It feels like a lovely day to catch up on tags  I'm still looking to bump up urban fantasy, thanks!


----------



## AuthorTerry

Since I'm new and confused by these boards/forums, can someone tell me how to jump to a specific page? I see the moderator has said to start at page 336 or thereabouts, but I don't know how to go there. Sorry. But I AM tagging (and sheesh, I feel so inadequate with my puny tag numbers after seeing some of you with hundreds.)

Terry


----------



## JFHilborne

My new release yesterday is almost tagless, could use a few: http://tinyurl.com/3hwvetk


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

AuthorTerry said:


> Since I'm new and confused by these boards/forums, can someone tell me how to jump to a specific page? I see the moderator has said to start at page 336 or thereabouts, but I don't know how to go there.


Forget about those old instructions. The current suggestion is just go back five or six pages, and start tagging from there. That way you just get the people who are active taggers.


----------



## firebird12

You really and truly can't turn your back on this thread, half a day and I was already behind. Well I'm back caught up now for as long as it lasts.

Listen, my wife put together a cook book. I edited and formatted it for Kindle. Even though I'm not technically the author I'd like to throw it in here, it could sure use some tagging. Here's the link to it:



The cover was done by a close friend, she's a professional graphic Illustrator by day, trying to break into the book cover business on the side. If any of you need a cover done she's real reasonable and I think very good as well. If interested just send me a personal message and I'll put you in touch with her.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers and congratulations on the new releases.

Tags back appreciated. You'll find links to my books in a previous post.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Today I tagged:

amkuska
Attebery
Cheri Shmidt - (cute cover by the way)
AuthorTerry
JFHilborne
firebird12

Newcomers can tag me back at: http://www.amazon.com/Accomplished-in-Murder-ebook/dp/B004SUOZTA

Thanks!


----------



## Amanda Brice

I'm working my way through this thread. (I actually started weeks ago, long before my book was live.)

I'd love some tags on my book that just went live today!

http://www.amazon.com/Codename-Dancer-Spevak-Mystery-ebook/dp/B004WPOK7S/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1303004644&sr=8-3


----------



## RachelAstor

Woot - caught up! Thanks for the tags everyone


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caught up again.


----------



## BrentNichols

Let's give this a try:

http://www.amazon.com/Lord-of-Fire-ebook/dp/B004V0CTBI

I think I got a repetitive strain injury going through the backlist. It was neat seeing so many different kinds of books, though, and the tags people choose.


----------



## kahuna

Firebird R
Kathleen valentine
amkusta
William BK
Arthor Terry
JF Hillborne
Dean M. Cole
Reflexive Fire
Courtney Camntell
Rai Aren
Ben Dobson
Sheri Schmidt
Dawn Judd
EGanfors
John M. Dow
Nancy Holzner
Leia Shaw
Angela Carlie Tyler Nunnaly
Julie Ortolon

I went to your amazon page and tagged you tags. I also hit the "like" button at the top of the page by the title and stars.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me:

relationships, love, sexuality, romance, erotica, psychology, self help, spirituality, passion, erotic, sensual, lovers, health

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Fateful
Terry x 3
No Alibi
Downhome
Codename Dancer

Brent--I didn't see any tags on your three; I'll check back later.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

All caught up.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Caught up...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Still caught up. Amazing.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Patty,

I see I was the second person to tag the last book in your siggy so it must be a new release. Congratulations.  

Caught up to this point.


----------



## J. Carson Black

All caught up!  

Terry Odell X3
Dee Ernst
Grace Elliot
T.K. Bloom
JFHilborne X2 (new one!)
Jason G. Anderson X2
Firebird 12 - new cooking book
Rachel Astor
Brent Nichols Lord of Fire


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged all the new folks, congrats on new releases! A few didn't have tags yet but happy to do so once they're selected. Reciprococity very much appreciated--especially on the "print" versions of the books. Thanks!


----------



## AuthorTerry

I'm new, and have been tagging. Is it considered "proper" to respond with those I've tagged. There were so many, I wasn't really paying a whole lot of attention - just tagging away. 
I also hit the "like" button wherever possible.

And thanks to all who have tagged my books. It's appreciated!

Terry


----------



## Ricky Sides

Terry,

I tagged all versions of the books in your siggy.

Some people announce the specific books and authors they have tagged. In order to save time, many just say that they are caught up to this point.

I'm caught up to this point.


----------



## amkuska

I'm caught up. So many tags. x.x Thanks everyone who has tagged me! Link in sig.


----------



## amkuska

BrentNichols said:


> Let's give this a try:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Lord-of-Fire-ebook/dp/B004V0CTBI
> 
> I think I got a repetitive strain injury going through the backlist. It was neat seeing so many different kinds of books, though, and the tags people choose.


What did you want it tagged with? I don't see any available tags.


----------



## Ruth Harris

Tagged--

Terry Odell
Jenny Hilborne
firebird 12
Amanda Brica
Brent Nichols--only 2 tags, add some more

Welcome to the new taggers. Aaaargh, just noticed!  Please, please, please downvote humor for Decades...
Thanks & all caught up.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Cheri Schmidt 
Kathleen Valentine: downvoted unwanted tags 
AuthorTerry
Amanda Brice 
BrentNichols
Patty Jansen: new one 
Ruth Harris: hadn't tagged 'humor' to begin with, must be a later addition.

All caught up.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Hi everyone,

I am woefully behind in tagging because I've been busting my hump to get my latest book out. But it's finally up on Amazon, and ready to go!

Can I get some tags for _*PEACE ARMY*_, the sequel to _Peace Warrior_? Tags for both would be appreciated if you haven't tagged me before. I have added 10 tags, but the key ones are "military science fiction" and "science fiction."



I will go back and catch up the last few pages right away.

Thanks all!
Steve


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done.   Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Dee Ernst said:


> Just tagged and liked the last 4 pages - I think I'm caught up (with this group, it's hard to say)
> Would love a tag or two back - Dee


Done.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Went back and got the last 4 pages.

Does anyone _else _find themselves one-clicking as they go through this process? I downloaded two books that grabbed my attention:

_*The House Eaters*_ and* Bridesmaid Lotto * <--- the second one is for my wife, by the way. 

Thanks for the tags all!
S.


----------



## xandy3

My newest book could use some clicking love:

The Golden Rose

Special ebook to benefit childhood cancer, so if you tag with something related to that like "for charity" I would really appreciate it.

(and yes, I know the cover has some serious issues, but as they say in Raiders of the Lost Ark "we have top men working on that as we speak. Top. Men."  )

I'll come back and catch up on my tagging, tonight as I get some rest and get rid of this bronchitis! 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged. Congratulations on the new release.  

I hope you get well soon.


----------



## Todd Russell

I'm up to date 

Attebery x2 (with requested tags)
Courtney Cantrell
Kathleen Valentine x4 (I downgraded the tags that didn't apply as requested -- I swear I'd done your tags before, but they weren't there today so I redid all four books)
AuthorTerry x5
firebird12 (tagged your friend's cookbook)
BrentNichols x2 (no tags on Bert the Barbarian?)
Patty Jansen (Out of Here)
Steven L. Hawk x2

Mental Shrillness Amazon US | Amazon UK
TAGS (hit 'tt' on keyboard and copy/paste below for quick add)
twist ending, horror, horror collection, short stories, gory, twilight zone, mental illness, scary, terror, blood, death, madness, nightmare, horror author, eerie


----------



## EGranfors

Tagged as requested or most popular:
Cantrell
Ashling
Hurst-Nicholson
Carson Black
Shojia
Sally Clements
Todd Russell
Sibel Hodge

and those of you who used PM to notify me of tags for my book!  Thanks!


----------



## xandy3

Ricky Sides said:


> Tagged. Congratulations on the new release.
> 
> I hope you get well soon.


Thanks, Ricky!


----------



## firebird12

Caught up once again. Got all of yours K Crumley even the Magazines. Congratulations on the new release.

Got yours too Steven L. Hawk, Congratulations on your new release as well.

PS: will someone tell this newcomer how you get two book covers side by side in your signatures? Every time I try they end up one on top of the other like in BrentNichols's and I don't want them like that, thanks ahead of time for any help you can offer me with this problem. I realize I'm probably overlooking the obvious.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Eliminate the hard break between the codes.


----------



## firebird12

Thanks Ricky, I knew it'd be something stupidly simple.


----------



## Melissa Foster

Hi! I'm new to your boards and just getting started promoting my ebooks (I've been promoting the paperbacks, silly, I know!).

My books could use some tag love!

I've just reduced them, too - _Chasing Amanda _ is now $2.99 and _Megan's Way _ is now $1.99 (Finalist, 2010 Next Generation Indie Book Awards). If you have time, Megan's Way is on Kindle and in paperback Thank you!

http://ecx.images-

amazon.com/images/I/51dmTyA16YL._SL160_.jpg Paranormal, suspense, fiction, maryland, abduction, family

 literary fiction, spiritual, fiction, Cape Cod, love, family,

Sorry for the double post of the book images. I'm new here and just getting used to your signature system. I'll try to remedy it--thanks for your patience.


----------



## aaronpolson

Got yours, Melissa and K.

Thanks for the tags, everyone.  The covers below link to each amazon page (I always right click + open in new tabs for speed).

Cheers!


----------



## D.R. Erickson

Got all the new guys! Thanks!


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged

Stevn Hawk
Xandy x3
ThinkHappy

Welcome to the new taggers.  Please, oh, please, downvote "humor" for Decades. TY
all caught up


----------



## Harris Channing

Caught up!  Whoot Hoot!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Caught up.  Voted down the "humor" tag, Ruth.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up, welcome and congrats to all the new taggers/books!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up again. Welcome to the thread Melissa.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're ten pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Dean M. Cole

I'm working my way through the new post (list below). They're right, go away for 24 hours and you're 3 pages behind. I've started pressing the 'Like' button too, would greatly appreciate a few 'Likes' back. Thanks. 

My Tags have gotten a little out of whack. 'Science Fiction', the tag I need the most fell off the top list and isn't getting many clicks so I've created a list of the tags I'd like to add to. If you'll copy the list before you click on the link it will be a quick paste to add the tags. Thanks.

*Please copy and paste these tags:*
fiction, science fiction, military science fiction, thriller, cheap kindle books, area 51, apocalyptic, alien invasion, military thriller, ufo, science thriller, conspiracy, dystopia, 99 cents

*Into this listing:*
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004OA6LZK Kindle Version

*And here if you have a UK account:*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/SECTOR-64-Coup-de-Main/dp/B004OA6LZK UK Version

*And these tags:*
fiction, science fiction, military science fiction, thriller, area 51, apocalyptic, alien invasion, military thriller, ufo, science thriller, conspiracy, dystopia

*Into this listing:*
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/1460962532 Paperback

Thanks to all of you for making this such an effective thread.

*Tagged* and *'Liked'* since my last my last update:

ReflexiveFire (1)
Attebery (4 - Both Books, Both Versions)
traceya (6 - Four eBooks, Two Paperbacks)
Cheri Schmidt (1)
E.J. Stevens (8 - Four Books, Both Versions)
Dee Ernst (1)
Grace Elliot (1)
AuthorTerry (5 - Three eBooks, Two Paperbacks)
T. K. Bloom (1)
JFHilborne (3 - Two eBooks, One Paperback)
kahuna (1)


----------



## Selene Coulter

Gah, 7 pages but finally caught up!


----------



## JD Rhoades

Man, it's easy to get behind...

Done now: 

JR Tomlin-all I could find. I couldn't locate the one in your sig. 
Dean M. Cole
Ben Dobson
Mria Staal
John M. Dow
leia shaw
firebird12
dave conifer (beware--someone tagged you with "drm infected" and "defective by design"-I removed those from my tagging. 
Adelle Laudan
bazmaz
MArk A. Rayner
Christopher Beck 
Kathleen valentine
AM Kuska
Harry Shannon
E Granfors
Sharon Austin
Atteberry
Cherie Schmidt
Dee Ernst


More later...


----------



## Melissa Foster

Thank you - I'm heading over to tag now!

Almost done tagging (after post edit) - While we're at it, why don't we "Like" each other's books and 5 stars?


----------



## Ricky Sides

You can't give star ratings without reviewing the books. We can't review books we haven't read. If we review books, we need to give honest and objective reviews and star ratings. We can't do anything else because it would be unethical. The customer base needs to be able to trust the rating system. Heck, I need to be able to trust it. I buy a lot of books based on the system. 

Tagging doesn't require judgement calls. We are simply agreeing to the categories referenced by the tags. Most of us won't check tags that require judgement calls such as *awesome book,* unless we have read the book and agree. Similarly, most of us won't agree with a tag that uses the name of an author who didn't write the book. Many readers have compared my book CLAWS to King's books, but it would be wrong to tag it Stephen King.

I know you're new at this and don't mean to suggest anything unethical. That's why I'm taking the time to explain these matters. I wish you the best of luck with your books.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Tagged:

Amanda Brice
Brent Nichols
Steven L. Hawk
xandy3
Thinkhappy

Newcomers can tag me back at: http://www.amazon.com/Accomplished-in-Murder-ebook/dp/B004SUOZTA


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi everyone!

Thanks again for your concern and love for my son, who we call "Boo." His surgery went well and he should get out of ICU tomorrow.

I went in and tagged everyone new and all new books since my last post. I had a posting with all the names listed but managed to close the window by mistake.

Congratulations everyone!

Brent Nichols, your book Bert the Barbarian had no tags for me.

Congratulations to everyone on the new books and welcome to all the new folks!


----------



## Ricky Sides

I'm happy to hear that your son's surgery went well. I hope he makes a record breaking recovery.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Rhynedahll said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Thanks again for your concern and love for my son, who we call "Boo." His surgery went well and he should get out of ICU tomorrow.


Great news! I'm so glad it went well. Speedy recovery to your son and you need to get some rest.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Yeah, and eat something too.


----------



## JFHilborne

Thank you all for the tags, returning the favor


----------



## Raymond Birdsell

This is a great idea!!  Who do I tag ... given there are 500+ pages worth of this thread?


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged. Welcome to the thread.

No one expects you to go through the entire thread. Just go back 6 pages and tag forward from there. You'll get to all of the active taggers soon that way.


----------



## Raymond Birdsell

Ricky Sides said:


> Tagged. Welcome to the thread.
> 
> No one expects you to go through the entire thread. Just go back 6 pages and tag forward from there. You'll get to all of the active taggers soon that way.


Sounds good ... off I go ... starting with you.

Thanks,

Raymond


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Raymond Birdsell said:


> Sounds good ... off I go ... starting with you.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Raymond


Got you tagged and welcome. You find the list of my books somewhere in the last few pages. Thanks for the tags back.


----------



## JJayKamp

Hello again, fellow authors!  My vacation has been delayed, so I am back here to participate in tagging once again.  And I've got a new book:  The Singer's Wife, which is the last book in my signature.  

Thanks for the tagging love!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi, all!

Since I'm awake, tagged:

Raymond Birdsell, Welcome to the thread!

J. Jay Kamp, new one Congratulations!


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Out of Here
Lord of Fire
Terry x 2
Peace Army
Xandy x 2
Melissa x 2
Madness & Murder
Ratticus
JJ x 3


----------



## Dawn Judd

Computer is back up and running and I'm all caught up once more!


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Caught up! My newest Tags:

Harry Shannon 
Sharon Austin
Mike Attebery
Cheri Schmidt
Dee Ernst
Terry Odell
Jenny Hilborne
Tim’s Wife’s Cookbook
Amanda Brice
Brent Nichols
Patty Jansen (last one in Sig)
Steven L Hawk
K Crumley
Melissa Foster
Raymond Birdsell
JJ Kamp (New one Congrats!)


My books are in my signature, and I'd appreciate the clicks!

AND YAY on your sons surgery going well! I'm so glad to hear it.

All my best, 
AyVee
Allure Van Sanz


----------



## Rai Aren

I'm all caught up again! Thanks so much to everyone who is tagging me - most appreciated! 

Cheers,

*Rai Aren, co-author of Secret of the Sands, 2009 ReadersFavorite.com 'Fiction-Mystery' Silver Medalist, SECOND EDITION*


----------



## Guest

If any of you saw the fascinating interview today with Microsoft co-founder Paul Allen on 60 minutes tonight, I'm really trying to catch some sales with the press surrounding his book! My novel "Billionaires, Bullets, Exploding Monkeys" features a main character based on Allen! If you guys can help me with some tagging, I think this is a really fun companion read to Allen's book "Idea Man" that comes out on Tuesday.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0028K33GS


----------



## Mehryinett

Mike Attebery
Courtney Cantrell
Rai Aren
Tracey Alley
Kathleen Valentine
Dee Ernst
T.K. Bloom
Jenny Hilborne
Brent Nichols
Melissa Foster
Raymond Birdsell

And caught up!


----------



## Patty Jansen

Latest ones caught up.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Steven L. Hawk: new one
xandy3: new one 
Thinkhappy
Raymond Birdsell
JJayKamp: new one
Attebery: new one

Caught up.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED (up to page 546)...

RM Prioleau  
Dawn Judd 
AllureVanSanz (latest books)
Mrs.Smith (latest book)
Sybil Nelson (i tagged "Guardian of Eden", but the klink for your other new one isn't working)
Tyler Nunnally (Phillip Thomas Duck's latest thriller)
Aaron Pogue (courtney's paperback and kindle book)
nancyholzner 
A. Rosaria (latest book)
Dean M. Cole (i tagged everything i could except the u.k. tags which wouldn't work)
Ben Dobson (no tags showing for u.k. version)
Jan Hurst-Nicholson (no tags showing for your latest book)


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

All caught up again.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Cheri - Fateful
firebird 12 - Down Home Southern Cooking
Kathleen - voted down bad tags
Terry - When Danger Calls, What's In A Name, Nowhere to Hide, Coping Mechanisms, Finding Sarah
Jenny - No Alibi
Amanda - Codename: Dancer
Brent - Lord of Fire, Cinderella's Blues, had only one tag for Bert
Patty - Out of Here
Steven - Peace Army
K. Crumley - The Golden Rose
Melissa - Chasing Amanda, Megan's Way
Raymond - Ratticus
J Jay Kamp - The Singer's Wife

Thanks for the tags.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Michael Robertson Jr

Working hard to catch up -- It's like a full time job.


----------



## Selene Coulter

Echoing the good wishes, Rhynedall.  

I am all caught up again. I forgot how much quicker this is to do daily.


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged--

RBirdsell
JJKamp new one--congratulations!

Rhynedall, so glad the surgery went well!

Welcome to the new taggers.
Message to all!  Pleasepleaseplease vote down "Humor" for Decades....aargh, how did that one get there?
All caught up for now.


----------



## J. Carson Black

Caught up.

Rhynedall, I'm so happy Boo's surgery went well.  I am thinking good thoughts for you and your family today.


----------



## JD Rhoades

New for me: 

Terry Odell
Jenny Hilborne
Amanda Brice 
Brent Nichols 
Steven L. Hawk
xandy3
ThinkHappy
Raymond Birdsell
Jay J Kamp
mrobmedia


----------



## JD Rhoades

Great news, Rhynedall! And I second the recommendations for rest and sustenance. Does no good to wreck your own health.


----------



## Talia Jager

All caught up, now time for breakfast.


----------



## aaronpolson

All caught up, again!

Thanks for the tags (I haven't posted full links in a while, so here they are):

The Bottom Feeders http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003F777TW/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

We are the Monsters http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004RPS6XM/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Loathsome, Dark and Deep http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004GEAMNG/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Black Medicine Thunder http://www.amazon.com/Black-Medicine-Thunder-Chaos-ebook/dp/B004QGYDF2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1301580997&sr=1-1

Rock Gods and Scary Monsters http://www.amazon.com/Rock-Gods-Scary-Monsters-ebook/dp/B004BA5546/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1301581053&sr=1-1

The House Eaters http://www.amazon.com/The-House-Eaters-ebook/dp/B004NNVMQ6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1301581097&sr=1-1

*And Thank You!*


----------



## A. Rosaria

Caught up again.  

Would you please tag my new one? (or both if your so kind) It's the colorful one.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged. Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## A. Rosaria

Thank you Ricky Sides. It was a joy writing the story. On to my next project, after a week rest.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

All caught up.  It's so much easier when you visit daily!

Thanks all,
S.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

A. Rosaria said:


> Caught up again.
> 
> Would you please tag my new one? (or both if your so kind) It's the colorful one.


Tagged and good luck with the new release.


----------



## Staceywb

Tagged and Liked all the new to me books in the last 5 pages.  Thanks for the tags everyone, and if you feel so inclined I'd appreciate some Likes as well.

Stacey


----------



## William L.K.

I should be all caught up by the end of the day.

Thanks so much for the tags in return!


----------



## Guest

Caught up. Any tags in return would be greatly appreciated! 

http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-Erotic-Novelette-ebook/dp/B004WOXDF4/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1302900867&sr=1-2


----------



## Marian Allen

Rhynedahll said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Thanks again for your concern and love for my son, who we call "Boo." His surgery went well and he should get out of ICU tomorrow.


Great news about "Boo"! Thank you for sharing it. 

Caught up with new people, new releases, and tag clean-up.

Here are mine. Thanks to all who are tagging me.

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I set up a short story for .99 as an experiment and I set up tags that should do it. So if anyone has time could you got to http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004D9FW9I and just agree to all the tags? Thanks.

I'm going to get caught up on the new ones as soon as I get done with work.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Dylan and Kathleen's new releases. Welcome to the thread Dylan.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're ten pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Karen Fenech

Rhynedahll said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Thanks again for your concern and love for my son, who we call "Boo." His surgery went well and he should get out of ICU tomorrow.
> 
> I went in and tagged everyone new and all new books since my last post. I had a posting with all the names listed but managed to close the window by mistake.
> 
> Congratulations everyone!
> 
> Brent Nichols, your book Bert the Barbarian had no tags for me.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone on the new books and welcome to all the new folks!


Jonas, that's wonderful news about your son. God Bless.


----------



## JJayKamp

Thanks for all the words of encouragement on the new book -- I appreciate your support!  And congratulations to A. Rosaria on his new book!  (We're a prolific lot, aren't we?   )

Anywho, I'm all caught up for this morning.  Thanks for the tags!


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged today:

Leia Shaw

Timothy Everhart

Barry Maz (now paperback edition as well)

Christopher Beck - new one

A M Kuska

Sharon Austin - new one also

Cheri Schmidt

Jenny Hilborne

Thank you for also tagging my books in return.  I appreciate it.  Thank you to all who have already tagged my books.

Karen


----------



## J.M Pierce

Hello all! The sequel to Failing Test, and second book in the Shadow Series, is now available! (see sig line below)

I'm not going to fib and say that I'll be able to go back in the weeks that I've missed, but I'll do my best to keep up. It seems to get harder and harder to find time to even visit KB anymore. I'll do my best. Thanks in advance for any tagging that you are generous enough to provide!

Take care!
J.M.


----------



## Dawn Judd

J.M. Pierce said:


> Hello all! The sequel to Failing Test, and second book in the Shadow Series, is now available!


Congrats on the new release! Tasha will be so excited!!!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

All caught up again. Congrats on the new release, J.M.!

If everyone could tag my new book, _*Peace Army*_, it would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## William BK.

Caught up now:
Dee Ernst
Terry Odell
T.K. Bloom
Jenny Hilborne
Dawn Everhart
Amanda Brice
Brent Nichols
Steven L. Hawk
K. Crumley
Melissa Foster
Raymond Birdsell
J. Jay Kamp
A. Rosaria
Stacey Wallace Benefiel
William L.K.
Dylan English
J.M. Pierce

Newbies please tag me at: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004V9HY14

Cheers!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Tagged:

Raymond Birdsell
JJayKamp
A. Rosaria
Scififan
Dylan English
J.M. Pierce

Newcomers can tag me back at: http://www.amazon.com/Accomplished-in-Murder-ebook/dp/B004SUOZTA

Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Congrats on the new release, J.M. Got you tagged.

We all just do what we can.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Okay, I feel like an idiot. Is it enough just to check them or is there some kind of Submit button I am missing. What's the difference between checking them all and clicking Agree with These Tags.

I just did a bunch but don't know if I'm missing something.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged. Congratulations on the new release J.M.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Kathleen Valentine said:


> Okay, I feel like an idiot. Is it enough just to check them or is there some kind of Submit button I am missing. What's the difference between checking them all and clicking Agree with These Tags.
> 
> I just did a bunch but don't know if I'm missing something.


Clicking *Agree with These Tags* just gives you the option to vote yes or no on tags. It does nothing to increase the tag count. You can use the tt method that Gertie just described or you have to manually check the tags.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Ricky Sides said:


> Clicking *Agree with These Tags* just gives you the option to vote yes or no on tags. It does nothing to increase the tag count. You can use the tt method that Gertie just described or you have to manually check the tags.


Okay, thanks -- that's what I am doing.

This is a good thing to do while stuck on the phone with a long-winded friend. She can go on and on and I just sit here and tag.....


----------



## Ricky Sides

Kathleen Valentine said:


> This is a good thing to do while stuck on the phone with a long-winded friend. She can go on and on and I just sit here and tag.....


  I've done the same with a friend of mine many times.


----------



## athanos

Hi everybody. I've tagged all the books on pg 330, as stated on that page there were 323.

Could somebody please tell me if that's all there are or is there another page where there are more to tag?

I'll list my books once I know I've tagged everything. I hope by the time I get back on tomorrow morning 
somebody could tell me what other books are still needed & which page a more up to date list than on pg 330 
can be found.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

athanos said:


> Hi everybody. I've tagged all the books on pg 330, as stated on that page there were 323.
> 
> Could somebody please tell me if that's all there are or is there another page where there are more to tag?
> 
> I'll list my books once I know I've tagged everything. I hope by the time I get back on tomorrow morning
> somebody could tell me what other books are still needed & which page a more up to date list than on pg 330
> can be found.


Got you tagged and welcome.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're ten pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread Athanos. I tagged all your books.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Thanks for the well wishes! I've got everyone since my last post. (sneaking it in at work! Shhhh.)


----------



## Dawn Judd

J.M. Pierce said:


> Thanks for the well wishes! I've got everyone since my last post. (sneaking it in at work! Shhhh.)


LOL. Me too. My district manager just did a surprise visit just as I closed my page. Close one!!


----------



## RachelAstor

All caught up!

I've got a new release that could use a little love.



Preferred tags would be: contemporary romance, chick lit, chicklit, beach read, fun read, witch, magic, women's fiction

Thanks so much!


----------



## nancyholzner

Not a good idea to take the weekend off! I'm all caught up again. I've tagged these folks' books:

Leia Shaw
firebird12
Dave Conifer
Adelle Laudan
Baz 
Mark A Rayner
Christopher Beck
A.M. Kuska
Harry Shannon
E Granfors
Sharon Austin
Mike Attebery
Cheri Schmidt
Kathleen Valentine (+ downgraded the irrelevant tags you mentioned for Each Angel Burns)
E.J. Stevens
Dee Ernst
Terry Odell
Jenny Hillborne
Amanda Brice
Brent Nichols
Kahuna
Steven L. Hawk
K Crumley
Melissa Foster
Raymond Birdsell
J. Jay Kamp
Dan Dawkins
A. Rosaria (F.C.F.; I'd already tagged the other one)
William L.K.
Dylan English
J.M. Pierce
Athanos
Rachel Astor (new book)

Thanks again for tagging my books!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new taggers/books. Love the title "Payback's A Witch"  LOL!


----------



## E.J. Stevens

Catching up from the weekend...
Terry Odell x3
Jenny Hilborne x1
Timothy Everhart's friends book x1
Amanda Brice x1
Brent Nichols x3
Patty Jansen x1
Steven Hawk x1
K. Crumley x1
Melissa Foster x2
Harris Channing x4
J.D. Rhoades x5
Raymond Birdsell x1
J. Jay Kamp x1
Dan Dawkins x1
A. Rosaria x1
Stacey Benefiel x2
William L.K. x3
Dylan English x1
Kathleen Valentine x1 (short story)
Athanasious x6
Rachel Astor x1

All caught up. 

Thanks for the tags!
From the Shadows
Shadows of Myth and Legend
She Smells the Dead (Spirit Guide #1)
Spirit Storm (Spirit Guide #2)


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## JD Rhoades

Tired of listing everyone so I'll just say...

caught up.


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged--
TRosario--congrats on new one
Dylan English
JMPierce--new one, congrats
Athanos
RachelAstor

Welcome to the new taggers & thanks for the tags back.

To All, please downvote "humor" for Decades.....aargh! how did that get there?

All caught up.


----------



## Sharon Austin

Caught up again.

Thank you, to everyone who tagged mine. 

I think I tagged all new releases. Congratulations!

Welcome newcomers. Nice to meet you.

Wonderful news about your son, Rhynedahll.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caught up again. Congrats on the new releases and good luck to everyone.


----------



## Library4Science

I haven't joined the tagging group yet but I wanted to ask if anyone worries about how artificial this looks.  I took a look at several of the books mentioned here and a large majority of the tags have very similar numbers.  For instance one book had about 20 tags and around 15 of them had a tag count between 50 and 53.  That would be a red flag to me if I was trying to determine if someone was trying to work the system.  I just wondered if people think it could cause a problem with Amazon.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Library4Science said:


> I haven't joined the tagging group yet but I wanted to ask if anyone worries about how artificial this looks. I took a look at several of the books mentioned here and a large majority of the tags have very similar numbers. For instance one book had about 20 tags and around 15 of them had a tag count between 50 and 53. That would be a red flag to me if I was trying to determine if someone was trying to work the system. I just wondered if people think it could cause a problem with Amazon.


Why would it disturb Amazon? Tags just indicate categories and sometimes names of authors. Okay, sometimes you'll encounter tags such as awesome book, but when you do so you'll also note that such tags have fewer counts. That's because most of us won't click such tags unless we know for certain that the judgement calls fit the book. The majority of tags just help to categorize the books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Library4Science said:


> I haven't joined the tagging group yet but I wanted to ask if anyone worries about how artificial this looks. I took a look at several of the books mentioned here and a large majority of the tags have very similar numbers. For instance one book had about 20 tags and around 15 of them had a tag count between 50 and 53. That would be a red flag to me if I was trying to determine if someone was trying to work the system. I just wondered if people think it could cause a problem with Amazon.


And the Amazon KDB community has a tagging thread, so they are well aware of what we do. If it helps them sell books, it's a good thing.


----------



## athanos

Hoookay! All done. All 323 on the list on pg 330. Then, LOL I found out the new rule of thumb in tagging 
is just go back 6 pages & tag whoever is there. Oh well, I hope the hours I spent tagging all those on 
pg 330 will karmically pay forward.

Doing all those tags also gave me a bit of insight in streamlining the process for everyone concerned. 
When requesting your book or books to be tagged include a list of your tags, that way folks can just TT 
once on your page & paste your list as you would want to see it. Also it's nice to click on the Like button, 
it gives a little bit of extra attention to your fellow taggers & also tells you if you've been there before & 
not to have to find out you've already tagged that book before. Believe me, when you're tagging hundreds 
of books cutting these little corners a-d-d-s u-p!

Ok without further adieu my tags are: *antichrist, apocalypse, armageddon, 
dark fantasy, horror, illuminati, lucifer, new world order, occult, paranormal, 
prophecy, supernatural, templar, 2012, satan, end of world*

My books are:
*http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004QOA768
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004TSIV0U
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004TSCH2I
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ULWSAK 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004V51D24
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W3FX76*

Thanks everybody for returning the tagging favor. 
If only half of those I tagged tag back I'll be up to 1000 tags by the end of the month. 
LOL


----------



## Gertie Kindle

athanos said:


> Doing all those tags also gave me a bit of insight in streamlining the process for everyone concerned.
> When requesting your book or books to be tagged include a list of your tags, that way folks can just TT
> once on your page & paste your list as you would want to see it. Also it's nice to click on the Like button,
> it gives a little bit of extra attention to your fellow taggers & also tells you if you've been there before &
> not to have to find out you've already tagged that book before. Believe me, when you're tagging hundreds
> of books cutting these little corners a-d-d-s u-p!


You can also just block the tags in the tt window and drag & drop them into the box. That goes pretty quick, too.

Sorry you went through that whole list. Most of those authors have long since dropped out and many of us have added books. I think I have four more since that list. Not to mention all the new authors.

No doubt you have earned at least 1000 karmic points.


----------



## Raymond Birdsell

Tagging books like crazy and having fun doing it!!

Thanks to everyone for the tags and the likes - I have NO idea what the overall affect is on Amazon's rankings / etc. ... but it looks good to this NEWBIE author ...


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

That Within
Stacey x 2
Eyes on It
Shadow's Light
athanos x 6
Paybacks

My paperback could use some lovin'...


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the Ratticus book...neat! Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Harris Channing

done!


----------



## A. Rosaria

Caught up.  Clicking tags at my 0500 hours. Sniffing the air of morning.

Give my new one some love. It's the colorful one.


----------



## firebird12

Four pages in less than 24 hours, but once again I'm caught up!


----------



## JJayKamp

I'm caught up, too.  Thanks, everyone!


----------



## 28612

Jason, that's great news about "Boo" - continued good thoughts for him, you, and all the family!

Moriah's downvotes
Julia O x3 (previously)
Melissa - had missed the 2nd one-got that now
Maggy/J. Carson - requested preferred tags (and my sympathies for the loss of your cat. It's never easy)
Margaret/Gertie's new one - congratulations!
Sarah W's new - more congrats!
Jack M
R.M.
Dawn x2
Allure's new - congrats!
Scott C - already had your pb, too
Jason T
Leslie's new - congrats!
Tyler/Phillip Thomas
Nancy H x3
Dean x2 (couldn't get the UK to work no matter how many times I refreshed)
Ben
John D
Leia
Timothy x2
Adelle's new
Christopher Beck's new
KathleenV x4 + 1
A.M.
Harry's new
Sharon A
Cheri
Terry O - tagged from elsewhere
Jenny's nw
Amanda
Brent x3
Patty J
Steven's new
Xandy's new
Melissa x2
Dean x2 fixes
Raymond
JJay x3
Dan D
A. Rosaria's new
Dylan
J.M.'s new
Athanasios x6
Rachel

... and caught up!

Thanks for all your tag-backs.

Here are mine:

WIDOW WOMAN
http://www.amazon.com/Widow-Woman-ebook/dp/B00457VKIK

Any down votes on "contemporary" and "contemporary romance" much appreciated

Preferred tags:
western historical romance, romance, historical romance, fiction, western, relationships, ranch, 1880s, 19th century, wyoming, kindle, cowboy, cowboys, backlist ebooks, kindle authors

The rest of these are contemporaries:

http://www.amazon.com/Principal-Love-Seasons-Small-ebook/dp/B004C44NOY

http://www.amazon.com/Wedding-Party-ebook/dp/B004K1FICU

http://www.amazon.com/Gradys-Wedding-ebook/dp/B004K1FIB6

http://www.amazon.com/Almost-Bride-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58Z2

http://www.amazon.com/Prelude-Wedding-ebook/dp/B0044XUZ72

http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00457VKIA

http://www.amazon.com/The-Games-ebook/dp/B004BSH1TU

http://www.amazon.com/Rodeo-Nights-ebook/dp/B004CFBIO6

http://www.amazon.com/Not-a-Family-Man-ebook/dp/B004BDOVZW

http://www.amazon.com/Hoops-ebook/dp/B004CFBIPK

http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004BDP94E

http://www.amazon.com/Found-Groom-Place-Called-ebook/dp/B00457VKJY

http://www.amazon.com/Match-Made-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58V6

http://www.amazon.com/A-New-World-ebook/dp/B004DL0LDS

http://www.amazon.com/Heart-Remembers-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58U2

http://www.amazon.com/Rancher-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004BDOTYU


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up and close to having a new one, myself.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Selene Coulter

And all caught up again.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi everone!

We're still in the hospital but Boo is improving and hopefully will get out in about a week. Your support and kindness are much appreciated.

Sorry about the typos, but my old fingers don't type well on a laptop. I've started spell checking, so that should catch them.

Congratulations to all those with new books and welcome to the new folks!

Caught up this morning with:

Athanasios x6
Rachel Astor New one
Kathleen Valentine new one
J. M. Pierce, new one
Dylan English, new one


----------



## manchi

All caught up again!

I appreciate the reciprocal tagging, as well as hitting the "like" button besides customer reviews under the book title.

Tagged today:
Patricia McLinn
JJayKamp
firebird12
A. Rosaria
Harris Channing
Raymond Birdsell
athanos
JD Rhoades
nancyholzner
RachelAstor
Dawn Judd
Kathleen Valentine


----------



## Raymond Birdsell

Amyshojai said:


> Got the Ratticus book...neat! Welcome to the thread.


Thank you Amy - very kind of you. I will be checking out your books as well - we have two aging cats and one dawwwwg as well. Liked and tagged all your offerings.


----------



## J. Carson Black

All caught up!  Glad Boo is doing well.


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up again - 

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## Amyshojai

Wow, still caught up, amazing! That'll last for (looking at watch) another 2.8 seconds.   Reciprocal tags appreciated, especially on print versions of the books.


----------



## Ruth Harris

Amazing! Still caught up.

Please downvote "humor" on Decades...

aaargh! have no idea how it got there.

Thanks!


----------



## A. Rosaria

Caught up.


----------



## Angela Carlie

I'm all caught up now. Please return the favor. Thanks bunches!

http://www.amazon.com/Dream-Smashers-ebook/dp/B004TTWQXW/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dream-Smashers/dp/B004TTWQXW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303228660&sr=1-1


----------



## J.M Pierce

All caught up! Glad to hear the Boo is on the mend!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New today:

A. Rosaria: new one 
Dylan English
Kathleen Valentine: short story
J.M. Pierce: new one 
athanos: all
RachelAstor: new one


Caught up again.


----------



## Mehryinett

Welcome to the new taggers  And I'm caught up too.


----------



## Jowitch21

Thanks to everyon one for your tags, keep em coming & I will keep tagging: Caught up for now, will be back very soon


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Glad to hear Boo is doing so well. I know you must be very relieved.

I'm still caught up.


----------



## athanos

I'm all caught up as well, right up to right before this here, post.

Questions for whoever can answer them: Should we repost all our books every 6 pages of posts after we first listed them?
Or will somebody post a master list sometime in the near future?

Sorry to keep using posts, post, post??


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Tagged:

athanos
RachelAstor
Patricia McLinn


----------



## nancyholzner

Caught up to this point!


----------



## SebastianDark

Just went through the last seven pages and tagged everybody again. My only request? A little reciprocity 

For my book The Targets[/ur].. the following three tags:

-horror
-police procedural
-thriller

Thanks all!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

athanos said:


> I'm all caught up as well, right up to right before this here, post.
> 
> Questions for whoever can answer them: Should we repost all our books every 6 pages of posts after we first listed them?
> Or will somebody post a master list sometime in the near future?
> 
> Sorry to keep using posts, post, post??


I doubt if there will be another master list because too many people come and go. It's probably a good idea to repost your own list every few pages.


----------



## athanos

SebastianDark I clicked Like & tagged your book. Reciprocity happily given.

One little point for your benefit though, why so few tags? I think you can use up to 15 tags.
Some people have found a way to get pages & pages of tags for their books. I'm still working 
on that one. 

So don't limit yourself, add as many tags as you can. More tags=more exposure.

Good luck


----------



## Sally C

Phew! Caught up again. I ignored the tread for what seemed like only a day or so, and had 12 pages to catch up - AGAIN!
Glad Boo is on the mend.
Congrats for all those new releases!
Hi to any newcomers!


----------



## JJayKamp

@Athanos:  If you have your book links in your signature, there's no need to list them in the post itself.  When I tag (and I'm guessing this is the correct way), I just click on every book I haven't already clicked/tagged before, regardless of whether it's in a person's signature or whatever.  Now, keeping up is the hard part!


----------



## athanos

I don't think it's the links that are the problem. It's the tags themselves. 
If you have them all in a easy to select list, i.e. just highlight & copy, 
then you can just click on the book links, wherever they may reside, & 
paste the tags to the little window that opens when you double tap your "t" key.

That was why I suggested in an earlier post.


----------



## Sharon Austin

Caught up.


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Oh, wow... I really need to check in on this thread more often. Okay, I've worked through the last seven pages. If any of you newer folk get a chance, I'd love some clicks on my tags. Thanks.


----------



## athanos

You're tagged Christopher Bunn


----------



## Rhynedahll

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Glad to hear Boo is doing so well. I know you must be very relieved.
> 
> I'm still caught up.


Thanks. And yes, I do feel much better than I did when they told me he had to have surgery.


----------



## William BK.

Thanks for the tags. Keep 'em coming.

New tags today:
Rachel Astor (new one)
Athanasios
Christopher Bunn


----------



## Karen Fenech

New tags for me today:

J M Pierce - new book

Rachel Astor - new book

Athanasios

Raymond Birdsell

Thank you for also tagging my books in return.  Thank you to all who have already tagged my books.

Karen


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged Sebastian Dark...

Caught up...

please! downvote "humor" on Decades.

Many thanks.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got Sebastian...welcome! And thanks to all who've tagged mine...especially the print versions.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Ben Dobson

Caught up again, thanks for the tags folks.


----------



## JD Rhoades

Caught up!


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

A Rosario - FCF
Dylan - Eyes On It
Kathleen - Arthur's Story
J M Pierce - A Shadow's Light
anthanos - Mad Gods Redux, Mad Gods Vol I - V
Rachel - Payback's a Witch

Have a nice evening.


----------



## Romriter

This Tag Exchange sounds great! I've just joined Kindle Boards and would be delighted to tag books if you'll tag mine: Trumped, by Ann Jenkins Lee, a Langley Chase Bridge Club Mystery. Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/TRUMPED-Langley-Bridge-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B004GNFOCG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303254323&sr=8-1

Tags that would be good include: mystery, murder mystery, amateur sleuth, cosy mystery, female sleuth.

Thanks to all who tag. I'm going to go back through the posts and start tagging right now!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Amanda Brice

I think I'm caught up now. Whew, this thread moves fast!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Caught up with Ann Jenkins Lee.


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up...again. For a little while anyway.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're ten pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## E.J. Stevens

All caught up. 

Thanks for the tags! 
From the Shadows
Shadows of Myth and Legend
She Smells the Dead (Spirit Guide #1)
Spirit Storm (Spirit Guide #2)


----------



## Raymond Birdsell

Tagging away!!

Does anyone have any idea how these tags and "Likes" affect the book's ranking ... mine seems to be all over the place ...

Thanks!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Raymond Birdsell said:


> Tagging away!!
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how these tags and "Likes" affect the book's ranking ... mine seems to be all over the place ...
> 
> Thanks!!


Sales drive rankings. Tags help in searches and I think likes help Amazon make recommendations.


----------



## JJayKamp

All caught up.


----------



## jasonmtucker

Playing catch up again... should be caught up by tomorrow.

Raymond Birdsell
Harris Channing
Rachel Astor
Sarah Woodbury x5
Nancy Holzner x3
A. Rosaria
Katie Salidas
Dean M. Cole
Selene Coulter
John M. Dow
Leia Shaw
Timothy Craig Everhart
Barry Maz
Christopher Beck
Kathleen Valentine x4


----------



## Guest

All caught up!  

You folks have some great covers. Wow.


----------



## Mehryinett

And... caught up. Wow. This thread is so fast.


----------



## Katie Salidas

Hey guys. I'm caught up for the moment. Man this thread moves fast.

Anyway. I've got a new one. Can you tag for me?

*Vampire Bites*

Here are my others for any who might have missed them.

House of Immortal Pleasures

Halloween Fantasies

Karma & Melodies

Immortalis Carpe Noctem

Hunters & Prey


----------



## Rai Aren

All caught up! Thanks everyone for the tags!  

Rai


----------



## Selene Coulter

Caught up.
Humour downvoted.

Have a great day, everyone.


----------



## traceya

Looks like I'm all caught up again - I swear that's the last time I spend four months in hospital


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged your new release Katie. Congratulations.


----------



## Kavita Nalawde

All caught up again from my last post. New for me today
Dean M. Cole
Courtney Cantrell
Ben Dobson
John M. Dow
Dawn Judd
LeiaShaw
firebird12
Adelle Laudan
markarayner
amkuska
Cheri Schmidt
JFHilborne
Amanda Brice
xandy3
Thinkhappy
Raymond Birdsell
A. Rosaria
athanos
nancyholzner


----------



## Patty Jansen

Tagging, tagging, tagging


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

All caught up again.


----------



## liam.judge

Caught up. Tagged...

John M. Dow
LeiaShaw 
firebird12  
Adelle Laudan (new book)
bazmaz 
Christopher Beck (new book)
Kathleen Valentine 
amkuska  
Harry Shannon (new book)
Sharon Austin (new book)
Cheri Schmidt 
Dee Ernst  
AuthorTerry 
JFHilborne 
Amanda Brice 
BrentNichols 
Steven L. Hawk (new book)
xandy3 (new book)
Thinkhappy 
Raymond Birdsell 
JJayKamp (new book)
Dylan English 
J.M. Pierce (new book)
athanos 
RachelAstor (new book)
SebastianDark 
Romriter 
Katie Salidas (new book)


----------



## J. Carson Black

Caught up!  Patricia McLinn, finally got all of yours. Welcome Sebastian and Romwriter.

Please copy and paste these tags to THE SHOP:

police procedural, women sleuths, suspense, psychological thriller, political thriller

Thanks,
Maggy


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones. G'morning folks!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Romriter

Caught up.


----------



## D.R. Erickson

All caught up! Thanks!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

All caught up again.

Nancy Holzner, I love your covers!  Katie, got your new one.  Congrats!

Thanks,
S.


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up. Katie - got the new one.  Provocative cover. 

I tagged a few which had slipped between the cracks, too.  

Thanks for the tags, everyone.  All my books are linked below.


----------



## Dawn Judd

Caught up once more!  Welcome back Tracey.


----------



## JD Rhoades

Caught up! 

So much easier if you do it every day.


----------



## nancyholzner

Caught up again! Downvoted "humor" on Decades.


----------



## Carol R

Got a bunch of new ones.

nancy holzner
E. J. Stevens
Raymond Birdsell
JJayKamp
jasonmtucker
Dylan English
Mehryinett
Katie Salidas
Selene Coulter
traceya


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi folks!

Got the new on by Katie Salidas.

Thanks to everyone that tagged mine.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Tagged:

SebastianDark
Romriter

Welcome new taggers. You can tag me back at: http://www.amazon.com/Accomplished-in-Murder-ebook/dp/B004SUOZTA

Thanks! I'm about to leave on a two day vacation and shudder to think how fall behind I'll be when I get back.


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged--

AnnJenkins Lee
Katie S your new one, congratulations!

Thanks for the tags & downvotes on "humor" for Decades. Please continued downvoting...thanks so much

all caught up


----------



## JJayKamp

All caught up -- thanks for the tags, guys!


----------



## Maud Muller

Just tagged the following: Athanasios, Pierce, Astor, Aren, Cole, Dobson, Judd, Dow, Shaw, Everhart, Kamp, Valentine, Hilborne, Attebery, Birdsell, Danwkins, Jensen.

Margaret & Katie, I tagged your new ones. Good luck with them.

The Neocon Conspiracy is now out in print. Would appreciate some tags. Here is the link for the print edition: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/1461029244/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa and for the newbies you can click on the covers in my signature line to tag the Kindle editons of both books.


----------



## bazmaz

Time for some tag catch up - I am out by a few pages now. Quite enjoy this!

Would appreciate tags if you haven't done them yet for

http://www.amazon.com/What-Ukulele-Players-REALLY-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1303325772&sr=1-1

And my new paperback version of the same book (thrilled it is in print!)

http://www.amazon.com/What-Ukulele-Players-Really-Want/dp/1461059941/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1303325650&sr=1-2

Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

traceya said:


> Looks like I'm all caught up again - I swear that's the last time I spend four months in hospital


We'll hold you to that, Tracey!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you, Katie. Good luck with the new release.


----------



## Iain Rowan

Not done this for a while so went back ten pages and...

Todd Russell
Dean Cole
J Carson Black
Marian Allen
Grace Elliott
AuthorTerry
JFHilborne
Dara England
Amanda Brice
Brent Nichols
Kahuna
Steven L Hawk
xandy3
Think Happy
Gertie Kindle
J. Jay Kamp
Attebury
Aaron Polson
A Rosaria
Dylan English
Kathleen Valentine
William BK
Rachel Astor
Nancy Holzner
EJ Stevens
Athanos
Patricia McLinn
Angela Carlie
Sebastian Dark
Christopher Bunn
Romwriter	
Katie Salidas
Eileen Muller

..and relax.

Would appreciate tagging for my crime collection, Nowhere To Go:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004TNHGFG
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004TNHGFG

Tags: crime, short fiction, short stories, crime fiction, crime drama, british, thriller, mystery, suspense, murder, femme fatale, gangland

and especially for my new YA horror/paranormal/fantasy, Sea Change:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004WTB0AE
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004WTB0AE

Tags: fantasy, francis rowan, horror, iain rowan, legend, myth, novel, paranormal, supernatural, teen, ya, yorkshire, young adult, 99c

Many thanks


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your new one Iaian. Good luck.


----------



## RachelAstor

Caught up! Thanks for the new tags everyone!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up again, nice to see some more new faces. I can be tagged back (much appreciated) at

US link:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1

Thank you. Grace x


----------



## Todd Russell

I've tagged everybody since my last post:

EGranfors
Thinkhappy x2
Raymond Birdsell (Welcome to the thread)
JJayKamp (The Singer's Wife)
A. Rosaria
Dylan English
J.M. Pierce x3
athanos x6
RachelAstor (paybacks a witch with tags requested, only you can't have any apostrophes in tags I don't think, so changed 'women's' to 'womens')
Ben Dobson
Iain Rowan x2

Mental Shrillness Amazon US | Amazon UK
TAGS (hit 'tt' on keyboard and copy/paste below for quick add)
twist ending, horror, horror collection, short stories, gory, twilight zone, mental illness, scary, terror, blood, death, madness, nightmare, horror author, eerie


----------



## KatieKlein

Fell behind this week, but working fast and furiously to catch up!


----------



## maryannwrites

I've been doing some tagging and plan to come back and do more later tonight. Would love some tags for a few of my books. Thanks in advance...

One Small Victory (suspense) e-book: http://www.amazon.com/ONE-SMALL-VICTORY-ebook/dp/B0040GJI3K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1303337488&sr=1-1

Paperback: http://www.amazon.com/One-Small-Victory-Maryann-Miller/dp/1926965485/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1303337488&sr=1-1

Play It Again, Sam (romance) http://www.amazon.com/Play-It-Again-Sam-ebook/dp/B004I6E5VM/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

And Friends Forever, a book for tweens http://www.amazon.com/Friends-Forever-ebook/dp/B004FGLO2S/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged all available versions of your books Maryann.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good evening all!


Tagged:

Maud Muller
Francis Rowan
Maryann Miller x3


----------



## Adelle Laudan

I'm going to attempt to getting all caught up. I have lots of ground to cover.

I have a new release needing tags. 
Serenity http://www.amazon.com/Serenity-ebook/dp/B004X6RDKC/ 
Thanks!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Congratulations on the new release. I tagged it.


----------



## E.J. Stevens

Katie Salidas x1
Eileen Muller x1
Barry Maz x1
Francis Rowan x2
Katie Klein x1
Maryann Miller x2
Adelle Laudan x1

All caught up!

Thanks for the tags. 
From the Shadows
Shadows of Myth and Legend
She Smells the Dead (Spirit Guide #1)
Spirit Storm (Spirit Guide #2)


----------



## William BK.

New for me today:
Maud Muller (paperback)
Iain Rowan
Maryann Miller
Adelle Laudan (new one)
Kavita Nalawde
Amy. D. Shojai
Ann Jenkins Lee

Thanks for the tags, everyone.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up.


----------



## kahuna

maryannwriter
Raymond Birdsell
Dylan English
Anathos
Romriter
scififan
Thinkhappy (Melisa Foster)

I went to the amazon page and tagged your tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me relationships, love, sexuality, romance, erotica, psychology, self help, spirituality, passion, erotic, sensual, lovers, and health.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Jim


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

The Targets
Vampire Bites
Sea Change + UK
Maryann x 3
Serenity


----------



## firebird12

Caught up again, and thanks again for all the tags on my Kindle books. The paperback edition could sure use some of that tagging love as well. You'll find it here:

Tianna Logan and the Salem Academy for Witchcraft

Please copy and paste the tags below:

harry potter genre, magic, magic school, magical, magick, magick school, school for wizards, tween and teen fantasy, witchcraft fiction, witchcraft school, witches and wizards, wizardry, childrens fantasy, young adult fantasy, ya fantasy

Thanks again for all the tags.


----------



## Mehryinett

Tagged:

SebastianDark
Romriter
AnnJenkins Lee
Iain Rowan
Maryann Miller
Adelle Laudan


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Okay. All Caught up.

Here are the tags:

Dan Dawkins
A. Rosaria (New...yay congrats)
William LK x 3
Dylan English
JM Pierce x 3
Athanasios x 6
Rachel Astor (New...woo congrats.)
Patricia McLinn (voted down contemp tags)
Sebastian Dark
Christopher Bunn x 4 (voted down the click to add LOL)
Ruth Harris (voted down humor)
Ann Jenkins Lee
Jason Tucker
Katie Salidas (New ... woo hoo. Well done)
Maud Muller (print)
Iain Rowan x 2
Maryann Miller
Adelle Laudan (New.. big congrats!)


Mine are in my signature. I appreciate your time.

Thanks for the tags!
AyVee
Allure Van Sanz


----------



## JJayKamp

All caught up again.  'Night, all!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## John M. Dow

All caught up (at last) after a mammoth session 

John


----------



## athanos

All Tagged Up! I'm now just reposting my info to stay current:

Ok without further adieu my tags are: 
*antichrist, apocalypse, armageddon, 
dark fantasy, horror, illuminati, lucifer, new world order, occult, paranormal, 
prophecy, supernatural, templar, 2012, satan, end of world*

My books are:
*http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004QOA768
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004TSIV0U
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004TSCH2I
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ULWSAK 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004V51D24
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W3FX76*
I know they're in my signature, but this way there's NO confusion.

Thanks everybody for returning the tagging favor.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

All caught up again.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me today:

Eileen Muller: new one
maryannwrites
Adelle Laudan: new one

Caught up again.


----------



## AnnaM

I could use tags for TAKEDOWN (the first book in my signature). Romantic suspense, thriller, suspense.

Thanks. I'll spend the next twenty minutes tagging others in this thread.


----------



## athanos

All tagged up till just before this post


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged--

MaryannMiller
AdelleLandau new one--congratulations!
firebird 12
Athanos
AnnaMurray

Thanks for the tags back. Please vote down "humor" for Decades. Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Still caught up.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good morning folks!

Tagged:

Adelle Laudan
Timothy Craig Everhart, paperback
Anna Murray, new one

Thanks to everyone that tagged mine!


----------



## E.J. Stevens

John M. Dow
Anna Murray

All caught up!

Thanks for the tags. 
From the Shadows
Shadows of Myth and Legend
She Smells the Dead (Spirit Guide #1)
Spirit Storm (Spirit Guide #2)


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up with new ones - Anna & John & Athanos

Thanks for the tags. I've just added a collection of ghost stories:


Thirteen Shadows: Ghost Stories

So I could use some tags--thanks!


----------



## athanos

Tagged your new book 13 Shadows Aaron. Love your covers BTW


----------



## David N. Alderman

Back from my trip to California. Just got caught up on tagging!


----------



## Tess St John

I have been tagging like crazy! Would appreciate anyone who has the time to tag my new release...

Second Chances

Also, I found this on tagging...not sure if this will help remove the tag or not...

How can I edit or remove a tag?
When you are on a product page, you can click on Edit to edit or remove a tag you created. Or, go to Your Profile page, scroll to the Your Tags area, and click on Manage Your Tags. From there you can edit and delete tags.


----------



## nancyholzner

Caught up again! Congrats on the new releases.


----------



## JJayKamp

All caught up.  Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your new one Tess.


----------



## aaronpolson

Thanks, Athanasios.  

Caught up since my last visit.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## William BK.

Today:
Anna Murray
Tess St. John

Thanks for tagging, everyone.


----------



## Marian Allen

Caught up!

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged--

Aaron your new one, congratulations
TessSJ your new one, congratulations to you, too!

Thanks for the tags back. Please downvote "humor" on Decades. Thanks.
all caught up


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged the new books presented. Now I'm caught up for the moment.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up again, it certainly makes sense to pop back more often....

My book can be found at:
US link:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1

Thanks everyone, Grace x


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers and congrats on the new releases.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're ten pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tess, that's a good tip about deleting tags. It's all too easy to misspell one.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi folks!

Boo is scheduled to get out of the hospital tomorrow afternoon, so we should be able to get back to our thrice daily tagging regimen. 

I'm all caught up for the moment.


----------



## Selene Coulter

Caught up with all the paper and kindle versions.

Mine are in the signature.

Have a good weekend (for anyone leaving tonight!)


----------



## Ricky Sides

Rhynedahll said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> Boo is scheduled to get out of the hospital tomorrow afternoon...


That's wonderful news!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Oops! Just thought I was caught up.

Got the new one by Aaron Polson.

Tess St John, your link does not work for me.


----------



## Tess St John

Good for Boo!!!

Yikes, I will just put my link up again...although I think it works from the picture of my book too...

http://www.amazon.com/Second-Chances-Are-ebook/dp/B004WTUHTE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303421585&sr=8-1

Let's see if that works...


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up again.


----------



## Ben Dobson

Caught up, thanks for all the tagging folks.


----------



## Karen Fenech

New tags for me today:

Katie Salidas - new one 

Eileen/Maud Muller - new paperback edition

Maryann Miller - went back to check and had previously tagged your books from another thread.

Adelle Laudan - new one

Anna Murray

Aaron Polson - new one.

Thank you for also tagging my books in return.  Thanks to all who have tagged my books.

Karen


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Okay, I'm back with a new release. I could use some tags on Priscilla the Great 2, Queen Bee, Guardian and Twin shorts.

Time to catch up on some tagging.

Thanks!


----------



## JFHilborne

Tagged the new page


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up and I have a new one which could use a couple of tags.



Tags (at present):

fantasy, fantasy adventure, fiction, kindle, magic, sword and sorcery


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caught up except for Priscilla II. Sybil, I didn't see any tags on that one.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Rhynedahll said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> Boo is scheduled to get out of the hospital tomorrow afternoon, so we should be able to get back to our thrice daily tagging regimen.
> 
> I'm all caught up for the moment.


Great news! And remember what we said about catching up with eating and sleeping.


----------



## amkuska

(Will edit as I go along)

Tagged so far today:
The Steadfasting
Listen to your Heart
Madness and Murder


----------



## JJayKamp

All caught up except Sybil's Priscilla books.  Thanks for the lovely tags, all!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

All caught up.  Lots of new books. Congrats all!

Sybil, as other have stated, your new one does not have any tags.

S.


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

I'm caught up through page 555!  More tomorrow.  Thanks for the tagging, everyone!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

AnnaM: new one 
Tess St John 561
aaronpolson: new one 
Sybil Nelson: new one
D.A. Boulter
Courtney Cantrell

Caught up.


----------



## Patty Jansen

caught up...


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up!
A QUICK PLEA FOR HELP!
I'm in the UK and on Amazon.com the cover for ADMD is showing as a green cover with a silhouette of a woman in the top third. This is the WRONG cover! It should be the same as my avatar (woman in a white dress against a black background.)
When you tag ADMD, on your update please could you let me know which cover you saw ...I'm wondering/ hoping its just a viewing problem because I'm in the UK looking at a US site. 
Your help very much appreciated, thank you in advance. 
Grace xxx

US link:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1


----------



## Ricky Sides

Grace,

I see the green background cover, just like the book in your signature here on the Kindleboards forum. Is it also green in yours?

All caught up for the moment. Sybil and D.A., congratulations on the new releases.   Sybil, I transfered the paperback tags to your kindle version.


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Grace Elliot said:


> Caught up!
> A QUICK PLEA FOR HELP!
> I'm in the UK and on Amazon.com the cover for ADMD is showing as a green cover with a silhouette of a woman in the top third. This is the WRONG cover! It should be the same as my avatar (woman in a white dress against a black background.)
> When you tag ADMD, on your update please could you let me know which cover you saw ...I'm wondering/ hoping its just a viewing problem because I'm in the UK looking at a US site.
> Your help very much appreciated, thank you in advance.
> Grace xxx
> 
> US link:
> http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1


I'm seeing the green cover. Are you still with Solstice? Did they do the new cover for you? It looks great!


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Ricky Sides said:


> Grace,
> 
> I see the green background cover, just like the book in your signature here on the Kindleboards forum. Is it also green in yours?
> 
> All caught up for the moment. Sybil and D.A., congratulations on the new releases.  Sybil, I transfered the paperback tags to your kindle version.


Thanks!


----------



## J. Carson Black

All caught up!  

Grace, I'm seeing the green cover as well.  And I've seen it for the past four or five days.  

Glad to hear Boo is leaving the hospital, Rhynedall.


----------



## markarayner

Caught up again! Tagged: Courtney Cantrell, Courtney Cantrell, Sybil Nelson, Aaron Polson, W. Brondt Kamffer, Marian Allen, Selene Coulter, Tess St. John, Karen Fenech, Jenny Hilborne, D.A. Boulter, J. Jay Kamp, Steven L. Hawk

For anyone who hasn't already tagged Marvellous Hairy, throw on:

cheap kindle books, comic fiction, humorous fiction, humorous science fiction, science fiction comedy, literary fiction, fabulist satire, satire, speculative fiction, humor, genetic engineering, science fiction

Thanks!


----------



## stuartneild

I'm pretty sure I'm all caught up.

Would appreciate some tagging for my new one.

http://www.amazon.com/The-First-Ghost-Town-ebook/dp/B004XJ47HQ/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=books&qid=1303480615&sr=8-11


----------



## Marian Allen

stuartneild said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm all caught up.
> 
> Would appreciate some tagging for my new one.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-First-Ghost-Town-ebook/dp/B004XJ47HQ/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=books&qid=1303480615&sr=8-11


I went to the page, but found no tags. Let us know what tags you want, and we'll put 'em there. 

Here are my books and preferred tags. Thanks for clicking!

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

13 Shadows
2nd Chance
Priscilla 2
Steadfasting

I've got enough tags on my Kindle version, but the paperback could use some attention


----------



## Amyshojai

stuartneild said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm all caught up.
> 
> Would appreciate some tagging for my new one.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-First-Ghost-Town-ebook/dp/B004XJ47HQ/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=books&qid=1303480615&sr=8-11


All caught up...but I didn't see any tags for yours. Happy to tag when they're added.


----------



## athanos

I'm caught up too!


----------



## amkuska

finally caught up. Thought I was never gonna get through tagging.

Grace...I see a green cover


----------



## RachelAstor

Woo - caught up, thanks guys!


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged--

Sybil N
DABoulton
StuartNeild--you need to add tags

Got the new ones--congratulations!  Please downvote "humor" on Decades. Thanks.

all caught up


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up again!  Thanks for the tags (books linked to the covers below).


----------



## Dawn Judd

Stuart, what tags did you want on yours?  There aren't any on there right now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Grace, I'm seeing the green cover, too.

Sybil, Priscilla 2 is now tagged.

Stuart, I didn't see any tags for you either. Let us know so we can get busy clicking for you.

Just as a note, I want to thank the best group of taggers I have ever been involved with. If everyone was as committed as you guys, I would have 1000 tags on each book.


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up for the moment.


----------



## Tess St John

Stuart...I didn't see any tags on The First Ghost Town


----------



## Tess St John

Okay, I think I'm caught up again!


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Thanks for the tags everyone. I think I'm all caught up now.


----------



## JJayKamp

Grace, it looks to me like your new cover has been added as a customer image.  Did you change the cover via the KDP bookshelf?

Tagged Sybil's books, waiting for tags on Stuart's.

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## amkuska

Ruth Harris said:


> tagged--
> 
> Sybil N
> DABoulton
> StuartNeild--you need to add tags
> 
> Got the new ones--congratulations! Please downvote "humor" on Decades. Thanks.
> 
> all caught up


downvoted ^^


----------



## Ruth Harris

amkuska, thanks for the downvote!

all caught up. Please continue to downvote "humor" for Decades. Thanks.


----------



## kahuna

Tess St John
Anna M

I went to the amazon page and tagged your tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me relationships, love, sexuality, romance, erotica, psychology, self help, spirituality, passion, erotic, sensual, lovers, and health.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## kahuna




----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Caught up.

Tagged:
Ann - Trumped
Kavita - Coffee @ 4:00 
Katie- Vampire Bites
Aaron - Thirteen Shadows
Eileen - The Neocron Conspiracy - print
Iain - Sea Changes
Maryann - One Small Victory - Print
Adelle - Serenity
Anna - Take Down, Unbroken Hearts, Untamed Hearts, Undaunted Hearts
Tess - Second Chances
Sybil - Priscilla the Great - one and two
D A Boulter - The Steadfasting

Stuart - The First Ghost Town didn't have any tags. Will check back later.

Grace - the cover is green like the one in your sig.

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## AllureVanSanz

All caught up with Tess and DA's newest but I can't tag Stuart unless I make stuff up. LOL

Best,
AyVee


----------



## nancyholzner

I'm caught up. I added Priscilla 2 for Sybil and The Steadfasting for D.A. Boulter. Like others, I'm waiting for tags on Stuart's new book. Congrats on the new releases!

Grace, the book cover I'm seeing for Dead Man's Debt is the same as your avatar: the woman in the white dress.

Thanks, all, and have a good weekend!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tess St John said:


> Good for Boo!!!
> 
> Yikes, I will just put my link up again...although I think it works from the picture of my book too...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Second-Chances-Are-ebook/dp/B004WTUHTE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303421585&sr=8-1
> 
> Let's see if that works...


Great! Got it tagged! 

Also:

Sibel Nelson x3 new ones
D. A. Boulter, new one
Start Neild, new one

I can't repeat often enough how grateful I am for everyone's support, kind words, and generous thoughts for me and my son. We are home now and hopefully we can now rest.


----------



## athanos

All done, till right before this post 'o mine


----------



## Ben Dobson

Done up to here now


----------



## stuartneild

I'm 100 percent up to date up to here.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

stuartneild: new one
swcleveland: paperback

Caught up.


----------



## J. Carson Black

Today was an easy one!  All caught up.

Tagged today:

Kahuna
Ben
Stuart X 2

Rhynedahl, wishing you and your family all good things. Glad Boo is home!


----------



## Patty Jansen

Maybe a few kind souls would like to tag my non-fiction title (about writing groups). I haven't added it in the signature, because it wouldn't fit, and the cover is not that showy.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004MME1VQ


----------



## Ricky Sides

Patty Jansen said:


> Maybe a few kind souls would like to tag my non-fiction title (about writing groups). I haven't added it in the signature, because it wouldn't fit, and the cover is not that showy.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004MME1VQ


Tagged. Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## J. Carson Black

Tagged, Patty!  Sounds interesting. I've been in and out of writer's groups.  I'm guessing it's a lot like being in and out of rehab!


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged your writing book Patty!


----------



## Patty Jansen

Thanks, people. The book is not new at all, it's just that I never bothered to advertise it. It's a fun project, initially written for a friend who was new to writing. Suddenly, after some months, I'm getting sales... *scratches head*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Stuart and Patty and I'm all caught up. Happy Saturday!


----------



## William L.K.

All caught up again!
Thanks for the returning tags.


----------



## firebird12

All caught up again. Thanks for all the links and welcome to the newcomers. 
Here's my links for any newbies and if any of the regulars haven't tagged my paperback yet I would sure appreciate the effort.

Paperback version - Tianna Logan and the Salem Academy for Witchcraft
Kindle version - Tianna Logan and the Salem Academy for Witchcraft 
Down Home Southern Cooking


----------



## Talia Jager

All caught up. My books are in my signature. Thanks!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Thank you so much to everyone who took the trouble to leave a note about which cover of ADMD they are seeing - some see the green others see the white dress...most bemusing, but thanks for the feedback. I'll look into it some more (not sure why it shows green on my signature....I wish I was better with techology - sigh)

Sybil - loving the new Priscilla cover and I see you ahve another Priscilla book out....every success with it.

All caught up so here are my links:
US link:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1

Thank you.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Patty Jansen said:


> Maybe a few kind souls would like to tag my non-fiction title (about writing groups). I haven't added it in the signature, because it wouldn't fit, and the cover is not that showy.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004MME1VQ


Tagged! Congratulations!


----------



## stuartneild

Don't know what happened with my tags for The First Ghost Town. They vanished for awhile but seem to be back again now. Thanks to everyone that tagged.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Ruth Harris

Please downvote "humor" for decades. Thanks so much!

tagged Patty's new one. Congratulations!

all caught up


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up again--

Thanks to everyone who has tagged my books (each linked in the signature below).

Cheers!


----------



## JJayKamp

All caught up -- and Grace, I do now see the girl in the white dress for some reason.  Strange!


----------



## Karen Fenech

New for me today:

Sibel Nelson - new one

D. A. Boulter, new one

Start Neild, new one

Patty Jansen - new non-fic title

Tim Everhart - paperback edition.

Thank you for also tagging my books and thank you to all who have already tagged my books.

Jonas, wonderful news about your son!  

Happy Easter weekend, everyone!

Karen


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Still caught up. Amazing.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

All caught up.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Looks like I'm still caught up this evening.


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up...and I'm done for the night. Tornado warnings all over....shutting the computer down.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Wow, this'll teach me to go on vacation! Tagged:

Eileen Muller
Iain Rowen
maryannwrites
Adelle Lauden
Anna M
aaronpolson
Tess St. John
D.A. Boulter
stuartneild
Sybil Nelson
scififan

Welcome new taggers. You can tag me back at: http://www.amazon.com/Accomplished-in-Murder-ebook/dp/B004SUOZTA


----------



## eddvoss

This is my first post on the Kindle boards. It is an intriguing idea and I will start tagging some of these tomorrow morning.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

eddvoss said:


> This is my first post on the Kindle boards. It is an intriguing idea and I will start tagging some of these tomorrow morning.


Welcome. Are you an author yourself? If so, we'd be glad to tag you back if you provide us with links to your work. There's a tutorial for inserting book links into your siggy on top of The Writer's Cafe.

If not, thank you so much for your help. It's nice of you.

Either way, this thread moves very fast so we suggest you only go back six pages and tag forward from there.

Thanks again.


----------



## eddvoss

Yes I am an author too and will heed your advice thank you.


----------



## Rhynedahll

eddvoss said:


> Yes I am an author too and will heed your advice thank you.


Welcome to the thread!

I've tagged both books in your sig.

Thanks in advance for tagging mine.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up again!


----------



## TeresaDAmario

All caught up again - got a little distracted last saturday by these tiny little tornadoes rushing thru NC.  LOL.  We're okay but it did throw me off kilter.


----------



## JJayKamp

All caught up.  Glad your tornadoes were tiny, Teresa!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up. Thanks for all the Tags for "The Steadfasting".

I see a White Dress, Grace.  Tell us true, this is one of those optical illusion tests, right? Either it tells our personality or whether we see with left/right brain emphasis or if we're colour-blind.  Or you're just messing with us and it's really a Red dress. Fess up, which is it?


----------



## Ricky Sides

Ed,

Welcome to the tagging thread. Using your author page as the source, I tagged all of your books that had tags. Several didn't. If you tag those in the future please post a link to them and I'll be happy to go back to the product pages and tag those as well.

It's been a while since I posted a link to a search page that contains all my books so I guess I should do that today.

http://www.amazon.com/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Ricky%20Sides

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Grace Elliot said:


> Thank you so much to everyone who took the trouble to leave a note about which cover of ADMD they are seeing - some see the green others see the white dress...most bemusing, but thanks for the feedback. I'll look into it some more (not sure why it shows green on my signature....I wish I was better with techology - sigh)


Hi Grace,

It can be baffling, can't it?
The only thing I can think of is that the green one is an old cover.
It's address on the web is: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41U034UlHEL._SL160_.jpg
(The SL160-part are the dimensions, 41U034UlHEL is the identification of the picture.)
The white cover's address is http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51x9oB3l9UL._SL160_.jpg

Try changing it in your signature.

Success.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Patty Jansen: new one 
eddvoss: both 

Caught up again.


----------



## athanos

All Tagged Up! I'm now just reposting my info to stay current:

Ok without further adieu my tags are: 
antichrist, apocalypse, armageddon, 
dark fantasy, horror, illuminati, lucifer, new world order, occult, paranormal, 
prophecy, supernatural, templar, 2012, satan, end of world

My books are:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004QOA768
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004TSIV0U
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004TSCH2I
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ULWSAK 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004V51D24
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W3FX76
I know they're in my signature, but this way there's NO confusion.

Thanks everybody for returning the tagging favor.


----------



## kahuna

eddvoss
JCarlsonBlack

I went to the amazon page and tagged your tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me relationships, love, sexuality, romance, erotica, psychology, self help, spirituality, passion, erotic, sensual, lovers, and health.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

I also hit your "like" button. You can find mine here:



Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## amkuska

athanos said:


> All Tagged Up! I'm now just reposting my info to stay current:
> 
> Ok without further adieu my tags are:
> antichrist, apocalypse, armageddon,
> dark fantasy, horror, illuminati, lucifer, new world order, occult, paranormal,
> prophecy, supernatural, templar, 2012, satan, end of world
> 
> My books are:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004QOA768
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004TSIV0U
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004TSCH2I
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ULWSAK
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004V51D24
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W3FX76
> I know they're in my signature, but this way there's NO confusion.
> 
> Thanks everybody for returning the tagging favor.


Just wanted to say I _love_ the cover for Mad Gods


----------



## Kimberly Van Meter

Hi! New to the boards, still learning the ropes but I've discovered tagging and I've been tagging as much as possible! I just tagged Slow Loving (what an intriguing book). 

May I ask for some tagging, too? I have two Kindle books in my sig line. 

Thank you!

Off to tag some more...

Kimberly V.


----------



## kahuna

Kimberly Van Meter

I went to the amazon page and tagged your tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me relationships, love, sexuality, romance, erotica, psychology, self help, spirituality, passion, erotic, sensual, lovers, and health.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

I also hit your "like" button. You can find mine here:



Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones, reciprocal tags appreciated.


----------



## Ed_ODell

All caught up!

This question has probably been asked and answered, but does clicking the "like" button have any impact on sales? If so, I'll start doing that, too.

Welcome all new authors, and congrats to established ones with new works!


----------



## eddvoss

Thanks for the warm reception I have managed the previous page and this one so far and will continue to work backwards for a while. I have a full time+ job driving truck so it may take a while.


----------



## Todd Russell

Happy Easter everybody  I'm caught up with everybody new since my last update on page 560.

maryannwrites x4
Adelle Laudan x6
firebird12 (paperback with requested tags)
Tess St John
stuartneild
scififan x3
eddvoss x2
Kimberly Van Meter x2

Mental Shrillness Amazon US | Amazon UK
TAGS (hit 'tt' on keyboard and copy/paste below for quick add)
twist ending, horror, horror collection, short stories, gory, twilight zone, mental illness, scary, terror, blood, death, madness, nightmare, horror author, eerie


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged
EddVoss
KimberlyVM

Welcome & thanks for the tags back.

Would everyone please downvote "humor" for Decades?

Thanks very much & Happy Easter to all who celebrate.


----------



## JJayKamp

All caught up again.  Welcome, Newbies, and thanks for the tags!


----------



## E.J. Stevens

All caught up!

Thanks for the tags. 
From the Shadows
Shadows of Myth and Legend
She Smells the Dead (Spirit Guide #1)
Spirit Storm (Spirit Guide #2)


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ed_ODell said:


> All caught up!
> 
> This question has probably been asked and answered, but does clicking the "like" button have any impact on sales? If so, I'll start doing that, too.
> 
> Welcome all new authors, and congrats to established ones with new works!


It might. Apparently, it puts you up in Amazon's recommendations.


----------



## Grace Elliot

LOvely - all caught up.

Please tag and like back at:
US link:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1

Thanks, Grace x


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up.

Good to see newcomers here. Welcome.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're ten pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

Tags back are always appreciated. This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author

Here are the others.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Staceywb

All caught up with tagging and downvoting and all that for the week.  Thanks for the tags, everyone!

Stacey


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi folks!

Caught up this afternoon with:

Kimberly Van Meter x2, Welcome to the thread!

Margaret Lake, new one. Congratulations!


----------



## brianspringer13

I love this tagging thing, but it takes friggin' forever!

Anyway, all caught up, and if anyone still makes it this far, I'd appreciate any tags you could provide. Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/Highway-to-Vengeance-ebook/dp/B004UGMW2Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1303678267&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Money-ebook/dp/B004W0D31C/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1303678282&sr=1-12

Springer


----------



## J. Carson Black

All caught up last three pages.  

New: Kimberly, Edd, and Brian Springer.  

Welcome!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caught up again. Welcome to the newcomers.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got Brian's books, welcome! Caught up again.


----------



## Lee Moan

Hi all

I'm relatively new to all this. I've just about got my head round this tagging business but it looks like I've got one heck of a lot of catching up to do. Should I start here and work backwards? Or start on page 1 and work my way forwards?

I would be very grateful for the following tags on my Kindle books:

*The Midnight Men and Other Stories*

Horror, Short Stories, Supernatural, Paranormal, Dark Fantasy, Fantasy

*Symbiosis*

Science Fiction, Science Fantasy, Short Stories

*Forever*

Fantasy, Gothic Horror, Paranormal Mystery, Short Stories,

*The Hotel Galileo*

Science Fiction, Fantasy, Mystery, Detective, Alternate History.

Many thanks 

*Thinks: Okay, maybe I'll start here and work backwards . . .


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Welcome to the thread new authors.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Tagged:

eddvoss
Kimberly Van Meter
brianspringer13
Lee Moan

Welcome new taggers. You can tag me back at: http://www.amazon.com/Accomplished-in-Murder-ebook/dp/B004SUOZTA


----------



## Amyshojai

I got Lee Moan's books, all caught up.


----------



## Lee Moan

Phew!

Thanks Dara, just tagged you too! 

Also tagged so far:
Margaret Lake
Brian Springer
Rhynedall
J Carson Black
Staceywb

Okay pass me a cold beer, I'm going in for round 2 . . .


----------



## Lee Moan

Thanks Amy, I got your books too. 

While I was tagging . . .

. . . .bought _Jenny Pox_ and _Accomplished in Murder_.

Couldn't resist.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Lee Moan said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm relatively new to all this. I've just about got my head round this tagging business but it looks like I've got one heck of a lot of catching up to do. Should I start here and work backwards? Or start on page 1 and work my way forwards?
> 
> I would be very grateful for the following tags on my Kindle books:
> 
> *The Midnight Men and Other Stories*
> 
> Horror, Short Stories, Supernatural, Paranormal, Dark Fantasy, Fantasy
> 
> *Symbiosis*
> 
> Got them tagged. Welcome to the thread!
> 
> Science Fiction, Science Fantasy, Short Stories
> 
> *Forever*
> 
> Fantasy, Gothic Horror, Paranormal Mystery, Short Stories,
> 
> *The Hotel Galileo*
> 
> Science Fiction, Fantasy, Mystery, Detective, Alternate History.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> *Thinks: Okay, maybe I'll start here and work backwards . . .


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Lee. Thanks for tagging mine.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're ten pages behind. 

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you’re done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.


----------



## Rai Aren

Happy Easter everyone! I'm all caught up, hope it helps!  

~Rai


----------



## firebird12

All caught up again. Thanks for all the links and welcome to the newcomers. 
Here's my links for any newbies and if any of the regulars haven't tagged my paperback yet I would sure appreciate the effort.

Paperback version - Tianna Logan and the Salem Academy for Witchcraft
Kindle version - Tianna Logan and the Salem Academy for Witchcraft 
Down Home Southern Cooking


----------



## Rai Aren

firebird12 said:


> All caught up again. Thanks for all the links and welcome to the newcomers.
> Here's my links for any newbies and if any of the regulars haven't tagged my paperback yet I would sure appreciate the effort.
> 
> Paperback version - Tianna Logan and the Salem Academy for Witchcraft
> Kindle version - Tianna Logan and the Salem Academy for Witchcraft
> Down Home Southern Cooking


Got your paperback version, too!


----------



## kahuna

brianspringer13
Lee Moan

I went to the amazon page and tagged your tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me relationships, love, sexuality, romance, erotica, psychology, self help, spirituality, passion, erotic, sensual, lovers, and health.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

I also hit your "like" button. You can find mine here:



Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## rayhensley

Man, everyone has so many tags, lol. I feel like such a newbie 
Anywho...I just tagged these authors 

Courtney Cantrell
Andrew Ashling
Patty Jansen
Grace Elliot
Ricky Sides
Leslie DuBois
J. Carson Black
Mark A. Rayner
Stuart Neild 
Marian Allen
Scott Cleveland
Amy D. Shojai
Athanasios
A.M. Kuska
Rachel Astor
Ruth Harris
Aaron Polson

Yes, it took a while 
Next time I do this, I'll list their books instead. (I'm new at this! lol)

If you'd be so kind as to tag mine, here she be ---> http://www.amazon.com/Filipino-Vampire-ebook/dp/B004WOY1KK/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_2


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread. I tagged your books.


----------



## rayhensley

Thanks! I just did all of your books


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up again.

Don't worry Ray, soon you'll have lots of tags, too. And you don't have to point out just one of your books. We tag 'em all.


----------



## rayhensley

Cool =)

I tagged you books, D.A.

This is pretty fun to do ^_^


----------



## D.A. Boulter

rayhensley said:


> This is pretty fun to do ^_^


You say that now, but wait until you miss a couple of days and find that you have 7 or 8 pages (or more) to catch up on.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good morning folks!

Tagged:

Raymund Hensley x5

That should get me caught up~!


----------



## traceya

All caught up again and welcome to our newcomers.

If people wouldn't mind too much could you vote helpful on a couple of my 4 and 5 star reviews.  Not that JB's is bad it's just been at the top for soooo long now and I've received a couple of really great ones since then - cheeky of me I know


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up this morning--whew, that never happens!


----------



## J. Carson Black

Caught up!

Tagged: 

Todd
Ruth (voted down humor)
Grace (love this cover!)
Lee - tagged all
Raymund - tagged all, and welcome!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

rayhensley: all

Caught up.


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged--

Brian Sjpringer
LeeMoan
RayHensley
Tracey--voted helpful

Welcome to the new taggers & thanks for the tags back. Please downvote "humor" for Decades & thank you Carson for the downvote.
All caught up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome, Ray.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're ten pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## SidneyW

Hi, I've been delinquent for a while but will get back to tagging today.

If y'all when you get a chance can check tags on my new book and throw in any I don't have that you think would be good for a thriller, I'd appreciate it.


[URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/Midnight-Eyes-ebook/dp/B004XQVSQW[/url]


----------



## Gertie Kindle

SidneyW said:


> Hi, I've been delinquent for a while but will get back to tagging today.
> 
> If y'all when you get a chance can check tags on my new book and throw in any I don't have that you think would be good for a thriller, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> 
> [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/Midnight-Eyes-ebook/dp/B004XQVSQW[/url]


Got you tagged.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you tagged, Sidney.


----------



## aaronpolson

Tagged Sidney and Ray and checking for others I may have missed...

Thanks for all the tags (books linked below).


----------



## Rhynedahll

SidneyW said:


> Hi, I've been delinquent for a while but will get back to tagging today.
> 
> If y'all when you get a chance can check tags on my new book and throw in any I don't have that you think would be good for a thriller, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> 
> [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/Midnight-Eyes-ebook/dp/B004XQVSQW[/url]


Got it!

Congratulations on the new book!


----------



## Marian Allen

Caught up this afternoon! These storms are interfering with my tagging!

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA


----------



## Scott Niven

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.


I've been too intimidated by this thread to participate, but wow, Margaret Lake's trick makes this a much easier job. I've started tagging from here and working my way backward (and, as people come after me, forward). Here are my two books:

Twilight Candleflies:
http://www.amazon.com/Twilight-Candleflies-Speculative-Fiction-ebook/dp/B004URS8S0/

Sunset Lavaflies:
http://www.amazon.com/Sunset-Lavaflies-Speculative-Fiction-ebook/dp/B004VWLCKA/

Thanks so much!

Scott


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Lee Moan said:


> While I was tagging . . .
> 
> . . . .bought _Jenny Pox_ and _Accomplished in Murder_.
> 
> Couldn't resist.


Thanks Lee! Hope you enjoy the read! 

Just tagged:

firebird12 (paperback)
raylen sley
SidneyW
Scott Niven

Welcome new taggers!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Scott Niven said:


> I've been too intimidated by this thread to participate, but wow, Margaret Lake's trick makes this a much easier job.
> Scott


That's the result of trial and error from several people; not just me. I know I couldn't keep up if I was still checking each box individually. 

Got you tagged and welcome.


----------



## Javier Gimenez Sasieta

Last few pages caught up!

Just to remind to the new people, I´d apreciate you to tag my book! (link in my signature). Specially with my less used tags:

Intriga, suspenso, learn Spanish, learning Spanish, espias…


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome new authors. I've tagged your books and I'm now caught up to this point.


----------



## JenniJames

Okay.  I've been gone for 3 weeks. 

So I went back 6 pages and caught up to here.  

There are so many new people!!!
YAY!


----------



## Talia Jager

Caught up


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged
SidneyW (I added murder to your tags)
ScottNiven

Welcome & thanks for the tags back. Please, all, vote down "humor" for Decades. Much appreciated.
All caught up.


----------



## Selene Coulter

Phew. Not as overwhelmed after a missed weekend as I usually am. 
All caught up again.

My books are in my signature.
Would love some tagging for the new one:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004XMOFVG/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks folks.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with new books, congrats and welcome!

Selene, love the new book cover! but there were no tags yet to agree with.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged The Huntress and the Doe.   Congratulations on the new release.

Amazon tags are quirky today. Sometimes they don't show.


----------



## JD Rhoades

Newly tagged; 

Iain Rowan
Katie Klein
Maryann miller
Adele Laudan's new one 
AnnaM
Tess St John 
Sybil Nelson
JF Hilborn
DA Boulter (new one) 
Edd Voss
Kimberly Van Meter
Brian Springer 
Lee Moan
Raymund Hensley 
Sidney W 
Scott Niven
Javier Gimenez Sasieta
Jenni James


EDIT: And selene's new one.


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Hi all! Hope you had a great weekend.

Here's my list that has me all caught up now:

Stuart Neild x 2
Patty Jansen Non-fiction
Edd Voss x 2
Kimberly Van Meter x 2
Brian Springer x 2
Lee Moan x 4
Ray Hensley x 5
Sidney Williams x 6
Scott Niven x 2
Selene Coulter (New)


My tags are in my signature!
I'd like to remind some of the older crowd that Love Revisited: Davit and Jenova is new-ish and at the end of the sig.

All my best wishes for tagging glory!
AyVee


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up. Welcome to the newbies and congrats on all the new books!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your new one, Selene. Had to refresh several times to find the tags but they didn't show in the box. Tried to check them and they wouldn't save. Had to type them all in. Hope I didn't typo anything.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

All caught up.


----------



## sakmyster

Hi all, just joined a couple weeks ago, then went searching around on the boards and found this.  I've been doing a tagging exchange with a local writer's group (about 15 people), and it's helped, but wow... this is outstanding. So impressed with everyone's dedication!  I went back a couple weeks and started tagging away.

I'd appreciate any tagging help on mine - see the links below.  Most of the tags already there I agree with...

Thanks!

-Dave


----------



## rayhensley

Went back six pages. Catching up  

firebird12
Mehryinett
Allure Van Sanz
J. Jay Kamp
John M. Dow
Jason G. Anderson
Anna Murray
H. Jonas Rhynedahll
E.J. Stevens
Aaron Polson 
David N. Alderman
Marian Allen
Selene Coulter
Margaret Lake
Tess St. John
Ben S. Dobson
Karen Fenech
Jenny Hilborne
Steven L. Hawk
Sibel Hodge
Patty Jansen
Stuart Neild
Rachel Astor
Dawn Judd
James N. Powell
Mackenzie Morgan
William L.K.
Talia Jager
Edd Voss
Teresa D'Amario
Kimberly Van Meter
Edward O'Dell
S.W. Benefiel 
Brian Springer
Lee Moan


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged your books David.   Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Hi all, I'm new to this. I went back six or more pages and tagged the following:
Dara England
Nancy Holzner
Ruth Harris
J. Jay Kamp
Eileen Muller
Iain Rowan
Margaret Lake
Rachel Astor
Ricky Sides
Grace Elliott
Todd Russell
Katie Klein
Amyshojai
Kahuna
Scott Cleveland
Firebird12
AyVee Allure Van Sanz
Jason Anderson
Raymund Hensley
Mehry Inett
Timothy Everhart
David Sakmyster
Javie Sasieta
AJ Cole
Jenni James
Sybil Nelson
Courtney Cantrell
Tessa St. John
D.A. Boulter
Ruth Harris

Thanks very much in advance for the tags!! http://www.amazon.com/Heart-Stealer-ebook/dp/B004XDA1PY/ref=sr_1_55?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1303447996&sr=1-55
For my kindle, please use the following tAGS (hit 'tt' on keyboard and copy/paste below for quick add)
romance, multicultural, fiction, contemporary romance, multicultural romance, kindle, family relationships, family drama, hollywood, small town, humorous


----------



## JenniJames

Selene Coulter said:


> Would love some tagging for the new one:


Got it! 

And I've caught up to everyone new on this page too! 
I LOVE this thread!


----------



## rayhensley

I caught up!

So far:

sakmyster
Tiphanie Thomas

Yay


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Tiphanie. Welcome.


----------



## Romriter

Donna,

I'm new to tagging as well. I just tagged all three of the books you listed - you've got amazing numbers! Congratulations. If you have time, I've got just one up for the moment: http://www.amazon.com/TRUMPED-Langley-Bridge-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B004GNFOCG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1303782454&sr=1-1

If you could tag it as well. thanks much!!

Romriter


----------



## sakmyster

phew, thanks all - I think I'm caught up, went back seven pages.  (and the tip on blocking the text words and dragging it was perfect!)


----------



## Romriter

Sierra and Ricky,

I saw your post in response to Tags, Tags, Tags, and tagged all of your books!

Romriter

Here's my book - haven't mastered the short url trick yet. 

TRUMPED (Langley Chase Bridge Club Mysteries)


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Decades
Edd x 2
Kimberly x 2
Brian x 2
Lee x 4
Ray x 5
Midnight Eyes
Scott N x 2
Huntress
sakmyster x 3
Heart Stealer

My paperback could use some clickin'!


----------



## Romriter

Thanks Tiphanie!  this is a great thread.

Romriter


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Thanks for the welcome, Margaret and others! I've tagged more people and believe I'm caught up!

Ben Dobson
Mackenzie Morgan
Stacy Wallace Benefiel
Athanasios
Andrew Ashling
J. Carson Black
Brian Springer
Edd Voss
Lee Moan
Edward O'Dell
David N. Alderman
Sibel Hodge
Tracey Alley
Scott Niven
Teresa D'Amario
Sidney Williams
Talia Jager
Selene Coulter
Kimberly Van Meter
J.D. Rhoades
Ann Jenkins Lee

Thanks very much for tagging my books!! 
For my kindle and paperback, please use the following TAGS (hit 'tt' on keyboard and copy/paste below for quick add) http://bit.ly/gDQeZJ
romance, multicultural, fiction, contemporary romance, multicultural romance, family relationships, family drama, hollywood, small town romance, humorous


----------



## Amyshojai

Welcome and congrats to the new taggers/books, and I'm caught up again. David Sakmyster, nice to see you here! Got your book last year at Thrillerfest (will you be there again?).


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Patty - Stripped Bare
Edd - Rambling, A Tree for America
Kimberly - A Red Hot Mess, The Reckoning
Brian - Highway to Vengeance, Blood Money
Lee - Midnight Men, Symbiosis, Forever, The Hotel Galileo
Raymond - Ambulance Masters, Filipino Vampire, How I Met Barbara the Zombie Hunter, Aloha Mannequins, The Zombie Hunters Bible
Sidney - Midnight Eyes'
Selene - The Huntress and the Doe
David  - Silver and Gold, The Pharos Objective, Crescent Lake
Tiphanie - Heart Stealer
Romriter - Trumped

Thanks for the tags.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

All caught up, once again!  Whew!

S.


----------



## KatieKlein

All caught up!


----------



## Kimberly Van Meter

Oh my gosh...so much tagging. I didn't get to everyone but I'm working on it. Thank you for the tagging and the welcome!

Kimberly V.


----------



## JJayKamp

All caught up.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## Ben Dobson

Lots of work after being away for Easter, but I'm caught up


----------



## TeresaDAmario

JJayKamp said:


> All caught up. Glad your tornadoes were tiny, Teresa!


Thanks hun. Actually they weren't tiny. They were the largest in all of NC history, but, we're good.

Ok, All caught up!


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

Caught up through page 560.  Thanks in advance for the tagbacks!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread new authors. I've tagged your books.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

All caught up.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Nice morning to all!

Just Tagged:

Tiphanie Thomas x1
David Sakmyster x3
Scott Niven x2
Selene Coulter, new one


Thanks in advance for tagging mine!


----------



## deanfromaustralia

Wow - I've really been tardy lately but I'm getting through some great titles now. Thanks to everyone who has tagged me in return.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

SidneyW: new one
Scott Niven: both
sakmyster: all three
Tiphanie Thomas
Kimberly Van Meter: both


----------



## J. Carson Black

All caught up.

Welcome, Tiphanie and David!  Tagged you both.


----------



## Mehryinett

Done: 

Brian Springer
Tiphanie Thomas
Teresa D’Amario
Sidney Williams
Talia Jager
Kimberly Van Meter
Scott Niven
Selene's new one

Thanks for the tags everyone!


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up -- here's my list for the newcomers

Generations: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004THZ5GO
Watchers: The Coming of the King : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO5UNC 
Watchers: The Battle For the Throne : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004I1L5BK 
Watchers Culloden! : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004LDLSEY
The Concordances of the Red Serpent : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004INHX96 
Eldren: The Book of the Dark : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HILPPU/
Berserker : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004CRSQSU
The Midnight Eye Files: The Amulet : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0044KMNYI
The Midnight Eye Files: The Sirens : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00472O6PW
The Midnight Eye Files: The Skin Game: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004R9Q7MU
The Invasion : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HS4V8O
The Valley : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HS4UHQ 
Island Life : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003CYKQY6 
Crustaceans : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003LBSJGM
The Road Hole Bunker Mystery : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003CC15OI 
Whispers From the Darkside : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004EYSZCS 
Variations on a Theme : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G8R064 
Carnacki: Heaven and Hell : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0045UA7E0 
Darkness Follows : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0046ZRKP8 
The Chronicles of Augustus Seton : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HS5PLG
The Sleeping God : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004DERGOW 
The Auld Mither : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G8R05U
The Copycat Murders : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HFS6EQ 
Mostly Human (with Lockley, Nicholson and Savile) : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G5Z3DE 
Abominable : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0049P226W 
The Haunting of Esther Cox : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZHVE7S
Brotherhood of the Thorns : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZHVE1E
Cold as Death : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0049U49BI
Ghost Writer : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZHVE5A


----------



## Marian Allen

Thanks for the tags! I'm all caught up with the new ones. 

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up this morning, yay!


----------



## aaronpolson

All caught up, again!

Thanks for the tags:

The Bottom Feeders http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003F777TW/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

We are the Monsters http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004RPS6XM/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Loathsome, Dark and Deep http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004GEAMNG/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Black Medicine Thunder http://www.amazon.com/Black-Medicine-Thunder-Chaos-ebook/dp/B004QGYDF2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1301580997&sr=1-1

Rock Gods and Scary Monsters http://www.amazon.com/Rock-Gods-Scary-Monsters-ebook/dp/B004BA5546/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1301581053&sr=1-1

The House Eaters http://www.amazon.com/The-House-Eaters-ebook/dp/B004NNVMQ6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1301581097&sr=1-1

Thirteen Shadows: Ghost Stories http://www.amazon.com/Thirteen-Shadows-Ghost-Stories-ebook/dp/B004XDCC9M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1303824776&sr=1-1

*And Thank You!*


----------



## Dawn Judd

Caught up once more.  Sorry if this is a stupid question, but how do you downvote a tag?


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged--
Selena--congratulations on your new one
Sakmyster
Tiphanie
Romwriter

Welcome to all the new taggers & thanks for the tags back.  Please downvote "humor" for Decades.
all caught up


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged today:

Raymond Hensley

Lee Moan

Kimberley Van Meter

Edd Voss

Brian Springer

Sidney Williams

Thank you for also tagging my books in return and thank you to all who have already tagged my books.

Karen


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Welcome new taggers. I've just tagged:

JenniJames
Selene Coulter
Sakmyster
Tiphanie Thomas

My book is in my siggy. Thanks!


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up again--

Thanks again for all the tags and welcome to the newbies.


----------



## JJayKamp

Still caught up.


----------



## Tess St John

I'm having issues with tagging...not sure why people's tags aren't showing up for me....anyone know?  I did a few new ones just fine, then all the sudden, no one's are showing.


----------



## Kavita Nalawde

All caught up 
New for me today
Kimberly Van Meter
eddvoss
Lee Moan
rayhensley
SidneyW
Scott Niven
sakmyster
Tiphanie Thomas
Romriter


----------



## Tess St John

Now all the tags are there, but it says I've failed to tag them...HELP!  I've never had problems like this...


----------



## William L.K.

All Caught Up!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Dawn Judd said:


> Caught up once more. Sorry if this is a stupid question, but how do you downvote a tag?


That's not a stupid question. We all had to learn how to downvote tags at some point. Click the link that says, "Agree with these tags." That will open a popup box in which you vote yes or no on the tag.

Tess,

It was like that all afternoon yesterday for me. Just refresh the page. Sometimes I had ti refresh a page numerous times before it started to function properly. I have no idea what is causing the glitch. I assume it's just an Amazon product page glitch.

I'm caught up to this point.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Dawn Judd

Thanks Ricky!    Tess, I can see yours.  But I've noticed when I go to tag some, they come up with no tags, and if I refresh the page, they show up.  Maybe that's what's happening?


----------



## E.J. Stevens

All caught up. 

p.s. Tess, I find that periodically clearing your history and temporary internet files helps. Refreshing the page will often work as well. Best of luck!

Thanks for the tags!
From the Shadows
Shadows of Myth and Legend
She Smells the Dead (Spirit Guide #1)
Spirit Storm (Spirit Guide #2)


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up for today. I've noticed Amazon glitching as well here and there. Yesterday was real bad. I just end up refreshing the page until it works.


----------



## William BK.

Egad! Now I know why everyone complains when they miss a few days. Gone for three back to ten pages!

Got all these and I think I'm caught up:
Selene Coulter
Jenny Hilborne
D.A. Boulter (new one)
Stuart Neild
Patty Jansen (non-fic)
Edd Voss
Teresa D'Amario
Kimberly Van Meter
Edward O'Dell
Brian Springer
Lee Moan
Raymund Hensley
Sidney Williams
Scott Niven
Jenni James
David Sakmyster
Tiphanie Thomas
Dean Mayes

Welcome all newcomers. You can tag mine (linked in sig).


----------



## eddvoss

I think I have managed to get caught up. I have tagged everyone that I hadn't already tagged. Can you tag a work more than once?


----------



## Ricky Sides

eddvoss said:


> ... Can you tag a work more than once?


Yes. Some people have multiple versions of the same book. I have Kindle, paperback, and audio versions of the first book of my peacekeeper series. However, once you tag a particular version of a book with 15 tags you cannot tag it again without unchecking some of your selections. If you are using the tt method, then you are checking up to ten tags, so you could go back and check additional tag selections up to the 15 max.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

eddvoss said:


> I think I have managed to get caught up. I have tagged everyone that I hadn't already tagged. Can you tag a work more than once?


No, afraid not. Some people have multiple personal accounts which is the only way to do it.

I'm all caught up to here.


----------



## RachelAstor

Whew, missed a few days but finally caught up!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Still caught up.


----------



## Tess St John

Okay, I tried posting a bit ago, but it didn't show up (I'm having computer gremlins today!). THANKS to everyone for the suggestions. When I refreshed the page, all the tags came back and I could like them. 

I'm caught up again!

If anyone hasn't tagged me, would love the help!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Not too many new ones today.  All caught up!

S.


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

Evening all! I'm caught up from nine pages back -- you've all been busy bees.  Thanks for tagging me, y'all!

I've also started clicking "like" on all of your Amazon pages. I don't know if that does anything for any of us -- but maybe all the lovin' helps. 

Also, if you've got a chance, my paperback could use some tagging luv. (http://www.amazon.com/Colors-Deception-1-Courtney-Cantrell/dp/1936559005/ref=tmm_pap_title_0) : )


----------



## Rai Aren

rayhensley said:


> Man, everyone has so many tags, lol. I feel like such a newbie
> Anywho...I just tagged these authors
> 
> Courtney Cantrell
> Andrew Ashling
> Patty Jansen
> Grace Elliot
> Ricky Sides
> Leslie DuBois
> J. Carson Black
> Mark A. Rayner
> Stuart Neild
> Marian Allen
> Scott Cleveland
> Amy D. Shojai
> Athanasios
> A.M. Kuska
> Rachel Astor
> Ruth Harris
> Aaron Polson
> 
> Yes, it took a while
> Next time I do this, I'll list their books instead. (I'm new at this! lol)
> 
> If you'd be so kind as to tag mine, here she be ---> http://www.amazon.com/Filipino-Vampire-ebook/dp/B004WOY1KK/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_2


Tagged all your books! 

Rai


----------



## Rai Aren

SidneyW said:


> Hi, I've been delinquent for a while but will get back to tagging today.
> 
> If y'all when you get a chance can check tags on my new book and throw in any I don't have that you think would be good for a thriller, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> 
> [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/Midnight-Eyes-ebook/dp/B004XQVSQW[/url]


Tagged all your books, too!

Rai


----------



## Rai Aren

And did all the rest of the new books, too! Good to see so many participants & some familiar faces, too!  

Cheers & thanks to everyone who is tagging me back - much appreciated!

Rai


----------



## Selene Coulter

Amyshojai said:


> Selene, love the new book cover!


Thank you.

I tell my other half her covers increase in quality much quicker than my writing. 

And I am all caught up again.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Looks like I'm still caught up this morning!


----------



## J. Carson Black

That was easy.  Caught up and looking for new blood!


----------



## Sybil Nelson

I have to catch up on four or five people. I'll be doing that today.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

And I'm all caught up again.


----------



## Tess St John

I am all caught up again!!!


----------



## Marian Allen

Caught up!

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA


----------



## Kris Bock

I thought some of you indie publishers might be interested in my blog post today -- The Role of Agents in Self-Publishing

"Many people are astonished to hear that my agent approved and encouraged my decision to self publish Rattled, even though he thought he could sell it traditionally. Shouldn't agents be afraid that self-publishing will put them out of business?"

The answer might not be what you think.

http://chriseboch.blogspot.com/2011/04/role-of-agents-in-self-publishing.html


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.


----------



## aaronpolson

All caught up again. Thanks for the blog link, Kris.  Interesting...

My books are linked below.


----------



## A K Smith

Before I get started, are there any tips for getting through these 571 pages quickly, or is it just a matter of slogging through?


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

A K Smith said:


> Before I get started, are there any tips for getting through these 571 pages quickly, or is it just a matter of slogging through?


Hi AK. Don't try to go back to the beginning. Just start tagging six pages back from here. A lot of the people from the beginning aren't even around any more.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Tagged:

Courtney Cantrell's paperback


----------



## Todd Russell

Updated! Welcome to the new folks 

brianspringer13 x2
Lee Moan x4 (with tags you requested)
rayhensley x5 
SidneyW x6
Scott Niven x2
Tiphanie Thomas
sakmyster x3
Romriter

Here's mine, thank you:

Mental Shrillness Amazon US | Amazon UK
TAGS (hit 'tt' on keyboard and copy/paste below for quick add)
twist ending, horror, horror collection, short stories, gory, twilight zone, mental illness, scary, terror, blood, death, madness, nightmare, horror author, eerie


----------



## A K Smith

Dara England said:


> Hi AK. Don't try to go back to the beginning. Just start tagging six pages back from here. A lot of the people from the beginning aren't even around any more.


Whew, that's much more manageable. Thanks for the quick answer!


----------



## Rhynedahll

A K Smith said:


> Before I get started, are there any tips for getting through these 571 pages quickly, or is it just a matter of slogging through?


Post your books!

I get the shakes if I go too long without tagging!


----------



## athanos

Tagged up and tried to tag AK Smith as of this writing but there weren't any tags 
as of yet, so I clicked on the Like though.
Will return to make sure I get the tags.
Reposting my info to stay current:

Ok without further adieu my tags are: 
antichrist, apocalypse, armageddon, 
dark fantasy, horror, illuminati, lucifer, new world order, occult, paranormal, 
prophecy, supernatural, templar, 2012, satan, end of world

My books are:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004QOA768
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004TSIV0U
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004TSCH2I
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ULWSAK 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004V51D24
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W3FX76
I know they're in my signature, but this way there's NO confusion.

Thanks everybody for returning the tagging favor.


----------



## daveconifer

Caught up. Guess I waited a bit too long...

Thanks!...

Just tagged:

St. John Edd Voss (2) Courtney Cantrell paperback Jenkins Lee
Tiphanie Thomas Van Meter (2) Sakmyster (3) Hensley (5)
Everhart Springer (2) Athanios (5) J.M. Pierce (the new one)
O'Dell (5)

Here are my book pages for easy tag access:

http://www.amazon.com/Wrecker-ebook/dp/B004IEA8GK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298606769&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Snodgrass-Vacation-ebook/dp/B002U0KXR8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298606804&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/Man-of-Steel-ebook/dp/B0017DPWO8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/eBully-ebook/dp/B001PBFEL8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Throwback-ebook/dp/B0013HJDNY/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/FireHouse-ebook/dp/B0013GSV9M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Grace Elliot

Phew! All caught up. 
Hello to all newbies!

US link:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1

Thanks, Grace x


----------



## A K Smith

Still working on getting up to speed, this is what I've done so far.

Tagged:
amkuska
Ruth Harris (x4 - not sure how to downvote, so only agreed with other tags)
kahuna
Mackenzie Morgan (x2)
Allure VanSanz (x4)
nancyholzner (x3)
Rhynedahll (x6)
athanos (x6)
Ben Dobson 
stuartneild (x2)
Andrew Ashling (x2)
J. Carson Black (x5 - for some reason it wouldn't let me tag Dark Horse)
Patty Jansen (x5)
Ricky Sides (x5)
Amyshojai (x5)
Margaret Lake (x7)
scififan (x3)
firebird12 (x3)
Talia Jager (x2)
Grace Elliot

Will post more as I complete them (the tagging part of pages is loading really slow for me).

My book is in my signature.  Tags I'd like include: heart of gold, a k smith, crime novel, escort, noir, blackmail, racism, detective, private investigator, hard-boiled, mystery, Seattle, Internet, prostitution


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged--

Kris Bock
AKSmith --you need to add tags

All caught up & thanks for the tags back.  Please downvote "humor" for Decades. Thanks!


----------



## Rhynedahll

A. K. Smith:

The tags were acting odd, but I think I finally got the ones you listed to stick on your book.


----------



## KerylR

All caught up.  Thanks for the tags.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up again.

Welcome to the newcomers and thanks for the tags back.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you’re done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

All caught up


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up again - welcome AK, and good luck!

Thanks for tagging my books (linked in the signature below).


----------



## A K Smith

Tagged:
aaronpolson (x5)
JJayKamp (x3)
Karen Fenech (x4)
Jason G. Anderson (x2)
Dara England
eddvoss (x2)
Tess St John
TeresaDAmario (x4)
D.A. Boulter (x5)
Kimberly Van Meter (x2)
Ed_ODell
Todd Russell
E.J. Stevens (x2)
Staceywb (x6)
brianspringer13 (x2)
Lee Moan (x4)
Rai Aren
rayhensley (x5)
traceya (x4)
SidneyW (x6)
Marian Allan (x4)
Scott Niven (x2)
Javier Gimenez Sasiesta
Jenni James
Selene Coulter (x5)
J.D. Rhoades (x5)
David N. Alderman (x4)
sakmyster (x3)
Tiphanie Thomas
Romriter
swcleveland
Steven L. Hawk (x2)
Katie Klein (x2)
Courtney Cantrell
sibelhodge (x4)
deanfromaustralia
Mehryinett (x4)
William Meikle (x7)
Dawn Judd (x2)
Kavita Nalawde
William BK
Rachel Astor (x3)
Sybil Nelson (x6)
Kris Bock (x4)
Daveconifer (x6)
kerylr 

...aaaand I'm caught up.  Whew.


----------



## sakmyster

Caught up on my tagging duties for all the new ones I saw for the last two days!  And great to find some cool new reads (and good to see you out here too Rai!)


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up again. 

At first I went back the 6 pages, but now I hope it's okay that I go through everyone who has posted since my last post and make sure I've tagged them each time...is that right?


----------



## Guest

Caught up going back to page 570 and now my hand's about to cramp up!

If you wouldn't mind, I could use some tags on my new release "THE BUYER'S AGENT" in my sig.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Talia Jager

All caught up. Books in my signature. Thanks for the tags.


----------



## JJayKamp

Margaret, my mom just bought your book.  She just got an iPad, and in the chair next to me, just started hunting around in the historical romance section.  I said, "Whatcha lookin' at?"  "Somebody named Margaret Lake."  "I know her!"  So there's one more sale for you!  Yay!

And A.K., welcome neighbor!  (I'm just down the road in Maple Valley!)

(All caught up now.  Goodnight!)


----------



## Tara Shuler

I would appreciate it if some people could tag my new release. It's my first book (in my signature).

I'm going to get started tagging as many people as I can while I'm on a work break.


----------



## Mehryinett

Done:

A.K. Smith
David Sakmyster
Cheri Schmidt
Tess St John
Dylan English
Tara Shuler


----------



## xtine

And now for something completely different!

Can you all tag my DVDs? Yes, kids truck DVDs, on Amazon. I need tags and I know you all got 'em.

Will tag many many books using the above method, which is a stroke of genius!

http://www.amazon.com/Totally-Trucks-Fire-Dirt-Monsters/dp/B001LRL4WO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1303963867&sr=8-2


----------



## xtine

Cheri Schmidt said:


> This may be common knowledge but I would like to share the way I quickly use this list to quickly tag others books. I bring up the most current page of requests. I then use the wheel button on my mouse to click on each book link I need to tag. This brings the page up in another tab when using IE8 and Chrome. Not sure about other browsers. You can load a bunch of pages quickly this way. Then, click on the new tab. As long as it's the books page on Amazon you can then hit TT with your keyboard. That will bring up a little dialog where you can click on the tags you want and click ADD. While that TAGGING is saving you click on another tab and do it again. Thus not waiting for individual saves on each tag the normal way. You can quickly move through a bunch of books in a short time.
> 
> If someone knows of even a quicker way - I would love to hear it.


Wow that really works!
I have carpal tunnel but I'm a tagging FREAK!


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

I'm all caught up!  Tagged and "liked."  Thanks for returning the favor, everyone.    

There are some pretty amazing book covers in this thread!


----------



## Kavita Nalawde

All tagged  just three new for me today 
scififan
A K Smith
Tara Shuler


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good morning everyone!

I hope all are safe and sound from the storms that have crossed the nation over the last couple of days!

Tagged this morning:

Cheri Schmidt x1
Dylan English, new one
Tara Shuler, x1
Truck DVD


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JJayKamp said:


> Margaret, my mom just bought your book. She just got an iPad, and in the chair next to me, just started hunting around in the historical romance section. I said, "Whatcha lookin' at?" "Somebody named Margaret Lake." "I know her!" So there's one more sale for you! Yay!
> 
> And A.K., welcome neighbor! (I'm just down the road in Maple Valley!)
> 
> (All caught up now. Goodnight!)


That is so cool! Hope she enjoys.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## athanos

all tagged up ya'll, right up till just before this here post 'o mine


----------



## Marian Allen

Caught up this morning! The sun is shining--I hardly know what to make of it. Hope everybody's okay after those horrible storms.

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA


----------



## Dawn Judd

Think I got them all!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

A K Smith 
Dylan English: new one 
Tara Shuler 
xtine: Totally Trucks

Caught up again.


----------



## Tess St John

All caught up again!!!!


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Caught up again.

Tagged:
Courtney - Colors of Deception - paperback
A K Smith - Heart of Gold
Dylan - The Buyer's Agent
Tara - Shelter
xtine - Totally Trucks

Thanks for the tags.


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged the new ones--and dvd! Kewl!


----------



## J. Carson Black

All caught up: 

A.K. Smith
Cheri Schmidt
Dylan English
Tara Shuler
xtine (love that cover - what a mood you've created!)


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up and tagged where I could--

Thanks for the tags in return!


----------



## Mehryinett

Done:

Christine's monster trucks DVD 
and Dawn Judd.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Tagged:

AK Smith
Dylan English
Tara Shuler
xtine

My book is in my signature. Thanks!


----------



## William BK.

Tagged these today:
Annie Bellet / AnneMarie Buhl
A.K. Smith
Dylan English (The Buyer's Agent)
Tara Shuler
Christine Rice

Thanks for return tags, everyone.


----------



## E.J. Stevens

All caught up. 

Thanks for the tags!
From the Shadows
Shadows of Myth and Legend
She Smells the Dead (Spirit Guide #1)
Spirit Storm (Spirit Guide #2)


----------



## Karen Fenech

New for me today, I tagged:

Courtney Cantrell - paperback

A.K. Smith

David Sakmyster

Dylan English

Tara Shuler

Christine Rice

Thank you for also tagging my books in return.  Thanks so much everyone who has already tagged my books.

Karen


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

I'm caught up again.  Tagged and clicked "like."  Thanks in advance for tagbacks and likebacks!


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up again!  Yay, it's easier when you come by twice a day!

Thanks to everyone for the tags!


----------



## JD Rhoades

New tags: 

sakmyster 
Tiphanie Thomas
AK Smith
Dylan English's new one 
Tara Shuler 
xtine
Annie Bellet / AnneMarie Buhl

Caught up!


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up for today.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Still caught up this afternoon.


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged--

CheriS
DylanE
Tara
Xtine

Welcome to the new taggers. Thanks for the tags back & please continue to vote down "humor" for Decades.
all caught up


----------



## JJayKamp

I'm all caught up.  And I probably won't return for a while, since the aforementioned trip is looming and the truck needs to be packed...

Thanks to everyone for the tags -- you guys are very generous and extremely friendly!  It's been great getting to know some of you.


----------



## firebird12

All caught up again.

I was just away 3 or 4 days, don't want to do that again.

Thanks for all the links and welcome to the newcomers. 
Here's my links for any newbies and if any of the regulars haven't tagged my paperback yet I would sure appreciate the effort.

Paperback version - Tianna Logan and the Salem Academy for Witchcraft
Kindle version - Tianna Logan and the Salem Academy for Witchcraft 
Down Home Southern Cooking


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Trumped
Heart of Gold
Buyer's Agent
Shelter
xtine's DVD
Broken Moon


----------



## Guest

Hi all!

I'd appreciate any help you could give me with my new book. Here's a quick link to the tags page:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004YE6RLY/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Now I'll do my duty and go back a couple of pages and start clicking away.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you tagged, Cameron...congrats on the new book. Kewl cover.


----------



## Mehryinett

Tagged you Cameron.


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

Caught up with tags and "likes"!



Cameron Baylor said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004YE6RLY/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


Cameron, I'll be glad to tag your book if you'll list for us which tagwords you prefer.


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Caught up!

Tagged:

Dylan English
Cameron Baylor
Courtney Cantrell
Tara Shuler
Cheri Schmidt
A.K. Smith
Annie Bellet

It would be awesome if people focused on my paperback now.

http://www.amazon.com/Heart-Stealer-Tiphanie-Thomas/dp/1461036003/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Please use the following tAGS (hit 'tt' on keyboard and copy/paste below for quick add) 
romance, multicultural, fiction, contemporary romance, multicultural romance, family relationships, family drama, hollywood, small town romance, humorous


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good morning folks!

Tagged:

Annie Bellet, new one and paperback
Cameron Baylor, Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Selene Coulter

All caught up.  

Welcome to all the new folks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Welcome, Cameron. Got you tagged.

Good luck with the new release, Annie.


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Hi, I'm new! Started a few pages ago. Good lord, but we're many.

Tagged:

Tara Schuler
Mehryinett
xtine
Courtney Cantrell
Kavita Nalawde
Rhynedahll
D.A. Boulter
Margaret Lake
athanos
Marian Allen
Dawn Judd
Andrew Ashling
Tess St. John
Mackenzie Morgan
Amyshojai
J. Carson Black
aaronpolson
Dara England
Doomed Muse
William BK
EJ Stevens

... and then all my tags started failing to save for some reason. So note to self: post 14308, pg 573.

Would appreciate tag-backs on:

Pale Queen's Courtyard - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XTTVCC
fantasy fiction, historical fantasy, sword and sorcery, kindle, kindleboards authors, fiction, mesopotamia, fantasy

Stone Canary's Song - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004TADRLQ
short story, historical fantasy, literary fantasy, mesopotamia, fiction, fantasy


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

All caught up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Marcin. Welcome and thanks for the tags.


----------



## Marian Allen

Caught up this morning. 

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA


----------



## Edward W. Robertson

Oh my have I fallen behind. Time to get clickin'.


----------



## J. Carson Black

Tagged you, Marcin, and caught up with a few I've missed from way back.

Done!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you, Marcin, welcome!


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up again--thanks for the tags.

The Bottom Feeders http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003F777TW/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

We are the Monsters http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004RPS6XM/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Loathsome, Dark and Deep http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004GEAMNG/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Black Medicine Thunder http://www.amazon.com/Black-Medicine-Thunder-Chaos-ebook/dp/B004QGYDF2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1301580997&sr=1-1

Rock Gods and Scary Monsters http://www.amazon.com/Rock-Gods-Scary-Monsters-ebook/dp/B004BA5546/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1301581053&sr=1-1

The House Eaters http://www.amazon.com/The-House-Eaters-ebook/dp/B004NNVMQ6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1301581097&sr=1-1


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Thanks for the welcome and the helping hand. I'm now fully caught up and clicked out for the day. See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## J.L. McPherson

Good Lord, do I have a lot of work to do ! I'm in.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Afternoon!

Tagged these new guys:

Marcin Wrona

J.L. McPherson


----------



## Gertie Kindle

J.L. McPherson said:


> Good Lord, do I have a lot of work to do ! I'm in.


Welcome. You're all tagged.

Just go back about six pages and tag forward from there so you catch all the active taggers.


----------



## Tess St John

Okay, Peeps...I went through everyone's posts from last time and checked all the books...I'm caught up!

Thanks for tagging me back!


----------



## Sharon Austin

Hi everyone,

I'm caught up again [six pages worth].

Thanks for tagging me back.

Sharon


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Tagged:

Cameron Baylor
Doomed Muse
Tiphanie Thomas
Marcin Wrona

My book is at: http://www.amazon.com/Accomplished-in-Murder-ebook/dp/B004SUOZTA

Thanks!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Dang - must check in daily.

Caught up! Thanks to everyone who tagged me back.

Here are my links:

US link:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged & liked--

Cameron
AnnieB
Marcin
EdwardR
JLMc

Welcome to the new taggers. Thanks for the tags back & please vote down "humor" for Decades.
All caught up.


----------



## Kavita Nalawde

All caught up. Welcome Marcin


----------



## RachelAstor

Caught up again, thanks guys!


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged today:

Cameron Baylor

Annie Bellet (Doomed Muse) - new paperback version + new release

J L McPherson

Marcin Wrona

Thank you for tagging my books in return.  Thanks to all who have already tagged my books.

Karen


----------



## TLH

I just released my book today on amazon.

I'm gonna tag everyone on the list as fast as I can. I would appreciate a little love. 

http://www.amazon.com/Chop-Darby-Stansfield-Thriller-ebook/dp/B004YKZP0M/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304117738&sr=1-3


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Surfacing, Annie. Good luck.

Ty, tagged you. Just go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch all the active taggers.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Take a Chance
Heart Stealer (pb)
Marcin x 2
The Gorge
Chop Suey


----------



## Amyshojai

Congrats, Ty! Got you tagged.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Early Evening Tag Session:

Anne Marie Buhl
Ty Huchinson

Thanks to everyone that tagged mine!


----------



## J.L. McPherson

Finally ! I'm caught up. A huge thanks to everyone that tagged me.


----------



## wildwitchof

Hello everyone! It's been a month or so since I participated in this thread. I just published a new title this week and it's desperate for some tag-love.

Thank you in advance - I've already tagged the last 6 pages. Great covers! Everyone's looking so professional.

GG

Love Handles (new) https://authorcentral.amazon.com/gp/books/book-detail-page?ie=UTF8&bookASIN=B004XWPYMU&index=default

Quick Study (new) https://authorcentral.amazon.com/gp/books/book-detail-page?ie=UTF8&bookASIN=B004LROP8Q&index=default


----------



## E.J. Stevens

Cameron Baylor
Annie Bellet
Marcin Wrona
J.L. McPherson
Ty Hutchinson
Gretchen Galway

Gretchen,
You'll want to change the author central links to the amazon product page. When I clicked on your links it brought me to my author central books page.  Links in your signature working fine...

All caught up. 

Thanks for the tags! xx E.J.
From the Shadows
Shadows of Myth and Legend
She Smells the Dead (Spirit Guide #1)
Spirit Storm (Spirit Guide #2)


----------



## wildwitchof

Whoops! Thanks, EJ. The photos in my sig are correct, so people can just click on these.

Thanks again.


----------



## kahuna

JL McPherson
Marcia Wrona
TLH
Cameron Baylor
AKSmith
sakmyster
Taraschuler
xtine
rayhensley

I went to the amazon page and tagged your tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me relationships, love, sexuality, romance, erotica, psychology, self help, spirituality, passion, erotic, sensual, lovers, and health.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Katie Salidas

Sorry it's been so long. I'm back for more liking and tagging!

My Links

House of Immortal Pleasures

Halloween Fantasies

Karma & Melodies

Vampire Bites - New!

Immortalis Carpe Noctem

Hunters & Prey


----------



## D.A. Boulter

And I'm caught up once again. Thanks for all the tags, peoples!


----------



## Patty Jansen

I could use some tagging love for my newest, romance-y SF Watcher's Web:



Thanks so much!

That said, I better catch up with this thread.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got yours Patty.


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

Tess St John said:


> I'm caught up again! Yay, it's easier when you come by twice a day!


It certainly is -- I should've come by earlier today, too. 

All caught up with tags and "likes"! Thanks for all the tags, y'all!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Cameron Baylor
Doomed Muse: new one & print version
Tiphanie Thomas: paperback 
Marcin Wrona: both 
J.L. McPherson
TLH
Gretchen Galway: new one
Patty Jansen: new one

Caught up.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged this morning:

Gretchen Galway, one that was new to me
Patty Jansen, new one


----------



## J. Carson Black

Tagged: 

J.L McPherson
Edward W. Robertson X 3
Ty Hutchinson
Gretchen Galway (Love Handles, new)
Katie Salidas - all
Patty Jenson, the new one
Amy Shojai - the two dog books (missed those the first time, being catcentric!)


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Caught up on everything posted since my last that I hadn't already hit.

Love your photo on Amazon, Ty. "Yeah, I write books. What's it to you?"


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

AnneMarie - Surfacing, Broken Moon, A Heart in Sun and Shadow - print
Cameron - Take A Chance on Him
Tiphanie - Heart Stealer - Print
Marcin - Pale Queen's Courtyard, Stone Canary's Song
J L McPherson - The Gorge
T L H - Chop Suey
Gretchen - Love Handles
Patty - Watchers Web

Thanks for the tags. Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up this morning.


----------



## Patty Jansen

all caught up


----------



## Marian Allen

Caught up this morning! 

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA


----------



## JD Rhoades

All caught up. Welcome new folks and congrats to folks with new books!


----------



## wildwitchof

All caught up!

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Todd Russell

Added all new books since my last post and in conjunction with the new 'like' thread, I'm now clicking 'like' for every new book I'm tagging. My tagging information is beneath the updated list.

A K Smith 
xtine
Cameron Baylor
Edward W. Robertson x4
Marcin Wrona
J.L. McPherson
TLH
Gretchen Galway x2
Katie Salidas x6
Patty Jansen

Thank you for tagging and clicking 'like' on my book 

Mental Shrillness Amazon US | Amazon UK
TAGS (hit 'tt' on keyboard and copy/paste below for quick add)
twist ending, horror, horror collection, short stories, gory, twilight zone, mental illness, scary, terror, blood, death, madness, nightmare, horror author, eerie


----------



## SidneyW

Thanks for the tagging on Midnight Eyes.

I just got: 

Selene Coulter
Couple I had not tagged by Rhynedahll
J. Carson Black
Sybil Nelson
Tess St John
Marian Allen

and will do more today


----------



## Mehryinett

Marcin Wrona
Edward W Robertson
Annie Bellet
Ty Hutchinson
Gretchen Galway 
Patty Jansen

Consider yourselves tagged


----------



## A K Smith

All caught up!


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged--

Ty
Gretchen
PattyJ

all caught up.
Thanks for the tags back & please vote down "humor" for Decades. Thanks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers and good luck with the new releases.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## J.L. McPherson

I've got all the latest posts. Wow, it does move fast !


----------



## TLH

Okay, I did the first 10 pages and then stopped realizing those people will probably never come back. So I started on page 573 and got every single person up until this post. Whew. Wonder how many calories I just burned?


----------



## TLH

Marcin Wrona said:


> Love your photo on Amazon, Ty. "Yeah, I write books. What's it to you?"


Thanks. I was trying for debonair. Did i succeed?


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Working my way through the new stuff. Goodness, you can't be gone a few days from this thread and not have work to do when you get back. 

Congrats on the new book Patty J. I dig the cover.

Best,
AyVee

My books are in the signature, thanks so much.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up again!

Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Tagged:

Doomed Muse
TLH
Patty Jansen

My book is at: http://www.amazon.com/Accomplished-in-Murder-ebook/dp/B004SUOZTA

Thanks!


----------



## SidneyW

Also got: 


Aaronpolson
Kris Bock
A K Smith
Dara England
Todd Russell
Athanos
Daveconifer
Grace Elliot
Ruth Harris


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Hi,
Have caught up with:
Mehryinett
A K Smith
Ruth Harris
J L McPherson
TLH
Tess StJohn
Sidney W

Would appreciate some tags on my latest book, which I still haven't managed to put into my signature.

_Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the missing canary eggs._

http://amzn.to/eAeOMg

Thanks


----------



## Kavita Nalawde

All done. Welcome TLH


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Hi,
> Have caught up with:
> Mehryinett
> A K Smith
> Ruth Harris
> J L McPherson
> TLH
> Tess StJohn
> Sidney W
> 
> Would appreciate some tags on my latest book, which I still haven't managed to put into my signature.
> 
> _Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the missing canary eggs._
> 
> http://amzn.to/eAeOMg
> 
> Thanks


Jan, I still can't tag your new one. Can you post the tags you want so I can copy and paste?


----------



## David N. Alderman

Caught up!


----------



## JenniJames

Whew!  

Okay, I finally caught up to everyone new.  

I can't believe how fast this thread flies!


----------



## AJB

Hello taggers

I've only just worked out this tagging lark - but I'm enjoying seeing the huge variety of books that the Kindleboarders have made available.

Mine is at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0046A9PB0.

I'm working my way through everyone on the last few pages...

Amanda


----------



## Rhynedahll

AJB said:


> Hello taggers
> 
> I've only just worked out this tagging lark - but I'm enjoying seeing the huge variety of books that the Kindleboarders have made available.
> 
> Mine is at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0046A9PB0.
> 
> I'm working my way through everyone on the last few pages...
> 
> Amanda


Tagged!

Welcome to the thread!


----------



## AJB

Rhynedahll said:


> Tagged!
> 
> Welcome to the thread!


Thanks - did all of yours just now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## eddvoss

Finally made it and got caught up.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

All caught up.


----------



## eddvoss

I just realized that I had only posted the link to the paperback edition of Rambling and forgot to post the Kindle link. I would appreciate it if you can tag the Kindle edition too. Thanks.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with new ones.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Love Handles
Katie x 2
Watcher's Web
Roman & Runaway
Rambling

I've got plenty of tags on my Kindle version, but the paperback could use some attention


----------



## JRTomlin

Hi everyone. I took a couple of weeks off from tagging while I got my new novel out. Now it's on sale and could use some tagging love. I just caught up with the last six pages and it's nice to be back in the swim of things.

The new one is A Kingdom's Cost and preferred tags are:
Scotland, medieval, historical fiction, knights, adventure, castle, robert the bruce

The same tags would be great for anyone who would tag Freedom's Sword as well.

Thanks and it's great to be back to tagging. Welcome to all the newcomers and the new books!


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

All caught up with tagging and liking!  Thanks in advance for tagbacks and likes.


----------



## Marcin Wrona

All caught up.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good morning all!

Caught up this morning with:

Jan, your new one has no tags for me yet

Edd Voss, both versions of Rambling (Sorry I missed the Kindle earlier)

J. R. Tomlin, new one, Congratulations!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Jan, I still can't tag your new one. Can you post the tags you want so I can copy and paste?


Hi Gertie,
I can't understand why they keep going missing.  They show up when I click on the link. Will have to get Leon onto it! 

1.	Childrens
2.	Ages 7 - 12 yrs
3.	Adventure
4.	Mystery
5.	Humour
6.	Animal
7.	Chameleon
8.	Educational
9.	Funny
10.	Private Investigator
11.	Mole
12.	birds

Try this link 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004VHI7EE/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


----------



## SidneyW

Thanks to all who've tagged Midnight Eyes and my others. 

I got the following.

Mehryinett
Couple I had not done before by Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Kavita Nalawde
JenniJames
AJB
Jason G. Anderson
Eddvoss
AllureVanSanz
TLH
David N. Alderman
Sakmyster
Tara Shuler
Dylan English
JJayKamp
Xtine
Courtney Cantrell


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

AJB
JRTomlin: new one
Jan Hurst-Nicholson: no tags visible

All caught up.


----------



## Dawn Judd

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Hi Gertie,
> I can't understand why they keep going missing.  They show up when I click on the link. Will have to get Leon onto it!


I don't see them either. And when I add the ones you posted, they don't look the same as other pages. It just shows my list in tiny print, not the list with the check boxes next to them. Weird.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Dawn Judd said:


> I don't see them either. And when I add the ones you posted, they don't look the same as other pages. It just shows my list in tiny print, not the list with the check boxes next to them. Weird.


This is very odd, as I can see them when I click the link
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004VHI7EE/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
and some of them have gone from 1 to 2 so it has worked at least once. Please let me know if you still have a problem and I will report it to KDP.
Thanks for trying


----------



## Dawn Judd

They seem to be working now.  Hopefully I'm not the only one that can see them.  That is really strange!



My tags:  vampires, fantasy, suspense, blood, vampire romance, family, paranormal, dawn judd, paranormal fantasy, undying, thriller, undead, kindleboards author, bitten


----------



## J.L. McPherson

Jan, it worked for me. I guess it's fixed now.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Dawn Judd said:


> They seem to be working now. Hopefully I'm not the only one that can see them. That is really strange!


Hurrah! Now showing that 3 people have tagged it  Now just got to figure out how to add it to my signature


----------



## Russell Brooks

I'm new to this. May someone be so kind to tell me how this works?


----------



## J. Carson Black

I'm all caught up.  

I've tagged all you books, SidneyW and also AJB.


----------



## Russell Brooks

Okay, I've figured it out. Awesome idea.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got JRTomlin's new book, and Russell Brooks two titles. All caught up! Reciprocal tags appreciated.


----------



## Russell Brooks

Amyshojai said:


> Got JRTomlin's new book, and Russell Brooks two titles. All caught up! Reciprocal tags appreciated.


 Tagged you back, Ms Amy. I also got Ms Black. Now to work on the others.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Russell Brooks said:


> Okay, I've figured it out. Awesome idea.


Russell, got you tagged. It would be helpful if the links in your siggy went directly to the Amazon product page. There's a linkmaker at the top of the board and complete instructions for putting the links in your siggy in a stickied thread at the top of the writer's cafe.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Hurrah! Now showing that 3 people have tagged it  Now just got to figure out how to add it to my signature


YES! Finally got you tagged and yes, the little boxes with red checks showed up with (3) beside them.

If you're having a problem with your siggy, go to the thread where they're telling us to reduce the size and someone will help you.


----------



## J. Carson Black

Russell, missed you the first time, just tagged you now.  That's a great cover!


----------



## Russell Brooks

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Russell, got you tagged. It would be helpful if the links in your siggy went directly to the Amazon product page. There's a linkmaker at the top of the board and complete instructions for putting the links in your siggy in a stickied thread at the top of the writer's cafe.


Tagged you back, Ms Margaret. I changed the link in my signature banner to link to my Amazon Author page instead.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Midday tag session:

Russel Brooks x2 Welcome to the thread!


----------



## aaronpolson

Catching up after a crazy-busy weekend... 

Thanks for all the tags!


----------



## Russell Brooks

Rhynedahll said:


> Midday tag session:
> 
> Russel Brooks x2 Welcome to the thread!


 Thanks, H. Tagged you back x5


----------



## Russell Brooks

J. Carson Black said:


> Russell, missed you the first time, just tagged you now. That's a great cover!


 No problem. And thanks.


----------



## JD Rhoades

All caught up. Tagged all the new folks and all the new stuff I could find from regulars.


----------



## Marian Allen

Russell Brooks said:


> I'm new to this. May someone be so kind to tell me how this works?


RUSSELL!!! ~MA waves at Russell~ Guys, this man is AWESOMESAUCE!

I'm all caught up this afternoon. WHEW!

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA


----------



## athanos

All tagged up till here! I'm now just reposting my info to stay current:

Ok without further adieu my tags are: 
antichrist, apocalypse, armageddon, 
dark fantasy, horror, illuminati, lucifer, new world order, occult, paranormal, 
prophecy, supernatural, templar, 2012, satan, end of world

My books are:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004QOA768
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004TSIV0U
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004TSCH2I
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ULWSAK 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004V51D24
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W3FX76
I know they're in my signature, but this way there's NO confusion.

Thanks everybody for returning the tagging favor.


----------



## Selene Coulter

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.

Am caught up; some great new covers.

My books are all in the sig -- thank you for tagging.


----------



## A. Rosaria

Caught up.


----------



## Russell Brooks

Marian Allen said:


> RUSSELL!!! ~MA waves at Russell~ Guys, this man is AWESOMESAUCE!
> 
> I'm all caught up this afternoon. WHEW!
> 
> ...
> MA


Hi, Marian. It's great to see you here. All tagged. Great book covers, JD.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Hi,
Thanks for tags 

Have caught up with
Russell Brooks
J D Rhodes
athano
J R Tomlin
Marcin Wrona

Tags now seem to be working for Leon.

http://www.amazon.com/Leon-Chameleon-missing-canary-ebook/dp/B004VHI7EE/ref=pd_rhf_p_img_2


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Doomed Muse said:


> Thanks for getting my new ones, guys
> 
> I have one more new one (so new, the cover isn't showing up yet...sigh). here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/Winters-Bite-ebook/dp/B004YTFDV4/


Got it and good luck.


----------



## Ben Dobson

All caught up.


----------



## TLH

Whew. Got everyone that was new from 576 until now.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Tagged:

Jan Hurst-Nicholson
AJB
JRTomlin
Russell Brooks
Doomed Muse

My book is at: http://www.amazon.com/Accomplished-in-Murder-ebook/dp/B004SUOZTA

Thanks!


----------



## JRTomlin

Thanks, Jonas, I'm really pleased with this one. Now we'll have to see what readers think of it. 

All caught up again. 

Preferred tags for both novels are: adventure, castle, historical fiction, knights, medieval, robert the bruce, scotland, action

Thanks for the tags and have a great Sunday evening.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged:

F.C.F. by A. Rosario, which was new to me


----------



## Edward W. Robertson

And all caught up.

Who would have guessed, it's much easier when I do this every few days rather than weeks.


----------



## William BK.

Got these today:
Cameron Baylor
Annie Bellet
Marcin Wrona
Edward W. Robertson
J.L. McPherson
Ty Hutchinson
Gretchen Galway
Patty Jansen (new one)
Jan Hurst-Nicholson (new one)
A.J. Braithwaite
Edd Voss (Kindle version)
J.R. Tomlin (new one)
Russell Brooks

Congrats to all those with new books out! Good luck on sales.

Thanks for the tags back.


----------



## Guest

Just got the ones below, but going back for more. Is it just me or is anyone else having trouble getting tags to show up on some pages? I'm thinking it might be a Firefox thing.

Tagged:
Ben Dobson
Ty Hutchinson
Dara England
JR Tomlin
Jonah Rhynedahll
Edward W. Robinson
W. Brondt Kamffer

Thanks for any tags back.


----------



## TeresaDAmario

All caught up again - and hope everyone is safe after the storms of last week!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cameron Baylor said:


> Just got the ones below, but going back for more. Is it just me or is anyone else having trouble getting tags to show up on some pages? I'm thinking it might be a Firefox thing.
> 
> Tagged:
> Ben Dobson
> Ty Hutchinson
> Dara England
> JR Tomlin
> Jonah Rhynedahll
> Edward W. Robinson
> W. Brondt Kamffer
> 
> Thanks for any tags back.


This is a recent problem. Sometimes you have to refresh a couple of times before they show up.


----------



## kahuna

Russell Brooks
AJB

I went to the amazon page and tagged your tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me relationships, love, sexuality, romance, erotica, psychology, self help, spirituality, passion, erotic, sensual, lovers, and health.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

I also hit your book's "like" buttons.

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Tess St John

Got everyone tagged.

Would appreciate anyone tagging me who hasn't already!


----------



## xtine

I'm back!

Could you tag my DVD! Maybe LIKE it too

http://www.amazon.com/Totally-Trucks-Fire-Dirt-Monsters/dp/B001LRL4WO


----------



## xtine

Caught up - going to bed.....

Good night and good job, CIA.


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Oh my goodness. I think I'm finally caught up!

::grins:: Now everyone stay still for the next month. It's gonna be busy for me and I don't wanna get too far behind. LOL

Best,
Allure

My books are in my sig.


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

All caught up with tags and likes!  Thanks in advance for returning the favor.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Hi everyone,

Sadly, had to take a break for a few weeks while I moved house (I didn't even have the internet for a fortnight -- oh the horror!). But am now back and have caught up with the last six pages:

Aaron Polson -- x2
Mary Inett
William BK
Tess St John
JD Rhoades -- x5
JJay Kamp
Firebird12 -- x2
Cameron Baylor
Tiphanie Thomas
Marcin Wiona
JL McPherson
Sharon Austin
Rachel Astor
Ty Hutchinson
Patty Jansen -- x3
Sidney W
Margaret Lake -- new one (good luck with it!)
AK Smith
Allure Van Sanz
AJ Braithwaite
Edd Voss -- x3
JR Tomlin -- new one (congrats!)
Jan Hurst Nicholson
Dawn Judd -- x2
Russell Brooks -- x2
Athanos -- x6
A Rosario
Ben S Dobsen

-----------------
Mine for anyone who doesn't have them already:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Good morning, folks. Fully caught up.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Jan - Leon and the Missing Canary Eggs
AJB - The Roman and the Runaway
Edd - Kindle version of Rambling
JR - A Kingdom's Cost
Russell - Unsavory Delicacies, Pandora's Succession
Annie- Winter's Bite

Thanks for the tags. Have a nice week.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Jan Hurst-Nicholson: could see the tags for Leon Chamelion now, but had to tag manually as the 'tt'-box was still empty. Hope they took.
Russell Brooks
Doomed Muse: new one

All caught up.


----------



## sakmyster

All caught up after the long weekend at EerieCon in Buffalo.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## J. Carson Black

Wow, that was easy. I'd already tagged everyone!


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up again!


----------



## Rai Aren

I'm a taggin', taggin', taggin'...  

Cheers,

Rai


----------



## Marian Allen

All caught up! ~danse-danse, danse-danse~

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged & liked--

Jan new one
Amanda JB
EddV
JRTomlin new one
Russell Brooks
Annie Bellet

Welcome to the new taggers & to the new books. Congratulations! Thanks for the tags back & please vote down "humor" for Decades.
all caught up


----------



## aaronpolson

Catching up on Monday morning...

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## cblewgolf

Hi all, new book released so any tags will help!
I started 2 pages back and I'm caught up.

The Chemist 
http://tinyurl.com/6yx5dhg


----------



## Dawn Judd

Caught up once more.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

cblewgolf said:


> Hi all, new book released so any tags will help!
> I started 2 pages back and I'm caught up.
> 
> The Chemist
> http://tinyurl.com/6yx5dhg


Done and good luck.


----------



## Michael Robertson Jr

It's that time again... Off to go tag. 

Tag's are appreciated. 

Thanks!
Michael


----------



## Rhynedahll

cblewgolf said:


> Hi all, new book released so any tags will help!
> I started 2 pages back and I'm caught up.
> 
> The Chemist
> http://tinyurl.com/6yx5dhg


Tagged! Congratulations!


----------



## Amyshojai

That never happens...still caught up.


----------



## Grace Elliot

OK - so if I resolve to come back every day, in reality I manage a catch up session every 2 or 3 days...OK, could be worse.
All caught up (tagged and liked)
Your return tags appreciated.

US link:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1


----------



## Marta Daniels

I already started tagging for you all! Here's my baby (lol)

http://www.amazon.com/How-Better-Restaurant-Customer-ebook/dp/B0043RSDY6/ref=sr_1_1?s=gateway&ie=UTF8&qid=1285080570&sr=8-1

please tag! This is a great idea. God bless!


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up! Thanks for the tags everyone and congrats to the new books out there.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got Marta and Nick's new books. Congrats!

Nick, tagging helps raise your book in the amazon page ranks for a given tag. I'd suggest you add several more descriptive tags--you can have up to 15--but avoid terms like "best seller" or other author names as those usually won't get tagged.


----------



## RachelAstor

I'm caught up again!


----------



## KerylR

All caught up.  Thanks for the tags.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new one tagged, Annie.


----------



## aaronpolson

Got your latest, Annie.  

Thanks for the tags, everyone!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Welcome new authors.  

Sorry I've been away for almost a week. My internet service went down due to the Alabama twisters. Got it back 30 minutes Saturday, then poof again.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## traceya

Caught up again - new authors, new books, all formats etc - coffee now as my lil ole brain's fried and my tagging finger fell off


----------



## Rhynedahll

Ricky Sides said:


> Caught up to this point. Welcome new authors.
> 
> Sorry I've been away for almost a week. My internet service went down due to the Alabama twisters. Got it back 30 minutes Saturday, then poof again.
> 
> Have a great day,
> Ricky


I hope you and all yours are ok?


----------



## Rhynedahll

Doomed Muse said:


> Caught up again.
> 
> The cover on my new one still isn't showing up (so no sig link yet)- here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/Winters-Bite-ebook/dp/B004YTFDV4/
> 
> Thanks!


Tags are acting squirrelly for me but I got it tagged. Congratulations! 

Also tagged Marta Daniels. Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Rhynedahll said:


> I hope you and all yours are ok?


We are, thank you. It was bad. Worst in my lifetime. Debris from the city Phil Campbell landed in my yard. I found an envelope addressed to one of the Phil Campbell victims as I was mowing my grass. That's 80 miles from me. The same tornado that devastated Phil Campbell sideswipped Athens, which is where I live. Along the way it partially destroyed a community called Tanner.

My son and his new wife stood outside a grocery store and filmed it as it passed west of them. She has it uploaded on her facebook page.

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1802506663


----------



## swcleveland

tagged:

JR x 2
Russel x 2
Zombies of Hobbison
The Chemist
Better Customer
Winter's Bite

Could use tags on my paperback, thanks!


----------



## eddvoss

I see that this seems to work better when you can stay on top of it and try to get here at least every other day. All caught up and thanks for the tags.


----------



## J.L. McPherson

Caught up again. Thanks for the tags !


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> We are, thank you. It was bad. Worst in my lifetime. Debris from the city Phil Campbell landed in my yard. I found an envelope addressed to one of the Phil Campbell victims as I was mowing my grass. That's 80 miles from me. The same tornado that devastated Phil Campbell sideswipped Athens, which is where I live. Along the way it partially destroyed a community called Tanner.
> 
> My son and his new wife stood outside a grocery store and filmed it as it passed west of them. She has it uploaded on her facebook page.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1802506663


Thank goodness! I've been worried about you.

I couldn't get into the facebook page to watch the film.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Caught up again. Tagged:

cblewgolf
Marta Daniels


----------



## carolco

I have tagged several books from this thread and plan to tag more in the future. I would like to suggest my entry

"Hitchhiker"
at 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004R9QIEW/

tags:

serial killer, maniac, psycho, suspense, short story, horror, psychological thriller, suspense with twist, thriller, mystery, suspense fiction, horror fiction, thriller fiction, page turner, kidnapping

Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tagged, Carolco, and welcome.


----------



## firebird12

Once again I'm all caught up. Thanks for all the links and welcome to the newcomers. 
Here's my links for any newbies and if any of the regulars haven't tagged my paperback yet I would sure appreciate the effort.

Paperback version - Tianna Logan and the Salem Academy for Witchcraft
Kindle version - Tianna Logan and the Salem Academy for Witchcraft 
Down Home Southern Cooking


----------



## JRTomlin

It's funny how soothing tagging can become--almost zen-like. 

All caught up again. Thanks for the tags folks.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up again!

I appreciate the tagging!


----------



## carolco

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Got you tagged, Carolco, and welcome.


Many thanks! Just tagged Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

All caught up!  Thanks for tags and "likes," everyone.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thanks Gertie. It was a wild day, but we managed.

The video will probably end up on youtube at some point. Meanwhile, you might try these:

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=april+27+tornados&aq=f

Caught up again.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up once more. 

Thanks for the tags. Let's do it again, soon.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Looks like I'm still caught up this morning.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with:

Cblewgolf
Maria Daniels
Doomed Muse
Carolco
Firebird12


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

All caught up.


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Got everyone on the last page or two. Quite a few new ones.


----------



## Kavita Nalawde

still caught up


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

cblewgolf: new one
Marta Daniels
carolco

My new one just went live on Amazon. All tags greatly appreciated.










US Kindle version
UK Kindle version
DE Kindle version


----------



## J. Carson Black

Tagged:

Carolco
Andrew Ashling
Marta Daniels
Allure Van Sanz - I somehow missed Naughty Nibble the first time!  (I like saying "Naughty Nibble!")


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged--

cblewgolf
martaD
carolco
andrew a

Welcome to the new taggers & congratulations on the new books.  Exciting!  Thanks for the tags back & please vote down "humor" for Decades.

all caught up.


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up.

Here's my list for the newcomers

NOVELS

Generations: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004THZ5GO
Watchers: The Coming of the King : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO5UNC 
Watchers: The Battle For the Throne : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004I1L5BK 
Watchers Culloden! : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004LDLSEY
The Concordances of the Red Serpent : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004INHX96 
Eldren: The Book of the Dark : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HILPPU/
Berserker : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004CRSQSU
The Midnight Eye Files: The Amulet : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0044KMNYI
The Midnight Eye Files: The Sirens : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00472O6PW
The Midnight Eye Files: The Skin Game: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004R9Q7MU
The Invasion : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HS4V8O
The Valley : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HS4UHQ 
Island Life : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003CYKQY6 
Crustaceans : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003LBSJGM
The Road Hole Bunker Mystery : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003CC15OI

SHORT STORY COLLECTIONS

Whispers From the Darkside : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004EYSZCS 
Variations on a Theme : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G8R064 
Carnacki: Heaven and Hell : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0045UA7E0 
Darkness Follows : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0046ZRKP8 
The Chronicles of Augustus Seton : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HS5PLG

NOVELLAS

The Sleeping God : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004DERGOW 
The Auld Mither : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G8R05U
The Copycat Murders : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HFS6EQ 
Mostly Human (with Lockley, Nicholson and Savile) : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G5Z3DE

INDIVIDUAL SHORT STORIES

Abominable : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0049P226W 
The Haunting of Esther Cox : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZHVE7S
Brotherhood of the Thorns : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZHVE1E
Cold as Death : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0049U49BI
Ghost Writer : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZHVE5A


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up again - thanks for the tags! (books linked below)


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged Carolco and Andrew Ashling, and all caught up.


----------



## 40977

I'd like to add my books to the list as a newcomer... and start a long, long day of tagging! 

They are:

Effie At The Wedding: http://www.amazon.com/Effie-At-The-Wedding-ebook/dp/B004UN57W4/ 
Pub Speak: A Writer's Dictionary of Publishing Terms: http://www.amazon.com/Pub-Speak-Writers-Dictionary-Publishing/dp/0615481094/

Thank you!


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Tracy, got your books--welcome to the thread! We suggest you simply go back 5-6 pages to tag, as that'll get all the active folks on the list. Hit "TT" to bring up the tag box, then highlight and drag the preferred tags and click save. That'll streamline the process for you.


----------



## Talia Jager

All caught up.


----------



## Dawn Judd

All caught up!

http://www.amazon.com/Reining-In-The-Network-ebook/dp/B003I851OG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1304436807&sr=8-2
vampire, vampires, vampire series, vampire romance, fantasy, paranormal fantasy, paranormal romance, undead, thirst, dawn judd, kindleboards author, trilogy, blood, bitten

http://www.amazon.com/Phantom-Rising-The-Network-ebook/dp/B002LLNFDA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
vampire, vampires, vampire series, vampire romance, fantasy, paranormal fantasy, paranormal romance, mummy, medium, phantom, ghosts, thirst, kindleboards author, dreams, revenge


----------



## 40977

Thanks Amy! I'm at the huge list on page 327, but that's certainly not a bad idea!

Also, would everyone mind tagging Effie with the YA tags as well?  Thank you!  (...And back to tagging!...)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Thanks Gertie. It was a wild day, but we managed.
> 
> The video will probably end up on youtube at some point. Meanwhile, you might try these:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=april+27+tornados&aq=f
> 
> Caught up again.


Watched it. At first it looked like the tornado was going to hit that truck directly but these things really are erratic, aren't they.

Just glad you and yours are okay.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Thanks for the tags back.

That list on page 327 is very out of date. Taggers have come and gone and many of us that are still active have added new works. That's why we recommend six pages back and go forward from there.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Mid-morning Tag:

Andrew Ashling's new one

Tracy Marchini x2, Welcome to the thread!


----------



## A K Smith

Cameron Baylor said:


> Just got the ones below, but going back for more. Is it just me or is anyone else having trouble getting tags to show up on some pages? I'm thinking it might be a Firefox thing.


I was having this problem, and at first I thought it was just a problem getting the tag section of the page to show up.

However, my whole initial 6-pages of tagging via FF did not stick, which I didn't realize until I saw how tagging was actually supposed to work. I believe I've caught most of them since then, using Chrome.

All caught up again, btw.


----------



## 40977

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> All caught up. Thanks for the tags back.
> 
> That list on page 327 is very out of date. Taggers have come and gone and many of us that are still active have added new works. That's why we recommend six pages back and go forward from there.


After I posted that I did start from the end, so now I'm at three pages back! ::whoosh::


----------



## David N. Alderman

Caught up!


----------



## Dawn Judd

Doomed Muse said:


> (now with a cover, yay!)
> 
> Thanks!


I love that cover!!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. 

Thank you again Gertie.


----------



## T. K. Bloom

It's been a crazy week, but I'm thisclose to being caught up on my tagging.


----------



## Marian Allen

All caught up.  Hope it's a pretty and sunny where you are as it is here!

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA


----------



## TLH

All caught up again.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up for today...appreciate any tags!!!


----------



## athanos

All caught up, welcome new additions to the tag exchange.

I'll repost my links tomorrow, or by page 585.

All the best to all!


----------



## aaronpolson

Hi, everyone--thanks for the tags.

I just tagged the new books since my last visit.  Great cover, Ty.  Really pro.


----------



## JRTomlin

Doomed Muse said:


> Caught up.
> 
> Got only one that isn't in my sig: http://www.amazon.com/Winters-Bite-ebook/dp/B004YTFDV4/ (now with a cover, yay!)
> 
> Thanks!


I really like that cover! Very nice. Bet that gets you some sales.

All caught up again. Thanks for the tags everyone. Links in my sig and preferred tags are: adventure, historical fiction, knights, medieval, Robert the Bruce, Scotland, castle, action, independence


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

All caught up. Tagged:

Carolco
Tmarchini

Newcomers can tag me back at: http://www.amazon.com/Accomplished-in-Murder-ebook/dp/B004SUOZTA

Thanks!


----------



## wildwitchof

Hi again, all caught up. My new title is in my sig...

Thank you!


----------



## ashleygirardi

I'm working my way slowly through the list, should be done in about a month 

I would love tags back at: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004U7EUN2

Thanks!


----------



## Todd Russell

Updated and liked all below and everybody since my last post a few days ago.

Jan Hurst-Nicholson (new one)
Russell Brooks x2
carolco x2
Tmarchini x2
ashleygirardi

Mental Shrillness Amazon US | Amazon UK
TAGS (hit 'tt' on keyboard and copy/paste below for quick add)
twist ending, horror, horror collection, short stories, gory, twilight zone, mental illness, scary, terror, blood, death, madness, nightmare, horror author, eerie


----------



## traceya

Caught up again


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

All caught up again.  This really is easier if I do it every day.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread Ashley. I tagged your book,

No one expects you to go through this entire thread. It's much too large for that to be practical now. Just go back 6 pages and tag forward from there. You'll soon tag all of the active taggers that way.


----------



## Edward W. Robertson

Caught up once again.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged today:

Andrew Ashling -- new one (congrats!)
T Marchini -- x2
Gretchen Galway
Ashley Girardi


----------



## Rhynedahll

ashleygirardi said:


> I'm working my way slowly through the list, should be done in about a month
> 
> I would love tags back at: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004U7EUN2
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome to the thread! Glad you could join us!

I've tagged your book.


----------



## Val2

Hi there
I just tagged your book and would appreciate if you would tag mine. You can use the tags I have.
Many thanks.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Tmarchini
ashleygirardi

Caught up again, and thanks for the tags. Greatly appreciated. 

If you haven't done so already, please tag my new one: Just Don't Mess With Us: Family Matters


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Good morning,

Got Andrew's new one and all the authors that are new to me.

I've a new short story of my own up. Everything's listed below. Cheers!

ed: ignore the new one for now, please. I'm now paranoid about making it even clearer that it's a short story and have changed the title to reflect that.

Pale Queen's Courtyard - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XTTVCC
fantasy fiction, historical fantasy, sword and sorcery, kindle, kindleboards authors, fiction, mesopotamia, fantasy

Stone Canary's Song - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004TADRLQ
short story, historical fantasy, literary fantasy, mesopotamia, fiction, fantasy


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Chris - The Chemist
Marta - How to Be a Better Restaurant Customer
Carolco - Hitchiker, Intoxication
Andrew - Just Don't Mess With Us
Tracy - Effie at the Wedding, Pub Speak
Ashley - Wayward
Megan - My Name Is Cuddly Cat

Thanks for the tags. Have a nice day.


----------



## J. Carson Black

Caught up again.

Val2, I cannot resist a Cuddly Cat.


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up, got the new ones--"Cuddly Cat" was new for me. How'd I miss that?


----------



## 41419

Hi all,

Can I play?

How far should I go back to start tagging (please don't say the start!)?

I only have one, a short story (too new for a siggy): http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI01Y

It has no tags yet, but you could just cut and paste this list - literary fiction, short stories, short story, literary, quirky, offbeat, creepy

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Maud Muller

All caught up again. Dave, there are no tags showing up for your short story. You need to create some.

Please tag my two Kindle books in the signature line and here is the link for the print version of The Neocon Conspiracy. It's suffering from a serious tag deficency.

http://www.amazon.com/Neocon-Conspiracy-Maud-Muller/dp/1461029244/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1304516942&sr=1-1

Hopefully, I'll get it in my signature line too, but I'm afraid to mess with it since it took so long to get it the way it is now.


----------



## aaronpolson

I've tagged those I could (couldn't find tags on Dave's). Thanks for the tags in return!


----------



## 41419

Eileen - just tagged your three.

Don't know why my tags aren't showing up. I did it this morning, and again just now.

Is it because it is new? Does it need a minimum number before they show up?

How far should I go back now to tag everyone?

Dave


----------



## Marian Allen

Eileen, I just added the tags for your print book. Already tagged the other two. 

Dave, just go back six pages to get all the regulars and work your way forward. Give us a list of the tags you prefer, and we'll cut and paste them into your pages. Like this:

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA


----------



## 41419

Marian,

Thanks for the explanation, I can be a bit noob-y sometimes.

I'll go back now and get my tag on.

My info is below,

Dave

TAG INFO:

Dave's "If You Go Into The Woods" tags
*Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI01Y*
Short Story, Short Stories, Literary Fiction, Literary, Quirky, Offbeat, Weird, Twilight Zone, Creepy, David Gaughran, If You Go Into The Woods


----------



## 41419

Woah!

All caught up from Page 576!

What an interesting, diverse, and prolific bunch.

Fascinating to see all the different tagging strategies, I wonder which are the most effective.

My book is new, so tags aren't appearing yet, put here's the list so you can cut and paste:

Link: *http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI01Y*
Short Story, Short Stories, Literary Fiction, Literary, Quirky, Offbeat, Weird, Twilight Zone, Creepy, David Gaughran, If You Go Into The Woods

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Amyshojai

Dave, got your book tagged.


----------



## 41419

Thanks Amy - they are appearing now


----------



## Dawn Judd

All caught up.


----------



## ThompsonWrites

Tagatron! You all have been great. It's amazon (get it) how a few tags can go along way. Cheers to you.

http://www.amazon.com/Elephant-Room-Robb-Thompson/dp/B004Y18F30/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1304526039&sr=1-1
character, ethics, leadership development, leadership training

High five and a hug.


----------



## Dawn Judd

I love that cover!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Middle of the day catch up:

Robb Thompson

David Gaughran


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up...

Any new taggers welcome!

http://www.amazon.com/Second-Chances-Are-ebook/dp/B004WTUHTE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1304529546&sr=8-1


----------



## D.M. Trink

Wow-this tagging thread is getting huge!
I'm working my way backwards--so I tagged today:

Tess
Rhynedahll--any that I hadn't got before
Dawn's--I can't believe I hadn't tagged yours before!
Thompson 
Dave 
Marian

Any tags for mine are appreciated!
Thanks!
Delyse


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Dawn Judd

D.M. Trink said:


> Dawn's--I can't believe I hadn't tagged yours before!
> Delyse


LOL. Apparently I hadn't tagged yours either, so we're even. They're on there now!!


----------



## D.M. Trink

Thanks Dawn!
Got your new one Gertie--Congrats!


----------



## Rhynedahll

D.M. Trink said:


> Thanks Dawn!
> Got your new one Gertie--Congrats!


Your Crimson Eyed Dragon was new to me or I missed it before! Got it now.


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged--
TracyM
AshleyG
DavidG
EileenM
RobbT

Welcome to all the new taggers.  Thanks for the tags back & please downvote "humor" for Decades.
all caught up


----------



## RachelAstor

All caught up again - thanks so much for the tags!


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up again!


----------



## Katy

Hi Everyone!
I'm new. I went back six pages and tagged everything I could find. Whew! 
I'd totally appreciate tags back. THANKS!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Katy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I'm new. I went back six pages and tagged everything I could find. Whew!
> I'd totally appreciate tags back. THANKS!


Done!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

Welcome new authors. I tagged your books.

Here's a link to my Amazon author page where you can easily locate all my books.

http://www.amazon.com/Ricky-Sides/e/B002P9SO48/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## aaronpolson

I've caught up again and added:



to my list if everyone would be so kind as to tag it. Thanks!


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged today:

David Gaughran

Robb Thompson

DM Trink - now also - Wrapped in A Rainbow

Katy Hanna

Ty Hutchinson

Ashley Girardi

Andrew Ashling - new one (others tagged previously)

Tracy Marchini

Annie Bellet - now also Winter's Bite

Thank you for tagging my books in return.  I appreciate it.  Thank you to all who have already tagged my books.

Karen


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your new on, Aaron. Congrats and good luck.


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught. Glad to see Amazon isn't glitching as much today.


----------



## Russell Brooks

All caught up.


----------



## Marian Allen

All caught up! Welcome to all new taggers and new books. Some wonderful covers!

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA


----------



## wildwitchof

All caught up!

I know there's a separate UK thread, but if you happen to feel extra clicky today and have a UK account, I'd be thrilled for some English tags. I just sold my third book over there and I can feel a snowball forming, lol.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Sharon Austin

Hi everyone,

I'm caught up again. 

Welcome new authors. Nice to meet you. I tagged your book/s.

Thanks for tagging mine.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Cheri Schmidt said:


> I've just launched a new book called Fair Maiden. I would love it if some of you would tag it. Thanks!!


Tagged! Congratulations!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got Cheri Schmidt's books, and all caught up.


----------



## William L.K.

All caught up!

Welcome to the newbies and thanks for the returning tags!


----------



## SidneyW

Got


Cheri Schmidt
Talia Jager
Tara Shuler-Storm
Doomed Muse
William BK.
E.J. Stevens
JD Rhoades
firebird12
Cameron Baylor
Tiphanie Thomas


----------



## 41419

All caught up again and feeling the tag love.


----------



## Tess St John

I am caught up.

I appreciate any tags...just click on my cover below! Thanks!


----------



## 40977

All caught up!  Thanks for the tags everyone!

(David-- love the cover for IF YOU GO INTO THE WOODS)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Glad to see newcomers.


----------



## ashleygirardi

Caught up!


----------



## JRTomlin

Welcome to the newcomers.

All caught up and thanks for the tags.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Tagged:

Marcin Wrona
dgaughran
Thompson Writes
D.M. Trink
Katy
aaronpolson
Cheri Schmidt

Welcome new taggers! I'd appreciate any tags bck on: http://www.amazon.com/Accomplished-in-Murder-ebook/dp/B004SUOZTA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1304557670&sr=8-1

Thanks!


----------



## William BK.

Got these:
Dan Dawkins
Chris Blewitt
Marta Daniels
Annie Bellet (new one)
Tim Kizer
Timothy Craig Everhart (pb)
Andrew Ashling (new one)
Tracy Marchini
Talia Jager
Megan Sara Jones
David Gaughran
Robb Thompson
Delyse Rodrigues-Trink
Katherine Amt Hanna
Cheri Schmidt (new one)

All caught up!
Thanks for the tags back from anyone new.


----------



## eddvoss

Caught up.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Hitchhiker
Tmerchini x 2
Monsters Among Us
Wayward
Into the Woods
Elephant
Breakdown
Fair Maiden

Plenty of tags on my Kindle edition, but the paperback could use some attention, thanks!


----------



## sakmyster

Got caught up again!  But a little help - does anyone know why the 'short-cut' method of 'tt'/highlight words and drag the selection up isn't working?  Or more like, it's working about 10% of the time.  Mostly it just pastes a 'javascript' entry and doesn't drag all the tags.  Used to work all the time.  Maybe it's just me...?

Thanks!


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

All caught up with tagging and clicking "like"!

Also, welcome to the newcomers!  I guess I can say that now, since I've been around for more than 30 pages.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

dgaughran -- Welcome
ThompsonWrites
Katy
Cheri Schmidt

Caught up again, and thanks for the tags. It's greatly appreciated. 

If you haven't done so already, please tag my new one: Just Don't Mess With Us: Family Matters


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up once again . . . for the next minute or two.


----------



## Mehryinett

JR Tomlin
David Gaughran
Dawn Judd
Robb Thompson
Katherine Amt Hanna
William L K
Sidney Williams
Tracey Alley
M G Scarsbrook
Marcin Wrona
W. Brondt Kamffer


----------



## Rhynedahll

Still caught this morning.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tags for this morning:

Val2 -- x4
Marcin Wrona
Dgaughran
Eileen Muller
ThompsonWrites
Katy
Aaron Polson
Cheri Schmidt

----------------------

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## athanos

*ATU!! ATU!! ATU!!*
Reposting my info to stay current:

Ok without further adieu my tags are: 
antichrist, apocalypse, armageddon, 
dark fantasy, horror, illuminati, lucifer, new world order, occult, paranormal, 
prophecy, supernatural, templar, 2012, satan, end of world

My books are:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004QOA768
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004TSIV0U
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004TSCH2I
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ULWSAK 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004V51D24
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W3FX76
I know they're in my signature, but this way there's NO confusion.

Thanks everybody for returning the tagging favor.


----------



## 41419

All caught up again!


----------



## liam.judge

Been gone a while, had a faulty laptop. But i tagged everyone requesting tags in the last 6 pages.


----------



## Marcin Wrona

All caught up.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

Caught up again.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

David - If You Go Into the Woods
Robb - The Elephant in the Room
Katy - Breakdown
Aaron - Monsters Among Us
Cheri - Fair Maiden

Have a nice day.


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up!


----------



## Marian Allen

Still caught up this morning. Thanks for all the tags. 

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Still caught up.


----------



## Tess St John

Love catching up!!


----------



## J. Carson Black

Caught up:

Cheri and Katy, got your new ones
Dgaughran
Robb
D.M. Trink X2
Aaron - _another_ one? Wow! Got it!


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up again--thanks for the tags, and welcome to all the new authors!


----------



## Katy

I'm all caught up. Hey, this goes quick if you do it every day! 
Thanks for all the tags!


----------



## Ed_ODell

Caught up to page 580. Damned slow internet! I'll get to the rest this evening.

Welcome to all new authors. Much success to each of you!


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged--

KHanna
Aaron's new one Congratulations!
CheriS new one Congratulations!

I'd appreciate downvotes for "humor" for Decades.
Other than that, thanks for the tags back & welcome to the new taggers.
All caught up.


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up! 
Hello to all newbies.
I've just realised I joined when the thread was around page 546 - I dont think I want to know how much of my life I've spent at this thread! 
Thanks for the return tags, everyone.

US link:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up again. I'd missed your reaper book, Ed, but I've tagged it now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sakmyster said:


> Got caught up again! But a little help - does anyone know why the 'short-cut' method of 'tt'/highlight words and drag the selection up isn't working? Or more like, it's working about 10% of the time. Mostly it just pastes a 'javascript' entry and doesn't drag all the tags. Used to work all the time. Maybe it's just me...?
> 
> Thanks!


For now, do tt and click each word under the box and it will appear in the box. Not the best method but even the US system gets quirky some time.


----------



## E.J. Stevens

Congrats on all of the new releases!
(Andrew Ashling, I adore your new cover).

All caught up. 

Thanks for the tags!
xx,
E.J.
From the Shadows
Shadows of Myth and Legend
She Smells the Dead (Spirit Guide #1)
Spirit Storm (Spirit Guide #2)


----------



## A K Smith

All caught up including the new folks and new releases.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

Hi all,

I've got a new release that could do with some tagging love.

Cryoskip's Footprints - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004ZGB1TO
Tags - fallout,post-apocalyptic,nuclear war,apocolypse,apocalypse,wasteland,atomic,short story,novelette,post-apocalyptic fiction,after the fall,post-apocalypse,apocalyptic fiction,adventure,action adventure

Cheers,
Jason


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up.


----------



## Talia Jager

All caught up!


----------



## Jowitch21

Hello everyone 

I am back to do some tagging. I have also heard that ticking the like button & the helpful button on a good review helps too so have began doing this. If nothing else the like button only allows you to do it once so great way of knowing I have tagged there at least the once,

Happy tagging


----------



## David N. Alderman

Caught up for the evening.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up again...would appreciate the tags if you haven't already tagged me (see siggy)...and thanks to everyone who has!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Jason G. Anderson: new one - congrats

E.J. Stevens: thanks 

All caught up again.

If you haven't done so already, please tag my new one:* Just Don't Mess With Us: Family Matters*


----------



## Rhynedahll

Does anyone know what happened to the short stories and short story tag?

It seems like a bunch of tag items, including mine, were zeroed.

When I bring up the Short Story and Short Stories, there are only 121 and 78 items respectively, where there used to be thousands.

In any event, will everyone please go back and tag Not Your Typical and La Causalite with both?

Thanks a ton!

Edit: Still investigating. It may just be a glitch. Sometimes the old numbers show up on the Narrow by tags box, sometimes not.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up!

Ed O' Dell
Jason G. Anderson


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Caught up. Tagged new ones by Aaron Polson and Jason G. Anderson, and the two by Ed O'Dell.

Got a new one for you:

#baphomet - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YXLIJQ
urban fantasy, suburban fantasy, supernatural, demons, twitter, short story, kindle, kindleboards authors


----------



## Rhynedahll

Marcin Wrona said:


> Caught up. Tagged new ones by Aaron Polson and Jason G. Anderson, and the two by Ed O'Dell.
> 
> Got a new one for you:
> 
> #baphomet - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YXLIJQ
> urban fantasy, suburban fantasy, supernatural, demons, twitter, short story, kindle, kindleboards authors


Tagged


----------



## J. Carson Black

I tag every morning, first thing.  I get my cup of coffee, push the cat off my chair, and this (usually) is the first place I come to. (Okay, the second place----I have to check my numbers!) 

There's something grounding about doing this.  People are going out of their way to help me. And I'm helping them.  

It feels like a prayer.

Edward O'Dell X2
Jason G. Anderson
Rhynedahll X2
Marcin's new one


----------



## Ricky Sides

Rhynedahll said:


> Does anyone know what happened to the short stories and short story tag?
> 
> It seems like a bunch of tag items, including mine, were zeroed.
> 
> When I bring up the Short Story and Short Stories, there are only 121 and 78 items respectively, where there used to be thousands.
> 
> In any event, will everyone please go back and tag Not Your Typical and La Causalite with both?
> 
> Thanks a ton!
> 
> Edit: Still investigating. It may just be a glitch. Sometimes the old numbers show up on the Narrow by tags box, sometimes not.


Hi there,

I checked both books. When I did so I found the tags checked for me, but I saw the count was 1. My short story collection Adventures in Reading has the same issue.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B002ZCY9KI/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maybe it's related to Amazon's recent introduction of Kindle Shorts.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Hi all, I just published my first novella yesterday, so I'm new to this tagging thing. Is there a shortcut to jump to page 386 to access the list of books to be tagged, or do I have to just keep hitting the previous page button until I get there?

This is my novella, Spouse Hunting. If anyone is willing, here are some tags:

contemporary romance, heartwarming, romantic comedy, novella, kindleboard authors, weddings

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004Z1DA4S

Looking forward to joining the tag team. You guys are all so nice and supportive. I might not have give this whole thing a shot if I hadn't found this board. (I was nervous, on the fence.) Thanks so much! Lisa


----------



## J. Carson Black

Gotcha, Lisa. I was the first one there, so I'm not sure if they took or not.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Thanks!  yay, my first.  Is there a way to check your tags?


----------



## Ricky Sides

Lisa Scott said:


> Hi all, I just published my first novella yesterday, so I'm new to this tagging thing. Is there a shortcut to jump to page 386 to access the list of books to be tagged, or do I have to just keep hitting the previous page button until I get there?
> 
> This is my novella, Spouse Hunting. If anyone is willing, here are some tags:
> 
> contemporary romance, heartwarming, romantic comedy, novella, kindleboard authors, weddings
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004Z1DA4S
> 
> Looking forward to joining the tag team. You guys are all so nice and supportive. I might not have give this whole thing a shot if I hadn't found this board. (I was nervous, on the fence.) Thanks so much! Lisa


Tagged. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## ashleygirardi

Lisa Scott said:


> Hi all, I just published my first novella yesterday, so I'm new to this tagging thing. Is there a shortcut to jump to page 386 to access the list of books to be tagged, or do I have to just keep hitting the previous page button until I get there?
> 
> This is my novella, Spouse Hunting. If anyone is willing, here are some tags:
> 
> contemporary romance, heartwarming, romantic comedy, novella, kindleboard authors, weddings
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004Z1DA4S
> 
> Looking forward to joining the tag team. You guys are all so nice and supportive. I might not have give this whole thing a shot if I hadn't found this board. (I was nervous, on the fence.) Thanks so much! Lisa


Got you tagged.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Caught up again.

Tagged: 

Jason G. Anderson
Marcin Wrona
Lisa Scott


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Ed O' Dell (latest book)
Jason G. Anderson (latest book)
Jowitch21 (latest book)
Marcin Wrona (latest book)
Lisa Scott (i tagged your book, you asked if there's a way to check tags, if you scroll down on your product page you'll see how many you have)


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

All caught up.

Thanks for all the tags on my new release guys


----------



## Gina Black

I've been pubbed since January and am just realizing I should also think about tags!

Here is my URL for THE RAVEN'S REVENGE:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004HKIIU8/

Thanks so much! I will begin tagging as well.

EDITED TO ADD: I have just discovered there's a link that says "agree with these tags" ... clicking that seems to be the best thing?

EDITED AGAIN: Please down vote "kindle freebie" because it isn't one. Right now it's a -2 but someone must have tagged it because it was -3 before. Thanks!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

Lisa Scott said:


> Hi all, I just published my first novella yesterday, so I'm new to this tagging thing. Is there a shortcut to jump to page 386 to access the list of books to be tagged, or do I have to just keep hitting the previous page button until I get there?


Hi Lisa - in case you haven't seen it yet, the current suggestion these days is to just tag the books from authors in the last six pages of the thread (and then tag any new people as they come in). That way you get all the people who are still actively tagging.


----------



## Lisa Scott

thanks for the tags and thanks for the guidelines Jason, I was going off the directions on page 1.  I'll get to work on the last 6 pages.


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up again -- congrats those with new books listed.  

My links are below. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Ruth Harris

liked & tagged--

Jason A new onw
Rhynedahl  x2
Lisa Scott
Ricky Sides -- your tags were checked
Gina Black

Welcome to the new taggers & congratulations on the new books. Thanks for the tags back & please downvote "humor" for Decades. 
All caught up


----------



## Tess St John

Carson, I agree, I love coming here each morning and evening!

Got the newbies!

Mine is in my siggy!


----------



## Lisa Scott

Thanks everyone.  I just tagged and bunch, and will get some more later.  Carson, it does feel like sending a little bit of good karma out into the world.  And thanks to the folks who added some helpful new tags to mine that I didn't think of.


----------



## Talia Jager

Caught up this morning. 
For newbies, here are mine:

http://www.amazon.com/Damaged-Natalies-Story-ebook/dp/B003X4M6R0
young adult, teen violence, abusive relationships, dating violence, damaged, young adult drama, teen drama, teen abuse, kindle, young adult romance, first love, abuse, teen

http://www.amazon.com/Teagans-Story-Battle-Epilepsy-ebook/dp/B004OA6K4M
young adult, teen, epilepsy, young adult drama, teen drama, friendship, first love, seizures, teen epilepsy

I also need some downvoting if anyone is up for it. I think someone on the Amazon list messed up. They put Damaged's tags on Teagan's Story. If anyone could downvote teen abuse, teen alcoholism, teen pregnancy, teen violence I would really appreciate it!

Thanks!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Catching up mid-morning:


Welcome to the new folks!

Lisa Scott x1
Gina Black x1


On the SS tag issue, it still seems messed up. Ricky Sides' book shows my tag, but only mine to me.

Either they are still there just broken or as he said being deleted for some reason.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## 40977

All caught up!


----------



## julie sellers

I LOVE some help tagging and WILL tag in return. There are plenty of tags to choose from already there, but feel free to suggest good ones I might have missed.

THanks!

Julie

http://www.amazon.com/Coming-Home-Whitetail-Minnesota-ebook/dp/B004U2TFCS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1303761091&sr=8-1


----------



## Marian Allen

Caught up! New guys, just go back about 6 pages to find all the regulars. 

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA


----------



## Talia Jager

Caught up.


----------



## Selene Coulter

Slightly belatedly, but caught up!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags 

have caught up with

Lisa Scott
Talia Jager x 2
Tmarchini
Julie Sellers
Selene Coulter

Leon/canary eggs http://amzn.to/eAeOMg


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

Clicking "agree with these tags" doesn't do anything. The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Katy

All caught up for today. Thanks for all the tags!


----------



## Talia Jager

My new one just went up on Amazon. I added the tags, but here they are:

http://www.amazon.com/If-I-Die-Young-ebook/dp/B004ZLD0P2/

young adult, teen, young adult drama, teen drama, heart transplant, heart surgery, friendship, love, young adult love, teen love, drama, dying young, young adult fiction, fiction, YA


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged.   Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caught up!


----------



## Ruth Harris

TaliaJ--tags you wanted downvoted are gone + liked & tagged new one
Julie Sellers--liked & tagged

Welcome to the new taggers & Congratulations on the new releases. Thanks for the tags back & please downvote "humor" on Decades.
All Caught Up.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Reluctant Reaper
Cryoskip's Footprints
Spouse Hunting
Raven's Revenge
If I Die Young
Coming Home


----------



## Todd Young

Okay, I'd like to give this a try.  Could you please tag the book in my signature with the tags it already has (and any you think up), and I'll spend the day tagging everyone else.

Thanks,
Todd


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up. Tagged and down voted as requested.


----------



## Todd Young

Is it not possible to tag a book once it has too many tags? I think I'll start at the end of this thread and work my way backwards.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up again.   Welcome to the thread Todd. We suggest you just go back 6 pages and tag forward from there. You'll soon tag all the active taggers.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Todd Young said:


> Is it not possible to tag a book once it has too many tags? I think I'll start at the end of this thread and work my way backwards.


Got you tagged.

We suggest you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch all the active taggers.


----------



## Todd Young

Thanks Ricky and Margaret. I just realized I wasn't signed into Amazon which is why it wasn't letting me tag.


----------



## JRTomlin

Welcome to the newbies. Already had your new one, Margeret, but I meant to mention that has a really interesting variety of stories in it. 

All caught up. Thanks for the tags!

Have a nice Friday evening.


----------



## Remi Michaud

Er...Being a newbie yet, I have to ask a stupid question (and please, I'm begging you to try to contain your astonished laughter): What is tagging? What does it do?


----------



## T. K. Bloom

When you add tags to your book, for example "mystery" or "young adult," etc, it helps boost your visibility in searches. And when others tag you, your book moves up the list of books with any given tag. So if you have a YA novel and 156 people tag "YA" for you, then your book would come up earlier in the search listing than a book that isn't tagged. Hope that helps 

Also, caught up!


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged your book Remi. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Remi Michaud

Ah. I think I see. But...I'm sorry; this may sound a little negative, but I'm not trying to be. I'm just trying to understand. If everyone tags everyone, will that actually help their rankings? Say, if one author gets a tag and moves up one spot, great, right? But what if every author gets one tag? Won't they ALL move up one spot, thereby negating everyone's tags? 
I know, it sounds stupid. I just really want to better understand Amazon and the whole selling experience.
Thanks for the help in advance.

_edit:_ Thanks Ricky.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hello all!

Caught up this evening with:

Julie Sellars x1
Talia Jager x1
Todd Young x1
Remi Michaud


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JRTomlin said:


> Welcome to the newbies. Already had your new one, Margeret, but I meant to mention that has a really interesting variety of stories in it.
> 
> All caught up. Thanks for the tags!
> 
> Have a nice Friday evening.


Thanks. I wanted to offer a good variety. It's not "something for everyone," but readers should enjoy at least one or two of them.



Remi Michaud said:


> Ah. I think I see. But...I'm sorry; this may sound a little negative, but I'm not trying to be. I'm just trying to understand. If everyone tags everyone, will that actually help their rankings? Say, if one author gets a tag and moves up one spot, great, right? But what if every author gets one tag? Won't they ALL move up one spot, thereby negating everyone's tags?
> I know, it sounds stupid. I just really want to better understand Amazon and the whole selling experience.
> Thanks for the help in advance.
> 
> _edit:_ Thanks Ricky.


Out of the 2500+ books I've tagged, I've only tagged 58 as historical romance, which is my genre. There will be some competition but it is minimal. You should choose genre tags, sub genre tags and descriptive tags. All of that helps readers narrow searches by choosing more than one category to search by.

Trying to understand Amazon's algorithms will only give you a headache. 

When you begin to tag, it's best to go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch all the active taggers.

I'm off to tag you now.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Remi Michaud said:


> Ah. I think I see. But...I'm sorry; this may sound a little negative, but I'm not trying to be. I'm just trying to understand. If everyone tags everyone, will that actually help their rankings? Say, if one author gets a tag and moves up one spot, great, right? But what if every author gets one tag? Won't they ALL move up one spot, thereby negating everyone's tags?
> I know, it sounds stupid. I just really want to better understand Amazon and the whole selling experience.
> Thanks for the help in advance.
> 
> _edit:_ Thanks Ricky.


These may be unpopular views, but:

I believe that only consistent, obsessive taggers benefit from tag exchanges. I only know of two provable circumstances in which tagging shows a tangible effect and both of these require the item to be at the top of the list, or "above the fold", as someone has said.

There are many speculated benefits to tagging, but these must all be considered only as theories, as no one has demonstrated evidence to prove them.

I do not believe that there is any concrete evidence that tagging helps in searches. My unscientific experiments show that you must include a genre specific term in your title to affect searches. Others may have had a different experience though.

With no wish to be critical, it seems clear that those who drive-by tag, infrequently tag, or tag only when they have something new will never be able to amass enough tags to reach the top of the list. In effect, these contributors are only subsidizing the dedicated taggers. Though I shudder to say it, I might characterize tagging for the undedicated tagger as a Ponzi scheme.

And the corollary: only those who tag constantly can catch enough tags from the above taggers to gain the hundreds of tags necessary to reach the top of their lists. If a tagger is only passing through, you have to be online constantly to catch him or her.

Also, as you have stated, the top of the lists for popular tags, "fantasy" for instance, are moving targets and your rate of gain must exceed that of the top rankers in order to gain ground.

However, it seems relatively easy to move up into the upper echelons of the lists (pages below the first), as it appears to me that most Amazon customers do not tag or pay attention to tags. There are literally millions of customers but only a few thousand tags for the blockbuster books. The top book (a Harry Potter book) in the Fantasy tag community has 995 tags but book #20 has only 273 tags.

Some general tags are dominated by mainstream giants and might never be conquered by indies: Fantasy is top heavy with Harry Potter, as one would expect and the fans of these books seem to have taken tagging to heart.

If your tag categories are unpopular or uncommon, then it is much easier to gain ground, as there is less competition. This might apply to sub-sub-genre tags and unique tags.

Many bestseller books have few tags and tags seem to have no effect whatsoever on popular mainstream books.

You might ask why I tag with the above opinions. My answer is simply that it can't hurt.


----------



## Remi Michaud

I understand now! So, if someone was interested in a book with, say, blademasters, then they can click on a blademaster tag and see all the books tagged blademaster in order of how many blademaster tags each book has?
Sound about right? So then it totally depends on whether or not the public searches by tags.
Well, as you say, Rhynedahll, it can't hurt. It might take me a while to get through all these pages but I'll work on it.
If I can help a fellow writer, then it sounds good to me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Remi Michaud said:


> I understand now! So, if someone was interested in a book with, say, blademasters, then they can click on a blademaster tag and see all the books tagged blademaster in order of how many blademaster tags each book has?
> Sound about right? So then it totally depends on whether or not the public searches by tags.
> Well, as you say, Rhynedahll, it can't hurt. It might take me a while to get through all these pages but I'll work on it.
> If I can help a fellow writer, then it sounds good to me.


Just go back six pages and tag forward from there. That way you'll catch all the active taggers.

If someone goes to the Amazon fantasy forum they'll find books tagged with fantasy under products.

http://www.amazon.com/tag/fantasy/products/ref=HASH%280xcb38e5ec%29?_encoding=UTF8&sort=fresh&page=0

Please note that Amazon has changed the way readers view the tagged products. The default is now "recently popular" so that puts those books toward the top of the list. Readers can also sort by popularity, newly added and recently tagged. That makes it a fairer system for newcomers.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Remi Michaud said:


> I understand now! So, if someone was interested in a book with, say, blademasters, then they can click on a blademaster tag and see all the books tagged blademaster in order of how many blademaster tags each book has?


Exactly.



> Sound about right? So then it totally depends on whether or not the public searches by tags.
> Well, as you say, Rhynedahll, it can't hurt. It might take me a while to get through all these pages but I'll work on it.
> If I can help a fellow writer, then it sounds good to me.


Welcome to the club!


----------



## eddvoss

Caught up again...


----------



## Todd Young

Okay, I've tagged the last six or seven pages and it wasn't fun, but I can see the benefit in it.  I'll visit the thread each morning and catch up on any newcomers.

I must say I found Jowitch21's suggestion of "liking" the books helpful, as I was able to see (at the top of the page) if I had already tagged a book.


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

All caught up tagging and clicking "like."  Thanks in advance for returning the favor!


----------



## Talia Jager

All caught up. 
Thanks for all the help tagging and downvoting!


----------



## Marcin Wrona

All caught up. Got everyone that was new to me: 

Remi Michaud
Lisa Scott
Gina Black
Todd Young
Talia Jager - a new one I hadn't seen, and some downvoting

Have a great weekend, everyone.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Well, all caught up again.



Rhynedahll said:


> Does anyone know what happened to the short stories and short story tag?
> 
> It seems like a bunch of tag items, including mine, were zeroed.
> 
> When I bring up the Short Story and Short Stories, there are only 121 and 78 items respectively, where there used to be thousands.
> 
> In any event, will everyone please go back and tag Not Your Typical and La Causalite with both?
> 
> Thanks a ton!
> 
> Edit: Still investigating. It may just be a glitch. Sometimes the old numbers show up on the Narrow by tags box, sometimes not.


I looked it up and I have them ticked, but showing as only 1 tag (mine).


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Lisa Scott
Gina Black
julie sellers
Talia Jager: new one
Doomed Muse: new one
Todd Young
Remi Michaud

Caught up.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Still caught up this morning!


----------



## J. Carson Black

Caught up!

Regarding boosting the competition, as Rhynedahll said, the effect is probably minimal and hard to decipher. I do it because we've become a community and trying to help one another in even the smallest way brings good things to everyone here.  I know I benefit from this. I don't see this as a competition.  There's enough room for everyone here to do well. 

Tagged:

Talia, tagged your new one. I'm going back to vote down the others. I've not had much success at doing that, but I'll give it a go.
Gina, Todd, Remi - welcome to the board!


----------



## Harry Shannon

What the ladies said. It can't hurt, and I like a community of people trying to help one another get into the game. I've been writing seriously for more than a decade, and other authors have been uniformly kind and supportive every step of the way. It's the Wild West out there right now, and we can all use friends


----------



## Grace Elliot

Tagged and liked = all caught up. 
Hello to the newbies, you may not realise it now, but its a strangely addictive pastime. Just to add my thoughts - I actually dont think it helps much - books that sell a lot more (LOL) than me, have much fewer tags..but hey...I'll try anything if it MIGHT help. 
Grace x

US link:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Ed - 363:Reluctant Reaper
Jason - Cryoskip's Footprints
Talia - If I Die Young
Marcin - #baphomet
Lisa - Spouse Hunting
Gina - The Raven's Revenge
Julie - Coming Home
Todd - Corrupted
Remi - The Path of the Sword

Rhynedahl - I checked and both of your short stories are showing my checks, but the count remains 1.

Ruth - I tried to tag Modern Women but there weren't any tags showing. I'll try again later.

Downvoted tags as requested.

Have a nice day and thanks!


----------



## vekelly1

Hi all,

links to my novel is listed below

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Dont-Te...
http://www.amazon.com/Dont-Tell-Your-Cou...

I'll start tagging now


----------



## Marian Allen

vekelly1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> links to my novel is listed below
> 
> http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Dont-Te...
> http://www.amazon.com/Dont-Tell-Your-Cou...
> 
> I'll start tagging now


Your links didn't work for me. Send 'em again and I'll try again. 

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged & liked--

ToddY
RemiM

Welcome to the new taggers & thanks for the tags back.  I've just put up my new one, MODERN WOMEN. Altho I put in tags when I uploaded (yesterday) they aren't showing. Not sure if it's just part of Amazons publishing process and they will in due time but someone (something?) added a few tags.  This AM I added tags to the page...but they don't have checkboxes.  So go know but I sure don't. Confusing.

Anyway, here are the tags I'd like:  women, humor, sexy, marriage, divorce, single, writer, editor, publishing, JFK, NYC, Dallas, Washington DC

Thanks so much for all the help.


----------



## Kimberly Spencer

I tagged everything on the last six pages, minus vekelly. What tags do you want us to use?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004VWX5DC

Tags: Dark Fantasy, Paranormal, faeries, Urban fantasy, teen, paranormal mystery, fairy tale, Arthurian legend, mythology, romance, fantasy, Kimberly Spencer

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread ladies.   I tagged your books.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi everyone!

Great day here, I hope everyone is having one as well where they are!

Tagged:

Kimberly Spencer

Veronica E. Kelly

Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.


----------



## jasonmtucker

Wow, I was away from tagging for a few days and BAM, I'm a million pages behind! I'll be working my way forward once again.

Tagged Today:

Annie Bellet x2
Aaron Polson x3
Edd Voss x3
J.L. McPherson
Tim Kizer x2
Timothy Craig Everhart
J.R. Tomlin
Tess St. John
D.A. Boulter
Jason G. Anderson
Marcin Wrona
Andrew Ashling
Tracy Marchini x2
Talia Jager
A.K. Smith
Ty Hutchinson
Athanasios x6
Gretchen Galway
Ashley Girardi
Megan Jones x2
David Gaughran


----------



## liam.judge

Caught up. TAGGED...

Gina Black
Talia Jager (i tagged "If I Die Young" and i voted down the unwanted tags on "Teagan's Story")
Tmarchini "Pub Speak"
julie sellers
Jan Hurst-Nicholson (latest book)
Ruth Harris (i voted down the "humor" tag on the "Decades" book)
Todd Young
Remi Michaud
vekelly1
Ruth Harris (latest book)
Kimberly Spencer


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Tagged:

Gina Black
Talia Jager
julie sellers
vekelly1
Kimberly Spencer

Welcome newcomers! My book is at: http://www.amazon.com/Accomplished-in-Murder-ebook/dp/B004SUOZTA Thanks!


----------



## Tess St John

I'm all caught up!

Welcome, newbies!

Mine is in my siggy, thanks.


----------



## stepartdesigns

I will be playing catch up on tagging.

My link is http://www.amazon.com/Trouble-South-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B004SUR600/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_2

I would appreciate everyone tagging my short story collection _Trouble Down South and Other Stories_.

Please tag my collection as short stories, African-American fiction, southern fiction, and historical fiction.

I appreciate it greatly.

Katrina


----------



## Ed_ODell

Caught up to this point. Thanks to all who have tagged my second book!

Welcome, new authors.


----------



## JRTomlin

Caught up again. Welcome to newcomers and congrats on new novels.

Tagged:
Jan Hurst-Nicholson - new novel
Todd Young
Remi Michaud
vekelly1
Ruth Harris - new novel
Kimberly Spencer

Thanks for the tags and have a great Mother's Day, weekend or celebration of political victory in Scotland.


----------



## William BK.

Tagged these today:
Talia Jager (If I Die Young)
JO Royston
Lisa Scott
Gina Black
Julie Sellers
Remi Michaud
Kimberly Spencer
Katrina Parker Williams
Todd Young
Veronica E. Kelly

Thanks for the tags back.


----------



## Ruth Harris

Welcome Kimberly & Katrina--tagged you.

Would love tags for my new one, Modern Women. Thanks much.
All caught up.


----------



## Kimberly Spencer

Ok I went back and tagged Veronica, Katrina, and Ruth's new one.


----------



## kahuna

Kimberly Spencer
Stepart designs
Ed Odell
Remi Michaud
Todd Young
Vekelly1
Lisa Scott
Tmarichini
julie sellers
ashley gerardi
Gina Black
dgaughran
Katy
carolco
cblewgolf

I went to the amazon page and tagged your tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me relationships, love, sexuality, romance, erotica, psychology, self help, spirituality, passion, erotic, sensual, lovers, and health.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Kimberly Spencer

kahuna said:


> Kimberly Spencer
> Stepart designs
> Ed Odell
> Remi Michaud
> Todd Young
> Vekelly1
> Lisa Scott
> Tmarichini
> julie sellers
> ashley gerardi
> Gina Black
> dgaughran
> Katy
> carolco
> cblewgolf
> 
> I went to the amazon page and tagged your tags.
> 
> This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.
> 
> If you have a moment, please tag for me relationships, love, sexuality, romance, erotica, psychology, self help, spirituality, passion, erotic, sensual, lovers, and health.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Kahuna


Tagged you!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Todd Young

Okay, I'm all caught up and have taggged Margaret and Ruth's new ones.  

Also got Jason M Tucker who wasn't in my last six pages yesterday.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged:

Katrina Parker Williams  Welcome to the thread!

Edd O'Dell, new one. Congratulations!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones, congrats! All caught up.


----------



## sakmyster

Lot of new ones, got all I could see! And Amy Shojai - great to see all your books out here (we chatted at Thrillerfest I believe, a couple years back - congrats!)

I also have a couple new ones I could use some tagging love on:

http://www.amazon.com/Twilight-Fifth-Sun-ebook/dp/B000FBF7RK/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Second-Coming-ebook/dp/B003YL4GPW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304810996&sr=1-1

Thanks!


----------



## Rhynedahll

sakmyster said:


> Lot of new ones, got all I could see! And Amy Shojai - great to see all your books out here (we chatted at Thrillerfest I believe, a couple years back - congrats!)
> 
> I also have a couple new ones I could use some tagging love on:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Twilight-Fifth-Sun-ebook/dp/B000FBF7RK/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Second-Coming-ebook/dp/B003YL4GPW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304810996&sr=1-1
> 
> Thanks!


Tagged! Congratulations!


----------



## Katy

I'm all caught up for today. Thanks for all the tags, everyone!


----------



## E.J. Stevens

Jason Anderson x1
Marcin Wrona x1
Lisa Scott x1
Gina Black x1 (and downvoted freebie tag)
Julie Sellers x1
Todd Young x1
Remi Michaud x1
Ruth Harris x1
Kimberly Spencer x1

All caught up!

Thanks for the tags. 
xx,
E.J.
From the Shadows
Shadows of Myth and Legend
She Smells the Dead (Spirit Guide #1)
Spirit Storm (Spirit Guide #2)


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

All caught up.


----------



## R. M. Reed

Hi, I haven't been here for a while. I have a new book, "Mama." I will tag other people, but I did this when the thread was thirty pages, I don't want to go back over 500. Let me know how far to go back. The book is at:

http://www.amazon.com/Mama-ebook/dp/B004ZG85SO/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304689956&sr=1-16


----------



## Gertie Kindle

R. Reed said:


> Hi, I haven't been here for a while. I have a new book, "Mama." I will tag other people, but I did this when the thread was thirty pages, I don't want to go back over 500. Let me know how far to go back. The book is at:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Mama-ebook/dp/B004ZG85SO/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304689956&sr=1-16


All caught up again.

Just go back six pages and tag forward from there. That goes for newcomers and returning members.


----------



## Talia Jager

All caught up.
Thank you all for your help tagging and downvoting. I appreciate it.


----------



## Rai Aren

Whew! All caught up  
Great to see all the new participants!

I always put the maximum # of tags on & tag multiple books/editions for our prolific scribes  

Thanks very much to everyone who has tagged me, it's most appreciated!

Cheers,

Rai


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

All caught up with tagging and "liking"!  Hope everyone's having a fabulous weekend.


----------



## Marcin Wrona

All caught up.


----------



## Rhynedahll

R. Reed said:


> Hi, I haven't been here for a while. I have a new book, "Mama." I will tag other people, but I did this when the thread was thirty pages, I don't want to go back over 500. Let me know how far to go back. The book is at:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Mama-ebook/dp/B004ZG85SO/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304689956&sr=1-16


Tagged.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me today:

Rhynedahll: added 'Short Story and Short Stories'. Could you let me know if they 'took'?

Marcin Wrona
vekelly1
Ruth Harris: new one
Kimberly Spencer
stepartdesigns
R. Reed: new one

All caught up.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Congratulations on the new releases folks.    I tagged your books, so now I'm caught up to this point.


----------



## J. Carson Black

Welcome, newcomers!  

Tagged:

Veronica
Ruth, your new one
Kimberly
Katrina


----------



## Marian Allen

Thanks for the tags, and Happy Mothers' Day! 

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA


----------



## Amyshojai

Happy Mother's day! Still caught up.


----------



## Remi Michaud

Good gravy, there's a lot of us! It's taking me forever!
Got a bunch done...will do more later.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Remi, just tagged yours--new to me.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Hi, so far I've tagged:  dgaughran, gretchen gallaway, marian allen, cheri schmidt, david n alderman

But here's a question.  Can I retag the same people more than once?  Or does amazon only count your tags once (did that make sense?)

You can click my book to tag me.  My novella is 3 days old and whimpering quietly in its crib, cold and alone.    Thanks!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

stepartdesigns
sakmyster (new books)
R. Reed


----------



## Ruth Harris

Tagged Robin M. Otherwise all caught up.


Would love tags for my new one, MODERN WOMEN.  Just click on cover in my sig.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your new one Ruth. Congratulations.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Corrupted
Path of Sword
Don't Tell
Modern Women
Shimmerspell
Uneasy Reading
Down South
Mama


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lisa Scott said:


> Hi, so far I've tagged: dgaughran, gretchen gallaway, marian allen, cheri schmidt, david n alderman
> 
> But here's a question. Can I retag the same people more than once? Or does amazon only count your tags once (did that make sense?)
> 
> You can click my book to tag me. My novella is 3 days old and whimpering quietly in its crib, cold and alone.  Thanks!


Sorry, only one to a customer. I had already tagged yours so I can't do it again.


----------



## JD Rhoades

Went back to page 579, the last time I was here, and caught up from there. Welcome new folks, and congrats to those with new books!


----------



## Harmonious

"Just go back six pages and tag forward from there. That goes for newcomers and returning members."

Ah great, thanks. Will do that first.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Tagged:

stepartdesigns
Ed_ODell
sakmyster
R. Reed

Welcome newcomers! My book is at: http://www.amazon.com/Accomplished-in-Murder-ebook/dp/B004SUOZTA Thanks!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Harmonious said:


> "Just go back six pages and tag forward from there. That goes for newcomers and returning members."
> 
> Ah great, thanks. Will do that first.


Tagged. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harmonious said:


> "Just go back six pages and tag forward from there. That goes for newcomers and returning members."
> 
> Ah great, thanks. Will do that first.


Got you tagged, Stephanie and welcome.

There's a stickied thread at the top of the writer's cafe with instructions on putting your book in your siggy.


----------



## Harmonious

Argh, why is my picture so big?


----------



## Harmonious

Thanks Gertie now trying to get this image reduced.


----------



## EGranfors

It's working!  My title showed up in "high school" and "coming of age"--thank you, fellow taggers.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harmonious said:


> Thanks Gertie now trying to get this image reduced.


There should be instructions in that same thread about reducing the size. We're only allowed to have 125 in our siggys.


----------



## Grace Elliot

And finally...last task of the day...catching up on all my tagging. 
Done! 
Welcome newbies.
Here are my links.

US link:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1


----------



## Harmonious

Try again..

Ten Good Reasons To Lie About Your Age (Romantic Comedy)



Tags: humor, widowhood, death, leonard cohen, life, music, romantic comedy, cheap kindle books, contemporary fiction, chick lit, humour, contemporary romance, literature, womens literary fiction, greece

Now I'll delete the other one.

Stephanie Zia


----------



## Sharon Austin

All caught up!

Hi newcomers. Nice to meet you. You've been tagged.

I've written sixty pages of a new mystery novel. Look forward to The End. 

Thanks, everyone, for tagging and like-ing me.  

Sharon


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi folks!

Caught up this afternoon with:

Ruth Harris, new one, congratulations!

Stephanie Zia, Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Andrew Ashling said:


> New for me today:
> 
> Rhynedahll: added 'Short Story and Short Stories'. Could you let me know if they 'took'?


No, all I can see is one tag, apparently my own. The tags "Short Story" and "Short Stories" seemed to have been swallowed by some unknown Amazonian vortex from which there is no escape.

As my SS collection had a couple of hundred tags and was consistently on top of the list in Recent Popular and Popularity this unexplained assassination of tags is somewhat disappointing.


----------



## kimandjenn

I know I will sound ignorant, but here goes... Please explain why tagging is so beneficial to authors and how it is done.
Thank you for allowing a newbie to ask such a simple question!


----------



## 40977

All caught up!  **Waves hello to new taggers**

Also have added my blog feed to the Kindle, and would very much appreciate tags there too!  (Sorry the picture is so large in the signature.  I am working on fixing that!)


----------



## Amyshojai

Got Harmonius and Ruth's new one.


----------



## Dawn Judd

Got all the new ones.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Afternoon!

Tagged:

Tracy Marchini, blog

Eileen Clemens Granfors, when I checked I had tagged your book. Not sure when I did, but it's tagged. Sorry if I neglected to mention it before.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.
> 
> We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.
> 
> The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.


kimandjenn:

Gertie's Post Pretty much sums it up.

Also tagged your book. You may wish to consider adding more tags.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up again.


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up!

Would appreciate any tags...the link is in my siggy!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caught up again.

Kimandjenn, Amazon customers can search by tag and then narrow the search. The more tags you have the higher you will be in the search.

If you go into the Amazon discussion forums for your genre, and then click on products, everything with that tag will show. You can sort by recently popular, popularity, recently tagged, and newly added.

You'll see mine here at #1 and #2.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/items-tagged-with?ie=UTF8&flatten=1&tag=historical%20romance&search=1#page=1:sort=relevant


----------



## JRTomlin

Caught up again. Welcome to the newcomers.

Hope everyone had a great Mother's Day.


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged--

StephanieZ
Kim&Jen but not many tags...add more?

Welcome to the new taggers and thanks for the tags bag. Thank you all for the tags on Modern Women, my new one. I appreciate your support.


----------



## JenniJames

Whew!

So, so many new people!

And congrats on the new books too!
Went back 6 pages!

Eeep. I've got a new one too.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Jenni, congrats on the new book! I didn't seen any tags yet, though.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Amyshojai said:


> Hi Jenni, congrats on the new book! I didn't seen any tags yet, though.


Likewise.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Amyshojai said:


> Hi Jenni, congrats on the new book! I didn't seen any tags yet, though.


Me, three.


----------



## E.J. Stevens

All caught up. 

Thanks for the tags!
xx,
E.J.
From the Shadows
Shadows of Myth and Legend
She Smells the Dead (Spirit Guide #1)
Spirit Storm (Spirit Guide #2)


----------



## Bailey Bristol

You will be my favorite person in the whole world for at LEAST today and half of tomorrow if you will bump my tags on Amazon.
*LOVE WILL FOLLOW*
by Bailey Bristol
...an American tale of love and peril
99 cents - has been hovering at the bottom of the top 100 Historical Romantic Suspense on Kindle last week

Thank you, you angels of E!


----------



## aaronpolson

Back in action and tagging after a busy Mother's Day. 

Thanks for the tags in return (my books are linked below).


----------



## Mehryinett

Lisa Scott
Jason G. Anderson, Lynn O'Dell
Gina Black
Talia Jager
Tracy Marchini
Julie Sellers
Annie Bellet
Todd Young
Remi Michaud
Harry Shannon
Stephanie Zia
Jennifer Dustow
and the new Aaron Polson

consider yourselves tagged


----------



## A K Smith

All caught up.  

I added tags to a couple of books based on description, if they did not have enough tags.

Also noticed a few where some tags had "click on a tag to add it" so please be careful to avoid this when copy/pasting the whole line of tags. 

For mine can you please promote the tag 'heart of gold' so I rise up higher in the list of many same-titled books?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.


----------



## Kimberly Spencer

All caught up.


----------



## Harmonious

Thanks Mehry, going in to do some more now & will doublecheck yours are tagged.

Stephanie

Ten Good Reasons To Lie About Your Age (Romantic Comedy)

So impressed with this system, my novel is now top of the Leonard Cohen search pages.


----------



## Harmonious

Thank you Rhynedahll, Ruth and - Margaret, great, I think I've done it!


----------



## Harmonious

Yess! Thank you... a bit more tagging before breakfast now.


----------



## Harmonious

Thanks too Amyshojai & Dawn. Finished tagging for now.

Am I right in thinking the far right book in the signature is the latest? I started out doing the far left until somebody pointed out their new one.

Also, I have just worked out how to get the UK version of my novel link, any likes tags greatly appreciated

fiction, chick lit, relationships, funny, contemporary fiction, contemporary romance, romantic comedy, cheap kindle books, humour, literary fiction, womens literary fiction, literature, contemporary, comedy, widowhood

TGR UK
Ten Good Reasons To Lie About Your Age (Romantic Comedy)

Stephanie


----------



## Todd Young

All caught up. Tagged (and liked):

David Sakmyster
E.J. Stevens
Robin Morris
J.D. Rhoades
Stephanie Zia
Eileen Clemens Granfors
Grace Elliot
Jennifer Dustow & Kimberly Miyasaki Lee
Jenni James
AJ Cole & Jenni James
Bailey Bristol

Could people please tag Corrupted at US and UK. UK needs some tags: gay fiction, gay erotica, m m romance, m m erotica, coming out, young love - and any others you can think up.

http://www.amazon.com/Corrupted-ebook/dp/B004E9UA80/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1304928263&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Corrupted/dp/B004E9UA80/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1304928317&sr=8-12

Thanks.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi folks!

Caught up this morning with:

Jenni James, now has tags for me
Baily Bristol, welcome to the thread!
Stephanie Zia, two books in you sig that are new to me since my last pass by your books


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Caught up. New to me:

Stephanie Zia
egranfors
kimandjenn
Jenni James - new one
Bailey Bristol


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Harmonious
kimandjenn
Tess St John
JenniJames: new one (I saw the tags all right)
Bailey Bristol

... and caught up.

If you haven't done so already, please tag my new one:* Just Don't Mess With Us: Family Matters*


----------



## CrystalJigsaw

Hi, I'd be more than happy to tag your books, always a pleasure to help and promote fellow authors. If I click on the link, what do I need to do? (you'll have to forgive me, I'm not very technical...) Thanks


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Monday morning tags:

Lisa Scott
Gina Black
Julie Sellers
Talia Jager
Todd Young
Remi Michaud
VeKelly1
Kimberly Spencer
Jason M Tucker
Stepartdesigns
Ruth Harris
Sakmyster
R. Reed
Harmonious
Kimandjenn
Jenni James
Bailey Bristol

-------------
Mine for the newbies:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## J. Carson Black

Caught up.  Welcome to the thread, everyone!

Robin Morris---wow, that cover is ROCKING!
Andrew Ashling
Harmonious X3
Kimandjean
Jenni James
Bailey Bristol


----------



## WilliamEsmont

Tagged:

E.J. Stevens
Bailey Bristol
aaronpolson
Mehryinett
A K Smith
Amyshojai (the newest title)
Kimberly Spencer
Harmonious
Todd Young
Ricky Sides
Rhynedahll
Marcin Wrona
Andrew Ashling
CrystalJigsaw
M. G. Scarsbrook
J. Carson Black
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake'
EGranfors
Grace Elliot
Sharon Austin
kimandjenn
Tmarchini
Dawn Judd
Tess St John
JRTomlin
Ruth Harris
JenniJames
Jason G. Anderson
R. Reed
Talia Jager
Rai Aren
Courtney Cantrell
Marcin Wrona
Marian Allen
Remi Michaud
Lisa Scott
liam.judge
swcleveland
JD Rhoades
Dara England

Thanks in advance for tagging my latest..


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Tagged:

Harmonious
Jenni James
Bailey Bristol
William Esmont

Welcome newcomers! My book is at: http://www.amazon.com/Accomplished-in-Murder-ebook/dp/B004SUOZTA

Thanks!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

All caught up.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.


----------



## Talia Jager

All caught up. My books are in my signature. Thanks!


----------



## JenniJames

Well, I've tagged the darn thing three separate times now... 

Does it work yet?


----------



## Julie Christensen

Whoa - I am way behind on this!  Off to tag people right now!


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Veronica - Don't Tell Your Cousin
Ruth - Modern Women
Kimberly - Shimmerspell
Jason - Uneasy Reading
Katrina - Trouble Down South
David - Twilight of the Fifth Sun, Second Coming
Robin - Mama, Halloween Sky, Power vs Power One and Two, Xanthan Gumm 
Stephanie - Ten Good Reasons - US and UK, An Author's Guide, Done and Dusted
Jennifer - Vibrational Passage
Tracy - Blog
Jenni - Pride and Popularity
Bailey - Love Will Follow
William - Fire

Thanks for the tags. Have a nice day.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Harmonious(i tagged all your books and the u.k. version of your latest one)
kimandjenn
Tmarchini 
JenniJames (latest book)
Bailey Bristol
A K Smith (i had your book tagged, but i added the "heart of gold" tag)
William Esmont (latest book)


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged & liked--

Jenni your new one
Bailey
AKSmith
Kathryn B (liked you but no tags available)
WmEsmont

Congratulations on the new titles & welcome to the new taggers. 
I'd appreciate tags on my new one MODERN WOMEN.
All Caught Up!


----------



## aaronpolson

Very nice list of new books.

My tagging finger is tired, but I'm caught up again. 

Thanks for the tags in return (books linked in my signature).


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Okay, time for me to catch up on this thread. I'll spent my lunch break tagging.


----------



## Katy

Whew! Missed a day, but I'm all caught up now. 
Thanks everyone for the tags!


----------



## athanos

ATU!! ATU!! ATU!!
Reposting my info to stay current:

Ok without further adieu my tags are: 
antichrist, apocalypse, armageddon, 
dark fantasy, horror, illuminati, lucifer, new world order, occult, paranormal, 
prophecy, supernatural, templar, 2012, satan, end of world

My books are:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004QOA768
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004TSIV0U
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004TSCH2I
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ULWSAK 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004V51D24
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W3FX76
I know they're in my signature, but this way there's NO confusion.

Thanks everybody for returning the tagging favor.


----------



## athanos

As I went through & tagged everyone on this list I saw a few books that 
looked interesting. I'll probably pick some up and give reviews to them.
I'll direct message the authors and tell them of it though because we could 
all use reviews to garner more sales. 

I also had a thought about this. If anyone is interested in reviewing my book
Mad Gods, please direct message me and I'll give you a download link or 
send you the .mobi file for a review copy. No need to buy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity

For those of you requesting UK tags, please go here.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg571978.html#msg571978

We keep separate threads for US and UK tags because you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK to have tagging privileges there. Most of the taggers on this thread don't have UK privileges.


----------



## Harmonious

Thanks for UK tag info, and to those who have tagged me since this morning. I'm going back over last 6 pages now to catch up.

Stephanie


----------



## Todd Russell

Updated and liked. The following were new for me since my last update on page 583:

Marcin Wrona (was missing Stone Canary's Song, added it)
dgaughran 
Katy 
aaronpolson (new one, good luck with it)
Cheri Schmidt (Fair Maiden, good luck with it)
Todd Young
Remi Michaud 
vekelly1 
Ruth Harris (Modern Woman, good luck with it)
Kimberly Spencer 
sakmyster x2 (new ones)
R. Reed (Good luck with Mama)
Harmonious x3
kimandjenn 
JenniJames (new one, good luck)
Bailey Bristol
CrystalJigsaw

Mental Shrillness Amazon US | Amazon UK | Amazon DE
TAGS (hit 'tt' on keyboard and copy/paste below for quick add)
twist ending, horror, horror collection, short stories, gory, twilight zone, mental illness, scary, terror, blood, death, madness, nightmare, horror author, eerie


----------



## Rhynedahll

This Midday tagged:

Kathryn Brown, welcome to the thread!

William Esmont, new one


----------



## Selene Coulter

All up to date.

Hope everyone had a good Mother's day!


----------



## A K Smith

Caught up again.  Trying to do it daily now, and also adding the Like button into my routine.


----------



## CrystalJigsaw

Pleased to say with the help of Mackenzie Morgan, I've managed to sort out some tags for my book and have been through tons of your books and tagged them. I've even downloaded some because they look fabulous. Really happy to be a part of this topic now.

Kathryn


----------



## Amyshojai

Got yours tagged, CrystalJigsaw.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up again...welcome newbies.

If you get a chance, my link is in my siggy!

And thanks to all who tagged me!


----------



## William BK.

New for me today:
Julie Christensen
Stephanie Zia
Kathryn Brown
Bailey Bristol
William Esmont
Jenni James (Pride)
Robin Morris
Jason Tucker
David Sakmyster

Thanks for tags back.


----------



## 41419

All caught up again.

Dave


----------



## Marian Allen

All caught up this afternoon. Whew!

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA


----------



## Dan Ames

Caught up this page and last!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Thanks to all those who have tagged me. 
I'm all caught up.

US link:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged today:

Kim and Jenn

R. Reed

Stephanie Zia

Lisa Scott

Kathryn Brown (Crystal Jigsaw)

Bailey Bristol

Kimberly Spencer

Todd Young

Remi Michaud

Thank you for also tagging my books in return.  Thank you to all who have already tagged my books.

Karen


----------



## William BK.

Hi all, if you wouldn't mind tagging my new one. It just went live today. Thanks.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0050078GE


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done.   Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## AmberQueen

Rejoining the party! Would love if it you'd tag my newest, *Black Orchid Blues.*

http://www.amazon.com/Black-Orchid-Blues-ebook/dp/B004MPRE12
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1936070901
http://www.amazon.com/Darkness-Devil-Behind-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B001RTSI02
http://www.amazon.com/Fashion-Most-Fatal-ebook/dp/B001RTS898

Have (so far) tagged:

Marian Allen
Margaret Lake
Athanos
Syb Nelson
Ruth Harris
William BK

And will go back seven pages to catch up!

Best to all and thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up again, whew!


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Oh my goodness! I blame mother's day for falling behind. 

Catching up!

My books are below. <3

AyVee


----------



## David N. Alderman

Took a few days off, but I'm all caught up now. Welcome to the newbies and congrats on all the new books!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up again.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Evening tag session:


W. Brondt Kamffer. new one. Congratulations!

Persia Walker, welcome to the thread!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Not much to catch up tonight. Welcome to the newcomers, welcome back to the returning taggers and congrats on the new releases.


----------



## Todd Young

New to me:

Kathryn Brown
Dani Amore
Persia Walker
Hudson Channing

All caught up. Mine are:

http://www.amazon.com/Corrupted-ebook/dp/B004E9UA80/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A24IB90LPZJ0BS&s=digital-text&qid=1304994194&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Corrupted/dp/B004E9UA80/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1304994232&sr=8-11


----------



## JenniJames

Caught up!  Caught up!

It's SOOO much easier if you do this every day.


----------



## aaronpolson

Tagging away - got the new ones since I last popped in.  

Thanks for all the tags in return!


----------



## Tess St John

All caught up!


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Vibrational Passage
Pride & Popularity
Love Will Follow
Stephanie x2
Discovery at Rose Hill
Fire
Wrath
Black Orchid


----------



## Charliegirl

Ha! I finally figured out what you guys mean by tagging. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004Y5PLUG

Tag me, PLEASE! And I'm working my way up this thread.


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

Charliegirl said:


> Ha! I finally figured out what you guys mean by tagging. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004Y5PLUG
> 
> Tag me, PLEASE! And I'm working my way up this thread.


Hi Charlie, and welcome! If you'll list which tags you prefer, I'll be glad to tag you.

In the meantime, I've caught up tagging and "liking" the books of all you other busy writer bees! Thanks in advance for returning the favor.


----------



## Harmonious

Have been catching up, many thanks to Mackensie, Liam, Karen and everyone else who's tagged. It's amazing how effective this is.

Charlie, if you hit TT on your Amazon page and write some tags in I'll tag in next round.

Gah, what's happened to my signature? Off to sort out.

stephanie
Ten Good Reasons To Lie About Your Age (Romantic Comedy)


----------



## Katherine Pine

Alright, I'm ready to join! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004WX1BNG

I start seven pages back and tag everyone who has commented, right? I don't want to miss anybody.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Katherine's book. There were no tags on Tricks of the Trade, so I couldn't tag that book yet. Welcome to the thread ladies.


----------



## Kavita Nalawde

Tagged the new ones. Congrats on all the new books. 
Charlie, what tags would you like?


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me today:

CrystalJigsaw 
WilliamEsmont: new one 
William BK.: new one 
AmberQueen: new one
Charliegirl: no tags yet
Katherine Pine

If you haven't done so already, please tag my new one:* Just Don't Mess With Us: Family Matters*


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up and tagged:

William Esmont -- x3
Julie Christensen
Crystal Jigsaw
William BK
Katherine Pine


----------



## Rhynedahll

Morning!

Charlie Fey, as others have noted, you still need tags.

Katherine Pine, tagged!


----------



## Jack Wallen

my two new books could use some tag lovin'. i will respond in kind of course.
http://www.amazon.com/I-Zombie-ebook/dp/B004LGTRX0
http://www.amazon.com/Gothica-Fringe-Killer-ebook/dp/B002OL1Y3A


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Caught up. Quite a few were new to me.


----------



## J. Carson Black

Caught up. Welcome newbies!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

All caught up.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

William - The Wrath of Kings and Princes
Persia - Darkness and the Devil Behind Me, Black Orchid Blues, Fashion Most Fatal
Charlie - Tricks of the Trade 
Katherine Pine - After Eden
Jack - Zombie, Gothica

My new one, The Dragon's Flame went live today. I'd appreciate tags on that one.

fantasy, fantasy adventure, fantasy series, sorcerers, young adult fantasy, parallel worlds, kindle

Thank you and have a nice day.


----------



## Charliegirl

Courtney Cantrell said:


> Hi Charlie, and welcome! If you'll list which tags you prefer, I'll be glad to tag you.
> 
> In the meantime, I've caught up tagging and "liking" the books of all you other busy writer bees! Thanks in advance for returning the favor.


AH, Now I've got it! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004Y5PLUG

Thanks so much for the likes also. Working my way up again


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged:
Margaret-- caught a few I'd missed
StephanieZ
Kathryn Brown
William BK new one
PersiaW new one
CharlieF
KatherinePine
JackWallen

Welcome to the new taggers & good luck on the new one. Thank you for the tags back & please tag my new one, Modern Women.
All caught up


----------



## Amyshojai

Got Charlie and Katherine, all caught up!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Tagged:

Ruth Harris
CrystalJigsaw
AmberQueen
Charliegirl
Katherine Pine
Jack Wallen
Mackenzie Morgan

Welcome newcomers! My book is at: http://www.amazon.com/Accomplished-in-Murder-ebook/dp/B004SUOZTA

Thanks!


----------



## A K Smith

AmberQueen said:


> Rejoining the party! Would love if it you'd tag my newest, *Black Orchid Blues.*


Your first and second links both lead to the same book. Also, in your signature the link for Harlem Redux didn't work for me. I tagged the other three though... and welcome!


----------



## eddvoss

Boy let that one get out of hand. Caught up now I can go back and work some more on my website revamp.


----------



## A K Smith

All caught up.

Still wanting to promote the tag 'heart of gold' on my book so that it will rank well against same-titled books.  Thanks!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

CrystalJigsaw
William BK.(latest book)
AmberQueen
Charliegirl
Katherine Pine
Jack Wallen (new books)
Mackenzie Morgan


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged:

Charlie Fey x1
Jack Wallen x2
Mackenzie Morgan x1


Congratulations on the new books!


----------



## AllureVanSanz

All caught up. That took an exceptionally long time. I thought being gone for three days was bad. 

Goodness.

Books for tag-lovin' are in my sig.

Have a good day all. See you tomorrow.

Best,
AyVee


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Congratulations on the new releases.

Welcome to the newcomers and thanks for the tags back.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up again.

Thanks all, for the tags. (my books are linked below)


----------



## Dawn Judd

All caught up!


----------



## E.J. Stevens

All caught up. 

Thanks for the tags!
xx,
E.J.
From the Shadows
Shadows of Myth and Legend
She Smells the Dead (Spirit Guide #1)
Spirit Storm (Spirit Guide #2)


----------



## bnapier

If you guys could take the time to tag my books on Amazon UK I'd appreciate it. I totally overlooked the potential of also populating the UK sites.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Masks-of-Our-Fathers/dp/B004UA2A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1305053377&sr=8-1-spell

Thanks!


----------



## William BK.

Thanks everyone.

I tagged these today:
Persia Walker
Charlie Fey
Katherine Pine
Jack Wallen

You can tag my new one at: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0050078GE

Thanks.


----------



## ashleygirardi

All caught up!. Welcome, newcomers.


----------



## Charliegirl

Thanks Guys!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004Y5PLUG

Going up again to grab those I missed and new comers.


----------



## Charliegirl

bnapier said:


> If you guys could take the time to tag my books on Amazon UK I'd appreciate it. I totally overlooked the potential of also populating the UK sites.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Masks-of-Our-Fathers/dp/B004UA2A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1305053377&sr=8-1-spell
> 
> Thanks!


I don't see any tags to tag. I'll get them next round if they are there


----------



## Charliegirl

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.


Thanks for the tip. That does make it a lot easier


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up again. Congratulations on the new releases folks.


----------



## KatieKlein

Finally caught up!


----------



## Marian Allen

All caught up! Congratulations on new releases and hello to newcomers to this thread. The day just doesn't seem complete if I don't tag some books. 

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged today:

William BK - new one also

Persia Walker

Charlie Fey

Katherine Pine

Jack Wallen

Mackenzie Morgan - new one also 

Ruth Harris - new one also - Modern Women

Thank you for also tagging my books.   Thank you to all who have already tagged my books.  Very greatly appreciated.

Karen


----------



## David N. Alderman

Caught up!


----------



## Alex Sinclair

lol, took a while, but I have caught up!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

bnapier said:


> If you guys could take the time to tag my books on Amazon UK I'd appreciate it. I totally overlooked the potential of also populating the UK sites.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Masks-of-Our-Fathers/dp/B004UA2A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1305053377&sr=8-1-spell
> 
> Thanks!


For UK tags, please go here.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg571978.html#msg571978

We keep separate threads for US and UK tags because you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK to have tagging privileges there. Most of the taggers here don't have UK privileges.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Alex Sinclair said:


> lol, took a while, but I have caught up!


I tagged your books Alex. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Ruth Harris

liked & tagged

Alex Sinclair

Other than that, all caught up. Please tag my new one Modern Women if you've miss it.


----------



## TeresaDAmario

All Caught up again!  My books are in my sig file with links straight through.   

Alot of great new books showing up.


----------



## sabrinasumsion

I'd love to be added to the list. You can find Produce, Publish, Publicize at http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003OYIHKO/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa.

Now, where do I find the most current list of all the authors to go tag?


----------



## aaronpolson

Back again and caught up.  Multiple trips in a day make an easy tagging session.  

Thanks!


----------



## Gina Black

Caught up! And thanks for all the tags.


----------



## Sybil Nelson

bnapier said:


> If you guys could take the time to tag my books on Amazon UK I'd appreciate it. I totally overlooked the potential of also populating the UK sites.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Masks-of-Our-Fathers/dp/B004UA2A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1305053377&sr=8-1-spell
> 
> Thanks!


What tags would you like on your uk link? I don't see any yet.


----------



## Todd Young

New for me today, or new by:

Charlie Fey
Katherine Pine
Jack Wallen
Mackenzie Morgan
Allure Van Sanz & co.
W. Brondt Kamffer
Katie Klein
Alex Sinclair
Teresa D'Amario
Adrianne Brennan & co.
Teresa D'Amario
Sabrina Sumsion
Sybil Nelson

All tagged and liked.

Mine are:

http://www.amazon.com/Corrupted-ebook/dp/B004E9UA80/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A24IB90LPZJ0BS&s=digital-text&qid=1305082650&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Corrupted/dp/B004E9UA80/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1305082693&sr=8-11


----------



## kahuna

Alex Sinclair
sabrina sumsion
charliegirl
Ktherine Pine
Amber
Harmonious
Jack Walen
Julie Christiensen
Chrystal Jigsaw
Bailey Bristol

I went to the amazon page and tagged your tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me relationships, love, sexuality, romance, erotica, psychology, self help, spirituality, passion, erotic, sensual, lovers, and health.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## firebird12

All caught up again. There were a lot of new books, and a bunch of new authors too, WAY TO GO guys. Thanks for all the links and a hearty welcome to the newcomers. 
Here's my links for any newbies and if any of the regulars haven't tagged my paperback yet I would sure appreciate the effort.

Paperback version - Tianna Logan and the Salem Academy for Witchcraft
Kindle version - Tianna Logan and the Salem Academy for Witchcraft 
Down Home Southern Cooking


----------



## sabrinasumsion

Holy Schmolies!  There are a LOT of authors to tag.  It's after midnight so all I have complete are:
Donna Fasano
Sierra Rose
Jess C Scott
Kristie Leigh Maguire
Linda Welch
David Derrico

Night all -and thanks!


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

sabrinasumsion said:


> I'd love to be added to the list. You can find Produce, Publish, Publicize at http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003OYIHKO/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa.
> 
> Now, where do I find the most current list of all the authors to go tag?


Sabrina, I don't know where you started tagging, but don't start at the beginning! Go back 5 or 6 pages and work your way forward. 
Also, let us know which tags you prefer for your "They Never Left" (I got your "Publicize" one tagged).



Charliegirl said:


> AH, Now I've got it! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004Y5PLUG
> 
> Thanks so much for the likes also. Working my way up again


Gotcha this time, Charlie!

Welcome to all the newbies, annnnnnnnd I am officially caught up. Thanks for the tagbacks, all!


----------



## sabrinasumsion

Pfew!  Thanks courtney.  I was a little intimidated by the 500+ pages.  I'll go back about 10 and go forward from there.  

I added links to the short story.  I would rather it be free since it's a short story.  I can't seem to change that in the bookshelf on Amazon.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

sabrinasumsion said:


> Pfew! Thanks courtney. I was a little intimidated by the 500+ pages. I'll go back about 10 and go forward from there.
> 
> I added links to the short story. I would rather it be free since it's a short story. I can't seem to change that in the bookshelf on Amazon. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


You're welcome.  I got your story tagged now!

As for listing an item for free on Amazon, I'm not sure that's possible. I think they require a minimum price of 0.99. But I could be wrong! Open to correction.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Right. Listing books for free is something Indie authors can't do, unless it has changed recently. Publishing houses can and do negotiate such deals with Amazon.

Welcome to the thread. I tagged your books.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up, spent my last tag-tick. Will go to the tag-tick bank tomorrow for more--who knows when a new tag might need a tick?


----------



## Rhynedahll

sabrinasumsion said:


> I'd love to be added to the list. You can find Produce, Publish, Publicize at http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003OYIHKO/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa.
> 
> Now, where do I find the most current list of all the authors to go tag?


Tagged! Welcome to the thread!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Got you:

Jack Wallen
Mackenzie Morgan
Charlie Girl
Sabrina Sumsion

Good luck with all the new releases!


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Caught up.

New to me:

Mackenzie Morgan (new one)
KatieKlein
sabrinasumsion
bnapier


----------



## aaronpolson

Up early and caught up.  

(Wouldn't it be a mad house if we could list for free?)

Thanks for the Tags!


----------



## AmberQueen

Hi Everyone,

Could you please tag my books for the following:

historical fiction - historical mystery - mystery - 1920s (or 1920s mystery) - harlem renaissance - walter mosley - jazz age - persia walker - noir.

Please check these tags _only_, as I want to concentrate my efforts on these keywords. Thanks!

Tagged the following today:

KatieKlein
David N. Alderman
Karen Fenech
Teresa D Amario
Sabrina Sumsion
Aaron Poison
Kahuna
Firebird12
Courtney Cantrell
Ricky Sides
Jason G. Anderson
R. Reed
Rai Aren
Marcin Wrona
J. Carson Black
Amyshojai
Lisa Scott

Have a great day!


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Only a couple of new ones for me to tag today. Caught up on everyone else.

Barry - The Masks of Our Fathers - UK
Bree - They Never Left, Produce, Publish, Publicize

If you haven't tagged my new one, The Dragon's Flame, please do.

If you prefer to copy/paste, these tags are the main ones:
fantasy, fantasy adventure, fantasy series, sorcerers, young adult fantasy, parallel worlds, kindle

Thanks again, and have a nice day.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me today:

Jack Wallen: two new ones
Mackenzie Morgan
sabrinasumsion

If you haven't done so already, please tag my new one:* Just Don't Mess With Us: Family Matters*


----------



## bnapier

Charliegirl said:


> I don't see any tags to tag. I'll get them next round if they are there


They're up! I have no idea why it took them so long to show up...


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

All caught up.


----------



## J. Carson Black

Tagged today:

Mackenzie Morgan - new one
William BK - new one
Katie Klein X2
Alex Sinclair X2
sabrinasumson X2
Aaron - one I missed, BORROWED SAINTS


----------



## JRTomlin

I didn't tag yesterday so I got a little behind. All caught up now. Welcome to the newcomers and new books.

Happy Monday (if that's not an oxymoron  )


----------



## Charliegirl

Tagged this time around:

Ricky Sides
Katie Klien
Marian Allen
Karen French
David Alderman
TeresaDAmario
sabrinasumsion
Gina Black
Kahuna

If your not on the list I tagged you already or your on this last page (which I will come back and finish tagging when I get back home)

Thank you soooooo much you guys! I am already seeing that my book is more visible!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004Y5PLUG


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Tagged:

Gertie Kindle
Sabrina Sumsion

Welcome newcomers! My book is at: http://www.amazon.com/Accomplished-in-Murder-ebook/dp/B004SUOZTA 

Thanks!


----------



## Katy

I am all caught up. Thanks everyone for the tags!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

bnapier
sabrina sumsion


----------



## Tess St John

TAG...You're it!

I'm caught up.

For the newbies, mine is http://www.amazon.com/Second-Chances-Are-ebook/dp/B004WTUHTE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1305123518&sr=8-1


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up.
thank for the return tags.

Here are my links:

US link:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1


----------



## Marian Allen

All caught up this early afternoon. 

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged & liked

Sabrina

Welcome & thanks for the tags back. Much appreciated.

all caught up


----------



## athanos

ATU!! ATU!! ATU!!

Thanks everybody for returning the tagging favor.


----------



## William BK.

Tagged these today:
Mackenzie Morgan (new one)
Katie Klein
Alex Sinclair
Sabrina Sumsion

Thanks for tags back, especially on the new one _The Wrath of Kings and Princes_ (in siggy).


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## aaronpolson

I think I'm caught up again.

One new (or resurrected) book to tag:



Thanks!


----------



## Dawn Judd

Aaron, is Borrowed Saints new too?  I had all your others tagged but not that one.


----------



## KerylR

Harmonious said:


> "Just go back six pages and tag forward from there. That goes for newcomers and returning members."
> 
> Ah great, thanks. Will do that first.


Hi Harmonious,

I'm tagging your books but every time I click on ...Lie About Your Age... Amazon dumps me into the set up your real name feature. Not sure what's up with that, or if anyone else is having the same problem, but I thought I'd mention it.


----------



## KerylR

And once again, all caught up.

Happy tagging everyone.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Caught up this afternoon with:

Aaron Polson, resurrected one


----------



## aaronpolson

Dawn Judd said:


> Aaron, is Borrowed Saints new too? I had all your others tagged but not that one.


Just a new cover. Thanks!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got all the new ones and caught up. My internet was down for 16 hours...arrrgg!


----------



## David N. Alderman

Thanks for the tags, everyone. I'm all caught up for the day. Congrats on the new releases and welcome to the newcomers.


----------



## Alan Ryker

I'm back! I tagged six pages back.

For those of you who've already tagged my other books, I've got a new one that I'd appreciate some tags for:


Thanks!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged it Alan. Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## JD Rhoades

Got a "new" one out--actually the last of the backlist, the critically acclaimed BREAKING COVER. Could use some tag love. Link is below in my signature...now off to catch up!


----------



## Ricky Sides

JD, no tags are showing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JD Rhoades said:


> Got a "new" one out--actually the last of the backlist, the critically acclaimed BREAKING COVER. Could use some tag love. Link is below in my signature...now off to catch up!


I'll be happy to tag you as soon as you add some tags.


----------



## Stefanswit

Hi there, 

I'd love to play tag with you, just copy the same ones I have.

Regards
Stefan


----------



## Ruth Harris

Liked & tagged

Aaron P (resurrected)
Alan Ryker
JDRhoades
StefanWit

Welcome to the new books, new taggers & the resurrected! Thanks for the tags back.

All caught up


----------



## Ricky Sides

Stefanswit said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'd love to play tag with you, just copy the same ones I have.
> 
> Regards
> Stefan


Tagged both books. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## JD Rhoades

Ricky Sides said:


> JD, no tags are showing.


Odd...these show when I access the page:

thriller, chase, fbi, police procedural, outlaw biker, suspense thriller, undercover agent


----------



## JD Rhoades

Caught up!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JD Rhoades said:


> Odd...these show when I access the page:
> 
> thriller, chase, fbi, police procedural, outlaw biker, suspense thriller, undercover agent


Tags still weren't showing even after I refreshed several times. I copied from your post so you should be tagged now.


----------



## JD Rhoades

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tags still weren't showing even after I refreshed several times. I copied from your post so you should be tagged now.


Thank you!


----------



## Rhynedahll

This evening tagged:

Alan Ryker x1
J.D. Rhoades new one
Stefan Wit x2


----------



## Ricky Sides

Got it now JD.


----------



## Todd Young

New for me today or new by:

Timothy Craig Everhart
Dawn Everhart
Bree Canheal
Barry Napier
Alan Ryker
J.D. Rhoades
Stefan Wit
Margaret Lake

All tagged and liked.


----------



## Todd Russell

New since page 593 for me:

AmberQueen x3
aaronpolson (We Are The Monsters)
JD Rhoades (Breaking Cover)

I'm caught up


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Alan Ryker said:


> I'm back! I tagged six pages back.
> 
> For those of you who've already tagged my other books, I've got a new one that I'd appreciate some tags for:
> 
> 
> Thanks!


What tags would you like on that new one?


----------



## Sybil Nelson

I got everyone except for Alan. I don't see any tags on his new one.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Tricks of the Trade
Jack x 2
Midnight Sky
Sabrina x 2
We Are The Monsters
Borrowed Saints
Cthulhu
Stefan x 2


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

All caught up!


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

Hey, guys! I can has tags? 

The only one I have specific tag requests for is "Lovers and Beloveds." Please DO NOT tag it with any of the erotica or romance tags! I'm trying to get the book's marketing to trend away from those. All the books are in my sig.

I have tagged the following for all the books listed:

Bailey Bristol
Aaron Polson
Mehry Inett
AK Smith
Stephanie Zia -- ping me re: natural cleaning excerpt, Stephanie, I have an opportunity for you
Todd Young
Ricky Sides
H. Jonas Rhynedahll
Marcin Wrona
Andrew Ashling
Kathryn Brown
MG Scarsbrook
J Carson Black
William Esmont
Dara England
Jason G. Anderson
Amy Shojai
Talia Jager
Jenni James
Julie Christensen
Mackenzie Morgan
Liam Judge
Ruth Harris
Sybil Nelson
Katherine Amt Hanna
Athanasios
Margaret Lake
Todd Russell
Selene Coulter
Tess St John
W. Brondt Kamffer
David Gaughran
Marian Allen
Dania More
Grace Elliot
Karen Fenich
Persia Walker
Allure Van Sanz
David N. Alderman
Annie Bellet
AnneMarie Buhl
Scott Cleveland 
Charlie Fey
Courtney Cantrell
Katherine Pine
Kavita Nalawde
Jack Wallen Jr
Edd Voss
Dawn Judd
EJ Stevens
Barry Napier
Ashley Girardi
Katie Klein
Alex Sinclair
Teresa D'Amario
Sabrina Sumison
Gina Black
James N Powell
Timothy Craig Everhart
D.A. Boulter
JR Tomlin
Keryl Raist
JD Rhoades
Stefan Wit

...my taggin' finger is sore!

Thanks!


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up!!


----------



## Charliegirl

firebird12
D.A. Boulter
AmberQueen
bnapier
Jason G ANDERSON
j.Carson Black
JR.Tomlin
Katy
Grace Elliot
athanos
aaronpolson
Dawn Judd
kerylR
aLAN rYKER
JD Rhoades
Stefanswit
Todd Russell
MeiLinMiranda

Okay, heres what I just tagged. Some of you guys I thought I tagged before but luckily I checked. If your not on here I tagged you already. Thanks for the support guys http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004Y5PLUG

I'm exhausted, off too bed now


----------



## Katherine Pine

Looks like my last comment didn't go through for some reason, but that's okay. All I said was that I've finally tagged and liked everyone. To celebrate, I think I'll go to bed 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004WX1BNG


----------



## Ricky Sides

MeiLinMiranda said:


> Hey, guys! I can has tags?
> 
> The only one I have specific tag requests for is "Lovers and Beloveds." Please DO NOT tag it with any of the erotica or romance tags! I'm trying to get the book's marketing to trend away from those. All the books are in my sig.
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome to the thread. I tagged all versions of your books.


----------



## Kavita Nalawde

All caught up


----------



## Rhynedahll

This morning tagged:

MeiLin Miranda x5, avoiding erotica tags on mentioned book


----------



## Marcin Wrona

All caught up.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me today:

bnapier: new one
aaronpolson: new one
Alan Ryker: new one
JD Rhoades: new one
Stefanswit: both
MeiLinMiranda: all

If you haven't done so already, please tag my new one:* Just Don't Mess With Us: Family Matters*


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Aaron - We Are the Monsters, Borrowed Saints - missed that one somewhere along the line, sorry.
Alan - When Cthulhu Met Atlach-Nacha
J D Rhoades - Breaking Cover
Stefan - Kiss of the Mamba, Blue Zulu
MeiLin - Lovers and Beloveds, Accounts, The Gratification Engine, Scryer's Gulch x2

If you haven't already done so, please tag The Dragon's Flame.

Suggested tags:
fantasy, fantasy adventure, fantasy series, sorcerers, young adult fantasy, parallel worlds, kindle

Thanks and have a nice day.


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up - got your new one Andrew (great cover!)

US link:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1

Thanks, Grace x


----------



## E.J. Stevens

All caught up!

Thanks for the tags. 
xx,
E.J.
From the Shadows
Shadows of Myth and Legend
She Smells the Dead (Spirit Guide #1)
Spirit Storm (Spirit Guide #2)


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

All caught up.


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up again

Here's my list for the newcomers

NOVELS

Generations: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004THZ5GO
Watchers: The Coming of the King : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO5UNC 
Watchers: The Battle For the Throne : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004I1L5BK 
Watchers Culloden! : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004LDLSEY
The Concordances of the Red Serpent : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004INHX96 
Eldren: The Book of the Dark : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HILPPU/
Berserker : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004CRSQSU
The Midnight Eye Files: The Amulet : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0044KMNYI
The Midnight Eye Files: The Sirens : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00472O6PW
The Midnight Eye Files: The Skin Game: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004R9Q7MU
The Invasion : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HS4V8O
The Valley : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HS4UHQ 
Island Life : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003CYKQY6 
Crustaceans : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003LBSJGM
The Road Hole Bunker Mystery : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003CC15OI

SHORT STORY COLLECTIONS

Whispers From the Darkside : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004EYSZCS 
Variations on a Theme : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G8R064 
Carnacki: Heaven and Hell : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0045UA7E0 
Darkness Follows : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0046ZRKP8 
The Chronicles of Augustus Seton : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HS5PLG

NOVELLAS

The Sleeping God : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004DERGOW 
The Auld Mither : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G8R05U
The Copycat Murders : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HFS6EQ 
Mostly Human (with Lockley, Nicholson and Savile) : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G5Z3DE

INDIVIDUAL SHORT STORIES

Abominable : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0049P226W 
The Haunting of Esther Cox : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZHVE7S
Brotherhood of the Thorns : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZHVE1E
Cold as Death : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0049U49BI
Ghost Writer : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZHVE5A


----------



## Ruth Harris

liked & tagged--

MeiLinM--except for rom & erotica

Welcome & thanks for the tags back.

Otherwise, all caught up.


----------



## AmberQueen

Caught up. Tagged (and liked):

MacKenzie Morgan
Barry Napier
J. Carson Black
Kahuna
Charliegirl
Dara England
Katy
liam.judge
Tess St John
Grace Elliot
Dawn Judd
Keryl Raist

Blessings!


----------



## aaronpolson

Click click click.

Tagged and up to date. Thanks everyone, especially with Borrowed Saints: A Springdale Saints Novel, Monsters Among Us: Horror Stories, and We Are the Monsters.


----------



## Sharon Austin

Caught up!

Thanks for tagging me back.

Severe storms on the way later today. May have to pack up the RV and run.


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with all the new ones--whew, some interesting and fun looking titles. Congrats!


----------



## RachelAstor

Eep! I fell way behind, sorry guys. All caught up now. 

I'll probably have a new cover to better reflect the content in one of my books in the next day or two, so don't worry about tagging it if you already have.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

Caught up:
William
Sharon
Rachel


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up and welcome to the newcomers. Thanks for the tags back.

Stay safe, Sharon.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up again.

Wanted to remind the newbies that sometimes you think you're tagging, but you're not. You have to make sure the number beside the tags change when you tag.  The easiest way I've found to tag is to go to the fine print under the tag box "tag this product", and it brings up a another window...with the tags, then you highlight them...then you save.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Tagged:

aaronpolson
Alan Ryker
JD Rhoades
StefanSwit
MeiLinMiranda

Welcome newcomers! My book is at: http://www.amazon.com/Accomplished-in-Murder-ebook/dp/B004SUOZTA

Thanks!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up -- welcome to all the new people!

Can't believe we're on page 600 now!


----------



## JD Rhoades

Thanks everyone. Caught up!


----------



## Marian Allen

Caught up this afternoon. 

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA


----------



## Selene Coulter

Caught up again...  
Welcome to all newcomers!

For anyone who hasn't had a chance to tag yet, mine are in the sig.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

aaron polson (new book)
Alan Ryker (new book)
JD Rhoades (new book)
Stefanswit
MeiLinMiranda


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged today:

Alex Sinclair

Sabrina Sumsion/Bree Canheal

Aaron Polson - now your new one also

JD Rhoades - now also your new one

Stefan Wit

MeiLin Miranda

Thank you for tagging my books in return.  Thank you to all who have already tagged my books.  

Karen


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught a few that slipped between the cracks.  

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## Talia Jager

Caught up!


----------



## athanos

Tagged up and reposting my info to stay current:

Ok without further adieu my tags are: 
antichrist, apocalypse, armageddon, 
dark fantasy, horror, illuminati, lucifer, new world order, occult, paranormal, 
prophecy, supernatural, templar, 2012, satan, end of world

My books are:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004QOA768
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004TSIV0U
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004TSCH2I
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ULWSAK 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004V51D24
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W3FX76
I know they're in my signature, but this way there's NO confusion.

Thanks everybody for returning the tagging favor.


----------



## Scott Niven

Working my way backwards. Boy you miss a day or two on here and these things pile up! 

Here's mine!

http://www.amazon.com/Midnight-Fireflies-Speculative-Fiction-ebook/dp/B004Y7A4GA/
http://www.amazon.com/Sunset-Lavaflies-Speculative-Fiction-ebook/dp/B004VWLCKA/
http://www.amazon.com/Twilight-Candleflies-Speculative-Fiction-ebook/dp/B004URS8S0/

Oh, and can someone refresh my memory of the keyboard shortcuts to make the tags come up right when you pull up a page?

Thanks!

Scott


----------



## Ed_ODell

All,

Caught up to this point. Many thanks to all who have tagged my second book; they are starting to populate!

Welcome, new authors. May each of you see great success. Happy writing!


----------



## Amyshojai

Ed, got one I'd missed. Scott, got yours too. All caught up.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

All caught up to this point. 600 pages?    Wow.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Still caught up this afternoon.

Did I get on page 600?


----------



## Elijah Joon

Got back into the swing of things, and I'll be catching up over the next few days with tags. Last time I participated Tagging, someone said it's easier to copy/paste desired tags, so I laid out mine below to save people some typing.

*TEMPORAL tags (copy/paste-friendly) :*
social commentary, mental illness, depressed, loneliness, fight club, palahniuk, string theory, quantum mechanics, dark comedy, thought-provoking, dreams, contemporary fiction, modern fiction, well-written, sadness

Amazon Link: http://www.amazon.com/TEMPORAL-Consciousness-Essential-Reading-ebook/dp/B004RPXTAW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1305240704&sr=8-1

------------

*Austrian-Accented tags (copy/paste-friendly) :*
action, guns, gangsters, crime, john woo, garth ennis, quentin tarantino, elmore leonard, james elroy, cool dialogue, mayhem, hardboiled, gritty, dark comedy, quick read

Link: http://www.amazon.com/Austrian-Accented-Action-Guy-Action-Satire-ebook/dp/B004S7MO6O/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1305240704&sr=8-2

------------

*Demo Tape tags (copy/paste-friendly) :*
literary fiction, short story collection, poetic, elijah joon, avant garde, psychological, emotional, cult fiction, thought-provoking, modern classic, masterpiece, daniel clowes, adrian tomine, genre fiction, fiction

Link: http://www.amazon.com/The-Demo-Tape-ebook/dp/B004S7EUQG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1305240704&sr=8-3

As always, thanks to you for helping out. Much appreciation, gratefulness, and many thanks in advance.
PS: When I make my rounds tagging, I'm also gonna be "Liking" too, since I'm already on the page. You don't have to reciprocate that, just letting you all know


----------



## Todd Young

New for me today:

MeiLin Miranda
Karen Fenech
Scott Niven
Edward O'Dell
Elijah Joon

All tagged and liked.

Mine are:

http://www.amazon.com/Corrupted-ebook/dp/B004E9UA80/ref=dp_return_1?ie=UTF8&n=133140011&s=digital-text

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Corrupted/dp/B004E9UA80/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1305251372&sr=1-2

Could people also "like" the books. I'm sure it has some search mechanism despite what Amazon says.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

Caught up (this seems like a thread to stay close on top of):

Scott Niven
Edward O'Dell
Elijah Joon

And a request, now that I've asked people not to tag the erotica stuff. *headdesk* Apparently I am #3 on the fantasy erotica tag list, ahead of Jacqueline Carey (I'm #1 on the list with a different book). Carey's is the audience I'm going for, so if you could please tag Lovers and Beloveds with "fantasy erotica" next time you swing through, I'd be extremely grateful. (Now to figure out how to find Carey's audience...)


----------



## eddvoss

Once again I am caught up with the tagging.


----------



## J. Carson Black

Caught up!  And boy, are my arms tired!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Scott Niven said:


> Working my way backwards. Boy you miss a day or two on here and these things pile up!
> 
> Here's mine!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Midnight-Fireflies-Speculative-Fiction-ebook/dp/B004Y7A4GA/
> http://www.amazon.com/Sunset-Lavaflies-Speculative-Fiction-ebook/dp/B004VWLCKA/
> http://www.amazon.com/Twilight-Candleflies-Speculative-Fiction-ebook/dp/B004URS8S0/
> 
> Oh, and can someone refresh my memory of the keyboard shortcuts to make the tags come up right when you pull up a page?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Scott


Press tt and a window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up again.


----------



## Katy

I'm all caught up again!

I grabbed some samples, too. Will likely be buying some books, soon!


----------



## Elijah Joon

*Todd Young and Margaret Lake*: Thank you for being honest in your taggings and not just saying you're all caught up or tagged people. I've been monitoring the incoming tags on my pages and only you 2 are the ones who made a post after my mine that honestly tagged (though not the desired tags I said I wanted, but still...). 

SMH.

BTW: I'm on Page 597 working my way backwards from my last post. Seriously wondering if I'd just be wasting the time and effort, though... But I'll keep at it for now 'cause I've gotten a lot of help before by honest souls here in the past (such as Ricky Sides, Andrea Kelly, David N. Alderman, Amy Shojai, and others).


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

All caught up! Thanks in advance for tagbacks and likes. 



Elijah Joon said:


> *Todd Young and Margaret Lake*: Thank you for being honest in your taggings and not just saying you're all caught up or tagged people. I've been monitoring the incoming tags on my pages and only you 2 are the ones who made a post after my mine that honestly tagged (though not the desired tags I said I wanted, but still...).
> 
> SMH.
> 
> BTW: I'm on Page 597 working my way backwards from my last post. Seriously wondering if I'd just be wasting the time and effort, though... But I'll keep at it for now 'cause I've gotten a lot of help before by honest souls here in the past (such as Ricky Sides, Andrea Kelly, David N. Alderman, Amy Shojai, and others).


And for the record, when I say I'm "all caught up," then _I am all caught up_. I tag anyone I haven't tagged since my last post. If it doesn't appear that way, then it's a glitch in Amazon's system. (I've seen the numbers on my own book fluctuate from time to time, as though tags disappear and reappear.) I don't appreciate the accusation of dishonesty.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Courtney Cantrell said:


> All caught up! Thanks in advance for tagbacks and likes.
> 
> And for the record, when I say I'm "all caught up," then _I am all caught up_. I tag anyone I haven't tagged since my last post. If it doesn't appear that way, then it's a glitch in Amazon's system. (I've seen the numbers on my own book fluctuate from time to time, as though tags disappear and reappear.) I don't appreciate the accusation of dishonesty.


Agreed. I've now tagged 2,227 books--which can be verified by going to my profile.

I'm all caught up.


----------



## Elijah Joon

Courtney Cantrell said:


> All caught up! Thanks in advance for tagbacks and likes.
> 
> And for the record, when I say I'm "all caught up," then _I am all caught up_. I tag anyone I haven't tagged since my last post. If it doesn't appear that way, then it's a glitch in Amazon's system. (I've seen the numbers on my own book fluctuate from time to time, as though tags disappear and reappear.) I don't appreciate the accusation of dishonesty.


Well, I don't believe you were part of that specific group of posts made after Todd Young, when I made that post, were you? And I monitored in real-time as the posts were made. His tags went in right when he posted. The others, no. Then Margaret posted and her tags went in at that time, too. Everyone posted enough minutes apart to tell who did the tagging. If you personally weren't in the group I specifically referenced, then you have nothing to worry about.

BTW: I got your book earlier. D.A. Boulter, I tagged all of yours and Liked them too.


----------



## traceya

Bit of a tagging spree to catch up from the last couple of days but all caught up again  phew

Also finally got the final of the Witchcraft Wars released - Slade's Destiny! So super excited about this one.
Would love some tagging and also, if no one minds could they also tag 'cheap kindle reads' on the other two novels as well, be much appreciated.



Cheers and thanks in advance,
Trace


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Caught up.

New to me: 

Scott Niven
Elijah Joon
Traceya - new book


----------



## Rhynedahll

Caught up this morning with:

Elijah Joon x3  Welcome to the thread!

Tracey Alley, new one. Congratulations!


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone

I'll be tagging this weekend. Based on all signed up here.
Please reciprocate and tag my The Secret Diary of Alice in Wonderland, Age 42 and Three-Quarters with
humor, women sleuth, comedy, mystery, Stephanie Plum, laugh-out-loud.

Thank you all...
Happy Friday and big hugs!
Barbara Silkstone


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Congratulations, Tracey. I know it's got to feel good to get Slade's Destiny moving. You're all tagged.

Barbara, I had already tagged you. Welcome to the thread. We suggest you go back about six pages and tag forward from there. That way you'll catch all the active taggers.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Trace,

I tagged your new release. Congratulations.   I also added the two tags you wanted added to the other two books.

Barbara, I tagged your book in the past. 

I'm all caught up for the moment.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

All caught up.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Today's Tags:

Scott - Midnight Fireflies
MeiLin - requested tag
Tracy - Slade's Destiny

I had already tagged the others.

If you haven't had a chance to tag The Dragon's Flame, please do.

Suggested tags:
fantasy, fantasy adventure, fantasy series, sorcerers, young adult fantasy, parallel worlds, kindle, young adult

Thanks and have a nice day.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up!


----------



## aaronpolson

Tagged and caught up again.

Thanks!

(and Happy(?) Friday the 13th)


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Scott Niven
Elijah Joon
MeiLinMiranda: I added the "fantasy erotica" tag for you
traceya (latest book)
BarbaraSilkstone

Elijah Joon: i have tagged all your book's and can upload screenshots for proof if needed.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me today:

Mackenzie Morgan: The Dragon's Fly (which apparently got by me...)
Elijah Joon: all four
traceya: new one

If you haven't done so already, please tag my new one:* Just Don't Mess With Us: Family Matters*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Can't believe I'm still caught up.


----------



## Amyshojai

Tracey, congrats on the new one! Kewl cover...far as I could see yours was the only one I hadn't yet tagged. Back to the salt mines...writer-icity am a-callin'


----------



## J. Carson Black

Today: 
Aaron Polson - We are the Monsters (is this new?)
Scott - your new one
MeiLin X 5  I love the ACCOUNTS cover, just gorgeous
Barbara Silkstone 

Welcome to the board, newcomers!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Tagged:

Elijah Joon
traceya 
Barbara Silkstone

Welcome newcomers! My book is at: http://www.amazon.com/Accomplished-in-Murder-ebook/dp/B004SUOZTA

Thanks!


----------



## Elijah Joon

Newly tagged and/or added more tags to:

Traceya
Marcin Wrona
Rhynedahll (again, x3 to your other books) (PS: Thanks for welcoming me to the thread)
BarbaraSilkstone
Jason G. Anderson (got 2 books before, got the other 1 now)
Liam.Judge (already tagged and Liked your book previously)
Mackenzie Morgan (added the tags you wanted to Dragon's Flame)
Andrew Ashling

Still on Page 597 working backwards though to catch up.

---------

My book, with _Thanks in advance_ to whoever helps tagging it:

http://www.amazon.com/TEMPORAL-Consciousness-Essential-Reading-ebook/dp/tags-on-product/B004RPXTAW/ref=tag_top_yt_edpp?page=2&sortBy=popularity
*Desired Tags (just copy/paste into the Tags Box) :*
string theory, quantum mechanics, palahniuk, mental illness, loneliness, depressed, dark comedy, completely insane, inception, christopher nolan, social commentary, literary fiction, literary, dreams


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged, liked--

ElijahJ (copied & pasted your suggested tags but note that many of them didn't "take"--don't know why)
BarbaraS
MackM 

Welcome to the new taggers & congratulations on the new books. Thanks for the tags back.
All caught up.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Ruth,

His book has so many tags that some are on page 2. Look beneath the tags for the link.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

@J Carson, thanks, "Accounts" is one I did myself (I did all of them but "Lovers and Beloveds"--the novels I hire out, the shorts I do myself).

Thank you to everyone who re-tagged LaB, I SO appreciate it. I feel like a dork. I'm in an intense study right now of Carey's marketing.

Newly tagged:
Tracey Alley
Barbara Silkstone


----------



## JD Rhoades

All caught up. I promise. 

I used to list everyone I'd just tagged, but it was taking so much extra time I quit. But I did tag all the new folks and new books since my last appearance, and even went back to verify that I had tagged some I wasn't sure of. 

So. 

All. Caught. Up.


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged today:

Scott Niven

Ed O'Dell - now new one also

Elijah Joon

Todd Young - I went back to check and had previously tagged yours

Barbara Silkstone - I tagged yours previously 

Tracey Alley - now new one also

Thank you for tagging my books in return.  Thank you to all who have already tagged my books.

Karen


----------



## Rhynedahll

BarbaraSilkstone said:


> I'll be tagging this weekend. Based on all signed up here.
> Please reciprocate and tag my The Secret Diary of Alice in Wonderland, Age 42 and Three-Quarters with
> humor, women sleuth, comedy, mystery, Stephanie Plum, laugh-out-loud.
> 
> Thank you all...
> Happy Friday and big hugs!
> Barbara Silkstone


Tagged.


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up. It's very helpful for those with LOTS of books (oooooh, I am so jealous!  ) to say--"Please tag my new one, (Title)" because I tend to scan the siggy images and otherwise might miss it in the lineup. I promise, I'm tagging daily and checking several times each day. And I still miss some once in a while.


----------



## Katy

I'm caught up. 

Elijah-- I did indeed tag you. I'm kinda new, and didn't notice I had to go to page two to see all the tags. We can only do 15 on each book, you know. I did the ones on the first page. But since you wanted different ones, I went back, unclicked all the ones I'd previously clicked, and clicked the new ones you wanted. 
When I say I tagged, it means I tagged. Thanks.


----------



## E.J. Stevens

All caught up!

Elijah,
Many of us will not tag a book with another author's name, even if you specifically request it. Just something to consider.

Thanks for the tags. 
From the Shadows
Shadows of Myth and Legend
She Smells the Dead (Spirit Guide #1)
Spirit Storm (Spirit Guide #2)


----------



## D Girard Watson

Wow!!!  I can't believe I just discovered this thread.  I'm going to roll up my sleeves, make/drink a martini, and spend the next hour going back through this thread and tagging...

(please tag me too)


----------



## Ricky Sides

D Girard Watson said:


> Wow!!! I can't believe I just discovered this thread. I'm going to roll up my sleeves, make/drink a martini, and spend the next hour going back through this thread and tagging...
> 
> (please tag me too)


Tagged.  Welcome to the thread. We suggest you go back 6 pages. You'll soon tag the active taggers that way. No one expects you to go through 600 plus pages.


----------



## jasonmtucker

Caught up again!

D.M. Trink x2
Ruth Harris x2
Katherine Hanna
Russell Brooks x3(including paperback)
Cheri Schmidt x2
Sharon Austin
William L.K. x3
Sidney Williams x6
Annie Bellet
David Sakmyster x3
Ed O'Dell
Lisa Scott
Gina Black
Julie Sellers
Todd Young
Remi Michaud
Veronica E. Kelly
Kimberly Spencer
Robin Morris x5
Stephanie Zia x3
Jenni James
Bailey Bristol
Julie Christensen
Selene Coulter
Kathryn Brown
William BK
Persia Walker x4
Allure Van Sanz x2
Charlie Fey
Jack Wallen x2
Alex Sinclair x2
Sabrina Sumison x2
Sybil Nelson x3
Alan Ryker
J.D. Rhodes
Stefan Wit x2
MeiLin Miranda x 5
Scott Niven x3
Tracey Alley
D. Girard Watson


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up again!

Mine is in my siggy and I appreciate any new tags!


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up for the night! G'night folks.


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

All caught up with tags and "likes."  Thanks for returning the favor.    Hope everyone's Friday has been shiny!  G'night!


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

Caught up. Added:

D. Girard Watson
Jason M. Tucker


----------



## Marcin Wrona

All caught up.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me today:

D Girard Watson

If you haven't done so already, please tag my new one:* Just Don't Mess With Us: Family Matters*


----------



## Harmonious

Phew! Caught up... and very many thanks to all who've tagged me.

Keryl, thanks SO MUCH! for pointing out my Ten Good Reasons To Lie About Your Age novel wasn't clicking through to the page, I've corrected the link now. If anybody missed as well this is the correct link:

http://www.amazon.com/Good-Reasons-About-Your-ebook/dp/B004KAAYD4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=digital-text&qid=1295941696&sr=1-1

not sure if having put missing letters in some tags if that means other tags will repeat correction, but just in case you need to do something:

Barry, f was missed off fatherhood
Katrina l missed off love so was reading ove.


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up again--

Thanks for the tags.


----------



## Ruth Harris

liked & tagged--

DGWatson
Jason Tucker


Ricky, thanks for the heads up.I appreciate it.

Welcome to the new taggers & thanks for the tags back.

All caught up.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Elijah - I had already tagged Temporal with 15 tags, but they weren't the ones have listed now. I deleted my old tags and tagged with the requested ones.

D Girard - tagged The Gold Engine.

Had already tagged everyone else.

If you haven't tagged The Dragon's Flame, please do.

Suggested tags:
fantasy, fantasy adventure, fantasy series, sorcerers, young adult fantasy, parallel worlds, kindle, young adult

Thanks, and have a nice weekend.


----------



## JD Rhoades

Caught up.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

D Girard Watson

Elijah Joon: the tags i added have not been sticking, i tried adding them again and it won't let me, but i will try again later.


----------



## Amyshojai

Morning all...still caught up, will check back later.


----------



## J. Carson Black

Tagged you, D. Girard.  Wow, all caught up with one tag. Slow day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

J. Carson Black said:


> Tagged you, D. Girard. Wow, all caught up with one tag. Slow day.


Everybody was hiding on Friday the thirteenth. 

Caught up again.

Jason, somehow missed your second one. Got it now.


----------



## Marian Allen

Caught up, and new tags applied where requested (I think!).

Eel's Reverence tags
http://www.amazon.com/Eels-Reverence-ebook/dp/B00403N1TU/
Marian Allen, Eel's Reverence, Uncle Phineas, attempted genocide, priests, mermaids, older female protagonist, religion, allegory, faith, non-violence, peace, fantasy, race, science fiction

Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell
http://www.amazon.com/Lonnie-Me-Hound-Hell-ebook/dp/B003QHZ8K6/
marian allen, lonnie me and the hound of hell, science fiction, bizarro, cats, dogs, fantasy, gay, ghosts, humor, kindle, shape-shifters, short stories, vampires

The King of Cherokee Creek
http://www.amazon.com/King-Cherokee-Creek-ebook/dp/B003KVL1ZO/
marian allen, bud blossom, chinese-american, collection, dragon, family, fantasy, floating restaurant, friendship, kindle authors, literary, short stories

MA's Monthly Hot Flashes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003JMF7BS/
flash fiction, hot flashes, ma, ghosts, humor, kindle, marian allen, micro fiction, mystery, relationships, romance, science fiction, smart phone stories, 99 cents

MA


----------



## Ricky Sides

You're welcome, Ruth. It took me an embarrassingly long time to figure out why my tag list showed I'd tagged the tags, but I couldn't see them in the list. Things like that make me stubborn,    so I eventually figured it out.  

Caught up to this point. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

All caught up. Tagged:

Gerard


----------



## D Girard Watson

OK, so far I've tagged everyone on this page and about 3 pages back (too many to list), but I'm still working my way back.  Thanks for the tags, everyone!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  
Have tagged

MeilinMiranda
Harmonious
Ruth Harris
JD Rhoades
Barbara Silkstone
Jason G Anderson
Elijah Joon
D Girard Watson


----------



## Tess St John

Jan was my only new one this mornng!


----------



## Remi Michaud

I'm still going...starting so late, I had a lot of catching up to do. One tag at a time...eyes blurring...little red check marks: click-check, click-check, click-check...

WHOSE BRIGHT IDEA WAS THIS??!


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

MeiLin x 5
After Eden
Slade's Destiny
Dragon's Flame
Gold Engine


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

Caught up:

Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Remi Michaud


----------



## William BK.

Tagged these today:
MeiLin Miranda
Gregory Bresiger
J. Carson Black (Darkscope)
D. Girard Watson
H. Jonas Rhynedahll (To End a War)
Barbara Silkstone
Elijah Joon
Scott Niven (Twilight Candleflies)
Tracey Alley (Slade's Destiny)
Alan Ryker
Stefan Wit
Aaron Polson (We Are the Monsters)

All caught up.

Thanks for tags back, everyone.


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up again - got Jan's which I'd somehow missed before.  

Have a great day - and thanks for the tags.


----------



## Todd Young

New for me today or new by:

Elijah Joon
Tracey Alley
Barbara Silkstone
D. Girard Watson
Jan Hurst-Nicholson

All tagged and liked.

Mine are:

http://www.amazon.com/Corrupted-ebook/dp/B004E9UA80/ref=dp_return_1?ie=UTF8&n=133140011&s=digital-text

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Corrupted/dp/B004E9UA80/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1305414761&sr=1-1


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

All caught up again.


----------



## Harry Shannon

I need some help tagging the 4th Mick Callahan novel "RUNNING COLD," link below, which is not even officially out for another couple of weeks. If anyone wants to review it, I have a prc file I can send, just email me at [email protected]

Thanks, and now I'm going to (gulp) back up a few pages and catch up with the newer people I haven't yet tagged!
Hairy

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305417459&sr=1-2


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged it Harry. Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Harry Shannon

Thanks, Ricky. I'm excited about it, this one was difficult to write for some reason. Good to have it getting out there soon


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got it, Harry. Good luck.


----------



## Harry Shannon

Thanks, Gertie. Computer is acting up lately, need a new one. Catching up, though 

Running Cold isn't in my signature, but book is here

http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305417459&sr=1-2


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

Tagged it, Harry. Best wishes for a good launch.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new one Harry, looks good! All caught up.


----------



## Rai Aren

Whew! All caught up! Thanks so much to everyone who is participating in the tagging 

Here's my link:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004EEORPW/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Cheers,

Rai


----------



## Steven R. Drennon

Hello All,
I'm trying to increase three specific tags for my novel, "Rise of the Raven". If you could tag it for the following three items I would really appreciate it: epic fantasy, fantasy, action adventure.

Now I'm off to do some tagging myself. Thanks!


----------



## Victorine

Hello everyone here on the Tagging thread!  I've been too busy getting this new book done to be on here lately, but I'll be happy to go back and catch the last three pages if you guys would tag my new book, The Overtaking!  (In my sig line.)

Thanks so much!!

Vicki


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

All caught up.  Welcome to the newcomers!


----------



## TLH

Whew! All caught up.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

Caught up:

Harry Shannon
Rai Aren
Steven Drennon
Victorine Lieske
Ty Hutchinson

Thanks for the tags, folks!


----------



## Katherine Pine

Yay! Caught up!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up . . . for the nonce.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Congratulations on the new release, Victorine.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me today:

Harry Shannon: Running Cold
Victorine: The Overtaking

If you haven't done so already, please tag my new one:* Just Don't Mess With Us: Family Matters*


----------



## traceya

Caught up again, welcome to the newcomers, congratz Vicki on the new release and thanks to all those who've tagged Slade's Destiny


----------



## Rhynedahll

Steven R. Drennon said:


> Hello All,
> I'm trying to increase three specific tags for my novel, "Rise of the Raven". If you could tag it for the following three items I would really appreciate it: epic fantasy, fantasy, action adventure.
> 
> Now I'm off to do some tagging myself. Thanks!


I checked. Had already tagged these tags.

Also caught up with:

Victorine's new one. Congratulations!

Harry's new one. Congratulations!

D. Gerard Watson x1. Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Got _Running Cold_ and _The Overtaking_.


----------



## Ruth Harris

Harry & Victorine--tagged your new ones...congratulations!

StevenD--already tagged

All caught up.


----------



## J. Carson Black

All caught up! 

I'm going cover crazy! Some very strong ones here.

Tagged and liked your new one, Harry.  Love that cover.
Steve Drennon - tagged all 7.  Evocative covers and a solid brand.  You definitely can tell a Steven Drennon book.
Victorine - beautiful, and I love the title.

Good luck everybody!


----------



## AmberQueen

Caught up for today! And thanks to everyone who's tagged my books. Have a lovely Sunday!


----------



## Harry Shannon

Thanks, the cover of RUNNING COLD was done by Lon Shapiro of Guttman Shapiro Creative, he's just venturing into this work. Great guy with a lot of experience in advertising, email him at [email protected]

I love the Black Orchid Blues cover!

Think I'm caught up on tags, thanks everyone.

Once again, Running Cold is at http://www.amazon.com/Running-Cold-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B0050USCBE/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t

Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. I don't know what to do with myself if I don't have anything new to tag.


----------



## JD Rhoades

Caught up! Congrats to everyone with new releases, and welcome, new folks!


----------



## Daniel W. Koch

Hi Everyone...
Would you mind tagging my new Release..Descendant: The Devil's Minions?
The link is below in my sig.
Thank you!
Danny


----------



## E.J. Stevens

All caught up!

I've accumulated some unusual tags on a few of my books, so have included suggested tags below.

Thanks for the tags. 
xx,
E.J.
Suggested tags:
From the Shadows Poetry, Poetry Anthology, Dark Poetry,
Shadows of Myth and Legend Poetry, Paranormal Poetry, Dark Poetry, Dark Fantasy
She Smells the Dead (Spirit Guide #1) Paranormal Romance, Urban Fantasy, Young Adult, Ghosts, Paranormal Mystery, Teen
Spirit Storm (Spirit Guide #2) Ghosts, Paranormal Romance, Young Adult, Young Adult Paranormal Romance, Paranormal Mystery, Books for Teens


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your new one, Jason. Good luck.


----------



## JRTomlin

Once more all caught up. Welcome to the newcomers. By the way, Vicki, I love that cover on your new novel.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Jason Hook said:


> Hi Everyone...
> Would you mind tagging my new Release..Descendant: The Devil's Minions?
> The link is below in my sig.
> Thank you!
> Danny


Tagged. Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Daniel W. Koch

Thank you!
I've gone back several pages and started doing my part.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Todd - Corrupted UK
Harry - Running Cold
Steven - I had already tagged the requested tags for Rise of the Raven. I also tagged Selected Poems Vol 1 - 6.
Victorine - The Overtaking
Jason - Descendant: The Protector and Descendant: The Devil's Minions

If you haven't had a chance to tag The Dragon's Flame, please do.

Suggested tags:
fantasy, fantasy adventure, fantasy series, sorcerers, young adult fantasy, parallel worlds, kindle, young adult

Thanks, and enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got all the new ones, congrats! All caught up.


----------



## Kimberly Spencer

All caught up! Wow, you guys weren't kidding about how easy it is to get behind.

My tags: Supernatural, novella, kindleboards, arthurian fantasy, dark fantasy, paranormal mystery, teen, young adult, faeries, fae, kimberly spencer, paranormal, urban fantasy, fairy tale, kindle author


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Harry Shannon ("Running Cold")
Steven R. Drennon
Victorine (latest book)
Jason Hook (new book)


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

New tags:

Jason Hook


----------



## eddvoss

I am caught up again. I have noticed that for my book Rambling in both paperback and Kindle (saying it that way makes me feel like a used car salesman) the tag for short stories isn't being clicked. If you can I would appreciate it if you could jut hit that one tag for me..


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

Edd, I didn't see a "short stories" tag, but I added one.


----------



## Selene Coulter

Caught up again.

Happy Sunday, folks!


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up (and without buying any books this time!)
Here are my tags, 
thank you in advance!

US link:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1


----------



## aaronpolson

Popped in for some tagging--

Caught up again and thankful for the reciprocity.


----------



## StormWorldSeriesGuy

Wouldn't mind trading tags with people either, especially in young adult, fantasy, and apocalyptic categories.

Title: Storm World: Speaker Of The Gods

URL: Storm World: Speaker Of The Gods


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Edd, I had already tagged short stories but I notice the count is only at 2. A couple of other people had the same problem with that particular tag. Short stories seems to have fallen beneath the fold on my anthology and only has 3 tags.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Ricky Sides

StormWorldSeriesGuy said:


> Wouldn't mind trading tags with people either, especially in young adult, fantasy, and apocalyptic categories.
> 
> Title: Storm World: Speaker Of The Gods
> 
> URL: Storm World: Speaker Of The Gods


Tagged. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Running Cold
The Overtaking
Devil's Minions
Storm World


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up!


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

Tagged:

Jonathan DeCoteau
Margaret's new one


----------



## Katy

All caught up! Thanks for the tags!


----------



## TeresaDAmario

All caught up again.   Congrats to all those with new releases this week.  Well done.   (Yes, I only come in once a week, which, on average, gives me about 10 pages to catchup with).


----------



## Arthur Slade

Am looking for some tagging on my latest book. A happy little werewolf story called:


Amazon US (Northern Frights)
Amazon UK (Northern Frights)

Here are the links...if you just want to cut an paste:

horror fiction, young adult, frightening, icelandic, young adult paranormal, young adult mystery, young adult series, arthur slade, kindle, viking, kindle authors, iceland

Thanks! Have been out of the tagging loop, so will get back in the loop now. Or should I say loup(garou)?

Art


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Arthur Slade said:


> Am looking for some tagging on my latest book. A happy little werewolf story called:
> 
> 
> Amazon US (Northern Frights)
> Amazon UK (Northern Frights)
> 
> Here are the links...if you just want to cut an paste:
> 
> horror fiction, young adult, frightening, icelandic, young adult paranormal, young adult mystery, young adult series, arthur slade, kindle, viking, kindle authors, iceland
> 
> Thanks! Have been out of the tagging loop, so will get back in the loop now. Or should I say loup(garou)?
> 
> Art


All tagged and good luck.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got Loki Wolf...cool cover!


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up.

Thanks for any tags...my page is in my siggy.


----------



## VMartinez

Hi Donna,

What a great idea! I'm a new author to Kindle and am just realizing how important tags are. I just tagged yours and will read through other posts to see who else I can tag.

If anyone can tag mine I would really appreciate it. My book is An Unusual Journey Through Royal History and all the tags already there are perfect and just need to be confirmed by more people. Plus, if there are others experienced Kindle authors/readers recommend, I'm happy to see those added. My name, for instance, and other tags like Kindle author, etc., as you have.

Thanks and best,
Victoria "Tori" Martínez



DonnaFaz said:


> I've recently discovered how important tagging is in product placement and I am looking for authors who would be willing to tag my book, The Merry-Go-Round. Here's a link --> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002ZNJL78
> 
> I would be happy to reciprocate on both electronic and print books. I've read that the choice of tags is important. Amazon allows each tagger 15 tags per product. I would prefer the use of: romance, chick lit, women's fiction, fiction, contemporary romance...or you could just check the boxes of the tags I already have. Let me know which tags you'd like for me to use when I tag your book!
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Modified to add: *New to the thread? Jump to page 326 where David has compiled a list of authors/books you should tag...then move forward reading/tagging the posts/books from pg 326 onward...then add your book to the thread, and check in often to tag any new comers.*
> 
> ~Donna~


----------



## kahuna

MieLinMiranda
StormWorldSeriew
DGirardWatson
ScottNiven
Stefanswit

I went to the amazon page and tagged your tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me relationships, love, sexuality, romance, erotica, psychology, self help, spirituality, passion, erotic, sensual, lovers, and health.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

All caught up with tags and likes!  Every time I do this, I chuckle at how many books are tagged with "click on a tag to add it."  

Welcome to all the newbies, and congrats to the new releases!  Y'all are cramazing.


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

Oh, and Tori: Everybody always recommends going back just 5 or 6 pages. No one expects you to go through all 605 pages of this! After all, we are writers, not tagging machines.  Welcome!



VMartinez said:


> Hi Donna,
> 
> What a great idea! I'm a new author to Kindle and am just realizing how important tags are. I just tagged yours and will read through other posts to see who else I can tag.
> 
> If anyone can tag mine I would really appreciate it. My book is An Unusual Journey Through Royal History and all the tags already there are perfect and just need to be confirmed by more people. Plus, if there are others experienced Kindle authors/readers recommend, I'm happy to see those added. My name, for instance, and other tags like Kindle author, etc., as you have.
> 
> Thanks and best,
> Victoria "Tori" Martínez


----------



## VMartinez

Oh, goodness! Thank you, Courtney! I was just asking that question when you posted! Phew! 



Courtney Cantrell said:


> Oh, and Tori: Everybody always recommends going back just 5 or 6 pages. No one expects you to go through all 605 pages of this! After all, we are writers, not tagging machines.  Welcome!


----------



## Todd Young

New for me today or new by:

Harry Shannon
Rai Aren & Tavius E.
Steven R. Drennon
Victorine E. Lieske
Daniel W. Koch
Jonathan DeCoteau
Annie Bellet
AnneMarie Buhl
Arthur Slade
Victoria Martinez

New tags for:

Mackenzie Morgan
Kimberly Spencer
E.J. Stevens

Mine are:

http://www.amazon.com/Corrupted-ebook/dp/B004E9UA80/ref=dp_return_1?ie=UTF8&n=133140011&s=digital-text

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Corrupted/dp/B004E9UA80/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1305414761&sr=1-1


----------



## TLH

Caught up.


----------



## VMartinez

New, so I started with page 600 tonight and tagged every book for all authors on that page:
Selene Coulter
Liam Judge
Karen Fenech
Aaron Polson
Talia Jager
Athanos
Scott Niven
Ed O'Dell
Amy Shojai
Ricky Sides
Rhynedahll
Elijah Moon
Todd Young
MeiLin Miranda
Eddvoss
J Carson Black
Margaret Lake
Katy
Courtney Cantrall
D.A. Boulder
Tracey Alley
Marcin Wrona

Will continue moving forward tomorrow. Right now I can barely keep open my eyes.

Good night!
Tori


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged the new books. Welcome to the thread VMartinez.   Thank you for tagging my books.


----------



## Kavita Nalawde

All caught up


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Caught up.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi all!

Congratulations to those with new books!

Welcome to the new guys!


Caught up this morning with:

Arthur Slade, new one. 

Victoria Martinez x1

Jonathan DeCoteau x1

Daniel W. Koch, new one.


----------



## J. Carson Black

All caught up. Tagged:

Daniel W. Koch X2
Stormworldseriesguy
Doomed Muse Bears repeating, your covers are absolutely gorgeous!
Arthur Slade, you threw me for a loup (sorry!)
Tori - got you, and welcome!

Hoping you can give my short story, PONY RIDES, some taggin' love. Poor little guy isn't on my sig:

http://www.amazon.com/Pony-Rides-ebook/dp/B004KABAGO/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Thanks,
Maggy


----------



## Amyshojai

Got yours, Tori!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

eddvoss (i added the "short stories" tag for you on the "Rambling" kindle and paperback books)
StormWorldSeriesGu
Arthur Slade (i tagged the U.S. & U.K. versions of your new book)
VMartinez
J. Carson Black ("Pony Rides" book)


----------



## Arthur Slade

Amyshojai said:


> Got Loki Wolf...cool cover!


Thanks! The cover still freaks me out...


----------



## Scott Niven

Caught up again! Wow, this goes much quicker when I don't wait 10 days between checking this thread!

Thanks to everyone for tagging my 3 books (in signature below)!


----------



## nicholasmcgirr

Looking to get tagged. Let me know which authors I need to tag in return!!

Thanks!!

http://www.amazon.com/Growing-Dim-Project-Book-ebook/dp/B004WLPWRE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305555303&sr=1-1

Nicholas.


----------



## aaronpolson

Got yours, Nicholas, as well as several others.

Caught up again!

Thanks for the tags...


----------



## nicholasmcgirr

Tagged back Aaron, thanks!


----------



## Dawn Judd

Holy cow.  I go away for a few days and you guys totally blow up this thread.  I think I'm FINALLY caught up. LOL.  BTW, Victorine, I love the cover of your new book.  It's just beautiful!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## VMartinez

Thank you all! Back at it this morning, and will start with new ones on this page, then go to 601.    Thanks for all your tags and the advice on tagging.

Best,
Tori


----------



## nicholasmcgirr

Tagged back three pages worth. For authors with multiple titles, I tagged only one each, due to the fact that I only have one title......for now. New release coming out after some profits from Book One: The Growing Dim Project.

Thanks for the tags and advice!!

Nicholas.


----------



## VMartinez

Just tagged you, Nicholas, but I noticed you only have three. Are there additional ones you want added?

Tori



nicholasmcgirr said:


> Looking to get tagged. Let me know which authors I need to tag in return!!
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Growing-Dim-Project-Book-ebook/dp/B004WLPWRE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305555303&sr=1-1
> 
> Nicholas.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up again.

Thank for the tags...mine is in my siggy.


----------



## Jon Olson

Gotcha Liam, Art, Scott, Nicholas, Aaron, Gertie, Tori, and Tess!

Thanks for any help!

Jon


----------



## VMartinez

Jon,

What tags do you want on "The Ride Home"?



Jon Olson said:


> Gotcha Liam, Art, Scott, Nicholas, Aaron, Gertie, Tori, and Tess!
> 
> Thanks for any help!
> 
> Jon


----------



## VMartinez

Did everyone's books that I hadn't already done on pages 604, 605 and 606, including: Arthur Slade, Nicholas, Dawn Judd, SWCleveland, TeresaDAmario, Tess St. John, Kahuna, TLH, J.CarsonBlack (Pony Rides), Kavita Nalawde, Ruth Harris, Amber Queen, Harry Shannon (actually, still working on ALL   ), JD Rhoades, Jason Hook, E.J. Stevens, JR Tomlin, Mackenzie Morgan, Kimberly Spencer, Grace Elliot, and StormWorldSeriesG. 

Now I just have to conquer the in-between pages - 601 to 603!

Tori


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Welcome to all the new taggers!

I tagged:

Harry Shannon
Victorine
Jasoon Hook
StormWorldSeriesG
Arthur Slade
V Martinez
J. Carson Black
nicholasmcgirr

I can be tagged back at: http://www.amazon.com/Accomplished-in-Murder-ebook/dp/B004SUOZTA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305564846&sr=1-1


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jon Olson said:


> Gotcha Liam, Art, Scott, Nicholas, Aaron, Gertie, Tori, and Tess!
> 
> Thanks for any help!
> 
> Jon


Thanks, Jon. Appreciate the tags. I tagged your first one but there was only one tag on The Ride Home. Let us know when you put tags on it so we can click away.


----------



## Jon Olson

VMartinez said:


> Jon,
> 
> What tags do you want on "The Ride Home"?


Hi Tori. Good question.

I think it's suspense, noir, marital relationships. I think of it as "domestic noir," but I'm not sure that's really a tag.

Thanks so much for asking.

jon


----------



## RachelAstor

Caught up again, thanks everyone!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jon Olson said:


> Hi Tori. Good question.
> 
> I think it's suspense, noir, marital relationships. I think of it as "domestic noir," but I'm not sure that's really a tag.
> 
> Thanks so much for asking.
> 
> jon


Added those tags including domestic noir.

You should have genre, sub-genre, and descriptive tags so readers can search and then narrow the search. If you add more tags, let us know.


----------



## Erica Sloane

Mind if I jump in? I've gone back three pages.

Here's my new novella. Any tags clicked will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B00507FNP0/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged & liked (altho I note that not every page has a "like"--wonder why)

Jason H
Arthur S
VictoriaM
NicholasMcG
Jon O

Welcome to the new taggers, congratulations on the new titles & thanks for the tags back.
All caught up.


----------



## Arthur Slade

Caught up...well, until about 5 minutes from now...


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Jason Hook: new one 
StormWorldSeriesGuy 
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake': new one 
VMartinez 
nicholasmcgirr
Jon Olson: both 
Erica Sloane: all three

If you haven't done so already, please tag my new one:* Just Don't Mess With Us: Family Matters*


----------



## Erica Sloane

Andrew Ashling said:


> If you haven't done so already, please tag my new one:* Just Don't Mess With Us: Family Matters*


Got it.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

Tagged:

Arthur Slade
Victoria Martinez
Nicholas McGurr
John Olson
Erica Sloane

Welcome to the new taggers and I appreciate tags back. Existing tags for all but "Lovers and Beloveds" are awesome; here are tags for LaB that I need emphasized for your cutting-and-pasting pleasure:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0043EX1S2
coming of age, fantasy, fantasy series, kindle, magic, fantasy coming of age, fantasy erotica, epic fantasy, jacqueline carey, kushiel, intrigue, coming of age fantasy, family saga, meilin miranda

Thank you for the tag-backs!


----------



## William BK.

Tagged these today: 
Harry Shannon (new one)
Steven Drennon
Victorine Lieske
Persia Walker (Harlem)
Daniel Koch
Jonathan DeCoteau
Arthur Slade (new one)
Victoria Martinez
Nicholas McGirr
Jon Olson
Erica Sloane

All caught up!

Thanks for tags back, everyone.


----------



## Katy

All caught up! Thanks for the tags!


----------



## KerylR

All tagged up.  Thanks for the tags.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got all the new ones, congrats and welcome to the thread!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I'm caught up to this point.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ruth Harris

Simply amazing!

still caught up


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your new one tagged, Erica. Good luck.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Caught up this afternoon with:

Nicholas McGirr
Maragret Lake
Erica Sloane
J. Carson Black


----------



## VMartinez

Finished! Everyone's books from page 600 on. This afternoon I did everyone on pages 601 to 603, as well as any new ones on 606 and 607, including: Barbara Silkstone, Jason G. Anderson, Andrew Ashling, Dara England, D. Girard Watson, Jason M. Tucker, Remi Michaud, Harmonius, Marian Allen, Jan Hurst-Nicholson, William BK, Rai Aren, Steven R. Drennon, Victorine, Katherine Pine, Jon Olson (The Ride Home), Rachel Astor, Erica Sloane, and Keryl R.

Now I have an incentive to keep up with this daily! That was a lot of work!  

Thanks to everyone for the tags!

Best,
Tori


----------



## VMartinez

Aside from learning a lot about everybody's books while doing my initial tagging marathon, I noticed that many of you have tags like Kindleboards Author and Kindle Author, as well as Goodreads and Goodreads Author. Are those helpful? If so, can I request that someone add them/tag them on my behalf?

Thanks!
Tori


----------



## Erik Williams

If anyone will to tag my new book WALKING SHADOWS, it'd be greatly appreciated.  It's clickable in my signature.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Erik Williams said:


> If anyone will to tag my new book WALKING SHADOWS, it'd be greatly appreciated. It's clickable in my signature.
> Thanks in advance.


Hi there,

I tagged your book. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

VMartinez said:


> Aside from learning a lot about everybody's books while doing my initial tagging marathon, I noticed that many of you have tags like Kindleboards Author and Kindle Author, as well as Goodreads and Goodreads Author. Are those helpful? If so, can I request that someone add them/tag them on my behalf?
> 
> Thanks!
> Tori


I don't know if they are helpful or not, but it can't hurt. I added them for you.



Erik Williams said:


> If anyone will to tag my new book WALKING SHADOWS, it'd be greatly appreciated. It's clickable in my signature.
> Thanks in advance.


Done and welcome.


----------



## Victorine

All caught up now. Thanks for the tags everyone!

Vicki


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

Tagged:

Erik Williams

I don't know about the "kindle" tags; I can't imagine they'd help. One that I *do* know helps is "cheap kindle books." That auto-adds you to the CheapKindleBooks.com directory. When I've had enough clicks left over I've been tagging below-$5 with that tag, and I believe it only needs the one tag; no one else has to tag that. You're welcome.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Loki Wolf (+ UK)
Unusual Journey
Pony Rides
Growing Dim
Jon x 2
Walking Shadows


----------



## VMartinez

Thank you, Gertie!

And thank you, MeiLin for the suggestion. My book is $2.99 so if someone could add that I'd be thrilled!

What about the book title? I see many of you have that.

Tori



MeiLinMiranda said:


> Tagged:
> 
> Erik Williams
> 
> I don't know about the "kindle" tags; I can't imagine they'd help. One that I *do* know helps is "cheap kindle books." That auto-adds you to the CheapKindleBooks.com directory. When I've had enough clicks left over I've been tagging below-$5 with that tag, and I believe it only needs the one tag; no one else has to tag that. You're welcome.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with Walking Shadows.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

Victoria: Done. Thought I'd already done it, but apparently not!


----------



## VMartinez

You rock! Thank you!



MeiLinMiranda said:


> Victoria: Done. Thought I'd already done it, but apparently not!


----------



## VMartinez

Done, Erik. 



Erik Williams said:


> If anyone will to tag my new book WALKING SHADOWS, it'd be greatly appreciated. It's clickable in my signature.
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## JRTomlin

Got all the new ones. Congrats!

Thanks for the tags back.


----------



## David N. Alderman

Back in the game. Had a busy, busy weekend but I'm caught up now.   Congrats to the new books and welcome to the newbies.


----------



## Stefanswit

If everyone tagged me I would probably be famous by now. You know you want to.


----------



## D Girard Watson

I'm caught up.  I tagged these folks:

JR Tomlin
Victoria Martinez
Scott Cleveland
Erik Williams
Keryl Raist
Arthur Slade
Dawn Judd
Nicholas McGirr
Jon Olson
Rachel Astor
Erica Sloane
AnneMarie Buhl 
Teresa D'Amario
Ty Hutchinson
Kavita Nalawde
Daniel Koch
Kimberly Spencer
Grace Elliot

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up!

Thanks for the tags!

Tag, you're it!


----------



## VMartinez

Tagged David N. Alderman and stefanswit. That's it for me for today - totally caught up. Thank you, everyone!


----------



## TLH

Caught up again.


----------



## Todd Young

New for me today:

Nicholas McGirr
Jon Olson
Erica Sloane
Erik Williams

All tagged and liked.

Mine are:

http://www.amazon.com/Corrupted-ebook/dp/B004E9UA80/ref=dp_return_1?ie=UTF8&n=133140011&s=digital-text

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Corrupted/dp/B004E9UA80/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1305414761&sr=1-1

I'm getting a lot better at tagging. It takes a bit of practice.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

all caught up again, despite the Cat's best attempts to distract me.


----------



## SarahBarnard

Whoah.... This is going to take some doing. But I'll give it a shot and try to tag as many as I can.

Mine are in my sig (just click the pics) - and I'd love some tagging, especially for Fantasy, Magic.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All tagged up:

Scott Niven
Traceya
D Girard Watson
Remi Michaud
Harry Shannon
Victorine
Jason Hook
Stormworldseriesguy
Arthur Slade
V Martinez
J Carson Black
Michaelsmcgirr
Jon Olsen
Erica Sloane
Stefanswit

--------------
Mine for the newbies:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Rhynedahll

SarahBarnard said:


> Whoah.... This is going to take some doing. But I'll give it a shot and try to tag as many as I can.
> 
> Mine are in my sig (just click the pics) - and I'd love some tagging, especially for Fantasy, Magic.


I've tagged your US books, but a couple had only one tag.


----------



## athanos

Tagged up & here's my info to stay current:

Tags are: 
antichrist, apocalypse, armageddon, 
dark fantasy, horror, illuminati, lucifer, new world order, occult, paranormal, 
prophecy, supernatural, templar, 2012, satan, end of world

My books are:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004QOA768
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004TSIV0U
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004TSCH2I
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ULWSAK 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004V51D24
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W3FX76
I know they're in my signature, but this way there's NO confusion.

Thanks everybody for returning the tagging favor.


----------



## Marcin Wrona

All caught up. A few new folks, and a few new (or previously untagged) items from others.


----------



## Kavita Nalawde

Only one new for me today Nicholas.


----------



## Ruth Harris

Liked & tagged—

ErikW
SarahB

Welcome to the new taggers & thanks for the tags back.
All caught up.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

nicholasmcgirr
Jon Olson
Erica Sloane
Erik Williams
SarahBarnard


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

All caught up.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up!

Hope everyone has a terrific Tuesday!


----------



## Charliegirl

Hey guys! I had some serious computer problems but I'm back with looooooots of catching up to do....

Here's some new ones (for me) that I tagged this morning:
Harry Shannon
Rai Aren
Steven R. Drennon
TLH
traceya
Jason Hook
Selene Coulter
Arthur Slade
VMartinez

I'll be back to catch up on any other new ones 

Here's mine that can definitely use some tag lovin' : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004Y5PLUG


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Erik Williams
SarahBarnard

My new one, *Bonds of Fear*, just went live on Amazon. All tags greatly appreciated.










US Kindle version
UK Kindle version
DE Kindle version


----------



## rayhensley

Been a while. Had to go back a few pages  

Persia Walker
Daniel W. Koch
J.D. Rhoades
E. J. Stevens
Mackenzie Morgan
Kimberly Spencer
Gregory Bresiger
Grace Elliot
Andrew Ashling


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Today's Tags:

Edd - I had already tagged short stories on both.
Jonathan - Storm World
Arthur - The Loki Wolf - US and UK
Tori - An Unusual Journey
J Carson Black - Pony Rides
Nicholas - The Growing Dim Project
Jon - The Petoskey Stone, The Ride Home
Erica - Mother of the Groom
Erik - Walking Shadows
Sarah - The Map and the Stone, The Portal Between, The Portal Sundered
Andrew - The Invisible Chains

If you haven't tagged The Dragon's Flame, please do.

Suggested tags:
fantasy, fantasy adventure, fantasy series, sorcerers, young adult fantasy, parallel worlds, kindle, young adult

Thanks for all the tags and have a nice day.


----------



## Steven R. Drennon

Caught up once more. Thanks for the new tags!


----------



## VMartinez

New for me this morning:

SarahBarnard (except UK)
M.G. Scarsbrook
Charliegirl
Andrew Ashling (Bonds of Fear)
Fayhensley

Thanks for all the return tags!

Tori


----------



## Stefanswit

Thanks for the tags, guys. I just tagged like crazy for about an hour. Hopefully I got you. Next time I'll make a list.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got all the new ones and caught up...for now.   Reciprocal tags appreciated.


----------



## E.J. Stevens

Phew! All caught up. 

Thanks for the tags!
xx,
E.J.
Suggested tags:
From the Shadows Poetry, Poetry Anthology, Dark Poetry,
Shadows of Myth and Legend Poetry, Paranormal Poetry, Dark Poetry, Dark Fantasy
She Smells the Dead (Spirit Guide #1) Paranormal Romance, Urban Fantasy, Young Adult, Ghosts, Paranormal Mystery, Teen
Spirit Storm (Spirit Guide #2) Ghosts, Paranormal Romance, Young Adult, Young Adult Paranormal Romance, Paranormal Mystery, Books for Teens


----------



## Katy

I'm caught up. Thanks for all the tags.


----------



## RachelAstor

Woo - caught up again!


----------



## SarahBarnard

I think I'm mostly on top of tagging now....
But I have a little problem...

I have a tag problem - http://www.amazon.com/Portal-Between-ebook/dp/B0037CEUMW
On Amazon US a few wrong tags have turned up.... These ones really don't belong, and I have no idea why they should be there. Any chance you lovely lot could vote them down? 
chicago(9)
cia(9)
fbi(9)
fireflies(9)
enemy combatant(2)

My books are set in the UK, no Chicago even close by, no CIA or FBI, possibly some fireflies but not that I know about and enemy combatants is stretching a point....

Thanks!


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

Caught up:
Andrew's new one
Sarah Barnard (tags fixed too)
Raymund Hensley

Those of you in that list who didn't have the "cheap kindle books" tag now have that too. Taggers, remember you don't have to "waste" a tag on that one; once it's tagged, it'll show up in that directory site. Or so they say.


----------



## aaronpolson

I've popped in and updated tags again - 

taken care of, Sarah-

Thanks for the tags in return.  All my books are linked below.


----------



## Marian Allen

Did a buncha tagging today! Note to self: drop in more often. 

MA


----------



## Alex Sinclair

I have spent the last four days attempting to catch up!!! I am nearly there.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up.

Sarah, one of our taggers has a firefly series. I suspect someone accidentally pasted those tags in your tag box. Sometimes we move so fast we even copy and paste "click this tag to add it."  

Good luck with the new releases and welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Voted down the tags requested to be voted down as well.


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Alex Sinclair said:


> I have spent the last four days attempting to catch up!!! I am nearly there.


Tagged. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## VMartinez

Done!



SarahBarnard said:


> I think I'm mostly on top of tagging now....
> But I have a little problem...
> 
> I have a tag problem - http://www.amazon.com/Portal-Between-ebook/dp/B0037CEUMW
> On Amazon US a few wrong tags have turned up.... These ones really don't belong, and I have no idea why they should be there. Any chance you lovely lot could vote them down?
> chicago(9)
> cia(9)
> fbi(9)
> fireflies(9)
> enemy combatant(2)
> 
> My books are set in the UK, no Chicago even close by, no CIA or FBI, possibly some fireflies but not that I know about and enemy combatants is stretching a point....
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## VMartinez

Newly tagged by me this afternoon: Alex Sinclair (and voted down some that were snarky!)

Tori


----------



## 40977

Caught up, and happy to announce the publication of HOT TICKET, a middle grade mystery!  

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged.   Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## 40977

Thanks Ricky!


----------



## Todd Young

New for me today, or new by:

Sarah Barnard
Andrew Ashling
Alex Sinclair
Tracy Marchini
Raymund Hensley

All tagged and liked.

If you could just tag the one book in my signature it would be appreciated.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up again.


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up again!


----------



## Tess St John

caught up


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

I tagged:

Jon Olson
Rachel Astor
Erik Williams
Sarah Barnard
rayhensley
Tmarchini

I can be tagged back at: http://www.amazon.com/Accomplished-in-Murder-ebook/dp/B004SUOZTA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305564846&sr=1-1


----------



## 41419

Page 609! Sheesh!

It was 595 the other day.

Oh well, it's off to tag I go.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tmarchini said:


> Caught up, and happy to announce the publication of HOT TICKET, a middle grade mystery!
> 
> Thanks for the tags!


Tagged!

Congratulations!


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Caught up.


----------



## 41419

Finally done.

Jeez those saucy covers sure wake you up in the a.m.

You know who you are...


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

rayhensley: Get Kilt, How I met..., Ambulance Masters (had the others already)
Tmarchini: new one

If you haven't done so already, please tag my new one:* The Invisible Chains - Part 2: Bonds of Fear*


----------



## J. Carson Black

Caught up from yesterday. New today:

Alex - welcome
Tracy X 2
Andrew's new one


----------



## Katy

All caught up.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I'm caught up to this point.

It's been a while since I posted a link to my other books not represented in my siggy. Here it is:

http://www.amazon.com/Ricky-Sides/e/B002P9SO48/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0

Thank you all for the tags. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## AmberQueen

All caught up!


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up--NEED COFFEE! Later, folks...


----------



## Scott Niven

All caught up...again! 

Here are my 3 books, along with suggested tags:

*Twilight Candleflies:*
http://www.amazon.com/Twilight-Candleflies-Speculative-Fiction-ebook/dp/B004URS8S0/
*Tags:*
fantasy, science fiction, scifi, speculative fiction, niven, scott niven, kindle, ebook, short story collection, fiction, anthology, post-apocalyptic, future, robots, alternate reality

*Sunset Lavaflies:*
http://www.amazon.com/Sunset-Lavaflies-Speculative-Fiction-ebook/dp/B004VWLCKA/
*Tags:*
fantasy, science fiction, scifi, speculative fiction, niven, scott niven, kindle, ebook, short story collection, fiction, anthology, paranormal, religion, spirituality, supernatural

*Midnight Fireflies:*
http://www.amazon.com/Midnight-Fireflies-Speculative-Fiction-ebook/dp/B004Y7A4GA/
*Tags:*
fantasy, science fiction, scifi, speculative fiction, niven, scott niven, kindle, ebook, short story collection, fiction, anthology, space travel, virtual reality, space opera, contemporary fantasy

Thanks so much! The more I read about tagging, the more important I'm starting to think it is. I've also realized I probably didn't need to tag some words, such as Lavaflies, because there are exactly 0 other books that use that term!


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Today's tags:

Sarah - downvoted requested tags
Alex - Bitch - already tagged the others
Tracy - Janie Dies Her Hair, Hot Ticket
Ray - Get Kilt - already tagged the others
Ricky - The Citadel, Eternal Vigilance - I really thought I'd tagged all of yours, but I checked today just in case, and somewhere along the line I missed these two. Sorry about that, but they're tagged now.


Thanks for the tags. Have a nice day.


----------



## Marian Allen

And there was much tagging. 

Thanks for all the tag-love, people!  

My books are linked from my sig.

MA


----------



## aaronpolson

Back up to date - 

Thanks for the tags, everyone.


----------



## VMartinez

Newly tagged by me this morning:

Tmarchini
Dgaughran

Thanks for all the tags, everyone, and congrats on all the great books!

Tori


----------



## JRTomlin

All caught up again. Welcome to the newcomers. 

Thanks for the tag love, folks.


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged, liked--

Andrew your new one but no like button
SarahB downvoted as you requested
TracyM

Congratulation on the new books & thanks for the tags back...
All Caught Up


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Andrew Ashling (new book)
rayhensley
SarahBarnard
Tmarchini (new book)


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up!
I'm seriously impressed by some of the covers out there!

US link:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1

Thanks for the return tags.
G x


----------



## Jeff Tompkins

Here are the ones I got. Will do more catching up later!

Raymund Hensley
RachelAstor
SarahBarnard (downvoted for you)
MeiLinMiranda
aaronpolson
Marian Allen
Alex Sinclair
Margaret Lake
Ricky Sides
Tess St John
David Gaughran

Thanks for any tags back.


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Woot! I'm all caught up again.

Amazon was loading wicked slow for me today. I hope it was only me and not a general lag. Made catching up like 10 times longer, but, I had some time to kill before writing time. ::grins::

I hope you're all well. My books are in my signature.

Best,
AyVee
Allure Van Sanz


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you for the tags Jeff.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Looks like I'm still caught up this afternoon.


----------



## David N. Alderman

Caught up!


----------



## swolf

After taking a month or so off, I'm jumping back in. Went back and did pages 600-610.

Tagged:

Selene Coulter 
aaronpolson 
Scott Niven 
Ed_ODell 
Elijah Joon 
Todd Young 
MeiLinMiranda 
eddvoss 
J. Carson Black
Katy 
Courtney Cantrell 
D.A. Boulter 
traceya 
Marcin Wrona 
BarbaraSilkstone 
Mackenzie Morgan 
Tess St John 
Andrew Ashling 
Ruth Harris 
JD Rhoades 
E.J. Stevens 
Harmonious 
Marian Allen
D Girard Watson 
Remi Michaud 
William BK. 
Harry Shannon 
Rai Aren 
Steven R. Drennon 
Victorine 
TLH 
Katherine Pine
AmberQueen 
Grace Elliot 
Arthur Slade 
VMartinez 
Kavita Nalawde 
Dawn Judd 
Jon Olson 
RachelAstor 
Erica Sloane 
SarahBarnard 
Charliegirl 
rayhensley 
Stefanswit 
Alex Sinclair 
Tmarchini 
Doomed Muse 
dgaughran
Jeff Tompkins 
AllureVanSanz

If I missed anyone, let me know.

My books and tags: (If you tagged me when I was last here, only the bottom one is new.)

Amulet: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004QT6YBK

erotica, sex, explicit sex, romance, invisibility, thriller, voyeurism, adult fiction, amulet, couples erotica, girl next door, paranormal erotica, lesbian, young love, sweet romance

Amulet 2: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004CRSRD4/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

erotica, explicit sex, explicit erotica, time travel, time travel romance, voyeurism, invisibility, thriller, mystery, romance, sexy, adult fiction, amulet, alternate reality, couples erotica

Paranormal Erotica: http://www.amazon.com/Paranormal-Erotica-ebook/dp/B004D4ZUP4/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1

erotica, paranormal, vampire, twilight zone, erato, wwi, isis, egyptology, adult fiction, short stories, couples erotica, comedy, violence, egypt, mythology

Thrillers: http://www.amazon.com/Thrillers-ebook/dp/B004D4ZURW/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_3

thriller, mystery, serial killer, time travel, hitler, texas, hologram, hitchhiker, violence, child abuse, romance, sex, seduction, murder, future

Sex Zombies: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0050VR19W

army, drive in, epidemic, erotica, horror, lust, naked, nude, pulp, small town, teens, undead, violence, virus, zombies

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

Thought I was caught up with Jeff Tompkins and then S Wolf showed up!  I tagged all the books and added "cheap kindle books" where appropriate.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your new one SWolf. Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged today:

D Girard Watson

Steven Drennon  - made sure that I'd tagged the 3 you requested.

Victorine - now new one also

Daniel Koch

Edd Voss - went back to check and I'd previously tagged short stories

Storm World Series

Andrew Slade - new one also

Victoria Martinez

Jon Olson - now new one also

Erik Williams

Thank you for also tagging my books in return.  Thank you to everyone who has already tagged my books.

Karen


----------



## Rhynedahll

Also tagged the new one by Swolf.


----------



## athanos

A T U, A T U, A T U!!


----------



## nicholasmcgirr

Sorry folks, I have to be off for the next few days. Thank you so much for the "likes" and all the tags. I'll catch up on Saturday!

Nicholas.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up!

Wanted to thank everyone...my likes have are over 100!!!! Woohoo!


----------



## TLH

all caught up again


----------



## Bailey Bristol

Today I tagged:

Scott Niven...Amyshojai...Amberqueen...Mackenzie Morgan
Marian Allen...Aaron Polson...JRTomlin...Ruth Harris
liam.judge...Grace Elliot...Jeff Tompkins...Allure Van Sanz
David Alderman...sworf

Thank you to any of you who are able to tag for me.
Do remember to click "AGREE WITH THESE TAGS" before leaving the page.

LOVE WILL FOLLOW
http://amzn.to/love_will_follow

Bailey Bristol
#41 Top Kindle Romantic Suspense - 99 cents


----------



## Todd Young

The only new ones for me today are:

Jeff Tompkins
S Wolf

Both tagged and liked.

Mine is in my signature. Thanks.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

swolf: Sex Zombies

If you haven't done so already, please tag my new one:* The Invisible Chains - Part 2: Bonds of Fear*


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Caught up.


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Hi 
Here is my book

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Get-Out-Away-National-Serviceman/dp/B0050I6A2E

Get in Get Out and Get Away - I have linked the UK version as most sales are from there, if you can please tag that one -thanks.

True Story of the my time undertaking National Service including a peacekeeping mission in the Cameroons with terrorists intent on disrupting the election.
Thanks (just about to tag some of the thread)

www.getingetoutandgetaway.co.uk for details


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

swolf (latest book)


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Alan Parkinson


----------



## Ricky Sides

Alan Parkinson said:


> Hi
> Here is my book
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Get-Out-Away-National-Serviceman/dp/B0050I6A2E
> 
> Get in Get Out and Get Away - I have linked the UK version as most sales are from there, if you can please tag that one -thanks.
> 
> True Story of the my time undertaking National Service including a peacekeeping mission in the Cameroons with terrorists intent on disrupting the election.
> Thanks (just about to tag some of the thread)
> 
> www.getingetoutandgetaway.co.uk for details


Welcome to the thread. I tagged your book.


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Hi - thanks just tagged Claws- that cover is great - very eye catching


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bailey Bristol said:


> Today I tagged:
> 
> Scott Niven...Amyshojai...Amberqueen...Mackenzie Morgan
> Marian Allen...Aaron Polson...JRTomlin...Ruth Harris
> liam.judge...Grace Elliot...Jeff Tompkins...Allure Van Sanz
> David Alderman...sworf
> 
> Thank you to any of you who are able to tag for me.
> Do remember to click "AGREE WITH THESE TAGS" before leaving the page.
> 
> LOVE WILL FOLLOW
> http://amzn.to/love_will_follow
> 
> Bailey Bristol
> #41 Top Kindle Romantic Suspense - 99 cents


Agree with these tags is only good for downvoting maltags or erroneous tags. It doesn't add to the tag count.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up again. Thanks for the tags back.


----------



## Katy

I'm all caught up today. Thanks for the tags!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got Alan Parkinson's book--US version (note: there's a tagging thread specifically for UK books, too).


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged & liked--

JeffT
SWolf--have you tagged Modern Women?
Alan P--US edition/not allowed to tag UK

Welcome to the new taggers & thank you for the tags back.

All caught up


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up.


----------



## J. Carson Black

Tagged and liked:

swolf x 5
jeff 
alan

I know we wonder if the tagging does anyone any good---although it certainly makes us feel better.  A few days ago I asked you all to tag PONY RIDES. I didn't expect anything, but a couple of days ago I checked to see how it was doing. It had gone down in rank and also managed to get on the short stories best seller list.  I think those tags were responsible. So...

Thanks!


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

New for me today:

S Wolf - Sex Zombies
Alan - Get In Get Out and Get Away - US and UK

Thanks for the tags back. Have a nice day.


----------



## aaronpolson

Got Alan's and Jeff's - new to me since last time. 

All caught up.

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

J. Carson Black said:


> Tagged and liked:
> 
> swolf x 5
> jeff
> alan
> 
> I know we wonder if the tagging does anyone any good---although it certainly makes us feel better. A few days ago I asked you all to tag PONY RIDES. I didn't expect anything, but a couple of days ago I checked to see how it was doing. It had gone down in rank and also managed to get on the short stories best seller list. I think those tags were responsible. So...
> 
> Thanks!


Wonderful news. That's what we like to hear.


----------



## VMartinez

Newly tagged by me this morning:

Jeff Tompkins
Allure Van Sanz
Swolf
Bailey Bristol
Alan Parkinson

Thanks for the return tags and good luck with everyone's books.

Tori


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

Tagged Alan and am now caught up. Jeebus, I have to check this thread two or three times a day to stay caught up...


----------



## JRTomlin

Welcome to the newcomers.

Tagged:

Jeff Tompkins
Allure Van Sanz
Swolf
Bailey Bristol
Alan Parkinson

I would appreciate tags to the paperback version of Freedom's Sword here: 
http://www.amazon.com/Freedoms-Sword-J-R-Tomlin/dp/1461004152

And tags to my new co-authored fantasy Laying the Odds:
Laying the Odds

Preferred tags: fantasy, fantasy adventure, gambling, mage, magic

Thanks for the tag love and have a great day.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JRTomlin said:


> Welcome to the newcomers.
> 
> Tagged:
> 
> Jeff Tompkins
> Allure Van Sanz
> Swolf
> Bailey Bristol
> Alan Parkinson
> 
> I would appreciate tags to the paperback version of Freedom's Sword here:
> http://www.amazon.com/Freedoms-Sword-J-R-Tomlin/dp/1461004152
> 
> And tags to my new co-authored fantasy Laying the Odds:
> Laying the Odds
> 
> Preferred tags: fantasy, fantasy adventure, gambling, mage, magic
> 
> Thanks for the tag love and have a great day.


Got 'em. Good luck.


----------



## Javier Gimenez Sasieta

Last few pages caught up!

New members, please tag me!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ryne Douglas Pearson said:


> Would appreciate tagging on my novel Simple Simon
> 
> Crikey a lot of books have been added since I last looked. I gotta get to work catching up.
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> Ryne


Got it. Good luck.


----------



## William BK.

Tagged these today to catch up:
Erik Williams
Sarah Barnard
Andrew Ashling (new one)
Raymund Hensley
Tracy Marchini (new one)
Jeff Tompkins
S. Wolf
Karen Fenech
Alan E. Parkinson
Ryne Douglas Pearson

Thanks to everyone for tagging back.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thanks Alan. I like the cover for the ebook. It leave a bit to be desired for the paperback though.

I tagged the new releases. Congratulations guys.


----------



## Talia Jager

Phew! All caught up. I was like 10 pages behind - spent the week trying to get my next book finished up (it's now being uploaded - YAY!).


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up again - somehow I'd missed Ryne Douglas Pearson's, but got 'em now.

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## E.J. Stevens

All caught up!

Sarah, voted down requested tags.

Thanks for the tags. 
xx,
E.J.
Suggested tags:
From the Shadows Poetry, Poetry Anthology, Dark Poetry,
Shadows of Myth and Legend Poetry, Paranormal Poetry, Dark Poetry, Dark Fantasy
She Smells the Dead (Spirit Guide #1) Paranormal Romance, Urban Fantasy, Young Adult, Ghosts, Paranormal Mystery, Teen
Spirit Storm (Spirit Guide #2) Ghosts, Paranormal Romance, Young Adult, Young Adult Paranormal Romance, Paranormal Mystery, Books for Teens


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up...again...for 30 seconds.


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up! Phew x

US link:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1

Thanks for the return tags,
G x


----------



## Rhynedahll

Caught up this afternoon with:

Rhyne Douglas Pierson, new one. Congratulations!

J. R. Tomlin, paperback & new one. Congratulations!


----------



## Joel Travis

I have tagged everyone on David's handy list, from "Posters/Taggers starting on Page 315 of this thread" to the end.

My novel can be tagged at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004H8GUQ4


Thanks in advance to all taggers!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Talia Jager

My new book went live super fast!!!! 
It's the last one in my signature: The Ultimate Sacrifice
Here are my preferred tags: 

young adult, teen, paranormal, paranormal romance, young adult paranormal, friendship, fiction, young adult fiction, supernatural, demons, the ultimate sacrifice, adventure, love, paranormal abilities, books for teens

Thank you SO much!!!!!!!


----------



## Amyshojai

Congrats to the new books/authors! all tagged.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

new JR
Javier Gimenez Sasiesta
Ryne Douglas Pearson

Thanks for tags! Don't know if it makes any difference but hey.


----------



## David N. Alderman

Caught up for the day. Welcome to the newcomers and congrats on the new books.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Talia Jager said:


> My new book went live super fast!!!!
> It's the last one in my signature: The Ultimate Sacrifice
> Here are my preferred tags:
> 
> young adult, teen, paranormal, paranormal romance, young adult paranormal, friendship, fiction, young adult fiction, supernatural, demons, the ultimate sacrifice, adventure, love, paranormal abilities, books for teens
> 
> Thank you SO much!!!!!!!


Tagged.  Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged:

Joel Travis, welcome to the thread!

Talia Jager, new one. Congratulations!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks for the tags back to the newcomers and welcome.

Good luck with the new releases.

And once again I am all caught up.


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

My goodness.  I take a break for a few days, and suddenly I've got nearly 10 pages to catch up on! 

So.  All caught up on tags and "likes."  Thanks in advance for returning to favor!


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up again - 

Thanks for the tags, especially for Write Hard, Borrowed Saints, and We are the Monsters.  

Stay Classy, Kindleboards.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Get In Get Out (UK)
Laying the Odds
Simple Simon
Ultimate Sacrifice
Blabbermouth


----------



## Harris Channing

Got a new book out! AN UNWILLING BARONESS...could sure use some tags!  

Here's the one's I prefer, if you don't mind!  

Regency, regency romance, historical romance, romance, cheap kindle book, .99 book, love story

Going back six pages...on your mark, get set...GO!


----------



## Amyshojai

Harris, got the new one tagged, congrats!


----------



## Harris Channing

Thank Amy!

Caught up for tonight.  I'm whipped!


----------



## Talia Jager

All caught up tonight. Thanks for the tags and congrats!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Aaron's Write Hard. I missed that one somehow. Congratulations on the new release.

Harris, tagged your new novella, An Unwilling Baroness. Congratulation on your new release.

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Marcin Wrona

All caught up.


----------



## nicholasmcgirr

Looks like I have about 8 pages to catch up on! One more day of working and I'll catch up on Saturday. Thanks for all the help with tags, but I haven't received that many "Likes"?

Thanks again all and have a "great sales Friday"

Nicholas.


----------



## Ruth Harris

liked & tagged--

JRTomlin
RDPearson
JoelTravis
TalizJ

Good luck on the new books & thanks for the tags back
All Caught Up


----------



## Katy

All caught up. Thanks for the tags.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with:

Andrew Ashling
Sarah Banard
Alex Sinclair
Tmarchini
S Wolf
Alan E Parkinson
JR Tomlin
Ryne Douglas Pearson
Talia Jager
Harris Channing

------------------

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## AmberQueen

All caught up.

May I ask a favor? Would people please, please vote down some tags for me on BLACK ORCHID BLUES and vote up others?

The tags to be voted _down_:

african-american horror
african american romance
african american fiction
african american literature
christian fiction
kimberla lawson
kimberla lawson roby

The tags to be voted _up_:

Persia Walker
Harlem Renaissance
New York novel
historical fiction
historical mystery
Walter Mosley
Jazz Age
Lanie Price
African American
Kindle

Thank you, everyone.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Alan Parkinson 
Ryne Douglas Pearson: Simple Simon 
Joel Travis 
Talia Jager: new one
Harris Channing: new one

If you haven't done so already, please tag my new one:* The Invisible Chains - Part 2: Bonds of Fear*


----------



## Grace Elliot

Last booked in about 12 hours ago and already moved on 1.5 pages....caught up again (Considering visiting twice a day but that might be obsessive.)

US link:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1

Thanks for the return tags and likes.

G x


----------



## J. Carson Black

Caught up - including the new ones, back to 611.  Sometimes I'm finding I can't "tt". Anyone else have this problem? I recently switched to Firefox from Chrome.


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up this morning.


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up again -

(You didn't miss it, Ricky--I just hadn't mentioned Write Hard specifically. )

So, if you all don't mind tagging . It's material culled from my experiences as a writer and teacher.

Cheers,

Aaron


----------



## Tess St John

Got all the new ones.

Here's mine for the newbies...http://www.amazon.com/Second-Chances-Are-ebook/dp/B004WTUHTE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1305906870&sr=8-1


----------



## Kavita Nalawde

caught up. 4 new ones for me today


----------



## RachelAstor

Caught up again - thanks everyone!


----------



## Ed_ODell

Damn! I thought I had a pretty good handle on this. I turn my back for four or five days, and viola: 14 new pages added!

I am caught up to page 608. I'll get to the rest this evening. Welcome, new authors! May each of you enjoy great success!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your Hard Write book, and caught up.


----------



## ndrake

Interesting topic!  Thank you for the information.

N


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up.

N.Drake, are you joining us?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ndrake said:


> Still trying to figure it out! I was wondering what it meant when it was asking about linking to your card.


You lost me. What card?


----------



## athanos

Tagged up & here's my info to stay current:

Tags are: 
*horror, lucifer, new world order, adventure kindle, illuminati, 5 star rating, armageddon,
antichrist, prophecy, paranormal, occult, supernatural, satan, dark fantasy, 2012*

My books are:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004QOA768
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004TSIV0U
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004TSCH2I
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ULWSAK 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004V51D24
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W3FX76
I know they're in my signature, but this way there's NO confusion.

Thanks everybody for returning the tagging favor.


----------



## Rory Miller

A new one, just check the boxes that are already there

http://tiny.cc/qnzt5


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

Caught up:

Harris Channing
Persia Walker re-tag
Steven Cohen

...and added "cheap kindle books" to add you guys to that website's directory. (No need to re-tag that one, folks.) Thanks for tags-back.


----------



## E.J. Stevens

All caught up!

p.s. Persia, voted down requested tags.

Thanks for the tags. 
xx,
E.J.
Suggested tags:
From the Shadows Poetry, Poetry Anthology, Dark Poetry,
Shadows of Myth and Legend Poetry, Paranormal Poetry, Dark Poetry, Dark Fantasy
She Smells the Dead (Spirit Guide #1) Paranormal Romance, Urban Fantasy, Young Adult, Ghosts, Paranormal Mystery, Teen
Spirit Storm (Spirit Guide #2) Ghosts, Paranormal Romance, Young Adult, Young Adult Paranormal Romance, Paranormal Mystery, Books for Teens


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Tagged:

JR Tomlin
Jeff Tompkins
Alan Parkinson
Ryne Douglas Pearson
Joel Travis
Talia Jaser
Harris Channing

Welcome new taggers! I can be tagged back at: http://www.amazon.com/Accomplished-in-Murder-ebook/dp/B004SUOZTA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305564846&sr=1-1


----------



## Staceywb

Hi!  I tagged and liked all the new to me books from 599 forward since I've been absent for a bit.  I've got a new book of humorous essays out - The Toilet Business. (It's in my sig.)  Tags would be appreciated.  No need to add new ones this time.

Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

Stacy, tagged your new "toilet humor" book, LOL! Love the title, so many ways to go with that. Hope it's a great success and everything comes out okay (sorry, couldn't resist).


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

Voted down requested tags. Tagged new books. I'm now caught up to this point.


----------



## Maud Muller

Tagged the following newbies or new books by: Benefiel, Drake, O'Dell, Travis, Jager,Pearson, Drennon, Morgan, Wit, Watson, Young, Fey, Ashling, Hensley, Parkinson, Bristol, Wolf, Sinclair, Marchini, Channing, Niven, Elliot and McGirr

Please tag back using links in the covers below and would appreciate it if you would also tag the print edition of The Neocon--here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/Neocon-Conspiracy-Maud-Muller/dp/1461029244/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1301583798&sr=1-1


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged & like (when possible--amzn a little wonky sometimes)

Amber down & up voted as requested
AaronP
StevenC
StaceyB

Good luck to all the new books & taggers & thanks for the tags back.
All caught up.


----------



## Laura Lond

I've been away from this thread due to Internet problems, but they are fixed at last - and I have a new book to submit for tagging!



I will work on catching up, probably throughout the weekend.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Laura Lond said:


> I've been away from this thread due to Internet problems, but they are fixed at last - and I have a new book to submit for tagging!
> 
> 
> 
> I will work on catching up, probably throughout the weekend.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Tagged. Welcome back.


----------



## swolf

All tagged up for the following authors:

nicholasmcgirr 
Bailey Bristol 
Alan Parkinson 
JRTomlin 
Javier Gimenez Sasieta 
Ryne Douglas Pearson 
Talia Jager 
Joel Travis 
Harris Channing
ndrake 
Dara England 
Staceywb 
Eileen Muller 
Laura Lond

If I missed anyone, let me know.

My books and tags:

Amulet: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004QT6YBK

erotica, sex, explicit sex, romance, invisibility, thriller, voyeurism, adult fiction, amulet, couples erotica, girl next door, paranormal erotica, lesbian, young love, sweet romance

Amulet 2: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004CRSRD4/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

erotica, explicit sex, explicit erotica, time travel, time travel romance, voyeurism, invisibility, thriller, mystery, romance, sexy, adult fiction, amulet, alternate reality, couples erotica

Paranormal Erotica: http://www.amazon.com/Paranormal-Erotica-ebook/dp/B004D4ZUP4/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1

erotica, paranormal, vampire, twilight zone, erato, wwi, isis, egyptology, adult fiction, short stories, couples erotica, comedy, violence, egypt, mythology

Thrillers: http://www.amazon.com/Thrillers-ebook/dp/B004D4ZURW/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_3

thriller, mystery, serial killer, time travel, hitler, texas, hologram, hitchhiker, violence, child abuse, romance, sex, seduction, murder, future

Sex Zombies: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0050VR19W

army, drive in, epidemic, erotica, horror, lust, naked, nude, pulp, small town, teens, undead, violence, virus, zombies

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## Amyshojai

I got Side Effect...eerie cover! Nice!


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

Tagged:

Stacey Benefiel
Eileen Muller
Laura Lond


----------



## Rhynedahll

Caught up this evening with:

Laura Lond
Harris Channing
Steven Cohen


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Not so many to catch up with today. Keep 'em comin'. I go into withdrawal when I don't have tagging to do.


----------



## kyrin

Hiya.

I took a break from the tagging to do some much needed writing and editing.

I think it worked out. I have two new short short stories in need of tagging and two other books now being read by my beta readers before it's editing time.

While I catch up, feel free to tag the books in my sig.

Oh yeah, what the hell is a "chitat" tag. If you know, answer in this thread. I really wouldn't mind seeing that one disappear from my first book. Thanks.

.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Kyrin, got your new ones. All caught up.


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged two of your books I hadn't previously tagged, Welcome back.  

Oh I also downvoted the one you want gone.


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged today:

Alan Parkinson

JR Tomlin - paperback edition and new one also

Ryne Douglas Pearson - new one also

William BK - went back to check and had previously tagged yours

Joel Travis

Talia Jager - now new one also

Harris Channing - now new one also

Nicholas McGirr

Aaron Polson - now also Write Hard

S Wolf - now also Sex Zombies


Thanks so much for also tagging my books in return and thank you so much to all who have already tagged my books.  Have a great weekend!

Karen


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up again for tonight. 

Thanks for all the tags, and have a lovely weekend!


----------



## Victorine

All caught up for today. Thanks for the tag backs, especially on The Overtaking!

Vicki


----------



## Talia Jager

All caught up!!! 
Thank you!


----------



## traceya

all caught up mmmm yeah, yeah,yeah, yeah - sorry for the bad Elvis impression - I'm only on my first coffee


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caught up again.


----------



## kyrin

I'm still catching up.

I managed to tag the last ten pages of books thanks to the Mighty Morphin' Tag Bot.

I'll do some more tomorrow after I get done fighting evil doers and stuff.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

Newly tagged:

Richard Jackson


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up.

For all the newbies, mine is in my siggy.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up once again . . . perhaps for the last time--if the world actually does end today.


----------



## Todd Young

Well, the world hasn't ended. I missed a day. New ones for me or new by or a print edition for:

Alan E Parkinson
J. R. Tomlin
Javier Gimenez Sasieta
Ryne Douglas Pearson
Joel Travis
Talia Jagertttt
Harris Channing
Aaron Polson
Nickolas Drake
Steven Cohen & Rory McLean 
Stacey Wallace Benefiel
Maud Muller
Laura Lond
Richard Jackson

AmberQueen, I'm not sure how to vote down or up but I've already added 15 tags to Black Orchid Blues, perhaps the wrong ones. Maybe someone could explain how to vote up/down.


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Laura Lond and Staceywb are new to me. 

Happy weekend.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Todd Young said:


> Well, the world hasn't ended. I missed a day. New ones for me or new by or a print edition for:


It's not 6:00 p.m. yet.  That's when the earthquakes are supposed to start. 6:00 p.m. local time, which is pretty odd to me. Who'd have thought you'd have a world wide earthquake at the same local time. I think their logic is flawed. 

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2011/05/14/new-york-man-spends-life-savings-ahead-21-doomsday/#ixzz1MTGwx013


----------



## Rhynedahll

Caught up with:

Richard Jackson x2


----------



## Erica Sloane

Just tagged everything from page 613 to Jonas Rhynedahll's post. Okay, not literally _everything_, but at least one book for everybody who has one. So I guess I get to join in the "All caught up!" chorus.


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged & liked (not all pages have like buttons--wonder why)

Laura Lond
Richard Jackson

Welcome to the new taggers, good luck on the new books.
Thanks for the tags back.
All caught up.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

JRTomlin "Laying The Odds"
Ryne Douglas Pearson (new book)
Talia Jager (latest book)
Joel Travis
Harris Channing (new book)
AmberQueen (i made the changes to the tags you wanted)
aaronpolson ("Write Hard" book)
ndrake
Soccerwriter
Staceywb (new book)
Eileen Muller (The Neocon Conspiracy: print edition)
Laura Lond


----------



## Amyshojai

Got Sibel's "Be Careful What You Wish For" which was new to me. And now caught up.


----------



## J. Carson Black

Caught up!


----------



## Katy

All caught up!


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

J R Tomlin - Laying the Odds, Freedom's Sword paperback
Ryne - Simple Simon
Talia - The Ultimate Sacrifice
Joel - Blabbermouth
Aaron - Write Hard
Harris - An Unwilling Baroness
Persia - voted down and up requested tags on Black Orchid Blues
Nicholas - The Loggia Crystal, The Ramachandra Moon, A Murder in the Grand Canyon, A Birghday Secret, A Murder at Mimis
Steven - Not Blowing Smoke
Stacey - The Toilet Business
Laura - Side Effect
Richard Incarnates, Grave Digging, downvoted unwanted tag

If you haven't had a chance to tag The Dragon's Flame, please do.

Suggested tags: fantasy, fantasy adventure, fantasy series, sorcerers, young adult fantasy, parallel worlds, kindle, young adult


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me today:

ndrake
Soccerwriter 
Staceywb: new one
Eileen Muller: print Neocon, some new tags
Laura Lond: new one
kyrin: new ones

If you haven't done so already, please tag my new one:* The Invisible Chains - Part 2: Bonds of Fear*


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

Tagged Sibel.

Thanks for tags, folks!


----------



## sakmyster

Phew, all caught up again. A lot of busy authors out there in the past two weeks...!

Oh, I re-released this new one - with a NEW COVER and dropped the price, so I could use some more tagging...

http://www.amazon.com/Second-Coming-ebook/dp/B003YL4GPW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305998421&sr=1-1

Thanks


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up today!


----------



## 41419

Hi guys,

I just uploaded a new one (went on sale in an hour!).

It needs some tag-love.

*LINK: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0051ZG7AG/

TAGS: science fiction, technothriller, transfection, medical, short stories, short story, twilight zone, offbeat, quirky, weird, weird tales, 99 cent, kindle, kindleboards*

Thanks,

Dave

P.S. I'll go and catch up now (only a page or two I think).


----------



## kahuna

aaron paulson
n drake
VMartinez
Joel Travis
Nicholas McGirr
Alan Parkinson
Jon.Olson

I went to the amazon page and tagged your tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me relationships, love, sexuality, romance, erotica, psychology, self help, spirituality, passion, erotic, sensual, lovers, and health.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Ricky Sides

dgaughran said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just uploaded a new one (went on sale in an hour!).
> 
> It needs some tag-love.
> 
> *LINK: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0051ZG7AG/
> 
> TAGS: science fiction, technothriller, transfection, medical, short stories, short story, twilight zone, offbeat, quirky, weird, weird tales, 99 cent, kindle, kindleboards*
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dave
> 
> P.S. I'll go and catch up now (only a page or two I think).


Tagged. Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## 41419

Thanks Ricky, 

I'm all caught up. It wasn't 2 pages I had to go back, it was six. Six pages in three days? This moves pretty fast.

Dave


----------



## Steven R. Drennon

Alrighty then! I'm caught up once more (finally)! What a great way to spend an afternoon!


----------



## kyrin

I'm all caught up with my tagging.

Now, it's back to writing and pink snowbunnies from hell.


----------



## aaronpolson

Got your new one, Dave, all the rest I hadn't tagged yet. 

Thanks for the tags and happy weekend, all.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Unwilling Baroness
Write Hard
ndrake x 5
Not Blowing Smoke
Toilet Business
Side Effect
Kyrin x 2
Second Coming
Transfection
Steven x 6


----------



## TWErvin2

Been gone a while--my full-time job kinda got in the way, consuming my time.

Getting back in the groove here!


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up...again!


----------



## Rai Aren

Hey tagging peeps, I'm all caught up again!

Thanks very much for the tags for Secret of the Sands! Here they are again for the new taggers:

ancient egypt, archaeology adventure, adventure, action adventure, egyptian mysteries, egyptian mythology, egyptology, mystery, award winning, award winner, young adult historical fiction, alternative historical fiction, mystery novel, mystery and suspense, sphinx

Cheers,

Rai


----------



## Rai Aren

sakmyster said:


> Phew, all caught up again. A lot of busy authors out there in the past two weeks...!
> 
> Oh, I re-released this new one - with a NEW COVER and dropped the price, so I could use some more tagging...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Second-Coming-ebook/dp/B003YL4GPW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305998421&sr=1-1
> 
> Hi David - I love the new cover for Second Coming! Very nice
> 
> ~Rai


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

Tagged:

David Sakmyster
Rai Eren
Terry Ervin
new Dave Gaughran

...and added "cheap kindle books" where apropos. That adds you to an online directory of the same name automatically.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Caught up with:

David Sakmyster, added the Cheap Kindle Book tag to existing tags

David Gaughran, new one (?)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caught up again.


----------



## Talia Jager

Caught up.
Thanks everybody!


----------



## nicholasmcgirr

Tagged and liked one book for everyone on page 616. I'm looking for more "Greek Mythology" tags and likes......if anyone hasn't done so! Thank you it's greatly appreciated!!

Nicholas.

(moving on to pages 615 and before)


----------



## TeresaDAmario

All caught up again.    Some really great new books coming out !  And mine are in my sig file, so click away.


----------



## Harris Channing

Caught up...YAH!!!  Please give my new story some love!  The Willing Baroness is NEW!


----------



## TLH

all caught up


----------



## Laura Lond

Working on catching up... still a lot to go...


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hmm, nothing new? Ok.   Back to book 8 for me then.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

sakmyster: new one 
gaughran: new one 
Harris Channing: new one

If you haven't done so already, please tag my new one:* The Invisible Chains - Part 2: Bonds of Fear*


----------



## J. Carson Black

Wow - that was easy.  Tagged and Liked David's book, and Terry, I got your print book this time.


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged & liked

DavidS
DavidG

thanks for the tags back.
all caught up.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

sakmyster
dgaughran
Harris Channing (new book)
Doomed Muse (i voted down the unwanted tags in "Surfacing")


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Still caught up. Off to a Pokemon Tournament for the day (not me; my GS) so I'll catch up again tonight.


----------



## Marcin Wrona

All caught up.


----------



## rudykerkhoven

Well, it's been a long, long time since I've been here.  I remember when there were only 100 pages.  Wow, things have grown.  So, here I go:

Tagged:
If You Go Into The Woods
Transfection 
The Shop
Darkness on the Edge of Town
Dark Side of the Moon (Laura Cardinal Series)
The Devil's Hour (Laura Cardinal Series)
Breakdown 
Black Orchid Blues
Darkness and the Devil Behind Me: A Lanie Price Mystery
Twilight Candleflies: 3 Tales of Speculative Fiction
Sunset Lavaflies: 3 Tales of Speculative Fiction
A Shot in the Dark 
The Master's Chair (The Chronicles of Terah # 1) 
Eel's Reverence
Lonnie, Me and the Hound of Hell 

OK, that's me starting at page 610.  I have a long way to go, but there are only so many boxes I can click on in one go.  I'll be back...


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I tagged one of your books that I hadn't tagged in the past, and added tags to the two others that must not have been there when I first tagged them.

Welcome back,
Ricky


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up...and for any newbies or returnies...mine is in my siggy.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

Tagged:

Rudolf Kerkhoven

I have to say a lot of you have very interesting-looking books.


----------



## TWErvin2

Got last two pages now that I've been able to return. Tagged Kindle/Print where possible and got newer stuff for authors since I've been absent.

*Tagged*:

Dgaughran
Steven R Drennon (caught up on new tags, print novel doesn't have any tags listed)
Kyrin (newer ones)
Amyshojai (newer listings/kindle + print)
MeiLinMiranda (Kindle + print where available)
Talia Jager (newer ones)
nicholasmcgirr
Harris Channing (newer ones)
THL (Kindle + print)
Laura Lond (newer listings Kindle/Print)
Doomed Muse (got newer ones)
Andrew Ashling (newer ones)
Ruth Harris (newer ones)
Marcin Wrona
Tess St. John

If you haven't had the chance, tag Flank Hawk (Kindle & Print). See signature. Thanks!


----------



## rayhensley

Been a few days. Had to start back a few pages lol  

Athanasios
MeiLin Miranda
Stacey Wallace Benefiel 
Maud Muller
Laura Lond


----------



## Andrew Neudecker

Starting to tag again... was away for a bit... Wife and I just had a baby! I am back now to "Tag"


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged:

Raymund Hensley, some books were new to me.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Andrew Neudecker said:


> Starting to tag again... was away for a bit... Wife and I just had a baby! I am back now to "Tag"


Congratulations!


----------



## TSOROZ

Hi guys!

I've just published a new novel. I'd be grateful for any tags you can give me. I'll back-track and do the same for you guys.

All the best!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00522J8FE

TS


----------



## Alex Sinclair

I have nearly caught up. I favourite the page I am on every single night. I come back the next day and you have moved about 4 pages on!!! lol. Back to my tagathon.


----------



## Ricky Sides

TSOROZ said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I've just published a new novel. I'd be grateful for any tags you can give me. I'll back-track and do the same for you guys.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00522J8FE
> 
> TS


I don't see any tags. I'll check back later.

Andrew, congratulations on the new addition to the family.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

Tagged:

Andrew Neudecker

TS, I can't tag books in the UK.


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up.
Many congratulations to Andrew and his wife on the happy news of their new baby 

US link:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1


----------



## Andrew Neudecker

Thank everyone for the well wishes... The new baby boy is great... Although he likes to give me the 3 P's every now and then... which is pooping, peeing, and puking on my all at once. I'll try not to get any of that stuff on the tags!!!


----------



## AllureVanSanz

I'll be catching up today and tomorrow.

Oh my goodness, everyone needs to slow down. LOL

My books are in the signature, but you can wait until I say I'm caught up if you like. 

Best,
AyVee

Allure Van Sanz


----------



## Talia Jager

Andrew Neudecker said:


> Starting to tag again... was away for a bit... Wife and I just had a baby! I am back now to "Tag"


Congratulations!!!!

All tagged up. Thanks!


----------



## Kavita Nalawde

Did all the new ones. Good night everyone


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up except for TS. No tags there and that was the UK link. Please go to the UK thread for UK tags.


----------



## Jason Blacker

Hi folks,

I'm new to Kindleboards and my books have just been published on Amazon and I'm
thrilled to be here. Very excited to participate in this tagging forum. I'll be spending
the rest of this long weekend  tagging.

I'll start 10 pages back and go from there. Your tags on my novel First Feature: 

hard-boiled, mystery, private investigator, detective, noir, suspense, mystery and detective, 
crime fiction, mystery series, crime drama, humorous mystery, funny mysteries, murder mystery, 
hollywood, noir fiction

and short story Money Ain't Nothing: 

hard-boiled, mystery, private investigator, detective, noir, suspense, mystery and detective, crime fiction, 
mystery series, crime drama, humorous mystery, funny mysteries, murder mystery, short story

... are greatly appreciated.

Many thanks,

Jason


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new books, congrats! And thanks in advance for reciprocal tags on the books in my signature...especially the print versions.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Jason,

Welcome to the thread. I tagged your books.


----------



## Todd Young

Tagged and liked:

David Gaughran
Sibel Hodge
Terry W. Ervin II
Rudolf Kerkhoven & Daniel Pitts 
Andrew Neudecker
Jason Blacker


----------



## Jason Blacker

TSOROZ said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I've just published a new novel. I'd be grateful for any tags you can give me. I'll back-track and do the same for you guys.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00522J8FE
> 
> TS


Hi TS,

I'm new to this, so I could be wrong, but I added my own tags.

It helps when I go to tag your book, I can just use the same tags,
as you probably have the best idea about which tags are best for 
your books.

Hope this helps. Let us know when you've got some tags up so we
can go and tag your book.

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## JILLIAN DODD

I would love to have my book have more tags as well, if anyone would like to tag them, that would be great!! My book is romance, young adult.


----------



## Jason Blacker

Hey Guys,

I went back to page 607 and I'm all caught up to this point with the tagging.

I guess it's now... tag you're it 

I'll be checking back in a few days and carrying on. Hope it helps all y'all get
more sales and fan mails!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Caught up again. Tagged:

Staceywb
Laura Lond
kyrin
dgaughan
rudykerkhoven
Alex Sinclair
Jason Blacker
Jillian Dodd

Welcome new taggers! My book is at: http://www.amazon.com/Accomplished-in-Murder-ebook/dp/B004SUOZTA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305564846&sr=1-1


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Welcome to the thread Jillian.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good morning all!

Welcome to the thread! -- Jillian, Jason, and T.S!

Caught up this morning with:

Jillian Dodd x1
Jason Blacker x2


T.S. O'Rourke, still no tags on your book, but I cannot tag in UK, having not bought anything there.


----------



## MartinLake

What a great idea. A big thanks to Donna and David for thier idea and hard work.

I'm working my way through the list.

I have my novel The Lost King: Resistance


on the US, UK and Germans sites.

I've also got a collection of short stories called Pick and Mix



Thank you in advance for everybody who tags these books.

A plus side is that we get to look at author's books in greater detail.

Best wishes

Martin Lake

Martin Lake.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me today:

rudykerkhoven: Redemption
Andrew Neudecker
Tsoroz: no tags on the US site
Jason Blacker: both
Jillian Dodd
MartinLake: both

If you haven't done so already, please tag my new one:* The Invisible Chains - Part 2: Bonds of Fear*


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Whole bunch of new books. I'm caught up.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Jason Blacker (i tagged everything except the u.k. link for "First Feature", because i didn't see any tags for it)
JILLIAN DODD
Martin Lake

TSOROZ: i didn't see any tags for your u.k. link and i have no idea which one's you would like


----------



## J. Carson Black

Tagged and liked:

rudykerkonen X3
Jason Blacker X2
Jillian Dodd

TSOROZ - no tags yet, but I'll come back later

Andrew, congratulations to you and your (expanded) family!


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged & liked (except some pages that don't have like buttons)--

RudolfK x3
TS sorry, i can't tag UK books
JasonBx2
JillianD--love your valentine!
MartinLx2

Welcome to the new books & new taggers & thanks for the tags back.
All caught up.


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up again except for T.S. O'Rourke's The Libertine Book -- no tags yet. 

Thanks for the tags-- books linked below.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Dave - Transfections
Nicholas - requested tags
AnneMarie - downvoted requested tags
Rudy - The Adventures of Whatley Tupper, The Year We Finally Solved Everything, The Redemption
Jason - First Feature, Money Ain't Nothing
Jillian - That Boy
Martin - The Lost King, Pick and Mix

TSOROZ - no tags on The Libertine. I'll check back later

If you haven't tagged The Dragon's Flame, please do.

Suggested tags:
fantasy, fantasy adventure, fantasy series, sorcerers, young adult fantasy, parallel worlds, kindle, young adult

Thanks for the tags and have a nice day.


----------



## Amyshojai

Morning everyone--all caught up again, including Dragon's Flame. Congrats to the new book authors and welcome.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged up with:

Aaron Polson
Soccerwriter
Laura Lond
Kyrin
Dgaughran
Steven R Drennan
Rudy Kerkhoven
Ray Hensley
Jason Blacker
Jillian Dodd
Martin Lake

----------

Mine for whoever doesn't have them:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Dawn Judd

Took a while, but I think I'm caught up again!!


----------



## Katy

Whew, missed a day, but I'm caught up now!


----------



## rudykerkhoven

OK, back to the tagging... 

TAGGED:
IMPOSTER: The Protectors Series - Book One
UNHOLY ANGELS
Mad Gods Redux (Predatory Ethics) 
MadGods-Volume I (Mad Gods Redux) 
MadGods-Volume II (Mad Gods Redux)
The Growing Dim Project : Book One
Second Chances (Chances Are Series) 
Chop Suey (A Darby Stansfield Thriller)
Love Will Follow
Corrupted
A Dish Served Cold
Just Don't Mess With Us: Family Matters
Pale Queen's Courtyard (Moonlit Cities)

And thanks to all those who have already tagged my books...


----------



## Amyshojai

Sibel, got your new one. All caught up!


----------



## Tess St John

Tagged everyone...great to see the newbies!

For mine just click on the cover of my book in my siggy.


----------



## JRTomlin

All caught up including sibel's new one. Congrats everyone and welcome to the newcomers.

Thanks for the tags on the novels in my sig and have an ok Monday (happy Monday being an oxymoron  )


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

Caught up:

Jason Blacker
Jillian Dodd
Martin Lake

(I don't think I've noted all y'all yet, but apologies if there's a repeat.) Added "cheap kindle books" where apropos.

Welcome to new taggers, thanks for the tags back

Lovers and Beloveds (An Intimate History of the Greater Kingdom)
requested tags: coming of age, fantasy coming of age, fantasy, jacqueline carey, kushiel, fantasy erotica, intrigue, magic, family saga, epic fantasy, high fantasy, kindle
requested downratings: erotica, erotic fantasy, romance, erotic romance, erotic coming of age, victorian fantasy, historical

The others in my sig are good as they are; just tag 'em and bag 'em. THANK YOU!


----------



## VMartinez

Just tagged:

Javier Gimenez Sasieta
Ryne Douglas Pearson
Joel Travis
Harris Channing
Amber Queen (Black Orchid Blues - voted both up and down, as requested)
ndrake
soccerwriter (and recommended it to my hubby!)
staceywb
Eileen Muller
Laura Lond
Kyrin
sibelhodge
sakmyster
dgaughran (Transfection)
rudykerkhoven
Andrew Neudecker
Jason Blacker
Jillian Dodd
Martin Lake

Thanks, everyone, for the return tags!

Best,
Tori


----------



## VMartinez

Hi Everyone,

I'm trying to see what other tags would work for my book. While some of you are tagging, could you please add or confirm the following:

unusual royal history (I added, just needs confirming)
essays
An Unusual Journey Through Royal History
English history
British history
kings
queens
princesses
Princess Diana
tattoos

Thank you!
Tori


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up again.  

It was a slow Monday at school. My clicking finger needed some exercise.


----------



## kyrin

I'm actually staying current and up to date with my tagging.

Go me.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Unbelievable how fast this thread moves! Phew, caught up!

US link:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1

Thanks for the return tags. 
G x


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Caught up again. Tagged:

MartinLake
sibelhodge

Welcome new taggers! My book is at: http://www.amazon.com/Accomplished-in-Murder-ebook/dp/B004SUOZTA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305564846&sr=1-1


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## William BK.

Tagged these today to catch up:
Richard Jackson
Jason Blacker
Jillian Dodd
Martin Lake
Rudolf Kerkhoven
Terry W. Ervin II
Andrew Neudecker
T.S. O'Rourke
David Gaughran (new one)
Harris Channing (new one)
Steven Cohen
Laura Lond (new one)
Nickolas Drake
Joel Travis

Thanks for tags back everyone.


----------



## TWErvin2

All caught up again.  Tagged Kindle + print where possible.

*Tagged:*

rayhensley
Alex Sinclair
AllureVanSanz (already tagged some and got newer ones)
Jason Blacker
Todd Young
Jillian Dodd
Martin King
aaronpolson
Mackenzie Morgan (got new one)
Dawn Judd
sibelhdge (new one)
Katy
Rudykerkhoven (already tagged one, got newer ones)
JRTomlin (already tagged one, got newer ones)
VMartinez
William BK.

If you haven't had the chance, please tag Flank Hawk (Kindle + print)
See signature below.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged:

Martin Lake x2

Welcome to the thread!


----------



## kahuna

Jason Blacker
Jillian Dodd
Martin Lake

I went to the amazon page and tagged your tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me relationships, love, sexuality, romance, erotica, psychology, self help, spirituality, passion, erotic, sensual, lovers, and health.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## rayhensley

More =)

Andrew Neudecker
T.S. O'Rourke
Alex Sinclair
Kavita Nalawde

Some of these covers are really great!


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Butterfly Key
Jason x 2
That Boy
Martin x 2


----------



## Todd Young

Tagged and liked (if I could):

Jillian Dodd
Martin Lake
Sibel Hodge (paperback)

Mine is in my signature.


----------



## Jenni

Uploaded the first couple books in the Area 51 Series for Bob Mayer. Feel free to tag away! Catching up on tags myself!


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

Jenni, I wasn't sure what to tag, so I just tagged everything in your sig. 

Jenni Holbrook
Bob Mayer
Kristen Lamb
Joy Held

Thanks to those who tag me!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up again.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up!


----------



## Ricky Sides

MeiLinMiranda said:


> Jenni, I wasn't sure what to tag, so I just tagged everything in your sig.


I did the same. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Caught up this morning.


----------



## CatherineIsom

hi, can someone tell me what 'tagging' is? i am curious (newbie) as to how it works?


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

sibelhodge: paperback 
JenniHolbrook-Talty


The links to my books are in my signature. Thanks.


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up.

Catherine, "tagging" basically allows viewers to "agree" by clicking on tags the author has already established (or add their own) that describes the book. The more "votes" on a given tag, theoretically the higher the book will eventually rank in that particular topic/tag. Many of us have seen positive rankings as a result of the tag-festivities.  

We suggest new taggers go back 6 pages (to get all the active participants) and tag all the books listed in signatures or messages, and then simply visit once a day to stay caught up. It's easiest to open the book's window, hit "TT" to open the tagging window, and then copy/drag existing tags into that window and "save."  Note: clicking "agree with tags" doesn't do the job.


----------



## J. Carson Black

Caught up!  Jenni, I tagged yours and Bob's two. The others I've tagged before.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged:

Sibel Hodge

Jenni Holbrook-Talty


----------



## Ruth Harris

liked & tagged--

Sibel
Jenni H

thanks for the tags back.
All caught up.


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up again - 

Enjoy tagging, everyone.


----------



## Mike Dennis

This is my first time doing this.

I tagged all books for:

Aaron Polson
Ruth Harris
MG Scarsbrook
J Carson Black
Victorine Lieske
Andrew Ashling
Jenni Holbrook
H Jonas Rhynedahll

Now that I've done this, are these authors supposed to tag my books? I'm not really sure how this works, but I'm planning on doing this every day and hoping my books will get a lot of tags.


----------



## Katy

I'm caught up for today!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Tagged:

Bob Mayer
Mike Dennis

I'm at: http://www.amazon.com/Accomplished-in-Murder-ebook/dp/B004SUOZTA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305564846&sr=1-1

Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Mike Dennis

Tagged Dara England.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

Tagged:

Mike Dennis

Welcome newbies!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Note to self: Visiting every day makes life so much easier!
All caught up.

US link:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1

Thanks, Grace x


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged the newcomers to the thread, and now I'm caught up.

Welcome to the thread folks.


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged today:

David Sakmyster - new one

David Gaughran - now also new one

Jason Blacker

Jillian Dodd

Martin Lake

Sibel Hodge - now also new paperback edition

Rudy Kerkhoven - went back to check and had previously tagged your books

Thank you for tagging my books in return.  Thank you to everyone who has already tagged my books.

Karen


----------



## Rhynedahll

Mike Dennis said:


> This is my first time doing this.
> 
> Now that I've done this, are these authors supposed to tag my books? I'm not really sure how this works, but I'm planning on doing this every day and hoping my books will get a lot of tags.


Yes, we all tag everything. Welcome to the thread!

Tagged all of yours.


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged* (Kindle + print where possible):

JenniHolbrook-Talty
D.A. Boulter (newest two)
Mike Dennis
Karen Frenech (newer release and hard cover)

All caught up! 

If you haven't had the chance, please tag Flank Hawk  (Kindle + print)
See signature below. Thanks!


----------



## rayhensley

Liked & _Tagged _----->

M. G. Scarsbrook
Mike Dennis
Katherine Amt Hanna
Todd Young


----------



## Laura Lond

Caught up! Whew!


----------



## aaronpolson

Mike Dennis - 

I got yours, and I'm caught up again. 

Thanks for the tags.


----------



## Harris Channing

Caught up again!  Whew, I"m so gonna be sorry I stayed up so late!


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up. 

Mine is in my siggy for any newbies.


----------



## TLH

All caught up.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Still caught up this morning.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Mike Dennis: all three

The links to my books are in my signature. Thanks.


----------



## nicholasmcgirr

You guys are blowing this up again!! I will catch up my tagging on Friday when I am off work. In the meantime, if you haven't tagged my latest work, please tag Greek Mythology and Paranormal of The Growing Dim Project in my signature!!

Thanks.
Nicholas.


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Tagged Modern Women,Marlowe, Consp, We are the monsters, THe Take, Breakdown, accomlished in murder, ariana pride, scryer gulch, dead man debt, birth of peacekeepers, gone, to end a war, flank hawk, broken moon, the journey, get kilt - phew will keep catching up...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Get-Out-Away-National-Serviceman/dp/B0050I6A2E Get in Get Out and Get Away www.getingetoutandgetaway.co.uk

Any taggers please tag National Service on the 'see more tag' - much appreciated and don't tag Conscription, I am trying to get National Service on the 1st page
or if you want to copy and paste
Suggested tags:

national service, military books, military history, kindle book, kindle books, kindle military books, military, military history books, cameroon, kings own border, military, african history, national, service, cameroons


----------



## Marcin Wrona

New to me: 

Jenni Holbrook-Talty
Mike Dennis
Alan Parkinson


----------



## Erica Sloane

All caught up.

I have something new published so I'd be grateful for any help with tags. Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005234WPO/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


----------



## Harris Channing

All caught up again!


----------



## Katy

I'm caught up!


----------



## Amyshojai

Erica, got your new one. All caught up.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up!


----------



## J. Carson Black

Tagged and liked:

Mike
Lara 
Erica


----------



## Ruth Harris

tgged & liked--

Mike Dennis  all
Alan P sorry, can't tag UK
Erica S  new one

Welcome to the new taggers & thank you for the tags back.
all caught up


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Sibel - Be Careful What You Wish For - paperback
Victoria - added requested tags
Jenni - all 6 in sig
Mike - Setup on Front Street, Bloodstains on the Wall, The Take
Erica - Make Me Lose Control

If you haven't had a chance to tag The Dragon's Flame yet, please do.

Suggested tags:
fantasy, fantasy adventure, fantasy series, sorcerers, young adult fantasy, parallel worlds, kindle, young adult, Terah

Thanks for the tags. Have a nice day.


----------



## Dawn Judd

Caught up!


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up with the tags!  Thanks!


----------



## VMartinez

All caught up. Thanks, everyone, for the return tags. And thank you for adding the additional tags I requested. Could someone also add:

queens
Who Dares Wins Publishing

Thanks!
Tori


----------



## Mike Dennis

I just joined this thread yesterday, and WOW! Do I have some catching up to do or what!

Today I tagged and liked _all_ the books of each of the following authors:

Marcin Wrona 
MeiLin Miranda
Victoria Martínez
Richard Jackson
Grace Elliot (US and UK)
Ricky Sides (print and Kindle) (love the _Claws_ cover)
W Brondt Kamffer
Terry W Ervin (US--print and Kindle) (UK--liked only--tagging not available)
James N Powell
Raymund Hensley
David Gaughran
Steven R Drennon
Amy Shojai (Print and Kindle)
Rai Aren
Margaret Lake (Print and Kindle)
Talia Jager
Nicholas McGirr
Teresa D'Amario 
Harris Channing
Ty Hutchinson
Scott Cleveland (Print and Kindle)
Laura Lond (Print and Kindle)
Annie Bellet
Gregory Bresiger
Rudolf Kerkhoven
Tess St John
Andrew Neudecker (Print and Kindle)
TS O'Rourke (liked only) (TS--put some tags in there)
Alex Sinclair
Allure Van Sanz
Kavita Nalawde
Jason Blacker
Todd Young
Martin Lake
Mackenzie Morgan
Dawn Judd (Print and Kindle)
Sibel Hodge

Okay, I'm going to take a break now. <Whew!> Be back later.


----------



## athanos

TSOROZ I only clicked like on your book because there are no tags. Just an FYI, you've got to
start the ball rolling with what tags you want to have with your book. We can't come up with 
them for you. Do that and I'm sure you'll get everybody back up to tag your book.

Tagged up & here's my info to stay current:

Tags are: 
horror, lucifer, new world order, adventure kindle, illuminati, 5 star rating, armageddon,
antichrist, prophecy, paranormal, occult, supernatural, satan, dark fantasy, 2012

My books are:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004QOA768
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004TSIV0U
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004TSCH2I
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ULWSAK 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004V51D24
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W3FX76
I know they're in my signature, but this way there's NO confusion.

Thanks everybody for returning the tagging favor


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

Tagged Erica's newest. Thanks for tags back, folks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up with the newcomers (welcome and thanks for the tags back) and the new releases (congrats and good luck).


----------



## rayhensley

*Liked* & _Tagged_ ----->

Marcin Wrona
Victoria Martinez
David Gaughran
Arthur Slade
Ty Hutchinson


----------



## RachelAstor

Caught up!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Whoop! Whoop! All caught up.

US link:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1

Thanks for the return tags. G x


----------



## kyrin

I'm managing to stay current. I think I will keep the tag bot this time.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Caught up.


----------



## ScottLCollins

Tagged and liked page 615 and am now getting ready to hit 616 and eventually catch up. Here are my preferred posts when you have a minute to tag me back. Thanks!


    2012, cloning, dna, technothriller, scifi, end of the world, thriller, mount zion, kindle, kindle authors, cheap kindle books


----------



## Jason Blacker

Hello again,

I'm all caught up to this point. The only thing I couldn't do was tag *Amazon UK* books.

Here are my books again:
Money Ain't Nothing

Tags:
hard-boiled, mystery, private investigator, detective, noir, suspense, mystery and detective, crime fiction, mystery series, crime drama, humorous mystery, funny mysteries, murder mystery, short story

First Feature
Tags:
hard-boiled, mystery, private investigator, detective, noir, suspense, mystery and detective, crime fiction, mystery series, crime drama, humorous mystery, funny mysteries, murder mystery, hollywood, noir fiction

Thanks for all the tags everyone. I'll be back to catch up in a couple of days


----------



## Mike Dennis

Tagged and liked:

Jillian Dodd
Katherine Amt Hanna (Print and Kindle)
JR Tomlin
DA Boulter
Karen Fenech
Alan Parkinson (US and UK)
Erica Sloane
Athanasios
Rachel Astor
Scott L Collins (Print and Kindle)

Thanks a lot to everyone for tagging my books. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Karen Fenech

I tagged today:

Alan Parkinson

Harris Channing - now also new one

Erica Sloane - now also new one

Mike Dennis

Thank you for tagging my books in return.  Thank you to everyone who has already tagged my books.

Karen


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thanks for the compliment Mike.

Tagged all the new books. Caught up again.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Caught up this evening:

Erica Sloane, new one.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

Tagged:

Scott L. Collins

Welcome to new taggers, thanks for the tags back

Lovers and Beloveds (An Intimate History of the Greater Kingdom)
requested tags: coming of age, fantasy coming of age, fantasy, jacqueline carey, kushiel, fantasy erotica, intrigue, magic, family saga, epic fantasy, high fantasy, kindle
requested downratings: erotica, erotic fantasy, romance, erotic romance, erotic coming of age, victorian fantasy, historical

The others in my sig are good as they are; just tag 'em and bag 'em. THANK YOU!


----------



## Alex Owens

Hi all. I'm new to this thread, but I'm working my way through all the tagging (until Amazon started loading a black screen!) perhaps I was a little too vigorous with my clicking!

Anyway, I've tagged the following: (excuse any name misspellings, I scribbled a list and now it's hard to read 

Jason Blacker
Jillian Dodd
Dara enlgand
Ricky Sides
Rhynedahll
Martin Lake
Andrew Ashling
Marin Wrona (thats prob wrong)
Liam judge
J Carson Black
Doomed Muse
Ruth Harris
Aaron Polson
Mackenzi Morgan
Amy Shojai
MC Scasrwok (prob wrong again!)
Dawn Judd
Sibel Hodge
Katy
Rudy Kerkhoven
Tess St John
JrTomlin
MeilinMiranda
V Martinez

I'd appreciate any tags to my books (sig) expecially the newest one SKIN. Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Karen, welcome to the thread. I tagged your books. All caught up!


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Mike x 3
Lose Control
Jason x 2
Kpfowler x 3


----------



## kahuna

*KP FOWLER
MIKE DENNIS*

I went to the amazon page and tagged your tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me relationships, love, sexuality, romance, erotica, psychology, self help, spirituality, passion, erotic, sensual, lovers, and health.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagging

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers and thanks for the tags back.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Talia Jager

I'm trying to catch up, but the tags aren't working on a lot of pages. I keep trying to refresh and still nothing. I'll keep at it.
Thanks.


----------



## Bryan R. Dennis

Newbie here. I tagged a book from everyone on pg 615. Started on pg 616 too, but Amazon disabled my tagging ability.

Preferred tags for *An Epitaph for Coyote*: romantic comedy, humor, Las Vegas, shape shifters, American Dream, love story, quirky characters

Thanks.


----------



## Tess St John

Don't know what's up with Amazon tonight, but I can't find tags on any books...I will try to tag all the newbies again in the morning.


----------



## Tom Junior

Is Erotica a "no-no" for the tagging thread? If not I wouldn't mind some help tagging my first little foray into e-publishing below. I'll happily start tagging others book right now anyway!


----------



## Remi Michaud

Tess St John said:


> Don't know what's up with Amazon tonight, but I can't find tags on any books...I will try to tag all the newbies again in the morning.


I thought there was something wrong at my end. I figured it was most likely a PEBKAC error.
Oh well, I'll look tomorrow.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tag section is not showing up this morning on book pages.  

I'll catch up this afternoon.


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Tags aren't working for me either. Strange.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tags aren't working. Will check in again later.


----------



## William L.K.

Hello all!

Welcome to the newbies!

I have a new one out that could use some love;
http://www.amazon.com/Last-Czar-Stritonoly-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B0051UKPMW

Thank You!


----------



## Amyshojai

No tags showing for me this morning, either. Weird. Has Amazon changed their policy and done away with 'em?


----------



## aaronpolson

Curious about the tags.  I'll check in again later...


----------



## Mike Dennis

Mine aren't there, either. I looked up Lee Child and Michael Connelly. Their Kindle page tag areas are gone, too. I wrote to Amazon, but I'm not expecting any kind of satisfactory answer.


----------



## Ruth Harris

Liked-- 

Alex Owen & Karen Fowler

Scott Collins
AlexO
KaarenF
Brian Dennis

No tags (or likes) for others today. Does anyone know what happened?


----------



## J. Carson Black

What happened to all the tags? I "Liked" the new ones, but that's all I could do. I'll try later...


----------



## Talia Jager

I don't know whether to be glad that it's not just me or scared that Amazon got rid of them.


----------



## VMartinez

Thank you, Mackenzie!



Mackenzie Morgan said:


> Tagged:
> 
> Sibel - Be Careful What You Wish For - paperback
> Victoria - added requested tags
> Jenni - all 6 in sig
> Mike - Setup on Front Street, Bloodstains on the Wall, The Take
> Erica - Make Me Lose Control
> 
> If you haven't had a chance to tag The Dragon's Flame yet, please do.
> 
> Suggested tags:
> fantasy, fantasy adventure, fantasy series, sorcerers, young adult fantasy, parallel worlds, kindle, young adult, Terah
> 
> Thanks for the tags. Have a nice day.


----------



## VMartinez

Phew... Thought it was just my book with the missing tags, but then I saw everyone's posts. Anyone know what's going on?

Tori


----------



## kevinjamesbreaux

My Novel SOUL BORN could use a lot of TAG help. Please. I would apperciate any help on this. Thank you.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0983099324

Epic Fantasy, Dark Fantasy, Magic, Suspense, Drama ... anything that would be suitable for a fantasy novel.

Thank you very much. Message me if you need help. I am gonna go tagging.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

No tags for me this morning either. WTH?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Either there's a serious glitch or Amazon has followed up on their threat to get rid of tags. I went into the discussion groups and "products" isn't listed at the top of any of the pages. We'll just have to wait and see.

In the meantime, if we can start tagging again, it might be a good idea for all the newcomers and new releases to repost so we don't miss you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just checked the Amazon Community and everyone else is having the same problem. Wait and see.


----------



## kevinjamesbreaux

MeiLinMiranda said:


> No tags for me this morning either. WTH?


I tagged you just now, MeiLinMiranda. And Gertie Kindle's books too.


----------



## kevinjamesbreaux

Ricky Sides said:


> Thanks for the compliment Mike.
> 
> Tagged all the new books. Caught up again.


Tagged your books this morning.


----------



## Amyshojai

Weird...was able to tag two new books...and then they went away again.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

Kevin, I tagged your paperback but Kindle tags are still gone.


----------



## Tess St John

STILL NO TAGS...how weird!


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

One thing to note: It appears to be EVERYONE, not just indies. I've checked and Big 6 books don't have tags either. And it seems to be limited to Kindle.


----------



## Ruth Harris

Does seem everyone's tagless.

So now what?

All caught up...whatever that means!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I was able to tag Soul Born but not any others. I'll keep trying.

Apparently Lady Gag-Me Gaga fouled up the system when she went live with her latest and millions downloaded. Amazon's servers must need the rest.


----------



## VMartinez

LOL!



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I was able to tag Soul Born but not any others. I'll keep trying.
> 
> Apparently Lady Gag-Me Gaga fouled up the system when she went live with her latest and millions downloaded. Amazon's servers must need the rest.


----------



## Mike Dennis

I liked and tagged Kevin James Breaux just now. Print only. Kindle tags still not visible.

Like I said earlier, I checked big authors and their Kindle tags aren't up either. I also emailed Amazon asking for an explanation. I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Ricky Sides

I was only able to tag one book and then the tags disappeared on the rest.


----------



## Rhynedahll

I was able to tag a paperback by Kevin James Breaux, but nothing else.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

According to the Amazon Community, Tags are working for paperbacks. That gives me hope for Kindle tags returning.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I can see tags on Amazon UK & DE, but none on Amazon US.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Then they'll probably be back in the US soon. Updates happen quicker in the UK. But I still can't see tags in the UK. I'm using Chrome. I wonder if it has anything to do with which browser you're using.


----------



## Amyshojai

I'm using Internet Explorer and don't see the tags....and just tried with FireFox and still nothing. It's not the browser.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thanks Amy. At least now I know it's not my system setup causing the issue. I thought of the browser because Smashwords recently released a statement that a glitch had caused support comments from people using Chrome to be lost.


----------



## bjm

Have all my tags on Smashwords. Waiting for Amazon.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

There's also thread on Amazon about this. People seem to think Amazon are cracking down on tag swapping.


----------



## Mike Dennis

Here's the response from Amazon to my inquiry about this problem:


Hello Mike,

I'm sorry about the Tags not appearing on the Amazon.com item detail page for your books.  I have contacted our technical support team and they are currently working on this issue.

They were not able to provide an exact date or time when they expect this issue to be resolved, but I will continue to monitor the situation with the technical support team until the problem is fixed. We appreciate your patience in this matter.

I hope this helps. Thank you for contacting us.


----------



## JRTomlin

Mike Dennis said:


> Here's the response from Amazon to my inquiry about this problem:
> 
> Hello Mike,
> 
> I'm sorry about the Tags not appearing on the Amazon.com item detail page for your books. I have contacted our technical support team and they are currently working on this issue.
> 
> They were not able to provide an exact date or time when they expect this issue to be resolved, but I will continue to monitor the situation with the technical support team until the problem is fixed. We appreciate your patience in this matter.
> 
> I hope this helps. Thank you for contacting us.


Interesting. So they say they have no idea why the tags have disappeared from ALL Kindle novels??!!

Do I look skeptical or what?! LOL


----------



## JRTomlin

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> There's also thread on Amazon about this. People seem to think Amazon are cracking down on tag swapping.


A much more credible theory is that the Big Six demanded they do something about the many, many thousands of tags about boycotting Kindle novels over 9.99. They were everywhere on the Big Six novels.


----------



## Mike Dennis

JR--
I really think it's an Amazon-wide problem. I checked the Kindle pages for UR by Stephen King and 61 Hours by Lee Child, and neither of them had visible tags. Let's hope they really do solve it and bring the tags back.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

JR, I believe you have the right of it:

http://www.pcworld.com/article/228688/ebook_prices_fuel_outrageand_innovation.html

Doesn't mention tag removal per-se, but I betcha the Big 6 bitched.


----------



## JRTomlin

Mike Dennis said:


> JR--
> I really think it's an Amazon-wide problem. I checked the Kindle pages for UR by Stephen King and 61 Hours by Lee Child, and neither of them had visible tags. Let's hope they really do solve it and bring the tags back.


It is definitely Amazon-wide. Whether it's a "problem" or a decision they're not yet admitting to? I don't know.


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Man...I finally get time to get caught up on the weekend and it goes to pot. 

::grins:: Figures.

Hope you're all well and resisting the urge to strangle someone.

All my best,
Allure


----------



## kevinjamesbreaux

I tagged a bunch (non kindle) books this morning. Still trying to help as best as I can while Amazon sorts out the mess. I know I got Mike Dennis and Karen Fenech and some others. 

Thanks!


----------



## Ricky Sides

kevinjamesbreaux said:


> I tagged a bunch (non kindle) books this morning. Still trying to help as best as I can while Amazon sorts out the mess. I know I got Mike Dennis and Karen Fenech and some others.
> 
> Thanks!


I tagged your paperbacks.


----------



## athanos

Hey all. Tags still don't work for me does anybody have suggestions?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

athanos said:


> Hey all. Tags still don't work for me does anybody have suggestions?


Just wait until they come back up. Paperbacks can still be tagged, so it's likely they haven't done away with them.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Hmmm, still no tags that I can see.


----------



## Tess St John

I miss tagging everyone!


----------



## Ricky Sides

So do I. My tagging finger is going to get out of shape.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Just checking in: still no tags.


----------



## Bryan R. Dennis

You guys may have to come up with a new name for this thread.


----------



## aaronpolson

I feel like a kid on the playground, looking for his friends, but no one wants to er, _can _play tag today.

*sigh*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Keep the faith.


----------



## Maud Muller

Can't believe how far behind you get after only a week or so. Will be working the holiday to catch up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Eileen Muller said:


> Can't believe how far behind you get after only a week or so. Will be working the holiday to catch up.


You're safe, Eileen. Tags are gone at least temporarily. We hope they'll be back up soon.


----------



## Grace Elliot

My heart leapt with excitement when I saw this thread was back on top.
At last! Tags must be back. Eagerly I waited for the page to load...then bitter, crushing, disappointment. 
I am bereft.
Still no tags, how my index finger aches to tag. 

Hope they come back soon. I miss tagging.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Grace Elliot said:


> My heart leapt with excitement when I saw this thread was back on top.
> At last! Tags must be back. Eagerly I waited for the page to load...then bitter, crushing, disappointment.
> I am bereft.
> Still no tags, how my index finger aches to tag.
> 
> Hope they come back soon. I miss tagging.


We could write a whole romance novel out of that.  Too bad we wouldn't be able to tag it.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tell me about it. My brand new release has zero tags.


----------



## Mike Dennis

2 PM on Sunday, and still no tags.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

While we all sit here tapping our fingers waiting for the tags to reappear, what do you all think about 'fake' likes?

As a writer I keep a record of the 'likes' and get quite chuffed when I see a new one on my books. 

But as a reader, if I see a book with 40 'likes' and no reviews I get a bit suspcious.


----------



## Mike Dennis

Jan--
I'm the same way. I also raise an eyebrow when I see a book with a ranking under, say, 5000 with no reviews. How can that happen?


----------



## 28612

Mike Dennis said:


> Jan--
> I'm the same way. I also raise an eyebrow when I see a book with a ranking under, say, 5000 with no reviews. How can that happen?


Mike, some of my books qualify for that. Some are Bks 2 or 3 of trilogies. So I suspect folks buy Bk 1, like it, and come back for 2 and (fingers crossed!) 3. And then (double fingers crossed), they go on to non-trilogy books.

I see these books selling, but I don't see many reviews. Guess some folks would rather read more than review ;-) and that's fine with me!


----------



## Deb Baker

I haven't been on this thread for awhile, but had to pop in when all the tags disappeared, thinking you might know what happened. They aren't coming back, are they?


----------



## JRTomlin

The only word from Amazon so far is that it's a glitch they're working on. Take that for what it's worth.


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Yes, it's very weird that it just went away! But Amazon seem to be make changes to what indie can and can't do. I hope they make an official statement.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Ricky Sides said:


> Tell me about it. My brand new release has zero tags.


They'll come back. I'm sure of it!

~Donna~


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> While we all sit here tapping our fingers waiting for the tags to reappear, what do you all think about 'fake' likes?
> 
> As a writer I keep a record of the 'likes' and get quite chuffed when I see a new one on my books.
> 
> But as a reader, if I see a book with 40 'likes' and no reviews I get a bit suspcious.


A lot of people don't like to review but they don't mind tagging or liking. If I ask for a review and the reader is reluctant, I'll ask them to tag. They usually don't mind that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tiphanie Thomas said:


> Yes, it's very weird that it just went away! But Amazon seem to be make changes to what indie can and can't do. I hope they make an official statement.


Nobody has tags. Not Nora Roberts, not James Patterson, nobody, except on paperback books.


----------



## JRTomlin

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Nobody has tags. Not Nora Roberts, not James Patterson, nobody, except on paperback books.


Exactly.

This isn't an indie thing.


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Just checking in. Still no tags...

Okay I take the blame. I complained about catching up on tags and Poof...gone.

::hangs head in shame::


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> A lot of people don't like to review but they don't mind tagging or liking. If I ask for a review and the reader is reluctant, I'll ask them to tag. They usually don't mind that.


I'm grateful for genuine 'likes' if a reader doesn't want to spend time reviewing, but I'm not sure I agree with 'like swapping' which now seems to have taken hold and made the whole thing rather meaningless. 

Perhaps tags should also be reserved for the writer only. I believe people have been putting offensive tags on the higher priced books and encouraging readers not to buy them. (On the other hand, I've met some lovely people on the tagging thread and enjoy seeing books I would never normally look at.)


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there folks,

My new paperback version of Coping with Breast Cancer. A Husband's Perspective could use some tagging attention.

http://www.amazon.com/Coping-Breast-Cancer-Husbands-Perspective/dp/1463536305/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1306789839&sr=1-1

Tags requested are:

breast cancer, mammography, surviving breast cancer, coping with cancer, chemotherapy, radiation treatments, recovery, tamoxifen, support groups, invasive breast cancer, needle aspiration, home health care

Thanks for the tags. 

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## aaronpolson

Got it, Ricky - 

(We can still tag the paperbacks.  )


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thanks Aaron.


----------



## JRTomlin

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I'm grateful for genuine 'likes' if a reader doesn't want to spend time reviewing, but I'm not sure I agree with 'like swapping' which now seems to have taken hold and made the whole thing rather meaningless.
> 
> Perhaps tags should also be reserved for the writer only. I believe people have been putting offensive tags on the higher priced books and encouraging readers not to buy them. (On the other hand, I've met some lovely people on the tagging thread and enjoy seeing books I would never normally look at.)


Most of the anti-high priced tags were just "boycot over 9.99" or the like. I didn't find it offensive and thought buyers should have the right to express an opinion, but I can easily see the big publishers preferring to silence THAT particular opinion. They may have succeeded. That is the only explanation, in my opinion, for the fact that tags have only disappeared from eBooks which is where all of the boycott tags were. It seems to have nothing to do with author tagging since we can still tag each other's paperbacks if we want to.

Tags were never reserved for the writer only.


----------



## Amyshojai

Ricky, tagged your new paperback.

Folks, I'd appreciate tags on my paperback versions, too.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Ricky Sides said:


> Hi there folks,
> 
> My new paperback version of Coping with Breast Cancer. A Husband's Perspective could use some tagging attention.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Coping-Breast-Cancer-Husbands-Perspective/dp/1463536305/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1306789839&sr=1-1
> 
> Tags requested are:
> 
> breast cancer, mammography, surviving breast cancer, coping with cancer, chemotherapy, radiation treatments, recovery, tamoxifen, support groups, invasive breast cancer, needle aspiration, home health care
> 
> Thanks for the tags.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Ricky


Tagged.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thanks folks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Hi there folks,
> 
> My new paperback version of Coping with Breast Cancer. A Husband's Perspective could use some tagging attention.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Coping-Breast-Cancer-Husbands-Perspective/dp/1463536305/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1306789839&sr=1-1
> 
> Tags requested are:
> 
> breast cancer, mammography, surviving breast cancer, coping with cancer, chemotherapy, radiation treatments, recovery, tamoxifen, support groups, invasive breast cancer, needle aspiration, home health care
> 
> Thanks for the tags.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Ricky


Congratulations on that, Ricky.


----------



## Talia Jager

Tagged, Ricky.


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Not sure if it is since tags were away and now back but unable to tag US books
Anyone got the same issue or US to UK reverse issue?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Get-Out-Away-National-Serviceman/dp/B0050I6A2E

Suggested tags:

national service, military books, military history, kindle book, kindle books, kindle military books, military, military history books, cameroon, kings own border, military, african history, cameroons, national, service

www.getingetoutandgetaway.co.uk


----------



## Gertie Kindle

With the UK tags back up, hopefully the US will follow suit in quick order.

Reminder to the newbies, please repost your request when we're back in business. Otherwise, you're likely to be missed.


----------



## Flash Rex

Sadly, I was a little late to the tag party and they were all gone before I got there.  I'm not really sure what I missed.


----------



## Mike McIntyre

I heard that this thread has been moved to the cell next to Bernie Madoff's.

Amway is still accepting taggers, though.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there Mike. I tagged your paperback. The Kindle books still had no tags.


----------



## Guest

Tagged away. Good luck guys. Appreciate a few tags on my titles if you haven't done so already. Best of luck everybody!


----------



## rayhensley

Still no tags for Kindle books?
Le sigh....

This at least gives us more time to work on our books


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Attebery said:


> Tagged away. Good luck guys. Appreciate a few tags on my titles if you haven't done so already. Best of luck everybody!


Were you able to tag Kindle books or just paperbacks?


----------



## Gabriel Beyers

Dang it! Just when I get my book out, and ready to start tagging, this happens.  Hopefully things will be fixed soon.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Maybe they are going to do away with tagging and this is Amazon testing the waters.

That said, Ricky, I did tag your new paperback. Best of success with it.


----------



## Mike Dennis

Still no word from Amazon on the return of the Kindle tags.

Tagged Joe Chiappetta's paperback and liked all of his Kindle books.


----------



## aaronpolson

At least we still have the paperback tags.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

aaronpolson said:


> At least we still have the paperback tags.


With the paperback tags they can still find us and from there, it's one click to the kindle version. There's still hope since UK tags are back and DE tags are also available.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> With the paperback tags they can still find us and from there, it's one click to the kindle version. There's still hope since UK tags are back and DE tags are also available.


I can't see any UK Kindle tags. Did you mean they are back for Kindle books too?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> I can't see any UK Kindle tags. Did you mean they are back for Kindle books too?


They were back for a while but appear to be gone again.


----------



## kyrin

You can still see the tags for eBooks.

To access them, you have to go through the Improve Your Recommendations screen.

Currently you can only make changes to tags for products you have already tagged or for ones that you own. I was able to tag a few ebooks that I brought earlier this week.


----------



## Amyshojai

Oh well...tags on the paperback versions (below) greatly appreciated, too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's the latest news posted in the Amazon community.


I found this on a tagging thread that's in response to an Indie's question and posted June 2:

"Hello,
I am responding to your recent inquiry about the tags associated with your Kindle books.
While tags appear on most items, you may not currently see them on the detail pages for Kindle books. Tags for Kindle book detail pages should be fully restored very soon.
From time to time, we test both new and existing features on our website to determine which characteristics or services drive customer purchases and satisfaction. During these test periods, certain aspects of our website will appear differently to various customers, or to the same customer on different computers or browsers.
We're continually fine-tuning our presentation to provide our customers with the greatest value, selection, and information for their online purchasing decisions.
I hope this helps. Thanks for using Amazon KDP."


----------



## Victorine

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Here's the latest news posted in the Amazon community.
> 
> I found this on a tagging thread that's in response to an Indie's question and posted June 2:
> 
> "Hello,
> I am responding to your recent inquiry about the tags associated with your Kindle books.
> While tags appear on most items, you may not currently see them on the detail pages for Kindle books. Tags for Kindle book detail pages should be fully restored very soon.
> From time to time, we test both new and existing features on our website to determine which characteristics or services drive customer purchases and satisfaction. During these test periods, certain aspects of our website will appear differently to various customers, or to the same customer on different computers or browsers.
> We're continually fine-tuning our presentation to provide our customers with the greatest value, selection, and information for their online purchasing decisions.
> I hope this helps. Thanks for using Amazon KDP."


Thank you, that is very helpful. And it might explain why my sales have gone down. (Or maybe not, who knows these days?!?)

Vicki


----------



## Ruth Harris

I agree with Sibel. When Amazon makes lots of books available with special promos like SS, my sales stall. It's certainly one way writers have zero control over their work.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sibelhodge said:


> I think the recent Summer Sunshine sale might have something to do with sales going down, too. Mine are dropping fast!


Ah, so that's it. I thought it was because I raised my prices but for the first week after that they didn't go down. All of a sudden, sales have dropped like a stone.


----------



## Amyshojai

Weird...my sales have tripled. But then...it's "adopt a cat month" at shelters.    I takes 'em where I can!

Hopefully the tags will be back soon.


----------



## aaronpolson

The Summer Sunshine sale has killed my sales, too.  But everybody loves kittens.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

Yeah I was thinking the Big 6 sale has bitten into us.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

MeiLinMiranda said:


> Yeah I was thinking the Big 6 sale has bitten into us.


The first two days were a minor disaster for me as well, but the effect of the Summer Sunshine Sale seems to have worn off.
Maybe I'm not that much affected because I write in a niche.


----------



## Deb Baker

My sales were okay until today. OMG!


----------



## Gabriel Beyers

I thought for one brief moment that the tags were going to work.  My wife was able to go in and tag my book from her account, but they haven't yet shown up on my book's page.  And as if that isn't enough, I tried to update the book's description, everything looked like it went through, but the old description is still on the book's page.

Frustrating.


----------



## kyrin

Tags on ebooks still appear but not on the main product description page.

You can see the tags when you search by tags or use the tag cloud.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gabriel Beyers said:


> I thought for one brief moment that the tags were going to work. My wife was able to go in and tag my book from her account, but they haven't yet shown up on my book's page. And as if that isn't enough, I tried to update the book's description, everything looked like it went through, but the old description is still on the book's page.
> 
> Frustrating.


It takes a few days for your description to update. It's probably updated at UK already, but US takes a while.


----------



## VMartinez

So are we still able to continue with our tag exchange?



kyrin said:


> Tags on ebooks still appear but not on the main product description page.
> 
> You can see the tags when you search by tags or use the tag cloud.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

VMartinez said:


> So are we still able to continue with our tag exchange?


Not yet, but keep in touch.


----------



## VMartinez

Definitely! 



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Not yet, but keep in touch.


----------



## Mike Dennis

kyrin said:


> Tags on ebooks still appear but not on the main product description page.
> 
> You can see the tags when you search by tags or use the tag cloud.


What is a tag cloud?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LexyHarper said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Tags are back, so let's start tagging!
> 
> Lexy xxxx












Okay ... newbies, please repost and we'll get tagging.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Yay! Tags are back. I have the books in my signature and a new work here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005455KTC

as well as a non-fiction book: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005455KTC


----------



## CJArcher

Yay, the tags are back! Now I can post my new book which desperately needs some tag love:

A Secret Life (Lord Hawkesbury's Players)

Extra tags are also welcome for the books in my sig.

I've tagged everyone on the last 4 pages who are new to me. I'll return later for some more.


----------



## SidneyW

Just noticed I was seeing tags again. 

I got


VMartinez
Kyrin –Incarnates and Grave Digging
Deb Baker
Gabriel Beyers
Mike Dennis

Will do more today


----------



## Katy

It's good to be back!

My paperback could use some tagging love, please!
http://www.amazon.com/Breakdown-Katherine-Amt-Hanna/dp/1461093791/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1302470444&sr=8-1

I'll go tagging on all the new stuff now.

Thanks!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Well, went through the last 4 pages and tagged what I hadn't before. Went to a lot of books I didn't remember tagging, but did.

And, as I haven't said it for a long time:

All caught up.


Was kinda enjoying the lack of tags . . .

I'm aware that my Pilton's Moon page is down. It should be up again in the next day or so.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Just noticed tags are back. 

Picking up the thread:
CJArcher: new one
Cheri Schmidt: printed version
Katy: printed version

--------------------------------
If you haven't done so already, please tag my new ones:
*The Invisible Chains - Part 2: Bonds of Fear
Just Don't Mess With Us: Family Matters*


----------



## mikelewis

I am happy to join in - tried tagging my own book but it didn't seem to do anything - do you need a volume of tags before they show?

Book links are in my signature - I will work through some tags this evening

thanks

Mike


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged & lilked--
Katy
Cheri
Sidney/Michael
CJArcher
Lexy (weird--shows I have already completed tagging a third to a half but won't let me tag all--have no idea why)

Andrew--shows as already tagged

Wow! Hallelujah! Anyone know why the reversal?
Meanwhile, altho sort of wonky in places, all caught up (as far as I can tell--lol)


----------



## aaronpolson

Hooray!  I was missing my daily taggings.

I'm off to catch up.  My books are linked below.

(remember the right click, open in a new tab trick--it makes tabbing faster  )


----------



## aaronpolson

(er, _tagging _faster)


----------



## Grace Elliot

How wonderful is this? Tagging again...and I was at such a loose end, twiddling my thumbs wondering what to do with all the spare time when there wasnt any tagging. Phew!

OK, catching up, done the last 2 pages.

US link:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1


----------



## Mike Dennis

I liked and tagged:
Patty Jansen (all)
Lexy Harper (all Kindle and print)
CJ Archer (all)
Sidney Williams (all Kindle, liked print, but no tags on print)
Cheri Schmidt (all)
Mike Lewis (liked only, no tags)


Before the tag blackout, I had already liked and tagged:
Andrew Ashling (all)
DA Boulter (all)
Katherine Amt Hanna (Kindle and print)
Margaret Lake (all Kindle and print)
Grace Elliot


----------



## D.A. Boulter

mikelewis said:


> I am happy to join in - tried tagging my own book but it didn't seem to do anything - do you need a volume of tags before they show?
> 
> Book links are in my signature - I will work through some tags this evening
> 
> thanks
> 
> Mike


List the tags you want here and we'll add them. It may have to do with you being in the UK.

list tags with a comma between them so we can copy and paste:

eg: tags wanted: sf, magic, cards, whatever, this, that, etc.


----------



## JRTomlin

They're back? I have SO missed tagging. Darn if I remember where I was so I'll check everyone's novels and get caught up!

Woohoo! *does happy dance*


----------



## athanos

*TAGS ARE BACK!!! TAGS ARE BACK!!! TAGS ARE BACK!!! TAGS ARE BACK!!!*

I'm all tagged up & here's my info to stay current:

Tags are: 
antichrist, 5 star kindle, armageddon, dark fantasy, horror, illuminati, lucifer, new world order, 
occult, paranormal, prophecy, supernatural, action adventure, historical fiction, satan, end of world

My books are:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004QOA768
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004TSIV0U
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004TSCH2I
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ULWSAK 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004V51D24
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W3FX76

I know they're in my signature, but this way there's NO confusion.

Thanks everybody for returning the tagging favor


----------



## Christopher Bunn

I'm confused. Are the tags back in terms of original behavior (don't need to have bought in order to tag), or has that altered in some way? Also, there was some talk about the "tag cloud". What's that?


----------



## JRTomlin

Christopher Bunn said:


> I'm confused. Are the tags back in terms of original behavior (don't need to have bought in order to tag), or has that altered in some way? Also, there was some talk about the "tag cloud". What's that?


You don't have to have purchased to see the tags--just as before.

The tag cloud thing I have no idea, I'm afraid.

Edit: On Freedom's Sword would people vote down "med" (which I suspect is a typo) for me please?


----------



## SidneyW

Got:

Katy
Cheri Schmidt
JRTomlin
AllureVanSanz (couple of tags I hadn’t clicked)
Christopher Bunn

If those playing now could look at Midnight Eyes particularly, I'd greatly appreciate it. That's published for the first time anywhere.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

Tagged:
Patty Jansen
Lexy Harper
CJ Archer
Sidney Williams
Cherie Schmidt

Hello, newbies.  My requests --

Lovers and Beloveds (An Intimate History of the Greater Kingdom)
requested tags: coming of age, fantasy coming of age, fantasy, jacqueline carey, kushiel, fantasy erotica, intrigue, magic, family saga, epic fantasy, high fantasy, kindle
requested *downratings*: erotica, erotic fantasy, romance, erotic romance, erotic coming of age, victorian fantasy, historical

The others in my sig are good as they are; just tag 'em and bag 'em. THANK YOU!


----------



## William Meikle

Glad to be back and tagging again

Here's my list for any newcomers

NOVELS

Generations: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004THZ5GO
Watchers: The Coming of the King : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO5UNC 
Watchers: The Battle For the Throne : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004I1L5BK 
Watchers Culloden! : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004LDLSEY
The Concordances of the Red Serpent : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004INHX96 
Eldren: The Book of the Dark : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HILPPU/
Berserker : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004CRSQSU
The Midnight Eye Files: The Amulet : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0044KMNYI
The Midnight Eye Files: The Sirens : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00472O6PW
The Midnight Eye Files: The Skin Game: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004R9Q7MU
The Invasion : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HS4V8O
The Valley : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HS4UHQ 
Island Life : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003CYKQY6 
Crustaceans : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003LBSJGM
The Road Hole Bunker Mystery : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003CC15OI

SHORT STORY COLLECTIONS

Whispers From the Darkside : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004EYSZCS 
Variations on a Theme : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G8R064 
Carnacki: Heaven and Hell : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0045UA7E0 
Darkness Follows : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0046ZRKP8 
The Chronicles of Augustus Seton : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HS5PLG

NOVELLAS

The Sleeping God : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004DERGOW 
The Auld Mither : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G8R05U
The Copycat Murders : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HFS6EQ 
Mostly Human (with Lockley, Nicholson and Savile) : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G5Z3DE

INDIVIDUAL SHORT STORIES

Abominable : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0049P226W 
The Haunting of Esther Cox : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZHVE7S
Brotherhood of the Thorns : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZHVE1E
Cold as Death : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0049U49BI
Ghost Writer : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZHVE5A


----------



## RachelAstor

Yay, tags again! I think I'm caught up - though I don't know how much I missed when tags were down.

Rachel


----------



## Talia Jager

Caught up!


----------



## kyrin

Mike Dennis said:


> What is a tag cloud?


You can find the tag cloud, here.

And I'm back to tagging.


----------



## Mike Dennis

Like & tagged:

William Meikle (all 29 items, Kindle and print)


----------



## R. M. Reed

I have now done everyone who has posted since tags came back.


----------



## SandraMiller

I'm going to jump in and start working through this thread, brute force method 

Mine is Concerto

Thanks!


----------



## Tess St John

Just saw they were back...I've been tagging you guys like a fool...I think I'm caught up from where we were cut off

Mine is in my siggy for the newbies!!!

I missed you guys!


----------



## Remi Michaud

Gosh, now I have to try to remember where I left off.
Well, time to get started.


----------



## JRTomlin

I've been tagging like crazy and think I'm caught up, but I'll double check going forward to be sure I haven't missed anyone.

Thanks for the tags and welcome back to ALL of us!  

I really missed all of you.


----------



## Jason Kristopher

So I'm new to Kindleboards, with just the one book (in my sig).

How does this tagging thing work?


----------



## Gabriel Beyers

I always did like a good game of tag!

I'm working my way through.  It may take a while, though.


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged & liked (altho not all pages have like buttons...wonder why?)

Cheri
JRT downvoted med
Robin Morris
SandraM
JasonK
GabrielB

Welcome to the new taggers & thanks for the tags back.
All caught up.


----------



## Mike Dennis

Liked and tagged:

Robin Reed (all--Kindle and print)
Sandra Miller (all--Kindle and print)
Remi Michaud
Jason Kristopher (liked Kindle--no tags, liked & tagged print)
Gabriel Beyers


----------



## JRTomlin

Gabriel Beyers said:


> I always did like a good game of tag!
> 
> I'm working my way through. It may take a while, though.


Just in case you're not aware of it, you'll catch the active taggers by doing the last 6 pages or so. If you do miss any because of the recent problems, you can catch them going forward.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Well that was fun. I tagged a lot of new books. I've missed this. 

As Gertie said, if you posted books during the tag outage please post them again. I'll be happy to tag them.


----------



## Bryan R. Dennis

For Epitaph please vote down the tag: Western. Tag the rest the way I have them. I'd appreciate tags for the other books in my sig too.

Here's who I tagged so far...

Mike Dennis
Richard Jackson
Talia Jager
Rachel Astor
William Meikle
Meilin Miranda
Sidney Williams
Christopher Bunn
Annie Bellet
Athanasios
D.A. Boulter
Grace Elliot
Aaron Polson
Cheri Schmidt
Ruth Harris
Mike Lewis
Gabriel Breyers
Jason Christopher
Remi Michaud
Tess St. John
Sandra Miller
Robin Morris

Phew!


----------



## BELINDA BUCHANAN

Hi Donna,

I tagged your book. It looks like it's doing very well. Congrats! I would appreciate it if you would tag my book.

After All Is Said And Done 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004TXP4IW


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Glad to be back to tagging. Today's tags:

Karen - Skin, Reflections on Motherhood, Memories for Sale
Bryan - An Epitaph for Coyote and voted down western, Isle of Stumps Unpredictable, The Lily Pad
William - The Last Czar
Kevin- Soul Born, Anthology of Ichor III, Dead History
Ricky - Coping with Breast Cancer
Flash - Megalodon Lives (let us know when you add more tags)
Gabriel - Guarding the Healer
Patty - The Weed Eaters
C J - A Secret Life
Cheri - Fateful, Fractured
Katy - Breakdown
Mike - Changers' Summer, The Smell of Magic
Annie - Gifts in Sand and Water
J R - voted down med
MeiLin - voted down requested tags
Sandra - Concerto, The Crystal Cave, The Enemy in the Mirror
Jason - The Dying of the Light
Belinda - After All Is Said and Done

Thanks for the tags back.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up again. Welcome to the thread folks.  

My new Kindle release Coping with Breast Cancer could use a few tags please.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Very excited to be all caught up. Welcome to the newcomers and congrats on the new releases.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## CJArcher

All caught up since my last post. If anyone missed it, I'd love some more tags for my latest A Secret Life (Lord Hawkesbury's Players).

Thanks everyone. Loving all the covers too.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Great to be back!

Have tagged all new books since the return of tags.

Will get back in the regular routine tomorrow.


----------



## DonnaFaz

I've finally caught up with tags and 'likes'. If I've tagged you in the past, I 'liked' you. I'd appreciate some tagging and liking love:

Return of the Runaway Bride

Mountain Laurel

Taking Love in Stride

The Merry-Go-Round, a romantic comedy

It's good to be back!

~Donna~


----------



## Katy

I'm all caught up!

My paperback needs tags, please. Thanks! 
http://www.amazon.com/Breakdown-Katherine-Amt-Hanna/dp/1461093791/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1304136308&sr=1-2-catcorr


----------



## Gertie Kindle

New paperback for me.

A Walk In the Woods

romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, single author collection, short story collection, indie author, margaret lake


----------



## William L.K.

Nice to be back tagging.
As soon as I figure out where I left off, I'll catch up asap!

Welcome to the newbies also!


----------



## swcleveland

Here we go....

Tagged:

Concerto
The Dying
Guarding the Healer
Bryan x 4
All is Said
Secret Life
Donna x 4

Welcome back, everybody!


----------



## Ed_ODell

Wow! 

Great to see tags on ebooks again! I'm gonna have a celebratory drink, then get to tagging.

Welcome back, all!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good morning taggers!

Tagged:

Donna Fasano, 1 new to me
Margaret Lake, paperback


----------



## mattlynn

I'm new here, but I could certainly use some tags for my bookshttp://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B004BDOJ90/spea06-20#customerReviews, three of which are now available on Kindle, both in the US and the UK. War, thrillers, special forces and military are all good ones. Very happy to tag in exchange.


----------



## mikelewis

D.A. Boulter said:


> List the tags you want here and we'll add them. It may have to do with you being in the UK.
> 
> list tags with a comma between them so we can copy and paste:
> 
> eg: tags wanted: sf, magic, cards, whatever, this, that, etc.


Tags: sf, young adult, science fiction, climate change, young adult sci-fi

Many thanks

Mike


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

*Yay -- i just realised that tags are back!*

Rather strangely, I missed doing this...

Time to start work again, I guess. All caught up with:

Patty Jansen
CJ Archer
Cheri Schmidt
Katy
Mike Lewis
Mike Dennis -- x3
Doomed Muse -- x2
Robin Reed -- x5
Sandra Miller -- x3
Jason Kristopher
Gabriel Beyers
Bryan R. Dennis -- x4
Belinda Buchanan
Donna Faz
Mattlyn

-----------------

Mine for the newbies:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged & liked (not all books have like buttons)

BrianRD tagged & downvoted med
Belinda B
RickyS
DonnaF
Margaret new one
EdO'D
MattL
MikeL

thanks for the tags back & welcome to the new taggers
all caught up


----------



## Grace Elliot

This feels so right....happy to be tagging again. 

Here are my links (thanks in advance, for the tags.)

US link:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*: (_Kindle + print where possible_)

Patty Jensen
CJ Archer (new one)
SidneyW (got 4 I hadn't tagged)
Cheri Schmidt (got new print version)
Katy (got print version)
mikelewis
athanos
SandraMiller
Jason Kristopher
Gabriel Beyers
Margaret Lake (new print)
mattlynn

All caught up! Good to be back.
If you haven't had the chance, please tag Flank Hawk  (Kindle + print)
See signature below for links.


----------



## aaronpolson

I don't know if tagging helps, but my fingers are getting a workout!

Glad to be back.

My books are linked below. Cheers!


----------



## Amyshojai

Holy crappiocca, Batman! We're BAAA-AAACK! And ...all caught up with tagging, again. Reciprocal tags muchly appreciated.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

mikelewis
Cheri Schmidt: Fractured 2
Mike Dennis: checked, but already had tagged you
SandraMiller: Concerto
Jason Kristopher
Gabriel Beyers
Bryan R. Dennis
Belinda Buchanan
Ricky Sides: Coping
Gertie: A Walk in the Woods
mattlynn


----------



## SidneyW

This a.m. I got

Gertie Kindle
Scififan
Ed_Odell
Mikelewis – Smell of Magic
M. G. Scarsbrook - couple I hadn't previously tagged
LexyHarper


----------



## Talia Jager

Caught up


----------



## bnapier

I'd appreciate some tag love for my graphic novel, Birdwatching from Mars: http://tinyurl.com/66npsgm

I guess the good news is that tags are back up and running.

The bad news is, I have a LOT of catching up to do!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Amyshojai

BNapier, I didn't see any tags...happy to "agree" with after you've got 'em listed. *s*


----------



## bnapier

Gah!  This always happens to me!  Maybe I'm not giving enough time for them to show?  When I logged back in to check that I had added them, they were all there.

Sometimes I seriously feel technologically inferior...


----------



## Ruth Harris

BNApier liked/no tags
Annie B the opposite--tagged but no like button

all caught up


----------



## DonnaFaz

bnapier said:


> I'd appreciate some tag love for my graphic novel, Birdwatching from Mars: http://tinyurl.com/66npsgm
> 
> I guess the good news is that tags are back up and running.
> 
> The bad news is, I have a LOT of catching up to do!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Barry, I didn't see any tags on Birdwatching from Mars. What tags would you like?

Modified to add: Sorry! Should have read ahead. Didn't mean to repeat.

I'm all caught up with likes and tags!

~Donna~


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Today's tags:

Donna - Return of the Runaway Bride
Gertie - A Walk in the Woods
MattL - Death Force, Shadow Force, Fire Force

bnapier - still no tags showing on Birdwatching. I'll check back later.

Thanks for the tags back.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi all!

Tagged:

Matt Lynn x1

Barry Napier, still no tags


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up again.


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

Hello all!

I'm back after a longish hiatus. Lots going on in life -- including moving and jury duty next week! Gah. So although I'm back for tonight, I don't know how long I can stay! Guess I'd better get to tagging, then. 

Cheers all,
Courtney


----------



## JRTomlin

All caught up again I think, but I'm double checking to be sure I haven't missed anything as we go on. 

Welcome back everyone and congrats on all the new books!


----------



## Katy

I'm all caught up!

My paperback needs tags too, please. Thanks!
http://www.amazon.com/Breakdown-Katherine-Amt-Hanna/dp/1461093791/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1304136308&sr=1-2-catcorr


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

Okay, I should be all caught up with tags and "likes" from the last 6 pages!  Thanks in advance for returning the favor, everyone.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up again. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author

And here's the new paperback.

A Walk In the Woods

romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, single author collection, short story collection, indie author, margaret lake

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity

For those of you requesting UK tags, please go here.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg571978.html#msg571978

We keep separate threads for US and UK tags because you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK to have tagging privileges there. Most of the taggers here don't have UK privileges.


----------



## Mike Dennis

Liked & tagged:

MG Scarsbrook (all--liked Kindle and print, tagged print--I had already tagged Kindle before the blackout)
Matt Lynn (all, Kindle and print)
Edward O'Dell (all, Kindle and print)
William LK (all)
Barry Napier (all, Kindle and print, where applicable)
Annie Bellet (Heart In Sun & Shadow--others were tagged & liked before the blackout)
Donna Fasano (all, Kindle and print)
Courtney Cantrell (Kindle and print)
Belinda Buchanan (Kindle and print)


----------



## Rhynedahll

Looks like I"m still caught up this morning !


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

bnapier: Birdwatching (only three tags?)


----------



## Amyshojai

Got "Bird Watching" and all caught up.


----------



## Ruth Harris

BNapier....tags showed up but tt didn't work. Tagged them individually...hope it worked

All caught up


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

Hello, everyone. I was gone for a while, but now I'm back. I have added tags for the books for everyone I haven't already tagged on the last 3 pages, and am hoping to work further back. Tagged all new-to-me books from:

C.J. Archer
Andrew Ashling
Rachel Astor
Gabriel Beyers
Courtney Cantrell
Brian R. Dennis (voted down "western" for "Epitaph" as requested)
Mike Dennis
Katherine Amt Hanna (including the paperback)
Lexy Harper
Talia Jager
Doomed Muse (both names, incl. "Gifts in Sand and Water")
Donna Fasano
Ruth Harris
Richard Jackson
Jason Kristopher
William L.K.
Margaret Lake
Mike Lewis
Matt Lynn
William Meikle (slowly working my way through them)
Remy Michaud
Sandra Miller
MeiLin Miranda ("Dalston Junction "had very few tags -- did people miss it? Also voted down tags as requested)
Mackenzie Morgan
Robin Morris
Barry Napier (I appear to have been the first to tag "Birdwatching from Mars Issue 1" -- early yesterday)
Edward O'Dell
Aaron Polson
Robin Reed
H. Jonas Rhynedahll
Tess St. John
Ricky Sides
J. R. Tomlin
Sidney Williams

*****

Could people please add tags for my husband, Richard Garfinkle's NEW kindle book, "Wayland's Principia"? Thank you very much.

As tags, may I suggest

hard sf,
sci-fi -- alien psychology,
science fiction,
first contact,
space travel,
alien intelligence,
alien contact,
alien worlds,
aliens,
relativistic travel issues,
consciousness,
future technology,
intelligent sf,
sci-fi -- first contact,
spaceship


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up this morning!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up again. Welcome back, Alessandra.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up.


----------



## Library4Science

Here are my tags for  Revolution

America revolution,
Hutchinson riot,
Stamp Act,
Boston massacre,
battle of Lexington,
battle of Concord,
battle of Bunker Hill,
Paul Revere,
capture of Ticonderoga,
declaration of independence,
battle of Long Island,
the battle of White Plains,
the battles of Trenton and Princeton,
surrender of Burgoyne,
Cornwallis surrender at battle of Yorktown

Heading back 6 pages.


----------



## Library4Science

I have caught up to D.A. Boulter on page 627, will finish when I get back from walking.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged and sampled Revolution. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Library4Science

Argggg!

This is the first time I have done this tagging and obviously I don't know what I am doing.  I thought you had to copy the tags from the post and paste them in.  Sigh!

Anyway back to page 624 to do the ones I missed.

Here are the tags for Early Voyages.

America,
History,
Discovery,
Pre-Columbian Voyages,
The Voyages Of The Norsemen,
Toscanelli,
Columbus In Spain,
The Discovery Of America,
Papal Bull Dividing The New World,
Americus Vespucius,
The Voyages Of The Cabots,
Ponce De Leon In Florida

And here are some for Colonization

The Settlement Of Massachusetts,
Lord Baltimore's Plantation In Maryland,
The Pequot Massacre At Fort Mystic,
Roger Williams In Rhode Island,
The Founding Of Harvard College,
The Founding Of New Sweden,
The First Written Constitution,
The Persecution Of The Quakers,
John Locke And The Fundamental Constitutions Of Carolina,
The English Conquest Of New York,
The Penalty For Not Going To Church,
Marquette's Discovery Of The Mississippi,
The Death Of Marquette

Thanks,
Charlie

The books are quite interesting, some of the events that I had never read about before are quite shocking.  In the Colonization book in the chapters about The Huguenots In Florida/The Founding Of St. Augustine it tells of how the Spanish found a colony of Huguenots and just hung all 700 hundred of them for no reason other than they weren't Catholic.   Then Dominique De Gourgues went back and hung the Spaniards on the same trees!


----------



## Amyshojai

Library4Science, I tagged your books 1, 2 and 3 (the 4th doesn't have tags yet.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Library4Science said:


> Argggg!
> 
> This is the first time I have done this tagging and obviously I don't know what I am doing. I thought you had to copy the tags from the post and paste them in. Sigh!
> 
> Anyway back to page 624 to do the ones I missed.
> 
> Here are the tags for Early Voyages.
> 
> America,
> History,
> Discovery,
> Pre-Columbian Voyages,
> The Voyages Of The Norsemen,
> Toscanelli,
> Columbus In Spain,
> The Discovery Of America,
> Papal Bull Dividing The New World,
> Americus Vespucius,
> The Voyages Of The Cabots,
> Ponce De Leon In Florida
> 
> And here are some for Colonization
> 
> The Huguenots In Florida,
> The Founding Of St. Augustine,
> Dominique De Gourgues,
> The First Voyage To Roanoke,
> The Colony At Roanoke,
> The Birth Of Virginia Dare,
> The Settlement Of Jamestown,
> The Founding Of Quebec-1608,
> The First Representative Assembly,
> The Voyage Of The Mayflower,
> The Mayflower Compact,
> How The Pilgrim Fathers Lived,
> Founding Of New Amsterdam
> 
> The books are quite interesting, some of the events that I had never read about before are quite shocking. In the Colonization book in the chapters about The Huguenots In Florida/The Founding Of St. Augustine it tells of how the Spanish found a colony of Huguenots and just hung all 700 hundred of them for no reason other than they weren't Catholic. Then Dominique De Gourgues went back and hung the Spaniards on the same trees!


Now you're all tagged up. The books look interesting.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there folks,

I'm caught up to this point. Welcome new authors.   Thanks everyone for the tags.


----------



## Library4Science

Amyshojai said:


> Library4Science, I tagged your books 1, 2 and 3 (the 4th doesn't have tags yet.)


Thanks, I've added tags for the 4th one now.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your 4th title, too. All caught up!


----------



## jackblaine

Hi all,

I will have a time going back through and getting everyone, but I'm game!  I would love it if any of you wanted to add theses tags to HELPER12:

adventure,dystopia,fantasy,science fiction romance,scifi,young adult,young adult dystopian novel,young adult romance


thanks so much if you do!


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged & liked--

Alessandra
L4S
JackB

Welcome to the newcomers & thanks for the tags back.
All caught up.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got yours, JackB.


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged your book Jack. Welcome to the thread.  

The Kindle version of Coping with Breast Cancer, the last book in my siggy, lost all tags. I tagged it again.


----------



## Amyshojai

Ricky, re-tagged the Coping With Breast Cancer book.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thanks Amy. I have no idea what's going on, but at least I didn't lose a ton of tags.


----------



## SandraMiller

I noticed that too--Concerto didn't have a ton of tags, but it lost what it did have sometime today.  Very odd...going back now to make sure my earlier tags of others' novels "stuck"


----------



## Ricky Sides

I checked the tags on several books. Gertie, your paperback Walk in the Woods lost its tagged. I tagged it. I also went back and tagged several others. Then I went to check my tag cloud in my profile. There was a gap from June 3 to today. Several of the books I'd tagged in the interim lost my tags as well.


----------



## Amyshojai

Re-tagged Concerto. Checked Gertie's Walk in the Woods and it still had my tags.


----------



## Ricky Sides

How strange. When I go here:

http://www.amazon.com/Walk-Woods-Margaret-Lake/dp/1463558724/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1307676316&sr=8-2

I see only 1 set of tags.


----------



## Amyshojai

Weird...maybe I'd clicked on the paperback or something instead. This time I clicked your link Ricky and then re-tagged Gertie's book.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Yeah, it's her paperback.   She has two sets of tags now. 

I wonder what's going on with the disappearing tags.


----------



## Kelvin

Library4Science said:


> Here are my tags for  Revolution
> 
> America revolution,
> Hutchinson riot,
> Stamp Act,
> Boston massacre,
> battle of Lexington,
> battle of Concord,
> battle of Bunker Hill,
> Paul Revere,
> capture of Ticonderoga,
> declaration of independence,
> battle of Long Island,
> the battle of White Plains,
> the battles of Trenton and Princeton,
> surrender of Burgoyne,
> Cornwallis surrender at battle of Yorktown
> 
> Heading back 6 pages.


Almost caught up. I've tagged yours Library4science. 

I would like everyone to stop by my book, and tag it with any appropriate tag.

Link: LS: The Beginning

Thanks


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged.


----------



## SandraMiller

Got yours, Kelvin!  That link was a little odd though--had to add a : and delete a couple characters.  Made it, though


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Death Force
Mike x 2
Gifts in Sand
Birdwatching
Wayland's Principia
America x 4
Helper 12
Sandra x 3
Kelvin x 2


----------



## gryeates

Hello all,

I'm new to the tag exchange. The tags for my ebook are: 

fiction
horror
war
world war 1
wwi
world war one
first world war
dead
eyes
vetala
cycle
passchendaele
vampire

Just working through everyone else's tags. Should be caught up soon


----------



## sagambino

What does the tag do? I have books for sale on kindle but don't understand what the tag is?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> How strange. When I go here:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Walk-Woods-Margaret-Lake/dp/1463558724/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1307676316&sr=8-2
> 
> I see only 1 set of tags.


Definitely strange. Thanks for catching that. I had to retag it myself. I'm now up to a grand total of 3.  Must be you, me and Amy. Thanks, Amy.

Retagged yours, too, Ricky.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up to here. Reminder to the newbies, just go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch all the active taggers. Actually, six pages ago, we were all bemoaning the loss of tags. So just go back to where we said tags were back up.


----------



## Gabriel Beyers

I seem to have lost my tags, too.  They were showing somewhere around 20 next to most of them.  Now, all of them are down to just one.  At least they haven't disappeared completely.


----------



## Library4Science

My back six pages are all done!  I had to draft in my brother to do that last two pages   .  I wil be away tomorrow (going to the Pocono 500) but I will be back on Monday and will tag some more going forward.

Happy Sales Everyone.

Charlie


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gabriel Beyers said:


> I seem to have lost my tags, too. They were showing somewhere around 20 next to most of them. Now, all of them are down to just one. At least they haven't disappeared completely.


Retagged you. I think I'd better go back and check everyone I've tagged in the last couple of days.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm starting on page 627 which is where tags came back up. Checked a couple of random books and the tags I checked are gone.  I'll retag everyone.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up again. I hope they stay.


----------



## Ed_ODell

All,

Think I'm caught up!

Tagged:

Mackenzie Morgan (last 2)
Ricky Sides ('Coping')
JRTomlin ('Odds')
Katy (paperback and Kindle)
Mike Dennis ('Take')
Rhynedahll (last 2)
Andrew Ashling (last 2)
Allessandra Kelley (both under your signature)
D.A. Boulter ('Fleet', 'Steadfasting')
Library4Science (1st 2)
Jack Blaine
Ruth Harris ('Women')

Welcome, new authors. If I have missed, anyone, I'm certain I'll get them as the thread moves forward.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sagambino said:


> What does the tag do? I have books for sale on kindle but don't understand what the tag is?


Tags help the reader to find us. You should put genre tags, sub-genre tags and descriptive tags.

I tagged you. We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

What I tagged today seems to have stuck. Everything else from page 627 on was gone so I retagged.

Except for Patty Jansen. The two books in your post didn't show any tags.
Bryan R. Dennis, the first book in your siggy had tags but the others didn't.


----------



## sagambino

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tags help the reader to find us. You should put genre tags, sub-genre tags and descriptive tags.
> 
> I tagged you. We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers.


I can do that. It'll give me a chance look at everyones books.


----------



## Rhynedahll

I checked the items I have tagged and as everyone said, everything I had tagged recently is not on my list.

However, the items I have tagged this evening are currently showing. 

We'll have to see what's going on, I guess.

Tagged this evening:

Jack Blaine x1
Sandra Miller x3
Margaret Lake, Paperback
Kelvin O'Ralph x1
G. R. Yeates x1
S. A. Gambino x1
Richard Garfinkle x1
The four VFW books


----------



## sagambino

I tagged everyone's books from 626 to present. If I missed anyone please let me know.


----------



## Bryan R. Dennis

Caught up from page 628 to here. Tagged Every author, every book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bryan R. Dennis said:


> Caught up from page 628 to here. Tagged Every author, every book.


Bryan, the only one of yours that had tags is Epitaph. Let us know when you add tags for the others.


----------



## SidneyW

Got 


sagambino
Library4Science
Gryeates
SandraMiller
Kelvin
jackblaine


Thanks to everyone who's tagged me.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up again. Doing re-tagging. Not happy about that. Now I'm checking every author as they come up.


----------



## Katy

I'm all caught up!

My paperback needs tags too, please. Thanks!
http://www.amazon.com/Breakdown-Katherine-Amt-Hanna/dp/1461093791/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1304136308&sr=1-2-catcorr


----------



## Mike Dennis

Liked and tagged:

Alessandra Kelley (Kindle and hardcover)
Richard Garfinkle (Kindle and print)


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me today:

lessandra Kelley: Richard Garfinkle's new book 
Library4Science: all four 
jackblaine 
Ricky Sides: retagged Coping... 
SandraMiller retagged Concerto 
Kelvin: LS: The Beginning 
gryeates: 
sagambino
Gabriel Beyers: retagged Guarding...


----------



## kyrin

I'm caught up for the time being.


----------



## Patty Jansen

OK, caught up.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Amyshojai said:


> Ricky, re-tagged the Coping With Breast Cancer book.


I have also had to re-tag some of Ricky's books. I KNOW that I have tagged them in the past, so I don't understand why some tags are missing.

I will double check all authors/all books to make sure I have tagged/liked everyone who is participating.

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz

I'm all caught up. Some of the books I tagged yesterday had to be re-tagged today. I will continue double-checking to make sure my tags are sticking.

Margaret, you should contact customer service and ask to have the paperback and Kindle versions of A Walk in the Woods connected.

~Donna~


----------



## Yusagi

Hey all! I just noticed Amazon's tags are back, so I figured now would be as good a time as any to catch back up!

I've got two new books now that I'd love tags for.

Jenni and Unrealistic

As well, if anyone wanted to do The Psyonic's (those being all the ones other than 'futuristic' 'Arthurian legend' 'historical' 'hale' 'psychics' 'telepathy' and 'kindle'...and I'd appreciate down votes on 'futuristic' 'arthurian legend' and 'historical') that'd be brilliant!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Yusagi said:


> Hey all! I just noticed Amazon's tags are back, so I figured now would be as good a time as any to catch back up!
> 
> I've got two new books now that I'd love tags for.
> 
> Jenni and Unrealistic
> 
> As well, if anyone wanted to do The Psyonic's (those being all the ones other than 'futuristic' 'Arthurian legend' 'historical' 'hale' 'psychics' 'telepathy' and 'kindle'...and I'd appreciate down votes on 'futuristic' 'arthurian legend' and 'historical') that'd be brilliant!


Jenni had no tags. Let us know when they show up and I'll go back and tag.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DonnaFaz said:


> I'm all caught up. Some of the books I tagged yesterday had to be re-tagged today. I will continue double-checking to make sure my tags are sticking.
> 
> Margaret, you should contact customer service and ask to have the paperback and Kindle versions of A Walk in the Woods connected.
> 
> ~Donna~


It takes a week or so to connect. I'll give them until Wednesday.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It takes a week or so to connect. I'll give them until Wednesday.


Sounds good.

I was poking around my tags and saw that someone tagged my books with 'lendable'. Now...why would I want this tag on my books when the object is to sell them? I saw that Margaret and Ricky have both tagged it...plus at least 4 others. Please un-tag 'lendable' on my books, if you have the time. I'd appreciate it.

~Donna~


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DonnaFaz said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> I was poking around my tags and saw that someone tagged my books with 'lendable'. Now...why would I want this tag on my books when the object is to sell them? I saw that Margaret and Ricky have both tagged it...plus at least 4 others. Please un-tag 'lendable' on my books, if you have the time. I'd appreciate it.
> 
> ~Donna~


Donna, only Taking Love In Stride had the lendable tag and it wasn't checked for me. More tagging weirdness, I suppose. I downvoted it.


----------



## Yusagi

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Jenni had no tags. Let us know when they show up and I'll go back and tag.


Whoops. Is it working now?


----------



## DonnaFaz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Donna, only Taking Love In Stride had the lendable tag and it wasn't checked for me. More tagging weirdness, I suppose. I downvoted it.


Thank you, Margaret. Please check the tags for Return of the Runaway Bride...you are listed under the 'lendable' tag information as having tagged the book with lendable.

Ricky has tagged both Taking Love in Stride and Return of the Runaway Bride with 'lendable'. Ricky, I'm not say anything more than you clicked a tag that was already there. I mean no offense. I would so appreciate it if you unclicked the 'lendable' tags on my books. Thanks!

Bryan Dennis, Phoebe Matthews, Pam D. and Sidney Williams also tagged one or more of my books with 'lendable.' If these people are authors on this thread, please un-tag. Thank you.

~Donna~


----------



## Ricky Sides

DonnaFaz said:


> Ricky has tagged both Taking Love in Stride and Return of the Runaway Bride with 'lendable'. Ricky, I'm not say anything more than you clicked a tag that was already there. I mean no offense. I would so appreciate it if you unclicked the 'lendable' tags on my books. Thanks!
> 
> ~Donna~


Untagged and voted down Donna. I'm not offended. You have no way to know who first tagged a book. You can only see who has used the tag so naturally I'd be suspect because I tagged the existing tag. Wasn't me, Ma'am.

The dual author names made finding Runaway Bride difficult. Gertie, here's the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Return-Runaway-Bride-ebook/dp/B0054DG3QI/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1307884634&sr=1-4

Caught up with the rest of the thread.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Yusagi said:


> Whoops. Is it working now?


Okay, Jenni's done.


----------



## Ruth Harris

liked (when the button showed), tagged, re-tagged & untagged--(I'm dizzy)
Sandra Miller
Kelvin--broken link
GRYeates
Margaret
GabrielB
SAGambino
Yusagi ShandaS
DonnaF -- downvoted lendable

Very wonky tagging this AM! Welcome to the new taggers & thanks for the tags back.
All caught up.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

New tags:
Alessandra - Wayland's Principia
Library4Science - Early Voyages, Colonization, The Critical Period, Revolution
Jack - Helper 12
Kelvin - LS: The Beginning
SA Gambino -Twisted Tales of Terror
Shanda - Jenni

Re-tagged a lot of books this morning. Wonder what happened.


----------



## Erica Sloane

Same here. Started tagging and then noticed that it was only showing my tags, not previous ones that I saw when I first landed on the page. Weird.


----------



## Tess St John

It seemed like all my tags were still there. But this morning it took a while for the tags to appear on the page. 

I tagged all the newbies...lots of them!  That's wonderful!

Mine is in my siggy for any newbies!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Untagged and voted down Donna. I'm not offended. You have no way to know who first tagged a book. You can only see who has used the tag so naturally I'd be suspect because I tagged the existing tag. Wasn't me, Ma'am.
> 
> The dual author names made finding Runaway Bride difficult. Gertie, here's the link:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Return-Runaway-Bride-ebook/dp/B0054DG3QI/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1307884634&sr=1-4
> 
> Caught up with the rest of the thread.
> 
> Have a great day,
> Ricky


Thanks, Ricky. That made it easier.

Donna, I unclicked and downvoted. No problem. If it's there, I tag it until someone asks me to untag. Crazy tags end up on everyone's books at some point or another.


----------



## Remi Michaud

So it wasn't just me?? That's weird. I seem to have lost a bunch of tags. *shrug*


----------



## Bryan R. Dennis

Somehow I got a bunch of tags on there that don't reflect my story. 

Here are the tags I wanted. I'll tag you all back. 

An Epitaph for Coyote:

romantic comedy, shapeshifters, satire, las vegas, kindle 99 cents, quirky characters, ghost story


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bryan R. Dennis said:


> Somehow I got a bunch of tags on there that don't reflect my story.
> 
> Here are the tags I wanted. I'll tag you all back.
> 
> An Epitaph for Coyote:
> 
> romantic comedy, shapeshifters, satire, las vegas, kindle 99 cents, quirky characters, ghost story


Old tags gone, new tags entered.


----------



## Ricky Sides

You're welcome Gertie. Changed the tags to reflect the ones you requested Bryan. 

Caught up again for the moment.


----------



## lvcabbie

Okay, I'm very new to Kindle Boards and tagging, so I'm going to show my ignorance.









WHAT IS TAGGING!
HOW DO YOU DO IT?









My blog @ http://lvcabbie.blogspot.com


----------



## DonnaFaz

Bryan R. Dennis said:


> Somehow I got a bunch of tags on there that don't reflect my story.
> 
> Here are the tags I wanted. I'll tag you all back.
> 
> An Epitaph for Coyote:
> 
> romantic comedy, shapeshifters, satire, las vegas, kindle 99 cents, quirky characters, ghost story


Deleted all the old tags I clicked and added the ones you requested.

I'm caught up.

Ricky, thanks for providing the link to Runaway Bride.

~Donna~


----------



## Gertie Kindle

lvcabbie said:


> Okay, I'm very new to Kindle Boards and tagging, so I'm going to show my ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT IS TAGGING!
> HOW DO YOU DO IT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My blog @ http://lvcabbie.blogspot.com


We've all worn that hat. 

You add tags to your books so readers can find you. You should use tags for genre, subgenre and descriptive tags to make the most of searches. The more tags you have, the higher up you are in searches. We tag your books, you tag ours.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got all the new tags. Caught up for the nonce.


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up again--tagged what I could. 

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Happy to be tagging again. 
All caught up!
My links below (and in signature)
US link:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nothing new since I last checked.


----------



## Doug Lance

Caught up with you guys _finally_.

If you tag me I'll give you a super special surprise... http://www.amazon.com/eFiction-Magazine/dp/B004UD88K2


----------



## mikelewis

Bryan R. Dennis said:


> Somehow I got a bunch of tags on there that don't reflect my story.
> 
> Here are the tags I wanted. I'll tag you all back.
> 
> An Epitaph for Coyote:
> 
> romantic comedy, shapeshifters, satire, las vegas, kindle 99 cents, quirky characters, ghost story


So it is not just me you seem to have gained the tags from my short story which is in the also bought list...

I think the tagging system is broken again....

Mike


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DougLance said:


> Caught up with you guys _finally_.
> 
> If you tag me I'll give you a super special surprise... http://www.amazon.com/eFiction-Magazine/dp/B004UD88K2


You're tagged.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up again.


----------



## Mike Dennis

I'm not sure if I'm doing this right. I need some help from the KB community.

Back on May 24, I started tagging and liking authors on this thread, going back several pages, and keeping abreast of it as it moved forward. With each author, I tagged his/her Kindle and print (where available) editions of _every one_ of his/her books, including _all 29_ of William Meikle's books.

Since May 24, these are the authors whose books I've tagged and liked (both Kindle and print):

Aaron Polson
Ruth Harris
MG Scarsbrook
J Carson Black
Victorine Lieske
Andrew Ashling
Jenni Holbrook
H Jonas Rhynedahll
Dara England
Marcin Wrona 
MeiLin Miranda
Victoria Martínez
Richard Jackson
Grace Elliot (US and UK)
Ricky Sides (print and Kindle) (love the Claws cover)
W Brondt Kamffer
Terry W Ervin (US--print and Kindle) (UK--liked only--tagging not available)
James N Powell
Raymund Hensley
David Gaughran
Steven R Drennon
Amy Shojai (Print and Kindle)
Rai Aren
Margaret Lake (all 9, Print--where applicable--and Kindle)
Talia Jager
Nicholas McGirr
Teresa D'Amario 
Harris Channing
Ty Hutchinson
Scott Cleveland (Print and Kindle)
Laura Lond (Print and Kindle)
Annie Bellet
Gregory Bresiger
Rudolf Kerkhoven
Tess St John
Andrew Neudecker (Print and Kindle)
TS O'Rourke (liked only) (TS--put some tags in there)
Alex Sinclair
Allure Van Sanz
Kavita Nalawde
Jason Blacker
Todd Young
Martin Lake
Mackenzie Morgan
Dawn Judd (Print and Kindle)
Sibel Hodge
Jillian Dodd
Katherine Amt Hanna (Print and Kindle)
JR Tomlin
DA Boulter
Karen Fenech
Alan Parkinson (US and UK)
Erica Sloane
Athanasios
Rachel Astor
Scott L Collins (Print and Kindle)
Kevin James Breaux. Print only. Kindle tags still not visible. (on May 26--Kindle-tag blackout)
Joe Chiappetta's paperback and liked all of his Kindle books. (on June 4--Kindle-tag blackout)
Patty Jansen (all)
Lexy Harper (all Kindle and print)
CJ Archer (all)
Sidney Williams (all Kindle, liked print, but no tags on print)
Cheri Schmidt (all)
Mike Lewis (liked only, no tags)
Robin Reed (all--Kindle and print)
Sandra Miller (all--Kindle and print)
Remi Michaud
Jason Kristopher (liked Kindle--no tags, liked & tagged print)
Gabriel Beyers
MG Scarsbrook (all--liked Kindle and print, tagged print--I had already tagged Kindle before the blackout)
Matt Lynn (all, Kindle and print)
Edward O'Dell (all, Kindle and print)
William LK (all)
Barry Napier (all, Kindle and print, where applicable)
Annie Bellet (Heart In Sun & Shadow--others were tagged & liked before the blackout)
Donna Fasano (all, Kindle and print)
Courtney Cantrell (Kindle and print)
Belinda Buchanan (Kindle and print)
Alessandra Kelley (Kindle and hardcover)
Richard Garfinkle (Kindle and print)

This comes to 80 authors whom I have tagged, every one of their books, Kindle--and print where applicable.

Here are the number of times my books have been tagged:

_Setup On Front Street _/ Kindle 33 / Paperback 14
_Bloodstains On The Wall_ / Kindle 37 (one tag only--all the rest have fewer) / Paperback 12
_The Take_ / Kindle 31 (one tag only--all the rest have fewer) / Paperback 15

I see posts where an author will say he/she is "caught up", but does this mean just going to one book of every author and tagging the Kindle edition? For sure, my books aren't being tagged by all the people listed above.

Somebody help me here. What's the procedure? Should I just go to an author's page and tag the Kindle edition of one book only? Or am I wasting my time on this whole thing? Please set me straight.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Mike,

I tagged every version of your books. Just checked to see if they are still tagged because tags have been disappearing lately. I know I had to go back and retag a bunch of books I'd tagged this past week again yesterday afternoon because they'd lost my tags.


----------



## Mike Dennis

Thanks for letting me know, Ricky.

I still love the "Claws" cover.  :>)


----------



## Ricky Sides

You're welcome. Thank you for the compliment Jason did a great job on that ebook cover.


----------



## Harris Channing

Hi everyone!  It's good to be back.  All caught up!  I started back on 627 when the tags returned.

Hope everyone's have a great Sunday.

H.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Mike Dennis said:


> Thanks for letting me know, Ricky.
> 
> I still love the "Claws" cover. :>)


I've found if you want paperbacks tagged, you need to list the links in your posts. Every few days, I'll post my list of Kindle and Paperbacks which seems to help.

Not everyone are faithful taggers and they come and go. Some only drop by when they've got a new release. Then there are those who will only tag one book for each author because they only have one book. That's why we suggest newcomers only go back six pages and tag forward from there so they catch the active taggers.

Those of us who are faithful tag no matter what. I have tagged somewhere around 3K books and my highest tag count is only around 400.

And as Ricky said, everything we tagged in the last few days disappeared. I (and many others) went back to page 627 and retagged everything. There was also the problem of tags going wonky for days before all tags went down due to an amazon glitch.


----------



## Mike Dennis

Okay Margaret. I'll give it a try.

Here are the links to my books:

SETUP ON FRONT STREET Paperback
SETUP ON FRONT STREET Kindle
BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL / Three Stories From The Dark Side Paperback
BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL / Three Stories From The Dark Side Kindle
THE TAKE Paperback
THE TAKE Kindle


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author

I've got a new short story collection that needs some tagging love. The 3rd cover in my sig: Against a Sea of Troubles

And I caught up for:

Rachel Astor
Mike Dennis
R. Reed
Sandra Miller
Tess St. John
Remi Michaud
Jason Christopher
Gabriel Beyers
Bryan R. Dennis (didn't see any tags on the last two books)
Gertie's new one
CJ Archer
Courtney Cantrell
JR Tomlin
Katherine Hanna
Richard Garfinkle
Library4Science
Jack Blaine
Kelvin O'Ralph
G.R. Yeates
S.A. Gambino
Edward O'Dell
Patty Jansen
Shanda Sharlow
Aaron Polson
eFiction Publishing
Mike Lewis


----------



## Mike Dennis

Liked and tagged:

Jasmine Giacomo (all--Kindle and print--Against A Sea Of Troubles had no tags)
Doug Lance
Remi Michaud (retagged)
S A Gambino
Bryan Dennis (all, no tags on Unpredictable or The Lily Pad)
Patty Jansen (retagged all)
Shanda Sharlow (all--no tags on Jenni paperback)
Veterans of Foreign Wars (all)
Jack Blaine
Sandra Miller (retagged all--Kindle and print)
Kelvin O'Ralph (all)
G R Yeates
Courtney Cantrell (retagged--Kindle and print)


----------



## Paulineh

I have a new cookbook just published so would appreciate some tags and some 'likes' if you like recipe books.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0054G71O8

I have a lot to catch up so will start right now.

Pauline


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jasmine Giacomo said:


> I've got a new short story collection that needs some tagging love. The 3rd cover in my sig: Against a Sea of Troubles





Paulineh said:


> I have a new cookbook just published so would appreciate some tags and some 'likes' if you like recipe books.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0054G71O8
> 
> I have a lot to catch up so will start right now.
> 
> Pauline


There are no tags on either of these books. Please let us know when you add tags.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Mike Dennis said:


> Okay Margaret. I'll give it a try.
> 
> Here are the links to my books:
> 
> SETUP ON FRONT STREET Paperback
> SETUP ON FRONT STREET Kindle
> BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL / Three Stories From The Dark Side Paperback
> BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL / Three Stories From The Dark Side Kindle
> THE TAKE Paperback
> THE TAKE Kindle


Got your paperbacks and double-checked your kindle books. All caught up with you.


----------



## Paulineh

Gertie

My Mexican book has tags (I can see them anyway) but I have added ones for the soup book now.  Thanks for letting me know.
What I also found when I went tagging was some had missing tags but luckily most did.  

I have tagged the last 2 books in the following except for Mike where I tagged all 3 of his.

Gertie
Ed-O'Dell
sagambino
Rhynedahill
Bryan R Dennis
SidneyW
D.A. Boulter
Katy
Mike Dennis
Andrew Ashling
Dyrin
Patty Jansen
Donna Faz

Patty I also add some new tags to yours.  I will go back and do some more today.

Pauline


----------



## 28612

A prodigal returns.

Had started tagging catchup just before they disappeared (I didn't do it! Wasn't me -- I swear!)

Now have caught up since tags returned.

I'll put my list in separate msg, since it's long. 


Patty J – added 1 I’d missed in sig … couldn’t find any tags on the 2 in your msg
C.J. – New one + 2 previously missed
Sidney W – 1 previously missed
Cheri – print + 2 previously missed
Katy
Andrew A – 2 new ones
Ruth – 1 previously missed
Aaron – 4 previously missed
Mike L x2
Mike D x6
Annie B – new one + 1 previously missed
Christopher B – some previously missed tags
JR Tomlin – Downvote “med” + 1 previously missed
MeiLin x5 (couldn’t get any tags on Dalston Junction)
Talia – 2 previously missed
Richard J – 2 previously missed
Robin x5
Sandra M x3
Tess
Remi
Gabriel
Bryan – 2 (couldn’t find any tags on other 2)- right tags for Epitaph & downvoted others
Belinda B
Mackenzie – 1 previously missed
Gertie – pb + some missed tags on new one
Donna – 2 previously missed/ fixed lendabl
Ed O’D – 1 previously missed
Matt L 
M.G. – some missing tags
Lexy – some missing tags
Barry N – 2 previously missed
Allessandra
Library 4 Science
Jack B 
G.R.
S.A.
Shanda 2 (still couldn’t find any tags on Jenni)
Erica x5
Doug
Harris 1 previously missed
Jasmine new
Pauline – still didn’t see any tags on the new one


----------



## Bryan R. Dennis

I'm caught up to here (every author and every book I didn't already tag). I added tags to my last two book (Unpredictable & Lily Pad)

Note:

Jasmine x 2 (no tags on Against a Sea of Troubles)
Pauline x 1 (no tags on Crock Pot Soups)


----------



## 28612

TIA for all tags!

WIDOW WOMAN
http://www.amazon.com/Widow-Woman-ebook/dp/B00457VKIK

Any down votes on "contemporary" and "contemporary romance" much appreciated

Preferred tags:
western historical romance, romance, historical romance, fiction, western, relationships, ranch, 1880s, 19th century, wyoming, kindle, cowboy, cowboys, backlist ebooks, kindle authors

The rest of these are contemporaries:

http://www.amazon.com/Principal-Love-Seasons-Small-ebook/dp/B004C44NOY

http://www.amazon.com/Almost-Bride-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58Z2

http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00457VKIA

http://www.amazon.com/Prelude-Wedding-ebook/dp/B0044XUZ72

http://www.amazon.com/The-Games-ebook/dp/B004BSH1TU

http://www.amazon.com/Rodeo-Nights-ebook/dp/B004CFBIO6

http://www.amazon.com/Not-a-Family-Man-ebook/dp/B004BDOVZW

http://www.amazon.com/Hoops-ebook/dp/B004CFBIPK

http://www.amazon.com/A-New-World-ebook/dp/B004DL0LDS

http://www.amazon.com/Wedding-Party-ebook/dp/B004K1FICU

http://www.amazon.com/Gradys-Wedding-ebook/dp/B004K1FIB6

http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004BDP94E

http://www.amazon.com/Match-Made-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58V6

http://www.amazon.com/Heart-Remembers-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58U2

http://www.amazon.com/Rancher-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004BDOTYU

http://www.amazon.com/Found-Groom-Place-Called-ebook/dp/B00457VKJY


----------



## Paulineh

Bryan I have now added crock pot soups tags.  Thanks for letting me know....now back to more tagging.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I tagged the books that had tags. The Crock Pot Soup book still had none visible, nor did Against a Sea of Troubles.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Back from the weekend.

Have tagged/retagged the following (hope they stick!):

Mike Dennis
Bnapier
Ricky Sides
Gertie
Alessandra kelley
Libryar4Science
Jack Blaine
Sandra Miller
Kelvin
Gryeates
Sagambino
Gabriel Beyers
Bryan R Dennis
Katy
Kyrin
Donna Faz
Erica Sloane
Yusagi
Douglance

---------------

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Kavita Nalawde

Hi everyone, I am back and trying to catch up


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up, but for the ones with no tags.

Mike: checked and I had all of your Kindles. I often don't check other versions, but got your paperbacks now.

When I say I'm all caught up, it means I've checked every link in every author's post. At present I've tagged 2317 products (over 99% of which are books).


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up...will tag the "soup" book when I see tags.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up except for Paulineh with no tags. If you'll list them for us, we can copy and paste. Please list with a comma in between such as 

soup, crockpot, recipes, etc.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up...

Except for Against a Sea of Trouble and My Crock Pot had no tags...


----------



## RachelAstor

Tess St John said:


> Caught up...
> 
> Except for Against a Sea of Trouble and My Crock Pot had no tags...


I'm caught up too, except the above. Thanks everyone!


----------



## swolf

Mike Dennis said:


> For sure, my books aren't being tagged by all the people listed above.


Mike, if you want to see who's been tagging your books, there's an easy way to do it.

Go to your books page on Amazon, and scroll down to the tags section. Select a tag that's unique to your book. Your's is easy since you've used your name as a tag, so click on the tag 'Mike Dennis'. On the page that comes up, there should be a link for 'contributors' in the upper left hand corner. Clicking on that will bring up a list of people who have applied that tag.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Yusagi: new ones
DonnaFaz: checked, but I hadn't tagged it. Other than that, I am not sure how to downvote though.
DougLance 
Mike Dennis: checked; had forgotten the 'likes'. 
Jasmine Giacomo, Author: no tags
Paulineh: no tags

*Question:* obviously I can uncheck undesirable tags, but how do I actively downvote?


----------



## mikelewis

Ah, I think I know what has happened - someone has got confused and Tagged Mike Dennis's books and then applied the same tags to my book. After that, other people have also applied the same tags....

Changers' Summer is NOT a Florida Crime Noir novel...  its a YA science fiction novel.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00545629E

Preferred tags: YA, YA science Fiction, post apocalyptic, science fiction, young adult, climate change, trilogy

The Smell of Magic and Other Stories

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005569UZ0

Preferred Tags: science fiction, fantasy, short stories, short stories anthology, anthology, SF, sci fi, fantasy romance

This seems to have gained the tags that were on the other book...

Any help appreciate do how do I untag something?

Right I'll start working through the last few pages.

thanks

Mike


----------



## mikelewis

Right,

have gone back six pages and done tags on:

Mike Dennis
Pauline Harding
Patricia McLinn
Grace Elliot
Doug Lance
Katy
Yusagi
Jack Blaine
Margaret Lake
Richard Garfinkle

thanks

Mike


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andrew Ashling said:


> New for me:
> 
> Yusagi: new ones
> DonnaFaz: checked, but I hadn't tagged it. Other than that, I am not sure how to downvote though.
> DougLance
> Mike Dennis: checked; had forgotten the 'likes'.
> Jasmine Giacomo, Author: no tags
> Paulineh: no tags
> 
> *Question:* obviously I can uncheck undesirable tags, but how do I actively downvote?


Click on "agree with these tags." A gray checkbox will appear on the right side of each tag. Hover over the box and you'll see where you can click "no"

Mike Lewis, I put the tags you wanted and downvoted the others.


----------



## Ruth Harris

liked (when there was a button) & tagged--

BryanRD
DougLance
Mike Dennis your paperbacks (already did the rest)
JasmineG new one had no tags
Paulineh
Kavita
Mike Lewis downvoted but then the other tags disappeared & cldn't re-tag--have no idea what happened

Welcome to the new taggers & thanks for the tags back....(tags & likes still very wonky)
all caught up


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up again--

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## telat

Mike, 

I tagged your Changer's Summer.

Tela


----------



## DonnaFaz

Mike Lewis, I down-voted the inappropriate tags. Someone has tagged your book with "Mike Dennis click the box to tag", so someone cut and pasted and probably doesn't realize what they've done.

The crockpot soup book had tags showing for me, so I was able to tag it.

I'm all caught up.

~Donna~


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Grace Elliot

telat said:


> Mike,
> 
> I tagged your Changer's Summer.
> 
> Tela


Tela - what tags would you suggest for 'Ambition Rewarded'? - there dont appear to be any tag boxes to tick yet. 
Thanks, Grace x


----------



## Grace Elliot

All tagged up!
Here are my tags.

US link:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up, got the crock pot book...Tela, didn't see any tags.


----------



## SandraMiller

I think I'm caught up for the moment.  Still paranoid about the missing tags--when I went back this weekend some of the books I know I had tagged before, had no tags from me.  So I'm trying to make sure I go back and re-check your books when you post again to make sure they stick


----------



## Abigail

Ah, I was about to look for this thread again. Working my way back..


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you this time around, Pauline.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Caught up.  

~Donna~


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged this afternoon:

Bryan R. Denis x1
Shanda Sharlow x2
eFiction Magazine

Mike Denis: I checked and had tagged all the kindle editions listed in your sig. I have also now tagged the paperback versions that you listed.

Pauline Harding, new one

Jasmine Giacomo, your new one does not show tags for me yet


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Mike: got your preferred tags and down-voted the others.

Tela: didn't see any tags on your books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caught up with everyone whose books show tags to be checked.


----------



## Gabriel Beyers

I'm not sure if I'm caught up or not.  My brain hurts.  I think I may have tagged several people more than once, but I can't be certain.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gabriel Beyers said:


> I'm not sure if I'm caught up or not. My brain hurts. I think I may have tagged several people more than once, but I can't be certain.


All the tagging that we had done over a two or three day period disappeared so you may very well have had to tag people again.


----------



## Mike Dennis

DA--Thanks for the extra effort.
Pauline--Thanks to you, too.
Andrew--Thanks to you, also.
Ruth--Thanks for your effort.
Jonas--Thanks for going back.
S Wolf--Thanks very much for the tip. It looks like your books are all on Smashwords. How do I do the tags there?

Liked and tagged:

Pauline Harding (both)
Patricia McLinn (all--Kindle and print--where applicable)
Andrew Ashling (liked all--I had already tagged)
Mike Lewis (all)
Tela Wallen (liked all--no tags on any of them)
Rye-n (Kindle and print)


----------



## William L.K.

Hello all!

I have a new one out that could use some love!
Thank you!!! 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0055OO5ZC


----------



## Gertie Kindle

scififan said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I have a new one out that could use some love!
> Thank you!!!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0055OO5ZC


Gotcha!


----------



## Laura Lond

I think I am all caught up. Whew!


----------



## Harris Channing

caught up!  Yah!!!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there folks,

I'm caught up to this point. Congratulations on the new book releases and welcome new thread members.  

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good morning all!

Tagged:

Rye-n, welcome to the thread!

Gabriel Bevers, welcome to the thread!

William, L. K. Congratulations on the new book!


----------



## Paulineh

I have added tags twice so far  to my crock pot soups so I hope you all can see them.
Will go and tag some more books...have to catch up.


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Hi been a week or so since on the thread so spent a good while catching up, I will also double back tomorrow with any more posts.

For those who want to T T and copy my tag words for Get In Get Out and Get Away - Memoirs of a National Serviceman are (or tick at will - all appreciated!)

national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, africa history, veterans, peacekeeping, military kindle books, cameroon, biography, military biography, nonfiction, kindle




Orphan (love the cover by the way) 
Speed Trap
Love the journey
THe Voice
The Take
Guarding the healer
Pop Odyssey
Winters Bite
The merry go round (never seen that many tags before!)
invisible tear
Pet care
Debt
Amulet
Haunt
Coffee @ 4
Doctor Faustus
My crockpot
A new world
unpredictable
The Games (simple but i like that cover too)
Against a sea of troubles
Oathen
efiction magazine
The House eaters -(great title!)


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

New for me today:

Rye-n
Scififan
Paulineh


----------



## Paulineh

My tagging for today (2 books unless indicated):

Andrew Ashling    
Mike Lewis
Ruth Harris
aaronpolson
telat            no tags found
Grace Elliot    Debt
Amyshojai
Sandra Miller  3 books
Abigail          Invisible tears
Gertie
Doomed Muse
Rye-n            Pop Odyssey


----------



## SidneyW

I got:


Paulineh
Alan Parkinson
Laura Lond (books not previously tagged by me)
Abigail


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Erica - And Holly Makes Three
Doug - eFiction
Pauline - My Crock Pot Soups
Rye-n - Pop Odyssey
William - Cravings

Bryan - my old tags on Coyote are now gone and the requested tags added. Also tagged The Lilly Pad, Unpredictable, and Isle of Stumps. 
Mike Dennis - I checked to be sure my tags were showing on your kindle versions - they were. Tagged your paperbacks.
Jasmine - no tags were showing on Against a Sea of Troubles
Mike Lewis - downvoted unwanted tags on Changers' Summer and The Smell of Magic
Tela - no tags were showing on your books

Thanks for the tags back. Have a nice day.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

telat: no tags
Rye-n
Paulineh: Soups (tags showed up)

Thanks for the info, Gertie


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up, got "Cravings" --spooky cover!


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged & liked (when button showed)

Rye-n
William LK
Paulineh & Alan P tagged your new tags (already tagged the older ones)

Welcome to the new taggers & thanks for the tags back.
All caught up.
(Still seems kind of wonky to me. Anyone else)


----------



## DonnaFaz

Ruth Harris said:


> (Still seems kind of wonky to me. Anyone else)


My tags seem to be sticking. I keep checking, just in case.

I'm caught up to here.

~Donna~


----------



## Aris Whittier

I'm all cuaght up...

Here are my books...or you can just get them from my sig...THANKS SO MUCH FOR THE TAGS!!

Across Eternity http://www.amazon.com/Across-Eternity-ebook/dp/B004RVB2EG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1299979362&sr=1-1-spell

Fatal Embrace http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Embrace-ebook/dp/B0042X9A3Y/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Foolish Notions http://www.amazon.com/Foolish-Notions-ebook/dp/B00433TCJ0/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Bass Fisherman's Wife http://www.amazon.com/Truth-About-Being-Bass-Fishermans/dp/1587910004/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_4


----------



## Katy

I'm all caught up!

My paperback needs tags too, please. Thanks!
http://www.amazon.com/Breakdown-Katherine-Amt-Hanna/dp/1461093791/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1304136308&sr=1-2-catcorr


----------



## kevinjamesbreaux

Just saw tags were back, so I am going to start making a list and tagging everyone I can. Please remember to hit up Soul Born when you get a chance. Thanks!  So exciting. I love helping out each other this way!


----------



## kevinjamesbreaux

Got Aris and Katy already!


----------



## Doug Lance

If you posted in the last 3 pages, I've tagged you. You're it!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Still caught up.


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged a couple new ones and a few I'd missed, and all caught up.


----------



## Mike Dennis

Liked and tagged:

William LK (retagged all, including Cravings--great cover, BTW)
Abigail Lawrence (Kindle and paperback)
Gabriel Beyers (retagged)
Laura Lond (retagged The Battle--all the others already tagged, Kindle and paperback)
Sidney Williams (retagged all, Kindle and paperback)
Donna Fasano (retagged all, Kindle and paperback) -- [Where do these tags go, anyway? Why do some of them disappear?]
Aris Whittier (all, Kindle and print)
Kevin James Breaux (tagged all Kindle versions--print already tagged during Kindle blackout)


----------



## aaronpolson

Whew.  Caught up again. 

Thanks for all the "likes" and "Tags"!


----------



## Tonya

very cool! Thank you for this thread!! I have two new books out and would love to participate in this tag game!! Please show me the love and I'm going to the beginning and starting to tag here!! YIPPEE!!
http://www.amazon.com/Ladybug-Jinx-Grandberry-Falls-ebook/dp/B0055HG1HE/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_3

http://www.amazon.com/Carpe-Beadem-ebook/dp/B0050I4UX0/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_4


----------



## JRTomlin

All caught up. Thanks for the tags, everyone!


----------



## Tonya

I've tagged the last four pages and doing more tonight. Can someone explain to me how this helps Very very newbie


----------



## Ruth Harris

liked & tagged--

ArisW
KJBreaux (no tags showed on Soul Born)
Tonya

Welcome to the new taggers & thanks for the tags back.
TROLL author alert: I'd appreciate downvotes for authors behaving badly on Love & Money.
All caught up.


----------



## Tonya

Ruth Harris said:


> liked & tagged--
> 
> ArisW
> KJBreaux (no tags showed on Soul Born)
> Tonya
> 
> Welcome to the new taggers & thanks for the tags back.
> TROLL author alert: I'd appreciate downvotes for authors behaving badly on Love & Money.
> All caught up.


Thanks, Ruth! GOT YOURS!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ruth Harris said:


> liked & tagged--
> 
> ArisW
> KJBreaux (no tags showed on Soul Born)
> Tonya
> 
> Welcome to the new taggers & thanks for the tags back.
> TROLL author alert: I'd appreciate downvotes for authors behaving badly on Love & Money.
> All caught up.


The links in your siggy aren't working. Can you give us a link for Love & Money?


----------



## Tonya

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The links in your siggy aren't working. Can you give us a link for Love & Money?


Thank you!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tonya said:


> I've tagged the last four pages and doing more tonight. Can someone explain to me how this helps Very very newbie


All caught up.

Tonya, the tags help in searches. You want to put tags for genre, subgenre and descriptive tags. The more tags you have, the higher up you show in searches.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author

And here's the new paperback.

A Walk In the Woods

romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, single author collection, short story collection, indie author, margaret lake

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Ruth Harris

Here's the link for LOVE AND MONEY: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004GUSA0W/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Don't know what happened to the siggy. (Weird. Just tried it, worked for me...any one else have problems, please let me know, thanks)

Would much appreciate downvotes for "authors behaving badly." I want to thank Donna Faz for bringing this nasty tag to my attention & helping me get it removed.


----------



## Tonya

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> All caught up.
> 
> Tonya, the tags help in searches. You want to put tags for genre, subgenre and descriptive tags. The more tags you have, the higher up you show in searches.
> 
> We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.
> 
> The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.
> 
> This one is new for me.
> 
> A Walk In The Woods
> 
> Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author
> 
> And here's the new paperback.
> 
> A Walk In the Woods
> 
> romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, single author collection, short story collection, indie author, margaret lake
> 
> Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.
> 
> Ariana's Pride
> Ariana's Pride paperback
> Catherine and the Captain
> Catherine and the Captain paperback
> Listen To Your Heart
> Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
> Of Love and War
> Only In My Dreams
> Sweet Savage Charity


Thank you so much
!! Great Short-cu too!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up for the moment. Welcome to the thread Tonya.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ruth Harris said:


> Here's the link for LOVE AND MONEY: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004GUSA0W/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
> 
> Don't know what happened to the siggy. (Weird. Just tried it, worked for me...any one else have problems, please let me know, thanks)
> 
> Would much appreciate downvotes for "authors behaving badly." I want to thank Donna Faz for bringing this nasty tag to my attention & helping me get it removed.


All done. Your siggy link worked for me this time.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Whoop! Whoop! Happy when I'm tagging! (I need to get out more...actually that's not true, just got back in from a lecture on pre-medicant agents in animals...but hey, that's why tagging is such a relief!)

Thank you to everyone that tagged 'A Dead Man's Debt.'
Hoping the link in my signature works -if it doesnt, please could someone let me know.  

Love, Grace x


----------



## Amyshojai

Got Tonya's books, and all caught up.


----------



## Tonya

Amyshojai said:


> Got Tonya's books, and all caught up.


Thanks! Got yours!!


----------



## DonnaFaz

Ruth Harris said:


> Would much appreciate downvotes for "authors behaving badly." I want to thank Donna Faz for bringing this nasty tag to my attention & helping me get it removed.


You're welcome, Ruth.

The links in your sig line worked for me.

I'm all caught up.

~Donna~


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author

Whoops! Forgot to add tags to Against a Sea of Troubles! I've done so, and also added them for Let the World Slip.

Caught up for:

Pauline Harding
Abigail Lawrence
Annie Bellet
Rye-n
William L.K.
Laura Lond
Kevin James Breaux
Tonya Kappes


----------



## Ricky Sides

Jasmine Giacomo said:


> Whoops! Forgot to add tags to Against a Sea of Troubles! I've done so, and also added them for Let the World Slip.


There were two of your books that I hadn't tagged, but I have done so now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jasmine Giacomo said:


> Whoops! Forgot to add tags to Against a Sea of Troubles! I've done so, and also added them for Let the World Slip.


Got them this time around.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Caught up this evening with:

Kevin James Breaux x3 (seems like I have tagged these before, but apparently not)

Tonya Kappes x2, Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Tess St John

Tagged everyone new.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Don't know that it helps, but I'm tagging away...


----------



## liam.judge

I haven't been online in a while 'cause of some internet problems, but i've been tagging as many people as i can on the most recent pages of this thread.


----------



## Yusagi

All caught up!

As always, for the Psyonic's tags, if you would tag all the ones other than 'futuristic' 'Arthurian legend' 'historical' 'hale' 'psychics' 'telepathy' and 'kindle'...and down vote on 'futuristic' 'arthurian legend' and 'historical', that'd be great.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Katy: paperback
kevinjamesbreaux
Tonya
Patty Jansen


----------



## Alan Parkinson

For those who want to T T and copy my tag words for Get In Get Out and Get Away - Memoirs of a National Serviceman are (or tick at will - all appreciated!)

national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, africa history, veterans, peacekeeping, military kindle books, cameroon, biography, military biography, nonfiction, kindle

Tonight new ones were:

Midnight eyes
A dish served cold
Decades
Across eternity
Dead history  (very impacting cover!)
Carpe Beadem
Walk in the Woods
Out of here (that was easy = you only have 4 tags)
The fashion police ( i saw you had book recommendations as a tag - do you find that a good one?)
unrealistic


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Hey, we're back!

New to me:

Patty Jansen
Shanda Sharlow
Jasmine Giacomo

My book's in my sig.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with:

Kevin James Breaux -- x3
Tonya -- x2
Patty Jansen

---------------

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## SidneyW

This a.m. I got:

Marcin Wrona
Yusagi
Patty Jansen
Jasmine Giacomo, Author
Tonya


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Still caught up this morning.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Katy - Breakdown paperback
Kevin - Soul Born, Anthology of Ichor III, Dead History - I thought I'd already tagged these. Not sure what happened, but they're tagged now.
Tonya - Carpe Bead'em, Ladybug Jinx
Jasmine - Let the World Slip, Against a Sea of Troubles
Patty - The Weed Eaters
Ruth - downvoted requested tag

If you haven't had a chance to tag The Dragon's Flame yet, please do. 
Requested tags:
fantasy, fantasy adventure, fantasy series, sorcerers, young adult fantasy, parallel worlds, kindle, young adult, Terah

Thanks for all the tags. Have a nice day.


----------



## aaronpolson

Tagged and all caught up again - 

Keep 'em coming.  It's good to be tagging again.


----------



## Patty Jansen

caught up to here


----------



## Amyshojai

The Weed Eaters was new for me...now all caught up.


----------



## 💯

I think it's been like a day and a half since I last posted in this thread. Since then, I've covered pages 630-635, so if your posts/books fall in between those pages, I've tagged you.

But three more pages have sprung up since my post, so I'm gonna double back and tag those as well


----------



## Amyshojai

Got yours Rye-n.


----------



## DDScott

Hello, Tagging Kings and Queens!

I'm thrilled to have found you and am learning-all-things-Tagging!!!

I'll get busy on tagging all of you...and all of my books are in my Siggy Line!

Cheers to sooo many of you here that I know...Donna, Tonya, Sibel, Gertie...Waving atchya!!!

Thanks sooo much for all this!!!

I'm looking forward to getting to know the rest of you too!!!


----------



## DonnaFaz

DD, you're all tagged and liked.  

Pale Queen's Courtyard was also new for me.

Am caught up.

~Donna~


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi DD, got your books tagged. All caught up.


----------



## DDScott

DonnaFaz said:


> DD, you're all tagged and liked.
> 
> Pale Queen's Courtyard was also new for me.
> 
> Am caught up.
> 
> ~Donna~


Thanks bunches, Donna!

I just did:

Donna
Alan
Sidney
Andrew
Ruth
Aris
Anthony
Tonya
Gertie 
Patty
Sibel
Shanda

Luuuvvvin' the "TT" Method! LOL!!!

And oh...yes...I should go back and "Like" all these too! Will do!!!


----------



## DDScott

DDScott said:


> Thanks bunches, Donna!
> 
> I just did:
> 
> Donna
> Alan
> Sidney
> Andrew
> Ruth
> Aris
> Anthony
> Tonya
> Gertie
> Patty
> Sibel
> Shanda
> 
> Luuuvvvin' the "TT" Method! LOL!!!
> 
> And oh...yes...I should go back and "Like" all these too! Will do!!!


Also just finished:

Marcin
M.G.
MacKenzie
Aaron
Amy Shojai

Cheers!!!


----------



## Ruth Harris

liked & tagged--
Jasmine World/Sea--got your other ones before
PattyJ
DDScott


Welcome to the new taggers & thanks for the tags back. Would still like downvotes for "authors behaving badly" on Love & Money.
Much appreciated.
All caught up.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up again.
Those of you with multiple books - I tag a fresh book each time.  

Grace x

Thanks for your tags, by the way.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tagged, DD. Welcome and thanks for the tags.


----------



## Mike Dennis

Liked and tagged:

Tonya Kappes (both, Kindle--print on Carpe Bead'em)
DD Scott (all)


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I tagged all the new books since my last post. Welcome to the thread DD.


----------



## kevinjamesbreaux

Tagged a slew of books!  Thanks for the tags gangs.  I am thinking of order a few books I tagged now! LOL!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi folks!

Tagged this afternoon:

Patty Jansen, 3 that were new to me

D. D. Scott x5, Welcome to the thread!


----------



## 40977

Took a tagging break, but am caught up several pages back!


----------



## Mike Dennis

LIked and tagged:

Tracy Marchini (all)


----------



## belindaf

I'm off to do some taggin'! Thanks to everyone for tagging me back


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Belinda, got two of your books--the medicare book didn't have a link though. Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Katy

I'm all caught up!

My paperback needs tags too, please. Thanks!
http://www.amazon.com/Breakdown-Katherine-Amt-Hanna/dp/1461093791/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1304136308&sr=1-2-catcorr


----------



## Ricky Sides

belindaf said:


> I'm off to do some taggin'! Thanks to everyone for tagging me back


I tagged your books.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done.


----------



## Amyshojai

Katy, got your book. All caught up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caught up again. Thanks for tags back.


----------



## journeymama

I'm off to do some tagging. I would love tags on my book.



Preferences: Literary Fiction, Women's Fiction, Family Saga, Humboldt County, Northern California fiction.

Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

journeymama said:


> I'm off to do some tagging. I would love tags on my book.
> 
> 
> 
> Preferences: Literary Fiction, Women's Fiction, Family Saga, Humboldt County, Northern California fiction.
> 
> Thanks!


All tagged up.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author

And here's the new paperback.

A Walk In the Woods

romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, single author collection, short story collection, indie author, margaret lake

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Up to date once more.


----------



## Ed_ODell

All,

Caught up to this point. Thanks to all who added tags to mine recently!


----------



## Harris Channing

Caught up!  Night all!!

Harris.


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

SO frustrated! Amazon lost my tags on ALL the books I tagged last week. *sigh*  I don't have time to re-do all of them tonight. I'll try to get as far as I can.


----------



## KOwrites

I tagged seven pages back for the following: 
Bryan R. Dennis (An Epitaph for Coyote)
Mike Dennis (The Take (print and ebook); Bloodstains on the wall (Print and ebook); Setup on Front Street (print and ebook)
Mike Lewis (The Smell of Magic, Changers' Summer)
Alan E. Parkinson (Get In Get Out and Get Away)
Mackenzie Morgan (The Dragon's Flame)
Harper Alibeck (Legs)
The Eve Tree (Rachael Devenish Ford - print and ebook)

I "liked" them all.

Here's my books:
Not To Us
http://amzn.to/kVVHDn
Print version
http://amzn.to/k5cNu9
Kindle
tags: contemporary romance, contemporary fiction, epic love story, love story, lolly winston, grief, grief and loss, betrayal, nicholas sparks, best friends, infidelity, soul mate, women s fiction, fiction

Seeing Julia
http://amzn.to/kbiVCZ
print
http://amzn.to/lXgOWR
kindle

Tags: love story, contemporary fiction, contemporary romance, love and loss, love, starting over, strong heroine, new york, paris, epic love story, dealing with the past, best friends, friendship, nicholas sparks, jennie shortridge

Thank you!

Katherine Owen


----------



## KOwrites

Katherine Owen said:


> I tagged seven pages back for the following:
> Bryan R. Dennis (An Epitaph for Coyote)
> Mike Dennis (The Take (print and ebook); Bloodstains on the wall (Print and ebook); Setup on Front Street (print and ebook)
> Mike Lewis (The Smell of Magic, Changers' Summer)
> Alan E. Parkinson (Get In Get Out and Get Away)
> Mackenzie Morgan (The Dragon's Flame)
> Harper Alibeck (Legs)
> The Eve Tree (Rachael Devenish Ford - print and ebook)
> 
> I "liked" them all.
> 
> Here's my books:
> Not To Us
> http://amzn.to/kVVHDn
> Print version
> http://amzn.to/k5cNu9
> Kindle
> tags: contemporary romance, contemporary fiction, epic love story, love story, lolly winston, grief, grief and loss, betrayal, nicholas sparks, best friends, infidelity, soul mate, women s fiction, fiction
> 
> Seeing Julia
> http://amzn.to/kbiVCZ
> print
> http://amzn.to/lXgOWR
> kindle
> 
> Tags: love story, contemporary fiction, contemporary romance, love and loss, love, starting over, strong heroine, new york, paris, epic love story, dealing with the past, best friends, friendship, nicholas sparks, jennie shortridge
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Katherine Owen


These are additional ones I tagged and liked...

Katherine Amt Hanna Breakdown- print and ebook
Libary4Science (America The Veterans of Foreign Wars)
Gabriel Beyers (Guarding the Healer) 
G.R. Yeates (Eyes of the Dead)
Scott Cleveland (Pale Boundaries - print and ebook)
Sandra Miller (Concerto - print and ebook); The Crystal Cave (print and ebook); The Enemy in the Mirror (Print and e-book)
Ricky Sides Claws - print and ebook; The Peacekeepers Oh Say Can You See; The Birth of the Peacekeepers; The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense (print and ebook)

I'm new. So, what is this Kindleboards Book Profile you have going?

Katherine Owen


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Katherine Owen said:


> I'm new. So, what is this Kindleboards Book Profile you have going?
> 
> Katherine Owen


Tagged you.

Re: Book profile: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,40577.0.html

Your book, Seeing Julia, for example:

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0050URYG8


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

Well, I would've gotten caught up, except all of a sudden nobody's links work. I don't know if it's Kindle, Amazon, or my computer.  

At any rate, I'm caught up on tags and "likes" through page 638.  

Will try for the rest tomorrow!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

DDScott 
belindaf
Harper Alibeck: new one 
journeymama


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread ladies.   I tagged your books.


----------



## KOwrites

D.A. Boulter said:


> Tagged you.
> 
> Re: Book profile: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,40577.0.html
> 
> Your book, Seeing Julia, for example:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0050URYG8


That is so cool! Thank you for the link to Seeing Julia and the tag.


----------



## Alan Parkinson

For those who want to T T and copy my tag words for Get In Get Out and Get Away - Memoirs of a National Serviceman are (or tick at will - all appreciated!)

national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, africa history, veterans, peacekeeping, military kindle books, cameroon, biography, military biography, nonfiction, kindle

New ones today

Thug Guard (great original titles)
Hot ticket
Dead spell
Legs
The Eve tree
Sweet savage charity
Ghost flight
Three minutes more
colors of deception
Seeing Julia (like it when people list the tags)


----------



## Marcin Wrona

New to me:

Rye-n
Donna Faz
Kevin James Breaux
Belinda Frisch
journeymama
Katherine Owen


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Has this been discussed here? Found it via a circuitous route. Think it was originally on KDP forum.

TAGS OFFICIAL RESPONSE FROM AMAZON 
Posted: Jun 9, 2011 4:28 PM 
Reply

Everyone:

I found this message from Amazon on another tagging thread that had grown extensively:

"All -

We'd like to provide a little more information about the Tag feature on Amazon.com. Tags are not intended to be used as a method to promote your titles. The tagging activity occurring in this thread does not follow the terms of use for the Tag feature on Amazon.com and could be considered abusive. You can learn more about the Tags feature by visiting Amazon.com.

For this reason, we are locking this and all threads that organize this type of tagging, and future threads of this nature will be deleted from our Community. We encourage you to share your work with each other and discuss marketing and promotion ideas, but organized manipulation of any feature is not something we will permit on our boards. Website features and tools should be used as intended.

We understand that you have put a lot of time and effort into this thread and that it can be quite a challenge to increase the visibility of your work. We hope you will check out the tips we provided which may help improve your titles' searchability on Amazon.com and continue to support each other's success."


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.

Interesting re: the amazon response--could you provide a link to that other tag discussion or some comparison how it may differ from this one? Since this thread has not been locked, perhaps there's something a bit different going on elsewhere?


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Amyshojai said:


> All caught up.
> 
> Interesting re: the amazon response--could you provide a link to that other tag discussion or some comparison how it may differ from this one? Since this thread has not been locked, perhaps there's something a bit different going on elsewhere?


It appears to be a thread on Amazon itself, that's why they can lock it. I don't think Amazon can lock threads on Kindleboards.


----------



## Amyshojai

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> It appears to be a thread on Amazon itself, that's why they can lock it. I don't think Amazon can lock threads on Kindleboards.


Aha...That makes sense.


----------



## DDScott

All caught-up!!!

And thanks bunches to y'all who've tagged my books!

Cheers!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Amyshojai said:


> Aha...That makes sense.


Apparently the locked thread is on CreateSpace, which is owned by Amazon. (I had the link then accidently closed it when closing something else  )


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

D D Scott - Muse Therapy, Thug Guard, Bootscootin' Blahniks, Stompin' on Stetsons, Buckles Me Baby
Belinda - Dead Spell - paperback (already tagged Kindle)
Harper - Legs
Rachel - The Eve Tree - paperback and Kindle
Katherine - Not to Us, Seeing Julia - paperback and Kindle

Thanks for all the tags. Have a nice day.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Welcome to all the new people!

Tagged:

DD Scott -- x5
Belindaf
Harper Alibeck
Journeymama
Katherin Owen -- x2


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up...mine is in my siggy for any newbies.


----------



## KOwrites

Tagged and liked all versions of these as well:

Marcin Wrona
Lexy Harper
Jan H Nicholson
Amy Shojai
D.D. Scott
MacKenzie Morgan
M.G. Scarbrook

Thanks for all those who tagged mine.

Katherine Owen


----------



## KOwrites

Tess St John said:


> Caught up...mine is in my siggy for any newbies.


Tagged and liked. Nice cover!

Katherine Owen


----------



## Guest

Caught up. Please tag and check out my titles if you haven't already!


----------



## Mike Dennis

Liked and Tagged:

Belinda Frisch (Kindle and print/Dead Spell--no link on Medicare book)
Harper Alibeck
Rachel Devenish Ford (Kindle and print)
Margaret Lake (already tagged the new book--Kindle and print)
Katherine Owen (both--Kindle and print)
Lexy Harper (all--Kindle and print)
Jan Hurst-Nicholson (all--Kindle--print where applicable)
Mike Attebery (both--Kindle and print)


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged & liked (whenever button showed)

BelindaF
HarperA
RachelF
KatherineO
Mike Attebery

Welcome to the new taggers & thanks for the tags back. Please downvote "authors acting badly" on Love & Money.
All caught up.


----------



## Dawn Judd

Took me forever, but I'm finally caught up!


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up. 
Thanks for the return tags.
G x


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Courtney Cantrell said:


> SO frustrated! Amazon lost my tags on ALL the books I tagged last week. *sigh* I don't have time to re-do all of them tonight. I'll try to get as far as I can.


It happened to all of us. I had to go all the way back to page 627 and redo everything. Must have been a glitch when Amazon reloaded the tag program. I'm just glad I didn't lose all the tags on my books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Thanks for the return tags.


----------



## Ricky Sides

I've seen it here:

http://catherineryanhoward.com/2011/06/13/theyre-ba-ack-kindle-tags-that-is/

So far, I have seen nothing on Amazon. Just people quoting a post on an unidentified forum. I spot checked Amazon forums for tag threads in the discussion groups and found one each on Amazon US and UK. Both were still operating.

I don't know what's going on myself. So far, I've seen nothing official from an Amazon representative, but I have seen this post quoted on the Tag my books on Amazon site.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good afternoon folks!

Tagged:

Belinda Frisch
Harper Alibeck
Rachel Devenish Ford
Katherine Owen

All books in sig or listed, Kindle and paperback.

Thanks to everyone that tagged mine!


----------



## nownewstrue

I am new to this tagging thing but I would appreciate anyone being able to tag these on Amazon -

http://www.amazon.com/Devil-Ghost-Tour-ebook/dp/B00486U5KM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1308270104&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Key-to-a-Haunting-ebook/dp/B0055DJO5E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1308270124&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/almost-Complete-Guide-Publishing-ebook/dp/B0050080CK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1308270139&sr=8-1

For the first two, please check ghosts and any others I've tagged. I ran out before I had a chance to get ghosts added.

Also if you tag these books and would like a free copy of the DIY Guide, just send me an email at nownewstrueatgmaildotcom and I'll send it to you!

Everyone who posted here, I'm going to tag you! 

Thanks!!


----------



## Ricky Sides

nownewstrue said:


> I am new to this tagging thing but I would appreciate anyone being able to tag these on Amazon -
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Devil-Ghost-Tour-ebook/dp/B00486U5KM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1308270104&sr=8-1
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Key-to-a-Haunting-ebook/dp/B0055DJO5E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1308270124&sr=8-1
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/almost-Complete-Guide-Publishing-ebook/dp/B0050080CK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1308270139&sr=8-1
> 
> For the first two, please check ghosts and any others I've tagged. I ran out before I had a chance to get ghosts added.
> 
> Also if you tag these books and would like a free copy of the DIY Guide, just send me an email at nownewstrueatgmaildotcom and I'll send it to you!
> 
> Everyone who posted here, I'm going to tag you!
> 
> Thanks!!


I tagged your books. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## nownewstrue

Thank you! hehe I got to 10 pages before I realized there are 640!!! So then I came to the end because I thought, geesh no way they're still doing this...   So happy to be here! And tagged all your books.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Doomed Muse said:


> Hey, one of my books got tagged completely wrong somehow, so I'd appreciate if people could vote down some bad tags and add the good ones?
> 
> Book link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00534876W/
> 
> Please vote down:
> annemarie buhl
> addiction
> cold turkey
> domestic violence
> cutting
> drawing
> 99 cents kindle
> 
> Please use these tags:
> fantasy
> short stories
> short story collection
> annie bellet
> adventure
> high fantasy
> urban fantasy
> werewolves
> sword and sorcery
> 
> Thank you!


Gotchya. Added 'short stories', cause it didn't show.


----------



## KOwrites

I'm caught up on this page. Thanks.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Doomed Muse said:


> Hey, one of my books got tagged completely wrong somehow, so I'd appreciate if people could vote down some bad tags and add the good ones?
> 
> Book link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00534876W/
> 
> Please vote down:
> annemarie buhl
> addiction
> cold turkey
> domestic violence
> cutting
> drawing
> 99 cents kindle
> 
> Please use these tags:
> fantasy
> short stories
> short story collection
> annie bellet
> adventure
> high fantasy
> urban fantasy
> werewolves
> sword and sorcery
> 
> Thank you!


Done.

Also tagged this morning:

Coral Russel x3. Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Patty Jansen

tagging done up to here


----------



## Alan Parkinson

For those who want to T T and copy my tag words for Get In Get Out and Get Away - Memoirs of a National Serviceman are (or tick at will - all appreciated!)

national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, africa history, veterans, peacekeeping, military kindle books, cameroon, biography, military biography, nonfiction, kindle


Tonights tags
Soca nights
Something to read on the plane
Billionaires bullets exploding monkey (brilliant title)
Reining in
Devil of a ghost tour


----------



## Marcin Wrona

New to me:

Mike Attenberry
nownewstrue

Have a lovely day, folks.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Got ya:

Coral Russell -- x3
Doomed Muse


----------



## DDScott

Alan Parkinson said:


> Thug Guard (great original titles)


Thanks bunches, Alan, for the "great title" shout-out for THUG GUARD!!! And thanks too for the tagging! TGIF!!!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Can everyone tag my new book?
It's called *The Back Pain Avenger*: Heal Chronic Back Pain and Destroy it Forever
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0053HT3DK/

Thanks


----------



## DDScott

TGIF!!!

All caught-up!!!

Have a great weekend...and Happy Father's Day to all you Dads!!!


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged & liked

Matt/Coral x3
Doomed tagged & downvoted
Joe C

Welcome to the new taggers & thanks for the tags back. Please downvote "authors acting badly" on Love & Money.
Thanks!
All caught up.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me today:

Katherine Owen: both 
nownewstrue: all three
Doomed Muse: tagging-downtagging
Joe Chiappetta: new one


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new books--welcome to the thread! Reciprocal tags appreciated. TGIF indeed!


----------



## Tonya

Tagged and liked 

Jasmine Giacomo, Author, Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake', Rhynedahll, Tess St John, Patty Jansen, sibelhodge, liam.judge, Yusagi, Andrew Ashling, Marcin Wrona, M. G. Scarsbrook, SidneyW, Mackenzie Morgan, Rye-n, aaronpolson, Patty Jansen, Tmarchini, Mike Dennis

Almost caught up!


----------



## aaronpolson

TGIF indeed.

Could you good people please tag my new Zombie double-shots:

 and ?

Off to catch up on some tagging...

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Aaron, got you zombie-fied tags.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got Legs tagged...and love the cover, too!


----------



## nownewstrue

Wow! You guys are awesome! I'm going to start from here and work backward 10 pages for like the next two months...  I never knew about the downtag. Nice!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

Congratulations on the new releases folks. I tagged your books.


----------



## Alan Ryker

Happened to take note of someone mentioning "re-tagging" so I checked to see if my tags had stuck to things I'd previously tagged. Seems that about 3 in 4 didn't. So that was fun.

I've got a new book, Psychomancer, but I guess we're all re-tagging everything, even the thread vets.

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Congratulations on the new release. I tagged it.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Doomed Muse said:


> Hey, one of my books got tagged completely wrong somehow, so I'd appreciate if people could vote down some bad tags and add the good ones?
> 
> Book link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00534876W/
> 
> Please vote down:
> annemarie buhl
> addiction
> cold turkey
> domestic violence
> cutting
> drawing
> 99 cents kindle
> 
> Please use these tags:
> fantasy
> short stories
> short story collection
> annie bellet
> adventure
> high fantasy
> urban fantasy
> werewolves
> sword and sorcery
> 
> Thank you!


OK, done.


----------



## SJCress

Oooh, I just figured out about tagging. I'm going to go down the line and hit everyone I can until my eyes cross. Then I'll do more when my vision returns 

Anyone who gets a chance, if you can tag Birth of a Unicorn and Other Stories in return, I and my fellow anthology authors would be most grateful.

Preferable tags are:
Fantasy, Fantasy anthology, Fantasy fiction, Affordable read, Cheap, 99 cents, Short stories, Unicorn, Pearl, Dragon, Knight, Soldier, Unicorn, Paladin

That would rock. OK, off I go!


----------



## nownewstrue

OK, I may have spoken to soon... ya'll got a lot of books to tag! hehe But I at least got this page done and will keep plugging away at it.

How do you add all those cool covers as a signature to your post? THX for all the help!!


----------



## JRTomlin

Thanks for the tags, everyone. 

I am all caught up (including down votes) but I would like to make a suggestion for those who leave a list of preferred tags. It helps a LOT if you put those in a form that can be copies and pasted which means in a line with a comma and space between each item. I'm likely to do a copy and paste but not likely to go back and forth between the windows checking to see what you want. Lazy I know, but most of us try to make our tagging fairly efficient and that helps. 

J. R.


----------



## Alan Ryker

nownewstrue said:


> OK, I may have spoken to soon... ya'll got a lot of books to tag! hehe But I at least got this page done and will keep plugging away at it.
> 
> How do you add all those cool covers as a signature to your post? THX for all the help!!


Use the link maker: http://www.kboards.com/link/

And for those totally new to tagging, hitting "T" twice quickly on an amazon book page brings up a little window with the tags listed and comma separated. Just copy and paste! So much faster than checking every box.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers and congratulations on all the new releases.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author

And here's the new paperback.

A Walk In the Woods

romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, single author collection, short story collection, indie author, margaret lake

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity

Thanks for the tags back.


----------



## SJCress

JRTomlin said:


> It helps a LOT if you put those in a form that can be copies and pasted which means in a line with a comma and space between each item. I'm likely to do a copy and paste but not likely to go back and forth between the windows checking to see what you want. Lazy I know, but most of us try to make our tagging fairly efficient and that helps.
> 
> J. R.


Oops! That's a great suggestion. I've edited my post for better tagging ease. And thank you!


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged & liked (where possible--not all pages had like buttons)

Aaron P new ones
Alan R psychomancer & Burden others already tagged
SCiofalo

Congratulations on the new ones, welcome to the new taggers & thanks for the tags back. Please downvote "authors acting badly" on Love & Money.
Thanks.
All caught up.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up--gorgeous Unicorn cover!


----------



## Ricky Sides

SCiofalo said:


> Oops! That's a great suggestion. I've edited my post for better tagging ease. And thank you!


You made that easy. Thank you.  Welcome to the thread. I tagged your book.


----------



## SJCress

OK! Got the first 10 pages, plus everyone who posted after me & said they got mine...I'm taking you at your word  Now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to go watch something on Netflix and have a drink and wait for my eyes to stop bleeding. Then I'll be back...


----------



## Jason Kristopher

I got a couple pages done, but I had a question.

What does tagging actually accomplish? I've been unable to determine that, and my previous asking of the question went unanswered.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Jason, got your book tagged. 

What does tagging do? Well, the greater the number of tags on a given category seems to influence book page ranking--in some form or fashion. It figures in the amazon algorithm for positioning, and the higher a book ranks (first or second page) the more eyes see it after a search for that category.

In my case, tagging helped raise my kitten book to the point it stays on the first page and often within the top 1-5 books listed under "cat care."


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi all!

Sweltering here. Hope the heat breaks soon!

Tagged:

Joe Chiapetta, new one
Aaron Plolson, new two
Alan Ryker, new one
Birth of a Unicorn and other stories
Jason Kristopher

Congratulations and welcome!

Thanks to everyone that tagged mine!


----------



## DDScott

Ruth Harris said:


> Please downvote "authors acting badly" on Love & Money.


Can y'all tell us newbies how to "downvote"?

Thanks bunches!!!

And I'm now all caught up again too!

TGIF!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DDScott said:


> Can y'all tell us newbies how to "downvote"?
> 
> Thanks bunches!!!
> 
> And I'm now all caught up again too!
> 
> TGIF!!!


Click on Agree With These Tags. You'll see a small box with a gray check beside each tag. Hover over the gray check and a window will appear where you can click NO.


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Tagged today
The back pain avenger
Birth of the peacekeepers (thought I had that one previously but not there)
psychomancer
Birth of the Unicorn (used TT so you should have the exact tags, so much easier!)
dying of the light

For those who want to T T and copy my tag words for Get In Get Out and Get Away - Memoirs of a National Serviceman are (or tick at will - all appreciated!)

national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, africa history, veterans, peacekeeping, military kindle books, cameroon, biography, military biography, nonfiction, kindle


----------



## Tonya

Caught up!! Liked and tagged the following authors!
belindaf
Katy
Harper Alibeck
journeymama
D.A. Boulter
Ed_ODell
Courtney Cantrell
LexyHarper
DDScott
Doomed Muse
Attebery
nownewstrue~welcome to the thread!!
Joe Chiappetta
aaronpolson
SCiofalo~welcome to the thread!
Jason Kristopher~welcome to the thread!

Have a great weekend!!


----------



## Laura Lond

Caught up. Thanks everyone for the tags!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Jason Kristopher said:


> I got a couple pages done, but I had a question.
> 
> What does tagging actually accomplish? I've been unable to determine that, and my previous asking of the question went unanswered.


It helps in searches. If you did a search for, say, 'science fiction' by tags, the most popular would be FIREFLY (of 40,625 items with tags).

http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/items-tagged-with?ie=UTF8&flatten=1&tag=science%20fiction&search=1#page=1:sort=relevant

If you narrow the search with 'space opera', you'd drop down to 2858 products, the most popular of which is still Firefly, but the 12th most popular is my book, Ghost Fleet.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/items-tagged-with?ie=UTF8&flatten=1&tag=science%20fiction&search=1#page=1:sort=relevant:tags=space%20opera

Narrowing still further by using the tag 'war' you drop to 94 products, of which my book is number 1 on the list.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/items-tagged-with?ie=UTF8&flatten=1&tag=science%20fiction&search=1#page=1:sort=relevant:tags=space%20opera,war

By having high counts on my tags, my book is better positioned in the search algorithm.

And that's what tagging does.

HOWEVER: during the recent loss of tags, I noticed no falling off of sales at all. Indeed, sales have continued to climb slightly, as they have over the last couple of months. So, what GOOD tagging does, is unanswerable, at least by me. The possibility exists that had the tags remained, I'd have had more sales. The return of the tags, has not seen an increase in sales for me, so I don't know about that, either.

Now, your kindle version of "The Dying of The Light" has the following tags: death angel, demon possession, farm house, guardian angels, shadow, serial killer, paranormal thriller, healer, suspense, visions

I'm not sure that these have much to do with your book as the Product description seems to point to zombies, instead.

The tags on your paperback version seem a little better: brothers, fairy, fairytale, fantasy romance, vampire, urban fantasy, paranormal romance, vampire romance, young adult fantasy, london, walkers, zombie apocalypse, zombies

in that you at least have zombies in the tags. Some of the other tags, however, don't seem to fit unless the book also contains vampires and is a romance of sorts.

Ideally you'd want tags that point to your genre, subgenre, subsubgenre and some of the contents.

e.g.: "Horror", "Zombies", "Zombie apocalypse" "government cover-up" "clandestine army" "revenge" "undead"

stuff like that, I think, would suit your book better for people who are looking for zombie fiction and using the search functions. [zombie apocalypse doesn't seem to fit for your book, but I put it in as an example of a subgenre of zombie novels, to demonstrate my point]


----------



## Gertie Kindle

D.A. Boulter said:


> HOWEVER: during the recent loss of tags, I noticed no falling off of sales at all. Indeed, sales have continued to climb slightly, as they have over the last couple of months. So, what GOOD tagging does, is unanswerable, at least by me. The possibility exists that had the tags remained, I'd have had more sales. The return of the tags, has not seen an increase in sales for me, so I don't know about that, either.


I don't think the tags were gone long enough to make a real difference. I do know that sales increased when I got on the first page of some of my tags. That might not happen for everyone especially those with obscure tags or tags with no forums attached.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Still caught up this morning!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I don't think the tags were gone long enough to make a real difference. I do know that sales increased when I got on the first page of some of my tags. That might not happen for everyone especially those with obscure tags or tags with no forums attached.


The point is: we don't know. We're only guessing. And I'm still here tagging.


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Caught up.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

aaronpolson: both new ones
Alan Ryker: new one
SCiofalo
Jason Kristopher


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Coral - DIY Guide, Key to a Haunting, Devil of a Ghost Tour
Annie - Gifts in Sand and Water - downvoted requested tags
Joe - The Back Pain Avenger
Aaron - Hunger, End Times
Alan - Psychomancer
Jason - The Dying of the Light

If you haven't tagged The Dragon's Flame, please do.
Preferred tags: fantasy, fantasy adventure, fantasy series, sorcerers, young adult fantasy, parallel worlds, kindle, young adult, Terah

Thanks for the tags and have a nice weekend.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Please tag my fantasy novel Blood of Requiem. Thank you!


----------



## SJCress

Got the first 20 pages plus, more importantly, I think, everyone after who said they got mine  (and I think a few who didn't, lol)


----------



## Ricky Sides

Congratulations on the new release Daniel. I tagged both versions.


----------



## Mike Dennis

Liked and tagged:

Matt Russell (both)
Coral Russell
Joe Chiappetta (retagged all)
Aaron Polson (Hunger and End Times)
Alan Ryker (all + paperback of Burden Kansas)
Stephanie Ciofalo
Daniel Arenson (all + paperback of Blood Of Requiem, Firefly Island, Flaming Dove)


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up this morning. Happy Saturday, y'all!


----------



## Jason Kristopher

D.A. Boulter said:


> It helps in searches. If you did a search for, say, 'science fiction' by tags, the most popular would be FIREFLY (of 40,625 items with tags).
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/items-tagged-with?ie=UTF8&flatten=1&tag=science%20fiction&search=1#page=1:sort=relevant
> 
> If you narrow the search with 'space opera', you'd drop down to 2858 products, the most popular of which is still Firefly, but the 12th most popular is my book, Ghost Fleet.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/items-tagged-with?ie=UTF8&flatten=1&tag=science%20fiction&search=1#page=1:sort=relevant:tags=space%20opera
> 
> Narrowing still further by using the tag 'war' you drop to 94 products, of which my book is number 1 on the list.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/items-tagged-with?ie=UTF8&flatten=1&tag=science%20fiction&search=1#page=1:sort=relevant:tags=space%20opera,war
> 
> By having high counts on my tags, my book is better positioned in the search algorithm.
> 
> And that's what tagging does.
> 
> HOWEVER: during the recent loss of tags, I noticed no falling off of sales at all. Indeed, sales have continued to climb slightly, as they have over the last couple of months. So, what GOOD tagging does, is unanswerable, at least by me. The possibility exists that had the tags remained, I'd have had more sales. The return of the tags, has not seen an increase in sales for me, so I don't know about that, either.
> 
> Now, your kindle version of "The Dying of The Light" has the following tags: death angel, demon possession, farm house, guardian angels, shadow, serial killer, paranormal thriller, healer, suspense, visions
> 
> I'm not sure that these have much to do with your book as the Product description seems to point to zombies, instead.
> 
> The tags on your paperback version seem a little better: brothers, fairy, fairytale, fantasy romance, vampire, urban fantasy, paranormal romance, vampire romance, young adult fantasy, london, walkers, zombie apocalypse, zombies
> 
> in that you at least have zombies in the tags. Some of the other tags, however, don't seem to fit unless the book also contains vampires and is a romance of sorts.
> 
> Ideally you'd want tags that point to your genre, subgenre, subsubgenre and some of the contents.
> 
> e.g.: "Horror", "Zombies", "Zombie apocalypse" "government cover-up" "clandestine army" "revenge" "undead"
> 
> stuff like that, I think, would suit your book better for people who are looking for zombie fiction and using the search functions. [zombie apocalypse doesn't seem to fit for your book, but I put it in as an example of a subgenre of zombie novels, to demonstrate my point]


Wow. Yeah, I've been so busy I didn't look at the tags on my book. Almost none of those are accurate. I'll come up with a correct tag list and post it here. Thanks for the awesome info!


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up. Hello to the newbies, and those authors with a series of books - I tag the next one on the list each time I log in here. 
G x


----------



## Guest

Tagged:

Coral Russell
Mackenzie Morgan
Daniel Arenson
Birth of a Unicorn and Other Stories
Ricky Sides
Mike Dennis
Amy Shojai
Tess St. John
Katherine Owen


Please take a moment to tag my novel and short story. Thank you, thank you!
(Both are in my signature below.)

Preferred tags: fantasy,fiction,indie author,kindle,magic,modern fantasy,short fiction,shoshana sumrall frerking,ebooks,
short story,fiction short story


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Shoshana, tagged your books. Welcome to the thread. All caught up.


----------



## DDScott

Happy Saturday, Y'All!!!

I'm all caught-up again!!!

Cheers!!!


----------



## Ruth Harris

liked & tagged

JasonK
Daniel new ones
Shoshona

Welcome to the new taggers, thanks for the tags back. Please downvote "authors acting badly" on Love & Money.
Thanks.
All caught up.


----------



## Mike Dennis

Liked and tagged:

Shoshana Sumrall Frerking (both)


----------



## ShaunaG

Hey all! I love this idea. I'm starting to go through the posts and tag everyone's books. I'd love for the same for my book! My book has 15 tags that I like so if you all could just up those that would be awesome. Definately hit up the "Young Adult" and "Paranormal/Fantasy" tags.

Thanks so much everyone!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004YTPBX4/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Blood of requiem
The Machine (tags you quoted)
Earth (elemental series)






For those who want to T T and copy my tag words for Get In Get Out and Get Away - Memoirs of a National Serviceman are (or tick at will - all appreciated!)

national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, africa history, veterans, peacekeeping, military kindle books, cameroon, biography, military biography, nonfiction, kindle


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good afternoon folks!  I hope it is cool where you are!~ 102 F here.

Tagged:

Daniel Arenson, new one
Shoshana Sumrall Frerking x2 Welcome to the thread!
Shauna Granger x1, Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Guest

Thank you so much, everybody! I just started KB publishing in April, and saw this thread but didn't really understand until now how it works. Wish I'd caught on sooner; I'd have been doing this all along. I wish I could just sit here all day and page through this thread and tag every single author, but I guess I'll start by going back through here and tagging nine or ten at a time whenever I log on.
Unless someone has a more efficient way of catching up-?

Tagged:

ShaunaG
Alan Parkinson
H. Jonas Rhynedahll
William L.K
Laura Lond
Harris Channing
Pauline Harding
Michael August
Ruth Harris

Preferred tags: fantasy,fiction,indie author,kindle,magic,modern fantasy, ebooks, wizards,
short story,fiction short story,short fiction


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there folks,

I see we have some new thread members. Welcome to the party. I tagged your books.


----------



## Joe Renzo

Definitely a dumb question but how do you tag another author's book? Where do you go to do it on the product page?


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new books/authors tagged--welcome! 

We recommend you go back 5-6 pages, which will catch all the "regular" taggers. Easiest way to do this is click on the book/link to open the page, then hit "tt" which opens the tagging window, highlight the established tags, and dragl-and-drop into box, then hit "save tags."


----------



## nownewstrue

Tagged everyone on this page. Thanks so much for the tags!

Here are mine - I'm trying to join the cool kids with the book cover and links at the bottom... hehe


----------



## ShaunaG

Woohoo! Thanks guys! Already doubled my numbers (still single digits though lol) I'm going through my fellow newbies and tagging you guys.

Please keep it up!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004YTPBX4/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

And quick question for those of you in the double and triple digits of tags, have you seen an increase in sales? How much do you think higher tags help? I'm still new to the self-pub world.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers and congratulations on the new releases.

Thanks for all the tags back.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Jason Kristopher said:


> Wow. Yeah, I've been so busy I didn't look at the tags on my book. Almost none of those are accurate. I'll come up with a correct tag list and post it here. Thanks for the awesome info!


We can also 'down-vote' inaccurate tags by clicking on the 'Agree with these tags?' link and voting 'no' when our cursor hovers over the little box with the check in it that appears to the right of the tag count.

Best to list the tags you want and those you want down-voted quickly, before we mindlessly start counting up your 'bad' tags.


----------



## Ed_ODell

All,

Caught up to this point. I'd very much appreciate tags on my third offering. Thanks to all for your diligence in tagging my other works!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Daniel Arenson: new one
Shoshana: both
ShaunaG
Ed_ODell: new one


----------



## Ricky Sides

Ed_ODell said:


> All,
> 
> Caught up to this point. I'd very much appreciate tags on my third offering. Thanks to all for your diligence in tagging my other works!


Tagged.  Congratulations on the new release. My new one should go live soon. 

Edit: It's live now. I'd like the following tags please:

post-apocalyptic, the peacekeepers, action adventure, suspense, plague, pandemic, military fiction, cheap kindle books,technothrillers, apocalyptic fiction, ricky sides, science fiction

Here's a link to the product page:

http://www.amazon.com/Peacekeepers-Book-New-Apocalypse-ebook/dp/B0056QJJ14/ref=sr_1_12?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1308487181&sr=1-12

I'll have to fix my description. The indentations didn't hold.

Thank you all for the tags.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## SJCress

Caught up! (just started from the last 5-6 pages or so...644 is _too much_, haha )


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up--thanks to all who have tagged my books. In particular, the print versions need tags, thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Congratulations on the new releases, Ed and Ricky.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you.


----------



## Guest

Tagged:

Andrew Ashling
Ricky Sides
Katherine Amt Hanna
Scott Cleveland
Edward O'Dell
Grace Elliot
Terry W. Ervin II
Aaron Polson
Talia Jager
Barry Napier/Luis Puig
AnneMarie Buhl
Donna Fasano


Preferred tags: fantasy,fiction,indie author,kindle,magic,modern fantasy, wizards,ebooks;
short story,fiction short story,short fiction


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good morning folks!

Tagged:

Ricky Sides, new one, Congratulations!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thanks. It was fun to write.


----------



## Mike Dennis

Liked & tagged:

Jason Kristopher (retagged--Kindle and print)
Shauna Granger
Ed O'Dell (all)
Ricky Sides (The New Apocalypse--all others already liked & tagged)


----------



## Jason Kristopher

Thanks to all who've helped me out with silly questions in this thread. It's much appreciated. I'm all caught up, and have an update to correct the tags on both editions of my book, if you'd be so kind:

The Dying of the Light: End
(Paperback Edition)

Please *DOWNVOTE* the following: brothers, fairy, fairytale, fantasy romance, london, paranormal romance, urban fantasy, vampire, vampire romance, young adult fantasy

Please TAG with: zombies, walkers, zombie apocalypse, conspiracy, elite, horror, military, special forces, supernatural, science fiction, soldier, trilogy, war, apocalypse, post-apocalyptic

The Dying of the Light: End
(Kindle Edition)

Please *DOWNVOTE* the following: healer, paranormal thriller, serial killer, shadow, visions, death angel, demon possession, farm house, guardian angels

Please TAG with: zombies, walkers, zombie apocalypse, conspiracy, elite, horror, military, special forces, supernatural, science fiction, soldier, trilogy, war, apocalypse, post-apocalyptic

Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you covered, Jason.


----------



## Jason Kristopher

Amyshojai said:


> Got you covered, Jason.


Thanks very much. Now I'm just left to wonder how a book about zombies got tagged with 'fantasy romance' and 'fairy'.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done Jason.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jason Kristopher said:


> Thanks very much. Now I'm just left to wonder how a book about zombies got tagged with 'fantasy romance' and 'fairy'.


all taken care of.


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up (hello to the new blood. ) 
Thank for your return tags.


----------



## Ruth Harris

liked (when there was a button) & tagged

ShaunaG
EdO'Dell
Ricky-- new one (I'm no expert but IME amzn doesn't do well with formatting. I just leave an extra space between paras in the prod desc. makes it easier to read)
JasonK

Welcome to the new taggers & congratulations on the new books. Thanks for the tags back & please *downvote* "authors acting badly" on Love & Money.
All caught up.


----------



## Ricky Sides

You're right there. I usually manage, but this time something went wrong.


----------



## ShaunaG

Hiya everyone! I'm up to 15 votes on tags, thats up from 4 just yesterday, so thanks again!

I havent been listing who I'm tagging because there are just so many. I'm trying to help out by voting down the bad tags that people have asked for help on.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

ShaunaG said:


> Hiya everyone! I'm up to 15 votes on tags, thats up from 4 just yesterday, so thanks again!
> 
> I havent been listing who I'm tagging because there are just so many. I'm trying to help out by voting down the bad tags that people have asked for help on.


Some list, some don't. I just say that I'm all caught up.

I'm all caught up.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Jason Kristopher said:


> Thanks to all who've helped me out with silly questions in this thread. It's much appreciated. I'm all caught up, and have an update to correct the tags on both editions of my book, if you'd be so kind:
> 
> The Dying of the Light: End
> (Paperback Edition)
> 
> Please *DOWNVOTE* the following: brothers, fairy, fairytale, fantasy romance, london, paranormal romance, urban fantasy, vampire, vampire romance, young adult fantasy
> 
> Please TAG with: zombies, walkers, zombie apocalypse, conspiracy, elite, horror, military, special forces, supernatural, science fiction, soldier, trilogy, war, apocalypse, post-apocalyptic
> 
> The Dying of the Light: End
> (Kindle Edition)
> 
> Please *DOWNVOTE* the following: healer, paranormal thriller, serial killer, shadow, visions, death angel, demon possession, farm house, guardian angels
> 
> Please TAG with: zombies, walkers, zombie apocalypse, conspiracy, elite, horror, military, special forces, supernatural, science fiction, soldier, trilogy, war, apocalypse, post-apocalyptic
> 
> Thanks!


Done.


----------



## Gabriel Beyers

I think I'm caught up again, too.


----------



## DonnaFaz

I tagged:
Tracy
Belinda
Harper
Rachael
Katherine
Coral
Annie (fixed)
Joe
Aaron
SCiofalo
Daniel
Jason
Shauna
Shoshana
Ed

I'm caught up! Thank you for tagging my books in return.

~Donna~


----------



## Tess St John

Wow, lots of action!!  I'm caught up with the newbies and the new books from lots of people who are here often!  Way to go, Everyone!!!

Mine is in my siggy for the newbie!  Thanks.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Morning folks,

I'm caught up to this point.

Here's a link to my latest release:

http://www.amazon.com/Peacekeepers-Book-New-Apocalypse-ebook/dp/B0056QJJ14/ref=sr_1_11?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1308559361&sr=1-11

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Rhynedahll

Still caught up this morning!


----------



## Patty Jansen

keeping up...


----------



## MarcusLyman

I am completly new to this. Hope I am doing the right thing here,
"Hardships of an American Soldier" Kindle Edition - Every penny goes to help Senior Homeless People.
Link to Author Profile and Book http://t.co/8foQ1Qg
How do I add a thumbnail of my cover?


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Tagged tonight
SWift blind - up to date on the rest
Happy to tag Hardships of an American Soldier but link is to smashwords, will check back tomorrow on that one to see if an Amazon links is there


For those who want to T T and copy my tag words for Get In Get Out and Get Away - Memoirs of a National Serviceman are (or tick at will - all appreciated!)

national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, africa history, veterans, peacekeeping, military kindle books, cameroon, biography, military biography, nonfiction, kindle


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged/liked:

Ricky Sides: new one


----------



## Guest

*pants* Good gracious, just catching up on the list on page 327 took me two hours of non-stop tagging! 

Please tag my novel in return, I've just published it. 

Sebastian P. Breit: Wolf Hunt


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hello,

if it is possible, I would like to ask for tagging my book:

"How to be an attractive man".
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0056A5CG6/ref=cm_sw_su_dp

It is a translation of book published originally in Poland.

Tags:
advice
advice how-to
attracting women
attraction
beauty
for men
health
how to
how to be a man
mind body
self-assurance
self-help
sex
success
tips

I am starting to tag books already listed here. Thank you very much and take care!


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Thank You Lexy! I am starting to tag your books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MarcusLyman said:


> I am completly new to this. Hope I am doing the right thing here,
> "Hardships of an American Soldier" Kindle Edition - Every penny goes to help Senior Homeless People.
> Link to Author Profile and Book http://t.co/8foQ1Qg
> How do I add a thumbnail of my cover?


There are complete instructions on adding a cover in a stickied thread at the top of the writer's cafe. In the meantime, I tried to find your book on Amazon and it wasn't there. I searched by title and author and couldn't find it.

I've caught up with everyone else.

For the newbies, we suggest you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch all the active taggers.


----------



## 13500

Hey, everyone! I was a tagger awhile back, but took some time off due to deadlines and various life events. May I ask for your help in tagging my paperback version of A Whisper to a Scream? The official release date is Wednesday (in three days), but it is already up on amazon.

Here's the link.

http://www.amazon.com/Whisper-Scream-Bibliophiles-Book-One/dp/145659365X/ref=sr_1_8?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1308573545&sr=1-8

I will go back several pages and tag everyone's books.

Thanks so much,
Karen


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Caught up.


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

Hi Donna,

I've tagged you and many others here. For those who will indulge Predators of Darkness: Aftermath with Dystopian, Sci-fi thriller, suspense, I'd be most grateful and return the favor!

Best,

Leonard


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up. Catch y'all later.


----------



## SJCress

Caught up the last few pages (except for the nice guy who's donating his to vets, I can't find yours on Amazon )


----------



## NickSpalding

Good grief, just caught up on about thirty pages and my clicking finger is killing me 

In return, could I please ask that everyone tag my book?

http://www.amazon.com/Cornerstone-Urban-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B00520I8V6

Tags like fantasy, urban fantasy, contemporary fantasy, humor etc. etc. are all welcome 

Thanks very much and good luck everybody!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with:

Aaron Polson
Alan Ryker
Sciofalo
Jason Kristopher
Daniel Aronson
Shauna G
Ricky Sides
SP Breit
Adam Kisiel
Karen Wojcik Berner
Nick Spalding

------------------------

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## JRTomlin

*pant pant*

No more taking the weekend off for me! You guys move too fast.

Welcome to all the newcomers and I'm all caught up.


----------



## DDScott

All caught-up!

Happy Monday, Y'All!!!


----------



## ShaunaG

Getting caught up on a monday morning.

My tags are up to 23 - just amazing guys! Thank you so much!


----------



## DonnaFaz

I've updated the OP of the thread, instructing people to jump to the most recent post and go back 5 pages. I've asked that they tag all books of each participating author. Hope this keeps Margaret and Amy and others from having to offer constant instruction. Thank you, Doug, for the nudge, and I'm sorry I didn't do it sooner.

~Donna~


----------



## SidneyW

Today I got: 

NickSpalding – Cornerstone
Sciofalo
LeonardDHilleyII 1st book
Adam Kisiel
SPBreit


----------



## Mike Dennis

Liked and tagged:

Sebastian P Breit
Adam Kisiel
Karen Wojcik Berner
Leonard D Hilley (liked all--Kindle and print/tagged those editions where tags were available)
Nick Spalding

Sebastian and Adam: Just go back 5 or 6 pages from this page and tag those authors books (Kindle and print) on those 5 or 6 pages. No need to do all 645 pages. Whew! I'm tired out just thinking about it.


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up. Reciprocal tags appreciated, thanks!


----------



## David N. Alderman

Been out of the tagging game for a while now due to work I've been doing on my latest release. But I'm back in the game now. Just tagged 6 pages back.

If you all could tag the books in my sig, I'd appreciate it! Just click on whatever tags are already there, but not Hedgeland in the Black Earth Double Pack.

And I have a new release, http://www.amazon.com/Endangered-Memories-Expired-Reality-ebook/dp/B00557MSZ8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1308589232&sr=8-1, which you can all tag with:
fantasy, young adult, science fiction, adventure, heroes, magic, other worlds, quest, teens

Thanks!  Glad to be back.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Daniel - Blood of Requiem
Shoshana - A Highly Technikel Memoir, The Machine
Shauna - Earth
Edward - Swift, Blind
Ricky - The New Apocolypse
Jason - The Dying Light - downvoted/tagged both paperback and Kindle
Sebastian - Wolf Hunt
Adam - How to Be an Attractive Man
Karen - A Whisper to a Scream
Leonard - Aftermath
Nick - The Cornerstone
David - Endangered Memories

Marcus - tried to tag Hardships of an American Soldier, but I couldn't find it.

Thanks for all the tags back. Links are in my sig. Have a nice day.


----------



## Amyshojai

David, got your new one, congrats!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DonnaFaz said:


> I've updated the OP of the thread, instructing people to jump to the most recent post and go back 5 pages. I've asked that they tag all books of each participating author. Hope this keeps Margaret and Amy and others from having to offer constant instruction. Thank you, Doug, for the nudge, and I'm sorry I didn't do it sooner.
> 
> ~Donna~


Thanks, Donna. I'm sure that will help. I just hate to see the newcomers go through the entire thread or even the list 300 pages back when so many people have dropped out.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up again. Good to see newcomers and especially good to see old friends return. 

Giving you guys a break. I probably won't have anything new until August or September, but then watch out. I'm stockpiling and you'll see a new one from me nearly every month after that. Keep that tagging finger warm!


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged & liked (where possible)

MarcusL--you need an amazon link
SBreit
AdamK
KarenWB
NickS
LeonardDH
DavidA

Welcome to the new taggers & thanks for the tags back. Please *downvote* authors acting badly for Love & Money.
All caught up.


----------



## Harry Shannon

I faded away when the tags temporarily disappeared. Have a new one out today, will go back and catch up later this afternoon.

War-Horror is here:

http://www.amazon.com/War-Horror-ebook/dp/B0056UBQ70/

Thanks guys, enjoy your week.


----------



## ShaunaG

I'm hoping to up my Young Adult tags - there's a few of them on there but they're the last few tags so they get cut off and aren't getting as many votes. Any help with that would be great!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004YTPBX4/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


----------



## Millard

Anything that helps.

satire, celebrity, pop-culture, humour, transgressive, AWESOME, robots, fame, reality tv, giants, anthologies, short stories, flash fiction, terrorism - that kinda thing for either would be great.

http://www.amazon.com/Frantic-Planet-Volume-I-ebook/dp/B00558RRTE/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1308600853&sr=1-3

http://www.amazon.com/Frantic-Planet-Volume-II-ebook/dp/B00558UUKM/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1308600853&sr=1-2

Cheers.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ShaunaG said:


> I'm hoping to up my Young Adult tags - there's a few of them on there but they're the last few tags so they get cut off and aren't getting as many votes. Any help with that would be great!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004YTPBX4/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


I had already tagged them.



Millard said:


> Anything that helps.
> 
> satire, celebrity, pop-culture, humour, transgressive, AWESOME, robots, fame, reality tv, giants, anthologies, short stories, flash fiction, terrorism - that kinda thing for either would be great.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Frantic-Planet-Volume-I-ebook/dp/B00558RRTE/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1308600853&sr=1-3
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Frantic-Planet-Volume-II-ebook/dp/B00558UUKM/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1308600853&sr=1-2
> 
> Cheers.


Got you.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Millard said:


> Anything that helps.
> 
> satire, celebrity, pop-culture, humour, transgressive, AWESOME, robots, fame, reality tv, giants, anthologies, short stories, flash fiction, terrorism - that kinda thing for either would be great.
> 
> Cheers.


HI there, I started some tags for both books but after a long day at work and a glass of wine, I'm not sure they 'stuck'. It didnt give me any boxes to tick. Perhaps someone could check this out. 
Grace x


----------



## 13500

I tagged everyone who appears from page 640 and on, Kindle edition and paperback (if applicable).

Thanks so much for the tags.

Karen

http://www.amazon.com/Whisper-Scream-Bibliophiles-Book-One/dp/145659365X


----------



## HaemishM

Wow. I missed this thread when I got a bad cold back in February and it's taken me months to catch up to the whole thing. But I finally did it! I am caught up with this whole thread.

And just in time. I released my 3rd book, if [tribe] = just last week and it could use some tagging love. I also compiled all 3 of the books in the Bridge Chronicles trilogy into one eBook that could also use some tagging love, The Bridge Chronicles Trilogy. They are also in my sig, but here are some cover graphics.



Thanks!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there folks,

Welcome to the thread new members.   I tagged your books. I'm caught up to this point. Thank you for the tags.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones and all caught up.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

LeonardDHilleyII said:


> Hi Donna,
> 
> I've tagged you and many others here. For those who will indulge Predators of Darkness: Aftermath with Dystopian, Sci-fi thriller, suspense, I'd be most grateful and return the favor!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Leonard


Your Book 2 has no tags.

Otherwise: All caught up.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Thanks, Donna. I'm sure that will help. I just hate to see the newcomers go through the entire thread or even the list 300 pages back when so many people have dropped out.


Yes, I should have updated with new instructions before...just overwhelmed with life. I do apologize.

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz

Just tagged:
David
Ricky
Sebastian
Adam
Karen
Leonard (1 book had no tags showing)
Nick
Harry
Gary

Caught up!

~Donna~


----------



## Patty Jansen

I have a new one:


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up

Here's one of my periodic lists for newcomers

NOVELS

Generations: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004THZ5GO
Watchers: The Coming of the King : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO5UNC 
Watchers: The Battle For the Throne : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004I1L5BK 
Watchers Culloden! : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004LDLSEY
The Concordances of the Red Serpent : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004INHX96 
Eldren: The Book of the Dark : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HILPPU/
Berserker : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004CRSQSU
The Midnight Eye Files: The Amulet : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0044KMNYI
The Midnight Eye Files: The Sirens : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00472O6PW
The Midnight Eye Files: The Skin Game: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004R9Q7MU
The Invasion : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HS4V8O
The Valley : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HS4UHQ 
Island Life : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003CYKQY6 
Crustaceans : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003LBSJGM
The Road Hole Bunker Mystery : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003CC15OI

SHORT STORY COLLECTIONS

Whispers From the Darkside : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004EYSZCS 
Variations on a Theme : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G8R064 
Carnacki: Heaven and Hell : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0045UA7E0 
Darkness Follows : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0046ZRKP8 
The Chronicles of Augustus Seton : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HS5PLG

NOVELLAS

The Sleeping God : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004DERGOW 
The Auld Mither : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G8R05U
The Copycat Murders : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HFS6EQ 
Mostly Human (with Lockley, Nicholson and Savile) : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G5Z3DE

INDIVIDUAL SHORT STORIES

Abominable : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0049P226W 
The Haunting of Esther Cox : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZHVE7S
Brotherhood of the Thorns : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZHVE1E
Cold as Death : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0049U49BI
Ghost Writer : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZHVE5A


----------



## Amyshojai

Got Raven's Call and all caught up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers and thanks for the tags back.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Lots of folks to tag this evening:

Sebastian P. Breit
Adam Kisiel
Karen Berner
Leonard D Hilley
Nick Spalding
David N. Alderman
Harry Shannon
Stuart Millard
Gary Ballard

All books linked that had tags.  Congratulations to all new books and welcome to all new authors!


----------



## Guest

Oops!

If you have a moment, please please *downvote *"fiction short story" and "short fiction" on A Highly Technickel Memoir! 
That one is a novel.
The Machine is the short story.

My bad, I wasn't clear enough on that before. Sorry!

Tagged:

David N. Alderman
Harry Shannon (book cover links seem to all lead to author page instead of book)
Stuart Millard
Karen Wojcik Berner
Gary Ballard
D.A. Boulter
Patty Jansen
William Meikle
Harper Alibeck
Sebastian P. Breit
Adam Kisiel
Marcin Wrona
Leonard D. Hilley II
M. G. Scarsbrook
Nick Spalding
J.R. Tomlin
D.D. Scott

Thanks everybody and welcome to everyone new!

Tags for A Highly Technickel Memoir: fantasy,fiction,indie author,kindle,magic,modern fantasy, wizards, ebooks

Tags for The Machine: fantasy,fiction,indie author,kindle,magic,modern fantasy, wizards, ebooks, short fiction, fiction short story


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done.


----------



## Mike Dennis

Liked and tagged:

David N Alderman (all--Kindle / and print--where applicable)
Harry Shannon (_all 23_ Kindle / paperback and hardcover where applicable--I'm expecting some tag love, Harry)
Stuart Millard (both)
Gary A Ballard (all)
Patty Jansen (Raven's Call--others already tagged)

Thanks to everyone for all the tagging and liking.


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up again...still lots of newbies! 

Would appreciate any new tags...mine is in my siggy.


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hello all writers,

if I may, I would like again ask for help with liking and tagging my handbook, which is an english translation of original polish version

"How to be an attractive man"
http://amzn.com/B0056A5CG6

Tags:

exercise
fitness
health
love
relationships
self-help
self-esteem
attracting women
attraction
attraction formula
how to be a man
style guide

I have tagged already a few books and will keep going. 
I will be most grateful for any new tags (if some come to your mind, feel free to add it).

Thanks!

Adam


----------



## Rhynedahll

Downvoted tags on Shoshana's novel.

That should get me caught up for this morning.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

SPBreit 
Adam Kisiel 
Karen Wojcik Berner: paperback 
LeonardDHilleyII 
NickSpalding: new one
David N. Alderman: new one
ShaunaG: already tagged
Millard
HaemishM: new ones
Shoshana: downvoted 2 tags


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Lots of new ones tonight
Tagged
War Horror - sounds interesting
as does
Wolf Hunt (sounds also very interesting book)
Endangered memories
Whisper to a scream
How to be an attractive man
Predators of darkeness  - aftermath
Cornerstone
Bridge Chronicles trilogy
Raven's call
Invasion extended edition



For those who want to T T and copy my tag words for Get In Get Out and Get Away - Memoirs of a National Serviceman are (or tick at will - all appreciated!)

national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, africa history, veterans, peacekeeping, military kindle books, cameroons, biography, military biography, nonfiction, kindle


----------



## Aaron Pogue

I've been away for a while. Going back a few pages, it's exciting to see all the new authors in the list (and some very cool covers).

Here's my new one.



Just confirm the tags that are already there. Thanks!


----------



## Dawn Judd

Think I'm caught up once more!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with new books, congrats! Oh, and FWIW, I generally will not tag a book with another author's name. I will tag with your name if it's there.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Amyshojai said:


> All caught up with new books, congrats! Oh, and FWIW, I generally will not tag a book with another author's name. I will tag with your name if it's there.


Ditto.  Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## ShaunaG

Hey Guys,

Could I get more help on my YA tags, please? I need more Young Adult, Young Adult Fantasy, Young Adult Paranormal, Young Adult Paranormal Romance and Young Adult Urban Fantasy (and the any of the other tags if you havent gotten them  )

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004YTPBX4/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks!

Catching up this morning


----------



## DDScott

I'm caught-up for the day!

Cheers to all and welcome to all the newbies!

Happy Tagging!


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged* (Kindle + print where possible):

DDScott
Katherine Owen
nownewstrue
Alan Parkinson
Harper Alibeck
Tonya
aaronpolson (new ones)
SCifalo
Margaret Lake (new one)
Jason Kristopher
Daniel Arenson (new one)
Soshana
ShaunaG
Gabriel Beyers
Patty Jansen
SPBreit
Adam Kisiel
Karen Wojick Berner
Nick Spalding (new one)
David N Alderman (new one)
Harry Shannon (new one)
Millard
HaemishM (new)
Aaron Pogue

Back on track/caught up.
If you haven't and get the chance, tag *Flank Hawk *  (Kindle + print).
See signature below.


----------



## JRTomlin

Ricky Sides said:


> Ditto.  Congratulations on the new release.


Ditto as well, but I love that cover!

Caught up with tags and down votes. Welcome to all the newcomers and thanks for the tags.


----------



## HaemishM

All caught up with the newcomers.


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author

Whew, quite a new batch! I'm all caught up for:

Birth of a Unicorn and Other Stories
Coral Russell
Alan Ryker
D.D. Scott
Alan Parkinson
Marcin Wrona
Shoshana Frerking
Shauna Granger
Ed O'Dell
Jason Kristopher - downvoted and upvoted appropriately
Harper Alibeck
Sebastian Breit
Adam Kisiel
Karen Wojcik Berner
Nick Spalding
David Alderman
Harry Shannon
Stuart Millard
Gary Ballard
Patty Jansen
Aaron Pogue

In addition to tags for my novels, I'd love more tagging on my two short story collections (on the right); they're still a bit new. I'll be back tomorrow when the next one goes live.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged all the new people/books:

David N Alderman
Harry Shannon
Millard
Haemish M
Patty Jansen
Aaron Pogue


----------



## Ruth Harris

liked, tagged & downvoted when requested--

HarryS new one
StuartM
HaemishM
PattyJ
Shosana
Aaron

Welcome to the new taggers & congratulations on the ones. Thanks for the tags back & please downvote "authors acting badly" on Love & Money.
All caught up.


----------



## Mike Dennis

Liked and tagged:

Aaron Pogue
Jasmine Giacomo (2 short story collections--others already tagged)


----------



## Jason Kristopher

Caught up once more. Liked what I could and tagged the rest as needed.


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up. 
Thanks for the return tags. 
Back again tomorrow....

G x


----------



## David N. Alderman

Congrats to the new releases. All caught up for the day.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Caught up this evening with:

Aaron Pogue, new one, save for other author's names of course


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caught up to here.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Tagged, un-tagged, de-tagged, checked tags, tagged out.

Caught up for now.


----------



## DonnaFaz

I'm caught up to here.

~Donna~


----------



## Guest

Thank you so much everyone for the up and down votes where needed!

Tagged:

aaron pogue
dawn judd
jasmine giacomo
jason kristopher
annie bellet

Preferred tags for A Highly Technickel Memoir:
fantasy,fiction,indie author,kindle,magic,modern fantasy, wizards, ebooks

Preferred tags for The Machine:
fantasy,fiction,indie author,kindle,magic,modern fantasy, wizards, ebooks, short story,fiction short story,short fiction

Thank you again.


----------



## SJCress

Yay! Caught up again


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up!!!


----------



## Harris Channing

went back six pages and started over!  Caught up!  WHEW!

Thanks for any tag backs.

Hugs,
Harris.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Still caught up this morning!


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Today
Taming Fire
Let the world slip
Black earth end of the innocence



For those who want to T T and copy my tag words for Get In Get Out and Get Away - Memoirs of a National Serviceman are (or tick at will - all appreciated!)

national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, africa history, veterans, peacekeeping, military kindle books, cameroons, biography, military biography, nonfiction, kindle


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Aaron Pogue: new one
Jasmine Giacomo: story collection


----------



## SidneyW

Got 


Harris Channing
Shoshana
HaemishM - some I had not checked 

Will try to do more later today


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hello

because it seems to be important, I would like to ask again to tag and like my book:

"How to be an attractive man"
http://amzn.com/B0056A5CG6

I would be especially grateful if you could add some new tags to my list:

exercise
fitness
health
love
relationships
self-help
self-esteem
attracting women
attraction
attraction formula
how to be a man
style guide

I will start to tag the new books, have at least one hour of free time so I will probably tag quite a few. By the way, what do you mean by posting "I've caught up" ? Does it mean you have tagged all new books?

Thanks!

Adam


----------



## Ricky Sides

Yes, when I post that I'm caught up it means that I have tagged all the new books since my latest post. In the cases where there were no new books submitted between my posts it means that I am current with the thread to that point.

I'm caught up to this point.


----------



## TWErvin2

Checking in and now all caught up again!


----------



## Erica Sloane

All caught up again.

I have something new on Amazon. Thanks in advance for any help on the tags! 

http://www.amazon.com/Mrs-Brocks-Secret-Erotica-ebook/dp/B005706Y3U/


----------



## ShaunaG

Caught up!

Thanks again for all your help! If you haven't, I still need more YA tags (Young Adult; Young Adult Urban Fiction; Young Adult Paranormal Romance; Young Adult Paranormal; Young Adult Fantasy).

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004YTPBX4/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


----------



## DDScott

Happy Hump Day, Y'All!

I'm all caught-up again!

Cheers!!!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Erica Sloane said:


> All caught up again.
> 
> I have something new on Amazon. Thanks in advance for any help on the tags!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Mrs-Brocks-Secret-Erotica-ebook/dp/B005706Y3U/


Tagged. Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new ones.


----------



## Gabriel Beyers

Caught up . . . for now.


----------



## davidhburton

I could use with some tagging luv on Broken. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0055IMQ5O

Thanks!!
David


----------



## Ricky Sides

davidhburton said:


> I could use with some tagging luv on Broken.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0055IMQ5O
> 
> Thanks!!
> David


Tagged. Congratulations on the new release.  You're going to leave it with three tags?


----------



## davidhburton

I really couldn't come up with other tags that I thought were relevant. 

I'll think about it a bit and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Mike Dennis

Liked and tagged:

Erica Sloane (Mrs Brock's Secret, And Holly Makes Three--all others liked and tagged)
David H Burton (Broken)

That catches me up today.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your new one David.


----------



## Ruth Harris

liked & tagged--

EricaS
DavidB

Congratulations on the new ones & thanks for the tags back
All caught up.


----------



## 13500

All caught up for today.

Thanks for the paperback tags, everyone.
http://www.amazon.com/Whisper-Scream-Bibliophiles-Book-One/dp/145659365X/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_1


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Karen, got yours tagged.


----------



## HaemishM

I'm all caught up to this post.


----------



## Paul Hardy

I started trying all this in the UK tagging page - but UK tags haven't worked for me for ages  
The US tag list looked so massive, it put me off for a while - but when I read of the T T trick, I decided: what the hell, I didn't need to do anything else this evening...  

If anyone wants to tag The Last Man on Earth Club (click on the book shaped thing in the signature to find it), please use the following tags when you hit TT. Just cut and paste the list into the box that Amazon provides. Thanks!

post-apocalyptic, genocide, nuclear war, parallel worlds, group therapy, zombies, science fiction, multiverse, ptsd, end of the world, scifi

Many, most or all of the works of the following fine people have been tagged:
JR Tomlin, Margaret Lake, Alan Ryker, Ruth Harris, Birth of a Unicorn and Other Stories (Various Authors), Amy D Shojai, Ricky Sides, Jason Kristopher, H. Jonas Rhynedall, D D Scott, Alan E Parkinson, Tonya Kappes, Laura Lond, D A Boulter, Marcin Wrona, Andrew Ashling, Mackenzie Morgan, Daniel Arenson, Mike Dennis, Grace Elliot, Shauna Granger, Coral Russell, Edward O’Dell, Annie Bellet, Harper Alibeck, Gabriel Beyers, Donna Fasano, Tess St. John, Patty Jansen, Sebastian P Breit, Adam Kisiel, Lexy Harper, Karen Wojcik Berner, Leonard D Hilley, Nick Spalding, M G Scarsbrook, Sidney Williams, David N Alderman, Harry Shannon, Stuart Millard, Gary Ballard, William Meikle, Aaron Pogue, Dawn Judd, Terry W Ervin, Jasmine Giacomo, Harris Channing, Sibel Hodge, Erica Sloane & David H Burton

...phew!


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Paul, got your book tagged, looks interesting! Oh...and only go back 5-6 pages (not the whole thread, yikes!). Most of the active taggers will be found in those most recent pages, and then you can keep up to date as new ones come along.

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## Paul Hardy

Amyshojai said:


> Hi Paul, got your book tagged, looks interesting! Oh...and only go back 5-6 pages (not the whole thread, yikes!). Most of the active taggers will be found in those most recent pages, and then you can keep up to date as new ones come along.


Believe it or not, that list of people I put up there represents the last six pages. It's a busy thread, huh?

(Well, it was six pages when I started. The thread got onto another page while I was tagging, so it ended up being seven. Oh well, never mind...)

Thanks!


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Harry - War/Horror
Gary - if[tribe], The bridge Chronicles Trilogy
Patty - Raven's Call
Shoshana - donwvoted requested tags
Aaron - Taming Fire
Erica - Mrs. Brock's Secret
David - Broken
Paul - The Last Man on Earth Club

Thanks for the tags back. Have a nice evening.


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up for the day. Thanks for the tags, everyone. My books are in my sig.


----------



## Guest

Caught up! Good luck everybody!


----------



## JaymeMorse

I tagged/liked everyone that posted in the last 6 pages  

Thank you ahead of time for anyone who tags back!: 

paranormal love story, vampire, young adult, paranormal romance, young adult mystery, murder mystery, young adult fantasy


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi folks!

Tagged this evening:

Paul R. Hardy, welcome to the thread!

Jayme Morse, welcome to the thread!

Erica Sloane, new one, Congratulations!

David H. Burton  (new one?)


----------



## Amyshojai

Jayme, got your book, welcome to tagging! All caught up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers and congrats on the new releases. Good luck to everyone.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author

And here's the new paperback.

A Walk In the Woods

romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, single author collection, short story collection, indie author, margaret lake

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## nownewstrue

OK, pages 648 and 649 - you have been tagged! 

My books are listed below. Should be, I think I figured out how to do that and THANK YOU! for all the tags. Truly appreciate your time!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

nownewstrue said:


> OK, pages 648 and 649 - you have been tagged!
> 
> My books are listed below. Should be, I think I figured out how to do that and THANK YOU! for all the tags. Truly appreciate your time!


Coral, if you put a space or two between the url's for your book covers instead of a hard return, they will show side by side.


----------



## Miriam Minger

I'm catching up on tags! Here's a link for my new thriller Ripped Apart. Thanks in advance for the tags!!



Miriam Minger


----------



## Tess St John

Okay, peeps...all caught up.

Thanks for any tags back!


----------



## Ricky Sides

I'm caught up to this point. Welcome new thread members. I tagged your books.

Amy,

Here is a link to a thread that discusses Amazon's policy on tagging. According to Todd, he has been in contact with Amazon regarding the matter. I'm going to have to digest all of this myself.

http://tagmybookonamazon.wordpress.com/2011/06/23/end-of-tag-my-book-on-amazon/

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Rhynedahll

Miriam Minger said:


> I'm catching up on tags! Here's a link for my new thriller Ripped Apart. Thanks in advance for the tags!!
> 
> Miriam Minger


Done.


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hello everybody,

today I will start from 15 pages back (the whole thread looks a little bit too big).

Will be very glad for all tags to my book.

Cheers!

Adam


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Tagged tonight

Mrs Brock Secret
Broken
Last Man on Earth Club (like the title and TT is much easier) -UK Tags back up and running again
Kiss of Death (vampire books must be pretty popular on Amazon)
Ripped apart

US Link here (sig pic is UK Amazon) -Get In Get Out and Get Away - Memoirs of a National Serviceman

For those who want to T T and copy my tag words for Get In Get Out and Get Away - Memoirs of a National Serviceman are (or tick at will - all appreciated!)

national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, africa history, veterans, peacekeeping, military kindle books, cameroons, biography, military biography, nonfiction, kindle


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

davidhburton: new one
Paul Hardy 
JaymeMorse
Miriam Minger: new one


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your new one Miriam, and all caught up!


----------



## ShaunaG

Clicking away this morning, lots of new ones in the last couple of pages.

I know I keep asking, but if I could get more clicks on my Young Adult tags I'd really appreciate it! I'm including the link that'll show you all my tags becuase the young adult tags get cut off if you just go to the book page. I'm getting more tags on the ones that show but no new tags on the young adult and that's my main target audience, so any help would be awesome.

Please click here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004YTPBX4/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa Not on my link in the sig.


----------



## DDScott

All caught-up!

Welcome to all the newbies and thanks tons for all the tags for my books!

Y'All rock!!!


----------



## MH Sargent

Okay, caught up with the tags, guys. Hope you'll do the same for me.


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author

Wow, lots of new books in the last three pages. At least for me. 

Caught up for:

Annie Bellet (up and down voting)
Harris Channing
Erica Sloane
David H. Burton (couldn't find any tags on Simian's Lair though)
Paul R. Hardy
Mike Attebery
Jayme Morse
Miriam Minger
Shauna Granger's YA tags

I've got a new one that needs some tagging love. Just added tags to it this morning. _The Whirligig of Time_, my dark sci fi short story collection. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00577NJTU

If you haven't tagged my other collections or novels, they can always use more too.  Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new books--congrats!


----------



## HaemishM

Caught up again this morning.

The paperback version of my new book is out. Would you guys mind tagging it as well?

http://www.amazon.com/tribe-Bridge-Chronicles-Book/dp/1463603142

Thanks!


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged it. Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Mike Dennis

Liked and tagged:

Paul R Hardy
Jayme Morse
Miriam Minger (all--Kindle and print)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author, margaret lake

And here's the new paperback.

A Walk In the Woods

romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, single author collection, short story collection, indie author, margaret lake

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity

thanks for the tags back.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ShaunaG said:


> Clicking away this morning, lots of new ones in the last couple of pages.
> 
> I know I keep asking, but if I could get more clicks on my Young Adult tags I'd really appreciate it! I'm including the link that'll show you all my tags becuase the young adult tags get cut off if you just go to the book page. I'm getting more tags on the ones that show but no new tags on the young adult and that's my main target audience, so any help would be awesome.
> 
> Please click here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004YTPBX4/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa Not on my link in the sig.


Shauna, may I suggest you post a list of your preferred tags so all the newcomers can just copy and paste them into the TT box. That way you'll be sure to get the young adult tags you want. Please post them in a line with commas in between.


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged & liked--

PaulHardy
JaymeMorse
MiriamMinger
MHSargent
JasmineG
HaemishM

Congratulations on the new books, welcome to the new taggers & thanks for the tags back. Very much appreciated.
All caught up.


----------



## Paul Hardy

Added to the general tagfest:

Mike Attebury
Jayme Morse
Miriam Minger
M H Sargent
Jasmine Giacomo - The Whirligig of Time
Gary Ballard - the paperback version of if [tribe] =:

Alan - thanks for the heads up on the UK tags! Hopefully they'll stick around for a while...


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up for the day.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi folks!

Tagged this evening:

M. H. Sargent, 3 that were new to me

Gary Ballard x1

Thanks to all that tagged mine!


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up for the nonce...will check in later!


----------



## Tonya

All caught up and appreciate the tag backs, please 
Adam Kisiel
Erica Sloane~mrs. brock
ShaunaG
Gabriel Beyers
Karen Wojcik Berner
Paul Hardy
David N. Alderman
JaymeMorse
Coral Russell
Miriam Minger
Jasmine Giacomo, `Whirligig
HaemishM~Bridge Chron.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Congrats on all the new releases! Friday tags:

Erica Sloane
Haemish M
Paul Hardy
Jayme Morse
Miriam Minger
MH Sargeant
Jasmine Giacomo
Gary Ballard

-----------------------

Mine for the newbies:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Allie Beck

So I'm working my way backwards and have a looooong way to go 

My book is in my sig line and I'd love some reciprocal tag love. Thanks!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me today:

HaemishM: paperback

Allie Beck: there were no tags that I could see. I added 'erotica' and 'erotic comedy'. Please add some more. For inspiration look at similar books maybe.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Jayme - Kiss of Death
Miriam - Ripped Apart
M H Sargent - Toward Night's End, The Yemen Connection, Operation Spider Web, The Shot to Die For, Seven Days from Sunday
Jasmine - The Whirligig of Time
Gary - if[tribe] paperback
Allie - How Dirty Are You

Thanks for all the tags back. Links are in my sig.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Mike Dennis

Like and tagged:

Allie Beck
Gary A Ballard (Bridge Chronicles--paperback--all others liked & tagged)

That catches me up for today.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got Allie Beck's book--toothbrush, serious? LOL! 

And all caught up!


----------



## ShaunaG

Gertie, thanks for the suggestion - I think I did that in an earlier post, but I should probly just keep it up.

Allie you've only got four tags - you can put 15 up as the author - the more tags the better!

Thanks to those who've helped with my tags and to those who added to my YA tags! I'm all caught up!

Heres my link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004YTPBX4

Please feel free to c/p these tags: Young Adult, Young Adult Urban Fiction, Young Adult Paranormal Romance, Young Adult Paranormal, Young Adult Fantasy, mystery, paranormal romance, supernatural, supernatural romance, urban fantasy, magical realism, romantic suspense, strong supernatural heroine, action, suspense


----------



## DDScott

Got 'em all caught-up!

TGIF, Y'All!!!

Congrats on all the superfab new releases...and thanks tons for all the tag-back luuuvvv!!!


----------



## David N. Alderman

Caught up to this point. Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hello,

I have also caught up all books to this point. I would be very glad for tagging and liking, especially if somebody could come up with some new tags to my book.
Thanks and take care!

Adam


----------



## Gabriel Beyers

Caught up to here.  Tag, you're it!


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged & liked--

AllieBeck

Welcome & thanks for the tags back.
All caught up. TGIF.


----------



## kahuna

How can amazon dissuade us from our vampirism? That pulsing blue vein is just too tempting.
bryan dennis
Tiphanie Thomas
Flash Rex
Mike McIntyre
Gabriel Beyers
mike lewis
R. Reed
Sandra Miller
Jason Kristopher
Belinda Buchanan
bnapier
Alessandra Kelley
Library4Science
Jack Blaine
gyreates
sagambino
Doug Lance
Tonya
Rye-n
DDScott
Harper Alibeck
journeymama
Katherien Owen
nownewstrue
SCiofalo
Shoshana
ShaunaG
SPBreit
Adam Kisiel
Leondard DHilleyII
Millard
Aaron Pogue
Jayme Morse
Allie Beck

I went to the amazon page and tagged your tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me: romance, spirituality, health

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Lee Argus

. Just tagged c. Doyle and going through the list. =) "zombies" for my tag. I'd appreciate the favor and will return it.


----------



## Amyshojai

Leeargus, got your book tagged, welcome to the list! 

Folks that's it for me for tonight, gotta rest my back. *see* ya tomorrow!


----------



## joyce9

Hello,
I am new here.
I will be happy if you can tag my printed book that I am planning to have as a kindle version soon. This is the link: http://www.amazon.com/Causes-Principles-Arabic-Joyce-Akesson/dp/9197895431/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&qid=1308957839&sr=8-17
Thanks a lot. I shall tag your books too.

Regards
Joyce.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Joyce, got ya tagged...glad I caught this before I shut down. Looks like a fascinating book!


----------



## joyce9

Thanks a lot! Your books look great too. 
I am tagging them and other books here too.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good evening all!

Tagged:

Allie Beck
Joyce Akesson


Thanks to all that tagged mine!


----------



## Guest

Caught up. Have a great weekend everybody. Please check out and tag my books if you have a minute!


----------



## JaymeMorse

Thank you everyone!
I'm caught up.

Feel free to copy/paste for Kiss of Death: paranormal romance, murder mystery, vampire, young adult fantasy, young adult mystery, paranormal love story, young adult, mystery, young adult paranormal romance, teen romance, vampire fiction, teen vampire, teen fantasy, paranormal mystery, mystery romance


----------



## SJCress

Whew, three pages to catch up on but I got 'em all  That's what I get for being gone a couple days, I guess...


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Welcome new authors.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up...Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nothing new for me right now.


----------



## joyce9

Thanks all of you for the tags!
http://www.amazon.com/Causes-Principles-Arabic-Joyce-Akesson/dp/9197895431/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&qid=1308957839&sr=8-17

I am tagging your books too.

Regards
Joyce.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author

And here's the new paperback.

A Walk In the Woods

romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, single author collection, short story collection, indie author, margaret lake

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## kahuna

Joyce 9

I went to the amazon page and tagged your tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me: romance, spirituality, health

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Mike Dennis

Liked and tagged:

Lee Argus
Joyce Akesson

Lee & Joyce--please tag the Kindle and print versions of my 3 books in my sig. Thanks.


----------



## JRTomlin

Caught up. Welcome to the new people! Thanks for the tags.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

leeargus
joyce9 

Caught up for now.


----------



## Ruth Harris

liked & tagged--

LeeArgus
Joyce9


Welcome to the new taggers & thanks for the tags back.
All caught up.


----------



## MoonlitDreams

My book, Birthrights, could use the following tags if anyone has the time to pop them in:
paranormal, Fantasy, Urban Fantasy, (paranormal/fantasy)mystery, magic, witches, vampires, werewolves


Thanks and I have already begun to go through this list and start tagging others too!    Great idea.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got Birthrights tagged, welcome to the thread!


----------



## Allie Beck

Andrew Ashling said:


> New for me today:
> 
> HaemishM: paperback
> 
> Allie Beck: there were no tags that I could see. I added 'erotica' and 'erotic comedy'. Please add some more. For inspiration look at similar books maybe.


That's *really* weird, because I have 9 of them showing when I look at it -- but I only see 4 that people are tagging. THANK YOU for adding tags so others can tag -- how odd. I will try to figure this out!

Meanwhile, I'm still plugging along backwards through this thread. Thanks to all who tag me and I'm working to tag you back!


----------



## Adam Kisiel

I have caught up. Will be very glad for tags.

Cheers 

Adam


----------



## ShaunaG

All caught up

Heres my link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004YTPBX4

Please feel free to c/p these tags: Young Adult, Young Adult Urban Fiction, Young Adult Paranormal Romance, Young Adult Paranormal, Young Adult Fantasy, mystery, paranormal romance, supernatural, supernatural romance, urban fantasy, magical realism, romantic suspense, strong supernatural heroine, action, suspense


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up including additional tags for Allie.


----------



## joyce9

I've tagged several and will continue.
Thanks for the tags!

ttp://www.amazon.com/Causes-Principles-Arabic-Joyce-Akesson/dp/9197895431/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&qid=1308957839&sr=8-17


----------



## Grace Elliot

Phew! All caught up. That'll teach me to stay away for a few days. 

Return tags much appreciated.

Thanks. G x


----------



## Gertie Kindle

joyce9 said:


> I've tagged several and will continue.
> Thanks for the tags!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Causes-Principles-Arabic-Joyce-Akesson/dp/9197895431/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&qid=1308957839&sr=8-17


Your link is missing the "h" in front. Here's the corrected link.

http://www.amazon.com/Causes-Principles-Arabic-Joyce-Akesson/dp/9197895431/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&qid=1308957839&sr=8-17

You can use the linkmaker at the top of the page to insert a text link or an image link and you can use the same link in your sig.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread Allie.   I tagged your book.


----------



## DDScott

Count me in as caught-up!

Cheers to a superfab Saturday night!!!

Happy Reading...

And thanks tons for all the tag-backs!  Y'All rock!!!


----------



## Paul Hardy

A few more tags for these happy people:

Allie Beck, James N Powell, Lee Argus, Joyce Akesson & Christine Butler

May your audience be with you...


----------



## David N. Alderman

Caught up for the weekend. See you all on Monday!


----------



## kahuna

Paul Hardy. Thanks!

I went to the amazon page and tagged your tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me: romance, spirituality, health

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi folks!

For this evenings tagathon:

Lee Argus (sorry for missing it before!)

Christine Butler


----------



## Tonya

Allie Beck said:


> So I'm working my way backwards and have a looooong way to go
> 
> My book is in my sig line and I'd love some reciprocal tag love. Thanks!


Gotcha'!


----------



## Tonya

MoonlitDreams said:


> My book, Birthrights, could use the following tags if anyone has the time to pop them in:
> paranormal, Fantasy, Urban Fantasy, (paranormal/fantasy)mystery, magic, witches, vampires, werewolves
> 
> Thanks and I have already begun to go through this list and start tagging others too!  Great idea.


Gotcha'!


----------



## Tonya

Have a wonderful Saturday and Sunday! All caught up


----------



## kempton.mooney

I'm going to work my way back, which is a little daunting, but I will do the best I can! 

Like those before me, my book is in my signature line and I'd appreciate any reciprocal tagging. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## kahuna

Kempton.Mooney

I went to the amazon page and tagged your tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me: romance, spirituality, health

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## TLH

Got a new book, The Perfect Plan.

I'll go back about 6 pages and start tagging away.


----------



## Ann Chambers

Whew! Just tagged the last few pages. Would appreciate tags back for my new book. Thanks!   
People I tagged include: Karen Besner, Amyshojai, Haemish, Paul Hardy, Mackenzie Morgan, Dalvid Alderman, Attebery, Jayme Morse, Rhynedahll, Margaret Lake, oral Russell, Miriam Minger, Tess St. John,  Ricky Sides, Adam Kisiel, Alan Parkinson, Andrew Ashling, ShaunaG, DDScott, MH Sargent, Jasmine Giacomo, Mike Dennis, Ruth Harris, Doomed Muse, Tonya,  MG Scarsbrook, Allie Beck, Lexy Harper, Gabriel Beyers, Kahuna, leeargus, joyce9, SCiofalo, JR Tomlin, MoonlitDreams, Harper Alibeck, Grace Elliott, Kempton.mooney, TLH.


----------



## TLH

Okay, got everyone from 646 on.


----------



## kahuna

Ann Chambers,

I went to the amazon page and tagged your tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me: romance, spirituality, health

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## 25803

I hadn't done tagging before, but when the tags disappeared for awhile, I realized how important they are.  I'm very glad to have found this thread!

I just went back and tagged from 646 on, including everyone's books in their signatures.  Got to learn how to vote down a tag (see, this is instructional!).

I would =very much= appreciate tags on the books in my signature, please, especially my new book, Stuck On You.

Many thanks!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi everyone,

I'm caught up to this point.

Joyce, I tagged all of yours that I could find.

Kathy, your new release paperback version had no tags, but I tagged everything that did have tags.

Here's a link to a page with all my books:

http://www.amazon.com/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Ricky%20Sides

I know that's a lot of tagging, so just do what you want. My newest releases could use the tags most.

http://www.amazon.com/Coping-With-Breast-Cancer-ebook/dp/B0052YOLTK/ref=sr_1_11?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1309087547&sr=1-11

http://www.amazon.com/Peacekeepers-Book-New-Apocalypse-ebook/dp/B0056QJJ14/ref=sr_1_8?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1309087547&sr=1-8

Thank you all for the tags.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged everyone since my last post. Thanks for the tags back.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

KathyCarmichael said:


> I hadn't done tagging before, but when the tags disappeared for awhile, I realized how important they are. I'm very glad to have found this thread!
> 
> I just went back and tagged from 646 on, including everyone's books in their signatures. Got to learn how to vote down a tag (see, this is instructional!).
> 
> I would =very much= appreciate tags on the books in my signature, please, especially my new book, Stuck On You.
> 
> Many thanks!


To downvote, click on Agree With These Tags. You'll see a tiny check box on the right side of each tag. Hover over that box and when the box pops up, click on no.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

MoonlitDreams
TLH: new one
Ann Chambers 
KathyCarmichael


----------



## aaronpolson

I've been out for a while--a lightning strike at the neighbors' murdered our PC.  I'm off to play catch up.

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## Tonya

TLH said:


> Got a new book, The Perfect Plan.
> 
> I'll go back about 6 pages and start tagging away.


Gotcah!!


----------



## Tonya

Ann Chambers said:


> Whew! Just tagged the last few pages. Would appreciate tags back for my new book. Thanks!
> People I tagged include: Karen Besner, Amyshojai, Haemish, Paul Hardy, Mackenzie Morgan, Dalvid Alderman, Attebery, Jayme Morse, Rhynedahll, Margaret Lake, oral Russell, Miriam Minger, Tess St. John, Ricky Sides, Adam Kisiel, Alan Parkinson, Andrew Ashling, ShaunaG, DDScott, MH Sargent, Jasmine Giacomo, Mike Dennis, Ruth Harris, Doomed Muse, Tonya, MG Scarsbrook, Allie Beck, Lexy Harper, Gabriel Beyers, Kahuna, leeargus, joyce9, SCiofalo, JR Tomlin, MoonlitDreams, Harper Alibeck, Grace Elliott, Kempton.mooney, TLH.


Gotcha, Ann!


----------



## Tonya

KathyCarmichael said:


> I hadn't done tagging before, but when the tags disappeared for awhile, I realized how important they are. I'm very glad to have found this thread!
> 
> I just went back and tagged from 646 on, including everyone's books in their signatures. Got to learn how to vote down a tag (see, this is instructional!).
> 
> I would =very much= appreciate tags on the books in my signature, please, especially my new book, Stuck On You.
> 
> Many thanks!


Gotcha, Kathy! Happy tagging!


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Lee - Chance Escape
Joyce - Causes and Principles in Arabic
Christine - Birthrights
Kempton - The Committee
Ty - The Perfect Plan
Ann - Carver's Tomatoes
Kathy - Stuck on You, Kissing Kelli, Angel Be Good

Thanks for the tags back. Have a nice day.


----------



## 25803

Ricky Sides said:


> Kathy, your new release paperback version had no tags, but I tagged everything that did have tags.


Thanks for the heads up on this, Ricky! I quickly put some tags on it. I tagged the books in your signature last night, but missed one of your new ones, so tagged it today 

Thanks, Margaret, for the instructions 

Am tagging today's new ones. Thanks, all, for the tag backs!


----------



## joyce9

Thanks Isaac for correcting the last link to my book.  I am still trying to figure out how to add an image link.

Thanks all for tagging my book: http://www.amazon.com/Causes-Principles-Arabic-Joyce-Akesson/dp/9197895431/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&qid=1308957839&sr=8-17

I have tagged several here and will continue doing so.


----------



## Amyshojai

Several new ones--got 'em all tagged, and welcome to the thread! Thanks to all who've reciprocated, muchly appreciated.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good morning folks!

I hope everyone is having a great Sunday!

Welcome all the new folks and congratulations on all the new books!

To catch up this morning:

Kempton Mooney
Ty Hutchison, new one
Ann Chambers
Kathy Carmichael x3


----------



## Gertie Kindle

joyce9 said:


> Thanks Isaac for correcting the last link to my book.  I am still trying to figure out how to add an image link.
> 
> Thanks all for tagging my book: http://www.amazon.com/Causes-Principles-Arabic-Joyce-Akesson/dp/9197895431/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&qid=1308957839&sr=8-17
> 
> I have tagged several here and will continue doing so.


Joyce, there's a linkmaker at the very top of the page. Be sure to select "kindle book" where it says *all*. Type in your title and when it comes up, click on* make a link*. To the right side, you'll see urls for either a *text link* or* image link*. Click *select *for the one you want, copy and paste into your post or your siggy.


----------



## kahuna

Kathy Karmaichel,

Got you all tagged up.

I went to the amazon page and tagged your tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

My tags are: romance, spirituality, health

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Ann Chambers

Everybody, thanks for tagging my new book! I sure hope it helps in the search engines. It still needs more, I think. I've got about 13 clicks per tag. Amazing that some of your books have 250 or 400! Wow!
Kahuna - got the 3 tags you especially wanted added.
KathyCarmichael - tagged you.
Thanks everyone for tags!


----------



## ccjames

Can I get on this tag exchange love as well?
My tags are supernatural, demon hunters, horror, adventure 

Much appreciated and I'll start paying it forward reciprocating right now. I need all the help I can get. 

CC James


----------



## Mike Dennis

Liked and tagged:

Christine Butler
Allie Beck (add'l tags)
Kempton Mooney
Ann Chambers

That catches me up for today.

Still waiting for tags from _Harry Shannon_, for whom I tagged all 23 of his Kindle books plus all paperbacks and hardcovers where applicable, and _William Meikle_, for whom I tagged all 29 of his books). Come on, guys. Pitch in. Here are my books listed below. I'll be looking for tags from each of you on all six.

SETUP ON FRONT STREET Paperback
SETUP ON FRONT STREET Kindle
BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL / Three Stories From The Dark Side Paperback
BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL: Three Stories From The Dark Side Kindle
THE TAKE Paperback
THE TAKE Kindle


----------



## TLH

Caught up.


----------



## 25803

I'm caught up, too 

Mike, how can you tell who tagged?


----------



## Amyshojai

Yes, Mike...didn't know we were being graded.


----------



## Mike Dennis

Kathy--
Go to your tags on _Stuck On You_. Click on a tag that's likely to have the fewest books associated with it. For example "paranormal romance" would not be a good choice here, since there are probably thousands of books with that tag. Try "sliders" instead. A list of books with that tag will come up (the list includes yours). Then look in the upper left above the list and click "contributors". Another list will come up, this time a list of names who have tagged a book with that tag. My name will be in that list, having tagged "2 products", meaning the print and Kindle versions of _Stuck On You_.

I also liked and tagged your other two books (Kindle--and print where applicable).


----------



## Mike Dennis

Yes, Amy. You are being watched. We know who you are and we have ways to make you talk.


----------



## kahuna

CC James

Tagged ya.

My tags are: romance, spirituality, health

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Amyshojai

Mike Dennis said:


> Yes, Amy. You are being watched. We know who you are and we have ways to make you talk.


Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, mroowinginging, ssssssssssssssssst!


----------



## ccjames

Kay, I've gotten through the first 3 pages of this list. About 26 authors. Whew. Gonna have lunch, then I'll be back at it. I'm counting on y'all to reciprocate when you get a chance cuz my little tags are lonesome.


----------



## 25803

Thank you, Mike. It's very cool to know how to do this!

Also, thanks so much for the tags and likes 



Mike Dennis said:


> Kathy--
> Go to your tags on _Stuck On You_. Click on a tag that's likely to have the fewest books associated with it. For example "paranormal romance" would not be a good choice here, since there are probably thousands of books with that tag. Try "sliders" instead. A list of books with that tag will come up (the list includes yours). Then look in the upper left above the list and click "contributors". Another list will come up, this time a list of names who have tagged a book with that tag. My name will be in that list, having tagged "2 products", meaning the print and Kindle versions of _Stuck On You_.


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged & liked--
MoonlitD
KemptonM
TyH
AnnC
KathyC
CCJames

Welcome to the new taggers & thanks for the tags back.
All caught up.


----------



## Guest

Been away for a while, but think I'm caught up now.

Tagged:

Gabriel Beyers
James N. Powell
Lee Argus
Amy Shojai
joyce Akesson
H. Jonas Rhynedahll
Mike Attebery
Margaret Lake
Mike Dennis
J.R. Tomlin
Christine Butler/Jennifer Oliver
Allie Beck
Paul R. Hardy
Tonya Kappes
Kempton Mooney
Ty Hutchinson
Ann Chambers
Kathy Carmichael
Aaron Polson
Mackenzie Morgan
CC James

Thank you so much everybody for the tags, and welcome to all who are new here.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dear Newcomers,

One of the reasons we suggest you only go back six pages is so that you only tag the active people. Some of them that you mentioned aren't here every day but when they come back, they catch up. If you stay active, you'll get tagged.

Tags are built slowly. It's taken me about two years to get all the tags I've got and I've tagged over 3K books. This is the best thread I've found anywhere for getting tags back but even that isn't 100% return. 

Patience. You'll get there.

Gertie


----------



## micki

My new novel Glamour Grans on Safari is now up on Kindle Books. I would love to have this tagged, and of course I will reciprocate. This question has probably been asked 1,000 times but as a newbie, please can you tell me how to tag. Many thanks thy most patient ones


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mickip said:


> My new novel Glamour Grans on Safari is now up on Kindle Books. I would love to have this tagged, and of course I will reciprocate. This question has probably been asked 1,000 times but as a newbie, please can you tell me how to tag. Many thanks thy most patient ones


You need more tags than that. genre, subgenre and descriptive tags. You can do up to 15. Let us know when you add more and we'll check them off.

Here's your how-to.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author

And here's the new paperback.

A Walk In the Woods

romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, single author collection, short story collection, indie author, margaret lake

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## micki

Margaret thanks for the info. I will have a look at this tomorrow and try and tag the back six pages. (it is 22 hours - hence why I will tag tomorrow)


----------



## ccjames

Making good headway. I've tagged too many to list, but all you on the boards today, I made y'all a priority and got to yours. And I've seen my tags and likes go up already, so thank you. 

Question: I'm still below 15 tags. Is it better to use tags that are most popular or ones that aren't as popular? And what about tags of authors or books that are similar to yours? Is that beneficial?


----------



## Amyshojai

A mix of "most popular" and those that are unique to your book probably works best for tags. Often it's no-brainer stuff--what would Joe Schmoe down the street type into the amazon search to find a book like yours? 

The more general (mystery) the more results he'll get. But add in a few specifics (mysteries + dogs) and you get fewer books and higher chances of eyeballs on the book. So you DO want some of the same general tags as others in your genre, but with others unique to your own title.

Incidentally, I'm like most others in the thread in that I will not agree with your "Famous-Author-Name" tag unless you are, indeed, that famous author.


----------



## kahuna

Mickip,

Tagged you!

My tags are: romance, spirituality, health

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hello,

I have tagged all the new books. I would be wery glad for all the new tags, likes an reviews for mine:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0056A5CG6

Is there anybody that could review my book and give it 5 stars?

Thank you so much.

Adam


----------



## SJCress

Okies, caught up the last four pages...even double checked all the ones I wasn't sure of


----------



## jewishwriter

Have been tagging a few books.

Would appreciate a reciprocal tag or two: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YKSXUQ
. They are: fathers, fathers&daughters, Riga, Lativa, Jewish heritage, to name a few.

Thanks much

Greta


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged up to here. Thanks for all the tags back.


----------



## JRTomlin

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers and thanks for the tags.

I have a new one I'd appreciate tags on.



Preferred tags are: adventure, epic, fantasy, heroine, magic, medieval, rune, sword, sword and sorcery, CR Daems, JR Tomlin

Would you vote down where I stupidly misspelled heroine? I can't blame that on anyone else. I did it myself. *head shake*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JRTomlin said:


> All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers and thanks for the tags.
> 
> I have a new one I'd appreciate tags on.
> 
> 
> 
> Preferred tags are: adventure, epic, fantasy, heroine, magic, medieval, rune, sword, sword and sorcery, CR Daems, JR Tomlin
> 
> Would you vote down where I stupidly misspelled heroine? I can't blame that on anyone else. I did it myself. *head shake*


A new one already? I tagged but didn't see any misspelled heroine tag.


----------



## joyce9

Thanks Isaac! 
I saw the link-maker. The book is however a paper version. 
Thanks all for tagging my book! I have tagged several here.

http://www.amazon.com/Causes-Principles-Arabic-Joyce-Akesson/dp/9197895431/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1309131495&sr=8-15


----------



## kahuna

Jewish Daughter,

Tagged you!

My tags are: romance, spirituality, health

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Best of fortunes with your title.

Many Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread new authors. I tagged your books.   I also tagged the new release by JR. Congratulations.


----------



## 25803

I'm caught up to here.  Thanks again to everyone for the tags and likes!


----------



## MoonlitDreams

Caught up with those listed on the first three pages and the last six of this list.  Also, if you had books with direct Amazon links in your signature, I did every book there, not just the ones listed!  Whew... will keep working my way forward and back.


----------



## Gabriel Beyers

Got everyone on this page.


----------



## Erica Sloane

Tagged:

Gabriel Beyers
MoonlitDreams
KathyCarmichael (Stuck On You)
Ricky Sides (Birth of the Peacekeepers)
joyce9
JRTomlin (new one)
jewishdaughter
SCiofalo
Adam Kisiel
kahuna
Amyshojai
ccjames (Kitten Care)
ccjames

I tagged what I had time for, but I'll be back as usual.

If anyone would help out with my newest publication, I'd really appreciate it.

http://www.amazon.com/Mrs-Brocks-Secret-Erotica-ebook/dp/B005706Y3U/

Thanks!


----------



## micki

jewishdaughter said:


> Have been tagging a few books.
> 
> Would appreciate a reciprocal tag or two: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YKSXUQ
> . They are: fathers, fathers&daughters, Riga, Lativa, Jewish heritage, to name a few.
> 
> Thanks much
> 
> Greta


Phew I think I am getting the hang of this, I have tagged you and 'like' as well. Now let me try and go back to the six pages and tag. When I am done, will others tag me, not just yet cos I have to add more tags - getting someone else to add for me cos I don't know how


----------



## micki

Aaron Pogue said:


> I've been away for a while. Going back a few pages, it's exciting to see all the new authors in the list (and some very cool covers).
> 
> Here's my new one.
> 
> Just confirm the tags that are already there. Thanks!


You have 16 tags would only let me tag 15 so left off JK Rowlings. Hope that OK


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good morning all!

Caught up this morning with:

CC James
Micki Street
Greta Beigel
J. R. Tomlin, new one

Thanks to all those that tagged mine!


----------



## micki

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Shauna, may I suggest you post a list of your preferred tags so all the newcomers can just copy and paste them into the TT box. That way you'll be sure to get the young adult tags you want. Please post them in a line with commas in between.


Shauna I battled to Tag your book. The tags I ticked and then did the TT to save left it blank. I did type in young adult, which I think it accepted.


----------



## DonnaFaz

ccjames said:


> Kay, I've gotten through the first 3 pages of this list. About 26 authors. Whew. Gonna have lunch, then I'll be back at it. I'm counting on y'all to reciprocate when you get a chance cuz my little tags are lonesome.


CC, just go back 5 or 6 pages, then move forward from there.

Hi, everyone. Once again, I got behind by 8 pages, but I'm all caught up now. Please tag me back! Thanks.

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz

MoonlitDreams said:


> Caught up with those listed on the first three pages and the last six of this list. Also, if you had books with direct Amazon links in your signature, I did every book there, not just the ones listed! Whew... will keep working my way forward and back.


Just work your way forward from here!

~Donna~


----------



## Andrew Ashling

new for me:

ccjames
mickip: only two tags?
JRTomlin: new one


----------



## micki

Hi everyone - well I certainly have learned how to tag. I have tagged the last 8 pages. I shall dream of tagging tonight. But now I know how to do it, shall make sure it is a daily habit.

Please can you tag my book Glamour Grans on Safari

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005719UXU/ref=tag_dpp_ytpl_edpp_rt?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text#tags

Oh some books I clicked on I went into Kindle Index and not onto Amazon. Is there is reason for this?

Thanks in advance for tagging me.


----------



## micki

mickip said:


> Shauna I battled to Tag your book. The tags I ticked and then did the TT to save left it blank. I did type in young adult, which I think it accepted.


*Shauna, I did manage to do all your tags on a later page.*


----------



## Anne Maven

mickip said:


> Hi everyone - well I certainly have learned how to tag. I have tagged the last 8 pages. I shall dream of tagging tonight. But now I know how to do it, shall make sure it is a daily habit.
> 
> Please can you tag my book Glamour Grans on Safari
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005719UXU/ref=tag_dpp_ytpl_edpp_rt?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text#tags
> 
> Hi mickip,
> 
> Had to have someone tag it - comedic/fast paced. Don't know if it shows up??


----------



## micki

Anne Maven said:


> mickip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone - well I certainly have learned how to tag. I have tagged the last 8 pages. I shall dream of tagging tonight. But now I know how to do it, shall make sure it is a daily habit.
> 
> Please can you tag my book Glamour Grans on Safari
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005719UXU/ref=tag_dpp_ytpl_edpp_rt?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text#tags
> 
> Hi mickip,
> 
> Had to have someone tag it - comedic/fast paced. Don't know if it shows up??
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a mill Anne it has come up. Micki
Click to expand...


----------



## DonnaFaz

Micki, the four tags are showing. Since your protagonists are female, would a 'womens fiction' tag fit? How about 'hen lit' and/or 'romance'? I won't use those tags unless you say okay. How about 'contemporary fiction'? Just trying to think of other tags that might fit.

~Donna~


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hello,

I started to have a habit of tagging and I am caught up. I will be very grateful for tags:

http://www.amazon.com/attractive-simple-things-should-ebook/dp/B0056A5CG6

Especially if somebody could add a "Self-esteem" tag.

Cheers

Adam


----------



## 13500

Good morning, 

I am caught up with everyone from my last visit, several pages ago. Greetings to all the new people.

Please tag me back. The link is in the signature. I am focusing on my new paperback tags.

Thanks much,
Karen


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged* (Kindle + print where possible):

Erica Sloan (new one)
davidhburton (new one-no tags for print version listed)
Paul Hardy
JaymeMorse
Miriam Minger (new one)
MH Sargent
leeargus
joyce9 (print only available)
Allie Beck
kempton.mooney
TLH (new one)
Ann Chambers
KathyCarmichael (got large print edition too)
ccjames
mickip
JRTomlin (new one)
MoonlitDreams

All caught up 

If you haven't had the chance, please tag Flank Hawk  (Kindle + print).
See signature below for links.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged today:

Alie Beck
Joyce9
JRTomlin
MoonlitDreams
Kempton.Mooney
Ann Chambers
Kathy Carmichael
CCJames
Mickip
JewishDaughter
AnneMaven

-----------------

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Anne Maven

M. G. Scarsbrook said:


> Tagged today:
> 
> Alie Beck
> Joyce9
> JRTomlin
> MoonlitDreams
> Kempton.Mooney
> Ann Chambers
> Kathy Carmichael
> CCJames
> Mickip
> JewishDaughter
> AnneMaven
> 
> -----------------
> 
> Poison In The Blood - eBook
> Poison In The Blood - paperback
> The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
> The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
> The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
> Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
> The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


Thanks so much. Tagging your books now.


----------



## ShaunaG

I go away for a day and fall way behind! All caught up though

All caught up

Heres my link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004YTPBX4

Please feel free to c/p these tags: Young Adult, Young Adult Urban Fiction, Young Adult Paranormal Romance, Young Adult Paranormal, Young Adult Fantasy, mystery, paranormal romance, supernatural, supernatural romance, urban fantasy, magical realism, romantic suspense, strong supernatural heroine, action, suspense


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new titles, congrats to all!


----------



## micki

DonnaFaz said:


> Micki, the four tags are showing. Since your protagonists are female, would a 'womens fiction' tag fit? How about 'hen lit' and/or 'romance'? I won't use those tags unless you say okay. How about 'contemporary fiction'? Just trying to think of other tags that might fit.
> 
> ~Donna~


Donna that really sounds great, I love the hen lit and contemporary fiction. Will you be able to tag that for me?

Thanks a mill for all the help, eally appeciate it.


----------



## Aaron Pogue

Caught up to here.


----------



## Doug Lance

Adam Kisiel
Allie Beck
Amyshojai
Ann Chambers
AnneMaven
CC James
davidhburton 
Erica Sloan 
Gabriel Beyers
Greta Beigel
J. R. Tomlin
JaymeMorse
JewishDaughter
Joyce9
JRTomlin
kahuna
Kathy Carmichael
Kempton.Mooney
leeargus
MH Sargent
Micki Street
Miriam Minger 
MoonlitDreams
Paul Hardy
Ricky Sides
SCiofalo
TLH

Tag you're it!


----------



## DDScott

Ann Chambers said:


> Whew! Just tagged the last few pages. Would appreciate tags back for my new book. Thanks!
> People I tagged include: Karen Besner, Amyshojai, Haemish, Paul Hardy, Mackenzie Morgan, Dalvid Alderman, Attebery, Jayme Morse, Rhynedahll, Margaret Lake, oral Russell, Miriam Minger, Tess St. John, Ricky Sides, Adam Kisiel, Alan Parkinson, Andrew Ashling, ShaunaG, DDScott, MH Sargent, Jasmine Giacomo, Mike Dennis, Ruth Harris, Doomed Muse, Tonya, MG Scarsbrook, Allie Beck, Lexy Harper, Gabriel Beyers, Kahuna, leeargus, joyce9, SCiofalo, JR Tomlin, MoonlitDreams, Harper Alibeck, Grace Elliott, Kempton.mooney, TLH.


Thanks bunches, Ann! Gotchya back...and sooo luuuvvvin' your tomato theme! Book One of my Bootscootin' Series - BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - is all about a tomato-growin', bootscootin' cowboy! I've got tomatoes on my cover too!!! LOL!!! Luuuvvv them hybrid tomatoes!!!


----------



## DDScott

Happy Monday, Y'All!

I'm caught-up!

Cheers to all your new releases...and to all our thread newbies too!!!

Oh, and btw, luuuvvvin' the sounds of your new short story collection, Sibel!

Thanks tons for all the tag-back luuuvvv too!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your new one Sibel, sounds fun!


----------



## 25803

I'm caught up to here  I'm tagging both ebooks and ppbs for everyone who has both. Sibel, your new one sounds really cute!

If you haven't already tagged my books, I'm trying to move some of these higher up the tagging list for Kissing Kelli, so if you could please cut and paste into the TT box I'd truly appreciate it:

4th of July, romantic comedy, sweet romance, humor, texas, contemporary romance, comedy, Kathy Carmichael, 99 cents, bargain books

Kissing Kelli (A Texas Legacy Romantic Comedy #1)
Kissing Kelli ppb
Kissing Kelli large print

On these you can just tag what's there:

Angel Be Good
Stuck On You (A Texas Legacy Romantic Comedy #2)
Stuck On You ppb

Many thanks!!


----------



## micki

OK just tagged Sybil, DDScott and Kathy - all your works.  Good luck


----------



## nicholasmcgirr

Seems something is up with the tagging again....I just looked up my page and saw a "loading circle" and then nothing. With several refreshes, the same thing happened.

Just a head's up. Unless of course, I missed an important piece of news....

Nicholas.


----------



## Mike Dennis

Liked and tagged:

Greta Beigel
Micki Street
Anne Maven
Karen Wojcik Berner (Kindle and print)
Doug Lance

That catches me up for today. Thanks for the tags, everyone.


----------



## Anne Maven

Doug Lance said:


> Adam Kisiel
> Allie Beck
> Amyshojai
> Ann Chambers
> AnneMaven
> CC James
> davidhburton
> Erica Sloan
> Gabriel Beyers
> Greta Beigel
> J. R. Tomlin
> JaymeMorse
> JewishDaughter
> Joyce9
> JRTomlin
> kahuna
> Kathy Carmichael
> Kempton.Mooney
> leeargus
> MH Sargent
> Micki Street
> Miriam Minger
> MoonlitDreams
> Paul Hardy
> Ricky Sides
> SCiofalo
> TLH
> 
> Tag you're it!


Thanks for the tags. Tagged you back!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caught up to here with newcomers, new releases and tags that needed changing. 

Thanks for tags back.

Just to let the newcomers know that most of us will not tag other authors names in your tag list or subjective tags such as Great Read unless we've actually read the book and think it is a great read.


----------



## HaemishM

I'm all caught up for today.


----------



## Ricky Sides

I'm caught up to this point with the new thread members and new releases. Welcome to the thread folks.


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up.

Thanks for the return tags. 

Grace x


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged & liked--

MickiS
JewishDGreta
JRTomlin--no mispelled heroine visible
SibelH
NicolarMcG

Welcome to the new taggers, Yay for the new titles & thanks for the tags back.
All caught up.


----------



## David N. Alderman

Caught up for today. Welcome to the newcomers!


----------



## Paul Hardy

...aaaand these fine people bring me back up to date:

Doug Lance, Anne Maven, Nicholas McGirr, J R Tomlin (the new one - yay! Well done!), Greta Biegel, Micki Street, C C James, Aaron Polson, Kathy Carmichael, Ann Chambers, Ty Hutchinson, Kempton Mooney

Now if you'll excuse me, I'll be over in the UK tagging thread...


----------



## Arlene Webb

I've taged some seriously interesting looking reads so far. I'm a newbe (you'll see by my tag numbers) but you'd think the slot to agree with the tags would work, but I assumed it didnt because the check wasnt there so I did each one separately. Thank you for any help with mine, and I'll be back to continue down the list and catch people who post after me.

Paul Hardy, Ruth Harris, Grace Elliot, Ricky Siles, Gary Ballard, Anne Maver, Mike Denni, Nicholas, Mickip, Kathy Carmidal, Amyshojai, DD Scott, Sibelhodge


----------



## Anne Maven

Mike Dennis said:


> Liked and tagged:
> 
> Greta Beigel
> Micki Street
> Anne Maven
> Karen Wojcik Berner (Kindle and print)
> Doug Lance
> 
> That catches me up for today. Thanks for the tags, everyone.


Thanks so much. Tagged both your books as well.


----------



## Anne Maven

Arlene Webb said:


> I've taged some seriously interesting looking reads so far. I'm a newbe (you'll see by my tag numbers) but you'd think the slot to agree with the tags would work, but I assumed it didnt because the check wasnt there so I did each one separately. Thank you for any help with mine, and I'll be back to continue down the list and catch people who post after me.
> 
> Paul Hardy, Ruth Harris, Grace Elliot, Ricky Siles, Gary Ballard, Anne Maver, Mike Denni, Nicholas, Mickip, Kathy Carmidal, Amyshojai, DD Scott, Sibelhodge


Thanks for the tags! Tagged you back.


----------



## JaymeMorse

I'm all caught up to here. Lots of new releases!  
Thank you everyone for the tags back!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good evening all!

Caught up with:

Sibel Hodge, new one
Kathy Carmichael, paperback
Arlene Webb x2


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caught up again. Appreciate the tags  back.


----------



## Anne Maven

Paul Hardy said:


> ...aaaand these fine people bring me back up to date:
> 
> Doug Lance, Anne Maven, Nicholas McGirr, J R Tomlin (the new one - yay! Well done!), Greta Biegel, Micki Street, C C James, Aaron Polson, Kathy Carmichael, Ann Chambers, Ty Hutchinson, Kempton Mooney
> 
> Now if you'll excuse me, I'll be over in the UK tagging thread...


Thanks so much! Tagged you back.

Thanks everyone for the welcome and the tags. I'll keep tagging authors everyday!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Arlene Webb said:


> I've taged some seriously interesting looking reads so far. I'm a newbe (you'll see by my tag numbers) but you'd think the slot to agree with the tags would work, but I assumed it didnt because the check wasnt there so I did each one separately. Thank you for any help with mine, and I'll be back to continue down the list and catch people who post after me.
> 
> Paul Hardy, Ruth Harris, Grace Elliot, Ricky Siles, Gary Ballard, Anne Maver, Mike Denni, Nicholas, Mickip, Kathy Carmidal, Amyshojai, DD Scott, Sibelhodge


Welcome to the thread. I tagged your books.


----------



## Gabriel Beyers

Caught back up for today.


----------



## 25803

Caught up to here 

Paul, I clicked on your UK link and realized I am able to tag there, so I did yours   Does this mean I should find the UK tag thread?

I very, very much appreciate everyone's tags on my books. Thank you all so much!


----------



## DonnaFaz

Hi, everyone! I'm all caught up.

~Donna~


----------



## Amyshojai

Arlene Webb, got your books tagged, welcome to the thread! All caught up--g'night.


----------



## Ann Chambers

DDScott - thanks for your kind words and love of tomatoes! We are just coming into tomato season here.
Thanks to everyone who has tagged my book, I sure hope it helps with search results.
I think I tagged everyone who posted anything in this thread since my big tag-fest yesterday -- mickip, nicholasmcgirr, AnneMaven, DonnaFaz.


----------



## Ed_ODell

All,

Caught up to this point. Many thanks to everyone in this thread helping out; tags are really growing!


----------



## SJCress

Caught up to here. I don't see as tagging has done anything for my sales but perhaps I need to give it a bit more time...


----------



## Anne Maven

Ann Chambers said:


> DDScott - thanks for your kind words and love of tomatoes! We are just coming into tomato season here.
> Thanks to everyone who has tagged my book, I sure hope it helps with search results.
> I think I tagged everyone who posted anything in this thread since my big tag-fest yesterday -- mickip, nicholasmcgirr, AnneMaven, DonnaFaz.


Thank you  Tagged you as well!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up.



Arlene Webb said:


> I've taged some seriously interesting looking reads so far. I'm a newbe (you'll see by my tag numbers) but you'd think *the slot to agree with the tags would work*, but I assumed it didnt because the check wasnt there so I did each one separately. Thank you for any help with mine, and I'll be back to continue down the list and catch people who post after me.


If you are referring to 'Agree with these tags?' notice that there is a question mark at the end of that link. It is asking if you agree with the tags, *not* saying 'click here to agree with these tags'. Clicking on that will bring up a little box with a check next to the number following the tag. Hovering the mouse over that will allow you to agree OR disagree with a tag. We mainly use that to 'down-vote' malicious or inappropriate tags. Agreeing with the tag is the same as simply clicking the box to the left of the tag.


----------



## 28612

Back with broken resolutions to stay caught up ... went back to p 650 and tagged:

Shauna
DD x5
MH x5
Jasmine x3 (including new)
Gary B x5 (including pb)
Paul H
Anne/Annie x2 previously missed
David A 1 previously missed
Tonya x2
Allie
Adam
Lee A
Joyce
Jayme
Stephanie
J.R. new one to me
Christine
Harper
Ricky New one to me
Kempton
TLH x2
Ann C
Kathy C x3 (had the other 3 already)
CC
Shoshana x2
Micki
Greta
Anne M x2
Karen
Sibel H 1 new one to me
Aaron P
Nicholas
Arlene x2
Ed O'D 1 new to me

Will do my list of links in separate post.


----------



## 28612

WIDOW WOMAN
http://www.amazon.com/Widow-Woman-ebook/dp/B00457VKIK

Any down votes on "contemporary" and "contemporary romance" much appreciated

Preferred tags:
western historical romance, romance, historical romance, fiction, western, relationships, ranch, 1880s, 19th century, wyoming, kindle, cowboy, cowboys, backlist ebooks, kindle authors

~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~

The rest of these are contemporaries (please avoid any "historical" or "1880s" tags 

http://www.amazon.com/Principal-Love-Seasons-Small-ebook/dp/B004C44NOY

http://www.amazon.com/Almost-Bride-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58Z2

http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00457VKIA

http://www.amazon.com/Prelude-Wedding-ebook/dp/B0044XUZ72

http://www.amazon.com/The-Games-ebook/dp/B004BSH1TU

http://www.amazon.com/Rodeo-Nights-ebook/dp/B004CFBIO6

http://www.amazon.com/Not-a-Family-Man-ebook/dp/B004BDOVZW

http://www.amazon.com/Hoops-ebook/dp/B004CFBIPK

http://www.amazon.com/A-New-World-ebook/dp/B004DL0LDS

http://www.amazon.com/Wedding-Party-ebook/dp/B004K1FICU

http://www.amazon.com/Gradys-Wedding-ebook/dp/B004K1FIB6

http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004BDP94E

http://www.amazon.com/Match-Made-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58V6

http://www.amazon.com/Heart-Remembers-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58U2

http://www.amazon.com/Rancher-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004BDOTYU

http://www.amazon.com/Found-Groom-Place-Called-ebook/dp/B00457VKJY


----------



## Anne Maven

Patricia McLinn said:


> Back with broken resolutions to stay caught up ... went back to p 650 and tagged:
> 
> Shauna
> DD x5
> MH x5
> Jasmine x3 (including new)
> Gary B x5 (including pb)
> Paul H
> Anne/Annie x2 previously missed
> David A 1 previously missed
> Tonya x2
> Allie
> Adam
> Lee A
> Joyce
> Jayme
> Stephanie
> J.R. new one to me
> Christine
> Harper
> Ricky New one to me
> Kempton
> TLH x2
> Ann C
> Kathy C x3 (had the other 3 already)
> CC
> Shoshana x2
> Micki
> Greta
> Anne M x2
> Karen
> Sibel H 1 new one to me
> Aaron P
> Nicholas
> Arlene x2
> Ed O'D 1 new to me
> 
> Will do my list of links in separate post.


Thank you for the tags. Tagged all of your books...


----------



## Rhynedahll

Patricia McLinn said:


> WIDOW WOMAN
> http://www.amazon.com/Widow-Woman-ebook/dp/B00457VKIK
> 
> Any down votes on "contemporary" and "contemporary romance" much appreciated


Done. That should get me caught up for this morning!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

SCiofalo said:


> Caught up to here. I don't see as tagging has done anything for my sales but perhaps I need to give it a bit more time...


You have to get enough tags to get on the first two or three pages of search results for it to start making a difference.


----------



## Paul Hardy

KathyCarmichael said:


> Caught up to here
> 
> Paul, I clicked on your UK link and realized I am able to tag there, so I did yours  Does this mean I should find the UK tag thread?


Actually, I think you probably have to buy something in the UK store before Amazon will let you tag in the UK - otherwise, your tags might show up for you, but not for anyone else.

(a quick test for this is to log out of your Amazon account and view the pages as an anonymous customer)

Does anyone know if Amazon still has this restriction? Doesn't seem to operate going the other way... (and yes, I've tested it)


----------



## micki

Holy Moly Patricia, you are a busy author. I have tagged all your books. Hope that is what I was supposed to do.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Patricia McLinn: downvoted on “contemporary” and “contemporary romance”

Caught up.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

New for me today:

Sibel Hodge
Arlene Webb


----------



## micki

Lexy thanks a mill for the tag.


----------



## NickSpalding

Clickety clicky click...

All caught up on the recent few pages now.

Could I ask people to take a look and keep tagging mine:

The Cornerstone - An Urban Fantasy

And if you have time and don't mind, my other two books as well:

Life... With No Breaks: The US Edition

Life... On A High: The US Edition

Many thanks!

Nick


----------



## Virhenley

I'm happy to have discovered this board.  I went back 5 pages and tagged everyone's books.  I sincerely thank you for any tags of my books.


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hello.

I have caught up thoroughly and that was for sure a lot of clicking.
By the way, I have noticed that somebody from the last two pages has got a non-working links in his profile, so check links guys (Unfortunately i don't know who it was because i have opened a lot of books at once).

I will be very grateful for tagging and liking, and also if somebody could rate my book (hopefully with 5 stars) 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0056A5CG6

By the way, do you think that I have got appriopriate tags? Maybe there are some better tags that come up to mind?

Thanks

Adam


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Virhenley said:


> I'm happy to have discovered this board. I went back 5 pages and tagged everyone's books. I sincerely thank you for any tags of my books.


Tagged you and welcome. Thanks for tags back.


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged* (Kindle + print where possible):

Anne Maven
Arlene Webb
NickSpalding ('Life' books have not tags listed)
Virhenley

All caught up again 

If you haven't had the chance, please tag Flank Hawk  (Kindle + print).
See signature below for links.


----------



## kahuna

Arlene Webb

Virhenley

I went to the amazon page and tagged your tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me: romance, spirituality, health

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## ShaunaG

Just noticed one of my tags is "Young Adult Paranomal' and has 30 tags; Paranomal is not a word *headdesk* So if you could just TT and cop/past the list of tags below that would be awesome.

Nick, you dont have any tags on your Life books, please add some so we can help out.

All caught up.

Heres my link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004YTPBX4

Please feel free to c/p these tags: Young Adult, Young Adult Urban Fiction, Young Adult Paranormal Romance, Young Adult Paranormal, Young Adult Fantasy, mystery, paranormal romance, supernatural, supernatural romance, urban fantasy, magical realism, romantic suspense, strong supernatural heroine, action, suspense


----------



## nownewstrue

Not sure if this has been brought up before, since there are so many pages here, BUT, I just found out that after you click the boxes you can tap T T on your keyboard and a small screen will pop up that lists the tags and says, Save tags? Hit enter.

Maybe that's why people have said the tag count didn't go up when it should have?

Hope it helps!


----------



## Anne Maven

ShaunaG said:


> Just noticed one of my tags is "Young Adult Paranomal' and has 30 tags; Paranomal is not a word *headdesk* So if you could just TT and cop/past the list of tags below that would be awesome.
> 
> Nick, you dont have any tags on your Life books, please add some so we can help out.
> 
> All caught up.
> 
> Heres my link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004YTPBX4
> 
> Please feel free to c/p these tags: Young Adult, Young Adult Urban Fiction, Young Adult Paranormal Romance, Young Adult Paranormal, Young Adult Fantasy, mystery, paranormal romance, supernatural, supernatural romance, urban fantasy, magical realism, romantic suspense, strong supernatural heroine, action, suspense


Tagged you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

nownewstrue said:


> Not sure if this has been brought up before, since there are so many pages here, BUT, I just found out that after you click the boxes you can tap T T on your keyboard and a small screen will pop up that lists the tags and says, Save tags? Hit enter.
> 
> Maybe that's why people have said the tag count didn't go up when it should have?
> 
> Hope it helps!


I post those instructions every two or three pages. You have to block the tags and drag and drop them into the box before you hit save. It doesn't hurt to repeat them, though, because it helps the newcomers catch up and stay caught up. Thanks for posting.


----------



## 28612

Thank you, thank you, thank you all who tagged mine. I know it's a lot of clicking -- and I really appreciate it.

Nick, got your new one. Other 2 I couldn't see any tags.  But could get the tt box up, so if you put a list here that we can copy, we can add them that way.

Shauna, I added the cq tag and downvoted the typo.

Coral, got all 3 of yours.

I will stay caught up, I will, I will, I will.


----------



## robertscotttruecrime

Even though I have sixteen true-crime books in print, this is my first foray into the world of e-books and Kindle. I've just put a mystery set in 19th century Yosemite - DEATH IN THE VALLEY - on Kindle. I'd be happy for any advice about other topic areas where I can mention this book.









Thanks.

Robert Scott - Author of SHATTERED INNOCENCE.


----------



## kahuna

Robert Scott True Crime

I went to the amazon page and tagged your tags.

If you have a moment, please tag for me: romance, spirituality, health

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## DonnaFaz

I'm all caught up! Pat, I need to start saying the same mantra.  

~Donna~


----------



## Tess St John

I'm back...my computer crashed last week...what a mess.

I'm caught up and would appreciate all the newbs tagging mine. It's in my siggy!

I'm so glad to be back.


----------



## Mike Dennis

Like and tagged:

Arlene Webb
Virginia Henley (all--plus paperback and hardcover on Wild Hearts)
Patricia McLinn (all 13 books Kindle--plus paperback where applicable)


That catches me up for today.


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up for today. Thanks for the tagbacks everyone!


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged & liked--

ArleneW
McPat--tagged you a while ago...it wouldn't let me downvote contemp--already had -10 & -14 maybe that's why...
VirHenley
RScottTrueC--your book didn't have any tags (I'm on Firefox)...please add some tags...also a link would make your book easier to tag for others 

Welcome to the new taggers & thanks for the tags back.
All caught up.


----------



## nownewstrue

Talked with another author who was having trouble with tags so they called Amazon customer service and the person told her that tags were discontinued 6 mos. ago.

The Amazon Central Team uses 'subject keywords' now and puts you into 5 to start with. There's supposed to be someplace to do this but I don't see it.

Also the tagging did work for me because now I have other customers who browse books where before I had none.  

If anybody knows anything more, please post.


----------



## Jason Kristopher

Wow, lots of newbies.

All caught up.

Please tag the Kindle version: http://amzn.to/kcvID6

Please tag the Print version (and downvote "brothers"): http://amzn.to/kCpEt0


----------



## VMartinez

Oh, I'm so behind! Have been working on my upcoming book, so need to catch up on tagging!


----------



## Arlene Webb

Thank you for all the tags! I've been clicking away, and I'll scroll down past the guys I've done to hit more. I wish I could get the box to check every tag to work, but at least the tags seem to be working.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there folks,

Welcome to the thread Virginia. I tagged your books. All versions of the one that had multiple versions available. 

I'm posting a link to a page to find all my books since so many aren't in my siggy. Tag as you would. I know that's a lot of books. 

http://www.amazon.com/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Ricky%20Sides

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Click, click, click. Tagging away. Thanks to all who have tagged my latest book, Back Pain Avenger.
http://www.amazon.com/Back-Pain-Avenger-Chronic-ebook/dp/B0053HT3DK


----------



## Gertie Kindle

nownewstrue said:


> Talked with another author who was having trouble with tags so they called Amazon customer service and the person told her that tags were discontinued 6 mos. ago.
> 
> The Amazon Central Team uses 'subject keywords' now and puts you into 5 to start with. There's supposed to be someplace to do this but I don't see it.
> 
> Also the tagging did work for me because now I have other customers who browse books where before I had none.
> 
> If anybody knows anything more, please post.


Amazon customer service isn't KDP since we can't call them. You can put in keywords on your "details" page when you upload a kindle version. You can also put in keywords from Create Space for your print version.

We have no problem adding tags to new books so far. Occasionally, someone will have trouble with their tags so we advise that they put the tags they want into their post and one of us will add them.

I'm just going to keep on tagging as long as tags are available and as of right now, they are available.


----------



## ccjames

Only have a few more to go til I'm caught up for today. Can y'all like and tag mine if you haven't done so? Thanks much.


----------



## Anne Maven

ccjames said:


> Only have a few more to go til I'm caught up for today. Can y'all like and tag mine if you haven't done so? Thanks much.


Tagged you...


----------



## Paul Hardy

And more!

Sibel Hodge (her newest work), Arlene Webb, Patricia McLynn, Virgina Henley, Victoria Martinez, Joe Chiapetta

...now have indelible yet immaterial tags attached to their books.


----------



## JaymeMorse

New for me today:

Nick Spalding (tagged The Cornerstone. Life...With No Breaks and Life...On A High don't have any tags yet so I wasn't sure what to put?)
Virhenley x3
Ed ODell x3
Patricia McLinn (Tagged all and down voted contemporary/comtemporary romance)
TWErvin2 (i missed your print version before)
ShaunaG (updated my tags)
nownewstrue x3
VMartinez
Joe Chiappetta x6


----------



## Erica Sloane

All caught up again!

Thanks again for any help clicking tags on my new one: http://www.amazon.com/Mrs-Brocks-Secret-Erotica-ebook/dp/B005706Y3U/


----------



## Anne Maven

David N. Alderman said:


> All caught up for today. Thanks for the tagbacks everyone!


Tagged you too!


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the new ones--except for the last two of Nick Spaulding's that had no tags.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good evening everyone!

Tagged:

Nick Spalding, new one, others have no tags still

Virginia Henley x3 

Thanks to all that tagged mine!


----------



## nownewstrue

_Amazon customer service isn't KDP since we can't call them. You can put in keywords on your "details" page when you upload a kindle version. You can also put in keywords from Create Space for your print version.

We have no problem adding tags to new books so far. Occasionally, someone will have trouble with their tags so we advise that they put the tags they want into their post and one of us will add them.

I'm just going to keep on tagging as long as tags are available and as of right now, they are available._

Good to know! And thanks for tagging and sharing. 

Will get to tag newbies (like me) tomorrow.


----------



## 28612

Caught up! Hah!

Jason, tagged & downvoted
Joe C got new one to me

Thanks so much for the tags and downvotes.

I know I have a long list, and greatly appreciate the efforts. There are 17 total when I do the list. So far have only crammed 13 into sig


----------



## That one girl

I just published my book yesterday, so this might sound like a dumb question, but... how do you put tags on your Amazon book page? I tried adding tags yesterday, but none of them showed up.

My book is the first in a sci-fi/fantasy series for middle-graders. Any help and/or advice is welcome.

Here's a link and description for *THE FIFTH SPECTER*:
http://amzn.to/j3ScnA

Thirteen-year-old Parker Chance has endured years of ridicule at the hands of his adoptive family on account of his frequent "hallucinations"-until he finally decides to run away. His escape through the forest doesn't quite go as planned when Parker's life is saved by a stranger who claims to have the power to control electricity. The man uses this power to zap Parker into a tiny village buried in the mountains of Northern California.

The village of Stonyford Hollow is home to a species of humans who have evolved superhuman traits. Pieces of Parker's troubled past begin to click into place when he discovers he is one of them.

Parker begins attending Knobhouse Academy where he learns he is one of five Specters in the universe with the power to travel by portal. As usual, Parker flouts the rules with a little harmless portal-hopping, but it all goes awry when he discovers someone wants to use his power to break a notorious scientist out of prison-the same crackpot responsible for his birth mother's disappearance. Though Parker has been warned to put the mysterious circumstances of his mother's disappearance behind him, he and his new friends are too curious for their own good.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

NickSpalding: No tags on Life... 
Virhenley


----------



## Andrew Ashling

T.S. Welti said:


> I just published my book yesterday, so this might sound like a dumb question, but... how do you put tags on your Amazon book page? I tried adding tags yesterday, but none of them showed up.
> 
> My book is the first in a sci-fi/fantasy series for middle-graders. Any help and/or advice is welcome.
> 
> Here's a link and description for *THE FIFTH SPECTER*:
> http://amzn.to/j3ScnA
> 
> Thirteen-year-old Parker Chance has endured years of ridicule at the hands of his adoptive family on account of his frequent "hallucinations"-until he finally decides to run away. His escape through the forest doesn't quite go as planned when Parker's life is saved by a stranger who claims to have the power to control electricity. The man uses this power to zap Parker into a tiny village buried in the mountains of Northern California.
> 
> The village of Stonyford Hollow is home to a species of humans who have evolved superhuman traits. Pieces of Parker's troubled past begin to click into place when he discovers he is one of them.
> 
> Parker begins attending Knobhouse Academy where he learns he is one of five Specters in the universe with the power to travel by portal. As usual, Parker flouts the rules with a little harmless portal-hopping, but it all goes awry when he discovers someone wants to use his power to break a notorious scientist out of prison-the same crackpot responsible for his birth mother's disappearance. Though Parker has been warned to put the mysterious circumstances of his mother's disappearance behind him, he and his new friends are too curious for their own good.


Hi,

Just go to the page of your book and press "t" twice. A pop-up box will open and you can enter your tags comma-separated.

Good luck.


----------



## That one girl

Andrew Ashling said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just go to the page of your book and press "t" twice. A pop-up box will open and you can enter your tags comma-separated.
> 
> Good luck.


Thank you so much! I kept trying to click on the Add New button in the tag section, but nothing was happening. I just added some tags if anyone would like to confirm them.

Thanks again!


----------



## Rhynedahll

Caught up this morning with:

T. S. Welti
Congratulations and welcome to the thread!


----------



## Ricky Sides

T.S. Welti said:


> I just published my book yesterday, so this might sound like a dumb question, but... how do you put tags on your Amazon book page? I tried adding tags yesterday, but none of them showed up.
> 
> My book is the first in a sci-fi/fantasy series for middle-graders. Any help and/or advice is welcome.
> 
> Here's a link and description for *THE FIFTH SPECTER*:
> http://amzn.to/j3ScnA


Welcome to the thread.  I tagged your book.


----------



## That one girl

Rhynedahll said:


> Caught up this morning with:
> 
> T. S. Welti
> Congratulations and welcome to the thread!


Thank you! I'm tagging yours right now.


----------



## That one girl

Ricky Sides said:


> Welcome to the thread.  I tagged your book.


Thank you, Ricky! I'll be tagging yours tonight, I mean, this morning.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

T.S. Welti said:


> Thank you so much! I kept trying to click on the Add New button in the tag section, but nothing was happening. I just added some tags if anyone would like to confirm them.
> 
> Thanks again!


Done.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

T.S. Welti said:


> Thank you so much! I kept trying to click on the Add New button in the tag section, but nothing was happening. I just added some tags if anyone would like to confirm them.
> 
> Thanks again!


You're tagged and welcome to the thread.

We suggest you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch all the active taggers.


----------



## tallulahgrace

Another newb, here.  Thanks to Andrew for the 'how-to! I added tags to Fate, 

romance, paranormal romance, romantic suspense, fiction

and would appreciate it if you all would do the same. I'll go back 6 pages, as Gertie suggested, and tag the active taggers. One question, please, what is down-voting and how do I do that? Sorry if this has been asked and answered before.

Tallulah


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Paul, usually tagging is just tagging, but when I got your "Last Man on Earth Club" tagged, due to the sublect matter, it was actually more fun. It's not every day that I get to tag the same book Group Therapy along with Post Apocalyptic. However it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hi,

I have caught up and spotted a few interesting books.

I would like to ask for tagging mine. Thanks in advance!

Adam


----------



## 25803

I'm caught up to here 

Virginia: Very nice to "see" you here!

Nick: No tags were listed on your 2nd two books.

I have a favor to ask, please. Recently found out one of my smaller press books may be going free. I think it would help if it was tagged, so if you have the time and the inclination, please tag:

Hot Flash

Here's my usual suspects. Just tag what's there:

Angel Be Good
Stuck On You (A Texas Legacy Romantic Comedy #2)
Stuck On You ppb

I'm trying to move some of these higher up the tagging list for Kissing Kelli, so if you could please cut and paste into the TT box:

4th of July, romantic comedy, sweet romance, humor, texas, contemporary romance, comedy, Kathy Carmichael, 99 cents, bargain books

Kissing Kelli (A Texas Legacy Romantic Comedy #1)
Kissing Kelli ppb
Kissing Kelli large print

Thank you very much!


----------



## kahuna

t.s. welti
tallulahgrace

I went to the amazon page and tagged your tags.

If you have a moment, please tag for me: romance, spirituality, health

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Gertie Kindle

tallulahgrace said:


> Another newb, here.  Thanks to Andrew for the 'how-to! I added tags to Fate,
> 
> romance, paranormal romance, romantic suspense, fiction
> 
> and would appreciate it if you all would do the same. I'll go back 6 pages, as Gertie suggested, and tag the active taggers. One question, please, what is down-voting and how do I do that? Sorry if this has been asked and answered before.
> 
> Tallulah


You're tagged.

To downvote, click on Agree With These Tags. If the tag doesn't show up, you may need to Show All Tags to find it. There will be a light gray box to the right of the tag. Hover over it and then click NO.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

KathyCarmichael said:


> I'm caught up to here
> 
> Virginia: Very nice to "see" you here!
> 
> Nick: No tags were listed on your 2nd two books.
> 
> I have a favor to ask, please. Recently found out one of my smaller press books may be going free. I think it would help if it was tagged, so if you have the time and the inclination, please tag:
> 
> Hot Flash


Done.


----------



## ShaunaG

Good morning everyone! Thanks for the help with down voting the misspelled "young adult paranomal" if you can keep that up, that would be great.

All caught up.

Heres my link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004YTPBX4

Please feel free to c/p these tags with the TT option: Young Adult, Young Adult Urban Fiction, Young Adult Paranormal Romance, Young Adult Paranormal, Young Adult Fantasy, mystery, paranormal romance, supernatural, supernatural romance, urban fantasy, magical realism, romantic suspense, strong supernatural heroine, action, suspense


----------



## Arlene Webb

Yippee. Caught up to here. Thank you, so much, to all of you who've tagged me.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up.

I HAVE A NEW ONE!! I would appreciate any and all tags and likes! I don't know how to get it in my siggy yet, but here's the link.

http://www.amazon.com/Dont-Show-Undercover-Intrigue-ebook/dp/B0058I8IU8/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1309362291&sr=1-1

THANKS SO MUCH.


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with all the new books, congrats! Except for Tess, your tags don't show ...yet. *s*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tess St John said:


> Caught up.
> 
> I HAVE A NEW ONE!! I would appreciate any and all tags and likes! I don't know how to get it in my siggy yet, but here's the link.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Dont-Show-Undercover-Intrigue-ebook/dp/B0058I8IU8/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1309362291&sr=1-1
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH.


Tess, use the linkmaker above. Select and copy the image link. Go into your profile. At the end of your first cover link, put two spaces (not hard returns) and paste the link.

Let us know when the tags are showing.


----------



## ccjames

Caught up for now. Be back later this evening to pick up any more. Must write something today...


----------



## MH Sargent

Okay, big sigh of relief that I hit the "Like" button and saved tags for:

S. Granger
C. Russell
A. Maven
P. McLinn
D. Fasano (love the cover of Taking Love In Stride)
M. Dennis
D. Alderman
J. Kristopher
V. Martinez
A. Webb
R. Sides
J. Chiappetta
CC James
P. Hardy
K. Carmichael

Thanks, and please return the favor. Much, much appreciated.


----------



## DDScott

All caught-up again!

And thanks bunches for all the tags back!

Y'All rock!!!


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged & liked

TSWelti
TallulahG
KathyC
TessStJ

Welcome to the new taggers. Congratulations on the new titles. Thanks for the tags back.
All caught up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MH Sargent said:


> Okay, big sigh of relief that I hit the "Like" button and saved tags for:
> 
> S. Granger
> C. Russell
> A. Maven
> P. McLinn
> D. Fasano (love the cover of Taking Love In Stride)
> M. Dennis
> D. Alderman
> J. Kristopher
> V. Martinez
> A. Webb
> R. Sides
> J. Chiappetta
> CC James
> P. Hardy
> K. Carmichael
> 
> Thanks, and please return the favor. Much, much appreciated.


Got all of them.


----------



## kahuna

MH Sargeant

I went to the amazon page and tagged your tags.

If you have a moment, please tag for me: romance, spirituality, health

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Paul Hardy

Joe Chiappetta said:


> Paul, usually tagging is just tagging, but when I got your "Last Man on Earth Club" tagged, due to the sublect matter, it was actually more fun. It's not every day that I get to tag the same book Group Therapy along with Post Apocalyptic. However it makes perfect sense.


Actually, this is a potentially cool way to come up with ideas for new books: find the most unlikely combination of tags and see if you can come up with an idea based upon that.

(That's not how I came up with Last Man on Earth Club. I'm just _naturally_ weird - on the other hand, some comics about back pain sound pretty good as well...)

Meanwhile, T S Welti, Tallulah Grace, and the new works by Kathy Carmichael & Tess St. John have received a further benediction.


----------



## Mike Dennis

Like and tagged:

TS Weiti
Tallulah Grace
MH Sargent (all)

That catches me up for today.


----------



## Tess St John

I think my link is too new...but have another problem!

HELP...someone has added some tags...that I don't like...and I don't know how to get rid of them...can anyone help me?


----------



## 25803

Caught up to here, except for Tess's.

Tess, there's a way to vote down tags you don't like.  Why don't you list the tags you want here as well as the tags you want down voted?

Many, many thanks to everyone for the tags and likes.  I truly appreciate it!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Tag-a-doodle-do! 

All caught up.

Thanks for the return tags!


----------



## Liz Fervo

Hey everyone,

Does it work just as well for me to click through your signature links and vote up popular relevant tags?  (I'm relatively new to KB and very new to tagging, so I'm wondering if this is an effective way to tag.)

For the book link in my sig, I'd be grateful if you could tag/vote for the following:

medical erotica
doctor erotica
reluctant sex
erotica
doctors
sexy 
menage a trois
menage
menage mfm

Thanks!

Liz

ETA: Added a few tags to the list and went back and tagged everyone in the last 3 pages.  Will go back six pages.


----------



## 13500

Greetings. 

I am all caught up. Congratulations to the new releases and welcome to the newbies.  

Karen


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author

And here's the new paperback.

A Walk In the Woods

romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, single author collection, short story collection, indie author, margaret lake

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Gabriel Beyers

Tagged all the new guys.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones, all caught up.


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up for this afternoon.


----------



## Tess St John

Margaret...I tried five times...It tells me no book is found.

The tags I would like to vote *down *are Houston, Police, book recommendations...and *I need tags on Romantic suspense and Romantic mystery*. I don't know why someone wants to mess with your tags like that. Because of those tags...no one is tagging the RS and RM because they don't show up on the page....

THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP!


----------



## MH Sargent

Tess St John said:


> The tags I would like to vote *down *are Houston, Police, book recommendations...and *I need tags on Romantic suspense and Romantic mystery*. I don't know why someone wants to mess with your tags like that. Because of those tags...no one is tagging the RS and RM because they don't show up on the page....
> 
> THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP!


Tess, sorry, I tagged and liked you, forgot to mention you on my earlier list of names and you with such sexy last name, to boot..! As for your question earlier, I honestly don't think you can get rid of tags you don't think apply.

Unless someone out there knows different


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks, MH!

I would appreciate it if everyone would just tag all my tags...not just the ones that automatically show!

Thanks so much, you guys!!!!

http://www.amazon.com/Dont-Show-Undercover-Intrigue-ebook/dp/B0058I8IU8/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1309382067&sr=1-1


----------



## ReflexiveFire

Caught up back to page 655   .


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I've tagged all of the new submissions for tags. Welcome to the thread new authors.   Congratulations on the new release to those of you who submitted one.  

I'm now caught up to this point. Thanks for the tags.


----------



## Anne Maven

sierra09 said:


> Donna,
> I wasn't certain since I have tagged so many books that they start to run together but I clicked your link and yep, I have tagged you.


Tagged you!


----------



## tallulahgrace

It took most of the day (on and off), but I'm all caught up to here from six pages back. Thanks to everyone for the tags.

Tallulah


----------



## Anne Maven

tallulahgrace said:


> It took most of the day (on and off), but I'm all caught up to here from six pages back. Thanks to everyone for the tags.
> 
> Tallulah


Tagged you...


----------



## Amyshojai

Got ReflexiveFire, welcome.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tess St John said:


> Margaret...I tried five times...It tells me no book is found.
> 
> The tags I would like to vote *down *are Houston, Police, book recommendations...and *I need tags on Romantic suspense and Romantic mystery*. I don't know why someone wants to mess with your tags like that. Because of those tags...no one is tagging the RS and RM because they don't show up on the page....
> 
> THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP!


Here's the link for you. If you hit the quote button, you'll be able to copy the code from here.


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Still catching up, tagged almost everyone new. If somebody did not tag my bok, please do it. Thanks!


----------



## Adam Kisiel

P.S. Please mark all the tags (While on my book page on amazon, press "T" button twice and then mark all the tags. Thanks)


----------



## kahuna

Liz Fervo


----------



## kahuna

Liz Fervo

I went to the amazon page and tagged your tags.

If you have a moment, please tag for me: romance, spirituality, health

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Franz

Hi All,

Help!!! I am way new to posting here and I do not know what tagging is or how to do it. I'll be glad to tag all I can if someone would be kind enough to pour a bit of knowledge into my naive brain.

Thanks in advance,

Franz


----------



## ReflexiveFire

Thanks Amy, good to be here.

Frantz, scroll down on the Amazon page for your book (or any book) and you will see "More about the Author" followed by "Customers also bought" and finally "Tags that customers associate with this product".  You can enter in whatever tags you want or just check the boxes you agree with by clicking on the square next to the tag.  The tags, I believe, work like key words and help Amazon customers find your work.  So for instance, if they types in "Special Forces" into the search bar, my book would come up somewhere on the list.  Folks who have been at this longer, please correct me of I'm wrong about this.


----------



## wm ollie

hey guys, i've tagged everybody from the last two pages, if some folks could hit me up i'd appreciate it


----------



## Gertie Kindle

wm ollie said:


> hey guys, i've tagged everybody from the last two pages, if some folks could hit me up i'd appreciate it


Tagged you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Franz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Help!!! I am way new to posting here and I do not know what tagging is or how to do it. I'll be glad to tag all I can if someone would be kind enough to pour a bit of knowledge into my naive brain.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Franz


We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

You should put a link to your books in your siggy. Complete instructions are in a sticky thread at the top of the Writer's Cafe.

For your own tags, it's best to choose genre and sub-genre tags as well as descriptive tags that will make your book unique.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi all!

Lots of new folks this afternoon. Welcome to the thread!

Tagged:

Liz Fervo x1
Jack Murphy x2
Anne Maven x2
Tess St. John x1
William Ollie x3
Talulah Grace x1
Kathy Carmichael x1


----------



## Ricky Sides

wm ollie said:


> hey guys, i've tagged everybody from the last two pages, if some folks could hit me up i'd appreciate it


Done.  Welcome to the thread. I noticed your paperback had no tags. If you decide to tag it, please post a link to that version and I'll be happy to go tag it for you.


----------



## Tess St John

MARGARET, YOU'RE A ROCK STAR!!! Thank you it worked like a charm!!

Now, I hate to continue to be a pest, but is there any way I can get all the tags to show up for everyone to tag?  Because the ones I wanted are not showing because the others have more clicks...can I rearrange them somehow?

Oh, and I caught up with tags!!!!  Yay us!!!!

If anyone has time...my new one DON'T LET IT SHOW, can use some tags and I would so appreciate if you hit all the tags!  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

Caught up on tags and "likes" from the last six pages.  Good grief, I need to do this more often! 

Thanks in advance for returning the favor!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

> Quote from: Tess St John on Yesterday at 01:46:02 PM
> Margaret...I tried five times...It tells me no book is found.
> 
> The tags I would like to vote down are Houston, Police, book recommendations...and I need tags on Romantic suspense and Romantic mystery. I don't know why someone wants to mess with your tags like that. Because of those tags...no one is tagging the RS and RM because they don't show up on the page....
> 
> THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP!





Tess St John said:


> MARGARET, YOU'RE A ROCK STAR!!! Thank you it worked like a charm!!
> 
> Now, I hate to continue to be a pest, but is there any way I can get all the tags to show up for everyone to tag? Because the ones I wanted are not showing because the others have more clicks...can I rearrange them somehow?
> 
> Oh, and I caught up with tags!!!! Yay us!!!!
> 
> If anyone has time...my new one DON'T LET IT SHOW, can use some tags and I would so appreciate if you hit all the tags! Thanks so much!!!


Yes, there is a way for you to get all the tags to show. No, you can't rearrange them. Tags are auto arranged in numerical order with a subset of alphabetical order. In other words: tag words will be arranged with the highest number of tags first. If several tag words have an equal amount of tags, they will be listed in alphabetical order.

For your new book a link such as

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0058I8IU8/?tag=kbpst-20 or

http://www.amazon.com/Dont-Show-Undercover-Intrigue-ebook/dp/B0058I8IU8

will take you to the Product Page of your book. However, the link:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B0058I8IU8/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Will take you to the tag page of your book -- the page you get if you click on 'see all tags'.

Thus, if you want us to go to that page, link to it in your message as:



> Please tag my book "Don't Let It Show"
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B0058I8IU8/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
> 
> With: {list of tags}
> And please vote down: Houston, Police, book recommendations


Now, I don't see a 'police' tag. Did you mean 'policeman'?

And . . . I'm all caught up.


----------



## DonnaFaz

I have tagged, down-voted, removed, added...as instructed. I'm all caught up! Thanks for tagging my books in return.

~Donna~


----------



## Millard

Here's a new one, so tick all those bad boys if you've got a second.

anthologies
awesome
broken hearts
chatroulette
dancing
dancing plague
disneyland
flash fiction
fortune tellers
frantic planet
ghosts
saint vitus dance
snowmen
suicide bombers

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B0058K516A/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Cheers.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Millard said:


> Here's a new one, so tick all those bad boys if you've got a second.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B0058K516A/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
> 
> Cheers.


I don't see any tags. Perhaps you might list the tags you want here.


----------



## Millard

D.A. Boulter said:


> I don't see any tags. Perhaps you might list the tags you want here.


That's weird. I'll edit them into my post. Thanks.


----------



## Franz

Thanks Reflexive Fire. I'm off to do some tagging.


----------



## 25803

I'm caught up to here.

Many thanks, everyone, for your tags in return!

Millard, I've typed in most of yours on the list, but couldn't cut and paste because there were no commas between the phrases. Maybe someone else knows how to do it another way.


----------



## kahuna

Franz,

I went to the amazon page and tagged your tags.

If you have a moment, please tag for me: romance, spirituality, health

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## micki

Franz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Help!!! I am way new to posting here and I do not know what tagging is or how to do it. I'll be glad to tag all I can if someone would be kind enough to pour a bit of knowledge into my naive brain.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Franz


I have tagged you Franz, don't worry I asked the exact same question last week, and got good feed back on how to tag.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

I, too, am new with my first original ebook release on Monday, so...I'll tag you if you tag me. 
Thanks to all, and I'm looking forward to participating in discussions. I've much to learn.
Gerrie


----------



## Franz

Hi All,

I am all caught up now. This was my first day of tagging and now I think I have a serious case of click finger. Thanks to all that helped me figure out how to tag and thank you all for your tags in return.

I have tagged yours Kahuna.

I'll be back tomorrow to see how high the new wave is.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

GerrieFerrisFinger said:


> I, too, am new with my first original ebook release on Monday, so...I'll tag you if you tag me.
> Thanks to all, and I'm looking forward to participating in discussions. I've much to learn.
> Gerrie


Got you. Down-voted your malicious tags on 'The End Game'. also down-voted ki_s_napping and replaced it with ki_d_napping. Added Kindle and Kindlebooks to get the malicious tags off the first page.


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with all the new ones, welcome to the thread!


----------



## ShaunaG

Good morning everyone! Thanks for the help with down voting the misspelled "young adult paranomal" if you can keep that up, that would be great.

Welcome to all the newbies to the thread!

All caught up.

Heres my link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004YTPBX4

For the new people, I have some "bad" tags so I'm asking people to just press the "T" button twice and then copy and paste this list into the box that pops up: Young Adult, Young Adult Urban Fiction, Young Adult Paranormal Romance, Young Adult Paranormal, Young Adult Fantasy, mystery, paranormal romance, supernatural, supernatural romance, urban fantasy, magical realism, romantic suspense, strong supernatural heroine, action, suspense


----------



## Gabriel Beyers

I need to hire someone to keep up with this thread for me.  Caught up for now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up with the newcomers. Welcome to the thread.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author

And here's the new paperback.

A Walk In the Woods

romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, single author collection, short story collection, indie author, margaret lake

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tess St John said:


> MARGARET, YOU'RE A ROCK STAR!!! Thank you it worked like a charm!!


Well ... yes ... thank you for noticing. 



> Now, I hate to continue to be a pest, but is there any way I can get all the tags to show up for everyone to tag? Because the ones I wanted are not showing because the others have more clicks...can I rearrange them somehow?


Another way to do it is to list the tags you want in your post in a line across with a comma in between each. You're much more likely to get everything you want if you make it easy for taggers to copy and paste. I keep a file with my list and just c&p into my post. Makes it all so easy.


----------



## nownewstrue

For all us tagging Newbies - I made a kind of tutorial with pictures!

http://alchemyofscrawl.blogspot.com/2011/06/amazon-tags-here-we-go-again.html

Though it would be too hard to reproduce here. Please let me know if this is right!

Also learning more about categories and good tags you want to use! Will post when I know more.


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks everyone...DA...I couldn't paste that url into my siggy for some reason...it just showed up as print.

I'm all caught up...happy to have you with us, newbies!!

I need tags these tags on DLIS (you can just copy these and paste them in the tag box!)

Romantic suspense, Romantic Mystery, Romance, Mystery, Suspense, Tess St. John, kindle, kindle romance, FBI, series.

SC could use tags too, it's in my siggy, if you newbies don't mind.

Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

nownewstrue said:


> For all us tagging Newbies - I made a kind of tutorial with pictures!
> 
> http://alchemyofscrawl.blogspot.com/2011/06/amazon-tags-here-we-go-again.html
> 
> Though it would be too hard to reproduce here. Please let me know if this is right!
> 
> Also learning more about categories and good tags you want to use! Will post when I know more.


You don't have to check the boxes AND press tt. Just press tt, block the tags under the window and drag and drop them into the window. Click save and you're done.

When adding tags for yourself, add genre, sub-genre (if applicable) and descriptive tags. If taggers use the tt box, only 10 of the 15 tags allowed will show.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Dawsburg

Hey guys! I've just released my new book, Incognito. If you could tag it as: fantasy, young author, young adult, epic fantasy, mapmaking--that would be incredimazing.

Glad to be back on KB. It's been awhile.


----------



## Paul Hardy

More tags!

Liz Fervo, Franz McLaren, Jack Murphy, William Ollie, Courtney Cantrell, Stuart Millard, Gerrie Ferris Finger, Dawson Vosburgh - all thoroughly tagged.
Also, my tags on Tess's latest, _Don't Let It Show_, have been corrected to match her specifications.

AS FOR MY BOOK...

I notice that because the Zombies tag has fallen off the front page, it isn't getting the tagging it should - and it's one of those ones that I really want, given how popular zombies are.

So please, please, please, either use the double-T method to find the tags and hit all of them, or click on See All Tags to find Zombies and tag that too.

You wouldn't want to make the zombies angry, would you? 

THANKS TO YOU ALL!


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the new ones. 

I'm tempted to add "zombie pets" to my tags just to see how the ranking would react...


----------



## tallulahgrace

All caught up for the day~ Thanks to all who tag back. 

Please down vote time travel and time travelers, my book has nothing whatsoever to do with either topic. 

Cheers~
Tallulah


----------



## David N. Alderman

Caught up. I clicked on all of the tags for those who requested it. Welcome to the newcomers and congrats on the new books for those who have them!


----------



## Anne Maven

Tagged everyone so far.


----------



## Anne Maven

Adam Kisiel said:


> Still catching up, tagged almost everyone new. If somebody did not tag my bok, please do it. Thanks!


Tagged you.


----------



## Liz Fervo

All caught up!

Liz


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me

tallulahgrace 
KathyCarmichael: Hot Flash 
MH Sargent 
Liz Fervo: also added menage a trois, menage, menage mfm 
Franz 
Millard: new one 
GerrieFerrisFinger 
Dawsburg: new one

-----------------------------------
My new one went live on Amazon. Tags appreciated.

Bonds of Blood










tags:

andrew ashling, angst, domination, erotica, gay, gay erotica, gay fiction, gay romance, historical fantasy, historical romance, m m erotica, m m romance, medieval, medieval fantasy, medieval romance


----------



## Ruth Harris

liked & tagged--

LizFervo
TessStJ  voted up/down
Franz
William O
GerrieFF
DawsonV

Welcome to the new taggers. Thanks for the tags back.
All caught up.


----------



## Paul Hardy

Amyshojai said:


> Caught up with the new ones.
> 
> I'm tempted to add "zombie pets" to my tags just to see how the ranking would react...


I'm tempted to suggest that writing a "Caring for your Zombie Pets" book would be a mega best seller...

The temptation is too great! I MUST SUGGEST IT!

In all seriousness... it would be a great little 99c comedy book if you could do it. The kindle equivalent of the little teensy impulse-buy books you see lined up by the salespoint at the bookshop. A short story-size kinda thing.

Or possibly it's just too silly for words


----------



## HaemishM

I'm all caught up through today.


----------



## ccjames

All caught up from yesterday to this post except for HaemishM, but I'm heading to like and tag him now.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Tess St John said:


> Thanks everyone...DA...I couldn't paste that url into my siggy for some reason...it just showed up as print.
> 
> I need tags these tags on DLIS (you can just copy these and paste them in the tag box!)
> 
> Romantic suspense, Romantic Mystery, Romance, Mystery, Suspense, Tess St. John, kindle, kindle romance, FBI, serie
> 
> Thanks!


Congratulations on the new release....and congratulations also to Andrew Ashling. Wow you're busy!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread. I tagged your books. I also tagged one or two by established thread members.


----------



## Lena

I'm new on here and honestly have no idea how to do anything! But I DO know how to tag. I've tagged everyone from the last 6 pages, at least 1 book per person. I will check back often.

I'd love it if ppl could tag my book. I dont know how to add it in the signature, so here's the links:

Kindle book: http://www.amazon.com/The-Superiors-ebook/dp/B004ZGB2I4

Paperback: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/1461095719/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Superiors-ebook/dp/B004ZGB2I4

Here are my tags. PLEASE use these rather than clicking on the existing tags. PLEASE! (if you are new to tagging, go to the link, hit the "T" letter key twice rapidly, then copy and paste the tags into that box.) THANKS! tags are below:

dystopian vampire novel, futuristic vampire novels, vampire series, ethnic vampires, futuristic novels, paranormal fantasy, assassins, castes, dark urban fantasy, dystopian, slavery, prostitution, mexico, vampire novels, contract killers


----------



## joyce9

Thanks very much for all the tags.
I have tagged many of you here. Will continue to do so too.

http://www.amazon.com/Causes-Principles-Arabic-Joyce-Akesson/dp/9197895431/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1309470712&sr=8-15


----------



## Laura Lond

All done for today!  Thanks everyone for the tags.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Lena said:


> I'm new on here and honestly have no idea how to do anything! But I DO know how to tag. I've tagged everyone from the last 6 pages, at least 1 book per person. I will check back often.
> 
> I'd love it if ppl could tag my book. I dont know how to add it in the signature, so here's the links:
> 
> Kindle book: http://www.amazon.com/The-Superiors-ebook/dp/B004ZGB2I4
> 
> Paperback: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/1461095719/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
> 
> Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Superiors-ebook/dp/B004ZGB2I4
> 
> Here are my tags. PLEASE use these rather than clicking on the existing tags. PLEASE! (if you are new to tagging, go to the link, hit the "T" letter key twice rapidly, then copy and paste the tags into that box.) THANKS! tags are below:
> 
> dystopian vampire novel, futuristic vampire novels, vampire series, ethnic vampires, futuristic novels, paranormal fantasy, assassins, castes, dark urban fantasy, dystopian, slavery, prostitution, mexico, vampire novels, contract killers


I tagged your book. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caught up with all the newcomers and new releases. Did the downvoting and changing tags where requested.

Haemish, I don't know how I missed two of your books, but they are tagged now.

Andrew, I love your new cover. Really fantastic.

For those of you requesting UK tags, please go here.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg571978.html#msg571978

We keep separate threads for US and UK tags because you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK to have tagging privileges there. Most of the taggers here don't have UK privileges.


----------



## Tess St John

I'm all caught up again.

I need tags on DLIS (you can just copy these and paste them in the tag box!)

Romantic suspense, Romantic Mystery, Romance, Mystery, Suspense, Tess St. John, kindle, kindle romance, FBI, series.

Thanks.

The antitagging isn't working, but if I get enough people to just tag these, I think I will accomplish what I want!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Tess St John said:


> Thanks everyone...DA...I couldn't paste that url into my siggy for some reason...it just showed up as print.
> 
> Thanks!


I wasn't suggesting pasting the url into your sig; you want potential buyers to go to your product page. I was suggesting posting the link in your messages on this thread.

. . .

And I'm all caught up again.


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged* (Kindle + print where possible):

robertscotttruecrime (no tags listed to select)
Joe Chiappetta (latest book)
T.S. Welti
tallulahgrace
KathyCarmichael (Newest: Hot Flash)
Liz Fervo
ReflexiveFire
Franz
Courtney Cantrell
Millard (new one)
GerrieFerrisFinger
Lena

All caught up. 
If you haven't had a chance to tag Flank Hawk, please get the Kindle & print versions.
See signature below for links.


----------



## kahuna

Lena
Dawsbury
Gerriferrisfinger

I tagged you all.

If you have a moment, please tag for me relationships, love, sexuality, romance, erotica, psychology, self help, spirituality, passion, erotic, sensual, lovers, and health.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up and tagged:

Virginia Henley
Joe Chiappetta
TS Welti
Tallulah Grace
Kathy Carmichael
Tess St John
Liz Ferve
Reflexive Fire
Frabz
Wm Ollie
Stuart Millard
Gerrie Ferris Finger
Dawsbury
Andrew Ashling
Lena

-----------------

Mine for anyone who needs them:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hello,

i have tagged the new books and i am starting to go back deeper. I will be very grateful for all the tags from writers who did not tag my book yet. Thanks!

Adam


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  
Have caught up with:

Lena
Joyce9
Tess StJohn
Gerrie Ferris Finger
Franz
ShaunaG
Gabriel Bayers
nownewstrue
Dawsburg
Paul Hardy
tallulahgrace (voted down as well)
Anne Marven
Liz Fervo
haemishM
CCJames
Grace Elliot


----------



## MoonlitDreams

Tag Exchange: (Some of these I already did with my author account, but I went back and re-did with my personal one.)
I Caught up with tags and likes on all books listed by the following:
DDScott
sibelhodge
Amyshojai
kathycarmichael
mickip
Mike Dennis
Anne Maven
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake'
HaemishM
RickySides
GRACE ELLIOT - I tried clicking on your signature and the link doesn't work
Ruth Harris
David N. Alderman
Paul Hardy
Arlene Webb
JaymeMorse
Gabriel Beyers

I would appreciate it if y'all could tag/like my bonus edition of Birthrights as well.

http://www.amazon.com/Birthrights-The-Awakening-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B0057SMI6E/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2
Any of these tags: demons, faeries, fairy, fantasy, magic, paranormal, paranormal fantasy mystery, spells, urban fantasy, vampire, witches, novel and short stories

I am going to be doing reviews for some of your books, because there are a few in this list that really caught my eye! 
I still have more to catch up - maybe by the end of the day - life's calling!


----------



## Franz

Hi People,

I am all caught up tagging today. Thank you to everyone that has tagged my book.

See you tomorrow,


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Checked a few.
D.A. Boulter: seemed to have missed The Steadfasting earlier. Tagged now.

New for me:
Lena (peferred tags)
Tess St John: DLIS
MoonlitDreams: Birthrights BE



Grace Elliot said:


> Congratulations on the new release....and congratulations also to Andrew Ashling. Wow you're busy!


Thank you. Was busy editing, mainly.  Now I have to write something new. 



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Andrew, I love your new cover. Really fantastic.


Thanks, Margaret. There's a little gimmick to the covers of the trilogy. If you look carefully you can even see it in the thumbnails.

-----------------------------------
My new one went live on Amazon. Tags appreciated.

Bonds of Blood










preferred tags:

andrew ashling, angst, domination, erotica, gay, gay erotica, gay fiction, gay romance, historical fantasy, historical romance, m m erotica, m m romance, medieval, medieval fantasy, medieval romance


----------



## 25803

I'm caught up to here 

Thank you everyone for the tags. I truly appreciate it!

If you haven't tagged mine yet, here are the links:

Just tag what's there:

Angel Be Good
Stuck On You (A Texas Legacy Romantic Comedy #2)
Hot Flash

I'm trying to move some of these higher up the tagging list for Kissing Kelli, so if you could please cut and paste into the TT box:

4th of July, romantic comedy, sweet romance, humor, texas, contemporary romance, comedy, Kathy Carmichael, 99 cents, bargain books

Kissing Kelli (A Texas Legacy Romantic Comedy #1)

If you have time to do the print versions, too, that would be great, but it's optional 

Thank you very much!


----------



## Anne Maven

MoonlitDreams said:


> Tag Exchange: (Some of these I already did with my author account, but I went back and re-did with my personal one.)
> I Caught up with tags and likes on all books listed by the following:
> DDScott
> sibelhodge
> Amyshojai
> kathycarmichael
> mickip
> Mike Dennis
> Anne Maven
> Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake'
> HaemishM
> RickySides
> GRACE ELLIOT - I tried clicking on your signature and the link doesn't work
> Ruth Harris
> David N. Alderman
> Paul Hardy
> Arlene Webb
> JaymeMorse
> Gabriel Beyers
> 
> I would appreciate it if y'all could tag/like my bonus edition of Birthrights as well.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Birthrights-The-Awakening-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B0057SMI6E/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2
> Any of these tags: demons, faeries, fairy, fantasy, magic, paranormal, paranormal fantasy mystery, spells, urban fantasy, vampire, witches, novel and short stories
> 
> I am going to be doing reviews for some of your books, because there are a few in this list that really caught my eye!
> I still have more to catch up - maybe by the end of the day - life's calling!


Tagged you too! Thanks


----------



## Anne Maven

joyce9 said:


> Thanks very much for all the tags.
> I have tagged many of you here. Will continue to do so too.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Causes-Principles-Arabic-Joyce-Akesson/dp/9197895431/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1309470712&sr=8-15


Tagged you!


----------



## Anne Maven

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Thanks for tags
> Have caught up with:
> 
> Lena
> Joyce9
> Tess StJohn
> Gerrie Ferris Finger
> Franz
> ShaunaG
> Gabriel Bayers
> nownewstrue
> Dawsburg
> Paul Hardy
> tallulahgrace (voted down as well)
> Anne Marven
> Liz Fervo
> haemishM
> CCJames
> Grace Elliot


Thanks for the tags, tagged you as well


----------



## Richard Raley

So this is where all the tags I see come from... 

http://www.amazon.com/Betrothal-Saved-Edwards-Years-ebook/dp/B004XT6NK0/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_2

Tags: comedy, college, funny, humor, kindle, fresno, salt lake city, young adult, ya, romance

http://www.amazon.com/Prime-Pickings-ebook/dp/B0055OHS2E/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1

Tags: scifi, science fiction, dystopian, eaters, monsters, novella

Now I will proceed to attempt to tag the 663 pages of this thread before I die of old age...


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Richard Raley said:


> So this is where all the tags I see come from...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Betrothal-Saved-Edwards-Years-ebook/dp/B004XT6NK0/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_2
> 
> Tags: comedy, college, funny, humor, kindle, fresno, salt lake city, young adult, ya, romance
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Prime-Pickings-ebook/dp/B0055OHS2E/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
> 
> Tags: scifi, science fiction, dystopian, eaters, monsters, novella
> 
> Now I will proceed to attempt to tag the 663 pages of this thread before I die of old age...


Richard, we advise to only go back six pages, and then keep up. That way eventually you'll catch all active taggers.

Tagged yours.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Franz said:


> Hi People,
> 
> I am all caught up tagging today. Thank you to everyone that has tagged my book.
> 
> See you tomorrow,


Franz, I saw your paperback had no tags. I copied the tags of your Kindle-edition, minus the specific kindle-tags. Hope that was OK.
Maybe post a separate link for your paperback?

-----------------------------------
My new one went live on Amazon. Tags appreciated.

Bonds of Blood










preferred tags:

andrew ashling, angst, domination, erotica, gay, gay erotica, gay fiction, gay romance, historical fantasy, historical romance, m m erotica, m m romance, medieval, medieval fantasy, medieval romance


----------



## Richard Raley

Andrew Ashling said:


> Richard, we advise to only go back six pages, and then keep up. That way eventually you'll catch all active taggers.
> 
> Tagged yours.


Fine...but the power-leveler in me is complaining something awful...


----------



## JRTomlin

All caught up again after a few days absence. Welcome to all the newcomers and new books.

Thanks for the tags everyone, and apologies to anyone who tried to tag Talon of the Unnamed Goddess while it was "down". Some mysterious force kicked it back to "draft" status on KDP and it took a couple of days to get it back active again.

Tags on the novels in my sig are appreciated and if you would please down vote "med" in Freedom's Sword I would very much appreciate it. 

Thanks and have a great Friday.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread new authors. I tagged your books.


----------



## ShaunaG

Good morning everyone!

Welcome to the thread!

All caught up.

Heres my link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004YTPBX4

For the new people, I have some "bad" tags so I'm asking people to just press the "T" button twice and then copy and paste this list into the box that pops up:

Young Adult, Young Adult Urban Fiction, Young Adult Paranormal Romance, Young Adult Paranormal, Young Adult Fantasy, mystery, paranormal romance, supernatural, supernatural romance, urban fantasy, magical realism, romantic suspense, strong supernatural heroine, action, suspense


----------



## Mike Dennis

Liked and tagged:

Stuart Millard
Gerrie Ferris (all Kindle + The End Game hardcover)
Dawson Vosburg (all Kindle + Double Life print)
Lena Hillbrand (The Superiors)
Laura Lond (The Magic Bracelet--all other already liked & tagged, Kindle and paperback)
Jennifer L Oliver
Richard Raley (both)

Thanks to everyone who has tagged all of my books.

Here are links to my books for those who haven't tagged them yet.

SETUP ON FRONT STREET Kindle
BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL / Three Stories From The Dark Side Kindle
THE TAKE Kindle
SETUP ON FRONT STREET Paperback
BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL: Three Stories From The Dark Side Paperback
THE TAKE Paperback


----------



## Arlene Webb

MoonlitDreams said:


> Tag Exchange: (Some of these I already did with my author account, but I went back and re-did with my personal one.)
> I Caught up with tags and likes on all books listed by the following:
> DDScott
> sibelhodge
> Amyshojai
> kathycarmichael
> mickip
> Mike Dennis
> Anne Maven
> Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake'
> HaemishM
> RickySides
> GRACE ELLIOT - I tried clicking on your signature and the link doesn't work
> Ruth Harris
> David N. Alderman
> Paul Hardy
> Arlene Webb
> JaymeMorse
> Gabriel Beyers
> 
> I would appreciate it if y'all could tag/like my bonus edition of Birthrights as well.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Birthrights-The-Awakening-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B0057SMI6E/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2
> Any of these tags: demons, faeries, fairy, fantasy, magic, paranormal, paranormal fantasy mystery, spells, urban fantasy, vampire, witches, novel and short stories
> I am going to be doing reviews for some of your books, because there are a few in this list that really caught my eye!
> I still have more to catch up - maybe by the end of the day - life's calling!


Thanks for the tags! I got yours and will catch up asap to others.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caught up for the time being. Thanks for all tags back.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up-again-for maybe 30 seconds. *s*


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Do you think there is any point in us starting an Amazon DE tagging thread?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Do you think there is any point in us starting an Amazon DE tagging thread?


You have to purchase something from DE to tag so we decided to let authors request DE tags through the UK thread. There are a few of us there who have purchased.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Tagged today:

Shauna Granger
Mike Dennis
Arlene Webb
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Laura Loud
Tess St. John
Franz
Anne Maven
JR Tomlin

Thanks in advance for tag backs and likes! Please also tag and like my new romantic thriller RIPPED APART:

http://www.amazon.com/Ripped-Apart-ebook/dp/B0057H6XMA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1309548186&sr=1-1

Miriam Minger


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged & liked--

Lena
MoonlitD
AndrewA
RichardR
JR--downvoted

Welcome to the new taggers & thanks for the tags back.
All caught up.


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up so far.


----------



## Shana Norris

I'm all caught up on the last few pages. 

Adding mine with the tags listed:

Something to Blog About http://www.amazon.com/Something-Blog-About-Shana-Norris/dp/0810994747/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2
young adult, blogs, teen, humor, young adult romance, fiction, young teens, high school, friendship, family, drama

Troy High (paperback) http://www.amazon.com/Troy-High-Shana-Norris/dp/0810996650/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
teen, football, high school, young adult, young adult romance, young teens, modern retelling, friendship, family, drama, humor, iliad, cheerleading

Troy High (Kindle) http://www.amazon.com/Troy-High-ebook/dp/B004Q3RTTC/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
teen, football, high school, young adult, young adult romance, young teens, modern retelling, friendship, family, drama, humor, iliad, cheerleading

Troy High (hardcover) http://www.amazon.com/Troy-High-Shana-Norris/dp/0810946475/ref=tmm_hrd_title_0
teen, football, high school, young adult, young adult romance, young teens, modern retelling, friendship, family, drama, humor, iliad, cheerleading

The Boyfriend Thief http://www.amazon.com/The-Boyfriend-Thief-ebook/dp/B0058WCBOI/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_3
teen, young adult, young adult romance, young adult romantic comedy, high school, love, love story, family, coming of age, friendship, realistic fiction, relationships

Thank you!!


----------



## MoonlitDreams

Tess St. John
CCJames
M.H.Sargent
Adam Kisiel
Franz
ReflexiveFire
wm ollie
Courtney Cantrell
D.A. Boulter
Millard
GerrieFerrisFinger
nownewstrue
Dawsburg

Okay, I keep getting failed to save messages now while tagging, so I'm going to have to try to catch up again a little later. 
Those listed above are done for likes and tags.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread. I tagged all versions of your books.


----------



## 25803

Shana: I was able to tag all of them except for Something To Blog About.  I couldn't find a place to tag it.  Will have to try again later since Amazon seems to be having tag hiccups right now.


----------



## Shana Norris

Thanks, guys.

Kathy: Yes, I think Amazon is having some problems. I went back farther trying to tag a few more books and kept getting failed to save errors.   Thanks for trying!!


----------



## DDScott

TGIF, Y'All!

I'm all caught-up!

Welcome to all our new members and thanks tons for all the tag-back luuuvvv!

Cheers to a superfab weekend ahead!!!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got Shana Norris new books, welcome!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author

And here's the new paperback.

A Walk In the Woods

romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, single author collection, short story collection, indie author, margaret lake

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up!

Thanks for the tags!

To any newbies...mine are in my siggy!!  Thanks.


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Hey all! 

I've caught up, liking and tagging the last six pages! I would've made a list but it started being too looongg. 

Please use "tt" and copy and paste the following when tagging my book:

romance, bargain books, contemporary romance, multicultural romance, kindle, family drama, hollywood, drama, humorous romance

Thanks so much!!!!

Tiphanie


----------



## Penang

Hi! 

Just did tagging for the last 5 pages. I'll try tomorrow to go back further. Should I be liking the pages as well??

My novel Songbird is a YA Romance (the link is in my signature).

 Ang


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up.


----------



## That one girl

Penang said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just did tagging for the last 5 pages. I'll try tomorrow to go back further. Should I be liking the pages as well??
> 
> My novel Songbird is a YA Romance (the link is in my signature).
> 
> Ang


I caught up on the last five pages, as well. I also added "kindle" and "fiction" tags on yours, if you don't mind. See you all again next week.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Penang said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just did tagging for the last 5 pages. I'll try tomorrow to go back further. Should I be liking the pages as well??
> 
> My novel Songbird is a YA Romance (the link is in my signature).
> 
> Ang


I tagged both versions of your book.  Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Shana Norris
Penang


----------



## kahuna

Dear Penang,

I went to the amazon page and tagged your tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me relationships, love, sexuality, romance, erotica, psychology, self help, spirituality, passion, erotic, sensual, lovers, and health.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Mike Dennis

Liked and tagged:

Shana Norris (all--Kindle, paperback, and hardcover)
Tiphanie Thomas (Kindle and print)
Angela Fristoe (Kindle and print)

Thanks to everyone who has tagged all of my books.

Here are links to my books for those who haven't tagged them yet.

SETUP ON FRONT STREET Kindle
BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL / Three Stories From The Dark Side Kindle
THE TAKE Kindle
SETUP ON FRONT STREET Paperback
BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL: Three Stories From The Dark Side Paperback
THE TAKE Paperback


----------



## Russell Brooks

All caught up. There were two (UK Amazon was one of them) which didn't allow me to tag.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up! Happy holiday, folks!


----------



## ReflexiveFire

Whew, caught up...for now!


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged a couple of books I hadn't in the past. One for Russel and the other for Reflexivefire.


----------



## Russell Brooks

Just tagged Jack Murphy. He was the only one that I missed.


----------



## Richard Raley

Did the last ten pages, guess that makes me caught up.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Richard, got your books (new to me), and welcome to the thread. All caught up--for now.


----------



## ShaunaG

All caught up.

Heres my link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004YTPBX4

For the new people, I have some "bad" tags so I'm asking people to just press the "T" button twice and then copy and paste this list into the box that pops up:

Young Adult, Young Adult Urban Fiction, Young Adult Paranormal Romance, Young Adult Paranormal, Young Adult Fantasy, mystery, paranormal romance, supernatural, supernatural romance, urban fantasy, magical realism, romantic suspense, strong supernatural heroine, action, suspense


----------



## Franz

Hi Gang,

I am all caught up for today. I just realized that I had not put my paperback up for tagging. Here is the address:
http://www.amazon.com/Clarion-Destiny-Home-Lost-1/dp/1461081882/ref=sr_1_1_title_0_main?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1309622058&sr=1-1
I thank all of you that have tagged my book.

I'll be back tomorrow.

Franz


----------



## Ricky Sides

Franz said:


> Hi Gang,
> 
> I am all caught up for today. I just realized that I had not put my paperback up for tagging. Here is the address:
> http://www.amazon.com/Clarion-Destiny-Home-Lost-1/dp/1461081882/ref=sr_1_1_title_0_main?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1309622058&sr=1-1
> I thank all of you that have tagged my book.
> 
> I'll be back tomorrow.
> 
> Franz


Tagged.


----------



## 25803

All caught up to here!

Thanks very much for the tags and likes 

In case you haven't tagged yet, here's my links:

Angel Be Good
Stuck On You (A Texas Legacy Romantic Comedy #2)
Hot Flash

I'm trying to move some of these higher up the tagging list for Kissing Kelli, so if you could please cut and paste into the TT box:

4th of July, romantic comedy, sweet romance, humor, texas, contemporary romance, comedy, Kathy Carmichael, 99 cents, bargain books

Kissing Kelli (A Texas Legacy Romantic Comedy #1)


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Kathy, somehow I'd missed 2 of those...now got ya covered.


----------



## 25803

Thank you very much, Amy!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. If you went back through the last five or six pages, you probably tagged mine, so thank you.


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged & liked

ShanaN
Penang
Franz

Welcome to the new taggers. Thanks for the tags back. Happy Fourth!
All caught up


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up. Have a great 4th everyone!


----------



## Penang

Done pages 1-10, and 660-665. Going to try and get a few more pages done tonight!

 Ang


----------



## Ed_ODell

All,

Caught up again. Welcome back, everyone! Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## Paul Hardy

Penang said:


> Done pages 1-10, and 660-665. Going to try and get a few more pages done tonight!


Seriously - that's as caught up as you need to be. Just do what the esteemed Margaret of the Lake says: do the last six pages when you start, and then keep going on a roughly daily basis, and your tags will multiply like rabbits with an endless supply of lettuce...

(I may be paraphrasing) 

Meanwhile, I'm up to date!
(lots of new people, lots of old people with new books or very specific requests for certain tags, all honoured most deeply!)

Meanwhile, please deploy these tags for me:

post-apocalyptic, genocide, nuclear war, parallel worlds, group therapy, zombies, science fiction, multiverse, ptsd, end of the world, scifi

...especially the zombies one. Because that somehow fell off the edge. And the zombies are HUNGRY FOR YOUR TAGS. 

Until the next time... keep tagging!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Paul Hardy said:


> Seriously - that's as caught up as you need to be. Just do what the esteemed Margaret of the Lake says: do the last six pages when you start, and then keep going on a roughly daily basis, and your tags will multiply like rabbits with an endless supply of lettuce...
> 
> (I may be paraphrasing)


I like yours better.


----------



## Guest

Tagged:

coral russell
patricia mclinn
t.s. welti
tallulah grace
joe chiapetta
kathy carmichael
arlene webb
tess st. john
margaret lake (one I didn't get before)
m.h. sargent
liz fervo
karen wojcik berner
jack murphy
ricky sides (another one I missed!)
anne maven
franz mclaren
william ollie
courtney cantrell
micki street
gerrie ferris finger
dawson vosburg
andrew ashling
lena hillbrand
jan hurst-nicholson
jennifer l. oliver
richard raley
jr tomlin
miriam minger
shana norris
tiphanie thomas
angela fristoe
russell brooks


Thanks so much everybody, this is a wonderful thread. Please take a moment to help me by adding/confirming the following tags:

fantasy, fiction, modern fantasy, indie author, kindle, magic, ebook, fiction novel, wizards, nebraska, lincoln nebraska, blue collar fiction, female hero, heroine


Additional tags for the short story (only) "The Machine": short story, short fiction, fiction short story

God bless.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up.

Thanks for any tags back...they're in my siggy...Don't Let It Show is a new one!!  Thanks.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Shoshana: had missed one earlier, tagged now
Richard Raley: new tags

-----------------------------------
My new one went live on Amazon. Tags appreciated.

Bonds of Blood

preferred tags:

andrew ashling, angst, domination, erotica, gay, gay erotica, gay fiction, gay romance, historical fantasy, historical romance, m m erotica, m m romance, medieval, medieval fantasy, medieval romance


----------



## Mike Dennis

Liked and tagged:

Tess St John (Don't Let It Show--the other one is already liked and tagged)



Ed_ODell said:


> All,
> 
> Caught up again. Welcome back, everyone! Thanks for all your hard work!


Note to Ed O'Dell:
I think you may have missed my books, Ed. Your name is not among the taggers. I know it's easy to overlook one when you're doing 5 or 6 pages at one sitting. I tagged all three of yours some time ago, including the print version of Three Minutes More. Could you please take a moment and go back and tag my books? The links are below.

Thanks for the second effort.



Mike Dennis said:


> SETUP ON FRONT STREET Kindle
> BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL / Three Stories From The Dark Side Kindle
> THE TAKE Kindle
> SETUP ON FRONT STREET Paperback
> BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL: Three Stories From The Dark Side Paperback
> THE TAKE Paperback


----------



## ShaunaG

Not much to catch up on this morning, but it's done.

Heres my link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004YTPBX4

For the new people, I have some "bad" tags so I'm asking people to just press the "T" button twice and then copy and paste this list into the box that pops up:

Young Adult, Young Adult Urban Fiction, Young Adult Paranormal Romance, Young Adult Paranormal, Young Adult Fantasy, mystery, paranormal romance, supernatural, supernatural romance, urban fantasy, magical realism, romantic suspense, strong supernatural heroine, action, suspense


----------



## Amyshojai

Amazing...I'm still caught up! folks must have taken the weekend off from uploading new books.


----------



## Guest

Tagged:

amy shojai (got a couple I missed before)
franz mclaren (paperback)


My preferred tags:

fantasy, fiction, modern fantasy, indie author, kindle, magic, ebook, fiction novel, wizards, nebraska, lincoln nebraska, blue collar fiction, female hero, heroine


Additional tags for the short story (only) "The Machine": short story, short fiction, fiction short story


----------



## joyce9

Thanks all for the tags!
http://www.amazon.com/Causes-Principles-Arabic-Joyce-Akesson/dp/9197895431/ref=zg_bs_11815_100

I will also appreciate if you can tag the book in the UK:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Causes-Principles-Arabic-Joyce-Akesson/dp/9197895431/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1309714972&sr=8-14

Thanks a lot! I am also tagging your books.

Joyce.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

joyce9 said:


> Thanks all for the tags!
> http://www.amazon.com/Causes-Principles-Arabic-Joyce-Akesson/dp/9197895431/ref=zg_bs_11815_100
> 
> I will also appreciate if you can tag the book in the UK:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Causes-Principles-Arabic-Joyce-Akesson/dp/9197895431/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1309714972&sr=8-14
> 
> Thanks a lot! I am also tagging your books.
> 
> Joyce.


To request UK tags, please go here.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg571978.html#msg571978

We keep separate threads for US and UK tags because you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK to have tagging privileges there. Most of the taggers here don't have UK privileges.


----------



## Ruth Harris

Still caught up.
Amazing. Almost never happens. Must be the Fourth!


----------



## DonnaFaz

I'm all caught up! I hope everyone in the US is enjoying a happy holiday weekend!

~Donna~


----------



## Franz

Hiya,

All caught up on tagging for today. Thanks to all that have tagged my books. I'll be back tommorrow.

Regards,

Franz


----------



## Ricky Sides

Slow tag day?   I'm caught up to this point.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Slow tag day?  I'm caught up to this point.


I'm caught up, too. I think it's the holiday. The Sample Sunday thread is unusually quiet, too.


----------



## MoonlitDreams

Caught up again, finally.    Have a great holiday weekend for those of you in North America!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm caught up, too. I think it's the holiday. The Sample Sunday thread is unusually quiet, too.


I'm too full of barbecue to make much noise.


----------



## Russell Brooks

I'm all caught up from two days ago.


----------



## Penang

All caught up


----------



## Gabriel Beyers

Caught up.


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hi everyone,

I have caught up. I have been thinking - are other people available to add new tags apart from those already added? For example would you be able to add some new tags to my book? More should be better, am I right?

Adam


----------



## Ricky Sides

Adam,

Not necessarily. You want tags that appeal to your target readers. With almost everyone using the tt method of tagging these days, the overwhelming majority of your tags will be the first ten. The rest will still gain a few, but that will be very few.


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged* (Kindle + print where possible):

MoonlitDreams
Andrew Ashling (new one)
Richard Raley
Shana Norris
Tiphanie Thomas
Penang
Russell Brooks

All caught up 
If you haven't had the chance, please tag Flank Hawk (Kindle + print)
See signature below.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Franz

Hiya,

All caught up again today. Thanks to all for tagging my book. See you tomorrow.

Franz


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with:

Moonlit Dreams
Richard Raley
Shana Norris
Angela Fristoe
Franz

----------------

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Amyshojai

Happy Independence Day! Still all caught up.


----------



## Mike Dennis

Liked and tagged:

Russell Brooks (both, incl Pandora's Succession paperback)

Note to Ed O'Dell:
I think you may have missed my books, Ed, in getting caught up. Your name is not among the taggers. I know it's easy to overlook one when you're doing 5 or 6 pages at one sitting. I tagged all three of yours some time ago, including the print version of Three Minutes More. Could you please take a moment and go back and tag my books? The links are below.

Note to William Meikle and Harry Shannon:
I think you guys may have missed mine also, since your names are not among the taggers. I tagged _all_ of your books, which come to well over 50, including the paperbacks. Could you please go back and tag mine? The links are below.

Thanks for the second effort.

SETUP ON FRONT STREET Kindle
BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL / Three Stories From The Dark Side Kindle
THE TAKE Kindle
SETUP ON FRONT STREET Paperback
BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL: Three Stories From The Dark Side Paperback
THE TAKE Paperback


----------



## MoonlitDreams

Liked and tagged for TWErvin2 and all caught up on again. 

Birthrightshttp://www.amazon.com/dp/B004VNQZYM
and
Birthrights Bonus Editionhttp://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057SMI6E


----------



## Ruth Harris

Still caught up.
Happy fourth!


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up...mine are in my siggy....thanks!


----------



## Doug Lance

Caught up to you all on this beautiful July 4th morning.

Here's a link to my indie fiction magazine please tag me up - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004UD88K2

Thank you thank you thank you!!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Still caught up. Checked a few.

-----------------------------------
My new one went live on Amazon. Tags appreciated.

Bonds of Blood

preferred tags:

andrew ashling, angst, domination, erotica, gay, gay erotica, gay fiction, gay romance, historical fantasy, historical romance, m m erotica, m m romance, medieval, medieval fantasy, medieval romance


----------



## davidjk1

Hi all,

Quick question: I'm from England, as I've only purchased items from the Amazon.co.uk site, will people be able to see that I've tagged their books on the .com site, or will it hide my tagging vote?

Thanks inadvance.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

davidjk1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Quick question: I'm from England, as I've only purchased items from the Amazon.co.uk site, will people be able to see that I've tagged their books on the .com site, or will it hide my tagging vote?
> 
> Thanks inadvance.


If you can post reviews on the US site without purchasing, then you can tag.

If you need to purchase something, and I suspect that you do, buy a .01 book from the Amazon US Marketplace and ship it to a charity shop or library in the US to avoid high shipping charges.


----------



## tallulahgrace

All caught up, thanks for the tags!


----------



## davidjk1

Thanks for the help, Margaret, done as suggested.

I've only the one book, link here --- > http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0053HHHRE

Your tags much appreciated, thank you.

List of people I've tagged so far below: (working backwards from page 667)

Harper Alibeck -- tallulahgrace -- Margaret Lake' -- Andrew Ashling --Doug Lance -- Tess St John --Ruth Harris -- MoonlitDreams -- Mike Dennis -- Amyshojai
M. G. Scarsbrook -- Franz -- TWErvin2 -- Ricky Sides -- Adam Kisiel -- Gabriel Beyers -- Penang -- DonnaFaz -- joyce9 -- Shoshana -- ShaunaG -- Paul Hardy 
Ed_ODell -- David N. Alderman -- KathyCarmichael -- Richard Raley -- Russell Brooks -- ReflexiveFire -- kahuna

I'll carry on the rest at lunch at work tomorrow! Happy 4th of July my Americian friends! Can I say that being British?


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your book David.


----------



## 25803

davidjk1 said:


> I've only the one book, link here --- > http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0053HHHRE


Got your book, David.

Thanks to all for the tag backs.

Not really anything to catch up on here!

Happy 4th to all


----------



## MH Sargent

Okay, caught up to "Like" and "tag" the following:

Kahuna
Franz McLaren
Christine Butler
Russell Brooks
Penang
Adam Kisiel
T. Ervin II
M.G. Scarsbrook
Ruth Harris
Doug Lance - efiction publishing
Tallulah Grace
Harper Alibeck

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Grace Elliot

davidjk1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Quick question: I'm from England, as I've only purchased items from the Amazon.co.uk site, will people be able to see that I've tagged their books on the .com site, or will it hide my tagging vote?
> 
> Thanks inadvance.


I tag Amazon.com from the UK and no probs.....


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up! 

'A Dead Man's Debt' was deactivated for a couple of days - hopefully it's back and tag-able again.
Grace x


----------



## davidjk1

Had some time before bed, did a few more. Thank you, KathyCarmichael & Amyshojai for the return tags! 

Done everyone on pages 667-661 - names below

Harper Alibeck -- tallulahgrace -- Margaret Lake' -- Andrew Ashling --Doug Lance -- Tess St John --Ruth Harris -- MoonlitDreams -- Mike Dennis -- Amyshojai
M. G. Scarsbrook -- Franz -- TWErvin2 -- Ricky Sides -- Adam Kisiel -- Gabriel Beyers -- Penang -- DonnaFaz -- joyce9 -- Shoshana -- ShaunaG -- Paul Hardy 
Ed_ODell -- David N. Alderman -- KathyCarmichael -- Richard Raley -- Russell Brooks -- ReflexiveFire -- kahuna

wm ollie -- Rhynedahll -- Courtney Cantrell -- Millard -- mickip -- GerrieFerrisFinger -- Gabriel Beyers -- nownewstrue -- Dawsburg -- tallulahgrace -- Liz Fervo 
-- HaemishM -- ccjames -- Lena -- Laura Lond -- D.A. Boulter -- M. G. Scarsbrook -- Adam Kisiel -- Jan Hurst-Nicholson -- Anne Maven -- JRTomlin 
-- M.H. Sargent-- Grace Elliot-- Arlene Webb.

I've only the one book, link here --- > http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0053HHHRE

Thanks again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Grace Elliot said:


> I tag Amazon.com from the UK and no probs.....


It probably works the same way as US taggers tagging UK books. Looks to the tagger as if the tags stuck but not to the taggee. The best way to check is to sign out of your US account and then take a look at a book you recently tagged to see if the check marks are still there.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Congratulations on the new release Andrew. Welcome to the thread David.


----------



## Laura Lond

Caught up. (Not so many new ones for me this time, but I did tag over 10 books.)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Ricky Sides

I missed a couple of your paperback in the past Laura. Just tagged them.


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hello, I have caught up and welcome all the new people and thanks for tags!


----------



## joyce9

Thanks Gertie for letting me know about the UK board.

I would appreciate some tags for these two books:

http://www.amazon.com/Majnun-Leyla-Poems-about-Passion/dp/9197764183/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1309816271&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Causes-Principles-Arabic-Joyce-Akesson/dp/9197895431/ref=zg_bs_11815_100

Thanks all for the tags! I have tagged many here. Shall continue doing so too.


----------



## Gabriel Beyers

Happy Independence Day!  I'm caught up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Hope everyone had a good 4th.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up.


----------



## Penang

All caught up
 Ang


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> All caught up. Hope everyone had a good 4th.


Excellent 4th. Best day of sales ever. Other than that, I found Babylon-5 DVDs on sale. What could be better. Thank you for your hope.


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged* (Kindle + print where possible):

Doug Lance
davidkj1

All caught up again 

If you haven't had the chance, please tag Flank Hawk  (Kindle + print).
See signature below for links.


----------



## garygibson

I was just on the Kindle community boards and saw that Amazon were preventing people from carrying a tag exchange, or at least trying to. I was tempted to take part in a tag exchange, but now I'm worried about that in case Amazon decides to kick my book off the site. Am I worrying too much?


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Ricky Sides said:


> Caught up to this point. Congratulations on the new release Andrew. Welcome to the thread David.


Thanks Ricky.
I was checking my tags on your books, and Claws has "four legged hairballs". Really?


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hello, 

I have caught up. I wonder, should I go deeper?

Adam


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

davidjk1 - Welcome

All caught up

-----------------------------------
My new one went live on Amazon. Tags appreciated.

Bonds of Blood

preferred tags:

andrew ashling, angst, domination, erotica, gay, gay erotica, gay fiction, gay romance, historical fantasy, historical romance, m m erotica, m m romance, medieval, medieval fantasy, medieval romance


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Adam Kisiel said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have caught up. I wonder, should I go deeper?
> 
> Adam


Six pages back is enough, then just tag forward from there.


----------



## Franz

Hi Everyone,

I am once again caught up. I have tagged everyone that has posted since 6/26/2011. Thank you all for your tags.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

garygibson said:


> I was just on the Kindle community boards and saw that Amazon were preventing people from carrying a tag exchange, or at least trying to. I was tempted to take part in a tag exchange, but now I'm worried about that in case Amazon decides to kick my book off the site. Am I worrying too much?


I seriously doubt if Amazon will pull your book. They might pull all tags, but I doubt if they'll even do that. The publishers probably wouldn't allow it. Their books get tagged a lot, too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

D.A. Boulter said:


> Excellent 4th. Best day of sales ever. Other than that, I found Babylon-5 DVDs on sale. What could be better. Thank you for your hope.


Sounds like a day to remember. Enjoy your DVD's.


----------



## Shana Norris

All caught up again, I think. Thanks for the tags, everyone!


----------



## Amyshojai

Happy day-AFTER-the-4th! Still all caught up. Hope y'all had a good holiday, and no pets went AWOL from fireworks.


----------



## ThatGurlthatlife

Hi Everyone, I would love for my book: The Gifts (Vol 1- The Gifts Trilogy to be included in the tag exchange. Here is the link: http://tiny.cc/636se
and Here are some tags I would prefer. I will go and tag the last 5 or 6
pages now. Thanks so much! Young adult fantasy fiction, Youg adult books, fantasy fiction trilgoy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy, supernatural, romance, trilogy, young adult fantasy, young adult paranormal, angel,
angels, Nephilim, fantasy, cheap kindle ebooks


----------



## Amyshojai

Got "The Gifts" tagged, welcome to the thread.


----------



## ShaunaG

Morning all! Welcome to the new people, I'm all caught up on your tags!

Heres my link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004YTPBX4

For the new people, I have some "bad" tags so I'm asking people to just press the "T" button twice and then copy and paste this list into the box that pops up:

Young Adult, Young Adult Urban Fiction, Young Adult Paranormal Romance, Young Adult Paranormal, Young Adult Fantasy, mystery, paranormal romance, supernatural, supernatural romance, urban fantasy, magical realism, romantic suspense, strong supernatural heroine, action, suspense


----------



## Ruth Harris

liked & tagged--

DavidJK1
ThatGurl

Welcome to the new taggers & thanks for the tags back.
All caught up.


----------



## JenniferBecton

Boy, do I have a long way to go to get caught up, but I'll be plugging away at tags today.

If you have a moment, would you tag my newest book Absolute Liability (A Southern Fraud Thriller).

Thank you very much!


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Jennifer, got all your books! Congrats on the new one.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ThatGurlthatlife said:


> Hi Everyone, I would love for my book: The Gifts (Vol 1- The Gifts Trilogy to be included in the tag exchange. Here is the link: http://tiny.cc/636se
> and Here are some tags I would prefer. I will go and tag the last 5 or 6
> pages now. Thanks so much! Young adult fantasy fiction, Youg adult books, fantasy fiction trilgoy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy, supernatural, romance, trilogy, young adult fantasy, young adult paranormal, angel,
> angels, Nephilim, fantasy, cheap kindle ebooks


You might want to correct the spelling in your second tag in your original post. It's way too easy to perpetuate something like that. You're corrected and tagged.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JenniferBecton said:


> Boy, do I have a long way to go to get caught up, but I'll be plugging away at tags today.
> 
> If you have a moment, would you tag my newest book Absolute Liability (A Southern Fraud Thriller).
> 
> Thank you very much!


Welcome back, Jennifer, and congratulations on the new release. All tagged.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Okay...I'm all caught up again. There were five or six new-to-me authors. Please tag me in return. Thanks!

~Donna~


----------



## Paul Hardy

Kind of a quiet weekend, but a few people still got tagged...

Shoshana Sumrall Frerking - somehow I missed you before. But not this time!
Mike Dennis - I missed the paperback version of The Take, but no longer!
Newbie taggers: David J Khan, Patria, Dunn-Rowe & Jennifer Becton 

Please carry on with tagging me, too. Especially the Zombies tag, which doesn't pop up even when you TT. Thanks!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

garygibson said:


> I was just on the Kindle community boards and saw that Amazon were preventing people from carrying a tag exchange, or at least trying to. I was tempted to take part in a tag exchange, but now I'm worried about that in case Amazon decides to kick my book off the site. Am I worrying too much?


I also saw that post and wondered if Amazon would find some way of clamping down on tag exchanges that take part on other websites. Goodreads also have a tag exchange.

BTW I tagged one of Mel Comley's, Margaret Lake's and Amy Shojai's books on Amazon DE and when I went back to look the tags were still up. I haven't bought anything from there, so maybe we can at least put a few tags up.


----------



## Amyshojai

Really? we can tag on DE without having purchased? Will have to look into that--thanks for the tags!


----------



## JenniferBecton

You know, it's really fun to tag books and see how all my fellow authors are doing. It sure provides a great deal of inspiration for me!


----------



## davidjk1

Evening all, ty for the warm welcome and the tags!

Caught up on a few more today: Jennifer Becton -- Shana Norris -- Lexy Harper.

If I missed anyone, please give me a nudge. ty.

My link --- > http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0053HHHRE

EDIT: Tagged you KealanPatrick.


----------



## KealanPatrick

Hi All,

Congrats to all the authors who are seeing great success! You deserve it!

Looks like I have an awful lot of tagging to do today. In the meantime, if you wouldn't mind reciprocating, my book THE TURTLE BOY has the suggested tags: horror, horror fiction, coming of age, ghost story, Gothic horror, occult, suspense, kindle authors, kindle horror.

Continued good luck to you all!

Kealan Patrick Burke


----------



## JRTomlin

All caught up again. Thanks for the tags everyone.

My novels are in my sig for anyone who needs the links.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Keelan, got your books tagged. Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Harris Channing

Whew!  Did the last 6 pages...totally need to stop by more often!

Have  great day and thanks for any and all tag backs.

H.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I also saw that post and wondered if Amazon would find some way of clamping down on tag exchanges that take part on other websites. Goodreads also have a tag exchange.
> 
> BTW I tagged one of Mel Comley's, Margaret Lake's and Amy Shojai's books on Amazon DE and when I went back to look the tags were still up. I haven't bought anything from there, so maybe we can at least put a few tags up.


We know from the UK site that it will look to the tagger like the tags are there but not to the taggee. The best way to find out is sign out of your DE account and check while you are signed out.

I just check Ariana's Pride over there and I only have two tags except for Kindle. How many do you see?


----------



## Mike Dennis

Liked and tagged:

David J Khan
Joyce Akesson (Poems About Passion--other book already liked & tagged)
Franz McLaren (paperback--Kindle already liked & tagged)
Jennifer Becton (all--Kindle and paperback)
Kealan Patrick Burke (Kindle and paperback)

Note to Ed O'Dell, Harper Alibeck, Tallulah Grace, Tiphanie Thomas:

I think you may have missed my books in getting caught up. Your names are not among the taggers. I know it's easy to overlook one when you're doing 5 or 6 pages at one sitting. I tagged all of yours some time ago, including the print versions where applicable. Could you please take a moment and go back and tag my books? The links are below.

Note to William Meikle and Harry Shannon:

I think you guys may have missed mine also, since your names are not among the taggers. I tagged all of your books, which come to well over 50, including the paperbacks. Could you please go back and tag mine? The links are below.

Thanks for the second effort.

SETUP ON FRONT STREET Kindle
BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL / Three Stories From The Dark Side Kindle
THE TAKE Kindle
SETUP ON FRONT STREET Paperback
BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL: Three Stories From The Dark Side Paperback
THE TAKE Paperback


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

Welcome new authors. I tagged your books.  I'm caught up to this point.

Four legged hairball? I'll have to check that out.


----------



## David N. Alderman

Caught up from the long weekend. Hope everyone had a great 4th!


----------



## Ann Chambers

All caught up again from last week. Several authors/book covers I hadn't seen before. I like the tagging crew! Please tag me back, I'm curious to see whether lots of tags will help my poor little book's search status. Link is in sig. Thanks!


----------



## kahuna

Thatgurlthatlife
Jennifer Becton
Kelean Patrick

I went to the amazon page and tagged your tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me relationships, love, sexuality, romance, erotica, psychology, self help, spirituality, passion, erotic, sensual, lovers, and health.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your tomato book Ann...made me hungry!


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged & liked--

JenniferB
KealanP
HarrisC

Welcome to the new taggers & thanks for the tags back.
All caught up.


----------



## KealanPatrick

Tagged everyone on this page. Thanks for the welcome and the tagbacks!

Kealan


----------



## Tess St John

Okay, peeps...I'm caught up for today...would really appreciate any tags back...especially on my new one...Don't Let It Show!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up.


----------



## 28612

Caught up after tagging:

T.S. 
Tallulah
Kathy C - new one
Tess - new one (with downvotes)_
Liz
Jack M - 1 previously missed
Franz
William O x3
Stuart M - new one
Gerrie x5
Dawson x3
Paul H - added zombies
Andrew - new one
Lena x3
Jennifer
Richard x2
Shana x5
Angela
Russell x2
Kathy C's move-up tags
David 
Joyce - 1 missed previously
ThatGurl - The Gifts
Jennifer B x3
Kealan x3

I'm sparing folks my total list of tags -- this time  -- because I'm trying to refine tags on a few books.

So, if folks would copy and paste these tags for these books, I'd be so grateful -- TIA!!

Almost a Bride (Wyoming Wildflowers Book 1)

Emotional romance, reunion romance, ranch romance, cowboy romance, rancher, ranching, cowboy, marriage of convenience romance, lost love romance, sizzle, marriage of convenience, second-chance romance, patricia mclinn, backlist ebooks, western romance

Match Made in Wyoming (Wyoming Wildflowers Book 2)

Emotional romance, reunion romance, ranch romance, cowboy romance, rancher, ranching, cowboy, sizzle, snowbound, secret identity, patricia mclinn, wounded hero romance, dog rescue, collie dog, collie puppy

A Stranger in the Family (Book 1: Bardville Trilogy) (Bardville, Wyoming Trilogy)

Emotional romance, family secrets, ranch, ranching, ranch romance, secret baby romance, sizzle, adoption reunion, romance novel, western romance, heartwarming, trilogy romance, kindle authors, patricia mclinn, 99 cents

Prelude to a Wedding (The Wedding Series Book 1)

Emotional romance, Chicago romance, family secrets, opposites attract romance, 
trilogy romance, kindle authors, patricia mclinn, sizzle, backlist ebooks, college friends, heartwarming, backlist ebooks, romance novel, love story books, antique appraiser,


----------



## KealanPatrick

Thanks for the tags! Tagged a couple of books each for all you wonderful folks who posted after me up there.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> We know from the UK site that it will look to the tagger like the tags are there but not to the taggee. The best way to find out is sign out of your DE account and check while you are signed out.
> 
> I just check Ariana's Pride over there and I only have two tags except for Kindle. How many do you see?


While I was logged in I could see 15 tags and was able to tag them all and also add 'fiction' just to see if it would take. I'm a bit nervous about logging out as I (mistakenly) have two accounts and I sometimes have a job logging in at all.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged today:

David JK1
Joyce9
Jennifer Becton
ThatGurlthatlife
Kelan Patrick

-----------

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

ThatGurlthatlife
JenniferBecton: new one
KealanPatrick
LexyHarper: new one

-----------------------------------
My new one went live on Amazon. Tags appreciated.

Bonds of Blood

preferred tags:

andrew ashling, angst, domination, erotica, gay, gay erotica, gay fiction, gay romance, historical fantasy, historical romance, m m erotica, m m romance, medieval, medieval fantasy, medieval romance


----------



## tallulahgrace

Mike Dennis said:


> Note to Ed O'Dell, Harper Alibeck, Tallulah Grace, Tiphanie Thomas:
> 
> I think you may have missed my books in getting caught up. Your names are not among the taggers. I know it's easy to overlook one when you're doing 5 or 6 pages at one sitting. I tagged all of yours some time ago, including the print versions where applicable. Could you please take a moment and go back and tag my books? The links are below.


Hi Mike~ Tallulah is a pen name and not on my amazon account that I use for tagging. I tagged another of your books today, just to be sure that I didn't miss you before.

Otherwise, I'm all caught up today.

Tallulah


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> While I was logged in I could see 15 tags and was able to tag them all and also add 'fiction' just to see if it would take. I'm a bit nervous about logging out as I (mistakenly) have two accounts and I sometimes have a job logging in at all.


I didn't mean the number of tag categories. I meant the number of times each tag has been checked. I'm still showing only two for each category. I clicked on see all tags and fiction didn't show. Looks like it's the same in DE as it is in UK. The tagger can see the tags, but not the taggee and unauthorized tags don't add to the actual total. Here's what I see.

kindle(5)
edward iv(2)
england(2)
henry vi(2)
historical(2)
historical fiction(2)

historical novel(2)
historical romance(2)
history(2)
kindle book(2)
lancaster(2)
medieval(2)

romance(2)
wars of the roses(2)
york(2)


----------



## Amyshojai

Got all the new books, congrats to the authors!


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hello,

I have caught up with new books. I would be grateful for tagging mine, and I was wondering if authors who did tag only my visible tags, could press "t" two times and tag them all?

Thank you!

Adam


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Adam Kisiel said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have caught up with new books. I would be grateful for tagging mine, and I was wondering if authors who did tag only my visible tags, could press "t" two times and tag them all?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Adam


Pressing tt only brings up the first ten tags. Put the tags you want in your post in a line with a comma in between each so taggers can copy and paste into the tt box. The easier you make it for everyone, the more likely it is that you'll get the tags you want.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Is a non-Kindle tag considered kosher

http://www.amazon.com/Sinking-Deeper-Questionable-Possibly-Decision/dp/155109777X/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1309959379&sr=1-1


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I didn't mean the number of tag categories. I meant the number of times each tag has been checked. I'm still showing only two for each category. I clicked on see all tags and fiction didn't show. Looks like it's the same in DE as it is in UK. The tagger can see the tags, but not the taggee and unauthorized tags don't add to the actual total. Here's what I see.
> 
> kindle(5)
> edward iv(2)
> england(2)
> henry vi(2)
> historical(2)
> historical fiction(2)
> 
> historical novel(2)
> historical romance(2)
> history(2)
> kindle book(2)
> lancaster(2)
> medieval(2)
> 
> romance(2)
> wars of the roses(2)
> york(2)


Looks like York went up to 3 after I tagged it. It now says 16 tags and fiction shows for me. A mystery how these things work. 

kindle(5)
york(3)
edward iv(2)
england(2) henry vi(2)
historical(2)
historical fiction(2)
historical novel(2)


----------



## Mike Dennis

Like and tagged:

Steve Vernon (all--Kindle and paperback, I added tags to Gypsy Blood Kindle version)

Note to Tallulah:
Thanks for the heads-up on the Amazon name. I wasn't aware of that possibility. And thanks for the tags.


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged* (Kindle + Print where possible):

ThatGirlThatLife
JenniferBeckton (new one)
KealanPatrick
Steve Vernon

Caught up again 

If you haven't had the chance, please tag Flank Hawk (Kindle + print)
See signature below for links.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  

Have got

Mike Dennis
Steve Vernon
Adam Kisiel
Davidjk1
Kealan Patrick
Ann Chambers


----------



## ShaunaG

Morning all! I'm all caught!

Heres my link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004YTPBX4

For the new people, I have some "bad" tags so I'm asking people to just press the "T" button twice and then copy and paste this list into the box that pops up:

Young Adult, Young Adult Urban Fiction, Young Adult Paranormal Romance, Young Adult Paranormal, Young Adult Fantasy, mystery, paranormal romance, supernatural, supernatural romance, urban fantasy, magical realism, romantic suspense, strong supernatural heroine, action, suspense


----------



## Allie Beck

Caught up to here!


----------



## DDScott

Wavin' atchy'all and all caught-up too!

Welcome to all our new thread members and thanks to all of you for all the superfab tags back!

All my books are in my siggy line!

Cheers!!!


----------



## Tess St John

All caught up this morning! 

Mine are in my siggy...thanks for any tags back!


----------



## Amera

Going to start working through the last few pages here, and I'd appreciate a few tags:

epic fantasy, heroic fantasy, female protagonist, fantasy series, wizard, adventure fantasy, sword and sorcery

I think that should do it.


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged & liked--

McPat--put in your new tags but note that doing so unchecked my old tags...is this what you want?
Lexy--no like button, had to tag manually (tt didn't work)
SteveV
Amera


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Ok, thanks, so now I understand. I would like to ask for tags:

relationships, dating, attraction formula, attract women, attraction, attracting women

thanks!

Adam


----------



## KealanPatrick

Caught up to here. Thanks everyone!


----------



## kahuna

Amera ~

I went to the amazon page and tagged your tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me: romance, spirituality, and health.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Library4Science

I am adding some new tags, if you have already tagged these books please don't change the ones you have.

1. Early Voyages http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004KAA9P2
Snorro Sturleson,Vikings,Leif Ericsson,Vinland,Skrellings,Early Life of Columbus,Travels of Marco Polo,Kaan's Expedition Against Chpangu,Ferlec and Basma,King Ferdinand and Queen Isabela,spicery,Pope Alexander VI.,KING DON FERRANDO,Balboa Discovers the Pacific,Cartier Discovers the St. Lawrence

2. Colonization http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052ATGC6
Marquette's Discovery of the Mississippi,King Philips War,Bacon's Rebellion,Discovery of Niagara Falls,The Famous Charter Oak Affair,M. Robert Cavelier de La Salle,Father Louis Hennepin,Leisler's Rebellion,Witchcraft in New England,Founding of William and Mary College,The Settlement of Louisiana,Establishing the Colony of Georgia,Indentured "White Slaves",

3. Revolution http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052AUF8K
1776,american history,united states,benjamin franklin,bill of rights,us constitution,george washington,history,political history,thomas jefferson,alexander hamilton,common sense by thomas paine,founding fathers,historiography

4. The Critical Period http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052ABLQ0
Fort Niagara,Battle of Fallen Timber,Fort Defiance,The X Y Z Correspondence,The Death Of Washington,Light Horse Harry,Brandywine,Monticello,Marquis de Chastellux,Shays' Rebellion,framing the Constitution,slavery,suffrage,Ordinance of the Old Congress,Laco

5. 1812 Before and After http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057U1CQ4
Chesapeake And The Shannon,Battle Of Lake Erie,Battle Of The Thames,Burning Of Washington,Battle Of Lake Champlain,What Inspired Star-Spangled Banner,Battle Of New Orleans,Treaty Of Ghent,First Protective Tariff,Disarmament On The Lakes,First Seminole War,Monroe Doctrine,Missouri Compromise,Red Jacket

These are the same as the books in my siggy but you can just click on the links as well.


----------



## 13500

Greetings all,

I think I am caught up. Welcome to all the new people. 

Thanks for the tags. I am concentrating on the paperback. (Same link below).
Karen


----------



## Amyshojai

Whew...caught up with all the new ones! Reciprocal tags on Ebooks and print appreciated. *s*


----------



## Mike Dennis

Liked and tagged:

CE Stalbaum

That catches me up for today.


----------



## Penang

Caught up again

 Angela


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I think I'm caught up. If I missed you, let me know.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi all,

Welcome to the thread new authors. I just tagged all the new submissions since my last post. Thank you for tagging my books.

http://www.amazon.com/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Ricky%20Sides

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Library4Science

All Done


Adam Kisiel
Allie Beck
Amera
Amyshojai
Ann Chambers
Arlene Webb
D.A. Boulter
David N. Alderman
davidjk1
DDScott
DonnaFaz
Doug Lance
Ed_ODell
Franz
Gabriel Deyers
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake'
Grace Elliot
Harper Alibeck
Harris Channing
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
JenniferBecton
Joyce9
JRTomlin
KathyCarmichael
KealanPatrick
Laura Lond
LexyHarper
M. G. Scarsbrook
MH Sargent
Mike Dennis
Miriam Minger
MoonlitDreams
Patricia McLinn
Paul Hardy
Penang
ReflexiveFire
Richard Raley
Russell Brooks
Ruth Harris
Shana Norris
ShaunaG
Shoshana 
Steve Vernon
T.S. Welti
tallulahgrace
Tess St John
ThatGurlthatlife
Tiphanie Thomas
TWErvin2

Thanks for the tags y'all


----------



## Franz

Hi Everyone,

I got a late start on tagging today. It seems that the quest for the dollar precluded life this morning. Anyway, I am once again all caught up. Welcome to all you new people and thanks to everyone for tagging my books.


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up for today. Welcome to the newcomers and congrats on the new books!


----------



## dabnorfish

Right, I've done everyone since the first post on page 666 (in a manner of speaking...). If people could reciprocate for Silver Snakes, I'd be much obliged.

http://www.amazon.com/Silver-Snakes-ebook/dp/B0058KS94Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1309994415&sr=1-1


----------



## ShaunaG

Caught up again! Welcome to the new comers!

Heres my link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004YTPBX4

For the new people, I have some "bad" tags so I'm asking people to just press the "T" button twice and then copy and paste this list into the box that pops up:

Young Adult, Young Adult Urban Fiction, Young Adult Paranormal Romance, Young Adult Paranormal, Young Adult Fantasy, mystery, paranormal romance, supernatural, supernatural romance, urban fantasy, magical realism, romantic suspense, strong supernatural heroine, action, suspense


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up again. Thanks for the tags back.


----------



## Amera

I think I'm caught up, and thanks for the tags.


----------



## Ricky Sides

dabnorfish said:


> Right, I've done everyone since the first post on page 666 (in a manner of speaking...). If people could reciprocate for Silver Snakes, I'd be much obliged.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Silver-Snakes-ebook/dp/B0058KS94Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1309994415&sr=1-1


Welcome to the thread. I tagged your book.


----------



## VMartinez

Hi All,

I disappeared for a bit while working on hpgetting my second book out, but I'm back to tagging. Will get caught up soon, but so far have done:
Library4Science
Franz
Dabnorfish
Shauna G
Amerasian
Ricky Sides (new one)
David N. Alderman (new one)

Would appreciate any and all return tags and likes, especially on the new book, "The Royal W.E." 

Thanks and best,
Tori


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up...please look for mine in my siggy!  Thanks!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up.


----------



## Ann Chambers

Thanks to Amy and Sibel for nice comments regarding my tomato book. I'm from the south, and we do love our tomatoes around here. Lol.
As a newbie to the tag exchange, I wanted to share my search results. Before joining the group and with only a couple of clicks per tag, my book didn't show up until about 160 when searching for "tomato" in the Kindle store. It now has 38-40 clicks per tag and is showing up at 28 for a "tomato" search and at 8 for a "tomato recipe" search. Wow, the power of tags! Awesome!
A big thanks to everyone who has tagged my book and to anyone who might see this and tag it now!
Going back to Amazon now to tag the books I've seen in the past couple of pages that I haven't clicked yet. So glad I joined the tagging crew.


----------



## ShaunaG

I wanted to say thanks to everyone too. I really think these tags are helping my sales. This month seems to be taking off much faster than the last two months for me, which is very exciting! So thank you everyone for helping me and getting my tags into the double digits!

I've caught up on the few new ones since I last posted as well.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Congratulations on the new release Victoria.   I tagged it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Welcome back, Victoria. Got you tagged.

Shauna and Ann, Congrats on the great results.


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up...heading to Thrillerfest so may be a bit before I can check in.


----------



## Alan Parkinson

A couple of weeks since I was on this thread so will try and make some headway

US link is on sig below thanks or here http://www.amazon.com/Get-Out-Away-Serviceman-ebook/dp/B0050I6A2E or pic is to the UK
Get In Get Out and Get Away - the story of my National Service

New Tagged 
Carvers Tomatoes
An unusual journey through Royal History
The last Goddess
Silver snakes
Homes lost (nice cover)
Veterans of foreign wars (looks interesting set of books)
Songbird
THe turtle boy
But can you drink the water
Devil tree


----------



## tallulahgrace

All caught up today~ Thanks for the tags~

Tallulah


----------



## davidjk1

Hi all,

All caught up. Thank you for the tags! 

My link here ---> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0053HHHRE


----------



## 25803

All caught up to here, including the tag updates!

Thanks very much for the tags and likes 

I saw that some people aren't tagging SLIders on STUCK ON YOU. SLIders are people who are electromagnetic and that's what my story is about, so I would appreciate the tag! Too bad Amazon doesn't retain the capitalization.

In case you haven't tagged yet, here's my links:

Angel Be Good
Stuck On You (A Texas Legacy Romantic Comedy #2)
Hot Flash

I'm trying to move some of these higher up the tagging list for Kissing Kelli, so if you could please cut and paste into the TT box:

4th of July, romantic comedy, sweet romance, humor, texas, contemporary romance, comedy, Kathy Carmichael, 99 cents, bargain books

Kissing Kelli (A Texas Legacy Romantic Comedy #1)

Thanks again!


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*:

Amera
Library4Science
dabnorfish
VMartinez (2nd book)

All caught up!


----------



## Lena

I'm new on here and honestly have no idea how to do anything! But I DO know how to tag. I've tagged everyone from the last 6 pages, at least 1 book per person. I will check back often.

Caught up again with the last 6 pages.
I'd love it if ppl could tag my book. I dont know how to add it in the signature, so here's the links:

Kindle book: http://www.amazon.com/The-Superiors-ebook/dp/B004ZGB2I4

Paperback: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/1461095719/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Here are my tags. PLEASE use these rather than clicking on the existing tags. PLEASE! (if you are new to tagging, go to the link, hit the "T" letter key twice rapidly, then copy and paste the tags into that box.) THANKS! tags are below:

dystopian vampire novel, futuristic vampire novels, vampire series, ethnic vampires, futuristic novels, paranormal fantasy, assassins, castes, dark urban fantasy, dystopian, slavery, prostitution, mexico, vampire novels, contract killers


----------



## Franz

Hi  Everybody,

I'm all caught up tagging for today. Thank you to all that have tagged my book.

I'll be back tomorrow.


----------



## Ruth Harris

liked & tagged--
Adam
Dabnorfish
Lena

Welcome to the new taggers & congratulations on the new books. Thanks for the tags back.
All caught up.


----------



## Theresaragan

This is great. I will get started tagging right now.

Here are my links for tagging.

http://amzn.com/B004SQQWAO
http://amzn.com/B004Q9TGG0
http://amzn.com/B004ZLYVE6
http://amzn.com/B004XWJ6OC
http://amzn.com/B0053CYPY2

Thanks!


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up this morning...mine are in my siggy...thanks!


----------



## ShaunaG

Caught up again! Welcome to the new comers!

Heres my link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004YTPBX4

For the new people, I have some "bad" tags so I'm asking people to just press the "T" button twice and then copy and paste this list into the box that pops up:

Young Adult, Young Adult Urban Fiction, Young Adult Paranormal Romance, Young Adult Paranormal, Young Adult Fantasy, mystery, paranormal romance, supernatural, supernatural romance, urban fantasy, magical realism, romantic suspense, strong supernatural heroine, action, suspense


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Tagging away again!


----------



## Mike Dennis

Liked & tagged:

Christian Dabnor
Lena Hillbrand (paperback only--Kindle already liked and tagged)
Theresa Ragan (all)


All caught up for today.


----------



## Gabriel Beyers

Caught up for today.  Don't forget to tag me back.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author

And here's the new paperback.

A Walk In the Woods

romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, single author collection, short story collection, indie author, margaret lake

Here are the rest of mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*:

Theresaragan

All caught up again


----------



## 13500

All caught up.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Steve Vernon: Sinking Deeper
Amera C.E. Stalbaum 
Karen Wojcik Berner
dabnorfish
Lena
Theresaragan

Mine are in my signature.


----------



## HaemishM

Caught up through the previous post.


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

Sorry I've been slow to keep up. These pages go fast! I've tagged the books new to me on the last couple of pages (Anyone not mentioned I've already tagged):

David N. Alderman
Gary A. Ballard
Karen Wojcik Berner
Gabriel Beyers
D. A. Boulter
Kathy Carmichael
Ann Chambers
Joe Chiapetta
Christian Dabnor
Mike Dennis
Angela Fristoe
Tallulah Grace
Shauna Granger
Ruth Harris
Lena Hillbrand
David J. Khan
Margaret Lake's newest
Library4Science
Victoria Martinez
Franz McLaren
Alan E. Parkinson
Theresa Ragan
Tess St. John
C. E. Stalbaum

May I request tags for my husband, Richard Garfinkle's science fiction novel, "Wayland's Principia" at http://www.amazon.com/Waylands-Principia-ebook/dp/B0053DLJOA/ref=dp_return_2?ie=UTF8&n=133140011&s=digital-text

suggested tags (which are a bit tweaked -- I'd especially like "interstellar travel" boosted, please):

interstellar travel, alien intelligence, hard sf, first contact, sci-fi -- alien psychology, sci-fi -- first contact, alien worlds, aliens, intelligent sf, alien contact, spaceship

Thank you!

*****

If you're feeling especially kind, could you also please tag his fantasy novel, "Exaltations"?

http://www.amazon.com/Exaltations-ebook/dp/B004OL2XOW/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

fantasy adventure, knights, parallel worlds, mythology, metafiction, quest, theurgy, spirituality

*****

Thanks kindly.


----------



## Paul Hardy

More!

Kealan Patrick Burke, Steve Vernon, C E Stalbaum, Lexy Harper, Charlie Reese, Christian Dabnor, Victoria Martinez, Theresa Ragan & Richard Garfinkle all had lovely new tags.
Patricia McLinn & Lena Hillbrand had the requested modifications to previous tagging efforts.

Speaking of which - as much as your tagging love has boosted my novel into something approaching prominence on many fronts (front page on postapocalyptic! Woo! Thanks, guys!), the zombies are still looking glum and forlorn. And you know that glum and forlorn zombies don't get any brains. So once you're done with our old friend TT, please hit See Other Tags and click on Zombies too.

Because you never know when you'll need a zombie for a friend.

Or part of them for a back scratcher.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Welcome to the thread new authors.   I tagged your books.


----------



## David N. Alderman

All caught up for now.


----------



## KealanPatrick

Caught up on everybody's work to here. Thanks for the tagbacks!

Kealan


----------



## joyce9

Thanks all for the tags!

http://www.amazon.com/Causes-Principles-Arabic-Joyce-Akesson/dp/9197895431/ref=zg_bs_11815_100

I have tagged many here. Shall continue doing so too.

Joyce.


----------



## kahuna

Theresa Ragan,

I went to the amazon page and tagged your tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me: romance, spirituality, and health.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Iain Manson

I'm new to this game, and I think you're all certifiably and incurably insane. You won't catch me wasting my time here . . .

Yes, you will. I've tagged everything I could see from and including page 667. Excuse my ignorance of protocol, but I'm not sure whether I should give links to Amazon US or to Amazon UK. I've put both, just to cover all bases, but please ignore anything inappropriate (and tell me so that I know for future reference).

The Lion and the Eagle (US)
*Jezira (US)*
The Happiest Days (US)
Randy Bastard (US)

The Lion and the Eagle (UK)
Jezira (UK)
The Happiest Days (UK)
Randy Bastard (UK)

*It seems my tags aren't up yet, but for Jezira, US, the tags showing are nonsensical. No idea where they came from. Could you please, if nothing else is possible, vote down the following:
_cult, desert, fiction, literature, mormon polygamy, mormon thriller, murder mystery, polygamy, religious cult, suspense._


----------



## Tess St John

Iain, I only saw where Jezira had tags for the US...so I tagged only that one...let us know when you get tags on the others.

There is another thread for UK tagging, because you have to have bought something in the UK to participate...but it's pretty active too.

I caught up with everyone else!  

Mine are in my siggy...happy tagging!


----------



## 28612

Tess St John said:


> Iain, I only saw where Jezira had tags for the US...so I tagged only that one...let us know when you get tags on the others.


Ditto -- tagged Jezira, awaiting tags on other USers

Also:
Adam's added tags
Steve V - request + 1 previously missed
Mike Dennis - Cadillac
CE
Library4Science - a couple added tags
Christian
Victoria M x2
Lena - replacement tags x2
Theresa R x5

So all caught up.



> McPat--put in your new tags but note that doing so unchecked my old tags...is this what you want?


Exactly, Ruth. These are replacement tags. (There are some overlap tags, but to make it easier on folks, I've replaced all 15.)

Anyone who hasn't had a chance to replace the tags on these (or tag for the 1st time), I greatly appreciate it!

Almost a Bride (Wyoming Wildflowers Book 1)

Emotional romance, reunion romance, ranch romance, cowboy romance, rancher, ranching, cowboy, marriage of convenience romance, lost love romance, sizzle, marriage of convenience, second-chance romance, patricia mclinn, backlist ebooks, western romance

Match Made in Wyoming (Wyoming Wildflowers Book 2)

Emotional romance, reunion romance, ranch romance, cowboy romance, rancher, ranching, cowboy, sizzle, snowbound, secret identity, patricia mclinn, wounded hero romance, dog rescue, collie dog, collie puppy

A Stranger in the Family (Book 1: Bardville Trilogy) (Bardville, Wyoming Trilogy)

Emotional romance, family secrets, ranch, ranching, ranch romance, secret baby romance, sizzle, adoption reunion, romance novel, western romance, heartwarming, trilogy romance, kindle authors, patricia mclinn, 99 cents

Prelude to a Wedding (The Wedding Series Book 1)

Emotional romance, Chicago romance, family secrets, opposites attract romance, 
trilogy romance, kindle authors, patricia mclinn, sizzle, backlist ebooks, college friends, heartwarming, backlist ebooks, romance novel, love story books, antique appraiser,


----------



## Ricky Sides

Iain,

Welcome to the thread. I tagged your book that had tags. The others had none. I'll tag them once you announce you've added tags. Thank you for tagging my books.   Welcome to the thread.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up:

Lexyharper
Steven Vernon
Amera
Library4Science
Mike Dennis
Dabnorfish
Vmartinez
Theresaragan

----------------

Mine for the newbies:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged* (Kindle + print where possible):

Alessandra Kelley (new one)
Iain Manson (only saw tags established/listed for Jezira US).

All caught up 

If you haven't had the chance, please tag Flank Hawk (Kindle + print)
See signature below for links.


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hi guys,

I have got an hour so probably I will tag a lot of new books.

I would like to ask to tag mine:

relationships, dating, attraction formula, attract women, attraction, attracting women

thanks!

Adam


----------



## liam.judge

I've had a lot of internet problems lately but i went back and tagged these author's on last 6 pages:

Tess St John (latest book)
Doug Lance 
Andrew Ashling (latest book)
davidjk1 
Harper Alibeck  
KathyCarmichael (all book's)
MH Sargent (all book's)
Ricky Sides (latest book)
Adam Kisiel 
joyce9 
Gabriel Beyers 
Penang 
Adam Kisiel 
Franz 
Shana Norris 
ThatGurlthatlife 
ShaunaG 
JenniferBecton (latest book)
DonnaFaz (latest book)
Paul Hardy 
KealanPatrick 
JRTomlin (latest book)
JenniferBecton 
Harris Channing  
Mike Dennis 
Ann Chambers 
Patricia McLinn 
LexyHarper (new book)
tallulahgrace 
Steve Vernon 
Allie Beck 
DDScott 
Amera 
David N. Alderman (latest book's)
VMartinez (latest book)
Alan Parkinson 
Lena 
Theresaragan 
Joe Chiappetta 
Iain Manson


----------



## tallulahgrace

All caught up. Thanks for the tags~


----------



## davidjk1

Hi all,

All caught up. Thank you again for the tags!

My link here ---> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0053HHHRE


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up--welcome to new authors/books!


----------



## NS

Wow! Lots of pages! I will tag a book before this post and anyone who tag me will be tagged back... That sounds funny.


----------



## Franz

Hi People,

All caught up for today. Welcome to the new authors I see here.

Iain Manson I only saw tags for Jezira.

Have a great day and I'll check back tomorrow.


----------



## Iain Manson

I've just modified my post of yesterday to ask everyone to vote down the nonsensical tags presently showing for Jezira:
_cult, desert, fiction, literature, mormon polygamy, mormon thriller, murder mystery, polygamy, religious cult, suspense_.

Does anyone know where a collection of misleading tags like this would come from?

My tags for all others are showing at my end. Maybe they take time to go live?


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Kealan Patrick Burke: I was almost certain I had tagged you, but they had disappeared. Tagged all (again) now

Iain Manson: I still can't see any tags. Will try again tomorrow.

Natasha A. Salnikova: Quiet River

Mine are in my signature.


----------



## Mike Dennis

Like and tagged:

Richard Garfinkle (both)
Iain Manson (liked all--no tags visible)
Natasha Salnikova

Note to Natasha:
You don't need to tag everyone on all 673 pages. That's unreasonable. Just go back over the last 6 pages or so and that will take care of it.

Thanks everyone for the tags. See you tomorrow.


----------



## ShaunaG

Caught up again! Welcome to the new comers!

Ian, I voted down the tags you asked for. You need to go to your pages and add the tags in the box that you would like to see. You can also hit the "T" button twice and a box will pop up and you can just type in tags, separated by a comma, in there. We've all had a strange tag or two, it's from people would read your book and what they thought were appropriate tags (at least, they should be. I had someone on the UK site tag mine with another authors name, not sure why but I could speculate)

Heres my link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004YTPBX4

For the new people, I have some "bad" tags so I'm asking people to just press the "T" button twice and then copy and paste this list into the box that pops up:

Young Adult, Young Adult Urban Fiction, Young Adult Paranormal Romance, Young Adult Paranormal, Young Adult Fantasy, mystery, paranormal romance, supernatural, supernatural romance, urban fantasy, magical realism, romantic suspense, strong supernatural heroine, action, suspense


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

Iain Manson -- sounds like someone cut-and-pasted a list of tags from another book and carelessly posted them on yours. I've seen it happen, and then when people tag your book often they just automatically tag what's there without reading the book description. I've voted down some of the off tags.

Catching up, the last five pages now. I've added tags for books new to me by:

Joyce Akesson
Allie Beck
Jennifer Becton
Kealan Patrick Burke
Harris Channing
Patria Dunn-Rowe
Donna Fasano
Paul R. Hardy (zombies added, as requested)
Lexy Harper
Sibel Hodge
Adam Kisiel
Iain Manson
Patricia McLinn
Shana Norris
James N. Powell
Natasha A. Salnikova
D. D. Scott
J. R. Tomlin
Steve Vernon

*****

Please tag my husband, Richard Garfinkle's science fiction novel, "Wayland's Principia" at http://www.amazon.com/Waylands-Principia-ebook/dp/B0053DLJOA/ref=dp_return_2?ie=UTF8&n=133140011&s=digital-text

suggested tags, in order of preference:

interstellar travel, alien intelligence, hard sf, first contact, sci-fi -- alien psychology, sci-fi -- first contact, alien worlds, aliens, intelligent sf, alien contact, spaceship

*****

And his fantasy novel, "Exaltations" at http://www.amazon.com/Exaltations-ebook/dp/B004OL2XOW/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

fantasy adventure, knights, parallel worlds, mythology, metafiction, quest, theurgy, spirituality

*****

Thanks for your tags, everybody!


----------



## Katie Salidas

Hey guys, it 's been forever since I have been back here. I've got a new book out and need some tagging love.

Pandora's Box - Kindle edition http://www.amazon.com/Pandoras-Box-Immortalis-Book-ebook/dp/B00546H0VM/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1310140262&sr=8-6

Pandora's Box - Print edition http://www.amazon.com/Pandoras-Box-Immortalis-Book-3/dp/0984419683/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1310140262&sr=8-6

Thanks in advance. I'll go ahead and get started tagging here too.


----------



## Richard Raley

Caught up on the last five pages.


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up...tagged you too Natasha!

Would appreciate any and all tags back...They're in my siggy!

Happy Friday, Everyone!


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged & liked--

TheresaR    all
IainM    tagged US & downvoted
NatashaS
KatieS  new one
CasperP

Welcome to the new taggers, congratulations on the new titles & thanks for the tags back.
All caught up.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Have caught up with:

Quiet River
Iain Manson
Waylord's Principia
Exaltations
Richard Raley
Casper Parks


----------



## NS

Thank you everyone for tagging!
I liked and tagged everyone after my first post here.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Hi, I could use some tagging love for my new collection of short stories.

http://www.amazon.com/Flirts-Romantic-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B0056VBOCQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1309868519&sr=1-1

I'll head back and tag the people on the last 6 pages and get caught up throughout the day. Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Casper Parks said:


> Question on Amazon Tags... Does the more often others tag a book that moves up on a list of some sort?
> 
> Thanks


When a reader searched on a genre, or any one of your tags, a list of books and maybe even dvd's will pop up. How many tags you have determines your placement on the list. Not too long ago, amazon added sort functions to the search so a reader can sort by recently popular, newly tagged, popularity, etc.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author

And here's the new paperback.

A Walk In the Woods

romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, single author collection, short story collection, indie author, margaret lake

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity

For those of you requesting UK tags, please go here.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg571978.html#msg571978

We keep separate threads for US and UK tags because you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK to have tagging privileges there. Most of the taggers here don't have UK privileges.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there folks,

Welcome to the thread new authors. I tagged your books. I also voted down the bad tags on Iain's book. I'm caught up for the moment.


----------



## NS

Ricky,Gertie, Lexy - tagged!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you.


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

Thanks, everyone, for your tags. EDIT: Please note, I've added a new book, "Three Steps to the Universe," to my requests for tags, below.

Casper Parks: As far as I know, tags help people when searching among tags for that category -- click on a tag on Amazon and you'll see a list of books with that tag, ranked by how many people have given it that tag. It is a helpful way to organize book searches, but not guaranteed.

*****

Okay, more tags, although I don't know if I can ever honestly say all caught up. I'm now eight pages+ back, and hope to stay current. New tags include:

Joyce Akesson (Majnun Leyla)
Harper Alibeck
Andrew Ashling (new book)
Doug Lance
Laura Lond
Casper Parks
Richard Raley
Katie Salidas (new Pandora's Box)
M. H. Sargent
Lisa Scott (all)

*****

Please tag my husband, Richard Garfinkle's science fiction novel, "Wayland's Principia" at http://www.amazon.com/Waylands-Principia-ebook/dp/B0053DLJOA/ref=dp_return_2?ie=UTF8&n=133140011&s=digital-text

I'd like to boost the tag: interstellar travel

suggested tags:

interstellar travel, alien intelligence, hard sf, first contact, sci-fi -- alien psychology, sci-fi -- first contact, alien worlds, aliens, intelligent sf, alien contact, spaceship

*****

And his fantasy novel, "Exaltations" at http://www.amazon.com/Exaltations-ebook/dp/B004OL2XOW/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

fantasy adventure, knights, parallel worlds, mythology, metafiction, quest, theurgy, spirituality, alternate reality

*****

And his physics textbook, Three Steps to the Universe: From the Sun to Black Holes to the Mystery of Dark Matter

astrophysics, cosmology, dark matter, physics, quantum physics, science, black holes, history of science, galaxies, universe, sun, gravity

Thank you all.


----------



## JRTomlin

Iain Manson said:


> I've just modified my post of yesterday to ask everyone to vote down the nonsensical tags presently showing for Jezira:
> _cult, desert, fiction, literature, mormon polygamy, mormon thriller, murder mystery, polygamy, religious cult, suspense_.
> 
> Does anyone know where a collection of misleading tags like this would come from?
> 
> My tags for all others are showing at my end. Maybe they take time to go live?


I voted those down but you didn't mention what tags should be there.

Edit: I forgot to mention that I am caught up at this point. Welcome to all the newcomers.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up.



Natasha A. Salnikova said:


> Wow! Lots of pages! I will tag a book before this post and anyone who tag me will be tagged back... That sounds funny.


Natasha: Tagged you. Something I noticed: The title and author's name on your cover are very difficult to read. You might consider increasing the size of the title and changing the colour of the author's name--it blends into the background so much that I can't read it even on the product page, even when enlarged.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up, congrats to the new book authors!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Katie Salidas: New one (Kindle and print)
Casper Parks
Alessandra Kelley: had the new one already (seemed to be a few new tags though)

Checked a few others. All caught up.


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged* (Kindle + print where possible):

Natasha A. Salnikova
Katie Salidas (new one)
Casper Parks
Lisa Scott (new one)

All caught up again 

If you haven't had the chance, please tag Flank Hawk  (Kindle + print).
See signature below for links.


----------



## tallulahgrace

Natasha A. Salnikova said:


> Wow! Lots of pages! I will tag a book before this post and anyone who tag me will be tagged back... That sounds funny.


Just tagged you, love your cover~ 
I'm all caught up for the day.

Tallulah


----------



## NS

D.A. Boulter, thanks! Did the same. I think you're right, there can be some improvement done. I'll do it today and re-submitt. Thanks for the great advice!
Thank you tallulahgrace! My photo, makes me proud 
TWErvin2 - tagged.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caught up again. Welcome to the newcomers. We suggest you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch all the active taggers.


----------



## ShaunaG

Caught up again! Welcome to the new comers!

Heres my link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004YTPBX4

For the new people, I have some "bad" tags so I'm asking people to just press the "T" button twice and then copy and paste this list into the box that pops up:

Young Adult, Young Adult Urban Fiction, Young Adult Paranormal Romance, Young Adult Paranormal, Young Adult Fantasy, mystery, paranormal romance, supernatural, supernatural romance, urban fantasy, magical realism, romantic suspense, strong supernatural heroine, action, suspense


----------



## Mike Dennis

Liked and tagged:

Katie Salidas (Kindle and paperback)
Casper Parks (Kindle and paperback)
Lisa Scott
JR Tomlin (Talon of the Untamed Goddess--all others already liked and tagged--Kindle and paperback)

That catches me up for today. Thanks for the tags, everyone.


----------



## Tess St John

Got the newbies and the new books...and some got tagged twice...I was in dh's account for a while there!

Thanks for any tags back...see my siggy for the links.


----------



## kahuna

Natasha A. Salnikova
Casper Parks
Ian Manson
Lisa Scott

I went to the amazon page and tagged your tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me: romance, spirituality, and health.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Ruth Harris

liked & tagged--
LisaS
AlessandraK

Welcome to the new books & new taggers & thanks for the tags back.
All caught up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Goodness, can't believe I'm still caught up.


----------



## dabnorfish

All caught up again. My mousewheel finger aches a little... Talk about suffering for your art...

http://www.amazon.com/Silver-Snakes-ebook/dp/B0058KS94Q/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1


----------



## davidjk1

Hi all,

Only one new one for me, caught up. Thank you again for the tags!

My link here ---> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0053HHHRE


----------



## Ricky Sides

David,

Just read the description of your book. It's remarkable. I couldn't resist buying it. Well done, sir.


----------



## NS

dabnorfish,  davidjk1,  kahuna


----------



## davidjk1

Hi Ricky,

I actually scanned back a few pages to double check that there was not another _David_ on here after reading your comment. Thank you so much for your kind words. It means a lot, especially as I'm very new to writing - this being my first book and all.

You put a smile on my face, thank you for that.


----------



## Ricky Sides

davidjk1 said:


> It means a lot, especially as I'm very new to writing - this being my first book and all.
> 
> You put a smile on my face, thank you for that.


You're welcome. I'm sure it won't be your last.


----------



## Doug Lance

Hey guys, I shared a link to this exchange with another tag exchange on LinkedIn which you can visit here: http://lnkd.in/kswbVR

Thought it might be useful to cross-pollinate and get some more taggers involved.


----------



## Gabriel Beyers

Caught up.  Could some of you tag some of my less popular tags.  I put Dean Koontz as one because my writing style is similar, but someone voted it down.

Here's a list of my tags: 

demon possession
farm house
guardian angels
healer
paranormal thriller
serial killer
death angel
shadow
suspense
visions
gabriel beyers
train house
destiny
thriller
kindle
demons
john saul
dean koontz

Thanks.  I appreciate it.


----------



## Jocelyn_Modo

Hi all,

Not sure how/if the exchange works, but I am going through and tagging as many of your books as I can in hopes that I'll receive some much needed tags in return.

Thanks!

Jocelyn Modo
My Books: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=ntt_at_ep_srch?_encoding=UTF8&sort=relevancerank&search-alias=books&field-author=Jocelyn%20Modo


----------



## Ricky Sides

Jocelyn_Modo said:
 

> Hi all,
> 
> Not sure how/if the exchange works, but I am going through and tagging as many of your books as I can in hopes that I'll receive some much needed tags in return.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jocelyn Modo
> My Books: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=ntt_at_ep_srch?_encoding=UTF8&sort=relevancerank&search-alias=books&field-author=Jocelyn%20Modo


I tagged all your books. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Iain Manson

LexyHarper said:


> Each of your books except Jezira has only a few tags, so if you have used more than two tags per book it would appear that your tags are not sticking for Amazon US. You may be seeing tags at your end when you are logged on, but unless you have made a purchase from Amazon US these tags won't actually count and all the tagging you have done would have been for nothing. Fingers crossed this is not the case.


Thanks, Lexy. I think I once bought something from Amazon US, but begin to wonder. Let me try this one more time before running off to make a purchase. Sorry to be a pain, but it'll be easier once I have things sorted out.

Caught up with the following, and hope tags all stick (Is there a way the tagee can check?):
liam.judge
Natasha A. Salnikova
Mike Dennis
Katie Salidas
Richard Raley
Casper Parks
Lisa Scott

I'd like people to see if the following will work for me (still don't know if I'm allowed to include UK here; if not, please ignore):

The Lion and the Eagle(US)
The Lion and the Eagle(UK)
boxing, history, victorian england, bare-knuckle, prize ring, tom sayers, john heenan, benicia boy, 19th century, farnborough

Jezira(US)
Jezira(UK)
islam, muslim, fundamentalism, persian gulf, serial killer, psychopath, hit men, iran-iraq war, action, 1980s

And _vote down_:
cult, desert, fiction, literature, mormon polygamy, mormon thriller, murder mystery, polygamy, religious cult, suspense

The Happiest Days(US)
The Happiest Days(UK)
1950s, 1960s, coming of age, humour, comedy, schooldays, childhood, adolescence, growing up, england 20th century

Randy Bastard(US)
Randy Bastard(UK)
satire, comedy, dark humour, game shows, reality tv, cult of celebrity, consumerism, media, publishing, media mogul


----------



## Iain Manson

Jocelyn_Modo said:


> Not sure how/if the exchange works, but I am going through and tagging as many of your books as I can in hopes that I'll receive some much needed tags in return.


Just caught up with you, too, Jocelyn (I hope), since you happened along while I was composing my previous post.


----------



## NS

Iain tagged.


----------



## aaronpolson

I've been out of touch lately--so many new taggers!  

(Most of) My books are listed below and linked for easy tagging.  Off to catch up...

Whew.


----------



## Jocelyn_Modo

OK, I liked and tagged:

Doug Lance, Gabriel Beyers, Ricky Sides, aaronpolson, smiley396, DonnaFaz, KristieLeighMaguire, David Derrico, Ricky Sides, farrellclair, DonnaFaz, Steph H, Jeff, HelenSmith, jesscscott, daveconifer, sierra09, Half-Orc, Maria Hooley, Lisa Hinsley, Ty Johnston, JRTomlin, DD Scott, Spinneyhead, Brendan Carrol, Sandy Harper, herocious, Kathleen Valentine, oliewankanobe, DD Scott, LucieSimone, CraigInTwinCities, Russell Brooks, J. Carson Black, Romi, LindaNagata, CaitLondon, Millard, Robert Clear, R. Doug, JeffMarriotte, daringnovelist, Kathleen Valentine...

And I lost track after that (several more pages)  Will do more tomorrow!

Thanks!
Jocelyn Modo
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=ntt_at_ep_srch?_encoding=UTF8&sort=relevancerank&search-alias=books&field-author=Jocelyn%20Modo


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

Jocelyn_Modo said:


> OK, I liked and tagged:
> 
> Doug Lance, Gabriel Beyers, Ricky Sides, aaronpolson, smiley396, DonnaFaz, KristieLeighMaguire, David Derrico, Ricky Sides, farrellclair, DonnaFaz, Steph H, Jeff, HelenSmith, jesscscott, daveconifer, sierra09, Half-Orc, Maria Hooley, Lisa Hinsley, Ty Johnston, JRTomlin, DD Scott, Spinneyhead, Brendan Carrol, Sandy Harper, herocious, Kathleen Valentine, oliewankanobe, DD Scott, LucieSimone, CraigInTwinCities, Russell Brooks, J. Carson Black, Romi, LindaNagata, CaitLondon, Millard, Robert Clear, R. Doug, JeffMarriotte, daringnovelist, Kathleen Valentine...
> 
> And I lost track after that (several more pages)  Will do more tomorrow!
> 
> Thanks!
> Jocelyn Modo
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=ntt_at_ep_srch?_encoding=UTF8&sort=relevancerank&search-alias=books&field-author=Jocelyn%20Modo


Oh! You don't start on page 1 here -- Accepted policy is you go back 6 pages and you're golden. That is, start on page 670, or go backwards from here for 6 paged.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Iain Manson said:


> Thanks, Lexy. I think I once bought something from Amazon US, but begin to wonder. Let me try this one more time before running off to make a purchase. Sorry to be a pain, but it'll be easier once I have things sorted out.
> 
> Caught up with the following, and hope tags all stick (Is there a way the tagee can check?):
> liam.judge
> Natasha A. Salnikova
> Mike Dennis
> Katie Salidas
> Richard Raley
> Casper Parks
> Lisa Scott
> 
> I'd like people to see if the following will work for me (still don't know if I'm allowed to include UK here; if not, please ignore):
> 
> The Lion and the Eagle(US)
> The Lion and the Eagle(UK)
> boxing, history, victorian england, bare-knuckle, prize ring, tom sayers, john heenan, benicia boy, 19th century, farnborough
> 
> Jezira(US)
> Jezira(UK)
> islam, muslim, fundamentalism, persian gulf, serial killer, psychopath, hit men, iran-iraq war, action, 1980s
> 
> And _vote down_:
> cult, desert, fiction, literature, mormon polygamy, mormon thriller, murder mystery, polygamy, religious cult, suspense
> 
> The Happiest Days(US)
> The Happiest Days(UK)
> 1950s, 1960s, coming of age, humour, comedy, schooldays, childhood, adolescence, growing up, england 20th century
> 
> Randy Bastard(US)
> Randy Bastard(UK)
> satire, comedy, dark humour, game shows, reality tv, cult of celebrity, consumerism, media, publishing, media mogul


Retagged all your books with the requested tags.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gabriel Beyers said:


> Caught up. Could some of you tag some of my less popular tags. I put Dean Koontz as one because my writing style is similar, but someone voted it down.
> 
> Here's a list of my tags:
> 
> demon possession
> farm house
> guardian angels
> healer
> paranormal thriller
> serial killer
> death angel
> shadow
> suspense
> visions
> gabriel beyers
> train house
> destiny
> thriller
> kindle
> demons
> john saul
> dean koontz
> 
> Thanks. I appreciate it.


We don't tag books with other authors names. You can tag it with your name, of course.

Also, if you put your tags in a line with a comma in between, we can copy and paste.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jocelyn_Modo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Not sure how/if the exchange works, but I am going through and tagging as many of your books as I can in hopes that I'll receive some much needed tags in return.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jocelyn Modo
> My Books: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=ntt_at_ep_srch?_encoding=UTF8&sort=relevancerank&search-alias=books&field-author=Jocelyn%20Modo


Got all your books tagged. We suggest you just go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch all the active taggers.


----------



## kahuna

Jocelyn Modo

I went to the amazon page and tagged your tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me: romance, spirituality, and health.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up tonight!

Any tags back are appreciated...they're in my siggy.


----------



## Ross Payton

Hi everyone!

I tagged quite a few books from the last five pages of this thread. Could you return the favor and tag my new book, Zombies of the World with tags like zombies, undead, living dead, and so forth?



Thanks!


----------



## Alan Parkinson

US link is on sig below thanks or here http://www.amazon.com/Get-Out-Away-Serviceman-ebook/dp/B0050I6A2E or pic is to the UK
Get In Get Out and Get Away - the story of my National Service

Today new ones:
Fate
Red door chronicles
The superiors (your tags)
A knight in central park
Wayland Principles (your tags)
The lion and the eagle (seemed odd as you only had 1 tag when i tagged)
Quiet river
Pandora's box
Prime pickings
First heat
Zombies of the world (like your cover, you have no tags, I added zombies for you but you may want to add a few yourself for people to tag)

If you want to TT use these otherwse tag at will!
national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, african history, kindle military books, peacekeeping, military kindle books, cameroons, biography, military biography, kings own royal border, military history kindle books


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up.



Ross Payton said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I tagged quite a few books from the last five pages of this thread. Could you return the favor and tag my new book, Zombies of the World with tags like zombies, undead, living dead, and so forth?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Ross. Post the tags you want. 'And so forth' is a poor tag [grin], however, we tend to tag what the author wants, not to make up tags that we think an author _may_ want. I put up your three--there were no other tags there. You might want to tag it, yourself, also.


----------



## Patty Jansen

My new works can use some tagging love:


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

Welcome to the thread new authors. I tagged your books.


----------



## Bojan Miladinovic

Tagged (including page 666 )
--------------
Alan Parkinson
Ross Payton
Tess St John
kahuna
Alessandra Kelley
Jocelyn_Modo
aaronpolson
Natasha A. Salnikova
Iain Manson
Gabriel Beyers
Doug Lance
davidjk1
dabnorfish
Ruth Harris
Mike Dennis
ShaunaG
tallulahgrace
TWErvin2
Andrew Ashling
JRTomlin
LexyHarper
Lisa Scott
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Richard Raley
Franz
liam.judge
Adam Kisiel
M. G. Scarsbrook
Patricia McLinn
joyce9
KealanPatrick
David N. Alderman
Paul Hardy
Theresaragan
Lena
KathyCarmichael
Ann Chambers
VMartinez
Amera
Library4Science
Penang
DDScott
Allie Beck
Steve Vernon
JenniferBecton
ThatGurlthatlife
Shana Norris
Laura Lond
Grace Elliot
MH Sargent
Harper Alibeck
Shoshana
Patty Jansen
----------------
my book
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052LHLLI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0052LHLLI

double pres 't' and copy/paste next tags (for both links)

book recommendations, comedy, contemporary, contemporary fiction, fiction, fun, multicultural, romance, suspense, urban fiction, contemporary romance, drama, kindle, love

p.s
Many people already tagged because I started from page 1


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged & liked--

JocelynM all
RossP
PattyJ new ones
BojanM

Welcome to the new taggers, congratulations on the new books & thanks for the tags back.
All caught up.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Jocelyn_Modo: all five 
Iain Manson: all four 
Ross Payton 
Patty Jansen: 3 new ones
Bojan Miladinovic

Mine are in my signature.


----------



## NS

Liked and tagged.

Jacelyn, Aaronpolson, Ross, Alan, Patty, Bojan


----------



## davidjk1

Hi all,

All caught up. Thank you again for the return tags and welcome to the new people!

My link here ---> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0053HHHRE


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up with the newcomers (welcome) and the new releases (congratulations and good luck).


----------



## Ross Payton

D.A. Boulter said:


> All caught up.
> 
> Ross. Post the tags you want. 'And so forth' is a poor tag [grin], however, we tend to tag what the author wants, not to make up tags that we think an author _may_ want. I put up your three--there were no other tags there. You might want to tag it, yourself, also.


I had tagged the paperback version but I did not realize that you had to tag the Kindle version separately. Here's the paperback version http://www.amazon.com/Zombies-World-Ross-Payton/dp/0982726503

tags: zombies, ghoul, mummy, revenant, undead, draugr, parody, horror, guide


----------



## tallulahgrace

Caught up again. Thanks fellow taggers  

Tallulah


----------



## Tess St John

Always great to see new taggers...means more tags for everyone!

Here is my new one http://www.amazon.com/Dont-Show-Undercover-Intrigue-ebook/dp/B0058I8IU8/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1309356908&sr=1-1

And my April release [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004WTUHTE[/url]

Hope everyone has a super Sunday!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ross Payton said:


> I had tagged the paperback version but I did not realize that you had to tag the Kindle version separately. Here's the paperback version http://www.amazon.com/Zombies-World-Ross-Payton/dp/0982726503
> 
> tags: zombies, ghoul, mummy, revenant, undead, draugr, parody, horror, guide


Kindle and PB tagged.


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged* (Kindle + print where possible):

Jocelyn_Modo
Ross Payton
Patty Jansen (new ones)
Bojan Milandinovic

Caught up again 
If you haven't had the chance, please tag Flank Hawk (Kindle + print).
Links in signature below.


----------



## Mike Dennis

Liked and tagged:

Jocelyn Modo (all)
Iain Manson (all tagged--already liked)
Aaron Polson (The House Eaters paperback--all others already liked and tagged)
Ross Payton (Kindle and paperback)
Patty Jansen (The Weed Eaters--all others already liked and tagged)
Bojan Miladinovic

Thanks for the tags, everyone.

See you tomorrow.


----------



## dabnorfish

Yup... up to date again.


----------



## Author Jeff W Horton

I've tagged the past five pages. Please tag my latest novel, The Dark Age-Survivors of the Pulse, as well!



Thanks!

Jeff Horton
www.hortonlibrary.com


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged.   Welcome to the thread, and thank you for the tags.


----------



## NS

Jeff Horton +


----------



## Paul Hardy

Well, that's me caught up...

Iain Manson, Gregory Bresiger, Natasha A Salnikova, Lisa Scott, Jocelyn Modo, Ross Payton, Patty Jansen, Bojan Miladinovic & Jeff W Horton all had some happy tags.

I look forward to being tagged in turn!


----------



## Rai Aren

Hi taggers!

It's been awhile since I've been here, since the tags went down. But now that they're back up & running smoothly, I'm going to jump back in & tag away  

I will start by going 10 pages back. You can find my book in my signature & here are my tags for ease of reference:

ancient egypt, archaeology adventure, adventure, action adventure, egyptian mysteries, egyptian mythology, egyptology, mystery, award winning, award winner, young adult historical fiction, alternative historical fiction, mystery novel, mystery and suspense, sphinx

It's good to be back!

Cheers,

Rai


----------



## NS

Paul, Rai +


----------



## Javier Gimenez Sasieta

Last four pages caught up!

Please, tag my book! 

Cheers, 

Xabier


----------



## LindaNelson

I have a new release looking to be taged.

Thank you every one


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

Welcome to the thread. I tagged your books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up.


----------



## Guest

Thanks so much everyone. Happy browsing/tagging!

Tagged:

Veterans of Foreign Wars
Christian Dabnor
C.E. Stalbaum
Victoria Martinez
D.A. Boulter
Alan E Parkinson
Lena Hillbrand (new tags)
Theresa Ragan
Richard Garfinkle
kealan Patrick Burke
Iain Manson
Gregory Bresiger
Natasha A Salnikova
Katie Salidas
Lisa Scott
eFiction Publishing
Ross Payton
Patty Jansen (new ones)
Bojan Miladinovic
Mike Dennis (new one)
Jeff W Horton
Tavius E.
javier Gimenez Sasieta
Linda Nelson


My preferred tags:

fantasy, fiction, modern fantasy, indie author, kindle, magic, ebook, fiction novel, wizards, nebraska, lincoln nebraska, blue collar fiction, female hero, heroine


Additional tags for the short story (only) "The Machine": short story, short fiction, fiction short story


----------



## 40977

Caught up six pages back!


----------



## Rai Aren

Whew, lots of tagging! I've caught up from page 665 to now.

Hope it helps  

Rai


----------



## gregoryblackman

Tagged, tagged, oh my how many good looking books I have tagged .


----------



## kahuna

Ross Payton
Bojan Miladinovich

I went to the amazon page and tagged your tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me: romance, spirituality, and health.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Penang

gregoryblackman said:


> Tagged, tagged, oh my how many good looking books I have tagged .


Tried to tag you but you haven't put anything in yet. You can either list the tags you'd like here using commas and a space to separate or you can tag your own book and we can click those.

All caught up!

 Angela


----------



## Tess St John

Gregory, no tags showed up for your books...when you get them tagged let us know!

I'm caught up...Great to see all the newbies...more tags for everyone. Would love tags back...Mine are in my siggy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tmarchini said:


> Caught up six pages back!


Missed one of yours but it's all tagged now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

gregoryblackman said:


> Tagged, tagged, oh my how many good looking books I have tagged .


We'll be happy to return the favor as soon as you let us know you've added tags.


----------



## davidjk1

Hi all,

All caught up on new people - Welcome.

(gregoryblackman - could not tag your book though, you have not chosen any tags yet. We tend to tag books based on the tags the author gives their book)

My link here ---> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0053HHHRE

Thank you for the return tags.


----------



## Kitchen Witch

Tagged the last three pages, accept for "Jonathan Rush and the Star Academy" as there were no tags and I didn't feel qualified to add new.

Please feel free to add any tags you find relevant to cthulhu mythos and Lovecraft if you care to tag my book. Thank you.

Edit: sorry, just saw the etiquette demands the last six pages. Catching up now


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up for the moment (exception Gregory, who has no tags).


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hi guys,

A lot of new interesting books - I am starting to tag.

I would like to ask to tag my book:

relationships, dating, attraction formula, attract women, attraction, attracting women

thanks!

Adam


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up today with:

Iain Manson
Natasha A Salnikova
katie Salidas
Lisa Scott
Jocelyn Modo
Ross Payton
Patty Jansen
Jhorton
Linda Nelson
Kitchen Witch
Bojan Miladinovic


----------



## Alan Parkinson

US link is on sig below thanks or here http://www.amazon.com/Get-Out-Away-Serviceman-ebook/dp/B0050I6A2E
or pic is to the UK
Get In Get Out and Get Away - the story of my National Service

Today new ones (wow loads of newcomers - welcome):
secret of the sands
Dark age - survivor of the pulse
El acontecimiento 
Time Dragon
A Highly Technickel Memoir 
Pub Speak: A Writer's Dictionary of Publishing Terms
Jonathan Rush and the Star Academy: Part 1 (The Star Master Trilogy) (you should add some tags as I could not see any - i added science fiction book to get you started, let me know if you want it removing!)
Pale mansion

If you want to TT use these otherwse tag at will!
national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, african history, kindle military books, peacekeeping, military kindle books, cameroon, biography, military biography, kings own royal border, military history kindle books


----------



## tallulahgrace

Caught up to here. Thanks everyone~

Tallulah


----------



## Iain Manson

Caught up with
Patty Jansen
Bojan Miladinovic
Ross Payton
Rai Aren
Javier Gimenez Sasieta
Linda Nelson
Shoshana
Tracy Marchini
Kitchen Witch

Gregory Blackman: You need to suggest tags. Best is to put a link in the body of your post, with a list of tags you'd like in a new line under it. Then we can copy and paste.

I've got things sorted out now, and know my tags for you all are sticking.

The Lion and the Eagle
boxing, history, victorian england, bare-knuckle, prize ring, tom sayers, john heenan, benicia boy, 19th century, farnborough

Jezira
islam, muslim, fundamentalism, persian gulf, serial killer, psychopath, hit men, iran-iraq war, action, 1980s

And _vote down_ [I've asked Amazon to delete these, and they say they can't, because they don't infringe guidelines.]:
cult, desert, fiction, literature, mormon polygamy, mormon thriller, murder mystery, polygamy, religious cult, suspense

The Happiest Days
1950s, 1960s, coming of age, humor, comedy, schooldays, childhood, adolescence, growing up, england 20th century

Randy Bastard
satire, comedy, dark humor, game shows, reality tv, cult of celebrity, consumerism, media, publishing, media mogul


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged * (Kindle + print where possible):

jhorton
LindaNelson (new release)
Tmarchini
gregoryblackman (saw no tags to select for either novel)
Kitchen Witch

All caught up again 

If you haven't had the chance, please tag Flank Hawk  (Kindle + print)
See signature below for links


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up this morning!

Happy Monday to everyone!


----------



## NS

Javier, Linda, Shoshana, Tmarchini, Adam, M.G., Angela,Agnieszka + 
Agnieszka, your book looks great!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome newcomers and thanks for the tags back.


----------



## kahuna

Kitchen Witch 
JHorton
Linda Nelson

I went to the amazon page and tagged your tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me: romance, spirituality, and health.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Rai Aren 
Linda Nelson: new one 
gregoryblackman: I can see no tags
Kitchen Witch


Mine are in my signature.


----------



## ShaunaG

Phew! I went away for a day and had to go back four pages! Welcome to the new comers and welcome back to some others!

Heres my link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004YTPBX4

For the new people, I have some "bad" tags so I'm asking people to just press the "T" button twice and then copy and paste this list into the box that pops up:

Young Adult, Young Adult Urban Fiction, Young Adult Paranormal Romance, Young Adult Paranormal, Young Adult Fantasy, mystery, paranormal romance, supernatural, supernatural romance, urban fantasy, magical realism, romantic suspense, strong supernatural heroine, action, suspense


----------



## DDScott

Happy Monday, Y'All!

I'm all caught up again!!!

Welcome to our new thread members and thanks sooo very much for all the tags back!

All my books are in my siggy line!!!

Y'all rock!!!


----------



## Ruth Harris

liked & tagged--

JeffH
RaiA
Javier
LindaN
TMarchini
GregoryB
KitchenW

Welcome to the new taggers & congratulations on the new books. Thanks for the tags back.
All caught up.


----------



## Kitchen Witch

Ok, I got up to date, finally  And guys, there are two tags now at Gregory Blackman's book so we can tag him a bit.
(Ok, this sounds just a little bit... dirty  )

Edit:


Natasha A. Salnikova said:


> Javier, Linda, Shoshana, Tmarchini, Adam, M.G., Angela,Agnieszka +
> Agnieszka, your book looks great!


Thank you very much, this means a lot to me. I made the cover myself


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

Kitchen Witch said:


> Ok, I got up to date, finally  And guys, there are two tags now at Gregory Blackman's book so we can tag him a bit.
> (Ok, this sounds just a little bit... dirty  )


I put those tags there. I wonder, do people prefer that we list only and all the tags they request? When I find a book, even with tags already, I read the description and try to work out useful tags myself. Do people mind that?

*****
Thanks for the tags, everybody.

Hi, Andrew Ashling -- yes, I sometimes change or tweak the tags I request for my husband's books. It's not clear to me which tags most accurately and helpfully describe them. You don't have to worry about it, though ... I generally don't mind odd tags hanging about (but see below).
*****
Please tag my husband, Richard Garfinkle's books:

Wayland's Principia

Please add the tag: interstellar travel

And please _don't_ check: relativistic travel issues
(It's not a bad tag, but it's not the important part of the book)

suggested tags, in order of preference:

interstellar travel, alien intelligence, hard sf, first contact, sci-fi -- alien psychology, sci-fi -- first contact, alien worlds, aliens, intelligent sf, alien contact, spaceship

*****
Exaltations

knights, parallel worlds, mythology, metafiction, quest, theurgy, spirituality, alternate reality, parable

*****
Three Steps to the Universe: From the Sun to Black Holes to the Mystery of Dark Matter

astrophysics, cosmology, dark matter, physics, quantum physics, science, black holes, history of science, galaxies, universe, sun

*****

Thanks!


----------



## VMartinez

Hi Everyone!

Just finished tagging all the books from page 672 to 677 that I hadn't previously tagged. What a great diversity of fabulous books!

Thanks for all the return tags.

Best,
Tori


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

Welcome to the thread new authors. I just tagged all books since my last post. Electrical storm fried my ethernet port last night.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Amyshojai

Whew, I had 4 pages to catch up--done and done! Congrats to the new folks and new books!


----------



## SidneyW

If y'all could start tagging my newest Night Brothers, I'd appreciate it. It's here:

http://www.amazon.com/Night-Brothers-Vampire-Novel-ebook/dp/B005C1NN6A/

Ebook edition of a mass market paperback. Haven't added it to my signature yet.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you tagged, Sidney.


----------



## Jonas Saul

Hello,

I'm new at this, so sorry if this message isn't done right. I'm looking to see if tags can be check-marked on my new title, "The Threat".

I'm off to tag other book listed in this comment stream. Thank you.

Jonas Saul


----------



## Ricky Sides

SidneyW said:


> If y'all could start tagging my newest Night Brothers, I'd appreciate it. It's here:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Night-Brothers-Vampire-Novel-ebook/dp/B005C1NN6A/
> 
> Ebook edition of a mass market paperback. Haven't added it to my signature yet.


Done. Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jonas Saul said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new at this, so sorry if this message isn't done right. I'm looking to see if tags can be check-marked on my new title, "The Threat".
> 
> I'm off to tag other book listed in this comment stream. Thank you.
> 
> Jonas Saul


It would be helpful if you'd give us a link. There are instructions for putting a link in your siggy stickied at the top of the Writer's Cafe.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Alessandra Kelley said:


> I put those tags there. I wonder, do people prefer that we list only and all the tags they request? When I find a book, even with tags already, I read the description and try to work out useful tags myself. Do people mind that?


As a general rule, I don't do that. It's too easy to make a mistake and then that mistake gets perpetuated.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up except for The Threat which has no link.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged The Threat.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Threat-ebook/dp/B005BYEXQ2/ref=tag_rsn_rs_edpp_url?ie=UTF8&tag=bojidarcom05-20&creative=381421


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged "The Threat"


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

Thanks for the tags, everybody.

_Exaltations_ got reviewed on Frida Fantastic! Three stars, and some nice comments.

*****
Tagged:

Rai Aren
Gregory Blackman
Shoshana Sumrall Frerking
Jeff W. Horton
Patty Jansen
Agnieszka Kisiel
Tracy Marchini
Bojan Miladinovic
Linda Nelson (no tags when I tagged Aaron & Keja: Time Dragon -- I hope the tags I put up are appropriate)
Ross Payton
Aaron Polson
Jonas Saul
Sidney Williams

*****
Please tag my husband, Richard Garfinkle's books:

Wayland's Principia

Please add the tag: interstellar travel

And please _don't_ check: relativistic travel issues
(It's not a bad tag, but it's not the important part of the book)

suggested tags, in order of preference:

interstellar travel, alien intelligence, hard sf, first contact, sci-fi -- alien psychology, sci-fi -- first contact, alien worlds, aliens, intelligent sf, alien contact, spaceship

*****
Exaltations

knights, parallel worlds, mythology, metafiction, quest, theurgy, spirituality, alternate reality, parable

*****
Three Steps to the Universe: From the Sun to Black Holes to the Mystery of Dark Matter

astrophysics, cosmology, dark matter, physics, quantum physics, science, black holes, history of science, galaxies, universe, sun

*****

Thank you.


----------



## Pamela Davis

Okay, I've gone back six pages and done tags.

Here's the link to my book:

http://www.amazon.com/Gaia-Dreams-ebook/dp/B005AXVKFG/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1310169796&sr=8-8

Thanks in advance for tagging!

here are the tags I have up there:

paranormal fiction, disasters, adventure scifi, science fiction, psychic, end of the world, environmental preservation, doomsday, dreams, precognition


----------



## Amyshojai

Pamela, got you tagged.


----------



## NS

DDScott, Tori, Pamela +


----------



## Ricky Sides

Pamela Davis said:


> Okay, I've gone back six pages and done tags.
> 
> Here's the link to my book:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gaia-Dreams-ebook/dp/B005AXVKFG/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1310169796&sr=8-8
> 
> Thanks in advance for tagging!
> 
> here are the tags I have up there:
> 
> paranormal fiction, disasters, adventure scifi, science fiction, psychic, end of the world, environmental preservation, doomsday, dreams, precognition


Tagged.  Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Tagged The Threat.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Threat-ebook/dp/B005BYEXQ2/ref=tag_rsn_rs_edpp_url?ie=UTF8&tag=bojidarcom05-20&creative=381421


Me, too!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pamela Davis said:


> Okay, I've gone back six pages and done tags.
> 
> Here's the link to my book:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gaia-Dreams-ebook/dp/B005AXVKFG/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1310169796&sr=8-8
> 
> Thanks in advance for tagging!
> 
> here are the tags I have up there:
> 
> paranormal fiction, disasters, adventure scifi, science fiction, psychic, end of the world, environmental preservation, doomsday, dreams, precognition


Got you tagged and welcome.


----------



## Penang

All caught up!


----------



## SJWrightAuthor

Hi everybody!

I've tagged in here before, but I'm back with a new book. It's only been tagged once by me.
I would love some help! I'm in the process of going through the last ten requests for tags and
getting them done.

Here's my newest book: http://www.amazon.com/Vampires-Curse-Undead-County-ebook/dp/B005964RQI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1309606488&sr=1-2 The Vampire's Curse

Here's my older book: http://www.amazon.com/Vampires-Warden-Undead-County-ebook/dp/B004NNVKAO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1301843220&sr=1-1 The Vampire's Warden

I've already done some of the tags, but I've got a long way to go. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

SJWrightAuthor said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I've tagged in here before, but I'm back with a new book. It's only been tagged once by me.
> I would love some help! I'm in the process of going through the last ten requests for tags and
> getting them done.
> 
> Here's my newest book: http://www.amazon.com/Vampires-Curse-Undead-County-ebook/dp/B005964RQI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1309606488&sr=1-2 The Vampire's Curse
> 
> Here's my older book: http://www.amazon.com/Vampires-Warden-Undead-County-ebook/dp/B004NNVKAO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1301843220&sr=1-1 The Vampire's Warden
> 
> I've already done some of the tags, but I've got a long way to go. Thanks for your help!


Welcome back and good luck with the new release.


----------



## SJWrightAuthor

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Welcome back and good luck with the new release.


Thank you! I've done a bunch of tagging and likes and will do more tomorrow.


----------



## NS

SJ +


----------



## 25803

I was only AWOL for 4 days and there were nearly 8 pages added in that time! I've tagged so many new people and new books and replaced tags and downvoted tags, it's incredible. But I'm happy to say I'm caught up 

Thank you very much for those who have already tagged my books 

In case you haven't tagged yet, here's my links:

Angel Be Good
Stuck On You (A Texas Legacy Romantic Comedy #2)
Hot Flash

I'm trying to move some of these higher up the tagging list for Kissing Kelli, so if you could please cut and paste into the TT box:

4th of July, romantic comedy, sweet romance, humor, texas, contemporary romance, comedy, Kathy Carmichael, 99 cents, bargain books

Kissing Kelli (A Texas Legacy Romantic Comedy #1)

Thanks again!


----------



## Guest

Thanks everybody! Welcome all newcomers & please see my tags below.

Tagged:

Pamela Davis
S.J. Wright

My preferred tags:

fantasy, fiction, modern fantasy, indie author, kindle, magic, ebook, fiction novel, wizards, nebraska, lincoln nebraska, blue collar fiction, female hero, heroine


Additional tags for the short story (only) "The Machine": short story, short fiction, fiction short story


----------



## davidjk1

Hi all,

Welcome to the tread new people.

All caught up - Only a few new for me.

My link here ---> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0053HHHRE

Thank you for the return tags.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up again. 

Now that we've tagged 'The Threat', can someone do something about it?  I hate living in constant fear.


----------



## Bojan Miladinovic

SJ +


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Alan Parkinson

US link is on sig below thanks or here http://www.amazon.com/Get-Out-Away-Serviceman-ebook/dp/B0050I6A2E
or pic is to the UK
Get In Get Out and Get Away - the story of my National Service

Today new ones 
Gaia Dreams
The Vampire's Curse (Undead in Brown County 
Counter Camouflage : Serbian urban story

If you want to TT use these otherwse tag at will!
national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, african history, kindle military books, peacekeeping, military kindle books, cameroon, biography, military biography, kings own royal border, military history kindle books


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

SidneyW: new one
Pamela Davis 
SJWrightAuthor

Mine are in my signature.


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged & liked--

SidneyW
PamelaD
SJWright


Welcome to the new taggers & thanks for the tags back.
All caught up.


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Firstly I would like to say that I have put a new book into my sig - It is a book of my sister. I would be extremely grateful for tagging it.

I have caught up with all the new titles. Thanks for any new tags and likes.
I would like to ask for:

dating, relationships, mate seeking, attraction formula, success, attract women, how to get girl, how to be a man, beauty, for men, sex, attracting women, attraction

Best,

Adam


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged* (Kindle + print where possible):

SidneyW (new one)
Pamela Davis
Jonas Saul
SJWrightAuthor

All caught up again! 

If you haven't had the chance, please that Flank Hawk (Kindle + print)
See signature below for links.


----------



## NS

Kathy, sibelhodge + 
!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up--except for UK editions which I can't tag.


----------



## Bojan Miladinovic

@Natasha
I can not see any tag...


----------



## NS

Really? I put seven tags there. Some kind of glitch might be...


----------



## Bojan Miladinovic

I did not buy anything yet from Amazon UK, so I can not make 'like'. But I think that I can see and make tag. I can not purchase Kindle book from Amazon UK and I have not nerve to purchase something phisical...grrr stupid Amazon rules...


----------



## Iain Manson

All caught up.

Mine are:
The Lion and the Eagle
The Happiest Days
Randy Bastard
Jezira

And for Jezira, please _vote down_:

_cult, desert, fiction, literature, mormon polygamy, mormon thriller, murder mystery, suspense_

[I'll shut up about these once they've all dipped below zero.]


----------



## ShaunaG

All caught up! I cant believe I have some tags checked 75 times, you guys rock!

Heres my link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004YTPBX4

For the new people, I have some "bad" tags so I'm asking people to just press the "T" button twice and then copy and paste this list into the box that pops up:

Young Adult, Young Adult Urban Fiction, Young Adult Paranormal Romance, Young Adult Paranormal, Young Adult Fantasy, mystery, paranormal romance, supernatural, supernatural romance, urban fantasy, magical realism, romantic suspense, strong supernatural heroine, action, suspense


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up.

For those of you requesting UK tags, please go here.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg571978.html#msg571978

We keep separate threads for US and UK tags because you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK to have tagging privileges there. Most of the taggers here don't have UK privileges.

It will look to the tagger as if the tags are sticking but not to the taggee and they don't add to the search count.


----------



## 40977

All caught up, thanks!


----------



## Franz

Hi Everybody,

Once again I am all caught up. Sorry I haven't been around the past few days but somehow life contrived to get in the way. However, I went all the way back and, at great expense to my typing finger, I have tagged all since then.

Welcome to all the new books.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up...great to see so many new taggers!  And what a bunch of good looking books!

For tagging me back, see my siggy! Thanks.


----------



## gregoryblackman

Hey guys, I don't want to hijack the thread, but I've been having a real problem with Tags.  I have used my 15 tags, but only the first two show up.  I have even gotten a friend to purchase the book and use the exact same tags.  Yet still nothing shows up when I check on the site, logged out of my account.  Anyone have this problem before?  It's been a day now, if time is an issue.

The tags I want are simple, nothing too bad: Adventure, YA, Childrens books, yet every time I enter them, they won't show.

The absolute last thing I want to do is cheat the system in anyway possible, but with only two tags showing I am finding it impossible to get viewed.  Any help would greatly be appreciated.

Thanks,

Gregory Blackman


----------



## kahuna

Pamela Davis,

I went to the amazon page and tagged your tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me: romance, spirituality, and health.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Ricky Sides

Gregory,

I have no idea what is happening, but I did go to the product page for your book and add the three tags you referenced. If you list the others you want, I can do the same with them.


----------



## KealanPatrick

All caught up to this point. Thanks to everyone who tagged back.


----------



## Jason Kristopher

Feels like forever since I've done some tagging.

Finally got all caught up.   Thanks for the tags back!


----------



## gregoryblackman

I don't know what happened, but it seems to be working now.  Very random, but thank you for all your help Ricky, if you need any yourself just PM me.  Thanks,

Greg

EDIT: Didn't want to create a new post so soon after posting my original comment, but I wanted to thank you Shauna for both checking and the tags.  I've never enjoyed forums in the past, as I found everyone to be rude.  However, these Kindleboards are such a great place to be as everyone has been nothing but nice and helpful.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## ShaunaG

Gregory,

Just wanted to let you know I can see 15 tags on your page and I was able to tag them with no problems.


----------



## karenk105

Wowee. Is there any way we can start a new tag exchange? At 679 pages, there's no way I could tag that many people!!   But I'd like to join in...


----------



## Amyshojai

karenk105 said:


> Wowee. Is there any way we can start a new tag exchange? At 679 pages, there's no way I could tag that many people!!  But I'd like to join in...


Got you tagged. And we suggest you just go back 5-6 pages to get all the "regulars." Many folks from the beginning of the thread may have dropped out by now. *s*


----------



## Ricky Sides

karenk105 said:


> Wowee. Is there any way we can start a new tag exchange? At 679 pages, there's no way I could tag that many people!!  But I'd like to join in...


Welcome to the thread. I tagged your book.


----------



## karenk105

Many thanks to those who tagged me!  

I tagged a book for everyone starting at page 675. I'll check back every now and then for others to tag.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Gregory and Karen. Welcome and thanks for the tags back.

Karen, this thread moves very fast and we suggest you come back at least once a day to tag.


----------



## NS

Kealan, Jason, Karen +


----------



## Gabriel Beyers

I think I'm caught up on all the new comers.  Let me know if I missed anyone.


----------



## gregoryblackman

Took awhile, but sent out a ton of tags.  Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Tess St John

Got all the newbs!

Thanks for the tags back...they're in my siggy!


----------



## Pamela Davis

Thanks for the tags everyone! Very cool thing. I am all caught up.


----------



## davidjk1

All caught up

Thank you for the return tags.

My link here ---> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0053HHHRE


----------



## karenk105

I tagged you, Pamela and david! You weren't on the pages where I started.


----------



## Kitchen Witch

I caught up with the newcomers, and it's nice to finally see some tags at the "Star Academy" 

Please tag "paranormal" for me in The Pale Mansion if you're at it. And the rest would be nice, too. The second book in my siggy is my brother's, if you're feeling generous, please tag that one too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Still caught up.


----------



## Alan Parkinson

US link is on sig below thanks or here http://www.amazon.com/Get-Out-Away-Serviceman-ebook/dp/B0050I6A2E
or pic is to the UK
Get In Get Out and Get Away - memoirs of a National Serviceman story of my National Service

Today new ones 
Jonathan Rush and the Star Academy: Part One (The Star Master Trilogy) [Kindle Edition] =loads of tags showing for you now
Dying of the light
Aurora abroad

If you want to TT use these otherwse tag at will!
national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, african history, kindle military books, peacekeeping, military kindle books, cameroon, biography, military biography, kings own royal border, military history kindle books


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged* (Kindle + print where possible):

KealanPatrick (newer ones in sig file)
karenk105

All caught up again 
If you haven't had the chance, please tag *Flank Hawk *  (Kindle + print)
See signature file below for link.


----------



## NS

Gabriel Beyers +


----------



## Franz

Hi Everybody,

I'm all caught up tagging for today. Welcome to the new books and thank you all for tagging mine.

See you tomorrow.


----------



## Mike Dennis

Liked and tagged:

Pamela Davis
SJ Wright
Gregory Blackman
Karen Kiefer

Here are links to my books. Thanks in advance for the tags, everybody.

SETUP ON FRONT STREET Kindle
BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL / Three Stories From The Dark Side Kindle
THE TAKE Kindle
SETUP ON FRONT STREET Paperback
BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL: Three Stories From The Dark Side Paperback
THE TAKE Paperback
CADILLAC'S COMIN' Kindle


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up!


----------



## ShaunaG

All caught up!

Heres my link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004YTPBX4

For the new people, I have some "bad" tags so I'm asking people to just press the "T" button twice and then copy and paste this list into the box that pops up:

Young Adult, Young Adult Urban Fiction, Young Adult Paranormal Romance, Young Adult Paranormal, Young Adult Fantasy, mystery, paranormal romance, supernatural, supernatural romance, urban fantasy, magical realism, romantic suspense, strong supernatural heroine, action, suspense


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up!


----------



## lvcabbie

Well, I think I finally figured out what all this tagging is about and have started doing it.


----------



## HaemishM

All caught up to this page, including Dale Day's Lost Wages in Las Vegas.


----------



## Amyshojai

lvcabbie said:


> Well, I think I finally figured out what all this tagging is about and have started doing it.


It would be helpful to put a link directly to the book in your post. *s* I did tag the 3 tags I saw...might want to add a few more, too. Welcome to the thread and best wishes on your book! All caught up!


----------



## ShaunaG

Hey everyone! I have a new short story that's going up today under my pen name. It's still publishing, but you can access the product page. Can you guys help me get the tags going?

Link: http://www.amazon.com/Elfbitten-Taryn-Malloy-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B005CCQDA2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1310575350&sr=1-1

Here are the list of tags I'm going for: 
erotica, supernatural erotica, paranormal erotica, elf erotica, vampire erotica, fantasy erotica, erotic fantasy, erotic short stories, erotic paranormal romance, faries, vampires, elves


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged & liked--

Adam's sister but think I already tagged this
GregoryB tried again, worked
KarenK
DaleDay no tags visible at least on Firefox
LeilaS

welcome to the new taggers & thanks for the tags back.
all caught up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author

And here's the new paperback.

A Walk In the Woods

romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, single author collection, short story collection, indie author, margaret lake

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up. Again. For 20 seconds or so...


----------



## karenk105

I tagged those of you I didn't remember from the other day. Like Mike and Haemish. I'm still in the game!

Do tags really help?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

karenk105 said:


> I tagged those of you I didn't remember from the other day. Like Mike and Haemish. I'm still in the game!
> 
> Do tags really help?


They help readers find your book. You should have genre tags, sub-genre and descriptive tags. The more tags you have the higher up in the search you are.


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hi, 

I have caught up with the newcomers.

I would like to ask for tags for "How to be an attractive man":

dating, relationships, mate seeking, attraction formula, success, attract women, how to get girl, how to be a man, love, for men, sex, attracting women, attraction, mystery method

For the other books (my sister book) these which are there already will be ok, just click them.

Thanks 

Adam


----------



## gregoryblackman

Tagged a bunch more. At least I hope I've been successfully tagging things. My problem is as follows:

Yesterday I had an issue with my own tags on amazon.com. After going to the UK and DE stores today, I noticed they still had not taken the tags. Under my log-in I have all 15 keywords tagged, and Amazon tells me that indeed, one person has voted yes for each tag. Yet when I log-out and check the page, not one tag shows. If this just a case of taking awhile while it loads? I have purchased the book even.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Jonathan-Rush-Star-Academy-ebook/dp/B005BJ3J6M/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1310601472&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.de/Jonathan-Rush-Star-Academy-ebook/dp/B005BJ3J6M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1310601294&sr=8-1

Does anyone see the keywords for Childrens books, teen, science fiction, adventure, coming of age?

Appreciated as always,

Gregory Blackman


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

gregoryblackman said:


> Tagged a bunch more. At least I hope I've been successfully tagging things. My problem is as follows:
> 
> Yesterday I had an issue with my own tags on amazon.com. After going to the UK and DE stores today, I noticed they still had not taken the tags. Under my log-in I have all 15 keywords tagged, and Amazon tells me that indeed, one person has voted yes for each tag. Yet when I log-out and check the page, not one tag shows. If this just a case of taking awhile while it loads? I have purchased the book even.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Jonathan-Rush-Star-Academy-ebook/dp/B005BJ3J6M/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1310601472&sr=1-2
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Jonathan-Rush-Star-Academy-ebook/dp/B005BJ3J6M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1310601294&sr=8-1
> 
> Does anyone see the keywords for Childrens books, teen, science fiction, adventure, coming of age?
> 
> Appreciated as always,
> 
> Gregory Blackman


You need to have purchased something from the Amazon UK in order to have tagging privileges. The same goes for Amazon DE. You can tag in the UK, and it will look as if your tags count (hence the 1-count), but only you see that count. That's why, when you log out, you see no tags.

I have tagging privileges in the UK (having bought from amazon.co.uk) and I copied your US tags over to the UK site. I've not bought anything from amazon.de, so I can't tag there. You should now see tags on your UK page.

We have a UK tagging thread. Most people on this thread do not have UK privileges.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up...

Here are mine:

[URL=http://www.amazon.com/Dont-Show-Undercover-Intrigue-ebook/dp/B0058I8IU8/ref=sr_1_1]http://www.amazon.com/Dont-Show-Undercover-Intrigue-ebook/dp/B0058I8IU8/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1309356908&sr=1-1[/url]

http://www.amazon.com/Second-Chances-Are-ebook/dp/B004WTUHTE/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## adegan

Argh! So many people that I still need to tag. For those of you that are caught up, here is my new book! Thanks!


----------



## 28612

Caught up! Have tagged:

Natasha
Katie S x2
Lisa
Alessandra add one
Jocelyn x5
Iain - redos x8
Ross x2
Patty J's 3 new
Bojan x2
Jeff H
Javier
Linda N x5
Tracy x3
Agnieszka x1 (Adam book already tagged)
Sidney's new
Jonas (thanks to Ricky for getting the link!)
Pamela
S.J. x2
Gregory
Dale (thanks to Haemish for the getting the link!)
B. McMurray

I'm asking, please, for specific tags on some of my books. These would be replacement tags for the old hands. TIA!

Almost a Bride (Wyoming Wildflowers Book 1)

Emotional romance, reunion romance, ranch romance, cowboy romance, rancher, ranching, cowboy, marriage of convenience romance, lost love romance, sizzle, marriage of convenience, second-chance romance, patricia mclinn, backlist ebooks, western romance

Match Made in Wyoming (Wyoming Wildflowers Book 2)

Emotional romance, reunion romance, ranch romance, cowboy romance, rancher, ranching, cowboy, sizzle, snowbound, secret identity, patricia mclinn, wounded hero romance, dog rescue, collie dog, collie puppy

A Stranger in the Family (Book 1: Bardville Trilogy) (Bardville, Wyoming Trilogy)

Emotional romance, family secrets, ranch, ranching, ranch romance, secret baby romance, sizzle, adoption reunion, romance novel, western romance, heartwarming, trilogy romance, kindle authors, patricia mclinn, 99 cents

Prelude to a Wedding (The Wedding Series Book 1)

Emotional romance, Chicago romance, family secrets, opposites attract romance, 
trilogy romance, kindle authors, patricia mclinn, sizzle, backlist ebooks, college friends, heartwarming, backlist ebooks, romance novel, love story books, antique appraiser,


----------



## Bojan Miladinovic

Tagged all new people and new from Margaret Lake.


----------



## karenk105

I got you covered, adegan and Patricia!   

Hey all! If you tag me, please focus on The Charitable Baron. I put it online a little over 24 hours ago, and it already seems to be outperforming Aurora Abroad. I guess there was more of a market for Regency romance than for poor Aurora.


----------



## Ricky Sides

karenk105 said:


> I got you covered, adegan and Patricia!
> 
> Hey all! If you tag me, please focus on The Charitable Baron. I put it online a little over 24 hours ago, and it already seems to be outperforming Aurora Abroad. I guess there was more of a market for Regency romance than for poor Aurora.


Tagged. Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## karenk105

Thanks Ricky!


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged these authors in the last 6 pages:

dabnorfish 
jhorton (latest book)
Natasha A. Salnikova 
Javier Gimenez Sasieta 
LindaNelson (latest book)
Shoshana 
gregoryblackman 
Kitchen Witch (latest book)
SidneyW (latest book)
Jonas Saul
Pamela Davis 
SJ Wright
Bojan Miladinovic 
Jason Kristopher 
karenk105 
lvcabbie 
ShaunaG "Elfbitten" (A Taryn Malloy Fantasy)
B. Mc Murray


----------



## vekelly1

I'll definitely do some tagging! 

Tag me as well!

http://www.amazon.com/Dont-Tell-Your-Cousin-ebook/dp/B004V4H68A/ref=sr_1_1_title_1_ke?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1304781076&sr=1-1


----------



## tallulahgrace

All caught up~ Fate has a new look, still looking for tags.

Thanks~
Tallulah


----------



## davidjk1

All caught up -- Thank you for the return tags.

Welcome new people. 

My link here ---> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0053HHHRE


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged* (Kindle + print where possible):

lvcabbie
adegan
vekelly1

All caught up again! 

If you haven't had the chance, please tag Flank Hawk  (Kindle + print).
See signature below for links.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

karenk105 
gregoryblackman 
lvcabbie 
ShaunaG: new one
adegan 
vekelly1

Mine are in my signature.


----------



## DDScott

Good Mornin', Y'All!

I'm all caught-up again!!!

Welcome to all our new thread members and thanks bunches for all the tag-backs too!

My titles to tag are always in my siggy line.

Cheers to a great day ahead!

Smiles --- D. D.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All tagged up. Welcome to the newcomers and congratulations on the new releases.

For the newcomers, we suggest you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch all the active taggers.

Thanks for the tags back. My books are in my siggy.


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged & liked--

adegan
KarenK


Welcome to the new taggers & new titles & thanks for the tags back.
All caught up.


----------



## Penang

All caught up


----------



## Amyshojai

Got all the new ones, welcome to the thread!


----------



## ShaunaG

All caught up! Thanks so much for the help on my new short story! Already into double digits!

Link to new book: http://www.amazon.com/Elfbitten-Taryn-Malloy-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B005CCQDA2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1310575350&sr=1-1

Here are the list of tags I'm going for: 
erotica, supernatural erotica, paranormal erotica, elf erotica, vampire erotica, fantasy erotica, erotic fantasy, erotic short stories, erotic paranormal romance, faries, vampires, elves


----------



## Tess St John

Got all the newbies...great to have you with us...mine are in my siggy!


----------



## Iain Manson

All tagged to date.

Mine are:
The Lion and the Eagle
Lion and the Eagle (paperback)
The Happiest Days
Randy Bastard
Jezira
(As Gertie says, the quickest and best way to tag is to follow the link, double-click on letter "t"; copy "Tag Suggestions" list; paste into box; click "Save Tags".)

For Jezira, please _vote down_:
_cult, desert, fiction, literature, mormon polygamy, mormon thriller, murder mystery, suspense_
(To vote down, click on "Agree with these tags?"; hover over down arrow next to undesired tag; click "No".)


----------



## DonnaFaz

I was 13 pages behind! How do you guys do it? Blogging, tweeting, facebooking, tagging...it never ends. 

*flops on couch, exhausted*

~Donna~


----------



## Mike Dennis

Liked and tagged:

Dale Day (tagged only--liking not available)
Karen Kiefer (Still In The Game)
B McMurray
Veronica E Kelly

Here are links to my books. Thanks in advance for the tags, everybody.

SETUP ON FRONT STREET Kindle
BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL / Three Stories From The Dark Side Kindle
THE TAKE Kindle
SETUP ON FRONT STREET Paperback
BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL: Three Stories From The Dark Side Paperback
THE TAKE Paperback
CADILLAC'S COMIN' Kindle


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DonnaFaz said:


> I was 13 pages behind! How do you guys do it? Blogging, tweeting, facebooking, tagging...it never ends.
> 
> *flops on couch, exhausted*
> 
> ~Donna~


I have to keep to a schedule or at least the suggestion of a schedule. Okay, maybe it's really a guideline more than a schedule. 

I see you changed your cover for Merry Go Round again. I just changed three covers myself.


----------



## MH Sargent

Heavy sigh. Caught up on hitting the Like buttons and tagging the following:

Karen Kiefer
Gregory Blackman
D.A. Boulter
B. McMurray
B. Milandinovic
Veronica Kelly
David Kahn
Iain Manson 

I'd appreciate the same with my books when you guys have a moment. Or Two.


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Tags done. 

I would like to ask for tags to my book:

dating, relationships, mate seeking, attraction formula, success, attract women, how to get girl, how to be a man, love, for men, sex, attracting women, attraction, mystery method

And also to tag my sister's book, The Pale Mansion.

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## Paul Hardy

Back up to date and the following happy people are tagged in one way or another:

Rai Aren, Javier Gimenez Sasieta, Linda Nelson, Tracy Marchini, Gregory Blackman, Agnieszka Kisiel, Leila Bryce Sin, Sidney Williams, Jonas Saul, Pamela Davis, S J Wright, Kealan Patrick Burke, Karen Kiefer, Dale Day, B McMurray, Veronica E Kelly

My little book awaits your attention!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## RuthMadison

I'm pretty sure I got everyone from p 676 to 682! I'm new.

Here are mine, tags much appreciated! 

For those that I'm putting tags into, putting suggested tags really helps for me, since I haven't read them in general, I won't know if there are bad tags in there.

http://www.amazon.com/W-hole-Ruth-Madison/dp/144013541X/ref=sr_1_1_title_0_main?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1310677803&sr=1-1

Tags: disabled hero, paralyzed, devotee, disability, disabled, wheelchair

http://www.amazon.com/W-hole-ebook/dp/B004XJCKSY/ref=sr_1_1_title_1_ke?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1310677803&sr=1-1

Tags: disabled hero, paralyzed, devotee, disability, disabled, wheelchair

http://www.amazon.com/Dev-Dreams-ebook/dp/B0057SM058/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1310677814&sr=1-1

Tags: disabled hero, paralyzed, devotee, disability, disabled, wheelchair, love story

I'll be back for more tagging soon! Take care, everyone


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread. Thank you for the tags. I tagged your books.


----------



## Jocelyn_Modo

I'm back to do some more tagging.

Last time I spent 2 1/2 hrs tagging and only received about a dozen tags in return  so I'm hoping I get more people to tag me back. Below is the link to my books on Amazon.

Thanks in advance (crossing fingers).

http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref=sr_tc_2_0?rh=i%3Astripbooks%2Ck%3AJocelyn+Modo&keywords=Jocelyn+Modo&ie=UTF8&qid=1310689614&sr=1-2-ent&field-contributor_id=B0047E8UR0


----------



## Amyshojai

Jocelyn, tagged your five books. Thanks in advance for tagging mine, too.


----------



## Erica Sloane

Caught up back to page 679.

Thanks for any tag help in return!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005CIRPRG/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


----------



## karenk105

Ok, I got Donna, M.H., Paul, Ruth and Erica!  Am I totally weird for enjoying it? 

Edit: Oh, and Jocelyn too! I almost missed you!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up again.


----------



## ShaunaG

Caught up.

Any help on my *NEW *title would be greatly appreciated! Also I noticed one of my tags was misspelled, if you can help vote DOWN "faries" I'd really appreciate it!

Jocelyn, dont worry about getting every single person who's ever posted - the consensus is only go back 5-6 pages and move forward. A lot of people have dropped out of the thread, but if they're are in the last few pages they're the ones tagging back.

Link to *new *book: http://www.amazon.com/Elfbitten-Taryn-Malloy-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B005CCQDA2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1310575350&sr=1-1

Here are the list of tags I'm going for: 
erotica, supernatural erotica, paranormal erotica, elf erotica, vampire erotica, fantasy erotica, erotic fantasy, erotic short stories, erotic paranormal romance, fairies, vampires, elves


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ruth, tagged you and welcome to the thread.

Jocelyn, I checked and had already tagged your books. Stay active and your tags will go up.


----------



## 25803

All caught up through here. New people and new books 

Thank you very much for the tag backs!

Here's my links:

Angel Be Good
Stuck On You (A Texas Legacy Romantic Comedy #2)
Hot Flash

For Kissing Kelli, please cut and paste into the TT box:

4th of July, romantic comedy, sweet romance, humor, texas, contemporary romance, comedy, Kathy Carmichael, 99 cents, bargain books

Kissing Kelli (A Texas Legacy Romantic Comedy #1)

I appreciate it!


----------



## Jocelyn_Modo

Amyshojai said:


> Jocelyn, tagged your five books. Thanks in advance for tagging mine, too.


Tagged you back on all your cool books!


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks Jocelyn!


----------



## Doug Lance

Despite having a sh*t load more tags than other books, my magazine still isn't showing up in search results for my tagged terms. What gives?


----------



## kahuna

Karen K105
adegan
vekelly1
Ruth Madison

I went to the amazon page and tagged your tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me: romance, spirituality, and health.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## C. Rose

Hi, everyone. Super-newbie here.

I have tagged the following people:

Adam Kisiel
Alan Parkinson
Iain Manson
Kahuna / James Powell
ShaunaG
Alessandra Kelley
Pamela Davis
KathyCarmichael
Shoshana
Mike Dennis (and downloaded Cadillac's Comin'!) 
Amyshojai
lvcabbie
Gary A. Ballard
LexyHarper
Ruth Harris
Margaret Lake
karenk105
Ricky Sides
D.A. Boulter
Tess St John
adegan
Patricia McLinn
Bojan Miladinovic
tallulahgrace
davidjk1
TWErvin2
Andrew Ashling
DDScott
Penang
Ruth Harris
DonnaFaz
MH Sargent
Paul Hardy
Ruth Madison
Jocelyn Modo
Doug Lance

--
My books are here:
http://www.amazon.com/B-SIDES-BROKEN-HEARTS-Caryn-Rose/dp/0983502900/ - Paperback
http://www.amazon.com/B-Sides-and-Broken-Hearts-ebook/dp/B005C65Y3K/ - Kindle

tags: joey ramone, rock and roll, music, ramones, rolling stones, soundgarden, replacements, seattle, springsteen, music fiction, rock and roll novel, DIY, punk rock, on the road, on tour

thanks, and as they say, "I'll be back."


----------



## gregoryblackman

Tagged a bunch more myself.


----------



## Vera Nazarian

Okay, this is a good idea.

I just went and tagged Donna and Sierra's books, and will come back for more later.

Please feel free to tag mine, folks!


----------



## Tess St John

Welcome to all the new taggers and great to see some new books for the oldies too!!!

I have no idea, Doug...sorry I can't help.


----------



## katecornwell

Hi Everyone,

Also new here. I've been working on tagging for the last few pages and will be caught up soon. This is a great idea! Please tag my book with the tags I have set up. Thanks!

Lost in Italy

Kate


----------



## Kitchen Witch

EDIT: Can you please downvote the attracting-women and sex stuff on my book? They got mixed up with my brother's. Told him it was a bad idea 

Tagged Kate, Vera, Tess, C. Rose, Jocelyn (don't grumble!) and Paul Hardy.

Please tag: cthulhu, cthulhu mythos, lovecraft, paranormal and haunted house for me.
Thank you.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up this Friday with:

Sidney W
Jonas Saul
Pamela Davis
SJ Wright
Gregg Blackman
Shauna G
KarenKL05
LVCabbie
Adegan
Kate Cornwell
Vera Nazarian
C Rose
Erica Sloane
Ruth Madison

-------------------

Mine for the newbies:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Alan Parkinson

US link is on sig below thanks or here http://www.amazon.com/Get-Out-Away-Serviceman-ebook/dp/B0050I6A2E
or pic is to the UK
Get In Get Out and Get Away - memoirs of a National Serviceman story of my National Service

Today new ones 
Lost in Las Vegas
Shot to die for 
Whole
Prodigy
Dont tell your cousin
B-Sides and Broken Hearts [Kindle Edition]
Dreams of the compass rose
Lost in Italy ( Cornwell - great literary name!)

If you want to TT use these otherwse tag at will!
national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, african history, kindle military books, peacekeeping, military kindle books, cameroon, biography, military biography, kings own royal border, military history kindle books


----------



## Ricky Sides

Doug Lance said:


> Despite having a sh*t load more tags than other books, my magazine still isn't showing up in search results for my tagged terms. What gives?


Look in the "Other customers suggested" section. Your magazine is the first one suggested on the product page for the number 1 science fiction magazine.

http://www.amazon.com/Asimovs-Science-Fiction/dp/B000N8V3F0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1310725461&sr=1-1

Edit: Okay that's odd. I don't see the section I referenced every time I try the search, but I do if I click the tag link and then key in the search.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Kitchen Witch said:


> EDIT: Can you please downvote the attracting-women and sex stuff on my book? They got mixed up with my brother's. Told him it was a bad idea
> 
> Tagged Kate, Vera, Tess, C. Rose, Jocelyn (don't grumble!) and Paul Hardy.
> 
> Please tag: cthulhu, cthulhu mythos, lovecraft, paranormal and haunted house for me.
> Thank you.


Done. You might want to down-vote them yourself, as well.

All caught up.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread new authors/ I've tagged all versions of your books. 

Here's a link to a search page for mine:

http://www.amazon.com/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Ricky%20Sides

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Alex MacLean

I'd like to add my book to this as well, if anyone would tag mine for me.  I'm going through the last 5 pages here for others.

Thanks.


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged* (Kindle + print where possible):

katecornwell
Vera Nazarian
RuthMadison
Erica Sloan (a couple I hadn't gotten before for some reason)
ShaunaG (new one)
Alex MacLean

All caught up again! 

If you haven't had the chance, please tag Flank Hawk  (Kindle + print)
See signature below for links.


----------



## Alex MacLean

Thanks, tagged your book too.


----------



## tallulahgrace

Caught up to here. Happy Friday, fellow taggers.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

RuthMadison
C. Rose
Vera Nazarian
katecornwell
Alex MacLean

Mine are in my signature


----------



## Ricky Sides

Alex MacLean said:


> I'd like to add my book to this as well, if anyone would tag mine for me. I'm going through the last 5 pages here for others.
> 
> Thanks.


Tagged.  Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Tess St John

Happy Friday Morning...loved seeing the new taggers. 

Thanks for any tags...Mine are in my siggy!

I caught up with everyone.

I'll be out of town this weekend...see you all on Monday! Have a great weekend.


----------



## NS

Alex, tallulahgrace +


----------



## Pamela Davis

all caught up with new ones.


----------



## Franz

Hi Everybody,

I'm all caught up for today. Lots of new books here. Welcome! Thanks for all the return tags.

See ya tomorrow.


----------



## Alex MacLean

I tagged everyone below my last post. Thanks, guys.


----------



## kahuna

Ruth Madison
C.Rose (thanks)
Vera Nazarian
Katecornwell
Alex McLean

I went to the amazon page and tagged your tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me: romance, spirituality, and health.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## LeiaShaw

I want in!

I got C.Rose
Gregory
Vera
Tess
Kate
Kitchen
M.G.
Alan
Ricky
D.A.
Alex
T.W.
Talullah
Andrew
Natasha
Pamela
Franz
Kahuna

Thanks!

Leia


----------



## Bojan Miladinovic

Done my daily job


----------



## 40977

All caught up! For those of you that like to use tt/copy/paste:

Effie At The Wedding: http://www.amazon.com/Effie-At-The-Wedding-ebook/dp/B004UN57W4

contemporary fiction, young adult, ya short story, humorous fiction, contemporary ya, funny ya, teen, ya short story, chick lit, short story, tracy marchini, effie green, ya, funny, wedding

Hot Ticket (ebook): http://www.amazon.com/Hot-Ticket-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B0051BO392

middle grade, mystery, middle school, mystery and detective, detective fiction, childrens literature, detective mystery, junior high, trilogy, middle grade mystery, tracy marchini, juliet robinson, funny, funny middle grade, funny mystery

Hot Ticket (print): http://www.amazon.com/Hot-Ticket-Trilogy/dp/0615506534/

middle grade, mystery, middle school, mystery and detective, detective fiction, childrens literature, detective mystery, junior high, trilogy, middle grade mystery, tracy marchini, juliet robinson, funny, funny middle grade, funny mystery

Pub Speak (ebook): http://www.amazon.com/Pub-Speak-Dictionary-Publishing-ebook/dp/B004UGM73I/

writing reference, writing guides, writers reference, writing, publishing, writing how to, gifts for writers, writers guides and markets, reference, how to get published, tracy marchini, dictionary, lexicon, editing, publishing contracts

Pub Speak (print): http://www.amazon.com/Pub-Speak-Writers-Dictionary-Publishing/dp/0615481094/

writing reference, writing guides, writers reference, writing, publishing, writing how to, gifts for writers, writers guides and markets, reference, how to get published, tracy marchini, dictionary, lexicon, editing, publishing contracts

Thank you!


----------



## kahuna

Leia Shaw

Got you.

Kahuna


----------



## RuthMadison

Wow, lots to keep up with! Better the more we're on, though, I'm sure, as it seems the same faces (or book covers, rather) appear again and again.

I'm caught up from where I started yesterday, two more pages done!

*********
http://www.amazon.com/W-hole-Ruth-Madison/dp/144013541X/ref=sr_1_1_title_0_main?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1310677803&sr=1-1

Tags: disabled hero, paralyzed, devotee, disability, disabled, wheelchair, wounded hero

http://www.amazon.com/W-hole-ebook/dp/B004XJCKSY/ref=sr_1_1_title_1_ke?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1310677803&sr=1-1

Tags: disabled hero, paralyzed, devotee, disability, disabled, wheelchair, wounded hero

http://www.amazon.com/Dev-Dreams-ebook/dp/B0057SM058/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1310677814&sr=1-1

Tags: disabled hero, paralyzed, devotee, disability, disabled, wheelchair, love story, wounded hero


----------



## ShaunaG

Guys, just a quick, very important note: Please pay attention when you're tagging people's work. I have two books up, one is a Young Adult book that I had been asking for tags on for a while and another, very recent work, is an erotic short story. More than one person has tagged my erotic short story with "Young Adult" tags from my young adult book. Obviously this was an accident, but, to me, it is a very serious issue. 

Please, if you are going C/P tags for people, pay close attention to which book they are asking for those tags. I've contacted Amazon for help, but it'll probably a couple of days where those tags will remain on that book.

Thank you for your attention.


----------



## Gabriel Beyers

It seems I'm suddenly unable to tag.  Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## theaatkinson

jumping back in after a long absence and making my way down the list. so far, I've got Ruth, Tracy, and Alex. Doing more right now

I shouldn't have waited soooooo long.


----------



## Alex MacLean

All caught up again.


----------



## Amyshojai

Wow, a lot of new books appeared overnight. Caught up again!


----------



## RuthMadison

Gabriel Beyers said:


> It seems I'm suddenly unable to tag. Anyone else having this problem?


No, sorry, I have no idea why that is! I'm not having any trouble.


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up, again!


----------



## Ricky Sides

LeiaShaw said:


> I want in!
> 
> ...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Leia


Welcome to the thread.  I'd already tagged one of your books at some point in the past, but I tagged the second just now.

Lexy, I tagged your two new books. Congratulations on their release.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ShaunaG said:


> Guys, just a quick, very important note: Please pay attention when you're tagging people's work. I have two books up, one is a Young Adult book that I had been asking for tags on for a while and another, very recent work, is an erotic short story. More than one person has tagged my erotic short story with "Young Adult" tags from my young adult book. Obviously this was an accident, but, to me, it is a very serious issue.
> 
> Please, if you are going C/P tags for people, pay close attention to which book they are asking for those tags. I've contacted Amazon for help, but it'll probably a couple of days where those tags will remain on that book.
> 
> Thank you for your attention.


Amazon will not remove tags even at the author's request. It's so easy to make that kind of mistake and we need to make sure what we paste is what the author requested and not a paste from the previously tagged book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers. Congratulations and good luck on the new releases.

Kitchen Witch, you might want to ask your brother to take your book out of his siggy since you're here yourself.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author

And here's the new paperback.

A Walk In the Woods

romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, single author collection, short story collection, indie author, margaret lake

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## ShaunaG

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Amazon will not remove tags even at the author's request. It's so easy to make that kind of mistake and we need to make sure what we paste is what the author requested and not a paste from the previously tagged book.


That's really disappointing since its such a huge mistake. The last thing I want is for kids to be directed to an adult erotica book. Thanks for helping me vote down those tags though - I really appreciate it!


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged & liked--

RuthM --used yr suggested tags
JocelynM--already tagged
Shauna downvoted
CarynRose
VeraN
KateC
AKisiel--used your suggested tags but doing so removed my earlier tags
AlexMac
LelaS

Welcome to the new taggers & new books. Thanks for the tags back.
All caught up.


----------



## Ricky Sides

ShaunaG said:


> That's really disappointing since its such a huge mistake. The last thing I want is for kids to be directed to an adult erotica book. Thanks for helping me vote down those tags though - I really appreciate it!


Yep, voting them down is all we can do. I did that earlier. When they are in the negative I don't think you have to worry about them influencing search patterns.


----------



## Iain Manson

All tagged to date.

Mine are:
The Lion and the Eagle
Lion and the Eagle (paperback)
The Happiest Days
Randy Bastard
Jezira (+ vote down
_cult, desert, fiction, literature, mormon polygamy, mormon thriller, murder mystery, suspense_)

To vote down, click on "Agree with these tags?"; hover over down arrow next to undesired tag; click "No".

(Shauna, I sympathise. Amazon won't delete my clutch of misleading tags. Once they're all in negative territory, I'll let it go, but not till then.)


----------



## gregoryblackman

Tagged a bunch more.


----------



## karenk105

I tagged several I hadn't tagged before, including: Vera, kate, Kitchen, Alex, tallulah, Franz, Tmarchini, Gabriel & theaatkinson!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## HaemishM

All caught up. Thanks everyone for the tags!


----------



## Mike Dennis

Liked and tagged:

Tracy Marchini (Pub Speak and Hot Ticket--paperback only--Kindle versions already liked & tagged)
Ruth Madison (all)
Alex MacLean
Caryn Rose (hope you like Cadillac's Comin', Caryn!!)
Vera Nazarian (all--Kindle, paperback, and hardcover)
Kate Cornwell
Agnieszka Kisiel
Leia Shaw
Doug Lance

Here are links to my books for tagging. Thanks in advance to everyone for tagging them.

SETUP ON FRONT STREET Kindle
BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL / Three Stories From The Dark Side Kindle
THE TAKE Kindle
SETUP ON FRONT STREET Paperback
BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL: Three Stories From The Dark Side Paperback
THE TAKE Paperback
 CADILLAC'S COMIN' Kindle


----------



## Alex MacLean

All caught up again.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## seventhspell

I would love to join this thread,

I had tried one of these threads before and had the same trouble as one of the other members of this thread, some weird tags showed up on my books and you can't get rid of them unless you are the tagger signed in.

I have put my book links and tags below to make it easier for everyone.
I will start at the bottom of this thread and work backwards to catch up this week.
Thanks in advance, my new release The Sealled Door is desperate for tags.

http://www.amazon.com/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG

paranormal romance, romance, urban fantasy, magic, time travel, spells, young adult fiction

http://www.amazon.com/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14

paranormal romance, romance, urban fantasy, magic, time travel, spells, young adult fiction

http://www.amazon.com/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW

paranormal romance, magic, spells, romance, urban fantasy, time travel, fiction

http://www.amazon.com/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W

romance, paranormal romance, urban fantasy, magic, witches, shape shifter, sexy, fiction


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged 4 of your books. You didn't make any preferences on the fifth and last in your signature. Since you stated that you had some tags you didn't like, I was afraid to tag any on the fifth book. I'll be happy to do so when you let us know your preferences.


----------



## LeiaShaw

All caught up since my last post. Thanks all.

Leia Shaw
http://www.leiashaw.com


----------



## seventhspell

Hello Ricky Side, 
Thank you so much for tagging my four books already, I did leave out the last book in my signature, because its a limited release of the first two books combined and I thought, you know tagging is tedious enough without that kind of replicating. Thank you for clarifying this.
Yes the other tags are relatively hidden by amazon having them as only seen when you ask to see all fifteen tags or whatever, LOL which is a good thing because it's spelling mistakes and other weird stuff.
I am about to start tagging backwards for five pages as the initial post says so thanks again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caught up again. Welcome to the thread and thanks for the tags back.


----------



## Amyshojai

I just tagged all the new ones, welcome! Reciprocal tags appreciated, especially on the print versions. Thanks!


----------



## Alan Parkinson

US link is on sig below thanks or here http://www.amazon.com/Get-Out-Away-Serviceman-ebook/dp/B0050I6A2E
or pic is to the UK
Get In Get Out and Get Away - memoirs of a National Serviceman story of my National Service

Latest tags 
Grave situation
Destiny Divided (Shadows of Destiny) [Kindle Edition]
Elfbitten (A Taryn Malloy Fantasy) - all your young adult tags were already zero
The Secret Language of Crows (a novel of absolution)
The Seven Spell (The Seven Spell Saga) - used your tags and yes much better to use the TT function

If you want to TT use these otherwse tag at will!
national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, african history, kindle military books, peacekeeping, military kindle books, cameroon, biography, military biography, kings own royal border, military history kindle books


----------



## seventhspell

hi there, 
I have just tagged from page 675 to 685 so will check back tomorrow for any new people to tag.
Thanks to anyone who tags my books.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you for the tags.   Is it safe to tag the combined book with the existing tags?


----------



## seventhspell

That's fine Ricky if you want to do that.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done. It had one tag "time trave" that I did not tag because it looked like a typo. Maybe the person who placed it will edit it out.


----------



## TWGallier

I'd like to get in on all the book love.  I went to tag the first book, but it asked me to log in.  Do I have to have a separate "Tagging" account?  My regular Amazon account is not good enough?  And they wanted a credit card #.  I hate it when anyone asks for CC info and I'm not ready to buy anything.

Also, I have multiple pen names.  Do I need to create accounts for each of them to get the tag love, and spread around 5 times more tag love?


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Tom (TW), 
I tagged the first book listed but the others don't have tags that I could see. Fill 'em in and I'll "agree" with them. You just need one account and no credit card as far as I know to tag other's books. 

Go to the book page, hit "TT" and a box will come up to fill in tags. Highlight and then drag-and-drop the recommended tags below the box into the box, hit "save" and you're done.


----------



## gregoryblackman

Got Alan and Leila, had most everyone else already.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tom,

Welcome to the thread. I tagged your first book. As Amy said, the others have no tags.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

TWGallier said:


> I'd like to get in on all the book love. I went to tag the first book, but it asked me to log in. Do I have to have a separate "Tagging" account? My regular Amazon account is not good enough? And they wanted a credit card #. I hate it when anyone asks for CC info and I'm not ready to buy anything.
> 
> Also, I have multiple pen names. Do I need to create accounts for each of them to get the tag love, and spread around 5 times more tag love?


Sign in under the name you use to purchase and you should be fine.

Got you tagged (first one) and welcome.


----------



## TWGallier

I've had that account for years, even before there was a KDP.  And they will not let me tag unless I give them a CC #.  I'm going to the product page on Amazon and typing in tt.  A box opens up, I put in some tags, and save, and it take me to a page to "sign up"  Very frustrating.


----------



## TWGallier

I managed to wipe out my entire KDP account.  I thought I was created a NEW account.  I guess not.  I'm looking for their phone number now.

NEVER MIND.  I figured it out.  With a little help.  Whew.  Man, I could've lost like 12 dollar American.  LOL

Still can't get the tagging thing to work.  I guess I'm going to have to give them a CC #.

I just noticed the tags on "Edge of Darkness"  Who put those there?  Who is Rebecca Knight?  She's not a character in the novel.  Several tags are way off base, too.  So weird.

I opened a "Tagging account" and it lets me tag my stuff, but then it just vanishs.  still no tags.  But it is letting me tag your stuff, y'all, so not all lost.


----------



## Pamela Davis

All caught up again.

But, can you all tag my *paperback* version? I neglected to put that link up before now. Here it is:

trade paperback: 
http://www.amazon.com/Gaia-Dreams-Pamela-Davis/dp/0983259577/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1310482570&sr=1-1

kindle: 
http://www.amazon.com/Gaia-Dreams-ebook/dp/B005AXVKFG/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1310169796&sr=8-8

Thank you very much!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

TWGallier said:


> I managed to wipe out my entire KDP account. I thought I was created a NEW account. I guess not. I'm looking for their phone number now.
> 
> NEVER MIND. I figured it out. With a little help. Whew. Man, I could've lost like 12 dollar American. LOL
> 
> Still can't get the tagging thing to work. I guess I'm going to have to give them a CC #.


They asked me for a cc# last week when I was shipping to a new address but otherwise, I've never had a problem.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pamela Davis said:


> All caught up again.
> 
> But, can you all tag my *paperback* version? I neglected to put that link up before now. Here it is:
> 
> trade paperback:
> http://www.amazon.com/Gaia-Dreams-Pamela-Davis/dp/0983259577/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1310482570&sr=1-1
> 
> kindle:
> http://www.amazon.com/Gaia-Dreams-ebook/dp/B005AXVKFG/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1310169796&sr=8-8
> 
> Thank you very much!!


Got it!


----------



## TWGallier

I figured it out, I think.  The Wish and Long Day's Night now have tags.  If not, let me know.


----------



## Penang

Caught up again!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

TWGallier said:


> I figured it out, I think. The Wish and Long Day's Night now have tags. If not, let me know.


Okay, tagged the other two


----------



## C. Rose

Thanks everyone for tags.

Caught up and tagged:

Alex MacLean
tallulahgrace
Natasha A. Salnikova
Franz
LeiaShaw
Tmarchini
Gabriel Beyers
theaatkinson
seventhspell
TWGallier
pamela davis paperback


----------



## karenk105

I got TW, Penang and C. Rose. Thanks for the tags, everyone!


----------



## davidjk1

Only away for a day! and four new pages ... All caught up now though -- Thank you for the return tags.

Welcome new and old.

New for me:

C. Rose -- TWGallier -- seventhspell -- LeiaShaw -- RuthMadison -- theaatkinson -- Alex MacLean -- Vera Nazarian -- katecornwell -- Erica Sloane.

My link here ---> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0053HHHRE


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tom, I tagged the rest of your books. 

Pamela, I tagged your paperback version.


----------



## tallulahgrace

Tagged to here. Have a lovely weekend.


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged* (Kindle + print where possible):

LeiaShaw (no tags listed for print edition)
seventhspell
TWGallier

All caught up again 

If you haven't had the chance, please tag Flank Hawk  (Kindle + print)
See signature below for links.


----------



## Alex MacLean

Caught up again.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

LeiaShaw
Lexy Harper: new ones
seventhspell 
TWGallier
Pamela Davis: paperback

Mine are in my signature.


----------



## NS

C.Rose, KarenK105+


----------



## ccjames

So far today 
TW Gallier
David Kahn
Caryn Rose
Angela Fristoe
Pamela Davis
Tessa Stokes

I've decided I like pressing the "like" button too because then I can see who've I've tagged w/o having to scroll down the page. I'm just lazy that way.

Here's mine: http://amzn.to/oLvK2L

I'll be back for those I've missed this afternoon. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Cassandra Blizzard

Thanks, Count me in too. Heading to tag now.

Cassandra


----------



## ccjames

Also just finished:
Nataska Salnikove
Alan Parkinson
Leia Shaw
Mike Dennis --Cadillac
Karen Kiefer
Shauna G
Ian Manson
Ruth Madison
Lexy Harper

Now I'm really going this time or I'll be late. Be back for the rest.


----------



## theaatkinson

not quite caught up but moving right along


----------



## Amyshojai

Thea, got the rest of your books tagged. All caught up this morning.


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

Thanks for the tags, everybody.

*****
New tags:

Kate Cornwell
Pamela Davis (paperback too)
Tom Gallier
CC James/Clover Autrey
Karen Kiefer
Agnieszka Kisiel (voted down misleading tags as requested)
Alex MacLean
Ruth Madison
Vera Nazarian (lovely covers!)
Caryn Rose
Leia Shaw
"Leila Bryce Sin" (voted down "Young Adult" tags -- yikes!)
Tessa Stokes

*****
Please tag my husband, Richard Garfinkle's books:

Wayland's Principia

Please consider adding the tag: interstellar travel

And please _don't_ check: relativistic travel issues
(It's not a bad tag, but it's not the important part of the book)

suggested tags, in order of preference:

interstellar travel, alien intelligence, hard sf, first contact, sci-fi -- alien psychology, sci-fi -- first contact, alien worlds, aliens, intelligent sf, alien contact, spaceship

*****
Exaltations

knights, parallel worlds, mythology, metafiction, quest, theurgy, spirituality, alternate reality, parable

*****
Three Steps to the Universe: From the Sun to Black Holes to the Mystery of Dark Matter

astrophysics, cosmology, dark matter, physics, quantum physics, science, black holes, history of science, galaxies, universe, sun

*****

Thanks!


----------



## DDScott

Happy Weekend, Y'All!

I'm all caught up again!

Welcome to the new thread members and thanks sooo much for all the tags back too!

As always, you can find all my books in my siggy line!

Cheers to a terrific weekend!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Cassandra Blizzard said:


> Thanks, Count me in too. Heading to tag now.
> 
> Cassandra


Here's a link to Cassandra's books.

http://psychicmedium-cassandrablizzard.com/books-by-cassandra-blizzard/

Cassandra, I tagged all versions of your books that had tags. Many did not. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Here's a link to Cassandra's books.
> 
> http://psychicmedium-cassandrablizzard.com/books-by-cassandra-blizzard/
> 
> Cassandra, I tagged all versions of your books that had tags. Many did not. Welcome to the thread.


Ditto.


----------



## karenk105

I'm back for my daily tagging! Just a couple unfamiliar faces for me today...

Cassandra, maybe you should make some clickable links for your signature? Go to your profile and click on "link maker." 

(I just typed "lick" instead of "click"...haha... not _quite_ as effective as a click, I daresay)


----------



## LeiaShaw

All caught up. Thanks everyone!

Leia Shaw
http://www.leiashaw.com


----------



## kahuna

sevenspell
twgallier
cassandraormand

I went to the amazon page and tagged your tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me: romance, spirituality, and health.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Tara Maya

Ok, I'm going to get in on this. I just need to figure out where to start.


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged & liked--
Tessa -- used your preferred tags
TGallier
RamelaD ppb
CassandraB
TaraM


Welcome to the new taggers & thanks for the tags back.
All caught up.


----------



## gregoryblackman

Been forgetting to "Like" the books I've tagged.  Going to go back now and do a bunch.


----------



## TWGallier

gregoryblackman said:


> Been forgetting to "Like" the books I've tagged. Going to go back now and do a bunch.


Yes, I've been clicking on teh LIKE button too, after someone here said it made it easier to determine if they'd already tagged a book. There are so many, it's hard to remember them all.


----------



## TWGallier

BTW, ShaunaG, Elfbitten is a great title.  My favorite so far.


----------



## gregoryblackman

Good to hear, it's already one of the very first books I'm going to buy when my Kindle comes in.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tara Maya said:


> Ok, I'm going to get in on this. I just need to figure out where to start.


Just go back about six pages. That way you'll get all of the active taggers. I tagged your books. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tara Maya said:


> Ok, I'm going to get in on this. I just need to figure out where to start.


Tagged them all. FYI, *Initiate *goes to your UK version. Most of the people here don't have tagging privileges in the UK. You have to buy something from Amazon UK to tag there. I went to the US page and got that one, too.


----------



## lvcabbie

As I'm new to this, "liked" everyone on this page.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=Blood+in+the+Meadows+by+Dale+Day&rh=n%3A283155%2Ck%3ABlood+in+the+Meadows+by+Dale+Day&ajr=3


----------



## KateEllison

This is great! I'd love to get in on this. You can link to my book through my signature, of course.

So far I've tagged stuff by:

CC James
Tara Maya

But I'm going to go do more right now!


----------



## StephenLivingston

I'll join in this tagfest 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kindling-ebook/dp/B004YDU4PA


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged Kate Ellison, couldn't tag StephenLivingston (the link is UKamazon and I can't tag there).

All caught up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. If there were tags available, I tagged you.

Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author

And here's the new paperback.

A Walk In the Woods

romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, single author collection, short story collection, indie author, margaret lake

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity

For those of you requesting UK tags, please go here.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg571978.html#msg571978

We keep separate threads for US and UK tags because you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK to have tagging privileges there. Most of the taggers here don't have UK privileges.


----------



## TWGallier

Not caught up yet, but need to take a break.

I’ve noticed some are listing the writers they tag.  I’ll try to do the same as well.

C. Rose
Vera Nazarian
Tess St John
Kate Cornwell
Kitchen Witch
M.G. Scarsbrook
Ricky Sides
D.A. Boulter
Alex MacLean
TW Ervin2
Tallulah Grace
Natasha A. Salnikova
Franz
Kahuna
Leia Shaw
Olan Miladinovic
Tmarchini
Ruth Madison
Gabriel Beyers
Thea Atkinson
Amy Shojai
Lexy Harper

I ate tagged.  I might have forgotten to jot down a couple names I tagged.


----------



## ShaunaG

Alessandra, thanks for the down votes on the YA tags for Elfbitten - yikes indeed and Amazon says they fall within the guidelines so they wont remove them. I wish whoever put them on there in the first place would just go back and remove them for me. Thats the only way to do it.

TW - Thanks!

I have 2 to be tagged - but they are totally different, please be mindful of the tags.

First: Earth http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTPBX4 
Tags for Earth: paranormal romance, urban fantasy, suspense, action, mystery, romantic suspense, young adult, young adult fantasy, supernatural, strong supernatural heroine, young adult urban fantasy, young adult paranormal romance, magical realism, supernatural romance, young adult paranormal

Second: Elfbitten http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CCQDA2
Tags for Elfbitten: erotica, supernatural erotica, paranormal erotica, elf erotica, vampire erotica, fantasy erotica, erotic fantasy, erotic short stories, erotic paranormal romance, vampires, elves, vampire, fairies, urban fantasy

Someone put young adult tags on my second book, which is erotica, so please do *NOT* check those tags on Elfbitten.

Thanks! All caught up!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I'm caught up to this point again.  Welcome to the thread new authors. I tagged your books that had tags. Some of you have books with no tags as yet. Please post a link to your books when you add tags and I'll be happy to go back and tag them.

Here is a link to a page to make tagging mine easier:

http://www.amazon.com/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Ricky%20Sides

Thank you all for the tags.


----------



## StephenLivingston

Here's my amazon US link:

http://www.amazon.com/Kindling-ebook/dp/B004YDU4PA

please agree with the tags with less votes.

Stephen Livingston.
http://www.facebook.com/stephen.m.livingston


----------



## KateEllison

More authors I've tagged so far:

Cassandra Blizzard
Natasha A Salnikova
Alex MacLean
Tom Gallier
Leia Shaw
Tessa Stokes
Margaret Lake
Amy D. Shoijai
Shauna Granger
Tess St. John
Ian Manson
Donna Fasano/Donna Clayton
Mike Dennis
MH Sargent
Adam Kisiel
Paul R Hardy
Ricky Sides
Jocelyn Modo
Erica Sloane
Karen Kiefer
DA Boulter
Kathy Carmichael
Efiction (liked –no tags?)

I'll get more later!


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks Stephen, got your US book tagged.


----------



## gregoryblackman

Got Kate and Stephen


----------



## Iain Manson

All tagged to date.

Mine are:
The Lion and the Eagle
Lion and the Eagle (paperback)
The Happiest Days
Randy Bastard
Jezira (+ vote down
_cult, desert, fiction, literature, mormon polygamy, mormon thriller, murder mystery, suspense_)

To vote down, click on "Agree with these tags?"; hover over down arrow next to undesired tag; click "No".
(For reasons I don't understand, one or two of these are getting more votes, not fewer.)

Let me emphasise what Gertie has said about UK tags. The place to go for these is the UK Author Tag Exchange. There aren't nearly enough people there, and many here can't tag UK books even if they want to. (I've stopped requesting UK tags here, since it seems a bit cheeky.)


----------



## seventhspell

I have tagged everyone new to pages 686 and 687 plus people who I had not tagged that suddenly posted a reply on the those pages the only one I have not tagged between pages 675 and 687 is Lexie as I had already tagged her on another thread so couldn't do it again.
Shauna G I feel your pain, I have really silly tags on one or two of my books that are typos, it's true the only person who can remove them is the one who did them :-(


----------



## 40977

All caught up again... thanks in advance for the tags! 

Effie At The Wedding: http://www.amazon.com/Effie-At-The-Wedding-ebook/dp/B004UN57W4

contemporary fiction, young adult, ya short story, humorous fiction, contemporary ya, funny ya, teen, ya short story, chick lit, short story, tracy marchini, effie green, ya, funny, wedding

Hot Ticket (ebook): http://www.amazon.com/Hot-Ticket-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B0051BO392

middle grade, mystery, middle school, mystery and detective, detective fiction, childrens literature, detective mystery, junior high, trilogy, middle grade mystery, tracy marchini, juliet robinson, funny, funny middle grade, funny mystery

Hot Ticket (print): http://www.amazon.com/Hot-Ticket-Trilogy/dp/0615506534/

middle grade, mystery, middle school, mystery and detective, detective fiction, childrens literature, detective mystery, junior high, trilogy, middle grade mystery, tracy marchini, juliet robinson, funny, funny middle grade, funny mystery

Pub Speak (ebook): http://www.amazon.com/Pub-Speak-Dictionary-Publishing-ebook/dp/B004UGM73I/

writing reference, writing guides, writers reference, writing, publishing, writing how to, gifts for writers, writers guides and markets, reference, how to get published, tracy marchini, dictionary, lexicon, editing, publishing contracts

Pub Speak (print): http://www.amazon.com/Pub-Speak-Writers-Dictionary-Publishing/dp/0615481094/

writing reference, writing guides, writers reference, writing, publishing, writing how to, gifts for writers, writers guides and markets, reference, how to get published, tracy marchini, dictionary, lexicon, editing, publishing contracts

Thank you!


----------



## DonnaFaz

So many new people joining the thread! Welcome!

~Donna~


----------



## ccjames

Got back and caught up. New for me:
Tracy Marchini
Kate Ellison
Stephen Livingston
Dale Days (Ivdabbre)
Tara Maya (adore these covers - who did them?)
Richard Garfinkle
Thea Atkinson
Cassandra Ormond


----------



## vekelly1

Hello,

I'll be more than happy to do some tagging! Please tag my book as well. Thanks for the support, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Alan Parkinson

US link is on sig below thanks or here http://www.amazon.com/Get-Out-Away-Serviceman-ebook/dp/B0050I6A2E
or pic is to the UK so you will need the link for US tags
Get In Get Out and Get Away - memoirs of a National Serviceman story of my National Service

Latest tags 
Edge of darkness - tagged all except Rebecca Knight
Demon trackers
malevolent
Conmergence: An Anthology of Speculative Fiction 
Blood in the meadows
curse of the girl
Kindling (tagged your UK book, if you can tag my uk instead as well Stephen - thanks. There is also a UK tag thread on this site which is looking for a few more contributors, can only be used if you are based in the UK or bought a book off the UK site)

If you want to TT use these otherwse tag at will!
national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, african history, kindle military books, peacekeeping, military kindle books, cameroon, biography, military biography, kings own royal border, military history kindle books


----------



## Gertie Kindle

vekelly1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'll be more than happy to do some tagging! Please tag my book as well. Thanks for the support, I really appreciate it!


I had already tagged you but there were a couple I missed.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Great Scot! Lotsa new peoples.  Caught up.


----------



## Bojan Miladinovic

All caught up


----------



## karenk105

I got Stephen and Veronica! 

Thanks for all the tags, my fellow taggers!


----------



## Alex MacLean

All caught up with the new ones.


----------



## LeiaShaw

Caught up. Thanks.

Leia Shaw
http://www.leiashaw.com


----------



## katecornwell

Almost all caught up. Also downloaded a few samples of books that look good.   Just one page to go. Whew...


----------



## kingdead

Went through the last five or so pages and tagged everything. It would be nice if you could tag mine.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CD0O2O/


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged.   Welcome to the thread. Thank you for the tags.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kingdead said:


> Went through the last five or so pages and tagged everything. It would be nice if you could tag mine.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CD0O2O/


You're tagged!


----------



## ccjames

Mornin. 
New for me:
M Goldbody (kingdead)
Kate Cornwell
Bojan Mil...
Veronica Kelly (tags are both ya and erotic ~ is that right? I didn't tag erotic since that has to be an error) 
Ricky Sides  "liked" your book profile pages since that's where your links went to and I already tagged the books earlier 

Be back later to pick up more ~ Have an awesome Sunday


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged the new books, welcome to the thread.


----------



## gregoryblackman

Tagged a bunch of the newbies as well.  (Can I call people newbies, when I am one as well?)

Hope you all have better success than I have managed


----------



## Ruth Harris

liked & tagged--

DaleDay (IVCabbie)
KateE
StephenL
VeronicaEK
MGoldbody

Welcome to the new taggers & thanks for the tags back.
All caught up.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

ccjames: The Eagleskins
Cassandra Blizzard
Tara Maya 
lvcabbie 
StephenLivingston 
kingdead

Mine are in my signature.


----------



## DonnaFaz

You've been tagged! I'm caught up. Would love some tags in return. Thanks!

~Donna~


----------



## KateEllison

Thanks to everyone who's tagged me so far. I'm working on getting caught up ...

I've tagged these authors:

Caryn Rose
Vera Nazarian
Kate Cornwell
Agnieszka Kisiel
MG Scarsbrook
Tallullah Grace
Andrew Ashling
Pamela Davis
Franz McLaren
James N. Powell
Bojan Miladinovic

And I will do some more today!

If you can, please tag "YA fantasy" or "Young Adult" or "YA Urban Fantasy" on mine!!


----------



## Iain Manson

Caught up again.

Mine are:
The Lion and the Eagle
Lion and the Eagle (paperback)
The Happiest Days
Randy Bastard
Jezira (+ vote down
_cult, desert, fiction, literature, mormon polygamy, mormon thriller, murder mystery, suspense_)

To vote down, click on "Agree with these tags?"; hover over down arrow next to undesired tag; click "No".


----------



## ShaunaG

I have 2 to be tagged - but they are totally different, please be mindful of the tags.

All caught up!

First: Earth http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTPBX4 
Tags for Earth: paranormal romance, urban fantasy, suspense, action, mystery, romantic suspense, young adult, young adult fantasy, supernatural, strong supernatural heroine, young adult urban fantasy, young adult paranormal romance, magical realism, supernatural romance, young adult paranormal

Second: Elfbitten http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CCQDA2
Tags for Elfbitten: erotica, supernatural erotica, paranormal erotica, elf erotica, vampire erotica, fantasy erotica, erotic fantasy, erotic short stories, erotic paranormal romance, vampires, elves, vampire, fairies, urban fantasy

Someone put young adult tags on my second book, which is erotica, so please do *NOT *check those tags on Elfbitten.

Thanks!


----------



## gatehouseauthor

Okay, I've got the last 5 pages tagged so far, and will go farther back a little bit at a time... and try to keep up with new folk as well! Some of you guys have a lot of books! lol

Here's mine:
http://www.amazon.com/Door-Canellin-Gatehouse-ebook/dp/B004WXF2C2/ - Kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Gatehouse-Door-Canellin-H-Jones/dp/061547876X/ -Paperback

Here are the tags that come up for most taggers:
alternate world, demon, dragons, blademaster, crowley, magic, kingdom, parallel universe, sailing, sorcerer

And here, if you guys wouldn't mind, are some tags I would really like added:
young wizard, dragon, gatehouse, dragonwar, wizards, gatehouse, piers anthony

Especially the Piers Anthony tag. He reviewed my book quite favorably, and I'd love to get the word out to some of his fans that he enjoyed it!


----------



## Pamela Davis

wow, miss a day and there are suddenly several more pages.

i'm all caught up.

Thanks for the tagging!

Gaia Dreams print version

kindle version is in sig


----------



## Ricky Sides

gatehouseauthor said:


> Okay, I've got the last 5 pages tagged so far, and will go farther back a little bit at a time... and try to keep up with new folk as well! Some of you guys have a lot of books! lol
> 
> Here's mine:
> http://www.amazon.com/Door-Canellin-Gatehouse-ebook/dp/B004WXF2C2/ - Kindle
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gatehouse-Door-Canellin-H-Jones/dp/061547876X/ -Paperback
> 
> Here are the tags that come up for most taggers:
> alternate world, demon, dragons, blademaster, crowley, magic, kingdom, parallel universe, sailing, sorcerer
> 
> And here, if you guys wouldn't mind, are some tags I would really like added:
> young wizard, dragon, gatehouse, dragonwar, wizards, gatehouse, piers anthony
> 
> Especially the Piers Anthony tag. He reviewed my book quite favorably, and I'd love to get the word out to some of his fans that he enjoyed it!


Welcome to the thread. I tagged your book.


----------



## TWGallier

Whew.  Caught up as of this spot.


----------



## davidjk1

All caught up again. -- Thank you for the return tags.

My link here ---> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0053HHHRE


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers and thanks for tagging me back.


----------



## ccjames

Caught up to here.


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged the Gatehouse dragon book, gorgeous cover!


----------



## karenk105

Ok, I tagged a couple more. You know, I haven't tagged this much since preschool!  

Ricky Sides, I just want to say my eyes are ALWAYS drawn to your book covers! Specifically the bloody cat and the punching girl. So keep up the good work!


----------



## Alex MacLean

Liked and tagged the couple new books since my last post.


----------



## Ricky Sides

karenk105 said:


> Ok, I tagged a couple more. You know, I haven't tagged this much since preschool!
> 
> Ricky Sides, I just want to say my eyes are ALWAYS drawn to your book covers! Specifically the bloody cat and the punching girl. So keep up the good work!


Thank you for the compliment. Both covers were done by Jason Merrick. He's great. His screen name on the Kindleboards is 911Jason.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

I've been away for a while. I started on page 683 and tagged all the books listed in the posts or signatures that I hadn't already tagged. For those you like to see the list, I'm only listing authors today as I tagged too many books to list.

Tagged today:        
Caryn Rose                                    Lexy Harper                                              
Gregory Blackman                            Iain Manson
Vera Nazarian                                 Karen Kiefer
Kate Cornwell                                 Mike Dennis
Agnieszica Kisiel                             Tessa Stokes
Alex MacLean                                Tom Gallier
Tallulah Grace                                Angela Fristoe
Andrew Ashling                              David Khan
Natasha Salnikova                          C C James
Pamela Davis                                 Cassandra Blizzard
Franz McLean                                Tara Maya
Leia Shaw                                     Dale Day
Bojan Meladinovic                           Kate Ellison
Tracy Marchini                               Stephen Livingston
Ruth Madison                                Veronica Kelly
Leila Bryce Sin                               M Goldbody
Thea Atkinson                               E H Jones
Shauna Granger

If you haven't already tagged my books, please do. The links are in my signature.

I would also appreciate it if you would NOT tag any tag that indicates 99 cents. Thanks again.


----------



## TWGallier

Caught up again.


----------



## Les Turner

Hi Everyone, phew, this is taking ages. I have slowly worked my way back and taggedand liked the following this morning.

Margaret lake
Gregory Blackman
DA Boulter
Tess St John
Leia Shaw
Kate Cornwell
M.Goldbody
Ricky Sides
Clover Autrey
CC James
Amy Shojai
Ruth Harris
Donna Clayton
Angela Fristoe
DD Scott
Andrew Ashling
David J Kahn
Tallulah Grace
Veronica E Kelly
Donna Fasano
Kate Ellison
Iain Manson
Leila Bryce Sin
Shauna Grayson
EH Jones
Pamela Davis
Tom Gallier
TW Gallier

If you could please tag and like my debut novel which is below in my sig that would be great. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Alex MacLean

Caught up again.


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged "The Pack"....and couldn't resist, bought and look forward to reading it (I'm a sucker for furry thrillers!). Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Les,

Thank you for the tags. I tagged your book.   Welcome to the thread.


----------



## John Waylon

Holy Hot Thread, Batman.  I went back 5 pages and clicked LIKE and TAGGED everyone, all books.  But I think the thread grew by a couple pages while I was tagging away.  Wow.  That took a while.  Tells me I have to stay on top of things here, catching up is hard.  LOL

Ok, I tagged and liked.  I hope you guys tag my two books.  Thanks for the support.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi John Waylon, tagged your first book (but it only had 2 tags) and the 2nd doesn't have any. Once you've chosen tags, happy to agree with 'em. Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Tess St John

Yes, John...what Amy said...

I go away for a day and I've got pages and pages to go through...hopefully that means more tags for everyone...Please see mine in my siggy.

And correct me if I'm doing it wrong, and have been from the beginning, but I don't note who I've tagged...am I supposed to? I figure everyone here is tagging everyone else...I know I am...thanks.


----------



## Samuel Thews

Hi all, tagging for the first time and going back 5 pages to get everyone there. I would appreciate the tags/likes on my linked debut novel in my signature.

Thanks!


----------



## Alex MacLean

I liked and tagged John's and Samuel's books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up again. Thanks for tagging me back.


----------



## John Waylon

Amyshojai said:


> Hi John Waylon, tagged your first book (but it only had 2 tags) and the 2nd doesn't have any. Once you've chosen tags, happy to agree with 'em. Welcome to the thread!


That's odd. I just checked, and Lip Service as 15 tags and Something to Cheer About has 16 tags (I guess someone else added one more).

You can't see them? Is anyone else having problems seeing my tags?


----------



## karenk105

Mackenzie, John and Samuel... you've been tagged!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

John Waylon said:


> That's odd. I just checked, and Lip Service as 15 tags and Something to Cheer About has 16 tags (I guess someone else added one more).
> 
> You can't see them? Is anyone else having problems seeing my tags?


Yes. I only saw three and two. On the first one, I clicked on See all 14 tags and only one more came up for a total of four.


----------



## Guest

Thanks everybody! Welcome all newcomers & please see my tags below.

Tagged:

caryn rose
gregory blackman
vera nazarian
kate cornwell
agnieszka kisiel
alex maclean
tallulah grace (new tag)
leia shaw
tracy marchini
ruth madison
leila bryce sin
thea atkinson
karen kiefer
tessa stokes
tom gallier
cassandra ormand
tara maya
dale day
kate ellison
veronica e. kelly
m. goldbody
e.h. jones
mackenzie morgan (new ones)
les turner
john waylon
samuel thews


My preferred tags:

fantasy, fiction, modern fantasy, indie author, kindle, magic, ebook, fiction novel, wizards, nebraska, lincoln nebraska, blue collar fiction, female hero, heroine, midwest


Additional tags for the short story (only) "The Machine": short story, short fiction, fiction short story


----------



## Richard Raley

Caught up on the last five pages.


----------



## Les Turner

Amyshojai said:


> Tagged "The Pack"....and couldn't resist, bought and look forward to reading it (I'm a sucker for furry thrillers!). Welcome to the thread!


haha awesome,. and thanks. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Guest

I'm in! Got everyone from 864 to here. (Whew!) And got some books twice until I recognized the covers! Now I'm gonna rest my clickin' hand... 

M.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up!


----------



## Vera Nazarian

Okay, folks, in today's tagging I got all of:

gregoryblackman
Amyshojai
ccjames
kingdead
katecornwell
LeiaShaw
KateEllison

Will come back again as soon as I can!  Meanwhile, please continue to tag mine -- many thanks to all of you, friends, for all your tags, past and future!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread new authors. I tagged your books.

Here's a link to a page that lists mine:

http://www.amazon.com/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Ricky%20Sides

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Alan Parkinson

US link is on sig below thanks or here http://www.amazon.com/Get-Out-Away-Serviceman-ebook/dp/B0050I6A2E
or pic is to the UK so you will need the link for US tags
Get In Get Out and Get Away - memoirs of a National Serviceman story of my National Service

Latest tags 
Harvey Buckfast And The Case Of The Bottled Water Baron (Harvey Buckfast Adventures) [Kindle Edition]
The Door to Canellin (Gatehouse)
The Pack ( didnt see mine on your list but i tagged you anyway?)
Naughty cheerleaders
A place beyond the map
The Betrothal: Or How I Saved Alan Edwards from 40 Years of Hell 
The Gossamer Sphere

If you want to TT use these otherwse tag at will!
national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, african history, kindle military books, peacekeeping, military kindle books, cameroon, biography, military biography, kings own royal border, military history kindle books


----------



## gatehouseauthor

Caught up to this point again.

I could really use some folks to add this tag to mine:

Piers Anthony

So far, there's only one tag for that on there... and I'm pretty sure that's mine!


----------



## davidjk1

All caught up -- Thank you for the return tags.

My link here ---> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0053HHHRE


----------



## D.A. Boulter

gatehouseauthor said:


> Caught up to this point again.
> 
> I could really use some folks to add this tag to mine:
> 
> Piers Anthony
> 
> So far, there's only one tag for that on there... and I'm pretty sure that's mine!


Many of us--me included--will not check certain tags. These include other authors' names and tags describing the _quality_ of the book--e.g. riveting, intriguing, wonderful--if we haven't actually read that book and agree.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with:

Alex Maclean
Leia Shaw
Theaatkinson
Lexy Harper
Seventhspell
TW Gallier
Pamela Davis
Cassandra Blizzard
Tara Maya
Kate Ellison
Stephen Livingston
VeKelly1
Kingdead
Les Turner
John Waylon
Samuel Thews
Melissa Conway

------------------

Here's mine:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Tess St John

Got all the new ones!!  

Mine's in my siggy for any tags back!  Thanks so much!


----------



## TWErvin2

Tagged (Kindle + print where possible):

Cassandra Blizzard (no tags listed for most print versions)
Tara Maya
lvcabbie (no tags available for one of the novels)
KateEllison
StephenLivingston 
kingdead
Les Turner
John Waylon
Samuel Thews
Melissa Conway

All caught up again! 

If you haven't had the chance, please tag Flank Hawk (Kindle + print)
See signature below for links.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

gatehouseauthor 
Les Turner 
John Waylon 
Melissa Conway

Mine are in my signature.


----------



## Paul Hardy

I really shouldn't leave this thread alone over the weekend - it's gone nuts!

Thanks to all the new people who tagged me. All of you haven't seen me yet because I've slipped more than 6 pages back, the link is below. Thanks!

So today these people got various and sundry tags from me:

Ruth Madison, Caryn Rose, Vera Nazarian, Kate Cornwell, Alex MacLean, Leia Shaw, Thea Atkinson, Lexy Harper (new ones), Tessa Stokes, Tom Gallier, C C James, Tara Maya, Dale Day (one I hadn't spotted before), Kate Ellison, Stephen Livingston, M Goldbody, E H Jones, Les Turner, John Waylon, Samuel Thews & Melissa Conway.

Also, some downvoting as requested for Agnieska Kisiel.


----------



## kahuna

Kingdead
gatehouseauthor
Les Turner
John Waylon
Samuel Thews
Melissa Conway
Ruth Madison
C. Rose
Vera Nazarian
Alex McClean

I went to the amazon page and tagged your tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me: romance, spirituality, and health.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## 40977

All caught up again... :::wipes sweat from brow, sips digital-daiquiri:::
----

Effie At The Wedding: http://www.amazon.com/Effie-At-The-Wedding-ebook/dp/B004UN57W4

contemporary fiction, young adult, ya short story, humorous fiction, contemporary ya, funny ya, teen, ya short story, chick lit, short story, tracy marchini, effie green, ya, funny, wedding

Hot Ticket (ebook): http://www.amazon.com/Hot-Ticket-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B0051BO392

middle grade, mystery, middle school, mystery and detective, detective fiction, childrens literature, detective mystery, junior high, trilogy, middle grade mystery, tracy marchini, juliet robinson, funny, funny middle grade, funny mystery

Hot Ticket (print): http://www.amazon.com/Hot-Ticket-Trilogy/dp/0615506534/

middle grade, mystery, middle school, mystery and detective, detective fiction, childrens literature, detective mystery, junior high, trilogy, middle grade mystery, tracy marchini, juliet robinson, funny, funny middle grade, funny mystery

Pub Speak (ebook): http://www.amazon.com/Pub-Speak-Dictionary-Publishing-ebook/dp/B004UGM73I/

writing reference, writing guides, writers reference, writing, publishing, writing how to, gifts for writers, writers guides and markets, reference, how to get published, tracy marchini, dictionary, lexicon, editing, publishing contracts

Pub Speak (print): http://www.amazon.com/Pub-Speak-Writers-Dictionary-Publishing/dp/0615481094/

writing reference, writing guides, writers reference, writing, publishing, writing how to, gifts for writers, writers guides and markets, reference, how to get published, tracy marchini, dictionary, lexicon, editing, publishing contracts

Thank you!


----------



## Lisa Scott

ok, I got Paul Hardy, Andrew Ashlinbg,TwERvin2,Tess St. John, D.A. Boulter, MG Scarsbrook
Will be going back for more.

Mine in my signature link

Question:  I notice some authors put their own name as a tag.  Is there a benefit to this?  Wouldn't your name as author of the book, cover any search for your name?


----------



## Franz

All caught up once again.

Wow! Lots of new books this weekend. Welcome.

See you tomorrow.


----------



## gatehouseauthor

D.A. Boulter said:


> Many of us--me included--will not check certain tags. These include other authors' names and tags describing the _quality_ of the book--e.g. riveting, intriguing, wonderful--if we haven't actually read that book and agree.


I understand your reticence, and thank you for the explanation. Mr. Anthony reviewed my book, and gave me permission to quote the review and publicize it in any way I was able, which is why the tag is there, as well as his quote in my editorial reviews. I won't ask you to violate your specific rules regarding this issue, and thanks for voting for my other tags.

Caught up again to here. I believe I've hit everyone... I try to check the past couple of pages every time I go through here to make sure I hit all the requests.

Cheers!


----------



## ShaunaG

Hey all, can I get some help *down *voting the misspelled tag "faries" there is another tag spelled correctly but the misspelled one is at the top of the list so people keep voting for it. Thanks for your help!

Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CCQDA2?tag=vglnk-c1533-20


----------



## gatehouseauthor

ShaunaG said:


> Hey all, can I get some help *down *voting the misspelled tag "faries" there is another tag spelled correctly but the misspelled one is at the top of the list so people keep voting for it. Thanks for your help!
> 
> Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CCQDA2?tag=vglnk-c1533-20


Sure, if you can tell me how to downvote a tag... I'm new to the tagging thing...


----------



## 40977

Lisa Scott said:


> Question: I notice some authors put their own name as a tag. Is there a benefit to this? Wouldn't your name as author of the book, cover any search for your name?


If your books are tagged with your name and then someone searches Amazon for 'Lisa Scott' and clicks a book, then you could see a bar at the bottom of that book's page that says "Looking for other 'Lisa Scott' products?" and it'll show your other tagged books. (I just found out about this a week or two ago myself! )


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

Thank you for the tags. I don't tag names either -- the author tag seems odd and redundant, and other people's names are misleading. Some people have tagged my husband's physics book with "Stephen Hawking," which is annoying -- he's mentioned in the book, but as a tag someone else's name just strikes me as silly.

*****
New tags:

Melissa Conway
Dale Day
Kate Ellison
M. Goldbody
E. H. Jones (Kindle and paperback versions)
Veronica E. Kelly
Srephen Livingston (why yes, I do have Amazon UK tagging privileges)
Mackenzie Morgan (wow, you tagged a lot!)
Richard Raley (new tags)
Samuel Thews
Les Turner
John Waylon

*****
Please tag my husband, Richard Garfinkle's books:

Wayland's Principia

Even if you've already tagged, please consider adding the tag: interstellar travel

suggested tags, in order of preference:

interstellar travel, alien intelligence, hard sf, first contact, sci-fi -- alien psychology, sci-fi -- first contact, alien worlds, aliens, intelligent sf, alien contact, spaceship

*****
Exaltations

knights, parallel worlds, mythology, metafiction, quest, theurgy, spirituality, alternate reality, parable

*****
Three Steps to the Universe: From the Sun to Black Holes to the Mystery of Dark Matter

astrophysics, cosmology, dark matter, physics, quantum physics, science, black holes, history of science, galaxies, universe, sun, nonfiction

*****

Thanks!


----------



## Lynn Mixon

Not caught up, but working on it.

My book, Will of the Gods (in my signature), just went live and I'd like to ask it get tagged, too. It's an erotic romance in a fantasy setting with magic and gods, I hope that last tag is appropriate. Thanks everyone and I'll play catch up myself to tonight.

erotic romance, erotica, erotic fantasy, fantasy, paranormal romance.


----------



## KateEllison

Today I tagged:

Tracy Marchini
Gabriel Beyers
Thea Atkinson
Lexy Harper
Ruth Harris
Gary A. Ballard
Angela Fristoe
David J. Khan

Thanks to everyone who has tagged mine! I'd love to get tagged for "young adult" and "YA fantasy" especially!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. It's good to see newcomers. Welcome and thanks for the tags back.


----------



## LeiaShaw

Caught up and thanks.

Leia Shaw
http://www.leiashaw.com


----------



## Alex MacLean

Liked and tagged all the newcomers.  Thanks to everyone who tagged my book so far.


----------



## JA_Paul

I'm new to this thread but I went and tagged many authors today hoping to get some for my book in return. It is woefully lacking in tags.
Today I tagged:
Mackenzie Morgan
Tom Gallier
Les Turner
Alex MacLean
Amy ? (forgot to write down last name, sorry)
Ricky Sides
John Waylon
Samuel Thews
Margret Lake
Karen Kiefor
Shoshano Sumrall Frerking
Tracy Marchini
Lisa Scott
Richard Raley
Melissa Conway
Vera Narzarian
Alan E Parkinson
E H Jones
Leica Bryce Sin
D A Boulter
M G Scarbrrok
Paul R Hardy
James N Powell
Franz McLaren

Sorry if I typed in anyone's name wrong. I'll be back to tag more later. Thanks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Gladius. Thanks for tagging mine.


----------



## Penang

Caught up again!


----------



## karenk105

Today I got: JA_Paul, Shoshana, Richard & Terry. All caught up!


----------



## KateEllison

I'm all caught up now! Just finished tagging:

Terry W Ervin II
Richard Garfinkle
DD Scott
Cassandra Ormand


----------



## davidjk1

All caught up, two new for me -- Thank you for the return tags.

My link here ---> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0053HHHRE

p.s: ShaunaG - I've tagged the correct spelling of 'Fairies' for you.


----------



## ShaunaG

gatehouseauthor said:


> Sure, if you can tell me how to downvote a tag... I'm new to the tagging thing...


If you look for the link "agree with these tags?" click on that. Then hover your mouse over the little dropdown icon next to the offending tag, it'll show you your vote for that tag and you can click "no" in that box. I hope that made sense.


----------



## NS

I caught up! Guys, you don't have to tag me anymore. I think, I'm good


----------



## DonnaFaz

John Waylon said:


> That's odd. I just checked, and Lip Service as 15 tags and Something to Cheer About has 16 tags (I guess someone else added one more).
> 
> You can't see them? Is anyone else having problems seeing my tags?


When I just checked, Lip Service had 5 and Something to Cheer About had 3.

Mackenzie, I down-voted all the 99 cent tags.

All caught up.

~Donna~


----------



## Mike Dennis

Liked and tagged:

Tessa Stokes (all 5)
Leia Shaw (paperback--Kindle already liked and tagged)
Tom Gallier (all)
Pamela Davis (paperback--Kindle already liked and tagged)
Cassandra Blizzard (all--Kindle and paperback)
Thea Atkinson (all)
Tara Maya (all--Kindle and paperback)
Dale Day
Kate Ellison
Can't tag Stephen Livingston. I don't have an Amazon UK account
M Goldbody
EH Jones (incl "Piers Anthony" tag)
John Waylon (both)
Samuel Thews
Les Turner
Melissa Conway
Lynn Mixon
JA Paul (Kindle only--liked paperback, but there are no tags)

Thanks for tagging my books, everyone. Here are the links to them.

SETUP ON FRONT STREET Kindle
BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL / Three Stories From The Dark Side Kindle
THE TAKE Kindle
SETUP ON FRONT STREET Paperback
BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL: Three Stories From The Dark Side Paperback
THE TAKE Paperback
 CADILLAC'S COMIN' Kindle


----------



## seventhspell

Caught up with all new taggers and people who suddenly reappeared, up to date at page 691, wow this thread is a fast one


----------



## JA_Paul

Thanks for the tagging my book today!

And thanks to Mike Dennis for pointing out that my paperback did not have any tags created. Didn't realize each book requires its own set. Still learning this tagging business.

I also went back in and tagged:
Mike Dennis
Donna Fasano
Donna Clayton
Lexy Harper
Shauna Granger
David J Khan
Kate Ellison
Lynn Mixon
Leia Shaw
Angela Fristoe
Tessa Stokes

Question: Is it good to also "like" the books. It seems like the obvious answer is yes, but there might be some technical behind the scenes thing I am not seeing. Any advice on whether or not to "like" or not?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JA_Paul said:


> Question: Is it good to also "like" the books. It seems like the obvious answer is yes, but there might be some technical behind the scenes thing I am not seeing. Any advice on whether or not to "like" or not?


The advantage to liking a book as well as tagging it, is that you can see if you've tagged a book as soon as you're on the product page.


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged & liked--

Gatehouse
LesTurner
JWaylon
SamuelT
MelissaC
TerryM
JAPaul

Welcome to the new taggers & thanks for the tags back.
All caught up.


----------



## kahuna

Terry & Lynn Mixon

JA_Paul

I went to the amazon page and tagged your tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me: romance, spirituality, and health.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. I tagged all the new authors.   Welcome to the thread. 

I also downvoted the requested tags.

Normally, I strongly disagree with tagging a book with another author's name, But I made an exception for the Piers Anthony tag because he is recommending the book. Congratulations. That's quite a feather in your hat.


----------



## DonnaFaz

JA Paul, I just went back and tagged your paperback.

Margaret or Ricky, do we know what, exactly, a 'like' does for a book? I thought 'likes' were merely used by Amazon to recommend books/products to the person clicking the like button. Please enlighten me if there's more to it!!   I would love to know.

~Donna~


----------



## Iain Manson

Caught up again, voting down where requested. (But Les Turner, are you serious about horrorenvironmentalis m?)

Mine are:
The Lion and the Eagle
The Lion and the Eagle (paperback)
The Happiest Days
Randy Bastard
Jezira: Please tag
_persian gulf, iran-iraq war, 1980s, serial killer, psychopath, fundamentalism, islam, muslim, war, hit men_
And please vote down
_cult, desert, fiction, literature, mormon polygamy, mormon thriller, murder mystery, suspense_

(To vote down, click on "Agree with these tags?"; hover over down arrow next to undesired tag; click "No".)


----------



## Ricky Sides

DonnaFaz said:


> Margaret or Ricky, do we know what, exactly, a 'like' does for a book? I thought 'likes' were merely used by Amazon to recommend books/products to the person clicking the like button. Please enlighten me if there's more to it!!  I would love to know.
> 
> ~Donna~


Your understanding of the function matches my own, Donna.


----------



## Les Turner

All caught up!

Paul R Hardy
Tracy Marchini
lisa Scott
Franz McLaren
JA Paul
Mike Denis

If anyone hasn't yet 'Liked' and 'tagged' my novel in my sig below it would be great if you could now. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## gregoryblackman

Been awhile but I'm all caught up as well.  At least I hope.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DonnaFaz said:


> JA Paul, I just went back and tagged your paperback.
> 
> Margaret or Ricky, do we know what, exactly, a 'like' does for a book? I thought 'likes' were merely used by Amazon to recommend books/products to the person clicking the like button. Please enlighten me if there's more to it!!  I would love to know.
> 
> ~Donna~


As far as I know, that's what like does. Does anyone else know any different?


----------



## TWGallier

I'm caught up.  Welcome to all the new writers to this thread.


----------



## Kent Kelly

Hi there all!  I haven’t been around much lately, I was busy finishing up my novel and making some illustrated classics editions as well.  Looks like it’s been busy here—lots of new faces!  I’ve gone through and tagged the last 10 pages (681-691)
* David J. Kahn:  The Red Door Chronicles
* Lexy Harper:  Lots o’ titles
* Mike Dennis:  All listed titles
* Iain Manson:  Listed titles
* Les Turner:  The Pack (tag for horror environmentalism looks flawed though)
* Gregory Blackman:  Jonathan Rush
* TW Gallier:  Listed titles
* JA Paul:  Gladius
* Ricky Sides:  Listed titles
* Margaret Lake, Ruth Harris, Kahuna (already had your books tagged from earlier)
(etc. – D.A. Boulter, M.G. Scarsbrook, Tess St. John, TW Ervin etc. back to 681, Jul 13)

If people would be so kind as to tag my newer books (in sig below), that would be great.  Thank you all for your help, I appreciate it! 
Arachne – Death, the Beginning
A New Alice in the Old Wonderland
Around the World in Eighty Days (Illustrated)
Gulliver’s Travels (Illustrated)
20,000 Leagues Under the Sea (Illustrated)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tagged. Welcome back.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your books tagged, Kent, welcome back. You've been busy!


----------



## kahuna

Kent Kelly

I went to the amazon page and tagged your tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me: romance, spirituality, and health.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Les Turner

Tagged you back, Kent!

(btw I have no idea who put the 'horrorenvironmentalism' tag on my page though)


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged your books Kent.


----------



## Bojan Miladinovic

Tagged...


----------



## Alan Parkinson

US link is on sig below thanks or here http://www.amazon.com/Get-Out-Away-Serviceman-ebook/dp/B0050I6A2E
or pic is to the UK so you will need the link for US tags
Get In Get Out and Get Away - memoirs of a National Serviceman story of my National Service

Latest tags 
Spouse hunting
Will of the gods
Gladius and the Bartlett Trial 
Around the World in Eighty Days - The Master Edition [Illustrated

If you want to TT use these otherwse tag at will!
national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, african history, kindle military books, peacekeeping, military kindle books, cameroon, biography, military biography, kings own royal border, military history kindle books


----------



## Alex MacLean

All caught up again.


----------



## JA_Paul

Thanks all! I'm really curious to see if adding the tags will help. It seems to be doing well for everyone's ranking with high tags!
Today I tagged:
Ruth Harris books
Donna Clayton - the ones I missed yesterday
Ian Manson  all books but there are no tags for the paperback
Gregory Blackmon books
TW Gallier - tagged the pen name today
Kent David Kelly books
Amy D. Shojai books
Ricky Sides all books now
Bojan Miladinovic books

Thanks again!


----------



## gatehouseauthor

Caught up to here.  Thanks for the tag backs, folks!


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged* (Kindle + print):

Lisa Scott
Terry Mixon
JA_Paul
Kent Kelly

All caught up again! 

If you haven't had the chance, please tag Flank Hawk (Kindle + print)
See signature below for links.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Terry Mixon
JA_Paul
Kent Kelly

Mine are in my signature.



Alessandra Kelley said:


> Thank you for the tags. I don't tag names either -- the author tag seems odd...


I use my own name as a tag because some of my readers suggested that way, once they found one of my books, it made it easier for them to find the others.
Surely, there are no ethical objections to me, Andrew Ashling, using my own name, Andrew Ashling, as a tag on the books that were written by me, Andrew Ashling?  I would be grateful if you would be so kind as to tag my name as well.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

DonnaFaz said:


> Mackenzie, I down-voted all the 99 cent tags.
> 
> ~Donna~


Thanks, Donna

Today's Tags:
Les Turner
John Waylon
Samuel Thews
Richard Raley
Melissa Conway
Lisa Scott
Lynn Mixon
Kate Ellison - requested tags
J A Paul
Kent Kelly

Thanks for the tags back. Links are in my sig.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andrew Ashling said:


> New for me:
> 
> Terry Mixon
> JA_Paul
> Kent Kelly
> 
> Mine are in my signature.
> 
> I use my own name as a tag because some of my readers suggested that way, once they found one of my books, it made it easier for them to find the others.
> Surely, there are no ethical objections to me, Andrew Ashling, using my own name, Andrew Ashling, as a tag on the books that were written by me, Andrew Ashling?  I would be grateful if you be so kind as to tag my name as well.


Hope I got it right. I wasn't sure what you're name actually is. Andra Ashleen, right?


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

More catching up. Thanks all, for the tags.

Thanks for clearing name tags up, Andrew Ashling. I didn't realize they had a practical use. I've gone in and tagged your books with your name.

I still have mixed feelings about tagging a book with somebody else's name, though. Although that Piers Anthony endorsement seems pretty cool.

*****
New tags:

Andrew Ashling (tagged your name, and added some missing tags)
Kate Ellison (tagged young adult & ya fantasy, as requested)
Kent David Kelly (Anna Matlack Richards et al.)
Lynn Mixon
J.A. Paul

*****
Please tag my husband, Richard Garfinkle's books. Tag as you choose.

Wayland's Principia

interstellar travel, alien intelligence, hard sf, first contact, sci-fi -- alien psychology, sci-fi -- first contact, alien worlds, aliens, intelligent sf, alien contact, spaceship

*****
Exaltations

metafiction, parallel worlds, mythology, quest, theurgy, spirituality, alternate reality, parable

*****
Three Steps to the Universe: From the Sun to Black Holes to the Mystery of Dark Matter

astrophysics, cosmology, dark matter, physics, quantum physics, science, black holes, history of science, galaxies, universe, sun, nonfiction

*****

Thanks!


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up again...please hit me back...with tags...mine are in my siggy!


----------



## Ruth Harris

tagged & liked-

KentK

Welcome! & thanks for the tags back.
all caught up.


----------



## DonnaFaz

All tagged!

~Donna~


----------



## Pendance

Yes, I am an overachieving newbie. As I can see, this gets easier as time goes on. So, after a day and a half of tagging:
TMarchini Ruth Madison ShaunaG Gabriel Beyers
Thea Atkinson Alex Maclean Amy Shojai Lexy Harper
Ricky Sides Margaret Lake Ruth Harris Iain Manson
Gregory Blackman Karenk105 Haemish M Mike Dennis
Seventhspell Cassandra Blizzard Al Schneider Tallulah Grace
TWErvin2 Andrew Ashling Natasha Salnikova CCJames
Alessandra Kelley DD Scott Leia Shaw Kahuna
Tara Maya TWGallier IvCabbie Kate Ellison
Stephen Livingston Donna Faz veKelly1 Alan Parkinson
DA Boulter Bojan Miladinovic Kate Cornwell Kingdead
gatehouseauthor Pamela Davis Davidjk1 Mackenzie Morgan
Les Turner John Waylon Samuel Thews Shoshana
Richard Raley Melissa Conway Vera Nazarian MG Scarsbrook
Tess St John Paul Hardy Lisa Scott Franz McClaren
Terry Mixon JA Paul Penang Kent Kelly

Tag you're it! Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caught up again. Thanks you so much for the tags.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new books--thanks so much for the tags back!


----------



## karenk105

Wow, I was two pages behind today! This thread really does move quickly!

I tagged Pendance and Kent. I wasn't on Kent's list though... so I hope he got me!


----------



## Mike Dennis

Liked and tagged:

JA Paul (tagged paperback--already liked)
Kent Kelly (all)
Darik Brooks

Thanks for tagging my books, everyone. Here are links to my books for tagging.

SETUP ON FRONT STREET Kindle
BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL / Three Stories From The Dark Side Kindle
THE TAKE Kindle
SETUP ON FRONT STREET Paperback
BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL: Three Stories From The Dark Side Paperback
THE TAKE Paperback
 CADILLAC'S COMIN' Kindle


----------



## DDScott

Happy Tuesday, Y'All!!!

I'm all caught-up again and thrilled to welcome all our new thread members!

New to me and now tagged are:

Tara Maya
Dale Day
Kate Ellison
Stephen Livingston
M. Goldbody
E. H. Jones
Les Turner
John Waylon
Samuel Thews
Melissa Conway
J.A. Paul
Kent David Kelly
Darik Brooks

Cheers, Y'All!

And thanks sooo very much for the tags back!  All my books are in my siggy line!!!

Smiles --- D. D. Scott


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Welcome to the thread Pendance. Thank you for the tags.


----------



## Les Turner

Hey guys, I've caught up, already have a lot of you, but the newbies, or people I had previously missed other books for, that I tagged this morning,

TWerwin2
JA Paul
Alan E Parkin
Alessandra E Kelly (and your hubbies books  )
Darik Brooks

Thanks everyone and don't forget to tag, and like, me back. Book link is in sig below.


----------



## Tonya

WOW!! Went back six pages to get caught up!! I'd appreciate the tag back, especially since I believe this helped me get it to the Movers and Shakers!!
Following who was tagged
KateEllison
Stephen Livingston
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake'
TWGallier
ShaunaG
Iain Manson
seventhspell
Tmarchini
ccjames
vekelly1
Bojan Miladinovic
Alex MacLean
karenk105
LeiaShaw
katecornwell
kingdead
gatehouseauthor
Pamela Davis
Les Turner
John Waylon
Samuel Thews
Shoshana
Richard Raley
Melissa Conway
Vera Nazarian
Kent Kelly
Lisa Scott
Terry Mixon


----------



## Sharon Austin

Hi Everyone!

Long time, no see.

I've been busy finishing my new novel, ASHES OF VENGEANCE, the smoldering finale in the Hellfire Trilogy. AOV just went live yesterday. [yay, me]

I'm going to backtrack a few pages and tag forward.

Sharon


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers and congratulations on the new releases.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up, welcome to the new books/authors.


----------



## John Waylon

All caught up.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Congratulations on the new release Sharon. I tagged it for you.


----------



## gregoryblackman

All caught up.  Now that I have my kindle, this is going to be a dangerous thread.  So many good novels for cheap!


----------



## gatehouseauthor

Caught up to here.  Thanks everyone for the tagbacks, and good luck on sales!


----------



## Kent Kelly

Hi all!  Thank you again for the help, it’s good to be publishing again 

Quick updates (noting that I didn’t mention everyone last time because I did 10 pages):

I’ve caught up with tags on Amyshojai, John Waylon, gatehouseauthor, Sharon Austin, Tonya Kappes, DDScott, karenk105 (already tagged), Pendance (impressive debut  and Terry Ervin.  If you’re on 691-693 up to this post and not mentioned I already got you covered!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

gregoryblackman said:


> All caught up. Now that I have my kindle, this is going to be a dangerous thread. So many good novels for cheap!


One clicking can be your downfall.


----------



## Iain Manson

Caught up again.

Mine are:
The Lion and the Eagle
The Lion and the Eagle (paperback) [Thanks to JA Paul for telling me tags aren't showing. Is anyone seeing them?]
The Happiest Days
Randy Bastard
Jezira: Please tag
_persian gulf, iran-iraq war, 1980s, serial killer, psychopath, fundamentalism, islam, muslim, war, hit men_
And please vote down
_cult, desert, fiction, literature, mormon polygamy, suspense_

(To vote down, click on "Agree with these tags?"; hover over down arrow next to undesired tag; click "No".)


----------



## Penang

All Caught up


----------



## TWGallier

I am caught up on the tagging.  It's so much easier when I don't it daily (if not more often).


----------



## elenaaitken

Ok, 
I'm really new to this, so I hope I'm doing it right.

I went back 5 pages and I've tagged everyone from page 689 and on.

I would really appreciate tags on my debut novel Nothing Stays In Vegas

Thanks so much. 
I look forward to checking in.


----------



## Vicki Keire

Hi everyone!
I've gone back six pages and tagged up. My newest book, Darkness in the Blood, could use some tags:

http://www.amazon.com/Darkness-Blood-Gifted-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B0052UCAV0/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1306733473&sr=1-7

This thread really helped my first book, Gifts of the Blood, http://www.amazon.com/Gifts-Blood-Gifted-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004HILSSO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1306733422&sr=1-1, so any tagging help would be greatly appreciated, especially the following:

fallen angels, Nephilim, paranormal, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones, welcome to the thread!


----------



## 28612

Whew! All the newcomers. Welcome ... and boy, oh, boy, all the tag-backs to come 

Caught up after tagging:
Karen K's new (baron)
Veronica
Shauna G's new (+downvoted typo)
RuthM x3
Jocelyn - had already tagged your 5
Erica 2 previously missed
Caryn Rose x2
Vera x6
Kate C
Alex
Leia had already tagged 1, got the other
Thea 2 new to me
Tessa x4
Tom G x3
Pamela D pb
CC/Clover 1 new to me
Cassandra x5
Tara x6
Dale - Kindle version - already had the other
Kate E
Stephen L
Tessa S - 1 previously missed
Veronica
Kingdead
E.H. x2
Les
John W x2
Samuel
Richard R - added some tags
Melissa C x3
Terry Mixon
J.A.
Kent x5
Darik
Sharon A's new one
Elena

Lexy - thanks for the re-tags!

I'm asking that folks cut and paste these tags for these books:

Almost a Bride (Wyoming Wildflowers Book 1)

Emotional romance, reunion romance, ranch romance, cowboy romance, rancher, ranching, cowboy, marriage of convenience romance, lost love romance, sizzle, marriage of convenience, second-chance romance, patricia mclinn, backlist ebooks, western romance

Match Made in Wyoming (Wyoming Wildflowers Book 2)

Emotional romance, reunion romance, ranch romance, cowboy romance, rancher, ranching, cowboy, sizzle, snowbound, secret identity, patricia mclinn, wounded hero romance, dog rescue, collie dog, collie puppy

A Stranger in the Family (Book 1: Bardville Trilogy) (Bardville, Wyoming Trilogy)

Emotional romance, family secrets, ranch, ranching, ranch romance, secret baby romance, sizzle, adoption reunion, romance novel, western romance, heartwarming, trilogy romance, kindle authors, patricia mclinn, 99 cents

Prelude to a Wedding (The Wedding Series Book 1)

Emotional romance, Chicago romance, family secrets, opposites attract romance, 
trilogy romance, kindle authors, patricia mclinn, sizzle, backlist ebooks, college friends, heartwarming, backlist ebooks, romance novel, love story books, antique appraiser


----------



## Bojan Miladinovic

John Waylon
Pendance
Tonya
Sharon Austin
elenaaitken
Vicki Keire

Tagged. Thank you people!


----------



## davidjk1

All caught up, thank you for the return tags.

My link here ---> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0053HHHRE


----------



## gatehouseauthor

Caught up to here.

Here again are the tags I'd like to see on mine, if you don't mind:

young wizard, demon, alternate world, blademaster, parallel universe, magic, sorcerer, dragon, gatehouse, crowley, dragonwar, dragons, wizards, Piers Anthony

And for those of you who missed the conversation earlier, I do understand if you feel the need ethically to leave off Piers Anthony from the tags.  I don't mind if you leave it off.  Some people choose not to tag an author with another author's name.  In this case, I decided it was okay to do it (for myself, I can't decide it for you folks) because Mr. Anthony gave my book a favorable review, and permission to quote from and publicize it.  I don't believe tagging with his name will drive any more sales to my books, since I'm fairly certain his 100+ books would show up before mine, in all their varied editions, no matter how many people add the tag.  But I like having the tag on there, and the quote from his review under my "Editorial Reviews" for my own ego boost and occasional moral support.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread, new and returning authors. I tagged your books and new releases


----------



## Alan Parkinson

US link is on sig below thanks or here http://www.amazon.com/Get-Out-Away-Serviceman-ebook/dp/B0050I6A2E
or pic is to the UK so you will need the link for US tags
On http://www.getingetoutandgetaway.co.uk

New ones
Trinity of the Sun (I think you tagged a record for a sitting there!)
Ashes of Vengeance (you had a tag myster - I ignored and did some from your page 2 but you might want to get it voted down if an error)
Nothing stays in Vegas ( you are doing correct)
Gifts of the blood

If you want to TT use these otherwse tag at will!
national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, african history, kindle military books, peacekeeping, military kindle books, cameroon, biography, military biography, kings own royal border, military history kindle books


----------



## Alex MacLean

All caught up again.


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hello,

I have been absent for a while because of the unfortunate family events. I am back, and I see many newcomers with great books. Welcome! 
I am starting to tag every book new for me. I will be very grateful for tagging and liking my book. Please add the tags:

dating, relationships, mate seeking, attraction formula, success, attract women, how to get girl, how to be a man, love, for men, sex, attracting women, attraction, mystery method

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## Herman

Destiny Divided (Shadows of Destiny)

Destiny United (Shadows of Destiny)

Demon Trackers: The Anointed (Demon Trackers #1)

A Dish Served Cold

Return of the Runaway Bride

The Merry-Go-Round, a romantic comedy

The Curse Girl

The Lion and the Eagle

The Happiest Days

Randy Bastard

Earth (Elemental Series)

Elfbitten (A Taryn Malloy Fantasy)

The Door to Canellin (Gatehouse)

Gaia Dreams

The Long day´s night

The Wish

Demon Trackers: The Anointed (Demon Trackers #1)

Fallen Warrior (The Eaglekins)

OK so far I tagged those above. Some posters didnt have tags , or the image was not linked to Amazon :-((

Please just confirm my tags as they are, either click on the image which will lead to Amazon.de or this link here:
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B005CQBQRI  then scroll down and confirm

*Agree with these tags?* 
*YES- confirm the all
*
Do so with the last 5 pages of this thread, as I did. One page took me about 10 mins, 
If you don´t finish in one go just come back and do the rest later. I need a break now!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers and welcome back to the returnees.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Herman said:


> Please just confirm my tags as they are, either click on the image which will lead to Amazon.de or this link here:
> http://www.amazon.de/dp/B005CQBQRI  then scroll down and confirm
> 
> *Agree with these tags?*
> *YES- confirm the all
> *
> Do so with the last 5 pages of this thread, as I did. One page took me about 10 mins,
> If you don´t finish in one go just come back and do the rest later. I need a break now!


Herman, welcome to the thread. We do not tag books on the DE site from this thread because to have tagging privileges on DE, you have to have purchased something from there.

Also, agreeing with the tags does nothing. When you get to a product page, press tt and a window will pop up. Tags will appear underneath the box in the window. Block, drag and drop those tags into the window and then click save.

We are tagging in DE from our UK tagging thread. Only a couple of us have purchased from DE, myself included. Here's the link to the UK thread.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg571978.html#msg571978


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

Hi! Would love some tagging love for my new/first book, _Multiples of Six_!

http://www.amazon.com/Multiples-of-Six-ebook/dp/B005DEV3HW

thriller, suspense, multiples, clones, brothers, conspiracy

Thanks!


----------



## Pamela Davis

I'm all caught up again.
Got all the new people.
Thanks for the tags!


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the new ones, welcome.


----------



## LeiaShaw

Caught up with newbies. Thanks.

Leia Shaw
http://www.leiashaw.com


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Today's Tags:

Darik Brooks
Sharon Austin's new one
Elena Aitken
Vicki Keire
Andy Rane
M A Buth - I tagged the US edition. I don't have tagging privileges in the DE store.

Thanks for the tags back. Links are in my sig. 
Please don't click on any of the 99 cents tags. 
Have a nice day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author

And here's the new paperback.

A Walk In the Woods

romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, single author collection, short story collection, indie author, margaret lake

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Tess St John

All newbs tagged!!

Thanks for any tags back...they're in my siggy!


----------



## gatehouseauthor

Caught up to here again


----------



## elenaaitken

All caught up...for now.

Thanks for the tags everyone. 
I could use a few 'likes' too, if it's not too much trouble. 

Thanks All!


----------



## Pendance

Thank you for all the tags; I've just tagged: 
Elena Aitken
Vicki Keire
Patricia McLinn
Adam Kisiel
Herman
SA Mulraney
Harper Alibeck

...caught up


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged* (Kindle + print):

elenaaitken
Vicki Keire (new one)
Herman
SAMulraney
Pendance

All caught up again! 

If you haven't had the chance, please tag Flank Hawk  (Kindle + print)
See signature below for links.


----------



## ShaunaG

Please help! My book is finally available in paperback (YAY!) but none of the tags or reviews transferred so I need tags on the paperback page, pretty please!

Preferred tags: paranormal romance, urban fantasy, suspense, action, mystery, romantic suspense, young adult, young adult fantasy, supernatural, strong supernatural heroine, young adult urban fantasy, young adult paranormal romance, magical realism, supernatural romance, young adult paranormal

Link: http://www.amazon.com/Earth-Book-One-Elemental-1/dp/1463603320/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

And I'm all caught up!


----------



## JA_Paul

Thanks for the tags! thrilled to be in the thirties already.

I'm all caught up from page 687. Today I tagged:
Terry W. Ervin II
EH Jones 
Andrew Ashling
Mackenzie Morgan
Richard Garfinkle
Tess St. John
DD Scott
Tonya Kappes
Sharon Austin
Elena Aitken
Vicki Keire
Patricia McLinn cut and pasted
MA Buth
Andy Rane
Pamela Davis
Harper Alibreck
Shauna Granger (new PB)

To make it easier to tag my books you can cut and paste these tags. I found it much faster to do it this way when they are supplied.

rite of passage, adventure fantasy, gladius, wizard, dragons, action adventure, dragon doctor, underground river, labyrinth, death bats, bartlett trial, young adult, tween, teen, coming of age

Thanks all!


----------



## gatehouseauthor

ShaunaG, tagged your paperback, and I'm caught up again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ShaunaG said:


> Please help! My book is finally available in paperback (YAY!) but none of the tags or reviews transferred so I need tags on the paperback page, pretty please!
> 
> Preferred tags: paranormal romance, urban fantasy, suspense, action, mystery, romantic suspense, young adult, young adult fantasy, supernatural, strong supernatural heroine, young adult urban fantasy, young adult paranormal romance, magical realism, supernatural romance, young adult paranormal
> 
> Link: http://www.amazon.com/Earth-Book-One-Elemental-1/dp/1463603320/ref=tmm_pap_title_0
> 
> And I'm all caught up!


Tagged your paperback. You're reviews will eventually migrate, but your tags won't. If Amazon doesn't link your kindle and paperback editions in a week, go ahead and contact them.


----------



## Alex MacLean

Caught up. Some nice covers on here.


----------



## Kent Kelly

All caught up!


----------



## ShaunaG

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tagged your paperback. You're reviews will eventually migrate, but your tags won't. If Amazon doesn't link your kindle and paperback editions in a week, go ahead and contact them.


Good to know, thanks Gertie!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Alessandra Kelley said:


> More catching up. Thanks all, for the tags.
> 
> Thanks for clearing name tags up, Andrew Ashling. I didn't realize they had a practical use. I've gone in and tagged your books with your name.
> Andrew Ashling (tagged your name, and added some missing tags)


Thanks, Alessandra.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Pendance 
elenaaitken 
Vicki Keire: new one
Herman
SAMulraney
Harper Alibeck

Mine are in my signature


----------



## Sharon Austin

Hi Everybody!

Welcome Newcomers. Nice to meet you.  

I'm caught up again. Thanks for tagging mine.

Sharon


----------



## seventhspell

Hello
caught up again
I noticed people are tending to say who they have newly tagged now, and previously I did not have time as I had to catch up with tagging but below list just tagged;
gatehouseauthor
Harper Alibeck
elenaaitken
Pendance
Kent Kelly
Sharon Austin
Patricia McLinn
Adam Kisiel
Herman
Les Turner
Tonya


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you for the tags Lexy.

I tagged the new books. Welcome to the thread new members. Congratulations on the new releases, established thread members.


----------



## Kate Hamilton

It would be great if you could tag my new book SWORN.

Just click on the cover below and it will take you straight to Amazon.

Thanks in advance and I will reciprocate.

Cheers,

Kate.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Kate, got you tagged! Congrats on the new book.


----------



## gregoryblackman

Agreed, congrats!  All tagged up.


----------



## seventhspell

Tagged you Kate, 
good luck with Sworn


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up again.   Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## karenk105

Whew! I fell really far behind!

New to me (and tagged):

Tonya (you had a cincinnati tag! I'm from Cincy!)
Sharon Austin
Vicki Keire
Adam Kistel
Kate Hamilton
Herman
Harper Alibeck

If you guys could throw some love to my new young adult/Aurora Abroad tags, I would appreciate it!


----------



## Iain Manson

Caught up again.

Mine are:

The Happiest Days

Randy Bastard

The Lion and the Eagle

The Lion and the Eagle (paperback):
Please tag
_19th century, bare-knuckle, benicia boy, boxing, farnborough, john heenan, prize ring, tom sayers,
victorian england, victorian london_
And please vote down
_fundamentalism, hit men, iran-iraq war, islam, muslim, persian gulf, psychopath, serial killer, war_

Jezira:
Please tag
_persian gulf, iran-iraq war, 1980s, serial killer, psychopath, fundamentalism, islam, muslim, war, hit men_
And please vote down
_cult, desert, fiction, literature, mormon polygamy, suspense_

(To vote down, click on "Agree with these tags?"; hover over down arrow next to undesired tag; click "No".)


----------



## Les Turner

All caught up.

Tag me in any newbs!

PS. Iain, I love the Randy Bastard cover.


----------



## tallulahgrace

Caught up, once again. Thanks for the return tags.

Tallulah


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Still caught up.


----------



## TWGallier

I'm all caught up.


----------



## gatehouseauthor

Caught up yet again....


----------



## kahuna

Kate Hamilton
VIcki Keire
Sonnan

I went to the amazon page and tagged your tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me: romance, spirituality, and health.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Guest

I'm caught up from page 689 to halfway through 691, when Amazon began giving me a message that said, "Failed to save, please retry" on every tag I clicked..

Anyhoo, I'll try back another time. Also, if anyone pops over to tag ANYONE, please don't check "space opera" or "epic fantasy" - I don't know who put those on there, but they don't apply!

Thanks all. M.


----------



## davidjk1

All caught up, few new ones for me... Thank you all for the return tags.

My link here ---> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0053HHHRE


----------



## NickSpalding

All caught up too 

Here's mine > http://www.amazon.com/The-Cornerstone-ebook/dp/B00520I8V6


----------



## Alan Parkinson

US link is on sig below thanks or here http://www.amazon.com/Get-Out-Away-Serviceman-ebook/dp/B0050I6A2E
or pic is to the UK so you will need the link for US tags
On http://www.getingetoutandgetaway.co.uk

New ones
Multiples of six
Legs
Sworn (US book , also got you on the UK thread)

If you want to TT use these otherwse tag at will!
national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, african history, kindle military books, peacekeeping, military kindle books, cameroon, biography, military biography, kings own royal border, military history kindle books


----------



## Pamela Davis

Caught up once again.


----------



## tallulahgrace

Happy Tagging Thursday~ Caught up...


----------



## Alex MacLean

Caught up again.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up this morning.

Happy Thursday!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Thanks for the tags back.


----------



## Adam Kisiel

I have caught up. That was for sure the longest tagging session to me.

I would like to ask for tagging my book with the tags:

dating, relationships, mate seeking, attraction formula, success, attract women, how to get girl, how to be a man, love, for men, sex, attracting women, attraction, mystery method

Thanks!

Adam


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up to here.


----------



## Franz

Hi Everybody,

I'm all caught up on tagging. Welcome to all of the new books and thanks for the tags.


----------



## kahuna

Nick Spaulding

I went to the amazon page and tagged your tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me: romance, spirituality, and health.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## gatehouseauthor

All caught up once again.


----------



## Pendance

I'm caught up. There are some good looking books out there. Good job ya'll!


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

May I request a new tag for Three Steps to the Universe? (below): popular science

Thank you for the tags, everyone.

Tagged:

Elena Aitken
Sharon Austin (The Hellfire Trilogy)
Darik Brooks
M. A, Buth
Shauna Granger (new paperback -- congratulations!)
Kate Hamilton
Tonya Kappes
Vicki Keire
Andy Rane
Nick Spalding

*****
Please tag my husband, Richard Garfinkle's books (I'm not an author). Tag as you choose, or there are suggested tags.

Wayland's Principia

interstellar travel, alien intelligence, hard sf, first contact, sci-fi -- alien psychology, sci-fi -- first contact, alien worlds, aliens, intelligent sf, alien contact, spaceship

*****
Exaltations

metafiction, parallel worlds, mythology, quest, theurgy, spirituality, alternate reality, parable, fantasy

*****
Three Steps to the Universe: From the Sun to Black Holes to the Mystery of Dark Matter

astrophysics, cosmology, dark matter, physics, quantum physics, science, black holes, history of science, galaxies, universe, sun, popular science, nonfiction

*****

Thanks!


----------



## Gabriel Beyers

Tagged and Liked all the newcomers.  Keep me in the loop.


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged* (Kindle + print):

Kate Hamilton (new one)

All caught up


----------



## RuthMadison

Caught up from my last post!  Thanks for the tags, everyone!


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

Franz said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I'm all caught up on tagging. Welcome to all of the new books and thanks for the tags.


I'm clicking on your books to tag. If you will, please do mine. 'Preciate it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Still caught up.


----------



## elenaaitken

Hi everyone.
I'm all caught up! 
Please tag my book Nothing Stays in Vegas

thanks


----------



## karenk105

I think Gerrie was the only one I hadn't tagged yet! That's a bit different from yesterday, when there were SO MANY new people!


----------



## HaemishM

I'm all caught up. Thanks for everyone who has tagged my books. Could you also get the paperback version of my newest book, if [tribe] =?

Paperback


----------



## seventhspell

hi there, 
all caught up again
new ones for me today were
Melissa Conway
NickSpalding
HaemishM  did your paperback 
GerrieFerrisFinger


----------



## Ricky Sides

Nothing new for me to tag except the requested tag by Alessandra, but I did that.


----------



## Mike Dennis

Liked and tagged:

Sharon Austin (all)
Elena Aitken
Patricia McLinn (new tags--all books--Kindle and paperback)
MA Buth
Andy Rane
Kate Hamilton (both)
Ruth Madison (both)

Thanks to everyone for liking and tagging my books. Here are links to them:

SETUP ON FRONT STREET Kindle
BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL / Three Stories From The Dark Side Kindle
THE TAKE Kindle
SETUP ON FRONT STREET Paperback
BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL: Three Stories From The Dark Side Paperback
THE TAKE Paperback
 CADILLAC'S COMIN' Kindle


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Caught up again.

Today's Tags:
Shauna Granger - Paperback
Kate Hamilton - new one
Karen Keifer - young adult tags
Iain Manson - requested changes
Melissa Conway - voted down requested tags
Alessandra Kelly - new tag
Gerrie Ferris Finger - all books

Thanks for the tags back. Please don't tag any of the 99 cent tags on The Master's Chair. 
Have a nice evening.


----------



## Alex MacLean

Caught up with the new ones.


----------



## Tonya

Caught up!! 
New to me:
Franz
Pendance
Alessandra Kelley
RuthMadison
GerrieFerrisFinger
elenaaitken
HaemishM
tallulahgrace
davidjk1
NickSpalding

Appreciate the tag back


----------



## Paul Hardy

Some tagging was done for...

Terry Mixon, J A Paul, Kent David Kelly, Darik Brooks, Mike Dennis, Sharon Austin, Gregory Blackman, Elena Aitken, Vicki Keire, Adam Kisiel, M A Buth, Andy Rane & Kate Hamilton

And the tag goes on. Thanks for the tags you've given to me!


----------



## gregoryblackman

Hey guys, all caught up and changed my signature (felt it was too obtrusive to you guys as it was rather long), and added the second part of my book.  If you guys could tag that I would appreciate it.

Thanks,

Gregory Blackman


----------



## Gertie Kindle

gregoryblackman said:


> Hey guys, all caught up and changed my signature (felt it was too obtrusive to you guys as it was rather long), and added the second part of my book. If you guys could tag that I would appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gregory Blackman


Tagged your new one. Good luck with it.


----------



## Iain Manson

Caught up again.

At present, I'm only asking for:

The Lion and the Eagle (paperback):
Please tag
_19th century, bare-knuckle, benicia boy, boxing, farnborough, john heenan, prize ring, tom sayers,
victorian england, victorian london_

Jezira:
Please tag
_persian gulf, iran-iraq war, 1980s, serial killer, psychopath, fundamentalism, islam, muslim, war, hit men_
And please vote down
_cult, desert, fiction, literature, mormon polygamy, suspense_

(To vote down, click on "Agree with these tags?"; hover over down arrow next to undesired tag; click "No".)



Melissa Conway said:


> Also, if anyone pops over to tag ANYONE, please don't check "space opera" or "epic fantasy" - I don't know who put those on there, but they don't apply!


I think, Melissa, you'd better ask people to vote down those bad tags (I've just done so), because they're showing an awful lot of votes at present.



Les Turner said:


> PS. Iain, I love the Randy Bastard cover.


Thanks, Les. The dinosaur's really pleased, too.


----------



## Alan Parkinson

US link is on sig below thanks or here http://www.amazon.com/Get-Out-Away-Serviceman-ebook/dp/B0050I6A2E
or pic is to the UK so you will need the link for US tags
On http://www.getingetoutandgetaway.co.uk

JUst
GHost ship and Jonathan Rush part 2 tonight

If you want to TT use these otherwse tag at will!
national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, african history, kindle military books, peacekeeping, military kindle books, cameroon, biography, military biography, kings own royal border, military history kindle books


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with the following:

Lisa Scott
EH Jones
Terry Mixon
JA Paul
Kent Kelly
Pendance
Sharon Austin
Elena Aitken
Vicki Keire
Herman
SA Mulraney
Kate Hamilton


----------



## Ricky Sides

gregoryblackman said:


> Hey guys, all caught up and changed my signature (felt it was too obtrusive to you guys as it was rather long), and added the second part of my book. If you guys could tag that I would appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gregory Blackman


Done.


----------



## davidjk1

HaemishM said:


> I'm all caught up. Thanks for everyone who has tagged my books. Could you also get the paperback version of my newest book, if [tribe] =?


No new ones for me, but tagged your paperback Haemish... Thank you all for the return tags.

My link here ---> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0053HHHRE


----------



## tallulahgrace

All tagged up.

Tallulah


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caught up again. Happy friday everyone.


----------



## gatehouseauthor

Caught up again! Here's my links. Thanks for all the tagbacks! If I could get more on my paperback, that'd be great... it's kind of tag-deficient.

http://www.amazon.com/Door-Canellin-Gatehouse-ebook/dp/B004WXF2C2/

http://www.amazon.com/Gatehouse-Door-Canellin-H-Jones/dp/061547876X/

Cheers!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

GerrieFerrisFinger: a few newer ones I hadn't tagged yet

Mine are in my signature


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged*:

GerrieFerrisFisher (got Kindle for End Game)
gregoryblackman (new one)

All caught up


----------



## Franz

Hi Everybody,

I'm all caught up tagging for today. Thanks for all of the return tags.


----------



## Pendance

Thank you kindly for all the tags. Here are the ones I updated:
Gabriel Beyers
Gerrie Ferris Finger
Tonya
Paul Hardy
Gregory Blackman part two
gatehousedude paperback


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up!  Thanks for tagging me back!


----------



## Gabriel Beyers

Caught up.  Hopefully my paperback will be out soon so I can start getting some tags on that one.


----------



## LeiaShaw

Caught up. Thanks.

Leia Shaw
http://www.leiashaw.com


----------



## MoonlitDreams

*note to self - no more 2 week breaks*

Caught up on tags for:

john waylon
gregoryblackman
gatehouseauthor
kentdavidkelly
iain manson
tw gallier
elenaaitken
vicki keire
patricia mclinn
davidjk1
alex maclean
samulraney
leiashaw
mackenzie morgan
harper alibeck
pendance
shaunag

I skipped that odd dude, J.A. Paul!  Just kidding, already had ya tagged!  YA Fantasy lovers should read his book, it's awesome!

sharon austin
seventhspell
kate hamilton
karenk105
tallulahgrace
melissa conway
nickspalding
lexy harper
allesandra kelley
ruthmadison
tonya

Please tag my books with the following tags:
paranormal, urban fantasy, paranromal fantasy msytery, magic, witches, vampires, faeries, werewolves, fantasy
Birthrights http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004VNQZYM
and
Birthrights Bonus Edition http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057SMI6E

For those of you who can do the Amazon-UK:
Birthrights: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004VNQZYM

Bonus Edition: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0057SMI6E


----------



## DDScott

TGIF, Y'All!!!

I'm all caught-up, including new to me:

Sharon Austin
Elena Aitken
Vicki Keire
M.A. Buth
Andy Rane
Kate Hamilton
Shauna Granger

Welcome to all of you!!!

And thanks bunches for all the tag-backs!  All my books are in my siggy line!

Cheers to a great weekend!!!


----------



## MJDarlington

Hello all!

Thank you for starting this thread! I would really appreciate anyone voting up my author tags. I will start going through the list now.

Here's a link: http://www.amazon.com/Movie-Money-Sanchez-Mystery-ebook/dp/B0057IS1KG

Thank you!


----------



## MJDarlington

I love your cover design!


----------



## J.L. McPherson

Alright, I have not been here in a while, so I'm going to go back about 10 pages and start from there. I've got a few new tags I would really appreciate some help with ! Thanks in advance.


----------



## tkmurphy

Ok. Incredibly dumb question time. I am new to all this-what is tagging and how do you do it?


----------



## karenk105

New for me today:

gregory's new book
gatehouse's paperback
Gabriel Beyer
Moonlit Dreams
MJ Darlington
J.L. McPherson
tkmurphy

Sorry if I misspelled some of your names! I jotted them all down as I went, and I can barely read my own handwriting! Yikes!


----------



## Mike Dennis

Liked and tagged:

Gregory Blackman (Star Academy Pt 2)
Marguerite Darlington (Kindle and paperback)

Thanks everyone for liking and tagging my books. Here are the links to them:

SETUP ON FRONT STREET Kindle
BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL / Three Stories From The Dark Side Kindle
THE TAKE Kindle
SETUP ON FRONT STREET Paperback
BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL: Three Stories From The Dark Side Paperback
THE TAKE Paperback
 CADILLAC'S COMIN' Kindle


----------



## MJDarlington

Mike Dennis
karenk105
tkmurphy
J.L. McPherson
DDScott

I got you - I will go backward through the list this weekend and catch everyone else. 

Thank you again!


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

tkmurphy said:


> Ok. Incredibly dumb question time. I am new to all this-what is tagging and how do you do it?


You have chosen some "tags" for your book under the section "Tags Customers Associate with This Product". We can check the little box next to those descriptive tags to increase the tag count. This helps customers who search by tags find your book. I'm not sure how many customers use the "Search Products Tagged With" search feature, but the books show up in order of the number of times that tag has been marked. On this thread, we go to each others book pages and either click on the tags or use the TT feature to help increase the number of tags. That's called tagging.

Today's Tags:
Gregory Blackman - new one
Moonlit Dreams - US and UK
Marquerite Darlington
J L McPherson - new tags
T K Murphy

Thanks for the tags back. Links are in my sig. Have a nice weekend.

Note - Please don't tag any of the 99 cent tags on The Master's Chair. Thank you.


----------



## Alex MacLean

Caught up with the couple new ones. I like your cover, J.L.


----------



## J.L. McPherson

Alright, now I'm caught up.

Alex, thanks ! I was actually thinking about changing it for a while, but decided not to. 

Thanks to everyone that tagged me, I'll stay on top of things for a while now.


----------



## tkmurphy

Mackenzie Morgan said:


> You have chosen some "tags" for your book under the section "Tags Customers Associate with This Product". We can check the little box next to those descriptive tags to increase the tag count. This helps customers who search by tags find your book. I'm not sure how many customers use the "Search Products Tagged With" search feature, but the books show up in order of the number of times that tag has been marked. On this thread, we go to each others book pages and either click on the tags or use the TT feature to help increase the number of tags. That's called tagging.
> 
> Today's Tags:
> Gregory Blackman - new one
> Moonlit Dreams - US and UK
> Marquerite Darlington
> J L McPherson - new tags
> T K Murphy
> 
> Thanks for the tags back. Links are in my sig. Have a nice weekend.
> 
> Note - Please don't tag any of the 99 cent tags on The Master's Chair. Thank you.


Thank You. I understand now. I just did yours and am going to start up with the others. Very interesting-you learn something new everyday!


----------



## gregoryblackman

All tagged and liked up again, thanks everyone for the support.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm going on vacation early tomorrow so I don't know how often I'll be here for the next ten days. Promise I'll catch up when I get back.

All caught up for now. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author

And here's the new paperback.

A Walk In the Woods

romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, single author collection, short story collection, indie author, margaret lake

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity

For those of you requesting UK tags, please go here.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg571978.html#msg571978

We keep separate threads for US and UK tags because you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK to have tagging privileges there. Most of the taggers here don't have UK privileges.


----------



## gatehouseauthor

Caught up again.


----------



## JA_Paul

I'm all caught up again!

New today:
Tallulah Grace
Melissa Conway 3
Nick Spalding
Pamela Davis pb
Sibil Hodge 5
Alex McLean
Gabriel Beyers
Ruth Madison 2
Gerrie Ferris Finger
Gary Ballard
J.L. McPherson
T.K. Murphy
Marquerite Darlington
Margret Lake new one

Christine Butler - I got your new bonus edition this time!

Thanks all!


----------



## JJayKamp

Hi Everyone! I'm back from my extended writing vacation with a new book, and I'd be ever so grateful for the tags!



Now, off to tag the last six pages....

Thanks, all!


----------



## Pendance

I tagged:
Moonlitdreams
MJ Darlington
tk murphy

I'm going to try and get my Amazon.UK link up here too. Let's see if this works...



http://www.amazon.co.uk/Trinity-Sun-Book-I-ebook/dp/B005BE0PHS/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1311360850&sr=1-3


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up with the tag requests to this point.


----------



## Pamela Davis

I got all the newbies. All caught up for now.


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

NEW BOOK!

My husband, Richard Garfinkle, has just published "Two By Two Souls Fly: A Pastoral Fantasy." Would people please give it some tags?

fantasy, romantic fantasy, family saga, magic, gods, horse fiction, mythology, paranormal romance, fantasy romance, love, destiny, afterlife, poetry, folklore, ghosts

Thanks for the tags.

Tagged:

Gary Ballard (new paperback)
Christine Butler
J. Jay Kamp
J. L. McPherson

*****
Please tag my husband, Richard Garfinkle's books (I'm not an author). Tag as you choose, or there are suggested tags.

Wayland's Principia

interstellar travel, alien intelligence, hard sf, first contact, sci-fi -- alien psychology, sci-fi -- first contact, alien worlds, aliens, intelligent sf, alien contact, spaceship

*****
Exaltations

metafiction, parallel worlds, mythology, quest, theurgy, spirituality, alternate reality, parable, fantasy

*****
Three Steps to the Universe: From the Sun to Black Holes to the Mystery of Dark Matter

astrophysics, cosmology, dark matter, physics, quantum physics, science, black holes, history of science, galaxies, universe, sun, popular science, nonfiction

*****

Thanks!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged it. Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## TWGallier

Ok, I'm all caught up.

T.K. Murphy, your title “The Retreat” doesn’t have any tags.  You'll need to go to your page and tag it with the tags you want.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your husband's new book, allessandra.


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

Wow, you're fast. Thanks a lot!

Have a great vacation, Margaret.

*****
Please tag my husband, Richard Garfinkle's books (I'm not an author). Tag as you choose, or there are suggested tags.

Please tag my husband, Richard Garfinkle's brand-new book, "Two By Two Souls Fly: A Pastoral Fantasy."

fantasy, romantic fantasy, family saga, magic, gods, horse fiction, mythology, paranormal romance, fantasy romance, love, destiny, afterlife, poetry, folklore, ghosts

Wayland's Principia

interstellar travel, alien intelligence, hard sf, first contact, sci-fi -- alien psychology, sci-fi -- first contact, alien worlds, aliens, intelligent sf, alien contact, spaceship

*****
Exaltations

metafiction, parallel worlds, mythology, quest, theurgy, spirituality, alternate reality, parable, fantasy

*****
Three Steps to the Universe: From the Sun to Black Holes to the Mystery of Dark Matter

astrophysics, cosmology, dark matter, physics, quantum physics, science, black holes, history of science, galaxies, universe, sun, popular science, nonfiction

*****

Thanks!


----------



## Lynn Mixon

Progress made. Tagged the following. Thanks to everyone who tagged and liked my book. If you haven't, I'd appreciate it!

M. G. Scarsbrook
Adam Kisiel
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
MoonlitDreams
Franz
Andrew Ashling
KathyCarmichael
Anne Maven
Richard Raley
JRTomlin
Ricky Sides
ShaunaG
Mike Dennis
Arlene Webb
Gertie Kindle 
Amyshojai
Miriam Minger
Ruth Harris
David N. Alderman
Shana Norris
DDScott
Tess St John
Tiphanie Thomas
Penang
D.A. Boulter
T.S. Welti
kahuna
Russell Brooks
ReflexiveFire
Richard Raley
Ed_ODell
Paul Hardy
Shoshana
joyce9
DonnaFaz
Gabriel Beyers
TWErvin2
Doug Lance
tallulahgrace
Harper Alibeck
davidjk1
MH Sargent
Grace Elliot
KateEllison
LeiaShaw
Alex MacLean
JA_Paul
karenk105


----------



## JJayKamp

Terry, I'm just checking:  you're only going back six pages, right?  Then forward from where you posted (as long as you continue to participate)?  Because (spoken in Captain Barbossa's voice) them be a lot of names there, missy.


----------



## Erica Sloane

All caught up! (Back through page 694.)

Any tag help on my newest one would be greatly appreciated: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CIRPRG/

Thank ya.


----------



## Tonya

Caught up and tagged the following:
MoonlitDreams
MJDarlington
J.L. McPherson
tkmurphy 
JJayKamp
Erica Sloane

I have a new one out, SPLITSVILLE.COM, PLEASE TAG) CLICK ON THE BOOK IN MY SIG LINE!


----------



## JCool

kapische?


----------



## JJayKamp

Ooooh, I've been out of the country with no interwebs for three months.  What's wrong with tagging?  Am I in trouble?


----------



## kahuna

MJDarlington
TK Murphy
JJ Kamp

I went to the amazon page and tagged your tags.

This should help your book's sales a little by placing it higher in amazon searches.

If you have a moment, please tag for me: romance, spirituality, and health.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## JCool

Hope that helps.


----------



## JJayKamp

So Amazon didn't come right out and say "no tagging" on KDP itself?  Only on Createspace?  I searched and searched, but I could find no link to a direct statement.  If someone can provide this, it'd be greatly appreciated.

In the meantime...thanks, Joe, for answering  my questions.  And thanks to Tonya and Kahuna for the tags!


----------



## Penang

Wow, gone a couple days and seven pages to catch up on.


----------



## 28612

Caught up

JA - added some tags w/ cut& paste
Shauna pb
Andy R
Kate H
Alessandra - added pop sci & new book
Tonya - 1 new one to me
Gregory - Pt 2
Birthrights - 1 editions not previously tagged
MJ
JL
TK
JJay - new one

Have a great vacation, Gertie! But, really, how can you leave us for so long?

Many thanks for the replacement tags -- making progress now! I'm asking that folks cut and paste these tags for these books:

Almost a Bride (Wyoming Wildflowers Book 1)

Emotional romance, reunion romance, ranch romance, cowboy romance, rancher, ranching, cowboy, marriage of convenience romance, lost love romance, sizzle, marriage of convenience, second-chance romance, patricia mclinn, backlist ebooks, western romance

Match Made in Wyoming (Wyoming Wildflowers Book 2)

Emotional romance, reunion romance, ranch romance, cowboy romance, rancher, ranching, cowboy, sizzle, snowbound, secret identity, patricia mclinn, wounded hero romance, dog rescue, collie dog, collie puppy

A Stranger in the Family (Book 1: Bardville Trilogy) (Bardville, Wyoming Trilogy)

Emotional romance, family secrets, ranch, ranching, ranch romance, secret baby romance, sizzle, adoption reunion, romance novel, western romance, heartwarming, trilogy romance, kindle authors, patricia mclinn, 99 cents



Emotional romance, Chicago romance, family secrets, opposites attract romance,
trilogy romance, kindle authors, patricia mclinn, sizzle, backlist ebooks, college friends, heartwarming, backlist ebooks, romance novel, love story books, antique appraiser


----------



## Les Turner

Just tagged and liked,

Terry 
J. Jay

Patricia I already had you. Everyone else has already been tagged by me.

If you haven't yet tagged and/or 'liked' my novel you can find the link below.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## tallulahgrace

Tagged up~ Have a great Saturday~

Tallulah


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## JCool

my book made it to #10 in its category - just had to tell someone!

http://www.amazon.com/Americas-Real-Deficit-Everywhere-ebook/dp/B005DR8PAW/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1311420288&sr=1-2


----------



## JCool




----------



## Pendance

You know, Joe has a salient point here. I am happy with my forty tags, so I'm going to voluntarily stop with the tagging for the moment. Now, I have to spend some time on garnering genuine tags and likes, but thanks to you folks, my book is positioned to get noticed. Thank you all very much and great luck with your books!

DB


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged* (Kindle + print where possible):

MJDarlington
J.L. McPherson
tkmurphy
JJayKamp (new one)
Erica Sloan (new one)
Tonya (new one)

All caught up


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

MJDarlington 
J.L. McPherson: new tags
tkmurphy 
JJayKamp: new one 
Alessandra Kelley: Two by Two.... 
Erica Sloane: new one

Mine are in my signature


----------



## seventhspell

I'm caught up, new ones for me were
MoonlitDreams
Gregoryblackman (found you had another book)
JJayKamp


----------



## Kent Kelly

Hi all!  Hope you’re having a good weekend.

I’m caught up through 699.  Added:  Tessa Stokes, Andrew Ashling, Tallulah Grace, Patricia McLinn, Angela Fristoe, JJayKamp, Lynn Mixon, Alessandra Kelley, Richard Garfinkle, T.K. Murphy, J.L. McPherson; all others on recent pages not mentioned, I already have you tagged.

My most recent editions are in my sig.  Thank you all!


----------



## gregoryblackman

See a bunch of new faces...and tagged them all.

Thanks,

Gregory


----------



## J.L. McPherson

Caught up again, thanks to all who tagged !


----------



## AuthorTerry

For some reason, I thought I was getting emails when others added to this thread. I incorrectly assumed that there wasn't any action after Amazon took down tags for ebooks, and frankly, I forgot about it. I will try to catch up. 

Terry


----------



## Franz

Hi Everybody,

I am once again caught up. Welcome to all of the new books and thanks to everyone for the tag backs. I have put five new books up today on my sig line. Feel free to tag them if you will.

Have a great day!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Franz said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I am once again caught up. Welcome to all of the new books and thanks to everyone for the tag backs. I have put five new books up today on my sig line. Feel free to tag them if you will.
> 
> Have a great day!


Tagged. Congratulations on the new releases.


----------



## kahuna

All caught up.

If you have a moment, please tag for me: romance, spirituality, and health.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## gatehouseauthor

All caught up to here.  I suppose in light of the recent posts, and the volunteers suggesting closing the thread, that it's time to be satisfied with the tags I've got and pull out of the tag exchanges.  Thanks, all, for the tags, and glad I could help out with the tagbacks!  It's been fun, and I even bought a few books!


----------



## AuthorTerry

I'm working to catch up, but would also like tags/likes for my newest release, Danger in Deer Ridge.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052ZLPDE

I haven't figured out how to get more books into my sig line, so it's not there, and neither is What's in a Name? http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO5JR4

And, of course ,any tags to the books in my sig line greatly appreciated.

OK -- back to tagging.


----------



## JJayKamp

All caught up.  Thanks, everyone!


----------



## afreidman

Hi Everybody,

I'm a complete newbie here and I wanted to know how I could get my book Tagged?

There are about 11 tags but the most important ones are:

Facebook over 50
Facebook
Social networking 
for dummies

Its a print book (not on kindle yet) Link to my book here ------> http://www.amazon.com/You-Can-Facebook-Absolutely-Everything/dp/9659164904/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1311451865&sr=8-1

I would be happy to start! 

so please give me a shout out on how this works and i'll be more than happy to tag your Kindle/Print book.

Thanks in advance for the help! 
Ari Freidman


----------



## MJDarlington

I just want to say thank you to everyone!

This is such a great idea. I'm caught up with the new posts and working backwards toward the beginning.

I realize that I forgot to post the link to both paperback and kindle, for your reference.

http://www.amazon.com/Movie-Star-Money-Sanchez-Mystery/dp/146115152X/ref=tmm_pap_title_0
http://www.amazon.com/Movie-Money-Sanchez-Mystery-ebook/dp/B0057IS1KG


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Today's tags:

T K Murphy - new one
J Jay Kamp - new one
Darik Brooks - UK
Alessandra Kelley - new one
Erica Sloane - new one
Tonya Kappes
Franz - 5 new ones
Tery Odell - new one
Ari Friedman

Thanks for the tags everyone. Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. 

It has been a few posts since I provided a link to a page where taggers can find all of my books with ease.

http://www.amazon.com/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Ricky%20Sides

Thanks for the tags.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

I can understand why Amazon is doing this.  It has been fun seeing the amazing variety of books.  Even if this thread is closed down, I will continue tagging books on Amazon.  It's just too useful and helpful a feature.  If we can't trade tags, well, that's okay.  You've all been really generous with your time.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## LilianaHart

This is the first time I've seen this thread. Great idea!

I'm headed back through the posts to start tagging. Here's my info as well.

Whiskey Rebellion http://tinyurl.com/3o8abdk

Catch Me if You Can http://tinyurl.com/3ue7zhw


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread. I tagged your books.


----------



## JCool

>




Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## gregoryblackman

While I do believe it to be a "little" shady, I just don't see any other way to get noticed on the kindle.

BTW Tagged the rest.


----------



## Iain Manson

Caught up again.

At present, I'm only trying to get rid of misleading tags:

The Lion and the Eagle (paperback):
Please vote down
_1980s, fundamentalism, hit men, iran-iraq war, islam, vict, muslim, persian gulf, psychopath, serial killer_

Jezira:
Please vote down
_cult, desert, fiction, literature, mormon polygamy, suspense_

To vote down, click on "Agree with these tags?"; hover over down arrow next to undesired tag; click "No".

(Anyone willing/able will find UK links in my sig line. All for the "tt" treatment.)


----------



## kahuna

Liliana Hart

Got you all tagged.

If you have a moment, please tag for me: romance, spirituality, and health.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## LilianaHart

Finished tagging last five pages. Just saw the post about closing the thread. Sorry if I violated any rules.


----------



## kahuna

Amazon created a tagging field. They intended it to be used in a specific manner. There seemed suprised to find there were unintended consequences. 

Everything has unintended consequences. 

If there were no unintended consequences many of us would not have been born. 

There would be no such thing as evolution. 

It is the nature of life for living things to exploit niches. Large publishers explioit niches and independent and small publishers exploit niches.

That creative impulse should be celebrated. It is what makes a tree grow out of a rock. 

That has and always will be the case.


----------



## JJayKamp

I love the way you think, Kahuna.


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Wow that is a great piece of wisdom, Kahuna!

I have caught up. I would like to ask to tag my book:

dating, relationships, mate seeking, attraction formula, success, attract women, how to get girl, how to be a man, love, for men, sex, attracting women, attraction, mystery method

Thanks

Adam


----------



## Bojan Miladinovic

All caught up


----------



## kellymcclymer

Would appreciate some tags for my books (in sig line below). Especially the new, lonely, one: The Next Best Bride

Has been a while since I've been in this thread. Will catch up over the next week.


----------



## Alex MacLean

All caught up since my last post. Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up!!

For all the newbies...mine are in my siggy!


----------



## JCool

Joe


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Library4Science

Here are my links and new tags please do not tag if you already have tags for 
the book as I am just adding these new ones. Please copy the tags from the post 
as some of them are too long to show up correctly when you do the tt command. I 
last tagged a few weeks ago and kept a list of the people I had tagged so I am 
only adding the new names (unless the post says a new book has been added) now. 
Is that how most people do it? Also, is there a way to tell who has tagged my 
books, I think I saw someone mention something like that?

1. Discovery and Exploration http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004KAA9P2 

American history,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material,kindle bargain books,discovery and exploration of america,christopher columbus magellan,the new world,coronado Pizarro Balboa de Soto,cartier sebastion cabot Drake Champlain Hudson ,eric the red pre-columbian voyages,ponce de leon in florida,john fiske,francis parkman,Mississippi Hudson St. Lawrence River

2. Colonization http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052ATGC6

American history,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material,kindle bargain books,founding of new amsterdam new york,pilgrim mayflower massachusetts new england,pequot massacre at fort mystic,st augustine huguenots dominique de gourgues,roanoke jamestown virginia,new sweden delaware maryland lord baltimore,quakers william penn pennsylvania,marquette mississippi joliet la salle,indentured white slaves in the colonies,harvard william and mary college

3. Revolution http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052AUF8K

American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,kindle bargain books,1776 revolution united states boston massacre,battle lexington concord bunker hill long island,battle ticonderoga white plains trenton princeton,george washington braddock valley forge ,surrender burgoyne cornwallis montcalm,lafayette wayne wolfe,battle quebec stony point yorktown,John Paul Jones bon homme richard serapis ,benjamin franklin thomas jefferson james madison

4. The Critical Period http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052ABLQ0

American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,united states of america,kindle bargain books,american democracy constitution thomas jefferson,george washington mount vernon,napoleon louisiana purchase new world power,columbia river northwest ordinance fur trade ,settlements public land problem ,john hancock james madison ,treaty of paris independence union,cotton gin slavery

5. 1812 Before and After http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057U1CQ4

American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,united states of america,kindle bargain books,war of 1812 star spangled banner burning washington,battle of lake erie lake champlain tippecanoe new orleans,lewis and clark expedition crossing the great divide ,constitution guerriere java chesapeake shannon,robert fulton hudson albany clermont ,treaty of ghent first protective tariff disarmament on the lakes,monroe doctrine missouri compromise,alexander hamilton aaron burr duel trial

6. The Developing Nation http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005C6EL5M

American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,united states of america,kindle bargain books developing nation,buffalo lake erie hudson river albany canal ,american railroad locomotive telegraph ,seminole creek black hawk ,jackson calhoun webster hayne ashburton,slavery anti-slavery slave-breaking abolition,battle of san jacinto alamo texas annexation,united states bank panic of 1837,log-cabin and hard cider campaign

Thanks
Charlie


----------



## JCool

yawza


----------



## Lynn Mixon

JJayKamp said:


> Terry, I'm just checking: you're only going back six pages, right? Then forward from where you posted (as long as you continue to participate)? Because (spoken in Captain Barbossa's voice) them be a lot of names there, missy.


Is that the convention? I MAY have went back a bit futher.  Too late now! I'll be caught up shortly.


----------



## Lynn Mixon

All caught up. Thanks to everyone who tagged and liked my book. 

afreidman
Alan Parkinson
Alessandra Kelley
AuthorTerry
Bojan Miladinovic
elenaaitken
Erica Sloane
Franz
gatehouseauthor
GerrieFerrisFinger
gregoryblackman
HaemishM
Herman
Iain Manson
J.L. McPherson
JJayKamp
JoeCouch
John Waylon
Kate Hamilton
kellymcclymer
Kent Kelly
Les Turner
LexyHarper
Library4Science
LilianaHart
Mackenzie Morgan
Melissa Conway
MJDarlington
Natasha A. Salnikova
NickSpalding
Pamela Davis
Patricia McLinn
Pendance
RuthMadison
SAMulraney
seventhspell
Sharon Austin
sibelhodge
tkmurphy
Tonya
TWGallier
Vicki Keire


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up, welcome to the new books and authors!


----------



## JA_Paul

I agree with Kahuna. New tags for me today and I'm caught up:
JJ Kamp
Erica Sloane
Tonya Kappes
Terry ODell
Franz Mclaren nw
Ari Friedman
M Darlington new


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

Eric C said:


> I still don't understand why tags are helpful, but in case they indeed are, I'll trade tags.


I'm with you, Eric. I don't understand why, either. And what about Like. What's the good of clicking "Like" 
Count me clueless until...someone explainame...


----------



## TWGallier

I am caught up to this point.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got another couple new ones, and caught up again.


----------



## Ed_ODell

All,

Got everyone from page 682 forward. I'll try and catch up on all from 658 - 682 this afternoon.

As always, many thanks to those who have tagged mine. 

Welcome, new authors. May each of you see success!


----------



## Mike Dennis

Liked and tagged:

Joe Couch
Ari Friedman
Liliana Hart (all 8 books)
Kelly McClymer (all)

Thanks everyone for liking and tagging my books. Here are the links to them:

SETUP ON FRONT STREET Kindle
BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL / Three Stories From The Dark Side Kindle
THE TAKE Kindle
SETUP ON FRONT STREET Paperback
BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL: Three Stories From The Dark Side Paperback
THE TAKE Paperback
 CADILLAC'S COMIN' Kindle


----------



## karenk105

Phew! Being away for a couple of days is rough!! I'm all caught up now.

@afreidman - I'm hardly over 50, but I need your book! lol! When I get on facebook, I swear I never know what to do with myself!


----------



## gregoryblackman

I've got most people by now, but a big shout out to Joe and Terry.


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

Please tag my husband, Richard Garfinkle's brand-new book, "Two By Two Souls Fly: A Pastoral Fantasy." I have adjusted the tags somewhat.

fantasy, romantic fantasy, family saga, magic, gods, horse fiction, mythology, fantasy romance, love, destiny, afterlife, folklore, ghosts, horses, magical creatures

Tagged:

Joe Couch
Marguerite Darlington
Liliana Hart
Kelly McClymer
Franz McLaren's five new books
Edward O'Dell (new one)
Terry Odell
Erica Sloane

*****

Thank you for your tags, everybody.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got "Two by Two" tagged, congrats on the new book.


----------



## J.L. McPherson

Alright, I'm caught up again.


----------



## JJayKamp

I'm caught up, too.

*And again, to all newbies: Welcome & please only go back six pages! No need to go back further! Is it possible to expire from tagging too much? You might find out!*


----------



## Les Turner

Orright, I'm all caught up again, this time I tagged and liked all books for:

Joe Couch
Gerrie Ferris Finger
Ed O'Dell

I've got everyone else. If you're new please feel free to tag and like my book. Link is in sig.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Tonya

Tags all caught up))
These are the last ones)
Library4Science
Joe Couch
Ed_ODell
Mike Dennis

As always, I appreciate the tag back, especially my newest one SPLITSVILLE.COM.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Congratulations on the new release. I tagged it for you.


----------



## Tonya

Ricky Sides said:


> Congratulations on the new release. I tagged it for you.


Thanks sooo much, Ricky! Every time I see your sig. line, I can't wait to get that many!!
Tonya


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Just tagged:

Franz
MJ Darlington
TK Murphy
JJay Kamp
Alessandra Kelley
Tonya Kappes
Joe Couch
Author Terry
Ari Freidman
Liliana Hart
Kelly Mcclymer
Library4science

-------------------

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

AuthorTerry
afreidman 
LilianaHart
kellymcclymer
JoeCouch

Mine are in my signature


----------



## Amyshojai

Tonya got your latest. Your covers are so clever and catchy! Hope you do well.


----------



## LeiaShaw

Caught up again. Thanks everyone!

Leia Shaw
http://www.leiashaw.com


----------



## Tess St John

All caught up!


----------



## Tonya

Amyshojai said:


> Tonya got your latest. Your covers are so clever and catchy! Hope you do well.


Thanks so much!! You're covers caught my eye too, b/c I LOVE ANIMALS!!


----------



## Iain Manson

Up to date again. (I can't believe anyone manages 20 pages at one go. I need resuscitation every time I catch up.)

At present, I'm only trying to get rid of misleading tags:

The Lion and the Eagle (paperback):
Please vote down
_1980s, fundamentalism, hit men, iran-iraq war, islam, vict, muslim, persian gulf, psychopath, serial killer_

Jezira:
Please vote down
_cult, desert, fiction, literature, mormon polygamy, suspense_

To vote down, click on "Agree with these tags?"; hover over down arrow next to undesired tag; click "No".

(Anyone willing/able will find UK links in my sig line. All for the "tt" treatment.)


----------



## JCool

HAH!


----------



## seventhspell

All caught up,
new for me were
Tonya
JoeCouch
AuthorTerry
Franz got the extra five
MJDarlington
LillianaHart
Kellymcclymer
Terrymixom


----------



## Aimee Laine

How does one jump in when there are 702 pages to this thread? Is there one spot that has the list of books to tag? I'm willing to jump in, but I know I'll miss or overlook with so many pages. 

Is there a single place that is being updated with books and requested tags?  

Help!

Aimee


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Aimee Laine said:


> How does one jump in when there are 702 pages to this thread? Is there one spot that has the list of books to tag? I'm willing to jump in, but I know I'll miss or overlook with so many pages.
> 
> Is there a single place that is being updated with books and requested tags?
> 
> Help!
> 
> Aimee


Hi, Aimee and welcome. Just go back six pages and tag forward from there. That way, you'll catch all the active taggers.

I just have to tag you and I'll be all caught up with everyone. Nice to see so many newcomers.


----------



## Aimee Laine

> Just go back six pages and tag forward from there. That way, you'll catch all the active taggers.


Ok! That I can do!  
Aimee


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones and all caught up.


----------



## SBJones

Here is the link to my book. I need to get it up on the Steampunk and Time Travel tags

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00572MWYS/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d3_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=19MXVKRJN7E236CCKMVT&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846

Thank you.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you tagged.


----------



## Aimee Laine

Okay, phew! That was a lot of work.  I have gone through the last 6+ pages and I hope I didn't miss anyone. 

I would love tags on my book Little White Lies

Here are suggested tags:

*paranormal romance, romance, shapeshifter, fbi, mimic, north carolina, paranormal, mystery, suspense, romantic suspense*

Many thank yous!
Aimee


----------



## tallulahgrace

Caught up to here. Happy Monday everyone.

Tallulah


----------



## ShaunaG

Gone for a few days, but I'm back and caught up!


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

Jeff said:


> Thank you. My post was actually intended as a joke. I don't really mind being associated with NY Big Apple belly-button rings - but I am just a little putout by the fact they they sell better than my book.


LOL 
I'm beginning to see the reasoning behind tags, but here's the thing. I have all the tags like mystery, suspense, paranormal, romance - you get the drill - just like everyone else. So, are you saying that the number of times you're tagged with those common tags, determines you place in the hierarchy?


----------



## JJayKamp

Still caught up.  Welcome newbies!  And tagging doesn't determine your ranking, but it's believed to aid visibility a bit.  At least that's the theory.


----------



## Mike Dennis

Liked and tagged:

Aimee Laine (Kindle and paperback)
SB Jones (Kindle only--no tags on paperback)

Thanks everyone for liking and tagging my books. Here are the links to them:

SETUP ON FRONT STREET Kindle
BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL / Three Stories From The Dark Side Kindle
THE TAKE Kindle
SETUP ON FRONT STREET Paperback
BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL: Three Stories From The Dark Side Paperback
THE TAKE Paperback
 CADILLAC'S COMIN' Kindle


----------



## Gertie Kindle

GerrieFerrisFinger said:


> LOL
> I'm beginning to see the reasoning behind tags, but here's the thing. I have all the tags like mystery, suspense, paranormal, romance - you get the drill - just like everyone else. So, are you saying that the number of times you're tagged with those common tags, determines you place in the hierarchy?


The more tags you have, the higher up you are in searches. If you've got the right tags, and I recommend genre, subgenre and descriptive tags, the searcher can narrow by certain tags.

E.G. I have romance, historical romance, medieval, etc. Romance is huge and it could take me another two years to get to the top of that search. But if you look on the left side of the page, the search can be narrowed down to historical. Then you can type in another tag to narrow the search even further such as kindle. That eliminates all the paperbacks, hardcovers and dvd's putting you even higher in the search.


----------



## karenk105

Okay, I got:

Tonya's Splitsville (I LOVE the cover!) 
Aimee
SBJones

Has anyone ever said you guys are awesome? Well... you guys are awesome!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Cuaght up to this point. Welcome to the thread new authors. I tagged your books. 

Here's a link to my author page where you can easily access any of my books for tagging.

http://www.amazon.com/Ricky-Sides/e/B002P9SO48/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

Couldn't fit them all in the siggy. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## kahuna

Aimee Laine

SB Jones

Tagged!

If you have a moment, please tag for me: romance, spirituality, and health.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Les Turner

'tagged' and 'liked' you, Aimee Laine.

Welcome to the thread and fee free to tag me back if you missed me.

All caught up btw.


----------



## kerrywk

What a great idea for a thread. Have gone back five pages and tagged / liked everyone's.

If people could do mine, that would be terrific: Locked In

I don't know if you do tagging on the UK Amazon but my link on there is: Locked In UK Kindle version

There are 10/11 tags on there already and agreeing with any or all of those would be great.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged.   Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Alex MacLean

All caught up again.


----------



## BiancaSommerland

My second book, Deadly Captive, is now available on Kindle. I'm going back a few pages to tag anyone I haven't already. Can I get some tags please? 
Thank you!


----------



## kahuna

Kerrywk

Welcome aboard.

Tagged!

If you have a moment, please tag for me: romance, spirituality, and health.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Aimee Laine
SBJones
kerrywk 
BiancaSommerland 

Mine are in my signature.


----------



## kahuna

Biance Sommerland ~

Tagged both your books!

If you have a moment, please tag for me: romance, spirituality, and health.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. See you later. Thanks for the tags back. Books are in my siggy.

For those of you asking for UK tags, we have a separate UK thread because you have to buy something from there to be able to tag. Most of the taggers here haven't got UK tagging privileges.


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hello, 

I have caught up, and have bought two books from this thread authors which have interested me. I will not tell which one 

I would like to ask to tag my book:

dating, relationships, mate seeking, attraction formula, success, attract women, how to get girl, how to be a man, love, for men, sex, attracting women, attraction, mystery method

Thanks!

Adam


----------



## Michael A. Boyadjian

Out of curiosity, has anyone noticed any changes since receiving some tags or likes?

Also, tagged as many as I could.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up this morning.


----------



## Gabriel Beyers

Almost caught up again.  Tag me back, please.


----------



## Mike Dennis

Liked and tagged:

Kerry Wilkinson
Bianca Sommerland (both Kindle--paperback on Rosemary Entwined)
Michael A Boyadjian

Thanks everyone for liking and tagging my books. Here are the links to them:

SETUP ON FRONT STREET Kindle
BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL / Three Stories From The Dark Side Kindle
THE TAKE Kindle
SETUP ON FRONT STREET Paperback
BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL: Three Stories From The Dark Side Paperback
THE TAKE Paperback
 CADILLAC'S COMIN' Kindle


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged the new ones and all caught up.


----------



## seventhspell

have caught up again, new for me were
Aimee Laine
Sbjones
Talluha Grace 
Kerrywk
BiancaSommerland 
Michael A. Boyadjian


----------



## JJayKamp

All caught up!  Thanks everyone!


----------



## karenk105

Caught up & tagged: 

Ricky's other books
kerrywk
BiancaSommerland
Michael A. Boyadijian


----------



## Kimberly Spencer

I'm in. I'd liked to have my new novella Limerick tagged with the following:

Shimmerspell, fairies, teen adventure & thrillers, teen fantasy, fairy tales, fantasy & magic, social issues, young adult, YA paranormal romance, juvenile love & romance, wizards, dragons, Kimberly Spencer, mythology, paranormal series

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005971VPC
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005971VPC

I just marked the tags you already have on amazon UK. Let me know if you have more. Thanks!

ETA: I marked both, using the tags from amazon US.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread new authors. I tagged your books.


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip

Thanks both of yours are now tagged.


----------



## Iain Manson

It's like your friends are all in a car. You're just about to get in when they drive off. They stop a little way down the road, you catch up, they drive off again. Of course, they think it's hilarious.

At present, I'm only trying to get rid of misleading tags:

The Lion and the Eagle (paperback):
Please vote down
_1980s, fundamentalism, hit men, iran-iraq war, islam, vict, muslim, persian gulf, psychopath, serial killer_

Jezira:
Please vote down
_cult, desert, fiction, literature, mormon polygamy, suspense_

To vote down, click on "Agree with these tags?"; hover over down arrow next to undesired tag; click "No".

(Anyone willing/able will find UK links in my sig line. All for the "tt" treatment.)


----------



## Joseph_Evans

Hey there

Sorry for being a noob but would I have to tag every single book mentioned in this thread before I can ask for tags myself?

I'm gonna go through and tag as many as I can - It's great we're all helping each other. Just not sure if 703 pages full is doable! I'll tag any new posts that are made.

Feel free to ignore this if I'm breaking the rules, but here's my book:

City of the Falling Sky (The Seckry Sequence)

*Prefered tags:

childrens books, fantasy adventure, science fiction, young adult, teen, kindle, ebook, jk rowling, harry potter, hunger games, percy jackson, william nicholson, eragon*

I've heard that tagging similar authors and series helps a bit.

Thanks very much!

Joe


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you tagged--just go back 5-6 pages and tag from there. That should get all the regulars, and then just check back in to catch the new ones.

Many of us won't tag a book with other authors/titles names, sorry--unless perhaps you've received a cover quote from them. *s*


----------



## Joseph_Evans

Thanks Amy!

Great stuff! I'll get on it.

Had no idea about the other author's names and series thing, I guess I'll learn the customs over time!

Cheers for the info

Joe


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread. I tagged your book.


----------



## gregoryblackman

Yes, welcome.  Tagged your book as well.


----------



## Lynn Mixon

All caught up. Thanks to everyone who tagged anf liked my book!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Staying caught up here. Thanks for any tags back and welcome to the newcomers.

The computer I'm on while on vacation keeps telling me it can't find kindleboards or Amazon or any number of well-known sites. So I get on when I can. I'll try to keep caught up between now and the time I get home.


----------



## kahuna

Dear Joseph,

Tagged your book!

If you have a moment, please tag for me: romance, spirituality, and health.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Enjoy your vacation Gertie.


----------



## Steve Silkin

Tagged you Lynn. Disagreed with the tags you want gone, Iain.


----------



## tallulahgrace

Hello Everyone~

Just published Spellbound and would love a little tag love. 

Thanks~

Tallulah


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged * (Kindle + print where possible):

LilianaHart
Aimee Laine
SBJones
kerrywk
BiancaSommerland
Michael A Boyadjian
Dam_Good_Publishing (no tags listed for print versions)
Kimberly Spencer
Joseph_Evans

All caught up  See signature for links to Flank Hawk  (Kindle + print)


----------



## Amyshojai

Got Spellbound tagged, congrats! All caught up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Spellbound. Good luck.

All caught up


----------



## LeiaShaw

Caught up. Thanks everyone.

Leia Shaw
http://www.leiashaw.com


----------



## JA_Paul

All caught up with new authors from page 699! Thanks!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Dam_Good_Publishing (Katy Walters)
Kimberly Spencer
Joseph_Evans

Mine are in my signature.


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author

I've got a new short story collection that needs tagging: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ECBZCQ

All caught up again, whew! I tagged
Lynn Mixon
J. Jay Kamp
Tonya Kappes
Angela Fristoe
Patricia McLinn
Les Turner
J.L. McPherson
Franz McLaren
Marguerite Darlington
Liliana Hart
Kelly McClymer
Tom Gallier
Karen Kiefer
Leia Shaw
SB Jones
Aimee Laine
Kerry Wilkinson
Bianca Sommerland
Katy Walters
Kimberly Spencer
Joseph Evans
Gregory Blackman
Tallulah Grace
J.A. Paul


----------



## elenaaitken

I'm all caught up again. 
Wow, miss a few days...miss a lot!


Thanks everyone. Tags are appreciated.


----------



## Jason Kristopher

Wow. I go to a few conventions for a month, and look what happens!

I went a few pages back and got caught up with those. Thanks for the tags back.


----------



## Joseph_Evans

Ok, think I've caught up!

Thanks to everyone that tagged mine too.


----------



## dalya

Helloooo -- I just tagged the previous 50 books. I'd love a tag on my one and only book (see signature line).

EDIT: ERGH I'm so green it hurts. I thought I specified tags when I listed the book, but I see nothing.

Tags I'd like: *Middle-grade, identity, adoption, humor, equality, family, friendship, making new friends, grade nine, high school*


----------



## Ricky Sides

tallulahgrace said:


> Hello Everyone~
> 
> Just published Spellbound and would love a little tag love.
> 
> Thanks~
> 
> Tallulah


Just tagged it. Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Ricky Sides

dalyamoon said:


> Helloooo -- I just tagged the previous 50 books. I'd love a tag on my one and only book (see signature line).


I'll be happy to tag it for you, but it has no tags as present. You can post the tags you'd like in this format:

blue, green, red, yellow, black, white, brown,

The colors are just examples. The main thing is to format the words in that manner so they can be copied.

Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Tonya

BiancaSommerland said:


> My second book, Deadly Captive, is now available on Kindle. I'm going back a few pages to tag anyone I haven't already. Can I get some tags please?
> Thank you!


BIANCA!!!! Great seeing you here !!!! Hope you're doing great!! And I tagged your books!!


----------



## Tonya

Caught up and tagged:
tallulahgrace
TWErvin2
Jasmine Giacomo, Author
Joseph_Evans
dalyamoon

I appreciate all the tag backs)


----------



## karenk105

New for me today:

Dam_Good
Kimberly Spencer
Joseph_Evans
Steve Silkin
tallulah's Spellbound
Jasmine's "This Breathing World" 
dalyamoon

*ALERT!* I need some tags on my new one, Senseless Sensibilities. I moved it to the front of my sig for easy clickins.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your Senseless Sensibility book tagged.


----------



## gregoryblackman

All caught up.  Do tags count for relevance in the kindle search box?


----------



## Les Turner

I'm all caught up on the tage. As always, any newbies feel free to tag my book below i nthe sig.

@Greg - no idea. I'm not entirely sure how the tags help, but I do them anyway.


----------



## kahuna

dalyamoon

Tagged your book!

If you have a moment, please tag for me: romance, spirituality, and health.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## karenk105

I think everyone but Amy missed my cry for SENSELESS SENSIBILITIES TAGS!!! 

But that's okay, I still love you guys.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got everyone tagged up to here except Jasmine. For some reason, your link wouldn't work for me. I'll see if I can find it under your name. If I can't I'll PM you.

ETA: Found and tagged your new one, Jasmine.


----------



## JJayKamp

Karen, I tagged your new book.  Congrats!  I absolutely adore your product description, too.


----------



## Tess St John

Lots of people putting out more books!!  Great!

Caught up!!!


----------



## Ricky Sides

karenk105 said:


> I think everyone but Amy missed my cry for SENSELESS SENSIBILITIES TAGS!!!
> 
> But that's okay, I still love you guys.


Tagged.  Congratulations on the new release. What an interesting plotline.


----------



## karenk105

Aww.. thanks Ricky & JJay!   I really appreciate the compliments!


----------



## tallulahgrace

All caught up. Thanks everyone.

Tallulah


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Jasmine Giacomo, Author: new one
karenk105: Senseless Sensibilities 

Mine are in my signature.


----------



## Alex MacLean

Liked and tagged all the new ones.


----------



## liam.judge

I tagged these authors from page 700-702:

Franz (all new books)
gatehouseauthor 
AuthorTerry 
afreidman 
MJDarlington 
LilianaHart 
gregoryblackman (latest book)
Iain Manson (voted down unwanted tags)
kellymcclymer 
Alex MacLean  
Terry Mixon 
JA_Paul 
GerrieFerrisFinger 
TWGallier 
Alessandra Kelley 
Les Turner 
Tonya 
LeiaShaw 
seventhspell 
Aimee Laine 
SBJones 
tallulahgrace 
kerrywk 
BiancaSommerland (latest book)
Michael A. Boyadjian


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up.


----------



## Michael A. Boyadjian

Mostly caught up. Still working as I type this.


----------



## Mike Dennis

Liked and tagged:

Katy Walters (Kindle--no tags on paperback)
Melanie Ray (all)
Kimberly Spencer (all)
Joseph Evans (Joe--just go back 5 or 6 pages and tag those authors)
Steve Silkin (Kindle--no tags on paperbacks)
Dalya Moon
Karen Kiefer (Senseless Sensibilities--others already liked and tagged)

Thanks everyone for liking and tagging my books. Here are the links to them:

SETUP ON FRONT STREET Kindle
BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL / Three Stories From The Dark Side Kindle
THE TAKE Kindle
SETUP ON FRONT STREET Paperback
BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL: Three Stories From The Dark Side Paperback
THE TAKE Paperback
 CADILLAC'S COMIN' Kindle


----------



## Iain Manson

Caught up, wheezing.

Some misleading tags I want rid of (I'll be satisfied once they've reached minus):

The Lion and the Eagle (paperback):
Please vote down
_1980s, fundamentalism, hit men, iran-iraq war, islam, vict, war_

Jezira:
Please vote down
_cult, desert, fiction, literature, suspense_

To vote down, click on "Agree with these tags?"; hover over down arrow next to undesired tag; click "No".

(Anyone willing/able will find UK links in my sig line. All for the "tt" treatment.)


----------



## ShaunaG

Caught up!


----------



## dalya

I feel so useful, clicking boxes!  It's nice to help my fellow kindle authors.
Liked and tagged today:

Leila Bryce Sin
voted down Iain Manson's requested misleading tags
Mike Dennis
Michael A Boyadjian
Amy Shojai
Gregory Bresiger
Alex MacLean
Andrew Ashling
Tallulah Grace
Karen Kiefer
Ricky Sides
Tess St. John
J. Jay Kamp


----------



## EGranfors

New book out that could use tags:

Stairs of Sand

women's fiction, mothers and daughters, beach, dance, drugs, Newfoundland retriever, starting over.

I am tagging back from p. 700.

Thanks!  e


----------



## Amyshojai

Got it tagged, congrats on the new book.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.

Here's a link to my author's page where you can easily access my books for tagging:

http://www.amazon.com/Ricky-Sides/e/B002P9SO48/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

Thank you all for the tags.


----------



## LeiaShaw

I'm caught up. Would anyone mind viewing and/or "liking" my new book trailer?

http://youtu.be/NEvdUmSMhuY

Leia Shaw
http://www.leiashaw.com


----------



## Amyshojai

LeiaShaw said:


> I'm caught up. Would anyone mind viewing and/or "liking" my new book trailer?
> 
> http://youtu.be/NEvdUmSMhuY
> 
> Leia Shaw
> http://www.leiashaw.com


Love the cello music!


----------



## elenaaitken

I'm all caught up again. 
I would appreciate some tags and 'likes' for my book Nothing Stays In Vegas!

Thanks all. 
Elena


----------



## gregoryblackman

Got you, Elena.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm still not at home and I'm having Internet connection problems here. I'll try to keep up, but if I can't, I'll come back to this page when I get home and tag away until I'm caught up.


----------



## JJayKamp

All caught up.  Great trailer, Leia!


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with the new stuff:

Michael A. Boyadjian
Aimee Laine
SB Jones
Bianca Sommerland
Dam Good Publishing
Kimberly Spencer
Joseph Evans
Tallulah Grace
Dalyamoon
E Granfors
KarenK105

------------------

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

EGranfors: new one


Mine are in my signature.

LeiaShaw: liked your trailer, and subscribed to your channel. You didn't ask, but I watched it too. Very nice. Could you tell us if it helps?


----------



## LeiaShaw

Thanks everyone!

Andrew - yes, I'll let you know if it helps. Not counting on huge leaps or anything but it didn't cost much since I made it myself. I only paid for the istock photos.

Leia Shaw
http://www.leiashaw.com


----------



## seventhspell

hello 
Caught up,
new for me,

Kimberly Spencer
Jospeh_Evans
Steve Silkin
Jasmine Giacomo, Author
Jason Kristopher
dalyamoon
karenk105
liam.judge
EGranfors

thanks to anyone who tags my books


----------



## tallulahgrace

All caught up. After viewing and liking Leia Shaw's video, I'm wondering if we should start a post for this purpose, as I would love to request the same. Surely we're not the only two authors here with videos that need a little attention. Just a thought.

Cheers
Tallulah


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just a reminder that my Internet connection here doesn't follow links too well. I'll be traveling Saturday and Sunday, but I promise, I will catch up with everyone on Monday. Have a great weekend.


----------



## kahuna

Michael A. Boyadjian

Tagged your book!

If you have a moment, please tag for me: romance, spirituality, and health.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Amyshojai

Wow, still caught up.


----------



## Mike Dennis

Liked and tagged:

Eileen Granfors (all--Kindle and paperback)

Thanks everyone for liking and tagging my books. Here are the links to them:

SETUP ON FRONT STREET Kindle
BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL / Three Stories From The Dark Side Kindle
THE TAKE Kindle
SETUP ON FRONT STREET Paperback
BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL: Three Stories From The Dark Side Paperback
THE TAKE Paperback
 CADILLAC'S COMIN' Kindle


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I'm caught up to this point.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Joining in again...
tagged the last 5 pages, thanks for the return tags. 
Grace x


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your book tagged Brad, welcome to the thread!


----------



## karenk105

Wow... not many newbies today! But I tagged E Granfors & bmagnarella

@tallulah - I like your "like my trailer" idea! Did you start a thread yet? If not, I might start one!

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Ricky Sides

bmagnarella said:


> Hello!
> 
> Brand new to this thread.
> 
> Just finished tagging the last five pages. Lots of work, but gave me lots of good ideas, tag-wise.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your tags!
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad


Tagged.  Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Joseph_Evans

All tagged up. Thanks to everyone for mine!


----------



## Paul Hardy

I should really do this more than once a week...

New victims of the demented tagging craze:

Tallulah Grace (new book! yay!), Franz McLaren, Margeurite Darlington, J L McPherson, T K Murphy, J Jay Kamp, Richard Garfinkle, Joe Couch, Terry Odell, Ari Friedman, Liliana Hart, Kelly McClymer, Aimee Lane, S B Jones, Kerry Wilkinson, Bianca Sommerland, Michael A Boyadjian, Katy Walters, Melanie Ray, Kimberley Spencer, Joseph Evans, Steve Silkin, Dalya Moon, Brad Magnarella

Dalya - I have no idea what the title of your book means or what it's about but I love the title anyway!


----------



## kahuna

bmagnarella

Tagged your book!

If you have a moment, please tag for me: romance, spirituality, and health.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Iain Manson

Not so hard to catch up this time.

Some misleading tags I want rid of (I'll be satisfied once they've reached minus):

The Lion and the Eagle (paperback):
Please vote down
_1980s, fundamentalism, hit men, iran-iraq war, islam, vict, war_

Jezira:
Please vote down
_cult, desert, fiction, literature, suspense_

To vote down, click on "Agree with these tags?"; hover over down arrow next to undesired tag; click "No".

(Anyone willing/able will find UK links in my sig line. All for the "tt" treatment.)


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

bmagnarella

Mine are in my signature.


----------



## kerrywk

Can I please ask you to tag my UK book here: Locked In

I've been clicking the links on the most recent five pages.

Thanks


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Kerry, I've tagged the US version but can't do anything for the UK. You must purchase something from the amazon UK store in order to tag there.


----------



## seventhspell

hi,
caught up again,
new for me were
Grace Elliot
bmagnarella


----------



## Kitchen Witch

Whoa! I go mountainhiking for a week and already there's groundbreaking changes!

Anyway, I'm trying to catch up the last five pages. In the meantime, I'll be grateful for tagging The Pale Mansion with its existing tags.
Cheers everybody!


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hello everyone, 

I am back and have caught up. I would like to ask to tag my books, especially the new release "A smile of Fortune" (in the signature). 
I would like to ask for tags:

fantasy, fantasy series, fantasy adventure, funny fantasy, mystery, action fantasy, 99 cents, 99 cents kindle

Thanks!

Adam


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Adam, got your new one tagged. All caught up.


----------



## tallulahgrace

Tagged up!

@ Karen, No, I didn't start a thread yet, so feel free. I'll definitely join in. Currently going crazy trying to make the trailer for Spellbound. It's amazing how few realistic pics are available for witches and sorcerers and spells and things that go bump. Go figure!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Adam,

I tagged your new release. Congratulations, and best of luck with it.


----------



## Ann Chambers

Hey taggers! I have a new title and would sooo appreciate tags from everyone. I'm going back 5 pages to get my tagging all caught up for you guys. 
My book is 25 Quick & Easy HCG Recipes - it's in my signature. I already put tags on it - please just add them to the tag box. Thanks everyone!


----------



## jwholmes2011

Tagged...tag me back!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got HCG Recipes tagged, and two of jwholmes books tagged (2 don't have any to agree with). Caught up.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Amyshojai said:


> Got HCG Recipes tagged, and two of jwholmes books tagged (2 don't have any to agree with). Caught up.


Same here. Congratulations on the new release. Welcome to the thread JW.


----------



## gregoryblackman

Got all the other newbs like myself.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

Whew! Just got everyone tagged from Amy Shojai on pg 702 to JW Holmes on this page (707). Hey, JW- Nordic and Riff don't have tags. I got the other two though.

Please tag mine: http://amzn.to/EnemyWeKnow

Thanks!
Donna White Glaser


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks for the tags, Donna, got yours--congrats and welcome to the thread!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread, Donna. I tagged both versions of your book.


----------



## ShaunaG

Caught up!


----------



## kahuna

jwholmes211

Tagged what I could. However, you need to enter tags for some of your books.

Tagged your book!

If you have a moment, please tag for me: romance, spirituality, and health.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Mike Dennis

Liked and tagged:

Brad Magnarella
JW Holmes (some of the books didn't have tags)
Donna White Glaser (Kindle and paperback)

Thanks everyone for liking and tagging my books. Here are the links to them:

SETUP ON FRONT STREET Kindle
BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL / Three Stories From The Dark Side Kindle
THE TAKE Kindle
SETUP ON FRONT STREET Paperback
BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL: Three Stories From The Dark Side Paperback
THE TAKE Paperback
 CADILLAC'S COMIN' Kindle


----------



## elenaaitken

All caught up on the tags!
Thanks everyone for the tag backs. Always appreciated!


----------



## Holly A Hook

I'm back and ready to start tagging again!

For the first two books in my signature, I'd like them tagged Paranormal Romance and Fantasy Series as I can't believe I forgot those two when I first published!  I put a bunch of generic, stupid tags when I first released them, and I think now that's been what's holding back sales.  I'll definitely be happy to tag anyone in return, no matter the genre.  Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Holly, got three of your books tagged. Welcome!


----------



## Holly A Hook

Thanks!  I'd tag yours, but I checked and I've already done so.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Holly,

I had to drop a couple of tags to add your preferred tags, but I did so. I tagged the rest. I did not tag the "weirdos childrens book" tag because I was afraid it was a malicious tag.

Here's a link to a page to access my books for tagging since they won't fit in the siggy:

http://www.amazon.com/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Ricky%20Sides


----------



## karenk105

Okay, I got everyone tagged and I'm all caught up! (jw, you need to add more tags!)

@tallulah - I started a "like my trailer" thread. It's here somewhere, but it might've gotten buried! Only one guy participated so far. I can understand your trailer frustrations! I absolutely can't find any realistic wizards for my upcoming fantasy book! 

@Ricky - I just wanted to say... you're so very friendly! You're like the unsung leader of the tag board!


----------



## Doug Lance

I have a favor to ask of you. It isn't as easy as just clicking tag on my page, so skip this post if that's what you're here to do.

Could you add your own new tags to my page? Just write in what you feel like my magazine is about. Let me know if you do, as I am testing to see how the new tags correlate to search results and I want to tag you back. Thanks guys!


----------



## Holly A Hook

Thanks, Ricky.  I've tagged your books that I haven't done before.  That's fine that you had to drop a couple.  Also, I'm working on everyone else's, too.

Not sure where the strange tag came from.  I didn't even realize it was there.  

(NOTE: please tag Tempest and Inferno Paranormal Romance and Fantasy Series.  Thanks!)


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thanks Karen. What a nice thing to say. But I follow Gertie and Amy's lead.   They are teaching me to be civilized with their good examples.  

Thanks for the tags, Holly.


----------



## Amyshojai

Ricky Sides said:


> Thanks Karen. What a nice thing to say. But I follow Gertie and Amy's lead.  They are teaching me to be civilized with their good examples.
> 
> Thanks for the tags, Holly.


Me? really? *blush* or one of the other Amys. We travel in packs, you know. *s* Ricky and Gertie are some of the good guys of the Tag Team, that's true enough.


----------



## Ricky Sides

You're the right Amy in this case.


----------



## DDScott

Happy Weekend, Y'All!!!

I'm all caught-up again...and here's who was new to me or who had new releases to give some tag luuuvvvin' to:

Marguerite Darlington
J.L. McPherson
Karen Kiefer
J. Jay Kamp
Richard Garfinkle
Erica Sloane
Tonya Kappes
Terry ODell
Franz McLaren
Ari Freidman
Liliana Hart
Kelly McClymer
Aimee Laine
SB Jones
Kerry Wilkinson
Bianca Sommerland
Michael Boyadjian
Kimberly Spencer
Joseph Evans
Steve Silkin
Tallulah Grace
Jasmine Giacomo
Dalya Moon
Eileen Granfors
Brad Magnarella
Ann Chambers
Jeff Holmes
Donna White Glaser
Holly Hook


All my books are in my siggy line and would sooo luuuvvv and appreciate your tags!!!

Welcome to all our new thread members and cheers to a superfab rest of the weekend!!!


----------



## Holly A Hook

Tagged yours, DDscott.  Thanks for getting mine!

(NOTE to all new taggers: please tag Tempest and Inferno Paranormal Romance and Fantasy Series.  Thanks!)


----------



## Ann Chambers

Thanks to everyone who is tagging my new HCG book! If you haven't tagged it, please also tag my Carver's Tomatoes book. There are sooo many tomato books out there that it's hard to find!

I've been tagging away today, and think I've covered the last 5 pages - anyone I hadn't tagged before, and a few people that I missed a book or two earlier. 

Got Holly Hook's paranormal romance and fantasy series tags plus some others on her books. 

JW Holmes - the books on the left and right of your sig line don't have any tags and the other 2 books only have 3. You need more tags!

KarenK105, Les Turner, Alex Maclean, liam.judge, Michael Boyadjian, Iain Manson, ShaunaG, EGranfors, M.G. Scarsbrook, seventhspell,
Magnarella, kerrywk, Kitchen Witch, Adam Kisiel, Mysterygirl, Doug Lance, DD Scott.

Thanks to everyone who has tagged my books!


----------



## LilianaHart

I got everyone tagged on this page, so I'm caught up now


----------



## gregoryblackman

All caught up as well.


----------



## Ann Chambers

Got you Liliana. Like your covers!


----------



## Alan Parkinson

US link is on sig below thanks or here http://www.amazon.com/Get-Out-Away-Serviceman-ebook/dp/B0050I6A2E
or pic is to the UK

Been a week so a few to catch up on
Escape (The Prisoner and the Sun #1) [Kindle Edition]
Senseless Sensibilities (A Regency Romance)
City of the Falling Sky 
Locked in
Vanilla rains
The enemy we know
Tempest
Whiskey rebellion

If you want to TT use these otherwse tag at will!
national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, african history, kindle military books, peacekeeping, military kindle books, cameroon, biography, military biography, kings own royal border, military history kindle books


----------



## Alex MacLean

All caught up again.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Ann Chambers: new one
jwholmes2011: will look again when there are more tags
Mysterygirl
Mike Dennis: Caddilac
Holly Hook: All three

Mine are in my signature.


----------



## Ricky Sides

I had missed ALL ABOUT EVE, but I just tagged it.

I spot check books periodically to make sure I haven't missed any. Now I'm caught up to this point.


----------



## Tonya

Caught with the newbies)
Holly A Hook
Ann Chambers
LilianaHart
kerrywk
Adam Kisiel
jwholmes2011
Mysterygirl
bmagnarella

appreciate the tag back)


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up. Will check back later, folks.


----------



## ccjames

I'm late to the party. So far I've got everyone new on this page and moving down for more.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged CHASE THE WIND.


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged Chase the Wind.


----------



## Michael A. Boyadjian

Working on catching up. I'm slow. :\


----------



## tallulahgrace

All caught up. 

@ Karen~ Thanks for starting the thread, I'm off to search for it now. Hopefully, I'll soon have Spellbound's trailer to add to the list.


----------



## Holly A Hook

Got everyone on this page.  Thanks for the tags, everyone!

(note to all new taggers - please tag Tempest and Inferno Paranormal Romance and Fantasy Series.  Thanks!)


----------



## MoonlitDreams

All caught up again... whew, I have to stop taking a few days off! lol

I have a new title that could use some tagging!

The Source: http://www.amazon.com/Source-VooDoo-Follies-ebook/dp/B005EMUI0G/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1311779240&sr=8-4 
VooDoo Follies, voodoo, magic, zombies, fantasy, paranormal, short story, young adult, christine m butler

I have caught up with the following tags:
MJDarlington
tkmurphy
karenk105 (apparently I missed one of your books before)
JJayKamp's new title
Pamela Davis
Terry Mixon
Erica Sloane (new title)
Patricia McLinn
Les Turner
JCool
AuthorTerry (all but Coping Mechanisms which wouldn't allow tagging for some reason?)
Franz
LilianaHart
Adam Kisiel (A Smile of Fortune)
Bojan Miladinovic
kellymcclymer
Library4Science
Aimee Laine
SBJones
kerrywk
BiancaSommerland
Michael A. Boyadjian
Dam_Good_Publishing
Joseph_Evans
Steve Silken
Jasmine Giacomo, Author
Jason Kristopher
dalyamoon
liamjudge
EGranfors
bmagnarella
Kitchen Witch
Ann Chambers
jwholmes2011 (added tags based on book blurb for Nordic & A Riff of His Own)
Mysterygirl
Holly A Hook

My other books:
Birthrights http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004VNQZYM
and
Birthrights Bonus Edition http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057SMI6E

For those of you who can do the Amazon-UK:

The Source: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005EMUI0G

Birthrights: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004VNQZYM

Bonus Edition: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0057SMI6E


----------



## Grace Elliot

Tag - tastic. 
Caught up again!

Thanks for the tags. 
G x


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Mike Dennis

Liked and tagged:

Holly Hook (all--Kindle and paperback--no tags on Sinister Shadow)
CC James (all--Kindle and paperback)

Thanks everyone for liking and tagging my books. Here are the links to them:

SETUP ON FRONT STREET Kindle
BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL / Three Stories From The Dark Side Kindle
THE TAKE Kindle
SETUP ON FRONT STREET Paperback
BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL: Three Stories From The Dark Side Paperback
THE TAKE Paperback
 CADILLAC'S COMIN' Kindle


----------



## Iain Manson

All tagged to date.

Some misleading tags I want rid of (I'll be satisfied once they've reached minus):

The Lion and the Eagle (paperback):
Please *vote down*
_1980s, fundamentalism, hit men, iran-iraq war, islam, vict, war_

Jezira:
Please *vote down*
_cult, desert, fiction, literature, suspense_

To vote down, click on "Agree with these tags?"; hover over down arrow next to undesired tag; click "No".
(I've put "vote down" in bold, since some of these tags have actually got one _more_ vote since my last visit.)

(Anyone willing/able will find UK links in my sig line. All for the "tt" treatment.)

*Ricky*: Do you know that one of your tags for The Peacekeepers, Book 3 is "suspence"?

*Doug*: I've tagged you with "new fiction", "short stories" and "cutting edge fiction".

*Christine*: Can't find any tags for The Source (UK edition).


----------



## karenk105

My only new ones are:

LilianaHart
ccjames - Chase the Wind


Is it a slow day for anyone else?


----------



## Holly A Hook

Yes...no sales today, again.

Caught up on the new tags.  

(Note to new taggers- please tag Tempest and Inferno Paranormal Romance and Fantasy Series.  Thanks!)


----------



## Ricky Sides

It'll get better.   You'll probably do well at your price point during the Christmas rush to fill new Kindles. I'm thinking of releasing my next book at that price point for that very reason.


----------



## gregoryblackman

Got you, Holly. And everyone else.

Thanks,

Gregory


----------



## ccjames

Believe I got everyone. Thank you all back.


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

Please tag my husband, Richard Garfinkle's new book, "Two By Two Souls Fly: A Pastoral Fantasy."

Use your best judgement on tags, or some suggestions:

fantasy, family saga, magic, gods, horse fiction, mythology, love, destiny, afterlife, folklore, ghosts, horses, magical creatures, dancer, richard garfinkle

Thanks to everyone for the tags.

Tagged:

Clover Autrey
Michael A. Boyadjian
Christine M. Butler
Ann Chambers
Joseph Evans
Jasmine Giacomo
Donna White Glaser
Tallulah Grace
Eileen Clemens Granfors
Liliana Hart
J.W. Holmes
Holly Hook
Thierry Kauffmann
Karen Kiefer (Senseless Sensibilities)
Adam Kisiel (short story)
Jason Kristopher
Doug Lance
Brad Magnarella
Dalya Moon
Steve Silkin
Kerry Wilkinson

*****

Some other of my husband's books:

Wayland's Principia

interstellar travel, alien intelligence, hard sf, first contact, sci-fi -- alien psychology, sci-fi -- first contact, alien worlds, aliens, intelligent sf, alien contact, spaceship

*****
Exaltations

metafiction, parallel worlds, mythology, quest, theurgy, spirituality, alternate reality, parable, fantasy

*****
Three Steps to the Universe: From the Sun to Black Holes to the Mystery of Dark Matter

astrophysics, cosmology, dark matter, physics, quantum physics, science, black holes, history of science, galaxies, universe, sun, popular science, nonfiction

*****

Thank you.


----------



## elenaaitken

I'm all caught up everyone. 
I do think the tags are making a difference for me. I've been rising in the ratings lately!
Thanks everyone.


----------



## kyoder374

Hi all! I'm brand new and love the thread. I've been flipping through many pages, tagging those that I can. Would love help with two of my education titles:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ESFDW8

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005E59IWW

I'm an educator and love bringing fun and creativity to my teaching, so I'm pretty excited about this series. I actually have 9 books done and being rolled out by the publisher before school hits. Exciting times for me!

Thanks for the tags! I'll be sure to return the love!

<3
Kathy


----------



## Amyshojai

Welcome to the thread Kathy and congrats on your books. I've tagged both.


----------



## seventhspell

caught up again,
new for me this time were,

Adam Kisiel,  new one
Ann Chambers both books
jwholmes2011 4 books
Mysterygirl
Holly A Hook tagged as requested
Doug Lance tagged as requested
Ccjames
MoonlitDreams
kyoder374


----------



## Ann Chambers

Got up early today - staring at the BBOS is no fun - so I've been tagging! All caught up.

Tagged: ccjames, sibelhodge, MoonlitDreams, AlessandraKelley (Richard Garfinkle), kyoder374 (welcome to the tag exchange, and best of luck!)

I think the tagging is helping my books, but they sure could use more help so all tags are sooo appreciated! (Covers in signature are links.)


----------



## tallulahgrace

All tagged up. Great Monday, everyone~


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

ccjames: Chase the Wind 
MoonlitDreams: The Source 
kyoder374

Mine are in my signature


----------



## Tess St John

All caught up this morning...would appreciate tags back from the newbies!


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley

Wow - so many books to tag!! I've realised I need help with tagging, so have made a start on tagging the books on this thread... haven't got time to do it all in one go, so will have to do it in stages - hopefully by the end of this week!  

My book link is on my signature line, and I would really appreciate the following tags:

'Fantasy Romance' 'Urban Fantasy' 'Paranormal Fantasy' 'Young Adult' 'Urban Fantasy Romance'

If you have time while you're there, could you untag:

'Dark Fantasy' 'Hate Crime' 'Thought Crime'.  Thanks.  It was also tagged 'bestiality' - but I got Amazon to remove that one. Cheeky Man!!

Thanks to anyone who takes the time to do it, I really appreciate your help.

Off to tag some more books...


----------



## kahuna

kyoder374

Tagged what I could. However, you need to enter tags for some of your books.

Tagged your book!

If you have a moment, please tag for me: romance, spirituality, and health.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## kahuna

Mandymoo

Tagged your book!

If you have a moment, please tag for me: romance, spirituality, and health.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## sakmyster

Whew, a lot of catching up in the past weeks...

Here's my new one - just came out. Anthology of authors contributing their versions of 'The Most Dangerous Game'.


----------



## Riven Owler

Hello everyone,

I'm a new author.  I would appreciate if you could tag me with the following:

New fiction, new literature, Grimm, Brothers Grimm, fairy tale, Fairy tale retelling, Bearskin, Salem MA, Irish folklore, Irish legend, Christian, the Devil

Thanks!!

I have to create a tagging account and then I promise I will go back through this post until I've tagged you all!

Riven


----------



## sakmyster

welcome, Riven!  I put in those tags, hopefully got you started!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with:

Adam Kisiel
Bmagnarella
Jwholmes2011
Ann Chambers
Mystery Girl
Holly A Hook
CCJames
Moonlitdreams
kyoder374
Mandymoo
sakmyster
riven owler

------------------------------------

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Riven Owler

Wow, that was fast thanks!!!!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got all the new ones, congrats on your books! We suggest you go back 5-6 pages to tag and that will get you all the "regulars." Then you can just catch any new ones that come along.

It's fastest to click on the siggy book/link, then hit 'TT' to bring up the tag box, and highlight/drag/drop existing tags into the box and save.


----------



## karenk105

Today I got: 

Alessandra's husband's book
kyoder
mandymoo
sakmyster
Riven Owler (<--that HAS to be a pen name, right? Awesome name!)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm back from vacation. I went back to page 705 and tagged forward from there to here. Hopefully, I got everyone.

*For those of you requesting UK tags, please go here.*

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg571978.html#msg571978

We keep separate threads for US and UK tags because you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK to have tagging privileges there. Most of the taggers here don't have UK privileges.

Welcome to the newcomers and congratulations on the new releases.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

This one is new for me.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author

And here's the new paperback.

A Walk In the Woods

romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, single author collection, short story collection, indie author, margaret lake

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## LeiaShaw

All caught up. Thanks everyone.

Leia Shaw


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Tagged everyone that I haven't tagged yet.  Was wondering if I could get you guys to tag and like my new book.

Thanks,

Adrianna


----------



## Amyshojai

I tagged your book, Adrianna.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

All caught up with Holly Hook (no link on Thin Hope), Doug Lance, Lillianna Hart, Alan Parkinson, Harper Alibeck, CC James, Sibel Hodge, Alessandra Kelley, Kyoder, Riven Owler, Leia Shaw, Adrainna Whit.
I'm sorry for butchering the spelling of some of your names. I was rushing thru! 
Please tag mine when you have a chance: http://amzn.to/EnemyWeKnow 
Thanks!
Donna


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Adrianna.


----------



## Mike Dennis

Liked and tagged:

Kathy Yoder (both)
Amanda Leigh Crowley
Kahuna (new tags added)
David Sakmyster (all--Kindle--paperback where applicable)
Riven Owler
Adrianna White

Thanks, everyone, for liking and tagging my books. Here are the links to them:

SETUP ON FRONT STREET Kindle
BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL / Three Stories From The Dark Side Kindle
THE TAKE Kindle
SETUP ON FRONT STREET Paperback
BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL: Three Stories From The Dark Side Paperback
THE TAKE Paperback
 CADILLAC'S COMIN' Kindle


----------



## Ricky Sides

All caught up for the moment.

I see we have several new thread members. Welcome to the thread.  I tagged all versions of your books.

Here's a link to a page where you can easily access my books from one page for tagging purposes:

http://www.amazon.com/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Ricky%20Sides

I've got a lot of books, so tag what you're willing to at one go. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Grace Elliot

All tagged up. 

Thanks for the return tags.
G x


----------



## ShaunaG

Caught up again! Happy first of the month!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Still caught up. It feels good after falling six pages behind.


----------



## firebird12

I've been gone awhile. Went back and caught up eight pages worth. Thanks for all the links and a hearty welcome to the newcomers, there sure are a lot of them. 
Here's my links for any newbies and if any of the regulars haven't tagged my paperback yet I would sure appreciate the effort.

Paperback version - Tianna Logan and the Salem Academy for Witchcraft
Kindle version - Tianna Logan and the Salem Academy for Witchcraft 
Down Home Southern Cooking


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Firebird12, got you tagged! I'm all caught up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I had already tagged you, Firebird. Welcome back.


----------



## leearco

I am a new author and would be grateful for some tags.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005F9YE4O
thanks

edit - Whoops, in my haste I forgot the tags

Self-Help
self confidence
motivation 
confidence 
challenge 
personal development 
healthy 
confidence and self esteem 
confidence building 
esteem 
confidence coaching 
increase confidence 
build confidence 
confident life 
confidence book


----------



## Guest

Wow, I have been gone too long! Welcome all newcomers & please see my tags below. 

And thanks again.

Tagged (some new, some new titles/tags):

Tonya Kappes
Tessa Stokes
Aimee Laine
SB Jones
Tallulah Grace
J. Jay Kamp
Karen Kiefer
Ricky Sides
Kerry Wilkinson
Bianca Sommerland
Adam Kisiel
Michael A. Boyadjian
Katy Walters
Joseph Evans
Gregory Blackman
Lynn Mixon
Steve Silkin
J. A. Paul
Jasmine Giacomo
Elena Aitken
Dalya Moon
Gregory Bresiger
Eileen Clemens Granfors
Brad Magnarella
Ann Chambers
J.W. Holmes
Donna White Glaser
Holly Hook
D. D. Scott
Liliana Hart
Clover autrey
Sibel Hodge
Christine M. Butler
Richard Garfinkle, Alessandra Kelley
Amanda Leigh Cowley
Alan Baxter
David Sakmyster (Crescent Lake, incidentally, is the name of a small lake in 

Nebraska where the bird watching is excellent)
David Sakmyster
Riven Owler
Adrianna White
Timothy Craig Everhart

Note to Lee William Tisler: Can you please list some tags you would like us to use? 

We'll gladly add them.



My preferred tags:

fantasy, fiction, modern fantasy, indie author, kindle, magic, ebook, fiction novel, wizards, nebraska, lincoln nebraska, blue collar fiction, female hero, heroine, midwest, workplace, manufacturing


Additional tags for the short story (only) "The Machine": short story, short fiction, fiction short story


----------



## Allie Beck

Hi, leearco. You don't have any tag in your book's page. It's helpful if you enter the tags you want your book associated with first, and then we can tag them after you.

I have been gone for a bit but I'm back now and working my way from p. 710 through slowly. I'd LOVE tagging for both my books, but especially my second (click on the book cover in my signature to see the Amazon page). I have very few tags on it.

Thanks so much!


----------



## elenaaitken

Hey everyone! 
I'm all tagged up again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up again.


----------



## Ricky Sides

leearco said:


> I am a new author and would be grateful for some tags.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005F9YE4O
> thanks
> 
> edit - Whoops, in my haste I forgot the tags
> 
> Self-Help, self confidence, motivation, confidence, challenge, personal development, healthy, confidence and self esteem,
> 
> confidence building, esteem, confidence coaching, increase confidence, build confidence, confident life, confidence book,


Welcome to the thread.  I tagged your book. I rearranged the formatting on your desired tags so that the thread members can copy them to your product page. That's too tedious having to do it one word at a time from a vertical format.

Something appears to be wrong with the word "healthy". If you try typing it in manually, you'll find that there is no option in the pop up selection for that single word. Although my tag list lists "healthy" the word *health* appeared instead. Therefore, I deleted the word "healthy" and the word Health disappeared. I can't get healthy to display at all in the tag section. Maybe someone else can.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Alex MacLean

Caught up again with the new books.


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley

Hi fellow taggers!

Just wanted to say a big thank you.  As I'm on page 709 of this thread - I did wonder if people would get round to tagging me, so I'm really happy to see those tag numbers rising - thank you!!

Anyone tagging from this point in - could you untag 'ghosts' for me - thanks.  Someone has mistakenly tagged it in the past, and now it has several tags, lol.

Right, off to tag some more books...


----------



## Andrew Ashling

new for me:

mandymoo 
sakmyster: new one
Riven Owler 
AdriannaWhite 
firebird12: Tianna Logan
leearco

Mine are in my signature.

I noticed my latest is lagging behind. Please check if you've already tagged it. Thanks.
Bonds of Blood


----------



## Harmonious

PHEW, I've arrived, staggering but still going, from 5 pages back. Haven't been here for far too long but enjoyed seeing some old faces and finding some interesting new ones.

I have been making a new ebook and I'd be very grateful for likes & tags on:

Done & Dusted - The Organic Home on a Budget

and for my novel Ten Good Reasons To Lie About Your Age in signature below if you can be bothered.

Very many thanks.

Tonya, really love your covers, who does them?

Carver's tomatoes - YUM.

Stephanie


----------



## Joseph_Evans

Just tagged the ones I missed over the last few days. All up to speed. Thanks for the return tags!


----------



## kahuna

Riven Owler
Adrianna White
leearco

Tagged your book!

If you have a moment, please tag for me: romance, spirituality, and health.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mandymoo said:


> Hi fellow taggers!
> 
> Just wanted to say a big thank you. As I'm on page 709 of this thread - I did wonder if people would get round to tagging me, so I'm really happy to see those tag numbers rising - thank you!!
> 
> Anyone tagging from this point in - could you untag 'ghosts' for me - thanks. Someone has mistakenly tagged it in the past, and now it has several tags, lol.
> 
> Right, off to tag some more books...


I untagged ghosts but it wouldn't let me downvote. I'll try again later.



Harmonious said:


> PHEW, I've arrived, staggering but still going, from 5 pages back. Haven't been here for far too long but enjoyed seeing some old faces and finding some interesting new ones.
> 
> I have been making a new ebook and I'd be very grateful for likes & tags on:
> 
> The Housework Hater's Healthy, Quick Cleaning Guide
> 
> and for my novel Ten Good Reasons To Lie About Your Age in signature below if you can be bothered.
> 
> Very many thanks.
> 
> Margaret, when I clicked on your cover I got a funny ad for GICKR GIF
> 
> Tonya, really love your covers, who does them?
> 
> Carver's tomatoes - YUM.
> 
> Stephanie


Tagged your new one.

Click on Amazon US in my siggy to get to my books. The image in my siggy is just revolving covers. I have too many to fit in the siggy line.


----------



## William Meikle

Making a comeback after a couple of months away getting some serious writing done... some catching up to do I see.

Here's my list for the newcomers... any tags gratefully accepted

NOVELS

Generations: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004THZ5GO
Watchers: The Coming of the King : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO5UNC 
Watchers: The Battle For the Throne : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004I1L5BK 
Watchers Culloden! : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004LDLSEY
The Concordances of the Red Serpent : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004INHX96 
Eldren: The Book of the Dark : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HILPPU/
Berserker : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004CRSQSU
The Midnight Eye Files: The Amulet : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0044KMNYI
The Midnight Eye Files: The Sirens : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00472O6PW
The Midnight Eye Files: The Skin Game: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004R9Q7MU
The Invasion : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HS4V8O
The Valley : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HS4UHQ 
Island Life : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003CYKQY6 
Crustaceans : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003LBSJGM
The Road Hole Bunker Mystery : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003CC15OI

SHORT STORY COLLECTIONS

Whispers From the Darkside : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004EYSZCS 
Variations on a Theme : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G8R064 
Carnacki: Heaven and Hell : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0045UA7E0 
Darkness Follows : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0046ZRKP8 
The Chronicles of Augustus Seton : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HS5PLG

NOVELLAS

The Sleeping God : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004DERGOW 
The Auld Mither : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G8R05U
The Copycat Murders : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HFS6EQ 
Mostly Human (with Lockley, Nicholson and Savile) : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G5Z3DE

INDIVIDUAL SHORT STORIES

Abominable : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0049P226W 
The Haunting of Esther Cox : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZHVE7S
Brotherhood of the Thorns : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZHVE1E
Cold as Death : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0049U49BI
Ghost Writer : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZHVE5A


----------



## Riven Owler

I tagged you Kahuna.  It was the first time I tried tagging and I also hit sexuality by mistake   because it was close to the other tag!  Thanks for the message because it got me going this morning.  I'm going to go on a tagging spree.


----------



## kahuna

Thanks Riven. It's OK to tag 'sexuality' too -- which is not, after all, a bad thing.
However, I like it better w/out the '-ality.'


Kahuna


----------



## Ann Chambers

All caught up again. Thanks for tags everyone! Both my titles are new this summer and the tags are really helping with search results! Let's hope that turns into sales! (HCG is already selling about 2/day, but poor Carver's Tomatoes struggles to sell 1/week. Sigh.) Anyway, I appreciate all tags!

This morning I tagged:

mandymoo (-ghosts)
sakmyster
Riven Owler
AdriannaWhite
firebird12
leearco
Allie Beck 
Harmonious
williammeikle (tagged 2 per category - that's a lot of titles! If you have new ones that really need tags, please say and I'm sure everyone will go tag them.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Still caught up. Click Amazon US in my siggy to link to my books.

Thanks


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new books, congrats and welcome to the thread (welcome back some of y'all!). All caught up.


----------



## Riven Owler

I tagged SB Jones, Aimee Lane, Mike Dennis, Ricky Sides, Les Turner, Kerrywk, Alex MacLean, Mandymoo, Andrew Ashling, Stephanie Zia, Joseph Evans, Margaret Lake, and Ann Chambers.

I'll keep tagging!!

Thanks for the likes and the tags


----------



## tallulahgrace

Caught up for Tuesday~


----------



## JA_Paul

All caught up. New names tagged today:
Holly Hook
CC James
Kathy Yoder
G. W. Carver
Ann Chambers
Tallulah Grace
Amanda Leigh Cowley
the book The Game
Riven Owler
Adrianna White
Donna White Glaser
Grace Elliot
Dawn Everhart
Tim C Everhart
Lee William Tisler
Allie Beck
Stephanie Zia
William Meikle
Thanks for the tag backs!


----------



## SBJones

Caught up on the last 3 pages.  If you could please tag my book back I would appreciate it.


----------



## markarayner

Hi folks, I'm back with a new book. My first novel, The Amadeus Net, is finally available on Kindle.

If you could add these tags for The Amadeus Net, I'd appreciate it:

literary fiction, humorous science fiction, satire, mozart, wolfgang amadeus mozart, artificial intelligence, post-apocalyptic fiction, dystopian fiction, utopia, consciousness, globalism, singularity, speculative fiction, humorous fiction



And there's still Marvellous Hairy if you're looking for extra work 

(I've been away for a bit, but if someone hasn't mentioned it recently, you can go straight to the tags by typing TT on the Amazon page. If you cut and paste the tags above, that makes it much faster.)

And I caught up a bit too: 
SBJones
JA_Paul
tallulahgrace
Riven Owler
Amyshojai
Ann Chambers
williammeikle
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake'
Kahuna (get that second book up so I can add more tags!)
Joseph_Evans
Harmonious
Andrew Ashling
mandymoo
Alex MacLean
Ricky Sides
elenaaitken


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Mark, got the new one tagged.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome back, Mark.


----------



## Iain Manson

All tagged to date.

Some misleading tags I want rid of (I'll be satisfied once they've reached minus):

The Lion and the Eagle (paperback):
Please *vote down*
_hit men_

Jezira:
Please *vote down*
_cult, desert, fiction, literature, suspense_

To vote down, click on "Agree with these tags?"; hover over down arrow next to undesired tag; click "No".
(I've put "vote down" in bold, since some of these tags have actually got one _more_ vote since my last visit.)

(Anyone willing/able will find UK links in my sig line. All for the "tt" treatment.)

*Amanda (mandymoo)*: Couldn't find any bad tags to vote down. If you persuaded Amazon to remove them, I'm envious. All my energy is going into getting people to vote down my bad tags.

It's best not to put desired tags in quotes, since these only have to be removed. Just separate with commas.

*William*: An awful lot of books. I've done some, but will have to do others later.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up.

thanks for the return tags.

Grace x


----------



## ShaunaG

Caught up!

Thanks for the tag backs!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## leearco

Thanks to all that tagged my book

I have tagged back the following
shoshana
Gertie Kindle
Ricky Sides
Alex MacLean
Mandymoo
Andrew Ashling
Allie Beck
Kahuna
Shauna G
Grace Elliott
Iain Manson
Amyshojai
elenanitken
Joseph_Evans
Markarayner
SB Jones
JA_Paul
tallulahgrace
Riven Owler

Please note - for those with more than 2 books, I only did the first two only


----------



## Amyshojai

Leearco, you're tagged. Thanks for tagging 2 of my books...although if you'd have 18 I would have tagged all of them (as I do for all who post in this thread). Good luck with your book.


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Added my second book.  Thanks everyone for the support, those who I haven't already gotten have now been tagged.


----------



## gregoryblackman

Aye, I guess that means I've caught up as well 

Thanks,

Gregory


----------



## Ricky Sides

AdriannaWhite said:


> Added my second book. Thanks everyone for the support, those who I haven't already gotten have now been tagged.


Thank you for the tags. I tagged your second book.


----------



## Tonya

Harmonious said:


> Tonya, really love your covers, who does them?
> 
> Stephanie


Hi, Harmonious! My covers are done by Laura Morrigan at http://www.lauramorrigan.com/Laura_Morrigan/Home.html
i'm very lucky! Thank you sooo much!!

I've tagged and caught up! Thanks a bunch for the tag back.
Cc james
Michael A. Boyadjian
MoonlitDreams
Richard Garfinkle
kyoder374
Andrew Ashling (newest)
mandymoo
sakmyster The Game
Riven Owler
firebird12
leearco
Allie Beck
Harmonious
markarayner
AdriannaWhite


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your second book Adrianna


----------



## leearco

Amyshojai said:


> Leearco, you're tagged. Thanks for tagging 2 of my books...although if you'd have 18 I would have tagged all of them (as I do for all who post in this thread). Good luck with your book.


Last 3 books tagged.


----------



## Amyshojai

leearco said:


> Last 3 books tagged.


*happy wags!*


----------



## DonnaFaz

Hi, all! I went back to page 707 and tagged forward. Many new-to-me books/authors. I would love some tagging in return. Thank you!

~Donna~


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Amyshojai said:


> Leearco, you're tagged. Thanks for tagging 2 of my books...although if you'd have 18 I would have tagged all of them (as I do for all who post in this thread). Good luck with your book.


Ditto.

Adrianna, tagged your second book.


----------



## leearco

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Ditto.
> 
> Adrianna, tagged your second book.


your other books are tagged.


----------



## Rick Chesler

Would appreciate tags for this new anthology:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Game-ebook/dp/B005F9YFHU/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Just check existing is fine, or ad your own if you like. It thanks you.


----------



## Ed_ODell

All,

Caught up!

Got the following since my last visit:

Andrew Ashling (last 3)
Kerrywk
seventhspell (all 5)
Kitchen Witch
Adam Kiesel
tallulahgraa
Ann Chambers
jwhdres2011
gregory blackman
Mysterygirl
ShaunaG
elenaaitken
Holly Hook -- voted for paranaormal romance ans Fantasy Series per your request on Tempest and Inferno tagged all on the other 2
Karenk105
Doug Lance
DD Scott
Alex Maclean
Harper Alibeck - Great name!
ccJames
mandymoo
Harmonious
Joseph_Evans
Riven_Owler
Grace Elliot
AdriannaWhite
leearco

As always, welcome to all new authors. Many thanks to everyone who have tagged mine to now. Please keep them coming! Good luck to all!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Harmonious: link doesn't work
markarayner: new one 
AdriannaWhite
Tonya: newest
Rick Chesler (seemed to have tagged it already)
Ed_ODell: checked

Mine are in my signature.

I noticed my latest is lagging behind. Please check if you've already tagged it. Thanks.
Bonds of Blood


----------



## Alan Parkinson

US link is on sig below thanks or here http://www.amazon.com/Get-Out-Away-Serviceman-ebook/dp/B0050I6A2E
or pic is to the UK

50 Criss Cross Puzzles on our Founding Fathers 
A Light in the Dark
Soul protector
The Game
The Soldier, The Merchant, And The Devil 
I Think It Moved 
The Enemy We Know
Tianna Logan and the Salem Academy for Witchcraft [Kindle Edition]
Dumpster
How To Publish An Ebook On A Budget - An Author's Guide to the Free Yet Professional Way to Get Your Writing Up For Sale on Amazon Kindle, Apple iBooks, Barnes & Noble NOOK, Smashwords and more [Kindle Edition]
Abominable
Requiem
Confident Life - A Practical Guide to Building Self Confidence

If you want to TT use these otherwse tag at will!
national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, african history, kindle military books, peacekeeping, military kindle books, cameroon, biography, military biography, kings own royal border, military history kindle books

http://www.getingetoutandgetaway.co.uk/ Get in Get Out and Get Away - National Service Memoirs


----------



## tallulahgrace

Thanks everyone~ All caught up for Wednesday.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Still caught up.


----------



## Ann Chambers

All caught up. Just tagged SBJones, markarayner, DonnaFaz (hadn't tagged Taking Love in Stride yet), Ed_ODell.

Thanks for tags everyone! My poor little books sure appreciate it! (Carver's still has BBos, but HCG is picking up steam - 7 whole copies this month. Woo!)


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hello,

All caught up. I would be very grateful if you would tag my books.

Thank you,

Adam


----------



## Cassandra Blizzard

Ok working on tagging everyone. I am mainly needing my book "Seven Years Of Surrender" tagged. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005E90GQU

Thanks all!


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Cassandra, welcome to the thread! I tagged all your books. And all caught up.


----------



## NickSpalding

Right then, all caught up once more on the US pages as well now.

Can everyone please tag my three books, if you've not already done so?

The Cornerstone: http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Cornerstone/dp/B00520I8V6

Life... With No Breaks: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003ICWJ4C

Life... On A High: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Life-On-A-High-ebook/dp/B004YQVQAY

Thanks very much!

Nick


----------



## kahuna

Cassandra Blizzard
Rich Chesler

Tagged your book!

If you have a moment, please tag for me: romance, spirituality, and health.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

A Walk In The Woods
Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author, Margaret lake
A Walk In The Woods paperback 
Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author, Margaret lake
Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## seventhspell

Hi there

All caught up
New for me were

mandymoo
sakmyster
Riven Owler
Firebird12
Allie Beck
Harmonious    couldn't tag the housework haters would  not come up in search, link does not work; tagged others Please note will tag if you check the link
williammeikle (tagged 2 per category - that's a lot of titles! If you have new ones that really need tags, please say and I'm sure everyone will go tag them. )( Ditto)
markarayner
Cassandra Blizzard


----------



## ShaunaG

Trying to pop in more often to stay caught up!


----------



## 40977

Back again and caught up six pages back!

Thanks in advance for the tags (listed to make tt-ing easier)

---

Haunting At Heidelburgh Mansion: http://www.amazon.com/Haunting-Heidelburgh-Mansion-Ticket-ebook/dp/B005F0WS5K/

middle grade, ghost story, middle grade short story, childrens books, juliet robinson, halloween, halloween stories, holiday, tween, childrens short story, short story, childrens literature, ages 8-12, tracy marchini, hot ticket trilogy

Effie At The Wedding: http://www.amazon.com/Effie-At-The-Wedding-ebook/dp/B004UN57W4

contemporary fiction, young adult, ya short story, humorous fiction, contemporary ya, funny ya, teen, ya short story, chick lit, short story, tracy marchini, effie green, ya, funny, wedding

Hot Ticket (ebook): http://www.amazon.com/Hot-Ticket-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B0051BO392

middle grade, mystery, middle school, mystery and detective, detective fiction, childrens literature, detective mystery, junior high, trilogy, middle grade mystery, tracy marchini, juliet robinson, funny, funny middle grade, funny mystery

Hot Ticket (print): http://www.amazon.com/Hot-Ticket-Trilogy/dp/0615506534/

middle grade, mystery, middle school, mystery and detective, detective fiction, childrens literature, detective mystery, junior high, trilogy, middle grade mystery, tracy marchini, juliet robinson, funny, funny middle grade, funny mystery

Pub Speak (ebook): http://www.amazon.com/Pub-Speak-Dictionary-Publishing-ebook/dp/B004UGM73I/

writing reference, writing guides, writers reference, writing, publishing, writing how to, gifts for writers, writers guides and markets, reference, how to get published, tracy marchini, dictionary, lexicon, editing, publishing contracts

Pub Speak (print): http://www.amazon.com/Pub-Speak-Writers-Dictionary-Publishing/dp/0615481094/

writing reference, writing guides, writers reference, writing, publishing, writing how to, gifts for writers, writers guides and markets, reference, how to get published, tracy marchini, dictionary, lexicon, editing, publishing contracts


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up! 

Strange! I stopped tagging for a while cos I noticed a lot of books that sell much better than mine, had hardly any tags = ie what's the point? But when I stopped tagging (and getting return tags) my sales DIED! 
I started tagging again and WHEY HEY - sales picked up (and it's the only thing I've done differently) Perhaps it's just a coincidence.
I'm wondering if the through-traffic of people hitting the book page raises the visibility of my book...not sure what other explanation there could be.

Thanks for your tags, 
Grace x


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caught up again.


----------



## markarayner

Caught up again (list below). Here's the tt list for The Amadeus Net (US). (And you'll find The Amadeus Net here on the UK site).

literary fiction, humorous science fiction, satire, mozart, wolfgang amadeus mozart, artificial intelligence, post-apocalyptic fiction, dystopian fiction, utopia, consciousness, globalism, singularity, speculative fiction, humorous fiction

Amy Shojai
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' (think I've got all yours now)
Iain Manson (fixed The Lion and the Eagle and Jezira)
ShaunaG (x2)
Lee William Tisler
Adrianna White
Gregory Blackman
Tonya Kappes
Donna Fasano
Rick Chesler
Edward O'Dell
Andrew Ashling
Alan Parkinson
tallulahgrace
Adam Kisiel
Cassandra Blizzard
Tessa Stokes
Tracy Marchini (x3)


----------



## Harmonious

Thanks Andrew and Seventhspell and apologies for the broken link, due to midnight hour title change - have modified.

Done & Dusted - The Organic Home on a Budget

Stephanie


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caught up again. Thanks for any tags back.


----------



## Mike Dennis

Liked and tagged:

Timothy Craig Everhart
Lee William Tisler

Note to William Meikle: I tagged all 29 of your books some time ago, including all paperbacks, where applicable. Could you please tag mine?

Thanks, everyone, for liking and tagging my books. Here are the links to them:

SETUP ON FRONT STREET Kindle
BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL / Three Stories From The Dark Side Kindle
THE TAKE Kindle
SETUP ON FRONT STREET Paperback
BLOODSTAINS ON THE WALL: Three Stories From The Dark Side Paperback
THE TAKE Paperback
 CADILLAC'S COMIN' Kindle


----------



## Ricky Sides

Grace Elliot said:


> All caught up!
> 
> ...
> I'm wondering if the through-traffic of people hitting the book page raises the visibility of my book...not sure what other explanation there could be.
> 
> Thanks for your tags,
> Grace x


I think so, but I can't prove it.

Welcome to the thread new authors. I tagged your books.


----------



## LeiaShaw

All caught up. Thanks.

Leia Shaw


----------



## karenk105

Okay, I'm caught up again!

I hope everyone's having a great day so far!


----------



## Michael A. Boyadjian

Mostly caught up.


----------



## Penang

Wow! Gone a week and I think there's been about 20 pages of posts! I went back a few pages and will try to catch up more tomorrow. My book link is in my signature.


 Angela


----------



## elenaaitken

I'm all caught up again. 

as always, I'd appreciate the tags and the 'likes' thanks all!

Elena


----------



## Alan Parkinson

US link is on sig below thanks or here http://www.amazon.com/Get-Out-Away-Serviceman-ebook/dp/B0050I6A2E
or pic is to the UK

Seven years of surrender

MArvellous hairy

If you want to TT use these otherwse tag at will!
national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, african history, kindle military books, peacekeeping, military kindle books, cameroon, biography, military biography, kings own royal border, military history kindle books


----------



## tallulahgrace

Happy Thursday Everyone~ Tagged up~


----------



## liam.judge

I tagged these authors on the past 6 pages:

Ann Chambers (latest book)
ccjames 
MoonlitDreams (latest book)
elenaaitken 
kyoder374 
mandymoo 
sakmyster (latest book)
Riven Owler  
AdriannaWhite 
Mysterygirl 
leearco 
Harmonious 
Joseph_Evans 
markarayner (latest book)
Adam Kisiel (latest book)
Cassandra Blizzard
Tmarchini  

NickSpalding: Your link's worked but the tag boxes didn't appear. I'll try them again the next time i'm online though.


----------



## Alex MacLean

All caught up.


----------



## aaronpolson

I've been away most of the summer and missed the tagging fun.

Off to play "catch up".

(Most of my books are linked below--thanks in advance for tagging)


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Cassandra Blizzard
Tmarchini: Haunting...
Harmonious: Done & Dusted


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up this morning...great to see so many newbies and so many new books.

Would appreciate any tags back...they're in my siggy!


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up.


----------



## 40977

Caught up!


----------



## Sara Pierce

Greetings and salutations!! As someone who will be having a short story coming out soon, how does this work? I know of tags and regularly tag books I read or check out from here on KB but never participated in this thread. Do you guys mainly do a certain type if story or all kinds (novels, shorts, mystery, erotica etc)?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ladyeclectic said:


> Greetings and salutations!! As someone who will be having a short story coming out soon, how does this work? I know of tags and regularly tag books I read or check out from here on KB but never participated in this thread. Do you guys mainly do a certain type if story or all kinds (novels, shorts, mystery, erotica etc)?


You write it, we'll tag it. This is an equal opportunity thread.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

Good luck and welcome to the thread.


----------



## ShaunaG

Keepin' caught up!


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up. 
Thanks for the return tags
G x


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there folks,

Looks as if I'm caught up until the next new release or new author.


----------



## JA_Paul

I'm all caught up again.

I appreciate the tags and the 'likes' thanks all!


----------



## Erica Sloane

All caught up (7 pages back).

I'd appreciate any help with the tags on my new release. Thanks. 

http://www.amazon.com/Erotic-Bundle-Novelettes-ebook/dp/B005FO5JRU/


----------



## gregoryblackman

Got ya Erica


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Erica.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your new one Erica.


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Hi everyone. If you get a chance, could you tag my newest book, The Wicked Day? Thanks. I'm off to my journey through the last six pages...


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new one tagged, Christopher, congrats.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your new one, Christopher. Good luck.


----------



## RaineThomas

Hello everyone. Just finished tagging everything from 708 up until this post. Think I broke the 't' key on my keyboard... 

I would greatly appreciate anyone willing to tag my trilogy below. 

Also, if anyone has suggestions on tags that should/shouldn't be on my books, I'd love to hear suggestions. 

Thank you for the tags!


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Raine, got your books tagged. Welcome!


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Thank you, all. Thank God for that double-T function.


----------



## kahuna

Raine Thomas

Tagged ya!

Here's me:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread Raine. I tagged your books. 

Congratulations on the new releases, Erica and Christopher.

Here's a link to a product page for my books since they won't all fit in the siggy:

http://www.amazon.com/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Ricky%20Sides

All tags appreciated.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Welcome to all the new folks! Caught up with:

Adrianna White
Leearco
Allie Beck
Markarayner
Cassandra Blizzard
Erica Sloane
Christopher Bunn
Raine Thomas

--------------

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## tallulahgrace

Welcome Raine~ love your covers
All tagged up, including Erica and Christopher's new ones~ Congrats!

Tallulah


----------



## Iain Manson

Upcaught again.
(*Aaron*: The _Borrowed Saints_ link doesn't work, and Amazon doesn't recognise such a book. Not yet published?)

Mine are:

The Lion and the Eagle
("tt" what's already there)

The Happiest Days
("tt" what's already there)

Jezira:
_fundamentalism, iran-iraq war, persian gulf, 1980s, islam, muslim, psychopath, serial killer, arabian gulf, hit men_

Randy Bastard
_game shows, satire, cult of celebrity, media mogul, reality tv, comedy, consumerism, media, publishing, dark humor_

(Anyone willing/able will find UK links in my sig line. Just "tt" what's already there.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

RaineThomas said:


> Hello everyone. Just finished tagging everything from 708 up until this post. Think I broke the 't' key on my keyboard...
> 
> I would greatly appreciate anyone willing to tag my trilogy below.
> 
> Also, if anyone has suggestions on tags that should/shouldn't be on my books, I'd love to hear suggestions.
> 
> Thank you for the tags!


We can't suggest specific tags unless we've read the book. You want genre, sub-genre and descriptive tags. It's also a good idea to put kindle and kindle book so things like paperbacks, hardcover and dvd's can be eliminated in a search.

I tagged you books.


----------



## HaemishM

I've been away awhile, a good solid 2 weeks. Just caught back up from somewhere in the 690's. I appreciate any tags back!


----------



## Tess St John

Great to see some new faces!!!  

I'm caught up!

Any tags back are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

new for me:

Erica Sloane: new one 
Christopher Bunn: new one
Raine Thomas: all three 

Mine are in my signature.


----------



## Tracy Sharp

I've gone and tagged your book, Donna  My two are listed below. Thanks so much!


----------



## Harmonious

Caught up. Thanks for all those who've tagged my books.

New to me:

William Miekle
JA Paul
SB Jones
MarkaRayner
DonnaFaz
Ed Odell
Cassandra Blizzard
Nick Spalding
Tmarchini
Mike Dennis
Leia Shaw
Michael A Boyadjian
Penang
Aaronpolson
Erica Sloane
Christopher Bunn
Raine Thomas
Haemish M
Tracy Sharp

Gertie, turns out had already tagged you before. Tonya, thanks for link of your cover designer, have bookmarked!

Any clicks on my titles greatly appreciated.

Stephanie


----------



## markarayner

Wow, this goes fast! Caught up again (list below). Here's the tt list for The Amadeus Net (US). (And you'll find The Amadeus Net here on the UK site).

literary fiction, humorous science fiction, satire, mozart, wolfgang amadeus mozart, artificial intelligence, post-apocalyptic fiction, dystopian fiction, utopia, consciousness, globalism, singularity, speculative fiction, humorous fiction

Tracy Sharp
J. A. Paul
Erica Sloane (x2)
Christopher Bunn (x2)
Raine Thomas (x2)
M. G. Scarsbrook, (x2)
Brad Magnarella
Gary A. Ballard (x2)
Stephanie Zia (x2)
Mike Dennis (x2)
Leia Shaw (x2)
Karen Kiefer (x2)
Michael A. Boyadjian
Angela Fristoe
Gregory Bresiger
Aaron Polson (x2)
Tess St. John
Tracy Marchini
Alan Parkinson


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread, Tracy. I tagged your books.


----------



## kahuna

Tracy Sharp

Tagged ya!

Here's me: please tag: romance, spirituality, health

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  

Have caught up with:

JA Paul
Erica Sloane
Gregory Blackman
Raine Thomas
Iain Manson
Bmagnarella


----------



## seventhspell

Hi there, 
Caught up, new for me this time were
TMarchini
Harmonious
Aaronpolson  Borrowed saints link not working did the rest
Christopher Bunn
Raine Thomas
Tracy Sharp
Thanks to anyone new tagging my books, links in signature


----------



## Javier Gimenez Sasieta

HI!

Caught up the last few pages (some books I already had cauged up)!

Find my book above!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tracy Sharp said:


> I've gone and tagged your book, Donna  My two are listed below. Thanks so much!


Got you tagged and welcome.


----------



## Sara Pierce

Yikes! I see why you guys do this on a daily basis, this thread goes quick!!

I went back four pages and tagged as many as I could. Didn't do the TT feature until I'd already manually tagged half; BOY, did it help!

Raine, I downloaded the first of your series. Looks fantastic, can't wait to read it!!!

My own story is live but I don't have the cover art yet (yes, I am WAY too impatient sometimes) so I'll ask for tags of my own when I'm ready to "announce" its release.  Guess I'll need to keep better track of this thread until then!


----------



## karenk105

New for me & tagged:

Erica's new book
Christopher Bunn
Raine Thomas
Tracy Sharp


----------



## ShaunaG

Happy Friday all!  All caught up!


----------



## leearco

Caught up from page 710.
Thanks to those that have tagged and liked mine.
As well as what is being tagged, can I get 'self confidence' tagged as well please.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005F9YE4O


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Hey all, uploaded two more books (well, part one and two of a set), if you could please tag those as well, I would appreciate it.

Other than that, I'm all caught up as well.

Thanks,

Adrianna


----------



## gregoryblackman

All caught up on my second account as well.


----------



## LeiaShaw

Caught up. Thanks everyone!

Leia Shaw
http://www.leiashaw.com


----------



## Paul Hardy

Tagging was done for the following crazy kids:

Adam Kisiel, Ann Chambers, J W Holmes, Donna White Glaser, Holly A Hook, Karen Kiefer, Liliana Hart, Tonya Kappes, Clover Autrey, Christine M Butler, Kathy Yoder, Amanda Leigh Cowley, David Sakmyster, Riven Owler, Adrianna White, Timothy Craig Everhart, Lee William Tisler, Stephanie Zia, Mark A Rayner, Cassandra Blizzard, Erica Sloane, Christopher Bunn, Raine Thomas, Tracy Sharp

Thanks for all your tags back!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Adrianna and Lee and I'm all caught up.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Good morning everyone,

I'm caught up to this point.


----------



## tallulahgrace

Did this week fly by for anyone else? Happy Saturday~


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

AdriannaWhite: new one

Mine are in my signature.


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged Adrianna's new ones. All caught up.


----------



## marshacanham

Wow, where does a newbie to the list start?  I went back three pages before I posted this and tagged all the links...can you tell I've had a slow morning? But it does help the thinking process and ...bonus...there are a lot of interesting covers out there *g* I don't guarantee I'll go back 700+ pages, but I'll keep up from where I left off.

my links are in my sig line


----------



## Amyshojai

Welcome, Marsha--got all your books tagged!

We generally recommend you start 5-6 pages back but if you've done the last 3 and move forward you'll get all the new ones. You're good to go!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread, Marsha.   I tagged all versions of your books.


----------



## Sara Pierce

Marsha, just finished tagging your books. You sound like me yesterday (another tagging newb here *waves*), this thread move fast!!


----------



## Amyshojai

Here's what I do to keep up--I "follow" the thread (notify) so that each time a new post comes in I can quickly check from email. If it's a new one, I tag immediately and if it's someone I've already covered, I can ignore--but since I've checked in, the next post also sends an alert.

Sometimes the 'notify' of a new post comes and I'm busy so I wait a day or so and then can check forward from where I last posted.


----------



## ShaunaG

All caught up!

Marsha, everyone basically asks the newbies to just go back about 5-6 pages and tag forward from there that way you'll get all the active taggers. 700 pages is unreasonable. You're doing great!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Marsha. Welcome to the thread.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

A Walk In The Woods
Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author, Margaret lake
A Walk In The Woods paperback 
Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, indie author, Margaret lake
Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## AdriannaWhite

All tagged up again.


----------



## DDScott

Happy Weekend, Y'All, and Welcome to Our New Thread Members!!!

Here's all of you I just tagged - either new to me or with books new to me:

Christine Butler
Kathy Yoder
Amanda Leigh Cowley
David Sakmyster
Riven Owler
Adrianna White
Mike Dennis
Timothy Craig Everhart
Lee William Tisler
Allie Beck
Stephanie Zia
Mark Rayner
E.J. Dean/Cassandra Blizzard/Cassandra Ormond/C.D. Blizzard
Erica Sloane
Christopher Bunn
Raine Thomas
Tracy Sharp
Marsha Canham


And thanks sooo much for all the tags back!  All of my books are in my siggy line!!!

Cheers to a terrific rest of the weekend!!!


----------



## RaineThomas

Thanks for all the warm welcomes and tags. 

Gertie, thanks for the advice on the tags.

Ladyeclectic, thanks, and I hope you enjoy the book! If you have any questions, I'd be glad to answer them. Do you have someone working on your covers? Best investment I made was hiring my designer.

All tagged up again! Not so bad if you stop in every couple days.

Welcome to the newcomers, and thanks for the tags!


----------



## Mica Jade

Hi Everyone... I'm back after a long time away   I have caught back up and would appreciate any tags. Thanks. It's good to be back!

p.s. Gertie or Ricky, is there still a UK tag thread? Thanks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Mica Jade said:


> Hi Everyone... I'm back after a long time away  I have caught back up and would appreciate any tags. Thanks. It's good to be back!
> 
> p.s. Gertie or Ricky, is there still a UK tag thread? Thanks.


Yes, we're still there. We're also tagging DE books from that thread. Here's the link.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg571978.html#msg571978

If anyone wants to join in the tagging on the German site, you can buy a cheap book from the Amazon DE marketplace and have it shipped to a charity shop or library in Germany. I bought a book and had it sent to:

Oxfam-Buchshop
Furstenfelder Strasse 7
80331 Munich, Deutschland


----------



## Ricky Sides

Mica,

I tagged the books that I hadn't tagged in the past. Welcome back to the thread. 

Folks, the tag counts aren't rising to match the new thread members, which makes me wonder if some of the taggers might be clicking the "Agree with these tags?" button. Remember, that doesn't make your tagging efforts count. You still have to manually and individually check the little pop up boxes when using that button.

It's an honest mistake that has caused several taggers in the thread grief over the lifetime of this massive thread. 

Many taggers prefer the "tt" method. When the product page loads, just hit the *t* key twice. That will open a popup box. You can manually click the blue tags in the field at the bottom of the popup box, or copy and paste them into the field. Then click the save button. That will ensure that your tags count.


----------



## Mica Jade

Thanks so much Gertie and Ricky! Out of curiosity, Gertie, do you have a charity address for the UK? Thanks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Mica,
> 
> I tagged the books that I hadn't tagged in the past. Welcome back to the thread.


I hadn't realized Mica added new books. They're tagged now.



> Folks, the tag counts aren't rising to match the new thread members, which makes me wonder if some of the taggers might be clicking the "Agree with these tags?" button. Remember, that doesn't make your tagging efforts count. You still have to manually and individually check the little pop up boxes when using that button.
> 
> It's an honest mistake that has caused several taggers in the thread grief over the lifetime of this massive thread.
> 
> Many taggers prefer the "tt" method. When the product page loads, just hit the *t* key twice. That will open a popup box. You can manually click the blue tags in the field at the bottom of the popup box, or copy and paste them into the field. Then click the save button. That will ensure that your tags count.


Yes, I noticed that too. My tag count was nearly stalled but it's picking up a bit.


----------



## Pnjw

Just learning about tagging. I've caught up on the last three pages. I'd love some help with mine.

http://www.amazon.com/Haunted-Bourbon-Paranormal-Romance-ebook/dp/B005EHRSUY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1312171187&sr=8-1


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Got ya Deanna, and anyone else I missed.

Added a new book (blue cover) if you guy's could help me on that one too.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones tagged, and all caught up.


----------



## Tess St John

Love seeing all the newbies!

Caught up...and mine are in my siggy.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Welcome to the thread DChase.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Deanna and Adrianna.


----------



## Alan Parkinson

US link is on sig below thanks or here http://www.amazon.com/Get-Out-Away-Serviceman-ebook/dp/B0050I6A2E
or pic is to the UK

Got :

The Wicked Day
Becoming
REpo chick
Pale moon rider
Love's quartet
Haunted on Bourbon Street

If you want to TT use these otherwse tag at will!
national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, african history, kindle military books, peacekeeping, military kindle books, cameroon, biography, military biography, kings own royal border, military history kindle books


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Marsha Canham: all five
Mica Jade: all five
Deanna Chase

Mine are in my signature.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

I particularly liked tagging "Buckles Me Baby."


----------



## ShaunaG

Hey all I have a new book I'd like some help getting tags and likes on. Please note, it's NOT in my sig yet and please note these tags are specific for this book alone, not all of my books. Thanks for your help!

Here is the link: http://www.amazon.com/Elfstruck-Taryn-Malloy-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B005G88J1S/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1

Here are the tags I'd like: 
erotica, supernatural erotica, paranormal erotica, elf erotica, vampire erotica, fantasy erotica, erotic fantasy, erotic short stories, erotic paranormal romance, vampires, elves, vampire, fairies, urban fantasy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ShaunaG said:


> Hey all I have a new book I'd like some help getting tags and likes on. Please note, it's NOT in my sig yet and please note these tags are specific for this book alone, not all of my books. Thanks for your help!
> 
> Here is the link: http://www.amazon.com/Elfstruck-Taryn-Malloy-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B005G88J1S/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1
> 
> Here are the tags I'd like:
> erotica, supernatural erotica, paranormal erotica, elf erotica, vampire erotica, fantasy erotica, erotic fantasy, erotic short stories, erotic paranormal romance, vampires, elves, vampire, fairies, urban fantasy


Gotcha!


----------



## Ricky Sides

ShaunaG said:


> Hey all I have a new book I'd like some help getting tags and likes on. Please note, it's NOT in my sig yet and please note these tags are specific for this book alone, not all of my books. Thanks for your help!
> 
> Here is the link: http://www.amazon.com/Elfstruck-Taryn-Malloy-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B005G88J1S/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1
> 
> Here are the tags I'd like:
> erotica, supernatural erotica, paranormal erotica, elf erotica, vampire erotica, fantasy erotica, erotic fantasy, erotic short stories, erotic paranormal romance, vampires, elves, vampire, fairies, urban fantasy


Done.  Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Mica Jade

Thanks everyone for the tags. I failed to mention that I have three new books since the last time I was active on the thread - they are the first three listed below. Thanks!

US Links -
Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances, Vol. 1
Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)


----------



## gregoryblackman

Got ya Mica


----------



## AdriannaWhite

I've got you through Adrianna White as well


----------



## RaineThomas

Caught up again.

I just noticed that I made a mistake in the first tagging of my books. Thought I had all the right ones showing, but apparently not. If anyone is willing, please untag adventure and fiction (disagreeing with it too would be great) and tag romance and young adult fantasy instead. If anyone wants, you can copy and paste the ones below instead, might be faster.

young adult fantasy, romance, young adult, teen, paranormal romance, fantasy, angels, bargain book, contemporary romance, paranormal 

Thanks everyone, I'll have it all figured out by the next book....I hope.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Linked (added a few tags) and retagged Raine.


----------



## karenk105

Phew! When you're away for a couple of days, you definitely feel it! I'm all caught up!


----------



## Tonya

Caught up and tagged:


Stephanie Zia
Angela
Christopher Bunn
RaineThomas
Christopher Bunn
Tracy Sharp
Javier Gimenez Sasieta
AdriannaWhite
marshacanham
Mica Jade
Deanna Chase
wordwrestler


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread Lisa. I tagged your book. 

I dropped the tags you wanted off your books Raine.

Caught up to this point.

http://www.amazon.com/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Ricky%20Sides


----------



## ShaunaG

Thanks for the congratz and the tags everyone! I've added my new title to my signatures so it's the third pic in my sig that needs tags and likes. I'm catching up with all of you!

Preferred tags for Elfbitten and Elfstruck only: 

elf erotica, elves, erotic fantasy, erotic paranormal romance, erotic short stories, erotica, fairies, fantasy erotica, paranormal erotica, supernatural erotica, urban fantasy, vampire, vampire erotica, vampires


----------



## aaronpolson

Playing catch up again... I need to get back to checking this thread daily.  I have two new books in my signature, A Feast of Flesh and These Darkened Streets.  Others are linked below and love playing tag, too.  

Thanks!


----------



## DonnaMarieRogers

Donna, what a great idea! I'd love to have my newest release, Golden Opportunity, tagged. It's a contemporary western romance novella.  And I'm going to tag my butt off until it's time to take the kids to see The Smurfs, then tag my butt off some more when I get back. LOL

http://bit.ly/GObyDMR-AMZN


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi Aaron,

I checked your books because a couple of the covers looked new to me. I either missed a couple or they are new. Either way, they are now tagged. So is one of the paperbacks.


----------



## Ricky Sides

DonnaMarieRogers said:


> Donna, what a great idea! I'd love to have my newest release, Golden Opportunity, tagged. It's a contemporary western romance novella.  And I'm going to tag my butt off until it's time to take the kids to see The Smurfs, then tag my butt off some more when I get back. LOL
> 
> http://bit.ly/GObyDMR-AMZN


I tagged all versions of your books.  Welcome to the thread.


----------



## aaronpolson

Thanks, Ricky!

I'm caught up -


----------



## Sara Pierce

Alright, two pages since I last checked. (and two new posts since I started this one, yipes!)

Alright, I've tagged:

Amyshojai - all
ShaunaG - all
Gertie - took a while but all 
AdriannaWhite - all
DDScott - all
Mica Jade - all
Ricky Slides - all
Tess St John - all
Alan Parkinson - done
Andrew Ashling - all
Joe Chiapetta - all
Gregoryblackman - both
Wordwrestler - done
Karenk105 - all
Tonya - all (LOVE the cover for Carpe Bead'em)
Aaronpolson - got the new ones
DonnaMarieRodgers - all

Wow, I think that's it! Caught up.


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks for all the tags, folks! I'm caught up with the new ones.


----------



## RaineThomas

Quick stop in, got Aaron's new books and Donna's entire lineup.

Thanks everyone for being so helpful!


----------



## Sara Pierce

So my first short story is live and although the cover is still in the works I have a sale (still SQUEE-ing about that ). I tagged myself already but here are the links to the .com, .co.uk and .de sites:

Amazon.com
Amazon.co.uk
Amazon.de

I have no idea what to tag it in Deutsche, but anyone who knows German is welcome to help there.


----------



## dalya

Just caught up on the last week's worth. Phew! Feels almost like work!

If you wouldn't mind, the paperback version of my book is now online:
http://www.amazon.com/Charlie-Woodchuck-Minor-Niner-Dalya/dp/1463758871/

Please tag with:

funny mystery, middle grade, middle grade mystery, high school, grade nine, young adult, humorous fiction, comedy, 1980s, 80s fashions


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers and thanks for the tags back.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

For those of you requesting UK tags, please go here.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg571978.html#msg571978

We keep separate threads for US and UK tags because you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK to have tagging privileges there. Most of the taggers here don't have UK privileges.

Same goes for DE. We tag DE from the UK thread because very few people have purchased anything from DE. I just posted the instructions over there.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up again!!  Thanks for any tags!!  Great to see so many new taggers and books!!


----------



## William L.K.

WOW! I haven't been here in a couple of weeks and I have some catching up to do!
I got everybody on the last three pages, I'll go back and get the ones I missed before I go to bed.

Welcome to all the newbies!!!

I have two new releases that I'll get into my sig. asap. Thanks for the love in advance! 
http://www.amazon.com/Cravings-ebook/dp/B0055OO5ZC
http://www.amazon.com/Last-Czar-Stritonoly-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B0051UKPMW


----------



## kahuna

Lady Electric
Mica Jade

Tagged ya!

Here's me: please tag: romance, spirituality, health

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Sara Pierce

Scififan, Tess and Dalya I got you.  Now it's time for bed!


----------



## Penang

All caught up!

If you could tag both versions of my book that would be great!
Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Songbird-ebook/dp/B0053NYOQ0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1312780043&sr=8-2
Print: http://www.amazon.com/Songbird-Angela-Fristoe/dp/0615470491/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1312780043&sr=8-2
 Angela


----------



## Simon Haynes

Just gone through the last 5 pages as per the instructions. That was quite a marathon but the tt helped a lot.

If anyone could tag one or more of mine with *science fiction, humor, comedy, british* it would be greatly appreciated.

http://www.amazon.com/Hal-Spacejock-No-Free-Lunch/dp/1921361085/

http://www.amazon.com/Hal-Spacejock-3-Just-Desserts/dp/1921064390/

http://www.amazon.com/Hal-Spacejock-2-Second-Course/dp/1921064668/

http://www.amazon.com/Hal-Spacejock-Simon-Haynes/dp/192073189X/

(They're all print editions but Kindle versions should be available soon and the tags will still be valid.)


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread new members. I tagged all versions of your books.  Caught up to this point.

http://www.amazon.com/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Ricky%20Sides


----------



## Simon Haynes

sibelhodge said:


> All up to date again.
> 
> Could you tag my new one, please:
> 
> US http://www.amazon.com/Trafficked-Diary-Sex-Slave-ebook/dp/B005GAC5VQ/ref=sr_1_10?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1312791763&sr=1-10
> 
> Thanks!


Done!


----------



## Iain Manson

Caught up again, including Raine's requested changes.

Mine are:

The Lion and the Eagle
("tt" what's already there)

The Happiest Days
("tt" what's already there)

Jezira:
_fundamentalism, iran-iraq war, persian gulf, 1980s, islam, muslim, psychopath, serial killer, arabian gulf, hit men_

Randy Bastard
_game shows, satire, cult of celebrity, media mogul, reality tv, comedy, consumerism, media, publishing, dark humor_


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with:

Mica Jade
Shauna G
Tracy Sharp
Ladyelectric
Adriana White
Marsha Canham
DChase
Wordwrestler
Aaron Polson
Donna Marie Rogers
dalyamoon
scififan
Simon Hayes
Angela Fristoe
Sibel Hodge

---------------

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## tallulahgrace

Wow, lots of new additions~ Welcome~
All tagged up for Monday~

Tallulah


----------



## Sara Pierce

Alright, caught up! This thread is much easier when you keep up with it. 

Thanks for the tags!!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

ShaunaG: new one 
Mica Jade: checked all
wordwrestler 
RaineThomas: retagged
DonnaMarieRogers 
Ladyeclectic 
dalyamoon: paperback 
scififan: new one (has two already)
Simon Haynes: all four 
sibelhodge: new one

Mine are in my signature.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones and caught up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Thanks for the tags back.

Simon, when your Kindle versions come out, you need to post them. The tags don't carry over between print and kindle.


----------



## markarayner

Here's the tt list for The Amadeus Net (US). (And you'll find The Amadeus Net here on the UK site).

literary fiction, humorous science fiction, satire, mozart, wolfgang amadeus mozart, artificial intelligence, post-apocalyptic fiction, dystopian fiction, utopia, consciousness, globalism, singularity, speculative fiction, humorous fiction

If you've done AN, my other book is in my signature. Thanks!

Caught up with:
Jan Hurst-Nicholson (x2)
Ricky Sides (new one)
Lexy Harper
Tessa Stokes
Javier Gimenez Sasieta
Sara Pierce
Karen Kiefer
Leila Bryce Sin
Marsha Canham
D. D. Scott
Mica Jade (x2)
Deanna Chase
Joe Chiappetta
Lisa Alden
Tonya Kappes
Aaron Polson
Donna Marie Rogers
Dalya Moon
William L.K.
Simon Haynes
Sibel Hodge
Iain Manson


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Yes, when you keep up with this forum, tagging is so much easier. When a week slips by, forget about it.


----------



## Adam Kisiel

I am delighted to see many new books. I have caught up.

I would like to ask to tag my books, especially the newly translated release "Shake your body"

Cheers!

Adam


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your Body/Shake book tagged, congrats!


----------



## MartinLake

Hi
just done a quick tag of these:

Sibel
Ricky
Iain
Tallulah
Andrew
Mark


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Martin,

I tagged your 5 books, welcome to the thread. We recommend folks go back 5-6 pages and tag from there to get all the regular taggers.


----------



## Erica Sloane

Wow, I wish I had known about that "tt" thing before. I got more tagging done that way than I ever have. I really intend on getting back to this thread every day. Sorry I haven't been as active as I should be.

If anyone wants to tag my new ones, I'd appreciate it:

http://www.amazon.com/Virgin-Cruise-Erotica-Daughters-ebook/dp/B005FMB85O/

http://www.amazon.com/Erotic-Bundle-Novelettes-ebook/dp/B005FO5JRU/

Thank you.


----------



## elenaaitken

Whew! All caught up from page 713!
As always, I'd appreciate tags from those who haven't.

Thanks all!


----------



## Mica Jade

All tagged up. Lots of new cool books today. Thanks for your tags on mine. Have a Happy Monday


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread, Martin. Thank you for the tags. I tagged your books.


----------



## ShaunaG

Keeping caught up!

Thanks for the tags/likes back!


----------



## Jenni

Working on getting caught up. In the meantime, I've uploaded Jane Doe's Return. I'll take any help I can get. Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you tagged, Jen!


----------



## AdriannaWhite

all caught up


----------



## RaineThomas

If anyone is will to untag and vote down the fiction and adventure tags on my books and check the romance and young adult fantasy ones, it would be greatly appreciated.

All caught up again. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up with the newcomers and the new releases. Thanks for tags back.


----------



## kahuna

Simon Haynes,

Tagged ya!

Here's me: please tag: romance, spirituality, health

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Simon Haynes

kahuna said:


> Simon Haynes,
> 
> Tagged ya!
> 
> Here's me: please tag: romance, spirituality, health
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kahuna


Thanks for the tags. Already did yours as part of the last five pages, or when I updated the new ones.

Cheers!


----------



## Dan Cavallari

Not sure if I'm doing this right, but I'm going ahead and tagging the fine folks before me in the thread. If ya'll could go ahead and tag my book, I'd be very happy.

http://www.amazon.com/Confusing-Seasons-Dan-Cavallari/dp/0615437087/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1305927747&sr=8-1


----------



## Ricky Sides

Dan Cavallari said:


> Not sure if I'm doing this right, but I'm going ahead and tagging the fine folks before me in the thread. If ya'll could go ahead and tag my book, I'd be very happy.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Confusing-Seasons-Dan-Cavallari/dp/0615437087/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1305927747&sr=8-1


Tagged. Welcome to the thread. Just go back 6 pages and tag forward from there. You'll get all the active taggers soon.


----------



## tallulahgrace

Welcome to Tuesday~
All tagged up~ Thanks for the return tags~

Tallulah


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley

Iain Manson said:


> All tagged to date.
> 
> *Amanda (mandymoo)*: Couldn't find any bad tags to vote down. If you persuaded Amazon to remove them, I'm envious. All my energy is going into getting people to vote down my bad tags.


I heard it was near impossible to get Amazon to remove tags, but when I checked out the tagger - he had done hundreds of tags all in a short space of time, things like: 'adult themes,' '****-erotica,' on children's books, as well as 'author writes own reviews' and stuff like that on other books. I'm glad common-sense prevailed and Amazon removed them. All the books he picked on were self-published. Probably some angry publisher.. lol.

When I went to vote down your tags, they were at -1, does that mean they don't need to be down voted? (Unless they get back in the plusses)?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caught up this morning. Welcome to the new taggers.

See you after lunch. I'm off to get in some actual writing.


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley

Phew - finished!!!!! (Up-to-date for 5 minutes anyway... )


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hello,

I would like to ask those who would not mind to help, to tag my books,
but not click on the existing tags, but add manually typing new ones:

How to be an attractive man:

how to be a man, how to be a gentleman, The art of manliness, the style bible, how to get the girl, A guide to quality taste style, she comes first, how to get girl, how to be a man, attract women, for men, sex, attracting women, attraction, mystery method

Shake your body:

workout, diet, nutrition shakes, nutrition drinks, 99 cents, 99 cents kindle, the warrior diet, cook yourself thin, 15 minute low-carb recipes, nutrition and diet, nutrition, healthy snacks, healthy eating, dieting, fitness

A smile of fortune:

sword and sorcery, game of thrones, a dance with dragons, mageborn, the kinshield legacy, the magicians, fantasy, fantasy adventure, funny fantasy, mystery, action fantasy, 99 cents, 99 cents kindle, sword and sorcery, magic


BIG thanks,

Adam


----------



## kahuna

Dan Cavallari,

Tagged ya!

Here's me: please tag: romance, spirituality, health

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Dan Cavallari

Tagged as much as I could last night and will do more today.

Also just realized that you need to tag my ebook separately. That's weird! Why doesn't Amazon just group the hardcopy and the e-book together?

Anyway, e-book:

http://www.amazon.com/Confusing-the-Seasons-ebook/dp/B004SIS0V6/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1305927747&sr=8-1

Hard copy:

http://www.amazon.com/Confusing-Seasons-Dan-Cavallari/dp/0615437087/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1305927747&sr=8-1

Thanks!


----------



## Tess St John

Adam...did as you asked and noticed the tags that were different from the first time I tagged you showed up!

Okay, I'm caught up.

Mine are in my siggy for tags back!  Thanks!


----------



## ShaunaG

Getting caught up

Raine I voted down for you.

Dan - welcome, I hope it helps!

Thanks for all the tags back!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dan, tagged your ebook. If you tag "kindle" or "kindle book" or "99 cents" those aren't appropriate for your paper book. Just an example of why it's not a good idea for Amazon to share the tags between editions.


----------



## marshacanham

OMG this moves fast. LOL  Catching up, catching up.....

One question, though...  Why is the number of "likes" can be in the 30's, for instance, when the tag numbers can be up in the 200's?  Do the likes only go so high then turn back to 1?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

marshacanham said:


> OMG this moves fast. LOL Catching up, catching up.....
> 
> One question, though... Why is the number of "likes" can be in the 30's, for instance, when the tag numbers can be up in the 200's? Do the likes only go so high then turn back to 1?


Many of us tagging started way before the like button became available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

MartinLake: all five 
Jennifer Talty: new one 
Dan Cavallari: ebook & paperback

Mine are in my signature.


----------



## ShaunaG

marshacanham said:


> OMG this moves fast. LOL Catching up, catching up.....
> 
> One question, though... Why is the number of "likes" can be in the 30's, for instance, when the tag numbers can be up in the 200's? Do the likes only go so high then turn back to 1?


Also a lot of people still overlook the like button. But its convenient because if you "like" the books you're tagging and you forget whether or not you've tagged a book yet, you can see at the top of the page if you've "liked" it so you dont have to scroll all the way down to the tags to check.


----------



## Alex MacLean

Lots of new books since my last visit. I'm all caught up again.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.


----------



## Riven Owler

Hi everyone,

I tagged today:

David Sakmyster (thanks for putting my tags in for me David!!)
MG Scarsbrook
Amy Shojai
Karen Keifer
Simon Haynes
Marsha Canham
Leia Shaw
Shauna Granger
Leila Bryce Sin
Donna White Glaser
Grace Elliot
Timothy Everhart
Lee William Tisler
Shosana Sumrali Frerking
Allie Beck
Elena Aitken
Tallulah Grace
JA Paul
Mark Rayner
Gregory Blackman
Tonya Kappes
Donna Fasano
Rick Chesler
Alan Parkinson (US)
Dan Cavallari
Tess St. John

I'm still working on going back through the tags, so if you don't see your name, I'm still getting there.  Thanks everyone who tagged me.  I'm amazed at how many tags in such a short time!! XOXOXO!!


----------



## 40977

Caught up! Also, Haunting is free at Amazon UK and 



, so if you would like to report the lower price while you're at the US page, I'd be much obliged! 

---

Haunting At Heidelburgh Mansion: http://www.amazon.com/Haunting-Heidelburgh-Mansion-Ticket-ebook/dp/B005F0WS5K/

middle grade, ghost story, middle grade short story, childrens books, juliet robinson, halloween, halloween stories, holiday, tween, childrens short story, short story, childrens literature, ages 8-12, tracy marchini, hot ticket trilogy

Effie At The Wedding: http://www.amazon.com/Effie-At-The-Wedding-ebook/dp/B004UN57W4

contemporary fiction, young adult, ya short story, humorous fiction, contemporary ya, funny ya, teen, ya short story, chick lit, short story, tracy marchini, effie green, ya, funny, wedding

Hot Ticket (ebook): http://www.amazon.com/Hot-Ticket-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B0051BO392

middle grade, mystery, middle school, mystery and detective, detective fiction, childrens literature, detective mystery, junior high, trilogy, middle grade mystery, tracy marchini, juliet robinson, funny, funny middle grade, funny mystery

Hot Ticket (print): http://www.amazon.com/Hot-Ticket-Trilogy/dp/0615506534/

middle grade, mystery, middle school, mystery and detective, detective fiction, childrens literature, detective mystery, junior high, trilogy, middle grade mystery, tracy marchini, juliet robinson, funny, funny middle grade, funny mystery

Pub Speak (ebook): http://www.amazon.com/Pub-Speak-Dictionary-Publishing-ebook/dp/B004UGM73I/

writing reference, writing guides, writers reference, writing, publishing, writing how to, gifts for writers, writers guides and markets, reference, how to get published, tracy marchini, dictionary, lexicon, editing, publishing contracts

Pub Speak (print): http://www.amazon.com/Pub-Speak-Writers-Dictionary-Publishing/dp/0615481094/

writing reference, writing guides, writers reference, writing, publishing, writing how to, gifts for writers, writers guides and markets, reference, how to get published, tracy marchini, dictionary, lexicon, editing, publishing contracts


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the Haunting At Heidelburgh tagged, and all caught up.


----------



## ShaunaG

Hey guys, just notice someone tagged my YA novel "Earth" with my pen name, "Leila Bryce Sin". Please *don't *do this. My pen name is for my erotica books - I do not want to drive Young Adult readers to my erotica books, which is why I'm using a pen name. I've voted it down, but in the future, if people already have preferred tags on their pages, just go with those, we've had issues in the past where people put inappropriate tags on books (like I got some young adult tags on my erotica books in the past - not cool).

Thanks for your attention.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Voted down the pen name Shauna. That catches me up to this point.


----------



## 40977

Voted down the pen name as well!


----------



## AdriannaWhite

As did I


----------



## Riven Owler

Voted it down.


----------



## AdriannaWhite

All caught up.  My two new books are up if anyone can tag them.  Thanks,

Adrianna


----------



## Les Turner

Hi everyone, I went back a few pages and caught up on all the new people to the thread.

If you are new feel free to tag my book, you can find the link in my sig below.

Thanks everyone,

Les.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your new ones, Adrianna. I had already done everyone else since my last post.

Shauna, downvoted your pen name.


----------



## Gabriel Beyers

I'm back and all caught up.


----------



## Mica Jade

All caught up for today. Tagged and liked quite a few new ones.

Thanks for the tags and likes!


----------



## kahuna

Dan Cavallari

Tagged ya!

Here's me: please tag: romance, spirituality, health

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Still caught up.


----------



## tallulahgrace

Caught up for Wednesday. 

Tallulah


----------



## MartinLake

Hi I just had time for 4 people:
Jennifer Teale,
Raine Thomas,
Adrianna White 
Dan Cavallari

I'd be grateful if you tagged back.


----------



## MoonlitDreams

I have a new story out that could use some tags: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005GLLFPM/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

The rest are in my sig! 

And all caught up again!


----------



## kahuna

Martin Lake:

Tagged ya!

Here's me: please tag: romance, spirituality, health

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Sara Pierce

Caught up! 

Shauna, I couldn't find your name in the tags for Earth so I guess everyone else did the job.


----------



## Iain Manson

mandymoo said:


> I heard it was near impossible to get Amazon to remove tags, but when I checked out the tagger - he had done hundreds of tags all in a short space of time, things like: 'adult themes,' '****-erotica,' on children's books, as well as 'author writes own reviews' and stuff like that on other books. I'm glad common-sense prevailed and Amazon removed them. All the books he picked on were self-published. Probably some angry publisher.. lol.
> 
> When I went to vote down your tags, they were at -1, does that mean they don't need to be down voted? (Unless they get back in the plusses)?


Thanks, Mandy. Now that my bad tags are in minus territory, they no longer bother me. Well done on getting Amazon to remove the rogue tagger's work. Quite like 'author writes own reviews', even so. Appropriate for some, I'm afraid.

Shauna, looks like you got Amazon to delete the pen name, and just as well, too.

Upcatched now, even with William Meikle from page 711. Here are some _good_ tags that I would like:

The Lion and the Eagle
("tt" what's already there)

The Happiest Days
("tt" what's already there)

Jezira:
_fundamentalism, iran-iraq war, persian gulf, 1980s, islam, muslim, psychopath, serial killer, arabian gulf, hit men_

Randy Bastard
_game shows, satire, cult of celebrity, media mogul, reality tv, comedy, consumerism, media, publishing, dark humor_

Thanks. Must go and catch up with some rioting now. I live in London.


----------



## ShaunaG

Morning all, all caught up!

Thanks for your help on the tag - I think maybe the person who did it went back and changed the pen name to my real name because that tags wasn't there before and Amazon usually outright refuses to take down tags.


----------



## Maud Muller

Been on the road and dealing with family matters. Trying to catch up. Tagged the following newbies or new books today. Will try to keep up from now on. Tags back appreciated.

Pierce, Granger, Paul, Sloane, Blackman, Bunn, Thomas, Grace, Magnarella, St. John, Sharp, Ashling, Zia, Rayner, Stokes, Kiefer, White, Shaw, Harding, Canham, Owler, Marchini, Turner, Butler.


----------



## MartinLake

Hi,
I've tagged Moonlit Dream (If I can read my writing ok)
Lady Electric
Iain
Shauna G.

I'd be grateful for any tags in return


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MoonlitDreams said:


> I have a new story out that could use some tags: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005GLLFPM/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
> 
> The rest are in my sig!
> 
> And all caught up again!


Got you tagged.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Iain Manson said:


> Thanks. Must go and catch up with some rioting now. I live in London.


It looks bad from here. Stay safe.


----------



## Tess St John

Got everyone tagged...Appreciate any returned!!


----------



## SBJones

Second Chances
The Soldier, The Merchant, And The Devil
Haunting At Heidelburgh Mansion
Elfstruck (A Taryn Malloy Fantasy)
Elfbitten (A Taryn Malloy Fantasy)
Earth (Elemental Series)
Pub Speak: A Writer's Dictionary of Publishing Terms
The Pack

Got them tagged.  Please tag Requiem in return.  Steampunk and Time Travel are the big ones.
Thank you.


----------



## Sara Pierce

Alright, I tagged:

Tess St. John
SB Jones
Martin Lake
Moonlitdreams
Gabriel Beyers
Les Turner

Caught up I think!  Would love a few more tags, just got my third (technically second) sale. Need to get more stories online!


----------



## Amyshojai

Still all caught up.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there folks,

I'm caught up to this point. Congratulations on the new releases. 

http://www.amazon.com/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Ricky%20Sides


----------



## leearco

Caught up.
Thanks for those who tagged and liked mine!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005F9YE4O


----------



## LeiaShaw

Caught up. Thanks everyone!

Leia Shaw
http://www.leiashaw.com


----------



## Lisa Scott

I've got some new releases out, so if you're only going to tag a few please tag:

Beach Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories (The Flirts! Collection)
Washed Up (Beach Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories Collection)
She's Hot Now (Beach Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories Collection)

Or tag the ones below. Thanks! I'll work on getting caught up tonight.


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged your first book linked. The other two had no tags. I checked the others in the siggy and had tagged them in the past.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Thanks for the heads up ricky!  just went and fixed that.


----------



## Ricky Sides

You're welcome. I just tagged them.   Congratulations on the new releases.


----------



## Amyshojai

Congrats on the new ones Lisa, got all of the books tagged.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lisa Scott said:


> I've got some new releases out, so if you're only going to tag a few please tag:
> 
> Beach Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories (The Flirts! Collection)
> Washed Up (Beach Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories Collection)
> She's Hot Now (Beach Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories Collection)
> 
> Or tag the ones below. Thanks! I'll work on getting caught up tonight.


All tagged.


----------



## Meb Bryant

I want to be liked and tagged. I recognize some novels I've already liked and tagged.
I'll go backwards for six pages. Thank you a million times. Meb

Harbinger of Evil
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XMQKSW

http://www.amazon.com/Harbinger-Evil-Meb-Bryant/dp/1461130301/ref=tmm_pap_title_0
(paperback)

Monster Spray
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055T7FZ4


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged.   Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Meb Bryant said:


> I want to be liked and tagged. I recognize some novels I've already liked and tagged.
> I'll go backwards for six pages. Thank you a million times. Meb
> 
> Harbinger of Evil
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XMQKSW
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Harbinger-Evil-Meb-Bryant/dp/1461130301/ref=tmm_pap_title_0
> (paperback)
> 
> Monster Spray
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055T7FZ4


Got you tagged and welcome.


----------



## Tonya

Caught up. Tagged the following
Sara Pierce
Simon Haynes
Sibel
Adam Kisiel
MartinLake
Erica Sloane
Jennifer Talty
Dan Cavallari
Mica Jade
Madeleine L'Engle
Eileen Muller
SBJones
Lisa Scott
Meb Bryant

Super thankful for the tag back.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you tagged, Meb. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Ed_ODell

Caught up, finally!

As always, welcome new authors and thanks to all - fellow authors and readers alike - for supporting this thread and tagging.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up...for some reason I didn't see any tags for She's Hot Now...the whole tag section didn't show! Sorry, Lisa...I'll try again later!


----------



## Mica Jade

All caught up for Wednesday! 

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## kahuna

Lisa Scott
Meb Bryant

Tagged ya!

Here's me: please tag: romance, spirituality, health

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## ShaunaG

Good think I popped in to catch up


----------



## MartinLake

This morning I tagged Amy, Tonya and Ed.

Loved the Peaceable Kingdom title Amy.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with:

Erica Sloane
Jennifer Talty
Dan Cavallari
Moonlit Dreams
Lisa Scott
Meb Bryant


----------



## Alan Parkinson

US link is on sig below thanks or here http://www.amazon.com/Get-Out-Away-Serviceman-ebook/dp/B0050I6A2E
or pic is to the UK (either tag is good)

Got :

Star chosen
Linked
Golden opportunity
One crazy night
A fair of the heart
Minor niner
Hal Spacejock (great covers + reviews)
Jane Doe's return
Confusing the seasons
The Neocon conspiracy
Harbinger of evil

phew!

If you want to TT use these otherwse tag at will!
national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, african history, kindle military books, peacekeeping, military kindle books, cameroon, biography, military biography, kings own royal border, military history kindle books


----------



## tallulahgrace

All caught up~

Happy Thursday Everyone~

Tallulah


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up!


----------



## aaronpolson

Rolling up my virtual sleeves and tagging...

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Jason Kristopher

I'm not going back twenty-two pages, but I'm working on the last 6 or so.


----------



## kahuna

Jason Kristopher,

Tagged ya!

Here's me: please tag: romance, spirituality, health

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Caught up until here.


----------



## Iain Manson

Up to speed again.

I'd appreciate the following:

The Lion and the Eagle
("tt" what's already there)

The Happiest Days
("tt" what's already there)

Jezira:
_fundamentalism, iran-iraq war, persian gulf, 1980s, islam, muslim, psychopath, serial killer, arabian gulf, hit men_

Randy Bastard
_game shows, satire, cult of celebrity, media mogul, reality tv, comedy, consumerism, media, publishing, dark humor_


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Just tagged some more here. Nice to see all the new books.


----------



## DonnaFaz

MartinLake said:


> Hi I just had time for 4 people:
> Jennifer Teale,
> Raine Thomas,
> Adrianna White
> Dan Cavallari
> 
> I'd be grateful if you tagged back.


Martin, Mr. Toad's Wedding has a misspelled tag. I spelled it correctly (black humor), but others have already tagged balck humor.

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz

Hi, everyone! I'm all caught up. LOTS of new authors and new books. Congrats on the new releases and welcome to the new comers.

I would appreciate some tagging love in return. 

~Donna~


----------



## Tracy Sharp

Jess, Eric and Dave, I've tagged you!


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up - thanks for the return tags.

G x


----------



## Amyshojai

Got Tracy's book, and all caught up.


----------



## 40977

All caught up.... and happy to be tagging instead of staring at the KDP reports!

--
Haunting At Heidelburgh Mansion: http://www.amazon.com/Haunting-Heidelburgh-Mansion-Ticket-ebook/dp/B005F0WS5K/

middle grade, ghost story, middle grade short story, childrens books, juliet robinson, halloween, halloween stories, holiday, tween, childrens short story, short story, childrens literature, ages 8-12, tracy marchini, hot ticket trilogy

Effie At The Wedding: http://www.amazon.com/Effie-At-The-Wedding-ebook/dp/B004UN57W4

contemporary fiction, young adult, ya short story, humorous fiction, contemporary ya, funny ya, teen, ya short story, chick lit, short story, tracy marchini, effie green, ya, funny, wedding

Hot Ticket (ebook): http://www.amazon.com/Hot-Ticket-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B0051BO392

middle grade, mystery, middle school, mystery and detective, detective fiction, childrens literature, detective mystery, junior high, trilogy, middle grade mystery, tracy marchini, juliet robinson, funny, funny middle grade, funny mystery

Hot Ticket (print): http://www.amazon.com/Hot-Ticket-Trilogy/dp/0615506534/

middle grade, mystery, middle school, mystery and detective, detective fiction, childrens literature, detective mystery, junior high, trilogy, middle grade mystery, tracy marchini, juliet robinson, funny, funny middle grade, funny mystery

Pub Speak (ebook): http://www.amazon.com/Pub-Speak-Dictionary-Publishing-ebook/dp/B004UGM73I/

writing reference, writing guides, writers reference, writing, publishing, writing how to, gifts for writers, writers guides and markets, reference, how to get published, tracy marchini, dictionary, lexicon, editing, publishing contracts

Pub Speak (print): http://www.amazon.com/Pub-Speak-Writers-Dictionary-Publishing/dp/0615481094/

writing reference, writing guides, writers reference, writing, publishing, writing how to, gifts for writers, writers guides and markets, reference, how to get published, tracy marchini, dictionary, lexicon, editing, publishing contracts


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Still caught up.


----------



## mdohno

Oh, WoW! I've got some work to do! LOL I would love some tagging and liking. I will start tagging/liking tonight! Thanks so much!! 

Faithful Deceptions
http://www.amazon.com/Faithful-Deceptions-Novel-Suspense-ebook/dp/B004OL2JAK/

Shattered Souls of Innocence
http://www.amazon.com/Shattered-Souls-Innocence-Short-ebook/dp/B0055U9XSU/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_3


----------



## Ricky Sides

mdohno said:


> Oh, WoW! I've got some work to do! LOL I would love some tagging and liking. I will start tagging/liking tonight! Thanks so much!!
> 
> Faithful Deceptions
> http://www.amazon.com/Faithful-Deceptions-Novel-Suspense-ebook/dp/B004OL2JAK/
> 
> Shattered Souls of Innocence
> http://www.amazon.com/Shattered-Souls-Innocence-Short-ebook/dp/B0055U9XSU/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_3


Tagged.  Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mdohno said:


> Oh, WoW! I've got some work to do! LOL I would love some tagging and liking. I will start tagging/liking tonight! Thanks so much!!
> 
> Faithful Deceptions
> http://www.amazon.com/Faithful-Deceptions-Novel-Suspense-ebook/dp/B004OL2JAK/
> 
> Shattered Souls of Innocence
> http://www.amazon.com/Shattered-Souls-Innocence-Short-ebook/dp/B0055U9XSU/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_3


Got you tagged and welcome.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

A Walk In The Woods
Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author, Margaret lake
A Walk In The Woods paperback 
Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, indie author, Margaret lake
Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## RaineThomas

If anyone is willing to vote down 'adventure' and 'fiction' on my books, it would be much appreciated.

All caught up again. Welcome everyone who is new to the thread, happy tagging!


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Melissa, got your books tagged, welcome! All caught up.


----------



## gregoryblackman

All tagged up


----------



## elenaaitken

Okay, caught up from page 718 everyone. 

As always, I'd appreciate the tags and Likes too. 
thanks


----------



## kahuna

mdohno

Tagged ya!

Here's me: please tag: romance, spirituality, health

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Meb Bryant

Tagged and liked everybody from 714-722 and saw some fabulous covers.

I'll check back in a day or so, because I think I'm addicted. 

Thank you for all the support.

Meb


----------



## Mica Jade

All Caught Up! Have a great Friday. 

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## seventhspell

I am caught up *new* for me were,

Ladyeclectic
AdriannaWhite
DChase
Marshacanham the two new ones
Joe Chiappetta
Aaronpolson
DonnaMarieRogers, tiny url does not ork but the sig. line does so tagged you
Scififan
Simon Haynes
MartinLake, there's a tag with a typo didn't tag that (balck)
Jennifer Talty
Dan Cavallari
Eileen Muller
Lisa Scott, new ones done
Meb Bryant
mdohno

my links are in my sig. line, thanks for any tags back


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up--happy Friday.


----------



## Decon

New to the thread

Have gone back to page 717 and tagged all.
My book links are in my signature.


----------



## kahuna

Decon,

Tagged ya! But two of your titles had no tags assigned.

Here's me: please tag: romance, spirituality, health

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Decon said:


> New to the thread
> 
> Have gone back to page 717 and tagged all.
> My book links are in my signature.


Tagged all those that had tags. Let us know when you add tags to the short stories. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Decon

Tags added to lost baggage and who am I. Thanks


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged all your books, welcome to the thread!


----------



## ShaunaG

Caught up, welcome to the thread Decon


----------



## Donna White Glaser

All caught up from pg 710. Wow! I thought it would take longer but there are a lot of us "repeats."  
I'd appreciate tags for The Enemy We Know: http://amzn.to/EnemyWeKnow 
Thank you!
Donna


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Greetings.  I'm a newbie here and I have a new book with a blank slate.  Mysterygirl, I'll tag 'ya right now.  Mind doing the same for my Outcome novel?
Hope to tag more books later....yikes, the ketchup with wrapping up loose "new book" ends is burying me.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got all your books tagged...I take it you live with a Chessie? Lovely dogs! welcome to the thread and congrats on the new book.


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged all of the new books. Welcome to the thread Barbara and Decon.


I'm caught up to this point.

http://www.amazon.com/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Ricky%20Sides


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Decon said:


> Tags added to lost baggage and who am I. Thanks


Okay, now I've tagged all your books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Doctor Barbara said:


> Greetings. I'm a newbie here and I have a new book with a blank slate. Mysterygirl, I'll tag 'ya right now. Mind doing the same for my Outcome novel?
> Hope to tag more books later....yikes, the ketchup with wrapping up loose "new book" ends is burying me.


Welcome, Dr. B., tagged all your books. Corrected the spelling of therapy and downvoted the misspelled tag. Also didn't tag and downvoted "Outrageous price" on one of your 99 cent books.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.


----------



## Ricky Sides

I unchecked the old tag and tagged the corrected version. It's not too late to delete it.


----------



## mdohno

Ricky Sides said:


> Tagged.  Welcome to the thread.


Thanks for the welcome! I've got you tagged and liked. Although it took me a second to figure it out.  Love the sample pages!


----------



## mdohno

Thanks so much for the advice and welcome! You weren't kidding when you said it moves really quick! Did two pages last night. And have todays too. Will go back and tag some more later tonight.



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Got you tagged and welcome.
> 
> We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.
> 
> The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.
> 
> Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.
> 
> A Walk In The Woods
> Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author, Margaret lake
> A Walk In The Woods paperback
> Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, indie author, Margaret lake
> Ariana's Pride
> Ariana's Pride paperback
> Catherine and the Captain
> Catherine and the Captain paperback
> Listen To Your Heart
> Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
> Of Love and War
> Only In My Dreams
> Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## TheTrustNovel

Sean Keefer here. New to the tag list but will go back many pages and tag, tag and tag some more.
The Trust is my debut novel and you can find it on Amazon at the link below.
Would love to have it tagged
Legal Thriller
Mystery
Southern Fiction
Beach Read
The Kindle Link is
http://amzn.to/gJMRz7

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Ricky Sides

TheTrustNovel said:


> Sean Keefer here. New to the tag list but will go back many pages and tag, tag and tag some more.
> The Trust is my debut novel and you can find it on Amazon at the link below.
> Would love to have it tagged
> Legal Thriller
> Mystery
> Southern Fiction
> Beach Read
> The Kindle Link is
> http://amzn.to/gJMRz7
> 
> Thanks so much!!!


Tagged.  Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Amyshojai

TheTrustNovel said:


> Sean Keefer here. New to the tag list but will go back many pages and tag, tag and tag some more.
> The Trust is my debut novel and you can find it on Amazon at the link below.
> Would love to have it tagged
> Legal Thriller
> Mystery
> Southern Fiction
> Beach Read
> The Kindle Link is
> http://amzn.to/gJMRz7
> 
> Thanks so much!!!


Fancy meeting you here! *s* Got you tagged, both print and kindle and "liked." My books are below. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## TheTrustNovel

My mouse finger is near exhaustion but I have caught up with 5 pages of likes and will plan on making this a daily stop.  Look forward to tagging many more Kindle Books!


----------



## DonnaFaz

I tagged:
Tracy
Melissa
Raine (voted down 'adventure' and 'fiction')
Declan/Decon
Donna
Barbara
Sean

I'm caught up.

~Donna~


----------



## Grace Elliot

Ah, some therapeutic tagging. 
Thanks for all the return tags. 
Grace x


----------



## Gertie Kindle

TheTrustNovel said:


> Sean Keefer here. New to the tag list but will go back many pages and tag, tag and tag some more.
> The Trust is my debut novel and you can find it on Amazon at the link below.
> Would love to have it tagged
> Legal Thriller
> Mystery
> Southern Fiction
> Beach Read
> The Kindle Link is
> http://amzn.to/gJMRz7
> 
> Thanks so much!!!


Tagged and welcome.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.


----------



## Meb Bryant

Melissa,            Scary banner!

Doctor Barbara,      Don't forget to put your name in the tags.


----------



## Mica Jade

Welcome Declan, Dr. Barbara and Sean!

All caught up!

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## Rick Chesler

My first novel is now discounted to $2.99 e-book, could use some fresh tags:

http://www.amazon.com/Wired-Kingdom-ebook/dp/B003NSBSHU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Sonia Rumzi

Hello everyone, my latest could use a bit of help.

 Caring For Eleanor 

Tagging back 6 pages takes some time when everything is new! 
Thanks, -Sonia


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Rick Chesler said:


> My first novel is now discounted to $2.99 e-book, could use some fresh tags:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Wired-Kingdom-ebook/dp/B003NSBSHU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


Tagged you.



Sonia Rumzi said:


> Hello everyone, my latest could use a bit of help.
> 
> Caring For Eleanor
> 
> Tagging back 6 pages takes some time when everything is new!
> Thanks, -Sonia


Tagged all that had tags.


----------



## mdohno

Thanks, Meb! I have way too much fun doing those. LOL

I'm back....will start tagging till I can't tag no more! 
A big thank you to all who have tagged my books so far! You Rock!!!



Meb Bryant said:


> Melissa, Scary banner!
> 
> Doctor Barbara, Don't forget to put your name in the tags.


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up again!

Love to see all the newbies...Mine are in my siggy and thanks for the tags back!

Everyone have a great weekend!


----------



## Les Turner

All caught up.... again.

Link is in sig below for anyone who is yet to tag me. Thanks.


----------



## kahuna

Doctor Barbara
The Trust Novel
Sonia Rumiz

Tagged ya! But two of your titles had no tags assigned.

Here's me: please tag: romance, spirituality, health

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Ricky Sides

All caught up to this point. Welcome to the thread Sonia. I tagged all versions of your books. 

Congratulations on the new release Rick.

Here's a link to my books.

http://www.amazon.com/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Ricky%20Sides


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Thank you all very much.

Yes Amy, I have a Chesapeake Bay Retriever (and a few Labs) who is the star of my children's books.  He's also a therapy dog and goes to work!

I Will tag and try to pop in here each day.  I have guests showing up for the day after an early drive - so have to go get ready. This looks like a very busy author site and I'm happy to jump on board.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Rick and Sonia, I've tagged your books.

I'm all caught up this morning.

~Donna~


----------



## RaineThomas

All caught up again this fine morning. 

A warm welcome to everyone who's new to the thread and thanks for the tags!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new ones, welcome to the thread!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Margaret, wow, that's cool.  I just tagged your Of Love & War using your suggested method of tt.  
That'll make things easy!

Cooking.....


----------



## TheTrustNovel

Much easier when you are catching up a page or 2 from the day before. Thanks to everyone who has tagged The Trust. 
Here is the link to make it easier. The Trust is also on sale for 99 cents through August 17th.
http://amzn.to/gJMRz7


----------



## ShaunaG

Happy weekend everyone! Caught up!


----------



## gregoryblackman

All tagged up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nothing new for me.


----------



## aaronpolson

Dipping in again... caught up... Thanks for the tags!


----------



## Sonia Rumzi

Thank you for the tags and I'm caught up again. ;-)


----------



## AdriannaWhite

All caught up


----------



## Bellagirl

Hi all, I'm new to Kindle and just realized how important this tagging thing is. My book definitely needs some more tags, would really appreciate you guys helping me out and will definitely reciprocate!


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hello, I have caught up. 
My books are in the sig. 
Thanks!
Adam


----------



## Simon Haynes

All caught up. Starting to recognise the covers now so only half the amazon books I press TT on are already tagged. (by me, that is.)


----------



## Aris Whittier

I have carpal tunnel  but I’m all caught up!  

Thanks for the taggs!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bellagirl said:


> Hi all, I'm new to Kindle and just realized how important this tagging thing is. My book definitely needs some more tags, would really appreciate you guys helping me out and will definitely reciprocate!


Tagged you and welcome.

We suggest you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch all the active taggers.


----------



## RaineThomas

All caught up again. So much easier when you stop by every day. 

Many thanks to everyone for the tags!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones and all caught up!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Good morning!

Just tagged all books for:  The Trust Novel, Shauna G, gregoryblackman, amyshojai (and kahuna, thanks). Would appreciate same.

I have a list - more to get done....


----------



## kahuna

Bella Girl

Tagged ya! Here's me: please tag: romance, spirituality, health

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up. 
thanks for the return tags and likes. 
Grace x


----------



## Decon

Got everyone to here since my last visit.


----------



## Rick Chesler

This is brand new from a friend, could use tags, will tag back:

http://www.amazon.com/EXPEDITION-GREEN-GOLD-Eco-Threat-ebook/dp/B005H93E6Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1313336026&sr=8-1


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Rick Chesler said:


> This is brand new from a friend, could use tags, will tag back:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EXPEDITION-GREEN-GOLD-Eco-Threat-ebook/dp/B005H93E6Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1313336026&sr=8-1


Tagged your friend.

Just as a reminder to the new taggers, most of us won't tag other author's names or book titles.


----------



## Mica Jade

All tagged up on this fine Sunday morning 

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## DonnaFaz

Happy Sunday, everyone! Bellagirl, I tagged you. I'm all caught up.

~Donna~


----------



## ShaunaG

All caught up!



Simon Haynes said:


> All caught up. Starting to recognise the covers now so only half the amazon books I press TT on are already tagged. (by me, that is.)


I like to click the "like" button when I tag so if I dont remember whether or not I've tagged something if the like button is clicked I know I tagged it and it's a much faster way to check.


----------



## Amyshojai

Wow, moving fast today, got the new ones. Welcome! And thanks for the tags back.


----------



## Sonia Rumzi

Agreed; Likes are good and catching up once a day is too. 
Thanks everyone, see you tomorrow.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up again.  

Yep. What Gertie said.


----------



## Sophrosyne

I'm totally new to this tagging thing. Please tag me if you get a chance! I'll go back and tag other posters, as well.

***Aw, geez. Just went and tagged books from a different thread by accident. LOL!


----------



## Heather Hummel Author

Wow - what a GREAT Post! I'm loving all the camaraderie here. Thanks, Donna for starting this. I'm going through and tagging people's books. I also think it's worth clicking the LIKE button at the top of the page...yes? Amazon is very intricate and the more activity on each book's page, the more it's webbed into the over all system (Plug Your Book - can't think of the author's name off hand - does a good job of explaining it all).

I'd love any Tags or Likes for my two novels...

Write from the Heart: A Novel (Journals from the Heart)
Whispers from the Heart: A Novel (Journals from the Heart)

Cheers and happy tagging!

FYI - my old novels Through Hazel Eyes & The Universe Is My Sugar Daddy are discontinued - the new Journals from the Heart series replaces them.


----------



## Heather Hummel Author

Sophrosyne said:


> I'm totally new to this tagging thing. Please tag me if you get a chance! I'll go back and tag other posters, as well.
> 
> ***Aw, geez. Just went and tagged books from a different thread by accident. LOL!


Hi Madeline, I'm new too - looks like we have some catching up to do with all these great authors! I clicked LIKE on your book and tagged it as well. You can click on the box next to each tag that's there already, too. Makes it simple.

Cheers!
Heather


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread ladies.  I tagged your books. *Write from the Heart *had no tags, but I'll be happy to go back and tag it when you add some.


----------



## Heather Hummel Author

Sonia Rumzi said:


> Agreed; Likes are good and catching up once a day is too.
> Thanks everyone, see you tomorrow.


Hi Sonia! I'm catching up slowly but surely with everyone! I went to each of your books' pages and clicked LIKE and agreed with all the tags.

Cheers and happy tagging!

Heather


----------



## Heather Hummel Author

Ricky Sides said:


> Welcome to the thread ladies.  I tagged your books. *Write from the Heart *had no tags, but I'll be happy to go back and tag it when you add some.


Hi Ricky! I just saw that and added tags - so they're there now. I literally just converted my old novels to these new ones this week, so still catching them up...thanks SOOOO much! Going to do the rest of yours now - I'm also clicking on LIKE at the top of the books' pages too...that's gotta help as well.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged. Thanks for the heads up on the new status of your book. That was quick.

We're suggesting you only go back six pages. You'll get to the active taggers that way in no time. After that, just check in periodically to maintain your active status. This thread moves quickly. I recommend checking in at least once a day. Some of us do so more frequently because we don't like getting behind.

Many taggers use the *tt* method. When the product page opens up, click the *t* key twice in rapid succession. That opens a popup tagging screen with up to ten tags in blue at the bottom. Click the blue tags to add them to your tag selection box, then click the save button. It's faster, but you can only add ten tags tops with the method.

Again, welcome to the thread. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## leearco

Catching up

I have a new book The Chinese Medicine Diet that needs liking and tagging please.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005H690Q2

diet, dieting, chinese medicine, yin yang, weight loss, diet book, lose fat, dieting, self-help, lose weight, kindle, health


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged. I got to be the first.   You forgot to tag it.


----------



## Sophrosyne

Whew. All caught up on this page.


----------



## Sophrosyne

Ricky Sides said:


> Many taggers use the *tt* method. When the product page opens up, click the *t* key twice in rapid succession. That opens a popup tagging screen with up to ten tags in blue at the bottom. Click the blue tags to add them to your tag selection box, then click the save button. It's faster, but you can only add ten tags tops with the method.


Oh, thank goodness. A faster way to tag. My arm was getting sore. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Bellagirl

Whew indeed. Finally caught up on everyone on the last 2 pages!


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the new books, congrats and welcome to the thread!


----------



## Heather Hummel Author

leearco said:


> Catching up
> 
> I have a new book The Chinese Medicine Diet that needs liking and tagging please.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005H690Q2
> 
> diet, dieting, chinese medicine, yin yang, weight loss, diet book, lose fat, dieting, self-help, lose weight, kindle, health


I tagged 'em! I was also the first to LIKE it.


----------



## Heather Hummel Author

Bellagirl said:


> Whew indeed. Finally caught up on everyone on the last 2 pages!


Hi BellaGirl - I LIKED your book and tagged/agreed with all the tags up to the 15 limit! Cheers, Heather


----------



## Heather Hummel Author

Amyshojai said:


> Caught up with the new books, congrats and welcome to the thread!


Hi Amy! I went through and LIKED and tagged all of your books - I added Your Aging Dog to my Wish List - will order it after I'm done catching up with all the tags. My dogs are 8, so I know I need to read it!

Cheers, Heather


----------



## Heather Hummel Author

RaineThomas said:


> All caught up again. So much easier when you stop by every day.
> 
> Many thanks to everyone for the tags!


Hi Raine! I LIKED and tagged all three of your books!

Have a great weekend!

Heather


----------



## Heather Hummel Author

DonnaFaz said:


> Happy Sunday, everyone! Bellagirl, I tagged you. I'm all caught up.
> 
> ~Donna~


Donna -
I'm so glad to see you're still posting after over 18k posts! You started quite the popular thread, which I've just happily joined in on. I'm making my way through everyone's books and posts and can already see that people are tagging my own books - so much gratitude to all who do.

I've LIKED and tagged all of your books as well as Grace Elliot, Kahuna, Doctor Barbara, Amy Shojai, and others that I've already posted about...

Happy LIKING and TAGGING everyone!

Cheers,
Heather


----------



## Bellagirl

Thanks Donna, Heather, Kahuna and everybody on this thread, for helping one another! Oh, and Amy, I have a soft spot for the kitties, love your pet care books!


----------



## Rick Chesler

This one's from me:
http://www.amazon.com/Wired-Kingdom-ebook/dp/B003NSBSHU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313357000&sr=1-1

This one's from a friend I owe:
http://www.amazon.com/EXPEDITION-GREEN-GOLD-Eco-Threat-ebook/dp/B005H93E6Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313349974&sr=1-1


----------



## Heather Hummel Author

Okay everyone,
I've just LIKED and TAGGED the following:

Rick Chesler
Sonia Rumzi
mdohno (Melissa)
Tess St John
Les Turner
TheTrustNovel
ShaunaG
AdriannaWhite

I went back several pages - if I missed you, just let me know and I'll go forth Tagging and Liking your books, too!

I appreciate everyone who returns the favor...again, this is a great thread. Glad I found it!


----------



## Bellagirl

Heather, I liked and tagged all your books already!


----------



## aaronpolson

Got yours, Heather, as well as several others. 

Thanks, everyone, for the tags.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

A Walk In The Woods
Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author, Margaret lake
A Walk In The Woods paperback 
Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, indie author, Margaret lake
Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Heather and Bella, thanks so much for the nice words about the pet books. Gotta admit...the fur-kids rule my life. *s*


----------



## Heather Hummel Author

@Gertie- Thanks! And I went through and LIKED and TAGGED all of yours!

@BellaGirl - Thanks for returning the favor, too!

@Amy - My fur kids rule my life - and house - and car. We walked down to the beach today and they had a blast with all the other dogs. Carmel, CA has the most dog friendly beach I know!

To Like and Tag everyone's books, I've been right clicking, opening the book in a new tab, Liking it (at the top), then going down and using the TT method of blocking all the tags and Saving them. Close tab, go back here and do the next one. It's quite methodical and I'm learning a lot about some great authors.

I also went to the Twitter Exchange thread and have gained a lot of new Twitter Followers. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,65619.450.html A woman named Nathalie made a list of all the followers, which made it easy to follow everyone!


----------



## Steve Silkin

Just tagged books by:

Sibel Hodge (Diary)
Tracy Sharp x 2
Aaron Polson x 2 (Feast, Darkened Streets)
Mica Jade (Love's Passion)
Meb Bryant x 2
Donna Clayton, Donna Fasano
Melissa Ohnoutka x 2
Donna White Glaser
Shauna Granger
Leila Bryce Sin
Raine Thomas x 3

Asking for tags on my new one, The Bishop Moves Diagonally, a poem about Bobby Fischer, Jimmy Page, and me and my dad.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Steve. Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Heather Hummel Author

Steve Silkin said:


> Just tagged books by:
> 
> Asking for tags on my new one, The Bishop Moves Diagonally, a poem about Bobby Fischer, Jimmy Page, and me and my dad.


Hi Steve! Done!

I'd love any Tags or Likes for my two novels...

Write from the Heart: A Novel (Journals from the Heart)
Whispers from the Heart: A Novel (Journals from the Heart)

Cheers and happy tagging!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Tagging away again. Nice to see some of these new books.


----------



## Les Turner

All caught up again on tags and likes. I can't believe how quickly this thread can get ahead of me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Steve Silkin said:


> Just tagged books by:
> 
> Sibel Hodge (Diary)
> Tracy Sharp x 2
> Aaron Polson x 2 (Feast, Darkened Streets)
> Mica Jade (Love's Passion)
> Meb Bryant x 2
> Donna Clayton, Donna Fasano
> Melissa Ohnoutka x 2
> Donna White Glaser
> Shauna Granger
> Leila Bryce Sin
> Raine Thomas x 3
> 
> Asking for tags on my new one, The Bishop Moves Diagonally, a poem about Bobby Fischer, Jimmy Page, and me and my dad.


Tagged. Good luck with the new one.


----------



## Iain Manson

Caught up, wheezing.

I'd appreciate the following:

The Lion and the Eagle
("tt" what's already there)

The Happiest Days
("tt" what's already there)

Jezira:
_fundamentalism, iran-iraq war, persian gulf, 1980s, islam, muslim, psychopath, serial killer, arabian gulf, hit men_

Randy Bastard
_game shows, satire, cult of celebrity, media mogul, reality tv, comedy, consumerism, media, publishing, dark humor_

*Heather*: Thanks for your effort and enthusiasm, but I have to admit that I'm not easy about "Liking" what I haven't read. Endorsing tags that are presumably accurate is rather different. Other opinions?


----------



## Bellagirl

Ok, tagged everyone on this page and went back 4 pages. My eyes are going crossed, lol


----------



## Heather Hummel Author

Iain Manson said:


> Caught up, wheezing.
> 
> *Heather*: Thanks for your effort and enthusiasm, but I have to admit that I'm not easy about "Liking" what I haven't read. Endorsing tags that are presumably accurate is rather different. Other opinions?


Hi Iain,
I see your point...I'm not posting the Likes to any social media like FB or Twitter...i.e. you can click Like and then just not send it to these sites, leaving it an anonymous like, but if you were thinking I'm sending them to FB or Twitter et al, I'm not and totally agree with you. I was being ambitious in trying to catch up to all you guys since I only just found this thread. I'd be curious to know what others know about the impact of the numbers of Likes on your page has. I'm presuming it's better than the Tags, but not sure. Thoughts welcome!

Cheers,
Heather

ps Going to do your books now...because I've LIKED all the others, I will certainly do yours as well.


----------



## Ricky Sides

To the best of my knowledge, Amazon uses Likes to formulate recommendations for the person clicking them and that's the extent of the usage. Of course, a high Like count might lead potential customers who are face book oriented to have a higher regard for the books. Some thread members like the Like button because it gives them an easy way to track who they've tagged as soon as the page opens. 

I tend to use it if I genuinely like a book or its concept. If its a book concept I don't like, then I don't use it because I don't want Amazon sending me a ton of recommendations about something I don't like.


----------



## Steve Silkin

Quick catch-up:

Just tagged books by:

Les Turner
Margaret Lake (Walk, paper and e-; Listen, with bonus novelette)
Christiana Miller
Joe and Denise (Back)
Ricky (Coping)
Heather Hummel x 2


----------



## Heather Hummel Author

@Ricky - That makes total sense. 
@Steve - did your books x 5


----------



## Sonia Rumzi

Wow, maybe I should come back twice a day. 
Like a trail bread crumb, I'm all caught up to here.


----------



## Anne Maven

Tagged Sonia Rumzi, Heather Hummer, Steve Silkin, Ricky Sides

Cheers,
Anne


----------



## Bellagirl

Please tag me too, I've tagged everyone on this page


----------



## Anne Maven

Bellagirl said:


> Please tag me too, I've tagged everyone on this page


Just tagged you!

Anne


----------



## Bellagirl

Thanks so much, Anne!


----------



## kahuna

sophiasange


----------



## kahuna

Saphrosyne
Heather Hummell

Tagged ya! Here's me: please tag: romance, spirituality, health

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anne Maven said:


> Tagged Sonia Rumzi, Heather Hummer, Steve Silkin, Ricky Sides
> 
> Cheers,
> Anne


Tagged you and welcome.

We suggest you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch all the active taggers.


----------



## MartinLake

I have tagged the following today.

Grace Elliot
Declan Conner
Rick Chesler
Donna Faz
Heather Hummel
Leearco
Sophrosyne
Saffina Desforges

Please tag me on the following UK sites or the US ones. Thanks.

[=The Lost King: Resistance=]
[=Wasteland: The Lost King by Martin Lake=]
[=Nuggets by Martin Lake=]
[=Mr Toad's Wedding=]
[=For King and Country by Martin Lake=]


----------



## DonnaFaz

Heather Hummel Author said:


> Donna -
> I'm so glad to see you're still posting after over 18k posts! You started quite the popular thread, which I've just happily joined in on. I'm making my way through everyone's books and posts and can already see that people are tagging my own books - so much gratitude to all who do.
> 
> Cheers,
> Heather


Heather...I might have started the thread, but it's Margaret, Ricky and the others who have kept it going so strongly. I was absent for many weeks taking care of my dad and then grieving his loss (my heart is smiling, knowing he is in a better place) and life in general. I come here as often as I possibly can to catch up with tagging and touch base with everyone.

Welcome to the thread!

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz

I'm all caught up. I have a new book (haven't even put it in my siggie line yet) that needs some tagging love. It's called An Accidental Family.

PLEASE do not click 'chick-lit'...I don't want to disappoint readers. This is a romance novel. (Yes, there's a big difference in the two genres.)

Here's a link:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GQN0YG

Tag with:

romance, contemporary romance, harlequin, silhouette, love, relationships, family, funny romance, humorous romance, marriage of convenience, backlist ebook

Thank you all very much!

~Donna~


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with the newbies:

Mdohno
Doctor Barbara
The Trust NOvel
Rick Chesler
Sonia Rumzi
Bellagirl
Decon
Sophrosyne
Heather Hummel
Leearco
Martin Lake

----------------------

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## klenart

Please, oh mighty taggers, help my new title with a little love.

Of course I will leave the required offering to the tagging gods. I will spend the next 30 minutes going backwards through the thread hitting as many as I can during that time and will also come back later today and progress forwards in thanks to all you lovely people!

I've preseeded this with appropriate tags of comedy, funny, historical, history, humor, parody


----------



## seventhspell

Hi caught up again, 
new for me were,
Anne Maven
Sophrosyne
heather hummel and there were tags  on all books to do
decon all books
Doctor Barabara, great dog
Mdoho
new one from Donna
learco's new one
klenart's new one
new from steve silkin
Aris whittier
bellagirl
the trust novel
rick chesler
sonia rumzi

wow away a couple of days and the thread goes wild


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Just tagged MG Scarsbrook's books and Donna's.

Donna, went through the same anguish the first few months of 2011.  No fun.

Time heals most things.....

More later.


----------



## John Dwyer

Hi All,
Here's my tags for High Road To Tibet:

kindle
ebook
china travel
tibet travel
nepal travel
india travel
travel writing
tibetan buddhism
great wall
great wall of china
shanghai
beijing
terracotta army
dali lama
lhasa

Links:
Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0045Y1PSI
Amazon.co.uk: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0045Y1PSI

Thanks! I'll now go back five pages and start tagging from there.
John


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caught up with everyone.

John, you need to list your tags across with a comma in between each. Listing vertically doesn't help us to copy and paste.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

For those of you requesting UK tags, please go here.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg571978.html#msg571978

We keep separate threads for US and UK tags because you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK to have tagging privileges there. Most of the taggers here don't have UK privileges.


----------



## kahuna

klenart
john dwyer

Tagged ya! Here's me: please tag: romance, spirituality, health

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## John Dwyer

Ops - sorry about that. Here's my comma seperated list and amazon.com only link. Thanks for the heads up about that.

Tags:
kindle,ebook,china travel,tibet travel,nepal travel,india travel,travel writing,tibetan buddhism,great wall,great wall of china,shanghai,beijing,terracotta army,dali lama,lhasa

Link:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0045Y1PSI/

Please 'Like' as well if you think it's warrented.
Thanks,
John


----------



## Amyshojai

Got all the new ones tagged, and all caught up.


----------



## John Dwyer

Tagged the following today, will check back tomorrow for more:
Kahuna
Iain Manson
tracy marchini
Sean Keefer
leearco
Margaret Lake
Steve Silkin
LexyHarper
klerart
Doctor Barbara
Amyshojai

John


----------



## ShaunaG

Happy Monday everyone. All caught up.

Welcome to the new taggers. Please feel free to just post one update saying you've caught up or list who you've tagged for the day if you're so inclined. The thread gets a little unruly without us posting individual "caught up" posts for each and every member.


----------



## Anne Maven

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tagged you and welcome.
> 
> We suggest you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch all the active taggers.


Will do. Thanks for the tag!


----------



## Decon

Got all the new ones since my last visit.

I think I need to visit every day.


----------



## Tess St John

Whew...caught up...Nice to see so many newbies here to tag...means more tags for everyone!!! 

My books are in my siggy...thanks for any tags back!


----------



## Anne Maven

Hi,

Tagged the following authors -

Aaron polson, Jason Kristopher, Donna Faz, Tracy Marchini, Tracy Sharp, Melissa Ohnoutka, Margaret Lake (A walk in the woods, Arianna’s pride. The other links didn’t work), Raine Thomas, Gregory Blackman, Elena Aitken, Meb Bryant, Mica Jade, Sibel Hodge, seventhspell, Decon, Shauna G, Mystery Girl, Doctor Barbara, Sean Keefer, Rick Chesler, Les Turner, The trust novel, Adriana White, Adam Kisiel, Simon Haynes (first book, the other links didn’t work), Aris Whittier, Sophrosyne, leearco, Iain Manson, Lexy Harper, M.G. Scarsbrook,  klenart, John Dwyer, Tess St.John

I skipped some because I've tagged them before and the tags were already present.

Have a good day,
Anne


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up. 
Thanks for return tags and likes. 

Grace x


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anne Maven said:


> Hi,
> 
> Tagged the following authors -
> 
> Aaron polson, Jason Kristopher, Donna Faz, Tracy Marchini, Tracy Sharp, Melissa Ohnoutka, Margaret Lake (A walk in the woods, Arianna's pride. The other links didn't work), Raine Thomas, Gregory Blackman, Elena Aitken, Meb Bryant, Mica Jade, Sibel Hodge, seventhspell, Decon, Shauna G, Mystery Girl, Doctor Barbara, Sean Keefer, Rick Chesler, Les Turner, The trust novel, Adriana White, Adam Kisiel, Simon Haynes (first book, the other links didn't work), Aris Whittier, Sophrosyne, leearco, Iain Manson, Lexy Harper, M.G. Scarsbrook, klenart, John Dwyer, Tess St.John
> 
> I skipped some because I've tagged them before and the tags were already present.
> 
> Have a good day,
> Anne


Thanks for the tags. I went back to my post and checked the links. They all work. You can go to the Amazon US in my siggy which will bring you to my author central page.


----------



## Sonia Rumzi

Thanks for the new tags everyone and a few likes too. See you tomorrow, with some new folks joining in?


----------



## Ricky Sides

Congratulations on the new release Donna.  I tagged it.

Welcome to the thread John. I tagged your book. Both versions.

http://www.amazon.com/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Ricky%20Sides


----------



## Heather Hummel Author

Hi All,
I'm all caught up!

I'd also like to add my nonfiction book if you can help that one out too...

GO BIKE & Other Signs from the Universe (Unforgettable: Write Your Story)

Happy Monday, Everyone!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Heather Hummel Author said:


> Hi All,
> I'm all caught up!
> 
> I'd also like to add my nonfiction book if you can help that one out too...
> 
> GO BIKE & Other Signs from the Universe (Unforgettable: Write Your Story)
> 
> Happy Monday, Everyone!


Tagged and liked. Nice concept.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your bike book, and all caught up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Heather Hummel Author said:


> Hi All,
> I'm all caught up!
> 
> I'd also like to add my nonfiction book if you can help that one out too...
> 
> GO BIKE & Other Signs from the Universe (Unforgettable: Write Your Story)
> 
> Happy Monday, Everyone!


Tagged you.


----------



## psladiebug

Hello everyone,
I am new to the thread, but have started tagging and liking pages. I will continue on until I get all of you! It just might take a little bit
I have two on amazon and would love some tags or likes

Thanks in advance
Angie Merriam

http://www.amazon.com/Neveah-Standing-Broken-ebook/dp/B005GMY7T2/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313445167&sr=1-3

http://www.amazon.com/Neveah-A-Broken-Forever-ebook/dp/B004HB1WIM/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313447923&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Neveah-Broken-Forever-Angie-Merriam/dp/1456471724/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313447923&sr=1-1


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your 3 books tagged, welcome to the thread! We generally recommend you just go back 5-6 pages and tag forward--that gets all the "regular" taggers.


----------



## Mica Jade

Wow! Lots of new books and friends since yesterday! Welcome to the thread.

I'm so sorry to hear about the situation, Karen. I hope you will reconsider and stay  

All tagged up since Sunday.

Thanks for the tags, everyone!


----------



## Ricky Sides

psladiebug said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am new to the thread, but have started tagging and liking pages. I will continue on until I get all of you! It just might take a little bit
> I have two on amazon and would love some tags or likes
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Angie Merriam
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Neveah-Standing-Broken-ebook/dp/B005GMY7T2/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313445167&sr=1-3
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Neveah-A-Broken-Forever-ebook/dp/B004HB1WIM/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313447923&sr=1-1
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Neveah-Broken-Forever-Angie-Merriam/dp/1456471724/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313447923&sr=1-1


Welcome to the thread. I tagged your books.


----------



## Anne Maven

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Thanks for the tags. I went back to my post and checked the links. They all work. You can go to the Amazon US in my siggy which will bring you to my author central page.


Tagged your books. I must've tagged some already, because the tags were already highlighted.

thanks,
Anne


----------



## Gertie Kindle

karenk105 said:


> I spent more time on this thread than anywhere else, so I wanted to say... goodbye, my fellow taggers! You guys were _awesome_!
> 
> My parting thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,80078.0.html Hopefully it has some useful advice for anyone who's putting to much pressure on themselves or feeling burnt out!
> 
> Take care, everyone! And keep on keepin' on!


Time to drop back 10 and punt. Get some rest and come back when you're ready. We'll still be here.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

psladiebug said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am new to the thread, but have started tagging and liking pages. I will continue on until I get all of you! It just might take a little bit
> I have two on amazon and would love some tags or likes
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Angie Merriam
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Neveah-Standing-Broken-ebook/dp/B005GMY7T2/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313445167&sr=1-3
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Neveah-A-Broken-Forever-ebook/dp/B004HB1WIM/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313447923&sr=1-1
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Neveah-Broken-Forever-Angie-Merriam/dp/1456471724/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313447923&sr=1-1


Got you tagged and welcome.



Anne Maven said:


> Tagged your books. I must've tagged some already, because the tags were already highlighted.
> 
> thanks,
> Anne


Thanks, Anne. I appreciate your taking the time to check.


----------



## RaineThomas

All caught up again.

Thanks everyone for the tags.


----------



## kahuna

psladiebug angie

Tagged ya! Here's me: please tag: romance, spirituality, health

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## AdriannaWhite

All tagged up


----------



## gregoryblackman

Same


----------



## PMartelly

oOo! I want to participate! 

I'm going to start backward and work my way up. My book is in my signature!


----------



## Meb Bryant

Caught up 714-728. Thanks for the likes/tags.

Harbinger of Evil
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XMQKSW

http://www.amazon.com/Harbinger-Evil-Meb-Bryant/dp/1461130301/ref=tmm_pap_title_0
(paperback)

Monster Spray
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055T7FZ4


----------



## ShaunaG

PMartelly said:


> oOo! I want to participate!
> 
> I'm going to start backward and work my way up. My book is in my signature!


Welcome to the thread!

Only go back 5-6 pages - that'll get you the active taggers.


----------



## Bellagirl

Caught up -liked and tagged everybody!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones, all caught up!


----------



## 28612

... Slinking back in with my tattered good intentions trailing behind me, along with a sorry tale of serial computer woes and other head-exploding episodes.

Now caught up after tagging from p 721:
Lee Tisler
Lisa S x5 (other previously done)
Meb x3
Mica x3 (others previously done)
Shaua 1 (other previously done)
Martin x5
Tallulah 1 (other previously done)
Aaron P x2 (others previously done)
Andrew A 1 (others previously done)
Tracy x2
Tracy M x2 (others previously done)
Melissa O x2
Raine x3 (without fiction, adventure)
Sibel H 1 (others previously done)
Declan x7
Donna
Barbara E x5
Sean K
Rick C x2 (other previously done)
Sonia R x5
Adrianna x6
Elisa
Adam K x2 (other previously done)
Simon H x4
Christiana M
Heather H x2 + non-fic
Steve S 1 (others previously done_
Donna's new
K. Lenart
John D
Angie M x3
Parrisha

Asking for the listed tags for the following books (these are the same replacement tags I requested earlier, so old-timers who were kind enough to replacement tag these, you're off the hook  ) Thanks in advance to everyone else!

Almost a Bride (Wyoming Wildflowers Book 1)

http://ow.ly/63Q6k

http://www.amazon.com/Almost-Bride-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58Z2/ref=sr_1_10?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313305786&sr=1-10

Emotional romance, reunion romance, ranch romance, cowboy romance, rancher, ranching, cowboy, marriage of convenience romance, lost love romance, sizzle, marriage of convenience, second-chance romance, patricia mclinn, backlist ebooks, western romance

Match Made in Wyoming (Wyoming Wildflowers Book 2)

http://ow.ly/63QeX

http://www.amazon.com/Match-Made-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58V6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313442873&sr=1-1

Emotional romance, reunion romance, ranch romance, cowboy romance, rancher, ranching, cowboy, sizzle, snowbound, secret identity, patricia mclinn, wounded hero romance, dog rescue, collie dog, collie puppy

A Stranger in the Family (Book 1: Bardville Trilogy) (Bardville, Wyoming Trilogy)

http://ow.ly/63Qmh

http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Family-Book-Bardville-ebook/dp/B00457VKIA/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313442873&sr=1-6

Emotional romance, family secrets, ranch, ranching, ranch romance, secret baby romance, sizzle, adoption reunion, romance novel, western romance, heartwarming, trilogy romance, kindle authors, patricia mclinn, 99 cents

Prelude to a Wedding (The Wedding Series Book 1)

http://ow.ly/63QJM

http://www.amazon.com/Prelude-Wedding-Book-ebook/dp/B0044XUZ72/ref=sr_1_13?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313443517&sr=1-13

Emotional romance, Chicago romance, family secrets, opposites attract romance, 
trilogy romance, kindle authors, patricia mclinn, sizzle, backlist ebooks, college friends, heartwarming, backlist ebooks, romance novel, love story books, antique appraiser

WIDOW WOMAN
http://www.amazon.com/Widow-Woman-ebook/dp/B00457VKIK

Any down votes on "contemporary" and "contemporary romance" much appreciated

Preferred tags:
western historical romance, romance, historical romance, fiction, western, relationships, ranch, 1880s, 19th century, wyoming, kindle, cowboy, cowboys, backlist ebooks, kindle authors


----------



## Ricky Sides

PMartelly said:


> oOo! I want to participate!
> 
> I'm going to start backward and work my way up. My book is in my signature!


Welcome to the thread. I tagged your book.


----------



## Simon Haynes

Tagging the new ones now. My first novel is on Kindle as of five minutes ago (left hand image in my sig) It only has my own tags at this stage.


----------



## psladiebug

Hello,
So I am starting on the oldest page and working my way forward! Thanks to everyone who tagged me already. Question~How do you all have thumbnails of you books as links? I can't figure it out. Thanks for your help.

Angie Merriam

http://www.amazon.com/Neveah-A-Broken-Forever-ebook/dp/B004HB1WIM/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313496468&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Neveah-Broken-Forever-Angie-Merriam/dp/1456471724/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313496468&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Neveah-Standing-Broken-ebook/dp/B005GMY7T2/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313496468&sr=1-3


----------



## Simon Haynes

At the top of the page, just under the KindleBoards logo, it says 'link-maker'

Cheers
Simon


----------



## seventhspell

Hello there,
have caught up again new this time for me were

John Dwyer
Heather Hummel Author  Go Bike as requested
psladiebug
PMartelly
Simon Haynes now you have two tags on each category for Hal Spacejock

thanks for tags back my links are in the signature line


----------



## Sara Pierce

Oh my!! A girl takes a few days off and this thread explodes!! 

Well, at it's normal explode-y rate anyway.  I think I was somewhere around page 717 so I'll go backwards and tag the newcomers or new book arrivals from this post's old hats. I'd appreciate any tags you'd be willing to send my way as well. 

Welcome newbies!! 

ETA: All caught up!! Also sampled a few newbies, looking forward to reading them!


----------



## kahuna

All caught up. Thanks, everyone.

Here's me: please tag: romance, spirituality, health

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up this morning, welcome to new authors/books!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Good morning.

Just tagged all books for Seventhspell and Simon Haynes  (Kahuna, already did yours).  

I worked backwards so of the 15 tags I could tag, I started with the ones less done.

If you guys could get my books, would appreciate it.  And can someone add "Robin Cook" as a tag to my Operation Neurosurgeon and Outcome, A Novel and definitely click on  authors' names?

Patricia M.......going to get yours right now.

Later....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Doctor Barbara said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Just tagged all books for Seventhspell and Simon Haynes (Kahuna, already did yours).
> 
> I worked backwards so of the 15 tags I could tag, I started with the ones less done.
> 
> If you guys could get my books, would appreciate it. And can someone add "Robin Cook" as a tag to my Operation Neurosurgeon and Outcome, A Novel and definitely click on authors' names?
> 
> Patricia M.......going to get yours right now.
> 
> Later....


Most of us won't tag other people's names or names of other books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged the newcomers and welcome.

Tagged new releases and good luck.

Welcome back, Patricia.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up this morning!


----------



## Sara Pierce

Barbara I seem to have missed your books, not sure why, but I've now tagged all of them! 

(although Operation Neurosurgeon has some really weird tags, you may want to check them out...)


----------



## ShaunaG

psladiebug said:


> Hello,
> So I am starting on the oldest page and working my way forward!


No, no, no, no! Do not try to get 700+ pages! We only ask new taggers to start on the page you first posted on and then work back 5-6 pages tops! Many people have dropped out of the thread, so if you get those of us on the more recent pages you'll get the active taggers. I can't imagine how long 700 pages would take.


----------



## Heather Hummel Author

seventhspell said:


> Hello there,
> have caught up again new this time for me were
> 
> John Dwyer
> Heather Hummel Author Go Bike as requested
> psladiebug
> PMartelly
> Simon Haynes now you have two tags on each category for Hal Spacejock
> 
> thanks for tags back my links are in the signature line


Thanks, Tess! I got your four books as well!


----------



## SBJones

Damn it! I had a long list of tagged books all pasted in and then closed the wrong window.

Oh well. Caught up.

Requiem can be found here.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00572MWYS


----------



## mdohno

Catching up again!  Thanks everyone!!


----------



## DDScott

Happy Tuesday, Y'All!!!

I'm gonna start getting caught-up now (I'm done up thru page 716 and will be working from there)!!!

And *I've got a brand new release too - LIP GLOCK - which could sure use all your tag luuuvvvin'!!!*

***You'll see the link in my siggy line!***

Thanks bunches --- D. D.

P.S. Can't wait to see all your new books and all you new authors to our Thread too! Cheers, Y'All!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DDScott said:


> Happy Tuesday, Y'All!!!
> 
> I'm gonna start getting caught-up now (I'm done up thru page 716 and will be working from there)!!!
> 
> And *I've got a brand new release too - LIP GLOCK - which could sure use all your tag luuuvvvin'!!!*
> 
> ***You'll see the link in my siggy line!***
> 
> Thanks bunches --- D. D.
> 
> P.S. Can't wait to see all your new books and all you new authors to our Thread too! Cheers, Y'All!!!


Congratulations, DD. Good luck. You're titles are always so creative.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new one tagged, DD, congrats!


----------



## Sonia Rumzi

Thanks for the new tags everyone as I catch up to here for another day.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.   Congratulations on the new release DD.


----------



## Anne Maven

Just caught up from page 726 to here.

Thanks for your tags everyone. Do appreciate it 

Anne


----------



## PMartelly

Still working on tags! So many pages to get through! lol


----------



## Simon Haynes

Congrats on the new release. Tagged!



DDScott said:


> Happy Tuesday, Y'All!!!
> 
> I'm gonna start getting caught-up now (I'm done up thru page 716 and will be working from there)!!!
> 
> And *I've got a brand new release too - LIP GLOCK - which could sure use all your tag luuuvvvin'!!!*
> 
> ***You'll see the link in my siggy line!***
> 
> Thanks bunches --- D. D.
> 
> P.S. Can't wait to see all your new books and all you new authors to our Thread too! Cheers, Y'All!!!


----------



## aaronpolson

Dipping in for a before-bed tagging session ---  

Thanks to everyone who has tagged my books (linked below).  

G'night.


----------



## Les Turner

Aaron, Simon, Ann, got you guys.

Already had most others.

Tag me back please fellow KBers!


----------



## Mica Jade

All tagged up for Tuesday!

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## Heather Hummel Author

Happy Tagging Tuesday to All!

If you haven't tagged *Gracefully *- Gracefully: Looking and Being Your Best at Any Age- that's my mom's and my book (it's been out for a while) - and my other nonfiction book *GO BIKE*: GO BIKE & Other Signs from the Universe (Unforgettable: Write Your Story) - I appreciate any tagging since I just added them to my signature line.

Sorry for the delayed addition...I wasn't expecting to be tagging the day I found this link, let alone how awesome everyone is about it.

And for any *newbies,* my novels are:

Write from the Heart: A Novel (Journals from the Heart)

Whispers from the Heart: A Novel (Journals from the Heart)

As for me, I just tagged:

John Dwyer
Parrisha
Simon
Les
Mica
Meb
Angie

Everyone else is tagged by me! Tag you're it??!!


----------



## Iain Manson

As of this moment, I'm ahead of everyone. Look on my works, ye Mighty, and despair!

I'm looking for:

The Lion and the Eagle
Use "tt"

The Happiest Days
Use "tt"

Jezira:
_fundamentalism, iran-iraq war, persian gulf, 1980s, islam, muslim, psychopath, serial killer, arabian gulf, hit men_

Randy Bastard
_game shows, satire, cult of celebrity, media mogul, reality tv, comedy, consumerism, media, publishing, dark humor_

*Heather*: Can't see any tags for your mom's book. Be a dutiful daughter, and give her some.


----------



## Steve Silkin

recently tagged:

Parisha Martelly
Anne Maven x 2
Sonia Rumzi x 4

Thanks to those who's been tagging mine!!


----------



## ShaunaG

In a fit of insomnia I've wandered in to get caught up.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up again. 
Some lovely new covers coming through. 

Grace x


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the latest tagged, and all up to date.


----------



## RCombes

Hello,

I just discovered this thread (I'm pretty new on kindle publishing, my novel is online since the last week of July), and the importance of being tagged.

I'll start tagging your books right now. Here's the link of mine : http://www.amazon.com/Compagnie-Hyde-French-ebook/dp/B005ECMXP4/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313569875&sr=1-1

Thanks to all of you ! (ps : sorry if my english is not that good in my posts, I'm not a native speaker).


----------



## Ricky Sides

R Combes,

I tagged your book. Welcome to the thread. If you release an English version, please let us know. From the description I know I'd love to read the book. Unfortunately, my reading is limited to English.

Heather,

I tagged the paperback version of the book cowritten by your Mom. Let us know if you decide to add Kindle tags please. I'll be happy to return to the page to tag that as well.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hi,

I have tagged the new releases (they look cool). Send them to http://goodkindles.blogspot.com (read instructions first).

Cheers

Adam


----------



## Simon Haynes

I went to tag 'gracefully' but there aren't any tags showing. Do you have suggestions?



Heather Hummel Author said:


> Happy Tagging Tuesday to All!
> 
> If you haven't tagged *Gracefully *- Gracefully: Looking and Being Your Best at Any Age- that's my mom's and my book (it's been out for a while) - and my other nonfiction book *GO BIKE*: GO BIKE & Other Signs from the Universe (Unforgettable: Write Your Story) - I appreciate any tagging since I just added them to my signature line.
> 
> Everyone else is tagged by me! Tag you're it??!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.


----------



## nicholasmcgirr

Been a while since I've been on here. All caught up for the past two pages. Thanks in advance for the tags back!

Nicholas.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

done:

Ladyeclectic (Thanks, I'll check on that).
Heather Hummel (but you have no tags for Gracefully)
SBJones
mdohno


----------



## kahuna

RCombes
HeatherHummell

Heather, tried to tag your mom's book. But no tags were there to tag!

Tagged ya! Here's me: please tag: romance, spirituality, health

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kahuna said:


> RCombes
> HeatherHummell
> 
> Heather, tried to tag your mom's book. But no tags were there to tag!
> 
> Tagged ya! Here's me: please tag: romance, spirituality, health
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kahuna


Kahuna, after all these years, it's good to see the real you. That is the real you, isn't it?


----------



## DDScott

Good Mornin', Y'All!

Got tons of Tag Luuuvvv to report...these are all either new to me or had new books for me:

Barbara Ebel
Declan Conner
Benjamin Richards
Rick Chesler
Mica Jade
Leila Bryce Sin
Sonia Rumzi
Christiana Miller
Heather Hummel
Lee William Tisler
Elisa Hategan
Aaron Polson
Steve Silkin
Martin Lake
Donna Fasano
Lexy Harper
K. Lenart
John Dwyer
Angie Merriam
Adrianna White
Parrisha Martelly
Meb Bryant
Sara Pierce
Melissa Ohnoutka
Simon Haynes
Sibel Hodge
Romain Combes
Adam Kisiel

WooHoooo!!! Congrats on all your new releases and for those of you new to our Thread...Welcome!!!

*All of my books are in my siggy line...and my newest release - LIP GLOCK - needs to the most tag luuuvvv!!!*

Thanks bunches to all of you for sharin' the luuuvvv!

Cheers!!!


----------



## herocious

Hi! Just spent the morning tagging. Thanks for the tag backs people!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you tagged, Herocious.


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up.
This is so much easier, coming back everyday..  

Thanks for the return tags. 
G x


----------



## Sara Pierce

Caught up! Appreciate all the tags and traffic, great to see the newbies!


----------



## RCombes

Tagged all books of the last 6 pages, plus the ones on this new page that I hadn't tagged before.

This solidarity between authors is heartwarming


----------



## seventhspell

Caught up, new for me today were,

DDScott tagged new one as requested
RCombes
nicholasmcgirr
herocious


----------



## Sonia Rumzi

Hello Lovely People! I am caught up again. Everyone done and tagged, liked and loved. Thank you all for this helpful and amazing collaboration. I am honored.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

herocious said:


> Hi! Just spent the morning tagging. Thanks for the tag backs people!


You're tagged and welcome.


----------



## aaronpolson

I (think) I've caught up again... 

Click, click, click. 

Thanks for the tags in return.


----------



## gregoryblackman

All caught up, thanks to everyone that's tagged me back as well.

Gregory


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Please tag my books below in signature. I will tag yours. Is that how it works? If not please advise.


----------



## Tess St John

Great to see more newbies...Heather, I didn't see any tags on GRACEFULLY.

Tags back are greatly appreciated...they're in my siggy!


----------



## Ricky Sides

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Please tag my books below in signature. I will tag yours. Is that how it works? If not please advise.


Hi there,

I had tagged most of your books in the past, but I did find a couple I hadn't tagged. I just did them.



herocious said:


> Hi! Just spent the morning tagging. Thanks for the tag backs people!


Tagged. Welcome to the thread and thank you for the tags.

Caught up to this point.


----------



## mdohno

Checking in again.  Tagged and liked all the newbies! 

You can find links to my books in my siggy as well. Thanks!!


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the new ones. Thanks for the tags back!


----------



## DonnaFaz

Doctor Barbara said:


> Just tagged MG Scarsbrook's books and Donna's.
> 
> Donna, went through the same anguish the first few months of 2011. No fun.
> 
> Time heals most things.....


Thank you, Barbara. I'm dealing very well. I'm mostly happy to know that Dad is no longer in pain.

I appreciate the tags, everyone! I'm busy catching up.

~Donna~


----------



## Gertie Kindle

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Please tag my books below in signature. I will tag yours. Is that how it works? If not please advise.


I had already tagged all but one of yours and now that one is tagged.


----------



## DonnaFaz

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Please tag my books below in signature. I will tag yours. Is that how it works? If not please advise.


Hi, DrDln,

I've tagged all of your books in the past which means you've visited the tagging thread before. I even bought your book titled The Power of Breathing. I visited your Amazon profile page and I cannot find any books that you have tagged. I'm not saying you haven't tagged any. I'm just curious about the Amazon ID you use to tag.

I will send this to you privately just in case you don't see it here.

My best to you,
~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz

I'm all caught up! Thank you for the return tags.

Here's a link to my newest http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005GQN0YG/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

~Donna~


----------



## BiancaSommerland

All caught up again! I should check in here more often so it doesn't take me so long!


----------



## AdriannaWhite

All caught up.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones.


----------



## kahuna

Herocious

Tagged ya! Here's me: please tag: romance, spirituality, health

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Mica Jade

Caught up for Wednesday!

Thanks for the tags! 

Take care


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

kahuna said:


> Herocious
> Tagged ya! Here's me: please tag: romance, spirituality, health
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


Hi Kahuna: I visited your site and tried to tag. I am not sure if I did it right. Please advise and tag my books from signature, if you can. We appears to have many similar tags. Thanks.
PS: when I pressed tt, it didn't seem to work for some reason. I am new at this and don't know how it works.


----------



## Decon

I am upto date since my last visit. Tagged all the new ones.

SoRry To everyone from the UK thread. I need to work out how to buy a book in DE and the UK, then I can join back in that thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Decon said:


> I am upto date since my last visit. Tagged all the new ones.
> 
> SoRry To everyone from the UK thread. I need to work out how to buy a book in DE and the UK, then I can join back in that thread.


No problem. Pick a library or charity shop in the UK to send your purchase to. You can buy a cheap book from the UK Marketplace. You can also buy from the DE Marketplace. If you need an address in Germany to send to, I found an Oxfam charity shop in Munich that sells books. You can use your Amazon US sign in and password in both countries.

Let me know if you have any questions. I'll help if I can.


----------



## Tonya

Welcome all the newbiew! Tagged the following and caught up!! Thanks for the returns
John Dwyer
Anne Maven
Decon
Sonia Rumzi
Heather Hummel Author
Angie Merriam
kahuna
PMartelly
Patricia McLinn
DD Scott, Lip Glock
herocious


----------



## Anne Maven

Tonya said:


> Welcome all the newbiew! Tagged the following and caught up!! Thanks for the returns
> John Dwyer
> Anne Maven
> Decon
> Sonia Rumzi
> Heather Hummel Author
> Angie Merriam
> kahuna
> PMartelly
> Patricia McLinn
> DD Scott, Lip Glock
> herocious


Thanks! Tagged you too...

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven

Caught up with everyone, and a few new tags for the regular authors.

Anne


----------



## liam.judge

I tagged these authors on the last 6 pages...

Heather Hummel Author 
Sonia Rumzi 
Anne Maven 
Bellagirl 
MartinLake 
DonnaFaz (new book)
LexyHarper (new books)
klenart (new book)
Doctor Barbara 
John Dwyer 
ShaunaG (latest book)
Decon 
psladiebug 
RaineThomas 
PMartelly  
Meb Bryant  
Simon Haynes 
Ladyeclectic 
mdohno 
DDScott (new book)
sibelhodge (new book)
RCombes 
Adam Kisiel (latest books)
herocious


----------



## Simon Haynes

Amazon just linked my kindle and print editions, and all the reviews moved across but the tags didn't (as someone else suggested.) Fortunately there are still plenty of tags on the Kindle edition.

PS caught up with the recent newbies too. (Listen to me .. I was a newbie myself 3 days ago!)


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

More tagging today. Wish there was a way to more quickly tag from the Kindle.


----------



## Julie Christensen

I'm working my way through the last six pages.  About halfway there.
I'd appreciate tags from others on my newest book, Murder Beyond Words.  Thanks, Folks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Julie Christensen said:


> I'm working my way through the last six pages. About halfway there.
> I'd appreciate tags from others on my newest book, Murder Beyond Words. Thanks, Folks!


You're tagged. Good luck.


----------



## Amyshojai

Julie got your newest, congrats! All caught up.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Good morning!  It's been busy.  My ketchup:

nicholasm...
adam kisiel
rcombes
grace elliot  (like that cover!)
ann maven
liam judge


----------



## kahuna

Julie Christiansen
Dr. Dhillon

Tagged ya!

Dr. Dhillon, I think the tags did not stick when you did me.

Here's me: please tag: romance, spirituality, health

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## DonnaFaz

I'm all caught up!

~Donna~


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up - 

I wasn't able to tag Hal Spacejock...?

Thanks, everyone, for the tags.


----------



## seventhspell

The only new thing for me to do was Julie's new book, so tagged and liked


----------



## herocious

Thanks for the tags (and even some 'likes'!). I really appreciate it everyone.

And I'm all caught up for today.


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

Hey, all. Been away for awhile. Now that the two threads are merged is it just a case of tagging anything US/and or UK? Also, how many pages back should I go before I start tagging again?


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Lee, got your US books tagged. 

We suggest you go back 5-6 pages and tag, which will get all the current folks involved in the tag-fest. Welcome back!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lee Reynoldson said:


> Hey, all. Been away for awhile. Now that the two threads are merged is it just a case of tagging anything US/and or UK? Also, how many pages back should I go before I start tagging again?


We still tag UK in the separate UK thread because you still have to buy in the UK to tag there. Someone else started a US tagging thread and the mods merged them. That's why it says combined thread.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

kahuna said:


> Julie Christiansen
> Dr. Dhillon
> Tagged ya!
> Dr. Dhillon, I think the tags did not stick when you did me.
> Here's me: please tag: romance, spirituality, health
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
> Thanks,
> Kahuna


I just did you manually for the tags you suggested. Hope I did it right. Thanks.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

DonnaFaz said:


> Hi, DrDln,
> I've tagged all of your books in the past which means you've visited the tagging thread before. I even bought your book titled The Power of Breathing. I visited your Amazon profile page and I cannot find any books that you have tagged. I'm not saying you haven't tagged any. I'm just curious about the Amazon ID you use to tag.
> I will send this to you privately just in case you don't see it here.
> My best to you,
> ~Donna~


I am glad you sent private because I saw it today only. I could have missed otherwise.

Anyway I did reply to your message: Hi Donna: I don't have good grasp over concept of tags. That's what I am trying to learn. See if I did it right. Check your books: "Taking love in stride"
Thanks for all your help. drdln


----------



## ShaunaG

All caught up!


----------



## RCombes

Just tagged all books of page 732 (except those I already tagged in the previous pages).


----------



## Decon

Got everyone to here since my last visit.




Regards buying from DE or UK. Can I buy an eBook and gift it?


----------



## DonnaFaz

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I am glad you sent private because I saw it today only. I could have missed otherwise.
> 
> Anyway I did reply to your message: Hi Donna: I don't have good grasp over concept of tags. That's what I am trying to learn. See if I did it right. Check your books: "Taking love in stride"
> Thanks for all your help. drdln


I was unable to find any tags on my books. Is drdln the name/ID under which you tag on Amazon?

~Donna~


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Decon said:


> Got everyone to here since my last visit.
> 
> Regards buying from DE or UK. Can I buy an eBook and gift it?


Afraid not. US accounts aren't allowed to buy ebooks, electronics or even toys and games. Someone suggested downloading an MP3 which would probably work and is only 99 cents US, so 74p UK.

Here's a page with a once cent book and 2.80 shipping. Scroll about half way down to find the .01 books.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/0751533114/sr=/qid=/ref=olp_tab_used?ie=UTF8&coliid=&me=&qid=&sr=&seller=&colid=&condition=used

Have it sent to

Oxfam Charity Shop
34 St. Mary's Row
Birmingham, England, B13 8JG


----------



## Sonia Rumzi

Hello Lovely people! I am grateful for all you have done for me. I am honored and thrilled by the results. Thank you again! Here are a list of the people I have tagged and the new books tagged: If I have repeated your name, forgive me I do check and make sure I did not miss any of the books. Love and kisses to all my author buddies.
Amy Shojai
Donna Fasand
Bianca Sommerland
Kahuna
Mica Jade
Dr.S.Shillon
Ceclan Conner
Roman Combes
Leila Brice Sin 
Lee Reynoldson
Herocious
Tessa Stokes
Aaron Polson
Julie Christensen
Joe Chaippetta
Simon Hayes
Heather Hummel Author  
Anne Maven 
Bellagirl 
MartinLake 
DonnaFaz 
LexyHarper (new books)
klenart (new book)
Doctor Barbara 
John Dwyer 
ShaunaG (latest book)
psladiebug 
RaineThomas 
PMartelly  
Meb Bryant  
Simon Haynes 
Ladyeclectic 
mdohno 
DDScott 
sibelhodge 
RCombes 
Adam Kisiel 

Thanks again. If you need to, please copy my name list and post it when you are done.


----------



## nicholasmcgirr

All caught up for today.

Nicholas.


----------



## Erica Sloane

Caught up going back seven pages.

My new one needs some tagging help! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005HRSZ9E/

Thanks!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.  Welcome to the thread new and returning authors. Congratulations to those of you with new releases.

http://www.amazon.com/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Ricky%20Sides


----------



## nicholasmcgirr

Not sure if this will get deleted or not, but I wrote an article on my blog about readers doing "taggings" and what they can do to help out their favorite indies.

http://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/1466035-your-favorite-indie-authors

Just thought this was the relevant place to let my fellow indies know what I am doing to contribute to other authors!!

Nicholas.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Didnt take too long! 
All caught up. 

thanks for the return tags and likes. 
Grace x


----------



## DonnaFaz

Tagged Nicholas, and Erica's new one. Ricky and Margaret, I double checked all of your titles.

I'm all caught up.

~Donna~


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thanks Donna. I know I have a lot of books, so I just post the link and am grateful for whatever anyone feels like doing on mine.


----------



## mdohno

Tagged and liked today. 

drdln x 8
Nicholas
Erica's New one


----------



## MindAttic

I tagged people on the board until Amazon decided to glitch and decide my checking a tag meant I was saying it was irrelevant. 

Margaret Lake x6
Benjamin Richards 
D. D. Scott 
James N. Powell 


Well, here's my new ebook. It doesn't have any tags yet, so I guess humorous and ebook would make good starting tags.

Thanks


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tried tagging it humorous, but the system shortened it to humor.


----------



## AdriannaWhite

all caught up


----------



## Les Turner

All caught up... again.

This thread is out of control haha.

Please tag and like me back, link is in sig below.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## RaineThomas

All caught up! Welcome everyone and thanks for the tags!


----------



## Tess St John

Would appreciate tags for this new short story!!

I am caught up on tags...also, I have two in my siggy for any newbies!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Erica Sloane said:


> Caught up going back seven pages.
> 
> My new one needs some tagging help! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005HRSZ9E/
> 
> Thanks!


Tagged and good luck.



nicholasmcgirr said:


> Not sure if this will get deleted or not, but I wrote an article on my blog about readers doing "taggings" and what they can do to help out their favorite indies.
> 
> http://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/1466035-your-favorite-indie-authors
> 
> Just thought this was the relevant place to let my fellow indies know what I am doing to contribute to other authors!!
> 
> Nicholas.


Nicely done.



DonnaFaz said:


> Tagged Nicholas, and Erica's new one. Ricky and Margaret, I double checked all of your titles.
> 
> I'm all caught up.
> 
> ~Donna~


Thanks, Donna. I'm giving you guys a break and not publishing anything new until mid-November. 



MindAttic said:


> I tagged people on the board until Amazon decided to glitch and decide my checking a tag meant I was saying it was irrelevant.
> 
> Margaret Lake x6
> Benjamin Richards
> D. D. Scott
> James N. Powell
> 
> Well, here's my new ebook. It doesn't have any tags yet, so I guess humorous and ebook would make good starting tags.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for the tags.

I added a couple new tags for your book. You need genre, subgenre if applicable and descriptive tags. Let us know if you add any more and we'll go back and tag those.

And all caught up with everyone else. Good luck on the new releases.


----------



## kahuna

Lee Reynoldson


----------



## kahuna

Lee Reynoldson


----------



## kahuna

Lee Reynoldson
Mind Attic
Car Johnson
Dr. Din

Tagged ya!

Here's me: please tag: romance, spirituality, health

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## MindAttic

I'm going to try again tomorrow to go through the board and tag. I don't know why Amazon decided to stop registering my tagging attempts. At least I got some people tagged.


----------



## AdriannaWhite

I have a new book if you guys could help me out.  Thanks,

Adrianna


----------



## Gertie Kindle

AdriannaWhite said:


> I have a new book if you guys could help me out. Thanks,
> 
> Adrianna


Got it! congrats and good luck.


----------



## Guest

Thanks again, everybody!

Tagged:

sonia rumzi
parrisha martelly
simon haynes
aaron polson
heather hummel
romain combes
adam kisiel
nicholas mcgirr
barbara ebel
d.d. scott
herocious
sukhrag s. dhillon
melissa ohnoutka
adrianna white
declan conner
julie christensen
lee rynoldson
car johnson
raine thomas


My preferred tags:

fantasy, fiction, modern fantasy, indie author, kindle, magic, ebook, fiction novel, wizards, nebraska, urban fantasy, female hero, heroine, midwest, workplace, manufacturing


Additional tags for the short story (only) "The Machine": short story, short fiction, fiction short story


----------



## Ed_ODell

Wow, the thread has really picked up pace the last week or so. I got everyone tagged to page 729. Slow internet connection is killing me. I'll get caught back up through this page tomorrow. 

Welcome to all the new authors, and thanks to both authors and readers alike for helping out with our tagging!


----------



## Tess St John

For some reason my tags weren't coming through...I had to go into dh's acct and add three more...I guess maybe short stories you have fewer tags? I don't know...anyway...please use the tags below for my new short story.. 

prequel, short story, historical, historical romance, regency romance


----------



## Mica Jade

Got 'em Tess! 

All caught up for Thursday. Tagged all the new ones.

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## Iain Manson

[Hits the front again, head back, teeth gritted, arms and legs pumping furiously . . .]

Please:

The Lion and the Eagle
Use "tt"

The Happiest Days
Use "tt"

Jezira:
_fundamentalism, iran-iraq war, persian gulf, 1980s, islam, muslim, psychopath, serial killer, arabian gulf, hit men_

Randy Bastard
_game shows, satire, cult of celebrity, media mogul, reality tv, comedy, consumerism, media, publishing, dark humor_


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Congratulations on the new releases.


----------



## bhagwat68

Hi, All,

My first book Yoga Benefits is published and I am getting very good response as review comments are already posted by yoga lovers.

Here is my link : *http://bit.ly/Yogabanefits*

I have started tagging all the Authors in this thread but it is now huge list. It will take time. I also expect same. Thanks.

*- Pradeep *


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up:

Klenart
John Dwyer
Kahuna
Heather Hummel
Psladiebug
PMartelly
Simon Hayes
R Combes
Herocious
Julie Christensen
Lee Reynoldson
Mind Attic
bhagwat68

-------------------------

Mine for the newbies:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Caught up! Cheers, guys!


----------



## John Dwyer

Hi All,
Thanks for the tags so far. Here are some new ones:

china travel, forbidden city, china, shanghai china, train travel, three gorges, great wall, bus travel, seven years in tibet, heinrich harrer, trekking, tibet, terracotta warriors, taj, himalaya

and here's the book link:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0045Y1PSI/

A "Like" is also appreciated if you feel it's warrented.
Thanks - I'll go back five pages and start tagging.
John


----------



## Sara Pierce

My apologies guys, I've been busy with life and trying to get a few short stories packaged together, cover art, etc.

I went back three pages and tagged everyone I could. Several newbies to the thread, hellooooo!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Call caught up.



bhagwat68 said:


> Hi, All,
> 
> My first book Yoga Benefits is published and I am getting very good response as review comments are already posted by yoga lovers.
> 
> Here is my link : *http://bit.ly/Yogabanefits*
> 
> I have started tagging all the Authors in this thread but it is now huge list. It will take time. I also expect same. Thanks.
> 
> *- Pradeep *


Got you tagged.

Just go back about six pages and tag forward from there and you'll catch all the active taggers. Many people from 700 pages back have dropped out of the thread.


----------



## Decon

Got everyones new books and all newbises since my last visit.


----------



## Decon

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Afraid not. US accounts aren't allowed to buy ebooks, electronics or even toys and games. Someone suggested downloading an MP3 which would probably work and is only 99 cents US, so 74p UK.
> 
> Here's a page with a once cent book and 2.80 shipping. Scroll about half way down to find the .01 books.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/0751533114/sr=/qid=/ref=olp_tab_used?ie=UTF8&coliid=&me=&qid=&sr=&seller=&colid=&condition=used
> 
> Have it sent to
> 
> Oxfam Charity Shop
> 34 St. Mary's Row
> Birmingham, England, B13 8JG


Thanks for the info.

Can anyone help me add the "serial killer' tab to Survival Instinct? I have added it but it is not showing as a tag for me.


----------



## John Dwyer

Caught up with nearly everyone at this stage - phew!


----------



## PTPTPT

I was a member of the Create Space tagging thread before they closed it down.  The way that one worked is that there was a moderator who kept an official list of books and people who did their tagging and then you had until Thursday to get caught up.

How does it work here?  I went through the 8 most recent pages of the thread and, so far anyway, I haven't found a moderator, an official list of books, etc.

Can someone get me caught up as to how it works around here?  It looks like this one is on the "honor system?"

Thx in advance...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Decon said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Can anyone help me add the "serial killer' tab to Survival Instinct? I have added it but it is not showing as a tag for me.


Done.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Why9999 said:


> I was a member of the Create Space tagging thread before they closed it down. The way that one worked is that there was a moderator who kept an official list of books and people who did their tagging and then you had until Thursday to get caught up.
> 
> How does it work here? I went through the 8 most recent pages of the thread and, so far anyway, I haven't found a moderator, an official list of books, etc.
> 
> Can someone get me caught up as to how it works around here? It looks like this one is on the "honor system?"
> 
> Thx in advance...


No, we don't have a moderator. We are on the honor system. We tried to keep an official list a couple of times but it's difficult to keep up and too many people drop out. That's why we suggest you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers.


----------



## RCombes

Hi, 

I just tagged all the last ones.


----------



## Decon

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Done. (Ref Survival Instict adding serial killer tag.)


Thanks you are a star. *Still Need the tag ... serial killer adding. It looks like you added Survival Instinct*
*Help with one tag from those who have already tagged my books*.

My book Survival Instinct has just had the *"serial Killer'* tag added. As the book is a serial killer book, it is my main tag. Could you please check it for me. It is number 16 in the list. You have to click *"see all 16 tags" * to reveal "serial Killer" You are only allowed to click 15 links so if you have previoulsly checked them all uncheck the one before serial killer. I think it is divorce recovery or cheap kindle books.

*If you are new*, please tag "serial killer" with the others and miss out the one before in Survial Instinct. To reveal the tag, see above

Thank you.


----------



## Meb Bryant

Caught up 714-734

Lee and Car, I didn't see your name in the tags.

Decon, I didn't see see serial killer under Survival Instinct.

I use the name January as my Amazon name if anybody wonders.

Links in siggy. Paperback needs attention. Thank you.

Meb


----------



## Decon

Meb Bryant said:


> Caught up 714-734
> 
> Lee and Car, I didn't see your name in the tags.
> 
> Decon, I didn't see see serial killer under Survival Instinct.
> 
> I use the name January as my Amazon name if anybody wonders.
> 
> Links in siggy. Paperback needs attention. Thank you.
> 
> Meb


You have to open the the tags up where it says "see all 16 tags" and it is the last one. It only allows you to click 15 tags so just unclick the one before if you have previously tagged it. Let me know if that doesn't work. Thank you

Ah I see why. Serial Killer has not been added Could you please add it for me.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Daily visits definately helping!
All caught up.

Thanks for the return tags, Grace x


----------



## Sonia Rumzi

Hello All! Thanks again. Here is the new list of people that I tagged today. Have a blessed day!
M. G. Scarsbrook
Meb Bryant
John Dwyer
Tess St John
Ed_ODell
Shoshana
Adrianna White (new book)
Mind Attic (Dude you need more tags
Raine Thoma
mdohno
Erica Sloane

Good luck to all!


----------



## MindAttic

I managed to get Amazon not to glitch. 

Tags so far:

Pradeep Bhagwat 
Ricky Sides 
Erica Sloane 
Lexy Harper 
Romain Combes 
Sibel Hodge 
Heather Hummel 
Amy D. Shojai
SB Jones 
Simon Haynes 
Patricia McLinn 
Meb Bryant
Parrisha Martelly 
Angie Merriam 
Grace Elliot
Tess St. John
John Dwyer 
Donna Fasano 
Iain Manson 
Steve Silkin 
Margaret Lake 
Benjamin Richards 
D. D. Scott 
James N. Powell


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I tagged the Yoga book. Welcome to the thread.  

I didn't see anything else that I haven't already tagged.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Okay, Declan, got it right this time.


----------



## ShaunaG

All caught up! Happy Friday!


----------



## LindaL

Phew, finished pages 731-735.

Would appreciate the following tags for Voices Beckon

18th century romance, historical romance,18th century Philadelphia, coming of age, YA historical romance, Early American Republic, passage to America, love, friendship, historical saga, teen romance

Thanks, and I'll check back to keep tagging new visitors.


----------



## Meb Bryant

Welcome, Linda. Tagged you. Hope you meant Whew and not Phew...lol

Decon, Added serial killer to Survival Instincts.

Have a good weekend, KBers.

Meb


----------



## Lisa Lim

****HOW TO TAG EASILY and FAST
When scrolling to a new author on this thread. LEFT CLICK (hold it down) and DRAG over their tags to HIGHLIGHT THE TAGS THEY LISTED. While highlighted NOW hit CTRL + C (this "copies" the tags listed)
Now click on their book signature to go to their book listing.
***At their book listing page hit "T" twice very fast. This will load their tags listed box.
place cursor in the box and select CTRL + V (this will "paste" the "copied" tags you highlighted previously).
Select "save tags" and you are done.

***MY TAGS:

chick lit, beach read, romantic comedy, humor, womens fiction, the office, chelsea handler, sophie kinsella, jill mansell, comedy, love, humorous, relationships, contemporary romance, cheap kindle books

***Please tag both kindle and paperback versions of my book. Thanks in advance and kind regards. I'm going to start tagging today. Going to work my way from the most recent to the oldest. Whoa! So many!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

A Walk In The Woods
Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author, Margaret lake
A Walk In The Woods paperback 
Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, indie author, Margaret lake
Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread Linda and Lisa. I tagged your books.


----------



## vivinthevalley

Phew, it took me a couple of days, but I made my way back through five pages!

I'm new, and I would greatly appreciate tags on my book, Chasing Power.  I have some interesting tags listed now (I think one of the reviewers added them) but I think the most relevant are probably "Urban fantasy," "super hero," "road trip," "paranormal romance" and "adventure fantasy."


----------



## herocious

Just finished 'liking' and 'tagging' everyone I missed since yesterday. Thanks for all the tag backs! 

'beach read' is a new tag I'd like to see more of.

Happy Friday.


----------



## kahuna

Bhagawat 68
Linda L
Lisa Lim
vivinthevalley

Tagged ya!

Here's me: please tag: romance, spirituality, health

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Amyshojai

Whew, busy day--just getting back here to tag. Got all the new ones, all caught up. THANKS to those who've reciprocated. Have a great weekend, gang!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Sonia Rumzi said:


> Hello All! Thanks again. Here is the new list of people that I tagged today. Have a blessed day!
> M. G. Scarsbrook
> Meb Bryant
> John Dwyer
> Tess St John
> Ed_ODell
> Shoshana
> Adrianna White (new book)
> Mind Attic (Dude you need more tags
> Raine Thoma
> mdohno
> Erica Sloane
> Good luck to all!


I am trying hard to understand the concept of tagging. Let me ask a stupid question. Do we tag words or author or both.

And how do we do either one. Do we go to the page by clicking a book, say in the signature and then type where it says add tags. (When I did that for 2 books on this thread, I got a private message that I didn't do it)

Any help will be appreciated. But please explain as if you're teaching a first graders. Thanks.


----------



## Sonia Rumzi

Genevieve Pearson
Margaret Lake
Lisa Lim
Linda Lee Graham

Just updated the new additions. I am enjoying this. Go figure! I love helping but also love repetition.


----------



## Amyshojai

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I am trying hard to understand the concept of tagging. Let me ask a stupid question. Do we tag words or author or both.
> 
> And how do we do either one. Do we go to the page by clicking a book, say in the signature and then type where it says add tags. (When I did that for 2 books on this thread, I got a private message that I didn't do it)
> 
> Any help will be appreciated. But please explain as if you're teaching a first graders. Thanks.


No stupid questions--it's confusing, truly! Here's what you do.

Click on the book link in the signature, which takes you to the book page on amazon. Once there, double-click TT and that opens up that little "tag" box. There usually is already a list of words (suggested tags) below the box. Easiest way to do this is to highlight all those words, and click/drag/drop into the box. Then hit "save" and you're done.

You can also click "like" up at the top of the book page, but that's a separate thing from tagging. Does that help?


----------



## lynnemurray

Hello generous and brilliant fellow authors,

It's my birthday (honest!) and I'm having my first tagging experience as well!

I started on p. 731 with Amy Sojai and got as far as p. 732 - Tonya Kappes before Amazon stopped accepting my tags. I WILL come back and finish. (Perhaps after some cake.)

FYI if you feel like tagging my books even though I'm still not done with my 5 pages, I should explain that I wrote (or co-wrote) the four on the left and published the one on the right (Speaking in Jitterbug) for my brilliant--but super low-techie--fellow author Jaqueline Girdner.

So far tagged (unless I'm doing it wrong, the "TT" feature seemed to work:

Amy Shojai
Margaret Lake
D.D. Scott
Grace Elliot
Sara Pierce
Romain Combes
Tessa Stokes
Aaron Polson
Gregory Blackman
Dr. Sukhraj S. Dihon
Tess St. John
Ricky Sides
Melissa Ohnoutka
Donna Faz/Donna Clayton/Donna Fasano
Bianca Sommerland
Adrianna White
James N. Powell
Mica Jade
Declan Conner
Tonya Kappes (will start with your second book when I get back online here, Tonya!)

What fun (except for the mild carpal tunnel)!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Lynn, and thanks for the tags! Sometimes the tag-gods just STOP for who knows why...and then start allowing again. *s* I've got all but one of your books tagged--the writer-to-writer title didn't have any tags listed but I'm happy to tag it once you've got those added. Welcome to the thread and congrats on the books!


----------



## RaineThomas

All caught up. Thanks everyone for the tags, and welcome to all the new authors.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All tagged up to date except for the one of Lynn's that didn't have any tags. Let us know when you add them.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Lynn,

Welcome to the thread. I tagged your books. Thanks for tagging mine.


----------



## The Fussy Librarian

Hi folks. New here and am eager to join the fun. If you could tag "Signs and Wonders" that would be fantastic.

Now am off to go five pages back and start helping others ...


----------



## vivinthevalley

Wait, there is a TT box?  I don't see it ... I have been scrolling down to the "Tags Customers Associate with this Products" section and clicking manually - if there is a faster way of doing it that would be awesome.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

vivinthevalley said:


> Wait, there is a TT box? I don't see it ... I have been scrolling down to the "Tags Customers Associate with this Products" section and clicking manually - if there is a faster way of doing it that would be awesome.


Once you are on the product page, just press tt on your keyboard. It will open up a window. Block the tags underneath the window and drag and drop them into the box. Click save and you're done.

I'm all caught up.


----------



## John Blackport

Wow, this thread's intimidating . . . over 700 pages read half a million times?!!?


----------



## kahuna

alexadena
lynne murray

Tagged ya!

Here's me: please tag: romance, spirituality, health

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Mica Jade

All tagged up for Friday. Congrats on all the new books!

Thanks for the tags! Have a great weekend 

US Links -
Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances, Vol. 1
Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)


----------



## Anne Maven

Just caught up with tagging...saw three new authors to tag.

Thanks and enjoy your weekend all!
Anne


----------



## lynnemurray

This is going to take a few days to get up to speed!

I think I didn't type Sonia Rumzi in my 1st report tho I tagged her work
This session 
Ann Mavon
Gregory Bresiger
Simon Haynes
Joe Chiappetta
Julie Christensen
Barbara Ebel
herocious

Question tagging UK books for
Lee Reynoldson...
Is there a special way to do this?

More later!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Welcome to the thread Alex. I tagged your book.



lynnemurray said:


> Question tagging UK books for
> Lee Reynoldson...
> Is there a special way to do this?


There is a UK tag thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.0.html

To tag books in the UK you need to make a purchase there. Otherwise your tags won't count. You'll be able to see the tags on your end. It will even look to you as if your tags increase the total count, but logging out of your account and then checking will confirm that your tags didn't actually count.


----------



## leearco

Caught up

Here are my two again

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005H690Q2

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005F9YE4O


----------



## Gertie Kindle

John Blackport said:


> Wow, this thread's intimidating . . . over 700 pages read half a million times?!!?


That's why we suggest you only go back six pages and tag forward from there. You'll catch all the active taggers that way.

Let us know when you put tags on your book. Genre, sub-genre, and descriptive tags.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones and all caught up. Happy Saturday!


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Got the new guys as well.


----------



## gregoryblackman

Double caught up


----------



## kahuna

Lee Arco

Tagged ya! (Chinese Medicine Diet)

Here's me: please tag: romance, spirituality, health

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Tess St John

Wow, welcome to all the newbies!

My books are in my siggy...would appreciate any tags!


----------



## Rick Chesler

Did some tags--let me know if you need to be tagged.

Here's mine:

http://www.amazon.com/EXPEDITION-GREEN-GOLD-Eco-Threat-ebook/dp/B005H93E6Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313846800&sr=1-1


----------



## kahuna

Rick Chesler,

Tagged ya! Actually, I had already tagged two of em.

Here's me: please tag: romance, spirituality, health

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

Amyshojai said:


> Hi Lee, got your US books tagged.
> 
> We suggest you go back 5-6 pages and tag, which will get all the current folks involved in the tag-fest. Welcome back!


Cheers, Amyshojai . Will hop back a few pages and make a start on Sunday.

[quote author=Gertie]

We still tag UK in the separate UK thread because you still have to buy in the UK to tag there. Someone else started a US tagging thread and the mods merged them. That's why it says combined thread. [/quote]

Ahh, right. I did quite a bit in the UK tagging thread awhile back, and came back to make make a start on the US Thread, but this combined one was all I saw on page one. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## kahuna

The easy way to tag: Highlight my tags. Copy them. Go to my amazon link. Hit your "t" key twice: "*tt*"
Paste my tags in the box. Hit "Save."

My tags:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## MindAttic

Caught up since my last reply.


----------



## MartinLake

I love doing this as I see books that look really interesting.

I've just tagged these people and would be happy for any tags.  I'm working my way through the list.

TrevorMcDingle
Mel Comley
Andrew Ashling
Rhynedahll
A Sparrow
Scififann
Mackenzie Morgan
John Hartness
William Miekle
Lori Devoti
MJ Scarsbrook


----------



## ShaunaG

Hey guys!

I have a new title that needs tags: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005I58QIK

Preferred tags: elf erotica, elves, erotic fantasy, erotic paranormal romance, erotic short stories, erotica, fairies, fantasy erotica, paranormal erotica, supernatural erotica, urban fantasy, vampire, vampire erotica, vampires

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new one tagged. Not sure I've ever before tagged "elf erotica"  LOL!


----------



## ShaunaG

Amyshojai said:


> Got the new one tagged. Not sure I've ever before tagged "elf erotica" LOL!


LMAO! I like to keep people on their toes!


----------



## klenart

Holy crap it's amazing to see some people with 400 next to their tags!


----------



## Amyshojai

I just checked...wooo-wooo, didn't realize I had so many tag numbers, woot! The Kitten Book has been in the tag-thread for over a year, though (and I've been tagging away all who come *s*)


----------



## klenart

Amy it looks like you have the pet care niche cornered!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up again.


----------



## gregoryblackman

Same, got all the other newbies.


----------



## AdriannaWhite

All caught up as well.


----------



## Steve Silkin

have recently tagged books by:

Jonathan Rush x 2
Simon Haynes x 4
Declan Conner x 6
Romain Combes (bonjour! j'ai habite en france pendant 7 ans)
Shoshana Sumrall Frerking x 2
Alex Adena, Ronnell Porter
Genevieve
Lexy Harper x 11 (thought I'd tagged you a long time ago; glad I checked)
Linda Lee Graham
Rick Chesler x 3
Lee Reynoldson x 2
Tess St. John x 3
Adriana White x 3
Lynn Murray/Jacqueline Girdner x 5
M.G. Scarsbrook x 2 (paperbacks)
Martin Lake x 4
John Dwyer

Thanks in advance for tagging me back!! Especially looking for tags on the new one - The Bishop Moves Diagonally ...!!


----------



## Sonia Rumzi

Good morning, good afternoon, hello to all my fellow authors.
Here is the new list of people I tagged today since I am done with the rest.

Gregory Black
K Lenart
Martin Lake
Rick Chesler
Lee William Tisler
Lynne Murray (thanks and happy birthday)
John Blackport (John add a few more tags to your book my friend. It helps. 
Ricky Sides
Have a great Saturday all.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Congratulations on the new release Sauna. I tagged it. Now I'm caught up for the moment.


----------



## Decon

Tagging up to date. Thanks for adding serial Killer to Survival Instinct. It is now showing in the serail killer list.

Appreciate if those who have already tagged my books could check the serial killer tag on Survival Instinct and if it isn't showing could you add it as a tag. Thank you.


----------



## Mica Jade

All caught up for Saturday. 

Declan, I tried to add the 'serial killer' tag but it seems to be fickle... sorry.

Thanks for the tags everyone!


----------



## George Berger

I tagged, or made a concerted effort to tag, at least two not-obviously-erotica books by everyone on the last two pages here, though I probably missed someone. I tried to concentrate on what I consider useful tags (I have a hard time fathoming the circumstances under which the tag "book" is particularly beneficial, but maybe you know something I don't), particularly genre tags.

_(Nothing at all against erotica, but my novel is YA, and I'm sort of trying to avoid horribly incongruous "people who viewed this also viewed" suggestions...)_

This is the novel in question, which needs love badly. (Tags for dystopia, dystopian, and young adult adventure would not go amiss.)

My most recent novella is in my signature. _Anything_ you feel like doing to it is fine with me...

Danke schön.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

George Berger said:


> I tagged, or made a concerted effort to tag, at least two not-obviously-erotica books by everyone on the last two pages here, though I probably missed someone. I tried to concentrate on what I consider useful tags (I have a hard time fathoming the circumstances under which the tag "book" is particularly beneficial, but maybe you know something I don't), particularly genre tags.
> 
> Danke schön.


When doing a sort, the reader can sort by "book" which eliminates DVD's. It's best to have kindle or kindle book which eliminates paperbacks, hardcovers and dvd's.

You're all tagged.


----------



## The Fussy Librarian

Whew! Took two days but I've gotten everyone in the last seven pages, which looks like it should include all of the current taggers.

I also learned there is such a thing as elf erotica. Huh. I live such a sheltered life.

I also learned that if an author doesn't have a title in a book in their sig -- only a photo -- it means there are some naughty words in the title.

Who knew tagging would be so educational?

Thanks all for the tags -- I will try to stop in each night. Much easier to keep current that way.


----------



## HAGrant

My two ebooks came out a month ago. I'm grateful to everybody who will tag them. I'm going back six pages and will tag everybody with books in their signature.

HAUNTED GROUND: Ghost Photos from the Gettysburg Battlefield
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005AHPCII/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

LOST CARGO
http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Cargo-ebook/dp/B005FDDFAE/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313895911&sr=1-1


----------



## George Berger

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> When doing a sort, the reader can sort by "book" which eliminates DVD's. It's best to have kindle or kindle book which eliminates paperbacks, hardcovers and dvd's.


You learn something every day. (And not the elf erotica thing, I mean. Rule 34.)

Thanks. 

_("He Stole Everything But My Heart: A Light-Fingered Tale of Kinder Courtship")?_


----------



## HAGrant

Decon said:


> Tagging up to date. Thanks for adding serial Killer to Survival Instinct. It is now showing in the serail killer list.
> 
> Appreciate if those who have already tagged my books could check the serial killer tag on Survival Instinct and if it isn't showing could you add it as a tag. Thank you.


Declan, I tried twice to add Serial Killer as a tag, but it doesn't show up. Does the book have too many other tags?


----------



## AzureHorizon

It would be awesome if someone could tag my one and only eBook up at the moment, The Dream Metropolis:

http://www.amazon.com/Dream-Metropolis-Paean-Dreams-ebook/dp/B005HK8XQ6/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313572741&sr=1-3

I'll go through and start tagging some others.


----------



## kahuna

HA Grant
George Gerger
Azure Horizon

Tagged You!

The easy way to tag me: Highlight my tags. Copy them. Go to my amazon link. Hit your "t" key twice: "tt"
Paste my tags in the box. Hit "Save."

My tags:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## HAGrant

AzureHorizon said:


> It would be awesome if someone could tag my one and only eBook up at the moment, The Dream Metropolis:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Dream-Metropolis-Paean-Dreams-ebook/dp/B005HK8XQ6/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313572741&sr=1-3
> 
> I'll go through and start tagging some others.


Miles, I didn't see any tags on your book. Can you set some up and I will check them, or what tags do you want?


----------



## leearco

kahuna said:


> Lee Arco
> 
> Tagged ya! (Chinese Medicine Diet)
> 
> Here's me: please tag: romance, spirituality, health
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kahuna


done
I have tagged the last 4 pages as well


----------



## HAGrant

kahuna said:


> HA Grant
> George Gerger
> Azure Horizon
> 
> Tagged You!
> 
> The easy way to tag me: Highlight my tags. Copy them. Go to my amazon link. Hit your "t" key twice: "tt"
> Paste my tags in the box. Hit "Save."
> 
> My tags:
> 
> romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
> 
> Maruru,
> 
> Kahuna


Kahuna, tagged! Thanks for the shortcut instructions.


----------



## AzureHorizon

HAGrant said:


> Miles, I didn't see any tags on your book. Can you set some up and I will check them, or what tags do you want?


Oops! There should be some up now! Sorry about that!


----------



## Adam Pepper

Hello all.  I'd like to join in the tag exchange.  Thanks.

I went back 7 pages and tagged everyone.

Kahuna
Mica Jade
DrDln
Decon
Gertie
Tonya
Anne Maven
Liam Judge
Simon Haynes
Joe Chiapetta
Julie Christensen
AmyShojai
Dr. Barbara
Donna Faz
Aaron Polson
Seventhspell
Herocious
ShaunaG
RCombs
Sonja Rumzi
Nicolasmcgirr
Erica Sloane
Ricky Sides
Grace Elliot
Mdohno
MindAttic
Adrianna White
Les Turner
Raine Thomas
Tess St. John
Shoshana
Ed Odell
Iain Manson
Bhagwat68
MG Scarsbrook
Adam Kisel
John Dwyer
LadyElectic
Meb Bryant
Lexy Harper
LindaL
Lisa Lim
Vivinthevalley
Lynnemurray
Alexadena
John Blackport
Lee arco
Gregoryblackman
Rick chesler
Martin lake
Klenart
Steve silkin
George berger
HaGrant
Azure Horizon


----------



## Heather Hummel Author

I just caught up by tagging:

Adam Pepper
Lee Arco
Alex Adena
K. Lenart
Gregory Blackman
George Berger
John Blackport
Lynne Murray
MindAttic
Martin Lake

If you're new and missed them, mine are (also in sig line):

Write from the Heart: A Novel (Journals from the Heart)
Whispers from the Heart: A Novel (Journals from the Heart)
GO BIKE & Other Signs from the Universe (Unforgettable: Write Your Story)
Gracefully: Looking and Being Your Best at Any Age

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Vera Nazarian

Folks,

In today's batch I tagged AND clicked "Like" for all of the following:

klenart
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake'
gregoryblackman (second book, did first one earlier) 
AdriannaWhite
Steve Silkin
Sonia Rumzi
Ricky Sides
Decon
AzureHorizon

(Slow, cheap, older computer here, so I can only do so many people a day...)

I would much appreciate if you can get mine, and especially tag or write in "parody" for Northanger Abbey and Angels and Dragons...

Many, MANY thanks, everyone!


----------



## Katie Salidas

It's been a while but I'm back again! I'll start working backwards through the pages to catch up.

Here is my link list if you wouldn't mind tagging me too.

Immortalis Carpe Noctem

Hunters & Prey

 Pandora's Box (New) 

 Vampire Bites 

House of Immortal Pleasures

Halloween Fantasies

Karma & Melodies


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

I'd really appreciate some tagging for The Brontosaurus Pluto Society! http://www.amazon.com/Brontosaurus-Pluto-Society-Strange-ebook/dp/B005E8CBU0/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1313635653&sr=1-1

Anyone who feels REALLY generous and wants to tag The Confessions of Zeuspater too would really rock! http://www.amazon.com/Confessions-Zeuspater-Brontosaurus-Society-ebook/dp/B005E8QD40/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

I'll get to work tagging the last bunch of pages now.


----------



## Katie Salidas

Caught up on page 737, new tags to:

Vera Nazarian
Heather Hummel Author
Adam Pepper
AzureHorizon
HAGrant
leearco
kahuna
George Berger
alexadena
Mica Jade
Decon
Sonia Rumzi
Steve Silkin
AdriannaWhite
gregoryblackman
klenart

I'll hit more tags tomorrow!


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

Ok, I just hit everybody from page 732 to here! I'm POOPED! lol!

I'll try to check back in tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

I'm starting the tagging too! I'll start from the back and work my forward since the newer people could really use them.
I guess I'll start now!

Okay--it's click on the link, tt, copy and past the suggested tags. 

Here are my books:

(I may not have needed to include the tags below but just in case... I added them.)

*Parched*

http://www.amazon.com/Parched-ebook/dp/B005E3PFS0/

coming of age, fantasy, fantasy adventure, fantasy romance, fantasy series, paranormal romance, romance, vampire, vampire romance

*The Seventh Sister*

http://www.amazon.com/The-Seventh-Sister-Parched-ebook/dp/B005GMUU8O/

vampire, fantasy, fantasy romance, vampire romance, vampire books, vamp love, paranormal romance

*Misty Black*

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004UIDG04/

young adult, fantasy, urban fantasy, adult fiction, adventure fiction, coming of age, family saga, dystopian fiction, romance, political thriller, contemporary fiction, general fiction, fantasy series, futuristic romance


----------



## lynnemurray

Working my way through the pages, tagging all the way. Today:
Shauna Granger/Leila Bryce Sin
Nicholas McGirr
Erica Sloane
Ricky Sides (ones I missed 1st time- Claws onward...bad cat, bad cat)
Car Johnson
Les Turner
Raine Thomas
Tess St. John -ss
shoshana sumrall frerking
Edward O'Dell
Pradeep Bhagwat
M. G. Scarsbrook/Marlowe

I'm not able to do the UK tags yet, soon....

Thanks to all those who tagged my books. I can see the results already!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## Meb Bryant

Caught up 714-738. Thanks for the likes/tags.

_*Harbinger of Evil*_
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XMQKSW

http://www.amazon.com/Harbinger-Evil-Meb-Bryant/dp/1461130301/ref=tmm_pap_title_0
(paperback)

_*Monster Spray*_
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055T7FZ4

Meb


----------



## 28612

Thanks for the welcome back, Gertie &#8230; and for not mocking my previous good intentions ;-)

These are new to me - everything else from p 729 I already had:

Sara P
SB Jones
DD -- 1 new one
Heather (1 with Mom)
Romain
Herocious
Dr.Din -- 2 new to me
Bianca - 1 new to me
Julie C x2
Lee x2
Shauna/Leia - 1 new to me
Erica - new 1
Car J
Tess - short story
Pradeep
John D - new tags
Linda
Lisa x2
Genevieve
Lynne x5
Alex
K. Lenart - 1 new to me
George B x2
Hollister x2 (and welcome to a fellow collie lover!)
Miles
Adam P
Katie - 1 new to me
Noah x5
Z.L. x3

Declan - I kept trying to add "serial Killer" both via TT and by adding it to my tags at the bottom. It showed in the TT box, but it doesn't show on the list of tags &#8230; very weird.

~ ~ ~ ~

Tag-backs, please! Here are the ones I'm asking for now from those who haven't tagged my books:

Almost a Bride (Wyoming Wildflowers Book 1)

http://ow.ly/63Q6k

http://www.amazon.com/Almost-Bride-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58Z2/ref=sr_1_10?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313305786&sr=1-10

Emotional romance, reunion romance, ranch romance, cowboy romance, rancher, ranching, cowboy, marriage of convenience romance, lost love romance, sizzle, marriage of convenience, second-chance romance, patricia mclinn, backlist ebooks, western romance

Match Made in Wyoming (Wyoming Wildflowers Book 2)

http://ow.ly/63QeX

http://www.amazon.com/Match-Made-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58V6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313442873&sr=1-1

Emotional romance, reunion romance, ranch romance, cowboy romance, rancher, ranching, cowboy, sizzle, snowbound, secret identity, patricia mclinn, wounded hero romance, dog rescue, collie dog, collie puppy

A Stranger in the Family (Book 1: Bardville Trilogy) (Bardville, Wyoming Trilogy)

http://ow.ly/63Qmh

http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Family-Book-Bardville-ebook/dp/B00457VKIA/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313442873&sr=1-6

Emotional romance, family secrets, ranch, ranching, ranch romance, secret baby romance, sizzle, adoption reunion, romance novel, western romance, heartwarming, trilogy romance, kindle authors, patricia mclinn, 99 cents

Prelude to a Wedding (The Wedding Series Book 1)

http://ow.ly/63QJM

http://www.amazon.com/Prelude-Wedding-Book-ebook/dp/B0044XUZ72/ref=sr_1_13?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313443517&sr=1-13

Emotional romance, Chicago romance, family secrets, opposites attract romance, 
trilogy romance, kindle authors, patricia mclinn, sizzle, backlist ebooks, college friends, heartwarming, backlist ebooks, romance novel, love story books, antique appraiser

WIDOW WOMAN
http://www.amazon.com/Widow-Woman-ebook/dp/B00457VKIK

Any down votes on "contemporary" and "contemporary romance" much appreciated

Preferred tags:
western historical romance, romance, historical romance, fiction, western, relationships, ranch, 1880s, 19th century, wyoming, kindle, cowboy, cowboys, backlist ebooks, kindle authors


----------



## HAGrant

Thanks to everybody who tagged my books so far (in my signature). They just went online, so I appreciate every tag. I'll pick this up tomorrow.

I've tagged pages 736-738 and all the books in every signature (if you have 8 books, I tagged them all).

Gertie Kindle aka Margaret Lake
John Blackport
kahuna
Mica Jade
Anne Maven
Lynne Murray
Ricky Sides
leearco
Amyshojai
AdriannaWhite
gregoryblackman
Tess St John
Rick Chesler
MindAttic
Martin Lake
ShaunaG
klenart
Steve Silkin
Sonia Rumzi
Decon
George Berger
alexadena
AzureHorizon
Adam Pepper
Heather Hummel
Vera Nazarian
Katie Salidas
NoahMullette-Gillman
Letswrite123
Meb Bryant


----------



## Mel Comley

Hi,

I've just uploaded a new romance, would love some loving please.

http://www.amazon.com/A-Time-To-Heal-ebook/dp/B005I4OUV8/ref=sr_1_14?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313819177&sr=1-14

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Time-To-Heal-ebook/dp/B005I4OUV8/ref=sr_1_14?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313819177&sr=1-14

And the others in my signature if you haven't got them already. 

I'll go back over the course of the day for any new people that have joined since I last visited.

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## HAGrant

Thanks for the welcome, Patricia McLinn! You'll be the first one I tag tomorrow.


----------



## ShaunaG

Wow, I feel like I was just here and there are two pages since my last post!

Catching up!

I didnt write down the name, but the lady who mentioned not wanting to tag erotica books for fear of the "other viewed" items - I totally get the reasoning behind that, my book under my real name is a YA novel, but that plan may not work. Many people here in the tag thread are tagging your book as requested and tagging the other books here, including erotica, so their history could effect that. Just a head's up.


----------



## CarolBurnside/AnnieRayburn

So glad to see this thread!  Am joining today and have tagged books for the last 20 pages, which includes ALL shown/listed for:

Julie Christiansen
Gertie/Margaret Lake
Amy Shojai
Dr Barbara
Kahuna
Donna Faz
Aaron Polson
Seventhspell
herocious
Lee Reynoldson
*Dr Din*
Shawna G
RCombes
Declan Conner
Sonia Rumzi
nicholasmcgirr
Erica Sloane
Ricky Sides
Grace Elliot
mdohno
MindAttic
AdriannaWhite
Les Turner
RaineThomas
Tess St John
Shoshana
Ed_ODell
Mica Jade
Iain Manson
bhagwat68
M. G. Scarsbrook
Adam Kisiel
John Dwyer
Ladyeclectic
Meb Bryant
LexyHarper
ShaunaG
LindaL
Lisa Lim
vivinthevalley
lynnemurray
RaineThomas
alexadena
John Blackport
Anne Maven
leearco
gregoryblackman
Rick Chesler
MartinLake
klenart
Steve Silkin
George Berger
Patricia McLinn
HAGrant
Mel Comley
BiancaSommerland
Tonya
Anne Maven
liam.judge
Simon Haynes
Joe Chiappetta
DDScott
sibelhodge
Heather Hummel Author
PMartelly
SBJones
psladiebug
Bellagirl
Sophrosyne
Aris Whittier
Mysterygirl
elenaaitken
Tmarchini
Tracy Sharp
Andrew Ashling
Jason Kristopher
tallulahgrace
Alan Parkinson
Lisa Scott
LeiaShaw
Eileen Muller
MoonlitDreams
Gabriel Beyers
Riven Owler
Alex MacLean
mandymoo
Dan Cavallari
Jennifer Talty

I would appreciate tagging on my three (shown in siggy). The 'TT' method should work for all.

Thanks!


----------



## Simon Haynes

NoahMullette-Gillman said:


> I'd really appreciate some tagging for The Brontosaurus Pluto Society! http://www.amazon.com/Brontosaurus-Pluto-Society-Strange-ebook/dp/B005E8CBU0/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1313635653&sr=1-1
> 
> Anyone who feels REALLY generous and wants to tag The Confessions of Zeuspater too would really rock! http://www.amazon.com/Confessions-Zeuspater-Brontosaurus-Society-ebook/dp/B005E8QD40/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
> 
> I'll get to work tagging the last bunch of pages now.


Nice covers!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Wow! The thread exploded with new books overnight. Good!   I've tagged all of your books. Welcome to the thread. I also noticed that a couple are relative newcomers to the Kindleboard forum. Welcome aboard. There are some great folks here.  

Thank you all for the tags. It was nice to see my tag count get a sweet overnight push.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Wow! The thread exploded with new books overnight. Good!  I've tagged all of your books. Welcome to the thread. I also noticed that a couple are relative newcomers to the Kindleboard forum. Welcome aboard. There are some great folks here.
> 
> Thank you all for the tags. It was nice to see my tag count get a sweet overnight push.


Goodness, yes. It's been a little slow around here and my tagging finger was getting rusty.

Tagged all the newcomers and the new releases. Good luck to everyone and thanks for the tags back.


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Been off the thread a week but thought I would try and catch up

Well done Annie going back 20 pages!!! - you are definitely on my caught up list!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B0050I6A2E

If you want to TT use these otherwse tag at will!
national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, african history, kindle military books, peacekeeping, military kindle books, cameroon, biography, military biography, kings own royal border, military history kindle books


----------



## Mel Comley

Gone back a couple of pages and tagged the following.

HAGrant
Meb Bryant
Lynne Murray
Let’s write 123
Noah Mullette Gillman
Katie Salades
Klenart
Gregory Blackman
Adrianna White
Steve Silken
Sonia Rumzi
Ricky Sides
Annie Rayburn
Simon Haynes
Shauna G
Decon
Mica Jade
George Berger 
Alexadena
Azure Horizon
LeeArco
Adam Pepper
Heather Hummel
Alan Parkinson


Thanks for any reciprocated tags.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thanks for the tags Mel. I see you've also been busy writing books. 

http://www.amazon.com/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Ricky%20Sides


----------



## Grace Elliot

Great to see some fresh books and what great covers. 

All caught up. 
thanks for the return tags.
Grace x


----------



## CarolBurnside/AnnieRayburn

Alan Parkinson said:


> Well done Annie going back 20 pages!!! - you are definitely on my caught up list!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B0050I6A2E
> 
> If you want to TT use these otherwse tag at will!
> national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, african history, kindle military books, peacekeeping, military kindle books, cameroon, biography, military biography, kings own royal border, military history kindle books


Thanks!

I went in and revised my tags for the above link to include all you suggested.

I'm already seeing my tag count going up.


----------



## HAGrant

Patricia McLinn said:


> WIDOW WOMAN
> http://www.amazon.com/Widow-Woman-ebook/dp/B00457VKIK
> 
> Any down votes on "contemporary" and "contemporary romance" much appreciated
> 
> Preferred tags:
> western historical romance, romance, historical romance, fiction, western, relationships, ranch, 1880s, 19th century, wyoming, kindle, cowboy, cowboys, backlist ebooks, kindle authors


Hi, Patricia. How do I make a "down" vote? Let me know and I will go back to this book.

I tagged everything with the tags you requested -- and I'm glad to see collies in your books! My beloved collie girl is watching me right now, waiting for her walk.

*Thanks to someone here who explained how to save a list of requested tags:

Copy the list of requested tags from this thread
Go to the book page
type "tt" (don't click on anything, just type it)
a tag box will appear
paste the tags in the box
save*


----------



## HAGrant

Mel Comley said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just uploaded a new romance, would love some loving please.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/A-Time-To-Heal-ebook/dp/B005I4OUV8/ref=sr_1_14?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313819177&sr=1-14
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Time-To-Heal-ebook/dp/B005I4OUV8/ref=sr_1_14?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313819177&sr=1-14
> 
> And the others in my signature if you haven't got them already.
> 
> I'll go back over the course of the day for any new people that have joined since I last visited.
> 
> Thanks in advance guys.


Mel, I tagged all your books. I'm not sure if my UK tags will show up because I haven't purchased any UK books, but I tried!


----------



## HAGrant

AnnieRayburn said:


> I would appreciate tagging on my three (shown in siggy). The 'TT' method should work for all.
> Thanks!


Annie, thanks for the tags! I tagged all your books.


----------



## HAGrant

Simon Haynes said:


> Nice covers!


Simon, I tagged all your books, but I'm not sure if the UK ones will stick.


----------



## HAGrant

Alan Parkinson said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B0050I6A2E
> If you want to TT use these otherwse tag at will!
> national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, african history, kindle military books, peacekeeping, military kindle books, cameroon, biography, military biography, kings own royal border, military history kindle books


Alan, tagged your requests!


----------



## HAGrant

Grace Elliot said:


> Great to see some fresh books and what great covers.
> 
> All caught up.
> thanks for the return tags.
> Grace x


Grace, tagged you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caught up.

Mel, got two of yours that I had missed.

For those of you requesting UK tags, please go here.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg571978.html#msg571978

We keep separate threads for US and UK tags because you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK to have tagging privileges there. Most of the taggers here don't have UK privileges. It will look to the tagger like the tags count, but not to the taggee.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning!

Tagged:

HAGrant
Annie Rayburn
Alan Parkinson
Mel Comley
Meb Gryant
Lynne Murray


----------



## Library4Science

Here are my links and new tags please do not tag if you already have tags for
the book as I am just adding these new ones. Please copy the tags from the post
as some of them are too long to show up correctly when you do the tt command. I
last tagged a few weeks ago and kept a list of the people I had tagged so I am
only adding the new names (unless the post says a new book has been added) now.
Is that how most people do it? Also, is there a way to tell who has tagged my
books, I think I saw someone mention something like that?

7. The Mexican War And Slavery http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005BR4MWY
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source 
history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence 
journals,united states of america,kindle bargain books developing nation,War 
Clouds Over Oregon,Discovery Of Surgical Anesthesia,War With Mexico,Capture Of 
Chapultepec And Mexico City,Grant In Mexico,The Mormon Exodus To Utah,Gold In 
California,Underground Railroad,Commodore Perry,Treaty With Japan,Civil War In 
Kansas,Dred Scott Decision,Railroad To The Mississippi,First Atlantic Cable,John 
Brown,Lincoln Nominated,Threats Of Secession,Jefferson Davis

8. The Civil War http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005BRUBAG
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source 
history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence 
journals,united states of america,kindle bargain books developing nation,Capture 
Of Fort Sumter,First Battle Of Bull Run,The Trent Affair,Capture Of Fort 
Donelson,The Monitor And The Merrimac,Battle Of Shiloh,Peninsular 
Campaign,Antietam,Fredericksburg,The Battle Of Chancellorsville,The Death Of 
Stonewall Jackson,The Siege Of Vicksburg,The Battle Of Chickamauga,Lee And Grant 
In The Wilderness,Farragut In Mobile Bay,Hampton Roads Conference,Fall Of 
Richmond,Surrender Of Lee At Appomattox,The Assassination Of Lincoln

9. Reconstruction http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CDM6SE
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source 
history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence 
journals,united states of america,kindle bargain books developing nation,Robert 
E. Lee,Atlantic Cable,Purchase Of Alaska,Buffalo Hunters Railroad Builders,The 
Fourteenth Amendment,Ulysses S. Grant,Black Friday,First Transcontinental 
Railroad,Tweed Ring,Fifteenth Amendment,Ku-Klux Klan,The Great Chicago 
Fire,Carpet-Bag Government,The Panic Of 1873,The Telephone,Chicago Haymarket 
Riot,The Mckinley Tariff Bill,Behring Sea Troubles With Great Britain

10. A New World Power http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CI7KEY
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source 
history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence 
journals,united states of america,kindle bargain books developing nation,Henry 
Ford Automobile,Oklahoma Rush,Panic Of 1893,Wilson Tariff Enacted,Discovery Of 
Gold In Alaska,Annexation Of Hawaii,Destruction Of The Maine In Havana 
Harbor,Battle Of Manila Bay,Battle Of San Juan Hill,Boxer Rebellion In 
China,First Airplane To Fly Successfully,Purchase Of The Panama Canal,San 
Francisco Earthquake And Fire,Peary Discovers The North Pole

11. The Great War 1914-1916 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005G8285G
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source 
history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence 
journals,united states of america,kindle bargain books developing nation,World 
War I,The Great War,Bosnia Serbia Balkans,Germany Austria Hungary,France Britian 
Russia,Fall Of Liege,Germans Enter Brussels,Mons ,Louvain,Heligoland,The 
Marne,The Abandonment Of Paris,Trench Warfare,Antwerp Capitulates,First Battle 
Of Ypres,Battle Of The Falklands,Battle Of Dogger Bank,Battle Of Neuve 
Chapelle,The "Lusitania" Sinking,Russians Dunajec,Britain Fails At 
Gallipoli,Verdun,The Battle Of Jutland

12. The Great War and After 1916-1925 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005G7ZL6A
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source 
history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence 
journals,united states of america,kindle bargain books developing nation,World 
War I,The Great War,Bosnia Serbia Balkans,Germany Austria Hungary Turkey,France 
Britian Russia America Italy,Declaration Of War,Conscription,Fourteen Points,Big 
Berthas",Foch,Britain's Back To The Wall,Cantigny,Loss Of The President Lincoln, 
Chateau-Thierry,The Hindenburg Line,The Great Argonne Battle,The Last A. E. F. 
Drive To Sedan,The War In The Air,Airplane Duels,The Armistice,The Kaiser 
Abdicates,Allies In The Rhineland,The Treaty Of Versailles,The Limitation Of 
Armament,The Dawes Plan,Peace Treaty At Locarno

Cheers,
Charlie Reese


----------



## Library4Science

Here is the list of authors I have tagged:


Adam Kisiel
Alan Parkinson
Alessandra Kelley
Allie Beck
Amera
Amyshojai
Ann Chambers
Arlene Webb
Casper Parks
D.A. Boulter
David N. Alderman
davidjk1
DDScott
DonnaFaz
Doug Lance
Ed_ODell
Franz
Gabriel Deyers
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake'
Grace Elliot
HaemishM
Harper Alibeck
Harris Channing
Iain Manson
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
JenniferBecton
Joe Chiappetta
Joyce9
JRTomlin
kahuna
Karen Wojcik Berner
KathyCarmichael
Katie Salidas
KealanPatrick
Laura Lond
Lena
LexyHarper
M. G. Scarsbrook
MH Sargent
Mike Dennis
Miriam Minger
MoonlitDreams
Natasha A. Salnikova
Patricia McLinn
Paul Hardy
Penang
ReflexiveFire
Richard Raley
Russell Brooks
Ruth Harris
Shana Norris
ShaunaG
Shoshana
Steve Vernon
T.S. Welti
tallulahgrace
Tess St John
ThatGurlthatlife
Theresaragan
Tiphanie Thomas
TWErvin2
VMartinez

I was caught up to July 27 and my books in my post above and none of them had tags until today.


----------



## Alex MacLean

I made it through all 20 pages since my last post. Lots of new books.


----------



## Mel Comley

Thank you guys!

Just tagged all those behind my post today.


----------



## Nina Croft

I'd love my books tagged. Here's links to 3:

http://www.amazon.com/Deadly-Pursuit-Blood-Hunter-Novel/dp/1937044890/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_9

http://www.amazon.com/Break-Blood-Hunter-Novel-ebook/dp/B0059IXO56/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1


http://www.amazon.com/Chosen-ebook/dp/B004PLNIYK/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

I'll start working backwards and go tag some now (or should I be working forwards?)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Library4Science, you need to put a space after each comma.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nina Croft said:


> I'd love my books tagged. Here's links to 3:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Deadly-Pursuit-Blood-Hunter-Novel/dp/1937044890/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_9
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Break-Blood-Hunter-Novel-ebook/dp/B0059IXO56/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Chosen-ebook/dp/B004PLNIYK/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2
> 
> I'll start working backwards and go tag some now (or should I be working forwards?)


Got you tagged and welcome.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

A Walk In The Woods
Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author, Margaret lake
A Walk In The Woods paperback 
Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, indie author, Margaret lake
Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Ricky Sides

Nina, I tagged your books.   Welcome to the thread.

Library, I tagged several that I hadn't tagged in the past and increased the tags to the max on the rest. Congratulations on the new releases.


----------



## ccjames

Missed the last two weekends so I've got some catching up to do. Did ya'll see this article on tagging already? http://www.digitalbookworld.com/2011/maximizing-digital-book-sales/?et_mid=514904&rid=2642034 Man, did I categorize my book to the least effect. *headdesk*


----------



## Mel Comley

Caught up again!


----------



## Amyshojai

klenart said:


> Amy it looks like you have the pet care niche cornered!


I try. *s*

I've got everyone tagged except for HA Grant's "Haunted Ground" which didn't have tags that I could see. Back later and will tag whenever they appear. *s* All caught up.


----------



## HAGrant

Thanks, everybody, for tagging my two books!

Just tagged all books for:

Gertie Kindle aka Margaret Lake (I thought I'd tagged all your books before, but added a few from your list above - everything tagged now)
Doctor Barbara
Library4Science
Alex MacLean
Mel (got you before)
Nina Croft
ccjames


----------



## ccjames

Just got
Nina Croft
Mel Comley (ghost stories yay)
Library4Science
Doctor Barbara
HA Grant
Annie Rayburn
Simon Haynes
Shauna G's 2 newest
Patricia McLinn
Meb Bryant
Lynnemurray
Let's write
Noah Mullett-Gillman
Katie Salidas
Vera Nazarian
Heather Hummel
Adam Pepper
Azure Horizon
Leearco
Kahuna's newest
George Berger

Be back later to pick up more


----------



## HAGrant

Amyshojai said:


> I try. *s*
> 
> I've got everyone tagged except for HA Grant's "Haunted Ground" which didn't have tags that I could see. Back later and will tag whenever they appear. *s* All caught up.


Thanks, Amy


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Lots of new news this visit, all caught up


----------



## Heather Hummel Author

I caught up yesterday by tagging:

Adam Pepper
Lee Arco
Alex Adena
K. Lenart
Gregory Blackman
George Berger
John Blackport
Lynne Murray
MindAttic
Martin Lake

And this morning I tagged:
Mel Comley
Nina Croft
Alex McLean
Liberty4Science

If you're new and missed them, mine are (also in sig line):

Write from the Heart: A Novel (Journals from the Heart)
Whispers from the Heart: A Novel (Journals from the Heart)
GO BIKE & Other Signs from the Universe (Unforgettable: Write Your Story)
Gracefully: Looking and Being Your Best at Any Age (I just added a handful of new tags to this one, if anyone who has tagged it would mind going back in and clicking them, that'd be great! It only had 3 before, now it has 15.)

Have a great rest of the weekend everyone!


----------



## Nina Croft

Thanks for the welcome and - Wow - Gertie - thanks for the tt thing - so much easier. Done 2 pages - off to do a few more!


----------



## kahuna

azure horizon
nina croft
mel comley
Noah Mallette Gillman
Let's Write 1,2,3
Annie Rayburn
Adam Pepper

Tagged You!

The easy way to tag me: Highlight my tags. Copy them. Go to my amazon link. Hit your "t" key twice: "tt"
Paste my tags in the box. Hit "Save."

My tags:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Harry Shannon

Whoa, I have been gone a long time. Going back to catch up. I have a new one called CLAN coming out soon, will post again when it is live.
hairy


----------



## The Fussy Librarian

All caught up! Be back after work tonight ...


----------



## Adam Pepper

OK, got another tagging session in!

Heather hummel
Vera nazarian
Katie Salidas
Noah Mullette Gillman 
Lets write 123
Patricia Mclinn
Annie Rayburn
Alan Parkinson
Library4Science
Alex MacLean
Nina Croft
Ccjames
Harry Shannon


----------



## RCombes

Tagged all the last ones.


----------



## Katie Salidas

Caught up on the last two pages. New tags to:

Harry Shannon
Nina Croft
ccjames
Alex MacLean
Library4Science
Doctor Barbara
NoahMullette-Gillman
Letswrite123
lynnemurray
Meb Bryant
Patricia McLinn
Mel Comley
ShaunaG
AnnieRayburn

Here is my link list if you wouldn't mind tagging me too.

Immortalis Carpe

Noctem

Hunters & Prey

Pandora's Box (New) 



Vampire Bites 

House of Immortal

Pleasures

Halloween Fantasies



Karma & Melodies


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up again.


----------



## Decon

All caught up again


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

Simon Haynes said:


> Nice covers!


Thanks! Those two were drawn by the artist Dana Black. We designed them together.


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

Ok. Just tagged everyone new in the last three pages.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got all the new ones and caught up. Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Still caught up.


----------



## Steve Silkin

Today I tagged books by:

K. Lenart (What Really Happened)
Annie Rayburn x 3
Leila Bryce Sin (Elfspell)
Z.L. Arkadie x 2
Adam Pepper
CC James
Clover Autrey x 2
Nina Croft x 6
Mel Comley (new ones: 'Twist' and 'Time')
Alex MacLean
'Library4Science' (followed instructions)
Katie Salidas (paperbacks and new one)
Hollister Ann Grant x 2
Noah (Zeuspater and Brontosaurus)
Gregory Blackman x 2 (whoops, I called you Jonathan Rush in my last post, sorry - insufficient attention to detail!)

Thanks for those who've already tagged me; those who haven't, please tag back! Especially looking for tags on the new one, "The Bishop Moves Diagonally."


----------



## Harry Shannon

My new one CLAN is up for a "soft" opening, some tags are already in place. Thanks for the help, guys.

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caught up again.


----------



## ccjames

Thanks guys. My ranking already went way up for today.
I caught up with:
Steven Booth/Harry Shannon
Steve Silken
Decon
R Combes
alexadena
AdriannaWhite


----------



## LeiaShaw

Welcome newbies! Caught up from the past week. Thanks!

Leia Shaw
http://www.leiashaw.com


----------



## Mica Jade

Wow! Tons of new books! Welcome to the new authors and welcome back to some old tagging friends.  

All caught up for Sunday.

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Harry's new book. Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## psladiebug

Hello everyone,
Plugging along on the liking and tagging! Thanks to everyone for returning the favor! I will keep chipping away until I get everyone


----------



## terryspear

New at all this!

I Liked and Tagged the following:

HAGrant
ccjames
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake'
Harry Shannon 
Amy D. Shojai
Steve Silkin 
NoahMullette-Gillman
Declan Conner
Katie Salidas
RCombes
Adam Pepper
kahuna
Nina Croft
Heather Hummel
AdriannaWhite
Mel Comley
Alex MacLean
Ricky Sides
Library4Science
Doctor Barbara

Here are my books that need tagging:

[URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Fae-World-ebook/dp/B0050OJ77I[/url]
http://www.amazon.com/Deadly-Fae-World-ebook/dp/B005BQYP7C/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_10
http://www.amazon.com/The-Shadow-Elf-ebook/dp/B0053Y2ASS/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_11
http://www.amazon.com/Magic-Inherian-Mage-Monrovia-ebook/dp/B004XTWXW2/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
http://www.amazon.com/Magic-Inherian-Scepter-Salvation-ebook/dp/B004WXEO44/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
http://www.amazon.com/The-Beast-Within-ebook/dp/B004UW2CHS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_11?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread Terry.   I tagged your books. Thank you for the tags.


----------



## kahuna

terryspear

Tagged You!

The easy way to tag me: Highlight my tags. Copy them. Go to my amazon link. Hit your "t" key twice: "tt"
Paste my tags in the box. Hit "Save."

My tags:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Jack Blaine

Wow.  I didn't know we had this, I don't think--looks like I have a lot of work to do.  i would really appreciate any help with getting Helper12 tagged--I'm assuming you all just "agree" with the existing tags, is that right?


----------



## Ricky Sides

No. That doesn't work. You have to manually click the boxes, or use the TT method. When the product page opens click t twice in rapid succession. That opens a popup screen. Double click the blue tags you want to add. That adds them to your tag box. Click save.

I had tagged your book at some point in the past, but when I went to the product page I saw several new tags. I added those.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up, welcome to the new books/authors.


----------



## DonnaBurgess

Hi. I'm new to this thread, but would love it if someone would tag my novel. My sales were strong, but have suddenly died, so I'm up to try anything.

Link:
http://www.amazon.com/Darklands-Vampires-Tale-ebook/dp/B004GNFTQC/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

I'll begin working my way backward. Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Welcome to the newcomers. I've got you tagged.

Just go back six pages and tag forward so you catch all the active taggers.


----------



## Gina Sartucci

My books are controlled by someone else, i.e., I don't run the KDP stuff.  So I'm not even sure if I'd be able to participate in this?  But it sure sounds interesting anyway.  I'll tag some other people's, but since I don't have the bookshelf thingy I assume I can't put seed tags on my existing titles?

Is that right?  Sorry, I'm just confused about the whole thing.


----------



## Les Turner

Alright, am all caught up again with all the new people on the page. 

Please tag me back if you're new. Link is in sig below.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gina Sartucci said:


> My books are controlled by someone else, i.e., I don't run the KDP stuff. So I'm not even sure if I'd be able to participate in this? But it sure sounds interesting anyway. I'll tag some other people's, but since I don't have the bookshelf thingy I assume I can't put seed tags on my existing titles?
> 
> Is that right? Sorry, I'm just confused about the whole thing.


Any reader can tag. You can tag your own books and others. When adding tags to your books, you'll want genre, subgenre and descriptive tags. Let us know when you've added tags so we can click them.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.


----------



## Gina Sartucci

OK, gotcha.  Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

Gina, got one of your books tagged--will tag the others when you add your tags to it. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Wow, we've had a lot of new people today. Welcome aboard everyone.  

Gina, only one of your books had tags. Please remind us when you've tagged the others. I'll be happy to pop back over and tag them for you.

If tomorrow is as crazy busy as today, I just may make it to 4k products tagged overall.  

Edit: Gina's books are all tagged now. I was waiting and refreshing the screen as the last tags came in. It was like election day.


----------



## Library4Science

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Library4Science, you need to put a space after each comma.


Thanks I didn't know that, what happens if you don't have a comma?

Cheers,
Charlie


----------



## Gina Sartucci

OK, got the tags ready for my three below.  That's neat, I'd never tagged before.  Going back six pages here.


----------



## Ricky Sides

The comma acts as the tag divider. Otherwise, the tags *blue* and *dolphin* becomes *blue dolphin.*


----------



## ccjames

Ok, caught up again. Gina, went back and got your other two with the new tags.


----------



## Decon

Wow, lots of new ones. Glad I came back tonight. Up to date again.


----------



## RaineThomas

Wow, that's a lot of new books. Welcome everyone!

Please tag all three of my books with the following:
young adult fantasy, romance, young adult, teen, paranormal romance, fantasy, angels, bargain book, contemporary romance, paranormal, kindle, fantasy series, series

Thank you!


----------



## John Y. Jones

I've had my first book available for Kindle for over two months and I'm only _now_ learning about tagging? Yikes!

Getting on it now. And thanks, Donna, for starting this thread!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Library4Science said:


> Thanks I didn't know that, what happens if you don't have a comma?
> 
> Cheers,
> Charlie


I don't know for sure, but I'm afraid all the tags will run together.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gina Sartucci said:


> OK, got the tags ready for my three below. That's neat, I'd never tagged before. Going back six pages here.


You're tagged.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

John Y. Jones said:


> I've had my first book available for Kindle for over two months and I'm only _now_ learning about tagging? Yikes!
> 
> Getting on it now. And thanks, Donna, for starting this thread!


All tagged up.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.


----------



## terryspear

I liked and tagged all the new ones since I posted. Off to write!


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

Busy night! I just went and tagged everyone who posted since my last post. Appreciating the tag backs!


----------



## kahuna

Jack Blaine
Donna Burgess
Gina Sartucci
John Y. Jones

Tagged You!

The easy way to tag me: Highlight my tags. Copy them. Go to my amazon link. Hit your "t" key twice: "tt"
Paste my tags in the box. Hit "Save."

My tags:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## John Y. Jones

I should've added, please tag with the following: buddhist fiction, buddhism, thriller, global, urban fantasy, action, adventure, murder, revenge, redemption

Now I need to figure out how to get rid of the tags that were originally there, like "Australian" and "children's adventure."


----------



## Guest

Tagged all the 700's up to this point. 
Will admit, it was sort of frustrating reading through all the MULTIPLE tag requests that coming up over, and over, and over, and over and over again... and more overs.

But got through it. I'm thinking maybe I don't have to go through the 600's because it'll be all the 700's.  Sighh... but I will.  

Oh and John Y. Jones, I can't find the tags on your page and when I hit tt nothing comes up.


----------



## John Y. Jones

Letswrite123 said:


> Tagged all the 700's up to this point.
> Will admit, it was sort of frustrating reading through all the MULTIPLE tag requests that coming up over, and over, and over, and over and over again... and more overs.
> 
> But got through it. I'm thinking maybe I don't have to go through the 600's because it'll be all the 700's. Sighh... but I will.
> 
> Oh and John Y. Jones, I can't find the tags on your page and when I hit tt nothing comes up.


Hmm... worked okay for me. Of course, hitting "tt" brings up some unrelated tags I'm trying to get rid of. If you could copy and paste the following into tags:

buddhist fiction, buddhism, thriller, global, urban fantasy, action, adventure, murder, revenge, redemption

...I'd be very grateful.


----------



## Gina Sartucci

OK, back 6 pages for now.  Wow this is really cool.  Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## HAGrant

A big thanks to everybody who tagged my two books.

I just tagged:

Harry Shannon (the linked book, plus 2 pages of books on your author page)
Alexadena
RCombes
Katie Salidas (I tagged you before, but found one I'd missed -- plus some of your links don't work. The links under the books in your signature go through)
Steve Silkin
Leia Shaw
psladiebug
terryspear
Jack Blaine
DonnaBurgess
GinaSartucci
RaineThomas
John Y. Jones


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Letswrite123 said:


> Tagged all the 700's up to this point.
> Will admit, it was sort of frustrating reading through all the MULTIPLE tag requests that coming up over, and over, and over, and over and over again... and more overs.
> 
> But got through it. I'm thinking maybe I don't have to go through the 600's because it'll be all the 700's. Sighh... but I will.
> 
> Oh and John Y. Jones, I can't find the tags on your page and when I hit tt nothing comes up.


I had already tagged you.

I'm sure you've read over and over that you only have to go back six pages and tag forward from there. That's all anyone is expected to do.


----------



## The Fussy Librarian

Caught up since morning. Thanks for the tags, everyone!


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Hey guys, have a couple tags I need changing, have a few I don't need (amanda hocking), but mostly need chick lit, chick lit fantasy, and chick lit vampire bumped up, if any could do that.  Thanks,

Adrianna


----------



## lynnemurray

Still clicking along, but not caught up yet!

Amy thanks for reminding me to add tags to Writer to Writer Reminders--I went to do that and found some kind people must have gone an extra step and done that. Thanks guys!

Today I tagged:
Adriana White (couldn't find new book, maybe all caught up on yours)
Iain Manson
Adam Kisiel
John Dwyer
Declan Connor (deleted dating/added serial killer)
Meb Bryant, Nora McCullough
Lexy Harper
Leila Bryce Sin (Elfspell)
Linda L Graham
Lisa Lim
Margaret Lake (missed last time: A Walk in the Woods, Catherine and the Captain, Listen To Your Heart, Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams, Of Love and War, Only In My Dreams, Sweet Savage Charity)
Genevieve Pearson
herocious (paperback this time: Austin Nights)
by Sonia Rumzi (this time: It Could Happen Again, Of No Consequence)
Alex Adena - Hi fellow newbie!
John Blackport - eek, John, you're right it's daunting...yet strangely encouraging!
Lee William Tisler 
Rick Chesler/Benjamin Richards

Thanks to all, write on!

Lynne


----------



## John Y. Jones

The irrelevant tags have already been tagged away.  I love you guys!


----------



## Adam Pepper

Ok, I believe I've hit everyone!  That's a wrap for the weekend.


----------



## Steve Silkin

ok tonight i tagged books by:

Leia Shaw x 2
Harry Shannon (Clan)
Z.L. Arkadie (7th Sister)
John Y. Jones
Gina Sartucci x 3
Donna Burgess x 5
Wakefield Majon
Jack Blaine
Terry Spear x 6
Angie Merriam

Thanks to those who have already tagged me! Those who haven't, please tag me back!!


----------



## Nina Croft

Gone back 6 pages from when I posted - have to start going forward now - this could turn into a full-time job!


----------



## J Bee

Hey everyone! I'm getting back into the tagging game. Most of mine are bare/new releases, so all tags are appreciated. 

Here's who I've tagged today:

NoahMullette-Gillman x5
Katie Salidas x7
Z.L Arkadie x3
Lynne Murray x5
Meb Bryant x2
Patricia McLinn x13 (WOW!)
HAGrant x2
Mel Comley x4 (had one already)
ShaunaG x4
AnnieRayburn x3
Simon Haynes x4 (I don't have a UK account)
Ricky Sides x1 new to me
Margaret Lake x1 new to me
Alan E Parkinson x1
Grace Elliot x1
Doctor Barbara x5
Library4Science x10
Alex MacLean x1
Nina Croft x6
CC James x3
AdriannaWhite x6
Heather Hummel x4
kahuna x1
Adam Pepper x1
RCombes x1
John Y. Jones x1
Steve Silkin x1 new to me
Annie Bellet x8
Andrew Ashling x2 new to me

I'll come back soon to do more!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I've tagged all the books to this point. Because Amazon occasionally glitches tags we make, I routinely spot check books I know I've tagged in the past. It was during one of those spot checks that I discovered all the tags I'd made for Terry Spear's books were gone. I retagged all versions of your books Terry. 

It could just be my ISP that caused the problem. Here's a link to the first book in her siggy for those who might want to spot check.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004Y5AV1K/?tag=kbpst-20

John, welcome to the thread.


----------



## klenart

I'm always amazed at how quickly this thread moves.  There seem to be some new authors here every time I check.  I'm going backwards a lucky 7 pages from here to give all my fellow brothers & sisters some love and of course always appreciate the same.

For me, I'd be happy if you'd just focus on the latest one I've got in the sig, "What Really Happened?"

I'm especially interested in promoting some new tags for it as listed here if you'd be so kind as to copy/paste:  

english civil war, english history, caesar, rome, knights templar, bastille, boston tea party, wright brothers, world history, james cook, ponce de leon

Thanks I love you guys.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Terry,

I found the page that lists all your books and went through them tagging. I must say that you have an impressive number of books.   Working through your portfolio put me at 4002 products tagged.   

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with:

Jay Bell
Doomed Muse
Sakura Blue
Donna BUrgess
Lisa Lim
vivinthevalley
Lynne Murray
Alexadena
John Blackport
George Berger
Azure Horizon
Adam Pepper
Letswrite123
Mel Colmley
HA Grant
Annie Rayburn
Library4Science
Nina Croft
Harry Shannon
Terry Spear
Noah Mullette-Gilmann

---------------

Mine:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## seventhspell

new for me today were

Jay Bell all 4 books
Nina Croft 6 books
Doomed Muse 8 books
John Y. Jones tagged the good tags
lynnemurray 5 books
alexadena
Gina Sartucci
Letswrite123
NoahMullette-Gillman 5 books
terryspear 6 books
Katie Salidas only got to tag one book the oter links took me nowhere
AnnieRayburn all books
Vera Nazarian all books
AzureHorizon
George Berger hey there are we tagging appalling and appalling travesty??
John Blackport
MindAttic
LindaL
Lisa Lim
vivinthevalley
bhagwat68
Erica Sloane new one as asked for
Lee Reynoldson

thanks for any tags back from the new people my links are in my signature


----------



## Mel Comley

Tagged the following and thanks very much to all those who have tagged me in return.  


Johnny Y Jones
Doomed Muse
Raine Thomas
Terry Spear
Gina Sartucci
Harry Shannon (all that I hadn’t got before plus Clan.)
Leia Shaw
Psladiebug
Jack Blaine
Les Turner
John Blackport
Ann Maven
Rick Cheslar
Lee Reynoldson
Mind Attic
Martin Lake
Lexy Harper
Linda L
Lisa Lim
Vivinthevalley
herocious
M.G. Scarsbrook.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Good morning.

caught up:  Jay Bell, Steve Silkin, Adam Pepper, John Jones, Alexadena

Klenart - plugged in your new tags .... hope they show up.

Would really appreciate anyone who tags my books, particularly Outcome and Operation Neurosurgeon to tag backwards.  My best tags are last and are lagging.  You guys are great and I thank you!


----------



## terryspear

Wow, Ricky, thanks so much! And to everyone for tagging my books! I've got to run to work, so will have to tag everyone I've missed since I tagged last night. Wish I could do this at work!!! 

Thanks again!


----------



## Ricky Sides

My pleasure, Terry.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up, welcome to new authors and books.


----------



## kahuna

Doomed Muse
Jay Bell

Tagged You!

The easy way to tag me: Highlight my tags. Copy them. Go to my amazon link. Hit your "t" key twice: "tt"
Paste my tags in the box. Hit "Save."

My tags:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## mdohno

Tagged all on last two pages.  Thanks again for all the tags!


----------



## ShaunaG

Wow this thread is really blowing up! Caught up! Happy Monday!


----------



## Emily Kimelman

I'm caught up to page 340. Taking a break for lunch and then will be back to finish up. I'm on a mission.

I would appreciate any taggers out there who want to tag my novel UNLEASHED

http://www.amazon.com/Unleashed-Sydney-Rye-Novel-ebook/dp/B004XDWJ18

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you tagged, Emily.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread, Emily.   I tagged your book.


----------



## kahuna

Emily Kimelman,

Tagged You!

The easy way to tag me: Highlight my tags. Copy them. Go to my amazon link. Hit your "t" key twice: "tt"
Paste my tags in the box. Hit "Save."

My tags:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Alex MacLean

All caught up again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Emily Kimelman said:


> I'm caught up to page 340. Taking a break for lunch and then will be back to finish up. I'm on a mission.
> 
> I would appreciate any taggers out there who want to tag my novel UNLEASHED
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Unleashed-Sydney-Rye-Novel-ebook/dp/B004XDWJ18
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Tagged you, Emily. You only had to go back six pages and tag forward from there so you get the active taggers.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up again.


----------



## HAGrant

Thanks again to everybody who tagged my two books.

Just tagged:
Doomed Muse
Jay Bell
klenart (the new tags for What Really Happened)
Seventh Spell
mdohno
Emily Kimelman


----------



## klenart

Back for another round of tagging, backing up from here to my previous post.

For this go, anyone wanting to reciprocate to me, just please focus on the one title I've listed here. It's not written by me, but I helped it along to get published and I recently realized that some of its woes may stem from its lacking of tag support. Thanks!


----------



## afreidman

Hi Everyone!

I just mega tagged everyone on the list!

I would love to get some tags for my book as well.

*Find it here: *http://www.amazon.com/You-Can-Facebook-Absolutely-Everything/dp/9659164904/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314049604&sr=8-1

I am new here and I hope to keep on using this forum a lot more 

Thanks


----------



## HAGrant

klenart said:


> Back for another round of tagging, backing up from here to my previous post.
> 
> For this go, anyone wanting to reciprocate to me, just please focus on the one title I've listed here. It's not written by me, but I helped it along to get published and I recently realized that some of its woes may stem from its lacking of tag support. Thanks!


klenart, the link for that book wouldn't connect for me. It could be my laptop.

Found it by a search and tagged it.


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the new books.


----------



## HAGrant

afreidman, tagged you.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged the Prayer Book. I suggest that the author make mention of it on Facebook. These days, a lot of Christians social network through that program and exchange information about books and other media of interest to them.


----------



## Ricky Sides

afreidman said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I just mega tagged everyone on the list!
> 
> I would love to get some tags for my book as well.
> 
> *Find it here: *http://www.amazon.com/You-Can-Facebook-Absolutely-Everything/dp/9659164904/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314049604&sr=8-1
> 
> I am new here and I hope to keep on using this forum a lot more
> 
> Thanks


Hi there,

I don't know when I tagged your book, but I checked and I had already tagged it. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## klenart

> klenart, the link for that book wouldn't connect for me. It could be my laptop. Found it by a search and tagged it.


Thanks for going the extra mile. It just worked for me just fine, so maybe it was an anomaly.

I just caught up myself. Wow, that's much easier when you're current and not trying to hit dozens and dozens of titles.

I'm surprised some guru hasn't developed a little software routine that could parse this thread and do it automatically. That would be really cool. ;-)


----------



## klenart

Ricky Sides said:


> Tagged the Prayer Book. I suggest that the author make mention of it on Facebook. These days, a lot of Christians social network through that program and exchange information about books and other media of interest to them.


Someone else mentioned that to me today as well. I'm not a FB member so I was unaware, but I'll certainly pass on the advice. Thanks.


----------



## klenart

Ricky Sides said:


> Tagged the Prayer Book. I suggest that the author make mention of it on Facebook. These days, a lot of Christians social network through that program and exchange information about books and other media of interest to them.


----------



## CarolBurnside/AnnieRayburn

Caught up again. Tagged:
Library4Science – 10
Nina Croft – 6
ccjames – 3
Heather Hummel – Gracefully (redone)
Harry Shannon – all listed on Amazon that had tags, Kindle & hardback + Clan
Katie Salidas – finished up all listed on Amazon
John Y Jones
Gina Sartucci – 3
Donna Burgess – 6
Jack Blaine
Terry Spear
Emily Kimelman
Doomed Muse – 8
klenart’s extra bk
afriedman

It's awesome to see my numbers rise. Thanks!
(links in siggy)


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your books Annie, welcome to the thread.


----------



## Katie Salidas

Man this thread moves fast!! I'm caught up for today. I'll be back again tomorrow.


----------



## Les Turner

All caught up again, Annie Rayburn I don't know how I have m,issed you before but got you this time.

Cheers everyone.


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

I just tagged everyone who posted since my last post.


----------



## John Y. Jones

Caught up on the last 3 pages, still working on it.  What a terrific thread.


----------



## Gina Sartucci

Ok back for more.  After as long as it took yesterday, just to go through six pages, I don't EVER want to fall too far behind.  Whew

Of course I was still learning how to do it.  I think I got the click 'tt' click, click, click (etc) close thing down to about it's optimum!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up with everyone. Thanks for all the tags back.


----------



## terryspear

I just tagged and liked:

AnnieRayburn
klenart
Les Turner
John Y. Jones
M. G. Scarsbrook
lynnemurray
Doomed Muse
seventhspell
mdohno
ShaunaG
Emily Kimelman

Thanks for tagging my books!


----------



## Amyshojai

Just got Gina's and all caught up.


----------



## kahuna

A Friedman

Tagged You!

The easy way to tag me: Highlight my tags. Copy them. Go to my amazon link. Hit your "t" key twice: "tt"
Paste my tags in the box. Hit "Save."

My tags:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## privateerclause

Trying to get the hang of this TT thing and will work my way through every  day until...but the list keeps growing...looks like a twice a day assignment.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

privateerclause said:


> Trying to get the hang of this TT thing and will work my way through every day until...but the list keeps growing...looks like a twice a day assignment.


Got you tagged.

Just go back six pages and tag forward from there. No one expects you to do over 700 pages.


----------



## _Sheila_

Please disregard.

Thanks,

Sheila


----------



## lynnemurray

Still playing catch up. Today so far I tagged:
Martin Lake
K. Lenart
Steve Silkin
George Berger
Hollister Ann Grant
Miles Cressman, David Mellor
Adam Pepper
Heather Hummel
Vera Nazarian - YO, Vera! I'm a big fan of Mansfield Park and Mummies!!! Good to see you here.
Katie Salidas 

I'll try to get back later tonight, if not tomorrow for sure.

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## kahuna

Privateer
Shiela

Tagged You!

The easy way to tag me: Highlight my tags. Copy them. Go to my amazon link. Hit your "t" key twice: "tt"
Paste my tags in the box. Hit "Save."

My tags:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Mica Jade

Wow! This thread is fast... wasn't yesterday only Sunday?   Welcome to everyone new!

All caught up for Monday.

I tagged the following:

Terryspear
Jack Blaine
Gina
DonnaBurgess
John Jones
Doomed Muse
Jay Bell
Nina
Emily
afreidman
klenart
Sheila

Thanks for the tags everyone!


----------



## The Fussy Librarian

All caught up! Thanks for the tags -- now #2 on the Christian Fiction page!


----------



## Meb Bryant

Caught up 714-744. Thank you for the tagging.

*Harbinger of Evil*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XMQKSW

http://www.amazon.com/Harbinger-Evil-Meb-Bryant/dp/1461130301/ref=tmm_pap_title_0
(paperback)

*Monster Spray*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055T7FZ4

Meb


----------



## Chris Turner

I just tagged:

Meb Bryant
Alex Adena
Mica Jade
Kahuna
Lynne Murray
Sheila Horgan
Ken Rossignol
Terry Spear
Gina Sartucci
John Y Jones
Noah Mullette-Gillman
Les Turner
Katie Salidas

Thanks for tagging my books!


----------



## Sonia Rumzi

I got all and everyone from my last posting. Thanks to everyone for the kindness and the help. This really works guys. Lots more interest. 

Yes, if you have 10 books, I do all of them. Then go back for the new ones. 

Sheila Horgan
Ken Rossingel
Terry Spear
Gina Sartucci
John Y. Jones
Noah Mullette-Gillman
Katie Salidas
Annie Rayburn
H A Grant
Alex MacLean
Anne Bellet
Emily Kimelman
Me Comley
Jay Bell
Nina Croft
Adam Pepper
Clover Autrey
Library4Science (10 books)
Donna Burgess
Jack Blaine (yes Jack, we agree)
Angie  Merriam
Leia Shaw
Harry Shannon
Gertie aka Maragaret Lake
Chris Turner
Vera Nazarian
Miles Cressman
George Burger

With all my love and admiration, 
Sonia


----------



## Vera Nazarian

lynnemurray said:


> Still playing catch up. Today so far I tagged:
> Martin Lake
> K. Lenart
> Steve Silkin
> George Berger
> Hollister Ann Grant
> Miles Cressman, David Mellor
> Adam Pepper
> Heather Hummel
> Vera Nazarian - YO, Vera! I'm a big fan of Mansfield Park and Mummies!!! Good to see you here.
> Katie Salidas
> 
> I'll try to get back later tonight, if not tomorrow for sure.
> 
> Write on!
> 
> Lynne


Awww, thanks so much, Lynne! *waving* So glad you liked The Mummies! 

And, I just tagged all of yours!



Vera


----------



## Ricky Sides

Sheila, I had tagged most of your books in the past. I tagged the rest. Welcome back to the thread.  

Chris, I tagged your books. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## HAGrant

privateerclause said:


> Trying to get the hang of this TT thing and will work my way through every day until...but the list keeps growing...looks like a twice a day assignment.


Hi, privateer. Here's how to do the TT thing

Highlight and copy a writer's list of tags

Go to the writer's book page

Once you are on the page, don't click anywhere on the screen/page

Type the "t" key on your keyboard two times

A pop-up box will appear

Paste the tags in the box and save


----------



## HAGrant

Thanks to everybody who tagged my books. I really appreciate it. I'm off to walk my collie and will catch up here in a few hours.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Good morning...

My ketchup:

Vera Nazarian
Sonia Rumzi
Chris Turner

If you tag back, please go backwards as the most recent tags are more important and often overlooked.

Thanks so much you all and have a great day.


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hi,

caught up the new ones. Cheers

Adam


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caught up with the newcomers. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## aaronpolson

Miss a couple of days... 

Wow. Working my way through the backlog--thanks for the tags in return. 

- Cheers!


----------



## _Sheila_

Please disregard.

Thanks,

Sheila


----------



## kahuna

Chris Turner

Thanks for the tags. You look like Dennis Wilson, the Beach Boy.

Tagged You!

The easy way to tag me: Highlight my tags. Copy them. Go to my amazon link. Hit your "t" key twice: "tt"
Paste my tags in the box. Hit "Save."

My tags:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## ShaunaG

Good morning everyone! Thanks for all the tags. I'm all caught up.


----------



## herocious

The sense of community here is great. I'm all caught up. Thanks for all the tag backs!


----------



## nicholasmcgirr

All tagged up through the 740's. Thanks for your tags in advance and for the past week!!

Just thought I would leave a link to let everyone know what I am doing for my fellow authors:

http://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/1466035-your-favorite-indie-authors

Nicholas.


----------



## MartinLake

Whew, what a galaxy of writing I've just viewed.

Today I've tagged the following:

Lynnemurray
John Y Jones
Steve Silkin
Doomed muse
Nina Croft
Jay Bell
Klenart
Tessa Stokes
Mel Comley
Terry Spear
Melissa Ounoutka
Emily Kinelman
Alex Maclean
HA Grant
Annie Rayburn
Katie Salidas
Noah Mullette Gillman
Gina Sartucci
Ken Rossignol

My books are in my sig - I'd be grateful for the tags; it's making a difference to my sales.


----------



## CarolBurnside/AnnieRayburn

Ooh, new books!   *rubs hands together in anticipation*

I'm off to tag again!


----------



## _Sheila_

Please disregard.

Thanks,

Sheila


----------



## Decon

Got everyones new books and all new to me books since my last visit.

For those doing the easy way by hitting the typing keys *tt* anywhere on the book page and copying and pasting the tags below into the add tags box and saving, these are my tags

Copy the tags then hit the link.

*My Tags for 
Survival Instinct*. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004P8K2S8/?tag=kbpst-20
suspense, serial killer, dating, thriller, murder mystery, crime, humor, speed dating, singles clubs, mystery thriller, hostages, fbi, crime drama, cia, action

*Lunch Break Thrillers* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004OA60U6/?tag=kbpst-20
humor, short stories, thriller, mystery, suspense, murder mystery, declan conner, crime thriller, political thriller, cheap kindle books, thriller anthology, anthology, short story collection, action

*Phoenix Rising (Novelette)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0058OJ20M
spy thriller, political thriller, murder mystery, declan conner, short story, conspiracy, political corruption, crime thriller, short fiction, thriller, suspence, action, adventure, crime drama, mystery

* Mystery of the Crimson Robe.* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055EFQ2S/?tag=kbpst-20
crime, police procedural, murder mystery, serial killer, self doubt, short story, declan conner, best seller, crime drama, thriller, female detective, suspense thriller, action, mystery, short fiction

*The Enemy Within.* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYNQU/?tag=kbpst-20
military fiction, drugs war, soldiers, special forces, special operations, thriller, war, mystery, suspense, action, adventure, short fiction, short stories, politics, drugs

*Lost Baggage* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HRIHG/?tag=kbpst-20
action thriller, soldiers, hostages, suspense thriller, airport drama, short story collection, short story, declan conner, action, short fiction, adventure, suspence, army, contemporary fiction

*Who AM I* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYPH2/?tag=kbpst-20
crime thriller, identity theft, suspense thriller, short story, murder mystery, crime reporter, crime drama, crime fiction, action, short stories, short fiction, mystery, suspense, courtroom drama, declan conner


----------



## CarolBurnside/AnnieRayburn

Caught up again with the following people tagged:

privateerclaus - 2
sheila - 5
lynne murray - missed some b-4, tagged today 
Chris Turner - 4 (would have tagged all on your Author pg, but most didn't have tags) 
Sonya Rumzi - all bks on your Amazon author pg
Vera Nazarian - got a bunch of yours on author pg - weeding out the snarks - will get the rest on another round

Thanks to all for the tags! The numbers keep climbing.


----------



## Tess St John

Wow!  So many new ones!!!  Got everyone!

Would appreciate tags back...they're in my siggy!  Thanks!


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

I just tagged everyone who posted since my last post.


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the new books including the "tea" series, welcome!


----------



## Sonia Rumzi

hercocious
Chris Turner

Guess I came back too soon. Thank you all.

Noted Doctor Barbara. I have gone back several times. 
See you guys tomorrow.


----------



## HAGrant

Thanks to everybody who tagged my two books.

I just tagged everyone on pages 744 and 745 (that I didn't tag before).


----------



## kahuna

Sheila,

Tagged You!

The easy way to tag me: Highlight my tags. Copy them. Go to my amazon link. Hit your "t" key twice: "tt"
Paste my tags in the box. Hit "Save."

My tags:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## ShaunaG

Hey everyone, I feel like I'm hijacking the thread, but three of my short stories went up today. Though, it's weird; my bookshelf says they're still publishing but someone purchased one already and when I searched for the pages they are live. KDP is so strange sometimes.

Anyway the books are ones that are links under the pics in my sig. Didnt have enough space in my sig left to add their covers  

And I'm caught up on my tags back


----------



## Adam Pepper

Thanks for the tags, I guys.  I just got another session in:

Tess St John
Annie Rayburn
Sheila
privateerclause
Alexadena
Chris Turner
Adam Kisiel
MartinLake
Alex MacLean
Klenart
afriedman
Les Turner
John Jones
terryspear
Steve Silken
Doomed Muse


----------



## Mica Jade

Tagged up for Tuesday! 

Got Chris and Shauna's new ones.  

Thanks to those who have taken the time to tag my books


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your new ones, Shauna. Good luck.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your new ones Shauna. Short stories? With those file sizes?


----------



## Rick Chesler

Tagged Claws and some more...could use some help with this new one:

[URL=http://www.amazon.com/EXPEDITION-GREEN-GOLD-Eco-Threat-ebook/dp/B005H93E6Q/ref=sr_1_1]http://www.amazon.com/EXPEDITION-GREEN-GOLD-Eco-Threat-ebook/dp/B005H93E6Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314147678&sr=1-1[/url]


----------



## terryspear

I liked and tagged the following:

privateerclause
Sheila_
Mica Jade
alexadena
Chris Turner
Sonia Rumzi
Adam Kisiel
herocious
MartinLake
nicholasmcgirr
Tess St John
Rick Chesler

And that's all she wrote for now! 

I think the neatest thing about this is seeing what everyone is writing!


----------



## Decon

ShaunaG said:


> Hey everyone, I feel like I'm hijacking the thread, but three of my short stories went up today. Though, it's weird; my bookshelf says they're still publishing but someone purchased one already and when I searched for the pages they are live. KDP is so strange sometimes.
> 
> Anyway the books are ones that are links under the pics in my sig. Didnt have enough space in my sig left to add their covers
> 
> And I'm caught up on my tags back


Try using bitly links for your existing books, it will leave space to add more.

Everyone on this page is done and more.


----------



## lynnemurray

Omigod! I actually got caught up! Whew!

Thanks to everyone who tagged my books!

There are some really interesting books here!

Today I tagged:

Noah K. Mullette-Gillman
Z.L Arkadie
Patricia McLinn
Mel Comley
Annie Rayburn
Alan E Parkinson
Charlie Reese
Nina Croft (Deadly Pursuit, Break out, Chosen)

CC James - Thanks for the digital marketing link, http://www.digitalbookworld.com/2011/maximizing-digital-book-sales/?et_mid=514904&rid=2642034 fascinating! You can bet that I added women sleuth and mystery series to my Larger Than Death tags--late but better than never!

Harry Shannon (Hope I got 'em all, had to use the author page list rather than sig line. Dang, looking at these I know I must read many of them.)

Leia Shaw
Angie Merriam
Terry Spear
Donna Burgess
Gina Sartucci
John Y. Jones
Annie Bellet/ AnneMarie Buhl
Jay Bell
Melissa Ohnoutka (Shattered Souls)
Emily Kimelman
K Lenart/Victoria Staples, Keith Goodman, (Learn to Pray)
Ari Freidman, Sher Matsen
Katie Salidas - I could have sworn I tagged these before, but I couldn't find them so I tagged them: (Immortalis Books 1-3) 
Ken Rossignol
Sheila Horgan
Chris Turner
Leila Bryce Sin (the 3 new ones)

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## kahuna

Rick Chesler,

Tagged your new one.

Tagged You!

The easy way to tag me: Highlight my tags. Copy them. Go to my amazon link. Hit your "t" key twice: "tt"
Paste my tags in the box. Hit "Save."

My tags:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## ShaunaG

Ricky Sides said:


> Tagged your new ones Shauna. Short stories? With those file sizes?


Yeah, I'm not sure why the Fairy Tales file sizes look so big, they're only 3k-5k words. That's a little worrisome.



Decon said:


> Try using bitly links for your existing books, it will leave space to add more.


Thanks for the suggestion! I'll try that.


----------



## Steve Silkin

Tonight I tagged books by:

Tessa Stokes x 4
Jay Bell x 3
AnnieMarie Buhl/Annie Bellet x 7
Chris Turner x 4
Ken Rossignol x 2

Thanks for all the tags, everybody!!


----------



## CarolBurnside/AnnieRayburn

Caught up again.

Tagged ShawnaG's 3 new stories
Rick Chesler's new one
Adam Pepper


Thanks again for the tags!


----------



## Simon Haynes

Cool - more to tag!

If anyone could tag one or more of my Kindle editions I'd appreciate it. These are the two most relevant tags:

SF Humor, SF Comedy

Originally I just tagged those three words in singles, but now I realise it's much better combined. No need to redo if you've already done them, just for new folk.

Cheers
Simon


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thanks for the tags, Rick. I had already tagged the book you mentioned, but found a couple of tags I hadn't tagged before. I tagged those.


----------



## Nina Croft

Okay - I'm up to date - thanks for all the tags everyone.

Off to do some writing (well editing actually, but writing sounds more fun!)


----------



## J Bee

Hello again!

Today I've tagged:

K. Lenart x7
M. G. Scarsbrook x2 I didn't have yet
seventhspell x4
terryspear x6
Emily Kimelman x1
sibelhodge x3 new to me
Les Turner x1
Gina Sartucci x3
privateerclause x2
Sheila Horgan x5
Mica Jade x5
alexadena x1
Chris Turner x4
Sonia Rumzi x5
Vera Nazarian x6
Adam Kisiel x3
Aaron Polson x6 (fellow Kansan! I used to live in Lawrence. Great town!)
herocious x1
nicholasmcgirr x1
MartinLake x5
Tess St John x3
Rick Chesler x4
Decon Connor x7

Whew! Now time for lunch!


----------



## bhagwat68

I have tagged today

*DonnaFaz
sierra09
jesscscott
Half-Orc
Eric C
KristieLeighMaguire
ldenglish
David Derrico*

It is long list and it will take time to tag most of you. Thanks.

*- Pradeep*


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Hi folks,

I'm back to tagging after a bit of an absence. Got a bunch of new faces, and will continue to check in. My books:

Pale Queen's Courtyard
Tags: fantasy, historical fantasy, mesopotamia, fiction, sword and sorcery, kindleboards authors, kindle, magic, high fantasy

Golden Feathers Falling
Tags: fantasy, female protagonist, fiction, high fantasy, historical fantasy, kindle, kindleboards authors, mercenaries, mesopotamia, sword and sorcery

Thanks, and see you again tomorrow!


----------



## Decon

Decon said:


> Got everyones new books and all new to me books since my last visit.
> 
> For those doing the easy way by hitting the typing keys *tt* anywhere on the book page and copying and pasting the tags below into the add tags box and saving, these are my tags
> 
> Copy the tags then hit the link.
> 
> *My Tags for
> Survival Instinct*. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004P8K2S8/?tag=kbpst-20
> suspense, serial killer, dating, thriller, murder mystery, crime, humor, speed dating, singles clubs, mystery thriller, hostages, fbi, crime drama, cia, action
> 
> *Lunch Break Thrillers* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004OA60U6/?tag=kbpst-20
> humor, short stories, thriller, mystery, suspense, murder mystery, declan conner, crime thriller, political thriller, cheap kindle books, thriller anthology, anthology, short story collection, action
> 
> *Pheonix Rising (Novelette)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0058OJ20M
> spy thriller, political thriller, murder mystery, declan conner, short story, conspiracy, political corruption, crime thriller, short fiction, thriller, suspence, action, adventure, crime drama, mystery
> 
> * Mystery of the Crimson Robe.* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055EFQ2S/?tag=kbpst-20
> crime, police procedural, murder mystery, serial killer, self doubt, short story, declan conner, best seller, crime drama, thriller, female detective, suspense thriller, action, mystery, short fiction
> 
> *The Enemy Within.* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYNQU/?tag=kbpst-20
> military fiction, drugs war, soldiers, special forces, special operations, thriller, war, mystery, suspense, action, adventure, short fiction, short stories, politics, drugs
> 
> *Lost Baggage* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HRIHG/?tag=kbpst-20
> action thriller, soldiers, hostages, suspense thriller, airport drama, short story collection, short story, declan conner, action, short fiction, adventure, suspence, army, contemporary fiction
> 
> *Who AM I* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYPH2/?tag=kbpst-20
> crime thriller, identity theft, suspense thriller, short story, murder mystery, crime reporter, crime drama, crime fiction, action, short stories, short fiction, mystery, suspense, courtroom drama, declan conner


Uo to date again


----------



## Alex MacLean

All caught up again.


----------



## Amyshojai

Wow, lots of new ones--got y'all tagged and now caught up. Reciprocal tags appreciated. Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind. 

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you’re done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Good morning everyone.  I'm glad I started early.  All caught up. Then, the "reply" tab wouldn't work.  Finally......the computer gods let me through!

Appreciate tags going backwards.

Hugs to all today.


----------



## Harry Shannon

Thanks for the help with CLAN, folks.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=cm_sw_r_fa_dp_ScXuob06HV7HK

Can't be here for long, so coming back in bits and pieces to try to catch up on my tagging, because I've fallen way behind the promised pages.

Please PM me if there is a magic secret to avoid going back over authors and books I've already tagged? Other than relying my flawed senior memory? My schedule is a nightmare lately. Finally realized that I am repeating myself often enough that I've wasted precious time. (NOTE GERTIE GOT BACK TO ME, THANKS)

If not will try to catch up this weekend.


----------



## kahuna

Marcin Wrona
Austin Briggs

Tagged You!

The easy way to tag me: Highlight my tags. Copy them. Go to my amazon link. Hit your "t" key twice: "tt"
Paste my tags in the box. Hit "Save."

My tags:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## HAGrant

All caught up.

Thanks much for the tags for my two books.


----------



## Iain Manson

[Wails: BUT I WAS ONLY AWAY A FEW DAYS!!!]

I've just tagged 5,673,296 authors new to me. Hope I got you all.

I'd like:

The Lion and the Eagle
Use "tt"

The Happiest Days
Use "tt"

Jezira:
_fundamentalism, iran-iraq war, persian gulf, 1980s, islam, muslim, psychopath, serial killer, arabian gulf, hit men_

Randy Bastard
_game shows, satire, cult of celebrity, media mogul, reality tv, comedy, consumerism, media, publishing, dark humor_

*Declan*: Does anyone understand why it's impossible to tag _Survival Instinct_ with "serial killer"?

*Harry Shannon*: There are no tags for _Eulogies, Country Dance Magazine 45-2003, Country Dance Magazine #52 (2005), Night of the Daemon_.

*Kate Salidas*: Links don't work for _House of Immortal Pleasures, Halloween Fantasies, Karma and Melodies_.

*Americans generally*: You work too hard. On the UK thread we get about one newbie a month. Why did you leave the empire?


----------



## The Fussy Librarian

Hello all,

Could I ask a small favor? I just realized that the "christianity" tag has a far bigger Amazon community than my other tags, including christian fiction. If you could go back and click on christianity if you haven't already -- you may have to click "see all tags" -- that would help my book a lot. Thank you!

Be back tonight to do my tagging!

Alex


----------



## Gertie Kindle

alexadena said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Could I ask a small favor? I just realized that the "christianity" tag has a far bigger Amazon community than my other tags, including christian fiction. If you could go back and click on christianity if you haven't already -- you may have to click "see all tags" -- that would help my book a lot. Thank you!
> 
> Be back tonight to do my tagging!
> 
> Alex


Done.

You can still tt, put a comma after the last tag in the box and type in the new tag.


----------



## _Sheila_

Please disregard.

Thanks,

Sheila


----------



## ShaunaG

Hey all! Caught up!


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up. 
Thanks for the return tags. 
Grace x


----------



## DDScott

All caught-up again and here are the authors either new to me or with new books for me:

Gina Sartucci
John Jones
Terry Spear
Noah K. Mullette-Gillman
Z.L. Arkadie
Alex Adena
Adrianna White
Lynne Murray
Adam Pepper
Annie Bellet
Nina Croft
Jay Bell
K. Lenart
Mel Comley
Leila Bryce Sin
Emily Kimelman
Victoria Staples
Annie Rayburn
Ken Rossignol
Sheila Horgan
Chris Turner
herocious
Tess St. John
Pradeep Bhagwat
Marcin Wrona
Harry Shannon
Austin Briggs

Cheers to Hump Day Taggin' Luuuvvv!!!

*All my titles are in my Siggy Line and would sooo appreciate the tag luuuvvv too...especially my latest release LIP GLOCK!*

Thank Bunches!!!


----------



## HAGrant

All caught up again.

Thanks to everybody who tagged my two books.


----------



## Rachel Schurig

Bear with me guys...

I've never done any tagging before and I'm not sure if I fully understand it. But I'd be happy to do some tagging for you all and hope you guys will go tag my book:

http://www.amazon.com/Three-Girls-Baby-ebook/dp/B005C71MQM/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314208234&sr=1-1

The tags I'd prefer are chick lit, contemporary romance, beach read, romantic comedy, baby, girlfriends, romance

Now, if you could give me some direction on how to help you all out...should I just go back a few pages and tag everyone? How far back should I go? And how do you keep getting tags once you've dropped back in the thread?


----------



## Amyshojai

Rachel Schurig said:


> Bear with me guys...
> 
> I've never done any tagging before and I'm not sure if I fully understand it. But I'd be happy to do some tagging for you all and hope you guys will go tag my book:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Three-Girls-Baby-ebook/dp/B005C71MQM/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314208234&sr=1-1
> 
> The tags I'd prefer are chick lit, contemporary romance, beach read, romantic comedy, baby, girlfriends, romance
> 
> Now, if you could give me some direction on how to help you all out...should I just go back a few pages and tag everyone? How far back should I go? And how do you keep getting tags once you've dropped back in the thread?


 Hi Rachel, got your book tagged. We recommend you go back 6 pages and tag all the books in the siggy to get all the regular taggers. Easiest way is to click on the book link, hit "tt" on the keyboard, copy/drag the suggested tags into the box, click "save" and you're done!

I also suggest you "subscribe" to the thread so you'll get an email notice whenever somebody adds a post--then you can quickly check to see if you've already tagged them or not. If you're up to date on tags, you can still (maybe once a day...) post a note "I'm still caught up" so that your book stays fresh in the loop. Hope that helps.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up...mine are in my siggy if anyone gets a chance!


----------



## DaveZeltserman

I'll be going back six pages tonight and will start tagging starting at Gina Sartucci's books.

I'm looking for some reciprocal tagging/liking for:

http://www.amazon.com/Julius-Katz-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B004KAA9LQ/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_12

http://www.amazon.com/Julius-Katz-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B004KAA9LQ/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_12

thanks in advance,
Dave Zeltserman


----------



## Rachel Schurig

Thanks Amy, I think I get it now.

*heads off to get started...*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Rachel Schurig said:


> Bear with me guys...
> 
> I've never done any tagging before and I'm not sure if I fully understand it. But I'd be happy to do some tagging for you all and hope you guys will go tag my book:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Three-Girls-Baby-ebook/dp/B005C71MQM/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314208234&sr=1-1
> 
> The tags I'd prefer are chick lit, contemporary romance, beach read, romantic comedy, baby, girlfriends, romance
> 
> Now, if you could give me some direction on how to help you all out...should I just go back a few pages and tag everyone? How far back should I go? And how do you keep getting tags once you've dropped back in the thread?


Welcome, Rachel. Got you tagged.


----------



## Amyshojai

DaveZeltserman said:


> I'll be going back six pages tonight and will start tagging starting at Gina Sartucci's books.
> 
> I'm looking for some reciprocal tagging/liking for:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Julius-Katz-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B004KAA9LQ/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_12
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Julius-Katz-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B004KAA9LQ/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_12
> 
> thanks in advance,
> Dave Zeltserman


Hi Dave, got all your books tagged, welcome to the thread! Oh and FWIW, many of us decline to tag "famous author names" that are not the author's...unless the book is ABOUT that other famous author.


----------



## DaveZeltserman

Hi Amy. thanks. Got yours tagged/liked, will tag others tonight.

--Dave


----------



## Rachel Schurig

Whew. All caught up and it wasn't as hard as I thought it would be. Thanks for the tag backs guys!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DaveZeltserman said:


> I'll be going back six pages tonight and will start tagging starting at Gina Sartucci's books.
> 
> I'm looking for some reciprocal tagging/liking for:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Julius-Katz-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B004KAA9LQ/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_12
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Julius-Katz-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B004KAA9LQ/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_12
> 
> thanks in advance,
> Dave Zeltserman


All tagged up. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Colette Riley

New to the thread, went back and tagged the last six pages. Would love some tags in return. Thanks guys!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Colette Riley said:


> New to the thread, went back and tagged the last six pages. Would love some tags in return. Thanks guys!


Tagged the first two but there were no tags on the third. Let us know when you add them so we can go back and tag.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Wow! We have a lot of new books to tag today. I've tagged all versions of all books submitted since my last post. Welcome to the threasd new authors. 

Please remember that clicking *Agree with These Tags* does not tag anything. You still have to checkmark the boxes.

Here's a link to a page to easily access my books for tagging.

http://www.amazon.com/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Ricky%20Sides

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## HAGrant

Caught up to here.

Thanks, everybody, for tagging my two books.


----------



## Colette Riley

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tagged the first two but there were no tags on the third. Let us know when you add them so we can go back and tag.


*think* I got it tagged now, would you let me know if they still aren't up? Thanks!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Nope. They aren't showing.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Colette, welcome to the thread! Like Ricky, I got the first 2 tagged but didn't see any tags in the third one.


----------



## Joseph_Evans

Hi everyone, I've not been on here for a while, but I've gone through and tagged all the ones I've missed (I think!)

I would love it if you could tag both my US and UK listings in return.

Thanks so much!


----------



## kahuna

David Zelsterman
Rachael Schurig
Colette Riley

Tagged You!

The easy way to tag me: Highlight my tags. Copy them. Go to my amazon link. Hit your "t" key twice: "tt"
Paste my tags in the box. Hit "Save."

My tags:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## lynnemurray

Ah, the luxury of being caught up. Today I tagged:

Simon Haynes (Thought I'd tagged these before but just #3, maybe it was the UK editions I tagged. Still not able to do those so it sticks.)
Sibel Hodge
Marcin Wrona
Alex Adena (added Christianity)
Austin Briggs
by D. D. Scott (2 I missed before Stompin' on Stetsons, Buckles Me Baby)
Rachel Schurig
Dave Zeltserman
Colette Riley (I had already copied tags from book 1 & 2 so I pasted them in for 3, don't know if it worked!)
Joseph Evans (US only, sorry! I still haven't bought a UK book to qualify to tag, when I do I'll revisit the UK authors)

If it's possible for anyone to tag the paperback of The Falstaff Vampire Files (just out, not in my sig yet) I would deeply appreciate it.

http://www.amazon.com/Falstaff-Vampire-Files-Lynne-Murray/dp/1597190381/

Thanks to all who have tagged my books!

Lynne


----------



## Pavel Granovsky

Please forgive the newbie question but what exactly is "tagging"?  Is it the "like" button on the book's page?  Some guidance would be much appreciated.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Colette Riley said:


> *think* I got it tagged now, would you let me know if they still aren't up? Thanks!


Got it tagged.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Joseph_Evans said:


> Hi everyone, I've not been on here for a while, but I've gone through and tagged all the ones I've missed (I think!)
> 
> I would love it if you could tag both my US and UK listings in return.
> 
> Thanks so much!


For UK tags, please go here.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg571978.html#msg571978

We keep separate threads for US and UK tags because you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK to have tagging privileges there. Most of the taggers here don't have UK privileges.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

lynnemurray said:


> If it's possible for anyone to tag the paperback of The Falstaff Vampire Files (just out, not in my sig yet) I would deeply appreciate it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Falstaff-Vampire-Files-Lynne-Murray/dp/1597190381/
> 
> Thanks to all who have tagged my books!
> 
> Lynne


Tagged.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pavel said:


> Please forgive the newbie question but what exactly is "tagging"? Is it the "like" button on the book's page? Some guidance would be much appreciated.


About 3/4 of the way down the product page you'll see a place to add tags. You want tags for genre, subgenre and descriptive tags. The more tags you have in any one category, the higher up you are in searches.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

Let us know when you've added tags to your book and we'll be happy to start stacking up the numbers.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got all the new ones tagged and caught up to here.


----------



## DaveZeltserman

okay, I've had a chance to tag the following folks:

lynnemurray
Gina Sartucci
Library4Science
ccjames
RaineThomas
John Y. Jones
kahuna
Letswrite123
HAGrant

I'll be doing more each night.

I've noticed Julius Katz Mysteries has picked up some tags (thanks!) but it doesn't look like Julius Katz and Archie has?


----------



## Adam Pepper

I got Shauna and Lynne's new ones.  Got everyone else in too.  Welcome aboard David.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DaveZeltserman said:


> I'll be doing more each night.
> 
> I've noticed Julius Katz Mysteries has picked up some tags (thanks!) but it doesn't look like Julius Katz and Archie has?


Both your links went to the same book. Sorry, I should have said something. If you repost the correct link, I'll go back and tag.


----------



## RedTash

I've done the last few pages, would love it if you would visit The Wizard on amazon (right-hand signature link) & agree with my tags. Thanks!


----------



## RedTash

Ricky Sides said:


> Wow! We have a lot of new books to tag today. I've tagged all versions of all books submitted since my last post. Welcome to the threasd new authors.
> 
> Please remember that clicking *Agree with These Tags* does not tag anything. You still have to checkmark the boxes.
> 
> Here's a link to a page to easily access my books for tagging.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Ricky%20Sides
> 
> Have a great day,
> 
> Ricky


Pooh, okay. Thanks for this note. I will go back & do it again tomorrow on the desktop. It's not as easy on the iPad. :/


----------



## Gertie Kindle

RedTash said:


> I've done the last few pages, would love it if you would visit The Wizard on amazon (right-hand signature link) & agree with my tags. Thanks!


Got you tagged.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.


----------



## Decon

Got everyones new books and all new to me books since my last visit. (2 books had the same link)

For those doing the easy way by hitting the typing keys *tt* anywhere on the book page and copying and pasting the tags below into the add tags box and saving, these are my tags

Copy the tags then hit the link.

*My Tags for 
Survival Instinct*. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004P8K2S8/?tag=kbpst-20
suspense, serial killer, dating, thriller, murder mystery, crime, humor, speed dating, singles clubs, mystery thriller, hostages, fbi, crime drama, cia, action

*Lunch Break Thrillers* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004OA60U6/?tag=kbpst-20
humor, short stories, thriller, mystery, suspense, murder mystery, declan conner, crime thriller, political thriller, cheap kindle books, thriller anthology, anthology, short story collection, action

*Phoenix Rising (Novelette)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0058OJ20M
spy thriller, political thriller, murder mystery, declan conner, short story, conspiracy, political corruption, crime thriller, short fiction, thriller, suspence, action, adventure, crime drama, mystery

* Mystery of the Crimson Robe.* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055EFQ2S/?tag=kbpst-20
crime, police procedural, murder mystery, serial killer, self doubt, short story, declan conner, best seller, crime drama, thriller, female detective, suspense thriller, action, mystery, short fiction

*The Enemy Within.* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYNQU/?tag=kbpst-20
military fiction, drugs war, soldiers, special forces, special operations, thriller, war, mystery, suspense, action, adventure, short fiction, short stories, politics, drugs

*Lost Baggage* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HRIHG/?tag=kbpst-20
action thriller, soldiers, hostages, suspense thriller, airport drama, short story collection, short story, declan conner, action, short fiction, adventure, suspence, army, contemporary fiction

*Who AM I* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYPH2/?tag=kbpst-20
crime thriller, identity theft, suspense thriller, short story, murder mystery, crime reporter, crime drama, crime fiction, action, short stories, short fiction, mystery, suspense, courtroom drama, declan conner


----------



## DaveZeltserman

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Both your links went to the same book. Sorry, I should have said something. If you repost the correct link, I'll go back and tag.


Arrgghhhh! You're right. I screwed up.

Here are what both links should've been:

http://www.amazon.com/Julius-Katz-and-Archie-ebook/dp/B0050VI5OM
http://www.amazon.com/Julius-Katz-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B004KAA9LQ

Anyway, I'll be back tomorrow night to do more tagging, and would appreciate more on these two.

thanks,
Dave


----------



## Decon

DaveZeltserman said:


> Arrgghhhh! You're right. I screwed up.
> 
> Here are what both links should've been:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Julius-Katz-and-Archie-ebook/dp/B0050VI5OM
> http://www.amazon.com/Julius-Katz-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B004KAA9LQ
> 
> Anyway, I'll be back tomorrow night to do more tagging, and would appreciate more on these two.
> 
> thanks,
> Dave


Tagged all 6 now. The new link works


----------



## kahuna

Red Tash

Tagged You!

The easy way to tag me: Highlight my tags. Copy them. Go to my amazon link. Hit your "t" key twice: "tt"
Paste my tags in the box. Hit "Save."

My tags:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Meb Bryant

Caught up 714-748. Thank you for the tagging.

*Harbinger of Evil*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XMQKSW

http://www.amazon.com/Harbinger-Evil-Meb-Bryant/dp/1461130301/ref=tmm_pap_title_0
(paperback)

*Monster Spray*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055T7FZ4

Deacon, I really did add serial killer to Survival Instinct. What happened?

Shaunna, Got your 3 new books. Lynn, Got your new one.

Pavel, You have NO tags. Dave, I got your 6 books.

Newbies, Welcome to The Taggers.

Meb


----------



## Mica Jade

All tagged up! 

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up again - thanks for the tags in return -


----------



## Sonia Rumzi

Dave Zeltserman
Lynne Murray (Paperback)
Colette Riley
Rachel Schurig
Austin Briggs
Marcin Wrona

Thank you all! Here are the latest. I am all caught up. If there is something I missed someone let me know please. 

Hugs to all!


----------



## Ricky Sides

RedTash said:


> Pooh, okay. Thanks for this note. I will go back & do it again tomorrow on the desktop. It's not as easy on the . :/


You're welcome. I tagged your book. Welcome to the thread. 

I know it can get confusing. That *Agree with These Tags* button often misleads people into believing there is a one click way to tag. Fortunately, there isn't. I say fortunately because that would be problematic if your book acquired a bad tag that you didn't want associated with it. What that feature does is open a voting box to the right of the tag. When you hover your mouse over that box, a popup appears that lets you vote yes or no.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Marcin Wrona

All caught up. Thanks for the tags! My books are in my sig.


----------



## Bilinda Ní Siodacaín

I'm new to this so I'm slowly working my way through the list of people it may take me forever  lol

Bilinda


----------



## Decon

Meb Bryant said:


> Caught up 714-748. Thank you for the tagging.
> 
> *Harbinger of Evil*
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XMQKSW
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Harbinger-Evil-Meb-Bryant/dp/1461130301/ref=tmm_pap_title_0
> (paperback)
> 
> *Monster Spray*
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055T7FZ4
> 
> Deacon, I really did add serial killer to Survival Instinct. What happened?
> 
> Shaunna, Got your 3 new books. Lynn, Got your new one.
> 
> Pavel, You have NO tags. Dave, I got your 6 books.
> 
> Newbies, Welcome to The Taggers.
> 
> Meb


Survival Instinct. *serial killer*
It is very strange. I added it as a tag when I first uploaded and everytime someone adds it it counts but it doesnt show up. I've tried editing but that doesn't seem to get the tag to show. I think it is showing 11 tags now since I asked people add it as a tag.

It's working better since I added my list of tags for copy and pasting.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DaveZeltserman said:


> Arrgghhhh! You're right. I screwed up.
> 
> Here are what both links should've been:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Julius-Katz-and-Archie-ebook/dp/B0050VI5OM
> http://www.amazon.com/Julius-Katz-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B004KAA9LQ
> 
> Anyway, I'll be back tomorrow night to do more tagging, and would appreciate more on these two.
> 
> thanks,
> Dave


Got it now and I had also tagged all the books in your siggy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bilinda Ní Siodacaín said:


> I'm new to this so I'm slowly working my way through the list of people it may take me forever  lol
> 
> Bilinda


Got you tagged and welcome.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

A Walk In The Woods
Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author, Margaret lake
A Walk In The Woods paperback 
Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, indie author, Margaret lake
Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Wow....that was easy this morning.

Red Tash, you may want to put your Amazon linked book to the left of your sig line instead of on the right.  No big deal, but if you intend on popping in and out of this thread it will make it easier for others to not go to the Smashwords link. 

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones and caught up.


----------



## Mel Comley

Got all the ones I hadn't got already on this page, thanks for those who tagged me.


----------



## RedTash

Thanks to the 12 who tagged me!  A very pleasant surprise!  I am going back now to re-tag.


----------



## kahuna

Belinda Ni Siodacain

Tagged You!

The easy way to tag me: Highlight my tags. Copy them. Go to my amazon link. Hit your "t" key twice: "tt"
Paste my tags in the box. Hit "Save."

My tags:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## terryspear

Tagged and liked:

Rachel Schurig
DaveZeltserman
Colette Riley
Pavel Granovsky (you need to go to Amazon and add tags to your book page. I "liked" it at the top.)
Joseph_Evans
RedTash
Bilinda Ní Siodacaín


----------



## _Sheila_

Please disregard!

Thanks,

Sheila


----------



## seventhspell

I have caught up once again new for me were,

Emily Kimelman
terryspear, 
privateerclause
Chris Turner
Marcin Wrona
Austin_Briggs
Rachel Schurig
DaveZeltserman
RedTash
Bilinda Ní Siodacaín


----------



## herocious

All caught up. Thanks for the tag backs! My book is in my signature.


----------



## ShaunaG

All caught up! Happy almost weekend!


----------



## RedTash

Okay, got as many as I could...I'll be back to get more later.


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up.
thanks for the tags, 
Grace x


----------



## Pnjw

I'm caught up on the last five pages. 

My tags are:
  
ghost story, ghost hunter, witch, dreams, bourbon street, ghosts, haunting, jade calhoun series, kindle, romance novel, romance, deanna chase, empath, paranormal romance, paranormal


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Amyshojai said:


> No stupid questions--it's confusing, truly! Here's what you do.
> 
> Click on the book link in the signature, which takes you to the book page on amazon. Once there, double-click TT and that opens up that little "tag" box. There usually is already a list of words (suggested tags) below the box. Easiest way to do this is to highlight all those words, and click/drag/drop into the box. Then hit "save" and you're done.
> 
> You can also click "like" up at the top of the book page, but that's a separate thing from tagging. Does that help?


Thanks a lot Amy. I just clicked and tagged your first book in signature following your suggestions. Please check if I did it right.

If you don't mind, please do me a favor to tag my book; so that I know how it looks on the other side. i.e. how do I know who tagged. [BTW:I did to starter of this thread and she thinks I didn't do it for some reason.]

I am not sure how much helpful is tagging?

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Amyshojai

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Thanks a lot Amy. I just clicked and tagged your first book in signature following your suggestions. Please check if I did it right.
> 
> If you don't mind, please do me a favor to tag my book; so that I know how it looks on the other side. i.e. how do I know who tagged. [BTW:I did to starter of this thread and she thinks I didn't do it for some reason.]
> 
> I am not sure how much helpful is tagging?
> 
> Thanks again for all your help.


I'd already tagged all of your books in the signature line. *s* And I really don't know how to check to see if someone has tagged me or not. It's sort of "do it on faith" kind of thing.

Tagging works by helping folks find your books--and the more tags you get, the greater your chances of raising the visibility of your books on the amazon search. Tags helped my books enormously--most are now on the "first page" of a search on their topic, some in the top 2-3 books listed, which means a better chance folks might buy the book.


----------



## Decon

Got everyones new books and all new to me books since my last visit.

For those doing the easy way by copying and pasting the tags below into the add tags box and saving, these are my tags
Copy the tags then hit the link.

My Tags for 
Survival Instinct. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004P8K2S8/?tag=kbpst-20
suspense, serial killer, dating, thriller, murder mystery, crime, humor, speed dating, singles clubs, mystery thriller, hostages, fbi, crime drama, cia, action

Lunch Break Thrillers http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004OA60U6/?tag=kbpst-20
humor, short stories, thriller, mystery, suspense, murder mystery, declan conner, crime thriller, political thriller, cheap kindle books, thriller anthology, anthology, short story collection, action

Phoenix Rising (Novelette) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0058OJ20M
spy thriller, political thriller, murder mystery, declan conner, short story, conspiracy, political corruption, crime thriller, short fiction, thriller, suspence, action, adventure, crime drama, mystery

Mystery of the Crimson Robe. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055EFQ2S/?tag=kbpst-20
crime, police procedural, murder mystery, serial killer, self doubt, short story, declan conner, best seller, crime drama, thriller, female detective, suspense thriller, action, mystery, short fiction

The Enemy Within. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYNQU/?tag=kbpst-20
military fiction, drugs war, soldiers, special forces, special operations, thriller, war, mystery, suspense, action, adventure, short fiction, short stories, politics, drugs

Lost Baggage http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HRIHG/?tag=kbpst-20
action thriller, soldiers, hostages, suspense thriller, airport drama, short story collection, short story, declan conner, action, short fiction, adventure, suspence, army, contemporary fiction

Who AM I http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYPH2/?tag=kbpst-20
crime thriller, identity theft, suspense thriller, short story, murder mystery, crime reporter, crime drama, crime fiction, action, short stories, short fiction, mystery, suspense, courtroom drama, declan conner


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

leearco said:


> Caught up
> Here are my two again...


I just did for both of your books LEE. I would appreciate if you can do by clicking on the books in signature. Thanks and wish you all the best.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

More tagging going on today. I suppose it never ends. I still remember when we were excited about getting to our 500th page of this thread. Yet we'll be at 1,000 in no time at all at this rate.


----------



## Ricky Sides

DChase, I tagged your paperback, which had no tags with the ones you suggested for the Kindle version. I'd already tagged that.

Bilinda, I tagged all your books.   Welcome to the thread.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Amyshojai said:


> I'd already tagged all of your books in the signature line. *s* And I really don't know how to check to see if someone has tagged me or not. It's sort of "do it on faith" kind of thing.
> Tagging works by helping folks find your books--and the more tags you get, the greater your chances of raising the visibility of your books on the amazon search. Tags helped my books enormously--most are now on the "first page" of a search on their topic, some in the top 2-3 books listed, which means a better chance folks might buy the book.


Thanks Amy for getting me started. I will do for you and other authors with the hope that they do the same with my books. Please take care.


----------



## gregoryblackman

All tagged up.  Would appreciate the tags in return.


----------



## AdriannaWhite

As have I, also would appreciate the tags back.


----------



## CarolBurnside/AnnieRayburn

Tagged today:
Deanna Chase
Austin Briggs
Terry Spear  - Got your new sig line books. Those were all new, right?
Simon Haynes – found one of yours I’d missed b-4
Jay Bell – 4
Marcin Wrona – 2
alexadena – christianity tag added
Rachel Schurig
Dave Zeltserman – 6
Colette Riley – 3
Joseph_Evans
lynnemurray - paperback of The Falstaff Vampire Files
Pavel Granovsky
Bilinda – 6

All caught up again.  Thanks for the tags everyone!


----------



## HAGrant

All caught up. Thanks to everybody for tagging my two books.


----------



## Mica Jade

All caught up for today.

Thanks for the tags


----------



## Nomadwoman

Hi All
Ive tagged on Kahuna's book "Slow Love" and thought I would just mention that he has a really effective method for quick tagging.

Link to my book

[/url]http://www.amazon.com/Tango-Buenos-Aires-Tracy-Johnson/dp/1463526393/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1308701696&sr=1-2

tags to add

passion, dance, tango, disco, Argentina, Buenos Aires, Salta, carnival, Patagonia, emotional unavailability, difficult love, travel, 1970s, relationships, South America

Right Im off to tag some more people - Will post a note of whom


----------



## Alex MacLean

All caught up with the new books.


----------



## Nomadwoman

Um Newbie Alert
Does anyone know why the createspace and Kindle editions of the book are separate when in trad books they show all the formats on one page?
Also how does everyone have their book signature? The link Amazon offered is not good

Just tagged Austin Briggs
Getting the hang of it - for people who havent listed their tags do I just agree?

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Tango-Buenos-Aires-ebook/dp/B00570RCPY/ref=dp_return_2?ie=UTF8&n=133140011&s=digital-text

passion, argentina, 1970s, dance, disco , tango, South America, Buenos Aires, Salta, patagonia, Carnival, emotional unavailability, Salta, relationships, travel


----------



## HAGrant

Hi, nomadwoman.

To put your book in your signature, look toward the top of the screen and click on your profile. You'll find a place for the signature under the profile.

You can also look under linkmaker (also at the very, very top of the screen). It has instructions about making live links to your book cover.

http://www.kboards.com/link/

Modifying this to say yes, people usually tag the tags the author sets up.


----------



## Tonya

Lovin' all the newbies!! I'm caught up below
Sheila Horgan
Red Tash
*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon)
Austin_Briggs
Hollister Grant
Adam Pepper
DaveZeltserman
Marcin Wrona
Mel Comley
Rachel Schurig
Colette Riley
lynnemurray
Pavel Granovsky
Jay Bell
bhagwat68 
Alex Adena

As always, I appreciate the tags back. My three novels are in the signature line.


----------



## HAGrant

Caught up again. Thanks for tagging my two books in my signature.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread Nomadwoman. I tagged both versions of your book.


----------



## Nomadwoman

ok Ive done
Alex MacClean
HAGrant
Gregory Blackman
Red Tash
Grace Elliott
Austin Briggs
Herocious
Sheila
Seventh Spell
Decon

Hope to get some in exchange
cheers


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nomadwoman said:


> Um Newbie Alert
> Does anyone know why the createspace and Kindle editions of the book are separate when in trad books they show all the formats on one page?
> Also how does everyone have their book signature? The link Amazon offered is not good


You have to write to kdp support to ask them to link your kindle and print editions.



> Just tagged Austin Briggs
> Getting the hang of it - for people who havent listed their tags do I just agree?


_Agree with these tags_ doesn't work.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

Got you tagged.


----------



## Rick Chesler

Any or all tags to my books in my sig would be much appreciated. Will tag back.


----------



## Decon

Nomadwoman said:


> Um Newbie Alert
> Does anyone know why the createspace and Kindle editions of the book are separate when in trad books they show all the formats on one page?
> Also how does everyone have their book signature? The link Amazon offered is not good
> 
> Just tagged Austin Briggs
> Getting the hang of it - for people who havent listed their tags do I just agree?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Last-Tango-Buenos-Aires-ebook/dp/B00570RCPY/ref=dp_return_2?ie=UTF8&n=133140011&s=digital-text
> 
> passion, argentina, 1970s, dance, disco , tango, South America, Buenos Aires, Salta, patagonia, Carnival, emotional unavailability, Salta, relationships, travel


No it doesn't work If you can't copy and paste from a list you have to tag each one. Tagged yours.

For those doing the easy way by copying and pasting the tags below into the add tags box and saving, these are my tags
Copy the tags then hit the link.

My Tags for 
Survival Instinct. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004P8K2S8/?tag=kbpst-20
suspense, serial killer, dating, thriller, murder mystery, crime, humor, speed dating, singles clubs, mystery thriller, hostages, fbi, crime drama, cia, action

Lunch Break Thrillers http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004OA60U6/?tag=kbpst-20
humor, short stories, thriller, mystery, suspense, murder mystery, declan conner, crime thriller, political thriller, cheap kindle books, thriller anthology, anthology, short story collection, action

Phoenix Rising (Novelette) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0058OJ20M
spy thriller, political thriller, murder mystery, declan conner, short story, conspiracy, political corruption, crime thriller, short fiction, thriller, suspence, action, adventure, crime drama, mystery

Mystery of the Crimson Robe. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055EFQ2S/?tag=kbpst-20
crime, police procedural, murder mystery, serial killer, self doubt, short story, declan conner, best seller, crime drama, thriller, female detective, suspense thriller, action, mystery, short fiction

The Enemy Within. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYNQU/?tag=kbpst-20
military fiction, drugs war, soldiers, special forces, special operations, thriller, war, mystery, suspense, action, adventure, short fiction, short stories, politics, drugs

Lost Baggage http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HRIHG/?tag=kbpst-20
action thriller, soldiers, hostages, suspense thriller, airport drama, short story collection, short story, declan conner, action, short fiction, adventure, suspence, army, contemporary fiction

Who AM I http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYPH2/?tag=kbpst-20
crime thriller, identity theft, suspense thriller, short story, murder mystery, crime reporter, crime drama, crime fiction, action, short stories, short fiction, mystery, suspense, courtroom drama, declan conner


----------



## C. S. Hand

First time visitor to the tagging thread, looks like I have a lot of work to do!  Anyone who wants to tag my work (in sig below), your help would be greatly appreciated =)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

C. S. Hand said:


> First time visitor to the tagging thread, looks like I have a lot of work to do! Anyone who wants to tag my work (in sig below), your help would be greatly appreciated =)


All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.


----------



## PatriceFitz

Hi All:  I can see that there are a LOT of folks here, and a lot of books.  So... it must take a bit of time to read this thread every day and add tags.  How long does it take you to stay on top of everyone's book(s)?  And... does all this cross-tagging create awareness and sales?  

Just checking before I launch into this.  I don't want to make promises I can't keep!

Thanks for any clarification.


----------



## Les Turner

Hey Patrice, It doesn't take long, if you are getting started just got back five pages and start tagging from there. And then just check back in every two or three days, you'll find it doesn't take long as it's quite often people you've already tagged. Just look for all the newbies, like yourself.

And I'm yet to see any real hard evidence that tagging works, but it can't be any worse than not tagging.

And anow for my duties, I'm not all caught again with tagging.

If anyone is new (I'm looking at you CS and Patrice   ) feel free to tag me back. Link is in sig below.

Cheers everyone,

Les.


----------



## _Sheila_

Please disregard!

Thanks,

Sheila


----------



## DaveZeltserman

I liked/tagged the following tonight:

Decon
Meb Bryant
Mica Jade
aaronpolson
Sonia Rumzi
Marcin Wrona
Bilinda Ní Siodacaín
Margaret Lake'
Doctor Barbara
Mel Comley
terryspear

I'll be back tomorrow night, and would also like to thank those folks who've tagged me so far.

--Dave


----------



## kahuna

D Chase

Nomad Woman

Got You All Tagged Up!

Thanks for tagging mine.

The easy way to tag me: Highlight my tags. Copy them. Go to my amazon link. Hit your "t" key twice: "tt"
Paste my tags in the box. Hit "Save."

My tags:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## lynnemurray

All caught up! 

Today's tags:

Pavel Granovsky
Terry Spear (Courtly Masquerade)
Mel Comley (Did A Time to Heal before this time did 4 others)
Joe Chiappetta (already did Silly Daddy in Space this time did other 5)
Deanna Chase
Red Tash
Tracy Johnson
Christian Winter
Patrice Fitzgerald

Thanks to everyone who tagged my books!


----------



## The Fussy Librarian

All caught up.

Great to see all the new people -- thanks for the tags!


----------



## Colette Riley

All caught up today. Appreciate the tags back!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread new authors.   I tagged your books.

Patrice, I recommend catching up at least once I day. This thread generally grows by about four pages a day. I check it every morning and several times of the afternoon and evening because I don't like getting too far behind.


----------



## HAGrant

All caught up. Thanks for the tags, everybody.


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Busy morning, but a million books later I'm all caught up. Have a good weekend.


----------



## Bilinda Ní Siodacaín

Getting there slowly but surely and caught up for now  will probably check back later for more. Thank you to those who have tagged my books 

Bilinda


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning.

Caught up.

Have a good one...


----------



## klenart

Hi every one. Tagging new ones to my prev post about 5 pages ago. This go around I'd appreciate tagging love for my new "More Kindle Sliders" here below for your convenience. Thanks in advance.


----------



## _Sheila_

Please disregard!

Thanks,

Sheila


----------



## Decon

*Pretty please*

*To All Regualrs. Help needed*

If you haven't already copy and pasted my tags from my list, or added *serial killer* to *Survival Instinct*. Could you please go to my add tags and add it. It wont show as a tag for some reason but it will count.

I am stuck on 14 tags for serial killer and I've just dropped one place on the search page.

Thank you in anticipation

*To all newbies.* If an author provides a list of tags and they have multiple books (or single books), it is much quicker to copy and paste them into the "add tags" box and to press save. Using the 'tt' doesnt always show up all the tags and it may be to do with Amazon changing to only allowing 7 tags at upload. When someone goes back six pages and some of the authors have multiple books, there is always the temptation to only tag those showing leaving some important tags untagged. Copy and pasting tags ensures all 15 (Maximum) will be tagged.

Maybe as a suggestion, if everyone listed their tags it would make life easier and ensure everything gets tagged.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new ones, welcome to the thread.


----------



## nicholasmcgirr

All tagged up. Thanks for the return tags everyone. My new book, Life of Death will be available soon.

Thanks again for checking out my blog as well folks. A few days ago I posted up a link about what I'm doing to help our community of writers. It talks about what our readers can do to help us out as well. It also mentions that if you are on goodreads, my book is free to download there. If you didn't get a chance to check it out the first two times I posted it, check out the link below. Also, feel free to friend me on goodreads.

http://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/1466035-your-favorite-indie-authors

Nicholas.


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

Hi, all!

I've done a load of tagging on the UK thread. Thought I'd jump into this one too. Will jump back 10 pages or so and start tagging. So far I've already done US tags for . . .

Alan Parkinson
Terry Mixon
Michael A. Boyadjian
Nick Spalding
leearco
kerywk
Devon Mark
Bellagirl
Arthur Slade
Simon Hayes
John Dwyer
Decon
Sibelhodge

Here are mine for tagging . . .

  

Cheers,

Lee


----------



## August_V_Fahren

Hi all!

*Thursday Thistle: A Fairy Tale* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005EH5W7U

bizarro, black comedy, dark fantasy, fairy tales, fantasy, horror, paranormal, princess, vampire, weird

I'm giving away FREE copies of Thursday Thistle on September 1, 2011 to celebrate its release. Let me know if you would like a copy.

*Surefire Seduction Secrets* http://www.amazon.com/Surefire-Seduction-Secrets-ebook/dp/B0054RAWGQ/

alpha male, confidence, dating, dating for women, dating guide, dating tips, law of attraction, mystery method, online dating, pickup, pua, seduction, self-esteem, self-improvement, social psychology

Could you "Like" and mark Yes for helpful reviews?

FREE review copies are also available. Let me know if you are interested. Thanks!


----------



## ShaunaG

Morning all. I have two new short stories in need of tags. I cant seem to get the bitly or tinyurl links to work in my sig so they arent in there. I know how to use bitly and tinyurl but when I try to put them in my sig the pics/links wont show. Sigh.

Here they are: 
http://www.amazon.com/Rumpelstiltskin-Erotic-Fairy-Tales-ebook/dp/B005J5VJH4/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314372946&sr=1-6
http://www.amazon.com/Mermaid-Erotic-Fairy-Tales-ebook/dp/B005J86JWQ/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314372852&sr=1-5

Gregory, I really like your new covers, well done.

Declan, I added serial killer for you on 3 books, I wasnt sure if you wanted it on all of them though.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your new ones Shauna. I always love your covers!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Congratulations on the new releases, Shauna. Welcome to the thread, August.


----------



## Nina Croft

Up to date!


----------



## seventhspell

caught up , new for me today were

Nomadwoman
C. S. Hand
PatriceFitz
Lee Reynoldson
August_V_Fahren

have a good weekend thanks for any tags back


----------



## CarolBurnside/AnnieRayburn

ShaunaG said:


> Morning all. I have two new short stories in need of tags. I cant seem to get the bitly or tinyurl links to work in my sig so they arent in there. I know how to use bitly and tinyurl but when I try to put them in my sig the pics/links wont show. Sigh.


For future reference anything after the AISN on an Amazon link can be eliminated and still links to the book, so permalinks to your books would be:

http://www.amazon.com/Rumpelstiltskin-Erotic-Fairy-Tales-ebook/dp/B005J5VJH4
http://www.amazon.com/Mermaid-Erotic-Fairy-Tales-ebook/dp/B005J86JWQ

all the rest of that stuff is just the search parameters used and excess crap.


----------



## CarolBurnside/AnnieRayburn

Caught up again with new to me:

nomadwoman - 1 (both versions)
C.S. Hand 
PatriceFitz
klenart - new one
August V. Fahren 
ShawnaG - 2 new shorts

Insight: http://www.amazon.com/Insight-ebook/dp/B0050JKOWK
TAGS: erotic romance, paranormal romance, sci-fi romance, short story, sensual romance, soul mate, 99 cents, kindle romance, telepathy, kindle author, annie rayburn, sexy e-book, kindle under a dollar, alternate reality, Denver, Colorado

Phantoms & Fantasies: http://www.amazon.com/Phantoms-Fantasies-ebook/dp/B0052Z8LAE 
TAGS: erotic romance, paranormal romance, sci-fi romance, novella, halloween, sensual romance, soul mate, kindle romance, telepathy, kindle author, annie rayburn, sexy e-book, alternate reality, Dallas, Texas

Bittersweet Obsessions: http://www.amazon.com/Bittersweet-Obsessions-ebook/dp/B0059VHT9K
TAGS: erotic romance, paranormal romance, sci-fi romance, sensual romance, soul mate, kindle romance, telepathy, kindle book, kindle author, annie rayburn, sexy e-book, alternate reality, Georgia, Switzerland

Appreciate reciprocal tagging, so thanks!


----------



## Mica Jade

All tagged up for Friday morning... all the new ones including Shauna's two.

Thanks for the tags back


----------



## herocious

It's Friday, and I'm all caught up since yesterday. Great to see everyone here. Thanks for the tags!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Welcome to all the newcomers. I've got you tagged as well as the new releases.


----------



## Rachel Schurig

All caught up. Thanks to everyone for the tags.

If you haven't got me yet, please copy and paste the following tags:
contemporary romance, love story, romance, chick lit, baby, girlfriends, beach read, romantic comedy, womens fiction, detroit, single mom, michigan, pregnancy

**If you already tagged before today, would you mind going back and adding a few new ones? I have a couple new tags that are looking very lonely They are:
Detroit, Michigan, love story, pregnancy, single mom, womens fiction.

Thanks so much!
Rachel


----------



## Ricky Sides

I added the tags you requested. The bottom set wasn't there at all.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Thanks for tagging me back.


----------



## gregoryblackman

All caught up, and Austin, very cool cover!


----------



## AdriannaWhite

All caught up.  Like the others, my books are in my sig and would appreciate any tags back.


----------



## T.M.souders author

I know I'm late to this, but I would love to participate.  My novel Waiting On Hope as seen in my sig is Women's Fiction.  Here are the tags already associated with it : inspirational women, adversity, inspirational romance, romance contemporary, christian romance, contemporary fiction, inspirational romance, love story, tragedy, true love, women s fiction, romance, womens fiction


Any of these probably work, especially the women's fiction tag.  I will start catching up on everyone's tags as well, but since there are so many, it will probably take me a few days!  Thanks!


----------



## Ricky Sides

T.M.souders said:


> I know I'm late to this, but I would love to participate. My novel Waiting On Hope as seen in my sig is Women's Fiction. Here are the tags already associated with it : inspirational women, adversity, inspirational romance, romance contemporary, christian romance, contemporary fiction, inspiraional romance, love story, nicholas sparks, tragedy, true love, women s fiction, romance
> 
> Any of these probably work, especially the women's fiction tag. I will start catching up on everyone's tags as well, but since there are so many, it will probably take me a few days! Thanks!


Welcome to the thread.  I tagged both versions of your book. The paperback had no tags, so I used those you suggested with the exception of the other author name. Most of us don't do that.

Just go back six pages and tag forward from there. You'll soon get to the active taggers.

The simplest tagging method is the TT method. When the product page loads just hit the T key twice in rapid succession. Copy the tags in the tag box below and paste them into the box, then save.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your book TM Souders, welcome to the thread! All caught up.


----------



## T.M.souders author

Thanks for the tip Ricky!!  It will save loads of time I'm sure.  Got your books already


----------



## HAGrant

Decon said:


> *Pretty please*
> 
> *To All Regualrs. Help needed*
> 
> If you haven't already copy and pasted my tags from my list, or added *serial killer* to *Survival Instinct*. Could you please go to my add tags and add it. It wont show as a tag for some reason but it will count.
> 
> I am stuck on 14 tags for serial killer and I've just dropped one place on the search page.
> 
> Thank you in anticipation
> 
> *To all newbies.* If an author provides a list of tags and they have multiple books (or single books), it is much quicker to copy and paste them into the "add tags" box and to press save. Using the 'tt' doesnt always show up all the tags and it may be to do with Amazon changing to only allowing 7 tags at upload. When someone goes back six pages and some of the authors have multiple books, there is always the temptation to only tag those showing leaving some important tags untagged. Copy and pasting tags ensures all 15 (Maximum) will be tagged.
> 
> Maybe as a suggestion, if everyone listed their tags it would make life easier and ensure everything gets tagged.


Declan, I've tagged serial killer a couple of times for that book -- it shows up as a tag, but just will not stay. Don't know why.

You might not want to do this -- but if you add something with "serial killer" as a subtitle, it will come up on searches for serial killer.

Caught up with everybody else. Thanks for the tags.


----------



## leearco

caught up again

Thanks for tagging and liking mine


----------



## aaronpolson

One quick(ish) catch up before I'm gone for the weekend. 

Thanks for the tags in return--


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Tonya said:


> Lovin' all the newbies!! I'm caught up below
> Sheila Horgan
> Red Tash
> *DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon)....
> As always, I appreciate the tags back. My three novels are in the signature line.


Thanks for tagging. Just tagged yours Tonya.

I just learned and am excited to tag others. Please help tag my books too. Please tag all books, if you can. I will appreciate and reciprocate your help.


----------



## Laura Kaye

Oh, I would love to have some likes and tags for my three titles, linked here. I will go back about ten pages and begin tagging everyone from there on, and maybe others as I have time.

I love tag exchanges - such an easy way for authors to help authors!

Thanks!
 Laura


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Laura, got your books tagged. We suggest you just go back 6 pages to get all the "regulars." Welcome to the thread!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

leearco said:


> caught up again
> Thanks for tagging and liking mine


Lee I already tagged yours yesterday. My books are in signature. Will appreciate. Thanks.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I also tagged:
Laur K
AmyS

I go one book at a time till I pick up speed. Thanks to all those who tagged my books in signature.


----------



## mdohno

I'm still learning all this tagging stuff, but I think I got the two tags added to your list. 



Decon said:


> *Pretty please*
> 
> *To All Regualrs. Help needed*
> 
> If you haven't already copy and pasted my tags from my list, or added *serial killer* to *Survival Instinct*. Could you please go to my add tags and add it. It wont show as a tag for some reason but it will count.
> 
> I am stuck on 14 tags for serial killer and I've just dropped one place on the search page.
> 
> Thank you in anticipation
> 
> *To all newbies.* If an author provides a list of tags and they have multiple books (or single books), it is much quicker to copy and paste them into the "add tags" box and to press save. Using the 'tt' doesnt always show up all the tags and it may be to do with Amazon changing to only allowing 7 tags at upload. When someone goes back six pages and some of the authors have multiple books, there is always the temptation to only tag those showing leaving some important tags untagged. Copy and pasting tags ensures all 15 (Maximum) will be tagged.
> 
> Maybe as a suggestion, if everyone listed their tags it would make life easier and ensure everything gets tagged.


----------



## lynnemurray

Decon said:


> If you haven't already copy and pasted my tags from my list, or added *serial killer* to *Survival Instinct*. Could you please go to my add tags and add it. It wont show as a tag for some reason but it will count.
> 
> I am stuck on 14 tags for serial killer and I've just dropped one place on the search page.


I've tried this a couple of different ways, Decon, and serial killer shows up in "your tags" section, but not in the little check boxes. I hope it counts!

thanks to Ricky Sides for the reminder to tag the paperbacks--very thoughtful!

Patrice, I'm a newbie too and I thought I'd never get through the initial pages. It took a few days, but once I got caught up, it's been pretty simple to add a few new authors or a new entry for the already tagged authors every day. As to how it influences sales, I'm curious too....

today I tagged these--

K. Lenart - More Kindle Sliders
Bilinda Ni Siodacain
T.M. Souders
Leila Bryce Sin - 2 new stories
August V. Fahren
Laura Kaye - Hi Laura from a fellow Six Sentence Sunday snippet poster...good to see you here!

Thanks to everyone who tagged my books!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## mdohno

The copy and paste is so much easier! But I'm finding that not all the tags requested get clicked. I think it's the new ones not already on the list? I typed them in manually and they showed up on the page after I went back and viewed it again. I hope they're sticking! Very confusing! LOL


----------



## Nomadwoman

DOne for today

Drbarbara
Alexadena
LynneMurray
Doomedmuse
Davezettserman
Adriannawhite
Rachelschring
Micajade
Annierayburn
Nicholasmcgirr
Amyshojai
LeeReynoldson - Lee could you tag me in UK if its not a hassle


----------



## DaveZeltserman

back again tonight and was able to tag/like:

alexadena
Colette Riley
klenart
_Sheila_
nicholasmcgirr
Lee Reynoldson
August_V_Fahren
ShaunaG
Nina Croft
seventhspell
AnnieRayburn

Depending on Hurricane Irene I'll be back tomorrow night.

And anyone giving me reciprocal tag/like, I'm only looking for my Julius Katz Mysteries & Julius Katz And Archie

--Dave


----------



## Laura Kaye

Phew! Okay, guys, I liked and tagged everyone's books from page 740 through here. Thanks for those who have already hit my books!  

*waves* to Lynne (fellow Six Sentence Sunday-er!), D.D., Nina, Tanya! Great to see some familiar faces here, as well as meet some new books and learn about new books!

Thanks!

 Laura


----------



## kahuna

TM Souders

Laura Kaye

Got You All Tagged Up!

Thanks for tagging mine.

The easy way to tag me: Highlight my tags. Copy them. Go to my amazon link. Hit your "t" key twice: "tt"
Paste my tags in the box. Hit "Save."

My tags:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## _Sheila_

Please disregard!

Thanks,

Sheila


----------



## Sonia Rumzi

Tracy Johnson
Dr. S.dhillon
Laura Kaye
TM Souders
August V Fahren
Klenart (the new one More Kindle Slider Puzzles) 
CS Hand
Tonya Koppes
Joe Chiappetta
Deanna Chase
Bilinda Ni Siodacain


Done for today! Updated the older ones. Thank you. Let me know if I can help in any other way. 
Sonia


----------



## Decon

HAGrant said:


> Declan, I've tagged serial killer a couple of times for that book -- it shows up as a tag, but just will not stay. Don't know why.
> 
> You might not want to do this -- but if you add something with "serial killer" as a subtitle, it will come up on searches for serial killer.
> 
> Caught up with everybody else. Thanks for the tags.


It is working, so thanks everybody. Now upto 17 tags from 14 on Survival Instinct and zero a week ago
Pretty please

*To All Regualrs. Help needed*

If you haven't already copy and pasted my tags from my list, or added *serial killer* to *Survival Instinct*. Could you please go to my add tags and add it. It wont show as a tag for some reason but it will count.

Thank you in anticipation

*To all newbies*. If an author provides a list of tags and they have multiple books (or single books), it is much quicker to copy and paste them into the "add tags" box and to press save. Using the 'tt' doesnt always show up all the tags and it may be to do with Amazon changing to only allowing 7 tags at upload. When someone goes back six pages and some of the authors have multiple books, there is always the temptation to only tag those showing leaving some important tags untagged. Copy and pasting tags ensures all 15 (Maximum) will be tagged.

Maybe as a suggestion, if everyone listed their tags it would make life easier and ensure everything gets tagged.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For those doing the easy way by copying and pasting the tags below into the add tags box and saving, these are my tags
Copy the tags then hit the link.

My Tags for 
Survival Instinct. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004P8K2S8/?tag=kbpst-20
suspense, serial killer, dating, thriller, murder mystery, crime, humor, speed dating, singles clubs, mystery thriller, hostages, fbi, crime drama, cia, action

Lunch Break Thrillers http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004OA60U6/?tag=kbpst-20
humor, short stories, thriller, mystery, suspense, murder mystery, declan conner, crime thriller, political thriller, cheap kindle books, thriller anthology, anthology, short story collection, action

Phoenix Rising (Novelette) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0058OJ20M
spy thriller, political thriller, murder mystery, declan conner, short story, conspiracy, political corruption, crime thriller, short fiction, thriller, suspence, action, adventure, crime drama, mystery

Mystery of the Crimson Robe. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055EFQ2S/?tag=kbpst-20
crime, police procedural, murder mystery, serial killer, self doubt, short story, declan conner, best seller, crime drama, thriller, female detective, suspense thriller, action, mystery, short fiction

The Enemy Within. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYNQU/?tag=kbpst-20
military fiction, drugs war, soldiers, special forces, special operations, thriller, war, mystery, suspense, action, adventure, short fiction, short stories, politics, drugs

Lost Baggage http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HRIHG/?tag=kbpst-20
action thriller, soldiers, hostages, suspense thriller, airport drama, short story collection, short story, declan conner, action, short fiction, adventure, suspence, army, contemporary fiction

Who AM I http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYPH2/?tag=kbpst-20
crime thriller, identity theft, suspense thriller, short story, murder mystery, crime reporter, crime drama, crime fiction, action, short stories, short fiction, mystery, suspense, courtroom drama, declan conner


----------



## Karen Woodward

Hi All! I'm a newbie -- never done this before -- but it's a fantastic idea!

Here are the people I tagged today (been busy!):
privateevclause
Margaret Lake
_Sheila_
lynnemurray
kahuna
Mica Jade
alexadena
Meb Bryant
Chris Turner
Sonia Rumzi
Vera Nazarian
Ricky Sides
HAGrant
Doctor Barbara
Adam Kisiel
aaronpolson
ShaunaG
herocious
nicholasmcgirr
MartinLake
AnnieRayburn
Lexy Harper
Decon
Tess St John
Noah Mullette-Gillman
Amyshojai
Adam Pepper
Rick Chesler
Terryspear
SteveSilkin
Simon Haynes
sibel hodge
Nina Croft
Jay Bell
bhagwat68
Marcin Wrong
AlexMacLean
Harry Shannon
Iain Manson
Austin_Briggs
Grace Elliot
DDScott
RedTash
Dave Zetserman
seventhspell
DChase
*DrDln*(dr.s.dhillon)
JoeChiappetta
gregoryblackman
Adrianna White
Nomad woman
Tonya
Doomed Muse
C.S. Hand
PatriceFitz
LesTurner
Colette Riley
Belinda Ni Siodacain
Klenart
Lee Reynoldson
August_V_Fahren
Rachel Schurig
T.M. Sounders, author
leearco
Laura Kaye
mdohno

Sorry for any names I've misspelled!

I'd really appreciate it if anyone wanted to help tag my book, Until Death (also in my signature):

http://www.amazon.com/Until-Death-ebook/dp/B005CJ8NTE


----------



## Heather Hummel Author

I caught up by tagging:

August_V_Fahren
Herocious
Sheila Horgan
CS Hand
Laura Kaye
Rachel Schurig
NomadWoman
Dave Seltserman
NicholasMcgirr
Pavel Grandovsky
Annie Rayburn
Karen Woodward (I was your 2nd tag on all your tags! Welcome!)

If you're new and missed them, mine are (also in sig line):

Write from the Heart: A Novel (Journals from the Heart)
Whispers from the Heart: A Novel (Journals from the Heart)
GO BIKE & Other Signs from the Universe (Unforgettable: Write Your Story)
Gracefully: Looking and Being Your Best at Any Age (I just added a handful of new tags to this one, if anyone who has tagged it would mind going back in and clicking them, that'd be great! It only had 3 before, now it has 15.)

Have a great rest of the weekend everyone!


----------



## kahuna

Karen Woodward

Got You All Tagged Up!

Thanks for tagging mine.

The easy way to tag me: Highlight my tags. Copy them. Go to my amazon link. Hit your "t" key twice: "tt"
Paste my tags in the box. Hit "Save."

My tags:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Meb Bryant

Caught up 714-752. Welcome Newbies!

Harbinger of Evil http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XMQKSW 
mystery, thriller, suspense, french quarter, new orleans, jfk assassination, 1960s, adult fiction, mafia, the mob, meb bryant, organized crime, romantic suspense, kindle indie store, bi-racial

paperbackhttp://www.amazon.com/Harbinger-Evil-Meb-Bryant/dp/1461130301/ref=tmm_pap_title_0
mystery, thriller, suspense, french quarter, new orleans, jfk assassination, 1960s, adult fiction, mafia, the mob, meb bryant, organized crime, romantic suspense, kindle indie store, bi-racial

Monster Spray http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055T7FZ4
short story, short stories, thriller, mystery, suspense, serial killer, meb bryant, paranormal, kids, short stories, kindle edition, kindle indie store, kindle singles, 99 cents, elizabeth simmons

Thank you for tagging my eBooks and the paperback.

Meb


----------



## Steve Silkin

Tonight I tagged books by:

D.D. Scott (new one)
Pavel Granovsky
Joseph Evans
Terry Spear x 6
Marcin Wrona x 2
Tonya Kappes x 2
Deanna Chase
Red Tash
K. Lenart (new one)
Bilinda Ni Siodacain x 6
Patrice Fitzgerald
Winter/Hand
T.M. Souders
Austin Briggs
Rachel Schurig
August V. Fahren
Nicholas McGirr
Karen Woodward
Tracy Johnson
Laura Kaye x 3
Dave Zeltserman x 5
Colette Riley x 3
Emily Kimelman

Hmmm, let's see, that's 20 newcomers to the tagging 'exchange' thread since my last post on Page 745. Are you folks going back six pages and tagging in this 'exchange'? 

I think not.    But my thanks to the four who have.


----------



## 28612

Okay, this is a message you don't see here often: I'm not caught up. Yet.

But I have made great progress. That's good, right I've tagged pages 737-746, and shall (shall!) catch up in the next day.

Iain, I share your wail

<< Thanks for the welcome, Patricia McLinn! You'll be the first one I tag tomorrow. >>

LOL, Hollister - and thanks. Those of us who are owned by collies have to stick together ;-)

<<Hi, Patricia. How do I make a "down" vote? Let me know and I will go back to this book.>>

You have to scroll down to the tags
-- Click "see all XX tags"
-- Click on "agree with these tags"
--hover your cursor over the number at the end of the tag you want to downvote
-- A dialogue box comes up offering yes or no - click no 

My tags from 737 through 746

Mel's new - US only (couldn't get in to UK) + another previously missed
Annie R x3
Library4Science - 2 new to me + added tags for all the others
Nina C x3
Clover x2 new to me
Harry S's new one
Terry S x6
Donna B x6
Gina S x3
John J
Adrianna - added tags
Jay Bell x3 (thanks for the wow  )
Emily
K Lenart's new
Ari
Ken R x2
Sheila x4
Chris T x4 (couldn't get any tags to come up on The Jisil-ou-az-lar)
Marcin x2
Alex A add tag
Austin
Rachel

Tag-backs, please! Here are the ones I'm asking for now from those who haven't tagged my books:

Almost a Bride (Wyoming Wildflowers Book 1)

http://ow.ly/63Q6k

http://www.amazon.com/Almost-Bride-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58Z2/ref=sr_1_10?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313305786&sr=1-10

Emotional romance, reunion romance, ranch romance, cowboy romance, rancher, ranching, cowboy, marriage of convenience romance, lost love romance, sizzle, marriage of convenience, second-chance romance, patricia mclinn, backlist ebooks, western romance

Match Made in Wyoming (Wyoming Wildflowers Book 2)

http://ow.ly/63QeX

http://www.amazon.com/Match-Made-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58V6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313442873&sr=1-1

Emotional romance, reunion romance, ranch romance, cowboy romance, rancher, ranching, cowboy, sizzle, snowbound, secret identity, patricia mclinn, wounded hero romance, dog rescue, collie dog, collie puppy

A Stranger in the Family (Book 1: Bardville Trilogy) (Bardville, Wyoming Trilogy)

http://ow.ly/63Qmh

http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Family-Book-Bardville-ebook/dp/B00457VKIA/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313442873&sr=1-6

Emotional romance, family secrets, ranch, ranching, ranch romance, secret baby romance, sizzle, adoption reunion, romance novel, western romance, heartwarming, trilogy romance, kindle authors, patricia mclinn, 99 cents

Prelude to a Wedding (The Wedding Series Book 1)

http://ow.ly/63QJM

http://www.amazon.com/Prelude-Wedding-Book-ebook/dp/B0044XUZ72/ref=sr_1_13?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313443517&sr=1-13

Emotional romance, Chicago romance, family secrets, opposites attract romance, 
trilogy romance, kindle authors, patricia mclinn, sizzle, backlist ebooks, college friends, heartwarming, backlist ebooks, romance novel, love story books, antique appraiser

WIDOW WOMAN
http://www.amazon.com/Widow-Woman-ebook/dp/B00457VKIK

Any down votes on "contemporary" and "contemporary romance" much appreciated

Preferred tags:
western historical romance, romance, historical romance, fiction, western, relationships, ranch, 1880s, 19th century, wyoming, kindle, cowboy, cowboys, backlist ebooks, kindle authors


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there everyone,

Welcome new authors. I tagged your books. 

Some of you folks mentioned tagging my books. Thank you for the tags.

Oh, Amazon has listed the first book in my siggy, The Birth of the Peacekeepers, free. If you'd like a copy you should get it soon. I've got no idea how long it will remain free.

Here's a link to a page where you can easily access my books for tagging.

http://www.amazon.com/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Ricky%20Sides


----------



## Patty Jansen

I'd be very happy to get some tagging love for this short story anthology, which I'm hoping Amazon will make free soon (already free on Smashwords)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004WF38RQ


----------



## Library4Science

Here are my links and new tags please do not tag if you already have tags for
the book as I am just adding these new ones. Please copy the tags from the post
as some of them are too long to show up correctly when you do the tt command. I
am all caught up back to page 739.

7. The Mexican War And Slavery http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005BR4MWY
American history historiography, VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars, original source
history reference, primary history source material, memoirs correspondence
journals, united states of america, kindle bargain books developing nation, War
Clouds Over Oregon, Discovery Of Surgical Anesthesia, War With Mexico, Capture Of
Chapultepec And Mexico City, Grant In Mexico, The Mormon Exodus To Utah, Gold In
California, Underground Railroad, Commodore Perry, Treaty With Japan, Civil War In
Kansas, Dred Scott Decision, Railroad To The Mississippi, First Atlantic Cable, John
Brown, Lincoln Nominated, Threats Of Secession, Jefferson Davis

8. The Civil War  [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005BRUBAG[/url]
American history historiography, VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars, original source
history reference, primary history source material, memoirs correspondence
journals, united states of america, kindle bargain books developing nation, Capture
Of Fort Sumter, First Battle Of Bull Run, The Trent Affair, Capture Of Fort
Donelson, The Monitor And The Merrimac, Battle Of Shiloh, Peninsular
Campaign, Antietam, Fredericksburg, The Battle Of Chancellorsville, The Death Of
Stonewall Jackson, The Siege Of Vicksburg, The Battle Of Chickamauga, Lee And Grant
In The Wilderness, Farragut In Mobile Bay, Hampton Roads Conference, Fall Of
Richmond, Surrender Of Lee At Appomattox, The Assassination Of Lincoln

9. Reconstruction http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CDM6SE
American history historiography, VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars, original source
history reference, primary history source material, memoirs correspondence
journals, united states of america, kindle bargain books developing nation, Robert
E. Lee, Atlantic Cable, Purchase Of Alaska, Buffalo Hunters Railroad Builders, The
Fourteenth Amendment, Ulysses S. Grant, Black Friday, First Transcontinental
Railroad, Tweed Ring, Fifteenth Amendment, Ku-Klux Klan, The Great Chicago
Fire, Carpet-Bag Government, The Panic Of 1873, The Telephone, Chicago Haymarket
Riot, The Mckinley Tariff Bill, Behring Sea Troubles With Great Britain

10. A New World Power  [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CI7KEY[/url]
American history historiography, VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars, original source
history reference, primary history source material, memoirs correspondence
journals, united states of america, kindle bargain books developing nation, Henry
Ford Automobile, Oklahoma Rush, Panic Of 1893, Wilson Tariff Enacted, Discovery Of
Gold In Alaska, Annexation Of Hawaii, Destruction Of The Maine In Havana
Harbor, Battle Of Manila Bay, Battle Of San Juan Hill, Boxer Rebellion In
China, First Airplane To Fly Successfully, Purchase Of The Panama Canal, San
Francisco Earthquake And Fire, Peary Discovers The North Pole

11. The Great War 1914-1916  [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005G8285G[/url]
American history historiography, VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars, original source
history reference, primary history source material, memoirs correspondence
journals, united states of america, kindle bargain books developing nation, World
War I, The Great War, Bosnia Serbia Balkans, Germany Austria Hungary, France Britian
Russia, Fall Of Liege, Germans Enter Brussels, Mons, Louvain, Heligoland, The
Marne, The Abandonment Of Paris, Trench Warfare, Antwerp Capitulates, First Battle
Of Ypres, Battle Of The Falklands, Battle Of Dogger Bank, Battle Of Neuve
Chapelle, The "Lusitania" Sinking, Russians Dunajec, Britain Fails At
Gallipoli, Verdun, The Battle Of Jutland

12. The Great War and After 1916-1925 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005G7ZL6A
American history historiography, VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars, original source
history reference, primary history source material, memoirs correspondence
journals, united states of america, kindle bargain books developing nation, World
War I, The Great War, Bosnia Serbia Balkans, Germany Austria Hungary Turkey, France
Britian Russia America Italy, Declaration Of War, Conscription, Fourteen Points, Big
Berthas", Foch, Britain's Back To The Wall, Cantigny, Loss Of The President Lincoln, 
Chateau-Thierry, The Hindenburg Line, The Great Argonne Battle, The Last A. E. F.
Drive To Sedan, The War In The Air, Airplane Duels, The Armistice, The Kaiser
Abdicates, Allies In The Rhineland, The Treaty Of Versailles, The Limitation Of
Armament, The Dawes Plan, Peace Treaty At Locarno

Cheers,
Charlie Reese


----------



## T.M.souders author

I'm all caught up. I just realized I should have given the links for eBook and paperback to make it easier.

http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-On-Hope-ebook/dp/B005CPD2BC/
http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-Hope-T-M-Souders/dp/1463721013/

Here are the tags again: 
adversity, inspirational romance, romance contemporary, womens fiction, christian romance, contemporary fiction, love story, tragedy, true love, family drama, romance, women s fiction


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. My Internet was very iffy most of yesterday so I was three pages behind.


----------



## kahuna

Pa;tty Janesn

Got You All Tagged Up!

Thanks for tagging mine.

The easy way to tag me: Highlight my tags. Copy them. Go to my amazon link. Hit your "t" key twice: "tt"
Paste my tags in the box. Hit "Save."

My tags:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Library etc. gotcha.

(T.M. nice cover).

Anyone tag me, go backwards on the less tagged tags!

Have a great one, thanks.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new books and authors, welcome to the thread! I appreciate tags for both Ebook and print versions, thanks in advance!


----------



## HAGrant

Patricia McLinn said:


> LOL, Hollister - and thanks. Those of us who are owned by collies have to stick together ;-)


Tagged all your books, Patricia. There's no love like collie love!

Caught up. Tagged everybody else, too.


----------



## ShaunaG

Morning all, I'm all caught up!

(Steve, I often wonder about that myself)

I finally managed to get all of my titles in my sig! So much easier for you guys to click and remember if you've tagged them.

And I realized I haven't included the link to my paperback so here it is: http://www.amazon.com/Earth-Book-One-Elemental-1/dp/1463603320/ref=tmm_pap_title_0


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Steve Silkin said:


> Hmmm, let's see, that's 20 newcomers to the tagging 'exchange' thread since my last post on Page 745. Are you folks going back six pages and tagging in this 'exchange'?
> 
> I think not.  But my thanks to the four who have.


That's why we suggest that the newcomers only go back six pages. The hit and run taggers won't end up with as many tags as the regulars do even though it may take us a while to accumulate them.

My highest tag count is 457 and that's after two years of tagging over 3K books. Considering many of those authors have multiple books, I may have only tagged about 2K authors. And considering that I'm continuing to write and adding new books that will also garner tags here, I think I've gotten a reasonably fair return.


----------



## HAGrant

Amyshojai said:


> All caught up with the new books and authors, welcome to the thread! I appreciate tags for both Ebook and print versions, thanks in advance!


Hi, Amy. I went back and tagged your print books, which I'd missed. I didn't see a print version of Dog & Cat ComPETability: Building A Peaceable Kingdom.


----------



## Steve Silkin

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> That's why we suggest that the newcomers only go back six pages. ...
> 
> My highest tag count is 457 ... I may have only tagged about 2K authors.


As a veteran, I understand the six page suggestion. ... Now, about your ratio (which I count at a little above 25 percent): It was similar, I suppose, to the one I noticed last week. I tagged 20 writers, got maybe four tags - about 20 percent. I suppose it's fair, if that works for you. But I don't think it would hurt anything to remind newcomers that it is an 'exchange' and they are supposed to go back six pages. Maybe that could raise the return on investment, even slightly.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Sonia Rumzi said:


> Tracy Johnson
> Dr. S.dhillon......
> ...


I just tagged you Sonia. Others please help in tagging my books. I will reciprocate. Thanks.


----------



## Amyshojai

HAGrant said:


> Hi, Amy. I went back and tagged your print books, which I'd missed. I didn't see a print version of Dog & Cat ComPETability: Building A Peaceable Kingdom.


Thanks so much! Nope, no print version het of ComPETability. My computer crashed with the manuscript after I'd uploaded to Kindle and I've not had a chance yet to recreate.

Shauna, I got 3 of your books I'd missed before. Quite an impressive lineup! Congrats.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Heather Hummel Author said:


> I caught up by tagging:
> Karen Woodward (I was your 2nd tag on all your tags! Welcome!)


I tagged you Heather. If you or someone can answer: Is there a way to find out who tagged you I am new and just curious. Thanks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Steve Silkin said:


> As a veteran, I understand the six page suggestion. ... Now, about your ratio (which I count at a little above 25 percent): It was similar, I suppose, to the one I noticed last week. I tagged 20 writers, got maybe four tags - about 20 percent. I suppose it's fair, if that works for you. But I don't think it would hurt anything to remind newcomers that it is an 'exchange' and they are supposed to go back six pages. Maybe that could raise the return on investment, even slightly.


Absolutely agree. There is no reason why the newcomers shouldn't all be tagging every book.


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up....and I realised I joined this tagging thread about 100 pages back. This must be some sort of anniversary. 

Thanks for the return tags, 
Grace x


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Heather Hummel Author said:


> Have a great rest of the weekend everyone!


It was great to see your nonfiction books very close to some of my books. Congratulations, Heather. I tagged both. Wish you all the best.


----------



## Danielle Monsch

Hi All!

I'm a newbie, but don't hold that against me 

I have been going back and tagging people - I do realize this is an exchange  - and I would appreciate any love shown to my own book.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005278FJO/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks a lot for any help!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Danielle Monsch said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I'm a newbie, but don't hold that against me
> 
> I have been going back and tagging people - I do realize this is an exchange  - and I would appreciate any love shown to my own book.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005278FJO/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=01CH1ESX57CC150SJ8HR&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846
> 
> Thanks a lot for any help!


Tagged you and welcome.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

A Walk In The Woods
Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author, Margaret lake
A Walk In The Woods paperback 
Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, indie author, Margaret lake
Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> All caught up. My Internet was very iffy most of yesterday so I was three pages behind.


Was it due to Irene? Hope you guys were safe in Florida. I would love to tag your book, if I can get to it. ...Will try.


----------



## Amyshojai

Danielle, tagged your book--welcome to the thread!


----------



## kahuna

Danielle Monsch

Got You All Tagged Up!

Thanks for tagging mine.

The easy way to tag me: Highlight my tags. Copy them. Go to my amazon link. Hit your "t" key twice: "tt"
Paste my tags in the box. Hit "Save."

My tags:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Gertie Kindle

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Was it due to Irene? Hope you guys were safe in Florida. I would love to tag your book, if I can get to it. ...Will try.


No, Irene missed us but thanks for asking. My Internet has been giving me trouble for a while but usually only for a few hours at a time. This was the longest stretch.


----------



## sarracannon

Hi everyone! I'm new to the tagging exchange, but I have just gone through everyone from page 747 on and tagged all the books in your posts and/or signatures. I would sincerely appreciate some tagging love in return!

Here are my four books and the desired tags:

Beautiful Demons: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004A14RI6/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
Tags: Demons, Young Adult Paranormal Romance, Witches, Young Adult, Teen, Teen Series, YA Urban Fantasy, Fantasy, Kindle, Young Adult Horror, Teen Horror, Teen Romance, Fantasy Series, 99 cents, Teen Love, Young Adult Romance, Magic

Inner Demons: http://www.amazon.com/Inner-Demons-Peachville-High-ebook/dp/B004GXAZ0C/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_4
Tags: Demons, Young Adult Paranormal Romance, Witches, Young Adult, Teen, Teen Series, YA Urban Fantasy, Fantasy, Kindle, Young Adult Horror, Teen Horror, Teen Romance, Fantasy Series, 99 cents, Teen Love, Young Adult Romance, Magic

Bitter Demons: http://www.amazon.com/Bitter-Demons-Peachville-High-ebook/dp/B004PGNNI6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
Tags: Demons, Young Adult Paranormal Romance, Witches, Young Adult, Teen, Teen Series, YA Urban Fantasy, Fantasy, Kindle, Young Adult Horror, Teen Horror, Teen Romance, Fantasy Series, Teen Love, Young Adult Romance, Magic

Shadow Demons: http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Demons-Peachville-High-ebook/dp/B005A74DT2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
Tags: Demons, Young Adult Paranormal Romance, Witches, Young Adult, Teen, Teen Series, YA Urban Fantasy, Fantasy, Kindle, Young Adult Horror, Teen Horror, Teen Romance, Fantasy Series, Teen Love, Young Adult Romance, Magic

Thank you in advance! Most of the tags are the same, I just added 99 cents to the first two books.


----------



## The Fussy Librarian

All caught up. Thanks to everyone who clicked on "christianity" -- I'm on the first page now for that category, which is a big one. (Has anyone figured out if there's any correlation to what Amazon suggests to readers versus tags?)

Be back this evening after work ...


----------



## A_Writer_

Just discovered this thread!

I'm tagging!



Angelina


----------



## kahuna

Sarah Cannon
AJ Hamilton

Got You All Tagged Up!

Thanks for tagging mine.

The easy way to tag me: Highlight my tags. Copy them. Go to my amazon link. Hit your "t" key twice: "tt"
Paste my tags in the box. Hit "Save."

My tags:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Amyshojai

Sara and AJ, welcome to the thread! I've tagged all your books--we recommend you go back 6 pages and tag the books to catch all the regulars. *s*


----------



## Sibella Giorello

I just tagged a bunch of books listed here on the board. I'd like to humbly ask for tags for my e-book, "The Stones Cry Out." New to this exciting world of ebooks, and really grateful for the wise and posts on the board.

Here's a link to "Stones." Please tag mystery, forensics, southern literature, woman sleuth, crime fiction. 
http://www.amazon.com/Stones-Raleigh-Harmon-Novel-ebook/dp/B004QGYURS

Many thanks!!


----------



## HAGrant

Caught up. Thanks, everybody, for the tags for my two books. It's much appreciated.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got yours Sibella--congrats and welcome to the thread.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Wow, three new authors since my last post. Welcome to the thread folks. I tagged your books. 

Someone mentioned a 100 page anniversary. Way to go for sticking it out.

Gertie and Steve, I know exactly how you both feel. I think some of the reason for the discrepancy is a lack of education when it comes to understanding how the system works. Too many people come into this believing that all they need to do is click the darned *Agree with these tags* link. We know that doesn't work. It just opens the option to vote on whether or not the tags are relevant to the product. But a lot of folks don't know that, just as we didn't in the beginning. No doubt some who have gone through piles of pages in the thread have thrown up their hands in disgust when they've learned they just wasted their time. Gertie has certainly stood head and shoulders above the rest of us in trying to educate the newcomers. To my reckoning, no one has done more. So has Amy and several others I could name including you Steve. I've been slack and only infrequently remind folks of how to avoid the pitfalls and or tag more efficiently. I'll try to do better in the future. 

You good folks have a great day. I'm off to deal with some giant animals and a woman who talks to God. (My next book. No I aint crazy yet. But someday maybe. )

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

thanks for tags 
Have caught up on the last few pages.

Would appreciate tags for this one that I haven't managed to get into my signature line

Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the missing canary eggs 
http://amzn.to/eAeOMg


----------



## Amyshojai

Jan, got your Chameleon book--love the cover!


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Hey, all caught up.


----------



## kahuna

Sibella Giorello
Jan Hurst Nichilson

Got You All Tagged Up!

Thanks for tagging mine.

The easy way to tag me: Highlight my tags. Copy them. Go to my amazon link. Hit your "t" key twice: "tt"
Paste my tags in the box. Hit "Save."

My tags:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Sibella Giorello

Thank you!

It's fun getting to know so many new authors via tagging. Like walking down the aisle at the library, reading the covers, and pulling out the books so the next person will find them.


----------



## Gabriel Beyers

I'm close to catching up again.  If you wouldn't mind, could some of you tag some of my lesser tagged tags.  Yeah, I said it.  I know.  Thanks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up with the newcomers. Welcome and thanks for the tags back.

Ricky, we've learned a lot by trial and error and even some newcomers making suggestions. I just try to bring the newbies up to speed before they waste their time. Maybe I should add that "agree with these tags" doesn't work and explain about downvoting, too. I'm glad you brought it up.


----------



## Amyshojai

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Ricky, we've learned a lot by trial and error and even some newcomers making suggestions. I just try to bring the newbies up to speed before they waste their time. Maybe I should add that "agree with these tags" doesn't work and explain about downvoting, too. I'm glad you brought it up.


Ditto--I've not been doing this as long as y'all but time is precious--and it just makes sense to offer some shortcuts that I shore-nuff appreciated learning. *s*


----------



## Ricky Sides

Gertie,

I just referenced it because I've noted a good number of people made comments about using that function, only to learn that they had wasted their time. I'm afraid others may have done so in the past, but not made mention of it. God only knows how many people they honestly thought they had tagged but didn't. If you want to compose a greeting explaining it all, I'll quote it and save it in a file and then quote your greeting when you aren't available. Assuming I am of course.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just want to add that I've had a big jump in tag count, so thanks for taking the time to tag.


----------



## Sibella Giorello

Yes, that "agree with these tags" isn't working for me, but I thought it was b/c I'm on an iPad.

Clicking on "tag this author" and then highlighting the tags, and hitting "Save," appears to do the trick.

So amazed with authors like Gertie with multiple books up on Kindle. Just getting my first up felt monumental.

Thanks again for tags and wisdom.


----------



## Learnmegood

Hey all, I could really use some tags on my brand new book, Learn Me Gooder. 
Thanks in advance!

John

Kindle Learn Me Gooder

Paperback Learn Me Gooder


----------



## Ricky Sides

Learnmegood said:


> Hey all, I could really use some tags on my brand new book, Learn Me Gooder.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> John
> 
> Kindle Learn Me Gooder
> 
> Paperback Learn Me Gooder


Done.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sibella Giorello said:


> Yes, that "agree with these tags" isn't working for me, but I thought it was b/c I'm on an iPad.
> 
> Clicking on "tag this author" and then highlighting the tags, and hitting "Save," appears to do the trick.
> 
> So amazed with authors like Gertie with multiple books up on Kindle. Just getting my first up felt monumental.
> 
> Thanks again for tags and wisdom.


Here's the fool proof method of tagging.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way

We all started with one and then it took me 11 months to publish my second novel. You'll get there.


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged "Learn Me Gooder."


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Learnmegood said:


> Hey all, I could really use some tags on my brand new book, Learn Me Gooder.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> John
> 
> Kindle Learn Me Gooder
> 
> Paperback Learn Me Gooder


Got it, John. Congratulations.


----------



## HAGrant

Tagged everybody since my last post, including some new folks. Thanks to everybody for tagging my two books.


----------



## kahuna

Learn me good.

Got You All Tagged Up!

Thanks for tagging mine.

The easy way to tag me: Highlight my tags. Copy them. Go to my amazon link. Hit your "t" key twice: "tt"
Paste my tags in the box. Hit "Save."

My tags:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Mica Jade

Welcome to all the new taggers  

All tagged up for Saturday.

Thanks for the tags back!


----------



## Sibella Giorello

Thanks, Gertie.

John: Done tagged Gooder -- looks very funny!

FYI/FYE: I wrote a blog post recently about re-writing The Stones Cry Out before uploading to Kindle -- even after the book won "Best First Novel." http://sibellagiorello.blogspot.com/


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Hey all, I could really use some tags on my books in signature. I will reciprocate.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bellagirl

Hi guys,
I really need your help here...thanks so much for everyone who tagged my Kindle book, but now my new Paperback is tagless and desperately needs your assistance!
http://www.amazon.com/Race-Traitor-Elisa-Hategan/dp/1463766696

Please, please help me out. Even if you've already tagged my ebook, please tag this one too. Thanks so much! I'm going through the last few pages here, to see if I've missed anybody!


----------



## kahuna

Sandy Harper
Bellabellabellagirl

Got You All Tagged Up!

Thanks for tagging mine.

The easy way to tag me: Highlight my tags. Copy them. Go to my amazon link. Hit your "t" key twice: "tt"
Paste my tags in the box. Hit "Save."

My tags:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

kahuna said:


> My tags:
> romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
> Kahuna


Kahuna, just tagged you. I could use some for my new books in signature. Thanks.


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Amyshojai said:


> All caught up with the new books and authors, welcome to the thread! I appreciate tags for both Ebook and print versions, thanks in advance!


Amy, I just tagged. Nice covers. I could use some for my new books in signature. Thanks.


----------



## Ricky Sides

New books tagged. Welcome to the thread, Sandy.


----------



## JM Gellene

Tagged:

Sheila Horgan
Tessa Stokes
Herocious
Shauna Granger
Leila Bryce Sin
Red Tash
Deanna Chase
Dr. Dhillon
Declan Conner
Joe Chiappetta
Austin Briggs
Gregory Blackman
Adrianna White
Annie Rayburn
Hollister Ann Grant
Tracy Johnson
Alex MacLean
Tonya Kappes
Annie Bellet
AneeMarie Buhl
Rick Chesler
Winter
Fitzgerald
Turner
Zeltserman


so far


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Phineas.


----------



## HAGrant

Caught up, tagged the newcomers.  Thanks for tagging my two books.


----------



## Sibella Giorello

Tagging still -- and can't resist reading the blurbs on each book. Great stuff.

Thanks for the tags, everyone.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up with the newcomers and new releases. Thanks for the tags back.


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up!!!


----------



## JM Gellene

Tagged:

Murray
Adena
Wrona
Siodacain
Ebel
Lenart
McGirr
Reynoldson
Fahren
Croft
Schurig
Souders


----------



## gregoryblackman

All caught up, would appreciate the return tags


----------



## AdriannaWhite

All caught up as well.


----------



## lynnemurray

All caught up for a Saturday!

Today I tagged:


Karen Woodward
by Margaret Lake - Catherine and the Captain paperback - Missed pb of this first time out
Sarra Cannon
Patty Jansen
Danielle Monsch (for some reason "tt" didn't work, so I checked the tag  boxes and it seemed to work)
A.J. Hamilton
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Gabriel Beyers
John M Pearson - kindle & paperback
Elisa Hategan
Sibella Giorello
Sandy Harper
Joseph Gellene

Thanks to all who tagged my books!

Take care and write on!

Lynne


----------



## Gertie Kindle

gregoryblackman said:


> All caught up, would appreciate the return tags


Hey, Gregory, I see one of your books is free. Congratulations!


----------



## kahuna

JM Gellene

Got You All Tagged Up!

Thanks for tagging mine.

The easy way to tag me: Highlight my tags. Copy them. Go to my amazon link. Hit your "t" key twice: "tt"
Paste my tags in the box. Hit "Save."

My tags:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

JM Gellene said:


> Tagged:
> Sheila Horgan
> Tessa Stokes
> Herocious
> Shauna Granger
> Leila Bryce Sin
> Red Tash
> Deanna Chase
> Dr. Dhillon
> ...


Thanks. I need some tagging on many of my books. I have tagged you.


----------



## JM Gellene

Tagged

Tisler
Polson
Kaye
Onoutka
Powell
Rumzi
Woodward
Hummel
Bryant
Silkin
McLinn
Jansen
Library4Science
Lake
Cannon
Hamilton
Giorello
Hurst-Nicholson
Bevers
Hategan
Harper
St. John


All....caught...up


----------



## Nomadwoman

Just tagged Gertie Kindle and Steve Silkin - I would just say in response to your comments that it may not be the newbies who arent bothering even though we tend to have one book and you guys have five or more. So its a lot more work for us to do 6 pages - I am working through it though.
Gertie had a strange exterior link and then her other links still dont take you straight to the page.
I am also spending a load of time working out the issues with the forum - As in why does everyone have nice BIG images in their signature while mine is teeny even though I have copied the link for a large image


----------



## _Sheila_

Please disregard!

Thanks,

Sheila


----------



## Nomadwoman

Could anyone tagging me now please tag in UK

at this link
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tango-Buenos-Aires-Tracy-Johnson/dp/1463526393/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314495346&sr=1-1

Just tagged Joseph Gellene's two books (So much more expensive in UK?? Amazon doesnt let me shop in US)
And after tagging convergence I looked for your other book Phileas on your page but Amazon is directing to other authors. Is this not strange for authors who have more than one book - that Amazon isnt linking to your other books also?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nomadwoman said:


> Could anyone tagging me now please tag in UK
> 
> at this link
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tango-Buenos-Aires-Tracy-Johnson/dp/1463526393/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314495346&sr=1-1
> 
> Just tagged Joseph Gellene's two books (So much more expensive in UK?? Amazon doesnt let me shop in US)
> And after tagging convergence I looked for your other book Phileas on your page but Amazon is directing to other authors. Is this not strange for authors who have more than one book - that Amazon isnt linking to your other books also?


For UK tags, please go here.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg571978.html#msg571978

We keep separate threads for US and UK tags because you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK to have tagging privileges there. Most of the taggers here don't have UK privileges.


----------



## JM Gellene

Nomadwoman said:


> Could anyone tagging me now please tag in UK
> 
> at this link
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tango-Buenos-Aires-Tracy-Johnson/dp/1463526393/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314495346&sr=1-1
> 
> Just tagged Joseph Gellene's two books (So much more expensive in UK?? Amazon doesnt let me shop in US)
> And after tagging convergence I looked for your other book Phileas on your page but Amazon is directing to other authors. Is this not strange for authors who have more than one book - that Amazon isnt linking to your other books also?


Thanks for the heads up; I'll look into it. It doesn't seem to be a problem in the US.


----------



## Adam Pepper

I'm all caught up.  Thanks for the tags, guys!


----------



## Steve Silkin

Nomadwoman said:


> Just tagged Gertie Kindle and Steve Silkin - I would just say in response to your comments that it may not be the newbies who arent bothering even though we tend to have one book and you guys have five or more.


My comment about getting very few tags back was meant as a reminder, not a complaint. But I have to address your note nevertheless:

If you look at my list, I tagged 20 new authors. Two of them had six books, one had five books, two had three and two had two. That's seven out of 20 newcomers who had multiple titles. So I don't think it's fair to say that the newbies "tend" to have one book and the old hands five or more.

But this isn't a science and it isn't an art - it's catch as catch can. I'm not impeccable, either, I miss people every now and then. I don't mean to be preachy or a pest. I recently added 'The Bishop Moves Diagonally" to my portfolio and I was hoping to get some tags by doing this "exchange." So last week, I watched: I was getting no new tags, then when it came time for me to catch up I saw that 20 new authors (with a total of 38 books) had come on the "exchange" since my previous post and only four of those 20 authors - seven of whom had multiple titles - had tagged me. I think it was fair to remind people to tag back. Also, in the discussion it came up that the regulars should be periodically reminding newcomers that clicking 'agree with these tags' does not add tags, you actually have to check the box or use the 'tt' method and copy and paste them.

Thank you for tagging me back. I probably won't be participating in this thread much longer, but I hope this discussion has helped.


----------



## Sonia Rumzi

Adam Pepper
Sibello Giorello
Sandy Harper
Elisa Hategan
John Pearson
Gabriel Beyers
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
AJ Hamilton
Sarra Cannon
Leila Bryce Sin (5 new books)
Patty Jansen
Patricia McLinn
Karen Woodward

Welcome to all the new members. Have fun! Thanks for all the help. With this list I am caught up for the day. Thanks to all the people who are REALLY tagging! I am appreciative.

Sonia


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Sonia Rumzi said:


> Adam Pepper
> Sibello Giorello
> Sandy Harper


Thanks Sonia. I just tagged you.

Hi everyone, I can use help with my new books and I will reciprocate.


----------



## 28612

And now I AM caught up -- Tra-la!

David Z x5
Colette x3
Joseph E
Lynne's pb
RedTash
Bilinda x6
DeannaC
Tracy J
C.S.
K. Lenart
August x2
Shauna/Leila's 2 new shorts - already had pb, but found 2 in sig new to me
Rachel's added tags
T.M. x2
Laura K x3
Karen W
Patty J
Danielle
Sarra x4
A.J. x4
Sibella
Jan H-N
Gabriel added tags
John x2
Sandy H x2
Elisa pb
Joseph - 1 new to me



> Thanks Amy for getting me started. I will do for you and other authors with the hope that they do the same with my books. Please take care.


Dr. Din, I have tagged all of your books over the time you've been coming to the thread,



> I've tried this a couple of different ways, Decon, and serial killer shows up in "your tags" section, but not in the little check boxes. I hope it counts!


Me, too -- strange to see it in the box, but then not among the tags. Glad it's registering for you in some way.

As a semi-regular, huge thanks to Gertie, Ricky, Amy & all who try to educate the beginners. Gertie & Ricky were both very helpful waaaay back when I started.

I do rather wonder about folks who come on and ask for tagging help, and there's never another post from them ... tag vampires?

For the beginners, yes, it does take a while to get up to speed. If we all tag for each other, then it's worthwhile.

But I've debated coming back at times because it's frustrating to do so many tags -- I tag as many books as an author has -- and then see very few in return. On the "new" tags I've been asking for for several months, I have half as many tags on any of the books after the first one listed. And not all that many on the first one. Sigh.

Anyway .... Tag-backs ARE appreciated!

Almost a Bride (Wyoming Wildflowers Book 1)

http://ow.ly/63Q6k

http://www.amazon.com/Almost-Bride-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58Z2/ref=sr_1_10?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313305786&sr=1-10

Emotional romance, reunion romance, ranch romance, cowboy romance, rancher, ranching, cowboy, marriage of convenience romance, lost love romance, sizzle, marriage of convenience, second-chance romance, patricia mclinn, backlist ebooks, western romance

Match Made in Wyoming (Wyoming Wildflowers Book 2)

http://ow.ly/63QeX

http://www.amazon.com/Match-Made-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58V6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313442873&sr=1-1

Emotional romance, reunion romance, ranch romance, cowboy romance, rancher, ranching, cowboy, sizzle, snowbound, secret identity, patricia mclinn, wounded hero romance, dog rescue, collie dog, collie puppy

A Stranger in the Family (Book 1: Bardville Trilogy) (Bardville, Wyoming Trilogy)

http://ow.ly/63Qmh

http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Family-Book-Bardville-ebook/dp/B00457VKIA/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313442873&sr=1-6

Emotional romance, family secrets, ranch, ranching, ranch romance, secret baby romance, sizzle, adoption reunion, romance novel, western romance, heartwarming, trilogy romance, kindle authors, patricia mclinn, 99 cents

Prelude to a Wedding (The Wedding Series Book 1)

http://ow.ly/63QJM

http://www.amazon.com/Prelude-Wedding-Book-ebook/dp/B0044XUZ72/ref=sr_1_13?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313443517&sr=1-13

Emotional romance, Chicago romance, family secrets, opposites attract romance, 
trilogy romance, kindle authors, patricia mclinn, sizzle, backlist ebooks, college friends, heartwarming, backlist ebooks, romance novel, love story books, antique appraiser

WIDOW WOMAN
http://www.amazon.com/Widow-Woman-ebook/dp/B00457VKIK

Any down votes on "contemporary" and "contemporary romance" much appreciated

Preferred tags:
western historical romance, romance, historical romance, fiction, western, relationships, ranch, 1880s, 19th century, wyoming, kindle, cowboy, cowboys, backlist ebooks, kindle authors


----------



## Steve Silkin

Tonight I tagged books by:

Meb Bryant - Paperback
Sarra Cannon x 4
Danielle Monsch
Shauna Granger (paperback)
Barbara Ebel x 5
Sheila Horgan x 5
Clover Autry

For newcomers to the thread, if you don't want to tag all five of my books, please just tag The Bishop Moves Diagonally. Thanks.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Nomadwoman said:


> Just tagged Gertie Kindle and Steve Silkin - I would just say in response to your comments that it may not be the newbies who arent bothering even though we tend to have one book and you guys have five or more. So its a lot more work for us to do 6 pages - I am working through it though.
> Gertie had a strange exterior link and then her other links still dont take you straight to the page.
> I am also spending a load of time working out the issues with the forum - As in why does everyone have nice BIG images in their signature while mine is teeny even though I have copied the link for a large image


Hi there,

I understand where you're coming from with your comment about authors who have one book as opposed to those with multiple books to their credit. At a glance it seems unbalanced and unfair. I have 12 books. That's a lot for someone with one book to tag. I understand that too. But if you believe that everyone with 12 books is getting a lot more out of tagging than they are investing, then you are mistaken. To date I have tagged 4,083 products. Last weekend I hit 4K products tagged. A milestone that I mentioned in this thread. Since then I've received about eight tags. My highest tag count is under 400. I figure I'm investing for an eight to ten percent return on some of my books. Others have far fewer tags of course, but I'm grateful for what I can get.

Some of the problems that prevent people's tags from counting:

1. *They have never made a purchase, so they can't tag.*

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=tag_dpp_pt_ihlp_wt?ie=UTF8&nodeId=16238571&pop-up=1

Quoting Amazon:

*Can everyone see my tags?*

_By default, if you have at least one purchase at Amazon, everyone can see your tags. If you don't have a purchase yet, your tags will not be publicly visible. However, as soon as you buy something and add a new tag, all your tags will become public. Your tags will help others find interesting products, and likewise you can see how other customers have tagged products. As you navigate using tags, you will find more and more interesting products, as collectively organized by other Amazon customers._

2. *Not logged into their account.*

3. *They use the Agree with these tags button and think they have tagged, but haven't.*

4. *Sometimes tags just do not stick.* Multiple times I've tagged books I distinctly remembered tagging only to return at a later date to spot check and found that the tags were missing.

5. *Amazon glitches.* They happen. The worst was when about two days worth of tags disappeared for everyone and we all rolled up our sleeves, went back about eight pages and did them again.

Regarding your siggy picture link, there has been a crackdown on those. Here's a link to a thread that discusses the forum rules:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,46766.0.html

Please understand that I'm not trying to be mean spirited or anything of that nature. Nor do I intend to sound snarky, lecture anyone, or speak for other thread members. I'm just explaining things from my perspective.

None of us know exactly how or why tagging works, but I believe it does. In my opinion, it's like the stock market. The only people who lose are the ones who jump out. I think the traffic through the product pages also plays a role, albeit a smaller one than the actually tags. Can I prove that? Nope.  But I've been doing this a long time now, and I've had a lot of opportunities to observe the correlations between increased traffic flow by new taggers and a bump in sales disproportionate to the number of new taggers. *That's not to suggest that taggers should buy the books they are tagging.* It's merely an observation that the sales bump exceeds traffic flow by taggers, and I think there almost has to be a correlation. Perhaps Amazons recommendation algorithms use those page traffic stats? I really don't know, but I'll tell you what I do know. There is an undeniable correlation between slow tagging days and slow sales days. At least that has been my experience. On the days tagging was booming, so were my sales. Hey, that's a good thing. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Just caught up - Phew!

Nice to see all the new people!

---------------------

Mine for the newbies:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Marcin Wrona

All tagged up. Too many new ones to list. See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## JM Gellene

Tagged:

Scarsbrook
Pepper

Caught up.


----------



## psladiebug

Good morning,
Whew, getting caught up is going to take awhile, but I think I made a good dent this morning I will keep on keeping on until I get everyone! Thanks in advance for any tag backs.

Angie


----------



## Amyshojai

Morning tager-peeps! Gone through the list and caught up with the new books--thanks to those who have tagged mine. Ricky, should make your post a "sticky" one. *s*


----------



## Ann Chambers

Morning taggers! My Quesadilla book is brand new and begging for tags, please! My HCG book is pretty new and only has a handful of tags so any extra tags would be soooo appreciated!
I haven't been here for a couple of weeks, so I'm headed back 5 pages to hopefully get everyone tagged that I haven't seen already.
Thanks in advance for any tag help!
My books are in my signature - just click 'em!
Ann


----------



## Amyshojai

Ann, got your new one tagged---and dang, you're making me hungry!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning.
Done:  Gabriel Beyers, Sibella, Jan H, Bellagirl, Sandy H, learnmegood, nomadwoman, psladiebug


----------



## Mel Comley

okay just tagged from my last visit on 748 up to today.

Thanks to all those who tagged me back.

Have a fab day! Be safe out there guys!


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged it, Ann. Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm all caught up again.

Thanks for your post, Ricky.


----------



## Ricky Sides

You're welcome , Gertie.

Amy, I can't make it a sticky, but I copied portions of it and will post it every few days when greeting new arrivals.


----------



## Decon

Got all new to me books and new to the thread.

*To All Regualrs. Help needed*

If you haven't already copy and pasted my tags from my list, or added *serial killer* to *Survival Instinct*. Could you please go to my add tags and add it. It wont show as a tag for some reason but it will count.

Thank you in anticipation

*To all newbies*. If an author provides a list of tags and they have multiple books (or single books), it is much quicker to copy and paste them into the "add tags" box and to press save. Using the 'tt' doesnt always show up all the tags and it may be to do with Amazon changing to only allowing 7 tags at upload. When someone goes back six pages and some of the authors have multiple books, there is always the temptation to only tag those showing leaving some important tags untagged. Copy and pasting tags ensures all 15 (Maximum) will be tagged.

Maybe as a suggestion, if everyone listed their tags it would make life easier and ensure everything gets tagged.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For those doing the easy way by copying and pasting the tags below into the add tags box and saving, these are my tags
Copy the tags then hit the link.

My Tags for 
Survival Instinct. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004P8K2S8/?tag=kbpst-20
suspense, serial killer, dating, thriller, murder mystery, crime, humor, speed dating, singles clubs, mystery thriller, hostages, fbi, crime drama, cia, action

Lunch Break Thrillers http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004OA60U6/?tag=kbpst-20
humor, short stories, thriller, mystery, suspense, murder mystery, declan conner, crime thriller, political thriller, cheap kindle books, thriller anthology, anthology, short story collection, action

Phoenix Rising (Novelette) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0058OJ20M
spy thriller, political thriller, murder mystery, declan conner, short story, conspiracy, political corruption, crime thriller, short fiction, thriller, suspence, action, adventure, crime drama, mystery

Mystery of the Crimson Robe. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055EFQ2S/?tag=kbpst-20
crime, police procedural, murder mystery, serial killer, self doubt, short story, declan conner, best seller, crime drama, thriller, female detective, suspense thriller, action, mystery, short fiction

The Enemy Within. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYNQU/?tag=kbpst-20
military fiction, drugs war, soldiers, special forces, special operations, thriller, war, mystery, suspense, action, adventure, short fiction, short stories, politics, drugs

Lost Baggage http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HRIHG/?tag=kbpst-20
action thriller, soldiers, hostages, suspense thriller, airport drama, short story collection, short story, declan conner, action, short fiction, adventure, suspence, army, contemporary fiction

Who AM I http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYPH2/?tag=kbpst-20
crime thriller, identity theft, suspense thriller, short story, murder mystery, crime reporter, crime drama, crime fiction, action, short stories, short fiction, mystery, suspense, courtroom drama, declan conner


----------



## Ann Chambers

Got everybody new to me (and most were!) on pages 751 & 752. Whew! Taking a break, then back here to finish catching up. Thought it had only been maybe a couple of weeks since I was on the tag exchange, but maybe it's been longer. Anyway, here's my list from this morning:

nicholasmcgirr
Lee Reynoldson x3
August V Fahren
Shauna G x2
Ricky Sides x2 I missed previously
Nina Croft x6
seventhspell x2 I missed before
AnnieRayburn x3
Mica Jade x5
herocious
gertie kindle x1 I missed before
Rachel Shurig
Austin Briggs
gregoryblackman x1
AdriannaWhite x6
TM Souders
HA Grant x2
Aaron Polson
DrDln x8
Laura Kaye x3
mdohno x2
Lynne Murray x5
Nomadwoman
Dave Zeltserman x6
Sheila - x5 - Wow - the Tea books seem to be kicking some butt! Congrats!
Sonia Rumzi x4
Declan Conner x7
Karen Woodward
Heather Hummel x5
Meb Bryant x3
Steve Silkin x4
Patricia McLinn x5


----------



## Decon

ShaunaG said:


> Morning all, I'm all caught up!
> 
> (Steve, I often wonder about that myself)
> 
> I finally managed to get all of my titles in my sig! So much easier for you guys to click and remember if you've tagged them.
> 
> And I realized I haven't included the link to my paperback so here it is: http://www.amazon.com/Earth-Book-One-Elemental-1/dp/1463603320/ref=tmm_pap_title_0


Tags missing for Little Red Riding Hood. Check all your books have tags and I'll go back to them although I have tagged your old ones.

*To All Regualrs and Newbies.* Help needed

If you haven't already copy and pasted my tags from my list, or added serial killer to Survival Instinct. Could you please go to my add tags and add it. It wont show as a tag for some reason but it will count.

So far I have 21 tags for serial killer, up from 17.

Thank you in anticipation


----------



## ccjames

Morning.

New for me so far:
Ann Chambers (newest)
JM Gellene
Marcin wrona
Patrica McLinn (one I'd missed before-sorry)
Sandy Harper
Sonia Rumzi
Nomadwoman (US)

BB for more as they come in~~
Indie Romance Network is tagging today too so I'm extra button pushing


----------



## The Fussy Librarian

Caught up! Great to see new books.

I've made it to the first page for the Christianity tag -- woohoo! 

If you use the TT and copy/paste/ "agree with these tags" method, that will include the Christianity tag. That was a late addition by me that has only one-quarter as many tags as the others, so it needs a little love.

Thanks!


----------



## gregoryblackman

All caught up.  Nice to see a bunch of newbies like me.


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Caught up as well.


----------



## Ann Chambers

Wow! All caught up in just one morning. Thought it was gonna take more time than it has. 
Seems like some of the regulars here haven't been getting tagged like they should, so I double checked and added tags to any books I missed previously. (Ex., If you have 8 in your sig line and I noted that I tagged 2 for you - then I had already tagged the others.)
Did pages 751 & 752 earlier. Now completed 753 to current, including:

Patty Jansen x5
TM Souders paperback
Doctor Barbara x5
Danielle Monsch
sarracannon x4
alexadena
AJ Hamilton x4
Sibella Giorello
Jan Hurst-Nicholson x4
Gabriel Beyers - changed tags to lesser tagged tags. Lol.
Learnmegood x4
Bellagirl x2
JM Gellene x2
Tess St John
Adam Pepper
Marcin Wrona x2
psladiebug x2
Mel Comley x5
CCJames


----------



## Ann Chambers

@Amyshojai - lolz. I hope that means you like my food pics. I did fall in love with Quesadillas while working on that book. Yum!

I really appreciate any tags back on any/all of my 3 books. Carver's Tomatoes has more than the other 2, but none of mine have triple digits of tags. Sadly, Carver's isn't selling many and could use all the help it can get. And the Quesadilla book is brand new. And the HCG book has tons of competition. 

Thanks for all tags! Have an awesome day everyone!


----------



## kahuna

CC James

Got You All Tagged Up!

Thanks for tagging mine.

The easy way to tag me: Highlight my tags. Copy them. Go to my amazon link. Hit your "t" key twice: "tt"
Paste my tags in the box. Hit "Save."

My tags:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Gertie Kindle

alexadena said:


> Caught up! Great to see new books.
> 
> I've made it to the first page for the Christianity tag -- woohoo!
> 
> If you use the TT and copy/paste/ "agree with these tags" method, that will include the Christianity tag. That was a late addition by me that has only one-quarter as many tags as the others, so it needs a little love.
> 
> Thanks!


Agree with these tags does not work except for downvoting.


----------



## Nomadwoman

Along the lines of faking it - for all the people who have written "all caught up" I see that my tag numbers havent gone up even one since my last post. Not wanting to be whingey here as Im grateful for this thread and the advice of experienced authors in this Brave New World.
Ive done
DanielleMonsch
AnnChambers
AdamPepper today - back later and thanks to all


----------



## kahuna

Nomad Woman ~

One way to avoid the imbalance between tagging and being tagged in return is to monitor the process. However, that requires a lot of volunteers to do a lot of work. I was on one taggine forum where every member had submit their amazon user name. Then two members checked on amazon to see they were tagging each week. Also, no new member was allowed to receive any tags unless he or she had tagged the entire list.

That list was a labor of love for those list administrators, but it worked like a gem. However, that forum is no longer functioning.

So, we may have to just accept the imbalance as a fact of life. BTW, I really do tag everyone I say I do.

One thing we might consider is to submit our amazon user name in our posts so that any individual author can check to see if we have checked his or her book(s).

***********

The easy way to tag me: Highlight my tags. Copy them. Go to my amazon link. Hit your "t" key twice: "tt"
Paste my tags in the box. Hit "Save."

My tags:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nomadwoman said:


> Along the lines of faking it - for all the people who have written "all caught up" I see that my tag numbers havent gone up even one since my last post. Not wanting to be whingey here as Im grateful for this thread and the advice of experienced authors in this Brave New World.
> Ive done
> DanielleMonsch
> AnnChambers
> AdamPepper today - back later and thanks to all


Sometimes the tags don't add in for a few days. All of a sudden, you'll see a jump.

I double checked and had tagged your book. Occasionally I do miss someone or as Ricky pointed out, the tags disappear and we have to retag. That's why I will randomly double check books.


----------



## Decon

Nomadwoman said:


> Along the lines of faking it - for all the people who have written "all caught up" I see that my tag numbers havent gone up even one since my last post. Not wanting to be whingey here as Im grateful for this thread and the advice of experienced authors in this Brave New World.
> Ive done
> DanielleMonsch
> AnnChambers
> AdamPepper today - back later and thanks to all


Just checked to see If I had missed yours, but it is showing I tagged all yours. Your total on the first is showing 40 tags.


----------



## Heather Hummel Author

How can you tell who's tagged/agreed your books? 

I type out a list of everyone I've tagged each time I do another round. My books are up to about 50 tags for each book (though it's only the first couple of tags that have the most - the numbers lower as the tag list goes to the right). I rarely see my name in people's lists for being tagged (Ann, I did see it on yours, thanks!), and I'm assuming the people who say "All caught up" tagged my books. 

Re: Steve's comment about ensuring you've actually tagged - to confirm you've agreed with a tag, there will be a red check mark in the little box next to the tag. Clicking on "Agree with these tags?" does not automatically tag them. If you use the TT method, you can only agree with 10 tags...and when done, you will see the red check mark next to the ones you tagged. Maybe there has been some misunderstanding on how this works that is making people think they tagged when they really didn't. 

I am psyched to have about 50 tags - just hope to get it up closer to 100 because that seems to make a big difference.

Anyway - if anyone can tell me how to tell who's tagged my books, that would be awesome. I'm just curious.

I also just tagged
Sibella Giorello
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
and confirmed that I had already tagged Alexadena.

Have a great rest of the weekend!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Heather Hummel Author said:


> How can you tell who's tagged/agreed your books?
> 
> I type out a list of everyone I've tagged each time I do another round. I have about 50 tags for each book (though it's only the first couple of tags that have the most - the numbers lower as the tag list goes to the right). I rarely see my name in people's lists for being tagged, and I'm assuming the people who say "All caught up" tagged my books.
> 
> Re: Steve's comment about ensuring you've actually tagged - to confirm you've agreed with a tag, there will be a red check mark in the little box next to the tag. Clicking on "Agree with these tags?" does not automatically tag them. If you use the TT method, you can only agree with 10 tags...and when done, you will see the red check mark next to the ones you tagged. Maybe there has been some misunderstanding on how this works that is making people think they tagged when they really didn't. Regardless, I rarely see my name in people's lists that they tagged me.
> 
> Anyway - if anyone can tell me how to tell who's tagged my books, that would be awesome. I'm just curious.


Double checked and I've tagged you.


----------



## Danielle Monsch

Thank you to everyone who has been tagging my book!  

I appreciate your time.

Dani


----------



## Mica Jade

All Tagged Up for Sunday!

Thanks for the tags... have a great day!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Heather Hummel Author said:


> How can you tell who's tagged/agreed your books?
> ...
> Anyway - if anyone can tell me how to tell who's tagged my books, that would be awesome. I'm just curious.


Pick an unusual tag unique to your book. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005E7OI2U/?tag=kbpst-20

I chose *bike riding* and clicked it.

http://www.amazon.com/tag/bike%20riding?ref_=tag_dpp_cust_itdp_t&store=1

Top left of the page you'll see bike riding

Beneath that you'll find Contributors. Click that.

http://www.amazon.com/tag/bike%20riding/people/ref=tag_stp_hd_icus

Now you can scroll through the pages to see who has used that particular tag to tag your book. It can tell you who has tagged your book assuming it was a tag used by the taggers. It's not accurate because it only tells you who used that particular tag. If you use a tag other authors won't use, then you'll get the false impression that they didn't tag your book. There are plenty of reasons a person may have not clicked on any individual tags. People who use the TT method don't click more than the first ten tags because the box is limited to ten. Most of us won't tag judgement tags such as "great book" unless we have read the book. Likewise, "highly recommended." Most of us also won't tag other author names attached to a book. Therefore, to be as accurate as possible, you'd need to exclude such tags from any theoretical search.

I don't double check people. I just trust the honor system. Others have reported this method in the thread. I think that was back in the 300s though.  I'd rather not try to find it to link.


----------



## JM Gellene

Tagged:

Merriam
Chambers
Comley
James


----------



## Decon

I religously tag all showing tags on all books since I stated, I always look out for new books from regulars. I must have tagged 100 individuals and I have probably had 60 in return although I have not counted them. I accept that is the way it is. Some will join, take the tags and run. Me ... I'll just carry on the way I always have and rely on the good nature of the majority.

I have 16 books, but I don't list them all, because I believe it would be expecting too much. If I want the others tagging I will change my list rather than add to it.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Well said Decon.


----------



## Decon

alexadena said:


> Caught up! Great to see new books.
> 
> I've made it to the first page for the Christianity tag -- woohoo!
> 
> If you use the TT and copy/paste/ "agree with these tags" method, that will include the Christianity tag. That was a late addition by me that has only one-quarter as many tags as the others, so it needs a little love.
> 
> Thanks!


*I don't like the tt method as you can only add 10 tags. The edit box never shows all tags.

Clicking the 'I agree with tags' does nothing

If you copy and paste a list of the authors 15 tags into the Add tags box however and then press save, it will tag them all.*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For those doing the easy way by copying and pasting the tags below into the add tags box and saving, these are my tags
Copy the tags then hit the link.

My Tags for 
Survival Instinct. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004P8K2S8/?tag=kbpst-20
suspense, serial killer, dating, thriller, murder mystery, crime, humor, speed dating, singles clubs, mystery thriller, hostages, fbi, crime drama, cia, action

Lunch Break Thrillers http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004OA60U6/?tag=kbpst-20
humor, short stories, thriller, mystery, suspense, murder mystery, declan conner, crime thriller, political thriller, cheap kindle books, thriller anthology, anthology, short story collection, action

Phoenix Rising (Novelette) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0058OJ20M
spy thriller, political thriller, murder mystery, declan conner, short story, conspiracy, political corruption, crime thriller, short fiction, thriller, suspence, action, adventure, crime drama, mystery

Mystery of the Crimson Robe. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055EFQ2S/?tag=kbpst-20
crime, police procedural, murder mystery, serial killer, self doubt, short story, declan conner, best seller, crime drama, thriller, female detective, suspense thriller, action, mystery, short fiction

The Enemy Within. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYNQU/?tag=kbpst-20
military fiction, drugs war, soldiers, special forces, special operations, thriller, war, mystery, suspense, action, adventure, short fiction, short stories, politics, drugs

Lost Baggage http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HRIHG/?tag=kbpst-20
action thriller, soldiers, hostages, suspense thriller, airport drama, short story collection, short story, declan conner, action, short fiction, adventure, suspence, army, contemporary fiction

Who AM I http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYPH2/?tag=kbpst-20
crime thriller, identity theft, suspense thriller, short story, murder mystery, crime reporter, crime drama, crime fiction, action, short stories, short fiction, mystery, suspense, courtroom drama, declan conner


----------



## AdriannaWhite

As easy way to keep track is to "Like" all the books you tag.  That way the second you click on a book you've tagged, you will know without having to scroll down.


----------



## Rachel Schurig

This tagging venture is bad for my wallet--too many good looking books!

All caught up today and man, it would have been easier if I hadn't let myself fall behind by two days. Oh well, I'll be sure to check in tomorrow

As a newbie, I want to thank everyone who posted to explain things in detail. I did find this kind of confusing at first but I have faithfully tagged every book from six pages back of my first post to right now. I will say that for those of you that have multiple books, I find the easiest way to tag is those that list their books and requested tags right in the body of their posts. The only times I have been tempted to skip a book (didn't actually skip, just tempted) is when I click on an image in the signature and it takes me to an author page with a whole list of books. I find that kind of overwhelming and hard to keep track of.

If you haven't already, I would appreciate the following tags on my book:
contemporary romance, love story, romance, chick lit, baby, girlfriends, beach read, romantic comedy, womens fiction, detroit, single mom, michigan, pregnancy

Thanks all!


----------



## ShaunaG

AdriannaWhite said:


> As easy way to keep track is to "Like" all the books you tag.


This is what I do, but people argue they dont want Amazon recommending random things based on their likes. Thats not an issue for me, amazon only recommends things based on my purchase history.

Decan, I went back and made sure I had clicked serial killer on that book, I was number 22 or 23 for you (cant remember now - but i did have other tags checked on your books)

Nomadwoman - your pic looks like the normal size to me.

And I am one of those people that say "all caught up" I just dont want to write out every name. And I've noticed some people who do that sometimes show that they've missed people; often I see that they've left people off, including me, when they are new to the thread and then say they're caught up. But I think it would come across snarky if we pointed that out and I'd hate for that to happen.

So anyway, I think we all know this is an honor system and I'm just grateful for the tags/help I've received from this thread even if it's not everyone.


----------



## Steve Silkin

Rachel Schurig said:


> The only times I have been tempted to skip a book (didn't actually skip, just tempted) is when I click on an image in the signature and it takes me to an author page with a whole list of books. I find that kind of overwhelming and hard to keep track of.


If you find anything overwhelming, I would say: Don't do it. If you find mine overwhelming, don't tag them. If there's too much information, don't tag. I mean, fair's fair.



Decon said:


> I must have tagged 100 individuals and I have probably had 60 in return.


That would be great. That would be 60 percent. I would look at that and say "great." I looked at 20 percent and said: not really good.

(BTW: Just tagged 'serial killer' on Survival Instinct.)

To paraphrase the Who, I didn't want to cause no fuss. I just wanted to note that it seemed that there were a lot of people who were not tagging back. I'll shut up now.


----------



## kahuna

Dear All,

I'm all caught up.

My tags:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## ccjames

Kay all, I'm caught up. Interesting chat on reciprocating. For the record, I only hit this thread on Sundays and go back through most of Sat to tag and like, so I know I miss a lot of people during the week, but I figure I miss out on those tags as well. It's not perfect, but it works for me and keeps me from getting overwhelmed promoting and not writing.


----------



## Meb Bryant

Caught up 714-757. Welcome Newbies!

Harbinger of Evil http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XMQKSW 
mystery, thriller, suspense, french quarter, new orleans, jfk assassination, 1960s, adult fiction, mafia, the mob, meb bryant, organized crime, romantic suspense, kindle indie store, bi-racial

Paperback http://www.amazon.com/Harbinger-Evil-Meb-Bryant/dp/1461130301/ref=tmm_pap_title_0
mystery, thriller, suspense, french quarter, new orleans, jfk assassination, 1960s, adult fiction, mafia, the mob, meb bryant, organized crime, romantic suspense, kindle indie store, bi-racial

Monster Spray http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055T7FZ4
short story, short stories, thriller, mystery, suspense, serial killer, meb bryant, paranormal, kids, short stories, kindle edition, kindle indie store, kindle singles, 99 cents, elizabeth simmons

Thank you for tagging my eBooks and the paperback.

Meb (tagging as January)


----------



## amiblackwelder

Count me in. My books needing tags are below.
Invasion of 2020
SCM of 2030
Shifters of 2040
Hybrids of 2050
Hunted of 2060
The Day the Flowers Died

I'm tagging everyone now!
amiblackwelder.blogspot.com


----------



## amiblackwelder

Meb Bryant said:


> Caught up 714-757. Welcome Newbies!
> 
> Harbinger of Evil http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XMQKSW
> mystery, thriller, suspense, french quarter, new orleans, jfk assassination, 1960s, adult fiction, mafia, the mob, meb bryant, organized crime, romantic suspense, kindle indie store, bi-racial
> 
> Paperback http://www.amazon.com/Harbinger-Evil-Meb-Bryant/dp/1461130301/ref=tmm_pap_title_0
> mystery, thriller, suspense, french quarter, new orleans, jfk assassination, 1960s, adult fiction, mafia, the mob, meb bryant, organized crime, romantic suspense, kindle indie store, bi-racial
> 
> Monster Spray http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055T7FZ4
> short story, short stories, thriller, mystery, suspense, serial killer, meb bryant, paranormal, kids, short stories, kindle edition, kindle indie store, kindle singles, 99 cents, elizabeth simmons
> 
> Thank you for tagging my eBooks and the paperback.
> 
> Meb (tagging as January)


Tagged you


----------



## kahuna

Ami Blackwelder

My tags:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## amiblackwelder

kahuna said:


> Ami Blackwelder
> 
> My tags:
> 
> romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
> 
> Maruru,
> 
> Kahuna
> 
> Gotcha, I think. I've completed the past five people as we are requested, right?


----------



## amiblackwelder

jesscscott said:


> Donna and Sierra, I've tagged (all the visible tags of) your books.
> 
> Thanks in advance for returning the favor [my books' links are below on the signature ].


great books


----------



## Ricky Sides

Ami, welcome to the thread. I tagged all versions of your books that had tags. Several didn't have any. Please post a link to them once you add tags and I'll be happy to go back and tag them.

CC, congratulations on the new release. I tagged it and a paperback I must have missed on another.


----------



## HAGrant

amiblackwelder said:


> Count me in. My books needing tags are below.
> Invasion of 2020
> SCM of 2030
> Shifters of 2040
> Hybrids of 2050
> Hunted of 2060
> The Day the Flowers Died
> 
> I'm tagging everyone now!
> amiblackwelder.blogspot.com


Hi, ami. Invasion, Hybrids, and SCM need tags -- if you set them up, people will tag them. I tagged your other books.


----------



## Decon

amiblackwelder said:


> Count me in. My books needing tags are below.
> Invasion of 2020
> SCM of 2030
> Shifters of 2040
> Hybrids of 2050
> Hunted of 2060
> The Day the Flowers Died
> 
> I'm tagging everyone now!
> amiblackwelder.blogspot.com


Amiblackwelder

Only three of your books are showing tags when I view. Please check and let me know when the tags are showing and I'll go back to them.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Ami, welcome to the thread. I tagged all versions of your books that had tags. Several didn't have any. Please post a link to them once you add tags and I'll be happy to go back and tag them.
> 
> CC, congratulations on the new release. I tagged it and a paperback I must have missed on another.


Me, too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

To the newcomers:

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

Clicking "agree with these tags" doesn't work. That is used when we need to downvote maltags such as "outrageous price" on a 99 cent book. Once you click "agree with these tags" a gray check will appear on the right side of the tag. Hover over it until another box appears and click "no."

We also ask that you don't add tags for other author's books or other author's names. Most of us won't tag them. Use genre, subgenre and descriptive tags to get the most visibility for your books.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

A Walk In The Woods
Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author, Margaret lake
A Walk In The Woods paperback 
Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, indie author, Margaret lake
Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Ann Chambers

I'm all caught up again - a few notes - 

nomadwoman- Sorry if you haven't seen any new tags today - I tagged you earlier, but when I saw your comment I went back to double check and my tags are still there. Maybe some just aren't showing up yet.

Danielle Monsch - Got you tagged, but you should make it easier. Put a link in your post or add them to your signature line. If you're not getting as many tags as you think you should - that might be why.

AmiBlackwelder - Others have already told you - tags missing for Hybrids and Invasion of 2020. SCM of 2030 only shows 1 tag. I'll get them next time. Got the others.

Margaret Lake - I'm not a real regular over here, more hit and miss, but I've been here and seen your name lots. I thought I had you all tagged until I saw the list of books in your most recent post. So sorry. I just clicked through and tagged the titles I had missed (several). Suggest you add titles to your sig line or paste that list in whenever you post here.

Proud to report that my newest book - Quesadillas - jumped from 2 to 19 on its tag counts today, so I'm sure the others have jumped also. Thanks to everyone for tagging my books. As always, I plan to be more of a regular here because I think tags matter - but I have a day job and freelance work then ebooks. Tend to have available time/energy on an irregular basis.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann Chambers said:


> Margaret Lake - I'm not a real regular over here, more hit and miss, but I've been here and seen your name lots. I thought I had you all tagged until I saw the list of books in your most recent post. So sorry. I just clicked through and tagged the titles I had missed (several). Suggest you add titles to your sig line or paste that list in whenever you post here.


Clicking on Amazon US in my siggy brings you to my author central page and a list of all my books. Yes, I do get more tags when I post the list. I just don't want to clutter up the thread by posting it every day since it's so long.



> Proud to report that my newest book - Quesadillas - jumped from 2 to 19 on its tag counts today, so I'm sure the others have jumped also. Thanks to everyone for tagging my books. As always, I plan to be more of a regular here because I think tags matter - but I have a day job and freelance work then ebooks. Tend to have available time/energy on an irregular basis.


If my daughter had a Kindle, I would buy this one for her. She loves Quesadillas. Good luck with it.


----------



## rscully

Wow! this thread grew a wee bit since my last visit. Spent a few hours going back about a hundred pages, please help me out and click on my tags, thx and much appreciated fellow writers


----------



## HAGrant

rscully said:


> Wow! this thread grew a wee bit since my last visit. Spent a few hours going back about a hundred pages, please help me out and click on my tags, thx and much appreciated fellow writers


Caught up with everyone since my last post.

Rscully, you also have a paperback, but no tags for it (just the ebooks). If you want to add tags for the print book, I will go back and check them.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

rscully said:


> Wow! this thread grew a wee bit since my last visit. Spent a few hours going back about a hundred pages, please help me out and click on my tags, thx and much appreciated fellow writers


Tagged you. Welcome back.


----------



## The Fussy Librarian

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Agree with these tags does not work except for downvoting.


Whoops. You are correct. I should have written TT / copy / paste / SAVE. That will cause the tag numbers to tick up one ...


----------



## Ann Chambers

Thanks Margaret! Fingers crossed.


----------



## The Fussy Librarian

Decon said:


> *I don't like the tt method as you can only add 10 tags. The edit box never shows all tags.
> 
> Clicking the 'I agree with tags' does nothing
> 
> If you copy and paste a list of the authors 15 tags into the Add tags box however and then press save, it will tag them all.*
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> For those doing the easy way by copying and pasting the tags below into the add tags box and saving, these are my tags
> Copy the tags then hit the link.


I went back and used your preferred tagging method for your seven books, Decan.


----------



## JM Gellene

Caught up.


----------



## The Fussy Librarian

All caught up. G'night everyone.


----------



## Decon

alexadena said:


> I went back and used your preferred tagging method for your seven books, Decan.


Really appreciated. My tag for serial killer is now showing but only if all tags are revealed. A big thank you to eveyone who has tagged it, or used my prefered method of pasting and saving. I am now 5 tags of getting to the top row.


----------



## AdriannaWhite

I've added a new book if you guys could help out with tagging.  It's the first one on the left.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

AdriannaWhite said:


> I've added a new book if you guys could help out with tagging. It's the first one on the left.


Got it and good luck.


----------



## kahuna

Adrianna White,

Got you all tagged.

I'm all caught up.

My tags:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## ShaunaG

Poppin' in before I call it a night.

Good luck on the new one, Adrianna.


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

You take a few days off from this thread and you get WAY behind! I'm almost done catching up. Would appreciate tags back from the new people.


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Patricia McLinn said:


> And now I AM caught up -- Tra-la!
> David Z x5
> Gabriel added tags
> John x2
> Sandy H x2
> Me, too -- strange to see it in the box, but then not among the tags. Glad it's registering for you in some way.


Thanks Patricia. I have tagged you--one book at a time. Others please tag my new books and I will reciprocate. Thanks.


----------



## CarolBurnside/AnnieRayburn

Caught up again with new to me since my last post:

Laura Kaye
Karen Woodward
ShawnaG- paperback
sarracannon
aj hamilton
sibella giorella
jan hurst-nicholson - 6
learnmegooder - 2 (+pprbk)
Sandy Harper
bellagirl/Elisa Hategan
JM Gellene - 2
Ann Chambers - 3
ccjames - Sea Born
declan conner - got your backlist fm author pg
Adrianna White
ami blackwelder
rscully - 3
Noah Mullette-Gillman - 4 (Zeuspater had no tags)

NOTE TO NEWCOMERS: clicking 'agree with these tags' does not add tags. Please copy and paste the list given in the tag box.

Insight: http://www.amazon.com/Insight-ebook/dp/B0050JKOWK
TAGS: erotic romance, paranormal romance, sci-fi romance, short story, sensual romance, soul mate, 99 cents, kindle romance, telepathy, kindle author, annie rayburn, sexy e-book, kindle under a dollar, alternate reality, Denver, Colorado

Phantoms & Fantasies: http://www.amazon.com/Phantoms-Fantasies-ebook/dp/B0052Z8LAE 
TAGS: erotic romance, paranormal romance, sci-fi romance, novella, halloween, sensual romance, soul mate, kindle romance, telepathy, kindle author, annie rayburn, sexy e-book, alternate reality, Dallas, Texas

Bittersweet Obsessions: http://www.amazon.com/Bittersweet-Obsessions-ebook/dp/B0059VHT9K
TAGS: erotic romance, paranormal romance, sci-fi romance, sensual romance, soul mate, kindle romance, telepathy, kindle book, kindle author, annie rayburn, sexy e-book, alternate reality, Georgia, Switzerland

My thanks for the reciprocal tagging!


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

ccjames said:


> Morning.
> New for me so far:
> Ann Chambers (newest)
> JM Gellene
> Marcin wrona
> Patrica McLinn (one I'd missed before-sorry)
> Sandy Harper


ccjames, you're tagged. Thank you all for tagging my new books. I will do the same.


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

AnnieRayburn said:


> Caught up again with new to me since my last post:
> Laura Kaye
> Karen Woodward
> ShawnaG- paperback
> sarracannon
> aj hamilton
> sibella giorella
> jan hurst-nicholson - 6
> learnmegooder - 2 (+pprbk)
> Sandy Harper


I tagged you, Annie. Appreciate you and others tagging my books. Thanks.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Patricia McLinn said:


> Dr. DLn, I have tagged all of your books over the time you've been coming to the thread,


Hi Patricia, I am tagging your books one at a time. Thank you all for tagging me, I will reciprocate.

Please include these books not in Signature

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

AnnieRayburn said:


> Noah Mullette-Gillman - 4 (Zeuspater had no tags)


The Confessions of Zeuspater has lots and lots of tags. I think your page must have glitched?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Ann Chambers said:


> nicholasmcgirr
> Lee Reynoldson x3
> August V Fahren
> Shauna G x2
> Ricky Sides x2 I missed previously
> Nina Croft x6
> seventhspell x2 I missed before
> AnnieRayburn x3
> Mica Jade x5
> herocious
> gertie kindle x1 I missed before
> Rachel Shurig
> Austin Briggs
> gregoryblackman x1
> AdriannaWhite x6
> TM Souders
> HA Grant x2
> Aaron Polson
> DrDln x8


Hi Ann. Just tagged one at a time. Thank you all for tagging my books. I will reciprocrate.

Please include these books not in Signature

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I was happy to tag all three of your nonfiction books, Ann.

Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Heather Hummel Author said:


> How can you tell who's tagged/agreed your books?


Already tagged your nonfiction, Heather. Thanks you all for help with tags.

Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## HAGrant

DrDln, I tagged all your new books (plus tagged the other books previously).

Adrianna, I tagged your new book.

I am all caught up now. Thanks to everyone for tagging my two books.


----------



## Les Turner

I joined this thread when it was on page 689, now it's 759... damn it goes fast!

All caught up with the tagging btw.

If new please tag my book below.

Thanks everyopne.


----------



## lynnemurray

All caught up!

previous tag info
Steve Silkin - fyi I did previously tag your Bishop--even tho it was a (diagonally) moving target

Today I tagged:
George Washington Carver (whoa, what an honor!) & Ann Chambers 
Ann Chambers
Clover Autrey (Sea Born)
Ami Rebecca Blackwelder 6x
Rodney Scully x3
by Adrianna White (A Moonlit Night Saga: The Awakening)

Thanks for the tags everyone!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## CarolBurnside/AnnieRayburn

NoahMullette-Gillman said:


> The Confessions of Zeuspater has lots and lots of tags. I think your page must have glitched?


I think you're right. But it's tagged now. 

Also, dr.s.dhillon - got yours #9-12


----------



## Guest

All tagged up from my last post on 741 through right here! 
Will get caught back up next Sunday!


If anyone missed mine, the books are in my sig!


----------



## Nina Croft

All caught up - and I'm not faking it - honest. Though I might have missed one or two - I just wish my memory was better and I didn't keep going into the same ones - it's an age thing!

Thanks for all the tags everyone!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Late for work.


----------



## Marcin Wrona

All caught up. Later!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Caught up nice & early!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Rick, I should mention that while tagging "Wired Kingdom" I was struck by how that is such a great title for a book. Well done!


----------



## DonnaFaz

I'm all caught up. Thanks for the tags in return!

Opps...I'm modifying this post to add my newest book (as I haven't yet found the time to add it to my siggie line).



~Donna~


----------



## Ann Chambers

Wow! This is such a busy thread! Which is a good thing.  

Caught up this morning:
NoahMullete-Gillman x5
DrDln x4
Joe Chiappetta x6
DonnaFaz 

Appreciate all tags back. Links are in my signature. 
Have an awesome day everyone!
Ann


----------



## Decon

Tagged all your added books to here and any newbies. Still waiting to hear from amiblackwelder re adding tags to the books

*I don't like the tt method as you can only add 10 tags. The edit box never shows all tags.

Clicking the 'I agree with tags' does nothing

If you copy and paste a list of the authors 15 tags into the Add tags box however and then press save, it will tag them all.*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For those doing the easy way by copying and pasting the tags below into the add tags box and saving, these are my tags
Copy the tags then hit the link.

My Tags for 
Survival Instinct. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004P8K2S8/?tag=kbpst-20
suspense, serial killer, dating, thriller, murder mystery, crime, humor, speed dating, singles clubs, mystery thriller, hostages, fbi, crime drama, cia, action

Lunch Break Thrillers http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004OA60U6/?tag=kbpst-20
humor, short stories, thriller, mystery, suspense, murder mystery, declan conner, crime thriller, political thriller, cheap kindle books, thriller anthology, anthology, short story collection, action

Phoenix Rising (Novelette) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0058OJ20M
spy thriller, political thriller, murder mystery, declan conner, short story, conspiracy, political corruption, crime thriller, short fiction, thriller, suspence, action, adventure, crime drama, mystery

Mystery of the Crimson Robe. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055EFQ2S/?tag=kbpst-20
crime, police procedural, murder mystery, serial killer, self doubt, short story, declan conner, best seller, crime drama, thriller, female detective, suspense thriller, action, mystery, short fiction

The Enemy Within. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYNQU/?tag=kbpst-20
military fiction, drugs war, soldiers, special forces, special operations, thriller, war, mystery, suspense, action, adventure, short fiction, short stories, politics, drugs

Lost Baggage http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HRIHG/?tag=kbpst-20
action thriller, soldiers, hostages, suspense thriller, airport drama, short story collection, short story, declan conner, action, short fiction, adventure, suspence, army, contemporary fiction

Who AM I http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYPH2/?tag=kbpst-20
crime thriller, identity theft, suspense thriller, short story, murder mystery, crime reporter, crime drama, crime fiction, action, short stories, short fiction, mystery, suspense, courtroom drama, declan conner

If you prefer to click on the signature link. Please view all my tags on Survival Instinct and tag "Serial killer"


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Popped back in.  Joe x 6.


----------



## Adam Kisiel

I have caught up,

Best,

Adam


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up this morning with the new ones. Hi ho hi ho it's off to work I....OOOOOOOOOOOH SHINY!


----------



## T.M.souders author

WHew! I can't believe how long it took me to catch up and I've only been away two days! I've gone through though and caught up. Decon, I went back and added the serial killer tag.

And I hate to be a pain, but could everyone make sure they're copy and pasting the tags below, because I only have like 4 tags for family drama and womens fiction which are 2 of the most fitting for the novel. Thanks.

Tags for mine again: 
adversity, inspirational romance, romance contemporary, womens fiction, christian romance, contemporary fiction, love story, tragedy, true love, family drama, romance, women s fiction

http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-On-Hope-ebook/dp/B005CPD2BC/
http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-Hope-T-M-Souders/dp/1463721013/


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up again - Marcin: I love those covers. Nice work-

Thanks for all the tags-


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up...mine are in my siggy!!  Thanks!


----------



## JM Gellene

Caught up

White:  got the new one
Mullette-Gillman
Arkadie
Fasano
Kisiel


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up.

Dr. D. tagged the books in your post.


----------



## _Sheila_

Please disregard!

Thanks,

Sheila


----------



## StephenLivingston

Hi everyone, the books in my signature would appreciate some tags.  Thanks


----------



## DonnaFaz

StephenLivingston said:


> Hi everyone, the books in my signature would appreciate some tags. Thanks


Hi, Stephen,

Are you participating in the tagging exchange? If so, I would be happy to tag your books. And I would be pleased to have some reciprocal tags. Will wait for more information. 

~Donna~


----------



## StephenLivingston

Hi Donna, yes I'm joining the tagging exchange, I'm at the tagging of others just now. Best wishes, Stephen Livingston. 

Edit: I've done all your books now


----------



## Gertie Kindle

StephenLivingston said:


> Hi Donna, yes I'm joining the tagging exchange, I'm at the tagging of others just now. Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.
> 
> Edit: I've done all your books now


Tagged the first two but no tags were showing on the second. Let us know when you've added tags to that.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

*Clicking "agree with these tags" doesn't work*. That is used when we need to downvote maltags such as "outrageous price" on a 99 cent book. Once you click "agree with these tags" a gray check will appear on the right side of the tag. Hover over it until another box appears and click "no."

We also ask that you don't add tags for other author's books or other author's names. Most of us won't tag them. Use genre, subgenre and descriptive tags to get the most visibility for your books.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

A Walk In The Woods
Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author, Margaret lake
A Walk In The Woods paperback 
Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, indie author, Margaret lake
Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

HAGrant said:


> DrDln, I tagged all your new books (plus tagged the other books previously).


Hi Grant; I just tagged both of your books. Thanks to you and all others who have helped with tagging and continue to do so.

Please include these books not in Signature

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## DonnaFaz

StephenLivingston said:


> Hi Donna, yes I'm joining the tagging exchange, I'm at the tagging of others just now. Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.
> 
> Edit: I've done all your books now


Stephen, ditto what Margaret said. I was able to tag the first two. No tags on the second two. Will try again when you have added tags!

~Donna~


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Les Turner said:


> I joined this thread when it was on page 689, now it's 759... d*mn it goes fast!
> All caught up with the tagging btw.
> If new please tag my book below.
> Thanks everyopne.


I just tagged your book, Les. Please tag mine if not done yet. Thank you all for your help with tagging.
Please include these books not in Signature

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

AnnieRayburn said:


> I think you're right. But it's tagged now.
> Also, dr.s.dhillon - got yours #9-12


Thanks Annie I tagged you too.Thank you all for tagging me.

Please include these books not in Signature

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

DonnaFaz said:


> I'm all caught up. Thanks for the tags in return!
> Opps...I'm modifying this post to add my newest book (as I haven't yet found the time to add it to my siggie line).


Hi Donna. I am happy to tag your new book. Thanks all for tagging mine. I will continue to reciprocate.

Please include these books not in Signature

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Ann Chambers said:


> Wow! This is such a busy thread! Which is a good thing.
> Caught up this morning:
> NoahMullete-Gillman x5
> DrDln x4


Thanks Ann. I have already tagged all three of your books.

Those who have not tagged yet; please include these books not in Signature

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## Amyshojai

Hey Stephen, I'd already tagged 2 of yours and will get the other two when tags appear (you'll have to add them...or post a list here and we'll do the copy-paste thing).


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> All caught up.
> Dr. D. tagged the books in your post.


Thanks Gertie. I am catching up with all of your books. I rechecked of "Of Love and War" to make sure that I am tagging OK.

Those who have not tagged yet; Please include these books not in Signature.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## StephenLivingston

My other two show as tagged for me, just one vote for each tag but they appear to be there. Anyway I'd appreciate if you can't see my tags that you add them:

"The Waster's Tale": award winning, short stories, short fiction, scotland, scottish, short story, glasgow, vernacular, contemporary fiction, drugs, alcohol, smoking, marijuana, short, shorts

"Recycling": short stories, short story, short fiction, family relationships, alcoholism, divorce recovery, contemporary, realistic, short, shorts, mother daughter, surviving divorce, ebooks, alcohol, renewal

I also have another short story not in my signature it can be found at:
http://www.amazon.com/Choose-Your-Future-ebook/dp/B004Y0XOSW

Thanks, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## Amyshojai

Stephen, that was weird--still blank for me. But I copied in your tags so it should work for everyone now.


----------



## StephenLivingston

Amyshojai said:


> Stephen, that was weird--still blank for me. But I copied in your tags so it should work for everyone now.


Thanks Amy, I've tagged all of yours too


----------



## seventhspell

I have caught up again, 
new for me this time were,

T.M.souders, author
Laura Kaye
Karen Woodward
Danielle Monsch
sarracannon
Sibella Giorello
Learnmegood
Sandy Harper*
JM Gellene
Ann Chambers the new one
ccjames found i had not previously tagged Sea born so did it 
amiblackwelder  one of the links (The SCM) book does not work
rscully
StephenLivingston

Thanks for any tags back from the new people


----------



## ShaunaG

All caught up!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

StephenLivingston said:


> My other two show as tagged for me, just one vote for each tag but they appear to be there. Anyway I'd appreciate if you can't see my tags that you add them:
> 
> "The Waster's Tale": award winning, short stories, short fiction, scotland, scottish, short story, glasgow, vernacular, contemporary fiction, drugs, alcohol, smoking, marijuana, short, shorts
> 
> "Recycling": short stories, short story, short fiction, family relationships, alcoholism, divorce recovery, contemporary, realistic, short, shorts, mother daughter, surviving divorce, ebooks, alcohol, renewal
> 
> I also have another short story not in my signature it can be found at:
> http://www.amazon.com/Choose-Your-Future-ebook/dp/B004Y0XOSW
> 
> Thanks, Stephen Livingston.


Got them all now including the short story.


----------



## Decon

StephenLivingston said:


> Thanks Amy, I've tagged all of yours too


Hi steve Got alll your including the extra one.

Tagged all your added books to here and any newbies. Still waiting to hear from amiblackwelder re adding tags to the books

I don't like the tt method as you can only add 10 tags. The edit box never shows all tags.

Clicking the 'I agree with tags' does nothing

If you copy and paste a list of the authors 15 tags into the Add tags box however and then press save, it will tag them all.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For those doing the easy way by copying and pasting the tags below into the add tags box and saving, these are my tags
Copy the tags then hit the link.

My Tags for 
Survival Instinct. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004P8K2S8/?tag=kbpst-20
suspense, serial killer, dating, thriller, murder mystery, crime, humor, speed dating, singles clubs, mystery thriller, hostages, fbi, crime drama, cia, action

Lunch Break Thrillers http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004OA60U6/?tag=kbpst-20
humor, short stories, thriller, mystery, suspense, murder mystery, declan conner, crime thriller, political thriller, cheap kindle books, thriller anthology, anthology, short story collection, action

Phoenix Rising (Novelette) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0058OJ20M
spy thriller, political thriller, murder mystery, declan conner, short story, conspiracy, political corruption, crime thriller, short fiction, thriller, suspence, action, adventure, crime drama, mystery

Mystery of the Crimson Robe. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055EFQ2S/?tag=kbpst-20
crime, police procedural, murder mystery, serial killer, self doubt, short story, declan conner, best seller, crime drama, thriller, female detective, suspense thriller, action, mystery, short fiction

The Enemy Within. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYNQU/?tag=kbpst-20
military fiction, drugs war, soldiers, special forces, special operations, thriller, war, mystery, suspense, action, adventure, short fiction, short stories, politics, drugs

Lost Baggage http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HRIHG/?tag=kbpst-20
action thriller, soldiers, hostages, suspense thriller, airport drama, short story collection, short story, declan conner, action, short fiction, adventure, suspence, army, contemporary fiction

Who AM I http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYPH2/?tag=kbpst-20
crime thriller, identity theft, suspense thriller, short story, murder mystery, crime reporter, crime drama, crime fiction, action, short stories, short fiction, mystery, suspense, courtroom drama, declan conner


If you prefer to click on the signature link. Please view all my tags on Survival Instinct and tag "Serial killer"


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

Thanks for all the tags. My US tags have shot right up. Good stuff.

So far I've already done . . .

Alan Parkinson
Terry Mixon
Michael A. Boyadjian
Nick Spalding
leearco
kerywk
Devon Mark
Bellagirl
Arthur Slade
Simon Hayes
John Dwyer
Decon
Sibelhodge

Been decorating this weekend so didn't get any more done. Will now hop back ten pages and put that right . . .

Gina Sartucci
Amyshojai
Ricky Sides
Library4Science
ccjames
RaineThomas
John Y. Jones
terryspear
NoahMullette-Gillman
letswrite123
HAGrant
alexadena
aidrinannawhite
lynnemurray
adam pepper
Steve Silkin
doomed muse
jay bell
Klenart
Mel Comley
Doctor Barbara
Mdohno
Emily Kimelman
Alex Maclean
Annie Rayburn
Katie Salidas
Les Turner

. . . and that's all I have time for today. Will jump back in at pg 744 when I have more time and have done a few on the UK thread too. 

Cheers,

Lee


----------



## That one girl

Wow! So many of you have new books! Makes me feel like such a slow writer. lol

I'm caught up on the last three pages. Here are my links. 

Ebook version
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B0058ED2V2/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Paperback
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/1461046386/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your books, welcome to the thread!


----------



## Mica Jade

Got all the new ones tagged on this awesome Monday  

Thanks so much for the tags!


----------



## Steve Silkin

Today I tagged

John Pearson x 2
Gabriel Beyers
AJ Hamilton x 4
Sibella Giorello
Angie Merriam
Rodney Scully
Ami Blankwelder x 6
Adriana White
Stephen Livingston x 2
Joseph Gellene (Phineas)
Adam Kisiel x 3
Ann Chambers x 3

Thanks to all those who have tagged me!! If you don't want to tag all five of my books, I'd be happy if you just tagged The Bishop Moves Diagonally!!   Thanks and happy tagging!!


----------



## August_V_Fahren

Looks like this may take some time. So far:

DonnaFaz
Sierra Rose
Jesscscott
Ricky Sides
David DalGish
Eric C
KristieLeighMaguire 
Linda W
David Derrico
farrellclaire
HelenSmith
Maria Hooley
Lisa Hinsley
T.L. Haddix


----------



## kahuna

Steven Livingston

Tagged you.

My tags:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

Welcome to the thread new authors. I tagged your books.

Here's a link to a page where you can easily access mine:

http://www.amazon.com/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Ricky%20Sides

Thank you for the tags.

Edit: Austin, I found the review quite helpful. I now have a firm understanding of what your book is all about. Congratulations on receiving such a great review.


----------



## Amyshojai

August, welcome to the thread--tagged your book. We recommend you go back 6 pages to catch all the "regulars" and you can quickly tag by clicking the book link, hitting "tt" which opens the tag-window, and then copy/drag the suggested tags to the box and save. Please note: "agree with these tags" does NOT tag books. *s*

Thanks in advance for reciprocal tags of the ebooks and paperback versions below.


----------



## Sibella Giorello

Thanks for the tags, y'all. I got you tagged back. What seems to work best from my iPad is clicking the grayed line "tag this product" then clicking on the tags and hitting "save."


----------



## Adam Pepper

All caught up.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## gregoryblackman

Tagged a bunch more.


----------



## Madeline Freeman

For real, I never thought I'd be done tagging 6 pages! I started yesterday and am already behind!

I've got one book out (ebook and print) and would really appreciate any help you guys can give. Thanks in advance!

Awaking (ebook)
http://www.amazon.com/Awaking-The-Naturals-ebook/dp/B005GSESJA/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313069690&sr=1-1
urban fantasy, paranormal romance, psychic, paranormal, young adult, series, psychic vampire, cheap kindle books, 99 cents

Awaking (print)
http://www.amazon.com/Awaking-1-Madeline-Freeman/dp/1463738919/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1314660109&sr=1-3
urban fantasy, paranormal romance, psychic, paranormal, young adult, series, psychic vampire

Thanks so much!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread. I tagged both versions.


----------



## Nomadwoman

Donna FAsano I did all five of yours - Glad you havent got all 30-something on here.
Decon I went back and added 'Serial Killer'
saludos a todos


----------



## Amyshojai

Madeline, got both versions of your book. Once you're caught up it doesn't take nearly as much time. *s* Thanks so much for making the effort and welcome to the thread!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caught up with all the newcomers and new releases.

Thanks for the tags back. Click on Amazon US in my siggy to access all my books.


----------



## mackenna leigh

Hi, everyone! I'm new and I just got caught up.

http://www.amazon.com/Sex-Mr-Chase-Teacher-ebook/dp/B005EC6ZH6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314666647&sr=1-1
tags: erotica, erotic, sexy, older man younger woman, erotic fiction, seduction, genesis tate

Thanks!


----------



## JM Gellene

All caught up
Have a good night


----------



## T.M.souders author

caught up. 'Night everyone.

Tags: 
adversity, inspirational romance, romance contemporary, womens fiction, christian romance, contemporary fiction, love story, tragedy, true love, family drama, romance, women s fiction

http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-On-Hope-ebook/dp/B005CPD2BC/
http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-Hope-T-M-Souders/dp/1463721013/


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up and goodnight.


----------



## sarracannon

Hello again! Wow, this thread moves fast! I just caught up with everyone from my last visit on 753 til now.

I sincerely appreciate everyone who has tagged me in the past few days!

For anyone who has not gotten mine yet, here are my books and tags:

Beautiful Demons:http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004A14RI6/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
Tags: Demons, Young Adult Paranormal Romance, Witches, Young Adult, Teen, Teen Series, YA Urban Fantasy, Kindle, Young Adult Horror, Teen Horror, Teen Romance, 99 cents, Teen Love, Young Adult Romance, Magic

Inner Demons: [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/Inner-Demons-Peachville-High-ebook/dp/B004GXAZ0C/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_4[/url]
Tags: Demons, Young Adult Paranormal Romance, Witches, Young Adult, Teen, Teen Series, YA Urban Fantasy, Kindle, Young Adult Horror, Teen Horror, Teen Romance, 99 cents, Teen Love, Young Adult Romance, Magic

Bitter Demons: http://www.amazon.com/Bitter-Demons-Peachville-High-ebook/dp/B004PGNNI6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
Tags: Demons, Young Adult Paranormal Romance, Witches, Young Adult, Teen, Teen Series, YA Urban Fantasy, Kindle, Young Adult Horror, Teen Romance, Fantasy Series, Teen Love, Young Adult Romance, Magic

Shadow Demons: http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Demons-Peachville-High-ebook/dp/B005A74DT2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
Tags: Demons, Young Adult Paranormal Romance, Witches, Young Adult, Teen, Teen Series, YA Urban Fantasy, Kindle, Young Adult Horror, Teen Horror, Teen Romance, Fantasy Series, Teen Love, Young Adult Romance, Magic

Thank you in advance! Most of the tags are the same, I just added 99 cents to the first two books.


----------



## Guest

Tagged:

Ann Chambers
Clover Autrey
Alex Adena, Ronnell Porter, Arturo Ferna...
Tracy Johnson
Joseph Gellene
Rachel Schurig
Steve Silkin
Meb Bryant, Elizabeth Simmons
Ami Rebecca Blackwelder
Hollister Ann Grant
AnneMarie Buhl
Rodney Scully, Ron Peterman
Noah K Mullette-Gillman
Sandy Harper
Sandy Harper
Annie Rayburn
Jaqueline Girdner
Z.L Arkadie
Nina Croft
Marcin Wrona
Donna Fasano
T.M. Souders
Sheila Horgan
Stephen Livingston
Leila Bryce Sin
T.S. Welti, Alex Corrales
August V. Fahren
Adam Pepper
Sarra Cannon


My preferred tags:

fantasy, fiction, modern fantasy, indie author, kindle, magic, ebook, fiction novel, wizards, nebraska, urban fantasy, female hero, heroine, midwest, workplace, manufacturing


Additional tags for the short story (only) "The Machine": short story, short fiction, fiction short story


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Les Turner said:


> I joined this thread when it was on page 689, now it's 759... d*mn it goes fast!
> If new please tag my book below.
> Thanks everyopne.


Hi Les, just tagged your book. I sure can use all the tagging help with my new books in signature. Thank you all for tagging me. I will reciprocate.


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

seventhspell said:


> I have caught up again,
> new for me this time were,
> T.M.souders, author
> Laura Kaye
> Karen Woodward
> Danielle Monsch
> sarracannon
> Sibella Giorello
> Learnmegood
> Sandy Harper*
> ....


Just tagged you seventhspell. Appreciate you and all others for tagging me. I will do the same.


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Shoshana said:


> Tagged:
> 
> Ann Chambers
> Clover Autrey
> Alex Adena, Ronnell Porter, Arturo Ferna...
> Tracy Johnson
> Joseph Gellene
> Rachel Schurig
> Steve Silkin
> Meb Bryant, Elizabeth Simmons
> Ami Rebecca Blackwelder
> Hollister Ann Grant
> AnneMarie Buhl
> Rodney Scully, Ron Peterman
> Noah K Mullette-Gillman
> Sandy Harper


Thanks Shoshana, just tagged you. Thanks to you and all others who continue to tag me. I will reciprocate.


----------



## kahuna

Madeline Freeman


----------



## kahuna

Madeline Freeman
Mackenna Leigh

Tagged you.

My tags:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Les Turner

All. Caught. Up!

Link in sig blow for anyone who is yet to tag me.


----------



## Ricky Sides

mackenna leigh said:


> Hi, everyone! I'm new and I just got caught up.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sex-Mr-Chase-Teacher-ebook/dp/B005EC6ZH6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314666647&sr=1-1
> tags: erotica, erotic, sexy, older man younger woman, erotic fiction, seduction, genesis tate
> 
> Thanks!


Tagged. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up:

Ann Chambers
Adrianna White
Amiblackwelder
rscully
DonnaFAz
Stephen Livingston
TS Welti
Madeline Freeman
Mackenna Leigh

--------------

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Decon

Nomadswoman... Thanks for the serial killer tag. All new ones tagged.

It's great when people put a link in the body and list all their tags for copy and pasting. It makes it so quick and less of a chore. Thanks to those who have done that. It also ensures all the tags are done.

I don't like the tt method as you can only add 10 tags. The edit box never shows all tags.

Clicking the 'I agree with tags' does nothing

If you copy and paste a list of the authors 15 tags into the Add tags box however and then press save, it will tag them all.------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For those doing the easy way by copying and pasting the tags below into the add tags box and saving, these are my tags
Copy the tags then hit the link.

My Tags for 
Survival Instinct. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004P8K2S8/?tag=kbpst-20
suspense, serial killer, dating, thriller, murder mystery, crime, humor, speed dating, singles clubs, mystery thriller, hostages, fbi, crime drama, cia, action

Lunch Break Thrillers http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004OA60U6/?tag=kbpst-20
humor, short stories, thriller, mystery, suspense, murder mystery, declan conner, crime thriller, political thriller, cheap kindle books, thriller anthology, anthology, short story collection, action

Phoenix Rising (Novelette) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0058OJ20M
spy thriller, political thriller, murder mystery, declan conner, short story, conspiracy, political corruption, crime thriller, short fiction, thriller, suspence, action, adventure, crime drama, mystery

Mystery of the Crimson Robe. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055EFQ2S/?tag=kbpst-20
crime, police procedural, murder mystery, serial killer, self doubt, short story, declan conner, best seller, crime drama, thriller, female detective, suspense thriller, action, mystery, short fiction

The Enemy Within. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYNQU/?tag=kbpst-20
military fiction, drugs war, soldiers, special forces, special operations, thriller, war, mystery, suspense, action, adventure, short fiction, short stories, politics, drugs

Lost Baggage http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HRIHG/?tag=kbpst-20
action thriller, soldiers, hostages, suspense thriller, airport drama, short story collection, short story, declan conner, action, short fiction, adventure, suspence, army, contemporary fiction

Who AM I http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYPH2/?tag=kbpst-20
crime thriller, identity theft, suspense thriller, short story, murder mystery, crime reporter, crime drama, crime fiction, action, short stories, short fiction, mystery, suspense, courtroom drama, declan conner

If you prefer to click on the signature link. Please view all my tags on Survival Instinct and tag "Serial killer"


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Catch up:

Madeline, Shoshana, Sarracannon 

Tag me if you can!  Least tagged, please.

Later...


----------



## GratefulEd

Hi, folks.  I started back on page 756 and have gotten caught up.  Happy to be helpful and to be helped.  My books are in my sig, but don't worry about the right-most one.

My list of tagees: 


Ann Chambers x3
Deconx6
CCJames x4
Alexadena
Gregory Blackman x2
Adrianna White x5
Nomadwoman 
Margaret Lake x4 (Kindle titles only)
Heather Hummel Author  X4
Mica Jade x5
Ricky Sides x6
JM Gellene x2
Rachel Schurig
ShaunaG x9
Steve Silkin x5
Austin_Briggs
Meb Bryant x2
Amiblackwelder x6
HAGrant x2
Doomed Muse x8
Rscully x3
NoahMullette-Gillman x5
Sandy Harper x2
Annie Rayburn x3
*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) – x8
Les Turner
LynneMurray x5
Letswrite123 x3
Marcin Wrona x2
Doctor Barbara x5
Joe Chiappetta x6
DonnaFaz x5
Adam Kisiel x3
Amyshojai x5
T.M.souders, author x1
Aaronpolson x6
Tess St John x3
_Sheila_ x5
StephenLivingston x4
Seventhspell x4
T.S. Welti x2
August_V_Fahren
Sibella Giorello
Adam Pepper
Gregoryblackman x2
mackenna leigh
sarracannon x4
Shoshana x2
M. G. Scarsbrook x5


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Grateful, tagged 4 of your 6 books--not seeing how to do the last two. Welcome to the thread and thanks for the tags back!


----------



## JM Gellene

Caught up again.


----------



## Ann Chambers

Thanks to everyone who has tagged my books in the past few days. Did some sample searches on Amazon, and they are showing up earlier in the results. Yay!

Caught up for the morning. Tagged:

Letswrite123 x3

StephenLivingston x5 - Stephen - one of your titles has the generic Amazon cover. I hope you are going to get it a real cover. I never buy books with those covers - they tell me the author doesn't care about the book. Just an opinion.

seventhspell -1 new to me
TS Welti x3
Madeline Freeman x2
mackenna leigh

GratefulEd x4 - Ed - the Iron Addict book links to a different site - didn't see any tags. Went to your Amazon author page and didn't see it listed. If it's on Amazon, please leave a link or something and I'll get it next time,.

Have an awesome day everyone! If you haven't tagged me yet, my books are in my signature. Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

GratefulEd said:


> Margaret Lake x4 (Kindle titles only)


Got you tagged and welcome.

Which four of mine did you tag?


----------



## Sara Pierce

Wow, a girl leaves to go work on a release and this thread keeps right on chugging!  

My next release is coming out this week but I thought I'd get a jump on a thread I've been SORELY neglecting. Going back to tag 6 pages worth of entries... *rolls up sleeves and dives in*

Would love some more eyes (and mouse-clicks) on my current release. 

ETA: Done! Now for those added after this post.


----------



## kahuna

Grateful Ed

Tagged you.

My tags:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## herocious

Goodmorning,

Just finished tagging & liking all the newcomers. Thanks for the tag backs!

*MD (herocious)


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Donna, congrats on the new book--tagged it along with others here.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

mackenna leigh said:


> Hi, everyone! I'm new and I just got caught up.


Welcome to the thread, Mackenna. I just tagged and hope you reciprocate. Thanks.

Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up...please tag mine in my siggy!  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

GratefulEd said:


> Hi, folks. I started back on page 756 and have gotten caught up. Happy to be helpful and to be helped.
> ...
> *DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) - x8
> Les Turner
> LynneMurray x5
> ...


Hi Ed. Tagged you one book at a time. Thank you and all others for tagging my books. I will reciprocate all the help.

Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## ShaunaG

Glad I'm back to checking in daily!


----------



## aaronpolson

Checking in again... and caught up (for now).

Thanks for the tags--


----------



## Pnjw

I'm caught up! 

Here are my tags for book in signature:
ghost story, ghost hunter, witch, dreams, bourbon street, ghosts, haunting, jade calhoun series, kindle, romance novel, romance, deanna chase, empath, paranormal romance, paranormal


----------



## 40977

Caught up once more!
---
Haunting At Heidelburgh Mansion: http://www.amazon.com/Haunting-Heidelburgh-Mansion-Ticket-ebook/dp/B005F0WS5K/

middle grade, ghost story, middle grade short story, childrens books, juliet robinson, halloween, halloween stories, holiday, tween, childrens short story, short story, childrens literature, ages 8-12, tracy marchini, hot ticket trilogy

Effie At The Wedding: http://www.amazon.com/Effie-At-The-Wedding-ebook/dp/B004UN57W4

contemporary fiction, young adult, ya short story, humorous fiction, contemporary ya, funny ya, teen, ya short story, chick lit, short story, tracy marchini, effie green, ya, funny, wedding

Hot Ticket (ebook): http://www.amazon.com/Hot-Ticket-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B0051BO392

middle grade, mystery, middle school, mystery and detective, detective fiction, childrens literature, detective mystery, junior high, trilogy, middle grade mystery, tracy marchini, juliet robinson, funny, funny middle grade, funny mystery

Hot Ticket (print): http://www.amazon.com/Hot-Ticket-Trilogy/dp/0615506534/

middle grade, mystery, middle school, mystery and detective, detective fiction, childrens literature, detective mystery, junior high, trilogy, middle grade mystery, tracy marchini, juliet robinson, funny, funny middle grade, funny mystery

Pub Speak (ebook): http://www.amazon.com/Pub-Speak-Dictionary-Publishing-ebook/dp/B004UGM73I/

writing reference, writing guides, writers reference, writing, publishing, writing how to, gifts for writers, writers guides and markets, reference, how to get published, tracy marchini, dictionary, lexicon, editing, publishing contracts

Pub Speak (print): http://www.amazon.com/Pub-Speak-Writers-Dictionary-Publishing/dp/0615481094/

writing reference, writing guides, writers reference, writing, publishing, writing how to, gifts for writers, writers guides and markets, reference, how to get published, tracy marchini, dictionary, lexicon, editing, publishing contracts


----------



## Nomadwoman

Did 
Shoshanna
Les Turner
Grateful ED
Noticed something in the process as I read everyone's blurb etc. In the "Customers who viewed this item also viewed" section, the books written by other members of this thread are shown - Another useful outcome of this...
Thank you everyone. lets hope it helps

My tags are (Cut and paste route definitely the best Decon)

Argentina, tango, dance, 1970s, love, emotional unavailability, passion, carnival, Buenos Aires, Salta, disco, travel, South America, Latin lovers


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up.  

I really appreciate the return tags and likes, thank you. 
G x


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread, Grateful. Thank you for tagging my books. I tagged yours.


----------



## John Y. Jones

Tagging away.  Love this thread!


----------



## Meb Bryant

Caught up 714-763. Welcome Newbies!

Harbinger of Evil http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XMQKSW 
mystery, thriller, suspense, french quarter, new orleans, jfk assassination, 1960s, adult fiction, mafia, the mob, meb bryant, organized crime, romantic suspense, kindle indie store, bi-racial

Paperback http://www.amazon.com/Harbinger-Evil-Meb-Bryant/dp/1461130301/ref=tmm_pap_title_0
mystery, thriller, suspense, french quarter, new orleans, jfk assassination, 1960s, adult fiction, mafia, the mob, meb bryant, organized crime, romantic suspense, kindle indie store, bi-racial

Monster Spray http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055T7FZ4
short story, short stories, thriller, mystery, suspense, serial killer, meb bryant, paranormal, kids, short stories, kindle edition, kindle indie store, kindle singles, 99 cents, elizabeth simmons

Thank you for tagging my eBooks and the paperback.

Meb (tagging as January)


----------



## southerntype

Hi, taggers,

Acting on the sage advice of some experienced KB authors, I'm hopping into the tag exchange with my new book!

I've read the rules and will go back six pages to tag each book.

I'd be grateful if you'd tag my book with:

chick lit
funny
richmond virginia
rich bitch
baking
brownies
comedic romance
fish out of water
baking competition
humorous

Much appreciated; I'll update when I'm finished tagging six pages back.

ST

ETA:  Holy moly that was intense.  I had no idea it would take as long as it did.  Thanks for the tags!


----------



## lynnemurray

All caught up. Mon-Tues, tagged:

Madeline Freeman
T S Welti
Stephen Livingston
Mackenna Leigh
Ed Ditto -lefthand 4x (Love the "more twists than a nest full of garter snakes" blurb!)
Sara Pierce
Tracy Marchini 6x
Austin Briggs previously tagged, said "Yes" as requested.

Thanks to everyone for tagging mine!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Quick update:

Tmarchini x 5
Dchase
Aaronpolson x 6


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caught up. Thanks for the tags back.


----------



## lynnemurray

Hi Liz Kelly--welcome!

Others may have better suggestions, but without any existing tags on the page with your book, and with no commas between your suggested tags, I just tagged it as chick lit and I'll revisit it when there are more tags to copy & paste!

Checking back tomorrow!

Lynne


southerntype said:


> I'd be grateful if you'd tag my book with:
> 
> chick lit
> funny
> richmond virginia
> rich bitch
> baking
> brownies
> comedic romance
> fish out of water
> baking competition
> humorous
> 
> Much appreciated; I'll update when I'm finished tagging six pages back.
> 
> ST


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Grabbed a few more today, will be back later tonight


----------



## kahuna

Southern Type

My tags:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Rex Jameson

Lucifer's Odyssey

angels, demons, elves, goblins, multiverse, chaos, order, war, wizards, epic, swords, space battles, oracles, gods, immortals

------------------- Tagged ------------

southerntype x 1
kahuna x 1
Meb Bryant x 3
Austin_Briggs x 1
Nomadwoman x 1
Tmarchini x 6
Declon Conner x 6
Shoshana x 2
sarracannon x 4
DChase x 1
TMS x 2
mackenna leigh x 1
Madeline Freeman x 2
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' x 11
Sheila x 5
Sibella Giorello x 1
Library4Science x 6
Patricia McLinn x 5
August_V_Fahren x 2
Marcin Wrona x 2
Iain Manson x 4
alexadena x 1
ShaunaG x 9
Grace Elliot x 1
DDScott x 6
HAGrant x 2
Rachel Schurig x 1
Amyshojai x 5
Tess St John x 3
LexyHarper x 11
NoahMullette-Gillman x 5
Sonia Rumzi x 4
Adam Pepper x 1
Mica Jade x 5
Ricky Sides x 5
Rick Chesler x 3
terryspear x 6
lynnemurray x 5
Steve Silkin x 5
Simon Haynes x 5
Sibel Hodge x 6

Currently at 745. Not sure what to tag some of the people who aren't listing their preferred 15 tags.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

RexJameson said:


> Lucifer's Odyssey
> 
> angels, demons, elves, goblins, multiverse, projections, shadows, truth, universal truths, Forms, Plato, cave allegory, chaos, order, prince, king, war, army, epic, swords, sorcery, wings, space travel, space battle, wizards, patterns, vortex, maelstrom, destiny, prophecy, oracles, battle, gods, immortal
> 
> ------------------- Tagged ------------
> 
> southerntype x 1
> kahuna x 1
> Meb Bryant x 3
> Austin_Briggs x 1
> Nomadwoman x 1
> Tmarchini x 6
> DChase x 1


Tagged you and welcome.


----------



## Decon

RexJameson said:


> Lucifer's Odyssey
> 
> angels, demons, elves, goblins, multiverse, projections, shadows, truth, universal truths, Forms, Plato, cave allegory, chaos, order, prince, king, war, army, epic, swords, sorcery, wings, space travel, space battle, wizards, patterns, vortex, maelstrom, destiny, prophecy, oracles, battle, gods, immortal
> 
> Working my way backward. Hope to get 10+ pages done before I leave work. Thanks!


Rex you can only add 15 tags so I tagged your first 15.

I don't like the tt method as you can only add 10 tags. The edit box never shows all tags.

Clicking the 'I agree with tags' does nothing

If you copy and paste a list of the authors 15 tags into the Add tags box however and then press save, it will tag them all and is very quick.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For those doing the easy way by copying and pasting the tags below into the add tags box and saving, these are my tags
Copy the tags then hit the link.

My Tags for 
Survival Instinct. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004P8K2S8/?tag=kbpst-20
suspense, serial killer, dating, thriller, murder mystery, crime, humor, speed dating, singles clubs, mystery thriller, hostages, fbi, crime drama, cia, action

Lunch Break Thrillers http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004OA60U6/?tag=kbpst-20
humor, short stories, thriller, mystery, suspense, murder mystery, declan conner, crime thriller, political thriller, cheap kindle books, thriller anthology, anthology, short story collection, action

Phoenix Rising (Novelette) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0058OJ20M
spy thriller, political thriller, murder mystery, declan conner, short story, conspiracy, political corruption, crime thriller, short fiction, thriller, suspence, action, adventure, crime drama, mystery

Mystery of the Crimson Robe. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055EFQ2S/?tag=kbpst-20
crime, police procedural, murder mystery, serial killer, self doubt, short story, declan conner, best seller, crime drama, thriller, female detective, suspense thriller, action, mystery, short fiction

The Enemy Within. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYNQU/?tag=kbpst-20
military fiction, drugs war, soldiers, special forces, special operations, thriller, war, mystery, suspense, action, adventure, short fiction, short stories, politics, drugs

Lost Baggage http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HRIHG/?tag=kbpst-20
action thriller, soldiers, hostages, suspense thriller, airport drama, short story collection, short story, declan conner, action, short fiction, adventure, suspence, army, contemporary fiction

Who AM I http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYPH2/?tag=kbpst-20
crime thriller, identity theft, suspense thriller, short story, murder mystery, crime reporter, crime drama, crime fiction, action, short stories, short fiction, mystery, suspense, courtroom drama, declan conner

If you prefer to click on the signature link. Please view all my tags on Survival Instinct and tag "Serial killer"


----------



## Ricky Sides

Ah, we have more new authors.   Welcome to the thread. I tagged your books.


----------



## lynnemurray

OH  MY GOD, where did these tags come from on the Kindle edition of Bride of the Living Dead? Never mind, I don't need to know how they got there, but they are super-misleading. 

The paperback edition tags are correct.  (anorexia,bbw romance, family dynamics, horror film buff, indie film critic, lynne murray, plus-size, san francisco setting, wedding)

But somehow the following tags were added and faithfully checked by many on this thread!:
"erotic mystery(52)
american indian erotica(52)
bbw erotica(51)
erotica(51)
interracial romance bwwm(51)
bwwm(50)
erotic(49)
aura reading(1)
cozy mystery(1)
paranormal(1)
paranormal mystery(1)
small town(1)
websites(1)
women s sleuth(1)

None of these tags reflect the subject matter of the book and anyone looking for these subjects won't find them in Kindle edition of Bride of the Living Dead

Much as I hate to undo all the kind efforts of everyone who clicked these tags--how do I get rid of them?

Thanks in advance for any ideas!

Lynne


----------



## Gertie Kindle

lynnemurray said:


> OH MY GOD, where did these tags come from on the Kindle edition of Bride of the Living Dead? Never mind, I don't need to know how they got there, but they are super-misleading.
> 
> The paperback edition tags are correct. (anorexia,bbw romance, family dynamics, horror film buff, indie film critic, lynne murray, plus-size, san francisco setting, wedding)
> 
> But somehow the following tags were added and faithfully checked by many on this thread!:
> "erotic mystery(52)
> american indian erotica(52)
> bbw erotica(51)
> erotica(51)
> interracial romance bwwm(51)
> bwwm(50)
> erotic(49)
> aura reading(1)
> cozy mystery(1)
> paranormal(1)
> paranormal mystery(1)
> small town(1)
> websites(1)
> women s sleuth(1)
> 
> None of these tags reflect the subject matter of the book and anyone looking for these subjects won't find them in Kindle edition of Bride of the Living Dead
> 
> Much as I hate to undo all the kind efforts of everyone who clicked these tags--how do I get rid of them?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any ideas!
> 
> Lynne


I deleted all my tags and copied and pasted the correct tags. I also downvoted all the tags you listed as being erroneous. Keep asking for those tags to be downvoted and they'll disappear.

For those who don't know how to downvote, click "agree with these tags" and a small box will appear to the right of each tag. Hover over this box and then click "no" when a new box pops up.


----------



## Rex Jameson

Lucifer's Odyssey

angels, demons, elves, goblins, multiverse, chaos, order, war, wizards, epic, swords, space battles, oracles, gods, immortals

--------------------

Was able to get 41 authors today. I'll start from 744 tomorrow.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

RexJameson said:


> Lucifer's Odyssey
> 
> angels, demons, elves, goblins, multiverse, chaos, order, war, wizards, epic, swords, space battles, oracles, gods, immortals
> 
> --------------------
> 
> Was able to get 41 authors today. I'll start from 744 tomorrow.


You only need to go back six pages and tag forward from there. That way you'll catch all the active taggers.


----------



## lynnemurray

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I deleted all my tags and copied and pasted the correct tags. I also downvoted all the tags you listed as being erroneous. Keep asking for those tags to be downvoted and they'll disappear.
> 
> For those who don't know how to downvote, click "agree with these tags" and a small box will appear to the right of each tag. Hover over this box and then click "no" when a new box pops up.


Thank you so much! And much appreciation for the explanation on how downvote!

Lynne


----------



## Steve Silkin

lynnemurray said:


> OH MY GOD, where did these tags come from on the Kindle edition of Bride of the Living Dead? Never mind, I don't need to know how they got there, but they are super-misleading.


lynn i untagged and disagreed/downvoted.


----------



## Steve Silkin

Yesterday I tagged:

Stephen Livingston x 2
Welti-Corrales x 2
Ed Ditto x 4

Thanks to those who have tagged me back!! If you don't want to tag all five of my books, please just tag The Bishop Moves Diagonally!!


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Question for those using phones: have any of you found quick ways to tag books? I started with a few but it took forever to tag them. Just wondering if anyone found any special tricks.


----------



## Mica Jade

Tagged all the new ones

LynneMurray - I downvoted the tags you mentioned and tagged the correct ones  

dkazemi - two of the listed books in your sig went to an error page.


Thanks for the tags everyone


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hi,

I have tagged all books which were new to me.

Also, send your books to goodkindles if you did not do it yet (url in the signature).
Cheers,

Adam


----------



## Les Turner

All tagged up on caughts... or all caught up on tags more like it.

Cheers everyone, and if new please tag my book in the sig below.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there folks,

I'm current to this point. Downvoted the bad tags and tagged the new books. Welcome to the thread new authors.


----------



## GratefulEd

Caught up and caffeinated.  Tagged:


Doctor Barbara x5
Ladyeleclectic
Herocious
Tmarchini x5
Grace Elliot
John Y. Jones
Southerntype
RexJameson
Dkazemi x2 (maybe you know this, but the center two links in your sig go to Amazon’s 404 page)
Sibelhodge x6


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Caught up. Bye for now.


----------



## Sara Pierce

Caught up!! Now to finish this pesky short story...


----------



## Ann Chambers

Lynne Murray - wow, the tag exchange crew is on it! I went over to disagree with your bad tags and they are all gone already! I tagged the correct ones from your post and, as of a few minutes ago, they are exactly what's showing! Yay!

All caught up for this morning. Tagged:
DChase
Tmarchini x6
John Y. Jones
southerntype
RexJameson

dkazemi - New Breed and Awry Plans don't show up on Amazon for me. Tagged the other 2. Went to your author page on Amazon from the first book in your signature and it's the only book listed. You can add the others from Author Central.

If anyone hasn't tagged me yet, I appreciate all tags and my books are in my signature! 

Have a great day taggers!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning.

Grateful Ed x 5, but Ed, Iron Addicts doesn't link to Amazon's page.

Rex your links aren't working to Amazon's pages either.

Please check, unless it's my computer?


----------



## kahuna

Rex Jameson

Tagged ya.

My tags:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## _Sheila_

Please disregard!

Thanks,

Sheila


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Got everyone, so far.  Some really interesting books Lexy, I might have to buy a bunch.

I have a new book if anyone could help with tags.  Thanks,

Adrianna


----------



## gregoryblackman

Bagged...and Tagged


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caught up with everyone that has correct links in the siggy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

AdriannaWhite said:


> Got everyone, so far. Some really interesting books Lexy, I might have to buy a bunch.
> 
> I have a new book if anyone could help with tags. Thanks,
> 
> Adrianna


It would be helpful if you would include the link to the new one in your post so we don't have to check all of them for tags.


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

Hey up!  

Tagged so far. . .

Alan Parkinson
Terry Mixon
Michael A. Boyadjian
Nick Spalding
leearco
kerywk
Devon Mark
Bellagirl
Arthur Slade
Simon Hayes
John Dwyer
Decon
Sibelhodge
Gina Sartucci
Amyshojai
Ricky Sides
Library4Science
ccjames
RaineThomas
John Y. Jones
terryspear
NoahMullette-Gillman
letswrite123
HAGrant
alexadena
aidrinannawhite
lynnemurray
adam pepper
Steve Silkin
doomed muse
jay bell
Klenart
Mel Comley
Doctor Barbara
Mdohno
Emily Kimelman
Alex Maclean
Annie Rayburn
Katie Salidas
Les Turner

. . . still plugging away . . .


Austin_Briggs
Grace Elliot
DDScott
Rachel Schurig
DaveZeltserman
Colette Riley
Joseph_Evans
RedTash
Meb Bryant
aaronpolson
Sonia Rumzi
Marcin Wrona
Bilinda Ní Siodacaín
herocious
DChase
Nomadwoman
Joe Chiappetta
Tonya
Rick Chesler
C. S. Hand
PatriceFitz
nicholasmcgirr
August_V_Fahren
T.M.souders, author
Laura Kaye
Karen Woodward
Heather Hummel Author
Patricia McLinn
Patty Jansen
Danielle Monsch
sarracannon
AJHamilton
Sibella Giorello
Gabriel Beyers
Learnmegood
JM Gellene
psladiebug
Ann Chambers
amiblackwelder
rscully
DonnaFaz
StephenLivingston
Madeline Freeman
mackenna leigh
Shoshana
GratefulEd
Ladyeclectic
Tmarchini
southerntype
RexJameson
LexyHarper

. . . and that's me all caught up!

Cheers,

Lee


----------



## DDScott

I got all of these this mornin'...either authors totally new to me (so welcome to y'all) or authors with new books to me (Go, Tag Peeps, Go!):

Joseph Gellene
Adrianna White
Leila Bryce Sin
Sandy Harper
Dr Sukhraj Dhillon
Ann Chambers
T. M. Souders
Stephen Livingston
T. S. Welti
August V. Fahren
Sibella Giorello
Madeline Freeman
Tracy Johnson
Mackenna Leigh
Sarra Cannon
Ed Ditto
Deanna Chase
Tracy Marchini
Liz Kelly
Rex Jameson
Danielle Kazemi


Okay...that's all for today...

All my books are in my siggy line and would luuuvvv y'all's taggin' too!  Especially my latest release - LIP GLOCK.

Thanks Bunches!  Cheers!!!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Ricky Sides said:


> Welcome to the thread, Grateful. Thank you for tagging my books. I tagged yours.


I like the cover of "Ultimate.." but when clicked to tag, I didn't find your tags. May try again.

Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

AdriannaWhite said:


> I have a new book if anyone could help with tags. Thanks,


I just tagged your new book Adrianna. Thanks to all who have tagged my books. And I will make sure to reciprocate.

Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## Nomadwoman

My Mother tells me there's a lot of sex in my book "Gets up from floor, sides split"
So I'm adding the sexy tags in the name of a shameless sales drive

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Tango-Buenos-Aires-ebook/dp/B00570RCPY/ref=sr_1_1_title_1_ke?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1314811263&sr=1-1

sex, sexy read, dating, single women, expats, argentina, dance, disco, tango. holiday romance, latin lovers, buenos Aires

Ive done
Adam Pepper - but oops Id already done you
D chase
MacKenna
TMSounders
Madeline Freeman
John Y
Southerntype
Rex Jamieson
Adam Kisiel

Back later tonight - usually tag at night but internet crashed yesterday - joys of South America


----------



## Tavish Kaeden

I'm new to this tagging concept, but was hoping to partake.

My Work:

The Weight of a Crown (The Azhaion Saga)

*Suggested Tags:*

fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, intrigue, sword, sorcery, saga, series, kindle, fiction

I will do my best to wade through the list and reciprocate!!


----------



## kahuna

Tavish Kaeden

Tagged ya.

My tags:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Steve the Bear

.


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

All caught up since my last post!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

*Clicking "agree with these tags" doesn't work. *That is used when we need to downvote maltags such as "outrageous price" on a 99 cent book. Once you click "agree with these tags" a gray check will appear on the right side of the tag. Hover over it until another box appears and click "no."

We also ask that you don't add tags for other author's books or other author's names. Most of us won't tag them. Use genre, subgenre and descriptive tags to get the most visibility for your books.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

A Walk In The Woods
Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author, Margaret lake
A Walk In The Woods paperback 
Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, indie author, Margaret lake
Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nomadwoman said:


> My Mother tells me there's a lot of sex in my book "Gets up from floor, sides split"
> So I'm adding the sexy tags in the name of a shameless sales drive
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Last-Tango-Buenos-Aires-ebook/dp/B00570RCPY/ref=sr_1_1_title_1_ke?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1314811263&sr=1-1
> 
> sex, sexy read, dating, single women, expats, argentina, dance, disco, tango. holiday romance, latin lovers, buenos Aires


I can't add another tag. I'm up to the 15 tag limit. Do you want me to wipe out all the previous tags and just use the new ones?


----------



## kahuna

Steve Richer


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Thank you to everyone who tagged and especially those who told me my middle two links were not working. I will try to go back and tag everyone hopefully by the end of tonight. This thread jumps so quick!


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up. 

Thanks for return tags and likes.

Grace x


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

DDScott said:


> I got all of these this mornin'...either authors totally new to me (so welcome to y'all) or authors with new books to me (Go, Tag Peeps, Go!):
> Joseph Gellene
> Adrianna White
> Leila Bryce Sin
> Sandy Harper...


Tagged you DD. One book at a time. Thank you and others for tagging help in this tag exchange. My books are in signature.


----------



## Decon

Got the new ones and missing tags.

I don't like the tt method as you can only add 10 tags. The edit box never shows all tags.

Clicking the 'I agree with tags' does nothing

If you copy and paste a list of the authors 15 tags into the Add tags box however and then press save, it will tag them all and is very quick.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For those doing the easy way by copying and pasting the tags below into the add tags box and saving, these are my tags
Copy the tags then hit the link.

My Tags for 
Survival Instinct. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004P8K2S8/?tag=kbpst-20
suspense, serial killer, dating, thriller, murder mystery, crime, humor, speed dating, singles clubs, mystery thriller, hostages, fbi, crime drama, cia, action

Lunch Break Thrillers http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004OA60U6/?tag=kbpst-20
humor, short stories, thriller, mystery, suspense, murder mystery, declan conner, crime thriller, political thriller, cheap kindle books, thriller anthology, anthology, short story collection, action

Phoenix Rising (Novelette) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0058OJ20M
spy thriller, political thriller, murder mystery, declan conner, short story, conspiracy, political corruption, crime thriller, short fiction, thriller, suspence, action, adventure, crime drama, mystery

Mystery of the Crimson Robe. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055EFQ2S/?tag=kbpst-20
crime, police procedural, murder mystery, serial killer, self doubt, short story, declan conner, best seller, crime drama, thriller, female detective, suspense thriller, action, mystery, short fiction

The Enemy Within. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYNQU/?tag=kbpst-20
military fiction, drugs war, soldiers, special forces, special operations, thriller, war, mystery, suspense, action, adventure, short fiction, short stories, politics, drugs

Lost Baggage http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HRIHG/?tag=kbpst-20
action thriller, soldiers, hostages, suspense thriller, airport drama, short story collection, short story, declan conner, action, short fiction, adventure, suspence, army, contemporary fiction

Who AM I http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYPH2/?tag=kbpst-20
crime thriller, identity theft, suspense thriller, short story, murder mystery, crime reporter, crime drama, crime fiction, action, short stories, short fiction, mystery, suspense, courtroom drama, declan conner

If you prefer to click on the signature link. Please view all my tags on Survival Instinct and tag "Serial killer"


----------



## ShaunaG

Checking in from jury duty and catching up.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I see we have several new books to tag, and I tagged them all.  Welcome top the thread.

Tavish, what an incredible cover. Wow! 

Here's a link to a page where you can easily access my books.

http://www.amazon.com/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Ricky%20Sides

Two are currently free, so grab a copy if you like.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

dkazemi said:


> Thank you to everyone who tagged and especially those who told me my middle two links were not working. I will try to go back and tag everyone hopefully by the end of tonight. This thread jumps so quick!


Tagged the middle two now.


----------



## Madeline Freeman

Just got caught up from my last post.

If you haven't yet, I'd appreciate if you could tag my book.

Awaking (ebook)
http://www.amazon.com/Awaking-The-Naturals-ebook/dp/B005GSESJA/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313069690&sr=1-1
urban fantasy, paranormal romance, psychic, paranormal, young adult, series, psychic vampire, cheap kindle books, 99 cents

Awaking (print)
http://www.amazon.com/Awaking-1-Madeline-Freeman/dp/1463738919/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1314660109&sr=1-3
urban fantasy, paranormal romance, psychic, paranormal, young adult, series, psychic vampire

Thanks so much!


----------



## Nomadwoman

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I can't add another tag. I'm up to the 15 tag limit. Do you want me to wipe out all the previous tags and just use the new ones?


No Gertie, dont want to put you to hassle - I guess just the new people joining now thanks

Sex, sexy read, dating, single women, expats, latin lovers, holiday romance, buenos Aires, Argentina, dance, tango, salta, passion, disco, 1970s


----------



## gregoryblackman

Got ya Madeline


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

DDScott said:


> I got all of these this mornin'...either authors totally new to me (so welcome to y'all) or authors with new books to me (Go, Tag Peeps, Go!):
> Joseph Gellene
> Adrianna White
> Leila Bryce Sin
> Sandy Harper
> Dr Sukhraj Dhillon


Thanks DD, I just tagged you one book at a time. Thank you all for tagging me, I will do the same.

Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## emilyward

Wow, five pages takes a while, but I got you guys 

I'd love some tags for my short story collection Passages


----------



## Gertie Kindle

emilyward said:


> Wow, five pages takes a while, but I got you guys
> 
> I'd love some tags for my short story collection Passages


Tagged you. Welcome and thanks for the tags back.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Dkazemi x 4
Tavish x 1

Thanks everyone for every tag.

I sure wish there was a way to jiggle the tags around so the (now) most desirable could be tagged.  Unless there is a way?  Like eliminating ones that have been up for a long time?  Went to profile page but that pretty much links you to all the tags you've tagged.

Anyway, here are my preferred tags:

Operation Neurosurgeon:  You never know…who’s in the OR:      
Tennessee, Nashville, Knoxville,  Michael Crichton, Jodi Picoult, Robin Cook 

Outcome, A Novel: There’s more than a hurricane coming…
Pensacola, Louisville, hurricane, medical transplants, liver transplant, Jodi Picoult,  Michael Crichton, Robin Cook, medicine, Labrador Retriever, young adult romance

Children’s books:
Cynthia Rylant, Bill Martin Jr., Margaret Wise Brown, Norman Bridwell, Shel Silverstein, Eric Carle, Barbara Ebel, pet memoirs, childrens books, pets, books about dogs, inspiration books


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Doctor Barbara said:


> Dkazemi x 4
> Tavish x 1
> 
> Thanks everyone for every tag.
> 
> I sure wish there was a way to jiggle the tags around so the (now) most desirable could be tagged. Unless there is a way? Like eliminating ones that have been up for a long time? Went to profile page but that pretty much links you to all the tags you've tagged.
> 
> Anyway, here are my preferred tags:
> 
> Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know&#8230;who's in the OR:
> Tennessee, Nashville, Knoxville, Michael Crichton, Jodi Picoult, Robin Cook
> 
> Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming&#8230;
> Pensacola, Louisville, hurricane, medical transplants, liver transplant, Jodi Picoult, Michael Crichton, Robin Cook, medicine, Labrador Retriever, young adult romance
> 
> Children's books:
> Cynthia Rylant, Bill Martin Jr., Margaret Wise Brown, Norman Bridwell, Shel Silverstein, Eric Carle, Barbara Ebel, pet memoirs, childrens books, pets, books about dogs, inspiration books


Dr. Barbara, most of us won't tag other authors name or titles. We suggest genre, subgenre and descriptive tags to gain the most visibility for your books.


----------



## Ricky Sides

emilyward said:


> Wow, five pages takes a while, but I got you guys
> 
> I'd love some tags for my short story collection Passages


Tagged. Welcome to the thread, and thank you for the free book. It sounds great.


----------



## kahuna

Emily Ward

Tagged ya.

My tags:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## lynnemurray

Adam thanks for the Goodkindles.blogspot.com info, I'm definitely trying that out!

Thanks Margaret, Steve, Mica, and Ricky, Ann and Sheila for downvoting the erroneous tags on the Kindle edition of Bride of the Living Dead! Ann, thanks for the progress report, I continue to be encouraged by the kindness of the authors on this thread!

All caught up!

Today I tagged:
Rex Jameson
Danielle Kazemi
Tracy Johnson - sexy tags added
Tavish Kaeden
Steve Richer
Emily Ward

Thanks to everyone for the supportive tagging!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## JM Gellene

Caught up:

Marchini
Jones
Liz Kelly
Jameson
Kazemi
Hodge
D.D. Scott
Kaeden
Richer
Ward


----------



## Laura Kaye

Hi folks--my inaugural post covered pages 740-752. Tonight, I went through pages 752-this point. I liked/tagged the following authors tonight:

Heather Hummel
Patricia McLinn
Patty Jansen
T.M. Souders
Sarra Cannon
Adrianna White
Sibella Giorello
Gabriel Beyers
John Pearson
Sandy Harper
Elisa Hategan
JM Gellene
Ann Chambers
Danielle Monsch
Ami Blackwelder
Rodney Scully
Sukhraj Dhillon’s additional titles
Donna Fasano
Stephen Livingston
T.S. Welti
Madeline Freeman
Shoshana Frerking
Ed Ditto
Sara Pierce
Tracy Marchini
Liz Kelly
Rex Jameson
Danielle Kazemi
Tavish Kaeden
Steve Richer
Emily Ward

Appreciate tag backs on mine, linked below.

Thanks all!


----------



## The Fussy Librarian

Take two days off and you're six pages behind. All caught up now. Thanks to everyone for returning the favor.


----------



## kahuna

All Caught Up

Tagged ya.

My tags:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## AdriannaWhite

So much action today...what is it, a weekend?  Anyway, I'm all caught up.


----------



## Mica Jade

All Caught Up!

Thanks for the tags


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

Because my memory is rubbish I'll have to paste this list into a word doc or I'll forget who I tagged. For now . . .

Tagged so far. . .

Alan Parkinson
Terry Mixon
Michael A. Boyadjian
Nick Spalding
leearco
kerywk
Devon Mark
Bellagirl
Arthur Slade
Simon Hayes
John Dwyer
Decon
Sibelhodge
Gina Sartucci
Amyshojai
Ricky Sides
Library4Science
ccjames
RaineThomas
John Y. Jones
terryspear
NoahMullette-Gillman
letswrite123
HAGrant
alexadena
aidrinannawhite
lynnemurray
adam pepper
Steve Silkin
doomed muse
jay bell
Klenart
Mel Comley
Doctor Barbara
Mdohno
Emily Kimelman
Alex Maclean
Annie Rayburn
Katie Salidas
Les Turner
Austin_Briggs
Grace Elliot
DDScott
Rachel Schurig
DaveZeltserman
Colette Riley
Joseph_Evans
RedTash
Meb Bryant
aaronpolson
Sonia Rumzi
Marcin Wrona
Bilinda Ní Siodacaín
herocious
DChase
Nomadwoman
Joe Chiappetta
Tonya
Rick Chesler
C. S. Hand
PatriceFitz
nicholasmcgirr
August_V_Fahren
T.M.souders, author
Laura Kaye
Karen Woodward
Heather Hummel Author
Patricia McLinn
Patty Jansen
Danielle Monsch
sarracannon
AJHamilton
Sibella Giorello
Gabriel Beyers
Learnmegood
JM Gellene
psladiebug
Ann Chambers
amiblackwelder
rscully
DonnaFaz
StephenLivingston
Madeline Freeman
mackenna leigh
Shoshana
GratefulEd
Ladyeclectic
Tmarchini
southerntype
RexJameson
LexyHarper

. . . added today . . .

Tavish Kaeden
Steve Richer
dkazemi
emilyward

. . . and that's me all caught up!

Mine are in my sig.

Cheers,

Lee


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Laura Kay Tagged ya.  All caught up.

Thanks everyone for every tag.

I sure wish there was a way to jiggle the tags around so the (now) most desirable could be tagged.  Unless there is a way?  Like eliminating ones that have been up for a long time?  Went to profile page but that pretty much links you to all the tags you've tagged.

Anyway, here are my preferred tags:

Operation Neurosurgeon:  You never know…who’s in the OR:    
Tennessee, Nashville, Knoxville,  Michael Crichton, Jodi Picoult, Robin Cook

Outcome, A Novel: There’s more than a hurricane coming…
Pensacola, Louisville, hurricane, medical transplants, liver transplant, Jodi Picoult,  Michael Crichton, Robin Cook, medicine, Labrador Retriever, young adult romance

Children’s books:
Cynthia Rylant, Bill Martin Jr., Margaret Wise Brown, Norman Bridwell, Shel Silverstein, Eric Carle, Barbara Ebel, pet memoirs, childrens books, pets, books about dogs, inspiration books


----------



## Richard Raley

Got a new one for you all, The Foul Mouth and the Fanged Lady is out now! (I don't usually approve of exclamation points but today I make an exception)

http://www.amazon.com/Mouth-Fanged-Henry-Tapes-ebook/dp/B005JX356O/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_3

Tags I'd like: richard raley, the king henry tapes, king henry, anne boleyn, urban fantasy, vampire, magic, paranormal, fantasy

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Library4Science

Here are my links and new tags please do not tag if you already have tags for
the book as I am just adding these new ones. Please copy the tags from the post
as some of them are too long to show up correctly when you do the tt command. 
Please do not click on the sig. images and use the tags found there as they are 
not the ones I am trying to promote. For those of you who are checking to see 
who is tagging your books (click on a tag then on 'contributors' on the upper left) 
my Amazon name is Charles Reese and my brothers is James Donaldson.

7. The Mexican War And Slavery http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005BR4MWY

American history historiography, VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars, original source
history reference, primary history source material, memoirs correspondence
journals, united states of america, kindle bargain books developing nation, War
Clouds Over Oregon, Discovery Of Surgical Anesthesia, War With Mexico, Capture Of
Chapultepec And Mexico City, Grant In Mexico, The Mormon Exodus To Utah, Gold In
California, Underground Railroad, Commodore Perry, Treaty With Japan, Civil War In
Kansas, Dred Scott Decision, Railroad To The Mississippi, First Atlantic Cable, John
Brown, Lincoln Nominated, Threats Of Secession, Jefferson Davis

8. The Civil War http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005BRUBAG

American history historiography, VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars, original source
history reference, primary history source material, memoirs correspondence
journals, united states of america, kindle bargain books developing nation, Capture
Of Fort Sumter, First Battle Of Bull Run, The Trent Affair, Capture Of Fort
Donelson, The Monitor And The Merrimac, Battle Of Shiloh, Peninsular
Campaign, Antietam, Fredericksburg, The Battle Of Chancellorsville, The Death Of
Stonewall Jackson, The Siege Of Vicksburg, The Battle Of Chickamauga, Lee And Grant
In The Wilderness, Farragut In Mobile Bay, Hampton Roads Conference, Fall Of
Richmond, Surrender Of Lee At Appomattox, The Assassination Of Lincoln

9. Reconstruction http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CDM6SE

American history historiography, VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars, original source
history reference, primary history source material, memoirs correspondence
journals, united states of america, kindle bargain books developing nation, Robert
E. Lee, Atlantic Cable, Purchase Of Alaska, Buffalo Hunters Railroad Builders, The
Fourteenth Amendment, Ulysses S. Grant, Black Friday, First Transcontinental
Railroad, Tweed Ring, Fifteenth Amendment, Ku-Klux Klan, The Great Chicago
Fire, Carpet-Bag Government, The Panic Of 1873, The Telephone, Chicago Haymarket
Riot, The Mckinley Tariff Bill, Behring Sea Troubles With Great Britain

10. A New World Power http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CI7KEY

American history historiography, VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars, original source
history reference, primary history source material, memoirs correspondence
journals, united states of america, kindle bargain books developing nation, Henry
Ford Automobile, Oklahoma Rush, Panic Of 1893, Wilson Tariff Enacted, Discovery Of
Gold In Alaska, Annexation Of Hawaii, Destruction Of The Maine In Havana
Harbor, Battle Of Manila Bay, Battle Of San Juan Hill, Boxer Rebellion In
China, First Airplane To Fly Successfully, Purchase Of The Panama Canal, San
Francisco Earthquake And Fire, Peary Discovers The North Pole

11. The Great War 1914-1916 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005G8285G

American history historiography, VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars, original source
history reference, primary history source material, memoirs correspondence
journals, united states of america, kindle bargain books developing nation, World
War I, The Great War, Bosnia Serbia Balkans, Germany Austria Hungary, France Britian
Russia, Fall Of Liege, Germans Enter Brussels, Mons, Louvain, Heligoland, The
Marne, The Abandonment Of Paris, Trench Warfare, Antwerp Capitulates, First Battle
Of Ypres, Battle Of The Falklands, Battle Of Dogger Bank, Battle Of Neuve
Chapelle, The "Lusitania" Sinking, Russians Dunajec, Britain Fails At
Gallipoli, Verdun, The Battle Of Jutland

12. The Great War and After 1916-1925 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005G7ZL6A

American history historiography, VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars, original source
history reference, primary history source material, memoirs correspondence
journals, united states of america, kindle bargain books developing nation, World
War I, The Great War, Bosnia Serbia Balkans, Germany Austria Hungary Turkey, France
Britian Russia America Italy, Declaration Of War, Conscription, Fourteen Points, Big
Berthas", Foch, Britain's Back To The Wall, Cantigny, Loss Of The President Lincoln,
Chateau-Thierry, The Hindenburg Line, The Great Argonne Battle, The Last A. E. F.
Drive To Sedan, The War In The Air, Airplane Duels, The Armistice, The Kaiser
Abdicates, Allies In The Rhineland, The Treaty Of Versailles, The Limitation Of
Armament, The Dawes Plan, Peace Treaty At Locarno

Cheers,
Charlie Reese


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Caught up. Happy September.


----------



## kahuna

Richard Raley

Tagged ya.

My tags:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Nina Croft

All caught up!


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

Tagged all three of Richard Raley's.


----------



## Ann Chambers

Saw a new thing and wanted to share. My Quesadilla book (the red cover) is only about a week old. It's only had a very few sales. I came on the tag exchange right after it went live and KB taggers started tagging it. It now has a banner of "people who viewed this item also viewed..." and it's an assortment of KB tagger's books! Too cool. By tagging new titles, you may get your book in front of a new/different audience.

Anyway, I hadn't see the "also viewed" banner. It's in the same place as the "also bought" banner.


----------



## Ann Chambers

Along those same lines - I have a new title that went live on Amazon yesterday. Touchdown Treats! I'm trying to optimize Amazon's algorithms (like I have any idea what they are/how they work) by using the same key words in the blurb, introduction, keywords entered while publishing, and tags. I'd really appreciate tag love for this book (and the others if you haven't tagged them yet). 

Touchdown Treats! tags:
Tailgate party recipes, football party recipes, Thanksgiving appetizer recipes, Christmas recipes, New Year’s Eve recipes, Party recipes, Birthday party recipes, low fat appetizer recipes, vegetarian appetizer recipes, dip recipes, cheese ball recipes, cookbook, 99 cent kindle book, Super Bowl party recipes, 99 cent Kindle book

Thanks to everyone! I'm off to get caught up on tags since yesterday, but wanted to share the news first!

As always, book covers are linked in my signature.

Ann


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up again - thanks for the tags!

...and good luck with September sales, everyone.


----------



## Decon

Got all the new books and new authors.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Anne Chambers.
I have tagged all your tags but I can see some others are tagging only what they can see.

Copy and paste what is below into your posts and you will get more of your tags done. If you do this with all your books you will get better results*

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005K1R2A0/?tag=kbpst-20
99 cent kindle book, christmas recipes, cookbook, party recipes, vegetarian appetizer recipes, thanksgiving appetizer recipes, tailgate party recipes, super bowl party recipes, new year s eve recipes, low fat appetizer recipes, football party recipes, dip recipes, cheese ball recipes 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I don't like the tt method as you can only add 10 tags. The edit box never shows all tags.

Clicking the 'I agree with tags' does nothing

If you copy and paste a list of the authors 15 tags into the Add tags box however and then press save, it will tag them all and is very quick.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For those doing the easy way by copying and pasting the tags below into the add tags box and saving, these are my tags
Copy the tags then hit the link.

My Tags for 
Survival Instinct. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004P8K2S8/?tag=kbpst-20
suspense, serial killer, dating, thriller, murder mystery, crime, humor, speed dating, singles clubs, mystery thriller, hostages, fbi, crime drama, cia, action

Lunch Break Thrillers http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004OA60U6/?tag=kbpst-20
humor, short stories, thriller, mystery, suspense, murder mystery, declan conner, crime thriller, political thriller, cheap kindle books, thriller anthology, anthology, short story collection, action

Phoenix Rising (Novelette) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0058OJ20M
spy thriller, political thriller, murder mystery, declan conner, short story, conspiracy, political corruption, crime thriller, short fiction, thriller, suspence, action, adventure, crime drama, mystery

Mystery of the Crimson Robe. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055EFQ2S/?tag=kbpst-20
crime, police procedural, murder mystery, serial killer, self doubt, short story, declan conner, best seller, crime drama, thriller, female detective, suspense thriller, action, mystery, short fiction

The Enemy Within. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYNQU/?tag=kbpst-20
military fiction, drugs war, soldiers, special forces, special operations, thriller, war, mystery, suspense, action, adventure, short fiction, short stories, politics, drugs

Lost Baggage http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HRIHG/?tag=kbpst-20
action thriller, soldiers, hostages, suspense thriller, airport drama, short story collection, short story, declan conner, action, short fiction, adventure, suspence, army, contemporary fiction

Who AM I http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYPH2/?tag=kbpst-20
crime thriller, identity theft, suspense thriller, short story, murder mystery, crime reporter, crime drama, crime fiction, action, short stories, short fiction, mystery, suspense, courtroom drama, declan conner

If you prefer to click on the signature link. Please view all my tags on Survival Instinct and tag "Serial killer"


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Congratulations on the new releases.   Touchdown Treats should do well with the football fans, and the Holiday recipes can't hurt. Nice, timely marketing effort.


----------



## Nomadwoman

Ann Chambers said:


> Saw a new thing and wanted to share. My Quesadilla book (the red cover) is only about a week old. It's only had a very few sales. I came on the tag exchange right after it went live and KB taggers started tagging it. It now has a banner of "people who viewed this item also viewed..." and it's an assortment of KB tagger's books! Too cool. By tagging new titles, you may get your book in front of a new/different audience.
> 
> Anyway, I hadn't see the "also viewed" banner. It's in the same place as the "also bought" banner.


I did mention in that in one of my posts too
tagged your latest
suerte


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Madeline Freeman said:


> If you haven't yet, I'd appreciate if you could tag my book.


Just tagged your book, Madeline. Please reciprocate with your tag help.

Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Laura Kaye said:


> Hi folks--my inaugural post covered pages 740-752. Tonight, I went through pages 752-this point. I liked/tagged the following authors tonight:
> Heather Hummel
> Patricia McLinn
> Patty Jansen
> T.M. Souders
> Sarra Cannon
> Adrianna White
> Sibella Giorello
> Gabriel Beyers
> John Pearson
> Sandy Harper
> Elisa Hategan
> JM Gellene
> Ann Chambers
> Danielle Monsch
> Ami Blackwelder
> Rodney Scully
> Sukhraj Dhillon's additional titles


Hi Laura. Thanks for the tags. Good to see your book for over $6. I got some company. It is tagged.

Thank you all for tagging me. I will reciprocate.

Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Ann Chambers said:


> Saw a new thing and wanted to share. My Quesadilla book (the red cover) is only about a week old. It's only had a very few sales. I came on the tag exchange right after it went live and KB taggers started tagging it. It now has a banner of "people who viewed this item also viewed..." and it's an assortment of KB tagger's books! Too cool. By tagging new titles, you may get your book in front of a new/different audience.


Good luck with your new book, Ann. It is tagged. Appreciate all those who tagged my books in signature.

Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## Emily Kimelman

I'm caught up again. I think I will start checking more often javascript:void(0);

Here are the tags for the book in my signiture:
dogs, new york city, upper east side, unleashed, joy humbolt, sydney rye, mystery, detective story, vigilante, dog walker, dog mystery, amateur detective

Thanks for all the tags and facebook likes!


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up!!!  

Thanks for tags back!!


----------



## seventhspell

Have caught up again,
new for me today were,

David Derrico
ldenglish
KristieLeighMaguire
Eric C
jesscscott
Madeline Freeman
emilyward
Richard Raley
Tavish Kaeden
dkazemi
RexJameson
southerntype
GratefulEd
T.S. Welti

thanks for any tags back new people


----------



## Heather Hummel Author

Hi All,

This new book of a client's and mine could use some tag agrees! Thanks so much!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Heather Hummel Author said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This new book of a client's and mine could use some tag agrees! Thanks so much!


Done. Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Nomadwoman

Decon - your method is best it seems - i just went back and tagged Lost baggage properly.
Tagged
Heather Hummel new one
Tess st john x 3
Emily kimelman

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00570RCPY/?tag=kbpst-20
my tags are
passion, dance, sexy read, dating, single women, latin lovers, Argentina, Buenos Aires, tango, carnival, love, relationships, 1970s, disco, holiday romance

As Emily mentioned FAcebook likes - can we start that too...My page is here for likes 
http://www.facebook.com/LastTangoinBuenosAires

thanks all - back soon


----------



## Ann Chambers

Heather Hummel - Tagged your new book. Was reading the description because it sounds like my kinda read - but wanted to tell you about a typo in product description: "It is a fact that most people of Italian-American decent"  Decent should be descent. (Only trying to help - used to be an editor.)

Adrianna White - new one
DDScott - new one
Nomadwoman - added sexy tags!
Tavish Kaeden
Steve Richer x3
LexyHarper - x11 - love those sexy legs covers! 
Austin Briggs - Yes to Sarah review
emilyward
Laura Kaye - had missed one. Got it!
Richard Raley x3
Emily Kimelman


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up. 
Welcome to the newcomers, 
Thanks for the return tags and likes.
Grace x


----------



## Ann Chambers

Decon - Thanks for the advice. I have been thinking I should copy the copy/paste tags idea.  Just being lazy.

Created a Word Doc with book titles as links and a paragraph showing the tags for each book. Pasting it in here now and hoping it works:

Touchdown Treats!
Tailgate party recipes, football party recipes, Thanksgiving appetizer recipes, Christmas recipes, New Year's Eve recipes, Party recipes, Birthday party recipes, low fat appetizer recipes, vegetarian appetizer recipes, dip recipes, cheese ball recipes, cookbook, 99 cent kindle book, Super Bowl party recipes, 99 cent Kindle book
25 Quick & Easy Quesadilla Recipes
Mexican food, Tex-Mex food, Quesadilla recipes, quesadillas, low-carb cookbook, low-carb recipes, tortillas, salsa recipes, guacamole recipe, chicken recipes, cheese recipes, 99 cent kindle book, Tex-Mex recipes, Mexican food recipes, kindleboard author
25 Quick & Easy HCG Recipes
HCG, HCG Diet, HCG Recipes, HCG diet cookbook, weight loss, low calorie, diet, HCG drops, HCG cookbook, diet, low fat diet, low fat, kindle book, 99 cents kindle book
Carver's Tomatoes
tomato, cookbook, tomato soup, green tomato, ketchup, catsup, tomato sauce, biography, George Washington Carver, Tuskegee, gardening, cooking, recipe book, African-American History, tomato recipes

If the links don't work - the covers in my signature do. Appreciate all tags everyone!! I believe that tags make a difference.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers and thanks for any tags back.


----------



## Ann Chambers

Sadness - I didn't do those links in the last post correctly. Will make a new document using Decon's directions for next post. Sorry. I'm rather new to bulletin boards/posting. Figuring everything out, one thing at a time. Very slow.


----------



## gregoryblackman

Caught up for today.


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Almost caught up, I'll get some more done later tonight.


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Laura Kaye said:


> Hi folks--my inaugural post covered pages 740-752. Tonight, I went through pages 752-this point. I liked/tagged the following authors tonight:
> Heather Hummel
> Patricia McLinn
> Patty Jansen
> T.M. Souders
> Sarra Cannon
> Adrianna White
> Sibella Giorello
> Gabriel Beyers
> John Pearson
> Sandy Harper


Hi Laura. I just tagged all three of your books. Thank you and all others who are helping with tagging my new books. I will reciprocate your help.


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Ann Chambers said:


> Saw a new thing and wanted to share. My Quesadilla book (the red cover) is only about a week old. ...


I just tagged your new book Ann. I can use some tags for my new books. Thank you all for your help.


----------



## JamesAten

Hey everyone! Would like to submit my book for tagging..anyone who can just stop & click on the first few tags or so, it would be greatly appreciated. I am going through and doing all the books on the list here. Many thanks! http://www.amazon.com/Truth-About-Wicca-Witchcraft-Finding/dp/0615209459


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Emily, got dogs, new york city, upper east side, unleashed, joy humbolt, sydney rye, mystery, detective story, vigilante, dog walker, dog mystery, amateur detective on Unleashed.

Preferred tags please:

Operation Neurosurgeon:  You never know…who’s in the OR

Tennessee, Nashville, Knoxville,  Michael Crichton, Jodi Picoult, Robin Cook 

Outcome, A Novel: There’s more than a hurricane coming…

Pensacola, Louisville, hurricane, medical transplants, liver transplant, Jodi Picoult,  Michael Crichton, Robin Cook, medicine, Labrador Retriever, young adult romance

Children’s books:

Cynthia Rylant, Bill Martin Jr., Margaret Wise Brown, Norman Bridwell, Shel Silverstein, Eric Carle, Barbara Ebel, pet memoirs, childrens books, pets, books about dogs, inspiration books  


Night everybody.


----------



## Ricky Sides

JamesAten said:


> Hey everyone! Would like to submit my book for tagging..anyone who can just stop & click on the first few tags or so, it would be greatly appreciated. I am going through and doing all the books on the list here. Many thanks! http://www.amazon.com/Truth-About-Wicca-Witchcraft-Finding/dp/0615209459


Tagged. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Amyshojai

Looks like I'm caught up again. Welcome to new authors/books!


----------



## Sara Pierce

Yay!! It's good to be caught up!!


----------



## kahuna

James Aten

Tagged ya.

My tags:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## T.K.

Hi all! I'm back and need a little help. All of my tags were wiped away during some 'technical difficulties'. Would love to participate again.

Tags:

Young adult

Russian history

Russian fiction

Paranormal

Paranormal romance

(NO dragons please!) 

Thanks so much and I'll do the same.

http://www.amazon.com/Return-the-Heart-ebook/dp/B005990XJK/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1278951636&sr=1-1


----------



## Adam Pepper

TK, got your tags.

All caught up.  Thanks for the tags all!


----------



## Ricky Sides

T.K. Richardson said:


> Hi all! I'm back and need a little help. All of my tags were wiped away during some 'technical difficulties'. Would love to participate again.
> 
> Tags:
> 
> Young adult
> 
> Russian history
> 
> Russian fiction
> 
> Paranormal
> 
> Paranormal romance
> 
> (NO dragons please!)
> 
> Thanks so much and I'll do the same.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Return-the-Heart-ebook/dp/B005990XJK/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1278951636&sr=1-1


Done. Welcome back.


----------



## kahuna

TK Richardson

Welcome back.

Tagged ya.

My tags:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Hey all, I've got a new book up if you guys could help with the tagging.  It's the farthest from the left in my signature.  Thanks,

Adrianna


----------



## lynnemurray

Welcome and welcome back! Tagged today:

Richard Raley
Ann Chambers (got Touchdown Treats)
Heather Hummel, James T. Vance, Michael Chiaradonna,
James Aten
T.K. Richardson
All caught up now

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## southerntype

Caught up. This thread moves _fast_.

ST


----------



## Sara Pierce

TK, Kahuna, I got your tags.  Wow, it's easy to stay caught up if you watch this thread regularly! 

I'm geeking out because my new short story anthology is already live, after less than 24 hours!   If you can find the time to tag "Don't Tell" (also in my signature line) I'd really appreciate it, I already added some starter tags. 

Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged up to here.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

Clicking "agree with these tags" doesn't work. That is used when we need to downvote maltags such as "outrageous price" on a 99 cent book. Once you click "agree with these tags" a gray check will appear on the right side of the tag. Hover over it until another box appears and click "no."

We also ask that you don't add tags for other author's books or other author's names. Most of us won't tag them. Use genre, subgenre and descriptive tags to get the most visibility for your books.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

A Walk In The Woods
Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author, Margaret lake
A Walk In The Woods paperback 
Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, indie author, Margaret lake
Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Sara Pierce

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.


Gotcha covered Gertie, thanks for the tags on my new one.


----------



## T.M.souders author

Caught up. Off to bed!

Tags: 
adversity, inspirational romance, romance contemporary, womens fiction, christian romance, contemporary fiction, love story, tragedy, true love, family drama, romance, women s fiction

http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-On-Hope-ebook/dp/B005CPD2BC/
http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-Hope-T-M-Souders/dp/1463721013/


----------



## CarolBurnside/AnnieRayburn

Wow. 4 days and 9 pgs.

Caught up with:
Letswrite123 
AnnChambers - Touchdown Treats, new to me
DonnaFaz - new bk & tagged some pprbks
TM souders - redid tags
StephenLivingston - 4 + ss
DonnaFaz
Austin_Briggs - yes on review
Madeline Freeman - ebook & print
Makenna Leigh - 
GratefulEd - 4
southerntype - 1
RexJameson - 1
dkazemi - 4
Adrianna White - new 1 
Tavish Kaeden - 1
Steve Richer - 5
emilyward - 1
Richard Raley - 3
Heather Hummel - 1
T K Richardson - 1

NOTE TO NEWCOMERS: clicking 'agree with these tags' does not add tags. Please copy and paste the list given in the tag box.

Insight: http://www.amazon.com/Insight-ebook/dp/B0050JKOWK
TAGS: erotic romance, paranormal romance, sci-fi romance, short story, sensual romance, soul mate, 99 cents, kindle romance, telepathy, kindle author, annie rayburn, sexy e-book, kindle under a dollar, alternate reality, Denver, Colorado

Phantoms & Fantasies: http://www.amazon.com/Phantoms-Fantasies-ebook/dp/B0052Z8LAE 
TAGS: erotic romance, paranormal romance, sci-fi romance, novella, halloween, sensual romance, soul mate, kindle romance, telepathy, kindle author, annie rayburn, sexy e-book, alternate reality, Dallas, Texas

Bittersweet Obsessions: http://www.amazon.com/Bittersweet-Obsessions-ebook/dp/B0059VHT9K
TAGS: erotic romance, paranormal romance, sci-fi romance, sensual romance, soul mate, kindle romance, telepathy, kindle book, kindle author, annie rayburn, sexy e-book, alternate reality, Georgia, Switzerland

My thanks for the reciprocal tagging!


----------



## _Sheila_

Please disregard!

Thanks,

Sheila


----------



## Sara Pierce

AnnieRayburn, you're tagged. 

Now I'm off to bed too! 'Night all!


----------



## Meb Bryant

Caught up 714-768. Welcome Newbies!

Harbinger of Evil http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XMQKSW 
mystery, thriller, suspense, french quarter, new orleans, jfk assassination, 1960s, adult fiction, mafia, the mob, meb bryant, organized crime, romantic suspense, kindle indie store, bi-racial

Paperback http://www.amazon.com/Harbinger-Evil-Meb-Bryant/dp/1461130301/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314942595&sr=8-1
mystery, thriller, suspense, french quarter, new orleans, jfk assassination, 1960s, adult fiction, mafia, the mob, meb bryant, organized crime, romantic suspense, kindle indie store, bi-racial

Monster Spray http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055T7FZ4
short story, short stories, thriller, mystery, suspense, serial killer, meb bryant, paranormal, kids, short stories, kindle edition, kindle indie store, kindle singles, 99 cents, elizabeth simmons

Thank you for tagging my eBooks and the paperback. Hope you like me, too.
I tried to follow all corrections.

Meb (tagging as January)


----------



## Vera Nazarian

Tagged today and clicked "Like":

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake'- Lucifer's Odyssey
Doomed Muse
dkazemi
Mica Jade
sibelhodge
Adam Kisiel
Les Turner
GratefulEd
Marcin Wrona
Ladyeclectic

Please tag these three and the ones in the sig below, many thanks!


----------



## Les Turner

All caught up again.


----------



## 28612

Ann C's 2 new
Ami B x6
Rodney S 1 new to me (had the others)
Adrianna's new
Dr. Din - all 4 of your added ones
T.M. Added some tags
Stephen x3 (already had 1)
T.S. 1 new to me (had the other)
Madeline x2
Mackenna
Ed x4
Sara P new one
Liz
Rex
Lynne - downvoted the ones you didn't like
Danielle K x3 (already had the other)
Nomadwoman - add the sexy tags
Tavish
Steve R x5
Emily 
Richard R new one
Heather H's new one
James A
T.K.
Vera x3 (had the others)

Thanks so much for checking & catching the missed one. C.C!

Austin wrote:


> Caught up! For some, from both of my Amazon accounts Liked, tagged, agreed with especially positive comments for some.


Wow! You're a thread all by yourself  (And I helpfuled)

Thanks for the tag-backs! Here are the ones I'm asking for now from those who haven't tagged my books:

Almost a Bride (Wyoming Wildflowers Book 1)

http://ow.ly/63Q6k

http://www.amazon.com/Almost-Bride-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58Z2/ref=sr_1_10?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313305786&sr=1-10

Emotional romance, reunion romance, ranch romance, cowboy romance, rancher, ranching, cowboy, marriage of convenience romance, lost love romance, sizzle, marriage of convenience, second-chance romance, patricia mclinn, backlist ebooks, western romance

Match Made in Wyoming (Wyoming Wildflowers Book 2)

http://ow.ly/63QeX

http://www.amazon.com/Match-Made-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58V6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313442873&sr=1-1

Emotional romance, reunion romance, ranch romance, cowboy romance, rancher, ranching, cowboy, sizzle, snowbound, secret identity, patricia mclinn, wounded hero romance, dog rescue, collie dog, collie puppy

A Stranger in the Family (Book 1: Bardville Trilogy) (Bardville, Wyoming Trilogy)

http://ow.ly/63Qmh

http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Family-Book-Bardville-ebook/dp/B00457VKIA/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313442873&sr=1-6

Emotional romance, family secrets, ranch, ranching, ranch romance, secret baby romance, sizzle, adoption reunion, romance novel, western romance, heartwarming, trilogy romance, kindle authors, patricia mclinn, 99 cents

Prelude to a Wedding (The Wedding Series Book 1)

http://ow.ly/63QJM

http://www.amazon.com/Prelude-Wedding-Book-ebook/dp/B0044XUZ72/ref=sr_1_13?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313443517&sr=1-13

Emotional romance, Chicago romance, family secrets, opposites attract romance, 
trilogy romance, kindle authors, patricia mclinn, sizzle, backlist ebooks, college friends, heartwarming, backlist ebooks, romance novel, love story books, antique appraiser

WIDOW WOMAN
http://www.amazon.com/Widow-Woman-ebook/dp/B00457VKIK

Any down votes on "contemporary" and "contemporary romance" much appreciated

Preferred tags:
western historical romance, romance, historical romance, fiction, western, relationships, ranch, 1880s, 19th century, wyoming, kindle, cowboy, cowboys, backlist ebooks, kindle authors


----------



## Mica Jade

All tagged up for today.

Thanks for the tags


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Congratulations on the new releases.


----------



## Mel Comley

okay just tagged from my last visit on 756 up to today.

Thanks to all those who tagged me back.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with:

Grateful Ed
Southerntype
Rex Jameson
Tavish Kaeden
Steve Richer
Madeline Freeman
Emily Ward
Richard Raley
Heather Hummel Author
TK Richardson
Vera Nazarian

-------------

Mine for the newbies:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Sara Pierce

Caught up to this post! Would love tags for my new story "Don't Tell"


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

tagged new ones for. . .

Ann Chambers
Heather Hummel Author
T.K. Richardson
Adrianna White
ladyeclectic


. . . all of . . .

Vera Nazarian

That's me caught up.


----------



## Ann Chambers

Caught up with:

JamesAten
TK Richardson
ladyeclectic - new one
Vera Nazarian - x9
Patricia McLinn - down with bad tags

I appreciate all tags. My books are in my signature, or here's the copy/paste text for all the tags:

Touchdown Treats! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005K1R2A0
Tailgate party recipes, football party recipes, Thanksgiving appetizer recipes, Christmas recipes, New Year's Eve recipes, Party recipes, Birthday party recipes, low fat appetizer recipes, vegetarian appetizer recipes, dip recipes, cheese ball recipes, cookbook, 99 cent kindle book, Super Bowl party recipes, 99 cent Kindle book
25 Quick & Easy Quesadilla Recipes http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005IGXEUE
Mexican food, Tex-Mex food, Quesadilla recipes, quesadillas, low-carb cookbook, low-carb recipes, tortillas, salsa recipes, guacamole recipe, chicken recipes, cheese recipes, 99 cent kindle book, Tex-Mex recipes, Mexican food recipes, kindleboard author
25 Quick & Easy HCG Recipes http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005E7Y9NI
HCG, HCG Diet, HCG Recipes, HCG diet cookbook, weight loss, low calorie, diet, HCG drops, HCG cookbook, diet, low fat diet, low fat, kindle book, 99 cents kindle book
Carver's Tomatoes http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0053RL8I8
tomato, cookbook, tomato soup, green tomato, ketchup, catsup, tomato sauce, biography, George Washington Carver, Tuskegee, gardening, cooking, recipe book, African-American History, tomato recipes

Have a great day everyone! And happy Labor Day Weekend!


----------



## GratefulEd

Caught up:


T.K. Richardson
Vera Nazarian x9
Patricia McLinn x5
Mel Comley x5


----------



## Steve Silkin

Since last time I tagged books by:

Danielle Kazemi x 3
Vance/Chiaradonna
Vera Nazarian x 6
Val Noirre x 2
Liz Kelly
Ann Chambers (new)
Sara Pierce (new)

Thanks to any newcomers for tagging me back!! If you don't want to tag all five of mine, please just tag The Bishop Moves Diagonally ... !!


----------



## funmystery

Tagged Eric x2,
Idenglish x3,
David D x3
And nice to see you Kristie.....got cha, too, whatever I hadn't tagged before.

Here's my preferred tags for sure.        Thanks you all for whatever!

Operation Neurosurgeon:  You never know…who’s in the OR

Tennessee, Nashville, Knoxville,  Michael Crichton, Jodi Picoult, Robin Cook 

Outcome, A Novel: There’s more than a hurricane coming…

Pensacola, Louisville, hurricane, medical transplants, liver transplant, Jodi Picoult,  Michael Crichton, Robin Cook, medicine, Labrador Retriever, young adult romance

Children’s books:

Cynthia Rylant, Bill Martin Jr., Margaret Wise Brown, Norman Bridwell, Shel Silverstein, Eric Carle, Barbara Ebel, pet memoirs, childrens books, pets, books about dogs, inspiration books


----------



## JenniferConner

Would LOVE to be a part of this tagging effort to help fellow authors. We're all in this together! Circle the wagons and all jump in! Yeah!
http://www.amazon.com/Reluctant-Heir-Regimental-Heroes-ebook/dp/B005H2SLOI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314976263&sr=8-1
http://www.amazon.com/Duke-Night-Regimental-Heroes-ebook/dp/B004W3VVAO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1314976263&sr=8-2
http://www.amazon.com/Kilt-by-Love-ebook/dp/B0054LR2O2/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_3


----------



## funmystery

It seems like my Amazon pages are skipping all around and somehow I got linked to the middle of the thread and probably tagged people from way back when.  I think my computer is defragmenting in the background and it's spastic when it's doing that.  Heck, that's okay....later, though.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up again!!

Happy tagging everyone!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Tess, got you x 3.

Wow, my computer was so weird a little while ago that I was logged in under an old profile.

Sorry for the mix up.

I'll stick this down again.

Operation Neurosurgeon:  You never know…who’s in the OR  --- Tennessee, Nashville, Knoxville,  Michael Crichton, Jodi Picoult, Robin Cook 

Outcome, A Novel: There’s more than a hurricane coming…    ---  Pensacola, Louisville, hurricane, medical transplants, liver transplant, Jodi Picoult,  Michael Crichton, Robin Cook, medicine, Labrador Retriever, young adult romance

Children’s books:    Cynthia Rylant, Bill Martin Jr., Margaret Wise Brown, Norman Bridwell, Shel Silverstein, Eric Carle, Barbara Ebel, pet memoirs, childrens books, pets, books about dogs, inspiration books


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

T.K. Richardson said:


> Hi all! I'm back and need a little help. All of my tags were wiped away during some 'technical difficulties'. Would love to participate again.


Just tagged your book TK. I sure can use some help with tags for my books in signature. As usual will reciprocate you all.

Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## Ricky Sides

JenniferConner said:


> Would LOVE to be a part of this tagging effort to help fellow authors. We're all in this together! Circle the wagons and all jump in! Yeah!
> http://www.amazon.com/Reluctant-Heir-Regimental-Heroes-ebook/dp/B005H2SLOI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314976263&sr=8-1
> http://www.amazon.com/Duke-Night-Regimental-Heroes-ebook/dp/B004W3VVAO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1314976263&sr=8-2
> http://www.amazon.com/Kilt-by-Love-ebook/dp/B0054LR2O2/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_3


Tagged.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Patricia McLinn said:


> Ann C's 2 new
> Ami B x6
> Rodney S 1 new to me (had the others)
> Adrianna's new
> Dr. Din - all 4 of your added ones


Hi Patricia. Thank you and all others for tagging my books. I will do the same.

Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## kahuna

Jennifer Conner

Tagged ya.

My tags:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## ShaunaG

I forget what happens when you take a day off.

Lynne, you still have some bad tags on your book, you'll want to relist those again for people to keep disagreeing. Some of them are in the negatives now though!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. If an author suggests tags in their post, you should copy and paste those into the box. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

*Clicking "agree with these tags" doesn't work*. That is used when we need to downvote maltags such as "outrageous price" on a 99 cent book. Once you click "agree with these tags" a gray check will appear on the right side of the tag. Hover over it until another box appears and click "no."

We also ask that you don't add tags for other author's books or other author's names. Most of us won't tag them. Use genre, subgenre and descriptive tags to get the most visibility for your books.


----------



## aaronpolson

Goodness... What a busy thread. 

Catching up...


----------



## bnapier

Say, if I could get some taggage for my brand spanking new poetry chapbook, The Only Moth Among the Dark, that would be stupendous!

Link: http://www.amazon.com/Only-Moth-Among-Dark-ebook/dp/B005KS4VHK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314983675&sr=8-1

Any help is appreciated. Poetry. Chapbook. Kindle. Those typically don't go well together. Thanks guys!

(btw...I'm about 6 pages behind...I hope to catch up on tagging over the holiday weekend)


----------



## Amyshojai

Got all the new ones--welcome to the thread! I appreciate return tags on the ebooks and print versions (below). Thanks!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up again.


----------



## kahuna

B Napier

Tagged ya.

My tags:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## vivinthevalley

TT makes things much, much easier. I was wondering how so many people could keep tagging so much! I'm all caught up, and would appreciate tags for my book:

http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Power-Hidden-Talents-ebook/dp/B005DLPYS4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314985511&sr=8-1

Thanks, everyone


----------



## mackenna leigh

Wow. I really should check in every single day. This thread moves quickly! Caught up for now...

http://www.amazon.com/Sex-Mr-Chase-Teacher-ebook/dp/B005EC6ZH6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314666647&sr=1-1
tags: erotica, erotic, sexy, older man younger woman, erotic fiction, seduction, genesis tate


----------



## terryspear

I liked and tagged to catch up for the last couple of days. 

GratefulEd
Ladyeclectic
Lee Reynoldson
Ann Chambers
JenniferConner (loved your cover for The Reluctant Heir!)
*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon)
vivinthevalley
mackenna leigh
bnapier
T.K. Richardson
AdriannaW
southerntype
T.M.souders, author
Patricia McLinn


If anyone's new and wants to tag back, really appreciate it!


----------



## Steve the Bear

.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Steve, got all 5 of your books tagged, welcome to the thread!


----------



## Madeline Freeman

Caught up!

If you haven't yet, I'd appreciate if you could tag my book.

Awaking (ebook)
http://www.amazon.com/Awaking-The-Naturals-ebook/dp/B005GSESJA/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313069690&sr=1-1
urban fantasy, paranormal romance, psychic, paranormal, young adult, series, psychic vampire, cheap kindle books, 99 cents

Awaking (print)
http://www.amazon.com/Awaking-1-Madeline-Freeman/dp/1463738919/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1314660109&sr=1-3
urban fantasy, paranormal romance, psychic, paranormal, young adult, series, psychic vampire

Thanks so much!


----------



## Steve the Bear

Amyshojai said:


> Hi Steve, got all 5 of your books tagged, welcome to the thread!


Thanks Amy.

By the way, I enjoy tagging as I get to learn about the subject matter of those book covers I see in dozens of threads every day.


----------



## seventhspell

caught up again,
new for me today,
JamesAten
T.K. Richardson
JenniferConner
bnapier
Steve Richer  


have a good holiday weekend


----------



## Decon

All caught up.

I don't like the tt method as you can only add 10 tags. The edit box never shows all tags.

Clicking the 'I agree with tags' does nothing

If you copy and paste a list of the authors 15 tags into the Add tags box however and then press save, it will tag them all and is very quick.------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For those doing the easy way by copying and pasting the tags below into the add tags box and saving, these are my tags
Copy the tags then hit the link.

My Tags for 
Survival Instinct. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004P8K2S8/?tag=kbpst-20
suspense, serial killer, dating, thriller, murder mystery, crime, humor, speed dating, singles clubs, mystery thriller, hostages, fbi, crime drama, cia, action

Lunch Break Thrillers http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004OA60U6/?tag=kbpst-20
humor, short stories, thriller, mystery, suspense, murder mystery, declan conner, crime thriller, political thriller, cheap kindle books, thriller anthology, anthology, short story collection, action

Phoenix Rising (Novelette) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0058OJ20M
spy thriller, political thriller, murder mystery, declan conner, short story, conspiracy, political corruption, crime thriller, short fiction, thriller, suspence, action, adventure, crime drama, mystery

Mystery of the Crimson Robe. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055EFQ2S/?tag=kbpst-20
crime, police procedural, murder mystery, serial killer, self doubt, short story, declan conner, best seller, crime drama, thriller, female detective, suspense thriller, action, mystery, short fiction

The Enemy Within. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYNQU/?tag=kbpst-20
military fiction, drugs war, soldiers, special forces, special operations, thriller, war, mystery, suspense, action, adventure, short fiction, short stories, politics, drugs

Lost Baggage http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HRIHG/?tag=kbpst-20
action thriller, soldiers, hostages, suspense thriller, airport drama, short story collection, short story, declan conner, action, short fiction, adventure, suspence, army, contemporary fiction

Who AM I http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYPH2/?tag=kbpst-20
crime thriller, identity theft, suspense thriller, short story, murder mystery, crime reporter, crime drama, crime fiction, action, short stories, short fiction, mystery, suspense, courtroom drama, declan conner

If you prefer to click on the signature link. Please view all my tags on Survival Instinct and tag "Serial killer"


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

vivinthevalley said:


> TT makes things much, much easier. I was wondering how so many people could keep tagging so much! I'm all caught up, and would appreciate tags for my book:


Vivin, just tagged your book. I can use tags for my new books. Thank you all for tagging help. I will do the same.


----------



## Alondo

DonnaFaz said:


> I've recently discovered how important tagging is in product placement and I am looking for authors who would be willing to tag my book, The Merry-Go-Round. Here's a link --> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002ZNJL78
> 
> I would be happy to reciprocate on both electronic and print books. I've read that the choice of tags is important. Amazon allows each tagger 15 tags per product. I would prefer the use of: romance, chick lit, women's fiction, fiction, contemporary romance...or you could just check the boxes of the tags I already have. Let me know which tags you'd like for me to use when I tag your book!
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> I would but I don't have a clue how to do this. Lost and utterly confused. Have posted several times but no replies. The help page is no help.
> 
> Modified to add: *New to the thread? Jump to the most recent post and go back 5 pages, tagging all the books of each author who has posted a request for tags...then add your book to the thread, and check in often--every day, if possible-- to tag any new comers.*
> 
> ~Donna~


----------



## gregoryblackman

Got ya Brad, nice to see you back...even though I wasn't around when you were here 

Gregory


----------



## seventhspell

went to tag you, bmagnarella, and found I already  had


----------



## Evan Couzens

I got everyone from p765-770, all the books in signatures/profiles that I could.

I just put my debut novel out today, and if anyone feels like tossing some tags my way, I'd appreciate it.

http://www.amazon.com/Battlesongs-of-Hope-ebook/dp/B005KO6FBO/
wizards, anarchy, apocalyptic, post-apocalyptic, music, war, magic, dark fantasy, fantasy, urban fantasy, humanism, quest

Thanks!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Noah Baird

Hi everyone- I'm Noah. This is pretty cool. I hope it works! My sales are crappy. 
Please tag my book and I'll start tagging the others.

http://www.amazon.com/Donations-Clarity-Noah-Baird/dp/1935171445/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1315005260&sr=8-1

bigfoot, funny, humor, novel, sasquatch, marijuana


----------



## Ricky Sides

bfcomedywriter said:


> Hi everyone- I'm Noah. This is pretty cool. I hope it works! My sales are crappy.
> Please tag my book and I'll start tagging the others.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Donations-Clarity-Noah-Baird/dp/1935171445/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1315005260&sr=8-1
> 
> bigfoot, funny, humor, novel, sasquatch, marijuana


Tagged.  Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Richard Raley

Caught up since my last post.  Lots of new faces.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Welcome to the newcomers and welcome back to the returnees. You're all tagged up.

thanks for any tags back.


----------



## Dan Ames

Hi everyone! I caught up with the latest taggers. If you could return the favor on my new book, DEAD WOOD, I would appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged.


----------



## Noah Baird

Ok- I got everyone from the last two pages. I'll continue soon.


----------



## seventhspell

Just tagged,

Evan Couzens
bfcomedywriter
daniamore


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Still caught up. It's good to see so many new books and authors.


----------



## kahuna

All caught up.

My tags you can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hist Save:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Steve Silkin

Just tagged books by:

Noah Baird
Dani Amore (new)
Richard Raley x 3
Evan Couzens
Brad Magnarella
Steve Richer x 5

Thanks for any tags back! If you don't want to tag all my books, just do The Bishop Moves Diagonally!!


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

daniamore said:


> Hi everyone! I caught up with the latest taggers. If you could return the favor on my new book, DEAD WOOD, I would appreciate it. Thanks!


Daniamore: I just tagged your book. I would appreciate you all the favour to tag my new books in signature.


----------



## Mica Jade

All Tagged Up!

Thanks for the tags.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Nina Croft

Up to date - and I'm actually starting to recognize the ones I've already done!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Another day to tag away. I also recognize so many I already tagged.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm caught up for this morning. Heading out to the library. I'll see y'all later.


----------



## SerenaKyle

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005KLVNIW/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

erotica, erotic paranormal romance, erotic romance, erotic short stories, erotica books, explicit erotica, explicit sex, one night stand, oral sex, paranormal romance, sex, short story, single women, werewolf, werewolf romance

Thanks,

Serena


----------



## Marcin Wrona

I'm caught up. Happy labour day weekend for those that have one to look forward to.


----------



## terryspear

New!  Just uploaded! Thanks for tagging and liking!










http://www.amazon.com/Winged-Fae-World-ebook/dp/B005KXBBEG/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1315050516&sr=1-1

I'm all caught up, but will check back tonight after work!


----------



## kahuna

Serena Kyle
Terry Spear

My tags you can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hist Save:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning.  Everyone has a good 3 day weekend.

Tagged: 

Kerryspears
Noah
daniamore
evan c.

Serena K....you have no tags listed.

Preferred tags please:

Operation Neurosurgeon:  You never know…who’s in the OR    --  
Tennessee, Nashville, Knoxville,  Michael Crichton, Jodi Picoult, Robin Cook 

Outcome, A Novel: There’s more than a hurricane coming…    ----
Pensacola, Louisville, hurricane, medical transplants, liver transplant, Jodi Picoult,  Michael Crichton, Robin Cook, medicine, Labrador Retriever, young adult romance

Children’s books:    ---
Cynthia Rylant, Bill Martin Jr., Margaret Wise Brown, Norman Bridwell, Shel Silverstein, Eric Carle, Barbara Ebel, pet memoirs, childrens books, pets, books about dogs, inspiration books


----------



## nicholasmcgirr

Looks like I have some catching up to do. Sorry folks, been working on finishing touches of Life of Death which is now available in my signature.

Time to get to work!

Nicholas.


----------



## JM Gellene

Caught up

Raley
Chambers
Kimelman
Vance/Chiaradonna  -- check spelling in Prod Description:  decent vs. descent
Richardson
Nazarian
Pearson
Magnarella
Couzens
Baird
Amore
Spear
McGirr - new one


----------



## Scott Daniel

Hey, all, I'm a little new to tagging, so please forgive me if I don't do this quite right. Here are my two stories:

*The Eden Effect*
http://www.amazon.com/The-Eden-Effect-ebook/dp/B005K0MGZC/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315058835&sr=1-2

Tags - fantasy romance, Christian fiction, suspense, Christian parable

*Born Again*
http://www.amazon.com/Born-Again-ebook/dp/B004RUXBQE/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315059054&sr=1-1gain

Tags - Christian suspense, Christian fiction, marriage, love

Looking forward to "tagging" as many of you as I can!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread new authors. I tagged your books.


----------



## Meb Bryant

Caught up 714-771. Welcome Newbies!

Harbinger of Evil http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XMQKSW 
mystery, thriller, suspense, french quarter, new orleans, jfk assassination, 1960s, adult fiction, mafia, the mob, meb bryant, organized crime, romantic suspense, kindle indie store, bi-racial

Paperback http://www.amazon.com/Harbinger-Evil-Meb-Bryant/dp/1461130301/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314942595&sr=8-1
mystery, thriller, suspense, french quarter, new orleans, jfk assassination, 1960s, adult fiction, mafia, the mob, meb bryant, organized crime, romantic suspense, kindle indie store, bi-racial

Monster Spray http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055T7FZ4
short story, short stories, thriller, mystery, suspense, serial killer, meb bryant, paranormal, kids, short stories, kindle edition, kindle indie store, kindle singles, 99 cents, elizabeth simmons

Thank you for tags and likes.

Meb


----------



## Noah Baird

Hi everybody,

I just read an article last night stating the tagging we are all working doesn't really work in Amazon. The article states the new method is called 'Inside the Book' which can be set up through your author page.

However, I've been running a little experiment and I believe the tags ARE working. My book is has moved several pages up when I do a generic search on 'comic'+'book', etc. From what I can see, you should be careful with what you tag your book as. Look at the left-hand side of Amazon's book search page. It goes from genre to more specific areas of each genre. I think you want tags which match Amazon's wording on defining each genre/sub-genre. For example, the tags 'fiction' + 'comic' have moved my book up several places.

Just my thoughts. I may be wrong, but I hope this helps. I'll keep tagging today.

http://www.amazon.com/Donations-Clarity-Noah-Baird/dp/1935171445/ref=tag_stp_s2f_edpp_bigfoot

Please tag: fiction, comic, bigfoot


----------



## seventhspell

caught up again,
tagged, terryspear new one
nicholasmcgirr, also new one
PJ Lincoln


----------



## SerenaKyle

*These are my tags*

erotica, erotic paranormal romance, erotic romance, erotic short stories, erotica books, explicit erotica, explicit sex, one night stand, oral sex, paranormal romance, sex, short story, single women, werewolf, werewolf romance

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005KLVNIW/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks,

Serena


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

*Serena, when you add tags to your book, let us know so we can tag you. *

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

*Clicking "agree with these tags" doesn't work.* That is used when we need to downvote maltags such as "outrageous price" on a 99 cent book. Once you click "agree with these tags" a gray check will appear on the right side of the tag. Hover over it until another box appears and click "no."

We also ask that you don't add tags for other author's books or other author's names. Most of us won't tag them. Use genre, subgenre and descriptive tags to get the most visibility for your books.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

A Walk In The Woods
Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author, Margaret lake
A Walk In The Woods paperback 
Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, indie author, Margaret lake
Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## SerenaKyle

Thanks for explaining Gertie, I'll use the tt box in future. My keywords are in a post above.

Serena


----------



## Ricky Sides

SerenaKyle said:


> Thanks for explaining Gertie, I'll use the tt box in future. My keywords are in a post above.
> 
> Serena


I went back to your product page and tagged the new tags as well. You may want to delete the two tags that are tupoed before others tag them. It's almost impossible to get rid of bad tags once several people tag them.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new ones. Reciprocity welcomed and appreciated. *s*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

SerenaKyle said:


> *These are my tags*
> 
> erotica, erotic paranormal romance, erotic romance, erotic short stories, erotica books, explicit erotica, explicit sex, one night stand, oral sex, paranormal romance, sex, short story, single women, werewolf, werewolf romance
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005KLVNIW/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Serena


You're tagged and I downvoted the misspelled tags. You can remove them yourself by going to the add tags box where you added tags yourself. click on the tag and then click remove.


----------



## Adam Pepper

All caught up.  Trying to check in every couple of days and keep up.


----------



## Nomadwoman

Noah Baird said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I just read an article last night stating the tagging we are all working doesn't really work in Amazon. The article states the new method is called 'Inside the Book' which can be set up through your author page.


Noah
Do you have a link to that article?

My tags for new people are

Passion, Argentina, Buenos aires, tango, dance, sexy read, sex, 1970s, relationships, dating, latin lovers, quality fiction


----------



## The Fussy Librarian

All caught up. Whew! Great to see all the new authors and thanks in advance for your tags!


----------



## Steve the Bear

.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caught up!!


----------



## swcleveland

I'm baaaaack!

Tagged:

Bishop
Dead Wood
Dances w/ Death
Nina x 6
Back Pain
Prowl
Marcin x2
Terry x7
Dr. Barbara x5
Life of Death
Phineas
PJ x2
Meb x2
Donations
Symphony
Last Tango
Signs & Wonders
Steve x 5


----------



## SerenaKyle

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You're tagged and I downvoted the misspelled tags. You can remove them yourself by going to the add tags box where you added tags yourself. click on the tag and then click remove.


Thanks Gertie!


----------



## Nomadwoman

LexyHarper said:


> Tagging doesn't guarantee sales, but it gives your book some visibility. Some of the best selling indie books on Amazon have few or no tags, but their authors spend time networking. I find networking too distracting and time consuming, so I set aside up to six hours a week to tag both this and the UK group.
> 
> Lexy xxxx


Lexy could youpoint me to this thread on UK - i cant get it
cheers


----------



## kahuna

Noah Baird

PJ Lincoln

Tagged You!

My tags you can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Nomadwoman

TAGGED
Noah Baird
PJ lincoln
Steve Richer
Serena Kyle
terry Spear new one
Marcin Wrona
Joe Chappetta

Please cut and paste these tags into the box and make sure they add

Argentina, dance, tango, disco, buenos aires, romance, love, travel, carnival, emotional unavailability, 1970s, dating, sex, womens fiction, latin lovers

At this link - because its UK and I'dove some sles in my own country seeing as Amazon dont sell the P/B there.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Tango-Buenos-Aires-ebook/dp/B00570RCPY/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&qid=1315095071&sr=1-1


----------



## Noah Baird

kahuna said:


> Noah Baird
> 
> I got you too. Mahalo nui loa.


----------



## terryspear

Noah Baird said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I just read an article last night stating the tagging we are all working doesn't really work in Amazon. The article states the new method is called 'Inside the Book' which can be set up through your author page.


Someone asked for the link on this, and here's where I found it. If you have print books, from what I understand, you have to sign up for this. But if you have the kindle, within a week, the information will be up on your book page. It's the look inside this book feature, that I've used quite a bit to decide on purchasing a book.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=14061791

Thanks to everyone for tagging The Winged Fae! I got some more tonight.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nomadwoman said:


> TAGGED
> Noah Baird
> PJ lincoln
> Steve Richer
> Serena Kyle
> terry Spear new one
> Marcin Wrona
> Joe Chappetta
> 
> Please cut and paste these tags into the box and make sure they add
> 
> Argentina, dance, tango, disco, buenos aires, romance, love, travel, carnival, emotional unavailability, 1970s, dating, sex, womens fiction, latin lovers
> 
> At this link - because its UK and I'dove some sles in my own country seeing as Amazon dont sell the P/B there.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Tango-Buenos-Aires-ebook/dp/B00570RCPY/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&qid=1315095071&sr=1-1


Here's the link to the UK tagging thread.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg571978.html#msg571978

We keep separate threads for US and UK tags because you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK to have tagging privileges there. Most of the taggers here don't have UK privileges.


----------



## lynnemurray

Welcome new authors!

Thanks for the downvote on the erroneous titles, Patricia!
Shauna, thanks for the reminder to list the tags to downvote, here it is

Bride of the Living Dead
The innacurate tags on the Kindle edition are:
adult, erotic mystery, american indian erotica, bbw erotica, erotica, interracial romance bwwm, bwwm, erotic

Today I tagged:

Sara Pierce - Don't Tell
Vera Nazarian - 3x new 
Jennifer Conner - 4 x new
Barry Napier - 5x
Genevieve Pearson
Brad Magnarella
Evan Couzens - Congrats on the debut novel!
Dani Amore 2x
Noah Baird
Serena Kyle
Life of Death
by Nicholas McGirr - new one
PJ Lincoln 2x
Scott Cleveland

Thanks to everyone who has tagged my books and helped by voting down the innacurate ones!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## Noah Baird

Caught up on the last few pages . . .

bigfoot
humor
marijuana
novel
sasquatch
funny
fiction
mens adventure

http://www.amazon.com/Donations-to-Clarity-ebook/dp/B005BRRQ72/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315110231&sr=1-1


----------



## 28612

Caught up! (much easier when less than a week has passed  )

Jennifer C x5
Barry N's new one
Brad
Evan C - congrats on the debut!
Noah
Dani's new one
Serena
Terry S's new
Nicholas's new one

Thanks for the tags & looking forward to tag-backs!

Here are the ones I'm asking for now from those who haven't tagged my books:

Almost a Bride (Wyoming Wildflowers Book 1)

http://ow.ly/63Q6k

http://www.amazon.com/Almost-Bride-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58Z2/ref=sr_1_10?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313305786&sr=1-10

Emotional romance, reunion romance, ranch romance, cowboy romance, rancher, ranching, cowboy, marriage of convenience romance, lost love romance, sizzle, marriage of convenience, second-chance romance, patricia mclinn, backlist ebooks, western romance

Match Made in Wyoming (Wyoming Wildflowers Book 2)

http://ow.ly/63QeX

http://www.amazon.com/Match-Made-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58V6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313442873&sr=1-1

Emotional romance, reunion romance, ranch romance, cowboy romance, rancher, ranching, cowboy, sizzle, snowbound, secret identity, patricia mclinn, wounded hero romance, dog rescue, collie dog, collie puppy

A Stranger in the Family (Book 1: Bardville Trilogy) (Bardville, Wyoming Trilogy)

http://ow.ly/63Qmh

http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Family-Book-Bardville-ebook/dp/B00457VKIA/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313442873&sr=1-6

Emotional romance, family secrets, ranch, ranching, ranch romance, secret baby romance, sizzle, adoption reunion, romance novel, western romance, heartwarming, trilogy romance, kindle authors, patricia mclinn, 99 cents

Prelude to a Wedding (The Wedding Series Book 1)

http://ow.ly/63QJM

http://www.amazon.com/Prelude-Wedding-Book-ebook/dp/B0044XUZ72/ref=sr_1_13?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313443517&sr=1-13

Emotional romance, Chicago romance, family secrets, opposites attract romance, 
trilogy romance, kindle authors, patricia mclinn, sizzle, backlist ebooks, college friends, heartwarming, backlist ebooks, romance novel, love story books, antique appraiser

WIDOW WOMAN
http://www.amazon.com/Widow-Woman-ebook/dp/B00457VKIK

Any down votes on "contemporary" and "contemporary romance" much appreciated

Preferred tags:
western historical romance, romance, historical romance, fiction, western, relationships, ranch, 1880s, 19th century, wyoming, kindle, cowboy, cowboys, backlist ebooks, kindle authors


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Already tagged ya, Patricia, and caught up some more as well.


----------



## Simon Haynes

I've been catching up with some I don't recognise, and I now have a brand new middle-grade novel! It's not officially out until October 1st (Paperback & ebook), but the Kindle version is early:


----------



## Ricky Sides

Simon Haynes said:


> I've been catching up with some I don't recognise, and I now have a brand new middle-grade novel! It's not officially out until October 1st (Paperback & ebook), but the Kindle version is early:


Tagged. Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## T.M.souders author

Got everyone again!

Tags: 
adversity, inspirational romance, romance contemporary, womens fiction, christian romance, contemporary fiction, love story, tragedy, true love, family drama, romance, women s fiction

http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-On-Hope-ebook/dp/B005CPD2BC/
http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-Hope-T-M-Souders/dp/1463721013/


----------



## GratefulEd

Caught up!


JenniferConner x6
Bnapier x5
Vivinthevalley
Steve Richer x5
Bmagnarella
Evan Couzens 
Noah Baird
Richard Raley x4
Seventhspell x4
Daniamore x2
LexyHarper x11
Serena Kyle
Terryspear x7
Nicholasmcgirr x2
PJ Lincoln x2
Scott Cleveland
Simon Haynes x2


----------



## Library4Science

Here are my links and new tags please do not tag if you already have tags for
the book as I am just adding these new ones. Please copy the tags from the post
as some of them are too long to show up correctly when you do the tt command. 
Please do not click on the sig. images and use the tags found there as they are
not the ones I am trying to promote. For those of you who are checking to see
who is tagging your books (click on a tag then on 'contributors' on the upper left)
my Amazon name is Charles Reese and my brothers is James Donaldson.

7. The Mexican War And Slavery http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005BR4MWY

American history historiography, VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars, original source
history reference, primary history source material, memoirs correspondence
journals, united states of america, kindle bargain books developing nation, War
Clouds Over Oregon, Discovery Of Surgical Anesthesia, War With Mexico, Capture Of
Chapultepec And Mexico City, Grant In Mexico, The Mormon Exodus To Utah, Gold In
California, Underground Railroad, Commodore Perry, Treaty With Japan, Civil War In
Kansas, Dred Scott Decision, Railroad To The Mississippi, First Atlantic Cable, John
Brown, Lincoln Nominated, Threats Of Secession, Jefferson Davis

8. The Civil War http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005BRUBAG

American history historiography, VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars, original source
history reference, primary history source material, memoirs correspondence
journals, united states of america, kindle bargain books developing nation, Capture
Of Fort Sumter, First Battle Of Bull Run, The Trent Affair, Capture Of Fort
Donelson, The Monitor And The Merrimac, Battle Of Shiloh, Peninsular
Campaign, Antietam, Fredericksburg, The Battle Of Chancellorsville, The Death Of
Stonewall Jackson, The Siege Of Vicksburg, The Battle Of Chickamauga, Lee And Grant
In The Wilderness, Farragut In Mobile Bay, Hampton Roads Conference, Fall Of
Richmond, Surrender Of Lee At Appomattox, The Assassination Of Lincoln

9. Reconstruction http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CDM6SE

American history historiography, VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars, original source
history reference, primary history source material, memoirs correspondence
journals, united states of america, kindle bargain books developing nation, Robert
E. Lee, Atlantic Cable, Purchase Of Alaska, Buffalo Hunters Railroad Builders, The
Fourteenth Amendment, Ulysses S. Grant, Black Friday, First Transcontinental
Railroad, Tweed Ring, Fifteenth Amendment, Ku-Klux Klan, The Great Chicago
Fire, Carpet-Bag Government, The Panic Of 1873, The Telephone, Chicago Haymarket
Riot, The Mckinley Tariff Bill, Behring Sea Troubles With Great Britain

10. A New World Power http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CI7KEY

American history historiography, VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars, original source
history reference, primary history source material, memoirs correspondence
journals, united states of america, kindle bargain books developing nation, Henry
Ford Automobile, Oklahoma Rush, Panic Of 1893, Wilson Tariff Enacted, Discovery Of
Gold In Alaska, Annexation Of Hawaii, Destruction Of The Maine In Havana
Harbor, Battle Of Manila Bay, Battle Of San Juan Hill, Boxer Rebellion In
China, First Airplane To Fly Successfully, Purchase Of The Panama Canal, San
Francisco Earthquake And Fire, Peary Discovers The North Pole

11. The Great War 1914-1916 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005G8285G

American history historiography, VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars, original source
history reference, primary history source material, memoirs correspondence
journals, united states of america, kindle bargain books developing nation, World
War I, The Great War, Bosnia Serbia Balkans, Germany Austria Hungary, France Britian
Russia, Fall Of Liege, Germans Enter Brussels, Mons, Louvain, Heligoland, The
Marne, The Abandonment Of Paris, Trench Warfare, Antwerp Capitulates, First Battle
Of Ypres, Battle Of The Falklands, Battle Of Dogger Bank, Battle Of Neuve
Chapelle, The "Lusitania" Sinking, Russians Dunajec, Britain Fails At
Gallipoli, Verdun, The Battle Of Jutland

12. The Great War and After 1916-1925 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005G7ZL6A

American history historiography, VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars, original source
history reference, primary history source material, memoirs correspondence
journals, united states of america, kindle bargain books developing nation, World
War I, The Great War, Bosnia Serbia Balkans, Germany Austria Hungary Turkey, France
Britian Russia America Italy, Declaration Of War, Conscription, Fourteen Points, Big
Berthas", Foch, Britain's Back To The Wall, Cantigny, Loss Of The President Lincoln,
Chateau-Thierry, The Hindenburg Line, The Great Argonne Battle, The Last A. E. F.
Drive To Sedan, The War In The Air, Airplane Duels, The Armistice, The Kaiser
Abdicates, Allies In The Rhineland, The Treaty Of Versailles, The Limitation Of
Armament, The Dawes Plan, Peace Treaty At Locarno

Cheers,
Charlie Reese


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers and good luck with new releases.

Thanks for any tags back. Happy Sunday.


----------



## Library4Science

A little word of warning, if you haven't done the 'Verified Real Name' process on Amazon your tags won't stick  .

Cheers,
Charlie


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Caught up.

Scott, that's a really cool cover!


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with new ones today.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Library4Science said:


> A little word of warning, if you haven't done the 'Verified Real Name' process on Amazon your tags won't stick .
> 
> Cheers,
> Charlie


Can you explain further, Charlie?


----------



## Library4Science

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Can you explain further, Charlie?


Hi Gertie,
My brother was helping me keep up with the tagging and I was watching him and saw that no matter what book he clicked on in the sigs., when he did the tt command the box was always empty. So I copied and pasted and saved and then tt'd back to the tag box and it was still empty. Then I noticed a box that had something like 'Verify your real name' (note he was logged in and we saw his name at the top of the screen). I am not sure where exactly it was or the exact text as I didn't note it down and of course once you do it you don't see it again. When you click on the link in the box it asks your credit card details. Note: my brother had used his credit card at Amazon to buy stuff.
If your just starting tagging I would suggest you test by just hitting tt again after doing the tag procedure and checking that your tags are in the box.

Poor brother did about 20 pages that he is now redoing.


----------



## Ann Chambers

Welcome to all the new people and those returning with new titles! 
I'm caught up - tagged:
JenniferConner
bnapier
vivinthevalley
terryspear - all, including new one - really like your covers!
Evan Couzens
Noah Baird
daniamore
SerenaKyle
nicholasmcgirr
PJ Lincoln
swcleveland
Simon Haynes

My books are in my signature. If you copy/paste, these are my titles and tags:

Touchdown Treats! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005K1R2A0
Tailgate party recipes, football party recipes, Thanksgiving appetizer recipes, Christmas recipes, New Year's Eve recipes, Party recipes, Birthday party recipes, low fat appetizer recipes, vegetarian appetizer recipes, dip recipes, cheese ball recipes, cookbook, 99 cent kindle book, Super Bowl party recipes, 99 cent Kindle book
25 Quick & Easy Quesadilla Recipes http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005IGXEUE
Mexican food, Tex-Mex food, Quesadilla recipes, quesadillas, low-carb cookbook, low-carb recipes, tortillas, salsa recipes, guacamole recipe, chicken recipes, cheese recipes, 99 cent kindle book, Tex-Mex recipes, Mexican food recipes, kindleboard author
25 Quick & Easy HCG Recipes http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005E7Y9NI
HCG, HCG Diet, HCG Recipes, HCG diet cookbook, weight loss, low calorie, diet, HCG drops, HCG cookbook, diet, low fat diet, low fat, kindle book, 99 cents kindle book
Carver's Tomatoes http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0053RL8I8
tomato, cookbook, tomato soup, green tomato, ketchup, catsup, tomato sauce, biography, George Washington Carver, Tuskegee, gardening, cooking, recipe book, African-American History, tomato recipes


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up!!! Would appreciate tags back!

Have a great rest of your weekend!!!


----------



## ccjames

Caught up for the afternoon~~


----------



## Library4Science

All caught up last 16 pages.


----------



## Noah Baird

Caught up! Please tag me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nothing new for me.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Nothing new for me.


Same here. Looks like a slow weekend. I guess everyone's prepping for the holiday.  Have a great one.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got Noah's book, all caught up.


----------



## EricaN

Hi,

I just tagged your book. Would you mind tagging mine? My Life in Loubies

Thanks!


----------



## Ricky Sides

EricaN said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just tagged your book. Would you mind tagging mine? My Life in Loubies
> 
> Thanks!


Done.  Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

EricaN said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just tagged your book. Would you mind tagging mine? My Life in Loubies
> 
> Thanks!


Tagged you and welcome.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

Clicking "agree with these tags" doesn't work. That is used when we need to downvote maltags such as "outrageous price" on a 99 cent book. Once you click "agree with these tags" a gray check will appear on the right side of the tag. Hover over it until another box appears and click "no."

We also ask that you don't use tags naming other author's books or other author's names. Most of us won't tag them. Use genre, subgenre and descriptive tags to get the most visibility for your books.


----------



## Les Turner

All caught up again.

Tagged you, Noah.
Tagged you, Erica. (You have to give me some tips on getting reviews)
Tagged you, Brad.

Everyone else I already had.

Anyone new feel free to tag my book, link is in sig.

Cheers everyone.


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged your book Erica--and all caught up.


----------



## Nomadwoman

Ouf - not sure that its a quiet w/e 
I tagged a load and im not sure if ive missed people - if you think I have please let me know
TAGGED
Bnapier
Aaronp\olson
SWCleveland
NocholasMcGirr - Nick do you mind if I say your product description is confusing - you might want to reconsider
Vivinlievalley
Bmagnarella
EvanCouzens
RichardRAley
Daiviamore
JenniferConner

Sorry if names are misspelt - I cant read my writing now

Mine are

Argentina, buenos aires, tango, dance, disco, 1970s, dating, sex, latin lovers, travel, strong heroine, passion, holiday romance, patagonia
link
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00570RCPY

And even if the rating dont pull up - when I go to my page for a link - You are ALL there as also viewed so thats gotta be good exposure for us all
besos

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00570RCPY


----------



## Decon

I don't like the tt method as you can only add 10 tags. The edit box never shows all tags.

Clicking the 'I agree with tags' does nothing

If you copy and paste a list of the authors 15 tags into the Add tags box however and then press save, it will tag them all and is very quick.------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For those doing the easy way by copying and pasting the tags below into the add tags box and saving, these are my tags
Copy the tags then hit the link.

My Tags for 
Survival Instinct. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004P8K2S8/?tag=kbpst-20
suspense, serial killer, dating, thriller, murder mystery, crime, humor, speed dating, singles clubs, mystery thriller, hostages, fbi, crime drama, cia, action

Lunch Break Thrillers http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004OA60U6/?tag=kbpst-20
humor, short stories, thriller, mystery, suspense, murder mystery, declan conner, crime thriller, political thriller, cheap kindle books, thriller anthology, anthology, short story collection, action

Phoenix Rising (Novelette) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0058OJ20M
spy thriller, political thriller, murder mystery, declan conner, short story, conspiracy, political corruption, crime thriller, short fiction, thriller, suspence, action, adventure, crime drama, mystery

Mystery of the Crimson Robe. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055EFQ2S/?tag=kbpst-20
crime, police procedural, murder mystery, serial killer, self doubt, short story, declan conner, best seller, crime drama, thriller, female detective, suspense thriller, action, mystery, short fiction

The Enemy Within. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYNQU/?tag=kbpst-20
military fiction, drugs war, soldiers, special forces, special operations, thriller, war, mystery, suspense, action, adventure, short fiction, short stories, politics, drugs

Lost Baggage http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HRIHG/?tag=kbpst-20
action thriller, soldiers, hostages, suspense thriller, airport drama, short story collection, short story, declan conner, action, short fiction, adventure, suspence, army, contemporary fiction

Who AM I http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYPH2/?tag=kbpst-20
crime thriller, identity theft, suspense thriller, short story, murder mystery, crime reporter, crime drama, crime fiction, action, short stories, short fiction, mystery, suspense, courtroom drama, declan conner

If you prefer to click on the signature link. Please view all my tags on Survival Instinct and tag "Serial killer"


----------



## kahuna

Erica Negi

Tagged You!

My tags you can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## EricaN

Amyshojai said:


> Tagged your book Erica--and all caught up.


Thanks! I have tagged all of your books too!


----------



## EricaN

kahuna said:


> Erica Negi
> 
> Tagged You!
> 
> My tags you can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:
> 
> romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
> 
> Done! And thanks
> 
> Maruru,
> 
> Kahuna


----------



## EricaN

I added the tags that you specified. Thanks!


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Bride/Living Dead
Patricia x4
Adrianna x5
Hal JR
Waiting on Hope
GratefulEd x4
Ann C x4
cc x4
My Life
Prisoner & Sun
The Pack


----------



## Heather Hummel Author

I caught up by tagging:

Sandy Harper
Simon Haynes
EricaN
Noah Baird
Doomed Muse
bmagnarella
Steve Richer
SWCleveland
Serena Kyle

I have a *new one* that I was the editor for that could use some tags (thanks to those who already have!):



*And, if you're new and missed them, my other ones are (also in sig line):*
Write from the Heart: A Novel (Journals from the Heart)
Whispers from the Heart: A Novel (Journals from the Heart)
GO BIKE & Other Signs from the Universe (Unforgettable: Write Your Story)
Gracefully: Looking and Being Your Best at Any Age

Have a great rest of the weekend everyone!


----------



## Guest

Tagged:

Genevieve Pearson
Terry Spear
Steve Richer
Evan Couzens
Noah Baird
Dani Amore
Austin Briggs
Terry Spear
Nicholas McGirr
PJ Lincoln
Serena Kyle
Simon Haynes
Ed Ditto
Erica Negi
James T. Vance, Michael Chiaradonna


My preferred tags:

fantasy, fiction, modern fantasy, indie author, kindle, magic, ebook, fiction novel, wizards, nebraska, urban fantasy, female hero, heroine, midwest, workplace, manufacturing


Additional tags for the short story (only) "The Machine": short story, short fiction, fiction short story


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Heather Hummel Author said:


> I caught up by tagging:


Just tagged your new book, Heather. You and all new authors please help with tagging. I will reciprocate.

Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## EricaN

Shoshana said:


> Tagged:
> 
> Genevieve Pearson
> Terry Spear
> Steve Richer
> Evan Couzens
> Noah Baird
> Dani Amore
> Austin Briggs
> Terry Spear
> Nicholas McGirr
> PJ Lincoln
> 
> Thank you, I tagged according to your list.
> Serena Kyle
> Simon Haynes
> Ed Ditto
> Erica Negi
> James T. Vance, Michael Chiaradonna
> 
> My preferred tags:
> 
> fantasy, fiction, modern fantasy, indie author, kindle, magic, ebook, fiction novel, wizards, nebraska, urban fantasy, female hero, heroine, midwest, workplace, manufacturing
> 
> Additional tags for the short story (only) "The Machine": short story, short fiction, fiction short story


----------



## EricaN

I just tagged your books with the tags you provided. 

-Erica


----------



## CarolBurnside/AnnieRayburn

terryspear said:


> New!  Just uploaded! Thanks for tagging and liking!


Love the cover, Terry! I'm looking forward to reading it.


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Heather Hummel Author said:


> I caught up by tagging:
> Sandy Harper
> Simon Haynes
> EricaN
> I have a *new one* that I was the editor for that could use some tags (thanks to those who already have!):


Hi Heather. Just tagged your new book. Thanks to you and others for tagging my books in signature. I will reciprocate.


----------



## CarolBurnside/AnnieRayburn

Getting caught up with:

ladyeclectic - got your 2nd one
Jennifer Conner - 6
bnapier - 6
mackenna leigh - 1
bmagnarella - 1
Evan Couzens - 1
Noah Baird - 1
Richard Raley - 1 more
daniamore - 2
Serena Kyle - 1
Nicholas McGirr - 1 new
PJ Lincoln - 2
sw cleveland - 1
lynnemurray - downvoted on Bride
Simon Haynes - new YA
EricaN - 1 (e-book & print)

NOTE TO NEWCOMERS: clicking 'agree with these tags' does not add tags. Please copy and paste the list given in the tag box.

Insight: http://www.amazon.com/Insight-ebook/dp/B0050JKOWK
TAGS: erotic romance, paranormal romance, sci-fi romance, short story, sensual romance, soul mate, 99 cents, kindle romance, telepathy, kindle author, annie rayburn, sexy e-book, kindle under a dollar, alternate reality, Denver, Colorado

Phantoms & Fantasies: http://www.amazon.com/Phantoms-Fantasies-ebook/dp/B0052Z8LAE 
TAGS: erotic romance, paranormal romance, sci-fi romance, novella, halloween, sensual romance, soul mate, kindle romance, telepathy, kindle author, annie rayburn, sexy e-book, alternate reality, Dallas, Texas

Bittersweet Obsessions: http://www.amazon.com/Bittersweet-Obsessions-ebook/dp/B0059VHT9K
TAGS: erotic romance, paranormal romance, sci-fi romance, sensual romance, soul mate, kindle romance, telepathy, kindle book, kindle author, annie rayburn, sexy e-book, alternate reality, Georgia, Switzerland

I appreciate all reciprocal tagging!


----------



## herocious

Wow for all the tag exchanges! It's been great, very encouraging. I've tagged all the newcomers.

Thank you for the tag backs on Austin Nights. 'beach read' is one I could use more of.

Happy Labor Day.

*MD (herocious)


----------



## Mica Jade

All Caught Up!

Thanks for the tags.

Have a great Labor Day!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with the new people:

Jennifer Conver
Bnapier
Vivinthevalley
Bmagnarella
Evan Couzens
Noah Bird
Dania More
Serena Kyle
Terry Spear
PJ Lincoln
Simon Haynes
EricaN

------------------

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning.  Happy Labor Day!

Tagged Erica and bmagnarella.

Hope you all don't kick me off....it was pointed out to me that people are going to my children's books and they are linked with erotica book covers which is not a good marketing tactic!  I shouldn't tag those books any more but will continue with all others.  I've tagged tons of them already, so the long-standing authors here are taken care of.


----------



## Decon

Four New Books ... Forget My Signature

I don't like the tt method as you can only add 10 tags. The edit box never shows all tags.

Clicking the 'I agree with tags' does nothing

If you copy and paste a list of the authors 15 tags into the Add tags box however and then press save, it will tag them all and is very quick
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYPCW
e-dating, divorce recovery, humor, dating, dating fraud, declan conner, short story, short fiction, divorce, romance comedy, lad lit, drama

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HLNFY
declan conner, short story, social politics, divorce, self-help, alcoholism, drugs, short fiction, contemporary fiction, women, family relationships, family, social psychology, psychological thriller, suspense thriller

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYNS8
ghost story, horror thriller, declan conner, short story, short fiction, paranormal, action, suspense, horror, adventure, short stories, dreams, psychological thriller, paranormal romance, supernatural thriller

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0058PRE92
declan conner, short fiction, novelette, crime, paranormal romance, paranormal, dreams, murder mystery, suspence, thriller, grief, contemporary fiction, bullying, psychology, crime drama


----------



## Ricky Sides

Congratulations on the new releases. I tagged them all.


----------



## Amyshojai

Congrats Decon, got the 4 new ones tagged. All caught up.


----------



## Mel Comley

I've everyone since my last visit.

Goodness Declan you is prolific man! (saying that I have two new ones coming out in the next three weeks!)


----------



## kahuna

I'm all caught up.

My tags you can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Noah Baird

Caught up on pages 770-774.


----------



## Scott Daniel

Tagged:

Heather Hummel
Shoshana
Dr. Dhillion
Ericka N
Annie Rayburn
Sandy Harper

My two stories:
Born Again - http://www.amazon.com/Born-Again-ebook/dp/B004RUXBQE/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315233322&sr=1-1

The Eden Effect - http://www.amazon.com/The-Eden-Effect-ebook/dp/B005K0MGZC/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

Added tags for . . .

JenniferConner
bnapier
vivinthevalley
bmagnarella
Evan Couzens
Noah Baird
daniamore
SerenaKyle
PJ Lincoln
EricaN

also new ones for . . .

terryspear
nicholasmcgirr
Simon Haynes
Decon

That's me caught up . . . for today at least.


----------



## JM Gellene

Caught up:

PJ Lincoln
Murray -- down votes
Haynes
Negi
Conner - 4 new


----------



## joanhallhovey

I'm happy to tag your book, Donna.  My own tags would be mystery, suspense, stalker, Kindle, paperback, thriller, award-winning, Eppie

Thank you, books are in my signature.

Joan


----------



## Adam Pepper

Simon and Declan, congrats.  Got your new ones.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Joan, welcome to the thread--somehow I'd missed your books but just got them all tagged. All caught up.


----------



## seventhspell

I am caught up tagged today,
Simon Haynes your new one
EricaN
Decon all new ones
joanhallhovey

my links are in my signature line for new people


----------



## Ricky Sides

Joan, welcome to the thread. I tagged all versions of your books.


----------



## Evan Couzens

Caught up from 770-775. This goes a lot faster when I only have to look out for the new people and the new books (grats Decon!).

Clicky via signature or link.

http://www.amazon.com/Battlesongs-of-Hope-ebook/dp/B005KO6FBO/

wizards, anarchy, apocalyptic, post-apocalyptic, music, war, magic, dark fantasy, fantasy, urban fantasy, humanism, quest


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your book Evan. All caught up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good luck with the new releases. I tagged them.

Welcome to the newcomers. I've tagged your books.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind. 

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you’re done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

Clicking “agree with these tags” doesn’t work. That is used when we need to downvote maltags such as “outrageous price” on a 99 cent book. Once you click “agree with these tags” a gray check will appear on the right side of the tag. Hover over it until another box appears and click “no.” 

We also ask that you don’t use tags naming other author’s books or other author’s names such as Harry Potter, J.K. Rowling, Stephen King, etc.. Most of us won’t tag them. Use genre, subgenre and descriptive tags to get the most visibility for your books.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Joanhallh.  Gotcha.


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Noah Baird said:


> Caught up on pages 770-774.


Hi Noah: Just tagged your book. Thank you all for tagging my books in signature. I will reciprocate. Thanks.


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up again --

Thanks for all the tags in return!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

EricaN said:


> -Erica


Welcome to the thread Erica. Just tagged your book. I will appreciate you all tagging the books in my signature. Will reciprocate.

Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Decon said:


> Four New Books ... Forget My Signature
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYPCW
> e-dating, divorce recovery, humor, dating, dating fraud, declan conner, short story, short fiction, divorce, romance comedy, lad lit, drama
> ...



Hi Decon. Just tagged using copy and paste as you suggested. Will appreciate all those who have not tagged my books. I Will reciprocate their favor.

Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

PJ Lincoln said:


> Tagged:
> Heather Hummel
> Shoshana
> Dr. Dhillion...
> My two stories:
> Born Again - http://www.amazon.com/Born-Again-ebook/dp/B004RUXBQE/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315233322&sr=1-1
> 
> The Eden Effect - http://www.amazon.com/The-Eden-Effect-ebook/dp/B005K0MGZC/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2


Just tagged both of your books, PJ. I can use more tags you all, if not done so. Will reciprocate.

Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## nicholasmcgirr

Did some tagging today, will do more tomorrow morning. My new title Life of Death could use some love particularly in supernatural and paranormal. Thanks everyone!

Nicholas.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Heather x6
Shoshana x 2
Dr. D x4
Annie x3
Austin Nights
Mel x3
Joan x4
Battlesongs
Aaron x2


----------



## EricaN

All caught up!


----------



## StormWorldSeriesGuy

Sorry to jump in so late, but I saw the opportunity and if anyone wouldn't mind, I have a few books
for tagging and could return the favor. Thanks. Favored tags include apocalyptic, paranormal, fantasy, and young adult.

Storm World: Speaker Of The Gods

Storm World: The Wave Dancer

Storm World: Rise Of The Stormbearer


----------



## Amyshojai

Welcome, StormWorldSeriesGuy, I've tagged your books.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day to stay up to date or you'll quickly get behind. 

The easiest method to tag is click on the book link/image, and once at the product page press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you’re done. That's the quickest and you can work through lots of books that way.

Clicking “agree with these tags” doesn’t work. FWIW, most of us won't tag other author’s names  or books such as Harry Potter, J.K. Rowling, Stephen King, etc.. We suggest you use genre, subgenre and descriptive tags to get the most visibility for your books.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up again. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Nomadwoman

I seem to have done everyone in the last 3-4 pages except DECON - did all four FOUR? Did you just knock off four on the weekend? 

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Tango-Buenos-Aires-ebook/dp/B00570RCPY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315265044&sr=1-1

tags are - passion, Argentina, Buenos Aires, 1970s, tango, dance, disco, sex, latin lovers, strong heroine, carnival, travel, holiday romance, dating


----------



## Gertie Kindle

StormWorldSeriesGuy said:


> Sorry to jump in so late, but I saw the opportunity and if anyone wouldn't mind, I have a few books
> for tagging and could return the favor. Thanks. Favored tags include apocalyptic, paranormal, fantasy, and young adult.
> 
> Storm World: Speaker Of The Gods
> 
> Storm World: The Wave Dancer
> 
> Storm World: Rise Of The Stormbearer


Got you tagged. Welcome to the thread and thanks for tags back.


----------



## Decon

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Hi Decon. Just tagged using copy and paste as you suggested. Will appreciate all those who have not tagged my books. I Will reciprocate their favor.
> 
> Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.
> 
> 9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8
> 
> 10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9
> 
> 11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12
> 
> 12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


LOL. I wrote one, but it won't be uploaded for ages. I have quite a few uploaded and I thought it would be too overwhealming to include them all, so I am introducing them slowly. You are all great, thanks everyone for tagging the new ones.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Four New Books ... Forget My Signature

I don't like the tt method as you can only add 10 tags. The edit box never shows all tags.

Clicking the 'I agree with tags' does nothing

If you copy and paste a list of the authors 15 tags into the Add tags box however and then press save, it will tag them all and is very quick
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYPCW
e-dating, divorce recovery, humor, dating, dating fraud, declan conner, short story, short fiction, divorce, romance comedy, lad lit, drama

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HLNFY
declan conner, short story, social politics, divorce, self-help, alcoholism, drugs, short fiction, contemporary fiction, women, family relationships, family, social psychology, psychological thriller, suspense thriller

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYNS8
ghost story, horror thriller, declan conner, short story, short fiction, paranormal, action, suspense, horror, adventure, short stories, dreams, psychological thriller, paranormal romance, supernatural thriller

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0058PRE92
declan conner, short fiction, novelette, crime, paranormal romance, paranormal, dreams, murder mystery, suspence, thriller, grief, contemporary fiction, bullying, psychology, crime drama


----------



## StormWorldSeriesGuy

Thanks for the tags and the tips.  Just so writers on this page know, I have spent time tonight returning the favor.


----------



## William L.K.

Welcome to all the newbies!

I'm having difficulty getting tags for my new one.
If you get a chance I'd appreciate it! 

http://www.amazon.com/Cravings-ebook/dp/B0055OO5ZC


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Even on Labor Day, a man has to tag.


----------



## Erica Sloane

I also took on the labor of tagging on Labor Day. 

Any help with my new release would be greatly appreciated.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005JPC2UC/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks!


----------



## Mica Jade

Tagged all the new authors since yesterday and new books by Decon and Erica S. 

Thanks for the tags


----------



## Meb Bryant

Caught up 714-776. Welcome Newbies!

Harbinger of Evil http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XMQKSW 
mystery, thriller, suspense, french quarter, new orleans, jfk assassination, 1960s, adult fiction, mafia, the mob, meb bryant, organized crime, romantic suspense, kindle indie store, bi-racial

Paperback http://www.amazon.com/Harbinger-Evil-Meb-Bryant/dp/1461130301/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314942595&sr=8-1
mystery, thriller, suspense, french quarter, new orleans, jfk assassination, 1960s, adult fiction, mafia, the mob, meb bryant, organized crime, romantic suspense, kindle indie store, bi-racial

Monster Spray http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055T7FZ4
short story, short stories, thriller, mystery, suspense, serial killer, meb bryant, paranormal, kids, short stories, kindle edition, kindle indie store, kindle singles, 99 cents, elizabeth simmons

Thank you for tags and likes.

Meb


----------



## Noah Baird

Caught up!


----------



## lynnemurray

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You're tagged and I downvoted the misspelled tags. You can remove them yourself by going to the add tags box where you added tags yourself. click on the tag and then click remove.


Thanks Gertie to you and everyone who downvoted those tags. I just explored the page and it seems that you can only remove tags you put there yourself. Those are not misspelled tags though and I didn't add those tags myself. Somehow they got added by someone else who must have been referring to a different book. I'm guessing it was a cut and paste accident. sigh!

Lynne


----------



## Les Turner

Caught up. Thanks everyone.


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Caught up, and Les, congrats on the iTunes ranking!


----------



## kahuna

joan hall hovey
Evan Couzens
StormWorldSeries Guy

Tagge ya!

My tags you can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## lynnemurray

All caught up! 

Today I tagged:
Simon Haynes - new one - Congratulations!
Erica Negi
Joan Hall Hovey 4x
Jonathan DeCoteau 3x
William L.K -3x in sig & link to new one in email - Congratulations!
Erica Sloane - new one - Congratulations!

Thanks so much to everyone who tagged my books and downvoted the incorrect tags!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Late for work as usual.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Good morning!

nicholasmcgirr Life of Death taken care of, and that is an outstanding cover.

DrDin x 4 gotcha.


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hello,

I have caught up. Cheers!

Adam


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Caught up.


----------



## herocious

Thanks for all the labor day tags. It's Tuesday now and I'm all caught up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Still caught up.


----------



## Steve the Bear

I'm all caught up.


----------



## SBJones

Caught up.  Return tags for Requiem in my signature would be appreciated.

Bad Daughters (erotic series bundle Vol. 1)  Holy crap that cover is illegal!
Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Monster Spray
Donations to Clarity
Larger Than Death (Josephine Fuller Mysteries)
A Moonlit Night Saga: The Vampire Hunter
Slow Love: A Polynesian Pillow Book
How to be an attractive man
Austin Nights
Pale Queen's Courtyard (Moonlit Cities)
The Atomic Eagle


----------



## Connor Nicolas

I just added the tags to mine.  And sad to say, until reading this, was really not up on the tag game.  I just caught up with all above me.


----------



## Tess St John

Connor, I didn't see any tags for you!!!

Let us know when they're up!


----------



## Tess St John

Oh, I'm caught up now too!


----------



## Connor Nicolas

Hmmm...thank you for letting me know.  I see them when I'm signed in, but when out, they're gone.  Perhaps it takes a bit to update?  Or, am I not suppose to start my own tags?  At any rate, I just tagged you too!  And thank you again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Connor Nicolas said:


> Hmmm...thank you for letting me know. I see them when I'm signed in, but when out, they're gone. Perhaps it takes a bit to update? Or, am I not suppose to start my own tags? At any rate, I just tagged you too! And thank you again.


Connor, have your purchased anything from Amazon US? If not, you can't tag and when you sign out, your tags won't show.


----------



## Connor Nicolas

Thank you Gertie..that was the problem...I was signed in to the wrong page.  Just fixed this.  A special thanks to Meb for the pm and help and all who may tag my work.  And I've tagged all above in between my last post.  Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got yours tagged, Conner--and all caught up.


----------



## Heather Hummel Author

I caught up by tagging:

Mica Jade
MG Scarsbrook
PJ Lincoln
JM Gellene
Joan Hall Hovey

I have a *new one* that I was the editor for that could use some tags (thanks to those who already have!):



*And, if you're new and missed them, my other ones are (also in sig line):*
Write from the Heart: A Novel (Journals from the Heart)
Whispers from the Heart: A Novel (Journals from the Heart)
GO BIKE & Other Signs from the Universe (Unforgettable: Write Your Story)
Gracefully: Looking and Being Your Best at Any Age

Thanks for all the tags!


----------



## Connor Nicolas

Done..and love that title!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Conner, I tagged your books. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Decon

All caught up with all the new ones.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Four New Books ... Forget My Signature books

I don't like the tt method as you can only add 10 tags. The edit box never shows all tags.

Clicking the 'I agree with tags' does nothing

If you copy and paste a list of the authors 15 tags into the Add tags box however and then press save, it will tag them all and is very quick
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYPCW
e-dating, divorce recovery, humor, dating, dating fraud, declan conner, short story, short fiction, divorce, romance comedy, lad lit, drama

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HLNFY
declan conner, short story, social politics, divorce, self-help, alcoholism, drugs, short fiction, contemporary fiction, women, family relationships, family, social psychology, psychological thriller, suspense thriller

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYNS8
ghost story, horror thriller, declan conner, short story, short fiction, paranormal, action, suspense, horror, adventure, short stories, dreams, psychological thriller, paranormal romance, supernatural thriller

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0058PRE92
declan conner, short fiction, novelette, crime, paranormal romance, paranormal, dreams, murder mystery, suspence, thriller, grief, contemporary fiction, bullying, psychology, crime drama


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Connor Nicolas said:


> Thank you Gertie..that was the problem...I was signed in to the wrong page. Just fixed this. A special thanks to Meb for the pm and help and all who may tag my work. And I've tagged all above in between my last post. Thanks again everyone!


Glad to help. Got you tagged.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

Clicking "agree with these tags" doesn't work. That is used when we need to downvote maltags such as "outrageous price" on a 99 cent book. Once you click "agree with these tags" a gray check will appear on the right side of the tag. Hover over it until another box appears and click "no."

We also ask that you don't use tags for other author's books or other author's names such as Harry Potter, J.K. Rowling, Stephen King, etc.. Most of us won't tag them. Use genre, subgenre and descriptive tags to get the most visibility for your books.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

A Walk In The Woods
Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author, Margaret lake
A Walk In The Woods paperback 
Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, indie author, Margaret lake
Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## kahuna

Connor Nicholas

Tagged ya!

My tags you can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

I'm all tagged up again! Appreciate the reciprocity!


----------



## T.M.souders author

Up to date! Goodnight everyone!

Tags: 
adversity, inspirational romance, romance contemporary, womens fiction, christian romance, contemporary fiction, love story, tragedy, true love, family drama, romance, women s fiction, hope

http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-On-Hope-ebook/dp/B005CPD2BC/
http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-Hope-T-M-Souders/dp/1463721013/


----------



## Ann Chambers

Welcome to all newbies!

All caught up! Skipped a day and lots to tag!
Noah Baird
EricaN
Declan Connor x4 - Congrats! Way to go!
Joanhallhovey x4
StormWorldSeriesGuy x 3
Scififan x4
Erica Sloan - new one
Connor Nicolas x4

My books and tags are:

Touchdown Treats! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005K1R2A0
Tailgate party recipes, football party recipes, Thanksgiving appetizer recipes, Christmas recipes, New Year's Eve recipes, Party recipes, Birthday party recipes, low fat appetizer recipes, vegetarian appetizer recipes, dip recipes, cheese ball recipes, cookbook, 99 cent kindle book, Super Bowl party recipes, 99 cent Kindle book
25 Quick & Easy Quesadilla Recipes http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005IGXEUE
Mexican food, Tex-Mex food, Quesadilla recipes, quesadillas, low-carb cookbook, low-carb recipes, tortillas, salsa recipes, guacamole recipe, chicken recipes, cheese recipes, 99 cent kindle book, Tex-Mex recipes, Mexican food recipes, kindleboard author
25 Quick & Easy HCG Recipes http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005E7Y9NI
HCG, HCG Diet, HCG Recipes, HCG diet cookbook, weight loss, low calorie, diet, HCG drops, HCG cookbook, diet, low fat diet, low fat, kindle book, 99 cents kindle book
Carver's Tomatoes http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0053RL8I8
tomato, cookbook, tomato soup, green tomato, ketchup, catsup, tomato sauce, biography, George Washington Carver, Tuskegee, gardening, cooking, recipe book, African-American History, tomato recipes

Thanks for all tags!


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Lynne x4
Requiem
Conner x4
Decon x4
Noah x3


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Been awhile so I tagged some books, will catch up later.


----------



## gregoryblackman

tagged some here, too.


----------



## ShaunaG

Been a few days since I popped in. Caught up!


----------



## Noah Baird

Caught up


----------



## Noah Baird

*Sandy Harper* said:


> Hi Noah: Just tagged your book. Thank you all for tagging my books in signature. I will reciprocate. Thanks.


Hi Sandy- I've tagged both of your books.


----------



## herocious

"I'm going to return to my TED talk now."


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Doctor Barbara said:


> Good morning!
> nicholasmcgirr Life of Death taken care of, and that is an outstanding cover.
> DrDin x 4 gotcha.


Hi Doctor Barbara: I just tagged your book. Thanks to you and others for tagging my books. I will do the same.

Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Oh, good grief. That'll teach me to come by more regularly. Off to tag...


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

herocious said:


> "I'm going to return to my TED talk now."


Hi Herocious, just tagged your book. I sure can use some tagging for my books. Will reciprocate any favor.

Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## The Fussy Librarian

All caught up.


----------



## lynnemurray

All caught up!

Today I tagged:
SB Jones
Connor Nicolas x4
Declan Conner x4 new ones
Christopher Bunn x5

Thanks to all those who tagged my books (and voted down the innacurate tags on Bride of the Living Dead)!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## Steve Silkin

I recently tagged books by:

Serena Kyle
Erica Sloane x 3
Declan Conner x 4
Nicholas McGirr
Connor Nicolas x 3
SB Jones
Erica Negi
Simon Haynes
Noah Baird
Dani Amore
Richard Raley x 3
Evan Couzens
Brad Magnarella

Thanks for any tags back! If you don't want to tag all my books, just do The Bishop Moves Diagonally!!


----------



## Ann Chambers

Caught up for the morning. Tagged Christopher Bunn x5.
Have a great day all!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Still tagging away. I had a thought though; at what point is tagging no longer relevant? Not that I am there yet, but when a book gets 500 of the same tag, does it no longer matter? Does anyone know the formula of importance for this?


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Caught up. New to me were Requiem, Malocchio, and the books of Connor Nicolas.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Christopher, you're tagged x5.

Joe, I've wondered the same thing. I seems if you even had 50 tags, that's pretty decent. Maybe what's the point after a hundred or so?  ??

Lexy, I did the erotica up to about 2-3 days ago.  Yes, I went to my children's books and the books I had tagged that morning were on the page. Then I'm only asking those whom I tag from hereon in can reciprocate.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Christopher, I had missed one of yours. Tagged now.


----------



## aaronpolson

Tagged until my finger-joints locked up...

Thanks for all the tags in return (my books are linked below).


----------



## Grace Elliot

Decon said:


> All caught up with all the new ones.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Four New Books ... Forget My Signature books
> 
> I don't like the tt method as you can only add 10 tags. The edit box never shows all tags.
> 
> Clicking the 'I agree with tags' does nothing
> 
> If you copy and paste a list of the authors 15 tags into the Add tags box however and then press save, it will tag them all and is very quick
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYPCW
> e-dating, divorce recovery, humor, dating, dating fraud, declan conner, short story, short fiction, divorce, romance comedy, lad lit, drama
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HLNFY
> declan conner, short story, social politics, divorce, self-help, alcoholism, drugs, short fiction, contemporary fiction, women, family relationships, family, social psychology, psychological thriller, suspense thriller
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYNS8
> ghost story, horror thriller, declan conner, short story, short fiction, paranormal, action, suspense, horror, adventure, short stories, dreams, psychological thriller, paranormal romance, supernatural thriller
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0058PRE92
> declan conner, short fiction, novelette, crime, paranormal romance, paranormal, dreams, murder mystery, suspence, thriller, grief, contemporary fiction, bullying, psychology, crime drama


Got 'em all Declan.


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up - thanks for return tags and likes.
Grace x


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up today, thanks for all the reciprocal tags folks!


----------



## Tess St John

All caught up!!!

Mine are in my siggy!


----------



## Gabriel Beyers

Hey all. The paperback edition of Guarding the Healer is now out. Could I please get some Likes and Tags for this as well.

Here is the link: http://www.amazon.com/Guarding-Healer-Gabriel-Beyers/dp/1463542666/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

The tags I would like are: healer, paranormal thriller, serial killer, demon possession, death angel, guardian angels, shadow, suspense, farm house, visions, destiny, gabriel beyers, train house, thriller, kindle, demons, dark fiction, dean koontz, john saul, afterlife

Thanks.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Gabriel,

I tagged your paperback version. Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## mdohno

All caught up with the new ones! 
I sure like the copy and paste. It makes it so easy!
Thanks again!!

romantic suspense, suspense, adventure, action, contemporary, melissa ohnoutka, romance novel, romance, romantic mystery, exciting, human trafficking, texas


----------



## T.K.

All caught up, too. 

And thanks for all the tags. You guys are great!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your paperback, Gabriel. Good luck.


----------



## Steve Silkin

Joe Chiappetta said:


> ... at what point is tagging no longer relevant? ...


Joe, my thinking on my first round was 100-200, so I stopped at 200. For "The Bishop ..." I'll stop at 100. I've tested and my tags already get me on the first page of searches, sometimes in first place.

I may have another book up by the end of this year or early next, so I'll be back then.


----------



## Mica Jade

Tagged Connor's new ones and Gabriel's paperback. 

Thanks for the tags


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up again!


----------



## Heather Hummel Author

Gabriel - got your paperback!


----------



## lynnemurray

LexyHarper said:


> Lynne, the tag counts on the wrong tags are so high it might be an idea to list fifteen tags you do want and ask everyone to re-tag the book.


Thanks, Lexy, I get what you're saying. The innaccurate tags come up first. I'm going to study up on it a bit before I ask for new tags. So far I haven't noticed an impact on sales no matter what I do. (I'm thinking this is influenced by the high price the small press publisher put on Bride of the Living Dead--which I can't change). I'm leaving "Bride" on the back burner and putting my limited energy into soliciting reviews for the Falstaff Vampire book, which just came out and has a lower Kindle price. I'll also intend to put together a couple of self-published things to put on the Kindle in the next month or so.

Today, I tagged Gabriel Beyers and now I'm caught up!

I'm still going to be checking in and tagging this new stuff!

Take care and write on!

Lynne


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DDark said:


> Does tagging make a big difference in readers finding you? Sorry, new to this.


The more tags you have the higher up you are in searches. You'll need genre, subgenre and descriptive tags.

I tagged you.


----------



## Shawn Bird

I will go do some tagging for you, and as an added bonus, now I get to make a signature!

Greetings and Salutations!
I am Shawn, author of YA romance fantasy novel Grace Awakening. Please come by and tag me, too! Thanks!

PS Let's see if the link works...



TAG!! You're it!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Shawn Bird said:


> I will go do some tagging for you, and as an added bonus, now I get to make a signature!
> 
> Greetings and Salutations!
> I am Shawn, author of YA romance fantasy novel Grace Awakening. Please come by and tag me, too! Thanks!
> 
> PS Let's see if the link works...
> 
> 
> 
> TAG!! You're it!


Got you tagged and welcome.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

*Clicking "agree with these tags" doesn't work.* That is used when we need to downvote maltags such as "outrageous price" on a 99 cent book. Once you click "agree with these tags" a gray check will appear on the right side of the tag. Hover over it until another box appears and click "no."

We also ask that you don't use tags naming other author's books or other author's names such as Harry Potter, J.K. Rowling, Stephen King, etc.. Most of us won't tag them. Use genre, subgenre and descriptive tags to get the most visibility for your books.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

A Walk In The Woods
Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author, Margaret lake
A Walk In The Woods paperback 
Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, indie author, Margaret lake
Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## ShaunaG

Caught up again.

Dannika, really like your cover


----------



## PTPTPT

Question:

How do you guys keep track as to when someone has added a new book?  As an author, are you supposed to declare whenver you have a new book?


----------



## kahuna

Shawn Bird
DDark

Tagged ya!

My tags you can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Heather Hummel Author

Hi All,

My book *GO BIKE & Other Signs from the Universe *launched in *paperback* today and is already a best selling rank in the Spirituality genre. I'd love to keep the ball rolling with some tags for it...I used the same tags as the Kindle version - just need the Agrees.

Thanks!!!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0983030871/ref=cm_sw_r_tw_alp_gm-zob1183FAN


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Welcome to the thread new authors.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Why9999 said:


> Question:
> 
> How do you guys keep track as to when someone has added a new book? As an author, are you supposed to declare whenver you have a new book?





DDark said:


> I wondered why i didn't see a feature on the author page like "Follow me". Would be a great way to keep up to authors if they had an email notification when that author had a new release.
> 
> Question: I've purchased DVD's on amazon that were not yet available. I selected the option and Amazon would send me an email when it was available for purchase. Is there no way to pre-upload a cover image with the option for email notification when available?


As Indies it's up to us to announce new releases. You can pre-order books, too, but that's only for the trad pubs.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your new one, Heather. Congratulations.


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Caught up.

New to me:

Grace Awakening
Sterling


----------



## Library4Science

All caught up.

Here are my links and new tags please do not tag if you already have tags for
the book as I am just adding these new ones. Please copy the tags from the post
as some of them are too long to show up correctly when you do the tt command.
Please do not click on the sig. images and use the tags found there as they are
not the ones I am trying to promote. For those of you who are checking to see
who is tagging your books (click on a tag then on 'contributors' on the upper left)
my Amazon name is Charles Reese and my brothers is James Donaldson.

7. The Mexican War And Slavery http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005BR4MWY

American history historiography, VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars, original source
history reference, primary history source material, memoirs correspondence
journals, united states of america, kindle bargain books developing nation, War
Clouds Over Oregon, Discovery Of Surgical Anesthesia, War With Mexico, Capture Of
Chapultepec And Mexico City, Grant In Mexico, The Mormon Exodus To Utah, Gold In
California, Underground Railroad, Commodore Perry, Treaty With Japan, Civil War In
Kansas, Dred Scott Decision, Railroad To The Mississippi, First Atlantic Cable, John
Brown, Lincoln Nominated, Threats Of Secession, Jefferson Davis

8. The Civil War http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005BRUBAG

American history historiography, VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars, original source
history reference, primary history source material, memoirs correspondence
journals, united states of america, kindle bargain books developing nation, Capture
Of Fort Sumter, First Battle Of Bull Run, The Trent Affair, Capture Of Fort
Donelson, The Monitor And The Merrimac, Battle Of Shiloh, Peninsular
Campaign, Antietam, Fredericksburg, The Battle Of Chancellorsville, The Death Of
Stonewall Jackson, The Siege Of Vicksburg, The Battle Of Chickamauga, Lee And Grant
In The Wilderness, Farragut In Mobile Bay, Hampton Roads Conference, Fall Of
Richmond, Surrender Of Lee At Appomattox, The Assassination Of Lincoln

9. Reconstruction http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CDM6SE

American history historiography, VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars, original source
history reference, primary history source material, memoirs correspondence
journals, united states of america, kindle bargain books developing nation, Robert
E. Lee, Atlantic Cable, Purchase Of Alaska, Buffalo Hunters Railroad Builders, The
Fourteenth Amendment, Ulysses S. Grant, Black Friday, First Transcontinental
Railroad, Tweed Ring, Fifteenth Amendment, Ku-Klux Klan, The Great Chicago
Fire, Carpet-Bag Government, The Panic Of 1873, The Telephone, Chicago Haymarket
Riot, The Mckinley Tariff Bill, Behring Sea Troubles With Great Britain

10. A New World Power http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CI7KEY

American history historiography, VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars, original source
history reference, primary history source material, memoirs correspondence
journals, united states of america, kindle bargain books developing nation, Henry
Ford Automobile, Oklahoma Rush, Panic Of 1893, Wilson Tariff Enacted, Discovery Of
Gold In Alaska, Annexation Of Hawaii, Destruction Of The Maine In Havana
Harbor, Battle Of Manila Bay, Battle Of San Juan Hill, Boxer Rebellion In
China, First Airplane To Fly Successfully, Purchase Of The Panama Canal, San
Francisco Earthquake And Fire, Peary Discovers The North Pole

11. The Great War 1914-1916 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005G8285G

American history historiography, VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars, original source
history reference, primary history source material, memoirs correspondence
journals, united states of america, kindle bargain books developing nation, World
War I, The Great War, Bosnia Serbia Balkans, Germany Austria Hungary, France Britian
Russia, Fall Of Liege, Germans Enter Brussels, Mons, Louvain, Heligoland, The
Marne, The Abandonment Of Paris, Trench Warfare, Antwerp Capitulates, First Battle
Of Ypres, Battle Of The Falklands, Battle Of Dogger Bank, Battle Of Neuve
Chapelle, The "Lusitania" Sinking, Russians Dunajec, Britain Fails At
Gallipoli, Verdun, The Battle Of Jutland

12. The Great War and After 1916-1925 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005G7ZL6A

American history historiography, VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars, original source
history reference, primary history source material, memoirs correspondence
journals, united states of america, kindle bargain books developing nation, World
War I, The Great War, Bosnia Serbia Balkans, Germany Austria Hungary Turkey, France
Britian Russia America Italy, Declaration Of War, Conscription, Fourteen Points, Big
Berthas", Foch, Britain's Back To The Wall, Cantigny, Loss Of The President Lincoln,
Chateau-Thierry, The Hindenburg Line, The Great Argonne Battle, The Last A. E. F.
Drive To Sedan, The War In The Air, Airplane Duels, The Armistice, The Kaiser
Abdicates, Allies In The Rhineland, The Treaty Of Versailles, The Limitation Of
Armament, The Dawes Plan, Peace Treaty At Locarno

Thanks for the tags.

Cheers,
Charlie Reese


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Tagging away this morning. Thanks to all who tried to answer my question about "how much tagging is enough, 100, 200, 300?" Any other comments would be welcome.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones and all caught up.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Joe, what's your overall thoughts then about tagging?

Check:  Heather H - Maloccho (others done)
          Shawn B
          D Dark


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up...any tags back are appreciated!!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Doctor Barbara,
Glad you asked. My thoughts on tagging capacity is that after 100 or so tags on a book (maybe even less), anything over that won't make much difference. I can't be sure however. But that's the way it seems. Hundreds of tags will not significantly bump a book any higher. The main element that will bump a book higher in the listing order, after hitting the tag number threshold, is sales. However, that tag threshold is really an unknown number to us. Yet that is my best guess.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Joe Chiappetta said:


> Doctor Barbara,
> Glad you asked. My thoughts on tagging capacity is that after 100 or so tags on a book (maybe even less), anything over that won't make much difference. I can't be sure however. But that's the way it seems. Hundreds of tags will not significantly bump a book any higher. The main element that will bump a book higher in the listing order, after hitting the tag number threshold, is sales. However, that tag threshold is really an unknown number to us. Yet that is my best guess.


No, it won't bump your book any higher, but if you want to keep your book on the first page, you need to keep tagging. The default for a tag search is "recently popular." Under historical romance, our taggers are staying on the front page; myself, Tess St. John, Grace Elliot. I didn't look past the first couple of lines.


----------



## DDScott

Welcome to all our new thread members and to those of u with new releases as well!

Here's the Taggin' I just got done for those either new to me or with new books:

Erica Negi
Scott Cleveland
Heather Hummel
Declan Conner
Noah Baird
PJ Lincoln
Joan Hall Hovey
Evan Couzens
Nicholas McGirr
Jonathan DeCoteau
William L.K.
Adrianna White
Steve Richer
Connor Nicolas
Ann Chambers
Gabriel Beyers
T.K. Richardson
Dannika Dark
Shawn Bird

Okay...that's it for now!!!

And *I'd be most grateful for your return Taggin' luuuvvv...all my books are in my siggy line, and my new release LIP GLOCK could use the most luuuvvv.

Thanks Bunches!!!*


----------



## PTPTPT

Okay, that was like giving birth - I've tagged the last six pages.  Well, actually, I wouldn't know.  

I'm a newbie to the thread but couldn't wait to get started.  My books should hopefully show up in my signature.

Thx all...


----------



## Noah Baird

Flooded in, so I'm catching up since my last post.


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

I'm all tagged up again!


----------



## Steve the Bear

.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

LexyHarper said:


> ...I previously belonged to a large tagging group where reciprocal tagging was compulsory. Members had to submit a link to the books they tagged and the group moderators checked regularly to ensure that all members tagged all books. The issue of books being linked was never raised as a concern by the kids/YA authors in that group....


Hi Lexy. Does this group still exist? If yes, can you provide the link, please.

I think I have tagged you before. Thanks.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Shawn Bird said:


> I will go do some tagging for you, and as an added bonus, now I get to make a signature!


Hi Shawn. Just tagged you. I will appreciate you and others tagging my books in signature. I will reciprocate the favor. Thanks.

Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

DDark said:


> Thanks all, I will be tagging back


Just tagged you, DDark. Appreciate reciprocation. Thanks.

Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caught up to here. Welcome to the newcomers and thanks for tags back.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Why9999 said:


> Okay, that was like giving birth - I've tagged the last six pages. Well, actually, I wouldn't know.
> 
> I'm a newbie to the thread but couldn't wait to get started. My books should hopefully show up in my signature.
> 
> Thx all...


Welcome to the thread. I tagged your books. It looks as if the middle book and the one on the right has picked up some erroneous tags. Let us know if you want them voted down.


----------



## kahuna

Why 999

Tagged ya!

My tags you can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## T.M.souders author

Caught up, and I want to thank everyone for the tags. I've seen an increase in sales (not huge numbers by any means, but exciting regardless). Of course, there's no way to tell if the tags are part of the reason, but I'm sure they have helped. Thanks!

Tags: 
adversity, inspirational romance, romance contemporary, womens fiction, christian romance, contemporary fiction, love story, tragedy, true love, family drama, romance, women s fiction, hope

http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-On-Hope-ebook/dp/B005CPD2BC/
http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-Hope-T-M-Souders/dp/1463721013/


----------



## leearco

Caught up again.
Please tag my 2 books if you haven't already.


----------



## Les Turner

All caught up, any new authors feel free to tag me back. My link is in sig.

Cheers, everyone.


----------



## Meb Bryant

Caught up 714-780. Welcome Newbies!

Harbinger of Evil http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XMQKSW 
mystery, thriller, suspense, french quarter, new orleans, jfk assassination, 1960s, adult fiction, mafia, the mob, meb bryant, organized crime, romantic suspense, kindle indie store, bi-racial

Paperback http://www.amazon.com/Harbinger-Evil-Meb-Bryant/dp/1461130301/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314942595&sr=8-1
mystery, thriller, suspense, french quarter, new orleans, jfk assassination, 1960s, adult fiction, mafia, the mob, meb bryant, organized crime, romantic suspense, kindle indie store, bi-racial

Monster Spray http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055T7FZ4
short story, short stories, thriller, mystery, suspense, serial killer, meb bryant, paranormal, kids, short stories, kindle edition, kindle indie store, kindle singles, 99 cents, elizabeth simmons

Thank you for tags and likes.

Meb


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Well, I'm back, tagging away. Got about 50 pages to catch up on. Working my way back now.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I found out today that I didn't have tags on most of the books in Amazon-uk. I will appreciate if you can help with putting some tags. The book links are given below (also in my KINDLE-UK-signature). I will reciprocate your favor.

Please include these books from the links below (or from KINDLE-UK Signature). Thanks.

1 http://www.amazon.co.uk/Power-Breathing-Self-help-Spiritual-ebook/dp/B0049U489G/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1315528053&sr=8-2

3 http://www.amazon.co.uk/ART-OF-STRESS-FREE-LIVING-ebook/dp/B0020MKR68/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1315528053&sr=8-8

4 http://www.amazon.co.uk/NEW-LOOK-VEGETARIANISM-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0021AFFVQ/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1315528053&sr=8-6

5 http://www.amazon.co.uk/FOREVER-YOUNG-Process-Self-help-ebook/dp/B004HYHC0Q/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1315528053&sr=8-4

6 http://www.amazon.co.uk/Soul-Reincarnation-Self-help-Spiritual-ebook/dp/B0042JT2UE/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1315528053&sr=8-9

7 http://www.amazon.co.uk/RELIGION-SPIRITUALITY-Self-help-Spiritual-ebook/dp/B00200KNPA/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1315528053&sr=8-10

8 http://www.amazon.co.uk/Faith-Reason-Spirituality-Self-help-ebook/dp/B003XF22VY/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1315528053&sr=8-15

9 http://www.amazon.co.uk/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1315528053&sr=8-11

10 http://www.amazon.co.uk/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1315528053&sr=8-14


----------



## CarmenAdler

Hi there!

Tagged some and tagging more as we speak  Going back and staying up awhile tonight to catch up. Didn't know what kind of tags to put on the ones above, as there aren't any tags at all on the books to click?

here is my book

"The Glass Wall" by Madison Adler
Link:

http://www.amazon.com/Glass-Wall-Fae-Paranormal-ebook/dp/B005LHMSP2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315544980&sr=1-1
Tags:
action adventure, fairy tales, high school romance, humor, magic, 99 cents, romance, teen, science fiction, alien, extraterrestrial, juvenile fiction, suspense


----------



## Mica Jade

All Caught Up!

Thanks for the tags


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Word to the wise: don't go on a tagging vacation. Tagging finger now bandaged, but I'm back to p 770.

My books:

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2

science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98

sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasti.../dp/B004XJ55FO

fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0

science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

And my new book:

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG

adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter


----------



## Ricky Sides

Carmen, welcome to the thread. I tagged your book.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up:

Decon
Noah Bird
Joan Hall Hovey
Nicholas McGirr
Storm World Series Guy
Scififan
Erica Sloane
Connor Nicolas
DDark
Shawn Bird
Why999
Heather Hummel
Carmen Adler

-----------------------

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Sara Pierce

Tagging vacation over *whew* and I'm caught up! 

Welcome to all you newbies!!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

update:

leearco
why9999


----------



## Decon

Four New Books ... Forget My Signature books

I don't like the tt method as you can only add 10 tags. The edit box never shows all tags.

Clicking the 'I agree with tags' does nothing

If you copy and paste a list of the authors 15 tags into the Add tags box however and then press save, it will tag them all and is very quick--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYPCW
e-dating, divorce recovery, humor, dating, dating fraud, declan conner, short story, short fiction, divorce, romance comedy, lad lit, drama

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HLNFY
declan conner, short story, social politics, divorce, self-help, alcoholism, drugs, short fiction, contemporary fiction, women, family relationships, family, social psychology, psychological thriller, suspense thriller

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYNS8
ghost story, horror thriller, declan conner, short story, short fiction, paranormal, action, suspense, horror, adventure, short stories, dreams, psychological thriller, paranormal romance, supernatural thriller

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0058PRE92
declan conner, short fiction, novelette, crime, paranormal romance, paranormal, dreams, murder mystery, suspence, thriller, grief, contemporary fiction, bullying, psychology, crime drama

Tagged all new books and newbies.


----------



## terryspear

Tagged and Liked:

DDark
Heather Hummel Author
sibelhodge
Marcin Wrona
Noah Baird

Need the ones in the sig line if you haven't had a chance, but also, brand new release: A Ghost of a Chance at Love if anyone has time! Thanks!!!
http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Chance-Love-ebook/dp/B005LHO9U4/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315574673&sr=1-1

In a rush to get to work, so will do more when I get home tonight!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Tagging away again. Thanks to all who responded about why to keep tagging.


----------



## kahuna

Carmen Adler

Tagged ya!

My tags you can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Mel Comley

I'm all caught up.

I've got a new one that needs some loving please?

http://www.amazon.com/A-Time-for-Change-ebook/dp/B005M1OQJS/ref=tag_stp_s2f_edpp_caribb16se

Thank you.


----------



## PTPTPT

Ricky Sides said:


> Welcome to the thread. I tagged your books. It looks as if the middle book and the one on the right has picked up some erroneous tags. Let us know if you want them voted down.


Thx for asking.

My books are very straightforward presentations of the latest research on various men's health topics. Please do not tag anything that does not fit in with that. I will try to make a list of my most important tags.

For example, someone pm'd me last night and asked if I wanted "horror" tagged. The answer is "please no!"

The niche of my blog is highly competitive and I'm pretty much at the top considering I'm a non-corporate site, so it wouldn't shock me if a competitor put in something nasty there. Who knows?


----------



## PTPTPT

kahuna said:


> Why 999
> 
> Tagged ya!
> 
> My tags you can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:
> 
> romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
> 
> Maruru,
> 
> Kahuna


Okay, question for you on this:

I tried this on a few and what it did was fill in some of the check boxes above and left some blank. It seemed like a "big mess" to me, i.e. I couldn't really tell what it did and didn't do.

Is this normal? Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

Added tags for . . .

joanhallhovey
Nicholas McGirr
StormWorldSeriesGuy
scififan
Erica Sloane
SBJones
Connor Nicolas
Heather Hummel Author
Decon
Christopher Bunn
Gabriel Beyers
DDark
Shawn Bird
CarmenAdler
Why999

That's me caught up. Appreciate all tag back's especially for newest Born of Evil. Have a good weekend all.


That's caught up


----------



## Decon

Why9999 said:


> Okay, question for you on this:
> 
> I tried this on a few and what it did was fill in some of the check boxes above and left some blank. It seemed like a "big mess" to me, i.e. I couldn't really tell what it did and didn't do.
> 
> Is this normal? Am I doing something wrong? (REFERENCE TO COPY AND PASTING TAGS)


SPECIAL NOTE TO ALL.

You are not doing anything wrong. You are allowed 15 tags. Some authors tag their books when they first upload and later realize that better search tags could be used to better effect and add more than 15 tags. Also, some mischief makers add tags that are not relevent.

When an author lists say fifteen tags (or less) for copy and pasting, then it may differ from the tags showing. For example. If you have twenty tags, only say the first 10 will show when you go to the book page. The other 10 tags can only be seen when you click see all tags. The problem for this tagging business is that many will only tag what they see. In my case my most important tag is "short fiction," but sometimes this is number 20 on the list, so it never gets tagged. That is why it is better to copy and paste in to the tag box and press save as it ensures the fifteen selected as the most important will be tagged. Sometimes this will leave tax boxes un tagged, but if you press the "see all tags" you will see it has checked all that you pasted and saved.


----------



## Decon

Help from all.

Amazon have made one of my shorts *FREE* that I have not included in this tagging thread. Please copy and paste these tags.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055FE31W

politics, political thriller, conspiracy, conspiracy theories, crime thriller, war, afghanistan war, suspence, crime drama, cia, spy thriller, spy, short fiction, short story, assassination


----------



## PTPTPT

leearco said:


> Caught up again.
> Please tag my 2 books if you haven't already.


One of my books shot up to #5 - it was at about #10 I believe - for a very competitive keyword in the Kindle store. And that was with only about 15 tags. So thx guys!


----------



## PTPTPT

Decon, Kahuna and those who give a tag list:

One last q:  so if I've already tagged you, then is there anything I can do to undo what I've tagged and then use your list of tags after?  Do you guys want me to untag somehow and then re-tag with the list you provide?


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

Tagged Dec's newest and I'm still caught up.


----------



## _Sheila_

Please disregard!

Thanks,

Sheila


----------



## CarmenAdler

Ok, All caught up

I ended up tagging some twice ... accidentally used my husbands account last night but switched to the PROPER account today... so, extra tagging doesn't hurt!!! 

http://www.amazon.com/Glass-Wall-Fae-Paranormal-ebook/dp/B005LHMSP2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315592947&sr=1-1

My tags to cut and paste:
teen fantasy, humor, contemporary fantasy, action adventure, high school romance, paranormal, romance, young adult fantasy,suspense, juvenile


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Carmen and welcome. Tagged Terry and Mel's new releases. Tagged Declan's freebie.

*For those of you requesting UK tags, please go here.*

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg571978.html#msg571978

We keep separate threads for US and UK tags because you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK to have tagging privileges there. Most of the taggers here don't have UK privileges.


----------



## Tess St John

I am caught up, peeps!!!  Any return tags for the books in my siggy are appreciated!  Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## CarmenAdler

You know - what I think would REALLY help, is if we all bought each other's books ...

I think it would be the best 50.00 in advertising that I ever spent.

I'm willing to buy up to 50 .99 books, read it and give it a review! I'll buy your book, send you the receipt as proof, and then have faith that you'll do the same for me and send me the receipt!  Anyone interested just email me! 

I'll start off with the .99 books so I can spread more good will...   I'll also spend the next dedicated week to doing it, so we can all see the jump in sales in a short period of time, THAT should knock us up!

Big publishers play all kinds of games, why can't we heheheheeh 

http://www.amazon.com/Glass-Wall-Fae-Paranormal-ebook/dp/B005LHMSP2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315592947&sr=1-1

My tags to cut and paste:
teen fantasy, humor, contemporary fantasy, action adventure, high school romance, paranormal, romance, young adult fantasy,suspense, juvenile


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Decon said:


> Help from all.
> Amazon have made one of my shorts *FREE* that I have not included in this tagging thread. Please copy and paste these tags.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055FE31W
> politics, political thriller, conspiracy, conspiracy theories, crime thriller, war, afghanistan war, suspence, crime drama, cia, spy thriller, spy, short fiction, short story, assassination


Just copied and pasted these tags above, Decon. Thank you and others for tagging my books here and at UK board. My tags are in signature. Thanks.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tagged Carmen and welcome. Tagged Terry and Mel's new releases. Tagged Declan's freebie.
> ....


Gertie, you had been most helpful. I just went over all 8 books to make sure that I tagged each one of them. You have at least 5-50 times more tags than I have. If I have missed any, I will be happy to do it. Thanks.


----------



## Steve the Bear

.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

Congratulations on the new releases. I tagged them. I untagged and downvoted bad tags on two of Why9999's books.

Here is a link to a page where you can easily access my books:

http://www.amazon.com/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Ricky%20Sides

I have a couple that are free. If you like then grab a copy while you can.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Why9999 said:


> Decon, Kahuna and those who give a tag list:
> 
> One last q: so if I've already tagged you, then is there anything I can do to undo what I've tagged and then use your list of tags after? Do you guys want me to untag somehow and then re-tag with the list you provide?


Yes.

1. If you click on an already checked tag box, that tag will disappear. You can then click on any other 'empty' box.

2. If you do the copy and paste thing, you can copy a list, hit 'tt' to bring up the tagging box and paste it over the tags you've already got there, thus changing them all at once.

3. If you click on the 'Agree with these tags?' link, a drop-down box will appear after each tag. if you hover your mouse over that box a list of options will appear. If you DISAGREE with a tag (and you don't need to have already checked it) you can click 'no' and a count of -1 will be registered against that tag dropping the tag number by one vote. We call this 'voting down a tag'. We use this for malicious or erroneous tags. Example: If your book is a WWI action adventure and someone has put up the tag 'contemporary romance', you might want that tag given less prominence. Or, someone might have put up a tag like: 'garbage'. You might also want that tag voted down. That's what Ricky and I and others have done to lower your non-relevant tags like 'horror' and 'post-apocalyptic'.


----------



## Mica Jade

All caught up for today! 

Thanks for the tags  

Have a great weekend!


----------



## CarolBurnside/AnnieRayburn

All caught up once again. Yay.

9.9.11 (p. 781)
Decon - 4 new ones
Mel Comley - A time for change - new to me
joanhallhovey - 4
stormworldseriesguy - 3
scififan - 4
Erica Sloane - 1 (new)
SBJones - 1 (had some weird tags I voted down) check it out. Looked like they were from other books
Connor Nicolas - 4
Christopher Bunn - 5
DDark - 1
Shawn Bird - 1
Why9999 - 3 - also downvoted the bad tags
D.A. Boulter - 6
CarmenAdler - 1
Terry Spear - 1

NOTE TO NEWCOMERS: clicking 'agree with these tags' does not add tags. Please copy and paste the list given in the tag box.

Insight: http://www.amazon.com/Insight-ebook/dp/B0050JKOWK
TAGS: erotic romance, paranormal romance, sci-fi romance, short story, sensual romance, soul mate, 99 cents, kindle romance, telepathy, kindle author, annie rayburn, sexy e-book, kindle under a dollar, alternate reality, Denver, Colorado

Phantoms & Fantasies: http://www.amazon.com/Phantoms-Fantasies-ebook/dp/B0052Z8LAE 
TAGS: erotic romance, paranormal romance, sci-fi romance, novella, halloween, sensual romance, soul mate, kindle romance, telepathy, kindle author, annie rayburn, sexy e-book, alternate reality, Dallas, Texas

Bittersweet Obsessions: http://www.amazon.com/Bittersweet-Obsessions-ebook/dp/B0059VHT9K
TAGS: erotic romance, paranormal romance, sci-fi romance, sensual romance, soul mate, kindle romance, telepathy, kindle book, kindle author, annie rayburn, sexy e-book, alternate reality, Georgia, Switzerland

Thanks for the reciprocal tagging!


----------



## Adam Pepper

Caught up.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## seventhspell

Caught up again, new for me were,

StormWorldSeriesGuy
scififan
Connor Nicolas
Christopher Bunn
DDark
Shawn Bird
Why9999
CarmenAdler

My links are in my signature line for new people, thanks for any tags back


----------



## Decon

Help from all.
Amazon have made one of my shorts FREE that I have not included in this tagging thread. Please copy and paste these tags.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055FE31W

politics, political thriller, conspiracy, conspiracy theories, crime thriller, war, afghanistan war, suspence, crime drama, cia, spy thriller, spy, short fiction, short story, assassination

Four New Books ... Forget My Signature books

I don't like the tt method as you can only add 10 tags. The edit box never shows all tags.

Clicking the 'I agree with tags' does nothing

If you copy and paste a list of the authors 15 tags into the Add tags box however and then press save, it will tag them all and is very quick
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYPCW
e-dating, divorce recovery, humor, dating, dating fraud, declan conner, short story, short fiction, divorce, romance comedy, lad lit, drama

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HLNFY
declan conner, short story, social politics, divorce, self-help, alcoholism, drugs, short fiction, contemporary fiction, women, family relationships, family, social psychology, psychological thriller, suspense thriller

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYNS8
ghost story, horror thriller, declan conner, short story, short fiction, paranormal, action, suspense, horror, adventure, short stories, dreams, psychological thriller, paranormal romance, supernatural thriller

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0058PRE92
declan conner, short fiction, novelette, crime, paranormal romance, paranormal, dreams, murder mystery, suspence, thriller, grief, contemporary fiction, bullying, psychology, crime drama

Thanks everyone. I'm sure the tagging has contributed to 400 downloads today. I have got all new books requested.


----------



## Decon

Why9999 said:


> Decon, Kahuna and those who give a tag list:
> 
> One last q: so if I've already tagged you, then is there anything I can do to undo what I've tagged and then use your list of tags after? Do you guys want me to untag somehow and then re-tag with the list you provide?


It's not critical to go back and re tag, but if you have previously tagged a book and you copy and paste new tags and save, it will automatically uncheck what you had previously done and check the new tags.


----------



## CarmenAdler

Ok - all caught up again 

Thank you for all of the wonderful tags. 

NOw that I get how tags work ( I didn't really understand how to use them before ) ... from now on, these are the tags I'd like to use for all the new people tagging me. 

Book: 
http://www.amazon.com/Glass-Wall-Fae-Paranormal-ebook/dp/B005LHMSP2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1315616037&sr=8-1

high school romance, young adult fantasy, young adult paranormal romance, teen fantasy, teen paranormal, contemporary fantasy, urban fantasy, teen urban fantasy, juvenile fantasy, teen, teen science fiction


----------



## lynnemurray

Welcome new authors!

Today I tagged:

Lee Myer 3x
D.A. Boulter 5x
Madison Adler
Terry Spear - new one
Mel Comley - new one
Declan Conner - new free one

And I'm all caught up. Thanks to the Tag Team for all the supportiveness.

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Carmen, tagged your book--welcome! Mine are in the sig-line (Ebook and print). Thanks in advance for the tags!


----------



## Evan Couzens

Capping off a Friday night of drafting with getting caught up on the tags since my last post. Got everyone new and everyone's new additions from 775-781.

A toast to anyone who'll reciprocate.

http://www.amazon.com/Battlesongs-of-Hope-ebook/dp/B005KO6FBO/

wizards, anarchy, apocalyptic, post-apocalyptic, music, war, magic, dark fantasy, fantasy, urban fantasy, humanism, quest


----------



## Nina Croft

I turned away for a moment and the thread went wild. But I'm up to date now.

And I have a new one. This is my first self-published - it went live yesterday, so I would love some tags:

http://www.amazon.com/Tiger-of-Talmare-ebook/dp/B005M1OP9Y/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1

space opera, romance, space opera romance, clones, telepaths, science fiction, sci-fi romance

Thank you!


----------



## kahuna

Nina Croft

Tagged ya!

My tags you can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Got you Nina.  Congratulations on your new book. Hope you make lots of sales.

All caught up.


----------



## Mel Comley

I'm all caught up again as I had a spare 5 mins.

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR TAGGING THE NEWBIE!  

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Nina's new release. Congratulations.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning!

Sheila x 6
Nina's new one.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Retagged Carmen and Nina's new one.


----------



## Connor Nicolas

Good Morning.  I was a tagging fool this morning!  Happy that I figured this out and appreciate any and all the reciprocal tags.  Have a great weekend!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Hello everyone, Another day to tag away!


----------



## terryspear

I tagged and liked everyone since yesterday!


----------



## Ann Chambers

Wow! Missed a couple of days. Huff, puff. All caught up. Lol.
Gabriel Beyers - paperback
DDark
Shawn Bird
Heather Hummel - paperback
Why9999
Leearco
D.A. Boulter
Sara Pierce - Command Down new to me - couldn't see any tags on it. Will try again later.
TerrySpear - new one
Mel Comley - new one
Decon - free one
CarmenAdler
Nina Croft - new one

My books are in my signature, but here are the links/tags for copy and paste:

Touchdown Treats! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005K1R2A0
Tailgate party recipes, football party recipes, Thanksgiving appetizer recipes, Christmas recipes, New Year's Eve recipes, Party recipes, Birthday party recipes, low fat appetizer recipes, vegetarian appetizer recipes, dip recipes, cheese ball recipes, cookbook, 99 cent kindle book, Super Bowl party recipes, 99 cent Kindle book

25 Quick & Easy Quesadilla Recipes http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005IGXEUE
Mexican food, Tex-Mex food, Quesadilla recipes, quesadillas, low-carb cookbook, low-carb recipes, tortillas, salsa recipes, guacamole recipe, chicken recipes, cheese recipes, 99 cent kindle book, Tex-Mex recipes, Mexican food recipes, kindleboard author

25 Quick & Easy HCG Recipes http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005E7Y9NI
HCG, HCG Diet, HCG Recipes, HCG diet cookbook, weight loss, low calorie, diet, HCG drops, HCG cookbook, diet, low fat diet, low fat, kindle book, 99 cents kindle book

Carver's Tomatoes http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0053RL8I8
tomato, cookbook, tomato soup, green tomato, ketchup, catsup, tomato sauce, biography, George Washington Carver, Tuskegee, gardening, cooking, recipe book, African-American History, tomato recipes

I appreciate all tags! Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Why9999 said:


> My books are very straightforward presentations of the latest research on various men's health topics. Please do not tag anything that does not fit in with that. I will try to make a list of my most important tags.


Welcome Why 9999. I just tagged your book one at a time. Good to see some non-fiction. I sure can use some tags for my books in signature.

Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

CarmenAdler said:


> NOw that I get how tags work ( I didn't really understand how to use them before ) ... from now on, these are the tags I'd like to use for all the new people tagging me.
> Book:
> http://www.amazon.com/Glass-Wall-Fae-Paranormal-ebook/dp/B005LHMSP2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1315616037&sr=8-1


Hi Carmen. Just tagged your book. Thank you and all others for tagging me. If not done yet;my books are in signature. I will reciprocate.

Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Evan Couzens said:


> A toast to anyone who'll reciprocate.
> http://www.amazon.com/Battlesongs-of-Hope-ebook/dp/B005KO6FBO/


Just tagged your book, Evan. Mine are in signature. Thanks in advance for tagging.

Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Nina Croft said:


> ..And I have a new one. This is my first self-published - it went live yesterday, so I would love some tags:
> http://www.amazon.com/Tiger-of-Talmare-ebook/dp/B005M1OP9Y/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1


Congratulations, Nina. Just tagged your books. My books are in signature. Will appreciate any help with tagging.

Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## CarmenAdler

All caught up w/tagging, tagged the new ones, and double checked that I got everyones in the signature!

At least I sold 4 books yesterday... my record!!! wooohoooo!! Hope it isn't the only 4 that I'll ever sell... heeheheheheh

I'm sure it is because of the tags that I sold ANYTHING! 

My book:
http://www.amazon.com/Glass-Wall-Fae-Paranormal-ebook/dp/B005LHMSP2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1315675716&sr=8-1

My tags that I want:
high school romance, young adult fantasy, young adult, fantasy fiction, paranormal, urban fantasy, science fiction, teen, paranormal romance,contemporary romance, suspense, childrens books, contemporary fantasy, aliens, extraterrestrial beings


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged the new ones, welcome to the thread!


----------



## herocious

Got ya tagged. Welcome to the wagon!


----------



## klenart

Hi everyone. Have a great weekend. Tagging back 6 pages.

Would appreciate reciprocation, but feel free to only do title below.



Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

klenart said:


> Hi everyone. Have a great weekend. Tagging back 6 pages.
> 
> Would appreciate reciprocation, but feel free to only do title below.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


Got your new one. Congratulations.


----------



## Vera Nazarian

Today I tagged and clicked "Like" for the following:

Lee Reynoldson (on the US Amazon)
Ann Chambers
CarmenAdler
T.K. Richardson
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' (all remaining, all done this time)
LexyHarper
DDark
Shawn Bird
ShaunaG

Please tag this one, and the other books below in the sig file...



My preferred tags for the one above:

erotica, fantasy, shakespeare, a midsummer nights dream, fairies, fairy, faeries, fae, oberon, titania, puck, dream, literary, sex, sexy

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks, Vera.


----------



## Vera Nazarian

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Thanks, Vera.


You are very welcome, Margaret!


----------



## ShaunaG

Crap! I've been gone for 3 days! Going back and catching up, thanks for the tags back!


----------



## Bailey Bristol

Hi! I tagged
Vera Nazarian
Kenart
Herocious
Carmen Adler
Dr. Dillon
Steve Richer
Ricky Sides
Annie Rayburn
Adam Pepper
Declan Connor

I would be most grateful for voting to agree with tags to my book
LOVE WILL FOLLOW


----------



## JM Gellene

Caught up:

Hovey
DeCoteau
William L.K.
SB Jones
Nicolas
Bunn
Beyers
Dannika Dark
Bird
Hummel - new one
Adler
Boulter - new one
Declan - new one
Lenart

Comley - new one


----------



## privateerclause

Time to catch up again...


----------



## Nicholas Andrews

Great idea for a thread. I started at page 778 and just caught up. Please tag both the Kindle and Paperback version of my book. I only have one. Easy peasy, right?

Here are the tags to copy/paste: dragons, action, adventure, comedic fantasy, comedy, epic fantasy, fantasy, funny, humor, magic, quest, sorcery, tournament, warrior

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005LFYPZK/


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up again. Welcome to the thread Nicolas. I tagged your book.   Congratulations on the new releases folks.

Larry, The Chesapeake: Tales & Scales has no tags. Please let us know when you tag it and I'll be happy to tag it for you.

Bailey, clicking Agree with these tags doesn't actually tag your book. That opens voting boxes to select yes or no. You still have to manually select the choice.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Doing some more early morning tagging. I noticed some people also mentioned the Like button. How important is that?


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up.

No tags on Chesepeake Tales.

My books:

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2

science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter, courtesan

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasti.../dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter


----------



## Doctor Barbara

All caught up:

Connor Nicolas x4
Klenart x5
Vera Nazarian - new tags on book & 3 others I hadn't gotten before
Nicolas Andrews
Baley Bristol
privateclause x3 but The Chesapeake has only 1 tag.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Thanks for tags back.


----------



## ccjames

Caught up for the mornin so far. Please tag and like my newest esp:

http://www.amazon.com/Banshees-Cry-Demon-Trackers-ebook/dp/B005LY7C4C/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1315746577&sr=8-11


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged.   Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Steve Silkin

Recent tags:

Madison Adler
Declan's short
New ones by: Nina Croft, K. Lenart, Mel Comley

If you don't want to tag all of mine, please just tag The Bishop Moves Diagonally!! Thanks!!


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the new books/authors, welcome to the thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ccjames said:


> Caught up for the mornin so far. Please tag and like my newest esp:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Banshees-Cry-Demon-Trackers-ebook/dp/B005LY7C4C/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1315746577&sr=8-11


Tagged you and good luck with the new one.


----------



## Decon

Help from all.
Amazon have made one of my shorts FREE that I have not included in this tagging thread. Please copy and paste these tags.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055FE31W

politics, political thriller, conspiracy, conspiracy theories, crime thriller, war, afghanistan war, suspence, crime drama, cia, spy thriller, spy, short fiction, short story, assassination

Four New Books ... Forget My Signature books

I don't like the tt method as you can only add 10 tags. The edit box never shows all tags.

Clicking the 'I agree with tags' does nothing

If you copy and paste a list of the authors 15 tags into the Add tags box however and then press save, it will tag them all and is very quick
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYPCW

e-dating, divorce recovery, humor, dating, dating fraud, declan conner, short story, short fiction, divorce, romance comedy, lad lit, drama

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HLNFY

declan conner, short story, social politics, divorce, self-help, alcoholism, drugs, short fiction, contemporary fiction, women, family relationships, family, social 
psychology, psychological thriller, suspense thriller

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYNS8

ghost story, horror thriller, declan conner, short story, short fiction, paranormal, action, suspense, horror, adventure, short stories, dreams, psychological thriller, paranormal romance, supernatural thriller

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0058PRE92

declan conner, short fiction, novelette, crime, paranormal romance, paranormal, dreams, murder mystery, suspence, thriller, grief, contemporary fiction, bullying, psychology, crime drama

Thanks everyone. I'm sure the tagging has contributed to 550 downloads so far for my free book. I have got all new books requested.


----------



## kahuna

Nicholas Andrews,

Tagged ya!

My tags you can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Maud Muller

Working on getting caught up. Tagged the following: Kisiel, Herocious, Richer, Nicolas, Hummel, Conor, Mullette-Gillman, Souders, Chambers, White, Bryce Sin, Baird, Andrews, Bristol, Ebel, Noirre, Lenurt, Ohnoutka, Wrona, Dhillon, Adena, Murray and Silkin.

Now back to work.


----------



## CarmenAdler

All caught up! Man, you really have to stay on top of this!!! 

Think I'll check twice a day now ... 

Thank you everyone for all of the tags! Haven't sold anything today... sigh... 

My book:
http://www.amazon.com/Glass-Wall-Fae-Paranormal-ebook/dp/B005LHMSP2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315766748&sr=1-1

My Tags that I want:

science fiction, fantasy, paranormal, urban fantasy, contemporary fantasy, young adult fantasy, 99 cents, childrens books, suspense, contemporary romance, paranormal romance, fantasy fiction, young adult, extraterrestrial beings, aliens


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CarmenAdler said:


> All caught up! Man, you really have to stay on top of this!!!
> 
> Think I'll check twice a day now ...
> 
> Thank you everyone for all of the tags! Haven't sold anything today... sigh...
> 
> My book:
> http://www.amazon.com/Glass-Wall-Fae-Paranormal-ebook/dp/B005LHMSP2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315766748&sr=1-1
> 
> My Tags that I want:
> 
> science fiction, fantasy, paranormal, urban fantasy, contemporary fantasy, young adult fantasy, 99 cents, childrens books, suspense, contemporary romance, paranormal romance, fantasy fiction, young adult, extraterrestrial beings, aliens


Sales on Sample Sunday always tank for me. <sigh>


----------



## ccjames

Came in and caught the rest. Thank you guys.


----------



## 28612

Caught up after:

Simon H's new one
Erica
Declan's 4 new ones + the free
Joan HH x5
Jonathan x3
Connor x4
Gabriel pb
Shawn
Dannika
Lee M x3 (down-voting bad tags on bks 2 & 3)
Heather H's pb
Madison/Carmen
Sara 1 new to me
Terry S's new
Mel's new
Nina's new
K. Lenart's new
Bailey
Ken R 1 new to me
Nicholas A, both versions
CC's new
Maud new

TIA for tag-backs!

Almost a Bride (Wyoming Wildflowers Book 1)

http://ow.ly/63Q6k

http://www.amazon.com/Almost-Bride-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58Z2

Emotional romance, reunion romance, ranch romance, cowboy romance, rancher, ranching, cowboy, marriage of convenience romance, lost love romance, sizzle, marriage of convenience, second-chance romance, patricia mclinn, backlist ebooks, western romance

Match Made in Wyoming (Wyoming Wildflowers Book 2)

http://ow.ly/63QeX

http://www.amazon.com/Match-Made-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58V6

Emotional romance, reunion romance, ranch romance, cowboy romance, rancher, ranching, cowboy, sizzle, snowbound, secret identity, patricia mclinn, wounded hero romance, dog rescue, collie dog, collie puppy

A Stranger in the Family (Book 1: Bardville Trilogy) (Bardville, Wyoming Trilogy)

http://ow.ly/63Qmh

http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Family-Book-Bardville-ebook/dp/B00457VKIA

Emotional romance, family secrets, ranch, ranching, ranch romance, secret baby romance, sizzle, adoption reunion, romance novel, western romance, heartwarming, trilogy romance, kindle authors, patricia mclinn, 99 cents

Prelude to a Wedding (The Wedding Series Book 1)

http://ow.ly/63QJM

http://www.amazon.com/Prelude-Wedding-Book-ebook/dp/B0044XUZ72

Emotional romance, Chicago romance, family secrets, opposites attract romance, 
trilogy romance, kindle authors, patricia mclinn, sizzle, backlist ebooks, college friends, heartwarming, backlist ebooks, romance novel, love story books, antique appraiser

WIDOW WOMAN
http://www.amazon.com/Widow-Woman-ebook/dp/B00457VKIK

Any down votes on "contemporary" and "contemporary romance" much appreciated

Preferred tags:
western historical romance, romance, historical romance, fiction, western, relationships, ranch, 1880s, 19th century, wyoming, kindle, cowboy, cowboys, backlist ebooks, kindle authors


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up again. 
Welcome, newcomers! 

Thanks everyone for the return tags. 
Grace x


----------



## Steve the Bear

.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nothing new for me.


----------



## Ann Chambers

All caught up, including:

klenart - all
Bailey Bristol x2
privateerclause x2
NicholasAndrews x2
CCJames - new one
Eileen Muller x2

My covers are in my signature, but here are the links and tags for copy and paste:

Touchdown Treats! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005K1R2A0
Tailgate party recipes, football party recipes, Thanksgiving appetizer recipes, Christmas recipes, New Year's Eve recipes, Party recipes, Birthday party recipes, low fat appetizer recipes, vegetarian appetizer recipes, dip recipes, cheese ball recipes, cookbook, 99 cent kindle book, Super Bowl party recipes, 99 cent Kindle book

25 Quick & Easy Quesadilla Recipes http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005IGXEUE
Mexican food, Tex-Mex food, Quesadilla recipes, quesadillas, low-carb cookbook, low-carb recipes, tortillas, salsa recipes, guacamole recipe, chicken recipes, cheese recipes, 99 cent kindle book, Tex-Mex recipes, Mexican food recipes, kindleboard author

25 Quick & Easy HCG Recipes http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005E7Y9NI
HCG, HCG Diet, HCG Recipes, HCG diet cookbook, weight loss, low calorie, diet, HCG drops, HCG cookbook, diet, low fat diet, low fat, kindle book, 99 cents kindle book

Carver's Tomatoes http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0053RL8I8
tomato, cookbook, tomato soup, green tomato, ketchup, catsup, tomato sauce, biography, George Washington Carver, Tuskegee, gardening, cooking, recipe book, African-American History, tomato recipes

All tags appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Bailey Bristol said:


> Hi! I tagged
> Vera Nazarian
> Kenart
> Herocious
> Carmen Adler
> Dr. Dillon
> ...


Just tagged your book Bristol. Thank you all for tagging my books in signature.

Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## lynnemurray

Welcome new authors and new books for some of you all!

Did I mention Evan Couzenes before? Turns out I tagged you last time!
Nina Croft - new book - congrats!
K. Lenart - new book
Bailey Bristol
Ken Rossignol, Larry Jarboe - Chesapeake: Tales & Scales (tagged the other two earlier)
Nicholas Andrews
CC James -new book
E.M. Muller - 2x

All caught up and relatively painlessly, thanks to all who tagged and "liked" my books!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Me tagging. Me tired.


----------



## Judi Coltman

This is my first time coming here and I am working my way backward on all your books. I have two. I ask that you "Like" them and copy and paste the tags listed before the link.

humor
family life
judi coltman
lol
middle age
small town
cancer
chick lit
cougars
facebook

http://www.amazon.com/Just-Everyone-Little-Nuts-ebook/dp/B003ZDO7YY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315790709&sr=1-1

beach read
beaches
mystery
mystery thriller
suspense
suspense thrillers and mysteries
thriller
thriller fiction
bargain books
page turner

http://www.amazon.com/Name-Father-ebook/dp/B005H0XM4E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315790739&sr=1-3


----------



## Judi Coltman

Oh and Thank you kindly


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up!!!  Hope everyone had a great weekend.

Thanks for tags back...they're in my siggy.


----------



## kahuna

Judi Coltman

Tagged ya!

My tags you can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hi,

I have caught up. Thanks a lot,

Adam


----------



## Ricky Sides

Judi,

I tagged the first book in your siggy. I'd already tagged both versions of the second. Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

A quick middle of the night fly by - 
Judi
Steve R 
Decon got your new ones.


----------



## Nina Croft

Up to date. Thanks for all the tagging!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up again.


----------



## Marcin Wrona

All caught up.


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

Tagged today . . .

CarmenAdler
Dec's free story.
Nina Croft's first self-pubbed story.
Klenart's newest.
Bailey Bristol
Privateerclause
NicholasAndrews paperback & kindle
ccjames newest.
Eileen Muller
Judi Coltman

That's me cuaght up.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with:

Sara Pierce
Terry Spear
Mel Comley
Decon
Carmen Adler
Nina Croft
Klenart
Nicholas Andrews
CC James
Judi Coltman

------------------------

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Michael Kingswood

Ok, I'll play. I'm going back to tag everyone else now. But if y'all want to hook me up, here's the link to Masters of the Sun: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005MGU4BC

Cheers!


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Michael Kingswood, I tagged all your books except "Bag of Mixed Treats" that had no tags--happy to do that one once you've input your tags.

Thanks in advance for tagging back. Please note that hitting "agree with tags" does NOT work for tagging. We suggest you go back 6 pages to catch all the regulars, click on the book link and then hit "tt" to open the tag window, highlight-and-drag tags to the box and save. That tends to work the fastest. Alternately some folks list their preferred tags for you to copy-paste into the window.

This thread moves fast so it's helpful to check in once or twice a day to stay caught up. Congrats on your books!


----------



## T.M.souders author

caught up again!

Tags: 
adversity, inspirational romance, romance contemporary, womens fiction, christian romance, contemporary fiction, love story, tragedy, true love, family drama, romance, women s fiction, hope

http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-On-Hope-ebook/dp/B005CPD2BC/
http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-Hope-T-M-Souders/dp/1463721013/


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up. 
Thank for the return likes and tags. 
Grace x


----------



## aaronpolson

I'm back at the tagging mines on Monday morning (and my index finger is sore, sore sore...)

My new novella, _Spider and I_, wants some tags:



Thanks!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Just tagged Spider and I. Nice to see all the familiar faces here. It makes tagging a bit easier.


----------



## seventhspell

All caught up, new for me today,

klenart,new one
Bailey Bristol
privateerclause, found one I had not tagged so did it
NicholasAndrews
Judi Coltman
Michael Kingswood

my links are in my signature for any new people, thanks for any tags back


----------



## Kent Kelly

Hi all, I see everyone’s been busy!  Hopefully the summer doldrums are now officially behind us.   I’ve tagged the last 6 pages:
Lee Reynoldson
M.G. Scarsbrook
Michael Kingswood
Amy Shojai
T.M. Souders
Grace Elliott
Aaron Poulson
Joe Chiappetta
Tessa Stokes
Margaret Lake
Declan Conner
James Powell
E.M. Muller
Madison Adler
C.C. James
Patricia McLinn
Steve Richer
Ann Chambers
Sukhraj Dhillon
Lynne Murray
Judi Coltman
Tess St. John
Adam Kisiel
Ricky Sides
Barbara Ebel
Nina Croft
Marcin Wrona
Herocious
K. Lenart
Val Noirre
Shauna Granger
Bailey Bristol
Joseph Gellene
Ken Rossignol
Nicholas Andrews
D.A. Boulter
Steve Silkin
Mica Jade
Annie Rayburn
Adam Pepper
Evan Couzens
Mel Comley
Connor Nicolas
Terry Spear
Sara Pierce
Lee Myer
Sheila Horgan
D.D. Scott
Noah Baird
Noah K. Mullette-Gillman
Lee William Tisler
Les Turner
Meb Bryant

(note to myself:  complete through reply #19,583)

If you could tag any or all of my latest efforts, I’d appreciate it! ^_^  Two are novels and six are classic illustrated editions.  Thanks as always to everyone for your help.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Michael, I tagged all of yours.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Eileen Muller said:


> Working on getting caught up. Tagged the following: Kisiel, Herocious, Richer, Nicolas, Hummel, Conor, Mullette-Gillman, Souders, Chambers, White, Bryce Sin, Baird, Andrews, Bristol, Ebel, Noirre, Lenurt, Ohnoutka, Wrona, Dhillon, Adena, Murray and Silkin.
> Now back to work.


Hi Eileen. I just tagged your book. You have way over 200 tags. Congratulations.
Please tag if not done you all. I will reciprocate.

Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

CarmenAdler said:


> Thank you everyone for all of the tags! Haven't sold anything today... sigh...
> My book:
> http://www.amazon.com/Glass-Wall-Fae-Paranormal-ebook/dp/B005LHMSP2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315766748&sr=1-1


I have already tagged this book, Carmen. My books are in signature.

Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I tagged all the new submissions.   Welcome to the thread new authors. Welcome back returning authors. Congratulations on the new releases.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new "spidery" book, kewl! And all caught up.


----------



## valeriec80

I'm caught up on active taggers.

I just need this book tagged. It's a book published with Cobblestone Press last year. They just got it on Amazon, and it has no ranking, which I think means (gulp) no sales. Since it's erotic romance, I find this unsatisfactory. 

Help it get a kick in the pants, please:

http://www.amazon.com/Caress-North-Wind-ebook/dp/B005KAK56Y/

Don't worry about anything in my sig. Thanks!


----------



## Mica Jade

All Tagged up since Friday. Welcome to the new authors!  

Thanks for the tags on my books


----------



## D.A. Boulter

valeriec80 said:


> I'm caught up on active taggers.
> 
> I just need this book tagged. It's a book published with Cobblestone Press last year. They just got it on Amazon, and it has no ranking, which I think means (gulp) no sales. Since it's erotic romance, I find this unsatisfactory.
> 
> Help it get a kick in the pants, please:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Caress-North-Wind-ebook/dp/B005KAK56Y/
> 
> *Don't worry about anything in my sig.* Thanks!


You really don't think we'll pay attention to that, do you? Found 3 in your Sig that I hadn't previously tagged. One had only one tag per category. Why would you want us to 'not worry' about it?

Anyway, Caught up again.


----------



## nownewstrue

hehe I only need a set number. I'm looking for 20 more likes and tags on Amazon for this anthology - http://www.amazon.com/Playing-Fire-Anthology-Horror-ebook/dp/B005CDD4IK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1315866426&sr=8-1

The cover should also be in my signature. I'm going to back up about 5 pages and tag everyone I haven't already, but it will likely take me this week to get them all done, a page a day. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got all the new ones, welcome to the thread!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up again.


----------



## kahuna

Nownewstrue

Tagged ya!

My tags you can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Meb Bryant

Caught up 714-784. Welcome Newbies!

Harbinger of Evil http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XMQKSW 
mystery, thriller, suspense, french quarter, new orleans, jfk assassination, 1960s, adult fiction, mafia, the mob, meb bryant, organized crime, romantic suspense, kindle indie store, bi-racial

Paperback http://www.amazon.com/Harbinger-Evil-Meb-Bryant/dp/1461130301/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314942595&sr=8-1
mystery, thriller, suspense, french quarter, new orleans, jfk assassination, 1960s, adult fiction, mafia, the mob, meb bryant, organized crime, romantic suspense, kindle indie store, bi-racial

Monster Spray http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055T7FZ4
short story, short stories, thriller, mystery, suspense, serial killer, meb bryant, paranormal, kids, short stories, kindle edition, kindle indie store, kindle singles, 99 cents, elizabeth simmons

Judi, my iPad won't cooperate on your method, nor the TT method. Got everybody's everything. Thank you.


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Eileen Muller said:


> Working on getting caught up. Tagged the following: Kisiel, Herocious, Richer, Nicolas, Hummel, Conor, Mullette-Gillman, Souders, Chambers, White, Bryce Sin, Baird, Andrews, Bristol, Ebel, Noirre, Lenurt, Ohnoutka, Wrona, Dhillon, Adena, Murray and Silkin.
> Now back to work.


Eileen just tagged you. I will appreciate you and others for tagging help. I will reciprocate. My books are in signature. Thanks.


----------



## _Sheila_

Please disregard!

Thanks,

Sheila


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. However, if an author has requested specific tags, you can copy and paste them into the same box. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

Clicking "agree with these tags" doesn't work. That is used when we need to downvote maltags such as "outrageous price" on a 99 cent book. Once you click "agree with these tags" a gray check will appear on the right side of the tag. Hover over it until another box appears and click "no."

We also ask that you don't use tags naming other author's books or other author's names such as Harry Potter, J.K. Rowling, Stephen King, etc.. Most of us won't tag them. Use genre, subgenre and descriptive tags to get the most visibility for your books.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

A Walk In The Woods
Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author, Margaret lake
A Walk In The Woods paperback 
Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, indie author, Margaret lake
Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Alex MacLean

All caught up again. Lots of new books. I want to thank you all for the tags while I was away.


----------



## nownewstrue

Liked and tagged up to Capt'n Jethro - arrrgh I like pirates! The info. I got was that 25 was all you needed to buy into a category. Hope it helped!! Thanks and be back tomorrow.

And my signature didn't work. >.> I never can get this stuff right the first time.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Liked and tagged you all.  Some of those covers are truly excellent!

If you would be so kind as to like and tag The Pendragon's Quest and The Last Pendragon Saga (which is a bundle of The Last Pendragon and The Pendragon's Quest).  Both in the signature line . . . thanks so much!


----------



## Noah Baird

Caught up since my last post.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones!


----------



## herocious

All caught up. Thanks for the great tags. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## kahuna

Sarch Woodbury

Tagged ya!

My tags you can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Tom S. Figueiredo

Hi, friends. First time here! I've just tagged the books by these members/authors:

Tess St. John
Barbara Ebel
Amy D. Shojai
Joe Chiappetta
D. D. Scott
Noah Baird
Noah K. Mullette-Gillman
Dr. Sukhraj S. Dhillon
Ricky Sides
James N. Powell
T.M. Souders 
Lee William Tisler
Les Turner 
Meb Bryant
D.A. Boulter
Madison Adler 
Mica Jade
Declan Conner
E.M. Muller
Clover Autrey
Patricia McLinn
George Washington Carver
Lynne Murray
Judi Coltman
Adam Kisiel
Marcin Wrona
Nina Croft
Declan Conner
E.M. Muller
Clover Autrey
Patricia McLinn
George Washington Carver
Lynne Murray
Judi Coltman
Adam Kisiel
Marcin Wrona
Nina Croft
M. G. Scarsbrook
Michael Kingswood
Grace Elliot
Aaron Polson 
Kent Kelly
V. J. Chambers
Sandy Harper
Sheila Horgan

I would be most thankful for your return tags... *Thank you!*

*MY TAGS*:
childrens books, childhood, circus, bargain kindle books, 3rd grade, 99 cent kindle books, 3rd grade reading, relationships, picture books, 4th grade books

*(remember: "The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press TT." So copy the tags above and paste them in the tag box)*

*MY BOOK:* http://www.amazon.com/I-remember-my-circus-ebook/dp/B005EZ0W0Y


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you tagged Tom, welcome to the thread.


----------



## elenaaitken

Whew! It's been awhile. But I'm all caught up from the last few pages. Lots of new stuff. Awesome.
I have a new short story that could REALLY use some tags. 
It's in my sig line. Betty and Veronica.
Thanks all!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Tom. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## kahuna

tom_s_figueiredo

Tagged ya!

My tags you can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up again!


----------



## lynnemurray

Welcome newbies and congrats to those with new books!

Judi Coltman 2x
Michael Kingswood 6x
Aaron Polson - new one
Kent Kelly 7x - beautiful covers! 
V. Joy Chloe -Caress of the North Wind
Chryse Wymer, Coral Russell, Brian Fatah... - Playing with Fire 
Sarah Woodbury - The Pendragon's Quest, The Last Pendragon Saga
Tom S. Figueiredo
Elena Aitken 2x

All caught up again! Thanks for all the tags and likes.

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## Borislava Borissova

Hi to everybody! I am trying to tag your books for half of hour already and I would love to have more tags to mine:

http://www.amazon.com/Affairs-Heart-Borislava-Borissova/dp/0983488533/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_2

http://www.amazon.com/Affairs-of-the-Heart-ebook/dp/B0058JE9VY/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_2

Thank you in advance ))))))

Borislava


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged all the new submissions. Welcome to the thread folks.


----------



## Joseph_Evans

Just got back from a lovely vacation and tagged the last eight pages! Thanks for the tags in return. And thanks for the info about the UK edition. I'll start taking part in the UK tagging thread along with this one.


----------



## Library4Science

All caught up.

Please copy the tags below, click on the link, type tt (quickly), paste 
in the box and save. Please do not use the sig. images.

7. The Mexican War And Slavery http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005BR4MWY

American history historiography, VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars, original source
history reference, primary history source material, memoirs correspondence
journals, united states of america, kindle bargain books developing nation, War
Clouds Over Oregon, Discovery Of Surgical Anesthesia, War With Mexico, Capture Of
Chapultepec And Mexico City, Grant In Mexico, The Mormon Exodus To Utah, Gold In
California, Underground Railroad, Commodore Perry, Treaty With Japan, Civil War In
Kansas, Dred Scott Decision, Railroad To The Mississippi, First Atlantic Cable, John
Brown, Lincoln Nominated, Threats Of Secession, Jefferson Davis

8. The Civil War http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005BRUBAG

American history historiography, VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars, original source
history reference, primary history source material, memoirs correspondence
journals, united states of america, kindle bargain books developing nation, Capture
Of Fort Sumter, First Battle Of Bull Run, The Trent Affair, Capture Of Fort
Donelson, The Monitor And The Merrimac, Battle Of Shiloh, Peninsular
Campaign, Antietam, Fredericksburg, The Battle Of Chancellorsville, The Death Of
Stonewall Jackson, The Siege Of Vicksburg, The Battle Of Chickamauga, Lee And Grant
In The Wilderness, Farragut In Mobile Bay, Hampton Roads Conference, Fall Of
Richmond, Surrender Of Lee At Appomattox, The Assassination Of Lincoln

9. Reconstruction http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CDM6SE

American history historiography, VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars, original source
history reference, primary history source material, memoirs correspondence
journals, united states of america, kindle bargain books developing nation, Robert
E. Lee, Atlantic Cable, Purchase Of Alaska, Buffalo Hunters Railroad Builders, The
Fourteenth Amendment, Ulysses S. Grant, Black Friday, First Transcontinental
Railroad, Tweed Ring, Fifteenth Amendment, Ku-Klux Klan, The Great Chicago
Fire, Carpet-Bag Government, The Panic Of 1873, The Telephone, Chicago Haymarket
Riot, The Mckinley Tariff Bill, Behring Sea Troubles With Great Britain

10. A New World Power  [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CI7KEY[/url]

American history historiography, VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars, original source
history reference, primary history source material, memoirs correspondence
journals, united states of america, kindle bargain books developing nation, Henry
Ford Automobile, Oklahoma Rush, Panic Of 1893, Wilson Tariff Enacted, Discovery Of
Gold In Alaska, Annexation Of Hawaii, Destruction Of The Maine In Havana
Harbor, Battle Of Manila Bay, Battle Of San Juan Hill, Boxer Rebellion In
China, First Airplane To Fly Successfully, Purchase Of The Panama Canal, San
Francisco Earthquake And Fire, Peary Discovers The North Pole

11. The Great War 1914-1916 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005G8285G

American history historiography, VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars, original source
history reference, primary history source material, memoirs correspondence
journals, united states of america, kindle bargain books developing nation, World
War I, The Great War, Bosnia Serbia Balkans, Germany Austria Hungary, France Britian
Russia, Fall Of Liege, Germans Enter Brussels, Mons, Louvain, Heligoland, The
Marne, The Abandonment Of Paris, Trench Warfare, Antwerp Capitulates, First Battle
Of Ypres, Battle Of The Falklands, Battle Of Dogger Bank, Battle Of Neuve
Chapelle, The "Lusitania" Sinking, Russians Dunajec, Britain Fails At
Gallipoli, Verdun, The Battle Of Jutland

12. The Great War and After 1916-1925 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005G7ZL6A

American history historiography, VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars, original source
history reference, primary history source material, memoirs correspondence
journals, united states of america, kindle bargain books developing nation, World
War I, The Great War, Bosnia Serbia Balkans, Germany Austria Hungary Turkey, France
Britian Russia America Italy, Declaration Of War, Conscription, Fourteen Points, Big
Berthas", Foch, Britain's Back To The Wall, Cantigny, Loss Of The President Lincoln,
Chateau-Thierry, The Hindenburg Line, The Great Argonne Battle, The Last A. E. F.
Drive To Sedan, The War In The Air, Airplane Duels, The Armistice, The Kaiser
Abdicates, Allies In The Rhineland, The Treaty Of Versailles, The Limitation Of
Armament, The Dawes Plan, Peace Treaty At Locarno

Thanks for the tags.

Cheers,
Charlie Reese


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning.

Joseph Evans (great cover)
Borislava B
elenaaitken
tom s f (wow, were you tagging! your fingers must be aching.)
Sarah W


----------



## Joseph_Evans

Thanks Barbara! Spent a lot of time working on it, glad it's eye catching


----------



## Talia Jager

I haven't been here in...forever. It's been a long summer. Found out I was pregnant again - this will be #6 and with the morning sickness, I haven't felt much like being social or even writing. I finally finished my new book which was supposed to be out a couple months ago. I will go back 6 pages and start tagging. Thanks!

It's the last book in my signature line, Secret Bloodline, or you can click here: http://www.amazon.com/Secret-Bloodline-ebook/dp/B005MJI1HI/

vampire, teen, young adult, young adult paranormal, vampire romance, paranormal romance, fantasy, vampire hunter, friendship, love, blood, fiction, adventure


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones tagged. Talia, welcome back and congratulations on the future reader in the family! *s*


----------



## kahuna

Borislava Borissova
Talia Jager

Tagged ya!

My tags you can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Nice to see a few new faces come up in only one day. Tagged you folks.


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Been awhile, catching up now.


----------



## Alondo

Am new to this thread. Seems like a good idea. I'm tagging all I can see.

My books are...

Lodestone Book One: The Sea of Storms
Lodestone Book Two: The World of Ice and Stars
Lodestone Book Three: The Crucible of Dawn

...if you guys would like to return the favor!!!


----------



## kahuna

Alondo

Tagged ya!

My tags you can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, bridal shower, wedding, couples, love, sex, erotica, tantra, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Tom S. Figueiredo

*TODAY'S TAGS:*

Mark Whiteway, Don Noble, *Adrianna White*, Margaret Lake, *Alex MacLean*, Sarah Woodbury, *herocious*, Elena Aitken, *Jaqueline Girdner*, Borislava Borissova, *Ricky Sides*, Joseph Evans, *Joseph E. Johnston, Thomas (Stonewall)*, Joe Chiappetta.

Thanks to all members who tagged my book!

*MY TAGS*:
childrens books, childhood, circus, bargain kindle books, 3rd grade, 99 cent kindle books, 3rd grade reading, relationships, picture books, 4th grade books

*(remember: "The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press TT." So copy the tags above and paste them in the tag box)*

*MY BOOK:* http://www.amazon.com/I-remember-my-circus-ebook/dp/B005EZ0W0Y


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones, welcome to the thread!

As Tom says, the easy way to tag is to go to the book page and hit "tt"  

Please note that clicking "agree with these tags" does NOT tag them.    Thanks in advance for reciprocal tags.


----------



## ShaunaG

Hey everyone! All caught up with the new books since I was last here!


----------



## Talia Jager

Caught up. I went back to page 779 and went through it all. Many of you I already had tagged, and there were many new ones as well. Thanks to those who already tagged me! And thanks in advance to those who will be tagging me


----------



## Alex MacLean

Caught up again.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Sarah Woodbury said:


> If you would be so kind as to like and tag The Pendragon's Quest and The Last Pendragon Saga (which is a bundle of The Last Pendragon and The Pendragon's Quest). Both in the signature line . . . thanks so much!


Hi Sarah. I just tagged your books. I will appreciate you all for tagging my books in signature. I will reciprocate.

Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Noah Baird said:


>


Just tagged you Noah. My books are in signature.

Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

tom_s_figueiredo said:


> Hi, friends. First time here! I've just tagged the books by these members/authors:
> Tess St. John
> Barbara Ebel
> Amy D. Shojai
> Joe Chiappetta
> D. D. Scott
> Noah Baird
> Noah K. Mullette-Gillman
> Dr. Sukhraj S. Dhillon
> 
> *MY BOOK:* http://www.amazon.com/I-remember-my-circus-ebook/dp/B005EZ0W0Y


Welcome Tom. Just tagged your book. Appreciate tagging help, if not done yet. I will reciprocate the favor.

Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Welcome to the newcomers. You're all tagged up and thanks for the tags back.

Talia, congratulations on the new release (book) and the future release (baby).


----------



## Judi Coltman

I'm still working my way through.  This is time consuming, but, I gather it's worth it!


----------



## kahuna

Judi Coltman

Tagged ya! (I had tagged you before, but I hit your like buttons.)

My tags you can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, bridal shower, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Steve the Bear

I'm all caught up again!


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up...great to see so many newbies and so many new books for the oldies!!!

Mine are in my siggy and any tags are greatly appreciated!!


----------



## CarmenAdler

Okey Dokey - all caught up...  

Man, doesn't pay to skip a day!  

Thank you everyone for the tags! 

My book -http://www.amazon.com/Glass-Wall-Book-One-ebook/dp/B005LHMSP2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1315946937&sr=8-1

My tags:

contemporary fantasy, fantasy, urban fantasy, young adult, paranormal romance, paranormal,chick lit fantasy, chick lit, fantasy romance, mystery and suspense, fantasy fiction, romance, young adult romance, science fiction, young adult fantasy


----------



## CarmenAdler

weird - my message looks messed up, the link doesn't work - here it is again for the newbies:

http://www.amazon.com/Glass-Wall-Book-One-ebook/dp/B005LHMSP2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315947812&sr=1-1

My tags:
contemporary fantasy, fantasy, urban fantasy, young adult, paranormal romance, paranormal,chick lit fantasy, chick lit, fantasy romance, mystery and suspense, fantasy fiction, romance, young adult romance, science fiction, young adult fantasy


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up. Welcome to the new taggers.

My books:

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasti.../dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

And my NEW BOOK:

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter


----------



## Amyshojai

DA Boulter, got your new book--congrats!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Talia, I tagged your latest book. Congratulations on the new release. Congrats on the baby as well. You might try what my wife did to deal with morning sickness. She gave it to me. I swear I was as queasy as her most days.  

Alondo, Welcome to the thread. I tagged both versions of your books.


----------



## Decon

Help from all
Amazon have made one of my shorts FREE that I have not included in this tagging thread. Please copy and paste these tags.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055FE31W

politics, political thriller, conspiracy, conspiracy theories, crime thriller, war, afghanistan war, suspence, crime drama, cia, spy thriller, spy, short fiction, short story, assassination

Four New Books ... Forget My Signature books
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYPCW

e-dating, divorce recovery, humor, dating, dating fraud, declan conner, short story, short fiction, divorce, romance comedy, lad lit, drama

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HLNFY

declan conner, short story, social politics, divorce, self-help, alcoholism, drugs, short fiction, contemporary fiction, women, family relationships, family, social 
psychology, psychological thriller, suspense thriller

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYNS8

ghost story, horror thriller, declan conner, short story, short fiction, paranormal, action, suspense, horror, adventure, short stories, dreams, psychological thriller, paranormal romance, supernatural thriller

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0058PRE92

declan conner, short fiction, novelette, crime, paranormal romance, paranormal, dreams, murder mystery, suspence, thriller, grief, contemporary fiction, bullying, psychology, crime drama

Lots of new to me this time. Got them all


----------



## Amyshojai

Decon, got your short tagged. Congrats!


----------



## Tonya

WOW!! Lots of newbie!! Welcome!!
Tagged and caught up with the following. I appreciate all the LOVE back

DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon)
CarmenAdler
klenart
Vera Nazarian
Bailey Bristol 
JM Gellene
Ken Rossignal
NicholasAndrews
ccjames
Steve Silkin
Decon
CarmenAdler
Patricia McLinn
Steve Richer
Judi Coltman
Alondo


----------



## Todd Young

I've been away from this thread for so long that I can't even say I'm back. I've been hard at work on my new novel - Dressing Up - and I would appreciate some tags.

I've been back to page 780 and tagged everything from that point to here.

The link for my new book is:

http://www.amazon.com/Dressing-Up-ebook/dp/B005ME7MPK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315694136&sr=1-1

If you could paste these tags in it would be much appreciated:

young love, m m romance, contemporary romance, gay college, gay jocks, gay romance, coming out, gay teen, lgbt, gay love, gay erotica, m m erotica

I'd also appreciate any tags for Corrupted, but it's not necessary.

Thanks


----------



## kahuna

Todd Young

Tagged ya!

My tags you can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, bridal shower, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your new one Todd. Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Tonya said:


> WOW!! Lots of newbie!! Welcome!!
> Tagged and caught up with the following. I appreciate all the LOVE back
> DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon)
> CarmenAdler
> ...


Hi Tonya, just tagged all three of your books. I sure can use some tags for my books. I will reciprocate any help.

Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## nownewstrue

Done up to here from my last post. So many new ones I couldn't even go further back yet. 

I only need 13 more Likes and 8 more tags to get me to 25 and I'm all set. Thanks bunches! Here's the link -

http://www.amazon.com/Playing-Fire-Anthology-Horror-ebook/dp/B005CDD4IK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315964477&sr=1-1


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up again.


----------



## Evan Couzens

Hoo lordypants this thread moves fast. Caught up between 781 and now

Obligatory: 
http://www.amazon.com/Battlesongs-of-Hope-ebook/dp/B005KO6FBO/
wizards, anarchy, apocalyptic, post-apocalyptic, music, war, magic, dark fantasy, fantasy, urban fantasy, humanism, quest


----------



## The Fussy Librarian

Holy smokes, things have been busy the last few days. Went back six pages and got all of the newcomers.


----------



## Talia Jager

All caught up tonight.

Thanks for all the congrats - both for the book and the baby. Ricky - sounds like a great idea, maybe I can transfer it to him while he's sleeping. Thankfully, I just hit the 2nd trimester, so I'm hoping the nausea will settle down now.

Thanks for the tags on my books.

It's the last book in my signature line, Secret Bloodline, or you can click here: http://www.amazon.com/Secret-Bloodline-ebook/dp/B005MJI1HI/

vampire, teen, young adult, young adult paranormal, vampire romance, paranormal romance, fantasy, vampire hunter, friendship, love, blood, fiction, adventure, forbidden love

Thanks!


----------



## Mica Jade

All caught up for Tuesday. 

Thanks for the tags


----------



## mdohno

Yikes! Lots of new books! I'm caught up with the new ones. 

Tags for "Faithful Deceptions"  -

    danger, human trafficking, melissa ohnoutka, romance, romance novel, suspense, romantic mystery, revenge, exciting, romantic suspense, homeland security, action, texas, contemporary, adventure 

Thanks so much!!
Melissa


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Tagging again this morning. Just noticed that my "Star Chosen" ebook needs more of the tag:
*Christian Science Fiction*
so can my Kindleboards buddies tag it as such (as well as the usual tags)?
Here is the link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003ICWE60
Thanks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged everything new.


----------



## aaronpolson

Man... Miss a couple of days and you're really behind the eight ball.

Caught up again. Finally.

Thanks for the tags, and especially for:


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Got the newbies.

Talia, good luck with the morning sickness.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nothing new for me this morning.


----------



## Nina Croft

Thanks for the Tags, everyone!

I'm all caught up - I'm getting faster - starting to recognize people!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Should be writing a blog post...but distracted by tagging instead. 
Caught up.
thanks for return tags and likes. 
Grace x


----------



## Connor Nicolas

Hi All!

Tagged and Liked Evan, alexadena, Talia, Mica,mdohno, Joe C, Nina Croft, Lexy Harper and Grace Eliot (nice reviews by the way!).  Thank you for any reciprocal tags or likes!


----------



## Tom S. Figueiredo

Hi people. *43 new books tagged today*! Tomorrow, I'll be back here.

Thanks all the taggs and "LIKE".



*MY TAGS (NEW)*:
childrens books, childhood, circus, bargain kindle books, 3rd grade, 99 cent kindle books, 3rd grade reading, relationships, picture books, 4th grade books

*(remember: "The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press TT." So copy the tags above and paste them in the tag box)*

*MY BOOK:* http://www.amazon.com/I-remember-my-circus-ebook/dp/B005EZ0W0Y


----------



## seventhspell

caught up again, new for me today, 
Kent Kelly all new ones
valeriec80 new one
nownewstrue
Sarah Woodbury as requested
tom_s_figueiredo
elenaaitken
Borislava Borissova
Talia Jager
Alondo
my links are in my signature thanks for any tags back


----------



## Ricky Sides

Nothing new for me? Ok, I'll be back.


----------



## Les Turner

All caught up again.

Any newbies feel free to tag my book. Link is in sig below.

Cheers, everyone.


----------



## mscottwriter

Okay, I'm back in the game! 

I've moved backwards and tagged everyone I could.

If you would do the same for me, I'd certainly appreciate it.

http://www.amazon.com/Straight-Hell-Lilith-ebook/dp/B005M3MQ84/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316043686&sr=1-1


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mscott9985 said:


> Okay, I'm back in the game!
> 
> I've moved backwards and tagged everyone I could.
> 
> If you would do the same for me, I'd certainly appreciate it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Straight-Hell-Lilith-ebook/dp/B005M3MQ84/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316043686&sr=1-1


Welcome back. Got you tagged.


----------



## Amyshojai

Welcome back, too--got all of 'em tagged.


----------



## Ricky Sides

mscott9985 said:


> Okay, I'm back in the game!
> 
> I've moved backwards and tagged everyone I could.
> 
> If you would do the same for me, I'd certainly appreciate it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Straight-Hell-Lilith-ebook/dp/B005M3MQ84/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316043686&sr=1-1


I checked them all and tagged the ones I hadn't tagged in the past.


----------



## kahuna

MSScott9985
Tagged ya!

My tags you can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, bridal shower, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## lynnemurray

Welcome new authors, returning authors and congrats to those with new books!

Today I tagged:
Mark Whiteway 3x
Talia Jager 5x
Tonya Kappes - Splitsville.com
Todd Young - tagged both
Michelle Scott 4x

All caught up--yay!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## Todd Young

Tagged and liked:

Alex Adena
Melissa Ohnoutka
Lexy Harper
Les Turner

My new book:

http://www.amazon.com/Dressing-Up-ebook/dp/B005ME7MPK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315694136&sr=1-1

Tags:

young love, m m romance, contemporary romance, gay college, gay jocks, gay romance, coming out, gay teen, lgbt, gay love, gay erotica, m m erotica

Any tags for Corrupted are also appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Adam Pepper

All caught up.  Thanks guys!


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up!!


----------



## Steve Silkin

Just tagged books by:

V. Joy Chloe
Michael Kingswood
Elena Aitken x 2
Michelle Scott
Figueiredo/Cedraz
Aaron Polson (new one)
Talia Jager (new x 2)
Todd Young x 2

Please tag me back!! If you don't want to tag all of mine, just tag The Bishop Moves Diagonally


----------



## D.A. Boulter

And I'm all caught up again.


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Caught up. New to me: 

I Remember my Circus
Dressing Up
2 of Talia's books that I hadn't seen before.

My books are in my sig. Cheers!


----------



## Alex MacLean

All caught up with the new ones since my last post.


----------



## Austin_Briggs

Hi all, in the middle of catching up 

My tags: 

aztec, action, action adventure, sorcery, shamanism, mexico, fantasy series, fantasy adventure, fantasy, adventure, american history, kindle book, kindle, historical fantasy, magical realism

(please paste them into the "add" little window and click "add"... easy!


----------



## T.M.souders author

I was more behind than I thought! All caught up now though!

Tags: 
adversity, inspirational romance, romance contemporary, womens fiction, christian romance, contemporary fiction, love story, tragedy, true love, family drama, romance, women s fiction, hope

http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-On-Hope-ebook/dp/B005CPD2BC/
http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-Hope-T-M-Souders/dp/1463721013/


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning all.

Did ketchup.


----------



## Amyshojai

Morning--still caught up.


----------



## Meb Bryant

Caught up 714-788. Welcome Newbies!

Harbinger of Evil http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XMQKSW 
mystery, thriller, suspense, french quarter, new orleans, jfk assassination, 1960s, adult fiction, mafia, the mob, meb bryant, organized crime, romantic suspense, kindle indie store, bi-racial

Paperback http://www.amazon.com/Harbinger-Evil-Meb-Bryant/dp/1461130301/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314942595&sr=8-1
mystery, thriller, suspense, french quarter, new orleans, jfk assassination, 1960s, adult fiction, mafia, the mob, meb bryant, organized crime, romantic suspense, kindle indie store, bi-racial

Monster Spray http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055T7FZ4
short story, short stories, thriller, mystery, suspense, serial killer, meb bryant, paranormal, kids, short stories, kindle edition, kindle indie store, kindle singles, 99 cents, elizabeth simmons

Thank you.


----------



## Mica Jade

All Caught Up!

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Tagging away again. Thanks for all the tags and "Likes."


----------



## RedTash

I've just tagged:

Amy Shojai
Ricky Sides
James Powell (if we tag it more than once, does it still count?)
Lynne Murray
Jacqueline Girder
Adam Pepper
Todd Young (although the cover probably needs a rework, dear)
Tess St John
Steve Silkin
DA Boulter
Marcin Wrona
Alex MacLean
Lexy Harper
Austin Briggs
TM Souders
Barbara Ebel
Meb Bryant (that little girl with the gun scared me!)

...and that's all I can do today.

This Brilliant Darkness is new and in need of tags & likes: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005LSNB2A/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

dark fantasy, humor, monster, horror, past-lives, fantasy, horror lite, monster, hoosier, dunn woods, iu, contemporary fantasy, indiana, religion, star trek, suspense,funny

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Amyshojai

RedTash, congrats on the new book and thanks for the tags. I got you covered.


----------



## herocious

Hi. I'm all caught up since my last post. Thanks for the tags!


----------



## _Sheila_

All caught up.  

Had problems with The Starlight Prince...

There were no tags.

Will try again later.

My books are in my signature, the tags for all of them are --  series, serial novel, indie author, amateur sleuth, humorous mystery, 99 cents, sheila horgan, cozy mystery, comedy mystery, kindle, humor, beach read, sisters, clean mystery


Thank you!

Sheila


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your new one, Red. Congrats.


----------



## Judi Coltman

Tagged back to 784 - compter battery is dying and finger is tired.  I will continue to Like and tag when I recharge!  Thank you for your reciprocity!


----------



## Steve the Bear

Caught up again.


----------



## nownewstrue

Everyone on this page done - like and tag. 

http://www.amazon.com/Playing-Fire-Anthology-Horror-ebook/dp/B005CDD4IK/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t

I just need 8 more Likes!  and only a couple more Tags and I'm good. Thanks so much!!!! 

Also a post here about this whole thing and your marketing message on Amazon - http://alchemyofscrawl.wordpress.com/2011/09/15/what-is-your-marketing-message-on-amazon/


----------



## Talia Jager

All caught up! Thank you!!

BTW, someone copied and pasted the wrong tags on Secret Bloodline.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Todd Young said:


> My new book:
> http://www.amazon.com/Dressing-Up-ebook/dp/B005ME7MPK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315694136&sr=1-1
> Tags:


Just tagged your book Todd. I sure can use tags for my books in signature. I will reciprocate you all.

Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

RedTash said:


> I've just tagged:
> This Brilliant Darkness is new and in need of tags & likes: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005LSNB2A/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


Just tagged you Red. My books are in signature.

Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## leearco

Caught up again.

Please tag and like mine.


----------



## HaemishM

Been away for too long, but caught up the last 6 pages worth of tagging.


----------



## Todd Young

I've tagged and liked:

Adam Pepper
Austin Briggs
Red Tash
Lee William Tisler
Gary A. Ballard

My new book:

http://www.amazon.com/Dressing-Up-ebook/dp/B005ME7MPK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315694136&sr=1-1

Tags:

young love, m m romance, contemporary romance, gay college, gay jocks, gay romance, coming out, gay teen, lgbt, gay love, gay erotica, m m erotica

If you could like as well as tag it would be appreciated. Any tags for Corrupted are also appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Red Rash, got your new one.  Good luck.


----------



## CarmenAdler

All caught up! 

My book:

http://www.amazon.com/Glass-Wall-Book-One-ebook/dp/B005LHMSP2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316148504&sr=8-1

My tags to cut and paste:

fantasy romance, chick lit, 99 cents, fairies, humorous fantasy, mystery and suspense, mystery series, paranormal series, juvenile fiction, teen, teen romance, young adult, young adult paranormal, young adult paranormal romance, urban fantasy


----------



## kahuna

Red Tash

Tagged ya!

My tags you can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, bridal shower, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## lynnemurray

Today I tagged:

Red Tash - This Brilliant Darkness
Gary A. Ballard 4x
Chryse Wymer (Alchemyofscrawl) - added one more "like" thanks for the interesting blog perspective, I'm learning so much from fellow authors on these boards.

Thanks everyone for all the tags and liked!

Lynne


----------



## D.A. Boulter

And I'm all caught up once more.


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Caught up. New to me: Gary Ballard.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with:

Michael Kingswood
Aaronpolson
Kent Kelly
Valeriec80
Nownewstrue
Tom Figueiredo
Elenaaitken
Borislava Borissova
Alondo
Judi Coltman
Todd Young
mscott 9985
Red Tash

----------------------

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Ricky Sides

I'm still caught up to this point. Come on somebody. Make a new release for me to tag. 

Oh, I released a bundle package this morning. It could use some tags if you please.

peacekeepers, ricky sides, series, cheap kindle books, post apocalyptic fiction, action adventure, military fiction, bundle, books 1 - 3

http://www.amazon.com/Peacekeepers-Books-3-ebook/dp/B005NGKA2O/ref=sr_1_13?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316171898&sr=1-13

Thank you,
Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> I'm still caught up to this point. Come on somebody. Make a new release for me to tag.
> 
> Oh, I released a bundle package this morning. It could use some tags if you please.
> 
> peacekeepers, ricky sides, series, cheap kindle books, post apocalyptic fiction, action adventure, military fiction, bundle, books 1 - 3
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Peacekeepers-Books-3-ebook/dp/B005NGKA2O/ref=sr_1_13?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316171898&sr=1-13
> 
> Thank you,
> Ricky


Looks like I was the first to tag you.   A three book omnibus is a good idea.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Ricky, Congrats on your 3 in 1 bundle. I just liked and tagged it.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Carmen, tagged 'ya.  Nice cover.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews

All caught up. Please remember to copy and paste these tags to both the paperback and ebook version.

dragons, action, adventure, comedic fantasy, comedy, epic fantasy, fantasy, funny, humor, magic, quest, sorcery, tournament, warrior

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005LFYPZK/

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0615493866


----------



## RedTash

Thanks!  Tagging and "liking" everyone from my last post to here, now.


----------



## Amyshojai

Nicholas, got your book tagged, welcome to the thread. All caught up.


----------



## Tom S. Figueiredo

Hi people. *34 NEW BOOKS tagged TODAY*! Soon, I'll be back here.

I would be thankful for your taggs!



*MY TAGS (##### NEW #####)*:
childrens books, childhood, circus, bargain kindle books, 3rd grade, 99 cent kindle books, 3rd grade reading, relationships, picture books, 4th grade books

*(remember: "The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press TT." So copy the tags above and paste them in the tag box)*

*MY BOOK:* http://www.amazon.com/I-remember-my-circus-ebook/dp/B005EZ0W0Y


----------



## Gertie Kindle

NicholasAndrews said:


> All caught up. Please remember to copy and paste these tags to both the paperback and ebook version.
> 
> dragons, action, adventure, comedic fantasy, comedy, epic fantasy, fantasy, funny, humor, magic, quest, sorcery, tournament, warrior
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005LFYPZK/
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0615493866


I had already tagged your ebook and I got your paperback today.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thanks for the tags folks. I'm still caught up.


----------



## seventhspell

Hi caught up only new for me today, 
mscott9985
redtash new one

thanks for any tags back


----------



## Austin_Briggs

Caught up since the last few pages. 

Appreciate your tagging! My tags are: 

aztec, american history, fantasy series, mexico, action adventure, action, adventure, sorcery, shamanism, fantasy, kindle, kindle book, historical fantasy, magical realism, fantasy adventure 

Please copy and paste into the "add" little window, and press "add".


----------



## Kent Kelly

Caught up again.  

If anyone could tag my new novel, Dark Angel's Web (sig), I'd be grateful!  Have a great weekend.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kent Kelly said:


> Caught up again.
> 
> If anyone could tag my new novel, Dark Angel's Web (sig), I'd be grateful! Have a great weekend.


Tagged you and good luck.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your new one Kent, congrats! All caught up for the weekend.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Judi x2
Playing w/Fire
Secret Bloodline
Leearco x2
HaemishM x2
Glass Wall
Peacekeepers
Red x2
Circus
Dark Angel


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up for Friday...I appreciate any and all tags back...see my siggy!!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Got'cha Kent.


----------



## T.M.souders author

Caught up!

Tags: 
adversity, inspirational romance, romance contemporary, womens fiction, christian romance, contemporary fiction, love story, tragedy, true love, family drama, romance, women s fiction, hope

http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-On-Hope-ebook/dp/B005CPD2BC/
http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-Hope-T-M-Souders/dp/1463721013/


----------



## lynnemurray

Just a few today:

Ricky Sides - tagged your new omnibus
Nicholas Andrews - tagged PB (did ebook earlier)
Kent David Kelly

All caught up--thanks to everyone for your tags and "likes"!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thanks Lynne. I appreciate the tags.

http://www.amazon.com/Peacekeepers-Books-3-ebook/dp/B005NGKA2O/ref=sr_1_13?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316171898&sr=1-13

peacekeepers, ricky sides, series, cheap kindle books, post apocalyptic fiction, action adventure, military fiction, bundle, books 1 - 3

I'm caught up again.


----------



## aaronpolson

Holy fast-movers, Batman. This thread is crazy... Caught up for now.

I'd love some tag love on a revised and resurrected book:



Especially if you could tag up "supernatural thriller".

Cheers to all--I'll stop in again this weekend after nursing my sore tagging finger.


----------



## Steve Silkin

Just tagged books by:

D.A. Boulter x 3*
Gary Ballard x 2
Kent David Kelly

* Somehow just noticed that I hadn't tagged Prey; then checked and saw I hadn't tagged Courtesan and Steadfasting either. Go figure.

Please tag me back!!   If you don't want to tag all my books, just tag The Bishop Moves Diagonally!!


----------



## Mica Jade

All Tagged Up!

Thanks for the tags!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

And I'm all caught up yet again.


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged up Aaron's requested tag. Nothing else for me this morning.


----------



## Nina Croft

All caught up!


----------



## seventhspell

Caught up new for me today, 

Kent Kelly, new one
aaronpolson, revised book

thanks for any tags back, links in signature


----------



## Caddy

Hi! I will commit a little time each day to tagging. With 790 pages, there are a lot here. I would appreciate people also tagging mine. Gastien Part 1: The Cost of the Dream. Please see signature, click on the book cover. Also, the paperback will show up in a week or two, if you could check back on it in that time and give it the same tags:

It is easiest if you copy the tags right here and then go to my link. Once there, please like the page (under my title) and then type "tt" quickly. This brings up a box where you can simply hit "paste" and all of my tags are entered. Then hit "save tags" THANKS! I will check often and keep on tagging new people that come in after this post.

*Here are the tags that I would like used: coming of age fiction, romance, historical romance, deception, France, painting, Paris, artist, bohemian, drama, fiction, sex, struggle, Montmartre, graphic sex

Here is the link, or you can click on my cover below: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316401819&sr=1-1*
I an a new author and tagging is new to me. If you feel some of these tags will be ineffective, please feel free to add others instead.

Thank you. I did Kent Kelly, Ricky Sides, T.M. souders, aaronpolson,Steve Silkin's book Bishop..., all of Lexy Harper and all of seventhspell. Then I realized some on you are just updating who you have tagged, so I will catch each person on the post where they ask for tags as I go through back pages, a little at a time daily.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning.  

Caddy, someone will be by to give you the initiation about jumping in.  You can't possibly go back that far and tag everything.  You'd never write another book!

Got'cha Caddy and aaronp got Smoke.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there Caddy,

Welcome to the thread. I tagged your book. 

Just go back six pages and tag forward from there. You'll soon tag all of the active taggers. No one expects you to go through the whole thread.

This next is a set of tips and information you might find useful.

Some of the problems that prevent people's tags from counting:

1. *They have never made a purchase, so they can't tag.*

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=tag_dpp_pt_ihlp_wt?ie=UTF8&nodeId=16238571&pop-up=1

Quoting Amazon:

*Can everyone see my tags?*

_By default, if you have at least one purchase at Amazon, everyone can see your tags. If you don't have a purchase yet, your tags will not be publicly visible. However, as soon as you buy something and add a new tag, all your tags will become public. Your tags will help others find interesting products, and likewise you can see how other customers have tagged products. As you navigate using tags, you will find more and more interesting products, as collectively organized by other Amazon customers._

2. *Not logged into their account.*

3. *They use the Agree with these tags button and think they have tagged, but haven't.*

4. *Sometimes tags just do not stick.* Multiple times I've tagged books I distinctly remembered tagging only to return at a later date to spot check and found that the tags were missing.

5. *Amazon glitches.* They happen. The worst was when about two days worth of tags disappeared for everyone and we all rolled up our sleeves, went back about eight pages and did them again.

None of us know exactly how or why tagging works, but I believe it does. In my opinion, it's like the stock market. The only people who lose are the ones who jump out. I think the traffic through the product pages also plays a role, albeit a smaller one than the actual tags. Can I prove that? Nope.  But I've been doing this a long time now, and I've had a lot of opportunities to observe the correlations between increased traffic flow by new taggers and a bump in sales disproportionate to the number of new taggers. *That's not to suggest that taggers should buy the books they are tagging.* It's merely an observation that the sales bump exceeds traffic flow by taggers, and I think there almost has to be a correlation. Perhaps Amazons recommendation algorithms use those page traffic stats? I really don't know, but I'll tell you what I do know. There is an undeniable correlation between slow tagging days and slow sales days. At least that has been my experience. On the days tagging was booming, so were my sales. Hey, that's a good thing. 

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Thanks for the tagging insight Ricky.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Caddy, welcome to the tagging zoo--I tagged your books. All caught up!


----------



## kahuna

Caddy,

Tagged ya!

My tags you can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, bridal shower, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Ricky Sides

You're welcome Joe.


----------



## Alex MacLean

New for me: Red Tash
                Ricky Sides - The Peacekeepers, Books 1-3
                K.D. Kelly
                Scott Cleveland
                Aaron Polson - new book
                Caddy Rowland

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Caddy, and welcome.

Added supernatural thriller to your new edition, Aaron.


----------



## gregoryblackman

Been awhile, catching up now.


----------



## Ed_ODell

All,

Caught up to page 786. Have to stop for a bit to watch some fooball! I'll hopefully get caught back up to this page this afternoon.

As always, a big welcome to all new members. May each of you enjoy success.


----------



## Caddy

Ricky, thanks for the information.  I have started six pages back like you recommended and will keep going when time permits.  This is a cool idea.  Thank you to everyone who has tagged me and will tag me!


----------



## Judi Coltman

All caught up, I think!


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Judi, tagged both your books, welcome to the thread! All caught up.


----------



## Steve the Bear

I iz caught up


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there folks,

Someone accidentally placed the wrong tags on my latest release. Please use these.

peacekeepers, ricky sides, series, cheap kindle books, post apocalyptic fiction, action adventure, military fiction, bundle, books 1 - 3

http://www.amazon.com/Peacekeepers-Books-3-ebook/dp/B005NGKA2O/ref=sr_1_13?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316171898&sr=1-13

Thank you,
Ricky


----------



## thaliafrost

Hi, all, 
Going to start 6 pages back in a minute and get to tagging.  I'm Thalia, and I'd love it if you'd tag my book with these tags. It's a new release, and it would help a lot, I'm sure:

tags: 
erotica, erotic thriller, erotic romance, light bdsm, suspense, mystery, thriller, serial killer

http://www.amazon.com/Bound-to-Danger-ebook/dp/B005N1LY42/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1316288844&sr=1-1

Thanks!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread.   I tagged your new release.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

thaliafrost said:


> Hi, all,
> Going to start 6 pages back in a minute and get to tagging.  I'm Thalia, and I'd love it if you'd tag my book with these tags. It's a new release, and it would help a lot, I'm sure:
> 
> tags:
> erotica, erotic thriller, erotic romance, light bdsm, suspense, mystery, thriller, serial killer
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Bound-to-Danger-ebook/dp/B005N1LY42/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1316288844&sr=1-1
> 
> Thanks!


Got you tagged and welcome.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

A Walk In The Woods
Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author, Margaret lake
A Walk In The Woods paperback 
Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, indie author, Margaret lake
Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Thalia, got you tagged, too. All caught up.


----------



## Zander Schloss

Hey, everybody. Great idea. I'll tag back as far as I can. Thanks in advance.

My book is:
http://www.amazon.com/Blue-Hill-Asa-Roth-ebook/dp/B005GHQ92K/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1

tags:
young adult, young adult series, YA, YA fiction, teen, coming of age

Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Todd, got your book tagged, welcome to the thread.

We recommend you go back 6 pages--that will catch all the "regular" taggers. Then if you check in once a day you'll stay caught up as this thread moves very quickly.

The easiest/quickest way to tag is to click on the book in the signature, hit "tt" to open the tag window, and then copy/drag the tags into the box and save. Please note that AGREE WITH TAGS does not work. *s*

Thanks in advance for your reciprocal tags. I've found that tagging works wonders for helping raise the placement of books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Todd R. Tystad said:


> Hey, everybody. Great idea. I'll tag back as far as I can. Thanks in advance.
> 
> My book is:
> http://www.amazon.com/Blue-Hill-Asa-Roth-ebook/dp/B005GHQ92K/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
> 
> tags:
> young adult, young adult series, YA, YA fiction, teen, coming of age
> 
> Thanks!


Got you tagged and welcome.


----------



## Zander Schloss

Thanks, Amy and Gertie. I've been tagging and - bonus for me - have already found some great books I'd like to read. And I can do this while watching football. Everyone goes home a winner.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread, Todd. I tagged your book.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Yes, Welcome Todd. Just got your book.


----------



## kahuna

Todd R. Tystad

Thalia Frost

Tagged ya!

My tags you can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, bridal shower, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Bellagirl

Hey guys,
haven't been back here in a couple of weeks, so I have lots of tagging to do!!  (Hi to all new taggers!)

I need everyone's help - my book has just become available (finally!!) for purchase on Amazon.ca and I desperately need some tags!! Please help me out here, I only have 1 set of tags and they're lonely and in need of company! I wouldn't mind some Likes either, if you're feeling generous 

http://www.amazon.ca/dp/1463766696

Elisa


----------



## Judi Coltman

Ricky Sides said:


> Hi there folks,
> 
> Someone accidentally placed the wrong tags on my latest release. Please use these.
> 
> peacekeepers, ricky sides, series, cheap kindle books, post apocalyptic fiction, action adventure, military fiction, bundle, books 1 - 3
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Peacekeepers-Books-3-ebook/dp/B005NGKA2O/ref=sr_1_13?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316171898&sr=1-13
> 
> Thank you,
> Ricky


That would be me. I am so sorry. I think I have removed them. Let me know if they still show upQ


----------



## AllisonKraft

Hello, everyone! I finally finished tagging the last 6 pages, and am now including the info for my own new book.

You can cut/paste the following tags:
paranormal, paranormal romance, titanic, time travel, time travel romance, romance, vampire

Kindle link: http://www.amazon.com/Destined-ebook/dp/B005IZRO24/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
Paperback link: http://www.amazon.com/Destined-Allison-Kraft/dp/1466207019/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1

And if anyone wants to tag the UK page: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Destined-ebook/dp/B005IZRO24/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316307585&sr=8-1

Thanks!


----------



## Zander Schloss

Elisa: I just tagged Race Traitor. Sounds like a fascinating book. Best wishes for your continued success!


----------



## kahuna

Allison Craft

Tagged ya!

Bella Girl. Because you are on amazon Canada, we would all need to buy something from amazon canada in order to be able to tag your book there.

My tags you can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, bridal shower, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Bellagirl

Todd, thank you  and tagged you right back.

Kahuna - I didn't know that. Hopefully there are some Canadians on the tagging thread who can add some tags to my lonely Amazon.ca set! (fingers crossed)

http://www.amazon.ca/dp/1463766696


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with new ones--but couldn't tag the Canadian book, sorry. Is it also on the US amazon? happy to tag there!


----------



## Bellagirl

Hi Amy, the link to my Amazon.com is in my signature line. But I think you've probably tagged me already - I certainly remember all your books! (own two kitties myself)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bellagirl said:


> Hey guys,
> haven't been back here in a couple of weeks, so I have lots of tagging to do!!  (Hi to all new taggers!)
> 
> I need everyone's help - my book has just become available (finally!!) for purchase on Amazon.ca and I desperately need some tags!! Please help me out here, I only have 1 set of tags and they're lonely and in need of company! I wouldn't mind some Likes either, if you're feeling generous
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/dp/1463766696
> 
> Elisa


I tried but it looks like I don't have tagging privileges in CA. There were not boxes for me to check beside your tags and tt didn't work.


----------



## aaronpolson

Here I go a tagging again...

Thanks for the tags in return. I need to update my signature line for



Cheers!


----------



## Meb Bryant

Caught up 714-792. Welcome Newbies!

Harbinger of Evil http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XMQKSW 
mystery, thriller, suspense, french quarter, new orleans, jfk assassination, 1960s, adult fiction, mafia, the mob, meb bryant, organized crime, romantic suspense, kindle indie store, bi-racial

Paperback http://www.amazon.com/Harbinger-Evil-Meb-Bryant/dp/1461130301/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314942595&sr=8-1
mystery, thriller, suspense, french quarter, new orleans, jfk assassination, 1960s, adult fiction, mafia, the mob, meb bryant, organized crime, romantic suspense, kindle indie store, bi-racial

Monster Spray http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055T7FZ4
short story, short stories, thriller, mystery, suspense, serial killer, meb bryant, paranormal, kids, short stories, kindle edition, kindle indie store, kindle singles, 99 cents, elizabeth simmons

Talia, I checked my tags for your book. It wasn't me. Good luck!

Thank you all for tags and likes.


----------



## 28612

Doing the caught up dance, after:

Judi C x2
Michael K x5 (would have done 6, but HOW NOT TO links back to JAR's page
Aaron P's new one+ supernaturaled revised
Kent David (Dark Angel's Web - the one in your sig - links for others?)
Valerie - requested 1 (though tagging finger itched over sig covers - any time you say, will tag them)
Nownewstrue
Sarah W's 2 requests+1 previously missed
Tom F
Elena's new
Borislava x3 (2 versions of 1 book+2nd book)
Talia's new one (hope the morning sickness has ebbed)
Alondo x3
Michelle S (succubus and Detroit in same tag string &#8230
Red Tash's new one
Ricky S's bundle
Caddy
Thalia
Todd T
Allison

Elisa - it's not letting me do .ca - sorry!

Gregory - you changed covers again! Made me look to see if they were new. Covers I remember, titles not so much. This is 3rd cover for your 1st book, right?

TIA for tags! Here are the ones I'm asking for now from those who haven't tagged my books:

Almost a Bride (Wyoming Wildflowers Book 1)

http://ow.ly/63Q6k

http://www.amazon.com/Almost-Bride-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58Z2

Emotional romance, reunion romance, ranch romance, cowboy romance, rancher, ranching, cowboy, marriage of convenience romance, lost love romance, sizzle, marriage of convenience, second-chance romance, patricia mclinn, backlist ebooks, western romance

Match Made in Wyoming (Wyoming Wildflowers Book 2)

http://ow.ly/63QeX

http://www.amazon.com/Match-Made-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58V6

Emotional romance, reunion romance, ranch romance, cowboy romance, rancher, ranching, cowboy, sizzle, snowbound, secret identity, patricia mclinn, wounded hero romance, dog rescue, collie dog, collie puppy

A Stranger in the Family (Book 1: Bardville Trilogy) (Bardville, Wyoming Trilogy)

http://ow.ly/63Qmh

http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Family-Book-Bardville-ebook/dp/B00457VKIA

Emotional romance, family secrets, ranch, ranching, ranch romance, secret baby romance, sizzle, adoption reunion, romance novel, western romance, heartwarming, trilogy romance, kindle authors, patricia mclinn, 99 cents

Prelude to a Wedding (The Wedding Series Book 1)

http://ow.ly/63QJM

http://www.amazon.com/Prelude-Wedding-Book-ebook/dp/B0044XUZ72

Emotional romance, Chicago romance, family secrets, opposites attract romance, 
trilogy romance, kindle authors, patricia mclinn, sizzle, backlist ebooks, college friends, heartwarming, backlist ebooks, romance novel, love story books, antique appraiser

WIDOW WOMAN
http://www.amazon.com/Widow-Woman-ebook/dp/B00457VKIK

Any down votes on "contemporary" and "contemporary romance" much appreciated

Preferred tags:
western historical romance, romance, historical romance, fiction, western, relationships, ranch, 1880s, 19th century, wyoming, kindle, cowboy, cowboys, backlist ebooks, kindle authors


----------



## Todd Young

I've tagged and liked new to me and new ones for::

Nicholas Andrews
Red Tash
Kent David Kelly
Ricky Sides
Aaron Polson
Caddy Rowland
Gregory Blackman
Edward O'Dell
Steve Richer
Thalia Frost
Todd R. Tystad
Elisa Hategan
Allison Kraft
Patricia McLinn

My new book:

http://www.amazon.com/Dressing-Up-ebook/dp/B005ME7MPK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315694136&sr=1-1

Tags:

young love, m m romance, contemporary romance, gay college, gay jocks, gay romance, coming out, gay teen, lgbt, gay love, gay erotica, m m erotica

If you could like as well as tag it would be appreciated. Any tags for Corrupted are also appreciated.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Judi Coltman said:


> That would be me. I am so sorry. I think I have removed them. Let me know if they still show upQ


No problem, Judi. It's a simple mistake that's all too easy to make. Thank you for correcting the problem.

Alison, welcome to the thread. I tagged your book. 

Elisa, I can't tag in the Canada store, sorry.

Thanks for the tags everyone. I'll be releasing my new book in a few days.


----------



## Austin_Briggs

So many new books (for me), caught up. 

May I ask to focus on 2 tags for me, please? Just copy and paste them into the little “add window” and click “add”. 

-

historical fantasy, magical realism

-

Thank you  

Link in sig.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done. I had to untag one though because I had already tagged so many.


----------



## Austin_Briggs

Ricky Sides said:


> Done. I had to untag one though because I had already tagged so many.


Thanks! Done all yours, too.


----------



## Alex MacLean

All caught up again.

Allison, I added your tags to the UK site.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Austin, added the two new tags.

Ricky, I may need a few sleepless nights so I'm looking forward to Claws 2 when it comes out. Another great cover.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Good morning.

Caught up, and Gertie thanks for that long list because I had previously missed some of your books.

Ed_ODell
Austin added your historical fiction and magical realism
thaliafrost
Todd R
Allison K
Bellagril
Ricky....awaiting Claws2


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Doctor Barbara said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Caught up, and Gertie thanks for that long list because I had previously missed some of your books.


Thanks for taking the time to check them.


----------



## gregoryblackman

Still catching up, I guess this is what happens when you take a week off tagging


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Caddy said:


> Ricky, thanks for the information. I have started six pages back like you recommended and will keep going when time permits. This is a cool idea. Thank you to everyone who has tagged me and will tag me!


Just tagged your book Caddy. My books are in signature. Thanks in advance to you and others for tagging help.


----------



## ShaunaG

gregoryblackman said:


> Still catching up, I guess this is what happens when you take a week off tagging


Ditto.

*clickclickclickclickclickclick*


----------



## Heather Hummel Author

Eileen Muller said:


> Working on getting caught up. Tagged the following: Kisiel, Herocious, Richer, Nicolas, Hummel, et al


Eileen - Got you back - seeing who else is new and tagging today.

Cheers,
Heather


----------



## Heather Hummel Author

I caught up by tagging:

Todd Tystad
Eileen (noted above)
Shoshana
Patricia McLinn
Todd Young
Austin Briggs
Alex MacLean

I have a *new one* that I was the editor for that could use some tags (thanks to those who already have!):



*And, if you're new and missed them, my other ones are (also in sig line):*
Write from the Heart: A Novel (Journals from the Heart)
Whispers from the Heart: A Novel (Journals from the Heart)
GO BIKE & Other Signs from the Universe (Unforgettable: Write Your Story)
Gracefully: Looking and Being Your Best at Any Age

Have a great rest of the weekend everyone!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Gertie,

This one is less horror and more post apocalyptic. It's an experimental book that heavily incorporates photos to help with the visualization process. Mac does some pretty interesting work. Like this image he did today for the product page of book 7 of my peacekeeper series.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-media/product-gallery/B0041844IG/ref=cm_ciu_pdp_images_0?ie=UTF8&index=0

He also provided the wicked looking tree image in the background of the cover for Claws 2. He's interested in helping out a couple more authors. He has friends who have some period costumes and might be able to help you out with photos for your historical romances.

My apologies for taking the conversation off topic folks.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Gertie,
> 
> This one is less horror and more post apocalyptic. It's an experimental book that heavily incorporates photos to help with the visualization process. Mac does some pretty interesting work. Like this image he did today for the product page of book 7 of my peacekeeper series.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-media/product-gallery/B0041844IG/ref=cm_ciu_pdp_images_0?ie=UTF8&index=0
> 
> He also provided the wicked looking tree image in the background of the cover for Claws 2. He's interested in helping out a couple more authors. He has friends who have some period costumes and might be able to help you out with photos for your historical romances.
> 
> My apologies for taking the conversation off topic folks.
> 
> Have a great day,
> Ricky


Very cool. I'm working on some contemporaries now but I hope to get back to the medievals after the first of the year.


----------



## Ricky Sides

I hope you sell a million of your next release.


----------



## Zander Schloss

Thanks, tagging friends. I've caught up with everyone since yesterday. This is my new hobby - I feel like I'm accomplishing something for someone else AND I'm learning about everyone's books at the same time.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Gastien
Gregory x2
Swift, Blind
Blue Hill
Destined


----------



## Kathelm

I've been quietly keeping abreast of this thread.  

If you wouldn't mind, my second book, "Harbingers of Mortality" could use some tagging.

Thanks.


----------



## kahuna

Kathelm

Tagged ya!

Bella Girl. Because you are on amazon Canada, we would all need to buy something from amazon canada in order to be able to tag your book there.

My tags you can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, bridal shower, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kathelm said:


> I've been quietly keeping abreast of this thread.
> 
> If you wouldn't mind, my second book, "Harbingers of Mortality" could use some tagging.
> 
> Thanks.


Got it. Good luck with the new release.


----------



## Library4Science

All caught up.

These tags are for the first 6 volumes in my history series and they haven't been in the tagging thread for a couple months so if you are fairly new you probably haven't tagged them yet.

Please copy the tags below, click on the link, type tt (quickly), paste
in the box and save. Please do not use the sig. images.

1. Discovery and Exploration http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004KAA9P2 
American history,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material,kindle bargain books,discovery and exploration of america,christopher columbus magellan,the new world,coronado Pizarro Balboa de Soto,cartier sebastion cabot Drake Champlain Hudson ,eric the red pre-columbian voyages,ponce de leon in florida,john fiske,francis parkman,Mississippi Hudson St. Lawrence River

2. Colonization http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052ATGC6
American history,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material,kindle bargain books,founding of new amsterdam new york,pilgrim mayflower massachusetts new england,pequot massacre at fort mystic,st augustine huguenots dominique de gourgues,roanoke jamestown virginia,new sweden delaware maryland lord baltimore,quakers william penn pennsylvania,marquette mississippi joliet la salle,indentured white slaves in the colonies,harvard william and mary college

3. Revolution http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052AUF8K
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,kindle bargain books,1776 revolution united states boston massacre,battle lexington concord bunker hill long island,battle ticonderoga white plains trenton princeton,george washington braddock valley forge ,surrender burgoyne cornwallis montcalm,lafayette wayne wolfe,battle quebec stony point yorktown,John Paul Jones bon homme richard serapis ,benjamin franklin thomas jefferson james madison

4. The Critical Period http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052ABLQ0
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,united states of america,kindle bargain books,american democracy constitution thomas jefferson,george washington mount vernon,napoleon louisiana purchase new world power,columbia river northwest ordinance fur trade ,settlements public land problem ,john hancock james madison ,treaty of paris independence union,cotton gin slavery

5. 1812 Before and After http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057U1CQ4
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,united states of america,kindle bargain books,war of 1812 star spangled banner burning washington,battle of lake erie lake champlain tippecanoe new orleans,lewis and clark expedition crossing the great divide ,constitution guerriere java chesapeake shannon,robert fulton hudson albany clermont ,treaty of ghent first protective tariff disarmament on the lakes,monroe doctrine missouri compromise,alexander hamilton aaron burr duel trial

6. The Developing Nation http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005C6EL5M
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,united states of america,kindle bargain books developing nation,buffalo lake erie hudson river albany canal ,american railroad locomotive telegraph ,seminole creek black hawk ,jackson calhoun webster hayne ashburton,slavery anti-slavery slave-breaking abolition,battle of san jacinto alamo texas annexation,united states bank panic of 1837,log-cabin and hard cider campaign

Thanks for the tags.

Cheers,
Charlie Reese


----------



## Ricky Sides

Kathelm said:


> I've been quietly keeping abreast of this thread.
> 
> If you wouldn't mind, my second book, "Harbingers of Mortality" could use some tagging.
> 
> Thanks.


Done.  Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Tagging away to catch up. Hope you all had great weekend.


----------



## Tonya

Ricky Sides~can’t wait to read the new book!!
NEW TAGS FOR ME ARE FOLLOWED:
Steve Thomas
Scott Cleveland
Todd Tystad
Caddy Rowland
Thalia Frost
Allison Kraft
Kent Kelly
TM Souders
Playing with fire anthology
Talia Jage
Gary Ballard
Tom Figueirdo

Caught up!! Would appreciate likes and tag backs! Cheers!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you, Tonya.


----------



## Zander Schloss

Kathelm: I tagged all three shown in your signature. They look interesting, all three.


----------



## Tom S. Figueiredo

*Hi! 27 new BOOKS tagged today (pages 789-793)...*

Please, here is my book! Thank you very much.



*MY TAGS*:
childrens books, childhood, circus, bargain kindle books, 3rd grade books, 99 cent kindle books, relationships, picture books, 4th grade books, 99 cents kindle books

*(remember: The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press TT. So copy the tags above and paste them in the tag box)*

*MY BOOK:* http://www.amazon.com/I-remember-my-circus-ebook/dp/B005EZ0W0Y


----------



## HeyDrew

Hi All,

I'd love to jump in here and get some tags & likes for my book. I will, of course, be tagging in return, starting tonight. (Made it back to 788 already)

My requested tags:
horror, horror thriller, psychological thriller, mystery, haunted painting, haunted art, terror, art history, california, ghost, paranormal, psychic, forsaken, cheap kindle book, haunted house

My book, FORSAKEN: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005LT35MA


----------



## Caddy

Hello Everyone! Thanks for the tags. I learned while going that I should have provided all of the tags here so you could copy and paste. Some of my tags did not get used, except for a couple of times.

I have been busy tagging. I have tagged everyone who has posted on this thread from page 784 to now,

*For thoses who already tagged me*:
: 
IF you have time, could you please also add: Romance, Montmartre, Sex, Struggle, Graphic Sex to this link:http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316401819&sr=1-1

I could also use some "likes"

Thanks!

*FOR THOSE TAGGING ME STARTING NOW:*:

It is easiest if you copy the tags right here and then go to my link. Once there, please like the page (under my title) and then type "tt" quickly. This brings up a box where you can simply hit "paste" and all of my tags are entered. Then hit "save tags" THANKS! I will check often and keep on tagging new people that come in after this post.

Here are the tags that I would like used: coming of age fiction, romance, historical romance, deception, France, painting, Paris, artist, bohemian, drama, fiction, sex, struggle, Montmartre, graphic sex

Here is the link, or you can click on my cover below: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316401819&sr=1-1

I am sorry I did not make this easier right away. I feel like I am making friends just by seeing the names over and over. Have a great Monday everyone and Happy Writing. I will be editing Gastien Part 2: From Dream to Destiny.


----------



## kahuna

Hey, Drew ~

Tagged ya!

Bella Girl. Because you are on amazon Canada, we would all need to buy something from amazon canada in order to be able to tag your book there.

My tags you can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, bridal shower, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Les Turner

Wow, there's aquite a few new books on this thread since I last checked.

I'm all caught up now.

If you're new please tag my book, link is in sig below.

Cheers, everyone.


----------



## CarolBurnside/AnnieRayburn

Whew! I'm all caught up again. Covered pgs 781 - 793.

CarmenAdler - retagged w/your list
Nina Croft - new 1
klenart - perspective
Bailey Bristol - 1
privateerclause - chesapeake
NicholasAndrews - e & paper
ccjames - new 1
judi coltman
michael kingswood - all 8 on your Amazon pg
aaronpolson - new 1
Kent Kelly - all 9
valeriec80 - all 12
nownewstrue - 1
Sarah Woodbury - 6
tom_s_figueiredo - 1
elenaaitkin - new 1
borislava borissova - 2
Talia Jager - 5
Alondo - 3
Todd Young - 2
mscott9985 - 1
RedTash - new 1
HaemishM - 4
aaronpolson - smoke
Caddy - 1 (used your tags)
thaliafrost - 1
Todd R. Tystad - 1
Allison Kraft - 1 e & paper
Austin Briggs - 2 tags added
Kathelm - 3
HeyDrew - 1

NOTE TO NEWCOMERS: clicking 'agree with these tags' does not add tags. Please copy and paste the list given in the tag box.

Insight: http://www.amazon.com/Insight-ebook/dp/B0050JKOWK
TAGS: erotic romance, paranormal romance, sci-fi romance, short story, sensual romance, soul mate, 99 cents, kindle romance, telepathy, kindle author, annie rayburn, sexy e-book, kindle under a dollar, alternate reality, Denver, Colorado

Phantoms & Fantasies: http://www.amazon.com/Phantoms-Fantasies-ebook/dp/B0052Z8LAE 
TAGS: erotic romance, paranormal romance, sci-fi romance, novella, halloween, sensual romance, soul mate, kindle romance, telepathy, kindle author, annie rayburn, sexy e-book, alternate reality, Dallas, Texas

Bittersweet Obsessions: http://www.amazon.com/Bittersweet-Obsessions-ebook/dp/B0059VHT9K
TAGS: erotic romance, paranormal romance, sci-fi romance, sensual romance, soul mate, kindle romance, telepathy, kindle book, kindle author, annie rayburn, sexy e-book, alternate reality, Georgia, Switzerland

Thanks for the reciprocal tagging!


----------



## Ricky Sides

HeyDrew said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'd love to jump in here and get some tags & likes for my book. I will, of course, be tagging in return, starting tonight. (Made it back to 788 already)
> 
> My requested tags:
> horror, horror thriller, psychological thriller, mystery, haunted painting, haunted art, terror, art history, california, ghost, paranormal, psychic, forsaken
> 
> My book, FORSAKEN: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005LT35MA


Tagged.  Welcome to the thread.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up today with:

Ricky Sides
Kent Kelly
Aaron Polson
Caddy
Thalia Frost
Tood R Tystad
Allison Kraft
Kathelm
Hey Drew

---------------

Mine for the new people:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## T.M.souders author

Made a couple purchases, bought one trad. eBook and 2 Indie, yay! Now to just find the time to read them...ANyway, all caught up.

Tags: 
adversity, inspirational romance, romance contemporary, womens fiction, christian romance, contemporary fiction, love story, tragedy, true love, family drama, romance, women s fiction, hope

http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-On-Hope-ebook/dp/B005CPD2BC/
http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-Hope-T-M-Souders/dp/1463721013/


----------



## Nell Gavin

I've already done the exchange with THREADS (but another pass at it wouldn't hurt), but would you please tag HANG ON? I'll work my way backwards to tag as many as I can. Thanks! Nell


----------



## Nell Gavin

Kahuna, your Add Tags box is missing. I'll be back later - I'm sure it'll redisplay today. 

Edited: It may have been something with my browser. It's fine now.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up, including Canadian Tags, which I can do.

My books:

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasti.../dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

Newest book:

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter


----------



## Ricky Sides

Nell Gavin said:


> I've already done the exchange with THREADS (but another pass at it wouldn't hurt), but would you please tag HANG ON? I'll work my way backwards to tag as many as I can. Thanks! Nell


Done.  Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up with the new releases and newcomers. Welcome to the thread.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

A Walk In The Woods
Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author, Margaret lake
A Walk In The Woods paperback 
Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, indie author, Margaret lake
Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Decon

Forget My Signature books Please tag these

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055FE31W

politics, political thriller, conspiracy, conspiracy theories, crime thriller, war, afghanistan war, suspence, crime drama, cia, spy thriller, spy, short fiction, short story, assassination

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYPCW

e-dating, divorce recovery, humor, dating, dating fraud, declan conner, short story, short fiction, divorce, romance comedy, lad lit, drama

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HLNFY

declan conner, short story, social politics, divorce, self-help, alcoholism, drugs, short fiction, contemporary fiction, women, family relationships, family, social
psychology, psychological thriller, suspense thriller

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYNS8

ghost story, horror thriller, declan conner, short story, short fiction, paranormal, action, suspense, horror, adventure, short stories, dreams, psychological thriller, paranormal romance, supernatural thriller

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0058PRE92

declan conner, short fiction, novelette, crime, paranormal romance, paranormal, dreams, murder mystery, suspence, thriller, grief, contemporary fiction, bullying, psychology, crime drama

All caught up


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning.

Caught up.

Kathelm
Library4Science (newer tags for Revolution, 1812, Developing Nation.....but put links for other 3 books)
Tonya
NellGavin
HeyDrew


----------



## Steve the Bear

I'm up to date, ladies and gents.


----------



## kahuna

Nell Gavin

Tagged ya!

My tags you can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, bridal shower, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## NickSpalding

Hi everyone,

I've caught myself up again.

Could you tag my new romantic comedy Love... From Both Sides at the link below please?

Many thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/Love-From-Both-Sides-ebook/dp/B005L3RPP4


----------



## kahuna

Nick Spalding

Tagged ya!

My tags you can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, bridal shower, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## KatieKlein

Hey, y'all! I fell off the tag list when they went down a few months ago, but I'd like to climb back on board. Would appreciate any tags for my books, and will start catching up.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new releases, congrats!


----------



## kahuna

Katie Klein

Nick Spalding

Tagged ya!

My tags you can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, bridal shower, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Katie, Nick and Declan, all caught up with you.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Todd R. Tystad said:


> Thanks, tagging friends. I've caught up with everyone since yesterday. This is my new hobby - I feel like I'm accomplishing something for someone else AND I'm learning about everyone's books at the same time.


Welcome to the tagging fun Todd. I just tagged your books. My books are in signature. All the tagging friends: I will appreciate your help in tagging and I will do the same.


----------



## Caddy

Caught up again. Annie, Nell,Nick, Katie, you were the only news ones for me. Tagged.

FOR THOSE TAGGING ME STARTING NOW::

*It is easiest if you copy the tags right here and then go to my link*. Once there, *please like the page * (under my title) and then type "tt" quickly. This brings up a box where you can simply hit "paste" and all of my tags are entered. Then hit "save tags" THANKS! I will check often and keep on tagging new people that come in after this post.

*Here are the tags that I would like used*: coming of age fiction, romance, historical romance, deception, France, painting, Paris, artist, bohemian, drama, fiction, sex, struggle, Montmartre, graphic sex

*Here is the link, or you can click on my cover below*: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316401819&sr=1-1

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up!!!

Great to see so many newbies!!!  Mine are in my siggy. Thanks for any tags back!


----------



## AllisonKraft

Caught up. Man, this thread moves fast!

For those new to the thread, here's my info:

You can cut/paste the following tags:
paranormal, paranormal romance, titanic, time travel, time travel romance, romance, vampire

Kindle link: http://www.amazon.com/Destined-ebook/dp/B005IZRO24/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
Paperback link: http://www.amazon.com/Destined-Allison-Kraft/dp/1466207019/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1

And if anyone wants to tag the UK page: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Destined-ebook/dp/B005IZRO24/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316307585&sr=8-1

Thanks!


----------



## Guest

Glad to see this is still going strong. Thanks for the help as always folks. Hope I can do the same!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Another day to tag away. Nice to see a few new people here.


----------



## Tom S. Figueiredo

*23 new BOOKS tagged today (pages 793-794)...*

Please, here is my book! Thank you very much.



*(remember: The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press TT. So copy the Tags Suggestions and paste them in the tag box)*

*MY BOOK:* http://www.amazon.com/I-remember-my-circus-ebook/dp/B005EZ0W0Y


----------



## Gertie Kindle

AllisonKraft said:


> Caught up. Man, this thread moves fast!
> 
> For those new to the thread, here's my info:
> 
> You can cut/paste the following tags:
> paranormal, paranormal romance, titanic, time travel, time travel romance, romance, vampire
> 
> Kindle link: http://www.amazon.com/Destined-ebook/dp/B005IZRO24/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
> Paperback link: http://www.amazon.com/Destined-Allison-Kraft/dp/1466207019/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
> 
> And if anyone wants to tag the UK page: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Destined-ebook/dp/B005IZRO24/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316307585&sr=8-1
> 
> Thanks!


For UK tags, please go here.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg571978.html#msg571978

We keep separate threads for US and UK tags because you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK to have tagging privileges there. Most of the taggers here don't have UK privileges.


----------



## Bellagirl

Finally got caught up with all the new people!  If anyone is feeling generous, please Like my book also, I usually do it to see at first glance which books I've already tagged.


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up. 
Thank you so much for return tags and likes. 
Grace x


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome back Katie. I tagged you.


----------



## tsharp

Tag me baby!

UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Unfamiliar-Country-Short-Story-ebook/dp/B004OEKBKC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1307386235&sr=8-1
US - http://www.amazon.com/Unfamiliar-Country-Short-Story-ebook/dp/B004OEKBKC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1307386235&sr=8-1

Tags - short story, crime, murder, thriller, wales, gripping, forest, revenge, guns, cheap kindle books, kindle book, t s sharp, ghost, stephen king, crime

Thanks!


----------



## Todd Young

I've tagged and liked or added new tags for:

Heather Hummel
Steve Thomas
Library4Science
Andrew Van Wey
Caddy Rowland
Nell Gavin
Nick Spalding
Katie Klein
Mike Attebery
T.S Sharp

My new book:

http://www.amazon.com/Dressing-Up-ebook/dp/B005ME7MPK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315694136&sr=1-1

Tags:

young love, m m romance, contemporary romance, gay college, gay jocks, gay romance, coming out, gay teen, lgbt, gay love, gay erotica, m m erotica

If you could like as well as tag it would be appreciated. Any tags for Corrupted are also appreciated.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## tsharp

Thanks Todd. I tagged you back


----------



## Gertie Kindle

tsharp said:


> Tag me baby!
> 
> UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Unfamiliar-Country-Short-Story-ebook/dp/B004OEKBKC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1307386235&sr=8-1
> US - http://www.amazon.com/Unfamiliar-Country-Short-Story-ebook/dp/B004OEKBKC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1307386235&sr=8-1
> 
> Tags - short story, crime, murder, thriller, wales, gripping, forest, revenge, guns, cheap kindle books, kindle book, t s sharp, ghost, stephen king, crime
> 
> Thanks!


Tagged you in the US. For UK tags, please go here.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg571978.html#msg571978

We keep separate threads for US and UK tags because you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK to have tagging privileges there. Most of the taggers here don't have UK privileges.


----------



## kahuna

TS Harp

Tagged ya!

My tags you can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, bridal shower, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Updated since a.m.

KatieKlein
Attebery
Tsharp (US)


----------



## JL Bryan

Catching up on the past 20 pages now...Please tag the first two in my sig line: FAIRY METAL THUNDER and JENNY POX. (You're welcome to tag others, too, of course  )  Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JL Bryan said:


> Catching up on the past 20 pages now...Please tag the first two in my sig line: FAIRY METAL THUNDER and JENNY POX. (You're welcome to tag others, too, of course ) Thanks!


Tagged everything in your sig that I hadn't tagged previously.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

A Walk In The Woods
Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author, Margaret lake
A Walk In The Woods paperback 
Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, indie author, Margaret lake
Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Amyshojai

JL, got all your books. All caught up.


----------



## 41352

I'd appreciate it if you could tag Rex Rising and Dreamwater - both in my signature - but here are the links:

Rex Rising

Amazon US: http://tinyurl.com/3cslxdw

Amazon UK: http://tinyurl.com/3oe9thd

Dreamwater:

http://tinyurl.com/3zo6vwb

Thank you!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Chrystalla said:


> I'd appreciate it if you could tag Rex Rising and Dreamwater - both in my signature - but here are the links:
> 
> Rex Rising
> 
> Amazon US: http://tinyurl.com/3cslxdw
> 
> Amazon UK: http://tinyurl.com/3oe9thd
> 
> Dreamwater:
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/3zo6vwb
> 
> Thank you!


All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. However, if an author has requested specific tags, you can copy and paste them into the same box. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

Clicking "agree with these tags" doesn't work. That is used when we need to downvote maltags such as "outrageous price" on a 99 cent book. Once you click "agree with these tags" a gray check will appear on the right side of the tag. Hover over it until another box appears and click "no."

We also ask that you don't use tags naming other author's books or other author's names such as Harry Potter, J.K. Rowling, Stephen King, etc.. Most of us won't tag them. Use genre, subgenre and descriptive tags to get the most visibility for your books.

*For UK tags, please go here.*

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg571978.html#msg571978

We keep separate threads for US and UK tags because you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK to have tagging privileges there. Most of the taggers here don't have UK privileges.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your books Chrystella, welcome.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Kathelm x3
Tonya x3
Forsaken
Hang On
Katie x3
Unfamiliar Country
Chrystalla x4


----------



## kahuna

JL Bryan

Chrystalla

Tagged ya!

My tags you can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, bridal shower, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## JL Bryan

Thanks, Gertie, Amy!  I've tagged all of yours that I didn't tag ages ago!  Caught up on the last 20 pages, plus another 9 or 10 pages further back when I was being ambitious & trying to catch up on the last 50...


----------



## Bellagirl

All caught up too!
This gets so much easier after tagging all the regular posters


----------



## horse_girl

Is there a central page updated with all the links a person can go to to help out all the authors with tagging? Going through all those pages makes my eye twitch.

And, if anyone is so inclined, I'd like to throw my latest into the mix for tagging: http://www.amazon.com/Tiger-Born-Demon-Age-ebook/dp/B005NK794C/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_10


----------



## kahuna

Horse Girl

Tagged ya! You don't need to do the whole list, just go back and do the last six pages. That takes care of all the active taggers.

My tags you can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, bridal shower, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Steve Silkin

Just tagged books by:

Todd R. Tystad
Nell Gavin x 2
Andrew Van Wey
Allison Kraft
Nick Spalding (new one)
T. S. Sharp
Hocking/Arnold
JL Bryan x 2
M.A. Nilles

Please tag my poem, The Bishop Moves Diagonally - thanks!!


----------



## gregoryblackman

It's been attempted twice, Melanie, but it never seems to work.  Tried a thread like that myself, but didn't seem to catch on.  All caught up.


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Shuffled up my books in my sig, and added a new one if you guys could help with tagging.  Never added any, but somehow a bunch ended up on here that aren't even remotely close to what the short story is about,

Swingers Squared:  If you could downvote: bsdm, fairytale, liliana hart, medieval, mythology, historical.  If not, any tags are better than no tags and are appreciated 

Thanks,
Adrianna


----------



## Amyshojai

HorseGirl, got all of your books tagged, and all caught up.


----------



## kahuna

Adrianna White

Tagged ya!

My tags you can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, bridal shower, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## CarolBurnside/AnnieRayburn

All caught up again with the following:

Nell Gavin - 2
Nick Spaulding - 1
Katie Klein - 3
Attebery - 2
tsharp - 1
JL Bryan - 7
Crystalla - 2 maybe more - Amazon was being hinky accepting tags tonight
horse_girl - 7
AdriannaWhite - 1

NOTE TO NEWCOMERS: clicking 'agree with these tags' does not add tags. Please copy and paste the list given in the tag box.

*Insight*: http://www.amazon.com/Insight-ebook/dp/B0050JKOWK 
TAGS: erotic romance, paranormal romance, sci-fi romance, short story, sensual romance, soul mate, 99 cents, kindle romance, telepathy, kindle author, annie rayburn, sexy e-book, kindle under a dollar, alternate reality, Denver, Colorado

*Phantoms & Fantasies*: http://www.amazon.com/Phantoms-Fantasies-ebook/dp/B0052Z8LAE 
TAGS: erotic romance, paranormal romance, sci-fi romance, novella, halloween, sensual romance, soul mate, kindle romance, telepathy, kindle author, annie rayburn, sexy e-book, alternate reality, Dallas, Texas

*Bittersweet Obsessions*: http://www.amazon.com/Bittersweet-Obsessions-ebook/dp/B0059VHT9K 
TAGS: erotic romance, paranormal romance, sci-fi romance, sensual romance, soul mate, kindle romance, telepathy, kindle book, kindle author, annie rayburn, sexy e-book, alternate reality, Georgia, Switzerland

Thanks for the reciprocal tagging!


----------



## Mica Jade

All Tagged Up!

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up.

Chrystalla: 'The Angel Genome' does not appear to have any tags.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I tagged all the new submissions since my last post. Welcome to the thread if your a new thread member, and congratulations on the new releases to your folks who are returning.

Here's a link to a page to easily access my books for tagging.

http://www.amazon.com/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Ricky%20Sides


----------



## tsharp

Mica - nice covers, I approve


----------



## Doctor Barbara

morning!

JLBryan (Fairy Metal & Jenny)
Chrystalla (Rex & Dream..)
Horse_girl (Tiger Born)

Thanks all.  Feel free to just tag my first two.


----------



## mscottwriter

Finally caught up again! I appreciate all of the tags and 'likes'. If anyone missed it, here it is again:


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Tagging away again. Good morning all.


----------



## Meb Bryant

Caught up 714-796. Welcome Newbies!

Harbinger of Evil http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XMQKSW 
mystery, thriller, suspense, french quarter, new orleans, jfk assassination, 1960s, adult fiction, mafia, the mob, meb bryant, organized crime, romantic suspense, kindle indie store, bi-racial

Paperback http://www.amazon.com/Harbinger-Evil-Meb-Bryant/dp/1461130301/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314942595&sr=8-1
mystery, thriller, suspense, french quarter, new orleans, jfk assassination, 1960s, adult fiction, mafia, the mob, meb bryant, organized crime, romantic suspense, kindle indie store, bi-racial

Monster Spray http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055T7FZ4
short story, short stories, thriller, mystery, suspense, serial killer, meb bryant, paranormal, kids, short stories, kindle edition, kindle indie store, kindle singles, 99 cents, elizabeth simmons

Gertie, I revisited your links just to make sure I hadn't missed any. I hadn't.

Katie, congratulations on being featured on the Kindle digital newsletter. I'm *green* with envy.

Thank you all for tags and likes.


----------



## Steve the Bear

Welcome newcomers!

I'm all caught up.


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

Wow, you turn your back on this thread for a few days . . .

Micheal Kingswood
aaronpolson (newest)
Kent Kelly
valeriec80
nownewstrue
Gertie's newest
Sarah Woodbury
NoahBaird
tom_s_figueiredo
elenaaitken
Borislava Borissova
Joseph_Evans
Talia Jager
Alondo (love your covers by the way).
mscott9985
RedTash's newest
HaemishM
aaronpolson's revised version of Smoke
Caddy
Ed_ODell
thaliafrost
Todd R. Tystad
AllisonKraft
Kathelm
HeyDrew
Nell Gavin
NickSpalding's newest
KatieKlein
tsharp
JL Bryan
Chrystalla
horse_girl

. . . all tagged, and I'm caught up. As always taggs back appreciated.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Looks like I'm all caught up. Welcome to the newcomers and congrats on the new releases.


----------



## ScottLCollins

Ah, it's been a while but I see there's new blood. I'll be going back through the last 10 or so pages to catch up. Return tags are appreciated. Thanks everyone!

Here's my list of preferred tags:      2012, cloning, dna, thriller, technothriller, mount zion, scifi, end of the world, dna replication, second coming, kindle, science thriller, kindle authors, the gateway


----------



## Nina Croft

I'm all caught up!


----------



## Tom S. Figueiredo

*21 BOOKS tagged (pages 795-796)...*

Please, here is my book! Thank you very much.



*(remember: The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press TT. So copy the Tags Suggestions and paste them in the tag box)*

*MY BOOK:* http://www.amazon.com/I-remember-my-circus-ebook/dp/B005EZ0W0Y


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there folks,

Could I please get some tags for my new release Claws 2. After the Apocalypse?

http://www.amazon.com/Claws-2-After-Apocalypse-ebook/dp/B005OB10DG/ref=sr_1_14?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316546671&sr=1-14

ricky sides, claws, post apocalyptic fiction, dystopia, world war iii, biological warfare, action adventure, cannibals, series, cheap kindle books, apocalypse

Thank you.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Alex MacLean

All caught up.


----------



## Tess St John

All tagged up again!  Mine are in my siggy for tags back...thanks!


----------



## Caddy

All caught up!

Here are my tags for newcomers:

It is easiest if you copy the tags right here and then go to my link. Once there, please like the page (under my title) and then type "tt" quickly. This brings up a box where you can simply hit "paste" and all of my tags are entered. Then hit "save tags" THANKS! I will check often and keep on tagging new people that come in after this post.

*Here are the tags that I would like used*: coming of age fiction, romance, historical romance, deception, France, painting, Paris, artist, bohemian, drama, fiction, sex, struggle, Montmartre, graphic sex

*Here is the link for kindle book*: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316401819&sr=1-1

Thanks for the tags and likes!


----------



## Todd Young

I've tagged and liked:

JL Bryan
Chrystalla Thoma
M. A. Nilles
Adrianna White
Michelle Scott

My new book (with new cover):

http://www.amazon.com/Dressing-Up-ebook/dp/B005ME7MPK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315694136&sr=1-1

Tags:

young love, m m romance, contemporary romance, gay college, gay jocks, gay romance, coming out, gay teen, lgbt, gay love, gay erotica, m m erotica

If you could like as well as tag it would be appreciated. Any tags for Corrupted are also appreciated.


----------



## _Sheila_

Please disregard!

Thanks,

Sheila


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Scott and Sheila - both cool covers and tagged.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Scott and Sheila. Good luck.


----------



## Rick Chesler

Wow! Good luck everyone!


----------



## lynnemurray

Welcome new authors, and new books from some people!

I should have known if I went away for a few days, it would take awhile to catch up. I just tagged:

Aaron Polson, included Supernatural Thriller
Caddy Rowland
Steve Richer - added The Whatever Society (others done previously)
Ricky Sides - corrected tags on latest
Thalia Frost
Todd R. Tystad
Elisa Hategan
Allison Kraft - Kindle & paperback
Patricia McLinn-already tagged, but could not find the "contemporary romance" to downvote--hope this means it's gone!
Steve Thomas - 3x
ANDREW VAN WEY
Nell Gavin - 2x
Nick Spalding - Love... From Both Sides
Katie Klein - 3x
Mike Attebery - 2x
T.S Sharp
JL Bryan - 7x
Chrystalla Thoma - 5x
M. A. Nilles - Tiger Born (Demon Age)
Adrianna White- tagged Swingers Squared - could not find tags to downvote--gone maybe?
Scott L. Collins
Sheila Horgan - tagged that Peppermint Tea 


Thanks to everyone who tagged my books and everyone who liked them.

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## C. Rose

Gone for a while. Went back and tagged:

AdriannaWhite
Alondo
tom_s_figueiredo
Talia Jager
Judi Coltman
Steve Richer
CarmenAdler
Decon
Tonya
Evan Couzens
Mica Jade
mdohno
Joe Chiappetta
tsharp
mscott9985
Meb Bryant
ScottLCollins
Ricky Sides
Caddy

MY BOOKS:

Paperback: http://www.amazon.com/B-SIDES-BROKEN-HEARTS-Caryn-Rose/dp/0983502900/

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/B-Sides-and-Broken-Hearts-ebook/dp/B005C65Y3K/

TAGS: 
music, rock and roll, springsteen, replacements, seattle, rolling stones, joey ramone, music fiction, rock and roll novel, cbgb, nyc, soundgarden, pearl jam, dave matthews, ramones

hit 'TT' and then cut and paste the tag list.

thanks to all!


----------



## CarmenAdler

All caught up! 

My tags:
paranormal romance, paranormal, young adult, magic, fantasy, science fiction, romance, teen, fantasy series, young adult romance, young adult fantasy, teen romance, teen fantasy

My book:
http://www.amazon.com/Glass-Wall-Book-One-ebook/dp/B005LHMSP2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316579215&sr=1-1


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Bellagirl said:


> All caught up too!
> This gets so much easier after tagging all the regular posters


Just tagged your book Bellagirl. My book tags are in signature. Will appreciate help with tagging. I will reciprocate any help. Thanks.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

tom_s_figueiredo said:


> *21 BOOKS tagged (pages 795-796)...*
> Please, here is my book! Thank you very much.


I
I just checked and found out that I have already tagged your book. I can sure use some help with tagging. Book tags in my signature. Thanks.


----------



## herocious

Hi everyone. Just caught up on the last 13 pages. It's been a little while.


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hello,

I would like to ask those who would not mind to help, to tag my books,
but not click on the existing tags, but add manually typing new ones:

How to be an attractive man:

how to be a man, how to be a gentleman, The art of manliness, the style bible, how to get the girl, how to get girl, how to be a man, attract women, for men, sex, attracting women, attraction,

Shake your body:

workout, diet, nutrition shakes, nutrition drinks, 99 cents, 99 cents kindle, the warrior diet, cook yourself thin, 15 minute low-carb recipes, nutrition and diet, nutrition, healthy snacks, healthy eating, dieting, fitness

A smile of fortune:

sword and sorcery, the magicians, fantasy, fantasy adventure, funny fantasy, mystery, action fantasy, 99 cents, 99 cents kindle, sword and sorcery, magic


BIG thanks,

Adam


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Congratulations on the release of Peppermint Tea.


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up. 
Return tags and likes much appreciated. 
Thanks, 
Grace x


----------



## T.M.souders author

Got all the new ones...

Tags: 
adversity, inspirational romance, romance contemporary, womens fiction, christian romance, contemporary fiction, love story, tragedy, true love, family drama, romance, women s fiction, hope

http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-On-Hope-ebook/dp/B005CPD2BC/
http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-Hope-T-M-Souders/dp/1463721013/


----------



## tsharp

I've been through and tagged a few here, as well as hitting the Like button, although not sure what affect that has compared to the obvious function of tags.

UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Unfamiliar-Country-Short-Story-ebook/dp/B004OEKBKC/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1311334626&sr=1-1

US - http://www.amazon.com/Unfamiliar-Country-Short-Story-ebook/dp/B004OEKBKC/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1311334626&sr=1-1

Tags - short story, crime, murder, thriller, gripping, revenge, cheap kindle books, kindle book, t s sharp, ghost, stephen king, crime fiction, cormac mccarthy, lee child


----------



## Amyshojai

Sheila got your new TEA book, congrats! All caught up.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning.

Adam, I've already gotten your books.  

C. Rose paperback and ebook got'cha.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Nice to see B-Sides here--anything with a "do it yourself" tag must be cool. Tagged that and a few more new ones.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Adam Kisiel said:


> How to be an attractive man:
> how to be a man, how to be a gentleman, The art of manliness, the style bible, how to get the girl, how to get girl, how to be a man, attract women, for men, sex, attracting women, attraction,
> Shake your body:
> workout, diet, nutrition shakes, nutrition drinks, 99 cents, 99 cents kindle, the warrior diet, cook yourself thin, 15 minute low-carb recipes, nutrition and diet, nutrition, healthy snacks, healthy eating, dieting, fitness
> Adam


Just tagged "how to be attractive man". I have already tagged shake your body. My tags are in signature and can really use some tagging. Will reciprocate all the newbies who tag me.

Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## seventhspell

Totally caught up 
new today for me, 
Caddy

thaliafrost
Todd R. Tystad
AllisonKraft

Elisa, I can't tag in the Canada store, sorry. 
Kathelm as requested
HeyDrew
Nell Gavin
NickSpalding
KatieKlein all three
Attebery
tsharp
JL Bryan as requested
Chrystalla
horse_girl
ScottLCollins
Ricky Sides NEw one good luck
_Sheila_ new one too good luck


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caddy said:


> My book is now also available as paperback, so if you could please tag and like that version I would be grateful:
> 
> Here is the link for paperback: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Caddy-Rowland/dp/1463789777/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1316610477&sr=1-2
> 
> Tags: artist, bohemian, coming of age fiction, deception, drama, fiction, france, graphic sex, historical romance, Montmartre, painting, Paris, romance, sex, struggle.


Tagged.


----------



## ScottLCollins

Caught up to here and moving my way back through the posts. Thanks everyone!

US
http://www.amazon.com/Days-End-ebook/dp/B002MKND3W/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1316626263&sr=8-2

Preferred tags: 2012, cloning, dna, thriller, technothriller, mount zion, scifi, end of the world, dna replication, second coming, kindle, science thriller, kindle authors, the gateway


----------



## aaronpolson

Tagged and tagged and tagged... 

And tired. 

Thanks for the tags in return!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Thanks for any tags back.


----------



## Caddy

All caught up for the day. 
Here are my tags for newcomers:

It is easiest if you copy the tags right here and then go to my link. Once there, please like the page (under my title) and then type "tt" quickly. This brings up a box where you can simply hit "paste" and all of my tags are entered. Then hit "save tags" THANKS! I will check often and keep on tagging new people that come in after this post.

Here are the tags that I would like used: coming of age fiction, romance, historical romance, deception, France, painting, Paris, artist, bohemian, drama, fiction, sex, struggle, Montmartre, graphic sex

Here is the link for kindle book: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316401819&sr=1-1

Thanks for the tags and likes!


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Hi everyone. I am back and ready for tag exchange. Please help tagging my new books in signature. I will be happy to reciprocate. Thanks.


----------



## Joseph_Evans

Ok all tagged up. Thanks for the tags in return


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Joseph_Evans said:


> Ok all tagged up. Thanks for the tags in return


I just tagged your book, Joseph. Thanks for being a tagging friend. Those who have not done, please help with tagging that I need. I will reciprocate. Thanks.


----------



## Decon

Forget My Signature books Please tag these

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055FE31W

politics, political thriller, conspiracy, conspiracy theories, crime thriller, war, afghanistan war, suspence, crime drama, cia, spy thriller, spy, short fiction, short story, assassination

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYPCW

e-dating, divorce recovery, humor, dating, dating fraud, declan conner, short story, short fiction, divorce, romance comedy, lad lit, drama

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HLNFY

declan conner, short story, social politics, divorce, self-help, alcoholism, drugs, short fiction, contemporary fiction, women, family relationships, family, social
psychology, psychological thriller, suspense thriller

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYNS8

ghost story, horror thriller, declan conner, short story, short fiction, paranormal, action, suspense, horror, adventure, short stories, dreams, psychological thriller, paranormal romance, supernatural thriller

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0058PRE92

declan conner, short fiction, novelette, crime, paranormal romance, paranormal, dreams, murder mystery, suspence, thriller, grief, contemporary fiction, bullying, psychology, crime drama

All caught up


----------



## Nicholas Andrews

All caught up. Please remember to copy and paste these tags to both the paperback and ebook version.

dragons, action, adventure, comedic fantasy, comedy, epic fantasy, fantasy, funny, humor, magic, quest, sorcery, tournament, warrior,

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005LFYPZK/

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0615493866


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Nicholas, went to tag you (book doesn't look familiar), but both links aren't working for me.  My computer??


----------



## Kathelm

All caught up.  Thanks.


----------



## _Sheila_

Amyshojai said:


> Sheila got your new TEA book, congrats! All caught up.


Thanks!!

You made my day. =)

This is the first book I've had professionally edited. I'm excited to see if people notice, and if they do, what they say.

Sheila


----------



## Todd Young

I'm going to take a break from tagging for a couple of weeks. I heard a guy speaking about Amazon's algorithms the other day, and apparently (from what he said) they have ways of telling when things are being messed with. Having more tags than sales might make your books less visible.

I'll be seeing him today at college, and I'll ask him more about what he said.

In the meantime, I don't think it's a great idea to have more tags than sales, so I might hold off for a bit.

I'd be interested to know what others on this thread think. When I first joined it months ago, my book (Corrupted) already had a lot of sales, and then, after tagging, it got into the top 100 (Books > Gay & Lesbian > Literature & Fiction > Erotica) where it has stayed for more than six months.

I'm probably worried about nothing, and will probably be back to tagging tomorrow.

Does anyone know any more about Amazon's algorithms?


----------



## William G. Jones

Tagging...

Could use some help here, too.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005JLVFHM

mainstream fiction, prodigal son, literary, character driven, road trip, family drama, love triangle, novella, old car, kindle, bargain

Thanks guys!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Todd Young said:


> I'm going to take a break from tagging for a couple of weeks. I heard a guy speaking about Amazon's algorithms the other day, and apparently (from what he said) they have ways of telling when things are being messed with. Having more tags than sales might make your books less visible.
> 
> I'll be seeing him today at college, and I'll ask him more about what he said.
> 
> In the meantime, I don't think it's a great idea to have more tags than sales, so I might hold off for a bit.
> 
> I'd be interested to know what others on this thread think. When I first joined it months ago, my book (Corrupted) already had a lot of sales, and then, after tagging, it got into the top 100 (Books > Gay & Lesbian > Literature & Fiction > Erotica) where it has stayed for more than six months.
> 
> I'm probably worried about nothing, and will probably be back to tagging tomorrow.
> 
> Does anyone know any more about Amazon's algorithms?


Nope, Amazon's Algorithms are a mystery. From what I've read, they've been going after paid reviews.


----------



## kahuna

William G. Jones

TS Harp

Tagged ya!

My tags you can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, bridal shower, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Tagging away here. It's fun to keep up with this thread because you get to see all these new books you wouldn't have otherwise known about!

My new book, _The Good Knight_, (in the signature line) is published as of today. I'd love some liking and tagging love. Thanks so much!


----------



## Les Turner

All caught up.

Tag me if you're new.

Cheers everyone!


----------



## Mica Jade

Thanks TS Harp!

All Caught Up!

Thanks for the tags


----------



## lynnemurray

Welcome new authors and congratulations to those with new books!

Today I tagged:

Caryn Rose -paper  & ebook
Adam Kisiel - 3x retagged as requested
William G. Jones
Sarah Woodbury - 4x - tagged the 2 Pendragons previously

All caught up.

Many thanks for the tagging and liking of my books!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.

If you haven't tagged it yet, my latest release could use some attention.

http://www.amazon.com/Claws-2-After-Apocalypse-ebook/dp/B005OB10DG/ref=sr_1_14?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316546671&sr=1-14

ricky sides, claws, post apocalyptic fiction, dystopia, world war iii, biological warfare, action adventure, cannibals, series,cheap kindle books

Thank you for the tags.

Ricky


----------



## Alex MacLean

All caught up again.


----------



## _Sheila_

Todd Young said:


> I'm going to take a break from tagging for a couple of weeks. I heard a guy speaking about Amazon's algorithms the other day, and apparently (from what he said) they have ways of telling when things are being messed with. Having more tags than sales might make your books less visible.
> 
> I'll be seeing him today at college, and I'll ask him more about what he said.
> 
> In the meantime, I don't think it's a great idea to have more tags than sales, so I might hold off for a bit.
> 
> I'd be interested to know what others on this thread think. When I first joined it months ago, my book (Corrupted) already had a lot of sales, and then, after tagging, it got into the top 100 (Books > Gay & Lesbian > Literature & Fiction > Erotica) where it has stayed for more than six months.
> 
> I'm probably worried about nothing, and will probably be back to tagging tomorrow.
> 
> Does anyone know any more about Amazon's algorithms?


I'm confused - if your book is at number one, and has been for six months, you MUST have enough sales to justify the tagging. I can understand not wanting the tags the day you publish. If you'd sold only five books, and you had 150 tags, that would be a problem. My first book published has ~ 150 tags. If I applied those to my newest book - that has only been out a few days - it would look a little strange, but it would be possible.

I think what they would be more likely to catch it if your book had only a given set of tags. If you have 150 tags that say 'book is great' and no other tag -- that would be an obvious sign that you are having your books tagged. That is why it would behoove everyone here to change their 'wished for' tags every once in a while.

For the life of me I don't know why anyone would care if you tag your books. It is simply a tool for product placement - the big publishers already have an advantage, they have arranged for hundreds of reviews and the books are high ranking before the book is ever released. They will come up before an indie in virtually every case. An indie can't compete on that level, so the tags seem rather harmless.

Further, I appreciate the efforts of this group - but it isn't thousands strong - so the difference in tags isn't going to throw off the entire sorting scheme of Amazon. They have more important things to deal with. According to the guy from their development people, that called me a few weeks ago, they have some rather exciting plans they are working on -- and they will be very good for indies. =)

Sheila


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Sheila & Todd, I still wonder about tagging. I may have mentioned before....my sales seem to be directly linked to the number of my web site hits. But Sheila, I respect your opinion because you seem to be up there as well as Todd with sales rank. My sales recently were kind of steady and then for the last 2-3 days they are quiet again (despite tagging).

Anyway, have to run right now....but here is a link to a Business Week article about something up with Amazon. It's probably one of the things the Amazon man was alluding to.

http://www.businessweek.com/technology/amazon-continues-to-disintermediate-publishers-09012011.html

William - tagged Belair


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

Another day, another tag-fest!  

Today I have tagged . . .

Scott L Collins
C. Rose
William G. Jones


Also tagged the new ones by . . .

Ricky Sides
_Sheila_
Caddy (paperback)
Sarah Woodbury
Lexy Harper


----------



## seventhspell

hi  there,
tagged, William G. Jones, otherwise caught up


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

I would appreciate more
*Christian Science Fiction*
tags for the 3 books on the left side of my signature. Thanks.


----------



## kahuna

Sarah Woodbury

Tagged your new one!

My tags you can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, bridal shower, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Ricky Sides

Congratulations on the new releases, Lexy. I tagged them.


----------



## Nina Croft

Up to date!


----------



## Steve the Bear

Up to date as well.


----------



## aaronpolson

Got the new ones...

Thanks for all the tags--I've added _Smoke _to my signature and it could use some love.

Cheers!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lexy and Sara, tagged your new ones. Good luck.


----------



## ScottLCollins

All caught up. Will continue working back now.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

William G. Jones said:


> Tagging...
> Could use some help here, too.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005JLVFHM


Just tagged you William. My books are in signature.

Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged it, Lexy.   Congratulations again.


----------



## Todd Young

_Sheila_ said:


> I'm confused - if your book is at number one, and has been for six months, you MUST have enough sales to justify the tagging. I can understand not wanting the tags the day you publish. If you'd sold only five books, and you had 150 tags, that would be a problem. My first book published has ~ 150 tags. If I applied those to my newest book - that has only been out a few days - it would look a little strange, but it would be possible.
> 
> I think what they would be more likely to catch it if your book had only a given set of tags. If you have 150 tags that say 'book is great' and no other tag -- that would be an obvious sign that you are having your books tagged. That is why it would behoove everyone here to change their 'wished for' tags every once in a while.
> 
> For the life of me I don't know why anyone would care if you tag your books. It is simply a tool for product placement - the big publishers already have an advantage, they have arranged for hundreds of reviews and the books are high ranking before the book is ever released. They will come up before an indie in virtually every case. An indie can't compete on that level, so the tags seem rather harmless.
> 
> Further, I appreciate the efforts of this group - but it isn't thousands strong - so the difference in tags isn't going to throw off the entire sorting scheme of Amazon. They have more important things to deal with. According to the guy from their development people, that called me a few weeks ago, they have some rather exciting plans they are working on -- and they will be very good for indies. =)


The guy I was talking about didn't turn up to class. I won't see him again for a couple of weeks, so I've decided to wait till then. I'd rather have my new book tagged when the sales pick up a bit.

@_Sheila_ you make some good points, but it isn't my book that's in the top one hundred in its category that I'm worried about. It's my new book, which currently has 28 sales and around 40 tags.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Adam Kisiel said:


> Hello,
> I would like to ask those who would not mind to help, to tag my books,
> but not click on the existing tags, but add manually typing new ones:
> How to be an attractive man:
> Shake your body:
> A smile of fortune:
> BIG thanks,
> Adam


Adam, I have tagged all three of your books now. My books are in signature. Thanks.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Joseph_Evans said:


> Ok all tagged up. Thanks for the tags in return


Joseph, just tagged your Kindle USA book. I am looking for exchange with UK authors to tag my books in Kindle UK signature. I will reciprocate tagging USA books of any UK author. Thanks.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Thanks for the tags everyone!  Even got some sales that weren't from me


----------



## Caddy

Caught up.

For new taggers, I am changing my tags. The easiest way to tag is to *copy the tags*, *go to the link * and:
1.* Hit the "like" button * (that way you will be able to tell in the future if you have already tagged)
2. *Type "tt" and paste the tags in the box that appears, then hit "Save".*

*Here are my tags for new taggers starting from this point*:

dream, series, Impressionist, art, sexual, passion, nonconformist, nineteenth century Paris, Modernism, raw talent, loss of innocence, abstract artist, visionary artist, lover, French romance.

*Here is the link to my book*:

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316728255&sr=8-1

Thank you very much for any tagging.


----------



## Amyshojai

Looks like i'm still caught up.


----------



## Tom S. Figueiredo

*19 new BOOKS tagged today(pages 796-799)...*

Please, here is my book! Thank you very much for the taggs and "LIKE".



*(remember: The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press TT. So copy the Tags Suggestions and paste them in the tag box)*

*MY BOOK:* http://www.amazon.com/I-remember-my-circus-ebook/dp/B005EZ0W0Y


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Caddy said:


> Caught up.
> For new taggers, I am changing my tags.  The easiest way to tag is to *copy the tags*, *go to the link * and:
> *Here are my tags for new taggers starting from this point*:
> dream, series, Impressionist, art, sexual, passion, nonconformist, nineteenth century Paris, Modernism, raw talent, loss of innocence, abstract artist, visionary artist, lover, French romance.
> http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316728255&sr=8-1
> Thank you very much for any tagging.


Caddy, just copied and pasted tags to your book link. My tags are in signature. Any help with tagging will be appreciated. I will reciprocate all the newbies.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thanks, Lexy. There's always hope.   But my strategy is the aggregate thing. Not expecting a home run, but if you get enough base hits lined up behind you, then you eventually score.


----------



## lynnemurray

I'm all caught up on tagging for the moment. Today I tagged:

Lexy Harper - tagged & liked your two recent compilations and then tagged & liked Big Beautiful Women! - gotta love the exclamation point!

Trying to read Amazon's mind on sales versus tags confuses me, partly because some of my books are published by a small press, and I can't access the Kindle sales for those books. My publisher says the sales figures she sees are slightly higher than the sales for the two books I published on Kindle myself, both she and I are concentrated on getting reviews at this point, so I'm not pressing for details. 

The two books I published on Kindle are selling about six books a month, and still haven't reached the $10 payout level. Oddly enough my Author Central page tells me that the small press paperbacks are also selling six books a month. I have way more tags than that, but I'm not expecting Amazon to bug me about this. The effort it would cost them to do anything about a small fish like myself in their giant waterway is not worth any possible benefit they might reap. And I'm still not clear what benefit that might be.

It's early days in this experiment for me, so I'm constantly trying to figure out what's going on!

Thanks to everyone for insights in this process!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## KatieKlein

> Katie, congratulations on being featured on the Kindle digital newsletter. I'm green with envy.


Thanks, Meb! It was a v. nice surprise. 

I'm caught up from my last post. Thanks, you guys!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your new one, Lexy.


----------



## Patty Jansen

My new novella could use some tagging love:


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Catching up now, but reshuffled my links around, adding some new ones if you guys could help with tagging.  Thanks,

Adrianna


----------



## Gertie Kindle

AdriannaWhite said:


> Catching up now, but reshuffled my links around, adding some new ones if you guys could help with tagging. Thanks,
> 
> Adrianna


Which ones are new?


----------



## Decon

Tagged all new requests and newbies* except for Adtrianna. Which are the new ones?*

Forget My Signature books Please tag these

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055FE31W MY FREE BOOK

politics, political thriller, conspiracy, conspiracy theories, crime thriller, war, afghanistan war, suspence, crime drama, cia, spy thriller, spy, short fiction, short story, assassination

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYPCW

e-dating, divorce recovery, humor, dating, dating fraud, declan conner, short story, short fiction, divorce, romance comedy, lad lit, drama

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HLNFY

declan conner, short story, social politics, divorce, self-help, alcoholism, drugs, short fiction, contemporary fiction, women, family relationships, family, social
psychology, psychological thriller, suspense thriller

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055HYNS8

ghost story, horror thriller, declan conner, short story, short fiction, paranormal, action, suspense, horror, adventure, short stories, dreams, psychological thriller, paranormal romance, supernatural thriller

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0058PRE92

declan conner, short fiction, novelette, crime, paranormal romance, paranormal, dreams, murder mystery, suspence, thriller, grief, contemporary fiction, bullying, psychology, crime drama


----------



## caleemlee

I'm new to Kindle Boards but I've been tagging away on this thread.  My two books could use some tagging love! 

Thanks!


----------



## gregoryblackman

Welcome Calee, tagged your books.


----------



## kahuna

Calee M Lee
Patty Jansen

Tagged ya!

My tags you can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, bridal shower, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Vera Nazarian

Hiya, everyone! 

Today I tagged everything (to date) and clicked "Like" for the following:

tsharp
Doctor Barbara
JL Bryan
Chrystalla
swcleveland
Bellagirl
horse_girl
AdriannaWhite
AnnieRayburn

To reciprocate, please tag this brand new one, *The Perpetual Calendar of Inspiration* (hardcover gift calendar, not a Kindle):



My preferred tags for *The Perpetual Calendar of Inspiration*:

calendar, creative, daily devotional, diary, inspiration, inspirational, journal, perpetual calendar, personal transformation, self-esteem, spiritual journey, spirituality, writing, vera nazarian, nazarian

And this one:



My preferred tags for *"Wrought by Moonllight"*:

erotica, fantasy, shakespeare, copulation, a midsummer nights dream, fairies, fairy, faeries, fae, oberon, titania, puck, dream, sex, sexy

*And also, please, please, pretty please, tag the other books below in the sig file...*

Many, many thanks in advance!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up:

Nell Gavin
Nick Spalding
Katie Klein
Alison Kraft
Bharp
JL Bryon
Chrystalla
Horse_Girl
_Sheila_
William G Jones
Sarah Woodbury
Lexy Harper
Patty Jansen
Caleemlee
Vera Nazarian

---------------------

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I'm caught up with all the new books to this point. Welcome to the thread, caleemlee. 

Loved the cover and premise of Charlotte's Army.

Vera,

I hope you'll pardon me for saying this, but I think it's a shame you're not releasing a Kindle version of *The Perpetual Calendar of Inspiration.* The new social networking thing would be great for Kindle readers to compare notes that others left. I do understand that the file size would be a problem. I'm assuming that the book is heavy on illustrations, so the delivery cost would be very high, and that would eat up your profit margin. Just saying it's a shame.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

More tagging today. Thanks everyone for the tags.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. However, if an author has requested specific tags, you can copy and paste them into the same box. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

Clicking "agree with these tags" doesn't work. That is used when we need to downvote maltags such as "outrageous price" on a 99 cent book. Once you click "agree with these tags" a gray check will appear on the right side of the tag. Hover over it until another box appears and click "no."

We also ask that you don't use tags naming other author's books or other author's names such as Harry Potter, J.K. Rowling, Stephen King, etc.. Most of us won't tag them. Use genre, subgenre and descriptive tags to get the most visibility for your books.

Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

A Walk In The Woods
Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book, indie author, Margaret lake
A Walk In The Woods paperback 
Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, indie author, Margaret lake
Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning. Tagged newbie books non-erotica:

Caleemlee x 2
Patty x 1
Vera "Perpetual Calendar" (got Wrought and the rest already)

I hope some of you take a look at this short video interview which went "live" on Sandy's Spotlight today on Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming... http://amzn.to/oSrMRg. It's a poignant story about an organ donor and an organ recipient who touch lives from Indiana to Peru, including the hurricane battered dog who escapes a crushed metal pile into the blowing sand and gusty wind.

http://sandywolters.weebly.com/sandys-spotlight.html 

Author Sandy has a great website.


----------



## Tom S. Figueiredo

*23 NEW BOOKS tagged TODAY (pages 799-800)*

I would be thankful for your taggs and "LIKE".

*Remember: The easiest way to tag is go to the product page and press TT.* So copy the Tags Suggestions and paste them in the tag box.

*MY BOOK:* http://www.amazon.com/I-remember-my-circus-ebook/dp/B005EZ0W0Y
*TAGS:* childrens books, circus, 3rd grade books, 4th grade books, 99 cent kindle books, bargain kindle books, childhood, picture books, relationships, children s kindle


----------



## Amyshojai

Got Calee's new book and Vera's calendar, and all caught up.


----------



## Judi Coltman

I'm all caught up for the last 10 pages and now working my way back from there.  I appreciate Likes and Tags as well!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

caleemlee said:


> I'm new to Kindle Boards but I've been tagging away on this thread. My two books could use some tagging love!
> Thanks!


Welcome Calee. Just tagged you. My books are in signature. Thanks.


----------



## Library4Science

All caught up.

These tags are for the first 6 volumes in my history series and they haven't been in the tagging thread for a couple months so if you are fairly new you probably haven't tagged them yet.

Please copy the tags below, click on the link, type tt (quickly), paste
in the box and save. Please do not use the sig. images.

1. Discovery and Exploration http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004KAA9P2 
American history,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material,kindle bargain books,discovery and exploration of america,christopher columbus magellan,the new world,coronado Pizarro Balboa de Soto,cartier sebastion cabot Drake Champlain Hudson ,eric the red pre-columbian voyages,ponce de leon in florida,john fiske,francis parkman,Mississippi Hudson St. Lawrence River

2. Colonization http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052ATGC6
American history,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material,kindle bargain books,founding of new amsterdam new york,pilgrim mayflower massachusetts new england,pequot massacre at fort mystic,st augustine huguenots dominique de gourgues,roanoke jamestown virginia,new sweden delaware maryland lord baltimore,quakers william penn pennsylvania,marquette mississippi joliet la salle,indentured white slaves in the colonies,harvard william and mary college

3. Revolution http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052AUF8K
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,kindle bargain books,1776 revolution united states boston massacre,battle lexington concord bunker hill long island,battle ticonderoga white plains trenton princeton,george washington braddock valley forge ,surrender burgoyne cornwallis montcalm,lafayette wayne wolfe,battle quebec stony point yorktown,John Paul Jones bon homme richard serapis ,benjamin franklin thomas jefferson james madison

4. The Critical Period http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052ABLQ0
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,united states of america,kindle bargain books,american democracy constitution thomas jefferson,george washington mount vernon,napoleon louisiana purchase new world power,columbia river northwest ordinance fur trade ,settlements public land problem ,john hancock james madison ,treaty of paris independence union,cotton gin slavery

5. 1812 Before and After http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057U1CQ4
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,united states of america,kindle bargain books,war of 1812 star spangled banner burning washington,battle of lake erie lake champlain tippecanoe new orleans,lewis and clark expedition crossing the great divide ,constitution guerriere java chesapeake shannon,robert fulton hudson albany clermont ,treaty of ghent first protective tariff disarmament on the lakes,monroe doctrine missouri compromise,alexander hamilton aaron burr duel trial

6. The Developing Nation  [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005C6EL5M[/url]
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,united states of america,kindle bargain books developing nation,buffalo lake erie hudson river albany canal ,american railroad locomotive telegraph ,seminole creek black hawk ,jackson calhoun webster hayne ashburton,slavery anti-slavery slave-breaking abolition,battle of san jacinto alamo texas annexation,united states bank panic of 1837,log-cabin and hard cider campaign

Thanks for the tags.

Cheers,
Charlie Reese


----------



## seventhspell

Caught up new for me today,

Patty Jansen, new one
caleemlee, tagged one couldn't find the other Queen +Cats

Thanks for any tags back, links in my signature


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

LexyHarper said:


> Finally caught up!
> eBooks:
> The Cougars
> The Virgins
> Lexy


Tagged the Virgins. Mine are in signature. Thanks.


----------



## Caddy

Caught up to this point. Welcome new authors!

Can anyone tell me why 2 of my tags are in beige print instead of blue on Amazon? I also can't find my book when I use those two. They are deception and bohemian, which are 2 very important tags that I first used. Any ideas why?

For new taggers, I am changing my tags. The easiest way to tag is to copy the tags, go to the link and:
1. Hit the "like" button (that way you will be able to tell in the future if you have already tagged)
2. Type "tt" and paste the tags in the box that appears, then hit "Save".

Here are my tags for new taggers starting from this point:

dream, series, Impressionist, art, sexual, passion, nonconformist, nineteenth century Paris, Modernism, raw talent, loss of innocence, abstract artist, visionary artist, lover, French romance.

Here is the link to my book:

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316728255&sr=8-1

Thank you very much for any tagging.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caddy said:


> Caught up to this point. Welcome new authors!
> 
> Can anyone tell me why 2 of my tags are in beige print instead of blue on Amazon? I also can't find my book when I use those two. They are deception and bohemian, which are 2 very important tags that I first used. Any ideas why?
> 
> For new taggers, I am changing my tags. The easiest way to tag is to copy the tags, go to the link and:
> 1. Hit the "like" button (that way you will be able to tell in the future if you have already tagged)
> 2. Type "tt" and paste the tags in the box that appears, then hit "Save".
> 
> Here are my tags for new taggers starting from this point:
> 
> dream, series, Impressionist, art, sexual, passion, nonconformist, nineteenth century Paris, Modernism, raw talent, loss of innocence, abstract artist, visionary artist, lover, French romance.
> 
> Here is the link to my book:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316728255&sr=8-1
> 
> Thank you very much for any tagging.


Once you click on the name of the tag like "deception" it turns beige to show you've already looked at that listing. I look at historical romance a lot since that's my main tag, so even in your tags, it shows as beige for me.

I clicked deception and your kindle edition is #1 and your paperback is #6.


----------



## Caddy

> Once you click on the name of the tag like "deception" it turns beige to show you've already looked at that listing. I look at historical romance a lot since that's my main tag, so even in your tags, it shows as beige for me.
> 
> I clicked deception and your kindle edition is #1 and your paperback is #6.


Ok. Thanks for letting me know that.


----------



## lynnemurray

Welcome new authors and new books!

Today I tagged:

Patty Jansen - tagged Charlotte's Army & Luminescence (previously tagged the other five)
Adrianna White - tagged A Moonlit Night Saga: The Vampire Hunter, I Think It Moved & John Sanders' Erotica Noire (previously tagged the other three)
Calee M. Lee - 2x (eek, not the John Donne Flea poem? Maybe he wrote another bug poem)
Vera Nazarian - retagged The Perpetual Calendar of Inspiration & "Wrought by Moonllight" (previously tagged the other eight)

Thanks to those who tagged and liked my books! All caught up for now.

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## Meb Bryant

Caught up 714-800. Welcome Newbies!

Harbinger of Evil http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XMQKSW 
mystery, thriller, suspense, french quarter, new orleans, jfk assassination, 1960s, adult fiction, mafia, the mob, meb bryant, organized crime, romantic suspense, kindle indie store, bi-racial

Paperback http://www.amazon.com/Harbinger-Evil-Meb-Bryant/dp/1461130301/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314942595&sr=8-1
mystery, thriller, suspense, french quarter, new orleans, jfk assassination, 1960s, adult fiction, mafia, the mob, meb bryant, organized crime, romantic suspense, kindle indie store, bi-racial

Monster Spray http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055T7FZ4
short story, short stories, thriller, mystery, suspense, serial killer, meb bryant, paranormal, kids, short stories, kindle edition, kindle indie store, kindle singles, 99 cents, elizabeth simmons

I enjoy this thread and get to notice a lot of books. Thank you.


----------



## T.M.souders author

Caught up!

Tags: 
adversity, inspirational romance, romance contemporary, womens fiction, christian romance, contemporary fiction, love story, tragedy, true love, family drama, romance, women s fiction, hope

http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-On-Hope-ebook/dp/B005CPD2BC/
http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-Hope-T-M-Souders/dp/1463721013/


----------



## Gertie Kindle

We will soon be at 20,000 replies. That's quite a milestone.


----------



## Tom S. Figueiredo

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> We will soon be at 20,000 replies. That's quite a milestone.


*Let's celebrate it!*
I will give a copy of my eBook to the lucky member who post the *REPLY 20K!*


----------



## Vera Nazarian

Ricky Sides said:


> Vera,
> 
> I hope you'll pardon me for saying this, but I think it's a shame you're not releasing a Kindle version of *The Perpetual Calendar of Inspiration.* The new social networking thing would be great for Kindle readers to compare notes that others left. I do understand that the file size would be a problem. I'm assuming that the book is heavy on illustrations, so the delivery cost would be very high, and that would eat up your profit margin. Just saying it's a shame.
> 
> Have a great day,
> Ricky


Ricky,

Thanks so much for saying this -- believe me I've been agonizing over how to make *The Perpetual Calendar of Inspiration* electronic (and interactive would be fabulous!), however it is heavily illustrated, plus each page includes lined note space like regular paper journal calendars, below each text entry.

So, it would be pretty tough to make this into an e-book. On the other hand, I could just do the text portions of it! Hmmmm.... that just could be doable!

Thanks very much for making me rethink this!


----------



## leearco

Caught Up

For the newbies, see my signature


----------



## Mica Jade

All Caught Up!

Thanks for the tags.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Vera Nazarian said:


> Ricky,
> 
> Thanks so much for saying this -- believe me I've been agonizing over how to make *The Perpetual Calendar of Inspiration* electronic (and interactive would be fabulous!), however it is heavily illustrated, plus each page includes lined note space like regular paper journal calendars, below each text entry.
> 
> So, it would be pretty tough to make this into an e-book. On the other hand, I could just do the text portions of it! Hmmmm.... that just could be doable!
> 
> Thanks very much for making me rethink this!


Yeah, you wouldn't need the blank spaces for notes in the Kindle version because notes and highlights can be embedded and shared. It doesn't have to be an all or none prospect with the illustrations. With proper resizing, you should be able to include quite a few illustrations. My latest release has 19 photographs plus the cover embedded in the document. The source file is a hefty 4.6 MB, but when Amazon was through converting it, the file came to 2.2 MB. You can use Mobipocket creator to create a file to view the photos to see if you need to tweak them. You might even be able to use that to create a full size version that you could market from your website, assuming you have the bandwidth.

Just options.

I'm caught up to this point with the tagging. 20k posts. Wow!

Sorry thread members. I took the conversation off topic again. I'm bad. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Steve Silkin

Just tagged books by:

Sides/Sutton - new one
Lexy Harper (Virgins/Cougars)
Aaron Polson - new one
Katie Klein x 3
Adrianna White x 2
Vera Nazarian - Calendar
William G. Jones
Sarah Woodbury - new one
Michelle Scott - new one
Sheila Horgan - new one
Caryn Rose

Hello everybody! Most of you have already tagged me, but for those who haven't: Please tag The Bishop Moves Diagonally!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up. Was hoping to be the 20,000th post . . . ah, well, I never get the door prize.

My Books:

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasti.../dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

And the newest one:

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

[edited to add] I suppose I could just make another post right away, but that would be cheating.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Do I win? Huh, huh, huh?

Nothing new for me today. I'm off to the library to work and I'll see y'all this afternoon.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Way to go, Gertie.


----------



## Tom S. Figueiredo

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Do I win? Huh, huh, huh?
> 
> Nothing new for me today. I'm off to the library to work and I'll see y'all this afternoon.


*Yes, you are the WINNER, Margaret! *  Let me know your email address, so I can send you an Amazon Gift Card. (Are you an US resident?).


----------



## Meb Bryant

D A,
I'm sorry you didn't get the honor of being the 20,000th post. You're #1 in my book.
Meb


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning.

Margaret, congrats!! You were at the right place at the right time!

Nothing new....

If you didn't take a peek..please stop by for the "live" interview. (At least see the hummingbirds swirling behind me!)

http://bit.ly/qcwhaz


----------



## Ricky Sides

Doctor Barbara said:


> Morning.
> 
> Margaret, congrats!! You were at the right place at the right time!
> 
> Nothing new....
> 
> If you didn't take a peek..please stop by for the "live" interview. (At least see the hummingbirds swirling behind me!)
> 
> http://bit.ly/qcwhaz


You know, I meant to take the time yesterday to go watch that video, but got busy with my son'd birthday dinner party and forgot to do so. I just watched it and loved it. I also realized that this was a book my mother would absolutely go nuts over, so I bought it for her. Congratulations on such a professional interview. By the end, you looked relaxed and in your element.

Well done.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Hello Tagging buddies. Just tagging away at a few I missed. Thanks for the tag backs and likes.


----------



## Mel Comley

I'm all caught up, been busy editing my new thriller due out next Saturday! 

Just the formatting etc to sort out this week, seems to take forever! lol 

Have a fab weekend guys.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tom S. Figueiredo said:


> *Yes, you are the WINNER, Margaret! *  Let me know your email address, so I can send you an Amazon Gift Card. (Are you an US resident?).


Yup, I'm U.S. Sending my email now and thanks.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yup, I'm U.S. Sending my email now and thanks.


Congratulations Gertie. You're always the winner in tagging game. Thanks for the guidance you give to newbies like me.


----------



## Tess St John

Welcome, Newbies!

I'm caught up...would appreciate any tags...mine are in my siggy!


----------



## Zander Schloss

I just caught up on six days of tagging multiple books by multiple authors:

Cleveland, Reese, Figueiredo, Van Wey, Rowland, Turner, Rayburn, Scarsbrook, Sonders, Gavin, Boulter, Lake, Connor, Elliot, Sharp, Young, Thoma, Nilles, White, Jade, Ebel, Scott, Chiappetta, Richer, Croft, Sides, MacLean, St. John, Chesler, herocious, Kisiel, Jones, Murray, Harper, Klein, Jansen, White, Hodge, Lee, Blackman, Nazarian, Coltman, Tisler, Silkin

Your books are all amazing. Keep up the great work.

I only have one book that I'm requesting tags for, Blue Hill. Thanks in advance if you haven't tagged it already.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Horsegirl x5
Straight to Hell
Claws 2
Sheila x6
Vera x8


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning.

Todd, tagged Blue Hill already. Thanks for return.
Tess, Dr Dln, Mel etc. tagged already.

Have a great Sunday, you all.


----------



## Zander Schloss

I inadvertently forgot to mention my other books that sit neglected while I promote my new baby. I am ashamed. If you have a moment...

http://www.amazon.com/Organizing-Elementary-School-Classroom-Strategies/dp/1453712011/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
Tags: classroom, education, elementary, organization, teaching, school

http://www.amazon.com/Family-Literacy-Developing-Program-Elementary/dp/1453815996/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_4
Tags: literacy, reading, elementary, education, school

http://www.amazon.com/Seven-Moments-in-Time-ebook/dp/B004YTMIWQ/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_3
Tags: short fiction, short stories, childhood, family

Thank you very much. Now they know they're loved after all.


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged all versions.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Todd, got all of your books tagged. All caught up.


----------



## Zander Schloss

Ricky and Amy: I tagged all of yours last weekend. Thanks.

Amy: Have you seen the quote, "I strive to be the person my dog thinks I am." I don't know who wrote that, but it's something I keep in mind.


----------



## Alison Chambers

Hello all, need tags for my new Kindle book "Time of the Eleven." It's a romantic thriller. Here is the link: http://www.amazon.com/Time-of-the-Eleven-ebook/dp/B005P1A41Y/ref=sr_1_11?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1316956382&sr=1-11. Used to use Tag My Book on Amazon, but they are no longer around. Any help you could provide would be greatly appreciated. New to this forum but looks great. Will get to work on tagging yours. Thank you!

Alison Chambers
www.alisonchambersromance.com
http://alisonchambers.blogspot.com
The Secret Sentinel 5 Stars-Night Owl Reviews
The Montezuma Secret 5 Stars-Amazon and Goodreads


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Alison, welcome to the thread! I tagged your book.

We recommend you go back 6 pages and tag those books to catch all the "regular" taggers. Note that AGREE WITH TAGS does NOT work. The fastest way to tag is to click the book link, hit "tt" on the book page which opens the tag-box, and then highlight/drag recommended tags into the box and save. This thread moves fast so following it and checking once a day or so keeps you up to date with new books/authors.

Hi Todd, thanks for the tags back! Yes, I've heard that saying for many years and it's attributed to "anonymous" LOL!


----------



## kahuna

Allison Chambers:

Tagged ya!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, bridal shower, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## seventhspell

Caught up again, 
got all your books Todd R. Tystad

and Alison Chambers

My links are in my signature for new people


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Todd and Allison, got you tagged.


----------



## Caddy

All caught up. Welcome newbies!

Just a warning for everyone: I had the tags sex and graphic sex being used...and ended up on a porno blog.  
So, going forward, I won't be listing those for people to use as tags. My book is not a porno book, nor erotica (I have no issues with erotica, but people who buy it hoping it is will be disappointed, because it is a drama and a romance that has some graphic sex.)

I am pleased to announce that Amazon now has my paperback properly linked to my Kindle book. I would love some "*likes*" and *tags * for both, and would appreciate it very much!

*Here are the tags that I would like used for paperback*: coming of age fiction, romance, historical romance, deception, France, painting, Paris, artist, bohemian, drama, fiction, graphic, struggle, Montmartre, nineteenth century Paris
*Here is the link to the paperback*:http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316971126&sr=8-1
*Here are the links for the Kindle book*: dream, series, Impressionist, art, graphic, passion, nonconformist, nineteenth century Paris, Modernism, raw talent, loss of innocence, abstract artist, visionary artist, lover, French romance.
*Here is the link for Kindle book*: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316401819&sr=1-1

Just copy the tags, go to the link and hit the like, then type tt and paste. Hit save. Cool!

Thanks very much for any tags and likes!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Alison Chambers said:


> Hello all, need tags for my new Kindle book "Time of the Eleven." It's a romantic thriller. Here is the link: http://www.amazon.com/Time-of-the-Eleven-ebook/dp/B005P1A41Y/ref=sr_1_11?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1316956382&sr=1-11. Used to use Tag My Book on Amazon, but they are no longer around. Any help you could provide would be greatly appreciated. New to this forum but looks great. Will get to work on tagging yours. Thank you!
> 
> Alison Chambers
> www.alisonchambersromance.com
> http://alisonchambers.blogspot.com
> The Secret Sentinel 5 Stars-Night Owl Reviews
> The Montezuma Secret 5 Stars-Amazon and Goodreads


Tagged.  Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up. 
Thanks for the return tags. 
Grace x


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up, got the print versions too.


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Catching up now, but added a new book (Naughty Cinderella) if you all could be so kind as to tag that as well.  Thanks,

Adrianna


----------



## Amyshojai

Congats Adriana, got the new one tagged.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged, congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Tom S. Figueiredo

*10 NEW BOOKS tagged (pages 800-802)*

I would be thankful for your *tags and "LIKE".*

*Remember: The easiest way to tag is go to the product page and press TT.* So copy the Tags Suggestions and paste them in the tag box.

*MY BOOK:* http://www.amazon.com/I-remember-my-circus-ebook/dp/B005EZ0W0Y
*TAGS:* childrens books, circus, 3rd grade books, 4th grade books, 99 cent kindle books, bargain kindle books, childhood, picture books, relationships, children s kindle

Thanks!


----------



## gregoryblackman

Catching up myself.  Congrats to the few newbies I see.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I just added tags to my Amazon.com releases. I'm not in the US, so can anybody check for me if they show up and perhaps tag as well?

My books are here.

I tagged Ricky, Amy, Adrianna, Tom, Gregory and Grace Ellliott BTW. I hope it works.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

AdriannaWhite said:


> Catching up now, but added a new book (Naughty Cinderella) if you all could be so kind as to tag that as well. Thanks,
> 
> Adrianna


Got it. Nice cover. Good luck.


----------



## Les Turner

All caught up on the tags.

Any newbies feel free to tag my book, link is in sig below.

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Todd x3
Time of the Eleven
Cinderella
Cora--only about half of yours show tags right now.


----------



## kahuna

Cora Buhlert

Tagged ya!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, bridal shower, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## CoraBuhlert

swcleveland said:


> Cora--only about half of yours show tags right now.


Some of mine already had tags. No idea where they came from. I added some myself and they show up for me, but I wasn't sure whether they would be visible for anybody else, since my account is with another Amazon.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CoraBuhlert said:


> Some of mine already had tags. No idea where they came from. I added some myself and they show up for me, but I wasn't sure whether they would be visible for anybody else, since my account is with another Amazon.


Cora, to tag in the US, you have to have purchased in the US. Use your regular sign-in and you can purchase a cheap book from the Amazon US Marketplace. Ship it to a library over here to avoid high shipping charges.

If you need any help with that, let me know.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there, Cora.

I tagged all of your books that had tags. Several didn't.

Some of the problems that prevent people's tags from counting:

1. *They have never made a purchase, so they can't tag.*

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=tag_dpp_pt_ihlp_wt?ie=UTF8&nodeId=16238571&pop-up=1

Quoting Amazon:

*Can everyone see my tags?*

_By default, if you have at least one purchase at Amazon, everyone can see your tags. If you don't have a purchase yet, your tags will not be publicly visible. However, as soon as you buy something and add a new tag, all your tags will become public. Your tags will help others find interesting products, and likewise you can see how other customers have tagged products. As you navigate using tags, you will find more and more interesting products, as collectively organized by other Amazon customers._

2. *Not logged into their account.*

3. *They use the Agree with these tags button and think they have tagged, but haven't.*

4. *Sometimes tags just do not stick.* Multiple times I've tagged books I distinctly remembered tagging only to return at a later date to spot check and found that the tags were missing.

5. *Amazon glitches.* They happen. The worst was when about two days worth of tags disappeared for everyone and we all rolled up our sleeves, went back about eight pages and did them again.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Amyshojai

Cora, I tagged all of yours that have tags. Happy to go back and get the others later. Congrats and welcome to the thread--and thanks for the tags back!


----------



## 28612

Thanks for the tag-backs! Still trying to get the tag counts up on these new-ish tags on these books:

Almost a Bride (Wyoming Wildflowers Book 1)

http://ow.ly/63Q6k

http://www.amazon.com/Almost-Bride-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58Z2

Emotional romance, reunion romance, ranch romance, cowboy romance, rancher, ranching, cowboy, marriage of convenience romance, lost love romance, sizzle, marriage of convenience, second-chance romance, patricia mclinn, backlist ebooks, western romance

Match Made in Wyoming (Wyoming Wildflowers Book 2)

http://ow.ly/63QeX

http://www.amazon.com/Match-Made-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58V6

Emotional romance, reunion romance, ranch romance, cowboy romance, rancher, ranching, cowboy, sizzle, snowbound, secret identity, patricia mclinn, wounded hero romance, dog rescue, collie dog, collie puppy

A Stranger in the Family (Book 1: Bardville Trilogy) (Bardville, Wyoming Trilogy)

http://ow.ly/63Qmh

http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Family-Book-Bardville-ebook/dp/B00457VKIA

Emotional romance, family secrets, ranch, ranching, ranch romance, secret baby romance, sizzle, adoption reunion, romance novel, western romance, heartwarming, trilogy romance, kindle authors, patricia mclinn, 99 cents

Prelude to a Wedding (The Wedding Series Book 1)

http://ow.ly/63QJM

http://www.amazon.com/Prelude-Wedding-Book-ebook/dp/B0044XUZ72

Emotional romance, Chicago romance, family secrets, opposites attract romance, 
trilogy romance, kindle authors, patricia mclinn, sizzle, backlist ebooks, college friends, heartwarming, backlist ebooks, romance novel, love story books, antique appraiser

WIDOW WOMAN
http://www.amazon.com/Widow-Woman-ebook/dp/B00457VKIK

Any down votes on "contemporary" and "contemporary romance" much appreciated

Preferred tags:
western historical romance, romance, historical romance, fiction, western, relationships, ranch, 1880s, 19th century, wyoming, kindle, cowboy, cowboys, backlist ebooks, kindle authors

~ ~ ~ 
Oh, and I'm caught up after:

Austin 2 added tags
Kathelm x2
Andrew
Caddy added tags
Nell's new one
Nick's new one
Katie x2 (had the other one)
T.S.
JL x7
Chrystalla x5 (all books US)
Adrianna's downvotes + new one
Ricky's new!
Sheila's new
Adam's new tagsx3
Caddy pb
Patty's new
Calee x2
Vera's new (already had Wrought&others)
Todd T's other 3
Cora x3 (that had tags_

There were some newcomers who asked for tags but made no mention of tagging others. Got a drive-by vibe (okay and I'm cranky because rotten officiating in "my" NFL game <wg>) I've noted their names and if they return, I will be happy to catch them.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks for the information, Margaret and Ricky


----------



## amiblackwelder

HI! Love this and I am tagging the past five now!!

You may click my books in my signature to tag those...please like them too


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged the new books I hadn't tagged before Ami.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Tess St John said:


> Welcome, Newbies!
> I'm caught up...would appreciate any tags...mine are in my siggy!


just tagged you Tess. Mine are in signature.

Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Todd R. Tystad said:


> I inadvertently forgot to mention my other books that sit neglected while I promote my new baby. ..


Already tagged your book, Todd. Mine are in signature.

Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## Ben Dobson

I've spent many hours catching up on tagging tonight.  It's been a long time since I kept up with this, it's hard work.  But I've got a new book out, and some tags would be sweet.  Scriber is the one, in my sig.


----------



## lynnemurray

Welcome newbies and congrats on new books!

today I tagged:

Todd R. Tystad 3x
Alison Chambers
Adrianna White - tagged Naughty Cinderella 
Cora Buhlert - 4 had tags which I tagged also - Outlaw Love, Rites of Passage,
Hostage to Passion, The Kiss of the Executioner's Blade
-The other 4 didn't have tags. If you suggest some in an email I think we can copy and paste
Ami Blackwelder - tagged The Invasion, couldn't find tags for The Hunted of 2060 (previously tagged the other 4)

All caught up, yay!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## Ricky Sides

Ben, I tagged your book.   Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones tagged, welcome to the thread!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up with the newbies


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Caught up. Happy Monday.


----------



## Bellagirl

Me too!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Caught one new book I haven't tagged before. Thanks for all the tag backs.


----------



## kahuna

ben 
dobson

Tagged ya!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, bridal shower, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Steve the Bear

I'm all caught up!


----------



## August_V_Fahren

Not sure if I'm up to date or not, but I tagged another 40 listings in the last 10 pages or so.

Mine: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005EH5W7U

Thanks!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Caught up.

Cool cover August.

Forget the signatures covers and just do ON and OC paperbacks! Thanks a bunch.

http://amzn.to/dae61U

http://amzn.to/pKQy6C


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up again. Thanks for any tags back.


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up. 

Return tags much appreciated. 

Grace x


----------



## 40977

Caught up six pages back again (sorry I keep popping in and out of this thread!) Appreciate the tags, and congrats on all the news books I've seen!

---
The Engine Driver: http://www.amazon.com/Engine-Driver-Dystopian-Short-ebook/dp/B005POOLYM/

tracy marchini, dystopian fiction, teen fantasy, young adult, teen, dystopian ya, young adult fantasy, young adult dystopia, young adult science fiction, dystopian, short story, ya short story, music, near future, dystopian young adult fiction

Haunting At Heidelburgh Mansion: http://www.amazon.com/Haunting-Heidelburgh-Mansion-Ticket-ebook/dp/B005F0WS5K/

middle grade, ghost story, middle grade short story, childrens books, juliet robinson, halloween, halloween stories, holiday, tween, childrens short story, short story, childrens literature, ages 8-12, tracy marchini, hot ticket trilogy

Effie At The Wedding: http://www.amazon.com/Effie-At-The-Wedding-ebook/dp/B004UN57W4

contemporary fiction, young adult, ya short story, humorous fiction, contemporary ya, funny ya, teen, ya short story, chick lit, short story, tracy marchini, effie green, ya, funny, wedding

Hot Ticket (ebook): http://www.amazon.com/Hot-Ticket-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B0051BO392

middle grade, mystery, middle school, mystery and detective, detective fiction, childrens literature, detective mystery, junior high, trilogy, middle grade mystery, tracy marchini, juliet robinson, funny, funny middle grade, funny mystery

Hot Ticket (print): http://www.amazon.com/Hot-Ticket-Trilogy/dp/0615506534/

middle grade, mystery, middle school, mystery and detective, detective fiction, childrens literature, detective mystery, junior high, trilogy, middle grade mystery, tracy marchini, juliet robinson, funny, funny middle grade, funny mystery

Pub Speak (ebook): http://www.amazon.com/Pub-Speak-Dictionary-Publishing-ebook/dp/B004UGM73I/

writing reference, writing guides, writers reference, writing, publishing, writing how to, gifts for writers, writers guides and markets, reference, how to get published, tracy marchini, dictionary, lexicon, editing, publishing contracts

Pub Speak (print): http://www.amazon.com/Pub-Speak-Writers-Dictionary-Publishing/dp/0615481094/

writing reference, writing guides, writers reference, writing, publishing, writing how to, gifts for writers, writers guides and markets, reference, how to get published, tracy marchini, dictionary, lexicon, editing, publishing contracts


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.   Congratulations on the new releases.


----------



## Austin_Briggs

A lot to catch up - doing this now  

Here are my tags: 

-	
aztec, american history, fantasy series, mexico, action adventure, action, adventure, sorcery, shamanism, fantasy, kindle, kindle book, historical fantasy, magical realism, fantasy adventure 
-

Please copy them, paste into that little "add" window, and click "add"... thanks a million!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your new one, Tracey.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Ben Dobson said:


> I've spent many hours catching up on tagging tonight. It's been a long time since I kept up with this, it's hard work. But I've got a new book out, and some tags would be sweet. Scriber is the one, in my sig.


Just tagged Scriber, Ben. Mine are in signature.

Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## Les Turner

I'm all caught up everyone, love your work.

And don't forget to tag me back if you're new. Link is in sig.

Cheers, everyone!

Les.


----------



## lynnemurray

All caught up, some of these were updates or corrections:

Ben Dobson - 2x
James N. Powell - corrected the tags (I think!)
Tracy Marchini - I had trouble tagging The Engine Driver but it seemed to work (previously tagged the rest)

Thanks to all who tagged and liked my books!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## Ben Dobson

Thanks to everyone who tagged me!  I just got everyone since my last post.


----------



## Mica Jade

Tagged all the new books.

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Tagged all the new books . . . and a couple of old ones I had missed before.


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning.

Tmarchini .. The Engine Driver (others already done)

Forget signature links - here are 2 paperbacks:

http://amzn.to/dae61U
http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Thanks a bunch. Have a good day!


----------



## T.M.souders author

Up to date!

Tags: 
adversity, inspirational romance, romance contemporary, womens fiction, christian romance, contemporary fiction, love story, tragedy, true love, family drama, romance, women s fiction, hope

http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-On-Hope-ebook/dp/B005CPD2BC/
http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-Hope-T-M-Souders/dp/1463721013/


----------



## Caddy

Caught up again. Welcome all new authors. Love that cover, Adrianna!

I would love some "likes" and tags for both Kindle and paperback, and would appreciate it very much!

*Here are the tags that I would like used for paperback*: coming of age fiction, romance, historical romance, deception, France, painting, Paris, artist, bohemian, drama, fiction, graphic, struggle, Montmartre, nineteenth century Paris

*Here is the link to the paperback*:http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316971126&sr=8-1

*Here are the links for the Kindle book*: dream, series, Impressionist, art, graphic, passion, nonconformist, nineteenth century Paris, Modernism, raw talent, loss of innocence, abstract artist, visionary artist, lover, French romance.

*Here is the link for Kindle book*: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316401819&sr=1-1

Just copy the tags, go to the link and hit the like, then type tt and paste. Hit save. Cool!

Thanks very much for any tags and likes!


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up again...

Thanks for the tags. This thread has become UBER popular.


----------



## kayakruthie

The recent Jacqueline Kennedy book is giving new life to my title about Jackie Kennedy. It was NEVER tagged by my publisher, so I just added some tags. Please, please go tag me. I respond in kind, and do my part in tagging. Thank you so very much.

http://www.amazon.com/Memoirs-Jacqueline-Kennedy-Onassis-ebook/dp/B004QZ9V6Y/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1317140713&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/Secret-Memoirs-Jacqueline-Kennedy-Onassis/dp/0312363567/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1317140713&sr=1-2


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you tagged, welcome to the thread!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kayakruthie said:


> The recent Jacqueline Kennedy book is giving new life to my title about Jackie Kennedy. It was NEVER tagged by my publisher, so I just added some tags. Please, please go tag me. I respond in kind, and do my part in tagging. Thank you so very much.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Memoirs-Jacqueline-Kennedy-Onassis-ebook/dp/B004QZ9V6Y/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1317140713&sr=1-2
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Secret-Memoirs-Jacqueline-Kennedy-Onassis/dp/0312363567/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1317140713&sr=1-2


Long time no see, Ruthie. Welcome back. I've tagged your two.


----------



## Tom S. Figueiredo

*ANOTHER 22 BOOKS tagged (pages 802-804)*

I would be thankful for your *tags and "LIKE".*

*Remember: The easiest way to tag is go to the product page and press TT.* So copy the Tags Suggestions and paste them in the tag box.

*MY BOOK:* http://www.amazon.com/I-remember-my-circus-ebook/dp/B005EZ0W0Y
*TAGS:* childrens books, circus, 3rd grade books, 4th grade books, 99 cent kindle books, bargain kindle books, childhood, picture books, relationships, children s kindle

Thanks!


----------



## Steve the Bear

kayakruthie said:


> The recent Jacqueline Kennedy book is giving new life to my title about Jackie Kennedy. It was NEVER tagged by my publisher, so I just added some tags. Please, please go tag me. I respond in kind, and do my part in tagging. Thank you so very much.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Memoirs-Jacqueline-Kennedy-Onassis-ebook/dp/B004QZ9V6Y/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1317140713&sr=1-2
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Secret-Memoirs-Jacqueline-Kennedy-Onassis/dp/0312363567/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1317140713&sr=1-2


Good for you! My own Kennedy novel hasn't gotten the same attention, unfortunately. Then again, I focus the lesser-known younger brother


----------



## seventhspell

Caught up new for me today, 


Ben Dobson
Tmarchini  new one
kayakruthie



amiblackwelder had already tagged your books when I went to check


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up. 

Thanks for return tags and like. 

G x


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged all versions Ruthie's books that I hadn't tagged in the past.


----------



## ScottLCollins

Took forever, but finally caught up again.


----------



## Les Turner

kayakruthie said:


> The recent Jacqueline Kennedy book is giving new life to my title about Jackie Kennedy. It was NEVER tagged by my publisher, so I just added some tags. Please, please go tag me. I respond in kind, and do my part in tagging. Thank you so very much.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Memoirs-Jacqueline-Kennedy-Onassis-ebook/dp/B004QZ9V6Y/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1317140713&sr=1-2
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Secret-Memoirs-Jacqueline-Kennedy-Onassis/dp/0312363567/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1317140713&sr=1-2


I'm hoping to have the same experience, there is a new Liam Neeson movie coming out about killer dogs, I'm really hoping to see some "killer dog" searches on Amazon which'll lead them straight to me muhahahahahahaha!!!

All caught up on tags btw.


----------



## Lee Moan

Been having a tagging fest this evening.
I'd be very grateful if my new book The Vanished Race could have a little tag-love. 

http://www.amazon.com/The-Vanished-Race-ebook/dp/B005E1DBV0/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_4

Tags: mystery, science fiction, detective, alternate history


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lee Moan said:


> Been having a tagging fest this evening.
> I'd be very grateful if my new book The Vanished Race could have a little tag-love.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Vanished-Race-ebook/dp/B005E1DBV0/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_4
> 
> Tags: mystery, science fiction, detective, alternate history


Got it. Nothing else new for me.


----------



## lynnemurray

Hi fellow authors,

Ruth Francisco - tagged kindle & paper of the Memoirs & 3 in your sig line

All caught up for now. But I have a request:
I added a new book to my sig line for my sometime writing partner, Jaqueline Girdner. Her story should make everyone feel better about self-publishing Kindle. She had this book put on Kindle in May 2008 through SynergEbooks. It STILL has not sold enough copies to reach the publisher's $25 payout, although it's getting close and she said she thinks tagging her other books on here might be giving it a much-needed boost. If you could tag What's Sex Got to Do With It, your help would be most appreciated. Link and tags below:

What's Sex Got to do With It

Tags
romantic comedy, couples counselor, half-brother, family secrets, girdner, funny book, biological clock, contemporary fiction, jaqueline girdner, kindle, adoption, incest, marriage

More power to all of us!

Lynne


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

No new one to tag or to reciprocate. I appreciate all those who tagged my books. Thanks.


----------



## Paul Rice

Still a few hours left on Twitter for #TagItTuesday

I'll start working my way up here!

ptsd, post-traumatic stress disorder, neuropsychology, primal therapy, healing, submarine, self-help, therapy, investing, health series, health, mind and body, integration, belief, kindle book


----------



## kahuna

Kayak Ruthie
Lee Moan
Paul Rice

Tagged ya!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, bridal shower, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Amyshojai

Got Lynn and Paul, all caught up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Paul Rice said:


> Still a few hours left on Twitter for #TagItTuesday
> 
> I'll start working my way up here!
> 
> ptsd, post-traumatic stress disorder, neuropsychology, primal therapy, healing, submarine, self-help, therapy, investing, health series, health, mind and body, integration, belief, kindle book


Got you tagged. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged the new books since my last post. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Gabriel Beyers

Holy shnikey!  804 pages.  Looks like I have some more catching up to do.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there fellow taggers,

I thought I'd post something for all to see.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao

If I missed your book just let me know.


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Tagged a few that were new to me. Went to tag a bunch more that I *thought* were new to me, only to learn that I'd already done so. So it goes.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

And I'm all caught up again.


----------



## Amyshojai

W


Ricky Sides said:


> Hi there fellow taggers,
> 
> I thought I'd post something for all to see.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao
> 
> If I missed your book just let me know.


Wowzer...had no idea I'd tagged so many! Thanks for the link. And incidentally it worked in Firefox, too. This way we can actually SEE how many we've tagged (or how many others have tagged I suppose? *s*) I've trusted my fellow KB-ers to reciprocate of course. And...I'm all caught up!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Hi everyone,
I could use some more tags on my newest book, Back Pain Avenger, on far right of my sig.


----------



## Tess St John

Cora, still can't see the tags on your last two book in your siggy!

I'm caught up again. Great to see more taggers...more tags for everyone!

Mine are in my siggy for tags back! Thanks.


----------



## Sara Pierce

After a long break of doing nothing but write-write-write, I'm surfacing to BEG (prettily) for tags to my latest short stories!! I have several pages of tagging I need to wade through, best to start now and get it all done in one fell swoop!!  

Man, it's amazing to see how long this thread is!! Makes me wonder if there's a posting limit per thread (I wouldn't imagine so based on this!). 

*mosies on over to start her tagging run*


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up again, only a couple of newbies- so a big welcome! 
thanks for the return tags and likes. 

Grace x


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

kayakruthie said:


> The recent Jacqueline Kennedy book is giving new life to my title about Jackie Kennedy. It was NEVER tagged by my publisher, so I just added some tags. Please, please go tag me. I respond in kind, and do my part in tagging. Thank you so very much.
> http://www.amazon.com/Memoirs-Jacqueline-Kennedy-Onassis-ebook/dp/B004QZ9V6Y/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1317140713&sr=1-2


I just tagged you. You wanted us to tag J kennedy. My books are in signature. Thanks.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Grace Elliot said:


> All caught up.
> Thanks for return tags and like.
> G x


Just tagged your book. My books are in signature. Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Paul Rice said:


> Still a few hours left on Twitter for #TagItTuesday
> I'll start working my way up here!
> ptsd, post-traumatic stress disorder, neuropsychology, primal therapy, healing, submarine, self-help, therapy, investing, health series, health, mind and body, integration, belief, kindle book


Just tagged your book Paul. Good to see nonfiction. My books are in signature. Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LexyHarper said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm listing my books' tag pages to make it easier for people to tag me and also listing them newest first. So, as soon as you get to a book you have already tagged, you can stop as you are likely to have tagged all the ones below that.
> 
> In future I will provide a link to this post instead of clogging up the thread with mammoth posts.


Excellent idea, Lexy. That allows more books to be tagged within the six page requirement for newbies and returnees.

Ricky, thanks for posting the link to show the books you have tagged.

*Newcomers and taggers that have not been here in awhile PLEASE READ.*

There has been a continuing problem with failure to return the tags that are given. Accordingly, several of us got together and have decided to institute a policy that has been in place in the KDP tagging thread.

We ask that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. Once you have done that, please go to your Amazon profile page, click on "see all tags" on the left side of the page. Copy the link and add it to your next post. Once taggers see that you've done that, you're more likely to get reciprocal tags.

We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. However, if an author has requested specific tags, you can copy and paste them into the same box. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

Clicking "agree with these tags" doesn't work. That is used when we need to downvote maltags such as "outrageous price" on a 99 cent book. Once you click "agree with these tags" a gray check will appear on the right side of the tag. Hover over it until another box appears and click "no."

We also ask that you don't use tags naming other author's books or other author's names such as Harry Potter, J.K. Rowling, Stephen King, etc.. Most of us won't tag them. Use genre, subgenre and descriptive tags to get the most visibility for your books.

Thank you.

The Tag Team


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thanks Lexy. I should have realized posting the link was more complicated than I thought. I voted down the negative tags on Amy's book. I also tagged the erotic short stories with one exception. That link doesn't work.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Tagged:

kayakruthie
leemoan
lynnemurray
gabriel

paul rice - strange, the tags kept "failing to save." (I'm in a hotel and it may be a weird connection).

For those tagging, forget signature links - here are 2 paperbacks:

http://amzn.to/dae61U
http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Thanks. Later.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Gertie's right. I hate to complain, and I haven't until this point, but I am tagging a lot more new authors' books than are tagging back. I'm not basing that on my entire collection of books. I'm only basing it on the very first in my signature. Please, folks, we are tagging in good faith, hoping that you'll reciprocate. There's something wrong when we are tagging every new book that comes into the thread, yet our tag counts rise only a couple per week.

Nothing I just said is directed at those of you who have worked hard to tag other thread members.

Here is a link to a page where you can easily access my books for tagging. I know I have more than many thread members. I only ask that you tag those you've a mind to tag. Not insisting that you tag them all.

http://www.amazon.com/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Ricky%20Sides

Thank you,
Ricky


----------



## Caddy

Alll caught up. Here is the link to how many tags I have done on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao
If I missed someone, or missed a book, please let me know.

Sarah, your Anchors Away did not click anywhere for me, so I could not tag that one.

Thanks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's my tagging list.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao


----------



## lynnemurray

Hello supportive tagging authors!

Great idea, Lexy, to list in reverse pub date order, I've tagged all yours so far and I'm going to do that kind of list for mine soon (but not today)!

Today I tagged:
Paul Rice
Sara Pierce - tagged all but Anchors Away could make the link work
Down Voted Shifters "books with 5-star reviews by the author!"
Dr. Sukhraj S. Dhillon - tagged your 4 non sig line books
Barbara Ebel MD- tagged 2 linked books in email

I think this is the link to the 1066 I've tagged so far. If I missed you, it wasn't on purpose so please let me know and I'll go back and tag you!
http://www.amazon.com/tag/1066/products/A2V2XEIW49VG4Q/ref=tag_sty_mn_istp_t

If this link doesn't work, let me know and I'll keep poking around til I find the correct "all my tags" link!

Caught up today yay!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## Kayden Lee

Now that I have finally figured out the importance of tagging, tag, your it. I'm glad to help out, and would appreciate the same from you.
Thank you! Abandoned Angel, romantic suspense.

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B005E077IO


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kayden Lee said:


> Now that I have finally figured out the importance of tagging, tag, your it. I'm glad to help out, and would appreciate the same from you.
> Thank you! Abandoned Angel, romantic suspense.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B005E077IO


Welcome to the thread.

We ask that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. Once you have done that, please go to your Amazon profile page, click on "see all tags" on the left side of the page. Copy the link and add it to your next post. Once taggers see that you've done that, you're more likely to get reciprocal tags.

We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. However, if an author has requested specific tags, you can copy and paste them into the same box. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

Clicking "agree with these tags" doesn't work. That is used when we need to downvote maltags such as "outrageous price" on a 99 cent book. Once you click "agree with these tags" a gray check will appear on the right side of the tag. Hover over it until another box appears and click "no."

We also ask that you don't use tags naming other author's books or other author's names such as Harry Potter, J.K. Rowling, Stephen King, etc.. Most of us won't tag them. Use genre, subgenre and descriptive tags to get the most visibility for your books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

lynnemurray said:


> Hello supportive tagging authors!
> 
> I think this is the link to the 1066 I've tagged so far. If I missed you, it wasn't on purpose so please let me know and I'll go back and tag you!
> http://www.amazon.com/tag/1066/products/A2V2XEIW49VG4Q/ref=tag_sty_mn_istp_t
> 
> If this link doesn't work, let me know and I'll keep poking around til I find the correct "all my tags" link!
> 
> Caught up today yay!
> 
> Write on!
> 
> Lynne


That's a link to the tag "1066" which shows only two products. 

I was able to find your full list and you've tagged over 700 products.

From Amazon's home page, click on "Lynn's Amazon." Under "basket" click on "your profile". To the left of that page you'll see a box that lists your most frequently used tags. At the bottom of the box will be "see all tags." Click on that which will bring up all the products you have tagged. Copy and paste that url into your post.


----------



## Tom S. Figueiredo

*ANOTHER 18 BOOKS tagged (pages 804-805)*

I would be thankful for your *tags and "LIKE".*

*Remember: The easiest way to tag is go to the product page and press TT.* So copy the Tags Suggestions and paste them in the tag box.

*MY BOOK:* http://www.amazon.com/I-remember-my-circus-ebook/dp/B005EZ0W0Y
*TAGS:* childrens books, circus, 3rd grade books, 4th grade books, 99 cent kindle books, bargain kindle books, childhood, picture books, relationships, children s kindle


----------



## aaronpolson

And I'm back tagging again...

I've caught the last few pages. I'd love some tags for my new book, Small Magic.



The best of the rest is in the signature below.

Thanks, and happy tagging.


----------



## Kayden Lee

I am hoping that I have done this correctly. Thanks for the help. Let me know if there is something I should be doing differently. Any idea how to remove a tag if it does not belong? Have some odd ones on my list.

http://www.amazon.com/Abandoned-Angel-ebook/dp/B005E077IO/ref=tag_sty_mn_edpp_ttl


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your new one, Aaron.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kayden Lee said:


> I am hoping that I have done this correctly. Thanks for the help. Let me know if there is something I should be doing differently. Any idea how to remove a tag if it does not belong? Have some odd ones on my list.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Abandoned-Angel-ebook/dp/B005E077IO/ref=tag_sty_mn_edpp_ttl
> 
> Here is my first effort at tagging, I can sure see why this is a nightly task.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=tag_top_yt_isty


Kayden, I don't think that's your list. Here's how you do it.

From Amazon's home page, click on "Kayden's Amazon." Under "basket" click on "your profile". To the left of that page you'll see a box that lists your most frequently used tags. At the bottom of the box will be "see all tags." Click on that which will bring up all the products you have tagged. Copy and paste that url into your post.


----------



## kahuna

cayden lee
Tagged ya!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, bridal shower, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Mica Jade

All Tagged Up!

Here is the link to the books I've tagged: http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/products/ref=tag_sty_mn_m_p?ie=UTF8&page=1

Please let me know if I missed you 

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## Todd Young

I'd like to jump back in. I've been back to page 801 and tagged everything from there.

The link to my tags is: http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao

I think I've got that right. Tell me if it doesn't work.

I'd like tags for my new book:

http://www.amazon.com/Dressing-Up-ebook/dp/B005ME7MPK/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317068927&sr=1-2

Please tag with: young love, m m romance, contemporary romance, gay college, gay jocks, gay romance, coming out, gay teen, lgbt, gay love, gay erotica, m m erotica


----------



## Ricky Sides

I'm caught up to this point.

The links we copy on our tagged display pages aren't working when others click them because it shows them their own tag lists. Lexy figured out how to do it with my list. Hopefully he'll explain it because I haven't figured out how he did it.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/customer-tags/products/A2U20P2DRHUWUW/ref=tag__m_a

From there you need to click the link to "View all products tagged" because it opens on a tag I've never used. Copying the ling from the correct page that opens just sends you back to the same page that Lexy's link opens.


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Caught up.


----------



## Decon

Got all the new ones, new paperbacks and additions.

ALL NEW BOOKS TODAY IN NEED OF TAGGING

FORGET SIGNATURE BOOKS

Quick and easy method to tag ... COPY TAGS .. GO TO BOOK PAGE VIA LINK. Press, tt, keys anywhere on book page ...paste tags in to edit box and save.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055E6Z6O

end days, short story, political thriller, society, declan conner, disaster thriller, conspiracy, climate change, climate change disater thriller, short fiction, evolution, creation, politics

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055FE27W

suspense thriller, short story, declan conner, mafia, thriller, mystery, mystery murder, crime drama, crime thriller, short fiction, suspence, murder mystery, gangster, noir, women

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005DEYJ14

military fiction, war, war on drugs, soldiers, special forces, thriller, declan conner, special operations, germany, german language, german literature, short fiction, short story

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005AL2SRW

german literature, german language, german english translation, english german translation, evolutionary theory, creationism, oceanography, climate disaster, thriller, short fiction, short story, end of the world, god thoery, conspiracy theories, action


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up.

By the way, Decon doesn't like to mention it, but he has more than just the books in his sig. He has 16 and some are pretty sparsely tagged.

http://www.amazon.com/Declan-Conner/e/B004OUHBW2/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> I'm caught up to this point.
> 
> The links we copy on our tagged display pages aren't working when others click them because it shows them their own tag lists. Lexy figured out how to do it with my list. Hopefully he'll explain it because I haven't figured out how he did it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/customer-tags/products/A2U20P2DRHUWUW/ref=tag__m_a
> 
> From there you need to click the link to "View all products tagged" because it opens on a tag I've never used. Copying the ling from the correct page that opens just sends you back to the same page that Lexy's link opens.


Yes, I keep seeing mine and I couldn't figure out how other people stumble into my list. 

Okay, Lexy, where are you. We need help.

I'll be all caught up soon.


----------



## seventhspell

Caught up, new for me today were, 
Kayden Lee
aaronpolson new one

my links are in my signature for anyone new


----------



## Artemis Hunt

Kahuna, Mica Jade, Todd Young, Decon, DA Boulter, Joe Chiappetta, Tess St. John, Amyshojai, I have tagged you.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=pd_ys_homenav_tags

I will continue to do for the rest of you. I'm trying not to miss anyone out.

Gertie and Ricky Sides, for some reason I have difficulty seeing your books as they don't lead me to the normal Amazon page.

Please help me by tagging my books.

SNOW WHITE AND THE ALIEN

http://www.amazon.com/Snow-White-Alien-ebook/dp/B005IHALMC/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1

Tags to copy: aliens, science fiction, beautiful, fairy tale retellings, fantasy, handsome, young adult, romance

THE BODY SNATCHER WEARS LIPSTICK

http://www.amazon.com/SNATCHER-LIPSTICK-Romantic-Comedy-ebook/dp/B005PUOY84/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1317177678&sr=1-1

Tags to copy: chick lit, paranormal romance, humor, romance, humorous romance, fantasy romance, body snatcher, movie star, 99 cents romance

THE HUNT FOR THE CATALYST

http://www.amazon.com/Catalyst-Ether-World-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B005PICWVW/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1

Tags to copy: fantasy, superheroes, superpowers, young adult, telekinesis, demons, rick riordan, adventure, foster care, beautiful

I will continue to post who I managed to tag along the way.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up again...great to see newbies!!

Thanks for any tags back...they're in my siggy!


----------



## soesposito

Hi, all! I went six pages back and tagged so far. My tag link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=pd_ys_homenav_tags (13 pages ) I know, just the beginning! lol Being not so tech savvy, it took me a while to figure out not to just agree with the tags & all that. Is there a way to put the instructions on the very first page here? Because that's where I looked before I stumbled onto a few posts that explained how to do it the correct way.

K, here's my two:

Strange New Feet http://www.amazon.com/Strange-New-Feet-ebook/dp/B003RISP1S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317311886&sr=8-1

Speculative fiction, medical thriller, science fiction, evolution, kindle book, ivf, adventure, science thriller, science, dna, chimera, hybrid, bonobo

Sahara's Song http://www.amazon.com/Saharas-Song-ebook/dp/B002AVVUQK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317312251&sr=1-1

adventure, science fiction, thriller, science thriller, microwave weapon, sonic weapon, music, sound waves, mind control, thoughts, atlantis, kindle book

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## aaronpolson

Tagged 'em and bagged 'em. 

(caught up again)

Thanks for the tags--


----------



## Decon

D.A. Boulter said:


> All caught up.
> 
> By the way, Decon doesn't like to mention it, but he has more than just the books in his sig. He has 16 and some are pretty sparsely tagged.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Declan-Conner/e/B004OUHBW2/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


You are right, the cat is out of the bag lol. I didn't like to post them all at once, so I have been adding them gradually.


----------



## Steve the Bear

All caught up!


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

ok, I am new and caught up on the last 6 pages. here is the link to my likes: http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao
If I missed anyone, let me know and I will get it immediately, and I will check back daily to make sure to stay caught up.

Since going through the last 6 pages I realized what would make tagging easier (thanks decon and soesposito) on my finger, I will do exactly that for the rest of you by posting what I want my tags to be for copy/tt/paste readiness. I would appreciate Tags as well as Likes.

Tags:
fantasy, epic fantasy, dragons, ya fantasy, fantasy adventure, magic

Links to books:

Ebook: http://www.amazon.com/Osrics-Wand-Wand-Makers-Debate-ebook/dp/B005JQ9D8A/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_2

Paperback: http://www.amazon.com/Osrics-Wand-Wand-Makers-Debate-1/dp/1466269472/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_2

Thanks!


----------



## AliceinNewYorkwonderland

Twitted your book it is v good...


DonnaFaz said:


> I've recently discovered how important tagging is in product placement and I am looking for authors who would be willing to tag my book, The Merry-Go-Round. Here's a link --> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002ZNJL78
> 
> I would be happy to reciprocate on both electronic and print books. I've read that the choice of tags is important. Amazon allows each tagger 15 tags per product. I would prefer the use of: romance, chick lit, women's fiction, fiction, contemporary romance...or you could just check the boxes of the tags I already have. Let me know which tags you'd like for me to use when I tag your book!
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Modified to add: *New to the thread? Jump to the most recent post and go back 5 pages, tagging all the books of each author who has posted a request for tags...then add your book to the thread, and check in often--every day, if possible-- to tag any new comers.*
> 
> ~Donna~


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

soesposito said:


> Speculative fiction, medical thriller, science fiction, evolution, kindle book, ivf, adventure, science thriller, science, dna, chimera, hybrid, bonobo


Just tagged you soesposito. dna,sci,med,evolution,hybrid...all very familiar terms.

My books are in signature. Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

JackDAlbrecht said:


> Tags:
> fantasy, epic fantasy, dragons, ya fantasy, fantasy adventure, magic
> Links to books:
> Ebook: http://www.amazon.com/Osrics-Wand-Wand-Makers-Debate-ebook/dp/B005JQ9D8A/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_2


Just tagged your book Jack. Mine are in signature. Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Just tagged your book Jack. Mine are in signature. Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.
> 
> 9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8
> 
> 10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9
> 
> 11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12
> 
> 12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


Already got you all tagged before i posted


----------



## Ben Dobson

All caught up, and here's my tag list: http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao

Let me know if I've missed any, sometimes I'm not paying the closest attention when I'm going through the list.


----------



## Cminnick2

Hello Everyone! I'm a Brand New Self Published Author! So glad I found this thread! I went back several pages, (I lost count) and tagged everyone, (Thanks to whomever it was that offered up the tt shortcut! Specifically, I hit up JackD, DrDln, Steve, Decon, AAron, Soesposito, Tess, Artemis, SeventhSpell, DA Boulter, Ricky, Todd, Mica and Kahua but those are just the authors that I wrote down! Wow--what a tedious task!

PLEASE return the favor and tag my new book, DoubleDeception.com


DoubleDeception.com

preferred tags: suspense thriller, murder mystery, internet sex, online affairs, murder, kindle, psychological thriller, dark thriller, revenge, thriller, suspense, sex crime

THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH!!!


----------



## Tom S. Figueiredo

*14 BOOKS tagged (pages 805-806)*

I would be thankful for your *tags and "LIKE".*

*Remember: The easiest way to tag is go to the product page and press TT.* So copy the Tags Suggestions and paste them in the tag box.

*MY BOOK:* http://www.amazon.com/I-remember-my-circus-ebook/dp/B005EZ0W0Y
*TAGS:* childrens books, circus, 3rd grade books, 4th grade books, 99 cent kindle books, bargain kindle books, childhood, picture books, relationships, children s kindle


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

Okay, I tagged all of the new submissions. Congratulations on the new releases. I also tagged all of our new thread members. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Caddy

All tagged up for the day.  Welcome new authors!  Please continue to tag, if you are going back 6 pages, you will find me and my tags.

Thank you everyone.  Have a good night.


----------



## Kayden Lee

I'm all caught up!  I appreciate the tags, but PLEASE do not use the suggested ones by putting in tt - for some reason the suggested ones have to do with books about dogs, and humor, and Abandoned Angel is described best with these tags;
suspense thriller, adventure, romantic suspense, abused, abandoned, inner strength, confidence, strangers, ride, biker

Any advice on how to get the others out of there would be great.
Again - thanks.


----------



## Artemis Hunt

soesposito, aaronpolson, Steve Richer, JackDAlbrecht, Ben Dobson, Cminnick2, Tom S. Figuiredo, Caddy, I have tagged you.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=pd_ys_homenav_tags

I will continue to do for the rest of you. I'm trying not to miss anyone out.

Please help me by tagging my books.

SNOW WHITE AND THE ALIEN

http://www.amazon.com/Snow-White-Alien-ebook/dp/B005IHALMC/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1

Tags to copy: fantasy, romance, sci-fi, young adult, fairy tale retellings, beautiful, handsome, alien, aliens, science fiction, young adult fantasy, young adult romance 
THE BODY SNATCHER WEARS LIPSTICK

http://www.amazon.com/SNATCHER-LIPSTICK-Romantic-Comedy-ebook/dp/B005PUOY84/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1317177678&sr=1-1

Tags to copy: chick lit, paranormal romance, humor, romance, humorous romance, fantasy romance, body snatcher, movie star, 99 cents romance

THE HUNT FOR THE CATALYST

http://www.amazon.com/Catalyst-Ether-World-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B005PICWVW/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1

Tags to copy: fantasy, superheroes, superpowers, young adult, telekinesis, demons, adventure, young adult fantasy

I will continue to post who I managed to tag along the way. I'm not planning to miss anyone out! Just a matter of juggling time


----------



## Les Turner

All caught up on tags again.

If new, please tag my novel, link is in sig below.

@Kayden, I tagged your book, but I also went in and downvoted the "dogs themed" tags. If enough of us down vote them you should be able to get rid of them eventually.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new books--welcome and congrats to the authors! Whew...gone on vacation a week and finally hope, had to keep up while watching deer and aspen leaves. *sigh*


----------



## kahuna

Artemis Hunt
Soesp[osito
Jack Dalbrecht
CiminNick2

Tagged ya!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, bridal shower, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Ricky Sides

Kayden Lee said:


> I'm all caught up! I appreciate the tags, but PLEASE do not use the suggested ones by putting in tt - for some reason the suggested ones have to do with books about dogs, and humor, and Abandoned Angel is described best with these tags;
> suspense thriller, adventure, romantic suspense, abused, abandoned, inner strength, confidence, strangers, ride, biker
> 
> Any advice on how to get the others out of there would be great.
> Again - thanks.


Thank you for letting us know about the problem. I unchecked the ones that I had tagged and replaced the tags for your book with your suggested list.  Now I'll go back, activate the Agree with these tags link, and then vote no in the pop up box beside and to the right of the tags. Let your mouse hover there and you'll see the option to vote no. It's called voting down bad tags. Enough no votes will move them to the end of the line.


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

JackDAlbrecht said:


> Already got you all tagged before i posted


Just tagged you Jack. Mine are in signature. Thanks.


----------



## T.M.souders author

I'm caught up. I, too, would be happy to share the link to my tagging history, but couldn't figure where to go or how to get it cuz I was in a hurry. Someone may have explained it already, but I must have missed it...

Tags: 
adversity, inspirational romance, romance contemporary, womens fiction, christian romance, contemporary fiction, love story, tragedy, true love, family drama, romance, women s fiction, hope

http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-On-Hope-ebook/dp/B005CPD2BC/
http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-Hope-T-M-Souders/dp/1463721013/


----------



## Kent Kelly

Hi all, glad to see everyone is fighting their way through the September doldrums!  Touch and Fire gogo 

I’ve tagged everyone once again for the last 6 pages, so I’m all caught up ... it’s good to see so many new faces!

Tagged, or verified I had already tagged:
Aaron Polson, Adrianna White, Ami Blackwelder, Amy Shojai, Artemis Hunt, August V. Fahren, Austin Briggs, Ben Dobson, Caddy Rowland, Cheryl Minnick, Cora Buhlert, D.A. Boulter, Declan Conner, Dr. Barbara, Dr. Dhillon, Elisa Hategan, Gabriel Beyers, Gertie Kindle, Grace Elliott, Gregory Blackman, Jack D. Albrecht, Joe Chiappetta, Kahuna, Kayden Lee, Lee Moan, Les Turner, Lexy Harper, Lynne Murray, M.G. Scarsbrook, Marcin Wrona, Mica Jade, Patricia McLinn, Paul Rice, Ricky Sides, Ruth Francisco, Sandy Harper, Sara Pierce, Scott Cleveland, Scott L. Collins, Seventhspell, Shannon Esposito, Steve Richer, T.M. Souders, Tess St. John, Todd Young, Tom S. Figueiredo, Tracy Marchini.

If you could be so kind as to tag one or more of my newer releases, I’d appreciate it!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

You know what is amazing, this thread is not even two years old yet it has over 800 pages! We taggers are a prolific bunch.


----------



## gregoryblackman

I was thinking the same thing.  Catching up now... gonna take awhile .


----------



## Judi Coltman

http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao

I hope I did this correctly. If not, I likes and tagged the last 3 pages.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Good evening.

Update:

Kayden
Aaronpolson
Cminnick
Artemis
Kent (finished)

Anyone tagging, forget sig line and do paperbacks:

http://amzn.to/pKQy6C
http://amzn.to/dae61U

Thanks all.


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

All caught up again! It is so easy when you do it regularly 

Mine again for those newbies.

Tags:
fantasy, epic fantasy, dragons, ya fantasy, fantasy adventure, magic

Links to books:

Ebook: http://www.amazon.com/Osrics-Wand-Wand-Makers-Debate-ebook/dp/B005JQ9D8A/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_2

Paperback: http://www.amazon.com/Osrics-Wand-Wand-Makers-Debate-1/dp/1466269472/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_2


----------



## Todd Young

I'm all caught up, but am tired of listing names. Hopefully, we can work out how to view each other's tags.

My new book:

http://www.amazon.com/Dressing-Up-ebook/dp/B005ME7MPK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315694136&sr=1-1

Tags:

young love, m m romance, gay college, gay jocks, gay romance, coming out, gay teen, lgbt, gay love, gay erotica


----------



## Nicholas Andrews

All caught up. Please remember to copy and paste these tags to both the paperback and ebook version.

dragons, action, adventure, comedic fantasy, comedy, epic fantasy, fantasy, funny, humor, magic, quest, sorcery, tournament, warrior,

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005LFYPZK/

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0615493866


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Todd Young said:


> I'm all caught up, but am tired of listing names. Hopefully, we can work out how to view each other's tags.


All caught up. I don't bother listing names and I don't check on other people's tagging. The time I waste doing that could easily see me through all the tagging.

Kayden: I down-voted the dogs for you.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I'm caught up with all of the new submissions. Congratulations on the new releases, Kent.


----------



## Mel Comley

So excited my new baby is out! 

http://www.amazon.com/Justice-Simpkins-thriller-trilogy-ebook/dp/B005QOY4FM

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Justice-Simpkins-thriller-trilogy-ebook/dp/B005QOY4FM

http://www.amazon.de/Justice-Simpkins-thriller-trilogy-ebook/dp/B005QOY4FM

Catching up now.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Newly tagged:

Doctor Barbara
Tmarchini
Kayakruthie
Lee Moan
Lynne Murray
Paul Rice
Sara Pierce
Kayden Lee
Aaron Polson
Decon
Artemis Hunt
soesposito
Steve Richer
JackDAlbrecht
Kent Kelly
Nicholas Andrews
Mel Comley

-----------------------

Mine for anyone new:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Sara Pierce

It's always such an accomplishment when I can say I'm caught up! 

Would love any tags you awesome folk can give me.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi Lexy,

I'm sorry for my error. I don't always look in the gender section of the profile information under user name tags.  I guess I need to start doing that.

Thank you for the instructions. After studying your information, I was able to determine the number I needed to capture from my address bar. My number is:

A2U20P2DRHUWUW

Then I just highlight the section to change and add my own identity number.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/customer-tags/ *insert id number here between the forward slashes, leaving no spaces* /ref=cm_pdp_istc_sa

http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/customer-tags/A2U20P2DRHUWUW/ref=cm_pdp_istc_sa

On that page, click the link on the left that says, "*View all products tagged*."

That was easy enough, once you taught me how to do it. 

Thank you Lexy.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up. 

Thanks for return tags. 

Grace x


----------



## kahuna

All caught up!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lexy, thanks for the help with showing us how to link to books we have tagged. I tried your second method and it didn't work in my Firefox either.

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers and congratulations on the new releases.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. Once you have done that, please go to your Amazon profile page and post the link. Once taggers see that you've done that, you're more likely to get reciprocal tags. To see if you've been tagged, go to the box on the left and look for "see all #### tagged items." Click on that and you'll see the list.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/pdp/profile/A1JZ7YODSEG6BC?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0

We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. However, if an author has requested specific tags, you can copy and paste them into the same box. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

Clicking "agree with these tags" doesn't work. That is used when we need to downvote maltags such as "outrageous price" on a 99 cent book. Once you click "agree with these tags" a gray check will appear on the right side of the tag. Hover over it until another box appears and click "no."

We also ask that you don't use tags naming other author's books or other author's names such as Harry Potter, J.K. Rowling, Stephen King, etc.. Most of us won't tag them. Use genre, subgenre and descriptive tags to get the most visibility for your books.


----------



## jewishwriter

Will go back and start tagging...I see some glorious covers here..Please tag my title, "Kvetch: One Bitch of a Life" with Jewish memoir, pianists, journalism, child abuse,  South Africa..thanks, greta


----------



## Gertie Kindle

For those of you requesting UK and DE tags, please go here.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg571978.html#msg571978

We keep separate threads for US and UK/DE tags because you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK and Amazon DE to have tagging privileges there. Most of the taggers here don't have UK or DE privileges.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning. Tagged:

Mel x 2 (not DE)
jewishwriter

Anyone tagging, forget sig line and do paperbacks:

http://amzn.to/pKQy6C
http://amzn.to/dae61U

Thanks all.


----------



## Ricky Sides

jewishwriter said:


> Will go back and start tagging...I see some glorious covers here..Please tag my title, "Kvetch: One Bitch of a Life" with Jewish memoir, pianists, journalism, child abuse, South Africa..thanks, greta


Tagged. Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Ricky Sides

LexyHarper said:


> Hi Ricky,
> 
> I suspect you're not the only one who thought I was male. I wanted Rihanna, but the choices offered by KB were very limited. You brightened a dull afternoon at the office - I kept laughing at the oddest moments, looking totally insane to my work colleagues.
> 
> Lexy xxxx


I make my coworkers nervous when I do the insane laughter bit. They wonder what my demented mind is cooking up. That's one of the hazards of writing a horror novel I guess. It doesn't help when they tell me I'm making them nervous and I enthusiastically say, "_Good!_" I then grin like a maniac. 

Thanks for being such a good sport about my gaff.

Ricky


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags 

Have caught up with
Jewish writer
Kayden Lee
Artemis Hunt
Les Turner
Sandy Harper
Kent Kelly
Judi Colman
Todd Young
Nicholas Andrews

I've changed 'teenage' to 'teen action adventure' in _Mystery at Ocean Drive_. Would you mind tagging it for me. Ta.

Do you think readers use the term 'YA' to search for a book, or do they use 'teen'?


----------



## Sara Pierce

Thanks for all the tags!

Woohoo, caught up again!!


----------



## Amyshojai

Sara, got the new books. All caught up.


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Got all the new books and people. This is my official bookmark ;-)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Forgot to mention that I'm caught up.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up...thanks for tags back!!!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Kent Kelly said:


> Hi all, glad to see everyone is fighting their way through the September doldrums! Touch and Fire gogo
> Tagged, or verified I had already tagged:
> Aaron Polson, Adrianna White, Ami Blackwelder, Amy Shojai, Artemis Hunt, August V. Fahren, Austin Briggs, Ben Dobson, Caddy Rowland, Cheryl Minnick, Cora Buhlert, D.A. Boulter, Declan Conner, Dr. Barbara, Dr. Dhillon, f you could be so kind as to tag one or more of my newer releases, I'd appreciate it!


Just tagged you Kent Kelly. Mine are in signature for those who have not tagged yet. I will reciprocate your favor. Thanks.


----------



## Caddy

All done to this point!

New taggers:
I would love some "*likes*" and *tags* for both *Kindl*e and *paperbac*k, and would appreciate it very much!

*Here are the tags that I would like used for paperback*: coming of age fiction, romance, historical romance, deception, France, painting, Paris, artist, bohemian, drama, fiction, graphic, struggle, Montmartre, nineteenth century Paris

*Here is the link to the paperback*:http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316971126&sr=8-1

*Here are the links for the Kindle book*: dream, series, Impressionist, art, graphic, passion, nonconformist, nineteenth century Paris, Modernism, raw talent, loss of innocence, abstract artist, visionary artist, lover, French romance.

*Here is the link for Kindle book*: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316401819&sr=1-1

Just copy the tags, go to the link and hit the like, then type tt and paste. Hit save. Cool!

Thanks very much for any tags and likes!


----------



## Artemis Hunt

Pants. Trying to catch up.

Les Turner, TM soulders, Kent Kelly, gregory Blackman, Judi Coltman, Doctor Barbara, NicholasAndrews, Mel Comley, MG Scarsbrook, Sara Pierce, jewishwriter, Jan Hurst-Nicholson, Dr S. Dhillon, I have tagged you.

I will continue to do for the rest of you. I'm trying not to miss anyone out.

Please help me by tagging my books.

SNOW WHITE AND THE ALIEN

http://www.amazon.com/Snow-White-Alien-ebook/dp/B005IHALMC/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1

Tags to copy: fantasy, romance, sci-fi, young adult, fairy tale retellings, beautiful, handsome, alien, aliens, science fiction, young adult fantasy, young adult romance 
THE BODY SNATCHER WEARS LIPSTICK

http://www.amazon.com/SNATCHER-LIPSTICK-Romantic-Comedy-ebook/dp/B005PUOY84/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1317177678&sr=1-1

Tags to copy: chick lit, paranormal romance, humor, romance, humorous romance, fantasy romance, body snatcher, movie star, 99 cents romance

THE HUNT FOR THE CATALYST

http://www.amazon.com/Catalyst-Ether-World-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B005PICWVW/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1

Tags to copy: fantasy, superheroes, superpowers, young adult, telekinesis, demons, adventure, young adult fantasy


----------



## Katie Salidas

Hey guys, I'm back, and I've got a new book to tag.

I've just released the Omnibus edition of the Immortalis Series. 
Here is the Kindle USA link. 
http://www.amazon.com/Immortalis-Omnibus-Books-1-3-ebook/dp/B005QQ3CCQ/ref=sr_1_11?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317429067&sr=1-11

I'll go ahead and start back tagging. Thanks in advance


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Gotcha all tagged up Katie. The rest I already had done   we need more people in here.


----------



## Amyshojai

Katie, got your new book. All caught up.


----------



## Laura Kaye

Hi everybody--been a while since I was last able to spend some time here, but I've just spent about an hour getting caught up through a lot of pages. Here's my tagging link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=pd_ys_homenav_tags and these are the people I've tagged:

Nicholasmcgirr
Swcleveland
EricaN
StormWorldSeriesGuy
Declan's four new books
Scififan
Erica Sloane
Noah Baird
SBJones
Connor Nicolas
Heather Hummel Author (new one/editor for)
AdriannaWhite
D.A. Boulter
Joe Chiappetta
Sara Pierce
Kayakruthie
Doctor Barbara - 2 new links
Ricky Sides - did your 2011 titles
Kayden Lee
Tony Figuerido
Aaronpolson
Todd Young
Artemis Hunt
Soesposito
JackAlbrecht
Cminnick2
Kent Kelly
Judi Coltman
Nicholas Andrews
Mel Comley
Jewishwriter
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Caddy
Katie Salidas

I'd done about forty pages in the mid 700s, so I've gotten the regulars, I believe.

Thanks!
Laura


----------



## Laura Kaye

So...now that I've done my civic kindleboard duty, can I please ask for tags back?

Today is my RELEASE DAY!!! for Just Gotta Say, so if you can't do all of them (linked through the below covers), please focus on Just Gotta Say and my print copy of Hearts in Darkness. Here are the links:

http://www.amazon.com/Just-Gotta-Say-ebook/dp/B005QQ3KF0/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_4

http://www.amazon.com/Hearts-Darkness-Laura-Kaye/dp/1601549989/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_1

Many, many thanks!
Laura


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Katie Salidas said:


> Hey guys, I'm back, and I've got a new book to tag.
> 
> I've just released the Omnibus edition of the Immortalis Series.
> Here is the Kindle USA link.
> http://www.amazon.com/Immortalis-Omnibus-Books-1-3-ebook/dp/B005QQ3CCQ/ref=sr_1_11?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317429067&sr=1-11
> 
> I'll go ahead and start back tagging. Thanks in advance


Congrats on the new book and welcome back. Got you tagged up.


----------



## lynnemurray

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> That's a link to the tag "1066" which shows only two products.
> 
> I was able to find your full list and you've tagged over 700 products.
> 
> From Amazon's home page, click on "Lynn's Amazon." Under "basket" click on "your profile". To the left of that page you'll see a box that lists your most frequently used tags. At the bottom of the box will be "see all tags." Click on that which will bring up all the products you have tagged. Copy and paste that url into your post.


Thanks for the instructions, Girtie, here's what I found
http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao
It looks a lot like the incorrect link I found before, if it is (sigh), I'll try again with a fresh brain tomorrow.

Welcome new authors and congrats to those with new books! Today I tagged

Lee Moan - 5x
Kayden Lee
Aaron Polson - Small Magic: Collected Flash Fiction

Declan Connor - 4 new ones
Artemis Hunt - 5x
Shannon Esposito - 2x
Jack D. Albrecht Jr. - paper & kindle
Cheryl Minnick
Kent Kelly - 4x (1 previously tagged)
Mel Comley - new one - sorry can't tag UK editions
Greta Beigel - 2x
Jan Hurst-Nicholson - retagged teen action adventure
Katie Salidas - omnibus edition
Laura Kaye - Just Gotta Say and print ed Hearts in Darkness

All caught up. Thanks to those who tagged my books!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

all caught up again! lets keep this rolling!


----------



## Mica Jade

All caught up. Welcome to the new authors!

Thanks for the tags.

Can't seem to get the profile tag link to work. 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up.

I have a new one out.



New Book:

http://www.amazon.com/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

Old books in reverse order of publishing (newest first)

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasti.../dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there folks,

Congratulations on the new releases. I've tagged them and am caught up to this point.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Caught up again - and finally managed to get _the case of the missing canary eggs_ into my signature


----------



## Library4Science

All caught up.

These tags are for the first 6 volumes in my history series and they haven't been in the tagging thread for a couple months so if you are fairly new you probably haven't tagged them yet.

Please copy the tags below, click on the link, type tt (quickly), paste
in the box and save. Please do not use the sig. images.

1. Discovery and Exploration http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004KAA9P2 
American history,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material,kindle bargain books,discovery and exploration of america,christopher columbus magellan,the new world,coronado Pizarro Balboa de Soto,cartier sebastion cabot Drake Champlain Hudson ,eric the red pre-columbian voyages,ponce de leon in florida,john fiske,francis parkman,Mississippi Hudson St. Lawrence River

2. Colonization http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052ATGC6
American history,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material,kindle bargain books,founding of new amsterdam new york,pilgrim mayflower massachusetts new england,pequot massacre at fort mystic,st augustine huguenots dominique de gourgues,roanoke jamestown virginia,new sweden delaware maryland lord baltimore,quakers william penn pennsylvania,marquette mississippi joliet la salle,indentured white slaves in the colonies,harvard william and mary college

3. Revolution http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052AUF8K
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,kindle bargain books,1776 revolution united states boston massacre,battle lexington concord bunker hill long island,battle ticonderoga white plains trenton princeton,george washington braddock valley forge ,surrender burgoyne cornwallis montcalm,lafayette wayne wolfe,battle quebec stony point yorktown,John Paul Jones bon homme richard serapis ,benjamin franklin thomas jefferson james madison

4. The Critical Period http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052ABLQ0
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,united states of america,kindle bargain books,american democracy constitution thomas jefferson,george washington mount vernon,napoleon louisiana purchase new world power,columbia river northwest ordinance fur trade ,settlements public land problem ,john hancock james madison ,treaty of paris independence union,cotton gin slavery

5. 1812 Before and After http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057U1CQ4
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,united states of america,kindle bargain books,war of 1812 star spangled banner burning washington,battle of lake erie lake champlain tippecanoe new orleans,lewis and clark expedition crossing the great divide ,constitution guerriere java chesapeake shannon,robert fulton hudson albany clermont ,treaty of ghent first protective tariff disarmament on the lakes,monroe doctrine missouri compromise,alexander hamilton aaron burr duel trial

6. The Developing Nation http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005C6EL5M
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,united states of america,kindle bargain books developing nation,buffalo lake erie hudson river albany canal ,american railroad locomotive telegraph ,seminole creek black hawk ,jackson calhoun webster hayne ashburton,slavery anti-slavery slave-breaking abolition,battle of san jacinto alamo texas annexation,united states bank panic of 1837,log-cabin and hard cider campaign

Thanks for the tags.

Cheers,
Charlie Reese


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning.

Caught up:

Cadddy - paperback
Katie - Immortalis
D.A. Boulter - Cold Sleep
Laura - 2 new links

For anyone tagging, skips the below sig lines with the children's books, especially since I tagged some hot covers.

Just use these links:

http://amzn.to/dae61U
http://amzn.to/flkONf
http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Thanks all.


----------



## Laura Kaye

Thanks for all the tags everyone! Have a great weekend    

Laura Kaye


----------



## Grace Elliot

DA Boulter - tagged your new one Us and UK (winks, given the discussion going on in the UK thread.)

Caught up. 
thanks for the return tags. 

Grace x


----------



## Amyshojai

Laura Kaye, got your new one tagged--had already tagged the others. Welcome back! All caught up, guys.


----------



## Tom S. Figueiredo

*22 NEW BOOKS tagged (pages 806-809)*

I would be thankful for your *tags and "LIKE".*

*MY BOOK:* http://www.amazon.com/I-remember-my-circus-ebook/dp/B005EZ0W0Y
*PLEASE USE THESE TAGS:* childrens books, circus, 3rd grade books, 4th grade books, 99 cent kindle books, bargain kindle books, childhood, picture books, relationships, children s kindle


----------



## Kayden Lee

I think I am all caught up again. Thanks for down voting the dog tags, not sure where they came from - no dogs in the story. (though I do love dogs.)
This is a great way to find some wonderful books!!! I think I am going to end up spending more time reading than writting.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there folks,

I could use a few tags for my latest release please.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005RDGFY0

Tags:

peacekeepers, ricky sides, series, cheap kindle books, post apocalyptic fiction, action adventure, military fiction, bundle, military science fiction,

Thank you. 

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Amyshojai

Congrats on the new one Ricky! Got you tagged. All caught up.


----------



## Kayden Lee

Gotta Ricky.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you Amy. That was fast. 

I made a mistake and listed Books 1 - 3 in the tags. Would you mind editing that one out please? I corrected the error in my post.

Thank you Kayden. I spend a lot of time reading the product descriptions too.


----------



## Amyshojai

Ricky Sides said:


> I made a mistake and listed Books 1 - 3 in the tags. Would you mind editing that one out please? I corrected the error in my post.


Done!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you. I apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Ricky Sides said:


> Hi there folks,
> I could use a few tags for my latest release please.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005RDGFY0
> Ricky


Just tagged your new release, Ricky. I can sure use some more tags. My books are in signature. Thanks.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you for the tags. I double checked yours to make certain mine hadn't dropped off, and they are still there. However, I saw that you had added a few new tags since I tagged your books, so I added a few more.


----------



## jessicajames

Thanks for starting this thread. Tagged you and would love some tags. In fact I REALLY NEED HELP, as someone has tagged my book with topics it has nothing to do with such as medieval romance, regency romance, middle ages, lisa kleypas, etc.
CORRECT TAGS would be historical fiction, historical romance, civil war fiction, civil war romance, clean romance.

THANKS for the help and I will be glad to tag other.

http://www.amazon.com/Noble-Cause-Novel-Love-ebook/dp/B004UH8YC0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317495212&sr=1-1

This novel will be easy to tag - just use the ones that are there. Thanks!
http://www.amazon.com/Shades-Gray-Novel-Virginia-ebook/dp/B0019SW4DS/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317495698&sr=1-4


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Congrats on the new releases.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers and congratulations on the new releases.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. Once you have done that, please go to your Amazon profile page and post the link. Once taggers see that you've done that, you're more likely to get reciprocal tags. To see if you've been tagged, go to the box on the left and look for "see all #### tagged items." Click on that and you'll see the list.

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers and congratulations on the new releases.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. Once you have done that, please go to your Amazon profile page and post the link. Once taggers see that you've done that, you're more likely to get reciprocal tags. To see if you've been tagged, go to the box on the left and look for "see all #### tagged items." Click on that and you'll see the list. Here's mine:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao

We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. However, if an author has requested specific tags, you can copy and paste them into the same box. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

Clicking "agree with these tags" doesn't work. That is used when we need to downvote maltags such as "outrageous price" on a 99 cent book. Once you click "agree with these tags" a gray check will appear on the right side of the tag. Hover over it until another box appears and click "no."

We also ask that you don't use tags naming other author's books or other author's names such as Harry Potter, J.K. Rowling, Stephen King, etc.. Most of us won't tag them. Use genre, subgenre and descriptive tags to get the most visibility for your books.

We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. However, if an author has requested specific tags, you can copy and paste them into the same box. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

Clicking "agree with these tags" doesn't work. That is used when we need to downvote maltags such as "outrageous price" on a 99 cent book. Once you click "agree with these tags" a gray check will appear on the right side of the tag. Hover over it until another box appears and click "no."

We also ask that you don't use tags naming other author's books or other author's names such as Harry Potter, J.K. Rowling, Stephen King, etc. Most of us won't tag them. Use genre, subgenre and descriptive tags to get the most visibility for your books.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread Jessica. I tagged your books. I'd appreciate your tags for my latest release:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005RDGFY0

Just go back six pages and tag forward from there. You'll soon tag all the active thread members.


----------



## jessicajames

Thanks. Wasn't quite sure where to start 

Also saw that other authors get unwanted and irrelevant tags - that's interesting. Never happened to me on my first book.


----------



## seventhspell

Hi there, caught up again new for me today, 

Artemis Hunt love that bookcover on the  Hunt for the Chronicles

soesposito

JackDAlbrecht

Had already tagged Ben Dobson

Cminnick2

Kent Kelly seen heaps of your books and tagged them BUT some I haven't tagged  now in your sig. line so done them  you are prolific

NicholasAndrews got your paperback

Mel Comley got your new one good luck

jewishwriter

Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Katie Salidas new one 

Laura Kaye got the one I had not tagged before which is 'I've gotta say'

D.A. Boulter new one 

Ricky Sides got ya new one

jessicajames 



my links are in my sig line thanks for any tags back


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

jessicajames said:


> Thanks. Wasn't quite sure where to start
> 
> Also saw that other authors get unwanted and irrelevant tags - that's interesting. Never happened to me on my first book.


Well, I think that was me, and that was my fault for not telling anyone what tags to put on it, and not putting any on myself... Doh!


----------



## Rick Chesler

Lot of awesome books out there, glad to help! Mine are in my sig. Thanks in advance, people!


----------



## jessicajames

Thank you. Tagged your four.

I'm working my way through from page 804. Anyone who tags my novel Noble Cause, please don't tag any names or anything that says middle ages or medieval, etc. It's a Civil War novel.

http://www.amazon.com/Noble-Cause-Novel-Love-ebook/dp/B004UH8YC0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317507311&sr=1-1


----------



## kahuna

Jessica James

Tagged ya!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Catching up.  Already had you tagged James, but switched them to the ones you've asked for.


----------



## jessicajames

Thank you Kahuna. I cut and pasted your preferred tags.

I tagged everyone from page 204 through 210. Here is the link to the books I tagged. If I missed anyone, please let me know. I guess it will be easier now if I tag regularly.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/products/ref=tag_sty_mn_m_p?ie=UTF8&page=1

Please DON't tag my book with the name Jena Petersen or any name. I have no idea who that is and can't figure out how to "unlike" or untag, though I've seen through posts that it can be done.

Here are my two books to tag for anyone new - and both can be with the same tags so you can cut and paste.
Preferred tags would be:

historical romance, historical fiction, civil war novel, civil war fiction, civil war romance, clean romance, inspirational, virginia history, romance, romantic fiction, literature, christian romance, christian fiction, military fiction, gone with the wind

http://www.amazon.com/Noble-Cause-Novel-Love-ebook/dp/B004UH8YC0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317511650&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Shades-Gray-Novel-Virginia-ebook/dp/B0019SW4DS/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317511898&sr=1-4

THANKS everyone!


----------



## soesposito

Thanks for all the tags! Tonight, I caught up with:

Rick Chesler
D.A. Boulter
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Laura Kaye
Katie Salidas


----------



## lynnemurray

All caught up, today I tagged:

D.A. Boulter - new one (others previously tagged)
Charlie Reese 6x
Ricky Sides - latest (others previously tagged)
Jessica James - 2x & down voted wrong tags

Thanks to everyone who tagged and liked mine!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## Zander Schloss

I went through pp. 802-807 last night and tagged Wrona, Hategan, Fahren, Marchini, Dobson, Francisco, Collins, Moan, Rice, Beyers, Pierce, Lee, and Poison.

Thanks to everyone who's already tagged me.


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up today.


----------



## Decon

Got all the new ones, new paperbacks and additions.

ALL NEW BOOKS SEPTEMBER 29TH IN NEED OF TAGGING

FORGET SIGNATURE BOOKS

Quick and easy method to tag ... COPY TAGS .. GO TO BOOK PAGE VIA LINK. Press, tt, keys anywhere on book page ...paste tags in to edit box and save.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055E6Z6O

end days, short story, political thriller, society, declan conner, disaster thriller, conspiracy, climate change, climate change disater thriller, short fiction, evolution, creation, politics

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055FE27W

suspense thriller, short story, declan conner, mafia, thriller, mystery, mystery murder, crime drama, crime thriller, short fiction, suspence, murder mystery, gangster, noir, women

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005DEYJ14

military fiction, war, war on drugs, soldiers, special forces, thriller, declan conner, special operations, germany, german language, german literature, short fiction, short story

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005AL2SRW

german literature, german language, german english translation, english german translation, evolutionary theory, creationism, oceanography, climate disaster, thriller, short fiction, short story, end of the world, god thoery, conspiracy theories, action


----------



## Zander Schloss

Gotcha tagged on all of them, Declan.


----------



## ccjames

T & L-ed everyone for today so far...


----------



## Caddy

Tagged up!  Welcome newbies and congrats to authors with new books.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Nothing new for me to tag this time?

Okay, then I'm caught up to this point.


----------



## jessicajames

I'm all caught up. Thanks a million to all who tagged me - and especially those who re-tagged and down-tagged! I appreciate it!


----------



## CharlieSelf

What do I need to do to tag a book or six? Do I go to the Amazon title and hit Like?


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Charlie,

Clicking "like" is very nice--we appreciate that! but it won't affect tags. Here's the must-know info on tagging. 

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. Once you have done that, please go to your Amazon profile page and post the link. Once taggers see that you've done that, you're more likely to get reciprocal tags. To see if you've been tagged, go to the box on the left and look for "see all #### tagged items." Click on that and you'll see the list. Here's mine:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao

We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. However, if an author has requested specific tags, you can copy and paste them into the same box. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

Clicking "agree with these tags" doesn't work. That is used when we need to downvote maltags such as "outrageous price" on a 99 cent book. Once you click "agree with these tags" a gray check will appear on the right side of the tag. Hover over it until another box appears and click "no."

We also ask that you don't use tags naming other author's books or other author's names such as Harry Potter, J.K. Rowling, Stephen King, etc. Most of us won't tag them. Use genre, subgenre and descriptive tags to get the most visibility for your books.

We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. However, if an author has requested specific tags, you can copy and paste them into the same box. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

Clicking "agree with these tags" doesn't work. That is used when we need to downvote maltags such as "outrageous price" on a 99 cent book. Once you click "agree with these tags" a gray check will appear on the right side of the tag. Hover over it until another box appears and click "no."

We also ask that you don't use tags naming other author's books or other author's names such as Harry Potter, J.K. Rowling, Stephen King, etc. Most of us won't tag them. Use genre, subgenre and descriptive tags to get the most visibility for your books.


----------



## Benjamin A.

To CharlieSelf

Yes, go to the title and click the like button, also go down the page further, and checkmark the tags attatched to the books. This helps the book receive a higher rank so more people are likely to find it. Tagging/liking other books in exchange for having them tag/like your books is a fantastic way authors and readers can help other authors, and themselves, get noticed.

I would like to point out another place authors can go for this kind of resource. Women's Literary Cafe (for both women and men) on Facebook runs a promotion just like this where you post your book into a thread, and like/tag those above you. There's also a second thread where you can post your facebook fan page, twitter, blog, and other links so you can build your network with other authors. Just search Women's Literary Cafe in Facebook. It is run by Melissa Foster, and is a great resource.

I'll start tagging and liking books in this thread, my book can be found in my signature below. Thanks to everyone who likes/tags my book!


----------



## Amyshojai

Welcome to the thread Benjamin (see my post below yours for more info on this tagging thread)--I've tagged your book.


----------



## Zander Schloss

Tagged you, Benjamin. And thanks for the tip about the Women's Literary Cafe. That sounds awesome.


----------



## Les Turner

Hey everyone, it's been awhile, and there's a bunch of new books here for tagging, but I have gotten all the ones that look new to me. If I've missed you just send me a pm and I'll happily tag your book.

My book is in my sig below and would love some tags on it.

Cheers everyone.


----------



## LarryKahn

Hi, new guy here. I've gone back six pages over the last couple of days and tagged/liked everyone's books. A few had already been tagged from a Goodreads thread so they're not in any order. Here's the link to my profile's tag list:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao

Let me know if I missed anybody!

I would appreciate it if you could tag my two novels in my signature. Here are the tags (you can use the suggested ones on the page, but they include a couple of verboten ones, from before I was properly schooled in this art):

KING OF PAINE: erotic thriller, fbi, sexy read, suspense, plot twists, provocative, mystery, idealism, kindle thriller

THE JINX: conspiracy, presidents, 20-year jinx, racism, election, white supremacy, assassination, political thriller, white house

Thanks!

Larry


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Evening all.

Caught up except for Decon's new ones - I'll do tomorrow.

jessicajames (and added "clean romance" to Shades of Gray as it wasn't there).
soesposito
ccjames
benjaminA
larrrykahn

Forget sig lines and tag:

http://amzn.to/dae61U
http://amzn.to/flkONf
http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Thanks!


----------



## kahuna

Larry Kahn
Benjamin Kahn

Tagged ya!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread new authors. I tagged your books.


----------



## Todd Young

All caught up.

Please tag my new book:

http://www.amazon.com/Dressing-Up-ebook/dp/B005ME7MPK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315694136&sr=1-1

Tags:

young love, m m romance, contemporary romance, gay college, gay jocks, gay romance, coming out, gay teen, lgbt, gay love, gay erotica, m m erotica

Link to my tagging page:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/189-2994757-7150564?ie=UTF8&redirect=true&ref_=cm_pdp_isty_sao&


----------



## Amyshojai

I got your books Larry, welcome to the thread! All caught up.


----------



## Tom S. Figueiredo

*8 NEW BOOKS tagged (pages 809-811)*

I would be thankful for your *tags and "LIKE".*

*MY BOOK:* http://www.amazon.com/I-remember-my-circus-ebook/dp/B005EZ0W0Y
*PLEASE USE THESE TAGS:* childrens books, circus, 3rd grade books, 4th grade books, 99 cent kindle books, bargain kindle books, childhood, picture books, relationships, children s kindle


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Todd Young said:


> All caught up.
> Please tag my new book:
> http://www.amazon.com/Dressing-Up-ebook/dp/B005ME7MPK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315694136&sr=1-1


I just checked and have already tagged your book, Todd. Mine are in signature for those who have not tagged. I will reciprocate your favor. Thanks.


----------



## T.M.souders author

caught up

Tags: 
adversity, inspirational romance, romance contemporary, womens fiction, christian romance, contemporary fiction, love story, tragedy, true love, family drama, romance, women s fiction, hope

http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-On-Hope-ebook/dp/B005CPD2BC/
http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-Hope-T-M-Souders/dp/1463721013/


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Got everybody tagged up, and thanks for the facebook tip.  Would greatly appreciate return tags from the new folks.  Thanks


----------



## lynnemurray

Wow, caught up so soon. Welcome newbies!

Today I tagged:

Benjamin Andrews -thanks for the Facebook Women's Literary Cafe recommendation, must check it out!
Larry Kahn - 2x

Thanks for the tags and likes on my books everyone!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## Steve Silkin

Recently tagged books by:

Adriana White
Todd R. Tystad x 3
Blackwelder/Belle
D.A. Boulter (new one)
Laura Kaye 
Jessica James x 2
Benjamin Andrews
Larry Kahn x 2
Kayden Lee
Artemis Hunt x 5
Sara Pierce (new ones)
Jaqueline Girdner (new one)
Declan Conner (new ones)
Aaron Poulsen (new one)
Ruth Francisco (new ones)
Lee Moan x 4
Paul Rice
Ben Dobson x 2

Thanks to everyone who's tagged me! If you haven't tagged The Bishop Moves Diagonally, now would be the time!!


----------



## Todd Young

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I just checked and have already tagged your book, Todd. Mine are in signature for those who have not tagged. I will reciprocate your favor. Thanks.


I have all of yours tagged *DrDln*. I like every book I tag so I can see immediately when I go to the page if the like button is lit up.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Just tagged:

Katie Salidas
Laura Kaye
DA Boulter
Ricky Sides
Jessica James
Benjamin Andrews
Larry Kahn

--------------

Mine for the newbies:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Still tagging away for a bit. Thanks for all the tag backs.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Todd Young said:


> I have all of yours tagged *DrDln*. I like every book I tag so I can see immediately when I go to the page if the like button is lit up.


Hi Todd. I appreciate your tagging help. I will be happy to tag any new book by you or someone else. Wish you all the best. Thanks.


----------



## bnapier

Yeesh, these things pile up!  Looks like I know what I'll be doing later this afternoon (that 4-5 hours is SLOOOOW)!


----------



## Harry Shannon

Can use help with tagging my new baby THE HUNGRY. Backing up now and later today to catch up. Thanks and good luck.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Hungry-ebook/dp/B005QT10X6

UK

https://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Hungry-ebook/dp/B005QT10X6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317669749&sr=1-1

Prefer these:

zombies, zombie apocalypse, zombie, horror, horror fiction, living dead, harry shannon, top suspense group, joe mckinney, steve hockensmith, jonathan maberry, horror book


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Hi all.

Tagged your 4 new ones Decon
bnapier x 5

Anyone tagging, forget sig line, and use these:

http://amzn.to/dae61U
http://amzn.to/flkONf
http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Later!


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Harry, got your new one The Hungry, congrats! All caught up.


----------



## Harry Shannon

Thanks, Amy!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  

Have caught up again.


----------



## herocious

Great to see all these new Kindle authors. I've tagged any books I haven't already.

This week I released a new book called The Mosquito Song. It needs some of your love.

Thanks!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

Caught up to this point.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Kayden Lee

All caught up.


----------



## Caddy

Done for the day. Welcome newbies, congrats authors on new releases!


----------



## Les Turner

Hey everyone, I'm all caught up again.

Cheers everyone.

My book link is in sig below for all the newbies.


----------



## lynnemurray

Cool, this was an easy tag day:

Harry Shannon tagged your new one - congrats!
M. L. Kennedy tagged your new one - congrats!

And all caught up.

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## Joseph_Evans

Just caught up. Thanks in return


----------



## Tom S. Figueiredo

*8 BOOKS tagged today (pages 811-812)*

I would be thankful for your *tags and "LIKE".*

*MY BOOK:* http://www.amazon.com/I-remember-my-circus-ebook/dp/B005EZ0W0Y
*PLEASE USE THESE TAGS:* childrens books, circus, 3rd grade books, 4th grade books, 99 cent kindle books, bargain kindle books, childhood, picture books, relationships, children s kindle


----------



## kahuna

Herocious,

Tagged ya!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Artemis Hunt

Arggh! So much to catch up!

KentKelly, Katie Salidas, Laura Kaye, lynnmurray, DA Boulter (your new short story), LiraryforScience, ricky sides (latest release), seventhspell, Rick Chesler, jessicajames, Todd Tystad, ccjames, Larry Kahn, Todd Young (new book), Steve Silkin, Harry Shannon, herocious, Joseph Evans, I have tagged you.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=pd_ys_homenav_tags

I will continue to do for the rest of you. I'm trying not to miss anyone out.

Please help me by tagging my books.

SNOW WHITE AND THE ALIEN

http://www.amazon.com/Snow-White-Alien-ebook/dp/B005IHALMC/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1

Tags to copy: fantasy, romance, sci-fi, young adult, fairy tale retellings, beautiful, handsome, alien, aliens, science fiction, young adult fantasy, young adult romance 
THE BODY SNATCHER WEARS LIPSTICK

http://www.amazon.com/SNATCHER-LIPSTICK-Romantic-Comedy-ebook/dp/B005PUOY84/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1317177678&sr=1-1

Tags to copy: chick lit, paranormal romance, humor, romance, humorous romance, fantasy romance, body snatcher, movie star, 99 cents romance

THE HUNT FOR THE CATALYST

http://www.amazon.com/Catalyst-Ether-World-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B005PICWVW/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1

Tags to copy: fantasy, superheroes, superpowers, young adult, telekinesis, demons, adventure, young adult fantasy


----------



## Mica Jade

All tagged up after a long weekend.

Thanks for the tags.


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hi,

I have been away for a long time so there were quite a few nice books to tag. Thank you for any return tags.

Adam


----------



## Ricky Sides

While spot checking to make certain I hadn't missed anyone I discovered I had missed two of your books Artemis. I tagged those.   Now I'm caught up again.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning.

New ones: Harry's The Hungry and herocious The Mosquito Song

Forget sign line - and tag these. (My pen name book still only has 1 - 3 tags each *).

http://amzn.to/dae61U
http://amzn.to/flkONf - *
http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Thanks guys.


----------



## Bojan Miladinovic

All caught up (807-812)


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Tagging again. Found one I missed. Thanks for tag backs.


----------



## Amyshojai

Artemis, got your 3 books tagged, and all caught up.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  

Have caught up, but must confess I have clicked on tag words of which I have no idea of the meaning.


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up again. 

New blood is always a plus. 

Thanks for the tags...


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up...would appreciate tags back!!


----------



## Caddy

Well, that was an easy tagging day!  Only one I had not seen before.

Have a great night.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thanks Lexy. I appreciate your effort.


----------



## Todd Young

All caught up.

Please tag my new book:

http://www.amazon.com/Dressing-Up-ebook/dp/B005ME7MPK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315694136&sr=1-1

Tags:

young love, gay college, gay jocks, gay romance, coming out, gay teen, lgbt, gay love, gay erotica


----------



## lynnemurray

Just one to tag today, Bojan Miladinovic, and now I'm again caught up!

Thanks to all of y'all (as my Southern in-laws would say) for the likes and tags!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## T.M.souders author

only a few new ones since my last visit but I'm all tagged up.

My Tags: 
adversity, inspirational romance, romance contemporary, womens fiction, christian romance, contemporary fiction, love story, tragedy, true love, family drama, romance, women s fiction, hope

http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-On-Hope-ebook/dp/B005CPD2BC/
http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-Hope-T-M-Souders/dp/1463721013/


----------



## LarryKahn

Caught up. I've only been doing this for a few days now, and I already feel like that guy on LOST who thinks he has to push the button every couple of hours to keep the island from self-destructing. 

Larry


----------



## Les Turner

All caught up again, just got you both TM and Larry.

If anyone is new and hasn't tagged my book yet, you can find the link in the sig below.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Ben Dobson

Caught up again!

Here's the tags I've done: http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/customer-tags/A15ALOU89O3ENQ/ref=cm_pdp_istc_sa


----------



## Dan Ames

Hi,
Catching up on tagging this page and the one before. Please help tag my new book:



Thank you!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up. Tag. You're 'IT'.

My Books:

NEW BOOK (Sep 29th):

http://www.amazon.com/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

Old books in reverse order of publishing (newest first)

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasti.../dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## Nina Croft

I blinked and got left way behind. Anyway I've gone back 6 pages - lots of new people - hope I've got everyone.

Mine are in my siggy!


----------



## Lisa Scott

Hi, Haven't been here in a little while. Busy time of year! I caught up on new-to me tags from 811-813. If you've already tagged me before here's my new one.


The others are in my signature. Thanks!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Lisa Scott said:


> Hi, Haven't been here in a little while. Busy time of year! I caught up on new-to me tags from 811-813. If you've already tagged me before here's my new one.
> 
> 
> The others are in my signature. Thanks!


You might want to add some tags to it. It has none.


----------



## Lisa Scott

D.A. Boulter said:


> You might want to add some tags to it. It has none.


Thanks! I thought the ones you added when you uploaded your book were included. Just added some.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  

Have caught up again.


----------



## Amyshojai

daniamore said:


> Hi,
> Catching up on tagging this page and the one before. Please help tag my new book:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


All caught up. I got all your books, Dani, Welcome to the newcomers and congratulations on the new releases. A reminder to new taggers:

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. Once you have done that, please go to your Amazon profile page and post the link. Once taggers see that you've done that, you're more likely to get reciprocal tags. To see if you've been tagged, go to the box on the left and look for "see all #### tagged items." Click on that and you'll see the list. Here's mine:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao

We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. However, if an author has requested specific tags, you can copy and paste them into the same box. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

Clicking "agree with these tags" doesn't work. That is used when we need to downvote maltags such as "outrageous price" on a 99 cent book. Once you click "agree with these tags" a gray check will appear on the right side of the tag. Hover over it until another box appears and click "no."

We also ask that you don't use tags naming other author's books or other author's names such as Harry Potter, J.K. Rowling, Stephen King, etc. Most of us won't tag them. Use genre, subgenre and descriptive tags to get the most visibility for your books.

We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. However, if an author has requested specific tags, you can copy and paste them into the same box. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

Clicking "agree with these tags" doesn't work. That is used when we need to downvote maltags such as "outrageous price" on a 99 cent book. Once you click "agree with these tags" a gray check will appear on the right side of the tag. Hover over it until another box appears and click "no."

We also ask that you don't use tags naming other author's books or other author's names such as Harry Potter, J.K. Rowling, Stephen King, etc. Most of us won't tag them. Use genre, subgenre and descriptive tags to get the most visibility for your books.


----------



## kahuna

Lisa Scott

Tagged ya!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## averyjune

New here. Tagged page 807-813. Wow. That took a long time. I'll be careful to check back in soon!

I don't think I've figured out what the best tags for my book are, but I'll try this--

speculative fiction, beach read, stephenson, scifi, adventure, indie author, kindle, kindle author, rock climbing, hippie, family relationships,

Oh, and for those of you who can-- here's my uk link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mending-the-Past-ebook/dp/B005QPBQAW/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1317906914&sr=1-1

Many thanks! This will make me feel far less vulnerable and alone.

If anyone thinks I missed them, send me a message and I'll tag you right away


----------



## CosmicHerb

Hi folks,

I'm going to go back 6 pages and tag. 

Tags for my book would be travel writing, humour/humor, dubai, uae, relocation, memoirs, cheap kindle books, culture, expat, family life, health...or just TT the ones there.

Cheers!

Chris


----------



## Dan Ames

All caught up! And thanks for the tip about the "tt" and the box - much faster than clicking each tag!!!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Nice to see a number of new books and people to tag here. I wonder how others find out about this site. I can't even remember how I found Kindleboards, and then this thread. Is there a common entry point for all of you taggers?


----------



## Michael Kingswood

Hola!

While I'm going back through and catching up, I wonder if you guys wouldn't give my new novelette, Delphinus, some love.

Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SGBKFA

And the suggested tags: science fiction, novelette, crash, survival, science fiction adventure, drmfree, wild animals, man against nature, space adventure, space travel

Have a great day!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Hi everyone.

New tags: bojan, lisa, averyjune, crcombe

For any newbies tagging, forget my signature line:

Please use these tags for  [URL=http://amzn]http://amzn.to/dwy9S1[/url]

romantic suspense, cheap eread, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, dog lovers

Please use these tags for [URL=http://amzn]http://amzn.to/oSrMRg[/url]

cheap eread, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, organ transplant, dog lovers


----------



## averyjune

Joe Chiappetta said:


> Nice to see a number of new books and people to tag here. I wonder how others find out about this site. I can't even remember how I found Kindleboards, and then this thread. Is there a common entry point for all of you taggers?


I think I heard about Kindleboarrds on Konrath's blog. Some kind person pointed me to this thread on my first day here-- I love this place!


----------



## kahuna

Avery June
Michael Kingwood
Crcombe

Tagged ya!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Harry Shannon said:


> Can use help with tagging my new baby THE HUNGRY. Backing up now and later today to catch up. Thanks and good luck.
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Hungry-ebook/dp/B005QT10X6


Just tagged you Harry. Mine are in signature for those who have not tagged yet. Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## Grace Elliot

Thanks for all the tags folks, nice to see some new faces - I've tagged you. 

Grace x


----------



## Meb Bryant

Caught up 714-813.

Harbinger of Evil http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XMQKSW 
mystery, thriller, suspense, french quarter, new orleans, jfk assassination, 1960s, adult fiction, mafia, the mob, meb bryant, organized crime, romantic suspense, kindle indie store, bi-racial

Paperback http://www.amazon.com/Harbinger-Evil-Meb-Bryant/dp/1461130301/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314942595&sr=8-1
mystery, thriller, suspense, french quarter, new orleans, jfk assassination, 1960s, adult fiction, mafia, the mob, meb bryant, organized crime, romantic suspense, kindle indie store, bi-racial

Monster Spray http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055T7FZ4
short story, short stories, thriller, mystery, suspense, serial killer, meb bryant, paranormal, kids, short stories, kindle edition, kindle indie store, kindle singles, 99 cents, elizabeth simmons

I have tagged and liked for 100 pages!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

D.A. Boulter said:


> Caught up. Tag. You're 'IT'.
> My Books:
> NEW BOOK (Sep 29th):
> http://www.amazon.com/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
> science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space


Just tagged your new book DA. Mine are in signature for those who have not tagged yet. I will reciprocate any tagging favor.

Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## Tom S. Figueiredo

*14 NEW BOOKS tagged today (pages 812-813)*

I would be thankful for your *tags and "LIKE".*

*MY BOOK:* http://www.amazon.com/I-remember-my-circus-ebook/dp/B005EZ0W0Y
*PLEASE USE THESE TAGS:* childrens books, circus, 3rd grade books, 4th grade books, 99 cent kindle books, bargain kindle books, childhood, picture books, relationships, children s kindle


----------



## averyjune

Tagged and liked your way through 100 pages?!? That's amazing.



Meb Bryant said:


> Caught up 714-813.
> 
> Harbinger of Evil http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XMQKSW
> mystery, thriller, suspense, french quarter, new orleans, jfk assassination, 1960s, adult fiction, mafia, the mob, meb bryant, organized crime, romantic suspense, kindle indie store, bi-racial
> 
> Paperback http://www.amazon.com/Harbinger-Evil-Meb-Bryant/dp/1461130301/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314942595&sr=8-1
> mystery, thriller, suspense, french quarter, new orleans, jfk assassination, 1960s, adult fiction, mafia, the mob, meb bryant, organized crime, romantic suspense, kindle indie store, bi-racial
> 
> Monster Spray http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055T7FZ4
> short story, short stories, thriller, mystery, suspense, serial killer, meb bryant, paranormal, kids, short stories, kindle edition, kindle indie store, kindle singles, 99 cents, elizabeth simmons
> 
> I have tagged and liked for 100 pages!


----------



## Amyshojai

crcombe said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm going to go back 6 pages and tag.
> 
> Tags for my book would be travel writing, humour/humor, dubai, uae, relocation, memoirs, cheap kindle books, culture, expat, family life, health...or just TT the ones there.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Chris


Sorry, I can't tag UK books (you have to buy from amazon.uk to do that)--there IS a UK tagging thread I believe. But I've caught up with the other new ones, welcome!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Have caught up with:

averyjune
Meb Bryant


----------



## P.H. Dillard

Hello all. I'm very glad to find such a posting here. I've been doing this same thing with a group over at Goodreads. I thought the 18 pages there was a lot to go through. I suppose I should get started here. One good thing about working in a cubicle is I have lots of internet time. I'll starting tagging everyone from the beginning of the thread. If anyone would like to tag me, my book is here. http://www.amazon.com/Isaac-ebook/dp/B005QE9QR8/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317843424&sr=1-1 Thanks guys!


----------



## Amyshojai

P.H. Dillard said:


> Hello all. I'm very glad to find such a posting here. I've been doing this same thing with a group over at Goodreads. I thought the 18 pages there was a lot to go through. I suppose I should get started here. One good thing about working in a cubicle is I have lots of internet time. I'll starting tagging everyone from the beginning of the thread. If anyone would like to tag me, my book is here. http://www.amazon.com/Isaac-ebook/dp/B005QE9QR8/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317843424&sr=1-1 Thanks guys!


Welcome!

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. Once you have done that, please go to your Amazon profile page and post the link. Once taggers see that you've done that, you're more likely to get reciprocal tags. To see if you've been tagged, go to the box on the left and look for "see all #### tagged items." Click on that and you'll see the list. Here's mine:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao

We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. However, if an author has requested specific tags, you can copy and paste them into the same box. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

Clicking "agree with these tags" doesn't work. That is used when we need to downvote maltags such as "outrageous price" on a 99 cent book. Once you click "agree with these tags" a gray check will appear on the right side of the tag. Hover over it until another box appears and click "no."

We also ask that you don't use tags naming other author's books or other author's names such as Harry Potter, J.K. Rowling, Stephen King, etc. Most of us won't tag them. Use genre, subgenre and descriptive tags to get the most visibility for your books.

We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. However, if an author has requested specific tags, you can copy and paste them into the same box. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

Clicking "agree with these tags" doesn't work. That is used when we need to downvote maltags such as "outrageous price" on a 99 cent book. Once you click "agree with these tags" a gray check will appear on the right side of the tag. Hover over it until another box appears and click "no."

We also ask that you don't use tags naming other author's books or other author's names such as Harry Potter, J.K. Rowling, Stephen King, etc. Most of us won't tag them. Use genre, subgenre and descriptive tags to get the most visibility for your books.


----------



## Caddy

Tagged up for the day once again.

Welcome newbies. Congrats to authors with another new book!

*New taggers*:
I would love some "*likes*" and *tag*s for both *Kindle* and *paperback*, and would appreciate it very much! *Please do use the tags I list here, instead of checking the first ones on the pa*ge.

*Here are the tags that I would like used for paperback*: coming of age fiction, romance, historical romance, deception, France, painting, Paris, artist, bohemian, drama, fiction, graphic, struggle, Montmartre, nineteenth century Paris

*Here is the link to the paperback*:http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316971126&sr=8-1

*Here are the links for the Kindle book*: dream, series, Impressionist, art, graphic, passion, nonconformist, nineteenth century Paris, Modernism, raw talent, loss of innocence, abstract artist, visionary artist, lover, French romance.

*Here is the link for Kindle bo*ok: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316401819&sr=1-1

Just copy the tags, go to the link and hit the like, then type tt and paste. Hit save. Cool!

Thanks very much for any tags and likes!


----------



## Christine Murray

Hey, I've gone back and tagged every post for the past seven pages. This is the only link I could find - anyway it's 186 items over 19 pages in my profile. Not sure how to link to my personal tagged items: http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=pd_ys_homenav_tags

I'd be so grateful if you would tag my book in the US Kindle Store: http://www.amazon.com/PR-in-Paris-ebook/dp/B005RR2GA8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A2HD1FRBBEUS3N&s=books&qid=1317849260&sr=8-1

Tags: romance, womens fiction, contemporary romance, chick lit, love, modern romance, category romance, contemporary fiction, true love, love story, indie author, relationships, London, Paris, cosmpopolitan

Thanks in advance. There's so much advice and support on this forum


----------



## Ricky Sides

Wow! We had a flurry of entries today. Thank you for the tags. I have tagged all of the new submissions. Welcome to the thread. 

http://www.amazon.com/Peacekeepers-Books-6-ebook/dp/B005RDGFY0/ref=sr_1_15?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317482274&sr=1-15


----------



## Thomas Barnes

Phew - just tagged everything I could from page 810 to here. I'd really appreciate reciprocal tags! Thanks so much everyone!

My Book, Sifting Sands and the tags:
http://www.amazon.com/Sifting-Sands-ebook/dp/B005QAMT0I/ref=dp_olp_1
dark, science fiction, rage, desperation, love, revenge, teleportation, rift, void, planeswalking, time, mindbending, horror, fantasy,

Thanks a bunch! I'll do my best to keep up!


----------



## averyjune

Caught up..


----------



## Amyshojai

Got Darcy and Thomas, welcome! All caught up.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thomas Barnes said:


> Phew - just tagged everything I could from page 810 to here. I'd really appreciate reciprocal tags! Thanks so much everyone!
> 
> My Book, Sifting Sands and the tags:
> http://www.amazon.com/Sifting-Sands-ebook/dp/B005QAMT0I/ref=dp_olp_1
> dark, science fiction, rage, desperation, love, revenge, teleportation, rift, void, planeswalking, time, mindbending, horror, fantasy,
> 
> Thanks a bunch! I'll do my best to keep up!


Tagged.  Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Les Turner

All caught up again. Just tagged the books for Darcy, Thomas and Avery.

Also I have to apologise to Ricky, all this time I had assumed I had already tagged your books, you've been on this thread longer than I and I've been on it for over one hundred pages. But I just realised I hadn't yet tagged your books.

But I have now done so, man you're prolific. And it seems as though we've both written books about pets turning on their owners haha.


----------



## Ricky Sides

No need to apologize, Les.   Thank you for the tags.


----------



## Bellagirl

Caught up with all the newest books and the latest peeps!


----------



## kahuna

Darcy Christine
Thomas Barnes

Tagged ya!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Sara Pierce

It always amazes me when I type "Caught up!" on this thread!!  

Would love any tags you good people could give me.


----------



## JuliaJamieson

I did it! Went back six pages and tagged every author. I'll try to stay on top of this every few days now so I stay caught up.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_edit_manage_tags

If you guys would be willing to tag my two books, I'd really appreciate it;

http://www.amazon.com/Phoebe-Fabulous-ebook/dp/B005RGXH84/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1317863764&sr=1-1

Please copy and paste tags; young adult, chick lit, coming of age, family, high school, witches, ya comedy, ya fantasy, ya issues, ya romance, ya overweight, kindle, kindle author, kindle book, cheap ya kindle books, meg cabot

http://www.amazon.com/The-Good-Deed-Diaries-ebook/dp/B005RJBM56/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1317863869&sr=1-1

Please copy and paste tags; young adult, ya fiction, chick lit, coming of age, family, acceptance, divorce, friendship, relationships, teen,ya fiction, sarah dessen, elizabeth scott, stephanie perkins, kindle, kindle author, kindle book, cheap ya kindle books

Thank you!

Julia


----------



## lynnemurray

Welcome new authors!

This time I tagged:

Dani Amore new book
Lisa Scott - 6x
Avery June Ligon
Michael Kingswood - new book
P.H. Dillard
Thomas Barnes
by Sara Pierce - this time I was able to tag Anchors Aweigh (others previously tagged)

All caught up! Thanks to everyone who tagged and liked my books!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## kahuna

Julia Jamieson

Tagged ya!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## JuliaJamieson

Thanks, Kahuna! And thanks for the short cut on the tagging process. I had no idea I could copy and paste all at once, though it would have been apparent had I stopped and thought about it. 

D'oh!

Julia


----------



## averyjune

Caught up. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Ricky Sides

JuliaJamieson said:


> I did it! Went back six pages and tagged every author. I'll try to stay on top of this every few days now so I stay caught up.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_edit_manage_tags
> 
> If you guys would be willing to tag my two books, I'd really appreciate it;
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Phoebe-Fabulous-ebook/dp/B005RGXH84/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1317863764&sr=1-1
> 
> Please copy and paste tags; young adult, chick lit, coming of age, family, high school, witches, ya comedy, ya fantasy, ya issues, ya romance, ya overweight, kindle, kindle author, kindle book, cheap ya kindle books, meg cabot
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Good-Deed-Diaries-ebook/dp/B005RJBM56/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1317863869&sr=1-1
> 
> Please copy and paste tags; young adult, ya fiction, chick lit, coming of age, family, acceptance, divorce, friendship, relationships, teen,ya fiction, sarah dessen, elizabeth scott, stephanie perkins, kindle, kindle author, kindle book, cheap ya kindle books
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Julia


Welcome to the thread. I tagged your books.


----------



## JuliaJamieson

Thanks Avery and Ricky!


Julia


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your books Julia, welcome to the tag-athon! I'm all caught up.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Just got Julia's two new ones and everything else here looks familiar.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Nice to see some new faces / covers.
Caught up again, 
thanks for the return tags and likes.
Grace x


----------



## liam.judge

I tagged these authors: 

Mica Jade
D.A. Boulter
Doctor Barbara
Laura Kaye
Tom S. Figueiredo
Kayden Lee
Ricky Sides (latest release)
Jessica James
Adrianna White
soesposito
Lynne Murray
Decon
ccjames
caddy
Todd R. Tystad


----------



## soesposito

Caught up with these authors today:

DarcyChristine
Thomas Barnes 
averyjune 
JuliaJamieson 
Lisa Scott 
Amyshojai 
Michael Kingswood 
P.H. Dillard
Liam.Judge

For any new taggers, thanks in advance...my two are here:

http://www.amazon.com/Strange-New-Feet-ebook/dp/B003RISP1S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317917342&sr=8-1

lucy, bonobo, medical thriller, science thriller, chimera, dna, speculative fiction, hybrid, evolution, science, ivf, adventure, science fiction adventure, science fiction, kindle book

http://www.amazon.com/Saharas-Song-ebook/dp/B002AVVUQK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317917412&sr=1-1

science fiction, thriller, science thriller, microwave weapon, sonic weapon, music, sound waves, mind control, thoughts, atlantis


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Good morning! Welcome newbies.

Tagged:

DarcyC (nice cover)
ThomasBarnes
JuliaJamieson

For any newbies tagging, forget my signature line:

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

romantic suspense, cheap eread, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, dog lovers

Please use these tags for [URL=http://amzn]http://amzn.to/oSrMRg[/url]

cheap eread, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, organ transplant, dog lovers


----------



## seventhspell

Hello there, 
caught up again got decon all new ones and all new posters.

usually publish a list but accidentally deleted it this time so annoying.
but all new ones in the last 6 pages,

PLEASE tag my new book 
not in my sign. line yet
if you tag the 11 tags already there, http://www.amazon.com/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI

Thank you for tags back new people my other books are in my siggy line


----------



## aaronpolson

TAG!

(I had to... Going stir-crazy locked indoors)

Thanks for the tags in return--


----------



## Thomas Barnes

All caught up from where I left off - so most of 814 and up until right about HERE in 815, haha. I'd appreciate any tags anyone throws my way.

http://www.amazon.com/Sifting-Sands-ebook/dp/B005QAMT0I/ref=dp_olp_1
dark, science fiction, rage, desperation, love, revenge, teleportation, rift, void, planeswalking, time, mindbending, horror, fantasy,


----------



## Ricky Sides

seventhspell said:


> Hello there,
> caught up again got decon all new ones and all new posters.
> 
> usually publish a list but accidentally deleted it this time so annoying.
> but all new ones in the last 6 pages,
> 
> PLEASE tag my new book
> not in my sign. line yet
> if you tag the 11 tags already there, http://www.amazon.com/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
> 
> Thank you for tags back new people my other books are in my siggy line


Tagged. Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## seventhspell

Ricky Sides said:


> Tagged. Congratulations on the new release.


Thanks Ricky its so hard when the book starts off and its got a tag 
my new book is in my siggy line now for any new taggers


----------



## Todd Young

I've tagged and liked everything from my last post.

Please tag my new book:

http://www.amazon.com/Dressing-Up-ebook/dp/B005ME7MPK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315694136&sr=1-1

Tags:

young love, m m romance, contemporary romance, gay college, gay jocks, gay romance, coming out, gay teen, lgbt, gay love, gay erotica, m m erotica


----------



## sakmyster

The sequel to my 2010 novel (the pharos objective) has just come out. In THE MONGOL OBJECTIVE, my psychic team is on the hunt for the resting place of Genghis Khan (who does not wish to be found).

Tags appreciated! 
Thanks all!

http://www.amazon.com/Mongol-Objective-Morpheus-Initiative-ebook/dp/B005SIJ4GK/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317939793&sr=1-4


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your new one--all caught up.


----------



## Caddy

All tagged up and nowhere to go!  Hi to newbies, congrats to all with new books.


----------



## kahuna

All caught up.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## MTM

I'm in. Here are my two novels:


----------



## Alm Hlgh

Whew....  thought I would never finished... tagged... tagged... and more tags...  tired...

Would greatly appreciated being tagged back...

http://www.amazon.com/Princess-Thug-Hood-Love-ebook/dp/B004GEASIA/

http://www.amazon.com/Taming-Golden-Boys-Central-ebook/dp/B004GHNDIO/

http://www.amazon.com/Summer-First-Taming-Golden-ebook/dp/B004ISLU1S/

http://www.amazon.com/Rex-Revenge-Hood-Love-ebook/dp/B005E1GUN6/

Thanks in advance

tagged pages 811-115


----------



## friedgreen

Thanks for the tags people!

The Punished
http://www.amazon.com/The-Punished-ebook/dp/B005T5J5AW

Paranormal,suspense,thriller,occult,horror,actionadventure,ghost story, dark, haunting, haunted house, ghosts


----------



## KR Jacobsen

Figured I should give this a shot. Can't hurt, right? Except for my clicking finger. 

Clicky here for book link!

contemporary fantasy, fantasy, fiction, secret societies, telekinesis, kindle book, action, adventure, conspiracy

Thanks in advance! Off to tag!


----------



## Mica Jade

Wow! Lots of new books to tag since Tuesday! Welcome everyone!

All caught up.

Thanks so much for the tags back


----------



## kahuna

MTM
Alm High
Fried Green
KR Jacobsen

All caught up.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Took several days off to study for my finals, I am so happy to see this thread producing new members everyday! I am caught back up, so here is my record (copy and paste it into your browser or it does not load correctly!): http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao

My tags for all the new folks that have not tagged them yet are: fantasy, epic fantasy, dragons, ya fantasy, fantasy adventure, magic, fantasy series

Ebook: http://www.amazon.com/Osrics-Wand-Wand-Makers-Debate-ebook/dp/B005JQ9D8A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317962029&sr=8-1

Paperback: http://www.amazon.com/Osrics-Wand-Wand-Makers-Debate-1/dp/1466269472/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1317962029&sr=8-2

Thanks in advance, this thread is my favorite one!


----------



## KatieKlein

Still working to get caught up from my last post. (Thanks a lot, Day Job!) 

*Always* Thanks for the extra tags, you guys!


----------



## friedgreen

Brain falling out of ears...clean up on aisle two. All tagged 6 pages back.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao

Please tag the four novels in my signature box. Thanks and good luck.


----------



## Victoria J

This is my first time tagging. 

I tagged everyone from pages 810 - 815

If any one would please tag my book it would be greatly appreciated!

Here's the link to my book: http://www.amazon.com/Green-Secret-Doorway-Tales-ebook/dp/B005JMIXV2/

Here are the tags I would like: modern fantasy, fantasy, fairy tales, fairies, children's fiction, magic, fantasy series, fairy lore


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Consider yourself tagged:

Harry Shannon
Herocious
Dania More
Lisa Scott
Avery More
Crcombe
Michael Kingswood
Darcy Christine
Thomas Barnes
Julia Jamieson
SeventhSpell
Sakmyster
MTM
Victoria J
KR Jacobson
Friedgreen
AlmHigh

------------------

For the new people:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Christine Murray

Thanks Barbara!

I'm all caught up. Thanks to everyone for the tags, my brand new listing doesn't look quite so sad now!


----------



## kahuna

Victoria J

All caught up.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning!

Busy place since yesterday. Tagged:

seventhspell's new book
sakmyster - new book and finished others
kahuna - made sure all your listed tags done
MTM x 2
Alm Hlgh x 4
friedgreen - The Punished
KR Jacobsen
Victoria J

For any newbies tagging, forget my signature line:

Please use these tags for [URL=http://amzn]http://amzn.to/dwy9S1[/url]

romantic suspense, cheap eread, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Please use these tags for [URL=http://amzn]http://amzn.to/oSrMRg[/url]

cheap eread, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers

Thanks all and have a nice day!


----------



## Tom S. Figueiredo

*13 NEW BOOKS tagged today (pages 813-816)*

I would be thankful for your *tags and "LIKE".*

*MY BOOK:* http://www.amazon.com/I-remember-my-circus-ebook/dp/B005EZ0W0Y
*PLEASE USE THESE TAGS:* childrens books, circus, 3rd grade books, 4th grade books, 99 cent kindle books, bargain kindle books, childhood, picture books, relationships, children s kindle

THANKS!


----------



## Alm Hlgh

Okay all caught up with the newbies..... (* note to self... last tagged> page 816 Caught up again with the ones below me Kahuna...* when will we turn to page 817??)

Please tags these Group # 2 (different books):

http://www.amazon.com/Garbage-Collector-Recalibrate-My-Love/

http://www.amazon.com/Garbage-Collector-Recalibrate-Love-ebook/dp/B004GKMIVE/

http://www.amazon.com/Princess-Thug-Hood-Love/dp/1463738323/

http://www.amazon.com/Taming-Golden-Boys-Complete-1-3/dp/1463697759/

Much appreciated...


----------



## Amyshojai

Wow, a whole lot of new books to tag--all caught up! Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## LarryKahn

I'm caught up to this morning. Thanks for the tags, all.


----------



## JenniferBecton

Just tagged about 20 books! You guys are prolific.

If you don't mind, would tag my newest?

http://www.amazon.com/Caroline-Bingley-Continuation-Prejudice-ebook/dp/B005R92LBA/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318002239&sr=1-3

And my collection:
http://www.amazon.com/Personages-Pride-Prejudice-Collection-ebook/dp/B005R92L9W/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318002239&sr=1-5

Thanks!


----------



## mdohno

My goodness! Lots of new books!

I've tagged:

Jennifer
Larry
Alm
Tom
Darcy
Friedgreen
Victoria

Will be back for more later!
Thanks for tagging mine too. 

Tags: danger, human trafficking, melissa ohnoutka, romance, suspense, romantic mystery, revenge, exciting, romantic suspense, homeland security, action, texas, contemporary, adventure


----------



## Maud Muller

Soooo far behind but trying hard to catch up. Will take a few days tough. This thread is amazing.


----------



## aaronpolson

Tagging away...

Thanks for the tags in return.



Needs some tag love (and it isn't in my sig...)


----------



## Gio Pago

Ok I'm playing now. Tagged 812-816. just tagged the new guys at the bottom to Ka) All caught up

Tag my book use these tags. Copy and paste after hitting TT:

action, adventure, mystery, childrens books, amateur sleuth, comedy, scary, halloween, teen, illustrated childrens book, kids, spy stories, spy


----------



## kahuna

Gio Pago

Tagged you.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your books Gio. All caught up


----------



## Thomas Barnes

All caught up from where I left off on 815. Thanks everyone for the tags of the short story in my sig!


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

All caught up folks. Thanks for the tags on mine. This is my "bookmark"! Have a great day.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hey gang.

A lot of you good folks have already helped me out with the tagging - so I apologize if I'm nagging - but my sales figures be lagging - and my spirits they be dragging!

(who says 53 year old men can't rap?)

(okay, so maybe they can't)

I'm trying an experiment. I'd appreciate anyone who hasn't already tagged for me hitting just one book - namely Devil Tree. I want to see what sort of effect these tags actually have.



Thanks all!


----------



## Amyshojai

I'd already tagged you Steve...hang in there! Sales go up, they go down. With Ebooks you need to think longterm (months not weeks   or even years!). I suspect there will be a major "bump" in sales the last part of December, for example, after new kindle owners start buying/experimenting.


----------



## T.M.souders author

Caught up on pages -812-815. Aaron, I down voted the weird tags you had for Alone In the Dark

Tags: 
adversity, inspirational romance, romance contemporary, womens fiction, christian romance, contemporary fiction, love story, tragedy, true love, family drama, romance, women s fiction, hope

http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-On-Hope-ebook/dp/B005CPD2BC/
http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-Hope-T-M-Souders/dp/1463721013/


----------



## xyXi

Wonderful read,

http://www.amazon.com/SURVIVE-INTRICATE-CIRCUIT-BOOK-ebook/dp/B005R51SK4/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.  Took the day off and was just a "girl aka woman" instead of a writer.  Went shopping!  Was nice to just have fun without thinking about Gastien.  I love him, and I love the story, but sometimes I just need to chill.


----------



## HeidiHall

Holy H.E. double hockey sticks... my mouse is smoking . Tagged from 811 to current.

I would really appreciated tags for my new release, Witch Way (in my signature or http://www.amazon.com/Witch-Magical-Novella-Holiday-ebook/dp/B005TFLNS4).

Copy and paste tags to make it easier:

halloween stories, witch, sweet paranormal romance, suspense, cozy mystery, novella, paranormal romance, quick read romance, magic, spells, book of shadows, casting a circle, coven, halloween, holiday romance

If you want to "like" me as well, greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## gregoryblackman

Catching up now.  Heidi, tagged and liked... your book looks great!


----------



## kahuna

xyxi
writergrl1

Tagged the tarnation out of you!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## nownewstrue

My new book is out!

http://www.amazon.com/Amador-Lockdown-ebook/dp/B005TDRKZ6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1318011529&sr=8-1

I will work on tagging back through the pages on people I have not tagged/liked yet.

I'm looking for 25 tags and likes. Thanks!!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Thomas Barnes said:


> All caught up from where I left off on 815. Thanks everyone for the tags of the short story in my sig!


Thomas, just tagged your book. Mine are in signature. New book authors, please tag if not done so. I will reciprocate. Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## Josh Kilen

I went back to page 809... I think I got everything... my fingers hurt.

I'll keep checking back in daily, this is pretty cool.

Here are my bedtime stories for kids, ready for tagging and liking:

(just use the tags that are there, if you happen to think of something else feel free to ad something)

The Tales of Big and Little - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005G4Q9XM
The Superhero Chronicles - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005G4QCDE
The Lost Princess - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005G4QBSK
Sean Ryanis and the Impossible Chase - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005G4QAY0
The Compilation of all 4 stories - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005G4Q9RS

I also wrote a Christian Business book - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005HFC9TS

Thanks everyone for doing this, it's awesome!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up!


----------



## JenniferBecton

Thanks to everyone who tagged Caroline Bingley today! I got everyone who posted today and will be back tomorrow!


----------



## Gio Pago

tagged up to page 817 All caught up.  Thanks for the tags.


----------



## Alm Hlgh

tagged updated...

Please tag these books Group # 3

http://www.amazon.com/FULL-BLOOM-Faith-SAVING-ebook/dp/B004GNFW4Q/

http://www.amazon.com/Saving-Faith-Beginning-Acquisition-ebook/dp/B004GEAQ1Y/

http://www.amazon.com/Sometimes-Only-Recalibrate-Love-ebook/dp/B0054E8SHE/

http://www.amazon.com/Most-Feared-How-Wife-ebook/dp/B004FN1L7O

http://www.amazon.com/DIARY-TEEN-PRODIGY-College-ebook/dp/B0056B0QJ8/

Thanks in advanced...


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

All caught up again! My tags for all the new folks that have not tagged them yet are: fantasy, epic fantasy, dragons, ya fantasy, fantasy adventure, magic, fantasy series

Ebook: http://www.amazon.com/Osrics-Wand-Wand-Makers-Debate-ebook/dp/B005JQ9D8A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317962029&sr=8-1

Paperback: http://www.amazon.com/Osrics-Wand-Wand-Makers-Debate-1/dp/1466269472/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1317962029&sr=8-2

Thanks in advance, this thread is my favorite one!


----------



## TerryS

Hey. I'm new here. Tagged from 811 to 817. Just published my first book. 
http://www.amazon.com/Etchings-Power-Aegis-Gods-ebook/dp/B005T81CMI/ref=sr_1_sc_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1318045270&sr=8-2-spell

Tags : fantasy, terry c simpson, magic, kingdoms, assassins, etchings, epic fantasy, sword, sorcery, war, action, adventure, betrayal

Ty so much.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Great to see new authors taking part. 
I'm all caught up for now, return tags and likes much appreciated. 
Grace x

(Link in the signature below.)


----------



## Patty Jansen

Brand new book: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005TF1B9K

Slightly less new: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005OOFFPC


----------



## Steve Vernon

Got 816-817.

Tagging is hard work.


----------



## Library4Science

All caught up.

These tags are for the first 6 volumes in my history series and they haven't been in the tagging thread for a couple months so if you are fairly new you probably haven't tagged them yet.

Please copy the tags below, click on the link, type tt (quickly), paste
in the box and save. Please do not use the sig. images.

1. Discovery and Exploration http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004KAA9P2
American history,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material,kindle bargain books,discovery and exploration of america,christopher columbus magellan,the new world,coronado Pizarro Balboa de Soto,cartier sebastion cabot Drake Champlain Hudson ,eric the red pre-columbian voyages,ponce de leon in florida,john fiske,francis parkman,Mississippi Hudson St. Lawrence River

2. Colonization http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052ATGC6
American history,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material,kindle bargain books,founding of new amsterdam new york,pilgrim mayflower massachusetts new england,pequot massacre at fort mystic,st augustine huguenots dominique de gourgues,roanoke jamestown virginia,new sweden delaware maryland lord baltimore,quakers william penn pennsylvania,marquette mississippi joliet la salle,indentured white slaves in the colonies,harvard william and mary college

3. Revolution http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052AUF8K
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,kindle bargain books,1776 revolution united states boston massacre,battle lexington concord bunker hill long island,battle ticonderoga white plains trenton princeton,george washington braddock valley forge ,surrender burgoyne cornwallis montcalm,lafayette wayne wolfe,battle quebec stony point yorktown,John Paul Jones bon homme richard serapis ,benjamin franklin thomas jefferson james madison

4. The Critical Period http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052ABLQ0
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,united states of america,kindle bargain books,american democracy constitution thomas jefferson,george washington mount vernon,napoleon louisiana purchase new world power,columbia river northwest ordinance fur trade ,settlements public land problem ,john hancock james madison ,treaty of paris independence union,cotton gin slavery

5. 1812 Before and After http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057U1CQ4
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,united states of america,kindle bargain books,war of 1812 star spangled banner burning washington,battle of lake erie lake champlain tippecanoe new orleans,lewis and clark expedition crossing the great divide ,constitution guerriere java chesapeake shannon,robert fulton hudson albany clermont ,treaty of ghent first protective tariff disarmament on the lakes,monroe doctrine missouri compromise,alexander hamilton aaron burr duel trial

6. The Developing Nation http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005C6EL5M
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,united states of america,kindle bargain books developing nation,buffalo lake erie hudson river albany canal ,american railroad locomotive telegraph ,seminole creek black hawk ,jackson calhoun webster hayne ashburton,slavery anti-slavery slave-breaking abolition,battle of san jacinto alamo texas annexation,united states bank panic of 1837,log-cabin and hard cider campaign

Thanks for the tags.

Cheers,
Charlie Reese


----------



## Library4Science

I would like to ask that people reciprocate tags.  Here is the list of authors my brother and I have tagged.  As we only have 35 tags max. for vols. 1-6 it's clear that a lot of people are not tagging us.  If your on this list we tagged you.


*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon)
*Sandy Harper*
_Sheila_
aaronpolson
Adam Kisiel
Adam Pepper
AdriannaWhite
afreidman
AJHamilton
Alan Parkinson
Alessandra Kelley
Alex MacLean
alexadena
Alison Chambers
Allie Beck
AllisonKraft
Alm Hlgh
Alondo
Amera
amiblackwelder
Amyshojai
Ann Chambers
Anne Maven
AnnieRayburn
Arlene Webb
Artemis Hunt
Attebery
August_V_Fahren
Austin_Briggs
averyjune
AzureHorizon
Bailey Bristol
Bellagirl
Ben Dobson
Benjamin Andrews
bhagwat68
Bilinda N?iodaca?
bmagnarella
bnapier
Bojan Miladinovic
Borislava Borissova
C. Rose
C. S. Hand
Caddy
caleemlee
CarmenAdler
Casper Parks
ccjames
Chris Turner
Christopher Bunn
Chrystalla
Cminnick2
Colette Riley
Connor Nicolas
CoraBuhlert
crcombe
D.A. Boulter
daniamore
DarcyChristine
DaveZeltserman
David N. Alderman
davidjk1
DChase
DDark
DDScott
Decon
dkazemi
Doctor Barbara
DonnaBurgess
DonnaFaz
Doomed Muse
Doug Lance
Ed_ODell
Eileen Muller
elenaaitken
Emily Kimelman
emilyward
Erica Sloane
EricaN
Evan Couzens
Franz
friedgreen
Gabriel Beyers
Gabriel Deyers
George Berger
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake'
Gina Sartucci
Gio Pago
Grace Elliot
GratefulEd
gregoryblackman
HaemishM
HAGrant
Harper Alibeck
Harris Channing
Harry Shannon
Heather Hummel Author
herocious
HeyDrew
horse_girl
Iain Manson
Jack Blaine
JackDAlbrecht
JamesAten
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
JenniferBecton
JenniferConner
jessicajames
jewishwriter
JL Bryan
JM Gellene
joanhallhovey
Joe Chiappetta
John Blackport
John Dwyer
John Y. Jones
Joseph_Evans
Josh Kilen
Joyce9
JRTomlin
Judi Coltman
JuliaJamieson
Julie Christensen, Author
kahuna
Karen Wojcik Berner
Karen Woodward
Kathelm
KathyCarmichael
Katie Salidas
KatieKlein
kayakruthie
Kayden Lee
KealanPatrick
Kent Kelly
klenart
KR_Jacobsen
Ladyeclectic
LarryKahn
Laura Kaye
Laura Lond
Learnmegood
Lee Moan
Lee Reynoldson
leearco
LeiaShaw
Lena
Les Turner
Letswrite123
LexyHarper
liam.judge
LindaL
Lisa Lim
Lisa Scott
lynnemurray
M. G. Scarsbrook
mackenna leigh
Madeline Freeman
Marcin Wrona
MartinLake
mdohno
Meb Bryant
Mel Comley
MH Sargent
Mica Jade
Michael Kingswood
Mike Dennis
MindAttic
Miriam Minger
MoonlitDreams
mscott9985
MTM
Natasha A. Salnikova
Nell Gavin
NicholasAndrews
nicholasmcgirr
NickSpalding
Nina Croft
Noah Baird
NoahMullette-Gillman
Nomadwoman
nownewstrue
PatriceFitz
Patricia McLinn
Patty Jansen
Paul Hardy
Paul Rice
Pavel Granovsky
Penang
PJ Lincoln
privateerclause
psladiebug
Rachel Schurig
RaineThomas
RCombes
RedTash
ReflexiveFire
RexJameson
Richard Raley
Rick Chesler
Ricky Sides
rscully
Russell Brooks
Ruth Harris
sakmyster
Sarah Woodbury
sarracannon
SBJones
scififan
ScottLCollins
SerenaKyle
seventhspell
Shana Norris
ShaunaG
Shawn Bird
Shoshana
sibelhodge
Sibella Giorello
Simon Haynes
soesposito
Sonia Rumzi
southerntype
StephenLivingston
Steve Richer
Steve Silkin
Steve Vernon
StormWorldSeriesGuy
swcleveland
T.K. Richardson
T.M.souders, author
T.S. Welti
Talia Jager
tallulahgrace
Tavish Kaeden
TerryS
terryspear
Tess St John
thaliafrost
ThatGurlthatlife
Theresaragan
Thomas Barnes
Tiphanie Thomas
Tmarchini
Todd R. Tystad
Todd Young
tom_s_figueiredo
Tonya
tsharp
TWErvin2
valeriec80
Vera Nazarian
Victoria J
vivinthevalley
VMartinez
Why9999
William G. Jones
WriterGurl1


----------



## Gio Pago

caught up; everybody up to me has been tagged on this page. Newbies yet?


----------



## Alm Hlgh

caught up.... tagged down to Liberty for Science. Gio I got you way back. lololo


----------



## Christine Murray

Caught up! Tagged you a couple of days ago Library4Science


----------



## Mel Comley

Wow, tagged back ten pages since my last visit! Loads of new books, congrats and good luck to everyone.

Thank you so much for all my tags this week.

Mel♥♥♥


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Caught up!

Alm High x 3 (but Garbage Collector didn't have a functioning page link)
Jennifer Berton - new x 2 (already got others)
Eileen Muller x 2
Aaronpolson - new one
Gio Pazo x 1
writerg - new book
nownewstrue - new book
John Kilen x 6
TerryS - congrats - new book
PayyJansen - new book (got others already)

Caddy - I hear u....glad u had a nice day!

xyXi - were u promoting your book or are u here to also tag?

Steve Vernon - your books in your signature didn't look familiar - I had not tagged them. I tagged Devil Tree - please let us know how your "experiment" works out (I am always curious if tagging really helps). Also, holler then whenever you want the other books tagged!

Library4Science - glad you itemized your books and tags - 'cuz half I hadn't tagged.

For any newbies tagging, forget my signature line:

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers


----------



## lmolaski

I'm a newbie to tagging but did pages 811-817 and will go back further tonight. I ended up buying a few books I just couldn't help myself. I may have to put myself on a budget tonight when I tag 

I guess I'm unsure why some of you say tag books in sig line and some say not too. If there is a reason for one or the other I would love to know.

For now please tag the books in my sig line.
Have a great Saturday!


----------



## kahuna

newnewstrue


----------



## kahuna

newnewstrue
josh kilen
terry s
Imolaski

Tagged the tarnation out of you!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## averyjune

Caught up. Happy weekend


----------



## Mica Jade

All caught up.

Thanks for the tags.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with new books, welcome!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Tagging away again. See a few new ones. Thanks for all the tag backs.


----------



## Christine Murray

Imolaski - got all yours except for your business title. I couldn't see any tags for those.

Love this thread. When my credit card clears next week I have loads of new titles for my wish list.


----------



## Gio Pago

tagged 'til my fingers starting turning blue. All caught up and nowhere to go now.


----------



## Alm Hlgh

tagged you're it. I'm done. ^_^

Please tags these group 1 (different books):

http://www.amazon.com/Garbage-Collector-Recalibrate-Love-ebook/dp/B004GKMIVE/

http://www.amazon.com/Princess-Thug-Hood-Love/dp/1463738323/

http://www.amazon.com/Taming-Golden-Boys-Complete-1-3/dp/1463697759/

Much appreciated... 

btw... just tagged you to down there... seventhspell


----------



## seventhspell

hello there, 
new for me today were,

sakmyster new one
MTM
Alm Hlgh all bks
friedgreen
KR_Jacobsen
Victoria J
LarryKahn
JenniferBecton
Eileen Muller already got you somehow

aaronpolson got the one not in sig line
Gio Pago

Steve Vernon

xyXi

WriterGurl1 got your new release

nownewstrue

Josh Kilen

TerryS

Patty Jansen already had tagged less new 

lmolaski tagged three books got all yours except for your business title. I couldn't see any tags for those.

Please don't forget my new book  http://www.amazon.com/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI

for new taggers my links are in my signature line thanks for any tags back


----------



## Tess St John

Would really appreciate some tags for my new book EYES OF JADE. 



And for the newbies...my others are in my siggy!

lmolaski--But it's my business had no tags.

Thanks so much!

I'm caught up!


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

All caught up again, book mark!


----------



## Todd Young

Wow! That's a lot of new people.

I've liked and tagged everything since my last post.

Please tag my new book:

http://www.amazon.com/Dressing-Up-ebook/dp/B005ME7MPK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315694136&sr=1-1

Tags:

young love, m m romance, contemporary romance, gay college, gay jocks, gay romance, coming out, gay teen, lgbt, gay love, gay erotica, m m erotica

Library4Science, I've tagged all of your books.


----------



## Gio Pago

tags updated    ...  btw don't 4get to hit the "like" button on your way out. 

Peace


----------



## Alm Hlgh

tag you're it again... 

http://www.amazon.com/Garbage-Collector-Recalibrate-Love-ebook/dp/B004GKMIVE/

http://www.amazon.com/Princess-Thug-Hood-Love/dp/1463738323/

http://www.amazon.com/Taming-Golden-Boys-Complete-1-3/dp/1463697759/

Much appreciated...


----------



## Steve Vernon

Finished page 817-818.


----------



## Josh Kilen

And I'm spent... caught up rather. I'm not sure these tags will do any good but I'm willing to give it a shot. It's at least fun to see some other titles out there that I wouldn't have known about otherwise.

Here are my bedtime stories for kids, ready for tagging and liking. If you're a parent or know a parent suffering from Parental Bedtime Reading Syndrome, these books are definitely the cure:

(just use the tags that are there, if you happen to think of something else feel free to ad something)

The Tales of Big and Little - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005G4Q9XM
The Superhero Chronicles - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005G4QCDE
The Lost Princess - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005G4QBSK
Sean Ryanis and the Impossible Chase - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005G4QAY0
The Compilation of all 4 stories - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005G4Q9RS

I also wrote a Christian Business book - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005HFC9TS

Thank you to everyone that has tagged and liked. You guys are awesome.


----------



## Tom S. Figueiredo

*34 NEW BOOKS tagged today (pages 816-81*

I would be thankful for your *tags and "LIKE".*

*MY BOOK:* http://www.amazon.com/I-remember-my-circus-ebook/dp/B005EZ0W0Y
*PLEASE USE THESE TAGS:* childrens books, circus, 3rd grade books, 4th grade books, 99 cent kindle books, bargain kindle books, childhood, picture books, relationships, children s kindle

THANKS!


----------



## Caddy

Caught up. Congrats on new books everyone! Hi to newbies.

*Charlie, I feel your frustration. I did tag yours right away, but I am also frustrated.  There have been more people who have joined since I added my paperback than tags that it has. Either some people are not paying attention to which tags I want for each book and just clicking on the first tags listed on the Amazon page, or they are not tagging both books.*
I don't mean to sound whiney, but I am trying to enlarge the number of things people can search for to have my book come up. Therefore, I would ask that you please use the tags I request. If you don't want to copy, type tt and paste, then please do not use the first tags on the page, but search all of the tags for the book for the tags I list here. It would be much easier to copy, hit tt and paste, but your choice.  I will tag for you however you ask, for however many books you have in exchange. 

*New taggers*:
I would love some "*likes*" and *tags* for *both Kindle and paperback*, and would appreciate it very much!* Please do use the tags I list here, instead of checking the first ones on the page.*

*Here are the tags that I would like used for paperback*: coming of age fiction, romance, historical romance, deception, France, artist, bohemian, drama, struggle, nineteenth century Paris

*Here is the link to the paperback*:http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316971126&sr=8-1

*Here are the tagss for the Kindle book, please do not use the tags above, but the following ones instead*: series, Impressionist, art, nonconformist, Modernism, raw talent, loss of innocence, abstract artist, visionary artist, French romance.

*Here is the link for Kindle book*: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316401819&sr=1-1

Just copy the tags, go to the link and hit the like, then type tt and paste. Hit save. Cool!

Thanks very much for any tags and likes


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Gio Pago said:


> tagged 'til my fingers starting turning blue. All caught up and nowhere to go now.


Just tagged you Gio. Mine are in signature for those who have not tagged yet. I will reciprocate your tagging favor. Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## Victoria J

Hello everyone! I tagged everyone from pages 816 - 818!

I have a brand new book that I released this past week and I would very much appreciate some tags!

Here are the tags: modern fantasy, children's fantasy series, fairy tales, fairies, fairy queens, fiction, pumpkins, fairy rings, magic, adventure

Here's the link to the new book: http://www.amazon.com/Pumpkin-Princess-Secret-Doorway-ebook/dp/B005SYSVPO/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318131865&sr=1-1


----------



## Amyshojai

Got all the new ones tagged, welcome! Reciprococity greatly appreciated. *s*


----------



## 28612

Phew! Caught up from p 802 to here. Won't tire you with the list this time.

Thanks for the tag-backs! Here are the ones I'm asking for now from those who haven't tagged my books:

Almost a Bride (Wyoming Wildflowers Book 1)

http://ow.ly/63Q6k

http://www.amazon.com/Almost-Bride-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58Z2

Emotional romance, reunion romance, ranch romance, cowboy romance, rancher, ranching, cowboy, marriage of convenience romance, lost love romance, sizzle, marriage of convenience, second-chance romance, patricia mclinn, backlist ebooks, western romance

Match Made in Wyoming (Wyoming Wildflowers Book 2)

http://ow.ly/63QeX

http://www.amazon.com/Match-Made-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58V6

Emotional romance, reunion romance, ranch romance, cowboy romance, rancher, ranching, cowboy, sizzle, snowbound, secret identity, patricia mclinn, wounded hero romance, dog rescue, collie dog, collie puppy

A Stranger in the Family (Book 1: Bardville Trilogy) (Bardville, Wyoming Trilogy)

http://ow.ly/63Qmh

http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Family-Book-Bardville-ebook/dp/B00457VKIA

Emotional romance, family secrets, ranch, ranching, ranch romance, secret baby romance, sizzle, adoption reunion, romance novel, western romance, heartwarming, trilogy romance, kindle authors, patricia mclinn, 99 cents

Prelude to a Wedding (The Wedding Series Book 1)

http://ow.ly/63QJM

http://www.amazon.com/Prelude-Wedding-Book-ebook/dp/B0044XUZ72

Emotional romance, Chicago romance, family secrets, opposites attract romance, 
trilogy romance, kindle authors, patricia mclinn, sizzle, backlist ebooks, college friends, heartwarming, backlist ebooks, romance novel, love story books, antique appraiser

WIDOW WOMAN
http://www.amazon.com/Widow-Woman-ebook/dp/B00457VKIK

Any down votes on "contemporary" and "contemporary romance" much appreciated

Preferred tags:
western historical romance, romance, historical romance, fiction, western, relationships, ranch, 1880s, 19th century, wyoming, kindle, cowboy, cowboys, backlist ebooks, kindle authors


----------



## TerryS

Caught up. Ty much.

tags for my book. Action, Adventure, Assassins, terry c simpson, etchings, elemental magic, elements, Emperors, epic fantasy, Fantasy, gods, Heroes, magic, Magicians, Mercenary troops, shadeling, sorcery, sword, war, kingdoms, mater

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005T81CMI


----------



## Gio Pago

tags caught up . Thanks newbie for the tags.


----------



## Alm Hlgh

Tagged you're it. 

Tag group books... 3

Please tag these&#8230; these are different books&#8230;

http://www.amazon.com/FULL-BLOOM-Faith-SAVING-ebook/dp/B004GNFW4Q/

http://www.amazon.com/Saving-Faith-Beginning-Acquisition-ebook/dp/B004GEAQ1Y/

http://www.amazon.com/Sometimes-Only-Recalibrate-Love-ebook/dp/B0054E8SHE/

http://www.amazon.com/Most-Feared-How-Wife-ebook/dp/B004FN1L7O

http://www.amazon.com/DIARY-TEEN-PRODIGY-College-ebook/dp/B0056B0QJ8/


----------



## Doctor Barbara

New ones since yesterday (whew, gave my finger a break)

Imolaski - tagged - but like someone else mentioned....But It's My Business needs tags.
Tess St John - new one
Todd Young - new one

Caddy - I hear you. I checked and I am maxed out with tags for you (15), but I believe what you wanted was tagged.

Have asked for the following tags, especially because I'm trying to get an important tag listed for my books, which is "medical drama," but yesterday couldn't find it. (I can't put it because I am maxed out). Would appreciate the below. Thanks so much!

For any newbies tagging, forget my signature line:

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers

For any newbies tagging, forget my signature line:

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers


----------



## LarryKahn

I'm caught up. My tag cloud now shows an unusual affinity for fantasy and romance!


----------



## dggass

I'm just starting to play catchup ... at least I know where I need to start from when I come back.


----------



## Alison Chambers

New Kindle book available on Amazon.com 
Stand In For a Dead Man
Gunfire erupts on a Chicago sidewalk and controversial secretary of State Henry Landis lies bleeding from an assassin's bullet. But who really pulled the trigger? And what were the motives behind it? GLOBAL magazine reporter Stephanie Bosworth Thornton, the Deputy Secretary of State's estranged daughter, fears the worst when her dying father tells her the President was actually behind the Secretary of State's murder. She is forced to thread her way through a labyrinth of mystery, danger and romance searching for the truth in an attempt to exorcise her own demons of guilt and betrayal. On the way, she meets handsome Danny Flint. But is he only using her to cover up his own involvement in the crime? And as her suspicions mount, her editor and former fiancé, Nick Orlan, warns her to stay away from Flint. But she wonders about Nick's true motives and still has feelings for him, even though he has a new girlfriend in tow. Stonewalled by government officials, pursued cross-country by unknown assailants, threatened by renegade CIA agents, and even the President himself, Stephanie is caught up in a dangerous web of intrigue that spirals out of control as the story hurtles to its startling conclusion, one almost everyone nearly overlooked. 
http://www.amazon.com/Stand-Dead-Man-ebook/dp/B005SS6IU0/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1318180579&sr=8-4
Requested Tags: Romantic Suspense, Political Thriller, Conspiracy Theory
Working my way tagging everybody back.
Thank you!
Alison Chambers
www.alisonchambersromance.com


----------



## Tara Shuler

I'd like to request my new novella to be tagged, please. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005TYEM5G/

Going to start working my way backward and tagging new ones.


----------



## KatieKlein

All caught up! Thanks, you guys!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got all the new ones, welcome!


----------



## kahuna

DG Gass

Tagged the tarnation out of you!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Rick Chesler

I've got a brand new thriller release out today, would appreciate all tagging, Liking love, please:

http://www.amazon.com/Extremophile-Eco-Threat-Series-ebook/dp/B005TY69M0/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318183365&sr=1-3

Will return the favor.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right, I've tagged up to here.


----------



## averyjune

Hi all,

Caught up.

Please tag the book in my signature with--

speculative fiction, beach read, stephenson, scifi, adventure, indie author, kindle, kindle author, rock climbing, hippie, family relationships,

Oh, and for those of you who can-- here's my uk link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mending-the-Past-ebook/dp/B005QPBQAW/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1317906914&sr=1-1

Many thanks!


----------



## Alm Hlgh

tagged you're it. I'm done. ^_^

**** NOTE Please**** Hey guys I have a lot of books so I've been rotating them so that it wouldn't be too much in one session... Please check to see if you got a particular group...

****Also I just learned (thanks Gio) that I can "like" your books I thought it was a FB thing... So I've gone back and "liked" a lot of people books also even though I've tagged them... So even if you've seen an author before don't assume that you've already tagged that person (a lot of us have different books and are rotating them) It's easy to see if you've "tagged" and "liked" bc the "like" Icon will be gold (if it's grayish white you haven't liked that book so click it please) Same thing goes with tagging. There will be gold check marks if yo've already tagged a book. I know it's hard work but we are all in this together. Thanks a bunch ^_^

tags these group 1 (different books):

http://www.amazon.com/Garbage-Collector-Recalibrate-Love-ebook/dp/B004GKMIVE/

http://www.amazon.com/Princess-Thug-Hood-Love/dp/1463738323/

http://www.amazon.com/Taming-Golden-Boys-Complete-1-3/dp/1463697759/

Much appreciated...


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Gio Pago's
Alm x3
Steve x7
Josh x5
Pumpkin Princess
Etchings
Larry x2
Twilight Ponderings
Standing In
Blood Rage
Extremophile
Mending


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Alm,

I tagged ALL your books (except one that has no tags yet) as it's easier for me to do them at one setting than revisit time after time to check. I can recognize by either book covers in siggies (or your photo *s*) so in future unless you've got a NEW title that saves me time.

Thanks for joining the tag-athon.

All caught up, gang.


----------



## Christine Murray

All caught up


----------



## Todd Young

I'm caught up.

Please tag my new book:

http://www.amazon.com/Dressing-Up-ebook/dp/B005ME7MPK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315694136&sr=1-1

Tags:

young love, m m romance, contemporary romance, gay college, gay jocks, gay romance, coming out, gay teen, lgbt, gay love, gay erotica, m m erotica

Thanks


----------



## Alm Hlgh

all caught up... Thanks Swclevland, Darcy, Todd and Amy... Tagged and Liked.... much appreciated...


----------



## dggass

Using this as a place marker...tagged some more (it'll take awhile..there's 818+ pages to go through    )  (pgs 1-3, 817-819)


----------



## Amyshojai

We recommend you just go back 6 pages which should get all the "regular" taggers!


----------



## dggass

Whew...thank you.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here.


----------



## Tom S. Figueiredo

*ONLY 4 NEW BOOKS today (pages 818-819)*

I would be thankful for your *tags and "LIKE".*

*MY BOOK:* http://www.amazon.com/I-remember-my-circus-ebook/dp/B005EZ0W0Y
*PLEASE USE THESE TAGS:* childrens books, circus, 3rd grade books, 4th grade books, 99 cent kindle books, bargain kindle books, childhood, picture books, relationships, children s kindle

THANKS!


----------



## Les Turner

Hey guys, I'm all caught up.

If you're new feel free to tag my book, link is in sig below.


----------



## Jena H

Hello.  Just curious....  is it pretty certain that tagging makes a difference?  I've heard conflicting arguments on that.  To be sure, it can't hurt, so there's definitely no harm in it, but I was just wondering.  Thanks.


----------



## lynnemurray

I got sidetracked yesterday, but over the past couple of days I tagged

Tessa Stokes - tagged new one '(others previously tagged)
V. A. Jeffrey
Jennifer Becton 5x
Aaron Polson  -new one'(others previously tagged)
Gio Pago
Steve Vernon - tagged Devil Tree
Victor Williams - need more tags - 
Heidi Hall - 3x
Coral Russell
Laina Turner 3x (could not find tags for It's My Business)
Josh Kilen - 6x
Tess St. John - new one (others previously tagged
V. A. Jeffrey - new one
Terry C. Simpson
Alm Hlgh -new 5
DG Gass
Alison Chambers
Tara Shuler 4x
Rick Kessler -new one
Benjamin Richards
Alm Hlgh - 3x in new group  good point about "liking" --As someone pointed out, when you "like" everything that's an easy way to double check if you've tagged something (if you get lost--sigh, I get lost some...)
Dana Hayes

All caught up again, whew!

Take care and write on!

Lynne


----------



## kahuna

Jena H

Tagged the tarnation out of you!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Gio Pago

Everybody tagged and like... thanks for doing in kind.  btw.. tag & like the paperback too.

Gio


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here!!!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up yet again!!!


----------



## T.M.souders author

I've seen people in the past weeks expressing their frustrations over tagging more books than they are recieving tags, and I have to say, I certainly agree it seem some are not tagging back. I think it wouldn't be as frustrating if this weren't sucha time consuming thing, which brings me to this...I don't think I'm going to tag anyone who posts on here "I just need X amount of tags" That signals to me they are not going to stay here, and possibly may not even do the work to tag back appropriately. I will also not tag anyone that says they are new and want tags, but say absolutely nothing about tagging in return. Is this awful? It just irks me a bit when I see these things. I have two little kids and tagging time is time spent away from them, thus I don't want to waste my time tagging someone who seems to express no interest in tagging back. AM I being a jerk? Rest assured that I have tagged absolutely everyone here except 2 people in the last 4 pages, where I saw the above mentioned. I can give you my amazon tagging link to prove this if you like...I tried that before though and couln't figure out how to do it without displaying the entire page of my account. If someone has easy instructions, I'd be more than willing to do this...

Tags: 
adversity, inspirational romance, romance contemporary, womens fiction, christian romance, contemporary fiction, love story, tragedy, true love, family drama, romance, women s fiction, hope

http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-On-Hope-ebook/dp/B005CPD2BC/
http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-Hope-T-M-Souders/dp/1463721013/


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning!

Caught up:

dggass
TaraShaler - new one
Rick Chesler - new one
JenaH (like you, I wish I knew if tagging helps?)
GioPago - paperback

For any newbies tagging, forget my signature line:

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/dwy9S1
romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers


----------



## friedgreen

Caught up through page 819
Please tag my signature line, thanks.


----------



## Amyshojai

TM, you're absolutely spot-on. Tagging is meant to be RECIPROCAL and there's no way to force folks to tag back. That said, if there's not some sort of effort made (including that link back to your own tagging efforts) then many folks will be reluctant to give tags.

I've been in this thread for many months. I tag every single day, sometimes a couple of times a day. THAT'S why my tag-numbers (and many other faithful) are high. I really appreciate when a new lister goes to the effort to provide assurances (a link back to what they've done) or maintains a list or whatever because it does show me that effort is ongoing. For me it's too much effort to "vet" each newcomer so--

For me, I tag 'em all anyway. *shrug* It's part of my daily (yes, I said DAILY) routine, a part of the biz of writing these days. But I really do understand those who have other demands on their time.

'Nuff said. I'm likely in the minority--and my patience and ability to tag-all-comers may go away at some point, too. Meanwhile I hit the TT and let karma deal with those who fail to reciprocate. My book sales are awesome...


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Yes, I don't verify if other's tag me back. I know some will, and others will likely move on.


----------



## JuliaJamieson

All caught up from where I left off on page 814 of the thread through page 820. I'm trying to come back and tag as soon as I get six pages ahead. Once the thread reaches 826 pages, I'll do it again. Hope it's helping you guys!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_edit_manage_tags

If you guys would be willing to tag my two books, I'd really appreciate it;

http://www.amazon.com/Phoebe-Fabulous-ebook/dp/B005RGXH84/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1317863764&sr=1-1

Please copy and paste tags; young adult, chick lit, coming of age, family, high school, witches, ya comedy, ya fantasy, ya issues, ya romance, ya overweight, kindle, kindle author, kindle book, cheap ya kindle books, meg cabot

http://www.amazon.com/The-Good-Deed-Diaries-ebook/dp/B005RJBM56/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1317863869&sr=1-1

Please copy and paste tags; young adult, ya fiction, chick lit, coming of age, family, acceptance, divorce, friendship, relationships, teen,ya fiction, sarah dessen, elizabeth scott, stephanie perkins, kindle, kindle author, kindle book, cheap ya kindle books

Thank you!

Julia


----------



## Josh Kilen

And I'm all caught up. Tagging is harder than it looks!

Question, does anyone have clear evidence that tagging helps sales?

Here are my bedtime stories for kids, ready for tagging and liking. If you're a parent or know a parent suffering from Parental Bedtime Reading Syndrome, these books are definitely the cure:

(just use the tags that are there, if you happen to think of something else feel free to ad something)

The Tales of Big and Little - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005G4Q9XM
The Superhero Chronicles - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005G4QCDE
The Lost Princess - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005G4QBSK
Sean Ryanis and the Impossible Chase - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005G4QAY0
The Compilation of all 4 stories - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005G4Q9RS

I also wrote a Christian Business book - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005HFC9TS

Thank you to everyone that has tagged and liked. You guys are awesome.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Tagged up to here.


----------



## T.M.souders author

Here are all the books I tagged...if I accidently missed one, let me know...

Edited: I just realized my link didn't show. Here:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao


----------



## TerryS

Caught up to here.


----------



## Wingpeople

Whew! 5 pages of tags really takes a while.

We'd appreciate tags for these 3 books:

TAGS:
mountaineering, mountain climbing, adventure, inspirational books, overcoming adversity, prison, climbing, nonfiction, memoir, winger
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0044KM0GO

rock climbing, rock climb, joshua tree, socal climbing, california rock climbs, rock climbs, climbing, trad, joshua tree national park, winger
http://www.amazon.com/Trad-Guide-Joshua-Tree-Favorite/dp/0972441395/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1318268042&sr=1-1

great sand dunes, sand dunes, colorado dunes, sangre de cristo, san luis valley, hiking, national parks, winger
http://www.amazon.com/Essential-National-Preserve-Jewels-Rockies/dp/097244131X/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1318268127&sr=1-1

Clicking "Like" at the top of each book would also be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Wingpeople, got you tagged. All caught up!


----------



## Wingpeople

Amyshojai said:


> Hi Wingpeople, got you tagged. All caught up!


Thanks, Amy. You weren't in my initial 5 page list, but I've now tagged your books as well.


----------



## Amyshojai

Wingpeople said:


> Thanks, Amy. You weren't in my initial 5 page list, but I've now tagged your books as well.


Thanks! Interesting I wasn't in the last 5 pages since I've posted on virtually every page, LOL! Looks like this page, for example, now has about 5 posts from me. Hey, I need to get a life...and get back to work.


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up, nice to see some more new people. 

Return tags much appreciated, 
thanks, 
Grace x


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up...my new release in need need of tags



And for the newbies...my others are in my siggy!

Thanks!!


----------



## Mica Jade

All tagged up from the weekend.

Thanks for the tags. 

Have a good rest of Monday.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

TerryS said:


> Caught up to here.


I tried to tag your book Terry. It doesn't take me to tagging page. May be there is someway that I don't know. Mine are in signature for those who have not tagged yet. I will reciprocate. Thanks.


----------



## kevinjamesbreaux

Hi all,

I could use some tags on this new work. Just became available. So all help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.

Dark Water: Beaming Smile
Kevin James Breaux

http://amzn.com/B005TX2H86

Let me know who needs tags. I will start tagging now.

Kevin


----------



## Alm Hlgh

T.M.souders said:


> I've seen people in the past weeks expressing their frustrations over tagging more books than they are recieving tags, and I have to say, I certainly agree it seem some are not tagging back. I think it wouldn't be as frustrating if this weren't sucha time consuming thing, which brings me to this...I don't think I'm going to tag anyone who posts on here "I just need X amount of tags" That signals to me they are not going to stay here, and possibly may not even do the work to tag back appropriately. I will also not tag anyone that says they are new and want tags, but say absolutely nothing about tagging in return. Is this awful? It just irks me a bit when I see these things. I have two little kids and tagging time is time spent away from them, thus I don't want to waste my time tagging someone who seems to express no interest in tagging back. AM I being a jerk? Rest assured that I have tagged absolutely everyone here except 2 people in the last 4 pages, where I saw the above mentioned. I can give you my amazon tagging link to prove this if you like...I tried that before though and couln't figure out how to do it without displaying the entire page of my account. If someone has easy instructions, I'd be more than willing to do this...
> 
> Tags:
> adversity, inspirational romance, romance contemporary, womens fiction, christian romance, contemporary fiction, love story, tragedy, true love, family drama, romance, women s fiction, hope
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-On-Hope-ebook/dp/B005CPD2BC/
> http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-Hope-T-M-Souders/dp/1463721013/


Hey T... I also noticed new taggers yet my tags weren't increasing... This is a trust based situation and people should honor their words... The only alternative is not to tag anymore; however I see that at least there are a few honorable people here and if I can get at least 1 new tag for every 2 tags I make I'm going to be happy... But you are right, it only works if we all work together and be honorable with each other... ...

btw... tagged and liked updated...


----------



## Amyshojai

kevinjamesbreaux said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I could use some tags on this new work. Just became available. So all help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> Dark Water: Beaming Smile
> Kevin James Breaux
> 
> http://amzn.com/B005TX2H86
> 
> Let me know who needs tags. I will start tagging now. Kevin


Hi Kevin--the answer is EVERYONE needs tags. *s* But here's the down-and-dirty rules for the tag-o-thon.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. Once you have done that, please go to your Amazon profile page and post the link. Once taggers see that you've done that, you're more likely to get reciprocal tags. To see if you've been tagged, go to the box on the left and look for "see all #### tagged items." Click on that and you'll see the list. Here's mine:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao

We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

Clicking "agree with these tags" doesn't work. That is used when we need to downvote maltags such as "outrageous price" on a 99 cent book. Once you click "agree with these tags" a gray check will appear on the right side of the tag. Hover over it until another box appears and click "no."

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. However, if an author has requested specific tags, you can copy and paste them into the same box. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

We also ask that you don't use tags naming other author's books or other author's names such as Harry Potter, J.K. Rowling, Stephen King, etc. Most of us won't tag them. Use genre, subgenre and descriptive tags to get the most visibility for your books.


----------



## kevinjamesbreaux

Amy,

I tagged some of yours. Wow. 200 or 300 scores on those tags. You are very lucky. My new ebook has single digits and I think my novel thats been out a year is still in the 20s or 30s. You are doing very well.   I will go back and tag more people now. Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

I tagged yours, too--I've been in this tag thread for over a year now and tag every day. *s* It does add up--lot of work but well worth it. Your books look intriguing--and right before Halloween they should do well!


----------



## kevinjamesbreaux

I have yet to learn the secrets to helping my books "do well".  With such a flooded market, how do you make them stand out. I write short stories, articles for various places... I am on FB and Twitter... I get asked to write for people... but as far as sales... well.. they are barely there. I would love for more people to read Soul Born just to get the word out there and increase interest but its a tough road we travel. Hard to promote yourself and not irritate people. I know some authors who do just as much as I do but are more successful. So yeah, its a hard puzzle to solve. But I keep trying. 

Thanks for the help.

Kevin


----------



## Caddy

All tagged and liked to this point.  Thanks for the tags!  Welcome newbies.


----------



## dggass

If you're on pages 1-3 and/or 816-820, you've been tagged.


----------



## Todd Young

I've tagged and liked everything since my last post.

Please tag my new book:

http://www.amazon.com/Dressing-Up-ebook/dp/B005ME7MPK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315694136&sr=1-1

Tags:

young love, m m romance, gay college, gay jocks, gay romance, coming out, gay teen, lgbt, gay love, gay erotica, m m erotica


----------



## kahuna

Wingpeople
KevinJames

Tagged the tarnation out of you!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Jenni

Tagging for The Jefferson Allegiance would be most helpful! Thanks in advance everyone.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Jefferson-Allegiance-ebook/dp/B005PQ43DO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1318290771&sr=8-1


----------



## Amyshojai

Got ya, Jenn. All caught up!


----------



## T.M.souders author

> Hey T... I also noticed new taggers yet my tags weren't increasing... This is a trust based situation and people should honor their words... The only alternative is not to tag anymore; however I see that at least there are a few honorable people here and if I can get at least 1 new tag for every 2 tags I make I'm going to be happy... But you are right, it only works if we all work together and be honorable with each other... ...


*sigh* You're right. I was cranky this morning, and my kids were carrying on. I have a cup of coffee now, the kids are in bed, and I'm much more relaxed, lol


----------



## T.M.souders author

Caught up too...

Tags: 
adversity, inspirational romance, romance contemporary, womens fiction, christian romance, contemporary fiction, love story, tragedy, true love, family drama, romance, women s fiction, hope

http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-On-Hope-ebook/dp/B005CPD2BC/
http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-Hope-T-M-Souders/dp/1463721013/


----------



## Gio Pago

geez; updated and updated. Tagged and like. Thanks for returning the favor newbies. 

Gio


----------



## Jena H

Okay, I've gone back five pages and tagged.  Beware when tagging, though... i'm sure you're all on top of this already, but just thought I'd note that some authors have been maliciously tagged.  Someone tagged my book with "spam," and I saw another one that had some derogatory tags as well.  

Thanks, all!


----------



## lynnemurray

Taggin' as fast as I can to stay caught up!

Today I tagged:

G. Pago - paperback
Steve Vernon 6x 0 tagged Nothing to Lose earlier
Charlie Winger, Diane Winger 3x
Kevin James Breaux 3x, Anthony Giangregorio 1x
Alm Hlgh - 2 new in your sig line (others previously tagged)
Jennifer Talty / Bob Mayer 5x
Dannika Dark retagged, downvoted ... javascript...weird- 

Someone (Kevin?) asked if the tagging makes a difference. I am going to give it a few more months concentrating on getting my books Amazon reviewed and a few more books put up on Kindle as well. So far sales seem to be like six copies total per month. I know authors who are doing way better than that here on Amazon, and I'm hoping once I can get the word out that sales will improve.

Thanks to everyone who tagged and liked my books!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## Victoria J

Hello everyone! I tagged everyone from 818 - 821. Here's the link http://www.amazon.com/gp/history/ref=pd_pyml_rhf - I'm not sure if this is the right link for me to post or if anyone can view it! 

If anyone can tag The Green Door, it would be greatly appreciated! - http://www.amazon.com/Green-Secret-Doorway-Tales-ebook/dp/B005JMIXV2/

Thanks!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up to this point.

Aaron: one of your books has some weird tags -- as if someone put their fingers on the wrong keys and typed like that.

Downvoted a couple of 'spam' tags.

PS: By the way, those who are linking to 'their' histories in order to show that they are tagging aren't. Anyone clicking on that link will go to his/her own tagging history.

NEW BOOK (Sept 29th)

http://www.amazon.com/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

Old books in reverse order of publishing (newest first)

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasti.../dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## seventhspell

Hi caught up with any new ones and found my last list I thought deleted so  tagged all below,

sakmyster new one good luck ! found i had already tagged it
MTM tagged 
Alm Hlgh had tagged already
KR_Jacobsen
Victoria J
JenniferBecton
Gio Pago
Steve Vernon
WriterGurl1 new release
nownewstrue new release
lmolaski
Tess St John new one good luck

Victoria J  new one good luck

TerryS

dggass

Tara Shuler  new one good luck

Jena H tagged u any way 

friedgreen

friedgreen

Wingpeople

kevinjamesbreaux

Jennifer Talty


My links are in my signature line, thanks for any tags back from new people


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Saw a few new ones here so I'm tagging away.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning!

wingpeople x 3
kevinjamesb - new one
JenniferT - Jefferson All.
DDark - added more tags to max 15 and left out that javascript!

For any newbies tagging, forget my signature line:

Please use these tags for [URL=http://amzn]http://amzn.to/dwy9S1[/url] -

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers


----------



## aaronpolson

Tagging away... thanks for the tags in return!


----------



## kahuna

Jennifer Talty

Tagged you!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Juliette Sobanet

This is such a wonderful idea! As my novel has just been released, I would appreciate any tags I can get You can check the tags that are already there.

http://www.amazon.com/Sleeping-with-Paris-ebook/dp/B005TNM736/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1318343060&sr=8-1

I am going to scroll up and start tagging all of your novels. Be back soon with an update as to which ones I got to. Thanks again!


----------



## kahuna

Juliet Sobanet

Tagged the tarnation out of you!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones, all caught up.


----------



## Juliette Sobanet

Thanks Kahuna and everyone! Just got started. So far I've tagged:

Kahuna
D.A. Boulter
Doctor Barbara
Seventh Spell


----------



## kevinjamesbreaux

Thank you everyone. I am off to tag some more people. I have enjoyed this website since I joined back in May. Lots of good insight. I need to spend more time here, just so busy all the time. But never to busy to tag.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here!

I have seen a bit of action this last week or two with Devil Tree - but no significant change in sales - so I don't know if the tagging helps or not. But it is awfully fun, and it is awfully early to be making any kind of predictions just yet.

Thanks to everyone who've helped out so far.


----------



## friedgreen

Tagged up for the day


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  

Have caught up with 

Jenna Talty
D Dark
Gio Paga
Jenna H
Victoria J
Steve Vernon
Juliet Sobanet


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up.

Please tag my new release:



And for the newbies...my others are in my siggy!

Thanks so much!!


----------



## nownewstrue

Yeah, Steve. I don't know if it does either is why I just go with 25 tags gets you into a pseudo category. But the Likes should help.  

You guys rock! I have all the tags and could use about 7 more Likes. I've tagged or Liked all the new peeps on this page. 

Thanks so much!!! I've got 7 more reviews that will go up. So far, everything is good for the 'official' release on the 24th.


----------



## Caddy

Done!

I am trying to enlarge the number of things people can search for to have my book come up. *Therefore, I would ask that you please use the tags I request.* If you don't want to copy, type tt and paste, then please do not use the first tags on the page, but search all of the tags for the book for the tags I list here. It would be much easier to copy, hit tt and paste, but your choice. I will tag for you however you ask, for however many books you have in exchange.

*New taggers*:
I would love some "*likes*" and *tags* for both *Kindle* and *paperbac*k, and would appreciate it very much! *Please do use the tags I list here, instead of checking the first ones on the page.*

*Here are the tags that I would like used for paperback*: coming of age fiction, romance, historical romance, deception, France, artist, bohemian, drama, struggle, nineteenth century Paris

*Here is the link to the pap*erback: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316971126&sr=8-1
*Here are the tagss for the Kindle book, please do not use the tags above, but the following ones instead*: series, Impressionist, art, nonconformist, Modernism, raw talent, loss of innocence, abstract artist, visionary artist, French romance.

*Here is the link for Kindle book*: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316401819&sr=1-1

Just copy the tags, go to the link and hit the like, then type tt and paste. Hit save. Cool!

Thanks all.


----------



## dggass

Yea!!! I'm all caught up from page 813 to now

Aaron Polson
Aim High
Alison Chambers
Amy Shojai
AveryJune
Bellagirl
Caddy
D.A. Boulter
daniamore
DarcyChristine
DDark
Doctor Barbara
Dr. S. Dhillon
Eileen Muller
friedgreen
Gio Pago
Grace Elliot
GregoryBlackman
JackDAlbrecht
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Jena H
Jennifer Becton
Jennifer Talty
Joe Chiappetta
Josh Kilen
Julia Jamieson
Juliette Sobanet
Kahuna
Katie Klein
Kevin James Breaux
KR_Jacobsen
LarryKahn
Les Turner
LexyHarper
Liam Judge
Library4Science
Lisa Scot
lmolaski
Lynne Murray
M.G. Scarsbrook
mdohno
Meb Bryant
Mel Comley
Mica Jade
Michael Kingswood
MTM
Nina Croft
nownewstrue
P.H. Dillard
Patricia McLinn
Patty Jansen
Rick Chesler
Ricky Sides
sakmyster
Sara Pierce
Seventhspell
soesposito
Steve Vernon
SWCleveland
T.M. Souders
Tara Shuler
TerryS
Tess St John
Thomas Barnes
Todd Young
Tom S. Figueiredo
Wingpeople
WriterGurl1
V.A. Jeffrey

Ya'll have been tagged.  This was actually fun.


----------



## 28612

> Here is the link to the paperback:http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316971126&sr=8-1


Caddy, it's a small thing, but next time you post your request, you might put a space between : and http -- it should make the link live, which allows folks to just click on it (rather than cutting and pasting) and might increase your percentage. Maybe. I hope ;-)

(The other one is a live link)


----------



## 28612

Caught up.

T.M., I was with you in your pre-caffeine mode . If folks don't refer to intending to tag or having tagged, I frequently wait until they come back a 2nd time -- then I tag.

*NEW BOOK! NEW BOOK!*



word usage, writing, writing reference, writers reference, words, word, vocabulary, writing skills, writer resource, right word, tricky words, word resource, writer, writers

And for newbies, I'm also asking for the specific tags below on these specific books for now:

Almost a Bride (Wyoming Wildflowers Book 1)
http://ow.ly/63Q6k
http://www.amazon.com/Almost-Bride-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58Z2

Emotional romance, reunion romance, ranch romance, cowboy romance, rancher, ranching, cowboy, marriage of convenience romance, lost love romance, sizzle, marriage of convenience, second-chance romance, patricia mclinn, backlist ebooks, western romance

Match Made in Wyoming (Wyoming Wildflowers Book 2)
http://ow.ly/63QeX
http://www.amazon.com/Match-Made-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58V6

Emotional romance, reunion romance, ranch romance, cowboy romance, rancher, ranching, cowboy, sizzle, snowbound, secret identity, patricia mclinn, wounded hero romance, dog rescue, collie dog, collie puppy

A Stranger in the Family (Book 1: Bardville Trilogy) (Bardville, Wyoming Trilogy)
http://ow.ly/63Qmh
http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Family-Book-Bardville-ebook/dp/B00457VKIA

Emotional romance, family secrets, ranch, ranching, ranch romance, secret baby romance, sizzle, adoption reunion, romance novel, western romance, heartwarming, trilogy romance, kindle authors, patricia mclinn, 99 cents

Prelude to a Wedding (The Wedding Series Book 1)
http://ow.ly/63QJM
http://www.amazon.com/Prelude-Wedding-Book-ebook/dp/B0044XUZ72

Emotional romance, Chicago romance, family secrets, opposites attract romance, 
trilogy romance, kindle authors, patricia mclinn, sizzle, backlist ebooks, college friends, heartwarming, backlist ebooks, romance novel, love story books, antique appraiser

WIDOW WOMAN
http://www.amazon.com/Widow-Woman-ebook/dp/B00457VKIK

western historical romance, romance, historical romance, fiction, western, relationships, ranch, 1880s, 19th century, wyoming, kindle, cowboy, cowboys, backlist ebooks, kindle authors

Any down votes on "contemporary" and "contemporary romance" much appreciated


----------



## Tom S. Figueiredo

*13 NEW BOOKS today (pages 820-822)*

I would be thankful for your *tags and "LIKE".*

*MY BOOK:* http://www.amazon.com/I-remember-my-circus-ebook/dp/B005EZ0W0Y
*PLEASE USE THESE TAGS:* childrens books, circus, 3rd grade books, 4th grade books, 99 cent kindle books, bargain kindle books, childhood, picture books, relationships, children s kindle

THANKS!


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Nobody's Perfect
Peter x4
Julia x2
Wing x3
Jefferson Alliance
Sterling
Green Door
Sleeping w/Paris
Kevin x3
Word Watch


----------



## Ed_ODell

Finally got my internet back. Tagged the following:
Caddy
nownewstrue
daniamore
P.H. Dillard
M.G. Scarsbrook
friedgreen
Steve_Vernon
Josh Kilen
Bellagirl
Julia_Jamieson
Michael Kingswood
Katie Klein
Tess St John
KR_Jacobsen
soesposito
LarryKahn
Tom S. Figueiredo
Lynne Murray
GioPago
Mica Jade
T.M. Souders
Nina_Croft
Library4Science
Patty Jansen
Rick Chesler
VAJeffrey
sakmyster
lmolaski
Kevin James Breaux
Sara Pierce
Dr S. Dhillon
Thomas Barnes
Meb Bryant
Juliette Sobanet
Todd Young
Patricia McLinn

Welcome, new authors and readers! Thank you for all your hard work in keeping this thread going.


----------



## andyschindler

I feel bad making the request for tags on my book, knowing that I can't possibly pay my dues by hitting all 800+ pages tonight... but I better stop talking and start tagging! Thanks for anyone who can find the spare time. There are 15 tags, and all are mine... so you can just click those boxes. I doubt anyone wanders on there to change out the tags until the change of my price finally goes through!

http://www.amazon.com/Bits-Wisdom-Video-Lessons-Endbosses/dp/146632886X/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1317250413&sr=8-3


----------



## Mica Jade

All tagged up. 

Tagged some great new books on here today 

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

bookmark


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

dggass said:


> Yea!!! I'm all caught up from page 813 to now
> ..Dr. S. Dhillon....,
> Ya'll have been tagged. This was actually fun.


Hi dggass and welcome to the board. I just tagged your book. Mine are in signature for those who have not tagged yet. I will reciprocate your favor. Thanks.


----------



## Christine Murray

Caught up to here! All tag backs gratefully appreciated.

I think this thread is a great example of indies working together. It's a shame that some people are taking tags but not giving them, it goes against the whole spirit of the thing.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here.


----------



## TerryS

Caught up.


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hello,

I have caught up, tomorrow I will check the UK Thread.

Best,

Adam


----------



## DDScott

Good Mornin', Y'All!

I'm bag in Tag-Land and can't wait to meet all our new Tagging Peeps and catch-up with our regulars too!

I'll go back thru the last 6 pages and begin to catch-up!

And I've got a brand new release - FLUID FULFILLMENT - that could use y'all's Tag Luuuvvv!  The cover link is in my siggy line!

Thanks bunches!!!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Just tagged Juliette and a few other new ones. Thanks for the tag backs.


----------



## kahuna

DD Scott

Tagged the tarnation out of you!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Ed_ODell said:


> Finally got my internet back. Tagged the following:
> Sara Pierce
> Dr S. Dhillon
> Thomas Barnes
> ...


Hi Ed. Just tagged your books and you have quite a few tags..over 300. Mine are in signature for those who have not tagged. I will reciprocate. Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## Juliette Sobanet

Thanks for the tags everyone! I'm back at it. Today, I've tagged:

Amy Shojai
Kevin James Breaux
Steve Vernon
Peter Meredith
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Tess St John
D.G. Gass
Patricia McLinn
SW Cleveland
Ed Odell
Andy Schindler
Darcy Christine
D.D.Scott
Joe Chiappetta

I know I missed a few in between, but will keep going and will keep coming back each day.

For any newbies, please tag my new release below, Sleeping with Paris. You can check the tags that are already there. I'd also like to add: "Infidelity" and "Online dating" as tags if you think of it.

Thanks so much!


----------



## AnitaBartholomew

Hello everyone,

This is my first post on the Kindle boards (just published THE MIDGET'S HOUSE a few days ago on Kindle). It's my first novel, although I have a co-authored, traditionally published book as well, and have 15+ years of journalism and feature writing for major magazines.

I will start adding tags to your books today, moving from the latest to earlier ones. And I'd appreciate your reciprocating on THE MIDGET'S HOUSE which Amazon has, for some unknown reason, categorized as "horror" although the categories I chose were "Ghost" and "Historical."

Here are the tag categories I believe best fit and request you use: circus, ghost story, cozy mystery, historical fiction, historical romance, paranormal mystery, paranormal, Sarasota.

Thanks in advance.

Anita Bartholomew


----------



## friedgreen

If I get Carpal tunnel syndrome I'm suing Patricia Mclinn!
Caught up for the day right up to the midget book(good luck with that by the way)


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Hey all, updated my signature links to include my newest book (A Moonlit Night Episodes 1-4), if you could help tagging I would appreciate it.  Thanks,

Adrianna


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Juliette - new book & welcome.
Kevinjames x 3
Patricia McL - Word Watch & good luck
SteveV - continue to update us. I'm watching what happens with your Devil Tree.
Andyschindler
DDScott x 4 (but 2 links wouldn't work for me - went back to Kindleboards main page - but I did get the new one)
Anitabarth

For any newbies tagging, forget my signature line:

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers


----------



## kahuna

Anita Bartholomew

Tagged the tarnation out of you!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Amyshojai

Got all the new books/authors, welcome to the thread! All caught up. Thanks for the reciprocal tags, y'all.


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up again!!  Mine are in my siggy!!  Thanks!


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Working my way through the last eight pages. Thank goodness everyone on here isn't brand new, or I'd have serious carpal tunnel issues.


----------



## AlisaC

I just learned about tagging. I'll start tagging up the list -- Oh, Lord, that's a lot of clicking! This is crazy that we have to do this, but please tag my book. BTW, can we just hit "agree with tags"? So far I'm the only one who has tagged, so if that works, you are welcome to do that. I used "werewolf, shapeshifter, humor, coming of age, high school, young adult, paranormal fantasy." 

Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

AlisaC said:


> I just learned about tagging. I'll start tagging up the list -- Oh, Lord, that's a lot of clicking! This is crazy that we have to do this, but please tag my book. BTW, can we just hit "agree with tags"? So far I'm the only one who has tagged, so if that works, you are welcome to do that. I used "werewolf, shapeshifter, humor, coming of age, high school, young adult, paranormal fantasy."
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome to the thread, I tagged your book.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. Once you have done that, please go to your Amazon profile page and post the link. Once taggers see that you've done that, you're more likely to get reciprocal tags. To see if you've been tagged, go to the box on the left and look for "see all #### tagged items." Click on that and you'll see the list. Here's mine:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao

We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

Clicking "agree with these tags" doesn't work. That is used when we need to downvote maltags such as "outrageous price" on a 99 cent book. Once you click "agree with these tags" a gray check will appear on the right side of the tag. Hover over it until another box appears and click "no."

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. However, if an author has requested specific tags, you can copy and paste them into the same box. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

We also ask that you don't use tags naming other author's books or other author's names such as Harry Potter, J.K. Rowling, Stephen King, etc. Most of us won't tag them. Use genre, subgenre and descriptive tags to get the most visibility for your books.


----------



## Caddy

I am all caught up.

*Patricia* thank you for pointing out that I did not have a live link! I refresh that longer post every 6 pages, and it is easy to forget to hyperlink. Thank you much.

Welcome new people! Congrats to those with new books, too.


----------



## Alm Hlgh

sheest... miss a few days and suddenly I'm tagging from 820 to here... finally caught up...    please tag my sig line newbies... and my Prince & The Toad: Madison's first Love... seems like he's been missing the love... btw... I could use some likes... thanks...


----------



## AlisaC

Amyshojai said:


> Welcome to the thread, I tagged your book.
> 
> We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. Once you have done that, please go to your Amazon profile page and post the link. Once taggers see that you've done that, you're more likely to get reciprocal tags. To see if you've been tagged, go to the box on the left and look for "see all #### tagged items." Click on that and you'll see the list. Here's mine:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao
> 
> We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.
> 
> Clicking "agree with these tags" doesn't work. That is used when we need to downvote maltags such as "outrageous price" on a 99 cent book. Once you click "agree with these tags" a gray check will appear on the right side of the tag. Hover over it until another box appears and click "no."
> 
> The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. However, if an author has requested specific tags, you can copy and paste them into the same box. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.
> 
> We also ask that you don't use tags naming other author's books or other author's names such as Harry Potter, J.K. Rowling, Stephen King, etc. Most of us won't tag them. Use genre, subgenre and descriptive tags to get the most visibility for your books.


Thanks -- did 2 pages and I'm exausted. So your pointers will help!


----------



## AnitaBartholomew

Wow, thanks everyone who tagged THE MIDGET'S HOUSE. That was fast.

It didn't occur to me how quickly this thread might move along but thanks, also, for the advice to go back six pages to start tagging. I started on the page I landed upon, but will do some backward tagging now.

Best,
Anita


----------



## kahuna

Alisa C

Tagged the tarnation out of you!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Amyshojai said:


> We suggest that you go back six pages...


Why was I thinking eight? I must be subconsciously trying to hurt myself.

(Charlie, saw your earlier post...went back and double-checked. I definitely got you.)


----------



## Tonya

WoW!! Love seeing all the new authors on here! I went back four pages and below are the new tags! 

Gio pago
Alm High
Tessa Stokes
Tess St James
Jack DAlbrecht
Todd Young
Steve Vernon
Josh Kilen
Terry Simpson
Adrianna white
Alisa Carter
AnitaBartholomew
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
DarcyChristine
Juliette Sobanet

I have a new release today. HAPPY NEW LIFE, and appreciate the tag backs! Thanks!!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your new book Tonya, congratulations! All caught up.


----------



## Tonya

Amyshojai said:


> Got your new book Tonya, congratulations! All caught up.


Thanks so much!! I appreciate it, Amy!


----------



## Alm Hlgh

Amyshojai said:


> To see if you've been tagged, go to the box on the left and look for "see all #### tagged items." Click on that and you'll see the list. Here's mine:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao


Ok I've looked high & I've looked low... I've looked left and I've looked right... sideways, downwards etc. I do not see any "box on the left that says: see all..." anyways I've just caught up again....


----------



## Jena H

Whew!  I think I'm all caught up from the last time I was here, about 4 pages ago.  Thanks one and all.


----------



## D.RobertPease

Ok, I'm going to see if I can figure out this tagging thing.

Here's a link to my book: http://www.amazon.com/Noah-Zarc-Mammoth-Trouble-ebook/dp/B005H5GFNE

And here are the tags to use. (copy tags, go to page above, hit double t (tt) and then paste into box)

science fiction, robots, spaceships, time-travel, mars, middle grade, ya sci-fi, post-apocalyptic, kids sci-fi, books for boys, time travel, childrens sci-fi, space adventure, dystopian fiction, books for tweens

I'll go back six pages and start tagging everyone. Thanks much!


----------



## AlisaC

Is there a quicker way to go to multiple books for one author than clicking on the thumbnails in their posts?


----------



## lynnemurray

Hi to newbies and congrats to all those with new books!

Today I tagged:
Juliette Sobanet
Patricia McLinn - new book
Andy Schindler
D. D. Scott- new book
Anita Bartholomew - welcome & thanks for including the preferred tags
Adrianna White - new book
Alisa Carter
Tonya Kappes - new book
D. Robert Pease

Whew! all tagged up. Thanks to everyone who liked and tagged my books!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

8 Bits
DDscott x6
Midget's House
Shifters
Alm x4
Happy New Life
Noah Zark


----------



## D.RobertPease

Yowza! Did I really start tagging four hours ago? It seems like it took a while, but FOUR HOURS!!!. Anyway, I've gone back six pages and tagged and liked everyone. Thanks for tagging and liking me back.

AH... I see, my time zone must be off from the message board. Only an hour and a half.


----------



## AlisaC

Okay, here's the people I tagged today. You all have some beautiful covers!

Kahuna
Jennifer Talty
Amyshojai
Tmsouders
Ddark
Gio pago
Jena h
Lynnemurray
Victoria j
Steve Vernon
Da boulter
Seventhspell
Joe chiappetta
Doctor Barbara
Aaronpolson
Juliette sobanet
Kevin james breaux
Friedgreen
Jan hurst-nicholson
Tess st john
Nownewstrue
Caddy
Dggass
Patricia mclinn
Tom s. figueiredo
Swcleveland
Ed odell
Amy schindler
Mica jade
Jack d. Albrecht
Dr s dhillon
Darcy Christine
Adam kisiel
Ddscott
Anita Bartholomew
Adrianna white
Christopher bunn
Alm high
Tonya (I think – I’ll check)
Jena h
D. Robert Pease


----------



## AlisaC

I had missed you Tonya! Got you now


----------



## Amyshojai

AlisaC said:


> Is there a quicker way to go to multiple books for one author than clicking on the thumbnails in their posts?


Not that I know of--some authors post a link to their author page that lists all their books but then you must click on each of THOSE links to get to the amazon page. I prefer clicking the links. *shrug*

Got the latest ones, all caught up. *s*


----------



## George Berger

Amyshojai said:


> Once you have done that, please go to your Amazon profile page and post the link. Once taggers see that you've done that, you're more likely to get reciprocal tags. To see if you've been tagged, go to the box on the left and look for "see all #### tagged items." Click on that and you'll see the list. Here's mine:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao


...actually, as mentioned back in the dark ages of page 819 or thereabouts, that link seems to work for whomever clicks on it - and it's something I wish I'd stumbled across, before. Makes it _very_ easy to keep track of who you've tagged recently without having a billion tabs open. Of course, I only find the ^%#[email protected] thing _after_ I've waded through the last six pages. 

I believe I've got all the new releases from page 818 to here, plus titles from everyone else I didn't remember tagging previously. 36 titles, in all, today, apparently. 

I have a new title out this week, Without A Spark. It could probably use all the help it can get, so... thanks in advance, et cetera.


----------



## kahuna

George Berger 
Mr Pease

Tagged the tarnation out of you!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## kahuna

Full moon tonight.
It's heavenly to sit on the beach and play slack key guitar to the hula of moonlight on the waters.


----------



## Gio Pago

Umh...umh...umh... I got my sweat on   tagged, flagged and liked; all caught up. Thanks for returning the favor.


----------



## Mica Jade

Tagged all the new ones for today!

Thanks for the tags everyone.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Whew. My 500th post. Caught up to here.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning! I have a question you all - is there any way to remove a tag? I have "outrageous kindle price," on my page and my books have never been over $2.99!

AlisaC
DRobertPease
GeorgeBerger x 3
Lexy - new one

For any newbies tagging, forget my signature line:

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers


----------



## D.RobertPease

All caught up.

I did notice that everyone that tagged me thus far, only used the first 10 tags that show up in the tt window. There are a few at the end I'm trying to increase. Can I get people to use this list of tags instead?

science fiction, robots, spaceships, time-travel, mars, middle grade, ya sci-fi, post-apocalyptic, kids sci-fi, books for boys, time travel, childrens sci-fi, space adventure, dystopian fiction, books for tweens
http://www.amazon.com/Noah-Zarc-Mammoth-Trouble-ebook/dp/B005H5GFNE

Also in paperback
http://www.amazon.com/Noah-Zarc-Mammoth-Trouble-1/dp/0615524990

And don't forget to "Like" the books too.

Thanks all, you're awesome!


----------



## Amyshojai

George Berner, got your new one tagged--congrats! All caught up.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Tagged the new ones. Thanks for tagging me back.


----------



## DDScott

Good Mornin', Fellow Taggers!

Here's who all I got today so far (both new to me authors as well as our regulars with new books to me):

Amy Shojai
Benjamin Richards
Steve Vernon
Avery Ligon
Alm Hlgh
Darcy Van Der Meer
Todd Young
DG Gass
Tom Figueiredo
Dana Hayes
Jaqueline Girdner
Gio Pago
M.G. Scarsbrook
Peter Meredith

I'd sooo appreciate the returned Tag Luv for my new release - FLUID FULFILLMENT!  You'll find the link in my siggy line!

Thanks Bunches and Happy Tagging!!!


----------



## Alm Hlgh

all tagged and liked up.... btw I also got the new books for those of you who put them up and labeled "new"  .... thanks in advance for the tags and likes...


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your new one Alm--all caught up.


----------



## mdohno

All caught up! These are the ones tagged today! 

D.Robert Pease
Steve Vernon
Gio Pago
George Berger
Alisa C
Swcleveland
lynne murray
Jena H
Alm High
Tonya

Please use these tags for both books in my signature line. Thanks so much!  

danger, human trafficking, melissa ohnoutka, romance, romance novel, suspense, romantic mystery, revenge, exciting, romantic suspense, homeland security, action, texas, contemporary, adventure


----------



## friedgreen

Done with my ten minutes a day. See ya tomorrow.


----------



## Lucie

Hey everyone, newbie here. I've tagged everyone from today.

I don't seem to have any tags on mine so far so any/all of these would be appreciated.

southern gothic, gothic, voodoo, supernatural, supernatural thriller, mystery, suspense, religious thriller, exorcism

Thanks!

Lucie


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Lucie, I tagged your book--welcome to the thread.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. Once you have done that, please go to your Amazon profile page and post the link. Once taggers see that you've done that, you're more likely to get reciprocal tags. To see if you've been tagged, go to the box on the left and look for "see all #### tagged items." Click on that and you'll see the list. Here's mine:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao

We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

Clicking "agree with these tags" doesn't work. That is used when we need to downvote maltags such as "outrageous price" on a 99 cent book. Once you click "agree with these tags" a gray check will appear on the right side of the tag. Hover over it until another box appears and click "no."

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. However, if an author has requested specific tags, you can copy and paste them into the same box. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

We also ask that you don't use tags naming other author's books or other author's names such as Harry Potter, J.K. Rowling, Stephen King, etc. Most of us won't tag them. Use genre, subgenre and descriptive tags to get the most visibility for your books.


----------



## seventhspell

Hi there, 
tagged up, 
new for me today were, 
Juliette Sobanet
kevinjamesbreaux
Patricia McLinn got your new one
andyschindler
DDScott got your new one

AnitaBartholomew

AdriannaWhite got your new one
Christopher Bunn checked I had tagged all yours as two didn't ring a bell=tagged them

AlisaC
Tonya got the last two books i had not tagged before for some reason

D.RobertPease
George Berger got your new one
LexyHarper got your new compilation

Lucie

Please don't forget my new one now in my signature line 

thanks for any tags back all links in my signature line


----------



## Amyshojai

Lucie, got your new one.


----------



## Victoria J

OK. I've tagged all new books I saw from page 822 - 824.

I'd like some tags for my latest book from any newbies! http://www.amazon.com/Pumpkin-Princess-Secret-Doorway-ebook/dp/B005SYSVPO/


----------



## Juliette Sobanet

Hi everyone! Tagging away over here. So far today I've tagged and liked:

Tonya Kappes
Jennifer Talty
Bob Mayer
T.M. Souders
Dannika Dark
Gio Pago
Jena H
Lynne Murray
Victoria J
Aaron Polson
Caddy Rowland

I still have more to catch up on, but will keep on going each day.

Thanks so much for tagging me as well! This is awesome! For any newbies, please tag my new release below. You can use the tags that are already there, and also hit the "infidelity" tag if you think of it. Thanks!


----------



## Aaron J Booth

Just tagged a load before my battery died. 

Have seen tagging partnerships on other sites but this one is, by far, the largest and most successful I have came across. Good thread going on here


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Aaron, got you tagged. Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Kimberly Montague

I've got a lot of catching up to do, but I would love to join in the tagging frenzy and get a few tags for the three books in my signature. Thanks


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Kimberly, already tagged one of your books--just got the other two. Congrats and welcome.


----------



## Aaron J Booth

Thanks, Amy!

Just highlighted your three, Kimberly. See you have a vampire novel, too


----------



## Christine Murray

Caught up to here 

My book is in my signature, I'd be so grateful if any newbies could tag it for me.


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

took a couple hours, but I have caught up after a few days off. I love these tagging threads!

My tags: fantasy, epic fantasy, dragons, ya fantasy, fantasy adventure, magic, fantasy series

Ebook: http://www.amazon.com/Osrics-Wand-Wand-Makers-Debate-ebook/dp/B005JQ9D8A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317962029&sr=8-1

Paperback: http://www.amazon.com/Osrics-Wand-Wand-Makers-Debate-1/dp/1466269472/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1317962029&sr=8-2


----------



## Tom S. Figueiredo

*19 NEW BOOKS today (pages 822-825)*

I would be thankful for your *tags and "LIKE".*

*MY BOOK:* http://www.amazon.com/I-remember-my-circus-ebook/dp/B005EZ0W0Y
*PLEASE USE THESE TAGS:* childrens books, circus, 3rd grade books, 4th grade books, 99 cent kindle books, bargain kindle books, childhood, picture books, relationships, children s kindle

THANKS!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Aaron J Booth said:


> Have seen tagging partnerships on other sites but this one is, by far, the largest and most successful I have came across. Good thread going on here


Just wondering, if it is on KB or somewhere else. Just tagged you Aaron. Mine are in signature. Thanks.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Kimberly Montague said:


> I've got a lot of catching up to do, but I would love to join in the tagging frenzy and get a few tags for the three books in my signature. Thanks


Hi Kimberly. Welcome to the board. Just tagged you. Mine are in signature for those who have not tagged yet. I will reciprocate tagging favor. Thanks.


----------



## D.RobertPease

All caught up.

If you haven't tagged me yet, please use the following tags:

science fiction, robots, spaceships, time-travel, mars, middle grade, ya sci-fi, post-apocalyptic, kids sci-fi, books for boys, time travel, childrens sci-fi, space adventure, dystopian fiction, books for tweens
http://www.amazon.com/Noah-Zarc-Mammoth-Trouble-ebook/dp/B005H5GFNE

Also in paperback
http://www.amazon.com/Noah-Zarc-Mammoth-Trouble-1/dp/0615524990

And don't forget to "Like" the books too.

Thanks all!


----------



## kahuna

Lucie
Aaron J Booth
Kimberly Montague

Tagged the tarnation out of you!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Gio Pago

tagged and liked caught up from 824 to here.  not so bad if you don't get behind.


----------



## Kimberly Montague

I think I've caught up with the last five pages.  Thank you everyone who has tagged my books so far!


----------



## lynnemurray

Welcome newbies and congrats to all those with new books!

George Berger - new one
Lexy Harper - new compilation
Lucie Roux
Aaron J. Booth
Kimberly Montague - 3x

All caught up, thanks to all who liked and tagged mine!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## Jonas Saul

Hello everyone,

Jonas Saul here. The Crypt, Sarah Roberts Book 3, has been released and was hoping for a few tags. Thank you in advance and I'll head over to return the favor right now.

Here's the link: The Crypt (Sarah Roberts)

Thanks again and off to tag others...

Jonas Saul


----------



## Library4Science

All caught up. Thanks everyone for tagging me, it does seem to help and now that Amazon has cut the number of keywords you can enter on the Bookshelf to 7 this is about the only place you can get terms into the search database.

These tags are for the first 6 volumes in my history series and they haven't been in the tagging thread for a couple months so if you are fairly new you probably haven't tagged them yet.

Please copy the tags below, click on the link, type tt (quickly), paste
in the box and save. Please do not use the sig. images.

1. Discovery and Exploration http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004KAA9P2
American history,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material,kindle bargain books,discovery and exploration of america,christopher columbus magellan,the new world,coronado Pizarro Balboa de Soto,cartier sebastion cabot Drake Champlain Hudson ,eric the red pre-columbian voyages,ponce de leon in florida,john fiske,francis parkman,Mississippi Hudson St. Lawrence River

2. Colonization http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052ATGC6
American history,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material,kindle bargain books,founding of new amsterdam new york,pilgrim mayflower massachusetts new england,pequot massacre at fort mystic,st augustine huguenots dominique de gourgues,roanoke jamestown virginia,new sweden delaware maryland lord baltimore,quakers william penn pennsylvania,marquette mississippi joliet la salle,indentured white slaves in the colonies,harvard william and mary college

3. Revolution http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052AUF8K
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,kindle bargain books,1776 revolution united states boston massacre,battle lexington concord bunker hill long island,battle ticonderoga white plains trenton princeton,george washington braddock valley forge ,surrender burgoyne cornwallis montcalm,lafayette wayne wolfe,battle quebec stony point yorktown,John Paul Jones bon homme richard serapis ,benjamin franklin thomas jefferson james madison

4. The Critical Period http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052ABLQ0
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,united states of america,kindle bargain books,american democracy constitution thomas jefferson,george washington mount vernon,napoleon louisiana purchase new world power,columbia river northwest ordinance fur trade ,settlements public land problem ,john hancock james madison ,treaty of paris independence union,cotton gin slavery

5. 1812 Before and After http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057U1CQ4
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,united states of america,kindle bargain books,war of 1812 star spangled banner burning washington,battle of lake erie lake champlain tippecanoe new orleans,lewis and clark expedition crossing the great divide ,constitution guerriere java chesapeake shannon,robert fulton hudson albany clermont ,treaty of ghent first protective tariff disarmament on the lakes,monroe doctrine missouri compromise,alexander hamilton aaron burr duel trial

6. The Developing Nation http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005C6EL5M
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,united states of america,kindle bargain books developing nation,buffalo lake erie hudson river albany canal ,american railroad locomotive telegraph ,seminole creek black hawk ,jackson calhoun webster hayne ashburton,slavery anti-slavery slave-breaking abolition,battle of san jacinto alamo texas annexation,united states bank panic of 1837,log-cabin and hard cider campaign

Thanks for the tags.

Cheers,
Charlie Reese


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here. Great to see some new folks.


----------



## Aaron J Booth

Just blasted out another tagging session.

Any chance anyone could click my UK kindle link and give that a tag or two (beneath the pic of my novel cover...couldn;t manage to get the link creator to work an image for the UK one. gonna have to have a play around with it)?


----------



## D.RobertPease

Tagged Jonas and Library4Science (Man, them are some long tags  )


----------



## kahuna

Jonas Saul

Tagged the tarnation out of you!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Thanks Lexy! (I guess there's no way to absolutely remove a word(s) that already there for tagging, which is really too bad).

Welcome newbies!

DRobert - I'm maxed with tags
Lucie
VictoriaJ (like that simple but really cool cover)
AaronJB
KimberlyM
JonasSaul - new one

For any newbies tagging, forget my signature line, and just use the following tags, especially since there are some weird ones already posted there (like outrageous kindle price and outrageous price)

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/oSrMRg  -

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up. Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Christine Murray

All caught up! Not too many new ones today.


----------



## Michael Kingswood

Just got caught up again.  Fun, fun.


----------



## HaemishM

Been a while, but I caught up the last six pages of this thread. Thanks to everyone who has tagged me before and will in the future!


----------



## Caddy

Done. Has anyone else had posts missing? I posted here yesterday and now it is gone. That happened to me on here on a couple of other threads too. Hopefully, this one will stay. Happy Weekend!

I am trying to enlarge the number of things people can search for to have my book come up. *Therefore, I would ask that you please use the tags I request*. If you don't want to copy, type tt and paste, then please do not use the first tags on the page, but search all of the tags for the book for the tags I list here. It would be much easier to copy, hit tt and paste, but your choice. I will tag for you however you ask, for however many books you have in exchange.

*New taggers:*I would love some "*likes*" and *tags* for both *Kindle * and *paperback*, and would appreciate it very much! *Please do use the tags I list here, instead of checking the first ones on the page.*

*Here are the tags that I would like used for paperback*: coming of age fiction, romance, historical romance, deception, France, artist, bohemian, drama, struggle, nineteenth century Paris

*Here is the link to the paperback*: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316971126&sr=8-1

*Here are the tags for the Kindle book, please do not use the tags above, but the following ones instead*: series, Impressionist, art, nonconformist, Modernism, raw talent, loss of innocence, abstract artist, visionary artist, French romance.

*Here is the link for Kindle book*: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316401819&sr=1-1

Just copy the tags, go to the link and hit the like, then type tt and paste. Hit save. Cool!

Thanks all.


----------



## Tonya

AlisaC said:


> I had missed you Tonya! Got you now


Thanks soooo much!


----------



## Tonya

Caught up and tagged the following:

Aaron J Booth
Kimberly Montague
D.RobertPease
lynnemurray
Jonas Saul, got the crypt!
Steve Vernon
George Berger
Melissa O.
Lucie

I'll be back Sunday! Please tag my new release HAPPY NEW LIFE)


----------



## Maud Muller

Finally caught up. Today I tagged the books for the following new authors or new books for others including: Montaque, Van Der Meer, Fiqueiredo, Pease, Girdner, Saul, Bartholomew, St. John, Vernon, Berger, Jade, DD Scott, Meredith, White, Hlgh, Stokes Sobanet, Kappes, Russell, Dhillon, Kilen, Booth, Harper, Polson, Pago, Albrecht&Delay, Rowland, Hall, Barnes. Also hit the America series published by the VFW. Had a problem tagging M. Kingswood and G. Ballard because signature line doesn't link to Amazon tagging page. 

Just lowered the price of the Kindle edition of The Neocon Conspiracy to $.99. Would appreciate it if folks who have already tagged that book would go back and hit this new one. 

Thanks
EM


----------



## TerryS

Caught up. For the new people, my tags are:

terry c simpson, assassins, etchings, action, adventure, elemental magic, elements, epic, epic fantasy, fantasy, fantasy adventure, war, sword, magic, sword and sorcery


----------



## Todd Young

Okay, so I'm finally all caught up again. I don't know why I don't just visit the thread everyday. It would make things so much easier.

Please tag my new book:

http://www.amazon.com/Dressing-Up-ebook/dp/B005ME7MPK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315694136&sr=1-1

Tags:

young love, m m romance, contemporary romance, gay college, gay jocks, gay romance, coming out, gay teen, lgbt, gay love, gay erotica, m m erotica


----------



## Todd Young

George Berger said:


> ...actually, as mentioned back in the dark ages of page 819 or thereabouts, that link seems to work for whomever clicks on it - and it's something I wish I'd stumbled across, before. Makes it _very_ easy to keep track of who you've tagged recently without having a billion tabs open. Of course, I only find the ^%#[email protected] thing _after_ I've waded through the last six pages.
> 
> I believe I've got all the new releases from page 818 to here, plus titles from everyone else I didn't remember tagging previously. 36 titles, in all, today, apparently.


George, I find the easiest way to check if I've tagged something is to "like" it. When you go to the tab, the "like" button will be lit up in gold. I then know I've tagged it and I close the tab.


----------



## Jena H

I'm all caught up.  Thanks to one and all.

Note:  some authors may want to check the icon in their signature...  some don't link to Amazon's book page, but instead to the Kindleboards Book Profile.


----------



## Tom S. Figueiredo

*SIX NEW BOOKS today (pages 825-826)*

I would be thankful for your *tags and "LIKE".*

*MY BOOK:* http://www.amazon.com/I-remember-my-circus-ebook/dp/B005EZ0W0Y
*PLEASE USE THESE TAGS:* childrens books, circus, 3rd grade books, 4th grade books, 99 cent kindle books, bargain kindle books, childhood, picture books, relationships, children s kindle

THANKS!


----------



## Kimberly Montague

Tagged/Liked all the new books since my last post.  Thanks for the tags so far everyone!


----------



## Mica Jade

All caught up!

Thanks for the tags.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## TerryS

Jena H said:


> I'm all caught up. Thanks to one and all.
> 
> Note: some authors may want to check the icon in their signature... some don't link to Amazon's book page, but instead to the Kindleboards Book Profile.


Pretty much a non issue. The link to the book is at the top of the kindleboards page and I think to be listed in the Book Bazaar on the offcial author list, you need that initial author page. Don't know how long it has to remain for or if it can be a link to a book page of your own making but that's the instructions I got from the post, and I was promptly listed.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here.


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up this morning.


----------



## Aaron J Booth

That's this page and those from the last all caught up with.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up...Welcome newbies...I saw a lot!!!

Newbies, please tag all mine in my siggy.  Regulars, please just hit my new one...first in my siggy!

Thanks so much and have a great weekend!


----------



## D.RobertPease

All caught up.

If you haven't tagged me yet, please use the following tags:

science fiction, robots, spaceships, time-travel, mars, middle grade, ya sci-fi, post-apocalyptic, kids sci-fi, books for boys, time travel, childrens sci-fi, space adventure, dystopian fiction, books for tweens
http://www.amazon.com/Noah-Zarc-Mammoth-Trouble-ebook/dp/B005H5GFNE

Also in paperback
http://www.amazon.com/Noah-Zarc-Mammoth-Trouble-1/dp/0615524990

And don't forget to "Like" the books too.

Thanks all!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Eileen Muller said:


> Just lowered the price of the Kindle edition of The Neocon Conspiracy to $.99. Would appreciate it if folks who have already tagged that book would go back and hit this new one. EM


Hi EM. Just tagged the Neocon. My books are in signature for those who have not tagged yet. I will reciprocate. Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

D.RobertPease said:


> All caught up.If you haven't tagged me yet, please use the following tags:


Just tagged your book, DR. Mine are in signature. Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## Aaron J Booth

Just tagged a few before heading out for the evening, shall get to the rest tomorrow.

D. RobertPease, your book Noahzarch looks really interesting!


----------



## Grace Elliot

HaemishM said:


> Been a while, but I caught up the last six pages of this thread. Thanks to everyone who has tagged me before and will in the future!


Strange link - appears to be your Kindleboards book page and not Amazon. 
You might want to re-do your link.
G x


----------



## Grace Elliot

Jonas Saul said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Jonas Saul here. The Crypt, Sarah Roberts Book 3, has been released and was hoping for a few tags. Thank you in advance and I'll head over to return the favor right now.
> 
> Here's the link: The Crypt (Sarah Roberts)
> 
> Thanks again and off to tag others...
> 
> Jonas Saul


The links in your signature dont go to Amazon - just so you know.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

MichaelK and HaemishM please put links directly to your seller page where the tags are.

Otherwise, caught up.

For any newbies tagging, forget my signature line, and just use the following tags, especially since there are some weird ones already posted there (like outrageous kindle price and outrageous price)

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers


----------



## seventhspell

hi there, not many new for me to catch up with today, but got, 

Aaron J Booth
Kimberly Montague
Jonas Saul

My links are in my signature line for anyone new, thanks for any tags back


----------



## Ashley Lynn Willis

Hi all! Now that I've released my book, I'm here to join the fun. I really have no idea what I'm doing so I'm going to head back about six pages and start tagging the first book in everyone's sig. Once I've done that, I’ll go back and hit the second books and on and on. Until I can't take it  anymore and need a break. Wish me luck!  


Please tag my book with the following:  
contemporary romance, paranormal, beach read, southern setting, fantasy romance, paranormal romance, romance, ashley willis, ashley lynn willis, adult romance, explicit romance, breast cancer, mastectomy


----------



## Amyshojai

Ashley, got you tagged, welcome! Yes, we recommend folks go back 6 pages and tag to get all the "regulars" and then check in once a day to stay caught up.


----------



## D.RobertPease

Ashley Lynn Willis said:


> ...Until I can't take it anymore and need a break. Wish me luck!


Good luck Ashley. It took me about an hour and a half the first time I tagged everyone. It's much easier now, as long as I stay caught up.


----------



## Ashley Lynn Willis

D.RobertPease said:


> Good luck Ashley. It took me about an hour and a half the first time I tagged everyone. It's much easier now, as long as I stay caught up.


 Thanks! I think I have carpal tunnel, now. 

I'm an hour in and I've managed to tag from page 822-824. Here's my link. http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao

I'll start up again later this evening. Gotta to figure out what to make for dinner.

Please tag my book with the following: 
contemporary romance, paranormal, beach read, southern setting, fantasy romance, paranormal romance, romance, ashley willis, ashley lynn willis, adult romance, explicit romance, breast cancer, mastectomy


----------



## LarryKahn

I'm caught up. Thanks to all for the tags and likes.


----------



## lynnemurray

Good luck Ashley, and thanks all who tagged/liked my books!

Ashley Lynn Willis
Jonas Saul - 6x
Michael Kingswood  also Gary A. Ballard. I got a bit confused. Links went to book's Amazon page - no place to tag.

All caught up!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## Ashley Lynn Willis

Yippee! I'm done! I'll be back tomorrow. Thank you everyone who tagged my book and thanks for the warm welcome, too. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao

Please tag my book with the following: 
contemporary romance, paranormal, beach read, southern setting, fantasy romance, paranormal romance, romance, ashley willis, ashley lynn willis, adult romance, explicit romance, breast cancer, mastectomy


----------



## Kimberly Montague

All caught up again!


----------



## Patty Jansen

My newest book: http://www.amazon.com/This-Peaceful-State-War-ebook/dp/B005W93L28/ref=sr_1_13?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318763088&sr=1-13


----------



## Tonya

AlisaC said:


> I had missed you Tonya! Got you now


Awww. . . thanks so much!!!


----------



## Tonya

Caught up with the following! Thanks for the tag back. If you don't want to do the four, please get my new one, HAPPY NEW LIFE. 

Peter Meredith
Tessa Stokes, got new one
Jena H
Ashley Lynn Willis, Welcome! Happy to have you here!


----------



## Ashley Lynn Willis

I'm caught up with you, Patty.  

Please tag my book with the following:  
contemporary romance, paranormal, beach read, southern setting, fantasy romance, paranormal romance, romance, ashley willis, ashley lynn willis, adult romance, explicit romance, breast cancer, mastectomy


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up...thanks for any tags back, they're in my siggy!


----------



## kahuna

Ashley Lynn Willis

Tagged the tarnation out of you!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Caddy

All tagged up for the weekend.  Welcome newbies!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Hi all,

It's been awhile since I've stopped by.  Instead of trying to catch up on the 100 or so pages I've missed, I went back three pages and started there.  All tags appreciated, especially my new one, Peace World, which just went live.

My favorite tag this round was:  "spanking"

Thanks,
S.


----------



## D.RobertPease

Aaron J Booth said:


> D. RobertPease, your book Noahzarch looks really interesting!


Thanks Aaron!


----------



## Ashley Lynn Willis

Got you Steven!

Please tag my book with the following:  
contemporary romance, paranormal, beach read, southern setting, fantasy romance, paranormal romance, romance, ashley willis, ashley lynn willis, adult romance, explicit romance, breast cancer, mastectomy


----------



## D.RobertPease

All caught up. Tagged: Patty Jansen and Steven L. Hawk (You seem to have some impressive sales rankings there Mr. Hawk... what's your secret?)

If you haven't tagged me yet, please use the following tags:

science fiction, robots, spaceships, time-travel, mars, middle grade, ya sci-fi, post-apocalyptic, kids sci-fi, books for boys, time travel, childrens sci-fi, space adventure, dystopian fiction, books for tweens
http://www.amazon.com/Noah-Zarc-Mammoth-Trouble-ebook/dp/B005H5GFNE

Also in paperback
http://www.amazon.com/Noah-Zarc-Mammoth-Trouble-1/dp/0615524990

And don't forget to "Like" the books too.

Thanks all!


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged "Peace World" (already had the others). Welcome back Mr Hawk. *s*

All caught up.


----------



## Jena H

All caught up again.  Back in a day or two.


----------



## Todd Young

Only a few new ones for me.

Ashley, you've spelt mastectomy incorrectly.



Ashley Lynn Willis said:


> contemporary romance, paranormal, beach read, southern setting, fantasy romance, paranormal romance, romance, ashley willis, ashley lynn willis, adult romance, explicit romance, breast cancer, masectomy


----------



## Ashley Lynn Willis

Todd Young said:


> Only a few new ones for me.
> 
> Ashley, you've spelt mastectomy incorrectly.


 That's funny! Cause I even spell checked it. Okay, let's try this again. (Just in case anyone is terrified about the typos in my book, it was edited by Lynn O'Dell.  )

Please tag my book with the following:

contemporary romance, paranormal, beach read, southern setting, fantasy romance, paranormal romance, romance, ashley willis, ashley lynn willis, adult romance, explicit romance, breast cancer, mastectomy


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Tagging away again. I realized I need to add a tag to my most recent book. Can everyone add the tag:
*disability in comics*
to the _Back Pain Avenger_ book at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0053HT3DK

Thanks


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Joe...done!


----------



## Adam Pepper

I'm back.  And caught up!  Thanks.


----------



## fluffygood

Hi Everyone!

I would like to participate in tag exchange with you all. I will go back 6 pages (starting on page 822) and start tagging and likening, please "tag" and "like" my new eBook "Heroes & Villains ABC"

Thanks

Here is the link...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005TORU50/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Michael, welcome to the thread! Got you tagged. All caught up.


----------



## kahuna

Michael Yu


----------



## kahuna

Michael Yew

Tagged the tarnation out of you!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Okay, trying to catch up. I did Steven Hawk, Ashley Willis, D. Robert Pease, Amy Shojai, Todd Young, Joe Chiappetta, and Adam Pepper. I will catch Micheal and keep going back. Amazon is just annoying me right now. If anyone can, please tag my new one Soldiers of Legend: Project Winter with: superhero, action, adventure, alt history, kindle, legend, legendary, science fiction, series, superheroes, super soldiers.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Danielle, got you tagged!


----------



## friedgreen

Caught up for the day.


----------



## Ashley Lynn Willis

I'm all caught up! 

Please tag my book with the following:    

contemporary romance, paranormal, beach read, southern setting, fantasy romance, paranormal romance, romance, ashley willis, ashley lynn willis, adult romance, explicit romance, breast cancer, mastectomy


----------



## Les Turner

I've been away for a week or two, but am back now. I ahve caught up and tagged and liked the books for the people I've missed,

Adam Pepper
Michael Yu
Peter Meredith
Ashley Willis
Jenna.

If you're new and are yet to tag my book, the link is in my sig below.

Cheers everyone.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

The thread is quite active. But majority of authors are the same. Very few new authors. That's the way it appears to me


----------



## 28612

friedgreen said:


> If I get Carpal tunnel syndrome I'm suing Patricia Mclinn!


Ohhhh noooooo..... Please, pretty please, nooooo.

Does it help any that I'd be a fellow-sufferer? I have a snazzy wrist guard I could give you. Velcro closer, black, washable. Snazzy. Truly.


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Several new today! This thread rocks.

My tags: fantasy, epic fantasy, dragons, ya fantasy, fantasy adventure, magic, fantasy series

Ebook: http://www.amazon.com/Osrics-Wand-Wand-Makers-Debate-ebook/dp/B005JQ9D8A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317962029&sr=8-1

Paperback: http://www.amazon.com/Osrics-Wand-Wand-Makers-Debate-1/dp/1466269472/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1317962029&sr=8-2


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

D.RobertPease said:


> Steven L. Hawk (You seem to have some impressive sales rankings there Mr. Hawk... what's your secret?)


Thanks, I suppose good is relative. I look at my current rankings and wonder what happened to the good old days. Peace Warrior topped out at #211 earlier this year; Peace Army reached #213. I'm still shooting for a top #100 seller!

As for the secret... not sure there is one. Write a decent story, promote it well, and then cross your fingers and toes while whispering, "please, please, please" seems to be the best method. 

Caught up again with all new posters since my last post.

S.


----------



## 28612

Hit the "news" to catch up from p 822 to here --

New books
Newbies
New to mes

Thanks for the tags!

NEW BOOK! NEW BOOK! (Oct. 11)



Tags: 
word usage, writing, writing reference, writers reference, words, vocabulary, writing skills, writer resource, editing, right word, tricky words, writer, writers, grammar, word

And for newbies, I'm also asking for the specific tags below on these specific books for now:

Almost a Bride (Wyoming Wildflowers Book 1)
http://ow.ly/63Q6k
http://www.amazon.com/Almost-Bride-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58Z2

Emotional romance, reunion romance, ranch romance, cowboy romance, rancher, ranching, cowboy, marriage of convenience romance, lost love romance, sizzle, marriage of convenience, second-chance romance, patricia mclinn, backlist ebooks, western romance

Match Made in Wyoming (Wyoming Wildflowers Book 2)
http://ow.ly/63QeX
http://www.amazon.com/Match-Made-Wyoming-Wildflowers-ebook/dp/B004FV58V6

Emotional romance, reunion romance, ranch romance, cowboy romance, rancher, ranching, cowboy, sizzle, snowbound, secret identity, patricia mclinn, wounded hero romance, dog rescue, collie dog, collie puppy

A Stranger in the Family (Book 1: Bardville Trilogy) (Bardville, Wyoming Trilogy)
http://ow.ly/63Qmh
http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Family-Book-Bardville-ebook/dp/B00457VKIA

Emotional romance, family secrets, ranch, ranching, ranch romance, secret baby romance, sizzle, adoption reunion, romance novel, western romance, heartwarming, trilogy romance, kindle authors, patricia mclinn, 99 cents

Prelude to a Wedding (The Wedding Series Book 1)
http://ow.ly/63QJM
http://www.amazon.com/Prelude-Wedding-Book-ebook/dp/B0044XUZ72

Emotional romance, Chicago romance, family secrets, opposites attract romance,
trilogy romance, kindle authors, patricia mclinn, sizzle, backlist ebooks, college friends, heartwarming, backlist ebooks, romance novel, love story books, antique appraiser

WIDOW WOMAN
http://www.amazon.com/Widow-Woman-ebook/dp/B00457VKIK

western historical romance, romance, historical romance, fiction, western, relationships, ranch, 1880s, 19th century, wyoming, kindle, cowboy, cowboys, backlist ebooks, kindle authors

Any down votes on "contemporary" and "contemporary romance" much appreciated


----------



## AlisaC

This is actually fun because I'm seeing so many books I want to read! Tagged the following:

Lexy Harper
Dr Barbara – unticked stupid tags  
Mdohno
Lucie
Aaron J Booth
Kimberly Montague
Jonas saul
Library4science
Michael Kingswood
HaemishM
Eileen Muller
TerryS
Todd Young (thanks for the like tip!)
Grace Elliot
Ashley Lynn Willis
LarryKahn
Patty Jansen
Steven L. Hawk
Adam Pepper
Michael Yu
Dkazemi
Les Turner


----------



## Doctor Barbara

AshleyLynn - new book, good luck
StevenLHawk x 3
MichaelYu - new one and 3 others

(Patricia M got your new one already 
Thanks AlisaC.

For any newbies tagging, forget my signature line, and just use the following tags, especially since there are some weird ones already posted there, like outrageous kindle price and outrageous price - if anyone can "untick" these, I'd appreciate it.

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/dwy9S1  -

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers


----------



## Christine Murray

Yay, all caught up. I'd be so grateful if any newbies could tag the book in my signature.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Another day to tag away. hello tagging friends.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up...mine are in my siggy!  Thanks.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with:

Wing People
Tess St John
Kevin James Breaux
Jennifer Talty
Juliette Sobaret
Steven Vernon
Patricia McLinn
Andy Schindler
Anita Bartholomew
Adrianna White
Alisa C
Alm High
D Robert Pease
George Berger
Lexy Harper
Lucia
Seventh Spell
Aaron J Booth
Kimberley Montague
Jonas Saul
Ashley Lynn Willis
Patty Jansen
Steven L Hawk
Michael Yu
DKazemi

---------------------------

My books for the new people - Thanks for the tags back!

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Amyshojai

Patrricia, got your new book tagged, congrats!

Yes, folks, it's an active thread and yes--it probably appears that only a handful of the same authors are here. That's because there are LOTS of "hit and run" taggers who drop in when they release a new book, ask for tags...and disappear until the next book comes out. 

Frankly that hisses off many folks. So if you want to be in for the long haul, make sure you're one of the "regulars" and a familiar face in this thread. *s* It really does help book sales and...well, it's just the right thing to do if you want others to help you. The "regulars" in this thread are some of the most generous and talented writers I've met. Love to say that about more people, too.


----------



## seventhspell

hello there, 
new for me today, 
Ashley Lynn Willis
Patty Jansen got the new one
Steven L. Hawk new one
Joe Chiappetta got the tag you asked for

Michael Yu

have a good day  my links are in my signature line for new people. Thanks for any tags back.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

All caught up since my last post.

Patricia, I'm having trouble opening your new book.  Not sure what's going on with that.  I will try again later when I get home.

Thanks,
S.

Edit to add:  Okay, got it now, Patricia!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Whew. Miss a day and it costs you. I've caught up to here.


----------



## fluffygood

Done!

Just finished tagging page 822, 823, 824, 825, 826, 827, and 828

thanks everyone for tagging my new ebook!


[URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/Heroes-Villains-ABC-Superheroes-ebook/dp/B005TORU50/[/url]


----------



## Judi Coltman

Holy Moly!!! I was out of pocket for 3 weeks and am trying to catch up. I just spent the last 2 hours liking and tagging back 15 pages and ask that all newbies do the same for me. I find that Liking the page helps me to know who I have already tagged when I go back to catching up. Thanks you so much!

I have two. I ask that you "Like" them and copy and paste the tags listed before the link.

humor
family life
judi coltman
lol
middle age
small town
cancer
chick lit
cougars
facebook

http://www.amazon.com/Just-Everyone-Little-Nuts-ebook/dp/B003ZDO7YY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315790709&sr=1-1

beach read
beaches
mystery
mystery thriller
suspense
suspense thrillers and mysteries
thriller
thriller fiction
bargain books
page turner
Judi Coltman

http://www.amazon.com/Name-Father-ebook/dp/B005H0XM4E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315790739&sr=1-3


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.


----------



## D.RobertPease

All caught up. Tagged and Liked all books by: 
Adam Pepper
Michael Yu (Nice illustrations!)
dkazemi
friedgreen
Les Turner
Patricia McLinn (Phew!)
JackDAlbrecht
M. G. Scarsbrook
Judi Coltman

Actually, I may have Tagged a couple of you more than once. I just realized I was logged in with my Author account, and not my personal account. So BONUS!

If you haven't tagged me yet, please use the following tags:

science fiction, robots, spaceships, time-travel, mars, middle grade, ya sci-fi, post-apocalyptic, kids sci-fi, books for boys, time travel, childrens sci-fi, space adventure, dystopian fiction, books for tweens
http://www.amazon.com/Noah-Zarc-Mammoth-Trouble-ebook/dp/B005H5GFNE

Also in paperback
http://www.amazon.com/Noah-Zarc-Mammoth-Trouble-1/dp/0615524990

And don't forget to "Like" the books too.

Thanks all!


----------



## Caddy

All tagged up. Today I have an interview with Seline Fenech, one of the two Oct Inde Authorockstars. If you want to read it: http://caddyrowlandblog.blogspot.com

Congrats on the new books that came out! Welcome, newlings!


----------



## Ashley Lynn Willis

I'm all caught up!

Please tag my book with the following:  

contemporary romance, paranormal, beach read, southern setting, fantasy romance, paranormal romance, romance, ashley willis, ashley lynn willis, adult romance, explicit romance, breast cancer, mastectomy


----------



## Les Turner

I just tagged Judi. Everyone else I've already gotten.

All caught up.


----------



## Wingpeople

Almost caught up again, but in the meantime, I'd appreciate if you could tag both the Kindle and Paperback versions of Two Shadows with these TAGS (and LIKE as well):

mountain climbing, mountaineering, adventure, climbing, overcoming adversity, mountains, prison, expeditions, peak-bagging, inspirational books, inspiring, denali, transformation, memoir, surviving abuse

http://www.amazon.com/Two-Shadows-inspirational-triumph-adversity/dp/1453786783/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

http://www.amazon.com/Two-Shadows-inspirational-adversity-ebook/dp/B0044KM0GO/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Thanks! Now, back to work on tagging.


----------



## Kimberly Montague

Whew, all caught up with everyone again!


----------



## lynnemurray

Today I tagged:

Patty Jansen - 2x  (other 5 previously tagged)
Steven L. Hawk - 3x
Rachel Yu - 7x
Danielle Kazemi - new one (other 4 previously tagged)

and now all caught up again!  Thanks to those who tagged/liked my books!

Write on,

Lynne


----------



## Mica Jade

Hope everyone had a good weekend. 

All caught up since Friday - Welcome to the Newbies!

Thanks for the tags.


----------



## Todd Young

All caught up.

If you could just tag the books in my signature it would be appreciated.


----------



## Steve Vernon

At home today with an infected ear, a splitting headache and a swollen jaw. Doctor's appointment later.

Blah!

Enough moaning. I've caught up to here!


----------



## TerryS

Caught up to here. For the new people, my tags are:

terry c simpson, assassins, etchings, action, adventure, elemental magic, elements, epic, epic fantasy, fantasy, fantasy adventure, war, sword, magic, series


----------



## kahuna

All caught up.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Judi Coltman said:


> Holy Moly!!! I was out of pocket for 3 weeks and am trying to catch up. I just spent the last 2 hours liking and tagging back 15 pages and ask that all newbies do the same for me. I find that Liking the page helps me to know who I have already tagged when I go back to catching up. Thanks you so much!
> 
> I have two. I ask that you "Like" them and copy and paste the tags listed before the link.
> 
> humor
> family life
> judi coltman
> lol
> middle age
> small town
> cancer
> chick lit
> cougars
> facebook
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Just-Everyone-Little-Nuts-ebook/dp/B003ZDO7YY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315790709&sr=1-1
> 
> beach read
> beaches
> mystery
> mystery thriller
> suspense
> suspense thrillers and mysteries
> thriller
> thriller fiction
> bargain books
> page turner
> Judi Coltman
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Name-Father-ebook/dp/B005H0XM4E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315790739&sr=1-3


Judi, I would suggest listing your tags in a line, separated by commas. When I cut and past what you have above, it creates a single, long tag. Looks like there are 5 tags for that one tag now. Just FYI.

All caught up.

S.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Tagged the new ones. Nice to see a kid's superhero book here.

If you're pressed for time please tag my new one: Back Pain Avenger.
Thanks.


----------



## aaronpolson

Getting my hands dirty in the tag pool... 

(in other words, I'm waaaay behind, but tagging)

Thanks for the tags in return--


----------



## Judi Coltman

Steven L. Hawk said:


> Judi, I would suggest listing your tags in a line, separated by commas. When I cut and past what you have above, it creates a single, long tag. Looks like there are 5 tags for that one tag now. Just FYI.
> 
> All caught up.
> 
> S.


Thank you for the heads up! I will correct that.


----------



## Judi Coltman

I have two. I ask that you "Like" them and copy and paste the tags listed before the link.

humor, family life, judi coltman, lol, middle age,small town, cancer, chick lit, cougars,facebook

http://www.amazon.com/Just-Everyone-Little-Nuts-ebook/dp/B003ZDO7YY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315790709&sr=1-1

beach read, beaches, mystery, mystery thriller, suspense, suspense thrillers and mysteries, thriller, thriller fiction, bargain books, page turner, Judi Coltman

http://www.amazon.com/Name-Father-ebook/dp/B005H0XM4E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315790739&sr=1-3


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Tagging yours now, Judi.  Congrats to the newbies that have uploaded since I last posted.  Catching up now.


----------



## Bellagirl

I'm all caught up too! This gets so easy after you've tagged all the regulars


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Adrianna x 6

For any newbies tagging, forget my signature line, and just use the following tags, especially since there are some weird ones already posted there, like outrageous kindle price and outrageous price - if anyone can "untick" these, I'd appreciate it.

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers


----------



## Tom S. Figueiredo

*SEVEN NEW BOOKS today (pages 826-830)*

I would be thankful for your *tags and "LIKE".*

*MY BOOK:* http://www.amazon.com/I-remember-my-circus-ebook/dp/B005EZ0W0Y
*PLEASE USE THESE TAGS:* childrens books, circus, 3rd grade books, 4th grade books, 99 cent kindle books, bargain kindle books, childhood, picture books, relationships, children s kindle

THANKS!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

All caught up.

S.


----------



## Ashley Lynn Willis

I'm all caught up, again! And yes, it's much easier now that I've been doing this for a few days.  

Please tag my book with the following:  

contemporary romance, paranormal, beach read, southern setting, fantasy romance, paranormal romance, romance, ashley willis, ashley lynn willis, adult romance, explicit romance, breast cancer, mastectomy


----------



## Juliette Sobanet

Hi Everyone! I went back to page 822 to start tagging the people I've missed. So far today I've tagged and liked:

Patricia McLinn
Tom S. Figueiredo
Mica Jade
Jack D Albrecht
*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon)
Terry Simpson
Adam Kisiel
Anita Bartholomew
Adrianna White
Christopher Bunn
Alisa Carter

Thanks to everyone who's tagged me as well! For any newbies, please tag my new release below. You can check the tags that are already there, and check on add "infidelity" and "online dating" if you think of it.

Thanks!


----------



## Bellagirl

I tagged you, Juliette!


----------



## Amyshojai

Added the "infidelity" and "online dating" tags, and all caught up.


----------



## averyjune

I tagged and liked from my last post-- something like 12 pages back. Why did I stay away so long?

Todd is right. It's so much easier to check and see who you've tagged if you like as well.


----------



## Caddy

Tag. You're it.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

All caught up.

@averyjune - I think you have a typo in your book description.  You have "chops off her wending ring," but I think you mean "wedding ring."


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up again!


----------



## Todd Young

Nothing new for me.

Please tag my new book:

http://www.amazon.com/Dressing-Up-ebook/dp/B005ME7MPK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315694136&sr=1-1

Tags:

young love, m m romance, contemporary romance, gay college, gay jocks, gay romance, coming out, gay teen, lgbt, gay love, gay erotica, m m erotica


----------



## Jena H

Okay, caught up, thanks everyone. I'll agree w/ the consensus:  it's easier to do this if you come back regularly.    

I still wonder how many tags are enough to make a difference.


----------



## D.RobertPease

All caught up again.

If you haven't tagged me yet, please use the following tags:

science fiction, robots, spaceships, time-travel, mars, middle grade, ya sci-fi, post-apocalyptic, kids sci-fi, books for boys, time travel, childrens sci-fi, space adventure, dystopian fiction, books for tweens
http://www.amazon.com/Noah-Zarc-Mammoth-Trouble-ebook/dp/B005H5GFNE

Also in paperback
http://www.amazon.com/Noah-Zarc-Mammoth-Trouble-1/dp/0615524990

And don't forget to "Like" the books too.

Thanks all!


----------



## lynnemurray

Today I tagged:
Charlie Winger, Diane Winger - 1pb (other pb previously tagged)

And with that I'm caught up. Yes!

I looked at my Amazon stats today saw a slight increase over the past month, just a couple more copies, but moving in the right direction!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## JuliaJamieson

All caught up from where I left off on page 820 of the thread through page 826. I'm trying to come back and tag as soon as I get six pages ahead. Once the thread reaches 832 pages, I'll do it again. Hope it's helping you guys!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_edit_manage_tags

If you guys would be willing to tag my two books, I'd really appreciate it;

http://www.amazon.com/Phoebe-Fabulous-ebook/dp/B005RGXH84/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1317863764&sr=1-1

Please copy and paste tags; young adult, chick lit, coming of age, family, high school, witches, ya comedy, ya fantasy, ya issues, ya romance, ya overweight, kindle, kindle author, kindle book, cheap ya kindle books, meg cabot

http://www.amazon.com/The-Good-Deed-Diaries-ebook/dp/B005RJBM56/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1317863869&sr=1-1

Please copy and paste tags; young adult, ya fiction, chick lit, coming of age, family, acceptance, divorce, friendship, relationships, teen,ya fiction, sarah dessen, elizabeth scott, stephanie perkins, kindle, kindle author, kindle book, cheap ya kindle books

Thank you!

Julia


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Caught up again.

S.


----------



## averyjune

Steven L. Hawk said:


> All caught up.
> 
> @averyjune - I think you have a typo in your book description. You have "chops off her wending ring," but I think you mean "wedding ring."


Thanks! Good mercy, I should never do a thing without another pair of eyes!

Jumped out of bed to change it and I can't because it's still "publishing" through KDP. He he-- feels more like punishing. Good thing I'm fine with a little pain this time of the night


----------



## Alm Hlgh

Finally here's my tagged books link:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao

caught up agai from 824 to here... thanks for the tags guys... New sig line and thanks for liking me too...

Alm...


----------



## D.A. Boulter

And I'm all caught up again. Welcome to the new taggers.

My books:

http://www.amazon.com/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasti.../dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## JulietMoore

Hi, everyone. I'm new to tagging, but I'd love to join the club 

Just tagged all books of:
juliajamieson, DA Boulter, D.RobertPease, Todd Young, Juliette Sobanet - Your cover is super cute, btw!, Ashley Lynn Willis x2, Tom S. Figueiredo, Doctor Barbara, Judi Coltman, kahuna, LexyHarper, Mica Jade, lynnemurra, Kimberly Montague, Wingpeople, Les Turner, Caddy, Amyshojai, Bellagirl, AdriannaWhite, aaronpolson, Joe Chiappetta, TerryS, Steve Vernon, seventhspell

I will continue working backwards through the thread in the morning.

I'd really appreciate it if you could tag my book--http://www.amazon.com/Punish-Me-With-Roses-ebook/dp/B005W9OHSU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1318937279&sr=8-1---with:

Historical romance, gothic romance, romantic suspense, romance, Cornwall, nineteenth century, bargain romance, dark romance, sweet romance, 99 cents

Thank you!


----------



## liam.judge

I tagged these authors from the last six pages:

Aaron J Booth (u.s. and u.k. tags)
Kimberly Montague
DarcyChristine
JackDAlbrecht
D.RobertPease
Gio Pago
Jonas Saul
Steve Vernon (latest book)
Michael Kingswood
Caddy
Tonya (latest book)
LexyHarper (latest books)
Eileen Muller
TerryS
Todd Young
Jena H
Tess St John (latest book)
*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) (latest books)
DDark
seventhspell (latest book)
Ashley Lynn Willis
LarryKahn
Patty Jansen 
Steven L. Hawk (latest book)
Joe Chiappetta (i added the requested tag)
Adam Pepper
Michael Yu
dkazemi (latest books)
friedgreen
Patricia McLinn (new book)
AlisaC
Judi Coltman
Wingpeople
AdriannaWhite (latest books)
Juliette Sobanet
averyjune
JuliaJamieson
Alm Hlgh
JulietMoore


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Good morning everyone!

Juliet Moore x 1 (cool cover)

For any newbies tagging, forget my signature line, and just use the following tags, especially since there are some weird ones already posted there, like outrageous kindle price and outrageous price - if anyone can "untick" these, I'd appreciate it.

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers


----------



## kahuna

All caught up!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Judi Coltman

I now know how important it is to stay up to date.  Today was easy!  Tagged all that I hadn't already!  Cheers!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Tagging away again. Thanks for the tag backs


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up--Juliet, welcome to the thread I tagged your book.


----------



## Mica Jade

All Caught Up!

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## caleemlee

Caught up! Can I get some tagging love for the children's books I'm publishing: 



Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your books, all caught up.


----------



## Caddy

All caught up again.

I am trying to enlarge the number of things people can search for to have my book come up. Therefore, I would ask that you please use the tags I request. If you don't want to copy, type tt and paste, then please do not use the first tags on the page, but search all of the tags for the book for the tags I list here. It would be much easier to copy, hit tt and paste, but your choice. I will tag for you however you ask, for however many books you have in exchange.

*New taggers*:I would love some "*likes*" and *tags* for *both Kindle and paperback*, and would appreciate it very much! *Please do use the tags I list here, instead of checking the first ones on the page.**Here are the tags that I would like used for paperback:* coming of age fiction, romance, historical romance, deception, France, artist, bohemian, drama, struggle, nineteenth century Paris

*Here is the link to the paperback*: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316971126&sr=8-1

*Here are the tags for the Kindle book, please do not use the tags above, but the following ones instead*: series, Impressionist, art, nonconformist, Modernism, raw talent, loss of innocence, abstract artist, visionary artist, French romance.

*Here is the link for Kindle book*: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316401819&sr=1-1

Just copy the tags, go to the link and hit the like, then type tt and paste. Hit save. Cool!


----------



## kahuna

Calee M. Lee

Tagged you!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## seventhspell

Hi! there, 
caught up only new for me today,

Wingpeople found i had only liked the papaerback so tagged it
JulietMoore
caleemlee


my links are in my signature line for new peple, thanks for any tags back


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

All caught up.

S.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I will be needing your kind help with tagging my new paperbacks pretty soon. Good luck to all new and not so new members.


----------



## Ashley Lynn Willis

I'm all caught up, again! http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao

Please tag my book with the following:

contemporary romance, paranormal, beach read, southern setting, fantasy romance, paranormal romance, romance, ashley willis, ashley lynn willis, adult romance, explicit romance, breast cancer, mastectomy


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Got ya Ashley.  Catching up the others now.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Welcome to the newbies. 
I'm all caught up - and appreciate your return tags and likes. 
If you are bored with seeing the same old cover - dont dispair - I have a new book due out any day! 

Thanks,
Grace x


----------



## friedgreen

All caught up through 831


----------



## E.W. Saloka

epic, young adult, ya fantasy, family-friendly, fairy tale,


Please tag our book with the above. I am working on the list now. Thanks


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you tagged, welcome to the thread.


----------



## fluffygood

All caught up. Finished tagging pages 829, 830, and 831

I'd appreciate if you could tag this ebook :

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005LH5X5E/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks!


----------



## kahuna

E. W. Saloka ~

Tagged you!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Amyshojai

Michael Yu, got your book tagged. All caught up.


----------



## E.W. Saloka

I tagged them as you requested Kahuna.  Still working on the other pages


----------



## JulietMoore

caleemlee said:


> Caught up! Can I get some tagging love for the children's books I'm publishing:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Tagged both books and bought the ABC one.

Juliet


----------



## Kimberly Montague

All caught up again.  Much easier to do this everyone few days!


----------



## AlisaC

Tagged the following:

Mg scarsbrook
Les Turner
Wingpeople
Bellagirl
Averyjune
Juliajamieson
Liam.judge
Caleemlee
e.w. saloka

Thanks all who tagged me!


----------



## AlisaC

Actually I have a question. I see when I do the tag cloud that this really works. But when I do a search in the kindle store for my tags, my book doesn't come up. How can this help for people who don't use the tag cloud?


----------



## chrisanthropic

Hi all!

I'll be going back 5-10 pages and tagging everyone. In the meantime, tagging my wife's book would be greatly appreciated!

kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy, thieves, adventure, dungeons and dragons, fantasy apprentice, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, father and daughter, half elf, strong heroine, female author

Thanks!

**UPDATE**
Ok, I'm all caught up and have tagged everyone on the past 7 pages.


----------



## kahuna

Christiantropic,

Tagged you!
Thanks for your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## liam.judge

I tagged:

caleemlee
E.W. Saloka
Michael Yu (latest book)
chrisanthropic


----------



## DDScott

Good Mornin', Taggin' Peeps!

Cheers to Y'All!

I'm heading back now to the last six pages, and I can't wait to meet all of our new members as well as check out who of our regulars has new reads to tag too!

*I've got two new releases that could use your Tag Luuuvvv*:

*FLUID FULFILLMENT - you'll see the link in my siggy*

*LICENSED FOR LOVE * - I'll include the link for this one here because I can't seem to get my siggy line to take another one...uggghhh...I'm kind of a Techno Dunce though, so who knows what I'm doing wrong...LOL...anyhoo...*here's the link*:

http://www.amazon.com/Licensed-Short-Mini-Mayhem-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B005WKCQWI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318935055&sr=1-1

Thanks bunches for all the super-sweet taggin'.

Cheers!!!


----------



## DDScott

Okay...here's who all I just shared the Tag Luuuvvvin' with:

Tessa Stokes 
Ashley Lynn Willis
D. Robert Pease
Larry Kahn
Kimberly Montague
Patty Jansen
Tess St. John
Caddy Rowland
Steven L. Hawk
Todd Young
JC Brem
Danielle Kazemi
Jack Albrecht Jr
Patricia McLinn
Alisa Carter
Juliette Sobanet
Julie Jamieson
Juliet Moore

***Congrats on all your superfab new releases!!!***

*I've got two new releases that could use your Tag Luuuvvv:

FLUID FULFILLMENT - you'll see the link in my siggy*

*LICENSED FOR LOVE * - I'll include the link for this one here because I can't seem to get my siggy line to take another one...uggghhh...I'm kind of a Techno Dunce though, so who knows what I'm doing wrong...LOL...anyhoo...*here's the link*:

http://www.amazon.com/Licensed-Short-Mini-Mayhem-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B005WKCQWI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318935055&sr=1-1

Thanks bunches for all the super-sweet taggin'.

Cheers!!!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers and congratulations on the new releases.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. Once you have done that, please go to your Amazon profile page and post the link. Once taggers see that you’ve done that, you’re more likely to get reciprocal tags. 

Go to your Amazon (UK or DE) profile page and post the link. To see if you've been tagged, go to the box on the left and look for "see all #### tagged items." Click on that and you'll see the list.

We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

Clicking “agree with these tags” doesn’t work. That is used when we need to downvote maltags such as “outrageous price” on a 99 cent book. Once you click “agree with these tags” a gray check will appear on the right side of the tag. Hover over it until another box appears and click “no.”

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you’re done. However, if an author has requested specific tags, you can copy and paste them into the same box. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

We also ask that you don’t use tags naming other author’s books or other author’s names such as Harry Potter, J.K. Rowling, Stephen King, etc. Most of us won’t tag them. Use genre, subgenre and descriptive tags to get the most visibility for your books.


----------



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox

Vampire Bears could use some tags thanks


----------



## E.W. Saloka

Hey, this is getting easier. I'm tagging more this morning.


----------



## AdriannaWhite

I agree.  If you all want to make it even easier, "Like" the books you tag.  That way you will know instantly which books you have, and have not, tagged.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the Vampire Bears, and all caught up.


----------



## kahuna

Victoria Lane

Tagged those bears!
Thanks for your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## chrisanthropic

All caught up as well.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

All caught up again.

S.


----------



## ReflexiveFire

It's that time again!

Please help me tag my new novella, PROMIS: Rhodesia at http://www.amazon.com/PROMIS-Rhodesia-ebook/dp/B005JTY0A8/

Will start back tracking on this page, thanks everyone.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here.


----------



## ReflexiveFire

Good back five pages...


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Caleemlee - 2 new books
E.W.Saloka x 1
Chrisanthropic x 2
Victorialane - Vampire Bears
Reflexive - Proneis

For any newbies tagging, forget my signature line, and just use the following tags, especially since there are some weird ones already posted there, like outrageous kindle price and outrageous price - if anyone can "untick" these, I'd appreciate it.

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up!

Any tags back are appreciated...they're in my siggy!


----------



## D.RobertPease

All caught up again.

If you haven't tagged me yet, please use the following tags:

science fiction, spaceships, post-apocalyptic, books for boys, time travel, childrens sci-fi, space adventure, books for tweens, animals, ages 9-12, kindle ebooks, children s fiction, childrens fiction, adventure, childrens books

http://www.amazon.com/Noah-Zarc-Mammoth-Trouble-ebook/dp/B005H5GFNE

Also in paperback

science fiction, spaceships, post-apocalyptic, books for boys, time travel, childrens sci-fi, space adventure, books for tweens, animals, ages 9-12, kindle ebooks, children s fiction, childrens fiction, adventure, childrens books

http://www.amazon.com/Noah-Zarc-Mammoth-Trouble-1/dp/0615524990

And don't forget to "Like" the books too.

Thanks all!


----------



## averyjune

Caught up  

Juliet- Love the title!

Kahuna- I tagged your book pages ago. I keep trying to "like" your book. I guess you must know that you're the only author here without a like button (I don't think that could be just my problem, but maybe). Anyway, I definitely don't need an explanation. I was just feeling guilty for not being able to like you. 

Lexy- Every time I see sexy, black heels, I think of you.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

E.W. Saloka said:


> I tagged them as you requested Kahuna. Still working on the other pages


Just tagged your book Saloka. Mine are in signature for those who have not tagged yet. I will reciprocate. Thanks.


----------



## Nina Croft

I got behind again, but I've gone back 6 pages so hopefully I've picked everybody up!

Mine are in my siggy

Thank you!


----------



## Steve Vernon

I've caught up to here. Was down the last few days with a nasty infection. Worse yet, I have a book launch tonight - so I am trying to gather my strength and be strong and lively and entertaining.

Wish me luck!


----------



## kahuna

Reflexive Fire

Tagged!

Thanks for your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Ashley Lynn Willis

I'm all caught up again. Woo Hoo! This is getting easier and easier. Of course, as soon as I say that, someone is going to show up with a sig line twenty books deep. LOL. Man, I wish I had a backlist. Thanks to everyone who has tagged my book! 

Please tag my book with the following:  

contemporary romance, paranormal, beach read, southern setting, fantasy romance, paranormal romance, romance, ashley willis, ashley lynn willis, adult romance, explicit romance, breast cancer, mastectomy


----------



## Tom S. Figueiredo

*14 NEW BOOKS today (pages 830-833)*

I would be thankful for your *tags and "LIKE".*

*MY BOOK:* http://www.amazon.com/I-remember-my-circus-ebook/dp/B005EZ0W0Y
*PLEASE USE THESE TAGS:* childrens books, circus, 3rd grade books, 4th grade books, 99 cent kindle books, bargain kindle books, childhood, picture books, relationships, children s kindle

THANKS!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new books.


----------



## Caddy

All tagged to here.


----------



## TerryS

Caught up. 
My tags: terry c simpson, assassins, etchings, action, adventure, elemental magic, elements, epic, epic fantasy, fantasy, fantasy adventure, war, sword, magic, series


----------



## apatos99

Hello everyone!

My name is Brian Poor and I want join the tag team for both my novels. I've read the rules so I will endeavor to go thru the last 6 to 7 pages and tag everyone on them as they requested. I'll post on my progress.

My novels are here:
http://www.amazon.com/Megazaur-Akyshas-Fury-ebook/dp/B005TN8Z9G/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-

and here:
http://www.amazon.com/Megazaur-the-13th-omada-ebook/dp/B004T4WXIU/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-

my tags are: action, adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, fiction, young adult, star wars, dinosaurs, T-rex, tyrannosaurus rex, raptor, velociraptor, triceratops

Thanks for this wonderful thread. A huge help for us indie authors.


----------



## Amyshojai

Apatos, got you tagged--welcome!


----------



## Mica Jade

Welcome Brian!

All Tagged Up!

Thanks for the tags.


----------



## Wingpeople

Getting caught up is becoming easier!

For those who haven't tagged & LIKED us yet...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1453786783
mountain climbing, mountaineering, adventure, climbing, overcoming adversity, mountains, prison, expeditions, peak-bagging, inspirational books, inspiring, denali, memoir, surviving abuse, troubled kids

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0044KM0GO
mountaineering, mountain climbing, adventure, inspirational books, overcoming adversity, prison, climbing, nonfiction, memoir, kindle under 3, 2 99 kindle books, surviving abuse, troubled kids, expeditions, mountains

Thanks, all!


----------



## Les Turner

All caught up.

I just tagged and liked your books, Brian.

I also got you Terry.

Everyone else I already had.

And if you're new you can find my link in my sig below.

Cheers everyone.


----------



## kahuna

Apatos99

Tagged you!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Once again, all caught up.

S.


----------



## Jena H

Got it, all caught up.


----------



## chrisanthropic

Also caught up for the day.


----------



## Gio Pago

tagged and liked from 823 all the way to here. Thanks in kind. Liked and tagged please

here are my tags: http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao


----------



## Steve Vernon

Tagged up to here. I know darn well it is too soon to say if it is doing any good, but I haven't seen all that much action saleswise. 

I'll keep my fingers crossed for now - and keep tagging.


----------



## apatos99

I'm through page 830 and will work hard to go another 5 pages at least.  Again I can't thank you all enough for this.  I understand how this should help but I do have a question--what is the number on the tag that will make a difference?  A hundred?  Just wanting a little feedback.


----------



## friedgreen

Caught up. Good luck out there


----------



## Vera Nazarian

Today I tagged everything to date and clicked "Like" for the following:

Steven L. Hawk
Steve Vernon
Michael Yu
Judi Coltman
D.RobertPease
Caddy
Ashley Lynn Willis
Wingpeople
Kimberly Montague
Todd Young
LexyHarper
TerryS
Joe Chiappetta

Please tag this brand new one, my epic fantasy about a world without color, Lords of Rainbow:



My preferred tags for the one above:

fantasy, epic fantasy, psychological, romance, romantic fantasy, heroic fantasy, unrequited love, love, epic, love triangle, dark fantasy, enlightenment, high fantasy, sensual, true love

Also, the new Kindle edition of The Perpetual Calendar of Inspiration:



My preferred tags for the one above:

calendar, creative, daily devotional, diary, inspiration, inspirational, journal, perpetual calendar, personal transformation, self-esteem, spiritual journey, spirituality, writing, vera nazarian, nazarian

And this one:



My preferred tags for the one above:

erotica, fantasy, shakespeare, a midsummer nights dream, fairies, fairy, faeries, fae, oberon, titania, puck, dream, literary, sex, sexy

And also, please tag the other books below in the sig file...

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Up with insomnia. Tagged up to here.


----------



## Todd Young

Tagged and liked everything since my last post.

Please tag my new book:

http://www.amazon.com/Dressing-Up-ebook/dp/B005ME7MPK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315694136&sr=1-1

Tags:

m m romance, gay college, gay jocks, gay romance, coming out, gay teen, gay erotica, m m erotica


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged:

wingpeople
julietmoore
caleemlee
ew saloka
chrisanthropic
dd scott
relfexivefire
vera nazarian

.............................................

Mine for the new people:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Nice to see a few more new folks here. Thanks for the tag backs.


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the new books--thanks in advance for tags back.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning everyone!

VeraN - new one
NinaC (finished yours).

For any newbies tagging, forget my signature line, and just use the following tags, especially since there are some weird ones already posted there, like outrageous kindle price and outrageous price - if anyone can "untick" these, I'd appreciate it.

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers


----------



## arodera

Hi, guys!! My English not let me go to perfection this thread, I don't know exactly how the tagging, but I would join him. My book is written in Spanish, my mother tongue, and their tags in enghish and spanish are the next:

intriga, novela negra, spanish novel, crimenes, thriller, libros en español, serial killer, misterio, suspense thriller, spanish edition, secret, learn spanish, asesino

The link of the novel in Amazon is:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005BI0ILC

Thanks and regards.


----------



## kahuna

Arodera

Tagged you!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Amyshojai

Arodera, tagged you, welcome to the thread!


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up!!!  

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Tracy Sharp

Tagged you, Donna


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your book Tracy.


----------



## Caddy

Friday tagging is complete.  Welcome to the new authors and congrats to those who have new "additions".


----------



## averyjune

Caught up. Happy Friday!


----------



## Grace Elliot

I have a shiny new book out "Eulogy's Secret" - tag love for this book especially welcome .

Thank you, all up to date and tags returned.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Grace, congrats on the new book! I've tagged.


----------



## Library4Science

All caught up. Thanks everyone for tagging me, it does seem to help and now that Amazon has cut the number of keywords you can enter on the Bookshelf to 7 this is about the only place you can get terms into the search database.

These tags are for the first 6 volumes in my history series and they haven't been in the tagging thread for a couple months so if you are fairly new you probably haven't tagged them yet.

Please copy the tags below, click on the link, type tt (quickly), paste
in the box and save. Please do not use the sig. images.

1. Discovery and Exploration http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004KAA9P2
American history,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material,kindle bargain books,discovery and exploration of america,christopher columbus magellan,the new world,coronado Pizarro Balboa de Soto,cartier sebastion cabot Drake Champlain Hudson ,eric the red pre-columbian voyages,ponce de leon in florida,john fiske,francis parkman,Mississippi Hudson St. Lawrence River

2. Colonization http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052ATGC6
American history,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material,kindle bargain books,founding of new amsterdam new york,pilgrim mayflower massachusetts new england,pequot massacre at fort mystic,st augustine huguenots dominique de gourgues,roanoke jamestown virginia,new sweden delaware maryland lord baltimore,quakers william penn pennsylvania,marquette mississippi joliet la salle,indentured white slaves in the colonies,harvard william and mary college

3. Revolution http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052AUF8K
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,kindle bargain books,1776 revolution united states boston massacre,battle lexington concord bunker hill long island,battle ticonderoga white plains trenton princeton,george washington braddock valley forge ,surrender burgoyne cornwallis montcalm,lafayette wayne wolfe,battle quebec stony point yorktown,John Paul Jones bon homme richard serapis ,benjamin franklin thomas jefferson james madison

4. The Critical Period http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052ABLQ0
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,united states of america,kindle bargain books,american democracy constitution thomas jefferson,george washington mount vernon,napoleon louisiana purchase new world power,columbia river northwest ordinance fur trade ,settlements public land problem ,john hancock james madison ,treaty of paris independence union,cotton gin slavery

5. 1812 Before and After http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057U1CQ4
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,united states of america,kindle bargain books,war of 1812 star spangled banner burning washington,battle of lake erie lake champlain tippecanoe new orleans,lewis and clark expedition crossing the great divide ,constitution guerriere java chesapeake shannon,robert fulton hudson albany clermont ,treaty of ghent first protective tariff disarmament on the lakes,monroe doctrine missouri compromise,alexander hamilton aaron burr duel trial

6. The Developing Nation http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005C6EL5M
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,united states of america,kindle bargain books developing nation,buffalo lake erie hudson river albany canal ,american railroad locomotive telegraph ,seminole creek black hawk ,jackson calhoun webster hayne ashburton,slavery anti-slavery slave-breaking abolition,battle of san jacinto alamo texas annexation,united states bank panic of 1837,log-cabin and hard cider campaign

Thanks for the tags.

Cheers,
Charlie Reese


----------



## kahuna

Tracy,

Tagged you!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## liam.judge

Hi. I tagged:

DDScott (two new books)
Victoria lane 
ReflexiveFire (new book)
apatos99
Wingpeople (latest book)
Vera Nazarian
arodera
Tracy Sharp
Grace Elliot (new book)


----------



## Ashley Lynn Willis

All caught up again.  http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao

Please tag my book with the following:

contemporary romance, paranormal, beach read, southern setting, fantasy romance, paranormal romance, romance, ashley willis, ashley lynn willis, adult romance, explicit romance, breast cancer, mastectomy


----------



## seventhspell

hello there, 
caught up and new for me today were,

Grace Elliot new one
Tracy Sharp
arodera
chrisanthropic
apatos99
ReflexiveFire
E.W. Saloka
Victoria lane
DDScott got the new ones

my links are in my signature line for new people thanks for any tags back


----------



## D.RobertPease

All caught up again.

If you haven't tagged me yet, *please use the following tags:*

science fiction, spaceships, post-apocalyptic, books for boys, time travel, childrens sci-fi, space adventure, books for tweens, animals, ages 9-12, kindle ebooks, children s fiction, childrens fiction, adventure, childrens books

http://www.amazon.com/Noah-Zarc-Mammoth-Trouble-ebook/dp/B005H5GFNE

Also in paperback

science fiction, spaceships, post-apocalyptic, books for boys, time travel, childrens sci-fi, space adventure, books for tweens, animals, ages 9-12, kindle ebooks, children s fiction, childrens fiction, adventure, childrens books

http://www.amazon.com/Noah-Zarc-Mammoth-Trouble-1/dp/0615524990

And don't forget to "Like" the books too.

Thanks all!


----------



## AlisaC

Tagged the following:

Chrisanthropic
Victoria Lane
Reflexive Fire
Nina Croft
Apatos99
Vera Nazarian
Areodera
Tracy Sharp
Grace Elliot

Thanks for all the tags!


----------



## kevinjamesbreaux

Tagged a bunch of people I had not hit yet today. Thanks all.

Currently promoting http://amzn.com/B005TX2H86 - Dark Water: Beaming Smile.


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up--but I got a PM from a lister asking for an explanation how tags work. *ahem* We're not really sure.   But here's the theory.

Readers tend to have preferences. Assigning tags (think of them as descriptions of your book) helps make them more easily found. This is not a perfect science but without tags the only way folks could find your book is 1) searching for your title when they already know that 2) searching for your name (ditto), or 3) serendipity.

I suspect the effectiveness of tags depends a great deal on how many others use those same tags. Certainly if a million people tag their own book "novel" or "great read" then a search using that term will bring up a million books--and how do you find YOUR book? That's where the # of tags figures into the mysterious amazon algorithm. It makes sense that if 50 people tagged a given book with the same tag compared to 1 person, then more people are looking for THAT book with the 50 tags--and the book with a greater number of tags gets bumped up the ladder in the search engine. 

It's important therefore to tag books first in the broadest general terms (what's the genre?) and then with specifics including your author name. You can have as many tags as you want but not all will be visible--and the most popular tags will be the repeat-tags so be sure your money-tags are the ones most visible. 

Someone asked how many tags is enough, what's the tipping point? 

I--DON'T--KNOW. And nobody does. More is better. Reaching a magical number doesn't necessarily mean you're done--and frankly, if you're hear to get 20 tags and run, you'll hiss off the taggers who do this daily for months and months  and when you bring another book in for tags--well, you may not get the same reception.  

Does tagging work? All I know is that tagging has worked for my books. But my nonfiction titles are not in as competitive a genre as some fiction authors (romance, mystery, thrillers, erotica are HUGE). 

Hope that helps answer some questions. And hope others will jump in and correct/add to my understanding if I've gotten schtuff wrong.


----------



## AlisaC

Thanks Amy! I'm a little less clueless now!


----------



## D.RobertPease

@Amyshojai I've also heard that tagging can help your book get into more categories on Amazon. Since Amazon only allows you to pick two categories, there has to be some way to get into others. I've seen books with a half dozen categories listed. (Right now I only have one, the most generic: "Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks" I haven't personally seen this tagging thing affect this (obviously) but I'm still hoping. If anyone else has any insight into how to get your book to display in more categories, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## Kimberly Montague

All caught up with everyone again.


----------



## lynnemurray

Welcome new authors and congrats to those with new books!

Today I tagged:

Alm Hlgh - new book (others previously tagged)
Juliet Moore
gregory bresiger
Brenda Ponnay - 3x (others previously tagged)
E.W. Saloka
Tristan J. Tarwater - kindle &pb
Victoria Lane - 3x
Jack Murphy - 2x (2 links for 1st book)
Nina Croft - 3x (others previously tagged)
Brian Poor
Vera Nazarian - 2 new ones (others previously tagged)
ARMANDO RODERA
Tracy Sharp 3x
Grace Elliot - new book (others previously tagged)

Couldn't tag 
terry c simpson - link went to Amazon book page - no tags to check there

Whew, caught up now!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## Mica Jade

I love your new cover, Grace!

All tagged up.

Thanks for the tags everyone!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## liam.judge

I tagged:

kevinjamesbreaux (new book)


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Have a nice weekend everyone!

Arodera
Grace - new book

TracyS, are you going to be reciprocating tagging (besides Donna)?

For any newbies tagging, forget my signature line, and just use the following tags, especially since there are some weird ones already posted there, like outrageous kindle price and outrageous price - if anyone can "untick" these, I'd appreciate it.

Please use these tags for [URL=http://amzn]http://amzn.to/dwy9S1[/url] -

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers


----------



## dggass

Happy weekend... picked up where I left off from 822 to here 

Aaron J. Booth
Adam Kisiel
Adam Pepper
AdriannaWhite
AlisaC
Andyschindler
AnitaBartholomew
apatos99
arodera
Ashley Lynn Willis
caleemlee
chrisanthropic
Christopher Bunn
D.D. Scott
dkazemi
D.RoberPease
E.W. Saloka
Edward R. O'Dell
George Berger
Jonas Saul
Judi Coltman
JulietMoore
Kimberly Montague
LarryKahn (added 1)
Lucie
Michael Yu
Patricia McLinn (her newest one)
Patty Jansen (newest tagged)
ReflexiveFire
Steven L. Hawk
Todd Young
Tonya
Tracy Sharp
Vera Nazarian
Victoria Lane

Ya'll have been tagged.  

It was a lot easier this time around then the last.  Did I happen to mention that my Amazon wishlist is building up quite a bit?


----------



## Ashley Lynn Willis

Done for the day. http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao

Please tag my book with the following:

contemporary romance, paranormal, beach read, southern setting, fantasy romance, paranormal romance, romance, ashley willis, ashley lynn willis, adult romance, explicit romance, breast cancer, mastectomy


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Ashley Lynn Willis said:


> Done for the day. http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao
> Please tag my book with the following:


Just tagged your books Ashley. Mine are in signature. Thanks to all those who have already tagged.


----------



## Judi Coltman

All caught up!  Happy Saturday.


----------



## Jena H

Yay, all caught up again.  (And I'm going to pretend I'm not really home on a Saturday night, sitting at my laptop.)


----------



## Adam Pepper

Caught up.  Thanks to everyone who's tagged me back.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Jena, nothing wrong with a Saturday night cozy at home! (We decorated for a big Halloween party for next weekend, now I'm doing a double take at all the fake dead bodies we've got sitting or lying around!).

Nothing new here. Need some newbies!

For any newbies tagging, forget my signature line, and just use the following tags, especially since there are some weird ones already posted there, like outrageous kindle price and outrageous price - if anyone can "untick" these, I'd appreciate it.

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/oSrMRg  -

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers


----------



## liam.judge

I tagged:

dggass


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up!!


----------



## Ann Chambers

Wow! Lotsa new faces here! I've been out of the tag group for a few weeks working overtime. Going back 5 pages now to get caught up. I have a new title that soooo needs tag love! All my books could use more tags please, but especially the new one!

My covers are in my signature, but here are the links and tags for copy and paste:

NEW BOOK!! Family Holiday Favorites http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005WDHL20 
Holiday recipes, holiday cookbook, Christmas cookbook, Christmas recipes, Dessert cookbook, Cookies, Thanksgiving cookbook, home cooking, baking recipes, pumpkin recipes, cake recipes, homemade icing recipes, easy dessert recipes, quick dessert recipes, comfort food

Touchdown Treats! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005K1R2A0
Tailgate party recipes, football party recipes, Thanksgiving appetizer recipes, Christmas recipes, New Year's Eve recipes, Party recipes, Birthday party recipes, low fat appetizer recipes, vegetarian appetizer recipes, dip recipes, cheese ball recipes, cookbook, 99 cent kindle book, Super Bowl party recipes, 99 cent Kindle book

25 Quick & Easy Quesadilla Recipes http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005IGXEUE
Mexican food, Tex-Mex food, Quesadilla recipes, quesadillas, low-carb cookbook, low-carb recipes, tortillas, salsa recipes, guacamole recipe, chicken recipes, cheese recipes, 99 cent kindle book, Tex-Mex recipes, Mexican food recipes, kindleboard author

25 Quick & Easy HCG Recipes http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005E7Y9NI
HCG, HCG Diet, HCG Recipes, HCG diet cookbook, weight loss, low calorie, diet, HCG drops, HCG cookbook, diet, low fat diet, low fat, kindle book, 99 cents kindle book

Carver's Tomatoes http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0053RL8I8
tomato, cookbook, tomato soup, green tomato, ketchup, catsup, tomato sauce, biography, George Washington Carver, Tuskegee, gardening, cooking, recipe book, African-American History, tomato recipes


----------



## Judi Coltman

Gotcha Ann!


----------



## Ann Chambers

Got the last 5 pages. So excited to see the new, beautiful, color kids books! Cool.
If I hadn't seen you on here before, I tagged all your books. If you're a regular, I checked your sigs and posts and tagged anything that was new to me.

Tagged:
caleemlee
Caddy
kahuna
seventhspell
Steven Hawk
Ashley Willis
Adrianna White
Grace Elliot
friedgreen
E.W. Saloka
Michael Yu
JulietMoore
Kimberly Montague
AlisaC
chrisanthropic
DDScott
Victoria Lane
ReflexiveFire
Steve Vernon
Tess St. John
D.RobertPease
averyjune
Tom S. Figueiredo
apatos99
Wingpeople
Jena H
Gio Pago
Vera Nazarian
Todd Young
arodera
Tracy Sharp
Library4Science
kevinjamesbreaux
lynnemurray
dggass
Judi Coltman

Thanks in advance to anyone who tags my books. They are all in my signature.
*They all need tags, but especially the Family Holiday Favorites. It's brand spankin' new and invisible on Amazon!*


----------



## friedgreen

Caught up. Thanks for the tags


----------



## Caddy

All tagged to here.  Thanks for tags everyone. 

Ann, you made me hungry!  I am going to bake banana bread next, so it was perfect timing.


----------



## Gwenan Haines

Hi,

New to this board. Will go through and tag everyone. Could you please tag my new novella, Rescued by a Rake? It was ranked 83 on gothic romance yesterday but has fallen off the list today.

Thanks!

Gwenan Haines
http://www.amazon.com/Rescued-Rake-Rakes-Rogues-ebook/dp/B005WAVO62

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51zanHYGCXL._BO2,204,203,200_PIsitb-sticker-arrow-click,TopRight,35,-76_AA300_SH20_AA278_PIkin4,BottomRight,-46,22_AA300_SH20_OU01_.jpg


----------



## Gwenan Haines

Okay, working backwards - tagged everybody up to Judi Coltman. Obviously I haven't figured out how to insert a cover pic yet....

Not sure what tagging does, but figure it must be helpful.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Gwenan, got you tagged. Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Weeee. It's time to tag.


----------



## Gwenan Haines

Thanks for tagging me. Glad to be here.

Gwen


----------



## Tom S. Figueiredo

*12 NEW BOOKS today (pages 833-835)*

I would be thankful for your *tags and "LIKE".*

*MY BOOK:* http://www.amazon.com/I-remember-my-circus-ebook/dp/B005EZ0W0Y
*PLEASE USE THESE TAGS:* childrens books, circus, 3rd grade books, 4th grade books, 99 cent kindle books, bargain kindle books, childhood, picture books, relationships, children s kindle

THANKS!


----------



## Ashley Lynn Willis

Got everyone. http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao

Please tag my book with the following:

contemporary romance, paranormal, beach read, southern setting, fantasy romance, paranormal romance, romance, ashley willis, ashley lynn willis, adult romance, explicit romance, breast cancer, mastectomy


----------



## Les Turner

Tagged DG and Liam, everyone else I've already tagged.

Cheers everyone.


----------



## lynnemurray

Today I tagged:

DG Gass
Gwenan Haines

And I'm all caught up. Thanks to those who tagged/liked my books!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Thanks for the new tags! I have caught up.

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Gwenan, you should put your book links in your signature.


----------



## liam.judge

I tagged:

Ann Chambers
Gwenan


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning!

AnnC - new book
Gwenan - new book

Thanks for tags everyone.

For any newbies tagging, forget my signature line, and just use the following tags, especially since there are some weird ones already posted there, like outrageous kindle price and outrageous price - if anyone can "untick" these, I'd appreciate it.

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers


----------



## fluffygood

All caught up again. Finished tagging pages 832-836

I'd appreciate if you could tag this ebook :

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005LH5X5E/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks!


----------



## Honkachina

I'm a new writer and I really don't understand your "go to last post and then back five" etc.  I want to participate. Could
you please explain this all to me.  Thanks.  Lita


----------



## Amyshojai

Honkachina said:


> I'm a new writer and I really don't understand your "go to last post and then back five" etc. I want to participate. Could
> you please explain this all to me. Thanks. Lita


Above is your last post. So from there, we recommend you tag ALL the books on the previous 6 pages (not 6 posts, 6 PAGES, each have multiple posts and some posts have multiple books). Yes, it's a lot to do at one time--but thereafter if you check in once a day you'll only need to get the "new books" like your own. Does that help?


----------



## Honkachina

What previous six pages? Do you mean all the books mentioned in Writers' Cafe?  Or is there a listing of books that I can
tag?  Sorry, it's still not clear to me.  THanks.  Lita


----------



## Kimberly Montague

All caught up with the new ones!


----------



## Amyshojai

Honkachina said:


> What previous six pages? Do you mean all the books mentioned in Writers' Cafe? Or is there a listing of books that I can
> tag? Sorry, it's still not clear to me. THanks. Lita


The thread you are in NOW here in Writer's Cafe called AUTHOR TAG EXCHANGE....go back 6 pages and tag all the books in it. Sorry, I can't say it any plainer.


----------



## Caddy

Caught up.



> What previous six pages? Do you mean all the books mentioned in Writers' Cafe? Or is there a listing of books that I can
> tag? Sorry, it's still not clear to me. THanks. Lita


On this page, where you are now, scroll up to the top, until you see (on the top left) the page numbers. You must go back to page 831, and tag all of the books in 831, 832, 833, 834, 835and 836. Yes, it takes awhile. Once you are done, though, just check in daily and go from where you last stopped. You will know where you last stopped if you post and say "All tagged to here". *Also, if you hit the "like" on the amazon book page for each book, you will be able to quickly know if you have already tagged that book, because it will say "liked" instead of "like". * At first, you won't recognize the authors and books you have done, so that will save you time. Welcome, Lita!


----------



## Sara Pierce

It's always an accomplishment to say I'm caught up!!  I even snagged some samples from this latest group! 

Any tags for my sig-line stuff would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Todd Young

I've tagged and liked everyone except Gwenan. Gwenan, if you follow the instructions here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=46766.0

you should be able to put your book in your signature. If you can't work it out, then you at least need to provide a link that we can click on so we can get to your book.

Please tag my new book:

http://www.amazon.com/Dressing-Up-ebook/dp/B005ME7MPK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315694136&sr=1-1

Tags:

m m romance, gay college, gay jocks, gay romance, coming out, gay teen, gay erotica, m m erotica

Thanks


----------



## TerryS

Caught up again. Woo.

My tags: fantasy series, assassins, etchings, action, adventure, elements, elemental magic, fantasy, epic fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword, sword and sorcery, magic, war, epic


----------



## averyjune

Tagged and liked. 

Time for me to turn back into a mudder and stepmudder. So nice to know that while I'm cooking, cleaning, and running after my kids that someone is tending my writing career


----------



## Ann Chambers

Caddy - Lol. Thanks. Hope your Banana Bread turned out amazing!

All caught up. Tagged:
Gwenan
Sara Pierce


----------



## Mica Jade

Adam, congrats on your post last week on Konrath's blog - it was very encouraging to me. 

All tagged up!

Hope everyone had a good weekend.

Thanks for the tags.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up again.. 
Thank you for the tag-love for my new book Eulogy's Secret.

thank you. 
Grace x


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Honkachina said:


> What previous six pages? Do you mean all the books mentioned in Writers' Cafe? Or is there a listing of books that I can
> tag? Sorry, it's still not clear to me. THanks. Lita


You have no book in your signature or link that I could have tagged. For your practice, click at any one of my books in signature and when you get to book page you will find tags to do. If you don't know how to tag then you need to learn that. Welcome and good luck with your tagging adventure.


----------



## JulietMoore

Caught up on the last six pages. Tagged:

Tess St John
*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon)
Grace Elliot
Ann Chambers
averyjune
TerryS
Sara Pierce
Michael Yu
liam.judge
Adam Kisiel
Gwenan
friedgreen
Adam Pepper
Jena H
dggass
AlisaC
kevinjamesbreaux
Library4Science
Tracy Sharp
arodera
G. Scarsbrook
Vera Nazarian
Gio Pago
chrisanthropic
Steven L. Hawk
apatos99
Nina Croft
ReflexiveFire
E.W. Saloka
Victoria lane
DDScott

I'd really appreciate it if you could tag my book--http://www.amazon.com/Punish-Me-With-Roses-ebook/dp/B005W9OHSU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1318937279&sr=8-1---with:

Historical romance, gothic romance, romantic suspense, romance, Cornwall, nineteenth century, bargain romance, dark romance, sweet romance, 99 cents

Thank you!


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Caught up.  Juliet, that's a wonderful cover!


----------



## Gio Pago

caught up from page 833 to here. Got the new ones tagged and liked. Thanks for returning the favors.

Here is my tag link with the new ones: http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/customer-tags/A2KR1IRNVLEZPI/ref=cm_pdp_istc_sa


----------



## Victoria J

Hello All! I tagged all new ones I saw from pages 832-836.

I would appreciate some tag love for my newest from any new ones in the thread! Thanks!

My book: http://www.amazon.com/Pumpkin-Princess-Secret-Doorway-ebook/dp/B005SYSVPO/


----------



## chrisanthropic

All caught up. Man, I love this game!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao

kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy, thieves, adventure, dungeons and dragons, fantasy apprentice, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, father and daughter, half elf, strong heroine, female author


----------



## Steve Vernon

Whew. Thank god for insomnia. Caught up to here!

(also added the tag historical horror to DEVIL TREE)


----------



## lynnemurray

Today I tagged Adrianna White’s latest, and I’m all caught up!

Thanks to all who tagged and liked my books!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up once again. Man, these weekends kill me. 8 pages. Nice to see new peoples joining.

My Books:

http://www.amazon.com/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasti.../dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## liam.judge

Today i tagged:

Sara Pierce (latest books)
Victoria J


----------



## Ann Chambers

All caught up.

Gio Pago - I don't understand your tag link. ? I had already tagged the ones in your signature tho.
Tagged:
Victoria J
LexyHarper

My covers are in my signature, but here are the links and tags for copy and paste:

NEW BOOK!! Family Holiday Favorites http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005WDHL20 
Holiday recipes, holiday cookbook, Christmas cookbook, Christmas recipes, Dessert cookbook, Cookies, Thanksgiving cookbook, home cooking, baking recipes, pumpkin recipes, cake recipes, homemade icing recipes, easy dessert recipes, quick dessert recipes, comfort food

Touchdown Treats! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005K1R2A0
Tailgate party recipes, football party recipes, Thanksgiving appetizer recipes, Christmas recipes, New Year's Eve recipes, Party recipes, Birthday party recipes, low fat appetizer recipes, vegetarian appetizer recipes, dip recipes, cheese ball recipes, cookbook, 99 cent kindle book, Super Bowl party recipes, 99 cent Kindle book

25 Quick & Easy Quesadilla Recipes http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005IGXEUE
Mexican food, Tex-Mex food, Quesadilla recipes, quesadillas, low-carb cookbook, low-carb recipes, tortillas, salsa recipes, guacamole recipe, chicken recipes, cheese recipes, 99 cent kindle book, Tex-Mex recipes, Mexican food recipes, kindleboard author

25 Quick & Easy HCG Recipes http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005E7Y9NI
HCG, HCG Diet, HCG Recipes, HCG diet cookbook, weight loss, low calorie, diet, HCG drops, HCG cookbook, diet, low fat diet, low fat, kindle book, 99 cents kindle book

Carver's Tomatoes http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0053RL8I8
tomato, cookbook, tomato soup, green tomato, ketchup, catsup, tomato sauce, biography, George Washington Carver, Tuskegee, gardening, cooking, recipe book, African-American History, tomato recipes


----------



## kahuna

Ann Chambers
Gwenan

Tagged you!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Whew... I've been slacking for a couple of days.  All caught up now.

S.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning...up to date.

For any newbies tagging, forget my signature line, and just use the following tags, especially since there are some weird ones already posted there, like outrageous kindle price and outrageous price - if anyone can "untick" these, I'd appreciate it.

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers


----------



## Caddy

Well, today was easy. Nothing new to tag! Guess I will just say "Hi Everybody".

I am trying to enlarge the number of things people can search for to have my book come up. *Therefore, I would ask that you please use the tags I request. If you don't want to copy, type tt and paste, then please do not use the first tags on the page, but search all of the tags for the book for the tags I list here.* It would be much easier to copy, hit tt and paste, but your choice. I will tag for you however you ask, for however many books you have in exchange.

*New taggers*:I would love some "*like*s" and *tags* for both *Kindle* and paperback, and would appreciate it very much! *Please do use the tags I list here, instead of checking the first ones on the page*.

*Here are the tags that I would like used for paperback*: coming of age fiction, romance, historical romance, deception, France, artist, bohemian, drama, struggle, nineteenth century Paris

*Here is the link to the paperback*: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316971126&sr=8-1

*Here are the tags for the Kindle book, please do not use the tags above, but the following ones inst**ead*: series, Impressionist, art, nonconformist, Modernism, raw talent, loss of innocence, abstract artist, visionary artist, French romance.

*Here is the link for Kindle book*: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316401819&sr=1-1

Just copy the tags, go to the link and hit the like, then type tt and paste. Hit save. Cool!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Just tagged:

Arodera
Tracy Sharp
Ann Chambers
Gwenan

---------------

For the newbies:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## seventhspell

I'm caught up only new for me today were,

Ann Chambers new one had tagged your others earlier in the thread 

Gwenan

my links are in my signature line for  anyone new, thanks for any tags back


----------



## Amyshojai

Looks like I'm still caught up, whew!


----------



## Ashley Lynn Willis

Done for the day. Thanks for all the tags! http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao

Please tag my book with the following:

contemporary romance, paranormal, beach read, southern setting, fantasy romance, paranormal romance, romance, ashley willis, ashley lynn willis, adult romance, explicit romance, breast cancer, mastectomy


----------



## Les Turner

Just checking in, but there was nothing new to tag.


----------



## Jena H

Okay, all caught up from my last visit.

Dr. Barbara, I certainly don't mind a quiet evening at home, even (or especially?) on a Saturday night.

Ann, your cookbooks made me hungry, good thing it's AFTER dinner.

Gwenan, got you tagged.  I'm not sure myself of the significance of tagging, but it certainly can't hurt.


----------



## friedgreen

All sorts of caught up


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

All caught up again.

S.


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Tagged a few newbies, wasn't too much, been keeping a better track of tagging... miss a week and it takes forever


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Nothing new. Hi everyone.

For any newbies tagging, forget my signature line, and just use the following tags, especially since there are some weird ones already posted there, like outrageous kindle price and outrageous price - if anyone can "untick" these, I'd appreciate it.

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers


----------



## Mica Jade

Still caught up.

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up, too--the new ones have slowed down. Funny how it comes in waves.


----------



## _Sheila_

I have a *HUGE* favor to ask.

I must have really messed up. My newest release Consequences (Lessons, The Series) has been given the same tags as my other books in the Tea series. Consequences is a VERY different book.

If you were kind enough to tag Consequences - will you please delete the tags you used.

Thank you!!


----------



## Ann Chambers

Wow. All caught up. Only saw a couple from Adrianna White that were new to me. Easy peasy. Have an awesome Wednesday everyone!

My books are in my signature and all need more tags, especially the Holiday cookbook on the left. It's newest. 

Thanks all!
Ann


----------



## Amyshojai

_Sheila_ said:


> I have a *HUGE* favor to ask.
> 
> I must have really messed up. My newest release Consequences (Lessons, The Series) has been given the same tags as my other books in the Tea series. Consequences is a VERY different book.
> 
> If you were kind enough to tag Consequences - will you please delete the tags you used.
> 
> Thank you!!


I haven't yet tagged it--what tags do you want?


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Tagging away at the special requests here. Thanks for the tag backs.


----------



## _Sheila_

Amyshojai said:


> I haven't yet tagged it--what tags do you want?


No tags at all -- please just leave it blank. I'm in the middle of so many things -- I can't reciprocate - so blank is great.

Thank you!!!

Sheila


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Jena H said:


> Okay, all caught up from my last visit.


Jena just tagged you. Mine are in signature. Thanks.


----------



## Nina Croft

All caught up - thanks for the tags everybody.


----------



## Caddy

Wow.  Nothing to tag.  See you tomorrow!


----------



## Grace Elliot

_Sheila_ said:


> I have a *HUGE* favor to ask.
> 
> I must have really messed up. My newest release Consequences (Lessons, The Series) has been given the same tags as my other books in the Tea series. Consequences is a VERY different book.
> 
> If you were kind enough to tag Consequences - will you please delete the tags you used.
> 
> Thank you!!


What tags would you like for Consequences?
The only tag there at the moment is "Indie Author" - which I ticked LOL! 
Grace x


----------



## _Sheila_

All taken care of!!

No tags for me.

When I get everything going again, I'll be back.

Thanks!!

Sheila


----------



## HaemishM

Caught up with the last six pages. Thanks for all your tagging help!


----------



## Kimberly Montague

I didn't see a lot of new ones this time. All caught up with what I saw though.


----------



## Juliette Sobanet

Hi everyone! So far tonight I've tagged:

Bellagirl / Elisa Hategan
Avery June
Stephen L. Hawk
Juliet Moore (Thanks for the cover compliment Juliet!
Liam Judge
Ann Chambers
Ashley Lynn Willis
Les Turner
Grace Elliot
Gary A. Ballard
Kimberly Montague

Thanks so much for all of the tags! For any newbies, please tag my new release below by either checking off 15 of the tags that are already there (all of them are fine), or if you prefer, you can cut and paste the following 15 tags, then hit "add":

romantic comedy, romance contemporary, chick lit, paris, france, bargain books, beach read, humorous fiction, humorous romance, love story, womens fiction, kindle romance, friendship, infidelity, relationships

Thanks again


----------



## liam.judge

Sheila: I deleted the old tags you didn't want for the "Consequences" book

Juliette Sobanet: thanks for tagging my book


----------



## RedTash

Tagged:
Ashley Willis
Dana Hayes
Gregory Bresinger
Tess St John
Peter Meredith
Caddy Rowland
Tom S. Figueiredo
Les Turner
Jaqueline Girdner
Adam Kisiel
Rachel Yu
Kimberly Montague
Terry C. Simpson
Avery June Ligon
Juliet Moore
Adrianna White
Gio Pago
Tristan J. Tarwater
Steve Vernon
D.A. Boulter
Lexy Harper

That's all I can do for today (carpal tunnel!).

Please tag (*not just tt, as some of these are new*):

This Brilliant Darkness as:
niche, dark fantasy, dark fiction, halloween, page turner, paranormal thriller, angels, thriller, ghosts, spirits

The Wizard Takes a Holiday:
fantasy, contemporary fantasy, fairy tale, wizard, short story, cute, flash fiction, free, drive-in, troll

Tales of Haydon:
high fantasy, short stories, mage, magic, shape-shifter, king, castle, young adult

THANKS VERY MUCH!


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up with the few newbies and the few new books by the regulars!

Mine are in my siggy for tags back! Thanks.


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up.


----------



## Ann Chambers

All caught up! Thanks to all for tags! My Holiday book is starting to show up in searches. Woohoo! 

HaemishM - 3 new to me
Juliette Sobanet
Red Tash - Tales of Haydon didn't have any tags showing. ?? I added the ones from your list here.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Thanks for the tag backs everyone. It's quite an amazing time to be a self-publisher.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Haemish x 4

For any newbies tagging, forget my signature line, and just use the following tags, especially since there are some weird ones already posted there, like outrageous kindle price and outrageous price - if anyone can "untick" these, I'd appreciate it.

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.


----------



## fluffygood

All caught up again. Liked and tagged all the new books.


----------



## _Sheila_

liam.judge said:


> Sheila: I deleted the old tags you didn't want for the "Consequences" book
> 
> Juliette Sobanet: thanks for tagging my book


Thank you. =)


----------



## seventhspell

Strange, nothing new to tag !
my links are in my signature for any new people.


----------



## apatos99

Hi I'm back to 832 but now I haow to tag almost everyon on this page.
Will hopefully catch up soon.


----------



## Jena H

All caught up to here.  Thanks all.


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

wow, take a week off of and it takes hours to catch up... caught up now.

My tags for all the new folks that have not tagged them yet are: fantasy, epic fantasy, dragons, ya fantasy, fantasy adventure, magic, fantasy series

Ebook: http://www.amazon.com/Osrics-Wand-Wand-Makers-Debate-ebook/dp/B005JQ9D8A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317962029&sr=8-1

Paperback: http://www.amazon.com/Osrics-Wand-Wand-Makers-Debate-1/dp/1466269472/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1317962029&sr=8-2

Thanks in advance, this thread is my favorite one!


----------



## soesposito

Tagged and liked tonight:

Juliette Sobanet
Ann Chambers
Jena H
Ashley Lynn Willis
friedgreen
Steven L. Hawk
Adam Pepper


----------



## joyce9

Hi there,

I would like to have some tags for the following book:

http://www.amazon.com/Arabic-Proverbs-Sayings-Joyce-Akesson/dp/9197895458/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&qid=1319783272&sr=8-18

I shall also tag your books.

Best regards,

Joyce.


----------



## lynnemurray

My hands are very happy that it was so easy to catch up today. I tagged:

Sheila Horgan - on Consequences (Lessons, The Series) just liked and tagged indie author - no rush to reciprocate 
Red Tash - liked and re-tagged 3x

I've published a new short piece, if you feel like tagging it, I would appreciate the love!

Meet a Jerk, Get to Work, How to Write Villains and the Occasional Hero

Tags:

writing tips, mystery plotting, murder mystery, crime writing, plotting, murder victims, murderer, kindle, writing how to, writers reference, writing guides, writing skills, writing, writers, jaqueline girdner,

Thanks to all you guys for the likes and tags. The sales seem to be increasing and I just received my first Amazon payout. not a large amount, but encouraging!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Well, only a couple of new ones.

Got you Joyce.

Lynne: you know that you can tag your own book, right? I appear to be the first to tag.


----------



## Todd Young

I've liked and tagged everything from my last post. Three books as far as I can see.

Please tag my new book:

http://www.amazon.com/Dressing-Up-ebook/dp/B005ME7MPK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315694136&sr=1-1

Tags:

m m romance, gay college, gay jocks, gay romance, coming out, gay teen, gay erotica, m m erotica

Thanks. Hope there's some newbies coming along.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here. October is a busy time of the year for a ghost story teller. Whew.


----------



## TerryS

Caught up to here.


My tags: fantasy series, assassins, etchings, action, adventure, elements, elemental magic, fantasy, epic fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword, sword and sorcery, magic, war, epic


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning!

Sheila - now need tags for Consequences
Joyce9
Lynnemurray - new one
MichaelYu (hadn't tagged Fly High - cool cover)

For any newbies tagging, forget my signature line, and just use the following tags, especially since there are some weird ones already posted there, like outrageous kindle price and outrageous price - if anyone can "untick" these, I'd appreciate it.

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers


----------



## Ed_ODell

All,

Caught up to this point. As always, a big welcome to all new members of the thread! Thanks for participating and for all your efforts here!


----------



## Ann Chambers

Caught up for today! Have a great one everyone!

Tagged:

JackDAlbrecht
soesposito
joyce9
lynnemurray - like the title!
TerryS

I always appreciate all tags, and especially for my new Holiday Favorites cookbook! Thanks. Ann


----------



## liam.judge

Today i tagged:

RedTash
joyce9
lynnemurraym (new book)


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with:

Joyce 9
Lyne Murray


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.


----------



## George Everyman

just testing a signature link here


----------



## Caddy

All tagged.  Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Wingpeople

I'm back with a new book and new tag requests --

TAGS:
mountains, mountaineering, landscape photography, world travel, photography book, mountain climbing, expeditions, gift idea, mountain photography, photography, pictorial

Book Link: http://www.amazon.com/Because-Its-There-Photographic-ebook/dp/B005ZXJECC/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_4

Please LIKE as well. Thanks!

Now, time to do my tagging homework & get caught up...


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

All caught up again.  Not too many new ones today.

S.


----------



## Judi Coltman

okey dokey - all caught up to here!


----------



## Juliette Sobanet

Hi everyone!

Thanks so much for the tags! I was wondering if someone who tagged me recently (in the last day or so) may have accidentally added different tags to my book which don't fit, such as action, adventure, sci fi, crime fiction, etc? It looks as though maybe it was an accidental cut and paste. It may not have been someone from this loop, but if it was, would you be able to remove those tags from my new release below? It's a romantic comedy/chick lit/ women's fiction, so the action/crime tags don't really fit. I would remove them if I could, but all I can do is disagree with them on Amazon. I would so appreciate it if you have the time to remove those. Thanks so much!

I'll keep tagging away and be back soon to update!

Thanks again everyone


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up again.


----------



## Eve Yohalem

Just finshed 6 pages of tags! Would love it you all would tag me back. You can use the same tags for all my books: animals, pets, short stories, birds, kids, children, tweens, young readers, humor, funny, parrots, eve yohalem

Here are the links to my books, or you can just click on the covers in my signature:

http://www.amazon.com/GRANDPA-HATES-BIRD-Hilarious-ebook/dp/B005MTBDLO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1319844241&sr=8-1
http://www.amazon.com/GRANDPA-HATES-BIRD-Battle-ebook/dp/B005MTB73S/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1319844241&sr=8-2
http://www.amazon.com/GRANDPA-HATES-BIRD-School-ebook/dp/B005MTWSKY/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1319844241&sr=8-3
http://www.amazon.com/GRANDPA-HATES-BIRD-Shoot-ebook/dp/B005MTX08I/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1319844241&sr=8-4
http://www.amazon.com/GRANDPA-HATES-BIRD-Mistake-ebook/dp/B005MTWZXY/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1319844241&sr=8-5
http://www.amazon.com/GRANDPA-HATES-BIRD-Espositos-ebook/dp/B005MTWXCM/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1319844241&sr=8-6
http://www.amazon.com/GRANDPA-HATES-BIRD-Bird-ebook/dp/B005N1OTTO/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1319844241&sr=8-7

Thanks so much!


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Eve, got all your books tagged. Welcome to the thread! Nice to see another 'pet' person. *s*


----------



## ToniD

I'd like to join the tagging thread! If I understand correctly, I copy someone's list of tags, go to their page, press tt twice, and paste the list into the handy box. Correct? Okay, going back five pages...

Meanwhile, here are the tags for my book:

eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, cheap kindle book

and here is the link:
http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6

Many thanks.


----------



## kahuna

Eve Yohamem

Toni D

Tagged you!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## chrisanthropic

All caught up. Welcome to all the new folks!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao

kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy, thieves, adventure, dungeons and dragons, fantasy apprentice, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, father and daughter, half elf, strong heroine, female author


----------



## ToniD

Okay, got the hang of it and went back six pages. I also figured out how to drag the tags to the tt box.

Here are the tags for my books:

eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

and here are the links:
http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6
http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## JFHilborne

Tagged and liked the last page.....and downloaded a few samples


----------



## Steve Vernon

George Everyman said:


> just testing a signature link here


Hey George. I noticed that one of the "tags" on your book was SPAM.

Anyone who checked that might want to uncheck it.


----------



## Steve Vernon

ToniD said:


> I'd like to join the tagging thread! If I understand correctly, I copy someone's list of tags, go to their page, press tt twice, and paste the list into the handy box. Correct?


Hey ToniD. Thought I'd point out that some of us don't use a list of tags - especially folks with a few more than one e-book out there. A list is handy, and I use them when they're provided, but some of us - MEANING ME, TAG ME, TAG ME! - do not use the list so you must actually scroll down to the tagging spot on our Amazon page and then click each tag with a checkmark and THEN (and only then) hit AGREE WITH THESE TAGS.

I know, I know - it's labour intensive but no one ever said that tagging was a sport for the weak... 

I also have fallen into the habit of LIKING each book after I've tagged it. That way, when I am scrolling down through the new entries I can easily tell if I've already tagged a book or not. When I click onto the Amazon page it shows up as a fat orange LIKED tag that tips me off to the fact that Kilroy - (meaning me - tag me, tag me) - was here!


----------



## joyce9

Thanks all for the tags!

http://www.amazon.com/Arabic-Proverbs-Sayings-Joyce-Akesson/dp/9197895458/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&qid=1319883703&sr=8-18

I have tagged many here. Shall continue doing so too.

Joyce.


----------



## dggass

Caught up to here from page 834.

If you could tag my newest one with these tags, it would be appreciated

women's contemporary fiction, congress, fiction, mental health, mental illness, paranormal romance, political fiction, veterans, veteran's mental health care, ptsd, suicide, romance

http://www.amazon.com/Ghosts-of-Arlington-ebook/dp/B0060GJ0KO/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1319884688&sr=1-1

The following folks, you've been tagged:

Adrianna White (either I missed some, or there were new books added since I was here)
Ann Chambers
Eve Yohalem
Gwenan
JF Hilborne
Joyce9
Lynnemurray (newest one)
RedTash
Sheila (with the exception of Consequences)
ToniD

Everyone else was tagged before


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning everyone. Nice to see some new faces and some new books. (I am getting closer to getting a new one published, too. I am sooo excited!)

Caught up:

Wingpeople - new book
Eve - got 4 - 3 others tomorrow
ToniD - new book x 2
JFHilborne x 2
dggass - new book

For any newbies tagging, forget my signature line, and just use the following tags, especially since there are some weird ones already posted there, like outrageous kindle price and outrageous price - if anyone can "untick" these, I'd appreciate it.

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers


----------



## Mel Comley

Phew! I'm all caught up.

Good luck to everyone with new books out.


----------



## Faith

Hi all, if you can please go to this amazon page of mine and tag I'll be very grateful and I believe I've caught up now!

Thanks a lot!

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=ntt_at_ep_srch?_encoding=UTF8&sort=relevancerank&search-alias=books&field-author=Faith%20Mortimer


----------



## friedgreen

ALl caught up!~


----------



## GailSeymour

Hi, new tagger here,
I've tagged everyone from 5 pages back, which took a bit longer than it should have because at one point I got this thread confused with another I had open in a different window and started tagging the wrong books 
Anyway all caught up now, and I've followed your instructions as best I can. Those with specific keyword requests I've pasted and added, those without if you had less than 15 keywords I've tagged them all, and added kindlboards author and a few extra tags to a few.
I've liked all the books I've tagged to help keep track of where I'm up to with authors with multiple books, and tagged one book per post, so some of you with several books I've still got a few titles to get to, but most of you have posted enough times for me to be up to date.

For my books, I'm providing links to paperback and kindle editions, on UK and US sites. I don't expect you to tag and like them all at once, but if you do one each time I post, that would be great.

Moroaica:
Paperback US http://www.amazon.com/Moroaica-S-Gail-Seymour/dp/1453801707/
Paperback UK www.amazon.co.uk/Moroaica-S-Gail-Seymour/dp/1453801707/
Kindle US http://www.amazon.com/Moroaica-The-Moroi-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B0051PLEL8/
Kindle UK http://www.amazon.co.uk/Moroaica-The-Moroi-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B0051PLEL8/

Keywords to cut and paste into add keywords box (better than ticking top keywords, because then you only get 10)

action, british fantasy, indie author, kindle, kindleboards author, moroi, paranormal, romania, strigoi, urban fantasy, fantasy, horror, vampire, vampire hunter, vampire slayer

Decontamination:
Paperback US http://www.amazon.com/Decontamination-S-Gail-Seymour/dp/1461086647/
Paperback UK http://www.amazon.co.uk/Decontamination-S-Gail-Seymour/dp/1461086647/
Kindle US http://www.amazon.com/Decontamination-ebook/dp/B005VCRVFY/
Kindle UK http://www.amazon.co.uk/Decontamination-ebook/dp/B005VCRVFY/

Keywords

action, adventure, british mysteries, crime, kindle, thriller, eco-thriller, suspense, amateur sleuths, investigative reporters, kindleboards author, environmentalism, bioremediation, indie author, conspiracy thriller


----------



## dggass

Faith and Gail, tagged yours.

Have a great day, everyone.


----------



## liam.judge

Today i tagged:

Wingpeople (new book)
Eve Yohalem
ToniD
dggass (new book)
Faith
GailSeymour


----------



## kahuna

FailSeymour
Joyce9
Faith

Tagged you!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Nina Croft

Hurray - all caught up.

For anyone new - mine are in my signature.

For everyone else - I have a new release and I would love some likes and some tags. It's here:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Calling-ebook/dp/B0060LYI1U/ref=sr_1_9?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1319896925&sr=1-9

Thank you!


----------



## Ann Chambers

Welcome to the new taggers!

Tagged:
wingpeople - new 1
Juliette S - checked your tags - wasn't me with the wrong ones
Eve Yohalem - all - cute books!
ToniD
dggass - new 1
Mel Comley - 1 was new to me. 
Faith - all 5

GailSeymour - I believe you have to buy something in UK Amazon store to tag there. Otherwise tags disappear when you leave the page. Same thing for US store if you are in the UK - you have to buy something at Amazon US to have tagging rights. There is a separate UK tag thread and one for Germany for that reason. It's on my November to-do list - buy a UK book, donate it to charity, and join the UK tag exchange.


----------



## ccjames

Throwing myself into tagging today over Ranger despair. Sad in Texas today.


----------



## ToniD

Steve Vernon said:


> Hey ToniD. Thought I'd point out that some of us don't use a list of tags - especially folks with a few more than one e-book out there. A list is handy, and I use them when they're provided, but some of us - MEANING ME, TAG ME, TAG ME! - do not use the list so you must actually scroll down to the tagging spot on our Amazon page and then click each tag with a checkmark and THEN (and only then) hit AGREE WITH THESE TAGS.
> 
> I know, I know - it's labour intensive but no one ever said that tagging was a sport for the weak...
> 
> I also have fallen into the habit of LIKING each book after I've tagged it. That way, when I am scrolling down through the new entries I can easily tell if I've already tagged a book or not. When I click onto the Amazon page it shows up as a fat orange LIKED tag that tips me off to the fact that Kilroy - (meaning me - tag me, tag me) - was here!


Thanks for pointing that out, Steve. I'm still learning the ropes. 

Liked and tagged yours. But have a look at the page for The Weird Ones. There's a 'spam' tag there.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Quite a few new ones this round.  But all caught up.

Thanks,
S.


----------



## Amyshojai

Wow, several new books and taggers--welcome! I've tagged all the new ones.


----------



## ToniD

Wow, it was like a good birthday this morning, checking my page. Thanks to all likers and taggers!

I've caught up with everyone through this page.

Here are the tags for my books:

eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

and here are the links:
http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6
http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## lmolaski

Caught up though page 840 When you get a chance please tag my book below. Thank you!


----------



## chrisanthropic

All caught up. Also, WOOOOO! Finally hit 50 tags with one of the tags on our ebook!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao

kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy, thieves, adventure, dungeons and dragons, fantasy apprentice, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, father and daughter, half elf, strong heroine, female author


----------



## Caddy

All caught up on newbies and on new books for oldies!


----------



## Todd Young

I've caught up with all the new people, and thankfully there are some.

Please tag my new book:

http://www.amazon.com/Dressing-Up-ebook/dp/B005ME7MPK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315694136&sr=1-1

Tags:

m m romance, gay college, gay jocks, gay romance, coming out, gay teen, gay erotica, m m erotica


----------



## sparklingbean

Hey guys please help tag my book the link is
http://www.amazon.com/Bound-Arelia-Paranormal-Romance-ebook/dp/B0060EHJX6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1319909139&sr=1-1
Kindly check the existing tags. I will start tagging people too.


----------



## Eve Yohalem

All caught up! Thanks, everyone, for the tags on my books. It's pretty darn thrilling to go from zero 15 overnight!


----------



## seventhspell

Hi there caught up , 
new for me today were

joyce9
George Everyman your link works and i tagged you
Wingpeople  new one

Juliette I voted down your undesires tags, i checked to see if it was me who did it but no thankfully 

Eve Yohalem

ToniD
dggass  new one

GailSeymour
sparklingbean

have a good weekend

my links are in my signature for any new people thanks for any tags back


----------



## lynnemurray

Welcome to new authors and congrats to those with new books!

Eeek, D.A. Boulter, thanks for being the first to tag Meet a Jerk, Get to Work! I thought I had set up tags but ... I guess not. And that isn’t even the “duh-ist thing of the week--that would be spending hours on the tech support line and scheduling a repair person when my DSL cable turned out to be simply disconnected inside its cable protecting floor snake. This condition was diagnosed by the ATT repair person...who very kindly did not say “duh” although he might have been in a state of shock never having seen an armchair that has been disemboweled by a gang of cats before.... The latter has nothing to do with the DSL (I think, although it's never safe to totally rule out feline intervention) but the repair person appeared to have been gently raised and never seen damaged upholstery before.

Today I tagged:
Ann Chambers - new one
Diane Winger, Charlie Winger - new one
eve yohalem - 7x
Toni Dwiggins
Jenny Hilborne - 2x - Love that Bridge!
Joyce Akesson
D.G. Gass - new one
Faith Mortimer - 5x
S Gail Seymour - 2x - Sorry I can only tag US ones at this point
Nina Croft - new one
Laina Turner - Necklaces and Nooses - previously tagged the others 

Thanks to all who liked and tagged my books!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## kahuna

sparklingbean
imolaski

Tagged you!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Mica Jade

All caught up.

Thanks for the tags.

Have a great rest of the weekend!


----------



## ToniD

Caught up!

Here are the tags for my books:

eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

and here are the links:
http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6
http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## Jena H

Okay, all tagged up.  We had some new guests to the party, I see.  Thanks to one and all.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

And once again, I'm caught up.

My books:

http://www.amazon.com/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasti.../dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## liam.judge

Today i tagged:

Nina Croft (new book) 
Imolaski
sparklingbean


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning!

MelC - Indie Chicks (rest done)
Faith x 5
GailS x 4 (US Kindle and paperbacks)
Imolaski - u only have 1 tag on The MS Project)

For any newbies tagging, forget my signature line, and just use the following tags, especially since there are some weird ones already posted there, like outrageous kindle price and outrageous price - if anyone can "untick" these, I'd appreciate it.

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers


----------



## Caddy

Done deal.  Later!


----------



## joyce9

Thanks all for the tags and the likes! 

http://www.amazon.com/Arabic-Proverbs-Sayings-Joyce-Akesson/dp/9197895458/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&qid=1319995483&sr=8-17

I have also tagged many here. Shall continue on doing so too.

Joyce.


----------



## JFHilborne

thank you for all the tags, I've seen a little uptick in sales the past few days. Repaid the favor and tagged/liked.


----------



## Ann Chambers

All caught up. Tagged:

lmolaski - x4
sparklingbean
JFHilborne - thot I had tagged you before. Glad I looked!

My books are in my signature. All could use more tags, but especially my new one - Holiday Favorites! Thanks all for tags and likes!
Ann


----------



## Les Turner

Just checking in. We need some enw authors to join. Feels like forever sicne a new book has appeared for tagging.

I'll keep checking though.

Cheers everyone.


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up - all tags returned. 
Thanks for your tags and likes - especially for my new novel, "Eulogy's Secret." 
thanks, Grace x


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Got a few moments to catch up on my tagging. I always appreciate the tag-backs.


----------



## JFHilborne

Ann, added to your Holiday favorites tags. Love the look of your book


----------



## ToniD

All caught up through Joe Chiappetta.


----------



## Kimberly Montague

Took a few days off, but I'm all caught up now!


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Caught up.  Tagging is getting expensive, every time that I catch up on tagging, I buy a new book.  Toni, Badwater looks great, going to start it tonight!


----------



## David M. Brown

Hi

I'm a newbie so I'm playing catch up. I wondered if I could ask people to tag...

>>>Fezariu's Epiphany http://www.amazon.com/Fezarius-Epiphany-ebook/dp/B00515BM9W with:

fantasy, fantasy series, historical fantasy, fantasy adventure, medieval fantasy

>>>Short Stories I-IV http://www.amazon.com/Short-Stories-I-IV-ebook/dp/B00548LHM

psychological, dark, contemporary, short stories, dark fiction, chilling, control, human nature

Thanks so much!
Dave


----------



## David M. Brown

Sorry - forgot to say who I'd tagged/liked!

Doctor Barbara
Michael Yu
Todd Young
Victoria J
chrisanthropic
D A Boulter
Ann chambers
Kahuna
Caddy
Ashley Lynn Willis
JackDAlbrecht
Joyce9
lynnemurray
TerryS
Wingpeople
Eve Yohalem
ToniD
dggass
Faith
Nina Croft
sparklingbean

I hope I got everyone but if I missed anyone feel free to hit me with a big stick!

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Library4Science

All caught up. Thanks everyone for tagging me, it does seem to help and now that Amazon has cut the number of keywords you can enter on the Bookshelf to 7 this is about the only place you can get terms into the search database.

These tags are for the first 6 volumes in my history series and they haven't been in the tagging thread for a couple months so if you are fairly new you probably haven't tagged them yet.

Please copy the tags below, click on the link, type tt (quickly), paste
in the box and save. Please do not use the sig. images.

1. Discovery and Exploration http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004KAA9P2
American history,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material,kindle bargain books,discovery and exploration of america,christopher columbus magellan,the new world,coronado Pizarro Balboa de Soto,cartier sebastion cabot Drake Champlain Hudson ,eric the red pre-columbian voyages,ponce de leon in florida,john fiske,francis parkman,Mississippi Hudson St. Lawrence River

2. Colonization http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052ATGC6
American history,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material,kindle bargain books,founding of new amsterdam new york,pilgrim mayflower massachusetts new england,pequot massacre at fort mystic,st augustine huguenots dominique de gourgues,roanoke jamestown virginia,new sweden delaware maryland lord baltimore,quakers william penn pennsylvania,marquette mississippi joliet la salle,indentured white slaves in the colonies,harvard william and mary college

3. Revolution http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052AUF8K
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,kindle bargain books,1776 revolution united states boston massacre,battle lexington concord bunker hill long island,battle ticonderoga white plains trenton princeton,george washington braddock valley forge ,surrender burgoyne cornwallis montcalm,lafayette wayne wolfe,battle quebec stony point yorktown,John Paul Jones bon homme richard serapis ,benjamin franklin thomas jefferson james madison

4. The Critical Period http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052ABLQ0
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,united states of america,kindle bargain books,american democracy constitution thomas jefferson,george washington mount vernon,napoleon louisiana purchase new world power,columbia river northwest ordinance fur trade ,settlements public land problem ,john hancock james madison ,treaty of paris independence union,cotton gin slavery

5. 1812 Before and After http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057U1CQ4
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,united states of america,kindle bargain books,war of 1812 star spangled banner burning washington,battle of lake erie lake champlain tippecanoe new orleans,lewis and clark expedition crossing the great divide ,constitution guerriere java chesapeake shannon,robert fulton hudson albany clermont ,treaty of ghent first protective tariff disarmament on the lakes,monroe doctrine missouri compromise,alexander hamilton aaron burr duel trial

6. The Developing Nation http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005C6EL5M
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,united states of america,kindle bargain books developing nation,buffalo lake erie hudson river albany canal ,american railroad locomotive telegraph ,seminole creek black hawk ,jackson calhoun webster hayne ashburton,slavery anti-slavery slave-breaking abolition,battle of san jacinto alamo texas annexation,united states bank panic of 1837,log-cabin and hard cider campaign

Thanks for the tags.

Cheers,
Charlie Reese


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Boo! Happy Halloween. Have fun today!

DavidBrown

For any newbies tagging, forget my signature line, and just use the following tags, especially since there are some weird ones already posted there, like outrageous kindle price and outrageous price - if anyone can "untick" these, I'd appreciate it.

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Please use these tags for  [URL=http://amzn]http://amzn.to/oSrMRg[/url] -

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers


----------



## sparklingbean

Hey guys please help tag my book the link is
http://www.amazon.com/Bound-Arelia-Paranormal-Romance-ebook/dp/B0060EHJX6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1319909139&sr=1-1
Kindly check the existing tags. I will start tagging people too.

Guys so far I have tagged
Todd Young
Tristan J. Tarwater
Laina Turner
Toni DWiggins
Nina Croft
James N. Powell
David M. Brown
kimberly Montague
Jenny Hilbrone
Joe Chiappetta


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged all the new members!

Have a spooky Halloween!


----------



## katiecramer

Hi everyone and Happy Halloween!

I'm new here but I've just tagged and 'liked' everyone from a few pages back in the UK tag thread. If I've missed any let me know! I will get to work with authors in this thread this afternoon.

I'd be really grateful if you could tag my novelette 'What Lisa Did' with the following:

adult content, adultery, erotic, erotic fantasy, erotic fiction, erotic romance, erotic short story, erotica, explicit, explicit erotica, explicit sex, kindle erotica

Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/What-Lisa-Erotic-Adventures-ebook/dp/B0060BDE06/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320066923&sr=8-1
Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/What-Lisa-Erotic-Adventures-ebook/dp/B0060BDE06/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320066790&sr=8-1

I've only just realised how filthy some of those keywords sound. The book isn't that smutty, honest!

Thanks everyone!
Katie


----------



## Judi Coltman

Tagged and Liked:
Katie Cramer
David Brown 
J Hilborne
Nina Croft
Sparklingbean
Gail Seymour

For newbies:

I ask that you "Like" them and copy and paste the tags listed before the link.

humor, family life, judi coltman, lol, middle age, small town, cancer, chick lit, cougars, facebook

http://www.amazon.com/Just-Everyone-Little-Nuts-ebook/dp/B003ZDO7YY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315790709&sr=1-1

beach read, beaches, mystery, mystery thriller, suspense, suspense thrillers and mysteries, thriller, thriller fiction, bargain books, page turner, religion and violence, religion and mystery,

http://www.amazon.com/Name-Father-ebook/dp/B005H0XM4E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315790739&sr=1-3


----------



## kahuna

David M Brown
Katie Cramer

Tagged you!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## moondog

Not on Google+ yet? Join me here: https://plus.google.com/u/0/10 6558147675996200949/posts/XXJJ 5yuwbZE#106558147675996200949/ posts

Because this is going to be as big as facebook soon,and Google is still the reigning leader of search engines, it only makes sense for authors and readers to join, promote, educate and share via this new tool.
Adding a +1 to your website or blog will gain you further page ranking on the search engines and so if we join forces and +1 each others websites and/or blogs for your specific search terms, you will see better page ranks for your own sites as well as alert others in your 'circles' that you recommend the site for those search terms.

So punch: "The Judas Syndrome" into your Google search bar and pick: www.the-judas-syndrome.com as your +1, and if you have a website I'll do the same for you. (just send me your search term and website address via this thread)

It's a good thing, trust me. I'm a professional


----------



## Tess St John

All caught up!

Please tag me back, they're in my siggy!


----------



## ShaunaG

Hey everyone! Been awhile since I've stopped by - I've been working on the release of my second YA novel!

If you guys could help me with some tags for it, I'd really appreciate it. I'm going back five or so pages and tag people!

It's the second book in my sig or you can click here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006181DE2

And my preferred tags are: urban fantasy, young adult, young adult paranormal, young adult fantasy, shauna granger, elemental series, elementals, magic, strong supernatural heroine, supernatural, urban dark fantasy, magical realism, fairies


----------



## katiecramer

Thanks for the tags everyone.

Just tagged and liked:
Judi Koltman
kahuna
moondog
Tess St John
ShaunaG


----------



## Ann Chambers

Happy Halloween everyone! Boo!

JFHillborne - Thanks! I do the covers myself and am learning with each one!

Tagged:
David M. Brown 
katiecramer
ShaunaG - new 1

I appreciate all tags back, especially for my new Holiday book! My books are in my signature.


----------



## dwallacefleming

Just started tagging. First post here.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005BYEVDM/ref=tag_dpp_yt_edpp_rt?redirect=true&redirect=true#tags

Please like and tag:

contemporary fiction, contemporary romance, humor, kindle authors, kindle book, literary fiction, relationships, young adult humor


----------



## ToniD

AdriannaWhite said:


> Caught up. Tagging is getting expensive, every time that I catch up on tagging, I buy a new book. Toni, Badwater looks great, going to start it tonight!


Adrianna, thanks so much! Hope you enjoy it.

All caught up.

Here are the tags for my books:

eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

and here are the links:
http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6
http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## dwallacefleming

Just started tagging. Second post here.

I've liked and tagged:
TerryS
Doctor Barbara
ToniD
Kahuna
chrisanthropic
dggass
JackDAlbrecht
Ashley Lynn Wills

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005BYEVDM/ref=tag_dpp_yt_edpp_rt?redirect=true&redirect=true#tags

Please like and tag:

contemporary fiction, contemporary romance, humor, kindle authors, kindle book, literary fiction, relationships, young adult humor


----------



## Ashley Lynn Willis

I'm caught up to everyone except David and Shauna. I tagged the first book in your sig lines and will hit the rest in your sigs tomorrow. Gotta pick up the kids from preschool and get ready for halloween. Thanks for all the tags! http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao

*Please tag my book with the following: *

contemporary romance, paranormal, beach read, southern setting, fantasy romance, paranormal romance, romance, ashley willis, ashley lynn willis, adult romance, explicit romance, breast cancer, mastectomy


----------



## seventhspell

Hello caught up new for me today were, 
David M. Brown
katiecramer
ShaunaG  new one
dwallacefleming

thanks for any tags back from new people my links are in my signature line


----------



## VDouglas

Requesting likes and tags... I know there's a lot, but if you can just tag Servant of the Gods, The Coming Storm, Song of the Fairy Queen and The Last Resort, I'd appreciate it!

http://amzn.to/ucfueZ


*Servant of the Gods series*
by Valerie Douglas


----------



## friedgreen

all tagged through 842


----------



## Laura Kaye

Hi guys! Tomorrow, 11/1, is the official release day of my contemporary fantasy romance, NORTH OF NEED! The Kindle version went live tonight! Could I please trouble you to like and tag! And I'll start hopping back 6-8 pages now to catch any newbies.

Kindle listing: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0061EOBK4

Tags: fantasy romance, contemporary romance, contemporary fantasy, greek mythology, greek gods, paranormal romance, christmas romance, winter, snow god, entangled publishing, laura kaye, grieving, widow

Many thanks!

 Laura Kaye


----------



## Caddy

Done for the day. Some new ones today, hi there!

I am trying to enlarge the number of things people can search for to have my book come up. *Therefore, I would ask that you please use the tags I request*. If you don't want to copy, type tt and paste, then* please do not use the first tags on the page, but search all of the tags for the book for the tags I list here. * It would be much easier to copy, hit tt and paste, but your choice. I will tag for you however you ask, for however many books you have in exchange.

*New taggers*:I would love some "*likes*" and *tag*s for both *Kindle* and *paperback*, and would appreciate it very much! *Please do use the tags I list here, instead of checking the first ones on the page.*

*Here are the tags that I would like used for paperback*: coming of age fiction, romance, historical romance, deception, France, artist, bohemian, drama, struggle, nineteenth century Paris

*Here is the link to the paperb*ack: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316971126&sr=8-1

*Here are the tags for the Kindle book, please do not use the tags above, but the following ones instead:* series, Impressionist, art, nonconformist, Modernism, raw talent, loss of innocence, abstract artist, visionary artist, French romance.

*Here is the link for Kindle book*: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316401819&sr=1-1

Just copy the tags, go to the link and hit the like, then type tt and paste. Hit save. Cool!


----------



## Tom S. Figueiredo

*36 NEW BOOKS tagged today (pages 835-842)*

I would be thankful for your *tags and "LIKE".*

*MY BOOK:* http://www.amazon.com/I-remember-my-circus-ebook/dp/B005EZ0W0Y
*PLEASE USE THESE TAGS:* childrens books, circus, 3rd grade books, 4th grade books, 99 cent kindle books, bargain kindle books, childhood, picture books, relationships, children s kindle

THANKS!


----------



## Laura Kaye

Okay, I got through pp 835--841.

Faith
Mel Comley
ToniD
D.A. Boulter
Lexy Harper
Rachel Yu
Caddy
Sara Pierce--some new tags
Todd Young--some new tags
Avery June
Grace Elliott
Dr. Dhillon
Juliet Moore
Gio Pago
Victoria J
christanthopic
Steve Vernon
Eve Yohalem
Juliette Sobranet
liam.judge
Steven L. Hawk
MG Scarsbrook
Ashley Willis
Ed O'Dell
Jena H
Lynne Murray--new
Red Tash
Peter M
Kimberly Montague

I'll get to more soon!

Thanks all!

 Laura


----------



## Jena H

All done and caught up.  Nice to see some new faces.  

David M. Brown, on your first post on p. 841, both the links in the body of your e-mail are to the same book.


----------



## ToniD

Caught up through the bottom of 842.

Here are the tags for my books:

eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

and here are the links:
http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6
http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!

And a happy Halloween.


----------



## Todd Young

I've liked and tagged everything new since my last post.

You can paste these tags: m m romance, gay college, gay jocks, gay romance, coming out, gay teen, gay erotica, m m erotica

To my new book: http://www.amazon.com/Dressing-Up-ebook/dp/B005ME7MPK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315694136&sr=1-1

Any tags for Corrupted are also appreciated.


----------



## Todd Young

moondog said:


> Not on Google+ yet? Join me here: https://plus.google.com/u/0/10 6558147675996200949/posts/XXJJ 5yuwbZE#106558147675996200949/ posts
> 
> Because this is going to be as big as facebook soon,and Google is still the reigning leader of search engines, it only makes sense for authors and readers to join, promote, educate and share via this new tool.
> Adding a +1 to your website or blog will gain you further page ranking on the search engines and so if we join forces and +1 each others websites and/or blogs for your specific search terms, you will see better page ranks for your own sites as well as alert others in your 'circles' that you recommend the site for those search terms.
> 
> So punch: "The Judas Syndrome" into your Google search bar and pick: www.the-judas-syndrome.com as your +1, and if you have a website I'll do the same for you. (just send me your search term and website address via this thread)
> 
> It's a good thing, trust me. I'm a professional


I got a 404 not found on the link you provided.


----------



## AlisaC

Whew, it's been awhile! Got the following

Ann Chambers
Judi Coltman
Gwenan
Sara pierce
Soesposito
Joyce9
Wingpeople (new one)
Eve Yohalem
Dggass (new one)
Mel comely
Faith
GailSeymour
Ccjames
toniD
imolaski
sparklingbean
JFHilborne
David M. Brown (new book?)
Katiecramer (lol)
shaunaG (got them all)
dwallacefleming (just got the one—no tags on the rest?)
Vdouglas
Laura Kaye
Ryne douglas pearson


----------



## JFHilborne

Caught up for today. Thanks to all those who tagged me. Happy Halloween.


----------



## kahuna

Katie Cramer
D Wallace Fleming
Laura Kaye
V Douglas
Ryne Douglas Pearson

Tagged you!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Mica Jade

All tagged up. Got all the new books!

Hope you had a great weekend!

Thanks for the tags.


----------



## lynnemurray

Welcome newbies and congratulations to those with new books or projects (whoa, Ryne Douglas Pearson, good for you!)!

Today I tagged:
David M Brown - 2x
Katie Cramer - could only tag US version. sorry
Michael Poeltl - 2x couldn’t get to the google+1 thingie page
Shauna Granger, Stephanie Mooney - new one
David Wallace Fleming - 1x no tags on other 3 yet
Valerie Douglas 4x
Laura Kaye - new one, congratulations!
Ryne Douglas Pearson - tagged it - congrats on movie tie-in!

Thanks to all who tagged/liked my books!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## Becca Smejkal

Hi Everyone! I'm new to the thread. I went back six pages and tagged all the books. I would really appreciate you tagging my new release, Taffy. You can find it in the link below or in my signature. My tags should be already on the book, but if not, please let me know. Thanks for taking the time to tag my book. This is so exciting! 

Taffy - http://www.amazon.com/Taffy-Young-Adult-Romance-ebook/dp/B0060ZFPNG/


----------



## Patty Jansen

I've just put up a new short story, which I'm also trying to make free:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006209NW8


----------



## katiecramer

Morning all (here in the UK at least!)

Thanks for the tags and likes so far. Here are mine again in case anybody missed them:

adult content, adultery, erotic, erotic fantasy, erotic fiction, erotic romance, erotic short story, erotica, explicit, explicit erotica, explicit sex, kindle erotica

Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/What-Lisa-Erotic-Adventures-ebook/dp/B0060BDE06/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320066923&sr=8-1
Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/What-Lisa-Erotic-Adventures-ebook/dp/B0060BDE06/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320066790&sr=8-1

Is it possible for anyone to add the following please?

*couples erotica, married erotica*

I can't get past the 15 tag limit to add them myself.

I have 'liked' and tagged the following today:

Ann Chambers
dwallacefleming
ToniD
Ashley Lynn Willis
seventhspell
VDouglas
friedgreen
Laura K
Caddy
Tom S. Figueiredo
Jena H
Todd Young
Ryne Douglas Pearson
AlisaC
JFHilborne
Mica Jade
lynnemurray
Becca Smejkal
Patty Jansen


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Happy November!

katiecramer x 2
shaunaG - new book
dwallacef - tags put (I think only one book had any, so they're started)
vdouglas
laurakaye - new one
RyneDouglas - Simple Simon request
BeccaS - new one

For any newbies tagging, forget my signature line, and just use the following tags, especially since there are some weird ones already posted there, like outrageous kindle price and outrageous price - if anyone can "untick" these, I'd appreciate it.

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers


----------



## Eve Yohalem

All caught up!


----------



## kahuna

Becca Smegkal

Tagged you!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here.


----------



## Ann Chambers

Welcome to the new taggers! 

All caught up, with:
dwallacefleming x4
VDouglas x4
Laura Kaye
Ryne Douglas Pearson
Becca Smejkal
Patty Jansen - new 1
katiecramer - new tags

My books are in my signature and I appreciate all tags/likes back! Here's to an awesome November everyone!


----------



## aaronpolson

Bag in the tagging again.

I'm working back from here--

Thanks for the tags in return.


----------



## RGPorter

Went back and tagged the last few pages. Lots of great looking stuff out there. I have 2 books out currently. More to come each month. Here are mine.

Shades of Night: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005R1PD9K
Shadow of the Wolf: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0060E3ZXO


----------



## cblewgolf

Back to tagging as well.
Would appreciate tags for my new release below, The Lost Journal.

THANKS!


----------



## Becca Smejkal

Hi!  All caught up again!  It's a little quicker the second day! 

Happy November!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Thank you for all the tags for my new book. 
All caught up again. 

See you all tomorrow.
Grace x


----------



## liam.judge

Today i tagged:

David M. Brown
katiecramer
ShaunaG (new book)
dwallacefleming
VDouglas
Laura Kaye (new book)
Ryne Douglas Pearson
Becca Smejkal
Patty Jansen
RGPorter
cblewgolf


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up!!! 

Thanks for the tags back!


----------



## Caddy

Got all the newbies and new realeases. Hi, welcome and congrats.

*Eve*: *OMG!* *Parrot books*! I have 2 parrots, an African Grey (who has an endless vocabulary) and a White Capped Pionus. Do you have an Amazon, or do you just want to write stories about parrots? I will definitely get all of your books once my Kindle FIRE comes, even though I am not a young tween. Anything parrot is for me!


----------



## ToniD

All caught up, since p.842.

Here are the tags for my books:

eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

and here are the links:
http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6
http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## Ashley Lynn Willis

I'm caught up to everyone including David and Shauna, now. Thanks for all the tags! http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao

*Please tag my book with the following: *

contemporary romance, paranormal, beach read, southern setting, fantasy romance, paranormal romance, romance, ashley willis, ashley lynn willis, adult romance, explicit romance, breast cancer, mastectomy


----------



## RGPorter

Tagged those that were below my post.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

all caught up again -- even with the cat sitting between me and the keyboard!


----------



## lynnemurray

Thanks to all who tagged and liked my books.

today I tagged & liked:

Becca Smejkal
Patty Jansen - I’m having trouble figuring out how to make items free also!
katiecramer added couples erotica, married erotica
R.G. Porter - 2x
Chris Blewitt - 3x

All caught up!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## katiecramer

Morning everyone. Thanks for all the tags and likes. All caught up with:

Doctor Barbara
Eve Yohalem
kahuna
Steve Vernon
aaronpolson
RGPorter
cblewgolf
Grace Elliot
liam.judge
D. A. Boulter

Think that's everyone for now!


----------



## Steve Vernon

And caught up to here.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning everyone & thanks for the book love.

RGPorter 
Cblewgolf

For any newbies tagging, forget my signature line, and just use the following tags, especially since there are some weird ones already posted there, like outrageous kindle price and outrageous price - if anyone can "untick" these, I'd appreciate it.

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers


----------



## liam.judge

All caught up


----------



## DDScott

Good Mornin', Tag Luuuvvv Peeps!

Happy Hump Day!!!

I am looking forward to catching up today with all your new releases and our new members too!

Here are my latest releases, which could use y'all's Tag Luuuvvv:

*MADNESS UNDER THE MISTLETOE*

*LICENSED FOR LOVE*

*FLUID FULFILLMENT*

Thanks Bunches!!!

P.S. I'll come back and post a list in a bit of all the new ones I've tagged today!!! Cheers!!!

P.S.S. Here's who I just tagged:

Terry Simpson
Lexy Harper
Ann Chambers
Diane Winger
Judi Coltman
Eve Yohalem
Toni Dwiggins
Tristan Tarwater
Jenny Hilborne
Joyce Akesson
D.G. Gass
Mel Comley
Faith Mortimer
S. Gail Seymour
Nina Croft
CC James
LainaTurner
Kira Saito
Jaqueline Girdner
Grace Elliot


----------



## Judi Coltman

All caught up again!


----------



## Caddy

Early today, all caught up.


----------



## T.M.souders author

Wow, been gone a while, and let me tell you, it took forever to get caught up! But I'm there--finally! Here are mine. ALso, I have a new Christmas novelette out which could use some love. Thanks!

Tags: 
adversity, inspirational romance, romance contemporary, womens fiction, christian romance, contemporary fiction, love story, tragedy, true love, family drama, romance, women s fiction, hope

http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-On-Hope-ebook/dp/B005CPD2BC/
http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-Hope-T-M-Souders/dp/1463721013/

**********************************************************************
Tags: Christmas, holiday, chick lit, romance, heart warming, small town, short story, novelette, TM Souders

http://www.amazon.com/Dashing-Through-The-Snow-ebook/dp/B005ZUXIT0/


----------



## Ann Chambers

All caught up. Tagged:

RGPorter
cblewgolf
DDScott - love the Mistletoe cover!
T.M.Souders

My books are in my signature - I appreciate all tags back!


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up this morning...any tags back are appreciated!


----------



## Mark Lord

I'm new to this tagging idea, but willing to give it a go - just went back 5 pages and did tagging up to this point.

Would you be able to tag: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0050DEQIE/

With the following tags:

science fiction, alternate history, ww1, first world war, flanders, somme, short stories, historical fiction, orchid hunters, pharaoh, alternative history, how to write fiction, how to write historical fiction, werewolves, werewolf

Many thanks!

Mark


----------



## kahuna

Praetur Naturam (Mark)

Tagged you!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I got back after almost a week. Trying to catch up with new authors. I will reciprocate all the tags.  My books are in signature and will appreciate your help. Thanks.


----------



## ToniD

Caught up through here.

Here are the tags for my books:

eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

and here are the links:

http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6
http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0


Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Yeah, all caught up.
Thanks for the tags and I've tagged everyone back to date. 
Grace x


----------



## Mark Lord

Many thanks for all the tags guys!


----------



## Mark Lord

This tagging lark is fun! I'm going to add one more as I've caught up with the last few and will be monitoring the board over the next few days for more opportunities to tag others.

My short story Chivalry is at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005JZ4UNE and http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005JZ4UNE - if you can tag it that would be awesome!

historical fiction, adventure, novel, scotland, medieval, epic, castle, battle, suspense, magic, knight, middle ages, short story, fantasy, heroic


----------



## Pamela

I hope it's okay to join you all.  My books are in the signature.  I'll go backward, from this page and tag everyone.  Would love to have more tags myself.  Thanks.


----------



## kahuna

Pamela
Praetur Naturam

Tagged you!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Becca Smejkal

All tagged up - have a great day!


----------



## friedgreen

ATU see ya.


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the new books and authors--welcome and congrats! My books are in the siggy.


----------



## mdohno

Caught up again.  Tagged these today: 

Becca Smejkal
Pamela
PraeterNaturam
Grace Elliot
ToniD
Tess St. John
Ann Chambers

Would love return tags. 

New Release Today: Target of Betrayal - tags:  romantic suspense, romance novel, suspense, romantic mystery, texas, melissa ohnoutka, danger, human trafficking, revenge, exciting

All books are in my siggy. Thanks so much!


----------



## Pamela

Thanks Kahuna - figured it out.  Got everyone on this page and part of the last one.  Takes some time.  Got caught up in reading synopsis'.  Congratulations to Mdohno on new release.


----------



## Mica Jade

Got all the new ones. All Tagged Up!

Thanks for the tags.


----------



## lynnemurray

Congratulations to those with new books! All caught up now.

Today I liked and tagged:

D.D. Scott - 2 new ones TM Souders - new one
Mark Lord - 3x US only, sorry, can’t do UK
Pamela Richter 3x
Melissa Ohnoutka - new one

Thanks for those who liked/tagged my books!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## katiecramer

Hi everyone. All caught up to here. New ones I've tagged and liked:

DDScott
T.M.souders, author
PraeterNaturam
*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon)
Pamela
friedgreen
Amyshojai
mdohno

Here's mine for anyone new:

adult content, adultery, erotic, erotic fantasy, erotic fiction, erotic short story, erotica, couples erotica, married erotica, cheap, cheap erotica, explicit sex, kindle erotica

Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/What-Lisa-Erotic-Adventures-ebook/dp/B0060BDE06/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320066923&sr=8-1
Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/What-Lisa-Erotic-Adventures-ebook/dp/B0060BDE06/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320066790&sr=8-1

Thanks!


----------



## TerryS

Caught up again. Special shout out to my fb friend Valerie.

My tags: Caught up to here.

My tags: fantasy series, assassins, etchings, action, adventure, elements, elemental magic, fantasy, epic fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword, sword and sorcery, magic, war, epic

Links : http://www.amazon.com/Etchings-Power-Aegis-Gods-ebook/dp/B005T81CMI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Etchings-Power-Aegis-Gods-ebook/dp/B005T81CMI


----------



## katiecramer

TerryS - tagged and liked.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Tagging away this morning. Thanks for the tag backs.


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up. Thanks for the tags from the new folks.


----------



## Ann Chambers

Good to see a couple of new taggers! Welcome!

Tagged:
PraeterNaturam x5
Pamela x3
mdohno - new 1

My books are in my signature. Thanks for the tags!
Ann


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Caught up with new books and requests. Thanks everyone and glad to see some new faces and books.

DDScott
TMSouders
PraeterN
Pamela
Mdohno

For any newbies tagging, forget my signature line, and just use the following tags, especially since there are some weird ones already posted there, like outrageous kindle price and outrageous price - if anyone can "untick" these, I'd appreciate it.

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers

Please use these tags for the following children's books:

Chester the Chesapeake, Barbara Ebel, children's books, picture books, dog books, inspirational children's books, therapy dogs, dog memoir

http://amzn.to/bm2xld

http://amzn.to/9gg9LR

http://amzn.to/9vLUDy


----------



## apatos99

I'm caught up I believe.  If I missed anyone let me know.  And thanks for the tagbacks!


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up again --

Darker Matter:



Would like some signal boost. Thanks, and happy tagging!


----------



## ToniD

Caught up through here.

Here are the tags for my books:

eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

and here are the links:

http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6
http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up again!

Thanks for tags back...they're in my siggy!


----------



## chrisanthropic

All caught up to here.

kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy, thieves, adventure, dungeons and dragons, fantasy apprentice, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, father and daughter, half elf, strong heroine, female author


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up again, it certainly helps to check in regularly. 

Thank you for my tags, 

Grace x


----------



## mdohno

I agree! Checking regular is a must! LOL Caught up again today!! 
Thanks to all who have tagged and liked!


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.

Pamela, you may want to contact Amazon about removing a couple of negative tags you have on your books.  Check them out.


----------



## Jenni

Hi everyone. We have a new author and was wondering if you all could work your tagging magic for her. The book title is Secret Vows by Mary Reed McCall. Here is the link.

http://www.amazon.com/Secret-Vows-ebook/dp/B0062W7YDQ/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1320362600&sr=8-3


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new ones. 

Jenn, that cover on Mary's new book looks great!


----------



## Gwenan Haines

Catching up on likes and tags. I liked Secret Vows but there are no tags? Not sure what tags author would prefer.


----------



## Jena H

All caught up again.  I think I was gone a day longer than I thought.

Thanks to one and all.


----------



## Gwenan Haines

Okay, finally caught up. Thanks to all who tagged my novella.


----------



## Becca Smejkal

All caught up - thanks for the tags!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

katiecramer said:


> Hi everyone. All caught up to here. New ones I've tagged and liked:
> PraeterNaturam
> *DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon)
> Pamela....


Just tagged you Katie. Mine are in signature for those who have not tagged yet. Will reciprocate. Thanks.


----------



## lynnemurray

Congratulations on the new books!

Today I tagged and liked:

Aaron Polson - Dark Matter
Mary Reed McCall - Secret Vows

And all caught up! Thanks to those who tagged/liked my books!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up again.


----------



## Juliette Sobanet

Hi everyone! Getting caught up over here. Today I tagged and liked:

Katie Cramer
Terry S
Aaron Polson
Toni D
Chrisanthropic
Melissa - mdohno
Mary Reed McCall suggested by Jennifer Talty
Gwenan Haines
Becca Smejkal

For any newbies, please tag my new release below. Here is the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Sleeping-with-Paris-ebook/dp/B005TNM736/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320401468&sr=8-1

And here are the tags you can use:

romantic comedy, romance contemporary, chick lit, paris, france, bargain books, beach read, humorous fiction, humorous romance, love story, womens fiction, kindle romance, friendship, infidelity, relationships

Also, I was wondering if someone on this thread may have accidentally added different tags to my book which don't fit, such as action, adventure, sci fi, crime fiction, etc? It looks as though maybe it was an accidental cut and paste. If this was you, would you be able to remove those tags from my new release below? It's a romantic comedy/chick lit/ women's fiction, so the action/crime tags don't really fit. Thanks so much for your help! I will ask Amazon if they can remove them, but thought I'd post about it here one more time in case the person is able to remove them. 

And as always, thanks so much for the likes and tags everyone!


----------



## Caddy

All caught up for Friday.


----------



## T.M.souders author

All tagged up!

Tags: 
adversity, inspirational romance, romance contemporary, womens fiction, christian romance, contemporary fiction, love story, tragedy, true love, family drama, romance, women s fiction, hope

http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-On-Hope-ebook/dp/B005CPD2BC/
http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-Hope-T-M-Souders/dp/1463721013/

**************
Tags: Christmas, holiday, chick lit, romance, heart warming, small town, short story, novelette, TM Souders

http://www.amazon.com/Dashing-Through-The-Snow-ebook/dp/B005ZUXIT0/


----------



## Mel Comley

I've just released a newbie that needs love in more ways than one. 

http://www.amazon.com/Dogs-Lorne-Simpkins-novellette-ebook/dp/B0063CCIA4/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1320404348&sr=1-6

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dogs-Lorne-Simpkins-novellette-ebook/dp/B0063CCIA4/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1320404348&sr=1-6

Thank you, off to catch up.

Mel♥


----------



## Mel Comley

Gone back 6 pages since my last visit, all caught up now.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Ann Chambers

Caught up. Great to see new titles! Happy Friday everyone!

Tagged:
aaronpolson - new 1
Jennifer Talty - new 1
Mel comley - new 1

My books are in my signature and I appreciate all tags back!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your new one Mel! Love them Greyhounds!


----------



## kahuna

Jennifer Talty

Tagged you!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Good morning!
Caught up:

apatos99 x2
Aaronpolson - Darker Matter
Jennifer - Secret Vows
Mel - new one x 2 - good luck

For any newbies tagging, forget my signature line, and just use the following tags, especially since there are some weird ones already posted there, like outrageous kindle price and outrageous price - if anyone can "untick" these, I'd appreciate it.

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers

Please use these tags for the following children's books:

Chester the Chesapeake, Barbara Ebel, children's books, picture books, dog books, inspirational children's books, therapy dogs, dog memoir

http://amzn.to/bm2xld

http://amzn.to/9gg9LR

http://amzn.to/9vLUDy


----------



## seventhspell

Hi caught up again new for me today were,

Pearson
JFHilborne
Becca Smejkal
Patty Jansen
cblewgolf
T.M.souders, author
PraeterNaturam
Pamela
mdohno, found i had not tagged target of betrayal so did 

aaronpolson got dark matter
Jennifer Talty
Mel Comley new

VDouglas
Laura Kaye
ToniD
Ryne Douglas 


my links are in my signature line thanks for any tags back


----------



## ToniD

Caught up through here.

Here are the tags for my books:

eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

and here are the links:

http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6
http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## lynnemurray

A quick tagging day, just tagged/liked Mel Comley's new one. Sorry I'm not yet able to tag UK edition. Up with PUPS!

All caught up now. Thanks to those who tagged/liked my books. 

Have a great weekend.

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## Becca Smejkal

Thanks for the tags!  Have a great weekend!


----------



## joyce9

Thanks all for the tags!

http://www.amazon.com/Arabic-Proverbs-Sayings-Joyce-Akesson/dp/9197895458/ref=zg_bs_11815_72

I have tagged many here. Shall continue doing so too.

Joyce.


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up. Have a great weekend, folks!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here.


----------



## katiecramer

Caught up with Juliette Sobanet and Mel Comley (I have also tagged/liked the books in your sig).

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Mel Comley

Thank you for your kind words and support on my new project.


----------



## friedgreen

ATU people.


----------



## Ann Chambers

All caught up. Quiet Friday, huh? 

Have a great weekend everyone!

My books are in my signature and I appreciate all tags!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Tagging again. Thanks for tag-backs.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

That took longer than I'd hoped, but haven't been by in a few days.  All caught up now.

S.


----------



## 1923

Hi everyone:
I will tag back if I can get a hand from you to tag my books

1923: A memoir (second edition)

http://www.amazon.com/1923-Memoir-Lies-Testaments-ebook/dp/B0060CKF52/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1320519515&sr=1-2
and

The Barley Hole Chronicles

http://www.amazon.com/The-Barley-Hole-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B006382B3C/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1320519566&sr=1-1

If anyone could do it on the UK and DE sites as well thanks.

Cheers,
Harry


----------



## ToniD

All caught up!

Thanks for the tags and likes.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up - if you're in the thread, you're tagged. 

thanks for the retun tags
Grace x


----------



## kahuna

1923

I'm a Montecito guy as well!

Tagged you!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Amyshojai

1923 said:


> Hi everyone:
> I will tag back if I can get a hand from you to tag my books
> 
> 1923: A memoir (second edition)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/1923-Memoir-Lies-Testaments-ebook/dp/B0060CKF52/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1320519515&sr=1-2
> and
> 
> The Barley Hole Chronicles
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Barley-Hole-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B006382B3C/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1320519566&sr=1-1
> 
> If anyone could do it on the UK and DE sites as well thanks.
> 
> Cheers,
> Harry


Hi Harry, tagged your books in the US side. Folks have to purchase a book from the UK or DE site in order to be able to tag.


----------



## Caddy

All tagged.  See ya!


----------



## David M. Brown

Just played catch up for the week 

Realised I forgot my paperbacks last time so have added these now... d'oh! Also someone kindly pointed out that my 'Short Stories I-IV' link was just linking to Fezariu's Epiphany so I've updated that now. Sorry for the inconvenience!

>>>Fezariu's Epiphany http://www.amazon.com/Fezarius-Epiphany-David-M-Brown/dp/1456500597 (paperback - for everyone (sorry!))
>>>Fezariu's Epiphany http://www.amazon.com/Fezarius-Epiphany-ebook/dp/B00515BM9W with: (ebook - for new)

fantasy, fantasy series, historical fantasy, fantasy adventure, medieval fantasy, epiphany, adventure, alternate world, worldbuilding

>>>Short Stories I-IV http://www.amazon.com/Short-Stories-I-IV-David-Brown/dp/1463577788 (paperback - for everyone (sorry!))
>>>Short Stories I-IV http://www.amazon.com/Short-Stories-I-IV-ebook/dp/B00548LHM8 (ebook - for everyone)

psychological, dark, contemporary, short stories, dark fiction, chilling, control, human nature

Thanks and thanks for the great tag love so far!!
Dave


----------



## HeidiHall

All caught up and would appreciate any tags & "Likes" for my newest book . (last one in my signature - Flirting With Death).

You can copy and paste for easy tagging: mystery and humor, chick lit with an edge, suspense series, heidi hall, paranormal mystery, paranormal suspense, assassins, cia, humorous romantic suspense

Thanks so much all! 

~Heidi


----------



## Library4Science

Library4Science
Status: Jane Austen
***
Online Online

Gender: Male
Western Pa
Posts: 272

View Profile WWW Email Personal Message (Online)

Re: Author Tag Exchange -- COMBINED thread
« Reply #21020 on: October 31, 2011, 01:09:27 AM »
Reply with quoteQuote Modify messageModify Remove messageRemove
All caught up. Thanks everyone for tagging me, it does seem to help and now that Amazon has cut the number of keywords you can enter on the Bookshelf to 7 this is about the only place you can get terms into the search database.

These tags are for the first 6 volumes in my history series and they haven't been in the tagging thread for a couple months so if you are fairly new you probably haven't tagged them yet.

Please copy the tags below, click on the link, type tt (quickly), paste
in the box and save. Please do not use the sig. images.

1. Discovery and Exploration http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004KAA9P2
American history,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material,kindle bargain books,discovery and exploration of america,christopher columbus magellan,the new world,coronado Pizarro Balboa de Soto,cartier sebastion cabot Drake Champlain Hudson ,eric the red pre-columbian voyages,ponce de leon in florida,john fiske,francis parkman,Mississippi Hudson St. Lawrence River

2. Colonization  [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052ATGC6[/url]
American history,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material,kindle bargain books,founding of new amsterdam new york,pilgrim mayflower massachusetts new england,pequot massacre at fort mystic,st augustine huguenots dominique de gourgues,roanoke jamestown virginia,new sweden delaware maryland lord baltimore,quakers william penn pennsylvania,marquette mississippi joliet la salle,indentured white slaves in the colonies,harvard william and mary college

3. Revolution http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052AUF8K
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,kindle bargain books,1776 revolution united states boston massacre,battle lexington concord bunker hill long island,battle ticonderoga white plains trenton princeton,george washington braddock valley forge ,surrender burgoyne cornwallis montcalm,lafayette wayne wolfe,battle quebec stony point yorktown,John Paul Jones bon homme richard serapis ,benjamin franklin thomas jefferson james madison

4. The Critical Period http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052ABLQ0
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,united states of america,kindle bargain books,american democracy constitution thomas jefferson,george washington mount vernon,napoleon louisiana purchase new world power,columbia river northwest ordinance fur trade ,settlements public land problem ,john hancock james madison ,treaty of paris independence union,cotton gin slavery

5. 1812 Before and After  [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057U1CQ4[/url]
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,united states of america,kindle bargain books,war of 1812 star spangled banner burning washington,battle of lake erie lake champlain tippecanoe new orleans,lewis and clark expedition crossing the great divide ,constitution guerriere java chesapeake shannon,robert fulton hudson albany clermont ,treaty of ghent first protective tariff disarmament on the lakes,monroe doctrine missouri compromise,alexander hamilton aaron burr duel trial

6. The Developing Nation  [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005C6EL5M[/url]
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,united states of america,kindle bargain books developing nation,buffalo lake erie hudson river albany canal ,american railroad locomotive telegraph ,seminole creek black hawk ,jackson calhoun webster hayne ashburton,slavery anti-slavery slave-breaking abolition,battle of san jacinto alamo texas annexation,united states bank panic of 1837,log-cabin and hard cider campaign

Thanks for the tags.

Cheers,
Charlie Reese
Report to moderator 24.144.175.206

Bargain Formatting & Conversion $15 -- Scanning & OCR 50¢ per page.


----------



## Library4Science

Library4Science
Status: Jane Austen
***
Online Online

Gender: Male
Western Pa
Posts: 272

View Profile WWW Email Personal Message (Online)

Re: Author Tag Exchange -- COMBINED thread
« Reply #21020 on: October 31, 2011, 01:09:27 AM »
Reply with quoteQuote Modify messageModify Remove messageRemove
All caught up. Thanks everyone for tagging me, it does seem to help and now that Amazon has cut the number of keywords you can enter on the Bookshelf to 7 this is about the only place you can get terms into the search database.

These tags are for the first 6 volumes in my history series and they haven't been in the tagging thread for a couple months so if you are fairly new you probably haven't tagged them yet.

Please copy the tags below, click on the link, type tt (quickly), paste
in the box and save. Please do not use the sig. images.

1. Discovery and Exploration http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004KAA9P2
American history,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material,kindle bargain books,discovery and exploration of america,christopher columbus magellan,the new world,coronado Pizarro Balboa de Soto,cartier sebastion cabot Drake Champlain Hudson ,eric the red pre-columbian voyages,ponce de leon in florida,john fiske,francis parkman,Mississippi Hudson St. Lawrence River

2. Colonization  [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052ATGC6[/url]
American history,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material,kindle bargain books,founding of new amsterdam new york,pilgrim mayflower massachusetts new england,pequot massacre at fort mystic,st augustine huguenots dominique de gourgues,roanoke jamestown virginia,new sweden delaware maryland lord baltimore,quakers william penn pennsylvania,marquette mississippi joliet la salle,indentured white slaves in the colonies,harvard william and mary college

3. Revolution http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052AUF8K
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,kindle bargain books,1776 revolution united states boston massacre,battle lexington concord bunker hill long island,battle ticonderoga white plains trenton princeton,george washington braddock valley forge ,surrender burgoyne cornwallis montcalm,lafayette wayne wolfe,battle quebec stony point yorktown,John Paul Jones bon homme richard serapis ,benjamin franklin thomas jefferson james madison

4. The Critical Period http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052ABLQ0
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,united states of america,kindle bargain books,american democracy constitution thomas jefferson,george washington mount vernon,napoleon louisiana purchase new world power,columbia river northwest ordinance fur trade ,settlements public land problem ,john hancock james madison ,treaty of paris independence union,cotton gin slavery

5. 1812 Before and After  [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057U1CQ4[/url]
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,united states of america,kindle bargain books,war of 1812 star spangled banner burning washington,battle of lake erie lake champlain tippecanoe new orleans,lewis and clark expedition crossing the great divide ,constitution guerriere java chesapeake shannon,robert fulton hudson albany clermont ,treaty of ghent first protective tariff disarmament on the lakes,monroe doctrine missouri compromise,alexander hamilton aaron burr duel trial

6. The Developing Nation  [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005C6EL5M[/url]
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,united states of america,kindle bargain books developing nation,buffalo lake erie hudson river albany canal ,american railroad locomotive telegraph ,seminole creek black hawk ,jackson calhoun webster hayne ashburton,slavery anti-slavery slave-breaking abolition,battle of san jacinto alamo texas annexation,united states bank panic of 1837,log-cabin and hard cider campaign

Thanks for the tags.

Cheers,
Charlie Reese
Report to moderator 24.144.175.206

Bargain Formatting & Conversion $15 -- Scanning & OCR 50¢ per page.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning! Everyone set their clocks?

1923 x 2
DavidB - added/fixed
WriterG - new one - good luck

For any newbies tagging, forget my signature line, and just use the following tags, especially since there are some weird ones already posted there, like outrageous kindle price and outrageous price - if anyone can "untick" these, I'd appreciate it.

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers

Please use these tags for the following children's books:

Chester the Chesapeake, Barbara Ebel, children's books, picture books, dog books, inspirational children's books, therapy dogs, dog memoir

http://amzn.to/bm2xld

http://amzn.to/9gg9LR

http://amzn.to/9vLUDy


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here.


----------



## Jena H

Me too, all caught up.  Nice to see some newcomers...  interesting books!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up - all the newbies liked and tagged. 

Thanks for the return likes and tags - especially for my new book "Eulogy's Secret."

Grace x


----------



## C. S. Hand

http://www.amazon.com/Splatterism-Recollections-Hellenistic-Asskicking-ebook/dp/B00528J7A4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1320586205&sr=8-2

Tags: fantasy, epic fantasy, dark fantasy, fantasy series, assassin, antihero

thank you!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up, welcome to the new taggers & congrats on new books!


----------



## Ann Chambers

Question for more experienced taggers. I see posts such as the one just above this one by CS Hand and they feel like "drive bys," like they just posted here to see if they can pick up tags without giving any - free tags, if you will. I always tag them, but I don't like it. (I'm not trying to pick on CS Hand. I hope he comes back and tags with us all. I've been thinking about this for a while.)

Is there a strategy for this kind of stuff? I am thinking to wait until someone who doesn't include "I'm going back and tagging the past 5 pages" makes a second post at least claiming to have given some tags before tagging them myself. But then again, I don't want to discourage anyone who might be sincere. Hmm.

Anyway, I'm all caught up. Tagged:

1923
David M. Brown
WriterGurl1
Library4Science
C.S. Hand

I appreciate all tags back. My books are in my signature.


----------



## 1923

I am getting caught up with the tagging the other authors. Thanks to those who have tagged me.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006382B3C/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk

http://www.amazon.com/1923-Memoir-Lies-Testaments-ebook/dp/B0060CKF52/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1320593382&sr=8-3

Cheers,
Harry


----------



## SelenaK

Hi everyone,

Going to start on brunch right now, but once that's done, I will begin the long task of starting from post #1 and working my way up to this page.

Thank you in advance for the tagging on your end.

*Here's my link* -----> http://www.amazon.com/Bend-Like-Bieber-Discovered-ebook/dp/B0063HO9EM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320595809&sr=8-1

Tags: *Entrepreneurship, Business, How To Get famous, How Do I Get Discovered, Music, Career, Success, self-help, personal development, How Do You Get A Record Deal, How To Record Music, Record Contract, Recording Deal, Justin Bieber*


----------



## damorales

Here's my link--I will start tagging immediately! 

http://www.amazon.com/Oh-Baby-ebook/dp/B0063AGFBO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320596249&sr=8-1

Thanks!!


----------



## kahuna

DA Morales
Salena K

Tagged you!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## SelenaK

SelenaK said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Going to start on brunch right now, but once that's done, I will begin the long task of starting from post #1 and working my way up to this page.
> 
> Thank you in advance for the tagging on your end.
> 
> *Here's my link* -----> http://www.amazon.com/Bend-Like-Bieber-Discovered-ebook/dp/B0063HO9EM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320595809&sr=8-1
> 
> Tags: *Entrepreneurship, Business, How To Get famous, How Do I Get Discovered, Music, Career, Success, self-help, personal development, How Do You Get A Record Deal, How To Record Music, Record Contract, Recording Deal, Justin Bieber*


Up to page 15 now and climbing.

If I'm getting 404 pages, should I just assume the book has been removed from Amazon and keep moving forward?


----------



## SelenaK

kahuna said:


> DA Morales
> Salena K
> 
> Tagged you!
> 
> My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.
> 
> You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:
> 
> romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
> 
> Maruru,
> 
> Kahuna


Hi Kahuna,

Just tagged you, thanks for your tags.

Back to page 15 for now.


----------



## ToniD

Caught up through here.

Here are the tags for my books:

eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

and here are the links:

http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6
http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up on tags, welcome to the new taggers & books.

We suggest you go back 6 pages -- that will catch all the regular taggers (for heaven's sake don't go back to page 1, you'll NEVER get done--and some of those folks are long gone  )

The easiest way to tag is go to the book page, hit TT and then copy/drag tags into the box and save. Others prefer you to copy the tags they list and copy those into the box and save.

Use descriptive terms as tags--not just genre tags but also some specifics--these help people find your book when they search for topics they like to read.


----------



## C. S. Hand

This sort of thing seems remarkably petty to bring up, and I think there are better uses of your time than speculating on whether or not people are tagging back. I hardly ever post on the amount of tagging I've done because that in that same time, I could be....tagging. I don't think I've ever had a tagging session where I have only done the minimum 6 pages back, as after a while you just get into a rhythm, and personally after that, I even just get bored of going back logically one page after the next and start clicking random pages.

Also, I would think the nature of a thread with 847 pages would have "drive bys"; you would be tasked to find more than 5 people who have tagged the entire thread and who have doggedly watched for new arrivals.





Ann Chambers said:


> Question for more experienced taggers. I see posts such as the one just above this one by CS Hand and they feel like "drive bys," like they just posted here to see if they can pick up tags without giving any - free tags, if you will. I always tag them, but I don't like it. (I'm not trying to pick on CS Hand. I hope he comes back and tags with us all. I've been thinking about this for a while.)
> 
> Is there a strategy for this kind of stuff? I am thinking to wait until someone who doesn't include "I'm going back and tagging the past 5 pages" makes a second post at least claiming to have given some tags before tagging them myself. But then again, I don't want to discourage anyone who might be sincere. Hmm.
> 
> Anyway, I'm all caught up. Tagged:
> 
> 1923
> David M. Brown
> WriterGurl1
> Library4Science
> C.S. Hand
> 
> I appreciate all tags back. My books are in my signature.


----------



## Amyshojai

C. S. Hand said:


> Also, I would think the nature of a thread with 847 pages would have "drive bys"; you would be tasked to find more than 5 people who have tagged the entire thread and who have doggedly watched for new arrivals.


*raising virtual paw* Since I started tagging--oh, over a year ago by now--I've not missed a day or a newbie unless by accident. There are several of us that do this. And I post a note (or try to) at least every other day or so even if no new ones have arrived, just so I can keep track AND so that others realize there are some who tag religiously.

It takes very little time to simply post a "caught up" note. Those who don't do so may be questioned. And sorry if that's hurt your feelings because you tag religiously (even if it doesn't show *gentle smile*) but it's how LOTS of the frequent/religious taggers feel about drive-bys. *shrug*


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.

Selena, you only have to go back 6 pages and tag from there to here, you don't have to go clear back to page 1.  

Ann, I know what you mean...I think they have asked us to provide a link to our tags in Amazon in the past because there were drive-bys.  Not sure about this and I bet the person who kind of oversees this will speak up when she comes on again.  

C.S. Hand-sorry if your feelings were hurt.  Unfortunately, when I was here about a month there were a lot of new taggers all of a sudden and guess what?  My tags did not go up accordingly.  So, that does get frustrating.  A few selfish people make others suspicious.  I have tagged you and everyone who asks.  I thank you for the tags (and others, too!) If all of a sudden I don't get any tags I will bitch again, and I am sure otheres will, too.


----------



## Les Turner

1923 and Selena gotcha!

Already had everyone else.

Cheers everyone.


----------



## Ardyth

Okay, this is really daunting for someone brand new like me... it's taken several hours to just go three pages back and figure out all the specifics of getting this to work, but I PROMISE I will get my other three pages done tomorrow (have to go to bed). And I did figure out how to untag some of the negative ones people have gotten as well, so I feel pretty proud of myself.

I have two books, links here or below... and here's the tags they currently have, although feel free to pick differently if you don't think they match:

Chosen Sister: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003VYBFDI
fantasy, magic, adventure, wizards, teen fantasy, young adult fantasy, chosen one, ardyth debruyn, middle grade, fiction, quest, monsters, mythological animals, magic sword, children s fantasy

A School for Villains: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0061I23PU
villains, dark lord, comedy, satire, childrens fantasy, magic school, magic, necromancy, harry potter, fantasy adventure, middle grade, young adult, humorous fiction, humorous fantasy, good and evil

Thanks so much and I'll keep up with this thread now to include all the new folks as well as finish my catch up.  I'm nervous and excited to join all this tagging.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here.


----------



## C. S. Hand

I have no problem posting names of those I have tagged, I just had no idea the level of suspicion was running at such elevated levels.  Though, if people are generally so circumspect, I don't really see how a simple list of names or "I'm caught up to this point" would really assuage such skepticism.

Sounds like perhaps a demand for screenshots is on the way  

Nevertheless, I will adopt the prevailing practice of the thread~~


----------



## katiecramer

Morning all. Feeling bleary-eyed today. Welcome to all new books and taggers.

Caught up with the following tags/likes:

Joe Chiappetta
Steven L. Hawk
WriterGurl1
Library4Science
Jena H
C. S. Hand
1923
SelenaK
damorales
Les Turner
ardyth

Here's mine for anyone new:

adult content, adultery, erotic, erotic fantasy, erotic fiction, erotic short story, erotica, couples erotica, married erotica, cheap, cheap erotica, explicit sex, kindle erotica, erotic short, erotic romance

Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/What-Lisa-Erotic-Adventures-ebook/dp/B0060BDE06/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320066923&sr=8-1
Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/What-Lisa-Erotic-Adventures-ebook/dp/B0060BDE06/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320066790&sr=8-1

Thanks!


----------



## SelenaK

Amyshojai said:


> Caught up on tags, welcome to the new taggers & books.
> 
> We suggest you go back 6 pages -- that will catch all the regular taggers (for heaven's sake don't go back to page 1, you'll NEVER get done--and some of those folks are long gone )
> 
> The easiest way to tag is go to the book page, hit TT and then copy/drag tags into the box and save. Others prefer you to copy the tags they list and copy those into the box and save.
> 
> Use descriptive terms as tags--not just genre tags but also some specifics--these help people find your book when they search for topics they like to read.


Thank you so much for the tip - just tagged your books to test out the TT method.

I'll also take your advice and start six pages back.

Also, thank you to the authors who've tagged my book so far - this is great!


----------



## SelenaK

PHEW!!

All caught up...

Will be sure to check in every couple of days and this thread appears to move quite fast.

Cheers everyone.

Here's my link -----> http://www.amazon.com/Bend-Like-Bieber-Discovered-ebook/dp/B0063HO9EM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320595809&sr=8-1

Tags: Entrepreneurship, Business, How To Get famous, How Do I Get Discovered, Music, Career, Success, self-help, personal development, How Do You Get A Record Deal, How To Record Music, Record Contract, Recording Deal, Justin Bieber


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Ardyth, tagged your books--welcome to the thread! May you sell a bunch, they look fun.


----------



## Ann Chambers

Hand - sorry if I upset you. Good to see you came back over! I'd just seen several posts recently that sounded like someone posting here just to see if they might get some free tags - like this is a service we provide rather than a trade. 

Welcome to the new authors, and do only go back a few pages tagging. Anyone who currently tags will show up there or else they will post again soon.

Tagged today:
SelenaK
damorales
Ardyth

Off to work. Good day all! My books are in my signature. Thanks for all tags!


----------



## kahuna

CS Hand
Ardyth

Tagged you!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Brenda Carroll

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B00615IPRI/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
http://www.amazon.com/Red-Cross-Gold-XXIV-ebook/dp/B005SIVEJK/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
http://www.amazon.com/Red-Cross-Gold-XXIII-ebook/dp/B0053GAVT6/ref=pd_rhf_dp_shvl1	

action, adventure, ebook, fantasy, kindleboards authors, kindle book, kindle, fantasy series, knights, romance, sword and sorcery, templar, young adult romance, young adult fantasy, young adult

Thanks for all the great people who make this thread possible. Trying to do some catch up here.


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up.

I don't list the new ones I tag...should I? I start from my last post and go forward, isn't that the way to do it? I'll be honest, it takes long enough to tag, having to keep track would just be more time consuming and aren't we all busy writing? We're adults and I consider tagging an honor system type thing (and I understand there will always be people who abuse it).


----------



## Amyshojai

Tess St John said:


> I'm caught up.
> 
> I don't list the new ones I tag...should I? I start from my last post and go forward, isn't that the way to do it? I'll be honest, it takes long enough to tag, having to keep track would just be more time consuming and aren't we all busy writing? We're adults and I consider tagging an honor system type thing (and I understand there will always be people who abuse it).


Honestly, there's no "rule." Some people list, others don't. I'm with you it's hard enough to keep up without making lists, and I also consider it sort of the "honor system." But it takes very little time to post a note every day or so that "caught up to here" just so folks see your avatar and know you're active on the thread. *shrug*


----------



## aaronpolson

Tagging away...

Thanks for the tags in return. This thread rocks my little world.

(and please tag  and , neither in my signature--yet).

Cheers!


----------



## esnieto

Hello!

Newbie here; just went through the last six pages, as per the suggestion, to give tags to as many as I could (been at this task for a long time! Phew!), would be greatly appreciative of anyone who might also tag my first book, which is in dire need of some tag love (silly me, didn't realize how important they could be!):

"How Much Do You Weigh?": http://www.amazon.com/How-Much-You-Weigh-ebook/dp/B005S6N8DW/

Tags: women, womens health, fashion, weight, photography, beauty, body image, bathroom scale, ebook, photography book, photo essays, feminism, awesomeness, diet, food

Thank you thank you!! Will continue to reciprocate!

Erin


----------



## Pamela

Caddy, thanks.  I didn't know you could ask Amazon to remove tags.

Still Tagging.  Thanks to everyone.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you tagged, Erin, welcome to the thread.


----------



## Caddy

No, you don't have to list who you tagged. I don't. 
Done for the day. Some new ones today, hi there!

I am trying to enlarge the number of things people can search for to have my book come up. *Therefore, I would ask that you please use the tags I request. * If you don't want to copy, type tt and paste, then *please do not use the first tags on the page, but search all of the tags for the book for the tags I list here*. It would be much easier to copy, hit tt and paste, but your choice. I will tag for you however you ask, for however many books you have in exchange.

*New taggers*:I would love some "*likes*" and *tags* for both *Kindle* and *paperback*, and would appreciate it very much! *Please do use the tags I list here, instead of checking the first ones on the page.*

*Here are the tags that I would like used for paperback*: coming of age fiction, romance, historical romance, deception, France, artist, bohemian, drama, struggle, nineteenth century Paris

*Here is the link to the paperback*: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316971126&sr=8-1

*Here are the tags for the Kindle book, please do not use the tags above, but the following ones inste*ad: series, Impressionist, art, nonconformist, Modernism, raw talent, loss of innocence, abstract artist, visionary artist, French romance.

*Here is the link for Kindle book*: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316401819&sr=1-1

Just copy the tags, go to the link and hit the like, then type tt and paste. Hit save. Cool!


----------



## ToniD

NOTE to Brendan: the like button on the book page in your first link didn't work (at least for me). I was able to tag, though. The other two worked fine.

Caught up through here.

Here are the tags for my books:

eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

and here are the links:

http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6
http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## Becca Smejkal

All caught up here.  Hope you all had a great weekend!  Thanks for the tags!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Consider yourself newly tagged:

esnieto
Ardyth
DA Morales
Selenark
CsHand
Mel Comley
David M Brown
Writergurl
KatieCramer
Shauna G
D Wallace Fleming
V Douglas
Laura Kaye
Becca Smejkal
Patty Jansen
RG Porter
Cblewgolf
PraeterNaturam
Mdohno
Pamela
Jennifer Talty
TM Sounders
Aaron Polson
Brendan Carroll
1923

--------------------------------

For the new members to the thread:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Have caught up with:

Ardyth
Steve Vernon
C S Hand
katiecramer
Selenak


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Happy Monday everyone!

SelenaK
Damorales - now that's an original cover!
C.S.Hand
Ardyth - thanks for your sincerity and for joining us.
BrendanC
esnieto

For any newbies tagging, please use the following tags, especially since there are some weird ones already posted there, like outrageous kindle price and outrageous price - if anyone can "untick" these, I'd appreciate it.

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers

Please use these tags for the following children's books:

Chester the Chesapeake, Barbara Ebel, children's books, picture books, dog books, inspirational children's books, therapy dogs, dog memoir

http://amzn.to/bm2xld

http://amzn.to/9gg9LR

http://amzn.to/9vLUDy


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up - even though I should have been doing NaNoWriMo!
Looks like a late night for me!

Grace x


----------



## BrianKittrell

Putting this in as a placeholder, will update when I've finished working back the prior 6 pages (beginning with 6 pages back and working forward). 

Each book is the same title, but I'd love to have tags on each edition/format since it will help them all have better rankings:

- http://www.amazon.com/Circle-Sorcerers-Mages-Bloodmyr-ebook/dp/B005YIR9E8/
- http://www.amazon.com/Circle-Sorcerers-Mages-Bloodmyr-Novel/dp/0982949545/
- http://www.amazon.com/Circle-Sorcerers-Mages-Bloodmyr-Novel/dp/0982949529/

Tags: fantasy series, epic fantasy, fantasy, fantasy books, magic, sorcerer, sword and sorcery, wizard, brian kittrell, fantasy adventure, fantasy adventures, medieval fantasy, sorcery, wizardry, speculative fiction

Vote down: tt

Edit: Alright, done to this point, and gonig to do the next page before I quit for today. I noticed several I had already tagged before, either an indication that some old-timers are still around or some here took part in other tagging forums (like the CS one that has since closed down).


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

esnieto said:


> Hello!
> Newbie here;
> Erin


Welcome to the thread. Just tagged your book Erin. Mine are in signature. I will reciprocate any help with tagging. Thank you all.


----------



## LarryKahn

I'm caught up.


----------



## Todd Young

I've gone back and tagged all the new people since my last post, which was over a week ago.

If you could tag the books in my signature it would be appreciated.


----------



## kahuna

Es Nieto
Brian Kittrell

Tagged you!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Ardyth

I caught up to my new post and am now working on all the new people.  I just want to say, thanks people for explaining the tt thing.  It's brilliant and cut the time this takes in half.    I suggest mentioning it periodically for us newbies.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Here are the new-to-me books I tagged (and liked when I remembered!)  If you only feel like doing one of mine, Holiday Flirts in my signature is new.  

PM Richter
Erin Nieto
Becca Smejukal
Grace Elliot
Lary Kahn
Ardyth
Heidi Hall’s new one
Jena H
SelenaK
Damorales
CS Hand
Juliette Sobanet
Mel Comley’s new one


----------



## Mica Jade

After a long weekend, I've tagged all the new ones!

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## Kimberly Montague

Wow, I should not wait that long to tag!  All caught up again, but my hand is killing me!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up again.

I've noticed something funny. Never thought to mention it until now, but I'm wondering if any others have the same experience.

When I do the 'copy and paste' thing from an author's list of desired tags onto his page using TT, it doesn't stick the first time I try it during a tagging session. I refresh the page and see a bunch of empty tag boxes again. When I repeat the effort, the tags stick.

This happens only to the First book I tag during a session. Once the tags stick for that book, I don't have any problems with any other books during the rest of the tagging session. But a few days later, when I return to catch up again, its the same thing.

Anyone else seen this?

My books:

http://www.amazon.com/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasti.../dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## HeyDrew

@ D.A. Boulter: I didn't have any problem with my tags sticking on your pages. Could it be a browser issues perhaps?

Catching up about 5 pages back. Would love any new participants to tag my book as follows:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005LT35MA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005LT35MA

paranormal, mystery, horror, supernatural, haunted painting, haunted art, ghost, forsaken, psychological thriller, psychic, haunted house, ghost story, andrew van wey, indie, cheap


----------



## katiecramer

Hi everyone, all caught up again. New tags and 'likes':

Brendan Carroll
aaronpolson
esnieto
M. G. Scarsbrook
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
BrianKittrell
LarryKahn
Lisa Scott
Kimberley Montague
HeyDrew

Mine again (please don't use the older tags - these are the current ones):

adult content, adultery, erotic, erotic fantasy, erotic fiction, erotic short story, erotica, couples erotica, married erotica, cheap, cheap erotica, explicit sex, kindle erotica, erotic short, erotic romance

Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/What-Lisa-Erotic-Adventures-ebook/dp/B0060BDE06/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320066923&sr=8-1
Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/What-Lisa-Erotic-Adventures-ebook/dp/B0060BDE06/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320066790&sr=8-1

Thanks!


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hi,

Caught up. Also, be welcome to my recommendations site, goodkindles. There is another thread for this and link in my sig.

Best,

Adam


----------



## liam.judge

All caught up. Today i tagged:

T.M.souders
PraeterNaturam
Pamela
aaronpolson (new book)
Mary Reed McCall
Mel Comley (latest books)
1923
David M. Brown
WriterGurl1
C. S. Hand
SelenaK
damorales
Ardyth
Brendan Carroll
aaronpolson
esnieto
BrianKittrell
HeyDrew


----------



## Ann Chambers

Lots to tag today! Welcome to the new taggers!
DA - haven't noticed the first tag problem. Will watch for it tomorrow.

All caught up to here. Tagged:
Brendan Carroll
aaronpolson - 1 tag on Alone in the Dark looks like gibberish to me. Might want to check its tags. (I like your covers. Scary!)
esnieto
Jan Hurst-Nicholson - new one?
BrianKittrell - Your cover is great - very slick. Like it.
Larry Kahn
Lisa Scott - new 1
HeyDrew

My books are in my signature. Appreciate any tags back.


----------



## esnieto

Wow - thank you everyone for the tags! I'm loving this!! What a wonderful and mutually supportive community you've built.

Headed back to tag all posts within the last day.

http://www.amazon.com/How-Much-You-Weigh-ebook/dp/B005S6N8DW/

Tags: 
women, womens health, fashion, weight, photography, beauty, body image, bathroom scale, ebook, photography book, photo essays, feminism, awesomeness, diet, food


----------



## Melanie13

This is a wonderful idea. I am a new author and really appreciate it. I went back and tagged as many as I could, and will come back later to tag more. I'm posting the link for my novel, Ashford, below.

Possible tags: WWII, England, 1940s, Land Girls, Women's Land Army, love story, 99 cents kindle, literary, narcolepsy, young adult

Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/Ashford-Melanie-Rose/dp/1466371730/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1320767416&sr=1-1


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers and congratulations on the new releases. Got you tagged, Melanie13. Here's the 'canned' message posted once in a while for all our new folks as an FYI:

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. Once you have done that, please go to your Amazon profile page and post the link. Once taggers see that you’ve done that, you’re more likely to get reciprocal tags. 

Go to your Amazon (UK or DE) profile page and post the link. To see if you've been tagged, go to the box on the left and look for "see all #### tagged items." Click on that and you'll see the list.

We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

Clicking “agree with these tags” doesn’t work. That is used when we need to downvote maltags such as “outrageous price” on a 99 cent book. Once you click “agree with these tags” a gray check will appear on the right side of the tag. Hover over it until another box appears and click “no.”

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you’re done. However, if an author has requested specific tags, you can copy and paste them into the same box. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

We also ask that you don’t use tags naming other author’s books or other author’s names such as Harry Potter, J.K. Rowling, Stephen King, etc. Most of us won’t tag them. Use genre, subgenre and descriptive tags to get the most visibility for your books.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning everyone!

BrianK x3 today, otherwise, caught up.

For any newbies tagging, please use the following tags, especially since there are some weird ones already posted there, like outrageous kindle price and outrageous price - if anyone can "untick" these, I'd appreciate it.

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers

Please use these tags for the following children's books:

Chester the Chesapeake, Barbara Ebel, children's books, picture books, dog books, inspirational children's books, therapy dogs, dog memoir

http://amzn.to/bm2xld

http://amzn.to/9gg9LR

http://amzn.to/9vLUDy


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Hey tagging posse can you add the tag "disability in comics" to my book Back Pain Avenger?


----------



## ToniD

Caught up through here.

Here are the tags for my books:

eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

and here are the links:

http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6
http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## Ms. Taken

Hi all,

Here I am as my stepmom self. Amazon is *not* loving my fake identity for tagging, which surprises me because I can't be the only one here with a pen name. Maybe Amazon can tell that my same IP address is trying to tag people a second time. 

I'm going to go through and catch up with tagging as myself, but I want this version of me to receive the tag backs. If you care to check up on me, send me a message and I'll tell you who I am. I don't want my real name connected with this writing in even a semi-public way.


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged you, Stepmom.


----------



## Ms. Taken

Caught up. 

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## lynnemurray

Whew! miss a few days and the hands pay for it, but I'm all caught up! Welcome newcomers and congratulations to those with new books.

Note, when I first started tagging a few months back I used to cruise past the like button. Then I learned that if I made a habit of both tagging and liking each book, it provided a quick/easy way to check whether or not I had tagged a book. So now I'm going back and adding "like" for some authors/books I missed the first time.

Today I tagged and liked:

Harry Leslie Smith - 2.5x - the links were confusing, so I ended up liking/tagging both 
editions of 1923. Sorry I'm not qualified to tag UK editions

David M. Brown - Fezariu's Epiphany - pb &dp - stories previously tagged

Heidi Hall – new one

Barbara Ebel -voted down bad tags, retagged Chester’s children’s books

Selena Klum - totally blown away by the concept of Justin Bieber as old-fashioned in ay way, shape or form...this world moves so fast it makes my head spin

Claire Matthews - only 2 tags, I checked them and added your name

Ardyth deBruyn - 2x

Brendan Carroll -3x

Brian Kittrell - 3x

Thanks for the tags/likes, write on!

Lynne


----------



## BrianKittrell

Thanks for all of it. All caught up to this point.

--Adding book details again to post to make sure folks have an easy time if they see this one first.--

Each book is the same title, but I'd love to have tags on each edition/format since it will help them all have better rankings:

- http://www.amazon.com/Circle-Sorcerers-Mages-Bloodmyr-ebook/dp/B005YIR9E8/
- http://www.amazon.com/Circle-Sorcerers-Mages-Bloodmyr-Novel/dp/0982949545/
- http://www.amazon.com/Circle-Sorcerers-Mages-Bloodmyr-Novel/dp/0982949529/

Tags: fantasy series, epic fantasy, fantasy, fantasy books, magic, sorcerer, sword and sorcery, wizard, brian kittrell, fantasy adventure, fantasy adventures, medieval fantasy, sorcery, wizardry, speculative fiction

Vote down: tt


----------



## kahuna

Melanie 13
Ms. Taken

Tagged you!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Rachel Schurig

Hey guys! Haven't been around in forever so I pretended like I was new and went back six pages to catch up. Note to self--never go AWOL for months again, your hands will pay! Oh well, lots of great new titles since I was here last

I would love tags on both of my two books, but particularly on _Wedding_ since it's new. Tags and links below. Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/Three-Girls-Wedding-ebook/dp/B006009R08/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1320807255&sr=8-2

tags: wedding, chick lit, romantic comedy, contemporary romance, girlfriends, detroit, michigan, wedding dress, romance, women's fiction, single mom, love story, beach read

http://www.amazon.com/Three-Girls-Baby-ebook/dp/B005C71MQM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

tags: contemporary romance, love story, romance, chick lit, baby, girlfriends, beach read, romantic comedy, womens fiction, detroit, single mom, michigan, pregnancy


----------



## Jena H

All tagged up from my last visit.  More newbies coming to visit... yay!!  I'm still a relative newbie myself, so I guess I shouldn't talk.   

But yes, it's much easier to keep up if you check back frequently (every day or every other day).  So, on that note....  I'll be back in two days (and roughly 2.5 pages).


----------



## Melanie13

Finally all caught up. Thanks to everyone who tagged mine. Here it is again:

http://www.amazon.com/Ashford-Melanie-Rose/dp/1466371730/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1320812393&sr=1-1

Possible tags: WWII, coming of age, love story, 1940s, England, women's land army, land girls, narcolepsy

Cheers!


----------



## Ms. Taken

Caught up and good night.


----------



## C. S. Hand

caught up to 848, skipped 849 and got everyone on 850. will do 849 tonight as post pub sobering exercise

By the way, the best stand alone tag I have ever come across: "spanking."

My book tags: fantasy, epic fantasy, dark fantasy, fantasy series, assassin, antihero

thank you!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning!

MsTaken
Melanie13
RachelS

Thanks Lynnem

For any newbies tagging, please use the following tags, especially since there are some weird ones already posted there, like outrageous kindle price and outrageous price - if anyone can "untick" these, I'd appreciate it.

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Please use these tags for [URL=http://amzn]http://amzn.to/oSrMRg[/url] -

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers

Please use these tags for the following children's books:

Chester the Chesapeake, Barbara Ebel, children's books, picture books, dog books, inspirational children's books, therapy dogs, dog memoir

http://amzn.to/bm2xld

http://amzn.to/9gg9LR

http://amzn.to/9vLUDy


----------



## T.M.souders author

Caught up to here!

Tags: 
adversity, inspirational romance, romance contemporary, womens fiction, christian romance, contemporary fiction, love story, tragedy, true love, family drama, romance, women s fiction, hope

http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-On-Hope-ebook/dp/B005CPD2BC/
http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-Hope-T-M-Souders/dp/1463721013/

**************
Tags: Christmas, holiday, chick lit, romance, heart warming, small town, short story, novelette, TM Souders

http://www.amazon.com/Dashing-Through-The-Snow-ebook/dp/B005ZUXIT0/


----------



## liam.judge

All caught up. Today i tagged:

Melanie13
Ms. Taken
Rachel Schurig

Joe Chiappetta: i added your requested tag


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up.


----------



## Ann Chambers

Tagged:

melanie13 - Got your paperback and kindle version. The link in your post was to the paperback. You might want to include the link to the kindle version to get everyone to tag both versions.
Joe Chiappetta - disability tag
Ms. Taken
Rachel Schurig

My books are in my signature. Thanks to all for tags!


----------



## Ms. Taken

Still caught up. 

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Thanks for all the tag backs.


----------



## ToniD

Caught up through here.

Here are the tags for my books:

eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

and here are the links:

http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6
http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## Ardyth

All caught up!  

You guys have all be awesome.  Plus, I've really enjoyed seeing the huge variety of subjects and talents of kindleboard authors while tagging.  Now I just got to stay on top of this and it'll be easy.


----------



## Becca Smejkal

All caught up - thanks for the tags!


----------



## Rachel Schurig

All caught up. Thanks for all the tags, guys!


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.  Thanks for the tags and welcome newbies!  For those "seasoned" taggers who have new books, congrats!


----------



## Tess St John

All caught up!


----------



## BJ Whittington

I have a question. 

Those of you who have increased your tags, and the number of times a specific tag is used, what results have you seen from this effort?


----------



## kahuna

bj

For me it is difficult to track tagging effect on sales. I write for Spirituality & Health magazine, and usually plug my book when I write an article, and also am on Goodreads.com. I don't have any way of identifying which efforts generate sales.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Quiet here.

BJ - I sure don't know - but it can't hurt!

For any newbies tagging, please use the following tags, especially since there are some weird ones already posted there, like outrageous kindle price and outrageous price - if anyone can "untick" these, I'd appreciate it.

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Please use these tags for [URL=http://amzn]http://amzn.to/oSrMRg[/url] -

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers

Please use these tags for the following children's books:

Chester the Chesapeake, Barbara Ebel, children's books, picture books, dog books, inspirational children's books, therapy dogs, dog memoir

http://amzn.to/bm2xld

http://amzn.to/9gg9LR

http://amzn.to/9vLUDy


----------



## SelenaK

Picked back up from page 848...

...This really is a fascinating thread - I really had no idea what was going on in Kindle-land prior to this.

Here's my link -----> http://www.amazon.com/Bend-Like-Bieber-Discovered-ebook/dp/B0063HO9EM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320595809&sr=8-1

Tags: Entrepreneurship, Business, How To Get famous, How Do I Get Discovered, Music, Career, Success, self-help, personal development, How Do You Get A Record Deal, How To Record Music, Record Contract, Recording Deal, Justin Bieber


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged:

BJ Whittington


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

It is not an exact science but tagging does seem to increase ranking of book and thus lead to more sales.


----------



## BJ Whittington

liam.judge, Thanks, I assume you hit mine. I appreciate it.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005EIBEIU is my novel, if everyone would pick 8 or so of the current 13 tags and add their vote to them, I would appreciate it.

I am starting my way down this page as soon as I finish this post. I will get all the ones on this page today.

Here's wishing us all success!

LOL I ended up on the top of the next page, so thought I would modify to say I am going to do the PREVIOUS page.


----------



## BJ Whittington

OK got
kahuna
Rachel Schurig
Melanie13
C. S. Hand
Doctor Barbara
T.M.souders
ToniD
SelenaK

For the others on the previous page who do not have tags listed, are you wanting the current tags 're-tagged'?


----------



## Ann Chambers

Tagged BJ - all caught up.

BJ - One effect of tags I have seen is that it moves you up when someone searches for your tag words. Example: My first e-book was Carver's Tomatoes. When you searched on Amazon for tomato recipes or for George Washington Carver, my book would show up on maybe the 10th or 15th page of search results. After gathering tags, it moved up and up in the search results. I value tags because they allow my books to show up in searches where someone might actually see them. 

My books are in my signature, and I appreciate all tag backs! 
Ann


----------



## ToniD

Ann--thanks for explaining how tags helped your visibility. Guess I'll go try some tag searches for mine (another way to obsess....)

Caught up through here.

Here are the tags for my books:

eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

and here are the links:

http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6
http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## Melanie13

BJ Whittington -- got yours.

Here is the link to my book on Amazon.co.uk

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B005WWN0RG/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=13ZRH0YZCC3E41HKXZK5&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294

Also Amazon.de

http://www.amazon.de/Ashford-ebook/dp/B005WWN0RG/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1320954929&sr=1-1-catcorr

And Amazon.fr

http://www.amazon.fr/Ashford-ebook/dp/B005WWN0RG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320955042&sr=8-1

If anyone is able to add tags to any of the above that would be splendid. Possible tags:

coming of age, WWII, England,1940s, love story, narcolepsy, young adult, women's land army, land girls

I don't know if this is working or not, but it's worth trying. An interesting side-note though, is that I've sold more copies on Kindle in the UK than I have in the US, with few or no tags.

Thanks!


----------



## aaronpolson

Hello all...

I nabbed some new ones (for me) since my last visit (BJ, Toni...)

I have a new title which needs some Big Love from the tagging crew:

In the Memory House

Thanks, and happy tagging!


----------



## Caddy

BJ- You only have to go back six pages and tag.  I post my links every six pages for newcomers, so you will see my preferred tags a couple pages back.  Welcome!  Got ya tagged.  Also the new one for aaronpolson.  Congrats on the new book.


----------



## Les Turner

BJ, I tagged your book.

Aaron I got your new one In The Memory House. I also muct have missed Small Magic so I tagged that, but I have already done the others.

Everyone else I've already got.

If you're new feel free to tag me back, my link is in the sig below.

Cheers everyone.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Aaron, got your new one, congrats! All caught up.


----------



## LarryKahn

I'm caught up again. Sure is a lot easier when you don't wait for weeks...

Tags

The Jinx: conspiracy, presidents, 20-year jinx, racism, election, white supremacy, assassination, political thriller, white house, politics

King of Paine: erotic thriller, fbi, sexy read, idealism, suspense, plot twists, provocative, mystery, kindle thriller


----------



## seventhspell

Hi, I have caught up, new for me today were, 

lynnemurray meet a jerk tagged
1923
WriterGurl1 new one
SelenaK
damorales
Ardyth
Brendan Carroll
esnieto
BrianKittrell
Melanie13
Ms. Taken
Rachel Schurig
BJ Whittington
aaronpolson the new one

my links are in my signature for new people thanks for any tags back


----------



## Jena H

Okay, all caught up again.


----------



## lynnemurray

Welcome newcomers,

Today I tagged/liked

Rachel Schurig - 1 tagged, 1 retagged w/your requested tags
B.J. Whittington

And all caught up! 

Thanks for tagging/liking my books!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## Rachel Schurig

All caught up, thanks for all the tags, guys!


----------



## Thomma Lyn

I'm new to the tagging thread! Mega-cool, the mutual support here. I've liked and tagged everybody's books from six pages back. Here are mine:

Heart's Chalice:
http://www.amazon.com/Hearts-Chalice-ebook/dp/B005WMLLFE/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

Patchwork Stained Glass:
http://www.amazon.com/Patchwork-Stained-Glass-ebook/dp/B005WNO8BM/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1

Thy Eternal Summer:
http://www.amazon.com/Thy-Eternal-Summer-ebook/dp/B005WNOD5S/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_4

Ripples:
http://www.amazon.com/Ripples-ebook/dp/B005WMLG3Q/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_3

I'd appreciate some "like" and tagging love! Cheers to everyone.


----------



## Mica Jade

Tagged all the new ones!

Thanks for the tags.


----------



## HeyDrew

All caught up.

Would love the following tags:

Haunted painting, haunted art, ghost, Forsaken, supernatural, paranormal, horror, haunted house, ghost story, Andrew Van Wey, thriller, psychic, ghost, psychological, Joe Hill, Lovecraft

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005LT35MA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005LT35MA


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All tagged up once again - have a great weekend everyone


----------



## friedgreen

All caught up!


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged:

aaronpolson (new book)
Thomma Lyn

Melanie13: i did not see any tags for your book on amazon.com


----------



## Amyshojai

HeyDrew, got your book tagged--and all caught up. Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Caddy

On early and all tagged up.  Welcome, Thomma.  Happy Friday!


----------



## Ann Chambers

Caught up! Tagged:
aaronpolson - new 1
Thomma Lyn 

My books are in my signature. Thanks for any tags!


----------



## Becca Smejkal

Tagged the new ones.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Happy Veteran's Day. Got a super 5 star review from The Midwest Book Review yesterday for *Outcome, A Novel*, so I'm flying high and working like a dog getting finished with my next book.
Everyone have a great weekend and do something fun.

BJWhittington x1
Aaronpolson - new one
ThommaLyn x 4

For any newbies tagging, please use the following tags, especially since there are some weird ones already posted there, like outrageous kindle price and outrageous price - if anyone can "untick" these, I'd appreciate it.

Please use these tags for [URL=http://amzn]http://amzn.to/dwy9S1[/url] -

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers

Please use these tags for the following children's books:

Chester the Chesapeake, Barbara Ebel, children's books, picture books, dog books, inspirational children's books, therapy dogs, dog memoir

http://amzn.to/bm2xld

http://amzn.to/9gg9LR

http://amzn.to/9vLUDy


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Thomma Lyn said:


> I'm new to the tagging thread! Mega-cool, the mutual support here. I've liked and tagged everybody's books from six pages back.


Welcome to the thread, Thomma. I just tagged you. Mine are in signature if not tagged. I will reciprocate any tagging favor. Thank you all.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Thanks for the tag backs people.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Whew. That's what I get for letting myself get behind on tagging.

Caught up to here.


----------



## Thomma Lyn

Thanks for tags! Loving this thread. I'm caught up to here.


----------



## kahuna

Thomma Lyn

Thanks and good luck!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## herocious

this thread is great like the radio


----------



## Ardyth

All caught up again.  Much easier now that I've got most of the regulars down.

The benefits I've discovered after one week of tagging (since my book is too new to tell with sales, although I'd like to think it does):

--my book shows up in adds on other people's books and I now have adds on my own page with people from here on them, networking us and making it easier for people to see our covers

--a greater working of knowledge of what is on kindleboards in my genre and other genres, so I can recommend books to people looking for particular things and make more connections, hopefully with people recommending me back

That alone makes a week of tagging quite worth it for me.

New people, just hit TT when on each amazon page and renew all the suggested tags.


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged Mosquito Song, and caught up. Have a great weekend, folks!


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Been busy, but I am back and caught up! Thanks for all the new tags, and I got all the new (that took a while!) people. For those who have already tagged me, I am adding "talking animals" as a tag, so if you could add that.

My tags for all the new folks that have not tagged them yet are (press tt and then copy and paste for faster tagging): fantasy, epic fantasy, dragons, ya fantasy, fantasy adventure, magic, fantasy series, talking animals

Ebook: http://www.amazon.com/Osrics-Wand-Wand-Makers-Debate-ebook/dp/B005JQ9D8A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317962029&sr=8-1

Paperback: http://www.amazon.com/Osrics-Wand-Wand-Makers-Debate-1/dp/1466269472/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1317962029&sr=8-2

Thanks in advance, this thread rocks!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Two book signings today - and I'm still struggling away beneath a pair of publisher's deadlines - so I figure I better get the tagging out of the way early.

I'm caught up to here. Welcome to all of you new folks!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning everyone!

JackDA - added talking animals x 2
ThomasLyn - Mirror Blue (guess tags didn't stick before)

For any newbies tagging, please use the following tags, especially since there are some weird ones already posted there, like outrageous kindle price and outrageous price - if anyone can "untick" these, I'd appreciate it.

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/oSrMRg  -

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers

Please use these tags for the following children's books:

Chester the Chesapeake, Barbara Ebel, children's books, picture books, dog books, inspirational children's books, therapy dogs, dog memoir

http://amzn.to/bm2xld

http://amzn.to/9gg9LR

http://amzn.to/9vLUDy


----------



## Bojan Miladinovic

Tagged
here are tags
comedy, contemporary, contemporary fiction, fiction, fun, multicultural, romance, suspense, urban fiction, contemporary romance, drama, kindle, love, contemporary drama


----------



## liam.judge

tagged:

herocious


----------



## Caddy

No one new to tag.  

Doctor Barbara, congrats on the 5 star review!


----------



## Mel Comley

Congrats on your superb 5 star review Dr Barbara. ;-)

I've tagged back to my last visit on page 846, good luck to everyone who's released new books.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up! I tag back  

Thanks for your tags,
Grace x


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up...hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Melanie13

All caught up!

http://www.amazon.com/Ashford-ebook/dp/B005WWN0RG/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1321118873&sr=1-1


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Melanie13, got your book tagged. All caught up.


----------



## soesposito

Hi guys, I have a new book out! Would appreciate any tags & likes...thanks!!! 

http://www.amazon.com/Karmas-Bitch-Psychic-Mystery-ebook/dp/B0066DTXLC/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1321127962&sr=1-3

tags: mystery, cozy mystery, paranormal, pets, psychic, Shannon Esposito, amateur sleuth, dogs, kindle book


----------



## Amyshojai

Looks like fun! Got you tagged.


----------



## MartinLake

Hi Everyone.
I've just tagged the following people:

Steve Vernon
Thomma Lyn Grindstaff
ML Kennedy
Doctor Barbara
Ardyth
JackDAlbrecht
Heorcious
Bojan
Caddy Rowland
Mel Comley
Shannon
Tess St John
Melanie Rose
Grace Elliott

I'd be grateful for any tags on any of my books.  For Resistance and Wasteland 1066 and Vikings are especially useful but please take your pick.


----------



## BrianKittrell

All tagged up again.

--My book details--

Each book is the same title, but I'd love to have tags on each edition/format since it will help them all have better rankings:

- http://www.amazon.com/Circle-Sorcerers-Mages-Bloodmyr-ebook/dp/B005YIR9E8/
- http://www.amazon.com/Circle-Sorcerers-Mages-Bloodmyr-Novel/dp/0982949545/
- http://www.amazon.com/Circle-Sorcerers-Mages-Bloodmyr-Novel/dp/0982949529/

Tags: fantasy series, epic fantasy, fantasy, fantasy books, magic, sorcerer, sword and sorcery, wizard, brian kittrell, fantasy adventure, fantasy adventures, medieval fantasy, sorcery, wizardry, speculative fiction

Vote down: tt


----------



## Guest

Can I ask a favor of my fellow writers? I just discovered the importance of tags on Amazon and Kindle, and I'm now trying to properly position and tag A Time For Ryda

Can you help by tagging it Science Fiction and Science Fiction Romance? And then let me know what I can tag for you. I'd really appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## lynnemurray

Welcome new authors and congratulations to those with new books, Barbara kudos on the starred review in the Midwest Book Review!

Thomma Lyn Grindstaff - 5x
Shannon Esposito - new one
Martin Lake - so far no tags on The Big School
Melanie Rose - sorry can’t seem to tag European or UK books
Aaron Polson - new one

Thanks for the likes and tags on my books! Have a great weekend!

Write on!


----------



## kahuna

Phil Stern,

Tagged ya!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Jena H

If this is Saturday it must be tagging day.    Caught all the newcomers, and I periodically check the "regulars" to be sure I got them too.

I'll be back on Monday.


----------



## jessicaCvernold

Okay, I am new to this. I did click your link, I tagged the book and I think I did it right.   Still learning. Thanks for the thread, I love to lend a hand when I can and never hesitate to take a leg up when offered. We all want the same thing.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Hi there,

I was wondering if people could tag the third book in my series?  Cameo and the Vampire.

Thanks very much,
Dawn


----------



## kahuna

Jessica Cvernold
Dwan McCullough White

Tagged ya!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Rachel Schurig

All caught up. I appreciate tags back. Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with all the new ones. Congrats!

For new folks we recommend you go back 6 pages and tag the books on those pages (yes, all of 'em!) for reciprocacity. That will catch all the "regular" taggers and then posting once a day or so will keep you up to date.   The "TT" method is quickest...click on the link, hit "tt" and then copy/drag/save the tags into the box. Or copy listed requests of tags.

You're now returned to your regularly scheduled channel....*s*


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Tagged:

DrDln
Joe Chiappetta
Steve Vernon
Thomma Lyn
herocious
Archyth
JackDAlbrecht
Doctor Barbara
Bojan Miladimovic
liam.judge
Mel Comley
Grace Elliot
Tess St John
Rachel Schurig

kahuna & Amyshojai- apparently I tagged you a while back

Thanks so much everyone 
Dawn


----------



## Ardyth

All caught up again.  

Martin Lake, as a note, the middle book in your signature did not link anywhere (the one with the green cover).  Also, because I had time tonight, I read the blurb for the school short story and made some wild guesses on a couple obvious tags (school, brothers, coming of age), but you might want to pick better ones.  It helps us all out and keeps your book better described if you make sure the book already has a few tags. We don't know your story as well as you do.


----------



## TerryS

Caught up to here.

My tags: fantasy series, assassins, etchings, action, adventure, elements, elemental magic, fantasy, epic fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword, sword and sorcery, magic, war, epic

Links : http://www.amazon.com/Etchings-Power-Aegis-Gods-ebook/dp/B005T81CMI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Etchings-Power-Aegis-Gods-ebook/dp/B005T81CMI


----------



## Library4Science

Library4Science
Status: Jane Austen
***
Online Online

Gender: Male
Western Pa
Posts: 285

View Profile WWW Email Personal Message (Online)

Re: Author Tag Exchange -- COMBINED thread
« Reply #21156 on: November 06, 2011, 01:53:09 AM »
Reply with quoteQuote Modify messageModify Remove messageRemove
Library4Science
Status: Jane Austen
***
Online Online

Gender: Male
Western Pa
Posts: 272

View Profile WWW Email Personal Message (Online)

Re: Author Tag Exchange -- COMBINED thread
« Reply #21020 on: October 31, 2011, 01:09:27 AM »
Reply with quoteQuote Modify messageModify Remove messageRemove
All caught up. Thanks everyone for tagging me, it does seem to help and now that Amazon has cut the number of keywords you can enter on the Bookshelf to 7 this is about the only place you can get terms into the search database.

These tags are for the first 6 volumes in my history series and they haven't been in the tagging thread for a couple months so if you are fairly new you probably haven't tagged them yet.

Please copy the tags below, click on the link, type tt (quickly), paste
in the box and save. Please do not use the sig. images.

1. Discovery and Exploration http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004KAA9P2
American history,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material,kindle bargain books,discovery and exploration of america,christopher columbus magellan,the new world,coronado Pizarro Balboa de Soto,cartier sebastion cabot Drake Champlain Hudson ,eric the red pre-columbian voyages,ponce de leon in florida,john fiske,francis parkman,Mississippi Hudson St. Lawrence River

2. Colonization http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052ATGC6
American history,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material,kindle bargain books,founding of new amsterdam new york,pilgrim mayflower massachusetts new england,pequot massacre at fort mystic,st augustine huguenots dominique de gourgues,roanoke jamestown virginia,new sweden delaware maryland lord baltimore,quakers william penn pennsylvania,marquette mississippi joliet la salle,indentured white slaves in the colonies,harvard william and mary college

3. Revolution http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052AUF8K
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,kindle bargain books,1776 revolution united states boston massacre,battle lexington concord bunker hill long island,battle ticonderoga white plains trenton princeton,george washington braddock valley forge ,surrender burgoyne cornwallis montcalm,lafayette wayne wolfe,battle quebec stony point yorktown,John Paul Jones bon homme richard serapis ,benjamin franklin thomas jefferson james madison

4. The Critical Period http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052ABLQ0
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,united states of america,kindle bargain books,american democracy constitution thomas jefferson,george washington mount vernon,napoleon louisiana purchase new world power,columbia river northwest ordinance fur trade ,settlements public land problem ,john hancock james madison ,treaty of paris independence union,cotton gin slavery

5. 1812 Before and After http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057U1CQ4
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,united states of america,kindle bargain books,war of 1812 star spangled banner burning washington,battle of lake erie lake champlain tippecanoe new orleans,lewis and clark expedition crossing the great divide ,constitution guerriere java chesapeake shannon,robert fulton hudson albany clermont ,treaty of ghent first protective tariff disarmament on the lakes,monroe doctrine missouri compromise,alexander hamilton aaron burr duel trial

6. The Developing Nation http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005C6EL5M
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,united states of america,kindle bargain books developing nation,buffalo lake erie hudson river albany canal ,american railroad locomotive telegraph ,seminole creek black hawk ,jackson calhoun webster hayne ashburton,slavery anti-slavery slave-breaking abolition,battle of san jacinto alamo texas annexation,united states bank panic of 1837,log-cabin and hard cider campaign

Thanks for the tags.

Cheers,
Charlie Reese
Report to moderator 24.144.175.206

Bargain Formatting & Conversion $15 -- Scanning & OCR 50¢ per page.
Report to moderator 24.144.175.206


----------



## liam.judge

Caught up. Tagged:

soesposito (new book)
Phil Stern
jessicaCvernold
Dawn McCullough White (latest book)


----------



## BJ Whittington

OK, got pages 850, 851, 852. Will be starting on this page.

This is like that song that never ends...

Would appreciate tagging and liking on mine again for those who have not hit it!
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005EIBEIU/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


----------



## soesposito

Had a few minutes, tagged these guys:

Rachel Schurig
Dawn McCullough White
BJ Whittington
herocious
Bojan Miladinovic


----------



## JuliaJamieson

Sorry! I've been so MIA. I went back and did from page 848-853. I'll try to come back and tag as soon as another six pages are posted on. Hope it's helping you guys!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_edit_manage_tags

If you guys would be willing to tag my two books, I'd really appreciate it;

http://www.amazon.com/Phoebe-Fabulous-ebook/dp/B005RGXH84/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1317863764&sr=1-1

Please copy and paste tags; young adult, chick lit, coming of age, family, high school, witches, ya comedy, ya fantasy, ya issues, ya romance, ya overweight, kindle, kindle author, kindle book, cheap ya kindle books, meg cabot

http://www.amazon.com/The-Good-Deed-Diaries-ebook/dp/B005RJBM56/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1317863869&sr=1-1

Please copy and paste tags; young adult, ya fiction, chick lit, coming of age, family, acceptance, divorce, friendship, relationships, teen,ya fiction, sarah dessen, elizabeth scott, stephanie perkins, kindle, kindle author, kindle book, cheap ya kindle books

Thank you!

Julia


----------



## JFHilborne

Tagged and liked the last page. Some great looking books here


----------



## dggass

If you could please tag my newest, it would be appreciated

http://www.amazon.com/Ghosts-of-Arlington-ebook/dp/B0060GJ0KO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1321216569&sr=8-1 (ebook)
http://www.amazon.com/Ghosts-Arlington-D-G-Gass/dp/1466483431/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1321216676&sr=8-5 (paperback)

with these tags

veterans, veterans mental health care, ptsd, paranormal romance, congress, fiction, political fiction, suicide, womens contemporary fiction, mental health, romance, mental illness, healthcare

All caught up from where I left off on page 839 to here ...

1923
Aaron Polson - you've been busy
Ardyth
Becca Smejkal
BJ Whittington
Bojan Miladiovic
Brendan Carroll
Brian Kittrell
cblewgolf
C.C. James - Two that I've missed
C.S. Hand
damorales
David M. Brown
Dawn McCullough White
dwallacefleming
esnieto
HeyDrew
herocious
Jennifer Talty - Added Mary Reed McCall's book
Jessica C Vernold
katie Cramer
Laura Kaye
lmolaski - one that I missed
Martin Lake
mdohno - new one, congrats.
Mel Comley - new one
Melanie13
Ms Taken
Nina Croft - New one
Pamela
Patty Jansen - the short
Phil Stern
Praeter Nation
Rachel Schurig
RGPorter
Ryne Douglas Pearson
SelenaK
soesposito
ShaunaG
sparklingbean
Thomma Lyn
VDouglas
WriterGurl1

Congrats on all the new releases


----------



## Ann Chambers

Missed a day or two - lots of great looking new books! Welcome new taggers!

Tagged:
herocious - Mosquito
JackDAlbrecht - new tag
Bojan Miladinovic
Mel - Indie chicks
Soesposito - fun book!
Martin Lake - tagged all. Mr. Toad's Wedding's link wouldn't work for me. You might want to check it. Saw the book on King's also boughts so I tagged it.
Phil Stern - 3x
Jessica Cvernold 
Dawn White
Julia Jamieson

I appreciate all tags back! Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Tagged~

Terry S
Library4Science
BJWhittington
JuliaJamieson
JFHilbourne
dgass
JenaH
Melanie13
Ms. Taken
C.S. Hand
ToniD
Caddy
SelenaK
T.M.souders,author
Becca Smejhal
Ann Chambers



Dawn


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Thanks Caddy and Mel for the congrats on Outcome, A Novel's review!

Soesposito - new one - good luck
Martin Lake (Yes, the "Wedding" book link doesn't work) - got all others
Phil Stern x 3
Dawn McCullough x 3

NEW BOOK ALERT - and thank you everyone for all the TLC.

I just launched *Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and What You Need to Know* today.

Here's the link and the tags:

http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - aging, retirement, diet, exercise, healthy living, obesity, womens health, mens health, diabetes, hypertension, nutrition, heart health

For newbies, please tag my new book and these as well. Thanks!

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers


----------



## ToniD

Caught up through here.

Here are the tags for my books:

eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

and here are the links:

http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6
http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## Caddy

Tagged up.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up--got the new ones.


----------



## lynnemurray

Just a few tags/likes today some intriguing books:

Jessica Crawford Vernold
Dawn McCullough-White - 3x 

And all caught up again!

Thanks to all for the likes/tags on my books!

Write on!


----------



## Steven R. Drennon

I've been out of touch for a few months and am just now starting to get back into my writing and promoting. If I could get some tags for _Three for Avadar _ I would really appreciate it! Now I'm off to start tagging a few pages myself!


----------



## Les Turner

I've been ignoring this thread for a few weeks as it felt like there was nothing new to tag... well now I'm back and there are heaps of new ones. I have tagged the following today. Everyone else I have already tagged.

Martin Lake - I got your books, although one of them has a misspelled tag (balck humour) so I didn't tick that one. Let me know if I'm supposed to.

Shannon Esposito

Tess St John - turns out there were two I had missed before so I got those.

Bojan - got you

Jack D

ML Kennedy

Herocious - got you, cool cover for Austin Nights btw

Phil Stern

Jessica Crawford Vernold

Dawn McCulloch White

Rachel Schurig

DG Gass - Got ghosts of arlington, already had the other tagged.

Toni - Got Badwater, and I have to apologise as I usually skip it because I assumed I had already tagged it.

Steven R Dreannan - not all your books ahve tags for tagging.

If you're new I would appreciate tags back. Cheers everyone.


----------



## Steven R. Drennon

Thanks Les! Got yours and also went and added the tags for my poetry anthologies. Thanks for bringing that to my attention!


----------



## Rachel Schurig

All caught up.

Dawn, that Cameo cover scares the crap out of me! But I tagged it anyways


----------



## Caddy

Going in for surgery tomorrow and may be kept overnight, so thought I would report my tags now since 6 pages have gone by. I am caught up.

*I am trying to enlarge the number of things people can search for to have my book come up. Therefore, I would ask that you please use the tags I request. If you don't want to copy, type tt and paste, then please do not use the first tags on the page, but search all of the tags for the book for the tags I list here*. It would be much easier to copy, hit tt and paste, but your choice. I will tag for you however you ask, for however many books you have in exchange.

*New taggers*:I would love some "*likes*" and *tags* for *both Kindle and paper*back, and would appreciate it very much! *Please do use the tags I list here, instead of checking the first ones on the page.**Here are the tags that I would like used for paperback*: coming of age fiction, romance, historical romance, deception, France, artist, bohemian, drama, struggle, nineteenth century Paris

*Here is the link to the paperback*: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316971126&sr=8-1

*Here are the tags for the Kindle book, please do not use the tags above, but the following ones instead*: series, Impressionist, art, nonconformist, Modernism, raw talent, loss of innocence, abstract artist, visionary artist, French romance.

*Here is the link for Kindle book*: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316401819&sr=1-1

Just copy the tags, go to the link and hit the like, then type tt and paste. Hit save. Cool!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Whew. I am caught up to here.


----------



## liam.judge

Caught up. 

Tagged:

dggass (new book)
Steven R. Drennon


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up with the newbies!


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hi,

all caught up.

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## Steve Vernon

A quick catch-up, up to here.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got all the new ones!


----------



## BJ Whittington

Got 
Jena H
jessicaCvernold  Suggest you reformat Product Description
Dawn McCullough White
kahuna - Could have sworn I got you before...
Rachel Schurig
Ardyth
TerryS - the USA Wouldn't let me to the UK
soesposito
JuliaJamieson
JFHilborne
dggass
ToniD  Thought I got you before too!
Steven R. Drennon
Les Turner
Steve Vernon - The weird Ones - must have missed it before...


----------



## Becca Smejkal

All caught up from the weekend.

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## Michael Robertson Jr

I'd appreciate some tags on my short story collection:http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0054H4E10

I'll get to work on tagging others today. Thanks!


----------



## Steve Vernon

And caught up to here.

Now I must get going to a night shift, followed the next morning by a school visit, followed by another night shift and followed the next day with a book signing and yet another night shift. Thursday morning I might get a chance to tag up again.


----------



## ToniD

Les: no problem. I've done the same thing. 

Caddy: hope the surgery goes well.

Caught up through here.

Here are the tags for my books:

eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

and here are the links:

http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6
http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones, caught up again.


----------



## Jena H

Back again.  Thanks to all for the tags, and I'm all caught up too.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Tagged up to here.


----------



## Guest

Hey Guys,

I'm finally back with a new book. Would love a few "likes" and tags for "Seattle On Ice"

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063Y6ZEW/kbpst-20

Preferred tags include:

Seattle
Seattle Fiction
Seattle Thriller
Adventure
Suspense
Action
Indie
Humor
Brick Ransom

Thank you for your help. I'll be catching up on my tagging for the rest of the night starting...NOW!


----------



## kahuna

SteverRDrennon
Attebery
MrObMedia

Tagged ya!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

This is my new Paperback and I can really use some tagging help. I will reciprocate your favor.

Here's the link for "Power of Breathing" Paperback edition:
http://amzn.to/tfM0bZ

Thanks and wish you all the best.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Steve, have fun.

SteveRD - Three for Avadar
mrobmedia
Atteberg - Seattle on Ice

NEW BOOK ALERT - and thank you everyone for all the TLC.

I just launched Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and What You Need to Know today.

Here's the link and the tags:

http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - aging, retirement, diet, exercise, healthy living, obesity, womens health, mens health, diabetes, hypertension, nutrition, heart health

For newbies, please tag my new book and these as well. Thanks!

Please use these tags for [URL=http://amzn]http://amzn.to/dwy9S1[/url] -

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers


----------



## Thomma Lyn

Got everybody! I'm caught up to here.


----------



## BrianKittrell

All tagged up again.

--My book details--

Each book is the same title, but I'd love to have tags on each edition/format since it will help them all have better rankings:

- http://www.amazon.com/Circle-Sorcerers-Mages-Bloodmyr-ebook/dp/B005YIR9E8/
- http://www.amazon.com/Circle-Sorcerers-Mages-Bloodmyr-Novel/dp/0982949545/
- http://www.amazon.com/Circle-Sorcerers-Mages-Bloodmyr-Novel/dp/0982949529/

Tags: fantasy series, epic fantasy, fantasy, fantasy books, magic, sorcerer, sword and sorcery, wizard, brian kittrell, fantasy adventure, fantasy adventures, medieval fantasy, sorcery, wizardry, speculative fiction

Vote down: tt


----------



## Steve Vernon

Doing better than I thought I would. Tagged up to here.


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged:

mrobmedia
Attebery
*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) (new paperback book)
Doctor Barbara (new book)


----------



## RGPorter

Got a ton I had missed after my last post. I have a new release out today.

US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0067PIX42
UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0067PIX42

Not sure if anyone here can do FR Or DE.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Thanks for all the tag backs. Keep it coming!


----------



## Judi Coltman

Wow. I'm gone 10 day. TEN DAYS and thus just got caught up. Where did all of these new books come from?! Congrats to all. You are Liked and Tagged.

For newbies:

I ask that you "Like" them and copy and paste the tags listed before the link.

humor, family life, judi coltman, lol, middle age, small town, cancer, chick lit, cougars, facebook

http://www.amazon.com/Just-Everyone-Little-Nuts-ebook/dp/B003ZDO7YY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315790709&sr=1-1

beach read, beaches, mystery, mystery thriller, suspense, suspense thrillers and mysteries, thriller, thriller fiction, bargain books, page turner, religion and violence, religion and mystery,

http://www.amazon.com/Name-Father-ebook/dp/B005H0XM4E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315790739&sr=1-3


----------



## kahuna

RG Porter

Tagged ya!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Wingpeople

I see I have some catching up to do!

My requests for tags:

expeditions, gift idea, landscape photography, mountain climbing, mountain photography, mountaineering, mountains, photography, photography book, world travel

paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/1466466804
kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ZXJECC/

I'd appreciate tags for both versions -- Thanks!


----------



## Ann Chambers

Tagged:
Steven Drennon - 4x
mrobmedia
Attebery
Dr. Dln
Doctor Barbara - new 1
RGPorter

Several new books for regulars - Congrats! 
Thanks for any tags back!


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the new books.


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up again-- thanks for the tags in return. 

The "tt" feature really helps. Cheers!


----------



## Steve Vernon

And caught up to here.


----------



## SamiT

I'm new and want to play!

Here's my stuff (erotica, so NSFW):



and



More soon. I'm off to tag! Yay!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you tagged!

We recommend you go back 6 pages to catch all the regulars.


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.  Congrats on the new books, DrDin and Doctor Barbara.


----------



## ToniD

Caught up through here.

Here are the tags for my books:

eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

and here are the links:

http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6
http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## friedgreen

All caught up


----------



## JD Rhoades

Hey, folks...been away for a while, so it looks like I have some catching up to do!

I have two new ones out, one brand new, called Gallows Pole.

Tags for that should be: fbi, thriller, serial killer, romantic suspense, military, technothriller

And my short story The Caretaker (Two Short Stories) should have: crime drama, horror, paranormal, ******* noir, revenge, short stories.

And of course, if you're inclined to tag the older stuff, that would be fine as well.

Thanks! Now off to tag and "like"!


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi JD, welcome back! I got your new ones--looks like I'd already tagged the others. You only need to go back 6 pages to tag/catch up with the regulars. *s*


----------



## Les Turner

I'm all caught up again.

Tagged the following,

Steve Vernon
RG Porter
Joe Chiapetta
Wingpeople
SamiT
JD Rhoades

Everyone else I already had.

Thanks for any tags in return people.


----------



## JD Rhoades

Tagged: 

friedgreen
ToniD
Caddy
AmyShojai
SamiT
Steve Vernon
Aaronpolson
Ann Chambers
Wingpeople
kahuna
Judi Coltman
Joe Chiappetta
RG Porter 
Brian Kittrell 
Thomma Lyn
Dr. Barbara 
DrDln
Atteberry
liam.judge
Jena H
mrobmedia
Becca Smejkal
BJ Whittington
Adam Kisiel 
Rachel Schurig
Steven R. Drennon
Les Turner 
lynnemurray
Dawn McCullough White
dggass
Jenny Hilborne

More later...


----------



## Guest

Back in the swing of things! Appreciate all your helping tagging my book in exchange. Hope everyone is having good luck. Seattle On Ice seems to be off to a good start!


----------



## Austin_Briggs

Would appreciate your help with mine, please  will reciprocate, as always! 

Here are my tags to be added into the little "add" window:

-
aztec, action, action adventure, sorcery, shamanism, mexico, fantasy series, fantasy adventure, fantasy, adventure, american history, kindle book, kindle, historical fantasy, magical realism
-

Thank you


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

liam.judge said:


> Tagged:
> mrobmedia
> Attebery
> *DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) (new paperback book)
> Doctor Barbara (new book)


Thanks for tagging, Liam. I have already tagged your book.

There are two more new Paperbacks and I can really use some tagging help. I will reciprocate favor from all.

Here's the link for "*Americas Wt Problem"* Paperback edition:

http://amzn.to/uZRkoi
"*Soul and Reincarnation"* Paperback edition:

http://amzn.to/v6VG9i
Thanks and wish you all the best.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got them Dr. Din.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Ann Chambers said:


> Tagged:
> Steven Drennon - 4x
> mrobmedia
> Attebery
> Dr. Dln


I just tagged you Ann. Thanks.

There are two more new Paperbacks and I can really use some tagging help. I will reciprocate favor from all.

Here's the link for "*Americas Wt Problem"* Paperback edition:

http://amzn.to/uZRkoi
"*Soul and Reincarnation"* Paperback edition:

http://amzn.to/v6VG9i
Thanks and wish you all the best.


----------



## kahuna

Wingpeople
SamiT
JDRhoades

Tagged ya!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Steve Vernon

Tagged up to here.

Time for bed.


----------



## Mica Jade

All tagged up since last Thursday!

Thanks for the tags.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

kahuna said:


> You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:
> romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality
> Kahuna


Kahuna just added your tags. You have some over 1000....

I can really use some tagging help with my New Paperbacks. I will reciprocate tagging favor.
Here're the links for Paperback editions:
1 http://amzn.to/tfM0bZ
2 http://amzn.to/uZRkoi
6 http://amzn.to/v6VG9i
5 http://amzn.to/tWRxiK
8 http://amzn.to/ua4Tp2
10 http://amzn.to/t1G0dj
Thanks and wish you all the best.


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up since my last post.

Thanks for all the tags back...lots of new people and books...that's great...more tags for everyone!


----------



## lynnemurray

Catching up - welcome new authors and congrats on all those new books everyone.

Today I tagged:

Barbara Ebel - new one
Steven R. Drennon - 4x
Dan Dawkins - 2x
Mike Attebery - new one
Dr. Sukhraj S. Dhillon - new 3x
R.G. Porter - new one (sorry US only)
Charlie Winger, Diane Winger - Kindle & pb
S.M. Taylor - 2x
J.D. Rhoades - 6x

Thanks to those who tagged and liked mine!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## Greg Hamerton

Tags please! You should be able to just click on the 'agree with these tags' on the book's amazon kindle pages.

My tags: dragons, epic fantasy, fantasy, fantasy series, heroic fantasy, high fantasy, kindle fantasy, magic, adult fantasy, dark fantasy, music, new fantasy, wizards, fantasy books

@BrianKittrell: great job! cover, blurb, and nicely tagged in UK and US. Good luck!

Thomma: all added and tagged in UK now
DrBarbara: tagged
DrDin: tagged
Kahuna: a 166page paperback for $15.95? Too expensive. Get it on Kindle! It's not in the UK, so I can't tag it now.
Attebery: all tagged
JenaH: got you 
Steve Vernon: nothing down wasn't tagged at all in UK, got it and all others

I'll work my way back through the list.


----------



## SelenaK

PHEW!!!

Note to self: Never wait more than 2 days...this thread moves quite fast.

Here's my link -----> http://www.amazon.com/Bend-Like-Bieber-Discovered-ebook/dp/B0063HO9EM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320595809&sr=8-1

Tags: *Justin Bieber, Entrepreneurship, Business, How To Get famous, How Do I Get Discovered, Music, Career, Success, self-help, personal development, How Do You Get A Record Deal, How To Record Music, Record Contract, Recording Deal*


----------



## liam.judge

tagged:

RGPorter
Wingpeople
SamiT
JD Rhoades
Austin_Briggs
*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) (2 new books)
Greg Hamerton


----------



## Judi Coltman

A whole lot easier today!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Thanks for the new book tags - it's getting there!

RGPorter- new one
wingpeople x 2
SamiT x2
JDRhoades x2
DrDln x2
GregH x2
JD Rhodes got some - I'll check the rest later
(Rushing out.....)

New one for those who haven't gotten it - and thanks! (Paperback soon).

http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - aging, retirement, diet, exercise, healthy living, obesity, womens health, mens health, diabetes, hypertension, nutrition, heart health

For newbies, please tag my new book and these as well. Thanks!

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers and congratulations on the new releases.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. Once you have done that, please go to your Amazon profile page and post the link. Once taggers see that you've done that, you're more likely to get reciprocal tags.

Go to your Amazon (UK or DE) profile page and post the link. To see if you've been tagged, go to the box on the left and look for "see all #### tagged items." Click on that and you'll see the list.

We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

*Clicking "agree with these tags" doesn't work.* That is used when we need to downvote maltags such as "outrageous price" on a 99 cent book. Once you click "agree with these tags" a gray check will appear on the right side of the tag. Hover over it until another box appears and click "no."

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. However, if an author has requested specific tags, you can copy and paste them into the same box. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

We also ask that you don't use tags naming other author's books or other author's names such as Harry Potter, J.K. Rowling, Stephen King, etc. Most of us won't tag them. Use genre, subgenre and descriptive tags to get the most visibility for your books.


----------



## Ed_ODell

All,

Caught up to page 851. Sllllllooooooowwwwwww internet connection. I'll get back to it this evening.

Welcome to new authors and readers, and thanks to all for keeping this thread going.

Regards,

Ed O'Dell


----------



## Ann Chambers

Caught up!  
Tagged:
SamiT
JD Rhoades
DrDln - Congrats on all those new paperbacks!
Greg Hamerton

My links are in my signature and I appreciate all tags back! Thanks.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Nice to see a few new folks here. Can you all tag my latest book? It's not even in my sig yet but here is the direct link and the tags to use (please):
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006888HPS

comic book, jesus, christianity, comics, devotional, god, christian comics, apologetics, jesus christ, crucifixion, discipleship, faith, motivational, bible study, biblical studies


----------



## JD Rhoades

Newly tagged

Austin Briggs 
Mica Jade
Tess St. John 
Greg Hamerton
Selena K 
Ed O'Dell


----------



## soesposito

Tagged these peeps today:

JD Rhoades
Ed Odell
Judi Coltman
SelenaK


----------



## ToniD

Caught up through here.

Here are the tags for my books:

eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

and here are the links:

http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6
http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## Becca Smejkal

All caught up - thanks for the tags!


----------



## esnieto

Methinks all of this tagging is leading to carpal tunnel, but what a wonderful cause! Thanks to all who've tagged my book - I greatly appreciate it.

If you have the time, my paperback version could use some tag love : http://www.amazon.com/How-Much-do-you-Weigh/dp/0615537758/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Tags: body image, weight, weight loss, health, women, photography, beauty, bathroom scale, diet, fashion


----------



## David Callinan

I'm new to Kindle. I am trying to understand the finer points of tagging to drive titles up the charts.

Does the writer go to the book page and insert 15 tags? If so, how can anybody else insert any more tags?

I've obviously got the system back-to-front somehow. Does every customer who buys a book have the opportunity of a blank set of tag boxes?

These tag exchanges - does this mean that everyone buys everyone else's book and then tags?

I'm confused.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

No, you don't have to buy anyone's book. Just tag the books listed here and go about 6 pages back in this thread. 15 is the max amount of tags that one person can enter on any given book. But you should tag your books first on the Amazon page so others know what words to tag with.


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.

*DR Din: * you have some odd tags on the Simple Solution. Police Proceedural, Outlaw biker, etc.


----------



## kahuna

David Callinan said:


> I'm new to Kindle. I am trying to understand the finer points of tagging to drive titles up the charts.
> 
> Does the writer go to the book page and insert 15 tags? If so, how can anybody else insert any more tags?
> 
> I've obviously got the system back-to-front somehow. Does every customer who buys a book have the opportunity of a blank set of tag boxes?
> 
> These tag exchanges - does this mean that everyone buys everyone else's book and then tags?
> 
> I'm confused.


Anyone with an account can enter up to 15 tags. So, if there were a million people who tagged your books, it could theoretically be 15 million different tags. All with one tag.Most people list their preferred tags, so that does not happen here.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Caddy said:


> All caught up.
> *DR DLn: * you have some odd tags on the Simple Solution. Police Proceedural, Outlaw biker, etc.


Thanks Caddy for bringing to my attention. Some body spammed me with these tags. It is not part of my tags.

I have lot of catching to do with tags. But now I got another problem to remove these odd tags. Some one please help me: how to remove these odd tags.

Thanks folks.


----------



## Patty Jansen

I have a new set of short stories out:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0068IZJ2M


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Ann Chambers said:


> DrDln - Congrats on all those new paperbacks!
> My links are in my signature and I appreciate all tags back! Thanks.


Thanks Ann. Your books are very interesting. I just tagged your last books too.

I can really use some tagging help with my New Paperbacks. I will reciprocate tagging favor.
Here're the links for Paperback editions:
1 http://amzn.to/tfM0bZ
2 http://amzn.to/uZRkoi
6 http://amzn.to/v6VG9i
5 http://amzn.to/tWRxiK
8 http://amzn.to/ua4Tp2
10 http://amzn.to/t1G0dj
Thanks and wish you all the best.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Patty Jansen said:


> I have a new set of short stories out:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0068IZJ2M


Just tagged your book Patty.
I can really use some tagging help with my New Paperbacks. I will reciprocate tagging favor.
Here're the links for Paperback editions:
1 http://amzn.to/tfM0bZ
2 http://amzn.to/uZRkoi
6 http://amzn.to/v6VG9i
5 http://amzn.to/tWRxiK
8 http://amzn.to/ua4Tp2
10 http://amzn.to/t1G0dj
Thanks and wish you all the best.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I do appreciate all those who tagged me. I will do some now and then come back. I have lot of catching up to do.

I can really use some tagging help with my New Paperbacks. I will reciprocate tagging favor.
Here're the links for last 3 Paperback editions:
  

Thanks and wish you all the best.


----------



## amiblackwelder

Here is my new release THE MERS, please tag and like it and I will go down the list for others.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mers-Mer-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B005Z327OE/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1321491348&sr=8-7


----------



## Jena H

All caught up again.  Nice to see so many new additions.

David Callinan - if YOU go to your book's page, you can add the tags you want the book to have (up to 15).  Then we (on this tag-exchange thread) will confirm or add those tags, so the number will grow.  Or, you can put the tags you want into your next post, and we'll copy/paste them into your book's page.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Tagged~

amiblackwelder
DrDln (paperbacks)
Patty Jansen 
esnieto
Joe Chiapetta
Jodi Coltman
Greg Hamerton
Mica Jade
Austin_Briggs
Attenbery
JDRhoades
SamiT
Les Turner
friedgreen
aaronpolson
RG Porter


Thanks for all the tags!!
Dawn


----------



## chrisanthropic

Man, for some reason I stopped receiving the email updates of activity in this thread and I've been so busy that it slipped my mind. I finally check back today and was 11 pages behind!

Anyhow, I'm all caught up to here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags

kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy, thieves, adventure, dungeons and dragons, fantasy apprentice, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, father and daughter, half elf, strong heroine, female author


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up for today!!


----------



## James Bruno

My first two thrillers have been steady Kindle bestsellers. But book #3, recently released, can use all the help it can get.

http://www.amazon.com/Tribe-ebook/dp/B005D3G1MU/ref=pd_rhf_dp_p_t_2

Following are my preferred tags:
afghanistan, action adventure, al-qaeda, cia, covert ops, espionage, pakistan, covert, kgb, military thriller, political thriller, spy thriller, svr, terrorism, white house


----------



## Greg Hamerton

Almost everyone I've tagged so far has forgotten to put any tagging in the UK amazon. The two stores are seperate, so it's important to have tags in both places. I believe you can add tags yourself in both markets - I was able to do so. Go to your amazon.com Kindle product page, then change the .com to .co.uk in the browser address bar. hit enter.

Tagged today:
Amyshojai (Dog&Cat Responsibilility had no UK tags)
Judi Coltman (both books, no UK tags)
Liam.judge (had no UK tags)
SelenaK (had no UK tags)
Ed ODell
Ann Chambers (had no UK tags) (Carver's Tomatoes NOT IN THE UK STORE AT ALL ... worth checking)
Joe Chiappetta (had no UK tags)
JD Rhoades (had no UK Tags) (Breaking Cover has some rotten tags where someone has hurriedly done the TT love wrong 'undercover agent click on a tag to add i' )
Soesposito (had no UK Tags)
Toni D
Becca Smejkal (had no UK tags)


----------



## Steve Vernon

Unfortunately, as far as I understand it, UK tags will "stick" only if the tagger has actually bought something from Amazon.uk.

Tagged up to here.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up and tagged:

mrobmedia
Atteberry
RG Porter
Wingpeople
SamiT
JDRhoades
Dr Dln
Greg Hamerton
David Callinan
Patty Jansen
ambiblackwelder
Dawn McCullough White
angkor

------------------------

Mine for the newbies:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Oh torture - slow internet connection.

esnieto
DavidC - u need tags placed.
PattyJ
DrDln
JdRhodes

Thanks for the following tags!

http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - aging, retirement, diet, exercise, healthy living, obesity, womens health, mens health, diabetes, hypertension, nutrition, heart health

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Please use these tags for http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up. Heading to a writers con so may be AWOL a couple of days. Happy tagging, folks!


----------



## jamesmonaghan

Hello to all,

New to this whole tagging game but I think I have got the hang of it. I'm all tagged up to page 855 (https://www.amazon.com/gp/pdp/profile/A3O3Z62OVAZ3OL?ie=UTF8&ref_=pd_ys_homenav_prof). I'll get to the rest of them by the end of the day.

If anyone is willing, I would like some tags on the following:

The Phoenix and the Dream King's Heart (The Phoenix Odyssey)
tags: sci-fi, action, adventure, actionadventure, space opera, serial, tv, episode, sf, mythology, phoenix, myths, odyssey, novella

Astonishing Fictions Issue 1
tags: sci-fi, shorts, short stories, anthology, collection, sf, astonishing

Hope I've done this right... 

James


----------



## Amyshojai

Welcome James, I got your books tagged!


----------



## Steve Vernon

And tagged up to here!


----------



## kahuna

James Monaghan
Angkor

Tagged ya!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## T.M.souders author

Whew! Caught up!

Tags: 
adversity, inspirational romance, romance contemporary, womens fiction, christian romance, contemporary fiction, love story, tragedy, true love, family drama, romance, women s fiction, hope

http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-On-Hope-ebook/dp/B005CPD2BC/
http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-Hope-T-M-Souders/dp/1463721013/

**************
Tags: Christmas, holiday, chick lit, romance, heart warming, small town, short story, novelette, TM Souders

http://www.amazon.com/Dashing-Through-The-Snow-ebook/dp/B005ZUXIT0/


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged:

Joe Chiappetta (new book)
esnieto (paperback)
David Callinan
Patty Jansen
*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon): paperback books. To vote down the tags you did not want, you just have to go to the product page for that specific book and disagree with the tag, by unticking it.
amiblackwelder
angkor
jamesmonaghan

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon): i tagged all your paperback books. To vote down the tags you mentioned in a previous post that you did not want, you just have to go to the product page for that specific book and disagree with the tag, by unticking it.


----------



## Ann Chambers

Tagged:

esnieto
Patty Jansen
amiblackwelder
angkor
jamesmonaghan

Books are in my sig. Appreciate all tags back!


----------



## Melanie13

All caught up! Some exciting new stuff up here. *DrDin* I think the spam tags could be the start of a great plot, perhaps involving a dietitian who moonlights as an undercover agent.

Here are my links again:

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Ashford-ebook/dp/B005WWN0RG/ref=sr_1_1_title_1_ke?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1321546359&sr=1-1

Paperback: http://www.amazon.com/Ashford-Melanie-Rose/dp/1466371730/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1321546359&sr=1-1


----------



## seventhspell

Wow lots of new books  good luck to everyone
new for me today were, 

Thomma Lyn
HeyDrew
Doctor Barbara new one
soesposito new one
Phil Stern as asked
jessicaCvernold
jessicaCvernold new one
Steven R. Drennon new one
mrobmedia
Attebery new one
*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon)
new one
RGPorter new one
SamiT
Greg Hamerton
esnieto
David Callinan
Patty Jansen
amiblackwelder
angkor
jamesmonaghan

My links are in my signature line for any new people, thanks for any tags back


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up again - so many new books to tag. 

I appreciate the tags in return!


----------



## Seanathin23

Tagged through the last five pages.

New to the thread here is my first.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Long-Night-ebook/dp/B005XAPYN0/ref=sr_1_51?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1319124121&sr=1-51


----------



## Guest

I'm caught up.

Thanks for the tags. They always help. If you're bored and have a second, the Seattle On Ice paperback could use a few "likes" as well. I'm trying to cover that when people have books out in both versions.

Good luck everybody. Thank you again!


----------



## ToniD

Caught up through here.

Here are the tags for my books:

eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

and here are the links:

http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6
http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.  Welcome to the thread, newcomers!  Congrats to those with new additions.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Seanathin23 said:


> Tagged through the last five pages.
> New to the thread here is my first.


Welcome to the thread. I just tagged your books Seanathin.
I can really use some tagging help with my New Paperbacks. I will reciprocate tagging favor.
Here're the links for Paperback editions:
1 http://amzn.to/tfM0bZ
2 http://amzn.to/uZRkoi
6 http://amzn.to/v6VG9i
5 http://amzn.to/tWRxiK
8 http://amzn.to/ua4Tp2
10 http://amzn.to/t1G0dj
Thanks and wish you all the best.


----------



## JD Rhoades

Newly tagged: 

soesposito
esnieto
patty jansen
DrDln (new ones) 
amiblackwelder
chrisanthropic
angkor
M.G.  Scarsbrook
James Monaghan
T.M. Souders
Melanie13
seventhspell
seanathin23

Everyone else, I think I already got. 

Thanks!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

liam.judge said:


> Tagged:
> *DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon): i tagged all your paperback books. To vote down the tags you mentioned in a previous post that you did not want, you just have to go to the product page for that specific book and disagree with the tag, by unticking it.


I do appreciate your tagging help, liam. Your book is already tagged.
About removing the tags, I have unticked it. As I recall, there is some way to completely remove those spam tags. But I don't remember how!!! Thanks.

Those who have not tagged; I can really use some tagging help with my New Paperbacks. I will reciprocate tagging favor.
Here're the links for Paperback editions:
1 http://amzn.to/tfM0bZ
2 http://amzn.to/uZRkoi
6 http://amzn.to/v6VG9i
5 http://amzn.to/tWRxiK
8 http://amzn.to/ua4Tp2
10 http://amzn.to/t1G0dj
Thanks and wish you all the best.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones, caught up.


----------



## kahuna

Seanathin

Tagged ya!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## lynnemurray

Wow, two days I'm away and all these new people here--welcome! Congrats to those with new books out. Today this includes me!

I've got a new book out on Kindle and I'd appreciate any tags/like!

The 33 Worst Mistakes Writers Make About Courtroom Law (Write It Right)

Tags: writing, writing skills, writing guides, courtroom fiction, mistakes writers make, crime fiction, law, legal thrillers, lawyer protagonists, courtroom drama, trial scenes, write it right, legal mistakes, courtroom setting, courtroom mistakes

David Callinan, I'm learning a lot from the more experienced Tag Team here! So far you haven't put up any tags on your books, but when you put some up let us know and ideally we can cut and paste onto the tag area using the TT command to take us to the Tag Menu Box. That way we'll reinforce them. What I did for my new book above was set up the tags above. (Hope that worked, since I'm suggesting it!)

Colleen Cross - sorry! I understand that until I buy something from amazon.uk, I can't tag UK books.

Today I liked and tagged:
Greg Hamerton 2x 
Joe Chiappetta - new one
Patty Jansen - new one
Dr. Sukhraj S. Dhillon - 3 new pbs
Ami Blackwelder - new one
James Monaghan - 4x
Melanie Rose - kindle & pb
Sean Van Damme

Thanks to those who tagged/liked my books. Good luck to all!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Can you all tag my latest book? It's not even in my sig yet but here is the direct link and the tags to use (please):
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006888HPS

comic book, jesus, christianity, comics, devotional, god, christian comics, apologetics, jesus christ, crucifixion, discipleship, faith, motivational, bible study, biblical studies


----------



## kahuna

Coleen Gross

Tagged ya!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here!


----------



## Steven R. Drennon

Back for another round! Thanks for those of you who have already tagged my books, especially my latest fantasy, _Three for Avadar_!


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the new ones.


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Stayed caught up this time, figured I would throw mine up for the new folks. For those who have already tagged me, I am adding "talking animals" as a tag, so if you could add that.

My tags for all the new folks that have not tagged them yet are (press tt and then copy and paste for faster tagging): fantasy, epic fantasy, dragons, ya fantasy, fantasy adventure, magic, fantasy series, talking animals

Ebook: http://www.amazon.com/Osrics-Wand-Wand-Makers-Debate-ebook/dp/B005JQ9D8A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317962029&sr=8-1

Paperback: http://www.amazon.com/Osrics-Wand-Wand-Makers-Debate-1/dp/1466269472/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1317962029&sr=8-2

Thanks in advance, this thread rocks!


----------



## Pamela

Still catching up.  Just spent about an hour tagging.  I had no idea there were so many authors here.  Thanks to all for the tags.

Pam


----------



## mdohno

Thanks for all the Tags!! 

I tagged these this morning.

Caddy
T.M.souders
liam.judge
Melanie13
Seanathin
Atlebery
JD Rhoades
Colleen Cross
Steven Drennon
Jack Albrecht


----------



## friedgreen

All caught up.


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged:

Seanathin23
Attebery: i clicked the like button for "Seattle On Ice"
Colleen Cross
lynnemurray (new book)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon): i'm sure also there is a way to completely remove them. Hopefully someone who has done this before on here will help you out.


----------



## Dean M. Cole

I'm tagging and 'Like'ing my butt off. (Progress report below.)

I'd greatly appreciate it if you'd copy and paste these tags into the tag window on my book's Amazon page.

science fiction, alien invasion, fiction, thriller, apocalyptic, area 51, military science fiction, ufo, military thriller, military conspiracy, dystopia, science thriller, cheap kindle books, conspiracy

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004OA6LZK

Thanks in advance,
Dean M. Cole

liam.judge
friedgreen x4
mdohno x3
Pamela (Necromancer)
JackDAlbrecht x2
Steven R. Drennon x4
Steve Vernon x7 
kahuna + 5 tags (previously tagged and liked)
Joe Chiappetta x7
Amyshojai (previously tagged, added 'Like' to 5)
lynnemurray (tagged and liked the new one, congrats)
Colleen Cross (congrats too)


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Greetings all. I have listed my first two novel paperbacks below and they sure could use some love with those tags. Thanks.

Jamesmonaghan x2 - welcome
Seanathin23
lynnemurray
DeanCole

Thanks for the following tags!

New book - ebook - (paperback not up yet) http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - aging, retirement, diet, exercise, healthy living, obesity, womens health, mens health, diabetes, hypertension, nutrition, heart health

Please use these tags for the PAPERBACK of Operation Neurosurgeon: htp://amzn.to/dae61U -

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Please use these tags for the PAPERBACK of Outcome, A Nove.: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C -

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers


----------



## Shana Norris

All caught up with the last few pages. 

I have a new release that could use some tags:

http://www.amazon.com/Surfacing-ebook/dp/B0067KLD3K/

And then my older ones are here:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Boyfriend-Thief-ebook/dp/B0058WCBOI/

http://www.amazon.com/Troy-High-ebook/dp/B004Q3RTTC/ (Kindle)

http://www.amazon.com/Troy-High-Shana-Norris/dp/0810996650/ (paperback)

http://www.amazon.com/Something-Blog-About-Shana-Norris/dp/0810994747/

Thanks!


----------



## aaronpolson

Man... moving fast around here. 

I think I've caught up again. Cheers!


----------



## Ann Chambers

Welcome to the new taggers and congrats to all with new books! Some really interesting books are popping up. Yay!

Caught up. Tagged:
Seanathin23
Colleen Cross - This is the US tag exchange and most of us can't tag in the UK - have to have bought a book there to tag. Likewise, unless you have bought a book from the US site, your tags won't stick for US books. There is a UK tag exchange here on KB.
lynnemurray - new 1
Joe Chiappetta - new 1
Dean M. Cole
Shana Norris - new 1

Wishing everyone a great Friday! My books are in my sig.


----------



## ToniD

Caught up through here.

Here are the tags for my books:

eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

and here are the links:

http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6
http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## David Callinan

Hello - I've just discovered mutual tagging. I go on your book page(s) and repeat the tags I find there - correct?

I will go through all the threads above one by one and do this. Do I do this on amazon.com also?

Meanwhile, if you could all return the favour. My pages are:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Knife-Edge-ebook/dp/B0062762HK

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Immortality-Plot-ebook/dp/B00624WKPQ

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bodyswitch-ebook/dp/B00629VTBM

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Angel-My-Shoulder-ebook/dp/B0062JGRTQ

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kingdom-Of-The-Nanosaurs-ebook/dp/B0062JRLS

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Weather-Kids-Rainbow-Superhighway-ebook/dp/B0062K1Q3M

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-10-Minute-Miracle-ebook/dp/B0062KDS3I


----------



## Becca Smejkal

All caught up through here...lots of new ones!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## sakmyster

Working through a lot of new ones!

Here's my latest - a collaboration on a new series of thriller novellettes about Near Death Experiences










http://www.amazon.com/Lazarus-Initiative-Book-N-D-ebook/dp/B0068SVA48/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1321639350&sr=1-1


----------



## kahuna

Shana Norris
Dean Cole

Tagged ya!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

ToniD said:


> Caught up through here.
> Here are the tags for my books:


Just tagged your book Toni. I can really use some tagging help with my New Paperbacks. I will reciprocate tagging favor.
Here're the links for Paperback editions:
1 http://amzn.to/tfM0bZ
2 http://amzn.to/uZRkoi
6 http://amzn.to/v6VG9i
5 http://amzn.to/tWRxiK
8 http://amzn.to/ua4Tp2
10 http://amzn.to/t1G0dj

Thanks and wish you all the best.


----------



## Mica Jade

All Tagged Up!

Thanks for the tags.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Ardyth

Nooooo.  How did I get so behind!  Seven pages!  

Anyway, I finally got caught up except for David Callinan... you don't have any tags on your books and I don't have time to read 5 descriptions and guess what tags might fit for you for each one... can you please repost with a list of tag words you'd like on each book and I'd be happy to tag them.

Please, anyone who is new/hasn't seen me yet, be sure to tag me back.


----------



## Caddy

All caught up and anxious to look at my new Kindle FIRE that came.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up on the new ones!

David Callanan, unfortunately I can't tag UK titles--there's a separate tagging thread for UK books. You have to have purchased from the UK store in order to be able to tag.


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Catching up now.  Thanks to everyone tagging, it really goes a long way.

Thanks,
Gregory


----------



## lynnemurray

Back caught up, whew!

In case anyone missed my new book here are the link and tags, any help appreciated!

The 33 Worst Mistakes Writers Make About Courtroom Law (Write It Right)

Tags: writing, writing skills, writing guides, courtroom fiction, mistakes writers make, crime fiction, law, legal thrillers, lawyer protagonists, courtroom drama, trial scenes, write it right, legal mistakes, courtroom setting, courtroom mistakes

Today I tagged and liked:
Dean M. Cole - Kindle & PB editions- impressive rave reviews, awards!
Shana Norris - 5x (Troy - pb & Kindle) whoa a video review from a fan, so cool!
David Sakmyster - new one, congrats!

Thanks for all the tags/likes of my books!

Have a great weekend and Write On!

Lynne


----------



## chrisanthropic

I'm all caught up to here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags

kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy, thieves, adventure, dungeons and dragons, fantasy apprentice, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, father and daughter, half elf, strong heroine, female author


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up again...thanks for tags back!


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn

Hi everyone! I'm a newbie here to the tagging scene, but I'm giving it a try! I've gone back 6 pages and tagged everyone, so here I am posting my new release, Open Minds.



Ebook: Open Minds
Paper: Open Minds

My preferred tags are: paranormal series, young adult science fiction, paranormal, science fiction, young adult paranormal, mind control, mindjack, mindjacking, mindreading, young adult, action, adventure, fantasy, mind reading, science fantasy


----------



## Cody Young

Hi, 
I'm new to this thread and not sure how it works, but would love some tags on my books. I'm checking out some of the other contributors' books too.
Many thanks
Cody Young


----------



## Library4Science

Library4Science
Status: Jane Austen
***
Online Online

Gender: Male
Western Pa
Posts: 298

View Profile WWW Email Personal Message (Online)

Re: Author Tag Exchange -- COMBINED thread
« Reply #21020 on: November 19, 2011, 07:25:27 AM »
Reply with quoteQuote Modify messageModify Remove messageRemove
All caught up. Thanks everyone for tagging me, though I only put my thread up every 6th page, rest assured that I am plugging away at tagging and liking every day.

These tags are for the first 6 volumes in my history series and they haven't been in the tagging thread for a couple months so if you are fairly new you probably haven't tagged them yet.

Please copy the tags below, click on the link, type tt (quickly), paste
in the box and save. Please do not use the sig. images.

1. Discovery and Exploration http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004KAA9P2
American history,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material,kindle bargain books,discovery and exploration of america,christopher columbus magellan,the new world,coronado Pizarro Balboa de Soto,cartier sebastion cabot Drake Champlain Hudson ,eric the red pre-columbian voyages,ponce de leon in florida,john fiske,francis parkman,Mississippi Hudson St. Lawrence River

2. Colonization http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052ATGC6
American history,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material,kindle bargain books,founding of new amsterdam new york,pilgrim mayflower massachusetts new england,pequot massacre at fort mystic,st augustine huguenots dominique de gourgues,roanoke jamestown virginia,new sweden delaware maryland lord baltimore,quakers william penn pennsylvania,marquette mississippi joliet la salle,indentured white slaves in the colonies,harvard william and mary college

3. Revolution http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052AUF8K
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,kindle bargain books,1776 revolution united states boston massacre,battle lexington concord bunker hill long island,battle ticonderoga white plains trenton princeton,george washington braddock valley forge ,surrender burgoyne cornwallis montcalm,lafayette wayne wolfe,battle quebec stony point yorktown,John Paul Jones bon homme richard serapis ,benjamin franklin thomas jefferson james madison

4. The Critical Period http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052ABLQ0
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,united states of america,kindle bargain books,american democracy constitution thomas jefferson,george washington mount vernon,napoleon louisiana purchase new world power,columbia river northwest ordinance fur trade ,settlements public land problem ,john hancock james madison ,treaty of paris independence union,cotton gin slavery

5. 1812 Before and After http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057U1CQ4
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,united states of america,kindle bargain books,war of 1812 star spangled banner burning washington,battle of lake erie lake champlain tippecanoe new orleans,lewis and clark expedition crossing the great divide ,constitution guerriere java chesapeake shannon,robert fulton hudson albany clermont ,treaty of ghent first protective tariff disarmament on the lakes,monroe doctrine missouri compromise,alexander hamilton aaron burr duel trial

6. The Developing Nation http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005C6EL5M
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,united states of america,kindle bargain books developing nation,buffalo lake erie hudson river albany canal ,american railroad locomotive telegraph ,seminole creek black hawk ,jackson calhoun webster hayne ashburton,slavery anti-slavery slave-breaking abolition,battle of san jacinto alamo texas annexation,united states bank panic of 1837,log-cabin and hard cider campaign

Thanks for the tags.

Cheers,
Charlie Reese
Report to moderator 24.144.175.206

Bargain Formatting & Conversion $15 -- Scanning & OCR 50¢ per page.
Report to moderator 24.144.175.206

Report to moderator 24.144.175.206

Bargain Formatting & Conversion $15 -- Scanning & OCR 50¢ per page.


----------



## Amyshojai

I've got all the new books, welcome to the thread for the new authors!


----------



## liam.judge

tagged:

Shana Norris
David Callinan
sakmyster
Susan Kaye Quinn
Cody Young

Dean M. Cole: thanks for tagging my book. i tagged your's also.


----------



## kahuna

Susan K Quinn
Cody Young

Tagged ya!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.

*I am trying to enlarge the number of things people can search for to have my book come up. Therefore, I would ask that you please use the tags I request. If you don't want to copy, type tt and paste, then please do not use the first tags on the page, but search all of the tags for the book for the tags I list here.* It would be much easier to copy, hit tt and paste, but your choice. I will tag for you however you ask, for however many books you have in exchange.

*New taggers*:I would love some "*likes*" and *tags* for both *Kindle* and *paperback*, and would appreciate it very much! *Please do use the tags I list here, instead of checking the first ones on the page*.

*Here are the tags that I would like used for paperback*: coming of age fiction, romance, historical romance, deception, France, artist, bohemian, drama, struggle, nineteenth century Paris

*Here is the link to the paperback*: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316971126&sr=8-1

*Here are the tags for the Kindle book, please do not use the tags above, but the following ones instead*: series, Impressionist, art, nonconformist, Modernism, raw talent, loss of innocence, abstract artist, visionary artist, French romance.

*Here is the link for Kindle book*: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316401819&sr=1-1

Just copy the tags, go to the link and hit the like, then type tt and paste. Hit save. Cool!


----------



## AlisaC

Ugh, I'm so far behind. Been crazy busy, but I'll catch up.

Tagged these guys:
ToniD
David Callinan
Becca  Smejkal
Sakmyster (old ones too)
Ardyth
Susan Kaye Quinn (old ones too)
Cody Young

Lots of newbies! Nice.

Alisa


----------



## ToniD

Caught up through here.

Here are the tags for my books:

eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

and here are the links:

http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6
http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## Marie S

Here are my books. I'll try and tag as many of you as I can.

Thanks in advance!

http://www.amazon.com/Frozen-In-Time-ebook/dp/B005NW1XHO/ref=sr_1_1_title_1_kin?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1321724607&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Age-of-Dreams-ebook/dp/B005SE2VMS/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1321724725&sr=1-3


----------



## Marie S

Just tagged:

ToniD
Caddy
Kahuna
Library4Science
SusanKayeQuinn
Chrisanthropic
Lynnemurray
*DrDinn*
sakmyster
David Callinan


----------



## Tom S. Figueiredo

*92 NEW BOOKS tagged today (pages 842-860)*

I would be thankful for your *tags and "LIKE".*

*MY BOOK:* http://www.amazon.com/I-remember-my-circus-ebook/dp/B005EZ0W0Y
*PLEASE USE THESE TAGS:* childrens books, circus, 3rd grade books, 4th grade books, 99 cent kindle books, bargain kindle books, childhood, picture books, relationships, children s kindle

THANKS!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Caught up:

ShanaN x5
Sakmyster x1
SusanK x2
CodyYoung x4
MarieS x2

Thanks for the following tags!

New book - ebook - (paperback not up yet) http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - aging, retirement, diet, exercise, healthy living, obesity, womens health, mens health, diabetes, hypertension, nutrition, heart health

Please use these tags for the PAPERBACK of Operation Neurosurgeon: htp://amzn.to/dae61U -

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Please use these tags for the PAPERBACK of Outcome, A Nove.: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C -

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers


----------



## JD Rhoades

lynnemurray said:


> Wow, two days I'm away and all these new people here--welcome! Congrats to those with new books out. Today this includes me!
> 
> I've got a new book out on Kindle and I'd appreciate any tags/like!
> 
> The 33 Worst Mistakes Writers Make About Courtroom Law (Write It Right)
> 
> Tags: writing, writing skills, writing guides, courtroom fiction, mistakes writers make, crime fiction, law, legal thrillers, lawyer protagonists, courtroom drama, trial scenes, write it right, legal mistakes, courtroom setting, courtroom mistakes
> Lynne


Tagged it, and let me just say: as a lawyer who also reads as well as writes, this book is sorely needed


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn

All caught up! Newbie question... I can only tag once (per book), right? Thanks!!


----------



## Pauline Creeden

I Tagged pages 859 and 860 inculding books in signatures!

Please tag mine:
http://www.amazon.com/Prodigal-Life-Coming-home-ebook/dp/B005TTY8SW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1321741025&sr=1-4

christianity
god
jesus
bible
bible study
parables
inspirational

Thanks! and I'll keep tagging every chance I get!


----------



## Amyshojai

Hosanna said:


> I Tagged pages 859 and 860 inculding books in signatures!
> 
> Please tag mine:
> http://www.amazon.com/Prodigal-Life-Coming-home-ebook/dp/B005TTY8SW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1321741025&sr=1-4
> 
> christianity
> god
> jesus
> bible
> bible study
> parables
> inspirational
> 
> Thanks! and I'll keep tagging every chance I get!


Welcome to the thread! I tagged your book--we recommend you go back 6 pages to tag all the "regulars" in the thread.


----------



## Pauline Creeden

thanks Amy!  Will do ...it's only 4 more pages!


----------



## BrianKittrell

All tagged up and all that. Whew.

--My book details--

Each book is the same title, but I'd love to have tags on each edition/format since it will help them all have better rankings:

- http://www.amazon.com/Circle-Sorcerers-Mages-Bloodmyr-ebook/dp/B005YIR9E8/
- http://www.amazon.com/Circle-Sorcerers-Mages-Bloodmyr-Novel/dp/0982949545/
- http://www.amazon.com/Circle-Sorcerers-Mages-Bloodmyr-Novel/dp/0982949529/

Tags: fantasy series, epic fantasy, fantasy, fantasy books, magic, sorcerer, sword and sorcery, wizard, brian kittrell, fantasy adventure, fantasy adventures, medieval fantasy, sorcery, wizardry, speculative fiction

Vote down: tt


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Done tagging including Brian's book just above!

Also included "likes" where I could remember.

And I'll try to be a regular, too!


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up...happy tagging, everyone!


----------



## Shana Norris

All caught up to here. Thanks for the tags, everyone!


----------



## SamiT

Hiyas, 

I'm here and tagging. Love to see some love for my books (check the sig below).

Thanks!


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged:

Marie Symeou
Colleen Cross
Hosanna
SamiT


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up on tags.


----------



## kahuna

Marie Symeou

Tagged ya!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## cbwriterman

Just did more tag than when I was 10. Do me a favor and slap some tags on my short story. It's brand-spankin new. The Man With Two Eyes


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.  Enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## Seanathin23

All caught up again.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Long-Night-ebook/dp/B005XAPYN0/ref=sr_1_51?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1319124121&sr=1-51

Thanks for the Tags everybody!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Happy Sunday!

Colleen - US Exit Strategy
Susan Kaye x2 (got Open Minds already)
Hosanna
SamiT

Thanks for the following tags everyone!

New book - ebook - (paperback not up yet)  [URL=http://amzn]http://amzn.to/sjJeEL[/url] -

exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, dogs, productivity, diabetes

Please use these tags for the PAPERBACK of Operation Neurosurgeon: htp://amzn.to/dae61U -

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Please use these tags for the PAPERBACK of Outcome, A Nove.: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C -

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers


----------



## ToniD

Caught up through here.

Here are the tags for my books:

eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

and here are the links:

http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6
http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here!


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Keeping up with the tags - done through here!


----------



## Judi Coltman

All caught up!
For newbies:

I ask that you "Like" them and copy and paste the tags listed before the link.

humor, family life, judi coltman, lol, middle age, small town, cancer, chick lit, cougars, facebook

http://www.amazon.com/Just-Everyone-Little-Nuts-ebook/dp/B003ZDO7YY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315790709&sr=1-1

beach read, beaches, mystery, mystery thriller, suspense, suspense thrillers and mysteries, thriller, thriller fiction, bargain books, page turner, religion and violence, religion and mystery,

http://www.amazon.com/Name-Father-ebook/dp/B005H0XM4E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315790739&sr=1-3


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn

Caught up again ... a lot easier to do the second/third time around! Here's mine for anyone new:

Ebook: Open Minds
Paper: Open Minds

My preferred tags are: paranormal series, young adult science fiction, paranormal, science fiction, young adult paranormal, mind control, mindjack, mindjacking, mindreading, young adult, action, adventure, fantasy, mind reading, paranormal fantasy


----------



## 40977

Rejoining and caught up six pages back!


----------



## Jena H

Caught up since last time.


----------



## kahuna

CB Writerman

Tagged ya!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## D.A. Boulter

8 new pages. Lotsa new books. All caught up.

My books:

http://www.amazon.com/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasti.../dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Just tagged:

James Monaghan
Seanathin23
Colleen Cross
Lynne Murray
Dean M Cole
Shana Norris
Sakmyster
Susan Kaye Quinn
Cody Young
Marie Symeou
Hosana
SamiT

-------------------------

Mine for the new people:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Pauline Creeden

I am now caught up to here...boy this is almost a job keeping up with these tags!

**I wonder if it makes a big difference??**


----------



## Harry Shannon

Good question, Hosanna  This new one from a series is being officially released tomorrow the 22nd. Has a pre-order of only 99 cents. It's actually an Amazon release too, but I figure tags sure can't hurt. It's done okay so far but not great. Let's see what happens. Thanks for the help. I will catch up in pieces the next few days.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SZZYSU/ref=tsm_1_fb_lk?tag=vglnk-c1533-20

TAGS
horror, action adventure, hardboiled, thriller, harry shannon, top suspense group, pulp fiction, the dead man, weird western, pulp heroes, pulp, mystery, dark fantasy


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

cbwriterman
Tmarchini
Harry Shannon (new book)


----------



## Caddy

Tagged and done!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Amazing how fast this forum fills up. Thanks for all the tag backs.


----------



## Melanie13

David Callinan said:


> Hello - I've just discovered mutual tagging. I go on your book page(s) and repeat the tags I find there - correct?
> 
> I will go through all the threads above one by one and do this. Do I do this on amazon.com also?
> 
> Meanwhile, if you could all return the favour. My pages are:


I tagged yours, but I would suggest putting up some tags of your own or listing your preferred tags on the thread, as it is otherwise difficult to know what tags would be appropriate. Some had no tags at all, so I put in a few that I thought would be appropriate based on the description of the story. If you put up your own people will be able to tag more specifically. Cheers!

All caught up again. Back to the writing now!

http://www.amazon.com/Ashford-ebook/dp/B005WWN0RG/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Doctor Barbara

HarryS - new one
Melanie13

Thanks for the following tags everyone!

New book - ebook - (paperback not up yet) http://amzn.to/sjJeEL -

exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, dogs, productivity, diabetes

Please use these tags for the PAPERBACK of Operation Neurosurgeon: htp://amzn.to/dae61U -

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Please use these tags for the PAPERBACK of Outcome, A Nove.: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C -

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers


----------



## Juliette Sobanet

Hi everyone! Today I tagged and liked all books for:

Judi Coltman
Susan Kaye Quinn
Tracy Marchini
M.G. Scarsbrook

I'll keep working my way back to catch up!

For any newbies, please tag my new release below. Here is the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Sleeping-with-Paris-ebook/dp/B005TNM736/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320401468&sr=8-1

And here are the tags you can use:

romantic comedy, romance contemporary, chick lit, paris, france, bargain books, beach read, humorous fiction, humorous romance, love story, womens fiction, kindle romance, friendship, infidelity, relationships

Thanks as always for the tags!


----------



## Seanathin23

Tagged up to here and just in time as work calls.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  

Have caught up with

Hosanna
Susan Kaye Quinn
T Marchini
Melanie 13
Seanathin23


----------



## ToniD

Caught up through here.

Here are the tags for my books:

eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

and here are the links:

http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6
http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## seventhspell

all caught up, new for me today were, 

Seanathin23
JD Rhoades got all your books
Colleen Cross
lynnemurray got your new one good luck
Dean M. Cole
Shana Norris got all your books
sakmyster
Susan Kaye Quinn
Cody Young
Susan Kaye Quinn
Hosanna
cbwriterman interesting title 
Tmarchini had already tagged all yours
Melanie13


the links to my books for tagging are in my signature thanks for any tags back


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Juliette Sobanet said:


> Hi everyone! Today I tagged and liked all books for:
> Thanks as always for the tags!


I just tagged your book Juliette. I can really use some tagging help with my New Paperbacks. I will reciprocate tagging favor.
Here're the links for Paperback editions:
1 http://amzn.to/tfM0bZ
2 http://amzn.to/uZRkoi
6 http://amzn.to/v6VG9i
5 http://amzn.to/tWRxiK
8 http://amzn.to/ua4Tp2
10 http://amzn.to/t1G0dj

Thanks and wish you all the best.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Marie Symeou said:


> Just tagged:


I just tagged you Marie. If not done yet; I can really use some tagging help with my New Paperbacks. I will reciprocate tagging favor.
Here're the links for Paperback editions:
1 http://amzn.to/tfM0bZ
2 http://amzn.to/uZRkoi
6 http://amzn.to/v6VG9i
5 http://amzn.to/tWRxiK
8 http://amzn.to/ua4Tp2
10 http://amzn.to/t1G0dj

Thanks and wish you all the best.


----------



## JD Rhoades

Newly tagged: 

Colleen Cross 
Joe Chiappetta (new one)
Jack d. Albrecht 
Pamela
mdohno
Shana Norris 
David Callinan
sakmyster (new ones) 
Ardyth
AdriannaWhite
chrisantropic
Susan Kaye Quinn
Cody Young 
Library4science
AlisaC 
Marie Symeou
Tom S. Figueiredo
Hosanna
SamiT
cbwirterman (new one) 
Seanathin23
Tmarchini
Harry Shannon (new one) 
Juliet Sobanet
sevenspell


Think that's all the ones I haven't done already. Thanks for the tag back!


----------



## lynnemurray

Welcome newbies and congrats to folks with new books!

Today I tagged/liked:

Susan Kaye Quinn - 3x kindle & pb
Cody Young 4x kindle & pb
Marie Symeou 2x kindle & pb
Colleen Cross
S.M. Taylor 3x (others previously tagged)
Clayton Burnett 
Tracy Marchini - Effie stories (others previously tagged)
Pauline Creeden

Thanks to JD Rhoads for the shout out for my new book. 
"Tagged it, and let me just say: as a lawyer who also reads as well as writes, this book is sorely needed "

That means a lot coming from an actual attorney! As Mark Twain said, ""It ain't what you don't know that gets you into trouble, it's what you know for sure that ain't so."

In case anyone missed it:

The 33 Worst Mistakes Writers Make About Courtroom Law (Write It Right)

Tags: writing, writing skills, writing guides, courtroom fiction, mistakes writers make, crime fiction, law, legal thrillers, lawyer protagonists, courtroom drama, trial scenes,

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## Thomma Lyn

*whew,* I let a whole week slip by, and this thread moves like lightning! But hooray, I'm caught up to here on liking and tagging. My books are in my sig, and thanks for the help!


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up...thanks for tags back!


----------



## Guest

Thank you all for your help. I hope the tags are as helpful for you as they have been for me. Good luck!


----------



## soesposito

Caught up with these folks tonight:

Juliette (new one)
Susan kaye quinn
M. G. Scarsbrook
Harry Shannon (new one)


----------



## chrisanthropic

Not too may new tags today but I'm all caught up.

kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy, thieves, adventure, dungeons and dragons, fantasy apprentice, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, father and daughter, half elf, strong heroine, female author


----------



## Becca Smejkal

All caught up - thanks for the tags!


----------



## Mica Jade

Congrats Harry on The Dead Man new release. Very exciting!  

All tagged up.

Thanks for the tags everyone.


----------



## Les Turner

Caught up, today I got...

Mike Attebery
Tristian
Becca

Everyone else I've already tagged.

Cheers everyone.


----------



## friedgreen

All caught up


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here. In themiddle of a sneezing fit,..


----------



## liam.judge

Still caught up.


----------



## Caddy

Well, that was easy.  Nuttin' new.


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Caught up thru here!

thanks to you guys I've gained about 20 tags!  My book is in the signature, thanks!


----------



## David Callinan

Hello Donna
I think I understand the principle. But, can you tag books at amazon.com as well? I will go through this thread systematically and tag what I can find. I'll post this same reply to each author. I'll wait for a reply and then do it. I was told on the one hand to copy and paste tags into the box and click ADD. And also, that you can just tick the appropriate tags. My tags are:

1. KNIFE EDGE
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Knife-Edge-ebook/dp/B0062762HK

thrillers,occult thrillers,kindle book,horror,bestsellers,horror fiction, paranormal, thriller,crime thriller,suspense,action adventure,crime,mystery,crime fiction, murder mystery,psychological thriller 
--------------------------------
2. THE IMMORTALITY PLOT
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Immortality-Plot-ebook/dp/B00624WKPQ

thrillers,horror,thriller,crime thriller,mystery,paranormal,adventure,kindle book,dark thrillers,action,action adventure,bestsellers,crime fiction,crime,suspense,crime novel,murder mystery 
-------------------------------
3. BODYSWITCH
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bodyswitch-ebook/dp/B00629VTBM

thrillers,paranormal thrillers,spiritual thrillers,occult thrillers,dark thrillers,crime thriller,horror,horror fiction,bestsellershorror book,paranormal,kindle book,thriller,suspense,mystery,adventure
-----------------------------

4. AN ANGEL ON MY SHOULDER
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Angel-My-Shoulder-ebook/dp/B0062JGRTQ

mystery,thrillers,paranormal thrillers,occult thrillers,dark thrillers,angels,dark fiction,horror,suspense,thriller,psychological thriller,kindle book,adventure, bestsellers,crime
-------------------------------

5. KINGDOM OF THE NANOSAURS
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kingdom-Of-The-Nanosaurs-ebook/dp/B0062JRLS2

ya fantasy,ya fiction,young adult,young adult fantasy,childrens books,childrens book, childrens sci fi,science fiction,sci-fi,young adult science fiction,kindle book, bestsellers,kids and family

6. THE WEATHER KIDS - AND THE RAINBOW SUPERHIGHWAY
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Weather-Kids-Rainbow-Superhighway-ebook/dp/B0062K1Q3M

childrens books,childrens fiction,childrens book,kids books,kids fiction,young children,young childrens book,childrens adventure,kindle book,bestsellers,kids and family


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Tagging away again. Hello all.


----------



## ToniD

Caught up through here.

Here are the tags for my books:

eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

and here are the links:

http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6
http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

DavidCall - there were no or three tags per US book, so I cut and pasted all those (UK listed) tags into your 7 US books.

New book ALERT - the paperback for *Younger Next Decade* is up (although they ran the description with a review - but I'll go back in and fix it to look pretty) Here's the link: http://amzn.to/sSojvq and the ebook for tagging is: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL -

exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, dogs, productivity, diabetes

Please use these tags for the PAPERBACK of Operation Neurosurgeon: htp://amzn.to/dae61U -

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Please use these tags for the PAPERBACK of Outcome, A Novel: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C -

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers

Thanks for the tags everyone - and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Dean M. Cole

Step away for three days and I'm four pages behind. I'm catching up.

Please copy and paste these tags into the tag window on my book's Amazon pages.

science fiction, alien invasion, fiction, thriller, apocalyptic, area 51, military science fiction, ufo, military thriller, military conspiracy, dystopia, science thriller, cheap kindle books, conspiracy

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004OA6LZK eBook
http://www.amazon.com/SECTOR-64-Dean-M-Cole/dp/1460962532 Paperback

Thanks in advance,
Dean M. Cole


----------



## Les Turner

David Callinan said:


> Hello Donna
> I think I understand the principle. But, can you tag books at amazon.com as well? I will go through this thread systematically and tag what I can find. I'll post this same reply to each author. I'll wait for a reply and then do it. I was told on the one hand to copy and paste tags into the box and click ADD. And also, that you can just tick the appropriate tags. My tags are:
> 
> 1. KNIFE EDGE
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Knife-Edge-ebook/dp/B0062762HK
> 
> thrillers,occult thrillers,kindle book,horror,bestsellers,horror fiction, paranormal, thriller,crime thriller,suspense,action adventure,crime,mystery,crime fiction, murder mystery,psychological thriller
> --------------------------------
> 2. THE IMMORTALITY PLOT
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Immortality-Plot-ebook/dp/B00624WKPQ
> 
> thrillers,horror,thriller,crime thriller,mystery,paranormal,adventure,kindle book,dark thrillers,action,action adventure,bestsellers,crime fiction,crime,suspense,crime novel,murder mystery
> -------------------------------
> 3. BODYSWITCH
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bodyswitch-ebook/dp/B00629VTBM
> 
> thrillers,paranormal thrillers,spiritual thrillers,occult thrillers,dark thrillers,crime thriller,horror,horror fiction,bestsellershorror book,paranormal,kindle book,thriller,suspense,mystery,adventure
> -----------------------------
> 
> 4. AN ANGEL ON MY SHOULDER
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Angel-My-Shoulder-ebook/dp/B0062JGRTQ
> 
> mystery,thrillers,paranormal thrillers,occult thrillers,dark thrillers,angels,dark fiction,horror,suspense,thriller,psychological thriller,kindle book,adventure, bestsellers,crime
> -------------------------------
> 
> 5. KINGDOM OF THE NANOSAURS
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kingdom-Of-The-Nanosaurs-ebook/dp/B0062JRLS2
> 
> ya fantasy,ya fiction,young adult,young adult fantasy,childrens books,childrens book, childrens sci fi,science fiction,sci-fi,young adult science fiction,kindle book, bestsellers,kids and family
> 
> 6. THE WEATHER KIDS - AND THE RAINBOW SUPERHIGHWAY
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Weather-Kids-Rainbow-Superhighway-ebook/dp/B0062K1Q3M
> 
> childrens books,childrens fiction,childrens book,kids books,kids fiction,young children,young childrens book,childrens adventure,kindle book,bestsellers,kids and family


Hi David, there is a separate UK tagging thread that you should post these to, as most of us don't have UK tagging rights (like myself), if you post the US links in here I'll happily tag them for you. Cheers.


----------



## leearco

Caught up on heaps

Please update mine


----------



## Les Turner

Tagged today:

Pauline Creeden
Dean M. Cole

Everyone else I've already gotten.

If you are yet to tag my book, link is in sig below.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new books, all caught up.


----------



## Jena H

Caught up to here, with all the newbies... as well as new books for not-so-newbies.

D. Callinan - I got your books tagged. As others may have noted, some (including me) can't tag UK books.  But the covers in your signature were for US Amazon, so I used the tags you provided for each.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Becca Smejkal said:


> All caught up - thanks for the tags!


Just tagged your book, Becca. I can really use some tagging help with my New Paperbacks. I will reciprocate tagging favor.
Here're the links for Paperback editions:
1 http://amzn.to/tfM0bZ
2 http://amzn.to/uZRkoi
6 http://amzn.to/v6VG9i
5 http://amzn.to/tWRxiK
8 http://amzn.to/ua4Tp2
10 http://amzn.to/t1G0dj

Thanks and wish you all the best.


----------



## aaronpolson

I'll be tagging late into the night...

Thanks for the tags in return. Cheers, all!


----------



## Steve Vernon

And I've caught up to here.


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Took some time, but caught up.

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Nothing new - all caught up.

All regulars - my *new paperback* is up! Younger Next Decade is up (although they ran the description with a review - but I'll go back in and fix it to look pretty) Here's the link:

http://amzn.to/sSojvq and the ebook for tagging is:  [URL=http://amzn]http://amzn.to/sjJeEL[/url] -

exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, dogs, productivity, diabetes

Please use these tags for the PAPERBACK of Operation Neurosurgeon: htp://amzn.to/dae61U -

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Please use these tags for the PAPERBACK of Outcome, A Novel: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C -

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers

Thanks for the tags everyone - and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Caddy

All caught up, except for David Call.  If you post US links and tags I will gladly tag you.

For those traveling, please travel safely!


----------



## liam.judge

tagged:

Hosanna
Dean M. Cole
leearco
Doctor Barbara (new paperback book and ebook)


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

For those that missed it, can you all tag my latest book? It doesn't fit in my sig but here is the direct link and the tags to use (please):
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006888HPS

comic book, jesus, christianity, comics, devotional, god, christian comics, apologetics, jesus christ, crucifixion, discipleship, faith, motivational, bible study, biblical studies


----------



## Mel Comley

I have a new novelette out. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006CJ6RSC/?tag=kbpst-20

Here's my tags.

novelette, romance, romance suspense, romance mystery, romance contemporary, fire, arsonist, thriller

Off to catch up. Thank you guys!


----------



## Library4Science

We just published a new book chronicling the early part of the Alaska gold rush, including instructions on what to bring and how to get there if you want to do some gold mining ! It doesn't have any tags yet so here they are.

Tags for 'Alaska And The Klondike Gold Fields [Illustrated]': http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006C250NC
Goldrush, Alaska, Klondike, Seward, Alaska purchase, gold fields, miners,gold camp life, Chilkoot Pass, Totem Poles, Northwest Territory, Prospectors, placer mining, hydraulic mining, grubstake

Thanks for tagging,
Cheers,
Charlie


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up...thanks for tags back...they're in my siggy.


----------



## David Callinan

Hi 
I've contacted a few people directly then realised there are 800 plus pages here. Could you tag my books, let me know and I'll tag yours.

1. KNIFE EDGE
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Knife-Edge-ebook/dp/B0062762HK

thrillers,occult thrillers,kindle book,horror,bestsellers,horror fiction, paranormal, thriller,crime thriller,suspense,action adventure,crime,mystery,crime fiction, murder mystery,psychological thriller

2. THE IMMORTALITY PLOT
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Immortality-Plot-ebook/dp/B00624WKPQ

thrillers,horror,thriller,crime thriller,mystery,paranormal,adventure,kindle book,dark thrillers,action,action adventure,bestsellers,crime fiction,crime,suspense,crime novel,murder mystery

3. BODYSWITCH
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bodyswitch-ebook/dp/B00629VTBM

thrillers,paranormal thrillers,spiritual thrillers,occult thrillers,dark thrillers,crime thriller,horror,horror fiction,bestsellershorror book,paranormal,kindle book,thriller,suspense,mystery,adventure

4. AN ANGEL ON MY SHOULDER
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Angel-My-Shoulder-ebook/dp/B0062JGRTQ

mystery,thrillers,paranormal thrillers,occult thrillers,dark thrillers,angels,dark fiction,horror,suspense,thriller,psychological thriller,kindle book,adventure, bestsellers,crime

5. KINGDOM OF THE NANOSAURS
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kingdom-Of-The-Nanosaurs-ebook/dp/B0062JRLS2

ya fantasy,ya fiction,young adult,young adult fantasy,childrens books,childrens book, childrens sci fi,science fiction,sci-fi,young adult science fiction,kindle book, bestsellers,kids and family

6. THE WEATHER KIDS - AND THE RAINBOW SUPERHIGHWAY
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Weather-Kids-Rainbow-Superhighway-ebook/dp/B0062K1Q3M

childrens books,childrens fiction,childrens book,kids books,kids fiction,young children,young childrens book,childrens adventure,kindle book,bestsellers,kids and family


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers and congratulations on the new releases.

David Callanan, most of the folks in this thread are NOT ABLE to tag UK books. There is a separate thread for UK books--if yours are available in the US please post those links and we'll happily tag you and look forward to you tagging us back.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. Once you have done that, please go to your Amazon profile page and post the link. Once taggers see that you’ve done that, you’re more likely to get reciprocal tags. 

Go to your Amazon (UK or DE) profile page and post the link. To see if you've been tagged, go to the box on the left and look for "see all #### tagged items." Click on that and you'll see the list.

We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

Clicking “agree with these tags” doesn’t work. That is used when we need to downvote maltags such as “outrageous price” on a 99 cent book. Once you click “agree with these tags” a gray check will appear on the right side of the tag. Hover over it until another box appears and click “no.”

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you’re done. However, if an author has requested specific tags, you can copy and paste them into the same box. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

We also ask that you don’t use tags naming other author’s books or other author’s names such as Harry Potter, J.K. Rowling, Stephen King, etc. Most of us won’t tag them. Use genre, subgenre and descriptive tags to get the most visibility for your books.


----------



## David Callinan

Hello, Amyshojal

My books are on Amazon US as well as UK, DE and FR. So please go ahead (as many of you that wish to) and tag on .com and I will reciprocate on .co.uk. The links and tags are the same. Book links and tags pasted again below.

Query: 'go to my Amazon profile and post the link'. Do you mean my author page on the Amazon main site? Or do you mean a profile page on Kindleboards? If the former, I'm not certain what you mean by 'post the link'. What link? Or where the hashtag tag indicators are. Sorry, I must sound really dumb. I will do as you say and starting going back up six or more pages and get tagging asap.

In the meantime, I wait for your clarification. Please be patient and bear with a newbie to these kind of forum boards.

1. KNIFE EDGE
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Knife-Edge-ebook/dp/B0062762HK

thrillers,occult thrillers,kindle book,horror,bestsellers,horror fiction, paranormal, thriller,crime thriller,suspense,action adventure,crime,mystery,crime fiction, murder mystery,psychological thriller

2. THE IMMORTALITY PLOT
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Immortality-Plot-ebook/dp/B00624WKPQ

thrillers,horror,thriller,crime thriller,mystery,paranormal,adventure,kindle book,dark thrillers,action,action adventure,bestsellers,crime fiction,crime,suspense,crime novel,murder mystery

3. BODYSWITCH
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bodyswitch-ebook/dp/B00629VTBM

thrillers,paranormal thrillers,spiritual thrillers,occult thrillers,dark thrillers,crime thriller,horror,horror fiction,bestsellershorror book,paranormal,kindle book,thriller,suspense,mystery,adventure

4. AN ANGEL ON MY SHOULDER
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Angel-My-Shoulder-ebook/dp/B0062JGRTQ

mystery,thrillers,paranormal thrillers,occult thrillers,dark thrillers,angels,dark fiction,horror,suspense,thriller,psychological thriller,kindle book,adventure, bestsellers,crime

5. KINGDOM OF THE NANOSAURS
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kingdom-Of-The-Nanosaurs-ebook/dp/B0062JRLS2

ya fantasy,ya fiction,young adult,young adult fantasy,childrens books,childrens book, childrens sci fi,science fiction,sci-fi,young adult science fiction,kindle book, bestsellers,kids and family

6. THE WEATHER KIDS - AND THE RAINBOW SUPERHIGHWAY
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Weather-Kids-Rainbow-Superhighway-ebook/dp/B0062K1Q3M

childrens books,childrens fiction,childrens book,kids books,kids fiction,young children,young childrens book,childrens adventure,kindle book,bestsellers,kids and family


----------



## Becca Smejkal

All tagged up.

Have a great day!


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi David Callahan,

I see that by clicking the image files in your signature those links go to the US amazon site, so I've tagged all those books. The links you posted in the body of your message go to amazon UK and I can't tag from there. *s*

All caught up.


----------



## ToniD

Happy Thanksgiving to all--see you after the holiday.

Caught up through here.

Here are the tags for my books:

eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

and here are the links:

http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6
http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## David Callinan

I'm clear now.

Links from covers in sig go to US.

Links listed go to UK.

I'll start tagging asap.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Knife-Edge-ebook/dp/B0062762HK
thrillers,occult thrillers,kindle book,horror,bestsellers,horror fiction, paranormal, thriller,crime thriller,suspense,action adventure,crime,mystery,crime fiction, murder mystery,psychological thriller

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Immortality-Plot-ebook/dp/B00624WKPQ
thrillers,horror,thriller,crime thriller,mystery,paranormal,adventure,kindle book,dark thrillers,action,action adventure,bestsellers,crime fiction,crime,suspense,crime novel,murder mystery

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bodyswitch-ebook/dp/B00629VTBM
thrillers,paranormal thrillers,spiritual thrillers,occult thrillers,dark thrillers,crime thriller,horror,horror fiction,bestsellershorror book,paranormal,kindle book,thriller,suspense,mystery,adventure

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Angel-My-Shoulder-ebook/dp/B0062JGRTQ
mystery,thrillers,paranormal thrillers,occult thrillers,dark thrillers,angels,dark fiction,horror,suspense,thriller,psychological thriller,kindle book,adventure, bestsellers,crime

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kingdom-Of-The-Nanosaurs-ebook/dp/B0062JRLS2
ya fantasy,ya fiction,young adult,young adult fantasy,childrens books,childrens book, childrens sci fi,science fiction,sci-fi,young adult science fiction,kindle book, bestsellers,kids and family

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Weather-Kids-Rainbow-Superhighway-ebook/dp/B0062K1Q3M
childrens books,childrens fiction,childrens book,kids books,kids fiction,young children,young childrens book,childrens adventure,kindle book,bestsellers,kids and family


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here.


----------



## seventhspell

hello caught up and new for me today were, 
Thomma Lyn
Mel Comley new one good luck
David Callinan 
happy holidays all


----------



## JD Rhoades

Only new ones I saw since last time: 

leearco
melcomley (got 'em all)

caught up!


----------



## Les Turner

Today I've tagged,

Adam Kisiel
Mel Comley's new one
David Callinan.

Cheers everyone.


----------



## Melanie13

All caught up before the long weekend! Cheers!

Kindle:
http://www.amazon.com/Ashford-ebook/dp/B005WWN0RG/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1322085979&sr=1-1

Paperback:
http://www.amazon.com/Ashford-Melanie-Rose/dp/1466371730/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1322085979&sr=1-1


----------



## Caddy

David C:  thanks for the message.  I tagged your signature books.

Mel and Library, got your new ones.  Congrats.

Later!


----------



## 40977

David C, I've got you tagged as well!  And I'm all caught up to here.  (Happy Thanksgiving fellow US-ers!)


----------



## chrisanthropic

I'm all caught up to here and I tagged you as well David.

kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy, thieves, adventure, dungeons and dragons, fantasy apprentice, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, father and daughter, half elf, strong heroine, female author


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

David Callinan said:


> Hi
> I've contacted a few people directly then realised there are 800 plus pages here. Could you tag my books, let me know and I'll tag yours.


Thanks for the email. David, I have just started tagging your books..one at a time.

Below is my UK tagging page:
http://amzn.to/j5TpfZ

I will be happy to tag other UK authors in USA for UK tag exchange. Thanks.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up once again.


----------



## Mica Jade

All Caught Up!

Thanks for the tags.

Have a wonderful holiday and weekend!


----------



## Ardyth

I'm all caught up again!  

For new people, I want to expand the tags on "Chosen Sister" so please use these ones!

siblings, sibling rivalry, sister, brother, jealousy, unicorn, magic quest, mid-grade, children, magic animals, magic sword, fantasy adventure, harpy, manticore, sword

"A School for Villains" as the same tags as before.

villains, dark lord, comedy, satire, childrens fantasy, magic school, magic, necromancy, harry potter, fantasy adventure, middle grade, young adult, humorous fiction, humorous fantasy, good and evil

Thank you so much everyone!  Have a great holiday weekend!


----------



## Kelvin

All Caught up  Please do tag the first two books in my paranormal series 'LS'.

LS: The Beginning

and

LS: Deception


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged:

Mel Comley (new book)
Library4Science (new book)
David Callinan (all books)
Kelvin


----------



## kahuna

Kelvin

Tagged ya!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## kahuna

David Callinan

Tagged ya!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

For those in the United Kingdom, use this list instead of my sig for Chiappetta books on Amazon UK:

Back Pain Avenger
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0053HT3DK

Debt-Busters
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003NSBQCC

Star Chosen
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003ICWE60

Silly Daddy in Space
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003JMF75Y

Power Pendant of Planet Pizon
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004HKIH54

Crucified Comics
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006888HPS


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up again--happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.  

Gobble til ya wobble!


----------



## TerryS

Caught up to here.

My tags: fantasy series, assassins, etchings, action, adventure, elements, elemental magic, fantasy, epic fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword, sword and sorcery, magic, war, epic

http://www.amazon.com/Etchings-Power-Aegis-Gods-ebook/dp/B005T81CMI


----------



## Grace Elliot

Have been a stranger here for a few days...and realise it's much wiser to visit everyday. 
All caught up now, 

thanks for the tags, 
Grace x


----------



## Paul Hardy

My, it's been a long while... about two hundred pages or so. Eep!

But I'm back for a while, so I've been tagging away at the traditional last six pages with lots of likes into the bargain. And if you'd care to visit the Kindle US and Paperback links in my sig, your tagging love will not go unappreciated. The paperback one is new so it really needs the help. Please tag:

post-apocalyptic, end of the world, group therapy, parallel worlds, multiverse, science fiction, genocide, nuclear war, scifi, ptsd, zombies

Oh, and here's today's list of lucky tag people, just to show I've not been idle:
Sean Van Damme, Mike Attebury, Toni Dwiggins, Sukhraj S Dhillon, J D Rhoades, James N Powell, Colleen Cross, Lynne Murray, Joe Chiapetta, Steve Vernon, Steven R Drennon, Jack D. Albrecht Jr, Pamela Richter, Melissa Ohnoutka, Peter Meredith, Dean M Cole, Barbara Ebel, Shana Norris, Aaron Polson, Ann Chambers, David Callinan, Becca Smejkal, David Sakmyster, Mica Jade, Ardyth DeBruyn, Caddy Rowland, Adrianna White, Tristan J. Tarwater, Dana Hayes, Tess St. John, Susan Kaye Quinn, Cody Young, A C Harris, Caddy Rowland, Alisa Carter, Marie Symeou, Tom S Figueiredo, Pauline Creeden, Brian Kittrell, Sami Taylor, Clayton Burnett, Judi Coltman, Tracy Marchini, Harry Shannon, Melanie Rose, Juliette Sobanet, Jan Hurst-Nicholson, Tessa Stokes, Thomma Lyn Grindstaff, Shannon Esposito, Lee William Tisler, Adam Kisiel, Mel Comley, Kelvin O'Ralph, Terry C Simpson, Grace Elliot

Thanks!


----------



## lynnemurray

Quick Thanksgiving tagfest!

Mel Comley  - new one
A. C. Harris - new one
David Callinan - 7x able to tag sig line books in US--I think
Kelvin O'Ralph
Terry C. Simpson
Paul R. Hardy - US pb & kindle

Happy day!

Thanks to all who tagged and liked mine!

write on!

Lynne


----------



## Jena H

All caught up with tagging...  no tryptophan nap for me.  

Hope all the US folks had a nice Thanksgiving.


----------



## friedgreen

All Caught up


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up for Black Friday!

------------------------

Here's mine for the newbies:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Nina Croft

I've been away for a while, doing last minute edits, and then edits on my last minute edits and...

I've gone back 6 pages, so hopefully I've caught everyone new.

Anyway, the results of all my editing, Deadly Pursuit (my first full length novel!) has just been released on Amazon and I would love some tags and likes:


[URL=http://www.amazon.com/Deadly-Pursuit-Blood-Hunter-ebook/dp/B006DHL6AM/ref=sr_1_2]http://www.amazon.com/Deadly-Pursuit-Blood-Hunter-ebook/dp/B006DHL6AM/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1322228495&sr=1-2[/url]


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Nina, got you tagged--congrats!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Nice to see a few return who haven't been around in a while.


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged:

Joe Chiappetta (u.k. tags)
Nina Croft (new book)


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Happy Black Friday everyone! No shopping malls for me - I Hate shopping! That's what the internet is for!

Caught up with:

MelC - new one
Library4 - AL new one
Kelvin x2 - You might want to change your tag which is misspelled - "deceipt" 
PaulHardy - ebook and paperback
Nina - new one

Good luck with new books everyone!

All regulars - my new paperback is up! Younger Next Decade is up (although they ran the description with a review - but I'll go back in and fix it to look pretty) Here's the link:

http://amzn.to/sSojvq and the ebook for tagging is: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL -

exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, dogs, productivity, diabetes

Please use these tags for the PAPERBACK of Operation Neurosurgeon:  [URL=htp://amzn]htp://amzn.to/dae61U[/url] -

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Please use these tags for the PAPERBACK of Outcome, A Novel:  [URL=http://amzn]http://amzn.to/pKQy6C[/url] -

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers

Thanks for the tags everyone!


----------



## Seanathin23

Thanksgiving will run you down if you miss a day here but all caught up now, check my sig for new tags.


----------



## Caddy

Tagged you, Paul and Nina congrats on the new one.  Tagged it.  All caught up to here.

Can't believe I am going to eat again...but warm-ups are being prepared.


----------



## ToniD

Happy Thanksgiving to all--see you after the holiday.

Caddy: oh yeah! Best part of the T'giving feast is the turkey sandwich followup.

Caught up through here.

Here are the tags for my books:

eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

and here are the links:

http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6
http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## Becca Smejkal

All caught up - have a great weekend!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up! 
Thanks for the return tags.
Grace x


----------



## chrisanthropic

I'm all caught up to here. Anyone braving the sales - stay safe.

kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy, thieves, adventure, dungeons and dragons, fantasy apprentice, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, father and daughter, half elf, strong heroine, female author


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here!


----------



## seventhspell

All caught up only new for me today were, 

Paul Hardy
Kelvin
Nina Croft, new one

Thanks for any tags back my links are in my signature line for new people


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Caught up.

I still need "talking animals" added as a tag, so if you could add that.

My tags for all the new folks that have not tagged them yet are (press tt and then copy and paste for faster tagging): fantasy, epic fantasy, dragons, ya fantasy, fantasy adventure, magic, fantasy series, talking animals

Ebook: http://www.amazon.com/Osrics-Wand-Wand-Makers-Debate-ebook/dp/B005JQ9D8A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317962029&sr=8-1

Paperback: http://www.amazon.com/Osrics-Wand-Wand-Makers-Debate-1/dp/1466269472/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1317962029&sr=8-2

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chrisanthropic

@Jack - Talking Animals tags added.

kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy, thieves, adventure, dungeons and dragons, fantasy apprentice, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, father and daughter, half elf, strong heroine, female author


----------



## dggass

Morning everyone...hope your Turkey Day was good if you celebrated it.

If you could please, need tags on my newest

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Ghosts-of-Arlington-ebook/dp/B0060GJ0KO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1322304586&sr=8-2
Paperback: http://www.amazon.com/Ghosts-Arlington-D-G-Gass/dp/1466483431/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1322304586&sr=8-1

I've caught up from page 853 to here

amiblackwelder
angkor
Attebery
Austin_Briggs
Cody Young
Colleen Cross - Congrats
David Callinan
Dean M. Cole
Doctor Barbara - the newest one
DrDln - Some new ones that I must have missed
Greg Hamerton
Hosanna
jamesmonaghan
JD Rhoades
Kelvin
leearco
Library4Science - your new one
LynneMurray - Your new one
Marie Symeou
Mel Comley - new novellette
Melanie13
mrobmedia
Nina Croft - New one
Paul Hardy
RGPorter - Got your new one, congrats
sakmyster
SamiT
Seanathin23
Shana Norris
Steven R. Drennon
Susan Kaye Quinn
Thomma Lynn - Mirror Blue (had the other one's tagged already)
Tmarchini

Ya'll have been tagged. Everyone else, I had already caught on early tagging expeditions.

Have a great day.


----------



## Usedtopostheretoo!

Brand new here! Been a long time since I've done one of these, but my new book, Black Flagged could use a little tagging.

I've tagged the following already...two pages worth, and will keep working at the rest until I'm caught up: Doctor Barbara, Seanathin23, kahuna, Brian, Hosana, Figueirido, Marie Syneou, ToniD, Colleen Cross, Rhoades, Susan Quinn, Tess St John, Shana Norris, SamiT, liam.judge, Steve Vernon, Judi Coltman, Tinarchini, Jena H, Harry Shannon, Melanie 13, Seventhspell, DrDln, Lynne Murray.

Thank you, in advance for the help.

My tags: special operations, covert operations, gritty, espionage, fbi, cia, government conspiracy, international thriller, spy thriller, war on terror, terrorism, fast paced, twists

Black Flagged


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Steve, got you tagged.


----------



## Usedtopostheretoo!

Thanks Amy! 

I just went through the rest of the pages, and tagged: mike attebery, Thomas Lyn, Soepesito, Chrisanthropic, Becca Smejkal, Mia Jade, Les Turner, fried green, Caddy, David Callinan, Scarsbrook, Dean Cole, leearco, Aaron Polson, Adam Kisiel, Mel Comley, Libary4Science, Boulter, Ardyth, Kelvin, Terry S, Grace Eliot. Paul Hardy, ninacroft, Jack D. Albrecht, and dggass

Not so bad. I'll go back even further, though I suspect that those interested in continued tagging keep themselves fresh here, or check in occasionally. Many thanks again.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hey Steve, you're right--we recommend you go back just 6 pages as that gets all the "regulars" and then check in every day or so to catch any new ones. *s*


----------



## Caddy

Tagged the only new one: Steve. Welcome!

*I am trying to enlarge the number of things people can search for to have my book come up. Therefore, I would ask that you please use the tags I request.* If you don't want to copy, type tt and paste, then please do not use the first tags on the page, but search all of the tags for the book for the tags I list here. It would be much easier to copy, hit tt and paste, but your choice. I will tag for you however you ask, for however many books you have in exchange.

*New taggers*:I would love some "*likes*" and *tags* for both *Kindle * and *paperbac*k, and would appreciate it very much! Please do use the tags I list here, instead of checking the first ones on the page.

*Here are the tags that I would like used for paperback*: coming of age fiction, romance, historical romance, deception, France, artist, bohemian, drama, struggle, nineteenth century Paris

*Here is the link to the pape*rback: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316971126&sr=8-1

*Here are the tags for the Kindle book, please do not use the tags above, but the following ones inste*ad: series, Impressionist, art, nonconformist, Modernism, raw talent, loss of innocence, abstract artist, visionary artist, French romance.

*Here is the link for Kindle book*: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316401819&sr=1-1
Just copy the tags, go to the link and hit the like, then type tt and paste. Hit save. Cool!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Chris Northern
Steven Konkoly


----------



## kahuna

Steven Konkoly

Tagged ya!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## JD Rhoades

Tagged all the new folks since my last post, updated those who asked. 

Hope everyone's enjoying the weekend!


----------



## ToniD

Caught up through here.

Here are the tags for my books:

eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

and here are the links:

http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6
http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

JackD - already got talking animals
dggass - paperback (ebook already done)
StevenK - both books

My links and tags for Younger Next Decade:

http://amzn.to/sSojvq - paperback

http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook

exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, dogs, productivity, diabetes

Operation Neurosurgeon ebook link and tags: htp://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Outcome, A Novel ebook link and tags: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers

Thanks for the tags everyone!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Trying to come back every day. All up to date - caught all you new guys! 
Grace x


----------



## Jena H

Okay all caught up again since my last visit two days ago.  Have a good rest of the weekend, all.


----------



## audreyauden

Hi everyone!

Here's the link to my newly-published novel Realms Unreel:

Realms Unreel

And here are my tags:

cyberpunk, cyberspace, steampunk, tree of knowledge, immortality, speculative fiction, da vinci code, neal stephenson, snow crash, creation myth, orson scott card, enders game, neil gaiman, young adult science fiction, young adult fantasy

Thanks so much for all your help!

=== WHAT I'VE TAGGED SO FAR (Whew, that was a lot of clicking!) ===

I've tagged everybody's work from page 860 forward. Here's who I've got:

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon)
AckDAlbrecht, Ardyth, Aaronpolson, Adam Kisiel, Amyshojai, Attebery
Becca Smejkal, BrianKittrell
Caddy, Chrisanthropic
David Callinan, D.A. Boulter, Dggass, Doctor Barbara
Friedgreen
Grace Elliot
Harry Shannon, Hosanna
Jan Hurst-Nicholson, JD Rhoades, Jena H, Joe Chiappetta, Judi Coltman, Juliette Sobanet
Kahuna, Kelvin
Leearco, Les Turner, liam.judge, Library4Science, Lynnemurray
Marie Symeou, Mel Comley, Melanie13, Mica Jade, M. G. Scarsbrook
Nina Croft
Paul Hardy, Seanathin23, Seventhspell, Steve Vernon, Steven Konkoly, Soesposito, Susan Kaye Quinn
Tess St John, Thomma Lyn, Tmarchini, Tom S. Figueiredo, ToniD

Please private message me if you think I missed you.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Going to an all-day farmer's market book signing today. Hoping that the craft and home-baked Christmas crowd might hunger for some of my books. Besides, the book stall owner is throwing in some lovely grub.

Caught up to here. Thanks for all the support.


----------



## Greg Hamerton

Tagged today in UK and USA
seventhspell
aaronpolson
seanathin23
caddy
colleen cross
lynnemurray
steven R drennon
JackDAlbrecht
Pamela
mdohno
Dean M Cole
Chrisanthropic
dggass
steven konkoly
grace elliot
audreyauden

Good luck with xmas sales, everyone! 
Please tag the books in my signature.


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged:

audreyauden (latest book)


----------



## Amyshojai

Audrey, tagged your new book, congrats. All caught up.


----------



## seventhspell

Hi there, 
caught up , new for me today,

JackDAlbrecht talking animals tagged
dggass already done 
Steven Konkoly
audreyauden

my links are in my signature for anyone new thanks for any tags back


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up since last post...mine are in my siggy!  Thanks.


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.

Welcome Audrey.

Good luck at the farmer's market Steve.


----------



## Mark Lord

It would be great if people could use the following tags:

war and peace, tolstoy, leo tolstoy, russian literature, anna karenina, napoloen, russian invasion of france, austerlitz, borodino, 1812, tolstoy war and peace, maude translation, classic fiction, greatest novel, masterpiece

For http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004KZPK6K

Not a book I wrote - but one that I've had a hand in publishing.

Many thanks


----------



## Grace Elliot

Hello to all the newbies, and thanks to everyone for their tags. 
I'm caught up again. 

Grace x


----------



## kahuna

Audrey Auden

Tagged ya!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## chrisanthropic

I'm all caught up to here.

kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy, thieves, adventure, dungeons and dragons, fantasy apprentice, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, father and daughter, half elf, strong heroine, female author


----------



## ToniD

All caught up!


----------



## Melanie13

Caught up!

http://www.amazon.com/Ashford-ebook/dp/B005WWN0RG/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1322422828&sr=1-1


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here. 

Praeter, those alt-history mags look pretty cool. What are the submission guidelines for them?


----------



## Steve Vernon

Never mind. I found them.

For anyone else who is curious - here they are.

http://althistfiction.com/submissions/


----------



## Tom S. Figueiredo

*16 NEW BOOKS tagged today (pages 860-866)*

I would be thankful for your *tags and "LIKE".*

*MY BOOK:* http://www.amazon.com/I-remember-my-circus-ebook/dp/B005EZ0W0Y
*PLEASE USE THESE TAGS:* childrens books, circus, 3rd grade books, 4th grade books, 99 cent kindle books, bargain kindle books, childhood, picture books, relationships, children s kindle

THANKS!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.


----------



## Tonya

I hope everyone had a great weekend! Caught up the last six pages. If you are not on my list, that means I already got yours tag before now.
I appreciate the tag back for any of my books. Thanks so much!

Melanie Rose
Toni D
Tristan Tarwater
James Powell
PraeterNaturam
Becca Smejkal
Grace Elliot
Steve Vernon
D. G. Gass
Steven Konkoly, Felicia A. Sullivan
Dana Hayes, J Hinson
Audrey Auden
Greg Hamerton
Ardyth deBruyn
Kelvin O'Ralph
Mel Comley
Library Science
Shannon Esposito (love the title BTW!)


----------



## T.M.souders author

Tags: 
adversity, inspirational romance, romance contemporary, womens fiction, christian romance, contemporary fiction, love story, tragedy, true love, family drama, romance, women s fiction, hope

http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-On-Hope-ebook/dp/B005CPD2BC/
http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-Hope-T-M-Souders/dp/1463721013/

**************
Tags: Christmas, holiday, chick lit, romance, heart warming, small town, short story, novelette, TM Souders

http://www.amazon.com/Dashing-Through-The-Snow-ebook/dp/B005ZUXIT0/


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Audreyauden x1
PraeterN

My links and tags for Younger Next Decade:

http://amzn.to/sSojvq - paperback

http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook

exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, dogs, productivity, diabetes

Operation Neurosurgeon ebook link and tags: htp://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Outcome, A Novel ebook link and tags: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers

Thanks for the tags everyone!


----------



## friedgreen

Caught up


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up again.


----------



## BJ Whittington

I tagged and liked these:

seventhspell
Tess St John
PraeterNaturam
Grace Elliot
chrisanthropic
Tom S. Figueiredo
Tonya
T.M.souders - got Dashing through - already had others

Please tag and like mine - below in sig


----------



## Caddy

Nothing new to tag.  I am outta here...in a couple weeks I will have a new book in my sig!


----------



## liam.judge

Still caught up.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

As always, thanks for the tag backs.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

chrisanthropic said:


> I'm all caught up to here....


I just tagged your books, Chrisanthropic. I can really use some tagging help with my New Paperbacks. I will reciprocate tagging favor.
Here're the links for Paperback editions:
1 http://amzn.to/tfM0bZ
2 http://amzn.to/uZRkoi
6 http://amzn.to/v6VG9i
5 http://amzn.to/tWRxiK
8 http://amzn.to/ua4Tp2
10 http://amzn.to/t1G0dj

Thanks and wish you all the best.


----------



## Becca Smejkal

All caught up - thanks for the tags!


----------



## ToniD

Caught up through here.

Here are the tags for my books:

eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

and here are the links:

http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6
http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## Usedtopostheretoo!

Got the new names appearing since my last post.


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up again. Hope everyone is having a fantastic day--


----------



## leearco

Up to date


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here!


----------



## Jena H

Tag, you're it.


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn

Wow this thread moves fast! Ok, all caught up again! Here's mine....

Ebook: Open Minds
Paper: Open Minds

My preferred tags are: paranormal series, young adult science fiction, paranormal, science fiction, young adult paranormal, mind control, mindjack, mindjacking, mindreading, young adult, action, adventure, fantasy, mind reading, paranormal fantasy


----------



## soesposito

Caught up with these peeps tonight: 

Becca
ToniD
leearco
chrisan
Jack
Steven
audrey

Thanks!


----------



## Mica Jade

Tagged all the new ones since last Wednesday. 

Thanks for the tags everyone.


----------



## Guest

All caught up. Please tag Seattle On Ice if you have a minute.


----------



## Mark Lord

Caught up since my last post - here's a new title:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0064TJ52A

war and peace, tolstoy, leo tolstoy, russian literature, anna karenina, napoloen, russian invasion of france, austerlitz, borodino, 1812, tolstoy war and peace, maude translation, classic fiction, greatest novel, masterpiece

Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## Mark Lord

Steve Vernon said:


> Never mind. I found them.
> 
> For anyone else who is curious - here they are.
> 
> http://althistfiction.com/submissions/


Steve - I look forward to seeing your story!

Mark


----------



## Steve Vernon

Dunno if I'll have time to write one - but it does look like a cool little market, Mark.

Caught up to here.


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the new books.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Susan Kaye Quinn


----------



## StephenEngland

Just found this thread and am busy tagging away. 

I'm still getting used to tags, but here's mine: http://www.amazon.com/Pandoras-Grave-Shadow-Warriors-ebook/dp/B005H11X0I/ref=sr_1_1_title_0_main?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1322575400&sr=1-1

And my tags are: CIA, espionage, action thriller, political thriller, fbi fiction, iran, israel, tom clancy, middle east, spy thriller, technothriller, brad thor

Thanks! Now, I'm going back to taggin.


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Caught up, and I must confess, bought one of the new books, seems very interesting.

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## Doctor Barbara

PraeterN - new one
StephenE x1

My links and tags for my new one, Younger Next Decade:

http://amzn.to/sSojvq - paperback

http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook

exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, dogs, productivity, diabetes

Operation Neurosurgeon ebook link and tags: htp://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Outcome, A Novel ebook link and tags:  [URL=http://amzn]http://amzn.to/oSrMRg[/url] -

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers

Thanks for the tags everyone!


----------



## audreyauden

Caught up to here!

Here's my book: Realms Unreel

And here are my tags:

cyberpunk, cyberspace, steampunk, tree of knowledge, immortality, speculative fiction, da vinci code, neal stephenson, snow crash, creation myth, orson scott card, enders game, neil gaiman, young adult science fiction, young adult fantasy

Thanks so much for all your help!

=== WHOM I'VE TAGGED ===

Since my last post:

Greg Hamerton
PraeterNaturam
Tonya
T.M.souders
BJ Whittington
StephenEngland

I've tagged everybody's work from page 860 forward. Here's the full list:

AckDAlbrecht, Ardyth, Aaronpolson, Adam Kisiel, Amyshojai, Attebery
Becca Smejkal, BJ Whittington, BrianKittrell
Caddy, Chrisanthropic
David Callinan, D.A. Boulter, Dggass, Doctor Barbara, DrDln
Friedgreen
Grace Elliot, Greg Hamerton
Harry Shannon, Hosanna
Jan Hurst-Nicholson, JD Rhoades, Jena H, Joe Chiappetta, Judi Coltman, Juliette Sobanet
Kahuna, Kelvin
Leearco, Les Turner, liam.judge, Library4Science, Lynnemurray
Marie Symeou, Mel Comley, Melanie13, Mica Jade, M. G. Scarsbrook
Nina Croft
Paul Hardy, PraeterNaturam
Seanathin23, Seventhspell, StephenEngland, Steve Vernon, Steven Konkoly, Soesposito, Susan Kaye Quinn
Tess St John, Thomma Lyn, Tmarchini, T.M.souders, Tom S. Figueiredo, ToniD, Tonya

Please private message me if you think I missed you.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Tagging away again. Nice to see some new books/authors here.


----------



## Judi Coltman

All caught up!
For newbies:

I ask that you "Like" them and copy and paste the tags listed before the link.

humor, family life, judi coltman, lol, middle age, small town, cancer, chick lit, cougars, facebook

http://www.amazon.com/Just-Everyone-Little-Nuts-ebook/dp/B003ZDO7YY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315790709&sr=1-1

beach read, beaches, mystery, mystery thriller, suspense, suspense thrillers and mysteries, thriller, thriller fiction, bargain books, page turner, religion and violence, religion and mystery,

http://www.amazon.com/Name-Father-ebook/dp/B005H0XM4E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315790739&sr=1-3


----------



## Elmore Hammes

While I haven't gone through all 800 pages of this topic, I've tagged at least 50 books this morning and will continue to add on occasionally.

I would welcome tagging any of my books, but in particular would like to my newest release tagged. I've added tags for "watchmen, indie author, super hero, kindleboards, marvels, heroes, comic novel, superhero" already, I'd be grateful if you would check those also.



Thanks!
Elmore


----------



## ToniD

Caught up through here.

Here are the tags for my books:

eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

and here are the links:

http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6
http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## LarryKahn

Caught up!


----------



## fluffygood

Back from vacation and all caught up tagging the new peoples.

Thanks


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Jena H said:


> Tag, you're it.


Already tagged your book Jena. Mine are in signature for those who have not tagged yet. Thanks.


----------



## Grace Elliot

PraeterNaturam said:


> Caught up since my last post - here's a new title:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0064TJ52A


Very funny!

All caught up.
Grace x


----------



## lynnemurray

Congratulations to newcomers and those with new books:

Tagged and liked:
Nina Croft - new one
Steven Konkoly 2x
Caddy Rowland - 2x re-tag w/requested tags
Audrey Auden
Mark Lord- new one & 2 in sig line not previously tagged
Stephen England - 2x
Elmore Hammes - 6x

All caught up!

Thanks again to those who liked/tagged my books!

Lynne


----------



## Thomma Lyn

Caught up to here on tagging and liking! This sure is a fast-moving thread.   My books are in my sig -- thanks for all tags and likes.


----------



## chrisanthropic

I'm all caught up to here. It's nice to see some new authors/books. I've almost reached 100 tags on my most common tag. Woohoo!

kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy, thieves, adventure, dungeons and dragons, fantasy apprentice, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, father and daughter, half elf, strong heroine, female author


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here.


----------



## kahuna

Stephen England
Elmore Hammes

Tagged ya!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Amyshojai

Once again, all caught up.


----------



## Steve Vernon

A couple of other books for tagging.

Nothing to Lose - (audio version)
http://www.amazon.com/Nothing-Lose-Adventures-Captain/dp/B00690RBYI/ref=sr_1_8?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1322647707&sr=1-8

tags: steve vernon, superhero, horror, horror noir, weird

Sinking Deeper - (not available on kindle, my first YA novel)

http://www.amazon.com/Sinking-Deeper-Questionable-Possibly-Decision/dp/155109777X/ref=sr_1_18?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1322647372&sr=1-18

tags: steve vernon, sea monster, sea serpent, cryptid, cryptozoology, coming of age, Nova Scotia, ghosts, young adult, maritime, mystery, fantasy

Thanks, gang.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Steve, got the audio version--others already tagged.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Caught up -
ElmoreH
SteveV

My links and tags for my new one, Younger Next Decade:

http://amzn.to/sSojvq - paperback

http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook

exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, dogs, productivity, diabetes

Operation Neurosurgeon ebook link and tags:  [URL=htp://amzn]htp://amzn.to/dwy9S1[/url] -

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Outcome, A Novel ebook link and tags:  [URL=http://amzn]http://amzn.to/oSrMRg[/url] -

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

StephenEngland
Elmore Hammes


----------



## Becca Smejkal

All caught up.  Have a great day!


----------



## Caddy

All caught up


----------



## fluffygood

Today tagged..

Thomma Lyn Grindstaff 2 books
Steve Vernon
Becca Smejkal

Please tag my new book if you have not done so.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005TORU50/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks


----------



## aaronpolson

Dropping in to tag again--

Thanks for the tags in return.


----------



## LarryKahn

I'm caught up with tags & likes


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Caught up - thanks for the tags. 
If you only have time to tag one of my books, please choose Questionable Heroes, my newest release:



But feel free to hit the others - they are all in my signature!
Thanks,
Elmore


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up again. 
Thanks for your tags and likes, much appreciated as ever.
Grace x

(Links in signature)


----------



## seventhspell

Caught  up new for me today,

Tonya tagged under the mistletoe as have tagged others
StephenEngland
Elmore Hammes
Steve Vernon new ones


----------



## AMeredith

Okay, so I am SOOOO new to all of this.  Sorry if this is a ridiculous question...but what the heck is tagging?  What does it mean?  Thanks for any and all who take pity on the newbie.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here!

Thanks to all of those who tagged my new books.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up...thanks for any return tags!


----------



## tallulahgrace

Hi Everyone~

I'm jumping back into the tag pool, hope you all will pay special attention to Destiny and Timeless Trilogy, Books One, Two & Three. Destiny is in my sig, here it the link for the compilation: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005U4CP9A

I'm off to play catch up, six pages back.

By the way, if you haven't yet added your books to Books 2 Heart, join us.

Cheers~
Tallulah
http://www.books2heart.com  Connecting Indie Authors with the Readers Who Love Them


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you tagged, Tallulah, and all caught up.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Thanks for all the tag backs, people. Nice to see more new faces/books here.


----------



## Glen Krisch

What a cool thread!

My books are in my sig, if anyone can lend a hand.  Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Glen, got three of your books tagged--the WIELDER one doesn't have tags so add some and I'll be happy to tag you.

We recommend you go back 6 pages and tag all the books listed, to get caught up with all the regulars.


----------



## tallulahgrace

Whew! All caught up, but for Weilder--waiting on tags. Thanks everyone~

Tallulah
http://www.books2heart.com Free advertising for indie authors.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here!


----------



## Jena H

Caught up to here.

REMINDER TO NEWBIES...  in return for the tags you'll receive, the suggested method is to go back six pages and tag from there.  I really hope nobody is trying to hit all 860 pages!!!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Glen Krisch said:


> What a cool thread!
> My books are in my sig, if anyone can lend a hand. Thanks!


It takes 2 hands to wash each other. I will be happy to reciprocate any tagging favor from fellow authors. Thanks.


----------



## friedgreen

Tagged and bagged


----------



## Paul Hardy

The tagging continues! All the following people have had some kind of tags, likes, or secret ninja support from me on this first day of december...

Nina Croft, Barbara Ebel (a few more I missed before), D G Gass, Steven Konkoly, Audrey Auden, Greg Hamerton, Mark Lord, Tonya Kappes, T M Souders, B J Whittington, Stephen England, Elmore Hammes, Larry Kahn, Rachel Yu, Steve Vernon, Tallulah Grace, Glen Krisch.

And of course my own small contribution remains in need of love, preferably with the following tags. Even if you've looked at it before, please make sure you've tagged it for zombies, as it tends to fall off the end if you just TT it. 

Here are the tags: post-apocalyptic, end of the world, group therapy, parallel worlds, multiverse, science fiction, genocide, nuclear war, scifi, ptsd, zombies

Links for the ebook and paperback are in the sig.

Thanks!


----------



## Les Turner

Tagged Tallulah and Glen.

Everyone else is already tagged.

Cheers everyone.


----------



## Stephen Penner

Hello, everyone. I'm new here, so I wanted to introduce myself. My name is Stephen Penner and I will be having a science fiction novel released on Kindle this weekend. Once it's up and I've added some tags I'll come back to let everyone know. In the meantime I'll head off to tag your stuff. Nice to meet you all.


----------



## Dean M. Cole

I'm catching up. Will update this post in a bit with all the new authors I've tagged and 'Like'ed.

Thanks in advance for tagging and 'Like'ing mine too. Please copy and paste these tags into the tag window on my book's two Amazon pages.

science fiction, alien invasion, fiction, thriller, apocalyptic, area 51, military science fiction, ufo, military thriller, military conspiracy, dystopia, science thriller, cheap kindle books, conspiracy

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004OA6LZK eBook
http://www.amazon.com/SECTOR-64-Dean-M-Cole/dp/1460962532 Paperback

Thanks,
Dean M. Cole


----------



## Library4Science

Library4Science
Status: Jane Austen
***
Online Online

Gender: Male
Western Pa
Posts: 320

View Profile WWW Email Personal Message (Online)

Re: Author Tag Exchange -- COMBINED thread
« Reply #21557 on: November 23, 2011, 07:43:24 AM »
Reply with quoteQuote Modify messageModify Remove messageRemove
We just published a new book chronicling the early part of the Alaska gold rush, including instructions on what to bring and how to get there if you want to do some gold mining,-Grin! It doesn't have any tags yet so here they are.

Tags for 'Alaska And The Klondike Gold Fields [Illustrated]': http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006C250NC
Goldrush, Alaska, Klondike, Seward, Alaska purchase, gold fields, miners,gold camp life, Chilkoot Pass, Totem Poles, Northwest Territory, Prospectors, placer mining, hydraulic mining, grubstake

Thanks for tagging,
Cheers,
Charlie
Report to moderator 24.144.175.206

Bargain Formatting & Conversion $15 -- Scanning & OCR 50¢ per page.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning everyone! Before I forget to mention it, if you leave a comment on the contact form of my website, you're automatically entered in a drawing for a free ebook copy of *Younger Next Decade:* _After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and What You Need to Know._ (Drawing is Dec. 12th). 

tallulahgracex3
PaulJ - thanks (& zombies was taken care of already) 
DeanMC - already tagged u before using the signature pic, but I noticed your typed links don't work (at least not for me).

My links and tags for my new one, Younger Next Decade:

http://amzn.to/sSojvq - paperback

http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook

exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, dogs, productivity, diabetes

Operation Neurosurgeon ebook link and tags: htp://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -

romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Outcome, A Novel ebook link and tags: [URL=http://amzn]http://amzn.to/oSrMRg[/url] -

cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here!

Yay...


----------



## RachelStark

Going to try to pop back on here every 1 - 2 days and help with the tagging! Tagged the following:

(any that appear more than once, I've done more than one book  )
Barbara Ebel MD, Barbara Ebel MD, Barbara Ebel MD, A. C. Harris, Dean M. Cole, Dean M. Cole, Tristan J. Tarwater, James N. Powell, Steve Vernon, Steve Vernon, JC BREM, Toni Dwiggins, Toni Dwiggins, Susan Kaye Quinn, Susan Kaye Quinn, War and Peace, Stephen England, Audrey Auden, Judi Coltman , Judi Coltman , War and peace (Kindle dition), Melanie Rose, Tom S. Figueiredo, T M Souders, T M Souders, Dr. Sukhraj S. Dhillon, Dr. Sukhraj S. Dhillon, Dr. Sukhraj S. Dhillon, Dr. Sukhraj S. Dhillon, Dr. Sukhraj S. Dhillon, Dr. Sukhraj S. Dhillon, Jack D. Albrecht Jr., Jack D. Albrecht Jr., D.G. Gass, D.G. Gass, Steven Konkoly, Caddy Rowland, Caddy Rowland, Kelvin O'Ralph , Kelvin O'Ralph , Joe Chiappetta, Joe Chiappetta, Joe Chiappetta, Joe Chiappetta, Joe Chiappetta, Joe Chiappetta, Terry C Simpson, M G Scarsbrook, M G Scarsbrook, M G Scarsbrook, M G Scarsbrook, M G Scarsbrook, M G Scarsbrook, M G Scarsbrook, Nina Croft

Here are the two ebooks I'd love to get some tags on!

*Teacher's Pet
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006FYW1SE
erotic fiction, teacher fantasy, erotic short stories, schoolgirl fantasy, teen erotica

Call me Kate - Me & Miss Jones
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00689NE00
erotica, explicit erotica, erotic short stories, erotic, erotic fiction, lesbian erotica, fantasies*

Thank you everyone. What a community!


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the new books, congrats to those new to the thread. Welcome, Stephen Penner, congrats in advance on your forthcoming book!

I think others have asked once again the purpose of tagging and what it's all about. Well...tagging labels your book with search-able words that readers might use to find a title similar to yours. Once those tags are in place, when others also tag the same labels, it can potentially raise THAT book in the searchable items for similar works. The idea is to get your book on the first/second page (or as high in the ranking as possible) so that it's more visible to potential readers.

And yes, it works. My kitten book (below) consistently is in the top 5 (sometimes the top!) listing in cat/kitten breed or care books. That was the first one I pub'd here--the others also rank pretty well. Others in this thread have similar stories. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## kahuna

Racheal Stark

Tagged ya!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## RachelStark

Thanks Kahuna!

I'd be grateful if someone could PM me and let me know if they have had issues with Firefox not allowing the TT method? As soon as I check the box, the page refreshes, without adding the check!? I have been using Internet Explorer to tag everyone's books, but I'd prefer to use Firefox. I don't want to take up this thread with my query but figured you guys could PM with any advice (hurrah for the tagging pros!) Thanks!


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Caught up again - thanks everyone for all the tags. Links for my books are in the signature, all tags are welcome but particularly for my newest release, Questionable Heroes.
Thanks,
Elmore


----------



## liam.judge

tagged:

tallulahgrace
Glen Krisch
RachelStark


----------



## Alex MacLean

All caught up again.


----------



## Caddy

All caught up, except for Glen.  It sounded like he just popped in for tags and is not coming back.  If he shows up again and has tagged for others, I will gladly tag his.  

Have a great day everyone!  Welcome to the tag world, newbies!


----------



## Melanie13

All caught up. Here are mine again for any new people.

Ashford, Kindle edition:

http://www.amazon.com/Ashford-ebook/dp/B005WWN0RG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1322756170&sr=8-2

Paperback:

http://www.amazon.com/Ashford-Melanie-Rose/dp/1466371730/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1322756170&sr=8-1


----------



## Steve Vernon

And caught up to here!


----------



## soesposito

Just when you thought you were caught up...  I have a shiny new one out!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Monarch-ebook/dp/B006GCWDOW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1322766567&sr=1-1

tags: mystery, paranormal, serial killer, Shannon Esposito, murder, Florida, women sleuth

Thanks! In Arnie's words "I'll be back"


----------



## ToniD

Caught up through here.

Here are the tags for my books:

eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

and here are the links:

http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6
http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## leearco

Caught up. There are lots of new people.


----------



## debml

I've just tagged the last 6 pages of books and will continue to do more.

Here is my newly published book:
http://www.amazon.com/Secret-Missing-Locket-ebook/dp/B005LJBN4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1322771416&sr=8-1

tags: 
children s mystery, ages 9-12, grades 3-6, childrens books, 99 cents kindle, juvenile suspense, juvenile mystery

Here are my older books:
http://www.amazon.com/Super-Star-Speech-Therapy-Simple/dp/0979804132/ref=sr_1_20?ie=UTF8&qid=1322776697&sr=8-20
http://www.amazon.com/Super-Star-Speech-Therapy-Simple/dp/0979804159/ref=pd_cp_b_1
http://www.amazon.com/Super-Star-Speech-Therapy-Simple/dp/0979804140/ref=pd_sim_b_2

tags: speech therapy, speech development, articulation, speech delay,

Thanks!


----------



## kahuna

Debml

Tagged ya!



My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality


----------



## tallulahgrace

All caught up, thanks everyone.

Tallulah
http://www.books2heart.com Connecting Indie Authors with the Readers Who Love Them...Drop by and add your book~


----------



## Guest

Caught up. Please tag Seattle On Ice if you have a chance.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Yay, book 2 of my trilogy is out!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006GODGVY


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Attebery said:


> Caught up. Please tag Seattle On Ice if you have a chance.


Just tagged Seattle on Ice. I can really use some tagging help (from all those who have not tagged yet) with my New Paperbacks. I will reciprocate tagging favor.
Here're the links for Paperback editions:
1 http://amzn.to/tfM0bZ
2 http://amzn.to/uZRkoi
6 http://amzn.to/v6VG9i
5 http://amzn.to/tWRxiK
8 http://amzn.to/ua4Tp2
10 http://amzn.to/t1G0dj

Thanks and wish you all the best.


----------



## Ardyth

Hey, caught up since my last post. Ouch, I need to check this thread more often, but welcome new people!

I finally have a NEW release, the paperback version of "Chosen Sister." Please everyone tag it for me (and I appreciate tags from all the new people on my kindle books). Thanks.

Print edition: http://www.amazon.com/Chosen-Sister-Ardyth-DeBruyn/dp/1466338598/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Print tags: siblings, sibling rivalry, sister, brother, jealousy, unicorn, magic quest, mid-grade, middle grade, magic animals, magic sword, adventure, sword, fantasy, mythological animals

For new people: (links in signature)

Kindle "Chosen Sister" Tags (I'm trying to add variety): brother, jealousy, sibling rivalry, siblings, sister, fantasy adventure, harpy, kids, magic animals, magic quest, manticore, mid-grade, quest, sword, unicorn

"A School for Villains" Kindle tags: villain, dark lord, funny, satire, fantasy, magic school, evil magic, necromancy, harry potter, adventure, mid-grade, teen fiction, humorous fiction, humorous fantasy, evil lord


----------



## Tess St John

Lots of newbies...more tags for everyone! Mine are in my siggy, thanks!


----------



## Mica Jade

Wow! Lots of new books since Monday.  

All caught up.

Thanks for the tags.


----------



## chrisanthropic

I'm all caught up to here. It's nice to see all of the new authors/books, welcome!

kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy, thieves, adventure, dungeons and dragons, fantasy apprentice, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, father and daughter, half elf, strong heroine, female author


----------



## Dennis E. Yates

I am new at this and will tag/like back! Link is in the sig. Thanks so much!


----------



## Dean M. Cole

So far today I've tagged and 'Like'ed 19 books for the authors listed below (I'm in Africa for work this week - very slow internet) still working my way through the last five pages.

Please copy and paste these tags into the tag window on my book's Amazon pages.

science fiction, alien invasion, fiction, thriller, apocalyptic, area 51, military science fiction, ufo, military thriller, military conspiracy, dystopia, science thriller, cheap kindle books, conspiracy

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004OA6LZK eBook
http://www.amazon.com/SECTOR-64-Dean-M-Cole/dp/1460962532 Paperback

Thanks in advance,
Dean M. Cole

Glen Krisch x4
tallulahgrace x3
Jena H x1
*DrDln* x8
Paul Hardy x2 (added Zombie to both)
Les Turner x1


----------



## Alex MacLean

All caught up.


----------



## Steve Vernon

And caught up to here!


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.  Welcome newbies!  Congrats to those with new additons, too.  Soon I will have one of my own. Book 2 is coming withint the next 2 weeks!


----------



## kahuna

Dennis E. Yates,

Tagged ya!



My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality


  

Thanks All,

Kahuna


----------



## kahuna

Dennis,

Tagged ya!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

soesposito (new book)
debml
Patty Jansen (new book)
Ardyth (print edition)
Dennis E. Yates


----------



## Elmore Hammes

All caught up - again. This thread takes some work to stay current!

If you have time for just one, please tag Questionable Heroes, although tags are welcome on all the books in my signature.
Thanks!
Elmore


----------



## Steve Vernon

And, caught up to here.

My e-publisher is putting the finishing touches on my next release. Don't exactly no if it will be out before Christmas - but I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Becca Smejkal

All caught up - have a great weekend!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

*I am having problems with Firefox using the TT method to cut and paste tags.* The little red checks appear in their appropriate boxes after it has 'saved', but refreshing or going back to the page later shows that they didn't stick. I note that someone else has seen this problem. If you're using Firefox, you might want to check. I'm not happy with Firefox 8.0.1. Wish I hadn't upgraded from FF 7.?.23 (or whatever it was).

Anyway, all caught up.

My books:

http://www.amazon.com/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasti.../dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## seventhspell

Caught up agian, lots of new book so good luck to all, shertz no book link ? please provide and we will happily tag

new for me today were, 
tallulahgrace, new one good luck
Glen Krisch
Library4Science new one good luck
RachelStark
soesposito new one good luck
debml tagged them
all
Patty Jansen new one good luck
Ardyth new one good luck
Dennis E. Yates


----------



## arianaknight

Hi everyone, I'm new on here and have gone through and tagged the books from the last few pages. I plan on continuing to do so. I would love for others to do the same with my book "Not Quite Ordinary". Thanks so much. I really appreciate it.

link: http://www.amazon.com/Quite-Ordinary-Darkness-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B0066UPXCS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1322860585&sr=8-1


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Anyone interest in showing up at the UK tag exchange site - we're sorely in need of more taggers?

Caught up with all:
RachelS
ElmoreH (finished other 3)
Soesposito
debml
PattyJ
Ardyth (new one)
DennisY
Arianak

My links and tags for my newest, Younger Next Decade:
http://amzn.to/sSojvq - paperback
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook

exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, dogs, productivity, diabetes

Operation Neurosurgeon ebook link and tags: htp://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Outcome, A Novel ebook link and tags: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -
cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## Stephen Penner

Hello again! My novel MARS STATION ALPHA is now up on Kindle. Here's the link:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B006GX97JK

I am working thru the last 5+ pages of posts here, tagging everybody. Would love it if you could tag my book as well. Thanks in advance!


----------



## friedgreen

Caught up


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up.

Stephen, your link didn't bring me to the page with tags on Amazon...so I couldn't tag you. Let me know if you put up another link.


----------



## lynnemurray

Congratulations to newcomers and those with new books:

Today I tagged/liked:

Tallulah Grace - 3x in sig plus the compilation (I also joined up at Books3heart--thanks! I think I asked for my own book to review--LOL!)

Glen Krisch 3x (no tags on Wielder)
Paul R. Hardy - checked your zombies...alphabetically doomed to bring up the rear, but there
Rachel Stark - 5x
Shannon Esposito - new one
Deborah Lott 4x
Dennis Yates
Dean M. Cole
Ariana Knight
Stephen Penner - link didn’t immediately work - I had to click to main site to tag
All caught up!

Thanks again to those who liked/tagged my books!

Lynne


----------



## Stephen Penner

Hmm... Sorry about the bum link. Let me try again:

http://www.amazon.com/Mars-Station-Alpha-ebook/dp/B006GX97JK/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_4

Hopefully that works.


----------



## kahuna

Ariana Knight
Stephen Penner

Tagged ya!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here!


----------



## RachelStark

Coming on here every day to "like" and tag the books otherwise it can take ages!!  All caught up to here and gone into everyone's sig and done all of their books.

Thanks for anyone tagging mine!


----------



## tallulahgrace

Caught up to here~ Thanks for the likes and tags back!

Please tag my new one, Timeless Trilogy Books One, Two & Three: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005U4CP9A in addition to the books in my siggy.

@Lynnemurray So glad you joined us @ Books 2 Heart! I'm heading over there now and will ignore your request for a book review~lol.

Have a super Saturday, everyone~
Tallulah~
http://www.books2heart.com  Connecting Indie Authors with the Readers who Love Them~ Join Us!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Since last night -

StephenP

My links and tags for my newest, Younger Next Decade:

http://amzn.to/sSojvq - paperback
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook

exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, dogs, productivity, diabetes

Operation Neurosurgeon ebook link and tags: htp://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Outcome, A Novel ebook link and tags: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg  -
cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## chrisanthropic

I'm all caught up to here. On a completely unrelated note, I've sent out almost 90 review requests in the past 5 days...tired...so very tired.

kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy, thieves, adventure, dungeons and dragons, fantasy apprentice, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, father and daughter, half elf, strong heroine, female author


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

arianaknight
Stephen Penner


----------



## aaronpolson

Tagged the new ones--

Thanks for the tags in return.


----------



## audreyauden

Caught up to here!

Here's my book that needs tags (and LIKES, if you can spare them  )

Realms Unreel
sensory augmentation, augmented reality, cyberpunk, virtual reality, steampunk, magical realism, da vinci code, neal stephenson, snow crash, persephone, enders game, orson scott card, young adult science fiction, young adult fantasy, speculative fiction

Thanks so much for all your help!

=== WHOM I'VE TAGGED AND LIKED ===

Since my last post:

Elmore Hammes
LarryKahn
Michael Yu
Glen Krisch
Alex MacLean
Debml
Patty Jansen
Dennis E. Yates
Arianaknight
Stephen Penner

Also tagged new stuff by oldsters:

Steve Vernon
Michael Yu
Tallulahgrace
soesposito

I've tagged everybody's work from page 860 forward. Here's the master list:

AckDAlbrecht, Ardyth, Aaronpolson, Adam Kisiel, Alex MacLean, Amyshojai, Arianaknight, Attebery
Becca Smejkal, BJ Whittington, BrianKittrell
Caddy, Chrisanthropic
David Callinan, D.A. Boulter, Debml, Dennis E. Yates, Dggass, Doctor Barbara, DrDln
Elmore Hammes
Friedgreen
Glen Krisch, Grace Elliot, Greg Hamerton
Harry Shannon, Hosanna
Jan Hurst-Nicholson, JD Rhoades, Jena H, Joe Chiappetta, Judi Coltman, Juliette Sobanet
Kahuna, Kelvin
LarryKahn, Leearco, Les Turner, liam.judge, Library4Science, Lynnemurray
Marie Symeou, Mel Comley, Melanie13, Mica Jade, Michael Yu, M. G. Scarsbrook
Nina Croft
Patty Jansen, Paul Hardy, PraeterNaturam
Seanathin23, Seventhspell, StephenEngland, Stephen Penner, Steve Vernon, Steven Konkoly, Soesposito, Susan Kaye Quinn
Tess St John, Thomma Lyn, Tmarchini, T.M.souders, Tom S. Figueiredo, ToniD, Tonya

Please private message me if you think I missed you.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Stephen Penner said:


> Hello again! My novel MARS STATION ALPHA is now up on Kindle. Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B006GX97JK
> 
> I am working thru the last 5+ pages of posts here, tagging everybody. Would love it if you could tag my book as well. Thanks in advance!


Might be worth checking your link, I dont know if what I'm seeing is what everyone sees, but it doesnt look right and there's not tag boxes anywhere on the page. 
Grace x


----------



## Caddy

Hi. Tagged the new ones.

*I am trying to enlarge the number of things people can search for to have my book come up. Therefore, I would ask that you please use the tags I request.* *If you don't want to copy, type tt and paste, then please do not use the first tags on the page, but search all of the tags for the book for the tags I list here*. It would be much easier to copy, hit tt and paste, but your choice. I will tag for you however you ask, for however many books you have in exchange.

*New taggers*:I would love some "*likes*" and *tag*s for both *Kindle* and *paperback*, and would appreciate it very much! *Please do use the tags I list here, instead of checking the first ones on the page*.

*Here are the tags that I would like used for paperback:* coming of age fiction, romance, historical romance, deception, France, artist, bohemian, drama, struggle, nineteenth century Paris

*Here is the link to the paperback*: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316971126&sr=8-1

*Here are the tags for the Kindle book, please do not use the tags above, but the following ones inste*ad: series, Impressionist, art, nonconformist, Modernism, raw talent, loss of innocence, abstract artist, visionary artist, French romance.

*Here is the link for Kindle book:* http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316401819&sr=1-1Just copy the tags, go to the link and hit the like, then type tt and paste.

Hit save. Cool!


----------



## Caddy

Stephen, the second link you posted worked for me. Are others still having trouble?


----------



## ToniD

Caught up through here.

Here are the tags for my books:

eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

and here are the links:

http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6
http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## soesposito

Tagged:

arianaknight
Rachel
stephen
tallulahgrace

Thanks for all the tags xoxo


----------



## arianaknight

I'm all caught up to here.  Thanks for all the past and future tags.  You guys are the best.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

audreyauden said:


> Caught up to here!
> Here's my book that needs tags (and LIKES, if you can spare them  )
> Please private message me if you think I missed you.


I just tagged you Audrey..I can really use some tagging help (from all those who have not tagged yet) with my New Paperbacks. I will reciprocate tagging favor.
Here're the links for Paperback editions:
1 http://amzn.to/tfM0bZ
2 http://amzn.to/uZRkoi
6 http://amzn.to/v6VG9i
5 http://amzn.to/tWRxiK
8 http://amzn.to/ua4Tp2
10 http://amzn.to/t1G0dj

Thanks and wish you all the best.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up, happy Saturday!


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.  Back on Monday.


----------



## kahuna

All Caught Up

Tagged ya!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## fluffygood

Tagged...

Dean Cole
Alex MacLean
Tallulah Grace
Paul Hardy
Rachel Stark
Elmore Hammers
Shannon Esposito
Deborah Lott
Patty Jansen
Ardyth Debruyn

Please tag my new book here
http://www.amazon.com/Heroes-Villains-ABC-Superheroes-ebook/dp/B005TORU50/

Thanks


----------



## tallulahgrace

All caught up~ Thanks for the returns. Happy Sunday!!

Tallulah~
http://www.books2heart.com Connecting Indie Authors with the Readers who Love Them~ Join Us!


----------



## Mark Lord

Got a new title out: Alt Hist Issue 3 at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063OP6OM

Please tag with:

alternate history, collection, fiction, historical fiction, wilfred owen, american civil war, short stories, anthology, historical fantasy, space race, cosmonauts, world war 1, world war 2, ww1, ww2


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones, congrats!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

audreyauden
Michael Yu (new book)
PraeterNaturam (new book)


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Gone for a week and it took forever to catch up !

But all caught up thru here


----------



## debml

Thanks for the tags--I'm hoping it will make a difference! I'm off to tag more of everyone else's books!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your books tagged, debml. All caught up.


----------



## ToniD

Caught up!


----------



## Caddy

Congrats on the new one, Praeter.  All caught up.


----------



## chrisanthropic

I'm all caught up to here.

kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy, thieves, adventure, dungeons and dragons, fantasy apprentice, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, father and daughter, half elf, strong heroine, female author


----------



## Tess St John

That link worked, Stephen!

Caught up!


----------



## Tom S. Figueiredo

*24 NEW BOOKS tagged today*

*(PAGES 866-872)*

I would be thankful for your *tags and "LIKE".*

*MY BOOK:* http://www.amazon.com/I-remember-my-circus-ebook/dp/B005EZ0W0Y

*TAGS:* childrens books, circus, 3rd grade books, 4th grade books, 99 cent kindle books, bargain kindle books, childhood, picture books, relationships, children s kindle

THANKS!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Tagged up to here.

Spent the whole weekend seated upon a very uncomfortable chair at a local Gothic Christmas fair - sold about 40 traditionally published books - whee!

Now I'm just getting ready to head for my day job where I have a four day week of training to accomplish. It promises to be fairly intense - with more sitting, at slightly more comfortable chairs. My butt is getting a major workout this week.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Just caught up and tagged:

Praeter Naturam
Stepehen England
Audrey Auden
Elmore Hammes
Steve Vernon
Tallulah Grace
Glen Krisch
Rachel Stark
soesposito
debml
Patty Jansen
Ardyth
Dennis E Yates
ariannaknight
Stephen Penner

----------------------

Mine for the new people:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Judi Coltman

WHEW! All caught up!
For newbies:

I ask that you "Like" them and copy and paste the tags listed before the link.

humor, family life, judi coltman, lol, middle age, small town, cancer, chick lit, cougars, facebook

http://www.amazon.com/Just-Everyone-Little-Nuts-ebook/dp/B003ZDO7YY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315790709&sr=1-1

beach read, beaches, mystery, mystery thriller, suspense, suspense thrillers and mysteries, thriller, thriller fiction, bargain books, page turner, religion and violence, religion and mystery,

http://www.amazon.com/Name-Father-ebook/dp/B005H0XM4E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315790739&sr=1-3


----------



## aaronpolson

Monday morning, and I'm back at it...

Could you please tag



I'm off to click away. Thanks!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning everyone.

Only new one - PraeterN

Steve - that's cool!

My links and tags for my newest, Younger Next Decade:

http://amzn.to/sSojvq - paperback
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook

exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, dogs, productivity, diabetes

Operation Neurosurgeon ebook link and tags: htp://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Outcome, A Novel ebook link and tags: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -
cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Tagging away again. Thanks for all the tag backs.


----------



## Amyshojai

Happy Monday! Looks like I'm still caught up. Off to commit some severe writer-icity, gang!


----------



## Becca Smejkal

All caught up - Happy Monday!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

aaronpolson (new book)


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

debml said:


> Thanks for the tags--I'm hoping it will make a difference! I'm off to tag more of everyone else's books!


Just tagged your book, Deb. I can really use some tagging help (from all those who have not tagged yet) with my New Paperbacks. I will reciprocate tagging favor.
Here're the links for Paperback editions:
1 http://amzn.to/tfM0bZ
2 http://amzn.to/uZRkoi
6 http://amzn.to/v6VG9i
5 http://amzn.to/tWRxiK
8 http://amzn.to/ua4Tp2
10 http://amzn.to/t1G0dj

Thanks and wish you all the best.


----------



## Stephen Penner

Wow, there's a lot to tag here. 

Have fully tagged (all books, either linked or in signature) the following authors:
-Becca Smejkal
-Toni Dwuggins
-Steven Knkoly
-Aaron Polson
-Lee William Tisler
-Susan Kaye Quinn
-Stephen England
-Sukhraj S. Dhillon

Will get more done later today. And thanks to all of you who have already tagged my books.


----------



## tallulahgrace

I'm caught up for Monday. Thanks for the return likes and tags.

Tallulah~
http://www.books2heart.com Free advertising for Indie Authors--Check the Author Submission page.


----------



## aaronpolson

Catching up with new books.  

Got your new one, Stephen... several others...

Thanks for the tags in return -> I'm focusing on the books in my sig.  Cheers!


----------



## chrisanthropic

Tagged your new one aaron - the cover for The Undead looks really nice!


----------



## arianaknight

All caught up to here.  Thanks again for all the tags in return.


----------



## seventhspell

Hi,
Caught up, new for me today were, 
arianaknight
Stephen Penner got book books from your signature line and they worked fine 
PraeterNaturam new one good luck

my links are in my signature line for anyone new thanks for the tags back


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up!


----------



## Stephen Penner

Still tagging. Just tagged all posted/signature line works by:

Tessa Stokes
Adriana Knight
Tristan Tarwater
Tallulah Grace
Amy Shojai
Dana Hayes & J. Hinson
James Powell
Rachel Yu
Mark Lord
Liam Judge
Pauline Creeden
Deborah Lott
Caddy Rowland
Tess St John
Tom Figueiredo
MG Scarsbrook
Judi Coltman
Barbara Ebel
Joe Chiappetta
Jonas Saul
Kate Cornwell

Thanks to Aaron & Tessa, and everyone else who's tagged my books.


----------



## LeiaShaw

Hi! took a hiatus for a while to finish my 3rd book. i need tags on that one specifically. 

so far i got:

stephan penner
grace elliot
seventhspell
arianaknight
aaron pulson
cristanothropic


i'll go back further tonight.

thanks!


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Been much too long, starting to catch up now.


----------



## Paul Hardy

I'd like to belatedly second Dr Barbara in suggesting that the UK tagging thread is in dire need of your attention. If you're in the US, you can easily get access by buying a secondhand book you actually want and sending it to yourself - because many secondhand book retailers on Amazon UK are actually based in the US! (just be careful to check as you buy) And then you can do UK tags and maybe get some of those people with nice accents to buy your books too 

(this piece of advice shamelessly borrowed from one of Dr Barbara's posts in the UK thread)

Today's recipients of (nice) electronic tags for US versions:

Stephen Penner, Dean M Cole (added the paperback), A C Harris (corrected some tags now I've spotted your suggestions), Rachel Stark, Shannon Esposito (new ones I hadn't seen before), Deborah M Lott, Patty Jansen, Ardyth Debruyn, Tristan J Tarwater (amended tags according to suggestion), Dennis Yates, Ariana Knight, Caddy Rowland (modified tags according to request), JC Brem (new book - or is this Rachel Yu or even Michael Yu? Whichever way, it got tagged and liked), Aaron Polson (new short story collection. With zombies. Might have to buy this one just for zombie solidarity), Leia Shaw (that third book)

Thanks to everyone who's tagging zombies on my book. The zombies thank you also and promise not to eat you too much. They're good like that.

Please tag _The Last Man on Earth Club _with the following (including zombies - don't just TT!)

post-apocalyptic, end of the world, group therapy, parallel worlds, multiverse, science fiction, genocide, nuclear war, scifi, ptsd, zombies

The link's in the sig. Thanks!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here.


----------



## fluffygood

I'm caught up.

Today tagged...

Matthew Warner
Deborah Lott
Aaron Polson
Stephen Penner
Stephen Penner
Tallulah Grace
Aaron Polson
Leia Shaw Page

Please tag this book.
http://www.amazon.com/Heroes-Villains-ABC-Superheroes-ebook/dp/B005TORU50/

Thanks


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new ones.


----------



## Alex MacLean

All caught up again.


----------



## Caddy

All caught up!


----------



## JustinDennis

New to the forum here! About to begin my tagging of the last 5 pages. 

Here is my novel, Through the Portal: http://www.amazon.com/Through-Portal-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005JEENAU

Preferred tags are: Fantasy, Magic, Adventure, Young Adult, Dragons

Thanks everybody!! I'll check in soon to tag the new posters as well.


----------



## Jena H

All caught up again.  Welcome to the newcomers... and the returnees.  

I added a tag with my book's pen-name, Dana Hayes.  Hits on that tag would be appreciated (and maybe a downvote on the tag of 'spam').  

Thanks!


----------



## lynnemurray

Today I tagged and liked:

Aaron Polson - new one, congrats!
Stephen Penner - new one, congrats!
Leia Shaw- new one, congrats!
Justin Dennis - welcome!
Dana Hayes - added author tag & "spam" down vote as requested

All caught up!

Thanks again to those who liked/tagged my books!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## R. Garcia

OK, tagged the first page, will get to the next 4 pages tomorrow, please tag my book.

Thanks.

Phanto


----------



## Mica Jade

Tagged all the new ones.

Congrats to Aaron on the new one - it looks great!

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## LarryKahn

I'm caught up...tagged a bunch of new ones today


----------



## discernsaga

Been browsing through all the great knowledge on here since this book got underway and now we are really starting to pick up momentum so getting some help with tagging is the next step...

I have done my part with the past ten pages so your help is appreciated by checking all 11 of our tags

Discern by Samantha Shakespeare
www.discernsaga.com/getyour/ebook.htm


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hello, 

I have a free hour, so I'll tag all new releases and if I can, I'll go some pages back.

I would be especially grateful for tagging my books, especially the new release of Bard Crispin stories, "Damned inheritance".
If anyone could think about an interesting fantasy-based tag, please add one.

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up. Thanks for the tags.


----------



## tallulahgrace

All caught up~ Thanks for the tags and likes.

Tallulah
http://www.books2heart.com Free ads for indie authors.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Tagged a whole bunch... thanks for reciprocating and for those who have tagged over the weekend.
Elmore


----------



## friedgreen

ATU!


----------



## Daryl Sedore

Hello everyone,

I would really appreciate it if my new title, The Other Side, could get tagged.

Here's the link==> The Other Side

Thanks and I will reciprocate.

Thanks again,

Daryl


----------



## Jonas Saul

I'm looking for a few tags on the U.K. store.

Here's the three books (a trilogy) that I'd love to get some tags for;

Dark Visions

The Warning

The Crypt

Thanks a lot and I will catch up on other's tags now too.

Love you guys!

Jonas


----------



## kahuna

Phantm mimic
Justin Dennis
Daryl Sedore

Tagged ya!

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

LeiaShaw (new book)
JustinDennis
phantomimic
discernsaga
Adam Kisiel ("damned inheritance" book)
healeyb
Daryl Sedore
Jonas Saul (u.k. tags)


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up again --

Could you please add "homeschooling" to Write Hard: Prompts, Prods, and Pep-talks for Writers

and

the walking dead to The Undead: 13 Stories?

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## ToniD

Caught up through here.

Here are the tags for my books:

eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

and here are the links:

http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6
http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up with tagging...also helped with the added tags some wanted!

Thanks for the tags back!


----------



## StephenEngland

I think I'm just about caught up--there are a lot of books here! 

Here's my book  and the "technothriller" tag would be much appreciated, along with any of the other most popular tags. Thanks!


----------



## ToniD

I have two new tags to add to my ebook. Pretty please and thank you very much 

tags: cheap kindle book, kindle

link: http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Paul H - thanks for echoing the UK tagging need.

Caught up with people's new ones, other ones, and special tagging requests:

Aaronpolson
StephenE
JustinD
Phantomimic
discernsage
AdamK
Healeyb (u may want to put the book links in your signature directly to your Amazon book pages)
DarylS

My books for tagging:

Younger Next Decade:
http://amzn.to/sSojvq - paperback
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook

exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, dogs, productivity, diabetes

Operation Neurosurgeon ebook link and tags: htp://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Outcome, A Novel ebook link and tags: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -
cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers

Thanks!


----------



## debml

I've just caught up with tagging everything new from the past 3 pages. Whew!

I'm finding some interesting books as I do so.

Thanks to everyone who has tagged my books.


----------



## Caddy

All cuaght up.  Welcome newbies.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All caught up to here. Welcome to the new folks. Glad to see a few more Canucks!


----------



## R. Garcia

OK, tagged until my finger was sore, LOL!

To tag mine it's faster if you copy these tags:

adventures, aging, daughters, family, father and daughters, fatherhood, fiction, growing up, inspirational, kids, parenting, childrens book for grownups, short stories

paste them into the "add tag" box of my book page:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Sun-Zebra-ebook/dp/B006AC5FCU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1323220305&sr=1-1

click "add" and then click "agree with these tags"

Thank you! : ^ )

Phanto


----------



## lynnemurray

Congratulations to newcomers and those with new books.

Today I tagged and liked:

Phantom Mimic
Samantha Shakespeare
Adam Kisiel - new one
Bryan Healey 3x
Daryl Sedore
Aaron Polson - homeschooling and walking dead tags added...not to the same book, though that would be an interesting book!

All caught up!

Thanks again to those who liked/tagged my books!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## chrisanthropic

I'm all caught up to here.

kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy, thieves, adventure, dungeons and dragons, fantasy apprentice, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, father and daughter, half elf, strong heroine, female author


----------



## tallulahgrace

Tagged, liked and adjusted to here for Wednesday...thanks for the returns~

Tallulah
http://www.books2heart.com Free and affordable sponsored advertising for Indie Authors.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

StephenEngland

aaronpolson (i added your requested tags to your books)


----------



## Becca Smejkal

All caught up - thanks for the tags!


----------



## Decon

Went Back 6 pages

I only need my first book tagging.

Amnesia of the Heart


----------



## Caddy

All tagged to here.  Have a great day.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

If you don't mind, please tag my new horror book at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006IJTE22.

*THANKS!!*


----------



## Grace Elliot

Brendan Carroll said:


> If you don't mind, please tag my new horror book at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006IJTE22.
> 
> *THANKS!!*


hi there, 
What tags would you suggest - it's a barren land as far as tag suggestions are concerned ATM.
Grace x


----------



## aaronpolson

Tagging again...

I would appreciate tags for .

Thanks!

(And yes, please Brendan... what tags?)


----------



## seventhspell

Hi, new for me today,

LeiaShaw
JustinDennis
phantomimic
Adam Kisiel new one good luck
Adam Kisiel bew title good luck
aaronpolson newly added
Decon
Brendan Carroll put horror tag on it if you say what else you want I'll go and do them

My links are in my signature line for new people thaabnks any or tags back


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up!

I'd love some tags and likes for my latest release - a non-fiction book:

CAT PIES - http://www.amazon.com/Cat-Pies-historical-trivia-ebook/dp/B006IDCSBC/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1323285538&sr=1-2

Also special tag-love for my latest fiction release Eulogy's Secret (in my signature.)

Many thanks,
Grace x

PS If anyone is interested in reviewing CAT PIES please DM me - I'm on the scrounge!
G x


----------



## aaronpolson

All caught up again. 

Hope hump day was good for everyone!


----------



## harpwriter

Hi,

I'm showing my friend how to do tagging and have tagged all links on the last two pages to help her get started. Can you please tag hers in return?

http://www.amazon.com/Nightmares-and-Dreams-ebook/dp/B005PGR1D8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1323304311&sr=8-1


----------



## Jena H

All tagged up.  Have a good evening, everyone.


----------



## kahuna

Harpwriter

Tagged your friend!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## soesposito

Caught up with:

aaronpolson (new one)
Grace (new one)
harpwriter's friend
Daryl
deb

Mine are in the siggy, Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up--including "Cat Pies" LOL!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here.


----------



## audreyauden

Caught up to here!

Here's my book that needs tags. Please use the TT method (type "TT" quickly while looking at the page, then paste in the list of tags below).

Realms Unreel
sensory augmentation, augmented reality, cyberpunk, virtual reality, steampunk, magical realism, da vinci code, neal stephenson, snow crash, multiverse, enders game, orson scott card, young adult science fiction, young adult fantasy, speculative fiction

Thanks so much for all your help!

=== WHOM I'VE TAGGED AND LIKED ===

Since my last post:

Aaronpolson (new requests)
Grace Elliot (new requests)
AdriannaWhite
LeiaShaw
JustinDennis
Jena H (new requests)
Phantomimic
Discernsaga
Healeyb
Daryl Sedore
Jonas Saul
Aaronpolson (new requests)
Decon
Brendan Carroll
Harpwriter's friend (I just added a couple of tags-crime and crime thriller-since I didn't see any there)

I've tagged everybody's work from page 860 forward. Here's the master list:

AckDAlbrecht, AdriannaWhite, Ardyth, Aaronpolson, Adam Kisiel, Alex MacLean, Amyshojai, Arianaknight, Attebery
Becca Smejkal, BJ Whittington, Brendan Carroll, BrianKittrell
Caddy, Chrisanthropic
Daryl Sedore, David Callinan, D.A. Boulter, Debml, Decon, Dennis E. Yates, Dggass, Discernsaga, Doctor Barbara, DrDln
Elmore Hammes
Friedgreen
Glen Krisch, Grace Elliot, Greg Hamerton
Harpwriter's friend, Harry Shannon, Healeyb, Hosanna
Jan Hurst-Nicholson, JD Rhoades, Jena H, Joe Chiappetta, Jonas Saul, Judi Coltman, Juliette Sobanet, JustinDennis
Kahuna, Kelvin
LarryKahn, Leearco, LeiaShaw, Les Turner, liam.judge, Library4Science, Lynnemurray
Marie Symeou, Mel Comley, Melanie13, Mica Jade, Michael Yu, M. G. Scarsbrook
Nina Croft
Patty Jansen, Paul Hardy, Phantomimic, PraeterNaturam
Seanathin23, Seventhspell, StephenEngland, Stephen Penner, Steve Vernon, Steven Konkoly, Soesposito, Susan Kaye Quinn
Tallulahgrace, Tess St John, Thomma Lyn, Tmarchini, T.M.souders, Tom S. Figueiredo, ToniD, Tonya

Please private message me if you think I missed you.


----------



## Library4Science

Library4Science
Status: Jane Austen
***
Online Online

Gender: Male
Western Pa
Posts: 334

View Profile WWW Email Personal Message (Online)

Re: Author Tag Exchange -- COMBINED thread
« Reply #21713 on: December 08, 2011, 06:33:18 AM »
Reply with quoteQuote Modify messageModify Remove messageRemove

We just published a new book chronicling the early part of the Alaska gold rush, including instructions on what to bring and how to get there if you want to do some gold mining,-Grin! It doesn't have any tags yet so here they are.

Tags for 'Alaska And The Klondike Gold Fields [Illustrated]': http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006C250NC
Goldrush, Alaska, Klondike, Seward, Alaska purchase, gold fields, miners,gold camp life, Chilkoot Pass, Totem Poles, Northwest Territory, Prospectors, placer mining, hydraulic mining, grubstake

Thanks for tagging,
Cheers,
Charlie
Report to moderator 24.144.175.206

Bargain Formatting & Conversion $15 -- Scanning & OCR 50¢ per page.
Report to moderator 24.144.175.206

Bargain Formatting & Conversion $15 -- Scanning & OCR 50¢ per page.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Decon's "Amnesia Of The Heart"
Brendan Carroll (new book)
aaronpolson's "The Editing Ninja"
Grace Elliot (latest book)
harpwriter
audreyauden: already tagged


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with new books.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up!

Two things - some tags for my new book most welcome - thank you!
http://www.amazon.com/Cat-Pies-historical-trivia-ebook/dp/B006IDCSBC/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1323361314&sr=1-2

Also, why not get your UK Amazon books tagged?
There is a similar thread for UK Amazon which isnt recieiving much attention/love at the moment.
Why not stop by and get some tagging for your UK books?
Here is the thread link:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.0.html


----------



## aaronpolson

Back in and caught up--thanks for all the tags in return.

Fight the good fight, writer-peeps!


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Wow, the list keeps growing. Tagged a whole bunch more today. Thanks for all the tags!
Elmore


----------



## Caddy

All tagged and  bagged.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

harpwriter said:


> Hi,
> I'm showing my friend how to do tagging and have tagged all links on the last two pages to help her get started. Can you please tag hers in return?


I just tagged her book. I can really use some tagging help (from all those who have not tagged yet) with my New Paperbacks. I will reciprocate tagging favor.
Here're the links for Paperback editions:
1 http://amzn.to/tfM0bZ
2 http://amzn.to/uZRkoi
6 http://amzn.to/v6VG9i
5 http://amzn.to/tWRxiK
8 http://amzn.to/ua4Tp2
10 http://amzn.to/t1G0dj

Thanks and wish you all the best.


----------



## sjohannes

Here are mine

If you could hit "LIKE" too

My first 10 tags are the ones that are best. Thanks. Im going through now and doing others. 

amazon ebool http://goo.gl/U6gKO

amazon paperback http://goo.gl/Hv2Cp

Thanks!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here.


----------



## peggytrentini

Does anyone have the ability to tag through the German site Amazon.de? I recently had my book translated to German and would love to get some German tags on it.  Thanks


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.


----------



## Ed_ODell

Trying my best to stay on top of this. Got the last 5 pages. I hope to get back on this eveening and do some more.

As always, welcome to all new members. Thank you for your tireless work on this thread. Though I don't have concrete data to support to what extent they drive sales, I remain convinced these tags really help!


----------



## fluffygood

All caught up again.

tagged

Aaron Polson
Ariana Knight
Phantom Mimic
Peggy Trentini

Please tag my new book.


thanks


----------



## kahuna

S Johannes

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## friedgreen

ATU People


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Caught up again.

I would appreciate adding the tag "KDP Select" for "Questionable Heroes":


Thanks!
Elmore


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Good evening!

Caught up:
Decon new one
BrendanC - still need more tags
Aaronp
Harpwriter (friend)
healeyb
gracee
Sjohannes

My books for tagging:

*Younger Next Decade*:
http://amzn.to/sSojvq - paperback
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook
Tags:
exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, dogs, productivity, diabetes

*Operation Neurosurgeon*:
ebook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U
Tags:
romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

*Outcome, A Novel*:
ebook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -
paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C
Tags:
cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers


----------



## Les Turner

Tagged!

Les.


----------



## ToniD

Caught up through here.

Here are the tags for my books:

eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

and here are the links:

http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6
http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## lmolaski

After a couple days off and on and about $30 in downloading books on this thread I am caught up after a few weeks away!

My books are in the sig line.

Happy tagging!


----------



## lynnemurray

Congratulations to newcomers and those with new books:

Today I tagged and liked:

Declan Connor - new story
Brendan Carroll - just 1 tag, horror
Grace Elliot - Cat Pies
Lyn Miller LaCoursiere
S. R. Johannes -ebook & paper
Aaron Polson -the editing ninja
Elmore Hammes - kdp select checked - congrats!

All caught up!

Grace's review request reminded me to put it out there--I am open to the possibility of exchanging reviews, just send me an email!

Thanks again to those who liked/tagged my books!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up again! 

------------------------

Mine for the new people:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## tallulahgrace

Tagged and liked up to here. Thanks for the returns~

Tallulah
*http://www.books2heart.com*[/color]]*http://www.books2heart.com* *Free and sponsored ads for indie authors. Free books in exchange for honest reviews.*


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

healeyb (new book)
sjohannes
peggytrentini (i tagged your book but i can't tag in germany)
Elmore Hammes (KDP Select tag added for "Questionable Heroes")
lmolaski


----------



## LeiaShaw

All caught up. Need tags/likes on my 3rd book please. Thanks!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Thanks for the tag backs. My wife has a new ebook out called *Rescuing Supermom* that I just published. 
Can you all tag it with the below tags? Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006JWEQ5S

motherhood, family, marriage, parenting, christian living, step parenting, womens issues, chick lit, homeschooling, womens spirituality, spiritual growth, god, social commentary, christian chick lit, self-help


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up--congrats on the new books!


----------



## arianaknight

All caught up.  Thanks so much for the return tags.


----------



## MichelleWarren

Hello!

I'm a newbie! Hoping to exchange some tags for my newly released YA sci-fantasy, Wander Dust. Thanks in advance for your time  I will respond with mutual tagging quickly!

(Please copy and paste these keywords to Amazon and press "ADD")

time travel, fantasy, epic fantasy, teen fantasy, science fiction, fantasy series, young adult, young adult romance, romance, paranormal, magic, paranormal romance, teen, secret societies, young adult paranormal, young adult fantasy, young adult romance, michelle warren

EBOOK
http://www.amazon.com/Wander-Seraphina-Parrish-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B0063GW2WE/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1323451567&sr=1-1

PRINT
http://www.amazon.com/Wander-Seraphina-Parrish-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B0063GW2WE/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1323451567&sr=1-1

SO FAR I'VE TAGGED:
Joe Chiappetta
ToniD
Doctor Barbara
- Younger Next Decade:
Elmore Hammes
kahuna

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0063GW2WE


----------



## Becca Smejkal

All caught up - have a great weekend!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

TGIF!

All caught up with the few new ones.

My books for tagging:

*Younger Next Decade*:
http://amzn.to/sSojvq - paperback
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook
Tags:
exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, dogs, productivity, diabetes

*Operation Neurosurgeon*:
ebook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U
Tags:
romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

*Outcome, A Novel*:
ebook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -
paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C
Tags:
cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers

Thanks so much!


----------



## Jonas Saul

All caught up.

Congrats on the new books!

I've got one myself that needs a tag hit. Here it is:The Sarah Roberts Trilogy

Thanks everyone!

Jonas


----------



## Amyshojai

Jonas, got the new one tagged, congrats.


----------



## RubyGoodnight

Whew! Here's who I have tagged:

Kahuna
Michael Yu
PraeterNaturam
chrisanthropic
Tom S. Figueiredo
Judi Coltman
aaronpolson
Doctor Barbara
JustinDennis
Jonas Saul
ToniD
phantomimic

If you could be so kind...

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006J9FON4

It just went up in the last 48 hours, so there are zero tags on it right now. Here are tags I would like, but I'm open to other suggestions. 

fetish erotica, fetish, fantasy erotica, explicit erotica, adult erotica, slave, femdom, submission, female domination, dominatrix

Thanks much!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you tagged RubyGoodnight


----------



## RubyGoodnight

Amyshojai said:


> Got you tagged RubyGoodnight


Thanks!


----------



## kahuna

Ruby Goodnight

Done.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## ToniD

Caught up through here.

Here are the tags for my books:

eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

and here are the links:

http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6
http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## chrisanthropic

All caught up? Hell yeah I am! Sleep deprived? Why, yes, why do you ask?

kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy, thieves, adventure, dungeons and dragons, fantasy apprentice, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, father and daughter, half elf, strong heroine, female author


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.

*I am trying to enlarge the number of things people can search for to have my book come up. Therefore, I would ask that you please use the tags I request. If you don't want to copy, type tt and paste, then please do not use the first tags on the page, but search all of the tags for the book for the tags I list here. * It would be much easier to copy, hit tt and paste, but your choice. I will tag for you however you ask, for however many books you have in exchange.

*New taggers*:I would love some "*likes*" and *tags * for both Kindle and paperback, and would appreciate it very much! *Please do use the tags I list here, instead of checking the first ones on the page.*

*Here are the tags that I would like used for paperback*: coming of age fiction, romance, historical romance, deception, France, artist, bohemian, drama, struggle, nineteenth century Paris

*Here is the link to the paperback*: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316971126&sr=8-1

*Here are the tags for the Kindle book, please do not use the tags above, but the following ones inst*ead: series, Impressionist, art, nonconformist, Modernism, raw talent, loss of innocence, abstract artist, visionary artist, French romance.

*Here is the link for Kindle book*: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316401819&sr=1-1Just copy the tags, go to the link and hit the like, then type tt and paste.

Hit save. Cool!


----------



## Paul Hardy

The tagging, it goes on!

Everything done since the last time I did the tagging thing, with the exception of anyone requesting UK tags. Because there's a UK tag thread and the place for that is there.

(and I want _my_ UK edition tagged if I'm tagging _your_ UK edition, after all)

Meanwhile, the US Kindle & Paperback editions of The Last Man on Earth Club would love to have the following tags, most especially Zombies (since it tends to fall off the end for alphabetic reasons):

post-apocalyptic, end of the world, group therapy, parallel worlds, multiverse, science fiction, genocide, nuclear war, scifi, ptsd, zombies

Thanks!


----------



## Jena H

Okay, I'm caught up to here. There were a couple of new ones in the past two pages, and a couple of familiar faces had new releases, so I've hit them all up.

Speaking of new releases.... I have one too.  Please give it some tagging love. The tags that it currently has are good. http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2/

Thanks, all. I'll try to get the new one in my signature as soon as I can. Have a great weekend, and I'll be back in a couple of days.


----------



## Steve Vernon

And I am all caught up to here.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

LeiaShaw: i checked and i've already tagged you
Joe Chiappetta ("Rescuing Superman" book)
MichelleWarren (latest book)
Jonas Saul (new book)
RubyGoodnight
Paul Hardy: i checked and i've already tagged you in the u.s. and u.k.
Jena H (new book)


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

My wife has a new ebook out called *Rescuing Supermom* that I just published. 
Can you tag it with the below tags? Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006JWEQ5S

motherhood, family, marriage, parenting, christian living, step parenting, womens issues, chick lit, homeschooling, womens spirituality, spiritual growth, god, social commentary, christian chick lit, self-help


----------



## Tonya

Love seeing new faces and great books!! If you aren’t on my list, I’ve already tagged you before today.
Ruby Goodnight
Peggy Trentini
Michael yu
Elmore Hammes


lmolaski
Ariana Knight
Michelle Warren
Jonas Saul
Brendan Carroll
aaronpolson
Laura Vosika
Shannon Esposito (titles still crack me up!!)
Audrey Auden

I would appreciate tags and likes on my new Christmas novella, A SUPERSTITIOUS CHRISTMAS.
KDP Select, Tradition, Superstition, Family, Christmas, Novella, Humorous, Small Town, ebook, .99, series, Grandberry Falls, Christmas Romance, girlfriends, comedy


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Tagged a whole bunch again. Thanks for the continued mutual support!
Elmore


----------



## Amyshojai

Happy Saturday! Still caught up.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up...wow, lots of new ones since I last tagged!!!  Congrats everyone!

Thanks for the tags back...they're in my siggy.


----------



## tallulahgrace

All caught up, thanks everyone!

I just made Fate, the first book in the Timeless Trilogy, free at Smashwords. Would appreciate any help to make it free at Amazon. Here are the links:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0054QZNRA

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/66643

Thanks,
Tallulah
http://www.books2heart.com  Free ads for Indie Authors


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up again.

ColdSleep is free, today only.

http://www.amazon.com/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasti.../dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Caught up -
JonasS
RubyG
Tonya

My books for tagging:

Younger Next Decade:
http://amzn.to/sSojvq - paperback
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook
Tags:
exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, dogs, productivity, diabetes

Operation Neurosurgeon:
ebook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
paperback:  [URL=http://amzn]http://amzn.to/dae61U[/url]
Tags:
romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Outcome, A Novel:
ebook:  [URL=http://amzn]http://amzn.to/oSrMRg[/url] -
paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C
Tags:
cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers

Thanks so much!


----------



## Steve Vernon

And caught up to here.


----------



## teashopgirl

Hi All, I'm new. Here is are my two new books and tags:

http://www.amazon.com/Wizarding-World-Harry-Potter-ebook/dp/B006K4MQMK/ref=sr_1_8?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1323548876&sr=1-8

harry potter, amazon prime, family travel, travel guide, orlando, florida, wizarding world, universal studios, cheap kindle, travel, theme park, harry potter books, travel with kids, holiday gift, KDP Select

http://www.amazon.com/Notes-to-Self-ebook/dp/B006AY9UGK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1323549390&sr=1-1

being a teen, high school, kindle, teen, concussion, contemporary romance, teen drama, traumatic brain injury, young adult, young adult romance, cheap kindle, romance, realistic YA, friendship

I will go through and tag the books of:
Doctor Barbara
D.A. Boulter
Tonya
Joe Chiappetta
Caddy
Chrisantropic

If you tag my books and you aren't on my list, please reply and I'll tag you. I'll be checking this all day. Thanks again for helping a newbie!


----------



## Amyshojai

Teashopgirl, I've tagged your books--welcome to the thread. We generally suggest you go back SIX PAGES and tag all the books you see in the signatures and/or listed in the messages. That catches most all the "regular" taggers. Then you can check in once every day or so to stay caught up with the new ones.

The tagging thread works pretty much on trust--that all who ask for tags reciprocate. Many of us have been tagging religiously in this thread for many many months and yes--it does help! I hope you'll become a regular, too.   And that your books do well.


----------



## teashopgirl

Hi Amy, thanks for the heads-up (and for the much-needed tags) I'll do it. It might take me a little while, but I'm in!


----------



## teashopgirl

Okay, here's a list of everyone I just tagged:

Elmore Hammes
sjohannes (congrats on all the great YA blog coverage lately...I'm impressed!)
Library4Science
JustinDennis
Kahuna
PraeterNaturam
Tom S. Figuieredo
Judi Coltman
audreyauden
LeiaShaw
MG Scarsbrook
ToniD
Michelle Warren
Ruby Goodnight
Jonas Saul
Amyshojai


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.  Teashopgirl, welcome.  Jean, tagged your new one  That was all since last time.

Thank you everyone for tagging and liking mine!


----------



## Judi Coltman

All caught up!


----------



## teashopgirl

I just tagged: Soesposito, debml, attebery, Ardyth, and Tess St. John.


----------



## chrisanthropic

All caught up.

kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy, thieves, adventure, dungeons and dragons, fantasy apprentice, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, father and daughter, half elf, strong heroine, female author


----------



## ToniD

Caught up through here.

Here are the tags for my books:

eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

and here are the links:

http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6
http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## Seanathin23

And tagged up to here! You can't leave this thread for to long.


----------



## Ardyth

Eeep!  Finally caught up!  Hi new people!  And congrats to everyone's new releases!

***

Print tags for "Chosen Sister": siblings, sibling rivalry, sister, brother, jealousy, unicorn, magic quest, mid-grade, middle grade, magic animals, magic sword, adventure, sword, fantasy, mythological animals

Kindle "Chosen Sister" Tags (I'm trying to add variety): brother, jealousy, sibling rivalry, siblings, sister, fantasy adventure, harpy, kids, magic animals, magic quest, manticore, mid-grade, quest, sword, unicorn

"A School for Villains" Kindle tags: villain, dark lord, funny, satire, fantasy, magic school, evil magic, necromancy, harry potter, adventure, mid-grade, teen fiction, humorous fiction, humorous fantasy, evil lord


----------



## friedgreen

Caught up, thanks people for the tags


----------



## Tom S. Figueiredo

*21 NEW BOOKS tagged today*

*(PAGES 872-87*

I would be thankful for your *tags and "LIKE".*

*MY BOOK:* http://www.amazon.com/I-remember-my-circus-ebook/dp/B005EZ0W0Y

*TAGS:* childrens books, circus, 3rd grade books, 4th grade books, 99 cent kindle books, bargain kindle books, childhood, picture books, relationships, children s kindle

*THANKS!*


----------



## seventhspell

Caught up and new for me today were,

sjohannes
Joe Chiappetta new one
MichelleWarren
Jonas Saul new one
teashopgirl

my links are in my signature line for new people thanks for any tags back


----------



## Tonya

Caught up again.
New to me:
Judi Coltman
Laura Schaefer
Sean Van Damme

Please tag my two NEW short stories:

A SUPERSTITIOUS CHRISTMAS (IN SIGGY) TAGS:
KDP Select, Tradition, Superstition, Family, Christmas, Novella, Humorous, Small Town, ebook, .99, series, Grandberry Falls, Christmas Romance, girlfriends, comedy

BEAD OF DOUBT (IN SIGGY) TAGS:
women's sleuth, cozy mystery, humor, friends, beading mystery, small town, .99, series, divorce


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Tonya (new books)
teashopgirl


----------



## kahuna

teashopgirl

Done.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## arianaknight

Tagged up to here.  Quite a few new ones.  Thanks guys.


----------



## teashopgirl

I believe I'm caught up. I tagged and liked arianaknight, liam.judge, seventhspell, friedgreen, tallulahgrace, and many others. I went back six pages.  Here are my two new books and tags again:

http://www.amazon.com/Wizarding-World-Harry-Potter-ebook/dp/B006K4MQMK/ref=sr_1_8?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1323548876&sr=1-8

harry potter, amazon prime, family travel, travel guide, orlando, florida, wizarding world, universal studios, cheap kindle, travel, theme park, harry potter books, travel with kids, holiday gift, KDP Select

http://www.amazon.com/Notes-to-Self-ebook/dp/B006AY9UGK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1323549390&sr=1-1

being a teen, high school, kindle, teen, concussion, contemporary romance, teen drama, traumatic brain injury, young adult, young adult romance, cheap kindle, romance, realistic YA, friendship

Thanks all!


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Caught up again - thanks so much for all the tags. They haven't turned into sales (yet!) but hopefully they will direct some readers to my books.
Elmore


----------



## aaronpolson

All tagged up--thanks for the tags in return...


----------



## MichelleWarren

Hi, All!

Thanks in advance for the tags and likes! All caught up here!

time travel, fantasy, epic fantasy, teen fantasy, science fiction, fantasy series, young adult, young adult romance, romance, paranormal, magic, paranormal romance, teen, secret societies, young adult paranormal, young adult fantasy, young adult romance, michelle warren, kindle, cheap

PRINT
http://www.amazon.com/Wander-Seraphina-Parrish-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B0063GW2WE/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1323451567&sr=1-1

EBOOK
http://www.amazon.com/Wander-Seraphina-Parrish-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B0063GW2WE/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1323451567&sr=1-1

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0063GW2WE


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up. Welcome to the new books and authors.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Anyone want to check out my writing? Outcome, A Novel is #17 in the Kindle store for contemporary fiction and Younger Next Decade is #2 in the Kindle store for nonfiction - healthy living. Both are free today!

Caught up:
Teashopg x2
Tonya (Bead of Doubt)

My books for tagging:

Younger Next Decade:
http://amzn.to/sSojvq - paperback
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook
Tags:
exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, dogs, productivity, diabetes

Operation Neurosurgeon:
ebook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
paperback: [URL=http://amzn]http://amzn.to/dae61U[/url]
Tags:
romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers

Outcome, A Novel:
ebook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -
paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C
Tags:
cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, historical fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers

Thanks so much!


----------



## Cat Mad Donna

Hi

I could really use some tag love on these titles that just went on Amazon:

*Double-take Tales http://www.amazon.com/Double-take-Tales-ebook/dp/B006HTHAW4*
short story, twists, short stories, revenge, murder, poison, karma, short fiction, contemporary, consequences

*Round Trip http://www.amazon.com/Round-Trip-Short-story-ebook/dp/B006JSME5Q*
short story, full circle, twist, karma, short fiction, contemporary, day in the life, quick read

*Hawkswood http://www.amazon.com/Hawkswood-ebook/dp/B0058NX380*
paranormal, paranormal fantasy, elenchera, time travel, messenger, mystery, time travel fiction, short fiction, time traveler, paranormal mystery

Hawkswood is my husband's but I'm tagging from both of our Amazon accounts so if you don't mind doing that one too that would be fantastic

Thank you so much!
Donna

PS I have back-tracked and liked/tagged for... If I missed you please feel to berate me publicly until I cry - or just tell me and I'll put it right immediately 

DrDln
SeventhSpell
Michael Yu
JustinDennis
JenaH
Daryl Sedore
Kahuna
Jonas Saul (liked all but only 2 had tags showing)
Aaron Polson
ToniD
StephenEngland
Dr Barbara
phantomimic
chrisanthropic
Decon
Brendan Carroll (horror was the only tag but I clicked it)
Grace Elliot
harpwriter (for Lyn)
audreyauden
Library4Science
healeyb
sjohannes
Elmore Hammes
M G Scarsbrook
Leia Shaw
Joe Chiappetta
MichelleWarren
Ruby Goodnight
Caddy
Paul Hardy
Tonya
D A Boulter
teashopgirl
Ardyth
Tom S.


----------



## Amyshojai

I've tagged your books Cat Mad Donna, thanks in advance for reciprocating.


----------



## RGPorter

Got everyone up to this point that I hadn't gotten. Here's my new one that just released.

When Darkness Falls: http://www.amazon.com/When-Darkness-Falls-ebook/dp/B006KRYMM4

Tags should be:
darkness, horror, horror book, kindle, kindle authors, mystery, ghosts, undead, evil, good vs evil, thriller, supernatural thril, fiction, murder mystery, supernatural thriller


----------



## Cat Mad Donna

Amyshojai said:


> I've tagged your books Cat Mad Donna, thanks in advance for reciprocating.


Thanks Amy - got those from mine and will pick them up from Dave's too.


----------



## Amyshojai

RG, got your new one--love the cover!


----------



## RGPorter

Thanks Amy. Got a great review for it already


----------



## teashopgirl

I just liked and tagged RGPorter and Cat Mad Donna.


----------



## chrisanthropic

All caught up.

kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy, thieves, adventure, dungeons and dragons, fantasy apprentice, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, father and daughter, half elf, strong heroine, female author


----------



## kahuna

Cat Mad Dona

RG Porter
Done.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up!

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Tagging away again. In addition to tagging the books in my sig, my wife has a new ebook out called *Rescuing Supermom* that I just published. 
Can you tag it with the below tags? Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006JWEQ5S

motherhood, family, marriage, parenting, christian living, step parenting, womens issues, chick lit, homeschooling, womens spirituality, spiritual growth, god, social commentary, christian chick lit, self-help


----------



## Caddy

Hi everyone.  I am caught up. Welcome newbies and congrats to those with new additions!

Enjoy the rest of Sunday everyone.


----------



## Jena H

I'm caught up from my last visit, two pages ago, including some new releases.    Thanks to one and all.


----------



## Guest

Caught up.  Please tag Seattle On Ice if you have a few minutes. Much appreciated!


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Okay...I really need to do this more than once a week, that took over an hour to catch up!

Thanks for the mutual Tags, I'm up to 45 tags on the particulars!


----------



## lynnemurray

A couple of days away and the new tag candidates pile up! Congratulations to newcomers and those with new books:

Today I tagged and liked:

Denise Chiappetta, Joe Chiappetta - new one
Michelle Warren
Jonas Saul - new one
Ruby Goodnight
Jean Louise - new one
Tonya Kappes - 2 new ones
Laura Schaefer - new one & 2 others
Avery Sawyer - new one
Donna Brown & David M. Brown, Jack Knight - 3 new ones
R.G. Porter - new one

All caught up!

Thanks again to those who liked/tagged my books!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## Kellyfisher319

Tagged and liked everyone's books from the last few pages! Would appreciate any likes and tags as well! What a great idea this is!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Cat Mad Donna
RGPorter
Attebery: "Seattle On Ice"
Kellyfisher319


----------



## kahuna

Kelly Fisher 319

Done.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## cblewgolf

Caught up as well.  
Could use a few tags myself.
Thanks!


----------



## fluffygood

All caught up!

Tagged and Liked...

Ruby Goodnight
Tonya Kappes
Elmore Hammes
Sean Van Damme
Ardyth deBruyn
Michelle Warren
Donna Brown
R.G. Porter
Donna Brown
Kelly Fisher

Please Like and Tag my brand new children book "The Magical Dragon's Three Gifts" that just came out today.

The Magical Dragon's Three Gifts (A Beautifully Illustrated Children Picture Book; Perfect Bedtime Story) (The Bear Cub's Story)



Thanks
Michael


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Michael, I just tagged your new one but noticed that you used other author names as tags. I would advise against that, and instead reference them as influences in the book description. That's just my opinion.


----------



## fluffygood

Joe Chiappetta said:


> Michael, I just tagged your new one but noticed that you used other author names as tags. I would advise against that, and instead reference them as influences in the book description. That's just my opinion.


Ok, I changed them.
thanks


----------



## tallulahgrace

Tagged and liked up to here for Monday~ Thanks for the returns!

Tallulah~
http://www.books2heart.com Free ads for indie authors


----------



## mbatt

Okay, I'm in. Please tag and like my new eBook, "How To Have Sex If You're Not Human: Intimate Journeys in Natural History." 
Many thanks.
Mary


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with new authors and books. Mary, you haven't added any tags yet to your "how to have sex" book so I don't know what tags to add. Once you've added, I'm happy to help out.

New folks--welcome! We suggest you go back 6 pages to tag all the "regulars" on the list and then check in every day or so to stay caught up.


----------



## John Bailey Owen

Hey, guys! New here, but think I'm all caught up. Would certainly appreciate tags on my Hunger Games parody below!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your parody--looks like fun! Welcome to the thread.


----------



## John Bailey Owen

Thanks! Just loving this website, what a great place.

And I hope you enjoy the parody.


----------



## bnapier

Hey everyone.

Shame on me...I've had a new short story collection up since early November and haven't poked my head in here yet. If you could please help tag my collection "Tricks of Shadow and Light" I would greatly appreciate it!

The link:
http://www.amazon.com/Tricks-Shadow-Light-ebook/dp/B0067RJM6I/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1323720410&sr=1-1

Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## Caddy

Caught up.  MBatt, there were no tags.  When you provide some I will tag them.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up - great to see some new authors. 

Thanks for the return tags and likes. 
Grace x


----------



## ToniD

Caught up through here.

Here are the tags for my books:

eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

and here are the links:

http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6
http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## LeiaShaw

All caught up. Please tag my 3rd, Destiny Unchained. Thanks.


----------



## Becca Smejkal

All caught up through here - I hope everyone had an excellent weekend!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Caught up:

CaMad D x3
RGPorter x1
JoeC x1
Kellyf x1
cblewgolf x2 (Last Journal done already)
MichaelY x1
mbatt x1
JohnBailey x1
bnapier x1 (are u a hit and run? 

My books for tagging:

Younger Next Decade:
http://amzn.to/sSojvq - paperback
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook
Tags:
exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, dogs, productivity, diabetes

Operation Neurosurgeon:
ebook:  [URL=http://amzn]http://amzn.to/dwy9S1[/url] -
paperback: [URL=http://amzn]http://amzn.to/dae61U[/url]
Tags:
romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers, contemporary fiction

Outcome, A Novel:
ebook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -
paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C
Tags:
cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, contemporary fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers

Thanks so much!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Whew. Get busy for a day or so and see what I miss!

I've caught up to here. Just in time to run down and catch the first episode of the brand new FEAR FACTOR!!!

(oh, I am a hopeless, hopeless man...)


----------



## Kellyfisher319

Went back a few more pages and tagged as well as liked more people. Appreciate all the tags and likes on my book!


----------



## Tonya

Caught up!
Loved the new titles and congrats on the new releases!
Appreciate the tag back and likes on Superstitious Christmas and Bead of Doubt
Have a great night!


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Tonya, tagged your new ones.


----------



## Jena H

I'll be back tomorrow for my "regular" turn at tagging, but I wanted to stop by now that I have my newest book in my signature, so it'll be visible for my fellow taggers who might not have gotten it yet.  

Back tomorrow!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your new one Jenna, congrats!


----------



## eAngelaBenson

Whew! I've been tagging for a while. I went back six pages, just to be safe.

Please tag my two new books. They're so new I haven't gotten around to adding them to my signature line.

 

Telling Your Tale: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006JRI87K/
writing skills, writing, fiction writing, writing how to, writing guides, ebook, publishing, writer resource and book publishing, writing class

Telling Your Tale Workbook: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006JRIF0A/
Tags: workbook, writing, writing skills, writing how to, writer resource and book publishing, publishing, ebook, writing class

Thanks for your help.

Angela


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Angela, got all your books tagged--woot! Lots of great new titles, welcome to the thread.


----------



## kahuna

m batt
eangelabenson
Done.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Jonas Saul

Thank you, sincerely, for all that everyone does on this site. Great job.

Before I head off to tag the last few pages to catch up, I'd like to add an Anthology that I have a story in and a new title that just went live. Thanks again.

The Elements

Dead Shoe Society

Best,

Jonas Saul


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here!

Might have a new e-book out before Christmas. I will definitely keep you posted.


----------



## Judi Coltman

All caught up! I went ahead and Liked and Tagged all of your books eAngelaBenson since I hadn't done that before.
For newbies:

I ask that you "Like" them and copy and paste the tags listed before the link.

humor, family life, judi coltman, lol, middle age, small town, cancer, chick lit, cougars, facebook

http://www.amazon.com/Just-Everyone-Little-Nuts-ebook/dp/B003ZDO7YY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315790709&sr=1-1

beach read, beaches, mystery, mystery thriller, suspense, suspense thrillers and mysteries, thriller, thriller fiction, bargain books, page turner, religion and violence, religion and mystery,

http://www.amazon.com/Name-Father-ebook/dp/B005H0XM4E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315790739&sr=1-3


----------



## Caddy

On early today.  All caught up!  Now to get my next book downloaded to Amazon. Wish me luck  that it goes smoothly!


----------



## Adam Kisiel

I have caught up, thanks. Also, send your book to my blog (url in the signature). 

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## C. S. Hand

nothing feels better after end of term essays than mindless, repetitive activity.  All caught up.

my tags:

fantasy, epic fantasy, dark fantasy, fantasy series, antihero, high fantasy, swords and sorcery, assassins

thank you


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

cblewgolf (latest books)
Michael Yu (new book)
mbatt
John Bailey Owen
bnapier ("Tricks of Shadow and Light")
eAngelaBenson
Jonas Saul
healeyb (new book)


----------



## kahuna

Jonas Saul
Healey B

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Amyshojai

Wow, still caught up.


----------



## JBarry22

Caddy said:


> On early today. All caught up! Now to get my next book downloaded to Amazon. Wish me luck that it goes smoothly!


Good luck, Caddy!


----------



## Jonas Saul

Caught up here.

Thanks for all your tags so far everyone.

Will be back later to do more...;-)

Jonas


----------



## chrisanthropic

All caught up.

kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy, thieves, adventure, dungeons and dragons, fantasy apprentice, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, father and daughter, half elf, strong heroine, female author


----------



## teashopgirl

I believe I'm caught up. I just tagged and liked:

BeccaSmejkal
Kellyfisher319
Tonya
JenaH
eAngelaBenson
Steve Vernon
Adam Kisiel
Jonas Saul
liam.judge
c.s.hand
healeyb
LeiaShaw

Here are my two new books and tags:

http://www.amazon.com/Wizarding-World-Harry-Potter-ebook/dp/B006K4MQMK/ref=sr_1_8?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1323548876&sr=1-8

harry potter, amazon prime, family travel, travel guide, orlando, florida, wizarding world, universal studios, cheap kindle, travel, theme park, harry potter books, travel with kids, holiday gift, KDP Select

http://www.amazon.com/Notes-to-Self-ebook/dp/B006AY9UGK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1323549390&sr=1-1

love story, coming of age, teen, drama, realistic fiction, contemporary fiction, friendship, relationships, young adult, first love, indie author, ya fiction

Thanks all!


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Yeesh, I need to do a better job keeping up to date.  Catching up now, hopefully done in an hour 

Thanks to everyone that's tagged my books, it makes a world of difference.


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up again--

Thanks for the tags and happy Tuesday.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up.
Thanks for the return tags and likes. 
Grace x


----------



## friedgreen

ATU seeya in two days.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Grace Elliot said:


> Thanks for the return tags and likes.
> Grace x


Just tagged your book. I like the cover picture.
I can really use some tagging help (from all those who have not tagged yet) with my New Paperbacks. I will reciprocate tagging favor.
Here're the links for Paperback editions:
1 http://amzn.to/tfM0bZ
2 http://amzn.to/uZRkoi
6 http://amzn.to/v6VG9i
5 http://amzn.to/tWRxiK
8 http://amzn.to/ua4Tp2
10 http://amzn.to/t1G0dj

Thanks and wish you all the best.


----------



## mboyd1978

Ok, I think I have finally  caught up on everyone for the last 5 pages!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006HPEDLO

I would greatly appreciate tags for: zombies, zombie apocalypse, zombie book, zombie survival, survival, shtf, supernatural, horror, action, zna

If you want to *'like*' it, go for it!

Thanks!


----------



## ToniD

Caught up through here.

Here are the tags for my books:

eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

and here are the links:

http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6
http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## Amyshojai

M.Boyd, got your book---all caught up.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right. Not only did I tag up to here, but I did without pants...


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up!  Thanks for tags back!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Good evening everyone! All caught up:
JenaH
eAngela
JonasS
Healeyb
JBarry22
Mboyd1978

My books for tagging:

Younger Next Decade:
http://amzn.to/sSojvq - paperback
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook
Tags:
exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, dogs, productivity, diabetes

Operation Neurosurgeon:
ebook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U
Tags:
romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers, contemporary fiction

Outcome, A Novel:
ebook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -
paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C
Tags:
cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, contemporary fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers

Thanks so much!


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

ToniD said:


> Caught up through here....
> Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


Just tagged you. Mine are in signature if not tagged yet. I will reciprocate. Thanks.


----------



## Jena H

Caught up from my last visit, and unlike Steve V., I did it WITH pants.....


----------



## Cat Mad Donna

All caught up


----------



## lynnemurray

Congratulations to newcomers and those with new books:

Trying to keep up! Today I tagged and liked:
Kelly Fisher
Mary Batten 6x
Bratniss Everclean
Barry Napier new one - no tags yet on The Bleeding Room
Angela Benson 9x - the Amen Sisters has weird tags...”defective by design” not sure what to do 
Jonas Saul - 2x
John Barry
Matthew Boyd 2x

Caught up for now. Thanks again to those who liked/tagged my books!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## Kellyfisher319

Caught up for the day! I appreciate all the likes and tags! I will be uploading a book of poetry and the second in my Last Resort series in a few days, I will give you all a heads up when I do. Again thanks guys!


----------



## fluffygood

All caught up again!

Please Like and Tag my brand new children book "The Magical Dragon's Three Gifts".

The Magical Dragon's Three Gifts (A Beautifully Illustrated Children's Picture Book; Perfect Bedtime Story)



Thanks again.
Michael


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your paperback, and all caught up.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here. I'm up before the crow's first flap to catch a ride to an out-of-town school to go and talk to a couple of large groups of grade 4-6 students about storytelling. Need coffee, more coffee...


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

JBarry22
mboyd1978
Sandy Harper
healeyb (paperback version of latest book)


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.

*Hey, everyone*: *I have my second book out! It went live this morning. I could really use some * "*likes*" *and* *tags*. Since using the copy and paste only catches 10 tags, *I would prefer that you click on this link and then manually click on all 15 tags that are listed for it, please*:http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1323870437&sr=8-4
_______________________________________________________________________________________________

*Newbies*: I would love some "*likes*" and "*tags*" for both the *kindle * and the *paperback* of my first book. *For these, please use the tags below for each instead of clicking on the book and picking yourself.* Here are the links:

*Paperback:* http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1323870437&sr=8-1

*Tags*: romance, French romance, series, loss of innocence, impressionist, Caddy Rowland, nonconformist, abstract artist, Montmartre, nineteenth century paris.

*Kindle*: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1323870437&sr=8-1

*Tags*: romance, French romance, series, loss of innocence, impressionist, Caddy Rowland, nonconformist, abstract artist, Montmartre, nineteenth century paris.


----------



## Harmonious

Hi everyone,

Been back six pages and liked and tagged. I couldn't find A Superstitious Christmas so tagged Madness Under Mistletoe with the tags already up for it.

Would appreciate tags for my new kindle novel Babe on Board, just up

Babe On Board (Romantic Comedy)

and if you have time, my other novel

Ten Good Reasons To Lie About Your Age (Romantic Comedy)

Many thanks.


----------



## kahuna

J Barry 22
M Boyd 78
Harmonious

Done.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## seventhspell

Lots to tag but caught up new for me today were, 

Cat Mad Donna
RGPorter new
Kellyfisher319
cblewgolf chemist was the only one i had not tagged before
John Bailey Owen
bnapier
Caddy got the new one good luck
Jena H new one
eAngelaBenson
Jonas Saul new ones
healeyb
JBarry22
mboyd1978

good luck to all with new books, my links are in my signature line for any new people  thanks for any tags back


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn

Wow, gone for a little while and this thread goes fast! I've gone back 5 pages, and gotten caught up. Here's mine:

Open Minds: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005Z1RRUU

Tags:dystopian, thriller, paranormal, science fiction, young adult, teen paranormal, mindreading, mind control, mindjack, series, susan kaye quinn, action adventure, futuristic, young adult paranormal, teen


----------



## tallulahgrace

Tagged and like to here; thanks for the returns~

Tallulah
http://www.books2heart.com Free and Sponsored Ads for Indie Authors


----------



## 1pearl

I am new to this site today 12 14 2011.
I have a new book out on kindle and paperback.  I will start tagging back the customary five pages and then be back with my book link and picture.
1pearl


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

1pearl said:


> I am new to this site today 12 14 2011.
> I have a new book out on kindle and paperback. I will start tagging back the customary five pages and then be back with my book link and picture.
> 1pearl


Congratulations for your new book; and welcome to the tag exchange thread, Pearl. Just jump in. It is easy.


----------



## audreyauden

All right! Caught up to here!

My book *Realms Unreel is newly out in paperback*, so if you could show that page some likes and love (and the Kindle version, too, if you're new), I will love you back 

===

*Realms Unreel paperback:* http://amzn.to/vFw9RG

cyberpunk, virtual reality, inception, da vinci code, neal stephenson, hyperion, dan simmons, snow crash, multiverse, enders game, orson scott card, neil gaiman, young adult science fiction, young adult fantasy, mythology

===

*Realms Unreel ebook:* http://amzn.to/tmxkmc

cyberpunk, virtual reality, inception, da vinci code, neal stephenson, hyperion, dan simmons, snow crash, multiverse, enders game, orson scott card, neil gaiman, young adult science fiction, young adult fantasy, mythology

===

=== WHOM I'VE TAGGED AND LIKED ===

Since my last post:

Sjohannes
Ed_ODell
Lmolaski
LeiaShaw (third book)
MichelleWarren
RubyGoodnight
Tonya (A SUPERSTITIOUS CHRISTMAS)
Teashopgirl
Cat Mad Donna
RGPorter
Cblewgolf
Mbatt
John Bailey Owen
Bnapier
Kellyfisher319
EAngelaBenson
C. S. Hand
JBarry22
Mboyd1978
*Sandy Harper*
Harmonious

I've tagged everybody's work from page 860 forward. Here's the master list:

AckDAlbrecht, AdriannaWhite, Ardyth, Aaronpolson, Adam Kisiel, Alex MacLean, Amyshojai, Arianaknight, Attebery
Becca Smejkal, BJ Whittington, Bnapier, Brendan Carroll, BrianKittrell
Caddy, Cat Mad Donna, Cblewgolf, Chrisanthropic, C. S. Hand
Daryl Sedore, David Callinan, D.A. Boulter, Debml, Decon, Dennis E. Yates, Dggass, Discernsaga, Doctor Barbara, DrDln
EAngelaBenson, Ed_ODell, Elmore Hammes
Friedgreen
Glen Krisch, Grace Elliot, Greg Hamerton
Harmonious, Harpwriter's friend, Harry Shannon, Healeyb, Hosanna
Jan Hurst-Nicholson, JBarry22, JD Rhoades, Jena H, Joe Chiappetta, John Bailey Owen, Jonas Saul, Judi Coltman, Juliette Sobanet, JustinDennis
Kahuna, Kellyfisher319, Kelvin
LarryKahn, Leearco, LeiaShaw, Les Turner, liam.judge, Library4Science, Lmolaski, Lynnemurray
Marie Symeou, Mbatt, Mboyd1978, Mel Comley, Melanie13, Mica Jade, Michael Yu, MichelleWarren, M. G. Scarsbrook
Nina Croft
Patty Jansen, Paul Hardy, Phantomimic, PraeterNaturam
RGPorter, RubyGoodnight
*Sandy Harper*, Seanathin23, Seventhspell, Sjohannes, StephenEngland, Stephen Penner, Steve Vernon, Steven Konkoly, Soesposito, Susan Kaye Quinn
Tallulahgrace, Teashopgirl, Tess St John, Thomma Lyn, Tmarchini, T.M.souders, Tom S. Figueiredo, ToniD, Tonya

Please private message me if you think I missed you.


----------



## ToniD

caught up to here...


----------



## 1pearl

I have tagged all of the authors on Page 881 forward all pictured and linked
Jonas Saul  6 books pictured
chrisanthropic  2 books links
teashopgirl  4 books pictured
AdriannaWhite  6 books
aaronpolson  6 books
Grace Elliot  2 books
friedgreen 4 books
drdin 8 books pictured
mboyd1978  2 books
ToniD 1 book
Amyshojai 5 books
Steve Vernon  7 books
Tess St John  4 books
Doctor Barbara 6 books picture and 3 paperback links
*Sandy Harper* 2 books
Jena H 2 books
Cat Mad Donna 1 book
Lynnemurray 6 books
Kellyfisher319 1 book
Michael Yu  7 book
healeyb 4 books
liam.judge 1 book
Caddy  2 books

I have tagged one of each on page 882 and will finish that page later today and post them at that time.
1pearl


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up again. 

Once again, your return tags and likes are most appreciated.
thank you,
Grace x


----------



## Harmonious

Caught up...


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Welcome newbies.

Caught up:
healeyb - paperback
Caddy - new one
Harmonious x2
Audreya - paperback

My books for tagging:

Younger Next Decade:
http://amzn.to/sSojvq - paperback
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook
Tags:
exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, dogs, productivity, diabetes

Operation Neurosurgeon:
ebook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U
Tags:
romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers, contemporary fiction

Outcome, A Novel:
ebook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -
paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C
Tags:
cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, contemporary fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers

Thanks so much!


----------



## fluffygood

1pearl said:


> I am new to this site today 12 14 2011.
> I have a new book out on kindle and paperback. I will start tagging back the customary five pages and then be back with my book link and picture.
> 1pearl


1pearl, where are your books? I want to tag your books but I can't find them.


----------



## Kellyfisher319

Caught up!


----------



## lynnemurray

Welcome newcomers and congratulations to those with new books!

Today I tagged and liked:

Rachel Yu - new one
Stephanie Zia - new ones
Regina Pacelli - kindle & pb

All caught up!

Thanks again to those who liked/tagged my books!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## Tonya Ferguson

My book is in the process of going live on Amazon! I am heading back 5 pages to start tagging. Please do all 15 tags as I will do all 15 tags for yours. 
Thank you.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0984777202/ref=tag_dpp_yt_edpp_rt#tags

Top 12 I Would like:
soul stirring, strong women, inspirational, caregiving, memoir, unconditional love, grief and loss, wisdom, promise, healing journey, tearfully engaging, gripping words

The rest you can choose from:
caregiving nation, god, endless encouragement, real life struggles, alzheimers, inspiring book, uplifting book

You can add your own creative words working off the tags I have listed too.


----------



## Tonya Ferguson

I'm half way through the 5 pages but for some reason it has stopped letting me click the tags.  Is there a limit to how many books you can tag at one time?  I'll keep trying and will get the rest done ASAP.

Thanks


----------



## aaronpolson

Clicking away. Tonya--sometimes I have to let the browser window catch up.  Who knows? 

Anyway, thanks for the tags in return!


----------



## kahuna

Tonya Furguson

Done.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here!


----------



## Becca Smejkal

All caught up - thanks for the tags!


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up!!  Tags back are much appreciated!


----------



## Kellyfisher319

Just wanted to say my new poetry book just went live! It's the second book in my signature, any likes and tags for either book would be much appreciated!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Tagged it, Kelly.


----------



## Harmonious

Thanks so much for the tags everybody, it's brilliant to see them adding up so quickly. I've caught up again to here.


----------



## Library4Science

Library4Science
Status: Jane Austen
***
Online

Gender: Male
Western Pa
Posts: 348

View Profile WWW Email Personal Message

Re: Author Tag Exchange -- COMBINED thread
« Reply #21713 on: December 15, 2011, 06:25:18 AM »

We just published a new book chronicling the early part of the Alaska gold rush, including instructions on what to bring and how to get there if you want to do some gold mining,-Grin! It doesn't have any tags yet so here they are.

Tags for 'Alaska And The Klondike Gold Fields [Illustrated]': http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006C250NC
Goldrush, Alaska, Klondike, Seward, Alaska purchase, gold fields, miners,gold camp life, Chilkoot Pass, Totem Poles, Northwest Territory, Prospectors, placer mining, hydraulic mining, grubstake

Thanks for tagging,
Cheers,
Charlie

Bargain Formatting & Conversion $15 -- Scanning & OCR 50¢ per page.


----------



## Caddy

*I am very disappointed and a little hurt*. Yesterday I was so excited that I finally had a new book out. I asked for likes and 15 tags on it.

Since that post, at least 22 people have posted and said they were caught up. That would mean 22 likes and 22 tags for each of my 15 tagwords, right? Nope.

I have 4 likes. 4 out of 22. Of the 15 tag words that I asked be tagged, 8 of them got 7 tags. 2 of them got 6. 4 of them got 2. The most important one-romance- got zero. Wow. Ouch.

I have tagged every book for every person that requests it on here. Some of you have a lot of books to tag. I don't mind that because I hope to have a lot of books sometime and always thought I would receive the same attention. *How can 22 people say they are caught up and my results be what they are?*

In addition, a couple people must have used tags from my other book, because I now have tags for my book that I don't want. *If you tagged one of these, please remove the tag from the tag word: loss of innocence (makes no sense for this book), french r (Huh?), visionary artist, raw talent, abstract artist, impressionist, modernism. I do not want these for this book right now.* I need the other 15 that are much more important.

*I did not want to list the 15 tags because I thought that would confuse people into thinking I wanted them to use the "tt" method. I don't. That method only registers 10 of the 15, even if you "think" all 15 are going in. PLEASE go to the list of tag words on my book page and MANUALLY check these 15 (do not do "tt"): * romance, historical romance, series, adult romance, historical drama, france, montmartre, historical fiction, artist, bohemian, caddy rowland, french romance, nineteenth century, painting, nonconformist. *The link once again*: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B006LR8W4C/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

If you are new you will find the tags for my other book when you go back 6 pages and tag everyone. You will see that for Gastien Part 1: The Cost of the Dream you can use the 10 tags I list and "tt" BUT for this new book Gastien Part 2: From Dream to Destiny I would like you to go to the page and manually check the boxes listed above.

Will everyone who "thinks" they tagged me please go to my new book and tag the 15 I have requested please. I would very much appreciate it. We all commit to tagging for each other by joining this thread and requesting tags of our own. Thank you for including me when you do that.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up once again!

--------------------

Mine for the new people:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## AlisaC

I wanted to apologize for being absent from the tag pages. I know how irritating it gets when someone drops in to promote a new book and then disappears until the next one comes out. I'm editing for three publishing houses now, and everyone wants their book out in January to take advantage of the Christmas Kindles, so I'm totally swamped. I'll get back in when things slow down a little! Thanks for the tags in the past, and to the folks who keep this running! Just didn't want any of you to think I'm a fair-weather tagger!


----------



## fluffygood

All caught up again!

Tagged and Liked...
Adrianna White
Aaron Polson
Matthew Boyd
Sandy Harper
Jean Louise
Stephanie Zia
Susan Kaye Quinn

Please Like and Tag my brand new children book "The Magical Dragon's Three Gifts". Also, the book is FREE today and tomorrow if anyone wants a copy.
The Magical Dragon's Three Gifts (A Beautifully Illustrated Children's Picture Book; Perfect Bedtime Story)


Thanks
Michael


----------



## Tonya Ferguson

*ATTENTION:* SOME OF THE TAGS ON MY BOOK ARE ALL WRONG. PLEASE, PLEASE, EVERYONE GO CHECK TO SEE IF YOU TAGGED MY BOOK AND UNCLICK ALL THE ONES EXCEPT FOR TAGS I HAVE LISTED. 

healing jou(1)
humor(1)
paranormal(1)
paranormal mystery(1)
small town(1)
websites(1)	
aura reading(1)
computer(1)
cozy mystery(1)
funny(1)

My book is in the process of going live on Amazon! I am heading back 5 pages to start tagging. Please do all 15 tags as I will do all 15 tags for yours.
Thank you.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0984777202/ref=tag_dpp_yt_edpp_rt#tags

http://www.amazon.com/remember-promises-notes-ashes-ebook/dp/B006MAGB5K/ref=pd_rhf_dp_p_t_1

*Top 12 I Would like:*
soul stirring, strong women, inspirational, caregiving, memoir, unconditional love, grief and loss, wisdom, promise, healing journey, tearfully engaging, gripping words

The rest you can choose from:
caregiving nation, god, endless encouragement, real life struggles, alzheimers, inspiring book, uplifting book


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Caddy (new book)
Harmonious
audreyauden (Realms Unreel paperback)
BowlOfCherries
Kellyfisher319 (latest book)
Tonya Ferguson


----------



## elenaaitken

Hi all, I'm all caught up from page 878

My new Christmas book - Unexpected Gifts could use some tag and 'like' love. 
http://www.amazon.com/Unexpected-Gifts-ebook/dp/B0066HBGCM/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1321107552&sr=1-5

As well as the print version of Nothing Stays In Vegas. 
http://www.amazon.com/Nothing-Stays-Vegas-Elena-Aitken/dp/0987745735/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1319935407&sr=8-3

Thanks all.


----------



## 1pearl

Authors I’ve tagged 12/14/11

Page 881 forward all pictured and linked
Jonas Saul  6 books pictured
chrisanthropic  2 books links
teashopgirl  4 books pictured
AdriannaWhite  6 books
aaronpolson  6 books
Grace Elliot  2 books
friedgreen 4 books
drdin 8 books pictured
mboyd1978  2 books
ToniD 1 book
Amyshojai 5 books
Steve Vernon  7 books
Tess St John  4 books
Doctor Barbara 6 books picture and 3 paperback links
*Sandy Harper* 2 books
Jena H 2 books
Cat Mad Donna 1 book
Lynnemurray 6 books
Kellyfisher319 1 book
Michael Yu  7 book
healeyb 4 books
liam.judge 1 book
Caddy  2 books
I will work on 882 today.  IF these authors would like to recpricate you can do what I did.  click on by books pictures and TT to get the tag words I want used. Thanks.


----------



## 1pearl

In getting started today I see the bog does not run latest at end.  So I guess I started at the wrong end.  I will start at page 5 today and work back to 1. UGH!


----------



## teashopgirl

I believe I'm caught up. I just tagged and liked:

Adrianna White
aaronpolson
Grace Elliot
friedgreen
Dr Dln
mboyd1978
Tess St. John
Sandy Harper
lynnemurray
Kelly Fisher
healeyb
Caddy's new one
Harmonious
Seventhspell
MG Scarsbrook
elenaaitken
Susan Kaye Quinn
1pearl
audreyauden
Bowl of Cherries
Tonya Ferguson
AlisaC

Here are my two new books and tags:

http://www.amazon.com/Wizarding-World-Harry-Potter-ebook/dp/B006K4MQMK/ref=sr_1_8?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1323548876&sr=1-8

harry potter, amazon prime, family travel, travel guide, orlando, florida, wizarding world, universal studios, cheap kindle, travel, theme park, harry potter books, travel with kids, holiday gift, KDP Select

http://www.amazon.com/Notes-to-Self-ebook/dp/B006AY9UGK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1323549390&sr=1-1

love story, coming of age, teen, drama, realistic fiction, contemporary fiction, friendship, relationships, young adult, first love, indie author, ya fiction

Thanks all!


----------



## chrisanthropic

All caught up. Thanks everyone!

kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy, thieves, adventure, dungeons and dragons, fantasy apprentice, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, father and daughter, half elf, strong heroine, female author


----------



## 1pearl

Got these done today
Kahuna 1 link
Hosanna 1 book
Attebery  3 books
Joe Chiappetta 7 books
RGPorter 5 books
MichelleWarren  both versions
Elmore Hammes 6 books
Kellyfisher319 both books
EAngelaBenson 2 books asked
Tonya 6 books
Becca Smejkal 1 book
LeiaShaw 3 books
Bnapier 7 books
John Bailey Owen 1 book
mbatt 6 books
tallulahgrace 4 books
I will get to the next two pages later.


----------



## Kellyfisher319

Got everybody including you Caddy!   Again really appreciate it guys!


----------



## 1pearl

JBarry22 1 book
C. S. Hand  1 book
Adam Kisiel 4 books
Judi Coltman 2 books
Harmonious 4 books
Tonya Ferguson (wasn't me but I did your's now)

If I get time I will go back before page 5 when I started today and find some of you that I haven't done.

I would appreciate you tagging all of my ebooks and my one print non-fiction book
Thanks to the taggers.


----------



## Tonya Ferguson

ATTENTION: SOME OF THE TAGS ON MY BOOK ARE ALL WRONG. PLEASE, PLEASE, EVERYONE GO CHECK TO SEE IF YOU TAGGED MY BOOK AND UNCLICK ALL THE ONES EXCEPT FOR TAGS I HAVE LISTED.

*It was someone from last night or this morning (12.14.11 or 12.15.11)*

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0984777202/ref=tag_dpp_yt_edpp_rt#tags
healing jou(1)
humor(1)
paranormal(1)
paranormal mystery(1)
small town(1)
websites(1) 
aura reading(1)
computer(1)
cozy mystery(1)
funny(1)

My book is in the process of going live on Amazon! I am heading back 5 pages to start tagging. Please do all 15 tags as I will do all 15 tags for yours.
Thank you.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0984777202/ref=tag_dpp_yt_edpp_rt#tags

http://www.amazon.com/remember-promises-notes-ashes-ebook/dp/B006MAGB5K/ref=pd_rhf_dp_p_t_1

Top 12 I Would like:
soul stirring, strong women, inspirational, caregiving, memoir, unconditional love, grief and loss, wisdom, promise, healing journey, tearfully engaging, gripping words

The rest you can choose from:
caregiving nation, god, endless encouragement, real life struggles, alzheimers, inspiring book, uplifting book


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

teashopgirl said:


> I believe I'm caught up. I just tagged and liked:
> Dr Dln
> mboyd1978
> Tess St. John
> Sandy Harper
> lynnemurray
> Kelly Fisher
> ...


I just started to tag one book at a time. I can really use some tagging help (from all those who have not tagged yet) with my New Paperbacks. I will reciprocate tagging favor.
Here're the links for Paperback editions:
1 http://amzn.to/tfM0bZ
2 http://amzn.to/uZRkoi
6 http://amzn.to/v6VG9i
5 http://amzn.to/tWRxiK
8 http://amzn.to/ua4Tp2
10 http://amzn.to/t1G0dj

Thanks and wish you all the best.


----------



## friedgreen

ATU Merry Christmas


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

1pearl said:


> Authors I've tagged 12/14/11
> friedgreen 4 books
> drdin 8 books pictured
> ..
> *Sandy Harper* 2 books
> Jena H 2 books


I just tagged all four of your books in signature, Pearl. I appreciate your tags and likes for my books. I can really use some tagging help (from all those who have not tagged yet) with my New Paperbacks. I will reciprocate tagging favor.
Here're the links for Paperback editions:
1 http://amzn.to/tfM0bZ
2 http://amzn.to/uZRkoi
6 http://amzn.to/v6VG9i
5 http://amzn.to/tWRxiK
8 http://amzn.to/ua4Tp2
10 http://amzn.to/t1G0dj

Thanks and wish you all the best.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new books. Heading out tomorrow for holiday visits so probably won't check in before mid-week.


----------



## Tonya Ferguson

ATTENTION: SOME OF THE TAGS ON MY BOOK ARE ALL WRONG. PLEASE, PLEASE, EVERYONE GO CHECK TO SEE IF YOU TAGGED MY BOOK AND UNCLICK ALL THE ONES EXCEPT FOR TAGS I HAVE LISTED.


It was someone from last night or this morning (12.14.11 or 12.15.11)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0984777202/ref=tag_dpp_yt_edpp_rt#tags
healing jou(1)
humor(1)
paranormal(1)
paranormal mystery(1)
small town(1)
websites(1) 
aura reading(1)
computer(1)
cozy mystery(1)
funny(1)

My book is in the process of going live on Amazon! I am heading back 5 pages to start tagging. Please do all 15 tags as I will do all 15 tags for yours.
Thank you.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0984777202/ref=tag_dpp_yt_edpp_rt#tags

http://www.amazon.com/remember-promises-notes-ashes-ebook/dp/B006MAGB5K/ref=pd_rhf_dp_p_t_1

Top 12 I Would like:
soul stirring, strong women, inspirational, caregiving, memoir, unconditional love, grief and loss, wisdom, promise, healing journey, tearfully engaging, gripping words

The rest you can choose from:
caregiving nation, god, endless encouragement, real life struggles, alzheimers, inspiring book, uplifting book


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.

Again, please follow the instructions in my post for my latest book.  I do NOT want "tt" used.  I really need the 15 tagged and tt only hits 10 of them.  Please, please, please!  I need those other 5 tag words.  If you will look, you will see they are not being hit.  Thank you and have a good night.


----------



## eAngelaBenson

Okay, I've caught up since my last posts.  Thanks to everyone who tagged my writing books. I appreciate the help.  I have a question. I noticed that some folks had 200, 300 and even 1000 counts on their tags.  The question:  How high are you trying to go?  What added benefit is there to going higher?  I was feeling pretty good to get 30.

Thanks again for tagging.


----------



## Kellyfisher319

Tagged and liked all your books eAngela!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Caddy, can't tag u any more because 15 are done already for both books.
Tonyaf - undid and redid, but I believe they were correct already.
library4 - that was done already ?
elenaaitken
1pearl x4 (thanks for tagging me, too)

My books for tagging:

Younger Next Decade:
http://amzn.to/sSojvq - paperback
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook
Tags:
exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, dogs, productivity, diabetes, medical

Operation Neurosurgeon:
ebook: [URL=http://amzn]http://amzn.to/dwy9S1[/url] -
paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U
Tags:
romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers, contemporary fiction, medical

Outcome, A Novel:
ebook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -
paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C
Tags:
cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, contemporary fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers, medical

Thanks so much!


----------



## Tonya Ferguson

ATTENTION: SOME OF THE TAGS ON MY BOOK ARE ALL WRONG. PLEASE, PLEASE, EVERYONE GO CHECK TO SEE IF YOU TAGGED MY BOOK AND UNCLICK ALL THE ONES EXCEPT FOR TAGS I HAVE LISTED.
thanks

*It was someone from last night or this morning (12.14.11 or 12.15.11)*

I'm not "yelling," with the caps, just trying to catch everyone's attention ;-)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0984777202/ref=tag_dpp_yt_edpp_rt#tags

*THESE ARE THE LINKS I DO NOT WANT. THEY ARE NOT AT ALL THE TAGS FOR MY BOOK.* 
healing jou(1)
humor(1)
paranormal(1)
paranormal mystery(1)
small town(1)
websites(1) 
aura reading(1)
computer(1)
cozy mystery(1)
funny(1)
women s sleuth caregiving nation 

My book is in the process of going live on Amazon! I am heading back 5 pages to start tagging. Please do all 15 tags as I will do all 15 tags for yours.
Thank you.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0984777202/ref=tag_dpp_yt_edpp_rt#tags

http://www.amazon.com/remember-promises-notes-ashes-ebook/dp/B006MAGB5K/ref=pd_rhf_dp_p_t_1

Top 12 I Would like:
soul stirring, strong women, inspirational, caregiving, memoir, unconditional love, grief and loss, wisdom, promise, healing journey, tearfully engaging, gripping words

The rest you can choose from:
caregiving nation, god, endless encouragement, real life struggles, alzheimers, inspiring book, uplifting book


----------



## tallulahgrace

Tagged up to here; Happy Holidays, Everyone!

Tallulah~
http://www.books2heart.com Free and Sponsored Ads for Indie Authors


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up--off to catch my plane!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

elenaaitken (christmas book and print version of nothing stays in vegas)

eAngelaBenson: you asked about tag counts. the more tags you have for each phrase, the more visible
your book will become in searches and rankings, i think.


----------



## Jena H

I meant to catch up last night, but did it this morning instead.

Tonya, the tags you DO want are the ones I saw & tagged (they were in the TT box).  I didn't see the ones you DON'T want.  Please, don't shout, it's too early for that.      Just list the ones you DO want in your e-mail, and ask people to copy/paste them.  Eventually the unwanted ones will fall to the back of the list.

Caddy, I don't know what what to tell you about the number of likes/tags you have.  I've noticed the same thing from time to time (i.e., # of people not equalling the # of tags), but I didn't feel it was worth my getting upset about.  As for "likes," I know I don't always think to hit the Like button.  (Or, some books are in genres that some people don't want linked to them, maybe??  Just a theory....)

Anyway, I'm caught up.

(BTW, just FYI for some people...  I'm uncomfortable using tags of other author names, such as Stephen King, Dan Brown, Janet Evanovich, etc., and I think some other author/taggers are as well.  So most likely I won't be adding tags of recognized 'big' author names.  Especially current authors.)


----------



## MichelleWarren

Hi, All!

Thanks in advance for the tags and likes! All caught up here! Tonya, got your correct tags. And Caddy, so sorry for missing one of your books! Corrected now 

Young Adult Books, Essential Books for Young Adults, New & Notable in Teens, Paranormal Romance, Science Fiction & Fantasy, time travel, fantasy, epic fantasy, teen fantasy, science fiction, fantasy series, young adult, teen, secret societies, young adult paranormal, young adult fantasy, young adult romance, michelle warren, kindle, cheap, YA, young adult romance, romance, paranormal, magic, paranormal romance, Recommended Reads

PRINT
http://www.amazon.com/Wander-Dust-Michelle-Warren/dp/0984662103/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1324049419&sr=1-2

EBOOK
http://www.amazon.com/Wander-Seraphina-Parrish-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B0063GW2WE/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1323451567&sr=1-1

Website:
http://www.wanderdusttrilogy.com


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, I am caught up to here. I have gone through and fixed my tags on Caddy and Tonya's books. 

I have been a good boy and hopefully Santa will be bring me that Cadillac and swimming pool I asked for...


----------



## kahuna

All caught up.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Tonya, I tagged you correctly. I also disagreed with the tags you did not like. Those tags will not disappear, but they will have zero tags and fall to the bottom of your list. Eventually the will fall to a second or third page of tags that only very few potential buyers would even look at anyway.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Tonya Ferguson

Thank you for fixing some of the tags. There are still more and even another new person tagged the wrong tags. I wasn't yelling, I wanted to get the attention of everyone so they could help fix the mistakes. I even said "I'm not yelling" in my post ;-)

For the ones that haven't checked, please check the tags and correct the ones that are wrong.



Tonya Ferguson said:


> ATTENTION: SOME OF THE TAGS ON MY BOOK ARE ALL WRONG. PLEASE, PLEASE, EVERYONE GO CHECK TO SEE IF YOU TAGGED MY BOOK AND UNCLICK ALL THE ONES EXCEPT FOR TAGS I HAVE LISTED.
> thanks
> 
> *It was someone from last night or this morning (12.14.11 or 12.15.11)*
> 
> I'm not "yelling," with the caps, just trying to catch everyone's attention ;-)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0984777202/ref=tag_dpp_yt_edpp_rt#tags
> 
> *THESE ARE THE LINKS I DO NOT WANT. THEY ARE NOT AT ALL THE TAGS FOR MY BOOK.*
> healing jou(1)
> humor(1)
> paranormal(1)
> paranormal mystery(1)
> small town(1)
> websites(1)
> aura reading(1)
> computer(1)
> cozy mystery(1)
> funny(1)
> women s sleuth caregiving nation
> 
> My book is in the process of going live on Amazon! I am heading back 5 pages to start tagging. Please do all 15 tags as I will do all 15 tags for yours.
> Thank you.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0984777202/ref=tag_dpp_yt_edpp_rt#tags
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/remember-promises-notes-ashes-ebook/dp/B006MAGB5K/ref=pd_rhf_dp_p_t_1
> 
> Top 12 I Would like:
> soul stirring, strong women, inspirational, caregiving, memoir, unconditional love, grief and loss, wisdom, promise, healing journey, tearfully engaging, gripping words
> 
> The rest you can choose from:
> caregiving nation, god, endless encouragement, real life struggles, alzheimers, inspiring book, uplifting book


----------



## mbatt

Hi, Tonya--
Just added the tags. Here's link to my book.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006CVU7TU
The tags I would like are: mating behavior, animals, reproduction, courtship, mammals, insects, birds, bees, pollination, female choice, sperm competition, orchids, primates, male competition
Thank you.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up once more. Stay away a few days and suddenly you have 12 pages to go through. I won't say 'Never again," because I know myself too well for that.



eAngelaBenson said:


> Okay, I've caught up since my last posts. Thanks to everyone who tagged my writing books. I appreciate the help. I have a question. I noticed that some folks had 200, 300 and even 1000 counts on their tags. The question: How high are you trying to go? What added benefit is there to going higher? I was feeling pretty good to get 30.
> 
> Thanks again for tagging.


If you click on a tag, you'll go to a page that shows the top 15 books in the field 'Products Tagged With'. Example, if you click on Science Fiction you'll go to this page: http://www.amazon.com/tag/science%20fiction?ref_=tag_dpp_cust_itdp_t&store=1 and see that my book, 'ColdSleep' ranks number 1 (at this moment). You'll also note that this is sorted by 'recently popular'. Although 'ColdSleep' may not have as many tags as some others in 'Science fiction', more people have tagged it recently. If you change the 'sort by' to 'popularity', you'll see that 'Firefly' has the most tags and that my book 'Pelgraff' comes in 5th. 'ColdSleep' doesn't even show up on that page--you gave to go down to page 8 to find it, it ranks #117 in tags overall.

As I have books on the 'First Page', people doing searches for 'Science Fiction' will see the covers of my books immediately, hopefully attracting them. The more tags (and the more recent the tags) improves your visibility and we hope it improves sales as well.

And that's why we continue tagging . . . in hope. I don't know that it makes that much difference as ColdSleep doesn't have many sales. But that might be the book, the cover, the blurb--who knows?

My books:

http://www.amazon.com/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasti.../dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## Stephen Penner

Catching up...

Just tagged:
Grace Elliot
Leia Shaw
Kelly Fisher
Tonya Kappes
Jean Louise
Angela Benson
Jonas Saul
Adam Kiesel
Bryan Healey
Christian Winter
John Barry
Laura Schaefer/Avery Sawyer
Adrianna White

My latest releases:
MARS STATION ALPHA (novel): http://www.amazon.com/Mars-Station-Alpha-ebook/dp/B006GX97JK
DEAD SHOE SOCIETY (short collection): http://www.amazon.com/The-Dead-Shoe-Society-ebook/dp/B006L588KW

Thanks everyone!


----------



## seventhspell

hello there I am caught up new ones for me today and notes to others are below,

1pearl
audreyauden
BowlOfCherries
Tonya Ferguson
Caddy checked and i have tagged romance good luck with it all
elenaaitken new one
Tonya Ferguson checked my tags and they are the ones you requested
mbatt

*I have a new release and would love tags on it Thanks to anyone tagging*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006MKOV70

Tags should be paranormal romance, urban fantasy romance, magic, romance, time travel, love story, romance, 
and any other tags that are there as I tried setting them up today and the whole thing was a trauma so don't know what's there at the moment


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.  Thank you to everyone who made sure they tagged me/corrected.

I also want to say that I, too, do not check tags that list famous author names on other peoples books.  Just seems wrong.  If I ever become famous I would not appreciate people looking for me being sent to another authors book.


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up - congratulations on the new releases, hello to the newbies...and wow, there are some outstanding covers out there! 

thanks for the return tags and likes. 
Grace x


----------



## Becca Smejkal

All caught up - thanks for the tags!

I hope you all have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Melva

DonnaFaz
I've tagged your books, please tag mine.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Melva, are you staying? I'm here every day so I'll tag you if you've joined us.
seventhspell got your new one.

I was also told when I first joined that tagging other author's names is a no-no, so I likewise don't do it.

My books for tagging:

Younger Next Decade:
http://amzn.to/sSojvq - paperback
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook
Tags:
exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, dogs, productivity, diabetes, medical

Operation Neurosurgeon:
ebook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
paperback: [URL=http://amzn]http://amzn.to/dae61U[/url]
Tags:
romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers, contemporary fiction, medical

Outcome, A Novel:
ebook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -
paperback:  [URL=http://amzn]http://amzn.to/pKQy6C[/url]
Tags:
cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, contemporary fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers, medical

Thanks so much!


----------



## Melva

I've tagged the following author's books. Please tag mine. 

Tagged

JesscScott
Ricky Sides
sierra09 -- I tagged your books on a previous tagging site
David"Half-Orc" Dalglish
Eric C
Kristie Leigh Maguire
Idenglish
David Derrico

Becca Smejkal
Grace Elliot
Caddy
seventhspell
Stephen Penner
D.A. Boulter
mbatt
Tonya Ferguson -- tagged your books and voted down undesirable tags
Kahuna -- tagged your book on a previous tagging site
Steve Vernon
Michelle Warren
Jena H
iam.judge
amyshojai
tallulahgrace
Doctor Barbara
kellyfisher319

Thanks!


----------



## Tonya Ferguson

Thanks to everyone for correcting the tags. I will check in every day and tag/like any new books. Please always check when tagging so the tags are the ones I want. I wouldn't like some of the erotic tags to show up on mine. ;-) I always make sure the books I tag are correct. 
Thank you

THESE ARE THE LINKS *I DO NOT WANT*. THEY ARE NOT AT ALL THE TAGS FOR MY BOOK.
Please Vote DOWN
*healing jou* to at least 0 so it won't be on the first page

humor(1)
paranormal(1)
paranormal mystery(1)
small town(1)
websites(1)
aura reading(1)
computer(1)
cozy mystery(1)
funny(1)
women s sleuth caregiving nation

My book is in the process of going live on Amazon! I am heading back 5 pages to start tagging. Please do all 15 tags as I will do all 15 tags for yours.
Thank you.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0984777202/ref=tag_dpp_yt_edpp_rt#tags

http://www.amazon.com/remember-promises-notes-ashes-ebook/dp/B006MAGB5K/ref=pd_rhf_dp_p_t_1

*Top 12 I Want:*
soul stirring, strong women, inspirational, caregiving, memoir, unconditional love, grief and loss, wisdom, promise, healing journey, tearfully engaging, gripping words

The rest you can choose from:
caregiving nation, god, endless encouragement, real life struggles, alzheimers, inspiring book, uplifting book


----------



## tallulahgrace

Caught up again to here; thanks for the likes and tags in return.

Tallulah~
http://www.books2heart.com Free and Sponsored Advertising for Indie Authors


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Tonya Ferguson: i added all requested tags for your new book
seventhspell (new book)
Melva


----------



## teashopgirl

Caught up.

Here are books and tags:

http://www.amazon.com/Wizarding-World-Harry-Potter-ebook/dp/B006K4MQMK/ref=sr_1_8?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1323548876&sr=1-8

harry potter, amazon prime, family travel, travel guide, orlando, florida, wizarding world, universal studios, cheap kindle, travel, theme park, harry potter books, travel with kids, holiday gift, KDP Select

http://www.amazon.com/Notes-to-Self-ebook/dp/B006AY9UGK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1323549390&sr=1-1

love story, coming of age, teen, drama, realistic fiction, contemporary fiction, friendship, relationships, young adult, first love, indie author, ya fiction

Thanks again all! I really appreciate it. I see how many more books are appearing in the "recently viewed" field, so I have to think this is helping.


----------



## Melva

Doctor Barbara said:


> Melva, are you staying? I'm here every day so I'll tag you if you've joined us.
> seventhspell got your new one.
> 
> *I maintained a tagging site for over a year on CreateSpace. I'm happy to have found a site that still allows tagging. I am joining this tagging thread and will be sticking around. I've started tagging from those at the bottom of the posts because I've learned from experience that those at the beginning may no longer be tagging. I will work my way up through the posts and post the names of the authors whose books I've tagged so that they can check the tagging community to verify if they want that I have tagged as stated. *


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here!!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Computer is on a go slow so only managed to catch up with Malva and Kellyfisher319


----------



## Melva

Authors tagged today 12/18/11

teashopgirl
Doctor Barbara -- tagged additional books -- 3 Chester the Chesapeake books
eAngelaBenson
DrDin*(dr.s.dhillon) -- books listed in links and books under signature
friedgreen
christianthropic
elenaaitken -- 4 books
Michael Yu -- good to see your new books Rachael -- tagged most on my previous site
AlicaC
M.G.Scarsbrook -- 3 books -- others tagged on a previous site
Library4Science -- 8 books
Haronious -- 3 books -- the link for Done and Dusted comes up as How To Publish an EBook

Thanks for tagging mine.


----------



## Melva

Also tagged

*Jan Hurst-Nicholson's books*


----------



## Caddy

Welcome, Melva!

All tagged up.


----------



## lynnemurray

Welcome newcomers and congrats to those with new books. FYI, I have to say that after about 4 months of tagging, I’ve found people are amazingly mutually helpful on this thread. It took a couple of sessions to catch up, but here are the ones I tagged/liked

Joanne F. Lyons - 4x
Audrey Auden - new pb
Tonya Ferguson - pretty sure tagged as requested.
Caddy Rowland - did my best to tag both your books & downvoted the ones you don’t want, they’re disappearing due to minus numbers. Last nite I couldn’t find a “Like” button on your kindle edition, but found it today! No idea why maybe something to do with a link. 
Elena Aitken - new one & new pb
Michelle Warren - ebook & pb
Tessa Stokes - new one, lots o’ tags there so maybe the trauma was worth it!
Melva J. Henderson  6x

Thanks again to those who liked/tagged my books!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## Tess St John

Lots of new ones...that's wonderful!  

I caught up!!!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Yeah, caught up, and if you could also tag my non-fiction book, Cat Pies, that would be awesome.
Thank you, 
Grace x

http://www.amazon.com/Cat-Pies-historical-trivia-ebook/dp/B006IDCSBC/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1324159408&sr=1-1

Thanks,


----------



## ToniD

I'm taking a holiday hiatus...will be back at the New Year to catch up. Hope all my tagging buddies have a wonderful holiday season, and many sales. 

Caught up through here.

Here are the tags for my books:

eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

and here are the links:

http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6
http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## 1pearl

Tagged these today
Melva	6
elenaaitken	3 bought 2 (couldn't help myself)
Stephen Penner	3
SeventhSpell	6
D A Boulter	6
AlisaC	1
M.G. Scarsbrook	7
Library4Science	1


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Melva - thanks! And glad you're here. Got you x6
Bowlofcherries x1

My books, tags, and links for tagging:

Younger Next Decade:
http://amzn.to/sSojvq - paperback
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook
Tags:
exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, dogs, productivity, diabetes, medical

Operation Neurosurgeon:
ebook: [URL=http://amzn]http://amzn.to/dwy9S1[/url] -
paperback: [URL=http://amzn]http://amzn.to/dae61U[/url]
Tags:
romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers, contemporary fiction, medical

Outcome, A Novel:
ebook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -
paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C
Tags:
cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, contemporary fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers, medical

Thanks so much!


----------



## Paul Hardy

Went and left it a whole week again... and swiftly found myself reminded of how fast this thread moves.

These lovely people had tags and likes and such things:

Jean Louise, Tonya Kappes, Laura Schaefer,  Donna & David Brown, R G Porter, Chris Blewitt, Rachel Yu, Mary Batten, Bratniss Everclean, Barry Napier, Kelly Fisher, Angela Benson, Jonas Saul, Bryan Healey, C S Hand, John Barry, Matthew Boyd, Sandy Harper, Caddy Rowland, Stephanie Zia, Audrey Auden, Regina Pacelli, Tonya Ferguson, Elena Aitken, Tessa Stokes

And meanwhile, my own book is in the ubiquitous sig, with kindle and paperback editions crying out for your generous attention. If you're doing the TT method, please remember to seek out the Zombies tag separately as TT tends to forget about anything at the end of the alphabet.

Thanks!


----------



## Kellyfisher319

Caught up here! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Melva

*I've tagged the following author's books*

ToniD -- 2 books
Tess St John -- tagged kindle and added tags to paperback (pb) and tagged as well
lynnemurray -- 6 books
aaronpolson -- 6 books
Bowl of Cherries -- already tagged your book on previous tagging site
audreyauden -- 2 books
Susan Kaye Quinn -- 5 books (kindle & pb)
healeyb -- 8 books
Cat Mad Donna -- 1 book
*Sandy Harper* -- 2 books
mboyd1978 -- 3 books 1 pb 2 kindle
adrianaWhite -- 6 books
Jonas Saul -- 6 books (I did not tag the names of other authors)
JBarry22 -- 1 book
C.S. Hand -- 1 book
Adam Kisiel -- 4 books
Judi Coltman -- 3 books 1 pb 2 kindles
Tonya -- 8 books
LeiaShaw -- 4 books 3 Kindle 1 pb
bnapier -- 8 books
John Bailey Owen -- 2 books 1 kindle 1 pb
Joe Chiappetta -- 7 books 6 kindle 1 pb
cblWolf -- 4 books 1 pb 3 kindles
Hosanna -- 1 book
Atterbery -- 6 books 3 kindles 3 pb
Paul Hardy -- 2 books 1 kindle 1 pb

*I'm caught up through page 879 I believe*


----------



## chrisanthropic

All caught up. Thanks everyone!

kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy, thieves, adventure, dungeons and dragons, fantasy apprentice, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, father and daughter, half elf, strong heroine, female author


----------



## fluffygood

Melva said:


> Michael Yu -- good to see your new books Rachael -- tagged most on my previous site


Hi Melva,

Nice to see you here also. If I remember correctly, you were one of the first to purchase Rachel's book last year. Thank you so much. Merry Christmas and our best to you always,

Michael


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again since two days ago.  Great to see some new folks joining us.    

Back on Monday, if not sooner.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here - (well, actually there wasn't anybody that I hadn't tagged already in between this entry and my last) - got to love it when a plan comes together!


----------



## audreyauden

All right! Caught up to here!

For newbies on the thread, here are my books and preferred tags for each. Thanks for tags and likes!

===

*Realms Unreel paperback:* http://amzn.to/tqCNh2

speculative fiction, virtual worlds, hunger games, snow crash, cyberpunk, steampunk, orson scott card, neil gaiman, cyberpunk, da vinci code, immortality, cyberspace, creation myth, tree of knowledge, multiverse

===

*Realms Unreel ebook:* http://amzn.to/tmxkmc

speculative fiction, virtual worlds, hunger games, snow crash, cyberpunk, steampunk, orson scott card, neil gaiman, cyberpunk, da vinci code, immortality, cyberspace, creation myth, tree of knowledge, multiverse

===

=== WHOM I'VE TAGGED AND LIKED ===

I've tagged and liked everybody's work from page 860 forward. I will henceforth omit the master list of whom I've tagged in the interest of saving you all scrolling time . However, if you think I missed you, just send me a private message, and I'm happy to double-check!

Here's whom I've tagged since my last post:

BowlOfCherries
Kellyfisher319 (poetry book)
Caddy (Gastien Part 2: From Dream to Destiny - no "like" because no "like" button appeared on my page)
Michael Yu (new book)
Elenaaitken
1pearl
MichelleWarren (Wander Dust paperback)
Stephen Penner (Dead Shoe Society)
Seventhspell (new book)
Melva (six books)
Tonya Ferguson (tagged and downvoted bad links)


----------



## Michael Kingswood

While I'm catching up on the last couple pages, I wonder if y'all wouldn't hook up my newest release, So You Want To Be A Dragon Slayer...

Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006M6Y9CG

I put the following tags in place: dragons, safari, adventure, novelette, science fiction, fantasy, heroic adventure, hunting, drm free, space adventure, action packed, action adventure, outdoor adventure, dragon quest

Thanks!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  

Have caught up with

Toni D
1Pearl
Chrisanthropic
Micheal YU
Audreyauden


----------



## Harmonious

Have caught up to here and v grateful for all the tags coming in. Melva, many thanks for pointing out the wrong Done & Dusted link. Tonya, have checked my tags were the ones you wanted. Caddy, it took two hits on your book's page before my individual tags would be accepted. I, too, don't see a Like button. I apologise for not checking the tags had taken in the first marathon tagging session.

Would appreciate tags for

Babe On Board (Romantic Comedy)

Ten Good Reasons To Lie About Your Age

Many thanks.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Michael Kingswood (new book)


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here.


----------



## Sharebear

Hey there,
Trying out tagging for the first time... my debut novel Reveal needs a little love...

The link
http://www.amazon.com/Reveal-Cryptid-Tales-ebook/dp/B006MOTN42/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1324225570&sr=8-1

The tags
young adult, teen, paranormal, scifi, cryptid, ghosts, romance, cats, adventure, fiction

I also have a YA short story out called Ignite

The link
http://www.amazon.com/Ignite-Cryptid-Tales-ebook/dp/B005Z9QHAS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1324226080&sr=1-1

The tags
young adult, teen, paranormal, scifi, cryptid, ghosts, romance, fiction, children

I have a lot of time today so I will tag as many as I can!
Thanks for your help!
B


----------



## seventhspell

Hi there, all caught up and new for me today were,

Melva
BowlOfCherries
Michael Kingswood good luck with the new one
brinacourtney

My links are in my signature line for new people and thanks to all who tagged my new release


----------



## kahuna

Brina Courtney
Michael Warren

All caught up.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Tonya, I tagged you correctly. I also disagreed with the tags you did not like. Those tags will not disappear, but they will have zero tags and fall to the bottom of your list. Eventually the will fall to a second or third page of tags that only very few potential buyers would even look at anyway.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,


----------



## TLH

Time for me to get back on the tag wagon with my latest book, Stroganov. Also if I could get tags for my other book as well. Thanks.

STROGANOV
http://www.amazon.com/Stroganov-Darby-Stansfield-Thriller-ebook/dp/B006K4TVFU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1324233685&sr=8-1

CHOP SUEY
http://www.amazon.com/Chop-Darby-Stansfield-Thriller-ebook/dp/B004YKZP0M/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1324235024&sr=8-2


----------



## eAngelaBenson

Caught up.  .  .

Thanks to the folks who explained to me the value of getting high counts on tags.  

I came here to get about 30 tags per book and had no idea that tagging was an ongoing thing.  I'm not going to be able to keep up so I'm going to have to bow out.  

Thanks so much for the tags you've give me.  I believe I've more than reciprocated because I've given more tags than I've gotten.

I appreciate your help in getting me to my short-term goal. I wish you all the best in reaching your goals.

Happy Holidays!

Angela


----------



## TLH

Went five pages back to catch, some of you I had already tagged from awhile back.


----------



## Sharebear

I've liked and tagged the following today:
MichelleWarren
kahuna 
mbatt 
D.A. Boulter 
Stephen Penner 
Caddy 
Grace Elliot 
Becca Smejkal 
Melva 
teashopgirl

Talk soon!


----------



## RubyGoodnight

Tagged...
kahuna
seventhspell
brinacourtney
TLH
eAngelaBenson
Grace Elliot
ToniD
1pearl
audreyauden

If you could be so kind....
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006J9FON4

Please tag with these terms: 
cheap kindle books, fetish erotica, fetish, fantasy erotica, explicit erotica, adult erotica, slave, femdom, female domination, dominatrix

Thanks!


----------



## Caddy

Welcome Brina.  TLH congrats on the new one.

All caught up!  Thanks for the tags, friends!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Caught up and best of luck with new books.
MichaelK
brinacourtney
TLH (but didn't tag authors' names, which most of us won't do)

My books, tags, and links for tagging:

Younger Next Decade:
http://amzn.to/sSojvq - paperback
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook
Tags:
exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, dogs, productivity, diabetes, medical

Operation Neurosurgeon:
ebook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
paperback:  [URL=http://amzn]http://amzn.to/dae61U[/url]
Tags:
romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers, contemporary fiction, medical

Outcome, A Novel:
ebook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -
paperback:  [URL=http://amzn]http://amzn.to/pKQy6C[/url]
Tags:
cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, contemporary fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers, medical

Thanks so much!


----------



## leearco

Up to date

Please tag mine in my signature


----------



## Michael Kingswood

Michael Kingswood said:


> While I'm catching up on the last couple pages, I wonder if y'all wouldn't hook up my newest release, So You Want To Be A Dragon Slayer...
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006M6Y9CG
> 
> I put the following tags in place: dragons, safari, adventure, novelette, science fiction, fantasy, heroic adventure, hunting, drm free, space adventure, action packed, action adventure, outdoor adventure, dragon quest
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks for the tag help so far.

That said, 5 folks went and tagged with action pa, I assume because of a cut and paste error for action packed. If you guys could double-check what you did and fix that, I'd appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## Melva

*Books tagged today*

Michael Kingswood -- 6 books and voted down 'action pa'
Harmonious -- Tagged Done & Dusted (link worked this time)
brinacourtney -- 2 books
TLH -- 4 books
RubyGoodnight -- 1 book
leearco


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Okay...looks like coming more than once a week is impossible for me so it took an hour again  ...How much am I getting paid for this?  

J/K

Tags appreciated!  (book link in signature) Thanks!


----------



## Holly A Hook

I'll gladly return the tagging favor to anyone who tags my books (especially Tempest and Thin Hope.  Don't worry so much about Rita Morse and the Sinister Shadow, which is free on Amazon right now.)

I heard somewhere that having over 50+ votes on tags helps sales, but I'm only in the 20's right now for Tempest so I haven't been able to test that theory yet.


----------



## Kellyfisher319

Fixed Michael and all caught up here!


----------



## teashopgirl

Good evening, all. 

I just liked and tagged Stephen Penner, mbatt, Paul Hardy, brinacourtney, TLH, leearco, Michael Kingswood, Hosanna, Holly A Hook, and Jan Hurst-Nicholson.

I have one new book:

http://www.amazon.com/Planet-Explorers-Space-Mountain-ebook/dp/B006NNISH0/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1324260231&sr=1-4

cheap kindle, disney, disney guide, disneyland, disney world, family entertainment, family travel, planet explorers, florida, theme parks, travel guide for kids, fun with learning

And my YA novel:

http://www.amazon.com/Notes-to-Self-ebook/dp/B006AY9UGK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1323549390&sr=1-1

love story, coming of age, teen, drama, realistic fiction, contemporary fiction, friendship, relationships, young adult, first love, indie author, ya fiction

Thank you so much!


----------



## Alex MacLean

All caught up with the new ones. Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Ardyth

Okay, I need a better schedule, eep.  I did the last 5 pages... can't believe I got so far behind, but will try to keep up now.   Books in my signature line.


----------



## Sharebear

Caught up!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## TerryS

Caught up.

My tags: fantasy series, assassins, etchings, action, adventure, elements, elemental magic, fantasy, epic fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword, sword and sorcery, magic, war, epic

 [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/Etchings-Power-Aegis-Gods-ebook/dp/B005T81CMI[/url]


----------



## Nicholas Andrews

I've been gone a while, but I went back and caught up with the last five pages or so.

Please remember to copy and paste these tags to both the paperback and ebook version.

dragons, action, adventure, comedic fantasy, comedy, epic fantasy, fantasy, funny, humor, magic, quest, sorcery, tournament, warrior,

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005LFYPZK/

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0615493866


----------



## lynnemurray

Ah, for me it was an easy tagging day!  

Liked and tagged:
Michael Kingswood - new one
Brina Courtney - 2x
Ty Hutchinson - 3x
Holly Hook - 3x - had already tagged Thin Hope

Thanks to everyone who tagged/liked my books.

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Caught up thru here!

Thanks for the tags guys!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Thanks for all the tag backs. Still tagging away.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

brinacourtney
TLH
Michael Kingswood: i removed the accidental "action pa" tag
Holly A Hook
teashopgirl (new book)
NicholasAndrews


----------



## kahuna

Holly Hook

I already tagged you.

All caught up.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Tonya, I tagged you correctly. I also disagreed with the tags you did not like. Those tags will not disappear, but they will have zero tags and fall to the bottom of your list. Eventually the will fall to a second or third page of tags that only very few potential buyers would even look at anyway.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up with the new people and books!

----------------------------

Mine for the newbies:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Caddy

All caught up. Welcome newcomers!

*Hey, everyone: I have my second book out*! It went live this morning. I could really use some *"likes"* and *tags*. *Since using the copy and paste only catches 10 tags, I would prefer that you click on this link and then manually click on all 15 tags that are listed for it*, please:http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1323870437&sr=8-4

Again: *PLEASE DO NOT USE THE TAGS BELOW FOR THIS NEW BOOK. PLEASE GO TO THE LINK AND MANUALLY CHECK THE FIRST 15 TAGS LISTED.*
_______________________________________________________________________________________________

*Newbies*: I would love some "*likes*" and "*tags*" for both the kindle and the paperback of my first book. *For these, please use the tags below for each instead of clicking on the book and picking yourself. Here are the links:*

*Paperback*: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1323870437&sr=8-1

*Tags*: romance, French romance, series, loss of innocence, impressionist, Caddy Rowland, nonconformist, abstract artist, Montmartre, nineteenth century paris.
_____________________________________________________________________________________________
*Kindle*: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1323870437&sr=8-1

*Tags*: romance, French romance, series, loss of innocence, impressionist, Caddy Rowland, nonconformist, abstract artist, Montmartre, nineteenth century paris.
_______________________________________________________________________________________________Thank you!


----------



## tallulahgrace

Caught up for Monday, nice to see a few newcomers!

Thanks for the tags/likes in return.

Tallulah~
http://www.books2heart.com Free and Sponsored Ads for Indie Authors


----------



## Kellyfisher319

caught up!


----------



## friedgreen

ATU Merry Christmas


----------



## 1pearl

Hi Everyone,
Thanks for the tags
Here's some I did today.

NicholasAndrews	2
TerryS	1
brinacourtney	2
Alex Maclean	1
Holly A Hook	4
Michael Kingswood	6
leearco	2
Ardyth	3
Ruby Goodnight	1
audreyauden	1
Paul Hardy	1
Bowl of Cherries	1
Jan Hurst-Nicholson	6
TLH	3


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up. 

Thank for your tags and likes,
Grace x


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Kellyfisher319 said:


> caught up!


I just tagged you. Your first book went from 99 cents to free. Did that exploded the sales or whatever we want to call it? Zero cost can be called sales, I guess!!
I can really use some tagging help (from all those who have not tagged yet) with my New Paperbacks. I will reciprocate tagging favor.
Here're the links for Paperback editions:
1 http://amzn.to/tfM0bZ
2 http://amzn.to/uZRkoi
6 http://amzn.to/v6VG9i
5 http://amzn.to/tWRxiK
8 http://amzn.to/ua4Tp2
10 http://amzn.to/t1G0dj

Thanks and wish you all the best.


----------



## Becca Smejkal

Wow - lots of new stuff for me today!  I'm all caught up!  Thanks to everyone who tagged me!

Have a great day!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up . . . for the moment.


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Tagged up for Monday!

Thanks for the tag-backs!


----------



## LB Gschwandtner

Have not tagged in so long, everyone I see is new to me consequently I'll be new to everyone also.

Love for anyone to tag my latest release -- Shelly's Second Chance. 

So here I go a-tagging. I'll get as many pages back as possible.

Thanks so much.


----------



## Melva

*Tagged Today*

Michael Kingswood -- I had tagged yours right, but I voted down 'action pa'
Holly A Hook -- 5 books
Alex MacLean -- 2 books 1 kindle 1 pb
Ardyth -- 3 books
TerryS -- 1 book
NicholasAndrews -- 2 books
LB Gshwandtner -- 5 books - 4 kindles 1 pb (one of your paperbacks had all "kindle" tags listed so I didn't tag them.)

I've noticed some of the paperbacks have no tags -- you might want to add tags to your paperback books

Thanks eveyone who has tagged mine.


----------



## kahuna

LB GSCHWANDTNER

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Sharebear

Caught up four pages back. Thanks for all the likes and tags!
B


----------



## chrisanthropic

All caught up. Thanks everyone!

kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy, thieves, adventure, dungeons and dragons, fantasy apprentice, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, father and daughter, half elf, strong heroine, female author


----------



## LB Gschwandtner

Melva said:


> *Tagged Today*
> 
> Michael Kingswood -- I had tagged yours right, but I voted down 'action pa'
> Holly A Hook -- 5 books
> Alex MacLean -- 2 books 1 kindle 1 pb
> Ardyth -- 3 books
> TerryS -- 1 book
> NicholasAndrews -- 2 books
> LB Gshwandtner -- 5 books - 4 kindles 1 pb (one of your paperbacks had all "kindle" tags listed so I didn't tag them.)
> 
> I've noticed some of the paperbacks have no tags -- you might want to add tags to your paperback books
> 
> Thanks eveyone who has tagged mine.


Thanks everyone! I tagged a batch. And thanks for the suggestion on my paperbacks. So much to keep track of, right?


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here!

ATT: TLH - I noticed that one of your books was inadvertantly tagged with some "cryptid" related tags. I believe they must have been accidentally left by someone who "cut and paste" the tags from the previous thread entry - which was a series entitled "The Cryptids".

I didn't tag what looked to be carry-overs on TLH's page but a lot of people had. Might be nice to swing back and cancel out what can be cancelled.


----------



## R. Garcia

OK, tagged a bunch!

Phanto


----------



## SamanthaSands

Hi

I would like to participate in the group tagathon, but wondered if erotica is welcome here...if there is another place for erotica tags, I haven't found it. 

Thanks
Sam


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

LB Gschwandtner (new book)
SamanthaSands


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Tagging away today. Always appreciate the tag backs.


----------



## kahuna

Samantha Sands

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Samantha, you are welcome here. Please don't tag mine & I won't tag yours only because I have several children's books and yikes, sometimes outright erotic covers intermingle on their page. Thanks for joining us though.

Caught up with:

HollyAHook - Tempest and Thin Hope
Teashopg - new one
Caddy - your "live" book link from yesterday I had already tagged. ??
LBGsch - new one
MichaelK - don't know if I did that sloppy cut or paste or not, but I deleted my 'action pa' tag and tagged action packed. If I did (hangs head in shame), I'm sorry. 

My books, tags, and links for tagging:

Younger Next Decade:
http://amzn.to/sSojvq - paperback
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook
Tags:
exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, dogs, productivity, diabetes, medical

Operation Neurosurgeon:
ebook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U
Tags:
romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers, contemporary fiction, medical

Outcome, A Novel:
ebook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -
paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C
Tags:
cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, contemporary fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers, medical

Thanks so much!


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.

Samantha, I tagged your first 3 books, but First Look and Wet Dreams did not have any tags.  Once you tell us that tags are up I will go back and tag those, too.  Welcome.


----------



## Evan J Xavier

Tagged:

NicholasAndrews
TerryS
teashopgirl
leearco
Doctor Barbara
RubyGoodnight
TLH
kahuna
Caddy
M. G. Scarsbrook
Harmonious
Michael Kingswood
audreyauden
chrisanthropic
Paul Hardy
ToniD
Grace Elliot
Tonya Ferguson
seventhspell
Stephen Penner
D.A. Boulter
mbatt
MichelleWarren
Library4Science
dr.s.dhillon
SamanthaSands
liam.judge
Joe Chiappetta

My tag requests:

The Only Night

[US] http://www.amazon.com/Only-Night-Erotic-Stories-ebook/dp/B006M16O56/
[UK] http://www.amazon.co.uk/Only-Night-Erotic-Stories-ebook/dp/B006M16O56/

Tags: 
evan j xavier, erotica, gay erotica, explicit erotica, mm romance, gay fiction, erotic romance, m m erotica, erotic gay romance, explicit sex, lgbt, gay sex, gay romance, erotic short stories, erotic fiction

Back Alley Sex

[US] http://www.amazon.com/Back-Alley-Erotic-Tales-ebook/dp/B006OAUWO4/
[UK] http://www.amazon.co.uk/Back-Alley-Erotic-Tales-ebook/dp/B006OAUWO4/

Tags:
evan j xavier, erotica, gay erotica, explicit erotica, mm romance, gay fiction, erotic romance, m m erotica, erotic gay romance, explicit sex, lgbt, gay sex, gay romance, erotic short stories, erotic fiction

Roadside ASSistance
[US] http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006Q13A04/
[UK] http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006Q13A04/

Tags:
evan j xavier, erotic fiction, erotic gay romance, erotic romance, erotic short stories, erotica, explicit erotica, explicit sex, gay erotica, gay fiction, gay romance, gay sex, lgbt, m m erotica, outdoor sex

It's Gonna Hurt
[US] http://www.amazon.com/Gonna-Hurt-Erotic-Tales-ebook/dp/B006R6UQGO/
[UK] http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006R6UQGO/

Tags:
evan j xavier, erotic fiction, erotic gay romance, erotic romance, erotic short stories, erotica, explicit erotica, explicit sex, gay erotica, gay fiction, gay romance, gay sex, lgbt, m m erotica, oral sex

Thanks!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up again, it really helps to pop back regularly. 
Once again, I really appreciate the return tags and likes, thank you. 
Grace x


----------



## Nicki Leigh

Slowly tagging those within this thread. I'd really appreciate it if folks could tag Trueblood's Plight for me. I'd ask you to do my oter novels as well, but this is the one book I really want them on. Thank you.

http://www.amazon.com/Truebloods-Plight-ebook/dp/B00629VPEI/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1324408089&sr=1-3-fkmr1


----------



## Jena H

All caught up.

I did tag Samantha's books...  as far a I know tagging shouldn't cause "mixing" of titles/photos.  However, I don't click "like" for those books, as I can't risk them getting mixed on Facebook.

Anyway, thanks all, and happy tagging.  Back in a couple more days.


----------



## Guest

Caught up.

If you guys could help me tag Seattle On Ice it would be much appreciated. Hoping to cling to the top 20.


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Catching up!  So happy only had to do about 5 books today!

Thanks for the mutual tags!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Whew. Tagged up to here. Had a great visit with my mom today. Hadn't seen her in about a year or so. Always great to talk to her. Got home from about five hours on the highway to a phone message that told me I had to go into work to pick up a manual. Aggh!!!


----------



## Tonya Ferguson

(I'm not sure how often we are able to post our books to be tagged, so let me know if I'm doing something wrong.)

Here are my books. Please watch as the paperback has some WRONG tags that are now in the negative.

http://www.amazon.com/remember-promises-notes-ashes-ebook/dp/B006MAGB5K/ref=dp_return_1?ie=UTF8&n=133140011&s=digital-text

http://www.amazon.com/remember-love-promises-notes-ashes/dp/0984777202/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Please "like" too.

*THESE FIRST*
soul stirring
gripping words
tearfully engaging
memoirs

*Then try to bring up some of these*
inspirational
promise
unconditional love
caregiving
grief and loss
healing journey
wisdom
memoir
strong women
endless encouragement
hope
real life struggles
god
inspiring book
alzheimers
caregiving nation

I am off to tag away ;-)


----------



## Melva

*Tagged Today*

phantomimic -- 1 book
SamanthaSands -- 2 books -- Double Diamond, First Look and Double Diamond, Wet Dreams have no tags
Tom S. Figueiredo -- 1 book
arianaknight -- 1 book
Elmore Hammes -- 8 books
RG Porter -- 5 books
peggylrentini -- 2 books
Ed_ODell -- 3 books
Michael Yu -- 1 book -- Heros & Villians
Les Turner -- 1 book
lmolaski -- 5 books
Evan J Xavier -- 2 books
E.S. Lark -- 6 books

Thanks to those who have tagged my books!


----------



## kahuna

TS LARK
EVAN J XAVIER

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## audreyauden

All right! Caught up to here!

For newbies on the thread, here are my books and preferred tags for each. Thanks for tags and likes!

===

*Realms Unreel paperback:* http://amzn.to/tqCNh2

multiverse, cyberspace, creation myth, tree of knowledge, immortality, steampunk, neil gaiman, da vinci code, cyberpunk, speculative fiction, snow crash, virtual worlds, science fiction, science fantasy, hunger games

===

*Realms Unreel ebook:* Realms Unreel

multiverse, cyberspace, creation myth, tree of knowledge, immortality, steampunk, neil gaiman, da vinci code, cyberpunk, speculative fiction, snow crash, virtual worlds, science fiction, science fantasy, hunger games

===

=== WHOM I'VE TAGGED AND LIKED ===

I've tagged and liked everybody's work from page 860 forward. I will henceforth omit the master list of whom I've tagged in the interest of saving you all scrolling time . However, if you think I missed you, just send me a private message, and I'm happy to double-check!

Here's whom I've tagged since my last post:

Michael Kingswood (new book)
Brinacourtney (2 titles)
TLH ( 3 books)
Holly A Hook (4 titles)
Teashopgirl ( 1 new title)
NicholasAndrews (2 titles)
LB Gschwandtner (5 titles)
Evan J Xavier (2 titles)
E. S. Lark (2 titles)


----------



## Holly A Hook

I should be caught up with everyone who posted after me.  Thanks to everyone for the tags so far!


----------



## LB Gschwandtner

Tonight liked & tagged

Holly
Audrey
Kahuna
Melva
Tonya
Steve Vernon
Attebery


----------



## friedgreen

ATU Merry Christmas


----------



## lynnemurray

Staying closer to caught up!

Liked and tagged:

Evan J. Xavier - 2x
E. S. Lark - 4x
Mike Attbury - previously liked/tagged but I checked more  more tags that seem to have been added since to Seattle Ice, hope that helps
LB Gschwandtner - 5x
Peter Meredith - Hell Blade

Thanks to everyone who tagged/liked my books and for all I’m learning about selling books on Amazon from Kindle Board warriors!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## Tess St John

Whew...caught up since my last post!

Thanks for any tags back!


----------



## Paulineh

Hi everyone I haven't been here in awhile but have just published another recipe book.  I would love some tags please and some likes would be super too.

Book:  My Crock Pot Chicken

New Tags:  chicken in the crock pot, chicken crock pot, slow cooker recipes, chicken crock pot recipes, crock pot, chicken in the crock pot,

I will go back about 4 pages and add everyone new from there with the tags.  If you aren't in those 4 pages let me know.

Thank you
Paulineh


----------



## Paulineh

I started from the last page going backwards.  These are the books I have tagged so far:
Realms Unreel by Audreyauden
Slow Love by Kahuna
Younger Next Decade by Barbara Ebe;
Gastien P1 by Caddy
A Deadmans Debt by Grace Elliott (I tagged all the new ones)
The Waking Grove by ES Lark
Fool me Once by Jena H
Seattle o Ice by Attebeery
The Prodigal Life by Hosanna
The Weird Ones by Steve Vernon
To Remember Love by Tanya Ferguson

Cheers Paulineh


----------



## Steve Vernon

Tagged up to here!


----------



## kayakruthie

Dear Friends, My new release "Sunshine Highway" needs tagging. I'm a loyal tagger, so I hope you will help out. Thanks a million, and good writing to you all! --Ruth

http://www.amazon.com/Sunshine-Highway-ebook/dp/B006O1IIKS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1324467400&sr=1-1


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Evan J Xavier
E. S. Lark
Attebery: i checked and i've tagged "Seattle On Ice"
Tonya Ferguson
Paulineh (new book)
kayakruthie (new book)


----------



## kahuna

Kayak Ruthie
Paulineh

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Becca Smejkal

I'm all caught up to here - thanks for the tags!


----------



## [email protected]

I just joined up with Kindleboards today. What is tagging? It looks like a good way to show books? Maybe I could help out?
Steve


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Evan J Xavier said:


> Tagged:
> Caddy
> M. G. Scarsbrook
> Paul Hardy
> ToniD
> Grace Elliot
> mbatt
> MichelleWarren
> Library4Science
> dr.s.dhillon
> SamanthaSands...
> http://amzn.to/kbtonges


Thanks Evan, I just tagged you. I can really use some tagging help (from all those who have not tagged yet) with my New Paperbacks. I will reciprocate tagging favor.
Here're the links for Paperback editions:
1 http://amzn.to/tfM0bZ
2 http://amzn.to/uZRkoi
6 http://amzn.to/v6VG9i
5 http://amzn.to/tWRxiK
8 http://amzn.to/ua4Tp2
10 http://amzn.to/t1G0dj

Thanks and wish you all the best.


----------



## chrisanthropic

All caught up. Thanks everyone!

kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy, thieves, adventure, dungeons and dragons, fantasy apprentice, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, father and daughter, half elf, strong heroine, female author


----------



## Steve Vernon

And caught up to here!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Caught up:
E.S. Lark x4
HollyA x2 (2 already done)
Paulineh - new one
Kayakruthie - Sunshine Highway

My books, tags, and links for tagging:

Younger Next Decade:
http://amzn.to/sSojvq - paperback
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook
Tags:
exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, dogs, productivity, diabetes, medical

Operation Neurosurgeon:
ebook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U
Tags:
romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers, contemporary fiction, medical

Outcome, A Novel:
ebook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -
paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C
Tags:
cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, contemporary fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers, medical

Thanks so much!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Thanks for the tags. My wife has a new ebook out called *Rescuing Supermom* that I just published. 
Can you tag it with the below tags? Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006JWEQ5S

motherhood, family, marriage, parenting, christian living, step parenting, womens issues, chick lit, homeschooling, womens spirituality, spiritual growth, god, social commentary, christian chick lit, self-help


----------



## Grace Elliot

All up to date  

Happy tagging everyone, and a very happy and healthy Christmas to all my tagging buddies.
Grace x


----------



## Melva

12-21-11
Tagged 

Paulineh -- 4 books
kayakruthie  --  17 books (includes new one)


----------



## Paulineh

The books I have tagged today - 
Taffy by Beca Smejkel (newer ones)
Great Spiritual Stories - DrDin
Thieves at Heart - Chrisanthropic
Rescuing Supermom - Joe Chiappetta
The Attic - Melva (newer tags)
Legend of Lucrezia Borgia - MG Scarbrock (newer tags)

Continuing on now.....
Paulineh


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.  Welcome newbies!


----------



## Paul Hardy

More tags for the following!

Michael Kingswood, Stephanie Zia (a like I missed before), Brina Courtney, Ty Hutchinson (new one), Holly Hook, Nicholas Andrews, LB Gschwandtner, Samantha Sands, Evan Xavier, E S Lark, Peter Meredith (Hell Blade), Regina Pacelli (paperback), Pauline Harding, Ruth Francisco.

Samantha: I’m the zillionth person to say this, but… please give us a list of tags to use on First Look & Wet Dreams. Thanks!

Meanwhile, I have my own little book that would like to be tagged. Don't forget to tag the zombies - it's the eleventh one so it doesn't turn up with the tt method. Just tt and add this list if you haven't already:

post-apocalyptic, end of the world, group therapy, parallel worlds, multiverse, science fiction, genocide, nuclear war, scifi, ptsd, zombies

The link for US kindle and US paperback versions are in the sig. Thanks!


----------



## seventhspell

Hi caught up and new for me today were, 

TLH
RubyGoodnight
Michael Kingswood checked my tags they were right
Holly A Hook
teashopgirl new one so good luck
NicholasAndrews already done
SamanthaSands First Look and Wet Dreams did not have any tags.
Evan J Xavier
E. S. Lark
Tonya Ferguson
Paulineh
kayakruthie new release good luck


----------



## Melva

Tagged

DrDn*(dr.dhillon) -- 3 books --Soul & Reincarnation Kindle and PB  Science Religion & Spirituality  PB
Joe Chiappetta  -- 1 book -- Rescuing SuperMom


----------



## TLH

All caught up to here. Here are my books for tagging. Please ignore the cryptid tag on Stroganov. Some a-hole tagged it that.

CHOP SUEY
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YKZP0M/

*STROGANOV *- *(IGNORE "CRYPTID" TAG PLEASE)*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006K4TVFU


----------



## Amyshojai

Got all the new ones that I could see--after being gone on vacation a few days. Whew! Congrats and welcome to the new books/authors.


----------



## Library4Science

Library4Science
Status: Jane Austen
***
Online

Gender: Male
Western Pa
Posts: 362

View Profile WWW Email Personal Message (Online)

Re: Author Tag Exchange -- COMBINED thread
« Reply #21713 on: December 22, 2011, 08:03:18 AM »

Welcome Newbies! Thank you all for tagging and liking our books! New people, if you have only tagged my newest book, please go through and tag the rest of mine. Thank You!

We just published a new book chronicling the early part of the Alaska gold rush, including instructions on what to bring and how to get there if you want to do some gold mining,-Grin! It doesn't have any tags yet so here they are.

Tags for 'Alaska And The Klondike Gold Fields [Illustrated]': http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006C250NC
Goldrush, Alaska, Klondike, Seward, Alaska purchase, gold fields, miners,gold camp life, Chilkoot Pass, Totem Poles, Northwest Territory, Prospectors, placer mining, hydraulic mining, grubstake

Thanks for tagging,
Cheers,
Charlie

Bargain Formatting & Conversion $15 with scanning & OCR 50¢ per page.


----------



## aaronpolson

I've been out of the loop for a bit, but back in now and tagging away...

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## T.M.souders author

I was away for way too long! I can't seem to keep myself and my kids healthy! All caught up now. I hope everyone has a great holiday!!

*Waiting On Hope*:
Tags: romance contemporary, womens fiction, inspirational romance, contemporary fiction, love story, tragedy, true love, inspirational women, adversity, hope, family drama 
kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-On-Hope-ebook/dp/B005CPD2BC/
paper: http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-Hope-T-M-Souders/dp/1463721013/

*Dashing Through The Snow*
Tags: christmas, tm souders, heart warming, short story, chick lit, small town, romance, holiday

http://www.amazon.com/Dashing-Through-The-Snow-ebook/dp/B005ZUXIT0/


----------



## Caddy

On early today because i want to spend the day makin' love to the color.  T.M. got your Dashing.


----------



## T.M.souders author

Caddy - That's awesome! Thank you and I hope you like it!  Congrat's on the new release, by the way!


----------



## tallulahgrace

All tagged up; welcome to new taggers!

Happy Holidays
Tallulah


----------



## liam.judge

Steve ([email protected]) asked what tagging is.
It help's improve your book's ranking and because of this it can also help increase sales. If you add your book to your forum signature, i will tag it for you.


----------



## soesposito

Caught up with these folks today:

Joe's wife
PaulineH
Paul Hardy
TLH
T.M.souders (Dashing Through the Snow)
Evan
ES Lark
attebery


Mine are in the siggy, thanks...happy holiday to everyone!! xoxo


----------



## [email protected]

My thanks to liam.judge for addressing my post! I appreciate any and all help in this new adventure I have started out on! So I hope I am doing this correctly! Good luck to everyone out there with their book sales and I wish you all a great Holiday and a Happy New Year! 
Steve Wilhelm, author of "Another Time - Another Chance."


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning everyone!
Not much:
TLH - did Perfect Plan if that's okay.
Stevemutt - u need to put tags!

My books, tags, and links for tagging:

Younger Next Decade:
http://amzn.to/sSojvq - paperback
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook
Tags:
exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, dogs, productivity, diabetes, medical

Operation Neurosurgeon:
ebook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
paperback: [URL=http://amzn]http://amzn.to/dae61U[/url]
Tags:
romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers, contemporary fiction, medical

Outcome, A Novel:
ebook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -
paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C
Tags:
cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, contemporary fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers, medical

Thanks so much!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Tagged up to here!


----------



## [email protected]

Please excuse me, I guess I still didn't understand this! 

Another Time - Another Chance - ebook

tags:
romance, love story, time travel, debut eBook, suspense, fate, destiny, drama, general fiction

is this closer to what I am supposed to be doing?

Thank you for your help!
Steve


----------



## teashopgirl

Thanks for the tags, everyone. I am all caught up, except for Steve--what tags would you like?

I have a new book I'd like tagged today. It's in the middle of a free promo, so I'm hoping a tag bump will help.



chicago, guidebook, history, illinois, family travel, travel, travel guide, chicago food, chicago guidebook, kids travel, travel guide for kids, midwest, educational book, art institute

Thanks again,
Laura


----------



## teashopgirl

Looks good, Steve. I tagged you. Looks like I was the first one. You can tag your own book as well.  

All best, Laura


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones, congrats!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

As always, I appreciate the tag backs.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

teashopgirl said:


> Looks good, Steve. I tagged you. Looks like I was the first one. You can tag your own book as well.
> All best, Laura


Hi Laura just tagged you. I can really use some tagging help (from all those who have not tagged yet) with my New Paperbacks. I will reciprocate tagging favor.
Here're the links for Paperback editions:
1 http://amzn.to/tfM0bZ
2 http://amzn.to/uZRkoi
6 http://amzn.to/v6VG9i
5 http://amzn.to/tWRxiK
8 http://amzn.to/ua4Tp2
10 http://amzn.to/t1G0dj

Thanks and wish you all the best.


----------



## kahuna

[email protected]

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Doctor Barbara said:


> Morning everyone!
> Not much:
> TLH - did Perfect Plan if that's okay.
> Stevemutt - u need to put tags!y books, tags, and links for tagging:
> Younger Next Decade:
> Thanks so much!


Doctor Barbara, just tagged your book. I can really use some tagging help (from all those who have not tagged yet) with my New Paperbacks. I will reciprocate tagging favor.
Here're the links for Paperback editions:
1 http://amzn.to/tfM0bZ
2 http://amzn.to/uZRkoi
6 http://amzn.to/v6VG9i
5 http://amzn.to/tWRxiK
8 http://amzn.to/ua4Tp2
10 http://amzn.to/t1G0dj

Thanks and wish you all the best.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Tagged a bunch more.

I'd appreciate tags on my free short story - in particular checking the "free" tag:



Thanks!
Elmore

EDITED to add: And you are of course welcome to take advantage of the free price and download it!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up again - hello and welcome to all new authors.
I really appreciate the return tags and likes.

For those new to tagging (and not so new) this might interest you:
http://www.headlinenewsonline.com/headlinenews/news/a-dead-mans-debt-kindle-edition-tagged-historical-fiction-357-times

2 weeks in a row 'A Dead Man's Debt' has been mentionned because of the number of tags!!
I've no idea who Head-Line-New-Online are - but it's very nice to have the mention and gives me a link to promote. 
Being an optimist by nature, I'm hoping that by whatever means they noticed the book has a lot of tags, also means the book buying public are seeing the book and it's getting a higher profile.

Love to you all, 
Grace x


----------



## Melva

Hello everyone!  Hope everyone is having a wonderful week.

Tagged:

Library4Science  -- 2 books -- hardcover and paperback
T.M.souders, author  -- 3 books
soesposito  --  4 books
[email protected] --  1 book
teashopgirl  -- Planet Explores Chicago
Elmore Hammes  -- Three Avenues of Escape

Thanks everyone for tagging mine.


----------



## chrisanthropic

All caught up. Thanks everyone!

kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy, thieves, adventure, dungeons and dragons, fantasy apprentice, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, father and daughter, half elf, strong heroine, female author


----------



## SamanthaSands

Thanks for the kind welcome; I will work my way back six pages from here. All of my books have tags.

@Doctor Barbara--I will respect your wishes and skip your books. 

Sam


----------



## Kellyfisher319

caught up here!


----------



## Jena H

All caught up again since last visit.

I assume the board might be rather empty over the next few days,but I'll get back when I can.  Enjoy, everyone!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up.

My books:

http://www.amazon.com/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasti.../dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## Steve Vernon

And caught up to here.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up again! Merry Christmas!

-------------------

Mine for the newbies:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Kellyfisher319

Hi all! My newest novella just went live so any and all tags and likes would be much appreciated, it's the third book in my sig. Of course if you haven't tagged my other books yet please feel free! Thanks so much


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.  Merry Christmas to those who celebrate it and Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## friedgreen

Kellyfisher, there aren't any pre-selected tags to place.
ATU
Merry Christmas


----------



## tallulahgrace

Caught up to here~

Happy Holidays!
Tallulah


----------



## Amyshojai

Kellyfisher, I'll happily tag once you've got tags in place. Otherwise I'm caught up.


----------



## Kellyfisher319

Just fixed the tags on my new one, again many thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you tagged. Congrats!


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Stephen, got your new one, congrats!


----------



## Stephen Penner

All caught up! Just tagged and liked:

E.S. Lark
Laura Schaefer
Elmore Hammes
Sukraij Dhillon
Steve Wilhelm
Shannon Esposito
T.M. Sanders
Caddy Rowland
A.C. Harris
Ty Hutchinson
Melva Henderson
Paul Pardy
Pauline Harding

I have a new book which released on kindle just today: Scottish Rite

Would love some tags.  Thanks in advance!

~Stephen


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

[email protected]
soesposito (latest book)
Elmore Hammes (latest book)
Kellyfisher319 (latest book)
Stephen Penner (new book)


----------



## Guest

All caught up. 

Please tag Seattle On Ice and Billionaires, Bullets, Exploding Monkeys if you have a chance.

Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## Harmonious

Caught up.

Appreciate tags especially on

Ten Good Reasons To Lie About Your Age (Romantic Comedy)

which is going through a title change. The title's gone through but not the image yet. The new tags are in the TT, many thanks and happy Christmas.

s


----------



## Becca Smejkal

All caught up.  Have an enjoyable holiday weekend!


----------



## TWErvin2

Been a while since I've been tagging here.

Went back 6 pages.

Was able to tag all new folks since I was here last. Tagged some new works by veterans.

*Tagged* (Kindle + print where possible):
Steve Vernon
brianacourtney
seventhspell
TLH
eAngelaBenson (I had some link problems with the tiny urls)
RubyGoodnight
Caddy
Doctor Barbara
leearco
Michael Kingswood
Melva
Hosanna
Holly A Hook
Kellyfisher319
teashopgirl
Ardyth
TerryS
NicholasAndrews
lynnemurray
Joe Chiapetta
M.G. Scarsbrook
tallulahgrace
friedgreen
1pearl
Grace Elliot
DrDln
Becca Smejkal
D.A. Boulter
LB Gschwandtner
chrisanthropic
phantomimic
SamanthaSands
Evan J Xavier
E. S. Lark
Jena H
Attebery
Tonya Ferguson
audreyauden
Tess St John
Paulineh
kayakruthie
Library4Science
aaronpolson
T.M.souders
soesposito
stevemutt @ aol.com
Amyshojai
Elmore Hammes
Stephen Penner
Harmonious

Think I got everyone 

*Please tag * my recent release:

*Blood Sword * Kindle  and *Blood Sword* print

Also: *Flank Hawk * Kindle and *Flank Hawk * print

Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

Welcome back! I'd already tagged Flank Hawk but got Blood Sword--congrats.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

TWErvin2 said:


> Grace Elliot
> DrDln
> Becca Smejkal
> *Please tag * my recent release:


Just tagged your book TWE. I can really use some tagging help (from all those who have not tagged yet) with my New Paperbacks. I will reciprocate tagging favor.
Here're the links for Paperback editions:
1 http://amzn.to/tfM0bZ
2 http://amzn.to/uZRkoi
6 http://amzn.to/v6VG9i
5 http://amzn.to/tWRxiK
8 http://amzn.to/ua4Tp2
10 http://amzn.to/t1G0dj

Thanks and wish you all the best.


----------



## seventhspell

Caught up today with, 

[email protected]
teashopgirl, new one
Elmore Hammes, new one
Kellyfisher319 new one
Stephen Penner
TWErvin2

good luck to all with new ones
my links are in my signature for new people thanks for any tags back

Happy holidays


----------



## Tonya Ferguson

Here are my books. Please watch as the paperback has some WRONG tags that are now in the negative.

http://www.amazon.com/remember-promises-notes-ashes-ebook/dp/B006MAGB5K/ref=dp_return_1?ie=UTF8&n=133140011&s=digital-text

http://www.amazon.com/remember-love-promises-notes-ashes/dp/0984777202/ref=tmm_pap_title_0
*
Please "like" too.*

*THESE FIRST*
soul stirring
gripping words
tearfully engaging
memoirs

*Then try to bring up some of these*
inspirational
promise
unconditional love
caregiving
grief and loss
healing journey
wisdom
memoir
strong women
endless encouragement
hope
real life struggles
god
inspiring book
alzheimers
caregiving nation

I am off to tag away ;-)


----------



## adammjohnson

I've just uploaded my first book, and am hoping to get a few tags.

http://www.amazon.com/Aletheia-ebook/dp/B006OTB5K0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1324692840&sr=1-1

Note: I am not entirely sure how this works yet: my attempts to add tags myself don't seem to be going through. If other people need to add tags, I'd appreciate it if someone could stick in some or all of the following:

adventure
action adventure
comedy
fantasy adventure
historical fantasy
romance
young adult
kindle

If I am going about this the wrong way, please let me know. Your help is off course appreciated and I will attempt to tag as many of your books as I can! Cheers!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Thanks for the tag backs.


----------



## TLH

All caught up to here. Dr. B thanks for tagging The Perfect Plan.

CHOP SUEY *(tag the paperback if you've already got the kindle version)*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YKZP0M/

STROGANOV - *(IGNORE "CRYPTID" TAG PLEASE)*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006K4TVFU


----------



## [email protected]

Just wanted to say thanks for all the tagging everyone! I will do my attempts at reciprocation as soon as I get back from visiting family on the 28th! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!! Thanks again!



Another Time - Another Chance


----------



## adammjohnson

My thanks to whomever put up the tags for my book. Cheers!


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up again.


----------



## Paulineh

Im busy busy busy preparing for Christmas but got some tags done so far today:
Harmonious
TWErvin2
adammjohnson
TLH (hey loved Chop Suey and will buy it)

I will get back to tagging in a few hours.....If you haven't already tagged mine then I would
appreciate the latest one done first...thanks

Paulineh


----------



## kahuna

adammjohnson

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## chrisanthropic

All caught up. Thanks everyone!

Also, Thieves at Heart is free today and tomorrow on Amazon!

kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy, thieves, adventure, dungeons and dragons, fantasy apprentice, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, father and daughter, half elf, strong heroine, female author


----------



## reviauthor

Hello everyone. What a great community and wonderful thing to do for fellow authors. Tonight I tagged and liked (where the Like button was available) the books below. I appear to have a few hundred pages to catch up on and will be back to do more tomorrow. 

kahuna - Slow Love: A Polynesian Pillow Book
chrisanthropic - Thieves at Heart: The Valley of Ten Crescents
Joe Chiappetta - Rescuing Supermom
Attebery - Seattle on Ice
Michael Yu - The Magical Dragon's Three Gifts
John Bailey Owen - The Hunger But Mainly Death Games: A Parody
bnapier - Tricks of Shadow and Light
ToniD - BADWATER
LeiaShaw - Destiny Unchained
Doctor Barbara - Younger Next Decade
Doctor Barbara - Operation Neurosurgeon
Doctor Barbara - Outcome, A Novel
eAngelaBenson - Telling Your Tale
eAngelaBenson - Telling Your Tale Workbook
Jonas Saul - The Elements
Jonas Saul - The Dead Shoe Society
Judi Coltman - Is It Just Me? or Is Everyone a Little Nuts!
Judi Coltman - In The Name Of The Father
healeyb - A Minor Reflection
C. S. Hand - Splatterism
teashopgirl - The Wizarding World of Harry Potter
teashopgirl - Notes to Self

If anyone would like to reciprocate with tags and likes, here is my book and preferred tags:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ECMJ2G
chick lit, hollywood, rock star, beach read, humorous fiction, bargain books, commercial fiction, contemporary fiction, dating story

Thank you very much in advance. I appreciate it very much, and look forward to tagging and liking more books, and to talking to all of you. Wishing you all very happy holidays!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here. Right now I am just waiting for my wife to wake up so we enjoy/indulge in our early Christmas. We've got family that can only come today so we have arbitrarily "bumped" Christmas ahead by one day and I'm going to be opening my gifts this morning so that we can share all the boodle with our visiting families. 

I might be wrong, but I think my wife has bought me a Kindle. She's been acting VERY mysterious ever since recieving a mysterious looking box from a courier last week.

Here's hoping...

Whatever the gift I am definitely having fun!!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

TWErvin2 (latest book)
adammjohnson
reviauthor


----------



## liam.judge

Hi. 
Can anyone who hasn't tagged my ebook yet, tag it for me? I'm trying to get back at the top of the rankings in my book's category. The link is in my signature below.


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged* (Kindle + print where possible):

reviauthor

*Please tag * my recent release:

*Blood Sword * Kindle  and *Blood Sword* print

Also: *Flank Hawk * Kindle and *Flank Hawk * print

Thanks!


----------



## kahuna

Reviauthor

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Tagged a bunch more (again!)

I'd appreciate tags on my free short story - in particular checking the "free" tag but any of the tags listed are fine:



And please feel free to take advantage of the free price and download it. Hope you enjoy the story.

Thanks!
Elmore


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I don't have much to tag. Happy holidays and Prosperous New Year to all.


----------



## reviauthor

Thank you for the tags and likes. 

TAGGED and LIKED:

liam.judge - Personal Finance For People Who Hate Personal Finance
TWErvin2 - Blood Sword (Kindle and print)
TWErvin2 - Flank Hawk (Kindle and print)
Mcoorlim - And They Called Her Spider
Mcoorlim - Oh Human Child
Mcoorlim - Last Hurrah
Elmore Hammes - Three Avenues of Escape


----------



## Caddy

All caught up. HAPPY HOLIDAYS ALL!

Reviaauthor, you don't have to do hundresd of pages. Just go back 6 pages from where you first came on this thread.


*Hey, everyone*: I have my second book out! I could really use some "*likes*" and *tags*. *Since using the copy and paste only catches 10 tags, I would prefer that you click on this link and then manually click on all 15 tags that are listed for it, please*:http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1323870437&sr=8-4
Again: *PLEASE DO NOT USE THE TAGS BELOW FOR THIS NEW BOOK. PLEASE GO TO THE LINK AND MANUALLY CHECK THE FIRST 15 TAGS LISTED.*
_______________________________________________________________________________________________

*Newbies*: I would love some "*likes*" and "*tags*" for both the *kindle* and the *paperback* of my first book. * For these, please use the tags below for each instead of clicking on the book and picking yourself.* Here are the links:

*Paperback*: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1323870437&sr=8-1
*Tags*: romance, French romance, series, loss of innocence, impressionist, Caddy Rowland, nonconformist, abstract artist, Montmartre, nineteenth century paris.
_____________________________________________________________________________________________
*Kindle*: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1323870437&sr=8-1
*Tags*: romance, French romance, series, loss of innocence, impressionist, Caddy Rowland, nonconformist, abstract artist, Montmartre, nineteenth century paris.
_______________________________________________________________________________________________Thank you!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new ones.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Hello to the newcomers. 
All caught up. 

Thank you for the return tags and likes. 
Happy Christmas to you all.
Grace x


----------



## Jena H

All caught up again...  welcome to the newcomers!... and just in time, too, as the holiday festivities are about to begin.

I'll be back on Monday...  I hope everyone has a great holiday!!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Wow, I thought there would have been fewer people posting due to Christmas, but there has been more activity!
And btw, Merry Christmas everyone.

Caught up:
DrDln - I have previously gotten all your paperbacks. 
stevemutt x1
teashopg x3 new one and two others
Elmore x1
Kellyfish x The Choice
Stephen Penner - Scottish Rite (but not author's names)
TWErvin x4
adammjohnson
Paulineh - new dip recipes
reviauthor x1
Mcoorlim x3

My books, tags, and links for tagging:

Younger Next Decade:
http://amzn.to/sSojvq - paperback
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook
Tags:
exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, dogs, productivity, diabetes, medical

Operation Neurosurgeon:
ebook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U
Tags:
romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers, contemporary fiction, medical

Outcome, A Novel:
ebook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -
paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C
Tags:
cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, contemporary fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers, medical

Thanks so much!


----------



## TLH

Question for you taggers in the know. So I tagged my book with appropriate tags that I think represent it best. But like in the last week or so, it's acquired all these other tags that have nothing to do with my book. How do these tags get there? Random people?


----------



## TLH

Caught up again.

CHOP SUEY (tag the paperback if you've already got the kindle version)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YKZP0M/

*(Please tag the first 15 tags that appear, don't go to page that shows them all, those tags with few hits don't represent the book)*
STROGANOV 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006K4TVFU


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Tagging away again. Thanks for the tag backs.


----------



## reviauthor

Caddy - Thank you for that info! I had gone back about 12 pages from where I came in and am working through, but this is good to know. 

Also TAGGED and LIKED today:

JBarry22 - Masters of the Mind
Jonas Saul - The Crypt, Bad Vibes, The Warning, Dark Visions, The Threat, Suicide Notes 
AdriannaWhite - Naughty Cinderella, A Moonlit Night Saga: Episodes 1 - 4, Detective John Sanders' Erotica Noire, A Moonlit Night, A Moonlit Night Saga: Council of Elders, A Moonlit Night Saga: The Awakening
Grace Elliot - Cat Pies, Eulogy's Secret, A Dead Man's Debt
aaronpolson - Echoes of the Dead, The Editing Ninja, The Undead, Write Hard, Vengeful Spirits, The House Eaters
friedgreen - An Illusion Of Hell, The Horror Of The Shade, The Punished, The Haunting At Red Feathers, Hell Blade
*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) - The Power of Breathing, A Simple Solution to America's Weight Problem, Soul and Reincarnation, Forever Young, In Search of God, A Treasure of Great Spiritual Stories
mboyd1978 - Z.N.A.
Amyshojai - Complete Kitten Care, Complete Care for Your Aging Cat, Complete Care for Your Aging Dog, Pet Care in the New Century, Dog & Cat ComPETability
Jena H - Nobody's Perfect, Fool Me Once
Caddy - Gastien Part 1: The Cost of the Dream, Gastien Part 2: From Dream to Destiny
TLH - Chop Suey, Stroganov


----------



## Steve Vernon

And caught up to here.

Hope you folks are all having a Merry Christmas!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Mcoorlim

TLH: Yeah, i think someone randomly put those tags there. You can request on here to have them voted down.


----------



## SamanthaSands

Happy Holidays Everyone!

I've liked and tagged from page 886 to here. Thanks for the return likes and tags.

Sam


----------



## kahuna

McOorlim

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Kellyfisher319

Caught up! Hope everyone enjoys their holiday!


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up too--Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!


----------



## Melva

TLH said:


> Question for you taggers in the know. So I tagged my book with appropriate tags that I think represent it best. But like in the last week or so, it's acquired all these other tags that have nothing to do with my book. How do these tags get there? Random people?


Some people get a charge out of going to miscellaneous books and putting inappropriate tags . . . sort of like someone putting a brown paper bag of dog feces at your front door, lighting it, and ringing the doorbell and standing back to see you trying to stomp it out. They have nothing better to do. Sometimes it is by accident when someone does a copy and paste to tag a book, then goes to your book with 'TT' technique and they paste in the other books tags without realizing they hadn't copied to paste yours. Sadly, some are added maliciously, some are added by mistake. If the person who added them can delete them by using the TT technique before anyone else tags them, they can be removed. But if someone has already tagged them, other than the one who added them, the only way to get rid of them that I know of is to have everyone vote them down to keep the undesirable tags in a negative balance.

If you'll list the tags you do want, I will go in a vote down the ones you don't want.


----------



## pkdavies

Hi,

Completely new here, so I thought I'd ask someone with more experience where I should begin with tagging.

There's no way I can go through all 900 pages of this thread and tag, but where would a good starting point be?

Thank you in advance for the help.

Here is my Kindle book:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006NLTJ98/?tag=kbpst-20

Here are the preferred tags:
*infidelity, liar, lying, cheating, husband cheating, wife cheating, pathological lying*

Once again, thank you in advance.


----------



## Melva

All tagged up --- ATU!

kellyfisher319  --  New book
Stephen Penner  --  New Book
HaRMONIOUS  --  Ten Good Reasons . . . paperback
TWErvin2  --  4 books
adammjohnson  -- 1 book
reviauthor  -- 1 book
mcoorlim  --  3 books
TLH  -- I went to your book STROGANOV and voted down all tags from 'paranormal' down to 'young adult' (whichever one was the last tag). I voted down all of the tags that were low (7 and below) in number.


----------



## TLH

Thanks for the explanation Melva. The time people have on their hands.

Anyway if you all could *VOTE DOWN *these tags for *STROGANOV*, I would appreciate it. Thanks.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B006K4TVFU/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

*paranormal
cryptid
kids
romance
ghosts
scfi
teens
young adult*


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers and congratulations on the new releases.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. Once you have done that, please go to your Amazon profile page and post the link. Once taggers see that you’ve done that, you’re more likely to get reciprocal tags. 

Go to your Amazon (UK or DE) profile page and post the link. To see if you've been tagged, go to the box on the left and look for "see all #### tagged items." Click on that and you'll see the list.

We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

Clicking “agree with these tags” doesn’t work. That is used when we need to downvote maltags such as “outrageous price” on a 99 cent book. Once you click “agree with these tags” a gray check will appear on the right side of the tag. Hover over it until another box appears and click “no.”

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you’re done. However, if an author has requested specific tags, you can copy and paste them into the same box. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

We also ask that you don’t use tags naming other author’s books or other author’s names such as Harry Potter, J.K. Rowling, Stephen King, etc. Most of us won’t tag them. Use genre, subgenre and descriptive tags to get the most visibility for your books.


----------



## kahuna

PK Davies

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Merry Christmas!

Caught up:
pkdavies x1
TLH - voted down your 8 requested tags.

My books, tags, and links for tagging:

Younger Next Decade:
http://amzn.to/sSojvq - paperback
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook
Tags:
exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, dogs, productivity, diabetes, medical

Operation Neurosurgeon:
ebook:http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U
Tags:
romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers, contemporary fiction, medical

Outcome, A Novel:
ebook: [URL=http://amzn]http://amzn.to/oSrMRg[/url] -
paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C
Tags:
cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, contemporary fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers, medical

Thanks so much!


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.  Voted down the requested vote down tags.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## mdotterer

Hi Everyone! I just found this thread and I'm learning about tags. Who knew?

I've gone back a few pages and tagged several books. Will do more after dinner, hopefully. I'd love it people would tag my book, both paperback and Kindle versions. The best tags are:

Titanic, Titanic time travel, Time travel romance, historical romance, science fiction, science fiction romance, Edwardian Era, Thomas Andrews, alternate history, Titanic alternate history

If you see the tags listed below, I'd love it if you vote them down, since they are not at ALL what the book is about:
paranormal romance, fairly godmother, erotica, sexy romance, Jill Myles, magic, erotic romance, erotic novella

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Time-Travel-Journals-Shipbuilder-ebook/dp/B005JU99NA
Paperback: http://www.amazon.com/Time-Travel-Journals-Shipbuilder/dp/1463695977/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

Thanks everyone!


----------



## mdotterer

Oh, I forgot to add the link to my profile page to show which books I've tagged. Here it is:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/products/ref=tag_sty_mn_m_p?ie=UTF8&page=1


----------



## lynnemurray

I hope the holidays are treating you all well so far!

Today I liked and tagged:

Pauline Harding - 4x
Steve Wilhelm
Laura Schaefer
Kelly Fisher - 2x - 3rd previously tagged
Stephen Penner - new one
Terry W. Ervin II - 2 x in pb & ebok
JF Christian
Samantha Sands - 5x
Poker King Davies
Ty Hutchinson - downvoted the 8 unacceptable tags
Marlene Dotterer - ebook & pb _ couldn’t find the unacceptable tags, hope that’s good news!

Thanks to everyone who tagged/liked my books!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## Gabriel Beyers

I've got a new book out.  Contemplations of Dinner.  The link is below and here are the tags:

  
horror, paranormal, short stories, anthology, supernatural, suspense, ghost, monsters, halloween, werewolf, alien invasion, murder, haunted house, witchcraft

Thank you.  I will start catching back up.


----------



## kahuna

Gabriel Beyers
M Dotterer

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## reviauthor

Thank you for the tags and likes. 

TAGGED and LIKED today:

Melva (x 7)
Tonya Ferguson (Kindle and paperback)
Paul Hardy (Kindle and paperback)
Kellyfisher319 (x 3)
audreyauden (Kindle and paperback)
Michael Kingswood (x 1)
Harmonious (x 3 - one Kindle, the other Kindle and paperback)
brinacourtney (x 2)
seventhspell (x 6)
RubyGoodnight (x 1)
leearco (x 3)
Hosanna (x 1)
Holly A Hook (x 4)
teashopgirl (x 1)
Alex MacLean (Kindle and paperback)
Ardyth (x 3)
TerryS (x 1)
NicholasAndrews (Kindle and paperback)
lynnemurray (x 6)
M. G. Scarsbrook (x 7)
1pearl (x 4)
Becca Smejkal (x 1)
D.A. Boulter (x 6)
LB Gschwandtner (x 1)
Steve Vernon (x 7)
phantomimic (x 1)
Joe Chiappetta (x 6)
pkdavies (x 1)
TLH (voted down requested tags)
mdotterer (Kindle and paperback)
Gabriel Beyers (x 1)
SamanthaSands (x 5)


----------



## Steve Vernon

And I have caught up to here!


----------



## pkdavies

OK, no kidding about these forums moving fast!

So far I've tagged:

Joe Chiappetta
liam.judge
kahuna
M. G. Scarsbrook
Caddy
tallulahgrace
Kellyfisher319
friedgreen
1pearl
Grace Elliot

I will be visiting this thread periodically throughout the day and catching up bit by bit...should be done by tomorrow.

Thanks to all who've tagged me so far.


----------



## friedgreen

ATU


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

pkdavies
mdotterer
Gabriel Beyers (new book)

TLH: i voted down unwanted tags


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the new ones, congrats!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Tagging away! Thanks for the tag backs, peeps.


----------



## charney13

Just finished tagging about 20 books, and will carve out time each day to do the same. This is a great idea....

Here's my book: Chasing Glenn Beck http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Glenn-Beck-Experiment-Conversation/dp/0984792708/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1324917717&sr=1-2

My preferred tags are: glenn beck, politics, twitter, political humor, bullying

Thanks to all; now...back to tagging!


----------



## kahuna

charney 13

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you tagged Charney13


----------



## TLH

Thanks to everyone who has voted down these tags. I appreciate it. I've tagged kindle and paperbacks for everyone, running out of things to tag. If you could tag my three books below, I would appreciate it. Thanks.

Also if you haven't VOTED DOWN these tags for STROGANOV, I would appreciate it. Thanks.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B006K4TVFU/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

paranormal
cryptid
kids
romance
ghosts
scfi
teens
young adult


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up despite Christmas! 
Thanks for the tags and likes. 
Grace x

(Links in the signature below)


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.  Welcome newbies.


----------



## SamanthaSands

I'm caught up to here. Thank you for the likes and tags in return.

Sam


----------



## Steve Vernon

Catching up to here.

I've got a few more tasks to accomplish. Then I need to pull on my boots and head up the street. A local video store has just announced that they are closing up for good. I am sad to see them go but I'm definitely eager to pick up a few discounted dvd's.


----------



## Becca Smejkal

All caught up - thanks for the tags!


----------



## Melva

TLH said:


> Thanks for the explanation Melva. The time people have on their hands.
> 
> Anyway if you all could *VOTE DOWN *these tags for *STROGANOV*, I would appreciate it. Thanks.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B006K4TVFU/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
> 
> *paranormal
> cryptid
> kids
> romance
> ghosts
> scfi
> teens
> young adult*


Those are the ones I voted down.


----------



## Melva

mdotterer said:


> Oh, I forgot to add the link to my profile page to show which books I've tagged. Here it is:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/products/ref=tag_sty_mn_m_p?ie=UTF8&page=1


You've tagged my book The Attic, but could you go ahead and tag my other books under my signature?
Thanks


----------



## Melva

All Tagged Up:

pkdavies  -- 1 book
mdotterer -- 2 books (please tag mine)
Gabriel Beyers  -- 2 books
charney13  -- 1 book


----------



## Alex MacLean

Lots of new books since my last visit. I'm all caught up again. Hope you all had a great Christmas.


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Hey all, added a new short story (Amazonian Princess), if you could help with the tagging I would very much appreciate it.

Thanks,
Adrianna


----------



## Amyshojai

Got it, Adriana. All caught up.


----------



## Jena H

Okay, so we got a few newbies here... who knew the Christmas holiday would be as busy as this??

Thanks one and all.  Back in a couple more days.


----------



## Gabriel Beyers

Thanks for all of the tags.  I'm getting closer to being caught up.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Hope everyone is having some great time off and fun with family & food!

Caught up:
mdotterer x2
Gavriel x1
friedgreen - Hell Blade
Charney13 x1

I've had a surge in the children's books sales - I guess because of Christmas, so would appreciate for awhile, tags on them to keep up the momentum. Here are the links for the ebooks:

http://amzn.to/a9c0wr
http://amzn.to/cofY70
http://amzn.to/9fadaI

Tags: barbara ebel, children's books, children's picture books, childrens ebooks, dog books, dogs, pets, childrens nonfiction, social situations, animals, therapy dog

There are some weird tags, and I found really weird ones to do with mystery books and humor on the UK site. It seems like many of us are having strange tag trouble lately!


----------



## reviauthor

Caught up to here.

*TODAY:*
BowlOfCherries (x 2)
charney13 (x 1)
AdriannaWhite (x 1)
Doctor Barbara (children's books x 3)
E. S. Lark (x 1)
Tess St John (x 4)
Paulineh (x 1)
kayakruthie (x 1)
tallulahgrace (x 4)
Evan J Xavier (x 2)
Library4Science (x 1)
T.M.souders, author (x 2)
soesposito (x 4)
[email protected] (x 1)
Stephen Penner (x 1)
adammjohnson (x 1)

------

If you're coming in after the holidays, I would greatly appreciate tags and likes for my book:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ECMJ2G
chick lit, hollywood, rock star, beach read, humorous fiction, bargain books, commercial fiction, contemporary fiction, dating story

Thank you very much to all who have tagged and will tag!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here.


----------



## Library4Science

Library4Science
Status: Jane Austen
***
Online

Gender: Male
Western Pa
Posts: 372

Re: Author Tag Exchange -- COMBINED thread
« Reply #21713 on: December 27, 2011, 06:23:18 AM »

Welcome Newbies! Thank you all for tagging and liking our books! New people, if you have only tagged my newest book, please go through and tag the rest of mine. Thank You!

We just published a new book chronicling the early part of the Alaska gold rush, including instructions on what to bring and how to get there if you want to do some gold mining,-Grin! It doesn't have any tags yet so here they are.

Tags for 'Alaska And The Klondike Gold Fields [Illustrated]': http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006C250NC
Goldrush, Alaska, Klondike, Seward, Alaska purchase, gold fields, miners,gold camp life, Chilkoot Pass, Totem Poles, Northwest Territory, Prospectors, placer mining, hydraulic mining, grubstake

Thanks for tagging,
Cheers,
Charlie

Bargain Formatting & Conversion $15 with scanning & OCR 50¢ per page.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

charney13
AdriannaWhite (new book)


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged* (Kindle + print where possible):

Mcoorlim
pkdavies
mdotterer
Gabriel Beyers
charney13
Alex MacLean
AdriannaWhite

caught up 

*Please tag * my recent release:

*Blood Sword * Kindle  and *Blood Sword* print

Also: *Flank Hawk * Kindle and *Flank Hawk * print

Thanks!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

My wife has a new ebook out called *Rescuing Supermom* that I recently published. 
Can you tag it with the below tags? Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006JWEQ5S

motherhood, family, marriage, parenting, christian living, step parenting, womens issues, chick lit, homeschooling, womens spirituality, spiritual growth, god, social commentary, christian chick lit, self-help

PS. It's also free to borrow for any Amazon Prime members.


----------



## pkdavies

I'm continuing my push forward and have tagged the following people:

Joe Chiappetta
liam.judge
kahuna
M. G. Scarsbrook
Caddy
tallulahgrace
Kellyfisher319
friedgreen
1pearl
Grace Elliot
Doctor Barbara
Evan J Xavier
E. S. Lark
Jena H
Steve Vernon
Tonya Ferguson
Melva
audreyauden
Holly A Hook
LB Gschwandtner

Here's the link to my book: http://www.amazon.com/Definitive-Guide-Reading-Faces-ebook/dp/B006NLTJ98/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325000702&sr=8-1

tags: *infidelity, liar, lying, cheating, husband cheating, wife cheating, pathological lying*


----------



## Guest

All caught up.

Please tag and "like" Seattle On Ice if you have a moment:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063Y6ZEW/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## tallulahgrace

I've liked and tagged to here; great to see so many new faces!

Happy Holidays~
Tallulah


----------



## TLH

All caught up to here. Attebery, glad you didn't change your monkeys cover. I always liked it.

CHOP SUEY
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YKZP0M

THE PERFECT PLAN
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057FJD1U/

STROGANOV
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006K4TVFU/
Please tag everything EXCEPT THESE TAGS. Thanks.

paranormal
cryptid
kids
romance
ghosts
scfi
teens
young adult


----------



## Caddy

Caught up again.  Congrats on the new releases everyone.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here.


----------



## Kellyfisher319

caught up!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Everyone tagged and caught up! 

Return tags and likes (links in my signature) much appreciated,
Grace x


----------



## Tess St John

Okay, peeps, I'm caught up after being out of town!

Thanks for any and all tags back.


----------



## phil1861

ran last five.


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged your book, Phil1861, welcome!


----------



## mdotterer

Thanks for all the tags! I got more done today.

Tallulah Grace
Joe Chiappetta, Denise Chiappetta
A. C. Harris
Barbara Ebel
Jean Louise
Dana Hayes, J Hinson
Adrianna White (and Black)
Alex MacLean
Melva Henderson (the other books)
Becca Smejkal
Steve Vernon
Samantha Sands
Amy Shojai
Phillip Bryant
Tess St. John
Grace Elliot
Kelly Fisher


----------



## kahuna

Phil 1861

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## lynnemurray

Welcome newcomers and congratulations to those with new books!

Today I liked and tagged:

Gabriel Beyers - new one
Michael Charney
Adrianna Black - Amazonian Princess & Council of Elders - rest previously tagged
Phillip Bryant

Thanks to everyone who tagged/liked my books!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## A. Rosaria

Caught up.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Welcome to all of you wonderful new people.

Tagged up to here.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

phil1861
A. Rosaria (latest books)


----------



## pkdavies

My tagging progress so far:

Joe Chiappetta
liam.judge
kahuna
M. G. Scarsbrook
Caddy
tallulahgrace
Kellyfisher319
friedgreen
1pearl
Grace Elliot
Doctor Barbara
Evan J Xavier
E. S. Lark
Jena H
Steve Vernon
Tonya Ferguson
Melva
audreyauden
Holly A Hook
LB Gschwandtner
[email protected]
teashopgirl
*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon)
Elmore Hammes
SamanthaSands
BowlOfCherries
tallulahgrace
Stephen Penner
Harmonious
TWErvin2
adammjohnson
TLH

Here's a link to my book: http://www.amazon.com/Definitive-Guide-Reading-Faces-ebook/dp/B006NLTJ98/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325078865&sr=8-1

Tags: *infidelity, liar, lying, cheating, husband cheating, wife cheating, pathological lying, how to tell if someone is lying, body language, compulsive liar*


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Good morning!

Caught up -
phil1861 x1
A.Rosaria x4

I've had a surge in the children's books sales - I guess because of Christmas, so would appreciate for awhile, tags on them to keep up the momentum. Here are the links for the ebooks:

http://amzn.to/a9c0wr
http://amzn.to/cofY70
http://amzn.to/9fadaI

Tags: barbara ebel, children's books, children's picture books, childrens ebooks, dog books, dogs, pets, childrens nonfiction, social situations, animals, therapy dog


----------



## tallulahgrace

Hello Everyone~

Caught up with the newbies; welcome!

Cheers~
Tallulah


----------



## Becca Smejkal

All caught up - thanks for the tags!

Have a great day!


----------



## seventhspell

Hi, Caught up today with new to me, 
adammjohnson good luck
reviauthor
Mcoorlim
mdotterer
Gabriel Beyers good luck 
BowlOfCherries had already got you somehow?
charney13
AdriannaWhite new one  good luck
A. Rosaria


----------



## William Woodall

Caught up!

Here are mine:

Cry for the Moon (The Last Werewolf Hunter Series)

Behind Blue Eyes (The Last Werewolf Hunter Series)

More Golden Than Day (The Last Werewolf Hunter Series)

Tags for all three of them should be as follows:

werewolf, 
christian fiction, 
fantasy, 
kindle, 
adventure, 
young adult, 
texas,
action,
christian fantasy,
series

Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi William, got your books tagged.


----------



## Stephen Penner

All caught up! Just tagged and "liked" the following authors' book(s):

P.K. Davies
A. Rosaria
Jacqueline Girdner
Marlene Dotterer
Phillip Bryant
Tess St. John
Kelly Fisher
Mike Attebery
Denise Chiapetta
Terry W. Ervin II
J.F. Kristin
Gabriel Beyers
Adriana Black
Steve Vernon
Alex MacLean
Michael Charney
Samantha Sands
Peter Meredith
Regina Pacelli
Michael Coorlim
Elmore Hammes
Tonya Ferguson
Adam M. Johnson
Stephanie Zia

My newest books are: 
Scottish Rite (A Maggie Devereaux Mystery, #1) 
Blood Rite (A Maggie Devereaux Mystery, #2)

Thanks!


----------



## kahuna

William Woodall

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

phil1861 said:


> ran last five.


Just tagged your book phil. Mine are in signature for those who have not tagged yet. Thanks.


----------



## AMeredith

Here's mine!!!

http://www.amazon.com/Irresistible-Fear-Redeeming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B006QQUGSS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325105424&sr=8-1

Thanks!

Meredith


----------



## audreyauden

All right! Caught up to here!

For newbies on the thread, here are my books and preferred tags for each. Thanks for tags and likes!

===

Realms Unreel paperback: http://amzn.to/tqCNh2

multiverse, cyberspace, creation myth, tree of knowledge, immortality, steampunk, neil gaiman, da vinci code, cyberpunk, speculative fiction, snow crash, virtual worlds, science fiction, science fantasy, hunger games

===

Realms Unreel ebook: Realms Unreel

multiverse, cyberspace, creation myth, tree of knowledge, immortality, steampunk, neil gaiman, da vinci code, cyberpunk, speculative fiction, snow crash, virtual worlds, science fiction, science fantasy, hunger games

===

=== WHOM I'VE TAGGED AND LIKED ===

I've tagged and liked everybody's work from page 860 forward. A complete list is visible on my Amazon tagging profile (http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao). However, if you think I missed you, just send me a private message, and I'm happy to double-check!

Here's whom I've tagged since my last post:

BowlOfCherries (paperback)
Paulineh (4 books)
Kayakruthie (7 books)
Joe Chiappetta (wife's new book)
TLH (downvoted/removed irrelevant tags, tagged paperback)
[email protected] (1 book)
Teashopgirl (new book)
Elmore Hammes (short story)
SamanthaSands (5 books)
Stephen Penner (new book)
TWErvin2 (6 books - 4 US, 2 UK)
Adammjohnson (new book)
Reviauthor (1 book)
Mcoorlim (3 books)
Pkdavies (1 book)
Mdotterer (2 books)
Gabriel Beyers (new book, old book)
Charney13 (new book)
AdriannaWhite (new story)
Phil1861 (1 book)
William Woodall (3 books)
AMeredith (1 book)


----------



## Grace Elliot

Nice to see more new authors. Welcome! 

Thaks for the tags and likes - m links are in the signature. 
G x


----------



## Steve Vernon

Tagged up to here.

Time for supper. Then I need to go and pick up my new pair of glasses.


----------



## Caddy

Welcome newbies.  All caught up.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up for the moment. On vacation, and tagging using a touch-pad is a pain!

Enjoy the season.


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Caught up.  Happy to see all the new authors coming here!


----------



## metaphorassassin

Greetings All! Really cool thread, I'd super-duper appreciate tagging help with my book:

http://www.amazon.com/Holding-Bruised-Blossoms-Attempted-Genetic/dp/1461049482/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_1
Paperbook

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006OBVD4G
Kindle

When you say you're all caught up, does that mean I shouldn't do anyone's tags (newbie ears flopping out)?


----------



## kahuna

Metaphor Assassin

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Amyshojai

metaphorassassin said:


> When you say you're all caught up, does that mean I shouldn't do anyone's tags (newbie ears flopping out)?


No, it means that individual has tagged ALL the preceding pages--it's a place-marker for that person. So this post marks where I'm caught up. *s*

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. Once you have done that, please go to your Amazon profile page and post the link. Once taggers see that you've done that, you're more likely to get reciprocal tags.

Go to your Amazon (UK or DE) profile page and post the link. To see if you've been tagged, go to the box on the left and look for "see all #### tagged items." Click on that and you'll see the list.

We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

Clicking "agree with these tags" doesn't work. That is used when we need to downvote maltags such as "outrageous price" on a 99 cent book. Once you click "agree with these tags" a gray check will appear on the right side of the tag. Hover over it until another box appears and click "no."

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. However, if an author has requested specific tags, you can copy and paste them into the same box. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

We also ask that you don't use tags naming other author's books or other author's names such as Harry Potter, J.K. Rowling, Stephen King, etc. Most of us won't tag them. Use genre, subgenre and descriptive tags to get the most visibility for your books.


----------



## Jena H

All caught up again.  Nice to see more newcomers.  MetaphorAssassin, I see that Amyshojai answered your question.  Going back six pages is the best advice.  When you do it and tag all posters and their books, it'll seem like a ton of work, but going forward the next time it'll be much easier.


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Hi! Long time no tag. I'm going back, to get forward.

Here's my newest. 

All the rest are in the signature! Thanks a bunch, and I hope everyone has big plans for the incoming year.

Best,
AyVee


----------



## teashopgirl

All caught up after about a week away. I went back seven pages and tagged+liked all the newbies and new books. Here is a list...if I don't mention you by name, I tagged you in a previous session:

metaphorassassin
AMeredith
Sandy Harper
William Woodall
Dr. Barbara
A. Rosaria
phil1861
Tess St. John
AdriannaWhite
Alex Maclean
charney13
BowlofCherries
Gabriel Beyers
mdotterer
pkdavies
SamanthaSands
Mcoorlim
reviauthor
Paulineh
TLH
adammjohnson
TWErvin2
Stephen Penner
Melva
Elmore Hammes
DrDln
Joe Chiappetta

I have a new one for tagging. Planet Explorers Philadelphia is free today.  Preferred tags: American history, cheap kindle books, family travel, constitution, family-friendly, guidebooks, travel, kids travel, middle grade, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, tween, liberty bell, Philly guide

I'd also love more tags for: 

Thank you all so much.  Happy new year!


----------



## teashopgirl

AllureVanSanz: I just tagged all of your books.


----------



## friedgreen

ATU Happy New Year people


----------



## A. Rosaria

Caught up.


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Thanks Laura, hit up all your books as well.

Also made it about three pages back and all the way forward. I still have about 3 pages left to check, but I'll start up again tomorrow.

Thanks for the tags!

Books are in the sig! Start with the newest if you wouldn't mind. 

Best,
AyVee


----------



## Steve Vernon

All tagged up with no place to go!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Thanks so much for the tag backs everyone.


----------



## Caddy

All tagged up.  Have a good day!


----------



## Amyshojai

All tagged up, too.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

William Woodall
Stephen Penner (latest book)
AMeredith
metaphorassassin
AllureVanSanz (new book)
teashopgirl (latest book)


----------



## Guest

Caught up. Would appreciate tags on BBEM and Seattle On Ice.


----------



## Cliff Ball

I haven't done this in a long time...

I need New Frontier, my newest novel tagged: http://www.amazon.com/Frontier-speculative-fiction-history-ebook/dp/B006ONBPVU Just use the ones that already there

Plus I have two shorts: http://www.amazon.com/Dust-Storm-short-western-ebook/dp/B006KH7H4E
and http://www.amazon.com/Voyager-and-the-Aliens-ebook/dp/B005NK19MU

Thanks!


----------



## AllureVanSanz

ATU. Had to giggle, Steve Vernon, when I came across "Horror Noir click on tag" with 25 agrees. Funny how often that happens.

Appreciate the tag backs everyone. I'm going forward from today, so if you haven't posted in a day or so, I'll get you on the upkeep.

Books are in Signature. Newest is Candied Cane. It could use some heavy petting.

Best,
Ayvee.


----------



## JaymeMorse

Hi everyone!

Haven't been in this thread in awhile! I tagged everyone from 10 pages back.

I would appreciate tags on a new release: http://www.amazon.com/Howl-1-ebook/dp/B006Q1L7MM/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

Plus an older release that doesn't have many tags: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005XKWQ18/?tag=kbpst-20

You can just agree with the tags that are already there.
Thanks!


----------



## metaphorassassin

Amyshojai,

Thanks a ton for the overview - that's exactly what I needed to hear.  I'll totally bust out some vicious tagging tonight. 
Thanks to all who've already tagged me, sweet!  I didn't know I had an amazon UK profile.   Now I see the link showing 
what books I have tagged on my profile, gotcha.  Operation tagmonster will soon commence.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Back up to date again. 
A happy new year everyone 
Grace x


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Good evening! Caught up and welcome newbies.
WilliamW x3
AMeredith
Metaphor x2
teashopg - new one
CliffBall x3
JaymeMorse x3

I've had a surge in the children's books sales - I guess because of Christmas, so would appreciate for awhile, tags on them to keep up the momentum. Here are the links for the ebooks:

http://amzn.to/a9c0wr
http://amzn.to/cofY70
http://amzn.to/9fadaI

Tags:
series, children's book series, barbara ebel, children's books, children's picture books, childrens ebooks, dog books, dogs, pets, childrens nonfiction, social situations, animals, therapy dog


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

The most popular word appears to be all caught up.  What does this mean? Every book on the last 6 pages in tagged!!! Just wonder.


----------



## mdotterer

Scream! I just finished writing this post and my computer decided to close everything before I could post it. So frustrating. 

Essentially I got everyone up to here. Thanks to everyone who tagged me!


----------



## TLH

All caught up again.

CHOP SUEY
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YKZP0M

THE PERFECT PLAN
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057FJD1U/

STROGANOV
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006K4TVFU/
Please tag everything EXCEPT THESE TAGS. Thanks.

paranormal
cryptid
kids
romance
ghosts
scfi
teens
young adult


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here!


----------



## A. Rosaria

All caught up.


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Determined to keep up this time!

So far so good. Caught up.



The rest in signature. But if you've been around a while, you probably have all those.

<3 Thanks a bunch.

Best,
AyVee


----------



## Paulineh

Hi there. I have added another book which is in my signature called *Crock Pot Beef* and I would love some 'likes' if you have time.

I am still working through the last few pages for tagging now. Chirstmas has slowed me down but I am back to full speed again.
Will post some more that I have done in a few hours.

Cheers
Pauline


----------



## Paulineh

OK I am back again with some 'likes' and tagging I have done:

Gastian P2  by Caddy
Maggie & In the Path of the Dragon by Melva
Grave Situation by Alex McLean
Compatability by Amyshojai
Nobodys Perfect by Jena H
Chester the Chesapeake by Dr Barbara
Rock Stars Girl by reviauthor
Klondike Gold Fields by Library4Science
Emmas Chance by Tess St John
They met at Shiloh by phil1861
Shipbuilder by Mdotterer

Will come back to do more tomorrow.
Pauline


----------



## Caddy

Congrats to the newbies and to those with new additions.  I have tagged to here.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Cliff Ball
JaymeMorse
Paulineh (new book)


----------



## aaronpolson

I've been out of the loop with some family issues (new baby and middle son in the hospital, yikes!), but back tagging now...

Thanks for the tags in return!


----------



## brianjanuary

I'd appreciate it if you'd like and tag mine, and I'll reciprocate if you let me know who you are!

Here are my Kindle links:

http://amzn.com/B006QCZF3S]http://amzn.com/B005WM0HN6 
http://amzn.com/B006QCZF3S[/url]

Thanks!

Brian January


----------



## 55168

Hello, everyone! I'm new and have started tagging and liking y'all's books-moving my way up the thread and trying not to miss anyone. 

I would greatly appreciate tags and likes on my new e-book Spacejet (or click the cover in my signature). Here's a suggested list that, I think, best describes the story:

science-fiction, adventure, action, humor, space jock, waitress, texas, gay, alien invasion, aliens, tentacles, romance, ray guns, female characters, indie

Thanks a lot! Now back to tagging/liking.


----------



## kahuna

Brian January
Malhael

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## tallulahgrace

All tagged up to here, great to see so many new authors joining us!

@brianjanuary Both of your links go to Silver, had to copy and past the links to tag both books. Also, it's customary to go back 6 pages from your post and like/tag the books on those pages. It's also a good idea to visit this thread daily as it moves very quickly.

Cheers~
Tallulah
http://www.books2heart.com Free and Sponsored Ads for Indie Authors


----------



## Maud Muller

Haven't visited in a while. Went back seven pages to catch up. Will appreciate some tags back. With all those Kindle Gift Cards out there and a Presidential election year coming up, hoping they'll be some interest in my books. Confessions of a Liberal Lover for those who want to laugh and The Neocon Conspiracy for those who think this country is in real trouble.

Thanks for the tags and good luck to all the authors on this thread.


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up. Welcome to the new authors and "hi" to the returning ones. *s*


----------



## Harmonious

All caught up... Big thanks for all the new tags coming in.

My new cover and re-titling have gone through, definitely staying with it so would really appreciate TT tags on

How To Win As A Widow

Also, this one if you haven't done it already



THANK YOU and happy new year!


----------



## Becca Smejkal

All caught up - have a great day!

Happy New Year!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Up to date with my tagging. 
All your return tags and likes much appreciated 
thank you,
Grace x


----------



## kea

Hi all, 
I'm new to this thread, so I hope I did it all right.
I have tagged the following people's work:
pkdavies
TLH - voted down requests
kahuna
caddy
Doctor Barbara
reviauthor
Library4Science
TWErvin2
Joe Chiappetta
Attebery
Grace Elliot
William Woodall
AMeredith
Sandy Harper
audreyauden
Steve Vernon
D.A. Boulter
metaphorassassin
Amyshojai
Jena H
teashopgirl
friedgreen
A. Rosaria
liam.judge
Cliff Ball
*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon)
mdotterer
Paulineh
AllureVanSanz
aaronpolson
brianjanuary
Melhael
tallulahgrace
Eileen Muller

I think this is my tag link:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_edit_manage_tags

Please tag my book (kindle and print) with the following tags (they are the ones that are there).
ya fantasy young adult, teen fantasy, teen drama, teen girl series, finding yourself, ya novel, ya issues, young adult, ya sci-fi, ya fantasy, fitting in, multiverse, ya kindle
TREEHUGGER (print) http://www.amazon.com/Treehugger-Kea-Alwang/dp/1466471565/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1325279838&sr=8-2
TREEHUGGER (kindle) http://www.amazon.com/Treehugger-Based-Dream-ebook/dp/B006O69RJO/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1325279838&sr=8-2
Thanks so much!


----------



## chrisanthropic

Man, I take a few days off for vacation and get 6 pages behind...All caught up now. Thanks everyone!

kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy, thieves, adventure, dungeons and dragons, fantasy apprentice, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, father and daughter, half elf, strong heroine, female author


----------



## Amyshojai

Welcome to the thread Kea, got you tagged...and yes, looks like you did everything right. *s*


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Hope everyone is having a nice day.

Paulineh - beef
Brianj - Silver (cool cover)
Melhael
kea x2

EileenM and Harmonious already got yours from before.

Aaronpolson - good luck with family issues.

Mine are Chester the Chesapeake children's books for tagging:

http://amzn.to/a9c0wr
http://amzn.to/cofY70
http://amzn.to/9fadaI

Tags:
series, children's book series, barbara ebel, children's books, children's picture books, childrens ebooks, dog books, dogs, pets, childrens nonfiction, social situations, animals, therapy dog


----------



## dougiebrimson

Hi all, am new to the board so please be gentle with me! Would appreciate tags on my book....

http://www.amazon.com/Art-Fart-Joy-Flatulence-ebook/dp/B006MISNFI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1324036217&sr=1-1

Many thanks

Dougie

http://www.dougiebrimson.com


----------



## Amyshojai

dougiebrimson said:


> Hi all, am new to the board so please be gentle with me! Would appreciate tags on my book....
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Art-Fart-Joy-Flatulence-ebook/dp/B006MISNFI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1324036217&sr=1-1
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Dougie
> 
> http://www.dougiebrimson.com


Happy to tag your book--once you add tags yourself or suggest some. *s*


----------



## Paul Hardy

Well, that's me all caught up again! All these nice people had the benefit of everything I could throw at them:

Steven Wilhelm, Laura Schaefer, Elmore Hammes, Kelly Fisher, Stephen Penner, Terry W Ervin, Adam M Johnson, Pauline Harding, Jennifer Farwell, Michael Coorlim, ‘Poker King’ Davies, Marlene Dotterer, Gabriel Beyers, Adrianna Black, Phillip Bryant, William Woodall, A Meredith Walters, Thomas L Goss, Allure Van Sanz, A Rosaria, Cliff Ball, Jayme Morse, Brian January, Terry Dock, E M Muller, Dougie Brimson.

Meanwhile, these are the things that need saying about The Last Man on Earth Club (Kindle US and Paperback, links in the sig):

post-apocalyptic, end of the world, group therapy, parallel worlds, multiverse, science fiction, genocide, nuclear war, scifi, ptsd, zombies

Don't forget the zombies... or they won't forget you


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Caught up!
/flex

My books are in the signature. The newest, Candied Cane, at the end.

Thanks much!

Best,
AyVee


----------



## kahuna

Dougie Brimson

Kea

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Jena H

Caught up.  I'll be back in... 2012.


----------



## Melva

Books Tagged:

Alex MacLean -- 1 book -- kindle
AdriannaWhite -- New Book
phil1861  -- 2 books
A.Rosaria  -- 4 books
William Woodall  --  3 books
AMeredith  -- 1 book
metaphorassassin  -- 2 books
AllureVanSanZ  --  5 books
Cliff Ball  -- 6 books
JaymeMorse  --  5 books
Paulineh  -- New Book
brianjanuary  -- 1 book (both links went to the same book)
Melhael  -- 1 book
Eileen Muller  -- 2 books
kea  -- 2 bppls
dougiebrimson  -- 1 book


----------



## Evan J Xavier

Newly published!

*Roadside ASSistance*
[US]http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006Q13A04/]http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006Q13A04/]http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006Q13A04/
[UK] http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006Q13A04/

Tags:
evan j xavier, erotic fiction, erotic gay romance, erotic romance, erotic short stories, erotica, explicit erotica, explicit sex, gay erotica, gay fiction, gay romance, gay sex, lgbt, m m erotica, outdoor sex

*It's Gonna Hurt*
[US]http://www.amazon.com/Gonna-Hurt-Erotic-Tales-ebook/dp/B006R6UQGO/
[UK]http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006R6UQGO/

Tags:
evan j xavier, erotic fiction, erotic gay romance, erotic romance, erotic short stories, erotica, explicit erotica, explicit sex, gay erotica, gay fiction, gay romance, gay sex, lgbt, m m erotica, oral sex

Heading back to tag others. Thanks!

So far I have:
E. S. Lark
Joe Chiappetta
T.M.souders, author
stevemutt


----------



## poppyfire

I'm new, but excited by what I've read on Kindleboards. Here's a link to my short story:  (I have a new cover being updated as we speak!)

I'm going back 10 pages, just to show a little support and bump a few more folks up the search ranks. Thanks for any tags people provide me!


----------



## A. Rosaria

Caught up. Almost 2012. I hope it will be an exciting new year.


----------



## Kellyfisher319

Finally caught up! Happy New Year!


----------



## legoleg

Please tag my book:

http://www.amazon.com/Getting-Job-ebook/dp/B0050QI47K/ref=dp_olp_1

Please use these:	
interviews, recruiters, job interview, interviewing, resumes, resume writing, interview skills, get a job, salary negotiation, programming, non-fiction

Thank you!


----------



## JaymeMorse

New for me today:
metaphorassassin
Paulineh - new one
brianjanuary
Melhael
Eileen Muller
kea
dougiebrimson
Evan J Xavier - 2 new ones
poppyfire (most recent only...first few didn't have tags)
legoleg

Thanks for all the tags, everyone!


----------



## legoleg

I'm new to this but I think I have it figured out  Tagged and liked:
Doctor Barbara
mdotterer
A. Rosaria
AllureVanSanz
aaronpolson
brianjanuary
Melhael
kahuna
Eileen Muller
Harmonious
Becca Smejkal
Grace Elliot
kea
chrisanthropic
dougiebrimson
Paul Hardy
Jena H
Kellyfisher319
JaymeMorse


----------



## kahuna

Lego O Leg
Keven Savier
Poppyfire

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## chrisanthropic

Poppyfire, you might want to add some tags to your older books too. I tried to tag them but they didn't have any tags.

All caught up again. Thanks everyone!

kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy, thieves, drm free, dungeons and dragons, fantasy apprentice, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, father and daughter, half elf, strong heroine, female author


----------



## Steve Vernon

All caught up. So what is everyone else doing this New Year's Eve? My wife and I are hunkering down in front of the television to stomp through Season 1 of THE BORGIAS. Some eating, some drinking and a little conversation - that's as lively as we like to get.


----------



## 55168

Caught up with all the books from the latest people who've posted. Now I'll tackled older pages. Thanks a lot to all those who tagged and liked my book (see signature). That's very sweet of you. 

BTW if some of you have Amazon UK accounts, Spacejet could use some love over there too.  Preferred tags are:

science-fiction, adventure, action, humor, space jock, waitress, texas, gay, alien invasion, aliens, tentacles, romance, ray guns, female characters, indie


----------



## ronvitale

Hi all,

My book is Cinderella's Secret Diary:

Kindle version:

http://www.amazon.com/Cinderellas-Secret-Diary-Book-ebook/dp/B005IHDX18

Print version:

http://www.amazon.com/Cinderellas-Secret-Diary-Book-Lost/dp/0615530443

I would appreciate the following tags:

paranormal romance, paranormal, paranormal fantasy, witches, cinderella, fairy tale retellings, fairy tales, france, historical fantasy, ya fantasy, young adult

Thanks so much for the help!

Quick update: I have tagged:

Audrey Auden: Realms Unreel paperback and Realms Unreel ebook
Terry Dock: Spacejet
Evan J. Savier: Roadside Assistance
James N. Powell: Slow Love: A Polynesian Pillow Book
Dougie Brimson: The Art of Fart: The Joy of Flatulence!
Allure Van Sanz: Handling Gwen
Allure Van Sanz: Candied Cane


----------



## dougiebrimson

Thanks for all the tags folks! I'm chuffed.

Will reciprocate once I have caught up with all the amazon related stuff I've realised today that I haven't done yet! And I have 12 other books to do it for as well!! D'Oh!

In the meantime, please feel free to tag these as well....... 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ZCI9TI
http://www.amazon.com/The-Crew-ebook/dp/B005GHM820/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325337953&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.com/Top-Dog-ebook/dp/B005GHM13Q/ref=sr_1_7?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325337953&sr=1-7
http://www.amazon.com/Geezers-Guide-Football-ebook/dp/B004NEVLXE/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325337953&sr=1-6


----------



## Amyshojai

Welcome to all the new authors and books, congrats! I've tagged all the new ones (to me). Some of you will need to tag your own books first so we have something to click on, or list your preferred tags in your thread post. You can add up to 15 so don't stop at one...the more descriptive tags help readers find your books. *s*

For new folks we suggest you go back 5-6 pages and tag all the books of those posters--that'll catch you up with the "regulars." Then check in once a day or so to stay caught up. The thread moves fast!


----------



## SamanthaSands

Wow, miss a few days and the thread goes crazy! I've tagged and liked up to here; thanks for the returns!

Sam


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

brianjanuary
Melhael (tagged in u.s. and u.k.)
kea
dougiebrimson
Evan J Xavier
poppyfire (i tagged one of your books. the others had no tags to click on)
legoleg
ronvitale


----------



## kahuna

ronvitale

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Thanks again for all the tag backs!


----------



## Adam Kisiel

I have caught up. Happy new year!

Adam


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.  Aaronpolson congrats on the new baby and I hope your middle son is well real soon!

For New Year's Eve we will be sipping champagne on our deck.  Why?  Because we live in Minnesota and it will be 40 degrees AGAIN today and still no snow!  Thank you God!!!!  I guess we will get an inch tonight later, but I gotta tell ya...no snow in Nov and Dec makes Minnesota a LOT more tolerable in the winter.  A beautiful place to live...and even more so during years like this!  

Welcome all of you newbies!


----------



## Caddy

*Hey, everyone: I have my second book out! * I could really use some "*likes"* and *tag*s. *Since using the copy and paste only catches 10 tags, I would prefer that you click on these links and then manually click on all 15 tags that are listed for it, please:
For Kindle: *:http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1323870437&sr=8-4
*For paperback*: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny/dp/146809081X/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1325493002&sr=8-1
Again: *PLEASE DO NOT USE THE TAGS BELOW FOR THIS NEW BOOK. PLEASE GO TO THE LINKS AND MANUALLY CHECK THE FIRST 15 TAGS LISTED.*
_______________________________________________________________________________________________

*Newbies*: I would love some "*likes*" and *"tags"* for both the *kindle * and the *paperback* of my first book. *For these, please use the tags below for each instead of clicking on the book and picking yourself. * Here are the links:

*Paperback*: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1323870437&sr=8-1
*Tags*: romance, French romance, series, loss of innocence, impressionist, Caddy Rowland, nonconformist, abstract artist, Montmartre, nineteenth century paris.
_____________________________________________________________________________________________
*Kindle*: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1323870437&sr=8-1*
Tags*: romance, French romance, series, loss of innocence, impressionist, Caddy Rowland, nonconformist, abstract artist, Montmartre, nineteenth century paris.
_______________________________________________________________________________________________Thank you!


----------



## Grace Elliot

I should be getting ready to go out...but instead I'm tagging.
Just call me an addict. 

Caught up and a big cyber hug to all the taggers out there - your return tags and likes are much appreciated. 
Grace x


----------



## 55168

Grace Elliot said:


> I should be getting ready to go out...but instead I'm tagging.


I find it kind of soothing. 

There, caught up on the latest posts for tonight. See you all tomorrow!


----------



## Melva

Steve Vernon said:


> All caught up. So what is everyone else doing this New Year's Eve? My wife and I are hunkering down in front of the television to stomp through Season 1 of THE BORGIAS. Some eating, some drinking and a little conversation - that's as lively as we like to get.


Sitting around elevating a broken foot. No dancing going on around here today, but I'm not sweating the small stuff! Writing . . . working on my new trilogy . . .


----------



## Melva

All Tagged up to this point:

Evan J Xavier  -- 2 books
poppyfire  -- 1 book (others need tags)
legoleg -- 1 book
ronvitale  -- 2 books
dougiebrimson  -- Tagged Top Dog kindle -- paperback needs tags ... tagged Eurotrashed (all your other books need tags)


Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## Kellyfisher319

I am staying in as well! Caught up again, hope everyone has a good one, cheers!


----------



## mdotterer

Caught up, and this time I paid more attention and found a few books I want to read. It helps that I just got an Amazon gift card for Christmas...

Tagged today:
Kea Alwang
Stephanie Zia (I just bought Done and Dusted. Anything to help me with housework, and YES, I want to avoid toxic cleaners)
Maud Muller (added Confessions to my to-read list!)
brian january
Aaron Polson
Pauline Harding (love cookbooks!
Ty Hutchinson 
Paul R. Hardy (Last Man on Earth Club is now on my to-read list)
Evan J. Xavier
Dantes Treadwell, Raymond Renieri
Jayme Morse, Jody Morse
Sean Sparling
Ron Vitale (Love remakes of fairy tales. It's on my list!)
Dougie Brimson
Terry Dock
Adam Kisiel

Good luck, everyone. And Happy New Year!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Hope everyone has a safe and fun New Year's Eve.

dougieb x5 (2 or 3 could use more tags)
poppyfire's short story
legaleg x1
ronvitale x1
(no erotica)

Mine are Chester the Chesapeake children's books for tagging:

http://amzn.to/a9c0wr
http://amzn.to/cofY70
http://amzn.to/9fadaI

Tags:
series, children's book series, barbara ebel, children's books, children's picture books, childrens ebooks, dog books, dogs, pets, childrens nonfiction, social situations, animals, therapy dog


----------



## kea

Happy New Year, all!
Just caught up with:
Harmonious
Becca Smejkal
chrisanthropic
Paul Hardy
Melva
poppyfire
Kellyfisher319
legoleg

Please tag my book (kindle and print) with the following tags (they are the ones that are there).
ya fantasy young adult, teen fantasy, teen drama, teen girl series, finding yourself, ya novel, ya issues, young adult, ya sci-fi, ya fantasy, fitting in, multiverse, ya kindle
TREEHUGGER (print) http://www.amazon.com/Treehugger-Kea-Alwang/dp/1466471565/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1325279838&sr=8-2
TREEHUGGER (kindle) http://www.amazon.com/Treehugger-Based-Dream-ebook/dp/B006O69RJO/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1325279838&sr=8-2
Thanks so much!


----------



## chrisanthropic

All caught up before I head out to work for the night. Be safe out there tonight everyone!

kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy, thieves, drm free, dungeons and dragons, fantasy apprentice, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, father and daughter, half elf, strong heroine, female author


----------



## A. Rosaria

I hope everyone have a Happy and Prosperous 2012, may this year bring Peace and well being to us all and the world.


Caught up.


----------



## lynnemurray

Welcome newcomers and congratulations to those with new books (including myself--see below)!

What a way to spend New Year's Eve, hopelessly futzing with my Kindle Boards signature line. Grrr! Maybe I'll look at the tutorial againwhen I finish tagging. Or maybe I'll fix it next year!

I've got a new book out (actually a reissue of an old one). I'm experimenting with the Kindle Select lending library thing, but I could use some links and likes if you feel like it--I'm competing with the one-cent remainder edition of my own book--LOL!.

The tags are:

mystery, bbw, plus-sized romance, amateur sleuth, fat acceptance, mystery series, size acceptance, jo fuller, josephine fuller, San Diego, Coronado Island, Admiral, navy, Lynne Murray

and the link is:

Large Target (Josephine Fuller Mysteries)

Alex Rosaria -4 x 
Barbara Ebel - Congrats on the surge! 3x retag on Chester books
William Woodall - 3x
Stephen Penner - 2x
A . Meredith Walters 3x
Thomas L Goss - ebook & pb
Allure Van Sanz - 5x
Cliff Ball - 6x
Jody Morse, Jayme Morse - 3x
pauline harding - new one
Brian January
Terry Dock
Stephanie Zia - Done & Dusted, others previously tagged
Kea Alwang - ebook & pb
Dougie Brimson - 6x but 3 only had 1 tag "fiction"
Evan J Xavier - 2x sorry can't do UK yet
Dantes Treadwell - short story was the only one with tags to check so far
Sean Sparling
Ron Vitale

Thanks for all your help and support in 2011--wishing everyone a happy, productive and prosperous 2012!
Write on!

Lynne


----------



## Harmonious

Caught up.

Mdotterer thanks so much for buying Done & Dusted, hope it's helpful.

Dougie, some of your books have only one tag, 'fiction'...

Melva, so sorry about your foot, that must be painful.

I have a new book out today and would appreciate some tags (cut & pasted from below as have removed 'China' & all related):

cannibals, short stories, contemporary fiction, missionaries, short stories 2012, short stories collections, short stories collections single author, short stories single author, shorts, fairy tale, literary fiction

The link:

The Smile In The Garden With The Starfish

Thank you.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Happy new year to you all. Tagged up to here. Time for some breakfast!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

lynnemurray (new book)
Harmonious (new book)


----------



## tallulahgrace

Happy New Year! I'm tagged up to here.

Tallulah~

http://www.books2heart.com Free (and Sponsored) Ads for Indie Authors


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Please tag *Genesis Jam*, my latest book for 2012, as it is not in my signature.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006RXI394
_Please use these tags_:
Christian, biblical fiction, Old Testament study, anthology, God, family, biblical anthology, Christianity, Christian historical fiction, inspirational, garden of Eden


----------



## friedgreen

All tagged. HNY


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Happy 2012 everyone!

Posting this quickly because I'm converting tags back to the novels (vs. the children's books). Will then start my regular catch up but may not get it done right now because someone called and is popping over.

My books, tags, and links for tagging:

Younger Next Decade:
http://amzn.to/sSojvq - paperback
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook
Tags:
exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, dogs, productivity, diabetes, medical

Operation Neurosurgeon:
ebook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U
Tags:
romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers, contemporary fiction, medical

Outcome, A Novel:
ebook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -
paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C
Tags:
cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, contemporary fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers, medical


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Okay, got the new ones for Lynnem, Harmonious, and Joe.  Good luck!


----------



## seventhspell

Gone for a couple of days and the thread goes nuts but great to see new books and authors.
Tagged today which was new to me, 
William Woodall
AMeredith
metaphorassassin
AllureVanSanz new one good luck
teashopgirl new one good luck
friedgreen got the new one in sig. line
Cliff Ball new ones good luck
JaymeMorse new one good luck
brianjanuary
Melhael
kea
dougiebrimson
Evan J Xavier
poppyfire
legoleg
ronvitale

Happy New Year everyone
My links are in my signature for new people thanks for any tags back


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Have tagged

Melhael
M Dotterer
Kea


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up again. 
Grace x

Thanks for the likes and tags.


----------



## 55168

Tagging and liking done for the day. Thanks a lot for all the tags and likes!


----------



## Guest

Caught up. Please tag and like Seattle on Ice.


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Caught up!

Going back to make sure I didn't skip anyone since I feel like I was done too easy this time. LOL

My newest is Candied Cane if you're just coming back after a week. All are in my signature!

Thanks to all, and may this New Year bring you experiences and wonder you will always cherish.

Best,
AyVee


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up--happy 2012!


----------



## Jena H

I'm caught up, too.  Got the new year started off right.


----------



## leearco

Caught up


----------



## poppyfire

chrisanthropic said:


> Poppyfire, you might want to add some tags to your older books too. I tried to tag them but they didn't have any tags.


Thanks, I didn't realize I hadn't added them- so I did.

I'm still going through the list, 10 pages doesn't sound like a lot, but I don't want to miss anyone, and keeping everything straight is like doing several sudoku puzzles at once.


----------



## A. Rosaria

All tagged up.


----------



## Caddy

Happy New Year!

*Old taggers (anyone who has tagged my first book and the kindle of my second), * my paperback of my second is out and is lookin' for love and hopin' you have some! *For paperback*: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny/dp/146809081X/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1325493002&sr=8-1
Again: *PLEASE DO NOT USE THE TAGS BELOW FOR THIS NEW BOOK. PLEASE GO TO THE LINKS AND MANUALLY CHECK THE FIRST 15 TAGS LISTED.* "*Likes*" would be great, too! Thanks!

*New taggers*: Please refer to my last large post within the last 6 pages for the tags for my books. This paperback is also on there now. Thank you very much!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here!

Don't despair, Poppyfire. This gets easy once you get into the swing of it. I find it helps to "Like" every book that I've complely tagged, so that if I accidentally pull it up again that big bright orange "LIKED" button at the top of the Amazon entry shows me right off that I don't need to go any further on this book.

Capisce?


----------



## winspearj

I was looking for a New Year's resolution and here it is; to tag all of your books. Would be grateful if you could follow my sig link and tag mine. Right, I'd better get tagging. Happy New Year everyone.
Jonathan


----------



## Library4Science

Welcome Newbies! Thank you all for tagging and liking our books! New people, if you have only tagged my newest book, please go through and tag the rest of mine. Thank You!

We just published a new book chronicling the early part of the Alaska gold rush, including instructions on what to bring and how to get there if you want to do some gold mining,-Grin! It doesn't have any tags yet so here they are.

Tags for 'Alaska And The Klondike Gold Fields [Illustrated]': http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006C250NC
Goldrush, Alaska, Klondike, Seward, Alaska purchase, gold fields, miners,gold camp life, Chilkoot Pass, Totem Poles, Northwest Territory, Prospectors, placer mining, hydraulic mining, grubstake

Thanks for tagging,
Cheers,
Charlie


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Joe Chiappetta (new book)
poppyfire
winspearj


----------



## tallulahgrace

Tagged up for Monday~

Tallulah~
http://www.books2heart.com Free (and Sponsored) Ads for Indies


----------



## winspearj

Can someone help? When I visit my book page I see only one tag; kindle freebie. When I log in I see my eight tags. Can anyone confirm please that they see the 8 tags. Bit new to tagging so sorry if it is a silly question.
Many thanks
Jonathan


----------



## joyce9

Hi,

I shall be very glad if you can tag my book:

http://www.amazon.com/Arabic-Proverbs-Sayings-Joyce-Akesson/dp/9197895466/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1325515984&sr=1-1

Thanks! I shall be tagging your books here too.

Best!
Joyce.


----------



## kahuna

winspearj
joyce9

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## pkdavies

Got some more tagging done today:

AdriannaWhite
metaphorassassin
Jena H
AllureVanSanz
teashopgirl
A. Rosaria
Cliff Ball
JaymeMorse
*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon)
mdotterer
brianjanuary
Eileen Muller

My book can be found at this link: http://www.amazon.com/Definitive-Guide-Reading-Faces-ebook/dp/B006NLTJ98/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325518136&sr=8-1

Tags: *how to tell if someone is lying, body language, compulsive liar, infidelity, lying, cheating, husband cheating, wife cheating, pathological lying*


----------



## Wyatt North

You all rock. What a great idea. I've gone through and started tagging. pkdavies, Kahuna, 
winspearj, tallulahgrace, liam.judge

This book has been selling like crazy (it's a simple idea but people love it). Please help tag!

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-List-Catholic-Saints-ebook/dp/B005ZN2YHO

Thanks, 
Wyatt


----------



## kea

Caught up again.
a Rosario
lynnemurray
Harmonious
Joe Chiappetta
leearco
poppyfire
winspearj
Library4Science
joyce9
pkdavies

Please tag my book (kindle and print) with the following tags (they are the ones that are there).
ya fantasy young adult, teen fantasy, teen drama, teen girl series, finding yourself, ya novel, ya issues, young adult, ya sci-fi, ya fantasy, fitting in, multiverse, ya kindle
TREEHUGGER (print) http://www.amazon.com/Treehugger-Kea-Alwang/dp/1466471565/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1325279838&sr=8-2
TREEHUGGER (kindle) http://www.amazon.com/Treehugger-Based-Dream-ebook/dp/B006O69RJO/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1325279838&sr=8-2
Thanks so much!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.

WinspearJ, I only see the one tag. You might want to list your tags here like this (novel, thriller, butterflies, etc) or whatever tags are appropriate, and then we can cut-paste and add them in. I don't know know why yours aren't showing.

New folks, we recommend you go back 5-6 pages to tag those books which will catch all the "regular" taggers. Reciprocal tagging is expected and sort of on the honor system. *s* 

Congrats to all the new authors/books. And may 2012 bring us all lots of sales!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Please tag *Genesis Jam*, my latest book, as it is not in my signature.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006RXI394
_Please use these tags:_
Christian, biblical fiction, Old Testament study, anthology, God, family, biblical anthology, Christianity, Christian historical fiction, inspirational, garden of Eden

Thanks!


----------



## TLH

All caught up again.

CHOP SUEY
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YKZP0M

THE PERFECT PLAN
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057FJD1U/

STROGANOV
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006K4TVFU/
Please tag everything EXCEPT THESE TAGS. Thanks.

paranormal
cryptid
kids
romance
ghosts
scfi
teens
young adult


----------



## winspearj

Hi all
For some strange reason my 8 tags are not showing to people. Could you be so kind to copy and paste these ones in to the tag box when you tag.
Many thanks
Jonathan 


sword and sorcery, epic fantasy, heroic fantasy, heroic adventure, magic, adventure, kindle freebie, free fantasy


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Tagged you, Jonathan.  Catching up with the rest now.


----------



## winspearj

Hello all

Have worked out why my tags don't show. It's because I'm a UK customer that has never bought from Amazon US. I have to rely on others to add the tags! Something to bear in mind.

Jonathan  

sword and sorcery, epic fantasy, heroic fantasy, heroic adventure, magic, adventure, kindle freebie, free fantasy, bloody adventure, revenge


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

winspearj said:


> Hello all
> Have worked out why my tags don't show. It's because I'm a UK customer that has never bought from Amazon US.


I just tagged your book. I am from USA and it should show up. Please help with tagging my books in signature and I will reciprocate the favor. Thanks. Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Caught up: poppyfire, winspearj, joyce9, Wyattnorth

My books, tags, and links for tagging:

Younger Next Decade:
http://amzn.to/sSojvq - paperback
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook
Tags:
exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, dogs, productivity, diabetes, medical

Operation Neurosurgeon: 
ebook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U
Tags:
romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers, contemporary fiction, medical

Outcome, A Novel:
ebook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -
paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C
Tags:
cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, contemporary fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers, medical

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Wyatt North

winspearj - done and done.


----------



## reviauthor

All caught up after a few days off. 

Done today:
Library4Science (x 7 I hadn't yet tagged)
phil1861 (x 1)
A. Rosaria (x 4)
William Woodall (x 3)
Stephen Penner (x 2 I hadn't yet tagged)
*Sandy Harper* (x 2)
AMeredith (x 1)
metaphorassassin (x 2)
AllureVanSanz (x 5)
teashopgirl (x 1 - the new one for tagging)
Cliff Ball (x 3)
JaymeMorse (x 3)
*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) (x 8 )
Paulineh (x 1)
brianjanuary (x 2)
Eileen Muller (x 2)
kea (x 2)
dougiebrimson (x 5)
Evan J Xavier (x 2)
lynnemurray (x 1)
Harmonious (x 1)
Joe Chiappetta (x 1)
Jan Hurst-Nicholson (x 6)
winspearj (x 1)
joyce9 (x 1)
Wyatt North (x 1)

----

Happy new year to all! If you're coming in after the holidays or just joined, I would greatly appreciate tags and likes for my book:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ECMJ2G
chick lit, hollywood, rock star, beach read, humorous fiction, bargain books, commercial fiction, contemporary fiction, dating story

Thank you very much to all who have tagged and will tag!


----------



## 55168

All caught up for today.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Yeah, that's me got everyone tagged again...for now.

Thanks for the returns, everyone.
Grace x


----------



## Wyatt North

Melhael, reviauthor done and graceelliot. Grace how the heck did you get so many tags?


----------



## AMeredith

Just tagged a bunch! 

Meredith

http://www.amazon.com/Irresistible-Fear-Redeeming-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B006QQUGSS/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325552928&sr=8-1-spell


----------



## Becca Smejkal

All caught up - thanks for the tags!


----------



## kahuna

Wyatt North

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up...please see my siggy to tag my books!

Great to see so many new people tagging!


----------



## RachelStark

Hi guys

I'm all caught up to here  If you could tag my new ones I'd really appreciate it!

Rachel x

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006MI6VJI
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006MI6XLY
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006QXO9WA
http://www.amazon.com/Abracadabra-FREE-ADULT-AUDIO-ebook/dp/B006QYHA0W/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1325119336&sr=8-2-fkmr0


----------



## Christine Murray

Woah, haven't been on here in ages and fell way behind. Have caught up on the last six pages.

Would really appreciate if you all would tag my new book in my signature.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here.

Vacation is over, time to go back to work today. Blah!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

winspearj (all 9 tags)
joyce9
Wyatt North (all books)
RachelStark (new books)
DarcyChristine (new book)


----------



## Patty Jansen

My new short story could use some tagging love:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006OUSJQC


----------



## SamanthaSands

I'm caught up with the new taggers and with the new books from old taggers. Thanks for the returns!

Sam


----------



## aaronpolson

Tagged!  

Thanks for the tags in return, and happy new year--


----------



## kahuna

Rachel Stark
Darcy Christine
Patty Jansen

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## audreyauden

Happy New Year! Caught up to here!

For newbies on the thread, and oldsters who may not have tagged my paperback or UK ebook before, here are my books and preferred tags for each. Thanks for tags and likes!

===

Realms Unreel paperback: http://amzn.to/tqCNh2

cyberpunk, young adult fantasy, young adult science fiction, enders game, neal stephenson, multiverse, orson scott card, cyberspace, immortality, neil gaiman, da vinci code, speculative fiction, snow crash, virtual worlds, science fiction

===

Realms Unreel UK ebook: http://amzn.to/zDF6NT

cyberpunk, young adult fantasy, young adult science fiction, enders game, neal stephenson, multiverse, orson scott card, cyberspace, immortality, neil gaiman, da vinci code, speculative fiction, snow crash, virtual worlds, science fiction

===

Realms Unreel ebook: Realms Unreel

multiverse, cyberspace, creation myth, tree of knowledge, immortality, steampunk, neil gaiman, da vinci code, cyberpunk, speculative fiction, snow crash, virtual worlds, science fiction, science fantasy, hunger games

===

=== WHOM I'VE TAGGED AND LIKED ===

I've tagged and liked everybody's work from page 860 forward. A complete list is visible on my Amazon tagging profile (http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao). However, if you think I missed you, just send me a private message, and I'm happy to double-check!

Here's whom I've tagged since my last post:

Metaphorassassin (2 books)
AllureVanSanz (5 books)
Teashopgirl (guidebook)
A. Rosaria (4 books)
Cliff Ball (3 books)
JaymeMorse (2 books)
Doctor Barbara (3 kids books)
Paulineh (1 new book)
Brianjanuary (1 new book)
Melhael (1 book)
Eileen Muller (2 books)
Kea (2 books)
Dougiebrimson (6 books)
Evan J Xavier (4 books)
Poppyfire (4 books)
Legoleg (1 books)
Caddy ( new books)
Lynnemurray (new book)
Harmonious (3 books)
Joe Chiappetta (new book)
Winspearj (1 book)
Library4Science (all signature books not previously tagged)
Joyce9 (1 book)
Wyatt North (4 books)
RachelStark (new books)
Patty Jansen (new short story)


----------



## chrisanthropic

All caught up!

kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, strong heroine, female author, thieves, drm free, dungeons and dragons, fantasy apprentice, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, father and daughter, half elf, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy


----------



## Grace Elliot

Lovely! New books, new faces! 
All caught up. 
thanks for your return tags and like for the books in my signature.
thanks, Grace x


----------



## seventhspell

HI Caught up today
WJSpear as at 3 jan your US tags look like
epic fantasy(23)
kindle freebie(23)
adventure(1
heroic adventure(1

magic(1
sword and sorcery(1
free fantasy(17)
bloody adventure(7)

revenge(7)
Agree with these tags?
To me so they are getting there 

OK so new for me today were
winspearj
joyce9
pkdavies
Wyatt North
RachelStark new ones except second one down in the list has no tags yet
DarcyChristine
Patty Jansen new one

My links are in my signature line for new people thanks for any tags back


----------



## mdotterer

Another day's work is done.

Alert: I just added a second book - a short story, The Farm. Would love tags for it. It's free tomorrow and Friday!

Today's tagged:
Jan Hurst-Nicholson, Barbara McGuire
Joyce Akesson
Lee William Tisler
Audrey Auden
Patty Jansen *waves* Hi Patty!
Christine Murray
Kate Black
Georgia Black
Rachel Stark, Georgia Black
Alban Butler, Wyatt North
Sandy Harper
J M Winspear, Amanda Jackson


----------



## AllureVanSanz

I jinxed myself by saying the last round of tagging was easy. I had more to do this time. LOL

All caught up now!

Tag back links in the signature. And thanks to everyone who has tagged and liked my books. 

Best,
AyVee


----------



## Caddy

Happy New Year everyone.

Rachel Stark, I did not see any tags for your second link.  Do you want to add some and let us know? Or am I blind?
Welcome to you and other newbies and congrats to those with new additions!


----------



## tensen

http://www.amazon.com/Know-Not-Story-Crow-ebook/dp/B0056B0NSM

I apparently have a lot of tagging to catch up on.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Caught up (except erotica) ...

WyattN (other 2 books)
Darcych
PattyJ
mdotterer

Here's some links and preferred tags. Thanks a bunch!

Younger Next Decade:
http://amzn.to/sSojvq  - paperback
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL  - ebook
Tags:
exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, dogs, productivity, diabetes, medical

Operation Neurosurgeon:
ebook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U
Tags:
romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers, contemporary fiction, medical

Outcome, A Novel:
ebook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -
paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C
Tags:
cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, contemporary fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers, medical


----------



## joyce9

Thanks all for tagging my book:

http://www.amazon.com/Arabic-Proverbs-Sayings-Joyce-Akesson/dp/9197895466/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1325515984&sr=1-1

I have tagged many books here and shall continue.

Best!
Joyce.


----------



## 55168

Caught up for the day. Thanks for the tagging/liking love!


----------



## Cassandra Blizzard

Oh boy, got a lot of catching up to do! I just released a new book, so I would greatly appreciate some tags.

A World Without Color

http://www.amazon.com/World-Without-Color-Journey-ebook/dp/B006S84CJI

Best Wishes to everyone this year!


----------



## friedgreen

ATU


----------



## Kellyfisher319

Caught up here!


----------



## Jena H

Caught up.

BTW, to all newbies...  please note that if you have tags with the names of other authors, I won't be using those tags.  I (and many others) won't use tags of other authors, such as Stephen King, Stieg Larsson, Janet Evanovich, etc.  I might (possibly) add tags for authors who are dead, such as Tolkien or Dickens, but nobody current.  Just FYI.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Please also tag *Genesis Jam*, my latest book, as it is not in my signature.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006RXI394
_Please use these tags:_
Christian, biblical fiction, Old Testament study, anthology, God, family, biblical anthology,
Christianity, Christian historical fiction, inspirational, garden of Eden

Thanks


----------



## chrisanthropic

Tagged your new one Joe.

kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, strong heroine, female author, thieves, drm free, dungeons and dragons, fantasy apprentice, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, father and daughter, half elf, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy


----------



## A. Rosaria

Caught up.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up!

Thanks for any tags back...they're in my siggy!


----------



## njeggels

I tagged and liked: joyce9, chrisanthropic, Joe Chiappetta, Cassandra Blizzard.

Please don't tag 'love triangle'. I don't know why it's there; if you're willing, could you decrease the votes on that tag so that it will go away?

http://www.amazon.com/Raven-The-Violet-Jewel-ebook/dp/B005CI7ES6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1310709528&sr=8-1


----------



## JaymeMorse

ronvitale
Adam Kisiel
mdotterer - new one
A. Rosaria - new one
lynnemurray - new one
Harmonious - new one
Jan Hurst-Nicholson - x6
poppyfire
Caddy - paperback
winspearj
joyce9
pkdavies
Wyatt North
Joe Chiappetta - new one
reviauthor
AMeredith
RachelStark
DarcyChristine
Patty Jansen
tensen
joyce9
Cassandra Blizzard
njeggels

Thanks for any tags back & I hope everyone had a good holiday!


----------



## Nicholas Andrews

Caught up through the last five pages or so. Here's mine:

Please remember to copy and paste these tags to both the paperback and ebook version. Tags are:

dragons, action, adventure, comedic fantasy, comedy, epic fantasy, fantasy, funny, humor, magic, quest, sorcery, tournament, warrior,

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005LFYPZK/

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0615493866


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Hiya Everybody!

Caught up on tags (except erotica)!

The Raven looks interesting, and I'll download "The Farm" when it's Free tomorrow.

If anyone needs a review of Clean Fiction - shoot me an email.  And if it's "Christian" in nature - I have a free promo site at spiritfilledkindle.com


----------



## njeggels

Tagged and liked NicholasAndrews, JaymeMorse, Doctor Barbara, tensen, Caddy, AllureVanSanz, mdotterer.

Please don't tag 'love triangle'. I don't know why it's there; if you're willing, could you decrease the votes on that tag so that it will go away?

@Hosanna Thank you! And what type of books are you interested in?

http://www.amazon.com/Raven-The-Violet-Jewel-ebook/dp/B005CI7ES6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1310709528&sr=8-1


----------



## chrisanthropic

Removed tag for "love triangle" and also added a negative vote for it.


----------



## kea

Thanks for the tags everyone!
I've caught up again:
Wyatt North
AdriannaWhite
Sandy Harper
reviauthor
Tess St John
DarcyChristine
Patty Jansen
audreyauden
tensen
Cassandra Blizzard
njeggels (tagged, but downtagged love triangle)
NicholasAndrews
Hosanna

If you haven't tagged me yet, please tag my book (kindle and print) with the following tags (they are the ones that are there).
ya fantasy young adult, teen fantasy, teen drama, teen girl series, finding yourself, ya novel, ya issues, young adult, ya sci-fi, ya fantasy, fitting in, multiverse, ya kindle
TREEHUGGER (print) http://www.amazon.com/Treehugger-Kea-Alwang/dp/1466471565/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1325279838&sr=8-2
TREEHUGGER (kindle) http://www.amazon.com/Treehugger-Based-Dream-ebook/dp/B006O69RJO/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1325279838&sr=8-2
Thanks so much!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Hi guys, back after a short holiday break - welcome to all the new people 

Just tagged:

Darcy Christine
Cassandra Blizzard
KellyFisher319
Stephen Penner
Harmonius
TWErvin2
Adam Johnson
Steve Mutt
Winspearj
Legoleg
reviauthor
Lynne Murray
mcoorlin
Elmore Hammes
Evan J Xavier
PK Davies
Ron Vitale
mdotterer
Gabriel Beyers
Joe Chiapetta
Bowl Of Cherries
Charney13
Adrianna White
Library 4 Science
Dougie Brimson
Poppyfire
TLH
Phil1861
Wyatt North
Nichlas Andrews
William Woodall
Sandy Harper
Joyce9
njeggels
Ameredith
metaphorassasin 
Aulure Van Sanz
Teashopgirl
Cliff Ball
Jayme Morse
Paulineh
Brian January
Tensen
Kea
Patty Janson
melhoel
Rachel Stark

----------------------

Mine for the newbies:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## tallulahgrace

I'm caught up to here; happy tagging everyone~

Tallulah
http://www.books2heart.com Free Ads for Indie Authors


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Patty Jansen (new book)
mdotterer (new book)
tensen
Cassandra Blizzard
njeggels
Hosanna (latest books)


----------



## Christine Murray

All caught up!  

Thanks for the tags guys.


----------



## kahuna

njeggels

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Caddy

All caught up! *Please note book 2 is out in paperback if you have not tagged that already.* Thanks!

Would love some "*likes*" along with "*tags*" on the following if you would be so kind.

*Gastien Part 2 From Dream to Destiny paperback*: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny/dp/146809081X/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1325690993&sr=8-3

*Gastien Part 2 From Dream to Destiny Kindle*:http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1325690993&sr=8-3

*Please use all 10 tags!*
*Tags for both Part 2 links above*:historical romance, romance, historical drama, adult romance, caddy rowland, series, france, historical fiction, montmartre, artist
*______________________________________________________________________________________________*
*Gastien Part 1: The Cost of the Dream paperback*: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325690993&sr=8-1

*Gastien Part 1: The Cost of the Dream Kindle*: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1325690993&sr=8-1

*Tags for both Part 1 links above*:
romance, French romance, series, loss of innocence, impressionist, Caddy Rowland, nonconformist, abstract artist, Montmartre, nineteenth century paris *Please note*: If you do not use the tt method you must go to page 2 of tags to find some of these. *Please use all 10 tags * that I want. Thank you very much.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Hi Laura, I added a few tags to your book because none were there. You might want to add a few more though.

As for my books, can those who haven't yet also tag my wife's new ebook? *Rescuing Supermom*
Can you tag it with the below tags? Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006JWEQ5S

motherhood, family, marriage, parenting, christian living, step parenting, womens issues, chick lit, homeschooling, womens spirituality, spiritual growth, god, social commentary, christian chick lit, self-help


----------



## winspearj

I'm all caught up.

Seventhspell - thanks for letting me know.

Can anyone tell me where to find my tag profile, ie. who I've tagged; so I don't miss anybody. 

Cheers Jonathan


----------



## Toonldy

I'm a newbie, getting ready to self-pub my first novel, DEWITCHED, A wickedly funny sequel to Snow White from the Evil Queen's POV>  I've seen some books tagged with numerous categories; some with only one.  I'd be glad to tag your books but how do I do this?


----------



## tensen

I just finished tagging about 5 pages worth of titles, more later.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Just caught up. 
Thanks once again to everyone that takes the time to tag. 
Grace x


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Added a new eBook, Portrait of a Succubus, if you guys could help with the tagging, I would appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## SamanthaSands

I'm caught up. Welcome new taggers. I look forward to your return tags.

Sam


----------



## Becca Smejkal

All caught up!
Have a great day!


----------



## 55168

My work here is done, for tonight. Thanks for the likes and the tags!


----------



## Pauline Creeden

@njeggels - I read everything, but prefer urban fantasy and dystopian or suspense.  I just finished divergent and saw yours was dystopian - good cover!

all tagged upto here!


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up to here with everyone!


----------



## kahuna

Lauren Evans

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## chrisanthropic

Got everyone and caught up to here.

kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, strong heroine, female author, thieves, drm free, dungeons and dragons, fantasy apprentice, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, father and daughter, half elf, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy


----------



## Doctor Barbara

New today:

Cassandra - new one
Caddy - Part 2 paperback
Lauren Evans 
tensen x4 (2nd book lacking tags)

Here's some links and preferred tags. Thanks a bunch!

Younger Next Decade:
http://amzn.to/sSojvq - paperback
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook
Tags:
exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, dogs, productivity, diabetes, medical

Operation Neurosurgeon:
ebook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U
Tags:
romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers, contemporary fiction, medical

Outcome, A Novel:
ebook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -
paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C
Tags:
cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, contemporary fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers, medical


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

DarcyChristine said:


> All caught up!
> Thanks for the tags guys.


Just tagged you Darcy. My books are in signature.

[BTW: How is your KDP select working.]


----------



## njeggels

Tagged and liked:
DarcyChristine
LaurenEvans
winspearj
tensen
Grace Elliot
AdriannaWhite
SamanthaSands
Becca Smejkal
Melhael
Amyshojai
*Sandy Harper*

Could you decrease the votes on 'indle' and add the tags: epic fantasy, ya fantasy. Please don't tag 'love triangle'. I don't know why it's there; if you're willing, could you decrease the votes on that tag so that it will go away? Thank you to everyone for tagging and liking!

http://www.amazon.com/Raven-The-Violet-Jewel-ebook/dp/B005CI7ES6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1310709528&sr=8-1
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005CI7ES6


----------



## AllureVanSanz

I'm all tagged up! Thanks so much for those who have tagged me back, I truly appreciate your time.  

My newest is Candied Cane for anyone who has been gone a bit. And all links are in my signature.

*How to tag*: Click on the link to a book, provided in this thread or links in the signature of responders. When the page pops up, you can either hit tt and a tag box will come up, or you can scroll down the page until you see the tags. You can copy and paste whatever the author here has requested in their message, or if they haven't made a special request, you can check the options supplied. Easy Peasy!--as long as I explained it well enough. It's late and I've been working on a new project so I could be fuzzy.

Tagging can be a really great way to find new books to read, too. I've bought a couple this week that I can't wait to read. 

BTW I hope the trend of announcing genres we didn't tag for personal moral objections, doesn't take off. I don't take it personal, just don't see a reason for it. 

Peace be with you,
AyVee


----------



## Marty Longson

Hi all, I am looking for some tags for my book.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006GHJOJ4?ie=UTF8&force-full-site=1

I will happily tag back ( and hit some of the previous 903 pages.

-Marty

EDIT: after doing a bunch of tagging I noticed it makes it so much easier when you add the tags to your post for easier copy/paste.

My tags - urban fantasy, modern fantasy, fantasy adventure, science fantasy, science fiction adventure, magic realism, epic fantasy, ya fantasy, ya urban fantasy, young adult fantasy, science fiction


----------



## Marie S

I can see that I have a lot of catching up to do. 

Here's mine

http://www.amazon.com/Frozen-In-Time-ebook/dp/B005NW1XHO/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1325758966&sr=8-6

Tags:
Historical fantasy, paranormal romance, vampire, death, reincarnation, kindle freebie, ancient greece, greek mythology, afterlife, horror, faeries

Have caught up with last two pages. Will do the rest later.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I've caught up to here.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Caddy (Gastien part 2 paperback)
LaurenEvans
AdriannaWhite (latest book)
njeggels: i voted down unwanted tags and tagged your book on amazon u.k.
Marty Longson

winspearj: i have no idea how to find my tag profile either, ha ha, hopefully someone will help us out


----------



## Caddy

Welcome newbies!  By the way, you only have to go back 6 pages to tag.  

All caught up!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning all! Tagged you Marty, and like your cover.

I hate to have to put all the below tags instead of just leaving folks to tag after hitting my book cover signature links, however, there are so many crazy tags in the beginning of my tag lists, that I have to leave the following lists to be cut and pasted. 

Here they are and thanks a bunch!

Younger Next Decade:
http://amzn.to/sSojvq - paperback
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook
Tags:
exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, dogs, productivity, diabetes, medical

Operation Neurosurgeon:
ebook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U
Tags:
romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers, contemporary fiction, medical

Outcome, A Novel:
ebook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -
paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C
Tags:
cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, contemporary fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers, medical


----------



## kahuna

Marty Longson

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Thanks for the tag backs people!


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks for the tags back...all caught up with the new books.


----------



## joyce9

Thanks all for your tags and likes to my book:
http://www.amazon.com/Arabic-Proverbs-Sayings-Joyce-Akesson/dp/9197895466/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1325783590&sr=8-2

I am also tagging your books.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Thanks to you all for tagging my books. As usual I do reciprocate your favor. Thanks.


----------



## winspearj

Tagged and liked up to date.

Jonathan


----------



## Melva

winspearj said:


> Hello all
> 
> Have worked out why my tags don't show. It's because I'm a UK customer that has never bought from Amazon US. I have to rely on others to add the tags! Something to bear in mind.
> 
> Jonathan
> 
> sword and sorcery, epic fantasy, heroic fantasy, heroic adventure, magic, adventure, kindle freebie, free fantasy, bloody adventure, revenge


If you can't add tags to your own books because you haven't made a US (Amazon.com) purchase, then you can't reciprocte our tags. If you haven't yet made a purcase on Amazon.com, you can purchase one of the FREE Kindles and that counts as a purchase and allows you to tag I'm told.


----------



## Melva

winspearj said:


> I'm all caught up.
> 
> Seventhspell - thanks for letting me know.
> 
> Can anyone tell me where to find my tag profile, ie. who I've tagged; so I don't miss anybody.
> 
> Cheers Jonathan


*How to find your Public Profile:*

1. Log onto your valid Amazon account (Amazon.com) from where you normally tag
2.	Scroll down the page to Personalization
3.	Under Community click on "Your Public Profile"


----------



## Melva

I've tagged today:

lynnemurray -- new book
Harmonious -- new book  (Broken foot=No fun! )
Joe Chiappeta -- new book
friedgreen -- Hell Blade
winspearj -- 1 book
joyce9 -- 2 books
Wyatt North -- 3 books
Rachel Stark  -- 9 books
DarcyChristine  -- 1 book
Patty Jansen  -- 6 books
mdotter  -- new book
tensen  --  11 books
Cassandra Blizzard  -- new book
njejjels  -- 1 book  -- voted down love triangle and indie
Caddy  -- book2 paperback
LaurenEvans  -- 1 book
AdrianneWhite  -- new book
Marty Longson  -- 1 book
Marie S  -- 4 books


----------



## winspearj

Melva

My likes and tags seem to be working on all of your books.

Jonathan


----------



## winspearj

Found my Amazon US tag history and you're all in there. Phew, that's a relief.
Jonathan


----------



## Marty Longson

All caught up and will enjoy going through some of the older posts. Liked and tagged back to 896.
@ Doctor Barbara - thank you.
@ njeggels - loved your cover art

My tags: You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

eden, urban fantasy, modern fantasy, fantasy adventure, science fantasy, science fiction adventure, magic realism, epic fantasy, ya fantasy, ya urban fantasy, young adult fantasy, science fiction

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006GHJOJ4?ie=UTF8&force-full-site=1


----------



## Dan Ames

Hello! I'm all caught up - would love likes and tags on my new thriller, The Killing League!


----------



## AllureVanSanz

All tagged up again!

I like the idea of seeing who I've tagged! Thanks for the info. I double check a lot, but luckily, I haven't missed many the first time around. Might take longer though, to check between my profile and the boards.

My books are in my signature and thanks again to all those who tag them.

<3

Best,
AyVee


----------



## lynnemurray

I'm playing catch-up with the tags after a few days away, but it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. Welcome newcomers, and congratulations for people with new books and stories and many thanks to everybody the tagged and liked my books.

This time I tagged and liked:
Marlene Dotterer - The Farm - previously tagged Shipbuilder
Stephanie Zia -new one
Dantes Treadwell - -tagged the four I missed before
J M Winspear - Jonathan, I saw & checked nine tags
Joyce Akesson
Poker King" Davies -adjusted tags as requested
Wyatt North - 3x  congratulations on the sales
Christine Murray (hi to a fellow Christine Murray! My rarely used middle name being Christine)
Patty Jansen - new ss
James Daniel Ross
James Daniel Ross / Phoebe Matthews/ Kevin James Breaux/ - five in sig. line plus link
Cassandra Blizzard
Nuayma Jeggels - tagged & downvoted “love triangle"
Pauline Creeden - 2x previously tagged The Prodigal Life
Marty Longson
Dani Amore - new one

And I’m all caught up

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## sabrinasumsion

Wow.  Did several tags today (ya'll have a lot of books!) and I need to get to bed.

mdotterer
allure van sanz
caddy
tensen
doctor barbara
joyce9
melhael
cassandra blizzard
fried green
kellyfisher319
jena h
joe chippetta
chrisanthropic

I'll be back tomorrow for more.  If anyone has time, please tag the three books in my signature -mostly Jasmine: Energy Book 1


----------



## Jonas Saul

I'm here. I'm ready to catch up. But first, a word from our sponsor...'-)

Okay, just kidding. Here's my latest and I'm off to tag. Thanks!


----------



## herefishyfishy

If you could tag mine that would be great. I prefer 'urban fantasy'. I'll tag your right now. Thanks.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Tagged up to here.

I've got a brand new book out that could use all of the tagging, liking, reading and reviewing  you folks can spare. It's called TWO FISTED NASTY.

Here's the cover.










And here's a link.
http://www.amazon.com/Two-Fisted-Nasty-ebook/dp/B006TZG1CG/ref=sr_1_31?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1325840790&sr=1-31

Thanks for all the tagging help. I'll get this book into the signature soon as I can.


----------



## herefishyfishy

Thanks for the tags, everyone. Please keep them coming.

I'm re-tagging now.


----------



## tallulahgrace

I'm all tagged up to here. Thanks for the returns.

Tallulah~
http://www.books2heart.com Free Ads for Indie Authors


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

daniamore
sabrinasumsion (latest book)
Jonas Saul (new book)
herefishyfishy
Steve Vernon (new book)
OwenAdams


----------



## friedgreen

TAGGED


----------



## kahuna

Sabrina

Here fishy fishy

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Can you also tag *Rescuing Supermom* which is my wife's new book?
Can you tag it with the below tags? Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006JWEQ5S

motherhood, family, marriage, parenting, christian living, step parenting, womens issues, chick lit, homeschooling, womens spirituality, spiritual growth, god, social commentary, christian chick lit, self-help


----------



## Caddy

All done up to this point.  Welcome, newbies!  Thanks everyone for the tags!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.


----------



## Marie S

Caught up.

Thanks to those of you who tagged me.


----------



## Guest

Caught up. Would appreciate tags and likes on my Brick Ransom books.


----------



## chrisanthropic

All caught up.

This thread is over 900 pages long. A lot of it is us saying "all caught up" which is good but also can drown out the newer posts.

I had a thought at work tonight and I thought I'd share. I've created a sample public google doc that anyone with the link can edit. In theory we could add our info there (one book per line) and create a sort of master document that is A LOT easier to use for tagging purposes. Of course we could still post here that we're caught up.

Here's the link:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqtiRUXa-oxmdFJxWFc0N25ydy1pNzZtakNlSklLX0E

Of course if nobody cares then it'll just be ignored.


----------



## Jeff Joseph

My name is Jeff Joseph. I just published on Amazon my first romance novel called "The Trials of Virtue". This has been a very exciting experience for me and it has been on my "bucket list" for a long time.

I would appreciate any comments or suggestions especially on the best ways to market the book.

I would like to connect with some book clubs if anyone can help with that.

http://jeffjosephauthor.blogspot.com/

http://www.amazon.com/The-Trials-of-Virtue-ebook/dp/B006T2U6NY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325778866&sr=1-1


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Marie S said:


> Caught up.
> Thanks to those of you who tagged me.


Tagged both of your books Marie. I can really use some tagging help (from all those who have not tagged yet) with my New Paperbacks. I will reciprocate tagging favor.
Here're the links for Paperback editions:
1 http://amzn.to/tfM0bZ
2 http://amzn.to/uZRkoi
6 http://amzn.to/v6VG9i
5 http://amzn.to/tWRxiK
8 http://amzn.to/ua4Tp2
10 http://amzn.to/t1G0dj

Thanks and wish you all the best.


----------



## mdotterer

Wow. Some of you have written a LOT of books! Anyway, I'm caught up to here.

Cassandra Blizzard
Nicholas Andrews
M. G. Scarsbrook
Lauren Evans
Jonathan Maberry, Neal Levin
Phoebe Matthews
Kevin James Breaux
Matt Kurtz, Jessy Marie Roberts
Brenda Cooper, C.J. Henderson
Pauline Creeden
Owen Adams
Steve Vernon
Cin Eric
Jonas Saul
Bree Canheal
Sabrina Sumsion
Regina Pacelli
Dia Moore
Dani Amore
Marty Longson
Marie Symeou


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged "The Farm" and caught up.


----------



## A. Rosaria

All tagged up, and got a new one to be touched up by tag love.


----------



## herefishyfishy

I've tagged everybody up to here.

Thanks for the tags everyone. I really appreciate it. Please keep tagging mine.

And thanks for the welcome, Caddy.


----------



## Amyshojai

Jeff Joseph said:


> My name is Jeff Joseph. I just published on Amazon my first romance novel called "The Trials of Virtue". This has been a very exciting experience for me and it has been on my "bucket list" for a long time.
> 
> I would appreciate any comments or suggestions especially on the best ways to market the book.
> 
> I would like to connect with some book clubs if anyone can help with that.
> 
> http://jeffjosephauthor.blogspot.com/
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Trials-of-Virtue-ebook/dp/B006T2U6NY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325778866&sr=1-1


Welcome to the thread! You'll need to add your preferred tags on the book--or list them here--before we can agree with the tags. Tagging helps raise your book in amazon ranks and helps readers find it when they search, so the tag-words should be descriptive. "romance" would be one, but since none of us have read the book you really have to do this first.

All caught up with the tags here.


----------



## Grace Elliot

I'm feeling listless tonight and what could be more soothing than a little gentle tagging?
All caught up!
Thanks for the return tags and likes,
Grace x


----------



## Jena H

Caught up.

Jeff Joseph, if you add tags to your book that you want, we can tag them. ...  OR...  you can put desired tags into your e-mail, as suggested by Amyshojai.


----------



## seventhspell

Hi Caught up again with, 
mdotterer
tensen
Cassandra Blizzard
Joe Chiappetta
njeggels
Marty Longson
Marie S
daniamore
sabrinasumsion
Jonas Saul
herefishyfishy
Steve Vernon new one
OwenAdams

My links are in my signature line for anyone new, thanks for any tags back


----------



## AllureVanSanz

All caught up!

Congrats on the new books Jonas, Steve, Denise, Jeff Joseph, A. Rosario--good luck with your sales!

My books are in my signature for tagging.

Thanks everyone,
AyVee


----------



## RichardSchiver

Okay, took me two days, but I went back six pages and tagged everything I could find. If it was in your signature, or you provided a link, I tagged it. If you had specific instructions, I followed them.

Here's my list of all tagged to date. 
dougiebrimson
Amyshoja, 
Paul Hardy, 
AllureVanSanz, 
kahunna, 
Jena H, 
Melva, 
Evan J Xavier, 
poppyfire, 
A.Rosaria, 
kellyfisher319, 
legoleg, 
JaymeMorse, 
chrisanthropic, 
Steve Vernon, 
Melhael, 
ronvitale, 
SamanthaSands, l
iam.judge, 
Joe Chippetta, 
Adam Kisiel, 
Caddy, 
Grace Elliot, 
mdotterer, 
Doctor Barbara, 
kea, 
lynnemurray, 
Harmonious, 
tallulahgrace, 
friedgreen, 
seventhspell, 
Jan Hurst Nicholson, 
attebery, 
leearco, 
winspearj, 
library4science, 
joyce9, 
pkdavies, 
Wyatt North, 
TLH, Adrianna White, 
Sandy Harper, 
reviauthor, 
AMeridith, 
Becca Smejkal, 
Tess St John, 
Rachel Stark, 
Darcy Christine, 
Patty Jansen, 
aaronpolson, 
audreyauden, 
tensen, 
Cassandra Blizzard, 
njeggles, 
NicholasAndrews,
Hosanna, 
M.G. 
Scarsbrook,
LaurenEvans, 
Marty Longson, 
Marie S, 
DrDln, 
daniamore, 
bowlofcherries, 
sabrinasumison, 
jonas saul, 
herefishyfishy, 
owenadams, 

I've only one book so far so I'd appreciate it if you could tag both the kindle and paperback with the following:

horror, mainstream horror, suspense, good vs evil, cthulhu mythos, past memories, terror, shadows, creature, lovecraftian, the thing, the dark, nightmares, dread, dismay,

Thanks all,


----------



## Amyshojai

RSchiver, thanks for the tags, I got yours too.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Caught up:
daniamore - new one
Sabrinasumsion x3
JonasSaul - new one
herefishy x1
stevevernon - new one
ownadams x 1 (not UK)
A Rosaria - new one
R Schiver x1

Books and tags: Thanks a bunch everyone!

Younger Next Decade:
http://amzn.to/sSojvq - paperback
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook
Tags:
exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, dogs, productivity, diabetes, medical

Operation Neurosurgeon:
ebook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U
Tags:
romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers, contemporary fiction, medical

Outcome, A Novel:
ebook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -
paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C
Tags:
cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, contemporary fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers, medical


----------



## Kellyfisher319

Caught up here, many thanks for the tags. Just an observation if you don't have any tags on your books it is kind of hard to tag them for you!


----------



## Becca Smejkal

All caught up.  Thanks for the tags!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up...hope everyone has a super weekend!


----------



## sabrinasumsion

Alright, another day of tagging.

tess St. John
liam.judge
Kahuna
Joe's wife's book
Amy Shojai
Marie S.
Attebery
Jeff Joseph
DrDrn
A Rosaria
herefishyfishy
Grace Elliot
seventhspell
rschiver
Becka Smejkal

Thank you to everyone who tagged me!


----------



## kahuna

Jeff Joseph
R Shiver

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## njeggels

Thank you for tagging and liking. 

@Marty Longson Thank you!

Liked and tagged:
*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon)
Melva
daniamore
lynnemurray
BowlOfCherries
sabrinasumsion
Jonas Saul
herefishyfishy
tallulahgrace
OwenAdams
friedgreen
Marie S
Attebery
mdotterer
A. Rosaria
Jena H
RSchiver
seventhspell
Tess St John
Kellyfisher319

Please don't tag 'love triangle'. I don't know why it's there; if you're willing, could you decrease the votes on that tag so that it will go away?

http://www.amazon.com/Raven-The-Violet-Jewel-ebook/dp/B005CI7ES6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1310709528&sr=8-1
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005CI7ES6


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here.

Don't forget to tag my brand new book, TWO FISTED NASTY.

http://www.amazon.com/Two-Fisted-Nasty-ebook/dp/B006TZG1CG/ref=sr_1_31?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1325840790&sr=1-31&tag=vglnk-c1533-20


----------



## SamanthaSands

Happy Saturday Everyone! I'm tagged up to here. Thanks for the return likes and tags.

Sam


----------



## Library4Science

Welcome Newbies! Thank you all for tagging and liking our books! New people, if you have only tagged my newest book, please go through and tag the rest of mine. Thank You!

We just published a new book chronicling the early part of the Alaska gold rush, including instructions on what to bring and how to get there if you want to do some gold mining,-Grin! It doesn't have any tags yet so here they are.

Tags for 'Alaska And The Klondike Gold Fields [Illustrated]': http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006C250NC
Goldrush, Alaska, Klondike, Seward, Alaska purchase, gold fields, miners,gold camp life, Chilkoot Pass, Totem Poles, Northwest Territory, Prospectors, placer mining, hydraulic mining, grubstake

Thanks for tagging,
Cheers,
Charlie

Bargain Formatting & Conversion $15 -- Scanning & OCR 50¢ per page.


----------



## Marty Longson

Just curious is anyone recently joining this thread experienced any increase in sales?

My Tags - If you have the time please "Like" too.
eden, urban fantasy, modern fantasy, fantasy adventure, science fantasy, science fiction adventure, magic realism, epic fantasy, ya fantasy, ya urban fantasy, young adult fantasy, science fiction

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006GHJOJ4?ie=UTF8&force-full-site=1


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Jeff Joseph
A. Rosaria (new book)
RSchiver

Marty Longson: over time, tagging has helped increase my sales.


----------



## Grace Elliot

That's me on top of things.
Thanks to everyone who returns the tags.
Grace x


----------



## Gabriel Beyers

So, a few of the tags that were supposed to be on Contemplations of Dinner found their way over to Guarding the Healer.  I'm not able to remove these.  Would some of you be so kind as to go to Guarding the Healer and vote them down for me?

The tags that need voted down are: 

halloween(3)	
monsters(3)
alien invasion(2)
anthology(2)
ghosts(2)
haun(2)
werewolf(2)
short stories(1)
witchcraft(1)

Thanks.  I appreciate it.


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.  I think the only newbie is RShiver for me.  Welcome!

Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.


----------



## winspearj

All caught up.

Marty - No, no increase in sales for US where I have decent tag figures. Slow trickle of sales in UK where I have very few tags clicked at all. The UK site does have reviews though.

Jonathan


----------



## Melva

Marty Longson said:


> Just curious is anyone recently joining this thread experienced any increase in sales?
> 
> 
> 
> *Although tagging helps in the long run, like anything else in self-promotion of our work, it takes time to see any effect. Just be patient! The sales will come they tell me. There are so many other things we need to do in order to be successful in promoting our books: contributing to blogs, designing our book's websites, joining writing groups, twitter, facebook, writing forums, reading sites, etc., etc., etc Best of luck with sales.*
Click to expand...


----------



## Melva

Thanks everyone who has tagged me.

Tagged today:

daniamore  --  4 books
Sabrinasumsion  -- 4 books (Kindle and Paperback)
Jonas Saul  -- new book
herefishyfishy -- 1 book
Steve Vernon  -- new book
Owen Adams
Jeff Joseph
A.Rosaria  -- new book
RSchiver -- 2 books
Gabriel Beyers -- voted down undesired tags


----------



## Gabriel Beyers

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Lots of tagging done today! Up to here!

Please tag my new book with:
free, christianity, horse, horses, devotional, jesus, horsemanship, childrens books, christian living, bible study

and here's the link to the tag page:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B006UIVGQS/ref=tag_dpp_teas_edpp_rt?ie=UTF8&m=A117YML5U5Z1A#tags

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your horse book tagged, looks great!


----------



## seventhspell

I'm caught up today, 
RSchiver
njeggels did a disagree of the love triangle tag today 
Gabriel Beyers did the requested down votes I think they will be gone now if you check


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Wow! That was easy!

Hosanna - new book.

Books and tags: Thanks a bunch everyone!

Younger Next Decade:
http://amzn.to/sSojvq - paperback
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook
Tags:
exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, dogs, productivity, diabetes, medical

Operation Neurosurgeon:
ebook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U
Tags:
romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers, contemporary fiction, medical

Outcome, A Novel:
ebook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -
paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C
Tags:
cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, contemporary fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers, medical


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up. I hate doing this on a netbook, but when one is on vacation . . .

My Books:

http://www.amazon.com/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasti.../dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## lynnemurray

Welcome newbies and congrats to those with new books or stories!

Caught up again, today I liked and tagged:

Sabrina Sumsion - 3x
Jonas Saul - new one
Cin Eric
Steve Vernon - new one
Owen Adams
Jeff Joseph - just the one tag “romance” and more and will go back and check them
Alex Rosaria - new one
Richard Schiver
Gabriel Beyers - downvoted tags as requested, some of them seem to have disappeared already
Pauline Creeden - new one

Your likes/tags of my books are most appreciated!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## RichardSchiver

Thank you everyone for the tags. I'm caught up to here.

library4science got your new one.
Gabriel Beyers, looked like the ones you wanted voted down were taken care of. Tagged both.
Hosanna, new book done.
D.A. Boulter


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Easy catch up day.

Got you tagged, Richard! Good luck.

Thanks to everyone who takes the time to tag my books, you are appreciated. The links are in my signature

Best,
AyVee


----------



## JaymeMorse

I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!

NicholasAndrews - paperback
Hosanna - (newest)
LaurenEvans
Joe Chiappetta - congrats to your wife on her new release!
tensen
AdriannaWhite - x1
Marty Longson
Marie S - x2
daniamore
BowlOfCherries - paperback
sabrinasumsion
Jonas Saul
herefishyfishy
Steve Vernon - new one
OwenAdams
Jeff Joseph
Dr. Sukhraj S. Dhillon - paperbacks
A. Rosaria - new one
RSchiver
Gabriel Beyers - voted down
D.A. Boulter - new one

Thanks for any tags back!


----------



## tallulahgrace

Happy Sunday, Everyone~

I've tagged and liked up to here...congrats on the new books!

Tallulah~
http://www.books2heart.com Free Ads for Indie Authors


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Hosanna (new book)

Gabriel Beyers: i voted down the unwanted tags


----------



## winspearj

All tagged and liked up to date.
Tallulah - thanks for the link.
Jonathan


----------



## Wyatt North

Still trying to catch up. There are a ton of you....!


----------



## Caddy

Well, that was easy.  Done for the day. Cheers!


----------



## seventhspell

Caught up today with no-one new to me


----------



## reviauthor

Caught up to here. 

If you haven't yet, I would greatly appreciate tags and likes for my book:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ECMJ2G
chick lit, hollywood, rock star, beach read, humorous fiction, bargain books, commercial fiction, contemporary fiction, dating story

Thank you very much to all!

*Tagged today:*
RachelStark
DarcyChristine
Patty Jansen
mdotterer
tensen
Cassandra Blizzard
njeggels
Caddy (paperback for Part 2 I hadn't yet tagged)
LaurenEvans
AdriannaWhite (new book I hadn't yet tagged)
Marty Longson
Marie S
daniamore
sabrinasumsion
Jonas Saul (new book I hadn't yet tagged)
herefishyfishy
Steve Vernon (new book I hadn't yet tagged)
OwenAdams
Jeff Joseph
A. Rosaria (new book I hadn't yet tagged)
RSchiver
Gabriel Beyers (voted down requested tags)


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.


----------



## 55168

All caught up after a lazy weekend!


----------



## C.S. Einfeld

I feel really stupid, asking this numby question but, what exactly do you mean by "tagging", and how do you do it?

I'd love to participate but I don't know how!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up.
G x


----------



## Grace Elliot

C.S. Einfeld said:


> I feel really stupid, asking this numby question but, what exactly do you mean by "tagging", and how do you do it?
> 
> I'd love to participate but I don't know how!


Hi Cs,
On any book page if you scroll down (or press 'tt' on your keyboard ) you find "Tags" - tags customers associated with that book. 
By clicking the tags it adds to the books visibility when someone searches for a word associated with the book they are looking for eg Fantasy, sci-fi,, YA et.c
In theory the higher the tag ticks, the more visibility your book could potentially get.
All i know is that when I tag regularly my sales increase, if I stop, the sales drop! That's why I tag!
Most newbies go back 6 pages and tags the books forward from there, and then keeping checking back in for new books....and so on.
Grace x


----------



## C.S. Einfeld

Grace Elliot said:


> Hi Cs,
> On any book page if you scroll down (or press 'tt' on your keyboard ) you find "Tags" - tags customers associated with that book.
> By clicking the tags it adds to the books visibility when someone searches for a word associated with the book they are looking for eg Fantasy, sci-fi,, YA et.c
> In theory the higher the tag ticks, the more visibility your book could potentially get.
> All i know is that when I tag regularly my sales increase, if I stop, the sales drop! That's why I tag!
> Most newbies go back 6 pages and tags the books forward from there, and then keeping checking back in for new books....and so on.
> Grace x


Okay, great! Thank you very much and I'll get started, right away.


----------



## chrisanthropic

Anyone wanting to add their book(s) to a community "master list" can do so here:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqtiRUXa-oxmdFJxWFc0N25ydy1pNzZtakNlSklLX0E

Personally I think it is easier to browse and if it becomes well used would be an easy way to keep track of all of us.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Have a great Sunday night.

C.S. Einfeld x1

Chris - cool, I stuck my two novels in there.

Books and tags: Thanks a bunch everyone!

Younger Next Decade:
http://amzn.to/sSojvq - paperback
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook
Tags:
exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, dogs, productivity, diabetes, medical

Operation Neurosurgeon:
ebook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U
Tags:
romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers, contemporary fiction, medical

Outcome, A Novel:
ebook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -
paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C
Tags:
cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, contemporary fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers, medical


----------



## Beatriz

chrisanthropic said:


> Anyone wanting to add their book(s) to a community "master list" can do so here:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqtiRUXa-oxmdFJxWFc0N25ydy1pNzZtakNlSklLX0E
> 
> Personally I think it is easier to browse and if it becomes well used would be an easy way to keep track of all of us.


I added my book to it. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Steve Vernon said:


> Caught up to here.
> 
> Don't forget to tag my brand new book, TWO FISTED NASTY.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Two-Fisted-Nasty-ebook/dp/B006TZG1CG/ref=sr_1_31?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1325840790&sr=1-31&tag=vglnk-c1533-20


...okay, so I'm lazy...


----------



## Paul Hardy

Ah, tagging. That wonderful way to catch up on podcasts and feel like I'm actually doing something useful as well  

Anyway. All caught up to this point and time now to get some sleep.

Anyone looking to tag the US Kindle/Paperback versions of my novel can find links below. Please tag with the following:

post-apocalyptic, end of the world, group therapy, parallel worlds, multiverse, science fiction, genocide, nuclear war, scifi, ptsd, zombies

Thanks!


----------



## Kellyfisher319

Caught up again! Many thanks to you all!


----------



## mdotterer

Caught up to here.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

JaymeMorse said:


> I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!
> sabrinasumsion
> Jonas Saul
> herefishyfishy
> Steve Vernon - new one
> OwenAdams
> Jeff Joseph
> Dr. Sukhraj S. Dhillon - paperbacks
> A. Rosaria - new one...
> Thanks for any tags back!


Thanks JaymeMorse. I just tagged you. I can really use some tagging help (from all those who have not tagged yet) with my New Paperbacks. I will reciprocate tagging favor.
Here're the links for Paperback editions:
1 http://amzn.to/tfM0bZ
2 http://amzn.to/uZRkoi
6 http://amzn.to/v6VG9i
5 http://amzn.to/tWRxiK
8 http://amzn.to/ua4Tp2
10 http://amzn.to/t1G0dj
Thanks and wish you all the best.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews

Caught up through the last five pages or so.

Please remember to copy and paste these tags to both the paperback and ebook version. Tags are:

dragons, action, adventure, comedic fantasy, comedy, epic fantasy, fantasy, funny, humor, magic, quest, sorcery, tournament, warrior,

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005LFYPZK/

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0615493866

Thanks!


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Only two new for me! Hope you all had a great weekend.

Thank you for the tag backs, and welcome Cs!

My books are in my sig.

Best,
AyVee


----------



## tallulahgrace

I'm caught up...Thanks for the returns!

Tallulah~
http://www.books2heart.com Free Ads for Indie Authors


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged:

C.S. Einfeld


----------



## kahuna

CS Einfeld

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Jena H

caught up again.  Thanks to all for the camaraderie.    

Back in a couple of days.


----------



## kea

Thanks so much to all those who tagged me!
I have just caught up with the following fellow fame seekers...
M. G. Scarsbrook
Marty Longson
Marie S
daniamore
BowlOfCherries
sabrinasumsion
Jonas Saul
herefishyfishy
Steve Vernon
OwenAdams
friedgreen
Joe Chiappetta (rescuing SM)
A. Rosaria
RSchiver
Gabriel Beyers
Beatriz
Paul Hardy

To anyone new...
Please tag my book (kindle and print) with the following tags (they are the ones that are there).
ya fantasy young adult, teen fantasy, teen drama, teen girl series, finding yourself, ya novel, ya issues, young adult, ya sci-fi, ya fantasy, fitting in, multiverse, ya kindle
TREEHUGGER (print) http://www.amazon.com/Treehugger-Kea-Alwang/dp/1466471565/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1325279838&sr=8-2
TREEHUGGER (kindle) http://www.amazon.com/Treehugger-Based-Dream-ebook/dp/B006O69RJO/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1325279838&sr=8-2
Thanks so much!


----------



## 1923

Tag please.
Thanks, Harry

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0069XRLKO


----------



## Caddy

Welcome C.S.

All caught up. Happy Monday.


----------



## Amyshojai

1923 said:


> Tag please.
> Thanks, Harry
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0069XRLKO


Got you tagged, Harry. Please return the favor and go back 6 pages to catch all the "regulars" on the thread. Thanks in advance! *s*


----------



## friedgreen

ATU People


----------



## Gabriel Beyers

Thanks to everyone for voting down my unwanted tags.  They are now in the negatives.


----------



## C.S. Einfeld

Okay, so I'm only halfway thru.  Need to take a break, my right index "click" finger is crampin' up.  

Some of you guys with multiple books!  Whew!  Six pages?  This could take awhile.  

Still, awesome idea, and I've finally figured out that if I click the "LIKE" button at the top, I can keep track of which books I've tagged already.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Harry (1923)
Seems like everything at the moment regarding books is slow (sales, too).

Books and tags: Thanks a bunch everyone!

Younger Next Decade:
http://amzn.to/sSojvq - paperback
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook
Tags:
exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, dogs, productivity, diabetes, medical

Operation Neurosurgeon:
ebook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U
Tags:
romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers, contemporary fiction, medical

Outcome, A Novel:
ebook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -
paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C
Tags:
cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, contemporary fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers, medical


----------



## chrisanthropic

Anyone wanting to add their book(s) to a community "master list" can do so here:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqtiRUXa-oxmdFJxWFc0N25ydy1pNzZtakNlSklLX0E

Got everyone and caught up to here.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, strong heroine, female author, thieves, drm free, dungeons and dragons, fantasy apprentice, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, father and daughter, half elf, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy


----------



## lynnemurray

Welcome newcomers--it is much easier once you get caught up, if you check in every day or so! Thanks so much to everybody the tagged and liked my books.

This time I tagged and liked:

C.S. Einfeld

Beatrice Brusic - I checked “like” for both books but one has no tags and the other has some “fairy tale” and “fantasy” tags that don’t seem to go with the subject matter, so I’m waiting for clarification before I go back and tag

Harry Leslie Smith - Hamburg 1947

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## kahuna

1923

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Becca Smejkal

All caught up.

Have a great night!


----------



## A. Rosaria

Tagged up.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

1923


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All tagged up again!

-----------------

Mine for the new people:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Tagged new books. I will be very grateful for any tags.

Best regards,

Adam


----------



## Amyshojai

Adam, got your new one. All caught up.


----------



## bnapier

New release out today...2 years in the making, so this one is quite close to me.

Tag love would be greatly appreciated for Book 1 of my series, Everything Theory.

Everything Theory: Cold Compass

http://www.amazon.com/Everything-Theory-Cold-Compass-ebook/dp/B006VUL3I6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1326216813&sr=8-1


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Tagged you bnapier. It took me three years to write Outcome, A Novel. Sometimes good things take time!! Good luck.

Books and tags: Thanks a bunch everyone!

Younger Next Decade:
http://amzn.to/sSojvq - paperback
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook
Tags:
exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, dogs, productivity, diabetes, medical

Operation Neurosurgeon:
ebook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U
Tags:
romantic suspense, cheap ebook, Tennessee, Nashville, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, dog lovers, contemporary fiction, medical

Outcome, A Novel:
ebook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -
paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C
Tags:
cheap ebook, Louisville, Pensacola, Florida, general fiction, contemporary fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, medical drama, organ transplant, dog lovers, medical


----------



## aaronpolson

It's been a while and I have some catching up to do--thanks for the tags in return.


----------



## ToniD

Been gone for quite awhile but I'm finally back to the computer and ready to tag again! 

Here are the tags for my books:

eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

and here are the links:

http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6
http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## Caddy

Tagged up and somewhere to go....back to the keyboard!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Thanks for the tag backs!

Please tag *Genesis Jam*, my latest book, as it is not in my signature.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006RXI394
_Please use these tags:_
Christian, biblical fiction, Old Testament study, anthology, God, family, biblical anthology, Christianity, Christian historical fiction, inspirational, garden of Eden


----------



## Wyatt North

I just realized that I only have to tag once -- so I think I've actually tagged everyone since pg 890 or so! 

Also - Harry Leslie Smith, you should run a free promotion of your book because I'd like to read it!


----------



## AMeredith

Haven't been on in awhile, but just tagged everyone from 900 up!  

Meredith


----------



## legoleg

Got you:

Joe Chiappetta
ToniD
Becca Smejkal
1923
NicholasAndrews
liam.judge
Denise Chiappetta
Caddy
Marie S
Attebery
*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon)
njeggels
Steve Vernon
Library4Science
Marty Longson
Gabriel Beyers
Doctor Barbara
RSchiver


----------



## Kellyfisher319

Caught up, many thanks!


----------



## Carolyn Evans-Dean

I could use some tagging love on Amazon for my new novel Bystander. I will be working my way through the many pages here to reciprocate. It may take me a little while to get to everyone, but it will happen.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1453760482/ref=s9_simh_gw_p14_d0_g14_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-3&pf_rd_r=1MK5XSKCVNVFXSWP2868&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938811&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## kea

Okay, call me green, novice, newbie, but this is sooo exciting!
I did a search on Amazon for YA fantasy because I'm trying to understand more about how many reviews YA fantasy novels typically get, etc. Up popped this page: http://www.amazon.com/tag/ya%20fantasy/products/ref=tag_dh_istp
where Treehugger was one of the top tagged books listed! It's like turning on the TV and seeing your own face.

So, for anyone wondering if all this tagging actually works, the answer is YES!
And thank you to all who tagged me!


----------



## Carolyn Evans-Dean

I have tagged the following author's books:

C.S. Einfeld
Kahuna
Jena H.
Kea
1923
Caddy
Amy Shojai
Fried Green
Dr. Barbara
Chrisanthropic
Lynnemurray
Becca Smejkal
A. Rosaria
Liam.Judge
M.G. Scarsbrook
Adam Kisiel
Bnapier
aaronpolson
ToniD
Joe Ciappetta
Wyatt North
AMeredith
Legoleg
KellyFisher319


I'm tired but I'll be back tomorrow to tag a few prior pages. How many pages back should I go?


----------



## audreyauden

Caught up to here! Thanks for tags and likes on the different forms (ebook, paperbook, UK ebook) of Realms Unreel.

===

*Realms Unreel ebook: Realms Unreel*

multiverse, cyberspace, creation myth, tree of knowledge, immortality, steampunk, neil gaiman, da vinci code, cyberpunk, speculative fiction, snow crash, virtual worlds, science fiction, science fantasy, hunger games

===

*Realms Unreel paperback: Realms Unreel*

cyberpunk, young adult fantasy, young adult science fiction, enders game, neal stephenson, multiverse, orson scott card, cyberspace, immortality, neil gaiman, da vinci code, speculative fiction, snow crash, virtual worlds, science fiction

===

*Realms Unreel UK ebook: Realms Unreel*

cyberpunk, young adult fantasy, young adult science fiction, enders game, neal stephenson, multiverse, orson scott card, cyberspace, immortality, neil gaiman, da vinci code, speculative fiction, snow crash, virtual worlds, science fiction

===

WHOM I'VE TAGGED AND LIKED

I've tagged and liked everybody's work from page 860 forward. A complete list is visible on my Amazon tagging profile (http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao). However, if you think I missed you, just send me a private message, and I'm happy to double-check!

Here's whom I've tagged since my last post:

Mdotterer (short story)
Tensen (6 books)
Cassandra Blizzard (a world without color)
Njeggels (1 book)
AdriannaWhite (new book)
Marty Longson (1 book)
Daniamore (4 books)
Sabrinasumsion (3 books)
Jonas Saul (7 books)
Herefishyfishy (1 book)
Steve Vernon (new book)
OwenAdams (1 book)
Jeff Joseph (1 book)
A. Rosaria (1 book)
RSchiver (1 book)
Gabriel Beyers (downvotes)
C.S. Einfeld (1 book)
Beatriz (2 books)
1923 (1 book)
Bnapier (1 book)
Legoleg (1 new book)
Carolyn Evans-Dean (1 book)


----------



## audreyauden

This is a public service announcement!

*Newbies:* The easiest way (i.e. fewest keystrokes/mouse clicks) that I've found to add all 15 tags to someone else's book is:

1.) *Copy their comma-delimited list of preferred tags*, like mine above. (This assumes the author has provided their list of tags in their latest post -- if not, the next best thing to do is to click the top 15 of the tags already on their book. Time consuming, but what can you do?)

2.) *Click on the link* for the book whose tags you've copied.

3.) *Type "tt"* in rapid succession when you're on the Amazon listing page for that book. It'll pop up a window.

4.) *Paste the whole list of links* into the window that pops up.

5.) *Press your "Enter" or "Return" key* to submit the links. (To make sure you did it right, confirm that the checkboxes beside the author's preferred tags are checked after you hit "Enter". 15 links should be checked.)

6.) And remember to *click the yellow "Like" button* below the book title! (If you don't see a "Like" button, the author has probably linked to their tag page rather than their main product listing page -- if you want to do them a favor, click the "Back to Product Listing Page" link and click the "Like" button from there.)

It's that easy! To be considerate to the rest of us, please list out all 15 of your preferred tags in a comma-delimited list following the link to your book. It'll save us all a LOT of clicking on checkboxes. For authors who haven't listed their preferred links, you can use some variation of the system below.

===

For *taggers ready to step up to advanced speed-tagging*, using the tabbing functionality on your browser is the fastest way to tag people with LOADS of books -- like all the enviable folks on here with 5+ titles in 3x formats apiece. The system below also helps for all the old-timers on this thread who don't list their preferred tags to help make your life easier.

Check your browser menu for exact hotkeys for your browser, but it should go something like this:

1.) CTRL+Click (or whatever the equivalent is for your browser -- check the file menu or help menu for your browser if you're not sure) on each book link so each book listing page opens in a new tab. For an author with 10 books, you should now have 10 tabs open.

2.) With your 10 tabs now open, start from tab #1 and hit the "Like" button followed by TT. As you wait for the JavaScript on your browser to pop up that TT link window, use your "next tab" hotkey to switch to tab #2. Repeat this for all 10 tabs.

3.) Return to tab #1. The TT link box should now be open, with the top ten tags for that book displayed in a list below. Select all ten of those links together and paste them into the input field. Hit enter to submit them, and then find the "See more links" link on the book listing page so you can see all the tags beyond the top ten. This takes a while to load sometimes, so while you wait, use your tabbing hotkeys to switch to tabs #2 through #10 and repeat the TT/copy/paste/see more links routine. Starting to get the picture? Parallel processing!

4.) Return to tab #1. You should now be looking at the version of the book listing page that shows all the book tags. Click as many additional tags as you can beyond the first ten you captured in the TT window. Amazon will force you to stop at 15. Repeat for all 10 tabs.

5.) Click the "like" button on each book. That way, if you're ever wondering if you've forgotten whether you've tagged someone's page on this thread, you can quickly click their link, and if you see you've liked it, you don't have to scroll down to check the link area.

Congratulations! You have now graduated to speed-tagger.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

bnapier (new book)
legoleg (latest book)

Carolyn Evans-Dean: You asked how many pages back you sholuld go. Anyone new usually goes 6 pages back to tag all the regular taggers. Hope this helps.


----------



## chrisanthropic

Anyone wanting to add their book(s) to a community "master list" can do so here:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqtiRUXa-oxmdFJxWFc0N25ydy1pNzZtakNlSklLX0E

Got everyone and caught up to here.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, strong heroine, female author, thieves, drm free, dungeons and dragons, dark fantasy, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, young adult, half elf, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy


----------



## Caddy

Wyatt, You want to read Harry Leslie Smith's book? Why not buy it and show him some support instead of asking him to make it free?  His books are .99 to $1.99...a bargain. We as authors buy each other's books often when they look interesting.

All caught up! *Please note book 2 is out in paperback if you have not tagged that already. * Thanks!

Would love some "*likes*" along with "*tags*" on the following if you would be so kind.

*Gastien Part 2 From Dream to Destiny paperback*: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny/dp/146809081X/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1325690993&sr=8-3

*Gastien Part 2 From Dream to Destiny Kindle*:http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1325690993&sr=8-3

*Please use all 10 tags!**Tags for both Part 2 links above*:historical romance, romance, historical drama, adult romance, caddy rowland, series, france, historical fiction, montmartre, artist
______________________________________________________________________________________________
*Gastien Part 1: The Cost of the Dream pape*rback: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325690993&sr=8-1

*Gastien Part 1: The Cost of the Dream Kindle*: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1325690993&sr=8-1

*Tags for both Part 1 links above*:
romance, French romance, series, loss of innocence, impressionist, Caddy Rowland, nonconformist, abstract artist, Montmartre, nineteenth century paris *Please note: If you do not use the tt method you must go to page 2 of tags to find some of these. * *Please use all 10 tags that I want. Thank you very much.*


----------



## Carolyn Evans-Dean

Thanks for the tips, audreyauden! On that note...

Here are the tags that seem to give me the most bang for the buck. I have added a few new ones that I think will help:

teowawki, eotwawki, homesteading, Bystander, electro magnetic pulse, electromagnetic pulse, apocalypse tale, emp, chick lit, romance, general fiction, survival, novel, end of the world, terrorist

Here is the link to my book:

http://www.amazon.com/Bystander-Tale-End-World-Knew/dp/1453760482/ref=sr_1_16?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1326292395&sr=1-16


----------



## kahuna

Toni D

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up again - thanks for the tags in exchange.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up...thank for any tags back...mine are in my siggy!


----------



## Becca Smejkal

All caught up


----------



## Carolyn Evans-Dean

I just finished another round of tagging of everyone on page 907. There may be some repeats that were tagged previously, but I can't readily tell who I tagged yesterday:

tallulahgrace
seventhspell
Melhael
Grace Elliot
Beatriz
Paul Hardy
kellyfisher319
Drdln
Nicholas Andrews
AllureVanSanz

Thanks again for any tags back. You'll find my book below:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/1453760482/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


----------



## tallulahgrace

I'm tagged up, but I have a question for @Aubreyauden, or anyone else who knows.

As an "old-timer", I rarely list the tags for my books as they appear in the box on the Amazon page when you hit tt. It's just as simple to copy/paste the tags listed in the box as it is to copy/paste from the post. Am I missing something?

Thanks!
Tallulah~
http://www.books2heart.com


----------



## Jena H

Tagged up again.

*AMeredith*, I didn't see a book (link) in your post. Did you write about the Invisible Man? 
*Legoleg*, your James Madison book doesn't have any current tags. If you put tags on your book, they'll be available for the rest of us. Or, you can include your desired tags in your next post, and we can cut+paste.

Back in a couple of days.


----------



## seventhspell

Hi
Caught up and new for me today were, 
C.S. Einfeld tagged  
1923
bnapier got the new release good luck
Carolyn Evans-Dean

my links are in my signature line for anyone new, thanks for any tags back


----------



## Grace Elliot

Yeah! Back on top of things. 
Everyone tagged to here! 

Thanks for return tags and likes. 
G x


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Tagged up to here!

Thanks everyone for my tags and likes!!


----------



## audreyauden

tallulahgrace said:


> I'm tagged up, but I have a question for @Audreyauden, or anyone else who knows.
> 
> As an "old-timer", I rarely list the tags for my books as they appear in the box on the Amazon page when you hit tt. It's just as simple to copy/paste the tags listed in the box as it is to copy/paste from the post. Am I missing something?
> 
> Thanks!
> Tallulah~
> http://www.books2heart.com


Hi Tallulah!

Whenever someone I haven't tagged before posts a "caught up to here" message on this thread without otherwise listing their preferred tags, I do just as you've said: I copy the top 10 tags that appear in the TT box and paste them in again, essentially up-voting the top 10 tags. But if I only did this, they wouldn't get the benefit of having me add the maximum number of tags (15) that Amazon allows.

So, to be a "good citizen" on this thread in cases where I don't know the author's preferred 15 tags, I go ahead and pick another five tags off their list and hit the checkboxes manually. It just adds a lot of clicking -- if they had provided a list of 15 tags in the post, it would be just a simple copy+paste operation.

I don't mind adjusting to what other people are doing at all -- I just thought I'd suggest my method to the newbies in case it saves them some time  And I've tagged all your books already, so no worries!

Audrey


----------



## Stephen Penner

Caught up again! Tagged & Liked the following authors' book(s):

Audrey Auden
Kea Alwang
Sean Sparling
Paul Jennings
Wyantt North
Barry Napier
A. Rosaria
C.S. Einfeld
Harry Leslie Smith
Allure Van Sanz
Nicholas Andrews
Marelene Dotterer
Beatrice Brusic
J.M. Winspear
Jody Morse
Richard Schiver
D.A. Boulter
Pauline Creeden
Marty Longson
Nuayma Jeggels
Bree Canheal
Sabrina Sumsion
Cin Eric
Jeff Joseph
Marie Symeon

As always, tags of my books (below) are welcome. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mdotterer

Tagged to here:

Harry Leslie Smith
Barry Napier
Barry Napier, Luis Puig
Barry Napier, Rich Ristow
Toni K Dwiggins *waves* Hi Toni!
Stephen Penner
Stephen Penner, Mark Souza


----------



## Kellyfisher319

Caught up!


----------



## Melva

Tagged up:

Hosanna -- new book
D.S.Boulter -- Cold Sleep
C.S. Einfeld -- 1 book
Beatriz -- 2 books
1923  -- 1 book
bnapier  -- Everything Theory
ToniD  -- Badwater paperback
kea  --  new book


----------



## sabrinasumsion

okeys, I'm tagged up:
Stephen Penner
Wyatt North
legoleg
Kea
Audrey Auder
Aaron Polson
tallulah grace
Honanna
1923
Gabriel Beyers
C.S. Einfeld
lynne murray
bnapier
ToniD

on Jasmine my preferred tags are: young adult romance, young adult, ya romance, ya sci-fi, young adult sci fi, science fiction romance, young adult books, young adult fiction, young adult fiction girls, ya fiction, 99 cents, 99 cents kindle, 99 cent kindle books 

on Produce, Publish, Publicize my preferred tags are: writing, publicity, publishing, self publishing, contacting media, marketing, social media, write a book, writing a book, promotion, 99 cents, 99 cents kindle, how-to 

Thank you all!


----------



## carolco

Tagged the last 3 pages.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All tagged up to here.

Don't forget my new book - TWO FISTED NASTY.
http://www.amazon.com/Two-Fisted-Nasty-ebook/dp/B006TZG1CG/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1326365203&sr=1-1


----------



## SamanthaSands

I'm caught up, once again. Thank you for the return tags and likes.

My new one is in my sig, but here is the link:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006UY7VR0


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

carolco (new book)


----------



## Caddy

Wow, that was easy today! All done.

*Tallulahgrace:* The reason I used a list of tags:
1. To me, it is easier than scrolling down and having to click to see the additional tag or tags. Just hit"like" and then type tt and paste is easier to me and time saving.
2. Book 1 has more than 15 tags listed. I have some of them listed for awhile to build them up and then switch to others. And there are some on there I don't want, because someone put up something not spelled right OR the tag word resulted in SEO results I did not like. For instance, I had "graphic sex" for awhile because there is some in it. However, my books are NOT erotica (I don't have anything against erotica, but these books will disappoint people who are looking for erotica as it is not the theme). When I used that tag, my book started showing up on porn sites as a book to buy. lol Anyone who bought it from a porn site was probably pretty bummed out.
3. Once book 2 has enough of the tags I have listed I will add new ones for that one and change the tt list for that, too.

I don't know if it helps to do this, but it can't hurt.


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up to here, thanks for all the tags!


----------



## RGPorter

Okay, got the last five pages. My fingers are tired  Here's my new one that can definitely use some love 

Cry of the Raven: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006WE4810

Tags: 
fantasy, romance, darkness, evil, adventure, supernatural, demons, magic, shape-shifters, magic romance, demon, kindle book, kindle romance, cheap kindle, kindle fantasy


----------



## Amyshojai

RGPorter, got your new one.


----------



## Ed_ODell

Morning, folks!

I'm fairly well caught up to here. Tagged the following:

Tess St. John
Attebery
DrDrn
herefishyfishy
rschiver
Audrey Auden
Kea Alwang
Sean Sparling
Paul Jennings
Wyantt North
Barry Napier
A. Rosaria
C.S. Einfeld
Harry Leslie Smith
Allure Van Sanz
Marelene Dotterer
Beatrice Brusic
J.M. Winspear
Jody Morse
Richard Schiver
Pauline Creeden
Marty Longson
Nuayma Jeggels
Bree Canheal
Marie Symeon

If I missed someone, I'm certain I'll get them on the next round.

As always, a big welcome to new authors and readers. Your tags are immeasurably helpful and so very, very appreciated!


----------



## Ed_ODell

RGPorter said:


> Okay, got the last five pages. My fingers are tired  Here's my new one that can definitely use some love
> 
> Cry of the Raven: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006WE4810
> 
> Got this one, R.G.
> 
> Good luck with it!


----------



## kahuna

CarolCo
RGPorter

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Stephen Penner

Caught up again. Tagged and liked book(s) by:

Tim Kizer
R.G. Porter
Edward O'Dell

I just released my latest: The Godling Club

Tags appreciated, of course. Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new one tagged, Stephen Penner, congrats!


----------



## RichardSchiver

Caught up to here.

C.S Einfeld liked and tagged.
Beatriz
1923
bnapier
ToniD
Joe Chiapetta latest tagged.
Carolyn Evans Dean
Stephen Penner,
RGPorter
Ed_ODell

Good Luck everyone and thanks for the tags.


----------



## soesposito

Hope y'all are seeing fabulous sales so far for 2012! 

Tagged:

KellyFisher (all)
Melva (all)
Sabrina (all)
Steve (new one)
RGPorter (new one)
Stephen (new one)
RSchiver
1923
Kea


----------



## ToniD

mdotterer said:


> Tagged to here:
> Toni K Dwiggins *waves* Hi Toni!


Waving back atcha Marlene. (and I'm still smiling over your review of Badwater 

Caught up through here.

Here are the tags for my books:

eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

and here are the links:

http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6
http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Caught up:
Carolyn Evans-Dear
Carolco
RG Porter

Books and tags: Thanks a bunch everyone! (Changed things a bit for any newbies)

Younger Next Decade:
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook
Tags:
exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, diabetes, medical, physician advice

Operation Neurosurgeon:
ebook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
Tags:
romantic suspense, suspense, Nashville, medical drama, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, dog lovers, contemporary fiction, medical, court room drama, paramedic, doctor stories

Outcome, A Novel:
ebook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -
Tags:
medical drama, YA romance, Louisville, hurricane, general fiction, contemporary fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, organ transplant, dog lovers, medical, anesthesiologist, pilot, dogs point of view


----------



## chrisanthropic

Anyone wanting to add their book(s) to a community "master list" can do so here:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqtiRUXa-oxmdFJxWFc0N25ydy1pNzZtakNlSklLX0E

Got everyone and caught up to here.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, strong heroine, female author, thieves, drm free, dungeons and dragons, dark fantasy, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, young adult, half elf, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy


----------



## Grace Elliot

Excellent - some new authors. 
All caught up. 

thank for your return tags,
Grace x


----------



## T.K.

Hi everyone, I have 2 new books that could use a little help. Also, I'll go back several pages and tag yours.

Thanks so much!
T.K.

http://www.amazon.com/Simmer-Recipes-Palate-T-K-Richardson/dp/061548834X/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1319731790&sr=1-1

preferred tags:

cooking
cooking for teens
kids cooking
kids cookbook

cookbook for children
cooking with kids
cookbook
baking

http://www.amazon.com/Imagine-ebook/dp/B006MIL3FA/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1326406540&sr=1-1

preferred tags:

poetry
poems
short stories
inspirational
Christian short stories
Christian fiction

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Carolyn Evans-Dean

I just finished tagging the folks on page 906, which includes the following authors:

Tess St, John
Sabrina Sumsion
Steve Vernon
Samantha Sands
Library4Science
Marty Longson
Winspearj
Melva
Hosanna
D A Boulter
Rschiver

Thanks in advance for any reciprocal love!

http://www.amazon.com/Bystander-Tale-End-World-Knew/dp/1453760482/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1326411848&sr=8-16


----------



## Tess St John

Okay, I'm caught up...lots of new releases...congrats, everyone! Mine are in my siggy for tags back!


----------



## lynnemurray

Hi to newcomers and congrats to those with new books.

Today I liked and tagged:
Joe Chiappetta - new one
Paul Jennings
Carolyn Evans-Dean
Tim Kizer - 3x
samantha sands - new one
R.G. Porter - new one
T.K. Richardson - 2 new ones

All caught up! Thanks again to those who liked and tagged mine!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged all the new people / books. Have a great weekend!

----------------------

Mine for anyone who hasn't got them yet:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.

*T.K. Richardson* your list does not work because it it not separated with commas, so the tt method only picks up one tag. You have list them like this: cooking, baking, yummy (whatever).  I hand tagged each taq, but some might not see they did not all get tagged...


----------



## friedgreen

All tagged up


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

RGPorter (new book)
Ed_ODell "Swift Blind" book
Stephen Penner (new book)
T.K. Richardson (2 new books)


----------



## kahuna

TK Richardson

Carolyn Evans-Dean

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## T.K.

Okay, tagged about 20 books (started at page 90. Will tag more today. 

Thanks for all the tags on my books!

TK


----------



## kea

Thanks for the tags!
Caught up:
_Carolyn Evans-Dean
Stephen Penner
RGPorter
Ed_ODell
soesposito
ToniD
T.K. Richardson_

To anyone new...
Please tag my book (kindle and print) with the following tags (they are the ones that are there):

ya fantasy young adult, teen fantasy, teen drama, teen girl series, finding yourself, ya novel, ya issues, young adult, ya sci-fi, ya fantasy, fitting in, multiverse, ya kindle

TREEHUGGER (print) http://www.amazon.com/Treehugger-Kea-Alwang/dp/1466471565/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1325279838&sr=8-2
TREEHUGGER (kindle) http://www.amazon.com/Treehugger-Based-Dream-ebook/dp/B006O69RJO/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1325279838&sr=8-2

Thanks so much!


----------



## tallulahgrace

I'm caught up. Thanks Caddy and Audrey for the info...now I must get organized and list my tags here.

BTW, FATE is finally free at Amazon, if anyone is interested.

Happy Friday!
Tallulah

http://www.books2heart.com Free Ads for Indie Authors, Free Books for Readers


----------



## Becca Smejkal

All caught up - have a great weekend!


----------



## sabrinasumsion

caught up.  

T.K. Richarson
Melva
Carolco
RG Porter
ed_ODell
soesposito


----------



## YHPub

Hey Everyone. Brilliant community here by the looks of it. Going to be coming back here every other day to catch up, and help with tagging 

Forgive me if the author names are repeated, it just means i liked and tagged all the books i could find for that author over the last 5 pages ! Hope this has helped you guys get some more exposure 

M. G. Scarsbrook, M. G. Scarsbrook, M. G. Scarsbrook, M. G. Scarsbrook, M. G. Scarsbrook, Caddy Rowland, Caddy Rowland, Stephen Penner
Stephen Penner, Stephen Penner, Stephen Penner, Stephen Penner, Stephen Penner, Mark Souza, Lori Gordon, Kate Cornwell, E.Victoria Flynn, Jonas Saul, Christi Craig, Stephen Penner, Marlene Dotterer, Marlene Dotterer, Kelly Fisher, Kelly Fisher, Kelly Fisher, Sabrina Sumison, Melvin J Henderson, Melva Henderson, Melva Henderson, Melva Henderson, Melva Henderson, Melva Henderson, Melvin J Henderson, Sabrina Sumsion, Tim Kizer, Tim Kizer, Tim Kizer, Steve Vernon, Steve Vernon, Steve Vernon, Steve Vernon, Steve Vernon, Steve Vernon, Steve Vernon, Steve Vernon, Samantha Sands, Samantha Sands, Samantha Sands, Samantha Sands, Samantha Sands, Samantha Sands, R.G. Porter, R.G. Porter, R.G. Porter, R.G. Porter, R.G. Porter, R.G. Porter

More to come girls and guys. Just need to catch up. So those who i haven't mentioned will definitely be getting tags over the next couple of days.

I would hugely appreciate if i could get some reciprocal love on a book i've just written and released 

*Sally's Subway Encounter*

http://www.amazon.com/Sallys-Subway-Encounter-ebook/dp/B006WOZ9J0/
Tags: _erotic fiction, subway fantasy, erotic short stories, subway encounter, erotica, explicit erotica, teen erotica_

Thanks everyone! Massively appreciative to be part of this community.


----------



## ToniD

Caught up through here.

Here are the tags for my books:

eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

and here are the links:

http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6
http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Back again and caught up again...this has become a habit! 

Grace x


----------



## Melva

All Tagged Up (ATU)

carolco  -- 3 books
RGPorter -- new one
Stephen Penner  --  New one
T.K.Richardson  -- 5 books
YHPub  -- 1 book


----------



## Wyatt North

Caught up since my last post. Thanks all! Books in my signature. I've also started "agreeing" with the positive reviews to give an extra boost! 

Also I downloaded a copy of Fate! Look forward to reading it. 

Wyatt


----------



## mdotterer

Tagged to here:

Tim Kizer
R.G. Porter
Edward O'Dell
Shannon Esposito, Karen Schindler
Shannon Esposito
T.K. Richardson
Cherry Harper


----------



## Doctor Barbara

TKR x3
YHPub x1

Books and tags: Thanks a bunch everyone!

Younger Next Decade:
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook
Tags:
exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, diabetes, medical, physician advice

Operation Neurosurgeon:
ebook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
Tags:
romantic suspense, suspense, Nashville, medical drama, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, dog lovers, contemporary fiction, medical, court room drama, paramedic, doctor stories

Outcome, A Novel:
ebook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -
Tags:
medical drama, YA romance, Louisville, hurricane, general fiction, contemporary fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, organ transplant, dog lovers, medical, anesthesiologist, pilot, dogs point of view


----------



## Jena H

All tagged up.....  be back on Sunday.


----------



## Kellyfisher319

Caught up! Any tags to my new one The Sign would be awesome and much appreciated!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Thanks so much for the tag backs. Still tagging away.


----------



## Library4Science

All caught up again! Thank you all for the reciprocal tags and likes.

Welcome Newbies! If you have only tagged my newest book, please go through and tag the rest of mine. Thank You!

Tags for 'Alaska And The Klondike Gold Fields [Illustrated]': http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006C250NC
Goldrush, Alaska, Klondike, Seward, Alaska purchase, gold fields, miners,gold camp life, Chilkoot Pass, Totem Poles, Northwest Territory, Prospectors, placer mining, hydraulic mining, grubstake

Thanks for tagging,
Cheers,
Charlie

Bargain Formatting & Conversion $15 -- Scanning & OCR 50¢ per page.


----------



## Adam Kisiel

New titles are coming... I'll tag as much as I can in the next 45 minutes.

Thanks in advance for any tags to my titles.

Best,

Adam


----------



## SamanthaSands

I've liked and tagged the new authors and the new books to here. Thanks for the return tags/likes.

Samantha


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

YHPub
Kellyfisher319 (new book)
Adam Kisiel (latest books)
SamanthaSands (latest book)


----------



## YHPub

Thanks to all that have tagged me so far! Great community like i said before  Much appreciated. Caught up with most of the tagging now.

Tagged AND liked all books for the authors listed below:

Edward O'Dell
Richard Schiver
Shannon Esposito
Toni Dwiggins
Barbara Ebel MD
Tristan J Tarwater
Grace Elliot
T.K. Richardson
Ruth Etrenne , Daanyel George , Devin Jones , Sabrina Kramer , Dave Kreydich, Joe Chiappetta , Denise Chiappetta , Henry Carlie III , Amana Droblas , Paul Lonzo 
Joe Chiappetta
Bieber Publishing
Various (Author), Wyatt North (Editor), Bieber Publishing
Alban Butler (Author), Wyatt North (Editor), Bieber Publishing
Kea Alwang
Audrey Auden
Aaron Polson
Becca Smejkal
Tallulah Grace
Dana Hayes
Jean Louise
Tess Stokes
Pauline Creeden
Harry Leslie Smith
Peter Meredith 
Gabriel Beyers
C.S. Enfield
A Rosaria
Adam Kisiel 
Barry Napier
Jayme Morse
Jody Morse
Jody Morse, Jayme Morse
J M Winspear
J.F. Kristin (Author), aka Jennifer Farwell
Terry Dock
Beatrice Brusic
Paul R. Hardy
Dr. Sukhraj S. Dhillon
Nicholas Andrews
Random Wicks
Allure Van Sanz

Sorry for the long list. Hope i've managed to grab everyone in the last 5 pages. I will be going back, and going over those who i might of missed.

If you haven't already could you please tag and like my book 

*Sally's Subway Encounter*

http://www.amazon.com/Sallys-Subway-Encounter-ebook/dp/B006WOZ9J0/
_Tags: erotic fiction, subway fantasy, erotic short stories, subway encounter, erotica, explicit erotica, teen erotica, erotic romance, sexy, sex, sexy stories_

Much appreciated everyone


----------



## sabrinasumsion

Got: 
YHPub
Library4Science
Bowlofcherries

Just an FYI, Produce, Publish, Publicize is free today.  Everyone feel free to grab a copy.  It's on me.


----------



## YHPub

James N. Powell Tagged and Liked

Thanks again.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here.

Some exciting developments. I've spoken with my e-book publisher and my next release, due out around the end of January or early in February, is going to be released through the KDP Select program. I'm hoping this will raise my profile a bit.

And don't forget to tag/like my latest release TWO FISTED NASTY.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006TZG1CG


----------



## StevenAitchison

I'm just doing tagging for everyones books, going back as far as I can 

Can you tag the four I have below.

Cheers


----------



## Amyshojai

StevenAitchison said:


> I'm just doing tagging for everyones books, going back as far as I can
> 
> Can you tag the four I have below.
> 
> Cheers


I've tagged your books and all caught up.

We recommend you go back 5-6 pages and tag all the books in siggy lines (or as requested). That gets you up to date with all the "regular" taggers and then you can simply check in once every day or so to catch the new ones. For some folks, it helps to "subscibe" to this thread to get a reminder when a new person posts.


----------



## ToniD

Caught up through here.

Here are the tags for my books:

eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

and here are the links:

http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6
http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## Caddy

All caugh up.  Have a great weekend.

Steven A.  there are a couple of tags that are not spelled right on your tags.  Someone may have added them and spelled the words wrong.


----------



## brendancody

I've been away for a while, but starting to catch up now. Lots of new books to get through!

Just tagged:

Slow Love: A Polynesian Pillow Book (James N. Powell)
Hamburg 1947 (Harry Leslie Smith)
Treehugger (Kea Alwang)
Genesis Jam (Joe Chiappetta)
Thieves at Heart (Tristan J. Tarwater)
Everything Theory: Cold Compass (Barry Napier)
Outcome, A Novel (Barbara Ebel)
Badwater (Toni K Dwiggins)
Realms Unreel (Audrey Auden)
Gastien Part 1, Part 2 (Caddy Rowland)
Days of Vengeance (Tim Kizer)
Two Fisted Nasty (Steve Vernon)
Cry of the Raven (R.G. Porter)
The Godling Club (Stephen Penner)
(T.K. Richardson)
Sally's Subway Encounter (Cherry Harper)
Outsmart the Unexpected (Regina Pacelli)

Please tag my book with tags:
thriller, technothriller, technothrillers, genetics, cia, japan, spy thriller, evolution, intelligent design, bioethics, espionage, biotechnology, science fiction, near future

Paperback: 
http://www.amazon.com/Broken-Evolution-Brendan-Cody/dp/0956581102

eBook:
http://www.amazon.com/Broken-Evolution-ebook/dp/B003OIBOA0

UK eBook:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Broken-Evolution-ebook/dp/B003OIBOA0

A bit OT, but I'm concerned that having no ratings or reviews listed with my book might be putting potential readers off. I've managed to get some on other sites (e.g. librarything), but does anyone know a way of encouraging some reader reviews up on Amazon? (PM me if you like)


----------



## joyce9

Thanks for tagging my book:

http://www.amazon.com/Arabic-Proverbs-Sayings-Joyce-Akesson/dp/9197895466/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1325515984&sr=1-1

I am also tagging your books.

Best!
Joyce


----------



## kahuna

Steven Aitchison
Bredan Cody

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## tamaraheiner

Sure, I'll tag yours, and anyone who wants theirs tagged.

And I'd appreciate tags as well. It seems like my book has a lot more than 15 tags, but I guess I've never counted. Be tag happy, and I'll be good with that.


----------



## Melva

*Tagged:*

StevenAitchison
brendancody

Thanks for tagging my books


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up


----------



## tamaraheiner

This is a great idea. As authors, we want to support other authors. But let's face it, we can't afford to buy everyone's book so thaty they'll buy our book. This is an easy painless way to help each other.

So far I've tagged:
Merry Go Round
How to be an Attractive Man
Wet Dreams
Outsmart the Unexpected
Personal Finance for People who Hate Personal Finance
Jasmine
Roadside Ghosts
100 ways to develop your mind
Complete Kitten Care
Badwater
Gastien 1
Broken Evolution
Arabic Proverbs
Slow Love
Bystander
eyes of Jade
The Falstaff Vampire Files
Poison in the Blood
An Illusion of Hell
Return the Heart
Treehugger
Fate
Taffy
Produce, Publish, Publicize
Sally's Subway Encounter
Your Aging Cat
A deadman's debt
Libby's ashes
The Complete List of Catholic Saints
Shipbuilder
Operation Neuralsurgeon
Nobody's Perfect
The Last Resort
Star Chosen
The Klondike Gold Fields


----------



## Heather Ross

Tagged everyone from page 907 to 912. Even if you didn't ask/list your book links I clicked on the books in your sig and tagged accordingly. (My brain hurts)

Would appreciate tags for my two books (Lord knows they need it!).

http://www.amazon.com/Highway-90-ebook/dp/B006S4CYB0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1326580333&sr=1-1

Tags for Highway 90: young adult, young adult suspense, teen, girls, teen drama, college, life lessons, adult, drama, short story, novella, death, ebook, love, freedom

http://www.amazon.com/Johnny-Mustang-Adventure-Begins-ebook/dp/B006SA3MPG/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1326580404&sr=1-1

Tags for Johnny Mustang: 
childrens books, illustrated childrens book, childrens, boys, western, adventure, wild west, wild horses, horses, illustrated, fiction, picture book, cowboy, ebook, johnny mustang

Thanks guys! I'll be back in a few days to tag newbies!

@StevenAitchison - the links to the first 2 books in your sig are flip flopped. It was no problem for me, just letting you know.


----------



## Amyshojai

Heather got your books, welcome to the thread!


----------



## ToniD

Okay, wow, I've got a new book up. 

Would love some tagging love for my virgin:

link:
http://www.amazon.com/Volcano-Watch-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B006XJ5NC2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1326585604&sr=1-1

tags:
volcano, erupt, women sleuths, adventure, series, environment, geology, forensic, cheap kindle book, Mammoth Lakes, Sierra Nevada range, American west


----------



## kahuna

Tamara Heiner
Heather Ross

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Kellyfisher319

Caught up again! Many thanks!


----------



## chrisanthropic

Anyone wanting to add their book(s) to a community "master list" can do so here:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqtiRUXa-oxmdFJxWFc0N25ydy1pNzZtakNlSklLX0E

Nice to see some new names here! All caught up.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, strong heroine, female author, thieves, drm free, dungeons and dragons, dark fantasy, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, young adult, half elf, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Welcome newbies.
Caught up:
Stevenait x4
brendancodyx2 (US ebook and paperback)
tamarabx1
HeatherRx2

Books and tags and thanks a bunch!

Younger Next Decade:
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook
Tags:
motivational, self-improvement, exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, women's health, men's health, diabetes

Operation Neurosurgeon:
ebook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
Tags:
romantic suspense, suspense, Nashville, medical drama, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, dog lovers, contemporary fiction, medical, court room drama, paramedic, doctor stories

Outcome, A Novel:
ebook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -
Tags:
medical drama, YA romance, Louisville, hurricane, general fiction, contemporary fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, organ transplant, dog lovers, medical, anesthesiologist, pilot, dogs point of view


----------



## Amyshojai

Toni got your new one, congrats! All caught up.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All caught up!

And thanks to everyone who has tagged my latest release - TWO FISTED NASTY.
http://www.amazon.com/Two-Fisted-Nasty-ebook/dp/B006TZG1CG/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_7


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

StevenAitchison
ToniD (latest book)
brendancody
tamaraheiner
Heather Ross


----------



## seventhspell

Have caught up and new for me today were, 

carolco
Steve Vernon, new one
SamanthaSands new one
RGPorter new one
Stephen Penner new one
ToniD new one
T.K. Richardson
YHPub
StevenAitchison
brendancody
tamaraheiner
Heather Ross

good luck to all with new books and thanks for any tags back from anyone
my links are in my signature line


----------



## ToniD

Hey tagging friends: thanks for giving my new book a good launch! 

Caught up through here.

Here are the tags for my books:

The new one is Volcano Watch:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006XJ5NC2

Tags for Volcano Watch: 
volcano, erupt, evacuation, women sleuths, adventure, series, environment, geology, forensic, cheap kindle book, Mammoth Lakes, Sierra Nevada range, American west

The old one is Badwater:
http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6

http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Tags for Badwater:
eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## Honey Layne

Hey all! Tagged the last five pages to 908.

Would love some likes and tags on my books. Thanks!

Tags for Paint Me Love: erotic, erotic romance, romance, artist, erotic fiction, college romance, love story, sex, short story, erotic short story, honey layne, contemporary romance, adult romance, mild erotica, young love

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B006KT1RB6/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Tags for Sweet Ginger: erotic, erotic romance, romance, artist, erotic fiction, love story, sex, short story, sexting, erotic photography, contemporary romance, adult romance, mild erotica, erotic adult romance, novelette

http://www.amazon.com/Sweet-Ginger-Artist-Ecstasy-ebook/dp/B006SDLTSK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1326654619&sr=1-1


----------



## Caddy

All caught up to here.  Several new ones and new additions.  Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again, with the newbies and the veterans w/ new releases.

Steven Aitchison:  FYI, clicking the thumbnail of Making Friends brings me to the page for 100 Ways to Develop your Mind.  And conversely, clicking on 100 Ways brings me to the product page for Making Friends.  I suppose it could be just me, but... not sure how??


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the new ones--welcome to the thread!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Hello to the newbies, good to see you here.
All caught up.
Grace x


----------



## kahuna

Honey Layne

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Cool. Caught up.

Books and tags: Thanks a bunch everyone!

Younger Next Decade:
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook
Tags:
exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, diabetes, medical, physician advice

Operation Neurosurgeon:
ebook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
Tags:
romantic suspense, suspense, Nashville, medical drama, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, dog lovers, contemporary fiction, medical, court room drama, paramedic, doctor stories

Outcome, A Novel:
ebook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -
Tags:
medical drama, YA romance, Louisville, hurricane, general fiction, contemporary fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, organ transplant, dog lovers, medical, anesthesiologist, pilot, dogs point of view


----------



## lynnemurray

All caught up with a minimum of pain. It's great to see so many new authors--congrats to you all and to those with new books!

Today I tagged/liked:
Cherry Harper
Toni Dwiggins - Volcano Watch, previously tagged Badwater
Adam Kisiel - 101 foolproof jokes to use in case of emergency
-previously tagged the others
Steven Aitchison - 4x
Tamara Hart Heiner
Heather Ross - 2x
Honey Layne - 2x

Thanks for the tags/likes.

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## YHPub

Finally caught up, and updated. Turns out i missed some of you guys/gals.

Tagged and Liked:

Christopher Valle
Honey Lane 
Heather Ross
Tamara Hart Heiner
Joyce Akesson
Brendan Cody
Steven Aitchison
Regina Pacelli
Amy D. Shojai
Adam Kisiel 
Tristan J Tarwater
Toni Dwiggins
Sabrina Sumsion
Kelly Fisher
Gregory Bresiger
M. G. Scarsbrook
Kea Alwang
Barbara Ebel MD 
Carolyn Evans Dean

JUST in case, will go over a few more pages (5 back again to see if i missed anyone with multiple books who i didn't catch before.

Here is my book for the people who didn't get a chance, or didn't see it. Tags and likes would be greatly appreciated as always 

*Sally's Subway Encounter*

http://www.amazon.com/Sallys-Subway-Encounter-ebook/dp/B006WOZ9J0/
_Tags: erotic fiction, subway fantasy, erotic short stories, subway encounter, erotica, explicit erotica, teen erotica_

Thanks again all


----------



## tallulahgrace

All tagged up~ Thanks for the returns.

Tallulah~

http://www.books2heart.com Free Ads, Free Reads, Free Link Exchange


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Honey Layne
ChristopherValle

Christopher asked if tagging help's improve sales. It helped my book after a while.


----------



## liam.judge

My Finance eBook is free for the next 5 days. Here are the U.S. and U.K. links:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=personal+finance&x=0&y=0

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Personal-Finance-People-Hate-ebook/dp/B003R7LAI4/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1326724127&sr=1-2


----------



## kahuna

Christopher Valle

Tagged You.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the new ones. Happy writing, folks!


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up!

Thanks for tags back!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Wasn't "younger next decade" free while back? Now its free for prime members only. Anyway, I tagged and will reciprocate any tagging favor from other members. Thanks everyone for tagging me. Wish you all the best in 2012.


----------



## Kent Kelly

Hello everyone! Good to see so many new faces and all of this creative energy going around 

I have a new novel, The Necronomicon - The Cthulhu Revelations, which premieres today after a very long gestation! Thank you for any tags and likes that you can provide.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006Y3GR86



I've gotten caught up on the last 7 pages, tagging:
1923
A. Rosaria
Aaron Polson
Adam Kisiel
AllureVanSanz
Amyshojai
Audrey Auden
Beatriz
Becca Smejkal
Bnapier
Bowl of Cherries
Brendan Cody
C.S. Einfield
Caddy
Carolco
Carolyn Evans-Dean
Chrisanthropic
Christopher Valle
Doctor Barbara
DRDIn
Ed_ODell
Friedgreen
Gabriel Beyers
Grace Elliot
Heather Ross
Honey Layne
Hosanna
Jayme Morse
Jena H
Joe Chiapetta
Joyce9
Kahuna
Kea
Kellyfisher319
Legoleg
Liam Judge
Library4Science
Lynne Murray
M. G. Scarsbrook
Mdotterer
Melhael
Melva
Nicholas Andrews
Paul Hardy
Reviauthor
RGPorter
RSchiver
Sabrina Sumsion
Samantha Sands
Seventh Spell
Soesposito
Stephen Penner
Steve Aitchison
Steve Vernon
T. K. Richardson
Tallulah Grace
Tamara Heiner
Tess St. John
Toni D
Winspearj
Wyatt North
YHPub

I know there's a lot of tagging to be done, so I don't really need tags or likes on my other works, just the new novel. But if you want to click through on the others that's great and much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

Kent, got the new one, congrats!


----------



## Nicholas Andrews

Caught up through the last five pages or so.

Please remember to copy and paste these tags to both the paperback and ebook version. Tags are:

dragons, action, adventure, comedic fantasy, comedy, epic fantasy, fantasy, funny, humor, magic, quest, sorcery, tournament, warrior,

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005LFYPZK/

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0615493866

Thanks!


----------



## Ernie Lindsey

Hi, everyone. Newbie here. Just went through and tagged, agreed, and Like the last five pages. For those of you with multiple books, I got at least two for each one and will pick up the rest on the next round.

Here are the books I've tagged: Genesis Jam, Bystander, Treehugger, Realms Unreal, Gastien Part 2, Gastien Part 1, Slow Love, Jasmine, Produce, Publish, Publicize, Days of Vengeance, Two Fisted Nasty, Samantha Sands, Cry of the Raven, The Godling Club, Badwater, Younger Next Decade, Operation Neurosurgeon, Outcome, Thieves at Heart, A Dead Man's Debt, Eulogy's Secret, Simmer, Imagine, Eyes of Jade, Don't Let it Snow, Second Chances, Emma's chance, Bride of the Living Dead, Poison in the Blood, The Marlowe Conspiracy, An Illusion of Hell, The Horror of the Shade, Personal Finance For People Who Hate Personal Finance, Fate, Taffy, Sally's Subway Encounter, Volcano Watch, Kitten Care, Libby's Ashes, In the Path of the Dragon, The Complete List of Catholic Saints, Catholic Prayer Book, The Time Travel Journals, The Farm, Nobody's Perfect, Fool Me Once, The Last Resort, Revenge: A Collection of Poems, Star Chosen, Power Pendant of Planet Pizon, Alaska and the Klondike Gold Fields, How to Be an Attractive Man, Shake Your Body, Double Diamond First Look, Outsmart the Unexpected, 100 Ways to Develop Your Mind, 100 Ways to Find Ideas for Your Blog Posts, Broken Evolution, Arabic Proverbs and Wise Sayings, Perilous, Highway 90, Johnny Mustang, The Task, Devon Ruthin, Paint Me Love, Sweet Ginger, 329, Spellbound, The Power of Breathing, A Simple Solutions to America's Weight Problem, THE NECRONOMICON, Cthulhu in Wonderland, The Adventure Tournament

I officially have "mousepad thumb" going on. =)

It would be great to get some tags on my novel The Two Crosses, if you're so inclined.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006KHN7CU

Preferred tags are: cheap kindle book, suspense, christian fiction, christian suspense, christian thriller, suspense fiction, religious fiction, suspence, southern fiction, contemporary fiction, christian inspirational, indie book, supernatural fiction, christian mystery, kindle adventure

THANK YOU!


----------



## Amyshojai

Ernie, got your book tagged. Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Becca Smejkal

A lot of new ones for me today - but, I'm all caught up!

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## Caddy

All cuaght up.  Welcome newbies


----------



## kahuna

Ernie Lindsey
Kent Kelly

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Stephanie Draven

Goodness! I learned so much from this thread. I'm a newbie here, and I've gone through the past five pages and tagged everybody and liked those that I could. (Does anyone know why those little like boxes don't always appear at the top of the product page?) When I'm done posting this, I'm going to go to the google doc and make sure that I'm caught up there too.

Anyway, now I'd like to present the tag lists for my books:

*The Fever & The Fury* (Paranormal Erotic Romance): mythica, greek mythology, erotic romance, bdsm, exhibitionism, montenegro, phoenix, fury, romance, military romance, political, wiki leaks, fire, virgin heroine, alpha hero, paranormal

http://www.amazon.com/Fever-Fury-ebook/dp/B0068742US/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325044659&sr=1-4

*Dark Sins & Desert Sands* (Greek Myth-inspired Paranormal Romance): mythica, greek mythology, aztec mythology, minotaur, sphinx, seth, egyptian mythology, paranormal romance, military romance, torture, alpha hero, harlequin nocturne, political, arab-american hero, multicultural romance

http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Desert-Sands-Harlequin-Nocturne/dp/0373618719/ref=tmm_mmp_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1326746452&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/Desert-Sands-Harlequin-Nocturne-ebook/dp/B005JSK19S/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1326746452&sr=1-2

*Siren Song* (Greek Myth-inspired Paranormal Romance): mythica, greek mythology, sirens, tritons, paranormal romance, annapolis, mermen, mermaids, merfolk, military romance, strong supernatural heroine, urban fantasy

http://www.amazon.com/Siren-Song-ebook/dp/B004GEAF2Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_4

*Poisoned Kisses* (Greek Myth-inspired Paranormal Romance): mythica, award-nominated, greek mythology, hydra, nymph, arms dealer, alpha hero, africa, adventure romance, military romance, ares

http://www.amazon.com/Poisoned-Kisses-Harlequin-Nocturne-Stephanie/dp/037361845X/ref=tmm_mmp_title_0

http://www.amazon.com/Poisoned-Kisses-Kisses-Midnight-Harlequin-ebook/dp/B0041KLF9K/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

*Wild, Tethered, Bound* (Greek Myth-inspired Paranormal Romance): mythica, award-nominated, greek mythology, dryad, chimera, afghanistan, alpha hero, military romance, poker, casino, gambling, erotic romance, paranormal romance, urban fantasy

http://www.amazon.com/Wild-Tethered-Bound-ebook/dp/B002JJ6TOQ/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_6

*The Knife's Edge* (Historical Erotic Fantasy): historical romance, historical erotic fantasy, erotica, fantasy romance, bdsm, jacqueline carey, knife play, edgy, kinky, royalty, historical erotica

http://www.amazon.com/Knifes-Historical-Erotica-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B002NU5JRY/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1

Happy Tagging, everybody and good luck with your books!


----------



## Amyshojai

Wow, Stephanie, welcome to the thread. Got you tagged. All caught up.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Thanks so much for the tag backs.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

That wasn't so bad today.

Books and tags: Thanks a bunch everyone.

Younger Next Decade:
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook
Tags:
exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, diabetes, medical, physician advice

Operation Neurosurgeon:
ebook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
Tags:
romantic suspense, suspense, Nashville, medical drama, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, dog lovers, contemporary fiction, medical, court room drama, paramedic, doctor stories

Outcome, A Novel:
ebook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -
Tags:
medical drama, YA romance, Louisville, hurricane, general fiction, contemporary fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, organ transplant, dog lovers, medical, anesthesiologist, pilot, dogs point of view


----------



## ToniD

Caught up through here.

Here are the tags for my books:

The new one is Volcano Watch:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006XJ5NC2

Tags for Volcano Watch: 
volcano, erupt, evacuation, women sleuths, adventure, series, environment, geology, forensic, cheap kindle book, Mammoth Lakes, Sierra Nevada range, American west

The old one is Badwater:
http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6

http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Tags for Badwater:
eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## chrisanthropic

Anyone wanting to add their book(s) to a community "master list" can do so here:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqtiRUXa-oxmdFJxWFc0N25ydy1pNzZtakNlSklLX0E

Nice to see even more new names! All caught up.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, strong heroine, female author, thieves, drm free, dungeons and dragons, dark fantasy, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, young adult, half elf, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy


----------



## friedgreen

All tagged up


----------



## JDMiller

Hi Everyone,

Another new guy here. I just went live today. 

If folks could add tags for me, it would be greatly appreciated. I'm using "Applying to law school, law school application, LSAT, law school, law school essays"

I will be going through the last five pages reciprocating right after I post this. 

Thanks!


----------



## kahuna

Stephanie Draven

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Kellyfisher319

Caught up


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones.


----------



## A. Rosaria

Caught up with the tags.


----------



## DerekEdgington

Getting started on the tagging. This seems a monolithic task.

My book's *The Seven*, and is here:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Seven-ebook/dp/B006X9H4RE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1326751385&sr=8-1

Preferred tags: Contemporary Fantasy, Urban Fantasy, Speculative fiction, Young Adult Fantasy, Teen Fantasy, Urban life, Fantasy, Jim Butcher

That last one's kind of a joke (but not really at the same time) 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you tagged, Derek. We recommend you go back 5-6 pages to tag the "regulars." Welcome to the thread!


----------



## DerekEdgington

Will do. Regulars. Got it- makes this task marginally less insurmountable


----------



## kahuna

Derek Edgington

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Kent Kelly (all books)
Ernie Lindsey
Stephanie Draven (all books)
JDMiller
DerekEdgington


----------



## Ernie Lindsey

Got caught up on a lot of the multiple book authors and all the new ones that came after me. Thanks again for this thread!

-----------------------------

It would be great to get some tags on my novel The Two Crosses, if you're so inclined.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006KHN7CU

Preferred tags are: cheap kindle book, suspense, christian fiction, christian suspense, christian thriller, suspense fiction, religious fiction, suspence, southern fiction, contemporary fiction, christian inspirational, indie book, supernatural fiction, christian mystery, kindle adventure


----------



## Caddy

Caught up. Welcome Sephanie, JD and Derek.

*Please note book 2 is out in paperback if you have not tagged that already. * Thanks!

Would love some "*likes*" along with "*tags*" on the following if you would be so kind.

*Gastien Part 2 From Dream to Destiny paper*back: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny/dp/146809081X/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1325690993&sr=8-3

*Gastien Part 2 From Dream to Destiny Kindle*:http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1325690993&sr=8-3

*Please use all 10 tags!Tags for both Part 2 links above*:historical romance, romance, historical drama, adult romance, caddy rowland, series, france, historical fiction, montmartre, artist
______________________________________________________________________________________________*Gastien Part 1: The Cost of the Dream paperback*: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325690993&sr=8-1

*Gastien Part 1: The Cost of the Dream Kindle*: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1325690993&sr=8-1

*Tags for both Part 1 links above*:
romance, French romance, series, loss of innocence, impressionist, Caddy Rowland, nonconformist, abstract artist, Montmartre, nineteenth century paris Please note: If you do not use the tt method you must go to page 2 of tags to find some of these. *Please use all 10 tags that I want. Thank you very much.*


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Whew. Let it go for a few days . . . All tagged up and all tagged out.

Thanks for the return tags.

My books:

http://www.amazon.com/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasti.../dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## ToniD

Caught up through here.

Here are the tags for my books:

The new one is Volcano Watch:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006XJ5NC2

Tags for Volcano Watch: 
volcano, erupt, evacuation, women sleuths, adventure, series, environment, geology, forensic, cheap kindle book, Mammoth Lakes, Sierra Nevada range, American west

The old one is Badwater:
http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6

http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Tags for Badwater:
eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## Lindzz

Okay, so far, I've only managed the last couple of pages!  Don't know what's going on with my stupid internet connection at the moment. Will get to the rest later today or tomorrow. I only have the one book to be tagged as follows:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Firestone-Crystal-ebook/dp/B006R72MNS

Thanks!!

Lindzz


----------



## Lindzz

Re-started laptop and all is well  - last 5 pages complete, though I'm embarrassed to admit, I'm still not quite sure what 'tagging' does?

Hope it helps anyway, and grateful for any likes and tags on my book.

All the best.

Lindzz


----------



## Sebastiene

US: http://www.amazon.com/Dead-World-ebook/dp/B005VWP03Y
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dead-World-ebook/dp/B005VWP03Y

horror, ghosts, ghost story, paranormal thriller, paranormal, contemporary fantasy, urban fantasy, paranormal fiction, supernatural fiction, urban fantasy series, suspense, cheap kindle books, kindleboard author, kindle books, speculative fiction

1. Please "Like" the book (just below the title at the top--yellow button).
2. Please click "Agree with these tags?" at the bottom of the list of tags that are already there.
3. Please add these tags for _Dead World_ are (if you would be so kind & THANK YOU SO MUCH in advance!).

Myself, I've gone back and tagged all the books for (listed by Kindleboard name):
D.A. Boulter, ToniD, NicholasAndrews, Ernie Lindsey, kahuna, Stephanie Draven, Doctor Barbara, chrisanthropic, JDMiller, DerekEdgington, Ernie Lindsey, Caddy, Steve Vernon, Honey Layne, ChristopherValle, YHPub, Kent Kelly, brendancody, joyce9, tamaraheiner, Heather Ross, kea, Library4Science, carolco, RGPorter, Joe Chiappetta, audreyauden, Carolyn Evans-Dean, 1923, reviauthor, Paul Hardy, Marty Longson, Hosanna, RSchiver, herefishyfishy, OwenAdams, Marie S, Cassandra Blizzard, winspearj, RachelStark, DarcyChristine, Patty Jansen, Wyatt North, lynnemurray, Harmonious, Evan J Xavier

And everyone on the community "master list": 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqtiRUXa-oxmdFJxWFc0N25ydy1pNzZtakNlSklLX0E

Phew! THANK YOU!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Here's today:
ToniD - new one
JDMiller - new one
DerekE - new one
Caddy - already got your paperback
Lindzz - got the US book, but don't you want more tags in there?
DABoulter (I have no clue as to why your books weren't tagged by me before - I could swear I did them - perhaps something I did made them not stick - anyway yikes.....they're tagged now!)

Books and tags: Thanks a bunch everyone.

Younger Next Decade:
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook
Tags:
exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, diabetes, medical, physician advice

Operation Neurosurgeon:
ebook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
Tags:
romantic suspense, suspense, Nashville, medical drama, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, dog lovers, contemporary fiction, medical, court room drama, paramedic, doctor stories

Outcome, A Novel:
ebook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -
Tags:
medical drama, YA romance, Louisville, hurricane, general fiction, contemporary fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, organ transplant, dog lovers, medical, anesthesiologist, pilot, dogs point of view


----------



## Amyshojai

I've got the new books tagged, welcome to the thread.


----------



## Grace Elliot

I'm caught up again. 
My links are in the signature - thank you everyone.
Grace x


----------



## Lindzz

Thanks for the tags and the 'heads up' Dr Barbara.  I see what you mean and have added several other categories of tags to go with my book.  Appreciate the advice and support - I'm still fairly new at all this, but am learning slowly - very slowly! 

Thanks also to anyone else who tags me too!

Lindzz


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

My wife has an ebook out called *Rescuing Supermom* that I just published, but it's not in my sig. 
Can you tag it with the below tags? Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006JWEQ5S

motherhood, family, marriage, parenting, christian living, step parenting, womens issues, chick lit, homeschooling, womens spirituality, spiritual growth, god, social commentary, christian chick lit, self-help


----------



## Carolyn Evans-Dean

I just tagged the following authors:

T K Richardson
YH Pub
Adam Kisiel (I had missed a couple of your titles but caught them this time around)
Bowl of Cherries
Steven Aitchison
Brendan Cody
Joyce9
Tamara Heiner
Melva
Heather Ross
Honey Layne
Christopher Valle
Kent Kelly
Ernie Lindsey
Stephanie Draven
Derek Edgington
Sebastiene

Thanks for any likes and tags!

http://www.amazon.com/Bystander-Tale-End-World-Knew/dp/1453760482/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1326411848&sr=8-16&tag=vglnk-c1533-20


----------



## mdotterer

Sometimes this forum software does something that prevents my posts from... posting. It takes several minutes to write one of these things, and I swear - well, I did. 

Swear. 

A lot.

Okay, one more time. Today I tagged:

Linda David
Sebastiene Elston
Toni Dwiggins
Ernie Lindsey
Derek Edgington, David Korn
J.D. Miller
Stephanie Draven
Honey Layne
Christopher Valle
Kent David Kelly
Steven Aitchison
Brendan Cody
Tamara Hart Heiner
Ruth Thompson
Heather Ross


----------



## Jena H

Caught up to here.  Good to see the newbies.


----------



## kahuna

Lindzzz
Sebastanienne

Tagg Ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Steve Vernon

Steve Vernon said:


> All caught up!
> 
> And thanks to everyone who has tagged my latest release - TWO FISTED NASTY.
> http://www.amazon.com/Two-Fisted-Nasty-ebook/dp/B006TZG1CG/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_7


Whew. It doesn't pay to miss a couple of days of tagging...


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Lindzz
Sebastiene


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.  Have a fab day.


----------



## soesposito

Caught up with:

Toni D (new one)
Sebastiene
mdotterer
Ernie Lindsey
Stephanie Draven (all)
JDMiller
DerekEdgington
Honey Layne
YHPub

(mine in the siggy...thanks!)


----------



## Kellyfisher319

Caught up here! It would be much appreciated if you all could tag my trilogy as well as the books in my sig, for some reason I can't get the picture to show up when I tried to make the link to include in my sig. Anyway here is the link, many thanks again!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006Y2E1WQ


----------



## Ernie Lindsey

Done for Shannon, done for Kelly. Good luck and thanks for reciprocating!

-----------------------------

It would be great to get some tags on my novel The Two Crosses, if you're so inclined.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006KHN7CU

Preferred tags are: cheap kindle book, suspense, christian fiction, christian suspense, christian thriller, suspense fiction, religious fiction, suspence, southern fiction, contemporary fiction, christian inspirational, indie book, supernatural fiction, christian mystery, kindle adventure


----------



## Becca Smejkal

All caught up.

Have a great day!


----------



## ToniD

Caught up through here.

Thanks for all the new tags and likes.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Only one newbie - so all caught up.
Grace x


----------



## HaemishM

I've been away from this thread awhile, but I've caught back up from the last 6 pages. So many new faces!

I've added a new book to my list, the one on the end of my sig, Tales from the Bridge Chronicles. If you could add this to your tagging activity, I'd be most appreciative. Just use the tags that already exist.


----------



## Carolyn Evans-Dean

HaemishM you've been liked and tagged.

http://www.amazon.com/Bystander-Tale-End-World-Knew/dp/1453760482/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1326924115&sr=8-16


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Caught up. Lindzz - you still only have one tag ("kindle free book") listed for your "The Firestone Crystal." Add your own tags so we can tag what you think is most appropriate.

Books and tags: Thanks a bunch everyone.

Younger Next Decade:
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook
Tags:
exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, diabetes, medical, physician advice

Operation Neurosurgeon:
ebook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
Tags:
romantic suspense, suspense, Nashville, medical drama, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, dog lovers, contemporary fiction, medical, court room drama, paramedic, doctor stories

Outcome, A Novel:
ebook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -
Tags:
medical drama, YA romance, Louisville, hurricane, general fiction, contemporary fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, organ transplant, dog lovers, medical, anesthesiologist, pilot, dogs point of view


----------



## RachelStark

All caught up to here!

*Hot Wheels Midnight Seductions*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006VJG46I/
sex, sex stories, erotic, erotica, adult, explicit, lesbian

*Hot Wheels Handcuffed*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006VJG4ZE
sex, sex stories, erotic, erotica, adult, explicit, fantasies

*Hot Wheels Teenage Dreams*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YEI9WC/
gangbang, outdoor sex, sex story, sex, erotica, oral sex, erotic


----------



## YHPub

All caught up with tagging and liking. Authors with multiple books have been tagged and liked also. Huge thanks to everyone that has tagged and liked me so far. You are ace!

Kate Black
Rachel Stark
Juliana Sliema
Gary A. Ballard
Sebastiene Elston
Linda David
D.A Boulton
Darren Edgington
J.D. Miller
Stephanie Draven
Ernie Lindsey
Kenneth Grahame
Lewis Carroll
Kent David Kelly
Nicholas Andrews
Gregory Bresiger
Caddy Rowland
Tess St John

If you haven't already could you tag and like my books below, i have a new 2-part series out as of last night  It would be much appreciated 

Sally's Subway Encounter
http://www.amazon.com/Sallys-Subway-Encounter-ebook/dp/B006WOZ9J0/
_Tags: erotic fiction, subway fantasy, erotic short stories, subway encounter, erotica, explicit erotica, teen erotica_

New Books:

Cherry's List #1 Bang The Boss
http://www.amazon.com/Cherrys-List-Bang-Boss-ebook/dp/B006ZB34W4/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1326968595&sr=8-5
_Tags: sex, sex stories, erotic, erotica, adult, explicit, boss, work, interview, bucket list_

Cherry's List #2 Planes & Trains
http://www.amazon.com/Cherrys-List-Planes-Trains-ebook/dp/B006ZCBY02/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1326968595&sr=8-6
_Tags:sex, sex stories, erotic, erotica, adult, explicit, fantasies, planes, trains, bucket list_

Massive thanks to all in advance!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Kellyfisher319 (new book)
HaemishM (new book)
RachelStark (new books)


----------



## Caddy

Tagged to here.  Thanks for the tags everyone!


----------



## seventhspell

All caught up and new for me today were, 
Kent Kelly
Ernie Lindsey
Stephanie Draven
JDMiller
DerekEdgington
Lindzz
Sebastiene
Kellyfisher319
HaemishM

good luck to all with new books

my links are in my signature line for any tags back, thanks


----------



## Aris Whittier

My new book, SECRETS, could use some tag lovin'

Secrets
http://www.amazon.com/Secrets-ebook/dp/B006QAO4GY/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1325001608&sr=1-1
I'm caught up for the last 10 pages


----------



## chrisanthropic

Anyone wanting to add their book(s) to a community "master list" can do so here:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqtiRUXa-oxmdFJxWFc0N25ydy1pNzZtakNlSklLX0E

All caught up, thanks all!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, strong heroine, female author, thieves, drm free, dungeons and dragons, dark fantasy, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, young adult, half elf, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Thanks for the tag backs. Please tag *Genesis Jam*, my latest book, as it is not in my signature.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006RXI394
_Please use these tags:_
Christian, biblical fiction, Old Testament study, anthology, God, family, biblical anthology,
Christianity, Christian historical fiction, inspirational, garden of Eden


----------



## grlindberg

Just joined and found this Forum. Good idea! I've just made an Excel spreadsheet of all the tag requests back through November 2011 and this week-end will work my way through those!

If anyone is so inclined, here are the tag requests for my debut thriller, THE SHEKINAH LEGACY (http://www.amazon.com/dp/0984856501). I'm the author, Gary Lindberg.

THE SHEKINAH LEGACY( thriller) tags: great thriller, mystery historical, adventure mystery, relics, female heroine, suspense, cheap kindle books, action-adventure, fiction thriller, fiction suspense, mossad, vatican intelligence, CIA, action thriller, ancient mysteries, conspiracy, terrorists


----------



## aaronpolson

Man... I'm behind. Disappear from the 'net for a week or two, and WHAM!

Clicking and catching up, though. Thanks to anyone who has the time to tag (and hasn't hit my books yet).


----------



## ToniD

Caught up through here.

Here are the tags for my books:

The new one is Volcano Watch:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006XJ5NC2

Tags for Volcano Watch: 
volcano, erupt, evacuation, women sleuths, adventure, series, environment, geology, forensic, cheap kindle book, Mammoth Lakes, Sierra Nevada range, American west

The old one is Badwater:
http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6

http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Tags for Badwater:
eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## grlindberg

I've been adding tags and found this link to a COMMUNITY SPREADSHEET with many tag requests listed. Very handy. I've now added tags for every book on this list:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqtiRUXa-oxmdFJxWFc0N25ydy1pNzZtakNlSklLX0E#gid=0

I suggest we use this as much as possible! BTW, Since I added my tag request for SHEKINAH LEGACY (just below) I learned that you need to add tags for Kindle AND Paperback versions separately. Live and learn. So if you'd be so kind, here are both links for this book:

AMAZON KINDLE	http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006IGV8I8 
AMAZON PAPERBACK http://www.amazon.com/dp/0984856501

And here are my preferred tags: great thriller, assassins, adventure mystery, relics, female heroine, cheap kindle books, action-adventure, fiction thriller, fiction suspense, mossad, vatican intelligence, action thriller, ancient mysteries, conspiracy, terrorists

Thanks to everyone!


----------



## kahuna

Aris Whittier
GR Lindberg

Tagged Ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Doctor Barbara

ArisWhittier - Secrets
grlindberg - paperback & ebook
don't tag erotica because of children's books.

Books and tags: Thanks a bunch everyone. Have a great night.

Younger Next Decade:
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook
Tags:
exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, diabetes, medical, physician advice

Operation Neurosurgeon:
ebook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
Tags:
romantic suspense, suspense, Nashville, medical drama, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, dog lovers, contemporary fiction, medical, court room drama, paramedic, doctor stories

Outcome, A Novel:
ebook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -
Tags:
medical drama, YA romance, Louisville, hurricane, general fiction, contemporary fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, organ transplant, dog lovers, medical, anesthesiologist, pilot, dogs point of view


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Hey all, new short story up if you all could help out with some more tagging.

It's the first link, Beauty and the Beast with Two Backs

Thanks,
Adrianna


----------



## Kellyfisher319

Caught up! Thanks for all the tags! Please don't forget to tag my new one, much appreciated!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006Y2E1WQ


----------



## Jena H

Tagged to here.  Back in two days.


----------



## BarrenCode

hi everyone. I'm new to this, some friends suggested I participate in a tag exchange here. Just tagged as many of you as I could. Will keep coming back for more. Please help me out by tagging my fresh short story - thanks a bundle!


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hi, I have tagged the new books. I would appreciate likes and tags to mine.

Best,

Adam


----------



## Library4Science

All caught up again! Thank you all for the reciprocal tags and likes.

Welcome Newbies! If you have only tagged my newest book, please go through and tag the rest of mine. Thank You!

Tags for 'Alaska And The Klondike Gold Fields [Illustrated]': http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006C250NC
Goldrush, Alaska, Klondike, Seward, Alaska purchase, gold fields, miners,gold camp life, Chilkoot Pass, Totem Poles, Northwest Territory, Prospectors, placer mining, hydraulic mining, grubstake

Thanks for tagging,
Cheers,
Charlie

Bargain Formatting & Conversion $15 -- Scanning & OCR 50¢ per page.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Aris Whittier
grlindberg
AdriannaWhite (new book)
BarrenCode


----------



## Caddy

Good Morning!  All caught up.  Welcome newbies!  Everyone have a fab weekend.


----------



## aaronpolson

Caught up since yesterday--thanks all!

(GR Lindberg--I'll check out the spreadsheet)


----------



## Doctor Barbara

In early today, easy catch up with new ones.

Books and tags: Thanks a bunch everyone.

Younger Next Decade:
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook
Tags:
exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, diabetes, medical, physician advice

Operation Neurosurgeon:
ebook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
Tags:
romantic suspense, suspense, Nashville, medical drama, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, dog lovers, contemporary fiction, medical, court room drama, paramedic, doctor stories

Outcome, A Novel:
ebook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -
Tags:
medical drama, YA romance, Louisville, hurricane, general fiction, contemporary fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, organ transplant, dog lovers, medical, anesthesiologist, pilot, dogs point of view


----------



## Ernie Lindsey

Caught up as well. Got all for Library and Aaron too. Thanks and good luck!

-----------------------------

It would be great to get some tags on my novel The Two Crosses, if you're so inclined.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006KHN7CU

Preferred tags are: cheap kindle book, suspense, christian fiction, christian suspense, christian thriller, suspense fiction, religious fiction, suspence, southern fiction, contemporary fiction, christian inspirational, indie book, supernatural fiction, christian mystery, kindle adventure


----------



## Becca Smejkal

All caught up - have a great weekend!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Nice to see a few more new faces here (Gary and all). Thanks for the tag backs.


----------



## ToniD

Caught up through here.

Here are the tags for my books:

The new one is Volcano Watch:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006XJ5NC2

Tags for Volcano Watch:
volcano, erupt, evacuation, women sleuths, adventure, series, environment, geology, forensic, cheap kindle book, Mammoth Lakes, Sierra Nevada range, American west

The old one is Badwater:
http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6

http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Tags for Badwater:
eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## mdotterer

Tagged today:

Gary A. Ballard
Cherry Harper
Aris Whittier
Gary R Lindberg
Adrianna White
André Klein

Thanks for all the returned tags!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Up to date again,
thanks for the return tags and likes, 
Grace x


----------



## kahuna

Barren Code

Tagged Ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Paul Hardy

Gah. My ISP decided to get really crappy all of a sudden so I gave this a miss for a bit because I couldn't open so many tabs so easily, and look how far behind I got... Oh, well, here's all the nice people with new stuff since page 910, which is as far back as I can manage...

Kelly Fisher, Sabrina Sumsion, Tim Kizer, Samantha Sands, R G Porter, Stephen Penner, Toni Dwiggins, T K Richardson, Carolyn Evans-Dean, Cherry Harper, Wyatt North, Adam Kisiel, Steven Aitchison, Brendan Cody, Tamara Hart Heiner, Heather Ross, Honey Layne, Kent David Kelly, Stephanie Draven, J D Miller, Derek Edgington, Linda David, Sebastiene Elston, Gary A Ballard, Aris Whittier, Gary R Lindberg, Adrianna White

Meanwhile, if you can tag The Last Man on Earth Club for US Kindle & Paperback, here are the tags:

post-apocalyptic, end of the world, group therapy, parallel worlds, multiverse, science fiction, genocide, nuclear war, scifi, ptsd, zombies

Thanks!

(Anyone wanting UK tags... I'll see you in the UK tagging thread)


----------



## Carolyn Evans-Dean

Just caught up by dispensing LIKES and tags to the following:

RachelStark 
Aris Whittier 
grlindberg (I got you in print and kindle)
Aaron Polson (It looks as though I missed one the last time but I caught it during this round)
Adrianna White
Barren Code

I would love to get some hot love or at least a lukewarm LIKE and reciprocal tags for my book:

http://www.amazon.com/Bystander-Tale-End-World-Knew/dp/1453760482/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1327116769&sr=8-14


----------



## lynnemurray

Welcome newcomers and congratulations to people with new books and stories. I just got caught up and, boy, are my hands sore!

Today I liked/tagged:

Kent David Kelly - 5x
Ernie Lindsey
Stephanie Draven - 8 links
J.D. Miller
Kelly Fisher - The Sign
Derek Edgington
Caddy Rowland - new pb
Linda David - can’t do UK tags and only 2 tag on Kindle... Add more and I will go back and tag again
Cherry Harper - 2 new ones - I rarely say this and can’t remember ever saying it about erotica, but that looks like a charming and original idea for a series
Aris Whittier
Gary R Lindberg
Adrianna White - new short story

Thanks to those who liked and tagged my books! next time I'm going to join you all on the spreadsheet, but now I rest.

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## maryapryl

Hi, everyone. I'm new to all this and a friend recommended I try to use tags to get my novel more visible.

Here is the link to my book(s) on amazon, both paperback and kindle version:
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=apryl+baker&x=0&y=0

UK editions: 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=apryl+baker&x=0&y=0

My tags are: urban fantasy, romance, paranormal romance, young adult mystery, young adult suspense, mystery, witchcraft, wicca, paranormal, romantic suspense, magic, teen, young adult, paranormal fiction

I'm going now to tag all that I can.

All help is appreciated. Thanks so much! 

Apryl Baker


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Took a little time off! Peeking back in to get caught up.

Apryl, your tags weren't showing up for me for your paperback. I'll try again tomorrow, since it could be me. Amazon was acting kind squirrel-y.

Thanks to all those who take the time to tag.
My books are in my signature.

Best,
AyVee
Allure Van Sanz


----------



## A. Rosaria

All caught up. 

I got a new one out.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

maryapryl
A. Rosaria (new book)


----------



## Ernie Lindsey

All caught up with the following:

A. Rosaria (new one)
Allure Van Sanz
maryapryl
lynnemurray
Paul Hardy

Thanks!

-----------------------------

It would be great to get some tags on my novel The Two Crosses, if you're so inclined.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006KHN7CU

Preferred tags are: cheap kindle book, suspense, christian fiction, christian suspense, christian thriller, suspense fiction, religious fiction, suspence, southern fiction, contemporary fiction, christian inspirational, indie book, supernatural fiction, christian mystery, kindle adventure


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers and congratulations on the new releases.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. Once you have done that, please go to your Amazon profile page and post the link. Once taggers see that you’ve done that, you’re more likely to get reciprocal tags. 

Go to your Amazon (UK or DE) profile page and post the link. To see if you've been tagged, go to the box on the left and look for "see all #### tagged items." Click on that and you'll see the list.

We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

Clicking “agree with these tags” doesn’t work. That is used when we need to downvote maltags such as “outrageous price” on a 99 cent book. Once you click “agree with these tags” a gray check will appear on the right side of the tag. Hover over it until another box appears and click “no.”

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you’re done. However, if an author has requested specific tags, you can copy and paste them into the same box. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

We also ask that you don’t use tags naming other author’s books or other author’s names such as Harry Potter, J.K. Rowling, Stephen King, etc. Most of us won’t tag them. Use genre, subgenre and descriptive tags to get the most visibility for your books.


----------



## kahuna

MaryApryl

Tagged Ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Caddy

Welcome maryapryl and congrats on the new one Rosaria.

All tagged up and ready for some fun.

Gastein thanks you all for the likes and tags for his books.


----------



## Wyatt North

Hey all,

Got a new one that needs tagging. It's free today if anyone wants it -- not sure how many people want to learn about praying the divine chaplet -- but I think it's a cool prayerbook that spells out the prayer and its origin -- 

Thanks,
Wyatt


----------



## Carolyn Evans-Dean

Got your new one Wyatt!


----------



## ToniD

Caught up through here.

And thanks to the tagging love, my new one, Volcano Watch, is now front-listed on Amazon's volcano books category.


----------



## tamaraheiner

Wow, my goodness, you guys have been busy.

Thanks for the tags! I sure appreciate it!

Tagged:
Volcano Watch
Thieves at Heart
Bang the Boss
The Task
Secrets
Power Pendant
The Shekinah Legacy
Echoes of the Dead
Outcome
Beauty and the Beast with Two Backs
Armed with Intergalactic Weapons
The Farm
Eulogy's secret
The last man on earth club
Larger than Death
The Promise
Murder Creek
Death's Given Chance
The Two Crosses
The Aging Dog
Gastien Part 2
How to Pray


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Caught up:
maryapryl - paperback and ebook
ARosaria - new one
WyattNorth - new one

Books and tags: Thanks a bunch everyone.

Younger Next Decade:
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook
Tags:
exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, diabetes, medical, physician advice

Operation Neurosurgeon:
ebook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
Tags:
romantic suspense, suspense, Nashville, medical drama, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, dog lovers, contemporary fiction, medical, court room drama, paramedic, doctor stories

Outcome, A Novel:
ebook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -
Tags:
medical drama, YA romance, Louisville, hurricane, general fiction, contemporary fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, organ transplant, dog lovers, medical, anesthesiologist, pilot, dogs point of view


----------



## Grace Elliot

4 new books on this page - not bad. 
All caught up. 
Grace x


----------



## maryapryl

I think I got everyone, but if I left someone off please, let me know and I'll get you!

I also updated my post to include my UK editions, so if you could please tag those too: http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=apryl+baker&x=0&y=0

Ernie Lindsey
Sabrina Sumsion
carolco
Steve Vernon
SamanthaSands
RGPorter
kahuna
Stephen Penner
ToniD
Doctor Barbara
chrisanthropic
T.K. Richardson
Carolyn Evans-Dean
Tess St John
M. G. Scarsbrook
kea
Library4Science
BowlOfCherries
Steve Vernon
brendancody
joyce9
Heather Ross
chrisanthropic
Honey Layne
Kent Kelly
NicholasAndrews
Stephanie Draven
DerekEdgington
Caddy
D.A. Boulter
Lindzz
Sebastiene
Joe Chiappetta
Kellyfisher319
HaemishM
RachelStark
YHPub
Aris Whittier
grlindberg
BarrenCode
Wyatt North


----------



## brendancody

Phew! Catching back up with likes and tags. New ones for today me were:

joyce9 (Arabic Proverbs and Wise Sayings)
Tamaraheiner (Perilous)
Melva (all)
Amyshojai (all)
Heather Ross (Highway 90, Johnny Mustang)
ToniD (Volcano Watch)
Kellyfisher319 (all)
Doctor Barbara (all)
liamjudge (Personal Finance)
seventhspell (all)
Honey Layne (all)
JenaH (all)
Grace Elliot (all)
lynnemurray (all)
tallulahgrace (all)
Tess St John (all)
dr.s.dhillon (all)
Kent Kelly (all)
NicholasAndrews (The Adventure Tournament)
Ernie Lindsey (The Two Crosses)
Becca Smejkal (Taffy)
Stephanie Draven (all)
Joe Chiappetta (all)
friedgreen (all)
JDMiller (Applying to Law School)
A. Rosaria (all)
DerekEdgington (The Seven)
D.A. Boulter (all)
Lindzz(The Firestone Crystal)
Sebastiene (Dead World)
Carolyn Evans-Dean (Bystander)
mdotterer (all)
Steve Vernon (all)
soesposito (all)
HaemishM (all)
RachelStark (all)
YHPub (Sally's Subway Encounter)
Aris Whittier(all)
grlindberg (THE SHEKINAH LEGACY)
aaronpolson (all)
AdriannaWhite (all)

If you haven't already (thanks to those who have), please tag the four versions my book with tags:
thriller, technothriller, technothrillers, genetics, cia, japan, spy thriller, evolution, intelligent design, bioethics, espionage, biotechnology, science fiction

Paperback: 
http://www.amazon.com/Broken-Evolution-Brendan-Cody/dp/0956581102

eBook:
http://www.amazon.com/Broken-Evolution-ebook/dp/B003OIBOA0

UK Paperback: 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/0956581102

UK eBook:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Broken-Evolution-ebook/dp/B003OIBOA0


----------



## Jonas Saul

Hello,

My newest thriller needs a few hits. Thanks everyone and I'll catch up now...;-)



Sincerely,

Jonas Saul


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.  Enjoy the rest of the weekend, all.


----------



## Tess St John

All caught up, peeps! Thanks for any tags back.

Saw some great new books and a few new taggers...Welcome all!

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## LoriBooks

Just tagged you, Donna, and will go through the list of everyone to tag all of them as well. Please tag mine too:

Missing Andy http://www.amazon.com/Missing-Andy-ebook/dp/B003DZ08MY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1327199783&sr=1-1


From Zero to Christian in Just 35 Years http://www.amazon.com/Zero-Christian-Just-Years-ebook/dp/B0030GGEOW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1327199953&sr=1-1

Thanks!

Lori A. Moore


----------



## sabrinasumsion

I have a new flash fiction posted: Betsy's Breadbox. I could use some love for her.

Jasmine: Energy Book 1 is free today (Saturday) so grab a copy if you're so inclined.

Caught up: (sorry if I misspelled any names.  I can't read my writing!   )
Lori Books
Paul Hardy
Maryapryl
A. Rosaria
Ernie Lindsey
Wyatt North
Jonas Saul
Aris Whittier
grlindberg
Adrianna White
Barren Code


----------



## Nicholas Andrews

Caught up through the last five pages or so.

Please remember to copy and paste these tags to both the paperback and ebook version. Tags are:

dragons, action, adventure, comedic fantasy, comedy, epic fantasy, fantasy, humorous fantasy, humor, magic, quest, sorcery, tournament, warrior,

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005LFYPZK/

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0615493866

Thanks!


----------



## tallulahgrace

Happy Sunday Everyone! I'm caught up to here, thanks for the returns.

Tallulah~

http://www.books2heart.com Free Ad for Indie Authors


----------



## brendancody

Caught up to here:

BarrenCode (all)
Adam Kisiel (all)
Library4Science (all)
Paul Hardy (The Last Man on Earth Club)
Carolyn Evans-Dean (Bystander)
maryapryl (The Promise)
AllureVanSanz (all)
Wyatt North (all)
Jonas Saul (all)
LoriBooks (all)
sabrinasumsion (all)

If you haven't already (thanks to those who have), please tag the four versions my book with tags:
thriller, technothriller, technothrillers, genetics, cia, japan, spy thriller, evolution, intelligent design, bioethics, espionage, biotechnology, science fiction

Paperback: 
http://www.amazon.com/Broken-Evolution-Brendan-Cody/dp/0956581102

eBook:
http://www.amazon.com/Broken-Evolution-ebook/dp/B003OIBOA0

UK Paperback: 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/0956581102

UK eBook:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Broken-Evolution-ebook/dp/B003OIBOA0


----------



## Ernie Lindsey

I'm caught up on all the folks I hadn't seen before over the past couple of pages, and was able to finish out the list for some of you that have multiple books.

*If you wouldn't mind*, I've added a new tag because I'm finally showing up in a category list. If you've already gotten mine, it'd be very much appreciated if you could pop back in and hit "*metaphysical*."

Thanks everyone!

--------------------------
It would be great to get some tags on my novel The Two Crosses, if you're so inclined.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006KHN7CU

Preferred tags are: metaphysical, cheap kindle book, suspense, christian fiction, christian suspense, christian thriller, suspense fiction, religious fiction, suspence, southern fiction, contemporary fiction, christian inspirational, indie book, supernatural fiction, christian mystery


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Wyatt North (new book)
Jonas Saul (new book)
LoriBooks
sabrinasumsion (new book)


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.  Congrats to those with an additional book and welcome newbies!


----------



## seventhspell

Hi 
Caught up and new for me today were, 
Aris Whittier
grlindberg
AdriannaWhite new one
BarrenCode
maryapryl
A. Rosaria new one
Wyatt North
Jonas Saul new one
LoriBooks

Good luck to all with new books
my links are in my signature line for any tags back thanks


----------



## Stephanie Draven

Hey everybody! Not only am I all caught up on the last five pages but I've also caught up on the spreadsheet. And I'm starting to recognize the regulars. I have two new books to introduce today for my alter-ego.

Lily of the Nile: A Novel of Cleopatra's Daughter (Historical Fantasy) Kindle Version


Lily of the Nile: A Novel of Cleopatra's Daughter (Historical Fantasy) Print Version

paganism, goddess worship, YA, teen, fantasy, historical fantasy, cleopatra, augustus, historical fiction, ancient rome, ancient egypt, mysticism, feminism, cleopatra selene

Song of the Nile: A Novel of Cleopatra's Daughter (Historical Fantasy) Kindle Version

Song of the Nile: A Novel of Cleopatra's Daughter (Historical Fantasy) Print Version

paganism, goddess worship, teen, fantasy, historical fantasy, cleopatra selene, cleopatra, augustus, historical fiction, ancient rome, ancient egypt, mysticism, feminism, incest

And for those of you who haven't already LIKED and tagged my previous books, here's the list of them:

The Fever & The Fury (Paranormal Erotic Romance): mythica, greek mythology, erotic romance, bdsm, exhibitionism, montenegro, phoenix, fury, romance, military romance, political, wiki leaks, fire, virgin heroine, alpha hero, paranormal

http://www.amazon.com/Fever-Fury-ebook/dp/B0068742US/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325044659&sr=1-4

Dark Sins & Desert Sands (Greek Myth-inspired Paranormal Romance): mythica, greek mythology, aztec mythology, minotaur, sphinx, seth, egyptian mythology, paranormal romance, military romance, torture, alpha hero, harlequin nocturne, political, arab-american hero, multicultural romance

http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Desert-Sands-Harlequin-Nocturne/dp/0373618719/ref=tmm_mmp_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1326746452&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/Desert-Sands-Harlequin-Nocturne-ebook/dp/B005JSK19S/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1326746452&sr=1-2

Siren Song (Greek Myth-inspired Paranormal Romance): mythica, greek mythology, sirens, tritons, paranormal romance, annapolis, mermen, mermaids, merfolk, military romance, strong supernatural heroine, urban fantasy

http://www.amazon.com/Siren-Song-ebook/dp/B004GEAF2Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_4

Poisoned Kisses (Greek Myth-inspired Paranormal Romance): mythica, award-nominated, greek mythology, hydra, nymph, arms dealer, alpha hero, africa, adventure romance, military romance, ares

http://www.amazon.com/Poisoned-Kisses-Harlequin-Nocturne-Stephanie/dp/037361845X/ref=tmm_mmp_title_0

http://www.amazon.com/Poisoned-Kisses-Kisses-Midnight-Harlequin-ebook/dp/B0041KLF9K/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Wild, Tethered, Bound (Greek Myth-inspired Paranormal Romance): mythica, award-nominated, greek mythology, dryad, chimera, afghanistan, alpha hero, military romance, poker, casino, gambling, erotic romance, paranormal romance, urban fantasy

http://www.amazon.com/Wild-Tethered-Bound-ebook/dp/B002JJ6TOQ/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_6

The Knife's Edge (Historical Erotic Fantasy): historical romance, historical erotic fantasy, erotica, fantasy romance, bdsm, jacqueline carey, knife play, edgy, kinky, royalty, historical erotica

http://www.amazon.com/Knifes-Historical-Erotica-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B002NU5JRY/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1

Happy Tagging, everybody and good luck with your books!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Jena H said:


> Caught up again. Enjoy the rest of the weekend, all.


Just tagged both of your books, Jena. I can really use some tagging help (from all those who have not tagged yet) with my New Paperbacks. I will reciprocate tagging favor.
Here're the links for Paperback editions:
1 http://amzn.to/tfM0bZ
2 http://amzn.to/uZRkoi
6 http://amzn.to/v6VG9i
5 http://amzn.to/tWRxiK
8 http://amzn.to/ua4Tp2
10 http://amzn.to/t1G0dj
Thanks and wish you all the best.


----------



## Toonldy

Done!  I will let you know when my book is out so that you can reciprocate!


----------



## Melva

TAGGED

tamaraheiner -- 1 book
Heather Ross  -- 2 
Honey Layne  -- 2
Kent Kelly  -- 5
Ernie Lindsey -- 1
Stephanie Draven  -- 8
ToniD  -- 2
JDMiller  -- 1
Derek Edgington  -- 1
Lindzz  -- 1
sebastiene  -- 1
HaemishM -- 4  (welcome Gary, MountainMist)
Aris Whittier  -- new book & Bass book
grlindberg  -- 2
barrenCode  -- 3
maryapryl  -- 2
Wyatt North  -- new book
Jonas Saul  -- new book
LoriBooks  -- 4

Thanks everyone for tagging mine . . .


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up...But Stephanie, your links to the 2 new books didn't work.


----------



## ToniD

Stephanie, I too found those links broken.

Caught up through here.

Here are the tags for my books:

The new one is Volcano Watch:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006XJ5NC2

Tags for Volcano Watch:
volcano, erupt, evacuation, women sleuths, adventure, series, environment, geology, forensic, cheap kindle book, Mammoth Lakes, Sierra Nevada range, American west

The old one is Badwater:
http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6

http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Tags for Badwater:
eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up! 
Stephanie (Draven ) - check you links cos it's coming up with an incorrect http: address. 
G x


----------



## Pauline Creeden

All tagged up to here -

Lori's Books look interesting 

Thanks for the mutual tags everyone!


----------



## Kellyfisher319

Caught up here! Stephanie your links didn't work for me either.


----------



## chrisanthropic

Anyone wanting to add their book(s) to a community "master list" can do so here:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqtiRUXa-oxmdFJxWFc0N25ydy1pNzZtakNlSklLX0E

All caught up, thanks all!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, strong heroine, female author, thieves, drm free, dungeons and dragons, dark fantasy, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, young adult, half elf, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Good evening everyone.

Caught up (except erotica): JonasSaul x1, LoriBooks x2, Sabrina x1.

Books and tags: Thanks a bunch everyone.

Younger Next Decade:
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook
Tags:
exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, diabetes, medical, physician advice

Operation Neurosurgeon:
ebook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
Tags:
romantic suspense, suspense, Nashville, medical drama, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, dog lovers, contemporary fiction, medical, court room drama, paramedic, doctor stories

Outcome, A Novel:
ebook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -
Tags:
medical drama, YA romance, Louisville, hurricane, general fiction, contemporary fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, organ transplant, dog lovers, medical, anesthesiologist, pilot, dogs point of view


----------



## friedgreen

ATU


----------



## JDMiller

It's that time of the week again 

Here are my links:

http://amzn.com/0985007001

http://amzn.com/B006Y8Q6IM

And here are my tags for both:

law school, applying to law school, lsat, law school application process, law school application, law school essays, student loans

Thanks everybody. I'm going to go back and hit the last seven days now.


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Woot!

All caught up! Except non working links.  I'll check back for those.

My books are in my signature. Thanks a bunch everyone.

Best,
AyVee


----------



## RichardSchiver

I'll know better than to take a week off next time. All caught up.
soesposito
toniD
TK Richardson
THpub
StevenAitchison
brendancody
tamaraheiner,
Heather Ross
Honey Layne
kent kelly (Cthulhu in Wonderland, nice.) 
Ernie Lindsey
Stephanie Draven, (got a server not found on your two new ones.)
JD Miller
DerekEdgington, 
Lindzz
Sebastiene
HaemishM
Rachel Stark
Asis Whittier
grlindberg
AdriannaWhite, 
BarrenCode
Paul Hardy
maryapryl
A.Rosaria (new one)
Wyatt North (new one)
Jonas Saul (new one) 
LoriBooks


----------



## Steve Vernon

Steve Vernon said:


> All caught up!
> 
> And thanks to everyone who has tagged my latest release - TWO FISTED NASTY.
> http://www.amazon.com/Two-Fisted-Nasty-ebook/dp/B006TZG1CG/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_7


Wow. Missed a few days - lost five pages. All caught up now. Thanks for all the new tags, folks.


----------



## SamanthaSands

I'm caught up to here, it's nice to see so many new books/authors!

Here are my two newest, not in my siggy:

Tags for both books: erotica, virgin erotica, daddy erotica, erotic short story, erotic fiction, hardcore, teen sex, menage sex, oral sex, virgin sex,

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006XGTTE8

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0070NVZI6

Thanks!
Samantha


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up once again!


----------



## Caddy

Thanks for the tag love everyone.

Would love some "*likes*" along with "*tags*" on the following if you would be so kind.

*PLEASE do not use the "tt" on my books as only 10 tags get picked up. I want all 15 tags listed for each book, please. Instead, copy and paste into the "add" tags by "your tags" under the tags. Thank you.*

*Gastien Part 2 From Dream to Destiny paperback*: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny/dp/146809081X/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1325690993&sr=8-3

*Gastien Part 2 From Dream to Destiny Kindle*:http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1325690993&sr=8-3

*Please do NOT use TT! Instead, copy and paste down by where it says "Your tags" and "add". That way all 15 tags can be used. Tags for both Part 2 links above*:historical romance, romance, historical drama, caddy rowland, series, france, historical fiction, nineteenth century, french romance, kindle, montmartre, adult romance, artist, bohemian, nonconformist.
______________________________________________________________________________________________*Gastien Part 1: The Cost of the Dream paperback*: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325690993&sr=8-1

*Gastien Part 1: The Cost of the Dream Kindle*: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1325690993&sr=8-1

*Tags for both Part 1 links above*:historical fiction, 99 cents, kindle, drama, coming of age fiction, historical romance, caddy rowland, series, france, nineteenth century paris, romance, deception, bohemian, loss of innocence, paris
*Please note: Do not use the tt method! Please go under the tags to "your tags" and "add" and copy and paste the tags in there. The tt method will not give me all 15 tags and I really want all of them. Thank you*


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

JDMiller
SamanthaSands (2 new books)

stephanie: the links didn't work


----------



## SylviaLucas

I started at page 914 "liking" and tagging with Kahuna and am now on page 916, continuing up through 919 during the day (taking breaks here and there from work  ).

Here are mine for "likes" and copy-and-paste (not TT) tagging, please (and thank you!).

*No Children, No Guilt*

KINDLE: http://www.amazon.com/No-Children-Guilt-ebook/dp/B005MTX75O/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1316000891&sr=8-3

TAGS: childfree, humor, relationships, kindle, parenting, marriage, family, children, teenagers, reproduction, vasectomy, love, relationship advice, childfree lifestyle

PAPERBACK: http://www.amazon.com/No-Children-Guilt-Sylvia-Lucas/dp/1466428112/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1316000891&sr=8-3

TAGS: childfree, humor, relationships, men, women, parenting, marriage, family, children, teenagers, reproduction, vasectomy, love, relationship advice, childfree lifestyle

_____________

*What Every Woman Wishes Modern Men Knew About Women*

PAPERBACK: http://www.amazon.com/Every-Woman-Wishes-Modern-About/dp/1468177915/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1327330653&sr=8-1

TAGS: relationships, humor, love, sex, marriage, family, divorce, childfree, rules, dating, communication, relationship advice

http://www.amazon.com/Every-Woman-Wishes-Modern-ebook/dp/B006T5HOHM/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1327330653&sr=8-1

TAGS: relationships, humor, love, sex, marriage, family, divorce, childfree, rules, dating, communication, relationship advice, kindle


----------



## kahuna

Sylvia Lucas

Tagged Ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.


----------



## mdotterer

Lots of new people and books! Tagged:

Carolyn Evans-Dean
Apryl Baker
Lori A. Moore
Jess C. Scott
David Dalglish
Ricky Sides, Frankie Sutton
Ricky Sides
Eric Christopherson, Brad Schoenfeld
Donna Clayton, Donna Fasano
Donna Fasano
Kristie Leigh Maguire
Linda Welch
David Derrico

Thanks for all the tags!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Thanks for the tag backs. Please tag *Back Pain Avenger* with the following tags:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0053HT3DK

disability, back pain, back pain relief, chronic pain, healing, comics, natural health, alternative medicine, cure, christian living, christian life, spiritual healing, disabilities, herniated disc, disability in comics


----------



## Heather Ross

Tagged all newbies and new books from page 912 to present. Said like Johnny Mustang's father, "That'll learn ya for stayin' away fer so long."

Likes and tags for my work below is much appreciated. Thanks!

*Tags for Highway 90*: young adult, young adult suspense, teen, girls, teen drama, college, life lessons, adult, drama, short story, novella, death, ebook, love, freedom

http://www.amazon.com/Highway-90-ebook/dp/B006S4CYB0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1326580333&sr=1-1

*Tags for Johnny Mustang*: 
childrens books, illustrated childrens book, childrens, boys, western, adventure, wild west, wild horses, horses, illustrated, fiction, picture book, cowboy, ebook, johnny mustang

http://www.amazon.com/Johnny-Mustang-Adventure-Begins-ebook/dp/B006SA3MPG/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1326580404&sr=1-1


----------



## SylviaLucas

Yay! caught up to here!

A note about tagging:

You may want to include "kindle" in your tags for the kindle book if you don't already. There's a twitter page (I forget what it's called)that sends out an update with that book's title on it every time a book is tagged "Kindle" on Amazon. May help.


----------



## Becca Smejkal

All caught up from the weekend - although, having trouble with Apryl...

I'll try again in a couple days!


----------



## ToniD

Caught up through here.

Here are the tags for my books:

The new one is Volcano Watch:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006XJ5NC2

Tags for Volcano Watch: 
volcano, erupt, evacuation, women sleuths, adventure, series, environment, geology, forensic, cheap kindle book, Mammoth Lakes, Sierra Nevada range, American west

The old one is Badwater:
http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6

http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Tags for Badwater:
eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  

have caught up with

Richard Schriver
Samantha Sands
Sylvia Lucas
Heather Ross
Becca Smejkal


----------



## brendancody

Caught up again:

Stephanie Draven (Lily of the Nile)
dr.s.dhillon (paperbacks)
hosanna (all)
SamanthaSands (1 new)
SylviaLucas (all)

If you haven't already (thanks to those who have), please tag the four versions my book with tags:
thriller, technothriller, technothrillers, genetics, cia, japan, spy thriller, evolution, intelligent design, bioethics, espionage, biotechnology, science fiction

Paperback: 
http://www.amazon.com/Broken-Evolution-Brendan-Cody/dp/0956581102
eBook:
http://www.amazon.com/Broken-Evolution-ebook/dp/B003OIBOA0
UK Paperback: 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/0956581102
UK eBook:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Broken-Evolution-ebook/dp/B003OIBOA0


----------



## Tess St John

Stephanie, your links didn't work!

Besides that, I'm caught up!


----------



## Guest

I need some tags for the following;
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00660MU8I (Amazon US Digital Edition)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/9630826879 (Amazon US Paperback)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00660MU8I (Amazon UK Digital Edition)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006GAE4B4 (Amazon US Digital Edition)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006GAE4B4 (Amazon UK Digital Edition)

The more important would be the tags with lower numbers (Between 1-10). In the meantime I have some tag to do. 

Edit: Job done. Tagged everyone on this page.


----------



## Ernie Lindsey

This is so much easier when you check back daily and keep up.  Woe is me if I ever forget to check in for a few days.

Thanks for all the new tags, everyone!

--------------------------
It would be great to get some tags on my novel The Two Crosses, if you're so inclined.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006KHN7CU

Preferred tags are: metaphysical, cheap kindle book, suspense, christian fiction, christian suspense, christian thriller, suspense fiction, religious fiction, suspence, southern fiction, contemporary fiction, christian inspirational, indie book, supernatural fiction, christian mystery


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Caught up with SylviaLucas x4, Guardian x3.
Don't forget to post books for the UK over in the UK tag exchange site instead of here.

Good luck with new books y'awl.

Books and tags: Thanks a bunch everyone.

Younger Next Decade:
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook
Tags:
exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, diabetes, medical, physician advice

Operation Neurosurgeon:
ebook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
Tags:
romantic suspense, suspense, Nashville, medical drama, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, dog lovers, contemporary fiction, medical, court room drama, paramedic, doctor stories

Outcome, A Novel:
ebook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -
Tags:
medical drama, YA romance, Louisville, hurricane, general fiction, contemporary fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, organ transplant, dog lovers, medical, anesthesiologist, pilot, dogs point of view


----------



## KirbyTails

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006X1M0IA
http://www.amazon.com/Family-History-Part-1-ebook/dp/B006T89E7W/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
http://www.amazon.com/The-Dowry-ebook/dp/B006UAU6NK/ref=pd_sim_kstore_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
http://www.amazon.com/Night-Life-Chapter-ebook/dp/B006XXOQX0/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_3

EDIT: Forgot to say what I want. Some likes would be sweet. Reviews or course, but that's another thread for another day.

The first three can be tagged as romance, time travel, fiction, love, love story, curse...bah, I don't know. Those sound good for now.

The Night Life: Maybe...gay, homosexuality, fiction, drama, life lessons, psychology, memory loss, alcohol, gentleman's clubs, strip clubs, and whatever else seems related to those.


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.

*Stephanie Draven: * your first two links didn't work. No idea what the issue was, or if it was only me (I suspect not).

Also, *newbies:* _please_ either tag your books with desired tags, or include appropriate tags in your post. That way you won't get unwanted tags, and you'll get tags you do want. I don't recommend leaving it up to us to come up with tags.


----------



## Honey Layne

Tagged up the new books and new authors. Yeah baby!

Much love for likes and tags on my books. Thanks!

Paint Me Love: erotic, erotic romance, romance, artist, erotic fiction, college romance, love story, sex, short story, erotic short story, contemporary romance, adult romance, mild erotica, young love, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Paint-Love-Artist-Ecstasy-ebook/dp/B006KT1RB6/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1327383888&sr=1-3

Sweet Ginger: erotic, erotic romance, romance, artist, erotic fiction, love story, sex, sexting, erotic photography, contemporary romance, adult romance, mild erotica, erotic adult romance, novelette, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Sweet-Ginger-Artist-Ecstasy-ebook/dp/B006SDLTSK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1326654619&sr=1-1


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here.

Please don't forget to tag my latest book.
http://www.amazon.com/Two-Fisted-Nasty-ebook/dp/B006TZG1CG/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_7?tag=vglnk-c1533-20


----------



## Guest

Caught up with the new ones.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

SylviaLucas
Guardian
KirbyTails


----------



## tallulahgrace

Happy tagging, everyone! I'm caught up to here~

Tallulah

http://www.books2heart.com Free Ads for Indie Authors


----------



## RuthNestvold

What a GREAT thread, so glad I found it!

The tags I'd like for my novel "Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur" are historical fantasy, epic fantasy, fantasy, King Arthur, Tristan, Isolde, Arthurian legend, Britain, Ireland, Dark Ages, Sub-Roman Britian, historical romance.

Here's the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/

And now I will go back five pages and tag everyone like it says in the instructions.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

It's been a long time since I've been here, so I have some catching up and I'm sure a lot of new people. I also have a new release and would love some tags.

Bet you can't... FIND ME - US Link - http://www.amazon.com/cant-FIND-Catherine-Suspense-ebook/dp/B007133JY8/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1327410333&sr=1-6


----------



## Caddy

Lots of new ones yesterday!  Welcome Sylvia, Guardian, Kirby, Ruth and Linda.  


If anyone who has already tagged me has the time, could you please clik on my books and add "kindle" to both kindle books and "99 cents" to Gastien Part 1: The Cost of the Dream (doing a winter sale). It would be much appreciated. If you need to eliminate one, pick something like "painter" or "artist" or "bohemain" in order to add the new ones.  Thanks, thanks, and thanks!


----------



## kahuna

Linsa S. Paether

Tagged Ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## gregoryblackman

Hey all, been a couple weeks for me.  I've got two new books if you all could help tag them for me.  They are the first two books on the left in my signature.

I'll start catching up now, thanks everyone!

Gregory


----------



## Millard

My new one went up today, so I'd really appreciate the following tags:

beach, vacation, summer, journals, humour, bikinis, people-watching, the ocean, england, surfing, lifeguards, hulk hogan, diaries, frantic planet, shirtless dudes

http://amzn.com/B0070YZ0ZE

Cheers


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Got Caddy, Kahuna, Gregoryblackburn and Millard, although I'm not sure all the tags held for me that you had listed, Millard. There were no tags there.

Thank you all for your tagging efforts. 
My new book is at : http://www.amazon.com/cant-FIND-Catherine-Suspense-ebook/dp/B007133JY8/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1327432138&sr=8-7

Will be back to do some more catchup.

Linda


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with all the new ones, welcome to the thread!


----------



## Ernie Lindsey

Got Ruth, Linda, Greg, and Millard today. Good luck, everyone!

---------------------
It would be great to get some tags on my novel The Two Crosses, if you're so inclined.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006KHN7CU

Preferred tags are: metaphysical, cheap kindle book, suspense, christian fiction, christian suspense, christian thriller, suspense fiction, religious fiction, suspence, southern fiction, contemporary fiction, christian inspirational, indie book, supernatural fiction, christian mystery


----------



## ToniD

Caught up through here.

Here are the tags for my books:

The new one is Volcano Watch:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006XJ5NC2

Tags for Volcano Watch: 
volcano, erupt, evacuation, women sleuths, adventure, series, environment, geology, forensic, cheap kindle book, Mammoth Lakes, Sierra Nevada range, American west

The old one is Badwater:
http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6

http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Tags for Badwater:
eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## RuthNestvold

Thanks for the welcomes and the tag help, everyone! I did about twenty folks, but I didn't keep a list. Looks like I still have several hundreds to go. *g*

I also did the tags for my other two Kindle books now. For simplicity's sake, I will list all three together here.

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": historical fantasy, epic fantasy, fantasy, King Arthur, Tristan, Isolde, Arthurian legend, Britain, Ireland, Dark Ages, Sub-Roman Britian, historical romance

http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/

"Dragon Time and Other Stories": fantasy, fantasy short story, YA fantasy, dragons, witches, princess, fairy tales, young adult, historical fantasy, magic, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Time-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B006UMIU8G/

"Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology, sci-fi romance, novella, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/

Ruth


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up...thanks for any tags back!


----------



## Amyshojai

RuthNestvold said:


> Thanks for the welcomes and the tag help, everyone! I did about twenty folks, but I didn't keep a list. Looks like I still have several hundreds to go. *g*


Got you tagged. We suggest you go back 5-6 pages and tag those 'regular' visitors, and then just check in every day or so to catch up. *s*


----------



## joyce9

Hi,

I shall be very glad if you can tag my book:
http://www.amazon.com/Arabic-Proverbs-Sayings-Joyce-Akesson/dp/9197895458/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1327439698&sr=8-1

Thanks! I shall be tagging your books here too.

Best!
Joyce


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Amy you and I have been here before. I had already tagged all your books but one, although there were a few new tags I checked. Ernie got you, and liked your page while I was there. Ruth, liked and tagged all three. Tess, I had already done one of yours, but I liked and tagged the others. Joyce, liked and tagged. I'll be working on the back list, but probably not keeping up with the names.
Thank you all for your likes and tags. I truly appreciate it.

Linda

My new book is at : http://www.amazon.com/cant-FIND-Catherine-Suspense-ebook/dp/B007133JY8/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1327432138&sr=8-7


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Kirby x4
RuthN x3 cool cover on Yseult!
LindaSP x3
gregoryb x2
Millard x1

Here are my books & tags. Thanks!

Younger Next Decade:
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook
Tags:
exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, diabetes, medical, physician advice

Operation Neurosurgeon:
ebook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
Tags:
romantic suspense, suspense, Nashville, medical drama, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, dog lovers, contemporary fiction, medical, court room drama, paramedic, doctor stories

Outcome, A Novel:
ebook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -
Tags:
medical drama, YA romance, Louisville, hurricane, general fiction, contemporary fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, organ transplant, dog lovers, medical, anesthesiologist, pilot, dogs point of view


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Doctor Barbara--thank you, and I got all of yours.  You might ask someone to start voting down the tags outrageous price and outrageous kindle price.  I noticed them and voted down instead of voting for them.  I can't remember which book it was though.

Linda


----------



## chrisanthropic

Anyone wanting to add their book(s) to a community "master list" can do so here:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqtiRUXa-oxmdFJxWFc0N25ydy1pNzZtakNlSklLX0E

All caught up, thanks all!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, strong heroine, female author, thieves, drm free, dungeons and dragons, dark fantasy, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, young adult, half elf, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy


----------



## ChrisMast

Hi everyone. I'm all for tagging. I just don't understand it. Help?


----------



## lynnemurray

Whew! Caught up again! Welcome newcomers and congrats to those with new books!

Today I liked and tagged:

Apryl Baker - US one, sorry can’t do UK books
A. Rosaria - new one
Wyatt North - new one
Brendan Cody - ebook & pb - sorry can’t do UK books
Jonas Saul - new one
Lori A. Moore - 2x
Stephanie Draven - Siren Song - others previously tagged - Stephanie Dray 2 pb and Kindle books had links that didn’t work - but I found them by searching
Sylvia D. Lucas - 2x pb & Kindle - thanks for the “kindle” tag idea!
KT Hall 4x
István Szabó Ifj., Orlanda Szabo - 3x - sorry can’t do UK books
Ruth Nestvold - 2x
Linda S. Prather - 3x
Caddy Rowland - added kindle tag
Gregory Blackman - 2 new ones
Stuart Millard - 4x

Thanks for the likes/tags on my books!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## Kenji

Hello All,

My first post and so happy to have found this forum and this thread.

I got Caddy, kahuna, Millard, gregoryblackburn, Linda, Ernie Lindsey, ToniD, RuthNestvold, joyce9, Doctor Barbara, and chrisanthropic on this page complete. And now I'm going back 6 pages, as suggested to make sure sure I get all the regulars. Below are my two short stories.

Thank you everyone!!

Kenji

The Spyder and the Spy
http://amzn.com/B006UJDQTC

Preferred tags are:
erotic romance, mystery and suspense, romance suspense, romantic suspense, romantic thriller, sensual romance, sexy romance, spy stories, spy thriller, suspense, suspense stories, suspense thriller, romantic mystery, sensual seduction, short stories

Step Into My Parlor
http://amzn.com/B0070JTQJK

Preferred tags are:
mystery and suspense, erotic romance, romance suspense, romantic suspense, romantic thriller, sensual romance, sexy romance, spy stories, spy thriller, suspense, suspense stories, suspense thriller, romantic mystery, sensual seduction, short stories


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  

Have caught up with

Guardian
RuthNestveld
Linda S Prather
Caddy (added kindle)
Gregory Blackman (new ones)


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Just finished tagging my fingers off. All caught up again.

My books:

http://www.amazon.com/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasti.../dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## Guest

Caught up with the last ones.

My ones are here, on Page 919;
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22473.msg1544041.html#msg1544041

And don't worry if you can't tag the UK ones. I can't tag them either.


----------



## AllureVanSanz

All caught up!

Thanks for the tag backs. The links are in my signature.

All my best,
AyVee


----------



## tallulahgrace

I'm caught up...so nice to see so many new tagging partners. Caddy, I also added kindle and 99 cents as requested.

Have a great day!

Tallulah

http://www.books2heart.com Free Ads for Indie Authors


----------



## RuthNestvold

Amyshojai said:


> Got you tagged. We suggest you go back 5-6 pages and tag those 'regular' visitors, and then just check in every day or so to catch up. *s*


Yeah, I think if I still want to have a life (and stay sane), that's the way to go. 

Thanks again for all the tag help, everyone. My books now have tags with up to 15 votes, certainly a lot better than when I found this thread!


----------



## RuthNestvold

One point of clarification: for those who don't list the tags they want, I just click on their books and agree to the tags that are already there. Is that the best way to go?


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Ruth Nestvold
Linda S. Prather 
gregory blackman (2 new books)
Millard
joyce9
Kenji

Christmast: You asked how to tag. 
Just click on the book cover pics on everyone's signature (under their post) and that will take you to the product page of their book. All you have to do then is sign in to your amazon account and tick the boxes at the bottom of their books page to agree with the tags. Then post on here to say who you've tagged (new taggers only have to go 6 pages back to make sure they've tagged the regular taggers on here). 
Tagging helps improve the rankings of books to help make more sales.


----------



## Caddy

All tagged up to here.  Welcome newbies and congrats to those who have new ones.

Thanks to those who added kindle to both of mine and 99 to Gastien 1.

Later.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Wow!  Remember how quickly this list grows, but I'm seeing some old friends with new books and that's great.

Tagged:
Chrisanthropic
Lynnemurray
Kenji
Guardian
AllureVanSanz
Tallulahgrace
Ruth
DA Boulter
Jan-Hurst Nicholson (new ones)  -- Jan the link on your 5th book is broken.  You might want to check that.


Thank you all for your tags.  Mine are in sig line.

Linda


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Caught up. Cheers

Adam


----------



## Amyshojai

RuthNestvold said:


> One point of clarification: for those who don't list the tags they want, I just click on their books and agree to the tags that are already there. Is that the best way to go?


Sorry, nope, that won't tag the books. You can use that to DISAGREE and down-vote a tag.

BTW, all caught up to here. *s*


----------



## aaronpolson

Tagged and bagged. Thanks for the tags in return.

-


----------



## kahuna

ChristMast
Kenji
Mallard
Ruth Nestvold
Guardian

Tagged Ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## SylviaLucas

Caught up to here. 



Thanks for return tags! (Easiest to just click on the covers in my sig and click on the tags already listed on the Amazon page). 

Note: seeing so many titles and covers I'm falling in love with.


----------



## Matt Bone

Hello all,

I'm new to this tagging business, and just spent the last half hour tagging my way through the previous 5 pages (about halfway through now!).

If I could get some tags and likes for my new book, Endless, that would be great. You can either click here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006OQ5O1O/ - or on the cover in my signature.

I live in the UK, so if anyone wants some tags on .co.uk, just let me know (so far I've been doing them on the US site).


----------



## Amyshojai

Welcome Matt Bone, got your book tagged.


----------



## winspearj

All caught up again.
Jonathan


----------



## RuthNestvold

While tagging people, I noticed that a lot of you guys have "kindleboard author" as one of your tags. So I'm curious: are there people who search for books that way? Or is it to find each other's stuff easier? 

Ruth


----------



## Becca Smejkal

Wow - there was a lot of new stuff for me today!  I'm all caught up and appreciate all the tag backs!

Have a great day!


----------



## soesposito

Caught up with these folks today:

RuthNestvold
Linda
Adam
matt bone
winspearj
Guardian

Mine are in the siggy, appreciate it!


----------



## ToniD

Caught up through here.

Here are the tags for my books:

The new one is Volcano Watch:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006XJ5NC2

Tags for Volcano Watch: 
volcano, erupt, evacuation, women sleuths, adventure, series, environment, geology, forensic, cheap kindle book, Mammoth Lakes, Sierra Nevada range, American west

The old one is Badwater:
http://www.amazon.com/BADWATER-Oldfield-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B005466WQ6

http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-Toni-Dwiggins/dp/1463579284/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Tags for Badwater:
eco-thriller, death valley, mystery series, geology, nuclear, adventure, radiation, forensic mystery, technothrillers, environmental, sleuth team, bargain book

Many thanks to those who've tagged and liked mine!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Thanks for all the tag backs peoples!


----------



## EthanRussellErway

Here are the ones I've liked and tagged today, I'll do more as soon as possible.
Thanks in advance for the tags/tag backs.

ToniD
Soesposito
Becca Smejkal
Ruth Nestvold
Winspear
Amyshojai
Matt Bone
Joe Chiappetta


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Linda, thanks. Yes, I can't seem to get rid of outrageous price and outrageous Kindle price - that's why I have my tags listed on the forum so people cut and paste them and don't click on the above. 
Caught up:
Kenji x2
MattBone x1
Winspearj - there are still no tags on The Huntress
Ethanrussell

Here are my books & tags. Thanks! Please use these as there are some tags (outrageous price and outrageous Kindle price) which shouldn't be there.

Younger Next Decade:
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook
Tags:
exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, diabetes, medical, physician advice

Operation Neurosurgeon:
ebook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
Tags:
romantic suspense, suspense, Nashville, medical drama, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, dog lovers, contemporary fiction, medical, court room drama, paramedic, doctor stories

Outcome, A Novel:
ebook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -
Tags:
medical drama, YA romance, Louisville, hurricane, general fiction, contemporary fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, organ transplant, dog lovers, medical, anesthesiologist, pilot, dogs point of view


----------



## Carolyn Evans-Dean

Whew, did I fall behind!

Tagged and liked the following:

Lori Moore
Sabrina Sumsion
Sylvia Lucas
Jan Hurst Nicholson
KT Hall
Istvan Szabo

Edited to add:

Richard Schiver
Ruth Nestvold
Linda Prather
Gregory Blackman
Stuart Millard
Kameron Scott
Matt Bone

You'll find the link to my book below:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_9?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=bystander&sprefix=bystander%2Caps%2C263

These are my preferred tags:

teowawki, eotwawki, homesteading, Bystander, electro magnetic pulse, electromagnetic pulse, apocalypse tale, emp, chick lit, romance, general fiction, survival, novel, end of the world, terrorist

For those who were wondering if tagging and liking actually worked, my book has moved up from #14 to #7 when you perform a general search for the title on Amazon, so I believe that it is having an effect.


----------



## AllureVanSanz

An easy tag back day for me.

For those newer, you can always press tt when you pull up the book page. This will bring up a tag window and you can click on the suggestions you see there (or copy what you see as suggestions and paste in the blank window to save time). 

Since I don't include tags with my book links, it's how I assume people will tag me. Those who have longer tags usually will include the list here so all their tags will get a +1. When I get longer lists (which is better for exposure) I'll probably makes up a sheet to copy and paste when I post here. For now, I'm just happy getting some tags in.

Thanks everyone, for the tag backs!
Best,
AyVee


----------



## Kenji

Thank you everyone for the tags and likes! I am caught up for today with:

Jan Hurst-Nicholson ("Leon Chameleon P.I. and the case of the kidnapped mouse" link broken)
D.A. Boulter
RuthNestvold
Adam Kisiel
aaronpolson
Matt Bone
winspearj (Jonathan did you have tags for The Huntress?)
soesposito
EthanRussellErway
Doctor Barbara

I've also gone back and tagged the following with either the tags provided or the books in the signatures:

LoriBooks
sabrinasumsion
NicholasAndrews
tallulahgrace
seventhspell
*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon)
Melva
Grace Elliot
Hosanna
Kellyfisher319
friedgreen
JDMiller
AllureVanSanz
RSchiver
SamanthaSands
SylviaLucas
M. G. Scarsbrook
liam.judge
Amyshojai
mdotterer
Joe Chiappetta
Heather Ross
Becca Smejkal
brendancody
Tess St John
Guardian
KirbyTails
Jena H
Honey Layne
Steve Vernon

Thanks again!!

Kenji


----------



## Jena H

Tagged up again.


----------



## RuthNestvold

AllureVanSanz said:


> For those newer, you can always press tt when you pull up the book page. This will bring up a tag window and you can click on the suggestions you see there (or copy what you see as suggestions and paste in the blank window to save time).


I've seen this mentioned a couple of times, but when I try to do it, nothing happens. Does it have something to do with the browser?

Anyway, my preferred tags:

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": historical fantasy, epic fantasy, fantasy, King Arthur, Tristan and Isolde, Arthurian legend, Dark Ages, Sub-Roman Britain, historical romance, Britain, Ireland, celtic

http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/

"Dragon Time and Other Stories": fantasy, fantasy short story, YA fantasy, dragons, witches, princess, fairy tales, young adult, historical fantasy, magic, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Time-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B006UMIU8G/

"Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology, sci-fi romance, novella, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/

Ruth


----------



## kahuna

Ethan Russel Jones
Matt Bone
Winspearj

Tagged Ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## friedgreen

All tagged up -ATU


----------



## Matt Bone

Thanks all for the tags, all caught up here.

Endless:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006OQ5O1O/ (US)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006OQ5O1O/ (UK)


----------



## Library4Science

All caught up again! Thank you all for the reciprocal tags and likes.

Welcome Newbies! If you have only tagged my newest book, please go through and tag the rest of mine. Thank You!

Tags for 'Alaska And The Klondike Gold Fields [Illustrated]': http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006C250NC
Goldrush, Alaska, Klondike, Seward, Alaska purchase, gold fields, miners,gold camp life, Chilkoot Pass, Totem Poles, Northwest Territory, Prospectors, placer mining, hydraulic mining, grubstake

Thanks for tagging,
Cheers,
Charlie

Bargain Formatting & Conversion $15 -- Scanning & OCR 50¢ per page.


----------



## Tiffany Towers

Hi,

I'm new, been lurking for a while though in order to get the hang of this thread.

Would love some tags on my two erotica books please.

http://www.amazon.com/Intimate-Cowgirl-ebook/dp/B006ZO9N30/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1

http://www.amazon.com/The-Virgins-Tutor-ebook/dp/B00701134O/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

Will go and tag the previous six pages!

Thank you. ♥


----------



## Caddy

CAUTION regarding the "tt" method:  Not all of us want that, because even if you list 15 tags, it only picks up 10 of them.  I have asked people not to use it because I want all 15 tags that I list (which I list every 5 pages so that new people see it).  

If you want all 15 taqs, show your tags in your request and ask for copy and paste, say do NOT use tt and tell them to go down to below the tags where it says "your tags" and "add".  Paste the tags you copied into that box and enter.  That way all 15 get tagged.

I am caught up to here, except Tiffany has no tags on one of here books to check.

Welcome Newbies.


----------



## Tiffany Towers

Sorry Caddy, fixed it now, they were there but vanished, honest!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up. Welcome to the new folks!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

EthanRussellErway 
Carolyn Evans-Dean
Tiffany Towers

Matt Bone: i tagged your book in the u.s. and u.k.
if you would like to tag mine in the u.k., the link is:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Personal-Finance-People-Hate-ebook/dp/B003R7LAI4/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1327589142&sr=1-1

Ruth: you asked about authors using the "kindle authors" tag.
i use this tag but i haven't been using it as long as others so i'm not
sure how well it works for helping to sell more books.


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up - thanks for the return tags and likes.
G x


----------



## Ernie Lindsey

All caught up here as well. Thanks for the tags, folks.

---------------------
It would be great to get some tags on my novel The Two Crosses, if you're so inclined.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006KHN7CU

Preferred tags are: metaphysical, cheap kindle book, suspense, christian fiction, christian suspense, christian thriller, suspense fiction, religious fiction, suspence, southern fiction, contemporary fiction, christian inspirational, indie book, supernatural fiction, christian mystery


----------



## seventhspell

Hi caught up again
and new for me today were, 

Stephanie, I too found those links broken.
SylviaLucas
Guardian
KirbyTails
RuthNestvold
Linda S. Prather Author
gregoryblackman new ones
Millard new one
Kenji
Matt Bone
EthanRussellErway
Tiffany Towers


My links are in my signature line thanks for any tags back


----------



## Heather Ross

Caught up with new authors and new books.

Likes and tags for my work below is much appreciated.

Please copy and past the tags below as the TT method only shows the first ten tags. Otherwise, click on See All Tags and check the first fifteen.
Thanks!

@winspearj - The Huntress didn't not have tags associated with it, so I skipped it for now. Maybe add tags and I'll get it next time?

*Tags for Highway 90*: young adult, young adult suspense, teen, girls, teen drama, college, life lessons, drama, short story, novelette, death, ebook, love, freedom, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Highway-90-ebook/dp/B006S4CYB0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1326580333&sr=1-1
*
Tags for Johnny Mustang*: 
childrens books, illustrated childrens book, childrens, boys, western, adventure, wild west, wild horses, horses, illustrated, fiction, picture book, cowboy, ebook, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Johnny-Mustang-Adventure-Begins-ebook/dp/B006SA3MPG/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1326580404&sr=1-1


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up with the new people / books!


----------



## Carolyn Evans-Dean

Tagged you, Tiffany Towers!

These are my preferred tags:

teowawki, eotwawki, homesteading, Bystander, electro magnetic pulse, electromagnetic pulse, apocalypse tale, emp, chick lit, romance, general fiction, survival, novel, end of the world, terrorist

and a link to my book:

http://www.amazon.com/Bystander-Tale-End-World-Knew/dp/1453760482/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1327603287&sr=8-7


----------



## Kenji

Caught up for today, tagged:

Library4Science
Tiffany Towers
Carolyn Evans-Dean



AllureVanSanz said:


> For those newer, you can always press tt when you pull up the book page. This will bring up a tag window and you can click on the suggestions you see there (or copy what you see as suggestions and paste in the blank window to save time).


That is a great suggestion AyVee, I super time saver especially for newbies like me. Until I read your post I was doing it the loooong way... clicking the link to the book, scrolling down to the tags, clicking see all tags, selecting fifteen tags... uggh.

Pressing tt when the book page comes up is so easy, thanks again for the tip!!



> CAUTION regarding the "tt" method: Not all of us want that, because even if you list 15 tags, it only picks up 10 of them. I have asked people not to use it because I want all 15 tags that I list (which I list every 5 pages so that new people see it).


And very good point Caddy about the caution with using the tt method.

Kenji


----------



## Neil Ostroff

I've been on several tag threads through Goodreads and Book Blogs. I WILL tag all who tag me, guaranteed! Let me know you've tagged by leaving a note. My links are below.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

That was easy. 
CarolynED - Bystander
NeilOstroff x5

Here are my books & tags. Thanks! Please use these as there are some tags (outrageous price and outrageous Kindle price) which shouldn't be there.

Younger Next Decade:
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook
Tags:
exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, diabetes, medical, physician advice

Operation Neurosurgeon:
ebook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
Tags:
romantic suspense, suspense, Nashville, medical drama, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, dog lovers, contemporary fiction, medical, court room drama, paramedic, doctor stories

Outcome, A Novel:
ebook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -
Tags:
medical drama, YA romance, Louisville, hurricane, general fiction, contemporary fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, organ transplant, dog lovers, medical, anesthesiologist, pilot, dogs point of view


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Neil, got your books. We suggest new taggers go back 5-6 pages and tag the books in signatures (or as specified) to catch all the "regulars." *s* Welcome to the thread. Then just check in once a day or so to stay caught up.


----------



## chrisanthropic

Anyone wanting to add their book(s) to a community "master list" can do so here:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqtiRUXa-oxmdFJxWFc0N25ydy1pNzZtakNlSklLX0E

All caught up, thanks all!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, strong heroine, female author, thieves, drm free, dungeons and dragons, dark fantasy, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, young adult, half elf, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy


----------



## Neil Ostroff

Got everyone on this page and I am going back to do previous. Thanks all. Watch your likes and tags go up.


----------



## brendancody

All tagged up to here 

If you haven't already (thanks to those who have), please tag the four versions of my book below with tags:
thriller, technothrillers, suspense, espionage, biotechnology, science fiction, speculative fiction, cia, genetics, japan, spy thriller, evolution, intelligent design, bioethics, technothriller

US Paperback: 
http://www.amazon.com/Broken-Evolution-Brendan-Cody/dp/0956581102
US eBook:
http://www.amazon.com/Broken-Evolution-ebook/dp/B003OIBOA0
UK Paperback: 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/0956581102
UK eBook:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Broken-Evolution-ebook/dp/B003OIBOA0


----------



## LaFlamme

Wow. Once you get into the tagging groove, it's hard to stop. Like eating peanuts at the bar. Gone back six pages and still going. I've been using the copy/paste procedure where possible. Does simply checking or agreeing with existing tags do the same thing? Also, *Carolyn-Evans Dean*: your link didn't take me to your book page directly, but to a general search page. I found you though. Just didn't know if that's what you had planned.

If anyone wants to throw tags my way, I'll just throw my short story collection out there. I'll come back and throw my novels up here when I've further earned my keep.

Kindle Edition: http://www.amazon.com/o/ASIN/B004FGMSVO/1.-20/
Paperback: http://www.amazon.com/o/ASIN/1609105699/1.-20/

short stories, conspiracy, horror, thriller, cannibalism, extraterrestrial, esp, the future, apocalypse, end of the world, suicide, ghosts, haunted, heaven, satanic, dual sport, fingerdance, simulation, kindle


----------



## lynnemurray

A fairly easy day, today I liked & tagged:

Kameron Scott - 2x
Matt Bone Matt Bone
JM Winspear -can’t find any tags on The Huntress
Ethan Russell Erway
Tiffany Towers -2x
Neil Ostroff -5x
Mark LaFlamme - Kindle & PB on Box of Lies, no tags yet on others

Welcome newcomers and thanks to all who liked/tagged my books.

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## LaFlamme

Thanks, LynnMurray. I don't know if I got back to your titles. Got a link?


----------



## lynnemurray

Thanks, Mark! My books are in my sig. FYI I've still got 100+ checka on several wrong tags on Bride of the Living Dead (it's NOT Native American erotica, or any of the other erotica tags, sigh) and I've just given up on correcting them--LOL! If someone searching for erotica buys my PG13 rated romantic comic novel and keeps wondering when the erotic scenes kick in, so be it.

I try to be mellow about all promotional efforts because, for me, paying too much attention to them induces total insanity!

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Matt Bone said:


> Thanks all for the tags, all caught up here.


I just tagged your book Matt. I can really use some tagging help (from all those who have not tagged yet) with my New Paperbacks. I will reciprocate tagging favor.
Here're the links for Paperback editions:
1 http://amzn.to/tfM0bZ
2 http://amzn.to/uZRkoi
6 http://amzn.to/v6VG9i
5 http://amzn.to/tWRxiK
8 http://amzn.to/ua4Tp2
10 http://amzn.to/t1G0dj
Thanks and wish you all the best.


----------



## kahuna

La Flamme
Tiffany Towers
Neil Ostroff

Tagged Ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Steve Vernon

Steve Vernon said:


> Caught up to here.
> 
> Please don't forget to tag my latest book.
> http://www.amazon.com/Two-Fisted-Nasty-ebook/dp/B006TZG1CG/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_7?tag=vglnk-c1533-20


Whew. I've got to learn to tag more regularly!


----------



## tallulahgrace

Thanks for the return tags and likes; I'm caught up to here.

Tallulah

http://www.books2heart.com Free Promo for Indie Authors


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Neil Ostroff
LaFlamme


----------



## Caddy

All caught up. Got Tiffany's other book, Neil O. and Laflame.

Thanks for the tag love everyone.

Would love some "*likes*" along with "*tags*" on the following if you would be so kind.

*PLEASE do not use the "tt" on my books as only 10 tags get picked up. I want all 15 tags listed for each book, please. Instead, copy and paste into the "add" tags by "your tags" under the tags. Thank you.*

Gastien Part 2 From Dream to Destiny paperback: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny/dp/146809081X/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1325690993&sr=8-3

Gastien Part 2 From Dream to Destiny Kindle:http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1325690993&sr=8-3

*Please do NOT use TT! Instead, copy and paste down by where it says "Your tags" and "add". That way all 15 tags can be used. Tags for both Part 2 links above*:historical romance, romance, historical drama, caddy rowland, series, france, historical fiction, nineteenth century, french romance, kindle, montmartre, adult romance, artist, bohemian, nonconformist.
________________________________________________________________________________________
Gastien Part 1: The Cost of the Dream paperback: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325690993&sr=8-1

Gastien Part 1: The Cost of the Dream Kindle: [URL=http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=tmm_kin_title_0]http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1325690993&sr=8-1[/url]

*Tags for both Part 1 links above (Please note: Do not use the tt method! Please go under the tags to "your tags" and "add" and copy and paste the tags in there. The tt method will not give me all 15 tags and I really want all of them.)*:historical fiction, 99 cents, kindle, drama, coming of age fiction, historical romance, caddy rowland, series, france, nineteenth century paris, romance, deception, bohemian, loss of innocence, paris

*Thank you*


----------



## 55168

Phew! All caught up, after more than a week away. Thanks for all the tags and the "likes" in return. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Guest

Caught up (With the exception of UK links). Here are mines once again to those who haven't tagged them until this time.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00660MU8I (Amazon US Digital Edition)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/9630826879 (Amazon US Paperback)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00660MU8I (Amazon UK Digital Edition)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006GAE4B4 (Amazon US Digital Edition)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006GAE4B4 (Amazon UK Digital Edition)

The more important would be the tags with lower numbers (Between 1-10).


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.


----------



## RichardSchiver

All Right, caught up again.

SylviaLucas
Guardian
Kirby Tails
RuthNestvold
Linda S Prather
gregoryblackman
Millard
kenji
Matt Bone
EthanRussellErwawy
Tiffany Towers
Neil Ostroff
LaFlamme (missing tags on a couple)

I've got a new short story out that could use some tagging. 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00727UILU

use the following if you don't mind: 
horror, clown, death, ghost, kidnapping, retribution, short stories, thriller, revenge, ransom, incest, memories, free kindle story, scary, thriller


----------



## Becca Smejkal

All caught up - thanks for the tags!

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Aris Whittier

Thanks everyone! I'm all caught up.

Mark, as others have stated a few of your book don't have any tags.


----------



## AllureVanSanz

All caught up!

Thanks to everyone who has returned tags! I appreciate your time.

Best,
AyVee


----------



## Honey Layne

Tags caught up.

Much love for likes and tags on my books. Thanks!

Paint Me Love: erotic, erotic romance, romance, artist, erotic fiction, college romance, love story, sex, short story, erotic short story, contemporary romance, adult romance, mild erotica, young love, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Paint-Love-Artist-Ecstasy-ebook/dp/B006KT1RB6/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1327383888&sr=1-3

Sweet Ginger: erotic, erotic romance, romance, artist, erotic fiction, love story, sex, sexting, erotic photography, contemporary romance, adult romance, mild erotica, erotic adult romance, novelette, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Sweet-Ginger-Artist-Ecstasy-ebook/dp/B006SDLTSK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1326654619&sr=1-1

Mark - Vegetation and Delirium don't have tags, but I liked them anyway.


----------



## Jena H

All caught up again.  Got Laflamme (altho a couple of the books in your sig don't have tags) and N Ostroff as well.  Thanks to all.


----------



## ToniD

Missed a day and...wow. Note to self: don't miss days.

All caught up.

My links are in the sig line--thanks for tags and likes.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Cool. That was easy.

LaFlamme x2 plus Asterisk
ArisWhittier x5 (guess you haven't been here before). 
Welcome you all!

Here are my books & tags. Thanks! Please use these as there are some tags (outrageous price and outrageous Kindle price) which shouldn't be there.

Younger Next Decade:
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook
Tags:
exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, diabetes, medical, physician advice

Operation Neurosurgeon:
ebook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
Tags:
romantic suspense, suspense, Nashville, medical drama, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, dog lovers, contemporary fiction, medical, court room drama, paramedic, doctor stories

Outcome, A Novel:
ebook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -
Tags:
medical drama, YA romance, Louisville, hurricane, general fiction, contemporary fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, organ transplant, dog lovers, medical, anesthesiologist, pilot, dogs point of view


----------



## RuthNestvold

Caught up to here - finally. *g*

Here are my books and my preferred tags:

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": historical fantasy, epic fantasy, fantasy, King Arthur, Tristan and Isolde, Arthurian legend, Dark Ages, Sub-Roman Britain, historical romance, Britain, Ireland, celtic

http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/

"Dragon Time and Other Stories": fantasy, fantasy short story, YA fantasy, dragons, witches, princess, fairy tales, young adult, historical fantasy, magic, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Time-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B006UMIU8G/

"Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology, sci-fi romance, novella, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/

Ruth


----------



## Melva

Tagged:

Sylvia Lucas --  4
RSchiver -- BOBO
guardian  -- 3
KirbyTails  --  4
RuthNestvold  -- 3
Linda S. Prather Author  -- 3
gregoryblackan  -- 4
millard  -- 6
Kenji  -- 2
Matt Bone  -- 1
EthanRussellErway  -- 1
Tiffany Towers  -- 2
Neil Ostroff  -- 5
LaFlamme  --  10

Thanks everyone for tagging mine!


----------



## Melva

ChrisMast said:


> Hi everyone. I'm all for tagging. I just don't understand it. Help?


How to tag a book:
NOTE: Be sure to log onto a valid Amazon account before you begin tagging. In order for an individual to tag a book and have the tags 'register' or 'stick' the individual tagging must be logged onto a valid Amazon account where they have made a purchase of some/any kind at some point in the past. Not necessarily the purchase of a book, but merely any purchase on the Amazon account they are logged onto.

For those WITHOUT preferred tags:
1. Right click on an individual's book link. Select "Open in a new window" or "Open in new link" from the drop down menu.
2. Once the book's Amazon page opens, scroll down until you see the orange title: "Tags Customers Associate with This Product".
3. There should be "keywords" (called tags) with small boxes next to each tag. Left-Click on the box next to each tag and an orange check mark should appear indicating that that tag (or short phrase) has been tagged.
4. Ten tags are normally visible, but if there are more tags available for the author's title you should click on "see all tags" to view additional tags. You can then select and click on the additional tags to equal a total of 15. Make sure to complete this step if more than ten tags are available for the author's book.

For those WITH preferred tags:
1. Copy an individual's preferred tags (highlight the preferred tags and then press Ctrl + C simultaneously on your keyboard) 
2. Once you are on the book's Amazon page, double click the letter "T" on your keyboard so that a pop-up window titled "Tag This Product" appears.
3. If you have tagged this book previously tag words will appear in the box titled "Tag This Product." You will need to delete your tag words that appear in the box before going to the next step.
4. Paste the individual's preferred tags into the empty dialogue box (press Ctrl + V simultaneously on your keyboard). Once the tag words appear in the dialogue box, be certain you click "Save Tags" at the bottom of the dialogue box to save your tags.
NOTE: 
Be aware that if you have never tagged the individual's book before and you use the double "T" method initially to tag the book, only 10 tag words will appear in blue beneath the dialogue box titled "Tag This Product." You will need to click on each of the tag words or short phrases in blue to select them, and then click on "Save Tags." If you refresh the page you will see that the tag words now appear with boxes containing orange check marks beside them. In order to tag all 15 tags that are allowed, once you have clicked on "Save Tags," you will need to click on "see all tags" following the tag words in order to see the additional tag words. Once the additional tag words appear there will be empty boxes beside each tag that has not been selected/tagged. Left click on the empty boxes to equal a total of 15 selected tags.

To be sure your tags are sticking:
1. If you get to a book's Amazon page and you find that orange check marks are already in the boxes beside the tags that is an indication that you have already tagged that book. Don't click on the orange check marks because that would un-tag that particular tag.
2. If you want to see which books you have already tagged, click on "Your Tags" located beneath the list of tags for the book and it will open a page showing a list of all of the books and products you have tagged. The latest book tagged by you will be first (the top one) on the list. You can also see what you have tagged from your public profile page.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

RSchiver (new book)


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Thanks everyone for the tag backs.


----------



## SamanthaSands

I'm tagged up to here, thanks for the returns. Here are the preferred tags for my books:

Mr. X Games Slow Torture
www.amazon.com/dp/B006IGAT1U

erotic, erotic fiction, erotic short stories, explicit erotica, explicit sex, mild bondage, prime, sexy fiction, double penetration

Mr. X Games Breaking the Rules
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006IGAYBU/

erotic, erotic fiction, erotic short stories, explicit erotica, explicit sex, mild bondage, prime, sexy fiction, double penetration

Mr. X Games Changing the Game
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006IGB52C

erotic, erotic fiction, erotic short stories, explicit erotica, explicit sex, mild bondage, prime, sexy fiction, double penetration

Mr. X Games Collection
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006O1OV1S

erotic, erotic fiction, erotic short stories, explicit erotica, explicit sex, mild bondage, prime, sexy fiction, double penetration

Double Diamond First Look
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006O1X3H6

Erotic fiction, erotic short story, explicit erotica, explicit sex, erotica, erotica adult, office sex, kindle erotica best, sexy story

Double Diamond Wet Dreams
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006O1X82Q

Erotic fiction, erotic short story, explicit erotica, explicit sex, erotica, erotica adult, office sex, kindle erotica best, sexy story

Tags for all three of the following Daddy books:

daddy sex, daddy erotica, erotica, best erotica, sexy stories, threesomes, virgin sex, daddy virgin, best sex, kindle erotica, erotic books, hardcore, erotic fiction, explicit sex

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006UY7VR0 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006XGTTE8

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0070NVZI6

Thanks,
Samantha
BTW, Double Diamond, First Look is Free today: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006O1X3H6


----------



## Caddy

All caught up to here.


----------



## seventhspell

caught up new for me today, 
LaFlamme
Neil Ostroff

my links are in my signature line for new people thanks for any tags back.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Happy weekend everyone! Posting here to mark the spot; caught up.

Here are my books & tags. Thanks! Please use these as there are some tags (outrageous price and outrageous Kindle price) which shouldn't be there.

Younger Next Decade:
http://amzn.to/sjJeEL - ebook
Tags:
exercise, weight loss, diet, nutrition, personal transformation, anti-aging, aging, personal development, healthy living, retirement, womens health, mens health, diabetes, medical, physician advice

Operation Neurosurgeon:
ebook: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
Tags:
romantic suspense, suspense, Nashville, medical drama, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, medical suspense, dog lovers, contemporary fiction, medical, court room drama, paramedic, doctor stories

Outcome, A Novel:
ebook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg -
Tags:
medical drama, YA romance, Louisville, hurricane, general fiction, contemporary fiction, organ donor, medical genre, medical suspense, organ transplant, dog lovers, medical, anesthesiologist, pilot, dogs point of view


----------



## ToniD

Caught up to here.

Thanks for the likes/tags back!


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up... 

Neill, I don't usually report who I've tagged and who I haven't...that just takes so much time, but I do go back to my last post and get everyone! So consider yourself tagged...everyone else too!

winspearj-I didn't see any tags for THE HUNTRESS!


----------



## Grace Elliot

That's me on top of the tags again.
thanks for all the return tags and likes. 
Grace x


----------



## Nicholas Andrews

Caught up through the last five pages or so.

Please remember to copy and paste these tags to both the paperback and ebook version. Tags are:

dragons, action, adventure, comedic fantasy, comedy, epic fantasy, fantasy, humorous fantasy, humor, magic, quest, sorcery, tournament, warrior,

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005LFYPZK/

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0615493866

Thanks!


----------



## Guest

I tagged all of the books for the following authors:

brendancody
LaFlamme
kahuna
Caddy
Guardian
RSchiver
Honey Layne
Doctor Barbara
RuthNestvold
SamanthaSands
NicholasAndrews
Mcoorlim

Here is mine:
US
http://www.amazon.com/Forever-Girl-ebook/dp/B00729GQ0A
UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Forever-Girl-ebook/dp/B00729GQ0A

Tags:
urban fantasy, paranormal fantasy, paranormal series, vampire, paranormal, rebecca hamilton, fantasy series, magic, wicca, witch, salem witch trials, paranormal mystery, forever girl, shapeshifter, paranormal romance

I will try to come on every day and do some tagging


----------



## Guest

More authors I tagged for today (all their books):
D.A. Boulter
Linda S. Prather Author (PS: I LOVE your "Bet You Can't Find Me" Cover!)
soesposito
ToniD
tallulahgrace
gregoryblackman
Millard
Ernie Lindsey
Tess St John
Amyshojai
chrisanthropic
Kenji
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Steve Vernon
liam.judge
SylviaLucas
mdotterer
Joe Chiappetta
Heather Ross
KirbyTails
Jena H


Apologies to Carolyn Evans-Dean ... I could not find your book using the link you provided.


----------



## kahuna

Immortal Ink

Tagged Ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Guest

IDK what TT means. I copy paste, but then not all words go over. So I add those, and then copy paste the rest to add those. So basically I copy paste twice for each set of tags to make sure I get the full set on there. Is that an OK way to do it?


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Got up to page 923 and brendancody when Amazon messed up and I couldn't tag anything.  Will pick up in the morning.

Tagged:
Adam x 4 - had already tagged one; Aaron x 5  had already tagged one ; Sylvia x 1 -  What every woman wants ... goes to a contest page.
Matt Bone x 1
Winspearj x 1 No tags on The Harness
Becca x 1
Shannon x 4
ToniD x 3
Joe x 3 (3 already done)
Ethan x 1
Carolyn x 1
Jena x 1
friedgreen x 5
Library4Science x 8
Tiffany x 2; Grace x 2; Heather x 2; Carolyn x 1; Neil x 5

Mine are in sig line.  thank you all will check back in a.m.

Linda


----------



## A. Rosaria

Caught up.


----------



## A Woman&#039;s Place Is In The Rebellion

I'm a newbie so apologies in advance for anything I screw up. I've liked and tagged from the top of page 920 to here. I've done US and UK tags.

Kahuna and NicholasAndrews - for some reason there was no 'like' button but I was able to tag you.

The Huntress - you still have no tags but I added short stories.

Forever Girl - your UK tags don't include all of the tags you requested. I added a few. Hope they're okay.

Please 'like' and tag mine as well. My links are:
US
Winterborne (Universe Unbound)
Ravenstoke (Universe Unbound)
Hostel Takeover
Paperback - http://www.amazon.com/Winterborne-Universe-Unbound-Augusta-Blythe/dp/1469930471
UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Winterborne-Universe-Unbound-ebook/dp/B004XW3FE4
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ravenstoke-Universe-Unbound-ebook/dp/B006IEXF1I
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hostel-Takeover-ebook/dp/B005OQJ934


----------



## chrisanthropic

Anyone wanting to add their book(s) to a community "master list" can do so here:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqtiRUXa-oxmdFJxWFc0N25ydy1pNzZtakNlSklLX0E

All caught up, thanks all!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, strong heroine, female author, thieves, drm free, dungeons and dragons, dark fantasy, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, young adult, half elf, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Augusta Blythe said:


> I'm a newbie so apologies in advance for anything I screw up. I've liked and tagged from the top of page 920 to here. I've done US and UK tags....


Hi Augusta, just tagged your books. I can really use some tagging help (from all those who have not tagged yet) with my New Paperbacks. I will reciprocate tagging favor.
Here're the links for Paperback editions:
1 http://amzn.to/tfM0bZ
2 http://amzn.to/uZRkoi
6 http://amzn.to/v6VG9i
5 http://amzn.to/tWRxiK
8 http://amzn.to/ua4Tp2
10 http://amzn.to/t1G0dj
Thanks and wish you all the best.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up


----------



## Kenji

All caught up again.

Tagged:
Neil Ostroff
chrisanthropic
LaFlamme
lynnemurray
Melhael
RSchiver
Aris Whittier
SamanthaSands
Mcoorlim
NicholasAndrews
ImmortalInk
A. Rosaria
Augusta Blythe


----------



## Tiffany Towers

I'm all caught up from my last visit. I was halfway through when the site went down! ;-(

Thank you so much for those who tagged my books in return, you rock! 

The Virgin's Tutor is FREE today if you feel like a saucy read, it's only mild erotica!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Virgins-Tutor-ebook/dp/B00701134O/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1327915233&sr=1-1


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Hey all, back again with a new book and a new anthology book if I could get tagging help.  They are Riding Red Hood and Adrianna's Fairy Tales, the first two links to the left.

You guys have been great, I'll continue to tag for a bit tonight.

Thanks,
Adrianna


----------



## JDMiller

Hi Everyone,

Now that the site's back up, I'll start clicking through the past five days.

If you could, please tag and "like" my paperback version:

applying to law school, law school, lsat, law school application, law school applications, law school prep, lawyer, law school application process, law school essays, student loans

http://amzn.com/0985007001

And if you have time, please do the same for the kindle version:

http://amzn.com/B006Y8Q6IM

Thanks! I'm heading back in to tag now. Have a great week everyone!


----------



## John Barlow

Hi, I only have one book to tag, HOPE ROAD:

US version:
http://www.amazon.com/HOPE-ROAD-crime-mystery-ebook/dp/B006LWJ75K/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&m=A317O7WZ1CN6AQ&s=generic&qid=1323895467&sr=1-9

UK version:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/HOPE-ROAD-cime-mystery-ebook/dp/B006LWJ75K/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1323875230&sr=1-1

Let me know what I need to tag back! Thanks, JB


----------



## Arthur Slade

I'd really appreciate some tagging "love" for my omnibus.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0072IAGR0

tags: 
young adult horror, horror, norse myths, middle grade, young adult adventure, arthur slade, werewolf fiction

Thanks!

Now to catch up on everyone else...


----------



## John Barlow

consider yourself tagged, arthur.


----------



## tallulahgrace

I'm tagged up to here. Thanks for the returns~

Tallulah

http://www.books2heart.com Free Ads for Indie Authors


----------



## Russell Brooks

I'm all caught up. Would appreciate some tags in return.


----------



## John Barlow

Tallulah and russel, you're done.


----------



## Russell Brooks

John Barlow said:


> Tallulah and russel, you're done.


Just finished with you, John. Thanks


----------



## Guest

Caught up with Pages 924 & 925.

My ones for exchange;
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00660MU8I (Amazon US Digital Edition)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/9630826879 (Amazon US Paperback)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00660MU8I (Amazon UK Digital Edition)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006GAE4B4 (Amazon US Digital Edition)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006GAE4B4 (Amazon UK Digital Edition)


----------



## RuthNestvold

I have a new short story collection up, "Never Ever After." Please help it out!  Here are my preferred tags:

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": historical fantasy, epic fantasy, fantasy, King Arthur, Tristan and Isolde, Arthurian legend, Dark Ages, Sub-Roman Britain, historical romance, Britain, Ireland, celtic
http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/

"Dragon Time and Other Stories": fantasy, fantasy short story, YA fantasy, dragons, witches, princess, fairy tales, young adult, historical fantasy, magic, kindle 
http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Time-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B006UMIU8G/

"Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology, sci-fi romance, novella, kindle
http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/

"Never Ever After": fantasy, fantasy short story, fairy tales, celtic, legends, revisionist fairy tales, irish legends, Cinderella, Faerie, short stories
http://www.amazon.com/Never-Ever-After-Stories-ebook/dp/B0072V9HDQ/

Now to go back and catch up after a day without Kindle Boards! 

Ruth


----------



## Guest

Ruth. All done.


----------



## Jeff Shelby

I've tagged everyone on this page and I'm working my way back thru the threads...

Any help for THREAD OF HOPE would be much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## RuthNestvold

All caught up to here! 

Thanks, Guardian.  

Ruth


----------



## Jena H

Tagged up again. Considering the site has been down for almost 2 days, there are a lot of people here. 

*Russell Brooks* - two book covers in your signature don't lead to Amazon book page, so I couldn't tag them.

*ImmortalInk* - re "tt".... once the book page is open, press "TT" quickly on keybaord, and you'll get a pop-up about tags There will be a box titled "your tags" which might be empty. Beneath the box should be a list of "suggested tags." If you click on each suggested tag in order, they'll go up into the box. Click them all so they're in there, then "save" and that should be it. **Note** if a poster includes tags in his/her post, you should copy/paste those into the empty box and "save."


----------



## Guest

Jena H said:


> Tagged up again. Considering the site has been down for almost 2 days, there are a lot of people here.
> 
> *Russell Brooks* - two book covers in your signature don't lead to Amazon book page, so I couldn't tag them.
> 
> *ImmortalInk* - re "tt".... once the book page is open, press "TT" quickly on keybaord, and you'll get a pop-up about tags There will be a box titled "your tags" which might be empty. Beneath the box should be a list of "suggested tags." If you click on each suggested tag in order, they'll go up into the box. Click them all so they're in there, then "save" and that should be it. **Note** if a poster includes tags in his/her post, you should copy/paste those into the empty box and "save."


huh. I have to do it that way or it's just faster? I usually click "see all tags" and select as many as I can (unless tags are listed in the post. Then I just copy paste, making sure everything sticks)


----------



## Guest

Today:

A. Rosaria
August Blythe (and thanks for helping me with the UK end of things! -- PS.... Winterborne is YOUR book? It's one of the books on my wishlist!)
*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon)
AdriannaWhite
JDMiller
John Barlow (great cover!)
Arthur Slade
Jeff Shelby

Mine:

US: http://www.amazon.com/Forever-Girl-ebook/dp/B00729GQ0A

UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Forever-Girl-ebook/dp/B00729GQ0A

Tags for Both:
urban fantasy, paranormal fantasy, paranormal series, vampire, paranormal, fantasy series, magic, wicca, witch, salem witch trials, paranormal mystery, shapeshifter, paranormal romance, rebecca hamilton, forever girl

Thanks again!


----------



## kahuna

Agusta Blythe
John Barlow
Arthur Slade

Tagged Ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Jena H

*ImmortalInk* - you don't _have_ to use the TT method, but some people find it faster or easier or more accurate.


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.  Some people provide tags but NO NOT want tt used (like me and a few others) because it only copies 10 tags even ifyou list 15.  If you copy the tags provided on those that provide them, go down to below the tags where it says "your tags" and paste them into empty box that says "add" all 15 get in (if they provided 15).  Some of us have more than 15 tags, so we list which ones we want to build up for you to copy and paste.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Thanks everyone for the tag backs!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up!

-----------------

Mine for the newbies:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Becca Smejkal

I got all the new ones - thanks for the tags!

Have a great day!


----------



## ToniD

All caught up.

Links for tags/likes are in my sig line. Thank you!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.


----------



## Neil Ostroff

I'm brand new and tagging from this point back. I'll probably average 2-3 pages a day. I'll try to get as many as possible. Thanks for tagging back.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

ImmortalInk
Augusta Blythe
AdriannaWhite (new books)
JDMiller
John Barlow
Arthur Slade (omnibus book)
Russell Brooks
RuthNestvold (latest book)
Jeff Shelby
Neil Ostroff


----------



## sabrinasumsion

I can't edit Book 2 anymore today so here I am tagging.  

Got:
John Barlow
Arthur Slade
Russell Brooks
Guardian
Ruth Nestvold
Jeff Shelby
Neil Ostroff
Mcoorlim
Linda S. Prather
Kenji
Tiffany Towers
Adrianna White
JD Miller
Brendan Cody
Laflamme
RSchiver
Honey Lane

Thanks all for the return love!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Up to page 925--and hoping Kindleboards doesn't go down again
Lynne x 1 (is this new?  I thought I had all yours.)
Dr. DLN x 6
Steve Vernon x 7
Melhael x 1
Rschiver x 2 (1 alr. done)
Aris x 3
Honey x 2
Melva x 6
Samantha x 9
Nicholas x 2
Immortal x 2 (thank you.  I love the cover too.)  You have 3 in sig line I think.  Do you not want it tagged?
A Rosaria x 6
Augusta x 4 US 3 Uk
Adrianna x 2
J.D.Miller x 1 PB and Kindle.

I'll be back for more later.

Linda

Oh, and thank you all for the tags and likes


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up!


----------



## A Woman&#039;s Place Is In The Rebellion

I'm caught up!

Kahuna - I've now liked you. 
Immortal Ink - I've sent a message to your inbox so check it


----------



## A Woman&#039;s Place Is In The Rebellion

Oops, would help if I actually included my tag requests again --

Please 'like' and tag mine as well. My links are:
US
Winterborne (Universe Unbound)
Ravenstoke (Universe Unbound)
Hostel Takeover
Paperback - http://www.amazon.com/Winterborne-Universe-Unbound-Augusta-Blythe/dp/1469930471

UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Winterborne-Universe-Unbound-ebook/dp/B004XW3FE4
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ravenstoke-Universe-Unbound-ebook/dp/B006IEXF1I
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hostel-Takeover-ebook/dp/B005OQJ934


----------



## Russell Brooks

Jena H said:


> Tagged up again. Considering the site has been down for almost 2 days, there are a lot of people here.
> 
> *Russell Brooks* - two book covers in your signature don't lead to Amazon book page, so I couldn't tag them.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know. I'm checking it out now.


----------



## Russell Brooks

All tagged up.

Here are the UK links

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Chill-Run-ebook/dp/B006GIYK42/

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pandoras-Succession-ebook/dp/B00486U6O2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1328013035&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Unsavory-Delicacies-Stories-Suspense-ebook/dp/B004XD66VW/

My US links are below.

Thanks.


----------



## tallulahgrace

Happy Tuesday, Everyone. I'm tagged up to here. It's lovely to see so many new taggers!

Tallulah~

http://www.books2heart.com Free Exposure for Indie Authors


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Russell Brooks (U.K. tags)


----------



## kahuna

Niel Ostroff

Tagged Ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## chrisanthropic

Anyone wanting to add their book(s) to a community "master list" can do so here:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqtiRUXa-oxmdFJxWFc0N25ydy1pNzZtakNlSklLX0E

All caught up, thanks all!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, strong heroine, female author, thieves, drm free, dungeons and dragons, dark fantasy, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, young adult, half elf, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy


----------



## Jeff Shelby

Thanks for the help, folks. I'm working backwards, but I've done the last 11 pages so far. Life? What life?


----------



## Amyshojai

Jeff Shelby said:


> Thanks for the help, folks. I'm working backwards, but I've done the last 11 pages so far. Life? What life?


Got your book tagged. Incidentally we recommend you just go back 5-6 pages to catch all the regulars. *s*


----------



## Jeff Shelby

Thanks for the heads-up, Amy.  Just want to make sure I don't miss anyone!


----------



## seventhspell

Hi there, 
Caught up again, 
New for me today were, 
ImmortalInk
Augusta Blythe
AdriannaWhite
John Barlow
Arthur Slade tagged new one
Russell Brooks
RuthNestvold
Jeff Shelby

My links are in my signature line thanks for any tags back


----------



## RuthNestvold

All caught up to here! Here are my books and preferred tags:

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": historical fantasy, epic fantasy, fantasy, King Arthur, Tristan and Isolde, Arthurian legend, Dark Ages, Sub-Roman Britain, historical romance, Britain, Ireland, celtic

http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/

"Dragon Time and Other Stories": fantasy, fantasy short story, YA fantasy, dragons, witches, princess, fairy tales, young adult, historical fantasy, magic, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Time-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B006UMIU8G/

"Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology, sci-fi romance, novella, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/

"Never Ever After": fantasy, fantasy short story, fairy tales, celtic, legends, revisionist fairy tales, irish legends, Cinderella, Faerie, short stories

http://www.amazon.com/Never-Ever-After-Stories-ebook/dp/B0072V9HDQ/


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up - love it when there are new authors. 
Grace x


----------



## seventhspell

Hi got all your books Mcoorlim
that makes me caught up again.
My links are in my signature line for anyone new thanks for any tags back.


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Hey all, thanks for tagging.  Yet another from my backlist of shorts is up, Mind the Gap.  If you could help tagging it, too, I'd appreciate it.  It's the first link in my sig.  

Thanks,
Adrianna


----------



## otterific

Hi all, 
I'm fairly new at this. I'm going through the last five pages to tag everyone. I would love it if some of you could tag my two books. The links are in my signature. I'm glad I finally found the kindle boards.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new books and all caught up. Welcome!


----------



## corpsjustice

Just found this thread. Thanks to the moderators!

Already started tagging some of yours. Here's my new book and tags to add to the list. Thanks in advance!

Novel: Back to War (The Corps Justice Series)

Tags: marine corps, usmc, marine, ssi, corps justice, c. g. cooper, cal stokes, famous grouse, back to war, marine corps novel, political thriller, spy thriller, semper fi, semper fidelis


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your new book corpsjustice, welcome! We suggest you go back 5-6 pages to catch the regulars.


----------



## corpsjustice

Just finished:
mcoorlin
chrisanthropic
immortalink
ruthnestvold
authur slade
library4science


----------



## Caddy

Got all the new ones. Welcome to the newbies and congrats to those with additions.

Friends, I have only been an author for the last 6 months so all of this was new to me. I have decided to move my Gastien series out of all romance genres. It is a bigger story than that and does not really fit the romance formula.

I am going to post my tags for both books after this. *Here is what would really help me from people who have already tagged me*: IF you have time, could you please undo your tags and retag my books with the tags in my next post? I don't think I will get a hundred people doing that, it is fine if quite a few tags stay on the romance tags. I just need to get as many new tags as possible. So, if you can, I thank you very, very much. And if you can't, I understand. You are all busy too and can't help that I had my behind up my "cul" as Gastien would say.


----------



## Caddy

Welcome all. *Please use the tt method on my books. I have two pages of tags for book 1 and 2 kindle books, so you would have to click on both pages to manually check them. It is a hassle, so please use "tt" (Copy the tags below, go to page, hit "like" if you will and then type tt and when the box comes up right click and hit paste.*

*Here are the tags to use for both books (and if you are so inclined, I would love some "likes" for each book):*

historical fiction novels, love stories, historical drama, series, nineteenth century Paris, historical fiction, saga, family saga, historical saga, drama, fiction saga, drama books, Montmartre, bohemain Paris, French historical fiction

*Please do not choose other tags, including the romance ones. My books are no longer in the romance category*

*Here are the four links*:

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1328054929&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1328054929&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1328055001&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny/dp/146809081X/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1328055001&sr=1-1

Thank you everyone. I appreciate it. I am sorry for the hassle, there are too many tags on my books and it is a mess now, thanks to me.


----------



## glc3

This is a great idea and I will tag as many books as I can tonight. I would like you guys to tag my book also. I would like the tags science fiction, action adventure, walking dead, zombie, horror, action if you could. Thanks in advance.

The Dead War Series Book 1 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YEKJXO


----------



## kahuna

Mcoorlim
Otterific
Corps Justic
glc3

Tagged Ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## glc3

Hi Caddy I am tagging your books now.



Caddy said:


> Welcome all. *Please do NOT use the tt method on my books. It only copies 10 of the 15 PLUS I have two pages of tags for book 1* (a mess)
> 
> *Instead, PLEASE highlight the tags and hit "copy" then go to each book and below the tags you will see "my tags" and a blank box. Go into that blank box and "paste" then hit "add" right next to it. Viola! All the tags I want will be checked regardless of what page they are on. *
> 
> *Here are the tags to use for both books (and if you are so inclined, I would love some "likes" for each book):*
> 
> historical fiction novels, love stories, historical drama, series, nineteenth century Paris, historical fiction, sagas, family sagas, historical sagas, drama, fiction sagas, drama books, Montmartre, bohemain Paris, fiction in France
> 
> *Here are the four links*:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1328054929&sr=8-2
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1328054929&sr=8-2
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1328055001&sr=1-1
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny/dp/146809081X/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1328055001&sr=1-1
> 
> Thank you everyone. I appreciate it.


----------



## glc3

Hi I am tagging your books now. Please tag mine zombies, zombie apocalypse, action adventure, action, occult, action thriller, walking dead, military science fiction, science fiction, horror, zombie series, sci fi thriller http://www.amazon.com/Dead-War-chapter-combined-ebook/dp/B006YEKJXO



Augusta Blythe said:


> Oops, would help if I actually included my tag requests again --
> 
> Please 'like' and tag mine as well. My links are:
> US
> Winterborne (Universe Unbound)
> Ravenstoke (Universe Unbound)
> Hostel Takeover
> Paperback - http://www.amazon.com/Winterborne-Universe-Unbound-Augusta-Blythe/dp/1469930471
> 
> UK
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Winterborne-Universe-Unbound-ebook/dp/B004XW3FE4
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ravenstoke-Universe-Unbound-ebook/dp/B006IEXF1I
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hostel-Takeover-ebook/dp/B005OQJ934


----------



## glc3

Just tagged you please tag me.


Jeff Shelby said:


> Thanks for the help, folks. I'm working backwards, but I've done the last 11 pages so far. Life? What life?


----------



## glc3

Please tag me back. 
Here are my tags.

Please tag mine zombies, zombie apocalypse, action adventure, action, occult, action thriller, walking dead, military science fiction, science fiction, horror, zombie series, sci fi thriller http://www.amazon.com/Dead-War-chapter-combined-ebook/dp/B006YEKJXO



John Barlow said:


> Hi, I only have one book to tag, HOPE ROAD:
> 
> US version:
> http://www.amazon.com/HOPE-ROAD-crime-mystery-ebook/dp/B006LWJ75K/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&m=A317O7WZ1CN6AQ&s=generic&qid=1323895467&sr=1-9
> 
> UK version:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/HOPE-ROAD-cime-mystery-ebook/dp/B006LWJ75K/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1323875230&sr=1-1
> 
> Let me know what I need to tag back! Thanks, JB


----------



## glc3

Tagged and liked. Here's my book: http://www.amazon.com/Dead-War-chapter-combined-ebook/dp/B006YEKJXO



ASparrow said:


> I could use a tag or two for XENOLITH, and would be happy to reciprocate.
> 
> XENOLITH


----------



## glc3

Hi David.Tagged and liked. Here's my book: http://www.amazon.com/Dead-War-chapter-combined-ebook/dp/B006YEKJXO



David McAfee said:


> Excellent. Thanks.  I'll make sure I return the favor.
> 
> In fact, I'm going to do what Victorine said: go back and tag every poster in this thread.


----------



## Caddy

George,

Either you did not use all 15 tags for my books or they did not stick.  At least 11 of them show only one tag, which would be mine.    Sorry.  Could you please redo, using the instructions in my post?  Maybe there was something wrong with Amazon.


----------



## Ernie Lindsey

Hi, all caught up to here, old and new!

-------------------------------------
It would be great to get some tags on my novel The Two Crosses, if you're so inclined.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006KHN7CU

Preferred tags are: metaphysical, cheap kindle book, suspense, christian fiction, christian suspense, christian thriller, suspense fiction, religious fiction, suspence, southern fiction, contemporary fiction, christian inspirational, indie book, supernatural fiction, christian mystery


----------



## liam.judge

All caught up. Tagged today:

Mcoorlim (new book)
AdriannaWhite (new book)
otterific
corpsjustice
glc3


----------



## Russell Brooks

All caught up

Here are the UK links

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Chill-Run-ebook/dp/B006GIYK42/

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pandoras-Succession-ebook/dp/B00486U6O2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1328013035&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Unsavory-Delicacies-Stories-Suspense-ebook/dp/B004XD66VW/

Thanks for tagging both my UK and US (below) links.


----------



## Tiffany Towers

I'm all caught up. Caddy I untagged and tagged yours again for you. 

I have a new book/short story out today would appreciate any tags you can offer. Thank you. xx

http://www.amazon.com/He-Came-By-Night-ebook/dp/B0073VRPDY/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1328114775&sr=8-10


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up to here.


----------



## Jeff Shelby

Now caught up.


----------



## Seanathin23

Tagged up to here.

My new book could use some love.


----------



## Amyshojai

Seanathin23 said:


> Tagged up to here.
> 
> My new book could use some love.


 Got you tagged.


----------



## otterific

working my way through the posts to tag everyone. Thanks to all who tagged mine!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Thanks again for the tag backs.


----------



## Kenji

All caught up. Welcome to all the new authors.

@Russell tagged your US versions, but need to know the tags you would like for the UK versions.
@Caddy I updated my tags for you.

Here are my tags:

*The Spyder and the Spy - US Edition* - OR - *The Spyder and the Spy - UK Edition*

Preferred tags are:
short fiction, espionage, intrigue, tales of intrigue, spy stories, spy thriller, erotic romance, mystery and suspense, romantic suspense, romantic thriller, sensual romance, sexy romance, suspense, suspense stories, suspense thriller

*Step Into My Parlor - US Edition* - OR - *Step Into My Parlor - Uk Edition*

Preferred tags are:
short fiction, espionage, intrigue, tales of intrigue, spy stories, spy thriller, erotic romance, mystery and suspense, romantic suspense, romantic thriller, sensual romance, sexy romance, suspense, suspense stories, suspense thriller


----------



## ToniD

Whew, miss a day and you pay! 

All caught up.

Mine are in my sig line. Thanks for all likes/tags.


----------



## T.M.souders author

It's been a couple weeks so I went back 13 or 14 pages and there were a ton to tag! Got them though!

tags for 2 links below: romance contemporary, inspirational romance, true love, tragedy, love story, contemporary fiction, adversity, family drama, womens fiction, rape, romance, hope
http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-On-Hope-ebook/dp/B005CPD2BC/
http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-Hope-T-M-Souders/dp/1463721013/

tags for link below: christmas, tm souders, heart warming, short story, chick lit, small town, romance, novelette, holiday 
http://www.amazon.com/Dashing-Through-The-Snow-ebook/dp/B005ZUXIT0/


----------



## Caddy

Have tagged everyone to here.  

Mucho thanks to those who used my new tags, especially those who untagged their old ones.  It is work and I want you to know I do appreciate it.  Hugs and all that stuff!


----------



## Neil Ostroff

I got:

John Barlow
Russell Brooks
Ruth Nestvold
RSchiver
Arthur Slade
Jeff Shelby
Mcoorlim
Laflamme
Tiffany Towers
Linda S. Prather
Adrianna White
Kenji
JD Miller
Brendan Cody

Will get more later when I have time. Gotta go to work.


----------



## Neil Ostroff

Also got:
chrisanthropic
immortalink

Now, I have to go.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up. 
Grace x


----------



## Guest

Caught up after a long while. Would appreciate tags and "likes" For "Seattle on Ice" and "Billionaires, Bullets, Exploding Monkeys."


----------



## Kellyfisher319

Wow I take a few days off and I am ten pages behind. Whew caught up now. I just released a new one and I would really appreciate some tags on it here are the ones I'd prefer: Paranormal romance, vampires, ghosts, hauntings, vampire romance, paranormal series, marriage

It's the first one in my sig Haunted any other tag love for the others in my sig is always appreciated!


----------



## Jena H

Whew, I'm back after 2 days, as usual, but the place has been a beehive of activity!  Thanks to all for the tags, and I'll be back in another 2 days to catch up again.


----------



## kahuna

Seanathin

Tagged Ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Becca Smejkal

All caught up


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caddy said:


> All caught up. Some people provide tags but NO NOT want tt used (like me and a few others) because it only copies 10 tags even ifyou list 15.


Not so. If you bring up TT and use the tags they show, then you will get only 10 tags.

If you copy 15 tags from elsewhere and paste it into the TT box, you will tag all 15. I just did it when re-tagging your books and it worked just fine--and they stuck.

Anyway, all caught up.

http://www.amazon.com/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasti.../dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## Library4Science

Happy Groundhog Day!
All caught up again! Thank you all for the reciprocal tags and likes.

Welcome Newbies! If you have only tagged my newest book, please go through and tag the rest of mine. Thank You!

Tags for 'Alaska And The Klondike Gold Fields [Illustrated]': http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006C250NC
Goldrush, Alaska, Klondike, Seward, Alaska purchase, gold fields, miners,gold camp life, Chilkoot Pass, Totem Poles, Northwest Territory, Prospectors, placer mining, hydraulic mining, grubstake

Thanks for tagging,
Cheers,
Charlie

Bargain Formatting & Conversion $15 -- Scanning & OCR 50¢ per page.


----------



## A Woman&#039;s Place Is In The Rebellion

I was going to check in tomorrow, but I'm glad I changed my mind and came today!

Russell - You still have no UK tags for Chill Run or Unsavory Delicacies.
Adrianna - You've got no UK tags for Mind the Gap. No sure whether you were doing those or not.
Caddy - I redid your tags.
Caught up on everyone else.

Please 'like' and tag mine as well. My links are:
US
Winterborne (Universe Unbound)
Ravenstoke (Universe Unbound)
Hostel Takeover
Paperback - http://www.amazon.com/Winterborne-Universe-Unbound-Augusta-Blythe/dp/1469930471

UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Winterborne-Universe-Unbound-ebook/dp/B004XW3FE4
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ravenstoke-Universe-Unbound-ebook/dp/B006IEXF1I
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hostel-Takeover-ebook/dp/B005OQJ934


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Russell Brooks (u.k. tags)
Tiffany Towers (new book)
Seanathin23 (new book)
Kellyfisher319 (new book)


----------



## corpsjustice

Caught up with:
glc3
ernie lindsey
tm souders
kellyfisher319
daboulter


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up...thanks for any tags back.


----------



## ToniD

Caught up through here.

So it's Groundhog Day...does that mean we have to go back and re-tag everything  

Mine are in my sig line. Thanks for all likes/tags.


----------



## Caddy

All caught up. Some people provide tags but NO NOT want tt used (like me and a few others) because it only copies 10 tags even ifyou list 15.

Not so. If you bring up TT and use the tags they show, then you will get only 10 tags.

If you copy 15 tags from elsewhere and paste it into the TT box, you will tag all 15. I just did it when re-tagging your books and it worked just fine--and they stuck.
D.A. thank you! I have changed my post to reflect that tt can us used. That will be much easier for people.

I am all caught up to here.

Again, thanks to everyone who tags or tags and likes me.


----------



## Jeff Shelby

All caught up.  Thanks guys


----------



## Heather Ross

Caught up from page 922 to present.

Likes and tags for my work below is much appreciated!

Please copy and past the tags below into the box using the TT method since the TT method only shows the first ten tags. Otherwise, click on See All Tags and check the first fifteen.
Thanks!

Tags for Highway 90: young adult, young adult suspense, teen, teen drama, college, life lessons, drama, short story, novelette, death, ebook, love, freedom, small town, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Highway-90-ebook/dp/B006S4CYB0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1326580333&sr=1-1

Tags for Johnny Mustang: 
childrens books, illustrated childrens book, childrens, boys, western, adventure, wild west, wild horses, horses, illustrated, fiction, picture book, cowboy, ebook, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Johnny-Mustang-Adventure-Begins-ebook/dp/B006SA3MPG/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1326580404&sr=1-1


----------



## Steve Vernon

Whew. Caught up to here.


----------



## lynnemurray

This tagging thread has been fun and I've met some great writers and learned about some amazing books. I think the likes and tags have helped my book sales, but I am regretfully going to have to take a break for awhile from tagging to save my hands and energy to concentrate on my fiction writing. I will be back (and start from scratch again) probably when I have the new book ready.

Write on!

Lynne


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All tagged up. Have a great weekend!

-----------------

Mine for the new people:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## tallulahgrace

Caught up to here. Thanks for the returns~

Tallulah

http://www.books2heart.com Free Ads for Indie Authors


----------



## liam.judge

All caught up.


----------



## Birdie

I will be reading through the thread and tagging everyone's book this morning! I would love the following tags for my book,

Don't Shoot! I'm Just the Avon Lady!

avon, avon representative, avon lady, memoir, humor, adoption, birth mother, direct sales, sell Avon

Thank you all so kindly... now I'm off to tag and tag and tag!


----------



## RuthNestvold

Took me a while, but now I'm all caught up to here. 

Here are my books and preferred tags:

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": Arthurian, historical fantasy, epic fantasy, fantasy, King Arthur, Tristan and Isolde, Dark Ages, Sub-Roman Britain, historical romance, celtic, Britain, Ireland

http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/

"Dragon Time and Other Stories": fantasy, fantasy short story, YA fantasy, dragons, witches, princess, fairy tales, young adult, historical fantasy, magic, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Time-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B006UMIU8G/

"Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology, sci-fi romance, novella, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/

"Never Ever After": fantasy, fantasy short story, fairy tales, celtic, legends, revisionist fairy tales, irish legends, Cinderella, Faerie, short stories

http://www.amazon.com/Never-Ever-After-Stories-ebook/dp/B0072V9HDQ/


----------



## Nicholas Andrews

Caught up through the last five pages or so.

Please remember to copy and paste these tags to both the paperback and ebook version. Tags are:

dragons, action, adventure, comedic fantasy, comedy, epic fantasy, fantasy, humorous fantasy, humor, magic, quest, sorcery, tournament, warrior,

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005LFYPZK/

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0615493866

Thanks!


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hi, 

Caught up.

Cheers

Adam


----------



## friedgreen

caught up! thanks for the tags


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Caught up with:

Neil Ostroff
Attebery
Friedgreen


----------



## Caddy

Caught up.  Have a great weekend and thanks for the tags!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

For all the tag backs, I thank you!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.


----------



## kahuna

Birdie

Tagged Ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## seventhspell

Hi 
caught up today, sorry to see Lynn go but understand why 
new for me today and Caddy changes

otterific
adrianna's new one
corpsjustice
glc3
Caddy, re-done as requested 
Ernie Lindsey did u know there is no cover showing on Amazon today?
Birdie


Thanks for any tags back my links are in my signature for new people


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up. 
Thanks for the return tags and likes. 
G x


----------



## ToniD

Caught up through here.

Thanks for the likes/tags in return; books in sig line.


----------



## LizRNewman

All of you listed on this page have been tagged by me. Please go through and tag for me as well. Thanks.

Warmly,
Liz

[url=http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005UPG8PG/?tag=kindleboards


----------



## LizRNewman

I'm tagging tagging tagging. Please tag my book as well. Here is the link.

http://www.amazon.com/An-Affinity-for-Shadows-ebook/dp/B005UPG8PG/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1318369827&sr=1-1

Thanks!

All the Best,
Liz


----------



## SashaHutz

Getting caught up and still working on it! Really appreciate any likes/tags in return, thank you so much!!

http://www.amazon.com/Tight-End-ebook/dp/B0071B6078/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328316005&sr=8-1
Sasha Hutz, gay, erotica, anal sex, oral sex, menage, football, lgbt, explicit, m/m, m/m/f

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Chef-ebook/dp/B00736VA44/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_3
Sasha Hutz, chef, food, sex, boss, gay, erotica, lgbt, anal, oral, masturbation, explicit, m/m

http://www.amazon.com/Hard-Earned-ebook/dp/B007418EVK/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
Sasha Hutz, gay, erotica, boss, office, elevator, dubious consent, hardcore, m/m, m/f, anal, rough sex, lgbt


----------



## Guest

Today I did:

Grace Elliot
seventhspell
Amyshojai
Joe Chiappetta
Adam Kisiel
friedgreen
RuthNestvold
Attebery
Neil Ostroff
T.M.souders, author
Seanathin23
otterific
Russell Brooks
Tiffany Towers
Jeff Shelby
Seanathin23
SashaHutz
LizRNewman
BowlOfCherries


Looking for tags on The Forever Girl

Thanks


----------



## glc3

Hi guys I'm tagging all of your books now. Can you like and tag another of my books?

http://www.amazon.com/Nappy-ebook/dp/B0038HEYEU


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.  Back in two days.


----------



## Kellyfisher319

Caught up again!


----------



## kahuna

Sasha Hutz
Liz R Newman

Tagged Ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Guest

Caught up. My ones for exchange with some slight change in the tags;
The new tags for these three; spirituality, fairy tale, volume 1, epic fantasy, fantasy, demon, angel, angeni, angels, adventure, young adult fantasy, supernatural, fiction, crystal shade, ya fantasy
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00660MU8I (Amazon US Digital Edition)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/9630826879 (Amazon US Paperback)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00660MU8I (Amazon UK Digital Edition)

And the new tags for these two; jack kelly, pale moonlight, 7 post meridiem, 7pm, detective, noir, short story, fiction, 99 cents, series, detective story, new york, 1930, historical fiction, novelette
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006GAE4B4 (Amazon US Digital Edition)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006GAE4B4 (Amazon UK Digital Edition)


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Birdie
LizRNewman
SashaHutz
glc3


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up!


----------



## Caddy

Tagged to here.  Thanks for the tags, all!


----------



## Cliff Ball

Good grief, don't look at this thread in a month, and its already got over 30 pages. A lot of catching up to do.

Here's my newest novel, Times of Trouble, on a couple of the Kindle sites (paperback isn't distributed yet)

US Kindle
UK Kindle

Thanks for the tags and I'll get caught up.


----------



## Jeff Shelby

All caught up.  Thanks for the help


----------



## chrisanthropic

Anyone wanting to add their book(s) to a community "master list" can do so here:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqtiRUXa-oxmdFJxWFc0N25ydy1pNzZtakNlSklLX0E

All caught up, thanks all!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, strong heroine, female author, thieves, drm free, dungeons and dragons, dark fantasy, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, young adult, half elf, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy


----------



## Sebastiene

US: http://www.amazon.com/Dead-World-ebook/dp/B005VWP03Y
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dead-World-ebook/dp/B005VWP03Y

horror, contemporary fantasy, ghosts, ghost story, paranormal thriller, paranormal, urban fantasy, paranormal fiction, supernatural fiction, urban fantasy series, suspense, cheap kindle books, kindle books

1. Please "Like" the book (just below the title at the top--yellow button).
2. Please add these tags for _Dead World_ are (if you would be so kind & THANK YOU SO MUCH in advance!).

I know we only have to go back 6 pages, but I've gone back, tagged and "Liked" all the books I could since I last posted (since page 915 & listed by Kindleboard name):
Joe Chiappetta, kahuna, Kellyfisher319, Ernie Lindsey, Becca Smejkal, HaemishM, Carolyn Evans-Dean, RachelStark, YHPub, liam.judge, Caddy, seventhspell, Aris Whittier, chrisanthropic, Joe Chiappetta (again!), grlindberg, aaronpolson, ToniD, AdriannaWhite, Jena H, BarrenCode, Adam Kisiel, Library4Science, mdotterer, Grace Elliot, Paul Hardy, lynnemurray, maryapryl, AllureVanSanz, A. Rosaria, Amyshojai, Wyatt North, tamaraheiner, brendancody, Jonas Saul, Tess St John, LoriBooks, sabrinasumsion, NicholasAndrews, tallulahgrace, Stephanie Draven, *DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon), Melva, Hosanna, Doctor Barbara, friedgreen, JDMiller, RSchiver, Steve Vernon, SamanthaSands, M. G. Scarsbrook, SylviaLucas, Heather Ross, Jan Hurst-Nicholson, Guardian, KirbyTails, Honey Layne, RuthNestvold, Linda S. Prather Author, gregoryblackman, Millard, joyce9, Kenji, D.A. Boulter, Matt Bone, winspearj, soesposito, EthanRussellErway, Tiffany Towers, Neil Ostroff, LaFlamme, Melhael, Mcoorlim, ImmortalInk, Augusta Blythe, John Barlow, Arthur Slade (all), Russell Brooks, Jeff Shelby, otterific, corpsjustice, glc3, Seanathin23, T.M.souders author, Attebery, Birdie, LizRNewman, BowlOfCherries, SashaHutz, Cliff Ball.

It's at times like this I really like people who aren't very prolific! One book? I like you A LOT!  (Just kidding!)

And if you want a copy of _Dead World_, it's free today (2/4/12), too.

Phew! THANK YOU!


----------



## Maud Muller

Been out of commission for a while. It's going to take me a while to catch up.  Welcome to all the newbies.


----------



## Feenix

Hey there!

I've been tagging and would now like to add my stories to the mix!

Dave King


----------



## PorterlanceBooks

Me too....

I'd be happy to tag people's books.  I'm still new, so I don't know how well it actually helps in your sales.  

Just send me a PM if you tag my books, and I'll tag yours as well.  You can find mine in the signature below.  Just click on a cover.


----------



## Claudine Gueh

chrisanthropic said:


> Anyone wanting to add their book(s) to a community "master list" can do so here:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqtiRUXa-oxmdFJxWFc0N25ydy1pNzZtakNlSklLX0E


The list is very helpful. Thanks!

I'm working my way through the tags. If you have a minute, please tag mine, too: 

http://www.amazon.com/My-Clearest-Me-ebook/dp/B005Y2AGSK/

childrens literature, childrens poetry, picture ebook, kids, introverts, introverted kids

Thank you!

Cheers,
Claudine


----------



## bazmaz

Hello all.

Just starting to work my way through the books on last few pages to tag and like. Would appreciate the same for my new ukulele handbook

http://www.amazon.com/More-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B0075KOZF4/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

Thanks!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here.

New book coming...soon!


----------



## tallulahgrace

Caught up, thanks for the returns!

Tallulah

[URL=http://www.books2heart]http://www.books2heart.com[/url] Free Ads for Indie Authors


----------



## sabrinasumsion

All you wonderful linkers -*Jasmine: Energy Book 1 is FREE* today so please grab a copy when you're tagging. (You don't have to read it if it's not your cup of tea. 

All caught up. 
Cliff Ball
Sebastiene
Eileen Muller
Feenix
MD_James
Claudine Gueh
Bazman
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Liz R Newman
Sasha Hutz
glc3
Augusta Bluthe
Corpsjustice
Heather Ross
Birdie
Russell Brooks
Seanathin23
Otterific
T.M. Souders

On thing I did find out is my UK tags are all wonky. Please visit https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006SMPUNG and use these tags: science fiction romance, ya fiction, ya romance, ya sci-fi, young adult, young adult books, young adult fiction, young adult fiction girls, young adult romance, young adult sci fi

Thanks all! You're a gem!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Cliff Ball (new book)
Sebastiene
Feenix
MD_James
Claudine Gueh
bazmaz
sabrinasumsion: i added the requested u.k. tags


----------



## kahuna

MD James
Claudine Geugh
BazMaz

Tagged Ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Whew! My goodness.

It's nice to see some Children's books popping up on the list. 

I appreciate any and all tag backs. Books are in my signature. 

Thanks a bunch,
AyVee


----------



## otterific

The only way I can keep up with this thread, I've decide, is to do one page per day. So, I want to thank everyone who tagged my books, and I'm trying to stay on top of all the news posts. 

If anyone could answer this question (I'm curious): what is the benefit of the "like" button? 

Happy Sunday, everyone


----------



## chrisanthropic

Anyone wanting to add their book(s) to a community "master list" can do so here:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqtiRUXa-oxmdFJxWFc0N25ydy1pNzZtakNlSklLX0E

sabrinasumsion: i added the requested u.k. tags
All caught up, thanks all!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, strong heroine, female author, thieves, drm free, dungeons and dragons, dark fantasy, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, young adult, half elf, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy


----------



## seventhspell

Have caught up again  nice to see new people
new for me today and tagged were, 
LizRNewman
glc3
Cliff Ball
Feenix
Claudine Gueh lovely cat 
bazmaz

my links are in my signature line for new people thanks for any tags back


----------



## ToniD

Caught up to here.

Thanks for likes/tags back--links in my siggy.


----------



## Caddy

All caught up


----------



## Grace Elliot

Hello to everyone that's new - you've been tagged.
thank you for all the return tags.
Grace x


----------



## G L Twynham

Feeling confused!  Really want to be tagged and tag just not sure how to start - so please feel free to give me advice X

The Thirteenth (The Thirteenth Series)

The Turncoats (The Thirteenth Series #2)


----------



## G L Twynham

I now have a signature and am working through your many books to tag!


----------



## Birdie

Thanks, everyone!!! I'm all caught up - PHEW took two days, ha ha - except for new books listed in this thread today, I will get right on those!


----------



## Feenix

Hey there!

I'm caught up to here! And thanks loads to those who have tagged and "liked" my stories so far! 

Dave King


----------



## Amyshojai

Welcome to all the new folks! Caught up to here--we recommend you go back and tag everyone for the last 5-6 pages (it's really not all that convenient to PM each new person and we simply trust that you will reciprocate all in this list  )


----------



## Cege Smith

Would love some tags and "likes"!  My books are in my siggy below. Now I'm off to explore the last 5 pages and help everyone else!  (Anyone else run into the issue of buying/downloading freebies you find while you are doing this? lol.)


----------



## Honey Layne

Finally caught up on tags again. Sorry, but I'm too lazy to list author names that I've tagged. 

Much love for likes and tags on my books!

*New Release: Snowflake:* erotic, erotic romance, romance, artist, erotic fiction, love story, sex, college romance, body painting, contemporary romance, adult romance, mild erotica, erotic adult romance, novelette, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Snowflake-Artist-Ecstasy-ebook/dp/B0075LYNBE/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1328478139&sr=1-4

*Paint Me Love:* erotic, erotic romance, romance, artist, erotic fiction, college romance, love story, sex, short story, erotic short story, contemporary romance, adult romance, mild erotica, young love, kindle

[URL=http://www.amazon.com/Paint-Love-Artist-Ecstasy-ebook/dp/B006KT1RB6/ref=sr_1_3]http://www.amazon.com/Paint-Love-Artist-Ecstasy-ebook/dp/B006KT1RB6/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1327383888&sr=1-3[/url]

*Sweet Ginger:* erotic, erotic romance, romance, artist, erotic fiction, love story, sex, sexting, erotic photography, contemporary romance, adult romance, mild erotica, erotic adult romance, novelette, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Sweet-Ginger-Artist-Ecstasy-ebook/dp/B006SDLTSK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1326654619&sr=1-1


----------



## Amyshojai

cegesmith said:


> Would love some tags and "likes"! My books are in my siggy below. Now I'm off to explore the last 5 pages and help everyone else! (Anyone else run into the issue of buying/downloading freebies you find while you are doing this? lol.)


Got you tagged! And yes, it's a hazard when tagging to collect lots of to-do reads and downloads, LOL!


----------



## Guest

Caught up Pages 929, 930 and 931 (With the exception of UK ones. I can't tag those ones.).

The new tags for these three; spirituality, fairy tale, volume 1, epic fantasy, fantasy, demon, angel, angeni, angels, adventure, young adult fantasy, supernatural, fiction, crystal shade, ya fantasy
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00660MU8I (Amazon US Digital Edition)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/9630826879 (Amazon US Paperback)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00660MU8I (Amazon UK Digital Edition)

And the new tags for these two; jack kelly, pale moonlight, 7 post meridiem, 7pm, detective, noir, short story, fiction, series, detective story, new york, 1930, historical fiction, novelette
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006GAE4B4 (Amazon US Digital Edition)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006GAE4B4 (Amazon UK Digital Edition)


----------



## RuthNestvold

Caught up to here. BTW, Never Ever After is FREE until Tuesday, if any of you want to grab it. 

My books and preferred tags:

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": Arthurian, historical fantasy, epic fantasy, fantasy, King Arthur, Tristan and Isolde, Dark Ages, Sub-Roman Britain, historical romance, celtic, Britain, Ireland

http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/

"Dragon Time and Other Stories": fantasy, fantasy short story, YA fantasy, dragons, witches, princess, fairy tales, young adult, historical fantasy, magic, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Time-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B006UMIU8G/

"Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology, sci-fi romance, novella, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/

"Never Ever After": fantasy, fantasy short story, fairy tales, celtic, legends, revisionist fairy tales, irish legends, Cinderella, Faerie, short stories

http://www.amazon.com/Never-Ever-After-Stories-ebook/dp/B0072V9HDQ/

Ruth


----------



## Paul Hardy

I really ought to do this more often... but getting the first draft of the next novel comes before anything else. I'm sure you understand...  

Anyway, these fine folks got some tags, all of them as directed by competent physicians with any scarring purely temporary in nature:

Mark LaFlamme, Orlanda Szabo, Richard Schiver, Aris Whittier, Ruth Nestvold, Samantha Sands, Michael Coorlim, Rebecca Hamilton, Linda S Prather, A Rosaria, Augusta Blythe, Kameron Scott, Tiffany Towers, Adrianna White, J D Miller, John Barlow, Arthur Slade, Russell Brooks, Jeff Shelby, Neil Ostroff, Sabrina Sumsion, Peggy Henderson, C G Cooper, George L Cook III, Ernie Lindsey, Sean Van Damme, Kelly Fisher, Ruth Thompson (replaced former tags with recommended tags), Birdie Jaworski, Liz R Newman, Sasha Hutz, Cliff Ball, Dave King, Claudine Gueh Yanting, Barry Maz, Georgia Twynham, Cege Smith


Please tag The Last Man on Earth Club with the following (including zombies – don’t just TT!)

post-apocalyptic, end of the world, group therapy, parallel worlds, multiverse, science fiction, genocide, nuclear war, scifi, ptsd, zombies

And seriously, don't forget to tag the zombies. How else will you know which ones are dead and which ones are alive?

(anyone wanting UK tags from me can find reciprocal love in the UK thread)


----------



## kahuna

GL Tywnham
CebeSmith

Tagged Ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Steve Vernon

A brand new book - just in time for Valentines Day...










http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Valentines-ebook/dp/B0075XA4HO/ref=sr_1_10?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1328493158&sr=1-10

All "tags" and "likes" are gratefully appreciated.


----------



## Jena H

OK, so I watched the Super Bowl (yay, Giants!) and now I'm back to tag since the last time I was here. Once again there are a fair number of newbies, so welcome to all. *G.I. Twynham,* you can use the tags that some authors put in their posts, or if there aren't any (like me), just use the tags that are already listed for the book. You should go back at least five pages from where you started. It's time-consuming to go back that far, but once you do, if you come back here every day or every 2-3 days, it won't be that bad, as you'll already have tagged most of the 'regulars.' Also, please note: many people can't tag books on the UK site, I can't remember why (need separate account, maybe?). Anyway, that's the deal with that.


----------



## Ryan Patrick

Hello everyone. I would love to be a part of this. I just tagged OP's book and I'm gonna try and do at least 20-30 books right now. Here is a link to my book if any of you would be so kind to return the favor http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005OC2MS2

Thank you all. I'm glad we're all working together.


----------



## Claudine Gueh

seventhspell said:


> Claudine Gueh lovely cat
> 
> my links are in my signature line for new people thanks for any tags back


Thanks, Seventhspell.  I'm cat-ching up with you guys. Will tag a few every day.

C.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

G L Twynham
cegesmith
Honey Layne (new book)
Steve Vernon (new book)
Ryan Patrick

otterific: the like button shows how many amazon members recommend your book.


----------



## kahuna

Ryan Patrick

Tagged Ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Guest

Caught up;
Ryan Patrick
Steve Vernon


----------



## Feenix

OK

Caught up with tags and "likes" to here!

Funstuff!!  

Dave King


----------



## Caddy

Tagged all the new ones and new books.

*Please use the tt method on my books. I have two pages of tags for book 1 and 2 kindle books, so you would have to click on both pages to manually check them. It is a hassle, so please use "tt" (Copy the tags below, go to page, hit "like" if you will and then type tt and when the box comes up right click and hit paste. *

*Here are the tags to use for both books (and if you are so inclined, I would love some "likes" for each book):*
historical fiction novels, love stories, historical drama, series, nineteenth century Paris, historical fiction, saga, family saga, historical saga, drama, fiction saga, drama books, Montmartre, bohemain Paris, French historical fiction

*Please do not choose other tags, including the romance ones. My books are no longer in the romance category

Here are the four links:*

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1328054929&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1328054929&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1328055001&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny/dp/146809081X/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1328055001&sr=1-1

Thank you very much!


----------



## Seanathin23

Tagged up to here.  

Check the siggy, much thanks to everybody.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I visited after a while. Not as many new folks as I expected. All the best everyone.


----------



## Becca Smejkal

All caught up!

Thanks for the tags


----------



## AdriannaWhite

All caught up!

Added a new book if you could all help with tagging and liking.  It's the first image on the left in my signature: Detective John Saunders' Shooting Blanks.

Thanks everyone, I really appreciate it.

Adrianna


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your new one Adrianna. All caught  up.


----------



## Ed_ODell

All,

Caught up again to this point. Wow, the thread will soon be at 1000 pages. Thanks to all who continue to move this thing along!

@ Caddy: I'm having trouble getting to your third listed link. Don't know if it's a problem with my ssslllllooooooowwwwwww internet conection. I'll try again later.

Again, a big thank you to both authors and readers for your continued support!


----------



## Jeff Shelby

All caught up.  Thanks for any and all tags/likes


----------



## LizRNewman

Chug chugging along on tagging everyone. Please tag my book as well. Thanks.

http://www.amazon.com/An-Affinity-for-Shadows-ebook/dp/B005UPG8PG/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1318369827&sr=1-1

Warmly,
Liz


----------



## Kenji

Welcome new authors!

As a relative newcomer myself, here are some tips that I learned from the group that have helped me.

First and most important, please make sure you go back at least 5 pages and tag your fellow authors books. 

If a post does not list any "suggested tags," click the books in the authors signature. Then on the Amazon book page, click "see all tags..." so that you can click your maximum 15 tags. It takes a while to get caught up, but it is worth it and if you check in every other day or so it is easy to keep up. 

A lot of authors will post "all caught up" messages. This not only keeps everyone updated, but it also makes it easier to remember where we left off. When you return, just tag the new books from your last post forward. After a while you'll begin to see who the regulars are, they're a great and helpful group.

I like to repost my "suggested tags" every 5 or 6 pages so new authors joining us can easily copy and paste when tagging my books. Some authors like to put their "suggested tags" in their "all caught up" messages, the choice is yours.

It's also a good idea to check and see if any of the "regulars" have any new books or updates you may have missed.

Hope that helps.

All caught up for today...

T.M.souders - x2
Grace Elliot - x1 new
Attebery - x3
Kellyfisher319 - x2 new
Library4Science - x1 new
Birdie - Love your book, Don't Shoot! I'm Just the Avon Lady!
RuthNestvold - x4 retagged, since some old tags didn't stick
LizRNewman - x1
BowlOfCherries - x1 three versions
SashaHutz - x3
Cliff Ball - US and UK versions
Sebastiene - US and UK versions
Eileen Muller - x2
Feenix - x5
Claudine Gueh - x1
bazmaz - x1
sabrinasumsion - x1 new
G L Twynham - x2
cegesmith - x2
Honey Layne - x1 new
Steve Vernon - x1 new
Ryan Patrick - x2
*DrDln* - x8
AdriannaWhite - x2 new
Ed_ODell - x3

Thanks,

Kenji


----------



## Kenji

Here are my tags:

*The Spyder and the Spy* - US Edition

*Preferred tags are:*
short fiction, espionage, intrigue, tales of intrigue, spy stories, spy thriller, erotic romance, mystery and suspense, romantic suspense, romantic thriller, sensual romance, sexy romance, suspense, suspense stories, suspense thriller

*Step Into My Parlor* - US Edition

*Preferred tags are:*
short fiction, espionage, intrigue, tales of intrigue, spy stories, spy thriller, erotic romance, mystery and suspense, romantic suspense, romantic thriller, sensual romance, sexy romance, suspense, suspense stories, suspense thriller


----------



## RuthNestvold

Caught up to here.

My books and preferred tags:

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": Arthurian, historical fantasy, epic fantasy, fantasy, King Arthur, Tristan and Isolde, Dark Ages, Sub-Roman Britain, historical romance, celtic, Britain, Ireland

http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/

"Dragon Time and Other Stories": fantasy, fantasy short story, YA fantasy, dragons, witches, princess, fairy tales, young adult, historical fantasy, magic, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Time-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B006UMIU8G/

"Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology, sci-fi romance, novella, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/

"Never Ever After": fantasy, fantasy short story, fairy tales, celtic, legends, revisionist fairy tales, irish legends, Cinderella, Faerie, short stories

http://www.amazon.com/Never-Ever-After-Stories-ebook/dp/B0072V9HDQ/

NOTE: Never Ever After is free until tomorrow, Feb. 7. Get it while you can!


----------



## Feenix

Okie dokie!

Caught up to here! 

Thanks to those who have "liked" and tagged my stuff!

Dave King


----------



## corpsjustice

just did:
Kenji
honeylayne
guardian


----------



## maryapryl

I disappear for a week and the pages double...lol.  Will get everyone caught up tomorow - have been on vacation with no access to the internet.


----------



## maryapryl

Here is the link to my book(s) on amazon, both paperback and kindle version:

US editions:
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=apryl+baker&x=0&y=0

UK editions: 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=apryl+baker&x=0&y=0

My tags are: urban fantasy, romance, paranormal romance, young adult mystery, young adult suspense, mystery, witchcraft, wicca, paranormal, romantic suspense, magic, teen, young adult, paranormal fiction

All help is appreciated!

I've been on vacation for a week with no internet access...will get everyone caught up tomorrow after I get home from work!

Apryl Baker


----------



## T.M.souders author

All caught up!!

tags for 2 links below:

romance contemporary, inspirational romance, true love, tragedy, love story, contemporary fiction, adversity, family drama, womens fiction, rape, romance, hope
http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-On-Hope-ebook/dp/B005CPD2BC/
http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-Hope-T-M-Souders/dp/1463721013/

tags for link below:

christmas, tm souders, heart warming, short story, chick lit, small town, romance, novelette, holiday 
http://www.amazon.com/Dashing-Through-The-Snow-ebook/dp/B005ZUXIT0/


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

AdriannaWhite (new book)
maryapryl


----------



## kahuna

All caught up.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## RGPorter

Okay, went about five pages back. Here is my brand new release.

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/Innoks-Curse-Dragons-Legacy-ebook/dp/B0076KQQKA
Amazon UK:http://www.amazon.co.uk/Innoks-Curse-Dragons-Legacy-ebook/dp/B0076KQQKA

dragons, demons, supernatural adventure, fantasy romance, kindle author, kindle fantasy, sword and sorcery, warriors, magic, cheap kindle book


----------



## Caddy

Caught up. Ed Odell, my link works for me, not sure why it did not work for you. 

*I really need to get the romance tags down on my first book, as I don't want it listed as a romance.*

*If you would kindly go to the following links and hit "agree with these tags" then you get vote a tag down. You click on the little envelope by each tage and select "no". Please say "no" for:*
Historical romance
French romance
Romance 
for the kindle and paperback:

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1328054929&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1328054929&sr=8-2

*If you see that you had checks on these three, then please instead check one of the french historical fiction, fiction saga, family saga, historical fiction novels, whichever of these you wish, for as many checkmarks as you have left*.

Thank you much.


----------



## ToniD

Caught up again.

Mine are in my siggy. Thanks for likes/tags!


----------



## Tess St John

Lots of newbies...welcome...thanks for any tags back...they're in my siggy


----------



## A Woman&#039;s Place Is In The Rebellion

I'm caught up now. Tag - you're it.

US
Winterborne (Universe Unbound)
Ravenstoke (Universe Unbound)
Hostel Takeover
Paperback Winterborne: Universe Unbound series (Volume 1)

UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Winterborne-Universe-Unbound-ebook/dp/B004XW3FE4
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ravenstoke-Universe-Unbound-ebook/dp/B006IEXF1
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hostel-Takeover-ebook/dp/B005OQJ934


----------



## Jena H

Tagged up.  Thanks, all.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Kenji said:


> Welcome new authors!
> Ryan Patrick - x2
> *DrDln* - x8
> AdriannaWhite - x2 new
> Ed_ODell - x3
> Thanks,
> Kenji


Thanks Kenji. I just tagged your book. I can really use some tagging help (from all those who have not tagged yet) with my New Paperbacks. I will reciprocate tagging favor.
Here're the links for Paperback editions:
1 http://amzn.to/tfM0bZ
2 http://amzn.to/uZRkoi
6 http://amzn.to/v6VG9i
5 http://amzn.to/tWRxiK
8 http://amzn.to/ua4Tp2
10 http://amzn.to/t1G0dj
Thanks and wish you all the best.


----------



## kahuna

RG Porter

Tagged ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Ryan Patrick

Thank you all so much for the tags. I'm pretty sure I tagged everyone on this page and I'm starting in on the previous page. I think I'm gonna try and tag for a few minutes each day. 

Yay us. Go team!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up again!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

RGPorter (new book)

Caddy: i voted down the unwanted tags


----------



## tallulahgrace

Caught up, thanks for the returns! Mine are in my sig.

Tallulah~

http://www.books2heart.com Free Ads for Indie Authors


----------



## Teddy Jacobs

Could you please tag my books that are in my signature below? All the tags I currently have are fine -- don't need anyone to add any.

Thanks

Theodore


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Theodore, got your books tagged--we suggest you go back 5-6 pages and tag all the "regulars" who post in this thread. Welcome to the tag-athon!

All caught up, gang. Have a great day.


----------



## Teddy Jacobs

Thanks, will do!



Amyshojai said:


> Hi Theodore, got your books tagged--we suggest you go back 5-6 pages and tag all the "regulars" who post in this thread. Welcome to the tag-athon!
> 
> All caught up, gang. Have a great day.


----------



## Caddy

All tagged up and ready for a wonderful day.  Got some fanmail this morning and I am walking on clouds.


----------



## Amyshojai

Mcoorlim said:


> Just published a new short. http://www.amazon.com/Trail-Scissorman-Bartleby-Adventure-ebook/dp/B0076TF2LA/
> 
> Tag it: clockpunk, mystery, series, short story, steampunk, victorian, victoriana, humor, alternate history, character driven, adventure, london, steampunk mystery, thriller, victorian london


Got your new one, congrats!


----------



## EthanRussellErway

Okay, all caught up with the following-

Tess St John
T.M. Souders
RuthNestould
Feenix
Kenji
RGPorter
Maryapryl
Corpsjustice
Caddy
Teddy Jacobs
tallulahgrace
liam.judge
M.G.Scarsbrook
Ryan Patrick
Kahuna
DrDin
Jena H
Augusta Blythe


----------



## soesposito

Caught up with:

Mcoorlim 
EthanRussellErway
Kenji
RuthNestvold
Feenix
corpsjustice
RGPorter
Augusta Blythe
Jena H

Big thanks for tag backs!


----------



## Feenix

Woot!

Funstuff!

Caught up with tags and likes to here! 

Dave King


----------



## kahuna

Ethan Russel Erway

Tagged ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Melva

All Tagged Up!


Mcoorlim 
ImmortalInk
Agusta Blythe
AdriannaWhite
John Barlow
Arthur Slade
Russell Brooks
Jeff Shelby
otterific
corpsjustice
Caddy  -- Changed tags to desired tags
glc3
Seanathin23 -- New book
Birdie
LizRNewman
SashaHutz
Cliff Ball  -- New book
Sebastiene
Feenix
Claudine Gueh
bazmaz
GL Twynham
cegesmith
Steve vernon -- New book
Ryan Patrick
RG Porter -- New book
Teddy Jacobs


----------



## seventhspell

I'm caught up again and new for me today were, 
G L Twynham
cegesmith
Steve Vernon new one good luck
Ryan Patrick
RGPorter
Mcoorlim new one good luck


my links are in my signature line thanks for any tags back


----------



## friedgreen

All tagged up.


----------



## Guest

Could you please tag and like Seattle On Ice?

Much appreciated!!


----------



## Grace Elliot

BowlOfCherries said:


> All caught up!


Hi Bowl of Cherries (!) - there were not tags for the paperback or UK Kindle so I added them.
Perhaps check back later to see if they 'stuck' cos I wonder if they were added but didnt 'take.'
Thanks,
Grace x

All caught up. 
G x


----------



## Caddy

Well, this was a super easy tagging day.  Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Marie S

Finally caught up.

Thanks to everyone who tagged me.

Here's mine again:

Frozen In Time 
US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005NW1XHO/?tag=kbpst-20

UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Frozen-Time-Blood-Gods-ebook/dp/B005NW1XHO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328808493&sr=8-1

Paperback: http://www.amazon.com/Frozen-Time-Marie-Symeou/dp/1466402733/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_2

AGE OF DREAMS
US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SE2VMS/?tag=kbpst-20

UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Age-of-Dreams-ebook/dp/B005SE2VMS/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM

Paperback: http://www.amazon.com/Age-Dreams-Marie-Symeou/dp/1466402687/ref=tmm_pap_title_0


----------



## JenniferBecton

I'm about to head off and do some tagging, and I thought I'd add another of my books to this thread.

I'd appreciate it if you'd tag Death Benefits: http://www.amazon.com/Death-Benefits-Southern-Thriller-ebook/dp/B0074SRURW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1328812486&sr=1-1

And in the UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0074SRURW

Thanks!


----------



## ToniD

All caught up.

Thanks for likes/tags in return.


----------



## Amyshojai

Jennifer, got your new one tagged, congrats! All caught up.


----------



## Feenix

Woot!

Caught up to here!

And could someone also use these tags for the amazon.co.uk version of "The Bridge: a parable"?

"The Bridge: A Parable"
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0072KXJKO

Here are the tags:

fellowship,cooperation,parables,prayer,discipline,bridge-building,short story,symbolism

Dave King


----------



## Ras Ashcroft

Just published Supervillain: The Concise Guide at http://www.amazon.com/Supervillain-The-Concise-Guide-ebook/dp/B0076ZZCIC/

I could use the following tags:

parody, guide, self help, supervillain, superhero, humor, funny

I'll get tagging myself as soon as I've caught up with the last few pages. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you tagged, Ras.


----------



## kahuna

Ras Ashcroft
Jennifer Becton

Tagged ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Thanks as always for the tag backs.


----------



## Jena H

Tagged up again.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Teddy Jacobs
Mcoorlim (new book)
EthanRussellErway (latest book)
Mcoorlim (U.K. tags)
JenniferBecton
Feenix "The Bridge: A Parable"
Ras Ashcroft


----------



## Library4Science

All caught up again! Thank you all for the reciprocal tags and likes.

Welcome Newbies! If you have only tagged my newest book, please go through and tag the rest of mine. Thank You!

Tags for 'Alaska And The Klondike Gold Fields [Illustrated]': http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006C250NC
Goldrush, Alaska, Klondike, Seward, Alaska purchase, gold fields, miners,gold camp life, Chilkoot Pass, Totem Poles, Northwest Territory, Prospectors, placer mining, hydraulic mining, grubstake

Thanks for tagging,
Cheers,
Charlie

Bargain Formatting & Conversion $15 -- Scanning & OCR 50¢ per page.


----------



## Melva

All Tagged Up!

JenniferBecton -- tagged your 6 books, please tag mine
Ras Ashcroft


----------



## Kenji

All tagged up!

Just released _In A Little Corner Sly_, the third short story in _The Spyder and the Spy_ series. It could use some tag love.


 *In A Little Corner Sly* - US Edition

*Preferred tags:*
short fiction,espionage,intrigue,tales of intrigue,spy stories,spy thriller,erotic romance,mystery and suspense,romantic suspense,romantic thriller,sensual romance,sexy romance,suspense,suspense stories,suspense thriller


Thanks for the love!

Kenji


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Thanks so much for the tag backs.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews

Caught up through the last five pages or so.

Please remember to copy and paste these tags to both the paperback and ebook version. Tags are:

dragons, action, adventure, comedic fantasy, comedy, epic fantasy, fantasy, humorous fantasy, humor, magic, quest, sorcery, tournament, warrior,

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005LFYPZK/

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0615493866

Thanks!


----------



## Caddy

All tagged up, except for UK tags.  I don't think we can tag UK if in US unless we have bought from the UK site. There is a tagging thread for UK books, though.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Kenji

Here is that UK tagging thread Caddy mentioned:

UK: Author Tag Exchange

Have a great weekend everyone!

Kenji


----------



## Feenix

Okie Dokie!

Just tagged:

NicholasAndrews
Kenji
Melva
library4science

Woot!

Dave King


----------



## SashaHutz

Away for a couple days and had lots of catching up to do! Added myself to the master list, but in the meantime I have a new book that could use some tag attention. Thanks everyone!! I really appreciate it and I'll keep tagging as fast as I can.

Packing Heat: http://www.amazon.com/Packing-Heat-Three-Pack-ebook/dp/B0077E3IDS/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1328928616&sr=8-6

Tags: m/m, erotica collection, hot gay erotica, best gay erotica, gay, erotica, oral sex, mutual masturbation, bargain, cheap, anal, hardcore, explicit, lgbt, gay romance, blowjob, deepthroating, m/m/f, menage


----------



## plalvarez5

Donna,

I'd be happy to. Here's the link to my novel - Dragon Fire.

http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Fire-ebook/dp/B006SBC58A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328929332&sr=8-1

Thanks!


----------



## William L.K.

This is a new one that could use some love....Thank you in advance! 

http://www.amazon.com/Cravings-ebook/dp/B0055OO5ZC


----------



## plalvarez5

Wow. This is my first time here and I have to say it's a bit overwhelming. LOL.
I completed page 930 so far.

For Dragon Fire, preferred tags are: Fantasy, Kindle. Or just mark the ones already there.

And I'm sorry if I'm asking too much, but can I get some Likes? 

Thank you.


----------



## kahuna

Plalvarez5

Tagged ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Kenji (new book)
SashaHutz (new book)
plalvarez5
scififan (new book)


----------



## sabrinasumsion

Back again and caught up but first a message from my soap box: I hope I'm not the only one who has an issue with this but to anyone who says, "pm me when you've tagged my books and I'll tag yours" seems to be missing the point of this thread.  You tag other people and get tags in return. You post an update saying who you tagged, thank people for the existing tags and future tags and other people are kind enough to do the same.  It's Karma.  You get what you send around.  You don't reciprocate ONLY when someone does something nice for you.  

My goal is not to call people out here but anyone new to the board, please post your links/ desired tags then go back and tag the last 5 pages or so.  Come back once a week or so and look for new people who you haven't tagged.  I have found that when you click the "like" button for each book you tag it's easy to see who you've tagged if you don't remember. (It saves time.)

OK, I sent love to plavarez5, scififan, sashahutz, mcoorlim, rgporter, DrDln, Ryan Patrick, Teddy Jacobs, Cegesmith, Honey Lane, Steve Vernon, AdrianWhite.  Some of those are new books or paperbacks etc.  

Thanks all who have tagged my books and everyone who takes the time to do so now!

Any of you who are interested, Produce, Publish, Publicize is free today, Sun and Monday.  I've updated content including information on how to use a free promotion effectively. And yes, someone said, "Does anyone else end up buying books and downloading freebies?"  I've purchased several books that I've tagged.  There are so many fascinating books!  If only I could have about 5 more hours in each day.


----------



## Caddy

Happy Saturday everyone!  I am tagged up.


----------



## Aris Whittier

All caught up! Thanks everyone for the taggs!


----------



## A. Rosaria

All tagged up.  


Got a new one out.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones, all caught up.


----------



## A Woman&#039;s Place Is In The Rebellion

All caught up, including UK authors who needed new tags.

I have a new paperback out this week, if you could please like and tag the new one as well --
Ravenstoke: Universe Unbound (Volume 2)

US
Winterborne (Universe Unbound)
Ravenstoke (Universe Unbound)
Hostel Takeover
Winterborne: Universe Unbound series

UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Winterborne-Universe-Unbound-ebook/dp/B004XW3FE4
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ravenstoke-Universe-Unbound-ebook/dp/B006IEXF1
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hostel-Takeover-ebook/dp/B005OQJ934

Thanks!


----------



## Feenix

A. Rosaria said:


> All tagged up.
> Got a new one out.


I got ya tagged and "liked"!

Woot!

Keep it rollin'! 

Dave King


----------



## j_call

Hello all,
Quasi-new member of the KB and new participant at the ATE thread. 

Got all the way from "liam.judge" on Feb. 9th to "Feenix" (Feb. 11) tagged.

If you might tag my books? 
*The Goat and the Heathen (2nd ed.)*
http://www.amazon.com/Goat-Heathen-2nd-ed-ebook/dp/B005CRGPAA/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1329002344&sr=1-2 (US)
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005CRGPAA (UK)

*The Very Thought of Him*
http://www.amazon.com/Very-Thought-Him-ebook/dp/B006HWFKD2/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1329002366&sr=1-2 (US)
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006HWFKD2 (UK)


----------



## Jena H

Tagged up again.  Back soon.


----------



## kahuna

j_call

Tagged ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Tess St John

All caught up...thanks for any tags back!


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Been awhile, catching up now for a bit before bed.  Thanks for all the tagging support!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

A. Rosaria (new book)
Augusta Blythe (new book)
j_call


----------



## Caddy

Tagged all the new ones and new books.

*Please use the tt method on my books. I have two pages of tags for book 1 and 2 kindle books, so you would have to click on both pages to manually check them. It is a hassle, so please use "tt" (Copy the tags below, go to page, hit "like" if you will and then type tt and when the box comes up right click and hit paste. *

*Here are the tags to use for both books (and if you are so inclined, I would love some "likes" for each book):*
historical fiction novels, love stories, historical drama, series, nineteenth century Paris, historical fiction, saga, family saga, historical saga, drama, fiction saga, drama books, Montmartre, bohemain Paris, French historical fiction

*Please do not choose other tags, including the romance ones. My books are no longer in the romance category*

Here are the four links:

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1328054929&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1328054929&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1328055001&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny/dp/146809081X/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1328055001&sr=1-1

Thank you very much!


----------



## Caddy

*I need some HELP pretty please*:

I want to get rid of most of the romance tags for this book and need your help!

*If you would kindly go to the following links and hit "agree with these tags" then you get vote a tag down. You click on the little envelope by each tage and select "no". Please say "no" for*:

Historical romance
French romance
Romance

for the kindle and paperback:

*http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1328054929&sr=8-2*

*http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1328054929&sr=8-2*

If you see that you had checks on these three, then please instead check one of the french historical fiction, fiction saga, family saga, historical fiction novels, whichever of these you wish, for as many checkmarks as you have left.

*Thank you much*.


----------



## Lindzz

Grateful if my book could be tagged and/or liked (as you see fit) on both amazon sites as follows:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Firestone-Crystal-ebook/dp/B006R72MNS

http://www.amazon.com/The-Firestone-Crystal-ebook/dp/B006R72MNS

Thanks! Backtracking through the list now.

Lindzz


----------



## seventhspell

Hi caught up and new for me today were,

JenniferBecton
Ras Ashcroft
Kenji
plalvarez5
scififan found i had already tagged you and plalvarez5
A. Rosaria new one good luck
Augusta Blythe new one good luck
j_call
Lindzz

my links are in my signature line thanks for any tags back


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.


----------



## Lindzz

Last 5 pages tagged and liked!  Those with more than 1 book, I have tagged at least 2 - hope that's okay. 

Lindzz


----------



## Rebecca Burke

Could someone tell me if this is actually useful? I thought I read where Amazon had done an end-run around this kind of thing recently. Did I get that wrong?


----------



## Guest

LIKED *and* TAGGED

Lindzz
seventhspell (2 books)
AdriannaWhite (2 books)
Tess St John (2 books)
Library4Science (2 books)
Melva (2 books)
Kenji
Joe Chiappetta (2 books)
NicholasAndrews
Feenix (2 books)
SashaHutz (2 books)
plalvarez5
scififan (2 books)
sabrinasumsion (2 books)
Aris Whittier (2 books)
A. Rosaria (2 books)
j_call (2 books) -- PS, I think your siggy needs to be fixed.
Mcoorlim'
EthanRussellErway
soesposito (2 books)
BowlOfCherries
friedgreen (2 books)
Attebery (2 books)
Grace Elliot (2 books)
Marie S (2 books)
JenniferBecton (2 books)
ToniD (2 books)
Ras Ashcroft
RGPorter (2 books)
*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) (2 books)
Ryan Patrick (2 books)
M. G. Scarsbrook (2 books)
Teddy Jacobs (2 books)



I'm taking the lead from Linzz on this. In the past I was doing everyone's books, no matter how many they had. I feel like I've liked/tagged more PEOPLE than have received, but that might just be because I've definitely liked/tagged more BOOKS than I've received. I wish I had more time so I could keep tagging 10 books for someone who MIGHT (might!) tag my ONE, but I don't have that much time--I also have a spotty internet connection, which makes this takle twice as long as it should anyway. I'm sorry 

Also a BIG thank you to those who HAVE been liking and tagging for me.

Also a note, some of you I may have tagged before. I'm logged into a different account today, so you may have gotten double tagging/liking from me by now.


----------



## Guest

Book I am requesting likes/tags for:
http://www.amazon.com/Forever-Girl-ebook/dp/B00729GQ0A

Tags I'm requesting:
urban fantasy, paranormal fantasy, paranormal series, vampire, paranormal, Rebecca Hamilton, fantasy series, magic, wicca, witch, salem witch trials, paranormal mystery, ghost, shapeshifter, paranormal romance


----------



## LeiaShaw

Hi everyone!

I could use tags for my newest book, 31 Flavors. I got everyone on the last two pages and will go back and do more. Thanks!


----------



## kahuna

Lindzz
Rebecca Burke

Tagged ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Ed_ODell

Rebecca Burke said:


> Could someone tell me if this is actually useful? I thought I read where Amazon had done an end-run around this kind of thing recently. Did I get that wrong?


I believe it does help. I have yet to put together a true analytical "cause and effect" sheet, but it seems as though when my tags go up, sales follow suit, if only temporarily.


----------



## Ed_ODell

All,

Caught up to this point. Lots of new authors out there! Good luck to each of you, and thanks you for your continued support in this thread.


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up, nice to see some new authors. 
Thank you for the return tags, 
Grace x


----------



## LucyFrancis

Hi all! I'd love some tagging on my new release, Mending Fences. Likes are also greatly appreciated, if you're so inclined. Now that I've finally figured out what the tag exchange means, I'll be working my way back through the list.

Thanks in advance for your help!

http://amzn.to/yJy1Af


----------



## Kenji

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.

All tagged up for today!!

SashaHutz - 1 new
plalvarez5 - x1
scififan - 1 new
A. Rosaria - 1 new
Augusta Blythe - x3 UK editions (Your Ravenstoke UK link is missing the "I" from the end of your link, should be B006IEXF1I)
j_call - x2 US and UK editions
Lindzz - x1 US and UK editions
ImmortalInk - retagged x1 (couple tags didn't stick from before)
LeiaShaw - x4

Also picked up Sabrina's Produce, Publish, Publicize for free. Thank you Sabrina for the heads up, I think it is going to come in handy!!

Kenji


----------



## Kenji

Also voted down Historical romance, French romance, and Romance tags on Caddy's books. 

Thank you Caddy for outlining that process, good to know if we ever get stuck with some bad or irrelevant tags.

Kenji


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones! Congrats and welcome to the thread.


----------



## Javier Gimenez Sasieta

Last 2 pages caughted up! 

It´s nice to play this game! 

Please, TAG me!


----------



## kahuna

Lucy Francis

Tagged ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## LucyFrancis

Ok, got everyone back to the first of the month. I'll keep working my way back through during the week.


----------



## sabrinasumsion

Small list today:

Rebecca Burke
Lucy Francis
Leia Shaw
Grace
Javier Gimenez Sasieta

Thanks all for the reciprocal links!


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Caught up, cheers!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Just tagged all the new books / people!

-------------------

Here's mine, thanks:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

If folks are pressed for time, just tag this book of mine:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0053HT3DK

Thanks


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.  Thanks, Kenji..yes it is good to know how to vote down odd tags.  The strangest one I have had so far?  Someone tagged my 2nd book with  "nightlight".  Ummm...huh


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

LeiaShaw (new book)
LucyFrancis (new book)


----------



## LeiaShaw

All caught up. Thanks everyone!

As I said, looking mainly for tags on my newest, 31 Flavors.

Thanks!


----------



## tallulahgrace

All tagged up. Thanks for the returns.

Tallulah


----------



## ToniD

Been gone for a few days. I'll be catching up today and tomorrow. 

Thanks for all likes/tags on mine, in my sig line.


----------



## winspearj

Well, that'll teach me for not checking in for a few weeks! 
Thanks to several of you guys for pointing out that I had no tags on my short story 'The Huntress', they should be;

fantasy, folklore, short story,

I'll rush back a few pages and catch up with anyone new that I've missed. 
Jonathan


----------



## Stephen Penner

Okay, struggling to catch up... Here's my progress so far (liked & tagged). Will be back for more soon.

Dave King
Istvan Szabo Ifj & Orlando Szabo
Sean Van Damme
Adrianna White
Jeff Shelby
Liz R. Newman
Kameron Scott
Ruth Nestvold
C.G. Cooper
Aprul Baker
R.G. Porter
Teddy Jacobs
Ethan Russell Erway


----------



## RuthNestvold

Wow, that'll teach me not to stay away for more than a day or two. *g* Finally all caught up now. I have a new ebook up, the last on the list, so please give it some tag love in return!

My Kindle books and preferred tags:

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": Arthurian, historical fantasy, epic fantasy, fantasy, King Arthur, Tristan and Isolde, Dark Ages, Sub-Roman Britain, historical romance, celtic, Britain, Ireland

http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/

"Dragon Time and Other Stories": fantasy, fantasy short story, YA fantasy, dragons, witches, princess, fairy tales, young adult, historical fantasy, magic, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Time-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B006UMIU8G/

"Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology, sci-fi romance, novella, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/

"Never Ever After": fantasy, fantasy short story, fairy tales, celtic, legends, revisionist fairy tales, irish legends, Cinderella, Faerie, short stories

http://www.amazon.com/Never-Ever-After-Stories-ebook/dp/B0072V9HDQ/

"If Tears Were Wishes and Other Short Stories": fantasy, contemporary fantasy, short stories, Egypt, Eugene, Oregon, Taiwan, Taipei, Kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Tears-Wishes-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B0078G2EFI/


----------



## Grace Elliot

Not so many today - caught up. 
G x


----------



## Jena H

Caught up.  FYI, LucyFrancis, you only need to go back about five pages, so no need to go farther back, or earlier than Feb 1.


----------



## Kellyfisher319

All caught up! Any tags and likes are much appreciated!


----------



## chel.c.cam

Wow that was a lot of clicking, but I've liked and tagged everyone after post #23225. So if that's you, I got your back  If you could like and tag my book, since there's just the one, that would be awesome! I'll keep checking back so I can keep up with the tagging. Thank you


----------



## chrisanthropic

Anyone wanting to add their book(s) to a community "master list" can do so here:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqtiRUXa-oxmdFJxWFc0N25ydy1pNzZtakNlSklLX0E

Had to take a week off but I'm back now.
All caught up, thanks all!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, strong heroine, female author, thieves, drm free, dungeons and dragons, dark fantasy, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, young adult, half elf, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy


----------



## kahuna

chel.c.cam

Tagged ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## friedgreen

All tagged up. Wish me luck.


----------



## Kenji

All tagged up... Welcome new authors!

LucyFrancis - x1
Stephen Penner - x6
chel.c.cam - x1

Kenji


----------



## Guest

Tagged *AND* Liked one book per person on this list:

Ed_ODell
chel.c.cam
LucyFrancis
Javier Gimenez Sasieta
sabrinasumsion
LeiaShaw
winspearj
Stephen Penner
Aris Whittier
j_call
Rebecca Burke

I'd love some tags from those who haven't had a chance yet. I have gotten quite a few from my twitter followers and I believe the regulars here have already caught me, but I think maybe my posts are being missed since I'm tagging way more people than I'm receiving tags back...

Book I'm requestions for:
US: http://www.amazon.com/Forever-Girl-ebook/dp/B00729GQ0A
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Forever-Girl-ebook/dp/B00729GQ0A

Tags:
urban fantasy, paranormal, fantasy, vampire, series, magic, wicca, witch, salem witch trials, mystery, shapeshifter, ghosts, rebecca hamilton, forever girl, new adult


----------



## bazmaz

Catching up with last couple of pages - could I ask for tags on my new book please?

Thanks so much!
http://www.amazon.com/More-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B0075KOZF4/ref=pd_sim_kstore_5?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

At last, I have a new one out today! 

Could you lovely people please tag *The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia*?



Thank-you so much!


----------



## Caddy

All cuaght up.  Welcome newbies and congrats to those with new books!

Cuddle up with your lover today or tonight (or both).  It is lover's day!


----------



## liam.judge

Caught up. Tagged:

winspearj
chel.c.cam
M. G. Scarsbrook (new book)


----------



## LeiaShaw

All caught up! Thanks!


----------



## Tess St John

All caught up...any tags back are greatly appreciated!


----------



## red

Have a lot of catching up here, so wanted to add a book. Kahuna, thanks for the cut and paste trick for adding tags in bulk.

http://www.amazon.com/Circuits-of-the-Wind-ebook/dp/B0066613H6/

fiction, literary fiction, coming of age, generation x, american literature, 21st century american fiction, bulletin boards, internet, Bildungsromans

Thanks!


----------



## RuthNestvold

All caught up!

I've finally gotten around to adding tags to my books in the UK store. Could I get a little tag love there? 

"If Tears Were Wishes and Other Short Stories": fantasy, contemporary fantasy, short stories, Egypt, Eugene, Oregon, Taiwan, Taipei, Kindle
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tears-Wishes-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B0078G2EFI/

"Dragon Time and Other Stories": fantasy, fantasy short story, YA fantasy, dragons, witches, princess, fairy tales, young adult, historical fantasy, magic, kindle 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dragon-Time-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B006UMIU8G/

"Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology, sci-fi romance, novella, kindle
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/

"Never Ever After": fantasy, fantasy short story, fairy tales, celtic, legends, revisionist fairy tales, irish legends, Cinderella, Faerie, short stories
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Never-Ever-After-Stories-ebook/dp/B0072V9HDQ/

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": Arthurian, historical fantasy, epic fantasy, fantasy, King Arthur, Tristan and Isolde, Dark Ages, Sub-Roman Britain, historical romance, celtic, Britain, Ireland
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA

Also "If Tears Were Wishes" still needs a little attention. Link to Amazon US is in my sig. Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up, and welcome to the new folks.

FYI, I believe there's a "UK Tagging" thread, too. Folks must have purchased a book from the UK store in order to have an account and be able to tag so many of the people in this thread won't have that ability.

Speaking to the concern, "I've tagged more people than I've received back..."  I'm afraid that's par for the course. This thread operates on trust and reciprocal help and there's nothing you can do about the bozos who drop in once or twice for tags and then disappear until their next book shows up.  That's one reason we suggest that NEW folks in the list go back 5 pages and tag ALL BOOKS IN SIGGY as requested--the ones in the most recent 5 pages typically are the faithful taggers. I've not had a new book in close to a year but I'm hear tagging every single day and there are others like me.

For a while some of the folks suggested a "proof" sort of deal--new people needed to "prove" they'd tagged that five pages before asking for a return of the favor. That's hard to enforce and frankly, I don't have time to check. I prefer to keep on keepin' on and trust to karma that others will appreciate and help with my new books if/when that happens. 

We now return you to your regularly scheduled tagging...may all your book royalties have commas...


----------



## kahuna

Michael S

Tagged ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## AllureVanSanz

ImmortalInk said:


> I'd love some tags from those who haven't had a chance yet. I have gotten quite a few from my twitter followers and I believe the regulars here have already caught me, but I think maybe my posts are being missed since I'm tagging way more people than I'm receiving tags back...


Hi Immortal! When I click on the books in your signature, nothing happens. They don't seem to be hyperlinked to the book page--is it just me?

I'm really sorry if I missed any of your books. And will look for more links! I don't like the thought you might feel missed on the thread. I see you! ::grins:: Do you have any more links and desired tags for any books? If you posted more, I may have missed it, feel free to send a personal message with your links and desired tags and I'll double check to see if I've done them already.

Oh and as for the rest I'm getting caught up. A few more pages to go back through. My works are in my signature!

Thanks everyone for the tag backs.
Best,
AyVee
Allure Van Sanz


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Okay caught up! Yay.

Thanks and Happy Valentine's Day everyone!

All my best,
AyVee


----------



## Feenix

Happy Valentine's Day!

I've tagged:
Linda David
Rebecca Burke
Immortalink
Leia Shaw
Lucy Francis
Javier
Adam Kisiel
JM Winspear
Stephen Penner
Kelly Fischer
Chelsea Cameron
Barry Maz
MG Scarsbrook
Michael Stutz

And for tagging/liking my stuff, just focus on Betrovia:
http://www.amazon.com/Betrovia-Land-of-ebook/dp/B005C1K1RY/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Thanks in advance! 

Woot!

Dave King


----------



## ToniD

Caught up to here.

Thanks for tags/likes back; links in my siggy.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Thanks all for the tag backs.


----------



## Jeff Menapace

My index finger needs a nap. Last five pages tagged and 'liked', and I will continue each and every day.

My work is in my signature. "Torment" is my newest release, so please make sure it gets lots of love  Thanks in advance.

*Please note:* for my story "Sugar Daddy", someone added four tags for an author by the name of Glenn Langhor. Please do not click these tags. Thank you.

Edit: Whoops! Forgot to add my UK links. Thanks again!

*UK*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sugar-Daddy-Dark-Thriller-ebook/dp/B004QS962K/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1329262489&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Jeremys-Loss-Paranoid-Thriller-ebook/dp/B004R9QQ1M/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Straw-Man-Murder-ebook/dp/B004QWZAQ2/ref=pd_rhf_ee_p_t_3

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Torment-A-Supernatural-Thriller-ebook/dp/B00771ZRUS/ref=pd_rhf_ee_p_t_4

http://www.amazon.co.uk/QUICK-THRILLS-Mystery-Intrigue-ebook/dp/B004TNGM9C/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1329262718&sr=1-2


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Jeff, got you tagged--welcome to the thread!


----------



## RuthNestvold

Guess my last post wasn't obvious enough -- I need tags for my books on AMAZON UK. Help please? This is NEW and not the usual tags from my sig. Thanks!

"If Tears Were Wishes and Other Short Stories": fantasy, contemporary fantasy, short stories, Egypt, Eugene, Oregon, Taiwan, Taipei, Kindle
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tears-Wishes-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B0078G2EFI/

"Dragon Time and Other Stories": fantasy, fantasy short story, YA fantasy, dragons, witches, princess, fairy tales, young adult, historical fantasy, magic, kindle 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dragon-Time-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B006UMIU8G/

"Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology, sci-fi romance, novella, kindle
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/

"Never Ever After": fantasy, fantasy short story, fairy tales, celtic, legends, revisionist fairy tales, irish legends, Cinderella, Faerie, short stories
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Never-Ever-After-Stories-ebook/dp/B0072V9HDQ/

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": Arthurian, historical fantasy, epic fantasy, fantasy, King Arthur, Tristan and Isolde, Dark Ages, Sub-Roman Britain, historical romance, celtic, Britain, Ireland
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA


----------



## Jeff Menapace

Thanks, Amy.  

Your book on older cats looks really interesting.  My buddy just turned fifteen.

All the best

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Menapace

To Sabrina Sumsion:

I also added a comment to your short story: "They Never Left"


----------



## Guest

Please tag and like Seattle On Ice:

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0063Y6ZEW


----------



## Jeff Menapace

Got ya, Mike!


----------



## kahuna

Jeff

Tagged ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Pauline Creeden

WOW...it's been way too long since I've tagged.  So I went back the last few and caught many unfamiliar books!

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Michael S (Circuits Of The Wind Volumes 1 & 2)
RuthNestvold (U.K. tags)
Jeff Menapace


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.  Painting today!


----------



## red

Caught up!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## seventhspell

Hi caught up and new for me today were, 
Jeff Menapace
Michael S
LucyFrancis 
LeiaShaw new one
chel.c.cam

I have a book I never bothered getting tags for if anyone has the time I think it needs tags now desperately  
http://www.amazon.com/Combined-books-Spellbinding-Breaker-ebook/dp/B006PAMWDW

For anyone new my links are in my signature line hanks for any tags back


----------



## ToniD

Caught up to here.

Thanks for tags/likes in return.


----------



## MartinGibbs

Also caught up to here... would appreciate tags for The Spaces Between and the other two items below.

As an aside, how do I get the descriptive text in my signature above the images? Whatever I try just looks silly, including what is there now


----------



## OldVulgrim

Just tagged everyone from the previous five pages.

I'd appreciate tags in return  thank you

I'll tag anyone and everyone after me too!


----------



## Amyshojai

OldVulgrim said:


> Just tagged everyone from the previous five pages.
> 
> I'd appreciate tags in return  thank you
> 
> I'll tag anyone and everyone after me too!


Happy to tag your book after you input some tags of your own so we know what vote for. *s*


----------



## Jeff Menapace

Amyshojai said:


> Happy to tag your book after you input some tags of your own so we know what vote for. *s*


Word. Enter some tags so we can click 'em.


----------



## LeiaShaw

caught up. thanks everyone!


----------



## Kenji

All tagged up:

Michael S - x1
RuthNestvold - x5 UK editions
Jeff Menapace - x5
seventhspell - x1 new
MartinGibbs - x1

Waiting for OldVulgrim to input some tags.

Kenji

*Newest title:*


 *In A Little Corner Sly* - US Edition

*Preferred tags:*
short fiction,espionage,intrigue,tales of intrigue,spy stories,spy thriller,erotic romance,mystery and suspense,romantic suspense,romantic thriller,sensual romance,sexy romance,suspense,suspense stories,suspense thriller


*Other titles:*


 *The Spyder and the Spy* - US Edition

*Preferred tags:*
short fiction,espionage,intrigue,tales of intrigue,spy stories,spy thriller,erotic romance,mystery and suspense,romantic suspense,romantic thriller,sensual romance,sexy romance,suspense,suspense stories,suspense thriller



 *Step Into My Parlor* - US Edition

*Preferred tags:*
short fiction,espionage,intrigue,tales of intrigue,spy stories,spy thriller,erotic romance,mystery and suspense,romantic suspense,romantic thriller,sensual romance,sexy romance,suspense,suspense stories,suspense thriller


Thank you everyone for the tag love!


----------



## Jena H

Caught up from the last two days.  OldVulgrim, I repeat what's been mentioned:  put some tags in your next post and we'll copy/paste them in.


----------



## AdriannaWhite

I only wish I could tag all these pages without finding new books that I need to buy.  My to-read list is a 100 long now... and now I have to add Kameron Scott to that list


----------



## chrisanthropic

Anyone wanting to add their book(s) to a community "master list" can do so here:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqtiRUXa-oxmdFJxWFc0N25ydy1pNzZtakNlSklLX0E

All caught up, thanks everyone!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, strong heroine, female author, thieves, drm free, dungeons and dragons, dark fantasy, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, young adult, half elf, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

seventhspell "combined books..."
MartinGibbs
Jeff Menapace

OldVulgrim: there were no tags for your book


----------



## OldVulgrim

sorry everyone
I put the tags on the UK one and forgot about the US one  

If anyone from the US minds putting in a few tags for me It'd be much appreciated 
Science fiction, Action, Biological weapons, Future, Science, War

Thank you


----------



## Grace Elliot

OldVulgrim said:


> sorry everyone
> I put the tags on the UK one and forgot about the US one


Still no US tags from my visit of a few minutes ago. 
Otherwise, all caught up.
G x


----------



## Jeff Menapace

AdriannaWhite said:


> I only wish I could tag all these pages without finding new books that I need to buy. My to-read list is a 100 long now... and now I have to add Kameron Scott to that list


LOL--I know what you mean. For every fifth tag I seem to be adding books to my 'wish list'


----------



## Marie S

All caught up. 

Frozen In Time

US http://www.amazon.com/Frozen-Time-Blood-Gods-ebook/dp/B005NW1XHO/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1329414206&sr=1-3

UK http://www.amazon.co.uk/Frozen-Time-Blood-Gods-ebook/dp/B005NW1XHO/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1329414261&sr=1-2

Age of Dreams

US http://www.amazon.com/Age-of-Dreams-ebook/dp/B005SE2VMS/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ

UK http://www.amazon.co.uk/Age-of-Dreams-ebook/dp/B005SE2VMS/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM


----------



## ToniD

Caught up!

Thanks for all likes/tags in return.


----------



## RuthNestvold

All caught up to here! And thanks for the tip about the UK thread -- I will stop by soon.

BTW, my newest short story collection "If Tears Were Wishes" is FREE today and tomorrow. Feel free to pick it up when you give it some tag love! 

My books and preferred tags:

Tags:

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": Arthurian, historical fantasy, epic fantasy, fantasy, King Arthur, Tristan and Isolde, Dark Ages, Sub-Roman Britain, historical romance, celtic, Britain, Ireland

http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/

"Dragon Time and Other Stories": fantasy, fantasy short story, YA fantasy, dragons, witches, princess, fairy tales, young adult, historical fantasy, magic, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Time-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B006UMIU8G/

"Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology, sci-fi romance, novella, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/

"Never Ever After": fantasy, fantasy short story, fairy tales, celtic, legends, revisionist fairy tales, irish legends, Cinderella, Faerie, short stories

http://www.amazon.com/Never-Ever-After-Stories-ebook/dp/B0072V9HDQ/

"If Tears Were Wishes and Other Short Stories": fantasy, contemporary fantasy, short stories, Egypt, Eugene, Oregon, Taiwan, Taipei, Kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Tears-Wishes-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B0078G2EFI/

Thanks!


----------



## Jeff Menapace

A question:

Are we clicking _all_ tags, or just the visible ones? I've noticed that the majority of my tags hidden under "Check all..." are left untouched.

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.

Jeff, that is why it is great when people list the tags they want.  If they don't, I do 15 tags for them if there are 15 to tag.  When there are more, I have no clue what they want if they don't say, so I pick.


----------



## Jeff Menapace

Gotcha.  Thanks, Caddy  

Jeff


----------



## Feenix

Okie Dokie!

Today I've tagged:

Jeff Menapace
Pauline Creeden
Martin Gibbs
Jake Woosey
Marie Symeou

Please for me, just tag and like Betrovia
http://www.amazon.com/Betrovia-Land-of-ebook/dp/B005C1K1RY/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Thanks in advance!

Woot!


----------



## Jeff Menapace

Got ya, Fenix!

By the way, all:

My short story "The Straw Man and a Murder" is FREE today until Saturday the 18th. Check it out 



A ten year old boy finds solace from his abusive father in the cornfields where his 'friends' reside. One of these friends is a scarecrow. The others are crows.

When his father's violence goes too far, something must be done, and before the night is up the wicked will learn that vengeance comes in many shapes and sizes.

"The Straw Man and a Murder" is a 5,000 word tale of innocence and retribution.

* * *

Praise for "The Straw Man and a Murder"

"Overall: 4 1/2 stars...the sort of [horror] story where the pleasure is in knowing what is coming and waiting for that pay off...I find the author to be ridiculously talented. If the writing isn't as effortlessly good as it seems, and when is it really as effortlessly good as it seems, then he can keep it his little secret..."
--MichelleR, Red Adept Reviews


----------



## AllureVanSanz

All caught up, and picked up Ruth and Jeff's freebies. Thanks for the heads up. I rarely pass up an offer to read something for free!

Good luck with the promo ops.

Thanks to all those who tag my books, I appreciate your efforts.

Best,
Allure


----------



## A. Rosaria

Caught up


----------



## gregoryblackman

Been awhile since I posted with this account if you guys could help with tagging my books.  Thanks,

Gregory


----------



## D.A. Boulter

And once again I'm caught up. Tagged, detagged and retagged.

Thanks for the return tags.

My Books:

http://www.amazon.com/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasti.../dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Just tagged all the new stuff!

Here's my new release for anyone who hasn't got it yet:



Thanks a lot!


----------



## Caddy

In early today and nothing new to tag. Have a great weekend!

*Please use the tt method on my books. I have two pages of tags for book 1 and 2 kindle books, so you would have to click on both pages to manually check them. It is a hassle, so please use "tt" (Copy the tags below, go to page, hit "like" if you will and then type tt and when the box comes up right click and hit paste. *

*Here are the tags to use for both books (and if you are so inclined, I would love some "likes" for each book):*
historical fiction novels, love stories, historical drama, series, nineteenth century Paris, historical fiction, saga, family saga, historical saga, drama, fiction saga, drama books, Montmartre, bohemain Paris, French historical fiction

*Please do not choose other tags, including the romance ones. My books are no longer in the romance category*

Here are the four links:

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1328054929&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1328054929&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1328055001&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny/dp/146809081X/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1328055001&sr=1-1Thank you very much!


----------



## Caddy

*I need some HELP pretty please:

I want to get rid of most of the romance tags for this book and need your help!

If you would kindly go to the following links and hit "agree with these tags" then you get vote a tag down. You click on the little envelope by each tage and select "no". Please say "no" for:*
Historical romance
French romance
Romance

for the kindle and paperback:

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1328054929&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1328054929&sr=8-2

If you see that you had checks on these three, then please instead check one of the french historical fiction, fiction saga, family saga, historical fiction novels, whichever of these you wish, for as many checkmarks as you have left.

Thank you much. And thank you to those who have already helped me with this.


----------



## Storymagus

Done, Donnafaz,

Here is a link to my Amazon page. Pick a book and tag away. Really appreciated, this tagging is a tough thing to get going.

Best wishes

Storymagus


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

OldVulgrim


----------



## Jeff Menapace

Tagged up, and removed those three for you, Caddy.

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Menapace

FYI

I've got another FREEBIE out today in addition to "The Straw Man and a Murder" mentioned above (which is STILL FREE until tomorrow the 18th).

The FREEBIE today is called, "QUICK THRILLS: Three Short Tales of Murder, Mystery, Intrigue...and a Three-Legged Dog Named Moby." It will be FREE until Sunday the 19th 



Product Description
"QUICK THRILLS" is author Jeff Menapace's compilation of his three 1,500 word shorts:

- "BUSINESS IS BUSINESS, JAMES"

- "FISH AND BISCUITS IN A BARREL"

- and "FIVE CARD--DRAW!"

All three popular stories are together for the first time under one roof. "QUICK THRILLS" is the ideal companion for those five minutes you have to kill (pun most certainly intended) when your thirst for all things suspense, mystery, and murder needs to be quenched.


----------



## Amyshojai

Storymagus said:


> Done, Donnafaz,
> 
> Here is a link to my Amazon page. Pick a book and tag away. Really appreciated, this tagging is a tough thing to get going.
> 
> Best wishes
> 
> Storymagus


Got all your books tagged---except the screenplay that doesn't have tags yet. Welcome to the thread! All caught up...


----------



## harpwriter

I'm pleased to have my second book up on amazon as of yesterday evening! Can I please get tags on it?

http://www.amazon.com/Minstrel-Blue-Bells-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007A389JY/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

And on my first book, but if you only have time for one, the new book needs them more, of course.

First book: http://www.amazon.com/Blue-Bells-Scotland-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B002T460DG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1308762525&sr=1-1

I will be getting to work on tagging previous pages worth of books. Thank you to all!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your new book Harpwriter, congrats!


----------



## harpwriter

Tagged:
Jeff
Liam
(Amy, I tagged all of yours many months ago)
Storymagus
Caddy, voted yours down and added other tags
MG Scarsbrook
DA Boulter, looks like I got yours months ago
Gregory Blackman
A. Rosaria
Allure VanSanz
Feenix
Ruth Nestvold
Toni D
Marie S
Grace Elliot
Old Vulgrim
Chrisanthropic, I already had yours
AdriannaWhite, got the first few of yours before I'm out of time.

If it's easier to use the TT method, here are my 15 tags:
historical fiction, scotland, time travel, time travel fiction, medieval, paranormal, adventure, musician, music, robert the bruce, highlander, redemption, christian themes, forgiveness, medieval scotland


----------



## Kellyfisher319

Caught up!


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.  Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Paul Hardy

Aaaand here I check back in again for my very occasional burst of tagging.The following have received various beneficences:

Adrianna White (new one), Kameron Scott, Apryl Baker, R G Porter, Caddy Rowland (making sure romance is dead), Ryan Patrick, Teddy Jacobs, Ethan Russell Erway, Marie Symeou, Jennifer Becton, Ras Ashcroft, Sasha Hutz, Pedro L Alvarez, William L K, A Rosaria (new one), Jessa Callaver, Linda David, Leia Shaw, Lucy Francis, M G Scarsbrook (new one), J M Winspear, Chelsea Cameron, Michael Stutz, Jeff Menapace, Tessa Stokes (new one), Martin Gibbs, Jake Woosey, Martyn Housley-Smith, Laura Vosika


Please tag The Last Man on Earth Club with the following (including zombies – don’t just TT! Zombies always falls off the end and doesn't get done...)

post-apocalyptic, end of the world, group therapy, parallel worlds, multiverse, science fiction, genocide, nuclear war, scifi, ptsd, zombies

Thanks!


----------



## plalvarez5

Phew... caught up with tags and Likes.

Here are the links for Dragon Fire:

US: http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Fire-ebook/dp/B006SBC58A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329537764&sr=8-1

UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dragon-Fire-ebook/dp/B006SBC58A/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1329537810&sr=8-2

Thank you.


----------



## Kenji

All tagged up:

OldVulgrim - x1
Jeff Menapace - x5
gregoryblackman - x4
M. G. Scarsbrook - x1 (new release)
Storymagus - x5 (need tag suggestions for NEPHILIM:The Screenplay)
harpwriter - x2
plalvarez5 - x2

New authors don't forget there's also the UK Author Tag Exchange for your UK books.

Have a great weekend everyone!

Kenji

*Newest Release:*


 *In A Little Corner Sly* - US Edition

*Preferred tags:*
short fiction,espionage,intrigue,tales of intrigue,spy stories,spy thriller,erotic romance,mystery and suspense,romantic suspense,romantic thriller,sensual romance,sexy romance,suspense,suspense stories,suspense thriller


*Previous Releases:*


 *The Spyder and the Spy* - US Edition

*Preferred tags:*
short fiction,espionage,intrigue,tales of intrigue,spy stories,spy thriller,erotic romance,mystery and suspense,romantic suspense,romantic thriller,sensual romance,sexy romance,suspense,suspense stories,suspense thriller



 *Step Into My Parlor* - US Edition

*Preferred tags:*
short fiction,espionage,intrigue,tales of intrigue,spy stories,spy thriller,erotic romance,mystery and suspense,romantic suspense,romantic thriller,sensual romance,sexy romance,suspense,suspense stories,suspense thriller


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

harpwriter (new book)


----------



## kahuna

Martin Gibbs

Tagged ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Caddy

Tagged everything except the screenplay with no tags.  Congrats on the new books.

Harpwriter, I am in the Twin Cities.  What part of MN are you in?


----------



## ToniD

Caught up to here.

Thanks for all tags/likes in return!


----------



## AllureVanSanz

All Caught Up!

Grats on new release!

Best,
AyVee


----------



## Guest

Amyshojai said:


> All caught up, and welcome to the new folks.
> 
> FYI, I believe there's a "UK Tagging" thread, too. Folks must have purchased a book from the UK store in order to have an account and be able to tag so many of the people in this thread won't have that ability.
> 
> Speaking to the concern, "I've tagged more people than I've received back..." I'm afraid that's par for the course. This thread operates on trust and reciprocal help and there's nothing you can do about the bozos who drop in once or twice for tags and then disappear until their next book shows up. That's one reason we suggest that NEW folks in the list go back 5 pages and tag ALL BOOKS IN SIGGY as requested--the ones in the most recent 5 pages typically are the faithful taggers. I've not had a new book in close to a year but I'm hear tagging every single day and there are others like me.
> 
> For a while some of the folks suggested a "proof" sort of deal--new people needed to "prove" they'd tagged that five pages before asking for a return of the favor. That's hard to enforce and frankly, I don't have time to check. I prefer to keep on keepin' on and trust to karma that others will appreciate and help with my new books if/when that happens.
> 
> We now return you to your regularly scheduled tagging...may all your book royalties have commas...


thanks. Karma is apparently on vacation, but I'm still here liking and tagging anyway  Maybe eventually Karma will made a nod toward my existence  I know I am getting tags, but then I have twitter followers telling me they tagged my book (seconds after they show up) so it seems that's where most of them are coming from right now.


----------



## Guest

Tagged and LIKED 1 book for each of the following:

AllureVanSanz
Jeff Menapace
Feenix
M. G. Scarsbrook
harpwriter
plalvarez5
Hosanna
Michael S
MartinGibbs
OldVulgrim
AdriannaWhite
bazmaz

Mine:
http://www.amazon.com/Forever-Girl-ebook/dp/B00729GQ0A/

Preferred tags:
urban fantasy, vampire, paranormal, magic, wicca, witch, salem witch trials, shapeshifter, rebecca hamilton, forever girl, new adult, fantasy, ghosts, mystery, series


----------



## Nicholas Andrews

Caught up through the last five pages or so.

Please remember to copy and paste these tags to both the paperback and ebook version. Tags are:

dragons, action, adventure, comedic fantasy, comedy, epic fantasy, fantasy, humorous fantasy, humor, magic, quest, sorcery, tournament, warrior,

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005LFYPZK/

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0615493866

Thanks!


----------



## Library4Science

All caught up again! Thank you all for the reciprocal tags and likes. Once again I would like to reiterate that although I only put my post up every 6th page, rest assured that I am here every morning tagging and liking all books for everyone!

Welcome Newbies! If you have only tagged my newest book, please go through and tag the rest of mine. Thank You!

Tags for 'Alaska And The Klondike Gold Fields [Illustrated]': http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006C250NC
Goldrush, Alaska, Klondike, Seward, Alaska purchase, gold fields, miners,gold camp life, Chilkoot Pass, Totem Poles, Northwest Territory, Prospectors, placer mining, hydraulic mining, grubstake

Thanks for tagging,
Cheers,
Charlie

Bargain Formatting & Conversion $15 -- Scanning & OCR 50¢ per page.


----------



## friedgreen

Eeryone is good and tagged.


----------



## liam.judge

Still caught up.


----------



## harpwriter

Caught up.



Caddy said:


> Harpwriter, I am in the Twin Cities. What part of MN are you in?


Hi, Caddy, I'm right here in the Twin Cities, too, the northwest suburbs. How about you? Let me know if you'd like to get together sometime. It's always good to meet my fellow writers 'for real.'


----------



## Feenix

Ok!

Today, I've tagged and liked:

A. Rosaria
Greg Blackman
DA Boulter
Marilyn Housley-Smith
Laura Vosika

For tagging and liking my stuff, just focus on Betrovia:

http://www.amazon.com/Betrovia-Land-of-ebook/dp/B005C1K1RY/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Thanks bunches!


----------



## Caddy

Well, that was easy...no new ones to tag!

Thanks for the tags everyone.

Harpwriter, that would be fun!  Let's do lunch.  I am in St. Paul, so we could meet "in the middle".  PM me with your thoughts.


----------



## Heather Ross

Caught up 10 pages back. Whew!

Sorry I'm lazy and don't keep a list of the books I've tagged, but I rest assured they were.

@Caddy - voted down the three tags you requested.

Likes and tags for my work below is much appreciated!

Please copy and past the tags below using the TT method since the TT method only shows the first ten tags. Otherwise, click on See All Tags and check the first fifteen.
Thanks!

*Tags for Highway 90:* young adult, young adult suspense, teen, teen drama, college, life lessons, drama, short story, novelette, death, ebook, love, freedom, small town, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Highway-90-ebook/dp/B006S4CYB0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1326580333&sr=1-1

*Tags for Johnny Mustang: * 
childrens books, illustrated childrens book, childrens, boys, western, adventure, wild west, wild horses, horses, illustrated, fiction, picture book, cowboy, ebook, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Johnny-Mustang-Adventure-Begins-ebook/dp/B006SA3MPG/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1326580404&sr=1-1


----------



## jimkukral

I'd love to have my book tagged for "writing, self-publishing, crowdfunding, author". Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/No-Publisher-Needed-Crowdfunding-ebook/dp/B0062A1128


----------



## kahuna

Jim Kukral

Tagged ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Jena H

Wow, slow weekend.      All tagged up for now.


----------



## aaronpolson

I haven't been here in a while... lots of catch up to do, but I'm happy to do it!

Thanks!


----------



## Ryan Patrick

Alright I'm all caught up. Thank you all to everyone who's tagged me. This is awesome.


----------



## Jeff Tompkins

After several months of being away, I have done my penance and gone back fifteen pages and tagged. I'll do more tomorrow.

If anyone would like to help me tag my (somewhat) new book, I'd be grateful.

Tags: 1980s, 80s, coming of age, humor, high school, teen drama, young love

http://www.amazon.com/49-Mix-Tapes-ebook/dp/B006OQ0H48

Thanks again!


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

It's been a long time since I've been here, but I'm tagging back six pages and will get to all of you as I work on this.

If you could please just tag my most recent book--actually--if you would 'like' it, and then tag it if you have time, I would be most grateful:

http://www.amazon.com/Uninvited-Gareth-Medieval-Mystery-ebook/dp/B007B2G3U6/ref=sr_1_10?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1329685937&sr=1-10

Thanks!


----------



## BrentKnowles

Okay, caught up a bit on the last few pages. Will try to do better about remembering to check this thread more often!!

Anyways a few likes/tags for my game design manuals would be awesome:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005KCM7DQ/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

game design, videogame career, designer, bioware, lazy designer, gaming, making videogames

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B00755SZK0/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

game design, videogame career, designer, bioware, lazy designer, gaming, making videogames, game engine

and one of my stories just for kicks:
http://www.amazon.com/Digital-Rights-ebook/dp/B004PLO5Y2/
ghosts, haunted, spaceship


----------



## Guest

I need some like and tag for my new beauty.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007B3D2F4 (Amazon US Digital Edition)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007B3D2F4 (Amazon UK Digital Edition)

And here are the old ones.
The new tags for these three; spirituality, fairy tale, volume 1, epic fantasy, fantasy, demon, angel, angeni, angels, adventure, young adult fantasy, supernatural, fiction, crystal shade, ya fantasy
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00660MU8I (Amazon US Digital Edition)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/9630826879 (Amazon US Paperback)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00660MU8I (Amazon UK Digital Edition)

And the new tags for these two; jack kelly, pale moonlight, 7 post meridiem, 7pm, detective, noir, short story, fiction, series, detective story, new york, 1930, historical fiction, novelette
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006GAE4B4 (Amazon US Digital Edition)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006GAE4B4 (Amazon UK Digital Edition)

And now back to tagging others. I must catch up the last two pages.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with all the new people and books...

Have a great week! 

------------------

Mine for the new people:

The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia *- NEW*
Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## seventhspell

Wow lots of new ones
Tagged today, 
gregoryblackman already had you tagged
Storymagus tagged the lot 
harpwriter got the new one good luck
plalvarez5 already tagged you
jimkukral

Ryan Patrick
Jeff Tompkins new one so good luck
Sarah Woodbury new one good luck
BrentKnowles taged all 
Guardian new one good luck


My links are in my signature for anyone new thanks for any tags back


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

jimkukral
Ryan Patrick (latest book)
Jeff Tompkins (new book)
Sarah Woodbury (new book)
BrentKnowles
Guardian (new book)


----------



## kahuna

Bret Tompkins
Brent Knowles

Tagged ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Guest

Caught up with all of these (With the exception of the UK links). - Pages 938 & 939

M. G. Scarsbrook
BrentKnowles
Sarah Woodbury
Jeff Tompkins
jimkukral
Feenix
Library4Science
Kenji
plalvarez5
harpwriter
Caddy
Jeff Menapace
gregoryblackman


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up. 
Thank you for the return likes and tags.
Grace x


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the new ones.


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.  Congrats on the new books.  Thanks for the tags and for voting down the ones I want voted down!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

As always, thanks for the tag backs.


----------



## ToniD

Caught up.

Thanks for tags/likes back!


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

I'm all caught up! Thank you everyone for your tags for the Uninvited Guest!
For people who haven't seen it ... http://www.amazon.com/Uninvited-Gareth-Medieval-Mystery-ebook/dp/B007B2G3U6/ref=sr_1_10?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1329685937&sr=1-10


----------



## Jeff Menapace

All tagged and 'liked' up!



Jeff


----------



## otterific

Phew! It's been a few weeks. Trying to get caught up!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the raccoon book, welcome to the thread! All caught up.


----------



## herocious

Could use a little love for the little one down there


----------



## LeiaShaw

Been a few days but i'm all caught up. thanks!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

William Trelawny
herocious


----------



## tallulahgrace

I'm caught up~

Here's my new one, would love some likes and tags.

Trapped in Spaulding Manor
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007960XQ4

ghost, novella, romance, victorian mansion, ghost story, kindle, tallulah grace, cheap read, haunting, haunted house, haunted romance, paranormal romance, romantic ghost story

Thanks!
Tallulah

http://www.books2heart.com  Free Ads for Indie Authors


----------



## Jim Chaseley

Right, I've tagged a few, and am going to roll my sleeves up and get tagging!

If anyone would tag mine with some, or all of the following, I'd be grateful:

scifi, humor, humorous science fiction, sci-fi action, fun, funny, cyborg, aliens, space, kaboom

Z14
http://www.amazon.com/Z14-ebook/dp/B0075YUGNK/

And hey, buy the book while you're there! (What? It was worth a try! Muuhahahahaaa!)


----------



## Caddy

All tagged up to here.  Congrats to the newbies and to the authors with new additions!

Thanks for the tags and for the requested vote downs.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  

Have caught up with

ToniD
Jeff Menapace
Otterific
herocious
LeiaShaw
Jim Chaseley


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the new ones.


----------



## AllureVanSanz

I'm caught up again. 

I'd appreciate any tags by those who are able.

Thanks a bunch!
Best,
AyVee


----------



## Melva

Tagged up:

SashaHulz
plalvarez5
scififan
A. Rosaaria -- New Book
j_call  
Lindzz
Rebecca Burke
Lucy Francis
Javier Gimenez Sasieta
Leia Shaw -- new book
Ruth Nestvold -- new book
chei.c.cam
Michael S
JEff Menapace
Martin Gibbs
Old vulgrim
Storymagus
harpwriter
jimkukral 
Ryan Patrick  -- How I Feel About Most Things (others already tagged)
Jeff Tompkins
Sarah Wood bury
BrentKnowles
William Trelawny
herocious
Jim Chaseley


----------



## Feenix

Yuppers!

Today I've liked and tagged:
Heather Ross
Jim Kukral
Aaron Polson
Jeff Tompkins
Sarah Woodbury
Brent Knowles
William Trelawny
Herocious
Tallulah Grace
Jim Chaseley
Jan Hurst-Nicholson

And for me, just tag and like Betrovia
http://www.amazon.com/Betrovia-Land-of-ebook/dp/B005C1K1RY/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Anjasa

Wow, I had no idea how important tags were. I'll definitely be doing this in the future for other authors.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

All caught up again. Interesting new crop of books. So great to see likes and tags on the new book. Thanks! http://www.amazon.com/Uninvited-Gareth-Medieval-Mystery-ebook/dp/B007B2G3U6/ref=sr_1_10?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1329685937&sr=1-10


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.    

Jan Hurst-Nicholson - your thumbnail of Leon Chameleon and the Kidnapped Something (sorry I couldn't read it) didn't come up with anything for me except a blank page.


----------



## Sullins

Ok. I just liked and tagged Mike Attebery, Jeff Menapace, Kahuna, Pauline Creeden, Laim Judge, Caddy, Michael S., Seventhspell, Toni D, Martin Gibbs, Old Vulgrim, Amy Shojai, Leia Shaw, Kenji, Jena H., Adrianna Whie, Chrisanthropic, Grace Elliot, Marie S., Ruth Nestvold and Feenix. 

Will do more tomorrow. 

Please like and tag my paperback and ebook, Living in Conscious Harmony. Thank you in advance!!


----------



## plalvarez5

Caught up with tags and likes.

Dragon Fire:

US: http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Fire-ebook/dp/B006SBC58A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329880019&sr=8-1

UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dragon-Fire-ebook/dp/B006SBC58A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329880048&sr=8-1

Thank you.


----------



## AuthorVincent

Hey everyone,

I'm new to marketing and just learned how important tags are. Tonight I tagged

plalvarez5
Feenix
Sarah Woodbury
kahuna
liam.judge

I plan to tag every day. One hand washes the other, right?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005POWQT4

http://www.amazon.com/Lukes-Situation-ebook/dp/B0073MVHOQ/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1328032435&sr=8-5


----------



## A. Rosaria

Caught up.


----------



## harpwriter

caught up!


----------



## Teddy Jacobs

Could you all please tag my new book SHOTS? (and not tag the free book one)



Tags: thriller, espresso, austin, texas, crime fiction, crime thriller, suspense thriller

Thanks.

I will try to get caught up myself.


----------



## Caddy

Tagged to here.  Congrats on the new books and thanks for the tags!


----------



## Amyshojai

Congrats on all the new books and welcome to new taggers! We suggest you just go back 5-6 pages and tag all the books listed, to catch the "regulars" to the thread, and then check back every day or so to stay caught up.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

tallulahgrace (new book)
Jim Chaseley
Sullins
AuthorVincent
Teddy Jacobs (new book)

Anjasa: you have no links for your kindle books


----------



## ToniD

Caught up to here.

Thanks for all likes/tags back.


----------



## RachelleVaughn

I have two novels that could use some Tag Love:

http://www.amazon.com/Home-Ice-ebook/dp/B006X37UME/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1329935009&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Submersed-ebook/dp/B006YJQX3E/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Thank you so much!


----------



## Amyshojai

Rachelle, got your books tagged, welcome to the thread! Reciprocal tags muchly appreciated.


----------



## RuthNestvold

Hey, taggers, my collection "Dragon Time and Other Stories" is FREE today and tomorrow. Please feel free nab yourselves a copy. 

My books and preferred tags:

Tags:

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": Arthurian, historical fantasy, epic fantasy, fantasy, King Arthur, Tristan and Isolde, Dark Ages, Sub-Roman Britain, historical romance, celtic, Britain, Ireland

http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/

"Dragon Time and Other Stories": fantasy, fantasy short story, YA fantasy, dragons, witches, princess, fairy tales, young adult, historical fantasy, magic, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Time-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B006UMIU8G/

"Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology, sci-fi romance, novella, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/

"Never Ever After": fantasy, fantasy short story, fairy tales, celtic, legends, revisionist fairy tales, irish legends, Cinderella, Faerie, short stories

http://www.amazon.com/Never-Ever-After-Stories-ebook/dp/B0072V9HDQ/

"If Tears Were Wishes and Other Short Stories": fantasy, contemporary fantasy, short stories, Egypt, Eugene, Oregon, Taiwan, Taipei, Kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Tears-Wishes-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B0078G2EFI/

I will now go back and catch up with folks since my last visit. 

Ruth


----------



## seventhspell

Caught up new for me today were, 
William Trelawny
herocious little one 
tallulahgrace new one good luck
Jim Chaseley
Sullins
AuthorVincent
Teddy Jacobs new one good luck
RachelleVaughn


My links are in my signature for anyone new thanks for any tags back


----------



## Kristine Cayne

Hi everyone!

I'm new to this thread, so I went back five pages and liked and tagged all of the following books/authors. I'm pretty sure my dues are paid for today 

Attebery (3 books), Michael S (2 books), MartinGibbs (3 books), OldVulgrim (1 book), AdriannaWhite (6 books), chrisanthropic (2 books), RuthNestvold (5 books), Hosanna (4 books), gregoryblackman (4 books), D.A. Boulter (7 books), Kahuna (1 book), Caddy (4 books), Storymagus (6 books), Kellyfisher319 (6 books), Paul Hardy (1 book), Kenji (3 books), TonyD (2 books), AllureVanSanz (5 books), ImmortalInk (1 book), NicholasAndrews (2 books), Library4Science (8 books), friedgreen (5 books), liam.judge (1 book), harpwriter (2 books), Feenix (1 book), Heather Ross (2 books), jimkukral (1 book), Jena H (1 book), aaronpolson (6 books), Ryan Patrick (3 books), Jeff Tompkins (1 book), Sarah Woodbury (1 book), BrentKnowles (3 books), Guardian (4 books), M. G. Scarsbrook (8 books), seventhspell (5 books), Grace Elliot (3 books), Amyshojai (5 books), Joe Chiappetta (6 books), Sarah Woodbury (8 books), Jeff Menapace (5 books), otterific (2 books), William Trelawny (1 book), herocious (3 books), LeiaShaw (4 books), tallulahgrace (1 book), Jim Chaseley (1 book), Jan Hurst-Nicholson (6 books), Melva (6 books), Sullins (1 book), plalvarez5 (1 book), AuthorVincent (2 books), A. Rosaria (6 books), Teddy Jacobs (1 book), RachelleVaughn (2 books)

Please like and tag the following books for me.

_Deadly Obsession_

*Preferred Tags*: romantic suspense, stalking, stalker, suspense thriller, thriller, sexy, widow, kristine cayne, obsessive love, photography,contemporary romance, action, hollywood, celebrity, movie star, sexy romance, romance

*Ebook*: http://amzn.com/B006SP32Q0
*Print*: http://amzn.com/0984903402

_Hearts and Arrows_

*Preferred Tags*: david g pearce, david wailing, kristine cayne, lexi revellian, lou wellman, short story collection, talli rolland, ann madden-walsh, cecilia peartree, short stories

*Ebook*: http://amzn.com/B00764VOT4

Thank you all in advance - I'll be checking back every few days to catch up!

~Kristine


----------



## Amyshojai

Kristine, got your books tagged, welcome to the thread! All caught up...


----------



## Kristine Cayne

Amyshojai said:


> Kristine, got your books tagged, welcome to the thread! All caught up...


Thank you, Amy!


----------



## RuthNestvold

That was more than I expected -- lots of new people! Welcome,  

Anyway, all caught up to here.


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up. Welcome to the newbies - you are most welcome!
Thank you for the return tags and likes (links in my signature)
Grace x


----------



## AuthorVincent

Caught up since my last post. Tagged all books from each author:

A.Rosaria
harpwriter
Caddy
ToniD
RachelleVaughn
Amyshojai
RuthNestvold
seventhspell
Kristine Cayne
Grace Elliot
Teddy Jacobs

Note: I still need to go back a few pages to tag those names I haven't encountered yet.

Thanks, everyone!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005POWQT4

http://www.amazon.com/Lukes-Situation-ebook/dp/B0073MVHOQ/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1328032435&sr=8-5


----------



## CharlieVenkman

PHEW! Just went back and tagged the previous 5 pages...and only found the 'TT' trick about halfway through  

I would love the following tags for STRIKE: THE HERO FROM THE SKY:

superhero, adventure, fantasy, high school, science fiction, superhero novel, teen, young adult, young adult adventure, coming of age, super hero novel, young adult fantasy,
young adult science fiction

This is a fantastic idea! Thanks everyone!
http://www.amazon.com/Strike-Hero-STRIKE-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B006ZE6FDG/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Feenix

Caught up again tonight!

Liked and tagged these fine writers:

Sullins Stuart
Vincent Bivona
Theodore Quester
Rachelle Vaughn
Kristine Cayne
Charlie Wood

BTW for me just like and tag Betrovia

http://www.amazon.com/Betrovia-Land-of-ebook/dp/B005C1K1RY/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Thanks!

Woot!


----------



## Jeff Menapace

Tagged up for the day 

Can I ask that when tagging some of my stuff that you prioritize the following for each story:


Tags: Jeff Menapace. 
_Any remaining tags are fine _


Tags: twist, paranoia, conspiracy, intrigue, thriller, suspense, psychological thriller, mystery, Jeff Menapace, **please un-tag horror** 
_Any remaining tags are fine _


Tags: twists, short story collection, short fiction, Jeff Menapace. 
_Any remaining tags are fine _


Tags: Any are fine 


Tags: Any are fine 

Thanks so much.

All the best

Jeff


----------



## maryapryl

Hey guys, in March I am hosting a month of guest blogs for authors looking to promote thier books.  I will do a facebook, twitter, and good reads post for the authors on the day of thier posting.  Its your chance to do a shout out for your work, tell us anything you want to about your work.  Let me know if you are interested and I will add you to the roster.

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## maryapryl

Here is the link to my book(s) on amazon, both paperback and kindle version:
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=apryl+baker&x=0&y=0

UK editions: 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=apryl+baker&x=0&y=0

My tags are: urban fantasy, romance, paranormal romance, young adult mystery, young adult suspense, mystery, witchcraft, wicca, paranormal, romantic suspense, magic, teen, young adult, paranormal fiction

I'm going now to tag all that I can.

All help is appreciated. Thanks so much! Cheesy

Apryl Baker


----------



## kahuna

Sullins
Christine Cayne
Arthor Vincent

Tagged ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

RachelleVaughn
Kristine Cayne
CharlieVenkman
maryapryl (latest book)


----------



## Caddy

All caught up to here.  Thanks for the guest post invite, Apryl.  I emailed you.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.


----------



## Ed_ODell

All, 

I think I'm caught up to this point. If I missed anyone, I'll get you on the next round, on Saturday.

Got the following:

Greg Blackman
Marilyn Housley_Smith
Heather Ross
Jim Kukral
Jeff Tompkins
Sarah Woodbury
Brent Knowles
LucyFrancis
Herocious
Tallulah Grace
SeventhSpell (last book)
Jim Chaseley
Jan Hurst_Nicholson

As always, A big welcome to new authors and readers. Thank you for your participation in this thread!


----------



## Marie S

Caught up! Thanks to everyone who has tagged me.

Here's mine (with links to print editions as well if anyone has the time to tag them too)

US
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=marie+symeou&x=10&y=24

UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_12?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=marie+symeou&sprefix=marie+symeou%2Caps%2C233


----------



## Jeff Menapace

Marie, what kind of cat is that in your pic?


----------



## BrentKnowles

Thanks. I'm caught up again.

For newcomers I have two game design books I'd love tags for:

Getting starting in the industry based on my experiences with BioWare
http://www.amazon.com/Start-Career-Design-Designer-ebook/dp/B005KCM7DQ/

More advanced discussion of game pipelines
http://www.amazon.com/Next-Game-Designer-Design-ebook/dp/B00755SZK0

And if you are really really bored, here's my author list with several of my short story reprints.
www.amazon.com/Brent-Knowles/e/B0035WW7OW/


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up again. 
Thanks for your return tags. 
Grace x


----------



## Sullins

Just got caught up again! If you don't do this daily, it can take some time to tag all the new ones!

Please like and tag my book.

ebook: http://www.amazon.com/LIVING-CONSCIOUS-HARMONY-Spiritual-ebook/dp/B006426YA8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1330036996&sr=1-1

paperback: http://www.amazon.com/Living-Conscious-Harmony-Spiritual-Guide/dp/0984676716/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1330036996&sr=1-1

Thanks!


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.  Welcome to all the newcomers.


----------



## LeiaShaw

Caught up!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## AllureVanSanz

All caught up!

Thanks to everyone who takes the time to tag my books. I appreciate your help.

Best,
AyVee
Allure Van Sanz


----------



## AuthorVincent

All caught up for tonight. Liked and tagged. It's great to see the numbers increase. Thanks, everyone!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005POWQT4

http://www.amazon.com/Lukes-Situation-ebook/dp/B0073MVHOQ/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1328032435&sr=8-5


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up again. Have a great weekend! 

--------------

Mine for anyone who doesn't have them yet:

The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia -- NEW
Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## joyce9

I shall be very glad if you can tag my book:

http://www.amazon.com/Arabic-Love-Poetry-Desert-Translations/dp/9197895474/ref=pd_rhf_ee_p_t_4

Thanks! I shall be tagging your books here too.

Best!
Joyce.


----------



## liam.judge

Caught up with everyone's books.


----------



## joyce9

Hi,

I shall be very glad if you can tag my book:

http://www.amazon.com/Arabic-Love-Poetry-Desert-Translations/dp/9197895474/ref=pd_rhf_ee_p_t_4

Thanks! I shall be tagging your books here too.

Best!
Joyce.


----------



## cblewgolf

Just tagged, Joyce. Welcome to KB.

You may want to check out this thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22473.23525.html

Tag a page or two and a request to be tagged.

Also, you should updaate your AMZN page with a product description.

Good luck!

_merged the threads. _


----------



## Caddy

Tagged up to here and want to say Happy Weekend!

*Please use the tt method on my books. I have two pages of tags for book 1 and 2 kindle books, so you would have to click on both pages to manually check them. It is a hassle, so please use "tt" (Copy the tags below, go to page, hit "like" if you will and then type tt and when the box comes up right click and hit paste. *

*Here are the tags to use for both books (and if you are so inclined, I would love some "likes" for each book):*
historical fiction novels, love stories, historical drama, series, nineteenth century Paris, historical fiction, saga, family saga, historical saga, drama, fiction saga, drama books, Montmartre, bohemain Paris, French historical fiction

*Please do not choose other tags, including the romance ones. My books are no longer in the romance category*

Here are the four links:

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1328054929&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1328054929&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1328055001&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny/dp/146809081X/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1328055001&sr=1-1

Thank you very much!


----------



## Caddy

*Thanks to those who have helped me ditch the romance tags on Gastien Part 1. If you have not yet done so, could you please help?*

I want to get rid of most of the romance tags for this book!

*If you would kindly go to the following links and hit "agree with these tags" then you get vote a tag down. You click on the little envelope by each tage and select "no". Please say "no" for:*

Historical romance
French romance
Romance

for the kindle and paperback:

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1328054929&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1328054929&sr=8-2

If you see that you had checks on these three, then please instead check one of the french historical fiction, fiction saga, family saga, historical fiction novels, whichever of these you wish, for as many checkmarks as you have left.

These have gone down quite a bit thanks to all of you!


----------



## Marie S

Jeff Menapace said:


> Marie, what kind of cat is that in your pic?


Tabby mix. I got her from an animal rescue center.


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Tagged new books,

best,

Adam


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Well, all caught up for the moment. Been away almost a week and surprised that there weren't more pages to go through.

My books:

http://www.amazon.com/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasti.../dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## Jeff Menapace

Marie S said:


> Tabby mix. I got her from an animal rescue center.


She's beautiful. She looks to have those big, lynx/bobcat-like ears  And good on you for rescuing her from a shelter.

Jeff


----------



## Kristine Cayne

Caddy said:


> *Thanks to those who have helped me ditch the romance tags on Gastien Part 1. If you have not yet done so, could you please help?*
> Historical romance
> French romance
> Romance


Hi Caddy,
I voted these down on both your books.

~Kristine


----------



## Kristine Cayne

Caught up to here 

~Kristine


----------



## friedgreen

All tagged up!


----------



## Anjasa

liam.judge said:


> Anjasa: you have no links for your kindle books


Sorry, I had to check them over and make sure they were all correct!

http://www.amazon.com/After-Office-Hours-ebook/dp/B0074C0B7Y/ref=sr_1_32?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1330133075&sr=1-32

http://www.amazon.com/Wheel-Deal-Forgotten-Thrones-ebook/dp/B0074C094E/ref=sr_1_11?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1330133062&sr=1-11

Will get to tagging others tomorrow now that my wrists are on the mend! (Too much writing and editing for me lately...!)


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Hey all, finished uploaded all of my short stories, and was hoping to get some more tagging support.  You've all been great, thanks.

They are all the links in my sig.


----------



## AuthorVincent

All liked and tagged up for tonight!

Mine:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005POWQT4

http://www.amazon.com/Lukes-Situation-ebook/dp/B0073MVHOQ/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1328032435&sr=8-5


----------



## A. Rosaria

caught up.


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Okay, two and a half hours later I am done catching up on tags... It's been a while!

Please Help!

I only want five of my tags tagged

Use the TT Method If you haven't tagged me yet, then copy and paste this into the box:

dragons, epic fantasy, ya fantasy, fantasy, talking animals

Thats it, thanks! 

P.S. We have a new book cover, what do you think?


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

joyce9
Anjasa
AdriannaWhite
JackDAlbrecht


----------



## Anjasa

Got everyone on this page so far


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

As always, thanks for the tag backs peoples!


----------



## joyce9

Hi,

Thanks a lot for tagging my book:

http://www.amazon.com/Arabic-Love-Poetry-Desert-Translations/dp/9197895474/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&qid=1330176638&sr=8-18

Thanks! I am also tagging your books.

Best!
Joyce.


----------



## kahuna

Adrianna White

Tagged ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.  Thanks, Kristine.


----------



## kahuna

All caught up.

Tagged ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, ポリネシアンセックス

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Sullins

All caught up.

Please "like" and tag mine.

http://www.amazon.com/LIVING-CONSCIOUS-HARMONY-Spiritual-ebook/dp/B006426YA8

http://www.amazon.com/Living-Conscious-Harmony-Spiritual-Guide/dp/0984676716/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Thanks!


----------



## Kristine Cayne

JackDAlbrecht said:


> P.S. We have a new book cover, what do you think?


I like it! (And I've liked and tagged your book as requested).


----------



## japanese tagging

this is a test


----------



## Feenix

Saturday! A good time to tag and like!

Today I've helped out these fine writers:

Edward ODell
Vincent Bivona
Joyce Akesson
Peter Meredith
Albrecht and Delay

And for me, please tag as many of the things that you can, but definitely hit Betrovia:

http://www.amazon.com/Betrovia-Land-of-ebook/dp/B005C1K1RY/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Thanks bunches!


----------



## japanese tagging

Japanese Tagging:

Tagging is pretty new at amazon.co.jp, so you can make your tags very popular there easily, making them show up in the most-popular-tags-cloud. Probably your books are listed at amazon.co.jp even if they are in English, and will be bought there. You can translate the pages by hitting the "translate" button to set up your account. Once you have done that we can really move the tagging market there. Let's give it a go!

So, I'll tag your books there, if you will tag mine:

Here are my tags:

ポリネシアンセックス, セクシュアリティ, slow love a polynesian pillow book, 純愛, 愛, スローセックス, セックス, 女性の為の性教本, サブカル, ボーイズラブ漫画, james n powell, 英語

My books:

http://www.amazon.co.jp/Slow-Love-Polynesian-Pillow-Book/dp/0980029708/ref=sr_1_1?s=english-books&ie=UTF8&qid=1330195044&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E3%82%A8%E3%83%AD%E3%82%B9%E3%81%A8%E7%B2%BE%E6%B0%97-%E3%82%A8%E3%83%8D%E3%83%AB%E3%82%AE%E3%83%BC-%E2%80%95%E6%80%A7%E6%84%9B%E8%A1%93%E6%8C%87%E5%8D%97-%E3%82%B8%E3%82%A7%E3%82%A4%E3%83%A0%E3%82%BA%E3%83%BBN-%E3%83%91%E3%82%A6%E3%82%A8%E3%83%AB/dp/4588162055/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1330195943&sr=1-1


----------



## AllureVanSanz

I'm all caught up with US releases. I apologize for not being able to tag international books as of yet.

Thanks to all who can and do tag my books.

Best,
Allure Van Sanz


----------



## ToniD

Caught up to here.

Thanks for all tags/likes in return.


----------



## Tess St John

Finally caught up...wow, lots of newbies!!  

Thanks for tags back, the books are in my siggy!


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.  

"Japanese Tagging" -  I for one (and probably many others) not able to tag your book since I couldn't find a way to tag because, well, I don't speak (or read) Japanese).  Sorry!


----------



## Honey Layne

Caught up on likes and tags for new releases and new authors.

Much love for likes and tags on my books!

*New Release: Snowflake*: erotic, erotic romance, romance, artist, erotic fiction, love story, sex, college romance, body painting, contemporary romance, adult romance, mild erotica, erotic adult romance, novelette, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Snowflake-Artist-Ecstasy-ebook/dp/B0075LYNBE/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1328478139&sr=1-4

*Paint Me Love*: erotic, erotic romance, romance, artist, erotic fiction, college romance, love story, sex, short story, erotic short story, contemporary romance, adult romance, mild erotica, young love, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Paint-Love-Artist-Ecstasy-ebook/dp/B006KT1RB6/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1327383888&sr=1-3

*Sweet Ginger*: erotic, erotic romance, romance, artist, erotic fiction, love story, sex, sexting, erotic photography, contemporary romance, adult romance, mild erotica, erotic adult romance, novelette, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Sweet-Ginger-Artist-Ecstasy-ebook/dp/B006SDLTSK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1326654619&sr=1-1


----------



## glc3

Hi Honey I tagged and liked your books. Please do the same for me. Could you also click the two reviews there as helpful. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YEKJXO



Honey Layne said:


> Caught up on likes and tags for new releases and new authors.
> 
> Much love for likes and tags on my books!
> 
> *New Release: Snowflake*: erotic, erotic romance, romance, artist, erotic fiction, love story, sex, college romance, body painting, contemporary romance, adult romance, mild erotica, erotic adult romance, novelette, kindle
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Snowflake-Artist-Ecstasy-ebook/dp/B0075LYNBE/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1328478139&sr=1-4
> 
> *Paint Me Love*: erotic, erotic romance, romance, artist, erotic fiction, college romance, love story, sex, short story, erotic short story, contemporary romance, adult romance, mild erotica, young love, kindle
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Paint-Love-Artist-Ecstasy-ebook/dp/B006KT1RB6/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1327383888&sr=1-3
> 
> *Sweet Ginger*: erotic, erotic romance, romance, artist, erotic fiction, love story, sex, sexting, erotic photography, contemporary romance, adult romance, mild erotica, erotic adult romance, novelette, kindle
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sweet-Ginger-Artist-Ecstasy-ebook/dp/B006SDLTSK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1326654619&sr=1-1


----------



## glc3

Hi Jeff I tagged and liked your books. Please do the same for me. I clicked your top reviews as helpful, could you also click the two reviews there as helpful. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YEKJXO



Jeff Menapace said:


> She's beautiful. She looks to have those big, lynx/bobcat-like ears  And good on you for rescuing her from a shelter.
> 
> Jeff


----------



## glc3

Hi Marie I tagged and liked your books. Please do the same for me. I clicked your top reviews as helpful, could you also click the two reviews there as helpful. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YEKJXO



Marie S said:


> Tabby mix. I got her from an animal rescue center.


----------



## glc3

Hi Kristine I tagged and liked your books. Please do the same for me. I clicked your top reviews as helpful, could you also click the two reviews there as helpful. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YEKJXO



Kristine Cayne said:


> Hi Caddy,
> I voted these down on both your books.
> 
> ~Kristine


----------



## glc3

Hi Anjasa I tagged and liked your books. Please do the same for me. Could you also click the two reviews there as helpful. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YEKJXO



Anjasa said:


> Sorry, I had to check them over and make sure they were all correct!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/After-Office-Hours-ebook/dp/B0074C0B7Y/ref=sr_1_32?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1330133075&sr=1-32
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Wheel-Deal-Forgotten-Thrones-ebook/dp/B0074C094E/ref=sr_1_11?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1330133062&sr=1-11
> 
> Will get to tagging others tomorrow now that my wrists are on the mend! (Too much writing and editing for me lately...!)


----------



## glc3

Hi Adrianna I tagged and liked your books. Please do the same for me. Could you also click the two reviews there as helpful. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YEKJXO



AdriannaWhite said:
 

> Hey all, finished uploaded all of my short stories, and was hoping to get some more tagging support. You've all been great, thanks.
> 
> They are all the links in my sig.


----------



## glc3

Hi AuthorVincent I tagged and liked your books. Please do the same for me. I clicked your top reviews as helpful, could you also click the two reviews there as helpful. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YEKJXO



AuthorVincent said:


> All liked and tagged up for tonight!
> 
> Mine:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005POWQT4
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Lukes-Situation-ebook/dp/B0073MVHOQ/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1328032435&sr=8-5


----------



## glc3

Hi Jack I tagged and liked your books. Please do the same for me. I clicked your top reviews as helpful, could you also click the two reviews there as helpful. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YEKJXO



JackDAlbrecht said:


> Okay, two and a half hours later I am done catching up on tags... It's been a while!
> 
> Please Help!
> 
> I only want five of my tags tagged
> 
> Use the TT Method If you haven't tagged me yet, then copy and paste this into the box:
> 
> dragons, epic fantasy, ya fantasy, fantasy, talking animals
> 
> Thats it, thanks!
> 
> P.S. We have a new book cover, what do you think?


----------



## glc3

Hi A. Rosario I tagged and liked your books. Please do the same for me. Could you also click the two reviews there as helpful. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YEKJXO



A. Rosaria said:


> caught up.


----------



## glc3

Hi Joyce I tagged and liked your books. Please do the same for me. Could you also click the two reviews there as helpful. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YEKJXO



joyce9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks a lot for tagging my book:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Arabic-Love-Poetry-Desert-Translations/dp/9197895474/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&qid=1330176638&sr=8-18
> 
> Thanks! I am also tagging your books.
> 
> Best!
> Joyce.


----------



## glc3

Hi Sullins I tagged and liked your books. Please do the same for me. I clicked your top reviews as helpful, could you also click the two reviews there as helpful. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YEKJXO



Sullins said:


> All caught up.
> 
> Please "like" and tag mine.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/LIVING-CONSCIOUS-HARMONY-Spiritual-ebook/dp/B006426YA8
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Living-Conscious-Harmony-Spiritual-Guide/dp/0984676716/ref=tmm_pap_title_0
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Kristine Cayne said:


> I like it! (And I've liked and tagged your book as requested).


Thanks! I got you back


----------



## Ken Magee

I've tagged, liked and 'yessed' reviews on a big bunch of the books above, I've also visited and Liked a few of the Author pages when the book really appealed to me. And I bought a book on my travels around Amazon.

Here are my links.

http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Tidings-ebook/dp/B0064TN0KS/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1323857307&sr=8-3

and .co.uk

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dark-Tidings-ebook/dp/B0064TN0KS/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1323857198&sr=1-2

Thanks, and I'll try and stay on top of reciprocating.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

ken magee

My amazon account doesn't let me tag in Japan


----------



## joyce9

Hi guys,
Thanks for the tags and likes:
http://www.amazon.com/Arabic-Love-Poetry-Desert-Translations/dp/9197895474/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&qid=1330264154&sr=8-18

I am also tagging your books.
Kindly
Joyce.


----------



## japanese tagging

For everyone's information:

I checked my tagging page recently. I've tagged over 4,000 books. So, in a reciprocal world, some of my tags would be at about 4,000. My highest tag, however, is a little over 1,000. 

So the reciprocity ratio seems to be about 1 to 4. 

That's just the nature of the beast unless newbies are required to tag a growing list, as was the case on one board. That requires a lot of dedication from volunteers, however. 

This explains why some newbies show up and your tags don't.


J.


----------



## Caddy

All caught up except for Japanese.  I got understand Japanese so how can I know what I am tagging?


----------



## Carolyn Evans-Dean

My how the list has grown in my absence...

I could use some tagging love for my book Bystander. It is now available in a kindle version so there are now 2 links to love, er..uh LIKE! 

I will be back in a little while to reciprocate. It seems that I've got a lot of reciprocating to do!

Paperback version - http://www.amazon.com/Bystander-Tale-End-World-Knew/dp/1453760482/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1330275604&sr=8-4

Kindle version - http://www.amazon.com/Bystander-ebook/dp/B00756PYRG/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1330275604&sr=8-6

Preferred Tags - teotwawki, eotwawki, emp, survival, homesteading, electro magnetic pulse, fiction, romance, terrorist, general fiction, novel, apocalypse tale, electromagnetic pulse, bystander, healing

Edited to add:

I have tagged the following authors:

Marie S
Joyce9
GLC3
JackDAlbrecht
Ken Magee
Honey Layne - Got your newest
D.A. Boulter - I somehow missed one of yours in the past but I caught it
Feenix
Jeff Menapace
maryapryl
Grace Elliott - I tagged Cat Pies
Brent Knowles
Ed O'Dell
Sullins
Leia Shaw
AuthorVincent
cblewgolf
Sarah Woodbury
plalvarez5
A. Rosaria - I got your newer ones
Harpwriter
Teddy Jacobs
Kristine Cayne
Rachelle Vaughn
Ruth Nestvold
Charlie Venkman


----------



## Marie S

Jeff Menapace said:


> She's beautiful. She looks to have those big, lynx/bobcat-like ears  And good on you for rescuing her from a shelter.
> 
> Jeff


Thanks 

I've tagged everyone up to here.


----------



## R. Garcia

OK, clicked till my arm hurt and tagged a bunch. Please tag mine when you have a chance.

These are my tags:

fiction, adventures, inspirational, family, parenting, children, fatherhood, aging, growing up, short stories, daughters

Just copy and paste into the box next to the "Add" button and then click on it. Finally click on "agree with these tags".

My book is: http://www.amazon.com/The-Sun-Zebra-ebook/dp/B006AC5FCU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1330292243&sr=1-1

Thank you!

R. Garcia


----------



## Ken Magee

@Carolyn You are tagged, liked and your reviews are 'yessed'.

Anyone who fancies the same, please tag, like and yes me at,,,

http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Tidings-ebook/dp/B0064TN0KS/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1323857307&sr=8-3

and for the UK ...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dark-Tidings-ebook/dp/B0064TN0KS/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1323857198&sr=1-2

Reciprocating is good!!


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

All caught up except for Japanese.  The reason your's are not showing up is because the tags we give you won't show up on the Japanese amazon unless we have purchase something from the Japanese amazon.  I am not sure if you are for sale in america, but if you are they should show up on amazon.com when we tag it on amazon.com. Put a link to amazon.com page and we will tag it.

Please Help!

I only want five of my tags tagged

Use the TT Method If you haven't tagged me yet, then copy and paste this into the box:

dragons, epic fantasy, ya fantasy, fantasy, talking animals

Thats it, thanks!


----------



## 48209

Wow I'll never catch up but I went through where I left off and tried to give as many people a boost as possible!

Thanks to everyone who tagged me


----------



## Carolyn Evans-Dean

Caitie Quinn said:


> Wow I'll never catch up but I went through where I left off and tried to give as many people a boost as possible!
> 
> Thanks to everyone who tagged me


Tagged you Caitie!


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up again!


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

All caught up myself, thanks for the tags!


----------



## joyce9

Hi guys,
I would appreciate to have some more tags and likes:

http://www.amazon.com/Arabic-Love-Poetry-Desert-Translations/dp/9197895474/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&qid=1330264154&sr=8-18

I am also tagging your books.
Kindly
Joyce.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up!


----------



## Caddy

Thanks everyone.  All tagged up.  Have a great start to the week.


----------



## jaychi

Hi guys,

I am new here. i don't how I can be tagged and how I can tag others. Thanks!


----------



## kahuna

Ken McGee
JayChi

Tagged ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna

Report to moderator 98.108.209.49

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

KAHUNA


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Caitie Quinn

jaychi: I tagged one of your books, the others have nothing to tag. 
To tag someone's book, you need to go to their link and scroll to the bottom of the page and click on the boxes.


----------



## Sullins

glc3 said:


> Hi Sullins I tagged and liked your books. Please do the same for me. I clicked your top reviews as helpful, could you also click the two reviews there as helpful. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YEKJXO


Done! Also getting caught up right now on new additions.


----------



## seventhspell

Hi caught and new to me today were,

Kristine Cayne
CharlieVenkman
Sullins
Anjasa
ken magee
Carolyn Evans-Dean
Caitie Quinn

My links are in my signature thanks for any tags back


----------



## ToniD

All caught up.

Thanks for tags/likes in return!


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Caught up to here!

Please Help!

I only want five of my tags tagged

Use the TT Method If you haven't tagged me yet, then copy and paste this into the box:

dragons, epic fantasy, ya fantasy, fantasy, talking animals

Thanks!


----------



## Guest

JackDAlbrecht = Done.

Now it's time to catch up with the last two-three pages. And my ones for exchange.

I need some like and tag for my new beauty.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007B3D2F4 (Amazon US Digital Edition)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007B3D2F4 (Amazon UK Digital Edition)

And here are the old ones.
The new tags for these three; spirituality, fairy tale, volume 1, epic fantasy, fantasy, demon, angel, angeni, angels, adventure, young adult fantasy, supernatural, fiction, crystal shade, ya fantasy
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00660MU8I (Amazon US Digital Edition)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/9630826879 (Amazon US Paperback)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00660MU8I (Amazon UK Digital Edition)

And the new tags for these two; jack kelly, pale moonlight, 7 post meridiem, 7pm, detective, noir, short story, fiction, series, detective story, new york, 1930, historical fiction, novelette
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006GAE4B4 (Amazon US Digital Edition)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006GAE4B4 (Amazon UK Digital Edition)


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

I'm all caught up again. Thanks for the tags--don't worry about the others--I would love it if you'd like and tag _The Uninvited Guest_.

http://www.amazon.com/Uninvited-Guest-Gareth-Medieval-Mystery/dp/1470111020/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1329685937&sr=1-10

http://www.amazon.com/Uninvited-Gareth-Medieval-Mystery-ebook/dp/B007B2G3U6/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1329685937&sr=1-10

Thanks!


----------



## Guest

Sarah ---> Done.


----------



## MartinLake

Since moving to the south of France I've not had internet access apart from infrequent visits to Cafes.  So I'm way behind on swapping tags.  I shall start back on this from tomorrow.

Martin Lake


----------



## Ken Magee

@Tessa - you're liked, tagged and reviews are 'yessed'!

For anyone who fancies a visit...

http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Tidings-ebook/dp/B0064TN0KS/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1323857307&sr=8-3

and here's the UK equivalent...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dark-Tidings-ebook/dp/B0064TN0KS/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1323857198&sr=1-2

Thanks and I do Like back.


----------



## Grace Elliot

MartinLake said:


> Since moving to the south of France I've not had internet access apart from infrequent visits to Cafes. So I'm way behind on swapping tags. I shall start back on this from tomorrow.
> 
> Martin Lake


'Artful' needs some tags. Please could you add some so the tagging faeries can get to work.
G x


----------



## Guest

Please tag and like "Seattle On Ice" and "Billionaires, Bullets, Exploding Monkeys."

Best of luck everybody!


----------



## AuthorVincent

Wow went away for a 3 day weekend and was amazed to see how many new posts there were! All caught up liking and tagging though!

Mine:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005POWQT4

http://www.amazon.com/Lukes-Situation-ebook/dp/B0073MVHOQ/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1328032435&sr=8-5


----------



## Jena H

I'm tagged up since last visit. A couple of things: I re-added "Nobody's Perfect" just today. Also, I have a new YA adventure out, its in both ebook and paperback.

*Tags:* patriots, revolutionary war, teen, teen adventure, time travel, young adult, young adult adventure

*Ebook*: http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK

*Paperback:* http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Revolutionary-J-Y-Harris/dp/1469933314

~~~~~~
*Japanese:* I'm repeating that it's not possible for me to tag your book on Amazon.co.jp. If I could, I certainly would, but I can't. I'm sure a lot of others can't either. I wish there were some way around it.

Also, for *newbies:* we suggest you go back and tag *five pages*. You don' have to do all 945 pages!!  Please include tags in your post, or if the book already has tags, we can use those.


----------



## jaychi

hi kahuna and liam.judge,

I just tagged you. Thanks!


----------



## jaychi

hi atteberry and author vincent,

I just tagged your book. Can you tag mine? Thanks!


----------



## Heather Ross

Caught up!

@Martin Lake - Mr. Toad's Wedding is not linked to its sale page and Artful needs tags.

@jaychi - I liked and tagged some of your books, but some don't have tags.

Thanks for likes and tags!

Please copy and past the tags below using the TT method since the TT method only shows the first ten tags. Otherwise, click on See All Tags and check the first fifteen.
Thanks!

*Tags for Highway 90*: young adult, young adult suspense, teen, teen drama, college, life lessons, drama, short story, novelette, death, ebook, love, freedom, small town, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Highway-90-ebook/dp/B006S4CYB0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1326580333&sr=1-1

*Tags for Johnny Mustang:* 
childrens books, illustrated childrens book, childrens, boys, western, adventure, wild west, wild horses, horses, illustrated, fiction, picture book, cowboy, ebook, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Johnny-Mustang-Adventure-Begins-ebook/dp/B006SA3MPG/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1326580404&sr=1-1


----------



## Ryan Patrick

Has anyone actually noticed a change in sales after getting tons of tags on their book? I'm not knocking this at all. I totally support tagging and have maybe been tagging other authors for about a month. It's too soon for me to make any snap judgements as if this really helps sales but what have you all noticed? 

I'd like to maybe hear from someone who has had a considerable amount of tags on their book for over six months or a year. I've just noticed though that the most tagged books aren't always the best selling ones. So I'd love to get some feedback from other authors. 

I'm definitely going to continue tagging away though so I would love all of the tags I can get and I will give as many as I can.


----------



## jaychi

Hi Heather Ross,

I tagged highway 90. yeah I am new to this so I added my tags only now. Thanks!


----------



## jaychi

Hi Ddark,

I just tagged Twist. Can you tag mine? You have great rankings. 

How do you get the editorial reviews?

Thanks!


----------



## jaychi

hi ryan patrick,

I just tagged your books. can you tag mine? I think tagging helps in higher Amazon search rankings but that's only my opinion.


----------



## MartinLake

Got to go to meet our visitors so have only had time to tag Heather Ross and Ryan Patrick today.

Please tag my new novel Artful (thanks for alerting me to the error Heather) The Lost King: Resistance, Wasteland, For King and Country and anything else you wish.  However, Mr Toad's Wedding is not linked to the Amazon site for some reason so I'll fix this later in the week when I'll start retagging.


----------



## Ryan Patrick

Martin thank you for the tags. I just tagged all of your books too, 

Jaychi, besides your first book that has one tag on it (romance) none of your other books have tags that I can click on. Have you added your tags to your books yet? Let me know and I will gladly tag your books in the future..


----------



## Keith Houghton

Please feel free to tag my crime thriller* 'Killing Hope'* and my science fiction adventure* 'Uth'* as you see fit.
It goes without saying I'll reciprocate with pleasure (oh, I just did)! 

*KILLING HOPE* _on US Amazon_ - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006BZIXZM/
*KILLING HOPE* _on UK Amazon_ - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006BZIXZM

*UTH* _on US Amazon_ - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005JZ4UV6
*UTH* _on UK Amazon_ - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005JZ4UV6/

Thanks in advance and have a super-diddly-duper day!

Keith


----------



## Caddy

All caught up except for jaychi.  jaychi you say you have tags for your books, but the second from last has none and the last one only has "free" yet the book is not free.  Once you have tags for all of your books I will gladly tag them.  

MartinLake I am jealous.  It must be wonderful to live in the South of France!


----------



## tallulahgrace

I'm caught up with those books that have tags.

Here's my new one, would love some likes and tags.

Trapped in Spaulding Manor
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007960XQ4

ghost, novella, romance, victorian mansion, ghost story, kindle, tallulah grace, cheap read, haunting, haunted house, haunted romance, paranormal romance, romantic ghost story

Thanks!
Tallulah

http://www.books2heart.com  Free Ads for Indie Authors


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Sarah Woodbury
DDark (new book)
MartinLake (new book)
Keith Houghton

RyanPatrick: I have been tagging for over a year and my sales have tripled since then. Giving your book away for free for a few days through a kindle promotion is another good way to improve sales, as it improves a book's ranking and then improve's it's sales after the free promotion.


----------



## joyce9

I would appreciate very much if you can tag and like my book:

http://www.amazon.com/Arabic-Love-Poetry-Desert-Translations/dp/9197895474/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&qid=1330264154&sr=8-18

I am also tagging your books.
Kindly
Joyce.


----------



## William Woodall

I'd be grateful if everybody could tag and like my new book. Link is below.

Thanks!


----------



## AllureVanSanz

I tagged the new stuff! 

Good luck everyone, with the new publishings and recent works.

Thanks for taking the time out of your day to tag. My books are in my signature.

Best,
AyVee


----------



## Seanathin23

Tagged up to here. As always thanks to everybody who has tagged my stuff.


----------



## Honey Layne

Caught up!

@jaychi - some of your books don't have tags, so I left them alone.

Much love for likes and tags on my books!

*New Release: Snowflake:* erotic, erotic romance, romance, artist, erotic fiction, love story, sex, college romance, body painting, contemporary romance, adult romance, mild erotica, erotic adult romance, novelette, kindle

[URL=http://www.amazon.com/Snowflake-Artist-Ecstasy-ebook/dp/B0075LYNBE/ref=sr_1_4]http://www.amazon.com/Snowflake-Artist-Ecstasy-ebook/dp/B0075LYNBE/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1328478139&sr=1-4[/url]

*Paint Me Love:* erotic, erotic romance, romance, artist, erotic fiction, college romance, love story, sex, short story, erotic short story, contemporary romance, adult romance, mild erotica, young love, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Paint-Love-Artist-Ecstasy-ebook/dp/B006KT1RB6/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1327383888&sr=1-3

*Sweet Ginger:* erotic, erotic romance, romance, artist, erotic fiction, love story, sex, sexting, erotic photography, contemporary romance, adult romance, mild erotica, erotic adult romance, novelette, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Sweet-Ginger-Artist-Ecstasy-ebook/dp/B006SDLTSK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1326654619&sr=1-1


----------



## RuthNestvold

I've got a leap year promotion going on tomorrow: my novel YSEULT will be free for 24 hours! Grab yourselves a copy and pass the wrod along. 

My books and preferred tags:

Tags:

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": Arthurian, historical fantasy, epic fantasy, fantasy, King Arthur, Tristan and Isolde, Dark Ages, Sub-Roman Britain, historical romance, celtic, Britain, Ireland

http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/

"Dragon Time and Other Stories": fantasy, fantasy short story, YA fantasy, dragons, witches, princess, fairy tales, young adult, historical fantasy, magic, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Time-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B006UMIU8G/

"Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology, sci-fi romance, novella, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/

"Never Ever After": fantasy, fantasy short story, fairy tales, celtic, legends, revisionist fairy tales, irish legends, Cinderella, Faerie, short stories

http://www.amazon.com/Never-Ever-After-Stories-ebook/dp/B0072V9HDQ/

"If Tears Were Wishes and Other Short Stories": fantasy, contemporary fantasy, short stories, Egypt, Eugene, Oregon, Taiwan, Taipei, Kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Tears-Wishes-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B0078G2EFI/

I will now go back and catch up with folks since my last visit.

Ruth


----------



## bazmaz

Well I'm back on catch up on the last couple of pages. As always - tags to my two books really appreciated.

http://www.amazon.com/What-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ

http://www.amazon.com/More-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B0075KOZF4/ref=pd_sim_kstore_4?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ

Thank you!


----------



## RuthNestvold

All caught up to here (at least for those books with tags and that aren't in Japanese *g*). 

Remember to get your copy of Yseult tomorrow.


----------



## jaychi

honey lane and ryan patrick,

i am sorry. i don't know why my tags are not showing but I think I fixed it. i am new to this. i have tagged your books again. thanks for tagging mine


----------



## jaychi

Hi keith Houghton,

I have tagged your books UTH and killing zone. Can you tag mine?

Nice rankings you have there. How did you get the editorial reviews?

Thanks!


----------



## jaychi

hi bazmas,

I have tagged your book "ukelele". Can you tag mine? Thanks!


----------



## jaychi

Hi caddy,

I tagged gastien 1 and 2. Thanks for tagging.

How did you get the editorial reviews? Nice rankings


----------



## CharlieVenkman

All caught up since my last visit...it's great to see those tags going up!

I would love the following tags for STRIKE: THE HERO FROM THE SKY:

superhero, adventure, fantasy, high school, science fiction, superhero novel, teen, young adult, young adult adventure, coming of age, super hero novel, young adult fantasy,
young adult science fiction

Thanks everyone!
http://www.amazon.com/Strike-Hero-STRIKE-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B006ZE6FDG/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Kenji

All tagged up with new authors and new releases:

jimkukral - x1
Jena H - x1 new
Ryan Patrick - x1 new
Jeff Tompkins - x1
Sarah Woodbury - x1 new
BrentKnowles - x3
William Trelawny - x1
herocious - x4
tallulahgrace - x1 new
Jim Chaseley - x1
Anjasa - x2
Sullins - x1
AuthorVincent - x2
Teddy Jacobs - x1 new
RachelleVaughn - x2
Kristine Cayne - x2
CharlieVenkman - x1
maryapryl - x1
joyce9 - x1
cblewgolf - x3
AdriannaWhite - x5
JackDAlbrecht - x1
ken magee - x1
R. Garcia - x1
Caitie Quinn - x1
MartinLake - x6
DDark - x1 new
Keith Houghton - x2
William Woodall - x1 new

New authors don't forget there's also the UK Author Tag Exchange for your UK books.

Kenji

*Current Releases:*


 *The Spyder and the Spy: Episode 1* - US Edition

*Preferred tags:*
short fiction,espionage,intrigue,tales of intrigue,spy stories,spy thriller,erotic romance,mystery and suspense,romantic suspense,romantic thriller,sensual romance,sexy romance,suspense,suspense stories,suspense thriller



 *Step Into My Parlor - The Spyder and the Spy: Episode 2* - US Edition

*Preferred tags:*
short fiction,espionage,intrigue,tales of intrigue,spy stories,spy thriller,erotic romance,mystery and suspense,romantic suspense,romantic thriller,sensual romance,sexy romance,suspense,suspense stories,suspense thriller



 *In A Little Corner Sly - The Spyder and the Spy: Episode 3* - US Edition

*Preferred tags:*
short fiction,espionage,intrigue,tales of intrigue,spy stories,spy thriller,erotic romance,mystery and suspense,romantic suspense,romantic thriller,sensual romance,sexy romance,suspense,suspense stories,suspense thriller


----------



## jaychi

Hi ruth nesvold,

i have tagged your books. can you tag mine?

Great covers you have there? Did you design it by yourself?

Where did you get editorial reveiws?

Thanks!


----------



## friedgreen

All tagged up


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

William Woodall (new book)

Caught up with all the other books.


----------



## Keith Houghton

Jaychi, Kenji and others ... thanks for tagging! I will certainly do the same for you books!

The only other thing I ask of you is that on this link *KILLING HOPE* _on US Amazon_ - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006BZIXZM/ please IGNORE all the sci-fi tags and open up all the CRIME tags and click on those instead.

Somebody decided to put a whole raft of sci-fi tags on my crime thriller book which don't apply to it at all! 
If you expand all the available tags you'll see that the crime ones are hidden but 'taggable' .... so please tag those and not the first lot of sci-fi!!!! 

This only applies to this link *KILLING HOPE* _on US Amazon_ - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006BZIXZM/
The other book pages have the correct tags.

THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP!!!!

Keith 

And here again are my links again for new taggers ...

*KILLING HOPE* _on US Amazon_ - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006BZIXZM/
*KILLING HOPE* _on UK Amazon_ - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006BZIXZM

*UTH* _on US Amazon_ - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005JZ4UV6
*UTH* _on UK Amazon_ - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005JZ4UV6/


----------



## joyce9

I would appreciate very much if you can tag and like my book:

http://www.amazon.com/Arabic-Love-Poetry-Desert-Translations/dp/9197895474/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&qid=1330264154&sr=8-18

I am also tagging your books.
Kindly
Joyce.


----------



## Michael Cargill

Hello! First time I am having a go at this here and I am linking the US and UK versions. (The links didn't work before but they do now!)

_Shades of Grey_ - tag as short story, thriller, WW2, fiction
UK
US

_Diary of a Dork_ - tag as humour, satire, parody
US
UK

I shall go back through the thread and repay the favour of course.


----------



## Caddy

Michael Cargill, your links are not working.

Jaychi, you still don't have tags listed for your books.  For a couple you have 1 tag word.  You can have up to 15.  Go down where it says tags and type in the tags you want and enter.  I will gladly tag for you once there are tag words there.  Thanks for tagging mine and thanks for the compliment.  The Editorial Reviews are snippiets taken from people who do book reviews (not general readers doing reviews, but those who do reviews) and book bloggers who do the same.  Also, you don't have to post a separate thread for each person you tag.  

Just go back 5 pages and tag everyone's books.  

To those of you who keep asking for UK tags, it has been mentioned several times that unless we have bought something on that site we can't tag you.    There is a separate thread for UK I believe.  Sorry I can't tag you.


----------



## Caddy

*Please use the tt method on my books. I have two pages of tags for book 1 and 2 kindle books, so you would have to click on both pages to manually check them. It is a hassle, so please use "tt" (Copy the tags below, go to page, hit "like" if you will and then type tt and when the box comes up right click and hit paste. *

*Here are the tags to use for both books (and if you are so inclined, I would love some "likes" for each book):*
historical fiction novels, love stories, historical drama, series, nineteenth century Paris, historical fiction, saga, family saga, historical saga, drama, fiction saga, drama books, Montmartre, bohemain Paris, French historical fiction

*Please do not choose other tags, including the romance ones. My books are no longer in the romance category*

Here are the four links:

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1328054929&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1328054929&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1328055001&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny/dp/146809081X/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1328055001&sr=1-1

Thank you very much!


----------



## Caddy

If you have not yet done so, could you please help?

I want to get rid of most of the romance tags for this book!

If you would kindly go to the following links and hit "agree with these tags" then you get vote a tag down. *You click on the little envelope by each tag and select "no". Please say "no" for:*

Historical romance
French romance
Romance

for the kindle and paperback:

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1328054929&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1328054929&sr=8-2

If you see that you had checks on these three, then please instead check one of the french historical fiction, fiction saga, family saga, historical fiction novels, whichever of these you wish, for as many checkmarks as you have left.

THANK YOU!


----------



## Kenji

Keith Houghton said:


> Somebody decided to put a whole raft of sci-fi tags on my crime thriller book which don't apply to it at all!
> If you expand all the available tags you'll see that the crime ones are hidden but 'taggable' .... so please tag those and not the first lot of sci-fi!!!!


Hi Keith,

Unchecked SiFi related tags on Killing Hope and selected crime related tags. Also if people click on "Agree with these tags?" they can vote "down" those same SiFi related tags, which I did as well.

Kenji


----------



## ToniD

All caught up, except for jaychi (no tags showing) and Michael (links don't work).

Thanks for all tags/likes in return!


----------



## joyce9

Thanks for the tags and likes:
http://www.amazon.com/Arabic-Love-Poetry-Desert-Translations/dp/9197895474/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&qid=1330264154&sr=8-18

I am also tagging your books.
Kindly
Joyce


----------



## Feenix

Okay! All caught up!

Tonight I've tagged and liked these stupendous authors:

JY Harris
Tess St. John
George L Cook III
Ken Magee
Carolyn Evans-Dean
R Garcia
Caitie Quinn
Martin Lake
Dannika Dark
Keith Houghton
William Woodall
Barry Maz
Michael Cargill

JayChi -- needs to add tags!

And for me, just tag and like Betrovia

http://www.amazon.com/Betrovia-Land-of-ebook/dp/B005C1K1RY/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Thanks bunches! 

Happy Leap Day!


----------



## Jena H

Okay, tagged up again.


----------



## jaychi

Hi Caddy,

Arrggh! I have added the tags. I don't know what I am doing wrong. I'll try again.

Where do you get those editorial reviews? How can I find them?

What do you mean I don't need to make another post if I tag them or not? How will they know that I need to be tagged as well?

Thanks for the help! Sorry for my ignorance.



Caddy said:


> Michael Cargill, your links are not working.
> 
> Jaychi, you still don't have tags listed for your books. For a couple you have 1 tag word. You can have up to 15. Go down where it says tags and type in the tags you want and enter. I will gladly tag for you once there are tag words there. Thanks for tagging mine and thanks for the compliment. The Editorial Reviews are snippiets taken from people who do book reviews (not general readers doing reviews, but those who do reviews) and book bloggers who do the same. Also, you don't have to post a separate thread for each person you tag.
> 
> Just go back 5 pages and tag everyone's books.
> 
> To those of you who keep asking for UK tags, it has been mentioned several times that unless we have bought something on that site we can't tag you.  There is a separate thread for UK I believe. Sorry I can't tag you.


----------



## jaychi

tagged toniD and feenix books.


----------



## Katie Salidas

Hey guys! It's been a few months but i'm back from hiatus, and I have a new release. I was hoping I could get some tagging love.

Here's the link
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007415JD6/ref=cm_sw_r_fa_dp_YHgspb1ANQK3A

I'll go ahead and start working on your tags now too.


----------



## Cody Young

I'm new to this whole tagging lark - but learning fast. I've tagged the most recent additions and would be most grateful for some help with mine
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0061YB77E/?tag=kbpst-20
It's a paranormal romance with time-travel and vampires 
Many thanks
Cody


----------



## Guest

Please tag and like Seattle On Ice and BBEM.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Haven't been here in a few weeks and I need to catch up badly - but would you folks show a little love to my latest release SUDDEN DEATH OVERTIME - a tale of vampires, hockey and canlit?

http://www.amazon.com/Sudden-Death-Overtime-ebook/dp/B0077ZR2TS/ref=pd_rhf_dp_p_t_1

Any support would be muchly appreciated.


----------



## Guest

My new release, Crystal Shade: Episodes #1. Please tag her;
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007FFUQPC


----------



## Bojan Miladinovic

Tagged (last 7 pages)
use TT with taggs:
book recommendations, comedy, contemporary, contemporary fiction, fiction, fun, multicultural, romance, suspense, urban fiction, contemporary romance, drama, kindle, love, contemporary drama


----------



## tallulahgrace

I'm caught up.

Here's my new one, would love some likes and tags.

Trapped in Spaulding Manor
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007960XQ4

ghost, novella, romance, victorian mansion, ghost story, kindle, tallulah grace, cheap read, haunting, haunted house, haunted romance, paranormal romance, romantic ghost story

Thanks!
Tallulah

http://www.books2heart.com  Free Ads for Indie Authors


----------



## otterific

Here is my latest book, just published today. It needs some tags to get going. Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/Yellowstone-Awakening-Romance-ebook/dp/B007FGNYNC/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1330607552&sr=1-1

and a repost of my other two titles:

http://www.amazon.com/Yellowstone-Heart-Song-Romance-ebook/dp/B006SS09A4/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1330607621&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Yellowstone-Redemption-Romance-ebook/dp/B0073H4NYC/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Off to drink my morning coffee and tag a few more pages.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Michael Cargill
Katie Salidas (new book)
Cody Young
Steve Vernon (new book)
Guardian (new book)
otterific (new book)


----------



## kahuna

D Dark
Keith Houghton
Joyce9
William Woodall
Michael Cargill
Cody Young

Tagged ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Hi guys! Thanks for tagging the Uninvited Guest, and now I have another one for you, just released today, if you would be so kind to like and tag it:

http://www.amazon.com/Winds-Time-After-Cilmeri-ebook/dp/B007FMJ296/ref=sr_1_11?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1330616922&sr=1-11

If all you have time for is to 'like' it, I would be grateful. Meanwhile, I'm all caught up. Thanks so much!


----------



## Caddy

All caught up to here.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Keith Houghton said:


> Please feel free to tag my crime thriller* 'Killing Hope'* and my science fiction adventure* 'Uth'* as you see fit.
> It goes without saying I'll reciprocate with pleasure (oh, I just did)!
> 
> Keith


Someone erred and copy/pasted the tags from my book, "Prey" on Keith's book "Killing Hope" *KILLING HOPE* _on US Amazon_ - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006BZIXZM/

Please click on his link and DOWN-VOTE the Science fiction tags on the above book.

They also copy/pasted them onto *UTH* _on US Amazon_ - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005JZ4UV6. However, that book is Science-Fiction, so many of the tags may apply. Please DOWN-VOTE: cat fiction, d.a. boulter, and short story

Keith: You might want to list the tags that you want for your books. I'm sorry this happened--I didn't do it.

PS: I'm caught up.


----------



## Jeff Menapace

All tagged and liked up.

Please copy and paste the tags below, and then give the following tales some love:

Tags: horror, suspense, thriller, jeff menapace, supernatural, monsters, dark, scary, evil, kindle, fear, mystery, creepy


Tags: horror, suspense, thriller, jeff menapace, evil, supernatural, fear, crime thriller, kindle, demons, monsters, dark, scary, bizarro


Tags: mystery, suspense, paranoia, thriller, conspiracy, Jeff Menapace, psychological thrillers, fear, dark, kindle


Thanks!

Jeff


----------



## Stephen Penner

Okay, caught up to here. I liked and tagged the following authors:

Jeff Menapace
Sarak Woodbury
Peggy Henderson
Yallulah Grace
Bojan Miladinovic
Istvan Szabo & Orlanda Szabo
Cody Young
Katie Salidas
Shawn Wells
J.Y. Harris
Toni Dwiggens
Michael Cargill
Joyce Akesson
Keith Houghton
Charlie Wood
Barry Maz
Honey Layne
William Woodall
Ryan Patrick
Martin Lake
Ruth Thompson
Heather Ross
Dannika Dark
Jack D. Albrecht Jr
Catie Quinn
Carolyn Evans-Dean
Sullins Stuart
Tessa Stokes
Ken Magee
Grace Elliot
Vincent Bivona
George L. Cook III
R. Garcia

Whew! That's a lot. Good reminder to check in here frequently.
...as always, tags appreciated, books in my signature line. Thanks!


----------



## angiemccullagh

Okay, I tagged, liked, and voted until my wrist went limp.

I'd love it if you'd tag my YA novel. (Novel in signature). Preferred tags are Young Adult, Teen, 2.99 Kindle Book, teen love, teen romance, and ya coming of age.

But if you just want to click whatever is there already I'd really appreciate it!

Thank you!!!


----------



## Kristine Cayne

ken magee said:


> Anyone who fancies the same, please tag, like and yes me at,,,
> http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Tidings-ebook/dp/B0064TN0KS/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1323857307&sr=8-3


Liked, tagged and yessed! Sorry, I can't take in the UK


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up--gee, went away for a couple of days and lots of new ones, congrats!


----------



## John Daulton

So, if I get this right, I should go to your books (as many of you as I can work in anyway), scroll down to the listed tags already there and vote "yes" to them? (Plus click "like" at the top). Correct?  (Yes, I was too lazy to read all 900+ pages).


----------



## Amyshojai

John Daulton said:


> So, if I get this right, I should go to your books (as many of you as I can work in anyway), scroll down to the listed tags already there and vote "yes" to them? (Plus click "like" at the top). Correct? (Yes, I was too lazy to read all 900+ pages).


We recommend you just go back 6 pages to catch all the "regulars" in the thread. Go to the book page, hit "tt" on your keyboard and that will open the tag window, then just highlight/drag those tags into the box and then "save." Note: just clicking "agree" won't add numbers to the existing tags...but yes, "liking" is encouraged. Hope this helps.

I tagged your books but the "auction" book doesn't have tags yet.


----------



## MartinLake

Today I've tagged:

Peggy Henderson
Liam Judge
Sarah Woodbury
Caddy Rowland
Jeff Menapace
Stephen Penner
Angie McCullagh
Kristine Cayne
Amy Shojai
John Daulton (John you had no tags on the second novel so I didn't do that.)

I'd be grateful for any tags especially of Artful my new novel.  (Though please feel free to do others.)

Thanks


----------



## Kristine Cayne

Caught up to here.

Here's mine again for the new folks:

_Deadly Obsession_

*Preferred Tags*: romantic suspense, stalking, stalker, suspense thriller, thriller, sexy, widow, kristine cayne, obsessive love, photography,contemporary romance, action, hollywood, celebrity, movie star, sexy romance, romance

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B006SP32Q0
Print: http://amzn.com/0984903402

_Hearts and Arrows_

*Preferred Tags*: david g pearce, david wailing, kristine cayne, lexi revellian, lou wellman, short story collection, talli rolland, ann madden-walsh, cecilia peartree, short stories

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B00764VOT4

Thank you!
Kristine


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Thanks for the likes and tags everyone! I really appreciate it! Caught up again on the new ones on this page.

http://www.amazon.com/Winds-Time-After-Cilmeri-ebook/dp/B007FMJ296/ref=sr_1_11?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1330616922&sr=1-11


----------



## John Daulton

Amyshojai said:


> We recommend you just go back 6 pages to catch all the "regulars" in the thread. Go to the book page, hit "tt" on your keyboard and that will open the tag window, then just highlight/drag those tags into the box and then "save." Note: just clicking "agree" won't add numbers to the existing tags...but yes, "liking" is encouraged. Hope this helps.
> 
> I tagged your books but the "auction" book doesn't have tags yet.


Sweet, thanks. That made things easy. And thanks for tagging, those of you did. Very cool.

I didn't make it back six pages (yikes, that's a lot!), so will work backwards over the next few days. But I did get all of these so far:
CharlieVenkman
Kenji
Jaychi (some of yours didn't have any, or only 1)
Friedgreen
Keith Houghton (I think I did what you asked with only the crime ones&#8230; hope it worked like you want.)
Joyce9
Michael Cargill
ToniD
Feenix
Katie Salidas
Cody Young
Attebery
Steve Vernon
Gaurdian
Bojan Miladinovic
Tallulahgrace
Otterific
Liam.judge
Kahuna
Sarah Woodbury
Caddy
D.A. Boulter (all except 1; I couldn't get Steadfasting to open, and I tried 3 times)
Jeff Menapace
Stephen Penner
Angiemccullagh
Kristine Cayne
Amyshojai
MartinLake


----------



## Anjasa

Phew, think I got them all.

Here's mine, in case my last post was missed.

 ​


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up once again! 

--------------

Here's mine for the new people:

The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia
Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Kitchen Witch

Hello everyone,

It's been some time since I visited, because I've been working on a new book. I've departed from my dank, horror theme and took my boat to sail the torrential waters of fantasy erotica! If you would kindly help me to tag my new release I'd be very grateful. For myself, I caught up only one page back, but I plan to go further.

Here's the book : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007FGOX6E preferred tags are romance, erotica, fantasy, medieval fantasy, sex, adventure and similar if they come to your minds. Thank you so much!

And If you're feeling generous, here's the old book : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005AU8LHY just tick those that are already there. Thanks guys!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Sarah Woodbury (new book)
Keith Houghton: i voted down unwanted tags
angie mccullagh
John Daulton
Kitchen Witch


----------



## seventhspell

Hi caught up and new for me today were
Sarah Woodbury
ken magee
Jena H, new one good luck
DDark new one good luck
Heather Ross already tagged
MartinLake new one good luck
Keith Houghton
Michael Cargill
Katie Salidas new one good luck
Cody Young
Steve Vernon new one good luck
otterific good luck wiht your new one
angiemccullagh
John Daulton
Kitchen Witch


My links are in my signature line thanks for any tags back.


----------



## Seanathin23

Tagged up to here, and as always thanks for the tags


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up today. Off to the salt mines...


----------



## Carolyn Evans-Dean

I am all caught up! My titles are in my signature. Just tagged the following:

Jaychi
Sullins
Guardian
Martin Lake
Attebery
Jena H
DDark
Ryan Patrick
Keith Houghton - Corrected tags on Killing Hope
Tallulah Grace - Tagged your new one!
William Woosall
Seanathin23
Honey Layne
Bazmaz
Michael Cargill
Kenjii - No tags on Up A Winding Stair so I just liked it
Feenix
Katie Salidas
Cody Young
Steve Vernon
Bojan Milodinovic
Otterific
Jeff Menapace
Angie McCullagh
Stephen Penner
Kristine Cayne
John Daulton
Anjasa
Kitchen Witch


----------



## Caddy

All caught up to here.

D.A. Boulter and Keith Houghton I voted down the tags you asked us to.  I hope both of you will do the same for me on Gastien Part 1: The Cost of the Dream if you have not already.  I want romance, historical romance and french romance voted down on both the paperback and ebook.  

Kriatine Cayne, your books sounds good!  I will have to read it.


----------



## John Daulton

Caught up:
Kitchen Witch
Seanathin23
Seventhspell
Carolyne Evans-Dean


----------



## kahuna

Kitchen Witch
John Daulton
Angie McCullagh

Tagged ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up...hope everyone has a super weekend!


----------



## Ryan Patrick

I'm all caught up. Thank you all for tagging me back. Much appreciated.


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up again.


----------



## Kristine Cayne

Caddy said:


> Kristine Cayne, your books sounds good! I will have to read it.


Likewise, Caddy


----------



## Seanathin23

And taged to hear, ah slow days at work.


----------



## Jena H

All tagged up.  Back at the end of the weekend.  Enjoy!


----------



## AllureVanSanz

All caught up! My books are in my signature.

See you all on the flip side of the weekend.

Take Care
AyVee


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Likes and tags for The Uninvited Guest and Winds of Time are much appreciated!

http://www.amazon.com/Winds-Time-After-Cilmeri-ebook/dp/B007FMJ296/ref=sr_1_11?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1330616922&sr=1-11

http://www.amazon.com/Uninvited-Gareth-Medieval-Mystery-ebook/dp/B007B2G3U6/ref=sr_1_10?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1329685937&sr=1-10

All caught up otherwise ...


----------



## Heather Ross

Caught up and I didn't wait two weeks!

@Martin Lake - Tagged Mr. Toad's Wedding and Artful. I too am jealous of your location in the south of France.

@kenji - Your latest doesn't have tags yet.

Thanks for likes and tags!

Please copy and past the tags below using the TT method. Otherwise, click on See All Tags and check the first fifteen.
Thanks!

*Tags for Highway 90:* young adult, young adult suspense, teen, teen drama, college, life lessons, drama, short story, novelette, death, ebook, love, freedom, small town, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Highway-90-ebook/dp/B006S4CYB0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1326580333&sr=1-1
*
Tags for Johnny Mustang:* 
childrens books, illustrated childrens book, childrens, boys, western, adventure, wild west, wild horses, horses, illustrated, fiction, picture book, cowboy, ebook, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Johnny-Mustang-Adventure-Begins-ebook/dp/B006SA3MPG/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1326580404&sr=1-1


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Caught up again! Wow, you all move too fast to keep up! Thanks for all the tagging and liking on my book.

I only want five of my tags tagged

Use the TT Method If you haven't tagged me yet, then copy and paste this into the box:

dragons, epic fantasy, ya fantasy, fantasy, talking animals

Thanks!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up.

Here's a new one:


​New Book:

http://www.amazon.com/Enemy-of-Korgan-ebook/dp/B007F2VAS2
science fiction, scifi, betrayal, spy, adventure, action, undercover, speculative fiction, sci-fi, sf, loyalty

Old Books:

http://www.amazon.com/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasti.../dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## tallulahgrace

I'm all caught up.

Here's my new one, would love some likes and tags.

Trapped in Spaulding Manor
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007960XQ4

ghost, novella, romance, victorian mansion, ghost story, kindle, tallulah grace, cheap read, haunting, haunted house, haunted romance, paranormal romance, romantic ghost story

Thanks!
Tallulah

http://www.books2heart.com Free Ads for Indie Authors


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

D.A. Boulter (new book)


----------



## Library4Science

Took a few days off for construction, but I am back now!

All caught up again! Thank you all for the reciprocal tags and likes.

Welcome Newbies! If you have only tagged my newest book, please go through and tag the rest of mine. Thank You!

Tags for 'Alaska And The Klondike Gold Fields [Illustrated]': http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006C250NC
Goldrush, Alaska, Klondike, Seward, Alaska purchase, gold fields, miners,gold camp life, Chilkoot Pass, Totem Poles, Northwest Territory, Prospectors, placer mining, hydraulic mining, grubstake

Thanks for tagging,
Cheers,
Charlie

Bargain Formatting & Conversion $15 -- Scanning & OCR 50¢ per page.


----------



## Carolyn Evans-Dean

Tagged your new books!

DA Boulter
Tallulah Grace


----------



## kahuna

Kitchen Witch
John Daulton
Angie McCullagh

Tagged ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Caddy

Well, that was easy.  The only one to tag for me today was D.A.'s new one.  Have a great weeekend everyone.


----------



## Marie S

Caught up now 

Here's mine, and thanks in advance for any tags.

FROZEN IN TIME
Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005NW1XHO/?tag=kbpst-20
Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Frozen-In-Time-ebook/dp/B005NW1XHO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1327916149&sr=8-4

Tags: historical fantasy, afterlife, ancient greece, vampire, greek mythology, reincarnation, greek gods and goddesses, underworld, horror, kindle, dark fantasy, faeries, nature spirits

AGE OF DREAMS
Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SE2VMS/?tag=kbpst-20
Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Age-of-Dreams-ebook/dp/B005SE2VMS/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM

Tags: 
love, fame, coming of age, alcoholism, new romantics, addiction and recovery, self-discovery, celebrity, depression, semi-autobiographical, 1980s, marie symeou, singing, kindle, music


----------



## Sullins

Just got caught up and tagged: John Daulton, Ryan Patrick, Seanathin 23, Jena H, Sarah Woodbury, Heather Ross, DA Boulter, Tallulah Grace, Library 4 Science, Otterific, Stephen Penner, Angie McCullagh, Martin Lake.

Please like and tag mine. Thanks in advance!!

http://www.amazon.com/Living-Conscious-Harmony-Spiritual-Guide/dp/0984676716
http://www.amazon.com/LIVING-CONSCIOUS-HARMONY-Spiritual-ebook/dp/B006426YA8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## T.K.

Hi all, I have a new release that could use the following tags. I'll go back several pages and start tagging yours, too.

Thanks so much,
T.K.

http://www.amazon.com/Shield-Heart-ebook/dp/B007D853UO/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1328734981&sr=1-1

Tags could be -

young adult

mystery

detective

espionage

Russian fiction


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi TK, got you tagged. Incidentally, it works better if you list tags horizontally rather than in a column, so that they more easily cut-and-paste.


----------



## T.K.

Thanks for tagging. 

Quick question though - by copying and pasting all the tags as one tag won't that make it harder for people to search if they're searching for just say mystery - and not all the tags combined?

Okay, I just checked and I was right - it comes up as its own tag when you copy and paste them together like that, so no one would really find the book by doing it this way. People search by individual tags not all of them combined. 

I know it's a bit more work but I'd so appreciate the separate tags. 

Thanks guys! I'll do the same for you.

T.K.


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

T.K. Richardson said:


> Thanks for tagging.
> 
> Quick question though - by copying and pasting all the tags as one tag won't that make it harder for people to search if they're searching for just say mystery - and not all the tags combined?
> 
> Okay, I just checked and I was right - it comes up as its own tag when you copy and paste them together like that, so no one would really find the book by doing it this way. People search by individual tags not all of them combined.
> 
> I know it's a bit more work but I'd so appreciate the separate tags.
> 
> Thanks guys! I'll do the same for you.
> 
> T.K.


Put a comma in between the tags and they are their own tag

I'm all caught up to here, thanks for the tags!!!


----------



## Feenix

Oh yeah! Taggin' Time!

Tonight I've tagged and liked these great writers:

Jaychi
Katie Salidas
Cody Young
Steve Vernon
Bojan Miladinovic
Sarah Woodbury
Angie McCullagh
Kitchen Witch
Ryan Patrick
DA Boulter the new book
TK Richardson the new book

For me, tag and like everything, but especially focus on Betrovia.

Thanks!

And Happy Caturday!


----------



## friedgreen

Once again all tagged up


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

All tagged up here too


----------



## John Daulton

Caught up again. Got:
Tess St John
Ryan Patrick
AllureVanSanz
Heather Ross (copied and done)
JackDAlbrecht
Tallulahgrace
Library4Science
Marie S
Sullins
T.K. Richardson


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

T.K. Richardson (new book)


----------



## StrokerChase

Hi, can you do me a favor and please tag some of my books? It'd be greatly appreciated!

Going through and tagging a lot of people in the thread now!

http://www.amazon.com/Stroker-Chase/e/B006NA061E/ref=sr_tc_ep?qid=1330875804


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.  Thanks for the tags.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Whew! I started tagging five pages behind my last tag - seven pages ago.

I'm caught up fair and square now and will see if I can keep up. In the meantime I appreciate all of the tagging and liking.

Don't forget my latest book - SUDDEN DEATH OVERTIME - a tale of hockey, vampires and Canlit that is actually FUN to read!!!
http://www.amazon.com/Sudden-Death-Overtime-ebook/dp/B0077ZR2TS/ref=sr_1_8?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1330887801&sr=1-8


----------



## ToniD

Missed a few days and catching up. 

Thanks for tags/likes in return.

And a question: I notice that some include their names in preferred tags. Does that bring new hits (in addition to someone search the author name)?


----------



## Amyshojai

T.K. Richardson said:


> Thanks for tagging.
> 
> Quick question though - by copying and pasting all the tags as one tag won't that make it harder for people to search if they're searching for just say mystery - and not all the tags combined?
> 
> Okay, I just checked and I was right - it comes up as its own tag when you copy and paste them together like that, so no one would really find the book by doing it this way. People search by individual tags not all of them combined.
> 
> I know it's a bit more work but I'd so appreciate the separate tags.
> 
> Thanks guys! I'll do the same for you.
> 
> T.K.


I've re-tagged. Yes, it's more work and times 100+ books nobody will do this. That's what I meant when I said if YOU post preferred tags, have them formatted thusly:

tag, tag, tag, tag, tag

and not

tag
tag
tag
tag

The first we can copy easily with no extra effort. The second folks will just skip. *s* Good luck with your books.


----------



## Seanathin23

Tagged up to here and as always thanks for the return tags.


----------



## chrisanthropic

I had to take some time off to get caught up on 'real world' obligations. Mostly caught back up, so here I am. I'll get the past 5 pages or so for any new blood.

Anyone wanting to add their book(s) to a community "master list" can do so here:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqtiRUXa-oxmdFJxWFc0N25ydy1pNzZtakNlSklLX0E

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, strong heroine, female author, thieves, drm free, dungeons and dragons, dark fantasy, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, young adult, half elf, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy


----------



## kahuna

Stroke Chase

Tagged ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Jena H

Tagged up again.  See you all in another few days.


----------



## Stephen Penner

Caught up to here! Tagged and liked the following authors' book(s):

Angie McCullagh
Kristine cayne
John Daulton
Sarah Woodbury
M. Keep & J. Keep
D.A. Boulter
T.K. Richardson
Stroker Chase


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up, too.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up

---------------------------

For the new people:

The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia
Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## StrokerChase

Thanks, just caught up to everyone!

Please tag these if you haven't: Thank you.

http://www.amazon.com/Barbarians-Bride-Taken-ebook/dp/B007E2U44O/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1330950399&sr=1-6

http://www.amazon.com/Werewolf-Sex-Club-ebook/dp/B007A2TRAK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1330950427&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Barbarians-Bride-Claiming-Prize-ebook/dp/B007GZF37M/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1330950399&sr=1-3


----------



## Caddy

Nothing new since my last visit.  Happy Monday!  Here is to several thousand completed words on your next book this week everyone!


----------



## liam.judge

StrokerChase: i tagged the 4 books in your signature and another 1


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up, again!


----------



## Honey Layne

Liked and tagged new books and authors!

Much love for likes and tags on my books!

*New Release: Snowflake:* erotic, erotic romance, romance, artist, erotic fiction, love story, sex, college romance, body painting, contemporary romance, adult romance, mild erotica, erotic adult romance, novelette, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Snowflake-Artist-Ecstasy-ebook/dp/B0075LYNBE/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1328478139&sr=1-4

*Paint Me Love:* erotic, erotic romance, romance, artist, erotic fiction, college romance, love story, sex, short story, erotic short story, contemporary romance, adult romance, mild erotica, young love, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Paint-Love-Artist-Ecstasy-ebook/dp/B006KT1RB6/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1327383888&sr=1-3

*Sweet Ginger:* erotic, erotic romance, romance, artist, erotic fiction, love story, sex, sexting, erotic photography, contemporary romance, adult romance, mild erotica, erotic adult romance, novelette, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Sweet-Ginger-Artist-Ecstasy-ebook/dp/B006SDLTSK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1326654619&sr=1-1


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new one, Honey Layne.


----------



## eBooksHabit

What's the best way for someone new to the forum to get started in this thread.  Going back 950 pages would be insane.  I am launching a book in a week or two, so having these tags will be helpful for sure, so I want to get started helping others in the mean time.


----------



## Seanathin23

Nothing I hadn't already tagged, so I'll wish you all a happy Monday and check back in a few days.


----------



## Amyshojai

Amyshojai said:


> Got the new one, Honey Layne.





breakaway11 said:


> What's the best way for someone new to the forum to get started in this thread. Going back 950 pages would be insane. I am launching a book in a week or two, so having these tags will be helpful for sure, so I want to get started helping others in the mean time.


We just suggest you go back and tag all the books in the last 5-6 pages to catch up with the "regular" posters. After that you can check in every day or so to stay ahead of the game. *s* Congrats on the forthcoming book!


----------



## seventhspell

Caught up again, 
new for me were
stroke chase
D.A. Boulter new one good luck
T.K. Richardson new one good luck


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Hey all, tagging right now, but posting to let you all know I've got a new book added if you don't mind helping me out yet again.  It's the farthest left in my signature.

Thanks,
Adrianna


----------



## eBooksHabit

Alright.... went back 7-8 pages, and tagged all of the books I saw in sigs and that were requested.

I don't have a book published yet, but figured I would start tagging others for when I do launch my book, I won't just be a newbie to you guys.


----------



## Paul Hardy

Aaaand lots more tags. Well, about seven or eight pages worth, anyway. Hopefully I've caught all the new people 

Or at least these guys, anyway:

J Y Harris, Honey Layne, Ken Magee, Joyce Akesson, Carolyn Evans-Dean, Caitie Quinn, Jaychi, Istvan/Orlanda Szabo, Sarah Woodbury, Martin Lake, Vincent Bivona, Dannika Dark, Keith Houghton, Tallulah Grace, William Woodall, Ruth Nestvold, Barry Maz, Charlie Wood, Kameron Scott, Michael Cargill, Katie Salidas, Steve Vernon, Peggy Henderson, Angie McCullagh, Kristine Cayne, John Daulton, M Keep, Agnieszka Kisiel, D A Boulter, T K Richardson, Stroker Chase, Adrianna White 

Meanwhile my own little tale (well, okay, my own humungous 170,000 word tale that's cheap at only $2.99) would like to be humoured with all the usual tags (including zombies - don't just TT, cos then you miss the poor little guys!):

post-apocalyptic, end of the world, group therapy, parallel worlds, multiverse, science fiction, genocide, nuclear war, scifi, ptsd, zombies

Thanks!


----------



## T.K.

Thanks for all the tags. I went back several pages and tagged yours, too. If we have any newcomers I'd appreciate tags for my new release Shield the Heart (see my sig).

I'll check back in here tomorrow, too, and tag even more.

Thanks!

T.K.


----------



## RuthNestvold

Wow, lots of new people in the last week! All caught up to here.

Here are my books and preferred tags:

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": Arthurian, historical fantasy, epic fantasy, fantasy, King Arthur, Tristan and Isolde, Dark Ages, Sub-Roman Britain, historical romance, celtic, Britain, Ireland

http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/

"Dragon Time and Other Stories": fantasy, fantasy short story, YA fantasy, dragons, witches, princess, fairy tales, young adult, historical fantasy, magic, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Time-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B006UMIU8G/

"Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology, sci-fi romance, novella, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/

"Never Ever After": fantasy, fantasy short story, fairy tales, celtic, legends, revisionist fairy tales, irish legends, Cinderella, Faerie, short stories

http://www.amazon.com/Never-Ever-After-Stories-ebook/dp/B0072V9HDQ/

"If Tears Were Wishes and Other Short Stories": fantasy, contemporary fantasy, short stories, Egypt, Eugene, Oregon, Taiwan, Taipei, Kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Tears-Wishes-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B0078G2EFI/

Thanks! 
Ruth


----------



## John Daulton

Caught up the following:


RuthNestvold
T.K. Richardson (somehow I had done two of yours but not the rest—I think I drink almost too much).
Paul Hardy
AdriannaWhite
Seventhspell (Seems like I did… but I may have just gone and found I already had, can’t remember. See above parenthetical for T.K. Richardson).
M.G. Scarsbrook
Honey Layne (perfect name, btw).


----------



## jaychi

Liked and tagged

John Daulton
T.K. Richardson
Paul Hardy
Adrianna White
Seventh spell
amyshojai
seanathin23
Jack DAlbrecht
Fried green
Sarah Woodbury

is there a thread wherein we can exchange reviews?


----------



## Steve Vernon

Steve Vernon said:


> Don't forget my latest book - SUDDEN DEATH OVERTIME - a tale of hockey, vampires and Canlit that is actually FUN to read!!!
> http://www.amazon.com/Sudden-Death-Overtime-ebook/dp/B0077ZR2TS/ref=sr_1_8?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1330887801&sr=1-8


Caught up to here! Off to my day job.


----------



## tallulahgrace

All caught up~ Thanks for reciprocating!

Tallulah


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

AdriannaWhite (new book)

breakaway11: welcome to the forum


----------



## Caddy

Nothing new for me to tag. Thanks for the tags, all.

*Please use the tt method on my books. I have two pages of tags for book 1 and 2 kindle books, so you would have to click on both pages to manually check them. It is a hassle, so please use "tt" (Copy the tags below, go to page, hit "like" if you will and then type tt and when the box comes up right click and hit paste. *

*Here are the tags to use for both books (and if you are so inclined, I would love some "likes" for each book*):
historical fiction novels, love stories, historical drama, series, nineteenth century Paris, historical fiction, saga, family saga, historical saga, drama, fiction saga, drama books, Montmartre, bohemain Paris, French historical fiction

*Please do not choose other tags, including the romance ones. My books are no longer in the romance category
*

Here are the four links:

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1328054929&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1328054929&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1328055001&sr=1-1

*http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny/dp/146809081X/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1328055001&sr=1-1*
Thank you very much!


----------



## Caddy

If you have not yet done so, could you please help?

I want to get rid of most of the romance tags for this book!

If you would kindly go to the following links and hit "agree with these tags" then you get vote a tag down. You click on the little envelope by each tag and select "no". Please say "no" for:

Historical romance
French romance
Romance

for the kindle and paperback:

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1328054929&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1328054929&sr=8-2

If you see that you had checks on these three, then please instead check one of the french historical fiction, fiction saga, family saga, historical fiction novels, whichever of these you wish, for as many checkmarks as you have left.

THANK YOU!


----------



## ToniD

All caught up.

Thanks for tags/likes in return.


----------



## vekelly1

I'm ready to do some tagging. Feel free to tag both of my books as well.

Thanks!


----------



## Stephen Penner

First, I'm caught up again.

Second, I have a new book and would very much appreciate some tags.

Here's the link: Seven Deadly Sins

It's also the first book in my updated signature line.

Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your new one Stephen.


----------



## tyordy

I'm brand new here and just published my first book back in January. Would love it if you folks could tag my book and I have been working my way back through the pages tagging yours.

Thanks and I look forward to getting to know you.
The Society of Virtue: Thirteen Character Virtues That Can Change Your Life


----------



## Amyshojai

Welcome tyordy, we suggest you go back 5-6 pages to tag all the regulars.

Unfortunately your link doesn't work for me.


----------



## tyordy

Thank you! I fixed it now.

And I've been busily working my way back through the pages but I'm glad I noticed your reply.


----------



## Seanathin23

Tagged up to here.


----------



## glc3

Got you Paul here is my book: The Dead War Series: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YEKJXO Can you also like the book and hit the yes button on the reviews saying that they were useful.



Paul Hardy said:


> Aaaand lots more tags. Well, about seven or eight pages worth, anyway. Hopefully I've caught all the new people
> 
> Or at least these guys, anyway:
> 
> J Y Harris, Honey Layne, Ken Magee, Joyce Akesson, Carolyn Evans-Dean, Caitie Quinn, Jaychi, Istvan/Orlanda Szabo, Sarah Woodbury, Martin Lake, Vincent Bivona, Dannika Dark, Keith Houghton, Tallulah Grace, William Woodall, Ruth Nestvold, Barry Maz, Charlie Wood, Kameron Scott, Michael Cargill, Katie Salidas, Steve Vernon, Peggy Henderson, Angie McCullagh, Kristine Cayne, John Daulton, M Keep, Agnieszka Kisiel, D A Boulter, T K Richardson, Stroker Chase, Adrianna White
> 
> Meanwhile my own little tale (well, okay, my own humungous 170,000 word tale that's cheap at only $2.99) would like to be humoured with all the usual tags (including zombies - don't just TT, cos then you miss the poor little guys!):
> 
> post-apocalyptic, end of the world, group therapy, parallel worlds, multiverse, science fiction, genocide, nuclear war, scifi, ptsd, zombies
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## glc3

Got you Vekelly1 here is my book: The Dead War Series: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YEKJXO Can you also like the book and hit the yes button on the reviews saying that they were useful.



vekelly1 said:


> I'm ready to do some tagging. Feel free to tag both of my books as well.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## glc3

Got you John here is my book: The Dead War Series: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YEKJXO Can you also like the book and hit the yes button on the reviews saying that they were useful.



John Daulton said:


> Caught up again. Got:
> Tess St John
> Ryan Patrick
> AllureVanSanz
> Heather Ross (copied and done)
> JackDAlbrecht
> Tallulahgrace
> Library4Science
> Marie S
> Sullins
> T.K. Richardson


----------



## glc3

Got you StrokerChase here is my book: The Dead War Series: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YEKJXO Can you also like the book and hit the yes button on the reviews saying that they were useful.



StrokerChase said:


> Hi, can you do me a favor and please tag some of my books? It'd be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Going through and tagging a lot of people in the thread now!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Stroker-Chase/e/B006NA061E/ref=sr_tc_ep?qid=1330875804


----------



## Jena H

I'm caught up again. Nice to see some new folks joining the party. 

BTW, the YA book in my signature is the e-book version. For some reason I thought tags for that would also translate to the paperback version, but I guess not. The paperback version is here: http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Revolutionary-J-Y-Harris/dp/1469933314/

The tags it already has are fine: patriots, revolutionary war, teen, teen adventure, time travel, young adult, young adult adventure.

Thanks all. Back in a few more days.


----------



## glc3

Got you Steve here is my book: The Dead War Series: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YEKJXO Can you also like the book and hit the yes button on the reviews saying that they were useful.



Steve Vernon said:


> Whew! I started tagging five pages behind my last tag - seven pages ago.
> 
> I'm caught up fair and square now and will see if I can keep up. In the meantime I appreciate all of the tagging and liking.
> 
> Don't forget my latest book - SUDDEN DEATH OVERTIME - a tale of hockey, vampires and Canlit that is actually FUN to read!!!
> http://www.amazon.com/Sudden-Death-Overtime-ebook/dp/B0077ZR2TS/ref=sr_1_8?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1330887801&sr=1-8


----------



## glc3

Got you Stephen here is my book: The Dead War Series: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YEKJXO Can you also like the book and hit the yes button on the reviews saying that they were useful.



Stephen Penner said:


> Caught up to here! Tagged and liked the following authors' book(s):
> 
> Angie McCullagh
> Kristine cayne
> John Daulton
> Sarah Woodbury
> M. Keep & J. Keep
> D.A. Boulter
> T.K. Richardson
> Stroker Chase


----------



## glc3

Got you Ryan here is my book: The Dead War Series: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YEKJXO Can you also like the book and hit the yes button on the reviews saying that they were useful.



Ryan Patrick said:


> I'm all caught up. Thank you all for tagging me back. Much appreciated.


----------



## eBooksHabit

All caught up to here... been steadily working on my new book!  Only a few chapters away from finishing the first draft.


----------



## jaychi

liked and tagged

glc3
jena H
amyshojai
ruthnestvold
steve vernon

is there a thread for exchanging reviews?


----------



## tyordy

Just got through a bunch of previous pages and then tagged everyone who posted after me today.

Thanks in advance for any reciprocals.


----------



## herocious

Hi. If you could help me out with some tags on Miss Gone-overseas, it would be appreciated.

She's going to be free tomorrow on Amazon, so while you're there give here a spin why don't you!

Thanks & Enjoy

www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006YJ5PEM


----------



## eBooksHabit

Tagged yours... good luck with the free book promotion tomorrow!


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Caught up to here! I'd appreciate some reciprocal action again.

I only want five of my tags tagged

Use the TT Method If you haven't tagged me yet, then copy and paste this into the box:

dragons, epic fantasy, ya fantasy, fantasy, talking animals

Thanks!


----------



## Paul Dale

Hi,

Been back 6 pages and all tagged up. Please could you tag:

dark lord, humour, humor, fantasy, fantasy adventure, epic fantasy, dragon, orc


The Dark Lord's Handbook
It's not easy being a Dark Lord.
US store
UK store

Many thanks,

Paul


----------



## RGPorter

Morning all. Okay, hitting everyone above me. Could use some tags/likes on my brand new release. This is by far my favorite novel.

KEEPERS OF WATER:
Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007HS1A8Y
Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007HS1A8Y


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

vekelly1
Stephen Penner (new book)
tyordy
Jena H (latest book)
herocious
Paul Dale
RGPorter (new book)

jaychi: I'm not sure if there' a review thread, but you should find reviewers on fiverr.com. For just $5 they will give an honest review of your book within a day or two.


----------



## Caddy

All caught up. 

Jena, you did not make your link clickable.  Do that by highlighting it and then clicking on the hyperlink button above.  It is the 4th one to the left in the row above the faces.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with tagging to this point. Welcome and congrats to new authors/books.


----------



## angiemccullagh

All right, I tagged my heart out for those I hadn't before.

Would love it if you checked the boxes on my tags for Spectacle.

Thanks!!


----------



## Paul Dale

Added UK tags for RGPorter


----------



## jaychi

tagged , liked, clicked "was this review helpful to you?"

Paul Dale
Angie Mccullagh
RG Porter
herocious
tyordy

To liam.judge - fiverr is ok but I am looking for a free option similar to this thread. I hope there is one in Kindle Boards


----------



## chrisanthropic

Ok, I went back 10 pages and got everyone that was new and the new books for the ol' regulars.

Caught up to here.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, strong heroine, female author, thieves, drm free, dungeons and dragons, dark fantasy, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, young adult, half elf, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy


----------



## kahuna

Tyordy

Paul Dale

Tagged ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## mbatt

Trying to catch up.
Liked, tagged and said reviews were helpful for books by following authors:
George Cook
Jena H. 
Steve Vernon
Mitchell Anne Hagerstrom
Jack Albrecht & Ashley Delay
R.G. Porter
Caddy Rowland
Amy Shojai
Angie McCullagh
Paul Dale
Jaychi
Tristan J. Tarwater
James N. Powell

Will appreciate reciprocation:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006CVU7TU
http://www.amazon.com/Hungry-Plants-Step-Reading-ebook/dp/B003FCVENC/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1331178967&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.com/Sexual-Strategies-Females-Choose-Their/dp/0595510396/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1331178917&sr=1-1


----------



## J Bee

I have a new book out, Kamikaze Boys (the extremely pink one) that I'd liked tagged. If you want to do the quick TT method, these are the tags I'd like:

*gay romance, gay, romance, mm romance, gay fiction, lgbt, gay teen, gay love, coming of age, m m romance, bullying*

Today I have tagged:

JackDAlbrecht
Feenix x5
friedgreen x5
Sarah Woodbury x9!!
John Daulton x2
StrokerChase x4
Seanathin23
seventhspell x3 (had the others already)
AdriannaWhite x5
Paul Hardy
T.K. Richardson x5
RuthNestvold x5
jaychi x6
Steve Vernon X7
tallulahgrace x5
Caddy x2
ToniD x2
vekelly1 x2
Stephen Penner x4
tyordy
glc3
Jena H x3
herocious x3 (had one already)
Paul Dale
RGPorter x6
angiemccullagh
chrisanthropic
kahuna
mbatt x5 (had one already)


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up once more. Good to see new blood . . . no, I'm not a vampire, nor do I write about them.

My books:
New Book (Feb 29th)

http://www.amazon.com/Enemy-of-Korgan-ebook/dp/B007F2VAS2
science fiction, scifi, betrayal, spy, adventure, action, undercover, speculative fiction, sci-fi, sf, loyalty

Old Books:

http://www.amazon.com/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasti.../dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## Bojan Miladinovic

Tagged
Use TT with taggs:
book recommendations, comedy, contemporary, contemporary fiction, fiction, fun, multicultural, romance, suspense, urban fiction, contemporary romance, drama, kindle, love, contemporary drama


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Jay Bell (new book)

Caught up with everyone else.


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.  Got Bojan, the two for MBatt I had not gotten and all of Jay's.


----------



## MartinLake

I have just seen a book from my late friend Martin Booth.  I looked on Amazon and saw that many of his books are published but with very few tags.  It would be great for his memory, and his family, if people would join with me in tagging his books.

Thanks


----------



## ToniD

Caught up to here.

Thanks for tags/likes back.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Gone back and caught up. 
Thanks for the return tags and likes. 
G x


----------



## eBooksHabit

All caught up to here...


----------



## kahuna

Jay Bell

Tagged ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Thanks folks for the tag backs.


----------



## Paul Dale

Up to date.


----------



## Wyatt North

A this point (after a couple weeks off) I should be completely caught up. I was not able to help with the UK stores. I have two new books in my signature and would greatly appreciate tags/thumbs up! The second book is currently free until Saturday if anyone is interested!

Thanks so much. 

- Wyatt


----------



## Jena H

All caught up again.


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up again.


----------



## jaychi

tagged, liked and clicked "reviews"

chrisanthropic
kahun
mbatt
Jay Bell
D.A. Boulter


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up!


----------



## tallulahgrace

I'm caught up. Have a great weekend!

Tallulah


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Wyatt North


----------



## Caddy

Goy your new ones, Wyatt and I tagged a couple of Martin Booth's.  All caught up.  Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## [email protected]

Got lots of books tagged this evening!! Hope you all have a wonderful weekend!!

Steve Wilhelm
"Another Time - Another Chance"


----------



## plalvarez5

Tagged and liked up to here.

Check out Dragon Fire:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006SBC58A/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1EHA8DQHAVYMHKD6CA97&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846

Thanks!


----------



## Kristine Cayne

Caught up to this point. Here are my books and preferred tags for the new people:

_Deadly Obsession_

*Preferred Tags*: romantic suspense, stalking, stalker, suspense thriller, thriller, sexy, widow, kristine cayne, obsessive love, photography,contemporary romance, action, hollywood, celebrity, movie star, sexy romance, romance

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B006SP32Q0
Print: http://amzn.com/0984903402

_Hearts and Arrows_

*Preferred Tags*: david g pearce, david wailing, kristine cayne, lexi revellian, lou wellman, short story collection, talli rolland, ann madden-walsh, cecilia peartree, short stories

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B00764VOT4

Thank you and have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## Kitchen Witch

Whoa, everybody is working so hard here, I feel like a slacker. But I'm doing my best to catch up with my new, sluggishly slow internet connection 

Please, tag my new book : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007FGOX6E preferred tags are romance, erotica, fantasy, medieval fantasy, sex, adventure and similar if they come to your minds. Thank you so much!

And If you're feeling generous, here's the old book : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005AU8LHY just tick those that are already there. Thanks guys!


----------



## liam.judge

Still caught up.


----------



## Caddy

Me too.


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up!


----------



## kahuna

All Tagged Up

Tagged ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## StrokerChase

All tagged up! 

Please help tag:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007A2TRAK

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007E2U44O


----------



## Marie S

Tagged up to here.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

As always, I thank you for tagging me back!


----------



## ToniD

Caught up to here.


----------



## seventhspell

Hi there, 
Caught up and new for me today were,

jaychi
vekelly1
Stephen Penner new one good luck
tyordy
herocious new one good luck
Paul Dale
RGPorter new one good luck
mbatt
Jay Bell new one good luck
Wyatt North new books good luck


My links are in my signature for new people thanks for any tags back


----------



## Paul Dale

Up to date. Links in sig.

Thanks


----------



## Grace Elliot

All tagged up! 
thanks for the return tags and likes. 
Grace x


----------



## Wyatt North

Grace Elliot said:


> All tagged up!
> thanks for the return tags and likes.
> Grace x


I'm all caught up (after a long hiatus). My second book in my signature is still free (ends tonight at midnight) if folks are interested!


----------



## Jena H

Tagged up.  Thanks, all.


----------



## jaychi

tagged, liked and clicked "reviews"

Bojan Miladoinovic
Martin Lake
Toni D
Grace Elliot
Joe Chiappetta
Wyatt north
Mila Scarsbrook
Tallulahgrace
Pladvarex5
Kristine Cayne

Please tag and like my new book. Thanks! http://www.amazon.com/Romance-Sellers-still-yours-ebook/dp/B007GYGAUM/ref=sr_1_10?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1331439495&sr=1-10


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

jaychi (new book)


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals

Went through the last five pages.

Tagged Stroker, Steve Vernon, Amyshojai, Kahuna, Honey Layne, RuthNestvold, Caddy, vekelly1, Stephen Penner,glc3, jena H, herocious, JackDAlbrecht, Paul Dale, RG Porter,angiemccullagh, mbatt, Jay Bell, D.A. Boulter, Bojan Miladinovic, Toni D, Grace Elliot, Wyatt North, plalvarez5, Kristine Cayne, Kitchen Witch, Marie S,Joe Chiappetta, seventhspell, jaychi and a bunch of people who I didn't cut and paste.

If you could tag the three in my sig, it would be appreciated.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.


----------



## Caddy

And caught up again.  Thanks for the tags.


----------



## kahuna

All tagged up.

Tagged ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Jonas Saul

All caught up! Thanks and loving some of the recent (sexy) covers. Well done.

Here's my new one that needs to be tagged up. Appreciate all the help I can get.

Thanks everyone...


----------



## Savannah_Page

Tagged a big handful.

Thanks to those who help out and tag a few of mine, too. Very much appreciated!

(My new signature will zip you right to my book.) 

_Ideal Tags:_ expatriate, germany, berlin, europe, travelogue, travel narrative


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones!

FWIW, folks rarely tag books with Steven King . . . unless it's about him, or Mr. King decided to joint the tag-athon. *s* Use descriptive terms for your book, rather than other author names and you'll get more tags.


----------



## John Daulton

Tagged up people I hadn't gotten before:

Vekelly1
Tyordy
Glc3
Herocious
Paul Dale
RGPorter
Chrisanthropic
Mbatt
Jay Bell
Joe Chiappetta
Wyatt North
Tallulahgrace (somehow I only did one of yours before?? So got them all now)
Plalvarez5
Grace Elliot (one of your tags for Cat Pies is “ats” is that on purpose or did someone cut the "C" off and now it's getting replicated every time someone tags for you?)
Katie Elle
Jonas Saul
Savannah_Page


----------



## friedgreen

All Tagged people


----------



## Grace Elliot

Not too many new ones to tag today. 

Thanks, John, the 'ats' tag is an accident but not sure how to get rid of it.

Grace x


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

I just published Howling Rail to Amazon today. I would appreciate the following tags:

werewolves
suspense
romance
history


----------



## Stephen Penner

All caught up!

Here are my latest (as always, appreciate any tags):

Lady Justice Wears Heels

Seven Deadly Sins


----------



## chrisanthropic

Caught up to here.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SSRQX8/
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/098400890X/

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, strong heroine, female author, thieves, drm free, dungeons and dragons, dark fantasy, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, young adult, half elf, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy


----------



## kahuna

Shiela Huggins

Tagged ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up to here.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up once again!


----------



## Savannah_Page

Thanks for the tags, everyone! _Really_ appreciate them.

I got caught up and tagged and "Liked" the following just now:

John Daulton
friedgreen
Shelia A. Huggins
Stephen Penner
chrisanthropic
M. G. Scarsbrook


----------



## KurtCarlson

Hi, first time in this thread!

I've went through and tagged a lot of people.

Will you help tag my new book on Amazon?

http://www.amazon.com/Dungeon-School-ebook/dp/B007JCRVPE/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1331551927&sr=1-1


----------



## Jonas Saul

Caught up to here. Thanks for my tags. Be back soon,

John Daulton
friedgreen
Shelia A. Huggins
Stephen Penner
chrisanthropic
M. G. Scarsbrook
Kurt Carlson

Jonas


----------



## kahuna

Kurt Carlson

Tagged ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up, got your new one Kurt Carlson. We suggest you go back 5-6 pages and tag all the books to catch the "regular" taggers.


----------



## Caddy

> FWIW, folks rarely tag books with Steven King . . . unless it's about him, or Mr. King decided to joint the tag-athon. *s* Use descriptive terms for your book, rather than other author names and you'll get more tags.


Agreed. Most of us will *not* check the tags that some of you have implemented for any author except yourself. Just does not seem right.

All tagged up for the day.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Katie Elle
Jonas Saul (new book)
Savannah_Page
Shelia A. Huggins (new book)
Stephen Penner (new book)
KurtCarlson


----------



## ToniD

All caught up.

Thanks for tags/likes in return.


----------



## RuthNestvold

Hi taggers! I have a new short story collection up which needs some help with tags:

"The Future, Imperfect: Short Stories": science fiction, near-future, cyberpunk, dystopia, dystopian, near future, dystopian fiction, short stories

www.amazon.com/Future-Imperfect-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B007JBG84U/

My other books and preferred tags for those who are new since last I stopped by:

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": Arthurian, Arthurian fiction, historical fantasy, epic fantasy, fantasy, King Arthur, Tristan and Isolde, Dark Ages, Sub-Roman Britain, celtic, Britain, Ireland

http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/

"Dragon Time and Other Stories": fantasy, fantasy short story, YA fantasy, dragons, witches, princess, fairy tales, young adult, historical fantasy, magic, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Time-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B006UMIU8G/

"Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology, sci-fi romance, novella, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/

"Never Ever After": fantasy, fantasy short story, fairy tales, celtic, legends, revisionist fairy tales, irish legends, Cinderella, Faerie, short stories

http://www.amazon.com/Never-Ever-After-Stories-ebook/dp/B0072V9HDQ/

"If Tears Were Wishes and Other Short Stories": fantasy, contemporary fantasy, short stories, Egypt, Eugene, Oregon, Taiwan, Taipei, Kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Tears-Wishes-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B0078G2EFI/

Now I will go back and catch up since my last visit!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your new one Ruth.


----------



## katecornwell

Tagged the last few pages and will continue tagging for a while this evening. Have a new story up needing some tags. Requested tags: short story, crime, chic lit, kate cornwell, thriller, stilettos, romance, murder. Appreciate the help! Will carry on tagging and hopefully will catch up. 



Thanks,

Kate


----------



## RuthNestvold

All caught up to here! 

Thanks for the tags on the new one, folks. It's much appreciated.


----------



## JenniferCWagner

This is such a great idea and it is so quick and easy. I'll be helping everyone.

My book is new and could really use the help. It is about the benefits of video games so any words related to that would be great.

examples - video games, gaming, educational games, serious games, ....

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007733O8I/?tag=kbpst-20
Thanks


----------



## KurtCarlson

Tagged you Jennifer and Ruth!

Thank you. Jennifer, love your take on video games!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Thanks for all the tag backs and to those who even hit my "Like" button.


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.  Nice to see the new folks-- welcome!


----------



## Paul Dale

Caught up again.


----------



## JenniferCWagner

KurtCarlson said:


> Tagged you Jennifer and Ruth!
> 
> Thank you. Jennifer, love your take on video games!


Thanks Kurt, tagged you and a few dozen others for now.


----------



## kahuna

Jennifer

Tagged ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## jaychi

tagged and liked

Kurt Carlson
Jonas Saul
Kate Cornwell
JenniferC Wagner
Jena H


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

All tagged up again! Thank you all for the tags on mine as well, you have helped a great deal!

If anyone is looking for a bunch of great indie books, there is an event taking place later this week that mine and over 40 other books are in. check it out if you are interested. They are all free books too. Here is the link: http://www.freepartay.com/


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Finally tagged new books. Best,

Adam


----------



## Library4Science

All caught up again! Thank you all for the reciprocal tags and likes.

Welcome Newbies! If you have only tagged my newest book, please go through and tag the rest of mine. Thank You!

Tags for 'Alaska And The Klondike Gold Fields [Illustrated]': http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006C250NC
Goldrush, Alaska, Klondike, Seward, Alaska purchase, gold fields, miners,gold camp life, Chilkoot Pass, Totem Poles, Northwest Territory, Prospectors, placer mining, hydraulic mining, grubstake

Thanks for tagging,
Cheers,
Charlie

Bargain Formatting & Conversion $15 -- Scanning & OCR 50¢ per page.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

RuthNestvold (new book)
katecornwell
JenniferCWagner


----------



## Caddy

Welcome newbies!  I also got the regulars with new books.  All caught up.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Time to catch up on Tags and Likes! 
Thank you to everyone who's helped me out. I love seeing my "Likes" and tags grow. _Big_, appreciative thumbs up. Thanks!!

Just now got (who I haven't before)...

KurtCarlson
RuthNestvold (got all of your specific tags) 
Katecornwell (question for you Kate, I'll PM you so I don't hijack the thread.) 
JenniferCWagner
Amyshojai (one I missed before)
jaychi
JackDAlbrecht
Adam Kisiel
Library4Science (got all of yours--new and older)

If you're more of a copy+paste tagger rather than the check boxes type, here are my preferred tags for my book in my signature: expatriate, germany, berlin, europe, travel narrative, travelogue, nonfiction, personal narrative, travel, expat, kindle, humor, american in europe

Thank you!


----------



## granuk

Hi Donna,
I tagged your book.
I'll really appreciate if you can return a favour.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Unparallel-Worlds-ebook/dp/B00759P9KU/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1331661373&sr=1-1
Tags
YA Fantasy, Teen Fantasy, Kindle Edition, Romance, Magic 
Thanks


----------



## Ed_ODell

All,

Caught up to this point. Appears as though the thread is slowing a bit.

Welcome to all new authors and readers alike, and thank you for your participation in this thread.

I'm looking to start building some tags for my new work, 'New Smile' (see signature). I thank you in advance for your help!

Regards,

Ed O'Dell


----------



## jaychi

tagged and liked

Adam Kisiel
Library4Science
Savannah Page
granuk
Ed_Odell


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up to here.


----------



## Caddy

That was easy.  Nothing new!


----------



## liam.judge

Still caught up.


----------



## seventhspell

Hi,
I have caught up again with new people for me today, 

Jonas Saul new one good luck
Katie ellie
Savannah_Page
Stephen Penner, newest one
Shelia A. Huggins
KurtCarlson
RuthNestvold new one good luck
katecornwell new one good luck
JenniferCWagner


my links are in my signature line for new people thanks for any tags back


----------



## ToniD

Caught up to here.

Thanks for tags/likes back!


----------



## Guest

My new release, Crystal Shade: Episodes #2. Please tag her;
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007K9H0XO (Amazon US Digital Edition)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007K9H0XO (Amazon UK Digital Edition)

And her older sister, Crystal Shade: Episodes #1.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007FFUQPC (Amazon US Digital Edition)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007FFUQPC (Amazon UK Digital Edition)

And my old ones;
Crystal Shade: Angeni, Volume 1
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00660MU8I (Amazon US Digital Edition)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/9630826879 (Amazon US Paperback)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00660MU8I (Amazon UK Digital Edition)

Pale Moonlight
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006GAE4B4 (Amazon US Digital Edition)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006GAE4B4 (Amazon UK Digital Edition)

Anno Humanae Salutis
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007B3D2F4 (Amazon US Digital Edition)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007B3D2F4 (Amazon UK Digital Edition)

And now it's time to return the favor from my part. Time to catch up with the new ones.


----------



## Wyatt North

Got a new one to tag (last book in my sig). It's currently free and in the top 200!

Thanks.


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Catching up with the last few pages after a bit of a break due to a deadline.

I hope you're all well! And thanks for the tag backs. Books are in my signature.

Best,
AyVee


----------



## Jena H

Tagged up again.


----------



## kahuna

Ed O'Dell
Guardian

Tagged ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## jaychi

tagged and liked

seventh spell
guardian
wyatt north
Allure Van Sanz
kahuna


----------



## Amyshojai

Great, still caught up!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up.

My books (in reverse order of publication):

http://www.amazon.com/Enemy-of-Korgan-ebook/dp/B007F2VAS2
science fiction, scifi, betrayal, spy, adventure, action, undercover, speculative fiction, sci-fi, sf, loyalty

http://www.amazon.com/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasti.../dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Guardian (new book)
Wyatt North (new book)


----------



## Usedtopostheretoo!

Wow, serves me right for not updating here for nearly three months. I went back to my last post and tagged all of the newcomers 15 pages forward, then started 10 pages back from the most current page. The names of those I tagged are at the bottom of my post.

For newer people, if you could hit the following tags on Black Flagged, I would greatly appreciate the boost.

For any of the long standing members, if you would be kind enough to add *technothriller*, that would be fantastic. Thanks in advance, everyone.

*My tags*: technothriller, special operations, covert operations, gritty, espionage, fbi, cia, government conspiracy, international thriller, spy thriller, war on terror, terrorism, political thriller

 Black Flagged ebook

Who did I tag in the my latest game of catch up?

15 Pages from last post: PraeterNatman, Stephen England, audreyzurden, fluffygood, debmt, Stephen Penner, Justin Dennis, Daryl Sedore, K. Garcia, Decon, Sjohannes, Michelle Warren, teashopgirl.

10 Pages back from now: DDark, Jaychi, Heather Ross, MartinLake, RyanPatrick, Keith Houghton, Joyce9, William Woodall, Allure Van Sunz, Honey Layne, Ruthvestvold, bazmaz, CharlieVenkman, Michael Cargill, Feenix, Kati Salidas, Cody Young, Guardian, Miladinovic, otterific, Jeff Menapace, angiemccullagh, Kristin Cayne, Kitchenwitch, Carolyn Evans Dean, Salinas, T.K. Richardson, vekelly1, tjordy, GC3, herocious, RG Porter, mbatt, Jay Bell, Wyatt North, plalvenez5, Sarah Page, Sheila A. Higgins, Kurt Carlson, Kate Cornwell, Jennifer Wagner and Ed O'Dell.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Thanks for the tag backs, as always.


----------



## Paul Dale

Up to date. A few new ones since my last catchup.


----------



## Guest

This thread is always amazing.

Could you please tag and "like" 

"Billionaires, Bullets, Exploding Monkeys"
"Seattle On Ice"
and
"On/Off"
?

Much appreciated!


----------



## friedgreen

Good to go. ATU


----------



## Caddy

All caught up. Gosh, I don't know what else to do...I have used bold and given hyperlinks and tags. I have also listed 3 that I would appreciate people voting down, but all of a sudden there are more tags on those three than there was last week. YIKES! 

I REALLY REALLY need to get the romance tags down. I think for awhile I am not going to ask for tags. I will just ask that *everyone PLEASE go to these links and VOTE DOWN the following*:

Romance
French Romance
Historical Romance

*PLEASE. You simply click on "Agree with these tags" AND THEN go to each of the three. By each you will see a box with a check mark on it (only after clicking on agree with these tags). HOVER on the box, don't click, for each of three tags mentioned above. When the voting box appears, click NO.*

*Please ONLY vote down those 3. No others. Everyone can vote them down, even new people. It does not matter if you have tagged me previously or not.* Although both books are historical fiction/family saga, I am not concerned with these tags showing for book 2, only for book 1.

Here are the links for book 1 kindle and paperback:

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1331846965&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1331846965&sr=8-2

There are enough people on here that it should not take long to get those 3 tags way down. I really appreciate your help in this!


----------



## SallyWGrotta

I'm still tryiing to figure out tagging. Am I correct that you can't tag your own books, since you need to be signed in as a reader?

Also, is there a list of tags from which to choose? If so, could you please post the link?

Thank you, Sally


----------



## Amyshojai

SallyWGrotta said:


> I'm still tryiing to figure out tagging. Am I correct that you can't tag your own books, since you need to be signed in as a reader?
> 
> Also, is there a list of tags from which to choose? If so, could you please post the link?
> 
> Thank you, Sally


You've already got tags on the book. You must have an account, true, having purchased books from amazon. Then go to the book page, hit TT, and the tag-box will appear. Established tags are listed below, and you can highlight/drag and save whichever (or all/or new ones) to the box. You choose your tags that best describe the book.


----------



## SallyWGrotta

Thanks. I'll try that.


----------



## SallyWGrotta

Okay. Thanks for your patience. I think I'm beginning to get this. I've tagged about 7 books so far. I'll try to do more bit by bit, hoping to catch up on this remarkable thread.

In the meantime, I'd appreciate tags on my husband Daniel Grotta's  novella "Honor"

contemporary fiction, fiction, literary, military, peace movement, vietnam era, novella, village life, black bear pennsylvania 

If you have other tags you would suggest, I'd be delighted to hear your advice.

Thank you, Sally


----------



## Amyshojai

Sally, I tagged the book. We suggest you just go back 5-6 pages and tag the books to catch all the "regulars." There's no way you could go back to get the whole thread! LOL!


----------



## jaychi

tagged and liked

Sally W Grotta
Attebery
D.A. Boulter
Steven konkoly
Stephen Penner


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up again with all the new books / people.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Caddy

In  early today and caught up.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

SallyWGrotta


----------



## Steve Vernon

Steve Vernon said:


> Don't forget my latest book - SUDDEN DEATH OVERTIME - a tale of hockey, vampires and Canlit that is actually FUN to read!!!
> http://www.amazon.com/Sudden-Death-Overtime-ebook/dp/B0077ZR2TS/ref=sr_1_8?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1330887801&sr=1-8


Caught up again - finally!


----------



## Kristine Cayne

All caught up!

Here are my books and preferred tags for the new people:

_Deadly Obsession_

*Preferred Tags*: romantic suspense, stalking, stalker, suspense thriller, thriller, sexy, widow, kristine cayne, obsessive love, photography,contemporary romance, action, hollywood, celebrity, movie star, sexy romance, romance

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B006SP32Q0
Print: http://amzn.com/0984903402

_Hearts and Arrows_

*Preferred Tags*: david g pearce, david wailing, kristine cayne, lexi revellian, lou wellman, short story collection, talli rolland, ann madden-walsh, cecilia peartree, short stories

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B00764VOT4

Thank you and an early Happy St. Patrick's Day to everyone!


----------



## John Daulton

Caught up the following:


Shelia A. Huggins (grats on Howling Rail. And October Fire has NO tags to copy… at least that I see).
KurtCarlson
Jonas Saul (got The Kill and The Elements… not sure why I didn’t get those when I got the other three. I should drink less. Lol. Still, all caught up.)
Katecornwell (got your new one)
JenniferCWagner
Adam Kisiel
Library4Science (somehow I’d done ONE of yours too. I continue to blame the booze, but I got them all this time.)
Ed_Odell (Got em both)
Gaurdian (new one)
Attebery (Billionaires…)
SallyWGrotta
Steve Vernon (one of your has 42  “horror-noir click to add it” or something similar… chalk another one up to copy-and-paste fail. Lol. I cut that off before I pasted.)


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Thanks for the tag backs. Always appreciated.


----------



## kahuna

Sally W Grotta

Tagged ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## jaim101

Brilliant thread idea. Be great if you tag these and like the existing tags.

My links are:

Playground Cool

and

All the Fun of the Fair

Tag with Romantic fiction, family saga, romance, contemporary romance, chicklit, infidelity, humour.

Right, now to go back a few pages tag for others!


----------



## kahuna

jaim 101

I tagged one of your books. You need to add tags to the other.

Tagged ya.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.  It shows that I tagged jaim's tags with the suggestions but nothing is checked because one book shows no tags at all and the other does not have those tags listed.


----------



## Caddy

*Please use the tt method on my books. I have two pages of tags for book 1 and 2 kindle books, so you would have to click on both pages to manually check them. It is a hassle, so please use "tt" (Copy the tags below, go to page, hit "like" if you will and then type tt and when the box comes up right click and hit paste. *

*Here are the tags to use for both books (and if you are so inclined, I would love some "likes" for each book*):
historical fiction novels, love stories, historical drama, series, nineteenth century Paris, historical fiction, saga, family saga, historical saga, drama, fiction saga, drama books, Montmartre, bohemian Paris, French historical fiction

Please *do not choose other tags, including the romance ones. My books are no longer in the romance category*

Here are the four links:

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1328054929&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1328054929&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1328055001&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny/dp/146809081X/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1328055001&sr=1-1

Thank you very much!


----------



## jaim101

Sorry folks, took my eye off the ball there.

tags: chick lit, cool cover, romance contemporary, contemporary fiction, humor for Playground Cool

contemporary romance, Morecambe, infidelity, literary fiction, family saga for All the Fun of the Fair

Please Like them also.

I've tagged and liked te last five pages so far.

Thanks


----------



## Caddy

Hi all.  I am finding once again that the amount of tags I am getting does not match the number of people who join this group.  My new tags have been up for a few months and some of them have 5 tags on them.  There have been way more than 5 new people joining.

In addition, some are still picking and choosing which tags to use so I am getting tags that I have said I absolutely no longer want.  It is very, very frustrating. PLEASE: I DO NOT WANT romance, historical romance or french romance yet some continue to check those, which would not happen if they used the tt method I request.

Please, please, please follow the directions of posts to make sure you use the correct tags.  Please DO tags for others when you request tags for yourself. 

I am disappointed that my 3 tags that I have repeatedly asked for help in voting down (they are listed somewhere in the last page or two previously) have not moved at all for weeks.  I have tagged every book for every person since I have come here.  Yes, I realized it is extra work.  So is tagging several books.  That is the purpose of this thread.    I made a new authors mistake with the romance ones and really needed help voting those 3 down but so far have not gotten much.  

Perhaps we also need to go back to requesting the new people show their link once they have gone back five pages so that we know tags are being done.  I don't know how to request that but seem to recall that was asked of all of us months back.

Any suggestions? I just feel that if I spend part of my day here I should get tags back, and they should be the ones that I request.  That is not unreasonable to ask, is it?

Thank you and Happy St. Patricks day.


----------



## Heather Ross

Caught up to here.

Thanks for likes and tags!

Please copy and past the tags below using the TT method. Otherwise, click on See All Tags and check the first fifteen.
Thanks!

*Tags for Highway 90:* death, life, love, freedom, young adult, young adult suspense, teen, teen drama, college, dance club, drama, novelette, ebook, small town, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Highway-90-ebook/dp/B006S4CYB0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1326580333&sr=1-1

*Tags for Johnny Mustang:* 
cowboy, wild west, wild horses, illustrated childrens book, childrens, boys, western, adventure, horses, illustrated, fiction, picture book, ebook, short story, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Johnny-Mustang-Adventure-Begins-ebook/dp/B006SA3MPG/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1326580404&sr=1-1


----------



## J Bee

Are we supposed to be hitting the "like" button as well? I've never understood what that was for.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals

Caught up. And thank you everyone for the return tags!


----------



## Feenix

Great day for tagging! Watching March Madness games!

Today I've tagged and liked these stupendous authors:

Kate Cornwell
Jennifer Comet Wagner
Kurt Carlson
Paul Dale
Savannah Page
Alisa Jeruconaka
Edward O'Dell
Wyatt North
Daniel Grotta
Jamie Sinclair

For me, if you have time tag and like all my stuff but for sure tag and like Betrovia

Woot!


----------



## ToniD

All caught up!

Thanks for tags/likes in return.


----------



## Jena H

Caught up.  Enjoy the weekend, everyone.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.


----------



## KateAllenton

Hi all.

New here, but started tagging.

So far, I've tagged 
AmyShojai
MG Scarsbrook
Savannah Pageg
Kurt Carlson
Jonas Saul
Caddy
liam.judge
ToniD
Ruth Nestvold
Katecornwell
Seventhspell
JenniferCWagner
Joe Chiapetta
Jena H.
Paul Dale
Kahuna (looked on all pages, couldn't find the like button 
Jaychi
Adam Kisiel
Library4Science
Ed ODell
Guardian
Wyatt North
Feenix

Please tag me back. The book is in my signature... boy I hope it is 

Thanks,
Kate


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Kate, welcome! Got you tagged.


----------



## kahuna

Kate Allenton and everyone,

Tagged you.

Here's my "like" button, btw:

http://www.amazon.com/Slow-Love-Polynesian-Pillow-Book/dp/0980029708

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

jaim101
KateAllenton


----------



## Caddy

All caught up. You know, I was wondering if perhaps the "tt" did not work if one has multiple pages of tags. So, I unchecked my 15 tags, copied my requested tags and used the "tt". Guess what? All 15 tags that I wanted were tagged...regardless of which page of tags they were on for that particular book.

That means that if people are following directions and using the tags we request by highlighting and then hitting "copy" and then when they get to the book link typing in tt and then when the box appears hitting "paste" (and sometimes it messes up and shows other tags first, so clear those and then hit "Paste" as the directions state) and then hit "save tags" we should be getting exactly the tags we ask for.

But I am not. I still only have ONE tag for bohemian Paris. That would be the tag I did. After several months, no one else has tagged it. That tells me that people are either not tagging me at all or just checking whatever boxes they feel like. I have several other tags that only have 5 or 4 or 3 tags and they should have more than that because they are on my list.

I know you are sick of me complaining. I am sick of not getting tags. Come on, people. Please treat me like you want to be treated. I am tagging as requested and would appreciate you giving me the tags I request. 

I do NOT want romance tags (I DO want love story, just no romance, french romance or historical romance)and have asked repeatedly to have them voted down but that does not happen either. Why participate in this if you don't want to give people the tags that they want?

I would love some support back and I will support you and all of your tags no matter how many books you end up putting in here for tagging.

*Could you please make sure that you update the tags for me to the correct 15? You will find them within the last couple of pages. Those 15 and no others please.*

Thank you. I really hope I see some changes in my tags within the week, as I dearly love helping other authors and would like some help, too.


----------



## Maud Muller

Afraid I let this get away from me. Will have to go back ten pages and try to catch up with all the newbies and regulars with new books out. Hope everyone's stories are doing well.


----------



## RuthNestvold

All caught up to here.

Sorry things aren't working out for you, Caddy. I changed my tags some time ago, just now checked again to make sure. Maybe list the tags you *want* more regularly?

My books and preferred tags:

"The Future, Imperfect: Short Stories": science fiction, near-future, cyberpunk, dystopia, dystopian, near future, dystopian fiction, short stories

www.amazon.com/Future-Imperfect-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B007JBG84U/

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": Arthurian, Arthurian fiction, historical fantasy, epic fantasy, fantasy, King Arthur, Tristan and Isolde, Dark Ages, Sub-Roman Britain, celtic, Britain, Ireland

http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/

"Dragon Time and Other Stories": fantasy, fantasy short story, YA fantasy, dragons, witches, princess, fairy tales, young adult, historical fantasy, magic, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Time-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B006UMIU8G/

"Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology, sci-fi romance, novella, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/

"Never Ever After": fantasy, fantasy short story, fairy tales, celtic, legends, revisionist fairy tales, irish legends, Cinderella, Faerie, short stories

http://www.amazon.com/Never-Ever-After-Stories-ebook/dp/B0072V9HDQ/

"If Tears Were Wishes and Other Short Stories": fantasy, contemporary fantasy, short stories, Egypt, Eugene, Oregon, Taiwan, Taipei, Kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Tears-Wishes-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B0078G2EFI/


----------



## lorelei

Caddy, I pasted the ones you wanted.


----------



## jaychi

tagged and liked

lorelei
Eileen Muller
Kate Allenton
Katie Elle
jaim101

Please tag and like my new book.Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/Romance-Sellers-still-yours-ebook/dp/B007GYGAUM/ref=sr_1_12?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1332120564&sr=1-12


----------



## A. Rosaria

All caught up again.


----------



## seanday

Hi all,

New to the tagging business, so this thread is a great place to be. Spent the evening tagging...

kahuna
Pedro L. Alvarez
Kristine Cayne
Kitchen Witch
StrokerChase
Paul Dale
jaychi
Amyshojai
Jonas Saul
Savannah_Page
Shelia A. Huggins
Stephen Penner
chrisanthropic
KurtCarlson
liam.judge
JackDAlbrecht
Library4Science
seventhspell
RuthNestvold
katecornwell
JenniferCWagner
ToniD
Guardian
Wyatt North
D.A. Boulter
Steven Konkoly
Attebery
friedgreen
Caddy (voted down requested tags, and added listed ones)
Steve Vernon
John Daulton
Joe Chiappetta
jaim101
Heather Ross
Feenix
KateAllenton
Eileen Muller

I would love it if you would tag my novel. This may be a dumb/newbie question, but are the paperback and Kindle versions separate when it comes to tagging? Even though the reviews show up on both, it looks like the few posted tags are only on the paperback version. I suppose if the tags lead them to the paperback, they will find the ebook...

Anyway, here are the two links:

Paperback: http://www.amazon.com/dp/1463505043
Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006SJN7BG

Suggested tags are: Bicycling, Bicycle, Cycling, Pacific Coast, Road Trip, Depression, Introspection, Loss, Struggle, Alone, Fugue, San Francisco, Seattle, Redwoods, Camping, Children, Kids

Thanks for all the help. I will be back to continue to return the support.


----------



## KurtCarlson

Hi, I have a new book that needs tagging 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## liam.judge

Caddie: i checked and i had tagged your book a long time ago on both Amazon U.S. and U.K., 
the only thing i have not done until now is remove the romance tags from amazon.com . I already had it done on Amazon UK though.

Other's tagged today:

RuthNestvold (latest book)
seanday (I tagged your kindle book but there are no tags added for the paperback version)
KurtCarlson (new book)

All caught up with everyone else's books.


----------



## Paul Dale

Caught up with special attention to Caddy's tags and down votes.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Just tagged a whole bunch (again!).

I would appreciate tags on my newest novel, The Day Everything Stopped. I appreciate it.



Thanks!
Elmore

Here's the UK link for those so inclined: The Day Everything Stopped (UK)


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up again!

----------------

Mine for the new people:

The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia
Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## kahuna

Kurt Carlson
seanday

Caddy
Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Caddy

Tagged all the new people and "old" people with new books.  

Thank you, thank you, thank you for those who updated mine.  You rock!


----------



## Ria MacAlister

Embarrassingly new to all this. I have just published a new book and would request "liking" and the tags: contemporary romance, romance, abusive relationships, divorce, remarriage, love, recovery, Ireland, Scotland.

The book is here:
http://www.amazon.com/Heartshaped-Shards-Marry-Round-ebook/dp/B007K7XYDQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1332167690&sr=8-1

I did find this link helpful (for anyone else like me bobbing along in the newbie boat):
http://tagmybookonamazon.wordpress.com/2008/07/24/tag-my-book/

I will be working on tagging the last 5 pages on this post...correct? That's what I'm supposed to do


----------



## kahuna

Ria

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Ria MacAlister

So far, I've tagged/liked these logged into my "regular" Amazon account and not my author account (I like to keep things separated  )

Caddy Rowland (2 books--and down voted romance tags)
James N. Powell (1 book)
M. G. Scarsbrook (8 books)
Elmore Hammes (1 book)
Kurt Carlson (1 book)
Sean Day (1 book)
Bella Passion (1 book)
Ruth Nestvold (6 books)
Mike Attebery (3 books)
Daniel Grotta (via Sally Grotta's request--1 book)
Kristine Cayne (2 books)
Jamie Sinclair (2 books)
Heather Ross (2 books)

Will get to more soon!


----------



## lorelei

Tagged and liked:
A Rosario
Paul Dale
Ria
Caddy
Kahuna
MG Scarsbrook
Elmore
Seanday

Could someone try the following tags for my book: romance, romantic, love story, second chances, starting over, chick-lit


----------



## amiblackwelder

PLEASE TAG AND LIKE THIS BOOK :just click all the tags already in use and ass some if you like...

http://www.amazon.com/Mers-Mermaid-Dystopia-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B005Z327OE/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1332172820&sr=8-3


----------



## ToniD

All caught up!

Thanks for tags/likes in return.


----------



## Elmore Hammes

Tagged the latest bunch.

I would appreciate tags/likes on my newest novel, The Day Everything Stopped.



Thanks!
Elmore

Here's the UK link for those so inclined: The Day Everything Stopped (UK)


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up, welcome to the new taggers in the thread!


----------



## Guest

Please tag and like

Seattle On Ice

and

Billionaires, Bullets, Exploding Monkeys


----------



## Bruce Blake

New to the thread and boy, does my clicking finger hurt!
Just liked/tagged everyone on the last 6 pages.
Find me here:
http://www.amazon.com/Unfaithful-Wings-Icarus-Novel-ebook/dp/B006PJ9M3G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1332181798&sr=1-1
Preferred tags: afterlife, archangels, contemporary fantasy, urban fantasy, fantasy, fallen angels, Icarus Fell, paranormal, supernatural, fiction

Thanks to everyone!


----------



## kahuna

Lorelai

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## seventhspell

Caught up agian and new for me today were, 
Guardian got your new ones
Wyatt North got the new one
Steven Konkoly new
SallyWGrotta
jaim101
KateAllenton
lorelei
seanday
KurtCarlson new one
Elmore Hammes new one
Ria MacAlister
Bruce Blake


Good luck to all with new books.
My links are in my signature for new people, thanks for any tags back


----------



## lorelei

Tagged and liked everybody above me today. I've been thinking--my book was free on Friday and Saturday, but it's not free anymore. Could someone untick freebie and free, and write in more appropriate words like: romance, romantic, love story, second chances, starting over, chick-lit. You could just cut and paste. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ria MacAlister

Just liked/tagged:

VFW (Library4Science 8 books)
Savannah Page (1 book)
Alisa Jeruconoka (1 book)
Ed O'dell--LINK ON SIGNATURE FOR "NEW SMILE" NOT WORKING
Guardian (5 books)
Wyatt North (1 book)
Allure Van Sanz (5 books)
D.A. Boulter (8 books)
Steven Konkoly (1 book)
Joe Chiappetta (6 books)


----------



## lorelei

You forgot me, Ria.


----------



## Ria MacAlister

> You forgot me, Ria.


Don't know how I missed you, but I gotcha now


----------



## rsweetin

I tagged your choices for your book, Merry Go Round. When you get the time please tag mine. Just use the ones I have. http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_seeall_2?rh=k%3Akekaju%2Ci%3Astripbooks&keywords=kekaju&ie=UTF8&qid=1332189367
Also tagged and liked:
Heartshape Shards
The Mers, a YA Mermaid Dystopia 
The Day Everything Stopped
Karen's Best Friend
On Unfaithful Wings (An Icarus Fell Novel)
Seattle On Ice
Billionaires, Bullets, Exploding Monkeys
On/Off - A Jekyll and Hyde Story 
Complete Kitten Care
Complete Care for Your Aging Cat
Complete Care for Your Aging Dog
Betrovia: The first of three of the series Land of Betrovia
More coming...

Thanks 
Robert Sweeting


----------



## Bruce Blake

Gotcha, rsweetin.


----------



## Ria MacAlister

Whew! I think this will be it for today. Here is the last set I liked/tagged:

Tessa Stokes
Bruce Blake
Robert Sweeting
Laura Jane Leigh
Kurt Carlson
Jonas Saul
Toni Dwiggins
Amy Shojai
Kate Cornwell
Jennifer C. Wagner


----------



## B.A. Spangler

Ahhh - I get the thread 

Please Tag and Like *Superman's Cape*

I'll go back and do same, thanx.


----------



## Bruce Blake

bxs122 said:


> Ahhh - I get the thread
> 
> Please Tag and Like *Superman's Cape*
> 
> I'll go back and do same, thanx.


Done.


----------



## B.A. Spangler

Bruce Blake said:


> Done.


Same - thanx


----------



## kahuna

RSWheetin
BXS122

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Jena H

Okay, I'm caught up since Saturday.  Welcome to the newbies, including Bruce, Ria, Lorelai, and Brian (if you're new and I didn't list your name, don't worry, I tagged all since my last visit, I just might not remember your name off the top of my head).  

Be back on Wednesday.


----------



## jaychi

tagged and liked

A Rosaria
Sean Day
Elmore Hammes
Ria MacAlister
amiblackwelder

Please tag my new book (link below) if you can. Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/Romance-Sellers-still-yours-ebook/dp/B007GYGAUM/ref=sr_1_12?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1332207008&sr=1-12


----------



## amiblackwelder

rsweetin said:


> I tagged your choices for your book, Merry Go Round. When you get the time please tag mine. Just use the ones I have. http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_seeall_2?rh=k%3Akekaju%2Ci%3Astripbooks&keywords=kekaju&ie=UTF8&qid=1332189367
> Also tagged and liked:
> Heartshape Shards
> The Mers, a YA Mermaid Dystopia
> The Day Everything Stopped
> Karen's Best Friend
> On Unfaithful Wings (An Icarus Fell Novel)
> Seattle On Ice
> Billionaires, Bullets, Exploding Monkeys
> On/Off - A Jekyll and Hyde Story
> Complete Kitten Care
> Complete Care for Your Aging Cat
> Complete Care for Your Aging Dog
> Betrovia: The first of three of the series Land of Betrovia
> More coming...
> 
> Thanks
> Robert Sweeting


That looks like such a cute story!!

Ok, I tagged a bunch of people


----------



## Jeff Tompkins

Caught up (10 pages back).


----------



## Rick Chesler

http://www.amazon.com/The-Microbial-Deception-ebook/dp/B007M0ES6I/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

OK I'm down for some tagging. I've got a brand new pen name project up that could use some tagging and Likes. Thanks in advance.


----------



## B.M. Hodges

I've backtracked through this thread and tagged and tagged and tagged some more.

As you'll see, my novel is in desperate need of some tags and likes. 

Please tag and like: Zombie Fever: Malaysia Outbreak

Thanks!


----------



## Caddy

Got all the new people and books.  Welcome!  Thanks for the tags and vote downs.


----------



## Romana Grimm

I could use a few tags as well, although I'll understand if some people feel uncomfortable tagging mild m/m romance  (I assume that no one here has any use for my German stories ...)

As soon as I find some time tonight (working the day job right now and feeling guilty as it is ) I'll return the favour, of course. Thanks in advance!

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=maria+santicelli

Cheers to all,

Romana


----------



## Ria MacAlister

Here are the ones I did this morning:

Brian Spangler
Bella Passion
Ami Blackwelder (3 of your links aren't working--1st 2 books and the last one! I tagged/liked the others)
Jeff Thompson
Benjamin Richards (Rick Chesler)
B.M. Hodges
Maria Santicelli (Romana Grimm--"Truppendynamik" doesn't have any tags and you didn't suggest any, so I liked that one but didn't tag)


----------



## Romana Grimm

Ria MacAlister said:


> Maria Santicelli (Romana Grimm--"Truppendynamik" doesn't have any tags and you didn't suggest any, so I liked that one but didn't tag)


Ria,

thank you so much for your help! If you want to tag the German version of "Dynamics" as well, please feel free to do so. Preferred tags would be Armee, Soldat, Liebe, schwul, Romantik, Freundschaft and whatever you might also come up with 

To be honest, I was curious if any of my stories had been tagged at all (there didn't happen much these last months) and the story with the most tags is "Keepsakes". Must be the cute army boy on the cover *g*

Thanks @ all who helped me out so far ... I am curious to see where this'll go.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Elmore Hammes (new book)
Ria MacAlister
amiblackwelder
Bruce Blake
lorelei
rsweetin
bxs122
Rick Chesler
B.M. Hodges
Romana Grimm


----------



## Ria MacAlister

> If you want to tag the German version of "Dynamics" as well, please feel free to do so.


Done, love. Good luck


----------



## Romana Grimm

Thanks, you too!


----------



## kahuna

Rick Chesler
BM Hodges
Ramona Grimm

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the tags, welcome to the new authors/books.


----------



## lorelei

tagged and liked BruceBlake, bxs22, JenaH, jaychi, and Jeff. Ami, if I click on your pictures, I get told they don't work on Amazon.
If anyone is tagging me, could they please unclick the freebie tags, since my book is no longer free. But please click on or add anything that would fit a romance novel. Thanks.


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Back after a couple weeks away. I'll start tagging the newbies, and if you guys can tag my newly uploaded books I'd appreciate it. They're all the ones in my sig. I've done the first tags, just need people to up-click them

Thanks, you've all been great!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your new ones Adrianna


----------



## Ria MacAlister

tagged and liked your books, Adrianna


----------



## lorelei

tagged amyshojai and adrianna


----------



## rsweetin

Okay..had some time to tag and like:
kiDNApped by Rick Chesler
Wired Kingdom by Rick Chesler
The Game by Rick Chesler
Zombie Fever: Malaysia Outbreak by B.M. Hodges
Buddy the Rat by B.M. Hodges
Counter Camouflage : Serbian urban story by Bojan Miladinovic
Will get to more later...
Please tag mine:
Zombie, Voodoo, Middle Grade Fantasy, Magic, Talking animals, ghosts,ghouls, angels, bats
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=kekaju&x=0&y=0


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with tags.


----------



## Bruce Blake

All caught up.

BM Hodge
Rick Chesler
Ami Blackwelder
Jeff Tompkins
Romana Grimm
Adrianna White


----------



## jaim101

Ed_ODell said:


> Ed,
> 
> Just tried to tag your book and the link didnt work when I clicked on your sig. Might be just my laptop but might also be worth checking it's okay


----------



## jaim101

Evening,

Right then I've been back and done the last five pages. If anyone would be kind enough to return the favour you can do so by clicking the books in my signature below.

Thanks folks


----------



## Rick Chesler

Thanks for the tags, people! I tagged / Liked a bunch of you back! Happy reading and writing!


----------



## Sullins

Just caught up with likes and tags:

Rick Chesler, BM Hodges, Romana Grimm, Ria MacAlister, Lovelie, Adrianna White, Bruce Blake, rsweetin, jaim101, Ami Blackwelder, Elmore Hammes, Attebery, bxs122, Jeff Tompkins, Katie Elle, Kate Allenton, Eileen Muller, Ruth Nestvold, jaychi and seanday.

Please like and tag my paperback and ebook at the following links...Thanks in advance!

http://www.amazon.com/Living-Conscious-Harmony-Spiritual-Guide/dp/0984676716
http://www.amazon.com/LIVING-CONSCIOUS-HARMONY-Spiritual-ebook/dp/B006426YA8


----------



## Ria MacAlister

Keeping on top of things...tagged/liked Jamie and Sullins 

Heading to the "older" pages now...back to 945-950 eek


----------



## Ria MacAlister

Here we go:

James Albrecht
Caitie Quinn
Carolyn Evans-Dean
Tess St. John
Joyce Akesson
Sarah Woodbury
Martin Lake
Ken Magee
Grace Elliot
Vincent Bivona
Jena H
Dannika Dark
Heather Ross
Ryan Patrick
Keith Houghton
Tallulah Grace
William Woodall
Sean Van Damme
Honey Layne
Barry Maz

Whew, that's it for tonight. I have GOT to write!!! *crack crack*


----------



## lorelei

tagged and liked Sullins, jaim101, Rick Chesler
Bruce, did you forget me?
Sullins--thank you for changing my name to lovelie. It's quite charming.
Also, anyone interested, please unclick freebie for me, since my book isn't free anymore.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

Hi! I've got a new one out! Shades, Eight Tales of Terror...and it definitely needs some tag lovin. I'll be going back through this thread and starting to catch up on some tagging of my own! It's good to be back!


----------



## jaychi

tagged and like

Jeff Thompkins
bxs122
rsweetin
Rick Chesler
D Nathan Hillard

Please tag and like my 2 new books

http://www.amazon.com/Horror-Library-Gnashing-Teeth-ebook/dp/B007GT7I44/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1332297937&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/Horror-Library-Lonely-Sound-ebook/dp/B007HOQWBI/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1332297937&sr=1-3


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up!


----------



## friedgreen

All Tagged up


----------



## Bruce Blake

lorelei said:


> tagged and liked Sullins, jaim101, Rick Chesler
> Bruce, did you forget me?
> Sullins--thank you for changing my name to lovelie. It's quite charming.
> Also, anyone interested, please unclick freebie for me, since my book isn't free anymore.


I got you.


----------



## Bruce Blake

D. Nathan Hilliard said:


> Hi! I've got a new one out! Shades, Eight Tales of Terror...and it definitely needs some tag lovin. I'll be going back through this thread and starting to catch up on some tagging of my own! It's good to be back!


Got you, too.


----------



## Alisha

I have two fairly new titles out, Canyon Wolf Bride and Deadly R&R but all my books could use some love if any of you have the time. All my books are in my signature below. I would appreciate it so much! I'm going to go through the first 100 in this list tonight and do 100 per day until I get caught up on all the tagging.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.


----------



## Alisha

Thank you, Amy! Just tagged and liked all of yours! Love the subject of your books! Just got a new siamese!


----------



## Amyshojai

Alisha said:


> Thank you, Amy! Just tagged and liked all of yours! Love the subject of your books! Just got a new siamese!


Love Meezers! Mine is 14+ year's old, waiting on some vet tests from her most recent exam. A bit worried...but she's not! *s*


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

My goodness. I see I have a lot of catching up to do. Time to warm up my mouse clicking finger


----------



## Caddy

Welcome newbies! I have tagged all new people's books and new books for the regulars. Congrats on the new additions.

*Please use the tt method on my books. I have two pages of tags for book 1 and 2 kindle books, so you would have to click on both pages to manually check them. It is a hassle, so please use "tt" (Copy the tags below, go to page, hit "like" if you will and then type tt and when the box comes up right click and hit paste. *

*Here are the tags to use for both books (and if you are so inclined, I would love some "likes" for each book*):
historical fiction novels, love stories, historical drama, series, nineteenth century Paris, historical fiction, saga, family saga, historical saga, drama, fiction saga, drama books, Montmartre, bohemian Paris, French historical fiction

*Please do not choose other tags, including the romance ones. My books are no longer in the romance category*
Here are the four links:

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1328054929&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1328054929&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1328055001&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny/dp/146809081X/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1328055001&sr=1-1

Thank you very much!


----------



## Caddy

*I REALLY REALLY need to get the romance tags down.* Would everyone *PLEASE go to these links and VOTE DOWN the following:*Romance
French Romance
Historical Romance

*PLEASE. You simply click on "Agree with these tags" AND THEN go to each of the three. By each you will see a box with a check mark on it (only after clicking on agree with these tags). HOVER on the box, don't click, for each of three tags mentioned above. When the voting box appears, click NO.*

*Please ONLY vote down those 3. No others. Everyone can vote them down, even new people. It does not matter if you have tagged me previously or not. * Although both books are historical fiction/family saga, I am not concerned with these tags showing for book 2, only for book 1.

Here are the links for book 1 kindle and paperback:

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1331846965&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1331846965&sr=8-2

There are enough people on here that it should not take long to get those 3 tags way down. I really appreciate your help in this!


----------



## lorelei

tagged and liked jaychi, alisha, fried green.
I voted down the romance titles earlier, Caddy, but they won't let me do it again.
Also, I have a question--when someone already has a tag with 50 ticks beside it, what do they gain when we tick it again? It's not a rhetorical question, I really want to know what the advantage is. The first tag seems really important--let's say, suspense. A reader types in 'suspense' and your book comes up. But why does it help to have, say, 72 ticks beside suspense?


----------



## Paul Dale

Caught up. Welcome to the new guys (gals).


----------



## kahuna

Alisha

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

AdriannaWhite
jaim101
D. Nathan Hilliard
Bruce Blake
Alisha

lorelei: i removed the freebie tags


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

I do appreciate the tags, especially to my Back Pain Avenger book, which just went through a major update. I added about 10,000 words and 100 comics to it.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0053HT3DK


----------



## seventhspell

Caught up and new for me today were

rsweetin
Bruce Blake got all but the first link which comes back as an error
bxs122
jaychi new one
Jeff Tompkins

good luck to all with new books
*Please tag my new release only just in my signature* [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007MEVI1C[/url]
*tags are there already to tick in the box alongside, it's looking lonely so thanks for any tags back*
my links are in my signature line for anyone totally new


----------



## seventhspell

Whoops forgot to add to my just tagged list, 
D. Nathan Hilliard
Alisha
B.M. Hodges
Romana Grimm


----------



## ToniD

Caught up to here.

Thanks for all tags/likes in return.

rsweetin: love your cover. I'm a big pelican fan.


----------



## Stephen Penner

Caught up again. Liked & Tagged:

Tessa Stokes
Paul Dale
Laura Jane Leigh
D. Nathan Hilliard
Wolfgang Pie
Alisha Paige
Ruby Vines
Bruce Blake
Ria MacAlister
Rick Chesler
Jamie Sinclair
Adrianna While
Maria Santicelli
B.M. Hodges


----------



## lorelei

Tagged and liked:
      liam
      toniD
      Seventh Spell
      JoeChiapetta
      StephenPenner
Still hoping someone will answer the question about the multiple tags.
Also, please keep removing the freebie tags for me.
Thank you to everyone who tagged me.


----------



## jaim101

Hi folks,

Just gone down the last page and Tagged/Liked those I'd missed. Seem to have most now. As ever, any tags/likes of my stuff much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Alisha

Have to go to the gym but I will Tag and Like all the new books/posts for today when I return tonight! Thank you to everyone who has Tagged/Liked mine! I appreciate it! Have a great day!


----------



## Bruce Blake

seventhspell said:


> Caught up and new for me today were
> 
> rsweetin
> Bruce Blake got all but the first link which comes back as an error
> bxs122
> jaychi new one
> Jeff Tompkins
> 
> good luck to all with new books
> *Please tag my new release only just in my signature* [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007MEVI1C[/url]
> *tags are there already to tick in the box alongside, it's looking lonely so thanks for any tags back*
> my links are in my signature line for anyone totally new


"On Unfaithful Wings" (first thumbnail) was off-line for an update. It's back now if anyone wants to like/tag it. All caught up.
Thanks.


----------



## Ria MacAlister

Caught up with the few new ones since last night:

D. Nathan Hilliard
Tessa Stokes--new
Stephen Penner


----------



## Jena H

Wow, there was more to tag today than I'd expected, but I'm now caught up.

Also, here's the link to the paperback version of my YA.... it doesn't get tagged along with the e-book. The existing tags are fine.
http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Revolutionary-J-Y-Harris/dp/1469933314

Thanks, all!


----------



## plalvarez5

Caught up with this page.
I tagged and liked everyone.
I hope you do the same for my fantasy novel Dragon Fire.

http://amzn.to/zbI6Jv


----------



## jaychi

tagged and liked:

Alisha
B.M Hodges
Romana Grimm
Sullins
Steve Vernon

PLEASE tag and like my new book below. THANKS!

http://www.amazon.com/Romance-Sellers-Secrets-Heart-ebook/dp/B007EEEUPG/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1332395130&sr=1-3


----------



## B.A. Spangler

bumping and catching up on some tagging.


----------



## Library4Science

All caught up again! Thank you all for the reciprocal tags and likes.

Welcome Newbies! If you have only tagged my newest book, please go through and tag the rest of mine. Thank You!

Tags for 'Alaska And The Klondike Gold Fields [Illustrated]': http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006C250NC
Goldrush, Alaska, Klondike, Seward, Alaska purchase, gold fields, miners,gold camp life, Chilkoot Pass, Totem Poles, Northwest Territory, Prospectors, placer mining, hydraulic mining, grubstake

Thanks for tagging,
Cheers,
Charlie

Bargain Formatting & Conversion $15 -- Scanning & OCR 50¢ per page.


----------



## Caddy

Good Morning!  All caught up.  Seventhspell congrats on the new one.  Bruce Blake, I saw a couple additional tags for your updated books, so checked those (except for the "partial" word one).


----------



## liam.judge

All caught up with everyone's books.


----------



## SaraVale

Hello, from a newbie! I've gone back a few pages and tagged up.

If anyone would care to help out with my new one I'd appreciate it. Existing tags are fine for now. I'll have to think up a few others at some point.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007N9RG8U/

Thank you!


----------



## kahuna

Bruce Blake

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones. All caught up.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

liam judge
Kahuna
Sara Vale
Amyshojai

TAGGED


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Just came back after a month of vacation and trying to catch up. I can really use some tagging help (from all those who have not tagged yet) with my New Paperbacks. I will reciprocate tagging favor.
Here're the links for Paperback editions:
1 http://amzn.to/tfM0bZ
2 http://amzn.to/uZRkoi
6 http://amzn.to/v6VG9i
5 http://amzn.to/tWRxiK
8 http://amzn.to/ua4Tp2
10 http://amzn.to/t1G0dj
Thanks and wish you all the best.


----------



## Bruce Blake

Caught up, Sara Vale and Dr. Dln.


----------



## lorelei

Tagged and liked:
Plalvarez
LibraryScience
SaraVale
Dr Dln


----------



## lorelei

LibraryScience,

    Are you talking about the Klondike in Canada or is there another one in the US? If you mean the Canadian one, I could tag it with Yukon.


----------



## BBGriffith

Hey all, new guy here. I went back six or so pages and have been tagging like mad. If you could tag my book _Blue Fall_ via the link in the signature, I'd appreciate it. Existing tags are fine.

Cheers!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your book BB and all caught up.


----------



## Bruce Blake

BBGriffith said:


> Hey all, new guy here. I went back six or so pages and have been tagging like mad. If you could tag my book _Blue Fall_ via the link in the signature, I'd appreciate it. Existing tags are fine.
> 
> Cheers!


Gotcha.


----------



## lorelei

tagged and liked bbgriffith


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up.

Caddy: already voted down the requested tags, but got a friend to do it, too.

My books:

http://www.amazon.com/Enemy-of-Korgan-ebook/dp/B007F2VAS2
science fiction, scifi, betrayal, spy, adventure, action, undercover, speculative fiction, sci-fi, sf, loyalty

http://www.amazon.com/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasti.../dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

SaraVale
BBGriffith


----------



## Library4Science

Lorelei, it is the one in Alaska. The tags in my sig will be sufficient, Thank you.

All caught up again! Thank you all for the reciprocal tags and likes.

Welcome Newbies! If you have only tagged my newest book, please go through and tag the rest of mine. Thank You!

Tags for 'Alaska And The Klondike Gold Fields [Illustrated]': http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006C250NC
Goldrush, Alaska, Klondike, Seward, Alaska purchase, gold fields, miners,gold camp life, Chilkoot Pass, Totem Poles, Northwest Territory, Prospectors, placer mining, hydraulic mining, grubstake

Thanks for tagging,
Cheers,
Charlie

Bargain Formatting & Conversion $15 -- Scanning & OCR 50¢ per page.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

Tagged everybody between here and my last post. Whew!


----------



## Adam Kisiel

I have caught up. I will be very grateful for any tags.

Best regards,

Adam


----------



## Kristine Cayne

All caught up! Caddy, Ruth (and a few others), I've redone your tags based on your new lists.

Here are my books and preferred tags for the new people:

_Deadly Obsession_

*Preferred Tags*: romantic suspense, stalking, stalker, suspense thriller, thriller, sexy, widow, kristine cayne, obsessive love, photography,contemporary romance, action, hollywood, celebrity, movie star, sexy romance, romance

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B006SP32Q0
Print: http://amzn.com/0984903402

_Hearts and Arrows_

*Preferred Tags*: david g pearce, david wailing, kristine cayne, lexi revellian, lou wellman, short story collection, talli rolland, ann madden-walsh, cecilia peartree, short stories

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B00764VOT4

Have a great weekend!
~Kristine


----------



## lorelei

tagged and liked Kristine and Adam, above.
Adam, hope some men I know read your book.


----------



## friedgreen

All tagged up


----------



## Caddy

D.A. thanks for getting me some help!  BB got you.

Happy Weekend All!


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.  Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## liam.judge

Still caught up.


----------



## StrokerChase

Tagged everyone again! Thank you.


----------



## Paul Dale

Watching Chelsea vs Spurs and all tagged up.


----------



## Feenix

Happy Saturday! Another great day to tag and like!

This morning, I've tagged and liked this amazing authors:

Kate Allenton
Ruth Nestvold
Laura Jane Leigh
Sean Day
Kurt Carlson
Elmore Hammes
Ria MacAlister
Ami Blackwelder
Bruce Blake
Tessa Stokes
Robert W. Sweeting
Benjamin Richards
B.M Hodges
Maria Santicelli
Adrianna White
Jamie Sinclair
Rick Chesler
D. Nathan Hilliard
Alisha Paige
Ruby Vines
Stephen Penner
B.B. Griffith

And it would be great to get tags and likes for all of my stuff, but definitely would like to get tags and likes for Betrovia:

http://www.amazon.com/Betrovia-Land-of-ebook/dp/B005C1K1RY/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Oh, and Go Jayhawks! 

http://www2.kusports.com/news/2012/mar/24/elite-forces-ku-dispatches-pack-unc-next/


----------



## kahuna

BB Grifith

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Heather Ross

Caught up!

Thanks for likes and tags!

Please copy and past the tags below using the TT method. Otherwise, click on "See All Tags" and check the first fifteen.
*
Tags for Highway 90:* 
death, life, love, freedom, young adult, young adult suspense, teen, teen drama, college, dance club, drama, novelette, ebook, small town, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Highway-90-ebook/dp/B006S4CYB0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1326580333&sr=1-1

*Tags for Johnny Mustang: * 
cowboy, wild west, wild horses, illustrated childrens book, childrens, boys, western, adventure, horses, illustrated, fiction, picture book, ebook, short story, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Johnny-Mustang-Adventure-Begins-ebook/dp/B006SA3MPG/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1326580404&sr=1-1


----------



## Ed_ODell

Caught up to this point!

Welcome to all new authors and readers! As always, thank you for your participation in the thread.


----------



## jaim101

Afternoon all,

Lovely day for it! I seem to be pretty much caught up, unlike Liverpool who are losing at home to Wigan. I despair.

Thanks for all the Likes and Tags I've received so far, appreciated.

By the way, some great covers on these pages, really impressed.


----------



## Caddy

Nothing new.  That means I am caught up.


----------



## lsweet

Hi everybody! I also recently learned about the importance of tags to get our books noticed. If you would be so kind as to tag my book, Aladdin's Samovar, I'd be happy to return the favor.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005PG4Q18

or click on the link in my signature below. I'm happy with the tags that are already on my book, so if you could check those, that would be super! I think to get to the last tags, you have to click "see all tags."

Thanks in advance to everyone who tags! Now it's my turn. 
Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to tag I go....


----------



## Bruce Blake

All caught up.


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Hey all, new short story up if you guys could help with tagging. It's the one on the far left.

Thanks, tagging the newbies now.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

lsweet
AdriannaWhite (new book)


----------



## kahuna

lsweet

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## KateAllenton

Whew.

Caught up. I've tagged

DonnaFax
Lorelei
Sean Day
Kurt Carlson
Elmore Hammes
Ria MacAlister
AmiBlackwelder
Atteberry
BruceBlake
rsweetin
bxs122
Jeff Tompkins
Rick Chester
BMHodges
Romana Grimm
Jaim101
Sullins
D.Nathan Hillard
Friedgreen
Stephen Penner
plalvarezo
SaraVale
DrDln
BBGriffith
HeatherRoss
lsweet

IF you wouldn't mind, if you haven't already tagged mine, I would appreciate it.

Thanks,
Kate


----------



## Bruce Blake

Got you AdrainnaWhite.


----------



## Sullins

Just caught up with the newbies and the new books by the regulars. Thanks in advance for liking and tagging mine below. Have a great Sunday!!

http://www.amazon.com/Living-Conscious-Harmony-Spiritual-Guide/dp/0984676716
http://www.amazon.com/LIVING-CONSCIOUS-HARMONY-Spiritual-ebook/dp/B006426YA8


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up with everyone. Have a great rest of the weekend.


----------



## 54706

Hello fellow authors (oooo, I just love calling myself that..."author").

I am just figuring out all this tagging stuff. Can anyone help a YA Fantasy writer out and hook me up with some tag-love and like-love?

Links to my books in the sig line, just click on the covers...

Oh, and I don't know if I'm the only one who doesn't know this, but you can go to the book page, down near the tag section, and then *hit your "T" key twice fast* and a box will pop up where you can just paste in this list of tags:

fae, contemporary fantasy, paranormal, kick-butt heroine, epic fantasy, dwarves, magic, witches, ya fantasy, ya paranormal, strong female lead, teen romance, humor, pixies, fairies, vampires

_Thanks in advance to anyone who can help me out!_


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Elle,

Got your books tagged, welcome to the thread! We recommend you go back 6 pages and tag all the siggy books listed, which should catch all the "regular" taggers.


----------



## 54706

Amyshojai said:


> Hi Elle,
> 
> Got your books tagged, welcome to the thread! We recommend you go back 6 pages and tag all the siggy books listed, which should catch all the "regular" taggers.


Working my way through them now! 
Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Carolyn Evans-Dean

I am embarking on another round of tagging love. This may take me a bit to get caught up, but I will be working on it this evening. My links are in my signature. Thanks in advance for any tagging love & likes that you provide.


----------



## kahuna

ellecasey

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Jena H

Wow, that two days flew by.  But I'm back and caught up once again.


----------



## jaychi

tagged and liked

lsweet
ed odell
Adam Kisiel
Elle Casey
Carolyn Evans-Dean

Please tag and like my new books below. Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/Romance-Sellers-still-yours-ebook/dp/B007GYGAUM/ref=sr_1_8?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1332739067&sr=1-8

http://www.amazon.com/Romance-Sellers-Secrets-Heart-ebook/dp/B007EEEUPG/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1332739067&sr=1-1


----------



## GWakeling

Totally love this thread.

Working my way through the list...good to see everyone helping each other out. Would appreciate it immensely if I could get some tag love as well. Link in my signature


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged and liked all books by: ellecasey
GWakeling: you have no tags added for your book


----------



## 54706

liam.judge said:


> Tagged and liked all books by: ellecasey
> GWakeling: you have no tags added for your book


Thanks! And ditto. I'm through the last 3 (4? ) pages of authors so far. More to do later!

Elle


----------



## GWakeling

Really? How bizarre....I need to look into this as I see seven tags on my page  

Ho-hum. Seems they're not appearing as I'm UK and haven't bought anything from the .com store. Until I make a purchase nothing will show


----------



## Amy Corwin

My new book, Escaping Notice, could sure use some tags. 
I'll start working on tagging others today.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Paul Dale

I pulled the tags for Inside Evil over from the UK store to the US store.

contemporary paranormal, contemporary fantasy, alternate worlds, paranormal, paranormal mystery, paranormal thriller

All caught up.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged all the new books / people. Great to see all these new faces joining the thread!

-------------------------

Mine for anyone who doesn't have them yet:

The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia
Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## GWakeling

Paul Dale said:


> I pulled the tags for Inside Evil over from the UK store to the US store.
> 
> contemporary paranormal, contemporary fantasy, alternate worlds, paranormal, paranormal mystery, paranormal thriller
> 
> All caught up.


You, Paul, are an ABSOLUTE star! Thanks so much


----------



## Amyshojai

Got all the new ones and all caught up.


----------



## kahuna

GWakeling

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Luckymoose

I'm a little late to the game, but I've started going through and tagging books.


----------



## Kristine Cayne

I'm caught up to this point.

Here are my books and preferred tags for the new people:

_Deadly Obsession_

*Preferred Tags*: romantic suspense, stalking, stalker, suspense thriller, thriller, sexy, widow, kristine cayne, obsessive love, photography,contemporary romance, action, hollywood, celebrity, movie star, sexy romance, romance

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B006SP32Q0
Print: http://amzn.com/0984903402

_Hearts and Arrows_

*Preferred Tags*: david g pearce, david wailing, kristine cayne, lexi revellian, lou wellman, short story collection, talli rolland, ann madden-walsh, cecilia peartree, short stories

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B00764VOT4

Wishing everyone a great week!
~Kristine


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.  Welcome newbies and to the regs with new additions, congrats!  Now, back to writing book 3.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up!


----------



## lorelei

Tagged and liked:
Feenix
O'Dell
lsweet
HeatherRoss
StrokerChase


----------



## seventhspell

Hi caught up and new today were, 
Bruce Blake
Jena H paperback
jaychi new one good luck
SaraVale
BBGriffith
lsweet
KateAllenton already got you
ellecasey
Amy Corwin new one
good luck
Luckymoose


my links are in my signature for new people, thanks for any tags back


----------



## Honey Layne

Liked and tagged new books and authors!

Much love for likes and tags on my books!

*Snowflake:* 
erotic, erotic romance, romance, artist, erotic fiction, love story, sex, college romance, body painting, contemporary romance, adult romance, mild erotica, erotic adult romance, novelette, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Snowflake-Artist-Ecstasy-ebook/dp/B0075LYNBE/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1328478139&sr=1-4

*Paint Me Love:* 
erotic, erotic romance, romance, artist, erotic fiction, college romance, love story, sex, short story, erotic short story, contemporary romance, adult romance, mild erotica, young love, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Paint-Love-Artist-Ecstasy-ebook/dp/B006KT1RB6/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1327383888&sr=1-3

*Sweet Ginger: *
erotic, erotic romance, romance, artist, erotic fiction, love story, sex, sexting, erotic photography, contemporary romance, adult romance, mild erotica, erotic adult romance, novelette, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Sweet-Ginger-Artist-Ecstasy-ebook/dp/B006SDLTSK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1326654619&sr=1-1


----------



## RuthNestvold

Whew, all caught up to here. I really should visit this thread more than once a week ... and I think I've said that before. 

Anyway, welcome to all the newbies! And for those who enjoy Arthurian fiction and haven't yet gotten a copy, my novel Yseult is FREE today and tomorrow. Grab yourself a copy on your way through!

My books and preferred tags:

"The Future, Imperfect: Short Stories": science fiction, near-future, cyberpunk, dystopia, dystopian, near future, dystopian fiction, short stories

www.amazon.com/Future-Imperfect-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B007JBG84U/

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": Arthurian, Arthurian fiction, historical fantasy, epic fantasy, fantasy, King Arthur, Tristan and Isolde, Dark Ages, Sub-Roman Britain, celtic, Britain, Ireland

http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/

"Dragon Time and Other Stories": fantasy, fantasy short story, YA fantasy, dragons, witches, princess, fairy tales, young adult, historical fantasy, magic, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Time-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B006UMIU8G/

"Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology, sci-fi romance, novella, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/

"Never Ever After": fantasy, fantasy short story, fairy tales, celtic, legends, revisionist fairy tales, irish legends, Cinderella, Faerie, short stories

http://www.amazon.com/Never-Ever-After-Stories-ebook/dp/B0072V9HDQ/

"If Tears Were Wishes and Other Short Stories": fantasy, contemporary fantasy, short stories, Egypt, Eugene, Oregon, Taiwan, Taipei, Kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Tears-Wishes-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B0078G2EFI/


----------



## GWakeling

Tagged and updated:

RuthNestvold
Honey Layne
Kristine Cayne

Tagging love   
Geoff


----------



## B.A. Spangler

Tagged some more


----------



## Carolyn Evans-Dean

Caught up to this point! Phew! My links are in my signature.


----------



## kahuna

luckymoose

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Luckymoose

Thanks. I'm still taggin'. Lots and lots of books.


----------



## lsweet

Thanks, everybody, who tagged me so far--and especially to those who took the time to click See All Tags and check the hidden ones! You guys rock.

As for me, I'm still taggin'...


----------



## JessicaVane

Wow! I started out doing the five pages back, but could only work at it a bit at a time, so it grew. I've tried to hit tags and likes for everyone's books for the following people:

Feenix
ToniD
Jena H
AmyShojai
KateAllenton
Kahuna
Liam.judge
Caddy
Eileen Muller
Ruth Nestvold
Lorelei
jaychi
A.Rosaria
seanday
KurtCarlson
Paul Dale
Elmore Hammes
M.G.Scarsbrook
Ria McAlister
amiblackwelder
Attebery
Bruce Blake
seventhspell
rsweetin
bxs122
Jeff Tompkins
Rick Chesler
B.M.Hodges
Romana Grimm
Adrianna White
jaim101
Sullins
D.Nathan Hilliard
friedgreen
Alisha
Joe Chiapetta
Stephen Penner
plalvarez5
Library4Science
Sara Vale
dr.s.dhillon
BBGriffith
D.A.Boulter
Adam Kisiel
Kristine Cayne
StrokerChase
HeatherRoss
Ed_ODell
lsweet
ellecasey
Carolyn Evans-Dean
GWakeling
Amy Corwin
Luckymoose
Honey Layne

If you could send some likes/tags my way I would appreciate it. My books are:







Thank you!


----------



## jaychi

tagged and liked

Honey Layne
lucky moose
G Wakeling
Amy Corwin
Jessica Vane

Please tag and like my new books below. Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/Romance-Sellers-still-yours-ebook/dp/B007GYGAUM/ref=sr_1_8?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1332739067&sr=1-8

http://www.amazon.com/Romance-Sellers-Secrets-Heart-ebook/dp/B007EEEUPG/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1332739067&sr=1-1


----------



## Luna Loupe

I've tagged and liked everything from the last five pages. 

I'd appreciate any tags/likes for my current works - some are in my signature, the rest are here:

http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B00787I08W

They're all erotica, so if that's an issue for anyone I'll understand if you skip this. Thanks!


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals

Caught up again!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

GWakeling
Amy Corwin (new book)
Luckymoose
JessicaVane
Luna Loupe (new books)


----------



## Caddy

Welcome newbies! I have tagged all new people's books and new books for the regulars. Congrats on the new additions.

Please use the tt method on my books. I have two pages of tags for book 1 and 2 kindle books, so you would have to click on both pages to manually check them. It is a hassle, so please use "tt" (Copy the tags below, go to page, hit "like" if you will and then type tt and when the box comes up right click and hit paste. 

*Here are the tags to use for both books (and if you are so inclined, I would love some "likes" for each book*):
historical fiction novels, love stories, historical drama, series, nineteenth century Paris, historical fiction, saga, family saga, historical saga, drama, fiction saga, drama books, Montmartre, bohemian Paris, French historical fiction

Please do not choose other tags, including the romance ones. My books are no longer in the romance category
*Here are the four links:*

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1328054929&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1328054929&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1328055001&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny/dp/146809081X/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1328055001&sr=1-1

Thank you very much!


----------



## Caddy

I REALLY need to get the romance tags down.  Would everyone PLEASE go to these links and VOTE DOWN the following:
Romance
French Romance
Historical Romance

PLEASE. *You simply click on "Agree with these tags" AND THEN go to each of the three. By each you will see a box with a check mark on it (only after clicking on agree with these tags). HOVER on the box, don't click, for each of three tags mentioned above. When the voting box appears, click NO.

Please ONLY vote down those 3. No others. Everyone can vote them down, even new people. It does not matter if you have tagged me previously or not. Although both books are historical fiction/family saga, I am not concerned with these tags showing for book 2, only for book 1.*

Here are the links for book 1 kindle and paperback:

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1331846965&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1331846965&sr=8-2

There are enough people on here that it should not take long to get those 3 tags way down. I really appreciate your help in this!

Thank you very much to those that have done so!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up!


----------



## kahuna

All caught up.

Luna Loupe
Jessica Vane

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## glennlangohr

Thanks for the opportunity! Here is my link- http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B00571NY5A Time to tag!


----------



## glennlangohr

I think I did this wrong by putting up my author page? While tagging others it looks like just one book. Here is the paperback I need tags for the most anyway. http://www.amazon.com/Roll-Call-Glenn-Thomas-Langohr/dp/1439246084/ref=sr_1_1_title_0_main?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1332870302&sr=1-1 Back to tagging.


----------



## ToniD

Been gone a few days....catching up...


----------



## lorelei

tagged and liked:
JessicaVane
LunaLoupe
KatieElle
glennlanghor


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the new ones.


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again. *Welcome* to all the newbies!! As a reminder, we recommend just going back *5-6 pages*, and not from the beginning of the thread. 

Fellow taggers will open any books in your signature, and will automatically click on / agree with any tags already attached to the book. If you have particular tags you want used, you can either add it yourself (and we'll tag-team tag it), or list it in your post, and we'll copy/paste it in.

Thanks.


----------



## kahuna

Glenn Langohr

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## jaychi

tagged and liked

Luna Loupe
Katie Elle
Glenn langohr
amyshojai - aging cat
D.A. Boulter

Please tag and like my new books below. Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/Romance-Sellers-still-yours-ebook/dp/B007GYGAUM/ref=sr_1_8?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1332739067&sr=1-8

http://www.amazon.com/Romance-Sellers-Secrets-Heart-ebook/dp/B007EEEUPG/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1332739067&sr=1-1


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged and Liked all books by: glennlangohr


----------



## Caddy

Glenn, did all of your books.  Welcome.  That was only new one for me today.

Painting time!


----------



## glennlangohr

I'm caught up to this point and realize I need new tags. Please copy and paste these tages- prisoners, inmates, memoirs, prison memoirs, jails, prison gangs, criminal law, California history, American history, Mexican mafia, cartels, drug smuggling, human rights, prison hunger strike


----------



## Amyshojai

Got all your books Glen, all caught up.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

lsweet said:


> As for me, I'm still taggin'...


Just tagged you Isweet. I can really use some tagging help (from all those who have not tagged yet) with my digital in signature and Paperbacks. I will reciprocate tagging favor.
Here're the links for Paperback editions:
1 http://amzn.to/tfM0bZ
2 http://amzn.to/uZRkoi
6 http://amzn.to/v6VG9i
5 http://amzn.to/tWRxiK
8 http://amzn.to/ua4Tp2
10 http://amzn.to/t1G0dj
Thanks and wish you all the best.


----------



## Sullins

All caught up.

Please like and tag using the TT method and use the following tags for both links:

spiritual growth, enlightenment, spirituality, spiritual, self-help, personal growth, personal transformation, consciousness, sullins stuart, eckhart tolle, wayne dyer, inspirational, marianne williamson, spiritual enlightenment

http://www.amazon.com/Living-Conscious-Harmony-Spiritual-Guide/dp/0984676716
http://www.amazon.com/LIVING-CONSCIOUS-HARMONY-Spiritual-ebook/dp/B006426YA8

Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

Glenlangohr
Dr Din
Sullins

Tagged + liked!


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up. Welcome to all the new taggers! We recommend y'all go back 5-6 pages and tag those in the signatures to catch all the "regulars" and then check back every couple of days.


----------



## Jeff Menapace

All caught up.

My newest release could use some likes/tags.

Preferred tags: horror, thriller, suspense, mystery, jeff menapace, evil, dark, supernatural, fear, kindle

Thanks.


----------



## DonnaGalanti

HI All

New here and just tagged (the 15 max if there were 15+) and liked (both Kindle and Paperback if you had both, I think only one did)

Bruce Blake
Tessa Stokes
Ria McAllister
JY Harris 
Pedro L Alvarez
Bella Passion
Brian Spangler
A.C. Harris 
Caddy Rowland

Thank you all for helping out a debut author! I appreciate if you could agree with tags and/or also add in (loss, redemption, strong heroine) and like my page. My paranormal suspense novel A HUMAN ELEMENT just released 3-15. This was fun and I look forward to doing a bit for everyone each day!

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/A-Human-Element-ebook/dp/B007IIIZUO/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Paperback: http://www.amazon.com/A-Human-Element-Donna-Galanti/dp/1590808762/ref=tmm_pap_title_0
Donna Galanti


----------



## B.A. Spangler

Jeff Menapace said:


> All caught up.
> 
> My newest release could use some likes/tags.
> 
> Preferred tags: horror, thriller, suspense, mystery, jeff menapace, evil, dark, supernatural, fear, kindle
> 
> Thanks.


Got It.


----------



## Jeff Menapace

bxs122 said:


> Got It.


Cheers


----------



## jaychi

tagged and liked

*DrDln*
Jeff Menapace
Donna Galanti
mbatt
Caitie Quinn

Please tag and like my two new books

http://www.amazon.com/Love-More-Romance-Sellers-ebook/dp/B007OWOO18/ref=sr_1_22?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1333002275&sr=1-22

http://www.amazon.com/Loves-Fate-Romance-Sellers-ebook/dp/B007OWO2KQ/ref=sr_1_21?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1333002367&sr=1-21


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.  Got Jeff and Donna.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Jeff Menapace
DonnaGalanti

Glen: which book do you need the new tags added to?


----------



## kahuna

Donna Galanti

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.


----------



## Freddie Omm

Hi! I'm fresh to the boards and looking forward to reading some great books.

I just liked and tagged:

Dr Nathan Hilliard
Amy Shojai
Kahuna
Caddy
Jaychi
Jeff Menapace
bxs122
Donna Galanti
Sullins
Liam Judge

Would be grateful for all reciprocation on my (USA/UK Editions) new thriller, *HONOR*.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/3943829030

http://www.amazon.com/Honor-ebook/dp/B007MB7E0E/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1333036236&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007MB7E0E

not sure how this works most efficiently but the tags i've got are:

black comedy, cinematic, dark humor, honor killing, islamism, love story, pacy thriller, satire consumerism, suspense, thriller, topical, controversial, topical thriller, controversial thriller, topical satire


----------



## DonnaGalanti

Did some more tagging today. Thanks to those who tagged me!

D. Nathan Hilliard (both)
Adam Kisiel (All)
Kristin Cayne (all)
Peter Meredith (All) 
Freddie Omm (all)

I like it when authors add their tags - makes it nice and easy to copy and paste! So i'll do that here too for A HUMAN ELEMENT:

suspense, dean koontz, paranormal suspense, supernatural, paranormal thriller, donna galanti, sin and vengeance, haunting, good vs evil, kindle thriller, kay hooper, sin and vengeance, haunting, redemption, dark fiction

ebook: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B007IIIZUO/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
print: http://www.amazon.com/A-Human-Element-Donna-Galanti/dp/1590808762/ref=tmm_pap_title_0


----------



## ToniD

All caught up.

Thanks for tags/likes in return!


----------



## KendallSwan

Okay, new to the game here.  Just got done tagging everyone on page 962 which included: 
Page 962
Alisha Page: Canyon Wolf Bride, Circle city, The Wicked Nickel, Deadly R&R, The Hourglass Witch, Tusk

Bruce Blake: On Unfaithful wings, Backroads, In their blood I drown, Beyond the raging moon

Ria MacAlister: Heart shaped shards

Jena H: Timekeepers e and P, Nobody's Perfect, Fool Me Once

Plalvarez5: Dragon Fire

Jaychi: Secrets of the Heart, Dog Health, Mystery Collections, Lust in the High Seas, An Angels Toychest, Even Geeks Fall in love, fantasy adventure series

Bxc122: Superman's cape

Library4Science: Klondike, America (all 7 books) I added VFW to them as well

Caddy: Gastien part 1 & 2

liam.judge: Personal Finance...

SaraVale: Lust to lust

kahuna: Slow love (and, dude, where's the ebook?)

Amyshojai: Kitten care, your aging cat, your aging dog, pet care in the new century, dog and cat competability

D. Nathan Hilliard: The ways of Khrem, shades

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon): all paperbacks: Power of Breathing, Simple solution/weight, Soul and Reincarnation, Forever Young, In search of god, a treasure...

lorelei: Karen's best friend

BBGriffith: Blue Fall

D.A. Boulter: Enemy of Korgan, Coldsleep, Prey, The steadfasting, ghost fleet, pelgraff, pilton's moon, courtesan


**
I'm about to head to lunch and will start on the next page when I return.  
If y'all could show a little love to my titles in my signature that would be great.
Thanks!!

Kendall


----------



## kahuna

Kendell Swan
Freddie Omm

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## HaemishM

Phew, caught up with the last six pages after a good bit of time away. I could use some more tags, especially on my latest, the short story collection Tales from the Bridge Chronicles, Vol. 1.

Thanks!


----------



## KateMadison

Hello everyone.  Hope you are having a good day.  I have seen this thread around and never clicked on it figuring that with that many pages it wouldn't work.  Little did I know --there's a method to the madness.  I am going to start tagging away.  

Thanks,
Kate


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up, welcome to all the new folks in the thread!


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Whew!! 11 pages later...all caught up.  Coffee time...now!

Ed_ODell
seventhspell (a few more tags I could do)
ToniD (a few more tags)
Guardian
Wyatt North (new book)
AllureVanSanz
Jena H (Timekeepers I missed before)
D.A. Boulter (all suggested tags)
Steven Konkoly (all suggested tags)
Attebery
Steven Vernon (and latest book)
Kristine Cayne
jaim101 (suggested and existing tags)
Caddy (made sure any romance tags I had were removed)
Heather Ross (tags suggested)
Jay Bell
Feenix
Kate Allenton
Eileen Muller
RuthNestvold (a few extra I could tag)
lorelei
A. Rosaria
seanday (suggested tags)
KurtCarlson (new book)
Elmore Hammes (new book)
Ria MacAlister
amiblackwelder (4 far right books in sig)
Bruce Blake (suggested tags)
rsweetin
bxs122
Jeff Tompkins
Rick Chesler
B.M. Hodges
Romana Grimm
AdriannaWhite
Sullins
D. Nathan Hilliard
Alisha
plalvarez5
SaraVale
*DrDln*
BBGriffith
lsweet
ellecasey (thanks for the "T" key pressing...I just found that out thanks to you. ;0 )
GWakeling
Amy Corwin
Luckymoose
Honey Layne (suggested tags)
Jessica Vane
Luna Loupe
glennlangohr
Jeff Menapace (suggested tags)
DonnaGalanti
Freddie Omm
KendallSwan
HaemishM
KateMadison

_**Easy way to tag (that I just discovered): on Amazon's book page press "T" key twice quickly and then you can just Copy+Paste these tags in the little pop up box. Schnazzy and faster than scroll... click, click, click...**_

*Tags I'd appreciate for Bumped to Berlin:* expatriate, germany, berlin, europe, travel narrative, travelogue, nonfiction, personal narrative, travel, expat, ebook, kindle, humor, american in europe


Thank you so much!! Have a great weekend, all.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up!

--------------------

Mine for anyone new:

The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia
Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## DonnaGalanti

Hi All

Here is who I tagged today
Gregory Bresiger
Paul Dale
Dave King
Heather Ross
Adrianna White
Kate Allenton
Elle Casey
Geoffrey Wakeling
Amy Corwin
Matthew Musser
Glenn Thomas
Tony Dwiggins
Jeff Menapace
Gary A Ballard
Kate Madison

Here are my tags to copy and paste:

suspense, dean koontz, paranormal suspense, supernatural, paranormal thriller, donna galanti, science fiction, haunting, good vs evil, kindle thriller, kay hooper, sin and vengeance, telepathy, paranormal romance, aliens

ebook: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B007IIIZUO/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

print: http://www.amazon.com/A-Human-Element-Donna-Galanti/dp/1590808762/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Thanks so very much!


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.  Welcome newbies.  Thanks to everyone who tagged me and thanks to those who are helping me by voting down the tags I asked to have voted down (see thread on previous pages).

Head's up for newbies:  Most of us can't tag UK because we have not bought there.  That is why this is US thread.  

Head's up for newbies: Most of us will not use any tags that are other living authors names when that author did not write the book.

Enjoy your day!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Freddie Omm
KendallSwan


----------



## B.A. Spangler

DonnaGalanti said:


> Hi All
> 
> Here is who I tagged today
> Gregory Bresiger
> Paul Dale
> Dave King
> Heather Ross
> Adrianna White
> Kate Allenton
> Elle Casey
> Geoffrey Wakeling
> Amy Corwin
> Matthew Musser
> Glenn Thomas
> Tony Dwiggins
> Jeff Menapace
> Gary A Ballard
> Kate Madison
> 
> Here are my tags to copy and paste:
> 
> suspense, dean koontz, paranormal suspense, supernatural, paranormal thriller, donna galanti, science fiction, haunting, good vs evil, kindle thriller, kay hooper, sin and vengeance, telepathy, paranormal romance, aliens
> 
> ebook: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B007IIIZUO/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
> 
> print: http://www.amazon.com/A-Human-Element-Donna-Galanti/dp/1590808762/ref=tmm_pap_title_0
> 
> Thanks so very much!


Got yours


----------



## kahuna

Savannah Page

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## seventhspell

Hi caught up and new for me today were,

Luckymoose noticed you had added novella since i tagged you so got that one
Luna Loupe
Caddy I have untagged romance ages ago but I think somehow customers must tag it again as the number doesn't seem to get less !
glennlangohr
Jeff Menapace new one good luck
DonnaGalanti
Freddie Omm
KateMadison

I have a new release Stone Kisses not in my signature that I would love tagged, the tags are there to just click, Thankyou

My other links are in my signature for anyone new, thanks for any tags back 
http://www.amazon.com/Stone-Kisses-ebook/dp/B007P4UUPO


----------



## rsweetin

sierra09 said:


> Ricky and Jess, I got you tagged and Ricky, I'll go back and tag your other Peacekeeper books.


I liked, tagged and yes the reviews for all your books. R. W. Sweeting


----------



## rsweetin

seventhspell said:


> Hi caught up and new for me today were,
> 
> Luckymoose noticed you had added novella since i tagged you so got that one
> Luna Loupe
> Caddy I have untagged romance ages ago but I think somehow customers must tag it again as the number doesn't seem to get less !
> glennlangohr
> Jeff Menapace new one good luck
> DonnaGalanti
> Freddie Omm
> KateMadison
> 
> I have a new release Stone Kisses not in my signature that I would love tagged, the tags are there to just click, Thankyou
> 
> My other links are in my signature for anyone new, thanks for any tags back
> http://www.amazon.com/Stone-Kisses-ebook/dp/B007P4UUPO


I tagged and liked Stone Kisses. Please tag, like and yes mine...Thanks


----------



## rsweetin

M. G. Scarsbrook said:


> All caught up!
> 
> --------------------
> 
> Mine for anyone new:
> 
> The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia
> Poison In The Blood - eBook
> Poison In The Blood - paperback
> The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
> The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
> The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
> Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
> The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


I tagged, liked, and yes you. Please do same for me. Thanks R.W.Sweeting


----------



## rsweetin

I tagged, Like, and yes you. Please do same for me. Thanks
R. W. Sweeting



Caddy said:


> All caught up. Welcome newbies. Thanks to everyone who tagged me and thanks to those who are helping me by voting down the tags I asked to have voted down (see thread on previous pages).
> 
> Head's up for newbies: Most of us can't tag UK because we have not bought there. That is why this is US thread.
> 
> Head's up for newbies: Most of us will not use any tags that are other living authors names when that author did not write the book.
> 
> Enjoy your day!


----------



## rsweetin

glennlangohr said:


> I'm caught up to this point and realize I need new tags. Please copy and paste these tages- prisoners, inmates, memoirs, prison memoirs, jails, prison gangs, criminal law, California history, American history, Mexican mafia, cartels, drug smuggling, human rights, prison hunger strike


I tag, like, and yes you. I did not see the tags you had on post until after. I used tags that were there. I can redo if want. My book is available today March 30th for free download, Kekaju and the Hidden Swamp. Thanks
RW Sweeting


----------



## lorelei

tagged donnagalanti, which is the only new one I could find.


----------



## ToniD

Caught up through here. Thanks for all tags/likes in return.

I have a new paperback that could use some likes and tags, please:

adventure, geology, volcano, mammoth lakes, erupt, forensic, series, women sleuths, environmental, thriller

http://www.amazon.com/Volcano-Watch-Forensic-Geology-Series/dp/146993924X


----------



## rsweetin

Sullins said:


> All caught up.
> 
> Please like and tag using the TT method and use the following tags for both links:
> 
> spiritual growth, enlightenment, spirituality, spiritual, self-help, personal growth, personal transformation, consciousness, sullins stuart, eckhart tolle, wayne dyer, inspirational, marianne williamson, spiritual enlightenment
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Living-Conscious-Harmony-Spiritual-Guide/dp/0984676716
> http://www.amazon.com/LIVING-CONSCIOUS-HARMONY-Spiritual-ebook/dp/B006426YA8
> 
> Thank you in advance!!!


Got you...please do same for me also Free Download of my book today.
http://www.amazon.com/Kekaju-Hidden-Swamp-ebook/dp/B007DBVVU2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333133155&sr=8-1


----------



## seventhspell

Hi rsweetin, tagged and liked


----------



## lorelei

Tagged and liked ToniD. Wow, I got there first!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Can you folks also tag my new print version of *Back Pain Avenger* with the following tags:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/0964432374

disability, back pain, back pain relief, chronic pain, healing, comics, natural health, alternative medicine, cure, christian living, christian life, spiritual healing, disabilities, herniated disc, disability in comics

Thanks so much.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you, Joe--looks great!


----------



## lorelei

chiappetta, done.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

seventhspell (new book)
rsweetin
ToniD (new book)
Joe Chiappetta (print version of Back Pain Avenger)


----------



## bazmaz

Back and catching up tagging last few pages.

If you can return favour, my books below

http://www.amazon.com/Chords-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B007N7JIN8/ref=pd_sim_kstore_4?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ

http://www.amazon.com/More-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B0075KOZF4/ref=pd_sim_kstore_4?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ

http://www.amazon.com/What-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_2?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ

And if there are any ukulele players starting out on the board, do get in touch if you have any questions or need advice!


----------



## lorelei

tagged and liked bazmaz


----------



## Caddy

all caught up.



> Caddy I have untagged romance ages ago but I think somehow customers must tag it again as the number doesn't seem to get less !


Yes, maybe so. Sigh.


----------



## B.A. Spangler

lorelei said:


> tagged donnagalanti, which is the only new one I could find.


Got it.


----------



## kahuna

All tagged up!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Grace Elliot

I havent been here for a while - congratulations on the new releases. 
i went back 5 pages - will go back more tomorrow,
Thanks for the return tags and likes.
G x


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up!


----------



## Jena H

Done and done, for another round of tagging.  

Bad news:  tonight at 12:01 a.m., I'll have to start over again facing the Brown Bar of Shame.  But hopefully not for long.


----------



## Library4Science

All caught up again! Thank you all for the reciprocal tags and likes.

Welcome Newbies! If you have only tagged my newest book, please go through and tag the rest of mine. Thank You!

Tags for 'Alaska And The Klondike Gold Fields [Illustrated]': http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006C250NC
Goldrush, Alaska, Klondike, Seward, Alaska purchase, gold fields, miners,gold camp life, Chilkoot Pass, Totem Poles, Northwest Territory, Prospectors, placer mining, hydraulic mining, grubstake

Thanks for tagging,
Cheers,
Charlie

Bargain Formatting & Conversion $15 -- Scanning & OCR 50¢ per page.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

bazmaz


----------



## friedgreen

All tagged


----------



## Paul Dale

Up to date. Welcome to the new taggers.


----------



## DonnaGalanti

Did some more tagging/liking today.

Benjamin Richards
B.M. Hodges
Robert W. Sweeting
Rick Chesler
Ruby Vines

Thanks to those who tagged and liked me! Here are tags to copy and paste for A HUMAN ELEMENT.

suspense, dean koontz, paranormal suspense, supernatural, paranormal thriller, donna galanti, sin and vengeance, haunting, good vs evil, kindle thriller, kay hooper, sin and vengeance, haunting, dark fiction, psychic mystery

ebook: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B007IIIZUO/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
print: http://www.amazon.com/A-Human-Element-Donna-Galanti/dp/1590808762/ref=tmm_pap_title_0


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up.

Hi Donna! ~~~ I'm reading "A Human Element" and enjoying the thriller very much!


----------



## DonnaGalanti

Hi Amy, much appreciated! Thanks so much for reading A Human Element...and enjoying! -Donna


----------



## Luckymoose

I think I am up to date. Thanks for all the tags everyone.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Thanks everyone for tagging my new print version of *Back Pain Avenger* with the following tags:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/0964432374

disability, back pain, back pain relief, chronic pain, healing, comics, natural health, alternative medicine, cure, christian living, christian life, spiritual healing, disabilities, herniated disc, disability in comics

I really appreciate it.


----------



## jaychi

tagged and liked

Grace Elliot
Library4science
Friedgreen
Joe Chiapetti
Amyshojai "Kitten Care"

Please tag and like my new books

http://www.amazon.com/Love-More-Romance-Sellers-ebook/dp/B007OWOO18/ref=sr_1_18?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1332849509&sr=1-18

http://www.amazon.com/Loves-Fate-Romance-Sellers-ebook/dp/B007OWO2KQ/ref=sr_1_17?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1332849413&sr=1-17


----------



## ScottC

New to tagging, new to eBook publishing, new....

Tagged 
Kahuna
Library4
DonnaG
JoeC

Would appreciate if you might tag/like Night of the Purple Moon
http://www.amazon.com/Night-Purple-Moon-ebook/dp/B007OVUPXU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1333362838&sr=1-1

dystopian, middle grade, adventure, tween, young adult, epidemic, scifi, scott cramer, science fiction, germs, survival, survival story, comet, space dust, post apocalyptic, hormones

Thanks


----------



## DonnaGalanti

Hi Scott, just tagged Night of the Purple Moon. Good luck! Thanks for tagging me!


----------



## ChrisWard

Please tag my novel, The Tube Riders (and if you could click "like" at the same time that would also be awesome!

Any of the tags that are on there would be good. Dystopian sci-fi, etc.

Thanks! (off to do the five page thing now)

Chris Ward

http://www.amazon.com/The-Tube-Riders-ebook/dp/B007LVFSP8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333368035&sr=8-1


----------



## ChrisWard

Okay, I did one of each from the last three pages but I have to go to bed now (I live in Japan)!  I'll stop in to do a few more every couple of days.  By the way, what does TT mean?

Chris Ward


----------



## Caddy

Welcome Scott and Chris.  All caught up.


Chris:  If you type tt a box appears and you can paster the tags the author lists in their post that they want.  It is much faster than scrolling down and doing each individually.  Also, some have many tags and only want certain ones used now and so they ask you to use the tt method and provide the list of tags to copy.

As far as what tt means....I don't know, but probably "the tags" or "these tags".  

By the way, it WILL copy 15 tags, not just 10.  Have tried it myself to make sure.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

ScottC
headofwords


----------



## kahuna

ScottC
headofwords

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up!

Welcome to the newbies!


----------



## ToniD

lorelei said:


> Tagged and liked ToniD. Wow, I got there first!


You started a trend! 

Caught up through here. Thanks for all tags/likes in return.

I have a new paperback that could use some likes and tags, please:

adventure, geology, volcano, mammoth lakes, erupt, forensic, series, women sleuths, environmental, thriller

http://www.amazon.com/Volcano-Watch-Forensic-Geology-Series/dp/146993924X


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Have caught up with:

Paul Dale
Donna Galanti
Luckymoose
Jaychi
ScottC
Headofwords


----------



## RachaelJRamsay

Hello all 

newbie here, just getting started but so far i have Tagged and Liked all books from:

Library4science
Donna Galanti 
Kahuna
Joe Chiappetta
jaychi
ScottC
headofwords
Caddy
Amyshojai
M.G. Scarsbrook
ToniD
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
liam.judge
Friedgreen
Paul Dale

Please tag and like my 2 new books. Thanks in advance everyone!

On The Go No Cook Vegetarian Recipes (Volume 1)
http://www.amazon.com/Vegetarian-Recipes-Healthy-Delicious-ebook/dp/B007EF0FMM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333393139&sr=8-1

On The Go No Cook Vegetarian Recipes (Volume 2)
http://www.amazon.com/Vegetarian-Recipes-Healthy-Delicious-ebook/dp/B007PJZWQG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1333393139&sr=8-2

TAGS
vegetarian cookbook, vegetarian recipes, no cook recipes, healthy recipes, healthy eating, cookbook, no cook meals, vegetables, health and wellness, vegetarian cooking, quick recipes, quick meals, vegetarian, vegetarian diet, vegetable dishes


----------



## kahuna

Racheal J Ramesy

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks Rachael, got your books tagged. Welcome to the thread!


----------



## RuthNestvold

For the new folks here, my books and preferred tags:

"The Future, Imperfect: Short Stories": science fiction, near-future, cyberpunk, dystopia, dystopian, near future, dystopian fiction, short stories

www.amazon.com/Future-Imperfect-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B007JBG84U/

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": Arthurian, Arthurian fiction, historical fantasy, epic fantasy, fantasy, King Arthur, Tristan and Isolde, Dark Ages, Sub-Roman Britain, celtic, Britain, Ireland

http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/

"Dragon Time and Other Stories": fantasy, fantasy short story, YA fantasy, dragons, witches, princess, fairy tales, young adult, historical fantasy, magic, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Time-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B006UMIU8G/

"Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology, sci-fi romance, novella, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/

"Never Ever After": fantasy, fantasy short story, fairy tales, celtic, legends, revisionist fairy tales, irish legends, Cinderella, Faerie, short stories

http://www.amazon.com/Never-Ever-After-Stories-ebook/dp/B0072V9HDQ/

"If Tears Were Wishes and Other Short Stories": fantasy, contemporary fantasy, short stories, Egypt, Eugene, Oregon, Taiwan, Taipei, Kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Tears-Wishes-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B0078G2EFI/

Now I'm off to catch up again!


----------



## RuthNestvold

All caught up to here! 

@Rachael - you might want to update the tags you want people to use. You have a couple of typos.


----------



## Jeff Menapace

All caught up again.

Please give my newest release some love. Tag at will 

Thanks!

Jeff


----------



## Jena H

Tagged up again.  Welcome to the newbies.


----------



## ChrisWard

Thanks for all the tags, but please no more magic/elves/warriors/archers.  It has crossbows and telekinetic powers but that's as close as it gets.  It's fantasy only in the sense that X-men could be considered fantasy and is very much near future dystopian drama.

Please paste and copy 

dystopian ficion
dark fantasy
science fiction
urban science fiction
urban dark fantasy

Thanks, now I'm off to tag some more.  I actually had a sale last night, so if that was one of you or thanks to one of you then I'm very, very grateful!

Chris Ward


----------



## lorelei

tagged and liked:
ScottC
HeadofWords
Rachael
Jeff 
Nestvold (the one I missed)

Rachael, I tagged both spellings of vegetables


----------



## RachaelJRamsay

RuthNestvold said:


> All caught up to here!
> 
> @Rachael - you might want to update the tags you want people to use. You have a couple of typos.


Thanks for catching that typo!  & thanks to everyone else as well

I just TAGGED and clicked the "LIKE" button for the following authors:

RuthNestvold

Jeff Menapace

Jena H

lorelei

glennlangohr

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon)

Sullins

D. Nathan Hilliard

Freddie Omm

Savannah_Page

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Please Tag and click the "LIKE" button for my 2 books. Thanks in advance everyone!

On The Go No Cook Vegetarian Recipes (Volume 1)
http://www.amazon.com/Vegetarian-Recipes-Healthy-Delicious-ebook/dp/B007EF0FMM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333393139&sr=8-1

On The Go No Cook Vegetarian Recipes (Volume 2)
http://www.amazon.com/Vegetarian-Recipes-Healthy-Delicious-ebook/dp/B007PJZWQG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1333393139&sr=8-2

TAGS (copy and paste)
vegetarian cookbook, vegetarian recipes, no cook recipes, healthy recipes, healthy eating, cookbook, no cook meals, vegetables, health and wellness, vegetarian cooking, quick recipes, quick meals, vegetarian, vegetarian diet, vegetable dishes

THANKS!!


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Tagged a couple new people and a couple old ones with new books! Congrats to those with new books out! I would appreciate some tags on mine as well, thanks.


----------



## KateMadison

Slowly but surely making my way through.  I'll post when I'm all caught up.  It's much easier to get this done while hanging out watching a little tv at night.  

Thanks for all the support, guys and gals.  KB and this thread in particular is so amazing-- full of truly generous souls. 

Kate


----------



## ScottC

All set
ToniD
Rachael
Head (typo on 'ficion'
ruth
Jaychi (liked, then hit "agree" all tags)

fever, dystopian, dystopia, middle grade, adventure, tween, young adult, epidemic, scifi, scott cramer, science fiction, germs, survival, survival story, comet, space dust, post apocalyptic, hormones

http://www.amazon.com/Night-Purple-Moon-ebook/dp/B007OVUPXU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333446048&sr=8-1

Thank you


----------



## seventhspell

I'm caught up again, new for me were, 
ScottC
headofwords
RachaelJRamsay


My links are in my signature line for any tags back thanks


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up. Nice to see new blood. Thank for all the tags.

My books:

http://www.amazon.com/Enemy-of-Korgan-ebook/dp/B007F2VAS2
science fiction, scifi, betrayal, spy, adventure, action, undercover, speculative fiction, sci-fi, sf, loyalty

http://www.amazon.com/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasti.../dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## Caddy

Welcome newbies! I have tagged all new people's books.

Please use the tt method on my books. I have two pages of tags for book 1 and 2 kindle books, so you would have to click on both pages to manually check them. It is a hassle, so please use "tt" (Copy the tags below, go to page, hit "like" if you will and then type tt and when the box comes up right click and hit paste. 

*Here are the tags to use for both books (and if you are so inclined, I would love some "likes" for each book):* historical fiction novels, love stories, historical drama, series, nineteenth century Paris, historical fiction, saga, family saga, historical saga, drama, fiction saga, drama books, Montmartre, bohemian Paris, French historical fiction

Please do not choose other tags, including the romance ones. My books are no longer in the romance category

*Here are the four links:*

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1328054929&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1328054929&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1328055001&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny/dp/146809081X/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1328055001&sr=1-1

Thank you very much!


----------



## JimC1946

For the newbies among us, it might be worth reposting this link which has a very good explanation of tagging and how it works:

http://tagmybookonamazon.wordpress.com/what-is-tagging/

NOTE: The "Tag my Book on Amazon" site is no longer active, but the old links still work.


----------



## Caddy

PLEASE I AM BEGGING YOU: New taggers are STILL tagging the tags that I DO NOT want tagged! This is why I have asked that you do not select tags yourself for my books but use the tags that I list, every five pages, by using the tt method. PLEASE! If you have tagged my books please check to see if you have tagged the following and untag them:

*I REALLY need to get the romance tags down. Would everyone PLEASE go to these links and VOTE DOWN the following:*
Romance
French Romance
Historical Romance

PLEASE. You simply click on "Agree with these tags" AND THEN go to each of the three. By each you will see a box with a check mark on it (only after clicking on agree with these tags). HOVER on the box, don't click, for each of three tags mentioned above. When the voting box appears, click NO.

Please ONLY vote down those 3. No others. Everyone can vote them down, even new people. It does not matter if you have tagged me previously or not. Although both books are historical fiction/family saga, I am not concerned with these tags showing for book 2, only for book 1.

Here are the links for book 1 kindle and paperback:

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1331846965&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1331846965&sr=8-2


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

RachaelJRamsay

headofwords: i added your requested tags and removed the one's you didn't want


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up. Off to do some edits.


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

All caught up again! So much easier when you check several times a day!


----------



## B.A. Spangler

Put off some editing by catching up on my Tagging


----------



## jaychi

tagged and liked

ScottC
Kate Madison
Rachael Ramsey
head of words
Jeff Menapace

Please tag and like my new books

http://www.amazon.com/Loves-Fate-Romance-Sellers-ebook/dp/B007OWO2KQ/ref=sr_1_17?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1332849413&sr=1-17

http://www.amazon.com/Love-More-Romance-Sellers-ebook/dp/B007OWOO18/ref=sr_1_18?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1332849509&sr=1-18


----------



## Keith Blenman

Wow. I haven't looked at this thread in a while. This is going to take some time...


----------



## Usedtopostheretoo!

Caught up again from about 12 pages back. Lots of new additions...a record for such a short span of time.

My tags: technothriller, special operations, covert operations, gritty, espionage, fbi, cia, government conspiracy, international thriller, spy thriller, war on terror, terrorism, political thriller

Black Flagged ebook: http://www.amazon.com/Black-Flagged-ebook/dp/B0062KMB2M/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1333532252&sr=1-3

In may last tag binge, I tagged: Attebery, John Daulton, Kate Allentor, Seanday, Kurt Carlson, Elmore Hammes, Ria McAlister, Bruce Blake, rsweetin, bxs122, Rick Chesler, BM Hodges, Romana Grimm, D Nathan Hilliard, BB Griffith, lsweet, elle casey, G Wakeling, Amy Corwin, Lucky Moose, Glenn Langhor, Jeff Menapace, Donna Galanti, Freddie Grim, Kendal Swan, HaeemishM, Kate Madison, Scott C, headofwords, Rachael Ramson.

If I missed you...it's because I was watching TV with the kids while doing this...and your cover image might have sparked some questions. I'll get you tagged shortly.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

jaychi (new books)


----------



## Tonya

Tagged back five pages 

Please like and tag my new novel, Never Tell Your Dreams, out today! YIPPEE! Thanks so much!

http://www.amazon.com/Never-Dreams-Grandberry-Falls-ebook/dp/B007R78XZI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333537612&sr=8-1


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.


----------



## bnapier

Howdy, all. Seeking taggage for my new release, The Hollows. (and realizing that I have a TON of tagging to catch up on this weekend...sheesh!)

The Hollows:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Hollows-ebook/dp/B007QYPTTA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333546139&sr=8-1


----------



## kahuna

Stephen Konkoly

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones, and all caught up.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

liam.judge said:


> TAGGED:


I had already tagged your book Liam. Wish you all the best. Please tag mine (if not done so) and I will reciprocate your tagging favor. Thanks.


----------



## ToniD

All caught up!

Thanks for tags/likes in return.

Also, new-ish PB:
http://www.amazon.com/Volcano-Watch-Forensic-Geology-Series/dp/146993924X


----------



## 48209

I really have to get in her more often --> Not only did I do some catch up tagging, but I bought some really great looking reads!

Ok *pats wallet* maybe I should come in here less!!!


----------



## Sally Dubats

Hi All 

Tagged a few pages back! Thanks for tagging mine!

Have a great day,

Sally


----------



## kahuna

Sally Dubats

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your book Sally! All caught up.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

ToniD
Katie Quinn
Sally Dubats

TAGGED!

Plodding onwards!


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Tonya said:


> Tagged back five pages
> 
> Please like and tag my new novel, Never Tell Your Dreams, out today! YIPPEE! Thanks so much!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Never-Dreams-Grandberry-Falls-ebook/dp/B007R78XZI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333537612&sr=8-1


Liked and tagged you Tonya. good luck!


----------



## glennlangohr

All caught up. Can you tag any or all of my books with these tags- true crime, memiors, self help, inspirational, prisons, addiction, american history, civil rights, criminals, criminal law, politics

Blessings,

Glenn


----------



## Rogerelwell

Been on a tagging spree this morning...!

It would be great if some of you could tag my two SF books - just clicking on the tags I already have would be really good.

Thanks in anticipation...


----------



## Paul Dale

Roger, Not seeing any tags on the UK book, and just one on US. If you list a bunch of tags you want then we can use TT to add them.

If you're in the UK, could you tag the UK link in sig please.

And caught up.


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged books by: 

Tonya
bnapier
Rogerelwell
Sally Dubats 

glennlangohr: i added your requested tags

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon): thanks, i have tagged your's also


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Caught up!


----------



## lorelei

tagged and liked:
tonya
bnapier
CaitieQuinn
SallyDubats
Tried to tag Roger, but, as noted above, no tags available. If you tell us what tags you want, Roger, we can put them.


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.


----------



## kahuna

Roger Elwell

Roger,

You need to be loggged into to your amazon account and to have bought something there in order for tags to stick.

I think your tags stuck neither to your own books or to those on the tagging spree you went on.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Caught up, except for Roger.  Keep em' coming folks


----------



## Tess St John

I've been in a cave trying to get my new book ready and finally succeeded...It's now live at AZ and needs some love...



Here are my preferred tags:

romantic suspense, romance, romantic mystery, mystery, suspense, fbi, series, tess st john, contemporary romance, kindle book

Great to see lots of new taggers and constant taggers!

I've caught up on tags!


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Tess St John said:


> I've been in a cave trying to get my new book ready and finally succeeded...It's now live at AZ and needs some love...
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my preferred tags:
> 
> romantic suspense, romance, romantic mystery, mystery, suspense, fbi, series, tess st john, contemporary romance, kindle book
> 
> Great to see lots of new taggers and constant taggers!
> 
> I've caught up on tags!


Gotcha, congrats on finishing a new novel!


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up.


----------



## HAGrant

Hello, everybody. I'm back with a novella I just uploaded to Amazon. I would appreciate some tagging and will go back several pages today to tag everybody.

SHADOW STATIONS: UNSEEN

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007RHM2XW

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007RHM2XW

Tags (there are no tags on the UK site so far):

fantasy adventure
horror
horror fiction
invasion
science fiction adventure
suspense


----------



## Jeff Tompkins

Caught up again.

Here's my book:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006OQ0H48/

And preferred tags: 80s, comedy, coming of age, humor, romantic comedy, young love

Thanks!


----------



## SaraVale

I have a new erom comedy that just came out. http://www.amazon.com/Taken-Invisible-Man-ebook/dp/B007QPU66U/

Any of the tags you want to click would be fine with me and greatly appreciated.


----------



## ScottC

Not sure if I got some of these folks before... but visited and either tt'd or agreed with tags and liked all

tess st
jack d
lorelie
lim
Hhgra - (I didn't see any place to tag)
Roger - one book had only one tag, the second one had no tags

Would the following thru tt

fever, dystopian, dystopia, middle grade, adventure, tween, young adult, epidemic, scifi, scott cramer, science fiction, germs, survival, survival story, comet, space dust, post apocalyptic, hormones

http://www.amazon.com/Night-Purple-Moon-ebook/dp/B007OVUPXU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333446048&sr=8-1

Thank you


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new books.


----------



## HAGrant

ScottC said:


> Not sure if I got some of these folks before... but visited and either tt'd or agreed with tags and liked all
> 
> Hhgra - (I didn't see any place to tag)


Hi, ScottC. I just tagged your book. The tags on my book page are there, just hard to see -- they're almost at the bottom of the page, below the author section.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007RHM2XW


----------



## kahuna

HA Grant

Sara Vale

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## HAGrant

I just tagged and liked books for these authors and will go back several more pages today:

liam.judge 
Tonya
Caddy
bnapier
kahuna
amyshojai
DrD
ToniD
CaitieQuinn
SallyDubats
D.NathanHilliard
JenaH
JackDAlbrecht
glennlangohr
Paul Dale
Adam Kisiel
lorelei 
Tess St John

** Rogerelwell (Roger, I tried to tag your books in the US, but there are no tags -- post the tags you want and we can add them for you)

My new novella SHADOW STATIONS: UNSEEN could use some tags.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007RHM2XW

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007RHM2XW

It doesn't have any tags in the UK. If you are over the pond and could add these tags, I will be incredibly grateful:

fantasy adventure
horror
invasion
science fiction adventure
suspense
horror fiction
scifi


----------



## lorelei

tagged and liked:
HA Grant. 
I think I've done the others, but if I missed anyone, let me know.


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Several new today! I love seeing this thread active again!  

got HAGrant
kahuna
ScottC
SaraVale
Tompkins


That is it for new ppl today.  Thanks for tagging mine as well ;-)


----------



## Caddy

Congrats to those with new books.  All caught up.  Happy Weekend.


----------



## Jena H

Caught up.  Everyone enjoy the weekend and have a Happy Easter.


----------



## KateAllenton

Working my way back to page 958 (where I stopped last time) , catching up 

My new novel, could use some love. It looks like I'll be up all night catching up.

Please like and tag Touch of Fate. It has only been out a few days, but I'm doing a promo on book one. (That book has enought)  Thanks in advance. And I appreciate everyone who recipicated in the last tag game 

here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/Touch-Fate-Bennett-Sisters-ebook/dp/B007QOS6YU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1333761424&sr=1-1

I'll have all of the new likes and tags done by the morning.

So far I've tagged and liked:
Eileen Muller (fellow Floridan 
ruthNestvold (already had most of yours, did the 2 newer ones If Tears were wishes, and Never Ever After)
Jaychi- your link didn't work back on pg 958 or 959
A Rosaria (Got them all)


----------



## StrokerChase

Did some tagging!

Please help by tagging and liking.

werewolf romance, werewolf erotica, werewolf sex, werewolf fiction, erotica, fantasy romance, fantasy erotica, shapeshifter, shapeshifter romance, hot erotica

http://www.amazon.com/Werewolf-Sex-Club-ebook/dp/B007A2TRAK/ref=tag_sty_mn_edpp_ttl

fantasy, fantasy romance, fantasy erotica, barbarian, warlord, barbarian romance, barbarian erotica, fantasy series, erotic fantasy

http://www.amazon.com/Barbarians-Bride-Desert-Love-ebook/dp/B007S1KGJO/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1333761650&sr=1-4

barbarian romance, barbarian erotica, fantasy erotica, fantasy romance, fantasy series, desert romance, desert love, desert erotica, submission, dominance

http://www.amazon.com/Savage-Love-Barbarian-Romance-ebook/dp/B007S1KOMI/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1333761720&sr=1-5


----------



## kahuna

Kate Allenton

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## KateAllenton

Now completed tags and likes
JennaH
JackDAlbrecht (both US & UK)
AnnGrant
ScottC
SaraVale
Jeff Tompkins (I already had yours)

I'm still working them 

Please like and tag Touch of Fate. It has only been out a few days, but I'm doing a promo on book one. (That book has enought) Thanks in advance. And I appreciate everyone who recipicated in the last tag game

here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/Touch-Fate-Bennett-Sisters-ebook/dp/B007QOS6YU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1333761424&sr=1-1


----------



## KateAllenton

Update:

Got these, There were lots that I already liked, but I did look for new books for everyone and checked the tags for Caddy.

Doing it page by page trying to catch up 
Tonya- New Book
Caddy- tags, already liked it
BNapier- New Book
ToniD-Volcano (already got the other)
CatieQuinn
Sally Dubats
glennlangohr
rogerelwell
PaulDale (UK only- already did the US)
liamjudgeg- already done
Adam Kisiel- already done
Tess St. John

I'm going to keep going until I fall asleep and start back up in the morning.. still lots of pages to back through.

Please like and tag my new book, Touch of Fate.

Thanks,
Tomi


----------



## kategypsy

I've just joined and have gone back 5 pages and tagged everyone. Would be very appreciative if you would tag my first ebook. A friend tried to tag and was not able to. If anyone can tell me what their experience is, I'd be grateful.


----------



## HAGrant

My new novella SHADOW STATIONS: UNSEEN could use some tags and likes (thanks to everybody who tagged and liked it so far).

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007RHM2XW

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007RHM2XW

Added to those I tagged and liked before:
Jeff Tompkins 
kahuna (trying to figure out how to like your book)
Jena H (missed a book in your signature before)
Kate Allenton (both books)
Stroker Chase
kategypsy


----------



## HAGrant

Liked Kahuna's book by looking up the title on Amazon's search and going back to the first page. Liked everybody else I'm tagging.


----------



## kahuna

Kate Gypsy

You need to be logged in to amazon.com and also you need to have bought somethere there sometime for your tags to stick. I think you must have not been logged in, because my tags did not increase even though you said you had gone back 5 pages. Actually, this has been happening a lot with newbies.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Tess St John
HAGrant (u.s. and u.k. tags)
SaraVale
KateAllenton (new book)
StrokerChase 
kategypsy


----------



## friedgreen

All tagged and bagged


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.


----------



## Caddy

Taggers, PLEASE you are actually hurting me by using the wrongs tags! Please follow directions in order to help the authors get the tags they want

*PLEASE go to the following links and VOTE DOWN THESE 3 TAGS: Historical Romance, Romance, French Romance* for the following:

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333809277&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1333809277&sr=8-1

I have asked and asked to have these voted down and instead people are tagging them. PLEASE CHECK TO MAKE SURE YOU DID NOT TAG THEM

To vote down, you click on "agree with these tags" A little box appears by each tag. Click on yet and click on no I have more than one page of tags, so you have to click on the page numbers.

I now have more thags than ever for historial romance and IT IS NOT ONE. Thank you.


----------



## HAGrant

liam.judge said:


> TAGGED:
> 
> Tess St John
> HAGrant (u.s. and u.k. tags)
> SaraVale
> KateAllenton (new book)
> StrokerChase
> kategypsy


liam.judge, thanks, especially for the uk tags!


----------



## HAGrant

I've tagged and liked books back through page 968.

Jan Hurst-Nicholson, the link in your signature to the book about the kidnapped mouse didn't work for me.

Note: I was on this tagging thread months ago for my two other books and previously tagged and liked several books in the last 5 pages. In those cases, I checked signatures for new books and to be sure I'd liked all the books.

I would appreciate US and UK tags for my new novella, SHADOW STATIONS. All tags on there are fine.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007RHM2XW

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007RHM2XW


----------



## DonnaGalanti

Hi All

Here is who I tagged/liked today. Thanks all who did the same for me!
Chris Ward
Jan Hurst Nicholson (all)
Rachael J Ramsay (both)
Ruth Nestvold (all)
Jack D Albrecht
Tessa Stokes (all)
D.A. Boulter (All)
Tonya Kappes
Barry Napier
Katie Quinn
Sally Dubats 
Tess St. John
Ann Grant

I appreciate being liked and tagged with these. Thanks so much!

here are my links and tags to copy and paste:
suspense, dean koontz, paranormal suspense, paranormal, supernatural, kay hooper, paranormal thriller, donna galanti, science fiction, sin and vengeance, haunting, good vs evil, kindle thriller, supernatural thriller, psychic mystery

http://www.amazon.com/A-Human-Element-ebook/dp/B007IIIZUO/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

http://www.amazon.com/A-Human-Element-Donna-Galanti/dp/1590808762/ref=tmm_pap_title_0


----------



## seventhspell

Caught up again and new for me today were,

Keith Blenman
Tonya new one good luck
bnapier new release good luck
Sally Dubats
Rogerelwell
Tess St John new one good luck
HAGrant new one good luck
SaraVale new good luck with it
kategypsy



my links are in my signature line for new people thanks for any tags back especially on my Stone Kisses romance


----------



## Grace Elliot

caught up again.
Thanks for the return tags, - much appreciated. 
G x


----------



## RuthNestvold

All caught up to here!

My books and preferred tags:

"The Future, Imperfect: Short Stories": science fiction, near-future, cyberpunk, dystopia, dystopian, near future, dystopian fiction, short stories

www.amazon.com/Future-Imperfect-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B007JBG84U/

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": Arthurian, Arthurian fiction, historical fantasy, epic fantasy, fantasy, King Arthur, Tristan and Isolde, Dark Ages, Sub-Roman Britain, celtic, Britain, Ireland

http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/

"Dragon Time and Other Stories": fantasy, fantasy short story, YA fantasy, dragons, witches, princess, fairy tales, young adult, historical fantasy, magic, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Time-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B006UMIU8G/

"Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology, sci-fi romance, novella, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/

"Never Ever After": fantasy, fantasy short story, fairy tales, celtic, legends, revisionist fairy tales, irish legends, Cinderella, Faerie, short stories

http://www.amazon.com/Never-Ever-After-Stories-ebook/dp/B0072V9HDQ/

"If Tears Were Wishes and Other Short Stories": fantasy, contemporary fantasy, short stories, Egypt, Eugene, Oregon, Taiwan, Taipei, Kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Tears-Wishes-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B0078G2EFI/


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

I found lots of new books to tag today! 

RuthNestvold Tagged them all for you.
seventhspell Had everything except stone kisses already, tagged it for you.
DonnaGalanti Tagged both versions for you.


Had everyone else done already

I appreciate all of the return tags, thanks!


----------



## Adam Poe

First time poster here, but will start visiting frequently. I have done as suggested in the title post and added tags in the last 5 pages. These are for Kahuna, Grace Elliot, Amy Shojai, Jena H, Library4Science, Liam.Judge, friedgreen, Paul Dale, DonnaGalante, Luckymoose, Joe Chiappetta, JayChi, ScottC, headofwords, Caddy, MG Scarsbrook, ToniD, Jan Hurst, Rachel J, Ruthnestvold, Jeff Menapace, lorelei, JackDAlbrecht, katemadison, SeventhSpell, DA Boulter, and am still going onward with more now. - Lots of work hehe! Caddy I also 'untagged' the tags you are wanting gone.

If everyone could go to my wife's book here:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B007Q4JDEM/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Bring up the 'Tag this product' window and add these tags:

vampire, paranormal romance, amanda hocking, Stephenie Meyer, vampire romance, vampire series, twilight, urban fantasy, young adult, teen, urban fantasy, paranormal, YA fantasy, YA, YA romance

Thanks all, back to tagging for me now too


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Adam Poe said:


> First time poster here, but will start visiting frequently. I have done as suggested in the title post and added tags in the last 5 pages. These are for Kahuna, Grace Elliot, Amy Shojai, Jena H, Library4Science, Liam.Judge, friedgreen, Paul Dale, DonnaGalante, Luckymoose, Joe Chiappetta, JayChi, ScottC, headofwords, Caddy, MG Scarsbrook, ToniD, Jan Hurst, Rachel J, Ruthnestvold, Jeff Menapace, lorelei, JackDAlbrecht, katemadison, SeventhSpell, DA Boulter, and am still going onward with more now. - Lots of work hehe! Caddy I also 'untagged' the tags you are wanting gone.
> 
> If everyone could go to my wife's book here:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B007Q4JDEM/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
> 
> Bring up the 'Tag this product' window and add these tags:
> 
> vampire, paranormal romance, amanda hocking, Stephenie Meyer, vampire romance, vampire series, twilight, urban fantasy, young adult, teen, urban fantasy, paranormal, YA fantasy, YA, YA romance
> 
> Thanks all, back to tagging for me now too


gotcha tagged, welcome to the insanity!


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up on the tagging!


----------



## kahuna

Adam Poe

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Rick Chesler

http://www.amazon.com/kiDNApped-Tara-Shores-Thriller-ebook/dp/B007SB248U/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1333861439&sr=1-4

Brand new 2nd edition of my technothriller kiDNApped including sneak peak of SOLAR ISLAND. Could really appreciate your tagging assists and Likes. Thank you in advance and happy writing & reading!

Standing by to reciprocate...


----------



## A. Rosaria

Caught up


----------



## liam.judge

HAGrant: no prob
Adam Poe: i tagged your wife's book
Rick Chesler: i tagged your new book


----------



## LateNightMike

Holy Cow!  Lot of pages to go through here!

I'm new but looking to help TAG writers (esp any in the horror sci-fi genres)...can someone give me a cliff notes version of names that I can help?

My head was spinning from going through so many pages.  

Mike


----------



## Caddy

Caught up.

Rick and Adam, most of us will not use tags that are other living writers or other peoples books (aka Hocking, Twilight, etc).  I did use the other tags, though.

Happy Easter!


----------



## Ed_ODell

All,

Caught up to this point.

My new title lost all its tags, so I'm very much hoping you kind, generous people will help me start building them again.

As always, a big welcome to all new authors and readers alike! May each of you see success in your endeavors!


----------



## jasonzc

Okay, I'm new in this thread, obviously. How far back should I go? What are the protocols?


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new ones. Welcome to the thread!

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

Clicking “agree with these tags” doesn’t work. That is used when we need to downvote maltags such as “outrageous price” on a 99 cent book. Once you click “agree with these tags” a gray check will appear on the right side of the tag. Hover over it until another box appears and click “no.”

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you’re done. However, if an author has requested specific tags, you can copy and paste them into the same box. You can get a lot of tagging done that way. If you wish to post your tags for easy copy-paste, do NOT list in a column--instead list thusly: tag word, tag word, tag word, tag word

We also ask that you don’t use tags naming other author’s books or other author’s names such as Harry Potter, J.K. Rowling, Stephen King, etc. Most of us won’t tag them. Use genre, subgenre and descriptive tags to get the most visibility for your books.

May your royalty statements have MANY zeros!


----------



## HAGrant

Liked and tagged everybody up to this point.

I would appreciate US and UK tags for my new novella, SHADOW STATIONS. All tags on there are fine.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007RHM2XW

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007RHM2XW


----------



## Bruce Blake

Can't take time off to write otherwise it takes too long to catch up!!
Gotcha:
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Chris Ward
Bazmaz
Rachel J Ran]msay
Kate Madison
Keith Blenman
Steven Konkoly
Tonya Kappes
bnapier
DrDln
Catie Quinn
Sally Dubats
Rogerelwell
Adam Kisiel
Tess St John
HAGrant
Sara Vale
Kate Allenton
Stroker Chase
Kategypsy
Adam Poe
Ed_ODell
jasonzc

All caught up


----------



## R.Stephenson

Last six pages are caught up, gonna start working my way back.

Here's mine. Please click the "Like" button and tag it.

Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/Collapse-Sneak-Chapters-America-ebook/dp/B007MCWFX4/ref=lp_B007SBW87C_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333921222&sr=1-1


----------



## Jena H

Caught up to here, including KnowledgeInBooks.

Reminders for newbies:  please go back 5-6 pages and tag all books by all posters.  Many of us will not use tags of other authors' names (i.e, George RR Martin, Stephen King, Dan Brown,etc.).  Especially for other writers currently living & writing.  Deceased authors, such as Jane Austen, Dickens, Tolkien, are a different story, and those are oftentimes OK.  Yeah, it's a strange distinction, but there it is.  

Anyway, welcome to all the new folks.  As you've probably read, it's best to come here often (I pop in every two days), so that it's easier to catch up.


----------



## JaymeMorse

Haven't been on here in awhile!

Tagged:
Caddy - downvoted historical romance, romance, & French romance
HAGrant
DonnaGalanti
seventhspell
Grace Elliot
RuthNestvold
JackDAlbrecht
AdamPoe
Rick Chesler
A. Rosaria
Ed_Odell
jasonzc
AmyShojai
Bruce Blake
KnowledgeInBooks
Jeff Tompkins
SaraVale
ScottC

Still catching up on the rest of the pages! I would appreciate any tags back: http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Moon-Howl-2-ebook/dp/B007QHJJPM/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

Thanks!


----------



## kahuna

JasonZC
Knowledge in Books
JaymeMorse

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Free books for Kindle

All tags greatly appreciated for:
http://www.amazon.com/As-a-Zombie-Thinketh-ebook/dp/B0070Q83M4

I have a bit of catching up to do...


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Ed_ODell (latest book)
jasonzc
KnowledgeInBooks
JaymeMorse
Free books for Kindle


----------



## Caddy

Please use the tt method on my books. I have two pages of tags for book 1 and 2 kindle books, so you would have to click on both pages to manually check them. It is a hassle, so please use "tt" (Copy the tags below, go to page, hit "like" if you will and then type tt and when the box comes up right click and hit paste. 

*Here are the tags to use for both books (and if you are so inclined, I would love some "likes" for each book): * historical fiction novels, love stories, historical drama, series, nineteenth century Paris, historical fiction, saga, family saga, historical saga, drama, fiction saga, Montmartre, bohemian Paris, French historical fiction, drama books

*Please do not  choose other tags, including the romance ones. My books are no longer in the romance category*
Here are the four links:

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1328054929&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1328054929&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1328055001&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny/dp/146809081X/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1328055001&sr=1-1

Thank you very much!


----------



## liam.judge

LateNightMike: i sent you a message about how you can find authors to tag from the horror genre.


----------



## Caddy

Taggers, PLEASE you are actually hurting me by using the wrongs tags! Please follow directions in order to help the authors get the tags they want

*PLEASE go to the following links and VOTE DOWN THESE 3 TAGS*: Historical Romance, Romance, French Romance for the following:

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333809277&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1333809277&sr=8-1

I have asked and asked to have these voted down and instead people are tagging them. * PLEASE CHECK TO MAKE SURE YOU DID NOT TAG THEM*
To vote down, you click on "agree with these tags" A little box appears by each tag. Click on yet and click on no I have more than one page of tags, so you have to click on the page numbers.

I now have more thags than ever for historial romance and IT IS NOT ONE. *Thank you*.


----------



## kahuna

Free Books For Kindle

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## HAGrant

Caught up, tagged and liked books by these authors:

Caddy (already tagged and liked, but made sure I downvoted the 3 tags)
Adam Poe
Rick Chesler (3 books)
A Rosaria (6 books)
Ed O_Dell (2 books)
jasonzc (6 books)
Bruce Blake (4 books)
Knowledge in Books 
JaymeMorse (5 books)
Free Books for Kindle

I would appreciate US and UK tags for my new novella, SHADOW STATIONS.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007RHM2XW

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007RHM2XW


----------



## Rogerelwell

Hi.

Given what Kahuna says, as a UK resident, it seems I can't buy items from Amazon.com and therefore it looks like all my tagging efforts on Amazon.com have been in vain - sorry!

However, if folks want me to tag their books on Amazon.co.uk, I'd be happy to do that (and maybe you could tag my US pages in return...?).


----------



## ToniD

Catching up again. If I missed some, I'll get them next time around.

Thanks for all tags/likes in return!

My new paperback could still use some love:
http://www.amazon.com/Volcano-Watch-Forensic-Geology-Series/dp/146993924X


----------



## HAGrant

Rogerelwell said:


> Hi.
> 
> Given what Kahuna says, as a UK resident, it seems I can't buy items from Amazon.com and therefore it looks like all my tagging efforts on Amazon.com have been in vain - sorry!
> 
> However, if folks want me to tag their books on Amazon.co.uk, I'd be happy to do that (and maybe you could tag my US pages in return...?).


Roger, I tagged your USA books. You might also check out the UK tag exchange:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.4100.html


----------



## Rogerelwell

Tagged and liked these on Amazon.co uk:

HA Grant:
- Lost Cargo
- Haunted Ground: Ghost Photos from the Gettysburg Battlefield

Rick Chesler:
- Wired Kingdom

Let's see if it worked...


----------



## Rogerelwell

Thanks, Ann.  Just done 'Shadow Stations: Unseen' too...


----------



## LateNightMike

Thanks for those members that contacted me.

I like this idea. Easy to do during lunch hour. Past 7-8 pages have all been tagged.

Hoping it's not too early to ask for some tags in return for my book - IN 666 WORDS.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0077DR4PM

Any of the tags already on the page will suffice. Thanks!

Mike


----------



## lorelei

tagged and liked:
Kategypsy
AdamPoe (wife's book)
Rick Chesler (new one)
Ed Odell (new one)
Jasonzc
Knowledge in Books
JaymeMorse
FreeBooks for Kindle
LatenightMake
Roger--I tagged and liked your US Books earlier, could you tag and like my UK books? I think the tags are already there: romance, romantic, chick-lit, starting over, second chances, love, love story


----------



## HAGrant

Rogerelwell said:


> Thanks, Ann. Just done 'Shadow Stations: Unseen' too...


Thanks, Roger, for all 3 books!


----------



## Jonas Saul

I'm tagging away, working on catching up myself. I've added my latest release. I'd love some tags on it when you all get a chance.

Thanks!

AdamPoe
Rick Chiseler
Ed_Odell
jasonzc
AmyShojai
Bruce Blake
Jeff Tompkins
SaraVale
ScottC

Here it is:



Jonas Saul


----------



## kahuna

Late Night Mike

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## lorelei

tagged and liked:
Jonas Saul


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the new books.


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Caught up again.  Caddy, Got all yours fixed up too


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your new one, Mcoorlim, congrats!


----------



## Larissa

Tagged and liked everybody five pages back. This is kinda addicting, lol.

Anyway, here's my book: http://www.amazon.com/Everblossom-Short-Story-Poetry-Anthology/dp/1466225319/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1334021203&sr=1-

Tags:
paranormal, paranormal fantasy, fantasy, short story, poetry, short story collection, young adult, young adult fantasy, fantasy fiction, teen


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up, got yours Larissa.


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks, Jack!!

This is my new one...would appreciate tags.



Here are my preferred tags:

romantic suspense, romance, romantic mystery, mystery, suspense, fbi, series, tess st john, contemporary romance, kindle book

Wow, couldn't believe the new taggers since Friday!!

I'm caught up on tags!


----------



## HAGrant

Tagged and liked up to here. I added:
Toni D's paperback (Love your book covers!)
LateNightMike
Jonas Saul (5 books)
Mcoorlim (7 books)
Larissa

I would appreciate US and UK tags for my new novella, SHADOW STATIONS.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007RHM2XW

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007RHM2XW


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

All caught up.  Yippeeee


----------



## Alm Hlgh

Hey if anyone is interested in doing "tweet-a-book" exchange check out this thread:

http://www.amazon.com/forum/meet%20our%20authors/ref=cm_cd_tfp_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx2UYC1FC06SU8S&cdThread=Tx3JKJHA3DYIVRL

and if you have a review that you would like to do the same, "tweet-a-review" check out this thread:

http://www.amazon.com/forum/meet%20our%20authors/ref=cm_cd_tfp_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx2UYC1FC06SU8S&cdThread=Tx3LQGSG8Q4EA0P

These two threads are awesome and people usually tweet a whole page (even though it's only one tweet is required)....

Every bit of cross promo helps out... hope to see you there...

Alm


----------



## Library4Science

All caught up again! Thank you all for the reciprocal tags and likes.

Welcome Newbies! If you have only tagged my newest book, please go through and tag the rest of mine. Thank You!

Tags for 'Alaska And The Klondike Gold Fields [Illustrated]': http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006C250NC
Goldrush, Alaska, Klondike, Seward, Alaska purchase, gold fields, miners,gold camp life, Chilkoot Pass, Totem Poles, Northwest Territory, Prospectors, placer mining, hydraulic mining, grubstake

Thanks for tagging,
Cheers,
Charlie

Bargain Formatting & Conversion $15 -- Scanning & OCR 50¢ per page.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Rogerelwell
LateNightMike
Jonas Saul (new book)
Mcoorlim (new book)
Larissa


----------



## lorelei

tagged and liked:
mcoorlim
Larissa
Thanks to everyone who tagged me. 
Now I have to go and google steampunk.


----------



## Free books for Kindle

I have caught up (a surprising number of you I have tagged previously from my old days of tagging). Thanks to those of you who tagged me back (or in advance):

http://www.amazon.com/As-a-Zombie-Thinketh-ebook/dp/B0070Q83M4/
http://www.amazon.com/Free-books-Kindle-greatest-ebook/dp/B0048ELPBC/
http://www.amazon.com/The-book-love-quotes-ebook/dp/B004IEA284/


----------



## kahuna

Larissa
Mcoorlim

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Caddy

A big thank you to those who went and voted down "historical romance, romance, and French romance" for Gastien Part 1, both kindle and paperback.  I would appreciate if more would do so.  It would be fabulous to get those tags down.

Welcome to the new people to this thread.  I have tagged all new people's books and regular's new additions.

Roger, I tagged you.  I hope you will do mine in UK.

Thanks!


----------



## KendallSwan

Almost done catching up.


----------



## Larissa

Thanks everybody for tagging and liking my product.

All caught up!

*PLEASE* make sure you are using the right tags!

Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/Everblossom-Short-Poetry-Anthology-ebook/dp/B005H5GKIY/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1334066781&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Everblossom-Short-Story-Poetry-Anthology/dp/1466225319/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1334078659&sr=1-1

And here are the tags: paranormal, paranormal fantasy, fantasy, short story, poetry, short story collection, young adult, young adult fantasy, fantasy fiction, teen

And if you all would be so kind to untag (or whatever it's called) any other tags that are up there, like women sleuth. I don't know how it got up there, but my book is def not a murder mystery or a humorous mystery.


----------



## ScottC

tagged/liked

tess
larissa
caddy
kahuna (no like button showing)

If I have done someone once, does it let me do them again?

In any event, kindly tag me using tt

Would the following thru tt

science fiction, YA, dystopian, sci-fi, scott cramer, survival story, adventure story, post apocalyptic

http://www.amazon.com/Night-Purple-Moon-ebook/dp/B007OVUPXU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333446048&sr=8-1

Thank you


----------



## lorelei

tagged and liked:
Kendall
ScottC, already tagged.
Thanks everyone for the tags. (PS. I now know what steampunk means.)
Roger, are you there? Would still love to have some UK tags.


----------



## Jena H

Tagged up.  Thanks all.


----------



## Kristine Cayne

That will teach me to skip a week of tagging! 

Here are my books and preferred tags for the new people:

_Deadly Obsession_

*Preferred Tags*: romantic suspense, montreal, stalker, suspense thriller, thriller, sexy, widow, kristine cayne, obsessive love, photography,alpha male, action, hollywood, celebrity, movie star, sexy romance, romance

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B006SP32Q0
Print: http://amzn.com/0984903402

_Hearts and Arrows_

*Preferred Tags*: david g pearce, david wailing, kristine cayne, lexi revellian, lou wellman, short story collection, talli rolland, ann madden-walsh, cecilia peartree, short stories

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B00764VOT4

P.S. Thank you Caddy for the great review!

Wishing everyone a great week!
~Kristine


----------



## jaychi

tagged and liked

JaymeMorse
Free books for Kindle
HA Grant
Late Night Mike
rogerelwell
Jones Saul

Please tag and like my new book. This book is FREE tomorrow

http://www.amazon.com/Love-Surrender-Romance-Novels-ebook/dp/B007SF1D2O/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1334112310&sr=1-1


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

All caught up. two new ones for me today!


----------



## Jonas Saul

All caught up - tagged and liked...;-)

Here's my new one on Amazon. I'd love a bunch of hits on it - Thanks!



Jonas Saul


----------



## Patty Jansen

My new book could use some tagging love


----------



## Jonas Saul

Tagged and liked, Patty Jansen...;-)


----------



## Caddy

Come on people, are you serious? My gosh, how often do I have to say I DO NOT WANT the romance tags? Yet, new taggers are checking them once again. PLEASE follow directions. 

PLEASE GO TO THESE LINKS AND MAKE SURE YOU HAVE NOT TAGGED: Romance, Historical Romance and French Romance. If you have, untag them. There is more than one page of tags, so please click and find the 3 I mention to untag.

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1334145895&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1334145895&sr=8-2

I just don't get how writer's, who should be very attentive to detail, cannot read tagging preferences. Yep, I sound crabby. I am very, very frustrated that some people simply tag whatever they feel like for books instead of what the author asks for here. I will tag whatever you wish for books, will you PLEASE do the same for me?

Anyone else who is not new and would be kind enough to untag or vote down those 3, I would be grateful. There is more than one page of tags, so you may have to click page 2 of tags also. Check my previous posts for vote down instructions. Thank you.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Larissa
jaychi (new book)
Jonas Saul
Patty Jansen (new book)


----------



## Carolyn Evans-Dean

Wow! There are a lot of new folks! I am in the process of catching up again. You'll find my book in my signature. Thanks in advance for any tagging love!


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the new ones. FWIW, many of us will NOT tag author names (other than your own) so listing a bunch of best selling authors in your genre isn't recommended. Similarly, many of us won't tag with "best selling" or "best XYZ genre" types of tags, either. *shrug* Others milage may vary.


----------



## RuthNestvold

All caught up! Welcome to the new folks.

My books and preferred tags: (BTW, my SF novella "Looking Through Lace is free through Friday, so if you're so inclined, grab yourself a copy on your way through!)

"The Future, Imperfect: Short Stories": science fiction, near-future, cyberpunk, dystopia, dystopian, near future, dystopian fiction, short stories

www.amazon.com/Future-Imperfect-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B007JBG84U/

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": Arthurian, Arthurian fiction, historical fantasy, epic fantasy, fantasy, King Arthur, Tristan and Isolde, Dark Ages, Sub-Roman Britain, celtic, Britain, Ireland

http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/

"Dragon Time and Other Stories": fantasy, fantasy short story, YA fantasy, dragons, witches, princess, fairy tales, young adult, historical fantasy, magic, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Time-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B006UMIU8G/

"Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology, sci-fi romance, novella, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/

"Never Ever After": fantasy, fantasy short story, fairy tales, celtic, legends, revisionist fairy tales, irish legends, Cinderella, Faerie, short stories

http://www.amazon.com/Never-Ever-After-Stories-ebook/dp/B0072V9HDQ/

"If Tears Were Wishes and Other Short Stories": fantasy, contemporary fantasy, short stories, Egypt, Eugene, Oregon, Taiwan, Taipei, Kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Tears-Wishes-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B0078G2EFI/


----------



## cblewgolf

Started 3 pages back...done!

Would appreciate a handful of tags on books below - thanks.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.


----------



## seventhspell

Hi caught up new for me today were

Adam Poe tagged all except for other author names
Rick Chesler new one good luck
KnowledgeInBooks
JaymeMorse new one good luck
Free books for Kindle
Rogerelwell tagged in UK and US
LateNightMike
Jonas Saul new one good luck
Mcoorlim got your new release good luck
Larissa
Patty Jansen new one good luck
Mcoorlim new one 
cblewgolf =deep rough

My links are in my signature line most important are Stone kisses and Drew Ruthin for anyone pressed for time 
Thanks for any tags back


----------



## HAGrant

Tagged and liked up to here. I added:

Alm Hlgh
Library4Science
Larissa
Kristine Cayne
jaychi (good luck with the free run)
Patty Jansen (good luck with the new book)
Carolyn Evans-Dean
cblewgolf
mcoorlim

I would appreciate US and UK tags for my new novella, SHADOW STATIONS.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007RHM2XW

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007RHM2XW


----------



## friedgreen

All tagged people


----------



## A. Rosaria

Tagged up. 

Have a new one that needs some tag love.


----------



## Jonas Saul

Hello there,

Caught up ==> tagged and liked.

Here's a new one:



Thanks
Jonas

P.S. All I ask is you tag what you're comfortable with. I appreciate all the help I can get and will tag anything anyone else wants. Thanks.


----------



## Guest

Please tag my new one;
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007PK6S4A
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007PK6S4A

And her sisters;
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007FFUQPC
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007K9H0XO
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00660MU8I
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006GAE4B4
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007B3D2F4


----------



## Larissa

All caught up! Thanks everybody for tagging and liking my product.

ebook: http://www.amazon.com/Everblossom-Short-Poetry-Anthology-ebook/dp/B005H5GKIY/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1334066781&sr=1-1

print: http://www.amazon.com/Everblossom-Short-Story-Poetry-Anthology/dp/1466225319/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1334078659&sr=1-1

And here are the tags: paranormal, paranormal fantasy, fantasy, short story, poetry, short story collection, young adult, young adult fantasy, fantasy fiction, teen

And if you all would be so kind to *untag* (or whatever it's called) any other tags that are up there, like women sleuth or alaska. I don't know how it got up there, but my book *is def not* a murder mystery or a humorous mystery or deals with the northwest territory.


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

caught up!


----------



## kahuna

Guardian

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## jaychi

tagged and liked

Larissa
guardian
rosaria
mcoorlim
cblewgolf

Please tag and like my new book. This is book id FREE later or tomorrow if I am not mistaken .Please get your copy

http://www.amazon.com/Love-Surrender-Romance-Novels-ebook/dp/B007SF1D2O/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1333942707&sr=1-1


----------



## Caddy

All caught up


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Mcoorlim
A. Rosaria (new book)
Jonas Saul (latest book)
Guardian (new book)

Caught up with the rest.


----------



## Arthur Slade

I humbly wonder if the following tags could be added to The Not So Simple life, which I've written under the pseudonym Stephen Shea:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007PJ19EA

comedy, spiritual journey, tai chi, humor, funny mystery, humorous fiction, road trip

Thanks, I really appreciate it. Chose the pseudonym approach because all my other work is for kids. So this made it easier to divide up the genres.

Art


----------



## Amyshojai

Got it tagged, Art.


----------



## kahuna

Arthur Slade

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Tess St John

This is my new one...would appreciate tags.



Here are my preferred tags:

romantic suspense, romance, romantic mystery, mystery, suspense, fbi, series, tess st john, contemporary romance, kindle book

I'm all caught up again!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got all the new ones, all caught up.


----------



## ToniD

HAGrant said:


> Tagged and liked up to here. I added:
> Toni D's paperback (Love your book covers!)


Thank you!!

All caught up. Thanks for all tags/likes in return.

Still need some for:
http://www.amazon.com/Volcano-Watch-Forensic-Geology-Series/dp/146993924X


----------



## BBGriffith

Tagged up. Lot of great new books in this thread. I'd appreciate some tags and likes for my book Blue Fall. Existing tags are just fine.



Thanks!


----------



## lorelei

tagged and liked:
tess st john (new one)
JonahSaul
pattyjansen
Carolyn Evans-Dean
cblegolf
Mcoolim (new one)
Arthur Slade (new one)
Some like buttons were missing.
Thanks to anyone who tagged, liked mine.
P.S. Anyone from the UK, I would appreciate some tags on the UK site. Thanks.


----------



## Rogerelwell

Hi Guardian.

I tagged your new book on .co.uk and liked the page too.  Could you do mine on amazon.com?

Happy to do others on this side of the pond...


----------



## Rogerelwell

Tagged and Liked 'Inheritance' on Amazon.co.uk


----------



## Amyshojai

Roger, got your books tagged.


----------



## Rogerelwell

Larissa:

Tagged and liked your book on .co.uk...

I used these tags:

paranormal, paranormal fantasy, fantasy, short story, poetry, short story collection, young adult, young adult fantasy, fantasy fiction, teen

I hope that's okay


----------



## lorelei

Roger,
  I tagged your books. Please give me some tags and likes on the UK site. Thanks.


----------



## Rogerelwell

Done yours, Amy, on .co.uk


----------



## Rogerelwell

Laura:

Karen's Best Friend Liked and tagged on .co.uk


----------



## Rogerelwell

Lots of Jonas Saul done on .co.uk...


----------



## JessicaVane

Hi, caught up with seven pages of tagging.

If anyone could share some tagging/likes for an erotica bundle I'm participating in, that would be greatly appreciated. All proceeds go to charity if that makes a difference.

Tagging and likes for my previous stories also greatly appreciated. Thank you!

Charity Erotica Bundle:


----------



## Larissa

Rogerelwell said:


> Larissa:
> 
> Tagged and liked your book on .co.uk...
> 
> I used these tags:
> 
> paranormal, paranormal fantasy, fantasy, short story, poetry, short story collection, young adult, young adult fantasy, fantasy fiction, teen
> 
> I hope that's okay


That's perfectly fine!

All caught up!


----------



## kahuna

Jessica Vane

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## lorelei

I've just run into a problem on Amazon.co.uk. For some reason, completely inappropriate tags were somehow associated with my book. (I think it may be Amazon that put them there, because I remember some notice about: "here are some tags from 'similar' books") Anyway, I've been busy, de-tagging the inappropriate ones--which were: anorexia, depression, memoirs, mental illness, abuse, domestic violence. I do not want these tags!! They don't fit with my book at all. No one in the book has anorexia or is mentally ill, etc, etc.

Anyway, the tags I would like are: romance, romantic, love, love story, second chances, starting over, chick-lit, romantic fiction.
Thanks to anyone who tagged and liked me, but _please_ be careful not to tag the wrong ones. If you can de-tag the inappropriate ones, I would really appreciate it. Thanks in advance. Hope no one else runs into the same problem. (It's only on the UK site, not US)


----------



## RedTash

Greetings! New book to like & tag:

dark fantasy, harry potter, gandalf, demons, zombies, wizard, wizards, fantasy short, funny, gambling, magic, red tash, regret, richard simmons, san francisco, the castro, chinatown, koshei, zombie short story, exercise

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B007T15AL2/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Please no "TT"s because I've got some new ones in this list.

Thanks! Off to tag and like.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new one tagged, RedTash. All caught up.


----------



## RedTash

done:

lorelei
kahuna
larissa
Roger Elwell
amy shojai
Tess St John
HAGrant (congrats on the new novel, Holly!  Are you going by Ann now?  Either way, I like it.)
Jack Albrecht
AC Harris
James Allen
Caddy
ScottC

Gotta run!  Thanks in advance for the tags and likes on the Wizard Takes a Fitness Class!


----------



## HAGrant

RedTash said:


> HAGrant (congrats on the new novel, Holly! Are you going by Ann now? Either way, I like it.)


Hi Red, great to bump into you here! I'm using Ann Grant (my middle and last name) for my new sci-fi/horror series and my full name for my other books. Good luck with your new book!


----------



## HAGrant

Caught up, tagged and liked:
Jonas Saul (new one, got the others before)
Guardian (7 books)
Larissa (I downvoted Alaska etc.)
jaychi (new book)
Arthur Slade (new book, good luck. I loved DUST!)
BBGriffith
RedTash 

I would appreciate US and UK tags for my new novella, SHADOW STATIONS.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007RHM2XW

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007RHM2XW


----------



## TerryS

All caught up. Been away for a bit writing. Have a new release out. Feel free to tag that one, the Shadowbearer, as well as my other work.

Tags for Etchings: fantasy series, epic fantasy, assassins, etchings, action, adventure, elements, elemental magic, fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword, sword and sorcery, magic, war, epic,





Tags for Shadowbearer : epic fantasy, fantasy series, fantasy, magic, sorcery, war, military fantasy, elemental magic, etchings of power, aegis of the gods, action, adventure, gods, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery,

Thanks all.


----------



## kahuna

Red Tash

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up once more. Lorelei: Detagged bad tags in UK and added your preferred tags.

My books:

http://www.amazon.com/Enemy-of-Korgan-ebook/dp/B007F2VAS2
science fiction, scifi, betrayal, spy, adventure, action, undercover, speculative fiction, sci-fi, sf, loyalty

http://www.amazon.com/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasti.../dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up!

----------------------------

Mine for the new people. Thanks a lot!

The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia
Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Rogerelwell

Liked and tagged your books, Cora.


----------



## lorelei

tagged and liked:
RedTash (new ones)
terryS
DABoulter
Thank you, DA Boulter, for helping with the de-tagging.
Thanks to everyone else who tagged me.
(Some like buttons were missing. I don't know why)


----------



## Jonas Saul

All caught up: Jack Albrecht, AC Harris, James Allen, Caddy, Scott...

Here's one that could use a few tags,



Thank you in advance,

Jonas


----------



## Arthur Slade

HAGrant said:


> Arthur Slade (new book, good luck. I loved DUST!)


Thanks! Always happy to hear it. Have caught up on my tags! All tagged out...


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Arthur Slade
JessicaVane
RedTash

And caught up with everyone else's books.


----------



## Rogerelwell

Tagged and Liked Red Tash on Amazon.co.uk


----------



## Rogerelwell

Liked and tagged:

Arthur Slade
Jessica Vane

On Amazon.co.uk


----------



## kahuna

All Taggeed Up.

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Jena H

Whew, there were more this time than I'd expected. Keeps me on my toes!! 

In addition to the ones in my signature, please tag the paperback edition of my latest.

http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Revolutionary-J-Y-Harris/dp/1469933314/

The current tags on it are fine, and can be either TT'd, or copy/pasted: patriots, young adult adventure, young adult, time travel, teen adventure, teen, revolutionary war, jy harris

Thanks!


----------



## kahuna

Jena H

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Caddy

ATTENTION PLEASE ALL NEW AND OLD TAGGERS:

Instead of asking for tags, I would appreciate this:

PLEASE go to the following links and VOTE DOWN THESE 3 TAGS: Historical Romance, Romance, French Romance for the following:

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333809277&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1333809277&sr=8-1

I have asked to have these voted down and instead people are still tagging them. PLEASE CHECK TO MAKE SURE YOU DID NOT TAG THEM
To vote down, you click on "agree with these tags" A little box appears by each tag. Click on it and click on no I have more than one page of tags, so you have to click on the page numbers.


----------



## lorelei

Tagged and liked:
My fellow Canadian, Arthur. Congratulations on the Governor General's and other awards. Wow.


----------



## RedTash

tagged & liked:

JYHarris
Voted Caddy's down 
Terry C Simpson
MG Scarsbrook
Arthur Slade (Let me know if you'd like to do a guest blog, your book looks like a great fit for my site!)
Jonas Saul
Tessa Stokes
A. Rosaria
Koko Tamura
Toni Dwiggins

If your name is not listed there, it is because it may be because I liked and tagged your book or books previously to this "round."  Warmest regrets to my erotica-writing brethren, but my husband does not like seeing that on my computer when I pull up Amazon, so he has asked me not to tag those anymore.  I wish you all the best, though.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up!

Thanks for tags back on my new release


----------



## ScottC

liked and tt'd

Jena
DA
TerryS

For Night of the Purple Moon
science fiction, scifi, adventure, children's, action, dystopian, sci-fi, epidemic, scott cramer, kindle book, germs, teen

Thank you.


----------



## LateNightMike

All caught up on my tagging for the week!

I love this page and really appreciate the fast tags people have given me (the newbie).  

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up. Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Stepped away for a few days, and I am back with vengeance.  All caught up again! Keep em coming in folks


----------



## Jonas Saul

Thanks for all the tags - heading out to catch up now.

Have a great weekend, everyone!

Jonas


----------



## HAGrant

Caught up, tagged and liked:
TerryS (2 books)
M. G. Scarsbrook (added the paperbacks)
Jonas Saul (Hatred, tagged the others before)
JenaH (new book, good luck)
Caddy, I triple-checked your downvotes

Happy weekend, everybody!

I would appreciate US and UK tags for my new novella, SHADOW STATIONS.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007RHM2XW

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007RHM2XW


----------



## Rogerelwell

Tagged and 'liked' Scott C on Amazon.co.uk.

There seems to be quite a few US authors that haven't lined up tags on their .co.uk pages yet.  If you do so (to make sure you get the tags you want) I'll happily tick them - or tell me what you want to have on them and I'll do it.


----------



## ScottC

Thanks for the UK tags. It is out of sight out of mind... I think I need to start paying attention to it.


----------



## HAGrant

Rogerelwell said:


> Tagged and 'liked' Scott C on Amazon.co.uk.
> 
> There seems to be quite a few US authors that haven't lined up tags on their .co.uk pages yet. If you do so (to make sure you get the tags you want) I'll happily tick them - or tell me what you want to have on them and I'll do it.


Thanks, Roger. It's appreciated.

I am frustrated because I can't fill out my UK Author Central and some other details on the UK page. I even emailed Amazon UK about it, but they didn't reply.


----------



## Arthur Slade

lorelei said:


> Tagged and liked:
> My fellow Canadian, Arthur. Congratulations on the Governor General's and other awards. Wow.


Thanks! It was a good year. And the food was great. : )


----------



## Caddy

In regard to the UK tags, that is because there is a separate thread for that. It is:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.0.html

This thread is for U.S. tags. Most of us can't tag your UK links because we have not bought on Amazon UK.

All caught up.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## R.Stephenson

I'm all caught up!

Please LIKE and TAG my book. Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/Collapse-Sneak-Chapters-America-ebook/dp/B007MCWFX4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334418454&sr=8-1


----------



## Amyshojai

Knowledge, got your book tagged. All caught up.


----------



## liam.judge

Nothing new to tag today. Still caught up.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  

Have caught up with

Roger Elwell
Jena H
Red Tash
Tess St John
Jonas Saul
HA Grant
Arthur Slade


----------



## Larissa

HAGrant said:


> Caught up, tagged and liked:
> Jonas Saul (new one, got the others before)
> Guardian (7 books)
> Larissa (I downvoted Alaska etc.)
> jaychi (new book)
> Arthur Slade (new book, good luck. I loved DUST!)
> BBGriffith
> RedTash
> 
> I would appreciate US and UK tags for my new novella, SHADOW STATIONS.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007RHM2XW
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007RHM2XW


Thanks for downvoting Alaska! I really appreciate it!

All caught up!

Here are the links: 
ebook: http://www.amazon.com/Everblossom-Short-Poetry-Anthology-ebook/dp/B005H5GKIY/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1334066781&sr=1-1

print: http://www.amazon.com/Everblossom-Short-Story-Poetry-Anthology/dp/1466225319/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1334078659&sr=1-1

And here are the tags: paranormal, paranormal fantasy, fantasy, short story, poetry, short story collection, young adult, young adult fantasy, fantasy fiction, teen

And if you all would be so kind to untag (or whatever it's called) any other tags that are up there, like women sleuth or alaska. I don't know how it got up there, but my book is def not a murder mystery or a humorous mystery or deals with the northwest territory.


----------



## RM Prioleau

Would love to get some tags for my new book 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007U1QI3U/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=rmprioleau-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B007U1QI3U

I'm doing about 10 pages worth of tagging.


----------



## Amyshojai

RM Prioleau, got you tagged! We recommend going back 5-6 pages, and that should get all the regular taggers.


----------



## RM Prioleau

LOL thanks. Well I did a little extra for good measure


----------



## Library4Science

Tagged and liked you all!

All caught up again! Thank you all for the reciprocal tags and likes.

Welcome Newbies! If you have only tagged my newest book, please go through and tag the rest of mine. Thank You!

Tags for 'Alaska And The Klondike Gold Fields [Illustrated]': http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006C250NC
Goldrush, Alaska, Klondike, Seward, Alaska purchase, gold fields, miners,gold camp life, Chilkoot Pass, Totem Poles, Northwest Territory, Prospectors, placer mining, hydraulic mining, grubstake

Thanks for tagging,
Cheers,
Charlie

Bargain Formatting & Conversion $15 -- Scanning & OCR 50¢ per page.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

RM Prioleau


----------



## kahuna

RM Prioleau
Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## TerryS

All caught up, have a great day.


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.  Please continue VOTING DOWN the 3 tags I asked to have voted DOWN.  PLEAE DO NOT TAG THOSE THREE (Someone did again).  VOTING DOWN means UNTAGGING or hitting the agree with these tags, clicking the voting box and voting down.

JUST SAY NO TO: historical romance, romance, french romance, both paperback and kindle.  Thank you.


----------



## Jonas Saul

Going back over the last few pages to tag everyone.

I have four new kindle shorts I would love to have tagged if possible. Thanks everyone!









Thanks again,

Jonas


----------



## Amyshojai

Jonas, got them tagged. I'm curious--are all of these books co-authored with Elmore Leonard, Stephen King, Kay Hooper et al, or about those authors? I'm not tagging other author names otherwise so let me know. Best wishes on continued success.


----------



## Luckymoose

I believe I have caught up.


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up again!

Thanks for tags back on my new release


----------



## Ed_ODell

All,

Caught up to this point. Thanks to all who have tagged my 2nd book. 17 and counting!

As always, a big welcome to new authors and readers. Thank you for your participation in this thread, and may each of you see great success!


----------



## chrisanthropic

I've been gone for a bit to catch up on other things. My wife has two new short stories out today and I'd appreciate the help with tagging. I'm going through the past 5 or so pages as I type (caffeine + multitasking!)

Little Girl Lost
coming of age, drmfree, dungeons and dragons, elves, fantasy, fantasy series, female protagonist, young adult fantasy

Botanica Blues
horror, insanity, lovecraftian, new york city, occult detective, occult horror, private investigator, terror, weird fiction

Thieves at Heart
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, fantasy adventure, dungeons and dragons, fantasy rogues, strong heroine, female author, half elf, drm free, drmfree, elves

**I've gone back 8 pages now and have caught up**

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Jena H

Caught up with the newbies, and "regulars" with new titles for tagging.  Thanks to all.


----------



## jaychi

tagged and liked

chrisanthropic
Ed_O Dell
Tess St John
Jonas Saul
Terry S
RM Prioleau

Please tag and like my new book

http://www.amazon.com/Believe-Romance-Novels-Sellers-ebook/dp/B007U7SN46/ref=sr_1_26?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1334555447&sr=1-26


----------



## Jonas Saul

Amyshojai said:


> Jonas, got them tagged. I'm curious--are all of these books co-authored with Elmore Leonard, Stephen King, Kay Hooper et al, or about those authors? I'm not tagging other author names otherwise so let me know. Best wishes on continued success.


Hi, thanks for asking. When I read the tagging guidelines at Amazon, I discovered that tags are there to help other potential customers find related items. Amazon also has a list of things that you cannot use as a tag. Since using other author names fell within their guidelines, and I'd seen many others do it, I started asking questions. I found out that tagging a book that's similar to another author's work has many benefits.

I started tagging my early books with John Saul as a literary agent in New York that I'd had dealings with once said that I write thrillers like a younger John Saul. What happened was, people began to see my titles more readily as they searched for John Saul and tried my books. I currently have numerous reviews on more than one title where the reviewer admits that they were searching for John Saul and found my book. They gave me a five star (or a four star) review. The point is, since I have a similar genre and similar style, these people enjoyed the book, hence helping the customers find similar items to the ones they were searching for.

I hope that clears up why I use a 'brand' to help potential customers find similar items. Thanks for your support in the past and I understand if you still decide to not tag those names. I only ask for tags that you're comfortable with...;-)

For the record: Nothing with my name on it is co-written. I'm the only author of all of my titles.

Jonas Saul


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up again!


----------



## purplesmurf

Help with tagging and likes please 

fantasy short story, young adult fantasy, childrens fantasy, gnomes

http://amzn.to/Gnipper

I will go back through and tag and like everyone elses and post when finished.

Thanks for the help, this is a great idea whoever started it.


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.  Welcome to the new people and congrats on new books everyone!

Thanks for down  voting the 3 I am asking for.  See previous posts.


----------



## kahuna

Purple Smurf

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## tallulahgrace

Hello All~

My newest book could use some tag/like love please:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007TLVB7O

thriller, psychological thriller, psychological suspense, serial killer, suspense thriller, paranormal suspense, fbi, crime thriller, suspense, ghosts, tallulah grace

It's been a few weeks since I've posted, so I'm off to catch up. Thanks!
Tallulah


----------



## RGPorter

Okay, believe i've caught up. I have a new one out.

Scottish Whispers: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007UIWIJG


----------



## seventhspell

Monday catch up for me and new to tag were
Jonas Saul new one
Guardian new one
Larissa
Arthur Slade added tags as req.
RedTash new one
Caddy did the downvotes good luck with all of this Caddy
RM Prioleau new one
tallulahgrace new one
RGPorter new one

Good luck to all with new books
My links are in my signature for new people and the most in need of tags etc are the first three


----------



## Amyshojai

Jonas Saul said:


> Hi, thanks for asking. When I read the tagging guidelines at Amazon, I discovered that tags are there to help other potential customers find related items. Amazon also has a list of things that you cannot use as a tag. Since using other author names fell within their guidelines, and I'd seen many others do it, I started asking questions. I found out that tagging a book that's similar to another author's work has many benefits.
> 
> I started tagging my early books with John Saul as a literary agent in New York that I'd had dealings with once said that I write thrillers like a younger John Saul. What happened was, people began to see my titles more readily as they searched for John Saul and tried my books. I currently have numerous reviews on more than one title where the reviewer admits that they were searching for John Saul and found my book. They gave me a five star (or a four star) review. The point is, since I have a similar genre and similar style, these people enjoyed the book, hence helping the customers find similar items to the ones they were searching for.
> 
> I hope that clears up why I use a 'brand' to help potential customers find similar items. Thanks for your support in the past and I understand if you still decide to not tag those names. I only ask for tags that you're comfortable with...;-)
> 
> For the record: Nothing with my name on it is co-written. I'm the only author of all of my titles.
> 
> Jonas Saul


Thanks for the explanation and I suspect that's why the names were used. Glad you've had good luck with it. Others have gotten negative reviews when readers felt fooled. *shrug*


----------



## Rogerelwell

Liked and tagged all Mcoorlim's on Amazon.co.uk.


----------



## bazmaz

Just starting to play catch up.

My books here

http://www.amazon.com/Chords-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B007N7JIN8/ref=pd_sim_kstore_4?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ

http://www.amazon.com/More-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B0075KOZF4/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ

http://www.amazon.com/What-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ

Thanks in advance!


----------



## liam.judge

Caught up again.


----------



## ToniD

Caught up. Thanks for all tags/likes in return!

Still seeking same for my paperback:
http://www.amazon.com/Volcano-Watch-Forensic-Geology-Series/dp/146993924X

And, pssst, VOLCANO WATCH is free today and tomorrow.


----------



## RM Prioleau

I forgot to do the 'likes', too. I went back and corrected that. 

Here is mine:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007U1QI3U/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=rmprioleau-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B007U1QI3U

Thank you to those who already tagged/liked me


----------



## HAGrant

Tagged and liked up to here. Good luck, everybody.

I would appreciate US and UK tags for my new novella SHADOW STATIONS:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007RHM2XW

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007RHM2XW


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

caught up! Thanks again for all of the tags, folks!


----------



## KendallSwan

Catching up, also.  Thanks to everyone who has helped out and to all you theoretical future helper-outers.


----------



## chrisanthropic

All caught up, its good to be back!

Little Girl Lost
coming of age, drmfree, dungeons and dragons, elves, fantasy, fantasy series, female protagonist, young adult fantasy

Botanica Blues
horror, insanity, lovecraftian, new york city, occult detective, occult horror, private investigator, terror, weird fiction

Thieves at Heart
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, fantasy adventure, dungeons and dragons, fantasy rogues, strong heroine, female author, half elf, drm free, drmfree, elves

Thanks everyone!


----------



## R.Stephenson

All caught up!

Appreciate a LIKE and some TAGS. Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/Collapse-Sneak-Chapters-America-ebook/dp/B007MCWFX4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334418454&sr=8-1&tag=vglnk-c1533-20


----------



## Steven Lee Gilbert

Looks like opportunistic fun. Glad to join in. Will go back up the list from here.

Here are the tags I'd prefer for mine, A Lovely, Indecent Departure (or just click on the link below and duplicate the ones I've already done):  literary fiction, north carolina, family drama, thriller, crime drama, immigration, abduction, missing persons, florence italy, parental kidnapping, suspense


----------



## kahuna

Steven Lee Gilbert


----------



## kahuna

Steven Lee Gilbert

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Caught up with a few new already today! ;-)


----------



## lorelei

tagged and liked:
Prioleau
JonasSaul (new ones)
Luckymoose
Chrisanthropic (new)
Purplesmurf
StevenLee Gilbert
tallulahgrace
RCPorter

Thanks to anyone who tagged me. Would love help with the Uk site, if possible.
Prioleau--pleased to see the Firebrand problem was solved. (i.e. the mixup about the name)


----------



## tallulahgrace

I'm caught up on the past seven pages. It's great to see so many new taggers and new releases!

My newest book could use some tag/like love please:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007TLVB7O

thriller, psychological thriller, psychological suspense, serial killer, suspense thriller, paranormal suspense, fbi, crime thriller, suspense, ghosts, tallulah grace

Thanks!
Tallulah


----------



## RM Prioleau

Did more tagging/likes.

I also wanted to add my other book to the mix 

Firebrand:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007U1QI3U/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=rmprioleau-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B007U1QI3U

The Necromancer's Apprentice
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004VS977E/ref=as_li_tf_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=rmprioleau-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399373&creativeASIN=B004VS977E


----------



## Carolyn Evans-Dean

I'm in the process of catching up now... My paperback and ebook are in my signature. Thanks in advance for the tagging love  & congratulations to all of the authors of the new titles that have been added! (It does feel so good when you've finished one, doesn't it?)


----------



## Caddy

All caught up. Congrats on the new books!

Please continue VOTING DOWN the 3 tags I asked to have voted DOWN. PLEAE DO NOT TAG THOSE THREE (Someone did again). VOTING DOWN means UNTAGGING or hitting the agree with these tags, clicking the voting box and voting down.

JUST SAY NO TO: historical romance, romance, french romance, both paperback and kindle. Thank you.

Thanks to those of you who have done this for me already. I am hoping a lot more will do so. Seventhspell, I appreciate you mentioning me in red. Maybe that will help.


----------



## number12

Tagged you and would not mind being tagged back. 

I did not realize how important this was.

kindle edition
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007J37RFC
paperback
http://www.amazon.com/dp/147516789X

Kindle edition
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DT97E6
paperback
http://www.amazon.com/dp/1475034865


----------



## kahuna

Number 12

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## lorelei

tagged and liked:
number12
Prioleau's new book


----------



## Larissa

All caught up!

Here are the links: 
ebook: http://www.amazon.com/Everblossom-Short-Poetry-Anthology-ebook/dp/B005H5GKIY/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1334066781&sr=1-1

print: http://www.amazon.com/Everblossom-Short-Story-Poetry-Anthology/dp/1466225319/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1334078659&sr=1-1

And here are the tags: paranormal, paranormal fantasy, fantasy, short story, poetry, short story collection, young adult, young adult fantasy, fantasy fiction, teen

And if you all would be so kind to untag (or whatever it's called) any other tags that are up there, like women sleuth or alaska. I don't know how it got up there, but my book is def not a murder mystery or a humorous mystery or deals with the northwest territory.


----------



## Kristine Cayne

Caught up to here!

I've got a new one today 

_WG2E Spring Hop Anthology_

*Preferred Tags*: dd scott, romance contemporary, anthology, barbara silkstone, short story collection, short stories, kristine cayne, jayne ormerod, tracy sumner, the wg2e anthologies

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B007V1ZT52

Here are my previous books and preferred tags for the new people:

_Deadly Obsession_

*Preferred Tags*: romantic suspense, montreal, stalker, suspense thriller, thriller, sexy, widow, kristine cayne, obsessive love, photography,alpha male, action, hollywood, celebrity, movie star, sexy romance, romance

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B006SP32Q0
Print: http://amzn.com/0984903402

_Hearts and Arrows_

*Preferred Tags*: david g pearce, david wailing, kristine cayne, lexi revellian, lou wellman, short story collection, talli rolland, ann madden-walsh, cecilia peartree, short stories

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B00764VOT4

Thank you everyone for tagging back!
~Kristine


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks for tags on my new release 

I'm caught up since my last post!


----------



## friedgreen

All caught up for the week.


----------



## Rogerelwell

Just done Tess St John on Amazon.co.uk (Likes and tags), BUT there are no tags on Angel Eyes...what tags do you want on there, Tess?


----------



## Rogerelwell

...and Kristine Cayne, also on Amazon.co.uk


----------



## Rogerelwell

...and Toni Dwiggins on Amazon.co.uk


----------



## Kristine Cayne

Rogerelwell said:


> ...and Kristine Cayne, also on Amazon.co.uk


Thank you, Roger!


----------



## number12

Tagged you and would not mind being tagged back. 

kindle edition
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007J37RFC
paperback
http://www.amazon.com/dp/147516789X

Kindle edition
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DT97E6
paperback
http://www.amazon.com/dp/1475034865

Tagged: 
Larissa, Kahuna


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with new ones.


----------



## HAGrant

Tagged and liked up to here. Good luck, everybody.

I would appreciate US and UK tags for my new novella SHADOW STATIONS:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007RHM2XW

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007RHM2XW


----------



## Jena H

All caught up again.  Thanks, all.


----------



## Amyshojai

I've got a NEW BOOK! Yay! New tags needed, please--ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multicat Household

Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/ComPETability-Behavior-Multi-Cat-Household-ebook/dp/B007V42XN0/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1334707827&sr=1-2

And preferred tags:
kittens, cats, cat behavior, behavior problems, cat aggression, cat fear, cat litter box, cat fights, pets, cat introductions, cat training, cat adoption, cat clawing, meowing


----------



## HAGrant

Amy, tagged and liked the new book.

US and UK tags for my new novella SHADOW STATIONS -- thanks to everybody who's tagged it so far.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007RHM2XW

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007RHM2XW


----------



## herocious

It's always nice in here. Not completely caught up yet but working on it

Thanks!


----------



## ScottC

Liked and tt'd

amy
kristive
tallulah
stevenlee
chrisanthropic

It's still my understanding I can only LIKE and TT someone once. So I did not do the folks I have done before. If this is not correct, please let me know.

Would appreciate LIKES and tt's for

dystopian, young adult, YA, middle grade, MG, sci-fi, science fiction, adventure, adventure story, survival, survival story, post-apocalyptic, scott cramer, kindle book, ebook, epidemic

http://www.amazon.com/Night-Purple-Moon-ebook/dp/B007OVUPXU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1333803865&sr=1-1

Thank you


----------



## tallulahgrace

All caught up~

Here's my latest:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007TLVB7O

thriller, psychological thriller, psychological suspense, serial killer, suspense thriller, paranormal suspense, fbi, crime thriller, suspense, ghosts, tallulah grace


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals

Caught up.

(Almost two weeks, ouch my clicking finger is sore!)


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Caught up. Thanks for any tags.

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up. Thanks to all who have tagged my newest:

ComPETability: Solving Behavior Problems in Your Multicat Household

Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/ComPETability-Behavior-Multi-Cat-Household-ebook/dp/B007V42XN0/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1334707827&sr=1-2

And preferred tags:
kittens, cats, cat behavior, behavior problems, cat aggression, cat fear, cat litter box, cat fights, pets, cat introductions, cat training, cat adoption, cat clawing, meowing


----------



## laurenhobs

Cought up and Tagged these ones:
purplesmurf
kahuna
tallulahgrace
RGPorter
seventhspell
bazmaz
ToniD
RM Prioleau
HAGrant
chrisanthropic
KnowledgeInBooks
Steven Lee Gilbert
lorelei
Carolyn Evans-Dean
Caddy
number12
Larissa
Kristine Cayne
Amyshojai
ScottC
Katie Elle

Will continue to work my way up the list.

Here is my new book Tags are very much appreciated and liste below
http://www.amazon.com/QUICK-EASY-HEALTHY-RECIPES-ebook/dp/B007UIQA72/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1334752652&sr=1-3

healthy eating, easy recipes, cooking, quick and easy cooking, easy cooking, quick recipes, cookbook


----------



## kahuna

Lauren Hobs

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Caddy

All caught up. Congrats on the new books!

Please continue VOTING DOWN the 3 tags I asked to have voted DOWN. PLEAE DO NOT TAG THOSE THREE (Someone did again). VOTING DOWN means UNTAGGING or hitting the agree with these tags, clicking the voting box and voting down.

JUST SAY NO TO: historical romance, romance, french romance, both paperback and kindle. You may have to click on both page 1 and page 2 of the tags for each. Thank you.

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334756751&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1334756751&sr=8-1

Thanks to those of you who have done this for me already. I am hoping a lot more will do so.


----------



## E.W. Saloka

Trying to catch up now... I would appreciate if you could tag our new book.

http://www.amazon.com/Chasing-Faeries-Appletwist-Garden-ebook/dp/B007Q2GTO6


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones. This thread is AWESOME! I've more than enough tags in all the books...except the new one:

Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/ComPETability-Behavior-Multi-Cat-Household-ebook/dp/B007V42XN0/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1334707827&sr=1-2

And preferred tags:
kittens, cats, cat behavior, behavior problems, cat aggression, cat fear, cat litter box, cat fights, pets, cat introductions, cat training, cat adoption, cat clawing, meowing


----------



## kahuna

EW Saloka

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## R.Stephenson

All caught up!

Please LIKE and TAG my novel.

http://amzn.to/HTP0yD


----------



## number12

kindle edition
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007J37RFC
paperback
http://www.amazon.com/dp/147516789X

Kindle edition
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DT97E6
paperback
http://www.amazon.com/dp/1475034865

Tagged:
Larissa, Kahuna, Kristine Cayne, HaGrant


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Went on a tagging spree!


So many great looking new books to tag...may even buy a few!


----------



## TerryS

All caught up. Thank you for the tags.


----------



## chrisanthropic

All caught up, its good to be back!

Little Girl Lost
coming of age, drmfree, dungeons and dragons, elves, fantasy, fantasy series, female protagonist, young adult fantasy

Botanica Blues
horror, insanity, lovecraftian, new york city, occult detective, occult horror, private investigator, terror, weird fiction

Thieves at Heart
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, fantasy adventure, dungeons and dragons, fantasy rogues, strong heroine, female author, half elf, drm free, drmfree, elves

Thanks everyone!


----------



## laurenhobs

Cought up and Tagged a bit more:
Jonas Saul
Tess St John
Ed_Odell
Library4Science
liam.judge
TerryS
Caddy
Larissa
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
RM Prioleau
Amyshojai
Mcoorlim
HAGrant
ScottC
Arthur Slade
JackDAlbrecht
RedTash
Jena H
RogerelWell
M. G. Scarsbrook
D.A. Boulter
JessicaVane
ToniD
BBGriffith
Guardian
Jaychi
Seventhspell
Friedgreen
Rosaria
RuthNestvold
cblewgolf

Will continue to work my way up the list further back.

Here is my new book Tags in return are very much appreciated and listed below
http://www.amazon.com/QUICK-EASY-HEALTHY-RECIPES-ebook/dp/B007UIQA72/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1334752652&sr=1-3

healthy eating, easy recipes, cooking, quick and easy cooking, easy cooking


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up. Thanks so much for the tags on the new book--already got an awesome 5 star review, woot!

Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/ComPETability-Behavior-Multi-Cat-Household-ebook/dp/B007V42XN0/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1334707827&sr=1-2

And preferred tags:
kittens, cats, cat behavior, behavior problems, cat aggression, cat fear, cat litter box, cat fights, pets, cat introductions, cat training, cat adoption, cat clawing, meowing


----------



## Caddy

All caught up. Congrats on the new books! YOO HOO...Someone new tagged the tags I am asking to NOT tag again. Please untag it and read below:

Please continue VOTING DOWN the 3 tags I asked to have voted DOWN. PLEAE DO NOT TAG THOSE THREE (Someone did again). VOTING DOWN means UNTAGGING or hitting the agree with these tags, clicking the voting box and voting down.

JUST SAY NO TO: historical romance, romance, french romance, both paperback and kindle. You may have to click on both page 1 and page 2 of the tags for each. Thank you.
http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334756751&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1334756751&sr=8-1
Thanks to those of you who have done this for me already. I am hoping a lot more will do so.


----------



## RM Prioleau

Did more tagging today.
Here are mine 

Firebrand:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007U1QI3U/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=rmprioleau-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B007U1QI3U

The Necromancer's Apprentice
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004VS977E/ref=as_li_tf_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=rmprioleau-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399373&creativeASIN=B004VS977E


----------



## laurenhobs

Busy day today - caught up again :
Kristine Cayne
JackDAlbrecht
KendallSwan
ScottC
Lorelei
Alm Hlgh
ToniD
LateNightMike
Grace Elliot
Adam Poe
DonnaGalanti
Friedgreen
StrokerChase
KateAllenton
Kategypsy
Glennlangohr
Adam Kisiel
Sally Dubats
Tonya
Bnapier
Bnapier
bxs122:
Keith Blenman
Steven Konkoly
Jeff Menapace
Headofwords
RachaelJRamsay
Luckymoose
Rsweetin
Savannah_Page
Freddie Omm
KendallSwan
essicaVane
GWakeling
Honey Layne
Amy Corwin
Ellecasey
KateAllenton
Bruce Blake
Lsweet
Feenix
Heather Ross
D. Nathan Hilliard
Kristine Cayne
Ria MacAlister
plalvarez5
Stephen Penner
Rick Chesler

Will continue to work my way up the list further back.

Here is my new book Tags in return are very much appreciated and listed below
http://www.amazon.com/QUICK-EASY-HEALTHY-RECIPES-ebook/dp/B007UIQA72/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1334752652&sr=1-3


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Catching up on tags today!

Lots of cool epic looking fantasy


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.  Thanks to all.  Glad to see some new taggers to our group, and some new books from 'regulars.'


----------



## jaychi

tagged and liked

Knowledgeinbooks
number12
Hosanna
TerryS
lauren Hobs

Pleas tag and like my two new books. These will be FREE tomorrow and the succeeding day

http://www.amazon.com/Romance-Best-Sellers-Series-ebook/dp/B007UH9X4A/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1334829885&sr=1-3

http://www.amazon.com/Believe-Romance-Novels-Sellers-ebook/dp/B007U7SN46/ref=sr_1_17?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1334467741&sr=1-17


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All tagged up again! Have a great weekend everyone!

---------------------

Mine for the new people:

The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia
Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## number12

kindle edition
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007J37RFC
paperback
http://www.amazon.com/dp/147516789X

Kindle edition
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DT97E6
paperback
http://www.amazon.com/dp/1475034865

Tagged:
Larissa, Kahuna, Kristine Cayne, HaGrant, KnowledgeInBooks, Chrisanthropic, laurenhobs, Amyshojal
Caddy, RM Prioleau, Jaychi, M.G. Scarsbrook


----------



## tallulahgrace

Thanks for the tags/likes~ I've caught up with the new releases and new taggers.

Have a super weekend~

Tallulah


----------



## HAGrant

Tagged and liked up to here. Thanks to everybody who tagged my new novella, SHADOW STATIONS:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007RHM2XW

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007RHM2XW


----------



## RM Prioleau

Tagged/liked some more!

My books:

Firebrand:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007U1QI3U/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=rmprioleau-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B007U1QI3U

The Necromancer's Apprentice
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004VS977E/ref=as_li_tf_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=rmprioleau-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399373&creativeASIN=B004VS977E

Thank you!


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up!

Thanks for tags on my new release 

Hope everyone has a super weekend!


----------



## lorelei

tagged and liked:
KristineCayne (new)
herocious
Hosanna


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Hosanna said:


> Went on a tagging spree!
> So many great looking new books to tag...may even buy a few!


Hi Hosanna: I just tagged and liked. I will read your 101. I can really use some tagging help (from all those who have not tagged yet) with my New Paperbacks. I will reciprocate tagging favor. Here's the link: http://amzn.to/dMBLWW and also in my signatures. Thanks.


----------



## joeyjoejoejr

OK, so I was liking and tagging like mad when I realized that I was going to start having romance and erotica show up under my recommendations. Not that there's anything wrong with those genres, I'm just not sure how to explain to my wife why they are recommended to me on Amazon. So I looked around and found the "Items you've liked" page on Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/yourstore/iyr?ie=UTF8&collection=liked&
where you can click "Don't use for recommendations" next to things you've liked. Most of you probably know about this but I thought I would just throw it out there for other newbies like me.

Also, here's my book:
The Body: A First World Horrors Short Story


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up. Thanks so much for the tags on the new book.

Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/ComPETability-Behavior-Multi-Cat-Household-ebook/dp/B007V42XN0/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1334707827&sr=1-2

And preferred tags:
kittens, cats, cat behavior, behavior problems, cat aggression, cat fear, cat litter box, cat fights, pets, cat introductions, cat training, cat adoption, cat clawing, meowing


----------



## Caddy

Caught up. Welcome newbies.

EVERYONE:

Please continue VOTING DOWN  the 3 tags I asked to have voted DOWN. PLEASE DO NOT TAG THOSE THREE  (Someone did again). VOTING DOWN means UNTAGGING or hitting the agree with these tags, clicking the voting box and voting down.

JUST SAY NO TO: historical romance, romance, french romance, both paperback and kindle. You may have to click on both page 1 and page 2 of the tags for each. Thank you.
http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334756751&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1334756751&sr=8-1

Thanks to those of you who have done this for me already. I am hoping a lot more will do so.


----------



## kahuna

Joeyjoejrjoe

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, health, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Pauline Creeden

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Hi Hosanna: I just tagged and liked. I will read your 101. I can really use some tagging help (from all those who have not tagged yet) with my New Paperbacks. I will reciprocate tagging favor. Here's the link: http://amzn.to/dMBLWW and also in my signatures. Thanks.


Thanks so much!


----------



## laurenhobs

Hey tagged a bit again

Hosanna
Tallulahgrace
DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) - love your books very inspiring ☺
joeyjoejoejr:

Will continue to work my way up the list further back.

Here is my new book Tags in return are very much appreciated and listed below
http://www.amazon.com/QUICK-EASY-HEALTHY-RECIPES-ebook/dp/B007UIQA72/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1334752652&sr=1-3

Will tag back


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Thanks for the tag backs. Always appreciated, especially on my new print version of Back Pain Avenger!
http://www.amazon.com/dp/0964432374

disability, back pain, back pain relief, chronic pain, healing, comics, natural health, alternative medicine, cure, christian living, christian life, spiritual healing, disabilities, herniated disc, disability in comics


----------



## kahuna

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Hi everyone. Life got in the way for awhile but I'm back! I've bundled my three Chester the Chesapeake children's books into a Trilogy and it could use some attention:

The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

Tags:

pets, dogs, series, ebook, animals, cats, childrens book, childrens book series, childrens inspirational book, childrens picture book, dog memoir, elementary school book, stories about dogs

If anyone can tag the three separate Chester books also, I'd appreciate it. They all need attention so they get linked together! Here are separate tags 'cus I had to take out 'series.'

pets, dogs, ebook, animals, cats, childrens book, childrens book, childrens inspirational book, childrens picture book, dog memoir, elementary school book, stories about dogs

Chester the Chesapeake: http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
Chester the Chesapeake: Summertime http://amzn.to/cofY70
Chester the Chesapeake: Wintertime http://amzn.to/9fadaI

I'll be going back three pages to tag EXCEPT for erotica (to keep it off children's book pages). I know I've tagged some of you before, but I'll recheck.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up--got your new furry bundle Dr Barbara. I'd appreciate tags on the new book.

Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/ComPETability-Behavior-Multi-Cat-Household-ebook/dp/B007V42XN0/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1334707827&sr=1-2

And preferred tags:
kittens, cats, cat behavior, behavior problems, cat aggression, cat fear, cat litter box, cat fights, pets, cat introductions, cat training, cat adoption, cat clawing, meowing


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Thanks Amy!  Okay, here's my ketchup for today.  Be back 2-morrow!

JoeC new book
laurenhobs recipes
Hosanna x2
Caddy - was able to untag 'historical romance' on both
AmyS new book
joeyj x1
DrDln x1 (US)
lorelei x1
Tess StJohn x1
RM Prioleau x2


----------



## Caddy

Dr. Barbara, congrats on your new "bundle" of joy! 

Caught up. Welcome newbies.

EVERYONE:

Please continue VOTING DOWN  the 3 tags I asked to have voted DOWN. PLEASE DO NOT TAG THOSE THREE (Someone did again). VOTING DOWN  means UNTAGGING or hitting the agree with these tags, clicking the voting box and voting down.

JUST SAY NO TO: historical romance, romance, french romance, both paperback and kindle. You may have to click on both page 1 and page 2 of the tags for each. Thank you.

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334756751&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1334756751&sr=8-1

Thanks to those of you who have done this for me already. I am hoping a lot more will do so.


----------



## William Woodall

Hi everybody,

I just released my newest book "Unclouded Day" this morning, and it (especially) could use some tags and likes. It's the one with the sunset cover if you can't see the title well enough. The other book is pretty fresh, too, if you've missed tagging it. It's fine if you just agree with the tags that are already on each one's product page.

young adult, adventure, fantasy, christian fantasy, books for boys, teens, tweens, middle grade

I'll go back and tag the newbies while I'm thinking about it.


----------



## Amyshojai

William Woodall, got your two new books tagged. My latest that needs tags is the Competability-Cat book. *s*


----------



## HAGrant

Tagged and liked up to here. I've checked all books in signatures, including paperbacks (several people have new ones).

Thanks to everybody who tagged my new novella, SHADOW STATIONS:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007RHM2XW

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007RHM2XW


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Tagged your book, Shadow Stations. Can't wait to read it, I loved Lost Cargo!

All new books in my signature if I could get more help tagging.

Thanks, you've all been great!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your new books Adrianna. Just my new Competability: Cats title needs tags, thanks.


----------



## mdohno

My newest release just went live.  Would love some tags.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Wicked-Secrets-Beneath-ebook/dp/B007W7LKOE/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_4

I've tagged these so far today.

AdriannaWhite
HA Grant
AMyShojai
William Woodall
Caddy

Will come back later for more.
Thank so much!


----------



## ToniD

Caught up!

Thanks for all tags/likes in return.


----------



## seventhspell

Caught up today and new for me were

Kristine Cayne new one good luck
Amyshojai new cat one good luck
laurenhobs
E.W. Saloka
joeyjoejoejr
Doctor Barbara new trilogy good luck
William Woodall good luck
mdohno new one good luck

my links are in my signature line for anyone new thanks for any tags back


----------



## mdohno

Thanks, Steventhespell and ToniD!  Got you both, too!
Wish you tons of sales!


----------



## chrisanthropic

All caught up.

Little Girl Lost
coming of age, drmfree, dungeons and dragons, elves, fantasy, fantasy series, female protagonist, young adult fantasy

Botanica Blues
horror, insanity, lovecraftian, new york city, occult detective, occult horror, private investigator, terror, weird fiction

Thieves at Heart
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, fantasy adventure, dungeons and dragons, fantasy rogues, strong heroine, female author, half elf, drm free, drmfree, elves

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Larissa

All caught up!

Here are the links: 
ebook: http://www.amazon.com/Everblossom-Short-Poetry-Anthology-ebook/dp/B005H5GKIY/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1334066781&sr=1-1

print: http://www.amazon.com/Everblossom-Short-Story-Poetry-Anthology/dp/1466225319/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1334078659&sr=1-1

And here are the tags: paranormal, paranormal fantasy, fantasy, short story, poetry, short story collection, young adult, young adult fantasy, fantasy fiction, teen

And if you all would be so kind to untag (or whatever it's called) any other tags that are up there, like women sleuth or alaska. I don't know how it got up there, but my book is def not a murder mystery or a humorous mystery or deals with the northwest territory.


----------



## Jena H

All set once again, including new books.

Thanks for the info, joeyjoejoe.  Not sure I was familiar with that process you mentioned.


----------



## HAGrant

AdriannaWhite said:


> Tagged your book, Shadow Stations. Can't wait to read it, I loved Lost Cargo!
> 
> All new books in my signature if I could get more help tagging.
> 
> Thanks, you've all been great!


Thanks, Adrianna. Tagged and liked your books and everyone else's up to here.

Thanks to anyone who can tag my new novella, SHADOW STATIONS:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007RHM2XW

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007RHM2XW


----------



## kahuna

mdohno
William Woodall

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up--thanks everyone for the tags on my newest, ComPETability: Cats-to-Cats...


----------



## Sara Fawkes

Oh wow, mind if I join in? I'll start tagging now! 

ETA: Done with three pages back; I'd do more but it's late and my eyes are struggling to stay open. I managed to tag books for HAGrant, Adrianna White, mdohno, Larissa, LaurenHobs, Joe Chiapetta, Kahuna, Doctor Barbara, Amy Shojai, Caddy (down-tagged the ones you mentioned, gorgeous covers BTW!), William Woodall, Number12, Chrisanthropic, RM Prioleau, Tess St. John, and JoeyJoeJoeJr.

I have two new stories out, would love any help I can get with tags!

Anything He Wants
billionaire romance, alpha male, erotica, erotic romance, erotic short story, bdsm, light bdsm, billionaire erotica, erotic romance short story

Back In The Groove
san diego romance, older woman younger man, contemporary romance, contemporary erotic romance, beach romance, beach erotica, beach read


----------



## number12

kindle edition
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007J37RFC
paperback
http://www.amazon.com/dp/147516789X

Kindle edition
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DT97E6
paperback
http://www.amazon.com/dp/1475034865

Tagged:
Larissa, Kahuna, Kristine Cayne, HaGrant, KnowledgeInBooks, Chrisanthropic, laurenhobs, Amyshojal
Caddy, RM Prioleau, Jaychi, M.G. Scarsbrook, idenglish, Donna Fasano,Kristie Leigh Maguire, Barbara Ebel


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up! Thanks again for tags on the newest--Competability:Cat-t0-Cat (first one in siggy).


----------



## kahuna

Sara Fawkes

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Carolyn Evans-Dean

Catching up now! My books are in my siggy! Thanks so much to you all!!


----------



## Caddy

All caught up. Welcome newbies and congrats everyone on new books.

Sara, thank you for the compliment on my covers. Fate gave Gastien an extremely hard life, but did bless him with artistic talent and extremely good looks. 

EVERYONE:

Please continue VOTING DOWN  the 3 tags I asked to have voted DOWN. PLEASE DO NOT TAG THOSE THREE . VOTING DOWN  means UNTAGGING  or hitting the agree with these tags, clicking the voting box and voting down.

JUST SAY NO TO: historical romance, romance, french romance, both paperback and kindle. You may have to click on both page 1 and page 2 of the tags for each. Thank you.

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334756751&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1334756751&sr=8-1

Thanks to those of you who have done this for me already. I am hoping a lot more will do so.


----------



## laurenhobs

Just a little more - wish you all great Sunday 

Doctor Barbara
William Woodall
AdriannaWhite
mdohno
Will continue to work my way up the list further back.

Here is my new book Tags in return are very much appreciated and listed below
http://www.amazon.com/QUICK-EASY-HEALTHY-RECIPES-ebook/dp/B007UIQA72/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1334752652&sr=1-3


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Hi everyone. I've bundled my three Chester the Chesapeake children's books into a Trilogy and it could use some attention:

*The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series) * http://amzn.to/HS0hyp
Tags:

pets, dogs, series, ebook, animals, cats, childrens book, childrens book series, childrens inspirational book, childrens picture book, dog memoir, elementary school book, stories about dogs

For other books (especially Chester's) and tags please see signature links and tags on the pages.

Did more catch up (a little forward since yesterday, but mostly backwards where I left off yesterday) - my fingers are done for the day - Yikes!

HAGrant (US)
Tallaulahg x3 (others previously done)
number12 x4
MGScarsb x5 (other 3 previously done)
jaychi x2
JenaH x1 (other 2 previously done)
Crhisanthropia x2 (Theives already done)
TerryS x1 (other one previously done)
Knowledgein x1
WmWoodall x2
AdrianaW x4


----------



## friedgreen

All tagged up. G'night.


----------



## Sara Fawkes

Okay I got Carolyn Dean and FriedGreen, all caught up!

The two links in my signature could still use some tagging (the middle picture is not yet published). Thanks again!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All tagged up for today!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

caught up with:

Laurenhobs

Would love some tags on my latest book. Haven't had a chance to put it in my sig line yet.

Bheki and the Magic Light

http://amzn.to/JzwKYJ

Many thanks


----------



## HAGrant

Jan, I tagged and liked your new children's book, plus caught up with everybody else.

Thanks to anyone who can tag my new novella, SHADOW STATIONS:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007RHM2XW

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007RHM2XW


----------



## tallulahgrace

It's great to see so many new ones from the weekend! All of mine are in my signature. Thanks for the returns!

Tallulah


----------



## mdohno

Boy, this moves fast! LOL
Trying to catch up on the new ones a bit before taking son to school. 
Mine are in my siggy. Newest ones are first. Thanks so much!

I've tagged these so far:

laurenhobs
Carolyn Evans-Dean x2
friedgreen
Sara Fawks
MG Scarsbrook
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
tallulagrace x6

Happy Monday!


----------



## Amyshojai

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> caught up with:
> 
> Laurenhobs
> 
> Would love some tags on my latest book. Haven't had a chance to put it in my sig line yet.
> 
> Bheki and the Magic Light
> 
> http://amzn.to/JzwKYJ
> 
> Many thanks


Jan, I didn't see any tags there yet. Once you've told us how you want it tagged, I'm happy to tag your book.

I've plenty of tags on everything except the newest ComPETability: Multicat Thanks everyone!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Carolyn Evans-Dean said:


> Catching up now! My books are in my siggy! Thanks so much to you all!!


Just tagged you Carolyn. I could use some tags from those who have not done yet. I will reciprocate. My books are in signature. Thanks.


----------



## ScottC

Tagged or tt'd and liked

mdohno 
william
number 12
knowledge in books
chrisanthropic
laurenhobs
RM prileau
jaichi

NOT SURE WHAT PEOPLE ARE SAYING ABOUT EROTIC BOOKS AND THOSE ITEMS SHOWING. IF I CAN AVOID THIS, THAT WOULD BE GOOD...

In any event, for my YA dystopian, I would appreciate the following tags. Thanks

YA, Young Adult, dystopian, scott cramer, adventure, sci-fi, science fiction, post-apocalyptic, adventure story, page turner

http://www.amazon.com/Night-Purple-Moon-ebook/dp/B007OVUPXU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1333803865&sr=1-1


----------



## PaulOBrien

Can I possibly get in on the action? I have been tagging from about 10-15 pages back. Maybe I could get some love too. Thanks!


----------



## HAGrant

Amyshojai said:


> Jan, I didn't see any tags there yet. Once you've told us how you want it tagged, I'm happy to tag your book.
> 
> I've plenty of tags on everything except the newest ComPETability: Multicat Thanks everyone!


Amy, Jan does have tags -- try her link again. 

Bheki and the Magic Light

http://amzn.to/JzwKYJ


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with Paul and Jan's books. The "TT" doesn't work on Jan's book for some reason so I tagged separately. *shrug*

My latest still needs tags--ComPETability: MultiCat (first in siggy). *s*


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for the tags  

I've caught up with all the new people.


----------



## beag

Hi,
This is great. I did

Caddy
HAGrant
ScottC
HAGrant
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Doctor Barbara
laurenhobs

I would appreciate tagging of http://www.amazon.com/Hunting-for-Sparrows-ebook/dp/B007I7GHRS with the following tags: 
financial thriller, psychological thriller, feminism, post-modern, post-modernism, florida thriller

Thanks!!!
Bea


----------



## beag

Added kahuna. 
And it's a good Idea what he says:
You can just add the following list and click add tags. It's easier than voting the individual tags.
financial thriller, psychological thriller, feminism, post-modern, post-modernism, florida thriller

Thanks,
Beatrice


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

beag said:


> Hi,
> This is great. I did
> 
> Caddy
> HAGrant
> ScottC
> HAGrant
> Jan Hurst-Nicholson
> Doctor Barbara
> laurenhobs
> 
> I would appreciate tagging of http://www.amazon.com/Hunting-for-Sparrows-ebook/dp/B007I7GHRS with the following tags:
> revenge
> financial thriller
> psychological thriller
> women
> feminism
> Thanks!!!
> Bea


thanks

Have tagged your book


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up again. Thanks for the tags

My Books:

http://www.amazon.com/Enemy-of-Korgan-ebook/dp/B007F2VAS2
science fiction, scifi, betrayal, spy, adventure, action, undercover, speculative fiction, sci-fi, sf, loyalty

http://www.amazon.com/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasti.../dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Afternoon everyone!

Went forward and backward & caught up:

The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy http://amzn.to/HS0hyp
Tags: 
pets, dogs, series, ebook, animals, cats, childrens book, childrens book series, childrens inspirational book, childrens picture book, dog memoir, elementary school book, stories about dogs

Rest of books in sig & tags on pages. Thanks for all.

Jan Hurst - new one - JAN did u know that the link for Kidnapped Mouse
in your signature does not work?
ScottC x1
Paul OBrien x1
beag x1
DA Boulter x2 (rest already done)
EWSaloka - new book
KristineCayne x1
Rogerelwell x2
KristineKayne


----------



## kahuna

Paul

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## mdohno

Caught up from my last post. 

Paul OBrien
Scott C
Beag
DA Boulter x8

Best of Luck to everyone!


----------



## Jena H

Tagged.  Jan, one of your covers in sig doesn't bring up a book.  It's Leon Chameleon and the Case of the Something (can't tell from signature, sorry).  Anyway, it just brings up a blank page.

Thanks all.


----------



## LateNightMike

Internet was down over the weekend.  Caught up with the last 5 pages today at lunch.

Thanks to everyone who has helped me out...love seeing the tags go from 2 to 26!  

Mike


----------



## Lee Lopez

I tagged you. If you could return the favor, I'd appreciate it...


----------



## lewaters

*Phew* Tagged the last 5 pages. I'll work my may further back as soon as my clicking thumb rests. The two novels in my signature are in need of some tagging attention and I would really appreciate it


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up!

Would appreciate tags on my new release 

Hope everyone had a great start to their week!


----------



## martyinmaui

I've tried participating in a tag exchange last week and tagged a dozen or so other's books and not one return for my book ... I'll be happy to give it another try for anyone interested in an actual two way exchange.


----------



## HAGrant

martyinmaui said:


> I've tried participating in a tag exchange last week and tagged a dozen or so other's books and not one return for my book ... I'll be happy to give it another try for anyone interested in an actual two way exchange.


Marty, put a book in your signature or a link to your book. People will be glad to tag it.


----------



## Library4Science

Tagged and liked you all!

All caught up again! Thank you all for the reciprocal tags and likes.

Welcome Newbies! If you have only tagged my newest book, please go through and tag the rest of mine. Thank You!

Tags for 'Alaska And The Klondike Gold Fields [Illustrated]': http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006C250NC
Goldrush, Alaska, Klondike, Seward, Alaska purchase, gold fields, miners,gold camp life, Chilkoot Pass, Totem Poles, Northwest Territory, Prospectors, placer mining, hydraulic mining, grubstake

Thanks for tagging,
Cheers,
Charlie

Bargain Formatting & Conversion $15 -- Scanning & OCR 50¢ per page.


----------



## tallulahgrace

So great to see new taggers! I've tagged you all~

Have a great day~

Tallulah


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.

EVERYONE:

Please continue VOTING DOWN  the 3 tags I asked to have voted DOWN. PLEASE DO NOT TAG THOSE THREE . VOTING DOWN  means UNTAGGING or hitting the agree with these tags, clicking the voting box and voting down.

JUST SAY NO TO THESE 3: historical romance, romance, french romance for both paperback and kindle. You may have to click on both page 1 and page 2 of the tags for each. Thank you.

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334756751&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1334756751&sr=8-1

Thanks to those of you who have done this for me already. I am hoping a lot more will do so.


----------



## TerryS

All caught up. Thank you all for the tags and likes.


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the new books/authors--welcome to the thread! I still need tags on the newest book (left one in the siggy): ComPETability: Cat-to-Cat. 

Thanks!


----------



## kahuna

Lewaters

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Pauline Creeden

martyinmaui said:


> I've tried participating in a tag exchange last week and tagged a dozen or so other's books and not one return for my book ... I'll be happy to give it another try for anyone interested in an actual two way exchange.


Hi Marty - if you can't put your books in your signature, you could at least leave a link! - I've never had a problem with people tagging my book, and I tag several every week!


----------



## RJ Parker - Author &amp; Amazon Top Reviewer

This is a great idea... my books are below and I will start tagging now. Thanks RJ


----------



## HAGrant

lewaters said:


> *Phew* Tagged the last 5 pages. I'll work my may further back as soon as my clicking thumb rests. The two novels in my signature are in need of some tagging attention and I would really appreciate it


Hi Lauren! Good to see you here! I just came out of my cave with my last book. Time to look around and go back in...

just tagged your second novel. Best wishes with it!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

LateNight Mike x1
lewaters x2
RJParker x6

The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series) 
http://amzn.to/HS0hyp
Tags: 
pets, dogs, series, ebook, animals, cats, childrens book, childrens book series, childrens inspirational book, childrens picture book, dog memoir, elementary school book, stories about dogs, juvenile fiction

For other books and tags please see signature links and tags on the pages.


----------



## Anne James

Hi! Here's my book and I'm starting to tag everyone's books - thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## Rogerelwell

Tagged and 'Liked' 'Mia' on Amazon.co.uk


----------



## ToniD

All caught up!

Thanks for all tags/likes in return.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Jena H said:


> Tagged. Jan, one of your covers in sig doesn't bring up a book. It's Leon Chameleon and the Case of the Something (can't tell from signature, sorry). Anyway, it just brings up a blank page.
> 
> Thanks all.


Thanks for letting me know. The publisher has unpublished them so that I can publish them myself. Didn't realise it had already been done. Will have to start again with all the tags


----------



## Rogerelwell

I would do Latenight mike and Paul O'Brien on Amazon.co.uk (the site where I can tag), but the books have no tags....


----------



## Rogerelwell

Jan:

Done yours on Amazon.co.uk...


----------



## joeyjoejoejr

Jan Hurst-Nicholson - Just thought I'd let you know you're Leon book still isn't coming up.  
And a question/suggestion to all - I noticed when someone has more than 15 tags, if you click on "See all XX tags" then some of the tags at the end have very few tags.  I noticed one that had only 1 tag for their 23rd tag but 323 on the first tag on the list.  Don't know but I would think it would help to start at the end of of their tag list every once in a while.  Did that come out clear or was it confusing?  I had to use the word tag far too much.  Tag.


----------



## katecornwell

All caught up to the last five pages. Will do some more tomorrow as I've been busy getting my new book ready.

Would appreciate some tags on my new title. Please tag whatever you feel comfortable tagging. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

joeyjoejoejr said:


> Jan Hurst-Nicholson - Just thought I'd let you know you're Leon book still isn't coming up.
> And a question/suggestion to all - I noticed when someone has more than 15 tags, if you click on "See all XX tags" then some of the tags at the end have very few tags. I noticed one that had only 1 tag for their 23rd tag but 323 on the first tag on the list. Don't know but I would think it would help to start at the end of of their tag list every once in a while. Did that come out clear or was it confusing? I had to use the word tag far too much. Tag.


Thanks. I have removed the Leon books as I am uploading them under my account, but having a problem as the 'add categories' doesn't seem to be working. 

If you start at the bottom of the list you might inadvertently tag something that has been requested to be down-voted.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Have tagged Kate's latest one


----------



## Larissa

All caught up with the past three pages! I would love the same courtesy with my book listed below. And please make sure you use the correct tags!

Thank you all for untagging Alaska and alaska purchase!

Here are the links: 
ebook: http://www.amazon.com/Everblossom-Short-Poetry-Anthology-ebook/dp/B005H5GKIY/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1334066781&sr=1-1

print: http://www.amazon.com/Everblossom-Short-Story-Poetry-Anthology/dp/1466225319/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1334078659&sr=1-1

And here are the tags: paranormal, paranormal fantasy, fantasy, short story, poetry, short story collection, young adult, young adult fantasy, fantasy fiction, teen


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  

Larissa. Have tagged your books.


----------



## chrisanthropic

All caught up.

Little Girl Lost
coming of age, drmfree, dungeons and dragons, elves, fantasy, fantasy series, female protagonist, young adult fantasy

Botanica Blues
horror, insanity, lovecraftian, new york city, occult detective, occult horror, private investigator, terror, weird fiction

Thieves at Heart
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, fantasy adventure, dungeons and dragons, fantasy rogues, strong heroine, female author, half elf, drm free, drmfree, elves

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Kristine Cayne

All caught up once again!

I've got another new one today

_Deadly Addiction_

*Preferred tags*: addiction, alpha male, bikers, canada, deadly vices, female cop, interracial romance, iroquois, kristine cayne, native american, romance, romantic suspense, sexy, strong heroine, suspense

ebook: http://amzn.com/B007WNTXR4
print: http://amzn.com/0984903429

New from last week

_WG2E Spring Hop Anthology_

*Preferred Tags*: dd scott, romance contemporary, anthology, barbara silkstone, short story collection, short stories, kristine cayne, jayne ormerod, tracy sumner, the wg2e anthologies

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B007V1ZT52

Previous books for the new people

_Deadly Obsession_

*Preferred Tags*: romantic suspense, montreal, stalker, suspense thriller, thriller, sexy, widow, kristine cayne, obsessive love, photography,alpha male, action, hollywood, celebrity, movie star, sexy romance, romance

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B006SP32Q0
Print: http://amzn.com/0984903402

_Hearts and Arrows_

*Preferred Tags*: david g pearce, david wailing, kristine cayne, lexi revellian, lou wellman, short story collection, talli rolland, ann madden-walsh, cecilia peartree, short stories

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B00764VOT4

Thank you everyone for tagging back!
~Kristine


----------



## kahuna

RJ Parker
JA Mccorkle
Kate Cornwell

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## lewaters

HAGrant said:


> Hi Lauren! Good to see you here! I just came out of my cave with my last book. Time to look around and go back in...
> 
> just tagged your second novel. Best wishes with it!


Hi Holly! Great to see you around. I'm so impressed with your new book. I can't wait to read it. I wish I could go into my writing cave, maybe in the summer 

Thanks everyone for tagging me. I can't believe how fast you all work! I'm busy catching up on all the latest!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new ones. My latest book still needs tags--the first one (to the left) in my siggy: ComPETability: Cat-to-Cat...

Thanks!


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Mine are in signature. I will reciprocate. Thanks.


----------



## Jonas Saul

I'm dropping in to say that I'm all caught up!

Thanks for all the tags in the past - you guys are great!


----------



## katecornwell

All caught up from my last post. Thanks for all the tags!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Have now added the Leon books under my account. Would appreciate some tags as I'm starting from scratch again. Have tested and they seem to be working.

As a BTW I've included tags 'educational books for children' instead of just 'educational' as I think this is what readers will search for. What do you think?


----------



## E.W. Saloka

All caught up now with tagging and likes (for now).


----------



## tallulahgrace

Caught up for Wednesday~ Thanks for the returns!

Tallulah


----------



## Jedidiah

What a great idea! I've tagged over a dozen and will continue to work on this throughout the day until I have tagged everyone. Please tag my book below! 
Any of the following will work along with any ideas I havn't thought of!
High Fantasy, Epic Fantasy, Action, War, Sword and Board, Worvak, Assassins, Retribution.

Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Jedidiah, got your book tagged. Welcome to the thread--we just suggest you go back 5-6 pages to catch all the "regular" taggers.  

I'm requesting tags just for the first book in my siggy (ComPETability: Cat-to-cat) as everyone has been super generous with the other books already.


----------



## Jedidiah

Thank you! Last 5 pages...got it. Phew.


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.

EVERYONE:

Please continue VOTING DOWN  the 3 tags below  that I am asking to have voted DOWN.  PLEASE DO NOT TAG THOSE THREE  . VOTING DOWN  means UNTAGGING or hitting the agree with these tags, clicking the voting box and voting down.

JUST SAY NO TO THESE 3: historical romance, romance, french romance 
for both paperback and kindle. You may have to click on both page 1 and page 2 of the tags for each. Thank you.

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334756751&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1334756751&sr=8-1

Thanks  to those of you who have done this for me already. They are slowly coming down. I am hoping a lot more will do so.


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Lots of new ones today! 
All Tagged up


----------



## joeyjoejoejr

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> If you start at the bottom of the list you might inadvertently tag something that has been requested to be down-voted.


Got it, I'll keep starting from the front then. Also, I see your book now - tagged.


----------



## kahuna

Jedidiah

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## A. Rosaria

All done. 

I have a new short story out.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Larissa said:


> All caught up with the past three pages! I would love the same courtesy with my book listed below. ..


Just tagged. Mine are in signature for those who have not tagged yet. I will reciprocate your favor. Thanks.


----------



## Anne James

Caddt - I think I did what you asked!


----------



## Anne James

Sorry, my last post was for Caddy!


----------



## Lori Devoti

I've been missing for a while, but I'm back! I went back three pages and tagged away.  Will continue on from here. 
My two newest releases are on the left. Those are the most in need of tags, but all appreciated!
Thanks!
Lori


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

A. Rosaria said:


> All done.
> 
> I have a new short story out.


I didn't see any tags


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags 

Have caught up with

Joeyjoejoejr
Kate Cornwell
Chrisanthropic
Kristine Cayne
lewaters
ew saloka
Jedidiah

If you could just tag my latest uploads;
_Bheki and the Magic Light_
and both _Leon Chameleon_ books that would be great.


----------



## laurenhobs

Thank you so much for tags 

Tagged today:
Friedgreen - woow great nr. Of tags ☺
Beag
LateNightMike - would love to tag you, but can not find the link
Lee Lopez 
Lewaters
RJ Parker
J.A. McCorkle
Katecornwell - I love your Tuscany covers
Kristine Cayne
*Sandy Harper*
E.W. Saloka
Jedidiah
Lori Devoti

Thanx HA Grant ☺
Here is my new book Tags in return are very much appreciated and listed below
http://www.amazon.com/QUICK-EASY-HEALTHY-RECIPES-ebook/dp/B007UIQA72/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1334752652&sr=1-3


----------



## Lori Devoti

Got ya back, Lauren. 
Lori


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Bummer - I'm in a hotel in FL and after waiting minutes for book links to go to their product pages, I give up.  The connection is slower than molasses - so unless that changes, I'll be back in a couple of days and catch up from there.  It's always something!


----------



## Rogerelwell

Done Lauren Hobs on Amazon.co.uk


----------



## Anne James

Ok, I am pretty sure that I tagged all of the books in the last 5 pages and now I'm going back a little further. Thanks for my tags!


----------



## kahuna

Lori Devoti

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## leearco

Can I get my new book tagged


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.

Please tag my latest one Competability: Cat-to-cat, thanks!


----------



## lorelei

tagged and liked:
Laurenhobs
Doctor Barbara
William Woodall
AmyShojai (new)
AdriannaWhite
MDohno
Larissa (tagged the good ones, untagged Alaska)
Sara Fawkes
Jan Hurst-Nicholson (tagged, but 'like' button is missing)
beag
LeeLopez
lewaters 
rjparker
jmmccorkle
joeyjoejoejr
kate cornwell
leearco
sandyharper
EwSaloka
Jedidiah
Thanks to everyone who tagged me. Love to get UK tags as well.


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.  Thanks all.  (Jan, I got your Leon the Chameleon books.    )


----------



## Stephen Penner

Just tagged the following authors:

Lee William Tisler
Roger Elwell
Barbara Ebel
Lori Devoti
Lauren Hobs
Janet Hurst-Nicholson
Alex Rosaria
Marcus Caine
Jedidiah Behe
Tallulah Grace
E.W. Saloka
Kate Cornwell (Hi, Kate!)
Jonas Saul (Hi, Jonas!)
Sandy Harper
L.E. Waters
Kristine Cayne
Tristan J. Tarwater
Larissa Hinton


----------



## Caddy

> Got it, I'll keep starting from the front then. Also, I see your book now - tagged.


That would only be true it people have not provided the tags they want in their comments. Please follow the directions each author asks for so that the tags they want get tagged (or untagged). 

All caught up.

EVERYONE:

Please continue VOTING DOWN  the 3 tags below that I am asking to have voted DOWN. PLEASE DO NOT TAG THOSE THREE  . VOTING DOWN  means UNTAGGING or hitting the agree with these tags, clicking the voting box and voting down.

JUST SAY NO TO THESE 3: historical romance, romance, french romance 
for both paperback and kindle. You may have to click on both page 1 and page 2 of the tags for each. Thank you.

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334756751&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1334756751&sr=8-1

Thanks to those of you who have done this for me already. They are slowly coming down. I am hoping a lot more will do so.


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up--and my newest (ComPETability:Cats) could still use some tags. Thanks to everyone!


----------



## Sara Fawkes

Alright after taking the weekend off because of the flu (thank you honey but in this case, sharing is NOT caring  ) I'm back and caught up!! I'm going to be running a Select promotion starting tomorrow so I want to be sure my tags are good and solid:

Anything He Wants
billionaire romance, blackmail romance, alpha male, erotica, erotic romance, erotica series, bdsm, light bdsm, billionaire erotica, erotic romance series, millionaire romance, forced seduction


----------



## Rogerelwell

Liked and tagged Stephen Penner on Amazon.co.uk, but a couple of the books have no tags...


----------



## kahuna

Stephen Penner

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Rogerelwell

Liked and tagged:

- Lee William Tisler

...on Amazon.co.uk


----------



## Rogerelwell

...and now Barbara Ebel on Amazon.co.uk


----------



## Bojan Miladinovic

Tagged (8 pages).


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!
Lori


----------



## seventhspell

Hi caught up and new for me today were, 
Sara Fawkes
PaulOBrien
beag
Lee Lopez
lewaters
RJ Parker - Author & got them all
J.A. McCorkle
katecornwell
Kristine Cayne got the new ones good luck
Jedidiah
A. Rosaria new one good luck
Lori Devoti as requested
leearco new one good luck


My links are in my signature for new people and tags are on the books, thanks for any tags back


----------



## Pauline Creeden

All Caught UP!

Got a new one today if ya'll could please like and tag:
http://www.amazon.com/Alternative-Witness-Christian-Stories-ebook/dp/B007XNV8I0/

Thanks!!!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your new one tagged, Hosanna.


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up!

Would appreciate tags, especially on my new release 

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## TerryS

Thank you all. I'm caught up to here.


----------



## leearco

J.A. McCorkle said:


> Ok, I am pretty sure that I tagged all of the books in the last 5 pages and now I'm going back a little further. Thanks for my tags!


If you put your books in your signature it would be easy for us to tag your books.


----------



## friedgreen

All caught up for the week


----------



## leearco

seventhspell said:


> Hi caught up and new for me today were,
> 
> leearco new one good luck
> 
> My links are in my signature for new people and tags are on the books, thanks for any tags back


Cool thanks, have tagged all yours


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up again!

--------------------------

Mine for the new people:

The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia
Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## liam.judge

Had some problems with my laptop but i'm back. Just tagged everything i missed in the past 2 weeks.

Here's a list of everyone i just tagged:

Steven Lee Gilbert
lorelei (u.k. tags)
number12
Kristine Cayne (all books)
Amyshojai (latest book)
herocious (latest book)
laurenhobs
E.W. Saloka
jaychi (new books)
joeyjoejoejr
Doctor Barbara (trilogy books)
William Woodall (new book)
AdriannaWhite (all new books)
mdohno (new book)
Sara Fawkes
Jan Hurst-Nicholson (new book)
PaulOBrien
beag
Lee Lopez
lewaters
RJ Parker 
J.A. McCorkle
katecornwell (new book)
Jedidiah
A. Rosaria (new book)
Lori Devoti (latest books)
leearco (new book)
Stephen Penner (latest book)
Hosanna (latest book)


martyinmaui: send me a link to your book and i will tag it for you.


----------



## liam.judge

Hi again. Can anyone who hasn't tagged my book yet tag it for me? Just click on the pic in my signature.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Hi folks, I've got a new one. If you'd be so kind:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007XDWZZK

steampunk, fantasy, steampunk fantasy, victorian, revenge, vengeance, orphans, kindle, kindleboards authors

Older books are in my sig, and I'd appreciate if you'd +1 the tags that are there if you've not done already. I'll go back and get to tagging myself, as I've been off a while.


----------



## tallulahgrace

Tagged the new books and the new taggers. Thanks for the returns~

Tallulah


----------



## Marcin Wrona

And I'm caught up on the last 6. See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.

EVERYONE:

Please continue VOTING DOWN  the 3 tags  below that I am asking to have voted DOWN. PLEASE DO NOT TAG THOSE THREE . VOTING DOWN  means UNTAGGING or hitting the agree with these tags, clicking the voting box and voting down.

JUST SAY NO TO THESE 3: historical romance, romance, french romance 
for both paperback and kindle. You may have to click on both page 1 and page 2 of the tags  for each. Thank you.

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334756751&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1334756751&sr=8-1

Thanks to those of you who have done this for me already. They are slowly coming down. I am hoping a lot more will do so.


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the new ones. Tags still appreciated for the first book in my siggy (ComPETability; Cat-to-Cat) Thanks!


----------



## kahuna

Marcin Wrona

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## lewaters

Thanks everyone for all the additional tags. I'm all caught up!


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!
Have a great weekend, everyone. 
Lori


----------



## Anne James

Ok! I think I am all caught up - thanks everyone that tagged me! Every little bit helps!


----------



## katecornwell

All caught up to here. Went back and made sure all books in each signature had tags and voted down on the requested ones. Would appreciate tags on my new release, A Face Within, far left in my signature, as well as on the others. Thanks! 

Hi Stephen!


----------



## laurenhobs

Hi everybody - wish you a lovely friday 
Tagged

Leearco
Jena H
Stephen Penner
Bojan Miladinovic
Marcin Wrona
Here is my new book Tags in return are very much appreciated and listed below
http://www.amazon.com/QUICK-EASY-HEALTHY-RECIPES-ebook/dp/B007UIQA72/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1334752652&sr=1-3


----------



## R.Stephenson

Caught up!

Here's mine. Looking for some tagging love on "post-apocalyptic"

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B007MCWFX4/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up. Thanks in advance for the tags on the latest book--ComPETability: Cat-to-Cat

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again. My e-book of Timekeepers is in my sig, so it gets hit by all the newbies, but here's the paperback version, which doesn't get tagged as often.

http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Revolutionary-J-Y-Harris/dp/1469933314/

Thanks, all. Have a great weekend.


----------



## HAGrant

Tagged and liked up to here. I would appreciate tags for my three books, especially the first one. Thanks, everybody. Have a great weekend.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007RHM2XW

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FDDFAE

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005AHPCII


----------



## R. Garcia

OK, tagged a bunch, please tag mine (http://www.amazon.com/The-Sun-Zebra-ebook/dp/B006AC5FCU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1335577919&sr=1-1)

Thank you! : ^ )

Rolando


----------



## LateNightMike

Last 5 pages...consider yourself tagged!  

Enjoy the weekend and thanks for the returns!

Mike


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Marcin Wrona (new book)

Caught up with everyone else.


----------



## Rogerelwell

Liked and tagged 'The Sun Zebra' on Amazon.co.uk.  Copied the tags from .co, if that's okay...


----------



## Rogerelwell

Liked and tagged all of Marcin's books on Amazon.co.uk.  Some didn't have tags so I've copied across from .com; hope that's okay...


----------



## Rogerelwell

Liked and tagged Lori's books on Amazon.co.uk (there are a lot...!  I wish I was so prolific...).


----------



## Marcin Wrona

All caught up. Have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!
Lori


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.

EVERYONE:

Please continue VOTING DOWN  the 3  tags below that I am asking to have voted DOWN. PLEASE DO NOT TAG THOSE THREE . VOTING DOWN  means UNTAGGING or hitting the agree with these tags, clicking the voting box and voting down.

JUST SAY NO TO THESE 3: historical romance, romance, french romance 
for both paperback and kindle. You may have to click on both page 1 and page 2  of the tags for each. Thank you.

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334756751&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1334756751&sr=8-1

Thanks to those of you who have done this for me already. They are slowly coming down. I am hoping a lot more will do so.


----------



## laurenhobs

Hi everyone
Taggig Saturday 

Leearco
Jena H
Stephen Penner
Bojan Miladinovic
Marcin Wrona

Here is my new book Tags in return are very much appreciated and listed below

http://www.amazon.com/QUICK-EASY-HEALTHY-RECIPES-ebook/dp/B007UIQA72/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1334752652&sr=1-3

healthy eating, easy recipes, cooking, quick and easy cooking, easy cooking, quick recipes, cookbook


----------



## Greenkeeper

I could definitely use some tag-love on my newest book, http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0070AULQQ . It looks lonely. I'll start working backwards from here in exchange.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Greenkeeper, got your book tagged. We recommend you go back 5-6 pages to get the "regular" taggers. 

I just need tags on the latest book: CompPETability: Cats  Thanks!


----------



## kahuna

Greenkeeper

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## ToniD

Caught up!

Thanks for tags/likes in return.


----------



## LunaraSeries

I tagged as many books as I could in the pages and pages of books on this thread. If anyone would like to help me out. Thanks.

http://www.amazon.com/Lunara-Seth-and-Chloe-ebook/dp/B0051XZKG0/

http://www.amazon.com/Lunara-Gwen-and-Eamonn-ebook/dp/B005Z7LFWU/

http://www.amazon.com/Lunara-Parker-Protector-ebook/dp/B007BHHPDK/

http://www.amazon.com/Lunara-The-Original-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B007MQN9SA/

I appreciated anyones help.


----------



## Amyshojai

Lunara, tagged all your books, welcome to the thread!

I only need tags for the first book in my siggy (cat to cat CompETability)


----------



## herron

DonnaFaz said:


> I've recently discovered how important tagging is in product placement and I am looking for authors who would be willing to tag my book, The Merry-Go-Round. Here's a link --> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002ZNJL78
> 
> I would be happy to reciprocate on both electronic and print books. I've read that the choice of tags is important. Amazon allows each tagger 15 tags per product. I would prefer the use of: romance, chick lit, women's fiction, fiction, contemporary romance...or you could just check the boxes of the tags I already have. Let me know which tags you'd like for me to use when I tag your book!
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Modified to add: *New to the thread? Jump to the most recent post and go back 5 pages, tagging all the books of each author who has posted a request for tags...then add your book to the thread, and check in often--every day, if possible-- to tag any new comers.*
> 
> ~Donna~


 
Tagged. Would appreciate reciprocal tagging for my new book, _Reichold Street_. Here's a link: http://www.amazon.com/Reichold-Street-Ronald-L-Herron/dp/1475106238/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1335656442&sr=8-1


----------



## Amyshojai

Herron, got you tagged, welcome to the thread.


----------



## Pauline Creeden

all caught up!

If anyone could tag the last book in my sig - "Alternative Witness" - much appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Nice to see lots of new people and new books. All caught up.

My books:

http://www.amazon.com/Enemy-of-Korgan-ebook/dp/B007F2VAS2
science fiction, scifi, betrayal, spy, adventure, action, undercover, speculative fiction, sci-fi, sf, loyalty

http://www.amazon.com/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasti.../dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up. Thanks for tags back!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Greenkeeper
LunaraSeries
herron


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Caught up. Later!


----------



## kahuna

Lunara Series

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

To hit my "like" button, you have to go to the first page of tags.

My tags: Please do not use the TT method, which will transfer only 10 tags.

You can cut and paste into the Add Tags Box on my amazon page. Then hit ADD:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Caddy

Welcome Geenkeeper, Lunara and heron. I tagged you; however, you have not voted down the 3 tags I am asking to have voted down instead of some tags. The tags have not decreased in 24 hours. Please help me, too. See below. And thank you!

All caught up.

EVERYONE:

Please continue VOTING DOWN the 3 tags  below that I am asking to have voted DOWN. PLEASE DO NOT TAG THOSE THREE  . VOTING DOWN  means UNTAGGING or hitting the agree with these tags, clicking the voting box and voting down.

JUST SAY NO TO THESE 3: historical romance, romance, french romance 
for both paperback and kindle. You may have to click on both page 1 and page 2 of the tags  for each. Thank you.

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334756751&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1334756751&sr=8-1

Thanks to those of you who have done this for me already. They are slowly coming down. I am hoping a lot more will do so.


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up! 
Lori


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with new books and tags, welcome to everyone! My latest still could do with some tags (ComPETability: Cats...). Thanks!


----------



## HAGrant

Tagged up to here.

Wyatt (Lunara Series), I tagged all your ebooks. I only saw one tag on your paperback for Lunara The Original Trilogy. The other paperbacks didn't have tags. I will tag them if you want to add them.


I would appreciate tags from anyone who has time for the three books in my signature, especially for Shadow Stations.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Hi everyone.  Am all caught up (except erotica).

Katecornwell (nice covers)
Larissa
KristineCayne
Jonas Saul
Jedidiah
A Rosaria
Lori Devoti
StephenPenner - the link to The Dead Shoe didn't work
Leearco
MarcinWrona
LunaraSeries

Books in sig line.  Thanks all.


----------



## Kellyfisher319

Haven't been on in awhile but I went back a few pages and tagged everyone...any tags would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## jaychi

tagged and liked

Lori Devoti
Greenkeeper
Lunara Series
Tess St. John
Marcin Wroma

Please tag and like

http://www.amazon.com/Still-Yours-Romance-Novels-ebook/dp/B007R9F11A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1335747640&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Love-Surrender-Romance-Novels-ebook/dp/B007SF1D2O/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1335747711&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Believe-Romance-Novels-Sellers-ebook/dp/B007U7SN46/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1335747754&sr=1-3

Thanks!


----------



## Jena H

All caught up again.  Welcome to the newbies.  Oh, and Marcin Wrona, I love your cover for The Whitechapel Gambit.


----------



## LunaraSeries

I didn't know that Print and eBook had different tags. Thanks for the heads up. Here are the print links. THANKS for any more help you can give me!

I provided the direct tag link this time.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0615481965/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/061555282X/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0615603491/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0615611885/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


----------



## Alex Owens

Whew! I've gone back 5 pages and tagged everybody and I'd love to get some likes and tags on my new release Kill Me:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B007UPOLR6/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

** Please don't tag the "free book" tag... and if someone could add any of these other tags I'd be grateful!

Other tags: vampire mom, paranormal romance, empath, witch, psychic abilities, telekinesis

(If anyone is bored my other book in my siggy could use some love too ) Thanks guys!!


----------



## SadieSForsythe

Here are mine. I would appreciate your votes/tags. I'll be going back 5 (or more if I get on a roll) and tagging everyones. If you're feeling inspired yourself feel free to 'like' it too. Thanks.

paperback http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Weeping-Empress-Sadie-Forsythe/dp/1257814419/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1335766809&sr=8-1

ebook http://www.amazon.com/The-Weeping-Empress-ebook/dp/B0072W1LJ8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1335766809&sr=8-1


----------



## Rogerelwell

Liked and tagged 'The Weeping Empress' on Amazon.co.uk


----------



## 90daysnovel

Tagged a handful - and liked those I had read.


----------



## number12

Did the last five pages so I am all caught up I think. Let me know if I missed you.

kindle edition
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007J37RFC
paperback
http://www.amazon.com/dp/147516789X

Kindle edition
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DT97E6
paperback
http://www.amazon.com/dp/1475034865

And a new one that just came out. So print book wont be ready for a week or so but here is the ebook

Preferred tags: pagan, druid, magick, magic, sorcery, fantasy, dark fantasy, elf

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007YT3OWQ


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Kellyfisher319 (latest book)
jaychi (latest books)
LunaraSeries
Kpfowler
SadieSForsythe


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Got all the new books!


----------



## Caddy

Waiting to hear from the following that they have untagged the 3 I asked for (since I am not asking for tags, but untagging). Once I see that my tags have gone down on those 3 I will tag your books. Thank you.
Kellyfisher319 (latest book)
LunaraSeries
Kpfowler
SadieSForsythe


----------



## tallulahgrace

I'm caught up. Thanks for the returns~

Tallulah


----------



## Lori Devoti

People were busy here yesterday.  I'm caught up though!
Lori


----------



## kahuna

Sadie S Forsyth
KP Fowler

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## LunaraSeries

Caddy,  I believe I figured out how to untag those 3 for you.

I also tagged a bunch for some other people.  hope it helped out.  I can't do too many erotica at work.  I'll continue to work this thread since it is a great resource for authors. Glad I found it.


----------



## Becca Mills

Hi, all. Thanks so much for maintaining this thread. I've never paid any attention to tags, but now I see how important they are!

I've done:
Amyshojai
Jena H
HAGrant
jaychi
Doctor Barbara
Kellyfisher319
Lunara Series
Kpfowler (and untagged "free")
SadieSForsythe
Rogerelwell
number 12
liam.judge
M. G. Scarsbrook
caddy (untagged romance stuff ... thanks for explaining how!)
tallulahgrace
Lori Devoti
kahuna
I'll follow the thread back to catch more people.

Here's my book:


Here are the things I'd like tagged. Maybe you can just copy and paste this string into the "add" window:
alternate world, contemporary fantasy, dark fantasy, fantasy, fantasy series, female protagonist, kindle book, urban dark fantasy, urban fantasy, paranormal, beth ryder, ilona andrews, seanan mcquire, patricia briggs, rob thurman

Thanks, Becca


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new books. Thanks everyone for the tags--especially on the newest ComPETability: Cats-to-Cats.


----------



## ToniD

All caught up.

Thanks for tags/likes in return.


----------



## Anne James

Ok, I'm all caught up again! Thanks everyone!


----------



## kahuna

Becca Mills

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Anne James

Help! I just searched for vampire romance in Amazon and my book didn't come up until 1086! More tags please!


----------



## SadieSForsythe

Thank you to those who have tagged The Weeping Empress. I've gone back seven pages and caught those who posted since. I'll keep checking in and tagging those who are new.


----------



## Kristine Cayne

seventhspell said:


> Kristine Cayne got the new ones good luck


Thank you! Got yours too


----------



## Kristine Cayne

I've caught up with all the new posters and new requests. I appreciate the tag-backs!

 New from the last two weeks

_Deadly Addiction_

*Preferred tags*: addiction, alpha male, bikers, canada, deadly vices, female cop, interracial romance, iroquois, kristine cayne, native american, romance, romantic suspense, sexy, strong heroine, suspense

ebook: http://amzn.com/B007WNTXR4
print: http://amzn.com/0984903429

_WG2E Spring Hop Anthology_

*Preferred Tags*: dd scott, romance contemporary, anthology, barbara silkstone, short story collection, short stories, kristine cayne, jayne ormerod, tracy sumner, the wg2e anthologies

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B007V1ZT52

Previous books for the new people

_Deadly Obsession_

*Preferred Tags*: romantic suspense, montreal, stalker, suspense thriller, thriller, sexy, widow, kristine cayne, obsessive love, photography,alpha male, action, hollywood, celebrity, movie star, sexy romance, romance

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B006SP32Q0
Print: http://amzn.com/0984903402

_Hearts and Arrows_

*Preferred Tags*: david g pearce, david wailing, kristine cayne, lexi revellian, lou wellman, short story collection, talli rolland, ann madden-walsh, cecilia peartree, short stories

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B00764VOT4

Thank you everyone!
~Kristine


----------



## leearco

Caught up, thanks for tagging mine


----------



## Doctor Barbara

All tagged up!  Thanks in return.


----------



## Pauline Creeden

All caught up!

Thanks for the Tags on my newest: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007XNV8I0/

It's still free until tomorrow if you want to download, too


----------



## Karin Kaufman

OK, all caught up with the "likes" and tags! I'll check back for new arrivals.

I'd so appreciate "likes" and tags for my book:

http://www.amazon.com/Witch-Tree-Denning-Mystery-ebook/dp/B005CSNGQK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1335831893&sr=8-1

Thank you, everybody!


----------



## Amyshojai

Karin, got your books tagged. All caught up.


----------



## kahuna

Karin Kaurman,

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Anne James

You guys are the best!


----------



## Sally Dubats

Hello All!

I'm about to go through and tag  Thanks for all the tags!

Sally


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

Kristin Kayne
Leearco
Doctor Barbara
Hosanna

TAGGED

Moving forward....


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Becca Mills
Karin Kaufman


----------



## Library4Science

Tagged and liked you all!

All caught up again! Thank you all for the reciprocal tags and likes.

Welcome Newbies! If you have only tagged my newest book, please go through and tag the rest of mine. Thank You!

Tags for 'Alaska And The Klondike Gold Fields [Illustrated]': http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006C250NC
Goldrush, Alaska, Klondike, Seward, Alaska purchase, gold fields, miners,gold camp life, Chilkoot Pass, Totem Poles, Northwest Territory, Prospectors, placer mining, hydraulic mining, grubstake

Thanks for tagging,
Cheers,
Charlie

Bargain Formatting & Conversion $15 -- Scanning & OCR 50¢ per page.


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.

EVERYONE:

Please continue VOTING DOWN  the 3 tags  below that I am asking to have voted DOWN. PLEASE DO NOT TAG THOSE THREE . VOTING DOWN  means UNTAGGING  or hitting the agree with these tags, clicking the voting box and voting down.

JUST SAY NO TO THESE 3: historical romance, romance, french romance 
for both paperback and kindle. You may have to click on both page 1 and page 2 of the tags for each. Thank you.

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334756751&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1334756751&sr=8-1

Thanks to those of you who have done this for me already. They are slowly coming down. I am hoping a lot more will do so.


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!

Lori


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up. Happy May Day!


----------



## friedgreen

All caught up again


----------



## laurenhobs

Happy happy day -caught up and tagged you 
Greenkeeper
ToniD
LunaraSeries
Herron - woow looks like a great book ☺
Kellyfisher319:
Kpfowler
SadieSForsythe
Tallulahgrace
Becca Mills - good job on the cover
Karin Kaufman
Sally Dubats:

Will continue to work my way up the list further back.

Here is my new book Tags in return are very much appreciated and listed below
http://www.amazon.com/QUICK-EASY-HEALTHY-RECIPES-ebook/dp/B007UIQA72/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1334752652&sr=1-3
XXXXXXX


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Gotcha KarinK, SallyD, DNathan.

Have a great day.


----------



## Hylton

Please Tag my book.

http://www.amazon.com/Love-Lies-Bloke-ebook/product-reviews/B007YLO56I


----------



## Hylton

Please tag my book  I tag back.

http://www.amazon.com/Love-Lies-Bloke-ebook/product-reviews/B007YLO56I


----------



## Amyshojai

Hello Hylton, got your book tagged. We suggest you go back 5-6 pages to tag all the books and catch the regulars. Please tag the first book in my siggy ComPETability: Cat-to-cat.


----------



## SadieSForsythe

All caught up.


----------



## seventhspell

Hi caught up and new for me today were,
Hosanna new one
Marcin Wrona new one
Greenkeeper
LunaraSeries
herron
Kellyfisher319
Kpfowler new one
SadieSForsythe
Becca Mills
Karin Kaufman
Hylton

My links are in my signature line thanks for any tags back


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Wow, don't stay gone for two weeks... It was a bear catching up!  Thanks for the tags folks, they are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Caught up to here - and got you too, Karin


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Hosanna said:


> Caught up to here - and got you too, Karin


Your free promotion seems to be going great! Got your books all tagged up, congrats on your success!


----------



## SHollinghead

I would love some tags! My books are: http://www.amazon.com/Thundersnow-Shadow-Cedar-Book-One/dp/1468038494/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1335920125&sr=8-1-spell

http://www.amazon.com/Thundersnow-In-Shadow-Cedar-ebook/dp/B006V20OKM/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1335920125&sr=8-1-spell _Please do not tag Texas. It is not set in Texas! _

http://www.amazon.com/Eternal-Springs-366-Daily-Inspirations/dp/1468101722/ref=pd_sim_sbs_b_1

http://www.amazon.com/Eternal-Springs-Daily-Inspirations-ebook/dp/B006RXBOEU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1335921433&sr=1-1

Thanks!


----------



## kahuna

Sally Dubats
S Hollinghad

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.  Thanks all.


----------



## Becca Mills

This time around, I tagged:
Jeff
- Untagged "navel"!
- The paperback edition of Freedom had no tags, so I put the same tags on it that the Kindle version has.
- Neither version of The Three Billy Goats Gruff or The Gunniwolf has any tags, yet. If you add some appropriate ones, I'll go back and tag them.
David Derrico
Idenglish
sierra09
Eric C
Be back to tag more folks later.

Tag-backs very much appreciated! Here's my book:
Nolander (Emanations)

Thanks, Becca


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up--muchly appreciate tags on the new ComPETability-CATS book.


----------



## SadieSForsythe

Caught up again. I appreciate every tag. Thank you. I tag back.

ebookhttp://www.amazon.com/The-Weeping-Empress-ebook/dp/B0072W1LJ8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1335939548&sr=8-1
paperbackhttp://www.amazon.com/The-Weeping-Empress-Sadie-Forsythe/dp/1257814419/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1335939548&sr=8-1


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Hylton
SHollinghead


----------



## tallulahgrace

I'm caught up, thanks for the returns!

Tallulah


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.

EVERYONE:

Please continue VOTING DOWN  the 3 tags  below that I am asking to have voted DOWN. PLEASE DO NOT TAG THOSE THREE . VOTING DOWN means UNTAGGING or hitting the agree with these tags, clicking the voting box and voting down.

JUST SAY NO TO THESE 3: historical romance, romance, french romance 
for both paperback and kindle. You may have to click on both page 1 and page 2 of the tags for each. Thank you.

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334756751&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1334756751&sr=8-1

Thanks to those of you who have done this for me already. They are slowly coming down. I am hoping a lot more will do so.


----------



## Maud Muller

Almost six months behind finishing up my latest novel. Will take a bit of time to catch up.  Going back 10 pages. Hope that gets all the newbies.


----------



## HAGrant

Tagged up to here. I found I'd missed several paperbacks, 2 hardbacks, and 1 audio version.

Eileen, they suggest 5 pages back to catch the current taggers.

I would appreciate tags for my three books, especially the first one.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007RHM2XW

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FDDFAE

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005AHPCII


----------



## Maud Muller

Thanks for the suggestion, Hollister. Going back 10 pages was really a bit too much. I just tagged all three of your books. They sound really interesting.


----------



## HAGrant

Eileen Muller said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, Hollister. Going back 10 pages was really a bit too much. I just tagged all three of your books. They sound really interesting.


Thanks, Eileen  You made my morning. Yes, try for 10 pages and you might lose all feeling in your hands...


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Caught up. Cheers!


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!
Lori


----------



## lewaters

Wow, this post moves fast! All updated. I would love some tagging love on my two books in the signature below. Thanks


----------



## Kristine Cayne

I've caught up with all the new posters and new requests. I appreciate the tag-backs!

 New from the last two weeks

_Deadly Addiction_

*Preferred tags*: addiction, alpha male, bikers, canada, deadly vices, female cop, interracial romance, iroquois, kristine cayne, native american, romance, romantic suspense, sexy, strong heroine, suspense

ebook: http://amzn.com/B007WNTXR4
print: http://amzn.com/0984903429

_WG2E Spring Hop Anthology_

*Preferred Tags*: dd scott, romance contemporary, anthology, barbara silkstone, short story collection, short stories, kristine cayne, jayne ormerod, tracy sumner, the wg2e anthologies

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B007V1ZT52

Previous books for the new people

_Deadly Obsession_

*Preferred Tags*: romantic suspense, montreal, stalker, suspense thriller, thriller, sexy, widow, kristine cayne, obsessive love, photography,alpha male, action, hollywood, celebrity, movie star, sexy romance, romance

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B006SP32Q0
Print: http://amzn.com/0984903402

_Hearts and Arrows_

*Preferred Tags*: david g pearce, david wailing, kristine cayne, lexi revellian, lou wellman, short story collection, talli rolland, ann madden-walsh, cecilia peartree, short stories

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B00764VOT4

Thank you everyone!
~Kristine


----------



## Karin Kaufman

Caught up again! Thanks for the return likes and tags.


----------



## Guest

Whoo... I had a lot of catching up to do.

Marcin, love your covers!

Would appreciate tags for all three of my books.

Thanks everybody.


----------



## Jedidiah

I'm all caught up! Phew...I think my clicker finger is broke! 

I found I liked it better when people put down what they wanted for tags because it was easy to just copy and paste then add them all. So here goes it.

epic fantasy, high fantasy, fantasy, war, action, good read, sword and board, romantic fantasy, assassins, magic, kindle, fighting, dragons, epic battles

Thanks for all the tags!


----------



## lorelei

Tagged and liked:
BojanMiladinovic
Hosanna (new one)
Leearco (new one)
MarcinWrona
RGarcia
Greenkeeper
LunaraSeries
KeelyFisher319
KpFowler
SadieForsythe (.com only; wasn't allowed on .UK)
BeccaMills
KarinKaufman
Hylton
SHollingshead
EmMueller
Attebery
Thanks to anyone who tagged and liked me.
My 'likes' only went up by one since the last time I was here. I think it's because people have already tagged me. If there's anyone new here, please tag and like me! Thanks.


----------



## lsweet

Yikes, I'm soooo behind in my tagging! Getting right to it. If anyone new hasn't tagged/liked my book, I would appreciate the favor! And if you have time to click on "see all tags" or to paste in the full list, then my poor neglected invisible tags could get some love. Thanks!!


----------



## liam.judge

Still caught up.


----------



## William Meikle

I've decided to reenter the tagging fray after a long absence, so I'll back up 20 pages or so and start again from there.

I have three new books that could do with some love

 -  -


----------



## Pauline Creeden

All caught up!  Thanks for the tags and likes, everyone!


----------



## Amyshojai

William good to see you again! Tagged your new books--my new one is ComPETability (cats to cats) that needs tags.

best,
amy


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.

EVERYONE:

Please continue VOTING DOWN  the 3 tags  below that I am asking to have voted DOWN. PLEASE DO NOT TAG THOSE THREE . VOTING DOWN  means UNTAGGING  or hitting the agree with these tags, clicking the voting box and voting down.

JUST SAY NO TO THESE 3: historical romance, romance, french romance 
for both paperback and kindle. You may have to click on both page 1 and page 2 of the tags for each. Thank you.

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334756751&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1334756751&sr=8-1

Thanks to those of you who have done this for me already. They are slowly coming down. I am hoping a lot more will do so.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Caught up: Hylton, Shollingheard, Isweet, WmMeckle

Good luck with May book sales everyone!


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!
Lori


----------



## kahuna

William Meikle

The Creeping Kelp, gotta love that title!

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## laurenhobs

Hi everybody - caught up again and here we go ☺

Hylton
SHollinghead
Eileen Muller
Marcin Wrona
Attebery
lsweet
Here is my new book Tags in return are very much appreciated and listed below
http://www.amazon.com/QUICK-EASY-HEALTHY-RECIPES-ebook/dp/B007UIQA72/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1334752652&sr=1-3


----------



## T.K.

Hi all, I'm back with another book in need of tags.

http://www.amazon.com/Courtship-and-the-Kremlin-ebook/dp/B007RZSO68/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1333745360&sr=1-1

Courtship and the Kremlin could use some help with these tags:

historical, historical romance, short story, novella, young adult romance, young adult historical fiction

Thanks so much! And I'll start a few pages back and start tagging yours, too.


----------



## ToniD

Caught up!

Thanks for tags/likes in return.


----------



## Rogerelwell

Tagged Revelations of Doom.


----------



## Keith Taylor

Why have I never been on this thread before? Ah, I remember... because all my previous books were dirty erotica and I didn't want to inflict them on any of you 

My new book, a zombie horror named Last Man Standing, could really use some tag love. I'll head back a couple of dozen pages to pay it forward


----------



## kahuna

Aya Fukinishi

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## joeyjoejoejr

OK, all caught up.  Time to go put my tagging finger on ice.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  

Have caught up with

Isweet
Hosanna
T K Richardson
Aya Fukunishi


----------



## Sara Fawkes

Alright I'm caught up, hope it helps!


----------



## dalya

I'll scroll back some pages and tag at least 20.

Love it if some of you would tag Smart Mouth Waitress http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007XCDST8

Agree with the tags I've used:
young adult
chick lit
comedy
humor
romantic comedy
ya chick lit


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new ones. Please tag the first book in my siggy--Competability cat-to-cat, thanks!


----------



## leearco

All caught up


----------



## William Meikle

I've now done a whole load of catching up, and I'll keep my eye in from here onwards.

Accepting tags for any of the books in my current sig if you want to tag me...


----------



## Keith Taylor

williammeikle said:


> I've now done a whole load of catching up, and I'll keep my eye in from here onwards.
> 
> Accepting tags for any of the books in my current sig if you want to tag me...


Done


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Yep, a couple day absence is much easier to manage! A couple new this time, but nowhere near what I ran into last time.  Thank you all for the tags, I am caught up to here


----------



## kahuna

Scheherazade,

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.


----------



## Pauline Creeden

caught up to here!

Thanks everyone for the tags!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

williammeikle (new books)
T.K. Richardson (new book)
Aya Fukunishi
D.


----------



## tallulahgrace

Caught up~

Happy Friday!!

Tallulah


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up with the many new books!

---------------

Mine for all the newbies. Thanks!

The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia
Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up! Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## Caddy

All caught up. ATTENTION ALL TAGGERS: Many of you only voted down historical romance, but not romance and french romance. Could you please vote down all three? That does NOT mean tag. It means untag...see directions below. I only need about a dozen more people to untag romance and french romance. Thank you.

EVERYONE:

Please continue VOTING DOWN the 3 tags below  that I am asking to have voted DOWN. PLEASE DO NOT TAG THOSE THREE . VOTING DOWN  means UNTAGGING  or hitting the agree with these tags, clicking the voting box and voting down.

JUST SAY NO TO THESE 3: historical romance, romance, french romance 
for both paperback and kindle. You may have to click on both page 1 and page 2 of the tags for each. Thank you.

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334756751&sr=8-1
PLEASE DO THE SAME FOR PAPERBACK.
http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1334756751&sr=8-1

Thanks to those of you who have done this for me already. They are slowly coming down. I am hoping a lot more will do so.


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!
Lori


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Attebery said:


> Marcin, love your covers!


Thanks! I love my cover guy!

All caught up for the moment. Have a nice weekend, folks.


----------



## matt youngmark

Whew! Just finished tagging up all the links from the last 5 pages (and a decent chunk of the books in people's signatures -- I'm only one man!)

My new book could really use some tag love.

*Thrusts of Justice *kindle: http://amzn.to/IJqBvZ
*Thrusts of Justice* paperback: http://amzn.to/IJqHE0

And if you have time, feel free to tag my first book as well (skip the "comics" tag if you'd be so kind, since it isn't one).

*Zombocalypse Now* kindle: http://amzn.to/IJr0P6
*Zombocalypse Now* paperback: http://amzn.to/IJqZL3

Thanks so much to anyone who takes the time!


----------



## joeyjoejoejr

OK, all caught up from my last visit.


----------



## SHollinghead

Thanks for the tags! I'm working on tagging as many as I can. 

I ran across some that I was sure I had already tagged yet no tags were showing up. I finally realized I was logged into my husband's account. So, some of y'all got two for the price of one! LOL


----------



## SHollinghead

Jeff said:


> Okay, I admit that before this thread I didn't get the point of tags and I haven't been doing my fair share. I'll work on that.
> 
> Now, can somebody tell me how to make a tag go away? One of my books has "navel" tagged five times. The tag "naval" may be appropriate but if you click on "navel", in addition to my book the search returns a DVD called _Navel Power - Kundalini Yoga_, a paperback called _The 7-Day Chakra Workout_ and a _7/16 NY APPLE RED Banana Belly Ring_.


One of my books was inappropriately tagged. I contacted Amazon and was told it could not be removed. So, yes, the only thing to do is get people to "tag it down."


----------



## kahuna

Matt Youngmark

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Caught up except for erotica.

Thanks all. Have a great weekend.

Oh, BTW, since it's approaching #100 in free sales ranking, I decided to let *Younger Next Decade* go free again today. So help yourself! Tag & download, how's that?

http://amzn.to/sjJeEL


----------



## Jedidiah

Matt and Joey

Tagged you! 

Thanks for the tags everyone.


----------



## smallblondehippy

Hello everyone. I'm new to all this so I hope I've done it right!

I've been back 5 pages and liked and tagged everyone's books. I'd be very grateful if you'd all like and tag my book in the signature below. 

Thanks folks.


----------



## Larissa

Wow, so much catching up (9 pages worth)! Thanks everybody for tagging and liking my book!

Here are the links:
ebook: http://www.amazon.com/Everblossom-Short-Poetry-Anthology-ebook/dp/B005H5GKIY/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1334066781&sr=1-1

print: http://www.amazon.com/Everblossom-Short-Story-Poetry-Anthology/dp/1466225319/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1334078659&sr=1-1

UK version: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Everblossom-Short-Poetry-Anthology-ebook/dp/B005H5GKIY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336169834&sr=8-1

And here are the tags: paranormal, paranormal fantasy, fantasy, short story, poetry, short story collection, young adult, young adult fantasy, fantasy fiction, teen

Thanks for downtagging/untagging Alaska, Alaska purchase, and all other unrelated tags.


----------



## Larissa

smallblondehippy said:


> Hello everyone. I'm new to all this so I hope I've done it right!
> 
> I've been back 5 pages and liked and tagged everyone's books. I'd be very grateful if you'd all like and tag my book in the signature below.
> 
> Thanks folks.


I tried to tag your product but there aren't any.  What tags would you like to add to your book?


----------



## friedgreen

All tagged up...EXCEPT for Ms Baxter. You need some keywords, Darling.


----------



## LateNightMike

All caught up for the week!

Thanks for those continuing to tag my book.

See you next Friday!

Mike


----------



## Pauline Creeden

All caught up!


----------



## kcochran

Started on page 988 and worked my way here! In doing so, I found the easiest way to tag was when someone listed the tags and I could just cut and paste the entire line into the box on amazon and click on add.

My brand new book could use some tag help...also if you can like me while your there that would be awesome!

tags:
mystery, funny mystery, humor, women sleuths, amateur sleuth, Saint Louis, missouri, murder mystery

kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Buying-Time-Aspen-Moore-ebook/dp/B007UJEAGY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1336164999&sr=8-2
print: http://www.amazon.com/Buying-Time-Aspen-Moore-Novel/dp/0984002618/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1336180044&sr=1-1-catcorr

Thanks!


----------



## kahuna

KCochran
SmallBlondeHippie

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

matt youngmark
smallblondehippy
kcochran


----------



## 90daysnovel

My new novel is out, and could do with tags:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0080FCR2G/
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0080FCR2G/

Suggested tags are:
kindle, ebook, murder, serial killer, crime, thriller, police procedural, debut novel, detective, british, legal, gripping, contemporary fiction, crime fiction, crime thriller


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up to here.

Currently looking for tags on the books in my signature here if you want to tag mine.


----------



## 90daysnovel

williammeikle said:


> Caught up to here.
> 
> Currently looking for tags on the books in my signature here if you want to tag mine.


Tagged the first 3 of yours.


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!
Lori


----------



## Caddy

All caught up. ATTENTION ALL TAGGERS: Many of you only voted down historical romance, but not romance and french romance. Could you please vote down all three? That does NOT mean tag. It means untag...see directions below. I only need about a dozen more people to untag romance and french romance. Thank you.
EVERYONE:
Please continue VOTING DOWN  the 3 tags below  that I am asking to have voted DOWN. PLEASE DO NOT TAG THOSE THREE . VOTING DOWN  means UNTAGGING or hitting the agree with these tags, clicking the voting box and voting down.
JUST SAY NO TO THESE 3:  historical romance, romance, french romance 
for both paperback and kindle. You may have to click on both page 1 and page 2 of the tags for each. Thank you.

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334756751&sr=8-1

PLEASE DO THE SAME FOR PAPERBACK.

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1334756751&sr=8-1

Thanks to those of you who have done this for me already. They are slowly coming down. I am hoping a lot more will do so.


----------



## kahuna

90daysnovel

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Grace Elliot

YEAH! I havent visited for a while so went back 5 pages and had tagged and caught up.
Tag love for 'Eulogy's Secret' especially appreciated - thank you.

http://www.amazon.com/Eulogys-Secret-Huntley-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005XD5IBA

G x


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Tagged the newbies/books/requests since yeterday.

Have a great day!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up!


----------



## otterific

I haven't been here in a while. The following books could use a few tags and likes (in the order posted) I've already tagged a lot of you. Heading up to catch some new faces.

http://www.amazon.com/Yellowstone-Dawn-Romance-Series-ebook/dp/B007V66DMU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336253203&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Yellowstone-Awakening-Romance-Series-ebook/dp/B007FGNYNC/ref=pd_sim_kstore_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Yellowstone-Awakening-Romance-Series-ebook/dp/B007FGNYNC/ref=pd_sim_kstore_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Yellowstone-Heart-Romance-Series-ebook/dp/B006SS09A4/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Kellyfisher319

Caught up!


----------



## Jena H

Caught up to here.  Thanks all.


----------



## Anne James

Ok, I think I am all caught up! If anyone that's on the last couple of pages did not see their numbers go up - let me know. Also, for you new guys - please tag and like my book - Mia! Thanks!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

90daysnovel
Grace Elliot
otterific


----------



## Caddy

NEW TAGGERS PLEASE STOP TAGGING THE TAGS I ASK TO HAVE VOTED DOWN!

Good heavens. Every time I start to make progress in getting those tags down, someone joins and decides to blindly tag things without reading directions. PLEASE, I BEG YOU DO NOT TAG HISTORICAL ROMANCE, ROMANCE OR FRENCH ROMANCE FOR MY BOOKS! IF YOU HAVE DONE SO THEN PLEASE UNTAG THEM!

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Thank you for the tags - all up to date to here!

Please return the tag love- especially by tagging Eulogy's Secret:
http://www.amazon.com/Eulogys-Secret-Huntley-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005XD5IBA

Thanks,
G x


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!
Lori


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up...thanks for tags back!!


----------



## leearco

Caught up


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the new ones.


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Caught up with new ones through here!


----------



## tallulahgrace

Caught up~

Have a great week, everyone!

Tallulah


----------



## Marcin Wrona

All caught up. Later, folks.


----------



## liam.judge

Still caught up.


----------



## Usedtopostheretoo!

Went forward 5 from last post and back 5.

I have a NEW RELEASE to bring into the Tagging Fold. Thank you in advance!

Tags: covert operations, special operations, technothrillers, terrorism, espionage, bioweapons, international thriller, special forces, political thriller, war on terror, central intelligence agency, fbi, marines, gritty

Black Flagged Redux


----------



## Caddy

Otterfic, I will gladly tag all of those books if you downtag the tags I have asked to have NOT tagged. My tags have not decreased since Friday, so somehow you forgot me. Please let me know when you have voted them down (do NOT tag them, please. Directions below).

Caught up with those who have a new book and have already been tagged with other books, as you have also helped me.

 ATTENTION ALL TAGGERS: Many of you only voted down historical romance, but not romance and french romance. Could you please vote down all three? That does NOT mean tag. It means untag...see directions below. I only need about a dozen more people to untag romance and french romance. Thank you.

EVERYONE:Please continue VOTING DOWN  the 3 tags below that I am asking to have voted DOWN. PLEASE DO NOT TAG THOSE THREE . VOTING DOWN means UNTAGGING or hitting the agree with these tags, clicking the voting box and voting down.
JUST SAY NO TO THESE 3: historical romance, romance, french romance 
for both paperback and kindle. You may have to click on both page 1 and page 2 of the tags for each. Thank you.

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334756751&sr=8-1

PLEASE DO THE SAME FOR PAPERBACK.

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1334756751&sr=8-1

Thanks  to those of you who have done this for me already. They are slowly coming down. I am hoping a lot more will do so.


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!
Lori


----------



## kcochran

Thanks for all the tagging and the likes! I'm caught up since my original post.

***important***
If you have already tagged my book, would you mind adding a new tag? Please add: buying time
*************

For those of you who have not yet tagged me, my tags follow. If you could like me that would be great too!

tags:
mystery, funny mystery, humor, women sleuths, amateur sleuth, Saint Louis, missouri, murder mystery, buying time

kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Buying-Time-Aspen-Moore-ebook/dp/B007UJEAGY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1336164999&sr=8-2
print: http://www.amazon.com/Buying-Time-Aspen-Moore-Novel/dp/0984002618/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1336180044&sr=1-1-catcorr


----------



## Amyshojai

Steven got your new one. All caught up folks. Must be kitten season, that one is pouncing in sales!


----------



## Usedtopostheretoo!

Gotcha squared away, Caddy. Disagreed where I could and untagged one that I had missed earlier (sorry).


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Up to date StevenK & Kcochran's 'buying time' request.'

Have a great day.


----------



## ToniD

Caught up!

Thanks for tags/likes in return.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Yeah! Catching up is so much easier with a daily visit!

Please show special tag love for "Eulogy's Secret."

http://www.amazon.com/Eulogys-Secret-Huntley-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005XD5IBA

Thank you all,
G x


----------



## lorelei

Thanks to anyone who has tagged and liked me. Anyone new, please tag and like me.
Today I tagged and liked:
smallblondehippy
Kcochran (including 'buying time')
90daysnovel (US only, not allowed to tag UK)
Williammeikle (Hello, new Canadian)
otterific
Kellyfisher391
StephenKonkoly


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Down votes were already done a while ago  

added "buying time"  

Caught up with the rest, thanks for the tags, folks!


----------



## DonnaGalanti

Hi All
Its been awhile since I was on!
I tagged these fine folks today.

A Rosaria
J.A. McCorkle
Lori Devoti
Terry C Simpson
Marcin Wrona
Talulluah Grace
L.E. Waters
Kate Cornwell
Lauren Hobs
Richard Stephenson
Bella Passion

Could you please copy and paste these tags into my book tags section? Much appreciated folks!
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B007IIIZUO/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

paranormal suspense, paranormal thriller, science fiction, dean koontz, horror, suspense, donna galanti, good vs evil, haunting, vengeance, kindle thriller, supernatural thriller, kay hooper, aliens, supernatural


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up.

Looking for tags for any of the books in my signature. Thanks


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Only had 2 new books to tag today - but got them! 

Thank you for the tags all!


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Caught up. I would be especially grateful for any tags of my new title "A few days in Krakow" and its spanish version "Unos dias a Cracovia".

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## Usedtopostheretoo!

Added "Buying" time...all caught up. Much nicer when you don't take four weeks off.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Steven Konkoly (new book)
kcochran
Adam Kisiel (new book)

& caught up with everyone else.


----------



## ScottC

All set with LIKES, TT'S and/or AGREES

Adam - english version only
William M - 4 books US
DonnaG - TT's (no like button showed)
Grace
ToniD - 2 books
Kcochran
Steven K - Likes and agreed (TT for some reason did not work)
Otter

Kindly TT and like

post-apocalyptic, dystopian, young adult, YA, scifi, science fiction, sci-fi, survival story, adventure, scott cramer, dystopia, epidemic

http://www.amazon.com/Night-Purple-Moon-ebook/dp/B007OVUPXU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1336474088&sr=1-1

Thanks...


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new ones.


----------



## seventhspell

Caught up and new for me today were,

SHollinghead
Becca Mills
T.K. Richardson new one
Aya Fukunishi
D.
matt youngmark
smallblondehippy
kcochran new one
90daysnovel

good luck to people with new books

my links are in my signature line for new people tags already there thanks


----------



## MT Berlyn

@caddy~I downvoted the tags you indicated and hit the *Like" for the book.  I hope I did it right.  

Everyone~I am starting on this page and working my way backward page by page to tag and *Like*.  If anyone would like to tag my work I would so appreciate it.  I could use all the help I can get!


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Thayer, welcome to the thread, I've tagged your book. We recommend you go back 5-6 pages and catch all the books listed, which will catch up all the "regulars."

You can tag just the first one in my siggy (Competability: CATS) the rest have more than enough tags. *s*


----------



## Anne James

Alright everyone, I just tagged and liked the new posts, check and see that your numbers went up! Also, some of you have been on here since I started and I went back and added likes to the books I had not previously liked (I had only tagged). And to any of you who have not maxed out on how many tags you have added to your own books, the more tags the better! If you add more tags, post it here and I will go back and tagged those, too! Hope this helps everyone! Looking forward to my numbers going up, too!


----------



## kahuna

Thayer Berlyn

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## MT Berlyn

Wow, these are some cool books on this thread. I kept looking to see what they were all about! I've got a whole list now.

I tagged and liked back through page 990. If I inadvertently missed any, let me know. Will keep up with the thread. _Please down-vote_ free book on mine if you see it, as it is no longer relevant since not on KDP Select anymore. Thanks!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Got the new ones - will check again tomorrow. 
G x

Please tag Eulogy's Secret:
http://www.amazon.com/Eulogys-Secret-Huntley-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005XD5IBA

Thank you.


----------



## Caddy

Got every new one.  

kcochran, I did add buying time to both kindle and paperback...but two others also did and the tag did not show up for me until I did it, so I think something is wrong.  Do you show any tags at all?


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Finished today except erotica.

DonnaG
AdamK (got A Few Days but don't see the spanish version)
Thayer.

Later...


----------



## Larissa

All caught up! Thanks everybody for tagging and liking my book! I actually got my first UK sale thanks to you guys. 

Here are the links:
ebook: http://www.amazon.com/Everblossom-Short-Poetry-Anthology-ebook/dp/B005H5GKIY/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1334066781&sr=1-1

print: http://www.amazon.com/Everblossom-Short-Story-Poetry-Anthology/dp/1466225319/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1334078659&sr=1-1

UK version: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Everblossom-Short-Poetry-Anthology-ebook/dp/B005H5GKIY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336169834&sr=8-1

And here are the tags: paranormal, paranormal fantasy, fantasy, short story, poetry, short story collection, young adult, young adult fantasy, fantasy fiction, teen

Thanks for downtagging/untagging Alaska, Alaska purchase, and all other unrelated tags.


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Caught up. Until tomorrow.


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!
Lori


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.


----------



## herocious

All caught up. Thanks for any tag backs. I got 3 down there.


----------



## martyinmaui

Wow - what a trip! Went back 5 pages and tagged/liked everyone. I can see it's not 'required' but I'm going to list names because since I'm just starting out here I want to make sure I'm on the right track. Please let me know if I've missed someone.

Kahuna
William Meikle
Amy Sojai
Dalya Moon
Sara Fawkes
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Marcus Caine
Aya Fukunishi
Roger Elwell
Toni D
T.K. Richardson
Lauren Hobs
Lori Devoti
Barbra Ebel
Caddy Rowland
Pauline Creeden
Gregory Bresiger
Lauren Sweet
Laura Jane Leigh
Jedidiah Behehe
Kelly cochran
Michael Grant Peter Meredith
Larissa Hinton
Eliabeth Baxter
Sheila Hollinghead
Matt Youngmark
Marcia Wrona
M.G. Scarsbrook (all!)
Tallulah Grace
Dana Hayes
Lee William Tisler
Tess St. John
Grace Elliot
J.A. McCorckle
Kelly Fisher
Peggy Henderson (all)
Sean Campbell
Thayer Berlyn
Tessa Stokes
Scott Cramer
Steven Konkoly
Adam Kisiel
Donna Galanti
herocious
Jean Louise

I have two new books on Kindle and I will be very grateful for any/all tags and likes.

http://www.amazon.com/Stepping-Stones-Greater-Resilience-ebook/dp/B007VEU8FU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1335452143&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Inspirational-Words-Wisdom-Challenging-ebook/dp/B007WZ5NEY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336429680&sr=8-1

Thanks again, I will make a point of revisiting every couple of days to make sure I stay on top of this


----------



## mdohno

Tagged and liked ya, martyinmaui!


----------



## mdohno

Tagged these tonight. 

herocious
Jena H
Lori Devoti
Marcin
Larissa
Ja McCorkle
Adam Kisiel
Hosanna
williammeikle
Donna Galanti

Thanks for all the tag backs!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.


----------



## Pauline Creeden

had about 6 new ones to tag today!

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## dotx

How come I haven't done this before?

Here's my book:
http://www.amazon.com/How-They-Did-It-ebook/dp/B007I4AU2Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1

If you can click the tags and Like it, I'd really appreciate it.
Also, can you please click on "see all 14 tags" so you can also see those tags? I feel they're really important, but they're kind of hidden, so nobody clicks on those!

I'm spending the next hour clicking tags. Hopefully that'll get me through a few dozen pages at least!


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Caught up. Thanks for everybody who tagged my titles, especially the new one "A few days in Krakow".

Cheers,
Adam


----------



## leearco

Caught up


----------



## Library4Science

Tagged and liked you all!

All caught up again! Thank you all for the reciprocal tags and likes.

Welcome Newbies! If you have only tagged my newest book, please go through and tag the rest of mine. Thank You!

Tags for 'Alaska And The Klondike Gold Fields [Illustrated]': http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006C250NC
Goldrush, Alaska, Klondike, Seward, Alaska purchase, gold fields, miners,gold camp life, Chilkoot Pass, Totem Poles, Northwest Territory, Prospectors, placer mining, hydraulic mining, grubstake

Thanks for tagging,
Cheers,
Charlie

Bargain Formatting & Conversion $15 -- Scanning & OCR 50¢ per page.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

herocious x1 (others done)
martyinmaui x2
dotx - got 14 tags on How They Did It.  Tagged Don't Turn the Lights On but it could use some more tags!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Thayer Berlyn
martyinmaui
dotx


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new ones.


----------



## kahuna

Marty in Maui
dot X

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up. Also didn't see 'buying time'. added it, logged out and logged back in and it ain't there. Wonder why tag won't stick.

My Books:

http://www.amazon.com/Enemy-of-Korgan-ebook/dp/B007F2VAS2
science fiction, scifi, betrayal, spy, adventure, action, undercover, speculative fiction, sci-fi, sf, loyalty

http://www.amazon.com/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasti.../dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## herocious

All caught up. Thanks for any tag backs. See you again tomorrow : )


----------



## ZombieEater

I'm new to this tagging thing so I went back and tagged everyone from the last five pages. Please add some love to my two titles (also in my sig). Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004JXVXPA

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0080JSWYY


----------



## MT Berlyn

I've caught up to the end of this page!  Thank you to all who have tagged and liked as well.


----------



## Amyshojai

Omada got you tagged, and all caught up.


----------



## writergirlNC

Hi, will you all tag mine as well? It's my first! I'll go back and tag some as well Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/Intentional-Stranger-ebook/dp/B0081J0KMU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1336591765&sr=1-1

The tags I would like are: suspense, thriller, psychological suspense, North Carolina, romance, chick lit, mystery, FBI, crime fiction, novella


----------



## Anne James

J.J. Oxedine,

I copy and pasted your tags and I liked your book. I think you can add your own tags, too and you can get up to 15, so you might want to put some more! And your book looks interesting! Good luck and I look forward to the return tags & likes!

J.A. McCorkle


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up!


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up to here again.

I appreciate any tags on the books currently in my signature


----------



## Anne James

Caught up, too, but I still click further into the list, like around the 800s and find ones to tag and like! Please tag the book in my signature if you haven't already! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Caddy

Well, there are at least 4 new people since yesterday, yet the tags I have asked to have voted down did not go down by four.  In fact, one went up one.  Once I see those go down and hear from new people that they did vote them down, I will be glad to tag you.  Thanks.


----------



## DonnaGalanti

Hi all

Thanks for the recent tags!

I tagged these nice folks today:
Lauren Sweet
William Meikle
T.K. Richardson
Roger Elwell
Keith Taylor
Marcus Caine
Dalya Moon
Amy Shojai
Sheila Hollinghead

Please tag my book here:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B007IIIZUO/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Copy and paste these tags. Thanks!
suspense, dean koontz, paranormal suspense, paranormal, supernatural, horror, aliens, paranormal thriller, donna galanti, science fiction, kindle thriller, supernatural thriller, psychic powers, thrillers with good reviews, kay hooper


----------



## kahuna

JJ Oxendine

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Caught up on Tags

Thanks for the help ya'll!


----------



## kcochran

Okay...tagged from 995 to this point.

It doesn't seem like the tag 'buying time' is sticking...not sure if it is because that is the title of the book or because it is not a noun.  I currently show there is 1.

tags:
mystery, funny mystery, humor, women sleuths, amateur sleuth, Saint Louis, missouri, murder mystery, buying time


----------



## MT Berlyn

None of the tags I checked over on the UK today are sticking. Hoping it is just a glitch. I'm caught up as well here on this thread and hope there are no issues. I down-voted yours yesterday, Caddy, as requested. The number changed to one less when I clicked the _ do not agree with_ tag button.

Thanks again to everyone who tagged and liked my book.


----------



## leearco

It is like a full time job trying to keep up the tagging


----------



## writergirlNC

Thank you all for the tags...and I added a few. Oops! I am already returning the favor


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

omada
J.J. Oxendine


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Omada x2 (I'm a Tennessean, too).
JJOxendine x1

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Steve Faber

I think I'm pretty caught up now:
Caddy, voted down the three tgs
kcochran, done
Grace Elliot, done
lorlei, done
Donna Galanti, done
Willim Meikle, done
Hosanna, done
Adam Kisiel, done
Steven konkoly, done (Black Flagged Redux)
ScottC, done
Seventhspell, done

I would love tags and likes for my new helthy eating cookbook and nutrition guide. Thank You!
http://www.amazon.com/MetaboMeals-Cookbook-Delicious-Nutrition-ebook/dp/B0080WWCE2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336662493&sr=8-1


----------



## Kent Kelly

Hi all, glad to see everyone is doing so well! Lots of new people which is always good to see. I just finished my new post-apocalyptic novella, Give Me Shelter I: End of Days, and would love to have some love for it.

Thanks much in advance. 

http://www.amazon.com/Give-Shelter-Episode-Holocaust-ebook/dp/B0081WMD9U/

Meanwhile, I've gotten caught up on the last 6 pages, including tags to:

90daysnovel
Adam Kisiel
Amyshojai
Aya Fukunishi
Caddy
D.
D. A. Boulter (my link to The Steadfasting was coming through as broken)
Doctor Barbara
Donna Galanti
Dotx
Friedgreen
Grace Elliot
Herocious
Hosanna
J. A. McCorkle
J. J. Oxendine
JackDAlbrecht
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Jedidiah
Jena H.
Joeyjoejoejr
Kahuna
Kcochran
Kellyfisher319
Larissa
LateNightMike
Laurenhobs
Leearco
Liam.Judge
Library4science
Lorelei
Lori Devoti
Lsweet
M. G. Scarsbrook
Marcin Wrona
Martyinmaui
Matt Youngmark
Mdohno
Omada
Otterific
Rogerelwell
Sara Fawkes
ScottC
Seventhspell
SHollinghead
Smallblondehippy
Steve Konkoly
T. K. Richardson
Tallulahgrace
Tess St John
Thayer Berlyn
Toni Dwiggins
William Meikle

Thanks again.


----------



## Steve Faber

Kent,

Done!
http://www.amazon.com/MetaboMeals-Cookbook-Delicious-Nutrition-ebook/dp/B0080WWCE2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336662493&sr=8-1


----------



## Kent Kelly

Thanks Steve!  Got your back.


----------



## Amyshojai

Kent, got the new one and thanks for the tags back. All caught up.


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up! Lots of new to me people this time. 
Tag backs appreciated! And if you are into paranormal romance, my vampire romance, Trust Me, is free today and tomorrow. 
Lori


----------



## tallulahgrace

All caught up~ Great to see so many new faces! 

Tallulah


----------



## MT Berlyn

Caught up!


----------



## ToniD

Caught up!

Thanks for all tags/likes in return.


----------



## Caddy

Thanks Steve and Kent. Tagged you.

ATTENTION ALL TAGGERS: Many of you only voted down historical romance, but not romance and french romance. Could you please vote down all three? That does NOT mean tag. It means untag...see directions below. I only need about eight more people to untag romance and french romance. Thank you.
EVERYONElease continue VOTING DOWN  the 3 tags below that I am asking to have voted DOWN. PLEASE DO NOT TAG THOSE THREE . VOTING DOWN means UNTAGGING  or hitting the agree with these tags, clicking the voting box and voting down.

JUST SAY NO TO THESE 3: historical romance, romance, french romance 
for both paperback and kindle. You may have to click on both page 1 and page 2 of the tags for each. Thank you.

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334756751&sr=8-1

PLEASE DO THE SAME FOR PAPERBACK.

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1334756751&sr=8-1

Thanks to those of you who have done this for me already. They are slowly coming down. I am hoping a lot more will do so.


----------



## pavb2

I would be grateful for a few likes & tags will go back & return the favour below are my UK ones and US ones in the signature

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Render-Unto-Caesar-ebook/dp/B006TZ0H30/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1334778448&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nocturne-Number-Eight-Twenty-ebook/dp/B006TZ69MS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1334153788&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Bodhisattva-of-Carraigmore-ebook/dp/B007KB0CAA/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1332269300&sr=1-4

Many Thanks

Paul A.


----------



## 90daysnovel

Tagged your 3 Paul.


----------



## Usedtopostheretoo!

Tagged: Donna, Williammiekle, Adam Kisiel, Thayer, JA McKorkle, Martyinmaui, herocious, mdohno, dotx, Omada, Oxendine, Faber, Kent Kelly, Lori Devoti, and Paul Barron.

Please tag my new release: Black Flagged Redux

Tags: covert operations, special operations, technothrillers, terrorism, espionage, bioweapons, international thriller, special forces, political thriller, war on terror, central intelligence agency, fbi, marines, gritty

If your new to the thread, and have an additional second or two, I would also appreciate some tags for: Black Flagged

Tags: covert operations, special operations, espionage, fbi, cia, thriller, fast paced, government conspiracy, international thriller, spy thriller, war on terror, terrorism, technothrillers

Thanks everyone.


----------



## kahuna

Kent Kelly

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## kahuna

Kent Kelly

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Grace Elliot

Quite a few new faces in the past 24 hours - all caught up.
Im asking for tag love especially for Eulogy's Secret - thank you.

http://www.amazon.com/Eulogys-Secret-Huntley-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005XD5IBA

G x


----------



## Jena H

Welcome to the newbies!      I'm caught up since my last visit two days ago.

Paul A, unfortunately I can't tag UK books, as I don't have an acct w/ Amazon UK.  Sorry!


----------



## Stephen Penner

Catching up! Just tagged the following authors:

Steven Konkoly
Sean Campbell
Paul A. Barron
Thayer Berlyn
Steve Faber
J.J. Oxendine
Kelly Cochran
Pauline Creeden
Donna Galanti
J.A. McCorkle
William Meikle


----------



## Kellyfisher319

All caught up.


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Only these three today:
Steve Faber
J.J. Oxendine
Stephen Penner

All the rest were done already!

Thanks for that tags all!


----------



## Caddy

Once again, someone tagged the 3 tags that I asked NOT to have tagged but voted down.  My goodness...PLEASE....I beg you newbies....follow the directions! Check and see if you tagged me where you shouldn't have.  Look at my last post for instructions.

I cannot believe how difficult something this simple has become.  Every time I start seeing these tags go down, people come on and retag them.  Yikes!


----------



## JRWoodward

Attn: Ms Rowland, I've never untagged before, but I think I got it right.


----------



## JRWoodward

TERRA LUNA has just been up for one day and has no tags at all.

Here's what we wanted: fantasy, urban fantasy, urban contemporary fantasy, paranormal romance, Atlanta, Little Five Points, Faeries, Scotland, Ireland, spirituality

Is this doable, or is the new guy clueless?

I promise I'll tag like crazy for as many folks as I can after I come back from the dentist tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## A.A

This is my book. I'd love it if you could tag all that I have there to tag.

http://www.amazon.com/Doll-House-ebook/dp/B007PLAVH4/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1336698247&sr=1-2

(Caddy, being new to tagging, I won't touch tagging for your book unless I can work out how to untag.)


----------



## kahuna

JR Woodward
Anya

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## A.A

Thanks Kahuna

I have tagged:

Grace Elliot: Eulogy's Secret
Larissa: Everblossom
MartyinMaui: SteppingStones
Dotx: How they did it
Library4Science: Alaska And The Klondike Gold Fields
D.A. Boulter: Enemy of Korgan
Omada: The island of Ted
J.J. Oxendine: Intentional Stranger
DonnaGalanti: A Human Element 
SteveFaber: MetaboMeals
Kent Kelly: Give Shelter
Pavb2: No - it wouldn't allow me to tag your book
Steven Konkoly: Black Flagged Redux


----------



## pavb2

I'm up to date I also tweeted a heap while I was there.

Not sure why some of mine wouldn't tag is it because they are UK store? Anyhow US links on top and UK ones below

http://www.amazon.com/Render-Unto-Caesar-ebook/dp/B006TZ0H30/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1334778300&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Nocturne-Number-Eight-Twenty-ebook/dp/B006TZ69MS/ref=pd_rhf_dp_p_t_1

http://www.amazon.com/The-Bodhisattva-of-Carraigmore-ebook/dp/B007KB0CAA/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nocturne-Number-Eight-Twenty-ebook/dp/B006TZ69MS

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Render-Unto-Caesar-ebook/dp/B006TZ0H30

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007KB0CAA/


----------



## friedgreen

All caught up


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Kent Kelly
JRWoodward
Anya

& caught up with everyone else.


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!
Lori


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Pavb2 - there is a separate tagging thread for UK books (but you have to have bought something there to be able to tag- I left a note there a day or two ago which will help out) - here is the link: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.new.html#new

Easy ketchup: Kent Kelly, JRWoodward, Anya. 
Steve Faber - I must be missing something, but I don't see tags on your page!


----------



## Caddy

Caught up


----------



## martyinmaui

Happy Friday everyone,

Thanks for the likes and tags. I'm caught up.


----------



## HaemishM

I finally got back to this thread and have caught up with tagging the last 6 pages. Could I get some more tags, especially on my the last two books in my sig, if [tribe] = and Tales from the Bridge Chronicles? As the newest, they have the least tags.

Thanks for all the help with tagging this thread has given me. Tagging is one of the main reasons I can say that my books have been so successful on the Kindle.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  

have caught up with

pavb2
90daysnovel
Steven Konkoly
Grace Eliot
Stephen Penner


----------



## Grace Elliot

Tagged and caught up.

I'd love tags for "Eulogy's Secret" - thank you.

http://www.amazon.com/Eulogys-Secret-Huntley-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005XD5IBA

G x


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  

Have done some more tagging

HaemishM
JenaH
Kellyfisher319
JRWoodward
Anya
martyinmaui

was hoping to be on the milestone page 1000


----------



## seventhspell

Hi caught up again with, 
Thayer Berlyn
martyinmaui
dotx
omada
J.J. Oxendine
Steve Faber
Kent Kelly new one
JRWoodward
Anya

My links are in my signature for anyone new, thanks for any tags back


----------



## Anne James

Ok! I think I am all caught up again! Thanks and keep on tagging!


----------



## Harriet Schultz

I'm new to the tagging party, but this sounds like not only fun, but something that can boost sales. I'll go back several pages and add tags to a bunch of books. I would appreciate any likes and tags added to my novel, Legacy of the Highlands. 
It can be found here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2

Since my book deals with some Scottish issues, I'd also be grateful for likes and tags on amazon's UK site...thanks!
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062LPAO2

Preferred tags:
Scotland, Highlands, romance, romantic suspense, contemporary romance, suspense, mystery, page turner, intrigue

Thank you!


----------



## LateNightMike

Another week...TAGGED.  Last 6+ pages were double checked!

Have a great weekend everyone!

PS...Harriet we posted at the same time...I went back and got you too!  

Mike


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your book Harriet, welcome to the thread.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Harriet Schultz


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Thanks! Got yours too.
Harriet



LateNightMike said:


> Another week...TAGGED. Last 6+ pages were double checked!
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> PS...Harriet we posted at the same time...I went back and got you too!
> 
> Mike


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Thank you. Got yours too. 
Tagged so far (and surprisingly quickly so I'll do a lot more)
Haemish M.
Grace Elliot
LateNightMike
Amyshojai
liam.judge

Harriet



Amyshojai said:


> Got your book Harriet, welcome to the thread.


----------



## kahuna

Harriet Schultz

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Caddy

Got your US, Harriet, but UK has a separate thread from this one...and we can't tag UK unless we have bought on that site. 

ATTENTION ALL TAGGERS: Many of you only voted down historical romance, but not romance and french romance. Could you please vote down all three? That does NOT mean tag. It means untag...see directions below. I only need about eight more people to untag romance and french romance. Thank you.

EVERYONElease continue VOTING DOWN the 3 tags below  that I am asking to have voted DOWN. PLEASE DO NOT TAG THOSE THREE . VOTING DOWN means UNTAGGING  or hitting the agree with these tags, clicking the voting box and voting down.

JUST SAY NO TO THESE 3: historical romance, romance, french romance 
for both paperback and kindle. You may have to click on both page 1 and page 2 of the tags for each. Thank you.

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334756751&sr=8-1

PLEASE DO THE SAME FOR PAPERBACK.

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1334756751&sr=8-1

Thanks  to those of you who have done this for me already. They are slowly coming down. I am hoping a lot more will do so.


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!
Lori


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

J.A. McCorkle said:


> Ok! I think I am all caught up again! Thanks and keep on tagging!


Just tagged you JAM. Mine are in signature for those who have not tagged yet. I will reciprocate. Thanks.


----------



## 90daysnovel

Tagged:
if [tribe] =
Tales from the Bridge Chronicles
Eulogy's Secret 
Stone Kisses
Drew Ruthin 
Devon Ruthin 
The Task The Seven Spell Saga 
The Sealed Door Book four 
The Combined books one and two of The Seven Spell Saga 
Legacy of the Highlands x2
In 666 Words 
Personal Finance For People Who Hate Personal Finance 
ComPETability
Trust Me 
The Power of Breathing

Mine is in sig for USA. UK = http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0080FCR2G/


----------



## Amyshojai

Got new ones tagged. All caught up.


----------



## MT Berlyn

I have caught up with tags and likes to this page  

Thank you again for everyone who tagged and liked my book.


----------



## jaychi

tagged and liked

Thayer Berlyn
90 days novel
HaemishM
J.A. McCorkle
Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Please tag and like my new book. Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/Paleo-Diet-beginners-Solution-ebook/dp/B007STKDL2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1334199960&sr=1-1


----------



## laurenhobs

Thanks to anyone who has tagged and liked me. Newbies please tag and like me.  Today I tagged and liked:
T.K. Richardson
Aya Fukunishn
Joeyjoejoejr
williammeikle:
matt youngmark
smallblondehippy
LateNightMike
Kcochran
90daysnovel
otterific
J.A. McCorkle
Kellyfisher319

Here is my new book Tags in return are very much appreciated and listed below
http://www.amazon.com/QUICK-EASY-HEALTHY-RECIPES-ebook/dp/B007UIQA72/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1334752652&sr=1-3


----------



## laurenhobs

I got lost in time and forgot that I tagged also these ☺
Thanks to anyone who has tagged and liked me - btw. Am I the only one with cook book ? ☺
Steven Konkoly
Adam Kisiel
Thayer Berlyn - beautiful cover btw. ☺
Herocious
Martyinmaui
Mdohno
Dotx - wow Thailand, my travel dream
Steve Faber
Omada
J.J. Oxendine
Kent Kelly
pavb2
JRWoodward
Anya
HaemishM

Here is my new book Tags in return are very much appreciated and listed below
http://www.amazon.com/QUICK-EASY-HEALTHY-RECIPES-ebook/dp/B007UIQA72/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1334752652&sr=1-3


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  

Have got

Thayer Berlyn
Dr Din
Lauren Hobs

(some books are tagged 'free kindle book' but are not free  )


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Tagged and "liked" seven more books and would appreciate the same!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2

Toni D
Steven Konkoly
Jena H.
Stephen Penner
Kellyfisher
JRWoodward
anya


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up again!!  Thanks for tags back!


----------



## Rogerelwell

Liked and tagged all Gary Ballard's


----------



## Rogerelwell

Liked and Tagged Grace Elliot


----------



## Rogerelwell

Liked and tagged Harriet Schultz on Amazon.co.uk


----------



## Rogerelwell

'Dead on Demand' Liked and tagged on both US and UK


----------



## Rogerelwell

Tagged and Liked on Amazon.co.uk:

- Thayer Berlyn
- Paul Barron
-  Steven Konkoly
-  Kelly Fisher
- JR Woodward


----------



## Rogerelwell

Been on a roll this evening.  Now also liked and tagged on the UK site:

- Donna Galati
- Kelly Cochran
- JJ Oxendine (but no tags - let me know which you want on the page)
- Steve Faber
- Kent Kelly (couple of books have no tags - let me know which you want)
- Tallulah Grace (but some books have no tags, and I picked up 'Fate' whilst I was at it...)

Anyway, bedtime here in the UK now...


----------



## Anne James

Hey everyone! Thanks for the likes and tags. I went back through a few pages and realized that I had tagged a few and not liked them! I think I fixed them now! And for those of you who requested specific tags, I changed my tags to match your choices! Enjoy your weekend and Happy Mother's Day to all of you that applies to!

J.A.


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Tagged Today:
Roger Elwell
Celeste Jarabese
Harriet Schultz
Gary A. Ballard

Thanks for the mutual Tags all!


----------



## Jena H

Wow, we've got a THOUSAND PAGES on this thread.  That's a heckuva lot of books.  

All caught up again, and to the newbies who've joined us, welcome!  I hope all the moms, grandmoms, step-moms, and "stand-in moms" have a great day tomorrow.  P.S., if you haven't bought a card yet... good luck!


----------



## MT Berlyn

I am caught up to this page.  Please down-vote the free book on mine if you would be so kind.  I have been careful not to click any free book option on the books I tag.

Thanks


----------



## kcochran

Caught up!

If you want to like me and tag me...

tags:
mystery, funny mystery, humor, women sleuths, amateur sleuth, Saint Louis, missouri, murder mystery, buying time

kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Buying-Time-Aspen-Moore-ebook/dp/B007UJEAGY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1336164999&sr=8-2
print: http://www.amazon.com/Buying-Time-Aspen-Moore-Novel/dp/0984002618/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1336180044&sr=1-1-catcorr


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up.

My books: Fixed my link on The Steadfasting. Don't know how it got corrupted. Sorry 'bout that.

http://www.amazon.com/Enemy-of-Korgan-ebook/dp/B007F2VAS2
science fiction, scifi, betrayal, spy, adventure, action, undercover, speculative fiction, sci-fi, sf, loyalty

http://www.amazon.com/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasting-ebook/dp/B004XJ55FO LINK FIXED
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## 90daysnovel

Tagged:
The Sarrhian Seed 
Gsiphi's Renaissance 
The Prodigal Life
101 Faith Notes 
101 Notes of Thanksgiving 
40 Devotions for Horse Lovers 
Alternative Witness Vol1
Enemy of Korgan 
ColdSleep
Prey
The Steadfasting 
Ghost Fleet 
PELGRAFF
Pilton's Moon / Vengeance Is Mine 
Courtesan

Mine in sig for US link, and UK is - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0080FCR2G/


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags

Caught up with

JM McCorkle

What about the 1000 page party  

Anyone from page one still in?


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

jaychi (new book)

& caught up with everyone else.


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.

ATTENTION ALL TAGGERS: Many of you only voted down historical romance, but not romance and french romance. Could you please vote down all three? That does NOT mean tag. It means untag...see directions below. I only need about eight more people to untag romance and french romance. Thank you.

EVERYONElease continue VOTING DOWN  the 3 tags below  that I am asking to have voted DOWN. PLEASE DO NOT TAG THOSE THREE . VOTING DOWN means UNTAGGING or hitting the agree with these tags, clicking the voting box and voting down.

JUST SAY NO TO THESE 3: historical romance, romance, french romance 
for both paperback and kindle. You may have to click on both page 1 and page 2 of the tags for each. Thank you.

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334756751&sr=8-1

PLEASE DO THE SAME FOR PAPERBACK.

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1334756751&sr=8-1

Thanks to those of you who have done this for me already. They are slowly coming down. I am hoping a lot more will do so.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Some more new blood - yum yum. 
All caught up.

Tag love for "Eulogy's Secret" in particular,

http://www.amazon.com/Eulogys-Secret-Huntley-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005XD5IBA

thank you,
G x


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Tagged the newbies.

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## kahuna

Happy Mom's Day to all you mothers out there.

All tagged up.

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Pauline Creeden

All Caught up!


----------



## Kent Kelly

Hi all, let's see if I can get in on the double fanfare - page 1000 and Happy Mother's Day  I've caught up on everyone, complete list is below. I also had to unpublish and republish my novella under a new title, since I was having a strange issue with trying to join KDP and failing. People recommended republishing with a different title so I've done that and now no problems. But of course, I lost all of my tags so to those of you who don't mind I would appreciate a second round on this one title:

http://www.amazon.com/From-the-Fire-ebook/dp/B0082SJY0O/

Thanks! Enjoy the day.


90daysnovel
Adam Kisiel
Amyshojai
Anya
Aya Fukunishi
Caddy
D.
D. A. Boulter
Doctor Barbara
Donna Galanti
Dotx
DrDIn
Friedgreen
Grace Elliot
HaemishM
Harriet Schultz
Herocious
Hosanna
J. A. McCorkle
J. J. Oxendine
JackDAlbrecht
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Jaychi
Jedidiah
Jena H.
Joeyjoejoejr
JRWoodward
Kahuna
Kcochran
Kellyfisher319
Larissa
LateNightMike
Laurenhobs
Leearco
Liam.Judge
Library4science
Lorelei
Lori Devoti
Lsweet
M. G. Scarsbrook
Marcin Wrona
Martyinmaui 
Matt Youngmark
Mdohno
Omada
Otterific
Pavb2
Rogerelwell
Sara Fawkes
ScottC
Seventhspell
SHollinghead
Smallblondehippy
Stephen Penner
Steve Konkoly
T. K. Richardson
Tallulahgrace
Tess St John
Thayer Berlyn
Toni Dwiggins
William Meikle


----------



## Allie Beck

Hi all,

I'm rejoining after a looooong absence.

I have a new release that is FREE today and tomorrow: Fifty Shades of Garbage

Please tag it -- there's nothing racy, but the book is doing well in "parody" and I'd love to get some tag love!

I just tagged:

Deadly Addiction (Deadly Vices)
Deadly Obsession (Deadly Vices)
Alternative Witness Vol1 (Edgy Christian Short Stories)
The Witch Tree (Anna Denning Mystery)
Alaska And The Klondike Gold Fields
Thundersnow: In the Shadow of the Cedar, Book One
Nolander (Emanations)
The Weeping Empress
Shadow Stations: Unseen
Karen's Best Friend
Sherlock Holmes: Revenant
Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the OR
Trust Me (Vampire Hearts)
Courtship and the Kremlin
Anything He Wants
Smart Mouth Waitress, A Romantic Comedy (Life in Saltwater City)

and I'll work on doing more and catching up. Thanks in advance!


----------



## lorelei

Thank you to anyone who tagged and liked me

Today I tagged and liked:
Thayerberlyn
Martyinmaui
Mdohno
dotx
omada
jjoxendine
kentkelly
SteveFaber
Pavb2 (.com only)
JrWoodward
Anya
HaemishM (if and bridge)
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Harriet Schultz
Allie Beck

Any new people--please tag and like me.


----------



## Amyshojai

Kent, got your book re-tagged.


----------



## Cege Smith

I am launching my new novel and would love some tag/like love.

http://www.amazon.com/Shadows-Deep-ebook/dp/B0082RJNLK/ref=sr_1_8?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1336949070&sr=1-8

Tags: shadow series, edge of shadows sequel, haunted house, ghosts, witches, demons, cege smith, strong female heroine

Off to like/tag everybody else!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up!


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Caught Cege Smith and Kent David Kelly this round.


----------



## annalynnethorne

liked and tagged everyone from the beginning of page 1000 on for tonight anyway.
I'm going to work backwards 
caddy, and voted down tags as requested.

kevis, the link to The Grey Elk isn't working.


----------



## tallulahgrace

Caught up, thanks for the returns!

Tallulah


----------



## Usedtopostheretoo!

Caught up again. Tagged: Penner, Woodward, KellyFisher, Anya, Ballard, Hurst-Nicholson, Schultz, Beck, Cege Smith, Thorne

Please tag my new release: Black Flagged Redux

Tags: covert operations, special operations, technothrillers, terrorism, espionage, bioweapons, international thriller, special forces, political thriller, war on terror, central intelligence agency, fbi, marines, gritty

If your new to the thread, and have an additional second or two, I would also appreciate some tags for: Black Flagged

Tags: covert operations, special operations, espionage, fbi, cia, thriller, fast paced, government conspiracy, international thriller, spy thriller, war on terror, terrorism, technothrillers


----------



## mdohno

Whew...Caught up since my last post.  Thanks so much for all the tags back!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

AllieBeck, cegesmith, all 15 tags Kent and annalynn.

Thanks for any and all tagging.  Have a great Monday.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Kent Kelly
Allie Beck
cegesmith
annalynnethorne


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones, all caught up.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Tagged and liked. Thanks for the tag back. I'm in Portland (the original one)!



Steven Konkoly said:


> Caught up again. Tagged: Penner, Woodward, KellyFisher, Anya, Ballard, Hurst-Nicholson, Schultz, Beck, Cege Smith, Thorne
> 
> Please tag my new release: Black Flagged Redux
> 
> Tags: covert operations, special operations, technothrillers, terrorism, espionage, bioweapons, international thriller, special forces, political thriller, war on terror, central intelligence agency, fbi, marines, gritty
> 
> If your new to the thread, and have an additional second or two, I would also appreciate some tags for: Black Flagged
> 
> Tags: covert operations, special operations, espionage, fbi, cia, thriller, fast paced, government conspiracy, international thriller, spy thriller, war on terror, terrorism, technothrillers


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.

ATTENTION ALL TAGGERS: Many of you only voted down historical romance, but not romance and french romance. Could you please vote down all three? That does NOT mean tag. It means untag...see directions below. I only need about eight more people to untag romance and french romance. Thank you.

EVERYONElease continue VOTING DOWN  the 3 tags below that I am asking to have voted DOWN. PLEASE DO NOT TAG THOSE THREE . VOTING DOWN means UNTAGGING or hitting the agree with these tags, clicking the voting box and voting down.

JUST SAY NO TO THESE 3: historical romance, romance, french romance 
for both paperback and kindle. You may have to click on both page 1 and page 2 of the tags for each. Thank you.

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334756751&sr=8-1

PLEASE DO THE SAME FOR PAPERBACK.

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1334756751&sr=8-1

Thanks  to those of you who have done this for me already. They are slowly coming down. I am hoping a lot more will do so.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Thanks for the tags and the likes. I've added another six to the 14 I've already done and will continue my way (backwards) on the many, many pages of this thread. 

How many tags and/or how much time does it take to see any change in sales numbers as a result of tagging? Any other advice for marketing would be appreciated. My book has been very well reviewed (even by USAToday's romance blog), but sales numbers are disappointing. 

Tagged today:
Hosanna
Annalynethorne
tallulahgrace
mdohno
Roger Elwell
JA McCorkle

Harriet


----------



## kahuna

Cegesmith
StevenKonkoly

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## bhealey

Tagged the last five pages.


----------



## Amyshojai

bhealy, got your books tagged and all caught up.


----------



## pavb2

Tagged liked and the odd tweet

http://www.amazon.com/Render-Unto-Caesar-ebook/dp/B006TZ0H30/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1334778300&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Nocturne-Number-Eight-Twenty-ebook/dp/B006TZ69MS/ref=pd_rhf_dp_p_t_1

http://www.amazon.com/The-Bodhisattva-of-Carraigmore-ebook/dp/B007KB0CAA/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nocturne-Number-Eight-Twenty-ebook/dp/B006TZ69MS

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Render-Unto-Caesar-ebook/dp/B006TZ0H30

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007KB0CAA/


----------



## joeyjoejoejr

All caught up.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up.

Some tags for Eulogy's Secret appreciated:
http://www.amazon.com/Eulogys-Secret-Huntley-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005XD5IBA

Thanks,


----------



## Anne James

All caught up again! Thanks!


----------



## leearco

Caught up


----------



## mdohno

All Caught up for today!  Thanks again!


----------



## Allie Beck

Caught up from where I started and now I'm going backwards even more.

Thanks for tagging Fifty Shades of Garbage! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0082JRPTU


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.  Back in 2 days.


----------



## ToniD

Caught up! Thanks for tags/likes in return.


----------



## MT Berlyn

Caught up


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Tagged quite a few today! 

Thanks for the mutual tags!


----------



## skyler madison

Hi Everyone. I'd appreciate your tagging and liking my paranormal romance called "The Magic Within" and I'll be glad to do the same. Thanks!

Link

http://www.amazon.com/THE-MAGIC-WITHIN-ebook/dp/B007XSI74S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1337048212&sr=8-1


----------



## kahuna

BHealey
AllleyBeck

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Library4Science

Tagged and liked you all!

All caught up again! Thank you all for the reciprocal tags and likes.

Welcome Newbies! If you have only tagged my newest book, please go through and tag the rest of mine. Thank You!

Tags for 'Alaska And The Klondike Gold Fields [Illustrated]': http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006C250NC
Goldrush, Alaska, Klondike, Seward, Alaska purchase, gold fields, miners,gold camp life, Chilkoot Pass, Totem Poles, Northwest Territory, Prospectors, placer mining, hydraulic mining, grubstake

Thanks for tagging,
Cheers,
Charlie

Bargain Formatting & Conversion $15 -- Scanning & OCR 50¢ per page.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

bhealey
skyler madison


----------



## Caddy

Welcome newbies! I tagged you.

I have a NEW book out today! Please copy tags, go to link, hit "like" if you would, and then type "tt" and paste the copied tags, making sure you copy the complete words so that you don't tag a partial word. Here is the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084443&sr=8-4

Preferred Tags: drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

NEW PEOPLE, Here are my older books to tag and like if you would please

Gastien Part 1: The Cost of the Dream (please do NOT use the tags above. Use the tags listed below the links and use the tt method for your ease)
http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-1 Kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-1 Paperback

Preferred tags for Gastien Part 1: family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

Gastien Part 2: From Dream to Destiny please do NOT use the tags above. Use the tags listed below the links and use the tt method for your ease)

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-2 Kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-2 Paperback

Preferred tags for Gastien Part 2: french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland


----------



## bhealey

All caught up.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Caught up except for erotica. Caddy, tagged Tristan - hope that's okay.


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up. Have a great writing day , folks.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up.


----------



## SadieSForsythe

All caught up again.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Weeping-Empress-Sadie-Forsythe/dp/1257814419/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1337101690&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/The-Weeping-Empress-Sadie-Forsythe/dp/1257814419/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1337101690&sr=8-2


----------



## Amyshojai

Sadie, got your book. All caught up.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

I would appreciate UK writers tagging my book on that Amazon site: 
http://amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062LPAO2
Thanks.
Harriet

Tagged today:
Library4science
DA Boulter
Sadie S. Forsythe
Lori Devoti
William Meikle
Adam Kisiel
Seventhspell
JJ Oxendene
Kent Kelly


----------



## martyinmaui

Hi everyone ... caught up again 

Appreciate all the reciprocal likes/tags ... for anyone new, here are my links:

http://www.amazon.com/Stepping-Stones-Greater-Resilience-ebook/dp/B007VEU8FU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1335452143&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Inspirational-Words-Wisdom-Challenging-ebook/dp/B007WZ5NEY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336429680&sr=8-1

Thanks!


----------



## laurenhobs

Thanks to anyone who has tagged and liked me - all caught up!

Allie Beck
Cegesmith
bhealey
Here is my new book Tags in return are very much appreciated and listed below

http://www.amazon.com/QUICK-EASY-HEALTHY-RECIPES-ebook/dp/B007UIQA72/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1334752652&sr=1-3


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caddy, congratulations on the new release.

Tags for Eulogy's Secret especially appreciated.
http://www.amazon.com/Eulogys-Secret-Huntley-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005XD5IBA

Thank you,
G x


----------



## Pauline Creeden

all caught up!


----------



## Kristine Cayne

I've caught up with all the new posters and new requests. I appreciate the tag-backs!

Caddy - congratulations on the new release!

Here are mine:

_Deadly Addiction_

*Preferred tags*: romantic suspense, native american, iroquois, addiction, alpha male, bikers, canada, deadly vices, female cop, interracial romance, kristine cayne, romance, sexy, strong heroine, suspense

*Please be sure to check off at least the two tags in red. You may have to click on "See all tags" 

ebook: http://amzn.com/B007WNTXR4
print: http://amzn.com/0984903429

_Deadly Obsession_

*Preferred Tags*: romantic suspense, montreal, stalker, suspense thriller, thriller, sexy, widow, kristine cayne, obsessive love, photography,alpha male, action, hollywood, celebrity, movie star, sexy romance, romance

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B006SP32Q0
Print: http://amzn.com/0984903402

_WG2E Spring Hop Anthology_

*Preferred Tags*: dd scott, romance contemporary, anthology, barbara silkstone, short story collection, short stories, kristine cayne, jayne ormerod, tracy sumner, the wg2e anthologies

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B007V1ZT52

_Hearts and Arrows_

*Preferred Tags*: david g pearce, david wailing, kristine cayne, lexi revellian, lou wellman, short story collection, talli rolland, ann madden-walsh, cecilia peartree, short stories

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B00764VOT4

Thank you everyone!
~Kristine


----------



## Anne James

Ok, I'm all caught up again! If you post - I will like and tag! Would love to see my numbers go up!


----------



## friedgreen

All caught up


----------



## glc3

Liked and tagged. Please tag mine 
The Dead War Series: Book 1 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YEKJXO



J.A. McCorkle said:


> Ok, I'm all caught up again! If you post - I will like and tag! Would love to see my numbers go up!


----------



## glc3

Liked and tagged. Please tag mine 
The Dead War Series: Book 1 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YEKJXO



Kristine Cayne said:


> I've caught up with all the new posters and new requests. I appreciate the tag-backs!
> 
> Caddy - congratulations on the new release!
> 
> Here are mine:
> 
> _Deadly Addiction_
> 
> *Preferred tags*: romantic suspense, native american, iroquois, addiction, alpha male, bikers, canada, deadly vices, female cop, interracial romance, kristine cayne, romance, sexy, strong heroine, suspense
> 
> *Please be sure to check off at least the two tags in red. You may have to click on "See all tags"
> 
> ebook: http://amzn.com/B007WNTXR4
> print: http://amzn.com/0984903429
> 
> _Deadly Obsession_
> 
> *Preferred Tags*: romantic suspense, montreal, stalker, suspense thriller, thriller, sexy, widow, kristine cayne, obsessive love, photography,alpha male, action, hollywood, celebrity, movie star, sexy romance, romance
> 
> Ebook: http://amzn.com/B006SP32Q0
> Print: http://amzn.com/0984903402
> 
> _WG2E Spring Hop Anthology_
> 
> *Preferred Tags*: dd scott, romance contemporary, anthology, barbara silkstone, short story collection, short stories, kristine cayne, jayne ormerod, tracy sumner, the wg2e anthologies
> 
> Ebook: http://amzn.com/B007V1ZT52
> 
> _Hearts and Arrows_
> 
> *Preferred Tags*: david g pearce, david wailing, kristine cayne, lexi revellian, lou wellman, short story collection, talli rolland, ann madden-walsh, cecilia peartree, short stories
> 
> Ebook: http://amzn.com/B00764VOT4
> 
> Thank you everyone!
> ~Kristine


----------



## glc3

Liked and tagged. Please tag mine 
The Dead War Series: Book 1 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YEKJXO



laurenhobs said:


> Thanks to anyone who has tagged and liked me - all caught up!
> 
> Allie Beck
> Cegesmith
> bhealey
> Here is my new book Tags in return are very much appreciated and listed below
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/QUICK-EASY-HEALTHY-RECIPES-ebook/dp/B007UIQA72/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1334752652&sr=1-3


----------



## glc3

Liked and tagged. Please tag mine 
The Dead War Series: Book 1 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YEKJXO



Library4Science said:


> Tagged and liked you all!
> 
> All caught up again! Thank you all for the reciprocal tags and likes.
> 
> Welcome Newbies! If you have only tagged my newest book, please go through and tag the rest of mine. Thank You!
> 
> Tags for 'Alaska And The Klondike Gold Fields [Illustrated]': http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006C250NC
> Goldrush, Alaska, Klondike, Seward, Alaska purchase, gold fields, miners,gold camp life, Chilkoot Pass, Totem Poles, Northwest Territory, Prospectors, placer mining, hydraulic mining, grubstake
> 
> Thanks for tagging,
> Cheers,
> Charlie
> 
> Bargain Formatting & Conversion $15 -- Scanning & OCR 50¢ per page.


----------



## glc3

Liked and tagged. Please tag mine 
The Dead War Series: Book 1 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YEKJXO



skyler madison said:


> Hi Everyone. I'd appreciate your tagging and liking my paranormal romance called "The Magic Within" and I'll be glad to do the same. Thanks!
> 
> Link
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/THE-MAGIC-WITHIN-ebook/dp/B007XSI74S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1337048212&sr=8-1


----------



## skyler madison

Hi...just wanted to thank you for the tags and likes...really appreciate it.....I've been tagging and liking a lot of you also tonight. Best of luck to everyone! Thanks 

Skyler Madison


----------



## Amyshojai

Got yours tagged Skyler. All caught up.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

friedgreen, glc3, and skyler madison = Liked and Tagged.
Now working my way back


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Caddy (new book)
Harriet Schultz (u.k. tags)


----------



## tallulahgrace

I'm caught up~

Caddy, CONGRATS on the new release!

Tallulah


----------



## Doctor Barbara

glc3
Sadie - your ebook link is for the UK (Tagged your paperback and had already gotten the US ebook).
Harriet - there is a UK tagging thread.

Have a nice day and thanks for any & all tags.


----------



## Caddy

Nothing for me to tag today.

Thanks to those who congratulated me on my new book.  It is always great when you hit the ol' submit button, isn't it?


----------



## bhealey

All caught up.


----------



## Kristine Cayne

glc3 said:


> Liked and tagged. Please tag mine
> The Dead War Series: Book 1 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YEKJXO


Already got it


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!
And I have a new book that isn't in my tag line yet. If you could tag it, that would be great. 
http://www.amazon.com/Loose-Dusty-Deals-Mystery-ebook/dp/B0083868PM
Thanks, 
Lori


----------



## Kristine Cayne

Lori Devoti said:


> Caught up!
> And I have a new book that isn't in my tag line yet. If you could tag it, that would be great.
> http://www.amazon.com/Loose-Dusty-Deals-Mystery-ebook/dp/B0083868PM
> Thanks,
> Lori


Liked and tagged. Congratulations and good luck, Lori!


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up. 

I'd like tags for EULOGY'S SECRET (LINK IN MY SIGNATURE) 
Sorry for the shouty capitals!
G x


----------



## Larissa

All caught up! All seven pages worth!

Please, please *PLEASE* make sure *NOT TO VOTE FOR ALASKA, ALASKA PURCHASE*, or any other unrelated tags!

Here are the correct tags: paranormal, paranormal fantasy, fantasy, short story, poetry, short story collection, young adult, young adult fantasy, fantasy fiction, teen

Here are the links:
ebook: http://www.amazon.com/Everblossom-Short-Poetry-Anthology-ebook/dp/B005H5GKIY/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1334066781&sr=1-1

print: http://www.amazon.com/Everblossom-Short-Story-Poetry-Anthology/dp/1466225319/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1334078659&sr=1-1

UK version: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Everblossom-Short-Poetry-Anthology-ebook/dp/B005H5GKIY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336169834&sr=8-1


----------



## kcochran

Caught up!

If you want to like me and tag me...

tags:
mystery, funny mystery, humor, women sleuths, amateur sleuth, Saint Louis, missouri, murder mystery, buying time

kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Buying-Time-Aspen-Moore-ebook/dp/B007UJEAGY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1336164999&sr=8-2
print: http://www.amazon.com/Buying-Time-Aspen-Moore-Novel/dp/0984002618/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1336180044&sr=1-1-catcorr


----------



## leearco

All caught up


----------



## seventhspell

Hi, caught up and new for me today, 
Harriet Schultz
Kent Kelly
Allie Beck
annalynnethorne
cegesmith
bhealey
skyler madison
Caddy new one good luck

My links are in my signature line for new people thanks for any tags back


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Liked and tagged. Your cover model is yummy!
Harriet



skyler madison said:


> Hi...just wanted to thank you for the tags and likes...really appreciate it.....I've been tagging and liking a lot of you also tonight. Best of luck to everyone! Thanks
> 
> Skyler Madison


----------



## Jena H

Tagged to here.


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Tagged the few new ones I found today (4)

Thanks for tagging the books in my signature!


----------



## Kent Kelly

Hi all, all caught up. And I wanted to thank you all for your tags, likes and well-wishes; my new novella, From the Fire, is now #51 in the free store, #1 in action/adventure, with 5 reviews, 4.5 stars, and 5,000 downloads in less than 48 hours with zero promotion (besides you all and a few chirps on my Facebook page). 

I hope I can help everyone else as well ... I'm not sure why I went viral with zero promo, but I'd like to think it was the Kindleboards support that helped tee this one off. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0082SJY0O

New tags since last post:
Skyler Madison
D. Nathan Hilliard
Bhealey
Kristine Cayne
SadieSForsythe
Glc3
(Others were already tagged)


----------



## kahuna

All Tagged Up!

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## mdohno

Found a few new ones today as well. 

Thanks again,

These tags would be greatly appreciated for the books in my siggy.

danger, melissa ohnoutka, romance, romance novel, suspense, romantic mystery, revenge, exciting, romantic suspense, action, texas, contemporary, adventure, action packed


----------



## tallulahgrace

All tagged up~ Thanks for the returns!

Tallulah


----------



## Caddy

Got your new one, Lori.  Congrats! All caught up.  Enjoy the day, everyone!


----------



## Bojan Miladinovic

Caught up.
Thanks


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All tagged up once again!

-------------------------

Mine for the new people:

The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia
Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Lori Devoti (new book)


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Caught up to here!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Kent, wow, From the Fire is hot. I hope it doesn't hit the backburner after it's promo.  Sometimes what happens to some of our books is unexplainable (I think!).

Nothing new.


----------



## bhealey

Caught up!

Also, I have a new book, available for pre-order: http://www.amazon.com/dp/1475052839


----------



## Anne James

All caught up!


----------



## annalynnethorne

All caught up with likes and tags 

Does anyone, or is there a group on the forum that does a "you buy mine I'll buy yours" kind of thing?
Hope I am not breaking any rules asking that, just curious as could always use more reviews while I
learn the ropes.


----------



## bhealey

annalynnethorne said:


> Does anyone, or is there a group on the forum that does a "you buy mine I'll buy yours" kind of thing?
> Hope I am not breaking any rules asking that, just curious as could always use more reviews while I
> learn the ropes.


I'd be game...


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Tagged today (more later as I scroll backwards). I'd be grateful for likes and tags of mine (see link with my signature below).

Bojan Miladinovic
M.G. Scarsbrook

Harriet


----------



## ToniD

All caught up.

Caddy, Lori, Bryan: congrats on the new books!!

For anyone who's interested: Badwater is free today and Volcano Watch is on sale for .99.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Still caught up!

Tags welcome, especially for "Eulogy's Secret"
http://www.amazon.com/Eulogys-Secret-Huntley-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005XD5IBA

Thank you,
G x


----------



## Steve Faber

I just took care of:
M. G. Scarsbrook
The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia

Pauline Creeden
The Prodigal Life: Coming all the way home to God

Barbara Ebel MD
Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the OR

Bryan Healey
The Void
Devotion

Harriet Schultz
Legacy of the Highlands


Toni Dwiggins
BADWATER (The Forensic Geology Series)


Tags and likes for my MetaboMeals cookbook (on the right in my sig) would be very welcome, Thx!


----------



## Tonya

Tagged last eight pages) WOW! some great books out there. 
Please LIKE AND TAG my book, SPLITSVILLE.COM
http://www.amazon.com/Splitsville-com-Olivia-Paranormal-Mystery-ebook/dp/B008475IQC/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1337300828&sr=8-11


----------



## martyinmaui

All caught up again ...

Here are the links to my books for any new participants:

http://www.amazon.com/Stepping-Stones-Greater-Resilience-ebook/dp/B007VEU8FU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1335452143&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Inspirational-Words-Wisdom-Challenging-ebook/dp/B007WZ5NEY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336429680&sr=8-1


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Tagged and liked:

Steve Faber (thanks for the tag & like)
Tonya

Thanks to everyone who's tagged my book!

Harriet


----------



## mingjong

Just join in  Look forward to tagging and liking  I will update my thread here for those that I tagged and liked, hope you all can help to tag and like mine:

http://www.amazon.com/Website-Wordpress-Profitable-Business-ebook/dp/B00828XFN6/

Thanks!

Update - Tagged and Like the following:
Harriet Schultz
martyinmaui
Tonya
Steve Faber
Grace Elliot
ToniD
J.A. McCorkle


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones and all caught up.


----------



## kahuna

Tonya,

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## kahuna

Minjjong

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Christopher Bunn

I have two new books in my signature, A Storm and The Girl Next Door, that would love some tagging, thanks. I'm working my way up through the last eight pages. Lots of new books I've never seen before.


----------



## Amyshojai

Christopher, got your books. Welcome!


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Thanks, Amy. I'm a prodigal from way back! I remember tagging some of your books...


----------



## bhealey

Caught up again.


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!
My new one still isn't in my sig. So here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/Loose-Dusty-Deals-Mystery-ebook/dp/B0083868PM
Thanks!
Lori


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Nice to see some newbies/books.

Up-to-date:
Bhealey, SteveFaber, Tonya, Mingjong, ChristopherBunn


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Caught up (phew)!

Added today:
Christopher Bunn
mingjong
martyinmaui


Harriet


----------



## kahuna

B Healey
Christopher Bunn

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## markarayner

Lot's of new books for me to tag here. I've got a new one too, Pirate Therapy and Other Cures:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007L4A7DS

humor, monkeys, robots, pirates, humorous flash fiction, humorous short fiction, parody, comedy, absurdism, funny history, satire, humorous science fiction, collection, flash fiction, short fiction

As always, thanks!


----------



## markarayner

Got this many done today, and I'll be back tomorrow!
Barbara Ebel (2) 
Barbara Ebel 
Bojan Miladinovic
M. G. Scarsbrook
Hosanna
Bryan Healey (2)
J. A. McCorkle 
Annalynne Thorne
Toni Dwiggins
Grace Elliot
Steve Faber
Tonya Kappes
Marquita Herald
Christopher Bunn


----------



## Caddy

Thank you for all of the tags on my new book!

New book this week:

Please copy tags, go to link, hit "like" if you would, and then type "tt" and paste the copied tags, making sure you copy the complete words so that you don't tag a partial word. Here is the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084443&sr=8-4

Preferred Tags: drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

NEW PEOPLE, Here are my older books to tag and like if you would please:

Gastien Part 1: The Cost of the Dream (please do NOT use the tags above. Use the tags listed below the links and use the tt method for your ease)

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-1 Kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-1 Paperback

Preferred tags for Gastien Part 1: family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

Gastien Part 2: From Dream to Destiny (please do NOT use the tags above. Use the tags listed below the links and use the tt method for your ease)

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-2 Kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-2 Paperback

Preferred tags for Gastien Part 2: french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland


----------



## Christopher Bunn

markarayner said:


> ...monkeys, robots, pirates...


Great combination!


----------



## mingjong

Appreciate some Like and Tag  -->http://www.amazon.com/Website-Wordpress-Profitable-Business-ebook/dp/B00828XFN6/

Just liked and tagged today:

Christopher Bunn
Amyshojai
bhealey
Lori Devoti
Doctor Barbara
markarayner
Caddy
kahuna


----------



## Jedidiah

All caught up. Thanks for the tags everyone!


----------



## MT Berlyn

I am caught up to this page.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## 1923

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008216N7S Hamburg 1947

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006382B3C The Barley Hole Chronicles

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0060CKF52 1923

Cheers, Harry


----------



## Amyshojai

Harry, got your Hamburg book, already had the others. All caught up!


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Too much catching up to do 

I gotta start coming here more often.


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Caught up to here!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags 

Have caught up with

Harriett Schultz
Mararayner
Caddy (new one)
mingjong
1923

Would appreciate if you could add 'middle grade' to:

Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the missing canary eggs http://amzn.to/IiqUba

Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the kidnapped mouse http://amzn.to/I4BnGX

Bheki and the Magic Light http://amzn.to/JzwKYJ


----------



## pavb2

Thanks to all much appreciated will update the new ones

http://www.amazon.com/Render-Unto-Caesar-ebook/dp/B006TZ0H30/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1334778300&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Nocturne-Number-Eight-Twenty-ebook/dp/B006TZ69MS/ref=pd_rhf_dp_p_t_1

http://www.amazon.com/The-Bodhisattva-of-Carraigmore-ebook/dp/B007KB0CAA/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nocturne-Number-Eight-Twenty-ebook/dp/B006TZ69MS

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Render-Unto-Caesar-ebook/dp/B006TZ0H30

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007KB0CAA/


----------



## Grace Elliot

Great to see some new books here - all caught up. So much easier visiting every day!

Some tags and likes for Eulogy's Secret - please:
http://www.amazon.com/Eulogys-Secret-Huntley-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005XD5IBA

Thank you,
G x


----------



## Jena H

Okay, caught up again.  Back on Sunday.


----------



## E.M. Leya

Thanks everyone if you could Like the page and up the lower tagged first and up them it would be appreciated! I will start going though now and get through everyone before me. Have a great weekend!

E.M. Leya

http://www.amazon.com/Love-Plus-One-ebook/dp/B0080XNF74/ref=pd_rhf_dp_p_t_1


----------



## kahuna

Mark Arayner

E M Leya

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## E.M. Leya

Thanks everyone! Got through 4 pages. Will be back after dinner for more. Love to see what new books are out there!


----------



## herocious

All caught up since last week.

Thanks!


----------



## mingjong

*Appreciate some Like and Tag * -->http://www.amazon.com/Website-Wordpress-Profitable-Business-ebook/dp/B00828XFN6/
*Copy, paste and add tags below to save time:* 
wordpress, online business, internet marketing, how to create a website, business startup, website, online marketing, make money online, make your own website, blogging, create a website, e-commerce

*Just liked and tagged today:*

1923
Thayer Berlyn
Jedidiah
AdriannaWhite
Hosanna
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
pavb2
Jena H
E.M. Leya
herocious


----------



## LateNightMike

All caught up for the week!

Thanks to those for the new tags!

Enjoy the weekend!

Mike


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

bhealey (new book)
mingjong
Christopher Bunn
markarayner (new book)
1923
E.M. Leya


----------



## theaatkinson

I would dearly love some tags on Water Witch

I used to be an avid member of this thread and just...completely gave up on tagging for some reason. Someone reminded me of it today and I went. "Oh wow. Of course. I forgot all about it."

So I'd like to play again if it's ok with you all. I'm making my way through the thread and offer up mine as a link below. (and if you've a mind, any of the thumbnails in my sig)

tags for http://www.amazon.com/Water-Witch-Elemental-Series-ebook/dp/B007UFXLXG/

magic, fantasy series, action, action-adventure, adventure, fantasy, romance, strong female character, teen, young adult, kindle authors


----------



## Paul Hardy

Argh. Got a new job, got my head down, then raised it again to find two and a half months had passed and I hadn't been here for awhile...

Oh, well, here I am again, doing the last six pages like a newbie. The following lovely peeps have had the benefit of various shiny tags:

Gary A Ballard, Janet Hurst-Nicholson, Tessa Stokes, J A McCorkle, Harriet Schultz, Michael E Grant, Amy Shojai, Lori Devoti, Sean Campbell, Thayer Berlin, Lauren Hobs, Tess St John, Roger Elwell, Kelly Cochran, Barbara Ebel, Kent Kelly, Allie Beck, Laura Jane Leigh, Cege Smith, Annalynne Thorne, Tallulah Grace, Steven Konkoly, Melissa Ohnoutka, Bryan Healey, Paul A Barron, Marcus Caine, Lee William Tisler, Skyler Madison, Caddy Rowland, Sadie S Forsythe, Marquita Herald, Kristine Cayne, D Nathan Hilliard, Larissa Hinton, Steve Faber, Tonya Kappes, Ming Jong Tey, Christopher Bunn, Mark A Rayner, Jedidiah Behe, Harry Leslie Smith, Adrianna White, herocious, Thea Atkinson 

Meanwhile, I have a book of my own that would like to be tagged! Please tag The Last Man on Earth Club with the following (including zombies – don’t just TT!)

post-apocalyptic, end of the world, group therapy, parallel worlds, multiverse, science fiction, genocide, nuclear war, scifi, ptsd, zombies

Thanks!


----------



## theaatkinson

gotcha Paul. and thanks for mine


----------



## Caddy

Been there, done that for all newbies and new books.

Have a super weekend everyone!  Thanks for the tags!


----------



## friedgreen

All caught up


----------



## Ross Harrison

Hi  I'm part of a Facebook tagging group, so I've already spent quite some time tagging until my eyes bleed! But it helps, so I'll continue to do so with books from this thread! In the meantime, I would appreciate some tags on my sorely tag-lacking book, Shadow of the Wraith.

I think most of the tags already there are ok, but just in case, here are the main ones:

science fantasy, science fiction, space opera, bounty hunter, assassin, kindle prime, humour

Please do NOT tag 'jedi' - and if you have a moment, could you vote no for 'Project Hero' - someone's come in and tagged my book with someone else's book title  To down vote, click 'agree with these tags?', then click on the arrow beside the tag itself, and click - in this case - 'no'.

Thank you 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007ZBK6QA


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your book Ross. We just suggest going back 5-6 pages to catch all the "regulars." *s*


----------



## Ross Harrison

Ok, tagged and liked everything from page 1000 on


----------



## Ross Harrison

Also - slightly unrelated, but I spotted a few authors while I was tagging who don't have an Author page. Can I suggest that everyone make one? They show, at the very least, the prospective reader that you have an interest in this, and haven't just thrown the book on there to forget about it. And it might even help some people buy. In my case, I don't think sticking my face up there is going to make anyone want to buy, but still 

Just go to http://authorcentral.amazon.com (or .co.uk).


----------



## kahuna

Ross Harrison
Thea Atkinson

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up again.

I'd love some tags for Eulogy's Secret - thank you.

http://www.amazon.com/Eulogys-Secret-Huntley-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005XD5IBA

G x


----------



## DanteDAnthony

Ross Harrison said:


> Hi  I'm part of a Facebook tagging group, so I've already spent quite some time tagging until my eyes bleed! But it helps, so I'll continue to do so with books from this thread! In the meantime, I would appreciate some tags on my sorely tag-lacking book, Shadow of the Wraith.
> 
> I think most of the tags already there are ok, but just in case, here are the main ones:
> 
> science fantasy, science fiction, space opera, bounty hunter, assassin, kindle prime, humour
> 
> Please do NOT tag 'jedi' - and if you have a moment, could you vote no for 'Project Hero' - someone's come in and tagged my book with someone else's book title  To down vote, click 'agree with these tags?', then click on the arrow beside the tag itself, and click - in this case - 'no'.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007ZBK6QA


 How does the tagging work?


----------



## annalynnethorne

All caught up and thanks for likes and tags


----------



## 90daysnovel

Caught up, tagged:
theaatkinson
Paul Hardy
Ross Harrison (inc untag)


----------



## Ross Harrison

I'm not sure what you mean by 'how does the tagging work'. We tag each other's books. Like we're doing here.


----------



## SamanthaSands

Happy Sunday, Everyone~ I'm all tagged up...great to see so many new taggers!


----------



## ccjames

Haven't been here for a bit so I'm doing catch up a few pages back. Would y'all mind tagging Highland Sorcerer?

http://www.amazon.com/Highland-Sorcerer-Sorcery-novel-ebook/dp/B0078SJUK8

Much appreciated.


----------



## Caddy

Caught up.  Got cc and ross (and voted down Project Hero, too)


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

theaatkinson
ccjames
Ross Harrison: i tagged your book and voted down the "project hero" tag


----------



## Ross Harrison

Thanks to everyone down voting 'project hero'. I don't know why someone felt the need to come and tagg my book with the title of another book :s


----------



## seventhspell

Hi caught up and new for me today were, 
bhealey new one,
Tonya
mingjong
Christopher Bunn
Lori Devoti new one
markarayner new one
1923 new one
E.M. Leya
theaatkinson
Ross Harrison
ccjames new one

Good luck to all the people with new books, 
My links are in my signature line for new taggers, thanks for any tags back


----------



## Maud Muller

Behind on my tagging again. Nothing to do but dig in. Don't know why I can keep up. Guess I'm just lazy. Good luck to all the authors on this thread.


----------



## kcochran

All caught up! Even found a few that I had missed before!!!

Caught up!

Love you to like me and tag me...

tags:
mystery, funny mystery, humor, women sleuths, amateur sleuth, Saint Louis, missouri, murder mystery, buying time

http://tinyurl.com/buyingtime-kindle
http://tinyurl.com/buyingtime-paperback


----------



## Grace Elliot

A quieter day - not so many to catch up on today.

I'd love for all by books,(see signature) but especially, Eulogy's Secret.

http://www.amazon.com/Eulogys-Secret-Huntley-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005XD5IBA/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337537858&sr=1-1

Thank you.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  

have already got most of them, but caught up with:

Theaatkinson
Ross Harrison
annalynnethorne
ccjames


----------



## Anne James

All caught up! *ccjames* - when you click on one of your titles, the cover is different on Amazon? Just letting you know!Thanks and I look forward to my numbers going up!

If any of you do not see another tag or like, please let me know!


----------



## Kent Kelly

Thank you everyone  I took a working vacation to finish From the Fire Episode II - I was getting people annoyed by having the cliffhanger novella up without a sequel so I finished it this weekend. Heh. I'm caught up on the last few pages; if anyone would be so kind as to tag my new one, I would appreciate it! Hope you're all enjoying the weekend.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0084RNUWQ


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Just tagged all the new ones I saw - all caught up!

Thanks for all who tag the ones in my sig!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got it, Kent. All caught up.


----------



## AdriannaWhite

All caught up.


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.  Welcome to the newbies and also to the 'returnees.'


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Wow - so many new books and people. This thread is really getting popular again!

All caught up!

-------------------------

Mine for the newbies:

The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia
Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## tallulahgrace

Caught up for Monday, thanks for the returns.


----------



## theaatkinson

certainly not caught up, but making good headway. Thank you to everyone who has tagged my books. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

My book's Amazon page hasn't been tagged or liked for a while and I'd be grateful for more. Thanks!
Harriet

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062LPAO2

TAGGED TODAY:
thea atkinson
Paul Hardy
friedgreen (Peter Meredith)
Ross Harrison
90 days novel
Samantha Sands
CC James


----------



## E.M. Leya

Slowly getting through the list! Back later today! Thanks to all who have tagged and liked me!

here is my link for newer members! 
http://www.amazon.com/Love-Plus-One-ebook/dp/B0080XNF74/ref=pd_rhf_dp_p_t_1


----------



## Lori Devoti

Caught up!
Here is my new one:
http://www.amazon.com/Loose-Dusty-Deals-Mystery-ebook/dp/B0083868PM
Thanks, all!
Lori


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Kent Kelly (new book)


----------



## Caddy

Caught up.

Some of you are not using the "tt" method for my tags and are also not clicking to see all of the tags. I would appreciate it you would tag all 15 tags that I want. That is why "tt" is easier...but it you insist on not doing that, then PLEASE click on SEE ALL TAGS and tag ALL the requested tags from previous post. I am lacking in some important ones, especially for the Tirstan Michel book. You will see that some have only been tagged by a few. Thank you.

In addition, the older books have more than one page of tags, so you have to click on page two to find them all. Again, that is "tt" is so much easier, but do as you wish, just please use the 15 tags I have requested in previous post.


----------



## ToniD

All caught up...except for some with LOTS of books...I'm slowly making my way through your list  
(and feeling the need to writer faster)

Thanks for all tags/likes in return.


----------



## Pauline Creeden

All Caught up through here!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Ta dah! NEW book time - Hope's Betrayal is up on Amazon but I'm not officially promoting until mid June. It would be awesome to get some likes and tag-love in place ready for the launch. Here is the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Hopes-Betrayal-Huntley-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B0084ND8ZY/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337632507&sr=1-4

Also tags appreciated for Eulogy's Secret (in signature) -
much appreciated,
G x


----------



## Amyshojai

Congrats! Got the new one tagged. All caught up. I could still use some tags especially on the Competability/Cats book. Thanks!


----------



## lorelei

Thank you to everyone who tagged and liked me. 
Happy Victoria Day/Joyeuse Journée Nationale des Patriotes.

Today I tagged and liked:
cegesmith
annalynnethorne
bhealey
skylermadison
SadieSForsythe
Christine Cayne (new)
glc3
Caddy (new)
LoriDevoti (new)
Kent Kelly
mingjong
Christopher Bunn
Markarayner
1923
EMLeya
theaatkinson
PaulHardy
SamanthaSands
ccjames
New people, please tag and like me. Thank you.


----------



## mingjong

*Appreciate some Like and Tag* -->http://www.amazon.com/Website-Wordpress-Profitable-Business-ebook/dp/B00828XFN6/
*Copy, paste and add tags below to save time:*
wordpress, online business, internet marketing, how to create a website, business startup, website, online marketing, make money online, make your own website, blogging, create a website, e-commerce, blog, marketing, website design

*Just liked and tagged today:*

liam.judge
LateNightMike
theaatkinson
Paul Hardy
friedgreen
Ross Harrison
annalynnethorne
90daysnovel
SamanthaSands
ccjames
seventhspell
Eileen Muller
kcochran
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Kent Kelly
M. G. Scarsbrook
tallulahgrace
Harriet Schultz
lorelei


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up once again. Picked up Hamburg 1947 looks interesting, though I'm so far behind in my reading ...

My books:

http://www.amazon.com/Enemy-of-Korgan-ebook/dp/B007F2VAS2
science fiction, scifi, betrayal, spy, adventure, action, undercover, speculative fiction, sci-fi, sf, loyalty

http://www.amazon.com/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasting-ebook/dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## tallulahgrace

Caught up.


----------



## Cheryll

I would be happy to tag your book, but I am so new at this Kindle community board that I cannot even find the welcome screen to introduce my own book.  I am a techno know nothing, and even stuff for "Dummies" escapes my mental abilities.  How can I tag your book.  I'm sorry if I sound ignorant of these things, but I am  

C.M. Chakrabarti, Author
The Planet Star, Unfolding Prophecy


----------



## liam.judge

Cheryll: 
To tag our books, just sign in to your amazon account, 
then click on our book covers in our forum signatures. This will take you to our product page. 
After that, just scroll down the page and tick the boxes to add to our current number of tags. 

Sounds complicated, i know,   but you'll get used to it very quickly.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Grace Elliot (new book)


----------



## AuthorVincent

Tagged and liked a few pages back.

Please tag and like my new book,_The Journal of Peter Rubin_, a VISUAL ebook: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007M5MQWG

Note: It's only free for today (May 22, 2012).


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.  Congrats on the new books!


----------



## kahuna

Arthor Vincent

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Amyshojai

Author Vincent, got you tagged. All caught up.


----------



## cbudy85

TAGGED AND LIKED:
Harriet Schultz
E.M. Leya
Lori Devoti
Liam Judge
Caddy
Toni D
Hosanna
Grace Elliot
Amy Shojai
Lorelei
Ming Jong
D.A Boulter
Tallulah Grace
Author Vincent
Kahuna

May have gotten a little carried away, but the more the merrier. 

If you could tag and like my books, it would be appreciated!

Echo of Silence - http://www.amazon.com/Silence-North-Coast-Mystery-ebook/dp/B0089I779C
Echo of Darkness - http://www.amazon.com/Darkness-North-Coast-Mystery-ebook/dp/B0082ZJD4E

Thanks!


----------



## E.M. Leya

New release today! Like and tags appreciated!

http://www.amazon.com/Out-Of-The-Flames-ebook/dp/B0085A1GCI/ref=dp_return_1?ie=UTF8&n=133140011&s=digital-text


----------



## Amyshojai

E.M.Leya, got your new one tagged.


----------



## Kristine Cayne

Congratulations on all the new releases!!

I've caught up with all the new posters and new requests. I appreciate the tag-backs 

Here are mine:

_Deadly Obsession_ (on sale for only $0.99!)

*Preferred Tags*: romantic suspense, montreal, stalker, suspense thriller, thriller, sexy, widow, kristine cayne, obsessive love, photography,alpha male, action, hollywood, celebrity, movie star, sexy romance, romance

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B006SP32Q0
Print: http://amzn.com/0984903402

_Deadly Addiction_

*Preferred tags*: romantic suspense, native american, iroquois, addiction, alpha male, bikers, canada, deadly vices, female cop, interracial romance, kristine cayne, romance, sexy, strong heroine, suspense

*Please be sure to check off at least the two tags in red. You may have to click on "See all tags" 

ebook: http://amzn.com/B007WNTXR4
print: http://amzn.com/0984903429

_WG2E Spring Hop Anthology_

*Preferred Tags*: dd scott, romance contemporary, anthology, barbara silkstone, short story collection, short stories, kristine cayne, jayne ormerod, tracy sumner, the wg2e anthologies

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B007V1ZT52

_Hearts and Arrows_

*Preferred Tags*: david g pearce, david wailing, kristine cayne, lexi revellian, lou wellman, short story collection, talli rolland, ann madden-walsh, cecilia peartree, short stories

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B00764VOT4

Thank you everyone!
~Kristine


----------



## Grace Elliot

Thanks for the congrats on the new book everyone, really sweet of you. 
Got the new ones here, and Vincent, got all of yours.

Tags especially welcome for Eulogy's Secret
http://www.amazon.com/Eulogys-Secret-Huntley-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005XD5IBA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1337722256&sr=8-1

and my new release, Hope's Betrayal.
http://www.amazon.com/Hopes-Betrayal-Huntley-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B0084ND8ZY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337722292&sr=1-5

Thank you so much! 
Caught up,
G x


----------



## theaatkinson

still tagging away. If you have multiple books in your sig, I'm tagging em all. Thanks to everyone for the tag help.

I'd also appreciate tags on Throwing Clay Shadows, for those who don't mind doing so. (or all the books in my sig, to be honest)

http://www.amazon.com/Throwing-Shadows-historical-paranormal-ebook/dp/B005HZL3CM/

There are 9 listed, so a TT should do it.


----------



## kahuna

C Buddy 85

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.

Here's my paperback, which isn't linked below. Thanks.

http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Revolutionary-J-Y-Harris/dp/1469933314/


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Thanks, everyone, for the tags and likes. More, more, more!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2

Tagged and liked today:
Author Vincent
Cbudy85
EM Leya
Kristine Cayne
Jena H.


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Caught up to here!

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones, all caught up.


----------



## theaatkinson

Almost caught up. I'm seeing more and more tags already entered in the books I click. phew.

One more if you please: (it's free today, btw

One Insular Tahiti

preferred tags:

reincarnation, past lives, karma, kindle authors, literary fiction, contemporary fiction, metaphysical, paranormal

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0042RUKSE/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0042RUKSE/


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Caught up. Cheers!


----------



## Jedidiah

All caught up.

Thanks for the tags!

Can everyone please downvote "Craig Saunders" and "Thief" from my tags!

Prefered Tags: war, action, assassins, epic fantasy, high fantasy, fantasy, kindle, behe, sword and board, worvak, magic, epic battles, retribution, swords, nephilim


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

AuthorVincent
cbudy85
E.M. Leya
theaatkinson


----------



## AuthorVincent

All caught up! Awesome to see all the books out there and other people who share my passion of writing!

ATTENTION: Adam Kisiel, The link to Crispin the Bard in your signature is dead.

Here's my link to tag and like: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007M5MQWG

Also, if you have the time and you wouldn't mind, please tag Second Coming as well: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005POWQT4

Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up to here.


----------



## kahuna

All tagged up.

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Caddy

All caught up. Thank you all for the tags. Please make sure that you tag ALL 15 that I mentioned in a previous post if you are not using the tt method. Series, Gastien, Roaring Twenties, Roaring 20's and Saga are getting ignored by a lot of you because you don't "tt" and you don't click on "See all 17 tags" for my new book. 

Additionally, I have specific tags that I want for the 2 other books which are listed in a previous post within the last 5 pages. Please do use those and do NOT tag with romance tags (love story is fine for book 2)


----------



## Anne James

All caught up again and those of you who had special requests, I'm pretty sure that I took care of them (for those of you that I hadn't already done it for)! Thanks!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Still caught up. 

Tags especially welcome for Hope's Betrayal and Eulogy's Secret (first 2 books in the signature line.)
Thanks,


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella

I'm working my way through the thread and tagging like mad. These boards are amazing. I wouldn't have thought to do something like this.

I would appreciate some tags of my novel, The Eye of the Beholder.

Preferred tags: beauty and the beast, elizabeth darcy, ya romance, fairy tale, fantasy, fantasy romance, young adult, young adult romance, young adult fantasy, ya fantasy, fairy tale retellings, fairy tales - retold, ya, ya fairy tale, young adult fantasy romance


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up.


----------



## Kristine Cayne

I'm all caught up too. Thank you to everyone who's tagged my books!

~Kristine


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Only one to tag today - all caught up!

Thanks for tagging the books in my signature!


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Jedidiah, that's a gorgeous cover for your Revelations of Doom books. Really nice.


----------



## kahuna

Nichole Chiachella

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## theaatkinson

checking in and tagging out. grin


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Nicole Ciacchella


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged a few that I'd missed. All caught up.


----------



## Caddy

Thank you for all of the tags on my new book!

New book last week:

Please copy tags, go to link, hit "like" if you would, and then type "tt" and paste the copied tags, making sure you copy the complete words so that you don't tag a partial word. If you do not use this method, please click on SEE ALL (however many are listed) TAGS and make sure you do tag all 15. Some of them are not getting tagged. Here is the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084443&sr=8-4

Preferred Tags: drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

NEW PEOPLE, Here are my older books to tag and like if you would please:

Again: PLEASE FOLLOW DIRECTIONS. Do NOT just pick tags randomly. Please DO use at 15 tags for each book. tt is easiest, but if you insist on tagging each one separately you will need to click SEE ALL TAGS and then make sure you CLICK ON BOTH PAGE 1 and 2. 

Gastien Part 1: The Cost of the Dream (please do NOT use the tags above. Use the tags listed below the links and use the tt method for your ease)

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-1 Kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-1 Paperback

Preferred tags for Gastien Part 1: family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

Gastien Part 2: From Dream to Destiny (please do NOT use the tags above. Use the tags listed below the links and use the tt method for your ease)

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-2 Kindle See directions above in red, but use the tags below please for Part 2.

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-2 Paperback

Preferred tags for Gastien Part 2: french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

I could totally use some love. I'll be going through and tagging and liking. The buzz is a book needs 10 likes to be searchable...so I you could tag and like Star Prince I'd appreciate it! http://www.amazon.com/Star-Prince-ebook/dp/B00851H7P2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1337867662&sr=8-1


----------



## Amyshojai

Got Star Prince tagged and liked.


----------



## Caddy

Some people are STILL tagging Gastien Part 1 with historical romance! PLEASE STOP!!! Please read my request for tags I want. If you have tagged this, lease untag it. This is not rocket science, folks! Just follow the directions in an author's post. Thank you.

I have caught up, including downtags requested by author.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Amyshojai said:


> Got Star Prince tagged and liked.


Thanks Amy! I'm going to tag your from your signature line!  You're wonderful!


----------



## kahuna

Ashlyn Monroe

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## seventhspell

Hi Caught up and new for me today were, 
Grace Elliot new one good luck
cbudy85
Nicole Ciacchella

My links are in my signature line for any new taggers, thanks


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella

Thanks so much for the tags!  I truly appreciate it.

Tagged today:

seventhspell
kahuna
Caddy
Ashlynn_Monroe

I'll work on going through old posts and tagging books I find there.


----------



## friedgreen

All caught up


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Today's tags (this is becoming a habit...a good one).
Nicole Ciacchella
Christopher Bunn
Ashlynn Monroe
Seventh spell

Thank you so much for tags and likes on mine!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2


----------



## ToniD

All caught up! Thanks for tags/likes in return.

I could also use some tags on the paperback versions. 

http://www.amazon.com/Volcano-Watch-Forensic-Geology-Series/dp/146993924X

http://www.amazon.com/Badwater-The-Forensic-Geology-Series/dp/1463579284


----------



## AuthorVincent

All caught up liking and tagging.

Awesome book covers btw!

Here's my book to like and tag: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007M5MQWG

And if you have time, like and tag this one, too, please: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005POWQT4


----------



## seela connor

Politely inquiring: erotica okay for this thread?

Not entirely sure that I get what's happening, but I think I do... you tag mine, I tag yours?  Am I close?


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Somehow I missed some of Christopher Bunn's books in the past - but got them now - GReat covers, BTW!

Thanks for the mutual tags everyone!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Got the new links and new taggers! 

Tags especially welcome for Hope's Betrayal (new book, official launch June 23rd so looking to build a profile first) and Eulogy's Secret - 
the first and second books in my signature line.

Thanks so much,
G x


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.


----------



## Jena H

Tagged up.  Back soon.


----------



## Vera R.

Ooh, I'm new to this! I started tagging and liking so I could use some lurve...

For my short romance:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0084HM81U/ref=rdr_ext_sb_ti_hist_1

The tags are already on there. Just vote them up!

And for my erotic romance:

http://www.amazon.com/III-Scott-Mariana-Series-ebook/dp/B007SGEK6Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_3

Again, tags are already on there. Could use some more votes and likes to the book!

This is awesome! I love how we support each other.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All tagged up -- have a great weekend!

-------------------

Mine for the new people:

The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia
Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Caddy

Caught up.  Enjoy the holiday weekend.


----------



## B.A. Spangler

Tagging up - been a while, owe some.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Ashlynn_Monroe
seela: Erotica is fine with me. I tagged all your books.
Vera R.


----------



## kahuna

Seela
Vera R.

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## seela connor

tagged...

Vera
kahuna

Thanks, thanks.  I will catch some more later...


----------



## Mel Comley

Hi Guys, been writing and trying to pack the house up for moving!

Can I get some tags on my new book Foul Justice please?

http://www.amazon.com/Foul-Justice-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B0085W8S68/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337955985&sr=1-1

Going back 6 pages now to catch the new ones missed.

Thank you, have a fab weekend.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.


----------



## Mel Comley

All done. Thanks to those who have tagged already, you're awesome!


----------



## kahuna

Mel Comley

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Vera R.

I just started yesterday so I have a lot of catching up to do but this is so much fun!! 

Been tagging everyone. Too many to name.


----------



## jackhowell

I'd like to get "tagged" -- what do I need to do to reciprocate?

My book is "Hoot", the only one in my signature.

I'd like: horror, thriller, short, novelette, owls, suspense, short stories

How many authors should I tag in return?  

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Jack, tagged your book. Welcome to the thread! We suggest you go back 5-6 pages and tag those books, to catch the "regulars" in the thread. Then come back every day or so to stay caught up with the new ones posted.


----------



## jackhowell

Amyshojai said:


> Hi Jack, tagged your book. Welcome to the thread! We suggest you go back 5-6 pages and tag those books, to catch the "regulars" in the thread. Then come back every day or so to stay caught up with the new ones posted.


Thanks Amy-- will do. I just did three of your books.


----------



## woulfe

What a fantastic idea, have been very busy tagging the last 5 pages. I have only just published my book, and would really appreciate some tagging support! Thanks


----------



## jackhowell

woulfe said:


> What a fantastic idea, have been very busy tagging the last 5 pages. I have only just published my book, and would really appreciate some tagging support! Thanks


I just tagged about 15 books, I'll do more later. Woulfe, since you didnt suggest any tags -- I made some up: dog, dog training, etc. Are these okay?

BTW - my book is also free today if you want to grab it while you're taggin!


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

All Caught up


----------



## woulfe

jackhowell said:


> I just tagged about 15 books, I'll do more later. Woulfe, since you didnt suggest any tags -- I made some up: dog, dog training, etc. Are these okay?
> 
> BTW - my book is also free today if you want to grab it while you're taggin!


Thanks Jack, sorry didn't know I was supposed to suggest tags, all I've been doing is agreeing with the tags that are already there.



JackDAlbrecht said:


> All Caught up


Just tagged yours as well. Will check back tomorrow to catch up with new entries.


----------



## Anne James

All caught up! *SEELA* - I would add some more tags to your page! *VERA R.* - Some interesting books you have! I put a couple on a wish list. If I read a book - I always review! Thanks! Enjoy your tags and likes!


----------



## leearco

Up to date thanks


----------



## Amyshojai

Woulfe, nice to see another dog book author here! I've tagged your book. Please note that "agree with tags" doesn't work. You can use the "TT" method to bring up the tag box, highlight/drag the tags into the box and save. That's the fastest method. We suggest you go back 5-6 pages to catch up with the regulars.


----------



## LateNightMike

Happy Memorial Day Weekend!

I started tagging last few pages today...will hit the rest Saturday AM.  You people make me want to buy more books...some interesting offerings!

Well done!

Mike


----------



## KathrynYAFR

I'm new here. I'm going back 5 pages and I'll post everyone who I tagged in a few (well . . . ok . . . many) minutes. I'm excited to participate!


----------



## Larissa

All caught up! Thanks everyone for tagging my book!

Please, please *PLEASE* make sure *NOT TO VOTE FOR ALASKA, ALASKA PURCHASE*, or any other unrelated tags!

Here are the correct tags: paranormal, paranormal fantasy, fantasy, short story, poetry, short story collection, young adult, young adult fantasy, fantasy fiction, teen

Here are the links:
ebook: http://www.amazon.com/Everblossom-Short-Poetry-Anthology-ebook/dp/B005H5GKIY/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1334066781&sr=1-1

print: http://www.amazon.com/Everblossom-Short-Story-Poetry-Anthology/dp/1466225319/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1334078659&sr=1-1

UK version: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Everblossom-Short-Poetry-Anthology-ebook/dp/B005H5GKIY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336169834&sr=8-1


----------



## kahuna

Jack Howell
woulfe
Kathryn YAFR

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## KathrynYAFR

I had this all typed in and I got timed out! ARGH! ... now I'm laughing.
Here we go again. This time I'll do it in 10 name increments.
Doctor Barbara
Markarayner
Harriet Schultz
Caddy
Kahuna
Christopher Bunn
Ming Jong
Jedidiah
Thayer Berlyn
1923
cont......


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up. Have an awesome holiday weekend (those who get the time off).


----------



## KathrynYAFR

Next ten.
Amyshojai
Jena H
M.G. Scarsbrook
bxs122
liam.judge
Mel Comley
jackhowell
woulfe
JackDAlbrecht
J.A. McCorkle


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella

All caught up since my last post.  Still need to do some more backtracking and tagging of older posts in the thread.  Thanks so much to all of you for tagging my book.  I can't believe how many tags I have now!


----------



## KathrynYAFR

Last 12
leearco
LateNightMike
Nicole Ciacchella
Kristine Cayne
Hosanna
theaatkinsonAshlynn_Monroe
seventhspell
friedgreen
ToniD
Author Vincent
Grace Elliot
whew!
A good nights work if I say so myself. I'll be back again soon.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Today's tags:

Jack Howell
Woulfe
Larissa
KathrynYAFR
bxs122
seela

Thank you to those who have already tagged Legacy of the Highlands and I always appreciate more likes and tags:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2


----------



## JacksonJones

Newbie to this thread. If you don't mind, I'd like to throw myself into this ring for some sweet loving, particularly for my newest work of art: Fifty Shades of Goop. Thank you for your kindness. I'm off to do some tagging.


----------



## woulfe

Amyshojai said:


> Woulfe, nice to see another dog book author here! I've tagged your book. Please note that "agree with tags" doesn't work. You can use the "TT" method to bring up the tag box, highlight/drag the tags into the box and save. That's the fastest method. We suggest you go back 5-6 pages to catch up with the regulars.


Hi amyshojai, likewise nice to see some non fiction animal books! What I was doing was checking the tick by the ones that were already there, the number seemed to go up by one - is this not right?  If not will go back and do them all again.


----------



## amrdegree

i;m trying to tag


----------



## jackhowell

I just tagged...

Kathyrn
Nicole
Harriet
Jackson

and Larissa (I did NOT click Alaska or Alaska purchase -- but I did add two NEW tags: "sara palin" and "bridge to nowhere"  

Haha -- just kidding!!!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Mel Comley
jackhowell
woulfe
KathrynYAFR
JacksonJones


----------



## Caddy

Welcome newbies!  All caught up.


----------



## seela connor

Just catching up... new here so I've got some work to do...


----------



## jackhowell

Tagged & Liked: Liam, Caddy & Seela


----------



## seela connor

@ J. A. McCorkle: Thanks, updated my tags on my books. If anyone wants to go through and catch the new ones it would be appreciated! 

I've got a book that has gotten almost no love and all of the sudden I've sold five... I think that may be thanks to you guys? ~! 

Got jackhowell, woulfe, jackdalbrecht, ja macorkle, kathrynyafr, latenightmike...  Not finished, will need to come back a little later (remodeling this weekend, can't spend all of my time on the computer!)

Cool thing: also finding books I'm going to read!


----------



## parKb5

I never even knew about author tags. I checked out the tags on my book _Eden_ and found tags like "backlist ebooks", "Kindle games". "angels", "cowboy romance" and "Kindle freebie." My book is none of those.

Not sure how they got in the mix. I'll start tagging. My books are in my signature.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got all the new ones tagged.


----------



## parKb5

Thanks Amy, I tagged your books as well. I'm just going out on a limb here but I think people might get the wrong idea when your book,_ComPETability_, comes up under the keyword "cat fight." LOL


----------



## Amyshojai

parKb5 said:


> Thanks Amy, I tagged your books as well. I'm just going out on a limb here but I think people might get the wrong idea when your book,_ComPETability_, comes up under the keyword "cat fight." LOL


LOL! It might expand their horizons. *s*


----------



## woulfe

Thanks for the tags guys, have tagged up to date today. I have to put a post in to remind me where I got to for tomorrow! Its like my very own bookmark.


----------



## kahuna

ParKb5
Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## parKb5

Thanks kahuna, I tagged only the specific tags you asked for.


----------



## Weirdling

Hi all, I'm new here, but I'd like to jump in. I've tagged Larissa, kahuna, Vera R., Mel Comley, jackhowell, markarayner, Caddy, mingjong, 1923, jan hurst-nicholson, pavb2, Grace Elliot, E. M. Leya, teaatkinson, Paul Hardy, Ross Harrison, ccjames, kcochran, Kent Kelly, M. G. Scarsbrook, Harriet Schultz, Lori Devoti, D. A. Boulter, AuthorVincent, cbudy85, Kristine Cayne, Jena H, Jedidiah, Nicole Ciacchella, Ashlynn_Monroe, Hosanna, seventhspell, ToniD, seela, Amyshojai. I may have missed some but hopefully after this point I'll catch them up as they post to the thread.

Here's my link:

http://www.amazon.com/Letters-Dead-World-Psychopomp-ebook/dp/B0083VL6A6

And my tags:

fantasy, fantasy fiction, magic, weird fantasy, coming of age, psychopomp, dead, war,

Thanks,
Jodi


----------



## Amyshojai

Jodi, got you tagged and liked. Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Anne James

Hey! Please take a second and tag my book on the UK site, too! Thanks!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mia-The-Bradshaw-Clan-ebook/dp/B007OPIK06/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1338060201&sr=1-1


----------



## leearco

Up to date.

Thanks for tagging mine


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Keeping up to date on tags is so easy now that I come almost everyday instead of once a week.

Thanks for the mutual tags!


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again, and we've had a flurry of activity over the past few days.  Welcome to the newbies.  I hope everyone has a nice Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## seela connor

Catching up.  Amyshojai, Jodi, leearco, larissa, Nicole Ciacchella, harriet schultz, woulfe, kb5


----------



## jackhowell

Just tagged and liked:

Jena
J.A.
ParkB5
Hosanna
Lee
Jodi


----------



## friedgreen

All cuaght up


----------



## Caddy

All caught up, except for UK tags. We cannot tag those unless we have bought there. In fact, there is a separate thread for UK tagging.


----------



## Caddy

NEW PEOPLE THIS WEEKEND: Once again, people are not following directions. Historical romance is NOT something I want tagged. Two people once again tagged it for Gastien Part 1: The Cost of the Dream. PLEASE do NOT simply pick which tags YOU decide to check. Use the tags we ask for. I trying to get rid of "historical romance" and there are others that I DO want that don't have nearly as many votes as some on page 1 of my tags. PLEASE, I BEG YOU ALL, use the tags I want and if you tagged "Historical Romance" untag it and tag the ones I have asked for in previous post.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

parKb5
Jodi


----------



## Craig Allen

Hello everyone, newbie here!

I just released a new fantasy novel and would appreciate it if some people could tag it. I've tagged the last six pages and tagged everyone. If you have something not on the last six pages you want tagged, let me know and I'll hit them (and I'll try to stay caught up on tagging with this thread).

Thanks in advance everyone.

http://www.amazon.com/Beyond-The-Sky-ebook/dp/B0083ZAR0M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1338128885&sr=8-1


----------



## AuthorVincent

All liked and tagged up! Wow that took a while! There are a lot of new books! Congrats to all the authors!

Here are mine to like and tag:

_The Journal of Peter Rubin_(Free today May 27, 2012): http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007M5MQWG

_Second Coming_: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005POWQT4


----------



## kahuna

Craig Allen

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up. The thread 'disappeared' yesterday ( a problem at my end) - and I really missed tagging. 

I'd especially love 'likes' and tags for the first two books in my signature - 
Hopes' Betrayal (new) and Eulogy's Secret.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new books.


----------



## Craig Allen

Thanks kahuna, I tagged and liked yours as well.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella

I'm caught up with all the new thread additions.  And, as always, thanks to everyone for tagging my book.  I'm very much enjoying watching it make its way to the front of the line on some of the tags!


----------



## R. Garcia

OK, I tagged a bunch. Please tag mine.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Sun-Zebra-ebook/dp/B006AC5FCU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1338171779&sr=1-1

Thanks

Rolando


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Catching up now


----------



## Pauline Creeden

All tagged up!


----------



## seventhspell

Hi caught up agian and new for me today were, 
Vera R.
Mel Comley new one
jackhowell
woulfe
KathrynYAFR
JacksonJones
parKb5
Jodi
Craig Allen

Good luck with the new books everyone
My links are in my signature line for any tags back thanks


----------



## jackhowell

Just tagged and liked:

seventh spell
adrianna
rolando
nicole
craig
grace
authorvincent


----------



## Caddy

Caught up to here.  Thank you for the tags!


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Thanks for the new tags. A BIG story about me and my book in Maine's largest Sunday paper (headline: "Hot Scotch") has brought my Amazon rank to 11,000! Extraordinary! My happy dance kept me from tagging yesterday, but I caught up today with these new ones:

leearco
Craig Allen
R.Garcia
Adrianna White

Mine:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062LPAO2


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up. Happy Memorial Day...


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up - Have a great Memorial Day!

---------------------------

Mine for anyone new:

The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia
Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## AuthorTerry

I've been away far too long, but I've spent two cups of coffee time catching up on likes and tags. I've got some new books, so I'm going to request likes/tags for those first, rather than stick a list of 10 books into this post.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006HHWBK2
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007VFUB0G
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00847NIVY
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052ZLPDE

Thanks -- and I'll go back and pick up some more on my next coffee break!


----------



## Amyshojai

AuthorTerry, got your books tagged!


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella

I'm all caught up again.  Happy Memorial Day!


----------



## AuthorVincent

All caught up! Happy memorial day, everyone!

Here are mine to like and tag:

_The Journal of Peter Rubin:_ http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007M5MQWG

_Second Coming:_ http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005POWQT4


----------



## Weirdling

I've got new ones tagged and any individual books I missed from:

J. A. McCorkle, leearco, Jena H, friedgreen, liam.judge, Craig Allen, Author Vincent, R. Garcia, AdriannaWhite, AuthorTerry

If any newbies wish so, you can tag the Letters of the Dead in mine. Thanks!

Book:

http://www.amazon.com/Letters-Dead-World-Psychopomp-ebook/dp/B0083VL6A6

Tags:

fantasy, magic, weird fantasy, coming of age, psychopomp, dead, war

Jodi


----------



## laurenhobs

Hi all, caught up again - have missed almost two weeks. 
Wow lot of new great books. I went about 40 pages back and I m done&#8230; uf ☺
Craig Ellen
Nicole Ciacchella
R. Garcia
AuthorVincent
Seela
Woulfe
parKb5
amrdegree
KathrynYAFR - beautiful profile picture - loooove it ☺
JacksonJones
Mel Comley
Vera R
bxs122
Ashlynn_Monroe
Theaatkinson
Christopher Bunn
Adam Kisiel
Cheryll
Mingjong
Ccjames
Annalynnethorne
Ross Harrison
markarayner

And I wanted to thank you all for your tags back.

http://www.amazon.com/QUICK-EASY-HEALTHY-RECIPES-ebook/dp/B007UIQA72/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1334752652&sr=1-3

healthy eating, easy recipes, cooking, quick and easy cooking, easy cooking, quick recipes, cookbook


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up again.

My books:

http://www.amazon.com/Enemy-of-Korgan-ebook/dp/B007F2VAS2
science fiction, scifi, betrayal, spy, adventure, action, undercover, speculative fiction, sci-fi, sf, loyalty

http://www.amazon.com/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasting-ebook/dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## martyinmaui

Happy Memorial Day everyone ...

I'm caught up again ... thanks for all the tags/likes 

If you're new, you can visit my books by just clicking on the image/links below. Thanks again ... be back in a few days.


----------



## Guest

Happy Memorial Day!

Please tag and "like" BBEM and Seattle On Ice


----------



## leearco

Thanks for tags.
Have caught up.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Craig Allen
AuthorTerry


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Happy memorial day! Hope you all have an incredible day.


----------



## kahuna

Adriana White

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## KathrynYAFR

I went from page 1013 back to 1007 - How much further should I go back - or - is it okay to just work forward now?

Here's who I found:
Attebery
Martyinmaui
D.A. Boulter
Laurenhobs
Jodi
Author Terry
Craig Allen
R. Garcia
Adrianna White - sorry wouldn't let me do UK
Larissa
JacksonJones
ParKb5
Cbudy85
Adam Kisiel
Kent Kelly
tallulahgrace
LoriDevoti
Lorelei

This is fun. I found some great books.


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again. I hope everyone had a great Memorial Day weekend, and took a few moments to remember the _original_ meaning of the day (and not just the sales and backyard barbecues). 

If anyone gets a chance, if you could downvote the tag "spam" on _Nobody's Perfect_, i'd appreciate that.

Thanks.


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Only a few new ones today - tagged 'em!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Nicole Ciacchella said:


> I'm all caught up again. Happy Memorial Day!


Just tagged your book, Nicole. Mine are in signature for those who have not tagged yet. I will reciprocate the tagging favor. 
Thanks.


----------



## theaatkinson

I seem to be caught up.

Thanks for any tags on the books in my sig.


----------



## liam.judge

Jena H: i voted down the spam tag


----------



## Caddy

Caught up with AuthorTerry and voted down "spam" for Jena.

Thank you for all of the tags on my new book!

New book this month:

Please copy tags, go to link, hit "like" if you would, and then type "tt" and paste the copied tags, making sure you copy the complete words so that you don't tag a partial word. If you do not use this method, please click on SEE ALL (however many are listed) TAGS and *make sure you do tag all 15. Some of them are not getting tagged*. Here is the link:
http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084443&sr=8-4

*Preferred Tags*: drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

NEW PEOPLE, Here are my older books to tag and like if you would please:

Again: PLEASE FOLLOW DIRECTIONS. Do NOT just pick tags randomly. Please DO use at 15 tags for each book. tt is easiest, but if you insist on tagging each one separately you will need to click SEE ALL TAGS and then make sure you CLICK ON BOTH PAGE 1 and 2.

*Gastien Part 1: The Cost of the Dream * (please do NOT use the tags above. Use the tags listed below the links and use the tt method for your ease)

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-1 Kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-1 Paperback

*Preferred tags for Gastien Part 1*: family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

*Gastien Part 2: From Dream to Destiny* (please do NOT use the tags above. Use the tags listed below the links and use the tt method for your ease)

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-2 Kindle See directions above in red, but use the tags below please for Part 2.
http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-2 Paperback

*Preferred tags for Gastien Part 2*: french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Caught up. 

Best,

Adam


----------



## herocious

I see a lot happened over the weekend. Nice : )

I'm all caught up for now. Thanks for any tag backs.


----------



## Anne James

Ok, all caught up again! If you're new, please take the time to like and tag 'Mia'! Thanks everyone!


----------



## wolfrom

Just starting out... tagged back to #25282.

I have two books I'm trying to have tagged and liked:

http://www.amazon.com/Annual-Succubus-Sisters-Garage-ebook/dp/B0085ZCTQ0/
http://www.amazon.com/Wolfrom-Writes-Collected-Stories-ebook/dp/B0086YJ2NI/

Thanks.


----------



## kahuna

Wolfrom

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella

All caught up again.  Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up! 

I'd especially love tags for the first two books in my signature:

Hope's Betrayal and Eulogy's Secret.

Thank you.


----------



## Kristine Cayne

I've caught up with all the new posters and new requests. I appreciate the tag-backs 

Here are mine:

_Deadly Addiction_

*Preferred tags*: romantic suspense, native american, iroquois, addiction, alpha male, bikers, canada, deadly vices, female cop, interracial romance, kristine cayne, romance, sexy, strong heroine, suspense

*Please be sure to check off at least the two tags in red. You may have to click on "See all tags" 

ebook: http://amzn.com/B007WNTXR4
print: http://amzn.com/0984903429

_Deadly Obsession_ (on sale for only $0.99!)

*Preferred Tags*: romantic suspense, montreal, stalker, suspense thriller, thriller, sexy, widow, kristine cayne, obsessive love, photography,alpha male, action, hollywood, celebrity, movie star, sexy romance, romance

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B006SP32Q0
Print: http://amzn.com/0984903402

_WG2E Spring Hop Anthology_

*Preferred Tags*: dd scott, romance contemporary, anthology, barbara silkstone, short story collection, short stories, kristine cayne, jayne ormerod, tracy sumner, the wg2e anthologies

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B007V1ZT52

_Hearts and Arrows_

*Preferred Tags*: david g pearce, david wailing, kristine cayne, lexi revellian, lou wellman, short story collection, talli rolland, ann madden-walsh, cecilia peartree, short stories

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B00764VOT4

Thank you everyone!
~Kristine


----------



## Jedidiah

All caught up! So many good books..my Kindle is going to explode!


----------



## MT Berlyn

Caught up with likes and tags to the last six pages on new requests!    As ever, thank you for return tags.


----------



## theaatkinson

caught up, I think.


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up. Thunder-booming here today so may not get back to check for a while.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

wolfrom


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Caught up and added a few new to me today. Would appreciate tags and likes back (and a little sunshine after days of rain in Maine).

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2

Wolfrom
Thayer Berlyn
author terry
Jodi
Attebery


----------



## seventhspell

Caught up and new for me today were
AuthorTerry new ones
wolfrom


----------



## Caddy

All caught up. Thanks for the tags!


----------



## Weirdling

Caught up to here.

If you want, please consider tagging my book:

Letters of the Dead:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0083VL6A6/?tag=kbpst-20

Letters of the Dead tags:

fantasy, magic, weird fantasy, coming of age, psychopomp, dead, war

ETA:

I've noticed that The One Who Sees is also being tagged with the above. If you want to tag this one, please use these tags in the future. Thanks!

The One Who Sees:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0060RGBLY/?tag=kbpst-20

The One Who Sees Tags:

mythic fantasy, fantasy, weird fantasy, sacrifice, magic, war

Jodi


----------



## ToniD

theaatkinson said:


> caught up, I think.


  I know how you feel!

And I think I'm almost caught up....

Thanks for all tags/likes in return.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Yeah, caught up. Popping in every day makes it so much easier to keep on top of tagging!

I'd especially love tags for the first two books in my signature-
Hope's Betrayal and Eulogy's Secret.

thanks you
G x


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Caught up through here!


----------



## Anne James

I've noticed that it's the same authors on here with me - we need encourage others to check this out! It will help all of us that aren't really seeing our numbers move? I'm going to tweet about it, if you guys could do something too, that wouls be great!

J.A.


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.  Thanks all.


----------



## herocious

AuthorVincent said:


> All caught up! Happy memorial day, everyone!
> 
> Here are mine to like and tag:
> 
> _The Journal of Peter Rubin:_ http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007M5MQWG
> 
> _Second Coming:_ http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005POWQT4


Got you AuthorVincent. All caught up.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Jodi


----------



## Jonathan Winn

New guy here!  Have Tagged and Liked everyone's book from Page 1009 to here, page 1014.  And all before my first cup of coffee.  I deserve a medal, I think.  Some of you guys write A LOT OF BOOKS!!!  

If my book could get some Likes and Tagging in return, I'd really appreciate it.

Preferred tags: horror, paranormal, literary fiction, novel, kindle books for 3 99 or less, historical paranormal, historical fiction, kindle ebooks, paris, indie, indie writer

Just don't tag Free Kindle book because it isn't free anymore.  

What a great idea!  Love the mutual support.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your book tagged, Jonathan, welcome to the thread.


----------



## 40977

Tagged a few pages back, would love the favor returned! (Especially for Effie On A Date, which is still new.)

Thanks!


----------



## kahuna

Jonathan Winn

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

KathrynYAFR said:


> I went from page 1013 back to 1007 - How much further should I go back - or - is it okay to* just work forward now*?
> 
> Here's who I found:
> Attebery
> Martyinmaui
> D.A. Boulter
> Laurenhobs
> Jodi
> Author Terry
> Craig Allen
> R. Garcia
> Adrianna White - sorry wouldn't let me do UK
> Larissa
> JacksonJones
> ParKb5
> Cbudy85
> Adam Kisiel
> Kent Kelly
> tallulahgrace
> LoriDevoti
> Lorelei
> 
> This is fun. I found some great books.


Just work forward.

Thanks for the tags.

All caught up, again.


----------



## ScottC

All set on new ones

Jonathan
Wolfram 
Nicole
Grace - first book, already got the other
Kristin
Jedidiah
Thayer
Theaatkinson
Harriet
Jodie
J.A, McCorkle
Jena

Would appreciate LIKES and existing tag agreements. 

Thanks.


----------



## Jonathan Winn

Thank you everyone who's Tagged and Liked Martuk!  I've gone ahead and Tagged and Liked those newbies (to me) -- looking at you, ScottC;  Thank you, btw    -- and will continue to do so throughout the day.


----------



## Caddy

Wecome newbies!  All caught up, thanks for tags.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up. 
Thank you so much to everyone who has tagged me back.

Tags especially welcome for the first two books in my signature:
Hope's Betrayal and Eulogy's Secret.

Thank you.


----------



## herocious

Got you Jonathan Winn. Thanks for the love back. It's appreciated.


----------



## Craig Allen

I should be caught up now (on tags and likes).  Thanks everyone!


----------



## AuthorVincent

All caught up! Glad to see new faces!

Here are mine to like and tag:

The Journal of Peter Rubin: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007M5MQWG

Second Coming: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005POWQT4


----------



## The 13th Doctor

I kind of feel bad for adding to the list as it's so long!

However, have just released a new book and I would be most grateful to anyone for tagging the book.

Amazon US http://www.amazon.com/Whispering-Tombs-Quality-Times-ebook/dp/B00858Z0K4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1338507316&sr=8-1

Amazon UK http://www.amazon.co.uk/Whispering-Tombs-Quality-Times-ebook/dp/B00858Z0K4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1338507316&sr=8-1

It's just gone midnight here but I will return the favour tomorrow (or, rather, later on today).


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella

No need to feel badly!  I was a bit overwhelmed at first, but once you get all the tags in, it's pretty simple and quick to tag any new additions.

Thanks to you guys, my to-borrow list for the Lending Library keeps expanding!  If I start making huge bucks at this thing, I'm going to go on an indie book buying spree!

Thanks again to everyone for the tags.  It's amazing how many I have now!


----------



## kahuna

Garam 81

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Caught up! My book is free today on Amazon, if ya'll can help spread the word it would be appreciated! Thanks in advance


----------



## Caddy

Caught up.  Welcome garam81!

Have a great weekend all.


----------



## Jonathan Winn

Got caught up with those new faces (for me, anyway).  Will check back later!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Jonathan Winn
Tmarchini (latest book)
garam81


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Caught up with anyone new I saw!

Thanks for the mutual tags


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Tagged and liked today:

Jonathan Winn
Tmarchini
ScottC
herocious
garam81

Thanks, as always, for the tags and likes back (esp. on Amazon UK)!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062LPAO2


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones.


----------



## The 13th Doctor

Kids have been off ill today so I'm just now able to start tagging everyone. Will start at the very beginning and work my way through. I may need a strong cup of tea to see me through it.  

EDIT - I should add 'thank you' to those who have tagged me. Much appreciated, you guys!


----------



## James Stone

Hey guys, newbie here. Just went through the last five pages tagging and liking my heart out. Tried to make sure I only got the ones folks wanted (if they specified).

If ya don't mind, I'd love to get some likes and mutual tagging on my three titles:

Serial One: http://www.amazon.com/City-With-Name-Anthology-ebook/dp/B006ZEFNP2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1338579090&sr=8-1

Serial Two: http://www.amazon.com/City-With-Name-Anthology-ebook/dp/B007SZGERS/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1338580067&sr=1-2

Serial Three: http://www.amazon.com/City-With-Name-Anthology-ebook/dp/B0084UDYEM/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1338580067&sr=1-3

Will return to catch up on more new posts!


----------



## KaraKing

Hi. I am starting on page 1010 and going all night to do everyone's tags.

I would greatly appreciate tags and likes for my book "The Power of the Pussy"

http://www.amazon.com/The-Power-Pussy-Commitment-ebook/dp/B0085YBTEO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1338388088&sr=8-1 

THANKS SO MUCH! 

Tags:

Dating Advice for Women
Dating Advice
relationship advice
mate seeking
how to make a man fall in love
how to get a man
relationships
dating tips
marriage advice
relationship improvement
think like a man
how to find a good man

So far I have tagged and liked:
JackHowell
MAComley
Vera R
Kathryn Gilmore
Woulfe
MGScarbrook

Be back later with more...


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new books, welcome to the thread. Have a great weekend, folks!


----------



## James Stone

Just hit you back Kara and Amy, thanks all for the tags/likes.   Will catch up again and do some digging through the older posts tomorrow after some much needed sleep. Crazy storms today, head is killing me!


----------



## AuthorVincent

All caught up!

Here are mine to like and tag:

The Journal of Peter Rubin: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007M5MQWG

Second Coming: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005POWQT4


----------



## kahuna

Kara King
James Stone
Garam 81

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

James Stone
KaraKing


----------



## DonnaGalanti

Hi All

Its been awhile since I was on. Thanks for tagging me!

Here is who I tagged today:
Paul A. Barron
Sean Campbell
Steve Konkoly
Grace Elliott
Jean Louise
Stephen Penner
Kelly Fisher
Pauline Creeden
Victoria Woodward
Anya Allan
Barbara Ebel
Marquita Herald
Gary A Ballard
Kent David Kelly
Cege Smith
Annalynne Thorne
Harriet Schulz (Did US and UK)
Michael E Grant
Sean Campbell (got your UK one this time)
Celeste Jarabese
Kelly Cochran

Thanks to those who posted your tags - makes it so much easier!

Please tag my book here for US and super appreciate ones for UK too:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B007IIIZUO/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
and here:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B007IIIZUO/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Copy and paste these tags. Thanks!
suspense, dean koontz, paranormal suspense, paranormal, supernatural, horror, aliens, paranormal thriller, donna galanti, science fiction, kindle thriller, supernatural thriller, psychic powers, thrillers with good reviews, kay hooper


----------



## Caddy

Welcome James and Kara!  All caught up.


----------



## KaraKing

Ok Here is who I have got so far...

JackHowell
MAComley
Vera R
Kathryn Gilmore
Woulfe
MGScarbrook
Gregory Breisigner
Jackson Jones
Nicole Ciacchella
Larissa
Jodi
Lee Arco
Hosanna
Jena H
Seela
Parkb5
Craig Allen
Author Vincent
Grace Elliot
R Garcia
Author Terry
Lauren HObs
DA Boulter
Marty in Maui
Attebery
Jask D Albrecht

 whoo!!!!!! that was tough and I am not even done yet!!!! Thanks for all the likes and tags for "The Power of the Pussy"!!! Please dont tag Sexual Education, I dont know why that is there...if you can tag the tags at the end of the list I would greatly appreciate it! Thanks! 
http://www.amazon.com/The-Power-Pussy-Commitment-ebook/dp/B0085YBTEO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1338388088&sr=8-1


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

Newbie here with only one book. Just finished tagging everyone. Quite a task if you're just tagging everyone for the first time.

From what I understand you click on the "like" button first and then go into the tag area and just click on the tags,
Or select, *copy and paste* the following tags into that tag edit area and then save them.
*tags:*
science fiction, adventure, time travel, suspense, mystery, apocalypse, galactic empires, post-apocalyptic, future history, space station, space travel, space opera, far future, 99 cents, android

the link for the ebook is:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007T1BC32

Thank you everyone and I guess I will be tagging along  in the future.


----------



## Amyshojai

J.Jack, got your book tagged--contrats! and welcome to the thread.


----------



## DonnaGalanti

J.Jack, welcome! I just tagged you here too! I think this forum is just for tagging, correct? Liking a page and tagging are 2 different areas of debate, I believe.


----------



## Weirdling

Caught up to here.

If you want, please consider tagging my book:

Letters of the Dead:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0083VL6A6/?tag=kbpst-20

Letters of the Dead tags:

fantasy, magic, weird fantasy, coming of age, psychopomp, dead, war

Letters of the Dead is the main one I want tagged, but if you want to, you can tag The One Who Sees also. Thanks!

The One Who Sees:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0060RGBLY/?tag=kbpst-20

The One Who Sees Tags:

mythic fantasy, fantasy, weird fantasy, sacrifice, magic, war

Thanks,
Jodi


----------



## Jonathan Winn

Wow! More new faces. Glad to see everyone here. Have tagged and liked all the "newbies" since my last Post. Hope to see more Tags and Likes for my book (link below) in return. 

http://www.amazon.com/Martuk-The-Holy-ebook/dp/B007HPQPV4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1331090576&sr=8-1

Thank you! Will check back later.


----------



## friedgreen

Caught up for the moment


----------



## kahuna

J. Jack Bergeron

\Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## wolfrom

All caught up.

Thanks everyone for the tags and likes.

For newcomers, I'm switching to two other titles for tagging (now in my signature):

The Zookeeper (Wolfrom Writes)

Gnome on Girl on Gnome: A Love Story (Wolfrom Writes)

Thanks!


----------



## leearco

Caught up

Please tag my new one.


----------



## morantis

We are looking into setting up a service that takes a group of authors and throws all of their tags into a large "bank" and then distributes them based on each users preferences.


----------



## CarolBurnside/AnnieRayburn

Hello, everyone. It's been awhile since I've been here, though I ran into some I'd already tagged while going back through the last several pages.

Thanks to those who provided tags. So much easier!

NOTE TO NEWCOMERS: clicking 'agree with these tags' does not add tags. Please copy and paste the list given in the tag box which opens when you hit tt on the book page.

Click on books below. Tags for...
INSIGHT: 
contemporary, romance, soul mate, short story, kindle under a dollar, love story, sci-fi romance, erotic, telepathy, cheap kindle books, bargain books, $0.99, kindle cheap read, series, sf romance, indie

PHANTOMS & FANTASIES
contemporary, romance, soul mate, novella, love story, sci-fi romance, erotic, telepathy, cheap kindle books, bargain books, $1.99, kindle cheap read, series, sf romance, indie

BITTERSWEET OBSESSIONS
contemporary, romance, soul mate, love story, sci-fi romance, erotic, telepathy, cheap kindle books, sexual surrogates, series, sf romance, Annie Rayburn

Thanks, all!

Side note to Caddy: If you're getting tags you don't want, please provide the proper tags every time you post. The instructions are to go back 6 pgs or so. Working backwards, I saw your protest, but didn't see the 'proper tags' list and had to go back even further to find it and correct my previous tags. I'm quite happy to use a provided list of tags, but shouldn't have to go hunting for them.


----------



## The 13th Doctor

Here's what I've managed to do this morning -

Donna Galanti
J Jack Bergeron (also tagged your UK page)
Jodi Ralston (UK pages tagged, too)
Jonathan Winn (UK pages tagged, too)
Wolfrom (UK pages tagged, too)
Annie Rayburn (UK pages tagged, too)


----------



## Caddy

All caught up. Welcome newbies.



> Side note to Caddy: If you're getting tags you don't want, please provide the proper tags every time you post. The instructions are to go back 6 pgs or so. Working backwards, I saw your protest, but didn't see the 'proper tags' list and had to go back even further to find it and correct my previous tags. I'm quite happy to use a provided list of tags, but shouldn't have to go hunting for them.


You know, I do post it every 5 pages. This got me thinking, though, and perhaps people are working back from their first post instead of first gong back 5 pages and working forward. If so, they are just clicking on my books in my sig. So, I will start posting it every time and see if that helps.


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the new books.


----------



## Caddy

Thank you for all of the tags on my new book!

New book this month:

Please copy tags, go to link, hit "like" if you would, and then type "tt" and paste the copied tags, making sure you copy the complete words so that you don't tag a partial word. If you do not use this method, please click on SEE ALL (however many are listed) TAGS and make sure you do tag all 15. Some of them are not getting tagged. Here is the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084443&sr=8-4

*Preferred Tags*: drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

NEW PEOPLE, Here are my older books to tag and like if you would please:

Again: PLEASE FOLLOW DIRECTIONS. Do NOT just pick tags randomly. Please DO use at 15 tags for each book. tt is easiest, but if you insist on tagging each one separately you will need to click SEE ALL TAGS and then make sure you CLICK ON BOTH PAGE 1 and 2.

Gastien Part 1: The Cost of the Dream (please do NOT use the tags above. Use the tags listed below the links and use the tt method for your ease)

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-1 Kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-1 Paperback

*Preferred tags for Gastien Part 1:* family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

Gastien Part 2: From Dream to Destiny (please do NOT use the tags above. Use the tags listed below the links and use the tt method for your ease)

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-2 Kindle See directions above in red, but use the tags below please for Part 2

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-2 Paperback

*Preferred tags for Gastien Part 2*: french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland


----------



## Amyshojai

Caddy, got your new one, congrats!


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

AnnieRayburn,
Did exactly as you directed. Thanks for that reminder of pressing 'TT' . I had forgotten about that.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Added these new ones today (liked and tagged). Thanks for yours.

James Stone
Kara King
Donna Galanti (US & UK) thanks for those on mine, also
J. Jack Bergeron
Annie Rayburn

Mine:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062LPAO2


----------



## CarolBurnside/AnnieRayburn

Caddy said:


> You know, I do post it every 5 pages. This got me thinking, though, and perhaps people are working back from their first post instead of first gong back 5 pages and working forward. If so, they are just clicking on my books in my sig. So, I will start posting it every time and see if that helps.


Yes, that's how I do - work backwards. I think in the long run, you'll be happier with the results. I know how it is trying to get lesser tags more attention.

- - - - -
NOTE TO NEWCOMERS: clicking 'agree with these tags' does not add tags. Please copy and paste the list given in the tag box which opens when you hit tt on the book page.

Click on books below. Tags for...
INSIGHT: 
contemporary, romance, soul mate, short story, kindle under a dollar, love story, sci-fi romance, erotic, telepathy, cheap kindle books, bargain books, $0.99, kindle cheap read, series, sf romance, indie

PHANTOMS & FANTASIES
contemporary, romance, soul mate, novella, love story, sci-fi romance, erotic, telepathy, cheap kindle books, bargain books, $1.99, kindle cheap read, series, sf romance, indie

BITTERSWEET OBSESSIONS
contemporary, romance, soul mate, love story, sci-fi romance, erotic, telepathy, cheap kindle books, sexual surrogates, series, sf romance, Annie Rayburn

Thanks, all!


----------



## CarolBurnside/AnnieRayburn

J. Jack Bergeron said:


> AnnieRayburn,
> Did exactly as you directed. Thanks for that reminder of pressing 'TT' . I had forgotten about that.


Saves time, doesn't it?


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up. Hello, to the newbies. 

I'd especially love tags for the first two books in my signature,
Hope's Betrayal and Eulogy's Secret.

thanks 
G x


----------



## reneepawlish

Here are mine, and I will be working my way backwards  Thanks all for the help and tips 

NEPHILIM GENESIS OF EVIL
http://www.amazon.com/Nephilim-Genesis-of-Evil-ebook/dp/B0053DUCVG/ref=sr_1_1_title_0_main?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1338756892&sr=1-1
nephilim, suspense, horror thriller, horror, supernatural, supernatural thriller, supernatural mystery, adventure, angel, fallen angels, stephen king, frank peretti, angels, christian mystery, thriller

THIS DOESN'T HAPPEN IN THE MOVIES
http://www.amazon.com/Doesnt-Happen-Ferguson-Mystery-ebook/dp/B005DJHWRW/ref=sr_1_3_title_0_main?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1338756892&sr=1-3
mystery series, mystery, mystery and detective, detective, film noir, private eye, private investigator, private detective, funny mystery, funny book, humorous mystery, mystery and humor, suspense

REEL ESTATE RIP-OFF
http://www.amazon.com/Estate-Rip-off-Ferguson-Mystery-ebook/dp/B0061HSJ4A/ref=sr_1_5_title_0_main?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1338756892&sr=1-5
mystery series, mystery, mystery and detective, detective, film noir, private eye, private investigator, private detective, funny mystery, funny book, humorous mystery, mystery and humor, suspense

THE MALTESE FELON
http://www.amazon.com/Maltese-Ferguson-Mystery-Series-ebook/dp/B007W97XJ8/ref=sr_1_9_title_0_main?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1338756892&sr=1-9
mystery series, mystery, mystery and detective, detective, film noir, private eye, private investigator, private detective, funny mystery, funny book, humorous mystery, mystery and humor, suspense

THE EMERALD QUEST
http://www.amazon.com/Emerald-Winter-Adventure-Series-ebook/dp/B007CDUIZ0/ref=sr_1_4_title_0_main?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1338756892&sr=1-4

action, adventure, young adult adventure, scuba diving, treasure hunt, action and adventure, middle grade, young adult series, action adventure, kids books, action packed, young adult thriller, childrens books, young adult mystery


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your books tagged, reneepawlish, welcome to the thread.


----------



## Carolyn Evans-Dean

I'm back...and I've got a lot of catching up to do... You'll find my tags in my signature.


----------



## SheilaMarie

Hi, This is my first book. 
http://www.amazon.com/Drusilla-and-the-Dressmaker-ebook/dp/B0080I2ZZC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1338767344&sr=8-1


----------



## Guest

Hey everybody. I'd appreciate your help with tags on Seattle On Ice and especially Billionaires, Bullets, Exploding Monkeys, which just got a snazzy new cover. Thanks for the help!


----------



## kahuna

Renee Pawlish

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Craig Halloran

Hey everyone, I've tagged the first author and another ten going backward. I'm gonna keep at it, it's kinda fun like a video game.

Anyhow, if you can tag me too, I'd appreciate it. My first book, DS V1, is free, but it has the least amount of tags. I don't follow why. 

I also like seeing the variety of tags available out there.


Anyway, thanks for the help.


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

Welcome Craig,
It is rather strange that the free one gets less. If you find out why let us know the reason.
I'm all tagged up just before I go to bed


----------



## Jonathan Winn

Great to see some new faces and some great looking books.  Have Tagged and Liked all those unfamiliar to me.  I've suggested a few Tags of my own for Martuk (see link in signature and tags below).  So, if you could go ahead and copy and paste those into the appropriate box and click "Add" (after clicking "Like" above!), I'd appreciate it.

Tags:  horror, kindle ebooks, paranormal, novel, indie, indie writer, Paris, literary fiction, kindle books for 2 99 or less, historical fiction, ancient world

Thank you!


----------



## kahuna

Craig Halloran

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Pauline Creeden

All Caught up!

Thanks for the tags in my signature!


----------



## reneepawlish

I've hit a whole bunch, will keep at it


----------



## Katie Salidas

Hey guys, I'm back from hiatus again. Ready to get tagging. My links are in my signature. I'll go ahead and start working my way backwards through the pages. 


Tag, you're it!


----------



## annalynnethorne

OMG I finally got caught up  
Thank you so much for the "Likes" and "Tags"


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

DonnaGalanti
J. Jack Bergeron
wolfrom
leearco (new book)
AnnieRayburn
reneepawlish
Craig Halloran

Caught up with everyone else.

SheilaMarie: you'll need to add the tags you want for your book.


----------



## Caddy

Got all the new ones, except for SheilaMarie. You need to provide some tags for us.

Thank you for all of the tags on my new book!

New book this month:

Please copy tags, go to link, hit "like" if you would, and then type "tt" and paste the copied tags, making sure you copy the complete words so that you don't tag a partial word. If you do not use this method, please click on SEE ALL (however many are listed) TAGS and make sure you do tag all 15. Some of them are not getting tagged. Here is the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084443&sr=8-4

*Preferred Tags*: drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

NEW PEOPLE, Here are my older books to tag and like if you would please:

Again: PLEASE FOLLOW DIRECTIONS. Do NOT just pick tags randomly. Please DO use at 15 tags for each book. tt is easiest, but if you insist on tagging each one separately you will need to click SEE ALL TAGS and then make sure you CLICK ON BOTH PAGE 1 and 2.

*Gastien Part 1: The Cost of the Dream * (please do NOT use the tags above. Use the tags listed below the links and use the tt method for your ease)

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-1 Kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-1 Paperback

*Preferred tags for Gastien Part 1*: family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

*Gastien Part 2: From Dream to Destiny* (please do NOT use the tags above. Use the tags listed below the links and use the tt method for your ease)

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-2 Kindle See directions above in red, but use the tags below please for Part 2

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-2 Paperback

*Preferred tags for Gastien Part 2*: french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland


----------



## Jedidiah

Caught up again. Thanks for the tags everyone!

New additions:

Tmarchini
ScottC
Craig Allen
garam81
Nicole Ciacchella
AnnieRayburn
wolfrom
Donna Galanti
KaraKing
James Stone
Harriet Schultz
Katie Salidas
Craig Holloran
Carolyn Evans Dean


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with new ones.


----------



## Kristine Cayne

I've liked and tagged the new posters and got the new requests. I appreciate the tag-backs 

Here are mine:

_Deadly Addiction_

*Preferred tags*: romantic suspense, native american, iroquois, addiction, alpha male, bikers, canada, deadly vices, female cop, interracial romance, kristine cayne, romance, sexy, strong heroine, suspense

*Please be sure to check off at least the two tags in red. You may have to click on "See all tags" 

ebook: http://amzn.com/B007WNTXR4
print: http://amzn.com/0984903429

_Deadly Obsession_ (on sale for only $0.99!)

*Preferred Tags*: romantic suspense, montreal, stalker, suspense thriller, thriller, sexy, widow, kristine cayne, obsessive love, photography,alpha male, action, hollywood, celebrity, movie star, sexy romance, romance

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B006SP32Q0
Print: http://amzn.com/0984903402

_WG2E Spring Hop Anthology_

*Preferred Tags*: dd scott, romance contemporary, anthology, barbara silkstone, short story collection, short stories, kristine cayne, jayne ormerod, tracy sumner, the wg2e anthologies

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B007V1ZT52

_Hearts and Arrows_

*Preferred Tags*: david g pearce, david wailing, kristine cayne, lexi revellian, lou wellman, short story collection, talli rolland, ann madden-walsh, cecilia peartree, short stories

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B00764VOT4

Thank you everyone!
~Kristine


----------



## AuthorVincent

All caught up!

ShilaMarie: I couldn't see any of your tags, so I liked your book instead 

Here are mine to like and tag:

The Journal of Peter Rubin: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007M5MQWG

Second Coming: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005POWQT4


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

Hey Katie Salidas,
You're the first super-woman I've ever tagged! It was quite a taggy project considering the amount of books you've written ;-)
Anyways all caught with tags for today. Tag ya tomorrow.


----------



## PaigeAspen

Newbie here. Would really appreciate being tagged and will tag in return as many as possible.

http://www.amazon.com/Taylor-Made-Fantasies-ebook/dp/B0084JQIY6

http://www.amazon.com/Kissing-Natalie-ebook/dp/B0086XSOZ6

Thanks!
Paige Aspen

P.S. I am really enjoying this tagging thing!!! Working my way backwards!


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella

I'm all caught up.

Thanks to all of you for the tags!  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## kahuna

Paige Aspen

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Tess St John

I'm all caught up!

Any tags for my books are appreciated!!


----------



## Jonathan Winn

All caught up.  Thank you for the Likes and Tags.

For Martuk:  horror, immortal, immortality, Priests, kindle ebooks, paranormal, novel, indie, indie writer, Paris, literary fiction, kindle books for 2 99 or less, historical fiction, ancient world, Jonathan Winn

Thank you!


----------



## CarolBurnside/AnnieRayburn

SheilaMarie said:


> Hi, This is my first book.


You need to provide us with tags since we don't know anything about your book.

I used the following: childrens book, kindle ebook, illustrated, bargain book, cheap read, 99 cents

If you'd like more, let us know, okay?


----------



## CarolBurnside/AnnieRayburn

I'm all caught up again.

NOTE TO NEWCOMERS: clicking 'agree with these tags' does not add tags. Please copy and paste the list given in the tag box which opens when you hit tt on the book page.

Click on books in sig line below. Tags for...
INSIGHT: 
contemporary, romance, soul mate, short story, kindle under a dollar, love story, sci-fi romance, erotic, telepathy, cheap kindle books, bargain books, $0.99, kindle cheap read, series, sf romance, indie

PHANTOMS & FANTASIES
contemporary, romance, soul mate, novella, love story, sci-fi romance, erotic, telepathy, cheap kindle books, bargain books, $1.99, kindle cheap read, series, sf romance, indie

BITTERSWEET OBSESSIONS
contemporary, romance, soul mate, love story, sci-fi romance, erotic, telepathy, cheap kindle books, sexual surrogates, series, sf romance, Annie Rayburn

I'll check back for more to tag in a couple days.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

PaigeAspen


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.
Thank you for all of the tags on my new book!

New book this month:

Please copy tags, go to link, hit "like" if you would, and then type "tt" and paste the copied tags, making sure you copy the complete words so that you don't tag a partial word. If you do not use this method, please click on SEE ALL (however many are listed) TAGS and make sure you do tag all 15. Some of them are not getting tagged. Here is the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084443&sr=8-4

*Preferred Tags*: drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

NEW PEOPLE, Here are my older books to tag and like if you would please:

Again: PLEASE FOLLOW DIRECTIONS. Do NOT just pick tags randomly. Please DO use at 15 tags for each book. tt is easiest, but if you insist on tagging each one separately you will need to click SEE ALL TAGS and then make sure you CLICK ON BOTH PAGE 1 and 2.

*Gastien Part 1: The Cost of the Dream* (please do NOT use the tags above. Use the tags listed below the links and use the tt method for your ease)

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-1 Kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-1 Paperback

*Preferred tags for Gastien Part 1*: family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

*Gastien Part 2: From Dream to Destiny* (please do NOT use the tags above. Use the tags listed below the links and use the tt method for your ease)

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-2 Kindle See directions above in red, but use the tags below please for Part 2

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-2 Paperback

*Preferred tags for Gastien Part 2*: french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland


----------



## seventhspell

I'm caught up and new for me today were, 

Jonathan Winn
Tmarchini
garam81 new one
James Stone
KaraKing
J. Jack Bergeron
reneepawlish
SheilaMarie tagged what was there
Craig Halloran
PaigeAspen


My links are in my signature line thanks for any tags back


----------



## Craig Halloran

Oh man, this is great. Thanks for the tags and likes everyone.

I am working it forward from my first post on 1017. It seems easier to go that way and catch all the active posters as well. I have to go back and do some more likes as well. 

This thread moves fast. Hopefully I'll be caught up soon.


----------



## Stephen Penner

Just liked & tagged:

Caddy Rowland
Annie Rayburn
Jonathan Winn
Elizabeth Darcy
J. Jack Bergeron
Vincent Bivona
Kristine Cayne
Annalynne Thorne
Craig Halloran
Gayle Ramage
Lee William Tisler
Regan Wolfram
Jodi Ralston
Kara King

Would love some tag-love, especially a new tag on all my books: "ring of fire publishing". Thanks!


----------



## AuthorVincent

All caught up! Yes! Today was easy!

Here are mine to like and tag:

The Journal of Peter Rubin: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007M5MQWG

Second Coming: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005POWQT4


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones and all caught up.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella

All caught up!

Thanks for the tag backs!


----------



## LateNightMike

All caught up!  See you next week!

Mike


----------



## leearco

Please tag and like my new one


----------



## Amyshojai

leearco, got your new one tagged.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up!

Thanks for tags back!


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up with tags and likes for today. Tag and like ya tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

Please tag and "like" Seattle On Ice and Billionaires, Bullets, Exploding Monkeys.

Oh, and check out the new BBEM cover!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Tess St John said:


> Any tags for my books are appreciated!!


Just tagged your book, Tess. Mine are in signature for those who have not tagged yet. I will reciprocate the tagging favor. 
Thanks.


----------



## Rick Chesler

Aloha all, I have a new 99 cent short story just up that needs tagging and Likes:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Most-Dangerous-Reality-ebook/dp/B0088GGSX6/ref=la_B003FCB35G_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1338904704&sr=1-4

Ready to return the favor, thanks in advance!


----------



## reneepawlish

I've been liking and tagging like crazy    Do people go back previous pages and tag or should I add my books again?
Thanks,
Renee Pawlish


----------



## Amyshojai

reneepawlish said:


> I've been liking and tagging like crazy  Do people go back previous pages and tag or should I add my books again?
> Thanks,
> Renee Pawlish


Renee, add your books to your signature so that each time you post (often I'll just post "still caught up" or "got the new ones" every so often) folks will see your books and recognize if they've got you yet. I think the "regular" taggers make a point to check in every day while others it's once a week. But by all means, list your books again. I just check from the last post that I made forward (not back) so when you get new books I'd miss previous posts. Does that help?


----------



## leearco

Amyshojai said:


> leearco, got your new one tagged.


Thank you.

Have got all yours.


----------



## kahuna

Rick Chesler

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## JonDavis1

Okay, I tagged three here for the moment. Great idea. But it will take a bit.  

David 'Half-Orc' Dalglish (Yay, a new fantasy series to read, been too long!)

Jack Bergeron 

Stephen Penner

There will be more tagging in the coming days.


----------



## Amyshojai

JonDavis1, got you tagged...and all caught up.


----------



## E.M. Leya

New Release! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00896LP1A
Thanks everyone. I am almost caught up with the new. What I don't get tonight I will tomorrow.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

leearco (new book)
Rick Chesler (new book)
JonDavis1
E.M. Leya

Stephen Penner: can you post a link to "ring of fire publishing"?


----------



## theaatkinson

caught up again. Thanks to everyone for tagging me


----------



## ScottC

Got the new folks for me

Sheila Marie
Rick Chesler
Leearco
Jon Davis1
J. Jack Bergeron
Late Night Mike
Craig H
Carolyn Evens - Dean

Donna G - I did not see any LIKE button or tags on either of your books.

Would appreciate LIKES and the following tt's

young adult, dystopian, adventure, post-apocalyptic, science fiction, Lord of the Flies, scott cramer, dystopia, action

Thanks

http://www.amazon.com/Night-Purple-Moon-ebook/dp/B007OVUPXU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1333803865&sr=1-1


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged up for today!

-----------------

Mine for the new people:

The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia
Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Caddy

All caught up, including taggng "Ring of Fire Publishing" for each of Penner's. 
Thank you for all of the tags on my new book!

New book this month:

Please copy tags, go to link, hit "like" if you would, and then type "tt" and paste the copied tags, making sure you copy the complete words so that you don't tag a partial word. If you do not use this method, please click on SEE ALL (however many are listed) TAGS and make sure you do tag all 15. Some of them are not getting tagged. Here is the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084443&sr=8-4

*Preferred Tags*: drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

NEW PEOPLE, Here are my older books to tag and like if you would please:

Again: PLEASE FOLLOW DIRECTIONS. Do NOT just pick tags randomly. Please DO use at 15 tags for each book. tt is easiest, but if you insist on tagging each one separately you will need to click SEE ALL TAGS and then make sure you CLICK ON BOTH PAGE 1 and 2.

*Gastien Part 1: The Cost of the Dream* (please do NOT use the tags above. Use the tags listed below the links and use the tt method for your ease)

*http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-1 Kindle*

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-1 Paperback

*Preferred tags for Gastien Part * 1: family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

*Gastien Part 2: From Dream to Destiny* (please do NOT use the tags above. Use the tags listed below the links and use the tt method for your ease)

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-2 Kindle See directions above in red, but use the tags below please for Part 2

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-2 Paperback

*Preferred tags for Gastien Part 2*: french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland


----------



## kahuna

JonDavis1
EM Leya

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## RuthNestvold

Hi Everyone! It's been a while, but I was extremely busy getting the next book out. And now it's available! I'd really appreciate some tag love for Shadow of Stone. 

My books and preferred tags:

NEW

"Shadow of Stone": arthurian fiction, arthurian legend, britain, dark ages, epic fantasy, fantasy, historical fantasy, isolde, king arthur, combat, love story, pendragon chronicles, sub-roman britain, yseult, arthurian

http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Stone-Pendragon-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B0088ZJZBO/

My older books

"The Future, Imperfect: Short Stories": science fiction, near-future, cyberpunk, dystopia, dystopian, near future, dystopian fiction, short stories

http://www.amazon.com/Future-Imperfect-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B007JBG84U/

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": Arthurian, Arthurian fiction, historical fantasy, epic fantasy, fantasy, King Arthur, Tristan and Isolde, Dark Ages, Sub-Roman Britain, celtic, Britain, Ireland

http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/

"Dragon Time and Other Stories": fantasy, fantasy short story, YA fantasy, dragons, witches, princess, fairy tales, young adult, historical fantasy, magic, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Time-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B006UMIU8G/

"Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology, sci-fi romance, novella, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/

"Never Ever After": fantasy, fantasy short story, fairy tales, celtic, legends, revisionist fairy tales, irish legends, Cinderella, Faerie, short stories

http://www.amazon.com/Never-Ever-After-Stories-ebook/dp/B0072V9HDQ/

Now I will go back five or so pages and try to get all the new people and books since I last visited!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up!


----------



## RuthNestvold

Could you get my new one, Shadow of Stone, Amy? I got your new one since my last visit too.  

Still working through the last five pages. Lot of new stuff since the last time I stopped by!


----------



## Amyshojai

Ruth, got it! Gorgeous cover.


----------



## RuthNestvold

Thank you, Amy! 

I have to take a break from tagging for dinner, but I'll get back to it tomorrow. Here's who I got so far: 

wolfrom
Nicole Ciacchella
Grace Elliot
Kristine Cayne
Jedidiah
theaatkinson
Thayer Berlyn
Harriet Schultz
seventhspell
Caddy
Amyshojai
Jodi
Hosanna
J.A. McCorkle
herocious
Jonathan Winn


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up again...sure is quicker when I come by each day!!!  

Tags back are much appreciated!!!

Hope everyone has a Wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## KaraKing

All caught up!!! Here is the rest of the people I have tagged....

Jonathan Winn
Toni D
Seventh Spell
Harriet S
Thayer B
Jedidiah
Kristine Cayne
Jena H (also voted down spam)
Kathryn YAFR
T Marchini
Thea A
Adam Kieiel
Herocious
JA McCorkle
Wolfrom
Gayle R
J Jack Bergeron

It feels good to be all caught up!

Would love some tags in return for my first book, "The Power of the Pussy" below. Please don't tag sex education, I don't know why that's there. Also, if you can, try to add the tags at the end of the list (books for women, books for single women), I would appreciate it.

Thanks everyone! Have a great week...


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up. 

Tags especially welcome for the first two books in my signature - 
Hope's Betrayal and Eulogy's Secret.


----------



## Jena H

Been gone a few days, but now I've caught back up.  Hopefully I'll be able to check more often now.


----------



## Ed_ODell

All,

Got sidetracked by work over the past few weeks. I tagged everyone on the last 5 pages, and I'll be working my way back to my previous post.

Welcome, new authors and readers. Thank you for your continued participation in this thread!

Regards,

Ed O'Dell


----------



## JonDavis1

Okay, did a few more today...and promptly lost who I tagged, but Im going to continue tomorrow and get some more tagging done. (And if I see that Ive already tagged them I'll write up the list I lost when I forgot to post before I uhm...collapsed the window.


----------



## AuthorVincent

Allrightythen. All caught up.

Here are mine to like and tag:

The Journal of Peter Rubin: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007M5MQWG

Second Coming: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005POWQT4


----------



## reneepawlish

Amy, thanks - can you (or anyone) tell me how they add their books to the signature.  As I recall, it took me forever to do this as I had to resize all my covers and then figure out the html - is there any easier way?
Thanks!


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All tagged up for today


----------



## Wyatt North

I also haven't checked in for awhile. Just caught up. Lots of tags...

I have a few new ones in my signature. The first one is currently free to download if folks are interested. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0088S63GQ/


----------



## Amyshojai

Wyatt, welcome back--got the new one tagged. All caught up.


----------



## kahuna

Wyatt North

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Caught up to here!

Thanks for the tags everyone!


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up...

Wyatt, there are no tags on the last book in your siggy!

Thanks for tags back!!!


----------



## Jonathan Winn

Sounding like an echo here, but ... caught up.  Added tags for a tag less "Catholic Saints Prayer Book", I think (don't remember the author):  Christianity, Catholic Saints, prayer, etc and so on.  Hope that was alright.  

Tags for my book "Martuk ... The Holy":  horror, immortal, immortality, Priests, kindle ebooks, paranormal, novel, indie, indie writer, Paris, literary fiction, kindle books for 2 99 or less, historical fiction, ancient world, Jonathan Winn

Thank you!


----------



## friedgreen

All tagged up


----------



## Craig Halloran

I've gone from this point back to 1016 tagging and liking. 

I enjoy seeing the other works and covers of all my fellow writers. 

It's amazing what you can pick up while zooming through a process like this. All of the tag categories are incredible.

Thanks again!


----------



## Anne James

Ok, just caught up! I like and tagged:
Ruth Nestvold (New one)
Kara King
Jon Davis
J. Jack Bergeron
Wyatt North
Annie Rayburn
Craig Halloran
Lee William Tisler (New one)
Mike Attebery
Rick Chelser
Renee Pawlish
Sheila Marie
Kate Salidas
Annalynne Thomas
Regan Wolfrom
Gayle Ramage
James Stone

I hope to see my numbers climb, too! Thanks!

J.A.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up, got the new ones.

Thanks everyone.
G x


----------



## RuthNestvold

Took me a while, but now I'm all caught up to here. 

I'd really appreciate some tag love for my NEW book, Shadow of Stone:

"Shadow of Stone": arthurian fiction, arthurian legend, britain, dark ages, epic fantasy, fantasy, historical fantasy, isolde, king arthur, combat, love story, pendragon chronicles, sub-roman britain, yseult, arthurian

http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Stone-Pendragon-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B0088ZJZBO/

For newbies, my older books:

"The Future, Imperfect: Short Stories": science fiction, near-future, cyberpunk, dystopia, dystopian, near future, dystopian fiction, short stories

http://www.amazon.com/Future-Imperfect-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B007JBG84U/

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": Arthurian, Arthurian fiction, historical fantasy, epic fantasy, fantasy, King Arthur, Tristan and Isolde, Dark Ages, Sub-Roman Britain, celtic, Britain, Ireland

http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/

"Dragon Time and Other Stories": fantasy, fantasy short story, YA fantasy, dragons, witches, princess, fairy tales, young adult, historical fantasy, magic, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Time-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B006UMIU8G/

"Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology, sci-fi romance, novella, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/

"Never Ever After": fantasy, fantasy short story, fairy tales, celtic, legends, revisionist fairy tales, irish legends, Cinderella, Faerie, short stories

http://www.amazon.com/Never-Ever-After-Stories-ebook/dp/B0072V9HDQ/

Thanks in advance for the tags!


----------



## Craig Allen

Wow, we got some new faces.  Took me a bit, but I'm caught up.

Thanks for the tags and likes everyone.


----------



## martyinmaui

Yea - all caught up again.

Thanks very much to everyone who has tagged/liked my books


----------



## kahuna

Ruth Nestvold

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Patty Jansen

I have put up a teaser story for the trilogy



I'm also trying to make this free. It's free at Kobo

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Icefire/book-WX-Y7W9zP0-TAPyIwFwcGw/page1.html?s=SQi70NBe3Ey3KWScFBSM3A&r=4

and Smashwords

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/164630

Still waiting for B & N etc.


----------



## RuthNestvold

I just tattled on you, Patty.  Maybe it will help!


----------



## Caddy

Got everyone's new books, congrats. And got new people or people returning. Welcome.
Thank you for all of the tags on my new book!

New book this month:

Please copy tags, go to link, hit "like" if you would, and then type "tt" and paste the copied tags, making sure you copy the complete words so that you don't tag a partial word. If you do not use this method, please click on SEE ALL (however many are listed) TAGS and make sure you do tag all 15. Some of them are not getting tagged. Here is the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084443&sr=8-4

*Preferred Tags*: drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

NEW PEOPLE, Here are my older books to tag and like if you would please:

Again: PLEASE FOLLOW DIRECTIONS. Do NOT just pick tags randomly. Please DO use at 15 tags for each book. tt is easiest, but if you insist on tagging each one separately you will need to click SEE ALL TAGS and then make sure you CLICK ON BOTH PAGE 1 and 2.

*Gastien Part 1: The Cost of the Dream * (please do NOT use the tags above. Use the tags listed below the links and use the tt method for your ease)

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-1 Kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-1 Paperback

*Preferred tags for Gastien Part 1*: family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

*Gastien Part 2: From Dream to Destiny * (please do NOT use the tags above. Use the tags listed below the links and use the tt method for your ease)

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-2 Kindle See directions above in red, but use the tags below please for Part 2

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-2 Paperback

*Preferred tags for Gastien Part 2*: french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up...thanks for tags back.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

RuthNestvold (new book)
Wyatt North (new books)
Patty Jansen


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up.
Tag y'all later


----------



## kahuna

Patty Jansen

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## JessicaVane

Whew, all caught up! My big thanks to anyone using the TT method, I'm a SAHM looking after a toddler and get interrupted a lot.

Any "Likes" and tagging for my newest book greatly appreciated.



double-penetration, dp, lactation erotica, mfm, pregnancy erotica, threeway, threesome, fetish, menage, pregnancy, erotica, pregnancy sex, explicit erotica


----------



## D.A. Boulter

reneepawlish said:


> Amy, thanks - can you (or anyone) tell me how they add their books to the signature. As I recall, it took me forever to do this as I had to resize all my covers and then figure out the html - is there any easier way?
> Thanks!


Here's the link to the tutorial: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,46766.0.html

All caught up. Nice to see new faces ... covers.

My books:

http://www.amazon.com/Enemy-of-Korgan-ebook/dp/B007F2VAS2
science fiction, scifi, betrayal, spy, adventure, action, undercover, speculative fiction, sci-fi, sf, loyalty

http://www.amazon.com/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasting-ebook/dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## Jonathan Winn

Some MORE new faces. How wonderful!  All caught up.  

Tags for my book "Martuk ... The Holy":  horror, immortal, immortality, Priests, kindle ebooks, paranormal, novel, indie, indie writer, Paris, literary fiction, kindle books for 2 99 or less, historical fiction, ancient world, Jonathan Winn

Thank you!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up! 
Thanks for the return tags.
G x


----------



## leearco

Caught up

Thanks to those regulars who have tagged my new one


----------



## wolfrom

All caught up with sore fingers. 

I'm hoping people might consider liking and tagging a story that will be free this weekend: The Footnote (Wolfrom Writes)

And the perennial tag trollop: High Times at the Sixth Annual Succubus Sisters Garage and Bake Sale

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught the new ones. All caught up.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Tagged you Patty. Like you, I posted a teaser short story and am waiting for Amazon to drop its minimum 99cent price to match Smashwords' free. Frustrating!



Patty Jansen said:


> I have put up a teaser story for the trilogy
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also trying to make this free. It's free at Kobo
> 
> http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Icefire/book-WX-Y7W9zP0-TAPyIwFwcGw/page1.html?s=SQi70NBe3Ey3KWScFBSM3A&r=4
> 
> and Smashwords
> 
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/164630
> 
> Still waiting for B & N etc.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Yikes. I don't check in for a few days while visiting the astounding, over the top mansions of Newport, RI and find four pages of new posts to tag.
Done today:
Carolyn Evans-Dean
Sheila Marie
Craig Halloran
Katie Salidas
Paige Aspen
Tess St. John (I'm part of your romance forum)
Stephen Penner
Rick Chessler
Ruth Nestvold
Wyatt North
Jessica Vane

Thank you to all who have already tagged and liked my book. If you haven't done it yet, go to:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella

All caught up.  Thanks to everyone for tagging The Eye of the Beholder!


----------



## Jena H

Tagged to here.  Thanks to all, and enjoy the weekend.


----------



## JonDavis1

Okay,

The following are tagged: 
Patty Jansen
Harriet Shultz
Elizabeth Darcy
Dana Hayes

more tomorrow


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Caught the new ones for Patti and Ruth!



Thanks!


----------



## theaatkinson

caught up for now. Thanks again for all the return tags.


----------



## mdotterer

I've been gone for a while - lots of new authors and books! I'm caught up to the last five pages and would love some new tagging on my books. Today I tagged:

Harriet Schultz
Regan Wolfrom
Delilah Fawkes, Erika Foster
Jessica Vane
Patty Jansen (I'm surprised I missed one!)
Marquita Herald
J. A. McCorkle
Kara King
Ruth Nestvold
Scott Cramer
Thea Atkinson (Oh my gosh - I had to buy that Throwing Clay Shadows. It sounds awesome!)
Emma Marie Leya, E.M. Leya
Jon Davis
Rick Chesler
Alan Baxter, Rick Chesler
Lee William Tisler
Michael E. Grant
Tessa Stokes
Annie Rayburn
Tess St. John
Elizabeth Darcy
Vincent Bivona
Vincent Bivona, Melissa Maiello
David G. Pearce, Ann Madden-Walsh
Tracy Sumner, Jayne Ormerod
Kristine Cayne
Jedidiah Behe
Caddy Rowland
Katie Salidas
Jonathan Winn
Mr. J. Jack Bergeron
Craig Halloran
Craig Halloran, Ernie Chan
Sheila Marie
Carolyn Evans-Dean
Renée Pawlish
Grace Elliot


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

JessicaVane
wolfrom


----------



## Tonya

Tagged/liked the following:

Emma Marie
theaatkinson
ScottC
M. G. Scarsbrook
Caddy new one
RuthNestvold
Tess St John
Grace Elliot
JonDavis1
AuthorVincent
Jonathan Winn
Patty Jansen
wolfrom
Harriet Schultz
mdotterer

If you are NOT on this list, that means that I have already got you Have a great weekend! And appreciate the tags/likes back


----------



## theaatkinson

mdotterer said:


> I've been gone for a while - lots of new authors and books! I'm caught up to the last five pages and would love some new tagging on my books. Today I tagged:
> 
> Harriet Schultz
> Regan Wolfrom
> Delilah Fawkes, Erika Foster
> Jessica Vane
> Patty Jansen (I'm surprised I missed one!)
> Marquita Herald
> J. A. McCorkle
> Kara King
> Ruth Nestvold
> Scott Cramer
> Thea Atkinson (Oh my gosh - I had to buy that Throwing Clay Shadows. It sounds awesome!)
> Emma Marie Leya, E.M. Leya
> Jon Davis
> Rick Chesler
> Alan Baxter, Rick Chesler
> Lee William Tisler
> Michael E. Grant
> Tessa Stokes
> Annie Rayburn
> Tess St. John
> Elizabeth Darcy
> Vincent Bivona
> Vincent Bivona, Melissa Maiello
> David G. Pearce, Ann Madden-Walsh
> Tracy Sumner, Jayne Ormerod
> Kristine Cayne
> Jedidiah Behe
> Caddy Rowland
> Katie Salidas
> Jonathan Winn
> Mr. J. Jack Bergeron
> Craig Halloran
> Craig Halloran, Ernie Chan
> Sheila Marie
> Carolyn Evans-Dean
> Renée Pawlish
> Grace Elliot





mdotterer said:


> I've been gone for a while - lots of new authors and books! I'm caught up to the last five pages and would love some new tagging on my books. Today I tagged:
> 
> Thea Atkinson (Oh my gosh - I had to buy that Throwing Clay Shadows. It sounds awesome!)


GRACIOUS!! Wow. Thanks. teehee. it's not a big seller, so I'm grateful. I hope you like it. *nervous squirming*


----------



## AuthorVincent

Awesome to see some new faces!!!!

Tonya: FYI The link in your signature for Splitsville is down.

Here are mine to like and tag:

Second Coming: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005POWQT4

The Journal of Peter Rubin: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007M5MQWG


----------



## Caddy

All caught up. Congrats.

*********************Attention Please: New Paperback as of June 9th for Tristan Michel***********************
*Please use the same tags as for Tristan Michel for Kindle. You will find the tags and links below.*

New book this month:

Please copy tags, go to link, hit "like" if you would, and then type "tt" and paste the copied tags, making sure you copy the complete words so that you don't tag a partial word. If you do not use this method, please click on SEE ALL (however many are listed) TAGS and make sure you do tag all 15. Some of them are not getting tagged. Here is the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084443&sr=8-4

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-Gastien/dp/1477495592/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1339249069&sr=8-1 *This is the new paperback as of Saturday June 9th.*

*Preferred Tags*: drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

NEW PEOPLE, Here are my older books to tag and like if you would please:

Again: PLEASE FOLLOW DIRECTIONS. Do NOT just pick tags randomly. Please DO use at 15 tags for each book. tt is easiest, but if you insist on tagging each one separately you will need to click SEE ALL TAGS and then make sure you CLICK ON BOTH PAGE 1 and 2.

*Gastien Part 1: The Cost of the Dream* (please do NOT use the tags above. Use the tags listed below the links and use the tt method for your ease)

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-1 Kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-1 Paperback

*Preferred tags for Gastien Part 1*: family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

*Gastien Part 2: From Dream to Destiny * (please do NOT use the tags above. Use the tags listed below the links and use the tt method for your ease)

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-2 Kindle See directions above in red, but use the tags below please for Part 2

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-2 Paperback

*Preferred tags for Gastien Part 2*: french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland


----------



## kahuna

All Caught Up

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Jedidiah

Got all the new faces:

Stephen Penner
RuthNestvold
leearco - new book
Rick Chesler
Patty Jansen
Wyatt North
Ed_Odell
mdotterer
JonDavis1
Harriet Schultz
Jessica Vane


----------



## JessicaVane

All caught up. 

Tonya, in my other life I belong to a bead society and send out the meeting reminder emails so I mentioned "Bead of Doubt" and "Carpe Bead'em". Not sure how many of our people have e-readers, but I hope you'll get some sales out of it.


----------



## Weirdling

Caught up to here.

If you want, please consider tagging my book:

_Letters of the Dead:_

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0083VL6A6/?tag=kbpst-20

_Letters of the Dead tags:_

fantasy, magic, weird fantasy, coming of age, psychopomp, dead, war

Letters of the Dead is the main one I want tagged, but if you want to, you can tag The One Who Sees also. Thanks!

_The One Who Sees:_

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0060RGBLY/?tag=kbpst-20

_The One Who Sees Tags:_

mythic fantasy, fantasy, weird fantasy, sacrifice, magic, war

Thanks,
Jodi


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Harriet Schultz said:


> Thank you to all who have already tagged and liked my book. If you haven't done it yet, go to:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2


Just tagged you Harriet .My books are in signature for those who have not done it. Please do as many as you can. I will reciprocate your tagging and liking favor. Thanks.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up. 

The links are in my signature - thanks for all the return tags.
G x


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up to here. Thanks everyone for taggin' and likin'


----------



## Jonathan Winn

All caught up.  Some very good covers to oooo and aahhhhh over.  

For Martuk:  horror, immortal, immortality, Priests, kindle ebooks, paranormal, novel, indie, indie writer, Paris, literary fiction, kindle books for 2 99 or less, historical fiction, ancient world, Jonathan Winn

Thank you!


----------



## martyinmaui

Caught up again, I tagged a few new (to me) books so in case someone hasn't made it to mine yet here are the links. For all of you who have, thanks so much for the tags and likes!

Stepping Stones to Greater Resilience
http://www.amazon.com/Stepping-Stones-Greater-Resilience-ebook/dp/B007VEU8FU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1335452143&sr=1-1

Inspirational Words of Wisdom for Challenging Times
http://www.amazon.com/Inspirational-Words-Wisdom-Challenging-ebook/dp/B007WZ5NEY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336429680&sr=8-1


----------



## Tonya

AuthorVincent said:


> Awesome to see some new faces!!!!
> 
> Tonya: FYI The link in your signature for Splitsville is down.
> 
> Here are mine to like and tag:
> 
> Second Coming: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005POWQT4
> 
> The Journal of Peter Rubin: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007M5MQWG


THANK YOU so much for telling me! Most people wouldn't do that. Thank you so much!! I really appreciate your kindness.


----------



## Tonya

JessicaVane said:


> All caught up.
> 
> Tonya, in my other life I belong to a bead society and send out the meeting reminder emails so I mentioned "Bead of Doubt" and "Carpe Bead'em". Not sure how many of our people have e-readers, but I hope you'll get some sales out of it.


JESSICA!! Thank you so much!!! Carpe Bead 'em did make #1 on Movers and Shakers and sold over 36k copies. So I'm sure you helped with that!!! Thank you so much! Bead of Doubt is a mini-mystery of my new series starting with Strung out to Die, but that is with agent....sigh...and we know how that goes.....

Thank you so much for telling me that! You made my week!


----------



## Tonya

Just tagged:
author vincent, jessica vane, jodi

All caught up.
I just released A CHARMING CRIME so I would appreciate likes and tags if possible. Have a great day!


----------



## Wyatt North

Jonathan Winn, thanks for adding tags! Someone Catholic Saints Prayer Book is now #1 in the Catholic category. Wow.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Tonya (new book)


----------



## Holly A Hook

I'm looking to rearrange the tags on Tempest, my first book.  I think I have all the wrong tags on it and it's killed sales.

Please tag "paranormal romance, teen, thriller, fantasy, young adult, paranormal, romance" and uncheck/vote down all the other boxes if you can.  I definitely need to get rid of the "99 cent" tag and anything that says "juvenile" or "children" on it.  Thanks!  I will reciprocate.


----------



## Amyshojai

Holly, got you tagged as requested.


----------



## Bertagnole

Could I get some tags and likes on my first young adult novel? Thanks! Returning the favor as I work my way down the list.

http://www.amazon.com/THE-CHALLENGE-Revolution-Series-ebook/dp/B008A7W8B4/ref=dp_return_1?ie=UTF8&n=133140011&s=digital-text


----------



## Jonathan Winn

Wyatt North said:


> Jonathan Winn, thanks for adding tags! Someone Catholic Saints Prayer Book is now #1 in the Catholic category. Wow.


How cool! My pleasure.


----------



## Jonathan Winn

Holly, Got you tagged.

Bertagnole, got you Liked and Tagged as well.

To the Author who has the "Splitsville" book -- forgive me if your name's escaping me now --, I can't find a link to it.  It keeps going to the book listed before it (meaning one of your books is coming up twice).

That being said, all caught up!

For Martuk:  horror, immortal, immortality, Priests, kindle ebooks, paranormal, novel, indie, indie writer, Paris, literary fiction, kindle books for 2 99 or less, historical fiction, ancient world, Jonathan Winn

Thank you!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Been gone 3 weeks, so am catching up.  Some folks below have recent books but I've gotten your previous books in the past.

RuthN - X2
KaraKind X1
GraceElliot X1
Ed_ODell
JonDavis
AuthorVincent x2
JJackBergeron X1
WyattNorth x1
Hosanna x1
Jonathan Winn x1
CraigH x3

More catch up tomorrow.

Books are in my sig line.  Have a great Sunday.  Thanks y'awl.


----------



## RuthNestvold

All caught up to here! And I voted down a couple of tags for you, Holly. Hope it helps!

I'd really appreciate some tag love for my NEW book, Shadow of Stone:

"Shadow of Stone": arthurian fiction, arthurian legend, britain, dark ages, epic fantasy, fantasy, historical fantasy, isolde, king arthur, combat, love story, pendragon chronicles, sub-roman britain, yseult, arthurian

http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Stone-Pendragon-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B0088ZJZBO/

For newbies, my older books:

"The Future, Imperfect: Short Stories": science fiction, near-future, cyberpunk, dystopia, dystopian, near future, dystopian fiction, short stories

http://www.amazon.com/Future-Imperfect-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B007JBG84U/

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": Arthurian, Arthurian fiction, historical fantasy, epic fantasy, fantasy, King Arthur, Tristan and Isolde, Dark Ages, Sub-Roman Britain, celtic, Britain, Ireland

http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/

"Dragon Time and Other Stories": fantasy, fantasy short story, YA fantasy, dragons, witches, princess, fairy tales, young adult, historical fantasy, magic, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Time-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B006UMIU8G/

"Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology, sci-fi romance, novella, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/

"Never Ever After": fantasy, fantasy short story, fairy tales, celtic, legends, revisionist fairy tales, irish legends, Cinderella, Faerie, short stories

http://www.amazon.com/Never-Ever-After-Stories-ebook/dp/B0072V9HDQ/

Thanks in advance for the tags!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Tonya said:


> THANK YOU so much for telling me! Most people wouldn't do that. Thank you so much!! I really appreciate your kindness.


Hi there, the link for "Tricked out toolbox" takes me to a different book - just so you know.!

My links are in my signature, thank you.
Grace x


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Caught up with two or three new ones today!

Thanks for boosting my tags, too!


----------



## kahuna

Bertangole
Wyatt North

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Tonya

liam.judge said:


> TAGGED:
> 
> Tonya (new book)


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Tonya

New to me, liked, and tagged
Jonathan Winn, Bertagnole, Holly A Hook, Wyatt North

Please like and tag new book A CHARMING CRIME. Thanks so much


----------



## JonDavis1

Okay, tagged the following:

Marlene Dotterer
Greg Bresiger
Tonya Kappes and buying the Charming Crime book. It's intriguing! 
Thea Atkinson
Jessica Vane
Jodi Ralston
Dr. Sukhraj S. Dhillon
Jonathon Winn
Marquita Herald
Holly Hook
Amyshojai
E.L. Bertagnole
Ruth Nestvold
Barbara Ebel
Grace Elliot
Hosanna


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.

*Caddy*, got your new one w/ preferred tags.

*Thea A*, your link to Clay Shadows is the UK version, and many of us can't tag UK books.

*Bertagnole*, you might want to check your book description. One of the sentences begins "when challenged run a youth service..." It doesn't make much sense.

*Tonya*, not only does the Splitsville link still bring up Never Tell Your Dreams, but there is NO link at all for Happy New Life. Just FYI.


----------



## Tonya

JonDavis1 said:


> Okay, tagged the following:
> 
> Marlene Dotterer
> Greg Bresiger
> Tonya Kappes and buying the Charming Crime book. It's intriguing!
> Thea Atkinson
> Jessica Vane
> Jodi Ralston
> Dr. Sukhraj S. Dhillon
> Jonathon Winn
> Marquita Herald
> Holly Hook
> Amyshojai
> E.L. Bertagnole
> Ruth Nestvold
> Barbara Ebel
> Grace Elliot
> Hosanna


*hand to heart* Thank you so much!! I'm so grateful!


----------



## Tonya

Jena H said:


> *Tonya*, not only does the Splitsville link still bring up Never Tell Your Dreams, but there is NO link at all for Happy New Life. Just FYI.


EECK!! Going to fix it. Thank you so much!


----------



## JonDavis1

Tonya said:


> *hand to heart* Thank you so much!! I'm so grateful!


You're very welcome. I've also decided that any books I do buy, I'll be giving a review. (Promise, it'll be honest!)


----------



## Tonya

JonDavis1 said:


> You're very welcome. I've also decided that any books I do buy, I'll be giving a review. (Promise, it'll be honest!)


I wouldn't ask for anything different. Thank you so much!


----------



## Holly A Hook

I tagged everyone who posted after me, and will continue to tag.  


Still looking to change the dominant tags on Tempest, my first book.

Please tag "paranormal romance, teen, thriller, fantasy, young adult, paranormal, romance" and uncheck/vote down all the other boxes if you can.  I want my tags to match those of the top sellers in my genre.  Thanks!  I will reciprocate.


----------



## kahuna

Holly A. Hook

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught for now. Tag everyone later.


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up!


----------



## A. Rosaria

All tagged up.


----------



## CarolBurnside/AnnieRayburn

Dub said:


> Please tag and "like" Seattle On Ice and Billionaires, Bullets, Exploding Monkeys.
> 
> Oh, and check out the new BBEM cover!


Where's the links/url's?


----------



## CarolBurnside/AnnieRayburn

I'm all caught up again. Just did pgs 1017 - here.

NOTE TO NEWCOMERS: clicking 'agree with these tags' does not add tags. Please copy and paste the list given in the tag box which opens when you hit tt on the book page.

Click on books in sig line below. Tags for...
INSIGHT:  
contemporary, romance, soul mate, short story, kindle under a dollar, love story, sci-fi romance, erotic, telepathy, cheap kindle books, bargain books, $0.99, kindle cheap read, series, sf romance, indie

PHANTOMS & FANTASIES
contemporary, romance, soul mate, novella, love story, sci-fi romance, erotic, telepathy, cheap kindle books, bargain books, $1.99, kindle cheap read, series, sf romance, indie

BITTERSWEET OBSESSIONS
contemporary, romance, soul mate, love story, sci-fi romance, erotic, telepathy, cheap kindle books, sexual surrogates, series, sf romance, Annie Rayburn

I'll check back for more to tag in a couple days.


----------



## theaatkinson

Jena H said:


> Caught up again.
> 
> *Caddy*, got your new one w/ preferred tags.
> 
> *Thea A*, your link to Clay Shadows is the UK version, and many of us can't tag UK books.
> 
> *Bertagnole*, you might want to check your book description. One of the sentences begins "when challenged run a youth service..." It doesn't make much sense.
> 
> *Tonya*, not only does the Splitsville link still bring up Never Tell Your Dreams, but there is NO link at all for Happy New Life. Just FYI.


Oh dear. Well, thanks. Gotta go fix that. Much appreciated


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All tagged up once again!


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Caught up,

cheers,

Adam.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Holly A Hook
Bertagnole


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella

I'm all caught up.  Thanks to everyone for tagging my book.


----------



## seventhspell

Hi caught up with, 
leearco new one good luck
Rick Chesler new one good luck
JonDavis1
E.M. Leya new one good luck
RuthNestvold new one good luck
KaraKing
Patty Jansen teaser story
Bertagnole


My links are in my signature line thanks for any tags back


----------



## SheilaMarie

Hi, This is my second book,

http://www.amazon.com/Hollow-Beings-ebook/dp/B008AF035Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1339438053&sr=8-1&keywords=hollow+beings

These are the tags that I put incase you can't see it,

hollow, beings, vampire mystery, genre fiction, occult fiction, sisters, short fiction, vampire hunter, short story


----------



## Amyshojai

Sheila, got it tagged. All caught up.


----------



## AuthorVincent

All caught up!

Here are mine to tag:

Second Coming: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005POWQT4/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

The Journal of Peter Rubin: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B007M5MQWG/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Except for erotica, am caught up!

Caddy, paperback.
Jodi x2
Tonya, A Charming Crime
HollyAHook, did request
Bertagnole x1
A. Rosaria - Do Not Open could use some more tags!
theaatkinson x8
NicoleC x1
SheilaMarie x1

Books for tagging are in sig line.  Much appreciated.


----------



## kahuna

Sheila Marie ~

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## leearco

seventhspell said:


> Hi caught up with,
> leearco new one good luck
> Rick Chesler new one good luck
> JonDavis1
> E.M. Leya new one good luck
> RuthNestvold new one good luck
> KaraKing
> Patty Jansen teaser story
> Bertagnole
> 
> My links are in my signature line thanks for any tags back


Thanks


----------



## mdotterer

Caught up once again. Today I tagged:
Sheila Marie
E.L. Bertagnole
Holly Hook
Kirk Dougal, Michele Acker
Jodi Ralston
Tonya Kappes

Thanks everybody who got my books.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up! 

thanks for the return likes and tags.
My links are in the signature line.
G x


----------



## Holly A Hook

I just got caught up and tagged everyone who posted after my last post.  

For anyone who's new, I'm looking to tag Tempest "paranormal romance, teen, paranormal, romance, fantasy, thriller"

Also, please vote down the other tags as they're causing my book to end up in the wrong categories on Amazon.  Tempest is sitting under Childrens' Adventure with middle grade titles right now when it belongs in the Teens section.  

Thanks!


----------



## Simon Haynes

Been out of this thread for a while but it's good to see it's still running. I've just started working backwards.


----------



## Caddy

********************Attention Please: New Paperback as of June 9th for Tristan Michel**********************
*Please use the same tags as for Tristan Michel for Kindle. You will find the tags and links below.*

New kindle book this month:

Please copy tags, go to link, hit "like" if you would, and then type "tt" and paste the copied tags, making sure you copy the complete words so that you don't tag a partial word. If you do not use this method, please click on SEE ALL (however many are listed) TAGS and make sure you do tag all 15. Some of them are not getting tagged. Here is the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084443&sr=8-4

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-Gastien/dp/1477495592/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1339249069&sr=8-1 This is the new paperback as of Saturday June 9th.

*Preferred Tags*: drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

NEW PEOPLE, Here are my older books to tag and like if you would please:

Again: PLEASE FOLLOW DIRECTIONS. Do NOT just pick tags randomly. Please DO use at 15 tags for each book. tt is easiest, but if you insist on tagging each one separately you will need to click SEE ALL TAGS and then make sure you CLICK ON BOTH PAGE 1 and 2.

*Gastien Part 1: The Cost of the Dream * (please do NOT use the tags above. Use the tags listed below the links and use the tt method for your ease)

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-1 Kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-1 Paperback

*Preferred tags for Gastien Part 1*: family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

*Gastien Part 2: From Dream to Destiny* (please do NOT use the tags above. Use the tags listed below the links and use the tt method for your ease)

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-2 Kindle See directions above in red, but use the tags below please for Part 2

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-2 Paperback

Preferred tags for Gastien Part 2: french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with new books.


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Many tags needing done today - but caught up now!

The first in my Signature is still the same book, just a new cover 

Thanks for the tags, ya'll!


----------



## friedgreen

All tagged and liked


----------



## Harriet Schultz

All caught up again with the following tags and likes...thanks to those who have done the same for me!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2

JonDavis1
mdotterer
theaatkinson
jedidiah
Dr.Din
HollyHook
Bertagnole
Dr.Barbara
Annie Rayburn
Adam Kisiel
Sheila Marie
Simon Haynes


----------



## Jonathan Winn

Hey guys.  Liked and Tagged Tonya's new ones -- or new to me --, Splitsville (link worked! yay!), Ladybug Jinx, and A Brand New Life (hope I got the titles right ... Liked and Tagged nonetheless)

Also got Simon's "Hal Spacejock" series Liked and Tagged.  

Everyone else I saw were already familiar to me.

So, all caught up!

For Martuk:  horror, immortal, immortality, Priests, kindle ebooks, paranormal, novel, indie, indie writer, Paris, literary fiction, kindle books for 2 99 or less, historical fiction, ancient world, Jonathan Winn

Thank you!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Harriet Schultz said:


> All caught up again with the following tags and likes...thanks to those who have done the same for me!
> Dr.DLn
> HollyHook
> Bertagnole
> Dr.Barbara
> Annie Rayburn
> Adam Kisiel
> Sheila Marie
> Simon Haynes


Thanks Harriet. Tagged both of your books now. Mine are in signature for those who have not done it yet. I will reciprocate your tagging favor. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DonnaGalanti

Hi All
Here is who I tagged today!

Jodi Ralston
Jonathan Winn
Regan Wolfrom
Lee William Tisler
Annie Rayburn
Gayle Ramage
Caddy Rowland
Renee Pawlish
Carolyn Evans Dean
Craig Halloran
Katie Salidas
Kristin Cayne

Please tag my book here for US and super appreciate ones for UK too:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B007IIIZUO/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
and UK here:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B007IIIZUO/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Copy and paste these tags. Thanks!
suspense, dean koontz, paranormal suspense, paranormal, supernatural, horror, aliens, paranormal thriller, donna galanti, science fiction, kindle thriller, supernatural thriller, psychic powers, thrillers with good reviews, kay hooper


----------



## Jena H

Tagged up again.  Thanks, all.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning all.  Caught up.  

SimonHaynes x3 (other 2 previously).

Books are in sig line and thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## AuthorVincent

Hey everyone!

I was wondering if you could help me do something a little different today. I want to get Amazon.com to list a short story for free, so I need some help telling them that it's free elsewhere.

All you have to do is cut and paste a link, it's that simple.

Copy this link (DO NOT VISIT): 
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/house-of-justice-vincent-bivona/1109435198?ean=2940033097500

Then visit this link:
http://www.amazon.com/House-Justice-Short-Horror-ebook/dp/B006IJUOS0/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1338856378&sr=8-6

Scroll down until you see product details. There will be a blue link that says TELL US ABOUT A LOWER PRICE. Click on it. Then select WEBSITE. Paste the FIRST LINK (the one that you copied) in the box that pops up. Set the price for $0.00, as well as $0.00 for shipping.

Thank you SO much! I really appreciate it! Anyone who wants to read it free for now can do it on my website.

All tagged up btw!!!


----------



## Jonathan Winn

Vincent,

Done.  Good luck with it.


----------



## Stephen Penner

Hello, everyone!

Could you all show some tag-love for a friend of mine whose book released today?

Michelle Anderson Picarella, author of Livian

Thanks!


----------



## MAPicarella

Hi! My debut novel Livian was just released today. I'm looking forward to rolling up my sleeves and tagging your books as well. Thanks in advance for the tags!


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught for now. Tag everyone later.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up  

Tonya...when I click on NEVER TELL YOUR DREAMS in your siggy A CHARMING CRIME comes up!! Just wanted to let you know!

Thanks for tags back, everyone!


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up!


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up. 

My links are in the signature line.
thanks,
G x


----------



## RuthNestvold

All caught up to here!

I'd really appreciate some tag love for my NEW book, Shadow of Stone:

"Shadow of Stone": arthurian fiction, arthurian legend, britain, dark ages, epic fantasy, fantasy, historical fantasy, isolde, king arthur, combat, love story, pendragon chronicles, sub-roman britain, yseult, arthurian

http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Stone-Pendragon-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B0088ZJZBO/

For newbies, my older books:

"The Future, Imperfect: Short Stories": science fiction, near-future, cyberpunk, dystopia, dystopian, near future, dystopian fiction, short stories

http://www.amazon.com/Future-Imperfect-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B007JBG84U/

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": Arthurian, Arthurian fiction, historical fantasy, epic fantasy, fantasy, King Arthur, Tristan and Isolde, Dark Ages, Sub-Roman Britain, celtic, Britain, Ireland

http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/

"Dragon Time and Other Stories": fantasy, fantasy short story, YA fantasy, dragons, witches, princess, fairy tales, young adult, historical fantasy, magic, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Time-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B006UMIU8G/

"Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology, sci-fi romance, novella, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/

"Never Ever After": fantasy, fantasy short story, fairy tales, celtic, legends, revisionist fairy tales, irish legends, Cinderella, Faerie, short stories

http://www.amazon.com/Never-Ever-After-Stories-ebook/dp/B0072V9HDQ/

Thanks in advance for the tags!


----------



## Craig Halloran

Wow, 4 new pages. Getting caught up again. Woohoo!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

SheilaMarie
Simon Haynes

AuthorVincent: i copied and pasted that link for you

Stephen Penner: i tagged your friend's new book


----------



## theaatkinson

I appear to be caught up. Thanks everyone for tagging my titles below.


----------



## kahuna

Mapicarella


----------



## kahuna

mapicarella

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## GlennGamble

Hi to all,

Please tag my books by copying and pasting the following tags for each respective book below:

Bon Appetit
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YWNW0K
thriller, suspense, gambling, noir fiction, noir, suspense thriller, short stories, pulp, pulp fiction, chicago, crime fiction, crime, crime thriller, series

Prime Cut
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007TMQGSM
noir, noir fiction, thriller, suspense, crime fiction, crime, crime thriller, series, pulp, pulp fiction, hard-boiled, chicago, suspense thriller

Escape
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00597RST0
noir fiction, noir, thriller, suspense, shootout, suspense thriller, novella, pulp fiction, pulp, chicago, crime fiction, crime, crime thriller, escape, series

On the Run
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FMSFIW
noir, noir fiction, thriller, suspense thriller, suspense, novella, series, pulp fiction, pulp, crime fiction, crime thriller, chicago

James
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005XMJCAE
noir, noir fiction, thriller, suspense, suspense thriller, short stories, novella, hard-boiled, series, pulp fiction, pulp, crime fiction, crime thriller, crime, chicago

Busted
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0069HL8KY
thriller, suspense, carbondale, college life, rouge police officer, card game, fiction, noir, noir fiction, suspense thriller, short stories, novella, crime, crime thriller, crime fiction

*NOTE TO NEWCOMERS: clicking 'agree with these tags' does not add tags. Please copy and paste the list given in the tag box which opens when you hit the letter T on your keyboard twice on the Amazon book page. (or click the "edit" link)

And don't forget to go back five pages to tag everyone.  *


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Glen, got all your books tagged. All caught up.


----------



## 90daysnovel

Tagged: 
A Human Element UK & US
Nobody's Perfect 
Fool Me Once 
Timekeepers: A Revolutionary Tale 
Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the OR 
Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming ... 
Younger Next Decade 
Chester the Chesapeake Book One 
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime 
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime 
The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy 
Livian


Also reported House of Justice: A Short Horror Story for price match.


----------



## Kristine Cayne

I've liked and tagged the new posters and got the new requests. I appreciate the tag-backs 

Here are mine:

_Deadly Addiction_

*Preferred tags*: romantic suspense, native american, native american romance, iroquois, addiction, alpha male, bikers, canada, deadly vices, female cop, interracial romance, kristine cayne, romance, strong heroine, suspense

*If you are not using the TT method, please be sure to check off at least the three tags in red. You may have to click on "See all tags" 

ebook: http://amzn.com/B007WNTXR4
print: http://amzn.com/0984903429

_Deadly Obsession_ (on sale for only $0.99!)

*Preferred Tags*: romantic suspense, montreal, stalker, suspense thriller, thriller, sexy, widow, kristine cayne, obsessive love, photography,alpha male, action, hollywood, celebrity, movie star, sexy romance, romance

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B006SP32Q0
Print: http://amzn.com/0984903402

_WG2E Spring Hop Anthology_

*Preferred Tags*: dd scott, romance contemporary, anthology, barbara silkstone, short story collection, short stories, kristine cayne, jayne ormerod, tracy sumner, the wg2e anthologies

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B007V1ZT52

_Hearts and Arrows_

*Preferred Tags*: david g pearce, david wailing, kristine cayne, lexi revellian, lou wellman, short story collection, talli rolland, ann madden-walsh, cecilia peartree, short stories

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B00764VOT4

Thank you everyone!
~Kristine


----------



## leearco

Caught up


----------



## Grace Elliot

Glen, got all your books,
that's me up to speed again.
My links are in my signature,
thanks,


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Caught up, MAPicarella and all GlennG's.
Thanks 90 days.

Books for tags in sig line.


----------



## deb2cool4u

Okay.I'm new at this but I've been tagging away. If you could tag my book on Amazon I'd been so happy. 
http://www.amazon.com/Radiance-Love-after-Death-ebook/dp/B005KQ5E32


----------



## Jena H

All tagged up. *GlennGamble,* FYI, you have a book in your signature (A Thousand Chances) which isn't listed in your post. And opening the book, it has crazy tags which I don't think apply to the book at all: werewolf, young adult, fantasy, Christian fiction, etc. You may want to include desired tags in your next post.

Also, this time I'm including the paperback version of my YA book. Since it's not in my signature it doesn't get hit quite as often. Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Revolutionary-J-Y-Harris/dp/1469933314


----------



## Caddy

Got all new ones. Congrats! Welcome newbies.

********************Attention Please: New *PAPERBACK* as of June 9th for Tristan Michel**********************

*Please use the same tags as for Tristan Michel for Kindle. You will find the tags and links below.*

Please copy tags, go to link, hit "like" if you would, and then type "tt" and paste the copied tags, making sure you copy the complete words so that you don't tag a partial word. If you do not use this method, please click on SEE ALL (however many are listed) TAGS and make sure you do tag all 15. Some of them are not getting tagged. Here is the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084443&sr=8-4

*http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-Gastien/dp/1477495592/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1339249069&sr=8-1 This is the new paperback as of Saturday June 9th.*

*Preferred Tags*: drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

NEW PEOPLE, Here are my older books to tag and like if you would please:

Again: PLEASE FOLLOW DIRECTIONS. Do NOT just pick tags randomly. Please DO use at 15 tags for each book. tt is easiest, but if you insist on tagging each one separately you will need to click SEE ALL TAGS and then make sure you CLICK ON BOTH PAGE 1 and 2.

*Gastien Part 1: The Cost of the Dream* (please do NOT use the tags above. Use the tags listed below the links and use the tt method for your ease)

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-1 Kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-1 Paperback

*Preferred tags for Gastien Part 1*: family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

*Gastien Part 2: From Dream to Destiny * (please do NOT use the tags above. Use the tags listed below the links and use the tt method for your ease)

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-2 Kindle See directions above in red, but use the tags below please for Part 2

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-2 Paperback

*Preferred tags for Gastien Part 2*: french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up again!

--------------------

Mine for the new people:

The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia
Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

GlennGamble

Caught up with everyone else.


----------



## AuthorVincent

Thank you everyone for helping me out with that link! I really appreciate it!

I'm all caught up liking and tagging. Here are mine to tag for anybody new!

Second Coming: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005POWQT4/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

The Journal of Peter Rubin: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B007M5MQWG/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Note: To have all 15 tags displayed, visit your book page, click on "SEE ALL 15 TAGS," then copy that url and paste it as your link! That's what I did above!


----------



## Harriet Schultz

My short story is free on Smashwords and 99 cents on Amazon. It should be listed "free" on Barnes and Noble within a week and then I plan to ask people here to do the same thing you requested (which I just did for you). Since I know Amazon can be a bit capricious about changing a price, please let us know if/when they match B & N. Thanks!

TAGGED TODAY:
MAPicarella
deb2cool4u

Appreciate tags and likes:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2



AuthorVincent said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I was wondering if you could help me do something a little different today. I want to get Amazon.com to list a short story for free, so I need some help telling them that it's free elsewhere.
> 
> All you have to do is cut and paste a link, it's that simple.
> 
> Copy this link (DO NOT VISIT):
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/house-of-justice-vincent-bivona/1109435198?ean=2940033097500
> 
> Then visit this link:
> http://www.amazon.com/House-Justice-Short-Horror-ebook/dp/B006IJUOS0/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1338856378&sr=8-6
> 
> Scroll down until you see product details. There will be a blue link that says TELL US ABOUT A LOWER PRICE. Click on it. Then select WEBSITE. Paste the FIRST LINK (the one that you copied) in the box that pops up. Set the price for $0.00, as well as $0.00 for shipping.
> 
> Thank you SO much! I really appreciate it! Anyone who wants to read it free for now can do it on my website.
> 
> All tagged up btw!!!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones, and all caught up.


----------



## seventhspell

I'm caught up 
list below has some messages for a couple of people,

SheilaMarie
Simon Haynes tagged the books that were not up the first time you were in this group but the last book in your sig line goes nowhere 
AuthorVincent done as you ask good luck with it
Stephen Penner got Livian
MAPicarella good luck tagged when Stephen asked
GlennGamble got all the books u should check out the last book in your sig line its got some weird tags
eg werewolf
deb2cool4u tagged you


my links are in my signature line for any tags back thanks


----------



## Tess St John

I think there is someone screwy with the tags for print books today...I couldn't see tags for JenaH or Kristine on their print books and the little around going around wouldn't stop!

I'm caught up besides that.


----------



## mdotterer

Here are another few tags I've done:

Debra Jayne East
Sean Campbell, Daniel Campbell
Glenn Gamble
Michelle Anderson Picarella
Donna Galanti
Simon Haynes

Thanks for tagging my books, too!


----------



## GlennGamble

So far I've tagged:

Jonathan Winn
Stephen Penner
MAPicarella
J. Jack Bergeron
Tess St John
Amyshojai
Grace Elliot
RuthNestvold
Craig Halloran
liam.judge
theaatkinson
kahuna
90daysnovel
Kristine Cayne
leearco
Doctor Barbara 
deb2cool4u
Jena H
Caddy
M. G. Scarsbrook
AuthorVincent 
Harriet Schultz 
seventhspell
mdotterer 


I've got four pages to go, so if I haven't gotten you yet and you've posted on the last five pages, I will.


----------



## 90daysnovel

Tagged Glenn's 6 books & Marlene's 2 books. Thank you for tagging mine.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Gotcha!

My links are in the signature line. 
thanks,
G x


----------



## Amyshojai

Glenn, got you tagged.


----------



## CarolBurnside/AnnieRayburn

I'm all caught up again. Just did pgs 1023-1025 up to here.

*NOTE TO NEWCOMERS: clicking 'agree with these tags' does not add tags. Please copy and paste the list given in the tag box which opens when you hit tt on the book page.*

Click on books in sig line below. Tags for...
INSIGHT: 
contemporary, romance, soul mate, short story, kindle under a dollar, love story, sci-fi romance, erotic, telepathy, cheap kindle books, bargain books, $0.99, kindle cheap read, series, sf romance, indie

PHANTOMS & FANTASIES
contemporary, romance, soul mate, novella, love story, sci-fi romance, erotic, telepathy, cheap kindle books, bargain books, $1.99, kindle cheap read, series, sf romance, indie

BITTERSWEET OBSESSIONS
contemporary, romance, soul mate, love story, sci-fi romance, erotic, telepathy, cheap kindle books, sexual surrogates, series, sf romance, Annie Rayburn

I'll check back for more to tag in a couple days.

Thanks!


----------



## GlennGamble

I've now completed page 1021

So far, I've tagged:

DonnaGalanti
*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon)
friedgreen
Hosanna
Simon Haynes
Holly A Hook
SheilaMarie
Nicole Ciacchella
Adam Kisiel
AnnieRayburn
A. Rosaria
Tonya Kappes
JonDavis1
Wyatt North
martyinmaui
Jodi Ralston
JessicaVane
Jedidiah

I'll do pages 1020 and 1019 sometime tomorrow.

*Side Note:*
If you'll also tag A Thousand Chances and my other six ebooks listed in my signature line for me, I'd sure appreciate it. 

*
A Thousand Chances*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0050D1WB8
Preferred Tags: gambling, contemporary fiction, contemporary romance, noir fiction, noir, pulp fiction, pulp, poker, romantic suspense, series

*NOTE TO NEWCOMERS: clicking 'agree with these tags' does not add tags. Please copy and paste the list given in the tag box which opens when you hit the letter T on your keyboard twice on the Amazon book page. (or click the "edit" link)

And don't forget to tag everyone's books going five pages back.  *


----------



## Kent Kelly

Hi all, it's good to see everyone so productive. Writing like crazy over here &#8230; I just finished another novella, From the Fire III, last night.

I've gone back 6 pages and tagged/confirmed prior tags for all of the following people:

90daysnovel
A. Rosaria
Adam Kisiel
Amyshojai
AnnieRayburn
AuthorVincent
Bertagnole
Caddy
Craig Halloran
Deb2cool4u
Doctor Barbara
Donna Galanti
DRDIn
Friedgreen
Glenn Gamble
Grace Elliot
Harriet Schultz
Holly A Hook
Hosanna
J. Jack Bergeron
Jedidiah
Jena H
JessicaVane
Jodi
Jonathan Winn
JonDavis1
Kahuna
Kristine Cayne
Leearco
Liam.judge
M. G. Scarsbrook
MAPicarella
Martyinmaui
Mdotterer
Nicole Ciacchella
RuthNestvold
Seventhspell
SheilaMarie
Simon Haynes
Stephen Penner
Tess St John
Theaatkinson
Tonya
Wyatt North

Any tags back on my new one (only) would be much appreciated. Thanks all! Enjoy the weekend.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008BNV2NM


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Happy Friday everyone! Hope you stop by Jenny's Made it Moment today - it may be the first time a dog took the spotlight! http://www.jennymilchman.com/blog/?cat=6

Caught up - deb2cool x1 and JenaH's paperback.

Books in sig line for tagging. Thanks y'awl.


----------



## kahuna

Glenn Gambel
Kent Kelly

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## leearco

GlennGamble said:


> So far I've tagged:
> 
> Jonathan Winn
> Stephen Penner
> MAPicarella
> J. Jack Bergeron
> Tess St John
> Amyshojai
> Grace Elliot
> RuthNestvold
> Craig Halloran
> liam.judge
> theaatkinson
> kahuna
> 90daysnovel
> Kristine Cayne
> leearco
> Doctor Barbara
> deb2cool4u
> Jena H
> Caddy
> M. G. Scarsbrook
> AuthorVincent
> Harriet Schultz
> seventhspell
> mdotterer
> 
> I've got four pages to go, so if I haven't gotten you yet and you've posted on the last five pages, I will.


Thanks. Have tagged all your books


----------



## LateNightMike

All caught up for the week.

Thanks to everyone for the tags!

Mike


----------



## Maya Cross

This is an awesome thread. I'm going to go through and tag as many as I can in the break I've got now.

If some people could return tags on my first story I'd appreciate it. There's some weird tags on the story at the moment, so please don't use all of those.

Link:

http://www.amazon.com/Things-Those-Tantalising-Submission-ebook/dp/B0086O609M/

tags: Erotica, erotic, alpha male, submission, BDSM, cheating, sexy

Thanks!


----------



## Maya Cross

Right, I've tagged everyone on the last two pages. I'll do the two before that tomorrow if I get time.

Thanks again!


----------



## theaatkinson

done for another day. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Low Kay Hwa

Amazing thread! I'm new to Kindle and didn't realize so much work is required for publicity!

Here's all my novels. Please help me tag and I'll buy a burger for you if I'm going to the US! 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008BGBA
Identity, tragic, mental illness, student, depression, life, touching

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008BGM0SA
Love story, tragic, romance, reality, depression, paranormal, touching

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008BGIDE0
Love, tragic, romance, teenage, death, cancer, touching

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008BJW0QY
Love story, tragic, romance, student, depression, life, touching

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008BGBKRM
Family, tragic, parenting, student, depression, life, touching

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008BGIDJA
HIV, physiological thriller, fairness, reality, woman, sex, seduction

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008BGIEWQ
Dreams, story, romance, reality, psychological thriller, suspense, goals

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008BGBQFS
Love story, tragic, romance, reality, depression, memories, touching

If anyone would like to a review, do inform me too. Thank you!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got all your books tagged Low Kay Hwa, welcome to the thread! We recommend you go back and tag the previous 5 pages to catch all the "regulars" and then check in every so often to catch new ones.

All caught up to here. Have a great Saturday!


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Caught up for today!

And my Prodigal Life Book is FREE today - in celebration of my new cover 

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Kent Kelly (new book)
Maya Cross
Low Kay Hwa


----------



## ALB2012

Here are mine. Will go back and tag the previous pages.
 The Light Beyond the Storm Chronicles- Book 1
The Light Beyond the Storm Chronicles- Book 1


----------



## Amyshojai

ALB2012 said:


> Here are mine. Will go back and tag the previous pages.
> The Light Beyond the Storm Chronicles- Book 1
> The Light Beyond the Storm Chronicles- Book 1


Your US title didn't have tags chosen so (hope it's okay) I copied the ones from the UK book.


----------



## ALB2012

Caddy said:


> Got all new ones. Congrats! Welcome newbies.
> 
> ********************Attention Please: New *PAPERBACK* as of June 9th for Tristan Michel**********************
> 
> *Please use the same tags as for Tristan Michel for Kindle. You will find the tags and links below.*
> 
> Please copy tags, go to link, hit "like" if you would, and then type "tt" and paste the copied tags, making sure you copy the complete words so that you don't tag a partial word. If you do not use this method, please click on SEE ALL (however many are listed) TAGS and make sure you do tag all 15. Some of them are not getting tagged. Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084443&sr=8-4
> 
> *http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-Gastien/dp/1477495592/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1339249069&sr=8-1 This is the new paperback as of Saturday June 9th.*
> 
> *Preferred Tags*: drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction
> 
> NEW PEOPLE, Here are my older books to tag and like if you would please:
> 
> Again: PLEASE FOLLOW DIRECTIONS. Do NOT just pick tags randomly. Please DO use at 15 tags for each book. tt is easiest, but if you insist on tagging each one separately you will need to click SEE ALL TAGS and then make sure you CLICK ON BOTH PAGE 1 and 2.
> 
> *Gastien Part 1: The Cost of the Dream* (please do NOT use the tags above. Use the tags listed below the links and use the tt method for your ease)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-1 Kindle
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-1 Paperback
> 
> *Preferred tags for Gastien Part 1*: family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction
> 
> *Gastien Part 2: From Dream to Destiny * (please do NOT use the tags above. Use the tags listed below the links and use the tt method for your ease)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-2 Kindle See directions above in red, but use the tags below please for Part 2
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-2 Paperback
> 
> *Preferred tags for Gastien Part 2*: french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland


DONE
Please tag mine


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Low Kay, I'm assuming you can't tag on Amazon US?

ALB2012 x1

Didn't get erotica (due to not wanting children's books comingling with erotic covers).

Books for tagging in sig line.  Thanks y'awl and have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## ALB2012

from bottom to grace elliot so far


----------



## seventhspell

Hi caught and new for me today were, 

Kent Kelly new one good luck
Maya Cross
Low Kay Hwa tagged ALL 
ALB2012


----------



## ALB2012

to learco

Just a thought. I don't mind sharing links of ones I like the look of on Facebook if people do the same.


----------



## kahuna

ALB2012


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All tagged up for now. That's for the tagging and "liking"


----------



## martyinmaui

Tagged/liked up ... welcome to new and returning participants and thanks to those who have tagged/liked my books!

For newbies - here are links to my books:

http://www.amazon.com/Stepping-Stones-Greater-Resilience-ebook/dp/B007VEU8FU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1335452143&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Inspirational-Words-Wisdom-Challenging-ebook/dp/B007WZ5NEY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336429680&sr=8-1

Have a great weekend everyone ...


----------



## juliandarius

martyinmaui said:


> Tagged/liked up ... welcome to new and returning participants and thanks to those who have tagged/liked my books!


I've liked your books on Amazon and tagged 'em too. Now I'm going to start going back up through the thread and tag others. I see what I'm doing today instead of writing...


----------



## Amyshojai

Julian, got your books tagged. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## kahuna

CD Stephens
Julian Darius

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## ALB2012

MAPicarella said:


> Hi! My debut novel Livian was just released today. I'm looking forward to rolling up my sleeves and tagging your books as well. Thanks in advance for the tags!


Tagged- this available in UK as well? I like the look of it


----------



## ALB2012

Amyshojai said:


> Your US title didn't have tags chosen so (hope it's okay) I copied the ones from the UK book.


Sure, it is weird the US tags don't seem to come up. It's fine. Thanks


----------



## ALB2012

cdstephens said:


> I tried to tag all of what people asked for in the last five pages, and I'll try to do more later as I get the hang of it.
> 
> I'm quite new to this and still unsure exactly how tags work, which ones should be used, and where the line is between brilliant marketing and dishonesty, so if anyone would care to tag my novel, please do. Most of the existing tags are mine, but I really have no idea what they should be, so take a look and feel free to add whatever you thing might be appropriate. I'll check it later and see what people here added and maybe that will give me an idea of what I should be using.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Angel-Music-Part-ebook/dp/B0082ODD5A
> 
> Tagged I love Phantom of the Opera


----------



## ALB2012

Tagged I like the look of shadow of stone- is this availble in uK



RuthNestvold said:


> All caught up to here! And I voted down a couple of tags for you, Holly. Hope it helps!
> 
> I'd really appreciate some tag love for my NEW book, Shadow of Stone:
> 
> "Shadow of Stone": arthurian fiction, arthurian legend, britain, dark ages, epic fantasy, fantasy, historical fantasy, isolde, king arthur, combat, love story, pendragon chronicles, sub-roman britain, yseult, arthurian
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Stone-Pendragon-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B0088ZJZBO/
> 
> For newbies, my older books:
> 
> "The Future, Imperfect: Short Stories": science fiction, near-future, cyberpunk, dystopia, dystopian, near future, dystopian fiction, short stories
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Future-Imperfect-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B007JBG84U/
> 
> "Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": Arthurian, Arthurian fiction, historical fantasy, epic fantasy, fantasy, King Arthur, Tristan and Isolde, Dark Ages, Sub-Roman Britain, celtic, Britain, Ireland
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/
> 
> "Dragon Time and Other Stories": fantasy, fantasy short story, YA fantasy, dragons, witches, princess, fairy tales, young adult, historical fantasy, magic, kindle
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Time-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B006UMIU8G/
> 
> "Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology, sci-fi romance, novella, kindle
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/
> 
> "Never Ever After": fantasy, fantasy short story, fairy tales, celtic, legends, revisionist fairy tales, irish legends, Cinderella, Faerie, short stories
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Never-Ever-After-Stories-ebook/dp/B0072V9HDQ/
> 
> Thanks in advance for the tags!


----------



## ALB2012

M. G. Scarsbrook said:


> All tagged up once again!


Bought these


----------



## chel.c.cam

It's been forever since I've been on here, but I've got a new book that could use some tag love! Also, if you could like it, that would be amazing. I'll work backwards to make sure I get everyone else. Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/Whisper-The-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B008BNEYDC/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1339884736&sr=8-16&keywords=chelsea+cameron


----------



## GlennGamble

I've tagged all the way back to page 1019, and I'm all caught up to here.

Here's who I've tagged:

wolfrom
D.A. Boulter
Patty Jansen
Craig Allen
J.A. McCorkle
Ed_ODell
KaraKing
ScottC
E.M. Leya
KentKelley
LateNightMike
Maya Cross
Low Kay Hwa
ALB2012
cdstephens
juliandarius
chel.c.cam.

Everyone, please tag my books by copying and pasting the following tags for each respective book below:

Bon Appetit
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YWNW0K
Tags: thriller, suspense, gambling, noir fiction, noir, suspense thriller, short stories, pulp, pulp fiction, chicago, crime fiction, crime, crime thriller, series

Prime Cut
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007TMQGSM
Tags: noir, noir fiction, thriller, suspense, crime fiction, crime, crime thriller, series, pulp, pulp fiction, hard-boiled, chicago, suspense thriller

Escape
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00597RST0
Tags: noir fiction, noir, thriller, suspense, shootout, suspense thriller, novella, pulp fiction, pulp, chicago, crime fiction, crime, crime thriller, escape, series

On the Run
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FMSFIW
Tags: noir, noir fiction, thriller, suspense thriller, suspense, novella, series, pulp fiction, pulp, crime fiction, crime thriller, chicago

James
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005XMJCAE
Tags: noir, noir fiction, thriller, suspense, suspense thriller, short stories, novella, hard-boiled, series, pulp fiction, pulp, crime fiction, crime thriller, crime, chicago

Busted
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0069HL8KY
Tags: thriller, suspense, carbondale, college life, rouge police officer, card game, fiction, noir, noir fiction, suspense thriller, short stories, novella, crime, crime thriller, crime fiction

A Thousand Chances
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0050D1WB8
Tags: gambling, contemporary fiction, contemporary romance, noir fiction, noir, pulp fiction, pulp, poker, romantic suspense

*NOTE TO NEWCOMERS: clicking 'agree with these tags' does not add tags. Please copy and paste the list given in the tag box which opens when you hit the letter T on your keyboard twice on the Amazon book page. (or click the "edit" link)*


----------



## AuthorVincent

Before I list my link, I want to take the time to seriously thank everyone on this board who has helped me tag my books so far. When I checked my books stats this morning, I saw that _Second Coming_, my horror novel, was listed as #85 in the Occult Kindle Store! You can imagine my joy! Yet . . . I strongly believe that if it wasn't for everyone on this board tagging that book, it would have never gotten recognized. I realized the ranking numbers jump a lot, but this is the best it's ever sold, and I'm CONVINCED it's because of everyone's dedication to tagging on this board. So thank you so much, everyone! I really appreciate it!

Here's my link to tag:

Second Coming: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005POWQT4/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

And if it's not too much trouble, I'm still trying to get the short story below listed for free. Here's how you can help. It's as simple as pasting a link:

Copy this link (DO NOT VISIT): 
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/house-of-justice-vincent-bivona/1109435198?ean=2940033097500

Then visit this link:
http://www.amazon.com/House-Justice-Short-Horror-ebook/dp/B006IJUOS0/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1338856378&sr=8-6

Scroll down until you see product details. There will be a blue link that says TELL US ABOUT A LOWER PRICE. Click on it. Then select WEBSITE. Paste the FIRST LINK (the one that you copied) in the box that pops up. Set the price for $0.00, as well as $0.00 for shipping.

Thank you everyone. I'm all caught up tagging and liking. Awesome to see some new faces!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new ones.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up!!


----------



## chel.c.cam

I've got from Wyatt North forward. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Jena H

Tagged up again.  Thanks all, and enjoy the weekend.


----------



## MAPicarella

Thanks for all the tags! I have been plucking away- Will continue to catch up first of the week.  I love tagging you guys- A have a list of new books to purchase from a good deal of you. WOW.

J.Jack Bergeron
Jonathan Winn
Barbara Ebel
Jean Louise
Donna Galanti
Dr. Sukhrai S. Dhillon
Tess St. John
Annie Rayburn
Gregory Bresiger
Elizabeth Darcy
Amy D. Shojai
Grace Elliot 
Ruth Nestvold
Craig Halloran
Thea Atkinson
James N Powell
Kristine Cayne (you have a new super fan)
Lee William Tisler
Debra Jayne East
JY Harris
Caddy Rowland


----------



## Stephen Penner

All caught up! (whew) Liked and tagged the following authors:

Michelle Anderson Picarella
Chelsea M. Cameron
Glenn Gamble
Julian Darius
C. David Stephens
Alexandra Butcher
Low Kay Hwa
Thea Atkinson
Maya Cross
Michael E. Grant
Lee William Isler
Kent David Kelly
Harriet Schultz
Ruth Nestvold


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

ALB2012
cdstephens
juliandarius
chel.c.cam (liked and tagged new book)


----------



## ALB2012

Tagged 
Gregory reseiger
Donna Fasino
Stephen Penner
M Picarra ( liked this too and shared on FB)
Jena H
Cel C Cam
Tess St John
AMy Shojai
Vincent Brivona
Deb
jOn Davies


----------



## theaatkinson

found some I needed doing and did em. Thanks to everyone for the tags.


----------



## Jedidiah

All caught up

New Tags:
ALB2012
cdstephens
juliandarius
chel.c.cam 

Thanks for the tags and likes!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Back up to date, hello to the new faces!

My links are in the signature line,
Thank you for the tags and likes,
Grace x


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Caught up:

cdstephens x1
juliandarius x4
chel.c.cam x3

I just noticed for my *Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR* 'outrageous kindle price' and 'outrageous price' continues to be tagged (yikes!). Can anyone and new taggers please vote those two down? Would So appreciate that!

For new taggers, please use the tags listed below for *Operation Neurosurgeon* (not other books!). For other books in signature line, please use the tags already on their pages.

Operation Neurosurgeon:

romantic suspense, medical drama, medical suspense, romantic comedy, suspense, dog lovers, Tennessee, infidelity, Michael Crichton, Robin Cook, witty


----------



## E.M. Leya

My new release! Thanks in advance.
http://www.amazon.com/THE-JUDGE-ebook/dp/B008C8BS5I/ref=dp_return_1?ie=UTF8&n=133140011&s=digital-text


----------



## kahuna

EM Leya

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Amyshojai

EM Leya, got your new one--all caught up!


----------



## Low Kay Hwa

Though I'm based in Singapore, I have another Amazon account that is used for purchase of books. That can be used for tagging! I've tagged the following people:

cdstephens
chel.c.cam
GlennGamble
AuthorVincent
E.M. Leya
kahuna

I've seen my books and you guys have been tagging mine too! Thanks! Tomorrow I'll go back a few pages to tag more =D Here's mine FYI:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008BGBA
Identity, tragic, mental illness, student, depression, life, touching

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008BGM0SA
Love story, tragic, romance, reality, depression, paranormal, touching

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008BGIDE0
Love, tragic, romance, teenage, death, cancer, touching

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008BJW0QY
Love story, tragic, romance, student, depression, life, touching

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008BGBKRM
Family, tragic, parenting, student, depression, life, touching

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008BGIDJA
HIV, physiological thriller, fairness, reality, woman, sex, seduction

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008BGIEWQ
Dreams, story, romance, reality, psychological thriller, suspense, goals

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008BGBQFS
Love story, tragic, romance, reality, depression, memories, touching


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Tagged up through here - some interesting new ones!

Thanks for the tags, my books are in the signature!


----------



## kahuna

Low Kay Hwa

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## friedgreen

All tagged up


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All tagged up for today.

----------------------

Mine for the new people:

The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia
Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

E.M. Leya


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up!


----------



## AuthorVincent

All caught up. Here are mine to like and tag:

_Second Coming_: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005POWQT4/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

_The Journal of Peter Rubin:_ http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B007M5MQWG/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

_Luke's Situation:_ http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B0073MVHOQ/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

*By the way*, if anyone wants to make a 3d cover of their book like I have in my signature, I made a YouTube video showing you how:

http://www.vincentbivona.com/1/post/2012/03/how-to-make-a-3d-book-cover.html

Enjoy!


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up. Thanks for your tags and likes !


----------



## AshleyAndrews

*********I've tagged the following people on pages 1022-1023*********

*Holly A Hook* - I made the tags you wanted and voted down the other ones that did not apply.
*Bertagnole* - tagged your book
*Doctor Barbara* - Tagged all seven books
*RuthNestVold* - Tagged all five books
*GraceElliot* - Tagged all four books
*Hosanna* - Tagged all five of your books
*Kahuna* - Tagged your book
*Tonyo* - Tagged all five of your books
*Jena H* - Tagged all three of your books
*JonDavis1* - Tagged your book
*J. Jack Bergeron* - Tagged you book
*Amyshojai* - Tagged your six books
*A. Rosaria* - Tagged your six books
*AnnieRayburn* - Tagged your three books
*theatkinson* - Tagged your eight books
*Adam Kisiel* - Tagged your four books
*liam.judge* - Tagged your book
*Nicole Ciacchella *- Tagged your book
*seventhspell *- Tagged 5 of 6 of your books. One of them wouldn't load; problem on my end with connection. sorry about that last one!
*SheilaMarie* - Tagged your book
*AuthorVincent* - Tagged your two books
*leearco* - Tagged your five books
*mdottere* - Tagged one of your books. The other one wouldn't work, but I think it was a problem with my connection. Sorry about that.
*Simon Haynes* - Tagged your seven books

* *Please Tag My Books* Click the links below to be taken directly to my tags page*

1. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B008AK5W6O/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

2. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B008AGQ3M0/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

3. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B008AGS4PE/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thank you for tagging my books!


----------



## Amyshojai

Ashley, got your 3 books tagged.


----------



## Jonathan Winn

some of you are downright PROLIFIC!!!!!     Very inspiring.  That being said, I'm all caught up having Liked and Tagged five pages back.  Whew!

Reciprocal Tags for Martuk (which has a brand spanking new cover, btw):  horror, immortal, immortality, demons, Gods, Priests, ebook, paranormal, novel, indie, indie writer, Paris, kindle books for 2 99 or less, ancient world, Jonathan Winn, Anne Rice

Thank you!


----------



## JonDavis1

Okay, so far I've tagged the following from 1025 to 1027
Debra Jayne East
JY Harris
MG Scarsbrook
Gregory Bresiger
Vincent Bivona/Mellissa Maiello
Harriet Shutz
Tess St. John
Glenn Gamble
Sean Campbell/Daniel Campbell
Grace Elliot
Amy Shojai
Anne Rayburn
Kent David Kelly
Barbara Ebel MD
James Powell
Lee William Tisler
Michael E. Grant
Maya Cross
Thea Atkinson
Low Kay Hwa
Alexandra Butcher
David Stephens
Julian Darius
Chelsea M. Cameron
Vincent Bivona 
Michelle Anderson Picarella
Stephen Penner
EM Leya
Peter Meredith
Ashley Andrews


----------



## Caddy

Got all new ones. Congrats! Welcome newbies.

********************Attention Please: New PAPERBACK as of June 9th for Tristan Michel**********************

*Please use the same tags as for Tristan Michel for Kindle. You will find the tags and links below.*

Please copy tags, go to link, hit "like" if you would, and then type "tt" and paste the copied tags, making sure you copy the complete words so that you don't tag a partial word. If you do not use this method, please click on SEE ALL (however many are listed) TAGS and make sure you do tag all 15. Some of them are not getting tagged. Here is the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084443&sr=8-4

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-Gastien/dp/1477495592/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1339249069&sr=8-1 This is the new paperback as of Saturday June 9th.

*Preferred Tags*: drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction
*********************************************************************************************
NEW PEOPLE, Here are my older books to tag and like if you would please:

Again: PLEASE FOLLOW DIRECTIONS. Do NOT just pick tags randomly. Please DO use at 15 tags for each book. tt is easiest, but if you insist on tagging each one separately you will need to click SEE ALL TAGS and then make sure you CLICK ON BOTH PAGE 1 and 2.

*Gastien Part 1: The Cost of the Dream* (please do NOT use the tags above. Use the tags listed below the links and use the tt method for your ease)

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-1 Kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-1 Paperback

*Preferred tags for Gastien Part 1*: family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

AND

*Gastien Part 2: From Dream to Destiny* (please do NOT use the tags above. Use the tags listed below the links and use the tt method for your ease)

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-2 Kindle See directions above in red, but use the tags below please for Part 2

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-2 Paperback

*Preferred tags for Gastien Part 2*: french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland

Thank you all for the tags and likes.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Tagged and liked today and all caught up! Mine is:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2

Thanks for tagging/liking it!

ALB2012
CD Stephens
juliandarius
chel.c.cam
Ashley Andrews
Glenn Gamble
Stephen Penner
EM Leya


----------



## Grace Elliot

Yeah! Got all the new ones, thank you for the return tags.

My link are in the signature line,
G x


----------



## folly

Could someone please explain tagging to me?  I am very confused.  I put tags when I set up the books, but that's about all i know about them.  i'd be happy to tag for people once i understand the system.  and if having people tag for me helps rank, then i need to do it.  thanks.


----------



## kweiss01

I'd be delighted if you could tag:

The Alchemical Detective: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B0085XCDL8/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
The Metaphysical Detective eBook http://www.amazon.com/Metaphysical-Detective-Riga-Hayworth-ebook/dp/B005ZHBD3G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1340061739&sr=1-1&keywords=the+metaphysical+detective
The Metaphysical Detective paperback: http://www.amazon.com/The-Metaphysical-Detective-Hayworth-Mystery/dp/1467951781/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1340061783&sr=1-2&keywords=Kirsten+Weiss

Today, I tagged:

Ashley Andrews
Amy Shojai
Jonathan Winn
JonDavis1
Caddy
Harriet Schultz
Grace Elliot
Folly
AuthorVincent
Tess St John
Chel.C.Cam
Jena H
MaPicarella
Stephen Penner
Liam.judge
ALB2012
Theaatkinson
Jedidiah
Doctor Barbara
E.M. Leya
Kahuna
Low Kay Hwa
Hosanna
Friedgreen
M.G. Scarsbrook
J. Jack Bergerson

More to come!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones tagged, welcome to the thread.


----------



## Jena H

Tagged to here.


----------



## damirlaurentiu

Hello.
I would appreciate very much some tags and likes on my ebooks.
Let me know you did it and I will gladly return the favour.
Thank you.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B00850ZPCA/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B0089EBF8A/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B008BUHD24/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


----------



## AshleyAndrews

Today I tagged people on page 1023-1028

*friedgreen *- I tagged your five books
*Jonathon Winn* - I tagged your book
*John Meany* - I tagged your book
*Joe Vasciek* - I tagged your five books
*Tiffany Rose* - I tagged your two books
*DrDIn (dr. S Dhillon)* - I tagged your eight books
*DonnaGalanti* - I tagged your US book. It wouldn't let me tag your UK book.
*Stephen Penner* - I tagged your six books and I tagged your friend's book Livian
*MAPicarella *- I tagged your book (Livian)
*Tess St John* - I tagged all 5 of your books
*Craig Halloran* - I tagged your three books
*GlennGamble* - I tagged your six books
*90Daysnovel* - I tagged your book
*Kristine Cayne* - I tagged your four books
*Kent Kelly *- I tagged your one book you wanted tagged
*Maya Cross *- I tagged your book
*cdstephens* - I tagged your book
*martyinmaui* - I tagged your two books
*juliandarius *- I tagged your four books
*chel.c.cham* - I tagged your three books
*Jedidah *- I tagged your book
*E.M. Leya* - I tagged your four books
*folly *- I tagged your two books
*kweiss01* - I tagged your two books
*damirlaurentiu* - I tagged your three books

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

* *Please Tag My Books* Click the links below to be taken directly to my tags page*

1. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B008AK5W6O/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

2. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B008AGQ3M0/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

3. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B008AGS4PE/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thank you for tagging my books!


----------



## damirlaurentiu

AshleyAndrews 

I did the same for your books. Thank you.


----------



## theaatkinson

Ashley, it's easier if you put tags in for us first.


----------



## AshleyAndrews

theaatkinson said:


> Ashley, it's easier if you put tags in for us first.


Theaatkinson, there must be some mistake. When I click on the links they go strait to my tags, with each of my three books having about 15 tags each.

I don't know why you can't see them.

Could someone else verify this?


----------



## D.A. Boulter

AshleyAndrews said:


> Theaatkinson, there must be some mistake. When I click on the links they go strait to my tags, with each of my three books having about 15 tags each.
> 
> I don't know why you can't see them.
> 
> Could someone else verify this?


Yes, and i tagged them all.

All caught up.

My books:

http://www.amazon.com/Enemy-of-Korgan-ebook/dp/B007F2VAS2
science fiction, scifi, betrayal, spy, adventure, action, undercover, speculative fiction, sci-fi, sf, loyalty

http://www.amazon.com/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasting-ebook/dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## AshleyAndrews

Thank you D.A Boulder for confirming that my tags are there.  (I'm not sure what theatkison is referring to)

Also thank you for the tags on my books!  I have gone through and tagged all your books.


----------



## Jedidiah

All caught up! 

New ones for me:

damirlaurentiu
AshleyAndrews
Kweiss01
folly
Low Kay Hwa
E.M. Leya - new books
Doctor Barbara - tagged down those per your request


----------



## Weirdling

Caught up to here.

If you want, please consider tagging my books:

Letters of the Dead:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0083VL6A6/?tag=kbpst-20

Letters of the Dead tags:

fantasy, magic, weird fantasy, coming of age, psychopomp, dead, war

The One Who Sees:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0060RGBLY/?tag=kbpst-20

The One Who Sees Tags:

mythic fantasy, fantasy, weird fantasy, sacrifice, magic, war

Thanks,
Jodi


----------



## damirlaurentiu

Jedidiah , Jodi

Did the same thing on your books
Thank you.


----------



## kahuna

MA Picarella
Ashley Andrew
wsiss 01
Demarlaurentheu

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## MacMill

*Kahuna* I liked and tagged your book
*damirlaurentiu* I liked and tagged your 3 books
*AshleyAndrews* I liked and tagged your 3 books
*kweiss01* I liked and tagged your 3 books
*Harriet Schultz* I liked and tagged your book
*Grace Elliot* I liked and tagged your 4 books

*Please LIKE and TAG my books:*

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008CFK9L0

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00892BFEQ

Thank you


----------



## damirlaurentiu

MacMill 

Did it
Thanks


----------



## RuthNestvold

ALB2012 said:


> Tagged I like the look of shadow of stone- is this availble in uK


Thanks! Here's the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shadow-Stone-Pendragon-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B0088ZJZBO/


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with all the new ones.


----------



## wilsonharp

Would love to have my novel "Bright Horizons" tagged.

military science fiction, science fiction, first contact, sci-fi adventure, Marines

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B008BAL1OK/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa?tag=vglnk-c1533-20

I will work hard at tagging, working backwards in the thread. Thanks for helping!


----------



## Amyshojai

Wilsonharp, got the book tagged, welcome!


----------



## RuthNestvold

Wow, lots of new people! I'm still catching up. 

For the news folks, here are my books and preferred tags:

"Shadow of Stone": arthurian fiction, arthurian legend, britain, dark ages, epic fantasy, fantasy, historical fantasy, isolde, king arthur, combat, love story, pendragon chronicles, sub-roman britain, yseult, arthurian

http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Stone-Pendragon-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B0088ZJZBO/

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": Arthurian, Arthurian fiction, historical fantasy, epic fantasy, fantasy, King Arthur, Tristan and Isolde, Dark Ages, Sub-Roman Britain, celtic, Britain, Ireland

http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/

"The Future, Imperfect: Short Stories": science fiction, near-future, cyberpunk, dystopia, dystopian, near future, dystopian fiction, short stories

http://www.amazon.com/Future-Imperfect-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B007JBG84U/

"Dragon Time and Other Stories": fantasy, fantasy short story, YA fantasy, dragons, witches, princess, fairy tales, young adult, historical fantasy, magic, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Time-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B006UMIU8G/

"Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology, sci-fi romance, novella, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/

"Never Ever After": fantasy, fantasy short story, fairy tales, celtic, legends, revisionist fairy tales, irish legends, Cinderella, Faerie, short stories

http://www.amazon.com/Never-Ever-After-Stories-ebook/dp/B0072V9HDQ/


----------



## damirlaurentiu

Amy
wilsonharp
Karl Jones

Just tagged and liked your books.
Mine are in the signature if you haven't already gone through them
Thanks


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up. Thanks Y'all


----------



## RuthNestvold

All caught up to here! Thanks in advance for the tags back.


----------



## G G

I'm new and would appreciate a little tagging as well.

Reluctant Medium by G G Collins

http://www.amazon.com/Reluctant-Medium-Series-ebook/dp/B008BVG8UQ/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1339997170&sr=8-6&keywords=reluctant+medium

Preferred Tags: ghost, evil spirit, female sleuth, spirit animal, supernatural, Native American, return the dead ceremony, mild horror, humor, Santa Fe, New Mexico, Kindle, reporter, fun, friendship, Kindle author

I signed up for Select. It's going free this weekend. Thanks everyone. I'll get busy tagging to return the favor.


----------



## Stephen Penner

(1) I just caught up again. Tagged/liked the following:
GG Collins
Wilson Harp
Karl S Jones
Mac Miller
Jodi Ralston
Ashley Andrews
Kirsetn Weiss
Jon Davis
E.M. Leya

(2) I've changed my signature to show the covers of a project I've been privileged to be a part of called SEVEN DEADLY SINS. Each is cover for a separate kindle short story (which are also available together as anthology). These were just released solo and so they could all use some tag-love. Thanks in advance!

And there's one more cover that wouldn't fit in the signature line:


----------



## G G

I just tagged everyone on this page. I'll be back later and do some more. 

Thank you Stephen!


----------



## Nomadwoman

Hi all
My new novel could do with some tag love and LIKES - button at top of page - please

http://www.amazon.com/And-Then-Magic-Began-ebook/dp/B007X65CRU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1340128379&sr=1-1&keywords=and+then+the+magic+began

Beach read, contemporary romance, passion, love, love story, strong heroine, ayahuasca, shamanism, Brazil, Argentina, Younger man, food, cooking, relationships

OK going back 5 pages to start tagging - will report back - thanks in advance


----------



## Lynnette Bonner

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for a little tag love. 

I've just been back through the last 5 or so pages on this thread, also.

If you could just tick the boxes that are already showing on both my UK and US versions linked below, I'd much appreciate it!

*High Desert Haven - US*: http://amzn.to/LZuIUO

*High Desert Haven - UK*: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Desert-Haven-Shepherds-Heart-ebook/dp/B008C2MS6C

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jonathan Winn

All Tagged and Liked and Caught Up and whatnot and so on and so forth and etc.  

Reciprocal Tags for Martuk:  horror, immortal, immortality, demons, Gods, Priests, ebook, paranormal, novel, indie, indie writer, Paris, kindle books for 2 99 or less, ancient world, Jonathan Winn, Anne Rice

Thank you!


----------



## Amyshojai

Wow, a bunch of new ones--got y'all tagged. Welcome to the thread! We recommend you go  back 5 pages to catch all the regulars and then check in every day or so to stay caught up.


----------



## kweiss01

Today I tagged:
GG
Stephen Penner
Ruth Nestvold
Wilsonharp
Karl Jones
MacMill
Damirlaurentiu
Jodi
D.A. Boulter
Glenn Gamble
ALB2012
Juliandarius
Martyinmaui
Seventhspell
Maya Cross
LateNightMike
Leearco
Kent Kelly


----------



## kahuna

Mac Mill
Carl Jones
Wilson Harp

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## kahuna

All caught up!

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up on tags!!!


----------



## ALB2012

Stephen Penner- all


----------



## ALB2012

Karl Jones said:


> Hi everyone, I would very much appreciate some likes and tags on my novel Shattered.
> 
> and here's the UK link, http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shattered-ebook/dp/B006PNXK2G/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
> Just going to go through and like/tag the last few pages for you guys.


DOne


----------



## ALB2012

wilsonharp said:


> Would love to have my novel "Bright Horizons" tagged.
> 
> military science fiction, science fiction, first contact, sci-fi adventure, Marines
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B008BAL1OK/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa?tag=vglnk-c1533-20
> 
> I will work hard at tagging, working backwards in the thread. Thanks for helping!


Done all


----------



## ALB2012

G G said:


> I'm new and would appreciate a little tagging as well.
> 
> Reluctant Medium by G G Collins
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Reluctant-Medium-Series-ebook/dp/B008BVG8UQ/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1339997170&sr=8-6&keywords=reluctant+medium
> 
> Preferred Tags: ghost, evil spirit, female sleuth, spirit animal, supernatural, Native American, return the dead ceremony, mild horror, humor, Santa Fe, New Mexico, Kindle, reporter, fun, friendship, Kindle author
> 
> I signed up for Select. It's going free this weekend. Thanks everyone. I'll get busy tagging to return the favor.


done


----------



## G G

Wow! When this group starts tagging, it really shows. Thank you all! My page looks so much better.


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Tagged the new ones!

Thanks for the mutual tags


----------



## damirlaurentiu

I just tagged and liked the following people's books:

*GG
HOSANNA
Tess St John
Jonathan Winn
Nomadwoman
Stephen Penner
JonDavis1
Harriet Schultz
Grace Elliot
Jena H*

MY books are :

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B008BUHD24/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B0089EBF8A/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B00850ZPCA/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

In the above links you can tag my books. I would be very grateful if you do so.

You can use the links in my signature to like the books.
Thank you very much.


----------



## mattcole

Done with pages 1029 & 1030 - moving along

I will get busy Liking and tagging everyone's books. Here are my links. Thanks in advance.

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Drums-ebook/dp/B007JR04EO/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1340117464&sr=1-3&keywords=matt+cole

http://www.amazon.com/The-Blood-of-Cowards-ebook/dp/B007Q7G6B2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1340117464&sr=1-1&keywords=matt+cole

http://www.amazon.com/Abode-of-The-Damned-ebook/dp/B007JRMW76/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1340117464&sr=1-4&keywords=matt+cole

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## juliandarius

Ah, my work is never done! There's always more to tag and more authors to support!

This has really become a hobby for me! And I'm discovering some books along the way!

My books are in my sig, if anyone's inclined to RTF! ;0


----------



## MacMill

*Stephen Penner:* Thanks for tagging me. Liked and tagged all the books in your signature (including the one that doesn't fit)
*Lynnette Bonner:* Tagged and Liked
*Jonathan Winn:* Tagged and Liked
*Amyshojai:* Tagged and Liked all your books
*Tess St John:* Tagged and Liked all your books
*G G:* Tagged and Liked
*Hosanna:* Tagged and Liked all your books
*juliandarius:* Tagged and Liked

I'll keep tagging the new ones.

*Please LIKE and TAG my books:*

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008CFK9L0

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00892BFEQ

Thank you


----------



## Nomadwoman

ALB2012 said:


> done


Could you tag mine too please ALB2012

Ive done
deb2cool
Jena H
Caddy
Lian Judge
Author Vincent
Harriet Schultz
Mdotterere
Glen Gamble
90days novel
Grace elliot
Annie Rayburn
Kent Kelly

More later - thanks all and any people new er than 600 pages ago would you also tag my first book "Last Tango" with the tags that are in place and LIKE - saludos


----------



## LT Ville

I'm going to go through and tag everyone on at least this page. I should have time to tag quite a few from the previous page too. I have several stories on Amazon, but I would prefer tags and likes for the two stories in my signature. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Caddy

Got all new ones. Congrats! Welcome newbies.

********************Attention Please: New PAPERBACK as of June 9th for Tristan Michel**********************

*Please use the same tags as for Tristan Michel for Kindle. You will find the tags and links below*.

Please copy tags, go to link, hit "like" if you would, and then type "tt" and paste the copied tags, making sure you copy the complete words so that you don't tag a partial word. If you do not use this method, please click on SEE ALL (however many are listed) TAGS and make sure you do tag all 15. Some of them are not getting tagged. Here is the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084443&sr=8-4

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-Gastien/dp/1477495592/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1339249069&sr=8-1 This is the new paperback as of Saturday June 9th.

*Preferred Tags*: drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction
*********************************************************************************************
NEW PEOPLE, Here are my older books to tag and like if you would please:

Again: PLEASE FOLLOW DIRECTIONS. Do NOT just pick tags randomly. Please DO use at 15 tags for each book. tt is easiest, but if you insist on tagging each one separately you will need to click SEE ALL TAGS and then make sure you CLICK ON BOTH PAGE 1 and 2.

*Gastien Part 1: The Cost of the Drea*m (please do NOT use the tags above. Use the tags listed below the links and use the tt method for your ease)

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-1 Kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-1 Paperback

*Preferred tags for Gastien Part 1*: family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

*AND*

*Gastien Part 2: From Dream to Destiny* (please do NOT use the tags above. Use the tags listed below the links and use the tt method for your ease)

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-2 Kindle See directions above in red, but use the tags below please for Part 2

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-2 Paperback

*Preferred tags for Gastien Part 2*: french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland

Thank you all for the tags and likes.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

AshleyAndrews
Jonathan Winn
JonDavis1
folly
kweiss01
damirlaurentiu
MacMill
Karl Jones
wilsonharp
G G
Stephen Penner
Nomadwoman
Lynnette Bonner
mattcole
Nomadwoman
LT Ville


----------



## Caddy

People, I BEG you, please DO NOT tag my books as romance or historical romance!!!!!

*I now have another 10 tags for historical romance on Gastien Part 1: The Cost of the Dream. That means 10 new people decided to just tag away instead of using the tags I have requested each time I post! * PLEASE go check and se if you tagged my book with that and uncheck it and then, moving forward, please use the tags I have requested in every other post I make. Thank you!!!!

My gosh, I can't believe what a nightmare this has turned into. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE DO NOT USE TAGS THAT I DO NOT REQUEST IN MY POSTS HERE. THIS BOOK IS NOT A ROMANCE!!!!!

I post the tags every time, almost every day and STILL people decide to pick other ones there. Please stop!


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up.

Tag, you're it!


----------



## JGrover

Phew! Just tagged the previous 5 pages as requested. That took some time! 

Here are my books:

Horror

http://www.amazon.com/Creatures-and-Crypts-ebook/dp/B006R0IVRG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1340206620&sr=8-2&keywords=John+Grover
http://www.amazon.com/Feminine-Wiles-ebook/dp/B005O53WXS/ref=la_B004B7MHG8_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1340206685&sr=1-14
http://www.amazon.com/Terror-In-Small-Doses-ebook/dp/B005G8SBRA/ref=la_B004B7MHG8_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1340206702&sr=1-15
http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Tales-Second-Edition-ebook/dp/B00107M488/ref=la_B004B7MHG8_1_31?ie=UTF8&qid=1340206751&sr=1-31
http://www.amazon.com/Warning-Signs-A-Short-Story-ebook/dp/B007W84B4E/ref=la_B004B7MHG8_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1340206780&sr=1-3

Fantasy

http://www.amazon.com/Spider-Queen-Song-Ancestors-ebook/dp/B0077XXRMQ/ref=la_B004B7MHG8_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1340206803&sr=1-5

Thanks to everyone!


----------



## Jonathan Winn

All caught up and saw some new faces.  Hello!  

Reciprocal Tags for Martuk:  horror, immortal, immortality, demons, Gods, Priests, ebook, paranormal, novel, indie, indie writer, Paris, kindle books for 2 99 or less, ancient world, Jonathan Winn, Anne Rice

Thank you!


----------



## E.M. Leya

Wow a ton of new faces! I  should be able to catch up today. Thanks to everyone who has tagged my books below.


----------



## Pauline Creeden

LOTS of new faces in one day!

Thanks for the mutual tags!


----------



## Pat Chiles

Here's one more new face. Thanks everyone - I've got some catching up to do!


----------



## AuthorVincent

WOW! So many new faces! That took a while to catch up!

Here are mine to tag:

_Second Coming:_ http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005POWQT4/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

_The Journal of Peter Rubin: _ http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B007M5MQWG/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

*And if it's not too much trouble, could you copy and paste one link for me?* This will help me more than you could imagine!

Copy this link (do not visit): 
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/house-of-justice-vincent-bivona/1109435198?ean=2940033097500

Then visit this link:
http://www.amazon.com/House-Justice-Short-Horror-ebook/dp/B006IJUOS0/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1338856378&sr=8-6

Scroll down until you see product details. There will be a blue link that says TELL US ABOUT A LOWER PRICE. Click on it. Then select WEBSITE. Paste the FIRST LINK (the one that you copied) in the box that pops up. Set the price for $0.00, as well as $0.00 for shipping.

Thank you so much!


----------



## herocious

Hi. Got the newcomers. Thanks for everything!

The first 3 books in my sig are free downloads today. If they're your flavor, enjoy!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones and all caught up.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Excellent - lots of new books. All caught up.

My links are in the signature line, thank you so much for the recipricol likes and tags.
G x


----------



## ScottC

Tagged/Liked new for me

mattcole
LTville
Jgrover
Herocious
Pat Chiles
Nomadwoman
Macmill
Juliandarius

Would appreciate Likes/Tags for
http://www.amazon.com/Night-Purple-Moon-ebook/dp/B007OVUPXU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1333803865&sr=1-1

Thanks


----------



## bltackett

I guess I'll be yet another new face to add to this pile... no mountain of links. =)

http://www.amazon.com/Gathering-Storms-Ballad-Cyrus-ebook/dp/B008B1HD9G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1340223958&sr=8-1&keywords=A+Gathering+of+Storms+B.L.+Tackett

I'll start working my way back toward the front page now. Thanks in advance and you're welcome in advance.


----------



## leearco

Up to date.

Lot of new books to tag


----------



## wolfrom

Finally caught up... for the moment...

Hoping people might tag my latest: Peshtigo (Wolfrom Writes)

Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you tagged, wolfrom


----------



## lovewriting

Phew! I just liked/tagged all book links and signature images ( <-- I need to figure out how to do that!), and if your book was free I downloaded it for the following:

damirlaurentiu
E.M. Leya
Tess St John
Caddy
liam.judge
LT Ville
Nomadwoman
MacMill
juliandarius
mattcole
Hosanna
Pat Chiles
herocious
Amyshojai
Grace Elliot
ScottC
bltackett
leearco
wolfrom
Wilson Harp
Ruth Nestvold
J. Jack Bergeron
Stephen Penner
Lynnette Bonner
kweiss01
kahuna

I'll do more later today. If you have time, I'm brand new with a new contemporary romance novella on Kindle and "The Secret Cove" needs likes/tags. 
Here's the link: http://www.amzn.com/dp/B0087KGO4Q/

PS. It will be free on Saturday, June 23. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## bltackett

I just tagged and liked everything on the previous five pages.


----------



## HaemishM

Caught up to the last 7 pages of this thread. My books could use some more tag love, as it's been a few weeks since I last popped in here. See my sig line for links to all the books.

Thanks!


----------



## Karl Jones

All caught up to this point now from 3/4 pages back. Thanks so much for the likes and tags everyone, you've increased my tags by about 250% in just a couple of days, great stuff.


----------



## RWwriter

Wow! This list is huge! I'd like to add my book to this. I could use some more tags. I'll go through and start tagging. It may take me a while. But I'll get to them. Please click on my tags from my book, Whisper Cape, in the signature. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kahuna

zwwriter
blatackett
matt cole
lt ville
jgrover
pat chiles
love writing

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## theaatkinson

ah. caught up again.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Getting caught up since spotty internet access for a few days - will get rest of catch up tomorrow.

LowKay x8
AshleyAndrews x3
folly x2
kweiss
damirlaurentiu x3
MacMill x2
KarlJones x1

For *Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR* 'outrageous kindle price' and 'outrageous price' is listed and tagged (yikes!). Can anyone and new taggers please vote those two down? Would So appreciate that!

For new taggers, please use the tags listed below for Operation Neurosurgeon (not other books!). For other books in signature line, please use the tags already on their pages.

*Operation Neurosurgeon* tags: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
romantic suspense, medical drama, medical suspense, romantic comedy, suspense, dog lovers, Tennessee, infidelity, Michael Crichton, Robin Cook, witty


----------



## Jena H

W.O.W.    Lots of new activity!!      Welcome to the newbies, and I'm all caught up for today.


----------



## chel.c.cam

I'll have to catch up on my tags tomorrow, but I was hoping everyone could help me out. I've published a sample of my book on Amazon, here: http://www.amazon.com/Nocturnal-The-Beginning-ebook/dp/B008D5P3RO/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1340246776&sr=8-13&keywords=chelsea+cameron and I want it to go free permanently. If everyone could go to the "Tell us about a lower price" link and post this link: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/174184 and put 0.00 for price and shipping, I would be totally grateful! Thank you


----------



## kcochran

What happens when you take too long of a break from here?  I tagged the following - wow that is a lot of tagging...

AnnieRayburn
Adam Kisiel
Nicole Ciacchella
SheilaMarie
AuthorVincent
leearco
Doctor Barbara
mdotterer
Grace Elliot
Holly A Hook
Simon Haynes
Hosanna
friedgreen
Jonathan Winn
*DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)
Stephen Penner
J. Jack Bergeron
Craig Halloran
GlennGamble
deb2cool4u
Kent Kelly
Maya Cross
Low Kay Hwa
cdstephens
juliandarius
JonDavis1
kweiss01
Jodi
Karl Jones
wilsonharp
RuthNestvold
G G
Lynnette Bonner
JGrover
Pat Chiles
bltackett
wolfrom
HaemishM
RWwriter


----------



## kcochran

Whew!

Could use some Liking and Tagging... Thanks!

Best if you can cut from here and paste in the tag box since I have added some new ones.

tags:
mystery, funny mystery, indie, humor, women sleuths, indie author, beach read, amateur sleuth, comedy, Saint Louis, missouri, murder mystery, buying time

http://tinyurl.com/buyingtime-kindle
http://tinyurl.com/buyingtime-paperback


----------



## mdotterer

Caught up again, with these tags:

herocious
Kelly Cochran
Regan Walsh, Michelle T. Green
Gary Ballard
Kate Bellevue
Regan Wolfrom
B.L. Tackett, Felicia A. Sullivan
Mitchell Anne Hagerstrom
M. L. Kennedy
Patrick Chiles
John Grover
LT Ville
Matt Cole
Laurentiu Damir
Lynnette Bonner
Tracy Johnson
G G Collins
Wilson Harp
Karl Jones
Mac Miller
Kirsten Weiss
Missy Fillion
Ashley Andrews
Diana Ilinca
Vickie Adair
Dawn Kirby
A.T. Russell
Michelle Anderson Picarella
Stephen Penner
Chelsea M. Cameron
Julian Darius
Alexandra Butcher, Diana Wicker
Low Kay Hwa
Maya Cross
Kent David Kelly
Debra Jayne East
Sean Campbell, Daniel Campbell


----------



## damirlaurentiu

Just tagged everyone on page 1030 and 1031
My book links are in the signature.
Thank you.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

JGrover
Pat Chiles
bltackett
wolfrom (new book)
lovewriting
RWwriter
chel.c.cam (also posted the link about the lower price)


----------



## Karl Jones

Up to date again, and I see more tags have appeared on my books overnight, thank you everyone.


----------



## joyce9

Hi guys,

I would like very much of you can tag my book:
http://www.amazon.com/Arabic-Love-Poetry-Desert-Translations/dp/9197895474/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&qid=1330264154&sr=8-18

I am also tagging your books.


----------



## damirlaurentiu

Hy , can you please tag and like my books on the UK website.
I will gladly return the favor to everyone.
Thanks

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00850ZPCA

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0089EBF8A

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008BUHD24


----------



## lovewriting

I've tagged, reviewed and downloaded (if free promo) through page 1028 over the last 2 days, to include:

HaemishM
RWwriter
theaatkinson
Doctor Barbara
Jena H
chel.c.cam (like, tag & lower price recommendation done)
kcochran
mdotterer
JonDavis1
Harriet Schultz
folly
D.A. Boulter (you have a lot of books!) 

I'll do more later today. My new contemporary romance novella on Kindle and "The Secret Cove" needs likes/tags if you have a minute. 
Here's the link: http://www.amzn.com/dp/B0087KGO4Q/

PS. It will be free on Saturday, June 23. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Jonathan Winn

Wow! Tagged and Liked all the new faces. Some great books out there. Also posted the Smashwords link for "Tell us about a lower price" for Nocturnal: The Beginning.

I HAVE A NEW BOOK! 

"The Wounded King", just published, is in my siggie, but here's the link:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Wounded-King-Martuk-ebook/dp/B008D72S3E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1340285049&sr=8-1&keywords=the+wounded+king+martuk

and the tags: the wounded king, martuk, martuk the holy, horror, evil, King, 99 cents, great read, quick read, short, short fiction, dark fiction, Jonathan Winn, the martuk series

(please paste the Tags above into the Add Links box for The Wounded King NOT Martuk ... The Holy)

Tags for Martuk ... The Holy:

horror, immortal, immortality, demons, Gods, Priests, ebook, paranormal, novel, indie, indie writer, Paris, kindle books for 2 99 or less, ancient world, Jonathan Winn, Anne Rice

Thank you!!!


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up...thanks for tags back!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with new ones. Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Lots of tags added today for all the new people. Thank you to those who have already tagged and liked me and those who do it soon. I'm close to the 100 mark and I'm curious to see what effect, if any, that magic number has.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2

kwiess01
damirlaurentiu
MacMill
Karl Jones
Wilsonharp
GG
Nomadwoman
Lynette Bonner
Matt Cole
LT Ville
John Grover
Pat Chiles
bltackett
lovewriting
HaemishM
RWwriter
KCochran
joyce9


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up. Thanks for your tags and likes. . .


----------



## AuthorVincent

chel.c.cam, I copy and pasted your link. Good luck! Everyone else, I tagged and liked ya!

If it's not too much trouble, could everyone copy and paste one link for me so I can get a short story listed for free? This will help me more than you could imagine and it'll only take 2 seconds!

Copy this link (do not visit): 
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/house-of-justice-vincent-bivona/1109435198?ean=2940033097500

Then visit this link:
http://www.amazon.com/House-Justice-Short-Horror-ebook/dp/B006IJUOS0/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1338856378&sr=8-6

Scroll down until you see product details. There will be a blue link that says TELL US ABOUT A LOWER PRICE. Click on it. Then select WEBSITE. Paste the FIRST LINK (the one that you copied) in the box that pops up. Set the price for $0.00, as well as $0.00 for shipping.

Thank you so much!

If you have time, please tag two of my books as well:

Second Coming: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005POWQT4/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

The Journal of Peter Rubin: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B007M5MQWG/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


----------



## Craig Halloran

Still tagging. Took about a week off.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Yep, caught up.
Thanks fo much for return likes and tags (links in my signature line.) 
G x


----------



## Jonathan Winn

Went ahead and Liked and Tagged your new one, Vincent.  And did the linky-pasty-freebie-thingy as well.  (yep, that's the official term ... I just made it up ... I mean, I looked it up ... looked it up ... hehe ... sorry)


----------



## Jonathan Winn

Whoops!  Forgot to mention my own books! Ha!

The tags for the newly published -- as of today!!! -- "The Wounded King" (please paste into the Add Links box): 

the wounded king, martuk, martuk the holy, horror, evil, King, 99 cents, great read, quick read, short, short fiction, dark fiction, Jonathan Winn, the martuk series


Tags for Martuk ... The Holy:

horror, immortal, immortality, demons, Gods, Priests, ebook, paranormal, novel, indie, indie writer, Paris, kindle books for 2 99 or less, ancient world, Jonathan Winn, Anne Rice

Thank you!!!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Still catching up: (It's been extra busy here this week - that's a good thing!)

wilsonharp x1
GG x1
Stephen x7
Penner
nomadwoman x1 (other one already done)
LynetteB x1
Mattcole x3
LTVille x2

For *Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR* 'outrageous kindle price' and 'outrageous price' is listed and tagged (yikes!). Can anyone and new taggers please vote those two down?

For new taggers, please use the tags listed below for *Operation Neurosurgeon* (not other books!).

*Operation Neurosurgeon* tags: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
romantic suspense, medical drama, medical suspense, romantic comedy, suspense, dog lovers, Tennessee, infidelity, Michael Crichton, Robin Cook, witty

For other books, please use tags on their pages. Thanks everyone. Any and all tags appreciated.

Oh, come on over to the UK tagging thread if anyone wants to get involved there!
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=post;topic=31628.0;num_replies=4285


----------



## LeiaShaw

Hi everybody! i could use some "likes" and tags for my newest paranormal romance, Destiny Bewitched. Thanks! Going back now and tagging the last few pages at least.


----------



## Jonathan Winn

Consider yourself Liked and Tagged, Miss Shaw.


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Caught up with all the new ones!


Thanks for the tags on the books in the signature!


----------



## mattcole

Updated - liked and tagged everyone from 1028-1032 Please tag and like back. Thanks in advance.

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Drums-ebook/dp/B007JR04EO/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1340117464&sr=1-3&keywords=matt+cole

http://www.amazon.com/The-Blood-of-Cowards-ebook/dp/B007Q7G6B2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1340117464&sr=1-1&keywords=matt+cole

http://www.amazon.com/Abode-of-The-Damned-ebook/dp/B007JRMW76/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1340117464&sr=1-4&keywords=matt+cole

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## damirlaurentiu

Tagged and liked everyone on the last 5 pages.
MY books...in the signature
Thank you


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged all the many new books and people - great to see so many new members to the thread 

Have a great weekend!

------------------------

Mine for anyone who doesn't have them yet:

The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia
Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## MacMill

Thanks for all the tags and likes. I just caught up.
Today I have liked and tagged these author's books:

*liam.judge* 
*JGrover* x6 (it took a while)
*Jonathan Winn* x2
*ScottC* 
*lovewriting* --> I tried to like/tag your book but for some reason I couldn't do it. It wouldn't let me
*bltackett* 
*HaemishM* x5
*Karl Jones* x5
*RWwriter*
*Doctor Barbara* x2 (and I voted down the tags you suggested)
*Jena H* x3
*chel.c.cam* Reported lower price and liked
*kcochran* new tags added and liked
*mdotterer*
*J. Jack Bergeron*
*M. G. Scarsbrook* x 8

I'm up to date!

*Please LIKE and TAG my books:*

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008CFK9L0 (this one is free only today)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00892BFEQ

Thank you


----------



## Caddy

Got all new ones. Congrats! Welcome newbies.

Okay, we have a major problem here. Fourteen of you in the last two weeks have tagged Gastien Part 1 with historical romance and I DO NOT WANT THAT TAGGED. I HAVE TRIED AND TRIED TO GET THAT DOWN. PLEASE DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE OR ROMANCE. PLEASE UNCHECK IT ON GASTIEN PART 1 IF YOU TAGGED IT. PLEASE. PLEASE. PLEASE.

*Additionally, please follow the directions for each book and ONLY use the tags I list. PLEASE DO FOLLOW DIRECTIONS. THANK YOU.*

Please copy tags that I list for each book, go to link, hit "like" if you would, and then type "tt" and paste the copied tags, making sure you copy the complete words so that you don't tag a partial word. If you do not use this method, please click on SEE ALL (however many are listed) TAGS and make sure you do tag all 15. Some of them are not getting tagged. 

*Tristan Michel: Bloodline of Passion*

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084443&sr=8-4

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-Gastien/dp/1477495592/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1339249069&sr=8-1

*Preferred Tags*: drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

*Gastien Part 1: The Cost of the Dream* (please do NOT use the tags above. Use the tags listed below the links and use the tt method for your ease)

Again: PLEASE FOLLOW DIRECTIONS. Do NOT just pick tags randomly. Please DO use at 15 tags for each book. tt is easiest, but if you insist on tagging each one separately you will need to click SEE ALL TAGS and then make sure you CLICK ON BOTH PAGE 1 and 2. DO NOT TAG THIS AS A ROMANCE OR HISTORICAL ROMANCE. DO NOT.

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-1 Kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-1 Paperback

*Preferred tags for Gastien Part 1*: family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

AND:

*Gastien Part 2: From Dream to Destiny* (please do NOT use the tags above. Use the tags listed below the links and use the tt method for your ease)

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-2 Kindle See directions above in red, but use the tags below please for Part 2

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-2 Paperback

*Preferred tags for Gastien Part 2*: french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland

I am sorry if I sound crabby. Normallyl, I am a nice person. I am just very, very frustrated that people are not following directions and instead decide to go ahead and tag my books with tags I do not want just because they see them there. Please stop!

Thank you all for the tags and likes.


----------



## DonnaGalanti

Hi All
Here is who I tagged today.

Vincent Bivona
Marlene Dotterer
Glen Gamble
Grace Elliott
Annie Rayburn
Kent David Kelly
Thea Atkinson
Low Kay HWa
Alexander Butcher
C. David Stephens
Julian Darius
Chelsea M. Cameron

Thanks to those who posted your tags to copy and pasted your direct tag page - makes it so much easier!

Please tag my book here for US and super appreciate ones for UK too:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B007IIIZUO/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
and here:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B007IIIZUO/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Copy and paste these tags. Thanks!
suspense, dean koontz, paranormal suspense, paranormal, supernatural, horror, aliens, paranormal thriller, donna galanti, science fiction, kindle thriller, supernatural thriller, psychic powers, thrillers with good reviews, kay hooper


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new ones.


----------



## friedgreen

All caught up for the week


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

ALL TAGGED UP !


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Jonathan Winn
LeiaShaw

damirlaurentiu: you have no tags added for your u.k. links


----------



## E.M. Leya

Catching up today. Hope everyone has a great weekend. Thanks for tags on my books in my sig.


----------



## damirlaurentiu

tagged the new ones

*liam.judge* - The tags are there, you probably have to sign in on the UK Amazon website to see them
Thanks.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008BUHD24

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0089EBF8A

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00850ZPCA


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up!!!


----------



## Jonathan Winn

damirlaurentiu said:


> *liam.judge* - The tags are there, you probably have to sign in on the UK Amazon website to see them
> Thanks.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008BUHD24
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0089EBF8A
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00850ZPCA


I signed in to the UK site, Liked all three, but didn't see any Tags. Just fyi.


----------



## Jonathan Winn

All caught up.  

The tags for "The Wounded King" (please paste into the Add Links box): 

the wounded king, martuk, martuk the holy, horror, evil, King, 99 cents, great read, quick read, short, short fiction, dark fiction, Jonathan Winn, the martuk series


Tags for "Martuk ... The Holy":

horror, immortal, immortality, demons, Gods, Priests, ebook, paranormal, novel, indie, indie writer, Paris, kindle books for 2 99 or less, ancient world, Jonathan Winn, Anne Rice

Thank you!!!


----------



## seventhspell

Was away for a week and yikes lots to tag
Caught up with, 
cdstephens
juliandarius
chel.c.cam new one good luck
E.M. Leya new one good luck
AshleyAndrews
Jonathan Winn tagged u already
kweiss01
damirlaurentiu
Karl Jones
wilsonharp
G G
Nomadwoman new one good luck
Lynnette Bonner
mattcole
LT Ville
JGrover
Pat Chiles
bltackett
wolfrom new one good luck
lovewriting
RWwriter


I have a new book, the tags should be there to just tick http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008D1TCI4

Thanks for any tags back and my old books are in my signature line for new people 
Have a good weekend


----------



## Jonathan Winn

seventhspell,

Did you get my new book, "The Wounded King"?    Will go and Tag your new one now.

Jonathan


----------



## LeiaShaw

all caught up! thanks!

please tag and like 4th book Destiny Bewitched


----------



## damirlaurentiu

> Quote from: damirlaurentiu on Today at 10:19:48 AM
> liam.judge - The tags are there, you probably have to sign in on the UK Amazon website to see them
> Thanks.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008BUHD24
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0089EBF8A
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00850ZPCA
> 
> I signed in to the UK site, Liked all three, but didn't see any Tags. Just fyi. Smiley


OK. I don't know what is happening , the tags are there and should be visible. Thanks.


----------



## Jonathan Winn

damirlaurentiu said:


> OK. I don't know what is happening , the tags are there and should be visible. Thanks.


Not a problem. If you suggest the Tags you want, I can paste them in the box.


----------



## markarayner

Nice to see all the new faces and books!

I'm looking for help with Pirate Therapy and Other Cures -- and it's free today and tomorrow, if you want to download a copy!

humor, monkeys, robots, pirates, humorous flash fiction, humorous short fiction, parody, comedy, absurdism, funny history, satire, humorous science fiction, collection, flash fiction, short fiction, zombies

Here's who I've tagged for today:

Grace Elliot
Jonathan Winn
Barbara Ebel MD
Leia Shaw
Pauline Creeden
Matt Cole
Laurentiu Damir
M. G. Scarsbrook, Christopher Marlowe
Mac Miller
Caddy Rowland
Donna Galanti
Peter Meredith
J. Jack Bergeron
E.M. Leya, Emma Marie Leya


----------



## damirlaurentiu

> OK. I don't know what is happening , the tags are there and should be visible. Thanks.
> 
> Not a problem. If you suggest the Tags you want, I can paste them in the box.


The tags are the following :

business, investment books, currency trading, foreign exchange, forex, trend following, trading system, financial freedom, financial, kindle book, investing, stock market, technical analysis, trading strategy

Thank you very much , I appreciate it.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008BUHD24

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0089EBF8A

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00850ZPCA

markarayner - tagged and liked your books


----------



## Jonathan Winn

damirlaurentiu said:


> The tags are the following :
> 
> business, investment books, currency trading, foreign exchange, forex, trend following, trading system, financial freedom, financial, kindle book, investing, stock market, technical analysis, trading strategy
> 
> Thank you very much , I appreciate it.


Done.


----------



## laurenhobs

All caught up to here!   I'd really appreciate some tag love for my NEW cook book ☺
What a night my fingers heart&#8230;uf uf

Jonathan Winn 
Markarayner
LeiaShaw
J. Jack Bergeron
E.M. Leya
MacMill
Craig Halloran
joyce9
lovewriting
mdotterer
theaatkinson
chel.c.cam
bltackett
wolfrom
JGrover
Pat Chiles
LT Ville
Mattcole
Juliandarius
Nomadwoman
ALB2012
G G
kweiss01
Lynnette Bonner
Wilsonharp
AshleyAndrews
Jodi
Folly
JonDavis1
Low Kay Hwa
MAPicarella
Maya Cross
AnnieRayburn
GlennGamble
Mdotterer
deb2cool4u
Holly A Hook
Tonya - love your covers
Bertagnole
Patty Jansen
reneepawlish
If you are NOT on this list, that means that I have already got you Have a great weekend!
And I wanted to thank you all for your tags back.

Here is my new book Tags in return are very much appreciated and listed below
http://www.amazon.com/QUICK-EASY-HEALTHY-RECIPES-ebook/dp/B007UIQA72/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1334752652&sr=1-3


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Catch up:
JGrover
PatChiles
herocious
bltackettt
Markaragner
seventhspell

For Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR 'outrageous kindle price' and 'outrageous price' is listed and tagged (yikes!). Can anyone and new taggers please vote those two down?

For new taggers, please use the tags listed below for Operation Neurosurgeon (not other books!).

*Operation Neurosurgeon* tags: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
romantic suspense, medical drama, medical suspense, romantic comedy, suspense, dog lovers, Tennessee, infidelity, Michael Crichton, Robin Cook, witty

For other books, please use tags on their pages. Thanks everyone. Any and all tags appreciated.

Oh, come on over to the UK tagging thread if anyone wants to get involved there!
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=post;topic=31628.0;num_replies=4285


----------



## leearco

Thanks for all the tags

All caught up


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.  Thanks all.

Damirlaurentiu, you may already be aware, but many of us can't tag UK books.  You know we'd do if we could.


----------



## jodiambrose

*Hi everyone!*

I'm happy to be a tagging fool! 

I have 2 books. Anyone who tags and likes my book can expect a tag and like (and tons of appreciation and love) in return! 

Here are my books:

http://www.amazon.com/Sex-More-roadmap-paradise-bedroom/dp/0615443435/ref=pd_bxgy_b_img_b

http://www.amazon.com/Intimacy-More-peek-into-understanding/dp/0615537111/ref=pd_bxgy_b_img_b










Thank you so much! I really appreciate any help you can provide.


----------



## damirlaurentiu

> Posted by: Jena H
> Insert Quote
> Caught up again. Thanks all.
> 
> Damirlaurentiu, you may already be aware, but many of us can't tag UK books. You know we'd do if we could. Cool


I understand.



> Posted by: jodiambrose
> Insert Quote
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm happy to be a tagging fool! Smiley
> 
> I have 2 books. Anyone who tags and likes my book can expect a tag and like (and tons of appreciation and love) in return! Smiley


I tagged and liked your books.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

seventhspell (new book)
jodiambrose
damirlaurentiu (u.k. tags)


----------



## LeiaShaw

Caught up! Looking for likes and tags mostly for Destiny Bewitched, though all would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up


----------



## E.M. Leya

Caught up! Thanks everyone for tagging the books in my sig.


----------



## GlennGamble

Wow, I see that I got some catching up to do. All the way back to 1027. I'll get there within the next few days, depending on how fast my index finger is.

In the meanwhile, please tag my books by copying and pasting the following tags for each respective book below:

Bon Appetit
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YWNW0K
Tags: thriller, suspense, gambling, noir fiction, noir, suspense thriller, short stories, pulp, pulp fiction, chicago, crime fiction, crime, crime thriller, series

Prime Cut
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007TMQGSM
Tags: noir, noir fiction, thriller, suspense, crime fiction, crime, crime thriller, series, pulp, pulp fiction, hard-boiled, chicago, suspense thriller

Escape
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00597RST0
Tags: noir fiction, noir, thriller, suspense, shootout, suspense thriller, novella, pulp fiction, pulp, chicago, crime fiction, crime, crime thriller, escape, series

On the Run
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FMSFIW
Tags: noir, noir fiction, thriller, suspense thriller, suspense, novella, series, pulp fiction, pulp, crime fiction, crime thriller, chicago

James
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005XMJCAE
Tags: noir, noir fiction, thriller, suspense, suspense thriller, short stories, novella, hard-boiled, series, pulp fiction, pulp, crime fiction, crime thriller, crime, chicago

Busted
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0069HL8KY
Tags: thriller, suspense, carbondale, college life, rouge police officer, card game, fiction, noir, noir fiction, suspense thriller, short stories, novella, crime, crime thriller, crime fiction

A Thousand Chances
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0050D1WB8
Tags: gambling, contemporary fiction, contemporary romance, noir fiction, noir, pulp fiction, pulp, poker, romantic suspense

NOTE TO NEWCOMERS: clicking 'agree with these tags' does not add tags. Please copy and paste the list given in the tag box which opens when you hit the letter T on your keyboard twice on the Amazon book page. (or click the "edit" link)


----------



## Amyshojai

Glen, got all your books tagged, welcome to the thread.


----------



## Bertagnole

Working through pages today. Thanks for the tags.


----------



## Amyshojai

Bertagnole, got your book.


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up. 
Thank you so much for return tags and likes,

The links are in my signature line,
G x


----------



## kahuna

All caught up.

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Jonathan Winn

Happy Weekend, everybody!    

The tags for "The Wounded King" (please paste into the Add Links box): 

the wounded king, martuk, martuk the holy, horror, evil, King, 99 cents, great read, quick read, short, short fiction, dark fiction, Jonathan Winn, the martuk series


Tags for "Martuk ... The Holy":

horror, immortal, immortality, demons, Gods, Priests, ebook, paranormal, novel, indie, indie writer, Paris, kindle books for 2 99 or less, ancient world, Jonathan Winn, Anne Rice

Thank you!!!


----------



## martyinmaui

All caught up ...

Thanks to everyone who's tagged/liked my books!

http://www.amazon.com/Stepping-Stones-Greater-Resilience-ebook/dp/B007VEU8FU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1335452143&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Inspirational-Words-Wisdom-Challenging-ebook/dp/B007WZ5NEY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336429680&sr=8-1

Have a great weekend


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Caught up. Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.

For *Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR* 'outrageous kindle price' and 'outrageous price' is listed and tagged (yikes!). Can anyone and new taggers please vote those two down?

For new taggers, please use the tags listed below for Operation Neurosurgeon (not other books!).

*Operation Neurosurgeon* tags: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
romantic suspense, medical drama, medical suspense, romantic comedy, suspense, dog lovers, Tennessee, infidelity, Michael Crichton, Robin Cook, witty

For other books, please use tags on their pages. Thanks everyone. Any and all tags appreciated.

Oh, come on over to the UK tagging thread if anyone wants to get involved there!
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=post;topic=31628.0;num_replies=4285


----------



## G G

Caught up. Thanks again for the tags on my book!


----------



## Atmcbom

Trying to catch up on tags, any tags or likes for my novels would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## Tessa Apa

Hello from NZ - I have just done all the tags below - it was fun ad I even saw a great free book!

My tags if you have time are :

angels, diary, spiritual, god, inspirational, 

Thank you!


----------



## Tessa Apa

Doctor Barbara said:


> For *Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR* 'outrageous kindle price' and 'outrageous price' is listed and tagged (yikes!). Can anyone and new taggers please vote those two down?


How do you vote it down? I had a look but couldnt work it out?


----------



## wolfrom

Thanks everyone for the tags and likes.

All caught up again!

For some reason I have yet another new book: Vegans Are F**king Delicious

It's in the sig, so I'm hoping that it'll get some newcomers.


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
I haven't been here in ages but I'll try to slowly catch up - it's great to see so many new authors here and of course, I'd really appreciate any reciprocal tags would be greatly appreciated,
Cheers,
Trace


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Tessa Apa
wolfrom (new book)

Doctor Barbara: I voted down "outrageous kindle price" and "outrageous price"


----------



## RuthNestvold

Lots of new faces again! It's going to take me a while to catch up, I can see.  For the new folks, my books and preferred tags:

NEW: "Shadow of Stone": arthurian fiction, arthurian legend, britain, dark ages, epic fantasy, fantasy, historical fantasy, isolde, king arthur, combat, love story, pendragon chronicles, sub-roman britain, yseult, arthurian

http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Stone-Pendragon-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B0088ZJZBO/

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": Arthurian, Arthurian fiction, historical fantasy, epic fantasy, fantasy, King Arthur, Tristan and Isolde, Dark Ages, Sub-Roman Britain, celtic, Britain, Ireland

http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/

"The Future, Imperfect: Short Stories": science fiction, near-future, cyberpunk, dystopia, dystopian, near future, dystopian fiction, short stories

http://www.amazon.com/Future-Imperfect-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B007JBG84U/

"Dragon Time and Other Stories": fantasy, fantasy short story, YA fantasy, dragons, witches, princess, fairy tales, young adult, historical fantasy, magic, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Time-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B006UMIU8G/

"Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology, sci-fi romance, novella, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/

"Never Ever After": fantasy, fantasy short story, fairy tales, celtic, legends, revisionist fairy tales, irish legends, Cinderella, Faerie, short stories

http://www.amazon.com/Never-Ever-After-Stories-ebook/dp/B0072V9HDQ/


----------



## RuthNestvold

Gotcha, Karl! And now I'm all caught up to here.  

Thanks in advance for any return tags!


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

ALL CAUGHT UP. THANKS FOR YOUR TAGS AND LIKES.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up--welcome back Traceya!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Lovely, so new books to tag and like.
Caught up and thanks for your return likes and tags.
My link are in the signature line,
G x


----------



## kahuna

Tessa

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## E.M. Leya

Amazing all the new people! Love it. Thanks for the tags everyone!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Caught up -
KarlJones
Traceya
Wolfrom
TessaApa - (Tessa, I explained how to vote down tags below. Thank you.)
Atmcbom
Thank you, Liam 

For Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR 'outrageous kindle price' and 'outrageous price' is listed and tagged (yikes!). Can anyone and new taggers please vote those two down? 
*You vote down tags this way:* Hit blue lettering "Agree with these tags?", then hit the numbered check box next to "outrageous kindle price" and "outrageous price" - you'll get a box that lets you "vote." "Do you agree this product is related to outrageous kindle price?" Then vote No. It's a good thing to know because we all seem to get crazy tags once in awhile!

For new taggers, please use the tags listed below for Operation Neurosurgeon (not other books!).

*Operation Neurosurgeon tags*: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
romantic suspense, medical drama, medical suspense, romantic comedy, suspense, dog lovers, Tennessee, infidelity, Michael Crichton, Robin Cook, witty

For other books, please use tags on their pages. Thanks everyone. Any and all tags appreciated.

Oh, come on over to the UK tagging thread if anyone wants to get involved there!
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=post;topic=31628.0;num_replies=4285


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Caught up again. Tagged & liked the following:
Leia Shaw
Donna Galanti
seventhspell (the new book...congrats)
Mark Rayner
jodianbrose
Atmcbom
tessa appa
traceya
Karl Jones

Would appreciate likes and tags on mine:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2
AND IN THE UK
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062LPAO2


----------



## IreneP

Whew, tagged all the way forward from kweiss01's post #25715 on: June 19 to here since I'm a newb.

Would appreciate some tags and possibly some likes in return.

Some suggested tags are:
hot romance,  sexy romance, hollywood romance, hollywood fiction, contemporary romance, beach read, role play, modern romance, paparazzi, marriage of convenience, sensual romance, fun romance, erotic romance

Thank you!


----------



## Jena H

All caught up again.


----------



## Maya Cross

Right, I've tagged from 126-128:

Low Kay Hwa
ALB2012
cdstephens
martyinmaui
chel.c.cam
GlennGamble
AuthorVincent
E.M. Leya
kahuna
AshleyAndrews
Caddy
Harriet Schultz
kweiss01
damirlaurentiu
AshleyAndrews
D.A. Boulter
Jodi
MacMill

If people could return the favour I'd appreciate it.

*
NOTE TO NEWCOMERS: clicking 'agree with these tags' does not add tags. Please copy the listed tags, open the Amazon book page and hit the letter T on your keyboard twice. This will bring up the tag window, where you can paste the tags in easily and all at once. Thanks.*

http://www.amazon.com/Things-Those-Tantalising-Submission-ebook/dp/B0086O609M/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Things-Those-Tantalising-Submission-ebook/dp/B0086O609M/

tags: Erotica, erotic, alpha male, submission, BDSM, cheating, sexy


----------



## Caddy

Got all new ones. Congrats! Welcome newbies.

Okay, we have a major problem here

Fourteen of you in the last two weeks have tagged Gastien Part 1 with historical romance and I DO NOT WANT THAT TAGGED

I HAVE TRIED AND TRIED TO GET THAT VOTED DOWN

PLEASE DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE OR ROMANCE

PLEASE UNCHECK IT ON GASTIEN PART 1 IF YOU TAGGED IT. PLEASE. PLEASE. PLEASE

Additionally, please follow the directions for each book and ONLY use the tags I list. PLEASE DO FOLLOW DIRECTIONS. THANK YOU.

*Please copy tags that I list for each book, go to link, hit "like" if you would, and then type "tt" and paste the copied tags, making sure you copy the complete words so that you don't tag a partial word. If you do not use this method, please click on SEE ALL (however many are listed) TAGS and make sure you do tag all 15. Some of them are not getting tagged.*

*Tristan Michel: Bloodline of Passion*

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084443&sr=8-4

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-Gastien/dp/1477495592/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1339249069&sr=8-1

*Preferred Tags*: drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

*Gastien Part 1: The Cost of the Dream* (please do NOT use the tags above. Use the tags listed below the links and use the tt method for your ease)

Again: PLEASE FOLLOW DIRECTIONS. Do NOT just pick tags randomly. Please DO use at 15 tags for each book. tt is easiest, but if you insist on tagging each one separately you will need to click SEE ALL TAGS and then make sure you CLICK ON BOTH PAGE 1 and 2. DO NOT TAG THIS AS A ROMANCE OR HISTORICAL ROMANCE. DO NOT.

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-1 Kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-1 Paperback

*Preferred tags for Gastien Part 1*: family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

AND:

*Gastien Part 2: From Dream to Destiny* (please do NOT use the tags above. Use the tags listed below the links and use the tt method for your ease)

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-2 Kindle See directions above in red, but use the tags below please for Part 2

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-2 Paperback

*Preferred tags for Gastien Part 2*: french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland


----------



## kahuna

Irene P

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,


----------



## Vera R.

Working through pages of tags. I'm up to page 250 so far. 

Thank you to everyone who liked and tagged!


----------



## damirlaurentiu

Just finished tagging and liking all the books I could find on the last 3 pages.
Thank you


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

IreneP
Vera R.


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the new ones.


----------



## DidEverythingButThink

I have just released my debut novel, "Did Everything But Think: D.E.B.T.", and could use some help with tags and likes. Thank you for all the support and I will return the favor...I may even make some purchases for the right price.

http://www.amazon.com/Did-Everything-But-Think-ebook/dp/B0085WPUXM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1340632865&sr=8-1&keywords=did+everything+but+think

paperback: http://www.amazon.com/Did-Everything-But-Think-D-E-B-T/dp/0615637744/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1340632865&sr=8-1

TAGS: 99 cents, nonfiction, finance, business


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your books tagged.


----------



## DidEverythingButThink

Thank you Amy and I have tagged several of your titles also.


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks DidEverythingButThink for tagging my books. FWIW they are nonfiction titles, not novels *s* but the debut novel/thriller will release this fall so stay tuned! (dog viewpoint, too!)


----------



## LateNightMike

Pages 1030-1035...all caught up!

Thanks to everyone (especially you new people) for returning the tags!

Mike


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Got DidEverything. (No erotica due to children's books, which end up getting comingled with those book covers). Good luck newbies!

For Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR 'outrageous kindle price' and 'outrageous price' is listed and tagged (yikes!). Can anyone and new taggers please vote those two down?
You vote down tags this way: Hit blue lettering "Agree with these tags?", then hit the numbered check box next to "outrageous kindle price" and "outrageous price" - you'll get a box that lets you "vote." "Do you agree this product is related to outrageous kindle price?" Then vote No. It's a good thing to know because we all seem to get crazy tags once in awhile!

For new taggers, please use the tags listed below for Operation Neurosurgeon (not other books!).

*Operation Neurosurgeon* tags: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
romantic suspense, medical drama, medical suspense, romantic comedy, suspense, dog lovers, Tennessee, infidelity, Michael Crichton, Robin Cook, witty

For other books, please use tags on their pages. Thanks everyone. Any and all tags appreciated, but don't expect them from folks I can't tag.

Oh, come on over to the UK tagging thread if anyone wants to get involved there!
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=post;topic=31628.0;num_replies=4285


----------



## Jonathan Winn

All caught up Liking and Tagging the newbies.  Hi guys!

Quick question:  although a lot of new faces are saying they've Liked and Tagged, my numbers -- at least with my Likes -- on both books are stagnant.  Is anyone else having this problem?  Just curious.

That being said ... 

The tags for "The Wounded King" (please paste into the Add Links box): 

the wounded king, martuk, martuk the holy, horror, evil, King, 99 cents, great read, quick read, short, short fiction, dark fiction, Jonathan Winn, the martuk series


Tags for "Martuk ... The Holy":

horror, immortal, immortality, demons, Gods, Priests, ebook, paranormal, novel, indie, indie writer, Paris, kindle books for 2 99 or less, ancient world, Jonathan Winn, Anne Rice

Thank you!!!


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up!!


----------



## PaigeAspen

Tagging is tiring! I have 2 newly published erotica ebooks that are begging to be tagged. Pretty please.

http://www.amazon.com/Sister-Wife-erotic-novelette-ebook/dp/B008EDX084/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1340672357&sr=1-1&keywords=sister+wife+%28an+erotica+novelette%29

http://www.amazon.com/Fantasy-erotic-novelette-Fantasies-ebook/dp/B008EEI9ES/ref=tag_stp_s2f_edpp_adult_fi

Ty Ty Ty, 
Paige


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up. Thank you for all your tags and likes.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones.


----------



## Jonathan Winn

Got the new ones as well.  Hopefully they will get me back.  

The tags for "The Wounded King" (please paste into the Add Links box): 

the wounded king, martuk, martuk the holy, horror, evil, King, 99 cents, great read, quick read, short, short fiction, dark fiction, Jonathan Winn, the martuk series


Tags for "Martuk ... The Holy":

horror, immortal, immortality, demons, Gods, Priests, ebook, paranormal, novel, indie, indie writer, Paris, kindle books for 2 99 or less, ancient world, Jonathan Winn, Anne Rice

Thank you!!!


----------



## DidEverythingButThink

I may be new but I am a man of my word. I just finished tagging and liking for Doctor Barbara, Jonathan, Tess and Jack.


----------



## DidEverythingButThink

Mike, I didn't forget you.


----------



## CarolBurnside/AnnieRayburn

I'm all caught up again with all books new to me. Just did pgs 1023 - here(1035).

*NOTE TO NEWCOMERS:* clicking 'agree with these tags' does not add tags. Please copy and paste the list given in the tag box which opens when you hit 't' twice (tt) on the book page.

Click on books in sig line below. Tags for...
INSIGHT: 
contemporary, romance, soul mate, short story, kindle under a dollar, love story, sci-fi romance, erotic, telepathy, cheap kindle books, bargain books, $0.99, kindle cheap read, series, sf romance, indie

PHANTOMS & FANTASIES
contemporary, romance, soul mate, novella, love story, sci-fi romance, erotic, telepathy, cheap kindle books, bargain books, $1.99, kindle cheap read, series, sf romance, indie

BITTERSWEET OBSESSIONS
contemporary, romance, soul mate, love story, sci-fi romance, erotic, telepathy, cheap kindle books, sexual surrogates, series, sf romance, Annie Rayburn

I'll check back for more to tag in a few days.

Thanks, y'all!


----------



## Jonathan Winn

DidEverythingButThink said:


> I may be new but I am a man of my word. I just finished tagging and liking for Doctor Barbara, Jonathan, Tess and Jack.


Thank you very much. My Like numbers went up, so thankfully the Likes are still being recorded (there was a time when Amazon was buggy and they weren't, and that's what I was concerned with).

Greatly appreciated.


----------



## josephcorner

Hi, Russell Dawson here , I would like to Tag your book , but I don't know how to do it, I mean I tried before, but after I type a word and click "add" nothing happen so something I am missing, thanks in advance.


----------



## kahuna

Did Everything But Think
Paige Aspen

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## traceya

Thanks for the welcome back Amy  

It's slow going but I'm tagging everyone I haven't previously tagged and all the new books etc, it'll take me a while to catch up though.

Appreciate any tags back,
Cheers,
Trace


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

DidEverythingButThink
PaigeAspen

Jonathan Winn: I'm not sure why your numbers are the same. Could just be a glitch on the 'site or some people
might have forgotten to click on the like button when they went to tag your books.


----------



## DidEverythingButThink

Just return tagged Liam, Tracey, Annie, and Kahuna


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Am all caught up except for Annie's. Jonathan, I kind of agree. I have only been keeping track of Operation Neurosurgeon since I need to change and bump up the most important tags, and they have not or hardly at all moved. And some of the tags I have listed to cut and paste aren't even on the page (I can't put them since I am maxed out with my 15 tags). Sigh......

For Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR 'outrageous kindle price' and 'outrageous price' is listed and tagged (yikes!). Can anyone and new taggers please vote those two down?
You vote down tags this way: Hit blue lettering "Agree with these tags?", then hit the numbered check box next to "outrageous kindle price" and "outrageous price" - you'll get a box that lets you "vote." "Do you agree this product is related to outrageous kindle price?" Then vote No. It's a good thing to know because we all seem to get crazy tags once in awhile!

For new taggers, please use the tags listed below for Operation Neurosurgeon (not other books!).

*Operation Neurosurgeon* tags: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1 -
romantic suspense, medical drama, medical suspense, romantic comedy, suspense, dog lovers, Tennessee, infidelity, Michael Crichton, Robin Cook, witty

For other books, please use tags on their pages. Thanks everyone. Any and all tags appreciated, but don't expect them from folks I can't tag.

Oh, come on over to the UK tagging thread if anyone wants to get involved there!
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=post;topic=31628.0;num_replies=4285


----------



## theaatkinson

think I've got everyone.


----------



## Marie S

I've just published a new book that could do with some tags (would appreciate some likes too).

http://www.amazon.com/Winters-Breath-Collection-Poetry-ebook/dp/B008DTIPPC/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1340721720&sr=1-4&keywords=marie+symeou

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Winters-Breath-Collection-Poetry-ebook/dp/B008DTIPPC/ref=pd_ecc_rvi_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1327916149&sr=8-4

My other books:

http://www.amazon.com/Age-of-Dreams-ebook/dp/B005SE2VMS/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1340721720&sr=1-3&keywords=marie+symeou

http://www.amazon.com/Frozen-Time-Blood-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005NW1XHO/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1340721720&sr=1-1&keywords=marie+symeou

Thanks in advance. I'm off to catch up on some tagging...


----------



## Amyshojai

MarieS I tried to tag your new one and didn't see any existing tags. Please list some and I'm happy to help (did "like" the book, though *s*)


----------



## E.M. Leya

Morning everyone or afternoon depending where you are. Love seeing all the new books! My TBR pile is getting bigger! Thanks again for all the tags.


----------



## herocious

Thanks for all the generosity in this thread. I'm just about all caught up with the new books. Anything's appreciated : )


----------



## Bertagnole

Wow. I need to get here more often with all the new I am seeing. Thanks for tags everyone! Will work through new ones today.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your book Bertagnole, all caught up.


----------



## Marie S

Amyshojai said:


> MarieS I tried to tag your new one and didn't see any existing tags. Please list some and I'm happy to help (did "like" the book, though *s*)


That's strange. They are listed on the Amazon.com page. At least I can see them.

Anyway, here they are:
poetry, short story, lyrics, poems, gothic, haunted, supernatural, mystery, horror fiction, depression, dark, ghost story, ghosts

Thanks 

http://www.amazon.com/Winters-Breath-Collection-Poetry-ebook/dp/B008DTIPPC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1340729271&sr=8-1&keywords=winter%27s+breath+marie+symeou


----------



## Amyshojai

Marie S said:


> That's strange. They are listed on the Amazon.com page. At least I can see them.
> 
> Anyway, here they are:
> poetry, short story, lyrics, poems, gothic, haunted, supernatural, mystery, horror fiction, depression, dark, ghost story, ghosts
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Winters-Breath-Collection-Poetry-ebook/dp/B008DTIPPC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1340729271&sr=8-1&keywords=winter%27s+breath+marie+symeou


Got it tagged!


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Bertagnole said:


> Wow. I need to get here more often with all the new I am seeing. Thanks for tags everyone! Will work through new ones today.


Just tagged you Bertagnole. Mine are in signature for those who have not tagged yet. Will reciprocate all the tagging favor. Thanks.


----------



## DidEverythingButThink

Just tagged Sandy, Herocious and Bertagnole.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Up to date again, 
my links are in the signature line,
thank you everyone,
G x


----------



## JessicaVane

All caught up. Big thank yous for the tags and likes.

I really appreciate the ease of the TT method, so let me also thank everyone who does it that way. Also I appreciate the person who posted again on how to vote down tags, I couldn't figure it out and didn't want to post until I had caught up.


----------



## AuthorVincent

Had to go a few pages back to catch up. All done!

Can everyone copy and paste one link for me so I can get a short story listed for free? This will help me more than you could imagine, and it'll only take 2 seconds!

Copy this link (do not visit):
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/house-of-justice-vincent-bivona/1109435198?ean=2940033097500

Then visit this link:
http://www.amazon.com/House-Justice-Short-Horror-ebook/dp/B006IJUOS0/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1338856378&sr=8-6

Scroll down until you see product details. There will be a blue link that says TELL US ABOUT A LOWER PRICE. Click on it. Then select WEBSITE. Paste the FIRST LINK (the one that you copied) in the box that pops up. Set the price for $0.00, as well as $0.00 for shipping.

Thank you so much!

If you have time, please tag two of my books as well:

Second Coming: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005POWQT4/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

The Journal of Peter Rubin: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B007M5MQWG/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


----------



## JRLeckman

I'm late to the party, but I brought cookies!

Too bad I ate them already  

I would love some tagging on the YA fantasy in my signature (Inheritance). Now I'm off to start with the tagging!


----------



## Amyshojai

JR got your books. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## kahuna

Marie S

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Jena H

All caught up again.

*VeraR* - I hope you know you don't have to go through _every_ page.  Just the last four or five will do, so you'll catch all the current participants.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Like Author Vincent, I'd like to ask your help in persuading Amazon to match Barnes & Noble's "free" price on my short story, Lust and Honor. It's also free on Smashwords and soon on iTunes. Amazon lists it for 99cents, their minimum price. It should be free there too. Thank you, thank you, thank you.

If you click this link it will take you to my story's Amazon page.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087WZAIU

Scroll down to "Tell us about a different price" and paste the following URL, the price of 0.00 and you're done.

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/lust-and-honor-harriet-schultz/1111648904?ean=2940033269686


----------



## Jonathan Winn

Lovin' all these new faces and fantastic covers.  Welcome!    

Got all the newbies (to me, anyway) Liked and Tagged.  Would appreciate some reciprocal Likes and Tags in return.  

The tags for "The Wounded King" (please paste into the Add Links box): 

the wounded king, martuk, martuk the holy, horror, evil, King, 99 cents, great read, quick read, short, short fiction, dark fiction, Jonathan Winn, the martuk series


Tags for "Martuk ... The Holy":

horror, immortal, immortality, demons, Gods, Priests, ebook, paranormal, novel, indie, indie writer, Paris, kindle books for 2 99 or less, ancient world, Jonathan Winn, Anne Rice

Thank you!!!


----------



## Jonathan Winn

Harriet Schultz said:


> Like Author Vincent, I'd like to ask your help in persuading Amazon to match Barnes & Noble's "free" price on my short story, Lust and Honor. It's also free on Smashwords and soon on iTunes. Amazon lists it for 99cents, their minimum price. It should be free there too. Thank you, thank you, thank you.


Done! Happy to help


----------



## leearco

Up to date


----------



## kcochran

All caught up! Would love some liking/tagging too!

Best if you can can cut and past the tags provided below as I have added new ones

tags:
mystery, funny mystery, indie, humor, women sleuths, indie author, beach read, amateur sleuth, comedy, Saint Louis, missouri, murder mystery, buying time

http://tinyurl.com/buyingtime-kindle
http://tinyurl.com/buyingtime-paperback


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Marie S (new book)
JRLeckman

Harriet Schultz: I posted that link for you

Caught up with everyone else's books.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Jonathan Winn said:


> Done! Happy to help


Thank you!!!


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Thank you  to everyone who reported B & N's "free" price on my short story to Amazon. I hope they'll someday get around to matching the price. I'll post those links again in a couple of days so I don't become annoying!

Meanwhile, I would appreciate tags and likes from the newbies. Thanks.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2

Here are my tags for today:
IreneP
Maya Cross
Vera R
Did Everything But Think
Marie S
Sandy Harper
JR Leckman


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up. Thanks for your tags and likes.


----------



## E.M. Leya

Can I request likes on my author page? Thanks everyone.

http://www.amazon.com/Emma-Marie-Leya/e/B00830103K/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_2


----------



## damirlaurentiu

Please tag and like my books, I will return the favor.
Copy/paste the following tags:

*business, investing, kindle book, financial, financial freedom, technical analysis, swing trading, investment books, currency trading, foreign exchange, forex, trend following, trading, trading strategy, trading system*

The books are:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008BUHD24

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0089EBF8A

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00850ZPCA

Thank you.


----------



## seventhspell

I am caught up again with,

Jonathan Winn i did get your new one 
LeiaShaw
markarayner alreday got you
jodiambrose
Atmcbom
Tessa Apa
traceya
IreneP
DidEverythingButThink

PaigeAspen new ones

Marie S new one
JRLeckman

I have a new release http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008D1TCI4  would be grateful for tags

My links are in my signature line for anyone new thanks for any tags back.


----------



## DonnaGalanti

Hi All
Here is who I tagged today

Laurentiu Damir (didn't need to be signed in UK and I never bought anything there either, not sure why others cant. I've tagged myself to many books on UK and Germany Amazon so far)
Leia Shaw
Mark A. Rayner
Jodi Ambrose
E.L. Bertagnole
G G Collins
Mark S LaMaster
Tessa Apa
Regan Wolfrom
Tracey Alley
Ruth Nestvold
Karl S jones
Irene Preston
Joseph Lorick (I only did the tags you listed to paste, but you have many there that have been added in)

Thanks to those who posted your tags to copy and pasted your direct tag page - makes it so much easier!

Please tag my book here for US and super appreciate ones for UK too (not sure why some cant tag UK. Strange as I don't have a problem tagging other countries):
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B007IIIZUO/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
and here:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B007IIIZUO/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Copy and paste these tags. Thanks!
suspense, dean koontz, paranormal suspense, paranormal, supernatural, horror, aliens, paranormal thriller, donna galanti, science fiction, kindle thriller, supernatural thriller, psychic powers, thrillers with good reviews, kay hooper


----------



## martyinmaui

Okie dokie caught up again ...

http://www.amazon.com/Stepping-Stones-Greater-Resilience-ebook/dp/B007VEU8FU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1335452143&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Inspirational-Words-Wisdom-Challenging-ebook/dp/B007WZ5NEY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336429680&sr=8-1


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up...and thanks for the cookies ...nom nom nom.
My links are in the signature line.
G x


----------



## IreneP

Thanks to everyone!!

And I am caught up!


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up.

Thanks for tags back!


----------



## wolfrom

All caught up. Thank you everyone for the tags and likes!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Ketchup - (without erotica)

MarieS
JR Leckman

For *Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR* Please cut and paste these tags:

romantic suspense, medical drama, medical suspense, romantic comedy, suspense, dog lovers, Tennessee, infidelity, Michael Crichton, Robin Cook, witty

http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

Other tags are on pages. Much appreciated. Still waiting for my Operation Neurosurgeon numbers to change.


----------



## Caddy

Got all new ones. Congrats! Welcome newbies.

Okay, we have a major problem here

Fourteen of you in the last two weeks have tagged Gastien Part 1 with historical romance and I DO NOT WANT THAT TAGGED

I HAVE TRIED AND TRIED TO GET THAT VOTED DOWN

PLEASE DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE OR ROMANCE

PLEASE UNCHECK IT ON GASTIEN PART 1 IF YOU TAGGED IT. PLEASE. PLEASE. PLEASE
Additionally, please follow the directions for each book and ONLY use the tags I list. PLEASE DO FOLLOW DIRECTIONS. THANK YOU.

Please copy tags that I list for each book, go to link, hit "like" if you would, and then type "tt" and paste the copied tags, making sure you copy the complete words so that you don't tag a partial word. If you do not use this method, please click on SEE ALL (however many are listed) TAGS and make sure you do tag all 15. Some of them are not getting tagged. 
*
Tristan Michel: Bloodline of Passion*

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084443&sr=8-4

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-Gastien/dp/1477495592/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1339249069&sr=8-1 

*Preferred Tags*: drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

*Gastien Part 1: The Cost of the Dream * (please do NOT use the tags above. Use the tags listed below the links and use the tt method for your ease)

Again: PLEASE FOLLOW DIRECTIONS. Do NOT just pick tags randomly. Please DO use at 15 tags for each book. tt is easiest, but if you insist on tagging each one separately you will need to click SEE ALL TAGS and then make sure you CLICK ON BOTH PAGE 1 and 2. DO NOT TAG THIS AS A ROMANCE OR HISTORICAL ROMANCE. DO NOT.

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-1 Kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-1 Paperback

*Preferred tags for Gastien Part 1*: family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

AND:

*Gastien Part 2: From Dream to Destiny * (please do NOT use the tags above. Use the tags listed below the links and use the tt method for your ease)

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-2 Kindle  See directions above in red, but use the tags below please for Part  2

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1337084814&sr=1-2 Paperback

*Preferred tags for Gastien Part 2:* french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland


----------



## Kristine Cayne

MAPicarella said:


> Kristine Cayne (you have a new super fan)


Oh my! I'm seriously thrilled to hear that 

~Kristine


----------



## Kristine Cayne

I've been out for a while so I went back to my last post on page 1024(!) and liked and tagged everyone up to here. And just so everyone knows, if you provided tags, I copy/pasted them. If you didn't, I tagged up to the 15 tag maximum if you had 15 tags.

Thank you to all who have reciprocated 

Here are mine:

_Deadly Addiction_

*Preferred tags*: romantic suspense, native american, native american romance, iroquois, addiction, alpha male, bikers, canada, deadly vices, female cop, interracial romance, kristine cayne, romance, strong heroine, suspense

*If you are not using the TT method, please be sure to check off at least the three tags in red. You may have to click on "See all tags" 

ebook: http://amzn.com/B007WNTXR4
print: http://amzn.com/0984903429

_Deadly Obsession_ (on sale for only $0.99!)

*Preferred Tags*: romantic suspense, montreal, stalker, suspense thriller, thriller, sexy, widow, kristine cayne, obsessive love, photography,alpha male, action, hollywood, celebrity, movie star, sexy romance, romance

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B006SP32Q0
Print: http://amzn.com/0984903402

_WG2E Spring Hop Anthology_

*Preferred Tags*: dd scott, romance contemporary, anthology, barbara silkstone, short story collection, short stories, kristine cayne, jayne ormerod, tracy sumner, the wg2e anthologies

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B007V1ZT52

_Hearts and Arrows_

*Preferred Tags*: david g pearce, david wailing, kristine cayne, lexi revellian, lou wellman, short story collection, talli rolland, ann madden-walsh, cecilia peartree, short stories

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B00764VOT4

Thank you everyone!
~Kristine


----------



## mdotterer

More tagging done! Thanks to all for your returned tags!

Donna Galanti
Kelly Cochran
J.R. Leckman, Anne Victory
Paige Aspen
Joseph Lorick
Vera Roberts
Irene Preston
Tracey Alley, Ronnell Porter
Tracey Alley, Geoff Armstrong
Tracey Alley, Angela Armstrong
Regan Wolfrom
Tessa Apa
Mark LaMaster
Jodi Ambrose
Lauren Hobs
Mark A. Rayner
Leia Shaw


----------



## damirlaurentiu

DonnaGalanti



> Laurentiu Damir (didn't need to be signed in UK and I never bought anything there either, not sure why others cant. I've tagged myself to many books on UK and Germany Amazon so far)


I think it depends on the location/country of every person.

Tagged and liked your book


----------



## liam.judge

E.M. Leya: i clicked the like button on your author page

Caught up with everyone else's books.


----------



## RuthNestvold

All caught up to here! Thanks in advance for any return tags. My books and preferred tags:

"Shadow of Stone": arthurian fiction, arthurian legend, britain, dark ages, epic fantasy, fantasy, historical fantasy, isolde, king arthur, combat, love story, pendragon chronicles, sub-roman britain, yseult, arthurian

http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Stone-Pendragon-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B0088ZJZBO/

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": Arthurian, Arthurian fiction, historical fantasy, epic fantasy, fantasy, King Arthur, Tristan and Isolde, Dark Ages, Sub-Roman Britain, celtic, Britain, Ireland

http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/

"The Future, Imperfect: Short Stories": science fiction, near-future, cyberpunk, dystopia, dystopian, near future, dystopian fiction, short stories

http://www.amazon.com/Future-Imperfect-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B007JBG84U/

"Dragon Time and Other Stories": fantasy, fantasy short story, YA fantasy, dragons, witches, princess, fairy tales, young adult, historical fantasy, magic, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Time-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B006UMIU8G/

"Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology, sci-fi romance, novella, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/

"Never Ever After": fantasy, fantasy short story, fairy tales, celtic, legends, revisionist fairy tales, irish legends, Cinderella, Faerie, short stories

http://www.amazon.com/Never-Ever-After-Stories-ebook/dp/B0072V9HDQ/


----------



## JRLeckman

@ Caddy: Downvoted the romance on Gastien part 1, upvoted the rest.

Playing catch up. I disappear from time to time, but I will keep at it.


----------



## Grace Elliot

all caught up, 
my links are in the signature line,
thank you
G x


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up!


----------



## leearco

Caught up


----------



## DidEverythingButThink

Whoooo, I'm all caught up!

E.M.
Marie
Grace
Vincent
J.R.
Jena
Harriet
KCochran
Damir
Donna G
SeventhSpell
martyinmaui
Ruth
Mdot
Irene P
WolfFrom
Cady
Kristen Cayne

      Preferred tags: debt, 99 cents, nonfiction, finance, business, money, Christianity, personal finance, dollar, budgeting, budget, financial planning, financial crisis, financial freedom, financial advice


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.  Thanks all.


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up. Thank you for your tags and likes.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up once again.

My Books:

http://www.amazon.com/Enemy-of-Korgan-ebook/dp/B007F2VAS2
science fiction, scifi, betrayal, spy, adventure, action, undercover, speculative fiction, sci-fi, sf, loyalty

http://www.amazon.com/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasting-ebook/dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## J Bee

Is there already a thread for liking author pages instead of books? I'd be interested in trying that to see if it makes any sort of difference.

Mine is here: http://www.amazon.com/Jay-Bell/e/B003EN0PBO/

Leave a link for yours and I'd be happy to like it as well!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged everything once again!

------------------

Mine for the new people:

The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia
Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## liam.judge

Jay Bell: I clicked the like button on your author page


----------



## Caddy

I am caught up.

Thank you to those who are voting down historical romance on my Gastien Part 1.

Thank you for tagging and liking:

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-Gastien/dp/1477495592

drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777

family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

Please vote down: historical romance

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X

french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland


----------



## J Bee

liam.judge said:


> Jay Bell: I clicked the like button on your author page


I liked you back!


----------



## kahuna

JR Leckman

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## E.M. Leya

Thanks for all the tags. If anyone is in the UK could they help me out on these. Thanks in advance.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B0080XNF74/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

adult fiction, bisexual, erotica, erotic fiction, menage, MFM, MMF, threesome

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B00896LP1A/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

cowboys, ranching, romance, contemporary, western romance

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B0085A1GCI/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

firemen, gay, gay fiction, gay love, gay romance, MM, Male romance, MM romance

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B008C8BS5I/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
Historical, erotic, erotica, mm, ff, MMF, ffm, menage, group, romance


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Jay Bell, I liked your author page. Interesting point.

For *Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR* Please cut and paste these tags:

romantic suspense, medical drama, medical suspense, romantic comedy, suspense, dog lovers, Tennessee, infidelity, Michael Crichton, Robin Cook, witty

http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

Other tags are on pages. Much appreciated. Still waiting for my Operation Neurosurgeon numbers to change.


----------



## theaatkinson

caught up as far as I know. thanks to everyone for the tags.


----------



## R.J. Lockett

Hi to all,

Please tag my books by copying and pasting the following tags for each respective book below:

Breakfast Getaway
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007YMHFPU
Tags: humor, humorous fiction, noir, noir comedy, comedy

Pain in the *ss Car Rental
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007Z55FSU 
Tags: car rental, humor, humorous fiction, noir, noir comedy, poor customer service, comedy

*** I will also tag everyone five pages back by starting from this post. ***

*NOTE TO NEWCOMERS: clicking 'agree with these tags' does not add tags. Please copy and paste the list given in the tag box which opens when you hit the letter T on your keyboard twice on the Amazon book page. (or click the "edit" link)

And don't forget to go back five pages to tag everyone.  *


----------



## bazmaz

Working my way back through tags and likes now.

Tags and likes also appreciated for my new book (the tags are there to work from)

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B008EWOATS/

And in the UK

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Complete-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B008EWOATS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1340989430&sr=8-1


----------



## kahuna

RJ Lockert

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Nomadwoman

MY new book needs tag loving and LIKE-ing please

Copy and paste the tags below the link
http://www.amazon.com/And-Then-Magic-Began-ebook/dp/B007X65CRU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1340989922&sr=8-1&keywords=and+then+the+magic+began

ayahuasca, younger men, romantic suspense, brazil, revenge, Argentina, South America, Beach read, love story, candomble, shamanism, cooking

Ive just done
macaill x 2
Juliandarius x4
mattcole x 3
Damirlaurentiu x3
GG
Bazmaz US & UK
RJ Lockett x 2
theaatkinson
Seventhspell - new one, did the others about 500 pages back
MarieS
Sandy Harper x 2
Dideverythingbuthtink - Got waylaid by his tags - he has christianity AND 50 shades of Grey - is that tactical tagging? 

For people newer than 6 months Last Tango in Buenos Aires could also use tagging and liking - it's in the signature line and its FREE TODAY and Tomorrow on Kindle


----------



## kweiss01

Hello, All!

I've just tagged:
* Nomadwoman
* Bazmaz
* R.J. Lockett
* Jay Bell

There are some great books on this board!

Kirsten


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

R.J. Lockett
bazmaz


----------



## WynneChanning

Hello everyone!

My debut YA vampire novel, What Kills Me, could definitely use some tagging.

http://www.amazon.com/What-Kills-Me-ebook/dp/B0089H01VO/

http://www.amazon.co.uk/What-Kills-Me-ebook/dp/B0089H01VO/

Tags: young adult, paranormal, ya fantasy, vampire, action adventure, urban fantasy

Thank you so much. Going on a tag spree now.


----------



## traceya

Close to getting caught up now - few more days and I'll be there  
All tags and likes back appreciated.


----------



## AuthorVincent

*Amazon won't list my short story for free!*

Can you please help me get them to list it for free, like Harriet Schultz?

All you have to do is:

Copy this link (do not visit):
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/house-of-justice-vincent-bivona/1109435198?ean=2940033097500

Then visit this link:
http://www.amazon.com/House-Justice-Short-Horror-ebook/dp/B006IJUOS0/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1338856378&sr=8-6

Scroll down until you see product details. There will be a blue link that says TELL US ABOUT A LOWER PRICE. Click on it. Then select WEBSITE. Paste the FIRST LINK (the one that you copied) in the box that pops up. Set the price for $0.00, as well as $0.00 for shipping.

Thank you so much!


----------



## leearco

Caught up


----------



## H.M. Ward

Wow. That took forever. I started 5 pages back and tagged everyone.

I also clicked LIKE, and voted down bad reviews and up good ones (clicking YES or NO on the WAS THIS REVIEW HELPFUL TO YOU?) on your pages. I did read the reviews I clicked those on, which is probably why it took me so long to do this. If you could return the favor, I would appreciate it! Especially on DEMON KISSED (the 1st cover in the signature below).

Please use these tags for BANE (link below): paranormal romance, fallen angels, forbidden love, hm ward, post-apocalyptic, supernatural, twilight, vampire, werewolves, young adult
BANE: http://www.amazon.com/Vampire-Apocalypse-1-Bane-ebook/dp/B008BM7T08/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Please use these tags for SCANDALOUS (link below): erotic romance, twilight, alpha male, 50 shades of grey, hm ward, forbidden love, lori wilde, cheap kindle book, sexy romance, contemporary romance
http://www.amazon.com/Scandalous-ebook/dp/B007Z5POMM/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1341095696&sr=1-2&keywords=scandalous#tags

Please do these tags for the books in my signature:
paranormal romance, vampire, demon, angel, demon kissed, romance, magic, vampire diaries, twilight, hm ward, ivy taylor, vampire academy, kim harrison, 99 cents, cheap kindle books

Many, many thanks!


----------



## Pauline Creeden

All  caught up!

Thanks for the mutual tags!


----------



## Jena H

All caught up again, including the newbies in the last two pages.  Welcome!


----------



## herocious

Tagged everything I could find that I haven't already tagged. Cheers!


----------



## mattcole

Updated all Tags & Likes!

Here are my links. Thanks in advance.

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Drums-ebook/dp/B007JR04EO/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1340117464&sr=1-3&keywords=matt+cole

http://www.amazon.com/The-Blood-of-Cowards-ebook/dp/B007Q7G6B2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1340117464&sr=1-1&keywords=matt+cole

http://www.amazon.com/Abode-of-The-Damned-ebook/dp/B007JRMW76/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1340117464&sr=1-4&keywords=matt+cole

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## bazmaz

Catching up again.

Looking for likes and tags on these two in particular

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B008EWOATS/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk

http://www.amazon.co.uk/What-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1341075966&sr=1-1


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

WynneChanning
Callalily6


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up. Thanks for your likes and tags.


----------



## kahuna

Wynne Channing

Calla Lily 6

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## JohnsonJoshuaK

Hey all, going through and hitting up tags as I go.

My novel: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008ENOYDE

Tags for Gunpowder Fantasy, Fantasy, Epic Fantasy would be appreciated.


----------



## RGPorter

Think I've caught up on what i've missed. I have a new one out.

CALL OF THE RAVEN

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008GEGTHU

tags:

demons, shapeshifters, magic, swordplay, supernatural adventure, paranormal fantasy, fantasy adventure, young adult fantasy series, epic fantasy series, dark fantasy romance


----------



## Grace Elliot

Great to see new authors and books in the thread - i'm caught up again.
Thanks for the return likes and tags,
Grace x


----------



## Caddy

I am caught up.

Thank you to those who are voting down historical romance on my Gastien Part 1.

Thank you for tagging and liking:

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-Gastien/dp/1477495592

drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777

family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

Please vote down: historical romance

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X

french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland


----------



## Nomadwoman

Hi All

Please use the tags listed here (by copy and pasting then tt in the tag box) not the ones currently high on the book listing

TAGS - hot romance, erotic, travel, top 100 kindle, 50 Shades of grey, tango, sexy read

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B00570RCPY/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

And for Magic

TAGS - Younger man, romantic passion, erotic, ayahuasca, beach read, love and loss, love story

http://www.amazon.com/And-Then-Magic-Began-ebook/dp/B007X65CRU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1341172149&sr=1-1&keywords=and+then+the+magic+began

ive done
jjackbergeron
kweiss01
johnsonjoshua
rgporter
em leya
Donna Gallatri
martyinmiami
IreneP
Tess st john
Herocius

Caught up til more people arrive - have a great sunday evening all


----------



## RuthNestvold

All caught up to here! Always good to see some new "faces" even if it is a little extra work. Welcome!

My books and preferred tags:

"Shadow of Stone": arthurian fiction, arthurian legend, britain, dark ages, epic fantasy, fantasy, historical fantasy, isolde, king arthur, combat, love story, pendragon chronicles, sub-roman britain, yseult, arthurian

http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Stone-Pendragon-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B0088ZJZBO/

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": Arthurian, Arthurian fiction, historical fantasy, epic fantasy, fantasy, King Arthur, Tristan and Isolde, Dark Ages, Sub-Roman Britain, celtic, Britain, Ireland

http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/

"The Future, Imperfect: Short Stories": science fiction, near-future, cyberpunk, dystopia, dystopian, near future, dystopian fiction, short stories

http://www.amazon.com/Future-Imperfect-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B007JBG84U/

"Dragon Time and Other Stories": fantasy, fantasy short story, YA fantasy, dragons, witches, princess, fairy tales, young adult, historical fantasy, magic, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Time-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B006UMIU8G/

"Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology, sci-fi romance, novella, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/

"Never Ever After": fantasy, fantasy short story, fairy tales, celtic, legends, revisionist fairy tales, irish legends, Cinderella, Faerie, short stories

http://www.amazon.com/Never-Ever-After-Stories-ebook/dp/B0072V9HDQ/


----------



## bltackett

Just liked and tagged every new book and author that I saw from page 1031 to here.  Please return the favor if you haven't.  =)  My book is in the signature.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

JohnsonJoshuaK
RGPorter
Nomadwoman


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up!

--------------

Mine for the new people:

The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia
Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## theaatkinson

got some more. thanks for all the tags from everyone!


----------



## kahuna

JohnsonJoshuaK

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Thanks for the tags and likes for Legacy of the Highlands:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2

and Lust and Honor (which is free on Barnes & Noble, but still 99cents on Amazon...GRRR )

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087WZAIU

Tagged and liked the following since my last post on p.1036

Jay Bell (author page)
RJ Lockett
bazmaz
WynneChanning
Callalily6
JohnsonJoshuaK
RG Porter


----------



## arvel

Just caught up! I have liked and tagged (using tt) for the last five pages. A quite a few of you I'm adding to my TBR list.

I have three new releases and I would love if people would tag and like.

Please use the tags below instead of the ones on the page. I added new ones. 

http://www.amazon.com/Demon-Marked-ebook/dp/B008GNGSYK

tags: gay erotica, gay paranormal, gay bdsm, gay fiction, gay sex, m m erotica, mm erotica, mm, facial, demon

http://www.amazon.com/Consent-ebook/dp/B008GNGSU4

tags: 
gay erotica, gay fiction, gay bdsm, gay fantasy, gay sf, gay master slave, gay science fiction, gay sex, gay threesome, menage a trios, m m erotica, mm erotica, mm, group sex

http://www.amazon.com/Pieces-of-You-ebook/dp/B008GNGRWS

tags: gay erotica, gay romance, gay erotic romance, gay fiction, gay contemporary, gay sex, m m romance, m m erotica, mm erotica, mm


----------



## bookworm77

I like this little recipe book:

Grandma Maudie's Cookbook: A Collection of Delicious Country Recipes 
http://www.amazon.com/Grandma-Maudies-Cookbook-Collection-ebook/dp/B0083CNP68/

Joyce Sims, the author published it to raise money to buy adaptive bikes for kids with special needs.

Please feel free to tag it.

Thanks!


----------



## E.M. Leya

Playing catch-up after being away a few days! Thanks for tags on the books in my sig.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Caught up except for erotica -

RJLockett x2
bazmaz x1 (US)
Wynne x1 (US)
JohnsonJoshuaK (x1)
RGPorter x1

If you tag any of my books, please do *Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR* *Please cut and paste these tags:*

romantic suspense, medical drama, medical suspense, romantic comedy, suspense, dog lovers, Tennessee, infidelity, Michael Crichton, Robin Cook, witty

http://amzn.to/dwy9S1


----------



## Craig Halloran

Caught up from where I started.


----------



## Tess St John

Bookworm, I did not see any tags on that book.

I am caught up...


----------



## CarolBurnside/AnnieRayburn

Jay Bell said:


> Is there already a thread for liking author pages instead of books? I'd be interested in trying that to see if it makes any sort of difference.
> 
> Mine is here: http://www.amazon.com/Jay-Bell/e/B003EN0PBO/
> 
> Leave a link for yours and I'd be happy to like it as well!


Excellent idea. Mine is: http://www.amazon.com/Annie-Rayburn/e/B0050KJK4C

I'm all caught up again with all books new to me. Just did pgs 1035 - here(1039).

*NOTE TO NEWCOMERS:* clicking 'agree with these tags' does not add tags. Please copy and paste the list given in the tag box which opens when you hit 't' twice (tt) on the book page.

Click on books in sig line below. Tags for...
INSIGHT: 
contemporary, romance, soul mate, short story, kindle under a dollar, love story, sci-fi romance, erotic, telepathy, cheap kindle books, bargain books, $0.99, kindle cheap read, series, sf romance, indie

PHANTOMS & FANTASIES
contemporary, romance, soul mate, novella, love story, sci-fi romance, erotic, telepathy, cheap kindle books, bargain books, $1.99, kindle cheap read, series, sf romance, indie

BITTERSWEET OBSESSIONS
contemporary, romance, soul mate, love story, sci-fi romance, erotic, telepathy, cheap kindle books, sexual surrogates, series, sf romance, Annie Rayburn

I'll check back for more to tag in a few days.

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## CarolBurnside/AnnieRayburn

*Regarding AMAZON links*, here's my PSA for the week...

I noticed that a lot of people here post really long links for their Amazon products. *Did you know that anything after the Amazon identifier number isn't needed in the link*? That's only a trail of how you got to that page.

For instance this link:
http://www.amazon.com/Insight-ebook/dp/B0050JKOWK/ref=la_B0050KJK4C_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1341266347&sr=1-1

will get you to the same place this one will: http://www.amazon.com/Insight-ebook/dp/B0050JKOWK

On some forums and loops, the longer links break and can't be clicked on, so I thought some here might want to know.

P.S.: Okay, I'm not sure why that last link isn't showing up as clickable. Everywhere else I use it, it does and it shows up in the preview here as clickable. Hmm...


----------



## Stephen Penner

All caught up. Just tagged and liked:

Arvel Amaya
BL Tackett
Tracy Johnson
Joshua Johnson
Matt Cole
herocious
Mitchell Anne Hagerstrom
ML Kennedy
HM Ward
Wynne Channing
RJ Lockett
Jay Bell
Joseph Lorick
JR Leckman
Laurnetia Damir
Regan Wolfram
Irene Preston

And here's my latest release: Presumption of Innocence


----------



## JonDavis1

Tagged the following today. (Catching up from 1036 due to getting paperback ready for publishing on CS).

herocious
E.L. Bertagnole
Marie Symeou
Sandy Harper
Joeseph Lorick
Jessica Vane-Three Way By Sea; Vampire Alley Fuck; Paranormal Sex Bundle
J.R. Leckman
Jonathon Winn
Kelly Cochran
Laurentiu Damir
Tessa Stokes
Donna Galanti
Irene Preston
Regan Wolfrum
Kristine Cayne
DA Boulter
Jay Bell
RJ Lockett
Barry Maz
Tracy Johnson
Kirsten Weiss
Wynne Channing
Tracey Alley
Callalily6 
Matt Cole
Joshua Johnson
RG Porter
BL Tackett
Arvel Amaya
Joyce Sims
Craig Halloran

And that's it for the moment. Back later for new ones! 

Here's my one:
http://www.amazon.com/Legacy-Age-Of-Power-ebook/dp/B007P99G86/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333023526&sr=8-1


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Caught up to here!

Thanks for the tags on the books in my signature!


----------



## Amyshojai

Looks like I'm still caught up.


----------



## AuthorVincent

All liked and tagged up! Congrats on the new books!

Here's mine. *Click the link to go straight to the tag page: *

_Second Coming: _http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005POWQT4/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

_The Journal of Peter Rubin: _http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B007M5MQWG/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks!


----------



## arvel

All caught up!


----------



## bnapier

Hi, all. I just released Book 2 of my sci-fi/thriller series. Any taggage for Everything Theory: Blood Routes would be much appreciated.

Everything Theory: Blood Routes

And hey, as a reward, treat yourself and grab a FREE COPY of Book 1, Everything Theory: Cold Compass!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your new one tagged bnapier, and caught up


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged:

arvel
bookworm77
Stephen Penner
bnapier


----------



## Caddy

am caught up.

Thank you to those who are voting down historical romance on my Gastien Part 1.

Thank you for tagging and liking:

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-Gastien/dp/1477495592

drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777

family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

Please vote down: historical romance

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X

french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland


----------



## E.M. Leya

Caught up! Everyone have a great holiday!


----------



## seventhspell

Hi caught up again and new for me were, 
R.J. Lockett
bazmaz new book good luck
WynneChanning
Callalily6
JohnsonJoshuaK
RGPorter new one good luck
arvel
bookworm77
bnapier new one good luck

My links are in my signature line for any tags back, thank you


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Only a few books to catch today!

Thanks for the mutual tags!


----------



## Shaun4

Newbie here! I started at page 1036 and worked to the end. I messed up at first, clicking tags instead of TT tagging, but I (hopefully) corrected the ones I missed.

My own stories are in desperate need of some taggage!

http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Cell-ebook/dp/B0076SLDMI/
vampire, horror, prison, jailbreak, prison break, escape, adventure, thriller, vampire horror, monster, scary, gore, crime, indie

http://www.amazon.com/Bone-Soup-ebook/dp/B0086Y65GU/
fantasy, dark fantasy, short story, short, 99 cents, indie, teen, medieval, magic, supernatural

http://www.amazon.com/Right-Behind-You-ebook/dp/B007MRMNJK/
thriller, suspense, killer, serial killer, crime, scary, psycho, murder, short story, short, indie, 99 cents

http://www.amazon.com/Heads-Up-ebook/dp/B008DZ11MK/
thriller, suspense, police, investigation, serial killer, killer, crime, murder, short story, short, indie, procedural, cops, mafia, psycho

Now I'll go catch up on the UK links I skipped over!
Thanks everyone.


----------



## Amyshojai

Shaun4 got your books tagged, welcome to the thread.


----------



## martyinmaui

All caught up ... thanks for the tags/likes. Hope everyone has a safe/enjoyable 4th of July Holiday!

http://www.amazon.com/Inspirational-Words-Wisdom-Challenging-ebook/dp/B007WZ5NEY

http://www.amazon.com/Stepping-Stones-Greater-Resilience-ebook/dp/B007VEU8FU


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up on tags...and I liked the authors who left their author pages...here is mind if anyone is so inclinded.

http://www.amazon.com/Tess-St.-John/e/B004WYAHXU/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1341347871&sr=1-2-ent


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up again - if you have a book in your signature line - I've tagged it!

Thanks for the return tags and likes. 
G x


----------



## Jonas Saul

Getting all caught up. Have a great week everyone.

Here's mine:



Thank you!

Jonas


----------



## Amyshojai

Jonas got your new one.


----------



## Bertagnole

Have a new release if you don't mind! Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/Harmony-Gods-Essence-ebook/dp/B008H5GKLS/ref=dp_return_1?ie=UTF8&n=133140011&s=digital-text


----------



## glc3

Hi bnapier just tagged and like your book. Can you do the same for me. Also can you click THE 2nd review titled Action Filled as helpful? It's better than the first which was for a different edition of the book. Thank you. Here's mine book: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YEKJXO



bnapier said:


> Hi, all. I just released Book 2 of my sci-fi/thriller series. Any taggage for Everything Theory: Blood Routes would be much appreciated.
> 
> Everything Theory: Blood Routes
> 
> And hey, as a reward, treat yourself and grab a FREE COPY of Book 1, Everything Theory: Cold Compass!


----------



## glc3

Hi Shuan just tagged and like your book. Can you do the same for me. Also can you click THE 2nd review titled Action Filled as helpful? It's better than the first which was for a different edition of the book. Thank you. Here's mine book: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YEKJXO



Shaun4 said:


> Newbie here! I started at page 1036 and worked to the end. I messed up at first, clicking tags instead of TT tagging, but I (hopefully) corrected the ones I missed.
> 
> My own stories are in desperate need of some taggage!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Cell-ebook/dp/B0076SLDMI/
> vampire, horror, prison, jailbreak, prison break, escape, adventure, thriller, vampire horror, monster, scary, gore, crime, indie
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Bone-Soup-ebook/dp/B0086Y65GU/
> fantasy, dark fantasy, short story, short, 99 cents, indie, teen, medieval, magic, supernatural
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Right-Behind-You-ebook/dp/B007MRMNJK/
> thriller, suspense, killer, serial killer, crime, scary, psycho, murder, short story, short, indie, 99 cents
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Heads-Up-ebook/dp/B008DZ11MK/
> thriller, suspense, police, investigation, serial killer, killer, crime, murder, short story, short, indie, procedural, cops, mafia, psycho
> 
> Now I'll go catch up on the UK links I skipped over!
> Thanks everyone.


----------



## glc3

Hi Martyinmaui I just tagged and like your book / books. Can you do the same for me. Also can you click THE 2nd review titled Action Filled as helpful? It's better than the first which was for a different edition of the book. Thank you. Here's mine book: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YEKJXO



martyinmaui said:


> All caught up ... thanks for the tags/likes. Hope everyone has a safe/enjoyable 4th of July Holiday!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Inspirational-Words-Wisdom-Challenging-ebook/dp/B007WZ5NEY
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Stepping-Stones-Greater-Resilience-ebook/dp/B007VEU8FU


----------



## glc3

Hi Jonas I just tagged and like your book / books. Can you do the same for me. Also can you click THE 2nd review titled Action Filled as helpful? It's better than the first which was for a different edition of the book. Thank you. Here's mine book: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YEKJXO



Jonas Saul said:


> Getting all caught up. Have a great week everyone.
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Jonas


----------



## glc3

Hi Bertagnole I just tagged and like your book / books. Can you do the same for me. Also can you click THE 2nd review titled Action Filled as helpful? It's better than the first which was for a different edition of the book. Thank you. Here's mine book: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YEKJXO



Bertagnole said:


> Have a new release if you don't mind! Thanks!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Harmony-Gods-Essence-ebook/dp/B008H5GKLS/ref=dp_return_1?ie=UTF8&n=133140011&s=digital-text


----------



## glc3

Hi Eric I just tagged and like your book / books. Can you do the same for me. Also can you click THE 2nd review titled Action Filled as helpful? It's better than the first which was for a different edition of the book. Thank you. Here's mine book: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YEKJXO



Eric C said:


> Thanks, Donna. I'm tagging right now ...


----------



## glc3

Hi Jack I just tagged and like your book / books. Can you do the same for me. Also can you click THE 2nd review titled Action Filled as helpful? It's better than the first which was for a different edition of the book. Thank you. Here's mine book: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YEKJXO



J. Jack Bergeron said:


> All caught up. Thanks for your likes and tags.


----------



## glc3

Hi RGPorter I just tagged and like your book / books. Can you do the same for me. Also can you click THE 2nd review titled Action Filled as helpful? It's better than the first which was for a different edition of the book. Thank you. Here's mine book: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YEKJXO



RGPorter said:


> Think I've caught up on what i've missed. I have a new one out.
> 
> CALL OF THE RAVEN
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008GEGTHU
> 
> tags:
> 
> demons, shapeshifters, magic, swordplay, supernatural adventure, paranormal fantasy, fantasy adventure, young adult fantasy series, epic fantasy series, dark fantasy romance


----------



## glc3

Hi Nomadwoman I just tagged and like your book / books. Can you do the same for me. Also can you click THE 2nd review titled Action Filled as helpful? It's better than the first which was for a different edition of the book. Thank you. Here's mine book: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YEKJXO



Nomadwoman said:


> Hi All
> 
> Please use the tags listed here (by copy and pasting then tt in the tag box) not the ones currently high on the book listing
> 
> TAGS - hot romance, erotic, travel, top 100 kindle, 50 Shades of grey, tango, sexy read
> Hi Martyinmaui I just tagged and like your book / books. Can you do the same for me. Also can you click THE 2nd review titled Action Filled as helpful? It's better than the first which was for a different edition of the book. Thank you. Here's mine book: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YEKJXO
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B00570RCPY/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
> 
> And for Magic
> 
> TAGS - Younger man, romantic passion, erotic, ayahuasca, beach read, love and loss, love story
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/And-Then-Magic-Began-ebook/dp/B007X65CRU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1341172149&sr=1-1&keywords=and+then+the+magic+began
> 
> ive done
> jjackbergeron
> kweiss01
> johnsonjoshua
> rgporter
> em leya
> Donna Gallatri
> martyinmiami
> IreneP
> Tess st john
> Herocius
> 
> Caught up til more people arrive - have a great sunday evening all


----------



## glc3

Hi bltackett I just tagged and like your book / books. Can you do the same for me. Also can you click THE 2nd review titled Action Filled as helpful? It's better than the first which was for a different edition of the book. Thank you. Here's mine book: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YEKJXO



bltackett said:


> Just liked and tagged every new book and author that I saw from page 1031 to here. Please return the favor if you haven't. =) My book is in the signature.


----------



## glc3

Hi Harriet I just tagged and like your book / books. Can you do the same for me. Also can you click THE 2nd review titled Action Filled as helpful? It's better than the first which was for a different edition of the book. Thank you. Here's mine book: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YEKJXO



Harriet Schultz said:


> Thanks for the tags and likes for Legacy of the Highlands:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2
> 
> and Lust and Honor (which is free on Barnes & Noble, but still 99cents on Amazon...GRRR )
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087WZAIU
> 
> Tagged and liked the following since my last post on p.1036
> 
> Jay Bell (author page)
> RJ Lockett
> bazmaz
> WynneChanning
> Callalily6
> JohnsonJoshuaK
> RG Porter


----------



## glc3

Hi Arvel I just tagged and like your book / books. Can you do the same for me. Also can you click THE 2nd review titled Action Filled as helpful? It's better than the first which was for a different edition of the book. Thank you. Here's mine book: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YEKJXO



arvel said:


> Just caught up! I have liked and tagged (using tt) for the last five pages. A quite a few of you I'm adding to my TBR list.
> 
> I have three new releases and I would love if people would tag and like.
> 
> Please use the tags below instead of the ones on the page. I added new ones.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Demon-Marked-ebook/dp/B008GNGSYK
> 
> tags: gay erotica, gay paranormal, gay bdsm, gay fiction, gay sex, m m erotica, mm erotica, mm, facial, demon
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Consent-ebook/dp/B008GNGSU4
> 
> tags:
> gay erotica, gay fiction, gay bdsm, gay fantasy, gay sf, gay master slave, gay science fiction, gay sex, gay threesome, menage a trios, m m erotica, mm erotica, mm, group sex
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Pieces-of-You-ebook/dp/B008GNGRWS
> 
> tags: gay erotica, gay romance, gay erotic romance, gay fiction, gay contemporary, gay sex, m m romance, m m erotica, mm erotica, mm


----------



## glc3

Hi Craig I just tagged and like your book / books. Can you do the same for me. Also can you click THE 2nd review titled Action Filled as helpful? It's better than the first which was for a different edition of the book. Thank you. Here's mine book: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YEKJXO



Craig Halloran said:


> Caught up from where I started.


----------



## glc3

Hi Stephen I just tagged and like your book / books. Can you do the same for me. Also can you click THE 2nd review titled Action Filled as helpful? It's better than the first which was for a different edition of the book. Thank you. Here's mine book: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YEKJXO



Stephen Penner said:


> All caught up. Just tagged and liked:
> 
> Arvel Amaya
> BL Tackett
> Tracy Johnson
> Joshua Johnson
> Matt Cole
> herocious
> Mitchell Anne Hagerstrom
> ML Kennedy
> HM Ward
> Wynne Channing
> RJ Lockett
> Jay Bell
> Joseph Lorick
> JR Leckman
> Laurnetia Damir
> Regan Wolfram
> Irene Preston
> 
> And here's my latest release: Presumption of Innocence


----------



## traceya

Still playing catch up but I'm getting there.  Tagging everyone with their preferred tags except where books are tagged with other author's names, I don't do that.

Appreciate any and all tags/likes back,
Trace


----------



## Jonas Saul

Amyshojai said:


> Jonas got your new one.


Thanks!

I'll get yours...

Jonas


----------



## arvel

All caught up again. Please feel free to tag and like the books in the sig. 



glc3 said:


> Hi Arvel I just tagged and like your book / books. Can you do the same for me. Also can you click THE 2nd review titled Action Filled as helpful? It's better than the first which was for a different edition of the book. Thank you. Here's mine book: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YEKJXO


Tagged, liked and I clicked the review as helpful.


----------



## Bertagnole

Thanks for the tags on my new release! Playing catch up today on all yours! Love all the new faces!


----------



## Caddy

Happy 4th to all USA people. All caught up, except I don't tag books with other author names. Welcome newbies and congrats to those with new additions.

Thank you to those who are voting down historical romance on my Gastien Part 1.

Thank you for tagging and liking:

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-Gastien/dp/1477495592

drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777

family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

Please vote down: historical romance

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X

french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland


----------



## Grace Elliot

all caught up, 
thanks for the return tags and likes (links in the signature line.)
love, G x


----------



## timstevens

Hello, my name's Tim Stevens and I'm new here. I'm a British indie writer with four books available on Kindle, my magnum opus being RATCATCHER, an action/espionage thriller.

I'd be most grateful for tags on the Amazon US and UK sites. Links are here:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007Y7L3EO

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007Y7L3EO

Here are the tags I'd like - please copy and paste if it's convenient: thriller, action, action adventure, action thriller, spy, espionage, suspense, spy novel

Much obliged. I'm a bit daunted by the length of this thread but I'll go back and start tagging.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi timstevens, welcome to the thread--I've tagged your book (US one). We recommend going back 5 pages to catch all the "regular" folks and then visiting once a day or so to stay caught up. All caught up.


----------



## timstevens

Hi, Amyshojai, and thanks. I've started three pages back but will follow etiquette and go back five pages.


Tim


----------



## kahuna

Tim Stephens,

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## E.M. Leya

Thanks for the tags everyone! Hope you have a great 4th of July!


----------



## Pauline Creeden

All caught up!

Happy 4th of July everyone!


----------



## Karen Mead

Okay just went five pages back and did a tagging spree, wow that was a lot of tags 0__0. In the interest of full disclosure, if you had 5-6 books up for tagging I may have only done one or two, I hope that's alright.

Any tags on The Problem With Black Magic (link in sig) would be appreciated. Tags: urban fantasy, contemporary fantasy, demons, magic, witches, thriller, vampires, series, urban fantasy series, paranormal, teen paranormal romance


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you tagged, Karen, welcome to the thread.


----------



## CarolBurnside/AnnieRayburn

My Amazon author page to 'like' is: http://www.amazon.com/Annie-Rayburn/e/B0050KJK4C

I'm all caught up again with any books new to me.

*NOTE TO NEWCOMERS*: clicking 'agree with these tags' does not add tags. Please copy and paste the list given in the tag box which opens when you hit 't' twice (tt) on the book page.

Click on books in sig line below. Tags for...
INSIGHT: 
contemporary, romance, soul mate, short story, kindle under a dollar, love story, sci-fi romance, erotic, telepathy, cheap kindle books, bargain books, $0.99, kindle cheap read, series, sf romance, indie

PHANTOMS & FANTASIES
contemporary, romance, soul mate, novella, love story, sci-fi romance, erotic, telepathy, cheap kindle books, bargain books, $1.99, kindle cheap read, series, sf romance, indie

BITTERSWEET OBSESSIONS
contemporary, romance, soul mate, love story, sci-fi romance, erotic, telepathy, cheap kindle books, sexual surrogates, series, sf romance, Annie Rayburn

I'll check back for more to tag in a few days.

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up!!


----------



## Jedidiah

Back from vacation and wow...so many new people!? I went back 6 pages and these are my new tags:

bltackett
Nomadwoman
RGPorter - new book
herocious - new book
mattcole
Jena H - new book
Callalily6 - great covers!
WynneChanning
R.J. Lockett
Jay Bell
Didevertingbutthink
JRLeckman
wolfrom - new book
IreneP
Marie S
karen mead
Bertagnole
arvel
Jonus Saul
traceya
shaun4
bnapier

I'm all caught up. 

My tags for Revelations of Doom: action, assassins, epic fantasy, high fantasy, war, jedidiah behe, kindle, retribution, sword and board, worvak, epic battles, swords, magic, nephilim

Please vote down: romantic fantasy, dragons, epicfantasywar, retribu


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Caught up except for erotica:

bnapier - new one
shaun4 x4
JonasSaul x1
Bertagnole x1
timstevens x1 (US)
KarenMead x1
glc3 already got your book

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR *
There are wrong tags there that I can't get rid of (like outrageous price), so PLEASE cut and paste *these tags*:

romantic suspense, medical drama, medical suspense, romantic comedy, suspense, dog lovers, Tennessee, infidelity, Michael Crichton, Robin Cook, witty, contemporary romance

http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

Thanks.


----------



## Bertagnole

Thanks to everyone who tagged my new release

http://www.amazon.com/Harmony-Gods-Essence-ebook/dp/B008H5GKLS/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1341350610&sr=1-2&keywords=E.l.+Bertagnole


----------



## timstevens

Right, just did last five pages (1037-1042). I tagged and liked everyone.

I'd be most grateful for tags on the Amazon US and UK sites. Links are here:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007Y7L3EO

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007Y7L3EO

Here are the tags I'd like - please copy and paste if it's convenient: thriller, action, action adventure, action thriller, spy, espionage, suspense, spy novel.

Thanks!

Tim


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.  Good to see some new 'faces.'  

Tim Stevens, I tagged your book on US Amazon, but like many others, I can't tag books on .UK.  Sorry.


----------



## Shaun4

I just caught up on the last couple pages, including glc3's helpful review and timstevens UK tags.

If anyone hasn't tagged mine yet, please try to include the "vampire" and "vampire horror" as tags on BLOOD CELL.

I think they got lost at the bottom of the alphabet so fewer people click them.

Otherwise the tags that are already on my work are fine, thanks everyone!


----------



## leearco

Caught up


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Caught up to here!

 Thanks for the tags!


----------



## traceya

I don't believe it but it looks like I've actually caught up - my tagging finger is broken but I got there  

Thanks for all tags/likes back  

Welcome to a couple of new faces I see


----------



## JanalynVoigt

Hi, everyone. I've gone through and clicked tags and liked some of the pages. If you wouldn't mind doing the same for me, I'd appreciate it. Thanks in advance.

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/DawnSinger-Tales-of-Faeraven-ebook/dp/B008FSSIT4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1341554134&sr=8-2&keywords=dawnsinger 
Paperback: http://www.amazon.com/DawnSinger-Janalyn-Voigt/dp/1611162009/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1341554134&sr=8-2


----------



## Jonas Saul

Getting caught up now...


----------



## damirlaurentiu

Please be kind and tag/like my new book
I will do the same on your books.
Thanks

The book is : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008HJH8O2


----------



## Caddy

All caught up. Welcome new authors!

Thank you to those who are voting down historical romance on my Gastien Part 1.

Thank you for tagging and liking:

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-Gastien/dp/1477495592

drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777

family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

Please vote down: historical romance

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X

french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up once again!

----------------

Mine for the new people:

The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia
Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## R.Stephenson

Today is the big day! The release for my first novel!

Would appreciate a like and some tags! Thanks! 

US

http://www.amazon.com/Collapse-New-America-ebook/dp/B008HYUFWO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1341572420&sr=8-2&keywords=collapse+richard+stephenson

UK

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Collapse-New-America-ebook/dp/B008HYUFWO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1341574527&sr=8-1


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Shaun4
Jonas Saul (new book)
Bertagnole
timstevens
Karen Mead
JanalynVoigt
damirlaurentiu (new book)
KnowledgeInBooks (new book)

Tess St John: I clicked the like button on your author page
AnnieRayburn: I clicked the like button on your author page


----------



## JRLeckman

Time to get busy.

*breaks out the tagging gun*


----------



## R.J. Lockett

I'm all caught up now. My index finger worked up quite a sweat, whew!

Please tag my books by copying and pasting the following tags for each respective book below:

Breakfast Getaway
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007YMHFPU
Tags: humor, humorous fiction, noir, noir comedy, comedy

Pain in the *ss Car Rental
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007Z55FSU 
Tags: car rental, humor, humorous fiction, noir, noir comedy, poor customer service, comedy

*NOTE TO NEWCOMERS: clicking 'agree with these tags' does not add tags. Please copy and paste the list given in the tag box which opens when you hit the letter T on your keyboard twice on the Amazon book page. (or click the "edit" link)

And don't forget to go back five pages to tag everyone.  *


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up.

Thanks, Liam.judge...got your author page liked...I was 2!


----------



## GlennGamble

I'm all caught up.

In the meanwhile, please tag my books by copying and pasting the following tags for each respective book below:

A Thousand Chances
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0050D1WB8
Tags: gambling, contemporary fiction, contemporary romance, noir fiction, noir, pulp fiction, pulp, poker, romantic suspense

Bon Appetit
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YWNW0K
Tags: thriller, suspense, gambling, noir fiction, noir, suspense thriller, short stories, pulp, pulp fiction, chicago, crime fiction, crime, crime thriller, series

Prime Cut
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007TMQGSM
Tags: noir, noir fiction, thriller, suspense, crime fiction, crime, crime thriller, series, pulp, pulp fiction, hard-boiled, chicago, suspense thriller

Escape
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00597RST0
Tags: noir fiction, noir, thriller, suspense, shootout, suspense thriller, novella, pulp fiction, pulp, chicago, crime fiction, crime, crime thriller, escape, series

On the Run
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FMSFIW
Tags: noir, noir fiction, thriller, suspense thriller, suspense, novella, series, pulp fiction, pulp, crime fiction, crime thriller, chicago

James
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005XMJCAE
Tags: noir, noir fiction, thriller, suspense, suspense thriller, short stories, novella, hard-boiled, series, pulp fiction, pulp, crime fiction, crime thriller, crime, chicago

Busted
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0069HL8KY
Tags: thriller, suspense, carbondale, college life, rouge police officer, card game, fiction, noir, noir fiction, suspense thriller, short stories, novella, crime, crime thriller, crime fiction

A Thousand Chances
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0050D1WB8
Tags: gambling, contemporary fiction, contemporary romance, noir fiction, noir, pulp fiction, pulp, poker, romantic suspense


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up. Thanks for your likes and tags.


----------



## R.Stephenson

All caught up!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## liam.judge

Thanks Tess St John for liking my author page


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Caught up - only new ones Knowledge x1 (US) and last one for GlennG.

Please cut & paste these tags for *Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*. (There are wrong tags there that I can't get rid of -like outrageous price).

romantic suspense, medical drama, medical suspense, romantic comedy, suspense, dog lovers, Tennessee, infidelity, Michael Crichton, Robin Cook, witty, contemporary romance

http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

Thanks.


----------



## AuthorVincent

All liked and tagged up! That took a little time haha.

Can you please help me get a short story listed for free on Amazon? It'll take 2 seconds. Just copy and paste.

Copy this link (do not visit): 
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/house-of-justice-vincent-bivona/1109435198?ean=2940033097500

Then visit this link:
http://www.amazon.com/House-Justice-Short-Horror-ebook/dp/B006IJUOS0/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1338856378&sr=8-6

Scroll down until you see product details. There will be a blue link that says TELL US ABOUT A LOWER PRICE. Click on it. Then select WEBSITE. Paste the FIRST LINK (the one that you copied) in the box that pops up. Set the price for $0.00, as well as $0.00 for shipping.

Thank you so much! You have no idea how much this will help me!


----------



## E.M. Leya

Morning everyone. Playing catch up! Have a great weekend and thanks for all tags!


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up. Happy Saturday!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Yeah! Caught up - FYI those posting UK links - there is an equivalent UK tagging thread here on KB which is in dire need of new blood. Pop over and visit. 

thanks for the return likes and tags.
G x


----------



## leearco

Still up to date


----------



## Jonathan Winn

Went back through the last five pages and got all those new people Tagged and Liked.  Welcome! 

Some reciprocal tags, if you would.

Tags for "The Wounded King" (please paste into the Add Links box): 

the wounded king, martuk, martuk the holy, horror, evil, King, 99 cents, great read, quick read, short, short fiction, dark fiction, Jonathan Winn, the martuk series


Tags for "Martuk ... The Holy":

horror, immortal, immortality, demons, Gods, Priests, ebook, paranormal, novel, indie, indie writer, Paris, kindle books for 2 99 or less, ancient world, Jonathan Winn, Anne Rice

Thank you!!!


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.  I hope everyone is surviving the heat, storms, or whatever conditions Mother Nature is throwing at you.


----------



## kahuna

Karen Mead
JanalynVoight
Bertagnole
Knowledge in Books

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Pauline Creeden

If it was new, I tagged it!

Appreciate any tags in return!

Also the cover to Inheritance is awesome!

And Is Collapse of New America Christian Fiction?  Thanks!


----------



## AnnikaHowells

I'm going to settle in with a cup of tea and do some tagging. I'd love some tags in return. I'm in dire need of them!

http://www.amazon.com/How-To-Disappear-Completely-ebook/dp/B0084D985S/

suggested tags: psychological horror, young adult fantasy, dark fiction, dark, psychological thriller, dark urban fantasy, urban fantasy


----------



## Caddy

> FYI those posting UK links - there is an equivalent UK tagging thread here on KB which is in dire need of new blood. Pop over and visit.


Yes, please, because most of us here on this thread cannot tag your UK links anyway. We have never bought anything on the UK site.

Thank you for tagging and liking:

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-Gastien/dp/1477495592

drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777

family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

Please vote down: historical romance

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X

french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

AnnikaHowells


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones, and all caught up.


----------



## LateNightMike

All caught up!

Thanks for any newbies returning the tags my way!

Mike


----------



## Bertagnole

Thanks to everyone who has tagged my new release!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up. 

thanks for the return tags and likes.
G x


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up, thanks for your tags and likes.


----------



## maritafowler

I went back five pages and like/agreed with tags for the following:
Kirsten Weiss
Wynne Channing
Tracey Alley
H.M. Ward
Joshua Johnson
Grace Elliot
Caddy Rowland
Craig Halloran
Jon Davis
Jonas Saul
Tess St. John
 Tim Stevens
 Amy D. Shojai 
Jedidiah Bebe 
Lee William Tisler 
Jean Louise 
Pauline Creeden

If you had multiple books - I liked/agreed on at least one...for some authors I did multiple books (and added them to my to-read pile).

I'd appreciate likes/tags on either of the books listed below:

http://www.amazon.com/Fat-Assassins-Adventure-Series-ebook/dp/B006HWFA8W/
http://www.amazon.com/Fat-Bodyguards-Adventure-Series-ebook/dp/B008GASY72

Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

Marita, got your books tagged, they look fun! All caught up.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

All caught up again since my last post on p. 1039. Tagged and liked the following and would appreciate the same on mine:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2
IN THE UK
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062LPAO2

AnnikaHowells
Marita Fowler
bnapier
Shaun4
Jonas Saul
Bertagnole
glc3
timstevens 
KarenMead
Janalynvoigt
Glenn Gamble


----------



## DidEverythingButThink

Gotcha Marita


----------



## AnnikaHowells

Marita your books look awesome! We need more chubby heroines in the world.

And thanks everyone for the tags.


----------



## R.Stephenson

Caught up.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## arvel

All caught up!

I have a new one out - http://www.amazon.com/Whatever-You-Want-ebook/dp/B008IJDACU

contemporary romance, gay adult romance, gay college, gay college boys, gay college romance, gay contemporary romance, gay erotic romance, gay love triangle, gay romance, gay romance and love

And if you are feeling generous please do the ones in the signature.


----------



## kahuna

Annika Howells

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Tess St John

Arvel...didn't see any tags for Whatever You Want.

Caught up otherwise!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

maritafowler
arvel (new book)


----------



## DidEverythingButThink

Tagged you Anika


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up!


----------



## E.M. Leya

Too hot to write! Thought I'd come over here and play catch up! Hope everyone has a great week! Thanks for tags!


----------



## seventhspell

Hi caught up today with,
Shaun4
Bertagnole
timstevens
Karen Mead
KnowledgeInBooks
AnnikaHowells
maritafowler

my links are in my signature line for any tags back thanks


----------



## RuthNestvold

All caught up to here. Welcome to the new people. 

My books and preferred tags:

"Shadow of Stone": arthurian fiction, arthurian legend, britain, dark ages, epic fantasy, fantasy, historical fantasy, isolde, king arthur, combat, love story, pendragon chronicles, sub-roman britain, yseult, arthurian

http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Stone-Pendragon-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B0088ZJZBO/

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": Arthurian, Arthurian fiction, historical fantasy, epic fantasy, fantasy, King Arthur, Tristan and Isolde, Dark Ages, Sub-Roman Britain, celtic, Britain, Ireland

http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/

"The Future, Imperfect: Short Stories": science fiction, near-future, cyberpunk, dystopia, dystopian, near future, dystopian fiction, short stories

http://www.amazon.com/Future-Imperfect-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B007JBG84U/

"Dragon Time and Other Stories": fantasy, fantasy short story, YA fantasy, dragons, witches, princess, fairy tales, young adult, historical fantasy, magic, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Time-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B006UMIU8G/

"Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology, sci-fi romance, novella, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/

"Never Ever After": fantasy, fantasy short story, fairy tales, celtic, legends, revisionist fairy tales, irish legends, Cinderella, Faerie, short stories

http://www.amazon.com/Never-Ever-After-Stories-ebook/dp/B0072V9HDQ/


----------



## Austin_Briggs

I'm re-entering this thread after a long break... will start catching up as of today. Here's mine:

https://bitly.com/pO1Sak

Please copy these tags into the little "Your Tags" window at the bottom and click "add":

adventure, fantasy, aztec, fantasy adventure, action adventure, american history, kindle, kindle book, action, sorcery, mexico, shamanism, historical fantasy, magical realism, fantasy series

Many, many thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

Welcome back Austin--I'd already tagged and liked your book.


----------



## Austin_Briggs

Thanks, Amy! Did all yours


----------



## Grace Elliot

I dont know which I like most   - tagging new people or being caught up! 

Thanks for the return likes and tags,
G x


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.  Thanks to all.


----------



## Bridget Lowell

Whew, clicking five pages is a lot of work! I think my finger is permanently damaged. 

Here is my first book, just released.

Innocent

Thank you!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new ones.


----------



## martyinmaui

Hi all ... caught up again. Mahalo for the tags and likes!

http://www.amazon.com/Stepping-Stones-Greater-Resilience-ebook/dp/B007VEU8FU

http://www.amazon.com/Inspirational-Words-Wisdom-Challenging-ebook/dp/B007WZ5NEY/


----------



## Caddy

Got the new ones. Welcome newbies!

Thank you for tagging and liking:

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-Gastien/dp/1477495592

drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777

family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

Please vote down: historical romance

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X

french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland


----------



## kahuna

Bridget Lowell
Marita Fowler

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## traceya

All caught up again.  Thanks for the tags/likes.

Marita - I love, love, love your covers. You're on my 'to buy' list next payday


----------



## Sequart

I just found this thread! Wow, what a resource! It's great to see independent authors helping each other out!

Traceya, I tagged your stuff. I'm working my way back from you!

Well, now I know how I'm spending my week!


----------



## JGreen20

I just liked and tagged:

*traceya* - 3 books
*kahuna*
*Caddy* - 4 books and voted down historical romance
*martyinmaui* - 2 books
*Amyshojai* - 6 books
*Bridget Lowell* 
*Jena H* - 3 books
*Grace Elliot* - 4 books
*Austin_Briggs*
*RuthNestvold* - all your links
*seventhspell* - 6 books
*E.M. Leya* - 4 books
*M. G. Scarsbrook*- 4 books
*DidEverythingButThink*
*liam.judge*
*Tess St John*
*arvel*
*AnnikaHowells*
*Harriet Schultz*
*maritafowler* - I love your fat adventure series
*J. Jack Bergeron*
*Bertagnole*
*LateNightMike*

That's the last two pages. I'll keep catching up at least 5 or 6 pages more.

Please do the same for me. This is my book: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008I5COGW


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Bridget Lowell
Sequart
JGreen20


----------



## goodasyou

Hey all! New to Kindle Boards (and to Kindle, actually) so I hope I'm doing this right!!!

My first book, "If It's A Choice, My Zygote Chose Balls" is an LGBT rights book with an irreverent bent. My preferred tags are:

civil rights, family, family relationships, gay and lesbian, gay marriage, human rights, humor, lgbt, marriage, nonfiction, politics

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B008BKZF7E/

Thanks! I look forward to robust discussion here on KB!

Jeremy


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with all the new ones. Welcome to the thread! We recommend you go back 5 pages to catch all the "regular" taggers, and then just check in every day or so to stay caught up.

And...I'm all caught up!


----------



## Adam Kisiel

After a while, caught up with the new ones.

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## Griffin Hayes

Hi,

Here are links to my books in case the ones in my signature don't show up for some people.

http://www.amazon.com/Malice-ebook/dp/B005QCC122
http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Passage-ebook/dp/B007J3HFOA
http://www.amazon.com/Hive-ebook/dp/B007004T0U

Starting now to tag others. Thanks so much for the help!

Griffin


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your books tagged, Griffin, welcome to the thread.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All Caught Up!

My Books for the newcomers:

http://www.amazon.com/Enemy-of-Korgan-ebook/dp/B007F2VAS2
science fiction, scifi, betrayal, spy, adventure, action, undercover, speculative fiction, sci-fi, sf, loyalty

http://www.amazon.com/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasting-ebook/dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up. Thanks for your tags and likes.


----------



## Pauline Creeden

tagged the new!

Marita - your Fat Assassin Series looks to die for!


----------



## theaatkinson

All caught up after a week in the woods. Thanks for any tag backs.


----------



## kahuna

Jgreen20
Goodasyou

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## R.Stephenson

All caught up.

http://bit.ly/MP3rF7

http://amzn.to/M9U67Q


----------



## Shaun4

Just caught up on the last 5 days. Thanks everyone who has tagged mine.

If anyone new enters the thread, please make sure to include the tag "vampire" and "vampire horror" in my novel BLOOD CELL.

Those tags fell behind early (I think because they're at the end of the alphabet) and now have only been tagged about half as often as the the other tags.

Thanks again folks!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

goodasyou
Griffin Hayes


----------



## arvel

All caught up again. Tagged and liked everyone. 

Please tag and like:

http://www.amazon.com/Whatever-You-Want-ebook/dp/B008IJDACU

tags: contemporary romance, gay adult romance, gay college, gay college boys, gay college romance, gay contemporary romance, gay erotic romance, gay love triangle, gay romance, gay romance and love

And if you are feeling generous please do the ones in the signature. 



Tess St John said:


> Arvel...didn't see any tags for Whatever You Want.


Should be there, but if it's not showing up for you, tags are: contemporary romance, gay adult romance, gay college, gay college boys, gay college romance, gay contemporary romance, gay erotic romance, gay love triangle, gay romance, gay romance and love


----------



## DidEverythingButThink

Shaun4 
Knowledge
Theakinson

All caught up with these tags.

I would appreciate tags in return. Finance, Financial Crisis, James Carville, Money Manager, Budgeting, Financial Planning...


----------



## goodasyou

Thanks for the tags!  Making my way back through as many as I possibly can (about three pages in, as of now).

My suggested tags: civil rights, family, family relationships, gay and lesbian, gay marriage, human rights, humor, lgbt, marriage, nonfiction, politics


----------



## belindaf

I have a new release (6/5) and would love to exchange "likes" and "tags". Anyone willing to click those buttons for me? 

http://www.amazon.com/CURE-Strandville-Zombie-Novel-ebook/dp/B0088QHDCQ/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt


----------



## DidEverythingButThink

Gotcha



belindaf said:


> I have a new release (6/5) and would love to exchange "likes" and "tags". Anyone willing to click those buttons for me?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/CURE-Strandville-Zombie-Novel-ebook/dp/B0088QHDCQ/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt


----------



## Amyshojai

Belindaf, got your new one and all caught up.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Good to see some new books and authors. 
If your book is here then it's tagged and liked!
Dont forget there is a KB thread for UK books - why not pop over? 

thanks for the return tags and likes,
G x


----------



## belindaf

DidEverythingButThink said:


> Gotcha


Got you, too


----------



## Jena H

Caught up to here.  Welcome to the newbies.


----------



## E.M. Leya

Catching up tonight. Amazing all the new books. Love it.


----------



## SherrillWillis

This is great! Thank you to all who tag mine, and I'm going back to tag as many as I can tonight.


----------



## Senseidoji

Tagged you guys. Please return the favor. ( Of course you could always pick up a copy )

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0069DS694


----------



## Bertagnole

Thanks for the tags everyone. Caught up!


----------



## kahuna

SherrillWillis
Sensaidojii

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## S. E. Myers

I am glad for the invite and am starting to tag away!

--Stephanie


----------



## Bridget Lowell

All caught up!

Any tips on remembering who I've already tagged without having to check inside the book's tags? I cannot for the life of me remember just from seeing icons.

My book


----------



## Aaron Vincent

Liking and tagging books in here. Starting with "June 2012" and moving forward because 1045 pages may be too much for one night  My three current books are:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0086UY0T8
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008A9S8LQ
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008GTHSXO

I appreciate your assistance.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

belindaf
SherrillWillis
Senseidoji
S. E. Myers
Aaron Vincent


----------



## Caddy

Got the new ones. Welcome newbies!

Thank you for tagging and liking:

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-Gastien/dp/1477495592

drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777

family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

Please vote down: historical romance

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X

french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland


----------



## Austin_Briggs

Caught up with all... thanks for the tags and likes  Here's mine:

https://bitly.com/pO1Sak

Please copy these tags into the little "Your Tags" window at the bottom and click "add":

adventure, fantasy, aztec, fantasy adventure, action adventure, american history, kindle, kindle book, action, sorcery, mexico, shamanism, historical fantasy, magical realism, fantasy series

Many, many thanks!


----------



## kahuna

S.E. Meyers

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Pauline Creeden

All tagged to here!

Thanks for tagging me back!


----------



## Tess St John

Great to see so many new faces...more tags and likes for everyone!!!

I'm caught up!

Thanks for any tags and likes back!


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up. Hello to the newbies!

Thank you for the return tags and likes.
G x


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Except for erotica, am all caught up:
AnnikaH x1
Maritafowler x2
Sequart x6
JGreen20 x1
GriffinHayes x3
SherillWillis x1
Sensedoji x1
SEMyers x1
AaronVincent x3
Austin - already got yours.

Does anyone know where to post book trailers? - I have one for Operation Neurosurgeon - http://bit.ly/NvgpGk

Please cut & paste these tags for *Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*. (There are wrong tags there that I can't get rid of -like outrageous price).

romantic suspense, medical drama, medical suspense, romantic comedy, suspense, dog lovers, Tennessee, infidelity, Michael Crichton, Robin Cook, witty, contemporary romance

http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

Thanks.


----------



## Anne James

I haven't been on here in a while! I tagged through the last 2 pages (though most of you I tagged ages ago) and tomorrow I'll grab some more pages before that. I would love to see my tag and like numbers move - they've been stuck where they are for weeks! Thanks and welcome to all of you who just joined!


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up. Thanks for your tags and likes.


----------



## kcochran

Caught up from page 1030 to here...

Could use some Liking and Tagging... Thanks!

Best if you can cut from here and paste in the tag box since I have added some new ones.

tags:
mystery, funny mystery, indie, humor, women sleuths, indie author, beach read, amateur sleuth, comedy, Saint Louis, missouri, murder mystery, buying time

http://tinyurl.com/buyingtime-kindle
http://tinyurl.com/buyingtime-paperback


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Caught up! Thanks for the tags everybody!


----------



## SherrillWillis

All caught up to here! (Well, not *all* 1046) Thanks for all the new likes and clicked tags, will return tomorrow for more reciprocation. Here is my print version as well if anyone has feeling left in their clicking finger. http://www.amazon.com/Ruby-Lake-Volume-Sherrill-Willis/dp/1475086237/ref=tmm_pap_title_0


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All tagged up for today!

-------------------------

Mine for anyone new. Thanks!

The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia
Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

SherrillWillis


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

Alright, just tagged a whole bunch of books from the last 6 pages or so (and still at it).

Anyone care to return the favor for Gift of the Destroyer?
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063UB58W
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, post-apocalyptic, time travel, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up~!

thanks for the retun likes and tags.
G x


----------



## Bridget Lowell

I am in the process of catching up now.

I have an issue though. I have seen mention of people tagging everything but erotica. How is this fair in an even exchange thread? Someone on here has spiritual books--just because I am not religious does not mean I am going to shun that person's book. Just because I would not search for a book does not mean that I should try to block others from searching that book, and the same shouldn't be done to me just because they don't like my content.

For now I am just going to skip this person (since they are skipping me), but I am frustrated because I am sure there are others who skip erotica but do not say so. Plus, I may accidentally tag this person's books because I don't check over book content before tagging, so the only way I can think to remember is to -downvote- theirs tags, which I don't feel is a fair thing to do either. Is there possibly a way to block this person's posts from showing up at all?

I have found this community very open and friendly overall, but it is small things like this which frustrate and disappoint me.


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.

**Remember,newbies, you don't need to tag every page, just the last five pages.  After that, visiting here regularly (at least 3x/week) will keep you pretty current.**


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new books, welcome to the thread!


----------



## leearco

Up to date


----------



## A.S.K.

New here and great post. This is my link and please let me know when you tag and I will reciprocate ASAP! Thx

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007RJWLVI


----------



## culpetm

Hello Everyone.

My name is Tim (Pen name is Michael).

I'm the newest of the newbies... Just published my first Kindle book!

I just went through the last five pages and tagged EVERY SINGLE BOOK (my apologies if I missed one).

I can't believe how many books you guys have written. Tagging 5 pages took almost 2 hours!

But I'm all caught up now, and will stay caught up.

So please, if you don't mind, tag my new title... 



http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008IVFSJG

Thanks!

I'll be back tomorrow to tag any new books...


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones, all caught up.


----------



## Bridget Lowell

Caught up!

Tim: I wish you'd had that book out when I was going through the process!


----------



## A.S.K.

Hello Everyone, Please find my books here if you can tag and like them I will be honored.
I am new here so I will continue to tag as many links as I can but if you have any specific request please notify me. Thanks All!

US KINDLE:
http://amzn.to/JsJyOY

US PAPERBACK:
http://amzn.to/NNvjrM


----------



## MatthewLSmith

Hello 

I went through the last five pages and tagged a lot (I have been up way to late and wasn't able to get all of them ). It would be awesome if someone would like to tag my two short stories (both of which are in my signature). You can just used the ones already or if you've read it by chance you can add your own. Thank you all.


----------



## A.S.K.

Hey Mathew, Just Liked/Tagged your book. Good luck!


----------



## kahuna

Mathew Smith
ASK
Culpetm
Jerone Steenbeke

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Tess St John

ASK...I am not in the habit of noting who I've tagged...just takes longer and to be honest, I'm here all the time and tag everyone!

Bridgett, lots of us tag everyone...I think you'll get the desired results if you want to join in and tag...just my 2 cents.

I'm caught up...Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Bertagnole

Thanks for the tags. Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## markedwardhall

I haven't been very active recently on Kindle Boards but thought I'd get a little more involved starting with the tag exchange. I'll tag as many books as possible on a daily basis.

Mark Edward Hall


----------



## Caddy

Got the new ones. Welcome newbies!

Thank you for tagging and liking:

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-Gastien/dp/1477495592

drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777

family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

Please vote down: historical romance

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X

french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland


----------



## Jonathan Winn

WOW! A LOT of new people. How wonderful! Went through and Tagged and Liked *everyone* -- regardless if I "agreed" with their "content" or not. Not here to judge, people. Just here to help. Will consider not tagging and liking in the future those who refuse to tag and like others. What's good for the goose, so on and so forth and henceforth and some such ...

That being said ...

Some reciprocal tags, if you would?

Tags for "The Wounded King" (please paste into the Add Links box):

the wounded king, martuk, martuk the holy, horror, evil, King, 99 cents, great read, quick read, short, short fiction, dark fiction, Jonathan Winn, the martuk series

Tags for "Martuk ... The Holy":

horror, immortal, immortality, demons, Gods, Priests, ebook, paranormal, novel, indie, indie writer, Paris, kindle books for 2 99 or less, ancient world, Jonathan Winn, Anne Rice

Thank you!!!


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

Thanks for helping me out everyone.

I went ahead and tagged everyone who posted since my previous post, including a few erotica authors who I seem to have treated unfairly (sorry guys, won't happen again).


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new ones.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  

Have caught up with newbies:

Bertbagnole
Markedwardhall
Jonathan Winn
Jeroen Steenbeeke


----------



## Jonathan Winn

Thank you, Jan!  I went ahead - since you were new to me as well - and Tagged and Liked you back.


----------



## markedwardhall

Thank you, Jan, I also reciprocated and tagged your books, as have I to many others.

I haven't been very active recently on Kindle Boards but thought I'd get a little more involved starting with the tag exchange. I'll tag as many books as possible on a daily basis.


----------



## Alivia Anders

Can't recall if I've ever done this before- but here goes nothing!

Tags are the same for the following links!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006V1MRTO/

http://www.amazon.com/Obumbrate-The-Illumine-Series-ebook/dp/B008GIK4UO/

TAGS: angels and demons, fantasy, magic, paranormal, young adult, young adult fantasy, young adult paranormal, kindle book, kindle books for 3.99 or less, paranormal romance, urban fantasy, dark fantasy, romance, dark romance

And now for me to go back and tag as far back as I can!


----------



## debml

I've tagged this page and am working my way back. I'd love for my books to be tagged, especially _Language Lessons_.

http://www.amazon.com/Language-Lessons-Listening-Conversation-ebook/dp/B008J7MNUQ/ref=sr_1_12?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1342298674&sr=1-12&keywords=language+therapy


----------



## pamstucky

Eep! I've been sitting here tagging y'all's books and I looked at the time - I have to get ready for a wedding! Will do more when I get back.

In the meantime I'd love if you'd tag my books as well!

My tags:

relationships, love, community, fiction, humorous fiction, wisdom, women s fiction, contemporary fiction, cooking, series, humor, beach read, womens fiction

To easily tag, go to each of these pages, type "T" twice quickly, and paste the above into the dialog box that pops up.

http://www.amazon.com/Letters-Wishing-Rock-novel-recipes/dp/1460960122/
http://www.amazon.com/Letters-from-Wishing-Rock-ebook/dp/B004SD2JEK/
http://www.amazon.com/The-Wishing-Rock-Theory-Life/dp/0985125209/
http://www.amazon.com/Wishing-Rock-Theory-Life-ebook/dp/B007PG29GU/

Thanks for the tags and likes!


----------



## Bridget Lowell

Oh geez... I tagged a ton of books, including liking pages so I'd remember who I had tagged, then realized I wasn't logged into my author account!   Oh well, some of you are going to end up with two tags total from me, hahaha.

All caught up!

Tess: Yeah, I think this thread is a great resource and the only time I've skipped tagging someone is if they aren't tagging me. My main worry was that more people were not tagging erotica but not saying they weren't, so I wasn't sure if I was wasting my time or not. It sounds to me like most people don't skip certain books (I've even gotten a few very nice PMs). I feel much better about the situation now. 

Jeroen: I can't speak for all erotica authors, but as for me, I say thank you and no apology necessary.  I was hoping I didn't come off as sounding nit-picky or anything, I just thought this was an issue that should be brought up for consideration. I very much appreciate your speaking up--it gives me hope that there are more people who aren't saying that they've skipped other books because of content but have reconsidered their reasons and maybe begun to tag those as well.

I haven't been here long, but I think I do like this community.


----------



## kahuna

Alivia Anders
Pam Stucky

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Alivia Anders

Tagged everyone on this page (1047) and continuing to work back!

Appreciate all those who have tagged my books so far! Here's the links once more:

Tags are the same for the following links!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006V1MRTO/

http://www.amazon.com/Obumbrate-The-Illumine-Series-ebook/dp/B008GIK4UO/

TAGS: angels and demons, fantasy, magic, paranormal, young adult, young adult fantasy, young adult paranormal, kindle book, kindle books for 3.99 or less, paranormal romance, urban fantasy, dark fantasy, romance, dark romance

And now for me to go back and tag as far back as I can!


----------



## Km Rockwood

Please tag and like my books!

Links:

Dealing with the Demon and Other Stories:

http://www.amazon.com/Dealing-Demon-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B008DV8WJE/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1342310435&sr=1-3&keywords=km+rockwood

The Automatic Therapist:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Automatic-Therapist-ebook/dp/B008DVB82M/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1342310435&sr=1-5&keywords=km+rockwood

Steeled for Murder:

http://www.amazon.com/Steeled-for-Murder-ebook/dp/B007VULHYK/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1342310435&sr=1-1&keywords=km+rockwood


----------



## Pandora Richardson

It took me a while to figure out the rules...so here goes nothing 

For my book Lost please use the following tags:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00802VL80

fantasy, chick lit, romance, werewolves, paranormal romance, detective, supernatural, strong supernatural heroine, african-american fiction, mystery, paranormal, paranormal mystery, shapeshifter, werewolf, werewolf romance, urban fantasy,pandora richardson, anita blake, sookie stackhouse

For my two erotica books use these tags:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008AQGQKY
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008IGL9WQ

urban fiction, african american erotica, erotica, xxx, sex, erotic short stories, erotic fiction, erotic, pandora richardson, zane, erotic romance, explicit erotica, erotic short story, urban erotica, black erotica, african-american erotica, sex stories

I'm going to start working backward on everyone else's. Thanks.


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up. Thanks for your likes and tags.


----------



## Pandora Richardson

Yeah! 2 pages down....over a thousand to go! I'm actually liking this more than I thought I would, I'm discovering some great books in the process.


----------



## traceya

All caught up    Thanks to all for the likes and tags.

@ Bridget - I noticed your comment earlier about certain people refusing to tag your books due to content.  Everyone here probably has different rules that they abide by when tagging.  For example I'll tag any book in the thread regardless of genre but I won't agree with tags like 'free' or other price related tags because they may change in the future and I don't want potential readers to be turned off if they think an item is free or $0.99 only to find that it's no longer at that price.  In the same vein I also won't tag anyone's books with another author's name unless the other author also wrote the book, so for example unless Stephen King wrote the book I won't put a Stephen King tag on the novel because I believe it to be misleading to potential readers.  Likewise I don't necessarily 'like' every book I tag.  I will only 'like' a book if I genuinely read it and liked it or believe that I would like it if I read it so, given that I don't read any erotica I have never read any of your books nor am I likely to so I cannot, in good conscience, 'like' your novels but I WILL tag them.  Others on the thread may have different opinions but these are mine and I hope you can understand my position and perhaps that of others.  At the end of the day each person has to feel comfortable with what they're tagging or liking because you're putting your name to it.  

I hope that helps


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Jeroen Steenbeeke
A.S.K.
culpetm
MatthewLSmith
markedwardhall
Alivia Anders
debml
Km Rockwood

pamstucky: Yeah, that's right, i copied and pasted your list into the box.


Pandora Richardson: I tagged your books, you don't have another thousand to go though Lol you only need to go back 6 pages when you start tagging, that way you'll keep up to date with all the current taggers.


----------



## pamstucky

Only six pages? LOL! I was prepared to go back 1047 pages too! Ha! Six is far more manageable. I think I've done about 1.5 pages so far. Will do some more now. Thanks for the tags and likes, everyone!

I'm all caught up on this page - if you have a post on this page I've tagged and liked.  Moving backwards in time to page 1046 now! Thanks again everyone!

My tags:

relationships, love, community, fiction, humorous fiction, wisdom, women s fiction, contemporary fiction, cooking, series, humor, beach read, womens fiction

To easily tag, go to each of these pages, type "T" twice quickly, and paste the above into the dialog box that pops up.

http://www.amazon.com/Letters-Wishing-Rock-novel-recipes/dp/1460960122/
http://www.amazon.com/Letters-from-Wishing-Rock-ebook/dp/B004SD2JEK/
http://www.amazon.com/The-Wishing-Rock-Theory-Life/dp/0985125209/
http://www.amazon.com/Wishing-Rock-Theory-Life-ebook/dp/B007PG29GU/

Thanks for the tags and likes!


----------



## Pauline Creeden

If it was new, I tagged it!

Thanks for the tags back


----------



## Senseidoji

Tagging, thanks for the tab backs.


----------



## Jonathan Winn

All caught up. 

Tags for "The Wounded King" (please paste into the Add Links box): 

the wounded king, martuk, martuk the holy, horror, evil, King, 99 cents, great read, quick read, short, short fiction, dark fiction, Jonathan Winn, the martuk series


Tags for "Martuk ... The Holy":

horror, immortal, immortality, demons, Gods, Priests, ebook, paranormal, novel, indie, indie writer, Paris, kindle books for 2 99 or less, ancient world, Jonathan Winn, Anne Rice

Thank you!!!


----------



## pamstucky

Austin_Briggs said:


> Please copy these tags into the little "Your Tags" window at the bottom and click "add":
> 
> adventure, fantasy, aztec, fantasy adventure, action adventure, american history, kindle, kindle book, action, sorcery, mexico, shamanism, historical fantasy, magical realism, fantasy series


Austin - Just liked and tagged!

FYI I figured out there's a problem with the "copy these tags and click add" method. It seems perfect until you realize the "add" box doesn't fit all the tags, and so cuts off the last ones. For example, copying and pasting yours in, it cut off after "mexico." I went in and did a second "add" with the rest.

Still trying to figure out the easiest way to do this and still get all the tags, including those beyond the 10 on the first page!

Also tagged and liked everyone on this page (104 to this point. Going back to 1046 now


----------



## pamstucky

Caught up on all of page 1046.

My tags:

relationships, love, community, fiction, humorous fiction, wisdom, women s fiction, contemporary fiction, cooking, series, humor, beach read, womens fiction

To easily tag, go to each of these pages, type "T" twice quickly, and paste the above into the dialog box that pops up.

http://www.amazon.com/Letters-Wishing-Rock-novel-recipes/dp/1460960122/
http://www.amazon.com/Letters-from-Wishing-Rock-ebook/dp/B004SD2JEK/
http://www.amazon.com/The-Wishing-Rock-Theory-Life/dp/0985125209/
http://www.amazon.com/Wishing-Rock-Theory-Life-ebook/dp/B007PG29GU/

Thanks for the tags and likes!


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up. 

Thanks for the return likes and tags. 
G x


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella

Hi all! I'd love some tags for my new book, Creators. I'd also love more tags for The Eye of the Beholder, if you're in the mood.  Please use the following tags:

Creators

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008LLY67I

post-apocalyptic, post-apocalyptic fiction, speculative fiction, young adult, young adult series, young adult speculative fiction, young adult science fiction, ya, ya sci-fi, ya science fiction, ya speculative fiction, ya post-apocalyptic, ya series

The Eye of the Beholder

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007YXIQFC

beauty and the beast, elizabeth darcy, ya romance, fairy tale, fantasy, fantasy romance, young adult romance, young adult, young adult fantasy, ya fantasy, fairy tales - retold, fairy tale retellings, ya fairy tale, ya, young adult fantasy romance

I'll be working my way back through the list.


----------



## RuthNestvold

traceya said:


> @ Bridget - I noticed your comment earlier about certain people refusing to tag your books due to content. Everyone here probably has different rules that they abide by when tagging. For example I'll tag any book in the thread regardless of genre but I won't agree with tags like 'free' or other price related tags because they may change in the future and I don't want potential readers to be turned off if they think an item is free or $0.99 only to find that it's no longer at that price. In the same vein I also won't tag anyone's books with another author's name unless the other author also wrote the book, so for example unless Stephen King wrote the book I won't put a Stephen King tag on the novel because I believe it to be misleading to potential readers. Likewise I don't necessarily 'like' every book I tag. I will only 'like' a book if I genuinely read it and liked it or believe that I would like it if I read it so, given that I don't read any erotica I have never read any of your books nor am I likely to so I cannot, in good conscience, 'like' your novels but I WILL tag them. Others on the thread may have different opinions but these are mine and I hope you can understand my position and perhaps that of others. At the end of the day each person has to feel comfortable with what they're tagging or liking because you're putting your name to it.


This is almost exactly the way I tag too. Thanks, Tracey! I was thinking of writing a post like this, and now I don't have to anymore. 

Almost caught up. When I am, I'll provide my usual books and preferred tags post. *g*


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up!!  Thanks for tags back! :


----------



## RuthNestvold

pamstucky said:


> Caught up on all of page 1046.
> 
> REQUEST: Doing this tagging I now have a better understanding of tagging and tags. It's also clear from looking at people's tags that most people go through and tag the 10 tags on a book's front page but don't go in to see all tags and click the rest.


@ Pam - It would be more efficient if you had the tags you wanted in the top ten listed for each of your books. That way, we can use the TT method, and it's a lot faster than clicking extra buttons to get to all the tags listed for your books. Thanks!

Otherwise, I'm all caught up to here. Whew, that was a lot of new people again! My books and preferred tags:

"Shadow of Stone": arthurian fiction, arthurian legend, britain, dark ages, epic fantasy, fantasy, historical fantasy, isolde, king arthur, combat, love story, pendragon chronicles, sub-roman britain, yseult, arthurian

http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Stone-Pendragon-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B0088ZJZBO/

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": Arthurian, Arthurian fiction, historical fantasy, epic fantasy, fantasy, King Arthur, Tristan and Isolde, Dark Ages, Sub-Roman Britain, celtic, Britain, Ireland

http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/

"The Future, Imperfect: Short Stories": science fiction, near-future, cyberpunk, dystopia, dystopian, near future, dystopian fiction, short stories

http://www.amazon.com/Future-Imperfect-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B007JBG84U/

"Dragon Time and Other Stories": fantasy, fantasy short story, YA fantasy, dragons, witches, princess, fairy tales, young adult, historical fantasy, magic, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Time-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B006UMIU8G/

"Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology, sci-fi romance, novella, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/

"Never Ever After": fantasy, fantasy short story, fairy tales, celtic, legends, revisionist fairy tales, irish legends, Cinderella, Faerie, short stories

http://www.amazon.com/Never-Ever-After-Stories-ebook/dp/B0072V9HDQ/


----------



## Bridget Lowell

All caught up!

Tracey and Ruth: For liking books, I don't consider that actually part of this tagging deal--I myself like books I've tagged so that I can easily identify whether I have tagged it already without scrolling way down to the tags section but I certainly have no issue with people who don't do this. I see a big difference in tagging (confirming that certain words represent the subject of a book) and liking (saying that you find this a quality work). I also completely understand about being selective about which tags you confirm, and in fact I think I'll probably take a similar position in future tags when it comes to prices, now that I've heard your reasoning. I even understand some points about why a person might not want to tag certain genres, but I still feel it is unfair to those that tag back. This thread is based on even exchange--I tag yours, you tag mine. If we begin to disregard this even exchange and only tag those books we approve of promoting, it takes something away from this give-and-take. Like I said in my last post, I am not as concerned about this as I was at first since it seems few people are skipping books based on subject/content so they shouldn't be skewing things very much. If this were happening on a larger scale perhaps the best thing would be if people declared in each post what types of books they were skipping so the authors of those books could skip them as well, but I feel safe in saying that few enough people are doing this that it isn't unbalancing for the authors of those genres.

There's more unbalance for me personally just because I only have one book and am tagging multiple books for most authors. There's only one way to remedy that: I must write more books!  

PS. I absolutely love calm discussion that gets things across from both sides, you have no idea how much I love discussion like this, but I think this will be my last response on this issue--unless a really good point is brought up that I really feel the need to respond to. I think I've pretty much said all I have on this topic, it's basically a non-issue to me now, and I don't want to hijack the thread anymore. *g* Thank you everyone who has contributed, it's given me some new viewpoints on things and hopefully it has brought up some interesting ideas for other people too.


----------



## pamstucky

RuthNestvold said:


> @ Pam - It would be more efficient if you had the tags you wanted in the top ten listed for each of your books. That way, we can use the TT method, and it's a lot faster than clicking extra buttons to get to all the tags listed for your books. Thanks!


Great suggestion, Ruth - I've amended my post above. Thanks!


----------



## RuthNestvold

Replaced my tags for you, Pam.


----------



## lynnfromthesouth

I've gone back a few pages and tagged everyone. I'll keep up with it.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008L0G9O2


----------



## martyinmaui

Caught up again - thanks for the tags/likes everyone. Have a great week!

http://www.amazon.com/Stepping-Stones-Greater-Resilience-ebook/dp/B007VEU8FU

http://www.amazon.com/Inspirational-Words-Wisdom-Challenging-ebook/dp/B007WZ5NEY/


----------



## Jena H

Tagged all the new ones since my last visit, two pages ago.  Thanks, all.


----------



## Caddy

Very frustrated. Lots of new people and some are not following directions. Some have tagged historical romance for Gastien Part 1 when I have specifically asked to have it VOTED DOWN PLEASE, not tagged! Please unclick it.

Also, if you use the tags we request in our post instead of just clicking on the books in our sig then we get the tags we request. Some of my requested tags have sat at about 27 for weeks, while old tags I have not requested for months grow.

Why? Because people are deciding not to bother to copy and paste the tags I request and click on the links I provide.

PLEASE, I beg you, use the links and the tags I provide. I am really not a mean person, I promise!  See the following post for my links and tags. THANKS!


----------



## Caddy

Thank you for tagging and liking:

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-Gastien/dp/1477495592

drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777

family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

Please vote down: historical romance

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X

french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland


----------



## A.S.K.

Got all caught up! Caddy, Pam, Alivia, Kim, Pandora, J. Jack, Traceya, Liam, Bridget, Betagnole,, Tess, Hosanna, Senseidoji, debml, markedward, jonathan, Jan, Amy, Jeroen, Bowl, Grace, Nicole, Lynn, Marty...

Thanks All for the likes & tags!

US KINDLE:Please tag astrology, horoscopes, zodiac to the top
http://amzn.to/JsJyOY

US PAPERBACK:Please tag astrology, horoscopes, zodiac to the top
http://amzn.to/NNvjrM

UK KINDLE: Please tag astrology, horoscopes, zodiac to the top
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007RJWLVI

UK PAPERBACK:Please tag astrology, horoscopes, zodiac to the top
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1475197365


----------



## pamstucky

Caddy said:


> PLEASE, I beg you, use the links and the tags I provide. I am really not a mean person, I promise!  See the following post for my links and tags. THANKS!


Hi Caddy! I'm sure you're not mean, no worries! I remember yours and the request not to tag "historical romance" - I remember looking at the tag lists and seeing all the variations of gasti, gast, gastien, and wondering what those were!

I notice that the lists you want people to copy and paste are long (contain lots of characters). Judging from the copying and pasting I've done I saw that the "add" field won't contain all those characters - some of your tags will get cut off unless the tagger is paying close attention. I don't know, but I'd guess that quite possibly that's where the gasti, etc., come from - people copying and pasting and not noticing the "add" field cut off the tags.

What I'd suggest is going to the "add" field and figuring out how you need to cut your lists into two, and then let people know to copy and paste twice per tag set, to ensure that all your tags are tagged as you like. Does that make sense? Not sure I'm explaining well. I completely understand tag frustration, but hopefully a little education will help us all!

Thanks to all for all the tags and likes!


----------



## JohnsonJoshuaK

All caught up!

My novel: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008ENOYDE

Tags for Gunpowder Fantasy, Fantasy, Epic Fantasy would be appreciated.


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

@Caddy: don't worry, I copy-pasted the list you provided and used the special "Add your Tags" dialog (the one you get when pressing T twice), so all tags I added should be correct.

Anyway, I'm up to date again.

Tagged:
Amyshojai
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Alivia Anders
debml
pamstucky
KM Rockwood
Pandora Richardson
J. Jack Bergeron
traceya
liam.judge
Hosanna
BowlOfCherries
Grace Elliot
Nicole Ciacchella
Tess St John
LynnBlackmar
Jena H
JohnsonJoshuaK

(anybody not on this list was already tagged)

To anyone wishing to return the favor:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063UB58W
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, post-apocalyptic, time travel, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy

I also have this novel on Amazon UK, which has no tags yet (and it is suggesting "comedy horror"... wow... that is so wrong)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0063UB58W
Tags (same as US edition): fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, post-apocalyptic, time travel, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All tagged up!

------------------------

Mine for the new people. Thanks!

The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia
Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

BowlOfCherries (new book)
Nicole Ciacchella (new book)
LynnBlackmar
Jeroen Steenbeeke (U.K. tags)


pamstucky: Lol your tagging finger would be really sore if you had to tag all 1047 pages. Definitely not recommended  
You're right about the copy and paste method, i had that problem too but i just add the missing one's manually. I made those changes you asked to be made to your tag lists.

A.S.K.: thanks for tagging my book


----------



## seventhspell

Hi I am caught up with, 
Austin_Briggs got you last time you were here
Bridget Lowell
Sequart
JGreen20
goodasyou
Griffin Hayes
belindaf new one good luck
SherrillWillis
Senseidoji
S. E. Myers
Aaron Vincent
culpetm
markedwardhall
Alivia Anders
debml
pamstucky
Km Rockwood
Pandora Richardson
BowlOfCherries
Nicole Ciacchella
Ruth Nestvold
LynnBlackmar

My tags are in my signature line for any tags back, Thanks


----------



## Amyshojai

Whew, just back from Thrillerfest and trying to get caught up. It was awesome! Now I've got all the new folks here...

Incidentally, next year ITW has added two new categories to the Thriller Awards contest: Young Adult, and Original Ebook.


----------



## EllieP

Have tagged from page 1043 to this page after discovering the instructions to tag 5 pages.
My book is in my signature but here is the link http://www.amazon.com/Millie-Reinvented-ebook/dp/B008H5IF7U
There are tags on the book already.
Thank you for any tags back.


----------



## pamstucky

Caught up with everyone who has posted from page 1045 to here.

Thanks (very much!) to Caddy, Ruth, and Jeroen, I was alerted to the "TT tagging" which I knew nothing about - amazeballs!!! I get the feeling I'm not alone in not knowing how that works, but since it's so amazeballs I'll tell those who don't know yet. It revolutionizes tagging! Ha!

Right under the "add" field under the tags, there's some tiny print in gray that says *(Press the 'T' key twice to quickly access the "Tag this product" window.)* I'd never even noticed it, but try it if you haven't before - it is fabulous! It brings up a dialog box in which you can paste the tags someone else has provided.

For example, to simplify things I'm going to give all my books the same tag requests for now:

relationships, love, community, fiction, humorous fiction, wisdom, women s fiction, contemporary fiction, cooking, series, humor, beach read, womens fiction

Copy the above list, and then go to my pages, type "T" twice quickly to access the dialog box, paste the above, and voila! You're done! No clicking endless boxes! So much easier! I highly recommend this method and would love to see more people providing their lists in the above format so we can all copy and paste and get exactly the tags we want.

So again, copy these tags:

relationships, love, community, fiction, humorous fiction, wisdom, women s fiction, contemporary fiction, cooking, series

Then go to each of these pages, type "T" twice quickly, and paste into the dialog box that pops up.

http://www.amazon.com/Letters-Wishing-Rock-novel-recipes/dp/1460960122/
http://www.amazon.com/Letters-from-Wishing-Rock-ebook/dp/B004SD2JEK/
http://www.amazon.com/The-Wishing-Rock-Theory-Life/dp/0985125209/
http://www.amazon.com/Wishing-Rock-Theory-Life-ebook/dp/B007PG29GU/

Brilliant! Thanks again, Caddy, Ruth, and Jeroen, for cluing me in to this shortcut!


----------



## Amyshojai

EllieP got your book tagged.

Now I have GOT to go do some work. Back later. *s*


----------



## Bertagnole

Morning everyone. Catching up after the weekend! Hope you all have a great week!


----------



## theaatkinson

I appear to be caught up. Thanks everyone.


----------



## A.S.K.

Caught up with:
Nicole: creator tagged
Johnson: the tags requested
Joreon: used the US tags for the UK site
M.G., Seven, Elliep, Thea: Liked and tagged all your books

Thanks guys for the likes & tags!

If you have'nt tagged/liked mine yet and will like to:
US KINDLE: Please tag astrology, horoscopes, zodiac ONLY
http://amzn.to/JsJyOY

US PAPERBACK: Please tag astrology, horoscopes, zodiac ONLY
http://amzn.to/NNvjrM

UK KINDLE:  Please tag astrology, horoscopes, zodiac ONLY
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007RJWLVI

UK PAPERBACK: Please tag astrology, horoscopes, zodiac ONLY
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1475197365


----------



## Rachel Hanna

Hi everyone! Caught up from 5 pages back and would love some tags on the books on my publishing site. All of my Amazon books are listed there at http://RoadToHealthPublishing.com. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella

I'm caught up.  Thanks to everyone for the tags.


----------



## pamstucky

Have tagged and liked all books in posts and signatures of everyone from page 1042 forward.

Ghostwriter, I'm guessing you'll have better luck if you provide links - a great and helpful format is:

amazon link to your book
tag, tag, tag, tag, tag, tag

amazon link to your next book
tag, tag, tag, tag, tag, tag

etc. 

Best wishes for great success!


----------



## Shaun4

Caught up on everything since my last post 5 pages ago.

To anyone new, here are my tags:

http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Cell-ebook/dp/B0076SLDMI/
vampire, horror, prison, jailbreak, prison break, escape, thriller, vampire horror, monster, scary, crime

http://www.amazon.com/Bone-Soup-ebook/dp/B0086Y65GU/
fantasy, dark fantasy, short story, short, indie, teen, medieval, magic, supernatural

http://www.amazon.com/Right-Behind-You-ebook/dp/B007MRMNJK/
thriller, suspense, killer, serial killer, crime, scary, psycho, murder, short story, short, indie

http://www.amazon.com/Heads-Up-ebook/dp/B008DZ11MK/
thriller, suspense, police, serial killer, killer, crime, murder, short story, short, indie, procedural

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Pauline Creeden

All Caught up on tags!


----------



## Kristine Cayne

I've been out for a while so I went back to my last post on page 1037(!) and liked and tagged everyone up to here. And just so everyone knows, if you provided tags, I copy/pasted them using the TT method. If you didn't, I tagged up to the 15 tag maximum if you had 15 tags.

Thank you to all who have reciprocated 

Here are mine:

_Deadly Addiction_

*Preferred tags*: romantic suspense, native american, native american romance, iroquois, addiction, alpha male, bikers, canada, deadly vices, female cop, interracial romance, kristine cayne, romance, strong heroine, suspense

*If you are not using the TT method, please be sure to check off at least the three tags in red. You may have to click on "See all tags" 

ebook: http://amzn.com/B007WNTXR4
print: http://amzn.com/0984903429

_Deadly Obsession_ (on sale for only $0.99!)

*Preferred Tags*: romantic suspense, montreal, stalker, suspense thriller, thriller, sexy, widow, kristine cayne, obsessive love, photography,alpha male, action, hollywood, celebrity, movie star, sexy romance, romance

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B006SP32Q0
Print: http://amzn.com/0984903402

_WG2E Spring Hop Anthology_

*Preferred Tags*: dd scott, romance contemporary, anthology, barbara silkstone, short story collection, short stories, kristine cayne, jayne ormerod, tracy sumner, the wg2e anthologies

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B007V1ZT52

_Hearts and Arrows_

*Preferred Tags*: david g pearce, david wailing, kristine cayne, lexi revellian, lou wellman, short story collection, talli rolland, ann madden-walsh, cecilia peartree, short stories

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B00764VOT4

Thank you everyone!
~Kristine


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

@ghostwriter: I'm with Pam Stucky on this one. Please provide direct links along with preferred tags in this thread. It'll be our pleasure to help you out

Tagged:
seventhspell
EllieP
Bertagnole
theaatkinson
Kristine Cayne


----------



## A.S.K.

Got you Shaun4 and Kristine.

Thanks guys for the likes & tags!

If you have'nt tagged/liked mine yet:
US KINDLE:
http://amzn.to/JsJyOY
Please tag: astrology, horoscopes, zodiac ONLY

US PAPERBACK:
http://amzn.to/NNvjrM
Please tag: astrology, horoscopes, zodiac ONLY

UK KINDLE: 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007RJWLVI
Please tag: astrology, horoscopes, zodiac ONLY

UK PAPERBACK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1475197365
Please tag: astrology, horoscopes, zodiac ONLY


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

EllieP
ghostwriter


----------



## markedwardhall

Sorry to be so dumb but I'm not sure I understand the copy and paste method for tagging. I'm doing it all manually.


----------



## pamstucky

Mark - The copy and paste method is fabulous!

1. Copy a list of tags (why, here, I happen to have mine handy ...)
relationships, love, community, fiction, humorous fiction, wisdom, women s fiction, contemporary fiction, cooking, series, humor, beach read, womens fiction

2. Go to the person's book's page:
http://www.amazon.com/Letters-Wishing-Rock-novel-recipes/dp/1460960122/

3. Once you're at the page type "t" twice, quickly. This will bring up a dialog box that says "tag this product" at the top, with a field that says "your tags."

4. Paste the copied list into that box and click on "save tags." Voila! It's that easy!! Try it and see if it makes sense.

oh and while you're here ...
If you want to do the rest of my books, use the same tags at these pages...

http://www.amazon.com/Letters-from-Wishing-Rock-ebook/dp/B004SD2JEK/
http://www.amazon.com/The-Wishing-Rock-Theory-Life/dp/0985125209/
http://www.amazon.com/Wishing-Rock-Theory-Life-ebook/dp/B007PG29GU/


----------



## goodasyou

Can I just reiterate how awesome this community is? I'm getting caught up with my likes/tags right now. Thanks for all of yours!

Jeremy

My preferred tags are:

civil rights, family, family relationships, gay and lesbian, gay marriage, human rights, humor, lgbt, marriage, nonfiction, politics

http://www.amazon.com/Choice-Zygote-Chose-Balls-ebook/dp/B008BKZF7E/


----------



## markedwardhall

Wow, Pam, that was awesome. You're all tagged and liked. What else don't I know?


----------



## E.M. Leya

Morning everyone. Thanks for the tags!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Yeah! 
Caught up again.
Thanks for all the return tag love!
G x


----------



## Alivia Anders

markedwardhall said:


> Wow, Pam, that was awesome. You're all tagged and liked. What else don't I know?


Don't fret. I just figured out how to do it on my iPad. Now I'm a copypasta machine!

I'm all caught up from the last two pages.

Tags are the same for the following links!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006V1MRTO/

http://www.amazon.com/Obumbrate-The-Illumine-Series-ebook/dp/B008GIK4UO/

TAGS: angels and demons, fantasy, magic, paranormal, young adult, young adult fantasy, young adult paranormal, kindle book, kindle books for 3.99 or less, paranormal romance, urban fantasy, dark fantasy, romance, dark romance


----------



## Anne James

Alright, I'm at least caught up with the last 3 pages! Thanks for the likes and tags I've gotten so far and the ones that are coming!


----------



## lovewriting

I'm caught up on the last 3 pages with all books/authors I had not previously liked/tagged.

These were all new to me:

Austin_Briggs
kahuna
Hosanna  (all 5 books)
Tess St John - (purchased Undercover Intrigue series as a result of tagging   Looks great.  I'll review w/in the next few days) 
Grace Elliots
J. A. McCorkle
J. Jack Bergeron
JackDAlbrecht
Sherrill Willis
M. G. Scarsbrook
liam.judge
Jeroen Steenbeeke
Bridget Lowell
leearco
A.S.K
colpetm (congrats on publishing!)
MatthewLSmith
dalya (tagged & liked all 6)
Elisa Nuckle
Pamela
DDark
J.J. Oxendine


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella

You guys are amazing.  I have a metric TON of tags already.

I'm all caught up tagging everyone else as well.


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.


----------



## writedaily

Here are my 3 novels:






Thanks, will be going through and tagging last few pgs and try to keep up w/ new additions


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

@Writedaily: If you don't mind I'm going to wait with tagging your books until you get some more posts up. As of writing this your only post is in this thread.

In any case, caught up with the rest.

Tagged:
E.M. Leya
J.A. McCorkle
lovewriting


----------



## mattcole

Updated everyone on pages 1045-1050 !

Here are my links. Thanks in advance.

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Drums-ebook/dp/B007JR04EO/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1340117464&sr=1-3&keywords=matt+cole

http://www.amazon.com/The-Blood-of-Cowards-ebook/dp/B007Q7G6B2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1340117464&sr=1-1&keywords=matt+cole

http://www.amazon.com/Abode-of-The-Damned-ebook/dp/B007JRMW76/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1340117464&sr=1-4&keywords=matt+cole

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## Isa Ritchie

Wow, this thread is very very long.  If I start tagging now, I should be done by Christmas.  Maybe I will tag one book per author..?

I would really appreciate any tagging on my book since I can't promote it to people in New Zealand yet because of Amazon's glitch.

Spiritual fiction, literature, women's fiction, self-help, new age, New Zealand...


----------



## missmoo

Hello all! I'm very new so I hope I've done this right, but I've gone through and TAGGED and LIKED *all* books for the following folks of the last five pages (list below). If you could tag and like my two books that would be fab. Thank you!

*2 x books to like and tag:*

http://www.amazon.com/Timeless-Anthology-Young-Romance-ebook/dp/B008KQNRHO/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1342689649&sr=1-1&keywords=timeless+anthology

historical romance, historical romantic fiction, ya, ya fiction, ya romance, ya historical fiction, romance, teen, love, young adult fantasy, young adult romance, young adult, short stories, ya steampunk, teen romance

http://www.amazon.com/Conquest-Through-Determination-Steampunk-Anthology/dp/1617061948/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1342597417&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=conquest+through+determination

steampunk, steampunk cthulhu, steampunk adventure, steampunk horror, steampunk anthology, steampunk stories, steampunk fiction, science fiction, adventure, alternate history, short stories, short story collection, anthology,

*For any newbies even newer than me, here is the copy and paste method for tagging:*
1. Copy the list of tags
2. Go to the person's book's page:
3. Once you're at the page type "t" twice, quickly. This will bring up a dialog box that says "tag this product" at the top, with a field that says "your tags."
4. Paste the copied list into that box and click on "save tags."

*LIST OF TAGS AND LIKES I've done so far:*
M. G. Scarsbrook
E.M. Leya
seventhspell
RuthNestvold
Amyshojai
Austin_Briggs
Grace Elliot
Jena H
Bridget Lowell
martyinmaui
Caddy
kahuna
traceya
Sequart
JGreen20
liam.judge
goodasyou
Adam Kisiel
Griffin Hayes
D.A. Boulter
J. Jack Bergeron
Hosanna
theaatkinson
KnowledgeInBooks
Shaun4
arvel
DidEverythingButThink
belindaf
SherrillWillis
Senseidoji
Bertagnole
S. E. Myers
Aaron Vincent
Tess St John
Doctor Barbara
J.A. McCorkle
kcochran
JackDAlbrecht
Jeroen Steenbeeke
leearco
A.S.K.
culpetm
MatthewLSmith
markedwardhall
Jonathan Winn
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Alivia Anders
pamstucky
Km Rockwood
Pandora Richardson
BowlOfCherries
Nicole Ciacchella
JohnsonJoshuaK
EllieP
Kristine Cayne
arvel
lovewriting
writedaily
mattcole
Isa Ritchie


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

writedaily
missmoo

Isa Ritchie: 

You only need to go back 6 pages, to keep up to date with all the current people tagging on here. 
I tagged your book.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.


----------



## DidEverythingButThink

Tagged
missmoo 
Nicole Ciacchella 
writedaily 
Jeroen Steenbeeke 
mattcole 
Isa Ritchie 

My tags for both titles are finance, financial planning, freebie, kindle freebie, budgeting, money management, financial advice, debt, economics, financial freedom, financial crisis, nonfiction, cheap kindle books, money, saving money


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up. Thanks for the likes and tags.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Wow. Lots of new authors since my last visit on page 1043. Caught up through page 1046 and will return for more later.
I've been promo-ing my free short story (Lust and Honor, below) and will return for the rest of you later. 
Mine:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2
and
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087WZAIU

Tagged and liked today:
Austin Briggs
Bridget Lowell
Sequart
JGreen20
goodasyou
Griffin Hayes
Shaun4
belindaF
SherrillWillis
SEMyers
AaronVincent
JackAlbrecht
Jeroen Steenbeeke
ASK
culpetm
MatthewLSmith


----------



## Caddy

Caught up except for MissMoo You have more than 15 tags for a book. Fifteen is the max we can enter as one individual. Once you select which 15 and post them I will tag both of your books.

Pam, thanks for your suggestion. I appreciate you trying to help. This is not the problem for my tags, though. I have copied and pasted them and so have others and all 15 show up. What happens is either people don't copy the full 15 (they move their mouse and part of it does not stay blue) or people decide to not read the post and just click on the books and choose their own, which is unfortunate because then we don't get the tags we want.  Again, thanks.

Also:

*Here is the copy and paste method for tagging:
1. Copy the list of tags (Please make sure you do not cut off part of the tags when you move your mouse.)
2. Go to the person's book's page:
3. Once you're at the page type "t" twice, quickly. This will bring up a dialog box that says "tag this product" at the top, with a field that says "your tags."
4. Paste the copied list into that box and click on "save tags."*

Thank you for tagging and liking:

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-Gastien/dp/1477495592

drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777

family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

Please vote down: historical romance

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X

french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland


----------



## pamstucky

Caddy -  Frustrating. Well, hopefully over time you're accumulating enough tags on the ones you DO want that you place well in those categories. I'm having the problem that people are only tagging the books in my signature (kindle versions), not the paperback versions. But, I'm grateful for the tags I'm getting!

Anyhoo - I'm all caught up with everyone from 1042 through this post! DidEverythingButThink, I noticed you have a new book from when I last tagged - got that one too.

*My tags:*
relationships, love, community, fiction, humorous fiction, wisdom, women s fiction, contemporary fiction, cooking, series, humor, beach read, womens fiction, food writing

*HOW TO: The copy and paste method for tagging - EASY, and ensures you tag as the author would like:*
1. Copy the list of tags
2. Go to the person's book's page
3. Once you're at the page type "t" twice, quickly. This will bring up a dialog box that says "tag this product" at the top, with a field that says "your tags."
4. Paste the copied list into that box and click on "save tags."

*My books:* THANK YOU for tagging and liking them all (paperback and kindle versions)
http://www.amazon.com/Letters-Wishing-Rock-novel-recipes/dp/1460960122/
http://www.amazon.com/Letters-from-Wishing-Rock-ebook/dp/B004SD2JEK/
http://www.amazon.com/The-Wishing-Rock-Theory-Life/dp/0985125209/
http://www.amazon.com/Wishing-Rock-Theory-Life-ebook/dp/B007PG29GU/


----------



## missmoo

Hi Caddy,

Good advice... I've tweaked my post so that it only features the 15 tags I would like used to make life easier for people.

Thanks for alerting me to this!

http://www.amazon.com/Timeless-Anthology-Young-Romance-ebook/dp/B008KQNRHO/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1342689649&sr=1-1&keywords=timeless+anthology

historical romance, historical romantic fiction, ya, ya fiction, ya romance, ya historical fiction, romance, teen, love, young adult fantasy, young adult romance, young adult, short stories, ya steampunk, teen romance

http://www.amazon.com/Conquest-Through-Determination-Steampunk-Anthology/dp/1617061948/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1342597417&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=conquest+through+determination

steampunk, steampunk cthulhu, steampunk adventure, steampunk horror, steampunk anthology, steampunk stories, steampunk fiction, science fiction, adventure, alternate history, short stories, short story collection, anthology


----------



## Grace Elliot

Once again I have caught up.
The tags and likes much appreciated and duly returned. 
G x


----------



## Amyshojai

MissMoo, got your books and all caught up.


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Anything new I saw - I tagged 

Thanks for the tags back!


----------



## kahuna

mark ed wardhall
km rockwood
pandora richardson
ellie p
lisa ritchie
missmoo

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Patty Jansen

I have a new novella up that could use some tagging love:


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

I think I got most of the regulars by now, list keeps getting shorter 

Tagged:
mattcole
Isa Ritchie
missmoo
Harriet Schultz (Lust and Honor, other one was already tagged)
Patty Jansen (assuming you really wanted "weird" as a tag)

My book:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063UB58W
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, post-apocalyptic, time travel, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy


----------



## Isa Ritchie

Thanks guys.  I have caught up with the recent posts.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

DidEverythingButThink (new book)
Harriet Schultz 
missmoo
Patty Jansen


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Jeroen Steenbeeke said:


> @Writedaily: If you don't mind I'm going to wait with tagging your books until you get some more posts up. As of writing this your only post is in this thread.


Have to agree with you. This author registered, made one post and signed out all within 6 minutes -- and hasn't returned. I've seen two somewhat similar cases in the past 7 or so pages. This isn't to say that they aren't here, tagging away and not signing in; however, until I see another post ...

Anyway, all caught up. I shouldn't wait so long -- as I've told myself time and again. 7 pages can be a lot to do in one day.

My books, for those who are new:

http://www.amazon.com/Enemy-of-Korgan-ebook/dp/B007F2VAS2
science fiction, scifi, betrayal, spy, adventure, action, undercover, speculative fiction, sci-fi, sf, loyalty

http://www.amazon.com/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasting-ebook/dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## markedwardhall

Tagged everyone I missed on the previous four pages. Thanks to everyone for the tags

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Anne James

It's great to see new authors on here! Thanks for the likes and tags! I'm caught up again! Hope everyone is happy with their numbers growing!


----------



## pamstucky

D.A. Boulter said:


> Have to agree with you. This author registered, made one post and signed out all within 6 minutes -- and hasn't returned. I've seen two somewhat similar cases in the past 7 or so pages. This isn't to say that they aren't here, tagging away and not signing in; however, until I see another post ...


Yes and there's also the fact that they'll say "I tagged everyone's books! Please tag mine!" but yet I keep pretty close track of my tagging numbers (what's the "keeping track of statistics" version of OCD?) and they're right where they were. I mean it's possible that they tagged everyone three days before posting and that's why the numbers didn't move, but ...

Edited to add: I'm caught up to here.


----------



## markedwardhall

I just tagged you, J.A.


----------



## missmoo

Hi,

Just to say that I really appreciate this community. As a newbie I tagged pages 1044-1047 in one evening, then life and sore fingers (!) got in the way so I tagged 1048-9 (actually I think I got as far as 1050) the next day. As I'm not a heavy poster I thought it might be worth mentioning that I found this tagging community through another blog. However, looking at all your posts and the success of your novels it seems really obvious that you reap what you sow round here, and if I like the idea of both my works being tagged then I am completely prepared to treat others the same way and like and tag all their books regardless of how many books they have on their list. It seems the fair thing to do. And I'd also like to thank everyone for their kindness so far. It's really rewarding to see the tag numbers go up


----------



## Caddy

MissMoo you are welcome. I tagged your books now that I know for sure which 15 you want most.

PamStucky, I promise I got the paperbacks too. Guess what? 4 more have tagged historical romance even though I asked it not to be. Just can't win. 

All caught up.

DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!!

*Here is the copy and paste method for tagging:
1. Copy the list of tags (Please make sure you do not cut off part of the tags when you move your mouse.)
2. Go to the person's book's page:
3. Once you're at the page type "t" twice, quickly. This will bring up a dialog box that says "tag this product" at the top, with a field that says "your tags."
4. Paste the copied list into that box and click on "save tags."*

Thank you for tagging and liking:

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-Gastien/dp/1477495592

drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777

family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

Please vote down: historical romance

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X

french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland

DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!!


----------



## pamstucky

Hi, MissMoo! I'm pretty new here myself, and I'll say one thing - a very valuable thing - I learned from all the tagging is that I had missed the boat a bit when I chose my initial tags. Thank goodness I figured it out early before I had too many clicks on my tags, and I was able to more or less manipulate the chosen tags to get the ones I wanted to be highlighted.

The things I've learned so far - and anyone is welcome to add their own ideas:

1. If you're giving your books a tag that not too many other people will use, don't waste the benefit of this forum on running up the numbers on those tags. For example, my books take place in a little town called "Wishing Rock," so I tagged my books with "wishing rock." Well, if you happen to search on "wishing rock" in the tags, you'll see there are exactly four books under that tag: My two paperbacks and my two kindle versions. If I'd asked you all to click on "wishing rock" I would end up with my book placing exactly the same as if I were the only person, ever, to click on those tags. Because I figured that out early I was able to think up some better tags in which there IS competition, and have people click on those instead, which is much more helpful: beach read, womens fiction, etc.

2. Despite best efforts to request otherwise (with the "type t twice, quickly" lessons, etc.), the fact remains that the first ten tags, the ones that show up on your book's main page, are the ones that are going to get the most click. Some people will follow the request to tag specific tags, but some will just click what's on the home page, and not go on to the second page. Therefore, if you can manipulate what tags show up on your home page either BEFORE you come to this page asking for tags, or VERY EARLY ON, you'll have a better chance of getting the tags you want.

3. And, despite THOSE best efforts, you are just going to have to live with some tags that somehow show up on your page, and you will never get rid of them! (Ha, as I was typing this, Caddy made her post that demonstrates exactly that! Caddy, I feel your pain!)

Other things people have learned about Best Tagging Practices, tips, suggestions, etc.?


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  

Have caught up with:

Pam Stucky
Missmoo


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up.
Thank for the return tags.
G x


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up--welcome to the new folks! And yep, I tag ALL who post here, and rarely check to see whether my tag count rises or falls. That's just me. I figure karma will work it all out in the end.


----------



## debml

Thank you for the tags! I am tagging some more from the last few pages.


----------



## Jena H

Caught up and tagged again.


----------



## Isa Ritchie

The best thing about tagging all these books is catching glimpses of the books and finding new books that spark my interest 

I love how KB is so helpful and collaborative!


----------



## pamstucky

Amyshojai said:


> All caught up--welcome to the new folks! And yep, I tag ALL who post here, and rarely check to see whether my tag count rises or falls. That's just me. I figure karma will work it all out in the end.


Hi, Amy! I suppose the reason I watch so closely is because I'm hoping to get a certain set of tags in the top 10, and get other tags voted down. But I'm also, as I said, a bit OCD about stats, sales, etc.  I like numbers.

You're right, though, Karma works it all out!


----------



## CarolBurnside/AnnieRayburn

If anyone is so inclined (it's not what this thread is for) my Amazon author page to 'like' is: http://www.amazon.com/Annie-Rayburn/e/B0050KJK4C

I'm all caught up again with any books new to me, of which I was pleased to see there were quite a few in pages 1042-here(1051).

*NOTE TO NEWCOMERS*: clicking 'agree with these tags' does not add tags. Please copy and paste the list given in the tag box which opens when you hit 't' twice (tt) on the book page.

Click on books in sig line below. Tags for...
*INSIGHT*: 
contemporary, romance, soul mate, short story, kindle under a dollar, love story, sci-fi romance, erotic, telepathy, cheap kindle books, bargain books, kindle cheap read, series, sf romance, indie

*PHANTOMS & FANTASIES*
contemporary, romance, soul mate, novella, love story, sci-fi romance, erotic, telepathy, cheap kindle books, bargain books, series, sf romance, indie, pole dancing, love after tragedy

*BITTERSWEET OBSESSIONS*
contemporary, romance, soul mate, love story, sci-fi romance, erotic, telepathy, cheap kindle books, sexual surrogates, series, sf romance, Annie Rayburn, dual romances

I'll check back for more to tag in a few days.

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up. Thank you for your likes and tags.


----------



## A. Rosaria

All caught up.  Got a new one out.


----------



## kahuna

Patty Jansen

Tagged you!

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## missmoo

All caught up. Latest tags and likes:

Harriet Schultz
Patty Jansen
debml
AnnieRayburn
A. Rosaria

http://www.amazon.com/Timeless-Anthology-Young-Romance-ebook/dp/B008KQNRHO/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1342689649&sr=1-1&keywords=timeless+anthology

historical romance, historical romantic fiction, ya, ya fiction, ya romance, ya historical fiction, romance, teen, love, young adult fantasy, young adult romance, young adult, short stories, ya steampunk, teen romance

http://www.amazon.com/Conquest-Through-Determination-Steampunk-Anthology/dp/1617061948/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1342597417&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=conquest+through+determination

steampunk, steampunk cthulhu, steampunk adventure, steampunk horror, steampunk anthology, steampunk stories, steampunk fiction, science fiction, adventure, alternate history, short stories, short story collection, anthology

For any newbies even newer than me, here is the copy and paste method for tagging:
1. Copy the list of tags
2. Go to the person's book's page:
3. Once you're at the page type "t" twice, quickly. This will bring up a dialog box that says "tag this product" at the top, with a field that says "your tags."
4. Paste the copied list into that box and click on "save tags."


----------



## D.A. Boulter

pamstucky said:


> Hi, Amy! I suppose the reason I watch so closely is because I'm hoping to get a certain set of tags in the top 10, *and get other tags voted down*. But I'm also, as I said, a bit OCD about stats, sales, etc.  I like numbers.


What tags do you want voted down? Now's the time to say, before they get too high a count.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up!

-------------------

For the new people:

The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia
Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up! 

Thanks for tags back...

Lovewriting, thank so much!!


----------



## VMendy

Hi guys. If you feel up to it, can you tag/like mine? I will repay the favor. http://amzn.com/B008IFW8Q8 Thanks!!
Vickie

My tags:

60s, biography, book recommendations, childhood, ebook, kindle, humor, funny, essay, humorous memoir, catholic school, memoirs, vickie mendenhall, west virginia, weirton, nonfiction, humor essays,


----------



## VMendy

Thanks for the advice on hitting the tt on the page. It makes it so much easier to tag. Appreciate it. But, since I am a newbie,and not real smart to begin with, I typed in the tt and pressed to no avail. Now I get it.  
Vickie


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

A. Rosaria (new book)
Vickie Mendenhall


----------



## lovewriting

All caught up!

Here are the authors that were new to me (new tags/likes)


Nicole Ciacchella
writedaily
Jeroen Steenbeeke
mattcole (thought I had done yours but it let me like/tag again)
Isa Ritchie
missmoo
markedwardhall
pamstucky
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
debml
Isa Ritchie (already tagged yours - I agree w/your comment. I love checking out new books, too!)
AnnieRayburn

You're welcome, Tess!  Can't wait for book #4! 

Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## Senseidoji

I'm all caught up.

Don't forget to tag mine: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0069DS694


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tag s 

Have caught up with:

cat pies
debml
Isa Ritchie
J. Jack Bergeron
A Rosaria


----------



## markedwardhall

You're tagged, Vickie!


----------



## kahuna

Mendenhall

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## lovewriting

You're new to me, Senseidoji - tagged and liked! 

Now I really am out the door for the weekend. 

Have fun, everyone!


----------



## Harriet Schultz

I know I added these names to my tags and likes yesterday, but perhaps I didn't hit "post." Regardless, here they are again.

Mine: 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2
and
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087WZAIU

patty jansen
miss moo
lovewriting
writedaily
isa ritchie
lynn blackman
km rockwood
pandora richardson
senseidoji
bowl of cherries
nicole chiacchelli
ellie p
markedwardhall
jan hurst-nicholson
alivia anders
deb ml
pam stucky


----------



## pamstucky

D.A. Boulter said:


> What tags do you want voted down? Now's the time to say, before they get too high a count.


Hi, D.A.! The tags I'm trying to promote are

relationships, love, community, fiction, humorous fiction, wisdom, women s fiction, contemporary fiction, cooking, series, humor, beach read, womens fiction, food writing

Any of the other various and sundry tags, I'm trying to focus on less (for now) until ten of the above get on the front page. I'm trying to vote down washington state, puget sound, wishing rock, island, contemporary romance. Those tags are fine, but I don't want them on the front page since I know anything on the front page is going to get more votes.

 Thanks!!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up! Have a great weekend!


----------



## markedwardhall

You're tagged and liked, Harriet.

Mark Edward Hall



Harriet Schultz said:


> I know I added these names to my tags and likes yesterday, but perhaps I didn't hit "post." Regardless, here they are again.
> 
> Mine:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2
> and
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087WZAIU
> 
> patty jansen
> miss moo
> lovewriting
> writedaily
> isa ritchie
> lynn blackman
> km rockwood
> pandora richardson
> senseidoji
> bowl of cherries
> nicole chiacchelli
> ellie p
> markedwardhall
> jan hurst-nicholson
> alivia anders
> deb ml
> pam stucky


----------



## VMendy

This has been fun. I've been reading everyone's biographies as I tag and like. So far, this is who I have tagged:
markedwardhall
JA McCorkle
pamstucky
missmoo
Caddy
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Grace Elliot
Amyshojal
debme
JenaH
Isa Ritchie
Annie Rayburn
J. Jack Bergeron
A Rosaria
Kahuna
DA Boulter
MG Scarsbrook
Tess St. John
liam.judge
lovewriting
senseidoji
and Harriet Schulz
      Have a great weekend. I will try to tag and like anyone else who posts below me. You guys are quite talented.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up - if you're in this thread from about page 600 - onwards, then you should be tagged!
Thanks for the return tags.
G x


----------



## jrreardon

Fun! A tag exchange! I can't wait to add more books to my kindle! Here's my latest...

http://www.amazon.com/Advice-and-Consent-ebook/dp/B008JHIMAG/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1342003442&sr=1-1&keywords=advice+and+consent+reardon


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the new ones.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

jrreardon


----------



## RuthNestvold

I changed my tags for you again, Pam. Good luck on getting the tags you want to the first page!

And welcome to all the new people.  For the new folks, my books and preferred tags:

"Shadow of Stone": arthurian fiction, arthurian legend, britain, dark ages, epic fantasy, fantasy, historical fantasy, isolde, king arthur, combat, love story, pendragon chronicles, sub-roman britain, yseult, arthurian

http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Stone-Pendragon-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B0088ZJZBO/

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": Arthurian, Arthurian fiction, historical fantasy, epic fantasy, fantasy, King Arthur, Tristan and Isolde, Dark Ages, Sub-Roman Britain, celtic, Britain, Ireland

http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/

"The Future, Imperfect: Short Stories": science fiction, near-future, cyberpunk, dystopia, dystopian, near future, dystopian fiction, short stories

http://www.amazon.com/Future-Imperfect-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B007JBG84U/

"Dragon Time and Other Stories": fantasy, fantasy short story, YA fantasy, dragons, witches, princess, fairy tales, young adult, historical fantasy, magic, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Time-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B006UMIU8G/

"Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology, sci-fi romance, novella, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/

"Never Ever After": fantasy, fantasy short story, fairy tales, celtic, legends, revisionist fairy tales, irish legends, Cinderella, Faerie, short stories

http://www.amazon.com/Never-Ever-After-Stories-ebook/dp/B0072V9HDQ/


----------



## seventhspell

Caught up , not too many new today 

tagged
writedaily
Isa Ritchie
missmoo
DidEverythingButThink new one good luck

Patty Jansen new one good luck

A. Rosaria new one good luck
Vickie Mendenhall
jrreardon


My links are in my signature line for any tags back thanks


----------



## E.M. Leya

Thanks for the tags everyone! If your feeling nice and don't mind, can I get likes on my author page?

http://www.amazon.com/Emma-Marie-Leya/e/B00830103K/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_2


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up!


----------



## bazmaz

Operation catch up on tags is now in operation!

If you want to return favour - these are the ones I am aiming at, and Likes welcomed too!

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B008EWOATS/ref=la_B004M27J4M_1_3_title_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1342896444&sr=1-3

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Complete-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B008EWOATS/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_1


----------



## MatthewLSmith

Caught up for the week. If anyone would like to tag the two stories in my signature that would be awesome.  And thank you to everyone who has.


----------



## pamstucky

All caught up! Welcome to the new peeps!

My tags:
relationships, love, community, fiction, humorous fiction, wisdom, women s fiction, contemporary fiction, cooking, series, humor, beach read, womens fiction, food writing

HOW TO: The copy and paste method for tagging - EASY, and ensures you tag as the author would like:
1. Copy the list of tags
2. Go to the person's book's page
3. Once you're at the page type "t" twice, quickly. This will bring up a dialog box that says "tag this product" at the top, with a field that says "your tags."
4. Paste the copied list into that box and click on "save tags."

My books: THANK YOU for tagging and liking them all (paperback and kindle versions)
http://www.amazon.com/Letters-Wishing-Rock-novel-recipes/dp/1460960122/
http://www.amazon.com/Letters-from-Wishing-Rock-ebook/dp/B004SD2JEK/
http://www.amazon.com/The-Wishing-Rock-Theory-Life/dp/0985125209/
http://www.amazon.com/Wishing-Rock-Theory-Life-ebook/dp/B007PG29GU/


----------



## Candy Nytes

Hi everyone,

What a great and active thread this is. I'm excited to get involved.

I'm Candy Nytes and I write erotica fiction. I'm heading back 5 pages as recommended by the
author who started this thread and I'll be tagging all of your books.

If you could do the same for me, I'd be very grateful:











Thanks so much,

Candy


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your books tagged!


----------



## DustinHill

Hi:
I'm new here, but I think I'm catching on. I've tagged:
Kahuna
Harriet Schultz
Pam Stuckey
Grace Elliot
JR Reardon
Ruth Nestvold
Bowl of Cherries

will tag some more later.

Mine is http://www.amazon.com/The-Chinese-Banker-ebook/dp/B008GYTT54/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1342901750&sr=1-1&keywords=The+Chinese+Banker

My tags are: Obama, conspiracy, conspiracy theories, dystopia, economic crisis, espionage, federal reserve, fiction, kindle thriller, ron paul, tea party, US debt


----------



## leearco

Hot Yoga doesn't have any tags <-- Candy Nytes


Thanks for my tags people


----------



## kahuna

Dustin Hill
Candy Nytes

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## AuthorVincent

Hey everyone,

I took a little break from tagging. Teaching a summer camp and writing has consumed most of my time. However, I tagged a few pages back and plan to tag more as soon as I can.

Here are my links:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005POWQT4/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B007M5MQWG/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks!


----------



## Jena H

Tagged up again.  Have a good weekend, all.


----------



## martyinmaui

Caught up again - thanks to those who have tagged/liked my books. Have a great week!

http://www.amazon.com/Stepping-Stones-Greater-Resilience-ebook/dp/B007VEU8FU

http://www.amazon.com/Inspirational-Words-Wisdom-Challenging-ebook/dp/B007WZ5NEY/


----------



## Todd Thorne

Whew. Went back 10 pages and caught everybody. At this point my mouse is in need of an ice pack.

When you have the chance, here are my 3. Much thanks and congrats to all you lovely writers! May your muse and inspiration always serve you well.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006N83XMU
anthology, young adult, vr, virtual reality, teen, speculative fiction, science fiction, post-apocalyptic, monster, horror, fiction, dark fiction

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007BIG1WU
dark fantasy, folklore, horror, native american, paranormal, quilting, short story, spirit, strong women, suicide, tribal, death, speculative fiction, spirits

http://www.amazon.com/Game-Over-Extended-Edition-ebook/dp/B005702TYS/
young adult, science fiction, video games, virtual reality, teen, monster, horror, duel, short story, revenge, spiders, aliens


----------



## Amyshojai

Hey Todd,

Put ice on your tagging fingers--wow! Got you tagged and welcome to the thread.


----------



## DustinHill

Thanks everyone for the tags. I have tagged some more:
leearco
Author Vincent
Jena H
Martyinmaui
Todd Thorne
Amyshojai

Mine is http://www.amazon.com/The-Chinese-Banker-ebook/dp/B008GYTT54/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1342901750&sr=1-1&keywords=The+Chinese+Banker

My tags are: Obama, conspiracy, conspiracy theories, dystopia, economic crisis, espionage, federal reserve, fiction, kindle thriller, ron paul, tea party, US debt


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up!!! 

EM...got your author page...here is mine...http://www.amazon.com/Tess-St.-John/e/B004WYAHXU/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1342932019&sr=8-2-ent


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Candy Nytes
DustinHill
Todd Thorne
Catherine Gardiner

BowlOfCherries: I checked the tag you requested and unchecked the one you didn't want.
E.M. Leya: I checked and i've previously clicked the like button on your author page.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new ones!


----------



## iksanivica

Hi People , iv just tagged 20 or so books on the past 3 pages , please Share some Tag Love!

Top Green Salads
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008NNFL1Y

Top Chicken Salads
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008NNQVW2

Bible KJV with Bible Study Tools
http://www.amazon.com/AllInOne-Bible-Version-including-ebook/dp/B008H78SMU/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1341385218&sr=1-2&keywords=AllInOne+Bible

IT means a Lot !!

Thanx !!


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella

I am all caught up.  Thanks to everyone for tagging my two.


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up. Thanks for your likes and tags.


----------



## kahuna

Todd Thorne

Isanivica

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Sequart

liam.judge said:


> TAGGED:
> 
> Bridget Lowell
> Sequart
> JGreen20


Thanks Liam.Judge, it means a lot to us, we tagged your book "Personal Finance For People Who Hate Personal Finance" as well.


----------



## Candy Nytes

I'm all caught up now.

I've tagged and liked you all.

Thanks everyone who has tagged and liked me back.

Here are mine again if you haven't had a chance to get to me yet:


----------



## Ruby Barnes

I have a new one out this week and would appreciate tags. Going back through you all again now 



Tags:
action adventure, africa, aids, apocalypse, armageddon, conspiracy, espionage, evangelical, hiv, marble city publishing, middle east, religious fundamentalism, ruby barnes, the rapture, thriller


----------



## pamstucky

All caught up!

Congrats on the new book, Ruby Barnes!

I have to agree with others who have said the best part of tagging is the opportunity to see what everyone is writing! So much great stuff!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Yeah! 
Caught up. Think I'm getting a callus on my tagging finger!
Grace x


----------



## Ruby Barnes

Thanks Pam! Got to get busy on rewrite of The Crucible Part 2 now 

Have tagged and liked everyone's books on this page and working back.


----------



## DustinHill

Thanks for all the tags. 
I've tagged and liked the following:
Tess St. John
Catherin Gardiner
Iksanivica
Nicole C. 
J Jack B. 
Sequart
Rudy Barnes

Mine is http://www.amazon.com/The-Chinese-Banker-ebook/dp/B008GYTT54/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1342901750&sr=1-1&keywords=The+Chinese+Banker

My tags are: Obama, conspiracy, conspiracy theories, dystopia, economic crisis, espionage, federal reserve, fiction, kindle thriller, ron paul, tea party, US debt


----------



## iksanivica

33 Chocolate Cakes
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008NVHZHO


----------



## IreneP

Caught up!

Thanks for the continuing tags and likes!


----------



## kahuna

Ruby Barnes

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Todd Thorne

Caught up on tags. And now I'm craving a slice of chocolate cake. Thank you, iksanivica!


----------



## SherrillWillis

Catching up - have liked/tagged to here - and thank you to all of you who have done the same for me.


----------



## SaraAlexi

Hi All,

I've just found this forum and started tagging, have got through about ten authors so far.

If you could add my book to the list I would very much appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with all the new people/books! 

Have a great week


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

Wow, quite a few posts since I last checked, so here's the people I've tagged since my last post (anybody not mentioned is likely to be fully tagged up already):

debml (apparently I only had 1 of your 3 books tagged)
Annie Rayburn
A. Rosaria
Vickie Mendenhall
J. R. Reardon
Pam Stucky (replaced old tags)
BowlOfCherries (how the hell did I not notice 'pychological suspense'?)
bazmaz
MatthewLSmith
CandyNytes
DustinHill
leearco
AuthorVincent
Todd Thorne
Catherine Gardiner
iksanivica
sequart
Ruby Barnes
IreneP
SherrillWillis
SaraAlexi

My book:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063UB58W
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, post-apocalyptic, time travel, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy


----------



## RuthNestvold

All caught up to here! Special thanks to those who include their preferred tags in their posts!

If anyone is so inclined, I'd appreciate some help UNCLICKING "historical romance" for Yseult. Just got a 2 star review the other day because it ends tragically. Yes, big surprise that, since it's the retelling of a tragic love story ... but it could be all the historical romance tags are giving some readers the wrong idea, sigh.

Thanks in advance to anyone who helps with the unclicking!

My books and preferred tags:

"Shadow of Stone": arthurian fiction, arthurian legend, britain, dark ages, epic fantasy, fantasy, historical fantasy, isolde, king arthur, combat, love story, pendragon chronicles, sub-roman britain, yseult, arthurian

http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Stone-Pendragon-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B0088ZJZBO/

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": Arthurian, Arthurian fiction, historical fantasy, epic fantasy, fantasy, King Arthur, Tristan and Isolde, Dark Ages, Sub-Roman Britain, celtic, Britain, Ireland

http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/

"The Future, Imperfect: Short Stories": science fiction, near-future, cyberpunk, dystopia, dystopian, near future, dystopian fiction, short stories

http://www.amazon.com/Future-Imperfect-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B007JBG84U/

"Dragon Time and Other Stories": fantasy, fantasy short story, YA fantasy, dragons, witches, princess, fairy tales, young adult, historical fantasy, magic, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Time-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B006UMIU8G/

"Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology, sci-fi romance, novella, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/

"Never Ever After": fantasy, fantasy short story, fairy tales, celtic, legends, revisionist fairy tales, irish legends, Cinderella, Faerie, short stories

http://www.amazon.com/Never-Ever-After-Stories-ebook/dp/B0072V9HDQ/


----------



## Todd Thorne

RuthNestvold said:


> If anyone is so inclined, I'd appreciate some help UNCLICKING "historical romance" for Yseult. Just got a 2 star review the other day because it ends tragically. Yes, big surprise that, since it's the retelling of a tragic love story ... but it could be all the historical romance tags are giving some readers the wrong idea, sigh.
> 
> Thanks in advance to anyone who helps with the unclicking!


I just went and voted it down, Ruth.

It took me a while to figure out how to disagree with a tag. For anyone else struggling with that, what you do is:
1. Click on the *Agree with these tags?* link.
2. Notice the number of votes after the tag is selectable and it has a downward pointing chevron after it. Hover your mouse over it (the vote count or the chevron)
3. A popup will display asking if you agree with the tag. You can click *Yes* or *No*. To disagree with the tag, click *No*.
4. Click on the *Hide voting actions* link.

You're done.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

iksanivica
Sequart: thanks
Ruby Barnes 
SaraAlexi
RuthNestvold: I removed the unwanted tag


----------



## kahuna

Sara Alexi

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Adam Kisiel

After a long break I have caught up. Thanks!

Best,

Adam


----------



## Amyshojai

Wow--on the road 12 hours yesterday driving home from a week-long writer retreat in the CO mountains, and lots of new folks on the list. Now I'm all caught up. Welcome to all!


----------



## JGreen20

I just liked and tagged all the books in pages 1052, 1053 and 1054

Please do the same for my books:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008NQRHUY

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008I5COGW

Thanks,


----------



## Amyshojai

JGreen20, got you tagged.


----------



## markedwardhall

Just liked and tagged a bunch of newbies.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Caught up again since my last posting on p.1052.

Mine are:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2
and
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087WZAIU (this one is a free short story)

Tagged and liked today:
ruby barnes
sara alexi
jgreen20
vickie mendenhall
jr reardon
candy nytes (great name!)
todd thorne
dustin hill
catherine gardiner


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again. The ebook version of my YA/MG book is in my signature, but here's the paperback version; if you haven't already, please tag it as well. Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Revolutionary-J-Y-Harris/dp/1469933314

Tags: patriots, revolutionary war, teen adventure, time travel, young adult, teen, young adult adventure, jy harris


----------



## markedwardhall

Tagged and liked, Jenna.


----------



## Senseidoji

Caught up, I think.


----------



## pamstucky

All caught up!

*HOW TO: *The copy and paste method for tagging - EASY, and ensures you tag as the author would like:
1. Copy the list of tags
2. Go to the person's book's page
3. Once you're at the page type "t" twice, quickly. This will bring up a dialog box that says "tag this product" at the top, with a field that says "your tags."
4. Paste the copied list into that box and click on "save tags."

Tags for the following two books (paperback versions):
relationships, love, community, fiction, humorous fiction, wisdom, women s fiction, contemporary fiction, cooking, series, humor, beach read, womens fiction, food writing

http://www.amazon.com/Letters-Wishing-Rock-novel-recipes/dp/1460960122/
http://www.amazon.com/The-Wishing-Rock-Theory-Life/dp/0985125209/

Tags for the following two books (kindle versions - just adds the "kindle" tag):
relationships, love, community, fiction, humorous fiction, wisdom, women s fiction, contemporary fiction, cooking, series, humor, beach read, womens fiction, food writing, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Letters-from-Wishing-Rock-ebook/dp/B004SD2JEK/
http://www.amazon.com/Wishing-Rock-Theory-Life-ebook/dp/B007PG29GU/

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## DonnaGalanti

HI All

Here is who I tagged today!

Mark Edward Hall
Jeroen Steenbeeke
Alivia Anders
Deborah M. Lott
Pam Stucky
Bridget Lowell
KM Rockwood
Pandora Richardson
Daniel Peyton

Thanks to those who posted your tags - makes it so much easier! Copy and paste these tags. Thanks!

suspense, dean koontz, paranormal suspense, paranormal, supernatural, horror, aliens, paranormal thriller, donna galanti, science fiction, kindle thriller, supernatural thriller, psychic powers, thrillers with good reviews, kay hooper

Please tag my book here for US and super appreciate ones for UK too (I don't have a problem tagging other countries but I know some mentioned they did):
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B007IIIZUO/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
and here:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B007IIIZUO/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


----------



## Nova_Implosion

Hello All,

I'm working backwards and trying to tag as many as I can.

These tags for my book will be greatly appreciated:

http://www.amazon.com/Canis-Major-ebook/dp/B008GPQDXO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343025747&sr=8-2&keywords=canis+major

art, astology, astronomy, coming of age, constellation, deep south, dogs, insanity, music, prodigy, psychological thriller, rabies, summer, thriller, fiction

Thanks!


----------



## Pauline Creeden

If it was new, I tagged it! Lots since last time 

Thanks for the mutual tags!


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up!!!  

Thanks for tags back!


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

Caught up as well. Not so many this time 

Tagged:
Adam Kisiel
JGreen20
Jena H (paperback version)
DonnaGalanti
Nova_Implosion

My book:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063UB58W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0063UB58W
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, post-apocalyptic, time travel, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy


----------



## traceya

Had to go back quite a few pages but it looks like I'm all caught up for now.  

Thanks everyone for tags back


----------



## A.S.K.

Started tags and likes from page 1050 (lovewriting, writedaily, matt, Isa, Harriet, Patty, D.A., AnnieRay, Daniel, Vickie, Candy, JR, Bowl, EM, bazmaz, Dustin, Leera, AuthorVincent, Todd, Catherine, Iks, Sequart, Ruby, Irene, Sherri, Sara, Adam, JGreen, Treceya, and Anyone in between till page 1055 if i missed mentioning).

If you have'nt tagged/liked mine yet, please do:
KINDLE:
http://amzn.to/JsJyOY
Please tag: astrology, horoscopes, zodiac, spirituality

PAPERBACK:
http://amzn.to/NNvjrM
Please tag: astrology, horoscopes, zodiac,spirituality 

Auther page:
http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B007TEXYP8

You guys Awesome!


----------



## Isa Ritchie

Caught up.  I'm trying to sort out my tags, so please tag the following:

literature, general fiction, new age fiction, self-help, spiritual fiction, womens fiction, new zealand, chakras, healing, health, well being

Thanks


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

JGreen20
Nova_Implosion
Isa Ritchie


----------



## JGreen20

Caught up. I just tagged and liked:

Isa Ritchie
A.S.K.
Nova_Implosion
DonnaGalanti
pamstucky --> I love your system to tag. I didn't know you could do it just by double-clicking "t". Thanks
Senseidoji
markedwardhall --> all your books. For some reason I had skipped you. Fixed 
Jena H --> your paperback version. I had already tagged the rest.

Please tag/like my new book:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008NQRHUY

Thanks,


----------



## kahuna

JGreen20
Nova implosion

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up!


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up, Thanks for your likes and tags.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella

I'm all caught up.  And thanks so much for the tags and likes!


----------



## Carolyn Evans-Dean

I'm back!! I am working furiously to catch up.Thanks to you all for tagging and congratulations to all of the new authors that are here!

I have added a new title to Amazon. You'll find it in my signature (on the right). The title is Christmas in Bystander. There is only one right now as the print edition isn't out yet.

Preferred tags for Christmas in Bystander are: one second after, emp, teotwawki, electro magnetic pulse, bystander, end of the world, lights out, apocalypse tale, homesteading, prepper, carolyn evans-dean, carolyn evansdean, carolyn evans dean, eotwawki, preparedness

If you are tagging my older work for the 1st time, then you can just vote up the top tags.


----------



## Bertagnole

Thanks for tags everyone!


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.

DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!!

*Here is the copy and paste method for tagging:
1. Copy the list of tags (Please make sure you do not cut off part of the tags when you move your mouse.)
2. Go to the person's book's page:
3. Once you're at the page type "t" twice, quickly. This will bring up a dialog box that says "tag this product" at the top, with a field that says "your tags."
4. Paste the copied list into that box and click on "save tags."*

Thank you for tagging and liking:

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-Gastien/dp/1477495592

drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777

family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

Please vote down: historical romance

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X

french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland

DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!!


----------



## markedwardhall

I'm all caught up with everyone. Thanks to all those who have tagged and liked me.


----------



## herocious

Bouncing around tagging authors is fun.

If you happen to bounce my way and only have time for one book, please choose the last one with the black cover.

Thanks!


----------



## A.S.K.

Carolyn and heracious, caught up with you.

Mine:

KINDLE:
http://amzn.to/JsJyOY
Please tag: astrology, horoscopes, zodiac, relationships, spirituality
PAPERBACK:
http://amzn.to/NNvjrM
Please tag: astrology, horoscopes, zodiac,relationships, spirituality 

Thanks.


----------



## Todd Thorne

All caught up. I also updated your tags, Isa.


----------



## Nova_Implosion

Thank you to everyone who has tagged my book. I've done about 10 pages' worth myself. Has anyone seen an increase in sales because of this? What effect does the "like" button have?


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up again.

Thanks for tags and likes back!


----------



## Senseidoji

Caddy said:


> (Lots of stuff)


I went through and untagged as your request, and tagged.

Keeping up with this is a lot of work. But, I am doing my best.


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up.


----------



## Isa Ritchie

Thanks for updating my tags.  Sorry to be a pain, I just want to get death, adoption and aspergers syndrome off the main page - feel free to vote them down 


Tags:
literature, general fiction, new age fiction, self-help, spiritual fiction, womens fiction, new zealand, chakras, healing, health, well being


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

Nova_Implosion said:


> Thank you to everyone who has tagged my book. I've done about 10 pages' worth myself. Has anyone seen an increase in sales because of this? What effect does the "like" button have?


Well, I did go from 0 to 2 sales since I started tagging people and receiving tags back.

In any case, updated tags for:

A.S.K. (or did you want those 4 added instead of replaced?)
Isa Ritchie

Added tags for:
Carolyn Evans-Dean
Mark Edward Hall (was missing half your books)
herocious

My book:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063UB58W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0063UB58W
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, post-apocalyptic, time travel, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

JGreen20 (new book)
Carolyn Evans-Dean (new book)
herocious


----------



## seventhspell

I am caught up and new for me today were, 
MatthewLSmith
Candy Nytes
DustinHill
Todd Thorne
Catherine Gardiner
iksanivica
Ruby Barnes
SaraAlexi
Nova_Implosion

Good luck to all with new books
My links are in my signature lines for anyone new thanks for any tags back


----------



## markedwardhall

I think tagging helps some in the way of increased exposure, if only with the folks on this thread. I never would have heard of some of these books and writers if not for this thread and I've bought several books that interested me because of it. I think the jury's still out on tagging in general. There are so many indie writers and so many new ones coming on each day that it's becoming like a galaxy filled with stars. Only the brightest get noticed. Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## pamstucky

All caught up!

Isa, I voted down the death, adoption, and asperger's syndrome tags on yours. I had no idea how to do that (or that you even could give a "negative" vote) until Todd Thorne posted about it a bit back, so for those who missed it, here's his explanation:

*HOW TO VOTE DOWN A TAG:*
1. Click on the Agree with these tags? link.
2. Notice the number of votes after the tag is selectable and it has a downward pointing chevron after it. Hover your mouse over it (the vote count or the chevron)
3. A popup will display asking if you agree with the tag. You can click Yes or No. To disagree with the tag, click No.
4. Click on the Hide voting actions link.

And here are my tags, with the quick and easy "tt" explanation:

*HOW TO: The copy and paste method for tagging - EASY, and ensures you tag as the author would like:*
1. Copy the list of tags
2. Go to the person's book's page
3. Once you're at the page type "t" twice, quickly. This will bring up a dialog box that says "tag this product" at the top, with a field that says "your tags."
4. Paste the copied list into that box and click on "save tags."

Tags for the following two books (paperback versions):
relationships, love, community, fiction, humorous fiction, wisdom, women s fiction, contemporary fiction, cooking, series, humor, beach read, womens fiction, food writing

http://www.amazon.com/Letters-Wishing-Rock-novel-recipes/dp/1460960122/
http://www.amazon.com/The-Wishing-Rock-Theory-Life/dp/0985125209/

Tags for the following two books (kindle versions - just adds the "kindle" tag):
relationships, love, community, fiction, humorous fiction, wisdom, women s fiction, contemporary fiction, cooking, series, humor, beach read, womens fiction, food writing, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Letters-from-Wishing-Rock-ebook/dp/B004SD2JEK/
http://www.amazon.com/Wishing-Rock-Theory-Life-ebook/dp/B007PG29GU/

Have a great Wednesday, everyone! The weekend's a comin'!


----------



## debml

I just caught up again through the last 5 pages. It's starting to get a little easier, now that I'm finding many that I've already tagged.  I've seen increased sales this month of "The Secret of the Missing Locket," so it must be helping!

Tags for Super Star Speech books: 
speech therapy, speech development, speech, articulation, late talker, talking, speech language pathology, developmental delay, speech delay, teaching s sound, teaching r sound

http://www.amazon.com/Super-Star-Speech-Therapy-Simple/dp/0979804132/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1343231588&sr=1-2&keywords=super+star+speech

http://www.amazon.com/Super-Star-Speech-Therapy-Simple/dp/0979804132/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1343231588&sr=1-2&keywords=super+star+speech

http://www.amazon.com/Super-Star-Speech-Therapy-Simple/dp/0979804140/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1343231588&sr=1-3&keywords=super+star+speech

Tags for Language Lessons: super star speech, language therapy, auditory processing, speech therapy, language delay, autism

http://www.amazon.com/Language-Lessons-Listening-Conversation-ebook/dp/B008J7MNUQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1343229842&sr=1-1&keywords=super+star+speech

Tags for Secret of the Missing Locket: 
children s mystery, ages 9-12, grades 3-6, childrens books, 99 cents kindle, juvenile suspense, juvenile mystery

children s mystery, ages 9-12, grades 3-6, childrens books, 99 cents kindle, juvenile suspense, juvenile mystery

Thanks so much!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up, welcome to the new posters!


----------



## DidEverythingButThink

TAGGED
MarkHall
Deb
JGreen20 (new book)
Carolyn Evans-Dean (new book)

For those that havent tagged my first title or my newest release, please use these tags..
finance, debt , financial freedom, financial advice, money management, nonfiction, financial crisis, budgeting, financial planning, cheap kindle books, 99cents


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your "debt" books tagged.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Thank you my lovelies for all the tag love - dutifully returned. 
G x


----------



## Shaun4

Wow I haven't updated my tagging in a few days! All caught up from my last post til now. Thanks everyone!


----------



## CJArcher

Hello, I'm joining in the tagging fun in the hope of getting reciprocal tags for my latest release. I've just gone through the last 3 pages of this thread and tagged. If you've got time, can you please tag this one for me: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008GOATBM

I'll check back again later for any new posters. Thank you!


----------



## markedwardhall

I tagged and liked all your books, CJ.


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.  Thanks again, all.


----------



## leearco

Caught up


----------



## Amyshojai

CJ got your books tagged and liked. All caught up


----------



## pamstucky

All caught up!

CJ, the last book in your signature, Redemption, is missing its hyperlink. I went in and found it via your author page and tagged it, but just wanted to let you know!


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up. Thanks for your tags and likes.


----------



## DustinHill

I've tagged a few, will tag a few more later. I got these: 
IreneP
SherrilWillis
MgScarsbrook
Jeroen Steenbeeke
Adam Kisiel
JGreen 
Markedwardhall
novaimplosion
1054

Mine is http://www.amazon.com/The-Chinese-Banker-ebook/dp/B008GYTT54/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1342901750&sr=1-1&keywords=The+Chinese+Banker

My tags are: Obama, conspiracy, conspiracy theories, dystopia, economic crisis, espionage, federal reserve, fiction, kindle thriller, ron paul, tea party, US debt


----------



## Nonono

I am new to this, so I hope you all don't mind helping me out,
I tagged these people, and will check this thread often, to help fellow authors out.

Shaun4
DustinHill
J. Jack Bergeron
pamstucky
Amyshojai
leearco
Jena H
markedwardhall

please help me tag, Picnic Yomi. If possible, i have more stories in my signature which need likes/tags as well


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

For anyone newer than me: if you don't list preferred tags for your books I will simply click whatever Amazon suggests. This may or may not be what you want, so I highly recommend including a list of tags.

That said:

Updated tags:
debml

New tags:
CJArcher
Nonono

My book:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063UB58W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0063UB58W
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, post-apocalyptic, time travel, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy


----------



## David J Normoyle

Hey guys,

Just joined this thread. Caught everyone in the last three pages. I'll go back further as time goes on and check for new additions.

Please like and tag MYTH WEAVER
Tags: young adult, fantasy, mythology, myths, action adventure, myth retelling, teen, gods, introvert, Norse mythology, Greek mythology, retelling, Loki, Zeus, Odin

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008NAAVIA

Thanks.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

CJArcher
Nonono
David J Normoyle


----------



## Nomadwoman

Caught up again - phew

having read a book about SEO for Kindle I am changing my tags. Please use link and tags below via the TT method (there are instructions form others further back about this) and thanks

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Tango-Buenos-Aires-ebook/dp/B00570RCPY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1336305179&sr=8-2

TAGS - betrayed by love, erotika romance, sexy romance, younger man older woman, secret life, expat women, dancing the tango


----------



## kahuna

Cj Archer

David Normoyle

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## markedwardhall

My tags are different for each book because I write in several different genres, so it's difficult to give a list of standard tags here. The easiest way is to go to my book page and cut and paste the corresponding tags into each. 
I thank all those who take the time.


----------



## VMendy

Ok, I got DidEverythingButThink and I am heading back to tag a lot more. I thought I would bump this to the top again. I've given myself an hour..lol

Here are mine for those of you who still feel like tagging.

60s, biography, book recommendations, childhood, ebook, kindle, humor, funny, essay, humorous memoir, catholic school, memoirs, Biography and Memoirs, west virginia, weirton, nonfiction, humor essays,

Thanks,
Vickie


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new books.


----------



## Bookrecruiter

Hello..
I want to join the tag club. I am working my way backwards through the posts. How many pages do I go back?

Here are some of my books that I need tags

http://www.amazon.com/Soothe-Your-Soul-Beach-ebook/dp/B008LI6RQE
beach read, self-actualization, stress relief, ocean waves and beaches, natural healing

http://www.amazon.com/The-Discreet-Lesbian-Episode-ebook/dp/B008JGCAI2
lesbian romance, lesbian intrigue, lesbian fiction, lesbian romance series, the discreet lesbian

http://www.amazon.com/Beach-Living-Popular-Reasons-ebook/dp/B0088JW3F0
beach, beaches, relocation, beach life, beach ebooks

Thanks,


----------



## Amyshojai

Gururecruiter, got your books tagged. It will be much simpler to copy-paste tags if they are not in a column, but instead in a sentence/line separated by commas, like this:

tag, tag, tag word, tag, word, etc.

We recommend you go back 5-6 pages and tag all books in all the signatures, to catch up with the "regulars" and then check back every day or so to catch up with new ones. Welcome to the thread! And congrats on your books.


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.

DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!!

*Here is the copy and paste method for tagging:
1. Copy the list of tags (Please make sure you do not cut off part of the tags when you move your mouse.)
2. Go to the person's book's page:
3. Once you're at the page type "t" twice, quickly. This will bring up a dialog box that says "tag this product" at the top, with a field that says "your tags."
4. Paste the copied list into that box and click on "save tags."*

Thank you for tagging and liking:

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-Gastien/dp/1477495592

drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777

family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

Please vote down: historical romance

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X

french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland

DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!!


----------



## pamstucky

This thread moves so fast! All caught up with the new books.

HOW TO: The copy and paste method for tagging - EASY, and ensures you tag as the author would like:
1. Copy the list of tags
2. Go to the person's book's page
3. Once you're at the page type "t" twice, quickly. This will bring up a dialog box that says "tag this product" at the top, with a field that says "your tags."
4. Paste the copied list into that box and click on "save tags."

Tags for the following two books (paperback versions):
relationships, love, community, fiction, humorous fiction, wisdom, women s fiction, contemporary fiction, cooking, series, humor, beach read, womens fiction, food writing

http://www.amazon.com/Letters-Wishing-Rock-novel-recipes/dp/1460960122/
http://www.amazon.com/The-Wishing-Rock-Theory-Life/dp/0985125209/

Tags for the following two books (kindle versions - just adds the "kindle" tag):
relationships, love, community, fiction, humorous fiction, wisdom, women s fiction, contemporary fiction, cooking, series, humor, beach read, womens fiction, food writing, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Letters-from-Wishing-Rock-ebook/dp/B004SD2JEK/
http://www.amazon.com/Wishing-Rock-Theory-Life-ebook/dp/B007PG29GU/


----------



## Arthur Slade

Looking for tags on a horror novel that I published under a pseudonym. Will go back and start the process of catching up. This thread grows daily.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008O7ZV9G

here are the tags:

horror, serial killer, supernatural, spine chilling horror, horror fiction, horror thriller, terror

Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you tagged Arthur Slade.


----------



## leearco

caught up


----------



## CJArcher

All caught up since my last post.

The book I'd like more tags on is: The Medium (An Emily Chambers Spirit Medium Novel)



pamstucky said:


> CJ, the last book in your signature, Redemption, is missing its hyperlink. I went in and found it via your author page and tagged it, but just wanted to let you know!


Thank you for letting me know. I'll go fix it now.


----------



## Ascentii Phoenix

Hello everyone,
I'm new here and am excited to announce my very first release.
I'm working through tagging all of you now and would like to thank you for all tags.

http://www.amazon.com/Broken-Carnelyan-Pack-Series-ebook/dp/B008P0J2RE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1343270171&sr=8-1&keywords=ascentii+phoenix


----------



## Tess St John

I am caught up!!


----------



## Bertagnole

Good to see the new faces. Thanks all for the tags.


----------



## Carolyn Evans-Dean

Caught up to here... My books are in my signature and the newest is Christmas in Bystander which could really use a little love!


----------



## Jamie Sedgwick

Hi, I've been away for a long time but I'd love to get some tags going on my newer books. Are we still going back 5 pages? I'll start with that until I hear different! In the meanwhile, I'd appreciate these tags for these titles:

The Tinkerer's Daughter:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/1460982290/
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004KZPK92
Tags: steampunk, fantasy, science fiction, speculative fiction, elves, racism, female hero, young adult, coming of age, anime, fantasy adventure, jamie sedgwick

Death in the Hallows:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B008A00TCG/
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/1477460799
Tags: fantasy, mystery, detective, noir, pulp, fairy, fae, urban fantasy, fantasy series, hank mossberg, death in the hallows, jamie sedgwick, hardboiled, speculative fiction

Murder in the Boughs:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B0067A33II/
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/1466491221/
fantasy, mystery, detective, noir, pulp, fairy, fae, urban fantasy, fantasy series, hank mossberg, jamie sedgwick, hardboiled, speculative fiction


----------



## Todd Thorne

Tagged my way to here.

Thanks to all for taking the time to bestow tags. They are much appreciated!


----------



## kahuna

Guru Recruiter
Ascentii Phoenix

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up once again with the new ones. Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

And caught up again!

Tagged: 
David J Normoyle (wait, you don't want us to tag Crimson Dream?)
Nomadwoman
Vickie Mendenhall (tag update)
gururecruiter
Arthur Slade
CJArcher (added Redemption)
Ascentii Phoenix
Jamie Sedgwick (any tags needed for your other books?)

My book:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063UB58W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0063UB58W
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, post-apocalyptic, time travel, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy


----------



## E.M. Leya

Have a new release today. Would love some likes and tags! Thanks everyone.

http://www.amazon.com/WESTERN-INHERITANCE-ebook/dp/B008PN1GXO/ref=dp_return_1?ie=UTF8&n=133140011&s=digital-text


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up!

------------------

Here's mine for anyone who doesn't have them yet:

The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia
Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## A.S.K.

Caught up with new ones from 1055:
DidEverthing
CJ
Nono
Nomad
Guru
Ascentii
Jamie

Thanks guys for the likes & tags!

If you have'nt tagged/liked mine yet:
KINDLE:
http://amzn.to/JsJyOY
Please tag: astrology, horoscopes, zodiac, spirituality, relationships

PAPERBACK:
http://amzn.to/NNvjrM
Please tag: astrology, horoscopes, zodiac, spirituality, relationships


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Nomadwoman
gururecruiter
Arthur Slade (new book)
Ascentii Phoenix
Jamie Sedgwick
E.M. Leya (new book)


----------



## RuthNestvold

Many thanks to all who voted down "historical romance" for Yseult! I will now go back and catch up on the tagging.


----------



## VMendy

Ruth, I just liked and tagged all of your books. Heading back to take the newest ones on this page. Thanks to all who tagged me yesterday.  I appreciate it.
Vickie

http://amzn.com/B008IFW8Q8
60s, biography, book recommendations, childhood, ebook, kindle, humor, funny, essay, humorous memoir, catholic school, memoirs, Biography and Memoirs, west virginia, weirton, nonfiction, humor essays,


----------



## RuthNestvold

All caught up to here! And a big welcome to all the new folks. Special thanks to those who include their preferred tags in their posts -- the TT method is much easier and faster.

If anyone is so inclined, I'd appreciate some help UNCLICKING and VOTING DOWN "historical romance" for Yseult. Recently got a 2 star review because it ends tragically. Yes, big surprise that, since it's the retelling of a tragic love story ... but it could be all the historical romance tags are giving some readers the wrong idea, sigh.

How to vote down a tag:

1. Click on the Agree with these tags? link.
2. Notice the number of votes after the tag is selectable and it has a downward pointing chevron after it. Hover your mouse over it (the vote count or the chevron)
3. A popup will display asking if you agree with the tag. You can click Yes or No. To disagree with the tag, click No.
4. Click on the Hide voting actions link.

Thanks in advance to anyone who helps with this!

My books and preferred tags:

"Shadow of Stone": arthurian fiction, arthurian legend, britain, dark ages, epic fantasy, fantasy, historical fantasy, isolde, king arthur, combat, love story, pendragon chronicles, sub-roman britain, yseult, arthurian
http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Stone-Pendragon-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B0088ZJZBO/

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": Arthurian, Arthurian fiction, historical fantasy, epic fantasy, fantasy, King Arthur, Tristan and Isolde, Dark Ages, Sub-Roman Britain, celtic, Britain, Ireland
http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/

"The Future, Imperfect: Short Stories": science fiction, near-future, cyberpunk, dystopia, dystopian, near future, dystopian fiction, short stories
http://www.amazon.com/Future-Imperfect-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B007JBG84U/

"Dragon Time and Other Stories": fantasy, fantasy short story, YA fantasy, dragons, witches, princess, fairy tales, young adult, historical fantasy, magic, kindle
http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Time-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B006UMIU8G/

"Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology, sci-fi romance, novella, kindle
http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/

"Never Ever After": fantasy, fantasy short story, fairy tales, celtic, legends, revisionist fairy tales, irish legends, Cinderella, Faerie, short stories
http://www.amazon.com/Never-Ever-After-Stories-ebook/dp/B0072V9HDQ/


----------



## Jedidiah

All caught up. Here is a list of those I have tagged since last on.

Vickie Mendenhall
A.S.K
Jeroen Steenbeeke
Todd Thorne
Jamie Sedgwick
Carolyn Evans-Dean -new book
Ascentii Phoenix -awesome name!
CJ Archer -Medium
Arthur Slade -new book
Pamstucky
gururecruiter
markedwardhall
David J Normoyle
Nonono
Dustin Hill
debml
Isa Ritchie
Senseidoji
Nova_Implosion
JGreen20
Sara Alexi
SherrillWillis
Catherine Gardiner
Ruby Barnes

Please click on my book below and "Like" and tag. 
My tags:
action, fantasy, dark fantasy, epic fantasy, high fantasy, jedidiah behe, war, kindle, magic, assassins, retribution, sword and board, worvak, epic battles, nephilim


----------



## Senseidoji

All caught up. I have also been trying to untag books for those asking to vote down a tag.

Don't forget mine: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0069DS694


----------



## Nonono

Came home from the pub and just went through a bunch, going to bed a little drunk now, you guys are the best! Thanks!

RuthNestvold
Jedidiah
Vickie Mendenhall
liam.judge
A.S.K.
M. G. Scarsbrook
E.M. Leya

just about missed it, but caught you too,

Senseidoji


----------



## Arthur Slade

I'm all tagged up. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Nomadwoman

Ive done
senseidoji
Vickie M
ASK
E.M.Leya
Todd Thorne
Jamie Sedge
Carolyn
Arthur Slade

Please tag mine using the tt method as i am changing the tags

betrayed by love, erotika romance, sexy romance, younger man older woman, secret life, expat women, dancing the tango

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Tango-Buenos-Aires-ebook/dp/B00570RCPY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1336305179&sr=8-2

saludos


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Have caught up with:

Senseidoji
Nomadwoman


----------



## culpetm

Hi everyone. 

All caught up. Just tagged everyone for the last five pages..

-Tim


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.

DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!!

Here is the copy and paste method for tagging:
1. Copy the list of tags (Please make sure you do not cut off part of the tags when you move your mouse.)
2. Go to the person's book's page:
3. Once you're at the page type "t" twice, quickly. This will bring up a dialog box that says "tag this product" at the top, with a field that says "your tags."
4. Paste the copied list into that box and click on "save tags."

Thank you for tagging and liking:

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-Gastien/dp/1477495592

drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777

family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

Please vote down: historical romance

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X

french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland

DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!!


----------



## Jena H

Caught up to here.  Now to watch some Olympic action (opening ceremonies).


----------



## DustinHill

Got the new ones.

Mine is http://www.amazon.com/The-Chinese-Banker-ebook/dp/B008GYTT54/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1342901750&sr=1-1&keywords=The+Chinese+Banker

My tags are: Obama, conspiracy, conspiracy theories, dystopia, economic crisis, espionage, federal reserve, fiction, kindle thriller, ron paul, tea party, US debt


----------



## Pauline Creeden

bunches of new stuff to tag -- Done!


Thanks for Tagging me back!


----------



## CJArcher

All caught up since my last visit.

If you haven't already, can you please tag my latest: THE MEDIUM: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008GOATBM

Thank you.


----------



## FauxCyclops

Hi there! I just put out my first novel and I would love some help giving it a good start in life. I tagged everything on the last five pages, help a brother out 

Desired tags:
paranormal, paranormal investigator, paranormal mystery, action adventure, dark fantasy, detective, horror, horror fiction, horror thriller, occult, supernatural, science fiction, series, suspense, thriller
Link is here:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008MISPGS/ref=tsm_1_fb_lk

And if you're feeling charitable, throw me a like on Facebook 
https://www.facebook.com/AnalystTomBell


----------



## Jamie Sedgwick

All caught up! Most were new to me so lots of clicks in the last 24 hours. Thanks everyone for clicking mine. I'll put the links up one more time and do some different titles next time:

The Tinkerer's Daughter:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/1460982290/
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004KZPK92
Tags: steampunk, fantasy, science fiction, speculative fiction, elves, racism, female hero, young adult, coming of age, anime, fantasy adventure, jamie sedgwick

Death in the Hallows:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B008A00TCG/
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/1477460799
Tags: fantasy, mystery, detective, noir, pulp, fairy, fae, urban fantasy, fantasy series, hank mossberg, death in the hallows, jamie sedgwick, hardboiled, speculative fiction

Murder in the Boughs:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B0067A33II/
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/1466491221/
fantasy, mystery, detective, noir, pulp, fairy, fae, urban fantasy, fantasy series, hank mossberg, jamie sedgwick, hardboiled, speculative fiction


----------



## VMendy

Ok, just tagged  all the books of the following-
Jedidiah
Nonono
ArthurSlade
Nomadwoman
culpetm
DustinHill

You guys have some great covers! 
Will be back to tag more.
Thanks for tagging mine!
Vickie


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

Decided to do some tagging in the weekend as well, to avoid getting a huge list during weekdays

Tagged:
E.M. Leya (new book)
Jedidiah
Arthur Slade
Nomadwoman (updated tags)
Fauxcyclops

My book:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063UB58W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0063UB58W
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, post-apocalyptic, time travel, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new ones.


----------



## Kristine Cayne

I've been out for a while so I went back to my last post on page 1049 and liked and tagged everyone up to here. And just so everyone knows, if you provided tags, I copy/pasted them using the TT method. If you didn't, I tagged up to the 15 tag maximum if you had 15 tags.

Thank you to all who have reciprocated 

Here are mine:

_Deadly Addiction_

*Preferred tags*: romantic suspense, native american, native american romance, iroquois, addiction, alpha male, bikers, canada, deadly vices, female cop, interracial romance, kristine cayne, romance, strong heroine, suspense

*If you are not using the TT method, please be sure to check off at least the three tags in red. You may have to click on "See all tags" 

ebook: http://amzn.com/B007WNTXR4
print: http://amzn.com/0984903429

_Deadly Obsession_ (on sale for only $0.99!)

*Preferred Tags*: romantic suspense, montreal, stalker, suspense thriller, thriller, sexy, widow, kristine cayne, obsessive love, photography,alpha male, action, hollywood, celebrity, movie star, sexy romance, romance

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B006SP32Q0
Print: http://amzn.com/0984903402

_WG2E Spring Hop Anthology_

*Preferred Tags*: dd scott, romance contemporary, anthology, barbara silkstone, short story collection, short stories, kristine cayne, jayne ormerod, tracy sumner, the wg2e anthologies

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B007V1ZT52

_Hearts and Arrows_

*Preferred Tags*: david g pearce, david wailing, kristine cayne, lexi revellian, lou wellman, short story collection, talli rolland, ann madden-walsh, cecilia peartree, short stories

Ebook: http://amzn.com/B00764VOT4

Thank you everyone!
~Kristine


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Nonono
FauxCyclops


----------



## kahuna

Faux Cyclops,

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## markedwardhall

All caught up again.


----------



## DustinHill

Catching up.

Here's mine:
Mine is http://www.amazon.com/The-Chinese-Banker-ebook/dp/B008GYTT54/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1342901750&sr=1-1&keywords=The+Chinese+Banker

My tags are: Obama, conspiracy, conspiracy theories, dystopia, economic crisis, espionage, federal reserve, fiction, kindle thriller, ron paul, tea party, US debt


----------



## Carolyn Evans-Dean

I am all caught up (and so proud of coming back before all of the new posts piled up!) You'll find my books below. IN particular, Christmas in Bystander is brand new and could use some tags. Just vote up the ones that are there, please!


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up.


----------



## FauxCyclops

I tagged everyone since my last post. Hit me back 

Desired tags:
paranormal, paranormal investigator, paranormal mystery, action adventure, dark fantasy, detective, horror, horror fiction, horror thriller, occult, supernatural, science fiction, series, suspense, thriller
Link is here:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008MISPGS/ref=tsm_1_fb_lk

And if you're feeling charitable, throw me a like on Facebook 
https://www.facebook.com/AnalystTomBell


----------



## E.M. Leya

All caught up! Thanks for the new tags!


----------



## Hopeful Writer

.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

AliciaWrites


----------



## David J Normoyle

Caught up.

Please like and tag MYTH WEAVER
Tags: young adult, fantasy, mythology, myths, action adventure, myth retelling, teen, gods, introvert, Norse mythology, Greek mythology, retelling, Loki, Zeus, Odin
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008NAAVIA
(and if you have a UK account http://www.amazon.co.uk/Myth-Weaver-ebook/dp/B008NAAVIA)

Also, if you've time, Crimson Dream:
Tags: fantasy, young adult, action adventure, teen, archery, seer, asthma, ya fantasy, prescience, young adult fantasy, visions
http://www.amazon.com/Crimson-Dream-ebook/dp/B004M18XDO

Thanks.


----------



## Todd Thorne

All caught up again.

For those who have tagged me before, my latest short story, DESPERATE MEASURES, just got published (woohoo!). So if you would please tag it, I would greatly appreciate it.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008PUMCTY
Science fiction, short story, strong woman, erotic, lust, denial, romance, tragic, tragedy, revenge, suicide mission, war, charity, cystic fibrosis, coming together

And for those new to the thread, tags for my other books are:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006N83XMU
anthology, young adult, vr, virtual reality, teen, speculative fiction, science fiction, post-apocalyptic, monster, horror, fiction, dark fiction

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007BIG1WU
dark fantasy, folklore, horror, native american, paranormal, quilting, short story, spirit, strong women, suicide, tribal, death, speculative fiction, spirits

http://www.amazon.com/Game-Over-Extended-Edition-ebook/dp/B005702TYS/
young adult, science fiction, video games, virtual reality, teen, monster, horror, duel, short story, revenge, spiders, aliens

Thank you!


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the new ones.


----------



## Grace Elliot

It took a while but I'm all caught up.
G x


----------



## Bertagnole

Caught up! Thanks everyone!


----------



## markedwardhall

Caught up again. Also, if anyone is interested, my boxed set, Mark Edward Hall Library, Vol.1 is free for three days. It's the third book in line.


----------



## MatthewLSmith

All caught up for the last five pages


----------



## pamstucky

Todd, congrats on the new book! Got you tagged.

All caught up on tagging; welcome to the new peeps and thanks to everyone who gives a list of tags - makes it so much easier!

My tags below.

HOW TO: The copy and paste method for tagging - EASY, and ensures you tag as the author would like:
1. Copy the list of tags
2. Go to the person's book's page
3. Once you're at the page type "t" twice, quickly. This will bring up a dialog box that says "tag this product" at the top, with a field that says "your tags."
4. Paste the copied list into that box and click on "save tags."

Tags for the following two books (paperback versions):
relationships, love, community, fiction, humorous fiction, wisdom, women s fiction, contemporary fiction, series, humor, beach read, womens fiction, food writing, gift idea

http://www.amazon.com/Letters-Wishing-Rock-novel-recipes/dp/1460960122/
http://www.amazon.com/The-Wishing-Rock-Theory-Life/dp/0985125209/

Tags for the following two books (kindle versions - just adds the "kindle" tag):
relationships, love, community, fiction, humorous fiction, wisdom, women s fiction, contemporary fiction, series, humor, beach read, womens fiction, food writing, kindle, gift idea

http://www.amazon.com/Letters-from-Wishing-Rock-ebook/dp/B004SD2JEK/
http://www.amazon.com/Wishing-Rock-Theory-Life-ebook/dp/B007PG29GU/

Thanks, everyone, and good luck to all!


----------



## martyinmaui

Aloha everyone ... all tagged up.

Thanks for the continuing tags/likes - have a great week!

http://www.amazon.com/Stepping-Stones-Greater-Resilience-ebook/dp/B007VEU8FU

http://www.amazon.com/Inspirational-Words-Wisdom-Challenging-ebook/dp/B007WZ5NEY/


----------



## traceya

All caught up again - thanks for all the tags back.


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.

BTW, for those who have asked, there is a separate "Facebook like" thread, called "The Latest (Current) Facebook Author Page thread."  Started by Jason Anderson in case you want to look for it that way.


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

I guess the tags I did last Saturday shortened the list for me 

Tagged:
AliciaWrites
David J Normoyle (Crimson Dream)
Todd Thorne (Desperate Measures)

My book:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063UB58W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0063UB58W
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, post-apocalyptic, time travel, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up!

-------------------------

Mine for any new people:

The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia
Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Todd Thorne (new book)


----------



## VMendy

Just tagged MatthewLSmith both books. Heading back to get the rest on this page.

I just uploaded a new book and would appreciate tags. Thanks.

halloween, halloween costumes, play on words costumes, play on words halloween costumes, jumping in mud puddles, halloween party, humor, play on words, costumes

http://amzn.com/B008QNJL1C


----------



## Amyshojai

Happy Monday! Still caught up.


----------



## Maud Muller

Been on the road. Working on getting caught up. Hope the authors on this thread are meeting their goals.


----------



## markedwardhall

Tagged and liked both your books, Eileen. They both sound interesting to a liberal like myself.


----------



## Caddy

All caught up.

DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!!

*Here is the copy and paste method for tagging:
1. Copy the list of tags (Please make sure you do not cut off part of the tags when you move your mouse.)
2. Go to the person's book's page:
3. Once you're at the page type "t" twice, quickly. This will bring up a dialog box that says "tag this product" at the top, with a field that says "your tags."
4. Paste the copied list into that box and click on "save tags."*

Thank you for tagging and liking:

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-Gastien/dp/1477495592

drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777

family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

Please vote down: historical romance

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X

french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland

DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Got the new book. 
Caught up again,
G x


----------



## Ascentii Phoenix

Still working to everyone. Thank you for the tags.


----------



## A.S.K.

Just when I thought I have known all my Indie buddies here and have'nt missed anyone..Just caught up/filled in missed ones for Jedidiah, Authur, Jamie (some were missing, caught up now), and all.

Got a review for first time on my book. Has been Liked/tagged here mostly already here but Yes(es) to new review will be appreciated or like/tag if you have not already.

Thanks guys!

KINDLE:
http://amzn.to/JsJyOY
Please tag: astrology, horoscopes, zodiac, spirituality, relationships

PAPERBACK:
http://amzn.to/NNvjrM
Please tag: astrology, horoscopes, zodiac, spirituality, relationships


----------



## Hopeful Writer

.


----------



## Misha Crews

Hi there! I just caught up tagging and liking the last five pages. I would appreciate some tags and likes for my new book:

Still Waters: http://www.amazon.com/Still-Waters-ebook/dp/B008OM28RY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343701426&sr=8-2&keywords=still+waters+misha+crews

tags: 1950s, interracial romance, romance, virginia, washington dc, historical fiction, romantic suspense, family

Thanks so much! I'll be back tomorrow.


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Caught all the newbies -

Thanks for the tags back!


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

And caught up again 

Tagged:
Eileen Muller
Misha Crews

My book:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063UB58W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0063UB58W
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, post-apocalyptic, time travel, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Misha Crews (new book)


----------



## VMendy

Tagged and liked:
A.S.K.
Alicia Writes
Misha Crews
Hosana
Heading back to tag more.

Thanks for tagging mine!
Vickie

http://amzn.com/B008QNJL1C

halloween, halloween costumes, play on words, humor, costumes, halloween party, seasonal, jumping in mud puddles, play on words halloween costumes, puns, idioms,

http://amzn.com/B008IFW8Q8

60's, biography, humorous memoir, memoirs, book recommendation, childhood, essay, humorous essay, jumping in mud puddles, West Virginia, ebook, kindle, funny memoir,


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with all the new ones. Welcome to the thread!


----------



## markedwardhall

tagged and liked all newbies.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Lots of newbies tagged and liked today. The list's below.

A big thank you to all of you for tagging/liking both my books and for downloading the free one (Lust and Honor)!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2 (Legacy of the Highlands)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087WZAIU (Lust and Honor...free contemporary romance short story)

iksanivica
nova implosion
carolyn evans dean
cj archer (nice awards for your books!)
nonono
david normoyle
gururecruiter
arthur slade
ascenti phoenix
jamie sedgewick
faux cyclops
alicia writes
eileen muller
misha crews


----------



## seventhspell

Caught up and new for me today were, 
CJArcher
Nonono
David J Normoyle
Vickie Mendenhall found i had already tagged you
gururecruiter
Ascentii Phoenix
Jamie Sedgwick
Emma new one
FauxCyclops tagged and liked on FB 
Misha Crews

My links are in my signature line and tags are already there on the books for new people, thanks to anyone tagging back


----------



## Anne James

Alright! I went back about 10 pages to when I posted last and now I'm all caught up! I even ended up buying a couple of books along the way! There's some really great looking stories here! I'm looking forward to seeing my numbers go up and I'll catch up again in a few days! Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Senseidoji

Caught up.


----------



## Alivia Anders

It's been a few pages since my last post- time to play catch up!

I'd be ever so thankful for tag backs. Tags are the same for the following links!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006V1MRTO/

http://www.amazon.com/Obumbrate-The-Illumine-Series-ebook/dp/B008GIK4UO/

TAGS: angels and demons, fantasy, magic, paranormal, young adult, young adult fantasy, young adult paranormal, kindle book, kindle books for 3.99 or less, paranormal romance, urban fantasy, dark fantasy, romance, dark romance


----------



## Amyshojai

Alivia, got you tagged!


----------



## Todd Thorne

Always good to find and tag a book I hadn't done yet so I can say...

Caught up again. Thanks to all for your tags.


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.  Thanks.  Now back to watching synchronized diving and waiting for the gymnastics.


----------



## Misha Crews

Caught up to here! Would appreciate likes and tags for my new book:

Still Waters: http://www.amazon.com/Still-Waters-ebook/dp/B008OM28RY/ref=pd_ybh_13

tags: 1950s, interracial romance, romance, virginia, washington dc, historical fiction, romantic suspense, family

Thanks so much!


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up. Thanks for your tags and likes.


----------



## VMendy

All caught up. It takes me a while to figure things out, but I am so glad that I "like" before I tag. I could swear that I never tagged someone and would get there and it would tell me that I already liked it. Saves me from scrolling down to the tags as it has already been done.
Vickie


----------



## liam.judge

Still caught up with everyone's books.


----------



## Griffin Hayes

Almost caught up. Thanks for tagging and liking!

http://www.amazon.com/Griffin-Hayes/e/B005QR3KK4


----------



## missmoo

All caught up with those faces new to me since 1050! Tagged and liked all books for the following:

Vickie Mendenhall
jrreardon
bazmaz
Candy Nytes
DustinHill
AuthorVincent
Todd Thorne
Catherine Gardiner
Ruby Barnes
iksanivica
IreneP
SaraAlexi
JGreen20
DonnaGalanti
Carolyn Evans-Dean
herocious
debml
CJArcher
Nonono
David J Normoyle
Nomadwoman
gururecruiter
Arthur Slade
Ascentii Phoenix
Jamie Sedgwick
Jedidiah
Eileen Muller
AliciaWrites
Misha Crews

http://www.amazon.com/Timeless-Anthology-Young-Romance-ebook/dp/B008KQNRHO/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1342689649&sr=1-1&keywords=timeless+anthology

historical romance, historical romantic fiction, ya, ya fiction, ya romance, ya historical fiction, romance, teen, love, young adult fantasy, young adult romance, young adult, short stories, ya steampunk, teen romance

http://www.amazon.com/Conquest-Through-Determination-Steampunk-Anthology/dp/1617061948/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1342597417&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=conquest+through+determination

steampunk, steampunk cthulhu, steampunk adventure, steampunk horror, steampunk anthology, steampunk stories, steampunk fiction, science fiction, adventure, alternate history, short stories, short story collection, anthology

For any newbies even newer than me, here is the copy and paste method for tagging:
1. Copy the list of tags
2. Go to the person's book's page:
3. Once you're at the page type "t" twice, quickly. This will bring up a dialog box that says "tag this product" at the top, with a field that says "your tags."
4. Paste the copied list into that box and click on "save tags."


----------



## E.M. Leya

Morning all. Thanks for all the tags on my new release!


----------



## kahuna

Misha Crews

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## JonDavis1

And the following were tagged and liked today.
LateNightMike
Bertagnole
Annika Howells
Marita Fowler
Arvel Amaya
Joeseph Lorick
Emma Marie Leya
Austin Briggs
Bridget Lowell
Julia Green
Jeremy Hooper
Adam Kisiel
Griffin Hayes
DA Boulter

More to tag later! 
Here's mine:
http://www.amazon.com/Legacy-Age-Of-Power-ebook/dp/B007P99G86/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333023526&sr=8-1

and for the paperback though I leave this up to you. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1477607463


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones and all caught up.


----------



## VMendy

JonDavis1,
Tagged and liked both of yours. Heading back for those I missed yesterday.
Vickie

http://amzn.com/B008QNJL1C

halloween, halloween costumes, play on words, humor, costumes, halloween party, seasonal, jumping in mud puddles, play on words halloween costumes, puns, idioms,

http://amzn.com/B008IFW8Q8

60's, biography, humorous memoir, memoirs, book recommendation, childhood, essay, humorous essay, jumping in mud puddles, West Virginia, ebook, kindle, funny memoir,


----------



## Gin_Price

Hi everyone!

I've kept up with tagging your books as my other pen name. Due to the nature of what I write as that name, I have to keep my Young Adult stuff separate so I created a new account. I'll keep track on who I'm tagging here until I have a new release for the other genre--then I'll switch again.

Anyway...in my signature is the link to my book, but just in case, I'll include it below too.

I've been spam tagged with "A Marine at the door". Will the first few people vote that down for me? Thanks. Anyone else having this issue lately?

Tags I'd like are: 
freerunning, gangs, graffiti, Parkour, thriller, ya fiction, ya thriller, young adult, young adult thriller, Young Adult Mystery, Kindle Book, Forbidden Love, YA Romance, YA for guys, YA for Athletic Girls

Thanks in advance!

Write On,
Gin


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Gin, got you tagged and down-voted the badun. *s*


----------



## Gin_Price

Amyshojai said:


> Hi Gin, got you tagged and down-voted the badun. *s*


Fantastic! Thank you so much, Amy.

Write On,
Gin


----------



## Anne James

Hi Gin. I voted it down too, now it says 0 for that one! Hope it helps!


----------



## Tess St John

I am caught up...

Thanks for any tags and likes back!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up!
Thanks for all the return tags and likes.
Grace x


----------



## DustinHill

Got several today. Will get more later. 
McCorkle
GinPrice
V. Mendenhall
Jon Davis
Alicia Writes
Misha Crews
Hosanna
Seventh Spell

Mine is http://www.amazon.com/The-Chinese-Banker-ebook/dp/B008GYTT54/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1342901750&sr=1-1&keywords=The+Chinese+Banker

My tags are: Obama, conspiracy, conspiracy theories, dystopia, economic crisis, espionage, federal reserve, fiction, kindle thriller, ron paul, tea party, US debt


----------



## markedwardhall

Caught up with Tess St. John, Dustin Hill and Todd Thorne.


----------



## bltackett

Well, it took me almost all day, but I've finally caught up from my last post.  I need to stop taking so long off.

Please return the favor, thank you in advance.


----------



## Misha Crews

Caught up to here! Jon - got your paperback. Gin - I didn't see your spam tag so hopefully it's history!

Would love some likes and tags for my new book:

Still Waters: http://www.amazon.com/Still-Waters-ebook/dp/B008OM28RY/ref=pd_ybh_13

tags: 1950s, interracial romance, romance, virginia, washington dc, historical fiction, romantic suspense, family

Thank you!


----------



## Todd Thorne

Gin_Price said:


> I've been spam tagged with "A Marine at the door". Will the first few people vote that down for me? Thanks. Anyone else having this issue lately?


I voted it down to -1! Didn't know you could make the bad ones go negative. Very cool.

All caught up with everyone.


----------



## Gin_Price

Todd Thorne said:


> I voted it down to -1! Didn't know you could make the bad ones go negative. Very cool.
> 
> All caught up with everyone.


Todd...that's like, heroic or something. You decimated the bad guy. 

You're the best, thanks.

I'm caught up.

Tags I'd like are: 
freerunning, gangs, graffiti, Parkour, thriller, ya fiction, ya thriller, young adult, young adult thriller, Young Adult Mystery, Kindle Book, Forbidden Love, YA Romance, YA for guys, YA for Athletic Girls

Write On,
Gin


----------



## pamstucky

All caught up on tagging. Gin_Price, your bad tag is now at -2. Take that, bad tag!

My tags below.

HOW TO: The copy and paste method for tagging - EASY, and ensures you tag as the author would like:
1. Copy the list of tags
2. Go to the person's book's page
3. Once you're at the page type "t" twice, quickly. This will bring up a dialog box that says "tag this product" at the top, with a field that says "your tags."
4. Paste the copied list into that box and click on "save tags."

Tags for the following two books (paperback versions):
relationships, love, community, fiction, humorous fiction, wisdom, women s fiction, contemporary fiction, series, humor, beach read, womens fiction, food writing, gift idea

http://www.amazon.com/Letters-Wishing-Rock-novel-recipes/dp/1460960122/
http://www.amazon.com/The-Wishing-Rock-Theory-Life/dp/0985125209/

Tags for the following two books (kindle versions - just adds the "kindle" tag):
relationships, love, community, fiction, humorous fiction, wisdom, women s fiction, contemporary fiction, series, humor, beach read, womens fiction, food writing, kindle, gift idea

http://www.amazon.com/Letters-from-Wishing-Rock-ebook/dp/B004SD2JEK/
http://www.amazon.com/Wishing-Rock-Theory-Life-ebook/dp/B007PG29GU/

Thanks!


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

And I'm caught up again, I tagged:

JonDavis1
Gin_Price
bltackett

I've just gone and checked my Amazon.co.uk page and there's quite a few tags that have nothing to do with my book. If anyone has tagged that one with anything containing the word "horror", "elves" or "gnomes" then please untag those. It also has "magic" and "violence", but while those aren't in my preferred list the book contains both magic and violence so I guess they're accurate.

So, without further ado:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063UB58W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0063UB58W
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, post-apocalyptic, time travel, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy


----------



## Guest

I have a not so ordinary tagging request. As a "dear" fellow author started to downvote all my reviews on two of my books as I had a different opinion in something than that guy had, could you read these reviews and IF, but only IF you find them helpful, put a Yes vote near them? I hate to ask this, but I also hate when some fellow "professional" is making unethical steps, just to ruin your book's reputation.

Reviews of Crystal Shade (8 reviews)
http://www.amazon.com/Crystal-Shade-Angeni-Fantasy-ebook/product-reviews/B00660MU8I/ref=cm_cr_dp_see_all_summary?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending

Reviews of Anno Humanae Salutis (3 reviews)
http://www.amazon.com/Humanae-Salutis-Special-Meridiem-ebook/product-reviews/B007B3D2F4/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## liam.judge

Istvan Szabo, Ifj: I read the reviews & agreed with the one's i found helpful.

Gin_Price: I tagged your book and voted down the unwanted tag.


----------



## Guest

Thank you Liam. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## VMendy

All caught up. I have tagged and liked-
bltackett
Gin
and Istvan,I read some of the reviews and have marked the ones I felt were helpfu. Nice reviews, by the way.

http://amzn.com/B008QNJL1C

halloween, halloween costumes, play on words, humor, costumes, halloween party, seasonal, jumping in mud puddles, play on words halloween costumes, puns, idioms,

http://amzn.com/B008IFW8Q8

60's, biography, humorous memoir, memoirs, book recommendation, childhood, essay, humorous essay, jumping in mud puddles, West Virginia, ebook, kindle, funny memoir

Thanks,

Vickie


----------



## RuthNestvold

@Gin_Price - That bad marine is now down to -4!  (Haven't noticed any marines lurking at my doors, luckily. *g*)

@Istvan - I agreed with the reviews that looked helpful to me. Good luck!

And that makes me all caught up to here. 

If anyone is so inclined, I'd appreciate some help UNCLICKING and VOTING DOWN "historical romance" for Yseult. Recently got a 2 star review because it ends tragically. Yes, big surprise that, since it's the retelling of a tragic love story ... but it could be all the historical romance tags are giving some readers the wrong idea, sigh.

How to vote down a tag:

1. Click on the Agree with these tags? link.
2. Notice the number of votes after the tag is selectable and it has a downward pointing chevron after it. Hover your mouse over it (the vote count or the chevron)
3. A popup will display asking if you agree with the tag. You can click Yes or No. To disagree with the tag, click No.
4. Click on the Hide voting actions link.

Thanks in advance to anyone who helps with this!

My books and preferred tags:

"Shadow of Stone": arthurian fiction, arthurian legend, britain, dark ages, epic fantasy, fantasy, historical fantasy, isolde, king arthur, combat, love story, pendragon chronicles, sub-roman britain, yseult, arthurian
http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Stone-Pendragon-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B0088ZJZBO/

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": Pendragon Chronicles, Arthurian, Arthurian fiction, historical fantasy, epic fantasy, fantasy, King Arthur, Tristan and Isolde, Dark Ages, Sub-Roman Britain, celtic, Ireland
http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/

"The Future, Imperfect: Short Stories": science fiction, near-future, cyberpunk, dystopia, dystopian, near future, dystopian fiction, short stories
http://www.amazon.com/Future-Imperfect-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B007JBG84U/

"Dragon Time and Other Stories": fantasy, fantasy short story, YA fantasy, dragons, witches, princess, fairy tales, young adult, historical fantasy, magic, kindle
http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Time-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B006UMIU8G/

"Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology, sci-fi romance, novella, kindle
http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/

"Never Ever After": fantasy, fantasy short story, fairy tales, celtic, legends, revisionist fairy tales, irish legends, Cinderella, Faerie, short stories
http://www.amazon.com/Never-Ever-After-Stories-ebook/dp/B0072V9HDQ/


----------



## Grace Elliot

Still caught up! 
Night all - thanks for the return likes and tags.
G x


----------



## Shaun4

All caught up!

I have 2 new stories online. Could you guys please tag:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008R542UE/
short story, magic, fantasy, three wishes, contemporary fantasy, fantasy short, fortuna

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008REKSE4/
short story, horror short, thriller short, ghost, murder, ghost story, demon, haunted

thanks everybody


----------



## Misha Crews

Caught up to here!

@Shaun4 - Got your stories! Good luck with them.

@Itsvan - Read your reviews and voted up helpful ones. Congratulations on all the great reviews!

Appreciate the likes and tags for my new book:

Still Waters: http://www.amazon.com/Still-Waters-ebook/dp/B008OM28RY/ref=pd_ybh_13

tags: 1950s, interracial romance, romance, virginia, washington dc, historical fiction, romantic suspense, family

Thank you!


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.  Thank you.


----------



## kahuna

Gin Price

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## A.S.K.

Always fascinating to stop by to check if any new or missing book not tagged/liked by me yet and always find one. 

Griffin, Jon Davis, Gin, bitachett, Vickie, Eileen...tagged and liked your books.

Thanks guys for the likes and tags...
KINDLE:
http://amzn.to/JsJyOY
Please tag: astrology, horoscopes, zodiac, spirituality, relationships

PAPERBACK:
http://amzn.to/NNvjrM
Please tag: astrology, horoscopes, zodiac, spirituality, relationships


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up. Thanks for your likes and Tags.


----------



## Les Turner

Wow! It's been seven or so months since I was last a part of this thread. It was one something like page 680 back then. Going through the pages I see a number of familiar faces, but also page after page or new people.

I went back seven pages and have tagged the following people who I hadn't previously tagged. If I've missed you let me know.

Misha Crews
JY Harris
Jean Louise
Dana Hayes
ASK Kingsley
J Jack Bergeron
Vickie Mandenhall
Gin Price
JA McCorkle
Grace Elliot
Dustin HIll
Mark Edward Hall
BL Tackett
Todd Thorne
Pam Stuckey
Jeroen Steenbeeke
Ruth Nestvold
Shaun Tennent
James N Powell
Jon Davis
Ascentil Phoenix
Alicia Roberts
HA Titus
Harriett Schultz
Tessa Stokes
Daniel Peyton
Griffin Hayes
Timeless
EM Leya
David J Normoyle
EL Bertagnole
Matthew Leland Smith
Marguits Herald
Tracey Alley
MG Scarsbrook
Em Muller

Any return tags would be much appreciated, you can find my novel here --> http://www.amazon.com/The-Pack-ebook/dp/B005CZYA8Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1312936504&sr=8-1

Cheers, and this time I'll be hanging around the thread.


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

Les Turner, consider yourself tagged! Everybody else was already tagged.

For the new people:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063UB58W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0063UB58W
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, post-apocalyptic, time travel, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy

Again, if anyone tagged "horror", "elves" or "gnomes" on the co.uk site, *please remove those*.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All tagged up - have a great weekend!

-------------------

Mine for anyone new:

The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia
Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Shaun4 (new books)

RuthNestvold: i checked and i'd already voted down the historical romance tag


----------



## Caddy

All caught up. Thank you to those that have voted down "historical romance" for Gastien Part 1.

DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!!

*Here is the copy and paste method for tagging:
1. Copy the list of tags (Please make sure you do not cut off part of the tags when you move your mouse.)
2. Go to the person's book's page:
3. Once you're at the page type "t" twice, quickly. This will bring up a dialog box that says "tag this product" at the top, with a field that says "your tags."
4. Paste the copied list into that box and click on "save tags."*

Thank you for tagging and liking:

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-Gastien/dp/1477495592

drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777

family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

Please vote down: historical romance

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X

french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland

DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!!


----------



## martyinmaui

Caught up for the week ... thanks all for the continued tagging/likes 

http://www.amazon.com/Stepping-Stones-Greater-Resilience-ebook/dp/B007VEU8FU
http://www.amazon.com/Inspirational-Words-Wisdom-Challenging-ebook/dp/B007WZ5NEY/


----------



## A.S.K.

Les, Gotcha! Liked/tagged & yessed your 5 stars.


----------



## budowriter

@Martyinmaui, @Shaun, @Jeroen, @Misha, @A.S.K. I tagged and liked your books.

If anyone can help a newbie out------>On the Clock in Vegas
fantasy football, fantasy sports, gambling sports, high stakes, high stakes fantasy football, crime fiction, fantasy football draft, gamblers and hustlers

Thank you so much. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Amyshojai

Budowriter, got you tagged. Welcome to the thread. We recommend you go back 5 pages to catch all the "regulars."

I'm all caught up to here.


----------



## budowriter

Ah, thanks for letting me know and for the tags, Amy. 

I will get caught up by this weekend.


----------



## leearco

Up to date


----------



## DustinHill

All caught up. 
Thanks for the tags.

Mine is 
Mine is http://www.amazon.com/The-Chinese-Banker-ebook/dp/B008GYTT54/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1342901750&sr=1-1&keywords=The+Chinese+Banker

My tags are: Obama, conspiracy, conspiracy theories, dystopia, economic crisis, espionage, federal reserve, fiction, kindle thriller, ron paul, tea party, US debt


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

budowriter


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up. Happy weekend, everyone!


----------



## A.S.K.

liked & tagged budowriter, Mcoorlim (I included your bio link books).


----------



## budowriter

All caught up. Thank you for the tags and likes.


----------



## R. Garcia

OK, tagged a bunch. Please tag mine: http://www.amazon.com/The-Sun-Zebra-ebook/dp/B006AC5FCU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1344112316&sr=1-1&keywords=sun+zebra

Thanks

Rolando


----------



## E.M. Leya

Hope everyone is having a great weekend! Playing catch up today!


----------



## budowriter

Tagged and Liked, Rolando.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up from my last post...thanks for tags and likes back!


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.  Back in another couple of days.


----------



## bazmaz

Sunday morning and going to start catching up on tags from last few pages.

My latest book looking a bit low on the tags count so would appreciate some in return!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Complete-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B008EWOATS/ref=pd_cp_kinc_2

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B008EWOATS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344155846&sr=8-2&keywords=The+complete+what+ukulele

Thanks!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Mcoorlim (U.S. & U.K. tags for new book)

Caught up with everyone else.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Added since my last post on p.1060: 
Les Turner
budowriter
Mcoorlim

Thank you for the tags on mine...but I'm puzzled that the "like" number has stayed the same for the past two weeks. Have people stopped "liking" when they tag? It's the best way to quickly determine if you've already tagged that person's book, since a message pops up saying, "you and xxx others like this book" OR "xxx others like this book," which tells you that you haven't yet!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087WZAIU


----------



## kahuna

Budowriter

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up. Thanks for your likes and tags.


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

Harriet Schultz said:


> Thank you for the tags on mine...but I'm puzzled that the "like" number has stayed the same for the past two weeks. Have people stopped "liking" when they tag? It's the best way to quickly determine if you've already tagged that person's book, since a message pops up saying, "you and xxx others like this book" OR "xxx others like this book," which tells you that you haven't yet!


Well this being the tag exchange, all I did was tag everyone.

**goes to check own book**

Seems like people have been liking me though, only fair if I return the favor then. Will do so next time I catch up.

Tagged:
budowriter
mcoorlim
R. Garcia

For the new people:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063UB58W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0063UB58W
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, post-apocalyptic, time travel, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy

Again, if anyone tagged "horror", "elves" or "gnomes" on the co.uk site, please remove those.


----------



## Rachel Hanna

I am tagging others and would love some tags of my newest release. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up, 
Thanks for the return tags and likes.
G x


----------



## A.S.K.

R. Garcia & Rachel (& all ghostwriter books) liked/tagged.


----------



## David J Normoyle

Caught up again. Thanks everyone.

Please like and tag MYTH WEAVER
Tags: young adult, fantasy, mythology, myths, action adventure, myth retelling, teen, gods, introvert, Norse mythology, Greek mythology, retelling, Loki, Zeus, Odin
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008NAAVIA
(and if you have a UK account http://www.amazon.co.uk/Myth-Weaver-ebook/dp/B008NAAVIA)

Also, if you've time, Crimson Dream:
Tags: fantasy, young adult, action adventure, teen, archery, seer, asthma, ya fantasy, prescience, young adult fantasy, visions
http://www.amazon.com/Crimson-Dream-ebook/dp/B004M18XDO

Thanks.


----------



## James Lauren

Hello All,

Just tagged and liked everything from page 1058 up to here (taken me best part of 12 hours, in between bouts of grouting )

Would really appreciate it if you could do mine. "TT" tags as below.

Burn in Starlight
http://www.amazon.com/Burn-in-Starlight-ebook/dp/B008LZLJMO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Burn-in-Starlight-ebook/dp/B008LZLJMO

Tags:
science fiction, space, short story, erotica, sci-fi, vampire, kindle, kindle book, lesbian, erotic, scifi, sex, strong female, star ships
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

I Be Done Seen
http://www.amazon.com/I-Be-Done-Seen-ebook/dp/B008A07Z4Q
http://www.amazon.co.uk/I-Be-Done-Seen-ebook/dp/B008A07Z4Q

Tags:
humour, fantasy, contemporary, hunters, flying elephants, elephants, short story, science fiction, sci-fi, short story, indie

Many thanks folks,

James


----------



## KaraKing

Hello to all! I would love to get some tags and likes for the paperback version of my book (Link below). I am going back 5 pages and I will be liking and tagging all night! Thanks in advance...

http://www.amazon.com/Power-Pussy-What-Respect-Commitment/dp/1477544585/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1343916481&sr=1-1&keywords=the+power+of+the+pussy+paperback

Some tags are already there, but you can add more tags such as:
"love advice" "advice about dating" "how to make a man fall in love"...etc..


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with all the new ones.


----------



## abbycake

I'd love some tags on my new novella Menthol Kisses (link in sig) 

Tags: teenager, teen, drugs, substance abuse, rape, small town, Texas, coming of age, novella 

I will be tagging y'all throughout the day.


----------



## FauxCyclops

Caught up! Thanks for the tags and especially for the Facebook likes from people who gave those 

Mine again:

Desired tags:
paranormal, paranormal investigator, paranormal mystery, action adventure, dark fantasy, detective, horror, horror fiction, horror thriller, occult, supernatural, science fiction, series, suspense, thriller
Link is here:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008MISPGS/ref=tsm_1_fb_lk

And if you're feeling charitable, throw me a like on Facebook 
https://www.facebook.com/AnalystTomBell


----------



## kahuna

James Lauren
Kara King

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## MatthewLSmith

Caught up with the last five pages


----------



## Misha Crews

All caught up to here!

I'd appreciate some likes and tags for my new one:

Still Waters: http://www.amazon.com/Still-Waters-ebook/dp/B008OM28RY/

tags: 1950s, interracial romance, romance, virginia, washington dc, historical fiction, romantic suspense, family, family drama, navy

And if anyone has a chance, my FB page: http://www.facebook.com/MishaCrewsAuthor

Thanks so much! Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## GregKuhn

Wow, what a thread! Authors helping authors. Awesome!

I am "Like"ing and tagging everyone in this thread.

Please reciprocate by doing the same for my book. I have two versions:

Kindle http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008I3CURM

Paperback http://www.amazon.com/dp/1478156805



Thank you, in advance!

Greg Kuhn


----------



## ProKindler

I'm going back five pages to tag and like your books. I hope to get some likes and tags back:

red phoenix, bdsm, explicit sex, erotica, adult stories, explicit erotica, sex slave, erotic fiction, erotica adult, sex stories, erotic romance, submission, sexual fantasies, erotica series, erotic short story

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008PN1FYY/

Thanks


----------



## GregKuhn

Whew! This is gonna take some time to catch up. I'm on page 22 of this thread and I'm tagging and "Like"ing *every single book*!

Thanks for tagging and "Like"ing mine!

I have two versions:

Kindle http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008I3CURM

Paperback http://www.amazon.com/dp/1478156805

Hope I'm helping you to a best seller!

Greg Kuhn


----------



## mattcole

Updated pages 1060 - 1063. Here's mine.

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Drums-ebook/dp/B007JR04EO/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1340117464&sr=1-3&keywords=matt+cole

http://www.amazon.com/The-Blood-of-Cowards-ebook/dp/B007Q7G6B2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1340117464&sr=1-1&keywords=matt+cole

http://www.amazon.com/Abode-of-The-Damned-ebook/dp/B007JRMW76/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1340117464&sr=1-4&keywords=matt+cole

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the new ones.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged all the new people!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

ghostwriter (new book)
James Lauren
KaraKing (paperback book)
abbycake
GregKuhn
ProKindler


----------



## Harriet Schultz

I need to ask a huge favor from U.K. taggers (or those with an amazon UK account). Thank you, thank you, thank you!

My short story is free and doing well on the U.S. site and I hope a few reports of the lower price will encourage U.K. amazon to price match. There's no reason for readers in the U.K. to have to pay for something that's free in the U.S.

All you need to do is first copy the following link, click on the one below it, and scroll down to the "report a lower price" box. The lower price is 0.00, of course!

Harriet

COPY THIS:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087WZAIU

THEN GO HERE to the "report a lower price."
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0087WZAIU


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

@Harriet: Sorry, apparently I have a US account (despite having ordered DVDs at the co.uk site before).

Tagged all the new ones, and checked everyone who posted after me to check if I had already liked their books (and fixed where appropriate).

For the new people:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063UB58W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0063UB58W
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, post-apocalyptic, time travel, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy

Again, if anyone tagged "horror", "elves" or "gnomes" on the co.uk site, please remove those.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Thanks for trying, Jeroen. As you discovered, it only works if you have an Amazon U.K. account. Hopefully, other writers on this board do!
Harriet



Jeroen Steenbeeke said:


> @Harriet: Sorry, apparently I have a US account (despite having ordered DVDs at the co.uk site before).
> 
> Tagged all the new ones, and checked everyone who posted after me to check if I had already liked their books (and fixed where appropriate).
> 
> For the new people:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063UB58W
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0063UB58W
> Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, post-apocalyptic, time travel, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy
> 
> Again, if anyone tagged "horror", "elves" or "gnomes" on the co.uk site, please remove those.


----------



## thedragonchild "L&#039;Poni Baldwin"

I love this idea! I really really really want tags on my space dragon book. Tag one of these two (you choose): (Removed. I'd like the tags to occur naturally from now on).



"Space Dragons," "Alien Dragons," "Dragons," "Cicadas," "short stories," "poetry," "dragon romance," "science fiction," "apocalypse," "dystopian," and any other tag on there. 

Amazon UK: 
DE:  (other users can just replace the .de with their country's code, like .it, .fr etc)


----------



## 48209

I love this thread -- Not just to come in and update my likes, but I use it as a "I need a new read" shopping list. It's been great at helping me find new authors!


----------



## ProKindler

ALL CAUGHT UP

I hope to get some likes and tags back:

red phoenix, bdsm, explicit sex, erotica, adult stories, explicit erotica, sex slave, erotic fiction, erotica adult, sex stories, erotic romance, submission, sexual fantasies, erotica series, erotic short story

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008PN1FYY/

Thanks


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Caught up with the new!

Thanks for the tags back!


----------



## Caddy

All caught up. Thank you to those that have voted down "historical romance" for Gastien Part 1.

DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!!

*Here is the copy and paste method for tagging:
1. Copy the list of tags (Please make sure you do not cut off part of the tags when you move your mouse.)
2. Go to the person's book's page:
3. Once you're at the page type "t" twice, quickly. This will bring up a dialog box that says "tag this product" at the top, with a field that says "your tags."
4. Paste the copied list into that box and click on "save tags."*

Thank you for tagging and liking:

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-Gastien/dp/1477495592

drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777

family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

Please vote down: historical romance

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X

french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland

DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!!


----------



## KaraKing

Okay, I got everyone from 1058 to here. Thanks!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Nice to see some new faces. 

Tagged everything that was taggable. 
G x


----------



## James Lauren

Harriet Schultz said:


> I need to ask a huge favor from U.K. taggers (or those with an amazon UK account). Thank you, thank you, thank you!
> 
> My short story is free and doing well on the U.S. site and I hope a few reports of the lower price will encourage U.K. amazon to price match. There's no reason for readers in the U.K. to have to pay for something that's free in the U.S.
> 
> All you need to do is first copy the following link, click on the one below it, and scroll down to the "report a lower price" box. The lower price is 0.00, of course!
> 
> Harriet
> 
> COPY THIS:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087WZAIU
> 
> THEN GO HERE to the "report a lower price."
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0087WZAIU


Harriet, a done this for you. Us Brits come in handy sometimes!!!


----------



## GregKuhn

Okay. I am caught up. But I'm going to continue checking this thread because tagging is fun.

1. I get to help other authors and that's awesome

2. It's fun to try to guess what the subject matter is from the book cover and title. Then when the tags appear, I get to see how close I was.

3. It's also funny to tag "christian fiction..." and then turn right around and tag "group sex..."

Please tag my book. I have two versions:

Kindle http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008I3CURM

Paperback http://www.amazon.com/dp/1478156805

Hope I'm helping you to a best seller!

Greg Kuhn


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.

Greg Kuhn, you don't have to tag every page on this thread... we recommend going back 5 pages to catch the current "regulars."

Thedragonchild, a few of your books (the last 3 or so on the right) have only two tags:  dragon and space dragon.  Since they don't look like there are dragons, earthly or spacely, in those books, you may want to review those tags.

Also, I don't remember who mentioned it (sorry), but I don't always "like" the book pages I tag.  Most of the time I forget, and since the focus of this thread is tags, that's where my focus is.  But you reminded me and I did like your books, and I'll see if I can remember to like more of them as I go along.


----------



## 48209

Does anyone tag the author's page as "like" - Someone just pointed that one out to me today. Wonder if I should be remembering to do that.


----------



## thedragonchild "L&#039;Poni Baldwin"

I am in the process of tagging everyone's books five pages back, including Amazon UK books. It's taking a while. I'm surprised that Dragons and Cicadas (this thing here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008SMSVRG ) has gotten four new likes. I like this Kindleboards thing!


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

Caitie Quinn said:


> Does anyone tag the author's page as "like" - Someone just pointed that one out to me today. Wonder if I should be remembering to do that.


A lot of people do. I didn't until Harriet Schultz pointed it out a few days ago, now I Like every book as well.


It makes it easier to see if you've already tagged a book
People were Liking my book, so it seemed only fair to return the favor

Added a like for all books I had already tagged but not liked (from authors since my last post).

Tagged:
thedragonchild "Nipaporn Baldwin" (UK)
Caitie Quinn (if you don't want tags you shouldn't post here )
Caddy (went to check your books to see if I liked them, found out I hadn't tagged your paperbacks)
Karaking (I thought I'd already tagged you, weird)

For the new people:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063UB58W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0063UB58W
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, post-apocalyptic, time travel, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy

Again, if anyone tagged "horror", "elves" or "gnomes" on the co.uk site, please remove those.


----------



## 48209

Jeroen Steenbeeke said:


> Caitie Quinn (if you don't want tags you shouldn't post here )


Um, where does it say I don't want tags? *confused*


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

thedragonchild "Nipaporn Baldwin"

Harriet Schultz: I was about to report the lower price for you but it is not free on Amazon.com, it's $1.20.


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

Caitie Quinn said:


> Um, where does it say I don't want tags? *confused*


I think I misinterpreted:



> I love this thread -- Not just to come in and update my likes, but I use it as a "I need a new read" shopping list. It's been great at helping me find new authors!


Consider my statement withdrawn


----------



## Cassandra Blizzard

Oh my, I have a lot of catching up to do. Here is new one of mine:

The God Point
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008SYCD8W

Tags: god, soul, spirituality, life after death, psychic, other side, ghosts, peace, eckhart tolle, a new earth, afterlife, world peace


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new ones. Welcome and congrats on the new books!


----------



## ProKindler

ALL CAUGHT UP

I hope to get some likes and tags back:

red phoenix, bdsm, explicit sex, erotica, adult stories, explicit erotica, sex slave, erotic fiction, erotica adult, sex stories, erotic romance, submission, sexual fantasies, erotica series, erotic short story

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008PN1FYY/

Thanks


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with your book ProKindler.


----------



## RTutty

Hi all, I'm a newbie here. What an incredible thread, I've lost a couple of hours this afternoon tagging and liking, but it's actually quite addictive. It's an ongoing exercise but I aim to get through the whole thread over the next few days!

Anyway, I've just released my first Kindle book "How to sing and play guitar at the same time", and would love it if you could tag and like my book and help drive me towards my first sale 

Please tag with the following:

guitar, guitar instruction, singing, singer-songwriter, learning, learning through music, instruments, guitar hero, tuition, rock, rock band, rock music, acoustic, acoustic guitar, acoustic guitars

UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008JYCW0K/
US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008JYCW0K

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Harriet Schultz

James Lauren said:


> Harriet, a done this for you. Us Brits come in handy sometimes!!!


Thank you, James. Just tagged and liked yours!


----------



## goodasyou

Tagged through last five pages, working my way through as many as the day will allow. This is such a great forum!

My preferred tags are:

civil rights, family, family relationships, gay and lesbian, gay marriage, human rights, humor, lgbt, marriage, nonfiction, politics

http://www.amazon.com/Its-Choice-Zygote-Chose-Balls/dp/0615574548/ref=tmm_pap_title_0
http://www.amazon.com/Choice-Zygote-Chose-Balls-ebook/dp/B008BKZF7E/

-Jeremy


----------



## Harriet Schultz

New tags and likes: cassandra blizzard, greg kuhn, pro kindler, r tutty, nipaporn baldwin, caitie quinn, james lauren.

Thank you to James Lauren for reporting a lower price to Amazon U.K. I'll be very grateful if others with Amazon UK accounts can do the same. Thank you!

My short story is free and doing well on the U.S. site and I hope a few reports of the lower price will encourage U.K. amazon to price match. There's no reason for readers in the U.K. to have to pay for something that's free in the U.S.

All you need to do is first copy the following link, click on the one below it, and scroll down to the "report a lower price" box. The lower price is 0.00, of course!

Harriet

COPY THIS:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087WZAIU

THEN GO HERE to the "report a lower price."
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0087WZAIU


----------



## pamstucky

Good golly, you go away for a few days and five pages pile up! Welcome, new peeps! I'm all caught up.

HOW TO: The copy and paste method for tagging - EASY, and ensures you tag as the author would like:
1. Copy the list of tags
2. Go to the person's book's page
3. Once you're at the page type "t" twice, quickly. This will bring up a dialog box that says "tag this product" at the top, with a field that says "your tags."
4. Paste the copied list into that box and click on "save tags."

MY TAGS:

Tags for the following two books (paperback versions):
relationships, love, community, fiction, humorous fiction, wisdom, women s fiction, contemporary fiction, series, humor, beach read, womens fiction, food writing, gift idea

http://www.amazon.com/Letters-Wishing-Rock-novel-recipes/dp/1460960122/
http://www.amazon.com/The-Wishing-Rock-Theory-Life/dp/0985125209/

Tags for the following two books (kindle versions - just adds the "kindle" tag):
relationships, love, community, fiction, humorous fiction, wisdom, women s fiction, contemporary fiction, series, humor, beach read, womens fiction, food writing, kindle, gift idea

http://www.amazon.com/Letters-from-Wishing-Rock-ebook/dp/B004SD2JEK/
http://www.amazon.com/Wishing-Rock-Theory-Life-ebook/dp/B007PG29GU/

Thanks!


----------



## Anne James

Ok, caught up. There were a couple of you that only have links to one book, but have many books on amazon. If you post the links to the others, if I haven't already, I will like and tag them, too. Also, some of you that are new to this. You can tag your own books! That way when others go to them the tags are already there and they are the ones you typed in (so it's the ones you want). Make sense? I hope this helped some of you. Thanks for all of my likes and tags!


----------



## Senseidoji

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0069DS694

For anyone who enjoys a light hearted fantasy, this is a fun book. (of course I would say that, I am the author afterall .)

Tag it, read it, review it. Thanks.


----------



## AuthorVincent

Hey everybody,

Took some time off tagging--summer is hard for me with a day camp, writing, and romping around.

Tagged a few back.

Harriet, I sent in the "lower price" info for your UK link. Best of luck!

Here's my new novel for everyone to tag and like:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B008RFKGI6/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks!


----------



## Km Rockwood

I've tagged the new ones and checked the old ones I didn't recognize (tagged them if I'd missed them)
I'd appreciate tagging on my newest release:

Fostering Death

link: http://www.amazon.com/Fostering-Death-Jesse-Damon-ebook/dp/B008SC4GAC/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1344385744&sr=1-6&keywords=km+rockwood

preferred tags: cats, crime drama, crime fiction, foster care, jesse damon, murder mystery, mystery, parole, police, psychological suspense, romance, suspense

some older releases if yu've missed them:

Steeled for Murder

link: http://www.amazon.com/Steeled-Murder-Jesse-Damon-ebook/dp/B007VULHYK/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1344385744&sr=1-4&keywords=km+rockwood

Dealing with the Demon

link: http://www.amazon.com/Dealing-Demon-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B008DV8WJE/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1344386217&sr=1-1&keywords=km+rockwood


----------



## Amyshojai

KM, got your books tagged.


----------



## EmilyAShaffer

Hi Everyone!

I am new to this thread, and have spent the past little while tagging and liking most everyone from the past few pages. I started trying to keep a list of everyone i'd tagged so far (see below) but it started to become a very long list 

Misha Crews
A.S.K.
J. Jack Bergeron
Les turner
Jeroen Steenbeeke
M. G. Scarsbrook
liam.judge
Caddy
martyinmaui
budowriter
Amyshojai
leearco
DustinHill
Mcoorlim
R. Garcia
E.M. Leya
Tess St John
Jena H
Harriet Schultz
ghostwriter
Grace Elliot
David J Normoyle
abbycake
MatthewLSmith

I've gotten everyone mentioned above, as well as many others, and will continue to tag and like as I go. In the meantime, I'd really appreciate some tags and likes for my debut novel "That Time of the Month".

Tags: chick lit, romance, funny, humor, humorous, humorous romance, romantic comedy, kindle, contemporary romance, fiction, women's fiction

Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your book tagged, Emily.


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

Did I ever thank anyone for all the tags/likes you've given me? If not: thank you all very much! I will continue to return the favor as often as I am able.

@AuthorVincent: could you please link to the main page next time? This way we can also Like your book, making it easier for us to see who we've already tagged

Tagged:
Cassandra Blizzard
RTutty
AuthorVincent 
KM Rockwood (new novel)
EmilyAShaffer

For the new people:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063UB58W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0063UB58W
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, post-apocalyptic, time travel, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy

Again, if anyone tagged "horror", "elves" or "gnomes" on the co.uk site, please remove those.


----------



## june1781

Hi all, I could sure use some tagging in my memoir, please help.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008AFYHHY


----------



## Wyatt North

Would folks mind tagging my newest book? The Life and Prayers of Saint Augustine of Hippo (third in a series of biographies I've wrote).

http://amzn.com/B008RA3S2W


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Cassandra Blizzard
RTutty
goodasyou
Km Rockwood
EmilyAShaffer
june1781


----------



## Caddy

All caught up. Welcome newbies. Congrats to those with new books. Thanks for tags and likes!

DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!!

*Here is the copy and paste method for tagging:
1. Copy the list of tags (Please make sure you do not cut off part of the tags when you move your mouse.)
2. Go to the person's book's page:
3. Once you're at the page type "t" twice, quickly. This will bring up a dialog box that says "tag this product" at the top, with a field that says "your tags."
4. Paste the copied list into that box and click on "save tags."*

Thank you for tagging and liking:

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-Gastien/dp/1477495592

drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777

family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

Please vote down: historical romance

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X

french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland

DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!!


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the new ones!


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up. Thanks for your likes and tags.


----------



## Bertagnole

Thanks for the tags everyone. Catching up today!


----------



## seventhspell

Caught up and new for me today were, 
Vickie Mendenhall
Gin_Price
budowriter
ghostwriter
James Lauren
abbycake
GregKuhn
thedragonchild "Nipaporn Baldwin"
Cassandra Blizzard new one
RTutty
Km Rockwood
EmilyAShaffer
Wyatt North new one

My links are in my signature line for any tags back thank you


----------



## melissalwebb

Okay, last five pages have been tagged. 

Here are my books:

Bell, Book, and Sandals

http://www.amazon.com/Bell-Sandals-Maxie-Duncan-ebook/dp/B008QNS1KY

Weaver of Darkness

http://www.amazon.com/Weaver-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B004NEUIXI

Thank you so much.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi MelissalWebb, got your books tagged.


----------



## markedwardhall

Tagged and liked everyone new since my last time here. Thanks for any reciprocal tags and likes.


----------



## kahuna

ghost writer
greg huhn
prokindler
the dragon child
caitie quinn
kmrockwood
melissalwebb
cassandra blizzard
r tutty
emily schaefer
june 1781
wyatt nair

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## VMendy

Ok, got some more today:
martynmaui
budowriter
leearco
mcoorlim- got all of yours
R.Garcia
EmilyA.Shaffer

and thanks for tagging mine!
Vickie

http://amzn.com/B008QNJL1C

halloween, halloween costumes, play on words, humor, costumes, halloween party, seasonal, jumping in mud puddles, play on words halloween costumes, puns, idioms,

http://amzn.com/B008IFW8Q8

60's, biography, humorous memoir, memoirs, book recommendation, childhood, essay, humorous essay, jumping in mud puddles, West Virginia, ebook, kindle, funny memoir,


----------



## june1781

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008H4OGBA


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi June, got your book tagged. It would help to have the cover images in your siggy so folks wouldn't have to click on the link each time to recognize if they'd already got you or not.


----------



## Griffin Hayes

All caught up. Thanks for any reciprocal tags.

http://www.amazon.com/Malice-ebook/dp/B005QCC122

http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Passage-Paranormal-Thriller-ebook/dp/B007J3HFOA

http://www.amazon.com/Hive-ebook/dp/B007004T0U


----------



## JFHilborne

http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-Jackson-mystery-ebook/dp/B00872OIJM/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1344475973&sr=1-1

My link is above, now working my way back through the list


----------



## LTucker

This sounds like a great idea! I'm starting backwards now, and while my fingers are working over the rest of you, here are two of my brand new releases. (The covers are safe for work/public environments, while the content clearly isn't ...)

Chance 01 - First Chance (Luke Chance Quickie #1)

Tags: 
erotic fiction, explicit erotica, explicit sex, foreplay, light bdsm, mild language, restraints, spanking, voyeurism, short story

Four Chances #1 (Luke Chance Quickies 1-4)

Tags:
foreplay, lots of foreplay, you can never have too much foreplay, explicit m f sex, light bdsm, restraints, spanking, voyeurism, mild language, first time, humor, outdoor sex, swimming pool sex, omnibus, collection, short stories

All who take the time to tag ... it's much appreciated.

Rgds,
Lucy


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

Tagged:
melissalwebb
Vickie Mendenhall (hadn't tagged Halloween Costume Ideas)
June1781
Griffin Hayes (went through your whole signature, had only tagged half)
JFHilborne (whole signature)
LTucker (Welcome to Kindleboards!)

For the new people:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063UB58W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0063UB58W
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, post-apocalyptic, time travel, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy

Again, if anyone tagged "horror", "elves" or "gnomes" on the co.uk site, please remove those.


----------



## TSOROZ

Hi

Just launched my latest Modern Noir offering, Sharp Shots http://www.amazon.com/Sharp-Shots-Modern-Noir-ebook/dp/B008PUO93G and would appreciated any tags you might be able to provide. I will go back over the last few pages and tag back in return.

Thanks!


----------



## Marie S

Just published a new book and could do with some new tags. Thanks in advance. 

I'll be back to catch up on some tagging later.

The Cat Years: How My Cat Soulmates Saved Me

http://www.amazon.com/The-Cat-Years-Soulmates-ebook/dp/B008UW3J08/ref=pd_rhf_gw_p_t_1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Cat-Years-Soulmates-ebook/dp/B008UW3J08/ref=pd_rhf_dp_p_t_1

cats, kittens, animals, pets, memoirs, biography, depression, writer's life, women writers, healing, grief and loss, addiction, animal stories


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

melissalwebb
june1781
JFHilborne
LTucker
TSOROZ
Marie S


----------



## EricaGrey

Hello, everyone. I just joined and am off to tag the last 5 pages. I would love some tag-love for my new erotica books, if you could be so kind. Thanks!

Demon Whore: Book 1, Slut Bride

Demon Whore: Book 2, Slut to Demons

xoxo

P.S. I can't seem to figure out how to upload an author photo. I browse and select but it won't upload. Does anyone know the secret?


----------



## Gin_Price

Woot! I should be all caught up by the end of today.

My Tags: parkour, freerunning, graffiti, ya fiction, young adult, thriller, young adult thriller, ya thriller, forbidden love, gangs, ya for athletic girls, ya for guys, ya romance, young adult mystery, kindle book

Book is in my signature. Thanks so much.

Write On,
Gin


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones.


----------



## dldkrypto

My book is The Fall. Tag any of them, but science fiction, fantasy and fantasy series are the most important.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Fall-Slayers-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00734OB42/ref=pd_rhf_gw_p_t_2


----------



## E.M. Leya

Morning everyone.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones, caught up again!


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.  Newbies, it would be helpful if you put suggested tags in your post, so we have something to work with.


----------



## ProKindler

I'm all up to date. Please tag and like my new book:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008UZYJX6
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B008UZYJX6/


----------



## Grace Elliot

Got all the newbies.

Thanks for the return tags and likes.
G x


----------



## GregKuhn

I'm all caught up again. I've tagged and liked every single book listed on the last ten pages or so!

Tag...You're it!

Here is a link to the Kindle and paperback version of my book:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_25?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=why+quantum+physicists+don%27t+get+fat&sprefix=why+quantum+physicists+do%2Caps%2C226

Thank you,
Greg


----------



## markedwardhall

I'm up to date again.


----------



## SheilaMarie

*Hi, Thanks to those who tagged my book.
* http://www.amazon.com/Hollow-Beings-ebook/dp/B008AF035Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1344559575&sr=8-1&keywords=hollow+beings#_

But it has sold very, *very* few copies. 

Any advice.


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Caught up with the new ones!

Thanks for the tags on the ones in my sig!


----------



## traceya

Had *a lot* of catching up to do but I got there 



SheilaMarie said:


> *Hi, Thanks to those who tagged my book.
> 
> But it has sold very, very few copies.
> 
> Any advice.
> 
> *


*

In my experience short stories can sometimes be very slow sellers. Wait till you've released a full length novel and that will boost your short story sales.

I've got a new one I'd like some tags for -



Thanks all*


----------



## leearco

All caught up. There was a lot this time


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged everyone once again!

---------------------------

Mine for anyone new:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia
The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia


----------



## JohnsonJoshuaK

All caught up!

My books:
The Cerberus Rebellion http://www.amazon.com/o/ASIN/B008ENOYDE?tag=adapas02-20
The Red Dragon's Gold http://www.amazon.com/o/ASIN/B008C00XWU?tag=adapas02-20
The Gathering Storm http://www.amazon.com/o/ASIN/B008C253AU?tag=adapas02-20
The Sithean Betrayal http://www.amazon.com/o/ASIN/B008C252UG?tag=adapas02-20

Requested tags:
Epic Fantasy, Fantasy, Gunpowder Fantasy

Thanks!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Fell behind 15 pages. All caught up now.

My books:

http://www.amazon.com/Enemy-of-Korgan-ebook/dp/B007F2VAS2
science fiction, scifi, betrayal, spy, adventure, action, undercover, speculative fiction, sci-fi, sf, loyalty

http://www.amazon.com/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasting-ebook/dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

dldkrypto
ProKindler (new book)
GregKuhn (paperback)
traceya (new book)

EricaGrey: I tagged your book, you asked how to upload an author pic to your author page,
i'm not sure, hopefully another author on here who has already done it can help you.


----------



## VMendy

Tagged and "liked"
traceya
june1781
Griffin Hayes
JF Hilborne
L Tucker
Tsoroz
maries
Erica Grey
dldkrypto
Gregk
Sheila Marie
JohnsonJoshuak

Thanks for tagging mine!
Vickie

http://amzn.com/B008QNJL1C

halloween, halloween costumes, play on words, humor, costumes, halloween party, seasonal, jumping in mud puddles, play on words halloween costumes, puns, idioms,

http://amzn.com/B008IFW8Q8

60's, biography, humorous memoir, memoirs, book recommendation, childhood, essay, humorous essay, jumping in mud puddles, West Virginia, ebook, kindle, funny memoir,


----------



## LTucker

Thanks to those who tagged mine already. I've already gone back three pages, and will do more.

Rgds
Lucy


----------



## Adam Kisiel

I have got a free hour and I am starting to tag new ones.

best,

Adam


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the new ones.


----------



## DianaNixon

Hi all, please tag my book - http://www.amazon.com/Love-lines-ebook/dp/B008VENDMY/ref=pd_rhf_gw_p_t_3


----------



## ProKindler

I'm all up to date. Please tag and like my new book:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008UZYJX6
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B008UZYJX6/


----------



## RTutty

Hi all, I'm up to date now with all new ones since I first posted. If anyone gets a minute and hasn't already, I'd love it if you could tag and like my ebook. Thanks!

Please tag with the following:

guitar, guitar instruction, singing, singer-songwriter, learning, learning through music, instruments, guitar hero, tuition, rock, rock band, rock music, acoustic, acoustic guitar, acoustic guitars

UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008JYCW0K
US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008JYCW0K


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones--except DianaNixon. Please list the tags you'd like us to use--there's nothing there for us to know. We also suggest new folks go back and tag the past 5 pages to "return the favor" and catch up with the regulars. Thereafter you can check in every day or so to stay caught up.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up again!

Thanks for tags back, my books are in my siggy!


----------



## melissalwebb

All caught up with the newest books. Thanks to everyone who has tagged and liked my book. 

Bell, Book, and Sandals

http://www.amazon.com/Bell-Sandals-Maxie-Duncan-ebook/dp/B008QNS1KY


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.

Diana Nixon, you should include suggested tags, and be sure you tag five pages worth of authors if you want your book tagged.  Quid pro quo, and all that.


----------



## martyinmaui

Happy Friday all ... caught up again. Thanks for the tags and likes everyone.

http://www.amazon.com/Stepping-Stones-Greater-Resilience-ebook/dp/B007VEU8FU

http://www.amazon.com/Inspirational-Words-Wisdom-Challenging-ebook/dp/B007WZ5NEY/

Have a great weekend


----------



## Shaun4

Caught up again, except for 2 posts that didn't have any suggested tags.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Senseidoji

Tried to get everyone. Whew, this is hard to keep up with some weeks.


----------



## kahuna

JF Hilborne
C Tucker
T Soroz
Marie S
Erica Grey

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Caddy

All caught up. Welcome newbies. Congrats to those with new books. Thanks for tags and likes!

DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!!

*Here is the copy and paste method for tagging:
1. Copy the list of tags (Please make sure you do not cut off part of the tags when you move your mouse.)
2. Go to the person's book's page:
3. Once you're at the page type "t" twice, quickly. This will bring up a dialog box that says "tag this product" at the top, with a field that says "your tags."
4. Paste the copied list into that box and click on "save tags."*

Thank you for tagging and liking:

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-Gastien/dp/1477495592

drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777

family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

Please vote down: historical romance

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X

french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland

DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!!


----------



## DustinHill

Got the new ones.

Mine is http://www.amazon.com/The-Chinese-Banker-ebook/dp/B008GYTT54/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1342901750&sr=1-1&keywords=The+Chinese+Banker

My tags are: Obama, conspiracy, conspiracy theories, dystopia, economic crisis, espionage, federal reserve, fiction, kindle thriller, ron paul, tea party, US debt


----------



## Amyshojai

Shaun4 got all your books--and all caught up. Again!


----------



## DianaNixon

Oh, Hell, no one can see my tags! what shall I Do? Please hep!!!


----------



## liam.judge

Diana Nixon: If you make a list of the tags you want, i can tag your book.


----------



## DianaNixon

okay, so here's the list:      fantasy adventure, fantasy, ya fantasy, ya romance, ya paranormal, ya paranormal romance, witches and wizards, magic, spells, closed school, diana nixon, love lines, supernatural romance, supernatural, fantasy romance 

Can you do that with all three editions?

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Amyshojai

DianaNixon said:


> okay, so here's the list: fantasy adventure, fantasy, ya fantasy, ya romance, ya paranormal, ya paranormal romance, witches and wizards, magic, spells, closed school, diana nixon, love lines, supernatural romance, supernatural, fantasy romance
> 
> Can you do that with all three editions?
> 
> Thanks everyone!!!


Got you tagged. If you list all three editions (the links) folks generally will tag all three. *s*

All caught up. Happy Saturday, y'all.


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

Ok, that was quite a bunch of people. Caught up, but not going to list everyone this time.

For the new people:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063UB58W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0063UB58W
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, post-apocalyptic, time travel, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy

Again, if anyone tagged "horror", "elves" or "gnomes" on the co.uk site, please remove those.


----------



## E.M. Leya

Hope everyone is having a great weekend. Thanks for the tags.


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up. Thanks for your tags and likes.


----------



## akirimpress

So far tagged & Liked

Harriet Schultz
kahuna
Jeroen Steenbeeke
ghostwriter
J. Jack Bergeron

Would love to have these two books

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008QFG7ZS

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008QPW5I6

tagged & liked with:

african-american fiction, urban fiction, street lit, african american romance, street hot, street lit, african american.

Thank you guys. Will tag and like everybody request in the thread!!!

more tagged
JonDavis1
Vickie Mendenhall
Gin_Price
Amyshojai
J.A. McCorkle
Tess St John
Grace Elliot
DustinHill
markedwardhall
bltackett
Misha Crews
Todd Thorne
pamstucky
Istvan Szabo, Ifj
liam.judge
RuthNestvold
Shaun4


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Diana Nixon 
akirimpress


----------



## MatthewLSmith

Caught up for the week


----------



## GregKuhn

I'm completely caught up and staying on top of all the new submission.

New people - please don't forget to tag and like both versions of my book (Kindle and paperback). Thank you!

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_25?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=why+quantum+physicists+don%27t+get+fat&sprefix=why+quantum+physicists+do%2Caps%2C226

Greg Kuhn


----------



## Todd Thorne

Whew. Seems like this thread can move along faster than Usain Bolt.

Caught up again. Here are mine.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008PUMCTY
Science fiction, short story, strong woman, erotic, lust, denial, romance, tragic, tragedy, revenge, suicide mission, war, charity, cystic fibrosis, coming together

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006N83XMU
anthology, young adult, vr, virtual reality, teen, speculative fiction, science fiction, post-apocalyptic, monster, horror, fiction, dark fiction

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007BIG1WU
dark fantasy, folklore, horror, native american, paranormal, quilting, short story, spirit, strong women, suicide, tribal, death, speculative fiction, spirits

http://www.amazon.com/Game-Over-Extended-Edition-ebook/dp/B005702TYS/
young adult, science fiction, video games, virtual reality, teen, monster, horror, duel, short story, revenge, spiders, aliens


----------



## Pauline Creeden

All caught up!

Would appreciate some tags for my new omnibus: 

Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones, all caught up!


----------



## kahuna

Akirim Press
Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## leearco

Up to date


----------



## ProKindler

ALL CAUGHT UP

I hope to get some likes and tags back:

red phoenix, bdsm, explicit sex, erotica, adult stories, explicit erotica, sex slave, erotic fiction, erotica adult, sex stories, erotic romance, submission, sexual fantasies, erotica series, erotic short story

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008PN1FYY/

Thanks


----------



## EmilyAShaffer

Hi Everyone,

I'm all caught up tagging and liking.

I appreciate any tags and "likes" for my novel "That Time of the Month"

Tags: chick lit, romance, funny, humor, humorous, humorous romance, romantic comedy, kindle, contemporary romance, fiction, women's fiction

http://www.amazon.com/That-Time-Month-ebook/dp/B008CUGYOG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1344816236&sr=8-1&keywords=that+time+of+the+month

Thanks!


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.  Akirimpress and Diana Nixon, got your books tagged, along with any other newbies.


----------



## thedragonchild "L&#039;Poni Baldwin"

I've tagged mostly everyone's books since my last visit. It was hard but very rewarding to support authors.

(here's mine again for the new people: http://www.amazon.com/The-Society-On-Run-ebook/dp/B008SMSVRG )


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up. Thanks for your tags and likes.


----------



## june1781

Please tag my tags for my new release, it needs it lol.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008P44PM2


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

Hope everyone had a great weekend.

Tagged:
akirimpress (Welcome to Kindleboards, and thanks for the tags and like!)
Hosanna (new book)
thedragonchild "Nipaporn Baldwin" (I thought I had tagged all your books before, guess I missed some)
june1781 (new book)

For the new people:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063UB58W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0063UB58W
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, post-apocalyptic, time travel, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy

Again, if anyone tagged "horror", "elves" or "gnomes" on the co.uk site, please remove those.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged up for today!

-----------------------------------

Mine for anyone new:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia
The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia


----------



## Maya Cross

Whew! Been absent for a bit, but just did a huge catch up. Got everyone on the last five pages. Would appreciate some return tags and likes:

*NOTE TO NEWCOMERS: clicking 'agree with these tags' does not add tags. Please copy the listed tags, open the Amazon book page and hit the letter T on your keyboard twice. This will bring up the tag window, where you can paste the tags in easily and all at once. Thanks.*

Good Things Come to Those Who Wait
http://www.amazon.com/Things-Those-Tantalising-Submission-ebook/dp/B0086O609M/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Things-Those-Tantalising-Submission-ebook/dp/B0086O609M/

tags: Erotica, erotic, alpha male, submission, BDSM, cheating, sexy, erotic short story, Maya Cross

Punished at the Party
http://www.amazon.com/Punished-Party-Spanking-Files-ebook/dp/B008VH2NGS
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Punished-Party-Spanking-Files-ebook/dp/B008VH2NGS

tags: spanking, spank, erotica, erotic, alpha male, boss, submission, BDSM, punishment, punish, tease, bad girl, erotic short story, Maya Cross

A list of the people I tagged:

Jeroen Steenbeeke
thedragonchild "Nipaporn Baldwin"
ProKindler
GregKuhn
Cassandra Blizzard
RTutty
goodasyou
pamstucky
Senseidoji
AuthorVincent
Km Rockwood
EmilyAShaffer
june1781
Wyatt North
melissalwebb
kahuna
Vickie Mendenhall
Griffin Hayes
JFHilborne
LTucker
TSOROZ
Marie S
EricaGrey
Gin_Price
dldkrypto
SheilaMarie
traceya
M. G. Scarsbrook
JohnsonJoshuaK
D.A. Boulter
DianaNixon
martyinmaui
DustinHill
BowlOfCherries
akirimpress
Todd Thorne
Hosanna

Thanks all!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Hosanna (new book)
june1781 (new book)
Maya Cross

Already had tagged everyone else's books.


----------



## pamstucky

Hello, and welcome to all the new authors! I hope you're all having great luck with your writing!

I'm all caught up. 

HOW TO: The copy and paste method for tagging - EASY, and ensures you tag as the author would like:
1. Copy the list of tags
2. Go to the person's book's page
3. Once you're at the page type "t" twice, quickly. This will bring up a dialog box that says "tag this product" at the top, with a field that says "your tags."
4. Paste the copied list into that box and click on "save tags."

MY TAGS:

Tags for the following two books (paperback versions):
relationships, love, community, fiction, humorous fiction, wisdom, women s fiction, contemporary fiction, series, humor, beach read, womens fiction, food writing, gift idea

http://www.amazon.com/Letters-Wishing-Rock-novel-recipes/dp/1460960122/
http://www.amazon.com/The-Wishing-Rock-Theory-Life/dp/0985125209/

Tags for the following two books (kindle versions - just adds the "kindle" tag):
relationships, love, community, fiction, humorous fiction, wisdom, women s fiction, contemporary fiction, series, humor, beach read, womens fiction, food writing, kindle, gift idea

http://www.amazon.com/Letters-from-Wishing-Rock-ebook/dp/B004SD2JEK/
http://www.amazon.com/Wishing-Rock-Theory-Life-ebook/dp/B007PG29GU/

Thanks!


----------



## Gin_Price

Hope everyone is well!

Tags I'd like are: 
freerunning, gangs, graffiti, Parkour, thriller, ya fiction, ya thriller, young adult, young adult thriller, Young Adult Mystery, Kindle Book, Forbidden Love, YA Romance, YA for guys, YA for Athletic Girls

Book is in my signature! Thanks to you.

Write On,
Gin


----------



## Caddy

All caught up. Welcome newbies. Congrats to those with new books. Thanks for tags and likes!

DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!!

*Here is the copy and paste method for tagging:
1. Copy the list of tags (Please make sure you do not cut off part of the tags when you move your mouse.)
2. Go to the person's book's page:
3. Once you're at the page type "t" twice, quickly. This will bring up a dialog box that says "tag this product" at the top, with a field that says "your tags."
4. Paste the copied list into that box and click on "save tags."*Thank you for tagging and liking:

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-Gastien/dp/1477495592

drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777

family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

Please vote down: historical romance

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X

french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland

DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!!


----------



## FH

And here we go:

Ghost of Winter Prologue:

http://amzn.com/B008VSW99S

tags list

sas, special forces, modern warfare, black ops, nato, sniper, war, navy seals, action thriller, world war 3, ghost recon, call of duty 4, military thriller, military fiction, call of duty

thanks in advance, will start working my way backwards through the thread for reciprocal tagging.


----------



## Grace Elliot

I'm on holiday without a proper internet connection but such is my determination that I have invested in technology and hey-presto - I'm back up to date!
Thanks for the return likes and tags,
Grace x


----------



## jasonzc

My new book could use some support. Please click like, too! ; )

simulation, gnosis, existential, sci-fi, douglas adams, game design, religion, spirituality, humor, romance, love, judaism, christianity, stephen king, time travel

http://www.amazon.com/Cure-Sanity-Perfection-Labs-ebook/dp/B008UZ215O

I'm going back three pages to tag. I'll update this with a list of who I've done. So to speak.

Thanks, all!

traceya
M. G. Scarsbrook
JohnsonJoshuaK
D.A. Boulter
Vickie Mendenhall
LTucker
DianaNixon
ProKindler
RTutty
melissalwebb
martyinmaui
kahuna
Caddy
DustinHill
DianaNixon
BowlOfCherries

So far...


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones.


----------



## Bookrecruiter

Hello,
Getting caught up again...

have a few more books to tag

http://www.amazon.com/Athletic-Scholarships-Blueprint-Playing-ebook/dp/B0088D12A8
athletic scholarships, 9th grade, 10th grade, 11th grade, 12th grade, scholarships, football, basketball

http://www.amazon.com/Official-Improvement-Boosters-Boomers-ebook/dp/B008DZZJZA/
memory improvement,baby boomers,free online games,memory, seniors,

http://www.amazon.com/Northwest-Arkansas-Travel-Guide-ebook/dp/B008FH5SPM
NWA ,Northwest Arkansas, Bentonville, Crystal Bridges, Fayetteville, Eureka Springs, Rogers,

Thanks,


----------



## akirimpress

akirimpress said:


> So far tagged & Liked
> 
> Harriet Schultz
> kahuna
> Jeroen Steenbeeke
> ghostwriter
> J. Jack Bergeron
> 
> Would love to have these two books
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008QFG7ZS
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008QPW5I6
> 
> tagged & liked with:
> 
> african-american fiction, urban fiction, street lit, african american romance, street hot, street lit, african american.
> 
> Thank you guys. Will tag and like everybody request in the thread!!!
> 
> more tagged
> JonDavis1
> Vickie Mendenhall
> Gin_Price
> Amyshojai
> J.A. McCorkle
> Tess St John
> Grace Elliot
> DustinHill
> markedwardhall
> bltackett
> Misha Crews
> Todd Thorne
> pamstucky
> Istvan Szabo, Ifj
> liam.judge
> RuthNestvold
> Shaun4


Tagged today
Jena H
A.S.K.
Les Turner
M. G. Scarsbrook
Caddy
martyinmaui
budowriter
leearco
Mcoorlim
BowlOfCherries
R. Garcia
E.M. Leya


----------



## Todd Thorne

Caught up again. Thanks for all the tags!


----------



## Amyshojai

Once again, all caught up.


----------



## ProKindler

ALL CAUGHT UP

I hope to get some likes and tags back:

red phoenix, bdsm, explicit sex, erotica, adult stories, explicit erotica, sex slave, erotic fiction, erotica adult, sex stories, erotic romance, submission, sexual fantasies, erotica series, erotic short story

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008PN1FYY/

Thanks


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

Caught up again.

Tagged:
martinfreddyhansen
jasonzc
gururecruiter

For the new people:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063UB58W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0063UB58W
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, post-apocalyptic, time travel, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy

Again, if anyone tagged "horror", "elves" or "gnomes" on the co.uk site, please remove those.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

martinfreddyhansen
jasonzc
gururecruiter


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Yikes. I took a brief break to...write! And now there are a lot new people to tag and like, which I've done. Please do the same back. Thanks!

New tags/likes today:
Emily A Shaffer
june 1781
wyatt north
melissa l webb
mark edward hall
jf hilborne
l tucker
tsorz
erica grey
gin price
didkrypto
akirimpress
martinfreddyhansen
jasonzc

Mine: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087WZAIU


----------



## Harriet Schultz

*Attn. taggers with Amazon U.K. accounts.*

I need to ask a huge favor of U.K. taggers (or those with an amazon UK account). Thank you in advance for your help.

My short story is free and doing well on the U.S. site and I hope a few reports of the lower price will encourage U.K. amazon to price match. There's no reason for readers in the U.K. to have to pay for something that's free in the U.S.

All you need to do is first copy the following link, click on the one below it, and scroll down to the "report a lower price" box. The lower price is 0.00, of course!

Harriet

COPY THIS:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087WZAIU

THEN GO HERE to the "report a lower price."
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0087WZAIU


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up again.

Thanks for tags back!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Yeah! caught up.
Thanks for the return tags and likes.
Grace x


----------



## Gin_Price

Caught up!

Thanks a bunch for the tag backs.

Write On,
Gin


----------



## Ed_ODell

All,

I got the last 6 pages. I'll try to work back to my previous post later this evening. Lots of new authors! Welcome, All, and thanks for participating in this thread! May each of you enjoy the success you desire!

Regards,

Ed


----------



## kahuna

Martin Freddy Hansen

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## ProKindler

ALL CAUGHT UP

I hope to get some likes and tags back:

red phoenix, bdsm, explicit sex, erotica, adult stories, explicit erotica, sex slave, erotic fiction, erotica adult, sex stories, erotic romance, submission, sexual fantasies, erotica series, erotic short story

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008PN1FYY/

Thanks


----------



## Guest

I've gone through the past 10 pages and tagged everyone. Please tag and like 

*COPY THE TAGS BELOW AND PASTE INTO THE TAG BOX THEN CLICK ADD*
billionaire romance, billionaire erotica, alpha male, erotic romance, bdsm, erotica, dominated by the billionaire, forced seduction, erotica series, explicit sex, light bdsm, erotic short story, erotic fiction, explicit erotica

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008XL0UGM/
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B008XL0UGM/


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.  Welcome to the newbies since my last visit.


----------



## Gabriel Beyers

Hello everyone.  I need some tags for my new novel Predatory Animals.  The tags I would like are:

  
yellow lab, australian shepard, schipperke, marines, liger, exotic felines, suspense, scorpion, paranormal, hive, monster, urban fantasy, dark fantasy, thriller, contemporary fantasy

Thank you.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

bellefowler
Gabriel Beyers


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

Tagged:
bellefowler (Welcome to KB)
Gabriel Beyers

For the new people:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063UB58W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0063UB58W
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, post-apocalyptic, time travel, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy


----------



## RuthNestvold

Oh no, over ten new pages since my last visit!   Was way too much going on here. Hope I'll be forgiven if I go back five and catch up from there.


----------



## seventhspell

Caught up but, 
I have to take a break from this thread having been with it for over a year now. I will be back. Good luck to everyone and I expect I will have five pages of completely new people to catch up with when I come back here in a couple of months time


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the new ones. GabrielBeyers, your cover for Predatory Animal looks terrific, sounds like a great story. I'm a sucker for anything with animals.


----------



## kahuna

Bellefowler

Tagg you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Guest

Tagged everyone. Please tag and like

*COPY THE TAGS BELOW AND PASTE INTO THE TAG BOX THEN CLICK ADD*
billionaire romance, billionaire erotica, alpha male, erotic romance, bdsm, erotica, dominated by the billionaire, forced seduction, erotica series, explicit sex, light bdsm, erotic short story, erotic fiction, explicit erotica

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008XL0UGM/


----------



## RuthNestvold

Ok, all caught up to here now! (Had to take a break for some food. *g*)

@Catherine Gardner: you have more tags than Amazon will allow us to mark -- maybe cut the ones that aren't as important to you? As it is now, Amazon automatically cuts off the last ones.

If anyone is so inclined, I'd appreciate some help UNCLICKING "historical romance" for Yseult.  How to vote down a tag:

1. Click on the Agree with these tags? link.
2. Notice the number of votes after the tag is selectable and it has a downward pointing chevron after it. Hover your mouse over it (the vote count or the chevron)
3. A popup will display asking if you agree with the tag. You can click Yes or No. To disagree with the tag, click No.
4. Click on the Hide voting actions link.

Thanks in advance to anyone who helps with this!

My books and preferred tags:

"Shadow of Stone": arthurian fiction, arthurian legend, britain, dark ages, epic fantasy, fantasy, historical fantasy, isolde, king arthur, combat, love story, pendragon chronicles, sub-roman britain, yseult, arthurian

http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Stone-Pendragon-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B0088ZJZBO/

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": Arthurian, Arthurian fiction, historical fantasy, epic fantasy, fantasy, King Arthur, Tristan and Isolde, Dark Ages, Sub-Roman Britain, celtic, Britain, Ireland

http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/

"The Future, Imperfect: Short Stories": science fiction, near-future, cyberpunk, dystopia, dystopian, near future, dystopian fiction, short stories

http://www.amazon.com/Future-Imperfect-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B007JBG84U/

"Dragon Time and Other Stories": fantasy, fantasy short story, YA fantasy, dragons, witches, princess, fairy tales, young adult, historical fantasy, magic, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Time-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B006UMIU8G/

"Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology, sci-fi romance, novella, kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/

"Never Ever After": fantasy, fantasy short story, fairy tales, celtic, legends, revisionist fairy tales, irish legends, Cinderella, Faerie, short stories

http://www.amazon.com/Never-Ever-After-Stories-ebook/dp/B0072V9HDQ/


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up - thank you!

My links are in the signature line.
G x


----------



## markedwardhall

Been away for several days but I'm back and all caught up with the newbies on the last five pages. Would appreciate reciprocal tags please. Thanks!


----------



## Gin_Price

Got the new stuff! 

Tags I'd like are: 
freerunning, gangs, graffiti, Parkour, thriller, ya fiction, ya thriller, young adult, young adult thriller, Young Adult Mystery, Kindle Book, Forbidden Love, YA Romance, YA for guys, YA for Athletic Girls

Book is in my signature! Thanks to you.

Write On,
Gin


----------



## ProKindler

ALL CAUGHT UP

I hope to get some likes and tags back:

red phoenix, bdsm, explicit sex, erotica, adult stories, explicit erotica, sex slave, erotic fiction, erotica adult, sex stories, erotic romance, submission, sexual fantasies, erotica series, erotic short story

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008PN1FYY/

Thanks


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up! Thanks for tags back!


----------



## jasonzc

Caught up. I recently tagged:

gururecruiter
Jeroen Steenbeeke
Harriet Schultz
bellefowler 
Gabriel Beyers
Catherine Gardiner
Gin_Price

Please hit me back here: http://www.amazon.com/Radar-Love-Ultimate-Hustle-ebook/dp/B006LRKASI

With this: prison, tom robbins, forever, golden earring, robbery, sex, true love, janique, piercing, superlove, ultimate hustle, bdsm, goodreads author, page turner, wooden clothes pin

Thanks, everyone. Message me if you want copies of any of my books.


----------



## mattcole

UPDATED everyone from pages 1064-1070!

Here's mine

Ghost Drums by Matt Cole: http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Drums-ebook/dp/B007JR04EO/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1340117464&sr=1-3&keywords=matt+cole

The Blood of Cowards by Matt Cole: http://www.amazon.com/The-Blood-of-Cowards-ebook/dp/B007Q7G6B2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1340117464&sr=1-1&keywords=matt+cole

Abode of The Damned by Matt Cole: http://www.amazon.com/Abode-of-The-Damned-ebook/dp/B007JRMW76/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1340117464&sr=1-4&keywords=matt+cole


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

markedwardhall


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

Tagged:
jasonzc (strange, thought I'd already tagged you)

For the new people:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063UB58W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0063UB58W
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, post-apocalyptic, time travel, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy


----------



## William Woodall

Just released a new sci-fi book. Tags and likes are appreciated!

science fiction, sci-fi, moon, adventure, action adventure, young adult, teen, survival, middle grade, florida



Also, for the newbies, tags and likes on my other two books are appreciated, too. For those, it's fine just to agree with the tags that are already there.
Links for those books are down in my signature line. Thanks!


----------



## markedwardhall

I noticed that my tags are at the same place they were two weeks ago, which leads me to believe that the newbies I've been tagging aren't reciprocating. I know there's no rule that says you have to, but if you guys want tags you have to give them.


----------



## FH

caught up since my last tagging spree.

Thanks for all the tags, reciprocal tagging has been done.

BTW: In defence of some of us poor one book noobs, it takes a lot longer for us to work through a list of 6-7 books per author which is why (speaking personally) at least it might take longer to get round to tagging y'all.


----------



## Guest

tagged everyone. Please tag and like 

*COPY THE TAGS BELOW AND PASTE INTO THE TAG BOX THEN CLICK ADD*
billionaire romance, billionaire erotica, alpha male, erotic romance, bdsm, erotica, dominated by the billionaire, forced seduction, erotica series, explicit sex, light bdsm, erotic short story, erotic fiction, explicit erotica

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008XL0UGM/
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B008XL0UGM/


----------



## melissalwebb

Caught up again.  Thank you all for your tags.

Here is my new book:

Bell, Book, and Sandals

http://www.amazon.com/Bell-Sandals-Maxie-Duncan-ebook/dp/B008QNS1KY

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008QNS1KY


----------



## Senseidoji

Caught up.


----------



## Misha Crews

I've been away for awhile and just got caught up! Great to see all the new faces and books.  Would love some likes and tags for my new book:

Still Waters http://www.amazon.com/Still-Waters-ebook/dp/B008OM28RY/

tags: 1950s, interracial romance, romance, virginia, washington dc, historical fiction, romantic suspense, family, secret baby, navy

Thanks so much! 

Tonight I liked and tagged these fine folks:

Greg Kuhn
ProKindler
Matt Cole
thedragonchild
Catie Quinn
Cassandra Blizzard
RTutty
goodasyou
Senseidoji
AuthorVincent
Km Rockwood
june1781
Wyatt North
melissalwebb
Griffin Hayes
JF Hilborne
TSOROZ
Marie S
EricaGrey
dldkrypto
E.M. Leya
Sheila Marie
Adam Kisiel
Diana Nixon
Maya Cross
martinfreddyhansen
jasonzc
gurucruiter
bellefowler
Gabriel Byers
William Woodall


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again. Back in another few days.


----------



## GregKuhn

I'm all caught up tagging and liking everyone in this thread since I've joined.

Thank you for your tags and likes

Here's mine (tag both the Kindle and paperback editions, please):

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_25?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=why+quantum+physicists+don%27t+get+fat&sprefix=why+quantum+physicists+do%2Caps%2C226

Thanks,
Greg Kuhn


----------



## Jonathan Winn

Haven't been here in awhile, but ready to head back five pages and start Tagging and Liking.  

Tags for my NEW BOOK "The Elder" (see signature):

martuk, martuk the holy, martuk series, the martuk series, horror, Jonathan Winn, 99 cents, short, short fiction, dark fiction, great read, quick read


Tags for "The Wounded King" (please paste into the Add Links box): 

the wounded king, martuk, martuk the holy, horror, evil, King, 99 cents, great read, quick read, short, short fiction, dark fiction, Jonathan Winn, the martuk series


Tags for "Martuk ... The Holy":

horror, immortal, immortality, demons, Gods, Priests, ebook, paranormal, novel, indie, indie writer, Paris, kindle books for 2 99 or less, ancient world, Jonathan Winn

Thank you!!!


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up...thanks for tags back, they're in my siggy!


----------



## june1781

Brand New Release - Jolie McIntyre (Life Beyond the Grave)
Needs some tags please.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008YLMN48


----------



## sarahdalton

Ok, think I might have carpal tunnel now! 

Here's mine http://www.amazon.com/The-Blemished-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B008UP8C52

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Blemished-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B008UP8C52

I'd appreciate some likes as well


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

@Mark: I just checked, and I definitely tagged and liked you. Of course, I've been in this thread a while.

@SarahDalton: There weren't any tags on the US version yet, so I copied the recommended tags from the UK version. Is that OK?

Tagged:
William Woodall
Jonathan Winn (yet another writer I thought I had already tagged, fixed)
june1781 (new book)
SarahDalton

For the new people:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063UB58W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0063UB58W
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, post-apocalyptic, time travel, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy


----------



## sarahdalton

@Jeroen Steenbeeke That's fine but weird, I'm sure I put tags on. No matter, they were pretty much the same anyway  thanks for stopping by.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

William Woodall (new book)
Jonathan Winn (new book)
june1781 (new book)
sarahdalton


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the new ones! Thanks to all who have/continue to tag mine. I'll have a new one (a thriller!) next month, woot! with dog viewpoint and a cat hero...well, lots of people, too.


----------



## kahuna

Sarah Dalton

Sarah Dalton

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Caddy

One person mentioned that they were not getting any new tags. That can be very frustrating.

You know what else is frustrating? The fact that a person can give a list of tags to copy and paste and some people still insist on just clicking on your book and tagging the first tags that are shown on Amazon. What that does is increase the tags I don't want to increase while not increasing the tags that I do want to take over center stage.

*Please, people, if you are going to participate in this thread, can you take a few seconds to actually use the tags and use the links people provide, following instructions? Not everyone wants the tags that show up on the first page of tags for the book on Amazon to be tagged anymore!!! Thank you!!!*

PLEASE DO NOT TAG THE BOOKS BELOW> WAIT FOR MY POST WITH THE TAGS I WANT(WHICH IS THE NEXT POST BELOW)> THANK YOU!


----------



## Caddy

All caught up. Welcome newbies. Congrats to those with new books. Thanks for tags and likes!

DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!!

*Here is the copy and paste method for tagging:
1. Copy the list of tags (Please make sure you do not cut off part of the tags when you move your mouse.)
2. Go to the person's book's page:
3. Once you're at the page type "t" twice, quickly. This will bring up a dialog box that says "tag this product" at the top, with a field that says "your tags."
4. Paste the copied list into that box and click on "save tags."Thank you for tagging and liking:*

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-Gastien/dp/1477495592

drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777

family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

Please vote down: historical romance

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X

french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland

DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!!


----------



## Guest

Tagged everyone. Please tag and like

*COPY THE TAGS BELOW AND PASTE INTO THE TAG BOX THEN CLICK ADD*
billionaire romance, billionaire erotica, alpha male, erotic romance, bdsm, erotica, dominated by the billionaire, forced seduction, erotica series, explicit sex, light bdsm, erotic short story, erotic fiction, explicit erotica

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008XL0UGM/


----------



## KidSlumber

I have just joined the thread. My book is at 
http://www.amazon.com/KidSlumber-Bedtime-Stories-Volume-ebook/dp/B008XDNXBO

Please hit the 't' letter twice on the keyboard and paste in these tags.



Code:


bedtime stories, childrens short stories, fairy tales, children 5 and up, middle grade fiction, tales for children, juvenile fiction

Please also press the 'like' button next to the book title.

I will start tagging and liking others up the list, sending PM's as I go.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Kidslumber, got your book tagged. Incidentally the link goes to the sample--but the one in your siggy directs to the right spot. *s*


----------



## KidSlumber

Good pickup Amyshojai!  I have fixed it. I will tag your books now. [Edit] I just tried to manually add all your tags, but Amazon won't let me add more than 15 per book.


----------



## FH

KidSlumber said:


> I have just joined the thread. My book is at
> http://www.amazon.com/KidSlumber-Bedtime-Stories-Volume-ebook/dp/B008XDNXBO
> 
> Please hit the 't' letter twice on the keyboard and paste in these tags.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> bedtime stories, childrens short stories, fairy tales, children 5 and up, middle grade fiction, tales for children, juvenile fiction
> 
> I will start tagging others up the list, sending PM's as I go.


caught up again.

By the time i got here i had an uncontrollable bout of laughing when i realised how much havoc this is probably playing with Amazon's AI algorithms and customer profiling.

Based on my tagging exploits my reading enjoyments include paranormal chic lit, BDSM and worse, Pets with psychological problems, Under 5 children's stories, Weight Loss, Historical fiction&#8230;

I am the anomaly in the Amazon Matrix.


----------



## Amyshojai

martinfreddyhansen said:


> caught up again.
> 
> By the time i got here i had an uncontrollable bout of laughing when i realised how much havoc this is probably playing with Amazon's AI algorithms and customer profiling.
> 
> Based on my tagging exploits my reading enjoyments include paranormal chic lit, BDSM and worse, Pets with psychological problems, Under 5 children's stories, Weight Loss, Historical fiction&#8230;
> 
> I am the anomaly in the Amazon Matrix.


Crime thriller, high heels, chihuahuas...your own tags are an interesting combo, too! *s*


----------



## KidSlumber

martinfreddyhansen said:


> Based on my tagging exploits my reading enjoyments include paranormal chic lit, BDSM and worse, Pets with psychological problems, Under 5 children's stories, Weight Loss, Historical fiction&#8230;


I can't begin to imagine what "Amazon recommends" each time you login. 

Wait a minute.... this is going to happen to me now. 

I will tag your books now.


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up. Thanks for your tags and likes.


----------



## FH

Amyshojai said:


> Crime thriller, high heels, chihuahuas...your own tags are an interesting combo, too! *s*


it got to number 2 in the german crime thriller list on its free run.

tells you all you need to know about what works in germany really


----------



## FH

KidSlumber said:


> I can't begin to imagine what "Amazon recommends" each time you login.
> 
> Wait a minute.... this is going to happen to me now.
> 
> I will tag your books now.


i don't mind the amazon recommends list. its the 'customers also viewed' list, i look at tom clancys lists and its Fred Forsyth, Jack Higgins et al. Mine is cat books, sex books and self help.

But big thanks to everyone who has tagged, now number 1 in most of my tag categories. 219K in the amazon list but its nice to be at the top of something


----------



## leearco

Up to date again

Thanks for all my tags


----------



## Guest

I've gone through the past 10 pages and tagged everyone. Please tag and like 

*COPY THE TAGS BELOW AND PASTE INTO THE TAG BOX THEN CLICK ADD*
billionaire romance, billionaire erotica, alpha male, erotic romance, bdsm, erotica, dominated by the billionaire, forced seduction, erotica series, explicit sex, light bdsm, erotic short story, erotic fiction, explicit erotica

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008XL0UGM/


----------



## ProKindler

ALL CAUGHT UP

I hope to get some likes and tags back:

MAKE SURE TO COPY THE LIST BELOW AND PASTE IT INTO THE TAG BOX THEN CLICK ADD
red phoenix, bdsm, explicit sex, erotica, adult stories, explicit erotica, sex slave, erotic fiction, erotica adult, sex stories, erotic romance, submission, sexual fantasies, erotica series, erotic short story

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008PN1FYY/

Thanks


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

KidSlumber


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.  Thanks, all!

And yes, I'm sure Amazon's electronic brain has fried a circuit or two trying to figure out what we're looking for on their site.


----------



## Aaron Vincent

Hello again all. I'm back. I have finished my short stories and now have them also in a compilation. Here they are:

http://www.amazon.com/Shepherd-Coyotes-Book-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B0086UY0T8/

http://www.amazon.com/Lions-Lambs-Shepherd-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B008A9S8LQ/

http://www.amazon.com/Black-Sheep-Shepherd-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B008GTHSXO/

http://www.amazon.com/Wolf-Cried-Shepherd-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B008NIGVB8/

http://www.amazon.com/Slaughter-Book-Shepherd-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B008THORVO/

http://www.amazon.com/Shepherd-Chronicles-Part-ebook/dp/B008YSFIVG/

The tags I would like pushed:
collection, crime drama, fiction, noir, pulp, real life superhero, superhero, vigilante, vigilante justice

This goes doubly so for the 4th book as somehow a bunch of tags that have NOTHING to do with the book got in there!


----------



## gregoryblackman

Hey all, been awhile since I've uploaded a new book. If I could get some tags for Duster and a Gun, I'd really appreciate it. Tagging the back posts now.


----------



## KidSlumber

liam.judge said:


> TAGGED:
> 
> KidSlumber


And returned -


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

@Caddy: Yes, that can be frustrating. On the other hand, some people here do know how to follow instructions 










@MartinFreddyHansen: I know what you mean. Up until I started participating in the tagging thread I always got recommendations for books from authors I'd already read, with a few other authors in the same genre thrown in the mix. Ever since that, my recommendations have gotten stranger and stranger.

Tagged:
KidSlumber
Aaron Vincent

For the new people:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063UB58W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0063UB58W
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, post-apocalyptic, time travel, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy


----------



## sarahdalton

Ok, caught up! For new people mine is in my sig and just tick the boxes and like it please


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

gregoryblackman (latest book)

KidSlumber: thanks for returning the tagging favor


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up, great to see so many new books and authors. 
My links are in the signature line.
Thank you for all the return likes and tags, it is much appreciated.
Grace x


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up. Thanks for your tags and likes.


----------



## snedelton

How do I post here, on TAGs? I am lost and new here...


----------



## Senseidoji

snedelton said:


> How do I post here, on TAGs? I am lost and new here...


Post a link to your book on Kindle and make sure to either have tags already set up so we know what to tag, or list them in your post here when you give us the link. You might also want to put your book in your sig, just a helpful suggestion.

To everyone else. Thanks for the tags. I think I am caught up. I am so close to 100 on my tags and likes I hope we get some fresh taggers soon.


----------



## E.M. Leya

Was on vacation. Playing catch up today. See a few new. Can't wait to see what they are about. Thanks for tags everyone.


----------



## Todd Thorne

gregoryblackman said:


> Hey all, been awhile since I've uploaded a new book. If I could get some tags for Duster and a Gun, I'd really appreciate it. Tagging the back posts now.


I got them all but, FYI, the Jonathan Rush and the Void Empire URL in your sig brings up a 404 - Document Not Found page for me. Might want to check it.


----------



## snedelton

Here are my books in Kindle.

Please tag them suspense,mystery,thriller,noir , need 'likes' too

I'll do yours per your instructions

http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345396076&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345396076&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345396076&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345396076&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345396076&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## Todd Thorne

Caught up. Many thanks to all the 'regulars' who highlight when they've got a new book to tag. It really helps to cut down on the clickfest.



Aaron Vincent said:


> This goes doubly so for the 4th book as somehow a bunch of tags that have NOTHING to do with the book got in there!


Aaron, I spotted a handful of stray tags for your 4th book. If you want any of them actually voted down, just say the word and ID which ones are the baddies. Besides getting the tags you want, the folks on this thread can also help drive down visibility on the ones that you don't.


----------



## ChrisAlmeida

Hi all,

We (Cecilia and I) were referred to this forum by a friend. We are doing our rounds tagging the books above.
We are in desperate need for tags. We had no idea of their importance. We are aware of it now and need some help in that department. 
We would prefer the use of: romance, romantic suspense, erotic romantic suspense, contemporary romance, action thriller, erotic romantic thriller. Some of the tags added there are not accurate. The books are not gay romance or MM or interracial.

We will do our best to follow your requested tags or base it on the blurb.

Please see the links below:

Countermeasure
Digital: http://www.amazon.com/Countermeasure-Series-ebook/dp/B006WFMMI0/
Print: http://www.amazon.com/Countermeasure-Cecilia-Aubrey/dp/0987921738/

Ecstasy by the Sea: http://www.amazon.com/Ecstasy-Sea-Countermeasure-Bytes-ebook/dp/B008I32EKU/

Cuffed at Midnight: http://www.amazon.com/Cuffed-Midnight-Countermeasure-Bytes-ebook/dp/B007D9259K/

To Russia With Love: 
Digital: http://www.amazon.com/Russia-With-Countermeasure-Series-ebook/dp/B008ND8EVI/
Print: http://www.amazon.com/Russia-With-Love-Cecilia-Aubrey/dp/0987921770/

Thank you all in advance,

Chris


----------



## Misha Crews

Caught up to here! Welcome newcomers! I would love some likes and tags for my new book:

Still Waters http://www.amazon.com/Still-Waters-ebook/dp/B008OM28RY/

tags: 1950s, interracial romance, romance, virginia, washington dc, historical fiction, romantic suspense, family, secret baby, navy


----------



## jasonzc

Jeroen Steenbeeke said:


> Tagged:
> jasonzc (strange, thought I'd already tagged you)


Maybe a different book a while back? Thanks!

I went so far as to log into my Amazon UK account for you. ; )

Caught up to here. I'll post a list tomorrow. I'm beat.

New release, new tags: 
http://www.amazon.com/Penultimate-Hustle-Japan-ebook/dp/B008ZSW67Y/

romance, love, erotica, ultimate hustle, superlove, japan, prostitution, sex industry, explicit, the eagles, harajuku, godzilla, gojira, adventure, porn industry

THE LIST:
Jena H - Nobody's Perfect, Fool Me Once
Jeroen Steenbeeke (UK version)
RuthNestvold - Dragon Time
seventhspell - The Scarlet Door
liam.judge - Personal Finance For People Who Hate Personal Finance 
Gabriel Beyers - Contemplations of Dinner
Amyshojai - ComPETability
Catherine Gardiner - Forgotten
Little Girl Lost (The Valley of Ten Crescents)
Grace Elliot - Eulogy's Secret
Mark Edward Hall - Apocalypse Island (A Thriller) 
Gin_Price - Tagged
Tess St John - Angel Eyes
Matt "King" Cole - Abode of The Damned
William Woodall - Tycho
Martin Freddy Hansen - The Girl With The Killer Heels 
melissalwebb - Bell, Book and Sandals
Senseidoji - Crystal Needle
Misha Crews - Still Waters
GregKuhn - Why Quantum Physicists...
Jonathan Winn - Martuk
Jolie McIntyre (Life Beyond the Grave)
sarahdalton Blemished Trilogy
Caddy - Tristan Michel: Bloodline of Passion
KidSlumber
J. Jack Bergeron - 50,000 a.d.
leearco = Motivate yourself
Aaron Vincent - A Shepherd In A Coyote's Den
Gregory Blackman - Duster and Gun
E.M. Leya - Love Plus One
Todd Thorne - Game Over (downloaded! - You'd like Cure for Sanity and Perfect Me)
snedelton - The Raven Affair
ChrisAlmeida - Countermeasure


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

jasonzc said:


> Maybe a different book a while back? Thanks!
> 
> I went so far as to long into my Amazon UK account for you. ; )


Probably. Anyway, thanks for the UK tags 

Tagged:
gregoryblackman (forgot you last time, sorry)
snedelton
ChrisAlmeida

For the new people:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063UB58W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0063UB58W
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, post-apocalyptic, time travel, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

snedelton
ChrisAlmeida
jasonzc (new book)


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

It's been a long time since I've been here. I have a new book "The Dead Have Ruled Earth For 200 Years." It's the yellow one in my signature.

Gonna get to work on tagging all of yours and I would appreciate some tags on mine.

Thanks!


----------



## Caddy

All caught up. Welcome newbies. Congrats to those with new books. Thanks for tags and likes!

*DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!!*

*Here is the copy and paste method for tagging:
1. Copy the list of tags (Please make sure you do not cut off part of the tags when you move your mouse.)
2. Go to the person's book's page:
3. Once you're at the page type "t" twice, quickly. This will bring up a dialog box that says "tag this product" at the top, with a field that says "your tags."
4. Paste the copied list into that box and click on "save tags."Thank you for tagging and liking:*

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-Gastien/dp/1477495592

drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777

family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

Please vote down: historical romance

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X

french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland

DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!!


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right. I've been gone a looong time but I am back in the fold.

I've stomped through the last five pages of the thread.

Would appreciate all the "liking" and "tagging" you folks can muster.

All my books need it but I could really use a boost on TATTERDEMON.
http://www.amazon.com/TATTERDEMON-ebook/dp/B0081UEXPE/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345478469&sr=1-1&keywords=Tatterdemon


----------



## Gin_Price

Good luck on the new one, Steve!

My Tags: parkour, freerunning, graffiti, ya fiction, young adult, thriller, young adult thriller, ya thriller, forbidden love, gangs, ya for athletic girls, ya for guys, ya romance, young adult mystery, kindle book

Book is in my signature. Thanks so much.

Write On,
Gin


----------



## JGreen20

I've been away for a few weeks. I just caught up with a few pages back of tags and likes.

I have a new book. Please tag it and like it:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008YLMPDW

Thanks,


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

Ok. If you posted in the last 4 pages, I've tagged you! Some reciprocity would be appreciated!


----------



## Tess St John

WOW, lots of new books and new taggers...More tags for everyone! I'm caught up!! Thanks for tags back, they're in my siggy!


----------



## Grace Elliot

That's my daily dose of tagging fun, which means I'm all caught up.

My links are in the signature line and I really appreciate the return tags and likes.

G x


----------



## markedwardhall

I just went back five pages and tagged and liked all the newbies. Thanks for any reciprocal tags.


----------



## leearco

Thanks for my tags.

Have caught up


----------



## kahuna

Kid Slumber

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Jena H

Tagged up again, including the returnees and newbees.  

Jasonzc, the last two images in your signature aren't actual links.  One of them (Penultimate Hustle) is in your post, but again, there's no link in your sig, and the last book (farthest right) isn't a link either.  Just FYI.


----------



## martyinmaui

Whew! Lots of new / returning participants but all caught up.

http://www.amazon.com/Inspirational-Words-Wisdom-Challenging-ebook/dp/B007WZ5NEY/

http://www.amazon.com/Stepping-Stones-Greater-Resilience-ebook/dp/B007VEU8FU


----------



## Todd Thorne

Got myself caught up. Welcome to the newbies and thanks to all for the kind tagging!


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up. Thanks for your tags and likes.


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

And caught up again!

Tagged:
Steve Vernon
JGreen20 (new book)
NoahMullette-Gillman

For the new people:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063UB58W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0063UB58W
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, post-apocalyptic, time travel, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy


----------



## LTucker

I have a brand new novel out today, an erotic comedy called Sasha's List.

If anyone is willing to tag it for me I'd really appreciate it. You can use the tags on the kindle page, or copy/paste from here:

comedy, bi-curious, erotica, explicit, humor, light bdsm, light bondage, menage, quest, threesome, bicurious, sex toys, erotic comedy



Now I have some catching up to do.

Rgds, Lucy


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All tagged up for today!

--------------

Mine for the new folk:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia
The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia


----------



## sarahdalton

Caught up 

I could use some tags on my UK book as well as .com http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Blemished-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B008UP8C52/ref=pd_rhf_gw_p_t_1

Thanks


----------



## JGreen20

Caught up.

I have a new book. Please tag it and like it:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008YLMPDW

Thanks,


----------



## Easy-Read

As somebody new, how far back do I go tagging books to be accepted as part of the group?

Regards

Pete


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

NoahMullette-Gillman (new book)
Steve Vernon 
JGreen20 (new book)
LTucker (new book)


----------



## Steve Vernon

Easy-Read said:


> As somebody new, how far back do I go tagging books to be accepted as part of the group?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Pete


Hey Pete. I'd roll back about five pages and work my way through. I try and hit as many as I can - but if somebody has about two dozen e-books out there I just hit the first half-dozen or so and try to catch up along the way.

I always make it a point to hit the LIKE button first - before scrolling down and hitting all of the tags. That way, if I pull that book up again the first thing I see is that big oranged LIKED button that shows up once you hit LIKE. That tells me that I've already hit that book. Saves a lot of time.

You should then check the thread at least once a day or so - and tag up what you've missed. Post on the thread to mark your place and let other folks know that you still exist - because your initial post is going to fall back very quickly the way this thread moves. Once you have published an e-book make sure you get a picture of it in your signature tag to make it easier for folks in this thread to tag and like your work.

In truth - I do not know if this actually helps in sales or not. But it doesn't hurt. And it can get kind of fun - in the same way that banging your head against a wall is kind of fun.

Lastly, you should buy some Steve Vernon books. In fact, everyone on this thread ought to buy some Steve Vernon books. It's my birthday today - but even if it wasn't you will find that just the mere purchase of a Steve Vernon book will bring an odd sense of satisfaction into your spirit. Your friends will say to you - "Have you been working out? You seem taller? Lost weight? Blackmailing Donald Trump?" - and you can just smile and say to them - "No, I just bought a Steve Vernon book."

In fact, all of the self-help volumes in the entire universe - including those volumes written in obscure Babylonian dialects could easily be summed up with - "Forget about knowing thyself and learning a new word every - like flatulation - and forget about yoga and jogging and tantric breathing techniques - forget about social networking and improving your diction and wiping your mouth after you sneeze - just buy a Steve Vernon and keep on grinning."

Is anybody buying this?
              

I'm caught up to here. Any liking and tagging and/or mockery would be much appreciated.


----------



## Easy-Read

Hi Steve,

Happy Birthday! 

Thanks for the info. It's good to know the system. Good idea about the LIKE button. As you say, it can't harm doing the tagging and it can only help noticing what other people are doing right.

It sounds like your books might be fun but I'll pass for now if you don't mind.

I've got a few things to do then I'll go through and do some tagging.

Once again, thanks for the info. It's good to know you are a friendly bunch here.

Pete



Steve Vernon said:


> Hey Pete. I'd roll back about five pages and work my way through. I try and hit as many as I can - but if somebody has about two dozen e-books out there I just hit the first half-dozen or so and try to catch up along the way.
> 
> I always make it a point to hit the LIKE button first - before scrolling down and hitting all of the tags. That way, if I pull that book up again the first thing I see is that big oranged LIKED button that shows up once you hit LIKE. That tells me that I've already hit that book. Saves a lot of time.
> 
> You should then check the thread at least once a day or so - and tag up what you've missed. Post on the thread to mark your place and let other folks know that you still exist - because your initial post is going to fall back very quickly the way this thread moves. Once you have published an e-book make sure you get a picture of it in your signature tag to make it easier for folks in this thread to tag and like your work.
> 
> In truth - I do not know if this actually helps in sales or not. But it doesn't hurt. And it can get kind of fun - in the same way that banging your head against a wall is kind of fun.
> 
> Lastly, you should buy some Steve Vernon books. In fact, everyone on this thread ought to buy some Steve Vernon books. It's my birthday today - but even if it wasn't you will find that just the mere purchase of a Steve Vernon book will bring an odd sense of satisfaction into your spirit. Your friends will say to you - "Have you been working out? You seem taller? Lost weight? Blackmailing Donald Trump?" - and you can just smile and say to them - "No, I just bought a Steve Vernon book."
> 
> In fact, all of the self-help volumes in the entire universe - including those volumes written in obscure Babylonian dialects could easily be summed up with - "Forget about knowing thyself and learning a new word every - like flatulation - and forget about yoga and jogging and tantric breathing techniques - forget about social networking and improving your diction and wiping your mouth after you sneeze - just buy a Steve Vernon and keep on grinning."
> 
> Is anybody buying this?
> 
> 
> I'm caught up to here. Any liking and tagging and/or mockery would be much appreciated.


----------



## Steve Vernon

No worries about that, Pete. I was mostly just goofing around. Too much birthday bacon, I reckon.


----------



## Bertagnole

Been gone for awhile. Have some catch up to do! Thanks everyone for your tags.


----------



## E.M. Leya

Could use some likes and tags on my new release! Thanks everyone.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00908HZ8S


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

Ok. I just went and tagged the books of everyone who posted since I posted last. Tags on all my books, but especially The Dead Have Ruled Earth... are appreciated!


----------



## Todd Thorne

So here is an interesting illustration of what this particular thread can accomplish. Let's check on the tag "post-apocalyptic":










Over 6,600 products on Amazon bear that tag. The top 6 are Kindle books and, of those, #1 through #4 and #6 actively participate in this thread. The next 6 are also Kindle books and two of those are active participants in this thread. It's entirely possible the outlier Kindle books also participated in this thread at some point to collect their post-apocalyptic tags; I just didn't feel like taking the wayback machine that far to check them.

Not too shabby. Anyone crawling through the Amazon tag cloud for post-apocalyptic choices is going to get an eye full of KB authors right up front.

Oh, and might I say again with the deepest of sincerity... *thanks to everyone for taking the time to provide tags!*


----------



## Maya Cross

My god this thread moves fast. It's been a week since my last post and there were nearly five pages of new tags. I did it over the course of two days =)

I've tagged everyone since my last post on the 13th. I may have missed a few likes, but everyone got tags. Full list down the bottom of the post.

Would love some reciprocal tags and likes. I've got a new story that I released yesterday, as well as my two older ones. Thanks a lot!

NOTE TO NEWCOMERS: clicking 'agree with these tags' does not add tags. Please copy the listed tags, open the Amazon book page and hit the letter T on your keyboard twice. This will bring up the tag window, where you can paste the tags in easily and all at once. Thanks.

*My new book: Cuff Marks*

http://www.amazon.com/Cuff-Marks-Uniform-Menage-ebook/dp/B009084LE4/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cuff-Marks-Uniform-Menage-ebook/dp/B009084LE4/

tags: Police, Police erotica, Handcuffs, Handcuffed, Spanking, Menage, Threesome, Anal, Rough sex, Men in uniform, Erotic short story, BDSM, Submission

Good Things Come to Those Who Wait
http://www.amazon.com/Things-Those-Tantalising-Submission-ebook/dp/B0086O609M/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Things-Those-Tantalising-Submission-ebook/dp/B0086O609M/

tags: Erotica, erotic, alpha male, submission, BDSM, cheating, sexy, erotic short story, Maya Cross

Punished at the Party
http://www.amazon.com/Punished-Party-Spanking-Files-ebook/dp/B008VH2NGS
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Punished-Party-Spanking-Files-ebook/dp/B008VH2NGS

tags: spanking, spank, erotica, erotic, alpha male, boss, submission, BDSM, punishment, punish, tease, bad girl, erotic short story, Maya Cross

Thanks!

List of people I tagged:

jasonzc
gururecruiter
Harriet Schultz
bellefowler
Catherine Gardiner
RuthNestvold
markedwardhall
mattcole
William Woodall
Misha Crews
Jonathan Winn
Tess St John
june1781
sarahdalton
KidSlumber
J. Jack Bergeron
leearco
Aaron Vincent
Jena H
gregoryblackman
Grace Elliot
E.M. Leya
snedelton
ChrisAlmeida
NoahMullette-Gillman
Steve Vernon
JGreen20
Bertagnole


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

Todd Thorne said:


> So here is an interesting illustration of what this particular thread can accomplish. Let's check on the tag "post-apocalyptic":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 6,600 products on Amazon bear that tag. The top 6 are Kindle books and, of those, #1 through #4 and #6 actively participate in this thread. The next 6 are also Kindle books and two of those are active participants in this thread. It's entirely possible the outlier Kindle books also participated in this thread at some point to collect their post-apocalyptic tags; I just didn't feel like taking the wayback machine that far to check them.
> 
> Not too shabby. Anyone crawling through the Amazon tag cloud for post-apocalyptic choices is going to get an eye full of KB authors right up front.
> 
> Oh, and might I say again with the deepest of sincerity... *thanks to everyone for taking the time to provide tags!*


Hey! No fair! Two of my books are post-apocalyptic!!! lol (Luminous and Ominous and The Dead Have Ruled Earth For 200 Years.)


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here.

Looking for more "liking" on TATTERDEMON.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0081UEXPE


----------



## abbycake

First, I wanted to thank EVERYONE who has taken the time to tag my novella Menthol Kisses. Seriously, awesome. And I've been trying to repay the favor.

However, I think some people tagged my poetry collection, Unsent Letters, with the same tags. Which, I understand you were trying to be nice, but now my lighthearted book of travel poetry is tagged with "rape" 



abbycake said:


> Tags: teenager, teen, drugs, substance abuse, rape, small town, Texas, coming of age, novella


If you could use the above tags for MENTHOL KISSES ^^

UNSENT LETTERS TAGS >> travel, poetry, poem, women, chapbook, Texas, Belize, Ireland, sonnet, pantoum, letters

Please help me get rid of the incorrect tags! I would appreciate it. Thanks so much.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

E.M. Leya (new book)
NoahMullette-Gillman
AbbyCake (i also voted down the unwanted tag)

Steve Vernon (i clicked the like button on "TATTERDEMON")


----------



## Steve Vernon

liam.judge said:


> TAGGED:
> 
> E.M. Leya (new book)
> NoahMullette-Gillman
> AbbyCake (i also voted down the unwanted tag)
> 
> Steve Vernon (i clicked the like button on "TATTERDEMON")


I like that...


----------



## Senseidoji

Oh so close to 100 on my tags and likes.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0069DS694

300 years ago, in the dark shadow of the Salem witch trials, two kind stitching witches founded the city of Featherville as a haven for the unfortunate victims of the witch hunts. Soon after Featherville's founding a father and his three children arrive seeking a safe home. They are not human, but Kitsune, a magical fox people from Japan. Their story, and the loss of their mother to hunters, tugs at the hearts of the sisters. Elsabethe comforts them, but Adel becomes angry. She uses her magic to avenge the Kitsune against the humans who had hurt them. After tasting vengeance, she begins to desire dominion over man. In her lust for power she destroys the father of the Kitsune and curses his children. Adel is ultimately magically imprisoned by her sister in the forest nearby so that she can do no more harm. But, the seal is not eternal.

300 years later fate begins to move. A family takes up residence in Adels old home and finds a friend in the little old lady living next door, Elsabethe. This family has one son, a 19 year old boy who happens to enjoy embroidery. Joseph is flirtatious, kind, and pretty good on his feet. He becomes close to Allison, the cursed Kitsune girl. Unaware of her true identity, he comes face to face with the reality when Adel makes a terrible and triumphant return. Together, they must find a way to defeat her, saving Featherville and the whole world from the wrath of the Obsidian needle


----------



## Guest

New here and it was recommended to check out this thread. Went through the past 10 pages and tagged/liked everyone. Please tag and like me

*COPY THE TAGS BELOW AND PASTE INTO THE TAG BOX THEN CLICK ADD*
red phoenix, bdsm, explicit sex, erotica, adult stories, explicit erotica, sex slave, erotic fiction, erotica adult, sex stories, erotic romance, submission, sexual fantasies, erotica series, erotic short story

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008Z8XUBA/

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the new ones.


----------



## leearco

Steve Vernon said:


> Caught up to here.
> 
> Looking for more "liking" on TATTERDEMON.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0081UEXPE


Liked

Hope you can do the same for me


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

I'm caught up. Everyone who has posted since yesterday has gotten my taggage.

Tags on all my books, especially The Dead Have Ruled.... is appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## ProKindler

ALL CAUGHT UP

I hope to get some likes and tags back:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008PN1FYY/
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008UZYJX6


----------



## Guest

Tagged everyone. Please tag and like

*COPY THE TAGS BELOW AND PASTE INTO THE TAG BOX THEN CLICK ADD*
billionaire romance, billionaire erotica, alpha male, erotic romance, bdsm, erotica, dominated by the billionaire, forced seduction, erotica series, explicit sex, light bdsm, erotic short story, erotic fiction, explicit erotica

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008XL0UGM/


----------



## Tom S. Figueiredo

*Caught up with the new ones.*

I would be thankful for your tags and "LIKE".

*MY BOOK: http://www.amazon.com/I-remember-my-circus-ebook/dp/B005EZ0W0Y*

TAGS: childrens books, circus, 3rd grade books, 4th grade books, award-winning, childhood, picture books, relationships, children s kindle, fantasy

THANKS!


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.  (abbycake, I changed previous tags to the ones you put in your comment.)


----------



## A. Rosaria

Back to up to date.  

Got some more newly published e-books on the way.


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up. Thanks for your tags and likes.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here.

Tags and likes, muchly appreciated.


----------



## liam.judge

Steve Vernon said:


> I like that...


ha ha glad i could help


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

ashleypleases


----------



## kahuna

L Tucker
Ashley Pleases

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Caddy

All caught up. Welcome newbies. Congrats to those with new books. Thanks for tags and likes!

DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!!

*Here is the copy and paste method for tagging:
1. Copy the list of tags (Please make sure you do not cut off part of the tags when you move your mouse.)
2. Go to the person's book's page:
3. Once you're at the page type "t" twice, quickly. This will bring up a dialog box that says "tag this product" at the top, with a field that says "your tags."
4. Paste the copied list into that box and click on "save tags."Thank you for tagging and liking*:

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-Gastien/dp/1477495592

drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777

family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

Please vote down: historical romance

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X

french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland

DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here. Corrected "historical romance", Caddy.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up - thank goodness I can see this thread again.
I visited yesterday and tagged, but when it came to leaving a message the screen reset and the thread disppeared!

Thanks for the return tags and likes.
G x


----------



## LTucker

Thanks for the tags, especially on the new novel (Sasha's List)

Someone asked how far back to go - I did five pages, but if someone has a dozen titles I only picked one or two. I try and keep up with new ones too.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up from my last post.

Thanks for the tags and like back!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up again! Have a great weekend everyone 

--------------------

Mine for the new folks:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia
The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia


----------



## liam.judge

Caught up


----------



## liam.judge

Can anyone new or who hasn't tagged my book yet, go to this link and copy & paste these new tags for me?:

http://amzn.to/Q8H1QM

money, What is accounting, What is equity, Financial services, Personal loans, Financial planner, Financial advisor,
Wealth management, Debt consolidation, Financial advisors, About personal finance, Finance personal, 
What is personal finance, Consolidation loan


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Caught up with any new ones I saw!

Thanks for the. Tags back!


----------



## Guest

I'm intending to test something, so I need some likes and tags for the digital and paperback edition of this oldie one;

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00660MU8I
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/9630826879/

Liam. Done.


----------



## Matt Valenti

I've tagged and 'liked' quite a few, and will try to get through more tonight.

Much obliged to anyone who will do the same for my satirical novel http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008N17WYA

Please use these tags: Ronald Reagan, Newt Gingrich, Mitt Romney, Joe the Plumber, Sarah Palin, church and state, republican, Wall Street, Founding Father, political satire, Aristophanes, Dionysus, election, mythology, comedy

Thank you!


----------



## alextaylorwolfe

This thread is impossible to follow. :] Too fast! Link and Tag overload!

I just spent an hour or so tagging, but under a different name/account. I'd appreciate some tags on my novel Sweetwater Springs.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005KYIZ76

Thanks.


----------



## RuthNestvold

All caught up again! Late happy birthday, Steve. @Abby: Used the tags for the poetry collection that you suggested and voted down the inappropriate one.

Please note: I've changed some of the tags for _Yseult, Shadow of Stone, The Future Imperfect_, and _Looking Through Lace_, so I'd be very grateful if anyone would be willing to redo their tags for those books using the TT method. Thanks in advance!

My books and preferred tags:

"Shadow of Stone": arthurian legend, iseult, pendragon chronicles, isolde, epic fantasy, king arthur, historical fantasy, arthurian saga, king arthur legends, isolde, historical fiction, arthurian romance, king arthur books, arthurian historical fiction, dark ages fantasy
http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Stone-Pendragon-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B0088ZJZBO/

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": arthurian legend, iseult, pendragon chronicles, isolde, arthurian, epic fantasy, king arthur, historical fantasy, arthurian saga, king arthur legends, tristan and isolde, isolde, historical fiction, arthurian romance, tristan and iseult
http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/

"The Future, Imperfect: Short Stories": science fiction, near-future, cyberpunk, dystopia, dystopian, near future, dystopian fiction, short stories, apocalypse, post apocalyptic fiction, apocalyptic books, dystopian books
http://www.amazon.com/Future-Imperfect-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B007JBG84U/

"Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, sci fi romance, novella, kindle, alien language, alien languages, soft sf, space adventure, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology
http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/

"Dragon Time and Other Stories": fantasy, fantasy short story, YA fantasy, dragons, witches, princess, fairy tales, young adult, historical fantasy, magic, kindle
http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Time-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B006UMIU8G/

"Never Ever After": fantasy, fantasy short story, fairy tales, celtic, legends, revisionist fairy tales, irish legends, Cinderella, Faerie, short stories
http://www.amazon.com/Never-Ever-After-Stories-ebook/dp/B0072V9HDQ/


----------



## Misha Crews

Caught up to here! Welcome new folks! 

@abbycake - I re-tagged with correct tags, and voted down all the inappropriate ones.

I would love some likes and tags for my new book:

*Still Waters* http://www.amazon.com/Still-Waters-ebook/dp/B008OM28RY/?tag=kbpst-20

*tags:* 1950s, interracial romance, romance, virginia, washington dc, historical fiction, romantic suspense, family, secret baby, navy


----------



## A. Rosaria

Tagged...


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

Everyone who posted since my last post has been tagged. Your turn!


----------



## Todd Thorne

Caught up again.



RuthNestvold said:


> Please note: I've changed some of the tags for _Yseult, Shadow of Stone, The Future Imperfect_, and _Looking Through Lace_, so I'd be very grateful if anyone would be willing to redo their tags for those books using the TT method. Thanks in advance!


Done, Ruth.

@abbycake - I also re-tagged and then voted down the undesired ones.


----------



## Carolyn Evans-Dean

I'm back again! I will be catching up this evening. Thank you in advance for tagging the books in my signature. The existing tags will be fine.

WHEW!! I've got my work cut out for me!


Oops... I almost forgot! Congratulations to all of the newly published authors! 

Edited to add: Matt Valenti, your book description is a hoot! I'm might have to download so that I can read it when I actually have some time to do so! It sounds about as irreverent as something that Carl Hiaasen would write!


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.  I used tags as requested.  Thanks all.


----------



## Amyshojai

Whew...all caught up after my Internet went down Monday. Talk about withdrawal....


----------



## Matt Valenti

Many thanks to everyone for the likes and tags.

I went back through several weeks of posts and liked and tagged everyone.  I saw lots of good stuff, and will keep checking back for more.  It's been fun and a great learning experience for a complete newbie like me.

And thanks to Carolyn Evans-Dean for your kind words about my book's description. I'm a fan of Hiassen so you totally made my day.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Istvan Szabo, Ifj
Matt Valenti
alextaylorwolfe
RuthNestvold


----------



## bellamedia

Hey everyone, I'm new here and will be spending the morning doing some tagging.

Please tag my new book with the following:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008YK51Y8

TAGS:

dog training, dogs, puppy training, training, dog training books, how to train puppy, new puppy,
dog obedience, positive dog training, dog tricks, obedience training, puppies

Thanks


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Bellamedia, welcome to the thread! Looks like a fun book. I'm a big fan of clicker training, too. *s* All caught up to here--


----------



## Bookrecruiter

I have new books to add to the mix...

Yes, I am in the process of tagging back 5 pages too.

9th graders http://www.amazon.com/Recruited-Football-Scholarship-Graders-ebook/dp/B008YNLWXY
college football, football recruiting, football, 9th grade, football scholarship

10th graders http://www.amazon.com/Recruited-Football-Scholarship-Graders-ebook/dp/B0091NNTLE
college football, football recruiting,football,10th grade, football scholarship

11th graders http://www.amazon.com/Recruited-Football-Scholarship-Graders-ebook/dp/B0091NNUD6/
college football, football recruiting, football, 11th grade, football scholarship, high school football

12th graders http://www.amazon.com/Recruited-Football-Scholarship-Graders-ebook/dp/B0091XZD18/
college football,football recruiting,football,12th grade,football scholarship,how to get a football scholarship,high school football

Thank you


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones. All caught up.


----------



## Bookrecruiter

Todd Thorne said:


> Caught up. Many thanks to all the 'regulars' who highlight when they've got a new book to tag. It really helps to cut down on the clickfest.
> 
> Aaron, I spotted a handful of stray tags for your 4th book. If you want any of them actually voted down, just say the word and ID which ones are the baddies. Besides getting the tags you want, the folks on this thread can also help drive down visibility on the ones that you don't.


How does the highlighting work?


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

I'm all caught up. Everyone who has posted since my previous post has been tagged. Now it's your turn!


----------



## LarryWilmot

I've been tagging folks using the "TT" function, which works great and is a lot quicker than I thought it would be.  I'd be much obliged if you guys would tag mine with. Disney, Magic Kingdom, diary, Epcot, Animal Kingdom etc.

Cheers Larry.


----------



## Nova_Implosion

Getting everybody from 1070 and up


----------



## A. Rosaria

Caught up.


----------



## Skyler West

Can I just ask before I post tags for my book, do I need to give you the .co.uk and .com amazon links to my books, or does tagging only one of them cover the others, too? Thanks.


----------



## liam.judge

Skyler West said:


> Can I just ask before I post tags for my book, do I need to give you the .co.uk and .com amazon links to my books, or does tagging only one of them cover the others, too? Thanks.


Welcome to the forum. When i clicked on on your forum signature, i could see the U.S. and U.K. links. 
Both need to be tagged seperately though.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

bellamedia
gururecruiter
LarryWilmot


----------



## liam.judge

Can anyone new or who hasn't tagged my book yet, go to this link and copy & paste these new tags for me?:

http://amzn.to/Q8H1QM

money, What is accounting, What is equity, Financial services, Personal loans, Financial planner, Financial advisor,
Wealth management, Debt consolidation, Financial advisors, About personal finance, Finance personal,
What is personal finance, Consolidation loan


----------



## Skyler West

Not really sure if these tags are good ones, but here they are nonetheless. If people could tag my UK and US store version of the book I'd love it.

TAGS: debut novel,thriller,thriller novel,thrillers,fast paced,exciting,homeless,new releases,suspense,suspense thriller,aggression, guardianship,daughter,skyler west,kindle

Both US and UK stores linked in my author profile http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B00916EZCI

Or here below:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00916EZCI/?tag=kbpst-20
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00916EZCI/?tag=kindleboards-21

Thanks everyone. I'll tag 5 pages back


----------



## Ciye Cho

Hi everyone 

Could you folks tag my book with the following tags?:
*
ya fantasy, young adult, young adult fantasy, mermaid, mermaids, fantasy, mermen, teen, ya fantasy romance, ya fiction*
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008G07DWO/

_Edit: I've gone back 5 pages and done tagging from that point up to now._

Cheers,
Ciye


----------



## J.L. McPherson

OK, going back 5 pages and getting started. New release, I need tags ! thanks.


----------



## alextaylorwolfe

I have to admit - catching up was easier than I expected.  Especially with the TT function.


----------



## Todd Thorne

Caught up again for today.



gururecruiter said:


> How does the highlighting work?


I didn't mean to make it sound fancy, Anna. I was referring to when authors call out they have new books to tag and even list those links on top or separately. Which you did. And it helped!


----------



## VMendy

Thanks for tagging mine! Heading back to do more!
Vickie
PS-Jay Nichols- Funny "About the Author" 

http://amzn.com/B008QNJL1C

halloween, halloween costumes, play on words, humor, costumes, halloween party, seasonal, jumping in mud puddles, play on words halloween costumes, puns, idioms,

http://amzn.com/B008IFW8Q8

60's, biography, humorous memoir, memoirs, book recommendation, childhood, essay, humorous essay, jumping in mud puddles, West Virginia, ebook, kindle, funny memoir,


----------



## Tess St John

Lots of new taggers...welcome, all!

I'm caught up and thanks for the tags back...they're in my siggy!


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up to here. Dang, "The Gorge" is definitely on my TBR list, sounds terrific!


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up. Thanks for your tags and likes.


----------



## martyinmaui

Caught up again ... sincere _mahalo_ to those who have tagged/liked my books 

http://www.amazon.com/Inspirational-Words-Wisdom-Challenging-ebook/dp/B007WZ5NEY/

http://www.amazon.com/Stepping-Stones-Greater-Resilience-ebook/dp/B007VEU8FU

Have a great week!


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

I'm caught up.

I would appreciate tags on all of my books. The paperback of The Dead Have Ruled.... went on sale this morning. It could REALLY use some tags: 
http://www.amazon.com/Dead-Have-Ruled-Earth-Years/dp/1478340029/ref=cm_cmu_up_thanks_hdr

Thanks!


----------



## smilerrossy

Have tagged and liked the posts above and still working my way backwards

Can I get tagged and like

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Vengeance-Thorns-Needles-ebook/dp/B008732YPQ/ref=zg_bstf_362283031_79


----------



## J.L. McPherson

Amyshojai said:


> Caught up to here. Dang, "The Gorge" is definitely on my TBR list, sounds terrific!


Finally caught up. Thanks for the kind words, Amy !


----------



## Jena H

Caught up to here. Welcome, newbies. 

Also, the Timekeepers book in my signature is the ebook, so I'm listing my paperback version here for some tag love. Existing tags are fine.

http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Revolutionary-J-Y-Harris/dp/1469933314/

Thanks, all.


----------



## A. Rosaria

Caught up.


----------



## Skyler West

Tagged everyone from 5 pages back. Enjoy! 

Thank you for the tags. Unfortunately, everyone seems to have just clicked my US store link and tagged there. My UK store only has my original tags. If you could add some to my UK store, I'd really appreciate it.

*SELECT AND COPY ALL THE TAGS BELOW, THEN CLICK THE LINKS, WAIT FOR PAGE TO LOAD THEN QUICKLY PRESS 'T' TWICE. PASTE THE TAGS INTO THE BOX THAT APPEARS AND CLICK SAVE. JOB DONE. THANKS.*

*TAGS:* debut novel,thriller,thriller novel,thrillers,fast paced,exciting,homeless,new releases,suspense,suspense thriller,aggression, guardianship,daughter,skyler west,kindle

*UK *http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00916EZCI/?tag=kindleboards-21

*US *http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00916EZCI/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## E.M. Leya

Have a great week everyone. Thanks for tags.


----------



## Caddy

DO NOT TAG BY CLICKING ON MY BOOKS IN MY SIGNATURE. I WILL LIST MY TAGS IN ANOTHER POST

1. Guru recruiter, you only have 1 working link in your post.

2. For those asking for UK tags, this is a US thread. There is a separate thread for UK. The reason you don't get many UK tags here is most of us don't buy on the UK thread and so we cannot tag there.

3. I have been watching my tags for a month. I have tagged dozens and dozens of new people, yet the tags I have requested have only gone up by 2. TWO! Why can't you read posts and follow the directions? That is the purpose of tagging, to give the people particiapting the tags they request, not the ones you decide to click on.

4. I DO NOT WANT THE TAGS THAT SHOW UP AT THE FIRST 15 ON MY BOOK PAGES! (AT LEAST ON SOME OF THEM) I DO WANT THE TAGS THAT I LIST AND REQUEST! THAT MEANS YOU MUST FOLLOW DIRECTIONS INSTEAD OF DECIDING TO JUST GO TO THE BOOK LINK AND CLICKING ON WHAT YOU FEEL LIKE!

I can't believe how many people cannot follow simple instructions. I truly can't. Everyone wants to get tags, but they don't want to give others the tags they are asking for. PLEASE STOP TAGGING MY BOOKS WITH TAGS YOU PICK AND USE THE ONES I PICK!!! THANK YOU!!!

Yes, I know this sounds bitchy. Do you know how frustrating and disappointing it is to take time away from writing to tag and tag and tag and still not get the tags YOU want?

Again, because people cannot seem to follow directions unless something is repeated several times, (and even not then) DO NOT CLICK ON MY BOOKS AND PICK THE FIRST TAGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caddy

All caught up. Welcome newbies. Congrats to those with new books. Thanks to the 2 people out of about 50 who actually followed my instrutions for giving me the tags and likes I wanted! The rest of you have actually done me a disaservice by tagging things I did not want any longer.

DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE OR THE TAGS I DON"T LIST BELOW. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!!

*Here is the copy and paste method for tagging:
1. Copy the list of tags (Please make sure you do not cut off part of the tags when you move your mouse.)
2. Go to the person's book's page:
3. Once you're at the page type "t" twice, quickly. This will bring up a dialog box that says "tag this product" at the top, with a field that says "your tags."
4. Paste the copied list into that box and click on "save tags."Thank you for tagging and liking:*

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-Gastien/dp/1477495592

drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777

family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

Please vote down: historical romance

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X

french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland

DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE OR TAGS THAT I DON"T LIST ABOVE. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!!


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the new ones.


----------



## Easy-Read

I've tagged and liked from page 1070 over two days since I'm new. Whew! I have to say that the pages do get easier the more you do. I'll have to go and set up my tags for my books now.

I have to say that the 'TT' instead of clicking individual tags makes the tagging a lot easier. This is especially true for newbies who have to do an awful lot of tagging

DDark I've added. "Urban Paranormal Romance" and "Urban fantasy romance"

I'm off for some cheesecake and a break.

Pete


----------



## J.L. McPherson

Yeah, somebody has tagged me with, Mermaids and teen YA and some other irrelevant crap. Please don't do that... Thanks.


----------



## alextaylorwolfe

Jason L. McPherson said:


> Yeah, somebody has tagged me with, Mermaids and teen YA and some other irrelevant crap. Please don't do that... Thanks.


If you post what you DON'T want as tags, I'll be happy to 'vote down' those tags. I voted down the Mermaids and teen YA.


----------



## J.L. McPherson

alextaylorwolfe said:


> If you post what you DON'T want as tags, I'll be happy to 'vote down' those tags. I voted down the Mermaids and teen YA.


Thanks ! Pretty much everything after, Page Turner. The mermaid and mermen, any YA tags and fantasy tags are not relevant at all. Much appreciated !


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up. Thanks for your tags and likes.


----------



## kahuna

Matt Valenti
alextalorwolfe
Bellamelwa
guru recruiter
Carry Wilmont
Slayter West
Ciye Cho
Jason McPherason
Della Bellatour

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Ascentii Phoenix

Hello everyone,

Thank you for all the tags ahead of time. I'm still working through to get to all of you.


----------



## EmilyAShaffer

Hi Everyone,

I'm all caught up tagging and liking, since my last post.

I appreciate any tags and "likes" for my novel "That Time of the Month"

Tags: chick lit, romance, funny, humor, humorous, humorous romance, romantic comedy, kindle, contemporary romance, fiction, women's fiction

http://www.amazon.com/That-Time-Month-ebook/dp/B008CUGYOG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1344816236&sr=8-1&keywords=that+time+of+the+month

Thanks!


----------



## Senseidoji

Just noticed that two of my tags and my likes have gone to and over 100. Thanks everyone, and keep 'em coming.


----------



## Varian M.

New here. Just a few days ago realized what tags do, makes me feel silly seeing as how I've tagged items on amazon for years here and there.

Spent most the day tagging from page 1070 to now. (Was kind of neat to see almost a full new page appear after I started.)

I would really appreciate these tags on my book:

action adventure, action, first person, travel, fiction, science fiction, post-apocalyptic, romance, survival, dystopian, apocalyptic, mutants, stasis, apocalyptic-fiction, fiction

http://www.amazon.com/Their-Journey-ebook/dp/B008BYHI20/


----------



## Quiss

Hi, what fun on a cloudy evening. 
Please tag. Please "like". (does "like" actually work?)

Q.


----------



## Easy-Read

Caught up from when I was here Yesterday. It's amazing how quickly this list grows!

I would appreciate likes and tags on the following books. I thank you all in advance.

*Traditional Chinese Medicine*
http://www.amazon.com/Traditional-Chinese-Medicine-ebook/dp/B008HRQVZ6
*Tags:* traditional chinese medicine, chinese medicine, alternative medicine, acupuncture, herbal medicine, herbal remedies, alternative therapies, medicine herbs, Chinese medicine for beginners, Chinese medicine for fertility, Chinese herbs, natural remedies, herbalism, herbs, natural cures

*Diabetic Cookbook: Beginners Guide to Diabetic Meals*
http://www.amazon.com/Diabetic-Cookbook-Beginners-Includes-ebook/dp/B008URBRWK
*Tags:* diabetes diet, diabetic diet, diabetic meals, diabetes, diabetes cookbook, diabetic cookbook, diabetes management, diabetes cure, diabetes control, diabetes cooking, diabetes care, diabetes diet plan, diabetes foods, diabetes meal plan, diabetes for dummies

*Tarot for Beginners*
http://www.amazon.com/Tarot-Beginners-Your-Future-ebook/dp/B005S3LAH6
*Tags:* beginners tarot, learn tarot, tarot for beginners, learning tarot, tarot card reading, tarot cards for dummies, tarot meanings, Tarot, tarot cards, tarot spreads, tarot card meanings, tarot reading, tarot basics, fortune telling, divination

*Wicca for Beginners*
http://www.amazon.com/Wicca-Beginners-Spelling-Doreen-ebook/dp/B005Z1QMII
*Tags:* spells for beginners, wicca for beginners, witchcraft spell books, witchcraft spells, wiccan spells, Wicca, wicca for dummies, wicca and witchcraft for dummies, wicca books, wicca course, wicca guide, wicca handbook, paganism, witchcraft, occult


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Skyler West
Ciye Cho
Jason L. McPherson
NoahMullette-Gillman (new paperback book)
smilerrossy
Easy-Read
Varian M.

DDark: I added the "Urban Paranormal Romance" and "Urban fantasy romance" tags to your books

Bella Delatour: I tagged your books. 
You can vote down unwanted tags by disagreeing with them (click on "agree with these tags?", then vote them down)

Quiss: I tagged your book. Y
You asked if the "like" button works, i heard it can help bring more potential customers to your amazon page.

Caught up with everyone else.


----------



## liam.judge

Can anyone new or who hasn't tagged my book yet, go to this link and copy & paste these new tags for me?:

http://amzn.to/Q8H1QM

money, What is accounting, What is equity, Financial services, Personal loans, Financial planner, Financial advisor,
Wealth management, Debt consolidation, Financial advisors, About personal finance, Finance personal,
What is personal finance, Consolidation loan


----------



## Bella Delatour

Thank you to those who tagged my books. 

*Apologies to Caddy* for not realising that there is a UK specific thread. Will go off and search for it.

You did sound a little bitchy but it is completely understandable. It takes a lot of time to tag other people's books and when you don't get the ones you have requested it is a pain in the arse. 

Thank you for the TT tip. This makes the process quicker so I was able to copy and paste the tags into Amazon UK.

*Liam.judge *- Thanks for the info about voting down tags. I am unable to do the US ones so will add this info next time I add my links.

Happy Tagging!

Bella xx


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up! I dont know if it was just me but for a while this evening, I couldnt see the thread. I wonder if it's when people where typing replies. Anyhow, back now, so all's OK.

G x


----------



## VictoriaV

Hello USA Taggers!

I am so happy to have discovered this link. I am looking for tags for my USA link. In exchange I will tag in UK.

http://www.amazon.com/Sleepover-Perfect-Slumber-Friendships-ebook/dp/B0092TNRYQ/

*Here are my tags:*

party favors, party invitations, sleepover games, sleepover party, slumber party, vicky virgo, games for girls, party for girls, sleepover books, sleepover books for girls, sleepover girls, sleepover party ideas, slumber party games, friendships, sleepover party supplies

Thank you very much.
*
I have tagged the following people:
*
Kahuna
Caddy Rowland
M Scarsbrook
Liam Judge
Alextaylorwolfe
Quiss
Skylar West
Emily Shaffer
Varian M
Easy Read

There were a couple of people who had no tags on their UK books. It is easy to click the "agree with tags" if they already exist but if they don't, well.......?

Thank you for tagging my book. Happy Selling.

Vicky


----------



## Jena H

Tagged up again.

*NEWBIES:* Please note that many of us can't tag UK books. I have a UK account, but can't tag, guess it's because I haven't bought anything from there. Also, please note that _we do not make up tags_ to put in your book. If there are tags there, we will use those unless directed otherwise. So it's helpful to put your desired tags in your post, at least at first, and once they're attached, they'll rack up.

Thanks. Back in a few days.


----------



## J.L. McPherson

Done to this point ! Thanks.


----------



## Misha Crews

Hi there! Happy Tuesday. Welcome, new folks! 

I've caught up tagging to here, and would love some likes and tags for my books:

*STILL WATERS: * http://www.amazon.com/Still-Waters-ebook/dp/B008OM28RY/
*easy tags:* 1950s, interracial romance, romance, virginia, washington dc, historical fiction, romantic suspense, family, navy, secret baby

*HER SECRET BODYGUARD:* http://www.amazon.com/Her-Secret-Bodyguard-ebook/dp/B004GKMPSK/
*easy tags:* action, contemporary fiction, kindle, love, fiction, romantic suspense, bodyguard, hollywood, women, beach, organized crime

*AMAZON AUTHOR PAGE: * http://www.amazon.com/Misha-Crews/e/B003ZNE5P0/

Thanks everyone! Be back in a few days.


----------



## Amyshojai

VictoriaV said:


> Hello USA Taggers!
> 
> There were a couple of people who had no tags on their UK books. It is easy to click the "agree with tags" if they already exist but if they don't, well.......?
> 
> Vicky


Hi Vicky, I've tagged your US book--I can't tag UK ones. And just an FYI...clicking "agree with tags" does NOT tag a book, that's not helpful for tagging. *gentle smile* Instead, you can hit "TT" to open the tag window and highlight/drag the existing tags into the box and save. Or you can copy/paste requested tags.

All caught up to here.


----------



## marshacanham

Would love some tagging and liking for The Dragon Tree http://www.amazon.com/The-Dragon-Tree-ebook/dp/B008OM83CS

(I've gone back three pages worth...sheesh, this list moves along fast! LOL)


----------



## kahuna

Victoria V
Easty_Read
Quiss
Barian M.

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## liam.judge

Bella Delatour: No prob, if you list the tags you don't want, i can go to the U.S. page & vote them down for you.

VictoriaV: Thanks for tagging my book, i tagged your's also.

marshacanham: I tagged your book.


----------



## liam.judge

Can anyone new or who hasn't tagged my book yet, go to this link & copy & paste these new tags for me?:

http://amzn.to/Q8H1QM

money, What is accounting, What is equity, Financial services, Personal loans, Financial planner, Financial advisor,
Wealth management, Debt consolidation, Financial advisors, About personal finance, Finance personal,
What is personal finance, Consolidation loan


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught with new books.


----------



## FH

all tagged up to date. huge thank you for all your tags so far.

BTW if you want UK tags please post your links on the UK tag thread and i will tag UK editions from there.

*PROLOGUE:*

http://amzn.com/B008VSW99S

TAGS:

action adventure, sas, special forces, modern warfare, black ops, military, military fiction, sniper, war, navy seals, action thriller, world war 3, ghost recon, military thriller, military fiction

http://amzn.com/1479143499

TAGS:

action adventure, action thriller, battlefield, black ops, call of duty, military, military fiction, modern warfare, navy seals series, nuclear war, page turner, sas, series, special forces

*INCEPTION:*

http://amzn.com/B0092UTOGU

TAGS:

action, action adventure, action thriller, adventure, sas, black ops, modern warfare, special forces, war, military, military fiction, call of duty, navy seals, battlefield, nuclear war

*KILLER HEELS*

http://amzn.com/B008M2E4SC

crime thriller, crime novel, female protagonist, female killers, louboutin, chihuahua, kindle book, kgb, female serial killer, heist, hitman, international thriller, hit man

Many thanks for all your tags.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up! 

Martha Canham - went along your signature line tagging (as I usually do) and your books look so awesome I ended up downloading one! 

Grace x


----------



## markedwardhall

I went back five pages and tagged and liked all the newbies since my last visit. Reciprocal tags are appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## marshacanham

Grace Elliot said:


> Caught up!
> 
> Martha Canham - went along your signature line tagging (as I usually do) and your books look so awesome I ended up downloading one!
> 
> Grace x


Thank you Grace!

LOL I do the sig line thing too...easiest way unless it's a specific request. Plus I'm always nosey about covers.


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

I just tagged everyone who posted since my last post. Tags on all my books are appreciated!


----------



## Guest

Tagged everyone. Please tag and like

*COPY THE TAGS BELOW AND PASTE INTO THE TAG BOX THEN CLICK ADD*
billionaire romance, billionaire erotica, alpha male, erotic romance, bdsm, erotica, dominated by the billionaire, forced seduction, erotica series, explicit sex, light bdsm, erotic short story, erotic fiction, explicit erotica

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008XL0UGM/


----------



## ProKindler

I hope to get some likes and tags back:

red phoenix, bdsm, explicit sex, erotica, adult stories, explicit erotica, sex slave, erotic fiction, erotica adult, sex stories, erotic romance, submission, sexual fantasies, erotica series, erotic short story

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008PN1FYY/

Thanks


----------



## Senseidoji

Up to date.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Bella Delatour said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have realised that someone has added tags that are irrelevant and misleading to my books. I don't know if there is a way to get rid of them is there? My stories are contemporary erotica and someone has tagged charleston romance or something like that.
> 
> Oh well....
> 
> Here are my books and tags:
> 
> USA
> http://www.amazon.com/The-House-Lake-Couples-ebook/dp/B008SMSWOI/
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-House-Lake-Couples-ebook/dp/B008WAWC7Y/
> 
> Many thanks in advance.
> 
> Bella
> xxx
> 
> Ta.
> 
> x


Your third book has only two tags and one is 'morning rump' -- should that be 'morning romp'? The former kinda fits in a weird way and perhaps perverted way, but ...

Anyway, Caught up once again

My books (and I should have a new one up relatively soon):

http://www.amazon.com/Enemy-of-Korgan-ebook/dp/B007F2VAS2
science fiction, scifi, betrayal, spy, adventure, action, undercover, speculative fiction, sci-fi, sf, loyalty

http://www.amazon.com/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasting-ebook/dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## RTutty

Hi all, I'm all up to date since my last post.

If you'd be so kind, please tag my ebook with the following:

guitar, guitar instruction, singing, singer-songwriter, learning, learning through music, instruments, guitar hero, tuition, rock, rock band, rock music, acoustic, acoustic guitar, acoustic guitars

UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008JYCW0K/
US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008JYCW0K

Thanks ever so much. Keep posting your books and I'll happily tag them for you!


----------



## liam.judge

Still caught up.


----------



## Wyatt North

Catching up... would folks mind tagging my newest book (which is currently free) - The Life and Prayers of Saint Michael the Archangel?

I also just reworked the series covers --



Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your new one tagged, Wyatt. All caught up.


----------



## Easy-Read

Caught up.

Thank you everyone for liking and tagging my book. It is much appreciated

*
Traditional Chinese Medicine*
http://www.amazon.com/Traditional-Chinese-Medicine-ebook/dp/B008HRQVZ6
*Tags:* traditional chinese medicine, chinese medicine, alternative medicine, acupuncture, herbal medicine, herbal remedies, alternative therapies, medicine herbs, Chinese medicine for beginners, Chinese medicine for fertility, Chinese herbs, natural remedies, herbalism, herbs, natural cures

*
Diabetic Cookbook: Beginners Guide to Diabetic Meals*
http://www.amazon.com/Diabetic-Cookbook-Beginners-Includes-ebook/dp/B008URBRWK
*Tags:* diabetes diet, diabetic diet, diabetic meals, diabetes, diabetes cookbook, diabetic cookbook, diabetes management, diabetes cure, diabetes control, diabetes cooking, diabetes care, diabetes diet plan, diabetes foods, diabetes meal plan, diabetes for dummies

*Tarot for Beginners*
http://www.amazon.com/Tarot-Beginners-Your-Future-ebook/dp/B005S3LAH6
*Tags:* beginners tarot, learn tarot, tarot for beginners, learning tarot, tarot card reading, tarot cards for dummies, tarot meanings, Tarot, tarot cards, tarot spreads, tarot card meanings, tarot reading, tarot basics, fortune telling, divination

*Wicca for Beginners*
http://www.amazon.com/Wicca-Beginners-Spelling-Doreen-ebook/dp/B005Z1QMII
*Tags: *spells for beginners, wicca for beginners, witchcraft spell books, witchcraft spells, wiccan spells, Wicca, wicca for dummies, wicca and witchcraft for dummies, wicca books, wicca course, wicca guide, wicca handbook, paganism, witchcraft, occult


----------



## A. Rosaria

All caught up. 

I got a few new additions added to my signature.


----------



## Tess St John

Bella...quite a few of your books don't have any tags...Also, do you want the tags you have listed on all your books Those aren't really the ones on the books that do have tags.

I'm caught up with everyone else.


----------



## lionelsnod

Finishing up with going 5 pages back. Glad to be on board. I will keep at it and current. Thanks everyone.

Lionel and the Golden Rule tags: childrens books, life lessons, magic, childrens literature, adventure, baseball, chapter book, morals, didactic, kindle book, golden rule, paul r hewlett, bullying US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006MYOY3W 
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lionels-Adventure-Lionel-Golden-ebook/dp/B006MYOY3W/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1346507847&sr=1-1

Lionel Turns the Other Cheek tags: childrens books, magic, adventure, childrens literature, life lessons, morals, chapter book, kindle, summer camp, didactic, bullying, paul r hewlett US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007JR00FC/?tag=kbpst-20
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lionels-Grand-Adventure-Lionel-ebook/dp/B007JR00FC/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1346507917&sr=1-1
Thanks for the tips on pasting these tags!!


----------



## thedragonchild "L&#039;Poni Baldwin"

I'm back again! I'll get to tagging everyone's again. I'd like a few tags on Tarnished: Link removed. Looks like Amazon is going to allow the original book back into the store.

"Space Dragons," "Alien Dragons," "Dragons," "Cicadas," "short stories," "poetry," "dragon romance," "science fiction," "apocalypse," "dystopian," "anime" "intelligent sf" and any other tag on there.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new ones!


----------



## goodasyou

I'd appreciate your likes, in particular!

My preferred tags are:

civil rights, family, family relationships, gay and lesbian, gay marriage, human rights, humor, lgbt, marriage, nonfiction, politics

http://www.amazon.com/Its-Choice-Zygote-Chose-Balls/dp/0615574548/ref=tmm_pap_title_0
http://www.amazon.com/Choice-Zygote-Chose-Balls-ebook/dp/B008BKZF7E/

-Jeremy


----------



## Jena H

Caught up since last time.  Welcome newcomers!  (And I see Senseidoji got a new cover.)


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

thedragonchild "Nipaporn Baldwin" said:


> I'm back again! I'll get to tagging everyone's again. I'd like a few tags on Tarnished: http://www.amazon.com/Tarnished-Broken-Dragons-Stories-ebook/dp/B008O1ZEYE
> 
> "Space Dragons," "Alien Dragons," "Dragons," "Cicadas," "short stories," "poetry," "dragon romance," "science fiction," "apocalypse," "dystopian," "anime" "intelligent sf" and any other tag on there.


Please don't put quotation marks around each separate tag. If you just list them separated by commas, we can do a cut and paste e.g.: Space Dragons, Alien Dragons, Dragons, Cicadas, short stories, poetry, dragon romance, science fiction, apocalypse, dystopian, anime intelligent sf

much easier that way.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up again!

Thanks for the tags and likes back!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged everything new!

-------------------

For any new people:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia
The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia


----------



## FH

and up to date again.


----------



## MacMill

Up to date. I have liked and tagged everybody from page 1074, including (I had the rest already tagged):

martinfreddyhansen
goodasyou
thedragonchild "Nipaporn Baldwin"
lionelsnod
Jason L. McPherson
Misha Crews
marshacanham
bellefowler
Prokindler
D.A. Boulter --> All your books
RTutty
Wyatt North
Easy-Read--> All your books
A. Rosaria
Bella Delatour--> All your books. By the way, you use the tags "erotik", erotika, etc with a K. I don't know if you do it on purpose but in English it's spelled erotica, erotic, etc with a C.

VictoriaV
Quiss
Varian M.
EmilyAShaffer
Ascentii Phoenix

I have a new book. Please like and tag: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00938EF88/


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new books.


----------



## kahuna

lionel's nod

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Rose Archer

I like the idea of listing both US & UK links for everyone. UK authors, I'll tag your US pages. You can tag my UK page. What do you think?

Please "Like" and tag on my page. Thank you!

Are you new here? FYI, clicking "agree with these tags" does not add tags. Please copy the list of tags, open the Amazon book page, and hit the letter "T" on your keyboard twice (TT). This will bring up the tag window, where you can paste the tags easily and all at once. Thanks.

*Tags:*

erotic romance, erotica, futuristic, futuristic romance, sci-fi romance, science fiction romance, scifi romance, urban fantasy romance, cyberpunk, cyberpunk romance, book recommendations, urban fantasy erotica, sexy sci-fi

*US:* http://www.amazon.com/Hard-Wired-ebook/dp/B0091IBP7Y

*UK:* http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hard-Wired-ebook/dp/B0091IBP7Y

I've gone through 1068-1079 and caught up with new books & authors that I hadn't already tagged. (If you're not listed, then I've already done it.) I've added new "Liked" & tagged:

Jena H (all), Bella Delatour, Skyler West, Caddy, gururecruiter (all), LarryWilmot, Ciye Cho, Vickie Mendenhall, Tess St John, martyinmaui, NoahMullette-Gillman, DDark, kahuna, M. G. Scarsbrook, Matt Valenti, alextaylorwolfe, RuthNestvold, Misha Crews, E.M. Leya, Steve Vernon (all), Maya Cross, abbycake, Senseidoji, ashleypleases, leearco, ProKindler, bellefowler, Tom S. Figueiredo, JGreen20, Grace Elliot, markedwardhall (all), Todd Thorne (all), J. Jack Bergeron, Jeroen Steenbeeke, LTucker, Easy-Read, martinfreddyhansen, Aaron Vincent, sarahdalton, snedelton, ChrisAlmeida, jasonzc (all), melissalwebb (all), Jonathan Winn, june1781, Amyshojai, KidSlumber, Gabriel Beyers, Catherine Gardiner, mattcole, William Woodall (all), pamstucky, Harriet Schultz, Ed_ODell, A. Rosaria (all), Jason L. McPherson, alextaylorwolfe, lionelsnod, thedragonchild "Nipaporn Baldwin" (all), goodasyou, MacMill (all), marshacanham (all), RTutty, Wyatt North, Bella Delatour, Ascentii Phoenix, EmilyAShaffer, Varian M., Quiss, VictoriaV.

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you tagged, Rose.


----------



## Katie Salidas

Hey guys, I've got a new Kindle release out today. *Patience*. Could you help Like and Tag? 
Thanks in advance!! 
http://www.amazon.com/Patience-ebook/dp/B0094B6RNK/ref=sr_1_10?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1346430949&sr=1-10&keywords=willsin+rowe


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you tagged, Katie, congrats!


----------



## caleemlee

I'm working my way through the last 5 pages of tags. I'd love likes and tags for my latest children's book:
If I had a Little Boat
http://www.amazon.com/colorful-rhyming-picture-children-ebook/dp/B008B0OGJM

Thanks!


----------



## leearco

Caught up


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Wyatt North
A. Rosaria
lionelsnod
thedragonchild "Nipaporn Baldwin"
MacMill
Rose Archer
Katie Salidas
caleemlee


----------



## J.L. McPherson

Done, thanks for the tags !


----------



## Pauline Creeden

All Caught Up, 

Thanks for the mutual Tags!


----------



## sabrinasumsion

Pfew! That was a LOT of tagging! The list of people I tagged is REALLY long and I figure you don't want a novel here. Suffice it to say, if you're on the last 5 pages, I checked every book. I have liked and tagged (and corrected tags) on every book for which I could find a link.

Could ya'll share the love?

NEW: Aliens Are Real: Part 2 *US*: http://www.amazon.com/Aliens-Are-Real-Part-ebook/dp/B008TJB3SM/
*UK*: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aliens-Are-Real-Part-ebook/dp/B008TJB3SM/
*Tags*: sweet romance, sweet ya romance, ya sci-fi, ya science fiction, ya romance, ya fiction, aliens, aliens are real, regency romance, science fiction romance, sci fi romance, sweet science fiction romance, sweet sci-fi romance
This one is free right now, so grab a copy while you're there if you're so inclined. 

Aliens Are Real *US*: http://www.amazon.com/Aliens-Are-Real-Part-ebook/dp/B006SMPUNG
*UK*: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aliens-Are-Real-Part-ebook/dp/B006SMPUNG
*Tags*: sweet romance, sweet ya romance, ya sci-fi, ya science fiction, ya romance, ya fiction, aliens, aliens are real, regency romance, science fiction romance, sci fi romance, sweet science fiction romance, sweet sci-fi romance

Produce, Publish, Publicize *US*: http://www.amazon.com/Produce-Publish-Publicize-ebook/dp/B003OYIHKO
*UK*: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Produce-Publish-Publicize-ebook/dp/B003OYIHKO
*Tags*: authors, authorship, writing, writing skills, writing guides, writing reference, writing guide, writing how to, writers guides and markets, publishing, how to write, how to publish, marketing, promotion

Betsy's Breadbox *US*: http://www.amazon.com/Betsys-Breadbox-ebook/dp/B006ZFEL8G
*UK*: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Betsys-Breadbox-ebook/dp/B006ZFEL8G
*Tags*: horror, horror stories, short story, psychological, psychological thriller, murder, flash fiction, horror thriller, psychological horror, crime thriller, 99 cents kindle, 99 cents

I appreciate all of your help!


----------



## Cherise

I did my 5 pages, and I must say, the easiest and fastest way to do this is where you:

copy the tags,
hit the link to Amazon,
hit T T
paste the tags into the box that pops up,
and hit SAVE.

MY TAGS:
substitute teaching, high school, substitute, teacher books, classroom management, high school substitute, educational psychology, cherise kelley, substitute teacher s guide, book for substitute teacher, secondary education

MY LINK:
http://www.amazon.com/School-Substitute-Teachers-Guide-ebook/dp/B00942WYOA/


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

sabrinasumsion (new book)
Cherise Kelley


----------



## iksanivica

Hello 
Tagged about 30 books, please someone tag my books.

*MY BOOKS WHO ARE LOVE NEEDY*

Best Diet Plans Of The World
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0093CHNA6

50 Sex Tips for Men
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0093GL66Y

50 Weight Loss Tips for Aliens(just kidding)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0093CL0QE

*HOW TO TAG EASILY TIP*
Once On book page type "T T" quickly. 
It will open tagging pop-up type of window, 
- then Select text in blue (tags separated by commas) and 
- Paste it into tag box and 
- click Tag button. 
Done !

Thanx All


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Not many to catch up on today.

I help with consulting and marketing on this one if you all could give it some love, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with new ones, congrats to the new authors/books in the thread! FWIW the 50 Weight Loss Tips for Aliens had no tags indicated.


----------



## SherrillWillis

All caught up with likes and tags. Thanks in advance for doing the same to mine, especially the newest one which needs some love. I'll be back in a few days to get caught up again


----------



## Cassandra Blizzard

Here are a couple new ones:

Free YA and Fantasy Kindle Books [Kindle Edition] http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0094GU2KE

Best Indie Books Today [Kindle Edition] http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0093KV2RS

Snicks List Daily - Free Author Submitted Kindle Books [Kindle Edition] http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0093QPVI8

Thanks!


----------



## kahuna

caleemlee
sabriniasumsion
cherise kelley

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Todd Thorne

Ah, the joys of being caught up.

Here are tags for my books and much thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008PUMCTY
Science fiction, short story, strong woman, erotic, lust, denial, romance, tragic, tragedy, revenge, suicide mission, war, charity, cystic fibrosis, coming together

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006N83XMU
anthology, young adult, vr, virtual reality, teen, speculative fiction, science fiction, post-apocalyptic, monster, horror, fiction, dark fiction

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007BIG1WU
dark fantasy, folklore, horror, native american, paranormal, quilting, short story, spirit, strong women, suicide, tribal, death, speculative fiction, spirits

http://www.amazon.com/Game-Over-Extended-Edition-ebook/dp/B005702TYS/
young adult, science fiction, video games, virtual reality, teen, monster, horror, duel, short story, revenge, spiders, aliens


----------



## iksanivica

Caught up with new ones, heres my new book 
please tag

Feng Shui For Beginners 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0094S2RVE
feng shui, feng-shui, decoration, interior design, home decor, home improvement, home decorating, feng shui your life, fast feng shui for prosperity, prosperity, home


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones! All caught up.


----------



## A.S.K.

I know we go only 5 pages back but been away for a while and got so much love with tags/likes/yeses to my 1st 5 stars review so I went back from 1063 to 1080.

Thanks guys for the likes, tags and yeses to my 5 star review whiles I was away!

If you have'nt tagged/liked/yes'ed yet and want to, here are mine:

KINDLE:
http://amzn.to/JsJyOY
Please tag: astrology, horoscopes, zodiac, spirituality, relationships, new age

PAPERBACK:
http://amzn.to/NNvjrM
Please tag: astrology, horoscopes, zodiac, spirituality, relationships, new age


----------



## snedelton

DonnaFaz said:


> David, tagged both your books.
> 
> Eric, tagged both of yours, too. A quick explanation of tags: tags help customers find products. If a customer searches for books with 'female detectives' and your book has loads of 'female detective' tags, then your book will pop up higher on the list. Does this make sense? (If someone can explain it better...please do!  )
> 
> Kristie, I tagged your paperback (I've already tagged all your ebooks).
> 
> Everyone, thanks for the tags!
> 
> ~Donna~


Could you please tag and like mine? I'kk do the same for yours unless I already did them. Will check. Thx, Steven
http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## snedelton

DonnaFaz said:


> I've recently discovered how important tagging is in product placement and I am looking for authors who would be willing to tag my book, The Merry-Go-Round. Here's a link --> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002ZNJL78
> 
> I would be happy to reciprocate on both electronic and print books. I've read that the choice of tags is important. Amazon allows each tagger 15 tags per product. I would prefer the use of: romance, chick lit, women's fiction, fiction, contemporary romance...or you could just check the boxes of the tags I already have. Let me know which tags you'd like for me to use when I tag your book!
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Modified to add: *New to the thread? Jump to the most recent post and go back 5 pages, tagging all the books of each author who has posted a request for tags...then add your book to the thread, and check in often--every day, if possible-- to tag any new comers.*
> 
> Hi, I tagged and liked yours. Please do mine:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton
> http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton
> http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton
> http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton
> http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton
> 
> ~Donna~


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

I seem to be doing a lot more tagging than getting tagged.... but I guess that's just how it works!

Anyway, all caught up again.


----------



## snedelton

Kristie Leigh Maguire said:


> Thanks, everyone! I've tagged everyone who has listed up to here. After others add theirs, I will go and tag them.


Could you mine? I'll tag and like yours now...Thx, 
http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## snedelton

iksanivica said:


> Hello
> Tagged about 30 books, please someone tag my books.
> 
> *MY BOOKS WHO ARE LOVE NEEDY*
> 
> Best Diet Plans Of The World
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0093CHNA6
> 
> 50 Sex Tips for Men
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0093GL66Y
> 
> I'll tag yours now, could you please tag and like mine:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton
> http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton
> http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton
> http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton
> http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton
> 
> Thx, Steven
> 
> 50 Weight Loss Tips for Aliens(just kidding)
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0093CL0QE
> 
> *HOW TO TAG EASILY TIP*
> Once On book page type "T T" quickly.
> It will open tagging pop-up type of window,
> - then Select text in blue (tags separated by commas) and
> - Paste it into tag box and
> - click Tag button.
> Done !
> 
> Thanx All


----------



## snedelton

Hosanna said:


> Not many to catch up on today.
> 
> I help with consulting and marketing on this one if you all could give it some love, I'd appreciate it!


Please do mine, I did yours--like and tags:
http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton

Thx, Steven


----------



## Rose Archer

I like the idea of listing both US & UK links for everyone. UK authors, I'll tag your US pages. You can tag my UK page. What do you think?

Please "Like" and tag on my page. Thank you!

Are you new here? FYI, clicking "agree with these tags" does not add tags. Please copy the list of tags, open the Amazon book page, and hit the letter "T" on your keyboard twice (TT). This will bring up the tag window, where you can paste the tags easily and all at once. Thanks.

Tags:

erotic romance, erotica, futuristic, futuristic romance, sci-fi romance, science fiction romance, scifi romance, urban fantasy romance, cyberpunk, cyberpunk romance, book recommendations, urban fantasy erotica, sexy sci-fi

US: http://www.amazon.com/Hard-Wired-ebook/dp/B0091IBP7Y

UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hard-Wired-ebook/dp/B0091IBP7Y

Today's biggest winners were: Katie Salidas (you have gorgeous covers and I looked up all of your books, liked, and tagged them), caleemlee, Hosanna, Cherise Kelley, iksanivica, SherrillWillis, Cassandra Blizzard, iksanivica, A.S.K., NoahMullette-Gillman (somehow, I missed one).

>sabrinasumsion, I couldn't get Betsy's Breadbox to load. I liked and tagged everything else.

I'm caught up... for about a nanosecond.


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the new books.


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.  Such an exciting way to spend my Saturday evening!


----------



## mingjong

Just caught up the last 4 pages!

Appreciate some tags and Likes for my new book:
http://www.amazon.com/Free-Website-Traffic-Techniques-ebook/dp/B008QMSBX2/

Tags:
website traffic, increase website traffic, free website traffic, web traffic, website marketing, traffic, online marketing, online business, internet marketing, internet business, blogging, ecommerce, marketing, web marketing, marketing online






Thanks


----------



## Craig Allen

Hello all, it's been a while, but now I'm all caught up. Tagged a lot of new people.

I just released a new short novel and I'd appreciate some tags and likes:

http://amzn.com/B0091NUIVI

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jcfantasywriter

Hi,

My story collection could use some help.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008S63KJQ (Tales of Woe and Wonder)

Tags: fairy tales, fantasy, short stories, short story collection, fairy tale retellings, kindle book, vampire stories, young adult fantasy

Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## culpetm

Getting all caught up!


----------



## mattcole

All UPDATED!

http://www.amazon.com/Abode-of-The-Damned-ebook/dp/B007JRMW76/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1340117464&sr=1-4&keywords=matt+cole

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Drums-ebook/dp/B007JR04EO/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1340117464&sr=1-3&keywords=matt+cole

http://www.amazon.com/The-Blood-of-Cowards-ebook/dp/B007Q7G6B2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1340117464&sr=1-1&keywords=matt+cole


----------



## Caddy

All caught up. Welcome newbies. Congrats to those with new books. Thanks to the people who actually follow my instrutions for giving me the tags and likes I wanted!

DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE OR THE TAGS I DON"T LIST BELOW. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!!

*Here is the copy and paste method for tagging:
1. Copy the list of tags (Please make sure you do not cut off part of the tags when you move your mouse.)
2. Go to the person's book's page:
3. Once you're at the page type "t" twice, quickly. This will bring up a dialog box that says "tag this product" at the top, with a field that says "your tags."
4. Paste the copied list into that box and click on "save tags."Thank you for tagging and liking:*

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-Gastien/dp/1477495592

drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777

family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

Please vote down: historical romance

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X

french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland

 PLEASE!!!DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE OR TAGS THAT I DON"T LIST ABOVE. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!! DO NOT CLICK ON MY BOOKS IN SIGNATURE TO TAG! FOLLOW THE LINKS AND INSTRUCTIONS ABOVE! THANKS!!!


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up!!!  Lots of newbies...Welcome!

There is a separate UK thread if you want UK tags...

Thanks for tags back, they're in my siggy.


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the new books.


----------



## Quiss

Phew, this is becoming my Sunday morning second-cup-of coffee chore.
Nice way to check out blurbs while you're tagging ,though, so it's time well spent.

I could use a few more.


----------



## snedelton

Quiss said:


> Phew, this is becoming my Sunday morning second-cup-of coffee chore.
> Nice way to check out blurbs while you're tagging ,though, so it's time well spent.
> 
> I could use a few more.


I'll tag + like yours, please do mine, thx:

http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## snedelton

Amyshojai said:


> Caught up with the new books.


I'll tag and like yours. Please do mine, thx:
http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## Amyshojai

snedelton said:


> I'll tag and like yours. Please do mine, thx:
> http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton
> http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton
> http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton
> http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton
> http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


I've already tagged yours. *s* And FWIW you don't need to send a note to each individual person, just note if you have a new book since the last time you posted.


----------



## snedelton

Tess St John said:


> I'm caught up!!! Lots of newbies...Welcome!
> 
> There is a separate UK thread if you want UK tags...
> 
> Thanks for tags back, they're in my siggy.


OK, I did all yours, like + tag. Please do mine. Man--you're selling--congrats:
http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## snedelton

culpetm said:


> Getting all caught up!


I did yours, please do mine, like +tag, thx:
http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## snedelton

mattcole said:


> All UPDATED!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Abode-of-The-Damned-ebook/dp/B007JRMW76/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1340117464&sr=1-4&keywords=matt+cole
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Drums-ebook/dp/B007JR04EO/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1340117464&sr=1-3&keywords=matt+cole
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Blood-of-Cowards-ebook/dp/B007Q7G6B2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1340117464&sr=1-1&keywords=matt+cole


Matt, I did yours, please do mine. Thx:
http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## snedelton

jcfantasywriter said:


> Hi,
> 
> My story collection could use some help.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008S63KJQ (Tales of Woe and Wonder)
> 
> Tags: fairy tales, fantasy, short stories, short story collection, fairy tale retellings, kindle book, vampire stories, young adult fantasy
> 
> Thanks for your assistance.


Did yours, please do mine, tag + likes, thx:
http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## snedelton

Craig Allen said:


> Hello all, it's been a while, but now I'm all caught up. Tagged a lot of new people.
> 
> I just released a new short novel and I'd appreciate some tags and likes:
> 
> http://amzn.com/B0091NUIVI
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Craig, just finished yours, please do mine-tags+likes. Thx:
http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## snedelton

mingjong said:


> Just caught up the last 4 pages!
> 
> Appreciate some tags and Likes for my new book:
> http://www.amazon.com/Free-Website-Traffic-Techniques-ebook/dp/B008QMSBX2/
> 
> Tags:
> website traffic, increase website traffic, free website traffic, web traffic, website marketing, traffic, online marketing, online business, internet marketing, internet business, blogging, ecommerce, marketing, web marketing, marketing online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did yours, please tag and like mine. Very interesting book, will look into it. Thx:
> http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton
> http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton
> http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton
> http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton
> http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton
> 
> Thanks


----------



## snedelton

Jena H said:


> Caught up again. Such an exciting way to spend my Saturday evening!


Jena, did yours. Please do mine. Thx:
http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## snedelton

Rose Archer said:


> I like the idea of listing both US & UK links for everyone. UK authors, I'll tag your US pages. You can tag my UK page. What do you think?
> 
> Please "Like" and tag on my page. Thank you!
> 
> Are you new here? FYI, clicking "agree with these tags" does not add tags. Please copy the list of tags, open the Amazon book page, and hit the letter "T" on your keyboard twice (TT). This will bring up the tag window, where you can paste the tags easily and all at once. Thanks.
> 
> Tags:
> 
> erotic romance, erotica, futuristic, futuristic romance, sci-fi romance, science fiction romance, scifi romance, urban fantasy romance, cyberpunk, cyberpunk romance, book recommendations, urban fantasy erotica, sexy sci-fi
> 
> US: http://www.amazon.com/Hard-Wired-ebook/dp/B0091IBP7Y
> 
> UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hard-Wired-ebook/dp/B0091IBP7Y
> 
> Today's biggest winners were: Katie Salidas (you have gorgeous covers and I looked up all of your books, liked, and tagged them), caleemlee, Hosanna, Cherise Kelley, iksanivica, SherrillWillis, Cassandra Blizzard, iksanivica, A.S.K., NoahMullette-Gillman (somehow, I missed one).
> 
> >sabrinasumsion, I couldn't get Betsy's Breadbox to load. I liked and tagged everything else.
> 
> I'm caught up... for about a nanosecond.


Did yours,Lisa, please do mine, tag and likes. Thx:
http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## snedelton

Rose Archer said:


> I like the idea of listing both US & UK links for everyone. UK authors, I'll tag your US pages. You can tag my UK page. What do you think?
> 
> Please "Like" and tag on my page. Thank you!
> 
> Are you new here? FYI, clicking "agree with these tags" does not add tags. Please copy the list of tags, open the Amazon book page, and hit the letter "T" on your keyboard twice (TT). This will bring up the tag window, where you can paste the tags easily and all at once. Thanks.
> 
> Tags:
> 
> erotic romance, erotica, futuristic, futuristic romance, sci-fi romance, science fiction romance, scifi romance, urban fantasy romance, cyberpunk, cyberpunk romance, book recommendations, urban fantasy erotica, sexy sci-fi
> 
> US: http://www.amazon.com/Hard-Wired-ebook/dp/B0091IBP7Y
> 
> UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hard-Wired-ebook/dp/B0091IBP7Y
> 
> Today's biggest winners were: Katie Salidas (you have gorgeous covers and I looked up all of your books, liked, and tagged them), caleemlee, Hosanna, Cherise Kelley, iksanivica, SherrillWillis, Cassandra Blizzard, iksanivica, A.S.K., NoahMullette-Gillman (somehow, I missed one).
> 
> >sabrinasumsion, I couldn't get Betsy's Breadbox to load. I liked and tagged everything else.
> 
> I'm caught up... for about a nanosecond.


Did yours, Rose, please do mine, tags + likes. Thx:
http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## snedelton

kahuna said:


> caleemlee
> sabriniasumsion
> cherise kelley
> 
> Tagged you.
> 
> Thanks, all, for all your tags.
> 
> Mine:
> 
> romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality
> 
> OK, I'll do yours now, please do mine, tags+likes. Thx:
> http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton
> http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton
> http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton
> http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton
> http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
> 
> Maruru,
> 
> Kahuna


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up.
Links in my signature line. 
thanks for the return tags and likes,
Grace x


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up. thanks for your tags and likes.


----------



## ProKindler

I hope to get some likes and tags back:

red phoenix, bdsm, explicit sex, erotica, adult stories, explicit erotica, sex slave, erotic fiction, erotica adult, sex stories, erotic romance, submission, sexual fantasies, erotica series, erotic short story

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008PN1FYY/

Thanks


----------



## Guest

Tagged everyone. Please tag and like

*COPY THE TAGS BELOW AND PASTE INTO THE TAG BOX THEN CLICK ADD*
billionaire romance, billionaire erotica, alpha male, erotic romance, bdsm, erotica, dominated by the billionaire, forced seduction, erotica series, explicit sex, light bdsm, erotic short story, erotic fiction, explicit erotica

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008XL0UGM/


----------



## Km Rockwood

iksanivica:

Your middle link doesn't work for me


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged up!

----------------------

Mine for the new people:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia
The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

iksanivica 
Hosanna
SherrillWillis
Cassandra Blizzard
iksanivica
Rose Archer
mingjong
Craig Allen
jcfantasywriter


----------



## liam.judge

Can anyone new or who hasn't tagged my book yet, go to this link & copy & paste these new tags for me?:

http://amzn.to/Q8H1QM

money, What is accounting, What is equity, Financial services, Personal loans, Financial planner, Financial advisor,
Wealth management, Debt consolidation, Financial advisors, About personal finance, Finance personal,
What is personal finance, Consolidation loan


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

All caught up. Your turn!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Still caught up! 
G x


----------



## Easy-Read

Caught up.

I couldn't seem to get the following two

http://www.amazon.com/Lavinias-Massage-Sessions-Collection-ebook/dp/B008DBBMKK/
Bella Delatour

50 Sex Tips for Men
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0093GL66Y
iksanivica

For those who haven't been on for a while, it may be worth your while pointing that out and asking people to tag.

Thank you everyone for liking and tagging my book. It is much appreciated

Traditional Chinese Medicine
http://www.amazon.com/Traditional-Chinese-Medicine-ebook/dp/B008HRQVZ6
Tags: traditional chinese medicine, chinese medicine, alternative medicine, acupuncture, herbal medicine, herbal remedies, alternative therapies, medicine herbs, Chinese medicine for beginners, Chinese medicine for fertility, Chinese herbs, natural remedies, herbalism, herbs, natural cures

Diabetic Cookbook: Beginners Guide to Diabetic Meals
http://www.amazon.com/Diabetic-Cookbook-Beginners-Includes-ebook/dp/B008URBRWK
Tags: diabetes diet, diabetic diet, diabetic meals, diabetes, diabetes cookbook, diabetic cookbook, diabetes management, diabetes cure, diabetes control, diabetes cooking, diabetes care, diabetes diet plan, diabetes foods, diabetes meal plan, diabetes for dummies

Tarot for Beginners
http://www.amazon.com/Tarot-Beginners-Your-Future-ebook/dp/B005S3LAH6
Tags: beginners tarot, learn tarot, tarot for beginners, learning tarot, tarot card reading, tarot cards for dummies, tarot meanings, Tarot, tarot cards, tarot spreads, tarot card meanings, tarot reading, tarot basics, fortune telling, divination

Wicca for Beginners
http://www.amazon.com/Wicca-Beginners-Spelling-Doreen-ebook/dp/B005Z1QMII
Tags: spells for beginners, wicca for beginners, witchcraft spell books, witchcraft spells, wiccan spells, Wicca, wicca for dummies, wicca and witchcraft for dummies, wicca books, wicca course, wicca guide, wicca handbook, paganism, witchcraft, occult


----------



## LarryWilmot

This is such a useful thread, I've actually got quite into "Tagging". Now when I read an interesting post, I will go and look at their book/s and see how they are doing in the rankings etc. And then I'll do some tagging just because I kinda like doing it.

Anyway I've been tagging the last five pages.

Please would you be kind enough to tag my UK page, as I got extra sales as soon as the US one was tagged. Thanks so much for your help, I so appreciate it.

Cheers Larry.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008PYCL8C


----------



## Quiss

Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to tag we go (sorry, now I'm thinkin' Disney)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE
don't tag my book "erotica".  It has some nifty bits, but those looking for actual erotica would be disappointed.
Also, there are no demons in it, only people accused of being that.


----------



## lionelsnod

I've gone 5 pages back from page 1079 and caught up to here. Glad to be on board. I will keep at it and current. Thanks everyone.

Lionel and the Golden Rule tags: childrens books, life lessons, magic, childrens literature, adventure, baseball, chapter book, morals, didactic, kindle book, golden rule, paul r hewlett, bullying US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006MYOY3W 
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lionels-Adventure-Lionel-Golden-ebook/dp/B006MYOY3W/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1346507847&sr=1-1

Lionel Turns the Other Cheek tags: childrens books, magic, adventure, childrens literature, life lessons, morals, chapter book, kindle, summer camp, didactic, bullying, paul r hewlett US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007JR00FC/?tag=kbpst-20
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lionels-Grand-Adventure-Lionel-ebook/dp/B007JR00FC/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1346507917&sr=1-1
Thanks for the tips on pasting these tags!!


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Saw a familiar face or two...  Hi Jeff!

Caught up to here!

Thanks for the mutual tags and likes!


----------



## martyinmaui

All caught up again ... thanks for the tags and likes!

http://www.amazon.com/Stepping-Stones-Greater-Resilience-ebook/dp/B007VEU8FU

http://www.amazon.com/Inspirational-Words-Wisdom-Challenging-ebook/dp/B007WZ5NEY/

Have a great week


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Caught up, thanks!


----------



## Adam Kisiel

By the way, if you did not do it yet, send your book info to my site http://goodkindles.blogspot.com


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

LarryWilmot


----------



## snedelton

Adam Kisiel said:


> Caught up, thanks!


Adam, I did all yours, tag + like, could you do mine? Thx
http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## snedelton

liam.judge said:


> TAGGED:
> 
> LarryWilmot


I'll do yours now, could you do mine? Thx
http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## snedelton

martyinmaui said:


> All caught up again ... thanks for the tags and likes!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Stepping-Stones-Greater-Resilience-ebook/dp/B007VEU8FU
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Inspirational-Words-Wisdom-Challenging-ebook/dp/B007WZ5NEY/
> 
> Have a great week


Marty, I did yours, could you do mine? Thx

http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## snedelton

Hosanna said:


> Saw a familiar face or two...  Hi Jeff!
> 
> Caught up to here!
> 
> Thanks for the mutual tags and likes!
> 
> I'll do yours now, could you do mine? Thx
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton
> http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton
> http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton
> http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton
> http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## snedelton

lionelsnod said:


> I've gone 5 pages back from page 1079 and caught up to here. Glad to be on board. I will keep at it and current. Thanks everyone.
> 
> Lionel and the Golden Rule tags: childrens books, life lessons, magic, childrens literature, adventure, baseball, chapter book, morals, didactic, kindle book, golden rule, paul r hewlett, bullying US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006MYOY3W
> UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lionels-Adventure-Lionel-Golden-ebook/dp/B006MYOY3W/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1346507847&sr=1-1
> 
> Lionel Turns the Other Cheek tags: childrens books, magic, adventure, childrens literature, life lessons, morals, chapter book, kindle, summer camp, didactic, bullying, paul r hewlett US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007JR00FC/?tag=kbpst-20
> UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lionels-Grand-Adventure-Lionel-ebook/dp/B007JR00FC/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1346507917&sr=1-1
> Thanks for the tips on pasting these tags!!
> 
> Lionel, I did all yours, please do mine. Thx
> http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton
> http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton
> http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton
> http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton
> http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## Senseidoji

Check out the new cover for my book. Tags, likes, and purchases (  ) always welcome.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0069DS694


----------



## snedelton

Grace Elliot said:


> Still caught up!
> G x


Grace, I did yours, could you do mine? Thx
http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## Grace Elliot

Snedelton - already go you, babe, thanks for the return tags. Much appreciated. 

Up to date again, nice to see new faces.
G x


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up. Thanks for your Tags and likes.


----------



## reviauthor

Hi all - looking for Likes specifically, rather than tags. If you could Like my book, that would be amazing. Goal "Likes" is 100 (at 63 right now). Will go back and tag/like others and update once that's done. 

Book to Like:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ECMJ2G

Thank you!


----------



## Jordan Marshall

Hello, I haven't been around in a while so I'll have to go back five pages and catch up. In the meanwhile, I'd appreciate some tags for these two:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005A7V3BI/ref=pe_259560_25649270_pd_re_dt_dp1
Tags: 
99, mystery, thriller, serial killer, vigilante, vigilante justice, short story, crime

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004MYFVFE/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
Tags: 
female sleuths, mystery, thriller, mind control, mkultra, mk-ultra, assassin, action, fbi, conspiracy, crime

and paperback:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/1460986539/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
Tags: 
female sleuths, mystery, thriller, mind control, mkultra, mk-ultra, assassin, action, fbi, conspiracy, crime

Thanks everyone!


----------



## A. Rosaria

From my last post down( or is it up) all tagged.


----------



## reviauthor

Went 5 pages back, caught up. Did all US tags, just can't do UK.

Have liked and tagged:

Misha Crews: 2+ author page like Still Waters, Her Secret Bodyguard and Liked Amazon author page
marshacanham: 6
kahuna: have previously tagged/liked
liam.judge: have previously tagged/liked
Amyshojai: 1 (others previously tagged/liked)
martinfreddyhansen: 4
Grace Elliot: 2 (others previously tagged/liked)
markedwardhall: 9
NoahMullette-Gillman: 6
bellefowler: 1
ProKindler: 1
Senseidoji: 1
D.A. Boulter: 1 (others previously tagged/liked)
RTutty: 1
Wyatt North: 3 (others previously tagged/liked)
Easy-Read: 4
A. Rosaria: 5 (other one previously tagged/liked)
Bella Delatour: 6
Tess St John: 1 (others previously tagged/liked)
lionelsnod: 2
thedragonchild "Nipaporn Baldwin": 6
goodasyou: 2
Jena H: 1 (others previously tagged/liked)
J. Jack Bergeron: 2
M. G. Scarsbrook: 1 (others previously liked/tagged)
MacMill: 3
Rose Archer: 1
Katie Salidas: 6
caleemlee: 1
leearco: 3 (others previously tagged/liked)
Jason L. McPherson: 1
Hosanna: 3 (others previously tagged/liked)
sabrinasumsion: 2 (others previously tagged/liked)
Cherise Kelley: 1
iksanivica: 4
SherrillWillis: 2
Cassandra Blizzard: 3
Todd Thorne: 4
A.S.K.: 2
snedelton: 5
mingjong: 1
Craig Allen: 2
jcfantasywriter: 1
culpetm: 1
mattcole: 3
Caddy: 1 (others previously tagged/liked)
Quiss: 1
martyinmaui: 2
Adam Kisiel: 2 (others previously liked/tagged)
Jordan Marshall: 3


----------



## mettamia

I'd be very grateful if anyone could tag and like my book on amazon.co.uk in particular if possible as it is lacking in tagging - ness

I'm having and tagging and liking marathon of the books above (and will also do those below me too when more posts appear)

What a wonderful Karma-generating exercise!

UK Amazon: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Meditation-Motivation-Buddhism-Practice-ebook/dp/B008IP0IYM/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1

Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## liam.judge

snedelton: I checked and i'd already had all your books tagged. Thanks for tagging mine.

reviauthor: I tagged and liked your book.

mettamia: I tagged and liked your book.

Jordan Marshall: I tagged your book.


----------



## glc3

Hi I'm back looking for tags and likes of my newest book: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00961ICSQ

The battle continues! The Dead War Series Book Two: Abomination.

The US Army battles on!

The battle against the dead continues. Sergeant Richards, Sergeant Jackson, Delice, Duncan, Blake and the dead are all back and meeting up at the same place. Surprises galore as it's revealed who released the Beserker Virus and why.


----------



## glc3

Hi Noah I got all of your books. Please tag and like mine: The Dead War Series Book Two: Abomination http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00961ICSQ



NoahMullette-Gillman said:


> All caught up. Your turn!


----------



## glc3

Hi Grace I got all of your books. Please tag and like mine: The Dead War Series Book Two: Abomination http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00961ICSQ



Grace Elliot said:


> Still caught up!
> G x


----------



## glc3

Hi Larry I got all of your books. Please tag and like mine: The Dead War Series Book Two: Abomination http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00961ICSQ



LarryWilmot said:


> This is such a useful thread, I've actually got quite into "Tagging". Now when I read an interesting post, I will go and look at their book/s and see how they are doing in the rankings etc. And then I'll do some tagging just because I kinda like doing it.
> 
> Anyway I've been tagging the last five pages.
> 
> Please would you be kind enough to tag my UK page, as I got extra sales as soon as the US one was tagged. Thanks so much for your help, I so appreciate it.
> 
> Cheers Larry.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008PYCL8C


----------



## RuthNestvold

I've been busy getting a new book up, so I haven't been here for a while. I will now go back five pages and catch up, but in the meantime, I'd love some tags for _Beyond the Waters of the World_! (It's not in my sig yet, so you will have to use the link here in the post.)

NEW BOOK, "Beyond the Waters of the World": science fiction, science fiction adventure, space opera, feminist science fiction, soft science fiction, science fiction romance, novella, Looking Through Lace, xenolinguistics, alien language, alien languages, soft SF, far future, space exploration, sci fi romance
http://www.amazon.com/Beyond-Waters-Looking-Through-ebook/dp/B0094RCT2M

Also, I've changed some of the tags for Yseult, Shadow of Stone, The Future Imperfect, and Looking Through Lace, so I'd be very grateful if anyone would be willing to redo their tags for those books using the TT method. Thanks in advance!

"Shadow of Stone": arthurian legend, iseult, pendragon chronicles, isolde, epic fantasy, king arthur, historical fantasy, arthurian saga, king arthur legends, isolde, historical fiction, arthurian romance, king arthur books, arthurian historical fiction, dark ages fantasy
http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Stone-Pendragon-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B0088ZJZBO/

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": arthurian legend, iseult, pendragon chronicles, isolde, arthurian, epic fantasy, king arthur, historical fantasy, arthurian saga, king arthur legends, tristan and isolde, isolde, historical fiction, arthurian romance, tristan and iseult
http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/

"The Future, Imperfect: Short Stories": science fiction, near-future, cyberpunk, dystopia, dystopian, near future, dystopian fiction, short stories, apocalypse, post apocalyptic fiction, apocalyptic books, dystopian books
http://www.amazon.com/Future-Imperfect-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B007JBG84U/

"Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, sci fi romance, novella, kindle, alien language, alien languages, soft sf, space adventure, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology
http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new ones.

And...(trumpets!) I have a new one, too! It's the final in the 3-book ComPETability nonfiction pet behavior series, this time dog-to-dog behavior issues. It's the first book in my siggy, or this link:

http://www.amazon.com/ComPETability-Behavior-Multi-DOG-Household-ebook/dp/B0095ZJ2HS

Please "Like" and tag as follows:

behavior problems, dog aggression, dog barking, dog behavior, dog biting, dog fear, dog introductions, dog training, dogs, dogs and babies, dogs and kids, separation anxiety, dog fight, house training, noise phobia


----------



## RuthNestvold

Got your new one, Amy! Congrats! And (pant) got everyone else in the last 5 pages, whew. 

EXCEPT the requests for UK tags. I can no longer tag on Amazon UK, probably because it's been so long since I bought anything there. 

Welcome to all the new folks!


----------



## RJ Parker - Author &amp; Amazon Top Reviewer

I'm going to start liking and tagging now. I'm hoping to get at least one hundred authors done this evening


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi RJ, got the ones of yours that I'd missed. Caught up again. Thanks in advance to those tagging my newest:

http://www.amazon.com/ComPETability-Behavior-Multi-DOG-Household-ebook/dp/B0095ZJ2HS

Please "Like" and tag as follows:

behavior problems, dog aggression, dog barking, dog behavior, dog biting, dog fear, dog introductions, dog training, dogs, dogs and babies, dogs and kids, separation anxiety, dog fight, house training, noise phobia


----------



## Wyatt North

Would folks mind tagging and liking my newest book (The Like and Prayers of Saint Anthony)? I just had new covers designed for the series -- what do you all think?


----------



## Amyshojai

Wyatt, done and all caught up.


----------



## momrighter

Whew! It took awhile but I went through 5 pages... Here are some of my books.

http://www.amazon.com/Breakfast-Flash-Fast-Food-ebook/dp/B007D44UWA/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1346869865&sr=1-1&keywords=breakfast+in+a+flash - also free today 9/5 and almost in the top 100
http://www.amazon.com/Dinner-Flash-Fast-Food-ebook/dp/B007JZT3WA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1346887241&sr=8-1&keywords=dinner+in+a+flash
http://www.amazon.com/Snacks-Flash-Fast-Food-ebook/dp/B007GGYPHA/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1346887190&sr=8-6&keywords=amy+clark
http://www.amazon.com/Soup-Flash-Fast-Food-ebook/dp/B007RH5VKS/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1346887190&sr=8-14&keywords=amy+clark
http://www.amazon.com/Lunch-Flash-Fast-Food-ebook/dp/B007GGKPSS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1346887190&sr=8-1&keywords=amy+clark
http://www.amazon.com/Slow-Cooker-Flash-Fast-ebook/dp/B007MX6PNE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1346887190&sr=8-2&keywords=amy+clark
http://www.amazon.com/Desserts-Flash-Fast-Food-ebook/dp/B007K09PVI/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1346887190&sr=8-3&keywords=amy+clark


----------



## Amyshojai

Got yours, Momrighter. Caught up.


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.  Welcome, momrighter.    And Wyatt, I do like your new covers.  Although I thought the old ones were good too, so what do I know.


----------



## Wyatt North

Thanks, Momrighter!


----------



## Pauline Creeden

All tagged up!

Thanks for the mutual tags!


----------



## mettamia

Ok here's what I've tagged today:

ps. thank you *liam.judge* - I had already tagged and liked yr book and liked yr author page, thanks for doing mine.

*Amyshojai *- I have tagged and liked your book but couldn't find a 'like' button on your author page

*glc3* - I have liked and tagged your book and also have liked your author page

*Wyatt North* - I have tagged and liked your book and also have liked your author page

Please like and tag my book and if you have time please like my author page too!

Please post to let me know afterwards and I will do yours, I can do UK and USA with no problems - thank you!

USA link: http://www.amazon.com/Meditation-Motivation-Buddhism-Practice-ebook/dp/B008IP0IYM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1346913974&sr=8-1&keywords=meditation+motivation

UK link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Meditation-Motivation-Buddhism-Practice-ebook/dp/B008IP0IYM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1346914030&sr=8-1

Author page USA link: http://www.amazon.com/Mia-Randall/e/B0092WIYW8/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0


----------



## Wyatt North

mettamia (Mia) - All set, I liked/tagged your book and your author page!


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

I've tagged everyone who posted since my last post. Would appreciate reciprocity!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED: 

glc3
RuthNestvold
Amyshojai
Wyatt North
momrighter

mettamia: no prob, thanks

Caught up with everyone else.


----------



## E.M. Leya

Been out of town. Will play catchup today. Good to see so many new books! Thanks for the tags!


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up again. Thanks in advance to those tagging my newest:

http://www.amazon.com/ComPETability-Behavior-Multi-DOG-Household-ebook/dp/B0095ZJ2HS

Please "Like" and tag as follows:

behavior problems, dog aggression, dog barking, dog behavior, dog biting, dog fear, dog introductions, dog training, dogs, dogs and babies, dogs and kids, separation anxiety, dog fight, house training, noise phobia

Oh, and not sure why a "like" button wasn't visible on my author page, it is for me (here):
http://www.amazon.com/Amy-D.-Shojai/e/B000APBYV4/ref=sr_ntt_srch_lnk_1?qid=1346944963&sr=8-1


----------



## lionelsnod

Mettiamia, I have liked and tagged yours. I don't believe that I can Like UK books, since I haven't purchased any there, but I think the tags work, since I have an account. The tags increased when I clicked them.

Lionel and the Golden Rule tags: childrens books, life lessons, magic, childrens literature, adventure, baseball, chapter book, morals, didactic, kindle book, golden rule, paul r hewlett, bullying US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006MYOY3W 
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lionels-Adventure-Lionel-Golden-ebook/dp/B006MYOY3W/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1346507847&sr=1-1

Lionel Turns the Other Cheek tags: childrens books, magic, adventure, childrens literature, life lessons, morals, chapter book, kindle, summer camp, didactic, bullying, paul r hewlett US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007JR00FC/?tag=kbpst-20
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lionels-Grand-Adventure-Lionel-ebook/dp/B007JR00FC/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1346507917&sr=1-1
Thanks for the tips on pasting these tags!!


----------



## J Bee

I’m getting back into tagging! My newest one on the far right down there really needs love.

Right now I’ve tagged:

RuthNestvold x2 (had the rest)
Amyshojai x2 (also had the rest)
RJ Parker x6
Wyatt North x5 (love the covers!)
Hosanna x5
mettamia x1
NoahMullette-Gillman x1 (had the rest)
E.M. Leya x6 (hey genre mate!)
lionelsnod x2

Anyone else on this page I didn’t tag is because I already had all your books.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Jay, got your new one--already had the others.


----------



## Caddy

All caught up. Welcome newbies. Congrats to those with new books. Thanks to the people who actually follow my instrutions for giving me the tags and likes I wanted!

DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE OR THE TAGS I DON"T LIST BELOW. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!!

*Here is the copy and paste method for tagging:
1. Copy the list of tags (Please make sure you do not cut off part of the tags when you move your mouse.)
2. Go to the person's book's page:
3. Once you're at the page type "t" twice, quickly. This will bring up a dialog box that says "tag this product" at the top, with a field that says "your tags."
4. Paste the copied list into that box and click on "save tags."Thank you for tagging and liking:*

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-Gastien/dp/1477495592

drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777

family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

Please vote down: historical romance

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X

french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland

PLEASE!!!DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE OR TAGS THAT I DON"T LIST ABOVE. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!! DO NOT CLICK ON MY BOOKS IN SIGNATURE TO TAG! FOLLOW THE LINKS AND INSTRUCTIONS ABOVE! THANKS!!!


----------



## Matt Valenti

I'm all caught up. It was nice to see you all again, and to check out some new books, too.

I could use more likes and some tags on my political satire, especially in the UK.

UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008N17WYA
US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008N17WYA

Please use these tags: Ronald Reagan, Newt Gingrich, Mitt Romney, Joe the Plumber, Sarah Palin, church and state, republican, Wall Street, Founding Father, political satire, Aristophanes, Dionysus, election, mythology, comedy

THANK YOU!


----------



## kahuna

jcfantasywriter

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## mettamia

Thanks to everyone who has tagged / liked my book / liked my author page!

*lionelsnod* - Thank you - I have liked and tagged Lionel and the Golden Rule with the exact tags you have mentioned, both in the US and UK sites. The UK site is definitely allowing me to tag - but also similar to you - I can't seem to 'like' the UK Author pages for some reason, only the US Author pages, so I have liked your US Author page too.

*Amyshojai* - I have now liked your author page as well with absolutely no problems at all, showing up nice and clear. Must have been me!

*NoahMullette-Gillman* I have liked and tagged the Song of Ballet and Crescendo and also liked your author page. (I like the cloud picture in the 'look inside' feature - I'm also a cloud photographer!)

*E.M. Leya* I have liked and tagged UNCLE and also liked your author page

*Jay Bell* - Thank you! I have liked your author page and liked and tagged From Darkness To Darkness

If anyone else has time please tag and like my book please (especially the UK link please!)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008IP0IYM/ref=rdr_kindle_ext_tmb - this one needs some love

Or for US click the book image below

Please let me know afterwards and I will do yours!

Thank you!!


----------



## snedelton

Caddy said:


> All caught up. Welcome newbies. Congrats to those with new books. Thanks to the people who actually follow my instrutions for giving me the tags and likes I wanted!
> 
> DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE OR THE TAGS I DON"T LIST BELOW. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!!
> 
> *Here is the copy and paste method for tagging:
> 1. Copy the list of tags (Please make sure you do not cut off part of the tags when you move your mouse.)
> 2. Go to the person's book's page:
> 3. Once you're at the page type "t" twice, quickly. This will bring up a dialog box that says "tag this product" at the top, with a field that says "your tags."
> 4. Paste the copied list into that box and click on "save tags."Thank you for tagging and liking:*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-Gastien/dp/1477495592
> 
> drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction
> 
> ----
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777
> 
> family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction
> 
> Please vote down: historical romance
> 
> ----
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X
> 
> french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland
> 
> PLEASE!!!DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE OR TAGS THAT I DON"T LIST ABOVE. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!! DO NOT CLICK ON MY BOOKS IN SIGNATURE TO TAG! FOLLOW THE LINKS AND INSTRUCTIONS ABOVE! THANKS!!!
> 
> I'll do yours now. Please reciprocate, thx:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton
> http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton
> http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton
> http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton
> http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## snedelton

Jay Bell said:


> I'm getting back into tagging! My newest one on the far right down there really needs love.
> 
> Right now I've tagged:
> 
> RuthNestvold x2 (had the rest)
> Amyshojai x2 (also had the rest)
> RJ Parker x6
> Wyatt North x5 (love the covers!)
> Hosanna x5
> mettamia x1
> NoahMullette-Gillman x1 (had the rest)
> 
> I'll do yours now. Please do mine below. Thx
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton
> http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton
> http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton
> http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton
> http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton
> 
> E.M. Leya x6 (hey genre mate!)
> lionelsnod x2
> 
> Anyone else on this page I didn't tag is because I already had all your books.


----------



## snedelton

Amyshojai said:


> Hi Jay, got your new one--already had the others.


I'll do yours now, please do mine. Thx:
http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## reviauthor

All caught up to here. (New tags/likes listed at bottom of this post.)

*Please Like my book:*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ECMJ2G/

Tags are awesome and most appreciated too, but mostly looking for Likes right now.  Thanks!

-----------

Tags/likes I just caught up on:

glc3 - tagged and liked
RuthNestvold - tagged and liked 
Amyshojai - tagged and liked new book (congrats!)
RJ Parker - tagged and liked
Wyatt North - tagged and liked newest book (congrats! - and I like the covers for the series)
momrighter - tagged and liked
mettamia - tagged and liked US book, liked US author page
E.M. Leya - tagged and liked
Jay Bell - tagged and liked
Matt Valenti - tagged and liked US book


----------



## Pauline Creeden

All caught up!

Thanks for the mutual tags!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged everyone!

-----------------

Mine for anyone new:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia
The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Jay Bell (new book)
Matt Valenti


----------



## A. Rosaria

All caught up. Have a new one.   Had that one finished a year ago but I was too chickenshit to publish it. Courage won from reason.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  

Have caught up with:

Jay Bell
Matt Valenti
Mettamia
snedelton
reviauthor
A Rosaria


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your new one A.Rosaria, and thanks for the tags back on the new "dog Competability" title. *s*  It's already ranking #56 in how-to/reference, woot!


----------



## Dennis E. Yates

Good morning friends, I've got some time to tag today! Please see the covers in my signature for links to my books. Thanks and have a great weekend!


----------



## Amyshojai

Dennis, got all your books tagged, welcome to the thread! We recommend going back 5 pages to catch the "regulars."


----------



## Dennis E. Yates

Thanks Amy, I managed to go back 2 pages. I will need to rest my eyes and come back again later today to finish!


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up...lots of newbies again...Welcome. My books are in my siggy...thanks for tags back!


----------



## torridcooke

My books are in my signature. If you are willing, please expand the tags and make 'foodie romance' one of your choices. I am working on liking and tagging my five pages right now. Thanks and you're welcome.


----------



## Amyshojai

I'm all caught up, again.

Please tag and like (especially!) that first one in the siggy, Competability (MultiDog). Thanks!


----------



## jcfantasywriter

All caught up. Thanks for the mutual tags and likes. See my signature for the link to Tales of Woe and Wonder.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Yeah! Caught up. 
Hello to the new faces and congratulations to those with new releases. Gotcha all! 

thanks for the return tags and likes,
Grace x


----------



## kahuna

Torrid Cooke

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## sabrinasumsion

All the books since my last post on page 1079 have been liked and tagged. Thank you for all the likes and tags for my books!

NEW: Aliens Are Real: Part 2 US: http://www.amazon.com/Aliens-Are-Real-Part-ebook/dp/B008TJB3SM/
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aliens-Are-Real-Part-ebook/dp/B008TJB3SM/
Tags: sweet romance, sweet ya romance, ya sci-fi, ya science fiction, ya romance, ya fiction, aliens, aliens are real, regency romance, science fiction romance, sci fi romance, sweet science fiction romance, sweet sci-fi romance

Aliens Are Real US: http://www.amazon.com/Aliens-Are-Real-Part-ebook/dp/B006SMPUNG
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aliens-Are-Real-Part-ebook/dp/B006SMPUNG
Tags: sweet romance, sweet ya romance, ya sci-fi, ya science fiction, ya romance, ya fiction, aliens, aliens are real, regency romance, science fiction romance, sci fi romance, sweet science fiction romance, sweet sci-fi romance

Produce, Publish, Publicize US: http://www.amazon.com/Produce-Publish-Publicize-ebook/dp/B003OYIHKO
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Produce-Publish-Publicize-ebook/dp/B003OYIHKO
Tags: authors, authorship, writing, writing skills, writing guides, writing reference, writing guide, writing how to, writers guides and markets, publishing, how to write, how to publish, marketing, promotion

Betsy's Breadbox US: http://www.amazon.com/Betsys-Breadbox-ebook/dp/B006ZFEL8G
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Betsys-Breadbox-ebook/dp/B006ZFEL8G
Tags: horror, horror stories, short story, psychological, psychological thriller, murder, flash fiction, horror thriller, psychological horror, crime thriller, 99 cents kindle, 99 cents

I appreciate all of your help!


----------



## Rose Archer

Please "Like" and tag my page. Thank you! (Hey, UK authors! I'll tag your US pages. You can tag my UK page. What do you think?)

Are you new here? FYI, clicking "agree with these tags" does not add tags. Please copy the list of tags, open the Amazon book page, and hit the letter "T" on your keyboard twice (TT). This will bring up the tag window, where you can paste the tags easily and all at once. Thanks.

*Tags:*

erotic romance, erotica, futuristic, futuristic romance, sci-fi romance, science fiction romance, scifi romance, urban fantasy romance, cyberpunk, cyberpunk romance, book recommendations, urban fantasy erotica, sexy sci-fi

*US:* http://www.amazon.com/Hard-Wired-ebook/dp/B0091IBP7Y

*UK:* http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hard-Wired-ebook/dp/B0091IBP7Y

Since my last post on 1080, I've caught up and tagged new stuff for:
Jay Bell (all), Amyshojai, mettamia, reviauthor, A. Rosaria, Jan Hurst-Nicholson, Dennis E. Yates (all), torridcooke, jcfantasywriter, glc3, RuthNestvold, RJ Parker (all), Wyatt North, momrighter (all), E.M. Leya, Adam Kisiel, Jordan Marshall, iksanivica, mingjong, Craig Allen, culpetm.

>>snedelton: Thanks for the like and the tags, but thanking everyone individually actually slows up the process. Save yourself some time! I'll keep you covered without you having the mention me.

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## torridcooke

I am new to this thread, so I want to correct my error and also give a tip to any other newbs here. After spending a couple hours tagging and liking, I realize that the correct way to post the tags for the books is what I do below. Copy and paste is so much easier than checking fifteen boxes! My apologies to those who helped me out today and had to check boxes.

http://www.amazon.com/Sizzling-Singapore-Romance-Vol-1-Carnal-ebook/dp/B008P44EWI

erotic romance, contemporary romance, contemporary erotic romance, sexy read, sexy book, hot romance, sexy romance, erotica, explicit sex, foodie romance, great recipes, sensual romance, foodie read, hot romance, erotic fiction

http://www.amazon.com/Desire-Dinner-Romance-Cuisine-ebook/dp/B008UCCYUE

erotic romance, contemporary romance, contemporary erotic romance, sexy read, erotic short story, erotic story, sexy romance story, erotica, short erotic romance, foodie romance, great recipes, sensual romance, foodie read, hot romance, erotic fiction

The fastest way to do the tagging is to 1) copy the list of tags 2) click on the link 3) hit like before 4)tapping 'tt' so the tag box comes up and 5) paste the tags in the box. Also, if you put a space between the book link and the tag it makes it much easier to copy the tags.


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up. Thanks for your tags and likes.


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Tagged to here.

Thanks for the tags back!


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again, just in time for the weekend.


----------



## mettamia

All caught up.

If anyone can tag my book particularly in the UK (as I don't think I have tagged it properly yet) please post after and I will do yours.

torridcooke and rosearcher - your posts have saved me literally HOURS of work - I didn't realise about the TT cut and paste thing. THANK YOU!

Amazon.co.uk

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Meditation-Motivation-Buddhism-Practice-ebook/dp/B008IP0IYM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1347064795&sr=8-

tags: meditation, meditation tips, stress relief, happiness, buddhism, meditation motivation, motivation, stress management, relaxation, stress, daily meditation, healthy living, inspirational, self-help, spirituality

Amazon.com

http://www.amazon.com/Meditation-Motivation-Buddhism-Practice-ebook/dp/B008IP0IYM/ref=sr_1_7?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1341787258&sr=1-7&keywords=meditation+motivation

tags: meditation, meditation tips, stress relief, happiness, buddhism, meditation motivation, motivation, stress management, relaxation, stress, daily meditation, healthy living, inspirational, self-help, spirituality

*Jay Bell* - thank you, I have now tagged and liked The Breadwinners and also liked your author page.

*Dennis E Yates* - I have liked and tagged South of Noir

*Tess St John* I have liked and tagged Emma's Chance and liked your author page

*torridcooke* I have liked and tagged Desire for Dinner (included foodie romance tag) + also liked your author page

*matt valenti* - I have liked and tagged your book in UK and US with tags you suggested.

*kahuna* - I have liked and tagged your book with tags you suggested - wow, your book has lots of tags!

*jc fantasy writer *- tales of woe and wonder tags and liked all done + author page liked

*grace eliot* - cat pies tags and liked all done and author page liked

*sabrinasumison* - aliens are real part 2 tagged and liked in UK and USA

*rose archer *- US and UK tags and liked all done and USA author page liked

Please tag mine if poss

THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## martyinmaui

Aloha everyone ... caught up again and want to be sure and thank everyone for the tags and likes.

*Stepping Stones to Greater Resilience*
http://www.amazon.com/Stepping-Stones-Greater-Resilience-ebook/dp/B007VEU8FU
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stepping-Stones-Greater-Resilience-ebook/dp/B007VEU8FU/

*Inspirational Words of Wisdom for Challenging Times*
http://www.amazon.com/Inspirational-Words-Wisdom-Challenging-ebook/dp/B007WZ5NEY/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Inspirational-Words-Wisdom-Challenging-ebook/dp/B007WZ5NEY

I haven't been including my UK links but I've gone back 6 pages and couldn't find the UK tag page - there's that little activity. I've read some of the comments here about not being able to tag UK links and even a comment about having to buy something on UK Amazon before you can tag. I've been tagging the UK books listed here from the time I started here with no problem - I don't have a separate UK account and I've never bought anything on Amazon UK. But you do have to sign in (same username and password as your US account). If you will be kind enough to tag my UK books along with the US I sincerely appreciate it - if you'd rather not, that's okay to. If you have a UK book listed, know that I'm tagging it along with the others.


----------



## B.A. Spangler

got a few this evening.


----------



## shockalotti

I'm new to the group. I've gone back and tagged all books on the last 10 pages before posting here (A LOT) - 1075 to 1085.

Please like and tag my one book. Much appreciated.

TAGS
facebook, free kindle books, marketing online, social media, internet marketing, online marketing, web marketing, internet business, online business, social media marketing, internet advertising, website marketing, online advertising, word of mouth, business

BOOK PAGE
http://www.amazon.com/How-Use-Facebook-Business-ebook/dp/B0094RVRDE/

TO TAG QUICKLY
* copy the list of tags above
* go to book page link
* type 'T' twice quickly on the page (not in tag box)
* paste tags into the tag box and click "add" button


----------



## sabrinasumsion

Gotcha Shock and bxs.

Anyone else not writing, but instead doing tasks like tagging? My friend called me again tonight to find out what my word count is on Part 3. How do well-known authors create with pressure from _thousands _of people? LOL!


----------



## Jordan Marshall

Okay, all caught up to here. Thank you everyone for the tags, they are very much appreciated. In case anyone missed them, I'll post links and preferred tags again:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005A7V3BI/ref=pe_259560_25649270_pd_re_dt_dp1
Tags:
99, mystery, thriller, serial killer, vigilante, vigilante justice, short story, crime

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004MYFVFE/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
Tags:
female sleuths, mystery, thriller, mind control, mkultra, mk-ultra, assassin, action, fbi, conspiracy, crime

and paperback:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/1460986539/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
Tags:
female sleuths, mystery, thriller, mind control, mkultra, mk-ultra, assassin, action, fbi, conspiracy, crime


----------



## mettamia

martyinmaui - I have liked and tagged both your books in the UK!

Yes! I can tag and like books in the uk with no problem. I agree that you need to sign in first

sabrinasumison - yes, me! i'm tagging, liking like crazy but *not* working on my writing! i'm determined to sort out my uk tags!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Meditation-Motivation-Buddhism-Practice-ebook/dp/B008IP0IYM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1347087006&sr=8-1

tags

meditation, meditation tips, stress relief, happiness, buddhism, meditation motivation, motivation, stress management, relaxation, stress, daily meditation, healthy living, inspirational, self-help, spirituality


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

A. Rosaria (new book)
Dennis E. Yates
torridcooke
bxs122
shockalotti

mettamia: I tagged your book on Amazon U.K., (already had it tagged on Amazon U.S.) 
Here is my UK link: 
http://amzn.to/RWqJ9h


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with all the new ones. 

Please especially like and tag my newest: Competability: MultiDOGS (first in my siggy). Thanks!


----------



## EmilyAShaffer

Hi Everyone,

I'm all caught up tagging and liking, since my last post.

I appreciate any tags and "likes" for my novel "That Time of the Month"

Tags: chick lit, romance, funny, humor, humorous, humorous romance, romantic comedy, kindle, contemporary romance, fiction, women's fiction

http://www.amazon.com/That-Time-Month-ebook/dp/B008CUGYOG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1344816236&sr=8-1&keywords=that+time+of+the+month

Thanks!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Happy to say I'm caught up.
Thanks for the return likes and tags (Links in my signature line.) 
Grace x


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up. Thanks for your likes and tags.


----------



## liam.judge

All caught up.


----------



## iksanivica

Caught up with last 3 pages,

30 Tasty & Easy Chicken Breast Recipes (With Illustrations, Calories and Nutrition Data)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00897LH2G

I m "free pulsing" my recipes book so id also appreciate some "free buys" as well that can help me weith ranking and the recipes are delicious trust me! 

Thanx for the love.


----------



## reviauthor

Caught up to here from last update on page 1084. Thank you all for the likes and tags.

If you haven't yet, can you please Like my book (tags also appreciated, but Likes what I'm mainly looking for this week )

*Amazon US:* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ECMJ2G
*Amazon UK*: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ECMJ2G

*Tags if tagging:* beach read, chick lit, commercial fiction, contemporary fiction, hollywood, rock star, bargain books, humorous fiction, dating story, summer reading, summer read, fun read

Thank you!

Thanks for the tip about UK books. Just tried it and it does work, but had some issues with the "Likes" on the last two I did (see notes below). Think the tags all worked fine but will check again later to be sure and to see if I can fix the Like issue with those ones. 

Liked and tagged this round:

A. Rosaria x 1 (new book)
Jan Hurst-Nicholson x 3 (had previously done the others)
Dennis E. Yates x 5
torridcooke x 2
bxs122 x 2
shockalotti x 1
mettamia x 1 (UK, had done US)
liam.judge x 1 (UK, had done US)
martyinmaui x 2 (UK, had done US)
EmilyAShaffer x 1
iksanivica x 1
sabrinasumsion x 4 (UK, had done US - tags worked or I think they did (will check again later), but on Betsy's Breadbox, I clicked like, the "Liked" button came up, but it still says "0" before likes even though it has changed the "Like" button to "Liked" and I can't click it again? Maybe a tech issue.)
Rose Archer x 1 (UK, had done US - tags worked or I think they did (will check again later), see note above for sabrinasumison - same thing happened with the Like button)

Any others who posted since my last update, I've previously done. Thanks!


----------



## kahuna

mettamia
gordonmarshall

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Amyshojai

I'm still caught up. Thanks to all who have already liked/tagged my books and a reminder to others that I have a NEW one that needs some "petting" 

http://www.amazon.com/ComPETability-Behavior-Multi-DOG-Household-ebook/dp/B0095ZJ2HS/

Incidentally, it will be "free" tomorrow. 

Please tag:
behavior problems, dog aggression, dog barking, dog behavior, dog biting, dog fear, dog introductions, dog training, dogs, dogs and babies, dogs and kids, separation anxiety, dog fight, house training, noise phobia


----------



## AJCooper

Hi everybody,

My story that needs tagging is hag hollow. I just put up the tags I wanted there, so if you could click them I would appreciate it very much.

I just tagged a bunch of others on this thread... let me know if you need me to help out on yours.


----------



## Amyshojai

AJCooper, got your new one tagged. All caught up


----------



## snedelton

sabrinasumsion said:


> All the books since my last post on page 1079 have been liked and tagged. Thank you for all the likes and tags for my books!
> 
> NEW: Aliens Are Real: Part 2 US: http://www.amazon.com/Aliens-Are-Real-Part-ebook/dp/B008TJB3SM/
> UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aliens-Are-Real-Part-ebook/dp/B008TJB3SM/
> Tags: sweet romance, sweet ya romance, ya sci-fi, ya science fiction, ya romance, ya fiction, aliens, aliens are real, regency romance, science fiction romance, sci fi romance, sweet science fiction romance, sweet sci-fi romance
> 
> Aliens Are Real US: http://www.amazon.com/Aliens-Are-Real-Part-ebook/dp/B006SMPUNG
> UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aliens-Are-Real-Part-ebook/dp/B006SMPUNG
> Tags: sweet romance, sweet ya romance, ya sci-fi, ya science fiction, ya romance, ya fiction, aliens, aliens are real, regency romance, science fiction romance, sci fi romance, sweet science fiction romance, sweet sci-fi romance
> 
> Produce, Publish, Publicize US: http://www.amazon.com/Produce-Publish-Publicize-ebook/dp/B003OYIHKO
> UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Produce-Publish-Publicize-ebook/dp/B003OYIHKO
> Tags: authors, authorship, writing, writing skills, writing guides, writing reference, writing guide, writing how to, writers guides and markets, publishing, how to write, how to publish, marketing, promotion
> 
> Betsy's Breadbox US: http://www.amazon.com/Betsys-Breadbox-ebook/dp/B006ZFEL8G
> UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Betsys-Breadbox-ebook/dp/B006ZFEL8G
> Tags: horror, horror stories, short story, psychological, psychological thriller, murder, flash fiction, horror thriller, psychological horror, crime thriller, 99 cents kindle, 99 cents
> 
> I appreciate all of your help!


Sabrina, I completed all yours, could you do all mine. Thx

http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Raven-Affair-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466334606/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Crossroads-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466335068/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Tunnel-Lost-Diary-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1463542402/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-Madness-Ben-Bluman/dp/1475208936/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Fear-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1461043107/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## snedelton

Rose Archer said:


> Please "Like" and tag my page. Thank you! (Hey, UK authors! I'll tag your US pages. You can tag my UK page. What do you think?)
> 
> Are you new here? FYI, clicking "agree with these tags" does not add tags. Please copy the list of tags, open the Amazon book page, and hit the letter "T" on your keyboard twice (TT). This will bring up the tag window, where you can paste the tags easily and all at once. Thanks.
> 
> *Tags:*
> 
> erotic romance, erotica, futuristic, futuristic romance, sci-fi romance, science fiction romance, scifi romance, urban fantasy romance, cyberpunk, cyberpunk romance, book recommendations, urban fantasy erotica, sexy sci-fi
> 
> *US:* http://www.amazon.com/Hard-Wired-ebook/dp/B0091IBP7Y
> 
> *UK:* http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hard-Wired-ebook/dp/B0091IBP7Y
> 
> Since my last post on 1080, I've caught up and tagged new stuff for:
> Jay Bell (all), Amyshojai, mettamia, reviauthor, A. Rosaria, Jan Hurst-Nicholson, Dennis E. Yates (all), torridcooke, jcfantasywriter, glc3, RuthNestvold, RJ Parker (all), Wyatt North, momrighter (all), E.M. Leya, Adam Kisiel, Jordan Marshall, iksanivica, mingjong, Craig Allen, culpetm.
> 
> >>snedelton: Thanks for the like and the tags, but thanking everyone individually actually slows up the process. Save yourself some time! I'll keep you covered without you having the mention me.
> 
> THANK YOU!!!


I'll do yours, Rose, now. Could you do mine...thx:
http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Raven-Affair-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466334606/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Crossroads-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466335068/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Tunnel-Lost-Diary-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1463542402/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-Madness-Ben-Bluman/dp/1475208936/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Fear-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1461043107/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## snedelton

torridcooke said:


> I am new to this thread, so I want to correct my error and also give a tip to any other newbs here. After spending a couple hours tagging and liking, I realize that the correct way to post the tags for the books is what I do below. Copy and paste is so much easier than checking fifteen boxes! My apologies to those who helped me out today and had to check boxes.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sizzling-Singapore-Romance-Vol-1-Carnal-ebook/dp/B008P44EWI
> 
> erotic romance, contemporary romance, contemporary erotic romance, sexy read, sexy book, hot romance, sexy romance, erotica, explicit sex, foodie romance, great recipes, sensual romance, foodie read, hot romance, erotic fiction
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Desire-Dinner-Romance-Cuisine-ebook/dp/B008UCCYUE
> 
> erotic romance, contemporary romance, contemporary erotic romance, sexy read, erotic short story, erotic story, sexy romance story, erotica, short erotic romance, foodie romance, great recipes, sensual romance, foodie read, hot romance, erotic fiction
> 
> The fastest way to do the tagging is to 1) copy the list of tags 2) click on the link 3) hit like before 4)tapping 'tt' so the tag box comes up and 5) paste the tags in the box. Also, if you put a space between the book link and the tag it makes it much easier to copy the tags.


I'll do yours now. Could you do mine, please. Thx:

http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Raven-Affair-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466334606/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Crossroads-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466335068/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Tunnel-Lost-Diary-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1463542402/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-Madness-Ben-Bluman/dp/1475208936/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Fear-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1461043107/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## snedelton

J. Jack Bergeron said:


> All caught up. Thanks for your tags and likes.


I did yours, please do mine. Thx:

http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Raven-Affair-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466334606/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Crossroads-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466335068/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Tunnel-Lost-Diary-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1463542402/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-Madness-Ben-Bluman/dp/1475208936/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Fear-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1461043107/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## snedelton

mettamia said:


> All caught up.
> 
> If anyone can tag my book particularly in the UK (as I don't think I have tagged it properly yet) please post after and I will do yours.
> 
> torridcooke and rosearcher - your posts have saved me literally HOURS of work - I didn't realise about the TT cut and paste thing. THANK YOU!
> 
> Amazon.co.uk
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Meditation-Motivation-Buddhism-Practice-ebook/dp/B008IP0IYM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1347064795&sr=8-
> 
> tags: meditation, meditation tips, stress relief, happiness, buddhism, meditation motivation, motivation, stress management, relaxation, stress, daily meditation, healthy living, inspirational, self-help, spirituality
> 
> Amazon.com
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Meditation-Motivation-Buddhism-Practice-ebook/dp/B008IP0IYM/ref=sr_1_7?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1341787258&sr=1-7&keywords=meditation+motivation
> 
> tags: meditation, meditation tips, stress relief, happiness, buddhism, meditation motivation, motivation, stress management, relaxation, stress, daily meditation, healthy living, inspirational, self-help, spirituality
> 
> *Jay Bell* - thank you, I have now tagged and liked The Breadwinners and also liked your author page.
> 
> *Dennis E Yates* - I have liked and tagged South of Noir
> 
> *Tess St John* I have liked and tagged Emma's Chance and liked your author page
> 
> *torridcooke* I have liked and tagged Desire for Dinner (included foodie romance tag) + also liked your author page
> 
> *matt valenti* - I have liked and tagged your book in UK and US with tags you suggested.
> 
> *kahuna* - I have liked and tagged your book with tags you suggested - wow, your book has lots of tags!
> 
> *jc fantasy writer *- tales of woe and wonder tags and liked all done + author page liked
> 
> *grace eliot* - cat pies tags and liked all done and author page liked
> 
> *sabrinasumison* - aliens are real part 2 tagged and liked in UK and USA
> 
> *rose archer *- US and UK tags and liked all done and USA author page liked
> 
> Please tag mine if poss
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!


I'll check/do yours, please reciprocate. Thx:

http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Raven-Affair-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466334606/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Crossroads-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466335068/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Tunnel-Lost-Diary-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1463542402/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-Madness-Ben-Bluman/dp/1475208936/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Fear-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1461043107/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## snedelton

martyinmaui said:


> Aloha everyone ... caught up again and want to be sure and thank everyone for the tags and likes.
> 
> *Stepping Stones to Greater Resilience*
> http://www.amazon.com/Stepping-Stones-Greater-Resilience-ebook/dp/B007VEU8FU
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stepping-Stones-Greater-Resilience-ebook/dp/B007VEU8FU/
> 
> *Inspirational Words of Wisdom for Challenging Times*
> http://www.amazon.com/Inspirational-Words-Wisdom-Challenging-ebook/dp/B007WZ5NEY/
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Inspirational-Words-Wisdom-Challenging-ebook/dp/B007WZ5NEY
> 
> I haven't been including my UK links but I've gone back 6 pages and couldn't find the UK tag page - there's that little activity. I've read some of the comments here about not being able to tag UK links and even a comment about having to buy something on UK Amazon before you can tag. I've been tagging the UK books listed here from the time I started here with no problem - I don't have a separate UK account and I've never bought anything on Amazon UK. But you do have to sign in (same username and password as your US account). If you will be kind enough to tag my UK books along with the US I sincerely appreciate it - if you'd rather not, that's okay to. If you have a UK book listed, know that I'm tagging it along with the others.


I checke/did all yours, please revisit and do mine. Thx:
http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Raven-Affair-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466334606/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Crossroads-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466335068/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Tunnel-Lost-Diary-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1463542402/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-Madness-Ben-Bluman/dp/1475208936/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Fear-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1461043107/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## mettamia

I'm all caught up again

Thanks for the tags and likes

If anyone could tag my book, the UK Amazon link in particular, I'd be very grateful and I will do same to yours. (btw it's free on 10.9.12)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Meditation-Motivation-Buddhism-Practice-ebook/dp/B008IP0IYM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1347087006&sr=8-1

meditation, meditation tips, stress relief, happiness, buddhism, meditation motivation, motivation, stress management, relaxation, stress, daily meditation, healthy living, inspirational, self-help, spirituality

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008IP0IYM/ref=rdr_kindle_ext_tmb

meditation, meditation tips, stress relief, happiness, buddhism, meditation motivation, motivation, stress management, relaxation, stress, daily meditation, healthy living, inspirational, self-help, spirituality

(tagging tip: you can press tt and cut and paste the tags into the box that will appear to save time!)

liam.judge - thank you. I have now tagged and liked your UK book.
emilyashaffer - tagged, liked and author page liked
j.jack bergeron - tagged and liked and author page liked
iksanivika - tagged, liked and author page liked.
reviauthor - thank you - I have now tagged and liked your UK book (had already done usa) 
ajcooper - tagged, liked and liked your author page
snedelton - will update you when all done!


----------



## snedelton

Jordan Marshall said:


> Okay, all caught up to here. Thank you everyone for the tags, they are very much appreciated. In case anyone missed them, I'll post links and preferred tags again:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005A7V3BI/ref=pe_259560_25649270_pd_re_dt_dp1
> Tags:
> 99, mystery, thriller, serial killer, vigilante, vigilante justice, short story, crime
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004MYFVFE/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
> Tags:
> female sleuths, mystery, thriller, mind control, mkultra, mk-ultra, assassin, action, fbi, conspiracy, crime
> 
> and paperback:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/1460986539/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
> Tags:
> female sleuths, mystery, thriller, mind control, mkultra, mk-ultra, assassin, action, fbi, conspiracy, crime


I am doing yours, please reciprocate. Thx:
http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Raven-Affair-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466334606/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Crossroads-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466335068/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Tunnel-Lost-Diary-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1463542402/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-Madness-Ben-Bluman/dp/1475208936/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton
http://www.amazon.com/Fear-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1461043107/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.  Thanks.


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

mettamia said:


> *NoahMullette-Gillman* I have liked and tagged the Song of Ballet and Crescendo and also liked your author page. (I like the cloud picture in the 'look inside' feature - I'm also a cloud photographer!)


Thanks. That whole "book" is actually an illustrated short story, illustrated with my photography, and it's free on Smashwords if you want to see the rest: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/22165

Aaaand I'm all caught up again!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up!

-----------------

Mine for the newbies:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia
The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

iksanivica
AJCooper

reviauthor: I tagged and liked your book in the U.K. (already had it done on the U.S. amazon page)


----------



## RuthNestvold

All caught up to here! Special thanks to those who include their preferred tags in their posts! And thanks upstream for the info on the UK site. I will have to try it and start tagging there too.

NEW BOOK, "Beyond the Waters of the World": science fiction, science fiction adventure, space opera, feminist science fiction, soft science fiction, science fiction romance, novella, Looking Through Lace, xenolinguistics, alien language, alien languages, soft SF, far future, space exploration, sci fi romance
http://www.amazon.com/Beyond-Waters-Looking-Through-ebook/dp/B0094RCT2M

Also, I've changed some of the tags for Yseult, Shadow of Stone, The Future Imperfect, and Looking Through Lace, so I'd be very grateful if anyone would be willing to redo their tags for those books using the TT method. Thanks in advance!

"Shadow of Stone": arthurian legend, iseult, pendragon chronicles, isolde, epic fantasy, king arthur, historical fantasy, arthurian saga, king arthur legends, isolde, historical fiction, arthurian romance, king arthur books, arthurian historical fiction, dark ages fantasy
http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Stone-Pendragon-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B0088ZJZBO/

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": arthurian legend, iseult, pendragon chronicles, isolde, arthurian, epic fantasy, king arthur, historical fantasy, arthurian saga, king arthur legends, tristan and isolde, isolde, historical fiction, arthurian romance, tristan and iseult
http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/

"The Future, Imperfect: Short Stories": science fiction, near-future, cyberpunk, dystopia, dystopian, near future, dystopian fiction, short stories, apocalypse, post apocalyptic fiction, apocalyptic books, dystopian books
http://www.amazon.com/Future-Imperfect-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B007JBG84U/

"Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, sci fi romance, novella, kindle, alien language, alien languages, soft sf, space adventure, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology
http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones and caught up. Please pay particular attention to my newest (first in siggy) ComPETability: Multi-dog

which incidentally is FREE today.


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up. Thanks for your likes and tags.


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Caught up to here!

 Thanks for the tags!


----------



## JohnsonJoshuaK

All caught up to here!

My novel
http://www.amazon.com/o/ASIN/B008ENOYDE?tag=adapas02-20

And short stories
http://www.amazon.com/o/ASIN/B008C00XWU?tag=adapas02-20
http://www.amazon.com/o/ASIN/B008C253AU?tag=adapas02-20
http://www.amazon.com/o/ASIN/B008C252UG?tag=adapas02-20

Tags:
Epic Fantasy, Fantasy, Gunpowder Fantasy

Thanks!


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

I see I have some catching up to do. Time to put my nose to the grindstone!

The last one in my sig is my new one, so it needs the most help please! The tag "zombies" was last and got pushed off to where most people can't see it to tag that one.

(update) I've tagged about halfway up the posts on this page so far. Whew! Lots of tagging going on here!


----------



## leearco

All caught up.

Thanks for the tags


----------



## glc3

Hi mettamia I tagged and liked your books can you do the same for mine: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00961ICSQ and 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00961ICSQ


mettamia said:


> I'm all caught up again
> 
> Thanks for the tags and likes
> 
> If anyone could tag my book, the UK Amazon link in particular, I'd be very grateful and I will do same to yours. (btw it's free on 10.9.12)
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Meditation-Motivation-Buddhism-Practice-ebook/dp/B008IP0IYM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1347087006&sr=8-1
> 
> meditation, meditation tips, stress relief, happiness, buddhism, meditation motivation, motivation, stress management, relaxation, stress, daily meditation, healthy living, inspirational, self-help, spirituality
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008IP0IYM/ref=rdr_kindle_ext_tmb
> 
> meditation, meditation tips, stress relief, happiness, buddhism, meditation motivation, motivation, stress management, relaxation, stress, daily meditation, healthy living, inspirational, self-help, spirituality
> 
> (tagging tip: you can press tt and cut and paste the tags into the box that will appear to save time!)
> 
> liam.judge - thank you. I have now tagged and liked your UK book.
> emilyashaffer - tagged, liked and author page liked
> j.jack bergeron - tagged and liked and author page liked
> iksanivika - tagged, liked and author page liked.
> reviauthor - thank you - I have now tagged and liked your UK book (had already done usa)
> ajcooper - tagged, liked and liked your author page
> snedelton - will update you when all done!


----------



## glc3

Hi snedelton I tagged and liked your book / books can you do the same for mine: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00961ICSQ and 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00961ICSQ



snedelton said:


> Sabrina, I completed all yours, could you do all mine. Thx
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton
> http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton
> http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton
> http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton
> http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Raven-Affair-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466334606/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton
> http://www.amazon.com/Crossroads-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466335068/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton
> http://www.amazon.com/Tunnel-Lost-Diary-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1463542402/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton
> http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-Madness-Ben-Bluman/dp/1475208936/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton
> http://www.amazon.com/Fear-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1461043107/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## glc3

Hi M. G. I tagged and liked your book / books can you do the same for mine: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00961ICSQ and 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00961ICSQ



M. G. Scarsbrook said:


> Caught up!
> 
> -----------------
> 
> Mine for the newbies:
> 
> Poison In The Blood - eBook
> Poison In The Blood - paperback
> The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
> The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
> The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
> Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
> The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia
> The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia


----------



## glc3

Hi Amyshojai I tagged and liked your book / books can you do the same for mine: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00961ICSQ and 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00961ICSQ



Amyshojai said:


> Got the new ones and caught up. Please pay particular attention to my newest (first in siggy) ComPETability: Multi-dog
> 
> which incidentally is FREE today.


----------



## James Snow

About to embark on an epic tagging session of everyone else's books! Tags appreciated 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Survivor-Survivors-ebook/dp/B0097BLV9W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1347360754&sr=8-1
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Work-Bet-ebook/dp/B008XLOF86/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347360770&sr=1-6
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Roommate-Surprise-ebook/dp/B008UH1AI6/ref=sr_1_7?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347360784&sr=1-7
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Taming-Jenny-ebook/dp/B008SGZG66/ref=sr_1_8?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347360801&sr=1-8
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Huntress-Jared-ebook/dp/B008XLOH0M/ref=sr_1_9?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347360814&sr=1-9
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Survivor-Survivors-ebook/dp/B0097BLV9W/ref=sr_1_10?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347360827&sr=1-10


----------



## glc3

Hi Hosana I tagged and liked your book / books can you do the same for mine: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00961ICSQ and 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00961ICSQ



Hosanna said:


> Caught up to here!
> 
> Thanks for the tags!


----------



## glc3

Hi B. Nathan Hilliard I tagged and liked your book / books can you do the same for mine: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00961ICSQ and 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00961ICSQ



D. Nathan Hilliard said:


> I see I have some catching up to do. Time to put my nose to the grindstone!
> 
> The last one in my sig is my new one, so it needs the most help please! The tag "zombies" was last and got pushed off to where most people can't see it to tag that one.
> 
> (update) I've tagged about halfway up the posts on this page so far. Whew! Lots of tagging going on here!


----------



## glc3

Hi sabrinasumison I tagged and liked your book / books can you do the same for mine: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00961ICSQ and 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00961ICSQ



sabrinasumsion said:


> All the books since my last post on page 1079 have been liked and tagged. Thank you for all the likes and tags for my books!
> 
> NEW: Aliens Are Real: Part 2 US: http://www.amazon.com/Aliens-Are-Real-Part-ebook/dp/B008TJB3SM/
> UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aliens-Are-Real-Part-ebook/dp/B008TJB3SM/
> Tags: sweet romance, sweet ya romance, ya sci-fi, ya science fiction, ya romance, ya fiction, aliens, aliens are real, regency romance, science fiction romance, sci fi romance, sweet science fiction romance, sweet sci-fi romance
> 
> Aliens Are Real US: http://www.amazon.com/Aliens-Are-Real-Part-ebook/dp/B006SMPUNG
> UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aliens-Are-Real-Part-ebook/dp/B006SMPUNG
> Tags: sweet romance, sweet ya romance, ya sci-fi, ya science fiction, ya romance, ya fiction, aliens, aliens are real, regency romance, science fiction romance, sci fi romance, sweet science fiction romance, sweet sci-fi romance
> 
> Produce, Publish, Publicize US: http://www.amazon.com/Produce-Publish-Publicize-ebook/dp/B003OYIHKO
> UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Produce-Publish-Publicize-ebook/dp/B003OYIHKO
> Tags: authors, authorship, writing, writing skills, writing guides, writing reference, writing guide, writing how to, writers guides and markets, publishing, how to write, how to publish, marketing, promotion
> 
> Betsy's Breadbox US: http://www.amazon.com/Betsys-Breadbox-ebook/dp/B006ZFEL8G
> UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Betsys-Breadbox-ebook/dp/B006ZFEL8G
> Tags: horror, horror stories, short story, psychological, psychological thriller, murder, flash fiction, horror thriller, psychological horror, crime thriller, 99 cents kindle, 99 cents
> 
> I appreciate all of your help!


----------



## glc3

Hi Rose Archer I tagged and liked your book / books can you do the same for mine: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00961ICSQ and 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00961ICSQ



Rose Archer said:


> Please "Like" and tag my page. Thank you! (Hey, UK authors! I'll tag your US pages. You can tag my UK page. What do you think?)
> 
> Are you new here? FYI, clicking "agree with these tags" does not add tags. Please copy the list of tags, open the Amazon book page, and hit the letter "T" on your keyboard twice (TT). This will bring up the tag window, where you can paste the tags easily and all at once. Thanks.
> 
> *Tags:*
> 
> erotic romance, erotica, futuristic, futuristic romance, sci-fi romance, science fiction romance, scifi romance, urban fantasy romance, cyberpunk, cyberpunk romance, book recommendations, urban fantasy erotica, sexy sci-fi
> 
> *US:* http://www.amazon.com/Hard-Wired-ebook/dp/B0091IBP7Y
> 
> *UK:* http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hard-Wired-ebook/dp/B0091IBP7Y
> 
> Since my last post on 1080, I've caught up and tagged new stuff for:
> Jay Bell (all), Amyshojai, mettamia, reviauthor, A. Rosaria, Jan Hurst-Nicholson, Dennis E. Yates (all), torridcooke, jcfantasywriter, glc3, RuthNestvold, RJ Parker (all), Wyatt North, momrighter (all), E.M. Leya, Adam Kisiel, Jordan Marshall, iksanivica, mingjong, Craig Allen, culpetm.
> 
> >>snedelton: Thanks for the like and the tags, but thanking everyone individually actually slows up the process. Save yourself some time! I'll keep you covered without you having the mention me.
> 
> THANK YOU!!!


----------



## glc3

Hi torridcooke I tagged and liked your book / books can you do the same for mine: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00961ICSQ and 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00961ICSQ



torridcooke said:


> I am new to this thread, so I want to correct my error and also give a tip to any other newbs here. After spending a couple hours tagging and liking, I realize that the correct way to post the tags for the books is what I do below. Copy and paste is so much easier than checking fifteen boxes! My apologies to those who helped me out today and had to check boxes.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sizzling-Singapore-Romance-Vol-1-Carnal-ebook/dp/B008P44EWI
> 
> erotic romance, contemporary romance, contemporary erotic romance, sexy read, sexy book, hot romance, sexy romance, erotica, explicit sex, foodie romance, great recipes, sensual romance, foodie read, hot romance, erotic fiction
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Desire-Dinner-Romance-Cuisine-ebook/dp/B008UCCYUE
> 
> erotic romance, contemporary romance, contemporary erotic romance, sexy read, erotic short story, erotic story, sexy romance story, erotica, short erotic romance, foodie romance, great recipes, sensual romance, foodie read, hot romance, erotic fiction
> 
> The fastest way to do the tagging is to 1) copy the list of tags 2) click on the link 3) hit like before 4)tapping 'tt' so the tag box comes up and 5) paste the tags in the box. Also, if you put a space between the book link and the tag it makes it much easier to copy the tags.


----------



## glc3

Hi bxs122 I tagged and liked your book / books can you do the same for mine: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00961ICSQ and 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00961ICSQ



bxs122 said:


> got a few this evening.


----------



## glc3

Hi Jordan Marshall I tagged and liked your book / books can you do the same for mine: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00961ICSQ and 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00961ICSQ



Jordan Marshall said:


> Okay, all caught up to here. Thank you everyone for the tags, they are very much appreciated. In case anyone missed them, I'll post links and preferred tags again:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005A7V3BI/ref=pe_259560_25649270_pd_re_dt_dp1
> Tags:
> 99, mystery, thriller, serial killer, vigilante, vigilante justice, short story, crime
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004MYFVFE/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
> Tags:
> female sleuths, mystery, thriller, mind control, mkultra, mk-ultra, assassin, action, fbi, conspiracy, crime
> 
> and paperback:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/1460986539/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
> Tags:
> female sleuths, mystery, thriller, mind control, mkultra, mk-ultra, assassin, action, fbi, conspiracy, crime


----------



## liam.judge

RuthNestvold: i tagged all your books with the newest tags.
JohnsonJoshuaK: i tagged your books.
D. Nathan Hilliard: i tagged your latest book (already had the others tagged).

James Snow: some of your books have no tags added, which tags do you want for them? 
(i tagged the books that had tags)


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

glc3 = tagged  
howdy fellow zombie author  

still working my way up the backlist. I've definitely got some catching up to do.
I already had your's tagged too liam


----------



## sakmyster

Love seeing and tagging all the great work out there!

I had a productive summer - two books came out, and are feeling lonely and can use some tagging! Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/Cydonia-Objective-Morpheus-Initiative-ebook/dp/B008OHZZBA/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347369675&sr=1-1&keywords=cydonia+objective

http://www.amazon.com/Blindspots-ebook/dp/B008ZHNWHS/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1345217254&sr=8-1


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

Gotcha Sakmyster. You ought to put those books in your sig.


----------



## sakmyster

Thanks, Hilliard!  Yeah I noticed that after the fact!


----------



## James Snow

sakmyster, done them for you


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up. ~~~(waving) Hey David, congrats on the new books! 

My newest (ComPETability: Multi-DOG) could still use some likes and tags, folks. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.  James Snow, I still don't see any tags for your books.  You can add them to your next post, and we can copy/paste them.  Amy, I didn't see a link to the "multi-DOG" book.  I saw multi-cat, and dog + cat, aging cat, etc., but not multi-dog.

Also (note to ALL), please note that when catching up, all you have to do is say "caught up," you don't have to respond to each author individually.


----------



## lionelsnod

Caught up!

Lionel and the Golden Rule tags: childrens books, life lessons, magic, childrens literature, adventure, baseball, chapter book, morals, didactic, kindle book, golden rule, paul r hewlett, bullying US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006MYOY3W 
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lionels-Adventure-Lionel-Golden-ebook/dp/B006MYOY3W/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1346507847&sr=1-1

Lionel Turns the Other Cheek tags: childrens books, magic, adventure, childrens literature, life lessons, morals, chapter book, kindle, summer camp, didactic, bullying, paul r hewlett US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007JR00FC/?tag=kbpst-20
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lionels-Grand-Adventure-Lionel-ebook/dp/B007JR00FC/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1346507917&sr=1-1
Thanks for the tips on pasting these tags!!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Nathan: you have a tag on your new book: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0097U8DJO?tag=kbpst-20 zombie apocalyp*es* -- should that be zombie apocalyp*se*? Want the typo voted down?

James Snow: Copied your tags from the UK pages and pasted them to the US pages.

All Caught UP! And I have a new one!!

NEW BOOK:

http://www.amazon.com/In-The-Company-Cowards-ebook/dp/B0096C4H4I
fantasy, fantasy adventure, d a boulter, fiction, courage, cowardice, self-sacrifice, loyalty

Older Books:

http://www.amazon.com/Enemy-of-Korgan-ebook/dp/B007F2VAS2
science fiction, scifi, betrayal, spy, adventure, action, undercover, speculative fiction, sci-fi, sf, loyalty

http://www.amazon.com/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasting-ebook/dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## James Snow

Thanks DA, tagged yours in another post


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

sakmyster
D.A. Boulter (new book)


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

Jena H, Lionelsnod, DA Boulter = tagged!


----------



## Caddy

Just a suggestion to snedelton and glc3: You don't have to copy and paste each individual post and make a new post for each book you tag. It makes this thread miles longer than it needs to be. 

Please: Do not tag my book using the books in my sig. My tags will follow in another post.


----------



## Caddy

All caught up. Welcome newbies. Congrats to those with new books. Thanks to the people who actually follow my instrutions for giving me the tags and likes I wanted!

DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE OR THE TAGS I DON"T LIST BELOW. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!!

*Here is the copy and paste method for tagging:
1. Copy the list of tags (Please make sure you do not cut off part of the tags when you move your mouse.)
2. Go to the person's book's page:
3. Once you're at the page type "t" twice, quickly. This will bring up a dialog box that says "tag this product" at the top, with a field that says "your tags."
4. Paste the copied list into that box and click on "save tags."Thank you for tagging and liking:*

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-Gastien/dp/1477495592

drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777

family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

Please vote down: historical romance

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X

french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland

 PLEASE!!!DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE OR TAGS THAT I DON"T LIST ABOVE. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!! DO NOT CLICK ON MY BOOKS IN SIGNATURE TO TAG! FOLLOW THE LINKS AND INSTRUCTIONS ABOVE! THANKS!!!


----------



## Cassandra Blizzard

As usual, I have some catching up to do. Here is a new one of mine. Blog on Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0093LGO4S

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Tess St John

All caught up...thanks for tags back!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new ones. 

My newest (ComPETability: Multi-DOG) could still use some likes and tags, folks. And by the way, all three of the ComPETability books are FREE today (some also tomorrow and Friday). Thanks in advance for tags/likes/reviews...


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

Caddy, Cassandra Blizzard, and Tess St John = tagged and liked.
I've been gone too long...lots of new faces.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up - tagged all the books that had tags listed. 

I appreciate the return likes and tags, thank you,
G x


----------



## James Snow

About to tag all you guys who just posted. Here goes


----------



## Rose Archer

Please "Like" and tag my page. Thank you! (Hey, UK authors! I'll tag your US pages. You can tag my UK page. What do you think?)

Are you new here? FYI, clicking "agree with these tags" does not add tags. Please copy the list of tags, open the Amazon book page, and hit the letter "T" on your keyboard twice (TT). This will bring up the tag window, where you can paste the tags easily and all at once. Thanks.

*Tags:*

erotic romance, erotica, futuristic, futuristic romance, sci-fi romance, science fiction romance, scifi romance, urban fantasy romance, cyberpunk, cyberpunk romance, book recommendations, urban fantasy erotica, sexy sci-fi

*US:* http://www.amazon.com/Hard-Wired-ebook/dp/B0091IBP7Y

*UK:* http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hard-Wired-ebook/dp/B0091IBP7Y

Since my last post on 1085, I've caught up and tagged new stuff for:
James Snow (all but one), D. Nathan Hilliard, sakmyster (all), D.A. Boulter, Cassandra Blizzard, JohnsonJoshuaK (all), bxs122 (both), shockalotti, iksanivica, AJCooper. I've already tagged everyone else.

>>James Snow: What tags do you want on your last link, Moresome?

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

Grace Elliot, Rose Archer, and Hopeful Writer = Tagged and liked


----------



## thedragonchild "L&#039;Poni Baldwin"

I finally got the original TSODR back! They say my Subscription Book genre won't work, heck, I'll make it work. I need help in tagging TSODR: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006ZDQH0I

"Space Dragons," "Alien Dragons," "Dragons," "Cicadas," "short stories," "poetry," "dragon romance," "science fiction," "apocalypse," "dystopian," "anime" "intelligent sf" "young adult" "cicada book" "african-american fiction" and any other tag on there.

and I've been busy tagging


----------



## thedragonchild "L&#039;Poni Baldwin"

I'm slowly catching up!


----------



## James Snow

Rose Archer said:


> Please "Like" and tag my page. Thank you! (Hey, UK authors! I'll tag your US pages. You can tag my UK page. What do you think?)
> 
> Are you new here? FYI, clicking "agree with these tags" does not add tags. Please copy the list of tags, open the Amazon book page, and hit the letter "T" on your keyboard twice (TT). This will bring up the tag window, where you can paste the tags easily and all at once. Thanks.
> 
> *Tags:*
> 
> erotic romance, erotica, futuristic, futuristic romance, sci-fi romance, science fiction romance, scifi romance, urban fantasy romance, cyberpunk, cyberpunk romance, book recommendations, urban fantasy erotica, sexy sci-fi
> 
> *US:* http://www.amazon.com/Hard-Wired-ebook/dp/B0091IBP7Y
> 
> *UK:* http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hard-Wired-ebook/dp/B0091IBP7Y
> 
> Since my last post on 1085, I've caught up and tagged new stuff for:
> James Snow (all but one), D. Nathan Hilliard, sakmyster (all), D.A. Boulter, Cassandra Blizzard, JohnsonJoshuaK (all), bxs122 (both), shockalotti, iksanivica, AJCooper. I've already tagged everyone else.
> 
> >>James Snow: What tags do you want on your last link, Moresome?
> 
> THANK YOU!!!


Hi Rose, just updated my tags on there now. Just tagged yours.


----------



## Bank182

Hi there, new to this site


----------



## James Snow

Tucdj002 said:


> Hi there, new to this site


Do you have any links to your work so we can tag and like it for you? Welcome to the site btw!


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the new ones. Thanks for tagging mine, too--especially the newest ComPETability(MultiDOGS).


----------



## Bank182

http://www.amazon.com/Contact-Denied-Genesis-ebook/dp/B0098JAHPM/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1347545149&sr=8-4&keywords=Contact+denied

Hey guys my book is called Contact Denied by Aaron Aagars- would appreciate the love, have just finished a long session of tagging your books as well and would love the return favor....  love the concept of author help author, great job....

These are my own tags I put in, oh and not sure how to embed an image of my book here.... Any suggestions?

saga, science fiction, dark fantasy, thriller, action, adventure...


----------



## James Snow

Tagged for you. There is a guide in the main part of the writers Cafe telling you how to get your images in your signature


----------



## Amyshojai

Tucdj002 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Contact-Denied-Genesis-ebook/dp/B0098JAHPM/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1347545149&sr=8-4&keywords=Contact+denied
> 
> ... oh and not sure how to embed an image of my book here.... Any suggestions?


Got you tagged! There's also a "sticky" thread at the top of the Writers Cafe forum that has a how-to on inserting book covers in your signature. *s*


----------



## Bank182

Yep just posted it, cheers, and thanks, need to get out there and known, writing is my life   time to share it at last.


----------



## James Snow

Best of luck to you!


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up


----------



## Bank182

Cool here it is... Only took four years to write... Now the hard part


----------



## Bank182

Just tagged yours James, love that last cover photo- very artistic oh and hot


----------



## Carolyn Evans-Dean

I'm back! I could use some tagging love for my books, you'll find them in my signature. You can just vote up the most popular tags. I will get busy tagging to catch up.

Congratulations to the new authors. Wishing you the best of luck on your sales!


----------



## Anita Coxman

Hi! I'm new here... I understand how this is done , but I don't know how far back to go with tagging everyone else's stuff. Do I really have to go back 1088 pages?


----------



## Amyshojai

We recommend you go back 5 pages and tag all those listed to catch up with the "regulars." I'm all caught up.


----------



## Bank182

Please feel free to tag me... Let's share the love 

scifi, fantasy adventure, goodreads author, military science fiction, speculative fiction, epic fantasy, epic space opera, dark fantasy, stargate, starcraft, paranormal, historical fiction, fantasy, kindle, kindle book


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.  Anita, as Amy mentioned, we request you go back 5 pages in order to catch the current regulars.  Thanks.


----------



## Cherise

Are you new here? 
Please copy the tags,
Go to my book's page,
Type t t
Paste the tags into the box that pops up,
And click save.

I went back 5 pages and tagged at least one book for each poster. Here is the paperback version of my book that just came out today.

http://www.amazon.com/High-School-Substitute-Teachers-Guide/dp/1479229644/

TAGS: 
job search, job hunting, substitute teacher, substitute teaching, high school, teaching, classroom management, time fillers, guest teacher, guest teaching, subbing, substituting, secondary education

Thank you for the tags and likes!

Suggestion:

We might all get more people tagging our books if we each limited our posts in this thread to one post every 5 pages.
That way, when new people go back 5 pages, they tag 100 people (about 20 posts per page).
Right now, going back 5 pages only hits 25 people or so, because some posters appear 10 or more times within 5 pages.


----------



## Pauline Creeden

All Caught Up!

Thanks for the mutual tags!


----------



## The Book Ninja

Thank you all very kindly for allowing me to humbly submit the books I promote to your tag and like exchange. I have two amazon accounts and will gladly use them both to show your books some love.

I understand the rules, and have gone back the requisite 5 pages. From this moment forward, I will return often and keep up my tags.

Thank you for tagging the books within my signature.

*bows* and *disappears in a cloud of smoke*


----------



## Dennis E. Yates

Hi, I'm in a tagging mood tonight! Please see my signature for the links. Thanks.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

Cherise Kelly, The Book Ninja, and Dennis E. Yates = tagged and liked!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged everyone new!

--------------------

Mine for anyone who doesn't have them yet:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia
The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Tagged the new ones for me. Best regards,

Adam


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Cassandra Blizzard
HopefulWriter
thedragonchild "Nipaporn Baldwin"
Tucdj002
Carolyn Evans-Dean
Anita Coxman
Cherise Kelley
The Book Ninja


----------



## Bank182

Cheers Liam, returning favor now


----------



## Amyshojai

Got all the new ones, thanks for the tags (esp on the new COMPET:MULTI-DOG book).


----------



## VictoriaV

Hello

Thanks for tagging my book. I have added a new book would appreciate tags and likes:

http://www.amazon.com/Savannahs-Happy-Halloween-Party-ebook/dp/B0097FLSMI/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Savannahs-Happy-Halloween-Party-ebook/dp/B0097FLSMI/

Tags:
halloween decorations, halloween party decorations, halloween costumes, halloween party, halloween lights, halloween party ideas, stories for girls, vicky virgo, halloween stories for children, halloween trick or treating, kindle ebooks for children, party favors bags, short stories for children, trick or treating bags

Previous book for those who missed it first time round:

http://www.amazon.com/Sleepover-Perfect-Slumber-Friendships-ebook/dp/B0092TNRYQ/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sleepover-Perfect-Slumber-Friendships-ebook/dp/B0092TNRYQ/

Tags:
party favors, party invitations, sleepover games, sleepover party, slumber party, vicky virgo, games for girls, party for girls, sleepover books, sleepover books for girls, sleepover girls, sleepover party ideas, slumber party games, friendships, sleepover party supplies

Thank you very much.

I have tagged the following people:

M G Scarsbrook
DomEagle
D A Boulter
Mettamia
Larry Wilmot
Cora Buhlert
liam.judge
Martinfreddy Hanson
Simon Haynes

Thank you in advance.

Victoria V


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your new one VictoriaV


----------



## Neil Ostroff

Hi everyone. This is a big tag list. I've been on a few of these on Goodreads and other sites, but this one makes it easy with the books and links at the bottom of the page. I'm hitting as many of you as I can. Hope everyone reciprocates. Appreciate it.


----------



## kahuna

sak myster
hopefulwriter

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## reviauthor

Caught up to here. *Looking for 1 or 2 more likes of my book, please!* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ECMJ2G
(It will be at 100 likes after 1 more like)

If you'd also like to tag, also appreciated!

*Amazon US:* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ECMJ2G
*Amazon UK:* http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005ECMJ2G

Tags if tagging: beach read, chick lit, commercial fiction, contemporary fiction, hollywood, rock star, bargain books, humorous fiction, dating story, summer reading, summer read, fun read

Just finished tagging/liking:

AJCooper
JohnsonJoshuaK
D. Nathan Hilliard
glc3 (got UK one, had done US)
James Snow
sakmyster
lionelsnod (UK books, had US)
D.A. Boulter (new one, had others)
HopefulWriter
thedragonchild "Nipaporn Baldwin"
Tucdj002
Carolyn Evans-Dean
Anita Coxman
Cherise Kelley
The Book Ninja
VictoriaV
Neil Ostroff


----------



## leearco

Thanks for all the tags.


Can erotica have their own section, I don't want to open the Amazon page let alone tag it.


----------



## The Book Ninja

With a few quick strikes - I am caught up with Likes and Tags!

Thanks for the mutual tags!


----------



## Pauline Creeden

All tagged up to here


----------



## James Snow

All caught up, btw book ninja I love your covers! They are amazing.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Tucdj002: thanks for tagging my book
VictoriaV (new books)

& caught up with everyone else's books.


----------



## The Book Ninja

A humble bow of thanks James Snow


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I will certainly tag you and return your favor. I can use some tagging for my books in signature. Thanks.


----------



## KKlein

I have a biography/memoir and it's been recommended that I stop in and visit. I would appreciate likes and tags on my only ebook and paperback.

I would like to start on this page and go back 5 pages and tag two ebooks for everyone or one ebook and it's paperback if the links are there.

Please ignore the tags that are already on my product's page and cut and paste these 15, which should be easier in any case:

*medical drama, nonfiction, medical, doctor, trauma, true story, anesthesiology, surgery, doctors divorce, divorce story, medical training, emergency medicine, memoir, operating room, surgery*

eBook and Paperback Links for *A Physician's Plight* are:

http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

http://amzn.to/flkONf

I'm going to start liking and tagging and I'll post an update. Thank you all for the book TLC.


----------



## KKlein

Ha! I think I need an ibuprofen for my click finger and right wrist. And my husband is ever so slightly hinting for dinner.

Tagged and like pages 1085 through 1089 - did get a lot of paperbacks which were sorely lacking for some TLC. Did a few UK's also. I think there was one book lacking tags. Saw a few _spectacular_ covers, but most of them are really good in any case!

I'll check back in a few days. KK


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new books.


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again. *Cherise,* it's hard for authors to come back "every X pages," because there's no way of knowing how many other people have tagged, or how quickly. If we all tag regularly (every few days, once a week, etc.) and pick up _where we left off,_ we should hit everyone.

*leearco,* it's my understanding (could be wrong) that tagging an erotica book doesn't link you to that book in any substantial way. I understand your hesitation to open pages to erotica books, but the way I tag, I honestly don't really even see the covers. As soon as the book page opens I hit "tt", do my thing, and close the page. Honestly, unless someone makes a point of it, it's possible to not even notice the book covers. However, if you're concerned because you tag at home where others might see (children, visiting nuns, etc.), that's fair.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

KKlein


----------



## Deb Baker

Please give some tags and likes to my newest - Murder Begins at Home (A Gertie Johnson Murder Mystery Novella)
Thanks in advance.
I'm off to reciprocate!


----------



## kahuna

Book Ninja

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Quiss

Tagged, tagged and tagged

Please click 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008XRZUWK

(please do not tag "demons" or "erotica" - it is neither)

Q.


----------



## The Book Ninja

In like a flash, throwing tags all around like throwing stars. and then *Poof* gone.


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Only a few to catch today .. But done thru here.


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up to here, too.


----------



## A. Rosaria

All tagged up.


----------



## 56139

Whew - I think I have George Jetson wrist from tagging now! I have tagged at least one book for everyone on the last six pages.

Here is my brand spankin' new book and tags follow! Thank you!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B009BIOJTU/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

TAGS

Clutch, cyberpunk, j a huss, junco, science fiction series, assassin, biopunk, cloning, dystopia, female assassin, military science fiction, sci fi thriller, fantasy series, space opera


----------



## A.S.K.

All caught up 5 pages back.

Mine if you missed:

KINDLE:
http://amzn.to/JsJyOY
astrology, horoscopes, zodiac, spirituality, relationships, new age

PAPERBACK:
http://amzn.to/NNvjrM
astrology, horoscopes, zodiac, spirituality, relationships, new age

Thanks.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Excellent - some more new faces. 

Got you all. 
My links are in the signature line.
thank you,
G x


----------



## Jamie Sedgwick

Hello, I'm way behind again so I'm going to go back five pages and get caught up tonight and tomorrow. In the meanwhile, your tags would be much appreciated on my new title "Tinker's War." 
Thanks in advance!

Tags: steampunk, young adult, fantasy, sci-fi, science fiction, female hero, adventure, alternate history, steampunk fantasy, young adult steampunk, steampunk series, sedgwick, Tinkerer, Tinker, tinker's war

E-book: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B009AYRZIC/

Paperback: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/1478364831/


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the new books and authors. Thanks for returning the favor esp on my newest, ComPETability(Multi-Dog).


----------



## Todd Thorne

Completed Tag-Fu to here.

Here are tags for my books along with my thanks:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008PUMCTY
Science fiction, short story, strong woman, erotic, lust, denial, romance, tragic, tragedy, revenge, suicide mission, war, charity, cystic fibrosis, coming together

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006N83XMU
anthology, young adult, vr, virtual reality, teen, speculative fiction, science fiction, post-apocalyptic, monster, horror, fiction, dark fiction

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007BIG1WU
dark fantasy, folklore, horror, native american, paranormal, quilting, short story, spirit, strong women, suicide, tribal, death, speculative fiction, spirits

http://www.amazon.com/Game-Over-Extended-Edition-ebook/dp/B005702TYS/
young adult, science fiction, video games, virtual reality, teen, monster, horror, duel, short story, revenge, spiders, aliens


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up...thanks for tags back!


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

Deb Baker, Quiss, Book ninja’s latest, A Rosario, JanneCo, A.S.K., Jamie Sedgwick, Todd  Thorne...... all are liked and tagged!


----------



## Katie Salidas

Hey guys! I've got another one that needs some liking and some tagging. Pretty please. 

http://www.amazon.com/Moonlight-ebook/dp/B0098KSARS
Moonlight.


----------



## James Snow

All caught up, everyone in the past couple of pages liked and tagged.


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

I've been away from this thread for a while, and man, 10 pages of new posts! I'll be working through the last 5 pages to see if there's anyone I haven't tagged yet (dozens of people no doubt).

In the mean time, I could use some tags for my new book:

*The Raven's Endgame*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009BTQR4E/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009BTQR4E/
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, amnesia, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy

And of course part 1:

*Gift of the Destroyer*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063UB58W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0063UB58W
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, post-apocalyptic, time travel, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged all the new books!

--------------------

Here's mine for anyone new:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia
The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

Katie Salidas, Jeroen Steenbeeke, and M. G. Scarsbrook = liked and tagged


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new books, welcome and congrats!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Deb Baker (new book)
JanneCO
Jamie Sedgwick
Katie Salidas
Jeroen Steenbeeke


----------



## liam.judge

Can anyone new or who hasn't tagged my book yet, go to this link & copy & paste these new tags for me?:

http://amzn.to/Q8H1QM

money, What is accounting, What is equity, Financial services, Personal loans, Financial planner, Financial advisor,
Wealth management, Debt consolidation, Financial advisors, About personal finance, Finance personal,
What is personal finance, Consolidation loan


----------



## Amyshojai

YAY! It's finally here! My debut thriller is now LIVE on Amazon, and I'd appreciate all the "likes" and tags you can spare.



medical thriller, thriller, suspense, mystery, service dog, german shepherd, dog training, cat behavior, amy shojai, dog lovers fiction, maine **** cat, animal behavior, autism fiction,


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up. Thanks for your likes and tags.


----------



## The Book Ninja

In like a flash and finding it's not too difficult to keep up with tags if I do it daily. 

*and out in a cloud of smoke*


----------



## T.M.souders author

Hello! It's been probably 8 months since I've participated on this thread, but I'm glad to be back. Some of your book I had already tagged from way back when, but I went back 6 pages and tagged all of the new books and checked on the old ones as well to make sure. *whew* I forgot how time consuming catching up was!

If you can spares come tags for the ones in the signature, great, but I need tags on my newest the most! Here's the link. Please copy and paste the following tags.
FREEDOM ROAD TAGS:
coming of age, family drama, family dysfunction, future, guitar, music, reaching your dreams, teen depression, womens fiction, womens literature, ya crossover, young adult, fiction, women s literature

ebook: http://amzn.to/PiVmqR
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/Freedom-Road-T-M-Souders/dp/1479283231/


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up. My two newest still need lots of tags and likes. The ComPETability (MultiDog), and LOST AND FOUND (thriller), the first two books in my siggy.

For Lost & Found:
medical thriller, thriller, suspense, mystery, service dog, german shepherd, dog training, cat behavior, amy shojai, dog lovers fiction, maine **** cat, animal behavior, autism fiction,


----------



## KKlein

Did more tagging up to here & thanks for the tag team response. 

Please ignore the tags that are already on my product's page and cut and paste these 15, which should be easier in any case:

*medical drama, nonfiction, medical, doctor, trauma, true story, anesthesiology, surgery, doctors divorce, divorce story, medical training, emergency medicine, memoir, operating room, surgery*

eBook and Paperback Links for *A Physician's Plight: a Memoir* are:

http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## martyinmaui

Thanks so much everyone for the tags/likes!

I saw someone added their blog on Kindle here and it was like a thump to the side of the head because I FORGOT my blog was available on Kindle! Oh duh! Here's the link and guess I better get hot working on some reviews 

IGG - Tips, Tools & Tantalizing Ideas
http://www.amazon.com/IGG-Tips-Tools-Tantalizing-Ideas/dp/B0077QWMTM/

Inspirational Words of Wisdom for Challenging Times
http://www.amazon.com/Inspirational-Words-Wisdom-Challenging-ebook/dp/B007WZ5NEY/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Inspirational-Words-Wisdom-Challenging-ebook/dp/B007WZ5NEY

Stepping Stones to Greater Resilience
http://www.amazon.com/Stepping-Stones-Greater-Resilience-ebook/dp/B007VEU8FU
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stepping-Stones-Greater-Resilience-ebook/dp/B007VEU8FU/


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Once more caught up.

Newest Book (Published 05 Sept):
http://www.amazon.com/In-The-Company-Cowards-ebook/dp/B0096C4H4I
fantasy, fantasy adventure, d a boulter, fiction, courage, cowardice, self-sacrifice, loyalty

Old Books:

http://www.amazon.com/Enemy-of-Korgan-ebook/dp/B007F2VAS2
science fiction, scifi, betrayal, spy, adventure, action, undercover, speculative fiction, sci-fi, sf, loyalty

http://www.amazon.com/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasting-ebook/dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Greetings everyone. Just revamped a cover and changing some things around with "Outcome, a Novel."
Please cut and paste the following tags (I'm letting the old tags get obscure!); I'd appreciate any and all TLC.

surgery, medical novel, medical book, suspense, anesthesiology, surgery, operating room, medical thriller, medical suspense, organ transplant, doctor, medical, medical drama, hospitals

http://amzn.to/oSrMRg - Kindle

http://amzn.to/pKQy6C - Paperback

Lots of familiar faces and books...but some new ones, too. I'm headed back a couple of pages and I'll tag away.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.

Please "Like" my profile here: http://amazon.com/author/amyshojai

and "like" and tag especially the two newest books in my signature, LOST AND FOUND and COMPET(MultiDOG). Thanks!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Martyinmaui, u don't have any tags for Tips and Tool....Ideas.


----------



## Suellen Smith

Hello I just wrote my first book and would appreciate in tags and likes. I will be reciprocating  for the previous 10 and post posts. Thanks in advance.

Here's some tags that will work for my Romance Novel Champagne Cocktails.

Romance Novel, Modern Romance Novel, Contemporary Romance Novel, Western Romance Novel, Action Romance Novel, Love Story, 99 cents

Feel free to cut and paste


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.  Thanks, all.


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

Caught up again.

*The Raven's Endgame*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009BTQR4E/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009BTQR4E/
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, amnesia, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy

*Gift of the Destroyer*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063UB58W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0063UB58W
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, post-apocalyptic, time travel, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Amyshojai (tagged new book & clicked like on profile page)
T.M.souders
KKlein
Doctor Barbara
Suellen Smith


----------



## HigherRead

Just starting out and we could use some tags & likes for our books (listed in the signature). Catching up on thousands of pages of tags...

Thanks!

Dan


----------



## James Snow

All caught up, tagging distracts me from checking sales which is a good thing


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

It took some work, but I'm all caught up again!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.

Liam, thanks! HigherRead you need to add some tags to your books first or list what you'd like as tags. We recommend you go back 5 pages and tag all the books of the "regulars" and then check in every day or so to stay caught up.

Please "Like" my profile here: http://amazon.com/author/amyshojai

and "like" and tag especially the two newest books in my signature, LOST AND FOUND and COMPET(MultiDOG). Thanks!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

All caught up, but HigherRead, you need tags. Amyshojai, liked your profile.

Just revamped a cover and changing some things around with "*Outcome, a Novel*."
Please cut and paste the following tags (I'm letting the old tags get obscure!); I'd appreciate any and all TLC.

TAGS:

surgery, medical novel, medical book, suspense, anesthesiology, surgery, operating room, medical thriller, medical suspense, organ transplant, doctor, medical, medical drama, hospitals

http://amzn.to/oSrMRg - Kindle

http://amzn.to/pKQy6C - Paperback


----------



## 56139

All caught up and I have a new book too!

http://tinyurl.com/9fgpu8u

TAGS
Fledge, cyberpunk, ja huss, junco, science fiction series, assassin, biopunk, cloning, dystopia, female assassin, military science fiction, sci fi thriller, fantasy series, space opera

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B009BIOJTU/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

TAGS

Clutch, cyberpunk, ja huss, junco, science fiction series, assassin, biopunk, cloning, dystopia, female assassin, military science fiction, sci fi thriller, fantasy series, space opera


----------



## mettamia

I have a new book for which I would love some likes and tags (see tags below)

USA Amazon link is:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009C399ZS/ref=rdr_kindle_ext_tmb

My tags to cut and paste:

*art photography, kindle book, mia randall, photographers, photographic arts, photographs, photography books, travel photography, photography book, photographic journey, photo essays, photojournalism, photography, art*

I have tagged and liked the following today, if anyone else wants me to do theirs please let me know.

Janne CO - fledge
Doctor Barbara - Outcome
Suellen Smith - Champagne Cocktails

will reciprocate anyone who can do mine, thanks!


----------



## VictoriaV

Hello

It is soo good to have a job where I can get away with tagging all day long. lol.

Please tag the following books for me:

http://www.amazon.com/Savannahs-Happy-Halloween-Party-ebook/dp/B0097FLSMI/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Savannahs-Happy-Halloween-Party-ebook/dp/B0097FLSMI/

Tags:
halloween decorations, halloween party decorations, halloween costumes, halloween party, halloween lights, halloween party ideas, stories for girls, vicky virgo, halloween stories for children, halloween trick or treating, kindle ebooks for children, party favors bags, short stories for children, trick or treating bags

http://www.amazon.com/Sleepover-Perfect-Slumber-Friendships-ebook/dp/B0092TNRYQ/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sleepover-Perfect-Slumber-Friendships-ebook/dp/B0092TNRYQ/

Tags:
party favors, party invitations, sleepover games, sleepover party, slumber party, vicky virgo, games for girls, party for girls, sleepover books, sleepover books for girls, sleepover girls, sleepover party ideas, slumber party games, friendships, sleepover party supplies

Thank you very much.

Have Tagged the following:
Reviauthor
Kahuna
Cherise Kelley
Tucdj002
thedragonchild
Rose Archer
Mettamia
JanneCO
Doctor Barbara - Love the new book cover. 
Amyshojai　
Jeroen Steenbeeke
D A Boulter
Martyinmaui
KKlein
T M Souders
Todd Thorne
Jamie Sedgewick
A.S.K

Have a great day.
Victoriav


----------



## KKlein

Good morning. Up to date.

James Snow - there aren't any tags for Discovering His.

Please ignore the tags that are already on my product's page and cut and paste these 15, which should be easier in any case:

*medical drama, nonfiction, medical, doctor, trauma, true story, anesthesiology, surgery, doctors divorce, divorce story, medical training, emergency medicine, memoir, operating room, surgery*

eBook and Paperback Links for *A Physician's Plight* are:

http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

HigherRead: some of your books have no tags added. Can you list the tags you want for those books?
JanneCO (new book)
mettamia (new book)


----------



## Amyshojai

Please "Like" my profile here: http://amazon.com/author/amyshojai

and "like" and tag especially the two newest books in my signature, LOST AND FOUND and COMPET(MultiDOG). Thanks!


----------



## T.K.

Hi all! I could use some tags for my new release Swan Song - they're listed below.

http://www.amazon.com/Swan-Song-Cardinal-Series-ebook/dp/B009D3TT48/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1348065378&sr=8-15&keywords=chamberton+publishing

action, adventure, detective, espionage, mystery, new release, spies,
young adult, young adult new release, young adult romance

Thanks, and I'll tag yours, too!


----------



## Amyshojai

TK, got your new one tagged, congrats!


----------



## Cassandra Blizzard

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007PRURYU

Thanks!


----------



## The Book Ninja

Moving in with stealth and catching up

*Love Swan Song's cover*

Please give extra love to my new one : Becoming Jolie

Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new one, Book Ninja.

For those who haven't yet, please "Like" my profile here: http://amazon.com/author/amyshojai

and "like" and tag especially the two newest books in my signature, LOST AND FOUND and COMPET(MultiDOG). Thanks!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up.

Thanks for the return likes and tags. 
Grace x


----------



## A.S.K.

Got T.M., Doctor Barbara, Suellen Smith, HigherRead, JanneCO, T.K., Cassandra, The Book Ninja.

Also, All caught up 5 Pages back.

Please like, tag or "yes" mine if you missed and for new members. Thanks!

KINDLE:
http://amzn.to/JsJyOY
astrology, horoscopes, zodiac, spirituality, relationships, new age

PAPERBACK:
http://amzn.to/NNvjrM
astrology, horoscopes, zodiac, spirituality, relationships, new age


----------



## Suellen Smith

Thank you for the likes and tags I really appreciate it 
All caught up now.

Champagne Cocktails (Romance Novel)

Tags to copy and paste: model, fashion, love story, contemporary romance, romance, modern romance, romance novel, cheap kindle books, contemporary, action romance, kindle romance, california, colorado, 99 cents, western romance

Thank you in advance


----------



## Sterling Gate

Hi All,

Have just taged and liked all the titles listed for the following members (and also liked all your Amazon author profile pages as well as all of your 5 star reviews): Suellen Smith, A.S.K., Amyshojai, The Book Ninja, Cassandra Blizzard, T.K. Richardson, KKlein M.D., Vicky Virgo, mettamia, JanneCO, Doctor Barbara, Jeroen Steenbeeke, D.A. Boulter, martyinmaui.

Would be greatly appreciated if anyone could like and/or tag my 3 titles below:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0056I4FKC
http://www.amazon.com/Fiji-A-Novel-ebook/dp/B0057YCZM0/
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008M9WWKW/

Thank you!


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks Sterling, got you tagged and liked!


----------



## Sterling Gate

Thanks Amy.
I just tagged your cat books also. 
Love the cat on the cover of Your Aging Cat - great eyes!
All the best.


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks Sterling. That kitty was posed, believe it or not, sitting on top of a mailbox. I just stopped the car and snapped the photo out the window. *s*


----------



## The Book Ninja

*bows* Many thanks for your continued likes and tags.


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again. Welcome, newbs.

*HigherRead, James Snow,* and *T.K. Richardson....* some or all of your books don't have tags. Either add some, or include tags in your next post, and we'll be glad to use them.


----------



## kahuna

K Klein
Deb Baker
Janneco
Higher Read

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## 56139

All caught up with Vickie, Mia, TK, Cassandra, and Ninja.

Here are my two books:

http://tinyurl.com/9fgpu8u

TAGS
Fledge, cyberpunk, ja huss, junco, science fiction series, assassin, biopunk, cloning, dystopia, female assassin, military science fiction, sci fi thriller, fantasy series, space opera

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B009BIOJTU/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

TAGS

Clutch, cyberpunk, ja huss, junco, science fiction series, assassin, biopunk, cloning, dystopia, female assassin, military science fiction, sci fi thriller, fantasy series, space opera


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Caught up to here 
If ya'll could get the new one, would appreciate it:
The Man Painter (The Painter Series)


----------



## Senseidoji

Can always use more tags and likes. If you like, pick it up and read it, its only 99 cents right now.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0069DS694


----------



## Caddy

All caught up. Welcome newbies. Congrats to those with new books. Thanks to the people who actually follow my instrutions for giving me the tags and likes I wanted!

DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE OR THE TAGS I DON"T LIST BELOW. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!!

*Here is the copy and paste method for tagging:
1. Copy the list of tags (Please make sure you do not cut off part of the tags when you move your mouse.)
2. Go to the person's book's page:
3. Once you're at the page type "t" twice, quickly. This will bring up a dialog box that says "tag this product" at the top, with a field that says "your tags."
4. Paste the copied list into that box and click on "save tags."Thank you for tagging and liking:
*
http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-Gastien/dp/1477495592

drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777
 
family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

Please vote down: historical romance

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X

french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland

PLEASE!!!DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE OR TAGS THAT I DON"T LIST ABOVE. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!! DO NOT CLICK ON MY BOOKS IN SIGNATURE TO TAG! FOLLOW THE LINKS AND INSTRUCTIONS ABOVE! THANKS!!!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

T.K. Richardson (new book)
Cassandra Blizzard
The Book Ninja (new book)
Suellen Smith
Sterling Gate
Hosanna
Senseidoji


----------



## liam.judge

Can anyone new or who hasn't tagged my book yet, go to this link & copy & paste these new tags for me?:

http://amzn.to/Q8H1QM

money, What is accounting, What is equity, Financial services, Personal loans, Financial planner, Financial advisor,
Wealth management, Debt consolidation, Financial advisors, About personal finance, Finance personal,
What is personal finance, Consolidation loan


----------



## jenwylie

Hi Everyone!

My new release would love some tags click and likes 

YA epic fantasy (bk 1)
Broken Aro by Jen Wylie









http://www.amazon.com/Broken-Aro-The-Ones-ebook/dp/B009B37VQS

Thank you so very much in advance! ~off to click away on yours


----------



## Amyshojai

Jen Wylie, got your book tagged--LOVE the cover! All caught up.

For those who haven't yet, please "Like" my profile here: http://amazon.com/author/amyshojai

and "like" and tag especially the two newest books in my signature, LOST AND FOUND (especially PRINT) and COMPET(MultiDOG). Thanks!


----------



## T.K.

Thanks all! I've gone back a couple of pages and tagged yours, too.

Could still use more tags for Swan Song - thanks in advance!

http://www.amazon.com/Swan-Song-Cardinal-Series-ebook/dp/B009D3TT48/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1348065378&sr=8-15&keywords=chamberton+publishing


----------



## Tess St John

I've caught up with my tagging...even tagged the author page of the people asking!

Thanks for tags back!


----------



## B.A. Spangler

Cassandra Blizzard said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007PRURYU
> 
> Thanks!


Got this one and a few others


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

jenwylie


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up. 

thanks for the return likes and tags, 
Grace x


----------



## 56139

All caught up - tagged Liam, sense, and Jen.

I have another new book that could really use some love!

http://www.amazon.com/FLIGHT-Just-Junco-Dot-ebook/dp/B009E9MMWM/

TAGS:

assassin, biopunk, cloning, cyberpunk, dystopia, fantasy series, female assassin, flight, ja huss, junco, military science fiction, sci fi thriller, science fiction series, space opera

http://tinyurl.com/9fgpu8u

TAGS
Fledge, cyberpunk, ja huss, junco, science fiction series, assassin, biopunk, cloning, dystopia, female assassin, military science fiction, sci fi thriller, fantasy series, space opera

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B009BIOJTU/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

TAGS

Clutch, cyberpunk, ja huss, junco, science fiction series, assassin, biopunk, cloning, dystopia, female assassin, military science fiction, sci fi thriller, fantasy series, space opera


----------



## martyinmaui

All caught up - as always, thanks so much for the tags/likes. Here are my books/links for anyone new or playing catch up.

Stepping Stones to Greater Resilience
http://www.amazon.com/Stepping-Stones-Greater-Resilience-ebook/dp/B007VEU8FU
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stepping-Stones-Greater-Resilience-ebook/dp/B007VEU8FU/

Inspirational Words of Wisdom for Challenging Times
http://www.amazon.com/Inspirational-Words-Wisdom-Challenging-ebook/dp/B007WZ5NEY/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Inspirational-Words-Wisdom-Challenging-ebook/dp/B007WZ5NEY


----------



## ArcherG

Hi,

I'm a new member but have followed the boards for several months prior. My book links are listed below and I will graciously tag back. Thanks!

Links:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008ELAZJ8

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008LPH0C2

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VIJGZ8

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008MC16JW

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VIJIKQ

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008XK5FVS


----------



## snedelton

bxs122 said:


> Got this one and a few others


An engineer too. I did yours, likes and tags, please reciprocate. Thx:

http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Raven-Affair-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466334606/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Crossroads-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466335068/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Tunnel-Lost-Diary-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1463542402/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-Madness-Ben-Bluman/dp/1475208936/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Fear-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1461043107/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## snedelton

JanneCO said:


> All caught up - tagged Liam, sense, and Jen.
> 
> I have another new book that could really use some love!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/FLIGHT-Just-Junco-Dot-ebook/dp/B009E9MMWM/
> 
> TAGS:
> 
> assassin, biopunk, cloning, cyberpunk, dystopia, fantasy series, female assassin, flight, ja huss, junco, military science fiction, sci fi thriller, science fiction series, space opera
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/9fgpu8u
> 
> TAGS
> Fledge, cyberpunk, ja huss, junco, science fiction series, assassin, biopunk, cloning, dystopia, female assassin, military science fiction, sci fi thriller, fantasy series, space opera
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B009BIOJTU/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
> 
> TAGS
> 
> Clutch, cyberpunk, ja huss, junco, science fiction series, assassin, biopunk, cloning, dystopia, female assassin, military science fiction, sci fi thriller, fantasy series, space opera


I did yours, likes and tags, please reciprocate. Thx:
http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Raven-Affair-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466334606/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Crossroads-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466335068/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Tunnel-Lost-Diary-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1463542402/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-Madness-Ben-Bluman/dp/1475208936/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Fear-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1461043107/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## snedelton

T.K. Richardson said:


> Hi all! I could use some tags for my new release Swan Song - they're listed below.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Swan-Song-Cardinal-Series-ebook/dp/B009D3TT48/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1348065378&sr=8-15&keywords=chamberton+publishing
> 
> action, adventure, detective, espionage, mystery, new release, spies,
> young adult, young adult new release, young adult romance
> 
> Thanks, and I'll tag yours, too!


I'll do yours, likes, tags. Please reciprocate. Thx:

http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Raven-Affair-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466334606/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Crossroads-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466335068/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Tunnel-Lost-Diary-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1463542402/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-Madness-Ben-Bluman/dp/1475208936/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Fear-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1461043107/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## snedelton

T.K. Richardson said:


> Hi all! I could use some tags for my new release Swan Song - they're listed below.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Swan-Song-Cardinal-Series-ebook/dp/B009D3TT48/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1348065378&sr=8-15&keywords=chamberton+publishing
> 
> action, adventure, detective, espionage, mystery, new release, spies,
> young adult, young adult new release, young adult romance
> 
> Thanks, and I'll tag yours, too!


I did yours, likes and tags, please reciprocate. Thx:

http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Raven-Affair-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466334606/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Crossroads-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466335068/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Tunnel-Lost-Diary-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1463542402/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-Madness-Ben-Bluman/dp/1475208936/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Fear-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1461043107/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## snedelton

The Book Ninja said:


> Moving in with stealth and catching up
> 
> *Love Swan Song's cover*
> 
> Please give extra love to my new one : Becoming Jolie
> 
> Thanks!


I'll do yours, please do mine (likes, tags). Thx:
http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Raven-Affair-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466334606/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Crossroads-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466335068/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Tunnel-Lost-Diary-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1463542402/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-Madness-Ben-Bluman/dp/1475208936/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Fear-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1461043107/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## kahuna

Jen Wylie

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## snedelton

Suellen Smith said:


> Thank you for the likes and tags I really appreciate it
> All caught up now.
> 
> Champagne Cocktails (Romance Novel)
> 
> Tags to copy and paste: model, fashion, love story, contemporary romance, romance, modern romance, romance novel, cheap kindle books, contemporary, action romance, kindle romance, california, colorado, 99 cents, western romance
> 
> Thank you in advance


I did yours, tags and likes, please do mine. Thx:

http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Raven-Affair-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466334606/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Crossroads-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466335068/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Tunnel-Lost-Diary-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1463542402/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-Madness-Ben-Bluman/dp/1475208936/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Fear-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1461043107/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## snedelton

jenwylie said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> My new release would love some tags click and likes
> 
> YA epic fantasy (bk 1)
> Broken Aro by Jen Wylie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Broken-Aro-The-Ones-ebook/dp/B009B37VQS
> 
> Thank you so very much in advance! ~off to click away on yours


I'll do yours, please do mine, (likes and tags). Thx.

http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Raven-Affair-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466334606/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Crossroads-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466335068/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Tunnel-Lost-Diary-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1463542402/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-Madness-Ben-Bluman/dp/1475208936/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Fear-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1461043107/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## snedelton

jenwylie said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> My new release would love some tags click and likes
> 
> YA epic fantasy (bk 1)
> Broken Aro by Jen Wylie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Broken-Aro-The-Ones-ebook/dp/B009B37VQS
> 
> Thank you so very much in advance! ~off to click away on yours


I did yours, tags and likes, please do mine. Thx:

http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Raven-Affair-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466334606/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Crossroads-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466335068/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Tunnel-Lost-Diary-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1463542402/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-Madness-Ben-Bluman/dp/1475208936/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Fear-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1461043107/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the new books.

Please "like" my author page here: http://www.amazon.com/Amy-D.-Shojai/e/B000APBYV4/

And I'd especially appreciate likes and tags on the two newest books in my siggy, the LOST AND FOUND (including print)
And the ComPETability(MultiDog)

Thanks!


----------



## snedelton

Deb Baker said:


> Please give some tags and likes to my newest - Murder Begins at Home (A Gertie Johnson Murder Mystery Novella)
> Thanks in advance.
> I'm off to reciprocate!


I'll do yours, Deb, likes and tags. Please do mine. Thx:

http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Raven-Affair-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466334606/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Crossroads-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466335068/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Tunnel-Lost-Diary-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1463542402/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-Madness-Ben-Bluman/dp/1475208936/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Fear-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1461043107/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## snedelton

Jamie Sedgwick said:


> Hello, I'm way behind again so I'm going to go back five pages and get caught up tonight and tomorrow. In the meanwhile, your tags would be much appreciated on my new title "Tinker's War."
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Tags: steampunk, young adult, fantasy, sci-fi, science fiction, female hero, adventure, alternate history, steampunk fantasy, young adult steampunk, steampunk series, sedgwick, Tinkerer, Tinker, tinker's war
> 
> E-book: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B009AYRZIC/
> 
> Paperback: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/1478364831/


I'll do yours, likes and tags. Please do mine. Thx:

http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Raven-Affair-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466334606/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Crossroads-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466335068/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Tunnel-Lost-Diary-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1463542402/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-Madness-Ben-Bluman/dp/1475208936/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Fear-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1461043107/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## snedelton

D. Nathan Hilliard said:


> Deb Baker, Quiss, Book ninja's latest, A Rosario, JanneCo, A.S.K., Jamie Sedgwick, Todd Thorne...... all are liked and tagged!


I'll do yours, likes and tags. Please do mine. Thx:

http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Raven-Affair-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466334606/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Crossroads-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466335068/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Tunnel-Lost-Diary-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1463542402/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-Madness-Ben-Bluman/dp/1475208936/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Fear-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1461043107/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## snedelton

James Snow said:


> All caught up, everyone in the past couple of pages liked and tagged.


I'll do yours, likes and tags. Please do mine. Thx:

http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Raven-Affair-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466334606/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Crossroads-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466335068/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Tunnel-Lost-Diary-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1463542402/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-Madness-Ben-Bluman/dp/1475208936/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Fear-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1461043107/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## jenwylie

Thank you to all who have liked and tagged and to those who gave lovely comments on my cover 

Trying to keep caught up! Thank you again!


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Jen, got your new ones, and all caught up. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Sterling Gate

Hi All,

I am all caught up on the latest tag/like requests.

Here is my full list of Amazon US/UK titles:

Amazon.com Kindle editions:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0056I4FKC
http://www.amazon.com/Fiji-A-Novel-ebook/dp/B0057YCZM0/
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008M9WWKW/

Amazon.com Paperback editions:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/0473193132/

http://www.amazon.com/dp/0473194716/

And for Amazon UK members if you could add the below tags to the following titles that would be greatly appreciated.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0056I4FKC (tags: spy thriller, secret societies, technothriller, mystery, suspense, thriller, spy stories, conspiracy thriller, genetic engineering, conspiracy theories, spy novels, mystery thriller, international thriller, action thriller, interracial romance)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0057YCZM0/ (tags: historical romance, historical adventure stories, christianity, erotic romance, epic, cannibalism, action, adventure, travel writing, historical fiction, erotic fiction, romance, love, travel, historical epic)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008M9WWKW/ (tags: coming of age, spy thriller, secret societies, technothriller, thriller, spy stories, conspiracy thriller, genetic engineering, conspiracy theories, action thriller, young adult fiction, assassin, teen romance, teen fiction, young adult romance)

Anyone else who wants to add their books to this list after tagging mine, I'd be happy to reciprocate. Thank you!


----------



## Tonya

Went five pages back...exhausted! BUT I liked, tagged, and bought some new books!! Appreciate the likes and tag back. Books in siggy line.


----------



## snedelton

A. Rosaria said:


> All tagged up.


I'm doing yours, please do mine--likes and tags. Thx:

http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Raven-Affair-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466334606/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Crossroads-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466335068/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Tunnel-Lost-Diary-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1463542402/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-Madness-Ben-Bluman/dp/1475208936/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Fear-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1461043107/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## snedelton

Dennis E. Yates said:


> Hi, I'm in a tagging mood tonight! Please see my signature for the links. Thanks.


Hi, I'm doing yours, please do mine--likes and tags. Thx:

http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Raven-Affair-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466334606/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Crossroads-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466335068/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Tunnel-Lost-Diary-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1463542402/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-Madness-Ben-Bluman/dp/1475208936/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Fear-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1461043107/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## snedelton

Neil Ostroff said:


> Hi everyone. This is a big tag list. I've been on a few of these on Goodreads and other sites, but this one makes it easy with the books and links at the bottom of the page. I'm hitting as many of you as I can. Hope everyone reciprocates. Appreciate it.


Hi, I'm doing yours, please do mine--likes and tags. Thx:

http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Raven-Affair-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466334606/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Crossroads-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466335068/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Tunnel-Lost-Diary-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1463542402/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-Madness-Ben-Bluman/dp/1475208936/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Fear-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1461043107/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## B.A. Spangler

snedelton said:


> Hi, I'm doing yours, please do mine--likes and tags. Thx:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Raven-Affair-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466334606/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Crossroads-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466335068/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Tunnel-Lost-Diary-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1463542402/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-Madness-Ben-Bluman/dp/1475208936/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fear-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1461043107/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


Got a few of them


----------



## snedelton

leearco said:


> Thanks for all the tags.
> 
> Can erotica have their own section, I don't want to open the Amazon page let alone tag it.


Hi, I'm doing yours, please do mine--likes and tags. Thx:

http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Raven-Affair-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466334606/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Crossroads-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466335068/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Tunnel-Lost-Diary-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1463542402/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-Madness-Ben-Bluman/dp/1475208936/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Fear-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1461043107/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## snedelton

Tucdj002 said:


> Cool here it is... Only took four years to write... Now the hard part


Hi, I'm doing yours, please do mine--likes and tags. Thx:

http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Raven-Affair-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466334606/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Crossroads-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466335068/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Tunnel-Lost-Diary-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1463542402/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-Madness-Ben-Bluman/dp/1475208936/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Fear-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1461043107/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## snedelton

Carolyn Evans-Dean said:


> I'm back! I could use some tagging love for my books, you'll find them in my signature. You can just vote up the most popular tags. I will get busy tagging to catch up.
> 
> Congratulations to the new authors. Wishing you the best of luck on your sales!


Hi, I'm doing yours, please do mine--likes and tags. Thx:

http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Raven-Affair-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466334606/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Crossroads-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466335068/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Tunnel-Lost-Diary-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1463542402/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-Madness-Ben-Bluman/dp/1475208936/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Fear-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1461043107/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## snedelton

Carolyn Evans-Dean said:


> I'm back! I could use some tagging love for my books, you'll find them in my signature. You can just vote up the most popular tags. I will get busy tagging to catch up.
> 
> Congratulations to the new authors. Wishing you the best of luck on your sales!


Hi, I'm doing yours, please do mine--likes and tags. Thx:

http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Raven-Affair-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466334606/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Crossroads-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466335068/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Tunnel-Lost-Diary-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1463542402/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-Madness-Ben-Bluman/dp/1475208936/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Fear-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1461043107/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## snedelton

sakmyster said:


> Love seeing and tagging all the great work out there!
> 
> I had a productive summer - two books came out, and are feeling lonely and can use some tagging! Thanks!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Cydonia-Objective-Morpheus-Initiative-ebook/dp/B008OHZZBA/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347369675&sr=1-1&keywords=cydonia+objective
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Blindspots-ebook/dp/B008ZHNWHS/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1345217254&sr=8-1


Hi, I'm doing yours, please do mine--likes and tags. Thx:

http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Raven-Affair-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466334606/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Crossroads-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466335068/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Tunnel-Lost-Diary-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1463542402/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-Madness-Ben-Bluman/dp/1475208936/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Fear-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1461043107/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## snedelton

RuthNestvold said:


> All caught up to here! Special thanks to those who include their preferred tags in their posts! And thanks upstream for the info on the UK site. I will have to try it and start tagging there too.
> 
> NEW BOOK, "Beyond the Waters of the World": science fiction, science fiction adventure, space opera, feminist science fiction, soft science fiction, science fiction romance, novella, Looking Through Lace, xenolinguistics, alien language, alien languages, soft SF, far future, space exploration, sci fi romance
> http://www.amazon.com/Beyond-Waters-Looking-Through-ebook/dp/B0094RCT2M
> 
> Also, I've changed some of the tags for Yseult, Shadow of Stone, The Future Imperfect, and Looking Through Lace, so I'd be very grateful if anyone would be willing to redo their tags for those books using the TT method. Thanks in advance!
> 
> "Shadow of Stone": arthurian legend, iseult, pendragon chronicles, isolde, epic fantasy, king arthur, historical fantasy, arthurian saga, king arthur legends, isolde, historical fiction, arthurian romance, king arthur books, arthurian historical fiction, dark ages fantasy
> http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Stone-Pendragon-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B0088ZJZBO/
> 
> "Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": arthurian legend, iseult, pendragon chronicles, isolde, arthurian, epic fantasy, king arthur, historical fantasy, arthurian saga, king arthur legends, tristan and isolde, isolde, historical fiction, arthurian romance, tristan and iseult
> http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/
> 
> "The Future, Imperfect: Short Stories": science fiction, near-future, cyberpunk, dystopia, dystopian, near future, dystopian fiction, short stories, apocalypse, post apocalyptic fiction, apocalyptic books, dystopian books
> http://www.amazon.com/Future-Imperfect-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B007JBG84U/
> 
> "Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, sci fi romance, novella, kindle, alien language, alien languages, soft sf, space adventure, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology
> http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/


Hi, I'm doing yours, please do mine--likes and tags. Thx:

http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Raven-Affair-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466334606/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Crossroads-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466335068/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Tunnel-Lost-Diary-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1463542402/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-Madness-Ben-Bluman/dp/1475208936/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Fear-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1461043107/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## snedelton

RuthNestvold said:


> All caught up to here! Special thanks to those who include their preferred tags in their posts! And thanks upstream for the info on the UK site. I will have to try it and start tagging there too.
> 
> NEW BOOK, "Beyond the Waters of the World": science fiction, science fiction adventure, space opera, feminist science fiction, soft science fiction, science fiction romance, novella, Looking Through Lace, xenolinguistics, alien language, alien languages, soft SF, far future, space exploration, sci fi romance
> http://www.amazon.com/Beyond-Waters-Looking-Through-ebook/dp/B0094RCT2M
> 
> Also, I've changed some of the tags for Yseult, Shadow of Stone, The Future Imperfect, and Looking Through Lace, so I'd be very grateful if anyone would be willing to redo their tags for those books using the TT method. Thanks in advance!
> 
> "Shadow of Stone": arthurian legend, iseult, pendragon chronicles, isolde, epic fantasy, king arthur, historical fantasy, arthurian saga, king arthur legends, isolde, historical fiction, arthurian romance, king arthur books, arthurian historical fiction, dark ages fantasy
> http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Stone-Pendragon-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B0088ZJZBO/
> 
> "Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": arthurian legend, iseult, pendragon chronicles, isolde, arthurian, epic fantasy, king arthur, historical fantasy, arthurian saga, king arthur legends, tristan and isolde, isolde, historical fiction, arthurian romance, tristan and iseult
> http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/
> 
> "The Future, Imperfect: Short Stories": science fiction, near-future, cyberpunk, dystopia, dystopian, near future, dystopian fiction, short stories, apocalypse, post apocalyptic fiction, apocalyptic books, dystopian books
> http://www.amazon.com/Future-Imperfect-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B007JBG84U/
> 
> "Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, sci fi romance, novella, kindle, alien language, alien languages, soft sf, space adventure, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology
> http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/


Hi, I'm doing yours, please do mine--likes and tags. Thx:

http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Raven-Affair-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466334606/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Crossroads-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466335068/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Tunnel-Lost-Diary-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1463542402/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-Madness-Ben-Bluman/dp/1475208936/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Fear-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1461043107/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## snedelton

JohnsonJoshuaK said:


> All caught up to here!
> 
> My novel
> http://www.amazon.com/o/ASIN/B008ENOYDE?tag=adapas02-20
> 
> And short stories
> http://www.amazon.com/o/ASIN/B008C00XWU?tag=adapas02-20
> http://www.amazon.com/o/ASIN/B008C253AU?tag=adapas02-20
> http://www.amazon.com/o/ASIN/B008C252UG?tag=adapas02-20
> 
> Tags:
> Epic Fantasy, Fantasy, Gunpowder Fantasy
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, I'm doing yours, please do mine--likes and tags. Thx:

http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Raven-Affair-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466334606/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Crossroads-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466335068/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Tunnel-Lost-Diary-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1463542402/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-Madness-Ben-Bluman/dp/1475208936/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Fear-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1461043107/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## snedelton

sabrinasumsion said:


> All the books since my last post on page 1079 have been liked and tagged. Thank you for all the likes and tags for my books!
> 
> NEW: Aliens Are Real: Part 2 US: http://www.amazon.com/Aliens-Are-Real-Part-ebook/dp/B008TJB3SM/
> UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aliens-Are-Real-Part-ebook/dp/B008TJB3SM/
> Tags: sweet romance, sweet ya romance, ya sci-fi, ya science fiction, ya romance, ya fiction, aliens, aliens are real, regency romance, science fiction romance, sci fi romance, sweet science fiction romance, sweet sci-fi romance
> 
> Aliens Are Real US: http://www.amazon.com/Aliens-Are-Real-Part-ebook/dp/B006SMPUNG
> UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aliens-Are-Real-Part-ebook/dp/B006SMPUNG
> Tags: sweet romance, sweet ya romance, ya sci-fi, ya science fiction, ya romance, ya fiction, aliens, aliens are real, regency romance, science fiction romance, sci fi romance, sweet science fiction romance, sweet sci-fi romance
> 
> Produce, Publish, Publicize US: http://www.amazon.com/Produce-Publish-Publicize-ebook/dp/B003OYIHKO
> UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Produce-Publish-Publicize-ebook/dp/B003OYIHKO
> Tags: authors, authorship, writing, writing skills, writing guides, writing reference, writing guide, writing how to, writers guides and markets, publishing, how to write, how to publish, marketing, promotion
> 
> Betsy's Breadbox US: http://www.amazon.com/Betsys-Breadbox-ebook/dp/B006ZFEL8G
> UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Betsys-Breadbox-ebook/dp/B006ZFEL8G
> Tags: horror, horror stories, short story, psychological, psychological thriller, murder, flash fiction, horror thriller, psychological horror, crime thriller, 99 cents kindle, 99 cents
> 
> I appreciate all of your help!


Hi, I'm doing yours, please do mine--likes and tags. Thx:

http://www.amazon.com/TUNNEL-The-Lost-Diary-ebook/dp/B0057XVAUY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/THE-RAVEN-AFFAIR-ebook/dp/B005MJI6Z0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/CROSSROADS-ebook/dp/B005MUA13E/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-ebook/dp/B007V645J8/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/FEAR-ebook/dp/B004U6LT6E/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345751864&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Raven-Affair-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466334606/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Crossroads-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1466335068/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-3&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Tunnel-Lost-Diary-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1463542402/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-4&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Coma-Sins-Madness-Ben-Bluman/dp/1475208936/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-5&keywords=steven+nedelton

http://www.amazon.com/Fear-Steven-Nedelton/dp/1461043107/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347233709&sr=1-6&keywords=steven+nedelton


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again. *Tonya,* one of the books (Never Tell your Dreams) links to the first book, A Charming Crime. So I couldn't get to it.

Also, *snedelton,* you really don't need to reply to every post. Unless you just want to.


----------



## The Book Ninja

Oops missed yesterday -- *bows* humbly

I have, however, caught up.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

JanneCO (new book)
ArcherG


----------



## Tonya

Thank, Jena! I'll go fix that.

Can I get some likes and tags for my newest book? A Charming Cure. It's in my siggy line. Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## James Lauren

Hello All,

Just tagged and "liked" everything from page 1064-1069 (5 pages forward from my last post) and from page 1089-1094 (5 pages back from here).

I've also "Liked" every author page and even Facebook pages when shown in the post.

My new book *Ephemeral Whispers* has just hit the shelves at Amazon and I would be most grateful for some "Likes" and tags:-

US - http://www.amazon.com/Ephemeral-Whispers-ebook/dp/B009F1GIZ6
UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ephemeral-Whispers-ebook/dp/B009F1GIZ6

Tags:
alien invasion, aliens, anthology, cyberpunk, experiments, fantasy, futuristic, horror, kindle, military science fiction, science fiction, scifi, short fiction, short story, space

_
For anyone who didn't do me last time I'd welcome the same for my previous titles:_

*Burn in Starlight*
US - http://www.amazon.com/Burn-in-Starlight-ebook/dp/B008LZLJMO
UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Burn-in-Starlight-ebook/dp/B008LZLJMO

Tags:
science fiction, space, short story, erotica, sci-fi, vampire, kindle, kindle book, lesbian, erotic, scifi, sex, strong female, star ships

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*I Be Done Seen*
US - http://www.amazon.com/I-Be-Done-Seen-ebook/dp/B008A07Z4Q
UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/I-Be-Done-Seen-ebook/dp/B008A07Z4Q

Tags:
humour, fantasy, contemporary, hunters, flying elephants, elephants, short story, science fiction, sci-fi, short story, indie

If you're still in the liking mood after that, I'd be really grateful if you could "Like" my Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/jameslauren31

Many thanks folks,

James


----------



## Amyshojai

Tonya and James, got your new ones--and all caught up.

Still looking for likes and tags for my author page and my two newest (LOST AND FOUND, and ComPETability: Multi-Dogs). Thanks!


----------



## kahuna

James Lauren

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, spirituality, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## kahuna

All Caught Up

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, yoga, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Learnmegood

Hey guys,
I could use some support for my newest -- I Coulda Caught That Pass! (a true story about fake football). I entered some tags (fantasy football, humor, football) and could use some pumping up!
http://www.amazon.com/Coulda-Caught-story-football-ebook/dp/B00993KPL8/

Thank you!

John


----------



## Amyshojai

Learnmegood said:


> Hey guys,
> I could use some support for my newest -- I Coulda Caught That Pass! (a true story about fake football). I entered some tags (fantasy football, humor, football) and could use some pumping up!
> http://www.amazon.com/Coulda-Caught-story-football-ebook/dp/B00993KPL8/
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> John


Got you tagged and liked. You can add more tags to help describe the book, too. *s*


----------



## James Snow

Got a few new ones in my signature. Likes and tags appreciated. Shall get working through the last few pages tonight


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Caught up to here  - thanks for tags back!


----------



## mamiller

Hello all,

It's been awhile since I've had a new book to share on the Tag Exchange thread...but I have one!! 

I'm catching up again with everyone, but if you have a chance I would give you the biggest hug for any tags you can add to my YA, *BEYOND*


----------



## iulya

All done. 5 pages. Likes and tags. Guys, you have great books here! Can I get some likes and tags for my newest book:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009EDL9JA
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009BNVU2O

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009BNVU2O
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009EDL9JA

Thank you!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up--thanks to everyone for the tags, esp on the newest (ComPETability: Multi-Dog, and LOST AND FOUND).


----------



## Jamie Sedgwick

Well my 5 pages turned into 10 before I caught up, but I did it  TY everyone for the tags this week. Here are my links and tags again, for those who haven't gotten them yet:

Tags: steampunk, young adult, fantasy, sci-fi, science fiction, female hero, adventure, alternate history, steampunk fantasy, young adult steampunk, steampunk series, sedgwick, Tinkerer, Tinker, tinker's war

E-book: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B009AYRZIC/

Paperback: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/1478364831/


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

snedelton, tonya, lulya, james lauren, Learnmegood, hosanna's latest, mamiller, = all liked and tagged  

(whew!)


----------



## DonnaGalanti

Hi All

It's been awhile since I was on.Thanks to those who posted your tags - makes it so much easier!

Here is who I tagged today:
Deb Baker
Chris Reher
Monique O'Connor
Amy Shojai
A Rosaria
J.A. Huss
A.S.K. Kingsley
Jamie Sedgwick
Todd Thorne
Katie Salidas
Jeroen Steenbeecke
M.G. Scarsbrook
T.M. Souders
Kathryn Klein MD
Marquita Herald
D.A. Boulter
Sueellen Smith
Higher Read
Noah Mulette Gillman
Mia Randall
Vicky Virgo
T.K. Richardson
Cassandra Ormand

Copy and paste these tags. Thanks!
suspense, dean koontz, paranormal suspense, paranormal, supernatural, horror, aliens, paranormal thriller, donna galanti, science fiction, kindle thriller, supernatural thriller, psychic powers, thrillers with good reviews, kay hooper

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B007IIIZUO/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
and here:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B007IIIZUO/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


----------



## T.M.souders author

Caught up!!

here are mine:

FREEDOM ROAD TAGS:
coming of age, family drama, family dysfunction, future, guitar, music, reaching your dreams, teen depression, womens fiction, womens literature, ya crossover, young adult, fiction, women s literature

ebook: http://amzn.to/PiVmqR
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/Freedom-Road-T-M-Souders/dp/1479283231/

Waiting On Hope Tags:
romance contemporary, inspirational romance, adversity, contemporary fiction, love story, tragedy, inspirational women, womens fiction, family drama, hope, rape, contemporary women, drama

ebook: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005CPD2BC/
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-On-Hope-T-M-Souders/dp/1463721013/


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Tonya (new book)
James Lauren (all books)
Learnmegood (new book)
James Snow (new books)
mamiller (new book)
iulya


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks to all who have tagged my books--I really appreciate it, especially for the new LOST AND FOUND (print and kindle) and ComPETability(Dogs).

If you would please also "like" my author page here: http://www.amazon.com/Amy-D.-Shojai/e/B000APBYV4/

All caught up with the new books.


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

And, caught up again! Checked everyone between my last post on the 18th of September and today (4 pages).

For those who haven't tagged my new book, The Raven's Endgame yet, please do so now.

*The Raven's Endgame*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009BTQR4E/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009BTQR4E/
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, amnesia, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy

And tags for my first book are always welcome:

*Gift of the Destroyer*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063UB58W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0063UB58W
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, post-apocalyptic, time travel, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy

Also, if anyone wants to like my Profile, feel free to:
http://www.amazon.com/Jeroen-Steenbeeke/e/B008L0G8SO/

---

Now that that's out of the way, I'd like to point out a few things people should keep in mind in this thread.

1) When providing links to your books, *link to your book's main page*, not to your book's tag page. That way, I can Like your book and tag it within 10 seconds. Otherwise I have to spend over a minute to manually fix the URL

2) There is no need to make individual responses to *EVERY SINGLE PERSON WHO POSTS HERE*. Yes *Snedelton*, I am talking to you (by the way I've already tagged your books ). Just make a small list of authors you've tagged in one single post, kind of like liam.judge does.


----------



## aaronoverfield

Ok, so I've just recently become a member and also recently read about the importance of these tags. 

There are about 1,100 pages of posts here. Where do I begin? Someone help! I'd like to exchange tags but I know not where to begin or how to proceed. Should I spend my entire Sunday just tagging stuff?

Lord help me, I'm a newb. I'm actually a newb. I never thought I'd see the day.


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

aaronoverfield said:


> Ok, so I've just recently become a member and also recently read about the importance of these tags.
> 
> There are about 1,100 pages of posts here. Where do I begin? Someone help! I'd like to exchange tags but I know not where to begin or how to proceed. Should I spend my entire Sunday just tagging stuff?
> 
> Lord help me, I'm a newb. I'm actually a newb. I never thought I'd see the day.


If you do the last 5 pages or so, you should be fine.


----------



## kahuna

iluya
aaronoverfield
learnmegood

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, yoga, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Amyshojai

aaronoverfield said:


> Ok, so I've just recently become a member and also recently read about the importance of these tags.
> 
> There are about 1,100 pages of posts here. Where do I begin? Someone help! I'd like to exchange tags but I know not where to begin or how to proceed. Should I spend my entire Sunday just tagging stuff?
> 
> Lord help me, I'm a newb. I'm actually a newb. I never thought I'd see the day.


Got you tagged. Yes, we recommend you go back and tag all the books in the last five pages, and then just check in every day or so to catch up with the new ones that are posted. The quickest way to tag is to go to the book page, click "TT" to open the tag box, and either copy in the author's requested tags from this thread or copy/drag and save from the page itself. Welcome--and congrats on the new book. That's a striking cover!


----------



## lionelsnod

Caught up!

Lionel and the Golden Rule tags: childrens books, life lessons, magic, childrens literature, adventure, baseball, chapter book, morals, didactic, kindle book, golden rule, paul r hewlett, bullying US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006MYOY3W
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lionels-Adventure-Lionel-Golden-ebook/dp/B006MYOY3W/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1346507847&sr=1-1

Lionel Turns the Other Cheek tags: childrens books, magic, adventure, childrens literature, life lessons, morals, chapter book, kindle, summer camp, didactic, bullying, paul r hewlett US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007JR00FC/?tag=kbpst-20
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lionels-Grand-Adventure-Lionel-ebook/dp/B007JR00FC/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1346507917&sr=1-1
Thanks for the tips on pasting these tags!!


----------



## Quiss

I'm caught up.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008XRZUWK

Love those covers, Paul.


----------



## aaronoverfield

Ok tagged and liked all the following from previous 5 pages:

Deb Baker
Kahuna
Quiss
The Book Ninja
Hosanna
Amyshojal (Thanks for comment about the cover! A good friend did the makeup and all that jazz.)
A Rosaria
JanneCO
ASK
Grace Elliot
Jamie Sedgwick
Todd Thorne
Tess St John
D Nathan Hilliard
Katie Salidas
James Snow
Jeroen Steenbeeke
M. G. Scarsbrook
liam.judge
J. Jack Bergeron
T.M.souders
martyinmaui
DA Boulter
Doctor Barbara
Suellen Smith
Jena H
KKlein
HigherRead
NoahMullette-Gillman
mettamia
T.K. Richardson
Cassandra Blizzard
Sterling Gate
Senseidoji
Caddy
Jen Wylie
Bxs122
snedelton
VictoriaV
Tonya - (btw, Never Tell Your Dreams in your sig links to A Charming Crime)
James Lauren
mamiller
DonnaGalanti
lionelsnod
Quiss

My book if folks would like to tag/like in return:

tags:
spy, espionage, military, fantasy, fiction, suspense, humor, science fiction, gay romance, metaphysical, nina simone, dystopian

Kindle:
http://www.amazon.com/Veil-ebook/dp/B008WHUPIK

Paperback:
http://www.amazon.com/Veil-Volume-1-Aaron-Overfield/dp/1479106895/


----------



## Grace Elliot

Great to see yet more new people taking part.
Got ya!

thanks for the return tags and likes,
Grace x


----------



## ArcherG

liam.judge said:


> TAGGED:
> 
> JanneCO (new book)
> ArcherG


Tagged & Liked you back! Thanks!


----------



## ArcherG

Tagged & Liked:

Grace Elliott
aaronoverfield
Quiss
lionelsnod
Jeroen Steebeeke
Donna Galanti
iulya

Tag me back!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Greetings everyone. I've been MIA for a good reason. Ambulanced to a trauma center where they had to put my face back together with titanium plates. I'm home now and between sleeping and pain meds, I'll get some catch up done. It's always something but I really didn't want to rearrange my face for Halloween.

I'm only a full 4 pages behind and I'm sure I'll see some familiar faces, so I'm starting now and will post again if I have any comments about missing tags, etc.

For *Outcome, a Novel**, please cut and paste the following tags (I'm letting the old tags get obscure!); I'd appreciate any and all TLC.

TAGS:

surgery, medical novel, medical book, suspense, anesthesiology, surgery, operating room, medical thriller, medical suspense, organ transplant, doctor, medical, medical drama, hospitals

http://amzn.to/oSrMRg - Kindle

http://amzn.to/pKQy6C - Paperback*


----------



## Amyshojai

Oh my heaven's Doc Barbara! That's terrible and I hope and pray you will heal completely and sooner than expected.


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again, and "welcome!" to the newbies.

Also, good wishes for speedy recovery to Doctor Barbara.


----------



## Pauline Creeden

All caught up! Thanks for the tags back.


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

Caught up again, only one I didn't have was:

aaronoverfield

For those who haven't tagged my new book, The Raven's Endgame yet, please do so now.

*The Raven's Endgame*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009BTQR4E/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009BTQR4E/
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, amnesia, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy

And tags for my first book are always welcome:

*Gift of the Destroyer*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063UB58W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0063UB58W
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, post-apocalyptic, time travel, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy

Also, if anyone wants to like my Profile, feel free to:
http://www.amazon.com/Jeroen-Steenbeeke/e/B008L0G8SO/


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All tagged up!

--------------

Mine for anyone new:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia
The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia


----------



## Karl Jones

Hi everyone, I would be very grateful for any likes and tags of my books, especially 10 Nights and Shattered. I am currently working my way through the last few pages of this thread to like and tag you all.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

aaronoverfield
Doctor Barbara
Karl Jones

ArcherG: No prob, thanks for tagging mine.


----------



## Caddy

All caught up. Welcome newbies. Congrats to those with new books. Thanks to the people who actually follow my instrutions for giving me the tags and likes I wanted!

DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE OR THE TAGS I DON"T LIST BELOW. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!!

*Here is the copy and paste method for tagging:
1. Copy the list of tags (Please make sure you do not cut off part of the tags when you move your mouse.)
2. Go to the person's book's page:
3. Once you're at the page type "t" twice, quickly. This will bring up a dialog box that says "tag this product" at the top, with a field that says "your tags."
4. Paste the copied list into that box and click on "save tags."Thank you for tagging and liking:
*
http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-Gastien/dp/1477495592

drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777

family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

Please vote down: historical romance

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X

french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland

PLEASE!!!DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE OR TAGS THAT I DON"T LIST ABOVE. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!! DO NOT CLICK ON MY BOOKS IN SIGNATURE TO TAG! FOLLOW THE LINKS AND INSTRUCTIONS ABOVE! THANKS!!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

liam.judge said:


> TAGGED:


Liam, just tagged your books. I will appreciate tags and likes for my books in signature by those who have not done it. I will reciprocate your favor. Thanks.


----------



## Bank182

Hi all just looking to for my tags doing the five page tag back- only the one book for me... cheers all


----------



## Todd Thorne

This thread is moving and shaking at light speed. Awesome! Got caught up once again.

For my books:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008PUMCTY
Science fiction, short story, strong woman, erotic, lust, denial, romance, tragic, tragedy, revenge, suicide mission, war, charity, cystic fibrosis, coming together

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006N83XMU
anthology, young adult, vr, virtual reality, teen, speculative fiction, science fiction, post-apocalyptic, monster, horror, fiction, dark fiction

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007BIG1WU
dark fantasy, folklore, horror, native american, paranormal, quilting, short story, spirit, strong women, suicide, tribal, death, speculative fiction, spirits

http://www.amazon.com/Game-Over-Extended-Edition-ebook/dp/B005702TYS/
young adult, science fiction, video games, virtual reality, teen, monster, horror, duel, short story, revenge, spiders, aliens


----------



## aaronoverfield

Caught up, tagged and liked:

ArcherG
Karl Jones (one of your books was tagged with "ange," was that supposed to be "angel"?)
DRDLN


----------



## liam.judge

*DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon): thanks, i've tagged your's also.

Caught up with everyone else's books.


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up.


----------



## Jeff Menapace

Catching up now (whew! it's been awhile!), and would appreciate some tags on my newest story.

Cheers

Jeff



*edit

Would appreciate if the tag 'thriller' was tagged with the other tags listed.

Thanks so much


----------



## Guest

Tagged everyone. Please tag and like

*COPY THE TAGS BELOW AND PASTE INTO THE TAG BOX THEN CLICK ADD*
red phoenix, bdsm, explicit sex, erotica, adult stories, explicit erotica, sex slave, erotic fiction, erotica adult, sex stories, erotic romance, submission, sexual fantasies, erotica series, erotic short story

http://www.amazon.com/BDSM-Academy-ebook/dp/B009G7FBT8/

Thanks


----------



## BunnyBlake

Hi everybody, I just published my first Kindle short story and have already learned a lot from this forum.

I went back over the past five pages or so in this thread and am pretty sure I tagged everybody as requested.

I'd be most appreciative if I could get some tags for my story:

http://www.amazon.com/Roman-Candle-ebook/dp/B009G6R5HA/

TAGS: 
science fiction, speculative fiction, cyberpunk, dystopian fiction, horror, 99 cents, gaming, virtual reality

Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new ones.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up again.
thanks for the return likes and tags. 
Grace x


----------



## lionelsnod

Thanks Quiss!


----------



## joeyjoejoejr

OK, all caught up.  Time to ice my tagging finger.
My books are in my sig below.


----------



## James Lauren

Hello All,

Caught up again (discovered it's much easier if you visit more often!). Tagged and Liked everything (that I hadn't already tagged previously) since my last visit.

My new book *Ephemeral Whispers* has just hit the shelves at Amazon and I would be most grateful for some "Likes" and tags:-

US - http://www.amazon.com/Ephemeral-Whispers-ebook/dp/B009F1GIZ6
UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ephemeral-Whispers-ebook/dp/B009F1GIZ6

Tags:
alien invasion, aliens, anthology, cyberpunk, experiments, fantasy, futuristic, horror, kindle, military science fiction, science fiction, scifi, short fiction, short story, space

_
For anyone who didn't do me last time I'd welcome the same for my previous titles:_

*Burn in Starlight*
US - http://www.amazon.com/Burn-in-Starlight-ebook/dp/B008LZLJMO
UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Burn-in-Starlight-ebook/dp/B008LZLJMO

Tags:
science fiction, space, short story, erotica, sci-fi, vampire, kindle, kindle book, lesbian, erotic, scifi, sex, strong female, star ships

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*I Be Done Seen*
US - http://www.amazon.com/I-Be-Done-Seen-ebook/dp/B008A07Z4Q
UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/I-Be-Done-Seen-ebook/dp/B008A07Z4Q

Tags:
humour, fantasy, contemporary, hunters, flying elephants, elephants, short story, science fiction, sci-fi, short story, indie

If you're still in the liking mood after that, I'd be really grateful if you could "Like" my Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/jameslauren31

Many thanks folks,

James


----------



## J.L. McPherson

That was mind-numbing, but I'm caught up again. 5 pages back. Thanks for tags and likes.


----------



## KKlein

Weeded back 6 pages and all caught up. Karl, not only does 10 Nights have a cool cover, but looks like you've got a runaway best-seller!

Appreciate any and all TLC to my book.

Please use these tags!

*medical drama, nonfiction, medical, doctor, trauma, true story, anesthesiology, surgery, doctors divorce, divorce story, medical training, emergency medicine, memoir, operating room, surgery*

eBook and Paperback Links for *A Physician's Plight: a Memoir* are:

http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again. Yes, it's much easier to keep track when you come back every 2-3 days. 

BTW, I have a new one, which I haven't even put in my signature yet. Here's the link, and suggested tags. Please show it some love. Thanks!!

http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO

19th century, assassination, auburn, erie canal, jy harris, teen, teen adventure, time travel, tubman, underground railroad, young adult, young adult adventure


----------



## The Book Ninja

Rushing in and keeping to the shadows, I strike and add tags to all new targets I see.

Thank you humbly for the returns.


----------



## A.S.K.

Got you:
Jenwylie
ArcherG
Snedelton
Learnmegood
Mamiller
iulya
TM
Karl jones
DrDLN
Bethklein
BunnyB

Mine if not already Tagged, Liked or Yes(ed), it will be appreciated guys:

US KINDLE:
http://amzn.to/JsJyOY

US PAPERBACK:
http://amzn.to/NNvjrM


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Jeff Menapace (new book)
bethklein
BunnyBlake
Jena H (new book)


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

Tagged:

Karl Jones
Jeff Menapace
bethklein
BunnyBlake
joeyjoejoejr
Jason L. McPherson
Jena H (new book)

For those who haven't tagged my new book, The Raven's Endgame yet, please do so now.

The Raven's Endgame
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009BTQR4E/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009BTQR4E/
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, amnesia, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy

And tags for my first book are always welcome:

Gift of the Destroyer
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063UB58W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0063UB58W
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, post-apocalyptic, time travel, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy

Also, if anyone wants to like my Profile, feel free to:
http://www.amazon.com/Jeroen-Steenbeeke/e/B008L0G8SO/


----------



## 56139

All caught up - I had a lot - so everyone from the past three pages!  Thanks for all the tags and likes! I love going to Amazon and seeing those. My mother was quite impressed...I was like, yeah, those are my KB peeps! 

http://www.amazon.com/FLIGHT-Just-Junco-Dot-ebook/dp/B009E9MMWM/

TAGS:

assassin, biopunk, cloning, cyberpunk, clutch, fledge, female assassin, flight, ja huss, junco, military science fiction, sci fi thriller, science fiction series, space opera

www.amazon.com/FLEDGE-Just-Junco-Dot-ebook/dp/B009D0U6LQ/

TAGS
Fledge, cyberpunk, ja huss, junco, science fiction series, assassin, biopunk, cloning, dystopia, female assassin, military science fiction, sci fi thriller, fantasy series, space opera

http://www.amazon.com/CLUTCH-Just-Junco-Dot-ebook/dp/B009BIOJTU/
TAGS

Clutch, cyberpunk, ja huss, junco, science fiction series, assassin, biopunk, cloning, dystopia, female assassin, military science fiction, sci fi thriller, fantasy series, space opera


----------



## MStewart10

Hello there,

My first book on Amazon. I'd really appreciate likes and tags. Many thanks!

*US:* http://www.amazon.com/Declutter-Your-Life-Productivity-ebook/dp/B009AIEZPY

*UK:* http://www.amazon.co.uk/Declutter-Your-Life-Productivity-ebook/dp/B009AIEZPY

TAGS:

cleaning, clutter, declutter, decluttering, minimalism, organizing, get organized, simplicity, simple living, productivity, stress, stress relief, stress management, anxiety, self-help

--

By the way, I'm running the free day (and I will probably extend the free promo one more day). Feel free to download it, if you like. 

I've just tagged and liked the books from the following members:

T.K. Richardson
Amyshojai (Lost and Found + ComPETability)
Cassandra Blizzard (Prototype)
The Book Ninja (Becoming Jolie)
Grace Elliot (Hope's Betrayal)
A.S.K. (Kindle & Paperback)
Suellen Smith
Sterling Gate (3 books)
Jena H (Nobody's Perfect)
kahuna
JanneCO (two books)
Hosanna (the man painter)
Senseidoji
Caddy (two books, kindle and paperback)
liam.judge
jenwylie
Tess St John (Angel Eyes)
Karl Jones (10 nights and shattered)
*DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (The Power of Breathing + Art of Stress-Free Living)
Tucdj002
Todd Thorne (four books)
aaronoverfield
Jack Bergeron
Jeff Menapace (Princess - added "thriller")
bethklein
BunnyBlake
lionelsnod (two books)
James Lauren (Ephemeral Whispers US + Burn in starlight US + I Be Done Seen US)
Jason L. McPherson
KKlein (Kindle and Paperback)
Jeroen Steenbeeke (two books US)

Best wishes,


----------



## JohnsonJoshuaK

Wow, lot's of catching up to do.

My novel
http://www.amazon.com/o/ASIN/B008ENOYDE?tag=adapas02-20

And short stories
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009C3NI6E (Collection)
http://www.amazon.com/o/ASIN/B008C00XWU?tag=adapas02-20
http://www.amazon.com/o/ASIN/B008C253AU?tag=adapas02-20
http://www.amazon.com/o/ASIN/B008C252UG?tag=adapas02-20

Tags:
Epic Fantasy, Fantasy, Gunpowder Fantasy

Thanks!


----------



## 56139

Caught up with the last two...


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up! Welcome and congrats to the new authors/books.


----------



## momrighter

I have a new release and another book that could use some tag-loving. Also, any books in my signature that you haven't tagged, please do so.

http://www.amazon.com/Planting-Tomatoes-Before-Begin-ebook/dp/B007WEX70W/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1348706123&sr=1-1&keywords=planting+tomatoes

My newest release - http://www.amazon.com/God-for-Today-ebook/dp/B009EVJG0Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1348706255&sr=1-1&keywords=god+for+today

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones. Thanks for reciprococity    especially on LOST AND FOUND and the ComPETabilitity(Multi-Dog)


----------



## Guest

Tagged everyone. Please tag and like

*COPY THE TAGS BELOW AND PASTE INTO THE TAG BOX THEN CLICK ADD*
red phoenix, bdsm, explicit sex, erotica, adult stories, explicit erotica, sex slave, erotic fiction, erotica adult, sex stories, erotic romance, submission, sexual fantasies, erotica series, erotic short story

http://www.amazon.com/BDSM-Academy-ebook/dp/B009G7FBT8/

Thanks


----------



## kahuna

Karl Jones
tucs002
MStewart

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, yoga, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## jcfantasywriter

Caught up again. Here are the Amazon U.S. and U.K. links. The U.K. one is particularly needy.

U.S.: Tales of Woe and Wonder

U.K.: Tales of Woe and Wonder

tags:

fantasy, fairy tales, short stories, short story collection, kindle book, fairy tale retellings, young adult fantasy, vampire stories, fairy tales - retold

Also, the collection is free from Thursday through Saturday.

Thanks for the links and likes.


----------



## bazmaz

Catching up with some tagging - I have one of my titles that really needs a boost. Amazon Likes also appreciated!

UK http://www.amazon.co.uk/Complete-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B008EWOATS/ref=tmm_kin_title_0

USA. http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B008EWOATS/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t

Thanks!


----------



## sighdone

Hi,

It would be lovely if you could Like the following. Not really in need of tagging though, thanks.

Rotten Apple

US: http://www.amazon.com/Rotten-Apple-Seven-Deadly-ebook/dp/B004LGRUMK

UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004LGRUMK

Comic Book

US: http://www.amazon.com/Comic-Book-ebook/dp/B007RDZ26K

UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Comic-Book-ebook/dp/B007RDZ26K

Six Bullets

US: http://www.amazon.com/Six-Bullets-ebook/dp/B008LBSXQ8

UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Six-Bullets-ebook/dp/B008LBSXQ8

Author Page

http://www.amazon.com/Simon-Dunn/e/B004OTQUTS

I'm slowly working backwards through this thread to do my share. Done ten pages so far.

Many thanks.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

MStewart10
JohnsonJoshuaK
momrighter

Jeroen Steenbeeke: I clicked like on your author page.
bazmaz: I clicked like on your book (i tagged it a few months back)
sighdone: I clicked like on your book


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up!


----------



## Suellen Smith

Aloha,

I would really appreciate the following tags that I listed below for my first novel: _*Champagne Romance*_



You can copy the following tags and paste them in the tag space.

Action Romance Novel, Adventure Romance Novel, Western Romance Novel, Contemporary Romance Novel, Modern Romance Novel, Love Story

Thank you for all of the previous tags  I'll do my best to keep up with new tags for everyone else.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones.


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again. Thanks all! 

Oh, wait, let me include the new one until I get it in my siggy. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Thanks for all the well wishes. My energy is way low and my face is still a rainbow of colors although the swelling gets better day by day.

All caught up. I believe the books tagged were the most diverse subject matters for one tagging session!

For *Outcome, a Novel*, please cut and paste the following tags. I'd appreciate any and all TLC.

TAGS:

*surgery, medical novel, medical book, suspense, anesthesiology, surgery, operating room, medical thriller, medical suspense, organ transplant, doctor, medical, medical drama, hospitals*

http://amzn.to/oSrMRg - Kindle

http://amzn.to/pKQy6C - Paperback


----------



## The Book Ninja

Humbly tagged up to here. *Bows* Arigatou for the tags in return.


----------



## James Snow

I no longer have fingers left but all caught up!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

mattprazak


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up.


----------



## SheilaMarie

Hi, I have two new books:

http://www.amazon.com/Queen-Adira-ebook/dp/B009I5KLXY/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1348869407&sr=1-1&keywords=queen+adira

http://www.amazon.com/Who-Are-They-Anyway-ebook/dp/B00919UMYU/ref=la_B008122N9A_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1348868321&sr=1-1


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

SheilaMarie (new books)


----------



## liam.judge

Hi. Can anyone new or who hasn't tagged my book yet, go to this link & copy & paste these new tags for me?:

http://amzn.to/Q8H1QM

money, What is accounting, What is equity, Financial services, Personal loans, Financial planner, Financial advisor,
Wealth management, Debt consolidation, Financial advisors, About personal finance, Finance personal,
What is personal finance, Consolidation loan


----------



## aaronoverfield

All caught up.

Here's mine...
tags: spy, espionage, military, fantasy, fiction, suspense, humor, science fiction, metaphysical, nina simone, dystopian

Kindle:
http://www.amazon.com/Veil-ebook/dp/B008WHUPIK

Paper:
http://www.amazon.com/Veil-Volume-1-Aaron-Overfield/dp/1479106895/



JanneCO said:


> My mother was quite impressed...I was like, yeah, those are my KB peeps!


My mom hasn't even read my book yet.


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up--but for those new folks I'd be delighted if you'd "LIKE" my Amazon Author page: http://www.amazon.com/Amy-D.-Shojai/e/B000APBYV4

And still welcome tags on any/all of the ComPETability books and most especially the thriller LOST AND FOUND (which has some STELLAR reviews, woot!). Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

Tagged & Liked:

MStewart10
JohnsonJoshuaK (had most already, tagged the remaining one)
JanneCO (Flight)
momrighter
jcfantasywriter
sighdone (+ author page)
Suellen Smith (new tags)
mattprazak (+ author page)
SheilaMarie
liam.judge (New tags + author page)

Anybody not on this list is already fully tagged up by me. Note that I generally only tag author pages if a link is provided. My books:

*The Raven's Endgame*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009BTQR4E/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009BTQR4E/
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, amnesia, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy

*Gift of the Destroyer*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063UB58W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0063UB58W
Tags:  fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, post-apocalyptic, time travel, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy

Also, if anyone wants to like my Author Page, feel free to:
http://www.amazon.com/Jeroen-Steenbeeke/e/B008L0G8SO/


----------



## Grace Elliot

Yeah, caught up again.

Thanks to those that tag and like back, much appreciated.
G x


----------



## J.L. McPherson

Caught up to here ! Thanks for the likes and tags.


----------



## Todd Thorne

Caught up once again. Thanks to all for the tags.


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.  Thank you, enjoy Sunday.


----------



## B.A. Spangler

Caught up on a few


----------



## liam.judge

Jeroen Steenbeeke: Thanks for tagging my book and liking my author page.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Happy Sunday everyone.

Caught up. New - only Sheila's 2 new books. Liam, I was only able to add 3 of those new tags.

Please cut and paste these tags for *Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the OR* :

*romantic suspense, suspense, medical genre, medical fiction, medical drama, medical story, paramedics, physician author, operating room drama, best selling medical mystery, medical mystery, medical suspense, neurosurgery, neurosurgeon, nurses*

eBook http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

paperback http://amzn.to/dae61U

Thanks!!


----------



## ArcherG

Tagged/Liked

Jason L Mcphereson
ASK
MSStewart10
Jena H
jcfantasywriter
James Lauren
bazmaz
joeyjoejoejr
sighdone
bunny blake
suellen smith
Jeff Inemapae
Matt Prazack
bx2 122
jj Jack Bergeron
kKlein

Books are in my sig

Thanks


----------



## Grace Elliot

Not so many in the past 24 hours, but caught up again. 
thanks for your tags and likes.
Grace x


----------



## Guest

Tagged everyone. Please tag and like

*COPY THE TAGS BELOW AND PASTE INTO THE TAG BOX THEN CLICK ADD*
red phoenix, bdsm, explicit sex, erotica, adult stories, explicit erotica, sex slave, erotic fiction, erotica adult, sex stories, erotic romance, submission, sexual fantasies, erotica series, erotic short story

http://www.amazon.com/BDSM-Academy-ebook/dp/B009G7FBT8/

Thanks


----------



## Tonya

Caught up!! Thanks so much for the likes and tag backs Books in siggy line.


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up


----------



## The Book Ninja

Ninja Style - caught up to here. Thank you kindly for the tags in return *bows*


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up!

-------------------

Mine for the new people. Thanks!

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia
The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Tonya (latest book)

Doctor Barbara: no prob, thanks


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up!!

Would appreciate likes to my author page this time instead of tags!! Thanks

http://www.amazon.com/Tess-St.-John/e/B004WYAHXU/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1349099641&sr=8-2-ent


----------



## Amyshojai

Tess, got your author page tagged...all caught up!


----------



## B.A. Spangler

Grabbed a few more.

Need one more on _Superman's Cape_ to reach 100 Likes


----------



## Sakura Reyna

I was only able to tag MOUNTAIN LAUREL....the other books didn't have tag options, or maybe I wasn't looking hard enough. I would love to tag the other ones, though. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your books tagged, Sakura, welcome to the thread! All caught up.


----------



## RuthNestvold

I have once again fallen behind -- but it was in the interest of getting a new book up!

COMPLETELY NEW E-BOOK, "In the Middle of Nowhere with Company": Alaska, magic realist, short story, magic realism, tales from far beyond north, fantasy, everyday magic, Northern Exposure, contemporary fantasy
http://www.amazon.com/Middle-Nowhere-Company-Beyond-ebook/dp/B009JSP7ZW/

OTHER (fairly) NEW BOOK, "Beyond the Waters of the World": science fiction, science fiction adventure, space opera, feminist science fiction, soft science fiction, science fiction romance, novella, Looking Through Lace, xenolinguistics, alien language, alien languages, soft SF, far future, space exploration, sci fi romance
http://www.amazon.com/Beyond-Waters-Looking-Through-ebook/dp/B0094RCT2M

I will now go back five pages and catch up. Thanks in advance for any tags!


----------



## RuthNestvold

Woah, that was way too many new people and books, and it's late here now in Central Europe.  I'm caught up to page 1095, and I'll get back to tagging again tomorrow.

In the meantime, some of my books and tags:

COMPLETELY NEW E-BOOK, "In the Middle of Nowhere with Company": Alaska, magic realist, short story, magic realism, tales from far beyond north, fantasy, everyday magic, Northern Exposure, contemporary fantasy
http://www.amazon.com/Middle-Nowhere-Company-Beyond-ebook/dp/B009JSP7ZW/

OTHER (fairly) NEW BOOK, "Beyond the Waters of the World": science fiction, science fiction adventure, space opera, feminist science fiction, soft science fiction, science fiction romance, novella, Looking Through Lace, xenolinguistics, alien language, alien languages, soft SF, far future, space exploration, sci fi romance
http://www.amazon.com/Beyond-Waters-Looking-Through-ebook/dp/B0094RCT2M

Also, I've changed some of the tags for Yseult, Shadow of Stone, The Future Imperfect, and Looking Through Lace, so I'd be very grateful if anyone would be willing to redo their tags for those books using the TT method. Thanks in advance!

"Shadow of Stone": arthurian legend, iseult, pendragon chronicles, isolde, epic fantasy, king arthur, historical fantasy, arthurian saga, king arthur legends, isolde, historical fiction, arthurian romance, king arthur books, arthurian historical fiction, dark ages fantasy
http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Stone-Pendragon-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B0088ZJZBO/

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": arthurian legend, iseult, pendragon chronicles, isolde, arthurian, epic fantasy, king arthur, historical fantasy, arthurian saga, king arthur legends, tristan and isolde, isolde, historical fiction, arthurian romance, tristan and iseult
http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/

"The Future, Imperfect: Short Stories": science fiction, near-future, cyberpunk, dystopia, dystopian, near future, dystopian fiction, short stories, apocalypse, post apocalyptic fiction, apocalyptic books, dystopian books
http://www.amazon.com/Future-Imperfect-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B007JBG84U/

"Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, sci fi romance, novella, kindle, alien language, alien languages, soft sf, space adventure, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology
http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/


----------



## Jena H

All done.  bxs, I gave you your 100th "like."  And Tess, I gave a "like" to your author page.  Have to admit, I never realized there was a place on author pages for likes.  (Hmmm, another opportunity I've been missing up til now.....     )


----------



## momrighter

It's a lot quicker when I'm less than 5 pages behind and I've already tagged most of the books!

Here are some more of my books that could use more tags.

Best Homemade Soups just released today!  Family Favorite Slow Cooker Meals  Family Dinners  My Blog  My author page http://www.amazon.com/Denise-Lorenz/e/B0070BLS5S/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0

Also any books in my signature that you haven't tagged, please do so.


----------



## Amyshojai

Gee, Momrighter, you're making me hungry! Tagged and liked. And caught up. *s*


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Sakura Reyna
RuthNestvold (new book)
momrighter

Tess St John: I clicked the like button on your author page


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

To celebrate getting rid of my Brown Bar of Death earlier than expected, I went on another tagging spree.

Tagged:
Doctor Barbara (Operation Neurosurgeon)
Tonya (A charming potion)
bxs22
Sakura Reyna
Ruth Nestvold (new book + tag updates)
momrighter

Author Pages Liked:
Tess St. John

And of course my own links:

*The Raven's Endgame*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009BTQR4E/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009BTQR4E/
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, amnesia, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy

*Gift of the Destroyer*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063UB58W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0063UB58W
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, post-apocalyptic, time travel, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy

Also, if anyone wants to like my Author Page, feel free to:
http://www.amazon.com/Jeroen-Steenbeeke/e/B008L0G8SO/


----------



## Caddy

All caught up. Welcome newbies. Congrats to those with new books. Thanks to the people who actually follow my instrutions for giving me the tags and likes I wanted!

DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE OR THE TAGS I DON"T LIST BELOW. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!!*Here is the copy and paste method for tagging:
1. Copy the list of tags (Please make sure you do not cut off part of the tags when you move your mouse.)
2. Go to the person's book's page:
3. Once you're at the page type "t" twice, quickly. This will bring up a dialog box that says "tag this product" at the top, with a field that says "your tags."
4. Paste the copied list into that box and click on "save tags."Thank you for tagging and liking:*

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-Gastien/dp/1477495592

drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777

family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

Please vote down: historical romance

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X

french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland

PLEASE!!!DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE OR TAGS THAT I DON"T LIST ABOVE. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!! DO NOT CLICK ON MY BOOKS IN SIGNATURE TO TAG! FOLLOW THE LINKS AND INSTRUCTIONS ABOVE! THANKS!


----------



## Joseph_Evans

Hi Guys, it's been a while since I've been on here so lots, to get through! Thanks for all the tags in the past and thanks in advance to all the new members who'll tag it! Just going through the list now! Just tag my book with the tags that are already assigned to it


----------



## RuthNestvold

Caught up now! And while finishing up, I noticed your health issues, Barbara. Wishing you a speedy recovery!

A couple of people who posted didn't have any tags, so there wasn't anything for me to agree with. Sorry!

The books I need help with:

COMPLETELY NEW E-BOOK, "In the Middle of Nowhere with Company": Alaska, magic realist, short story, magic realism, tales from far beyond north, fantasy, everyday magic, Northern Exposure, contemporary fantasy
http://www.amazon.com/Middle-Nowhere-Company-Beyond-ebook/dp/B009JSP7ZW/

OTHER (fairly) NEW BOOK, "Beyond the Waters of the World": science fiction, science fiction adventure, space opera, feminist science fiction, soft science fiction, science fiction romance, novella, Looking Through Lace, xenolinguistics, alien language, alien languages, soft SF, far future, space exploration, sci fi romance
http://www.amazon.com/Beyond-Waters-Looking-Through-ebook/dp/B0094RCT2M

Also, I've changed some of the tags for Yseult, Shadow of Stone, The Future Imperfect, and Looking Through Lace, so I'd be very grateful if anyone would be willing to redo their tags for those books using the TT method. Thanks in advance!

"Shadow of Stone": arthurian legend, iseult, pendragon chronicles, isolde, epic fantasy, king arthur, historical fantasy, arthurian saga, king arthur legends, isolde, historical fiction, arthurian romance, king arthur books, arthurian historical fiction, dark ages fantasy
http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Stone-Pendragon-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B0088ZJZBO/

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": arthurian legend, iseult, pendragon chronicles, isolde, arthurian, epic fantasy, king arthur, historical fantasy, arthurian saga, king arthur legends, tristan and isolde, isolde, historical fiction, arthurian romance, tristan and iseult
http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/

"The Future, Imperfect: Short Stories": science fiction, near-future, cyberpunk, dystopia, dystopian, near future, dystopian fiction, short stories, apocalypse, post apocalyptic fiction, apocalyptic books, dystopian books
http://www.amazon.com/Future-Imperfect-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B007JBG84U/

"Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, sci fi romance, novella, kindle, alien language, alien languages, soft sf, space adventure, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology
http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning everyone. Thanks Ruth. I'm coming along- some aspects progressing well, others lagging.

Caught up with new books and new newbies to the thread. As usual, some fine covers!

Please cut and paste these tags for *Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the OR* :

*romantic suspense, suspense, medical genre, medical fiction, medical drama, medical story, paramedics, physician author, operating room drama, best selling medical mystery, medical mystery, medical suspense, neurosurgery, neurosurgeon, nurses*

eBook http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

paperback http://amzn.to/dae61U

Thanks!!


----------



## sighdone

I'm caught up.

It would be lovely if you could give my Author Page a Like:

http://www.amazon.com/Simon-Dunn/e/B004OTQUTS

Many thanks.


----------



## Harry Nicholson

Caddy said:


> All caught up. Welcome newbies. Congrats to those with new books. Thanks to the people who actually follow my instrutions for giving me the tags and likes I wanted!
> 
> DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE OR THE TAGS I DON"T LIST BELOW. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!!*Here is the copy and paste method for tagging:
> 1. Copy the list of tags (Please make sure you do not cut off part of the tags when you move your mouse.)
> 2. Go to the person's book's page:
> 3. Once you're at the page type "t" twice, quickly. This will bring up a dialog box that says "tag this product" at the top, with a field that says "your tags."
> 4. Paste the copied list into that box and click on "save tags."Thank you for tagging and liking:*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-Gastien/dp/1477495592
> 
> drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction
> 
> ----
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777
> 
> family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction
> 
> Please vote down: historical romance
> 
> ----
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X
> 
> french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland
> 
> PLEASE!!!DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE OR TAGS THAT I DON"T LIST ABOVE. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!! DO NOT CLICK ON MY BOOKS IN SIGNATURE TO TAG! FOLLOW THE LINKS AND INSTRUCTIONS ABOVE! THANKS!


That works a treat, Caddy - thank you. I'm new here but have done a few today.


----------



## Amyshojai

Harry Nicholson, got your book tagged and liked. Welcome to the thread and congrats on the book! 

I mostly need tags on my newest--the LOST AND FOUND (especially print), and the ComPETability(dogs). Thanks to all who have tagged them--the thriller is really garnering some great reviews, woot!


----------



## Grace Elliot

That's me up to date again.

Thanks, as ever, for the return likes and tags.
G x


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Harry Nicholson
Karl Jones

sighdone: I gave you author page a like
Jeroen Steenbeeke: Your "Brown Bar of Death"?


----------



## Karl Jones

Thanks Liam


----------



## ProKindler

I hope to get some likes and tags back:

red phoenix, bdsm, explicit sex, erotica, adult stories, explicit erotica, sex slave, erotic fiction, erotica adult, sex stories, erotic romance, submission, sexual fantasies, erotica series, erotic short story

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008PN1FYY/

Thanks


----------



## The Book Ninja

In quick....but slowed down to get all the new books....and out again! My humble thanks to all those who return my tags.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones, and all caught up.


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again, too.


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

Tagged:
Joseph Evans
Harry Nicholson

Rest was already tagged up/liked/etcetera

Liam: I meant the brown bar you get when you have 0 sales in the current period for the selected region. I got rid of my US BBOD earlier than expected.


----------



## Karl Jones

All caught up again. Thanks to everyone who has liked and tagged me.


----------



## liam.judge

Karl: no prob
Jeroen: no prob ha ha, i was just confused by what you meant


----------



## sighdone

Thanks Liam.

I'm caught up.

Would really love half a dozen more likes on my Author Page:

http://www.amazon.com/Simon-Dunn/e/B004OTQUTS

Many thanks.


----------



## KKlein

A rich cup of coffee on the side got me through this tagging catch-up!

Appreciate any and all TLC to my book.

Please use these tags:

*medical drama, nonfiction, medical, doctor, trauma, true story, anesthesiology, surgery, doctors divorce, divorce story, medical training, emergency medicine, memoir, operating room, surgery*

eBook and Paperback Links for *A Physician's Plight: a Memoir: Professional success...Personal disaster* are:

http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

http://amzn.to/flkONf


----------



## A. Rosaria

All tagged up.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up. Must get here more often than once per week.

My books:

http://www.amazon.com/In-The-Company-Cowards-ebook/dp/B0096C4H4I
fantasy, fantasy adventure, d a boulter, fiction, courage, cowardice, self-sacrifice, loyalty

http://www.amazon.com/Enemy-of-Korgan-ebook/dp/B007F2VAS2
science fiction, scifi, betrayal, spy, adventure, action, undercover, speculative fiction, sci-fi, sf, loyalty

http://www.amazon.com/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasting-ebook/dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up once again. Have a great weekend everyone!

------------------

Mine for anyone new:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia
The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia


----------



## sighdone

I must say, it's easier to keep caught up if you do it daily, isn't it?

Anyway, I'm up to date.

It would be lovely if you could Like the following. Not really in need of tagging though, thanks.

Rotten Apple

US: http://www.amazon.com/Rotten-Apple-Seven-Deadly-ebook/dp/B004LGRUMK

UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004LGRUMK

Comic Book

US: http://www.amazon.com/Comic-Book-ebook/dp/B007RDZ26K

UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Comic-Book-ebook/dp/B007RDZ26K

Six Bullets

US: http://www.amazon.com/Six-Bullets-ebook/dp/B008LBSXQ8

UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Six-Bullets-ebook/dp/B008LBSXQ8

Author Page

http://www.amazon.com/Simon-Dunn/e/B004OTQUTS

Many thanks.


----------



## liam.judge

All caught up.


----------



## JGreen20

All caught up. It took me a while this time.

Please like and tag my books:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009LQK36K

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008YLMPDW/


----------



## Amyshojai

JGreen, got your books tagged and liked. All caught up to here!


----------



## Alexis-Shore

I've been back through a few pages and liked you all.

It would be delicious if you could help me get Dirty Lady Katherine up to 100 Likes.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004OYTT4Q

Thank you x


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Caught up. Have a great weekend everyone.

Please cut and paste these tags for *Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the OR* :

*romantic suspense, suspense, medical genre, medical fiction, medical drama, medical story, paramedics, physician author, operating room drama, best selling medical mystery, medical mystery, medical suspense, neurosurgery, neurosurgeon, nurses*

eBook http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

paperback http://amzn.to/dae61U

Thanks!!


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

JGreen20
Alexis-Shore


----------



## Pauline Creeden

There were lots to catch up with since I was gone for a few days!

Here's my new one, needs Likes and Tags, if you can:


----------



## BlankPage

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your book tagged, Estelle Ryan, looks fascinating! All caught up.


----------



## LinaG

Hello All!

My first foray into the world of tagging.  I've done my best and am caught up for five (six actually) pages!

Thanks a bunch!

Lina


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks LinaG, I've liked and tagged your book. Welcome to the thread!  All caught up...


----------



## kahuna

Suellen Smith
JGreen20
JeenaH
Mattpraazak
Beth klein
Alexis-Shore
Estelle Ryan

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, yoga, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie

Kahuna, you're all set, buddy.

Folks, if you please:

Sojourns Through Troubled Worlds: action,action adventure,adventure,science fiction,dolphins,dystopian fiction,dystopian,world war III,thriller,technothriller,cheap kindle books,great characters

The Tyrant Strategy: Revenant Man: action,action adventure,adventure,science fiction,revolution,downfall,dystopian,thriller,technothriller,cheap kindle books,great characters,like hunger games,secret agent,intrigue

Cindered Souls: the hunted,terror,supernatural,serial killer,serial killers,evil,isolation,horror,kindle bargain,great characters,collection,short fiction,native american,folklore


----------



## Bank182

Hey folks... Desperately need those tags please help! Only the one book... Tag tag tag me, oh and buy have a read, this is the next Star Wars/ matrix


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.  Thanks, all. 

And yes, tagging really is much easier if you keep up with it every two days or so.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new ones. I still need tags on the newest--LOST AND FOUND and ComPETability(Dogs) Thanks!


----------



## sighdone

I'm all caught up again.

Thanks to everyone who has joined in, it's very much appreciated.

Rotten Apple

US: http://www.amazon.com/Rotten-Apple-Seven-Deadly-ebook/dp/B004LGRUMK
UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004LGRUMK

Comic Book

US: http://www.amazon.com/Comic-Book-ebook/dp/B007RDZ26K
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Comic-Book-ebook/dp/B007RDZ26K

Six Bullets

US: http://www.amazon.com/Six-Bullets-ebook/dp/B008LBSXQ8
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Six-Bullets-ebook/dp/B008LBSXQ8

Keith: A Novel

US: http://www.amazon.com/Keith-A-Novel-ebook/dp/B009L2X75I
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Keith-A-Novel-ebook/dp/B009L2X75I

Author Page

http://www.amazon.com/Simon-Dunn/e/B004OTQUTS

Many thanks.


----------



## Guest

Tagged everyone. Please tag and like

*COPY THE TAGS BELOW AND PASTE INTO THE TAG BOX THEN CLICK ADD*
red phoenix, bdsm, explicit sex, erotica, adult stories, explicit erotica, sex slave, erotic fiction, erotica adult, sex stories, erotic romance, submission, sexual fantasies, erotica series, erotic short story

http://www.amazon.com/BDSM-Academy-ebook/dp/B009G7FBT8/

Thanks


----------



## kahuna

Jonathan C Gillespie

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, yoga, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the new books.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Hosanna (new book)
LinaG
Jonathan C. Gillespie

Estelle Ryan: i tagged your book and liked your author page


----------



## liam.judge

Hi. Can anyone new or who hasn't tagged my book yet, go to this link & copy & paste these new tags for me?:

http://amzn.to/Q8H1QM

money, What is accounting, What is equity, Financial services, Personal loans, Financial planner, Financial advisor,
Wealth management, Debt consolidation, Financial advisors, About personal finance, Finance personal,
What is personal finance, Consolidation loan


----------



## Todd Thorne

This brings me up-to-date again.



liam.judge said:


> Hi. Can anyone new or who hasn't tagged my book yet, go to this link & copy & paste these new tags for me?:


Liam - I switched over to use your new tags.


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

Looks like I'm all caught up again. Tags back appreciated!


----------



## ArcherG

All Caught up!

Books in my Sig; please tag and like.


----------



## Tonya

Tagged, liked, and caught up! Thanks for the tag back on A CHARMING CRIME, A CHARMING CURE, AND A CHARMING POTION.


----------



## Tonya

liam.judge said:


> TAGGED:
> 
> Tonya (latest book)
> 
> Doctor Barbara: no prob, thanks


Thanks!!


----------



## sighdone

I'm caught up again.

If you could take a moment to click Like on these, it'd be lovely. I'm not after tags.

Rotten Apple

US: http://www.amazon.com/Rotten-Apple-Seven-Deadly-ebook/dp/B004LGRUMK
UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004LGRUMK

Comic Book

US: http://www.amazon.com/Comic-Book-ebook/dp/B007RDZ26K
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Comic-Book-ebook/dp/B007RDZ26K

Six Bullets

US: http://www.amazon.com/Six-Bullets-ebook/dp/B008LBSXQ8
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Six-Bullets-ebook/dp/B008LBSXQ8

Keith: A Novel

US: http://www.amazon.com/Keith-A-Novel-ebook/dp/B009L2X75I
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Keith-A-Novel-ebook/dp/B009L2X75I

Author Page

http://www.amazon.com/Simon-Dunn/e/B004OTQUTS

Many thanks.


----------



## liam.judge

Todd Thorne: Thanks 
Tonya: No prob


----------



## Jonas Saul

I'll get caught up now.

Here's my new novel that needs tagged. Thank you to everyone who heads on over ...;-)



Now, off to catch up ...

Jonas


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones and all caught up.


----------



## DonnaGalanti

Hi All
Thanks to those who posted your tags - makes it so much easier!

Here is who I tagged today:
Joshua Johnson
Steve Lucas
Jeff Chapman
Simon Dunn
Matt Prazak
Monique oConnor James
Aaron Overfield
Jason L McPherson
Archer Garrett
Ruth Nestvold

Copy and paste these tags. Thanks!
suspense, dean koontz, paranormal suspense, paranormal, supernatural, horror, aliens, paranormal thriller, donna galanti, science fiction, kindle thriller, supernatural thriller, psychic powers, thrillers with good reviews, kay hooper

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B007IIIZUO/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
and here:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B007IIIZUO/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
Like my Author Page here:
http://www.amazon.com/Donna-Galanti/e/B0074HM6YK/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## kahuna

Archer G

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, yoga, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## lionelsnod

Lionel and the Golden Rule tags: childrens books, life lessons, magic, childrens literature, adventure, baseball, chapter book, morals, didactic, kindle book, golden rule, paul r hewlett, bullying US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006MYOY3W 
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lionels-Adventure-Lionel-Golden-ebook/dp/B006MYOY3W/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1346507847&sr=1-1

Lionel Turns the Other Cheek tags: childrens books, magic, adventure, childrens literature, life lessons, morals, chapter book, kindle, summer camp, didactic, bullying, paul r hewlett US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007JR00FC/?tag=kbpst-20
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lionels-Grand-Adventure-Lionel-ebook/dp/B007JR00FC/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1346507917&sr=1-1
Thanks for the tips on pasting these tags!!

Author page: http://www.amazon.com/Paul-R.-Hewlett/e/B0077S3988/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0


----------



## RCulligan2060

Hello,

My first book on Amazon. I'd appreciate likes and tags. Thanks!

*US:* http://www.amazon.com/2060-Future-Noir-Thriller-ebook/dp/B0095SB2FK/

*UK:* http://www.amazon.co.uk/2060-Future-Noir-Thriller-ebook/dp/B0095SB2FK/

TAGS:

science fiction, future noir, post-apocalyptic, technothrillers, techno thriller, dystopia, cyberpunk, future, adventure, fiction, science fiction adventure, science fiction romance, thriller, sci fi romance, sci-fi short stories

--

By the way, I'm running a free promotion on wednesday (10/10). Feel free to download it.

I've just tagged and liked the books from the following members:

Amyshojai (Your Aging Dog + Your Aging Cat)
Jeroen Steenbeeke (Gift of the Destroyer + author page)
Grace Elliot (Eulogy's Secret)
Todd Thorne (Dark Doses)
Jena H (Fool Me Once)
bxs122 (Superman's Cape)
Doctor Barbara (Operation Neurosurgeon: Kindle & Paperback)
ArcherG (The Western Front)
Tonya (A Charming Potion & A Charming Cure)
The Book Ninja (The Keepers)
G. Scarsbrook (Poison in the Blood: Kindle & Paperback)
Tess St John (Eyes of Jade)
Sakura Reyna (Idols Dreams & Crushed Flowers)
RuthNestvold (In the Middle of Nowhere & Beyond the Waters)
momrighter (Best Homemade Soups + Family Favorite Slow)
Caddy (Gastien Part 2)
Joseph_Evans (City of the Falling Sky)
sighdone (Author Page)
Harry Nicholson (Tom Fleck)
Karl Jones (The Daymare & Shattered)
ProKindler (Orientation)
Rosaria (Red Impish Demon)
D.A. Boulter (In The Company of Cowards & Enemy of Korgan)
JGreen20 (Meditation For Stress Management)
Alexis-Shore (Dirty Lady Katherine)
Hosanna (Found Adrift)
Estelle Ryan (The Gauguin Connection)


----------



## Jena H

Caught up to here.

R Culligan, got your book tagged.

Tonya, your book cover for Never Tell Your Dreams links to Charming Crime.  Just FYI....


----------



## Brenda Grate

I'm caught up on the last five pages. Saw some great books! Please tag my new books:

Tags for The Breakup: 
brenda novak, romance, jude deveraux, nora roberts, danielle steel, italy, italy travel, vendetta, sandra brown, travel, love, food, chick lit, women s fiction, contemporary romance



Tags for Love Hurts: 
brenda novak, danielle steel, italy, italy travel, jude deveraux, nora roberts, romance, sandra brown, vendetta, family issues, family relationships



Please like my author page, too. http://www.amazon.com/Brenda-Grate/e/B004BZ5UFA/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

Thanks!


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Caught up! Thanks


----------



## Ryan Patrick

Alright I just caught up on tagging the last 5 pages. Would love you all to return the favor.


----------



## sighdone

I'm up to date.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Jonas Saul (new book) 
RCulligan2060
Brenda Grate
Ryan Patrick

DonnaGalanti: I clicked the like button on your author page


----------



## BlankPage

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up.


----------



## JGreen20

All caught up. Please like and tag my books. Especially this one:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009LQK36K

Thanks


----------



## Kwalker

What a wonderful idea!

I'm going to be working my way back through this thread today.
I'd really appreciate those that kindly tag/like my book as well.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009K6K4V0/

cornerstone, fantasy romance, magic, prophecy, young adult fantasy, young adult, forbidden love, fantasy, ya romance, magnetic attraction, medieval romance, strong heroine, family, fantasy adventure, kelly walker

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new books. Hope you'll "like" my author page, too:

http://www.amazon.com/author/amyshojai

Still looking for tags and "likes" on the newest LOST AND FOUND thriller, and ComPETability(dogs)


----------



## Tess St John

Everyone that asked for author page likes...consider yourself liked...Liam, got you too!!!

I am caught up on tags too...would appreciate tags back!!! They're in my siggy.


----------



## RCulligan2060

All caught up.

Please, "like" and tag my book. Thanks.

http://www.amazon.com/2060-Future-Noir-Thriller-ebook/dp/B0095SB2FK/

TAGS:

science fiction, future noir, post-apocalyptic, technothrillers, techno thriller, dystopia, cyberpunk, future, adventure, fiction, science fiction adventure, science fiction romance, thriller, sci fi romance, sci-fi short stories

By the way, tomorrow (wednesday) I'm running a free promotion. Feel free to download it, if you like it.


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

I'm in a cheerful mood today! I just heard back from a review site I submitted Gift of the Destroyer to, and I got 4 stars!

If anyone has a few moments to spare, please mark the review as helpful:

http://www.amazon.com/review/R1T9XYAQJKXOHO/

That said, this is a good occasion to catch up on my tagging.

Tagged:
Simon Dunn (Keith: A Novel, and UK tags for the others)
JGreen20 (Understanding minimalism)
Alexis-Shore
Hosanna
Estelle Ryan (+author page)
LinaG
Jonathan C. Gillespie
Tucdj002
Jonas Saul
Donna Galanti (author page)
RCulligan2060
Brenda Grate (+author page)
Ryan Patrick
kwalker

And for those who haven't tagged me yet:

*The Raven's Endgame*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009BTQR4E/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009BTQR4E/
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, amnesia, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy

*Gift of the Destroyer*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063UB58W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0063UB58W
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, post-apocalyptic, time travel, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy

Also, if anyone wants to like my Author Page, feel free to:
http://www.amazon.com/Jeroen-Steenbeeke/e/B008L0G8SO/


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Kwalker

Tess St John: Thanks
Jeroen Steenbeeke: I marked the review as helpful


----------



## sighdone

I'm up to date again.

If you could just Like any of these, that would be great. Forget about tagging.

Rotten Apple

US: http://www.amazon.com/Rotten-Apple-Seven-Deadly-ebook/dp/B004LGRUMK
UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004LGRUMK

Comic Book

US: http://www.amazon.com/Comic-Book-ebook/dp/B007RDZ26K
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Comic-Book-ebook/dp/B007RDZ26K

Six Bullets

US: http://www.amazon.com/Six-Bullets-ebook/dp/B008LBSXQ8
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Six-Bullets-ebook/dp/B008LBSXQ8

Keith: A Novel

US: http://www.amazon.com/Keith-A-Novel-ebook/dp/B009L2X75I
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Keith-A-Novel-ebook/dp/B009L2X75I

Author Page

http://www.amazon.com/Simon-Dunn/e/B004OTQUTS

Many thanks.


----------



## Wyatt North

I just helped a friend publish a new novel, Solomon's Porch. The reviews are great, but he's lacking the the "tags" and "likes" department. I've turned him onto this page, and he's going through from his account and tagging (since I've tagged most of these books already.

Here's his books, please exchange tags/likes:



Thanks!


----------



## amgrey

I have liked/tagged pages of Amyshojai, Tess St John, RCulligan2060, Jeroen Steenbeeke, liam.judge, sighdone, Mcoorlim (author page) and Wyatt North.
Found book about 2060 interesting 

My ebooks:

Easy Relaxation:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009N3BCX4

Easy Pasta Book (In the Mediterranean way)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009NMLI2U

I would appreciate if you would like/tag them 
*Both are on free promotion today*, so feel free to download them and relax eating a good meal


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new books. Thanks to everyone! Hope you'll "like" my author page, too:

http://www.amazon.com/author/amyshojai

Still looking for tags and "likes" on the newest LOST AND FOUND thriller, and ComPETability(dogs)


----------



## torridcooke

Please like and tag. I have done the same for the last five pages. I'm also voting up five star reviews when possible.

http://www.amazon.com/Hunger-Halloween-Romance-Cuisine-ebook/dp/B009MGQN5E
http://www.amazon.com/Passion-Panama-romance-Cuisine-ebook/dp/B009CKEEWE
http://www.amazon.com/Desire-Dinner-Romance-Cuisine-ebook/dp/B008UCCYUE
http://www.amazon.com/Sizzling-Singapore-Romance-Vol-1--Carnal-ebook/dp/B008P44EWI


----------



## torridcooke

I'm all caught up now. I agree with others, this needs to be a regular task if you don't want it to get exhausting. I realize my author page needs some love and also my UK listings. Any help is so appreciated.

http://www.amazon.com/Torri-D.-Cooke/e/B008PD1YHW

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hunger-Halloween-Romance-Cuisine-ebook/dp/B009MGQN5E
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Passion-Panama-romance-Cuisine-ebook/dp/B009CKEEWE
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sizzling-Singapore-Romance-Vol-1--Carnal-ebook/dp/B008P44EWI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Desire-Dinner-Romance-Cuisine-ebook/dp/B008UCCYUE


----------



## the quiet one

I'm just joining this thread, so it will take time to catch up.

My book links:
A Question of Will (US)
A Question of Will (UK)
Tags: speculative fiction, secret society, assassin, nanotechnology, science fiction, high tech, series, science fiction series

And author page:
Author Page

I've tagged, liked, and agreed with reviews for:
torridcooke (I didn't see tags on some of the UK pages, so copied them over from US)
Amyshojai
amgrey
Wyatt North/Wid Bastian
Mcoorlim
sighdone
Jeroen Steenbeeke
RCulligan2060

Will catch up with anything new and gradually work my way back through the previous 1101 pages...


----------



## Amyshojai

Welcome to the thread ajalbrinck, I've got your book and author page tagged/liked.

We recommend you just go back 5 pages to catch up with the regulars, and then check in every day or so to stay caught up.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Lots of new folks and new books. Caught up--

Hosanna, Estelle, Lina, Jonathan, Jonas, Brenda, torridcook, amgrey, Wyatt's friend, RCCulligan, RyanP, kWalker, Mcoorlim.
Ajalbrinck - A Question of Will's link works in the signature line but not in the body of your text reply.

My two requests for TLC/tagging:

Author page:

http://www.amazon.com/Barbara-Ebel-MD/e/B002BLJH2S/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0

and for *Younger Next Decade*. Please copy & paste these tags:

*healthy living, aging, emotional health, exercise, exercise program, diet, heart health, nutrition, retirement, womens health, mens health, dogs, spirit, alcohol, diabetes*

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL

Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## the quiet one

Doctor Barbara: I've tagged and like your links. Thanks for the heads-up on the broken link in my response; it should be working now.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Gotcha! Up to date with the newbies and new titles. 
Thanks for the return likes and tags.
G x


----------



## the quiet one

Updated the following:
liam.judge, Gillman, ArcherG, Tonya, Jonas Saul, Donna Galanti, kahuna, lionelsnod, Jena H, Brenda Grate, Adam Kisiel, Ryan Patrick, Estelle Ryan, J. Jack Bergeron, JGreen20, Kwalker, A. Rosaria, D.A. Boulter, MG Scarsbrook, Alexis-Shore, Hosanna, LinaG, Jonathan C. Gillespie, Tucdj002, bethklein, momrighter, Caddy, Joseph_Evans, RuthNestvold, Harry Nicholson, Karl Jones, Grace Elliot, ProKindler, The Book Ninja, KKlein, Jason L McPherson, Todd Thorne, mattprazak, bxs122, Tess St John, Sakura Reyna, JohnsonJoshuaK, JanneCo, jcfantasywriter, bazmaz, Suellen Smith, James Snow, SheilaMarie, aaronoverfield

My links:
A Question of Will (US)
A Question of Will (UK)
Tags: speculative fiction, secret society, assassin, nanotechnology, science fiction, high tech, series, science fiction series

And author page:
Author Page


----------



## RuthNestvold

I have a new book (since the weekend) "Misty and the Magic Pumpkin Knife" and a FREE book (today and tomorrow), _Shadow of Stone_. Please give the one some love and abscond with the other! *g*

NEW E-BOOKS:

"Misty and the Magic Pumpkin Knife": Halloween, Alaska, magic realist, short story, magic realism, tales from far beyond north, fantasy, everyday magic, Northern Exposure, contemporary fantasy
http://www.amazon.com/Misty-Magic-Pumpkin-Beyond-ebook/dp/B009MYZVAO/

"In the Middle of Nowhere with Company": Alaska, magic realist, short story, magic realism, tales from far beyond north, fantasy, everyday magic, Northern Exposure, contemporary fantasy
http://www.amazon.com/Middle-Nowhere-Company-Beyond-ebook/dp/B009JSP7ZW/

OTHER (fairly) NEW BOOK, "Beyond the Waters of the World": science fiction, science fiction adventure, space opera, feminist science fiction, soft science fiction, science fiction romance, novella, Looking Through Lace, xenolinguistics, alien language, alien languages, soft SF, far future, space exploration, sci fi romance
http://www.amazon.com/Beyond-Waters-Looking-Through-ebook/dp/B0094RCT2M

Also, I've changed some of the tags for Yseult, Shadow of Stone, The Future Imperfect, and Looking Through Lace, so I'd be very grateful if anyone would be willing to redo their tags for those books using the TT method. Thanks in advance!

"Shadow of Stone": arthurian legend, iseult, pendragon chronicles, isolde, epic fantasy, king arthur, historical fantasy, arthurian saga, king arthur legends, isolde, historical fiction, arthurian romance, king arthur books, arthurian historical fiction, dark ages fantasy
http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Stone-Pendragon-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B0088ZJZBO/

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": arthurian legend, iseult, pendragon chronicles, isolde, arthurian, epic fantasy, king arthur, historical fantasy, arthurian saga, king arthur legends, tristan and isolde, isolde, historical fiction, arthurian romance, tristan and iseult
http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/

"The Future, Imperfect: Short Stories": science fiction, near-future, cyberpunk, dystopia, dystopian, near future, dystopian fiction, short stories, apocalypse, post apocalyptic fiction, apocalyptic books, dystopian books
http://www.amazon.com/Future-Imperfect-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B007JBG84U/

"Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, sci fi romance, novella, kindle, alien language, alien languages, soft sf, space adventure, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology
http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/


----------



## Vera R.

Hi, all.

I'm steadily catching up with tags. I just did the last two pages. I could use some tags for my sweet and clean romance:

http://www.amazon.com/Hot-Like-Fire-ebook/dp/B009NW256S


----------



## Jena H

I'm caught up again.  Vera, your "sweet and clean" romance has a steamy cover.  Nothing wrong with that, though....      

Also, I finally got my signature updated, so it not only reflects my newest book (Timekeepers:  Civil Disturbance), but my "tweaked" contemporaries.


----------



## Guest

Tagged everyone. Please tag and like

*COPY THE TAGS BELOW AND PASTE INTO THE TAG BOX THEN CLICK ADD*
red phoenix, bdsm, explicit sex, erotica, adult stories, explicit erotica, sex slave, erotic fiction, erotica adult, sex stories, erotic romance, submission, sexual fantasies, erotica series, erotic short story

http://www.amazon.com/BDSM-Academy-ebook/dp/B009G7FBT8/

Thanks


----------



## sighdone

I'm caught up again.

Rotten Apple

US: http://www.amazon.com/Rotten-Apple-Seven-Deadly-ebook/dp/B004LGRUMK
UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004LGRUMK

Comic Book

US: http://www.amazon.com/Comic-Book-ebook/dp/B007RDZ26K
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Comic-Book-ebook/dp/B007RDZ26K

Six Bullets

US: http://www.amazon.com/Six-Bullets-ebook/dp/B008LBSXQ8
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Six-Bullets-ebook/dp/B008LBSXQ8

Keith: A Novel

US: http://www.amazon.com/Keith-A-Novel-ebook/dp/B009L2X75I
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Keith-A-Novel-ebook/dp/B009L2X75I

Author Page

http://www.amazon.com/Simon-Dunn/e/B004OTQUTS

Many thanks.


----------



## the quiet one

All caught up.

My links:
A Question of Will (US)
A Question of Will (UK)
Tags: speculative fiction, secret society, assassin, nanotechnology, science fiction, high tech, series, science fiction series

And author page:
Author Page


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with all the new ones.


----------



## bellamedia

Hey everyone...book #2 is finally done. I'd appreciate any likes and tags. I've just spent the morning returning the favor.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009AFIWT2

Tags: dog books, dog stories, dog lovers, dogs, animal short stories, for animal lovers, animal humor, dog humor

Thanks


----------



## Caddy

All caught up. Welcome newbies. Congrats to those with new books. Thanks to the people who actually follow my instrutions for giving me the tags and likes I wanted!

DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE OR THE TAGS I DON"T LIST BELOW. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!!

*Here is the copy and paste method for tagging:
1. Copy the list of tags (Please make sure you do not cut off part of the tags when you move your mouse.)
2. Go to the person's book's page:
3. Once you're at the page type "t" twice, quickly. This will bring up a dialog box that says "tag this product" at the top, with a field that says "your tags."
4. Paste the copied list into that box and click on "save tags."Thank you for tagging and liking:
*
http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-Gastien/dp/1477495592

drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777

family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

Please vote down: historical romance

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X

french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland

PLEASE!!!DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE OR TAGS THAT I DON"T LIST ABOVE. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!! DO NOT CLICK ON MY BOOKS IN SIGNATURE TO TAG! FOLLOW THE LINKS AND INSTRUCTIONS ABOVE! THANKS!


----------



## Amyshojai

Awesome, another dog-centric book. Got you tagged!


----------



## Kwalker

I'm off to catch up on the next two pages.

Here are mine

UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cornerstone-Souls-The-Stones-ebook/dp/B009K6K4V0
US: http://www.amazon.com/Cornerstone-Souls-The-Stones-ebook/dp/B009K6K4V0

Tags:

cornerstone, fantasy romance, magic, prophecy, young adult fantasy, young adult, forbidden love, fantasy, ya romance, magnetic attraction, medieval romance, strong heroine, family, fantasy adventure, kelly walker


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up again.
Thanks for return likes and tags.
G x


----------



## Shaun4

It's been too long since I caught up to go all the way back, but I've tagged the last 3 pages so far. So many new books and authors in this thread, it's awesome. 
Thanks everyone.

"Stray Woods"
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008REKSE4
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008REKSE4
horror, thriller, suspense, murder, haunted, horror short, ghosts, demon, thriller short, short, short story

"Deadly Fortune"
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008R542UE
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008R542UE
three wishes, contemporary fantasy, short story, short, fantasy, fantasy short, fortuna

"Bone Soup"
http://www.amazon.com/Bone-Soup-ebook/dp/B0086Y65GU/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bone-Soup-ebook/dp/B0086Y65GU/
fantasy, dark fantasy, short story, short, indie, teen, medieval, magic, supernatural


----------



## MStewart10

All caught up.

http://www.amazon.com/Declutter-Your-Life-Productivity-ebook/dp/B009AIEZPY

Please like my book. Thanks.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Glad I stopped by. It's been busy here since yesterday. Mission accomplished & caught up with new books and new folks.

My two requests for TLC/tagging:

Author page:

http://www.amazon.com/Barbara-Ebel-MD/e/B002BLJH2S/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0

and for *Younger Next Decade*. Please copy & paste these tags:

*healthy living, aging, emotional health, exercise, exercise program, diet, heart health, nutrition, retirement, womens health, mens health, dogs, spirit, alcohol, diabetes*

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL

Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Got everything new!

-------------------

Mine for anyone who doesn't have them yet. Thanks!

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia
The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Wyatt North
amgrey
RuthNestvold (latest book)
Vera R.(latest book)
bellamedia (latest book)

torridcooke: I liked your author page and tagged your new book
Mcoorlim: I liked your author page and tagged your new book
ajalbrinck: I liked your author page and tagged your new book
Doctor Barbara: I liked your author page (already had your newest book tagged)

& caught up with all other tagging/like requests.


----------



## torridcooke

I have just published a new line under a new pen name--Rene Rogers. Please like and tag the books and like the author page as well. Many, many thanks. If you have not already done so, you can also like and tag the books in my signature. I'm all caught up with everyone. Let me say that since I did it on this past Sunday, it was a great deal quicker today.

http://www.amazon.com/Mandingo-Massage-Interracial-Stallion--White-ebook/dp/B009NN5R4E
http://www.amazon.com/Toasted-Coconuts-Interracial-Stallion-White-ebook/dp/B009NNKW08
http://www.amazon.com/Double-Interracial-Erotica-Stallion-White-ebook/dp/B009NN5QWW
http://www.amazon.com/Interracial-Multiple-Partners-Stallion-White-ebook/dp/B009NN5Q0O

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Interracial-Multiple-Partners-Stallion--White-ebook/dp/B009NN5Q0O
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Toasted-Coconuts-Interracial-Stallion--White-ebook/dp/B009NNKW08
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mandingo-Massage-Interracial-Stallion--White-ebook/dp/B009NN5R4E
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Double-Interracial-Erotica-Stallion--White-ebook/dp/B009NN5QWW


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Have caught up with:

Kwalker
Shaun4
MStewart10
Torridcooke


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones and all caught up.


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up.


----------



## aaronoverfield

Caught up.

Liked and tagged:
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Shaun4
bellamedia
Vera R.
ajalbrinck
torridcooke
amgrey
Wyatt North
Mcoorlim
Kwalker
Ryan Patrick
Adam Kisiel
Brenda Grate
RCulligan2060
DonnaGalanti
Jonathan C. Gillespie
Jonas Saul
Lina Gimble
Estelle Ryan
Hosanna
Alexis-Shore
JGreen20
ProKindler
Harry Nicholson
sighdone
Joseph_Evans
momrighter
RuthNestvold
Sakura Reyna
Matt Prazak

Mine to like/tag:

tags - *spy, espionage, military, fantasy, fiction, suspense, humor, science fiction, metaphysical, nina simone, dystopian, adult, technothriller*

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Veil-ebook/dp/B008WHUPIK
Paper: http://www.amazon.com/Veil-Aaron-Overfield/dp/1479106895

_(Doctor Barbara - OPERATION NEUROSURGEON link in your sig is broken)_


----------



## RuthNestvold

All caught up to here! Thanks for all the tags for my new books! 

NEW E-BOOKS:

"Misty and the Magic Pumpkin Knife": Halloween, Alaska, magic realist, short story, magic realism, tales from far beyond north, fantasy, everyday magic, Northern Exposure, contemporary fantasy
http://www.amazon.com/Misty-Magic-Pumpkin-Beyond-ebook/dp/B009MYZVAO/

"In the Middle of Nowhere with Company": Alaska, magic realist, short story, magic realism, tales from far beyond north, fantasy, everyday magic, Northern Exposure, contemporary fantasy
http://www.amazon.com/Middle-Nowhere-Company-Beyond-ebook/dp/B009JSP7ZW/

OTHER (fairly) NEW BOOK, "Beyond the Waters of the World": science fiction, science fiction adventure, space opera, feminist science fiction, soft science fiction, science fiction romance, novella, Looking Through Lace, xenolinguistics, alien language, alien languages, soft SF, far future, space exploration, sci fi romance
http://www.amazon.com/Beyond-Waters-Looking-Through-ebook/dp/B0094RCT2M

Also, I've changed some of the tags for Yseult, Shadow of Stone, The Future Imperfect, and Looking Through Lace, so I'd be very grateful if anyone would be willing to redo their tags for those books using the TT method. Thanks in advance!

"Shadow of Stone": arthurian legend, iseult, pendragon chronicles, isolde, epic fantasy, king arthur, historical fantasy, arthurian saga, king arthur legends, isolde, historical fiction, arthurian romance, king arthur books, arthurian historical fiction, dark ages fantasy
http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Stone-Pendragon-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B0088ZJZBO/

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": arthurian legend, iseult, pendragon chronicles, isolde, arthurian, epic fantasy, king arthur, historical fantasy, arthurian saga, king arthur legends, tristan and isolde, isolde, historical fiction, arthurian romance, tristan and iseult
http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/

"The Future, Imperfect: Short Stories": science fiction, near-future, cyberpunk, dystopia, dystopian, near future, dystopian fiction, short stories, apocalypse, post apocalyptic fiction, apocalyptic books, dystopian books
http://www.amazon.com/Future-Imperfect-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B007JBG84U/

"Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, sci fi romance, novella, kindle, alien language, alien languages, soft sf, space adventure, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology
http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/


----------



## Senseidoji

http://www.amazon.com/Crystal-Needle-Daniel-J-Peyton/dp/1479339318/ref=la_B006C986D6_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1350083735&sr=1-1

Got my book in print now. Please go like and tag it.


----------



## the quiet one

All caught up.

My links:
A Question of Will (US)
A Question of Will (UK)
Tags: speculative fiction, secret society, assassin, nanotechnology, science fiction, high tech, series, science fiction series

And author page:
Author Page


----------



## Jena H

All caught up again. Thanks for all.

Since people are in a "liking" mood, my author page could use some likes. (I have no idea what good it might do, but I'm willing to try it and find out.) 

http://www.amazon.com/J.-Y.-Harris/e/B007QZ49PY/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Brenda Grate

All caught up from the last time!

I need tags on my UK books as well. Here are the links for everything. Thanks everyone for the tags and likes on my author page. I've tagged everyone in the last 10 pages that I hadn't already done. I have to say I love it when people list the tags so I can just copy and paste. Makes the process much faster!

The Breakup:
Tags: *brenda novak, romance, jude deveraux, nora roberts, danielle steel, italy, italy travel, vendetta, sandra brown, travel, love, food, chick lit, women s fiction, contemporary romance*

UK: The Breakup
US: The Breakup

Love Hurts:
Tags: *brenda novak, sandra brown, vendetta, italy travel, italy, danielle steel, nora roberts, jude deveraux, romance, family issues, family relationships*

UK: Love Hurts
US: Love Hurts

My Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/Brenda-Grate/e/B004BZ5UFA/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1350091124&sr=8-2-ent

Thanks for the help, it will be reciprocated.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Thanks Liam!

Aaron - wow - thank you so much - it's fixed!

Caught up. torridcooke - the horse cover is awesome. Brenda, there is a separate thread for tagging UK books. (I actually haven't been on it in a long time, which isn't good).

My 'stuff:'

Author page:

http://www.amazon.com/Barbara-Ebel-MD/e/B002BLJH2S/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0

and for *Younger Next Decade*. Please copy & paste these tags:

*healthy living, aging, emotional health, exercise, exercise program, diet, heart health, nutrition, retirement, womens health, mens health, dogs, spirit, alcohol, diabetes*

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL

Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## mattcole

All UPDATED! Here are mine:

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Drums-ebook/dp/B007JR04EO/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1340117464&sr=1-3&keywords=matt+cole

http://www.amazon.com/The-Blood-of-Cowards-ebook/dp/B007Q7G6B2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1340117464&sr=1-1&keywords=matt+cole

http://www.amazon.com/Abode-of-The-Damned-ebook/dp/B007JRMW76/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1340117464&sr=1-4&keywords=matt+cole

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## EmilyAShaffer

Hi Everyone,

I'm all caught up tagging and liking, since my last post. I now have my novel available in paperback, and am hoping to increase the tags and likes as you all helped me do on the Kindle version.

I appreciate any tags and "likes" for "That Time of the Month".

Tags: chick lit, romance, funny, humor, humorous, humorous romance, romantic comedy, paperback, contemporary romance, fiction, women's fiction

Paperback Version: http://www.amazon.com/That-Time-Month-Emily-Shaffer/dp/1478249536/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1348370772&sr=8-1

Thanks!


----------



## Quiss

Hi all,

I just published my new book, Only Human, on Amazon.

Puleeze go nuts with the tags!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009QAIRT6
Space opera, science fiction interplanetary romance etc - pretty straight forward.

Thanks!


----------



## cindylewis

Hey everyone,

Cindy here and I am pretty new here and I am excited to find this thread. I don't know where should I start tagging but I have tagged and liked the last 5 pages (I know there are thousand pages).

I have published my first kindle book a few days ago and will appreciate some tags and likes 

http://www.amazon.com/Sinful-Awakening-ebook/dp/B009NWWAR2/

Tag: domination sex, erotic romance, erotica, erotic, sexy, nurse, doctor, orgasm, domination, club, personal transformation, sex instruction, vibrator, oral sex, sex stories

At the meantime, if any one interested in checking out and leave a review / blurb for the book, feel free to contact me via pm.

Thanks for the help.

Cheers,
Cindy


----------



## martyinmaui

Aloha everyone, well I had to pay the price for staying away for the past two weeks while birthing my new book - but I'm finally caught up! Really appreciate tags/likes for the new book.

It's Your Time Now - A Guide to Living Your Life by Design
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0061PU0SU

Thanks very much - oh, and if you happen to see this tomorrow (Sunday, Oct 14) both Stepping Stones and Inspirational Words are FREE to download on Kindle for just this one day!


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

I'm all tagged up again. Reciprocity is appreciated!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

torridcooke
Senseidoji
Quiss (new book) 
cindylewis
martyinmaui (new book)

Brenda Grate: I tagged your U.K. books (already had your U.S. books tagged)
torridcooke: I tagged your books in the U.K. and U.S. 
EmilyAShaffer: I tagged your paperback book
Jena H: I liked your author page


----------



## liam.judge

Hi. Can anyone new or who hasn't tagged my book yet, go to this link & copy & paste these new tags for me?:

U.S LINK: http://amzn.to/Q8H1QM
U.K. LINK: http://amzn.to/OzYTkx

money, What is accounting, What is equity, Financial services, Personal loans, Financial planner, Financial advisor,
Wealth management, Debt consolidation, Financial advisors, About personal finance, Finance personal,
What is personal finance, Consolidation loan


----------



## torridcooke

Eighteen posts back, I asked for the following books to be liked and tagged. I explained that these were by a new pen name of mine and needed some help. I realize that these are somewhat 'out there' and could be offensive topics to some. But I do think that it would be kinder to tell an author, rather than claiming to have done what the thread asks you to do. I have *six* tags on these books and between 2 and 4 likes per publication. I tag everything from sci-fi literature (which I can't stand) to books about topics I know absolutely nothing about. I'd love to hear some opinions on this from the group. Am I wrong to feel a bit hurt?

Now, I am going to catch up as there are some books I haven't tagged yet.

http://www.amazon.com/Mandingo-Massage-Interracial-Stallion--White-ebook/dp/B009NN5R4E
http://www.amazon.com/Toasted-Coconuts-Interracial-Stallion-White-ebook/dp/B009NNKW08
http://www.amazon.com/Double-Interracial-Erotica-Stallion-White-ebook/dp/B009NN5QWW
http://www.amazon.com/Interracial-Multiple-Partners-Stallion-White-ebook/dp/B009NN5Q0O

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Interracial-Multiple-Partners-Stallion--White-ebook/dp/B009NN5Q0O
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Toasted-Coconuts-Interracial-Stallion--White-ebook/dp/B009NNKW08
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mandingo-Massage-Interracial-Stallion--White-ebook/dp/B009NN5R4E
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Double-Interracial-Erotica-Stallion--White-ebook/dp/B009NN5QWW


----------



## Quiss

liam.judge said:


> Hi. Can anyone new or who hasn't tagged my book yet, go to this link & copy & paste these new tags for me?:
> 
> U.S LINK: http://amzn.to/Q8H1QM
> U.K. LINK: http://amzn.to/OzYTkx


That's a nice cover. Got my attention


----------



## Lancer79

Tagged and now added my title, thanks!
Quest for the Lost Treasure - "Choose Your Own Path" Pirate Adventure!


----------



## torridcooke

Lancer, your book makes me wish my kids were still little! Got it tagged, liked and up voted the reviews. What a great idea.


----------



## Amyshojai

Lancer, loved the cover! Liked and tagged. All caught up.


----------



## Alexander Risten

liam.judge said:


> Hi. Can anyone new or who hasn't tagged my book yet, go to this link & copy & paste these new tags for me?:
> 
> U.S LINK: http://amzn.to/Q8H1QM
> U.K. LINK: http://amzn.to/OzYTkx
> 
> money, What is accounting, What is equity, Financial services, Personal loans, Financial planner, Financial advisor,
> Wealth management, Debt consolidation, Financial advisors, About personal finance, Finance personal,
> What is personal finance, Consolidation loan


Hi, I tagged and liked your book on both sites.

To everyone else: if you tag and like my book, please let me know and I will tag and like your book also

Please tag and like mine also.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B009CCBGOQ
http://www.amazon.com/From-Grief-Peace-Mourning-ebook/dp/B009CCBGOQ

Tags: grief, grief and loss, bereavement, mourning, death of a loved one, grief recovery, grief counselling and grief therapy, grief and grieving, mourning beloveth, loss and bereavement,


----------



## Amyshojai

Alexander, tagged and liked your book, welcome to the thread! We recommend you go back and tag ALL the books in the siggy lines for the past 5 pages and then check in every day or so to catch new ones--that will catch all the "regulars" to the thread.

Good luck with your book. 

All caught up gang.


----------



## Todd Thorne

This should bring me up-to-date. Thanks for the tags!

For my books:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008PUMCTY
Science fiction, short story, strong woman, erotic, lust, denial, romance, tragic, tragedy, revenge, suicide mission, war, charity, cystic fibrosis, coming together

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006N83XMU
anthology, young adult, vr, virtual reality, teen, speculative fiction, science fiction, post-apocalyptic, monster, horror, fiction, dark fiction

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007BIG1WU
dark fantasy, folklore, horror, native american, paranormal, quilting, short story, spirit, strong women, suicide, tribal, death, speculative fiction, spirits

http://www.amazon.com/Game-Over-Extended-Edition-ebook/dp/B005702TYS/
young adult, science fiction, video games, virtual reality, teen, monster, horror, duel, short story, revenge, spiders, aliens


----------



## Vegasgyrl007

Okay...I have gone back to tag the last five pages. As for my books, they are in my signature line but the only books I am worried about getting tagged are _*Killing Time*_, *Hart Attack*, _*The Theft of Darkness*_, and _*Lara & the City of Angels*_. The anthologies aren't important. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Amyshojai

Vegasgyrl got your books tagged, welcome to the thread.


----------



## Alexander Risten

Amyshojai said:


> Alexander, tagged and liked your book, welcome to the thread! We recommend you go back and tag ALL the books in the siggy lines for the past 5 pages and then check in every day or so to catch new ones--that will catch all the "regulars" to the thread.
> 
> Good luck with your book.
> 
> All caught up gang.


Thank you. I went back and tagged all books as asked. Thought it was going to take long, but it was quite fast after I learned the quicker method (pressing T T) 

Thanks to all who are helping me. Also, please tag my Author Page.

www.amazon.com/Alexander-Risten/e/B009CX4G3S


----------



## RGPorter

Caught up with what I could. Would love some tags on my brand new horror release.

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/Deadly-Descent-ebook/dp/B009QM48TW
Amazom UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Deadly-Descent-ebook/dp/B009QM48TW


----------



## Alexander Risten

RGPorter said:


> Caught up with what I could. Would love some tags on my brand new horror release.
> 
> Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/Deadly-Descent-ebook/dp/B009QM48TW
> Amazom UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Deadly-Descent-ebook/dp/B009QM48TW


Tagged and liked on US and UK. Please return the favor


----------



## the quiet one

All caught up.

My links:
A Question of Will (US)
A Question of Will (UK)
Tags: speculative fiction, secret society, assassin, nanotechnology, science fiction, high tech, series, science fiction series

And author page:
Author Page


----------



## leearco

Catching up


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.  Have a good week, all.


----------



## Nina Croft

Hi everyone - I haven't been around for a while but I've just released my second self-published book, Bound to Night, and would love some likes and tags.

Here's the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Bound-Night-Sisters-Moon-ebook/dp/B009QJMMKM/ref=pd_rhf_dp_p_t_1

Tags: paranormal romance, vampires, werewolves, romance, nina croft, sexy, vampire, urban fantasy romance, alpha males

And I'll get doing some tagging and liking (I'll go back six pages as that number rings a bell - but let me know if I should do more!)


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged everything new!

----------------------

Mine for any who doesn't have them yet:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia
The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia


----------



## Nina Croft

Six pages done - thought I was going to be here all day but the last couple whizzed by!

And here's my author page if anyone has a mo to like it!

http://www.amazon.com/Nina-Croft/e/B004V2EML6/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Lancer79
Vegasgyrl007
RGPorter (new book) 
Nina Croft (new book)

Alexander Risten: thanks, i tagged and liked your books also. I also liked your author page.
Quiss: thanks


----------



## B.A. Spangler

Grabbing a few this a.m.


----------



## Tess St John

Torridcooke, some people don't tag erotica (and I'm sure there are other genres some on the thread will not tag)...but many of us will tag everything (and I did tag your books and liked your author page), so I think you will get your desired results. 

BTW...NOTE TO EVERYONE: There is a UK thread, so if you want your books tagged in the UK, please go to that thread (way back when I started you had to buy from the UK before you could tag in the UK...not sure it's still that way, but the UK thread was started because that seemed the only fair way to do it)!

I'm caught up!!! Thanks for any tags back.


----------



## the quiet one

All caught up.

My links:
A Question of Will (US)
A Question of Will (UK)
Tags: speculative fiction, secret society, assassin, nanotechnology, science fiction, high tech, series, science fiction series

And author page:
Author Page


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new ones.


----------



## Lancer79

Staying caught up, good way to start the day!

Quest for the Lost Treasure - "Choose Your Own Path" Pirate Adventure!


----------



## Vera R.

Caught up with the last three pages.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Quite a few new folks, books, and nice covers. Caught up.

My 'stuff:'

Author page:

http://www.amazon.com/Barbara-Ebel-MD/e/B002BLJH2S/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0

and for *Younger Next Decade*. Please copy & paste these tags:

*healthy living, aging, emotional health, exercise, exercise program, diet, heart health, nutrition, retirement, womens health, mens health, dogs, spirit, alcohol, diabetes
*
Kindle book: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL

Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## kcochran

Wow I have not been here in a while...definitely easier when you visit every few days!

I went through the last 6 pages and tagged:
A. Rosaria
D.A. Boulter
sighdone
JGreen20
Estelle Ryan
LinaG
Jonathan C. Gillespie
Tucdj002
Jena H
Todd Thorne
NoahMullette-Gillman
ArcherG
Tonya
Jonas Saul
lionelsnod
RCulligan2060
Brenda Grate
Ryan Patrick
Kwalker
Jeroen Steenbeeke
Mcoorlim
Wyatt North
ajalbrinck
Vera R.
bellamedia
Shaun4
aaronoverfield
Senseidoji
EmilyAShaffer
Quiss
martyinmaui
Lancer79
Alexander Risten
RGPorter
Nina Croft
Brian Spangler

Could use some Liking and Tagging... Thanks!

Best if you can cut from here and paste in the tag box since I have added some new ones.

tags:
mystery, funny mystery, indie, humor, women sleuths, indie author, beach read, amateur sleuth, comedy, Saint Louis, missouri, murder mystery, buying time

http://tinyurl.com/buyingtime-kindle
http://tinyurl.com/buyingtime-paperback


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your tags updated. All caught up!


----------



## momrighter

I really have to do better about staying caught up. These pages grow quickly! (which is a good thing)

I have just released three, yes three(!), new books for kids. Tags and like are greatly appreciated.

  

Also, any books in my signature line that you haven't tagged/liked.

Thanks!


----------



## june1781

Please Tag my New Release, and a few more relevant tags would be great, if you can think of some.

The Revelation of Sex - From around the World (not erotica)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009R4QUP4


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with all the new ones, congrats!


----------



## kahuna

tc CULLINGAN
K WALKER
AMGRE
AJALBRINCK
VERA R
BELLAMEDIA
BRENDA GRATE
LANCER 79
VEGASGYRL007

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, yoga, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## Jarrah Loh

Hey guys, I'm going on a tagging spree now!
This thread is a great idea!
Much appreciated if people could up the tags on my books below, especially this one: http://www.amazon.com/Fighting-Storm-Cageside-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B009ME3VQK

Love this scratching each other's back


----------



## misslouise

Hello Everyone!
Please tag any fifteen tags on my books.
http://www.amazon.com/Masters-Voice-Erotic-Romance-ebook/dp/B008CR51J8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1350361577&sr=8-1&keywords=her+masters+voice
http://www.amazon.com/Masters-Kiss-Erotic-Romance-ebook/dp/B009L5XZ6G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1350361605&sr=1-1&keywords=her+masters+kiss
http://www.amazon.com/Billionaires-Temptress-Erotic-Romance-ebook/dp/B009B5D1GU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1350361627&sr=1-1&keywords=the+Billionaires+temptress
I am going through and tagging you all now. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up...thanks for tags back...they're in my siggy.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

momrighter
june1781
Jarrah Loh
misslouise


----------



## the quiet one

All caught up.

My links:
A Question of Will (US)
A Question of Will (UK)
Tags: speculative fiction, secret society, assassin, nanotechnology, science fiction, high tech, series, science fiction series

And author page:
Author Page


----------



## DonnaGalanti

Hi All
Thanks all!

Here is who I tagged today:
Robert Culligan
Brenda Grate
Ryan Patrick
Simon Dunn
Gregory Bresiger (liked your author page too! Thanks)
Estelle Ryan
Julia Green
Kelly Walker
Jeroen Steenbeeke (liked author page)
Michael Coorlim
Wid Bastien
Wyatt North
Amos Stein and Marina Grey
Amy Shojai (liked author page 
Tori D. Cooke
Alex Albrinke

Copy and paste these tags please:
suspense, dean koontz, paranormal suspense, paranormal, supernatural, horror, aliens, paranormal thriller, donna galanti, science fiction, kindle thriller, supernatural thriller, psychic powers, romance, stephen king

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B007IIIZUO/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
and here:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B007IIIZUO/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
Like my Author Page here:
http://www.amazon.com/Donna-Galanti/e/B0074HM6YK/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Amyshojai

hey Donna, I "liked" your author page, too--already got your book.


----------



## DonnaGalanti

Hi Amy
And your book is in my Amazon cart with a big order I'm placing this week! Cant wait to read


----------



## Amyshojai

DonnaGalanti said:


> Hi Amy
> And your book is in my Amazon cart with a big order I'm placing this week! Cant wait to read


Awww...thanks! I've got to get started on the next one, I have folks asking for what happens next. Wow, who'd a-thunk-it?


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.


----------



## Quiss

Jarrah Loh said:


> Much appreciated if people could up the tags on my books below, especially this one: http://www.amazon.com/Fighting-Storm-Cageside-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B009ME3VQK


Cool cover


----------



## Jarrah Loh

Quiss said:


> Cool cover


Thanks! 

I love the image on your Gods book.
I checked out the blurb and it sounds like a cool read!


----------



## kahuna

jarrah loh


----------



## kahuna

jarrah loh
miss louise

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, yoga, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## BlankPage

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## Bank182

Please please tag and like me, going back over last five pages now


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up once again.

My books (in reverse order of publication -- latest first)

http://www.amazon.com/In-The-Company-Cowards-ebook/dp/B0096C4H4I
fantasy, fantasy adventure, d a boulter, fiction, courage, cowardice, self-sacrifice, loyalty

http://www.amazon.com/Enemy-of-Korgan-ebook/dp/B007F2VAS2
science fiction, scifi, betrayal, spy, adventure, action, undercover, speculative fiction, sci-fi, sf, loyalty

http://www.amazon.com/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasting-ebook/dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## Nicole5102

I've tagged and liked these so far, more to do later.
Estelle Ryan
Kahuna
Jarrah Loh
Donna Galanti
Ajalbrinck
misslouise
june1781
momrighter
kcochran
Doctor Barbara
Lancer79
Tess St John

Here are links to my books. Would appreciate greatly any tags/likes. 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0095HIZ1U
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009F7K5T0
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008FQZ43Y

Please tag mine with the following: romance contemporary, romance, contemporary fiction, contemporary romance, womens fiction, contemporary women, love story, danger


----------



## Evelyn88

Hi  ,
I will tag everyone who tags me:
http://www.amazon.com/50-Ways-Drink-Tea-ebook/dp/B0096SRI16/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1350477621&sr=8-1&keywords=50+ways+to+drink+tea
http://www.amazon.co.uk/50-Ways-Drink-Tea-ebook/dp/B0096SRI16/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1350457195&sr=8-1
Thank you


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Nicole5102
Evelyn88


----------



## the quiet one

All caught up.

My links:
A Question of Will (US)
A Question of Will (UK)
Tags: speculative fiction, secret society, assassin, nanotechnology, science fiction, high tech, series, science fiction series

And author page:
Author Page


----------



## Caddy

All caught up. Welcome newbies. Congrats to those with new books. Thanks to the people who actually follow my instrutions for giving me the tags and likes I wanted!

DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE OR THE TAGS I DON"T LIST BELOW. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!!

*Here is the copy and paste method for tagging:
1. Copy the list of tags (Please make sure you do not cut off part of the tags when you move your mouse.)
2. Go to the person's book's page:
3. Once you're at the page type "t" twice, quickly. This will bring up a dialog box that says "tag this product" at the top, with a field that says "your tags."
4. Paste the copied list into that box and click on "save tags."Thank you for tagging and liking:*

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-Gastien/dp/1477495592

drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777

family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

Please vote down: historical romance

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X

french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland

PLEASE!!!DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE OR TAGS THAT I DON"T LIST ABOVE. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!! DO NOT CLICK ON MY BOOKS IN SIGNATURE TO TAG! FOLLOW THE LINKS AND INSTRUCTIONS ABOVE! THANKS!


----------



## Jedidiah

I had a lot of catching up to do since I havn't been on in about a month. Thanks to everone for the tags.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B007GO364K/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Use these tags for the link above:

action, fantasy, high fantasy, epic fantasy, war, nephelim, kindle, retribution, worvak, assassins, sword and board, dark fantasy, epic battles, jedidiah behe, magic


----------



## Amyshojai

Looks like I'm still caught up, whew!


----------



## JenniferShirk

Hi, all!

It's been while since I've been here... but I finally have new romance out on kindle that is looking *extremely SAD* as far as likes and tags go. 

Would love some support:

http://www.amazon.com/Sunny-Days-Avalon-Romance-ebook/dp/B009QUPWVC/ref=dp_kinw_strp_1

I'll be working backwards now and do some tagging of my own.

Thanks so much!


----------



## JenniferShirk

Ok, I need to get my hair done, but this is who I got so far:

kahuna
estelle
tucdjoo2
DABoulter
Nicole
evelyn
Liam
ajalbrinck
Caddy
Jedidiah 
and
Amyshojai 

will come back later.


----------



## Amyshojai

Jennifer, got your new one, and all caught up.


----------



## Seanathin23

Tagged up to here, had been a while.  

As always tags are appreciated, links in signature, hoping to grab a few tags for my new book.


----------



## clgordon

Newb here, so I have some work to do in terms of tagging!

Here's the link to my short story: http://www.amazon.com/Soul-Mates-Short-Story-ebook/dp/B008GE04EE

And here are the tags: science fiction, science fiction thriller, sci-fi short story, dark fiction, short story, strong woman, science fiction short story

Thanks y'all!


----------



## Lancer79

Tagging caught up!


----------



## Melanie13

Hi everybody! I know I fell off the grid for a long time, but my new novella just came out and could really use some likes and tags. I'll be going back from here and catching all the new people and any new books by the regulars. Cheers!

Here it is, _Violet Shadows._

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Violet-Shadows-ebook/dp/B008OJIV6O/ref=pd_rhf_gw_p_t_1

Paperback: http://www.amazon.com/Violet-Shadows-Melanie-Rose/dp/1475255691/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

In the UK

Kindle: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Violet-Shadows-ebook/dp/B008OJIV6O/ref=pd_rhf_gw_p_t_1

Paperback: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Violet-Shadows-Melanie-Rose/dp/1475255691/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Thank you ahead of time. It is much appreciated,

Melanie Rose


----------



## JenniferShirk

Seanathin23 said:


> Tagged up to here, had been a while.
> 
> As always tags are appreciated, links in signature, hoping to grab a few tags for my new book.


I got you. But for some reason your book on the right in your sig isn't showing up.


----------



## Melanie13

Okay, I got:

Lancer79
Clgordon
Seanathin23 - new book
Jennifer Shirk
Jedidiah
Caddy - new book
ajalbrinck
Evelyn88
Nicole5102
D.A. Boulter - new books
Tucdj002
Estelle Ryan - The UK link wasn't working, but I got the US
Jarrah Loh
Quiss
Jena H - new books
Donna Galanti
Tess St. John - new book
misslouise
june1781
momrighter
kcochran
Doctor Barbara - I'd already tagged the Kindle edition but missed the paperback somehow. Got it now.
Vera R.
Brian Spangler
Nina Croft - new books
leearco - new books
Alexander Risten
RGPorter - new book
Vegasgyrl007
Todd Thorne
torridcooke
NoahMullette-Gillman
martyinmaui

Will come back and do more catching up later. My links for the new book are in the post above. For any newbies, my first novel could always handle more tags and likes.

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Ashford-ebook/dp/B005WWN0RG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1350504376&sr=8-3&keywords=ashford

Paperback: http://www.amazon.com/Ashford-Melanie-Rose/dp/1466371730/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1350504376&sr=8-3

A lot of new books on here! Congratulations everyone!


----------



## LarryWilmot

Working my way through the last pages. Got a day off work today so enjoying doing it and reading samples as I go.

Mine is my second vol of our diaries.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009RA770A

Cheers Larry.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones. All caught up!


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Took a little while but all caught up!

Thanks for the mutual tags


----------



## Ryan Patrick

Alright I'm all caught up with the last five pages. I appreciate the tag back. Thank you all.


----------



## JenniferShirk

Tagged more:

Amyshojai
Seanathin23
clgordon
Lancer79 
Melanie13 
LarryWilmot 
Hosanna 
Ryan Patrick 

Thanks!!


----------



## Nina Croft

I'm all caught up and here's mine again:

http://www.amazon.com/Bound-Night-Sisters-Moon-ebook/dp/B009QJMMKM

Thanks everyone!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

JenniferShirk
clgordon
Melanie13
LarryWilmot

Up to date with everyone else's books also.


----------



## sighdone

I'm caught up again. I had seven pages to do as I have been away.

Rotten Apple

US: http://www.amazon.com/Rotten-Apple-Seven-Deadly-ebook/dp/B004LGRUMK
UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004LGRUMK

Comic Book

US: http://www.amazon.com/Comic-Book-ebook/dp/B007RDZ26K
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Comic-Book-ebook/dp/B007RDZ26K

Six Bullets

US: http://www.amazon.com/Six-Bullets-ebook/dp/B008LBSXQ8
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Six-Bullets-ebook/dp/B008LBSXQ8

Keith: A Novel

US: http://www.amazon.com/Keith-A-Novel-ebook/dp/B009L2X75I
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Keith-A-Novel-ebook/dp/B009L2X75I

Author Page

http://www.amazon.com/Simon-Dunn/e/B004OTQUTS

Many thanks.


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

People, please remind me to catch up more often!

Also, a note to new forum members: I will no longer tag books for people with less than 5 posts on KB.

@Torridcooke: It is my understanding that some people are somewhat less open-minded about the sort of books they'll tag. Fortunately for you, many people in this thread have a less limited view on things, and I have happily tagged all four of your books in both US and UK.

Tagged:

Wyatt North
amgrey
torridcooke
ajalbrinck
Doctor Barbara (new book)
RuthNestvold (new book)
Vera R.
bellamedia
kwalker (UK version)
Senseidoji
Brenda Grate (UK versions)
Quiss
cindylewis
martyinmaui (new book)
Lancer79
Alexander Risten
Vegasgyrl007 (the 4 books you indicated)
RGPorter
Nina Croft
kcochran
momrighter
june1781
Jarrah Loh
Tucdj002
Nicole5102
JenniferShirk
Seanathin23
cigordon
Melanie13
LarryWilmot

(If you're not on this list, but you did post since my last post, then I already have you tagged or you have less than 5 posts)

And for those who haven't tagged me yet:

*The Raven's Endgame*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009BTQR4E/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009BTQR4E/
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, amnesia, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy

*Gift of the Destroyer*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063UB58W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0063UB58W
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, post-apocalyptic, time travel, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy

Also, if anyone wants to like my Author Page, feel free to:
http://www.amazon.com/Jeroen-Steenbeeke/e/B008L0G8SO/


----------



## the quiet one

All caught up.

My links:
A Question of Will (US)
A Question of Will (UK)
Tags: speculative fiction, secret society, assassin, nanotechnology, science fiction, high tech, series, science fiction series

And author page:
Author Page


----------



## Melanie13

All caught up!  Been away for almost a year.  Remind me not to do that again. Finally got my books in my sig.  Would love more tags and will certainly tag back.  You guys are officially awesome.


----------



## Vera R.

All caught up with the last couple of pages.


----------



## EMiller7

I'm all caught up.

Please, like and tag my book. Thanks.

*US:* http://www.amazon.com/The-Prolific-Writer-Minimalists-ebook/dp/B009MP40V4/

*UK:* http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Prolific-Writer-Minimalists-ebook/dp/B009MP40V4/

TAGS:

writing, creativity, writing skills, productivity, minimalism, time management, creative writing, procrastination, writers block, writing fiction, writing nonfiction, how to write, writing process, writing productivity, writing books

--

By the way, I'm running a free promotion on Saturday (20 October). Feel free to download it.
Have a good day.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your new one, congrats! All caught up on the new ones.


----------



## JenniferShirk

Ok. I think I got everyone so far.

**waves* to Nina


----------



## C. Rose

Hi, I am back with a new book release, and could use some liking/tagging help:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Raise-Your-Hand-Springsteen-ebook/dp/B009CAHYVC/
http://www.amazon.com/Raise-Your-Hand-Springsteen-ebook/dp/B009CAHYVC/

PLEASE copy the tags below and paste into the tag box and click 'add': (and THANK YOU to all authors who give me a tag list, it makes it so much easier!)

springsteen, bruce springsteen, bruce springsteen and the e street band, 2012 tour, european tour, on tour, on the road, fans, springsteen fans, rock journalism, music writing

My author page could use some likes:
http://www.amazon.com/Caryn-Rose/e/B005C4JT06/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

I have gone through many, many pages and have liked and tagged the following, and will be around for the next few weeks to keep up. 
JanneCO
martyinmaui
ArcherG
snedelton
kahuna
Amyshojai
jenwylie (it IS a cool cover)
Sterling Gate
Tonya
Jena H
The Book Ninja
liam.judge
James Lauren
Learnmegood
Hosanna
mamiller
iulya
Jamie Sedgwick
D. Nathan Hilliard
DonnaGalanti
T.M.souders, author
Jeroen Steenbeeke
aaronoverfield
lionelsnod
Quiss
Grace Elliot
Doctor Barbara
M. G. Scarsbrook
Karl Jones
Caddy
*DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)
Tucdj002
Todd Thorne
J. Jack Bergeron
Jeff Menapace
bethklein
BunnyBlake
joeyjoejoejr
Jason L. McPherson
KKlein


----------



## James Snow

All caught up. Books in signature could use some love but more importantly my new book could use some tags and likes. Thanks in advance 

UK

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Her-Little-Secret-ebook/dp/B009RR1FEM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1350632508&sr=8-1

US

http://www.amazon.com/Her-Little-Secret-ebook/dp/B009RR1FEM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1350632771&sr=8-1&keywords=james+snow+her+little+secret


----------



## Kitchen Witch

Hi guys, I'm working on catching up with the last 5 pages, can you please tag my books as they are in the sig? Thanks 
And it's good to be back, too.


----------



## the quiet one

All caught up.

My links:
A Question of Will (US)
A Question of Will (UK)
Tags: speculative fiction, secret society, assassin, nanotechnology, science fiction, high tech, series, science fiction series

And author page:
Author Page


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new ones.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Caught up:
momrighter, June, Jarrah, misslouise, sean, Jennifer, Evelyn, Nicole, Kitchen, CRose, EMiller, Melanie, Clgordon.
James - you don't have any US tags.

My 'stuff:'

Author page:

http://www.amazon.com/Barbara-Ebel-MD/e/B002BLJH2S/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0

and for *Younger Next Decade*. Please copy & paste these tags:

healthy living, aging, emotional health, exercise, exercise program, diet, heart health, nutrition, retirement, womens health, mens health, dogs, spirit, alcohol, diabetes

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/sjJeEL

Paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Melanie13
EMiller7
C. Rose: I tagged your books & liked your author page
James Snow


----------



## soesposito

Hey, guys, I have a new mystery out that could use some tag love!!!

Thanks in advance!

http://www.amazon.com/Lady-Luck-Psychic-Mystery-ebook/dp/B009L72SIU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1350671222&sr=8-1&keywords=lady+luck+runs+out

amateur sleuth, women sleuths, the cozy chicks, cat mystery, cozy mystery, cats, pets, mystery series, paranormal, cozy, Florida mystery, beach read


----------



## Amyshojai

Love that cover! tagged and liked.


----------



## Brenda Grate

Tagged, liked and sample downloaded. 



JenniferShirk said:


> Hi, all!
> 
> It's been while since I've been here... but I finally have new romance out on kindle that is looking *extremely SAD* as far as likes and tags go.
> 
> Would love some support:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sunny-Days-Avalon-Romance-ebook/dp/B009QUPWVC/ref=dp_kinw_strp_1
> 
> I'll be working backwards now and do some tagging of my own.
> 
> Thanks so much!


----------



## Brenda Grate

Tagged and liked. 



Evelyn88 said:


> Hi  ,
> I will tag everyone who tags me:
> http://www.amazon.com/50-Ways-Drink-Tea-ebook/dp/B0096SRI16/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1350477621&sr=8-1&keywords=50+ways+to+drink+tea
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/50-Ways-Drink-Tea-ebook/dp/B0096SRI16/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1350457195&sr=8-1
> Thank you


----------



## KKlein

Tackled my catch-up before the weekend, and glad I did. Good luck everyone with new books.

Please cut and paste the following tags for "A Physician's Plight:"

nonfiction, medical drama, doctors, memoir, autobiography, medical field, medical training, medical school, divorce, family court, custody case, interracial marriage, injustice, parental alienation syndrome

eBook: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx

Paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf

Thanks.


----------



## Jena H

Caught up to here.  Have a good weekend, all.


----------



## Brenda Grate

Caught up to here. Worked most of the day on tagging everyone including signature books that I hadn't already caught. Thanks for the new tags and likes. My books could still use some tags and my author page could use more likes.

Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/Brenda-Grate/e/B004BZ5UFA/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1350712237&sr=8-2-ent

Thanks!


----------



## trublue

I am caught up on this page but will come back later
Thank you

Guardians: The Girl
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006VRXR42

Guardians: The Fallout
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008OXJJYS

Gurdians: The Turn

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009APH3I8

Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, 
amnesia, series, trilogy, fantasy romance, series, fantasy trilogy


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

soesposito (new book)
trublue 

Brenda Grate: I liked your author page


----------



## the quiet one

All caught up.

My links:
A Question of Will (US)
A Question of Will (UK)
Tags: speculative fiction, secret society, assassin, nanotechnology, science fiction, high tech, series, science fiction series

And author page:
Author Page


----------



## kcochran

So, so, so much quicker when you don't go away for months at a time! Caught up!

Would love some author love!

Best if you can cut from here and paste in the tag box since I have added some new ones.

tags:
mystery, funny mystery, indie, humor, women sleuths, indie author, beach read, amateur sleuth, comedy, Saint Louis, missouri, murder mystery, buying time

http://tinyurl.com/buyingtime-kindle
http://tinyurl.com/buyingtime-paperback


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up. Don't forget to click on the likes button. Thanks.


----------



## Amyshojai

Looks like I'm still caught up. Happy weekend, everyone!


----------



## Melanie13

Caught up with:

EMiller7
C. Rose
James Snow
Kitchen Witch
soesposito
KKlein
trublue

My books are in my sig.  Have a splendid weekend everyone, and thanks for the tags!

Melanie


----------



## Grace Elliot

Havent popped in for a few days, but have been back and made sure no one slipped through the net. 
Welcome to all the newbies, there are some awesome covers out there. 
One person's links were wonky (sorry, cant remember the name)_ there were 2 books in the signature line but the second book's link took me to the first book. 

Thanks for the return likes and tags,
Grace x


----------



## trublue

Ok guys, caught up!
Everyone in the post before mine on this page was tagged.
Pls tag books in Sig.

Thx


----------



## liam.judge

kcochran: I clicked like on your author page (i already had your books tagged)


----------



## liam.judge

Hi. Can anyone new or who hasn't tagged my book yet, go to this link & copy & paste these new tags for me?:

http://amzn.to/Q8H1QM

money, What is accounting, What is equity, Financial services, Personal loans, Financial planner, Financial advisor,
Wealth management, Debt consolidation, Financial advisors, About personal finance, Finance personal,
What is personal finance, Consolidation loan


----------



## Nina Croft

I'm all caught up again. Kitchen Witch - both your book links go to the same book.

Waves back at Jennifer! 

And here's mine again:


[URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/Bound-Night-Sisters-Moon-ebook/dp/B009QJMMKM[/url]

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Quiss

All right, got my coffee, got Simon and Garfunkel playing, am ready for a tagging session!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009QAIRT6


----------



## martyinmaui

Happy Sunday everyone - I'm caught up again! As always, sincerely appreciate the tags/likes.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0061PU0SU
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007VEU8FU
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007WZ5NEY/

Also, if you wouldn't mind liking my author page 
http://www.amazon.com/Marquita-Herald/e/B007VPR0KK

Mahalo nui loa ... have an awesome week!


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.

I've liked the author pages that have been listed, and I'll list mine here, for a return favor. Although to be honest I'm not sure what likes to the author page can do, I'm willing to give it a try. 
http://www.amazon.com/Dana-Hayes/e/B0054EAD54/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

(This is the author page for one of my pseudonyms... I'll post another one some other time.)


----------



## trublue

I'm caught up with the folks above me. Hope everyone has a great 
Week. Pls tag Sig. And happy writing


----------



## josephcorner

Hi, I would like to tag some books on this thread, but I will need some step by step directions, I know how to find the section of tag on each book, but after that what exactly to do? Thanks in advance


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

And another week without a single sale :-( Might as well go tag some people to make me feel better.

@Joseph Corner: Open the book page, press the T button twice (this will open a popup). Copy/paste the tags specified by the author and click Save Tags. If the author did not specify any tags, just click on the suggestions the popup gives you, and they will be added to the tag box.

Do *not* click on "Agree with these tags?", it basically does nothing.

It's also a good idea to press the Like button on the book page, so you can quickly see if you've already tagged someone. If you need any more help, or a more detailed description, just ask.

Tagged:

Melanie13
EMiller7
JenniferShirk
C. Rose
James Snow (new book)
Kitchen Witch
soesposito
trublue
martyinmaui (author page)
Jena H. (author page)

*The Raven's Endgame*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009BTQR4E/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009BTQR4E/
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, amnesia, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy

*Gift of the Destroyer*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063UB58W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0063UB58W
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, post-apocalyptic, time travel, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy

Also, if anyone wants to like my Author Page, feel free to:
http://www.amazon.com/Jeroen-Steenbeeke/e/B008L0G8SO/


----------



## liam.judge

martyinmaui: I liked your author page
Jena H: I liked your author page

Up to date with all other tags/likes and author pages.


----------



## JenniferShirk

Whew! I was away all weekend so I had my work cut out for me. LOL 

But I'm all caught up now.

Thank you to everyone who tagged me!!


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up. Thanks for the tags, folks--I especially need them on the PRINT version of LOST AND FOUND.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Back again! All up to date. 

Thanks for the return likes and tags. 
G x


----------



## VictoriaV

Hi all,

****New Childrens book - Free from Monday 22 - Wed 24 October****​
I would be grateful for the likes and tags for my new book.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009QMITZG/?tag=kbpst-20

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009QMITZG/?tag=kindleboards-21

Tags:
short stories for children, childrens fiction, friendships, bedtime reading, kindle short story, Vicky Virgo, Savannah Stories

If anyone has time, a review would also be really gratefully received.

I will now work my way through the list. Thanks in advance.

Victoria
http://www.mydailycuppa.com/


----------



## Amyshojai

VictoriaV, got your book liked and tagged. Welcome! We recommend you just go back 5 pages to catch all the regulars to tag.


----------



## leearco

Thanks for all the tags


----------



## soesposito

Caught up with:

leearco
VictoriaV
JenniferShirk
Jeroen Steenbeeke
trublue
Jena H
martyinmaui
Quiss

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## the quiet one

All caught up.

My links:
A Question of Will (US)
A Question of Will (UK)
Tags: speculative fiction, secret society, assassin, nanotechnology, science fiction, high tech, series, science fiction series

And author page:
Author Page


----------



## Jenna Bayley-Burke

I've gone back a couple dozen pages, so I think I've got the hang of this. Fingers crossed!

Drive Me Crazy -- romantic comedy, contemporary romance
http://www.amazon.com/Drive-Me-Crazy-ebook/dp/B007R6V0H2/

Compromising Positions -- contemporary romance, kama sutra
http://www.amazon.com/Compromising-Positions-ebook/dp/B002HE1IBM/

Author Page -- http://www.amazon.com/Jenna-Bayley-Burke/e/B0034N92Y0/


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with everything new!

----------------

Mine for the newbies:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia
The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia


----------



## Caddy

All caught up. Welcome newbies. Congrats to those with new books. Thanks to the people who actually follow my instrutions for giving me the tags and likes I wanted!

DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE OR THE TAGS I DON"T LIST BELOW. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!!

*Here is the copy and paste method for tagging:
1. Copy the list of tags (Please make sure you do not cut off part of the tags when you move your mouse.)
2. Go to the person's book's page:
3. Once you're at the page type "t" twice, quickly. This will bring up a dialog box that says "tag this product" at the top, with a field that says "your tags."
4. Paste the copied list into that box and click on "save tags."Thank you for tagging and liking:*

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-Gastien/dp/1477495592

drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Cost-Dream-Series/dp/1463789777

family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

Please vote down: historical romance

----

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Destiny-Series/dp/146809081X

french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland

PLEASE!!!DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE OR TAGS THAT I DON"T LIST ABOVE. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!! DO NOT CLICK ON MY BOOKS IN SIGNATURE TO TAG! FOLLOW THE LINKS AND INSTRUCTIONS ABOVE! THANKS!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

VictoriaV (new book)
Jenna Bayley-Burke


----------



## Kitchen Witch

Thank you all who told me my links were mixed up, I appreciate it. Working my way through another portion of tags!


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

Tagging to celebrate a paper sale!

Tagged:

VictoriaV
Jenna Bayley-Burke
Kitchen Witch (A man's lust, now that the link is fixed )

*The Raven's Endgame*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009BTQR4E/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009BTQR4E/
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, amnesia, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy

*Gift of the Destroyer*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063UB58W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0063UB58W
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, post-apocalyptic, time travel, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy

Also, if anyone wants to like my Author Page, feel free to:
http://www.amazon.com/Jeroen-Steenbeeke/e/B008L0G8SO/


----------



## Steve Vernon

I've got a brand new YA serial that just launched - (see signature) - and I'd LOVE some "liking" and "tagging".

Tags are

adventure, dystopia, science fiction, escape, kindle, young adult, ninety nine cents, serial


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up!!!  

Thanks for tags back.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new ones. Thanks for all the likes and tags--here's my Author Central page, too. *s*

http://www.amazon.com/author/amyshojai


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up.


----------



## JenniferShirk

Ok. I'm all caught up too!!  

Thanks, everyone!!


----------



## Melanie13

Caught up again!
Tagged:

VictoriaV
Jenna Bayley-Burke
Kitchen Witch - now that the link is fixed I was able to get them both.
Steve Vernon - I got your new serial

My books are in my sig.  Thanks!  Here's to coming out of the slump...we hope!


----------



## Brenda Grate

All caught up! Saw some books I definitely want to read.  Please tag books in my sig.

Thanks!


----------



## DonnaGalanti

Hi All
Thanks all for the tags!

Here is who I tagged today:
Nicole Smith
Evelyn Sotiris
Jedidiah Behe 
Jennifer Shirk
Sean VanDamme
CL Gordon
Melanie Rose
Larry Wilmot
Nina Croft
Ethan Miller
Caryn Rose
James Snow

Copy and paste these tags please:
suspense, dean koontz, paranormal suspense, paranormal, supernatural, horror, aliens, paranormal thriller, donna galanti, science fiction, kindle thriller, supernatural thriller, psychic powers, romance, stephen king

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B007IIIZUO/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
and here:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B007IIIZUO/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
Like my Author Page here:
http://www.amazon.com/Donna-Galanti/e/B0074HM6YK/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Jedidiah

All caught up. 
New tags!
clgordon
Brenda Grate
Melanie13
JenniferShirk
Steve Vernon
Jeroen Steenbeeke (LOVE YOUR COVERS)
Kitchen Witch
Jenna Bayley-Burke
Seanathin23
Lancer 79
ajalbrinck
soesposito
Victoria V
trublue
James Snow
Ryan Patrick
Hosanna - new book
Larry Wilmot

Thanks to everone for the tags.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B007GO364K/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Use these tags for the link above or the cover link in the sig below.
action, fantasy, high fantasy, epic fantasy, war, nephelim, kindle, retribution, worvak, assassins, sword and board, dark fantasy, epic battles, jedidiah behe, magic


----------



## James Lauren

Up to date again.

*NEWLY TAGGED*
martyinmaui
torridcooke
Alexander Risten
Vegasgyrl007
RGPorter
ajalbrinck
Jena H (new one)
Nina Croft
Vera R.
kcochran
momrighter
june1781
Jarrah Loh
misslouise
DonnaGalanti
Nicole5102
Evelyn88
Jedidiah
JenniferShirk
Seanathin23
clgordon
Melanie13
LarryWilmot
Hosanna(latest one)
Ryan Patrick
sighdone
EMiller7
C. Rose
Kitchen Witch
soesposito
Brenda Grate
trublue
VictoriaV
Jenna Bayley-Burke
Steve Vernon

*PREVIOUSLY TAGGED*
NoahMullette-Gillman
liam.judge
Quiss
Amyshojai
Todd Thorne
leearco
M. G. Scarsbrook
Tess St John
Doctor Barbara
kahuna
Estelle Ryan
Tucdj002
D.A. Boulter
Caddy
Jeroen Steenbeeke
James Snow
Grace Elliot
J. Jack Bergeron

Would really appreciate tags and likes on my three books, as below:-

*Ephemeral Whispers*

US Kindle - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009F1GIZ6
US Print - http://www.amazon.com/dp/1480061425 *NEW IN PAPERBACK*
UK Kindle - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009F1GIZ6
UK Print - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1480061425 *NEW IN PAPERBACK*

Tags:
scifi, kindle, anthology, cyberpunk, alien invasion, futuristic, experiments, military science fiction, aliens, space, horror, fantasy, short story, short fiction, science fiction

++++++++++++++++++++

*Burn in Starlight*

US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008LZLJMO
UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008LZLJMO

Tags:
science fiction, space, short story, lesbian, erotica, vampire, kindle, kindle book, scifi, sex, erotic, strong female, sci-fi, star ships

++++++++++++++++++++

*I Be Done Seen*

US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008A07Z4Q
UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008A07Z4Q

Tags:
humour, fantasy, contemporary, hunters, flying elephants, elephants, short story, indie, sci-fi, science fiction

Many thanks folks,

James


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again to here.


----------



## Shaun4

All caught up again.

Thanks to any new posters who tagged my books.

Any tags for the books in my sig are appreciated!


----------



## JohnsonJoshuaK

Wow, lot's to catch up on.

My Links:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008ENOYDE
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009C3NI6E

Tags:
Epic Fantasy, Gunpowder Fantasy, Muskets and Magic

Thanks!


----------



## Jenni

Hi everyone,

Been away from the boards fo a while--traveling, life, etc. Anyway, need to get caught up on tagging and was hoping to get some likes and tags as well.

Dark Water: http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Water-State-Trooper-ebook/dp/B009SFQKWA/
In Two Weeks: http://www.amazon.com/Weeks-State-Trooper-Series-ebook/dp/B007OUUBRQ/
Rekindled: http://www.amazon.com/Rekindled-ebook/dp/B00767VKZE/
Jane Doe's Return: http://www.amazon.com/Jane-Does-Return-ebook/dp/B005FZ09Q0/
Whispers: http://www.amazon.com/Whispers-ebook/dp/B009SRLS5M/

Thanks everyone


----------



## JenniferShirk

All caught up again!

_*waving hi to Jen T*_ We have to stop meeting like this. LOL!!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Steve Vernon (new book)
Jen Talty


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

@Jedidiah: Thanks. I'm very satisfied with the covers myself 

Also, could you link to the regular product page instead of the tag page? I use the Like button to check if I've already tagged a book, and the product page doesn't show this button (besides, the regular product page allows me to quickly jump to tags by pressing T twice)

Tagged:

Steve Vernon
James Lauren (for some reason I couldn't tag the US paperback of Ephemeral Whispers, sorry)
Jen Talty

My books:

*The Raven's Endgame*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009BTQR4E/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009BTQR4E/
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, amnesia, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy

*Gift of the Destroyer*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063UB58W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0063UB58W
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, post-apocalyptic, time travel, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy

Also, if anyone wants to like my Author Page, feel free to:
http://www.amazon.com/Jeroen-Steenbeeke/e/B008L0G8SO/


----------



## sighdone

Okey dokey, I'm all caught up.

*Save yourself some time, and ignore the tags on mine, I really only need the Likes.*

Rotten Apple

US: http://www.amazon.com/Rotten-Apple-Seven-Deadly-ebook/dp/B004LGRUMK
UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004LGRUMK

Comic Book

US: http://www.amazon.com/Comic-Book-ebook/dp/B007RDZ26K
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Comic-Book-ebook/dp/B007RDZ26K

Six Bullets

US: http://www.amazon.com/Six-Bullets-ebook/dp/B008LBSXQ8
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Six-Bullets-ebook/dp/B008LBSXQ8

Keith: A Novel

US: http://www.amazon.com/Keith-A-Novel-ebook/dp/B009L2X75I
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Keith-A-Novel-ebook/dp/B009L2X75I

Author Page

http://www.amazon.com/Simon-Dunn/e/B004OTQUTS

Many thanks.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new books. ~~~Hi Jen! Love the new covers!


----------



## the quiet one

All caught up.

My links:
A Question of Will (US)
A Question of Will (UK)
Tags: speculative fiction, secret society, assassin, nanotechnology, science fiction, high tech, series, science fiction series

And author page:
Author Page


----------



## Doctor Barbara

All caught up!

My 'stuff:'

Author page:

http://www.amazon.com/Barbara-Ebel-MD/e/B002BLJH2S/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0

*Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*

Please cut and paste these tags, and please, can anyone downvote these awful tags which just keep growing: outrageous price and outrageous kindle price.

TAGS to use: romantic suspense, suspense, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, family life, neurosurgeon, paramedic, Nashville, Tennessee, contemporary romance, romantic comedy, dog lovers, witty book, mystery

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Tagged up to here. 

Thanks for the return tags - the links are in my signature line.
G x


----------



## liam.judge

Caught up.


----------



## Alexis-Shore

I think I've caught up with everyone so far.

I'd be grateful for some likes on the following please.

My author page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B009VZ36NS

And the following books:
http://www.amazon.com/Dirty-Lady-Katherine-Erotic-ebook/dp/B004OYTT4Q
http://www.amazon.com/Sex-Lingering-Kiss-Erotica-ebook/dp/B004PYDPQI
http://www.amazon.com/Bitten-Erotic-Vampire-Romance-ebook/dp/B004NIFS4I
http://www.amazon.com/First-Time-Erotic-Memoir-ebook/dp/B006G2Z5BU
http://www.amazon.com/Man-3B-Erotic-Novel-ebook/dp/B006TJC12G
http://www.amazon.com/Spice-Erotic-Novel-ebook/dp/B005ISOXZW

You're all so lovely, thanks x


----------



## JenniferShirk

Caught up again.  

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Melanie13

Caught up with:

James Lauren - got everything but the paperback of Ephemeral Whispers.  My computer refused to show me the tag box.  Will try again later.
Shaun4 - new books
Johnson JoshuaK
Jen Talty
Alexis-Shore

My books are in my sig.  Thanks!


----------



## BlankPage

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## leearco

thanks


----------



## kweiss01

Whew! I'm caught up on my tags!

Thanks in advance for tagging my books - especially my newest, The Shamanic Detective. Links and suggested tags are below.

The Shamanic Detective: http://www.amazon.com/Shamanic-Detective-Riga-Hayworth-ebook/dp/B009TX16H0/ref=la_B007EG2ZD8_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1351196652&sr=1-5

Tags: paranormal mystery, paranormal, mystery, occult, suspense, tarot, women sleuths, kirsten weiss, metaphysics, lake tahoe, shamanism, ghosts

The Alchemical Detective: http://www.amazon.com/Alchemical-Detective-Riga-Hayworth-ebook/dp/B0085XCDL8/ref=la_B007EG2ZD8_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1351196652&sr=1-4

Tags: mystery, chick lit, female sleuth, suspense, alchemy, tarot, lake tahoe, paranormal, magic, ghosts, paranormal mystery

The Metaphysical Detective: http://www.amazon.com/Metaphysical-Detective-Riga-Hayworth-ebook/dp/B005ZHBD3G/ref=la_B007EG2ZD8_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1351196652&sr=1-3

Tags: mystery, suspense, paranormal, tarot, dark humor, paranormal mystery, ghosts, kirsten weiss, thriller, crime fiction


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.    

Does anyone know (with any certainty) what impact there is to having "likes" on our books?  Or "likes" on our author pages?  I'm clueless how that would make a difference.


----------



## Alexis-Shore

I'm caught up again. Likes help Amazon put titles in front of people in their recommendations.

I'd be grateful for some likes on the following please.

My author page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B009VZ36NS

And the following books:
http://www.amazon.com/Dirty-Lady-Katherine-Erotic-ebook/dp/B004OYTT4Q
http://www.amazon.com/Sex-Lingering-Kiss-Erotica-ebook/dp/B004PYDPQI
http://www.amazon.com/Bitten-Erotic-Vampire-Romance-ebook/dp/B004NIFS4I
http://www.amazon.com/First-Time-Erotic-Memoir-ebook/dp/B006G2Z5BU
http://www.amazon.com/Man-3B-Erotic-Novel-ebook/dp/B006TJC12G
http://www.amazon.com/Spice-Erotic-Novel-ebook/dp/B005ISOXZW

You're all so lovely, thanks x


----------



## James Snow

All caught up


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED & LIKED:

Alexis-Shore
kweiss01 (new book)


----------



## liam.judge

Hi. Can anyone new or who hasn't tagged my book yet, go to this link & copy & paste these new tags for me?:

http://amzn.to/Q8H1QM

money, What is accounting, What is equity, Financial services, Personal loans, Financial planner, Financial advisor,
Wealth management, Debt consolidation, Financial advisors, About personal finance, Finance personal,
What is personal finance, Consolidation loan


----------



## Carolyn Evans-Dean

I'm back and I've done it again...I waited far too long between visits and have a lot of catching up to do! You'll find my books in my signature and you'll find me with self-imposed, tagging induced carpal tunnel!!


----------



## the quiet one

All caught up.

My links:
A Question of Will (US)
A Question of Will (UK)
Tags: speculative fiction, secret society, assassin, nanotechnology, science fiction, high tech, series, science fiction series

And author page:
Author Page


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new books.


----------



## T.K.

Hey, guys, I need a favor...

There are some inappropriate tags for my YA short story and I need some help voting them down.

Here's the book

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B008V1YHI6/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

and these are the* wrong tags*

action(5)
action adventure(5)
adventure(5)
aliens(5)

award winning(5)
chick lit(5)
epic(5)
epic fantasy(5)
erotic romance(5)

These are the right tags

high school, romance, short story, young adult

Thanks everyone!


----------



## june1781

Please check out my new release, tag and like also
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009WTX8PE


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up--welcome to the thread, all the new authors/books!


----------



## liam.judge

T.K. Richardson: I voted down the tags you didn't want and i added the one's you do want.

june1781: I tagged & liked your new release.


----------



## the quiet one

All caught up. T.K. - I voted down the tags you didn't want.

My links:
A Question of Will (US)
A Question of Will (UK)
Tags: speculative fiction, secret society, assassin, nanotechnology, science fiction, high tech, series, science fiction series

And author page:
Author Page


----------



## VictoriaV

Hello,

I had a mega tagging day (at work he he) and have likeed and added any tags listed for the following people for Amazon UK:

If you didn't write out your tags so that I could copy and paste them, then I won't have tagged you.

Ajalbrinck
Lancer79
Doctor Barbara
kcochran
momrighter
june1781
Kahuna
Jarrah Loh 
Donna Galanti
Estelle Ryan - love the book cover.
Tucdj002
D A Boulter
Nicole 5102 - More great book covers
Evelyn88 - Great idea - as I love me some tea. 
Caddy
Jedidiah
CLGordon
Melanie13
sighdone
Jeoroen Steenbeek
EMiller7
James Snow
soesposito
KKlein
trublue
Nina Croft - another lovely book cover
Donna Galanti

Alexis-Shore - Sorry I couldn't like your books as I am at work and can't really open up erotica on their computer, however briefly.

Here is my book, for those who didn't see the previous link. Thanks in advance.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009QMITZG/?tag=kbpst-20 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009QMITZG/?tag=kindleboards-21

Tags:
short stories for children, childrens fiction, friendships, bedtime reading, kindle short story, Vicky Virgo, Savannah Stories

If anyone has time, a review would also be really grateful.

I will now work my way through the list. Thanks in advance.

Victoria
http://www.mydailycuppa.com/


----------



## martyinmaui

Good morning everyone, caught up again  As always, sincerely appreciate your tags/likes - especially for my new book ... which by the way, will be free to download on Kindle tomorrow (Sunday, Oct 2 one day only!

It's Your Time Now - A Guide to Living Your Life by Design
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0061PU0SU

Got time to like my author page? Mahalo!
http://www.amazon.com/Marquita-Herald/e/B007VPR0KK


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again. Liam, used the tags you requested. T.K., voted down the unwanted tags and added the one you want.

Here's the author page for one of my pseudonyms, which could use some additional Likes. http://www.amazon.com/Jean-Louise/e/B006K4NTJO/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

Thanks, all.


----------



## liam.judge

Thanks Jena, i clicked the like button on your Author Page.


----------



## JenniferShirk

Ok, caught up again!!

Everyone who is on the east coast, stay safe from hurricane Sandy!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Tagged all those that have tags to tag! 
thanks for the return likes and tags.
G x


----------



## William Woodall

My brand new book needs tags and likes. It's all right to just agree with the tags that are already there. Also, for anyone who hasn't done so, yet, my other three books are down below in my signature line and could always use tags and likes, too.

Thanks!

(US link)

 (UK link)


----------



## Guest

Tagged everyone. *PLEASE LIKE and TAG* my BRAND NEW BOOK

http://www.amazon.com/Seduced-By-The-Candidate-ebook/dp/B009Y77RSI/

Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the new books, congrats!


----------



## the quiet one

JenniferShirk said:


> Everyone who is on the east coast, stay safe from hurricane Sandy!


This, more than anything else!

On the tag front...all caught up.

My links:
A Question of Will (US)
A Question of Will (UK)
Tags: speculative fiction, secret society, assassin, nanotechnology, science fiction, high tech, series, science fiction series

And author page:
Author Page


----------



## Jarrah Loh

Awesome. So many to tag!

If you guys could tag and like my trilogy pack, that would be the best 



ufc, jiu-jitsu, bjj, brazil, mexico, las vegas, ultimate fighting, boxing, fighting, mixed martial arts, mma, adventure, young adult, mma fiction, mma novel


----------



## LeiaShaw

went back 4 pages and tagged everyone.

i'd love some tags from my most recent book there in my signature. thanks everyone!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones and all caught up.


----------



## RM Prioleau

Just released my newest book, and could certainly use the tags!  
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009Y0OU6C/?tag=kbpst-20
I will go back 5 pages and start my tagging spree.


----------



## Amyshojai

Congrats on the new book, I liked and tagged RM Prioleau.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

William Woodall (new book)
bethklein (new book)
Jarrah Loh (trilogy pack)
LeiaShaw (new book)
RM Prioleau


----------



## RM Prioleau

Thanks.
I went on a tagging spree for the past 5 pages. I also forgot to add my author page, so here it is: http://www.amazon.com/R.M.-Prioleau/e/B008I3ABFU/


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged everything new!

---------------------

Mine for the newbies. Thanks!

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia
The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia


----------



## LeiaShaw

Caught up! Thank you everyone!


----------



## VictoriaV

Hi all,

Have added my other books to this list. Thanks to those who tagged and liked my previous offerings. There is also a free download offer for the Halloween book, if anyone is interested.

Thanks in advance

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009QMITZG/?tag=kbpst-20 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009QMITZG/?tag=kindleboards-21

Tags:
bedtime reading, childrens fiction, friendships, kindle short story, short stories for children, vicky virgo, theatre trip, savannah stories

http://www.amazon.com/Sleepover-Perfect-Slumber-Friendships-ebook/dp/B0092TNRYQ/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sleepover-Perfect-Slumber-Friendships-ebook/dp/B0092TNRYQ/

Tags:
sleepover games, vicky virgo, party invitations, party favors, slumber party, sleepover party, sleepover girls, sleepover books for girls, slumber party games, sleepover party ideas, games for girls, party for girls, sleepover books, friendships, sleepover party supplies

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Savannahs-Happy-Halloween-Party-ebook/dp/B0097FLSMI/
http://www.amazon.com/Savannahs-Happy-Halloween-Party-ebook/dp/B0097FLSMI/

Tags:
halloween costumes, halloween decorations, halloween lights, halloween party, halloween party decorations, halloween party ideas, stories for girls, vicky virgo, halloween stories for children, halloween trick or treating, kindle ebooks for children, party favors bags, short stories for children, trick or treating bags

Thanks again. 

Victoria
http://www.mydailycuppa.com/


----------



## the quiet one

All caught up.

My links:
A Question of Will (US)
A Question of Will (UK)
Tags: speculative fiction, secret society, assassin, nanotechnology, science fiction, high tech, series, science fiction series

And author page:
Author Page


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Hope any Northeasterners are staying safe. All caught up and good luck newbies & those with new books.

My 'stuff:'

Author page:

http://www.amazon.com/Barbara-Ebel-MD/e/B002BLJH2S/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0

Operation Neurosurgeon: _You never know...who's in the OR_

Please cut and paste these tags, and please, can anyone downvote these awful tags which just keep growing: outrageous price and outrageous kindle price.

TAGS to use: romantic suspense, suspense, medical story, infidelity, medical genre, family life, neurosurgeon, paramedic, Nashville, Tennessee, contemporary romance, romantic comedy, dog lovers, witty book, mystery

Kindle book: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

Paperback: http://amzn.to/dae61U

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up!!!

Thanks for tags back!


----------



## ProKindler

I hope to get some likes and tags back:

red phoenix, bdsm, explicit sex, erotica, adult stories, explicit erotica, sex slave, erotic fiction, erotica adult, sex stories, erotic romance, submission, sexual fantasies, erotica series, erotic short story

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008PN1FYY/

Thanks


----------



## Senseidoji

Apparently there is no more like button for the paperback book, but the tags are still there. Please click all the tags.

http://www.amazon.com/Crystal-Needle-Daniel-J-Peyton/dp/1479339318/ref=la_B006C986D6_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1350089660&sr=1-1


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.  Welcome to the newbies.

*sigh*  Unfortunately there no longer seem to be any tags (or likes) for paperbacks.  Not sure why that is, when it didn't used to be the case.  But, that's how it is.


----------



## Alexis-Shore

I'm up to date.

I'd be grateful for some likes on the following please.

My author page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B009VZ36NS

And the following books:
http://www.amazon.com/Dirty-Lady-Katherine-Erotic-ebook/dp/B004OYTT4Q
http://www.amazon.com/Sex-Lingering-Kiss-Erotica-ebook/dp/B004PYDPQI
http://www.amazon.com/Bitten-Erotic-Vampire-Romance-ebook/dp/B004NIFS4I
http://www.amazon.com/First-Time-Erotic-Memoir-ebook/dp/B006G2Z5BU
http://www.amazon.com/Man-3B-Erotic-Novel-ebook/dp/B006TJC12G
http://www.amazon.com/Spice-Erotic-Novel-ebook/dp/B005ISOXZW

You're all so lovely, thanks x


----------



## the quiet one

All caught up.

My links:
A Question of Will (US)
A Question of Will (UK)
Tags: speculative fiction, secret society, assassin, nanotechnology, science fiction, high tech, series, science fiction series

And author page:
Author Page


----------



## liam.judge

RM Prioleau: I liked your Author Page and liked & tagged your books.

Caught up with all other tags/like button requests.


----------



## Senseidoji

Jena H said:


> Caught up again. Welcome to the newbies.
> 
> *sigh* Unfortunately there no longer seem to be any tags (or likes) for paperbacks. Not sure why that is, when it didn't used to be the case. But, that's how it is.


My paperback does not have the like button anymore, but the tags are still on it. Are you not able to see them, or tag it?


----------



## Stephen Penner

Catching up... I just liked and tagged the following authors:

Daniel Peyton
Alex Albrink
Alexis Shore
JY Harris
Emma Buch
Barbara Ebel
Vicky Virgo
Leia Shaw
MG Scarsbrook
RM Prioleau
Amy Shojai
Jarra Loh
William Woodall
Jennifer Shirk
Carolyn Evans-Dean
Kirsten Weiss
Estelle Ryan
Melanie Rose


----------



## lionelsnod

Whew! Waited too long between visits, but I'm caught up for now. Thanks everyone!

Lionel and the Golden Rule tags: childrens books, life lessons, magic, childrens literature, adventure, baseball, chapter book, morals, didactic, kindle book, golden rule, paul r hewlett, bullying US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006MYOY3W
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lionels-Adventure-Lionel-Golden-ebook/dp/B006MYOY3W/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1346507847&sr=1-1

Lionel Turns the Other Cheek tags: childrens books, magic, adventure, childrens literature, life lessons, morals, chapter book, kindle, summer camp, didactic, bullying, paul r hewlett US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007JR00FC/?tag=kbpst-20
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lionels-Grand-Adventure-Lionel-ebook/dp/B007JR00FC/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1346507917&sr=1-1
Thanks for the tips on pasting these tags!!

Author page: http://www.amazon.com/Paul-R.-Hewlett/e/B0077S3988/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0


----------



## BlankPage

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## DonnaGalanti

Hi, thanks for the tags! Here is who I tagged today:

Alexis Shore
Jennifer Shirk
Lee William Tinsler
Kirsten Weiss
Carolyn Evans Dean
T.K. Richardson (the right tags
June Spears
Vicky Virgo
Marquita Herald

Copy and paste these tags. Thanks!
suspense, dean koontz, paranormal suspense, paranormal, supernatural, horror, aliens, paranormal thriller, donna galanti, science fiction, kindle thriller, supernatural thriller, psychic powers, Stephen King, romance

For here:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B007IIIZUO/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
and here:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B007IIIZUO/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
Like my Author Page here:
http://www.amazon.com/Donna-Galanti/e/B0074HM6YK/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up!



Violet-Eyed Angel is my new short story prologue to Angel Eyes. It needs some liking and tagging please.

Tags: Romantic Suspense, Romance, Suspense, FBI, Kindle book, series, short story, prologue, mystery

Thanks so much.


----------



## mattcole

UPDATED! Here are my links. Thanks in advance.

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Drums-ebook/dp/B007JR04EO/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1340117464&sr=1-3&keywords=matt+cole

http://www.amazon.com/The-Blood-of-Cowards-ebook/dp/B007Q7G6B2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1340117464&sr=1-1&keywords=matt+cole

http://www.amazon.com/Abode-of-The-Damned-ebook/dp/B007JRMW76/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1340117464&sr=1-4&keywords=matt+cole

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## kahuna

All caught up.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, yoga, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## the quiet one

All caught up.

My links:
A Question of Will (US)
A Question of Will (UK)
Tags: speculative fiction, secret society, assassin, nanotechnology, science fiction, high tech, series, science fiction series

And author page:
Author Page


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Estelle Ryan (new book)
Mcoorlim (new books)
Tess St John (new book)

Caught up with all other tag requests.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones and all caught up. Thanks to everyone for the likes and tags--could still use tags and likes on the PRINT version of LOST AND FOUND *s*


----------



## wolfrom

Away too long, but I've done my best to catch up on new titles and new authors.

I'm hoping everyone can tag and like my currently free books that are in need of some love:



Thanks!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up! 
My links are in the signature line.
G x


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again. A surprising number of new books this time... the more the merrier! 



Senseidoji said:


> My paperback does not have the like button anymore, but the tags are still on it. Are you not able to see them, or tag it?


No, unfortunately your tags are no longer visible on the paperback. Mine aren't either, unfortunately.  I hope Ammy fixes that!


----------



## thaynes

Tagged:

ajalbrinck
EMiller7
Doctor Barbara
soesposito
liam.judge
Jeroen Steenbeeke
Caddy
DonnaGalanti
Jedidiah
James Lauren
JohnsonJoshuaK (loved your cover. Downloaded a sample)
T.K. Richardson
Estelle Ryan
Mcoorlim

Here is my link.
Love Simplified: A Tempest Day Production

Tags:
Christian fiction, strong female lead, Christian romance, Christian chick lit, inspirational romance, reality TV, romance, Claudia Mair Burney, Christian romantic humor

Please do NOT tag: interracial romance, multicultural romance, interracial romance bwwm

Feel free to like my author page if you like. http://www.amazon.com/Terri-J.-Haynes/e/B008WXH4KQ/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Thaynes, got you tagged and liked. Welcome to the thread! *s*  All caught up.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Have I told you how BUSY a month October can be?

I am woefully behind in my tagging - have only caught up to page 1109 and must go make breakfast, prepare to go get my flu shot and then work a long shift at work.

But I WILL catch up.

Oh lord, I am bad at this...


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

Not doing Nanowrimo, so plenty of time to catch up on my tagging 

@VictoriaV: Wow, you really butchered my name  Don't worry about it though.

@MCoorlim: Managed to get a new laptop yet, since the whole Indiegogo thing successfully completed?

Tagged:
Steve Vernon (Flash Virus ep2)
Alexis Shore
kweiss01
T.K. Richardson (added correct tags)
June1781 (new book)
William Woodall (new book)
Beth Klein (new book)
Jarrah Loh (trilogy pack)
LeiaShaw
RM Prioleau (new book + author page)
Stephen Penner
Estelle Ryan (new book)
MCoorlim
wolfrom
thaynes

My books:

*The Raven's Endgame*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009BTQR4E/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009BTQR4E/
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, amnesia, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy

*Gift of the Destroyer*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063UB58W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0063UB58W
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, post-apocalyptic, time travel, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy

Also, if anyone wants to like my Author Page, feel free to:
http://www.amazon.com/Jeroen-Steenbeeke/e/B008L0G8SO/


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up!

---------------------------

Mine for anyone new:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia
The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia


----------



## Amyshojai

Still caught up...going on the road to LA to a writer conference, will try to check in as I can. *s*


----------



## Alexis-Shore

All up to date.

I'd be grateful for some likes on the following please.

My author page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B009VZ36NS

And the following books:
http://www.amazon.com/Dirty-Lady-Katherine-Erotic-ebook/dp/B004OYTT4Q
http://www.amazon.com/Sex-Lingering-Kiss-Erotica-ebook/dp/B004PYDPQI
http://www.amazon.com/Bitten-Erotic-Vampire-Romance-ebook/dp/B004NIFS4I
http://www.amazon.com/First-Time-Erotic-Memoir-ebook/dp/B006G2Z5BU
http://www.amazon.com/Man-3B-Erotic-Novel-ebook/dp/B006TJC12G
http://www.amazon.com/Spice-Erotic-Novel-ebook/dp/B005ISOXZW

You're all so lovely, thanks x


----------



## Caddy

All caught up. Welcome newbies. Congrats to those with new books. Thanks to the people who actually follow my instrutions for giving me the tags and likes I wanted!

DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE OR THE TAGS I DON"T LIST BELOW. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!!

*Here is the copy and paste method for tagging:
1. Copy the list of tags (Please make sure you do not cut off part of the tags when you move your mouse.)
2. Go to the person's book's page:
3. Once you're at the page type "t" twice, quickly. This will bring up a dialog box that says "tag this product" at the top, with a field that says "your tags."
4. Paste the copied list into that box and click on "save tags."Thank you for tagging and liking:*

http://www.amazon.com/Tristan-Michel-Bloodline-Passion-ebook/dp/B00839JVAU/
drama,series,historical fiction,Roaring Twenties,gangsters,Chicago,New York,saga,family saga,historical saga,caddy rowland,Gastien,historical drama,Roaring 20's,American historical fiction
----
http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS
family saga,saga,fiction saga,historical saga,bohemian Paris,fiction in france,drama,historical fiction,historical fiction novels,series,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,caddy rowland,historical drama,french historical fiction

Please vote down: historical romance
----
http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Destiny-Series-ebook/dp/B006LR8W4C
french historical fiction,historical drama,historical fiction,montmartre,nineteenth century paris,love stories,historical fiction novels,drama,saga,family saga,fiction in france,bohemian paris,fiction saga,series,caddy rowland

PLEASE!!!DO NOT TAG MY BOOKS WITH HISTORICAL ROMANCE OR TAGS THAT I DON"T LIST ABOVE. IF YOU HAVE THEN PLEASE UNTAG IT!!! DO NOT CLICK ON MY BOOKS IN SIGNATURE TO TAG! FOLLOW THE LINKS AND INSTRUCTIONS ABOVE! THANKS!


----------



## the quiet one

All caught up. 
Thaynes - I voted down the tags you said you didn't want selected.

My links:
A Question of Will (US)
A Question of Will (UK)
Tags: speculative fiction, secret society, assassin, nanotechnology, science fiction, high tech, series, science fiction series

And author page:
Author Page


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

wolfrom
thaynes


----------



## David Thayer

Donna, I've liked your sales page and added the tags you asked for. If you would do the same for me
please use the tags "mystery' "thriller" detective series."

Thank you. David


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones congrats! All caught up.


----------



## alwaysreadin&#039;

I've finally gotten caught up.

Please copy and paste the tags below. *Please do not agree with any other tags but these.* Thank you!

Tags: flat belly, flat belly diet, lose weight, lose weight, lose fat, weight maintenance, weight management, healthy lifestyle, health and fitness, health and wellness, healthy weight loss, dieting tools, nutrition and diet
http://www.amazon.com/Blast-Belly-Fat-Tricks-ebook/dp/B0089H9T7G

Tags: healthy living, anti-aging, alternative medicine, healthy lifestyle, fat burning, health and wellness, alternative health, coconut oil, alternative healing, holistic healing, coconut, antioxidants, health and beauty, healthy weight loss, health and diet
http://www.amazon.com/Amazing-Coconut-Oil-ebook/dp/B009GKXKJ8/]link on amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Amazing-Coconut-Oil-ebook/dp/B009GKXKJ8/[/url]


----------



## Jack_

Hi everyone, I'm new here and new to Kindle publishing. I've just published my 13 year old son's first book. He's a really creative kid and a great writer.

I just got through tagging everyone in the last 5 pages of this thread. I would really appreciate you guys tagging my son's book.

You may just want to read it too, it's really impressive for a kid his age! If you happen to read it, leaving a review would be awesome. 

Tags:
science fiction, time travel, young author, adventure, action, jack partain, medieval, future, scifi, thriller, fantasy

http://www.amazon.com/Chase-Through-Science-Fiction-ebook/dp/B009ZP5TUC#tags

Thanks guys


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Caught up (great way to kill time when you wake up in the dark). Welcome newbies. Some great covers showing up, as usual.

NEW BOOK ALERT! I just launched my fourth Chester the Chesapeake children's book. (Link not yet in signature).

Please cut and paste these tags:

childrens books, kids, childrens book series, series, dog books, animal stories, therapy dog, books for kids, inspirational kids books, Chester, Barbara Ebel, dog memoir, picture book, animals, dogs

eBook: http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp

paperback: http://amzn.to/RxMqNw

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Alexis-Shore

All done to here.

I'd be grateful for some likes on the following please.

My author page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B009VZ36NS

And the following books:
http://www.amazon.com/Dirty-Lady-Katherine-Erotic-ebook/dp/B004OYTT4Q
http://www.amazon.com/Sex-Lingering-Kiss-Erotica-ebook/dp/B004PYDPQI
http://www.amazon.com/Bitten-Erotic-Vampire-Romance-ebook/dp/B004NIFS4I
http://www.amazon.com/First-Time-Erotic-Memoir-ebook/dp/B006G2Z5BU
http://www.amazon.com/Man-3B-Erotic-Novel-ebook/dp/B006TJC12G
http://www.amazon.com/Spice-Erotic-Novel-ebook/dp/B005ISOXZW

You're all so lovely, thanks x


----------



## LeiaShaw

all caught up! thanks everybody! tags for my last book are most appreciated


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

DDark (new book)
David Thayer
alwaysreadin'
Jack

Doctor Barbara: 
I tagged you new book in eBook format, i could not tag the paperback as no tags appeared on the page, not sure why.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with tags.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

QUOTE from Liam: Doctor Barbara: I tagged you new book in eBook format, i could not tag the paperback as no tags appeared on the page, not sure why.

Liam, cut and paste these into the tags for the paperback. (I'm not adding them myself yet, so I can change/add more tags myself later). Would appreciate it!

childrens books, kids, childrens book series, series, dog books, animal stories, therapy dog, books for kids, inspirational kids books, Chester, Barbara Ebel, dog memoir, picture book, animals, dogs

eBook: http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp

paperback: http://amzn.to/RxMqNw


----------



## the quiet one

Dannika: looks like the new book is selling well! Congrats!
Jack: quite an accomplishment by your son. You must be proud!
Dr. Barbara: the tag section isn't showing up for the paperback, and "TT" isn't working either for some reason. I'll keep trying.

My links:
A Question of Will (US)
A Question of Will (UK)
Tags: speculative fiction, secret society, assassin, nanotechnology, science fiction, high tech, series, science fiction series

And author page:
Author Page


----------



## David Thayer

Jon just tagged your latest. I'm working my way from Donna to Simon Wood (I think that's a quote from MacBeth.)

David Thayer


----------



## btsc99

David Thayer said:


> (I think that's a quote from MacBeth.)
> David Thayer


----------



## David Thayer

Hi, I just tagged and liked:
Alexis, Nicole, Dannika, Jennifer, Evelyn, Ryan, Jack and Amy.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Whew.

Caught up to this page, finally.

Thanks for all the help, folks.


----------



## Morgan Talbot

Whew! Went back four pages for tagging and liking, and I'm now all caught up. Would sure appreciate some for my new mystery. Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

Morgan Talbot got your book tagged and liked, welcome to the thread! All caught up to here.


----------



## JenniferShirk

Whew!! I was three pages behind (no thanks to Hurricane Sandy) but I'm all caught up now.  

Congrats to those with new releases!!

And thank you to all who tagged/liked me!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up.
Thanks for your return tags, much appreciated.
G x


----------



## soesposito

Caught up likes & tags with:

Morgan Talbot
Steve Vernon
David Thayer
LeiaShaw
DonnaGalanti
Tess St John
mattcole
William Woodall (new one)
bethklein


Tagbacks much appreciated!!!!! Thanks!


----------



## liam.judge

Doctor Barbara: No prob, i have now added those tags to your paperback book.

Morgan Talbot: I tagged your book.


----------



## J Bee

Is there a trick to getting so many books listed in your signature? I can only fit six before I run out of characters, but some of you have eight.


----------



## cekilgore

TAGS  I'm slowly making my way through all these requests.. taking hand-clicky breaks lol.
ok, im caught up from mid Sept forward.

Would appreciate some tagging as well:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B009UFHA0O/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

go team-indi!


----------



## martyinmaui

Happy Saturday morning ... caught up again. Thanks for the likes/tags everyone!

It's Your Time Now - A Guide to Living Your Life by Design
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0061PU0SU

My author page - thanks for liking my page if you have a moment - shooting for 50 
http://www.amazon.com/Marquita-Herald/e/B007VPR0KK


----------



## Doctor Barbara

BTSC, I am a Rowan Atkinson fan, so I really appreciated that!

Liam, thanks.

Jay, I found tricks on the KB post about signature lines. One of them is to plug in the shortened bit.ly links instead of the long url.

All caught up with new books & newbies.

NEW BOOK ALERT! I just launched my fourth Chester the Chesapeake children's book. (Link not yet in signature).

Please cut and paste these tags:

childrens books, kids, childrens book series, series, dog books, animal stories, therapy dog, books for kids, inspirational kids books, Chester, Barbara Ebel, dog memoir, picture book, animals, dogs

eBook: http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp

paperback: http://amzn.to/RxMqNw

Thanks, 'yawl.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new ones.


----------



## David Thayer

Yikes, I am tagging like crazy.


----------



## Jena H

Whew, I missed a day and had to play catch-up.  

BTSC99, you may not be aware that a lot of US-based people can't tag Amazon UK books.  Would if we could, but....  Sorry.


----------



## Jarrah Loh

Been going tag crazy!

If peeps could like and tag my UK books, that would be awesome:

ufc, young adult, ultimate fighting, las vegas, mexico, boxing, fighting, mixed martial arts, mma, coming of age, mma novel, mma fiction, mma book

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fighting-Storm-Cageside-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B009ME3VQK/

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Knuckles-Trilogy-Cageside-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B009ME45SI/

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fighting-Shadows-Cageside-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B009MHUQEW/

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Knuckles-Trilogy-Cageside-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B009ME45SI/


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Jay Bell
cekilgore

Jarrah Loh: Can you give us a list of the tags you want added to your books on Amazon U.K.?


----------



## Steve Vernon

Caught up to here.

Is anyone else having trouble with the "tag" feature? My tags all failed to register.


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up to here.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Caught up to here! Actually, does anyone have the link to the UK tagging thread? I used to have it, but it's disappeared from my bookmarks. (It wasn't an active thread, but I'll check on it).

NEW BOOK ALERT! I just launched my fourth Chester the Chesapeake children's book. (Link not yet in signature).

Please cut and paste these tags:

childrens books, kids, childrens book series, series, dog books, animal stories, therapy dog, books for kids, inspirational kids books, Chester, Barbara Ebel, dog memoir, picture book, animals, dogs

eBook: http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp

paperback: http://amzn.to/RxMqNw

Thanks, 'yawl.


----------



## shughes691

Just wen through and tagged the last 3 pages of books. I'm looking for a little "Tag" love myself, lol.

If anyone has the time my book Computer Security: Keeping Your Computer Safe with Virus Removal and tags would be greatly appreciated.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009BQQ7YW

Thanks in Advance,
Scott


----------



## btsc99

Jena H said:


> BTSC99, you may not be aware that a lot of US-based people can't tag Amazon UK books. Would if we could, but.... Sorry.


I was not aware of that, but it's not a problem as I don't understand what it means, so I don't feel left out - well perhaps a little bit - well not much - well maybe .........


----------



## the quiet one

JenniferShirk said:


> Whew!! I was three pages behind (no thanks to Hurricane Sandy) but I'm all caught up now.


Glad to see you back online! Hope everything is getting back to normal quickly for you.

All caught up.

My links:
A Question of Will (US)
A Question of Will (UK)
Tags: speculative fiction, secret society, assassin, nanotechnology, science fiction, high tech, series, science fiction series

And author page:
Author Page


----------



## Steve Vernon

btsc99 said:


> I was not aware of that, but it's not a problem as I don't understand what it means, so I don't feel left out - well perhaps a little bit - well not much - well maybe .........


There WAS a thread for UK book tags.

Try this one!
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,95243.0.html


----------



## Richardcrasta

"Modified to add: New to the thread? Jump to the most recent post and go back 5 pages, tagging all the books of each author who has posted a request for tags...then add your book to the thread, and check in often--every day, if possible-- to tag any new comers."

Okay, now I get it. I'll start tagging soon, and then give you my details.

Thanks!


----------



## liam.judge

Steve Vernon: You asked if anyone else was having problems with tagging books on here, i haven't had any problems with it lately.

Doctor Barbara: Here is a link to the latest post from the UK tagging forum (on page 182):
http://bit.ly/SsXVa9

TAGGED:

shughes691
btsc99


----------



## smallblondehippy

I have a lot of catching up to do. I'd be super grateful if anyone would like and tag my books. Links below:

http://www.amazon.com/Summer-Storm-Wrath-Northmen-ebook/dp/B009HCWLHM/ref=la_B007YTE5YW_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1352124733&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Circle-Spinner-Other-Tales-ebook/dp/B007YQ1SY0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1352125327&sr=1-1&keywords=circle+spinner


----------



## Melanie13

...and that's what happens when I'm gone for over a week! All caught up now with:

kweiss01, T.K. Richardson, june1781 (new release), William Woodall, bethklein, Jarrah Loh (got the trilogy and the UK links), LeiaShaw, RM Prioleau, VictoriaV (new books), ProKindler, Stephen Penner, Karl Jones, lionelsnod, Mcoorlim, Tess St John (got Violet-Eyed Angel), wolfrom, thaynes, DDark (new release), alwaysreadin', Jack_ (good luck to your son!), Doctor es691 (new), Morgan Talbot, Jay Bell (got everything in your sig), cekilgore, Shughes691, btsc99

If anyone gets any news on why we no longer have tags for paperbacks, do pass it on. I'm wondering if it's just a glitch, as Amazon UK still has tags and likes for paperbacks.

My US links are in my sig. For those of you who _can tag UK links, I'm putting them below. Cheers!

Violet Shadows:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Violet-Shadows-ebook/dp/B008OJIV6O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1352125231&sr=8-1

Ashford:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ashford-ebook/dp/B005WWN0RG/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1352125367&sr=1-1_


----------



## Melanie13

Oh...and smallblondehippy, I just got yours too.


----------



## Steve Vernon

What has been happening to me over the last two days is when I click on a tag there's a bright red sign that pops up reading FAILED TO SAVE, PLEASE RETRY - and all the retries in the world haven't helped so far. Has anyone else run into this situation before? I'm fairly certain I have just inadvertantly goofed something up - unless I have been singled out as a bad renegade tagger.


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

@Jack_ and shughes691: It is my personal policy not to tag people with fewer than 5 posts, sorry.

@Jay Bell: I think people use URL shortening services like bit.ly

@Steve Vernon: Haven't seen that error yet

Tagged:

DDark (new book)
alwaysreadin'
Doctor Barbara (new book)
Morgan Talbot
soesposito (could have sworn I already tagged your books)
cekilgore (please link to the book, not the tag page)
smallblondehippy
Jarrah Loh (UK)
Melanie13 (Ashford UK)

My books:

*The Raven's Endgame*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009BTQR4E/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009BTQR4E/
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, amnesia, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy

*Gift of the Destroyer*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063UB58W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0063UB58W
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, post-apocalyptic, time travel, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy

Also, if anyone wants to like my Author Page, feel free to:
http://www.amazon.com/Jeroen-Steenbeeke/e/B008L0G8SO/


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up to here. Happy Monday!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

I am one of the contributors to _My Funny Major Medical_ so would be grateful for a few tags.

http://www.amazon.com/My-Funny-Major-Medical-ebook/dp/B009XSUJYM/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1352142286&sr=1-2-catcorr

Many thanks
Jan


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Have caught up with:

Jay Bell
cekilgore
David Thayer
Jena H
Jarraj loh
shughes691
smallblondehippy


----------



## David Thayer

Thank you Jan and I have caught up with you.


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.  Thanks all.

(Still no word on why no tags on paperbacks, eh?  Melanie13 is correct, they're still there on the UK site.  It's a puzzler....)


----------



## JenniferShirk

ajalbrinck said:


> Glad to see you back online! Hope everything is getting back to normal quickly for you.


Thanks!! Yes! Pretty much back to normal--minus the clean-up that is still going on in our home. (I live near Atlantic City)
However, the downtown business area is still a mess.


----------



## JenniferShirk

All caught up again.

Thanks, everyone!!!


----------



## David Thayer

Hi Jennifer, tagged you and liked your page. Hope AC gets back to normal for you soon. David


----------



## Todd Thorne

You snooze, you... have a boatload of tags to catch up on. Which I've now done.

For my books:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008PUMCTY
Science fiction, short story, strong woman, erotic, lust, denial, romance, tragic, tragedy, revenge, suicide mission, war, charity, cystic fibrosis, coming together

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006N83XMU
anthology, young adult, vr, virtual reality, teen, speculative fiction, science fiction, post-apocalyptic, monster, horror, fiction, dark fiction

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007BIG1WU
dark fantasy, folklore, horror, native american, paranormal, quilting, short story, spirit, strong women, suicide, tribal, death, speculative fiction, spirits

http://www.amazon.com/Game-Over-Extended-Edition-ebook/dp/B005702TYS/
young adult, science fiction, video games, virtual reality, teen, monster, horror, duel, short story, revenge, spiders, aliens


----------



## Quiss

Tag time while on the treadmill. Hope I get the clicks right!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009QAIRT6


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones! *s*


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

smallblondehippy
Jan Hurst-Nicholson


----------



## cekilgore

Quiss said:


> Tag time while on the treadmill. Hope I get the clicks right!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009QAIRT6


You are so much more coordinated than I.. if I tried that I'd be flying off the treadmill in 10seconds flat. Bet I'd get good air thou.

Caught up to here now!

And here is my link: 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009UFHA0O


----------



## Doctor Barbara

All caught up. Liam, thanks for the UK link.

NEW BOOK - The fourth Chester the Chesapeake children's book. (Link not yet in signature).

Please cut and paste these tags:

childrens books, kids, childrens book series, series, dog books, animal stories, therapy dog, books for kids, inspirational kids books, Chester, Barbara Ebel, dog memoir, picture book, animals, dogs

eBook: http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp

paperback: http://amzn.to/RxMqNw

Thanks, 'yawl.


----------



## Amyshojai

Welcome Blake! Got you liked and tagged. All caught up.


----------



## Sapphire

Here's When Least Expected which is in need of tags. I am in the process of returning the favor.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009YJEK8G


----------



## D.A. Boulter

btsc99 said:


> I was not aware of that, but it's not a problem as I don't understand what it means, so I don't feel left out - well perhaps a little bit - well not much - well maybe .........


The short of it is: You can only tag in an Amazon store where you've purchased something. If you want to tag in the US store (amazon.com) you have to have bought something from amazon.com; if you want to tag in the uk store, you need to have purchased something from amazon.co.uk. Same with the German, French, etc stores.

If you have NOT purchased from a certain store, it LOOKS like you can tag there, but your tags won't count.

@Steve: Yes, I've had the 'failed to tag' problem from time to time. Very irritating. It comes and goes.

Caught up. Whew.

My books:

http://www.amazon.com/In-The-Company-Cowards-ebook/dp/B0096C4H4I
fantasy, fantasy adventure, d a boulter, fiction, courage, cowardice, self-sacrifice, loyalty

http://www.amazon.com/Enemy-of-Korgan-ebook/dp/B007F2VAS2
science fiction, scifi, betrayal, spy, adventure, action, undercover, speculative fiction, sci-fi, sf, loyalty

http://www.amazon.com/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasting-ebook/dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Blake Sheridan
Sapphire


----------



## Steverino

All caught up! Please tag my three:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004SHJHSW

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005CFEN1U

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B007RYQG78

Thanks!


----------



## lionelsnod

I'm caught up for now. Thanks everyone!

Lionel and the Golden Rule tags: childrens books, life lessons, magic, childrens literature, adventure, baseball, chapter book, morals, didactic, kindle book, golden rule, paul r hewlett, bullying US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006MYOY3W
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lionels-Adventure-Lionel-Golden-ebook/dp/B006MYOY3W/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1346507847&sr=1-1

Lionel Turns the Other Cheek tags: childrens books, magic, adventure, childrens literature, life lessons, morals, chapter book, kindle, summer camp, didactic, bullying, paul r hewlett US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007JR00FC/?tag=kbpst-20
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lionels-Grand-Adventure-Lionel-ebook/dp/B007JR00FC/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1346507917&sr=1-1
Thanks for the tips on pasting these tags!!

Author page: http://www.amazon.com/Paul-R.-Hewlett/e/B0077S3988/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0


----------



## wolfrom

ALL. CAUGHT. UP.

I'm having trouble believing it, too.


----------



## Tess St John

Violet-Eyed Angel is my new short story prologue to Angel Eyes. It needs some liking and tagging please.

Tags: Romantic Suspense, Romance, Suspense, FBI, Kindle book, series, short story, prologue, mystery

Also, if you haven't tagged my other books, they're in my siggy!!

Thanks so much.

I have tagged everyone since my last post!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you tagged, and all caught up!


----------



## Jena H

All caught up again, thanks all. 

Just for the heckuvit, I'll toss out one of my author pages. Feel free to "like" if you're so inclined.  http://www.amazon.com/Jean-Louise/e/B006K4NTJO/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## bazmaz

Catch up time again. Would be delighted for return likes and tags on this one in particular if you would be so kind!

http://www.amazon.com/Chords-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B007N7JIN8/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Steverino

Caught up with all other tag/like requests.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Welcome newbies. All caught up.

Please cut and paste these tags for my newest *Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck*.

childrens books, kids, childrens book series, series, dog books, animal stories, therapy dog, books for kids, inspirational, pets, Barbara Ebel, dog memoir, picture book, animals, dogs

eBook: http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp

paperback: http://amzn.to/RxMqNw

Thanks everyone.


----------



## ThrillerWriter

Just found this, and it's awesome! Thanks!

Caught up!

Please tag Dead Religion when you get a chance
E-Book: http://www.amazon.com/Dead-Religion-ebook/dp/B0098LA1Q0
Paperback: http://www.amazon.com/Dead-Religion-ebook/dp/B0098LA1Q0

Tags: Horror, demon, scary, thriller, supernatural, paranormal, ghosts, Aztec, suicide

Thanks again!


----------



## RM Prioleau

I have a new short story up. Needs some tagging/liking love. Thanks! 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A1OL1AS/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Amyshojai

RM, I don't see any tags on your newest. All caught up with the other new books/authors--congrats!

I particularly appreciate tags and likes on the dog-viewpoing thriller LOST AND FOUND (esp the print version) and on any of the ComPETability books, thanks! Would LOVE to get some more "likes" on my amazon author page: http://www.amazon.com/Amy-D.-Shojai/e/B000APBYV4/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0


----------



## JenniferShirk

David Thayer said:


> Hi Jennifer, tagged you and liked your page. Hope AC gets back to normal for you soon. David


Thanks. It's getting there.


----------



## JenniferShirk

RM Prioleau said:


> I have a new short story up. Needs some tagging/liking love. Thanks!
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A1OL1AS/?tag=kbpst-20


I Liked it, but i didn't know what you wanted for tags...


----------



## JenniferShirk

Ok. All caught up again.


----------



## Melanie13

Caught up with:

Jan Hurst-Nicholson - the new one
Sapphire
Steverino
bazmaz
David Beers
RMPrioleau - new short.  I also just liked since I didn't know what tags you wanted.

My books are in my sig.  Good to see the paperbacks are taggable again.  Cheers!


----------



## RM Prioleau

Ack! So embarrassed. I thought I had the tags up there >< My apologies. I added the tags now. Thanks for the likes, too!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A1OL1AS/?tag=kbpst-20

And I've gone back a page and tagged/liked


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

David Beers
RM Priolea


----------



## RM Prioleau

Thanks. I believe I'm all caught up with everyone's tags now.

Please use these tags for my new book: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A1OL1AS/?tag=kbpst-20
romance, fantasy, kindle, 99-cents, bargain kindle, love story, fiction, magic, short story, female heroine, paranormal, fantasy romance, goddess

Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up.


----------



## Caddy

PLEASE DO NOT TAG THE BOOKS IN MY SIGNATURE. ONLY TAG WHAT I REQUEST BELOW

I have a brand new release this week! It is the fourth book of "The Gastien Series" Please use the link and tags I lists below. LIkes would also be appreciated. *Please highlight the tags listed, then right click and choose "copy" making sure that you do not lose any of the lst few letters of it when you hit paste. Go to the page, hit "like" if you wish, and then type tt . Then right click and choose "paste" the tags you copied should show up..*

http://www.amazon.com/Giselle-Keeper-Gastien-Series-ebook/dp/B00A3GSNVO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1352495041&sr=8-1&keywords=giselle%3A+Keeper

Tags: American historical fiction,Caddy Rowland,drama,early twentieth century,family drama,family saga,gastien,love story,gay coming of age,historical drama,historical fiction,historical saga,New York,nineteenth century,series

PLEASE DO TAG MY OTHER BOOKS.

If you would, please VOTE DOWN historical romance in the following book

(you vote down by clicking "see all 77 tags" then clicking "agrees with these tags?" and where historical romance is, click on the little box to the right of it and vote NO.)

http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/dp/B005FI62BS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1352495917&sr=1-1&keywords=gastien

Once again, please do not click on any other tags for any of my other books. Thank you.


----------



## Jena H

Caught up.  Good weekend to everyone.


----------



## martyinmaui

Happy Saturday everyone ... caught up again. As always, thanks for the tags/likes. I've included my UK link this week because the UK thread for tagging has disappeared again.

If you've never tagged a UK book, all you need to do is sign in using your same Amazon username and password (you don't need to have first made a purchase on Amazon UK). If you take the time to tag the UK link thanks in advance - if not, that's okay to. I always tag/like UK links so it's up to the individual.

It's Your Time Now - A Guide to Living Your Life by Design

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0061PU0SU
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0061PU0SU

Dare I stretch my luck for a like on my author page?

http://www.amazon.com/Marquita-Herald/e/B007VPR0KK


----------



## kahuna

All caught up.

Tagged you.

Thanks, all, for all your tags.

Mine:

romance, yoga, tiki, orgasm, meditation, nude, wedding, couples, sex, erotica, self-help, passion, erotic, sensual, sensuality

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0980029708/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Maruru,

Kahuna


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

martyinmaui (U.K. link)


----------



## Doctor Barbara

All caught up. Caddy, another great cover.

Please cut and paste these tags for my newest *Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck*.

childrens books, kids, childrens book series, series, dog books, animal stories, therapy dog, books for kids, inspirational, pets, pet books, dog memoir, picture book, animals, dogs

eBook: http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp

paperback: http://amzn.to/RxMqNw

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Nina Croft

Just been on a tagging spree and I'm all caught up!


----------



## cekilgore

Caught up to here

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B009UFHA0O/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


----------



## djnash

Hello,

I would appreciate some tags for my novel Firestone. I will be working my way through the latest few pages on here and tagging everyone myself.

Tags: fantasy, young adult, ya fantasy, dragons, british, magic, adventure

If anyone can think of any other good (read: popular) tags within that train of thought I would be grateful Alien creatures? seriously?

Thanks in advance!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009BTMKFY
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009BTMKFY

Also, being relatively new to all this, can anyone tell me what sort of impact having multi-tagged books have? Would a book that's tagged with a keyword 50 times show in searches more than one tagged 10 times? (Does that make sense?)


----------



## Grace Elliot

Tagged all those that had tags up to tag (if that makes sense!)

Thanks for the return tags (links in the signature line.) 
G x


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

@Steverino: Please link to the books, not the tag page. A lot of us use the Like button to track if we've already tagged a book.

Tagged:
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Blake Sheridan
Sapphire
Steverino
Tess St. John
bazmaz
David Beers
RM Prioleau
Caddy
djnash

My books:

*Gift of the Destroyer*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063UB58W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0063UB58W
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, post-apocalyptic, time travel, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy

*The Raven's Endgame*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009BTQR4E/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009BTQR4E/
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, amnesia, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy

Also, if anyone wants to like my Author Page, feel free to:
http://www.amazon.com/Jeroen-Steenbeeke/e/B008L0G8SO/


----------



## Todd Thorne

The Amazon tag squirrel must have had a wild night. He was a tad slow responding to tag clicks today.

Anyway, this catches me up to here.


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.

djnash - I'm not absolutely sure exactly what impact, or even if any, is made by having lots of tags.  However, I'm operating under a "the more, the merrier" theory, and on the off-chance there is some big advantage to having lots of tags, I want in on it.  

So, to sum it up:  it can't hurt.


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with all the new books--and author pages if requested. Thanks for the returning the favor. *s* Here's my author page, and I especially still appreciate tags on the newest books (ComPETability and LOST & FOUND).

http://www.amazon.com/author/amyshojai


----------



## britrocker

Wow that was a lot to go through, if there is anyone else just let me know.

Here is mine:

http://www.amazon.com/Undisclosed-Book-1-ebook/dp/B009CYPHDU/

If you can tag mine it's greatly appreciated.

Thanks kindly


----------



## lionelsnod

I have a new release and would really appreciate some likes and tags

Tags: ebook, adventure, bullying, children s Christmas book, childrens books, fantasy, holidays, magic

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A5SX0IQ


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the newest ones tagged. Welcome to the thread and congrats on the new books.


----------



## Nina Croft

All caught up!

I have a new one out today that would love some likes and tags:

http://www.amazon.com/Bound-Moonlight-Sisters-Moon-ebook/dp/B00A5S5OM6/


and here's book 1 in the series for any newbies!

http://www.amazon.com/Bound-Night-Sisters-Moon-ebook/dp/B009QJMMKM/


----------



## june1781

The First Christmas - The Story of Jesus (Famous Bible Stories) [Kindle Edition]

PLEASE TAG MY NEW CHILDREN'S BOOK.

[URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A1VY7PW[/url]


----------



## Isabel Dare

I've tagged a bunch of previous posters in this thread, and I would hugely appreciate tags for my first story:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00A443XK6/ref=as_li_tf_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B00A443XK6&linkCode=as2&tag=daris08-20

It _is_ erotica, so I do hope that's not a problem. I feel a little guilty posting right after _The First Christmas_...

But hey, the more tags the merrier, right.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones, welcome to the thread.


----------



## Quiss

Tag! You're it!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009QAIRT6


----------



## VAPesce

Please tag my new books if you have time.

What's funny is, when we played tag as children, we hated getting tagged - now we love it lol

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009SQ1TGG
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009ZDTM52

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Moon Dance

Be happy to - as I need the same thing, especially on my latest release Tudor Rubato. I haven't decided if it works, but I'm always willing to do anything to help fellow authors and to increase my own visibility.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones and caught up again.


----------



## David Thayer

Caught up again: Todd, Sheryl,DA, Steverino, Paul, Reagan, Jena, David, RM. Thanks, David


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

djnash
jono
lionelsnod (new book)
Nina Croft (new book)
june1781
Isabel Dare
VAPesce (new books)
Moon Dance


----------



## Senseidoji

Looks like likes and tags are back for print books. Give it a go.

http://www.amazon.com/Crystal-Needle-Daniel-J-Peyton/dp/1479339318/ref=la_B006C986D6_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1350089660&sr=1-1


----------



## harrisonbooth

I've trawled through a few pages and will try to keep on top of it from here.

In return would you be so kind...
http://www.amazon.com/Iguana-Diplomacy-ebook/dp/B009Y2LCC0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1352764926&sr=8-1&keywords=iguana+diplomacy


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones and all caught up.


----------



## RM Prioleau

Caught up with these now.

Please use these tags for short story http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A1OL1AS/?tag=kbpst-20
romance, fantasy, kindle, 99-cents, bargain kindle, love story, fiction, magic, short story, female heroine, paranormal, fantasy romance, goddess


----------



## francesro

Donna the book looks great. Just tagged 3. Please recip. My preferred tags are: "home business", "make money" and "make money from home". http://www.amazon.com/gp/B009YHL8PG
Thanks


----------



## Gabriel Beyers

I'm on my way to being caught up again.  I could use some tags and likes for my books, too.

Thanks.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

harrisonbooth

& caught up with all other tags/like requests.


----------



## momrighter

I would appreciate tags and likes on the series of 8 dog books that I just released. I will catch up on tagging soon!

Dog Breed Facts for Fun! Book A
Dog Breed Facts for Fun! Book B
Dog Breed Facts for Fun! Book C-D
Dog Breed Facts for Fun! Book E-I
Dog Breed Facts for Fun! Book J-M
Dog Breed Facts for Fun! Book O-R
Dog Breed Facts for Fun! Book S
Dog Breed Facts for Fun! Book W-Y

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Morgan Talbot

All caught up again! 

Would appreciate Likes especially, for my book below, but tags also welcome. Thank you!


----------



## Stephen Penner

Caught up. Just tagged & liked:
Morgan C. Talbot
Denise Lorenz
Gabriel Bevers
Harrison Booth
David Thayer
Jamie Salisbury
Chris Reher
Isabel Dare
June Spears
Nina Croft
Paul R. Hewlett
Jon Mills
Todd Thorne
Jeroen Steenbeeke
Damien J. Nash


----------



## Nina Croft

Caught up again!

Here are mine:

[URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/Bound-Moonlight-Sisters-Moon-ebook/dp/B00A5S5OM6/[/url]


[URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/Bound-Night-Sisters-Moon-ebook/dp/B009QJMMKM/[/url]


----------



## JenniferShirk

francesro said:


> Donna the book looks great. Just tagged 3. Please recip. My preferred tags are: "home business", "make money" and "make money from home". http://www.amazon.com/gp/B009YHL8PG
> Thanks


This link isn't working for me. Could u post another?


----------



## JenniferShirk

Ok, all caught up again. 

Thanks, everyone!!


----------



## Melanie13

Caught up again!  Tagged:

RM Prioleau - got the tags on the new one this time 
martyinmaui - got the UK link
Caddy - new book
djnash
jono
lionelsnod - new book
june1781 - new book
Isabel Dare
VAPesce
Moon Dance
harrisonbooth
Gabriel Beyers

My books are in my sig.  I really appreciate all the tags and likes.  Everyone have a great week!


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.  And apparently paperbacks still don't have tags, at least not as far as I could tell.

Thanks all, for the tags & likes & general companionship.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

momrighter (new series of books)


----------



## Caddy

Thanks for the cover compliment, Dr. Barabara. 

Momrighter, I tried to tag your dog books but the tags kept failing. I will try again next time.

PLEASE DO NOT TAG THE BOOKS IN MY SIGNATURE. ONLY TAG WHAT I REQUEST BELOW

I have a brand new release this week! It is the fourth book of "The Gastien Series" Please use the link and tags I lists below. LIkes would also be appreciated. *Please highlight the tags listed, then right click and choose "copy" making sure that you do not lose any of the lst few letters of it when you hit paste. Go to the page, hit "like" if you wish, and then type tt . Then right click and choose "paste" the tags you copied should show up..*

http://www.amazon.com/Giselle-Keeper-Gastien-Series-ebook/dp/B00A3GSNVO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1352495041&sr=8-1&keywords=giselle%3A+Keeper

Tags: American historical fiction,Caddy Rowland,drama,early twentieth century,family drama,family saga,gastien,love story,gay coming of age,historical drama,historical fiction,historical saga,New York,nineteenth century,series

Once again, please do not click on any other tags for any of my other books. Thank you.


----------



## RM Prioleau

Thanks to those who tagged/liked me!  I'm caught up as well.

Please use these tags for my short story: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A1OL1AS/?tag=kbpst-20
romance, fantasy, kindle, 99 cents, bargain kindle, love story, fiction, magic, short story, female heroine, paranormal, fantasy romance, goddess


----------



## Wansit

Can you all tag and like my book, Red M, as well? I'm working on the last couple pages for everyone else.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A4152SA/

Tags: Fantasy, Young Adult, Heroine, Adventure, Magic, YA Fantasy, Girls & Women, Academy


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up again.
My links are in the signature line.
G x


----------



## RuthNestvold

I was away from regular Internet access for a couple of weeks visiting relatives, and then jetlag set in. I am only now getting back to my normal Internet routine, which includes tagging here. *g* 

I will go back and tag up and then post my current tag requierments.


----------



## RuthNestvold

Jay Bell said:


> Is there a trick to getting so many books listed in your signature? I can only fit six before I run out of characters, but some of you have eight.


You need to substitute the standard url for a tiny url or some other link by services that shorten urls, then you can include more books in your sig.


----------



## btsc99

Jay Bell said:


> Is there a trick to getting so many books listed in your signature? I can only fit six before I run out of characters, but some of you have eight.


Read all baout it here -> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,46766.msg870254.html#msg870254


----------



## RuthNestvold

All caught up on the last five pages! Thanks in advance for the tags back. 

NEWEST E-BOOKS:

"Misty and the Magic Pumpkin Knife": Halloween, Alaska, magic realist, short story, magic realism, tales from far beyond north, fantasy, everyday magic, Northern Exposure, contemporary fantasy
http://www.amazon.com/Misty-Magic-Pumpkin-Beyond-ebook/dp/B009MYZVAO/

"In the Middle of Nowhere with Company": Alaska, magic realist, short story, magic realism, tales from far beyond north, fantasy, everyday magic, Northern Exposure, contemporary fantasy
http://www.amazon.com/Middle-Nowhere-Company-Beyond-ebook/dp/B009JSP7ZW/

"Beyond the Waters of the World": science fiction, science fiction adventure, space opera, feminist science fiction, soft science fiction, science fiction romance, novella, Looking Through Lace, xenolinguistics, alien language, alien languages, soft SF, far future, space exploration, sci fi romance
http://www.amazon.com/Beyond-Waters-Looking-Through-ebook/dp/B0094RCT2M

Also, I've changed some of the tags for Yseult, Shadow of Stone, The Future Imperfect, and Looking Through Lace, so I'd be very grateful if anyone would be willing to redo their tags for those books using the TT method. Thanks in advance!

"Shadow of Stone": arthurian legend, iseult, pendragon chronicles, isolde, epic fantasy, king arthur, historical fantasy, arthurian saga, king arthur legends, isolde, historical fiction, arthurian romance, king arthur books, arthurian historical fiction, dark ages fantasy
http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Stone-Pendragon-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B0088ZJZBO/

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": arthurian legend, iseult, pendragon chronicles, isolde, arthurian, epic fantasy, king arthur, historical fantasy, arthurian saga, king arthur legends, tristan and isolde, isolde, historical fiction, arthurian romance, tristan and iseult
http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/

"The Future, Imperfect: Short Stories": science fiction, near-future, cyberpunk, dystopia, dystopian, near future, dystopian fiction, short stories, apocalypse, post apocalyptic fiction, apocalyptic books, dystopian books
http://www.amazon.com/Future-Imperfect-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B007JBG84U/

"Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, sci fi romance, novella, kindle, alien language, alien languages, soft sf, space adventure, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology
http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/


----------



## Icemaiden

I had a tagfest tonight! Here are mine..

http://www.amazon.com/The-Chocolate-Thief-Diary-ebook/dp/B007XI0YU8

autism, biographies & memoirs, biography, comedy, funny, humor, kindle, memoirs, london, nonfiction, prostitution, true accounts, true stories, true story, women

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Chocolate-Thief-Diary-ebook/dp/B007XI0YU8

autism, biographies & memoirs, biography, comedy, funny, humour, kindle, memoirs, london, nonfiction, prostitution, true accounts, true stories, true story, women


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Nina x2
Jennifer x2
Melanie x2
Jena x4
Giselle
RM x4
Red Madrassa
Grace x4
Ruth x7 (Hey, looks like we share a taste in cover art!  )
Bogof x2
Icemaiden x2

Tag-backs appreciated, but I only need them on Embustero (see sig line)


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up to here.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Caddy (new book)
Wansit
Icemaiden
swcleveland


----------



## Senseidoji

Hey everyone. Don't go by just because you have tagged my first book, this is for the second. It came out today so I know it hasn't gotten any loving from this thread yet, and boy does it need it. Like it and tag it, same as always. Thanks.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A7HDKBW


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Helloooo! I haven't been here in awhile. I've done all those on p. 1118 and then 1117 stopping at Prioleau. I'll resume in the morning, but right now my internet is having a meltdown and can't keep up.

I could also use some tagging on my two latest books:

http://www.amazon.com/Uneasy-Crown-Novel-Glyndwr-ebook/dp/B00A27A1UA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Uneasy-Crown-Novel-Glyndwr-ebook/dp/B00A27A1UA

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007Q2IQW4

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007Q2IQW4

Thanks, all!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones tagged, congrats!


----------



## Guest

Just out of curiosity... can tagging change a book listed as Children's into a Teen book?


----------



## Amyshojai

glutton said:


> Just out of curiosity... can tagging change a book listed as Children's into a Teen book?


Depends on what categories the book is listed in. Certainly folks could "vote down" the children's tags and add "teen."


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Senseidoji (new book)
N. Gemini Sasson
glutton


----------



## Jena H

Caught up to here.    Have a nice weekend, all.


----------



## RuthNestvold

swcleveland said:


> Ruth x7 (Hey, looks like we share a taste in cover art! )


Heh, too true! Ah, the dangers of stock images ...


----------



## swcleveland

RuthNestvold said:


> Heh, too true! Ah, the dangers of stock images ...


Yes, but notice the subtle differences in how we each used the same image. 

Tagged:

Amy S x5
Crystal Needle
N. Gemini x4
Last Minute

Again, tags appreciated but only on Embustero.

Thanks!


----------



## Nina Croft

Ahhh!!! I can't tag. It keeps coming up failed to save try again (I've tried both methods, just ticking the boxes and the TT thing)

Anyway, I'll take their advice and try again later!

Here are mine again:

[URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/Bound-Moonlight-Sisters-Moon-ebook/dp/B00A5S5OM6/[/url]

http://www.amazon.com/Bound-Night-Sisters-Moon-ebook/dp/B009QJMMKM/


----------



## Harris Channing

Hi!

I've just tagged the last three pages and will start up again later!  Would LOVE some likes back, please.

Just click on the covers below.

Thanks,
Harris.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Interesting.

Nina, I have had the same problem for over a week or so now. It won't even let me tag my OWN books.

Would somebody PLEASE tag my new release, FLASH VIRUS: EPISODE THREE with the following tags - steve vernon, serial, science fiction, adventure, young adult, new adult, dystopia










http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A8OB7IC

Ah-ha!

Interestingly enough I have just discovered that I CAN tag on the UK website. Somehow or other I have got my address switched.


----------



## Lancer79

More tagging completed!


----------



## Nina Croft

Still can't tag on .com!

I can on .co.uk, but I've always been able to tag on both.


----------



## Guest

Doubt I'll ever catch up on 1119 pages but I tagged everyone who requested on the last 2.

Nina you have 'alpha males' and 'alpha male' as tags? That's so awesome.


----------



## BlankPage

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged & Liked:

Harris Channing (all books)
Steve Vernon (new book)


----------



## Guest

Tag 'failing to save' now for some reason... maybe too many in a short span?


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up. The "tag" has been wonky for me the past week, sometimes not allowing me to tag or to save. Seems okay now. Must be the amazon gremlins making adjustments again.


----------



## Quiss

RuthNestvold said:


> Heh, too true! Ah, the dangers of stock images ...


Yah, I am seeing one of my models on a cover on my "also bought" list. Oops.

Okay, this is Saturday, must be tag time. Grabbing my second cup and off I go.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009QAIRT6


----------



## martyinmaui

Caught up again ... thanks for the likes/tags! Have a great weekend 

Here are my links for those who are new or playing catch up:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007VEU8FU
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007VEU8FU/

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007WZ5NEY/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007WZ5NEY

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0061PU0SU
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0061PU0SU

And, in case you're feeling generous ...

http://www.amazon.com/Marquita-Herald/e/B007VPR0KK


----------



## iksanivica

Catching up ... thanks for the likes/tags! 
Here are my new books , please like em and a agree with tags 

My best wishes for holidays!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A7B2SSO

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A7B2OJ2

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A7B2Q4A

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A3DY0AU

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A7B2M6W


----------



## Tom S. Figueiredo

All caught up. My book is here: www.amazon.com/I-remember-my-circus-ebook/dp/B005EZ0W0Y.Thanks!


----------



## Morgan Talbot

Caught up once more. Not so many new titles this time. I'm settling in, I guess. Would love likes and tags for my novel, thanks!


----------



## Dennis E. Yates

I'm going to grab a Red Bull and keep tagging.

Click on the covers to get to my books. Thanks everyone!


----------



## David Thayer

Dennis, it seems we have a title in common! David I tagged and liked.


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again. 

Just for fun and giggles, here's one of my author pages (pen-name), and I'd appreciate some likes. I have no idea what good it does or might do, but what's the harm, right??  Thanks!!

http://www.amazon.com/J.-Y.-Harris/e/B007QZ49PY/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## cekilgore

All caught up
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B009UFHA0O/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

cheers!


----------



## Dennis E. Yates

Hey David, maybe there's a way we can cross-promote!  

I really like your covers.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new ones--happy Sunday! Thanks for the reciprococity!


----------



## magranovsky

Hello and Happy Sunday!

Liked and tagged the books in the last five pages of the thread (one question - what's the difference between "agree with these tags" and individually tagging - which I've been doing?).

Would appreciate likes and tags for POISON PILL: http://www.amazon.com/Poison-Pill-ebook/dp/B00A3ENNNE/

Thank you,
Maria


----------



## Marie S

Would appreciate some tags on my new books:

BOUND BY DEATH 
US http://www.amazon.com/Bound-Death-Blood-Gods-ebook/dp/B00A6BF6UW/ref=dp_return_1?ie=UTF8&n=133140011&s=digital-text

UK http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bound-Death-Blood-Gods-ebook/dp/B00A6BF6UW/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_3

TAGS: vampires, vampires and faeries, historical fantasy, historical vampires, reincarnation fiction, afterlife, medieval fantasy, demons, sea monsters, vampire

THE CAT YEARS: HOW MY CAT SOULMATES SAVED ME
US http://www.amazon.com/The-Cat-Years-Soulmates-ebook/dp/B008UW3J08/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1353253124&sr=1-1

UK http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Cat-Years-Soulmates-ebook/dp/B008UW3J08/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1353253729&sr=1-1

TAGS: 
cats, kittens, memoirs, animals, pets, depression, writing, grief and loss, women writers, animal rescue, animal shelters, highly sensitive, highly sensitive person

Thanks in advance 

Off to catch up on tagging.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Geesh, take a day off and you can really fall behind. Caught up to here now. These are the books I need tagged in return (and many thanks to all those who've already done so!):

http://www.amazon.com/Uneasy-Crown-Novel-Glyndwr-ebook/dp/B00A27A1UA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Uneasy-Crown-Novel-Glyndwr-ebook/dp/B00A27A1UA

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007Q2IQW4

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007Q2IQW4


----------



## David Thayer

I'm caught up through Marie S. Dennis, thanks, the cover art is by Jeroen ten Berge.
As to cross promotion I think that's a great idea. One of the more interesting cross promotional thriller groups
is called Top Suspense with people like Lee Goldberg, Harry Shannon, Libby Hellman and others. They share a logo
on their covers indicating top Suspense. I've no idea how it is working for them.


----------



## AuthorCyanD

I found and LIKED/TAGGED your book on Amazon! Thanks ahead for doing the same for DEAD MAN'S MAYHEM at this link! http://www.amazon.com/Dead-Mans-Mayhem-ebook/dp/B00A99D33I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1353251421&sr=8-1&keywords=cyan+deane


----------



## Harris Channing

Some of the tags for my book IN SARAH'S Shadow are wrong!  Who would tag my book with wrong tags?

Please only tag:

love story
romance
historical romance
American Romance 
Harris Channing

Why the heck put Patricia Rice on my book?  How does this happen?

Have tagged and liked all books between my posts.

Will check back in later and play catch up.

THANKS,
Harris.


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up...thanks for tags back on my books in my siggy!!!


----------



## Melanie13

All caught up again.  Tagged:

Wansit
Icemaiden - US only, the UK link wouldn't go through
swcleveland
Senseidoji
N. Gemini Sasson
Harris Channing
Steve Vernon - Episode Three
iksanivica
Tom S. Figueiredo
Dennis E. Yates
David Thayer
magranovsky
Marie S
AuthorCyanDeane

My books are in my sig.  Welcome to all the new people, and thanks ahead of time for the tags!


----------



## AuthorCyanD

Melanie13 said:


> All caught up again. Tagged:
> 
> Wansit
> Icemaiden - US only, the UK link wouldn't go through
> swcleveland
> Senseidoji
> N. Gemini Sasson
> Harris Channing
> Steve Vernon - Episode Three
> iksanivica
> Tom S. Figueiredo
> Dennis E. Yates
> David Thayer
> magranovsky
> Marie S
> AuthorCyanDeane
> 
> My books are in my sig. Welcome to all the new people, and thanks ahead of time for the tags!


On my way to tag you, Melanie13...Trying to do as many as this! Thanks!


----------



## AuthorCyanD

Tess St John and Melanie13 have been TAGGED!! Thanks ahead for tagging Dead Man's Mayhem! http://www.amazon.com/Dead-Mans-Mayhem-ebook/dp/B00A99D33I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1353289469&sr=8-1&keywords=cyan+deane


----------



## Harris Channing

Caught up again.  Thanks will check back later.

Thanks.


----------



## T.P. Grish

EDIT: Still saying 'failed to save' when I try to tag! Will try again tomorrow.

I'm a newcomer here. I just tagged everybody on the last two pages. You can tag the tags I have already added for my books, especially the fantasy ones. Please tag at least three.

www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

Please also tag three already chosen tags for my short story

www.amazon.com/Maldives-Malady-Tropical-Adventure-ebook/dp/B00A96KUQE


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new authors/books. Welcome and congrats! We recommend you go back 5 pages and tag all the books listed and/or in the siggy lines to catch all the "regular" taggers. Then check back every day or so (daily is best) to stay up to date. You'll soon recognize the books in the siggiies you've already tagged.

Thanks in advance for return tags. I'm all caught up to here.


----------



## jcfantasywriter

Almost caught up. Here are the links to my new short story. Thanks for the tags and likes.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Crooked-House-Coins-ebook/dp/B00A950FVA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Crooked-House-Coins-ebook/dp/B00A950FVA

Tags:
ghost story, haunted house, kindle singles, kindle short story, horror story


----------



## leearco

thanks for tags


----------



## deanfromaustralia

I'd like to add my new novel here at the Exchange if I could.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B009SX8QOC/

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## harrisonbooth

I hope this isn't a tall ask for everyone, but for some reason my book has been tagged with "dwarf" and "dwarves".  I'm not sure how it happened, but I can confidently say there are NO DWARVES in the book.  I'm now anticipating my first reviews to be along the lines of 

"3/10.  Not enough dwarves.  Would not recommend."
"2/10.  Too many monsters and tall people.  "
"0/10.  *** you Harrison and your heightist false advertising."

So, may I politely ask that you "disagree" with the "Dwarf" and "Dwarves" tag if you're allowed?  Also I'd like the following added:

Monster, chase, science fiction, horror, thriller, basilisk

If you have any room left.  I greatly appreciate this and will be working my way backwards from here once again...

It's the one in my sig


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

Wow, had to catch up on 4 pages of tagging. Skipped anyone with less than 5 posts as usual

@Harris Channing: I've found that sometimes authors add their own name to other people's books in an effort to drive people to their books. Happened to the UK edition of Gift of the Destroyer. Not sure how they figure this is supposed to work, but all it does is make your book show up when people click the tag of the other author's name.

@Harrisonbooth: Unless you provide a list of preferred tags we're going to click whatever is already there. I tagged dwarf because it was there. I've removed the tags and downvoted them.

Tagged:
jono
lionelsnod (new book)
Nina Croft (new book) 
june1781 (new book)
VAPesce
Moon Dance (not sure which you wanted tagged, so I went through your whole signature)
David Thayer (Could have sworn I had you tagged already)
harrisonbooth
momrighter
Wansit (hey, I recognized that cover! Aren't we in the same group promo?)
Icemaiden
swcleveland
Senseidoji
N. Gemini Sasson
Harris Channing 
iksanivica
Tom S. Figueiredo
Marie S
T. P. Grish (question: why is Maldives Malady tagged Carribean? The Maldives are nowhere near the Carribean, as you can see here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maldives)
jcfantasywriter
deanfromaustralia

*Gift of the Destroyer*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0063UB58W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0063UB58W
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, post-apocalyptic, time travel, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy

*The Raven's Endgame*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009BTQR4E/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009BTQR4E/
Tags: fantasy adventure, fantasy, epic fantasy, adventure, epic, amnesia, series, trilogy, fantasy series, fantasy trilogy

Also, if anyone wants to like my Author Page, feel free to:
http://www.amazon.com/Jeroen-Steenbeeke/e/B008L0G8SO/


----------



## harrisonbooth

Jeroen Steenbeeke said:


> @Harrisonbooth: Unless you provide a list of preferred tags we're going to click whatever is already there. I tagged dwarf because it was there. I've removed the tags and downvoted them.


Oh I not blaming anyone here, I totally understand that. I just didn't realise "Dwarf" was up there in the first place!


----------



## lionelsnod

Okay, I'm looking for some guidance. I remember someone else posting awhile back (can't find it though) about being unable to tag. For the lat week, I have been unable to tag. Whenever I click on a tag, it reads "Failed to register, Please try again" or something like that in red. Has this happened to anyone else? It's maddening. I am amazon us and I have bought plenty of items there. I've never had this happen. I'd appreciate any advice if anyone has any. Thanks.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Harris x2
Steve x6
Lancer79
Estelle x3
Quiss x2
Marty x3
iksanivica x5
Remember Circuis
First to Find
Dennis x6
David x3
Ghost in the Machine
Poison Pill
Mary s x5
Dead Man
Tess x5
TP x2
JC x2
Leearco x5
Dead x2
Iguana
Jeroen x2

Please tag Embustero (link in sig)  

Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up. And Lionelsnod, that happened to me...and then went away. I don't know what I did right (or wrong) but suspect it's a glitch that will eventually be worked out.


----------



## CarmenConnects

Fellow taggers, would love some Likes and Tags for the books below:

THE HIDDEN LIGHT OF MEXICO CITY
suspense,Mexico,Latino,Hispanic,romantic thriller
http://www.amazon.com/Hidden-Light-Mexico-City-ebook/dp/B007S1LGUC

MADE IN ACAPULCO
mystery,Mexico,Latino,women detectives,detective mystery
http://www.amazon.com/Made-in-Acapulco-ebook/dp/B0092PQ81Y/ref=la_B007UA1J8U_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1353340305&sr=1-2

Will pay it forward with Likes for fellow authors' books in this thread. Thank you!


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi CarmenConnects, welcome to the thread. Got your books liked & tagged. We recommend going back about 5 pages to catch the "regulars." Best wishes for success with your books.


----------



## DonnaGalanti

Hi, thanks for the tags! Here is who I tagged and/or liked author pages today:

Dannika Dark
David Thayer
Karen McKay
Jack Partain Jr
Barbara Ebel (Couldn't tag the paperback)
Leia Shaw
Adrian Marshall
Steve Vernon
Morgan C Talbot
Shannon Esposito
Jay Bell
C.E. Kilgore

Copy and paste these tags. Thanks!
suspense, dean koontz, paranormal suspense, paranormal, supernatural, horror, aliens, paranormal thriller, donna galanti, science fiction, kindle thriller, supernatural thriller, psychic powers, Stephen King, romance

For here:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B007IIIZUO/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
and here:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B007IIIZUO/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
Like my Author Page here:
http://www.amazon.com/Donna-Galanti/e/B0074HM6YK/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## RuthNestvold

All caught up to here! And in case anyone is in the mood for historical fantasy of an Arthurian bent, my novel YSEULT is free today, until Nov. 21.

NEWEST E-BOOKS:

"Misty and the Magic Pumpkin Knife": Halloween, Alaska, magic realist, short story, magic realism, tales from far beyond north, fantasy, everyday magic, Northern Exposure, contemporary fantasy
http://www.amazon.com/Misty-Magic-Pumpkin-Beyond-ebook/dp/B009MYZVAO/

"In the Middle of Nowhere with Company": Alaska, magic realist, short story, magic realism, tales from far beyond north, fantasy, everyday magic, Northern Exposure, contemporary fantasy
http://www.amazon.com/Middle-Nowhere-Company-Beyond-ebook/dp/B009JSP7ZW/

"Beyond the Waters of the World": science fiction, science fiction adventure, space opera, feminist science fiction, soft science fiction, science fiction romance, novella, Looking Through Lace, xenolinguistics, alien language, alien languages, soft SF, far future, space exploration, sci fi romance
http://www.amazon.com/Beyond-Waters-Looking-Through-ebook/dp/B0094RCT2M

Also, I've changed some of the tags for Yseult, Shadow of Stone, The Future Imperfect, and Looking Through Lace, so I'd be very grateful if anyone would be willing to redo their tags for those books using the TT method. Thanks in advance!

"Shadow of Stone": arthurian legend, iseult, pendragon chronicles, isolde, epic fantasy, king arthur, historical fantasy, arthurian saga, king arthur legends, isolde, historical fiction, arthurian romance, king arthur books, arthurian historical fiction, dark ages fantasy
http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Stone-Pendragon-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B0088ZJZBO/

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": arthurian legend, iseult, pendragon chronicles, isolde, arthurian, epic fantasy, king arthur, historical fantasy, arthurian saga, king arthur legends, tristan and isolde, isolde, historical fiction, arthurian romance, tristan and iseult
http://www.amazon.com/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA/

"The Future, Imperfect: Short Stories": science fiction, near-future, cyberpunk, dystopia, dystopian, near future, dystopian fiction, short stories, apocalypse, post apocalyptic fiction, apocalyptic books, dystopian books
http://www.amazon.com/Future-Imperfect-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B007JBG84U/

"Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, sci fi romance, novella, kindle, alien language, alien languages, soft sf, space adventure, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology
http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up again this morning!!  Thanks for tags back...and CyanDeane, I already gotcha!


----------



## magranovsky

Apologies if there's an answer to this in the thread and I missed it - I'm having trouble tagging - amazon tells me tagging failed and I should try again.  It's been happening since yesterday, and I logged off Amazon, then logged back on, tried different devices, etc.  Any solutions?

Thank you,
Maria


----------



## BlankPage

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## David Thayer

Wow, you guys have some great books up. Carmen, are you a Bolano fan?
Jeroen, thanks, I thought I had tagged you too last time round.
Harrison, I tried to mitigate your dwarf situation.
Jeff, MA, Donna, Scott.
Who am I missing?


----------



## Caddy

PLEASE DO NOT TAG THE BOOKS IN MY SIGNATURE. ONLY TAG WHAT I REQUEST BELOW

I have a brand new release this week! It is the fourth book of "The Gastien Series" Please use the link and tags I lists below. LIkes would also be appreciated. Please highlight the tags listed, then right click and choose "copy" making sure that you do not lose any of the lst few letters of it when you hit paste. Go to the page, hit "like" if you wish, and then type tt . Then right click and choose "paste" the tags you copied should show up..

http://www.amazon.com/Giselle-Keeper-Gastien-Series-ebook/dp/B00A3GSNVO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1352495041&sr=8-1&keywords=giselle%3A+Keeper

Tags: American historical fiction,Caddy Rowland,drama,early twentieth century,family drama,family saga,gastien,love story,gay coming of age,historical drama,historical fiction,historical saga,New York,nineteenth century,series

Once again, please do not click on any other tags for any of my other books.  Thank you.


----------



## JenniferShirk

My eyes are going crossed. LOL But I'm all caught up again.

Thanks everyone!!

http://www.amazon.com/Sunny-Days-Avalon-Romance-ebook/dp/B009QUPWVC/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1350330315&sr=1-3&keywords=jennifer+shirk


----------



## Jena H

All caught up again, thanks to all.

Yes, apparently some folks have had issues and not been able to tag, I hope it works itself out.  Estelle Ryan, you're correct that sometimes there's a tag for either something that's clearly NOT a real tag, or a misspelled tag, like "omance."  I usually eyeball all the existing tags before I copy/paste them in, and skip the ones that are misspelled or not real tags (someone tagged one of my books with "spam," so I hope others will in turn skip that one).


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Greetings everyone. Had to go back 5 pages which is how far I was behind. All caught up, but this was weird...right now the last two at the very end were deanfromaustralia and jcfantasywriter who I hadn't tagged before, and those tags "failed to save."

Also, senseidoji, I didn't see tags on Crystal Needle for the paperback nor NGemini's Uneasy Lies.

Please use these tags for *Operation Neurosurgeon: * http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

*romantic suspense, suspense, romance, medical fiction, infidelity, Tennessee, Nashville, medical drama, family relationships, dog lovers, witty novel*

Thanks all!


----------



## RedTash

Somehow I think I neglected to have my book tagged in June! 

Here it is:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008BMUKMC/UKMC#tags


Here are the tags: troll, fairy, roller derby, fantasy, adventure, teen, young adult, new adult, roller skating, fairies, fey, rollergirl, adventure, rural fantasy, skate, urban fantasy

Thank you. I will go back a few pages and catch up on the latest and report back.


----------



## RedTash

Caught up:

jono
lionelsnod
Nina Croft
June 1781
Isabel Dare
Quiss
VAPesce
Senseidoji
harrisonbooth - disagreed w/ dwarves, as well  (a mark of a good day, always)  You still need at least 10 more "disagreements" on those two tags, dang it.  You might ask people to not "tt" when you have them tag your book!
RM Prioleau
francesro - your book is a 404
momrighter (first one)
Melanie13
Caddy
Wansit
Grace Elliot
Ruth Nestvold
IceMaiden
N. Gemini Sesson
Steve Vernon
Estelle Ryan
Marty in Maui
iksanivica
Tom S. Figueiredo
Morgan Talbot
Dennis E Yates
cekilgore
magravonsky
Marie S
AuthorCyanDeane
Tess St John
TP Grish
jcfantasywriter
deanfromaustralia, your link doesn't work
Jeroen Steenbeeke
CarmenConnects
DonnaGalanti
JenniferShirk
Jena H
Doctor Barbara


YOU have been tagged!  Thanks in advance for tagging Troll Or Derby!


----------



## magranovsky

Still unable to tag, but am going down (actually up) the list and liking books.  Will go back to tag once am able to (and again - if you know the magic trick to get tagging to work again, please share!).


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up!

-------------------

Mine for anyone new. Thanks!

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia
The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia


----------



## Isabel Dare

Thanks so much, everyone!

I've tagged everyone who posted in the last couple of pages, except for the print books - those aren't showing tags for me, sadly.

Please tag my new short story if you have time: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A9YWMJO/


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the new ones.


----------



## momrighter

Lots of new books that need tagging. As soon as Amazon allows me to (having trouble tagging) I will catch up tagging in this thread. Here are my new books that need lots of love:


----------



## Grace Elliot

magranovsky said:


> Still unable to tag, but am going down (actually up) the list and liking books. Will go back to tag once am able to (and again - if you know the magic trick to get tagging to work again, please share!).


I've never had this happen before but the tags ticks don't 'stick'. I just get a red line saying 'tag not saved'. Is anyone else having this happen?
I wonder if this is a technical glitch or if Amazon are tightening up on tagging books you haven't purchased. 
Any ideas?


----------



## Amyshojai

Grace Elliot said:


> I've never had this happen before but the tags ticks don't 'stick'. I just get a red line saying 'tag not saved'. Is anyone else having this happen?
> I wonder if this is a technical glitch or if Amazon are tightening up on tagging books you haven't purchased.
> Any ideas?


It happened to me last week but now has resolved. Don't know what's going on but many folks I think have this transiently.

Momrighter, finally was able to tag/like all your new ones. However, the Florida book doesn't have tags yet for me to copy. All caught up.


----------



## JenniferShirk

All caught up. Again.


----------



## markarayner

Hi folks,

I've got a new book that could use a little help, tag-wise:

The Fridgularity
US: http://www.amazon.com/The-Fridgularity-ebook/dp/B00A2FL9PS
UK: http://www.amazon.com/The-Fridgularity-ebook/dp/B00A2FL9PS

Tags:
artificial intelligence, comedy, cosplay, fabulist satire, humorous science fiction, internet addiction, religion, satire, science fiction, technological singularity, hilarious, larp, london ontario, cyber zombies, humor

Some likes on the book and my author's page would be appreciated too!
http://www.amazon.com/Mark-A.-Rayner/e/B003ZPDIF6/

And here's here's who got tagged by me today:

Estelle Ryan
Ruth Nestvold (7) - thank, Ruth, for making it easy!
Carmen Amato (2)
Paul R. Hewlett, Pat Sauber (2)
Jeroen Steenbeeke (2)
Harrison Booth
Dean Mayes (2)
Lee William Tisler (2)
AuthorCyanD
Jeff Chapman (2)
Harris Channing
Tess St. John
Melanie Rose (2) - Melanie, you don't have any tags on your third book yet
David Thayer (3)
Caddy Rowland
J. Y. Harris (2)
Barbara Ebel
RedTash (2)
M. A. Granovsky
Isabel Dare (2)
Wyatt Michaels (2)
Jennifer Shirk (2)
Amy Shojai (2)
David Derrico(3) 
Sierra Rose (2)
Linda Welch (2)
Kristie Leigh Maguire (2)
Donna Fasano (2)
Eric Christopherson (2)
David Dalglish (2)
Jess C. Scott (2)

I'll return tomorrow to work a bit farther back!


----------



## David Thayer

Mark, I'm getting kicked out of tags by a message that reads "failure to save." Chilling, no?


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Carmen x2
Human Element
Dr. Barbara x4
Redtash x5
Cesare Borgia
Isabel x2
Mark x4
Mom x6


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones and all caught up.


----------



## Melanie13

Caught up again!  Tagged:

T.P. Grish
jcfantasywriter
deanfromaustralia - just FYI your link is to a mobile site with no option for tags.  I found your book through a search and tagged it.
harrisonbooth - added your new tags and helped rid your world of dwarves
CarmenConnects
Red Tash - Troll or Derby
Isabel Dare - new short
markarayner

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!  I'm gone until after the holiday.  Cheers!


----------



## David Thayer

Isabel, I managed to like both your stories but can't seem to tag. I'll try again. David


----------



## markarayner

I'm having the same problem David. I wonder, do you think Amazon is limited the number of tags we can do?


----------



## Jena H

I'm caught up again. The other day I think I was able to tag a paperback, but today I can't, again.  Not sure what the story is with people not being able to tag. I'm sorry that's happening.

Meantime, my author page(s) could use some likes. I have a couple of pen-names, as you can see.

http://www.amazon.com/Dana-Hayes/e/B0054EAD54/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

http://www.amazon.com/Jean-Louise/e/B006K4NTJO/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1

http://www.amazon.com/J.-Y.-Harris/e/B007QZ49PY/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1

For all those in the US, happy turkey day! Don't eat too much, no tryptophan comas allowed.


----------



## Grace Elliot

David Thayer said:


> Mark, I'm getting kicked out of tags by a message that reads "failure to save." Chilling, no?


Yep, I'm still getting that - frustrating - I miss keeping up to date with the tags; it's mildly addictive.


----------



## Amyshojai

Grace Elliot said:


> Yep, I'm still getting that - frustrating - I miss keeping up to date with the tags; it's mildly addictive.


Guys, this happened to me last week--and then it went away. I suspect it's sporadic and maybe something to do with an update. Who knows? Just glad my tag-icity ability is back!

Oh, and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Like a few others, I am NOT able to Tag! What's up with that? I cleared my recent browser history, refreshed the page, etc. etc. and it still doesn't work.

I'll be checking.....

For newbies, etc., please use the following tags for *Operation Neurosurgeon*: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

romantic suspense, suspense, romance, medical fiction, infidelity, Tennessee, Nashville, medical drama, family relationships, dog lovers, witty novel

Thanks.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED/LIKED books by the following authors:

CyanD
Harris Channing
T.P. Grish
jcfantasywriter
deanfromaustralia
harrisonbooth
CarmenConnects
RedTash
Isabel Dare
momrighter
markarayner
iksanivica
magranovsky
Marie S


----------



## Guest

I liked everyone's book/author page since my last post, but I still can't tag... would appreciate likes for my book (in my sig)/author page in return though.

http://amzn.com/B00A6D5S2Q

http://www.amazon.com/Billy-Wong/e/B00A6WY5YE/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you liked at tagged Glutton. All caught up to here.


----------



## Stephen Penner

I can't tag! Does anyone know what's going on? I see some of you are having the same problem, and others aren't. Is it just a glitch, or is Amazon starting to limit tagging?


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.  I've worked through the tryptophan coma and made it here.    (Actually I don't believe in the tryptophan thing, but it's a handy myth.)


----------



## Marie S

Grace Elliot said:


> I've never had this happen before but the tags ticks don't 'stick'. I just get a red line saying 'tag not saved'. Is anyone else having this happen?
> I wonder if this is a technical glitch or if Amazon are tightening up on tagging books you haven't purchased.
> Any ideas?


I'm having the same problem. So frustrating.


----------



## Tonya

Tagged five pages back  

I would appreciate tags and likes on three new books: A New Tradition, Color Me A Crime, and Grandberry Falls box set.

Thank you so much! Have a great weekend!


----------



## Tonya

Stephen Penner said:


> I can't tag! Does anyone know what's going on? I see some of you are having the same problem, and others aren't. Is it just a glitch, or is Amazon starting to limit tagging?


It was fine for me this morning.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Tonya (new books)


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new books.


----------



## Marie S

I'd appreciate some tags on two new books, thanks.

POET'S BLOOD (Blood of the Gods, #3)

UK http://www.amazon.co.uk/Poets-Blood-Gods-Book-ebook/dp/B00ABKNXV2/ref=la_B005O9NHXE_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1353772757&sr=1-6

US http://www.amazon.com/Poets-Blood-Gods-Book-ebook/dp/B00ABKNXV2/ref=la_B005O9NHXE_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1353772847&sr=1-6

TAGS: Regency, Renaissance, Romantics, vampire fiction, Gothic fiction, reincarnation fiction, Blood of the Gods

BOUND BY DEATH (Blood of the Gods, #2)

UK http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bound-Death-Blood-Gods-ebook/dp/B00A6BF6UW/ref=la_B005O9NHXE_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1353773246&sr=1-1

US http://www.amazon.com/Bound-Death-Blood-Gods-ebook/dp/B00A6BF6UW/ref=la_B005O9NHXE_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1353773048&sr=1-5

TAGS: vampires, vampires and faeries, historical fantasy, historical vampires, reincarnation fiction, afterlife, medieval fantasy, demons, sea monsters, Blood of the Gods


----------



## Icemaiden

I had to switch accounts the other day to finish tagging. Thought it was just me at the time.


----------



## cekilgore

Yay I can tag again! Getting caught up now.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B009UFHA0O/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


----------



## Bravetank

Hello. Just joined today. I've Liked & tagged books by the following (basically everyone who posted on pg1122!!) - Dr Barbara, liam.judge, glutton, Amyshojal, Stephen Penner, JenaH, Maries, Tonya - would appreciate any Likes or Tags. Many thanks

US - http://www.amazon.com/Life-Shift-ebook/dp/B00A9HSWRW/ref=la_B001KI7UNG_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1353564299&sr=1-2 
UK-http://www.amazon.co.uk/Life-Shift-ebook/dp/B00A9HSWRW/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1353478648&sr=1-1

Thank you


----------



## Amyshojai

Got all the new ones tagged, welcome to the thread!


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

I got these tagged although I had problems getting the UK ones to stick:

Mark A. Rayner
Isabel Dare
Red Tash
Doctor Barbara 
Jennifer Shirk
Caddy Rowland
Ruth Nestvold
Donna Galanti
Carmen Amato
Scott Cleveland
Glutton
Jeroen Steenbeeke
Harrison Booth
jcfantasywriter
T.P. Grish
AuthorCyanD
Melanie13
Tess St John
Harris Channing
N. Gemini Sasson
Marie S
M. A. Granovsky
Amyshojai
cekilgore
Jena H
Dennis E. Yates
Morgan Talbot
Tom S. Figueiredo
iksanivica
martyinmaui
Quiss
liam.judge
Estelle Ryan
Steve Vernon
Icemaiden
Grace Elliot
Wansit
RM Prioleau
Bravetank

Appreciate tags & likes on the two books I've just put up

Hunted

USA- http://tinyurl.com/cz532ky

UK- http://tinyurl.com/d6bna5p

Tags:

thriller,crime thriller,crime,hostage,serial killer,fiction,mystery,suspense,harlan coben,crime fiction,dan brown,novel,suspense thriller,action thriller,murder

Stealing a Country

USA- http://tinyurl.com/d747rap

UK- http://tinyurl.com/c9yooh6

Tags:

thriller,political thriller,crime thriller,crime,david baldacci,fiction,mystery,suspense,action,mysteries,vince flynn,murder mystery,conspiracy,novel,crime fiction


----------



## ThrillerWriter

Caught up today. Please tag Dead Religion with the twelve items on the page!

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-Religion-ebook/dp/B0098LA1Q0


----------



## Shanelee

Just found out about this page. Awesome!
Would really appreciate it if you all could please like and tag The App Store Playbook with the 9 items on the page.
http://www.amazon.com/The-App-Store-Playbook-ebook/dp/B009P1YPGK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1353796886&sr=8-2&keywords=app+store+playbook

I'll be doing the same for the fellas on this page right now!


----------



## Amyshojai

Shanelee, got your book liked and tagged.

Welcome to all the new folks. We recommend you go back 5 pages and tag all the books in the siggy listings, to catch all the "regulars" and then check back every day or so to stay caught up.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Cekilgore, did you do anything special to get it to work again?

This is terrible! I am still not able to tag - it always says failed to save and retry (to no avail).

In the meantime..

For newbies, etc., please use the following tags for Operation Neurosurgeon: http://amzn.to/dwy9S1

romantic suspense, suspense, romance, medical fiction, infidelity, Tennessee, Nashville, medical drama, family relationships, dog lovers, witty novel

Thanks.


----------



## mattcole

All Updated!

Here are my links. Thanks in advance.

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Drums-ebook/dp/B007JR04EO/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1340117464&sr=1-3&keywords=matt+cole

http://www.amazon.com/The-Blood-of-Cowards-ebook/dp/B007Q7G6B2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1340117464&sr=1-1&keywords=matt+cole

http://www.amazon.com/Abode-of-The-Damned-ebook/dp/B007JRMW76/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1340117464&sr=1-4&keywords=matt+cole

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED/LIKED:

Marie S (new books)
Bravetank
E.L. MacRae
Shanelee

& caught up with all other tag/like requests.


----------



## martyinmaui

Looks like I could use a little help. Maybe I've somehow angered the Amazon Tagging gods or something but I've tried for a few days now to tag and no matter which book (I've even tried different browsers!) I can't leave a tag. I keep getting that red "failed try again" message. I've searched the forums and can't find anything even close to this. We're all tagging so I can't imagine why all of a sudden "I" can't. 

Has this happened to anyone before? Any clues? Thought I'd try here before reaching out to customer support.

Thanks!


----------



## Jena H

martyinmaui said:


> Looks like I could use a little help. Maybe I've somehow angered the Amazon Tagging gods or something but I've tried for a few days now to tag and no matter which book (I've even tried different browsers!) I can't leave a tag. I keep getting that red "failed try again" message. I've searched the forums and can't find anything even close to this. We're all tagging so I can't imagine why all of a sudden "I" can't.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone before? Any clues? Thought I'd try here before reaching out to customer support.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> From what I've read the last few pages, you're NOT alone, and I don't know if there's any rhyme or reason as to who can and who can't tag.
> 
> Meantime, I've finished catching up again.


----------



## martyinmaui

Okay I can see I'm not alone here - wondering if this is Amazon's way of preventing tagging activities like this. But if that were the case it seems like it would be everyone. Well, time to suck it up and contact customer support.



martyinmaui said:


> Looks like I could use a little help. Maybe I've somehow angered the Amazon Tagging gods or something but I've tried for a few days now to tag and no matter which book (I've even tried different browsers!) I can't leave a tag. I keep getting that red "failed try again" message. I've searched the forums and can't find anything even close to this. We're all tagging so I can't imagine why all of a sudden "I" can't.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone before? Any clues? Thought I'd try here before reaching out to customer support.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Stephen x5
Tonya x3
Chocolate Thief
Bravetank x2
E.L. x2
Dead Religion
Mattcole x3


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new ones.


----------



## Stephen Penner

Okay, managed to tag a bit with a different account. I'm guessing this is just a glitch. Anyway, will try again tomorrow to catch up.


----------



## liam.judge

Caught up.


----------



## bryanhealey

Just got caught up.

My works:

http://www.amazon.com/Shattered-Wings-Bryan-Healey/dp/1456398350/
http://www.amazon.com/Void-Bryan-Healey/dp/1463507887/
http://www.amazon.com/Bryans-Brain-Vol-Bryan-Healey/dp/145639827X/
http://www.amazon.com/Line-Blurred-Bryan-Healey/dp/1453690832/
http://www.amazon.com/Into-Ashes-1-Bryan-Healey/dp/1480212016/
http://www.amazon.com/The-City-ebook/dp/B009YCOLAK/
http://www.amazon.com/Devotion-ebook/dp/B0082OVS7U/
http://www.amazon.com/Alestha-ebook/dp/B007XTYVKG/


----------



## martyinmaui

Received the following response from Amazon for my query about the tagging issue.

"From time to time, we test both new and existing features on our website to determine which characteristics or services drive customer purchases and satisfaction. We're currently testing our tagging feature.

During these test periods, certain aspects of our website will function or appear differently to randomly selected customers, or to the same customer using another computer or browser. We're continually fine-tuning our presentation to provide our customers with the greatest value, selection, and information for their online purchasing decisions."

Just or not, this "random" testing appears to answer the question of why some of us can tag and others cannot. Needless to say this would be frustrating anytime, but that Amazon would choose to do it now, when everyone is scrambling for holiday sales, boggles the mind. In fact I just published a new book to Amazon and I can't even add tags to that. So ... guess I'll just periodically "test" the system and if/when I'm able to tag again I'll be back. Happy Holidays everyone


----------



## JenniferShirk

Huh, interesting. I haven't had any problems tagging yet.

All caught up, by the way now.


----------



## Mart

Hi everyone,

I've managed to tag everyone about two pages back from me, but now I'm getting that angry red message telling me that my tags aren't saving. Apparently, I've angered the Amazon gods and will try again tomorrow to tag more folks.

In the meantime, I would greatly appreciate some tags for my book In Your Dreams: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008TEW368/ref=rdr_kindle_ext_tmb

Thanks!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Marty, thanks for the info.  It doesn't make sense.  I'm wondering if it's just happening to groups of  prolific taggers.  
I still can't tag....but like Marty, will keep checking.

My books are in signature line if any newbies want another or more books to tag!

Appreciate it.  Later, 'yawl.


----------



## Alivia Anders

Time again for catch-up!

I'd be ever so thankful for tag backs. Tags are the same for the following links! 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006V1MRTO/

http://www.amazon.com/Obumbrate-The-Illumine-Series-ebook/dp/B008GIK4UO/

http://www.amazon.com/Illumine-Books-ebook/dp/B009MQM9HK

TAGS: angels and demons, fantasy, magic, paranormal, young adult, young adult fantasy, young adult paranormal, kindle book, kindle books for 3.99 or less, paranormal romance, urban fantasy, dark fantasy, romance, dark romance


----------



## August_V_Fahren

Mad Mannequins from Hell: http://www.amazon.com/Mannequins-Uncanny-Valley-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B0089RDMY2/

Tags: portland, bizarro, post-apocalyptic, cult horror, demons, funny horror, horror comedy, mannequin, grindhouse, sexy nun, survival horror

Power Seduction Secrets: http://www.amazon.com/Power-Seduction-Secrets-ebook/dp/B00A57VFVG/

Tags: adaptation, alpha male, calibration, confidence, power, dating guide, dating tips, erotic romance, flirting, online dating, seduction

Thanks!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

AmyMart
August_V_Fahren 

& caught up with everyone else.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your books August, welcome to the thread. All caught up to here.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

martyinmaui said:


> Just or not, this "random" testing appears to answer the question of why some of us can tag and others cannot. Needless to say this would be frustrating anytime, but that Amazon would choose to do it now, when everyone is scrambling for holiday sales, boggles the mind.* In fact I just published a new book to Amazon and I can't even add tags to that.* So ... guess I'll just periodically "test" the system and if/when I'm able to tag again I'll be back. Happy Holidays everyone


Such foolishness! We's yur friends. All you have to do is put up a link to your book, list the tags you want and one of us will put up the tags for you -- the rest will add to the tag count. You don't have to be the one to initiate the tags.

Anyway,

All caught up.

My books:

http://www.amazon.com/In-The-Company-Cowards-ebook/dp/B0096C4H4I
fantasy, fantasy adventure, d a boulter, fiction, courage, cowardice, self-sacrifice, loyalty

http://www.amazon.com/Enemy-of-Korgan-ebook/dp/B007F2VAS2
science fiction, scifi, betrayal, spy, adventure, action, undercover, speculative fiction, sci-fi, sf, loyalty

http://www.amazon.com/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasting-ebook/dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## Jena H

Okay, I'm tagged up again. 

I'd like to tweak my existing tags on a couple of my books, so if possible, please replace existing tags with these:

*Nobody's Perfect:* http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC#tags
*Tags:* relationship, relationships, 24, sutherland, chick-lit, contemporary, long distance relationship, soccer mom, actor, dana hayes

*Fool Me Once:* http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2/
*Tags: * long-distance relationship, aspergers, soccer camp, hollywood, actor, dana hayes, soccer mom, contemporary, relationship

Thanks, all... I appreciate it!


----------



## Jena H

BTW, BryanHealey, I don't think we're able to tag paperbacks these days.  At least, I can't.  I did try to tag your paperbacks you listed, but it didn't work, just like the other paperbacks I've tried.  Sorry 'bout that!


----------



## Wansit

Hi All,

Please TAG this book with Kindle Freebie, Free, Epic Fantasy

Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A9B7XNC/


----------



## Marie S

martyinmaui said:


> Received the following response from Amazon for my query about the tagging issue.
> 
> "From time to time, we test both new and existing features on our website to determine which characteristics or services drive customer purchases and satisfaction. We're currently testing our tagging feature.
> 
> During these test periods, certain aspects of our website will function or appear differently to randomly selected customers, or to the same customer using another computer or browser. We're continually fine-tuning our presentation to provide our customers with the greatest value, selection, and information for their online purchasing decisions."
> 
> Just or not, this "random" testing appears to answer the question of why some of us can tag and others cannot. Needless to say this would be frustrating anytime, but that Amazon would choose to do it now, when everyone is scrambling for holiday sales, boggles the mind. In fact I just published a new book to Amazon and I can't even add tags to that. So ... guess I'll just periodically "test" the system and if/when I'm able to tag again I'll be back. Happy Holidays everyone


I just got the same response.


----------



## lina

Hi all! I'm new to tags, but just went through and tagged everyone from the last few pages of this post.

I'd really appreciate it if you would tag my book as well: http://www.amazon.com/Move-Cambodia-working-Kingdom-ebook/dp/B009O8NFCY

'Cambodia' is my #1 most important tag, but would appreciate any suggestions for other strategic tags. Thank you!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up with everyone new.

----------------------------

Mine for the newbies:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia
The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia


----------



## magranovsky

Grrrrr...still unable to tag (even tried to access your book pages not through Kindle Boards, in case the pathway is over-used and sets the Amazon Gods to "Angry").  But liked everybody's books the last 7 pages back.

I know I'm in your debt, but would appreciate tags & likes on Poison Pill, and will tag as soon as Amazon relents.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Jena H
Wansit
lina


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Because my site goodkindles gets a lot of traffic lately, I am rarely here, but caught up with the last 8 pages.

Best regards

Adam


----------



## whatdanwrote

I've been going through the last several pages, tagging everyone. I'm getting an error message now saying failed, try again. I wonder if Amazon is stopping people who are going tag crazy? I'm going to go through and like everyone I can.

Here is my link:

The Meridian Gamble

I much appreciate the tags and likes, on my author page too, if you feel so inclined.

Here is the author page link:

http://www.amazon.com/Daniel-Garcia/e/B00ADCIJ5I/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1

Thanks!


----------



## Melanie13

Tagged:

glutton
Tonya
Marie S - Poet's Blood
Bravetank
E.L. MacRae
Shanelee
bryanhealey - kindle editions
AmyMart
Alivia AndersAugust_V_Fahren
lina
Whatdanwrote

Welcome to all the new people!  My books are in my sig.  Hopefully Amazon can finish its testing quickly.  Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

Just discovered this thread, and am slowly working my way through the last page. I'm also getting the error message about failures by the way. Not sure why.

Anyway here's mine and I'd appreciate all the likes and tags you can give.

http://www.amazon.com/Days-Light-Shadow-ebook/dp/B00ACMMJV4/ref=la_B004ZTK03E_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1354137881&sr=1-6

http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Elves-Dragons-ebook/dp/B005B0016C/ref=la_B004ZTK03E_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1354137933&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Pawn-ebook/dp/B0076C7TM2/ref=la_B004ZTK03E_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1354137996&sr=1-5

http://www.amazon.com/Wizard-At-Law-Call-ebook/dp/B005L76S3K/ref=la_B004ZTK03E_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1354138073&sr=1-7

http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-ebook/dp/B0054D1IP4/ref=la_B004ZTK03E_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1354138130&sr=1-3

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new ones.


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

I'm back again. This time with a new book.

I'm supplying the tags for the new book so you can copy and paste it, please tag and like it:
ufos, humor, extraterrestrials, spiritualism, fantasy, science fiction, metaphysical phenomena, unexplained mysteries, ufo, aliens
GREETINGS EARTHLINGS My name is Appleton and I come from the Planet Reginta

For my already existing book, just use what ever tags are already there.
50,000 A.D. The Awakening

Thank you so much and I'm now in the process of tagging and liking many pages back.


----------



## Quiss

Okay, who's the wise guy who tagged my book with "Jimmy Thomas"? That is NOT Jimmy Thomas on the cover, peeps.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009QAIRT6

Off I go to tag.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Bryan x8
In Your Dreams
Alivia x3
August x3
D.A. x6
Flight Feathers
Cambodia
Meridian
Psycho x6
Jack x2
Voted down "Jimmy"--Who the heck is Jimmy?


----------



## D.A. Boulter

swcleveland said:


> Tagged:
> 
> Bryan x8
> In Your Dreams
> Alivia x3
> August x3
> D.A. x6
> Flight Feathers
> Cambodia
> Meridian
> Psycho x6
> Jack x2
> Voted down "Jimmy"--Who the heck is Jimmy?


Jimmy Thomas is a male model who has been used on the covers of many, many Romance books. He has his own stock photo site.


----------



## liam.judge

whatdanwrote:  I tagged your book and liked your author page
psychotick: I tagged all your books
J. Jack Bergeron: I tagged your books


----------



## Mart

Thanks to everyone who tagged In Your Dreams--I greatly appreciate it. I'm still getting the angry red "Failed to save" message when I try to return the favor (I even switched computers and that didn't seem to help). I promise to get caught up ASAP as soon as Amazon finishes doing whatever it is they're doing.


----------



## Grace Elliot

AmyMart said:


> I'm still getting the angry red "Failed to save" message when I try to return the favor (I even switched computers and that didn't seem to help). I promise to get caught up ASAP as soon as Amazon finishes doing whatever it is they're doing.


This is mad, I still keep getting the 'failed to save message' - I check most days and its the same.
I've logged out and back in again, and run virus scan and still no joy. 
ARgh!


----------



## whatdanwrote

I continue to get "Failed to save" message. I wonder if Amazon is blocking authors going on tagging sprees?

I'm going to go back and like what I can, which still seems to work. And thanks for all the likes and tags!

The Meridian Gamble


----------



## Author MMC

Ricky Sides books tagged!


----------



## Author MMC

DonnaFaz said:


> I've recently discovered how important tagging is in product placement and I am looking for authors who would be willing to tag my book, The Merry-Go-Round. Here's a link --> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002ZNJL78
> 
> I would be happy to reciprocate on both electronic and print books. I've read that the choice of tags is important. Amazon allows each tagger 15 tags per product. I would prefer the use of: romance, chick lit, women's fiction, fiction, contemporary romance...or you could just check the boxes of the tags I already have. Let me know which tags you'd like for me to use when I tag your book!
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Modified to add: *New to the thread? Jump to the most recent post and go back 5 pages, tagging all the books of each author who has posted a request for tags...then add your book to the thread, and check in often--every day, if possible-- to tag any new comers.*
> 
> ~Donna~


Tagged you, Donna! Thanks for the hits back!


----------



## IB

I just saw this thread and wanted to ask: Is this for adding votes to the tags that your book already has? I'd like to participate.


----------



## psychotick

Hi Guys,

All caught up again. Didn't see a tag for Jimmy Thomas so it must have been completely undone.

http://www.amazon.com/Days-Light-Shadow-ebook/dp/B00ACMMJV4/ref=la_B004ZTK03E_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1354222246&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Pawn-ebook/dp/B0076C7TM2/ref=la_B004ZTK03E_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1354222246&sr=1-6

http://www.amazon.com/Wizard-At-Law-Call-ebook/dp/B005L76S3K/ref=la_B004ZTK03E_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1354222246&sr=1-7

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## EMiller7

All caught up.

Please, I need some likes and tags for my new book. Many thanks!

TAGS:

freelance writing, freelance writer, freelancing, freelance writing jobs, online writing, online income, online business, make money online, home based business, home business, working online, how to write, writing skills, writing fiction, writing nonfiction

*US:* http://www.amazon.com/Freelance-Writers-Handbook-Step-ebook/dp/B009WWETLS/ 

*UK:* http://www.amazon.co.uk/Freelance-Writers-Handbook-Step--ebook/dp/B009WWETLS/


----------



## martyinmaui

Hi all, just stopped by to see how things are going and find that several of you missed the message I left a few days ago about the red "failed try again" messages. Since I hate to see anyone waste time you need to know this isn't a system glitch - it's Amazon testing tagging and in the process they are blocking "random" accounts from tagging.

This comes directly from Amazon - I pasted and posted their message if anyone wants to go back to last week and find it. They did not say how long the testing will last or when/if/ever we'll get our tagging privileges back. So, it doesn't matter what browser or computer you use - it's at the Amazon end, and more importantly, it's intentional.


----------



## David Thayer

I cannot tag. I am an Amazon test subject. I can "like" though. I am grateful for that.


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again. Here's my info for two of my books. The others are in signature. Thanks.

*Nobody's Perfect:* http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC#tags
*Tags:* relationship, relationships, 24, sutherland, chick-lit, contemporary, long distance relationship, soccer mom, actor, dana hayes

*Fool Me Once:* http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2/
*Tags:* long-distance relationship, aspergers, soccer camp, hollywood, actor, dana hayes, soccer mom, contemporary, relationship

Thanks!

BTW, Mcoorlim, some of your book covers lead to books other than the one clicked on.


----------



## IB

Thanks for the explanation. Please tag my book, checking the tags that already there. I'll start down the list working my way back.

http://www.amazon.com/H2O-ebook/dp/B00A447DDE


----------



## whatdanwrote

Thanks martyinmaui for the explanation.  I'll keep liking in the meantime.  And, again (and again), thanks for all the tags and like, I appreciate the help with my first publishing endeavor.


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up!!  Lots of newbies...welcome.

I also got author pages people were asking to be liked!

bryanhealey---I saw no tags on your books.


----------



## Keith Blenman

Here's my new novella! I forget how much this page grows when you don't keep up with it. Looks like I've got a lot of tagging tonight. Thanks for the help, guys! 










http://www.amazon.com/Bonnie-Before-Brain-Implants-ebook/dp/B00AFMVA7U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1354261114&sr=8-1&keywords=Bonnie+Before+The+Brain+Implants


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

All caught up again. Mcoorlim, your link is broken, at least when I tried it.

http://www.amazon.com/Days-Light-Shadow-ebook/dp/B00ACMMJV4/ref=la_B004ZTK03E_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1354272464&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Pawn-ebook/dp/B0076C7TM2/ref=la_B004ZTK03E_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1354272553&sr=1-6

http://www.amazon.com/Wizard-At-Law-Call-ebook/dp/B005L76S3K/ref=la_B004ZTK03E_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1354272653&sr=1-7

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the latest books. Thanks for all the tags back. I'd especially like tags on the PRINT version of LOST AND FOUND, thank you!


----------



## Mart

Since I'm one of the random accounts that Amazon is apparently testing at the moment, I'm currently "liking" people instead of tagging. Thanks for all of the likes and tags for In Your Dreams.


----------



## KM Logan

I'd greatly appreciate some tags on my ABC's of Freezer cooking book, and any of the other one's if you don't mind.  I'm off to tag previous posters books.


----------



## Amyshojai

KM Logan said:


> I'd greatly appreciate some tags on my ABC's of Freezer cooking book, and any of the other one's if you don't mind. I'm off to tag previous posters books.


Tagged and liked! *s*

AmyMart, I also wasn't able to tag for about a week, but then it came back. *shrug*


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged:

Author MMC
IB
EMiller7
Keith Blenman
KM Logan


----------



## Jenna Bayley-Burke

New release to tag  http://www.amazon.com/Caribbean-Christmas-ebook/dp/B009H6SCEO/ Thanks so much.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new one! All caught up.


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

Caught up again.

http://www.amazon.com/Days-Light-Shadow-ebook/dp/B00ACMMJV4/ref=la_B004ZTK03E_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1354314558&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Pawn-ebook/dp/B0076C7TM2/ref=la_B004ZTK03E_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1354314586&sr=1-6

http://www.amazon.com/Wizard-At-Law-Call-ebook/dp/B005L76S3K/ref=la_B004ZTK03E_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1354314621&sr=1-9

http://www.amazon.com/All-Stars-Grave-ebook/dp/B0069PH8LY/ref=la_B004ZTK03E_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1354314664&sr=1-5

Cheers, Greg


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

MMC x3
IB x2
Emiller7 x2
Mcorlim x7
Bonnie Before
KM x6
Jenna x7

Have a good weekend, everybody!


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up. Thanks for your tags and likes.

I'm supplying the tags for my new book so you can copy and paste it, please tag and like it:
ufos, humor, extraterrestrials, spiritualism, fantasy, science fiction, metaphysical phenomena, unexplained mysteries, ufo, aliens
GREETINGS EARTHLINGS My name is Appleton and I come from the Planet Reginta

For my already existing book, just use what ever tags are already there.
50,000 A.D. The Awakening

Thank you so much and I'm now in the process of tagging and liking many pages back.


----------



## wolfrom

Okay... caught up. Maybe if I did this more often, I wouldn't stay up all night tagging. 

My new release: 


Thanks!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

mcoorlim (new book)
Jenna Bayley-Burke (new book)
wolfrom


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged the new ones. Happy Dec 1st!


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Caught up - Tagged and Liked

psychotick
J. Jack Bergeron
whatdanwrote
Author MMC
IB
EMiller7
David Thayer
Keith Blenman

Thanks for all the tags and likes.


----------



## Amyshojai

EL MacRae, got your books tagged and liked. All caught up...again!


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

Caught up again. Got Wolfrom, Amy and EL.

http://www.amazon.com/Days-Light-Shadow-ebook/dp/B00ACMMJV4/ref=la_B004ZTK03E_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1354393583&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Wizard-At-Law-Call-ebook/dp/B005L76S3K/ref=la_B004ZTK03E_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1354393616&sr=1-9

http://www.amazon.com/Pawn-ebook/dp/B0076C7TM2/ref=la_B004ZTK03E_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1354393728&sr=1-6

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.  thanks, all.

Jenna Bayley-Burke, I have an historical romance languishing in the bottom of my closet called "Pride and Passion."


----------



## whatdanwrote

All liked through page 1118, which I say so I'll remember. Still can't tag, though it let me tag UK books for a bit.

I appreciate all the tags and likes, and any more people care to give. Thanks! Here are my links again.

The Meridian Gamble U.S. 

The Meridian Gamble U.K.

Author Page


----------



## martyinmaui

Hi all ... I'm still out of commission as far as tagging - bah humbug - but I've gone through the last 6 pages and "Liked" my little heart out just to get some activity going. I have a Christmas book that's just out and will be running a KDP Select promo with it end of next week so if any kind soul will tag it for me I'd be very grateful. 

Christmas by Design - Create a Stress-Less Holiday Season
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AD6M7D4


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your new one tagged and liked, congrats!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Caught up with

whatdanwrote
psychotic


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

Hi Marty, got all your books from your tag line. Jan I finished off liking the few of yours I hadn't got previously from the tag line as well.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## liam.judge

Caught up.


----------



## Carry Lada

New release to tag:

http://www.amazon.com/A-Very-Ugly-Story-ebook/dp/B00AGXN7II/

Thank you very much! 

Happy Holidays!


----------



## psychotick

Hi Carry,

I gave your story a very ugly like and its first tag - short story. You should think up some more.

http://www.amazon.com/Days-Light-Shadow-ebook/dp/B00ACMMJV4/ref=la_B004ZTK03E_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1354498131&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Pawn-ebook/dp/B0076C7TM2/ref=la_B004ZTK03E_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1354498167&sr=1-6

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Carry Lada

> I gave your story a very ugly like


Ha! Ha! Ha! Thanks! 

I also gave you a very ugly like in return.


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up to here.


----------



## wolfrom

Caught up. Don't get used to it, KBers.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Carry Lada


----------



## J. Jack Bergeron

All caught up. Thanks for your tags and likes.

I'm supplying the tags for my new book so you can copy and paste it, please tag and like it:
ufos, humor, extraterrestrials, spiritualism, fantasy, science fiction, metaphysical phenomena, unexplained mysteries, ufo, aliens
GREETINGS EARTHLINGS My name is Appleton and I come from the Planet Reginta

For my already existing book, just use what ever tags are already there.
50,000 A.D. The Awakening


----------



## Melanie13

Caught up again.  Tagged:

psychotick
J. Jack Bergeron - new book
Author MMC
EMiller7
IB
Keith Blenman
KM Logan
Mcoorlim - new links
Jenna Bayley-Burke - new book
Carry Lada

Thanks for all the tags and likes back!  Cheers!


----------



## Carry Lada

Thanks! 

I have reciprocated. 

Hope you are having a great day!


----------



## psychotick

Hi Melanie,

Have done yours from your tag line in turn.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again. Once again, for any newbies out there, here are preferred tags for my two contemporaries.

_Nobody's Perfect_: http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC#tags
Tags: relationship, relationships, 24, sutherland, chick-lit, contemporary, long distance relationship, soccer mom, actor, dana hayes

_Fool Me Once:_ http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2/
Tags: long-distance relationship, aspergers, soccer camp, hollywood, actor, dana hayes, soccer mom, contemporary, relationship

The two Timekeepers novels can keep the tags they already have.

Thank you, all!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged everything and everyone new!

-------------

Here's mine for the newbies:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia
The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia


----------



## Brenda Coulter

Click link. Scroll down. Tag. Click next link. Scroll down. Tag. Click next link . . .

I'm sure my index finger is going to blister, but never mind that. Hope you all get some benefit out of this!

Here's the book I'd liked to have tagged: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0086WXN3U/

Most of the tags on my page are pretty good, so just hit 'em all, okay? And THANK YOU!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

J. Jack Bergeron
Brenda Coulter


----------



## Brenda Coulter

Many thanks, Liam!

I didn't remember tagging yours, so I just clicked over and got "failed to save". Maybe that means I tagged it already? Anyway, cheers!


----------



## Amyshojai

Brenda Coulter, got all your books liked & tagged. All caught up to here!


----------



## Brenda Coulter

Thank you, Amy. I went back to tag the rest of yours (I did so many people's books earlier this morning that I had to limit the action to one title each), but I am still getting the "not saved" message. Is that something Amazon does when you've tagged too many books in a short period of time?


----------



## Amyshojai

Brenda, I also had that happen for about a week or so--and then my "tagging" finally came back. A number of folks in this thread have experienced it and amazon says it's something to do with what they're doing...magical amazon fiddling. *shrug* You can probably still "like" books, though until tagging comes back.


----------



## Janet Michelson

Here's mine. There were a few that did not allow me to Like. I Liked and tagged: Brenda, RR, MG, Jena, KM, Jenna, Greg, Marquita, Chris, Amy, Ethan, Irving, Bryan, Alivia, DA, Terah, Lina.

http://www.amazon.com/Chew-Food-Chain-Train-ebook/dp/B00AD95GWU


----------



## Amyshojai

Janet Michelson, got your book, welcome to the thread! All caught up to here.


----------



## R R Vaz

Liked and tagged:

50,000 A.D. The Awakening, Her Minnesota Man, Chew Chew the Food Chain Train (such an endearing title ^_^),

The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia, Nobody's Perfect, The ABC'S of Freezer Cooking, Days Of Light And Shadow.

Still haven't got many likes and tag relevancy. A few would be very welcome. Relevant tags are already here:

http://www.amazon.com/Visions-Gaea-Ascension-Part-ebook/dp/B00A1R330G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1354648721&sr=8-1&keywords=visions+of+gaea

Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

R R Vaz, tagged and liked.


----------



## R R Vaz

Amyshojai said:


> R R Vaz, tagged and liked.


Thank you so much Amy.
I've just realized that people will only tag the first 10 tags, but the one that is really relevant to my story is young adult science fiction, and that one doesn't show in the top 10. I'm shortening my tag list to 10, so whoever tags next, could you please ignore "evolution" and "nanotechnology" and tag instead "young adult science fiction" and "speculative fiction"? They're inside the "see all 12 tags..."

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Brenda Coulter

Sorry, everyone. I just tried again, and again got "failed to save." Maybe tomorrow? 

In the meantime, thanks again to everyone who tagged HER MINNESOTA MAN. You people are the best.


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

Brenda, Janet, got you liked and tagged.

http://www.amazon.com/Days-Light-Shadow-ebook/dp/B00ACMMJV4/ref=la_B004ZTK03E_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1354662778&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Pawn-ebook/dp/B0076C7TM2/ref=la_B004ZTK03E_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1354662849&sr=1-6

http://www.amazon.com/Wizard-At-Law-Call-ebook/dp/B005L76S3K/ref=la_B004ZTK03E_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1354662882&sr=1-9

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Guest

I STILL can't tag but I liked everyone's books up to here... I'd like some tags (and likes if possible) for my newer ones please.

Scar Maps - romantic fantasy, fantasy romance, heroine, female warrior, warrioress, sword and sorcery, heroic fantasy, epic heroes, love story, Rose, Iron Flower

Gothic Warrior and the Dark Man - urban fantasy, contemporary fantasy, heroine, female warrior, warrioress, heroic fantasy, fighting, action, adventure, Freya Blackstar

For Last Minute Replacement just check all the tags already there except for MM (misspelling of MMA lol).


----------



## Tess St John

UGH...Now I can't tag!!!  Do we know why this is happening Yes, I've been living in a cave trying to complete my next release...


----------



## EC Richard

Any help with my newest book, episode 3 of the "The Six" would be much appreciate!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AI5ETOU

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LarryWilmot

Hi folks,

I'm working my way through the past few pages. Please could you help me with my latest Disney Book.

Thanks so much.

Cheers Larry.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AH6TG9I


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Wolfrom x2
Jan x4
Brenda x5
Chew Chew
Visions
Glutton x2
EC x3
Larry x3


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

EC Richard, Larry, Glutton, I likedand tagged you all. Tess your tags didn't come up but I liked you.

http://www.amazon.com/Days-Light-Shadow-ebook/dp/B00ACMMJV4/ref=la_B004ZTK03E_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1354699386&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Pawn-ebook/dp/B0076C7TM2/ref=la_B004ZTK03E_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1354699447&sr=1-6

http://www.amazon.com/Wizard-At-Law-Call-ebook/dp/B005L76S3K/ref=la_B004ZTK03E_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1354699484&sr=1-9

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Rayna Corday

Hey guys, liked and tagged the following (including from signatures): Greg, K.M. Logan, Amy Shojai, Amy Martin, Mcoorlim, Carry, Melanie, j.jack, Quiss, Grace, whatdanwrote, Author MMC, JenaH, IB, Tess, martyinmaui, Steven P, bryanhealey, wansit, MG.Scarsbrook, MA Granovsky, Liam, Adam... Whew! I'll do some more later on.

Here's five of mine; just check them as-is:

http://www.amazon.com/Beautiful-Assistant-Billionaires-Romance-ebook/dp/B00ADRTUAG

http://www.amazon.com/Taken-Tuskmen-Breeding-Erotica-ebook/dp/B00A6CCDSY

http://www.amazon.com/Glory-Hole-Junkies-ebook/dp/B009JQRGXA

http://www.amazon.com/Captive-Lust-Queen-Tuskmen-ebook/dp/B00AGY211Q

http://www.amazon.com/Voyage-Lover-Queen-Tuskmen-ebook/dp/B00AHGWTVU

Thanks.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED & LIKED:

Janet Michelson
R R Vaz
glutton
EC Richard
LarryWilmot
Rayna Corday 

Brenda Coulter: no prob. thanks


----------



## Set Sytes

Here is mine 

US:

http://www.amazon.com/An-Adventure-Unparalleled-Importance-ebook/dp/B00AGODESK/

and UK:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/An-Adventure-Unparalleled-Importance-ebook/dp/B00AGODESK/

Thank you! Fantasy, dark fantasy and adventure are my top tagging choices but all of them there are good  I am going to chug through the last 7 pages of tagging requests now!


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks, psychotick... I had already tagged all your books!

I still can't tag this morning...yamma!


----------



## Brenda Coulter

I'm sorry, friends, but Amazon's still not allowing me to tag. Again, I wonder if they're putting brakes on people who have done "excessive" tagging.

Well. I was able to help a bunch of you before I was shut out. And I'm deeply grateful to those who were able to tag my book.

But I've been wondering about something else: How does "liking" a book page help authors? I thought it was simply a way for me to tell Amazon what kinds of books I want to see more of. Do you people know otherwise?


----------



## thedragonchild "L&#039;Poni Baldwin"

Hi~~~! I'd love tags on my space dragon anthology! Despite the reviews, it is struggling and I believe tags is the reason why. Tagging wise, I have a lot of catching up to do 

(Removed. I'd like the tags to occur naturally from now on).

*The tags:* "Space Dragons," "Alien Dragons," "Dragons," "Cicadas," "short stories," "poetry," "dragon romance," "science fiction," "apocalypse," "dystopian," "anime" "intelligent sf" "young adult" "cicada book" "african-american fiction" "anthology" "paranormal romance" "manga" and any other tag on there.

Because my book takes place in Italy, I'd also love some tags on it's Amazon Italia page:


----------



## thedragonchild "L&#039;Poni Baldwin"

Brenda Coulter said:


> I'm sorry, friends, but Amazon's still not allowing me to tag. Again, I wonder if they're putting brakes on people who have done "excessive" tagging.
> 
> Well. I was able to help a bunch of you before I was shut out. And I'm deeply grateful to those who were able to tag my book.
> 
> But I've been wondering about something else: How does "liking" a book page help authors? I thought it was simply a way for me to tell Amazon what kinds of books I want to see more of. Do you people know otherwise?


i'd also love to know how "likes" affect the book. I think the likes are like recommendations...i think.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Please tag and like my books - the .com links are in my signature.

Thanks, I've liked the last three pages and working backwards.

Edit, some tags:

Amsterdam, assassin, vespa, murder, blind, katana, Yakuza, Japanese, suspense


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Greetings everyone!

I still cannot tag.  I contacted Amazon yesterday morning and they said they'd fix it.  

But....I still can't tag.


----------



## Jena H

I'm all caught up. Luckily I can still tag (knock wood!).

*AmsterdamAssassin,* the tags on your books don't seem to match the description, so I didn't copy them. You should probably put some suggested tags in your post so we can copy/paste them.

My paperback doesn't get a lot of attention, and since we can't tag paperbacks (that I know of) perhaps it can get some "like" love. 
http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Revolutionary-J-Y-Harris/dp/1469933314/

thanks.


----------



## psychotick

Hi Guys,

Scott, Rayna I managed to like your books but tags aren't working for me at the moment - not sure whether it's my dial up, Amazon, or the thunder and lightning outside. I'll come back later and try to finish the job.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Rick Chesler

Aloha all,

I have a new release out this week and could really use the help with Amazon tags and Likes. Ready to return the favor.

SOLAR ISLAND
http://www.amazon.com/Solar-Island-Shores-Thriller-ebook/dp/B00AHZ2LQO/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1354671986&sr=1-1&keywords=solar+island

Many thanks.


----------



## psychotick

Hi Guys,

Things are starting to work again - now that the thunder, lightning and tornadoes have ended - I just love summer in Rotorua!

I got you Peter and Poni - but Poni your book set up is weird. There's no like button, not much of anything, and you have way too many tags - but I got as many of them as I could. Rick I got your books as well.

http://www.amazon.com/Days-Light-Shadow-ebook/dp/B00ACMMJV4/ref=la_B004ZTK03E_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1354777868&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Pawn-ebook/dp/B0076C7TM2/ref=la_B004ZTK03E_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1354777902&sr=1-6

http://www.amazon.com/Wizard-At-Law-Call-ebook/dp/B005L76S3K/ref=la_B004ZTK03E_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1354777902&sr=1-8

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Jena, thanks, I have added some tags to my post.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED/LIKED:

Peter Setters
AmsterdamAssassin
Rick Chesler

& caught up with all others.


----------



## Caddy

PLEASE DO NOT TAG THE BOOKS IN MY SIGNATURE. ONLY TAG WHAT I REQUEST BELOW

The fourth book of "The Gastien Series" is out. Please use the link and tags I lists below. LIkes would also be appreciated. *Please highlight the tags listed, then right click and choose "copy" making sure that you do not lose any of the lst few letters of it when you hit paste. Go to the page, hit "like" if you wish, and then type tt . Then right click and choose "paste" the tags you copied should show up.*.

http://www.amazon.com/Giselle-Keeper-Gastien-Series-ebook/dp/B00A3GSNVO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1352495041&sr=8-1&keywords=giselle%3A+Keeper

Tags: American historical fiction,Caddy Rowland,drama,early twentieth century,family drama,family saga,gastien,love story,gay coming of age,historical drama,historical fiction,historical saga,New York,nineteenth century,series

Amazon has not been allowing me to tag, but I have tagged faithfully for over a year, so please tag me now and when I can I will start tagging again. I don't know why they don't stick right now.

Once again, please do not click on any other tags for any of my other books. Thank you.


----------



## Caddy

PLEASE HELP!

Some asshat added derogatory tags to Giselle. They must be a homophobe. Amazon is not only disallowing my tags to stick for other's book, I can't vote down tags on my page. PLEASE vote down the following to help me out!:

dirty sanchez, fudge tunnel, gay coming o, historical romance (not derogatory, but not a historical romance), and sloppy rim jobs

[urlhttp://www.amazon.com/Giselle-Keeper-Gastien-Series-ebook/dp/B00A3GSNVO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1352495041&sr=8-1&keywords=giselle%3A+Keeper
][/url]

Gotta love assholians, don't you?


----------



## Amyshojai

Caddy, downvoted the bad tags. Liked and tagged and caught up to here!


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Caddy, I've done my best to tag, but I couldn't tag more than 15, hope it all works out for you.


----------



## cekilgore

Catching up 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B009UFHA0O/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks all!


----------



## psychotick

Hi Guys,

Caddy got you liked and tagged. All those negative tags are in the negatives by the way. CE tagged your book but there was no like button. There was a lot missing from the normal book page, don't know if this is intentional or not.

http://www.amazon.com/Days-Light-Shadow-ebook/dp/B00ACMMJV4/ref=la_B004ZTK03E_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1354821254&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Pawn-ebook/dp/B0076C7TM2/ref=la_B004ZTK03E_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1354821254&sr=1-6

http://www.amazon.com/Maverick-ebook/dp/B004XW6GHM/ref=la_B004ZTK03E_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1354821254&sr=1-3

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Set Sytes

Caught up again! 

US:

http://www.amazon.com/An-Adventure-Unparalleled-Importance-ebook/dp/B00AGODESK/

and UK:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/An-Adventure-Unparalleled-Importance-ebook/dp/B00AGODESK/

Is there a definitive answer on if liking an author page does anything and if so what exactly? I haven't seen an official response, just people assuming it wouldn't hurt to try. Does it change my recommendations?


----------



## R R Vaz

Caught up.

I'm shortening my tag list to 10. Please ignore "evolution";"nanotechnology";"young adult";"young-adult scifi" and tag instead "young adult science fiction" and "speculative fiction". The tags are already there so you don't need to write them.

US: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B00A1R330G/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thank you in advance!


----------



## psychotick

Hi Dannika,

Gotcha book.

http://www.amazon.com/Days-Light-Shadow-ebook/dp/B00ACMMJV4/ref=la_B004ZTK03E_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1354884866&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/All-Stars-Grave-ebook/dp/B0069PH8LY/ref=la_B004ZTK03E_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1354884866&sr=1-4

http://www.amazon.com/The-End-ebook/dp/B004ZXVYDU/ref=la_B004ZTK03E_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1354884866&sr=1-9

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## liam.judge

Caddy: I voted down the unwanted tags


----------



## liam.judge

Here is my link for anyone new:

http://amzn.to/TJnjMw


----------



## Quiss

Tag the Canadian 

http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B009QAIRT6


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Rayna x5
Unparalleled
Dragnochild x5
Amsterdam x2
DDark x4


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up to here.


----------



## wolfrom

Whew. Downvoted any mention of "fudge", added some Canadian tags, liked and tagged as instructed...

Caught up.

Oh, and here's my sad and lonely ebook: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B00AEW4ZLE/

Thanks!


----------



## martyinmaui

Happy Friday everyone ... for those of us who are still unable to tag I wanted to give you an update. That's right, I made it my mission to find out exactly what was happening so I've continued to bug Amazon. Here is the latest message I received just this morning re tagging.

"I'm sorry for any misunderstanding regarding our Tags feature. We are phasing this feature out as it wasn't as popular as it had been in the past. However, some people may still see it available until it is completely removed from the system and the entire site."

So, there you have it ... Amazon is planning to phase tagging out. Over what period of time I dunno - but this was the third email I received with the same info, so I guess we can take it as being as close to the truth as we're likely to get right now. I've seen questions about tagging in other threads so I'm going to post a separate message with more info from Amazon, but wanted to drop in here first.


----------



## Set Sytes

1128 pages of wasted time?


----------



## Rayna Corday

Sucks about the end of tagging, if true. 

But the Likes still work, so I'll keep doing those for folks...

http://www.amazon.com/Beautiful-Assistant-Billionaires-Romance-ebook/dp/B00ADRTUAG

http://www.amazon.com/Captive-Lust-Queen-Tuskmen-ebook/dp/B00AGY211Q


----------



## Jena H

All caught up again. So rumor has it that tags will be discontinued..... but for the sake of the Likes, I'll stick here for now. I'm also including my paperback for the same purpose.

http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Revolutionary-J-Y-Harris/dp/1469933314/

Thanks, all.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I likewise investigated my inability to tag and was told this.



> The original idea of Tags was to allow customers to tag items they were considering buying (for example, tagging items for a specific person as a gift), tagging products that they have purchased for later recommendations and tagging products to suggest better organization of them for Amazon. Over time Amazon has introduced new features that have replaced the TAGS functionality, including Wish Lists, Customer Reviews and Recommendations. Since the introduction of those features the usage of Tags, and therefore their value to our customers, has declined. We have removed TAGS in favor of the replacement features. Tags that you created are still available under Your Profile page.


And so it goes...


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Quiss


----------



## JenniferShirk

Hi, all!

I'm all caught up from pg 1123. 

*I have a new release finally!*

I would love some tags or at least some LIKES. 

http://www.amazon.com/Kissing-Kendall-Maritime-City-ebook/dp/B00AKQTJ6U/ref=la_B002BM4L8M_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1355008574&sr=1-4

Thanks!!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you liked and tagged...and all caught up.

Heading out for a book discussion on my thriller, woot! Got a cake with the book cover on it, and everything. *s*


----------



## JenniferShirk

Amyshojai said:


> Heading out for a book discussion on my thriller, woot! Got a cake with the book cover on it, and everything. *s*


Nice! Have fun!


----------



## Pauline Creeden

PHEW!!!!

Took a while, but caught up to here - and I won't take such a long hiatus next time. Not. worth. it.

Thanks for being awesome and tagging me back!

Especially the latest one:


----------



## Amyshojai

Hosanna, got you tagged and liked. JenniferShirk, thanks--it was a lot of fun. Had a cake with the book cover on it, and lots of great comments and discussion.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

JenniferShirk
Hosanna


----------



## James Lauren

Caught up again, after a fashion! Started back on page 1123 taggng an liking everything. As I hit 1127 I started to get the "failed to save" message, but only on .com, The UK site is still accepting tags (from me at least).

Seems a real shame that Amazon are abandoning the "likes" tab. They've stopped us publicising our work outside the "author areas" and now we won't be able to raise its profile this way either. Anyone would think that they are trying to kill indie ebooks. 

Wonder if it's anything to do with the increasing number of big name / known authors now releasing their work as ebooks (and at stupidly high prices too)?

Anyway, would really appreciate tags that anyone is able to do and likes on my three books, as below:-

*Ephemeral Whispers*

US Kindle - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009F1GIZ6
US Print - http://www.amazon.com/dp/1480061425
UK Kindle - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009F1GIZ6
UK Print - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1480061425

Tags:
scifi, kindle, anthology, cyberpunk, alien invasion, futuristic, experiments, military science fiction, aliens, space, horror, fantasy, short story, short fiction, science fiction

++++++++++++++++++++

*Burn in Starlight*

US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008LZLJMO
UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008LZLJMO

Tags:
science fiction, space, short story, lesbian, erotica, vampire, kindle, kindle book, scifi, sex, erotic, strong female, sci-fi, star ships

++++++++++++++++++++

*I Be Done Seen*

US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008A07Z4Q
UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008A07Z4Q

Tags:
humour, fantasy, contemporary, hunters, flying elephants, elephants, short story, indie, sci-fi, science fiction

Many thanks folks,

James


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again, for whatever it's worth these days.

Steve Vernon, the first Flash Virus cover in your signature opens the Shotgun Christmas book.

Thanks, all.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with all the new people!

----------------------

For anyone new, I'd appreciate tags/likes on all these, thanks!

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia
The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia


----------



## JenniferRenee

Sounds like Amazon is doing away with the "tag" and "like" function, but I went ahead and caught up and tagged everyone. Guess it doesn't hurt to still do this process until they're really gone! Thanks for any supporting (tagging or liking).

The Baker's Man


----------



## Guest

I heard about them getting rid of tags, but nothing about likes? Anyway I liked everything since my last post up to here, would appreciate some likes for the stuff in my sig back.


----------



## Amyshojai

Glutton, got you liked and tagged. All caught up.


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Caught up to here!

Thanks for the mutual Tags & Likes!


----------



## liam.judge

JenniferRenee: The link you posted isn't working. Can you repost it and i will tag and like your book for you?


----------



## JenniferShirk

liam.judge said:


> JenniferRenee: The link you posted isn't working. Can you repost it and i will tag and like your book for you?


I was just going to say that.


----------



## Janet Michelson

bryanhealey said:


> Just got caught up.
> 
> My works:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Shattered-Wings-Bryan-Healey/dp/1456398350/
> http://www.amazon.com/Void-Bryan-Healey/dp/1463507887/
> http://www.amazon.com/Bryans-Brain-Vol-Bryan-Healey/dp/145639827X/
> http://www.amazon.com/Line-Blurred-Bryan-Healey/dp/1453690832/
> http://www.amazon.com/Into-Ashes-1-Bryan-Healey/dp/1480212016/
> http://www.amazon.com/The-City-ebook/dp/B009YCOLAK/
> http://www.amazon.com/Devotion-ebook/dp/B0082OVS7U/
> http://www.amazon.com/Alestha-ebook/dp/B007XTYVKG/


No tags


----------



## Janet Michelson

Tagged: Rick C, Larry w, James L, Regan W, Peter S, CE K, EC R, Marie S, Keith B, Billy W, Jennifer S.

Here's mine again. http://www.amazon.com/Chew-Food-Chain-Train-ebook/dp/B00AD95GWU


----------



## psychotick

Hi Guys,

Caught up again with everyone I haven't got before on the page save The Bakers Man - the link doesn't seem to work for me.

http://www.amazon.com/Days-Light-Shadow-ebook/dp/B00ACMMJV4/ref=la_B004ZTK03E_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1355224399&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Pawn-ebook/dp/B0076C7TM2/ref=la_B004ZTK03E_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1355224430&sr=1-6

http://www.amazon.com/All-Stars-Grave-ebook/dp/B0069PH8LY/ref=la_B004ZTK03E_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1355224430&sr=1-4

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## JuanEchenique

Ok, Lot's of tagging and liking to do. Hope it helps you!

http://amzn.com/B00ALKJ67M

Best!


----------



## liam.judge

JuanEchenique: what tags do you want added for your book?


----------



## JuanEchenique

Aw!

Humor, Lies & Deception would be fine, thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

Juan, got you tagged.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Kissing Kendall
Hosanna x7
James x3
Baker's Man
Liar's Handbook


----------



## amgrey

Taged/liked: swcleveland, Janet Michelson, psychotick, JuanEchenique, liam.judge

My book:

Done In a 20 Minutes (cookbook)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AJZQZF0

On free promotion today and tommorow.


----------



## Amyshojai

Amgrey, got your book liked and tagged. Caught up to here!


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.


----------



## StephanieKeyes

Hello,
I'm new to the boards and have recently seen the value in tagging as well! I would love some tags on my book, The Star Child. In turn, I'll start working through this massive list of other authors!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Star-Child-Series-ebook/dp/B009DW0I4O


----------



## Rayna Corday

Catching up!

http://www.amazon.com/Beautiful-Assistant-Billionaires-Romance-ebook/dp/B00ADRTUAG

http://www.amazon.com/Bredator-Breeding-Erotica-Parody-ebook/dp/B009UD3L8G


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up to here.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

JuanEchenique
amgrey
StephanieKeyes


----------



## R R Vaz

Caught up.

Here's mine. Please ignore "evolution" and "nanotechnology" and tag instead "young adult science fiction" and "speculative fiction". The tags are already there so you don't need to write them.

Thank you for all the tags guys! Happy writing. 

US: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B00A1R330G/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


----------



## JenniferShirk

All caught up here.

Thanks for tagging/liking my new release: http://www.amazon.com/Kissing-Kendall-Maritime-City-ebook/dp/B00AKQTJ6U/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355343181&sr=1-1&keywords=kissing+kendall

Stephanie: cool cover!!!


----------



## Carolyn Evans-Dean

I'm back!! This time with a new novel that is sorely in need of some tagging love and lovely LIKES! If you've tagged my books before, then you need only tag the new one in bothe ebook and paperback formats. My tags are below:

christian chick lit, bystander, murder mystery, disapearance mystery, relationship novel, afterlife, heaven

I haven't yet added the new book to my signature but you'll find links below:

http://www.amazon.com/Slice-Heaven-Carolyn-Evans-Dean/dp/1477634134/ref=la_B006UMXYWI_1_3_title_0_main?ie=UTF8&qid=1355363910&sr=1-3

http://www.amazon.com/A-Slice-of-Heaven-ebook/dp/B00AM46M6A/ref=la_B006UMXYWI_1_3_title_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1355364243&sr=1-3

Thanks in advance! I've got a lot of catching up to do...

Edited to add: Whoa! There are a lot of books that don't have the ability to accept tags anymore!Are they goinhg to replace the rating system or just eliminate it entirely?


----------



## nicola.palmer

Morning! Working steadily through the list - some likes and tags for this little book would be wonderful. Thank you! 
http://www.amazon.com/One-Strange-Christmas-ebook/dp/B00A4EWS4S


----------



## JenniferShirk

Got Carolyn and Nicola. 

All caught up again.

http://www.amazon.com/Kissing-Kendall-Maritime-City-ebook/dp/B00AKQTJ6U <--my new one

Thanks, everyone!!!


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Done in 20
Starchild
Carolyn x 3
Nocola x 4


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up to here with all the new ones.


----------



## Jena H

I'm all caught up. I have a new one that just went live, and would appreciate some tag-love (while we can still do it).

Thanks, all. 

Tags:
caper, criminal, flirt, fun read, girl, heist, novella, pickpocket, thief, urban

http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/


----------



## Pauline Creeden

:/ I just tried to tag on three different computers and keep getting "Failed to tag, please retry."

Anyone else having this prob?


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

Liked and tagged Nicola, Juan, Amgrey, Jena, Stephanie and Carolyn.

http://www.amazon.com/Days-Light-Shadow-ebook/dp/B00ACMMJV4/ref=la_B004ZTK03E_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1355470968&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Pawn-ebook/dp/B0076C7TM2/ref=la_B004ZTK03E_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1355471002&sr=1-6

http://www.amazon.com/Wizard-At-Law-Call-ebook/dp/B005L76S3K/ref=la_B004ZTK03E_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1355471002&sr=1-7

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## liam.judge

Hosanna: I haven't had any problems with tagging but i know a lot of others who have had problems with it lately.

Caught up with tagging all the new releases.


----------



## EC Richard

http://www.amazon.com/The-Six-Episodes-1-3-ebook/dp/B00AKYRTUA/ 
This is my Episodes 1-3 compilation. Thank you in advance!!!!!


----------



## psychotick

Hi EC,

Got you. You do realise that one of your tags is 'compilation'?

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Keith Blenman

Oooh. Looks like I have some catching up to do.


----------



## Carry Lada

Just released: (Please tag)

http://www.amazon.com/Curious-Jim-ebook/dp/B00AOFZY3O/

Thanks.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Rayna Corday

Got everyone on this page. Seems I can still tag okay in the US store, but I've started having trouble on some of the overseas stores, like DE and FR...

New Release!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ANYARII


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

EC Richard
Keith Blenman
Carry Lada
Rayna Corday


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up to here.


----------



## amgrey

Taged/liked: Amyshojai x2, Jena H x2, Rayna Corday x2, JenniferShirk, R R Vaz, Carolyn Evans-Dean, nicola.palmer, psychotick, Jena H, swcleveland, Hosanna, EC Richard, Keith Blenman

My book:

Done In a 20 Minutes (cookbook)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AJZQZF0

On free promotion today and tommorow.

And also:
Easy Pasta Book http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009NMLI2U
Vegetables http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008XZFRIE


----------



## psychotick

Hi Guys,

All caught up again.

http://www.amazon.com/Days-Light-Shadow-ebook/dp/B00ACMMJV4/ref=la_B004ZTK03E_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1355598452&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-ebook/dp/B0054D1IP4/ref=la_B004ZTK03E_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1355598487&sr=1-5

http://www.amazon.com/The-End-ebook/dp/B004ZXVYDU/ref=la_B004ZTK03E_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1355598487&sr=1-9

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again. Thanks.

Most recent release, for those who haven't caught it yet.
http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/

TAGS: caper, criminal, flirt, fun read, girl, heist, novella, pickpocket, thief, urban, leverage


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Caught up -

Likes and Tags on my newest one, please:


Tags: Fairy, Fairytale, Steampunk, YA, Tragedy, Short Story, Armored Hearts, The Earth Painter

Thanks!


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

Winter Fae liked and tagged.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got Winter Fae and all caught up.


----------



## Jimmy

Please, can you tag my kindle book? Thank you...

http://amzn.to/UK10nI


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

amgrey
Hosanna
Jimmy


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hosanna said:


> :/ I just tried to tag on three different computers and keep getting "Failed to tag, please retry."
> 
> Anyone else having this prob?


Hey, Hosanna. A lot of people are in that position - including me. According to the folks at Amazon they are slowly phasing out tagging - so eventually we ALL might not be able to tag.


----------



## Guest

Liked everything since my last post, although I can't tag... would like some likes in return for the stuff in my sig, especially 'Scar Maps'.


----------



## JenniferShirk

All caught up again.

I still am able to tag, so I am. 

http://www.amazon.com/Kissing-Kendall-Maritime-City-ebook/dp/B00AKQTJ6U/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355704492&sr=1-1&keywords=kissing+kendall

Thanks, everyone! I appreciate the likes or tags.


----------



## liam.judge

Caught up.


----------



## JuanEchenique

All caught up! Done in 1hr or so!


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Thanks so much for the Likes and Tags on my new book! 

Caught up to here!


----------



## iksanivica

Caught up.

my 2 books

McRecipes 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AOD83Z2

Free Kindle Books
 [URL=http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A3DY0AU]http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A3DY0AU [/url]


----------



## Jena H

Caught up to here.


----------



## psychotick

hi guys,

Caught up again.

http://www.amazon.com/Days-Light-Shadow-ebook/dp/B00ACMMJV4/ref=la_B004ZTK03E_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1355792162&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Pawn-ebook/dp/B0076C7TM2/ref=la_B004ZTK03E_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1355792201&sr=1-6

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Hi everyone.

I absolutely cannot tag. 

If anyone can do me this favor, I'd sure appreciate it.

Just add this one tag for _Younger Next Decade_ and then subsequent folks would be able to tag it. *advice* http://amzn.to/sjJeEL

I'm humming to the tune of "all I want for Christmas is to click a little tag......" _Please Ammy....._


----------



## liam.judge

Caught up.

Doctor Barbara: I added the advice tag to your book.


----------



## Guest

Hi everybody,

I have to admit (sadly) that this is the first I have heard about this whole tagging thing.  When I was at school tagging was done with a can of spray paint (not by me!) I have followed one of the links and have seen the little tick boxes for tagging, but is there a specific 'choice'?  I am happy to go back and tag as many of you as I can but could somebody please just give me a heads up of exactly what tags I should be attaching?  Is it all that show up?

Thanks guys.  Once I have done some tagging and liking for you guys, I'll put my books up too.

Michelle


----------



## Amyshojai

Dr Barbara, tagged "advice" for you.

Michellem, word on the amazon "street" is that soon they'll eliminate tags. *sigh* But here's how to do tagging quickly and efficiently.

Copy the "tags" from the thread here if folks list them specifically, and then go to the book page. Hit "tt" (the "t" key twice) which opens up the tag box. Copy the tags into the box from this thread (or copy/drag from those listed in the page), and save. All done! Makes it quick and easy. 

We generally request that new folks go back at least 3-5 pages and tag all the books in the siggy lines to catch all the "regulars" to this thread, and then check in every day or so to catch new books. Welcome to the tag-athon! And yes, I've been at this a while. *s*


----------



## Jonas Saul

Hello everyone! Merry Christmas and happy holidays to you all!

My new release is out and I'd love a batch of hits on those tags ... thanks!



Now, I'm off to catch up with all of your tags.

Jonas


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the new books.


----------



## Guest

nicola.palmer said:


> Morning! Working steadily through the list - some likes and tags for this little book would be wonderful. Thank you!
> http://www.amazon.com/One-Strange-Christmas-ebook/dp/B00A4EWS4S


Just tagged and liked everybody in the last five pages where I was able to. Some books didn't have the like option and/or tag option.
As a completely random extra, I am also from Warwick!


----------



## Guest

Whilst the tag option still appears to be available I would appreciate likes and tags for the following links please. I have caught up with the last five pages now

http://www.amazon.com/The-Loss-of-Deference-ebook/dp/B008LSHGT6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1355324842&sr=8-1#tags

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Loss-of-Deference-ebook/dp/B008LSHGT6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1355324842&sr=8-1#tags

kindle, kindle book, lending enabled, mystery, crime drama, fiction, medical thriller, suspence, thriller

Thank you!


----------



## Amyshojai

Michellem, got your US book tagged. I can't do the UK titles.


----------



## Vera R.

Finally caught up from the last several pages.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Thank you Liam.  Thank you Amy.

I feel like a kid in a corner; all left out.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hey Doc Barbara, I couldn't tag for about a week or so, and then it came back. Enjoy the break!


----------



## Pauline Creeden

All Caught Up - thanks for the tags back!


----------



## James Maxwell

Tagged!

Appreciate the tags back -

Enchantress - http://amzn.com/B0087HV5QQ


----------



## Guest

Amyshojai said:


> Michellem, got your US book tagged. I can't do the UK titles.


Thanks!
I have struggled with some UK ones too. Much appreciated
My powers of tagging appears to have been short lived, and now it failes each time. I have liked for each of you, and will re-attempt tagging later
Michelle


----------



## Rayna Corday

Caught up with everyone since my last post.


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up...and out of town, will catch ya later!


----------



## JenniferShirk

All caught up with the new ones too. (Just US though)

THANK YOU, everyone! 

http://www.amazon.com/Kissing-Kendall-Maritime-City-ebook/dp/B00AKQTJ6U/ref=la_B002BM4L8M_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1355921639&sr=1-4

http://www.amazon.com/Sunny-Days-Avalon-Romance-ebook/dp/B009QUPWVC/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1350330315&sr=1-3&keywords=jennifer+shirk


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

michellem
Jonas Saul (new book)
jamesmaxwell


----------



## Quiss

Hi

I just hit the button on my new book.

Would you please click on a few tags/likes ?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AQBDYD8


----------



## LeiaShaw

i got Quiss, liam, Juan, Hosana, Iksvanica, jena, psykotic, dr barbra, michelle, amoshy, jonas, vera, james, rayna, jennifer...

i desperately need likes and tags for my new book, the last one in my signature, The Dom on the Naughty List. Thanks!


----------



## wolfrom

_If tagging is wrong, I don't wanna be right._

Oh, I've caught up.

Here is mine: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B00AEW4ZLE/

It's on sale right now so I'm hoping every bit helps!


----------



## JenniferShirk

Got everyone.


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again, welcome to all the newcomers. For those who can't tag, I'm sure "likes" would be just as welcome (for both books and author pages). 

Before tagging ability erodes further, I'd like a little more attention for my newest novella:

http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/
caper, criminal, flirt, fun read, girl, heist, novella, pickpocket, thief, urban, leverage

Thanks, all.


----------



## MStewart10

Hello there,

All caught up with likes. Unfortunately, I can't tag anymore.

Please, I need some likes for my new book: http://www.amazon.com/De-Stress-Your-Life-Stress-Free-ebook/dp/B00AEB5E24/

Tomorrow (Friday) the book will be free, so pick it up if you want it.

Thanks,


----------



## Carry Lada

Just released: (Please tag) Also need some likes

http://www.amazon.com/Mommas-been-taken-cult-ebook/dp/B00AQPK3YW/

Thanks.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## swcleveland

My finger hurts.  That's what I get for taking a few days off!

All caught up (I think)


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged new books by:

Quiss 
LeiaShaw
wolfrom
MStewart10 

Carry Lada: what tags do you want added to your new book?


----------



## Carry Lada

funny
humor
short story
comedy

Thanks! liam


----------



## Amyshojai

Denise, got your US book tagged and liked. All caught up to here.


----------



## KaseyMichaels

Hello all. My first post here ... I'm willing to keep up with everyone's requests. Going down the page now ...

Requesting L&T's for these two:

http://www.amazon.com/Indiscreet-ebook/dp/B00APZQA
and
http://www.amazon.com/A-Masquerade-Moonlight-ebook/dp/B009CGO856

Tags: historical romance, regency romance

Thank you!
Author Kasey Michaels (her daughter-in-law filling in)


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Kasey, got you liked at tagged, welcome to the thread! I'm all caught up to here.


----------



## KaseyMichaels

Well, that was fun! I liked looking at all the covers.

Tagged and liked several pages of posts ...
Thanks all!
Kasey Michaels (d-i-l)


----------



## liam.judge

Carry Lada: no prob, i tagged & clicked the like button on it a moment ago.

Also tagged & liked books by:

Denise E. Templey
Bella Delatour
KaseyMichaels


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Caught up to here!

Thanks all!


----------



## Jena H

I'm caught up again.  Sad to see how our numbers have dwindled.    But I plan to be here for the duration.

I think there's a separate thread somewhere for "likes" or "author page likes" or something...  when this thread is officially done I might wander over there, if it's still active.

Meantime, back in a few days.


----------



## Rayna Corday

Caught up again.

I have a brand new release out, and I sure could use some Tags and Likes!

http://www.amazon.com/Beautiful-Lover-Billionaires-Romance-ebook/dp/B00ARN32MI

Thanks so much and have a great holiday.


----------



## wizard1231

Wow this thread is huge! Well, I'm in! 

Here are mine and I'll start working my way backwards. Thanks guys.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008QQ60BI
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008QQ60BI

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009DX4IRQ
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009DX4IRQ


----------



## Katie Salidas

Brand new series is complete and out! This set is a saucy little read! Please help like/tag. I'll go ahead and get started catching up. I'll admit, it's been a while so I have lot to catch up on. Thanks in advance!!

Submission Therapy
http://www.amazon.com/Submission-Therapy-Consummate-ebook/dp/B00A020MQK

Occupational Therapy
http://www.amazon.com/Occupational-Therapy-Consummate-ebook/dp/B00A8865LW

Immersion Therapy
http://www.amazon.com/Immersion-Therapy-Consummate-ebook/dp/B00AFNNZSQ

Consummate Therapy (Omnibus edition) 
http://www.amazon.com/Consummate-Therapy-ebook/dp/B00ARLCZFA


----------



## wizard1231

Huh...I'm about 5 pages in and I'm now getting a red "Failed Save" error on the tags. Is there a limit or something? I might have to pick this up tomorrow.


----------



## Amyshojai

It's late...caught up with many but need to recheck tomorrow.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED & LIKED:

Rayna Corday (new book)
wizard1231
Katie Salidas (new series of books)

wizard1231: I don't think there's a limit to how many books you can tag. A lot of people have had the same problem lately, with tags failing to save.


----------



## wizard1231

Well...I can "like" OK so for now I'll do that.


----------



## Carry Lada

Just released: (Please tag) Also need some likes

http://www.amazon.com/What-does-early-worm-ebook/dp/B00AS058VS/

Thanks. 

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Cary, got your new one--and all caught up.


----------



## Carry Lada

Thanks, Amyshojai and Bella Delatour

I liked everything in your signatures.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Guest

Caught up 'liking' everyone's stuff although I can't tag... like mine back please.


----------



## Carry Lada

Hi! Billy, I liked the books in your signature and your author page.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Guest

Carry Lada said:


> Hi! Billy, I liked the books in your signature and your author page.
> 
> Happy Holidays!


You too.


----------



## Stephen Penner

I still can't tag, which is incredibly frustrating. But I am liking and hoping to tag again soon.


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Hi Stephen - I was having trouble with tagging using Google Chrome, but switched to Explorer, and tagging ability came back!



thanks for the mutual tags everyone!


----------



## liam.judge

wizard1231 said:


> Well...I can "like" OK so for now I'll do that.


Thanks. I clicked Like on your book also.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED & LIKED:

Carry Lada (new book)
Bella Delatour (U.K. and U.S. tags) 

& caught up with all other tag/like requests.


----------



## Jamie Sedgwick

Hello, I've just published the latest in my "Tinkerer's Daughter" steampunk series and it could really use some tags.

This is the e-book link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AQR4RRY
and the paperback: http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Steam-3-Jamie-Sedgwick/dp/1481072099

and my preferred tags: science fiction, adventure, alternate history, fantasy, steampunk, hg wells, tinker s war, the tinkerer s daughter, blood steam, speculative fiction, kindle sci fi, kindle fantasy, kindle steampunk

Obviously the copy and paste method is the easiest, and fastest way. Thanks in advance. I'll go back five pages now and start getting caught up!


----------



## Carry Lada

Just released another: (Please tag) Also need some likes

http://www.amazon.com/Multicolored-Boogs-ebook/dp/B00ASA2YYW/

Thanks.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## 48209

Oh geez, I just bought 7 books tagging people *sigh* I should have waited for the Christmas Gift Cards!!!!

I have a new release, I'd love a few tag adds. Please don't tag the author names. I'm SUPER complimented by the reviewer who made the comparison, but I'd rather not confuse people looking for those Big Name Ladies. 

THANKS

http://www.amazon.com/The-Last-Single-Girl-ebook/dp/B00AQXSPZ8/ref=la_B005C0VSYA_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1356050091&sr=1-2


----------



## Carry Lada

Just released my first Bundle: (Please tag) Also need some likes

http://www.amazon.com/Very-Ugly-Stories-Bundle-ebook/dp/B00ASDCOBW

Thanks. 

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Jena H

Hosanna said:


> Hi Stephen - I was having trouble with tagging using Google Chrome, but switched to Explorer, and tagging ability came back!


That's interesting, I hope those who are having trouble can try that out. 

I'm caught up again. Merry Christmas, all!


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Nothing else to do today...so staying caught up!


Thanks for the mutual tags~


----------



## wizard1231

Hosanna said:


> Hi Stephen - I was having trouble with tagging using Google Chrome, but switched to Explorer, and tagging ability came back!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the mutual tags everyone!


I just tried that and I still could not tag.  It's frustrating that I can't help out.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED & LIKED:

Jamie Sedgwick (new eBook), (it's not letting me tag the paperback though)
Carry Lada (new book & book bundle)
Caitie Quinn (new book)


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the new ones. Jamie Sedgwick can't tag the paperback though.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

It is amazing how active this group is. Don't think I'll ever catch up from where I last left off.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Perses
The House
Kasey x2
Wizard x2
Katie x4
Early Worm
Caitie x2

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Caught up again.

Thanks for all the tags and likes.

Just popped out a new book and would appreciate tags and likes. Also appreciate likes for author page

Fire Plague

U.S.

http://amzn.com/B00ASRFJOC

Tags:

thriller,conspiracy thriller,crime thriller,crime,Robin Cook,michael crichton,mystery,suspense,action,mysteries,fiction,medical thriller,conspiracy,novel,crime fiction


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

E.L. MacRae (new book)


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones tagged, and caught up. Merry Christmas!


----------



## chiburple

Hi all!

I've tagged all the taggables from page 1129. Would appreciate tags for "History of the Timelaws"

US: http://www.amazon.com/History-of-the-Timelaws-ebook/dp/B00AO7IOBG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1356466387&sr=8-3&keywords=timelaws

UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/History-of-the-Timelaws-ebook/dp/B00AO7IOBG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1356466511&sr=8-3

In the interest of full disclosure I should mention that I tag only (no 'likes'). I hope that's okay.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## glc3

Hi pscp-janeway I have tagged your book / books. Would you please do the same for me thank you.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00961ICSQ



pscp_janeway said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I've tagged all the taggables from page 1129. Would appreciate tags for "History of the Timelaws"
> 
> US: http://www.amazon.com/History-of-the-Timelaws-ebook/dp/B00AO7IOBG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1356466387&sr=8-3&keywords=timelaws
> 
> UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/History-of-the-Timelaws-ebook/dp/B00AO7IOBG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1356466511&sr=8-3
> 
> In the interest of full disclosure I should mention that I tag only (no 'likes'). I hope that's okay.
> 
> Thanks everyone.


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up...again.


----------



## glc3

Hi Carry I have tagged your book / books. Would you please do the same for me thank you.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00961ICSQ



Carry Lada said:


> Just released: (Please tag) Also need some likes
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/What-does-early-worm-ebook/dp/B00AS058VS/
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Happy Holidays!


----------



## glc3

Hi Jamie I have tagged your book / books. Would you please do the same for me thank you.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00961ICSQ



Jamie Sedgwick said:


> Hello, I've just published the latest in my "Tinkerer's Daughter" steampunk series and it could really use some tags.
> 
> This is the e-book link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AQR4RRY
> and the paperback: http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Steam-3-Jamie-Sedgwick/dp/1481072099
> 
> and my preferred tags: science fiction, adventure, alternate history, fantasy, steampunk, hg wells, tinker s war, the tinkerer s daughter, blood steam, speculative fiction, kindle sci fi, kindle fantasy, kindle steampunk
> 
> Obviously the copy and paste method is the easiest, and fastest way. Thanks in advance. I'll go back five pages now and start getting caught up!


----------



## glc3

Hi Quiss I have tagged your book / books. Would you please do the same for me thank you.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00961ICSQ



Quiss said:


> Hi
> 
> I just hit the button on my new book.
> 
> Would you please click on a few tags/likes ?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AQBDYD8


----------



## glc3

Hi Caitie I have tagged your book / books. Would you please do the same for me thank you.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00961ICSQ



Caitie Quinn said:


> Oh geez, I just bought 7 books tagging people *sigh* I should have waited for the Christmas Gift Cards!!!!
> 
> I have a new release, I'd love a few tag adds. Please don't tag the author names. I'm SUPER complimented by the reviewer who made the comparison, but I'd rather not confuse people looking for those Big Name Ladies.
> 
> THANKS
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Last-Single-Girl-ebook/dp/B00AQXSPZ8/ref=la_B005C0VSYA_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1356050091&sr=1-2


----------



## glc3

Hi E.L. I have tagged your book / books. Would you please do the same for me thank you.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00961ICSQ



E.L. MacRae said:


> Caught up again.
> 
> Thanks for all the tags and likes.
> 
> Just popped out a new book and would appreciate tags and likes. Also appreciate likes for author page
> 
> Fire Plague
> 
> U.S.
> 
> http://amzn.com/B00ASRFJOC
> 
> Tags:
> 
> thriller,conspiracy thriller,crime thriller,crime,Robin Cook,michael crichton,mystery,suspense,action,mysteries,fiction,medical thriller,conspiracy,novel,crime fiction


----------



## glc3

Hi pscp-wolfrom I have tagged your book / books. Would you please do the same for me thank you.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00961ICSQ



wolfrom said:


> _If tagging is wrong, I don't wanna be right._
> 
> Oh, I've caught up.
> 
> Here is mine: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B00AEW4ZLE/
> 
> It's on sale right now so I'm hoping every bit helps!


----------



## glc3

Hi Jena I have tagged your book / books. Would you please do the same for me thank you.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00961ICSQ



Jena H said:


> Caught up again, welcome to all the newcomers. For those who can't tag, I'm sure "likes" would be just as welcome (for both books and author pages).
> 
> Before tagging ability erodes further, I'd like a little more attention for my newest novella:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/
> caper, criminal, flirt, fun read, girl, heist, novella, pickpocket, thief, urban, leverage
> 
> Thanks, all.


----------



## glc3

Hi KaseyMichaels I have tagged your book / books. Would you please do the same for me thank you.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00961ICSQ



KaseyMichaels said:


> Hello all. My first post here ... I'm willing to keep up with everyone's requests. Going down the page now ...
> 
> Requesting L&T's for these two:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Indiscreet-ebook/dp/B00APZQA
> and
> http://www.amazon.com/A-Masquerade-Moonlight-ebook/dp/B009CGO856
> 
> Tags: historical romance, regency romance
> 
> Thank you!
> Author Kasey Michaels (her daughter-in-law filling in)


----------



## Jena H

Caught up to everyone.  Congrats to those with new books (or new to the thread) ((or both)).


----------



## Rayna Corday

^ Jena H with the Combo Breaker!

I T&L'd everybody up to here...

So, I'm updating the covers, blurbs, etc to my first pen name's slow-as-molasses-selling Depravia Series.

First one:
http://www.amazon.com/Depravia-Prolapse-Judgment-Extreme-ebook/dp/B009EB5B0A

Tags and Likes would be much appreciated.


----------



## chiburple

Caught up


----------



## EC Richard

Thank you in advance!

The Six Episode 1
http://www.amazon.com/The-Six-Episode-1-ebook/dp/B009BA2GE8/ref=la_B00AF6DTJI_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1356501228&sr=1-4

The Six Episode 2
http://www.amazon.com/The-Six-Episode-2-ebook/dp/B00A4CHNLI/ref=la_B00AF6DTJI_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1356501228&sr=1-3

The Six Episode 3
http://www.amazon.com/The-Six-Episode-3-ebook/dp/B00AI5ETOU/ref=la_B00AF6DTJI_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1356501228&sr=1-2

The Six Episodes 1-3
http://www.amazon.com/The-Six-Episodes-1-3-ebook/dp/B00AKYRTUA/ref=la_B00AF6DTJI_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1356501228&sr=1-1

The Six Episode 4
http://www.amazon.com/The-Six-Episode-4-ebook/dp/B00ANEL1VK/ref=la_B00AF6DTJI_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1356501228&sr=1-5


----------



## psychotick

Hi guys,

Merry Christmas. All caught up again. Have a new book to be tagged and liked.

http://www.amazon.com/Genesis-ebook/dp/B00AT9U5E8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1356526844&sr=8-1&keywords=greg+curtis+kindle+genesis

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

pscp_janeway
Rayna Corday
EC Richard
psychotick


----------



## thedragonchild "L&#039;Poni Baldwin"

Hi~! I'm back again! D&C needs a tag! I will try and tag everyone else's stuff. 
The book: http://www.amazon.com/The-Society-Run-Collection-ebook/dp/tags-on-product/B006ZDQH0I/ref=tag_top_yt_edpp?page=1&ref=tag_top_yt_m_prev

The tags: dragons, alien dragons, cicadas, dragon romance, cicada book, african-american fiction, anthology, intelligent sf, anime, bwwm, science fiction, poetry, space dragons, dystopian, short stories


----------



## thedragonchild "L&#039;Poni Baldwin"

wizard1231 said:


> Wow this thread is huge! Well, I'm in!
> 
> Here are mine and I'll start working my way backwards. Thanks guys.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008QQ60BI
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008QQ60BI
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009DX4IRQ
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009DX4IRQ


I tagged yours. It looks awesome! I love the cover on the second book.


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Caught up to here!

Thanks for the mutual tags


----------



## thedragonchild "L&#039;Poni Baldwin"

I got up to page 1131 before I got the 'failed to save' error. I guess that's the end for me!


----------



## JenniferShirk

All caught up on the new ones.


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with all the new ones.


----------



## wizard1231

thedragonchild "L'Poni Baldwin" said:


> I tagged yours. It looks awesome! I love the cover on the second book.


Hey, thanks! 

You tricked me. I was starting to go on a liking spree and I clicked on your reply without reading it. I was very startled when my book popped up.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Fire Plague
Timelaws
Deadwar
Genesis
D&C


----------



## Carry Lada

Please tag: (free promotion, need more tags)

http://www.amazon.com/A-Very-Ugly-Story-ebook/dp/B00AGXN7II/

Thanks! 

Have a happy prosperous new year.


----------



## kspringer

Hey all,
Just starting to tag now. Starting from last page and working my way backward. Could you tag for me too?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AMO4GSQ


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the new ones, and kspringer...we recommend you just go back 4-5 pages to tag all the "regulars." Don't think anyone could cover ALL that are in the list!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

thedragonchild "L'Poni Baldwin"
Carry Lada
kspringer


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Caught the few newbies today - thanks for the mutual tags!


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again.


----------



## chiburple

Caught up too 

http://www.amazon.com/History-of-the-Timelaws-ebook/dp/B00AO7IOBG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1356710002&sr=8-2&keywords=timelaws


----------



## R R Vaz

Tagged the previous 20 pages. Still tagging the older ones.

Here's my sequel. It's still fresh, so tags and a few likes would be very welcome. 
They are already here. Just need to click on the boxes:

UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00ATV9B2I/

USA - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ATV9B2I/

Thanks and Happy New Year!


----------



## Amyshojai

RR Vaz got you tagged. All caught up!


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Caught up again. You folks are relentless 

Appreciate tags and likes...along with golf, siver and kisses from the ladies! (At my age that might be more valuable )

My books and preferred tags again:

http://amzn.com/B00ASRFJOC

Tags:

thriller,conspiracy thriller,crime thriller,crime,Robin Cook,michael crichton,mystery,suspense,action,mysteries,fiction,medical

thriller,conspiracy,crime fiction

http://amzn.com/B009ZW92WG

Tags:

thriller,crime thriller,crime,hostage,serial killer,fiction,mystery,suspense,matthew reilly,crime fiction,daniel silva,novel,suspense

thriller,action thriller,murder

http://amzn.com/B00A5VA44G

Tags:

political thriller,conspiracy,crime thriller,thriller,crime fiction,crime drama,murder mystery,action,fiction,agatha christie,brad

thor,dashiell hammett


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

R R Vaz


----------



## chiburple

Got you RR Vaz! 

Just so you know, the first post says you don't have to tag through every page, just the most recent 5. I'm sure everyone appreciates extra tags though!


----------



## Pauline Creeden

I caught up on the few that needed it


----------



## Dan Ionescu

Tagged 2 pages. Working on tagging the other 3.

I would really appreciate if you could tag or like this books for me:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AQ9FBWW/
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009DL5M5A/

Thank you!


----------



## Rayna Corday

Caught up with all the new books!


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up to here.


----------



## kjblaine

It's been a while so I caught up on the last few pages. 

Thanks for giving the books in my signature some tag love <3


----------



## Rayna Corday

kjblaine said:


> It's been a while so I caught up on the last few pages.
> 
> Thanks for giving the books in my signature some tag love <3


Tagged and liked your books, but I noticed you haven't added any tags for _Love, Politics_ and _Not on my Watch_?


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Dan Ionescu
kjblaine


----------



## liam.judge

Hi. Anyone new who want's to tag my book can do so at this link:

http://amzn.to/UhaqGn


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again. Rayna, one of the books in your signature (Breditor) isn't a link, so I couldn't get to it.

Here are the tags for my most recent one, It Takes a Thief. _(Please *don't* use any tags indicating "free," as the free run is now over.)_

caper, novella, fun read, urban, flirt, girl, pickpocket, criminal, thief, heist, leverage, contemporary, womens
http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y

Thanks, and happy New Year!


----------



## jcfantasywriter

Catching up.

Here's my latest Kindle Short: Soul Thief
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AQUTVP4

Tags:
horror, horror short story, horror story, supernatural, monster, mythical creatures, horror fiction, abandonment, kindle short, short story

Thanks for the tags and happy new year.


----------



## Fahid

I'm new to this and I never knew about its potential till now, going to tag as many as possible on this board

My novel:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AO6IQCO

Example of tags: magic, epic adventure, fantasy, adventure, action, dragons

can add things like: darklord, sorcerer, sword, deception, amnesia etc

Thanks for any who contribute 

Edit: Hopefully I didn't miss anyone  but I'm up to date with last five pages


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

jcfantasywriter (new book)
Fahid


----------



## Amyshojai

Tagged the new books and all caught up--HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Paparazzi
Visions of Gaea
Dan x2
KJ x3
Clutch
Soul Thief
Dark Prince


----------



## Pauline Creeden

cool - a few new ones for me 

Caught up to here - thanks for tagging me back!


----------



## natalievale

Hello! Newbie could use some tagging. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B00ARY1H24/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

gay erotic romance, gay fiction, gay paranormal, gay romance, hurt comfort, kindle book, m m, mm, mm romance, natalie vale, paranormal, short stories, supernatural

Thank you!


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Natalie, got your book tagged. Welcome to the thread! We recommend you go back 5 pages to catch up on tags with all the "regulars."

Happy 2013 everyone! All caught up.


----------



## Jena H

Caught up to here, including Natalie and Fahid, and jcfantasywriter's new book.

Here are the tags for my most recent one, It Takes a Thief. _(Please *don't* use any tags indicating "free," as the free run is now over.)_

caper, novella, fun read, urban, flirt, girl, pickpocket, criminal, thief, heist, leverage, contemporary, womens

http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y

Thank you.


----------



## natalievale

Amyshojai said:


> Hi Natalie, got your book tagged. Welcome to the thread! We recommend you go back 5 pages to catch up on tags with all the "regulars."
> 
> Happy 2013 everyone! All caught up.


I went back through page 1130. Thanks!


----------



## chiburple

caught up 

http://www.amazon.com/History-of-the-Timelaws-ebook/dp/B00AO7IOBG/


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

natalievale


----------



## Keith Blenman

Got through a few more. Is it weird that I always click the tags with the lowest numbers first and build my way up?


----------



## 60865

Tagging away ....
Would appreciate tagging mine as well.
Thanks,


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up to here.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED & LIKED:

rockstarlover
Lady_O


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again, and ready for the weekend!


----------



## Filipa Fonseca Silva Author

Hi everyone! Just got to KB.

I've just tagged away almost every book for the previous 5 pages. *What are the advantages of having my e-book tagged?* *I only have two tags, is it a disadvantage?*

I'm a portuguese published author getting familiar with kindle self publishing

Happy new year!

Filipa


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up to here. Filipa, the tags are supposed to describe the book and help folks who search for those keywords find our book.


----------



## Pauline Creeden

huh - surprising, I expected more listed - I caught the two I hadn't seen before.

Thanks for tagging the books in my signature!


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Caught up again. Thanks to all.

My books and preferred tags again:

http://amzn.com/B00ASRFJOC

Tags:

thriller,conspiracy thriller,crime thriller,crime,james rollins,david wood,mystery,suspense,action,mysteries,fiction,medical

thriller,conspiracy,crime fiction

http://amzn.com/B009ZW92WG

Tags:

thriller,crime thriller,crime,hostage,serial killer,fiction,mystery,suspense,clive cussler,crime fiction,jeremy robinson,novel,suspense

thriller,action thriller,murder

http://amzn.com/B00A5VA44G

Tags:

political thriller,conspiracy,crime thriller,thriller,crime fiction,crime drama,murder mystery,action,fiction,agatha christie,david l. golemon,steve alten


----------



## Quiss

This is a cool way to see what's new with everybody

www.amazon.com/dp/B00AQBDYD8


----------



## 60865

liam.judge said:


> TAGGED & LIKED:
> 
> rockstarlover
> Lady_O


thanks, merci, gracias !!!!


----------



## 60865

farrellclaire said:


> If anyone wants to tag:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003D7LUVA
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003B3O310
> 
> I've probably tagged most of you already but I'll go double check.


now you're up to 23 on the author's page ...


----------



## chiburple

Caught up to here 

http://www.amazon.com/History-of-the-Timelaws-ebook/dp/B00AO7IOBG/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1357416597&sr=1-1&keywords=timelaws


----------



## Guest

Liked everyone's stuff up to here, can't tag still. Would appreciate some likes also especially for my new books, and if possible some tags:

Seeds of Despair: contemporary fantasy, urban fantasy, paranormal, action, adventure, fighting, heroine, female warrior, warrioress, goth, Freya Blackstar

Iron Bloom: heroic fantasy, low fantasy, sword and sorcery, action, adventure, fighting, heroine, female warrior, warrioress, epic heroes, Rose, Iron Flower

Also, I feel obligated to mention that Gothic Warrior and the Dark Man is free right now so you know what to do if interested...


----------



## Amyshojai

Glutton, tagged and liked both books. *s* All caught up to here!


----------



## Tess St John

Well, I used my husband's acct and tagged and liked everyone for the last six pages! I have missed coming by and tagging each day, and finally found a way around it!! Yay!

I would appreciate tags and likes on my new release...I haven't announced it's release yet, because B&N is taking forever to put it on sale...I uploaded to Kindle and Nook on December 31...does anyone know what is taking them so long

Here is my new story...

Tags: England, freedom, historical, historical romance, love story, slavery, romance, regency, tess st john, West Africa squadron

Thanks so much!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got you tagged, Tess!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Filipa
glutton
Tess St John


----------



## swcleveland

Caught up again!


----------



## leearco

Catching up thanks


----------



## RachelAstor

Whew, it's been so long since I've been here. Just went back the last 6 pages and tagged like crazy!

Jennifer Shirk - 3 titles, sw cleveland - 1 I didn't already tag, Amyshojai - 3 I didn't already tag, Jena h - 5, hosanna - 7, psychotick - 6, liam.judge - already done, ec richard - 5, keith blenman - 4, carry lada - 6, rayna corday - 6, am grey - 3, jimmy - 1, steve vernon - 4, glutton - 4, juan echenique - 1, iksanivica - 2, doctor barbara - 3, michellem - 2, jonas saul - 5, vera r - 5, james maxwell - 2, quiss - 3, leiashaw - 6, wolfrom - 2, m stewart10 - 2, denise e templey - was able to tag 2, bella delatour - 6, kaseymichaels - 2, wizard1231 - 3, katie salidas - 4, stephen penner - 6, jamie sedgwick - 6, caitie quinn - 2, joe chiappetta - 6, el macrae - 3, pscp_janeway - 2, glc3 - 1, thedragonchild - 3, kspringer - 1, dan lonescu - 2, kjblaine - 5, jcfantasywriter - 3, fahid - 2, natalievale - 1, rockstarlover - 1, lady_o - 2, filipa silva - 1, tess st. john - 6, leearco - 5

Thanks in advance for any tags guys! I could especially use some tagging love on my newest:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B009277PBE/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Preferred tags: Contemporary Romance, Chick Lit, Beach Read, Candy, Cupcakes, Rivals, Forbidden Love, Competition, Clean Romance

Thanks again! 
Rachel


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your new one tagged, Rachel. All caught up!


----------



## chiburple

Caught up  There were a lot this time!

http://www.amazon.com/History-of-the-Timelaws-ebook/dp/B00AO7IOBG/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1357608715&sr=1-1&keywords=timelaws


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

RachelAstor (new book)


----------



## Tess St John

I must have tagged too many on husband's acct...won't let me tag no more...so I liked everyone!

Here is my new book if you guys don't mind liking and tagging!

Here is my new story...

Tags: England, freedom, historical, historical romance, love story, slavery, romance, regency, tess st john, West Africa squadron


----------



## Jena H

Caught up to everyone since my last visit.  Nice to see so many newbies.  

Back in a few days.


----------



## RGPorter

Going back a few pages and getting caught up. Here is my new one.

Roots of Ransom

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AWXQG6M
Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AWXQG6M

Not sure if i ever included this one that came out in Dec.

Deadly Descent:

Amazon US:http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009QM48TW
Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009QM48TW


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones. All caught up!


----------



## Sarah Renee

Hello everyone! I'm new to Kindleboards and new to tagging. I just went back and tagged everyone's books on the last few pages and I'll keep going back further to tag as many as possible! 

Here are my books - I have a series and I would really appreciate some tags for them!

http://www.amazon.com/Tiger-Princess-Saderia-Series-ebook/dp/B004W3L5DM/ref=tmm_kin_title_0

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B0055F5P0U/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

http://www.amazon.com/Hunted-Home-Saderia-Series-ebook/dp/B004W3L5EG/ref=pd_sim_kstore_3

http://www.amazon.com/Enchanted-Home-Saderia-Series-ebook/dp/B0088OXYLM/ref=pd_sim_kstore_3

Thanks!


----------



## natalievale

All caught up to this point.


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED & LIKED: 

RGPorter 
Sarah Renee


----------



## Guest

Tagged and liked where possible and caught up to here. Would appreciate tags for my new book

Escaping Life
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Escaping-Life-ebook/dp/B00ARABFO8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1357843228&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Escaping-Life-ebook/dp/B00ARABFO8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1357843228&sr=8-1

and also The Loss of Deference
http://www.amazon.com/The-Loss-of-Deference-ebook/dp/B008LSHGT6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1357843284&sr=1-1&keywords=The+Loss+of+deference

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Loss-of-Deference-ebook/dp/B008LSHGT6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1357843284&sr=1-1&keywords=The+Loss+of+deference

Thanks
Michelle


----------



## Amyshojai

michellem, happy to tag your Escaping Life book once you've added tags--otherwise I don't know what to tag with. *s*


----------



## chalice

*Here is what I need you to do:

1. Click the like button for my book.

2. Check the boxes next to my 15 tags.

3. click Yes for - Was this review helpful to you?

I have one 5 five star review for this.

Here is the link for my book: *

*http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AL2UZ4S *

*Tagged and Liked

Everyone from thread number 1125.

I did everyone starting from the 1st of December.

I tagged your top 15 tags.

I liked your book.

I clicked yes for one of your reviews if you had any of them.

I did this for all the books that are present in your signature.

Following is the list of authors I have done all of this for.

1. wolfrom 
2. liam.judge 
3. Amyshojai 
4. E.L. MacRae 
5. psychotick 
6. Jena H 
7. whatdanwrote 
8. martyinmaui 
9. Jan Hurst-Nicholson 
10. Carry Lada 
11. J. Jack Bergeron 
12. Melanie13 
13. M. G. Scarsbrook 
14. Brenda Coulter 
15. Janet Michelson 
16. R R Vaz 
17. glutton 
18. Tess St John 
19. EC Richard 
20. LarryWilmot 
21. swcleveland 
22. Rayna Corday 
23. Peter Setters 
24. thedragonchild "L'Poni Baldwin" 
25. AmsterdamAssassin 
26. Doctor Barbara 
27. Rick Chesler 
28. Caddy 
29. cekilgore 
30. DDark 
31. Quiss 
32. Steve Vernon 
33. JenniferShirk 
34. Hosanna 
35. James Lauren 
36. JenniferRenee 
37. JuanEchenique 
38. amgrey 
39. StephanieKeyes 
40. Carolyn Evans-Dean 
41. nicola.palmer 
42. Keith Blenman 
43. Jimmy 
44. iksanivica 
45. michellem 
46. Jonas Saul 
47. Vera R. 
48. James Maxwell 
49. LeiaShaw 
50. MStewart10 
51. Denise E. Templey 
52. Bella Delatour 
53. KaseyMichaels 
54. wizard1231 
55. Katie Salidas 
56. Stephen Penner 
57. Jamie Sedgwick 
58. Caitie Quinn 
59. Joe Chiappetta 
60. pscp_janeway 
61. glc3 
62. kspringer 
63. Dan Ionescu 
64. kjblaine 
65. jcfantasywriter 
66. Fahid 
67. natalievale 
68. rockstarlover 
69. Lady_O 
70. Filipa Silva, Author 
71. leearco 
72. RachelAstor 
73. RGPorter 
74. Sarah Renee

Regards,
Shana Jahsinta Walters.*


----------



## liam.judge

michellem: what tags do you want added for your books?
chalice: thanks for tagging my book. I tagged and liked your's as well as agreeing with the 5 star review.
Mcoorlim: i tagged your new book but no tags are appearing for it on the U.K. amazon website, not sure why.


----------



## psychotick

Hi Guys,

Hope you all had a great Christmas / New Year. I'm catching up on my liking and tagging as I write. In the meantime here's my two new ones.

http://www.amazon.com/Wizard-At-Law-Glimmering-ebook/dp/B00AZYX1PC/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1357932482&sr=8-10&keywords=greg+curtis+kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Genesis-ebook/dp/B00AT9U5E8/ref=la_B004ZTK03E_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1357933187&sr=1-5

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Rayna Corday

I'm caught up with all the new books!

Here's my latest title, which could use some tagging/likes:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B015D8M


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up!


----------



## chiburple

Up-to-date to here (Tags only)

http://www.amazon.com/History-of-the-Timelaws-ebook/dp/B00AO7IOBG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1357960631&sr=8-2&keywords=timelaws


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Rachel x4
RG x6
Sarah x4
In Love
Fisticuffs


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Caught up with:

Timelaws


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED new books by:

Psychotick
Rayna Corday


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Hi,
I've just uploaded my book of short stories _I Made These Up (short stories for the fireside)_ I wanted the tags to start with short stories and fiction, and then go on to list the various genres. I have two bonus stories for children, but these should be at the very end. However, the tags are showing 'children's' as the first tag . Could you please NOT tag children's and just tag short stories until that appears as the first tag (if that will work) 
Thanks so much .


----------



## Jena H

Caught up to here, including the newbies. Jan, I didn't use "children" as a tag for your "I made these up" book, hope that helps. In fact, I didn't even see it listed, which I guess is a good thing. 

Here are the tags for my newest, I'd like to get the "leverage" tag higher up the food chain:
caper, novella, fun read, urban, pickpocket, criminal, thief, heist, leverage, womens, contemporary

http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/


----------



## LateNightMike

Been away for a few months...doing that writing thing.  

Will be catching up ASAP.  Always appreciate the tags.

Mike


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Jena H said:


> Caught up to here, including the newbies. Jan, I didn't use "children" as a tag for your "I made these up" book, hope that helps. In fact, I didn't even see it listed, which I guess is a good thing.
> 
> Here are the tags for my newest, I'd like to get the "leverage" tag higher up the food chain:
> caper, novella, fun read, urban, pickpocket, criminal, thief, heist, leverage, womens, contemporary
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/


Thanks so much. I tried to remove it with an 'edit' and it unticked, but it still showed. Hope it's gone for a while. I wish they would let us use the tags in the right order. I can never figure out why they change position  I started with short stories, which is what the book actually is, but that has slipped down the list.


----------



## Jena H

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Thanks so much. I tried to remove it with an 'edit' and it unticked, but it still showed. Hope it's gone for a while. I wish they would let us use the tags in the right order. I can never figure out why they change position  I started with short stories, which is what the book actually is, but that has slipped down the list.


I think they might be alphabetical, by # of tags. So if a group of tags have "5" tags each, that group of 5s is alphabetical. The tags with 4 are also alphabetical. Then the 3s, 2s, etc. At least, that's how it looks to me.


----------



## Tommy Cada

Please tag:

http://www.amazon.com/Vampires-Evolved-New-Beginning-ebook/dp/B00ATKRR8O/

Thanks.


----------



## britrocker

TommyCada said:


> Please tag:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Vampires-Evolved-New-Beginning-ebook/dp/B00ATKRR8O/
> 
> Thanks.


Will do it now. What tags?


----------



## britrocker

Tommy Cada said:


> Please tag:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Vampires-Evolved-New-Beginning-ebook/dp/B00ATKRR8O/
> 
> Thanks.


Tagged and liked


----------



## Amyshojai

Tommy Cada said:


> Please tag:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Vampires-Evolved-New-Beginning-ebook/dp/B00ATKRR8O/
> 
> Thanks.


Got your book tagged and liked, All caught up!


----------



## Tommy Cada

Thanks! jono.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  

Have caught up with:

Tommy Cada
Jono
LateNightMike
Jena H


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Jena H said:


> I think they might be alphabetical, by # of tags. So if a group of tags have "5" tags each, that group of 5s is alphabetical. The tags with 4 are also alphabetical. Then the 3s, 2s, etc. At least, that's how it looks to me.


I had a look at mine, and this makes sense


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Tommy Cada

Caught up with all others.


----------



## Maud Muller

Been away for a while so I've got a lot of work to do to catch up. Working backwards and my goal is to back at least 15 pages, but's going to take some time.  Thanks for any tags in return for my two books. Hope to have a third out soon.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags 

Have caught up with 
swcleveland
Eileen Muller

If you could just tag my latest book_ I Made These Up_ that would be fine.
Thanks


----------



## santiago

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ASP8XNS
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B03OXDG

Hitting y'all up right now. New author, need some love.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the new ones! All caught up.


----------



## JenniferShirk

Whew! I'm all up to date now. I had to go back 5 pages but I got everybody I didn't already have.

I have a new one out today! It's a fun little Valentine's Day themed romance novella: *A LITTLE BIT CUPID*.
I'd LOVE some likes/tags.

THANKS!!!!

http://www.amazon.com/A-Little-Bit-Cupid-ebook/dp/B00B1228ZQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1358244524&sr=1-1&keywords=a+little+bit+cupid


----------



## Amyshojai

Got your new book JenniferShirk, and all caught up.


----------



## Guest

My tagging ability seems permanently disabled, but liked all new ones I could... I'd appreciate a few likes/tags back especially for the 2 newer ones (on the right in the sig).


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Jan Hurst-Nicholson
santiago
JenniferShirk (new book) 

& caught up with the others.


----------



## JenniferShirk

Got the new ones!

And thank you, everyone, for tagging my new book! 

http://www.amazon.com/A-Little-Bit-Cupid-ebook/dp/B00B1228ZQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1358291530&sr=1-1&keywords=a+little+bit+cupid


----------



## Amyshojai

robin_hart said:


> Hi,
> I could really use some tags for my newest books, Someone Like You, and Into the Blue.
> I need them tagged 'contemporary romance' 'romance' 'love'. I have gotten one review, it was bad, and someone recommend I come here and get tags. I'm going to spend a good few hours now going back to tag everyone, how do I negotiate 1000+ pages though? Is there a recent list of people who need it?
> Thanks,
> Robin


Got your books tagged and liked Robin. We recommend you just go back 5 pages and like/tag the listed books in the signatures. Then check back in every day or so to stay caught up.

Good luck with your books! I'm all caught up to here.


----------



## robin_hart

Great.  I've been going back and tagging, I'll post when I'm caught up 5 or 10 pages back.  This is my first time tagging, when I click the box, is it normal that the page reloads and it doesn't say the new number that should include my tag? Or is something going wrong.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Vampires
Undisclosed
666 Words
Santiago x2
Robin x2


----------



## Jena H

Caught up to here, and it's good to see some new arrivals.


----------



## Sally Dubats

Hi!

Latest book is "Winter Shock" - please tag!

http://www.amazon.com/Winter-Shock-Grimoire-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00AJF8LSE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358316271&sr=8-1&keywords=winter+shock

Am tagging the last 5 pages now 

Have a GREAT day!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

I've been gone a few weeks and today opened the thread to catch up.

I cannot even see tags on any books in the amazon.com store. I can still see them in amazon.uk and amazon.ca, but not in the other European stores.

Is this the case with others? I know some have said that they just get consistent 'failure to tag' notices, but I can't even see a tagging section.

[Edited to add:] I did find one of my books with tags still there, but upon refreshing found them gone. I changed from Firefox to Chrome and found another book with tags, but they disappeared, too, and I couldn't see them when I went back to Firefox. Anyone else finding tagging gone?


----------



## wizard1231

D.A. Boulter said:


> I've been gone a few weeks and today opened the thread to catch up.
> 
> I cannot even see tags on any books in the amazon.com store. I can still see them in amazon.uk and amazon.ca, but not in the other European stores.
> 
> Is this the case with others? I know some have said that they just get consistent 'failure to tag' notices, but I can't even see a tagging section.


Same thing just happened to me. I've been trying to "like" everyone's books because it's all I can do now. But now I don't even see any tags.


----------



## Amyshojai

Tags appear to be gone.


----------



## liam.judge

There is no tag section appearing for any of the books.


----------



## swcleveland

liam.judge said:


> There is no tag section appearing for any of the books.


----------



## Jena H

Rumor has it that tags still exist on the UK site, although I know many people (myself included) can't tag there.

Other than that....    looks like tags on our books are history.    

It was fun while it lasted....


----------



## EC Richard

Thanks in advance!!!!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B17C3O2


----------



## Jena H

EC Richard said:


> Thanks in advance!!!!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B17C3O2


Interesting... I was able to tag this book. the others I looked at yesterday didn't have tags, but this one did. Guess it's a little hit-and-miss right now.


----------



## liam.judge

I was able to tag the new book from EC Richard


----------



## Amyshojai

Yes, I was able to tag EC Richard's book too. The audible books still have tags (at least mine do).


----------



## JenniferShirk

I still see and am able to tag too!

All caught up again.

Thanks, everyone!!

http://www.amazon.com/A-Little-Bit-Cupid-ebook/dp/B00B1228ZQ/ref=la_B002BM4L8M_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1358467960&sr=1-5


----------



## J.R. Thomson

JenniferShirk said:


> I still see and am able to tag too!
> 
> All caught up again.
> 
> Thanks, everyone!!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/A-Little-Bit-Cupid-ebook/dp/B00B1228ZQ/ref=la_B002BM4L8M_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1358467960&sr=1-5


Hmm... I don't see tags on this book


----------



## liam.judge

swcleveland said:


>


ha ha it's not so bad, it might be working again soon.


----------



## Amyshojai

Well until the tags return, I'd appreciate some LIKES on the paperback and audible versions of a couple of books:

http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Found-Amy-Shojai/dp/1621250172/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

http://www.audible.com/pd/ref=sr_1_1?asin=B00AU81K4M&qid=1358954913&sr=1-1

http://www.audible.com/pd/ref=sr_1_2?asin=B00AJQHTSG&qid=1358954913&sr=1-2


----------



## JenniferShirk

CabanaBooks.com said:


> Hmm... I don't see tags on this book


Ooh, you're right. They're gone.


----------



## E.M. Leya

Been gone for awhile! Have some catching up to do. Will like pages until tags hopefully return. Here is my new release! Thanks.

http://www.amazon.com/Coming-Home-ebook/dp/B00B1Z02NS/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1


----------



## bnapier

Curious...

In the past, I have never had a problem placing tags on my books. However, I went in to tag my latest release this morning and the tag feature seemed to be stripped/missing. Anyone had this issue before?


----------



## D.A. Boulter

bnapier said:


> Curious...
> 
> In the past, I have never had a problem placing tags on my books. However, I went in to tag my latest release this morning and the tag feature seemed to be stripped/missing. Anyone had this issue before?


Read back a few pages. It looks like Amazon (US) has discontinued their tag function. As of my last look, UK and Canada still had tags. Oops, no, Canadian tags seem to have disappeared as well.


----------



## liam.judge

Amyshojai: I clicked like on your books from the amazon links, but i don't have a facebook account so i can't click like on the audible links you posted.
E.M. Leya: I clicked like on your new release.


----------



## cblackman

I liked all the books in the last 6 pages. I thank you for your likes.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B3NX1XG/ref=as_li_tf_tl?tag=draft2-20


----------



## Amyshojai

liam.judge said:


> Amyshojai: I clicked like on your books from the amazon links, but i don't have a facebook account so i can't click like on the audible links you posted.
> E.M. Leya: I clicked like on your new release.


Aha...I understand. I didn't realize the Audible "likes" were for Facebook and not the company site. Live and learn! And WOW, you don't have a FB account? You must get a whole lot more work done than I do, LOL! Thanks for the other clicks/likes.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I can really use your help with my new book just published with CS for tags and likes. I will reciprocate your favor. Thanks.
http://www.amazon.com/Art-Stress-free-Living-Eastern-Approach/dp/148185013X/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1359074747&sr=8-8


----------



## liam.judge

Amyshojai said:


> Aha...I understand. I didn't realize the Audible "likes" were for Facebook and not the company site. Live and learn! And WOW, you don't have a FB account? You must get a whole lot more work done than I do, LOL! Thanks for the other clicks/likes.


No prob. i deleted my facebook account last year when they switched to the timeline format.


----------



## liam.judge

Clicked "like" for the following people:

cblackman
*DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)


----------



## Guest

Liked everything new since I can't tag - would appreciate more likes and tags especially on my newer 3 things on the right and the following tags on After Eternity if anyone can still do them:

After Eternity: heroic fantasy, low fantasy, sword and sorcery, action, adventure, fighting, heroine, female warrior, warrioress, ghosts, demon, Rose, Iron Flower


----------



## Heather Walsh

I would like to help tag and have my novel tagged as well, but I tried clicking on a number of books from the past five pages and did not see the tags available. I only saw them for one book.  I also don't see them available for mine.

Would someone please let me know what I am doing wrong so I can help tag? Thanks!


----------



## Amyshojai

hwalshwriter said:


> I would like to help tag and have my novel tagged as well, but I tried clicking on a number of books from the past five pages and did not see the tags available. I only saw them for one book. I also don't see them available for mine.
> 
> Would someone please let me know what I am doing wrong so I can help tag? Thanks!


You're doing nothing wrong. Amazon has removed tag function from most, if not all books.


----------



## Heather Walsh

Thanks, Amyshojai!


----------



## Karl Jones

Hi everyone, got a lot of catching up to do from my last visit I see.  
I would be grateful if you could like the novels in my signature, it would be much appreciated, thanks.
Will do as many of the books listed here as possible in return.
Karl


----------



## Amyshojai

Karl, "liked" the couple of new ones, tags no longer work.


----------



## liam.judge

Clicked "like" on books by:

glutton
hwalshwriter
Karl Jones


----------



## JenniferShirk

All caught up from the last two pages. Could only "like".

Thanks, everyone. 

Have a great weekend!!

http://www.amazon.com/A-Little-Bit-Cupid-ebook/dp/B00B1228ZQ/ref=la_B002BM4L8M_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1358467960&sr=1-5&tag=vglnk-c1533-20


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

liam.judge said:


> Clicked "like" for the following people: cblackman
> *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)


Thanks Liam. I do appreciate your favor. Here's the link again for those who have not done it. I can really use your help with my new book just published with CS for tags and likes. I will reciprocate your favor. Thanks.
http://www.amazon.com/Art-Stress-free-Living-Eastern-Approach/dp/148185013X/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1359074747&sr=8-8


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

hwalshwriter said:


> I would like to help tag and have my novel tagged as well, but I tried clicking on a number of books from the past five pages and did not see the tags available. I only saw them for one book. I also don't see them available for mine.
> Would someone please let me know what I am doing wrong so I can help tag? Thanks!


I liked your book but you're right didn't see tags. I have been out too long to find out.
Here's my new book just published with CS for tags and likes. I will reciprocate any favor. Thanks.
http://www.amazon.com/Art-Stress-free-Living-Eastern-Approach/dp/148185013X/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1359074747&sr=8-8


----------



## Heather Walsh

I liked
JenniferShirk
liam.judge
*DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)


----------



## liam.judge

dr. s dhillion: no prob, thanks for returning the favor.
hwalshwriter: i clicked "like" on your book.


----------



## glc3

Hi RGPorter I liked your books. Please like my latest book The Dead War Series Book Three: WAR http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B3VGDN8



RGPorter said:


> Going back a few pages and getting caught up. Here is my new one.
> 
> Roots of Ransom
> 
> Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AWXQG6M
> Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AWXQG6M
> 
> Not sure if i ever included this one that came out in Dec.
> 
> Deadly Descent:
> 
> Amazon US:http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009QM48TW
> Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009QM48TW


----------



## glc3

Hi pscp Hi RGPorter I liked your books. Please like my latest book The Dead War Series Book Three: WAR http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B3VGDN8



pscp_janeway said:


> Caught up  There were a lot this time!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/History-of-the-Timelaws-ebook/dp/B00AO7IOBG/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1357608715&sr=1-1&keywords=timelaws


----------



## glc3

Hi JenniferShirk I liked your books. Please like my latest book The Dead War Series Book Three: WAR http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B3VGDN8



JenniferShirk said:


> Got the new ones!
> 
> And thank you, everyone, for tagging my new book!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/A-Little-Bit-Cupid-ebook/dp/B00B1228ZQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1358291530&sr=1-1&keywords=a+little+bit+cupid


----------



## sarahmarie

This is a neat idea. I'm going through (slowly) and "liking" as many books in this thread as I can. I would sincerely appreciate any likes on mine as well 
http://amzn.com/B005RT0ZKE

Thanks!


----------



## Rayna Corday

Has anyone else seen their sales come to a complete stop after the de-tagging and site redesign? 

The day after AZN updated their store and deleted all the tags, my sales instantly dropped by 90% and have remained in the dumps all week. I have no way to prove causation, of course (everyone has ups and downs in sales) but I can't see any other way to account for such an extreme decline.

As for the tags, all we have left now is the seven lousy search keywords for the Bookshelf, and that just doesn't cut it.

Anyway, I'll continue to Like all the books in this thread... until they take that away, too.

Here's my newest book:
http://www.amazon.com/Witches-Wicker-Street-Coven-ebook/dp/B00B6QQD2Q


----------



## Amyshojai

Rayna, liked your new book. And sales have been slow this month but haven't stopped.


----------



## JenniferShirk

glc3 said:


> Hi JenniferShirk I liked your books. Please like my latest book The Dead War Series Book Three: WAR http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B3VGDN8


You got it.  And thanks.

Actually, all caught up with "likes" here.


----------



## JenniferShirk

Amyshojai said:


> Rayna, liked your new book. And sales have been slow this month but haven't stopped.


Yeah. Same here.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews

I've only got the one book for you all to like. Easy, right?

http://www.amazon.com/The-Adventure-Tournament-Adventurers-ebook/dp/B005LFYPZK

Off to liking I a'go.


----------



## Char57

I have one book and I'll be busy "liking" everyone's books. 

http://www.amazon.com/Zombified-ebook/dp/B004WDZO3E/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302900702&sr=1-2


----------



## bookworm77

So many great titles. Feel free to share your book on goodbookstoday.com book club.

Wish you all the best!


----------



## liam.judge

Liked books by:

sarahmarie
Rayna Corday
NicholasAndrews
Char57


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the new ones.


----------



## thedragonchild "L&#039;Poni Baldwin"

Hi~! Dragons & Cicadas needs a tag! I will try and tag everyone else's stuff. 
The book: http://www.amazon.com/The-Society-Run-Collection-ebook/dp/tags-on-product/B006ZDQH0I/ref=tag_top_yt_edpp?page=1&ref=tag_top_yt_m_prev

The tags: dragons, alien dragons, cicadas, dragon romance, cicada book, african-american fiction, anthology, intelligent sf, anime, post-apocalyptic, science fiction, poetry, space dragons, dystopian, short stories


----------



## liam.judge

thedragonchild "L'Poni Baldwin" said:


> Hi~! Dragons & Cicadas needs a tag! I will try and tag everyone else's stuff.
> The book: http://www.amazon.com/The-Society-Run-Collection-ebook/dp/tags-on-product/B006ZDQH0I/ref=tag_top_yt_edpp?page=1&ref=tag_top_yt_m_prev
> 
> The tags: dragons, alien dragons, cicadas, dragon romance, cicada book, african-american fiction, anthology, intelligent sf, anime, post-apocalyptic, science fiction, poetry, space dragons, dystopian, short stories


Hi. I've tagged it for you.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Caught up with "likes" as tags no longer work for me either


----------



## William Meikle

I gave up on this thread when tags stopped working for me, but I see it's been resurrected as a "like" thread, so off I go backwards in the timey-wimey stuff to start liking.

Any reciprocal likes for anything in my sig pix gratefully accepted...

Willie


----------



## Amyshojai

All caught up with the likes.


----------



## liam.judge

I clicked like on books by williammeikle.


----------



## Guest

Liked the new stuff, please like some of my books too especially the newer (on the right in my sig) ones.


----------



## Keith Blenman

Well, looks like I've got some liking to do.


----------



## Amyshojai

Caught up with the likes.


----------



## liam.judge

Liked books by: Keith Blenman


----------



## Keith Blenman

Thanks, Liam. I got yours too. And everyone else on ths page.


----------



## liam.judge

Thanks Keith


----------



## Maud Muller

I also thought this thread was over since the tags are gone. It's going to be interesting seeing if the "likes" make a difference. I going back a half dozen pages to hit some likes. Please do the same for my books, especially the new one, A Monster's Game.


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Will gladly go back and hit "Like" for several pages back, particularly if the favor is going to be returned for The Psi Squad.


----------



## kahuna

So, everyone else's tags disappeared also? I thought I was the only one. I guess they finally caught on to us. Well, we can still "like" one another. I had over 1,200 tags for "romance," and a bunch of other good ones.

You can "like" my books at the following links and I'll reciprocate:

http://www.amazon.com/Slow-Love-Polynesian-Pillow-Book/dp/0980029708/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360533854&sr=8-1&keywords=slow+love+a+polynesian+pillow+book

http://www.amazon.com/Derrida-Beginners-Jim-Powell/dp/1934389110/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1360533964&sr=1-1&keywords=derrida+for+beginners

http://www.amazon.com/Postmodernism-For-Beginners-Jim-Powell/dp/1934389099/ref=pd_sim_b_2

http://www.amazon.com/Deconstruction-For-Beginners-Jim-Powell/dp/1934389269/ref=pd_sim_b_5

http://www.amazon.com/Eastern-Philosophy-Beginners-Jim-Powell/dp/1934389072/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1360534082&sr=1-1&keywords=eastern+philosophy+for+beginners

http://www.amazon.com/Tao-Symbols-James-N-Powell/dp/0688013546/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1360534117&sr=1-1&keywords=the+tao+of+symbols

http://www.amazon.com/Energy-Eros-Teachings-Art-Love/dp/068802811X/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1360534153&sr=1-1&keywords=energy+and+eros

Many thanks,

Kahuna


----------



## kahuna

btw: any attorneys on this thread know if we can take legal action against amazon?


----------



## kahuna

I've been off the thread since amazon dumped my tags. That was a couple of months ago, just when one of my books, passed the leading vampire title (I think it was Twilight or Breaking Dawn) as the leading "romance" book. Maybe the publisher/author got upset and gave amazon a call. 

As I said, that was a couple of months ago. And you guys were still all happily tagging away. Then I noticed the Kindle e-mails were dwindling, so I checked in to see they got everyone else also.

Well, it is one of the only marketing devices us little guys have. It just means that amazon is going to be selling a lot fewer of our books now and discouraging us from self-publishing any more--especially through their affiliates. 

However, traditional publishing is dead, so by going after self-publishing, which is viable, they are shooting themselves in the foot. Not that amazon even needs publishing anymore anyway.  

Cheers.

J.


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged books by:

Eileen Muller
Mark Feggeler
kahuna


----------



## Amyshojai

I'm caught up on the 'likes.'


----------



## JenniferShirk

I don't see "likes" anymore.

Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## thedragonchild "L&#039;Poni Baldwin"

JenniferShirk said:


> I don't see "likes" anymore.
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem?


They disappeared for me too but now they're back but now they're gone again


----------



## Mark Feggeler

I haven't noticed my "Likes" playing peek-a-boo, but maybe I haven't been paying close enough attention. I went back through the last four pages and liked all the books it would let me. In doing so, I noticed sometimes the number of likes registered didn't change. Apparently this is a feature Amazon is having trouble with.

In any case, I have a new murder mystery -- *DAMAGE* (see the link in my signature) -- for which I would love to get some likes. I'll even go back through four more pages of this thread and like what I find as a way to show my appreciation!


----------



## jmm41799

I'd love to participate in this. I'd like some tags and/or likes for my young adult, Puck Bunny.

Thanks to all who help! I am off to begin tagging and liking,
joelle

Puck Bunny


----------



## jmm41799

The tags for my book, Puck Bunny, are MIA. Thanks so much Amazon. I think this is a big reason why this is the worst month on record for me. Blurk. Reading through this thread I see this is happening to a lot of people. This sucks!
joelle


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Ive kept an eye on mine and likes remain kaput along with tags. Only likes on author profiles remain...for now.


----------



## liam.judge

The Like button isn't working for me


----------



## Sterling Gate

Just catching up on this thread and all the additional titles since I last visited.
Meanwhile, here is my title on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0056I4FKC


----------



## Kathryn E. Kun

Caught up the last 6 pages. All LIKED, and TAGGED (when possible).

Reciprocation would be warmly loved.

xxxKat

http://www.amazon.com/Conference-Caller-Kat-Jules-ebook/dp/B00B2SFW5W/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1361820642&sr=8-3&keywords=kathryn+kun

http://www.amazon.com/Kat-Burglar-Jules-Californian-ebook/dp/B00B2T2NVW/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1361820642&sr=8-5&keywords=kathryn+kun

http://www.amazon.com/Angels-Delight-Kat-Jules-ebook/dp/B00B2T2E6G/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1361820642&sr=8-4&keywords=kathryn+kun

http://www.amazon.com/Kats-Cherry-Kat-Jules-ebook/dp/B00B2SFSFG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1361820642&sr=8-2&keywords=kathryn+kun


----------



## liam.judge

Still no "Like" button appearing on anyone's pages. At least not on my end.


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author

I haven't seen tags in weeks, but when I uploaded my latest novel, Amazon still asked me for them. Weird.

Anyway, I clicked Like on the last pages' books (the ones I hadn't Liked already) here in the thread. If anyone can see the Like button on my latest book--released today, woo hoo!--I would appreciate the clicks. Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/Rebel-Elements-Seals-Duelists-ebook/dp/B00BM74TIE


----------



## liam.judge

Jasmine Giacomo: I clicked like button for your new book.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Removing tags was a slow arduous process but it looks like we're all now in the same boat. (I haven't been able to tag for months!).  However, all the time spent on 'tagging' can now be used for works in progress.  That's not such a bad thing!

Later, everyone!


----------



## liam.judge

Doctor Barbara: I agree. Even the amount of posts on here for clicking "like" for each other's books has been very low.


----------



## mondoux30

hello

I am not sure what I am doing?  I ran upon this site looking for answers to very limited sales of my books and learned about Tag Exchange.  Its one of those things you learn as you go.

my name is Patricia Sue McDonald I have written 7 books on various subjects mainly Immigration, Visas, and Retirement spanning a lifetime of work and volunteering.

I would certainly appreciate any advice and suggestions as I am new to this writing as you can tell by the lack of sales, reviews.  

I would also appreciate and any tags to my books.


Thanks Again

Some of witch include

First Aid
Travel For Fun and Retirement in South America
Immigration and Travel to the Middle East
Immigration For The World And You Asian Guide And Contacts
Immigration and Travel Advice to Europe
Single Parent Finance
Medical Tourism


----------



## makb

Hi all,
Forgive me if I make mistakes because I'm still trying to work out all the threads and tags etc. My facebook page is:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Author-Maria-Bradley/213743912090998 and my current book is:








I also have http://www.amazon.co.uk/FOURS-A-CROWD-ebook/dp/B00A6TG9PU and both are on my facebook page. I'm off to get tagging and thanks all of you.


----------



## liam.judge

To mondoux30 and makb: 

Hi. Amazon no longer use the tagging feature, i think it stopped back in February. I thought more authors would have stuck around here though to use the like button feature but unfortunately nobody has posted in this forum thread in a while.


----------



## bookcover4u

Thanks for posting about them!


----------



## Jena H

bookcover4u said:


> Thanks for posting about them!


I believe this tagging concept is looong gone.

_yes, it is. Locking this no longer relevant thread -- the Mod Team_


----------

